# Chinese / Asian Brand Info Thread (Headphones, IEMs, Amps, DACs)



## bhazard

Many Chinese audio companies produce excellent quality equipment, and most of us in the US and in other places of the world know little about them. I'm hoping this thread becomes one easy place to come to for questions about these brands, as it is difficult to find info. Much of this info is scattered all over the place. Any user experiences/reviews/insight should be posted here.
  
 Many of these headphones can only be ordered via Taobao. If you are not in China, you will need to use a Taobao forwarding service such as mistertao.com, ugomark.com, or any others that will buy from Taobao and ship to you. They charge for shipping, and an 8-10% commission.
  
  
*Chinese Brands*
  
*Somic*
 www.somic.cc

*Takstar*
 www.takstar.com
  
 ​  
*VSonic *http://www.vsonic.com.cn/en-index.htm
*IEM*: *GR02, GR04, GR07, VC1000, VSD1, VSD1S,*
*VSD1LE *(80% of the GR07, at a much lower price. Exceptional)
  
*Dunu* http://www.dunu-topsound.com/
*IEM*: *DN-1000 (newest), Tai Chi, I3C-S, Detonator, Landmine, Hephaes, Ares, Trident, Crius, Aegis, Crater, Hawkeye*
  
*Visang* http://www.visang.com.cn/?lng=en
*IEM*: *VS-R01, VS-R02, VS-R03, VS-R04, VS-EX7+*
  
*Hisoundaudio *http://www.hisoundaudio.com/en/index.asp
*IEM*: *Crystal, Golden Crystal, Wooduo2, BA-100*
  
*Hifiman *(US/China)    (http://hifiman.com)    (http://www.head-direct.com/)
*Headphones*:
*HE-400*
*HE-500: *(Easily the best headphone I own. Paired with a good DAC and speaker amp, it truly shines)
*HE-6*
*IEM*: *RE-400 *(if it had a little more bass and highs, it would be a $99 monster. Not much touches it at this price.)
*RE-600*
  
*Astrotec*     (http://www.astrotec.cn/)
*Headphones*: *AS100, AS200*
*IEM*: *AX35, AX30, AX60*, *AM90, AX7, AM800, DX60, DX50, AM900, AS100-Pro, AM70*
  
*Soundmagic*  (http://www.soundmagic.com.cn/en/home/Default.html)
*Headphones*: *HP100*
*IEM*: *E10, PL11, PL21, ES18, PL10, PL12, PL20, PL13, PL18, E30, PL30, PL50 *
  
*Uldum*   (http://uniternal.com/)
*IEM*:
*U-121102* (Lantern shape. Bassy, not crisp, meh)  *U-130101 *(Neutral. Advertised as bass heavy, but isn't.)
  
*Bluedio**   *(http://bluedio.com)  (Monoprice Premium Bluetooth Headphone OEM)
*Headphones*: Bluetooth 4.0 APT-X (*R+, R2*)   http://www.head-fi.org/t/674551/bluedio-r-bluetooth-4-0-headphones-with-nfc-and-apt-x
  
*Rambotech*
*Headphones: BTH-033 *(The best aptX 4.0 headphone I've heard, and its only ~$50. Same model as the $150 VOXOA HD, minus NFC.
*IEM:*
  
*Miatone*
*Headphones: Superior *(Very good bluetooth 4.0 headset , no aptX, a little warmer than many might like) for $38
  
*Yuin   *http://www.yuin-acoustic.com
  
*ECCI *(http://www.audioecci.com/)
  
*Corecool (*http://corecool.tmall.com/)
*IEMs*: *V2 *(Great bassy sound, but a huge midbass hump at ~125hz. Could use some highs extension)
  
*Moe Audio (*http://www.moe-audio.com/)
*IEMs*: *Moe-SS01  *(http://www.head-fi.org/t/689069/mini-review-moe-audio-ss01-warning-tongue-in-cheek-and-tacky)
  
*Havi*
*IEM*: *B3*
  
*Edifier*
*Headphones**:** H850 *(Very detailed, crisp highs, neutral to light bass. Practically unknown, and shouldn't be. This company now owns Stax. Yep)
*IEMs:* *H290 *(lots of bass, midbass hump, still very good and detailed)
  
*Syllable**  *(http://www.syllable-syllable.com)  Now selling on Amazon
*Headphones*: *Bluetooth 4.0 Active Noise Cancelling: G18(flagship), G08,: G04, G15*
*IEM*: *G02* (newest, beats type signature, but with actual clarity), G03, T28 (Bluetooth 4.0)
  
*Bidenuo*
*IEM: G380, G360, G350,*
*G780 (too hollow)*
  
*AWEI**  *en.awei.hk
*IEM: s vi-90* (very good sound for the price), *Q35 *(big bass yet clear), *Q9 *(wood! very good neutral sound with deep bass extension),
*ES800m *(clear, big controlled bass, love them. $7 gems: (http://www.head-fi.org/t/630536/small-comparison-of-awei-es800m-best-bang-for-buck)
*ES710i *(there's a pattern here. another winner)
  
*JBM** *www.360doudou.com/mj720.html
*IEM*: *MJ710*, *MJ800*, *MJ900*, *A8*
  
*Wallytech*
*IEM: WEA-085* (poor)*, 106* (great)*, 99 *(hollow sounding), *WHF*-*110 *(some sibilance, very good, but would have been awesome without the boosted highs)
  
*Yaoge*
*IEM*: *60, 63* (excellent value, need to bump highs a bit)
  
*Langston*
*IEM: *(They all have the same sound, and it is not good. Very hollow and poor)
*Headphones*:
  
*Kanen ** *www.kanen.net.cn/EN/channel.php?channel_ID=1
 Headphones: *IP-850* (meh, bass too bloated)
*IEM*: *iP-808 *(WOW these are powerful. Holy freakin bass. These are very, very good for ~$10)
  
*Songqu*
IEM*:** *(You get what you pay for here. Haven't found any of them worthwhile)
  
*Senmai  *www.senmai.com.cn
 Headphones*:*
*HD-900*
*HD-800 *(Lacks bass impact. Needs lots of burn in, otherwise a surprisingly clear can)
*SM-HP8 *(They remind me of a Superlux in value. These are bass enhanced, warm monitors. Big sound, good mids, no mud, highs take a backseat to the rest of the sound.)
 IEMs*:*
  
*Lear*
*Tomoon *(They make a TE-100, single BA IEM with a Knowles ED driver... http://www.tomoon.cn/)
*AudioSense *(http://erjihome.taobao.com/)
  
*Ivery *(http://www.iverygood.com/index.html)
 IEM: *IS-1,2,3,4, IV-1,2,3,4* (all surprisingly good for ~$10, yet slightly bright aside from the IV-3)
  
*Fidue (*http://www.fidue.com/index_en.asp)
 IEM:
*A81 *(Titanium Flagship, $299)
*A63*
  
*Lisound *(http://www.lisoundearphone.com/)
  
*Gorsun*: www.gorsun.com/En_index.asp (Gorsun GS-A340 is a goodlooking, well built and extremely light IEM's that has surprisingly good detail for 4.5$)
  
*Keenion  *www.keenion.cc, www.keenion.com.cn
  
*Fokoos*
 IEM:
*X5 *(10mm, V shaped signature, good for $15, but nothing special)
  
*Gediao  *szgediao.com
 IEM:
*GD-1 (*$22 earphone, 8.8mm mylar driver, sounds and looks more expensive than it is. Has quality packaging and a nice case. Clear sound, nice bass. U shaped sig. The clarity is the biggest surprise. Much clearer than most $20 earphones.)
  
*Maya*
*IEM*:
*E18 *(bright, but good clarity, overpriced)
*E10 *(decent, nothing special)
*E12 *(hey now, these things aren't bad for $15. Good clarity, but needs your own tips. Not enough bass.)
  
*Genipu*
*Beevo*
*Ovleng*: www.ovleng.com/products.asp?bigid=9
*Phrodi*
 IEM:
*Pod-100*: $12, 14.3mm driver. Mid focused. Not enough bass for such a big driver
*Pod-007*
*m201*
  
*XKDUN*: www.xkdun.com (CK-660, CK-700, CK-800, CK-W1000 IEM's all sound great clear with punchy bass. Stay away from CK-900)
  
*KZ (Knowledge Zenith) (DIY)  (*http://taoctt.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-218015938.2.xIC2vr) (http://shugong.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.0.0.W8WxBm)
*IEM: KZ-A1 *(jaw droppingly good if you like bass. HUGE subwoofer bass. One of my favorite low cost IEMs, and they're only $15)
  
  
*Cogoo*!!  www.cogooll.com/new2009/english-w
*IEM*: *T-02 *($8 gem. Nice bass, well rounded, highs could be a bit more crisp)
  
*Kalaideng*
*IEM*: *KE-400* *Royce *(Freakin mid-bass hump. Once tamed it sounds pretty nice though and looks great)
  
*Roe*
*IEM*: *A7i* (another no-name, no info brand that sounds great after some slight midbass taming)
  
*Moxpad*
*IEM: X3 *(An exceptionally well balanced MeE M6 killer for ~$25. One of my new favorites)
  
*Xiaomi*
*IEM: Pistons*
  
*Jiayu*
*IEM*: *Ebony Wood G4*
  
*Clave Products*: http://clavechina.com/
*Cobalt Industria*l: http://www1.cobalt.com.hk/index.do (made the old DBA-02/B2, RockitSounds, etc.)
*Fujikon*: http://www.fujikon.com/ (made some Fischer Audio, MEElec)
*Innovation Technology*: http://www.innacoustic.com
*Tralucent Audio*: http://www.tralucentaudio.com         Known for: 1plus2 Hybrid Universal IEM & T1 Portable 
*Unique Melody*:* *http://www.unique-melody.com/              Known for: UM Miracle, 3DD etc
*TCG *( http://www.tcgcn.com/ ) AMP/DAC
*Shonyun *( http://www.shonyun.com/ ) AMP/DAC
*BEAT AUDIO *( http://beatheadphone.taobao.com/ ) CIEM, Cables
*Blink *(http://withablink.com/) speakers
  
*Hong Kong*:
*VMV *( http://www.vmv-audio.com/ ) AMP/DAC
*Labkable *( http://labkable.com/ ) cables
  
*Sunrise Audio:*
*IEMs: *
  
*Audio-GD:*
*DAC/AMP: NFB 11.32 (*http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread)
  
*Yulong:*
  
*Aune:*
  
*Cayin:*
  
*S.M.S.L.:*
  
*YS Audio*
  
*Questyle *( http://www.questyleaudio.com/en/list/?5_1.html ) DAC/AMP, wireless audio system

*HIFI E.T* ( http://en.hifi-et.com/ ) DAP , and they have 2 models MA9 and MA8

*IHIFI* (http://www.i-hifi.com/ ) DAP such as ihifi960, ihifi760, and  ihifi812

*QLS-HiFi* ( http://www.qlshifi.com/ ) DAP and DAC

*Colorfly* ( http://www.colorfly.net/ ) DAP such as C4, CK4, C3

*SoundSoul*:
*S-018*
 http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black/dp/B009GISUL8
  
*Taiwan Brands*
  
*Superlux    *(http://superlux.com.tw) (Legendary value/performance headphones. Well reviewed)
*Headphones*: *HD681EVO *(nice bass)*, HD681, HD669, HD668B, HD662EVO, HD662, HD661, HD660, HD651*,
*IEMs*: *HD386 *(bright)*, HD385, HD381,*
  
*Perfect Sound* (http://www.perfect-sound.com.tw/)
*Hoomia *(http://hoomia.com/)
*Jetvox *(http://www.jvox.com.tw/en/)
*BenQ *(yes, they're a monitor company, but they also make earbuds, and in the Chinese market, they sell a single BA IEM called the DQ-1:http://style.benq.com.cn/diy/dq1/ --- at the same time, this is probably solely an effort of their China branch and won't leave the China market, probably won't even be sold in Taiwan)
*Widing *(http://www.widing-hifi.com/) http://www.head-fi.org/products/widing-me10ex
*Chord & Major* (http://tw.chord-m.com/)
*JTS *(http://www.jts.com.tw/_en/01_professional/00_list.php?cccid=86)
*Spider *(http://www.spiderproduct.com/)
*TaiwanEars *(http://www.taiwanears.com/)
*Alteam*: http://www.alteam.com.tw (Looks like possibly a Denon OEM...)
*Divas Audio*: http://www.divasaudio.com.tw/index.htm
*Yoga Electronics*: http://www.yoga.com.tw/ (OEM for Fischer Audio, California Headphone Company, Sony, etc.)
*Forgrand*: http://www.forgrand.com/index.aspx (made Fischer Audio stuff)
*Oblanc:* http://www.oblanc.com/
*Tiinlab*: http://tiinlab.com
  
*Raxconn*: www.raxconn.com.tw (RX-H076 IEM's sound good)
  
*DA-T*: http://www.da-t.com/index.html
  
*South Korea*
*Samsin Inno*: http://www.ssinno.com/new/index.html (makes EXS products)
*Cresyn*: http://www.cresyn.com/main.php
*T-PEOS*: http://www.t-peos.co.kr/
*Dynamic Motion*: http://www.dynamicmotion.co.kr/
  
*LG*:
*IEMs*: *Quadbeat, Q**uadbeat 2 *(Outstanding $30 in ear. Mid bass hump and slight peaks that are easily tamed. Exceptionally clear with a nice soundstage.) 
  
*Movon:*
*Bluetooth IEM: Swing 2 *(This is probably my new favorite aptX 4.0 in ear. Slightly sibilant, but overall clear and balanced with decent bass. Best range of the aptX in ears too. Needs your own replacement tips for the best sound.)
  
*Vietnam*
  
  
*Singapore*:
*Creative *(www.creative.com)
*Null Audio*: http://www.null-audio.com          Known for: Rooth Custom IEMs, Lune Cables etc
  
*Malaysia*:
*Stoner Acoustic*:
*Mini dac UD100/UD110*


----------



## blueangel2323

Vsonic is Chinese


----------



## bhazard

blueangel2323 said:


> Vsonic is Chinese


 
  
 Yep. VSonic, Visang, etc etc.... Lots of brands known by head-fi members, but the general public has little knowledge of.


----------



## hkppl

Subscribed, hope this thread won't become a "rant" thread for Chinese brands head-fi products...
  
 BTW, there is a brand called Lear, coming from HK. I haven't own/tried their products, but I remember I read them somewhere here in this forum before.


----------



## TwinQY

Don't forget about Astrotec. Of the AM-90 and AX-60 fame...


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> Don't forget about Astrotec. Of the AM-90 and AX-60 fame...


 
  
 Yup, totally forgot.
  
 I'm going to start adding website URLs too, as some are hard to find. Hoping people chime in to help others decide on purchases. As much as I would love to buy every single model from every company to compare, my wallet and free time disagrees.


----------



## Berkovajazz

Yuin (only the one company with all perfect products)
 Sunrise Audio (Vietnam) edited
 Ecci
Corecool
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43bb3bc4d8


----------



## djvkool

berkovajazz said:


> Corecool
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43bb3bc4d8


 
  
 Tempting...


----------



## MrJohnnyHan

Astrotec
  
http://www.astrotec.cn/


----------



## tomscy2000

Nice list; I'd try to format it into a table format, though, to make things better organized.
  
 Also for some errata:

I don't think Sunrise Audio is Taiwanese? AFAIK, it's from Vietnam.
You may also want to make the distinction between companies from Hong Kong and the mainland, though these days, because of the HK/Shenzhen/Guangzhou axis, these lines are quite blurred.
  
 Other brands to add for Taiwan:

Perfect Sound (http://www.perfect-sound.com.tw/)
Hoomia (http://hoomia.com/)
Jetvox (not sure if you want to include them, as they're purely an ODM/OEM entity and have no products of their own, but people will immediately recognize what comes from their outfit... http://www.jvox.com.tw/en/)
BenQ (yes, they're a monitor company, but they also make earbuds, and in the Chinese market, they sell a single BA IEM called the DQ-1: http://style.benq.com.cn/diy/dq1/ --- at the same time, this is probably solely an effort of their China branch and won't leave the China market, probably won't even be sold in Taiwan)
  
 Other brands to add for China:

Tomoon (They make a TE-100, single BA IEM with a Knowles ED driver... http://www.tomoon.cn/)
AudioSense (http://erjihome.taobao.com/)
Widing (http://www.widing-hifi.com/)
  
 I'll try to contribute as much as possible when more come to mind.


----------



## z7nz

berkovajazz said:


> Yuin (only the one company with all perfect products)
> Sunrise Audio (Taiwan)
> Ecci
> Corecool
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43bb3bc4d8


 
  


>


 
 Sunrise Audio is from Vietnam actually


----------



## Berkovajazz

Sorry, Vietnam, my bad, i was writing late night
 Oh, Widing. I remember when i've found some super model on eBay for about 300$, which were hand-made, with super changable cord and super sound. My Google-translator is not a perfect friend with chinese language.
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/widing-me10ex


----------



## bhazard

tomscy2000 said:


> Nice list; I'd try to format it into a table format, though, to make things better organized.
> 
> Also for some errata:
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is perfect, thank you. I didn't know of any of these brands. I'll try to break it down into a table when I get some free time.
  
 Finding out OEM's is also what I'm looking to add here too, because for instance, a company called Soniq in the US sells the Somic EFI82MT for ~$99 here. It can be had for $35 shipped from Aliexpress. Big price difference, same product. Gemini sells the Takstar Pro-80 as the HSR-1000 for $50 here, where it can be $80+ from China.
  
 The Somic Gaming headphones absolutely blow away the Turtle Beach models I've tried in SQ, for a lot less money as well. Raising awareness to these brands can help people find absolute gems they may not have known existed, because they just aren't marketed here. Beats is the only brand most people know of, and that's just sad.


----------



## tomscy2000

bhazard said:


> I'll try to break it down into a table when I get some free time.


 
  
 It might be easier to do a Google spreadsheet, like what I did with the BA chart project...
  


bhazard said:


> Finding out OEM's is also what I'm looking to add here tooI'll try to break it down into a table when I get some free time.


 
  
 That might be a little too ambitious... _way too many OEMs..._
  
 More...
  
 China:
 Ivery (http://www.iverygood.com/index.html)
 Fidue (http://e.weibo.com/fidue)
 Lisound (http://www.lisoundearphone.com/)
 Yuin (http://www.yuin-acoustic.com/product/?id=2)
 ECCI (http://www.audioecci.com/)
 See if any brands in here were missed: http://cymbacavum.com/2013/08/12/the-biz-ciem-companies-in-china-hong-kong/
  
 Taiwan:
 Chord & Major (http://tw.chord-m.com/)
 JTS (http://www.jts.com.tw/_en/01_professional/00_list.php?cccid=86)
 Spider (http://www.spiderproduct.com/)
 TaiwanEars (http://www.taiwanears.com/)
  
 Singapore:
 Creative (www.creative.com)


----------



## tomscy2000

*ODM/OEM Companies* (** denotes existence of self-contained retail arm, eponymous or otherwise)
  
 Clave Products (HK/China): http://clavechina.com/
 Cobalt Industrial (HK/China): http://www1.cobalt.com.hk/index.do (made the old DBA-02/B2, RockitSounds, etc.)
 Fujikon (HK/China): http://www.fujikon.com/ (made some Fischer Audio, MEElec)
 Innovation Technology (HK/China): http://www.innacoustic.com
  
 Forgrand (Taiwan): http://www.forgrand.com/index.aspx (made Fischer Audio stuff)
 Oblanc** (Taiwan): http://www.oblanc.com/
  
 Samsin Inno** (South Korea): http://www.ssinno.com/new/index.html (makes EXS products)
 Cresyn** (South Korea): http://www.cresyn.com/main.php
 T-PEOS** (South Korea): http://www.t-peos.co.kr/
 Dynamic Motion (South Korea): http://www.dynamicmotion.co.kr/


----------



## tomscy2000

Alteam (Taiwan): http://www.alteam.com.tw (Looks like possibly a Denon OEM?)
 Divas Audio (Taiwan): http://www.divasaudio.com.tw/index.htm
 Yoga Electronics (Taiwan): http://www.yoga.com.tw/ (OEM for Fischer Audio, California Headphone Company, Sony, etc.)


----------



## bhazard

I just ordered a ton of ~$5-10 IEMs.  One big surprise was a brand called YAOGE and one of their iems. One of them was all bass and not much else, but then I tried this one.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Earphones-metal-earphones-in-ear-earphones-mp3-mp4-computer-general-perfect/684166051.html
  
 Bought for much lower than listed there. They actually made me say wow. Normally metal music is a good way to determine clarity for me, and these made it the new Soulfly sound really, really, good. Very impressed. Prominent punchy bass, clear mids, neutral highs, and separation which you don't find in $5-10 IEMs.


----------



## TwinQY

Would anyone happen to know the OEM for this?


----------



## fnkcow

Tralucent Audio (HK/China): http://www.tralucentaudio.com         Known for: 1plus2 Hybrid Universal IEM & T1 Portable Amplifier
 Unique Melody (China):* *http://www.unique-melody.com/              Known for: UM Miracle, 3DD etc

 Null Audio (Singapore): http://www.null-audio.com                      Known for: Rooth Custom IEMs, Lune Cables etc


----------



## bhazard

Updated with some impressions. Lots more eventually coming, focusing more on the $10-30 brands (because my wallet can handle that better)


----------



## Roboturner913

I just ordered the Awei ES800 and Senmai E1011. Heard good things on the former, nothing on the latter. Senmai also had one that is an obvious clone of the Sony EX-51s that were so popular about 5 years ago.
  
 The product description on one said "Burn your friend, also can enjoy swimming in create music world." Don't know what that means exactly. Am I supposed to burn my friend or do the headphones do that for me? Either way that SOB has it coming.


----------



## fnkcow

Dunu is actually a Taiwan Brand, not Chinese. Head office including head-fi representative are in Taiwan. Just that the manufacturing factory is in China and more targeted towards the big Chinese market.
http://www.dunu-topsound.com/about.html
http://www.dunu-topsound.com/contact.html
 "＊Manufacturing plant located in Dong Guan City, Guangdong, China.​  ＊The head-quarter in Taiwan is the sales, R&D and administrative center."​


----------



## tomscy2000

fnkcow said:


> Dunu is actually a Taiwan Brand, not Chinese. Head office including head-fi representative are in Taiwan. Just that the manufacturing factory is in China and more targeted towards the big Chinese market.
> http://www.dunu-topsound.com/about.html
> http://www.dunu-topsound.com/contact.html
> "＊Manufacturing plant located in Dong Guan City, Guangdong, China.​  ＊The head-quarter in Taiwan is the sales, R&D and administrative center."​


 

 That's a matter of debate.
  
 In _essence_, it's a Taiwanese brand, as the owner and the corporate level people are all Taiwanese. I've met with Rocky Wu before in Taipei. I know.
  
 However, _technically_, DUNU is incorporated as a company in China. I was told by Rocky that R&D has moved to China as well to integrate with production.
  
 Thus, the company is now more Chinese than Taiwanese.


----------



## fnkcow

tomscy2000 said:


> That's a matter of debate.
> 
> In _essence_, it's a Taiwanese brand, as the owner and the corporate level people are all Taiwanese. I've met with Rocky Wu before in Taipei. I know.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah okay then. So it USED to be Taiwanese but is now Chinese.
 Thanks for the clarification tomscy2000


----------



## tomscy2000

fnkcow said:


> Yeah okay then. So it USED to be Taiwanese but is now Chinese.
> Thanks for the clarification tomscy2000


 
  
 No, it was always Chinese. It was incorporated in China. It is a Chinese company. But the people that founded the company are Taiwanese. The last line was just to define how much of the company is located in China and how much is in Taiwan. I'm not sure if you're (mis)interpreting this as a political statement or not, but I can clarify this over PM.
  
 Actually let's make this even more clear. TopSound, the parent company of DUNU, is a company incorporated in Taiwan. DUNU is a brand and company incorporated in China.
  
 Therefore, DUNU is a Chinese company owned by a Taiwanese company. There are many of these types of companies.
  
 And just to be clear, TopSound only does ODM/OEM work. DUNU is its in-house brand.


----------



## fnkcow

tomscy2000 said:


> No, it was always Chinese. It was incorporated in China. It is a Chinese company. But the people that founded the company are Taiwanese. The last line was just to define how much of the company is located in China and how much is in Taiwan. I'm not sure if you're (mis)interpreting this as a political statement or not, but I can clarify this over PM.
> 
> Actually let's make this even more clear. TopSound, the parent company of DUNU, is a company incorporated in Taiwan. DUNU is a brand and company incorporated in China.
> 
> ...


 
 Ok got it. There are lots of Taiwanese who went over to China to run their business so I understand what you are trying to say.
 DUNU, based in China, is just a subsidiary company of TopSound, based in Taiwan. Cheers


----------



## TrollDragon

Does it really matter... All Asian, All Cheap and All Good!

Now I just need to get me some Pro 80's... Is the case nice, worth the extra or should I just grab the Gemini's?


----------



## bhazard

Not all of them are cheap. Some are very expensive.
  
 Some are high quality, some are low quality. Hoping this helps show which are which.


----------



## bhazard

Very impressed with the AWEI IEMs I've been picking up. Good sound on the cheap.


----------



## xmurio

Do you familiar with the desktop usb DAC/AMP from China? Something around $500 and works great with HD600? Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

xmurio said:


> Do you familiar with the desktop usb DAC/AMP from China? Something around $500 and works great with HD600? Thanks!


 
 Audio-GD and Yulong make great amp/dacs in that range.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

AWEI: http://en.awei.hk/
 JBM: http://www.360doudou.com/
 Cogoo!!: http://www.cogooll.com/new2009/english-w/index.asp


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> AWEI: http://en.awei.hk/
> JBM: http://www.360doudou.com/
> Cogoo!!: http://www.cogooll.com/new2009/english-w/index.asp


 
 I just grabbed a bunch from all these brands. Very good results so far.


----------



## peter123

Subscribed


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> I just grabbed a bunch from all these brands. Very good results so far.


 
  
 I tried all AWEI models without mics except Q35 and the only one I liked was ES800M.
 JBM are all good.
 Cogoo!!: Stay away from T65 - IT HAS NO BASS AT ALL!!!
  
 Another 5$ gem I completely forgot about is XKDUN: http://www.xkdun.com/


----------



## tomscy2000

http://www.moe-audio.com/
 http://www.moe-audio.com/Content-1715.aspx?mid=7431
 http://www.moe-audio.com/comdata/2009/download/AIPON%20Profile-Eng-ver20101103.pdf


----------



## TwinQY

First the Moe infiltrates my niche animations, now this. You don't see flash on a site like that, these days...
  
@bhazard - have you considered adding CIEM manufacturers to the list? One of our own members has a whole slough of them listed on his site...


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> First the Moe infiltrates my niche animations, now this. You don't see flash on a site like that, these days...
> 
> @bhazard - have you considered adding CIEM manufacturers to the list? One of our own members has a whole slough of them listed on his site...


 
 Yes, I will add those too. Anything and everything we can find and get info on will be added.


----------



## Roboturner913

I just got the Awei ES800M and I am stunned. These are very, VERY good phones for about $8.
  
 They look to have the same housing as the Monster Jamz, very durable-looking flat cable, the jack and y-split are solid. Looks like they could probably stand up to a little abuse.
  
 Soundwise, they remind me a lot of the Sennheiser CX150 and CX175 that I have and love so much. Actually the sound signature was almost identical, minus a tiny bit of mid-bass hump that the Sennheisers give you. They sounded terribly flat and lifeless at first, but I put them down and let them play at a good volume for about an hour and when I came back to them they sounded great.
  
 I might be grabbing another couple pairs of these. They'll be great for working out and can't beat the price.


----------



## bhazard

roboturner913 said:


> I just got the Awei ES800M and I am stunned. These are very, VERY good phones for about $8.
> 
> They look to have the same housing as the Monster Jamz, very durable-looking flat cable, the jack and y-split are solid. Looks like they could probably stand up to a little abuse.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm trying to decide which Awei I like better. All the new models like the Q9, Q35, and s vi models sound awesome too. Very good brand, and very affordable.
  
 Tmall (Taobao) is a very good place to see the newest models released by date on many of these brands. This is AWEI's page.
http://awei.tmall.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-3690958571.79.nVrhH8&mid=w-3690958571-0&search=y&orderType=newOn_desc&tsearch=y


----------



## bhazard

Moe-SS01 review:
http://headfonics.com/2013/11/the-ss01-b-iem-by-moe/
  
 I have a pair on the way.


----------



## Roboturner913

The Awei ES800's I had and praised stopped working after about 4 hours. Left channel just went out. Driver flex I think. Disappointing, I was really starting to like them.


----------



## marcusd

bhazard said:


> Moe-SS01 review:
> http://headfonics.com/2013/11/the-ss01-b-iem-by-moe/
> 
> I have a pair on the way.


 
 nice hope to hear your impressions on this - I was quite surprised by them once i got the fit right.


----------



## tomscy2000

The MOE SS01 is remarkably good for its price.
 Unfortunately, I couldn't compare it directly against the FXT90, but I don't remember the FXT90 being this good. For $60, the SQ is really good. I can't say the same about the looks, though.
  
  
 In other news, this is an Ostry KC06:
  

 http://www.ostry.com.cn/
  
 Don't ask me how it sounds, I don't know. That isn't my photo.


----------



## airomjosh

z7nz said:


> Sunrise Audio is from Vietnam actually


 
 Sunrise Audio is from China, they were known before to be a company from Vietnam because the first distributor was an investor from Vietnam. I have met the CEO/owner of Sunrise Audio a few times already and thats what he told me. Their factory is in Dongguan Guangdong. Now they are known in China as Sunrise Hi-Fi or simply Sunrise. Here's the link of their website http://www.sunrise-hifi.com/web/index.asp . The following are their products:
  
 IEMs: Impressive Edition, Excited, Joints
 Earbuds: AS-Feeling2, SWD2(Dragon), Charm3
 AMP/DAC:  Whale-AM1, RAY-DAP1, Dolphin AM-P1


----------



## bhazard

In the Moe shipment from Taobao, I also ordered the T114 model from a company in Taiwan called Tiinlab. I've heard absolutely nothing about this company, but they make some big claims about excellent SQ in their $60 IEM. We shall see.


----------



## airomjosh

Another from China and this time a company engaged in the production of CIEM. The company's name is LISOUND. Here's the link of their website http://www.lisoundearphone.com/_d1479.htm . More to come, I'm still digging...


----------



## bhazard

We'll be digging forever. There are so many brands that its almost impossible to list them all, but it won't stop me from trying.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> We'll be digging forever. There are so many brands that its almost impossible to list them all, but it won't stop me from trying.




Keep up the good work. The day we have tried them all we can stop hanging on head-fi......


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Keep up the good work. The day we have tried them all we can stop hanging on head-fi......


 
 LG and the Quadbeat 2's are technically Asian. I should add them as well.


----------



## bhazard

tomscy2000 said:


> The MOE SS01 is remarkably good for its price.
> Unfortunately, I couldn't compare it directly against the FXT90, but I don't remember the FXT90 being this good. For $60, the SQ is really good. I can't say the same about the looks, though.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I could care less about looks. I'm a price/performance value seeker at heart, and like to make the unknown, known.
  
 Those Ostry look intriguing for ~$55. Just placed a Taobao order. Now the month long wait on all of them. I should be getting last month's orders around now


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I could care less about looks. I'm a price/performance value seeker at heart, and like to make the unknown,




How about the Somic L2 then. Kind of goofy looking but I'm intrigued....


----------



## Hal Rockwell

peter123 said:


> How about the Somic L2 then. Kind of goofy looking but I'm intrigued....


 
  
 It can't produce anything under 100Hz. How would you like an IEM with no bass at all?


----------



## peter123

hal rockwell said:


> It can't produce anything under 100Hz. How would you like an IEM with no bass at all?




Not very much. Have you heard it? Thanks for saving me from making an mistake with them.


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> It can't produce anything under 100Hz. How would you like an IEM with no bass at all?


 
 The L4 is the balanced armature one with that freq response. I doubt it actually drops off that badly under 100hz, but I don't want to spend the money to find out. The MH407 is crazy good though, better than the MeElectronics A161P.
  
 The whole "London" line just seems like a pricier version of their normal IEMs focused on fashion instead of SQ.


----------



## peter123

Somic London L2:


 



Item specifics


is_customized:​

Yes


Style:​

In-Ear


Brand Name:​

SOMIC


Connectors:​

3.5mm


Package:​

Yes


Use:​

Portable Media Player


Function:​

Noise Cancelling


Communication:​

Wired


Model Number:​

L2








Product Description


Product type: dynamic headphones


Wear way: in



Function: HiFi headphones



Unit diameter: 8mm



*Frequency range: 20-20000Hz*



Output impedance: 16 ohm



Sensitivity: 90 ± 3dB



The earphone plug plug: 3.5mm


----------



## TwinQY

> Technical Data and Specification of *HD 800* Article No. 500319
> 
> 
> Wearing styleHeadbandColorsilverFrequency response (headphones)*14 - 44100 Hz (- 3 dB)*Frequency response6 – 51000 Hz (- 10 dB)THD, total harmonic distortion≤0.02 % (1kHz/1Vrms)Contact pressure3.4 N (± 0.3 N) approx.Jack plug1/4" (6.3 mm) stereoCable length3 mWeight*Without cable:* 330 gNominal impedance300 Ω


 
 People can make the strangest of claims.
  
 That beign said, I can't knock it until I've tried it (the Somics that is)


----------



## peter123

Those specs sure had something happened to them when I pasted them, they almost filled the whole page

TwinQY: You are right about specs being far from the truth very often that's why I wonder if Hal Rockwell has heard them or red something about them making the statement that he did. I for one have not been able to find much information about them.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I didn't hear them but it makes sense for a cheap BA IEM to have no bass


----------



## TwinQY

I would still like to know the source of that statement though.
  
 Unless it is a ballpark estimate.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## bhazard

He was talking about the L4, not the L2. The specs for the L4 on Somic's site say 100hz.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> He was talking about the L4, not the L2. The specs for the L4 on Somic's site say 100hz.




Aha, that makes more sense.


----------



## TwinQY

> He was talking about the L4, not the L2. The specs for the L4 on Somic's site say 100hz.


 
 And all is forgiven.
  
 Back to finding Asian findings.
 Think the amp/DAC area might have been neglected in the list, a quick search on TaoBao yields dozens of builders. Will one-man-outfit builders constitute as a brand/entity in this case?


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> And all is forgiven.
> 
> Back to finding Asian findings.
> Think the amp/DAC area might have been neglected in the list, a quick search on TaoBao yields dozens of builders. Will one-man-outfit builders constitute as a brand/entity in this case?


 
 Anything with quality should go up. If it's good, might as well increase awareness.
  
 I agree. I'm not too familiar with too many chinese amp/dac makers, but I'll add them once posted.


----------



## airomjosh

China:

Questyle ( http://www.questyleaudio.com/en/list/?5_1.html ) DAC/AMP, wireless audio system

HIFI E.T ( http://en.hifi-et.com/ ) DAP , and they have 2 models MA9 and MA8

IHIFI (http://www.i-hifi.com/ ) DAP such as ihifi960, ihifi760, and  ihifi812

QLS-HiFi ( http://www.qlshifi.com/ ) DAP and DAC

Colorfly ( http://www.colorfly.net/ ) DAP such as C4, CK4, C3


----------



## bhazard

You'll have to tell us all about the DUNU DN-1000 you just won when you get it. Lucky!


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> You'll have to tell us all about the DUNU DN-1000 you just won when you get it. Lucky!


 
 sure , ...me, lucky dog! haha


----------



## airomjosh

China:
 TCG ( http://www.tcgcn.com/ ) AMP/DAC
 Shonyun ( http://www.shonyun.com/ ) AMP/DAC
 BEAT AUDIO ( http://beatheadphone.taobao.com/ ) CIEM, Cables
 Blink (http://withablink.com/) speakers
  
 Hong Kong:
 VMV ( http://www.vmv-audio.com/ ) AMP/DAC
 Labkable ( http://labkable.com/ ) cables


----------



## bhazard

Added Kalaideng KE-400 Royce impressions. Pretty damn good for $12 once you cut the midbass a bit, and the gold looks great. They seem to be a big tablet/phone case maker.


----------



## rholupat

Hi guys. I am happy found this thread. Just luke you all I like to discover gems from taobao so far the most valuable is phrodi 007 n m201. The latest I just tried moes ss01....it is very good. Good detail outstanding soudstage in depth and wide


----------



## rholupat

Pairing with X3 n CNC BK


----------



## tomscy2000

rholupat said:


> Hi guys. I am happy found this thread. Just luke you all I like to discover gems from taobao so far the most valuable is phrodi 007 n m201. The latest I just tried moes ss01....it is very good. Good detail outstanding soudstage in depth and wide


 
  
 Whoa, that Phrodi 007 looks exactly like the CKM500, while the M201 looks a lot like the CKM1000...
  
 Agree about the SS01, though. It was a pleasure to try it out.


----------



## rholupat

tomscy2000 said:


> Whoa, that Phrodi 007 looks exactly like the CKM500, while the M201 looks a lot like the CKM1000...
> 
> Agree about the SS01, though. It was a pleasure to try it out.


both phrodi 007 and m201 have very comfort fitting. My frirnd said 007 has similarity character with shure se215 hahaha. M201 brighter than 007. The weakness for phrodi is the cable. Old fashion cable except for m201 has flat cable


----------



## bhazard

I'll have to try those Phrodi models. I tried the 100, and was not impressed.
  
 Another nice find, is a company called "Knowledge Zenith". They don't make or try to pass off counterfeits, but they make DIY "1:1" SQ copies based off certain headphones/iems. I picked up the CKS1000 type for $30, and it sounds very impressive. I don't have a real CKS1000 to compare with though. Tons of bass and semi pushed highs just like the AT house sound though, so I'm thinking its pretty close. $30 vs $200.


----------



## rholupat

Phrodi pod 100 is poor weird sound better 101. You should try 007 n 201.
Please share about ke KZ


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> I'll have to try those Phrodi models. I tried the 100, and was not impressed.
> 
> Another nice find, is a company called "Knowledge Zenith". They don't make or try to pass off counterfeits, but they make DIY "1:1" SQ copies based off certain headphones/iems. I picked up the CKS1000 type for $30, and it sounds very impressive. I don't have a real CKS1000 to compare with though. Tons of bass and semi pushed highs just like the AT house sound though, so I'm thinking its pretty close. $30 vs $200.



Bro... what is in the inside retail package for KZ ?


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> Bro... what is in the inside retail package for KZ ?


 
  
 It's not a retail package, just a brown box and a plastic bag. They have the KZ logo on them too, but otherwise look similar. I'll post more in a bit.


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> It's not a retail package, just a brown box and a plastic bag. They have the KZ logo on them too, but otherwise look similar. I'll post more in a bit.


any soft or hard pouch ?. What about the build quality ?


----------



## bhazard

KZ Taobao links:
http://taoctt.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-218015938.2.xIC2vr
http://shugong.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.0.0.W8WxBm


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Another nice find, is a company called "Knowledge Zenith". They don't make or try to pass off counterfeits, but they make DIY "1:1" SQ copies based off certain headphones/iems. I picked up the CKS1000 type for $30, and it sounds very impressive. I don't have a real CKS1000 to compare with though. Tons of bass and semi pushed highs just like the AT house sound though, so I'm thinking its pretty close. $30 vs $200.


 
  
 Now this, is a great find! 
 They are very bold indeed! Even exact same model number as the originals
 DAYUM! The Chinese strikes again!
  
 (Off trying to check out if they came out with their own flagship)


----------



## TwinQY

bhazard said:


> I'll have to try those Phrodi models. I tried the 100, and was not impressed.
> 
> Another nice find, is a company called "Knowledge Zenith". They don't make or try to pass off counterfeits, but they make DIY "1:1" SQ copies based off certain headphones/iems. I picked up the CKS1000 type for $30, and it sounds very impressive. I don't have a real CKS1000 to compare with though. Tons of bass and semi pushed highs just like the AT house sound though, so I'm thinking its pretty close. $30 vs $200.


 
 Now this is cool beans, this is cool beans to the max.
  
 Link/contact? Going to ask if they've ever been up to doing a CK100PRO clone.


----------



## fnkcow

twinqy said:


> Now this is cool beans, this is cool beans to the max.
> 
> Link/contact? Going to ask if they've ever been up to doing a CK100PRO clone.


 
  


bhazard said:


> KZ Taobao links:
> http://taoctt.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-218015938.2.xIC2vr
> http://shugong.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.0.0.W8WxBm


 
  
 Contact at the top of the page


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> KZ Taobao links:
> http://taoctt.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-218015938.2.xIC2vr
> http://shugong.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.0.0.W8WxBm



Thanks for the link. Bookmarked




fnkcow said:


> Now this, is a great find!
> They are very bold indeed! Even exact same model number as the originals
> DAYUM! The Chinese strikes again!
> 
> (Off trying to check out if they came out with their own flagship)



Lets hunt the Dayum hehehe


----------



## bhazard

Well this is a nice looking package that's on the way.


----------



## bhazard

I'll need help with that. Most of us Americans do not know about the distinctions of the area.


----------



## bhazard

Just got the Somic G989-HD Physical 7.1 Gaming Headset. I think it puts a lot of gaming headsets to shame. Excellent sound quality, huge bass, vibration units, crystal clear, 5 speakers per ear. It even comes in a very cool looking 007 type briefcase. Movies, music, and games all sound great.


----------



## bhazard

Tiinlab 114 on the way


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> Well this is a nice looking package that's on the way.


 how is the impression ?


----------



## bhazard

Still on the way. Will take a few weeks.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Still on the way. Will take a few weeks.


 
 Seems like you tested lots of the IEMs of Asian brands. What's the best discovery you've found so far value-wise? Knowledge Zenith?


----------



## bhazard

fnkcow said:


> Seems like you tested lots of the IEMs of Asian brands. What's the best discovery you've found so far value-wise? Knowledge Zenith?


 
 I collect them. I like testing the unknown and rare. It gives me a head start before anyone even knows about them, aka my Takstar HD5500. I'm probably the only person in the US that owns one.
  
 All depends on the price range and sound signature you like. I try to put little blurbs in the OP as to what they sound like, and the value.


----------



## bhazard

Added some new impressions. This Maya brand seems to be big, and has some interesting earphones. The E12 is the winner so far in the 3 that I have. The ad for it is hilarious.


----------



## bhazard

Added Movon Swing 2.
  
 One of the better (if not best) aptX 4.0 in ears I've tried. Sounds better than the MeElectronics AF71, and has better range.


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> Added some new impressions. This Maya brand seems to be big, and has some interesting earphones. The E12 is the winner so far in the 3 that I have. The ad for it is hilarious.







bhazard said:


> Added Movon Swing 2.
> 
> One of the better (if not best) aptX 4.0 in ears I've tried. Sounds better than the MeElectronics AF71, and has better range.




Would you please post the pictures. Thanks


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> Would you please post the pictures. Thanks


 
  
 Maya E12 (The ad alone sold me, it's hilarious in it's trying to be all sexual.)
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maya-e12-in-ear-earphones-mobile-phone-wire-heatshrinked-belt-microphone-single-hole-computer-headset-one/1058533208.html
  
 Movon Swing 2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Movon-SWING-2-Red-Bluetooth-apt-X-Stereo-Wireless-Headset-Earphone-Handsfree-/261310194378


----------



## bhazard

Added some Kanen impressions. The headphone wasn't that great, but these iP-808 sound really good. Monoprice IEM type value, but I think these sound better. Great find.


----------



## bhazard

These Knowledge Zenith guys really know how to make an IEM. Just got in the KZ-A1, and it also sounds pretty awesome, especially for $15. If anyone knows which in ear it is modeled off of, I'd love to know. Seems like a Sennheiser type. Any ideas?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ear-earphones-ultra-high-bass-earplugs-kz-new-arrival-a1/1321338465.html
  
 The bass... my god the bass is so deep and clear. These crap all over anything in the $15 price range. This may even be their own design.


----------



## bhazard

Ok these KZ-A1 are really, really, really good for $15. More people need to grab these right now and verify what I'm hearing.


----------



## Roboturner913

They look nice as hell. I'll give em a shot.


----------



## Nrocket

What is the sound sig like on the BZ-A1? Also check your pm bhazard


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> These Knowledge Zenith guys really know how to make an IEM. Just got in the KZ-A1, and it also sounds pretty awesome, especially for $15. If anyone knows which in ear it is modeled off of, I'd love to know. Seems like a Sennheiser type. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ear-earphones-ultra-high-bass-earplugs-kz-new-arrival-a1/1321338465.html
> 
> The bass... my god the bass is so deep and clear. These crap all over anything in the $15 price range. This may even be their own design.




These look like KZ A1 but under a different name ..check it out http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/1PCS-Dasetn-Audio-In-Ear-R1-Diy-Project-low-bass-Professional-hifi-Earphone-/380666146587?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58a1786f1b 

Have bought from this seller before ..DIY PK2 ...actually quite good.

Come to think of it ...KZ A1 actually do look like Monster Turbine


----------



## bhazard

That is a turbine clone, it is not the KZ-A1.
  
 This is the KZ-A1, with a very good description (use chrome to translate)
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35563750927
  
 It looks awesome in tungsten gray, and sounds even better.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> That is a turbine clone, it is not the KZ-A1.
> 
> This is the KZ-A1, with a very good description (use chrome to translate)
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35563750927
> ...




Yup ... My bad ...on closer inspection .

But it still look very Monster Turbine to me .

Hey ..by the way like what you are doing with Introducing all these Asian brand ...keep it up man


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> Yup ... My bad ...on closer inspection .
> 
> But it still look very Monster Turbine to me .
> 
> Hey ..by the way like what you are doing with Introducing all these Asian brand ...keep it up man


 
 Thanks. Once I started to hear headphones from brands like Somic, Superlux, Takstar, etc... I was hooked. They are so good, affordable, and no one outside of Asia really knows about them. Looking to change that. No one needs to be stuck with "Beats" when quality brands like these exists.
  
 Most people think if something is cheap and from places like China, that they are "garbage". That is simply not the case. People just need to be made aware of the good quality that does exist.


----------



## Wokei

I would also like to introduce this headphone called SNIKE DJ-777 Headset with Microphone (Black) 



It is actually a Philips Citiscape clone ...me think n not sure which model. But boy ...this beast actually sound pretty good ...solid thumping bass, mid a bit recessed and pretty decant high ...V sound ....this will appeal to basshead though but the comfort level is excellent .


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> I would also like to introduce this headphone called SNIKE DJ-777 Headset with Microphone (Black)
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a Philips Citiscape clone ...me think n not sure which model. But boy ...this beast actually sound pretty good ...solid thumping bass, mid a bit recessed and pretty decant high ...V sound ....this will appeal to basshead though but the comfort level is excellent .


 
  
 I saw these before on focalprice. Good to know.


----------



## Roboturner913

From what I can gather most of the Radio Shack Auvio line is made in China and Taiwan. I've tried several of their in-ears with varying levels of success but all of them are pretty solid. The 33-266 model in particular sounds really good with a Sennheiser-ish signature. I bought them at $30 and would've paid $50 at the time, but you can get them on ebay for like $10 now.


----------



## bhazard

roboturner913 said:


> From what I can gather most of the Radio Shack Auvio line is made in China and Taiwan. I've tried several of their in-ears with varying levels of success but all of them are pretty solid. The 33-266 model in particular sounds really good with a Sennheiser-ish signature. I bought them at $30 and would've paid $50 at the time, but you can get them on ebay for like $10 now.


 
 Gotta find out who the OEM is.


----------



## Nrocket

bhazard said:


> I saw these before on focalprice. Good to know.




When you say clone does that mean "fake " or is it the same components ?


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> When you say clone does that mean "fake " or is it the same components ?


 
 When I say clone, to me it means it sounds exactly the same, regardless of components. 1:1. It doesn't have to look the same.
  
 A copy would be something that looks the same as another headphone, but usually sounds different. AKA a terrible Beats knock off.


----------



## Nrocket

Still slightly confused does that mean if you open up a Phillips citiscape it would be the same inside as the one above.


----------



## bhazard

Got in another unknown headphone today that I've been enjoying. Senmai SM-HP8. $40 via ePacket.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Genuine-original-Senmai-samax-sm-hp8-DJ-professional-headphones-wore-a-rotational-stereo-earphone-good-sound/1442204183.html
  
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1277709608.16.lq9Yq2&id=18555599024&
  
 They remind me of a Superlux in value. These are bass enhanced, warm monitors. Big sound, good mids, no mud, highs take a backseat to the rest of the sound.
  
 EDIT: The highs come out more when amped.


----------



## Roboturner913

I got a Quinet in-ear today http://dx.com/p/q-293a-noise-isolation-in-ear-stereo-earphone-black-silver-3-5mm-jack-140cm-cable-123027 that seems like an exact copy of the famed (in its time) Sony MDR-EX51. From what I can recall of the Sony they sound pretty close, although I lost that particular pair a few years ago.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

wokei said:


> I would also like to introduce this headphone called SNIKE DJ-777 Headset with Microphone (Black)
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually a Philips Citiscape clone ...me think n not sure which model. But boy ...this beast actually sound pretty good ...solid thumping bass, mid a bit recessed and pretty decant high ...V sound ....this will appeal to basshead though but the comfort level is excellent .


 
  
 The brand is actually called SHIKE and its website is: www.china-headphone.com
  
 Though this model is not listed there.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Here's a list of websites that are missing from the first post:
  
 China:
  
 AWEI: en.awei.hk
 Cogoo!!: www.cogooll.com/new2009/english-w
 Gorsun: www.gorsun.com/En_index.asp (Gorsun GS-A340 is a goodlooking, well built and extremely light IEM's that has surprisingly good detail for 4.5$)
 JBM: www.360doudou.com/mj720.html
 Kanen: www.kanen.net.cn/EN/channel.php?channel_ID=1
 Keenion: www.keenion.cc, www.keenion.com.cn
 Noontec: en.noontec.com
 Ovleng: www.ovleng.com/products.asp?bigid=9
 Senmai: www.senmai.com.cn
 XKDUN: www.xkdun.com (CK-660, CK-700, CK-800, CK-W1000 IEM's all sound great clear with punchy bass. Stay away from CK-900)
  
 Somic has another site: www.somic-elec.com
  
 Taiwan:
  
 Raxconn: www.raxconn.com.tw (RX-H076 IEM's sound good)


----------



## bhazard

Added.
  
 JBM MJ900 sounding good so far. Big bass, works well with $3 ebay foam tips. A little harsh at times.


----------



## Lorspeaker

http://www.amazon.com/SMSL-TDA7492-Integrated-Tripath-Amplifier/dp/B00F0H8TOC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384908032&sr=8-1&keywords=smsl+sa-50
  

  
 this little THANG, SMSL SA-50 drives my HE-6


----------



## bhazard

YUP. I have the SA-50. It is too much for my HE-500, but does make a great speaker amp.


----------



## Lorspeaker

too powerful? i added a tube amp as a pre, gave me some leeway to play with the vol..and add some tubelove


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> YUP. I have the SA-50. It is too much for my HE-500, but does make a great speaker amp.


 
 wow, nice to see fellow head-fiers appreciate China brand amp like SMSL. I have SMSL sAp III and to my ears it has good synergy with my HE400.


----------



## bhazard

airomjosh said:


> wow, nice to see fellow head-fiers appreciate China brand amp like SMSL. I have SMSL sAp III and to my ears it has good synergy with my HE400.


 
 I use the sAp II Pro often. Great headphone amp, and looks nice too. It can drive the HE-500, but my Lepai $20 speaker amp actually does a better job, and has tone control.
  
 Lepai is owned by Parts Express, but technically it is still Asian.


----------



## Mitchell4500

I bought a pair of Sennheiser IE80s awhile back on ebay at a price to good to be true ($50).  and they were actually pretty good sounding.  
  
 I think I found them... http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-DHL-EMS-Best-quality-New-Hifi-Earphones-in-ear-Earphone-Professional-Portable-for-PSP/1215313086.html
  
 Looks like Kz makes one too. (Ie8) http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-KZ-IE8-mobile-phone-headphones-without-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-noodles-ear-headset-earphones-high/1450399378.html
  
 What do you guy think? If you type in IE8 or IE80 you get all kinds of them. 
  
 I want something with multiple drivers!


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> I use the sAp II Pro often. Great headphone amp, and looks nice too. It can drive the HE-500, but my Lepai $20 speaker amp actually does a better job, and has tone control.
> 
> Lepai is owned by Parts Express, but technically it is still Asian.


 
 what particular Lepai model is that, bro? I wanna try it too with my speaker.


----------



## bhazard

airomjosh said:


> what particular Lepai model is that, bro? I wanna try it too with my speaker.


 
 LP-2020A
http://www.amazon.com/LP-2020A-Lepai-Tripath-Class-T-Amplifier/dp/B0049P6OTI
  
 Sounds good in direct mode, sounds AWESOME when you boost the bass with the tone knob. Tone mode adds a little bit of hiss and noise floor, but the sound is very much worth it. I had an Emotiva Mini-X, and while it was also great, it wasn't $149+ better. The tone control really adds kick to the Planars.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> LP-2020A
> http://www.amazon.com/LP-2020A-Lepai-Tripath-Class-T-Amplifier/dp/B0049P6OTI
> 
> Sounds good in direct mode, sounds AWESOME when you boost the bass with the tone knob. Tone mode adds a little bit of hiss and noise floor, but the sound is very much worth it. I had an Emotiva Mini-X, and while it was also great, it wasn't $149+ better. The tone control really adds kick to the Planars.


 
 thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bhazard

mitchell4500 said:


> I bought a pair of Sennheiser IE80s awhile back on ebay at a price to good to be true ($50).  and they were actually pretty good sounding.
> 
> I think I found them... http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-DHL-EMS-Best-quality-New-Hifi-Earphones-in-ear-Earphone-Professional-Portable-for-PSP/1215313086.html
> 
> ...


 
 The one above is basically a knock off and should not be mentioned here, despite actually sounding good.
  
 KZ at least doesn't use Sennheiser logos or try to pass them off as such, and the CKS1000 type and A1 model sound amazing.


----------



## Mitchell4500

Link to the CKS1000? And isnt that a knock off of a certain audio technica? What do we classify as bad and not? Sincerely this is all very confusing to me.


----------



## airomjosh

Another DIY brand which resembes IE80. The brand is Earmax. The DIYer claims they tuned them after IE80 and 90%similar in terms of SQ.


----------



## Nrocket

How are the Keenion Over Ear Headphone KDM-1007? look nice


----------



## Mitchell4500

I googled more into this - it has the same driver as my fake IE80s. Which once again. Sounded quite nice. Lots of bass. Extension was meh, but still sounded good. Im thinking of buying the driver from toabao and using it to fix my fake IE80s just to have them arround.


----------



## bhazard

mitchell4500 said:


> Link to the CKS1000? And isnt that a knock off of a certain audio technica? What do we classify as bad and not? Sincerely this is all very confusing to me.


 
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-78114760.40.2fyHg3&id=19264267072
  
 On these, they don't use any Audio Technica logos, and while they may look similar, the wiring, drivers, and materials are all most likely different. They do not come in "Audio Technica" labeled packages either. These are DIY, and not trying to be counterfeit. You'd have to use a taobao english speaking site like mistertao.com to buy them.
  
 I have the Earmax ER-580. Looks and sounds a lot like the UE600, and is balanced armature for ~$30. Not my favorite type of sound though. Too bass thin for me.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> YUP. I have the SA-50. It is too much for my HE-500, but does make a great speaker amp.




Any good budget mini amp or amp headphone to recommend ...saw brand name Topping and also smsl ...any input would be appreciated ..thanks


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-78114760.40.2fyHg3&id=19264267072
> 
> On these, they don't use any Audio Technica logos, and while they may look similar, the wiring, drivers, and materials are all most likely different. They do not come in "Audio Technica" labeled packages either. These are DIY, and not trying to be counterfeit. You'd have to use a taobao english speaking site like mistertao.com to buy them.
> 
> I have the Earmax ER-580. Looks and sounds a lot like the UE600, and is balanced armature for ~$30. Not my favorite type of sound though. Too bass thin for me.


 
 You can try the IE80 version. I bought a pair and the bass quantity and bass quality is really great. I'm sure basshead people will love them.


----------



## Nrocket

Wow these Keenion looked good. Any one have any experience with them at all?


----------



## Mitchell4500

There is a lot of DIY SE535s... They have the shure branding on the case but the headphones themselfes are really cool. They created there own passive crossovers and such for each driver. The transparents ones you can see all the things in them. Looks cool


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> Any good budget mini amp or amp headphone to recommend ...saw brand name Topping and also smsl ...any input would be appreciated ..thanks


 
 SMSL sAp II pro
 HA Info - Phiree mini ear   http://www.ebay.com/itm/HA-INFO-mini-ear-Headphone-Amplifier-TI-TPA6120A2-for-HIFI-headphones-/380461843386
  
 They are awesome solid state amps.
  
 I have an OEM version of the Bravo V3 (with EQ), and an Aune T1. Both great little tube amps. I prefer solid state for critical listening, but a tube every now and then is fun.
  


airomjosh said:


> You can try the IE80 version. I bought a pair and the bass quantity and bass quality is really great. I'm sure basshead people will love them.


 
  
 I bought two of the IE80 knock offs from different sellers. Both sound the same, and sound very good. I use them in the gym, with no fear of breaking them. Once again, they should not be promoted here though. If you really want an IE80, nothing beats the original.


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> Wow these Keenion looked good. Any one have any experience with them at all?


 
 The cheap earphones from Keenion aren't very good. I can't find a seller for their better looking headphones like that one. I'll have to look in taobao sometime.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> SMSL sAp II pro
> HA Info - Phiree mini ear   http://www.ebay.com/itm/HA-INFO-mini-ear-Headphone-Amplifier-TI-TPA6120A2-for-HIFI-headphones-/380461843386
> 
> They are awesome solid state amps.
> ...


 
 I am referring to Earmax which the only similarity is the housing.They even have their own removable cable. I dont consider them knock offs because they dont claim as an IE80 but the DIYer sells his own brand just like the KZ.


----------



## bhazard

airomjosh said:


> I am referring to Earmax which the only similarity is the housing.They even have their own removable cable. I dont consider them knock offs because they dont claim as an IE80 but the DIYer sells his own brand just like the KZ.


 
 Ah ok, my bad. Where do you normally find the Earmax?


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> Ah ok, my bad. Where do you normally find the Earmax?


 
 here's the link where i bought them..  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.0.AsoYMN&id=35489640965 . They are more expensive than KZ-A1 but I'm sure they will satisfy basshead people. I'll compare them with KZ-A1 when I get them.


----------



## fnkcow

So spoilt for choice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Can't wait for the showdowns!


----------



## bhazard

The KZ-A1 are silly good for $15 if you love good bass. You'll see


----------



## Nrocket

Really wanna try these Keenion's look at these they look ascetically pleasing.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

airomjosh said:


> I am referring to Earmax which the only similarity is the housing.They even have their own removable cable. I dont consider them knock offs because they dont claim as an IE80 but the DIYer sells his own brand just like the KZ.



Isn't using the same housing still makes them a knock off?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> The KZ-A1 are silly good for $15 if you love good bass. You'll see



If I just search KZ-A1 in aliexpress it gives me this: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1450363254.html


----------



## airomjosh

hal rockwell said:


> Isn't using the same housing still makes them a knock off?


 
 well, i did not state they use the same housing but i stated  similarities in housing. Many IEMs share similarities in housing like bullet type. Even in headphones, some Chinese brands like Superlux, Soul, and Fanny Wang have similarities with popular brands in housing and aesthetics. Can we also consider them knock offs?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> Gotta find out who the OEM is.



Some of them look like Bluedio.


----------



## Wokei

airomjosh said:


> well, i did not state they use the same housing but i stated  similarities in housing. Many IEMs share similarities in housing like bullet type. Even in headphones, some Chinese brands like Superlux, Soul, and Fanny Wang have similarities with popular brands in housing and aesthetics. Can we also consider them knock offs?




Imho ...many iem or headphone share or look very similar in housing whether they are branded or not . Every person is entitled to their opinion whether they want to go for this brand or that brand and only buy from authorized retailer or distributor. So if one is weary or doubtful if their purchases is a knock off ...the best way is to buy direct from a reputable shop.

I think for this thread ...it is for people who want to explore other similar products without the big price tag for branded stuff . I would not go as far as saying there are knock off as long as they don't package in the iem/headphone in the original retail box or have the name of the particular brand in printed in the products.

For me ..the experience of discovering and enjoying these pursuit of sound ...have been satisfying. Where i am from ...branded products are sold at a premium price and not many choice of brands are available. So the only alternative is thru the web and forum like this which have been a great source of information and very helpful fellow headfier. Also liking very much of some of the Chinese made stuff that I own and finally got my first branded MP3 player ie.Fiio X3 ...for me that is treat because dont have budget to spend more and already spending more than I should since joining Head-Fi. 

I previously owned an original Yuin PK3 which gave up on me after 6 months of usage and handle with care (me first branded IEM) ...decided to look for another one while browsing the website and found one seller on eBay selling DIY PK2 which was selling at fraction of the price of the original . Having received them and have been using them for almost a year and still going strong. The cable used is of a better quality and heat shrinked tubing re-inforced and the jack is replaced with Pallics jack. All in all I like it better than the original in term of sound and build quality. What I am trying to say ...I don't even want to know whether they are original or knock off but just that I have an IEM that I enjoy very much. 

i have also purchased many different brands such ad Awei ,Kanen,XKDUN and JBM because they represent value for money and currently it meet my requirement in my pursuit of good sound. Maybe in time when I have the expertise of so called Golden Ear or my preference for sound have evolved to a point where my current collection don't meet my requirement and most of all where my budget/wallet allowed me to ...i would go for stuff like on some thread where fellow head-fier spent thousand on IEM or headphone which i can only dream of.

Thanks a lot for bhazard for starting this thread.


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> If I just search KZ-A1 in aliexpress it gives me this: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1450363254.html


 
 Search "kz earphone"
  
 Here's one:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ear-earphones-ultra-high-bass-earplugs-kz-new-arrival-a1/1321338465.html


----------



## bhazard

The VSONIC VSD1LE is making me consider selling off my Hifiman RE-400. They don't sound much different, and both can EQ subbass very well. I may even prefer them to my Monster Gratitudes.
  
 Too many headphones/earphones in my collection. I need to have a big sell off soon.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

wokei said:


> Imho ...many iem or headphone share or look very similar in housing whether they are branded or not . Every person is entitled to their opinion whether they want to go for this brand or that brand and only buy from authorized retailer or distributor. So if one is weary or doubtful if their purchases is a knock off ...the best way is to buy direct from a reputable shop.
> 
> I think for this thread ...it is for people who want to explore other similar products without the big price tag for branded stuff . I would not go as far as saying there are knock off as long as they don't package in the iem/headphone in the original retail box or have the name of the particular brand in printed in the products.
> 
> ...


 
  
 After thinking about this a lot, I think that what defines a knock off is the makers' intention in creating it - was he going for making the same looking product disregarding the products purpose, which is to sound good only to make money or creating something new and improved based on a platform that already exists (i.e. mr. speakers). But in my opinion using the same model names and numbers as the original product is wrong cause it sends a negative message.
  
 Wokei, I come from a place very similar to yours - Sennheiser, AKG, Audio Technica and Beats are the only brands that people familiar with and they cost a fortune. Lately some businesses started to import some Takstar and Superlux but they sell them at 2 or 3 times the price online. People here are very old fashioned and don't trust the Chinese brands because of the bad QC they had in the 90's.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> These Knowledge Zenith guys really know how to make an IEM. Just got in the KZ-A1, and it also sounds pretty awesome, especially for $15. If anyone knows which in ear it is modeled off of, I'd love to know. Seems like a Sennheiser type. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ear-earphones-ultra-high-bass-earplugs-kz-new-arrival-a1/1321338465.html
> 
> The bass... my god the bass is so deep and clear. These crap all over anything in the $15 price range. This may even be their own design.


 
  
 What color did you get?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> What color did you get?


 
 The Tungsten gray. Looks great. The lighter silver color looks very nice too. It is very "iPhone aluminum" like with its aluminum alloy. It should be stronger and less prone to scratches being an alloy as well.


----------



## Wokei

hal rockwell said:


> After thinking about this a lot, I think that what defines a knock off is the makers' intention in creating it - was he going for making the same looking product disregarding the products purpose, which is to sound good only to make money or creating something new and improved based on a platform that already exists (i.e. mr. speakers). But in my opinion using the same model names and numbers as the original product is wrong cause it sends a negative message.
> 
> Wokei, I come from a place very similar to yours - Sennheiser, AKG, Audio Technica and Beats are the only brands that people familiar with and they cost a fortune. Lately some businesses started to import some Takstar and Superlux but they sell them at 2 or 3 times the price online. People here are very old fashioned and don't trust the Chinese brands because of the bad QC they had in the 90's.




The intention of the makers ...ah ...is something we cant control cuz there will always be people trying to make cheap knock off and trying to pass off as original. That is why buying online require research and patience trying to hold back when it is too good to be true. Also there are people who buy knock off and that is why there are market for it.

With that whenever I buy some China or Asian brand with affordable pricing...I always set my expectation low and not to expect too much especially as you and me are from countries that don't have the luxury of some counties with Amazon or where the retailer are based in US. For example always wanted to try out Monoprice 8320 which cost USD 8 but with shipping cost double the purchase price ...never did pull the trigger until I got it via my sister's friend who resides in NYC who came back for holiday. Tried to buy it locally also cost more than buying via online plus shipping cost.

Currently very happy with my collection consisting mainly of China / Asian brand ...I don't support support knock off product but those who create or improved based on platform that already exist ...yes why not because it is a better product at the end of it.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> The Tungsten gray. Looks great. The lighter silver color looks very nice too. It is very "iPhone aluminum" like with its aluminum alloy. It should be stronger and less prone to scratches being an alloy as well.




What type of cable ? What do you think of the build quality ? We know from you the bass is good but about the mid and high ...some impression and pic would be nice .

Thanks.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

wokei said:


> The intention of the makers ...ah ...is something we cant control cuz there will always be people trying to make cheap knock off and trying to pass off as original. That is why buying online require research and patience trying to hold back when it is too good to be true. Also there are people who buy knock off and that is why there are market for it.
> 
> With that whenever I buy some China or Asian brand with affordable pricing...I always set my expectation low and not to expect too much especially as you and me are from countries that don't have the luxury of some counties with Amazon or where the retailer are based in US. For example always wanted to try out Monoprice 8320 which cost USD 8 but with shipping cost double the purchase price ...never did pull the trigger until I got it via my sister's friend who resides in NYC who came back for holiday. Tried to buy it locally also cost more than buying via online plus shipping cost.
> 
> Currently very happy with my collection consisting mainly of China / Asian brand ...I don't support support knock off product but those who create or improved based on platform that already exist ...yes why not because it is a better product at the end of it.




This is why I got interested in the Chinese brands in the first place - no one bothers to make knock offs of those brands.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I just ran a search on Aliexpress on KZ and found models that look like V-Moda and Monster Turbine. Their higher end models cost up to 130$ and the entire high range looks like earphones from other companies.


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> This is why I got interested in the Chinese brands in the first place - no one bothers to make knock offs of those brands.


 
 I got interested because some of them make excellent products for a good price, and they are unknown here in the US. I'm a very savvy consumer / value seeker, so I wanted to put that to good use. All of this info helps me just as much as it helps everyone else.
  
 Why even bother with a middle man and branding, when you can just get the product direct as well? I'd rather give my money directly to the actual manufacturers of a product if they can also provide good service.


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> I just ran a search on Aliexpress on KZ and found models that look like V-Moda and Monster Turbine. Their higher end models cost up to 130$ and the entire high range looks like earphones from other companies.


 
 These are the Taobao pages. Some Aliexpress sellers inflate the pricing a lot of times. The actual prices are much cheaper.
  
http://shugong.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.0.0.W8WxBm
  
http://taoctt.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-218015938.2.xIC2vr
  
 I ordered the R35, because it uses 32 grain OFC, has a decent FR graph, and it is $9 before shipping, $14 total.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36014894005


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> I got interested because some of them make excellent products for a good price, and they are unknown here in the US. I'm a very savvy consumer / value seeker, so I wanted to put that to good use. All of this info helps me just as much as it helps everyone else.
> 
> Why even bother with a middle man and branding, when you can just get the product direct as well? I'd rather give my money directly to the actual manufacturers of a product if they can also provide good service.



How can you even be sure that KZ is the OEM for brands like Sennheiser?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> How can you even be sure that KZ is the OEM for brands like Sennheiser?


 
 I never said that? That isn't what I meant at all. I mean't why buy something like Takstars from an amazon store type middleman, when you can just buy it from Takstar themselves?
  
 Mp4nation.net just started carrying Takstar, and their prices are pretty good. this usually isn't the case.
  
 That also reminds me of the $120 Brainwavz HM5. The OEM model was found at Jaycar, and is $50. I'd much rather pay $50 for the same headphone.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> The VSONIC VSD1LE is making me consider selling off my Hifiman RE-400. They don't sound much different, and both can EQ subbass very well. I may even prefer them to my Monster Gratitudes.
> 
> Too many headphones/earphones in my collection. I need to have a big sell off soon.


 
 Damnit VSonic does it AGAIN!! When is their higher VSD series coming outttttttttttttt so long a wait..


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> I never said that? That isn't what I meant at all. I mean't why buy something like Takstars from an amazon store type middleman, when you can just buy it from Takstar themselves?
> 
> Mp4nation.net just started carrying Takstar, and their prices are pretty good. this usually isn't the case.
> 
> That also reminds me of the $120 Brainwavz HM5. The OEM model was found at Jaycar, and is $50. I'd much rather pay $50 for the same headphone.



You're right about that. I don't care for the name that is printed on the headphone as long as its SQ is the same or better.

What KZ models do you have other than the A1?


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> The VSONIC VSD1LE is making me consider selling off my Hifiman RE-400. They don't sound much different, and both can EQ subbass very well. I may even prefer them to my Monster Gratitudes.
> 
> Too many headphones/earphones in my collection. I need to have a big sell off soon.


 
 Wow, really?  Other reviewers seem to say that the Gratitudes are in a higher class compared to the VSD1LE and RE-400.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Search "kz earphone"
> 
> Here's one:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ear-earphones-ultra-high-bass-earplugs-kz-new-arrival-a1/1321338465.html




How long did your KZ A1 took to arrive ? Thinking of pulling the trigger for these....thanks


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Wow, really?  Other reviewers seem to say that the Gratitudes are in a higher class compared to the VSD1LE and RE-400.


 
 Mostly fluff. All of them are exceptional for the price, with minor variations. Each have their pros and cons.


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> How long did your KZ A1 took to arrive ? Thinking of pulling the trigger for these....thanks


 
 Around 3 weeks if you use china post, around 1-2 weeks with ePacket.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

It's funny but I think that KZ is actually a very successful brand because some sellers on Aliexpress are giving out nameless IEM's as KZ.


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> It's funny but I think that KZ is actually a very successful brand because some sellers on Aliexpress are giving out nameless IEM's as KZ.


 
 In their descriptions they say they have something around a million people having listened to them or bought, but in China that's like less than 1% of the population. Crazy to think a million sold is a small number.


----------



## bhazard

I just plugged in my Somic USB headsets into the PS4, and they work  Stereo only though, with chat mic function.


----------



## tomscy2000

Somic seems to be putting out some good quality stuff these days: http://headphone.zol.com.cn/412/4129794.html


----------



## bhazard

tomscy2000 said:


> Somic seems to be putting out some good quality stuff these days: http://headphone.zol.com.cn/412/4129794.html


 
 Mp4nation told me they will start selling Somic products in a few weeks as well. Nice to see them start getting recognition.
  
 I also listened to my Somic MH407 BA again last night, and it really is awesome. Blows away the Hisoundaudio BA-100 and A161P IMO. I was able to give it a very good bass boost with my nexus 5 and poweramp as well. Didn't have bass limitations like most single BA.


----------



## tomscy2000

bhazard said:


> I also listened to my Somic MH407 BA again last night, and it really is awesome. Blows away the Hisoundaudio BA-100 and A161P IMO. I was able to give it a very good bass boost with my nexus 5 and poweramp as well. Didn't have bass limitations like most single BA.


 
  
 The MH407 sounds different from the A161P? Interesting. The MH407 doesn't seem to be much of a different product from the OEM product that is the MEElec A161 and the Fischer SBA-03. BTW, both earphones use a Knowles ED-30262 that doesn't appear to be damped, judging from the DCR rating (the MH407 has the same DCR at 12 ohms, BTW) and the peak response. I would bank on just getting whichever is the most affordable of the three, but you seem to believe that the MH407 sounds better? BTW, the ED-30262 is a vented driver, which helps the bass response in extending better. It's possible they chose to open the bass vent with the MH407 but kept it closed with the other two models (not sure whether they had it opened or not), and/or added extra damping to smooth out the treble. It's also possible that they're using a different BA driver, but what would they use? The ED-30262 is a good driver for full-range earphone use. It's also not really all that practical. If there's already a perfectly good-performing OEM model, why would they choose to tweak it, at higher cost?
  
 On the other hand, this new MH415 microdriver IEM looks nice and ergonomic, and has MMCX removable cables.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Where can I get info on Earmax and KZ brands?


----------



## bhazard

tomscy2000 said:


> The MH407 sounds different from the A161P? Interesting. The MH407 doesn't seem to be much of a different product from the OEM product that is the MEElec A161 and the Fischer SBA-03. BTW, both earphones use a Knowles ED-30262 that doesn't appear to be damped, judging from the DCR rating (the MH407 has the same DCR at 12 ohms, BTW) and the peak response. I would bank on just getting whichever is the most affordable of the three, but you seem to believe that the MH407 sounds better? BTW, the ED-30262 is a vented driver, which helps the bass response in extending better. It's possible they chose to open the bass vent with the MH407 but kept it closed with the other two models (not sure whether they had it opened or not), and/or added extra damping to smooth out the treble. It's also possible that they're using a different BA driver, but what would they use? The ED-30262 is a good driver for full-range earphone use. It's also not really all that practical. If there's already a perfectly good-performing OEM model, why would they choose to tweak it, at higher cost?
> 
> On the other hand, this new MH415 microdriver IEM looks nice and ergonomic, and has MMCX removable cables.


 
 Yep. The A161P was a little too shrill for me, and lacked bass response. These don't have the same pronounced boosted highs and sibilance that hurt my ears. Never heard the Fischer
  
 The Fischer and 161P are both 16ohm and above 100db sensitivity. The Somic is 12ohm and 99. They probably tweaked it for bass, or may have used a different driver. Either way, I definitely prefer it over the 161p, and it is cheaper too.
  
 I'll probably order the MH415 too when available. Such is life with a headphone addiction.


----------



## tomscy2000

bhazard said:


> Yep. The A161P was a little too shrill for me, and lacked bass response. These don't have the same pronounced boosted highs and sibilance that hurt my ears. Never heard the Fischer
> 
> The Fischer and 161P are both 16ohm and above 100db sensitivity. The Somic is 12ohm and 99. They probably tweaked it for bass, or may have used a different driver. Either way, I definitely prefer it over the 161p, and it is cheaper too.
> 
> I'll probably order the MH415 too when available. Such is life with a headphone addiction.


 
  
 The problem is that both Fischer and MEElec never listed the correct specs. If you take a look at Tyll's measurements, the impedance of both at 1k is about 36 ohms and lowest point (basically DCR on single driver BAs) is around 12 ohms. Somic is merely listing the DCR correctly. It's possible that the cable is different (cables can alter impedance by as much as 20 ohms, no joke), and what Somic is using is lower resistance, so you'll believe that the MH407 is less shrill because it's not electrically underdamped by the cable. It's also possible that they added a damper screen, which would also give the effect of the highs being less peaky. Good to know that it's cheaper --- that'd be my pick then.
  
 The MH415 definitely looks good.


----------



## bhazard

Got in another $10-15 overperformer. Fokoos X5.
  
 Very much a V shaped sound signature with good clarity. Would make a great running pair for someone who likes that kind of sound. Not amazing, but worth the money.
  
 Description:
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17807835472&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 ePacket:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Fokoos-x5-mobile-phone-headphones-with-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-noodles-ear-headset-earphones-high/1090924977.html


----------



## rholupat

Found it also http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=35700828655&rn=8L78XKBZ1-BodQwYwAu9AZHVPiWA-vLdfUNO-nDN4&sid=1dd2f4d3a560ead3&abtest=0


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> Found it also http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=35700828655&rn=8L78XKBZ1-BodQwYwAu9AZHVPiWA-vLdfUNO-nDN4&sid=1dd2f4d3a560ead3&abtest=0


 
  
 This looks like a pretty cool dual driver for ~$40. Just shaped a bit like the IE80, but it seems much different.
  
 Whoa... it has dual drivers AND it is covered in polished Gorilla Glass? For $40? That is awesome. I'm getting it. Never seen a Gorilla Glass earphone before. Very cool.
  
 Nice find indeed.


----------



## rdamato

bhazard said:


> This looks like a pretty cool dual driver for ~$40. Just shaped a bit like the IE80, but it seems much different.
> 
> Whoa... it has dual drivers AND it is covered in polished Gorilla Glass? For $40? That is awesome. I'm getting it. Never seen a Gorilla Glass earphone before. Very cool.
> 
> Nice find indeed.


 
 Agreed, But how does one place an order? I don't speak the language!


----------



## bhazard

rdamato said:


> Agreed, But how does one place an order? I don't speak the language!


 
 Haha, neither do I. Thank god for Taobao agents.
  
 I use mistertao.com or ugomark.com. Copy the Url into their search engine, and it will come up.
  
 You pay them, and they buy the item from the store. It normally takes a few days. They then pack it up, take an 8-10% commission fee, and charge to ship. You can choose cheap China Post ~$5 shipping or EMS.
  
 Mistertao takes pics of the product, Ugomark can use paypal. MisterTao seems to have less fees than ugo.
  
 Unless places like aliexpress or ebay start to sell it, Taobao is probably the only place you can buy it.


----------



## Nrocket

These look nice. http://www.buychina.com/items/isk-hp-960b-k-song-recording-professional-monitoring-headsets-listening-headsets-headsets-isk960b-super-good-quality-wvonnusqnqo


----------



## rholupat

Yap





bhazard said:


> This looks like a pretty cool dual driver for ~$40. Just shaped a bit like the IE80, but it seems much different.
> 
> Whoa... it has dual drivers AND it is covered in polished Gorilla Glass? For $40? That is awesome. I'm getting it. Never seen a Gorilla Glass earphone before. Very cool.
> 
> Nice find indeed.





Very tempting



Btw this iem the cable is flat ? Because i saw in the picture the cable is flat but i am not sure


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> These look nice. http://www.buychina.com/items/isk-hp-960b-k-song-recording-professional-monitoring-headsets-listening-headsets-headsets-isk960b-super-good-quality-wvonnusqnqo


 
 I ordered the Superlux looking one. Only $20. Their IEM, SEM6, looks good too.
http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/35297553728.html


----------



## rholupat

Another undiscover ishttp://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=17758128631&rn=8L78yXrz1-GodQMl9IcahhXFu84A-EEJdUNO-nnH2&sid=1dd2f4d3a560ead3&abtest=0


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> I ordered the Superlux looking one. Only $20. Their IEM, SEM6, looks good too.
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/35297553728.html




Isk website www.isk.cc. ...take a look


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> Another undiscover ishttp://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=17758128631&rn=8L78yXrz1-GodQMl9IcahhXFu84A-EEJdUNO-nnH2&sid=1dd2f4d3a560ead3&abtest=0


 
  
 That's a Somic MH463. It's also overpriced by quite a bit.
  
 Somic MH463.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Brand-New-Somic-MH463-HIFI-Headset-Multimedia-Headphone-Professional-DJ-Monitoring/1096347119.html
  
 The Somic has a big thread here.


----------



## bhazard

Got the Moe SS-01 in today. Quick impressions:
  
 I'm sensitive to the 3-4k region, so these sound a bit bright to me. The juiced up treble and the slightly boosted midbass seems to overpower subbass. Very tip dependant as well. The included bi flanges seem to do better than the included foam and silicone tips for me.
  
 Clarity is unreal however. Surpasses RE-400 clarity, but RE-400 mids I think might be slightly better, IMO.
  
 The shell is much smaller than pics make it out to be, and a lot less ugly in person. I kinda like it.
  
 If the 4k peak dips a bit over time, I'll have a new favorite. Definitely a winner at $60.


----------



## Nrocket

Let us know what you think. I ordered 3 in ears mentioned in this thread but I think I might want a regular unknown cheap over ear headphone so impressions are appreciated.


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> Let us know what you think. I ordered 3 in ears mentioned in this thread but I think I might want a regular unknown cheap over ear headphone so impressions are appreciated.


 
 The Tascam MX2 is available in the US, is a great balanced sounding monitor headphone, and can be had for $33.


----------



## bhazard

The Moe SS-01 is awesome. Cut the 2-4khz and 100-200hz region a bit in EQ, and these sound way above $60.


----------



## Nrocket

bhazard said:


> The Tascam MX2 is available in the US, is a great balanced sounding monitor headphone, and can be had for $33.


 
Not really looking for flat. Not looking for V either. More upside down U or ^ I like coloration in the mids and a little bass boost. That is why I don't like my ATH m50s for listening. Their good for mixing though.


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> Not really looking for flat. Not looking for V either. More upside down U or ^ I like coloration in the mids and a little bass boost. That is why I don't like my ATH m50s for listening. Their good for mixing though.


 
 I don't really know of any with that signature, and I would probably hate it. Hifiman products have very good, not recessed mids, but most of them are very expensive.


----------



## bhazard

Got the Maya S6 in. I love the shape. Another V signature. Some bass bloat. Fun, but not worth more than the $20-30 they are going for. Good, but not a value king.
  
 Tries to emulate a Beats signature. which I hate. Easily driven by an iphone though, and most people would find them to be really good and attractive to wear.


----------



## bhazard

Tiinlab T114: $60
  
 Big, beefy bass. They even make mention of how their "TFAT" technology achieves big bass without sacrificing clarity, and they are right, it does. They've been producing for decades? Interesting. The brand seems somewhat popular on Taobao.
  
 Explanation:
http://www.tiinlab.com/#innovation
  
 Item:
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35014174087&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 I think the Moe is the better $60 earphone after first impressions however. After EQ the Moe has the clarity edge. The T114 has the bass edge, but I need to play with some EQ first.
  
 The T114's bass is really engaging. Plays deep and smooth like a good subwoofer.


----------



## bhazard

Jiayu JY-01: Hollow sounding. Not worth the $12
  
 Gorsun GS-A230: Less hollow, but still nothing special at $5. There are better earphones for only a few dollars more.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> Got the Maya S6 in. I love the shape. Another V signature. Some bass bloat. Fun, but not worth more than the $20-30 they are going for. Good, but not a value king.
> 
> Tries to emulate a Beats signature. which I hate. Easily driven by an iphone though, and most people would find them to be really good and attractive to wear.


 
 Which of your new acquisitions can be considered the value king so far?


----------



## bhazard

airomjosh said:


> Which of your new acquisitions can be considered the value king so far?


 
 This beast, the KZ-A1:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35833460683&on_comment=1
  
 $6, ~$11 total through a Taobao agent shipped. This one is the best tuned version, compared to the others on aliexpress which might not be.
  
 Sounds incredible. Matches a lot of iems in the $75-100 range in performance easily.
  
 I like it so much that I'm about to try a lot of the newer models they just got in.


----------



## Wokei

http://multicorechina.com/xiaomi-piston-earphones-review/

Anyone have this Xiaomi piston iem ..they sure look sexy ?


----------



## Nrocket

bhazard said:


> This beast, the KZ
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35833460683&on_comment=1
> 
> $6, ~$11 total through a Taobao agent shipped. This one is the best tuned version, compared to the others on aliexpress which might not be.
> ...




Where do you see new models?


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> http://multicorechina.com/xiaomi-piston-earphones-review/
> 
> Anyone have this Xiaomi piston iem ..they sure look sexy ?


 
 I just got that in too. Looks sexy, great packaging, sounds hollow and terrible  I thought it would sound much better, as Xiaomi is a big smartphone maker in China.
  
 If you want to try it, let me know.


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> Where do you see new models?


 
 Use chrome to translate. "all baby" usually means all items in the store. Sort by new to see the newest.
  
 Here it is sorted. The GK1 and DS are pre-orders, which I'm about to place, because they are around $10 each.
http://taoctt.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4010-218018786.4.Xorldr&search=y&orderType=newOn_desc


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Great work, ya'll!!!


----------



## bhazard

The Xiaomi earphone I got was a fake. A chinese copy of a chinese earphone. That's a first.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> The Xiaomi earphone I got was a fake. A chinese copy of a chinese earphone. That's a first.




Yes.... I saw it on eBay today where the description show pic of fake n real.. Differences with few pic of it..... Buy where did u get those fake via eBay or other site so that if decide to get them....not the same seller I hope

Well if there are fake Xiaomi Piston.... They must be quite good I supposed to warrant Chinese copy of a Chinese earphone... Quite an irony n poetic justice


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> I just got that in too. Looks sexy, great packaging, sounds hollow and terrible  I thought it would sound much better, as Xiaomi is a big smartphone maker in China.
> 
> If you want to try it, let me know.




Yes I would like to try it but me think me location might be a problem man..... Kuala Lumpur MALAYSIA


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> This beast, the KZ-A1:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35833460683&on_comment=1
> 
> $6, ~$11 total through a Taobao agent shipped. This one is the best tuned version, compared to the others on aliexpress which might not be.
> ...




Just registered me self at Aliexpress and about to pull the trigger on KZ-A1 ...did u get yours from this seller ...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ear-earphones-ultra-high-bass-earplugs-kz-new-arrival-a1/1321338465.html 

Because have bought some dud from eBay too ..so kind of weary ..seeing you have KZ-A1 ...just wanna make sure I buy from the same seller...THANKS


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> This beast, the KZ-A1:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35833460683&on_comment=1
> 
> $6, ~$11 total through a Taobao agent shipped. This one is the best tuned version, compared to the others on aliexpress which might not be.
> ...



Do you mean that the KZ-A1 has different tunings that vary from seller to seller?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> Do you mean that the KZ-A1 has different tunings that vary from seller to seller?


 
  
 KZ themselves seems to have 2 versions. A regular one, and an "ultimate tuning" version for the same price that is newer. If you use aliexpress, you probably won't be told which version you get. Using KZ's Taobao link is the only way to know for sure it seems.
  
 I got mine from aliexpress btw, and this version sounds awesome. I am buying the one directly from KZ just to be sure, because its $6.
  


wokei said:


> Just registered me self at Aliexpress and about to pull the trigger on KZ-A1 ...did u get yours from this seller ...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ear-earphones-ultra-high-bass-earplugs-kz-new-arrival-a1/1321338465.html
> 
> Because have bought some dud from eBay too ..so kind of weary ..seeing you have KZ-A1 ...just wanna make sure I buy from the same seller...THANKS


 
  
 Any of the aliexpress sellers should be ok. That's where I got mine from. I am buying the "ultimate tuning" version directly from KZ on Taobao to see if there are any differences.
  


wokei said:


> Yes.... I saw it on eBay today where the description show pic of fake n real.. Differences with few pic of it..... Buy where did u get those fake via eBay or other site so that if decide to get them....not the same seller I hope
> 
> Well if there are fake Xiaomi Piston.... They must be quite good I supposed to warrant Chinese copy of a Chinese earphone... Quite an irony n poetic justice


 
  
 Any of the sellers on aliexpress under $20 are all fake, despite saying original. I submitted a claim for a counterfeit, just like ebay.
  
 Yes, that picture is how I found out mine was a fake. Any seller under $20 is fake. I ordered a genuine one this time, and yes, if a chinese earphone is being copied in China, it must be good.
  
 The Xiaomi headphone is made of aluminum, has a brown cord, and it smells like chocolate too!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> KZ themselves seems to have 2 versions. A regular one, and an "ultimate tuning" version for the same price that is newer. If you use aliexpress, you probably won't be told which version you get. Using KZ's Taobao link is the only way to know for sure it seems.
> 
> I got mine from aliexpress btw, and this version sounds awesome. I am buying the one directly from KZ just to be sure, because its $6.
> 
> ...




Be sure to report your findings after you receive it.


----------



## Mitchell4500

Check out this thread - http://xiaomi.eu/community/threads/xiaomi-piston-earphones.22779/
  
 A guy ordered a pair of the Pistons and they didnt work. Seller claims they only work on Xiaomi phones... >_>  
  
 Edit: I still cant decide if I think that's just funny by how ridiculous a claim that is... Or makes me really angry


----------



## Nrocket

Just throwing another one out there that looks nice.
  
http://www.buychina.com/items/ecci-zombie-pr100mkii-mk2-mark-rabbit-ear-headsets-hifi-music-sf-zstpprqolh


----------



## Nrocket

Are these the Takstar 2050 clone or same in any way?
  
http://www.buychina.com/items/isk-at5000-need-for-professional-monitoring-headphones-sound-bass-headsets-headsets-dj-headsets-suit-rqwvnrsklko


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> Just throwing another one out there that looks nice.
> 
> http://www.buychina.com/items/ecci-zombie-pr100mkii-mk2-mark-rabbit-ear-headsets-hifi-music-sf-zstpprqolh


 
 Ecci is somewhat well known. You may be able to find more about them searching the forums.
  
  
 Quote:


nrocket said:


> Are these the Takstar 2050 clone or same in any way?
> 
> http://www.buychina.com/items/isk-at5000-need-for-professional-monitoring-headphones-sound-bass-headsets-headsets-dj-headsets-suit-rqwvnrsklko


 
  
 Isk headphone thread here with more info:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/598234/chinese-iks-headphone-manufacture
  
 The ISK HF 2010 is basically the Takstar 2050 in looks, but may sound different.


----------



## bhazard

Another great find came in today...
  
 Gediao GD-1
  
 $22 earphone, sounds and looks much more expensive. Has quality packaging and a nice case. Clear sound, nice bass. U shaped sig.
  
 The clarity is the biggest surprise. Much clearer than most $20 earphones.
  
 Still giving them some burn in, but I like them already.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Gediao-GD-1-Noise-Cancelling-Earphone-excellent-sound-domestic-hot-sale/400742_1459100971.html


----------



## bhazard

New release Somic Milano M3 and the Havi earphone on their way...


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> New release Somic Milano M3 and the Havi earphone on their way...


 
 Ooooo keeping an eye on the Havi B3! Can't wait for your impressions!


----------



## bhazard

Today's arrivals:
  
 Somic MH438: 40mm Supra aural open back $26
  
 Somic MH539: 40mm Supra aural closed back ~$26
  
 Both awesome. Both give my Vmoda M-80 a run for in SQ. Both have more bass.
  
 The 438 has the better soundstage, imaging, and overall feel from being open back, while the 539 has nice, strong dynamic bass, albeit slightly congested sounding after listen to the 438 before it. $25 is an awesome price for either one. Somic never disappoints me. I heart them.
  
 I really want to know what the bigger Somic MH463 open back sounds like now, but mine was lost in the mail   I'm not the biggest fan of Supra aurals.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

bhazard said:


> Another great find came in today...
> 
> Gediao GD-1
> 
> ...


 
  
 What's the build quality like on the Gediaos? They remind me of the Superluxes--which i wanted but decided not to get due to the really poor reviews for build quality. 
  
 Also, where did you get the Somic HD438 at for only $26?


----------



## bhazard

fajromangxanto said:


> What's the build quality like on the Gediaos? They remind me of the Superluxes--which i wanted but decided not to get due to the really poor reviews for build quality.
> 
> Also, where did you get the Somic HD438 at for only $26?


 
 Build quality is actually very good on the Gediao.
  
 I love Superlux headphones, but I hate their IEMs. They are either too bright (386) or too dull (381,385).
  
 MH438 $27
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Somic-MH438-headset-folding-headphone-bass-MP3-music/1163162786.html


----------



## FajroMangxanto

bhazard said:


> Build quality is actually very good on the Gediao.
> 
> I love Superlux headphones, but I hate their IEMs. They are either too bright (386) or too dull (381,385).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the link! Another seller had them priced at 2x more. Do you think I should wait for the Milano M3 or go ahead and buy the MH438? This will actually be my first ever headphone purchase, so I want to make the "right" one.
  
 Oh, and I saw that you have the Moe SS01. Do you like the Gediaos more? $22 seems like a steal if the clarity is anywhere near close to the SS01, given that that's what everyone seems to be stating as its defining characteristic. If it is, I'll probably go ahead and buy them ASAP.


----------



## bhazard

Before purchasing anything, you need to decide on the type of sound you want, and if you are OK with on ear headphones like the 438. I find over ear headphones more comfortable. The Somic mh463 is the over ear version, at ~$50.

They are open back headphones, which normally provide a better "3D" type sound and imaging. They lack bass compared to closed headphones most of the time.

Your budget and your sound preferences will determine what you buy. There's only about a few thousand to choose from... it gets overwhelming.


----------



## bhazard

The Gediao is not as detailed as the Moe, but it's not far off either.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

bhazard said:


> Before purchasing anything, you need to decide on the type of sound you want, and if you are OK with on ear headphones like the 438. I find over ear headphones more comfortable. The Somic mh463 is the over ear version, at ~$50.
> 
> They are open back headphones, which normally provide a better "3D" type sound and imaging. They lack bass compared to closed headphones most of the time.
> 
> Your budget and your sound preferences will determine what you buy. There's only about a few thousand to choose from... it gets overwhelming.


 
  
 I should preface this by saying I'm very much still a newbie. So far, the only IEMs I've used are the Monoprice 8320 (just broke), Sony Sony MDREX10LP (don't use for music), and Monster Turbines (broke a long time ago). And, I have 0 experience with headphones. 
  
 Anyway, yeah, I'm interested in the openness/3Dness of the 438. But, I'd be willing to spend the $50 on the 463 if I knew the clarity was definitely better. It sucks your order was lost. Here's an example of a song that I'm very much interested in listening to through a headphone. I wonder if an open back would be bad for it due to the amount of bass and the times when it drops low. Overall, I'm still interested more in the 438 and 463.

  
 As far as IEMs go, I just bought the VSD1 (for female vocals--feist, joan as police woman, lana del ray, minnie riperton, etc.) and the Brainwavz Delta (for soundstage and cheapness). I was considering the SS01 for its resolving capability because I didn't want to spend $100 for the re-400. But, if the Gediao is just as good or better for half the price, I'm leaning towards it. In this situation, I guess I'd say that I want the clarity but still solid bass. 
  
 Really, I'm just trying to get some stuff to build a solid base from at a low cost. 
  
 Edit: should probably point out that, fwiw, I don't only listen to female vocalists; though, they are what I've mainly been listening to here lately.


----------



## bhazard

No need for the Gediao if you already bought the VSD1. The VSD1 is the better IEM.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

I definitely got a bit ahead of myself and totally disregarded the first post of this thread. I looked over the mh463 thread and am definitely interested in it. However, after skimming through the read, I'm wondering if I'm better off just spending $25 more and getting the JVC s680. The only problem is that so far not many people have left impressions. IDK. I'm really leaning towards the s680 now. :sigh: So many options
  
 Anyway, thanks for the help so far.


----------



## onlynormalone

bhazard said:


> Today's arrivals:
> 
> Somic MH438: 40mm Supra aural open back $26
> 
> ...



How is the comfort on the 539?
Does it fold up? How would you compare the sound to the JVC S500 or Takstar 5500 (thanks for the info btw). I'm look for a compact over the ear.

Just ordered Awei ES800 and KS-A1. If I like either of them, I might buy bulk. Christmas and stuff. China is getting some love.


----------



## bhazard

onlynormalone said:


> How is the comfort on the 539?
> Does it fold up? How would you compare the sound to the JVC S500 or Takstar 5500 (thanks for the info btw). I'm look for a compact over the ear.
> 
> Just ordered Awei ES800 and KS-A1. If I like either of them, I might buy bulk. Christmas and stuff. China is getting some love.


 
 The S500 and 5500 are better, but they are also 2-4x the price. You get a lot of sound for ~$25 out of the 539. I actually think the 539 is a little more balanced than both of them. No annoying treble like the S500, but more balanced than the 5500, and does well with a bass boost.
  
 Comfort wise, I don't like on ears much as it is, so it is no better or worse than most on ears like the S500.


----------



## onlynormalone

bhazard said:


> The S500 and 5500 are better, but they are also 2-4x the price. You get a lot of sound for ~$25 out of the 539. I actually think the 539 is a little more balanced than both of them. No annoying treble like the S500, but more balanced than the 5500, and does well with a bass boost.
> 
> Comfort wise, I don't like on ears much as it is, so it is no better or worse than most on ears like the S500.


 
 Thanks. I didn't realize they were on-ear.
 I'm still undecided with with on-ear style.
 Comfort takes a hit but there are some decent priced and nice sounding cans out there that are on-ear.
  
 You have any recommendations for *over-the* ear that are considered compact from China?
 That are Bass Clarity?
  
 I'm enjoying the 5500's but they aren't as compact as I thought they would be.
 Might have something to do with the 50 mm drivers.


----------



## bhazard

Just got the Ostry KC06 in... very impressed. High quality all around, and they have exceptional clarity, I think even more-so than the Moe SS-01, but with less bass here. Vocals really shine with these. 10mm CCAW. 110db+ sensitivity.
  
 It has that titanium sound, so it can be a little "biting" at times. I tend to go for Polyimide in my compression drivers (speakers) and not titanium because of this.
  
 More impressions in a day or two. 
  
 Some chinese blog impressions: (they basically say these are balanced, with neutral bass, and comparable to the VSD1, like I think)
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6f937cbf0101gldo.html
http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2703858383?see_lz=1
  
 Found here
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.YfHM0c&id=35687621553


----------



## vic2vic

Thanks for all the amazing reviewes. Just wonderimg if you had a chance to test the Moxpad X3. It seems few people ordered them, but I have not seen any impressions yet.


----------



## bhazard

vic2vic said:


> Thanks for all the amazing reviewes. Just wonderimg if you had a chance to test the Moxpad X3. It seems few people ordered them, but I have not seen any impressions yet.


 
 They still haven't arrived yet. USPS says they'll be here sometime next week.


----------



## Nrocket

If those are anything like the headphones they look like they will be a steal. Moxpads that is.


----------



## jant71

Nice impressions so far! Look forward to hear how good the Havi B3 is. Anyone order the Somic MH415 yet?


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Nice impressions so far! Look forward to hear how good the Havi B3 is. Anyone order the Somic MH415 yet?


 
 I'm looking forward to the Havi and Moxpad myself. Lots of really good $60 and under earphones lately, with dual drivers even.
  
 Just got another dual driver in. Dtaitech SMK-01, with MIC. $37 shipped with ePacket. Probably the cheapest dual driver I've seen, Has a 10mm and 6mm driver inside.
  
 The sound is not balanced though, as midbass is boosted a little too much, and mids aren't as clear as the other dual drivers I have. Still, if I apply the same EQ cut I usually apply to my Quadbeat 2's, they sound good, but not great.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Dtaitech-Brand-Dual-Speakers-Headphone-for-Top-Line-Headphone/233264_1415457776.html


----------



## bhazard

KZ is releasing their first dual driver earbud on Dec. 6th, for $6. Guess who is buying one? 15.4mm driver + 6mm driver.
  
 I typically don't like earbuds that sit on the ear canal, but $6 is too nice to not try. ($10 or so after shipping). It even looks nicer than any $6 earbud should (electroplated metal).
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36347833620
  
 I'm also really liking the Tiinlab T114 again. It has some unrivaled bass, yet doesn't drown out mids and highs. It actually might V sig a bit. It complements the Moe and Ostry well. Where the Ostry is the treble booster/vocal monster, the Tiinlab is the bass king.
  
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35014174087&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 The Moe, Tiinlab, and Ostry perform well over the $60 they each go for. Once you start seeing more people try these, they may become a lot more popular. As for now, I'm probably one of the only people in the US with these aside from the Moe, which maybe 5 people have.


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> I'm looking forward to the Havi and Moxpad myself. Lots of really good $60 and under earphones lately, with dual drivers even.
> 
> Just got another dual driver in. Dtaitech SMK-01, with MIC. $37 shipped with ePacket. Probably the cheapest dual driver I've seen, Has a 10mm and 6mm driver inside.
> 
> ...


Do you have havi also ?would youvplease share it the impreasion


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> Do you have havi also ?would youvplease share it the impreasion


 
 Still in transit. I'm very interested in knowing myself. They are currently $40 as a new item promotion, and will go up to $60. Dual driver, gorilla glass, and it looks sexy.


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> Still in transit. I'm very interested in knowing myself. They are currently $40 as a new item promotion, and will go up to $60. Dual driver, gorilla glass, and it looks sexy.


It really really makes me mad...damn. i hope it has warm soundsig. Btw do you buy it from the manufacturer directly at taobao ?


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> It really really makes me mad...damn. i hope it has warm soundsig. Btw do you buy it from the manufacturer directly at taobao ?


 
 Yes, this is the link to HAVI on taobao. The manufacturer is the only seller currently.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.w9YMPf&id=35700828655
  
 Use mistertao.com or a similar Taobao agent to order it in your own language. 239 Yuan = $40, + packing and commission = ~$47 or so. After the promotion period, the price jumps to $65.
  
 There are two versions of tunings too, "professional", and "enhanced". I ordered professional because I like balanced sound. The description of the enhanced version sounds like it would have a midbass and treble boost.


----------



## rholupat

How do you know that it has 2 versions ? From the seller? Btw till when then the promotion period ?


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> How do you know that it has 2 versions ? From the seller? Btw till when then the promotion period ?


 
 Google chrome can translate the webpage for you automatically. No idea when the promo ends.
  
 Here is what is says translated:
  
Buyers Please Note: B3 of the enhanced version and the Professional version .Strengthening and Professional undifferentiated appearance, but according to the music lovers and headphones enthusiasts needs of different tuning.
Enhanced version : easy to push, the sound field broad, sound more comfortable, more relaxed bass, vocals closer, there are bass sound, the overall style for most music lovers. Sellers Recommended: Enhanced Edition!

Professional Edition : To burn, might sound air will feel a strong sense of sound, the sound will be very supple after burn, poison tenor vocals, MF and HF solution clarity force stronger than the enhanced version, the overall sound more balanced, more sound density , voice control is better. For front thrust larger and sound understanding and sound quality headphones require a higher senior players.

Professional edition sounds more focused to audiophiles and Head-Fi nuts like us. Enhanced edition sounds like it is tuned for the Beats Audio lovers.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is Havi a diy brand?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> Is Havi a diy brand?


 
 Nope, looks like they are a legit new LLC, registered in New Jersey, USA. That address is real.
  
http://www.havi.hk/about.asp?id0=1


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> Google chrome can translate the webpage for you automatically. No idea when the promo ends.
> 
> Here is what is says translated:
> 
> ...




How did you communicate with the seller to choose the model?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> How did you communicate with the seller to choose the model?


 
 I put a request in with my taobao agent to purchase the professional version. It is on them to hopefully do it for me, as there is no other choice.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> I put a request in with my taobao agent to purchase the professional version. It is on them to hopefully do it for me, as there is no other choice.




Is there a way to tell the two models apart?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> Is there a way to tell the two models apart?


 
 No idea.
  
 I finally got the Moxpad X3 in after a long shipping delay. First impressions... these are much better than I expected.
  
 They look awesome, fit great, have nice extended bass, yet the whole sound seems very balanced and pretty clear. I'll have to A/B these with my KEF M200 to spot differences later.


----------



## tomscy2000

What a peculiar brand. I see 'Havi' and I think of the little tiny town in Hawaii that helps hold the Ironman World Championship every year (even though it's spelled "Hawi", it's pronounced "Havi").
  
 Also, B3, B6, and B9 make me think of Niacin, Pyridoxine, and Folic Acid... but maybe that's just me.


----------



## djvkool

I am so tempted in buying the Havi B3, as well as any hybrid IEM from China, just a little concerned because I never bought from Taobao before, and also, I got conned once by someone from China...


----------



## jant71

I was looking up the HAVI a week or two ago and found that they are also here in the U.S.
  
 HAVI Audio Technology Co., Ltd. PO Box 896 Mullica Hill, NJ 08062-0896
  
 Not very far from me in NY.


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> No idea.
> 
> I finally got the Moxpad X3 in after a long shipping delay. First impressions... these are much better than I expected.
> 
> They look awesome, fit great, have nice extended bass, yet the whole sound seems very balanced and pretty clear. I'll have to A/B these with my KEF M200 to spot differences later.


heheh could you share the picture ?


----------



## TooLazy

The Moxpad X3 looks very interesting - where did you buy them from and how long was that shipping delay?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> No idea.
> 
> I finally got the Moxpad X3 in after a long shipping delay. First impressions... these are much better than I expected.
> 
> They look awesome, fit great, have nice extended bass, yet the whole sound seems very balanced and pretty clear. I'll have to A/B these with my KEF M200 to spot differences later.


 
  
 I've noticed that the Moxpad X3 has swapable cables. Is there a cable without a mic and a remote for cellphones?


----------



## TwinQY

toolazy said:


> The Moxpad X3 looks very interesting - where did you buy them from and how long was that shipping delay?


 
 I'm not him but grab them from Aliexpress. I have mine hopefully coming by Friday (customs better not delay it till the weekend...).
  
 It's been more than a month for me but there was some unforeseen delays from the beginning due to luck so I'd imagine others wouldn't have it as bad.


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> I'm not him but grab them from Aliexpress. I have mine hopefully coming by Friday (customs better not delay it till the weekend...).
> 
> It's been more than a month for me but there was some unforeseen delays from the beginning due to luck so I'd imagine others wouldn't have it as bad.


 
  
 We all mostly bought them at the same time, so they should be arriving soon.
  


hal rockwell said:


> I've noticed that the Moxpad X3 has swapable cables. Is there a cable without a mic and a remote for cellphones?


 
  
 Just the cable it came with.
  
 I got a pair of the new Rosewill $59 premium in ears, and they sound like they need significant burn in, otherwise they don't come close to the Moxpad. They are really quite something for the price.
  
 It is tough to get a seal at first with the Moxpad, but once you do, the bass really comes out. They really do sound like "stage monitors"


----------



## warth0g

Good thread! I'm a real fan of Chinese audio equipment, bang for your buck it's pretty amazing if you know where to look. I have HiFiMan HE500s and have just bought a new iBasso DX50 DAP. I haven't seen any mentions of DA&T here though. They're a Taiwanese brand. I stumbled across their stuff in a specialist shop in Shanghai, when I randomly bought the DA&T U2 DAC / Headphone Amp.
  
 It was pretty cheap (maybe $280 or thereabouts), has great sound for the price and looks amazing. It has this thick glass front bolted on  which is beautiful and a brushed aluminium casing. Their trademark is the big red volume knob. It's also very solid and heavy. Very well made indeed. I give it a little polish every day with a cloth - which makes me very sad, I know...
  
 http://www.da-t.com/index.html
  

  
 It actually looks better in real-life. And you see the three trees logo above the volume control? That lights up.. it's blue on standby and red when active. Oh, and the on button is a touch sensitive part of the glass panel. 
  
 I will stop gushing now...


----------



## peter123

warth0g said:


> Good thread! I'm a real fan of Chinese audio equipment, bang for your buck it's pretty amazing if you know where to look. I have HiFiMan HE500s and have just bought a new iBasso DX50 DAP. I haven't seen any mentions of DA&T here though. They're a Taiwanese brand. I stumbled across their stuff in a specialist shop in Shanghai, when I randomly bought the DA&T U2 DAC / Headphone Amp.
> 
> It was pretty cheap (maybe $280 or thereabouts), has great sound for the price and looks amazing. It has this thick glass front bolted on  which is beautiful and a brushed aluminium casing. Their trademark is the big red volume knob. It's also very solid and heavy. Very well made indeed. I give it a little polish every day with a cloth - which makes me very sad, I know...
> 
> ...




That's really a great looking DAC/amp!


----------



## warth0g

It is, isn't it? Glad it's not just me that thinks so.. just a great piece of kit. Sounds great too - for the price...


----------



## apmca

helpful post


----------



## bhazard

Keep gushing, that's what we want to hear. I've never seen that before and it looks awesome. The more info, the better for everyone.

I'll add it to the OP when I get some time later.


----------



## tomscy2000

warth0g said:


> Good thread! I'm a real fan of Chinese audio equipment, bang for your buck it's pretty amazing if you know where to look. I have HiFiMan HE500s and have just bought a new iBasso DX50 DAP. I haven't seen any mentions of DA&T here though. They're a Taiwanese brand. I stumbled across their stuff in a specialist shop in Shanghai, when I randomly bought the DA&T U2 DAC / Headphone Amp.
> 
> It was pretty cheap (maybe $280 or thereabouts), has great sound for the price and looks amazing. It has this thick glass front bolted on  which is beautiful and a brushed aluminium casing. Their trademark is the big red volume knob. It's also very solid and heavy. Very well made indeed. I give it a little polish every day with a cloth - which makes me very sad, I know...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had the U2 a _longggggggg_ time ago --- my very first DAC... there's a new version now, the U-2S, which uses asynchronous USB; the previous version used adaptive isochronous USB.
  
 Anyway, it's not bad for full-sized cans, but IEMs are a no-no --- too much basal hiss, too high default gain (the two ports are low damping and high damping factor, not gain factor, though the high-damping factor output has higher gain).
  
 I agree though, it's a beautiful unit, and it's one of the reasons why I got it. As a DAC only, it's decent, but not world-class. It's probably better now with asynchronous USB (and supports DSD?).
  
 BTW, 6Moons had a review on it (though I think it's just _blah_ as a review, few speaker guys know how to properly review a headamp): http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/trueharmonix3/1.html


----------



## rholupat

Phrodi m201....insane iem.
Very very good.
Replace the stock tips with comply or tf10 tips and you will get heavenly sound. Stock tips lacks in high frequency, when you replace with comply it has accurate in most all sectors. You wont believe when it cost usd18. Very very recommended


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> Phrodi m201....insane iem.
> Very very good.
> Replace the stock tips with comply or tf10 tips and you will get heavenly sound. Stock tips lacks in high frequency, when you replace with comply it has accurate in most all sectors. You wont believe when it cost usd18. Very very recommended


 
 I can do $18.
  
 Unless something really catches my eye, I'll be concentrating on testing (and trying to sell), what I've gotten so far instead of ordering more. I still probably have enough orders placed that I'll have a new IEM every day for the next month. lol


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> I can do $18.
> 
> Unless something really catches my eye, I'll be concentrating on testing (and trying to sell), what I've gotten so far instead of ordering more. I still probably have enough orders placed that I'll have a new IEM every day for the next month. lol



Lol
You may try sidy....it looks great. My awei has came will share soon.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

Thinking about buying the Tiinlab t114, Moxpad X3, and Havi B3 (was looking at the reg. knockoff IE80 anyway) this week. 
  
 Couple questions though: 1. Bhazard (orTwinQY), have you listened to the X3 more since you gave your impression in the discovery thread? 2. Am I correct in assuming that the t114 has good sub-bass? It seems to be what's somewhat missing from the VSD1S; though, I'm not too sure how much of it I should be expecting out of an IEM anyway. .


----------



## bhazard

fajromangxanto said:


> Thinking about buying the Tiinlab t114, Moxpad X3, and Havi B3 (was looking at the reg. knockoff IE80 anyway) this week.
> 
> Couple questions though: 1. Bhazard (orTwinQY), have you listened to the X3 more since you gave your impression in the discovery thread? 2. Am I correct in assuming that the t114 has good sub-bass? It seems to be what's somewhat missing from the VSD1S; though, I'm not too sure how much of it I should be expecting out of an IEM anyway. .


 
 I need to give the X3 some burn to see if it changes, as I've only had an hour with them. I was extremely impressed out of the box. Comes stock with triple flanges. Once you push it in and get the seal, the overall sound is crazy good, and not just for the price. The fact I had to A/B them with my KEF says a lot.
  
 The tiinlab has the biggest bass for sure. Great for those who lean towards the beats signature, but clearer.
  
 The Havi is on its way. Interested, because if it is that good, the current price of $40 would be a steal for a good dual driver.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I can do $18.


 
  
 Me to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Placed order for these and the KZ a1 today. Now if only those Moxpad would arrive......


----------



## FajroMangxanto

bhazard said:


> I need to give the X3 some burn to see if it changes, as I've only had an hour with them. I was extremely impressed out of the box. Comes stock with triple flanges. Once you push it in and get the seal, the overall sound is crazy good, and not just for the price. The fact I had to A/B them with my KEF says a lot.
> 
> The tiinlab has the biggest bass for sure. Great for those who lean towards the beats signature, but clearer.
> 
> The Havi is on its way. Interested, because if it is that good, the current price of $40 would be a steal for a good dual driver.


 
  
 Yeah, I'm trying to get everything in the next couple of days before the sales end. 
  
 Anyway, I'm pretty much sold on the tiinlab, so it's definitely going in the shopping cart. And, the modifications for the Havi sound too cool to pass up the deal. So, hopefully, they're worth it.  
  
 As far as the x3 goes, I'm putting it in the cart, but will wait for your follow up before I checkout. Who did you buy from? The only $23 ones I see are from a seller with pretty much no ratings.


----------



## bhazard

fajromangxanto said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to get everything in the next couple of days before the sales end.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty much sold on the tiinlab, so it's definitely going in the shopping cart. And, the modifications for the Havi sound too cool to pass up the deal. So, hopefully, they're worth it.
> 
> As far as the x3 goes, I'm putting it in the cart, but will wait for your follow up before I checkout. Who did you buy from? The only $23 ones I see are from a seller with pretty much no ratings.


 
 Use this link through a taobao agent. $16 before shipping and commission. 2900+ buyers and feedback
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.NWdHYF&id=18265905933&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 Anytime I see an earphone on top of a really nice DAC/DAP, I get the feeling they know what they are doing.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

bhazard said:


> Use this link through a taobao agent. $16 before shipping and commission. 2900+ buyers and feedback
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.NWdHYF&id=18265905933&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
> 
> Anytime I see an earphone on top of a really nice DAC/DAP, I get the feeling they know what they are doing.


 
  
 Awesome. Thanks! Just need to create a mistertao account now.


----------



## bhazard

Somic MH406 just released.


----------



## Nrocket

I got the Cogoo T02 and the Maya e12 Couple of days ago. 
Cogoo has a dark sound sig, good bass , neutral mids, highs are really rolled off and slightly recessed, not a lot of clarity but decent for the price.
Maya has forward mids, decent bass ,good clarity in highs, bit bright though, and instrument seperation is weird. I like these though.


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> I got the Cogoo T02 and the Maya e12 Couple of days ago.
> Cogoo has a dark sound sig, good bass , neutral mids, highs are really rolled off and slightly recessed, not a lot of clarity but decent for the price.
> Maya has forward mids, decent bass ,good clarity in highs, bit bright though, and instrument seperation is weird. I like these though.


 
 The T02 is nice for $8, but yeah its not going to win any clarity awards.
 The e12 I can't get into, as I'm more of a basshead, although it is clearer than most $10-20 in ears.
  
 The moxpad became my new bang for the buck for the time being. It just seems to do a lot right for a low price. It is clearer than the KZ-A1, and can get about 80% as bassy. Takes a bit to get a good seal though.


----------



## jekostas

bhazard said:


> The moxpad became my new bang for the buck for the time being. It just seems to do a lot right for a low price. It is clearer than the KZ-A1, and can get about 80% as bassy. Takes a bit to get a good seal though.


 
  
 Also, great accessory set and fantastic cable.


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> The T02 is nice for $8, but yeah its not going to win any clarity awards.
> The e12 I can't get into, as I'm more of a basshead, although it is clearer than most $10-20 in ears.
> 
> The moxpad became my new bang for the buck for the time being. It just seems to do a lot right for a low price. It is clearer than the KZ-A1, and can get about 80% as bassy. Takes a bit to get a good seal though.


 
 Could you maybe compare the Moxpad to the Quadbeat 2?


----------



## Nrocket

Weird my KZ-A1 have not come yet and it has been a while.


----------



## bhazard

toolazy said:


> Could you maybe compare the Moxpad to the Quadbeat 2?


 
 The Moxpad is better. The midbass 100-200hz hump in the QB2 is too prominent for me without correction.


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> The Moxpad is better. The midbass 100-200hz hump in the QB2 is too prominent for me without correction.


 

 Thanks, I'll probably order one then. The midbass is the only thing I dislike about my Quadbeat 2 and I'm not a big fan of EQing. How about comfort and build quality?


----------



## Vain III

Subbed


----------



## bhazard

toolazy said:


> Thanks, I'll probably order one then. The midbass is the only thing I dislike about my Quadbeat 2 and I'm not a big fan of EQing. How about comfort and build quality?


 
 Fits my ears great, although you really gotta shove them in to get a good bass seal. Build quality, so far so good. I love the clear shell.


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> Fits my ears great, although you really gotta shove them in to get a good bass seal. Build quality, so far so good. I love the clear shell.



Sounds great! One last thing - how would you describe the overall sound? How is the soundstage and separation?

Also, if I ordered them right now, they wouldn't most likely get here sooner than mid-January, right?


----------



## bhazard

toolazy said:


> Sounds great! One last thing - how would you describe the overall sound? How is the soundstage and separation?
> 
> Also, if I ordered them right now, they wouldn't most likely get here sooner than mid-January, right?


 
  
 Balanced. Mid forward. Clear, airy, with very good imaging. Lacks some refinement of $100+ iems, but the fact it comes close for $20 is exceptional.
  
 7-14 days with ePacket shipping normally
 14-28 days with normal China Post shipping.


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> Balanced. Mid forward. Clear, airy, with very good imaging. Lacks some refinement of $100+ iems, but the fact it comes close for $20 is exceptional.
> 
> 7-14 days with ePacket shipping normally
> 14-28 days with normal China Post shipping.



I think I'll like it quite a bit, then. Finally, what Taobao agent has ePacket available? Thanks again for the help. :x


----------



## jekostas

Nice to see the Moxpads get some traction.  They really are nice headphones.  I'm just a little annoyed that I didn't get a clear version when I bought them even though that's what I requested.


----------



## onlynormalone

bhazard said:


> The moxpad became my new bang for the buck for the time being. It just seems to do a lot right for a low price. It is clearer than the KZ-A1, and can get about 80% as bassy. Takes a bit to get a good seal though.


 Sounds a bit like the ME Electric S9. I had to work on the seal also. Then they get bassy. 

Are the X3 water resistant of any kind btw?


----------



## TwinQY

Right, might as well leave my stuff here as well.
  
Quote: 





> They're in my ears and all I can say right now is that I sort of understand the M200 comparisons. The bass is similarly tactile. I'll go over to try and compare the two tomorrow if possible. From memory though the treble pops out more and there's less of an upper-bass-to-lower-mids haze that I got with the KEFs that I mentioned somewhere before in the thread. Not to say that they're more clear overall - again I'd have to A/B them. Though I'd really take the ergonomics of the Moxpad over the M200s any day.
> 
> Another comparison to be made is with the Steelseries Flux - balance seems to be the new black what with all of these new sets. Although the Moxpads decay a tad bit faster in the midbass.
> 
> ...


----------



## jekostas

onlynormalone said:


> Sounds a bit like the ME Electric S9. I had to work on the seal also. Then they get bassy.
> 
> Are the X3 water resistant of any kind btw?


 
  
 Uh.... they've got a good sized port on the front, so no.  Not a good idea.  The cable connection also doesn't have much protection.


----------



## onlynormalone

jekostas said:


> Uh.... they've got a good sized port on the front, so no.  Not a good idea.  The cable connection also doesn't have much protection.


 
 Figured as much. 
 They are selling them as sports phones on a Taobao site though.
 Was curious.
  
 My KZ-A1 and ES800m have come in but I can't try them until Tuesday.
 Might check the X3 out.


----------



## jekostas

onlynormalone said:


> Figured as much.
> They are selling them as sports phones on a Taobao site though.
> Was curious.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I mean, they could be workout headphones in the same vein the MeElec M6s are workout headphones - very secure fitting.  I'm guessing you could cover the cable connection with some electrical tape or silicon fusing tape and they'd be fine.


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> Right, might as well leave my stuff here as well.


 
  
 Nice. Good to see more impressions, and it helps knowing my ears aren't totally shot.. yet.
  
 Got that Blue R35 KZ in today. Another $6 in ear that kills for the price. It basically seems to emulate the old CX-300B II in sound and shape... deep diving bass, neutral mids, slight Sennheiser treble peak, sensitive, slightly more sibilant than desired... $60 type sound, for $6.  Not bad at all, but missing the clarity of higher end sets.
  
 I don't remember the sound of the 300, so I'm taking a guess on it. Funny thing is, these sound better and cost less than the CX-300 fakes that used to flood ebay.


----------



## onlynormalone

jekostas said:


> I mean, they could be workout headphones in the same vein the MeElec M6s are workout headphones - very secure fitting.  I'm guessing you could cover the cable connection with some electrical tape or silicon fusing tape and they'd be fine.


 
 Sorry I meant MEE S6.
 I was just curious if the X3 were sweat proof as they reminded me of the S6.
  
 But I don't think the X3 would make it even if I taped them up.
 I sweat like crazy when jogging and the S6 (which is "5" star moisture resistant) are starting to deteriorate.
 Give MEE credit though as the S6 has lasted longer than a lot of other earphones.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Balanced. Mid forward. Clear, airy, with very good imaging. Lacks some refinement of $100+ iems, but the fact it comes close for $20 is exceptional.
> 
> 7-14 days with ePacket shipping normally
> 14-28 days with normal China Post shipping.




Woo... hooo pulled the trigger on KZ A1 silver colour and Moxpad X3 white colour .

Yup ...me Christmas presents for me self ....now the waiting game.


----------



## Wokei

wokei said:


> Woo... hooo pulled the trigger on KZ A1 silver colour and Moxpad X3 white colour .
> 
> Yup ...me Christmas presents for me self ....now the waiting game.




Damm this head-fi.org ....just realized that me 1st priority should have been getting a decent smartphone rather than more earphones ...If I might add ....too many just for a pair ot ears each day for 24 hours. Been getting a lot of flaks for carrying a 4 years old phone from my nieces for having "stupid" phone instead of a smartphone.

New year resolution ..stop buying earphone and get a decent smartphone.


----------



## TooLazy

Once again - does anyone know where I can find the Moxpad with Epacket delivery?
 EDIT: Or rather, is that even available to Europe?


----------



## huja

This thread is a godsend.  I've been in Shenzhen for a year now and now have a mission to track down some of these products in local shops.  Just picked up a set of VSonic VSD1 this week.


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> Damm this head-fi.org ....just realized that me 1st priority should have been getting a decent smartphone rather than more earphones ...If I might add ....too many just for a pair ot ears each day for 24 hours. Been getting a lot of flaks for carrying a 4 years old phone from my nieces for having "stupid" phone instead of a smartphone.
> 
> New year resolution ..stop buying earphone and get a decent smartphone.


 
  
 There are VERY good smartphones for cheap now. The Moto G is exceptional for $199. The Samsung Galaxy Light has LTE for $150. Nokia 520/521 $50-80. Nexus 5 $350, Moto X $350 on Monday. There are plenty of chinese phone makers with good phones under $300 as well, but they don't have the bands for US cellular compatibility a lot of times.
  
  


toolazy said:


> Once again - does anyone know where I can find the Moxpad with Epacket delivery?
> EDIT: Or rather, is that even available to Europe?


 
  
 None that I know of. Aliexpress would be the best bet. Choose different shipping option on the item screen and see if ePacket is available from some sellers if not by default.
  


huja said:


> This thread is a godsend.  I've been in Shenzhen for a year now and now have a mission to track down some of these products in local shops.  Just picked up a set of VSonic VSD1 this week.


 
  
 If you find anything else that catches your eye that we don't know of, let us know! Nothing beats info straight from the source of it all.


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> None that I know of. Aliexpress would be the best bet. Choose different shipping option on the item screen and see if ePacket is available from some sellers if not by default.


 
 I checked Aliexpress, but no seller has it. Too bad, but I might give it a shot with air mail. Any difference between China Post and Hong Kong Post?


----------



## huja

toolazy said:


> I checked Aliexpress, but no seller has it. Too bad, but I might give it a shot with air mail. Any difference between China Post and Hong Kong Post?


 

 Hong Kong Post is the way to go.  In fact, lots of Shenzhen and Guangzhou-based Taobao venders ship their items across the border to Hong Kong to use Hong Kong Post for international shipments.


----------



## airomjosh

huja said:


> Hong Kong Post is the way to go.  In fact, lots of Shenzhen and Guangzhou-based Taobao venders ship their items across the border to Hong Kong to use Hong Kong Post for international shipments.


 
 +1
  
 There would be a big sale in taobao this coming 12.12. Actually this is their version of BF sale. They have 2 big sales every year, the first is 11.11 and the second is the upcoming 12.12.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Nice. Good to see more impressions, and it helps knowing my ears aren't totally shot.. yet.
> 
> Got that Blue R35 KZ in today. Another $6 in ear that kills for the price. It basically seems to emulate the old CX-300B II in sound and shape... deep diving bass, neutral mids, slight Sennheiser treble peak, sensitive, slightly more sibilant than desired... $60 type sound, for $6.  Not bad at all, but missing the clarity of higher end sets.
> 
> I don't remember the sound of the 300, so I'm taking a guess on it. Funny thing is, these sound better and cost less than the CX-300 fakes that used to flood ebay.




Do you have the link to blue R35 KZ ...cant seem to find it ... Thanks a lot


----------



## FajroMangxanto

:sigh: This taobao agent stuff has been somewhat of a hassle for me. Word to the wise: get a paypal debit card and avoid any future hassles. Anyway, hopefully, I'll be buying moxpad, tiinlab, and havi on monday or tuesday.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

fajromangxanto said:


> :sigh: This taobao agent stuff has been somewhat of a hassle for me. Word to the wise: get a paypal debit card and avoid any future hassles. Anyway, hopefully, I'll be buying moxpad, tiinlab, and havi on monday or tuesday.


 
 And, almost immediately, I take this back. :sigh: Anyway, I will still be making the purchases this upcoming week. And, thanks for all the help, bhazard!


----------



## bhazard

fajromangxanto said:


> :sigh: This taobao agent stuff has been somewhat of a hassle for me. Word to the wise: get a paypal debit card and avoid any future hassles. Anyway, hopefully, I'll be buying moxpad, tiinlab, and havi on monday or tuesday.


 
  
 If you want to use Paypal, you can use ugomark.com. Same type of service. I've preferred Mistertao lately because the rates seem to be cheaper for me, and they take pics before shipping. Ugomark usually responds better too.
  


wokei said:


> Do you have the link to blue R35 KZ ...cant seem to find it ... Thanks a lot


 
  
 R35 Pro
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-78114760.52.x5Jja9&id=36014894005
  
  
 A new model RX was just released by them too.. translation says the wire is "wheat version", but I don't think it is actually made of wheat


----------



## bhazard

Got the Somic ST-80 in. These took over a month, probably were held up by China Post. Can be had for $21.
  
 Great with bass, but too veiled with mids and highs. I thought they were really great at first, but once I A/B'ed with my HE-500, the veil was very noticeable. Definitely a DJ headphone, and labeled as such. I actually enjoy the bass on these more than my HE-500.
  
 Definitely better than most $20 headphones you'll find, but not a giant killer. These remind me of the Takstar HD5500 in signature and bass. The HD5500 sounds a bit better, but it is also over twice the price.


----------



## Wokei

Made my purchase of KZ A1 and Moxpad X3 yesterday .

Latest update .... KZ seller has emailed with status shipped and provided a tracking number for it. Very impressed.

No news yet on Moxpad X3 shipping status.


----------



## huja

Trends Audio is out of Hong Kong.


----------



## jant71

Did anyone mention Dankeshuo...http://www.psnstone.com/
 The DX200 looks good.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

bhazard said:


> If you want to use Paypal, you can use ugomark.com. Same type of service. I've preferred Mistertao lately because the rates seem to be cheaper for me, and they take pics before shipping. Ugomark usually responds better too.


 
  
 Thanks again. I decided to go ahead and use Ugomark.


----------



## Grayson73

Bhazard,
  
 What do you consider to be the best headphone and IEM for under $100?
  
 Grayson


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Bhazard,
> 
> What do you consider to be the best headphone and IEM for under $100?
> 
> Grayson


 
 Way too many to list. You can only go by impressions from people and the type of sound signature you like. I change favorites on a weekly basis it seems. I also have unique tastes. For instance, everyone raves about the Wooduo 2 and how great it is for bass, which would be great for a basshead like me, but I think the bass is sloppy and the whole sound sig is a mess.
  
 KZ has been consistently awesome in the value department for me. The Moxpad does a lot well. The Moe, Ostry, and Tiinlab T114 are awesome in their own ways.
  
 I haven't found an uber headphone or IEM, and I don't think it exists. Even my HE-500 doesn't satisfy 100% of the time. There is always some headphone or IEM that sounds better with certain music, a certain tube, a certain amp, a certain source... it's actually tiring to try to compare it all. That's why I'm cutting back a bit and just enjoying what I have. None of them have even hit a 100 hr "burn-in" mark, so the sound may even change.


----------



## rholupat

Just arrived.
I love TE800i it is balance. Others is good in bass, for me the bass decay is too long. The earbud is also good. All of them has good build quality


----------



## jekostas

I hated the ES600 with a passion.  The driver flex drove me nuts.  I clipped off the earpieces and kept the wiring and the accessory pack.


----------



## huja

Topping and HLLY are Chinese manufacturers of T-amps and DACs.


----------



## bhazard

Just put the Moe on with a brand new Telefunken tube.... my first $100+ tube, and it sounds SWEEEEEEEET. The harshness up high isn't there with this Aune T1 + Telefunken combo.


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> Just put the Moe on with a brand new Telefunken tube.... my first $100+ tube, and it sounds SWEEEEEEEET. The harshness up high isn't there with this Aune T1 + Telefunken combo.



What kind of telefunken ?


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> What kind of telefunken ?


 
 The one Upscale Audio sells. I had to try one, as I've been using $20 tubes mostly.
  
 Honestly, I think a lot of tube impressions are overblown. While it sounds good, in no way is a $120 tube as big of a game changer as putting that money toward a different in ear, amp, or DAC. My Aune T1 cost almost that much. Unless you really sit there and try to pick it apart, my $40 Genalex and $23 EH 6922 gold pin sound mostly the same as this. When you switch between an M200 and the Moe, now THAT changes the sound.


----------



## huja

Just put in a Taobao order for a "sampler platter" of inexpensive IEMs . . . Somic MH405, KZ-A1 and Moxpad X3.  All-in about $45.  FYI, I called Moxpad and they told me their official authorized dealer in Taobao/T-mall is . . . http://xunyidianqi.tmall.com/
 which also happens to sell Somic and other brands.


----------



## jonyoo

Hmm interesting thread!


----------



## bhazard

huja said:


> Just put in a Taobao order for a "sampler platter" of inexpensive IEMs . . . Somic MH405, KZ-A1 and Moxpad X3.  All-in about $45.  FYI, I called Moxpad and they told me their official authorized dealer in Taobao/T-mall is . . . http://xunyidianqi.tmall.com/
> which also happens to sell Somic and other brands.


 
 Good picks, and that store looks good. I've seen them before. Saved it for future reference.


----------



## TooLazy

huja said:


> Just put in a Taobao order for a "sampler platter" of inexpensive IEMs . . . Somic MH405, KZ-A1 and Moxpad X3.  All-in about $45.  FYI, I called Moxpad and they told me their official authorized dealer in Taobao/T-mall is . . . http://xunyidianqi.tmall.com/
> which also happens to sell Somic and other brands.


 
 Hey, just a quick question that Google translate couldn't help me with - that page says the X3 is half off right now, but whenever I click on the actual product, it shows the full price. Any idea why?


----------



## bhazard

toolazy said:


> Hey, just a quick question that Google translate couldn't help me with - that page says the X3 is half off right now, but whenever I click on the actual product, it shows the full price. Any idea why?


 
 Happens sometimes. Try a different seller. One of them is $16 through the agents.


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> Happens sometimes. Try a different seller. One of them is $16 through the agents.



Thanks, I'll look around.

By the way, Epacket unfortunately seems to be an US-only thing, too bad.


----------



## bhazard

Just got the Maya T1 and T3 Chinese Army based ones. The packaging they come in is pretty sweet. Case tin, commemorative coin, 3 pairs of memory foam tips, 3 pairs silicone, nice design.
  
 Good sound on the T3 so far. I like them. "Sport tuned", but they seem nice and clear with decent bass extension to me. Sweat proof too supposedly. Around $30 each. Worth it.
  
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.Mj3Kjz&id=35597644107&pos=5&uuid=431a475f-f066-4a72-8e85-20d149c39f98&scm=1003.3.03054.1_AB-LR32-PR32&acm=03054.1003.1.555.35597644107_1&rn=&&&&scene=taobao_shop
  
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4011-2708766183.80.XgZNA7&id=35594471637&rn=00c94c5e859a58573a20af476dd6aa2a


----------



## TwinQY

I knew I forgot something this weekend - X3 vs M200 vs Flux.
 I didn't manage to get my hands on the M200, so later this week I guess.
  
 Heck, I might end up with an emptier wallet and an pending order for one of those AT clones as well by the end of this week.


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> I knew I forgot something this weekend - X3 vs M200 vs Flux.
> I didn't manage to get my hands on the M200, so later this week I guess.
> 
> Heck, I might end up with an emptier wallet and an pending order for one of those AT clones as well by the end of this week.


 
 The CKS1000 clone is sweet, and the CKW one is on its way.
  
 I'm getting rid of my M200 if you want a barely used discounted one. It's awesome, but I need to cut down on what I have by a lot.


----------



## TwinQY

It's alright - I remember not enjoying the M200 as much as I should have, so I doubt it'd warrant anything other than a demo down at the local store.
  
 The 1000 clone is what caught my eye as well. I was going to send them an email about a possible CK100PRO clone, I think I mentioned this before in the thread, but I think it'd probably be best to test the waters first.
 This is also Asian-ish and was mentioned on the Discovery thread but I can't remember if it was mentioned on here as well - http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Molex/503700-0100/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuTkJYgZlQcSdYqTJ/5MevEJrY%252b91RThfo=
 Excited to get these in.


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> It's alright - I remember not enjoying the M200 as much as I should have, so I doubt it'd warrant anything other than a demo down at the local store.
> 
> The 1000 clone is what caught my eye as well. I was going to send them an email about a possible CK100PRO clone, I think I mentioned this before in the thread, but I think it'd probably be best to test the waters first.
> This is also Asian-ish and was mentioned on the Discovery thread but I can't remember if it was mentioned on here as well - http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Molex/503700-0100/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuTkJYgZlQcSdYqTJ/5MevEJrY%252b91RThfo=
> Excited to get these in.


 
 Now, the Molex sounds and looks like it could be a winner, but this Freq Response chart is anything but neutral. Let me know if it is any good when you get it.
  
 Same Molex as Molex connectors. Gotta support them, ya know?
  
http://rhu103.sma-promail.com/SQLImages/kelmscott/Molex/PDF_Images/987650-4792.PDF


----------



## onlynormalone

My wife came with my ES800m and KZ-A1 yesterday.
 Finally get to listen to them.
  
 The I love the sound on the KZ-A1 and the bass is deep and punchy but workmanship wasn't great as I will have to glue the cover on the plug as it slips up when I pull it out of a contact.
 Might have got a bad set though.
  
 ES800m great build quality. Bass is nice but I found clarity on KZ-A1 to be better.
  
 Both great for $7-10 USD.


----------



## bhazard

The Ostry might have become my new favorite for mobile use. It sounded fantastic hooked up to my Nexus 5 directly last night. With a little bass boost from Poweramp, it was very enjoyable to listen to. Volume wasn't an issue either, as they are sensitive.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> The CKS1000 clone is sweet, and the CKW one is on its way.
> 
> I'm getting rid of my M200 if you want a barely used discounted one. It's awesome, but I need to cut down on what I have by a lot.


 
 Are you referring to KEF M200?  Wow, what are you keeping that you like better?  Or is it just that the M200 is too expensive compared to the others that you have?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Are you referring to KEF M200?  Wow, what are you keeping that you like better?  Or is it just that the M200 is too expensive compared to the others that you have?


 
 KEF M200.
  
 They are probably the best sound quality wise out of everything I have, but they are not perfect, and I also find them uncomfortable and hard to drive without an amp. I get more value and comfort out of a lot of other iems I have, and they come close in SQ. 
  
 Need more time with the Maya T3 and Ostry later, as they sounded very good last night.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> KEF M200.
> 
> They are probably the best sound quality wise out of everything I have, but they are not perfect, and I also find them uncomfortable and hard to drive without an amp. I get more value and comfort out of a lot of other iems I have, and they come close in SQ.
> 
> Need more time with the Maya T3 and Ostry later, as they sounded very good last night.


 





  
 U certainly got my interest!
 Currently I have M200 as my go-to IEM. 
 If X3 and others can come close in SQ to M200, I'm all up for a change too!


----------



## TooLazy

Is this legit? It seems ridiculously cheap compared to the other sellers. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.fN2Qhl&id=36273310000


----------



## bhazard

toolazy said:


> Is this legit? It seems ridiculously cheap compared to the other sellers. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.fN2Qhl&id=36273310000


 
 Think of it as an ebay seller. They don't look to have sold any of them, and have little feedback as a store.


----------



## huja

toolazy said:


> Is this legit? It seems ridiculously cheap compared to the other sellers. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.fN2Qhl&id=36273310000



 


You notice the S&H?! RMB880. That's $145us. It's rip off.


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> Think of it as an ebay seller. They don't look to have sold any of them, and have little feedback as a store.


 

 Yeah, absolutely, but I just don't expect there to be fakes around of these. The seller does seem shady at best, though, huja is right.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> Think of it as an ebay seller. They don't look to have sold any of them, and have little feedback as a store.


 
 it's a trick, you will notice that  somewhere on the ads it will tell you that you missed the sale or the price is only for wholesale and will direct you  to tmall which sells 99 yuan.


----------



## kimare

bhazard said:


> I ordered a genuine one this time, and yes, if a chinese earphone is being copied in China, it must be good.
> 
> The Xiaomi headphone is made of aluminum, has a brown cord, and it smells like chocolate too!



 


Have you recieved the Xiaomi buds? Where did you order from? Spemall is a reliable Xiaomi seller.

There are actually two versions
Xiaomi Piston 1st generation
Xiaomi Piston 2ed generation

How does they sound?


----------



## bhazard

kimare said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a genuine one this time, and yes, if a chinese earphone is being copied in China, it must be good.
> ...


 
  
 The fake ones I was sent sounded awful. I haven't received the official ones yet. They will probably be Gen 1.
  
 I got the new Somic Milano M3 in today. Testing them now.


----------



## kimare

bhazard said:


> I ordered a genuine one this time, and yes, if a chinese earphone is being copied in China, it must be good.
> 
> The Xiaomi headphone is made of aluminum, has a brown cord, and it smells like chocolate too!



 


I guess you'll keep us updated. Another reliable Xiaomi seller is Ibuygou. They also have both versions and are cheaper than Spemall.


----------



## kimare

huja said:


> Just put in a Taobao order for a "sampler platter" of inexpensive IEMs . . . Somic MH405, KZ-A1 and Moxpad X3.  All-in about $45.  FYI, I called Moxpad and they told me their official authorized dealer in Taobao/T-mall is . . . http://xunyidianqi.tmall.com/
> which also happens to sell Somic and other brands.


 

 Do you use Google translate to understand the site? or is there an international version I don't find?


----------



## bhazard

kimare said:


> Do you use Google translate to understand the site? or is there an international version I don't find?


 
 Google Chrome. Then use mistertao.com or ugomark.com to actually purchase it.
  
 Most of those IEMs can be found on aliexpress.com however, which would be the best spot to purchase. I only use Taobao when an item isn't on aliexpress, or if the prices are much cheaper on Taobao.


----------



## bhazard

The Milano M3 is another nice little On Ear for ~$30. It is better than the MH539.
  
 Great bass for an On-Ear. Highs seem slightly pronounced to enhance clarity. Vocals seem to be neutral. Looks pretty cool. Stays nice and clear on both rock and EDM. Decent soundstage and imaging. Liking them.
  
 Actually, these sound very impressive with the volume cranked. Nice and punchy bass, as mentioned in the description:
http://somic.cc/somiccc/product/06/02/2013-08-02/361.html
  
 Ordered the new Xiaomi Piston from Ibuygou for $24, since they are the only official partner of Xiaomi with them, and they are on sale for the next 2 days. Thanks for showing me the updated one!
  
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
 EDIT: A Beryllium diaphragm is unheard of at this price. The big ones used in speaker compression drivers are around $2,000.


----------



## bhazard

Angel MJ-100: Terrible
 Senmai E-1011: Not good.


----------



## bhazard

Not sure I mentioned these already, but these "Evoke" in ears are great as well. Not sure which company makes them, but they are similar to the KZ-A1 in bass quantity and signature. $17
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-arrival-metal-earphones-seckilling-xiaomi-earphones-The-best-sound-quality-ever-compatible-with-all-smart/1425566462.html


----------



## huja

kimare said:


> Do you use Google translate to understand the site? or is there an international version I don't find?


 

 I used google translate + my very limited Chinese to understand the sites.  I'm actually in China so the S&H is less involved.


----------



## gikigill

Does this seller look legit or not?
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Xiaomi-PISTON-Brown-Headphones-Headset-Headphones-Wire-control-f-MI2-MI2A-MI2S-/271345220611?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item3f2d6f7c03


----------



## Shawn71

gikigill said:


> Does this seller look legit or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Xiaomi-PISTON-Brown-Headphones-Headset-Headphones-Wire-control-f-MI2-MI2A-MI2S-/271345220611?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item3f2d6f7c03


 

 All these sellers are HK based though they list in AU$,just like US$,UK pounds/Euros........and since we are using ebay/paypal combination, it's more safe. very rare complaints nowadays....for that matter.small world.
  
 We have ebay buyer protection policy and paypal's protection as well.If you open a dispute thru paypal, all the inbound money received is locked on the seller's account until there's a mutual resolution is agreed between the parties. So the seller has to refund fully(upon item received from buyer) or send a genuine replacement.


----------



## gikigill

The reason for my suspicion is that the price is too low. Not a good sign but what the hell, I,m biting the bullet,


----------



## Shawn71

gikigill said:


> The reason for my suspicion is that the price is too low. Not a good sign but what the hell, I,m biting the bullet,


 
 Yeah half the price.....but you sure,you are ordering the non-Beryllium Diaphragm one,Right?just...............
 Also on a side note, the 2 buttons are not vol+/vol-, it's next/pre track selection.


----------



## gikigill

That,s what I am confused about. Is this Beryllium or not?


----------



## kimare

gikigill said:


> Does this seller look legit or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Xiaomi-PISTON-Brown-Headphones-Headset-Headphones-Wire-control-f-MI2-MI2A-MI2S-/271345220611?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item3f2d6f7c03


 
  
 Surely 100% fake! If I understand things correctly Xiaomi just sell mainly though their own homepage. And there they charge $16 for Piston. No seller would sell cheaper. Expect to pay $20+
  
http://www.gizchina.com/2013/09/11/xiaomi-piston-earphones-review/


----------



## gikigill

Thanks mate, there,s another set going for $30. Will get those and report back.


----------



## setekh

Hi folks,
  
 Do you have any ideas for cheap and cheerful earbuds? I've been thrawling through the thread, but (as one would expect) IEMs dominate recommendations. Looking at the brands websites hasn't really been particularly helpful either - I see them, but I wonder how good they'll be...


----------



## tomscy2000

setekh said:


> Hi folks, Do you have any ideas for cheap and cheerful earbuds? I've been thrawling through the thread, but (as one would expect) IEMs dominate recommendations. Looking at the brands websites hasn't really been particularly helpful either - I see them, but I wonder how good they'll be...


 
  
 Earbuds simply have difficulty keeping up with IEMs in terms of delivering high-quality, satisfying sound, and the ones that are good, usually look hideous, such as the Yuin, Blox, etc.
  
 There's an upcoming pair of earbuds from Astrotec, dubbed the 'Lyra', sharing the same shell as the AX60, that seems like it might be good, however:
 http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-11111239-1-1.html


----------



## setekh

tomscy2000 said:


> Earbuds simply have difficulty keeping up with IEMs in terms of delivering high-quality, satisfying sound, and the ones that are good, usually look hideous, such as the Yuin, Blox, etc.
> 
> There's an upcoming pair of earbuds from Astrotec, dubbed the 'Lyra', sharing the same shell as the AX60, that seems like it might be good, however:
> http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-11111239-1-1.html


 
  
 I expected that to be the case, but I don't really get on with IEMs all that well - I find earbuds to be far more comfortable. In any case, I'm not really fussed about looks and I've been pretty happy with some cheap AKG K314p (which appear to be rated far lower than the Yuin), so I suppose I'm not particularly demanding.
  
 Those Lyra look good, though. Thanks for the tip - I'll chase it up.


----------



## tomscy2000

Usually I hesitate (a lot) to recommend hisound, but the PAA-1 PRO is not bad at all, and will probably come off a bit sturdier than the Yuins.


----------



## bhazard

Use this link for the official updated Xiaomi. Aside from ordering from Xiaomi themselves, very few sellers seem to be legit.
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
 You are taking a risk of getting the older version or a fake if you don't. I ended up with a fake the first time.


----------



## cocolinho

tomscy2000 said:


> Usually I hesitate (a lot) to recommend hisound, but the PAA-1 PRO is not bad at all, and will probably come off a bit sturdier than the Yuins.


 
 I found this PAA-1 Pro very bad sounding, I much prefer my PK3. My2cents


----------



## tomscy2000

cocolinho said:


> I found this PAA-1 Pro very bad sounding, I much prefer my PK3. My2cents


 

 It sounded bad to you in which way? I don't actually know how the PK3 sounds.


----------



## Roboturner913

bhazard said:


> Not sure I mentioned these already, but these "Evoke" in ears are great as well. Not sure which company makes them, but they are similar to the KZ-A1 in bass quantity and signature. $17
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-arrival-metal-earphones-seckilling-xiaomi-earphones-The-best-sound-quality-ever-compatible-with-all-smart/1425566462.html


 

 those look great. Will try, thanks.


----------



## kimare

gikigill said:


> Thanks mate, there,s another set going for $30. Will get those and report back.


 
 Why not order from.  www.Ibuygou.com which sell cheaper and genuine Xiaomi?
  


bhazard said:


> Use this link for the official updated Xiaomi. Aside from ordering from Xiaomi themselves, very few sellers seem to be legit.
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> You are taking a risk of getting the older version or a fake if you don't. I ended up with a fake the first time.


 
  
 There are several sites which have a goog reputation for selling genuine Xiaomi phones, I'm not sure if they all have the Pistons, but I pretty certain that they won't ruin their clean Xiaomi-reputation by selling fake Xiaomi stuff. Reliable Xiaomi stores include ibuygov, pandawill, buyincoins, spemall, fulcrumall, merimobiles, geekbuying, there are sure others also. Could it be an idea to update first post with an warning about fake Xiaomi stuff? Also include 2nd edition Pistion.


----------



## Shawn71

cocolinho said:


> I found this PAA-1 Pro very bad sounding, I much prefer my PK3. My2cents


 

 Well Did you run thru the burn-in process(100 hrs min)? I can't imagine how can this sound bad. It's a direct contender to yuin's earbuds and it's no hype.


----------



## huja

So the Moxpad X3 arrived today.  Haven't tried them yet . . . holding out as they may become emergency stocking stuffers.  In the package of IEMs, came three sets of 3.5mm cables like these: 
  
  
  
 As far as I can tell, these cables will allow you to plug an IEM/with Mic into an old laptop that has separate audio-out and mic-in ports, am I correct?  Can't think of any other use.


----------



## Shawn71

> As far as I can tell, these cables will allow you to plug an IEM/with Mic into an old laptop that has separate audio-out and mic-in ports, am I correct?  Can't think of any other use.


 
 Yes,you are correct. For skype/voice-video chat sort.


----------



## bhazard

Got the ISK 580 (semi open 50mm) and ISK SEM6 (IEM)
  
 ISK makes some good sounding stuff. I prefer the 580 to my Superlux HD681 EVO by quite a bit. The SEM6 has some nice bass to it and seems clear, but I need to test it a lot more to see if it really is.


----------



## ericp10

The silver is the old version Piston. The new version is gold.


----------



## onlynormalone

bhazard said:


> The Milano M3 is another nice little On Ear for ~$30. It is better than the MH539.
> 
> Great bass for an On-Ear. Highs seem slightly pronounced to enhance clarity. Vocals seem to be neutral. Looks pretty cool. Stays nice and clear on both rock and EDM. Decent soundstage and imaging. Liking them.
> 
> ...


 
 Thinking of picking these up.
 Would you classify it as a basshead clarity - phone?
  
 BTW was browsing the KZ Official Taobao site and saw the KZ-RX. $12 USD before shipping.
 You every try this one?


----------



## Zelda

setekh said:


> I expected that to be the case, but I don't really get on with IEMs all that well - I find earbuds to be far more comfortable. In any case, I'm not really fussed about looks and I've been pretty happy with some cheap *AKG K314p* (which appear to be rated far lower than the Yuin), so I suppose I'm not particularly demanding.
> 
> Those Lyra look good, though. Thanks for the tip - I'll chase it up.


 
 Woa! the K314 !! still have mine 312p (the non volume control version). great buds ! only had the Pk1 from Yuin, and yes, they're light years away better, but so is the price. but build quality is much better on the AKG. same cable though.


----------



## bhazard

onlynormalone said:


> Thinking of picking these up.
> Would you classify it as a basshead clarity - phone?
> 
> BTW was browsing the KZ Official Taobao site and saw the KZ-RX. $12 USD before shipping.
> You every try this one?


 
 Yep, the Milano M3 is another basshead clarity headphone. Just my type.
  
 The new KZ-RX (there is an older version too), is on order for me.


----------



## 2015071

Do they have good build quality? Cuz its Chinese, so I'm worried.


----------



## bhazard

2015071 said:


> Do they have good build quality? Cuz its Chinese, so I'm worried.


 
  
 "Chinese quality" is a misnomer. Some very high quality items are made in China and never sold in the US, because places like Walmart aim for bottom of the barrel quality to maximize profit.
  
 Somic headphones are normally very good. It is made of plastic, but it feels and looks nice. I have many Somic headphones, and none of them have broken.


----------



## onlynormalone

bhazard said:


> Yep, the Milano M3 is another basshead clarity headphone. Just my type.
> 
> The new KZ-RX (there is an older version too), is on order for me.


 
  
 Is this the updated one?
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-4007178109.8.lDTNXB&id=27471656444
  
 Quote:


2015071 said:


> Do they have good build quality? Cuz its Chinese, so I'm worried.


 
  
  It's based from company to company. Japan was known for shoddy stuff before becoming a powerhouse in the 80's - 90's (?).
 China is changing and they are starting to think long term and release some quality stuff. Just don't get sucked into price alone.


----------



## bhazard

onlynormalone said:


> Is this the updated one?


 
 No, it's this one:
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.34.hDpwOu&id=36464105702


----------



## Hal Rockwell

The brand list in the first post of the thread has gotten pretty long. There has to be a way to organize it more efficiently. Any ideas?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> The brand list in the first post of the thread has gotten pretty long. There has to be a way to organize it more efficiently. Any ideas?


 
 If you have any ideas that can be implemented nice and easy in the quickest amount of time, I'm all for it. I'd rather it be visible here than through a hyperlink. Between work and home, I have very little time aside from posting quick updates here and there.
  
 Spent more time with the ISK HP-580 and SEM6. I can say for sure, that they beat anything Superlux has to offer, and I love Superlux. The 580 just has a nice mix of clear bass and treble that you don't find in $20 headphones.
  
 The SEM6 is a little pricey at ~$36, but the triple flanges it comes with really helps with isolation. They can be a bit of a pain to insert and get a seal sometimes. The SQ.. while leaning toward the warm side, is very, very good.


----------



## bhazard

The Ostry KC06 is now available via ebay, and for a good price too:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OSTRY-KC06-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/380795666575?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58a930c08f


----------



## bhazard

The HAVI B3 is out for delivery, although I won't be able to sign for it. Should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> The HAVI B3 is out for delivery, although I won't be able to sign for it. Should have it tomorrow.




Bhazard. I'm about 99% sure that the SoundSOUL U10 is a rebrand of the Moxpad X3. I knew I recognized them from somewhere. Someone in the discovery thread brought them up during the whole Corecool FOTM phase. http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-Sport-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Memory/dp/B00F2C3QH0/


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> Bhazard. I'm about 99% sure that the SoundSOUL U10 is a rebrand of the Moxpad X3. I knew I recognized them from somewhere. Someone in the discovery thread brought them up during the whole Corecool FOTM phase. http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-Sport-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Memory/dp/B00F2C3QH0/


 
  
 I'm more 90%. The specs are just slightly different, the Moxpad has the mic cable and better accessories, and both companies are located in different areas (SoundSoul in Shenzhen, Moxpad (Mogang) in Guangzhou City.
  
 They may actually be different. Quite a few negative reviews on the build quality on the Soundsoul as well.


----------



## jant71

vain iii said:


> Bhazard. I'm about 99% sure that the SoundSOUL U10 is a rebrand of the Moxpad X3. I knew I recognized them from somewhere. Someone in the discovery thread brought them up during the whole Corecool FOTM phase. http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-Sport-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Memory/dp/B00F2C3QH0/


 

 Nice, I think it was me and now that I have a sleek SA7 and am looking for possible cables I could not remember it was SoundSoul. Thanks, I was searching Amazon for them but couldn't find them. Might get them but I am also waiting on the Somic MH415.
  
 Look forward to the B3 impressions, bhazard. The HAVI looks like it will be one of the better ones at least from it's design.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> I'm more 90%. The specs are just slightly different, the Moxpad has the mic cable and better accessories, and both companies are located in different areas (SoundSoul in Shenzhen, Moxpad (Mogang) in Guangzhou City[COLOR=666666].[/COLOR]
> 
> They may actually be different. Quite a few negative reviews on the build quality on the Soundsoul as well.




Yeah, you're probably right, but most of the reviews seem to indicate that the SQ is very good and ahead of it's price range. However, I'm not sure what I should make of that being no one but commoners (jking, jking) seem to be review them. I'll pick up a pair to test.


----------



## jant71

There was an $8 used pair of the SoundSoul U10 on Amazon, so I bought them. We'll see how they sound!  I also have a pair of these coming this week...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Under the Stressless brand. I really liked the Stressless 508 so I had to try these for $9. The 508 are the Hisound E212 look-alike that I got about a year ago. Gifted them as a present but a little burn in and quick listen made me kinda not want to give them up


----------



## Vain III

You actually grabbed the pair I was just about to grab. So I'll sit back and wait until your review of the unit.  I guess I'll place my money into another basket as soon as I find out what that basket is going to be.


----------



## onlynormalone

bhazard said:


> No, it's this one:
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.34.hDpwOu&id=36464105702


 
 Thanks.
 Looks like I was buying from a different seller.
  
 The KZ-A1 has made me believe in IEM's again.
 Loving the bass. The highs have to be EQ'd down just a tad for me though.
 Makes me want to try the KZ-RX. So I just ordered (non-"wheat" version, aka without headset).
  
 Also ordered the Somic Milano M3 in gray.
 Looking forward to hearing what Somic has to offer as it will be my first from them.
  
 EDIT: Grammar


----------



## bhazard

Finally got the Somic MH463 yesterday. Everything said about them in the MH463 thread is spot on. Great sounding pair of open back headphones, with a nice amount of bass (boosted, but it helps because of the open back).


----------



## Roboturner913

Can anybody speak to the rest of the Awei line as they compare to the ES800M?
  
 I really like the ES800M. Fun, big sound. Love the sturdy build, cables, everything is good. Except for the driver flex and pop. I saw another post that speculated on them not being vented properly. Is this a problem with any of their other phones (particularly the ES900?) and how do the others sound in relatiion to the ES800....THANKS.


----------



## bhazard

roboturner913 said:


> Can anybody speak to the rest of the Awei line as they compare to the ES800M?
> 
> I really like the ES800M. Fun, big sound. Love the sturdy build, cables, everything is good. Except for the driver flex and pop. I saw another post that speculated on them not being vented properly. Is this a problem with any of their other phones (particularly the ES900?) and how do the others sound in relatiion to the ES800....THANKS.


 
  
 The 800 was one of the better ones. The Q versions sound good too, as well as the TE800i and VI versions.
  
 For only about $10 more though, the Moxpad sounds much better in just about every way.


----------



## Wokei

Will be getting my Moxpad in about 2 days ...tracking indicate they are to be delivered within 2 days.

Woooooo....hoooo

KZ A1 tracking indicate they left Guangzhou on 13-Dec ...hope they will arrive by next week.


----------



## bhazard

HAVI B3 - Professional version
  
 Just got the dual driver HAVI B3 today. I definitely believe I got the pro version as requested, because these sound very neutral. Bassheads would need to add about +8db or more to the low end, or get the "enhanced" version of the B3 to satisfy them. The enhanced version is more bass prominent, with less clarity (supposedly).
  
 The pro version is also hard to drive, unlike the 115db sensitivity enhanced version. My Aune T1 on low gain is more than halfway up, which is what some less sensitive headphones normally require for me.
  
 First impressions.... They are GREAT! Vocals and imaging are fantastic. Soundstage is wider than I thought it would be. These are similar to the Moe SS-01 in clarity, yet they don't have that piercing peak at 2-4khz. Fatigue inducing sections on the Moe (without an EQ cut), are a non issue here. Slightly less resolution compared to the Moe maybe... but I need more time to tell.
  
 What they lack compared to the Moe, is subbass and midbass. When I say lack, I mean they aren't as prominent and boosted. It reminds me of the Hifiman RE-400, which is so neutral in bass, that it seems lacking at first. Just like the RE-400 though, the B3 takes a low EQ boost like a champ. With a boost and different tips, bass is plenty.
  
 The included tips suck for me (surprise, surprise), however, triple flanges (like the ones that come with the Gratitude) work wonders in isolation, bass, and pretty much everything else.
  
 $40 for an awesome, good looking dual driver in ear? Yep. Very pleased so far. I almost want to grab the enhanced version to compare.
  
 The Gorilla Glass on the shell is a nice touch. Like typical smartphone Gorilla Glass, it is a fingerprint magnet though.


----------



## Roboturner913

bhazard said:


> The 800 was one of the better ones. The Q versions sound good too, as well as the TE800i and VI versions.
> 
> For only about $10 more though, the Moxpad sounds much better in just about every way.


 
 You tried the ES900? Did it have the bad driver flex/pop?


----------



## bhazard

roboturner913 said:


> You tried the ES900? Did it have the bad driver flex/pop?


 
 Too much sibilance. The pop you are hearing is from the silicone, not the driver I think.
  
 PM me if you want to try some other Awei models. I have too many and need to part with them.


----------



## bhazard

Just A/B'ed the Havi and the Gratitude.
  
 The Havi is definitely more neutral. It doesn't have the nice bass warmth of the Gratitude, but it doesn't have the semi shrill lower highs either. The Havi easily hangs with it.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hi,
  
 Just wanted to give a little update on your list. The Xiaomi Pistons do, in fact, have two generations now.
 If you check out 1More Design, you would actually find three Xiaomi HPs. You might want to take a look at them.
  
 Regards


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> HAVI B3 - Professional version
> 
> Just got the dual driver HAVI B3 today. I definitely believe I got the pro version as requested, because these sound very neutral. Bassheads would need to add about +8db or more to the low end, or get the "enhanced" version of the B3 to satisfy them. The enhanced version is more bass prominent, with less clarity (supposedly).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Does it say anything on the package about being the Pro or the enhanced version?


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Will be getting my Moxpad in about 2 days ...tracking indicate they are to be delivered within 2 days.
> 
> Woooooo....hoooo


 
 I envy you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My Moxpad's have not arrived yet. I'm seriously starting to doubt that they ever will. I ordred them on October 27'th and according to the tracking they left China on November 13'th. No sign of them after that


----------



## huja

peter123 said:


> I envy you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If it was shipped surface, it may be 5 weeks from China.


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> Does it say anything on the package about being the Pro or the enhanced version?


 
 Nope, no indication.
  
 The sound signature does not match the enhanced version description at all, so I believe they bought me the Professional version as requested.


----------



## Artem

Anyone heard about this amp? It seems that only ClieOS has reviewed it..


----------



## bhazard

artem said:


> Anyone heard about this amp? It seems that only ClieOS has reviewed it..


 
http://erji.net/read.php?tid=1100383
  
Too expensive for my tastes. At $250+, it still can't match the power of a small desktop amp like the SMSL sApII pro which goes for $40.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I envy you
> 
> My Moxpad's have not arrived yet. I'm seriously starting to doubt that they ever will. I ordred them on October 27'th and according to the tracking they left China on November 13'th. No sign of them after that :mad:




KZ A1 paid on 7th Dec - shipped on 13th Dec - via China post with tracking - latest update at distribution before dispatch to my local post office - shld have it by Friday

Moxpad X3 paid on 7th Dec - shipped on 13th Dec via HK Post with tracking - it is now at my local post office ...will be waiting for the postman ....fingers croossed by tommorow afternoon.

Anyways when I bought these two earphones ..it says free shipping but after making payment ..sent email to the sellers requesting that it be shipped out asap and also ask will there be a tracking number ...both of them replied YES...WHAT A RELIEF. As I have a few packages from eBay that did not make delivery. 

Christmas will much much more sweeter with these new additions to my collections and some will be relegated to the cold room if they are as good as they have been hyped.

wooooooo...hooooooo


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Just A/B'ed the Havi and the Gratitude.
> 
> The Havi is definitely more neutral. It doesn't have the nice bass warmth of the Gratitude, but it doesn't have the semi shrill lower highs either. The Havi easily hangs with it.


 
 X3 still wins out over Havi?


----------



## bhazard

fnkcow said:


> X3 still wins out over Havi?


 
 I'll have to A/B them later.
  
 The X3 will win in bass quantity, but the Havi will win in clarity and neutrality.


----------



## peter123

huja said:


> If it was shipped surface, it may be 5 weeks from China.




Yeah, I know but it usually takes 2-3 weeks. They will have probably arrive eventually but I hate the waiting


----------



## huja

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I know but it usually takes 2-3 weeks. They will have probably arrive eventually but I hate the waiting


 

 You know Tom Petty was right . . . _The Waiting is the hardest part_.


----------



## peter123

huja said:


> You know Tom Petty was right . . . _The Waiting is the hardest part_.




So true ......


----------



## mochill

Subed


----------



## Zelda

artem said:


> Anyone heard about this amp? It seems that only ClieOS has reviewed it..


 
 i have it as well. glad to see LMUE finally sell it worldwide.


----------



## bhazard

Havi B3 vs. Moxpad X3.
  
 The Havi is more neutral and more detailed. It is harder to drive, and requires an amp if you want them to sound like they should. If you don't like flat, neutral bass, you may not like these unless you add some bass boost. It sounds wonderfully clear on complicated, quick blasts of music, like a Slayer song. Great for rock music.
  
 The Moxpad is warmer overall, and has boosted midbass which ends up in the mids at times, sounding a little bloated after a quick A/B. Bigger bass overall. Much easier to drive, but easier to detect sibilance. The Havi almost has none. Not as clear on complicated passages, but the bass boost adds more fun to rap and EDM.
  
 They are both awesome. You could handle a wide range of music extremely well with these two iems in your possession, and do it for less than $70 total.


----------



## Wokei

Moxpad X3 - 19 th Dec arrived today at 2.21 pm...pretty fast delivery from date of payment on 7th Dec (11 days)

First impression ...very easy to drive and also very loud using Fiio X3 . Verdict ...love it and will write more after burn in but as at now impressive for its price to performance ratio ..easily one of my best purchase this year. Also very fun sounding iem. Probably will buy another one for back up as I initially wanted to get the clear color and not the white one ..my mistake actually but the sound is what it matters most and white is the new black now.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> So true ......




Peter ...u will love Moxpad X3 ...its that good .....


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Peter ...u will love Moxpad X3 ...its that good .....




I believe you. I'm really looking forward to them.

Just rub it in with that 11 days shipping


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I believe you. I'm really looking forward to them.
> 
> Just rub it in with that 11 days shipping




Not my intention to rub it in .... 


Actually wanted to put them to burn but it has been in my ears for 2 hours now ...listening to some sweet Peter Green Fleetwood Mac ...man they do sound sweet.

Merry Christmas man and I really hope they arrive soon for you


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Not my intention to rub it in ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Merry christmas to you as well.
  
 Hopefully the seller sendt mine with Santa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Please tell more about them after burn in.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Merry christmas to you as well.
> 
> Hopefully the seller sendt mine with Santa:wink_face:
> 
> Please tell more about them after burn in.




Will do ...infact i went back to my seller to buy another one ..different color but the price went to USD29 from USD22.91 ...there is chat facility with the seller who is online .
So chatted with him and ask him if i buy another one ...can it be at the same price...so he said he will change it back to the old price....fantastic customer service .

Still waiting for the change and will pull the trigger when it changes....the earphone is still in my ear after 3 hrs ....man ...wooo....hooooo


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Will do ...infact i went back to my seller to buy another one ..different color but the price went to USD29 from USD22.91 ...there is chat facility with the seller who is online .
> So chatted with him and ask him if i buy another one ...can it be at the same price...so he said he will change it back to the old price....fantastic customer service .
> 
> Still waiting for the change and will pull the trigger when it changes....the earphone is still in my ear after 3 hrs ....man ...wooo....hooooo




Sounds great. 

Are you buying them from Aliexpress?


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> Are you buying them from Aliexpress?




Yes and this the link and the seller said will reduce the price tommorow and not USD29

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1427854533.html


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Yes and this the link and the seller said will reduce the price tommorow and not USD29
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/405


 
 Wrong link?


----------



## Wokei

Sorry ...edited that post ...my bad....check it out tommorow when the price goes down


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Sorry ...edited that post ...my bad....check it out tommorow when the price goes down


----------



## Wokei

Ooh ..also received this yesterday from ebay ..won JBM MJ1000 at winning bid price .....will not believe it at USD1.38 free shipping.

They sound very good ...just took my Moxpad to burn and put this on ...quite similar sound signature less detailed but imho 70% . Treble a little bit harsh and bass a tad better than Moxpad

Cheers


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> Peter ...u will love Moxpad X3 ...its that good .....


 
 It does a lot well for $20. Hard to beat at that price. Definitely a value/performance winner, and one of my favorites.
  
 The Havi with bass boost might be my new #1 though. It almost sounds like a more neutral Hifiman RE-400. That's my next A/B test later.


----------



## bhazard

The Xiaomi is down to $18.99 on sale.
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> The Xiaomi is down to $18.99 on sale.
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html




Thanks for the tip. Took no chance and ordered with Singapore post registered mail.


----------



## Zelda

bhazard said:


> It does a lot well for $20. Hard to beat at that price. Definitely a value/performance winner, and one of my favorites.
> 
> The Havi with bass boost might be my new #1 though. It almost sounds like a *more neutral Hifiman RE-400*. That's my next A/B test later.


 
 ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
  
 exactly which version are you reffering to? link pls, if it's not too much bother


----------



## bhazard

zelda said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-4437187920.1.HHCAkK&id=35700828655
  
 I requested the "Professional tuned" version via the Taobao agent, who then requested it from the seller. The "Enhanced tuned" version is described as more like the typical V signature with less detail, and more sensitive.
  
 At $40, it is very accurate yet very inexpensive, especially for a dual driver. I'm in love with it so far, even over the Moxpad.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Took no chance and ordered with Singapore post registered mail.




Peter,

When you do get Moxpad and Xioami Piston (Gold Version) , please A/B them and conclusion of which you like better. I like Piston a lot because of the design and so sexy. If it is as good or similar I would to get it too.

Just make another order for Moxpad X3 Blue color for back up and at USD 22.91 with HK Post with tracking from this seller . Fantastic experience n customer service.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1427854533.html


----------



## bhazard

*Havi B3 Pro vs. Hifiman RE-400*
  
 More similarities than differences here, surprisingly. i settled on the Sony Hybrid tips for both.
  
 Lows: The Havi extends lower, and with more authority. I noticed it immediately from the main bass beat in "Satellite" from Nine Inch Nails. They are both neutral here, so if you want more bass kick, you need to apply a hefty bass boost to both models. They can both take it well. The Havi has the more pleasing low end overall.
  
 Mids: Hifiman's signature mids are fantastic and really hard to beat. I feel like they might be ever so slightly boosted over neutral. The Havi mids seem to be neutral flat to maybe a tiny bit recessed in comparison. The Hifiman mids seem livelier because of this, where the Havi seems flatter. Both remain pleasing over extended listening. Both are very clear. Preferences would determine which one you enjoy more. To me, perfection would be a combined average or midpoint between both signatures. 
  
 Highs: The RE-400 shows a bit of weakness here. The RE-400 dips around 1-2khz and rolls off early. The Havi reveals more detail, and seems to extend further. It doesn't seem to dip at all over the range, and seems neutral to slightly boosted. Neither set shows much sibilance, if any. Neither set is fatiguing, harsh, or piercing.
  
 The winner? Depends. Overall, the winner to me would be the Havi, as it extends both lower, higher, and seems to be more neutral. They are my new go-to earphone. They just sound awesome, have dual drivers, parallel wiring (4 separate wires, seems to be a first), tempered glass, and are $40.
  
 Dem' Hifiman mids though... if you love a vocal dominated sound signature, the RE-400 can really do it for you. They fall short to the Havi in everything else however, and are over twice the price.... which is crazy because $99 is a great deal for what you get here.
  
*Havi B3 Pro vs. Moe SS-01*
  
 The harshness in the 2-4khz region that Joker mentions, which I also hate, really kills the Moe. You can cut it with EQ, but you shouldn't have to. The Havi does not have this, making it the immediate winner to me.
  
 Yes, the Havi B3 pro is that good. Someone else needs to verify this. No one will believe just one person.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Peter,
> 
> When you do get Moxpad and Xioami Piston (Gold Version) , please A/B them and conclusion of which you like better. I like Piston a lot because of the design and so sexy. If it is as good or similar I would to get it too.
> 
> ...




I sure will if only the Moxpad's ever show up


----------



## Wokei

KZ - A1 just got it from the postman ( 12 days to arrive ) and Merry Christmas to Peter.

Awesome bass...very deep and clear ...not bloated and very controlled. Love it.
Will listen to it a bit before put to burn in.

Update on Moxpad X3 - after a nite burn in , definitely better than out of box but will let it burn for another 2 days before i give a review.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> KZ - A1 just got it from the postman ( 12 days to arrive ) and Merry Christmas to Peter.
> 
> Awesome bass...very deep and clear ...not bloated and very controlled. Love it.
> Will listen to it a bit before put to burn in.
> ...




My kz a1's left China on December 12'th so they probably arrive .................never 

All this talk about the Moxpads almost makes me want to purchase another pair.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> My kz a1's left China on December 12'th so they probably arrive .................never
> 
> All this talk about the Moxpads almost makes me want to purchase another pair.




Peter,

Why dont you buy from the seller i bought it from ...in fact i bought another Moxpad X3 blue color this morning at reduced price as promised by the seller to revert back to the old price and it will go for 7 days ....having another one for back up ...it is that good .

Listening to me KZ A1 and comparing with Moxpad X3 .....initial impression - will still go for Moxpad.

Cant wait for Christmas ..oops I already unpacked me own Christmas presents..anyway Merry Christmas to me and you.





bhazard

Thanks a lot for this thread ....kudos to you and keep bringing us all this gem....YOU THE MAN


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Peter,
> 
> Why dont you buy from the seller i bought it from ...in fact i bought another Moxpad X3 blue color this morning at reduced price as promised by the seller to revert back to the old price and it will go for 7 days ....having another one for back up ...it is that good .
> 
> ...


 
 I will wait a bit more to see if the Moxpad's shows up. If not I'll give it a new shot from your seller. I don't really like the idea of back up IEM's since there seems to be a never ending stream of new, better and cheaper stuff coming all the time.
  
 The good thing is that I've finally got some time to spend with my two Awei purchases from a while back: ES800M and ES100i.
  
 To sum them up the ES800M is really really nice for $7. Nice bass.  airy and a little bright sound. It will not be easy to beat these at their price point. Should be great for gifts ore using for sport activities.
  
 The ES100i on the other hand, while more expensive ($8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) does not impress me that much. The bass on these are even deeper then on the ES800M's but it bleeds to much into the midrange for my taste. They're also overall darker souding. If you're a basshead and prefer a darker sound they could still be of interest.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I will wait a bit more to see if the Moxpad's shows up. If not I'll give it a new shot from your seller. I don't really like the idea of back up IEM's since there seems to be a never ending stream of new, better and cheaper stuff coming all the time.
> 
> The good thing is that I've finally got some time to spend with my two Awei purchases from a while back: ES800M and ES100i.
> 
> ...



I have Awei ES800M too and agree with your thoughts on it. Actually I did ordered ES100i but they never did arrive...so no loss. 

You should really check out JBM MJ100... IMHO they are real good........ Share some similarities with Moxpad and KZ..... A little bit of both.


----------



## peter123

Thanks for the tip. I'll see if I find them some place that's easy to buy from.


----------



## Vain III

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll see if I find them some place that's easy to buy from.




Yeah, I didn't find them on Aliexpress. So I think I'll be skipping the JBM.


----------



## peter123

vain iii said:


> Yeah, I didn't find them on Aliexpress. So I think I'll be skipping the JBM.


 

Dealxtreme seems to have them. I never bought from them but they looks like a legitimate company.


----------



## Wokei

vain iii said:


> Yeah, I didn't find them on Aliexpress. So I think I'll be skipping the JBM.




I got them JBM at eBay


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> I got them JBM at eBay




Yeah, I looked there and at Aliexpress first but no luck....


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Dealxtreme seems to have them. I never bought from them but they looks like a legitimate company.




I bought from DX before and with free shipping it took close to 35-40 days on few occasions. My 2 cents... Rather not buy from them... I got mine from eBay.


----------



## bhazard

So far, the kings of budget chinese iems seem to be the Moxpad and Havi. The ES800M is no slouch either, and the KZ-A1 is excellent for bass, but lacks in clarity compared to the first two.
  
 The ISK SEM6 is great too, but approaches Havi pricing.
  
 Wondering how the new pistons will fit into the mix.
  
 TOO MANY CHOICES!!! lol. Choice is good though.
  
 I also got those new $$6 earbuds from KZ, and it reminded me why I hate earbuds. They aren't terrible, they just can't compete with an in ear at all.


----------



## peter123

I'm really intrigued by the Havi's. I think I'll get them and after that start saving up for the Dunu DN1000, they really seem to fit my preferences.


----------



## TekeRugburn

ordered the Xiaomi Pistons.  Looking forward to them; it's the right price and from a company I atleast heard of before.


----------



## peter123

@bhazard

Where did you buy the Havi's?

edit: nevermind, managed to order them from Ugomark. Now just to wait again .........


----------



## Nrocket

Got my KZ-A1 about a week ago a they sound pretty bad compared to the Cogoo and Maya e12. Bass is not deep at all mids are really bad. Starting to wonder if these are authentic? But I used the aliexpress link bhazard gave me.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Another great find came in today...
> 
> Gediao GD-1
> 
> ...




Which one in yr opinion is better if you were to compared Gediao vs KZ A1


----------



## Wokei

nrocket said:


> Got my KZ-A1 about a week ago a they sound pretty bad compared to the Cogoo and Maya e12. Bass is not deep at all mids are really bad. Starting to wonder if these are authentic? But I used the aliexpress link bhazard gave me.




I got mine from the Aliexpress link that bhazard provided and if I remember correctly the shop name is "shen zhen jim" and they sounded real good ..very deep n detailed bass , tad high treble for me ( a little eq will do ) but mid not as prominent as the bass n the high ...overall liking it . 

Realised that deep insertion for me works better ...whereas if inserted shallow ...sound quite thin ..also try them with comply foam ( the bass really kick ass man)


----------



## TekeRugburn

how many pairs of cheapie iems do you guys have?


----------



## Nrocket

wokei said:


> I got mine from the Aliexpress link that bhazard provided and if I remember correctly the shop name is "shen zhen jim" and they sounded real good ..very deep n detailed bass , tad high treble for me ( a little eq will do ) but mid not as prominent as the bass n the high ...overall liking it .
> 
> Realised that deep insertion for me works better ...whereas if inserted shallow ...sound quite thin ..also try them with comply foam ( the bass really kick ass man)





Got em from same seller maybe I am not getting a good seal. but right now I like the Cogoos way better.


----------



## bhazard

nrocket said:


> Got my KZ-A1 about a week ago a they sound pretty bad compared to the Cogoo and Maya e12. Bass is not deep at all mids are really bad. Starting to wonder if these are authentic? But I used the aliexpress link bhazard gave me.


 
 Might not be authentic, or a bad pair. The bass is absolutely huge on the kz-a1. It's the defining feature, and a basshead iem.


----------



## bhazard

tekerugburn said:


> how many pairs of cheapie iems do you guys have?


 
 I have like 100+ iems and headphones in general. Going to have a huge firesale on them soon.


----------



## TekeRugburn

bhazard said:


> I have like 100+ iems and headphones in general. Going to have a huge firesale on them soon.




And all of these are cheapies?


----------



## bhazard

tekerugburn said:


> And all of these are cheapies?


 
 Mostly $10 and under, but a bunch between $40-$199 as well, along with an HE-500 as a reference.
  
 I feel like there is a big point of diminishing returns over $200, so I tend to focus under that.
  
 I still haven't found any headphone or IEM that can compare to my DIY speakers. None have provided the same experience or flat reference SQ. I'd probably have to move up to $1,000+ customs, but to spend more on an earphone than I did building the speakers is absurd.


----------



## mochill

Rha ma750 or gr07 mk2 are flat response cant go work with one or the other


----------



## Wokei

tekerugburn said:


> how many pairs of cheapie iems do you guys have?




About 40+ modtly under USD10 and about a third of those from USD 20 to 50.

Got to share this with me watch collection ...spending above that for me imho doesnt justify the joy that i will gain from it.
That is not to say I dont want to indulge in better iem but I will rather spend that bulk in furnishing my house where Inspend most of my time.

Music enjoyment is good fornthe soul and for those who can afford to spend that kind of money on high end ...I can only look and said well done .

Got to admit ..I love this thread where it allow me to get a piece of the action at prices I can afford ..budget wise .


----------



## TekeRugburn

dont get me wrong i like to try some underdog iems but; wouldnt it just be better to get a flagship iem?


----------



## huja

wokei said:


> About 40+ modtly under USD10 and about a third of those from USD 20 to 50.
> 
> Got to share this with me watch collection ...spending above that for me imho doesnt justify the joy that i will gain from it.
> That is not to say I dont want to indulge in better iem but I will rather spend that bulk in furnishing my house where Inspend most of my time.
> ...


 

 Watch collector?  Me too!  At least when I had a real job . . . lol.  What's in our watch collection?


----------



## Vain III

tekerugburn said:


> dont get me wrong i like to try some underdog iems but; wouldnt it just be better to get a flagship iem?




Priorities have a large part in this. Sure, most audiophiles want the best of the best, but some people just want to test a wide variety of different sounds. No two headphones--unless OEM rebranded--sound the same. Why would I want to limit myself to only high-end phones. Though, as my signature mentions, I am a technophile before I am an audiophile. So even if I owned HD800's and Noble K10's I'd still buy headphones just to play with them. 

Bh gave you his reasoning as well. He feels that the price-to-performance ratio significantly drops above $200.


----------



## Wokei

huja said:


> Watch collector?  Me too!  At least when I had a real job . . . lol.  What's in our watch collection?




Yup ...collect them and you can see some of my watches under my signature. There is also a thread here that u might b interested and post yr collection there for other viewing pleasure.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/7470#post_10082229

Also just like u ..with no real job ...self employed. Some days are okay and some days quite hard to get by ..such is life.

Cheers.


----------



## Vain III

wokei said:


> Also just like u ..with no real job ...self employed. Some days are okay and some days quite hard to get by ..such is life.
> 
> Cheers.




Have you tried diversifying? I am self-employed and I do everything from graphic design to computer repairs. I also take that money and invest in items for resell. And then there is my two secret projects that I hope will pay off. 

My grandfather collected pocket watches. It was quite the thing to see. He had a whole room dedicated to it and organized them by the materials used.


----------



## Wokei

vain iii said:


> Have you tried diversifying? I am self-employed and I do everything from graphic design to computer repairs. I also take that money and invest in items for resell. And then there is my two secret projects that I hope will pay off.
> 
> My grandfather collected pocket watches. It was quite the thing to see. He had a whole room dedicated to it and organized them by the materials used.




Self employed as a English Tutor...I also part time as a tour guide mainly to Thailand cuz I speak Thai.
But with the economy as such ...the number of jobs are not really as it used to be.

Cheers and Merry Christmas.


----------



## bhazard

tekerugburn said:


> dont get me wrong i like to try some underdog iems but; wouldnt it just be better to get a flagship iem?


 
  
 I could, but even then, there is no guarantee I'll be satisfied. I've heard the Sennheiser HD-800, which is the creme of the crop of headphones, and it isn't perfect either, so it would be a $1,000+ waste to me.
  
 My Hifiman HE-500 ($699) gets beaten by some of my under $100 headphones depending on the genre.
  
 I think its a limitation of headphones in general, but none can really suck you in like a room treated, properly configured speaker setup. Yes, my speaker and Trinnov setup costs over $3,500+ with mostly DIY costs (Probably close to $10,000 retail), but that's beside the point 
  
 The search continues though. Its fun. When it is no longer fun, or my wallet explodes, I'll move on.


----------



## bhazard

*Syllable G04 (Wired 40mm, Active noise cancelling over ear) and G02 (iem with controls).*
  
 Syllable has actually been one of the better chinese audio companies in getting their products available outside of China. Aside from places like Taobao, Aliexpress, Everbuying.com, and many more, they can be purchased from Amazon quite easily.
  
*G04 ($40)*
  
 One of the first things that needs to be mentioned... the entire Syllable line is basically geared to mimic Beats. Everything from the look and the sound signature is modeled after that, so that needs to be kept in mind at all times. If you hate Beats, you will probably hate these too.
  
 The biggest draw on these for me, is the Active Noise Cancelling for the price. I paid $32 for these, and the noise cancelling is excellent. It uses 2 AAA batteries, and the ANC is much better than what is on the MeElectronics NS63 (Retail $99). The MeE had a very noticeable buzz and altered the sound. The G04 has no buzz. You cannot use the G04 without batteries however.
  
 Based on the Active Noise Cancelling alone, these would become my first choice while mowing the lawn. ANC to me, is a feature that isn't as much about good sound, as it is about inflating price points. At $32 however, I can easily justify owning these just for lawn purposes if needed.
  
 The sound is a complete V signature, and a mixture between Beats Studio gen 1 and gen 2. If you like the Beats sound, you'll like these. The big bass and the boosted treble will satisfy most people. They would be hard pressed to blindly pick between these and the Beats in an A/B test.
  
 Most audiophiles would not be too pleased however, because recessed midrange is recessed. A basshead wouldn't truly mind, as the boosted bass is there in spades. EDM, Pop, and Hip Hop have the ability to sound great on these.
  
 Accurate reference sound quality? Nope. Fun and useful noise cancelling for cheap? Yep.
  
*G02*
  
 Basically the same as listed above, instead of having noise cancelling, you have smartphone controls. They are basically UrBeats for $20. Great bass, V sig.


----------



## jant71

Got my SoundSoul U10 today...


 They were used so it was just the earphones and one pair of tips(not the stock ones either) so I can't say anything about the pack-ins at all. Was hoping for the case but no go on that. Anyway, they are very flush fitting esp. with shorter tips, comfy and balanced but bassy. A nice image; even width and height with average depth. Nice size of the stage overall with some decent air around the notes(neither compressed or very open but in between). Warm and fun and the mids aren't recessed and the treble has a slight bit of sparkle and is not lost in the warmth so it shows some decent detail. Cable is a bit stiff/springy so not very supple and holds it's bends. A solid offering that is pretty nice but doesn't punch much above it's price.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Got my SoundSoul U10 today...
> 
> 
> They were used so it was just the earphones and one pair of tips(not the stock ones either) so I can't say anything about the pack-ins at all. Was hoping for the case but no go on that. Anyway, they are very flush fitting esp. with shorter tips, comfy and balanced but bassy. A nice image; even width and height with average depth. Nice size of the stage overall with some decent air around the notes(neither compressed or very open but in between). Warm and fun and the mids aren't recessed and the treble has a slight bit of sparkle and is not lost in the warmth so it shows some decent detail. Cable is a bit stiff/springy so not very supple and holds it's bends. A solid offering that is pretty nice but doesn't punch much above it's price.


 
 Hmm, I'm wondering if the Moxpad is any different now. The Moxpad included triple flanges seem to work best, so see if you have any lying around to try. At $20, the mp easily matches some $50-75 offerings from many companies IMO.
  
 Are there any other used $10 U10's from where you got them?


----------



## Zelda

bhazard said:


> *Syllable G04 (Wired 40mm, Active noise cancelling over ear) and G02 (iem with controls).*
> 
> Syllable has actually been one of the better chinese audio companies in getting their products available outside of China. Aside from places like Taobao, Aliexpress, Everbuying.com, and many more, they can be purchased from Amazon quite easily.
> 
> ...


 
 stopped reading when i saw 'Beats'


----------



## bhazard

zelda said:


> stopped reading when i saw 'Beats'


 
  
 As should most people, but I'm honest about it. lol


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> Hmm, I'm wondering if the Moxpad is any different now. The Moxpad included triple flanges seem to work best, so see if you have any lying around to try. At $20, the mp easily matches some $50-75 offerings from many companies IMO.
> 
> Are there any other used $10 U10's from where you got them?


 
  
 Not the last time I checked. No used at all.
  
 I didn't have much to compare with since my stuff is out on loan and I really only have my SA7 LTD on hand. I did pull out my Senn PCX 95 and the U10 isn't far off so it does punch a bit more above the $25 than I may have first thought against the SA7. I'll know when I get my phones back but I'm think better than the Delta's and right around the VSD1 level.


----------



## jekostas

jant71 said:


> Got my SoundSoul U10 today...
> 
> 
> They were used so it was just the earphones and one pair of tips(not the stock ones either) so I can't say anything about the pack-ins at all. Was hoping for the case but no go on that. Anyway, they are very flush fitting esp. with shorter tips, comfy and balanced but bassy. A nice image; even width and height with average depth. Nice size of the stage overall with some decent air around the notes(neither compressed or very open but in between). Warm and fun and the mids aren't recessed and the treble has a slight bit of sparkle and is not lost in the warmth so it shows some decent detail. Cable is a bit stiff/springy so not very supple and holds it's bends. A solid offering that is pretty nice but doesn't punch much above it's price.


 
  
 Sound sig is pretty well identical to the Moxpads the way you describe it, and the earpieces are identical as well down to the swiveling connector.  Different cable past the strain relief, though.  No mic and the Moxpad has a 45 degree plug.


----------



## Wokei

*Review : Moxpad X3 and KZ A1*
 
First of all, not an expert on this subject matter but just a person who loves music and found out about head-fi.org while searching for some decent earphone....and like they always say ...once you're in ...the wallet is the victim. will just give brief rundown on my thoughts on these two baby.
 
Using my Fiio X3 with "0" setting on Bass and Treble with High Gain on it. Music used Daft Punk's One More Time and Led Zeppelin's Moby Dick / Bonzo's Montreux. Used to be a basshead initially when started buying but gradually moving away to a more balanced sound though I still like my music with some oomph in the bass department. Don't own any high end iem or headphone as most of my stuffs are not more than USD50. If you do not agree with my review , its okay because I'm basing my review on stuffs that I owned and how it sound to me and what makes me feel good with the type of music I like. 
 
*Out of Box*
 
Moxpad X3
Very impressed with the built quality comes with hard pouch. S,M,L silicone tips and 2 sizes of double flange tips (from the look of it M and L size). Also come with additional cable for PC ..for Skype I supposed. The cable is detachable from the iem. It can also be used as microphone for those using smart phone and tested on my friend's Note 3 ...very good reception and works well. Button on mic is only for pause when a call is coming in and do not have volume control.
 
 


 

 

 
KZ A1
 
Only comes with 3 sizes of S,M(extra red colour) and L silicone tips in a recycled pulp paper box with KZ logo. Built quality is also good but IMHO Moxpad is better. Can't really show how the pulp paper box look like because during unboxing...had to tear the brown sticky tape off the box and in the process tore off the top layer. Straight up iem for music.
 

 

 
 
 
 
 

 
Pictures taken from iPad ..excuse the bad photography.
 
*Sound*
 
Moxpad X3 - USD23
 
Balanced with very good nice extension in bass. Smooth,airy soundstage, good balanced across the spectrum. Clarity is quite impressive fpr the price. While testing with Led Zeppelin's Moby Dick, Bonzo's drumming has never sounded so good picking up details and separation  which I never noticed before. Attack on the drumming is also superb and hit every note spot on.
 
The best sound achieved is by deep insertion only and over the ear wearing style. Comfort is good and the fit is secured for long hours of usage. 
 
Conclusion - quite warm,detailed sound, clarity is good 
 
 
KZ A1 - USD15
 
Bass is extremely good, very deep,clear and precise. Treble is tad bit too much for me but the mid and soundstage is also excellent but not as good as Moxpad except the bass imho.
 
Daft Punk really sound good with KZ A1 and the bass really shines here .... so much so that when writing this review ..instead of thinking of what to write ....listened to three songs instead of continuing my review.
 
I also found that deep insertion is best to achieved that deep clear bass.
 
Conclusion - excellent deep bass response without sacrifing mid but treble imho is bit bright for my taste.
 
*My Thoughts*
 
Moxpad X3 and KZ A1 are excellent value for money ...my best purchase for this year. IMHO Moxpad is the better of the two but with a little bit of EQ , they are both winners in my book. I would use my Moxpad for music with needs natural reproduction as it should sound such as Led Zep, Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac, John Lee Hooker, Howlin Wolf me BLUES addiction  whereas KZ A1 is really good with EDM or modern recording with FUN sound signature.


----------



## Wokei

Oops ..double post...


----------



## bhazard

Copied from the discovery thread:
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Welp, so after almost a full week, I finally got around to writing the review. Sorry if I had you waiting this long. So now, after four revisions, here's the latest version of my review!
> A little shout-out to my born-to-be-a-photographer sister too, who took the pics earlier this afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter123

@wokei

Thank you, great write up!


----------



## huja

wokei said:


> *Review : Moxpad X3 and KZ A1*
> 
> First of all, not an expert on this subject matter but just a person who loves music and found out about head-fi.org while searching for some decent earphone....and like they always say ...once you're in ...the wallet is the victim. will just give brief rundown on my thoughts on these two baby.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm, your KZ-A1's don't look like the ones I ordered.  Mine are shaped like Senn CX300. 
  
 Mine look like these . . .


----------



## Wokei

huja said:


> Hmmm, your KZ-A1's don't look like the ones I ordered.  Mine are shaped like Senn CX300.
> 
> Mine look like these . . .




Okay ...still KZ brand though!

How do they sound ? Anyway everybody is selling KZ in Aliexpress with different variation of KZ ...look the same but different name/model in their title or some dont even have KZ name anywhere mentioned but when you check the description ....the pictures are the same .

Do tell if they are any good ?

Merry Christmas


----------



## huja

Quick check on Taobao seems to indicate that the model I bought was the Special Edition of the KZ-A1, costing about 3x what the version you bought cost (RMB95 vs RMB35).  Unfortunately, I can't tell you how they sound as they are 7,000 miles away.  They arrived just before I hopped on a plane for holiday travel.  I brought the Moxpad and Somics as stocking stuffers because the packaging was nicer.  The KZ brown box just isn't very Christmas-ie.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> @wokei
> 
> Thank you, great write up!




Thanks ..would like to hear your impressions of them too.... :tongue_smile:


----------



## Wokei

huja said:


> Quick check on Taobao seems to indicate that the model I bought was the Special Edition of the KZ-A1, costing about 3x what the version you bought cost (RMB95 vs RMB35).  Unfortunately, I can't tell you how they sound as they are 7,000 miles away.  They arrived just before I hopped on a plane for holiday travel.  I brought the Moxpad and Somics as stocking stuffers because the packaging was nicer.  The KZ brown box just isn't very Christmas-ie.




Will be waiting to hear your impression when you get back from your Christmas holiday....wow 7000 miles away ...where might that be ?

Also while surfing around Aliexpress, there seem to be another KZ iem model RX ...should be interesting to find out how they sound ....btw how much did you paid for your KZ -A1 Special Edition?


----------



## huja

If I recall, something like RMB75 during the 1212 sale.  So about $13 us.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Thanks ..would like to hear your impressions of them too.... :tongue_smile:




Me to


----------



## jant71

Nice impressions Wokei! The Moxpad look like the same housing and seem to be nearly the same sound. The Moxpad may have a nicer cable as the SoundSoul's is a bit too springy and keeps it's bends.


----------



## Wokei

jant71 said:


> Nice impressions Wokei! The Moxpad look like the same housing and seem to be nearly the same sound. The Moxpad may have a nicer cable as the SoundSoul's is a bit too springy and keeps it's bends.




Thanks....Actually clarity and detailed imho have become more 'clean' or more define if I can descibed it that way with further burn in ...I 'm really loving the sound signature ...non fatiguing


----------



## jant71

I got my Stressless a little bit ago from the DHL guy. These are the 511. My last pair was the 508 model...

  


 As usual perfect fit and finish. They exude a higher quality build than the Soundsoul. As seen on the box there...
 Stressless is Guangzhou Xin Li Electrical products.
  
*Specs*:
  
 9.2mm driver
 16 Ohm
 20 -20,000 F.R.
 47" TPE cable
 93 dB sensitivity
 Aluminum alloy housings
  
 Got to burn them yet in but they are easy to fit, no driver flex, good looking, and a nice deal at $9. They always make nice cheap gifts. After I burn them in a while I'll compare them to the U10 and Delta's.


----------



## bhazard

If you think the Moxpad is clean, the Havi is much cleaner (less bass and warmth though)


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> If you think the Moxpad is clean, the Havi is much cleaner (less bass and warmth though)




Sounds like Havi is definitely an upgrade to Moxpad . What about EQ on Havi to up the bass ...will it still sound good and add more bite to it . I love me self thumping bass but slowly moving toward more natural sound or balanced ...but bass still need to be present.

Sometimes quite reluctant to pay more for iem ...got this bad habit of dismembering my iem when taking off my motorbike helmet ...just put one to RIP yesterday whicjh i got last week ...kinda become one of my favourite actually JBM MJ100 ...will need to get another one.


----------



## Wokei

jant71 said:


> I got my Stressless a little bit ago from the DHL guy. These are the 511. My last pair was the 508 model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup ..saw this brand before and was interested in one model (not sure) that look like one from Urbanwear ...this particular model is huge and comes with few attachment to be fitted to the iem to fit different sizes of the user. Did not pull the trigger as I could not find any review on them.

Really would like yr impressions on 511 and 508.

Cheers and Merry Christmas.


----------



## jant71

wokei said:


> Yup ..saw this brand before and was interested in one model (not sure) that look like one from Urbanwear ...this particular model is huge and comes with few attachment to be fitted to the iem to fit different sizes of the user. Did not pull the trigger as I could not find any review on them.
> 
> Really would like yr impressions on 511 and 508.
> 
> Cheers and Merry Christmas.


 
  
 Merry Christmas! Those, the Medis/Marshall Minor are like more complicated ear buds and low isolation. Not sure how those would be.
  
 I can say that if you like the Moxpad you should like either the 508 or 511 sound.


----------



## Wokei

jant71 said:


> Merry Christmas! Those, the Medis/Marshall Minor are like more complicated ear buds and low isolation. Not sure how those would be.
> 
> I can say that if you like the Moxpad you should like either the 508 or 511 sound.




Thanks ...poor wallet.


----------



## TwinQY

Off to look at the Havis and Stressless. Thanks (that's me speaking, not the wallet).
  
_Did_ promise to compare the Moxpads with the M200 but I think everyone else has written up enough about them at this point (plus it's been two weeks - I can barely recall a thing!)
  
 Also as a heads-up, Mouser forces you to pay for some real pricey shipping so if anyone was planning to get some Molex it might not be as worthwhile lest you  grab some other parts from there as well - that's what I ended up doing anyways so it wasn't much of a problem. Speaking of which, they sound weird as heck -wide, mid-sy. Super wide. Not in a bad way so worth trying out. Hard to put the sound into words.
  
 I see Hoomia listed on the front page. Anyone try out their cute little Magic Pencils? Perfect improptu niece/nephew gifts this holiday.
  
 And on that note, happy holidays!


----------



## bhazard

Haha poor wallet for all! Merry Christmas!


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Haha poor wallet for all! Merry Christmas!




Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vain III

Check these out. I think they're based on the Beats by Dre. I wonder how they sound.


----------



## EDG1

Anybody else having trouble with the aliexpress website? My e-mail address has been approved, but when I go to purchase a pair of headphones, I can't get past the login page ... Thanks for any info ..


----------



## Pastapipo

How about Mosidun?
 I've only tried the Mosidun Earpod, but they are extraodenary.


----------



## jant71

wokei said:


> Yup ..saw this brand before and was interested in one model (not sure) that look like one from Urbanwear ...this particular model is huge and comes with few attachment to be fitted to the iem to fit different sizes of the user. Did not pull the trigger as I could not find any review on them.
> 
> Really would like yr impressions on 511 and 508.
> 
> Cheers and Merry Christmas.


 
 I really only listened to the 508 for a hour or two, not even fully burned it possibly, and a year ago. They made an impression though which is why I bought the 511. I don't think that 511 means it is higher or better. Sound signature is similar so maybe other factors will make a choice if you want to try one to sample. 508 is a little more price-wise on that front. The 508 has a nicer cable, skinny Ety ER4-like braided with a more plastic sheathing and has a slider which the 511 has no slider. The 508 has a choice of two colors. The 508 is smaller though the fit is great for me with either. Not sure if I tried the 508 outside but the TPE cable on the 511 stays softer/flexible in 30-something degree weather which is nice. To me the 508 has a bit more cool factor about it.
  


vain iii said:


> Check these out. I think they're based on the Beats by Dre. I wonder how they sound.


 
 That really looks like a gag, lol. I guess how they sound is right there on the package, "WOW" ! I guess with the pic of a dog on there it is pronounced "doggie".
  


bhazard said:


> Haha poor wallet for all! Merry Christmas!


 
  
 X2!
  
  
  
 Awei has a new one(or one I hadn't seen yet), also under $10...


----------



## peter123

vain iii said:


> Check these out. I think they're based on the Beats by Dre.




What makes you think that


----------



## Vain III

jant71 said:


> That really looks like a gag, lol. I guess how they sound is right there on the package, "WOW" ! I guess with the pic of a dog on there it is pronounced "doggie".






peter123 said:


> What makes you think that




http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge

wow
such knowledge
very meme
much internet
wow


----------



## Wokei

jant71 said:


> I really only listened to the 508 for a hour or two, not even fully burned it possibly, and a year ago. They made an impression though which is why I bought the 511. I don't think that 511 means it is higher or better. Sound signature is similar so maybe other factors will make a choice if you want to try one to sample. 508 is a little more price-wise on that front. The 508 has a nicer cable, skinny Ety ER4-like braided with a more plastic sheathing and has a slider which the 511 has no slider. The 508 has a choice of two colors. The 508 is smaller though the fit is great for me with either. Not sure if I tried the 508 outside but the TPE cable on the 511 stays softer/flexible in 30-something degree weather which is nice. To me the 508 has a bit more cool factor about it.
> 
> Where did you get it for USD 8 ?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## alexv131994

I am looking at the UE 6000 and JVC HA-S680 and I can buy either one for $60-80.

of the cans in this thread, do you guys recommend anything better for the sound/build to price ratio? I am a student so I need something durable and portable that sounds great, with good comfort and isolation. Any ideas? I've looked through the whole thread but it is all kind of overwhelming haha


----------



## Artem

alexv131994 said:


> I am looking at the UE 6000 and JVC HA-S680 and I can buy either one for $60-80.
> 
> of the cans in this thread, do you guys recommend anything better for the sound/build to price ratio? I am a student so I need something durable and portable that sounds great, with good comfort and isolation. Any ideas? I've looked through the whole thread but it is all kind of overwhelming haha


 
 UE6000 has got active noise cancellation, removable cables. If those are the things that attracts you, then go for them. If not, the JVC seems like a pretty compact package by itself. There's a thread specifically created for it IIRC.


----------



## alexv131994

So definitely one of those two rather than something from this thread?


----------



## bhazard

alexv131994 said:


> So definitely one of those two rather than something from this thread?


 
 Takstar HD5500 > UE 6000 
  
 Not sure how the new JVC sounds, but I liked the Takstar over the JVC S500 by quite a bit.
  
 You can get the Takstar from Aliexpress, Taobao, or MP4nation.


----------



## bhazard

pastapipo said:


> How about Mosidun?
> I've only tried the Mosidun Earpod, but they are extraodenary.


 
 They make good cheap earpods, but they don't have anything that can best $50+ iems. I've come to find the $6-10 market very crowded, with good performers from hundreds of companies.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> Takstar HD5500 > UE 6000
> 
> Not sure how the new JVC sounds, but I liked the Takstar over the JVC S500 by quite a bit.
> 
> You can get the Takstar from Aliexpress, Taobao, or MP4nation.




and headphoniaks


----------



## bhazard

The good Moxpad seller also has the Somic Milano M3 on sale for $27 shipped right now. ePacket too.
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Somic-New-Fashion-headphone-with-microphone-Noise-Canceling-portable-Headset-High-Definition-ON-Ear-DJ-studio/639551_1566659047.html
  
 That is cheaper than from Somic themselves. Awesome deal for very good 40mm on ears.
  
 This seller also has the Maya T3.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> The good Moxpad seller also has the Somic Milano M3 on sale for $27 shipped right now. ePacket too.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Somic-New-Fashion-headphone-with-microphone-Noise-Canceling-portable-Headset-High-Definition-ON-Ear-DJ-studio/639551_1566659047.html
> 
> That is cheaper than from Somic themselves. Awesome deal for very good 40mm on ears.
> ...




This seller is good ...my second Moxpad X3 has already arrived at airport awaiting custom clearance and should be delivered by tommorow or Saturday. Made my order on 20th Dec ...very impressive with tracking number. 

When received , will be given as a present to my best mate who the other day tested it ....he was very impressed with Moxpad compared to his VSD1......his words not mine and fanboi of VSonic ...chill.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> This seller is good ...my second Moxpad X3 has already arrived at airport awaiting custom clearance and should be delivered by tommorow or Saturday. Made my order on 20th Dec ...very impressive with tracking number.
> 
> When received , will be given as a present to my best mate who the other day tested it ....he was very impressed with Moxpad compared to his VSD1......his words not mine and fanboi of VSonic ...chill.




Great news on my Moxpad's, they've reached Norway according to the tracking. Now I only need to wait for custom clearance.......


----------



## jant71

Anybody tried a Senicc phone? They are an arm/branch of Somic so they should be good.


----------



## Zelda

^that's something flashy!


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Great news on my Moxpad's, they've reached Norway according to the tracking. Now I only need to wait for custom clearance.......




Good news man  finally


----------



## bhazard

Senicc seems to be an offshoot brand of theirs that focuses on lower priced headphones/earphones. I picked up the MX123 Senicc, and it was very meh. Too much bass bloat, but cheap. The Senicc ST-80 wasn't bad, but the Somic line of headphones are way better.


----------



## onlynormalone

bhazard said:


> The good Moxpad seller also has the Somic Milano M3 on sale for $27 shipped right now. ePacket too.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Somic-New-Fashion-headphone-with-microphone-Noise-Canceling-portable-Headset-High-Definition-ON-Ear-DJ-studio/639551_1566659047.html
> 
> That is cheaper than from Somic themselves. Awesome deal for very good 40mm on ears.
> ...


 
  
 I received my Somic Milano M3 last week.
 Fun, clear, basshead sound that are really comfortable for an on-ear.
 Problem was the cheap plastic build, finger print magnet and not foldable.
 I sent it back as the left side was buzzing with the bass.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Good news man  finally




Yes, I should have them during next week. I'm also waiting for the Havi b3's and the new pistons so I'll do a comparison with all these when they arrive.


----------



## puckshock

Has anyone ordered any of the Xiaomi Pistons off eBay?  I'm curious to see if anyone has tried the original version, which I assume is without beryllium and see if it really makes that significant of a difference.


----------



## bhazard

puckshock said:


> Has anyone ordered any of the Xiaomi Pistons off eBay?  I'm curious to see if anyone has tried the original version, which I assume is without beryllium and see if it really makes that significant of a difference.


 
 Be careful of fakes. I wouldn't trust any seller under $20, and even then unless it is from a respected company, Xiaomi partner, or Xiaomi themselves, I would be very wary. Xiaomi doesn't sell the original anymore, just to give you an indication. The new one is just a much better buy. Same price, better earphone.
  
 I got a fake pair of the first version, and they sounded god awful.


----------



## Tonoben

Be careful of fakes indeed. I'd prefer to pay a premium for products from companies that innovate rather than save a few bucks on "borrowed" intellectual property.


----------



## bhazard

tonoben said:


> Be careful of fakes indeed. I'd prefer to pay a premium for products from companies that innovate rather than save a few bucks on "borrowed" intellectual property.


 
 The ironic part is the chinese copying a chinese product. I'd say its kind of a compliment to Xiaomi... that a $16 limited run earphone is copied because it is so popular.


----------



## jekostas

bhazard said:


> The ironic part is the chinese copying a chinese product. I'd say its kind of a compliment to Xiaomi... that a $16 limited run earphone is copied because it is so popular.


 
  
 If there's money to be made off of counterfeits somebody will make them, this isn't specific to China or anywhere else.
  
 The advantage China has is that foreign companies paid for a good bit of their manufacturing tech, taught them manufacturing processes, R+D, quality control, etc.
  
 Politics aside, anyone have a legit link for the Xiaoimis?  I'm currently working through the Samsung HS330s (a seriously underappreciated set, BTW) and I'll be ready for something new soon.


----------



## bhazard

jekostas said:


> If there's money to be made off of counterfeits somebody will make them, this isn't specific to China or anywhere else.
> 
> The advantage China has is that foreign companies paid for a good bit of their manufacturing tech, taught them manufacturing processes, R+D, quality control, etc.
> 
> Politics aside, anyone have a legit link for the Xiaoimis?  I'm currently working through the Samsung HS330s (a seriously underappreciated set, BTW) and I'll be ready for something new soon.


 
 I bought the HS330s to compare as well. Thanks for mentioning them.
  
 This is the official Xiaomi Taobao link. Can't get any more authentic.
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=p413746989.1.w5003-5243150420.11.er5t5B&id=26522664670&scene=taobao_shop
  
 This is where most of us have been buying it. You can use paypal and don't need a Taobao agent for this. We aren't 100% sure if they are legit yet.
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


----------



## jekostas

Just make sure you replace the stock eartips for the Samsung, and definitely do some experimenting.  Of all the IEMs I've ever tried the HS-330 probably has the most drastic changes to sound signature from tip rolling I've ever experienced.


----------



## bhazard

Got a ton of the newest KZ earphones in today.
  
 Burning the first one in. KZ CKW Pro. Typical AT house sound. Boosted bass, boosted treble. I've come to realize I'm not a fan of the AT sound unless they put out more balanced sets (like the IM50).
  
 Very nice for $30. It easily matches some $100 sets, but the Havi is better and more accurate at $10 more.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Got a ton of the newest KZ earphones in today.
> 
> Burning the first one in. KZ CKW Pro. Typical AT house sound. Boosted bass, boosted treble. I've come to realize I'm not a fan of the AT sound unless they put out more balanced sets (like the IM50).
> 
> Very nice for $30. It easily matches some $100 sets, but the Havi is better and more accurate at $10 more.




My kz a1 arrived in Norway yesterday. I should get it next week along with the Moxpad's. Also got the Phrodi Pod201, Havi's and the new Piston's on the way. Will arrange a shootout when I get them all


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> My kz a1 arrived in Norway yesterday. I should get it next week along with the Moxpad's. Also got the Phrodi Pod201, Havi's and the new Piston's on the way. Will arrange a shootout when I get them all


 
 My guess:  Havi > Piston 2.0 > Moxpad > a1 > Pod201
  
 The a1 is only really good for strong bass. Never heard the Pod201.
  
 I lost my Moxpad already as well. If it doesn't show up, I may need to order another.


----------



## bhazard

Joker posted quick impressions of the Fidue in-ears. They sound like winners.


----------



## huja

peter123 said:


> Great news on my Moxpad's, they've reached Norway according to the tracking. Now I only need to wait for custom clearance.......


----------



## L0SLobos

From my own personal experience with some of these ear/headphones, a lot of these chinese companies products have poor build quality/engineering when compared to the likes of Sennheiser, Denon, Audio-technica, FAD, Fostex, Stax. But I guess the low pricing makes it acceptable?


----------



## bhazard

l0slobos said:


> From my own personal experience with some of these ear/headphones, a lot of these chinese companies products have poor build quality/engineering when compared to the likes of Sennheiser, Denon, Audio-technica, FAD, Fostex, Stax. But I guess the low pricing makes it acceptable?


 
 You could say there are poor build quality American brands as well. Lower end Skullcandy sets come to mind. They are built in China anyway.
  
 Yes, there are plenty of poor quality Chinese products, yet there are many excellent ones as well. Do you deny that VSonic makes excellent iems?
  
 Stax is now owned by Edifier (a Chinese company). Edifier makes a very nice headphone, the H850, that is unavailable in the US. I have one though, and it is a >$50 gem. Is anything Stax a poor product because it is Chinese owned now?
  
 We only know of VSonic because of the community and their experiences with it. There just happens to be a lot of unknown quality chinese audio pieces out there, and it would be awesome to know all the good stuff from the bad.
  
 The Ostry, Moe, Moxpad, and the Havi are all very good iems I've tried. Joker mentioned Fidue in his latest impressions as well, and they seem like a great new up and comer.


----------



## L0SLobos

bhazard said:


> You could say there are poor build quality American brands as well. Lower end Skullcandy sets come to mind. They are built in China anyway.
> 
> Yes, there are plenty of poor quality Chinese products, yet there are many excellent ones as well. Do you deny that VSonic makes excellent iems?
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm. Yeah I've had the opportunity to try out the Vsonic gr07 at a local headphone shop, and I can't deny that it is an excellent iem, probably best in class for its price range, but I did have some issues with sibilance~harsh trebles. However, I still couldn't really bring myself to like/buy it. It might be just me, but I value design/engineering quality just as much as audio quality. Which is why I prefer something like the sennheiser hd800 that excels in all fields.
  
 Regarding the topic of this thread, I think many of these Chinese products would be more successful here if they advertised more/featured more in NA and have beneficial connections with local headphone stores. And they should bump up their design/material/manufacturing quality even if it means more premium prices.


----------



## jekostas

l0slobos said:


> Regarding the topic of this thread, I think many of these Chinese products would be more successful here if they advertised more/featured more in NA and have beneficial connections with local headphone stores. And they should bump up their design/material/manufacturing quality even if it means more premium prices.


 
  
 You're making the completely unreasonable assumption that these companies even care about serving the North American market with their own brands.  As has been pointed out, they already sell in North America - as OEMs for Western brands.


----------



## analogsurviver

peter123 said:


> My kz a1 arrived in Norway yesterday. I should get it next week along with the Moxpad's. Also got the Phrodi Pod201, Havi's and the new Piston's on the way. Will arrange a shootout when I get them all


 
 I chewed through this thread today in ONE GO - after searching for smartphone and as collateral damage finding XIAOMI IEMs. I am specially intrigued by the new Piston version with beryllium diaphragm. 
  
 Havi M3 Pro version is also something of interest - as I really need IEM monitoring of live recordings and fun and V and U signatures are to be avoided at all costs. On its way to me is a pair of Superlux 381Fs - something that might fit the bill, in fact my way of trying the physical outline of such design and compatibility with intended application, as I am eying Philips Fidelio S1 or better yet, S2, which share the  general physical outline with 381Fs, size, semi open, etc. 
  
 I will probably start a new thread on monitoring with IEMs - as I do it always under the mufflers and I have found very little if anything on head-fi in this direction. Please note I record classical/vocal/ACOUSTIC music and any studio type experience is perhaps contraproductive. Preferred "cans" I own and use are AKG K 1000 and Stax Lambda, but these are useless for monitoring live in the same acoustical space with performers ( concert hall, church, etc ). Isolation is paramount, that is why I use OVER IEMs mufflers, to get the overall isolation ( combination of IEMs and mufflers ) of the order of approx 60 dB :
http://solutions.3m.co.uk/wps/portal/3M/en_GB/OccSafety/Home/Products/ProductCatalogue/?PC_Z7_RJH9U5230GE3E02LECFTDQKKT1000000_nid=QBQP479KLXbeN8MT32R3VMgl
  
 My current IEMs also fit into this thread - XKDUN CKM-700 http://www.head-fi.org/t/579727/mysterious-focalprice-iems-amazing-impressions-and-comparisons-inside  ; they are nice as long as good midrange is the only requirement, but suffer on loud bass and treble leaves too much to be desired. I had high hopes for Sennheiser IE800, but these seem to be too much fun and too litlle precision oriented, even if one disregards ludicrous price.
  
 Your comments on everything you are expecting would be more than welcome. But PLEASE - do give all of them a decent burn in time - out of the box, most headphones/IEMs do not show their true characters. I am most interested in Xiaomi new Pistons.
  
 HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## analogsurviver

@Bhazard : THANK YOU for this great thread. Please see the post above this one.
  
 Since you are familiar with JVC HA-S500, which I also own and use, I would be most interested in your impression of Havi M3s Professional and XIAOMI Pistons you have in the pipeline.
  
 Have a great holliday season !


----------



## bhazard

analogsurviver said:


> I chewed through this thread today in ONE GO - after searching for smartphone and as collateral damage finding XIAOMI IEMs. I am specially intrigued by the new Piston version with beryllium diaphragm.
> 
> Havi M3 Pro version is also something of interest - as I really need IEM monitoring of live recordings and fun and V and U signatures are to be avoided at all costs. On its way to me is a pair of Superlux 381Fs - something that might fit the bill, in fact my way of trying the physical outline of such design and compatibility with intended application, as I am eying Philips Fidelio S1 or better yet, S2, which share the  general physical outline with 381Fs, size, semi open, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry to say, but I have the Superlux 381 and 386 as well, and neither will work for monitoring purposes. I wasn't a fan of either one. The Havi however is one of the more accurate iems I have heard. Only a frequency response graph would verify it, as I could be wrong.
  
 The review of the Pistons also shows a V signature, but a good one. We'll see.
  
 I would like to see a monitoring thread. People don't really know how well a flat response with low distortion makes a ton of difference. The Sony V6 is the only truly trusted monitoring headphone out there, and there has never been any mention of a monitoring IEM anywhere to my knowledge.
  


analogsurviver said:


> @Bhazard : THANK YOU for this great thread. Please see the post above this one.
> 
> Since you are familiar with JVC HA-S500, which I also own and use, I would be most interested in your impression of Havi M3s Professional and XIAOMI Pistons you have in the pipeline.
> 
> Have a great holliday season !


 
  
 The S500 is another U signature headphone I ended up not liking. Too much sparkle in the treble.
  
 I'll let you know how the Havi and Piston compare.
  
 I am also not a proponent of burn-in. A driver's signature and characteristic will not change from hour 1 to hour 100. It may possibly "tighten" up over that time, but there is no evidence it will do so. Your perception can vary greatly from every listening session, to every different song though. The Havi has been the same from hour 1 to hour 40 as of now, and I loved it since the first listen. It has not changed since.
  
 I may just keep one or two other iems along with the Havi, as I feel I don't need to spend much more money having the HE-500, the Havi, and an exceptional DIY speaker setup.


----------



## analogsurviver

bhazard said:


> Sorry to say, but I have the Superlux 381 and 386 as well, and neither will work for monitoring purposes. I wasn't a fan of either one. The Havi however is one of the more accurate iems I have heard. Only a frequency response graph would verify it, as I could be wrong.
> 
> The review of the Pistons also shows a V signature, but a good one. We'll see.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the quick reply.
  
 I should (and will) elaborate the whole IEM monitoring thing - in that proposed thread. It does involve a specific amplifier and crosfeed processing of one kind or another, so it is not "business as usual" - in my case, requiring a bit more bassy phones than if they were run off normal output. I had to seal each and every vent on the HA-S500 in order to get "flat" bass with this combo - it is a proper basshead can when used normally ... - but paired with the said amp it is really very good.
  
 HA-S500 is perhaps one of the toughest drivers to burn in - I positively HATED it from the box, so bloated and ill defined was its bass, with midbass hump etc.etc. It colured well into the midrange, but biggest failing was to produce anything resembling acoustics of the venue (space) on familiar recordings. After a LONG period it finally gave in - now it is superb in this regard. But generally I agree with you - if I do not like (or hear the potential) on first listen, that can will not improve to my liking regardless of burn in.
  
 HA-S500 is a very good high frequency resolver - if it gets too busy in the treble, check what is going in. It can be bright(ish), but will be clean. Save for a resonance within the earcup affecting flute and female vocals - where it can be painfully bad, considering how clean it is otherwise. 
  
 Please note the minimum resolution I work with is 48/24 (only for rehearsals), real thing is DSD128. My only device capable of MP3 is Korg MR1 DSD recorder - and I use MP3 capability only to record daily 6 hour classical programme that runs from midnight to about 6 AM, which I listen to then during daytime to see if there are any new interesting musicians/recordings. HA-S500 will mercilessly tell you what CD, let alone MP3, is doing wrong. So, killing the messenger ...
  
 I got intrigued by the beryllium material used for diaphragm in new Pistons - knowing what it can do in tweeters. IEMs are notoriously lacking in treble, particularly single driver ones ( which I still prefer over multi driver versions because of coherence these multis usually lack ) - so I am interested in ANYTHING that might help in this regard.
 If it does not cost an arm and a leg as with Pistons - better still.
  
 FYI - just listened to my baby Stax (SR 001) after a considerable time - and compared to the HA-S500/w above amp they lack in dynamics, bass, treble extension - and above all, have sounstage cramped in the head - to the point of being "unusable" - baby Stax is still in its stock form ( but I might consider modding the amp to get better results ).  Both have far too low isolation for monitoring and are unusable for this purpose, above was just a hint which direction in sound  I am interested in.
  
 I find it amusing but not funny that I get so good results with $ 5-12 ( depends where you buy it ) XKDUN CKM-700 ( NOT the CK-700, which can screech on soprano to the point of unlistenability ) - save for the missing treble extension/detail, I get near facsimile sound from the mike feed in IEMs under mufflers as heard live without any gear. CKM-700 is limited in loud bass too, but does that rather gently, by compression and not glaring immediately audible distortion. It is these limitations I would like to improve upon or get rid of altogether, while keeping the midrange/lower treble of CKM-700.
  
 And reference is, as pointed above, live acoustic music, where equipment has nowhere to hide - not recording done by other person, in another venue, etc.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> Got a ton of the newest KZ earphones in today.
> 
> Burning the first one in. KZ CKW Pro. Typical AT house sound. Boosted bass, boosted treble. I've come to realize I'm not a fan of the AT sound unless they put out more balanced sets (like the IM50).
> 
> Very nice for $30. It easily matches some $100 sets, but the Havi is better and more accurate at $10 more.




Did you get the second pair of a1 from Taobao?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> Did you get the second pair of a1 from Taobao?


 
 Yes.
  
 They sound mildly more refined over the first a1 I got, but not much difference. Still a pure basshead iem.


----------



## bhazard

KZ has another winner that they just released:
*"KZ-professional 5.8MM extreme micro ring ear headphones HD audio enthusiast penetrating vocals"*
  
 As listed in the description, it looks and sounds like a Balanced Armature iem, but it has the huge bass kick of a dynamic. It is my favorite of the new ones so far.
  
 Aluminum alloy, great clarity, big bass, balanced armature type highs, all for $10. Awesome.
  
 Description:
  
"When we put this miniature moving coil (dynamic) tuned out with and comparable to the resolution of moving iron (Balanced Armature) headphones, then what does that mean?
Listening habits of traditional moving coil and moving iron tradition of burning faithful can now be replaced consider taste and experience this new type of micro-coil sound. The newly developed 5.8MM micro dynamic pronunciation unit cell volume is only one-third of an ordinary moving coil, using nanoscale membrane. Refined with deep cavity design can be worn in the ear canal, isolating outside sound to gain a better listening experience. KZ The micro ring style biased in favor of a balanced, taking into account the relatively chores, pop, music, rock, vocals and so on. Sufficient resolving power can be comparable to the general moving iron headphones, very human voice is quite distinctive charm. Wire aspects of the use of KZ custom 32-core enthusiast LC-OFC wire, wrapped inside a bulletproof fiber material. Sound transmission loss of zero, in terms of anti-pull better than those of ordinary headphone cable N times. Cavity material, aluminum alloy, very sturdy said.
Standard accessories: three pairs of silicone sets. Reminder: balance, positioning professional headphones are not suitable for heavy flavors enthusiasts. A headset is only one voice style, each and every person is different listening preferences. So please do not sound all requirements imposed on the shoulders of a headset, it's a lot of pressure."


----------



## Zelda

bhazard said:


> KZ has another winner that they just released:
> *"KZ-professional 5.8MM extreme micro ring ear headphones HD audio enthusiast penetrating vocals"*


 
 that's quite a name for just a $10 phone. reminds me of some company...


----------



## bhazard

zelda said:


> that's quite a name for just a $10 phone. reminds me of some company...


 
 Lol.
  
 They just call it the Micro Ring. It's a little easier to say I think.
  
 Great SQ though. If the Monoprice is the $8 standard to go by, these blow past it by quite a bit.
  
 I didn't even realize it, but KZ sent it for free with my order of the 2014 IEM! The Micro Ring I actually ordered is still in transit. Very cool of them


----------



## Zelda

bhazard said:


> Lol.
> 
> They just call it the Micro Ring. It's a little easier to say I think.
> 
> ...


 
 where you get them from?


----------



## Zelda

zelda said:


> where you get them from?


 
 found it. they copied the ATH CKN design!!!


----------



## peter123

zelda said:


> found it. they copied the ATH CKN design!!!




Where did you find them?


----------



## Zelda

cart100.com 
 no paypal payment though


----------



## Zelda

how's the cable anyway? J-cord microphonic springy cable??


----------



## Zelda

here too 
http://www.ibuyla.com/product/36694031589


----------



## peter123

Thank you!


----------



## bhazard

I'm really liking them. Cord is slightly microphonic, but for the price, these punch much, much higher than what they are going for. I actually like them better than the ones that have the CKM99 design. They are my favorite KZ in ear as of now. Much more accurate and clearer than the KZ-A1, with 80% of the bass.
  
 They are similar to the Moxpad, but a little clearer. I lost my Moxpad though so I can't A/B them


----------



## Inszy

How about Havi vs new KZ?


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> How about Havi vs new KZ?


 
 Compliments each other. I may replace the Gratitude as my bass compliment to the Havi.
  
 The Havi would be near perfect if it had deep punchy bass, which it doesn't. I ordered the standard extended Havi yesterday, because I'm too curious about it.


----------



## Grayson73

What do you think of this comparison?  His favorite was the HD6000.  He said the HD5500 had too much bass.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/692998/big-comparison-of-chinese-headphones


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> What do you think of this comparison?  His favorite was the HD6000.  He said the HD5500 had too much bass.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692998/big-comparison-of-chinese-headphones


 
 The HD5500 is a pure bass EDM / DJ headphone.
  
 The HD6000 is a bass and highs boosted headphone.
  
 I posted their frequency response graphs some pages back, which would give you a better idea of the sound.


----------



## analogsurviver

bhazard said:


> Sorry to say, but I have the Superlux 381 and 386 as well, and neither will work for monitoring purposes. I wasn't a fan of either one. The Havi however is one of the more accurate iems I have heard. Only a frequency response graph would verify it, as I could be wrong.
> 
> The review of the Pistons also shows a V signature, but a good one. We'll see.
> 
> ...


 
 I just got my Superlux HD381F and can confirm they are totally unsuited for monitoring IN UNEQUALIZED form. I did a quick equalizing in foobar and that could be useable. What I can get after half an hour or so still  sounds too ssssibilant - and the main purpose of finding if this form factor works with my ears AND under Peltor Optime III mufflers has been fullfilled - it works OK. So, if Philips S1/S2 (same form factor) are significantly better behaved in the frequency response, that may be useable without having to resort to EQ. Any comments along these lines welcome!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Stay away from Somic L4!!!! This is one of the worst IEM's I ever heard. A total waste of 50$. It has no bass and no treble and the mids are so so.


----------



## jwong

Just got my Pistons from ibuygou. Too early to say much, but my first impressions are very positive! The only thing is... how are you supposed to tell left from right on these things?


----------



## analogsurviver

jwong said:


> Just got my Pistons from ibuygou. Too early to say much, but my first impressions are very positive! The only thing is... how are you supposed to tell left from right on these things?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlL7FGRr4zw


----------



## jwong

Ha!  Well, um yes... but that doesn't tell me after I pull them out and need to put them in again.


----------



## analogsurviver

jwong said:


> Ha!  Well, um yes... but that doesn't tell me after I pull them out and need to put them in again.


 
 An o-ring on right side?
  
 A red o-ring on right, black on left side ?
  
 A knot on cable on one side only - per your preference ?
  
 Seriously, it is the sound impression on Pistons I am after ...


----------



## jwong

Well, the only IEM I have to compare the Pistons to are the Monster Gratitudes. And surprisingly, the Pistons are in the same ballpark.
  
 When I first plugged them in they were bass heavy, but that cleared up in a very short time. They have a good amount of bass, but now they aren't bass-heavy. They do sound a bit warmer than the Gratitudes to me and have just slightly less detail. That's probably from missing the slight edge that the Gratitudes have to their trebles. The new Pistons are smoother.
  
 I like them quite a bit. They're far better than the Deltas, which are the last inexpensive Chinese IEMs I had. For the cash, these are tremendously good IEMs.


----------



## analogsurviver

jwong said:


> Well, the only IEM I have to compare the Pistons to are the Monster Gratitudes. And surprisingly, the Pistons are in the same ballpark.
> 
> When I first plugged them in they were bass heavy, but that cleared up in a very short time. They have a good amount of bass, but now they aren't bass-heavy. They do sound a bit warmer than the Gratitudes to me and have just slightly less detail. That's probably from missing the slight edge that the Gratitudes have to their trebles. The new Pistons are smoother.
> 
> I like them quite a bit. They're far better than the Deltas, which are the last inexpensive Chinese IEMs I had. For the cash, these are tremendously good IEMs.


 
 Thank you - smoothness is a rare virtue in IEMs.
  
 Slow to notice - you have JVC HA-S400/500 in your avatar - after you have given Pistons at least a 24 hour burn-in, I would like to ask you how JVCs and Pistons compare. Thank you in advance !


----------



## jwong

I should change my avatar. The S500 has been gone a while. My current main squeeze are the AKG K545, and I have a set of the Takstar HD5500 too.


----------



## Nrocket

After further listen my silver KZ-A1 are just awful I don't know what us wrong but I am happy everyone else likes there's.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jwong said:


> Well, the only IEM I have to compare the Pistons to are the Monster Gratitudes. And surprisingly, the Pistons are in the same ballpark.
> 
> When I first plugged them in they were bass heavy, but that cleared up in a very short time. They have a good amount of bass, but now they aren't bass-heavy. They do sound a bit warmer than the Gratitudes to me and have just slightly less detail. That's probably from missing the slight edge that the Gratitudes have to their trebles. The new Pistons are smoother.
> 
> I like them quite a bit. They're far better than the Deltas, which are the last inexpensive Chinese IEMs I had. For the cash, these are tremendously good IEMs.


 
      I will second that. Listening to the Pistons for at least 50 hours now, I noticed that the bass seems to be smoothening out now. I was kinda worried that the dirves may have been affected after accidentally yanking on it several times, and potentially shocking them because of my own static electricity (very technical, but very common). I guess I was wrong.
      Burn-in (or what others call break-in) on these things are real. Acoustic and jazz tracks have more airiness to them, and I was quite astonished. And at $16, its performance is 10x its price.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Hyped!!!...... for those pistons. Keep em' impressions coming ya'll!!!


----------



## bhazard

More KZ goodness:
  
 Foldable M-100 type headset with a silver wire!
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.zVqc5R&id=36863068987
  
 GK Spartacus (The pic is epic)
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36786796789
  
 GK Piston (with "Crear-bass")
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36862844772
  
 KZ Zirconium Ceramic (First of it's kind)
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17736547290
  
 I'm hyped for the Piston. I'm anti coloration on my audio, so we'll see how they do.
  
 I do not like the DS or GK1 KZ models. Treble is too harsh.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> More KZ goodness:
> 
> Foldable M-100 type headset with a silver wire!
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.zVqc5R&id=36863068987
> ...


 

 ^ Oh wow dat m100 knockoff looks pretty sweet, if someone got the skittles to transplant a great sounding set of drivers in there it just might make a great portable.  Wonder how they sound stock though......


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh wow dat m100 knockoff looks pretty sweet, if someone got the skittles to transplant a great sounding set of drivers in there it just might make a great portable.  Wonder how they sound stock though......


 
 They do use their own drivers. It's in the pics.
  
 They say it's more accurate and sounds better than the AKG's in the pic with them. We'll see. The case and wire are worth $50 alone to me.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> They do use their own drivers. It's in the pics.
> 
> They say it's more accurate and sounds better than the AKG's in the pic with them. We'll see. The case and wire are worth $50 alone to me.


 

 Yeppp but not sure about built and comfort cuz even the original m100s gave a lot of people comfort issues, but yeah it is crazy cheap for the entire package you are getting that's for sure.  Any Chinese reviews on them or anything like that???


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp but not sure about built and comfort cuz even the original m100s gave a lot of people comfort issues, but yeah it is crazy cheap for the entire package you are getting that's for sure.  Any Chinese reviews on them or anything like that???


 
 Nope, it's a pre-order releasing next week 
  
 It's the newer version of this one, which isn't foldable, and doesn't have the cool new case and wire:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.69.wCLJG3&id=35093677298
  
 Some reviews in the evaluation section on this model:
"listen to the low frequency effect is indeed very prominent,  it is well worth the price, workmanship materials are good. Far exceeded my expectations headphones,  I did not expect to burn after the hand headphones After the 11 hours, this headset surprised me, the sound field is very wide indeed, heard a lot of detail, I like the sound.
  
"Packaging was very good, the appearance of domineering, tried it works well, the sound quality sounds very good, very clear treble, treble particularly crisp, without breaking the tone, tenor and vigorous, excellent vocals, bass full and powerful, not stuffy; low frequency flexibility and clarity is good."


----------



## mochill

Looks like kz iems are epic


----------



## Zelda

any idea about these?
http://www.bipanda.com/taobao/view/id/25630560351
http://www.walstonn.com/goods.php?id=299


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I think that KZ deserve their own appreciation thread.


----------



## Arvan

hal rockwell said:


> I think that KZ deserve their own appreciation thread.


 
 Any particular KZ model you praise ?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

arvan said:


> Any particular KZ model you praise ?


 
  
 I only have the a1 and it sounds awesome. I plan on getting their entire product line some day down the road.


----------



## Grayson73

jwong said:


> Well, the only IEM I have to compare the Pistons to are the Monster Gratitudes. And surprisingly, the Pistons are in the same ballpark.
> 
> When I first plugged them in they were bass heavy, but that cleared up in a very short time. They have a good amount of bass, but now they aren't bass-heavy. They do sound a bit warmer than the Gratitudes to me and have just slightly less detail. That's probably from missing the slight edge that the Gratitudes have to their trebles. The new Pistons are smoother.
> 
> I like them quite a bit. They're far better than the Deltas, which are the last inexpensive Chinese IEMs I had. For the cash, these are tremendously good IEMs.


 
 Xiaomi Piston is under $10 shipped on Ebay and they're in the same ballpark as the Monster Gratitudes?  Officially hyped!


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Xiaomi Piston is under $10 shipped on Ebay and they're in the same ballpark as the Monster Gratitudes?  Officially hyped!


 
 Stay away from the $10 ones. They are fake. I bought one and it sounds terrible.
  
 I listed a few sites some pages back with the official updated ones (gold color).


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> I only have the a1 and it sounds awesome. I plan on getting their entire product line some day down the road.


 
 Don't get them all. Not all of them are good. A lot of them are however.
  
 I should do an appreciation thread on them. On it.


----------



## bhazard

zelda said:


> any idea about these?
> http://www.bipanda.com/taobao/view/id/25630560351
> http://www.walstonn.com/goods.php?id=299


 
 Seems like Sidy is another KZ type of company, with their own custom designed models. Interesting.
  
 Sidy's store
http://sidy7.taobao.com/shop/view_shop.htm?user_number_id=16566985
  
 Their new models seem to be the DM2 and HK1. The DM2 (flagship) looks really nice, with multiple filters, tips, and a nice tin to hold it in. 10.1mm driver.
  
 This review of the DM2 is interesting:
 "This is what I heard the best headphones, the quality is much better than my VSD1S! Shape is very strange, I like! Store service is good, all five! Look forward to new works!"


----------



## jant71

Put me down for a DM2 and a DX1


----------



## mochill

Just got the xiaomi pistons 2 ...sound ****i fist and in few sec it cleared up and dayummmmm. Stock tips sux us aftermarket tips.


----------



## mochill

The bass was muddy and cleared up so fast and mids and treble are so freakishly clear also soundstage is expansive. $200 performance easily when compared to my dnk


----------



## Arvan

What about these? Looks really cool if you ask me!
  
http://www.easy-taobao.com/taobao/view/id/36786796789


----------



## vic2vic

mochill said:


> Just got the xiaomi pistons 2 ...sound ****i fist and in few sec it cleared up and dayummmmm. Stock tips sux us aftermarket tips.


 
  
 Any suggestion on tips ?


----------



## mochill

Sony hybrid


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> The bass was muddy and cleared up so fast and mids and treble are so freakishly clear also soundstage is expansive. $200 performance easily when compared to my dnk


 
 Looks like we have a new awesome, cheap discovery on our hands, confirmed by multiple people. Hopefully mine arrive soon.


----------



## bhazard

arvan said:


> What about these? Looks really cool if you ask me!
> 
> http://www.easy-taobao.com/taobao/view/id/36786796789


 
 Yep, the KZ GK-"Spartacus". They look great, are cheap, and have changeable filters. I'm placing a multi KZ and Sidy order later with them in it.
  
 This is probably the cheapest I've ever seen an IEM with changeable filters. The ones I've seen start in the $100+ range.


----------



## vic2vic

mochill said:


> Sony hybrid


 
 Thanks.
  
 The front hole in the Pistons' tips looks quite wide if compared to the Sony Hybrids, at least based on web pictures, as I do not own the Sony's yet.
 Wouldn't this block part of the Pistons output or change its sound ?
  
 Or are there various types of Sony Hybrids ?


----------



## peter123

I just ordered the Sidy S1 and the kz cm9. I'll guess those dn1000's will have to wait, there's just to much exiting to discover out there


----------



## kong

Could you please add the link(s) to buy a genuine Xiaomi Piston on the first post?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I just ordered the Sidy S1 and the kz cm9. I'll guess those dn1000's will have to wait, there's just to much exiting to discover out there


 
  
 The CM9 is pretty good, but a little colored, possibly like the AT CKN99 itself. They may send you the "Micro Ring" for free as a gift for purchasing it, which also had very good SQ, making it a good purchase anyway.
  


kong said:


> Could you please add the link(s) to buy a genuine Xiaomi Piston on the first post?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Just did. I ordered from ibuygou, but the others should work too. I'll try to place the most popular models with links and instructions on how to purchase them.


----------



## bhazard

The Somic MH415 detachable 5.5mm micro driver is now available for ~$25-30.


----------



## jekostas

Had an extended listen to the Somic L4 today, about an hour.  Single balanced armature.
  
 Complete piece of crap.  Decent detail and clarity but severe roll off at both ends.  Easily beaten by other entry level BAs like the Astrotec Am-90.  You know you're in tough when the manufacturer's rated FR is 100Hz-10Khz


----------



## bhazard

jekostas said:


> Had an extended listen to the Somic L4 today, about an hour.  Single balanced armature.
> 
> Complete piece of crap.  Decent detail and clarity but severe roll off at both ends.  Easily beaten by other entry level BAs like the Astrotec Am-90.  You know you're in tough when the manufacturer's rated FR is 100Hz-10Khz


 
 At least they are honest with their FR. That's what scared me away from it in the first place. I don't understand why they would release it, when they have much better iems for much cheaper.  The MH407 they have is a very good single BA which rivals the A161P, and is also cheaper than the L4.
  
 An excellent piece of audio gear will hit 20hz-20khz flat with minimal variance, no matter what the price is. 100hz to 10hz is just scary bad.


----------



## mochill

http://m.ebay.com/itm/141155457024?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
bought my pistons from him


----------



## Wokei

bhazard

I have Astrotec AM-800 and Hisoundaudio BA100 in my wishlist and knowing how much you like Havi B3..... What would be the difference in sound between these two against Havi?

Everybody is welcome to comment and much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> bhazard
> 
> I have Astrotec AM-800 and Hisoundaudio BA100 in my wishlist and knowing how much you like Havi B3..... What would be the difference in sound between these two against Havi?
> 
> Everybody is welcome to comment and much appreciated. Thanks.


 
 I never tried the Astrotec, but I have the BA100 and I'm selling it. It is just too thin in presentation, and not entirely accurate. Meanwhile, the Havi (pro) is one of the clearest, most accurate iems i've had.
  
 I use fast, complicated heavy metal as a benchmark to how well a driver/drivers can perform. Typical audiophile tests use vocal work to get a "feeling", but most of those recordings are not hitting the entire frequency range with multiple overdriven instruments at the same time. If you can still hear everything clearly in this chaos, with perfect separation, the drivers are doing something right. The Havi does this, while, the BA100 does not.


----------



## Zelda

jant71 said:


> Put me down for a DM2 and a DX1


 
 you got hyped??


----------



## bhazard

zelda said:


> you got hyped??


 
 I pulled back on the Sidy DM2. I found a really detailed review from someone in China that compared the VSD1 and the DUNU 1k to it, and the VSD1 and DUNU were both overall better. At $60, I feel it is too expensive if the VSD1 already sounds better in some areas.
  
 Plus, the $12 Spartacus has changeable filters just like the DM2 does. That seems like a much better value.


----------



## jant71

Anybody know anything about the KZ OMX2?...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/First-kz-double-mylar-combination-earbud-earphones-bass-elastic-cell-phone-general/1568460833.html Might be cheap enough to try as well as a bit quirky in the design.
  
 The past two days here in NY, USA we have had around 20-ish and below daytime temps and I have used two earphones. My Gratitudes and my Stressless 511. The Monster were a bit of a bust as the cable stiffened up and made them microphonic crazy and want to come out and the Stressless TPE coated cable was fine in the cold. Nice to be flashy, having a rose gold colored flat cable but comes at the expense of usability in winter.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Anybody know anything about the KZ OMX2...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/First-kz-double-mylar-combination-earbud-earphones-bass-elastic-cell-phone-general/1568460833.html


 
 I have it. I didn't like it. Couldn't get a good fit or semi seal, and I don't like earbuds in general.
  
 The actual price is only like $7 as well before Taobao costs. ~$10 after.


----------



## jant71

Yeah, surprised with a lot of big driver Asian made earbuds. Even here in the states, 15.4 and 16mm drivers are too big and give many fit issues.


----------



## Arvan

Came across these.. My experience with similar micro HD driver units from JVC are very good... Looks interesting i think! Any inputs?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maya-earphones-for-mobile-phone-or-laptop/1290672513.html


----------



## bhazard

arvan said:


> Came across these.. My experience with similar micro HD driver units from JVC are very good... Looks interesting i think! Any inputs?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maya-earphones-for-mobile-phone-or-laptop/1290672513.html


 
 Maya makes good stuff, although it is a little pricey sometimes.
  
 I ordered this one (E19) a long time ago, but the order was cancelled. At $25 now, I may re-order it. Very sleek look.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maya-E19-bass-in-ear-earphone-hifi-sports-headphone/1575822778.html


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Maya makes good stuff, although it is a little pricey sometimes.
> 
> I ordered this one (E19) a long time ago, but the order was cancelled. At $25 now, I may re-order it. *Very sleek look*.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maya-E19-bass-in-ear-earphone-hifi-sports-headphone/1575822778.html


 
    Tell me about it. It looks gorgeous, but not sure how it might sound. It seems to have some sort of technology which directs the sound straight into one's ears instead of having it resonate through the ear canal. Resonating frequencies can have some unfavorable effects if I recall correctly. And you guys get it there for $25? These things are slightly more expensive around here (about $28 average) but that doesn't really mean much. I'd really like to hear your impressions on them if you do happen to buy them. Oh, and don't forget to have it face off with the Pistons. We need to crown the $20 king in due time.


----------



## krayziehustler

would be great if there was an index of which ones have online stores that will ship to US...


----------



## Arvan

JVC have been using the "micro HD driver" for a while now. They place the driver right in the nozzle. My experience is that it is very easy to get a good fit. And since they have a pretty large vented chamber the soundstage are rather good and they sound airy. I like it! The ones i have are the JVC HA-FXC51 and they are bloody darn good! Hence my interest in the E19


----------



## SyCo87

Has anyone ever exchanged an Audio Technica iem before? My right earpiece has a static(y) sound coming from it when it handles highs and I want to try to exchange or repair it. Should I go about this through CDJapan or ATH?


----------



## Zelda

syco87 said:


> Has anyone ever exchanged an Audio Technica iem before? My right earpiece has a static(y) sound coming from it when it handles highs and I want to try to exchange or repair it. Should I go about this through CDJapan or ATH?


 
 what ATH you have? if you got it from CDjapan just contact them, they have a good service


----------



## SyCo87

IM50


----------



## Grayson73

Which is better between Havi B3 and Xiaomi Pistons?


----------



## peter123

Don't think anyone here got both yet......

My Havi's will arrive tomorrow and the Piston's should not be far away so we'll know soon. I also believe that bhazard has the Piston's on the way.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Don't think anyone here got both yet......
> 
> My Havi's will arrive tomorrow and the Piston's should not be far away so we'll know soon. I also believe that bhazard has the Piston's on the way.




Peter,

Cant wait to hear your impression on Havi B3 as I am also planning to get it and also other KZ 2014 model and that ridiculous name earphone Gidy Spartacus with the interchangeBle nozzle.

Btw did u get yr KZ A1...actually my second Moxpad and KZ A1 have already arrived and me best mate want it ....


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Peter,
> 
> Cant wait to hear your impression on Havi B3 as I am also planning to get it and also other KZ 2014 model and that ridiculous name earphone Gidy Spartacus with the interchangeBle nozzle.
> 
> Btw did u get yr KZ A1...actually my second Moxpad and KZ A1 have already arrived and me best mate want it ....


 
 I seems as if the postman didn't bring me my Havi's today after all. They should arrive any day now though.
  
 I got the KZ A1 and my impressions with them are a bit diversed: they have a terrific clarity for the price and the sub bass is really deep. With music that has a lot of fast bass I do find the bass to be a bit overwhelming. Some exaples: listening to more accoustic music whit good bass like Ben Howard, Cowboy Junkies or the Abbey Road Sessions with Kylie Minouge they are really really good, not only for their price. Listening to Robyn or Depeche Mode on the other hand it feels like I get bass a bit all over the place leading to litening fatigue pretty fast. To sum it up I think the bass is a bit slow and if there's a lot of midbass in the music it bleeds togheter with the subbass. 
  
 I also got the Moxpad's eventually and although the are pretty amazing for the price as a whole package I find the to be a bit boring. I actually prefer the A1's so far, but as usual YMMV.
  
 Got the KZ2014 and the SIDY HK1 on the way as well (and the new Piston's) but they will not arrive for two more weeks at the best.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I seems as if the postman didn't bring me my Havi's today after all. They should arrive any day now though.
> 
> I got the KZ A1 and my impressions with them are a bit diversed: they have a terrific clarity for the price and the sub bass is really deep. With music that has a lot of fast bass I do find the bass to be a bit overwhelming. Some exaples: listening to more accoustic music whit good bass like Ben Howard, Cowboy Junkies or the Abbey Road Sessions with Kylie Minouge they are really really good, not only for their price. Listening to Robyn or Depeche Mode on the other hand it feels like I get bass a bit all over the place leading to litening fatigue pretty fast. To sum it up I think the bass is a bit slow and if there's a lot of midbass in the music it bleeds togheter with the subbass.
> 
> ...




I totally agree with on KZ A1 with regard to the quality of the bass ...the attack is not very on point especially with music like Depeche Mode especially when playing Master and Servant or People Are People (12" single)....a bit overboard ...yes tiring but it sounded excellent on Eagles Hotel California acoustic version.

Whereas for my Moxpad ....i find that they are not suitable for fun or upbeat genre ...like edm or dubstep but to me they sound best for 70's rock like Crosby Stills n Nash ,America but sure like them with Led Zep . Still Moxpad sound bettèr than my Soundmagic PL50 hands down.

Overall I still think they are good buy and can't complain for the price paid for it.

My oh my .....yes n waiting for yr impressions on yr new KZ n Sidy....cheers


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> I totally agree with on KZ A1 with regard to the quality of the bass ...the attack is not very on point especially with music like Depeche Mode especially when playing Master and Servant or People Are People (12" single)....a bit overboard ...yes tiring but it sounded excellent on Eagles Hotel California acoustic version.
> 
> Whereas for my Moxpad ....i find that they are not suitable for fun or upbeat genre ...like edm or dubstep but to me they sound best for 70's rock like Crosby Stills n Nash ,America but sure like them with Led Zep . Still Moxpad sound bettèr than my Soundmagic PL50 hands down.
> 
> ...


 
 Most boosted bass headphones are like that. You'll sacrifice accuracy, but you can cut it with EQ to your liking.
  
 The Moxpad is a slightly more accurate, less bassy kz-a1 with a detachable cable. Both are excellent for $10 and $20. Just waiting on the Pistons now.
  
 Nothing touches the Havi though (pro version). Nothing comes close in value or accuracy. I have the extended version on the way too so I can compare sound differences.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Most boosted bass headphones are like that. You'll sacrifice accuracy, but you can cut it with EQ to your liking.
> 
> The Moxpad is a slightly more accurate, less bassy kz-a1 with a detachable cable. Both are excellent for $10 and $20. Just waiting on the Pistons now.
> 
> Nothing touches the Havi though (pro version). Nothing comes close in value or accuracy. I have the extended version on the way too so I can compare sound differences.




This hype on Havi is really getting to me ..........anyway going to ask my friend is who is going back to China for Chinese New Year holiday to buy it for me and that Spartacus iem ...that one really is a interesting one with changeable nozzle.

You have the Havi pro version only right and really want to get the enhanced version if the pro version is that good ........this new year has been good actually and would like to share ...the Aliexpress seller where I bought my Moxpad also sent me a free gift ...Astrotec A-800 wooo...hooooo

Can't wait to hear yr impressions on the Havi enhanced version in time before me friend goes back to China.:mad:

Truth be told ....KZ A1 n Moxpad are both me best buy for 2013 in term of sound quality to price ratio


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> I totally agree with on KZ A1 with regard to the quality of the bass ...the attack is not very on point especially with music like Depeche Mode especially when playing Master and Servant or People Are People (12" single)....a bit overboard ...yes tiring but it sounded excellent on Eagles Hotel California acoustic version.
> 
> Whereas for my Moxpad ....i find that they are not suitable for fun or upbeat genre ...like edm or dubstep but to me they sound best for 70's rock like Crosby Stills n Nash ,America but sure like them with Led Zep . Still Moxpad sound bettèr than my Soundmagic PL50 hands down.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think I'll have to give the Moxpad's a little more time. I got it between christmas and new year and with all friends and family coming to my house during this period I really didn't get very much time with it and then the A1's showed up and stole all of my attention.
  


bhazard said:


> Most boosted bass headphones are like that. You'll sacrifice accuracy, but you can cut it with EQ to your liking.
> 
> The Moxpad is a slightly more accurate, less bassy kz-a1 with a detachable cable. Both are excellent for $10 and $20. Just waiting on the Pistons now.
> 
> Nothing touches the Havi though (pro version). Nothing comes close in value or accuracy. I have the extended version on the way too so I can compare sound differences.


 
  
 Man, can't wait to get those Havi's


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> This hype on Havi is really getting to me ..........anyway going to ask my friend is who is going back to China for Chinese New Year holiday to buy it for me and that Spartacus iem ...that one really is a interesting one with changeable nozzle.
> 
> You have the Havi pro version only right and really want to get the enhanced version if the pro version is that good ........this new year has been good actually and would like to share ...the Aliexpress seller where I bought my Moxpad also sent me a free gift ...Astrotec A-800 wooo...hooooo
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on the A-800's! Looking forward to your impressions on them............
  
 Although both the Moxpad's and the A1's are great for their price my best value for money in 2013 was the Monster Gratitudes, I really love the way they sound. I'm really exciting how the Havi's will compare to them.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Congratulations on the A-800's! Looking forward to your impressions on them............
> 
> Although both the Moxpad's and the A1's are great for their price my best value for money in 2013 was the Monster Gratitudes, I really love the way they sound. I'm really exciting how the Havi's will compare to them.


 
 I wrote a comparsion between the Havi and Gratitude a few pages back. Although the Gratitude has warmer bass, I sold it.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I wrote a comparsion between the Havi and Gratitude a few pages back. Although the Gratitude has warmer bass, I sold it.




Yeah,I read it with great interest. I really like the bass on the Gratitude's and also appreciate that it doesn't bleed in to the midrange much. I'm a bit afraid that I'll find the Havi's to have too little subbass....


----------



## Grayson73

Where can I get the Havi B3 shipped to USA?  Any links?


----------



## peter123

Enjoy

http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/list1?keyword=Harvey+headphones&cateid=0


----------



## bhazard

Make sure to request the professional or enhanced version. Professional is more accurate, Enhanced is easier to drive with more bass and less accuracy.


----------



## IEMagnet01

tried ordering the Havi B3 Pro, but nobody ships to the U.S.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> tried ordering the Havi B3 Pro, but nobody ships to the U.S.


 
 mistertao.com and ugomark.com both ship to the US. I'm in the US.
  
 They place the order through Taobao, then they pack it up, ship to you, and take a 8-10% commission.
  
 Mistertao even takes pics before they ship it out, like this:
  

  
 The tips are like the Sony hybrids as well. Very similar.


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> Enjoy
> 
> http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/list1?keyword=Harvey+headphones&cateid=0


 
 Thanks. I got the* Havi B3 Pro* ordered. Decided to go with these instead of the *ATH-IM70*. I cancelled that order.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> mistertao.com and ugomark.com both ship to the US. I'm in the US.
> 
> They place the order through Taobao, then they pack it up, ship to you, and take a 8-10% commission.
> 
> ...


 
 I ordered through ugomark. I was having issues with mistertao and tao. The screen to place the order was going blank at place order. ugomark actually worked though.


----------



## 129207

Well, I boarded the hype train and purchased the Havi/Harvey B3 Professional through Ugomark for $43.67. I figured the hype around the MH1C was justified (I really loved it's fun and musical sound for the $30 I paid) so I should trust you guys once more.  
  

  
  
  
 That's two IEMs in one week (Bought a GR07 as well)... My poor wallet.


----------



## bhazard

I am the hype train for right now unfortunately. I'm probably the only person outside of China with them.
  
 Once more people start hearing it, they can comment on if I'm nuts or if they are the real deal.


----------



## IEMagnet01

negakinu said:


> Well, I boarded the hype train and purchased the Havi/Harvey B3 Professional through Ugomark for $43.67. I figured the hype around the MH1C was justified (I really loved it's fun and musical sound for the $30 I paid) so I should trust you guys once more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Me too!! ALL ABOARD!!! haha ha haha ha haha Seriously though, it was a much better price than even the ATH-IM50, and $100.00 cheaper than the ATH-IM70, so if these can hang with these boys, then I'll be very stoked. I can't wait to A/B them against the KEF M200 and Samsung HS-330.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> I am the hype train for right now unfortunately. I'm probably the only person outside of China with them.
> 
> Once more people start hearing it, they can comment on if I'm nuts or if they are the real deal.


 
 well...I'll be either ^5'ing you or laughing at you very soon lol I trust your ears. You got a good lineup of IEM's already, so if they rank above all of those, then they must be special?


----------



## Don Lehrer

Subscribed, looks interesting all the products you are sharing. Need to read from the beginning


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> well...I'll be either ^5'ing you or laughing at you very soon lol I trust your ears. You got a good lineup of IEM's already, so if they rank above all of those, then they must be special?


 
 Special indeed. They just have that extra something that really draws me in. Everything is just so crystal clear and defined, even on the most complicated passages. Juuuust a bit more bass would have been perfection, but it takes a bass boost very well.
  
 I have the other version on the way too, but I have a feeling I won't like it as much. I demand ruler flat response at all times, and just add the extra bass I need.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Special indeed. They just have that extra something that really draws me in. Everything is just so crystal clear and defined, even on the most complicated passages. Juuuust a bit more bass would have been perfection, but it takes a bass boost very well.
> 
> I have the other version on the way too, but I have a feeling I won't like it as much. I demand ruler flat response at all times, and just add the extra bass I need.


 
 That's how I like it now. I like adding the bass boost, as opposed to having it shoved in my face with a LF driver. So this sounds very exciting.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> That's how I like it now. I like adding the bass boost, as opposed to having it shoved in my face with a LF driver. So this sounds very exciting.


 
 It really benefits from an amp though. Like the M200, it sucks up quite a bit of power. Those are the two most power hungry IEMs I've had so far.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> It really benefits from an amp though. Like the M200, it sucks up quite a bit of power. Those are the two most power hungry IEMs I've had so far.


 
 I've got a built in amp with the X3, a E11, and a E6. So amps I got covered in spades.


----------



## destrozer

Anyone can tell me how much improvement the Xiaomi Piston 2 has over the original old Piston?


----------



## IEMagnet01

destrozer said:


> Anyone can tell me how much improvement the Xiaomi Piston 2 has over the original old Piston?


 
 i don't know first hand, but from others who have had both, it's significant. Starting with the original having just a standard driver, while the new 2.0 has the Beryllium driver


----------



## destrozer

iemagnet01 said:


> i don't know first hand, but from others who have had both, it's significant. Starting with the original having just a standard driver, while the new 2.0 has the Beryllium driver


 
 This is getting me so excited because i have the original one and it's already stellar for its price! BERYLLIUM drivers. Oh gawd. Imagine a hybrid with a beryllium dynamic.


----------



## IEMagnet01

destrozer said:


> This is getting me so excited because i have the original one and it's already stellar for its price! BERYLLIUM drivers. Oh gawd. Imagine a hybrid with a beryllium dynamic.


 
 A TWFK BA with a Beryllium LF driver hybrid?? And affordable out of China? COUNT ME IN!


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

Just got my Havi B3 profesh edition, seeing as i live in China it's been much easier for me.
  
 Out of the box the sound quality seems to be quite neutral, however i wanted to burn them in for a couple days. For some reason the left driver seems to be producing significantly less noise than the right driver. 
  
 Won't give too many opinions as of now, only had 15 minutes to play around with it. Quite clear through the SQ, quite forward mids, bright highs, deep and punchy lows. Fit has been quite the issue as the terminals are fat ****s, so i'll have to compare the sound with the stock and triple flange tips.
  
 Wondered how long you burnt them in for bhazard, for now it seem you are the only one with experience on these.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sibeiknowhow said:


> Just got my Havi B3 profesh edition, seeing as i live in China it's been much easier for me.
> 
> Out of the box the sound quality seems to be quite neutral, however i wanted to burn them in for a couple days. For some reason the left driver seems to be producing significantly less noise than the right driver.
> 
> ...


 
 uh oh. sounds like you have a LF or HF driver that's faulty? I came across this with my KEF M200, and in a lesser way with my Samsung HS-330. Both dual dynamic driver IEMs.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

Finally got my IEMs (Tiinab T114 and Havi B3) today. It took exactly 31 days using Ugomark to USA. I really haven't had much time to spend with them because school just started. I'll try and leave some impressions tomorrow (edit: didn't realize what time it was when I made this post, lol!). But, for the time being, I'll say that the t114 definitely has the sub-bass that was missing from the VSD1S and remains clear at the same time. However, it's extremely tip dependent. And, for the Havi B3, I don't have much to say about it yet, besides it looks really cool. I just haven't really spent much time with it nor have I had a chance to mess around with the tips. Well, if I had to give my very first impressions, I'd say that it overall sounds good out of the box-- nothing sounds bad, it's clear, bass is solid (lacks the sub-bass of the t114, but seems to have more than the vsd1s). Honestly, from listening to it for maybe less than 30 minutes, it seems to be the most musical IEM I have. Really, I'm interested in figuring out what version I have.  
  
 And :sigh: it looks like I'll be getting the Xiaomi Pistons and C&C BH amp soon too.
  
 Pictures:
  
 Tiinlab T114 on the left, Havi B3 on the right, Deltas in the middle, VSD1S on books.

  
 Havi B3: Comes with a case, a pouch, three pairs of tips, and a cleaning cloth.



  
  
 Tiinlab T114: Comes with a pouch and 5 pairs of tips.


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks. I got the* Havi B3 Pro* ordered. Decided to go with these instead of the *ATH-IM70*. I cancelled that order.


 
 You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My B3's arrived in Norway on Monday. Usually it gets to my post office the day after it arrives in Norway but I haven't got it yet. Should be here really soon though....


----------



## 129207

iemagnet01 said:


> Me too!! ALL ABOARD!!! haha ha haha ha haha Seriously though, it was a much better price than even the ATH-IM50, and $100.00 cheaper than the ATH-IM70, so if these can hang with these boys, then I'll be very stoked. I can't wait to A/B them against the KEF M200 and Samsung HS-330.


 
  
 There's always the risk of buying into a hype that has no foundation in experience; young, junior members without reference that go apesh!t over their first run-in with fidelity and spend a 1000 posts in one week describing their latest purchase as the second coming of Christ, but I've learned that there actually ARE some incredible bang-for-your-buck bits of audio kit out there. There's only so many IEMs you need though...  
  
 I figured since I sold 4 headphones (DT880, K701, SR225i, XB700) this year without buying replacements I could splurge a little and take the risk. The downside of boarding the hype train is that these Chinese brands have no resell value outside of Head-Fi, so if I don't like them it's not easy to get rid of them. Oh well...


----------



## Shawn71

negakinu said:


> There's always the risk of buying into a hype that has no foundation in experience; young, junior members without reference that go apesh!t over their first run-in with fidelity and spend a 1000 posts in one week describing their latest purchase as the second coming of Christ, but I've learned that there actually ARE some incredible bang-for-your-buck bits of audio kit out there. There's only so many IEMs you need though...
> 
> I figured since I sold 4 headphones (DT880, K701, SR225i, XB700) this year without buying replacements I could splurge a little and take the risk. The downside of boarding the hype train is that these Chinese brands have no resell value outside of Head-Fi, so if I don't like them it's not easy to get rid of them. Oh well..




+1» Right said you.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> There's always the risk of buying into a hype that has no foundation in experience; young, junior members without reference that go apesh!t over their first run-in with fidelity and spend a 1000 posts in one week describing their latest purchase as the second coming of Christ, but I've learned that there actually ARE some incredible bang-for-your-buck bits of audio kit out there. There's only so many IEMs you need though...
> 
> I figured since I sold 4 headphones (DT880, K701, SR225i, XB700) this year without buying replacements I could splurge a little and take the risk. The downside of boarding the hype train is that these Chinese brands have no resell value outside of Head-Fi, so if I don't like them it's not easy to get rid of them. Oh well...


 
  
 Yes, there are good values out there, and I as well as many others want to know about them. It's not as much hype as it is creating awareness that these exist in the first place, because you can't exactly walk into a Best Buy or have Amazon ship these to you. The last thing anyone wants to do is waste money.


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> Nothing for nothing, but if this was directed at me, I design, build, and measure my own speakers for my own listening pleasure. Have you? It's not cool to assume things about other people that you do not know of. Just because someone's focus was elsewhere and not on head-fi, doesn't mean they are a "junior" in audio at all.
> 
> Yes, there are good values out there, and I as well as many others want to know about them. It's not as much hype as it is creating awareness that these exist in the first place, because you can't exactly walk into a Best Buy or have Amazon ship these to you. The last thing anyone wants to do is waste money.


 
  
 How could you possibly have taken that comment in offense? I mean, even as I re-read what I wrote for the third time now, I still have a hard time discovering how that was potentially directed at you...


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> How could you possibly have taken that comment in offense? I mean, even as I re-read what I wrote for the third time now, I still have a hard time discovering how that was potentially directed at you...


 
 Poor reading comprehension on my part? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am somewhat new to head-fi, so I thought I was getting lumped into that group.
  
 No worries, editing my post.
  
 Now if only my Pistons would arrive sometime this year.


----------



## bhazard

sibeiknowhow said:


> Just got my Havi B3 profesh edition, seeing as i live in China it's been much easier for me.
> 
> Out of the box the sound quality seems to be quite neutral, however i wanted to burn them in for a couple days. For some reason the left driver seems to be producing significantly less noise than the right driver.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm probably at about 50-60 hours of listening. I switched the tips to small memory foam Kiwi tips, and they seem to be working well. The stock tips or Sony hybrids work well too.
  
 Triple flanges work too, but are a little uncomfortable with it, depending on how deep they are.
  


fajromangxanto said:


> Finally got my IEMs (Tiinab T114 and Havi B3) today. It took exactly 31 days using Ugomark to USA. I really haven't had much time to spend with them because school just started. I'll try and leave some impressions tomorrow (edit: didn't realize what time it was when I made this post, lol!). But, for the time being, I'll say that the t114 definitely has the sub-bass that was missing from the VSD1S and remains clear at the same time. However, it's extremely tip dependent. And, for the Havi B3, I don't have much to say about it yet, besides it looks really cool. I just haven't really spent much time with it nor have I had a chance to mess around with the tips. Well, if I had to give my very first impressions, I'd say that it overall sounds good out of the box-- nothing sounds bad, it's clear, bass is solid (lacks the sub-bass of the t114, but seems to have more than the vsd1s). Honestly, from listening to it for maybe less than 30 minutes, it seems to be the most musical IEM I have. Really, I'm interested in figuring out what version I have.
> 
> And :sigh: it looks like I'll be getting the Xiaomi Pistons and C&C BH amp soon too.


 
 The Tiinlab has huge bass, but the U / V signature got to me after awhile. Definitely clear with huge bass, and not deeply recessed in the mids.
  
 If the Havi has big bass too, it may be the "enhanced" stock version, which is listed as very musical, forward mids, with less accuracy and treble. I had to request the pro version when I ordered, and I have the stock version on the way to compare.


----------



## peter123

peter123 said:


> Although both the Moxpad's and the A1's are great for their price my best value for money in 2013 was the Monster Gratitudes, I really love the way they sound. I'm really exciting how the Havi's will compare to them.




I think I'll have to correct myself: best value for me in 2013 is of course the Samsung's since I got them for free 

So far I prefer them over both the Moxpad's and the kz-a1's!


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> I think I'll have to correct myself: best value for me in 2013 is of course the Samsung's since I got them for free
> 
> So far I prefer them over both the Moxpad's and the kz-a1's!



I would have agreed with you wholeheartedly on the Samsung's, had not mine had an imbalance between left and right speaker. Left is slightly louder, causing a bit of equilibrium issues. Still..for $5.00..darn good IEM.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I think I'll have to correct myself: best value for me in 2013 is of course the Samsung's since I got them for free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah? They do beat any $5 or free earphone ever, that's for sure. I like mine as a gym pair to keep around and not worry about.


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> I would have agreed with you wholeheartedly on the Samsung's, had not mine had an imbalance between left and right speaker. Left is slightly louder, causing a bit of equilibrium issues. Still..for $5.00..darn good IEM.







bhazard said:


> Yeah? They do beat any $5 or free earphone ever, that's for sure. I like mine as a gym pair to keep around and not worry about.




I've actually got the ehs64 as well and although they're also decent they can't touch the hs330.


----------



## 129207

A well-meant warning to everyone visiting this thread: Pause, take a deep breath and make sure you don't end up with 10 "decent" sounding IEMs... It's tempting to buy every bang-for-your-buck contender, but ask yourself this: where do they fit in my life? Trust me on this, I've learned the hard way.  In the end I bet you'd rather have one spectacular IEM than a dozen "okay" ones. 
  
 Now get off my lawn.


----------



## peter123

negakinu said:


> A well-meant warning to everyone visiting this thread: Pause, take a deep breath and make sure you don't end up with 10 "decent" sounding IEMs... It's tempting to buy every bang-for-your-buck contender, but ask yourself this: where do they fit in my life? Trust me on this, I've learned the hard way.  In the end I bet you'd rather have one spectacular IEM than a dozen "okay" ones.
> 
> Now get off my lawn.




Eh, you know you're on head-fi now?


----------



## 129207

peter123 said:


> Eh, you know you're on head-fi now?


 
  
 Yes, and completely aware of the fact that I just bought 2 new IEMs myself...


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> A well-meant warning to everyone visiting this thread: Pause, take a deep breath and make sure you don't end up with 10 "decent" sounding IEMs... It's tempting to buy every bang-for-your-buck contender, but ask yourself this: where do they fit in your life? Trust me on this, I've learned the hard way.  In the end I bet you'd rather have one spectacular IEM than a dozen "okay" ones.
> 
> Now get off my lawn.


 
 Good words of wisdom right there.
  
 The only problem is, a few of the supposed spectacular IEMs like the IE80, don't sound all that spectacular, especially for the price. There are already a few under the $100 mark here that sound much better to me. You can buy a Chinese & American flagship with the $300+ saved.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Good words of wisdom right there.
> 
> The only problem is, a few of the supposed spectacular IEMs like the IE80, don't sound all that spectacular, especially for the price. There are already a few under the $100 mark here that sound much better to me. You can buy a Chinese & American flagship with the $300+ saved.


 
 bravo! Well said. The IE80 was $350 bucks, but the VSonic GR07 was $150 and had the exact same sonic ability, IF NOT BETTER than the IE80. So you never know except by researching, communicating with fellow headfi'ers, and experimenting by taking chances.


----------



## jekostas

negakinu said:


> A well-meant warning to everyone visiting this thread: Pause, take a deep breath and make sure you don't end up with 10 "decent" sounding IEMs... It's tempting to buy every bang-for-your-buck contender, but ask yourself this: where do they fit in my life? Trust me on this, I've learned the hard way.  In the end I bet you'd rather have one spectacular IEM than a dozen "okay" ones.
> 
> Now get off my lawn.


 
  
 I have one.
  
 It's still fun to try new stuff.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I love trying new stuff too! That's why I ordered the Harvey B3 and the Nuforce NE-700x as well as the Piston 2.0!


----------



## ozkan

Same here. Although I don't need them, I just buy them.


----------



## destrozer

Okay I just went through the entire 45 pages of this thread. THIS IS MADNESS! Too much good stuff and I don't know where to start! What KZ iems would you guys recommend to be the best value?


----------



## IEMagnet01

This thread has already made me order the Piston, the Havi B3, and Astrotec AX-30 in sight. I know what you mean.


----------



## peter123

I've got the Havi B3's in my ears now


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> I've got the Havi B3's in my ears now


 
 More impressions please


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> More impressions please




I've listened to them for about two minutes so you'll have to wait for two more before I start hyping them


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

Update on the Havi B3s after 30 hours burn-in:
  

It seems like the driver issue where the left driver is producing less sound might be just the Havi's themselves placing more emphasis on the right drivers with the bass and vocals, cause acoustic instruments have similar levels on both terminals. Still unsure so i will continue to burn them in and observe any change, quite convinced that this effect is done on purpose though.
  

Other than that i am quite surprised by the sound quality from these. Compared the RE400s, these have a thicker and smoother midrange with very prominent vocals, very similar treble though a hair darker (which i am not particularly fond of), and much deeper and punchier bass. They also have a considerably larger soundstage (although the driver issue does take away from this) along with very clear detail retrieval. Overall i do prefer these to the RE400 due to the deeper bass and the much more forward vocals.
  
 Impression so far: If it were not for the sound imbalance, the huge housings, and the rather thick cable, i would be using this as my daily driver.
  
 Living in China has it's perks, and this thread has spurred me to order 5 more Chinese IEMs from taobao, and i will continue to provide feedback on them. And they are:

Moxpad X3
Xiaomi Pistons v2
ISK SEM6
Astrotec AX30
Fidue A63
  
 Can't wait to see you guy's Havi reviews up soon.


----------



## peter123

It sounds as if you got a problem with one of the drivers on the left side.

Mine are very well balanced.


----------



## 129207

sibeiknowhow said:


> Update on the Havi B3s after 30 hours burn-in:
> 
> 
> It seems like the driver issue where the left driver is producing less sound might be just the Havi's themselves placing more emphasis on the right drivers with the bass and vocals, cause acoustic instruments have similar levels on both terminals. Still unsure so i will continue to burn them in and observe any change, quite convinced that this effect is done on purpose though.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks! My B3s are still on route. Looking forward to your Moxpad impressions. They immediately caught my attention because of their really good looks.


----------



## mochill

I want to here the impression on the fidue a63


----------



## kahaluu

Havi B3 Pros are on my radar.


----------



## bhazard

destrozer said:


> Okay I just went through the entire 45 pages of this thread. THIS IS MADNESS! Too much good stuff and I don't know where to start! What KZ iems would you guys recommend to be the best value?


 
 The $10 ones have the best value ratio. There are also a few that have just been released this week, like the one with changeable nozzles.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> This thread has already made me order the Piston, the Havi B3, and Astrotec AX-30 in sight. I know what you mean.


 
 Just like how your thread on the Inearpeace makes me want to buy that. Head-Fi does that a lot
  


peter123 said:


> I've listened to them for about two minutes so you'll have to wait for two more before I start hyping them


 
 Yes, I'm interested.
  
 As far as the left/right balance, I think I know what you mean. Listen more carefully on more tracks, or adjust it in your ear differently. I thought the same thing at first, but after some adjustment it fixed itself. I think it's from the separation. See if amping helps it, because with the parallel wiring, it requires more juice and may need it to properly power all 4 drivers.
  
 The soundstage is huge.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> I want to here the impression on the fidue a63


 
 Same here. Joker mentioned briefly that he liked both models and that they'll be getting reviews.
  
 Due to lack of funds after Christmas, I may have to wait on his full reviews. They look promising.


----------



## mochill

I'm more interested in the fidue a83 because of the technology inside of them


----------



## mochill

The moxpad x3 looks like my bloc bi3 which was a free prototype iem that I recived for the Chinese new year when I bought my blox anv3 ear buds


----------



## destrozer

mochill said:


> The moxpad x3 looks like my bloc bi3 which was a free prototype iem that I recived for the Chinese new year when I bought my blox anv3 ear buds


 
 Sorry to OT, but mochill do you know if the Blox TM7 is out of production? I can't seem to find it on their site anymore. I wanted to buy one spare to take over my current one lest it spoils.


----------



## Zelda

mochill said:


> I'm more interested in the fidue *a83 *because of the technology inside of them


 
 you mixed 2 models there. there'e the a63 and a81


----------



## peter123

OK, the Havi's has been playing for about 6 hours now and I've got about an hour of listening to them.

These are the real deal!

They may not be as fun as the Gratitude's but they sure are a lot mor fun then the Moxpad's.

So far I find them to be in same league as the Gratitude's, Fidelio S2's and my Onkyo's, meaning that there up there with the best IEM's that I own. The soundstage is HUGE and both male and female voices sounds fantastic.

Easily my best purchase this year

Thank you bhazard for bringing them to my attention!

@IEMagnet, they may have some of that metallic in the highs that you enjoy so much 

I'm surely going to write more about these when I get some more time with them.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> OK, the Havi's has been playing for about 6 hours now and I've got about an hour of listening to them.
> 
> These are the real deal!
> 
> ...




Okay.... Havi B3 sounds like the real deal....I'm gonna get it as my last buy for 2014 ahem.. ahem


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Okay.... Havi B3 sounds like the real deal....I'm gonna get it as my last buy for 2014 ahem.. ahem




Good luck with that


----------



## kahaluu

+1. In this hobby there's no last buy for 2014. Believe me.


----------



## Wokei

kahaluu said:


> +1. In this hobby there's no last buy for 2014. Believe me.




I was trying very hard to soften the blow to my bank account.... And of cuz one is allow to comfort one self into believing that it is the right thing to do but why do u guys kahaluu and peter123 have to give such rapid fire response to burst the bubble....its no fun when other members just want to pull you down to their level so that they are not alone...ahem. Ahem


----------



## kahaluu

Wokei, don't take what I said so personally. Just joking around. I'm sorry for my comment, I didn't mean to offend you in any way.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> OK, the Havi's has been playing for about 6 hours now and I've got about an hour of listening to them.
> 
> These are the real deal!
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is awesome. Did you get the pro or regular one?
  
 Retail of all those iems is/was $150-200, which is where I also think these rank. Can't beat it for $40.


----------



## bhazard

sibeiknowhow said:


> Update on the Havi B3s after 30 hours burn-in:
> 
> 
> It seems like the driver issue where the left driver is producing less sound might be just the Havi's themselves placing more emphasis on the right drivers with the bass and vocals, cause acoustic instruments have similar levels on both terminals. Still unsure so i will continue to burn them in and observe any change, quite convinced that this effect is done on purpose though.
> ...


 
 I would love to hear these impressions. You'll be able to get these much quicker than most of us.
  
 I like the Havi much better than the RE-400 as well. I think you may have the "enhanced" tuned version instead of the "pro" tuned version, as bass is only slightly deeper and more extended, vocals are less forward, and the highs extend further than the RE-400 on the Pro (to me).
  
 Try amping them like I said before. I think it might be a power issue making the imbalance with the 4 separate wires.


----------



## Wokei

kahaluu said:


> Wokei, don't take what I said so personally. Just joking around. I'm sorry for my comment, I didn't mean to offend you in any way.




Kahaluu,

In no way was I offended.. .on the contrary I kinda enjoyed your posting in a kinda sadistic way... Ahem...been telling me self every time that my last purchase will be the last one though but sad to say the brain cell don't work too good especially when age catches up and me knees are not what is used to be... So don't worry what I wrote was all in good fun... Though I have bought some dud iems and that is the time I knock my head against the wall why I come here in the first place... Oh I remember to look for a better earphone for me Sony Ericsson walkman phone but that sure didn't pan out well.

Maybe should start a thread for IEM Headphone Repeat Buyer Anonymous...

Nice to meet u man....and peter123... U wanna join?


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> That is awesome. Did you get the pro or regular one?
> 
> Retail of all those iems is/was $150-200, which is where I also think these rank. Can't beat it for $40.




I asked for the Pro version when ordering and got that confirmed. Couldn't find anything on the box saying something about the version though so I'm actually not sure. 

How do one find out what version one have?

I agree on them being excellent value.


----------



## Vain III

wokei said:


> kahaluu said:
> 
> 
> > +1. In this hobby there's no last buy for 2014. Believe me.
> ...




Don't worry mate. I don't buy things unless I absolutely want them and I often take breaks from buying. You can do it too, trust me.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I asked for the Pro version when ordering and got that confirmed. Couldn't find anything on the box saying something about the version though so I'm actually not sure.
> 
> How do one find out what version one have?
> 
> I agree on them being excellent value.


 
 It doesn't say it anywhere, which is a bit of a problem. You can only go by the description of what they sound like. They recommend the "enhanced" stock version by default, while the pro version is for us audiophiles and harder to drive.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Kahaluu,
> 
> In no way was I offended.. .on the contrary I kinda enjoyed your posting in a kinda sadistic way... Ahem...been telling me self every time that my last purchase will be the last one though but sad to say the brain cell don't work too good especially when age catches up and me knees are not what is used to be... So don't worry what I wrote was all in good fun... Though I have bought some dud iems and that is the time I knock my head against the wall why I come here in the first place... Oh I remember to look for a better earphone for me Sony Ericsson walkman phone but that sure didn't pan out well.
> 
> ...




I'm in!

My name is Peter and I'm an IEM shopohollic


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Count me in.


----------



## Wokei

vain iii said:


> Don't worry mate. I don't buy things unless I absolutely want them and I often take breaks from buying. You can do it too, trust me.




Thanks mate for the encouragement. When I first started.... Bass was the only things that matter and after many knocking my head against the wall... I think I got smarter in appreciating other spectrum of sound beside BASS and now I m caught in this whirlpool enjoying the finer details of clarity and detailed sounds that a cheapskate like me can afford.... Smarter yes but more foolish in spending.... All in all I'm very prudent in my spending but all those rantings were just all about humouring me self or more so consoling me self and hopefully not too serious especially when kahaluu thought I was offended... Really felt bad...... Laughter and music are the only two things keeping me sane or hoping that it is is doing so! Lol


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> My name is Peter and I'm an IEM shopohollic




Hello....My name is Eric and I'm a failure and when I buy my Havi B3.... Will promised to stay sober and earn my first 30 day badge of honor.. .to stay true to this promise from this post onward after I got my Havi.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> It doesn't say it anywhere, which is a bit of a problem. You can only go by the description of what they sound like. They recommend the "enhanced" stock version by default, while the pro version is for us audiophiles and harder to drive.




That's what I thought. To be honest I was surprised by the amount of bass from your descriptions so who knows?

Most important thing is that I really enjoy them.


----------



## mochill

I meant the a81 by fidue and for the tm7 I was one of the frist to buy them and I know they are out of production and my on died a couple days ago while trying to burn them in with my op x3 :'(


----------



## mochill

And for replacement earbud I bought the yuin pk1 which is better in ever aspect ..fit,sound,build...etc


----------



## Grayson73

Someone get both Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 and Havi B3 and let us know which is better


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Someone get both Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 and Havi B3 and let us know which is better


 
 Mine should be here any day now.


----------



## peter123

I'm still waiting for my Piston's. They were shipped on December 20'th so they should be here any day now.


----------



## kahaluu

I order mine on Jan. 3rd, so I still have a lot of waiting to go.


----------



## bhazard

Looks like the very good Moxpad seller has also listed the Havi on Aliexpress, with ePacket shipping to the US.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/639551_1605672790.html
  
 Just make sure to request the version you want, if they even do that. This would be good for people unsure about using Taobao forwarding services.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> I'm more interested in the fidue a83 because of the technology inside of them




I looked that up. $300 for a single dynamic driver from an unknown Chinese company with UE 900 like housing?! Can I say "hell to the no!"??


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> I looked that up. $300 for a single dynamic driver from an unknown Chinese company with UE 900 like housing?! Can I say "hell to the no!"??


 
 See below from |Joker|
  
*Fidue A63 ($55) & A81 ($299)*

Fidue is a new IEM brand coming out of China, founded by experienced headphone designer Benny Tan. From the company’s _about_page, Fidue sands for:

F —— Fidelity: Natural original voice of high fidelity.
 I —— Inspired: The resonance of soul.
 D —— Durable: Long-lived quality.
 U —— Unique: The unique design.
 E —— Enjoyable: Enjoy happily.

Regardless of the brand story, the company’s two very first earphones are interesting for their sound alone.





When I first started listening to them I wasn’t sure of the pricing, but I remember thinking that the *A63* would be very comfortable under $100. Turns out it’ll be priced closer to $50, which makes it look like an excellent value.

The packaging is quite nice on the A63 – not as lavish as with the higher-end model, but rather handsome and understated. Accessories include 5 types of silicone eartips and a soft pouch.

I do have an issue with the housings – I don’t understand why they made the metal edges so tall and sharp. The corners hurt after a while unless I switch to bi-flanges and position the housings farther in the ear. Not quite a deal breaker, but it could definitely have been more comfortable.

Sound-wise I like these a lot – better than the similarly-priced Astrotec AM-800, for example. Nice clarity and detail, not too much bass, but still punchy. Vocal clarity is absolutely fantastic on these – better than with the VSonic VSD1, I think. With the pricing I’m seeing this one appears to be a winner.





The pricier *A81* model takes it up several notches in terms of design. The packaging is extravagant – it greatly reminds me of the $1300 AKG K3003. The earphones come with a nice carrying case, gorgeous leather-covered storage case, foam and silicone eartips, shirt clip, and two cables – a headset cable with inline mic and remote, and a higher-quality stereo cable with no headset functionality. Overall the packaging and accessory set are not one bit less impressive than any of the flagships from western brands.

The housing design of the A81 is reminiscent of the Ultimate Ears 900 in the way it fits in the ear. It’s meant for over-the-ear wear and includes two interchangeable cables. The sockets are 2-pin, but unique in the way the connectors are designed. As a result the A81 cables don’t really work with other 2-pin earphones. The housings of the A81 are not small, but the earphones are comfortable. The only issue I’ve found so far is a bit of driver flex on insertion, which can cause a channel imbalance unless corrected.

The 10mm dynamic drivers of the A81 utilize titanium composites. At first I wasn’t too impressed with its sound, but it has grown on me over the past month. It’s got quite a bit of bass but seems to maintain composure pretty well – a touch of mid-bass bloat but nothing drastic. Bass depth is good. Mids and highs appear to be pretty flat and smooth, and the A81 not overly warm or thick despite the bass boost. Soundstage is pretty nice as well – the MOE-SS01, for example, sounds quite congested next to it.

Overall it’s definitely not a bad-sounding set but there are sub-$200 sets that I expect will be stiff competition – the VSonic GR07BEand RHA MA750 for example, so time will tell how well these compete on value.

The two Fidue earphones will be reviewed in full.

Fidue A63 manufacturer’s page | Fidue A81 manufacturer’s page | Fidue A63 on ebay.com | Fidue A81 on ebay.com


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Looks like the very good Moxpad seller has also listed the Havi on Aliexpress, with ePacket shipping to the US.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/639551_1605672790.html
> 
> Just make sure to request the version you want, if they even do that. This would be good for people unsure about using Taobao forwarding services.




I tried ordering from aliexpress, and it wouldn't allow shipping to Washington State. So I'm not sure if Aliexpress won't ship to the U.S. legally, or to WA legally, but that's the message I got. Legally they could not ship. So I got mine through ugomark.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> See below from |Joker|
> 
> *Fidue A63 ($55) & A81 ($299)
> *
> ...




Exactly what I thought. He liked the cheaper version better, was more complimentary of the cheaper version, and though he likes the design of the a81, he also said the $300 had bass hump, took him longer to get used to, and thought there were comparable IEM's at a cheaper price point..so thanks for sharing that review. I might look into the a63 if the Piston don't work out?


----------



## Arvan

I found another rather good looking iem... A dual dynamic i guess? It looks like it´s made out of the right stuff but who knows.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Core-v2-in-ear-earphones-headset-ring-double-wire-flat-cell-phone/1205223505.html


----------



## jekostas

The Corecools have been discussed a few times, and the general consensus was that they were overly bassy and the overall sound quality suffered because of it. 

$30 is cheaper than what they were selling for elsewhere though. At that price they may be worthwhile.


----------



## IEMagnet01

arvan said:


> I found another rather good looking iem... A dual dynamic i guess? It looks like it´s made out of the right stuff but who knows.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Core-v2-in-ear-earphones-headset-ring-double-wire-flat-cell-phone/1205223505.html




These are shaped almost identical to the Meelectronics M-Duo. They are also a cheap dual dynamic. I was seriously looking into the M-Duo, but impressions kept coming up with a similarity to the JVC FXT90, and that scared me.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I pulled out my VSonic GR99LE today. Listening to Deep Purple's Machine Head with them. Best el cheapos I've owned in looooong time.


----------



## mochill

Its beautiful


----------



## mochill

Get the dunu dn900 for a hybrid iem ....look's promising


----------



## IEMagnet01

My X3 is schedules to arrive via DHL tomorrow, as are my Piston and my Sennheiser CX150. I already have the DN-1000 coming in, so no need for the lesser DN-900. I also have the Havi B3 coming, and if the Havi's are equal to my M200 and my DUNU, then I'll be selling both.


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

Just got my Astro AX30s half an hour ago, so far im impressed. This is a hybrid IEM, 1 dynamic 1 BA, roughly 60 SGD, same price as the Fidue A63. Got another hour before class to play around with it, but i'll post my 10 minute impressions up anyways
  

Build and finish is typical Astrotec, sleek and well constructed. The cable has a very smooth rubber finish on it, and the housings are large but not overly so, i feel it fits in my ears better than the Havi B3s
It has a very neutral feel to it, with a slightly bassier feel, although it doesn't bleed into the mids. The treble is bright, there is a slight sibilance, i will say that i prefer a brighter and hotter than most people (think DBA-02 treble), so i'm not particularly sensitive, however if you're not into that you might reconsider these. 
Decent clarity through the spectrum, soundstage is larger than the RE400, and the vocals are quite prominently displayed, especially the female vocals, which pretty much collaborates with reports on Baidu. The AX30 picks up most details well enough on both ends, although not as well as the Havi. 
  
 There have been reports on Baidu once again of a number of AX30s having their left or right driver cut out, so im praying that this does not happen on mine.
  
 Will get pics up when my phone stops crapping out on me.


----------



## sfwalcer

arvan said:


> I found another rather good looking iem... A dual dynamic i guess? It looks like it´s made out of the right stuff but who knows.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Core-v2-in-ear-earphones-headset-ring-double-wire-flat-cell-phone/1205223505.html


 
  
 +


jekostas said:


> The Corecools have been discussed a few times, and the general consensus was that they were overly bassy and the overall sound quality suffered because of it.
> 
> $30 is cheaper than what they were selling for elsewhere though. At that price they may be worthwhile.


 
  
 +


iemagnet01 said:


> These are shaped almost identical to the Meelectronics M-Duo. They are also a cheap dual dynamic. I was seriously looking into the M-Duo, but impressions kept coming up with a similarity to the JVC FXT90, and that scared me.


 
 ^ Welp if you must know, those Corecoolios are alright but nothing special. Unmodded they are like bass cannons, with pretty nice mids and a kinda' rolled off treble. Bass gets in the way of the overall clarity that's for sure.....
  
 It's all documented here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/630#post_9959375
  
 Have a feeling that these Pistons are gonna be a 2.0 version of these thanks to one special person. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But those Piston seems like they have mo' potential.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Looks like the very good Moxpad seller has also listed the Havi on Aliexpress, with ePacket shipping to the US.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/639551_1605672790.html
> 
> Just make sure to request the version you want, if they even do that. This would be good for people unsure about using Taobao forwarding services.




Thanks bhazard for the heads up on the good Moxpad seller as I have chatted with him and suggesting that he bring Havi and KZ products to his shop..the last we chat... He said he will need time to source Havi and KZ and voila now he has them. Also check with them.. He also both version of Xioami silver and gold.. Which he assured me are the real deal and not copy... He also said other seller in Alivexpress are not making life easy to other seller by selling copies. Though they sell at USD27 more expensive considering other member have got it for USD20 from ibuygou.

Havi B3... Here I come yipppeeee


----------



## bhazard

sibeiknowhow said:


> Just got my Astro AX30s half an hour ago, so far im impressed. This is a hybrid IEM, 1 dynamic 1 BA, roughly 60 SGD, same price as the Fidue A63. Got another hour before class to play around with it, but i'll post my 10 minute impressions up anyways
> 
> 
> Build and finish is typical Astrotec, sleek and well constructed. The cable has a very smooth rubber finish on it, and the housings are large but not overly so, i feel it fits in my ears better than the Havi B3s
> ...


 
 I thought the AX30 and AX35 weren't available until March? Any seller I should consider purchasing from? I'm interested in the AX35 for the neutrality. (I would also grab it as the cheaper dynamic/armature hybrid over the Inearpeace if it was that good).
  


wokei said:


> Thanks bhazard for the heads up on the good Moxpad seller as I have chatted with him and suggesting that he bring Havi and KZ products to his shop..the last we chat... He said he will need time to source Havi and KZ and voila now he has them. Also check with them.. He also both version of Xioami silver and gold.. Which he assured me are the real deal and not copy... He also said other seller in Alive press are not making life easy to other seller by selling copies. Though they sell at USD27 more expensive considering other member have got it for USD20 from ibuygou.
> 
> Havi B3... Here I come yipppeeee


 
 Yes, he has the new Somic detachables too. Very good seller, and if he keeps bringing in good stuff like that, I will be purchasing quite often from him.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Pictures with the AX-30 please.


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

bhazard said:


> I thought the AX30 and AX35 weren't available until March? Any seller I should consider purchasing from? I'm interested in the AX35 for the neutrality. (I would also grab it as the cheaper dynamic/armature hybrid over the Inearpeace if it was that good).


 
  
 Not gonna lie but i find that the AX30 itself is already quite neutral, and i heard similar things about the AX35, but i couldnt find any reviews on Baidu comparing the two, so i just decided to stick with the AX30 as it is 20 SGD cheaper.
  
 I bought the AX30s from this guy, so idk if you guys could get your shippers to ship these overseas: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.mUYGq0&id=36171117195
  
 So i can't quite imagine what Astrotec means when they say that the AX35 are more neutral, personally i find the AX30 neutral enough (or perhaps i've spent too much time away from my DBA-02).
  
 Anyways, pictures (apologies for the camera quality)
  
 The Box:

  
 Inner Packaging, Tips are underneath the foam
  

  
 IEMs themselves, with a case at the back from the vendor
  

  
 Comparison with my Macbook Keys


----------



## marone

I purchased many Chinese headphones in the past 6 months. Only one or two were keepers.

The list, price in Chinese Yuan.

Evo Plextor D500 177
Sennic ST-80 85
Liberalism IR-S21 45
Bingle "Denmark" B-850-M 145
Somic MH432i 85
Salar DJ A100 96
Edifier H840 129


The Somic 432i is nowhere near as good as the 463 is claimed to be, do not buy it.
The only ones that were above mid-fi were the Bingle and the H840.
Perhaps the Evo Plextor, it sounds like a muffled version of the 681.

Forget the rest.

The 840 sounds and looks like a CAL! 1.0 clone. I have the CAL.
The Bingle appears to be a Monoprice 839 clone, but I do not have the 839.

The absolute winner of the group is the Edifier. I actually listen to this in my can rotation. It has toe-tapping quality. I put it on and forget to think and just enjoy the music. This is a rare quality in any headphone. All of the others are unworthy of consideration when compared to the SuperLux at similar price point. The 850 is supposed to sound even better than the 840 and the price is 199 Yuan.

I went out to find a gem, got one, and 6 duds. Took one for the team, so to speak. The good thing is that one can try out 6 pairs of cans for under $130CAD.

I encourage anyone to just order some unknowns from TaoBao.


----------



## bhazard

marone said:


> I purchased many Chinese headphones in the past 6 months. Only one or two were keepers.
> 
> The list, price in Chinese Yuan.
> 
> ...




I agree. There is a big risk of getting crap, but the payoff can be hugely rewarding. The rarity is cool too. 

Thanks for sharing. All of the info, even the bad ones, are helpful.

I really like the Edifier H850, but it's a little too bass light for me. Otherwise, it has clarity that most closed dynamics don't normally have.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'd like to try some Liberalism out of China lol


----------



## destrozer

This hobby is getting in the way of my common sense.


----------



## kahaluu

Tell me about it. To many choices and decisions to be made.


----------



## sfwalcer

destrozer said:


> This hobby is getting in the way of my common sense.


 

 i dunno for me it's best to know your preferred sound signature/ the music genre you listen to the most and just search for THE ONE. But if you haven't played around in the budget-fi arena it is sometimes hard to know what you REALLY like/ want though. So one might think it is a waste of time and money messin' with cheapos but those invaluable experiences helps you find whatcha' looking for in the long run.
  
 Plus it's pretty damn fun playing with cheapos, esp. when you find those sonic gems like some did in this thread. And isn't his hobby all about having fun to begin with??? Where's the fun if you just went ALL out from the start with those TOTL $1K summit-fi stuff. : P


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> i dunno for me it's best to know your preferred sound signature/ the music genre you listen to the most and just search for THE ONE. But if you haven't played around in the budget-fi arena it is sometimes hard to know what you REALLY like/ want though. So one might think it is a waste of time and money messin' with cheapos but those invaluable experiences helps you find whatcha' looking for in the long run.
> 
> Plus it's pretty damn fun playing with cheapos, esp. when you find those sonic gems like some did in this thread. And isn't his hobby all about having fun to begin with??? Where's the fun if you just went ALL out from the start with those TOTL $1K summit-fi stuff. : P




You mean like those really rich headfi'ers who have all this time on their hands, being so rich, that they have all the top of the line 1k plus IEM's like the AKG 3003, JH Audio Roxanne, 1plus2, and Sennheiser IE800 all on their signature?? You mean like those "high rollers"? 

Yeah...the fun is lost. Not like us budget headhunters.


----------



## destrozer

iemagnet01 said:


> You mean like those really rich headfi'ers who have all this time on their hands, being so rich, that they have all the top of the line 1k plus IEM's like the AKG 3003, JH Audio Roxanne, 1plus2, and Sennheiser IE800 all on their signature?? You mean like those "high rollers"?
> 
> Yeah...the fun is lost. Not like us budget headhunters.


 
 I think all the "rich headfi'ers" also started out like us. I didn't believe in spending that much too. I have a Miracle, but I still love hunting these budget iems, because they only serve to show how price does not equal sonic bliss.
  
 P.S I saved hard for that Miracle. REALLY hard.


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> You mean like those really rich headfi'ers who have all this time on their hands, being so rich, that they have all the top of the line 1k plus IEM's like the AKG 3003, JH Audio Roxanne, 1plus2, and Sennheiser IE800 all on their signature?? You mean like those "high rollers"?
> 
> Yeah...the fun is lost. Not like us budget headhunters.


 

 See you made my point already, summit-fi stuff doesn't always make you happy/ satisfied meng. Those "hi-roller" mofos chases those new spendy FOTMs just as much as us lowly low-fi budget peons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Chasing the rainbow never ends high or low. It's the nature of the beast. Hey you buy what you buy, they buy what they buy no need to be jelly. : P
  
 I am pretty happy with the cheapos i got now, and can't imagine spending more then $300 on some iems/ cans.
  
 But if you got cash to burn and is within your means, hey i would go all out as well..... not really. haha


----------



## IEMagnet01

I spent $660 on my UE 7 Pro customs and I disliked the reference like sound signature and the acrylic shells really got uncomfortable during long listenings. I realized customs weren't for me unless one day I get a dual dynamic silicone IEM. 

Spent $600 on the Sennheiser IE800, and aside from the slight driver flex and that house treble they have, I liked them, but just couldn't justify keeping them and sold them to help fund my publishing dream. 

At the end of the day, I won't ever spend even half that for a IEM. I don't think he cost/performance really lives up to it, and so far my favorite IEM's have been way cheaper. Plus the budget hunt is so much fun! Then bouncing the impressions off one another. More fun!


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> I spent $660 on my UE 7 Pro customs and I disliked the reference like sound signature and the acrylic shells really got uncomfortable during long listenings. I realized customs weren't for me unless one day I get a dual dynamic silicone IEM.
> 
> Spent $600 on the Sennheiser IE800, and aside from the slight driver flex and that house treble they have, I just couldn't justify keeping them and sold then to help fun my publishing dream.
> 
> At the end of the day, I won't ever spend even half that for a IEM. I don't think he cost/performance really lives up to it, and so far my favorite IEM's have been way cheaper. Plus the budget hunt is so much fun! Then bouncing the impressions off one another. More fun!


 

 Sounds like you have been scarred fo' lyfe. LoL
  
 Anywho welcome back to the ranks of us lowly peon budget-fi hunters.  LONG LIVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## FajroMangxanto

negakinu said:


> There's always the risk of buying into a hype that has no foundation in experience; young, junior members without reference that go apesh!t over their first run-in with fidelity and spend a 1000 posts in one week describing their latest purchase as the second coming of Christ, but I've learned that there actually ARE some incredible bang-for-your-buck bits of audio kit out there. There's only so many IEMs you need though...
> 
> I figured since I sold 4 headphones (DT880, K701, SR225i, XB700) this year without buying replacements I could splurge a little and take the risk. The downside of boarding the hype train is that these Chinese brands have no resell value outside of Head-Fi, so if I don't like them it's not easy to get rid of them. Oh well...


 
  
  


bhazard said:


> Yes, there are good values out there, and I as well as many others want to know about them. It's not as much hype as it is creating awareness that these exist in the first place, because you can't exactly walk into a Best Buy or have Amazon ship these to you. The last thing anyone wants to do is waste money.


 
  
 For me, it's simple. I wanted to get a few IEMs that were around 50 bucks or less so that I could start comparing sound signatures. So, I looked to see what was cheap and hyped. Then, I waited to see what stayed hyped after more people got X IEM. Well, I did that outside of this thread, but I went into these purchases trusting Bhazard after viewing his posts. And, ultimately, I'm happy so far with what I've bought. For instance, his description of the t114 was pretty much spot on, and it complements what I have. Now, I could have gotten one IEM for about $200, but all I would have been able to compare it to was my Monoprice 8320. 
  
 Tiinlab t114 and Habi B3 update:
  
 Now, let me preface my next part by saying that I still haven't really dedicated much time to learning and memorizing all of the key terms for this hobby.
  
 Anyway, I have about 30 hours burn-in, give or take, on both the Havi B3 and the Tiinlab T114. 
  
 For the T114, they by far have the most sub-bass out of anything that I currently own. And, both the Deltas and the VSD1S feel anemic in this area. For the "regular" bass, it doesn't seem to be quite as tight as the VSD1S or the B3. It still sounds good, but there is a tinge of boominess. For the treble, it's pretty much like Bhazard said: It's pretty sharp/sparkly or whatever. Really, it's a new sound for me, and I kind of like the additional brightness. But,  the mids, or at least the vocals, don't really seem to be all that recessed. And, the vocal clarity at least is competitive with the B3 IMO. 
  
 Now, onto the Hav B3. The first theong that stands out for me is how awesome synth stuff sounds on these. I don't really know how to explain it, but stuff just sounds a lot more engaging than on the other IEMs I have. It's sort of like listening to my collection for the first time. For instance, the piano, or pianoish, tone that starts at about 4:25 of Heavyweight by Infected Mushroom pushes through unlike on my other IEMs and I swear I can feel it in the back of my head. It definitely has the best vocals of all of my IEMs in terms of clarity; however, there is still something I seem to like more about the Deltas for most male vocals. Bass-wise, they have less bass than both the VSD1s and the t114. But, it's tighter than the t114. I'm not sure if it's tighter than the VSD1 though. It does more sub-bass than the VSD1s but less than the t114. Guitars also sound amazing. I think, with my little experience,  that the Havi B3 adds a sweetness to the guitars; whereas,  the t114 goes beyond that and they become a bit shrill or bright (I think I'm using this word correctly). 
  
 Edit: I still haven't switched the tips for the Havi B3 yet.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

Just put the double flange tips that came with VSD1S on the t114 and the bass skyrocketed. The increase is significantly more noticeable than putting them on the vsd1s. The bass is still a bit on the boomy side right now, though. Everything is still clear as well.


----------



## bhazard

destrozer said:


> This hobby is getting in the way of my common sense.


 
 Head-Fi should come with a warning label for your wallet. Common sense dictates that I should not own a box filled with headphones, but I do, and I love it.
  


kahaluu said:


> Tell me about it. To many choices and decisions to be made.


 
 It only gets better (and worse) with all the finds being made. The Havi and Piston were complete unknowns up until a few weeks ago, and now more people are confirming that these are budget dynamite. They are competing in sound quality with iems that are much more expensive.


----------



## Bananiq

Is this genuine?
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.152.tlk2Kj&id=26423224048
  
 also you guys think that Havi B3 really will outperform BA earphones? Comparisons to DN-1000 are very brave so I am looking forward to it.
  
 I have read all the posts in this thread during 1 day!
  
 bhazard:
 So if I get this right, you prefer B3 mostly, but you didn't hear pistons 2 yet?
 What is the best IEM in terms of bass quality but the other spectrum is also good clarity? Is it X3 or T114?
  
 How is Ostry versus RE-400?
  
 How does KZ-CKW1000, KZ C3, sound? Do you think that KZ Micro Ring has the best clarity of KZ lineup?
  
 Does anybody has experience with these?
  
 http://www.dinodirect.com/earphones-earplug-wired-stereo.html
 http://www.dinodirect.com/limit-buy-uldum-metal-bullet-ear-headset-phone-mp3-earphone-headset.html
  
 Ultimate questions:
 Is it safe to say that if I buy Havi B3 and Xiaomi Piston v2 do you think it will be enough for me in this thread? 
 Does X3 have something those 2 do not have?
 Is any KZ earphone a "must-have" ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## destrozer

bananiq said:


> Is any KZ earphone a "must-have" ?


 
  
 must... have... EVERYTHING. (That's what your audiophile brain is telling you, ain't it?)


----------



## bhazard

bananiq said:


> Is this genuine?
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.152.tlk2Kj&id=26423224048
> 
> also you guys think that Havi B3 really will outperform BA earphones? Comparisons to DN-1000 are very brave so I am looking forward to it.
> ...


 
 1. The DUNU 1000 is available at quite a few places. No need to use Taobao.
  
 2. The B3 outperforms the MeElectronics A161P/Somic MH407 and Rock-It Sounds dual BA R50 by a wide margin that I've tried.
  
 3. Didn't get the Pistons yet, but going by descriptions the Havi may be better.
  
 4. For bass quality and clarity for the price, the Monster Gratitudes are killer.
  
 5. The Ostry is bright. the RE-400 is warm. Neither have sufficient bass to my taste.
  
 6. KZ iems are budget DIY models that sound much more expensive than they are. The Micro Ring sounds like a $100 earphone to me for $10.
  
 7. The Edifier 290 is too boomy, selling mine
  
 8. The Uldums are terrible. Still haven't been able to sell mine.


----------



## Bananiq

haha, I am more leaning towards less IEMS but pricier. I just got my Brainwavz B2 so I can compare the clarity to these chinese IEMs. Wondering if I want to save for DN-1000 like others, but this thread is not really helping.
  
 Anyways, someone should pull the trigger for Sidy IEMs


----------



## bhazard

bananiq said:


> haha, I am more leaning towards less IEMS but pricier. I just got my Brainwavz B2 so I can compare the clarity to these chinese IEMs. Wondering if I want to save for DN-1000 like others, but this thread is not really helping.
> 
> Anyways, someone should pull the trigger for Sidy IEMs


 
 I was going to, but the new KZ GK-GR (Spartacus) has the same features for $10 and looks better.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36786796789


----------



## Bananiq

bhazard said:


> 1. The DUNU 1000 is available at quite a few places. No need to use Taobao.
> 
> *2. The B3 outperforms the MeElectronics A161P/Somic MH407 and Rock-It Sounds dual BA R50 by a wide margin that I've tried.*
> 
> ...


 

 1. the reason I asked is that I found DN-1000 on TaoBao (or Aliexpress) for 99 EUROS! which is the cheapest I could find DN-1000. So if that is genuine that'd be great.
 2. WOW that is quite statement. I wanted R-50 before B2 but I got convinced by the B2 excellent Xmass deal. What exactly does R-50 worse than B3? I would say details and speed would be the highlights of R-50 SQ.
 3. looking forward to comparison
 4. What is the next pick after Gratitudes?
 5. if you compare them in clarity / detail?
 6. so would you rank Micro Ring as the top of KZs ?
 7&8, thanks for that!
  
 Does X3 have something that other headphone miss? because I really like the design and build.
 So t114 are not so recommended? They have good bass but the mids and highs are not so clear?


----------



## Bananiq

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-New-TAKSTAR-T-S-Pro80-Professional-Audio-DJ-monitor-Closed-Dynamic-Stereo-Headphones-Pro-80/682880742.html
  
 Is that a good price? What is the difference beween Pro80 and HD6000 / HD5500?


----------



## jwong

If you're in the US you can do a lot better than $71 shipped by getting the Gemini HSR-1000 version for $50-55 shipped from ebay or amazon.


----------



## peter123

bananiq said:


> haha, I am more leaning towards less IEMS but pricier. I just got my Brainwavz B2 so I can compare the clarity to these chinese IEMs. Wondering if I want to save for DN-1000 like others, but this thread is not really helping.
> 
> Anyways, someone should pull the trigger for Sidy IEMs




I know the feeling, I had also decided to save up for the dn1000 but it doesn't seen possible at the moment.

I've got the Sidy hk1 on the way


----------



## peter123

bananiq said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-New-TAKSTAR-T-S-Pro80-Professional-Audio-DJ-monitor-Closed-Dynamic-Stereo-Headphones-Pro-80/682880742.html
> 
> Is that a good price? What is the difference beween Pro80 and HD6000 / HD5500?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread/1275#post_10151102

Happy reading.


----------



## Bananiq

^thanks
 Looking forward to your impressions over Sidy HK1
 jwong: actually the price on the link I posted is $50


----------



## jwong

$50 with $21 shipping is what I saw...


----------



## Bananiq

You are right, I thought there is shipping for free.
 Has anybody tested KZ-C3 or Phrodi IEMs?


----------



## Bananiq

Also does anybody have some thoughts about Astrotec *AX7* dual BA and *AX-60* triple hybrid?
 Some reviews of *Fidue* models, except for ljoker's impressions?
  
 EDIT: also found that *ATH-IM70* seems to be good and for 650 Chinese yuan that's around $110 - seems reasonably priced.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The ATH-IM70 are getting rave reviews from competitions and outlets outside head-fi, so they seem to be the real deal sonically.


----------



## Bananiq

I would like to know how ATH-IM70 is compared to Havi B3. I see they could be similar in sound sig.


----------



## IEMagnet01

From what I've read, the IM70 is thicker and darker in SQ, like the M200, while the B3 is more airy, transparent, and neutral, like the RE-400.


----------



## mochill

Get the dunu dn1000 and then relax like a boss


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

bananiq said:


> Also does anybody have some thoughts about Astrotec *AX7* dual BA and *AX-60* triple hybrid?
> Some reviews of *Fidue* models, except for ljoker's impressions?
> 
> EDIT: also found that *ATH-IM70* seems to be good and for 650 Chinese yuan that's around $110 - seems reasonably priced.


 
  
 For the AX7 there are very few reviews on head fi on the matter, however i you go to Baidu here are a couple of sites with reviews on them. Apparently mediocre for a dual BA.


----------



## marone

kahaluu said:


> Tell me about it. To many choices and decisions to be made.




That's good. New Chinese designers and engineers going out and making their own kit. HiFiMan is Chinese, so new manufacturers may have gems. There is no guarantee, and I feel a bit bummed that I did not get the Edifier 850 or the Somic 463, both of which seem to be better sounding that any of the 7 I bought.

Still, process of elimination.


----------



## kahaluu

Yes, they're many different and affordable Chinese brands out there. It's definitely a process of elimination. Good luck to you and me.


----------



## d marc0

Finally gave in and ordered the Havi B3!
 I'll be doing a comparison review really soon: Dual Dynamic Trilogy - Havi B3 vs Brainwavz R3 vs KEF M200.
  
 Thank you @bhazard for your help with the B3.


----------



## peter123

I believe the B3's are dual ba???


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> I believe the B3's are dual ba???


 
  
 Is it? I honestly don't know because I can't read chinese but I was under the impression that it is dual dynamic.
  
  
   Quote:


bhazard said:


> Many Chinese audio companies produce excellent quality headphones, and most of us in the US and in other places of the world know little about them. I'm hoping this thread becomes one easy place to come to for questions about these brands, as it is difficult to find info. Much of this info is scattered all over the place.
> 
> I constantly try and collect new headphones/IEMs from China, so I will update as much as I can. Any user experiences/reviews/insight should be posted here as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## d marc0

I was panicking after that! whew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 B3 is dual dynamic. I did a few translation through google and they actually used "Moving Coil" which is synonymous to Dynamic driver.


----------



## peter123

I don't read Chinese either but check out their website:

http://havi.hk/pro.asp?id0=13

Not easy to know with the Chinese stores though, for example I've noticed that the DN1000 are listed as dual ba on most Chinese sites......


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> I don't read Chinese either but check out their website:
> 
> http://havi.hk/pro.asp?id0=13
> 
> Not easy to know with the Chinese stores though, for example I've noticed that the DN1000 are listed as dual ba on most Chinese sites......


 
 Those look like dynamics in the diagram. They have the humpbacks, which usually is the magnet. a BA is usually a box with a thin tube sticking out of it. Plus moving coils are for bass in dynamics. The RE-ZERO had a silver moving coil driver to enhance bass. I'm pretty sure the B3  is a dual dynamic. Plus let's not forget the Samsung HS-330 dual dynamic. They actually sound pretty decent running through the X3. Damn, can't wait to run the Dunu DN-1000 through my X3. 
  
 Plus initial impressions of the Piston 2.0 coming later today.


----------



## peter123

It looks that if you are right. I just noticed the "Blance (!) Dual" on their webpage and took for granted they were dual ba. On the other hand if you make a pair of dual ba you'd probably know how to spell balance


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> It looks that if you are right. I just noticed the "Blance (!) Dual" on their webpage and took for granted they were dual ba. On the other hand if you make a pair of dual ba you'd probably know how to spell balance




Lol!


----------



## bhazard

Much love for the Pistons from everyone who got them recently.
  
 My new KZ models and 1 Sidy are shipping:
  

  

  

  

  

  
 I think the shipping pics from China are the coolest thing. It's pretty incredible to think these take a journey of thousands of miles from a foreign land in which I don't speak the language, to end up in my ears.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Much love for the Pistons from everyone who got them recently.
> 
> My new KZ models and 1 Sidy are shipping:
> 
> ...


 
 I got my initial impressions of my Piston 2.0 on the discovery page, and it was you who steered me to the Havi B3, and even had a play in my purchasing the Piston. So I'm trusting your impressions to discover more great budget IEMs.


----------



## Arvan

bhazard said:


> Much love for the Pistons from everyone who got them recently.
> 
> My new KZ models and 1 Sidy are shipping:
> 
> ...


----------



## bhazard

I'm very interested in the Spartacus model myself. I'm intrigued to how the changeable nozzles affect the sound. I haven't found that feature in any IEM under $100, so for $12 it's definitely worth a shot.
  
 The E19 I didn't order. The Maya models are good, but they tend to be a little more expensive than most chinese iems. The ones I have are good, but haven't blown me away for the price. The Military model came with awesome accessories though (foam tips, bag, coin, tin), and sound good.
  
 Maya makes other stuff like LCD monitors too, so they are a big company in China.
  
 I'll probably let someone else try the Maya E19 and give their impressions. It looks great, that's for sure.


----------



## IEMagnet01

My Piston, which are 100% authentic, DO NOT have the L and R marking in white like found in some pictures. Like ThatBeatsGuy pointed out, there isn't any L and R markings on the housing stems. Just raised ridges that signify the right side. So if you get ones with L and R in white, you probably got a fake.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> I'm very interested in the Spartacus model myself. I'm intrigued to how the changeable nozzles affect the sound. I haven't found that feature in any IEM under $100, so for $12 it's definitely worth a shot.




Yeah, that's the one I'm looking at as well.


----------



## bhazard

The new Astrotec models are available from the Aliexpress seller as well, although at a slightly bumped up price right now.
  
 Somic seems to have a new headphone too, the MM185
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=36979108206&rn=a122b0f0e991ea41be6c264055ed2cb6
  
 Cannice also released the HeadBlue2 aptX Bluetooth 4.0 headphone. Their Muses1 bluetooth in ear was great.
  
 So much cool new stuff. So little money.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Much love for the Pistons from everyone who got them recently.
> 
> My new KZ models and 1 Sidy are shipping:
> 
> ...


 

 ^ D'YAM!!! That's one nice loot. Seaweeeeed!!!
  
 Dood i can't wait to here your take on those Pistons, da' hype train is getting pretty crazy now. haha


----------



## cowculator

Does the piston work on all cell phones? I read somewhere that they only support xiaomi phones? 
  
 Are there reliable ways to tell a fake from a genuine ones? e.g. some kind of label, rather than a chocolatey smell. Even some of the reviews in the links provided here seem to indicate they are fakes.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

cowculator said:


> _Does the piston work on all cell phones_? I read somewhere that they only support xiaomi phones?
> 
> Are there reliable ways to tell a fake from a genuine ones? e.g. some kind of label, rather than a chocolatey smell. Even some of the reviews in the links provided here seem to indicate they are fakes.


 
 Do you mean the remote/mic? The Pistons have a two-sided remote, like so:

 Both sides are fully supported by Xiaomi phones and Androids; the one-button side is supported by Apple only.

Xiaomi phones use the two-button side as volume control, while the one button side is for pause/play and taking calls.
Android phones utilize the two-button side for next/previous song (no volume controls as far as I can tell), while the one button side is the same as Xiaomi.
Apple devices could only use the one button side.
 All devices support the mic.


----------



## cowculator

Thats good to know.
  
 There were static noises in some of the older ones and either not at phones are supported or that older version is faulty. I did a search and found some reviewers also had the same issue.
  
 I can rule out that they are not fakes. I have not looked at the new 2.0 ones yet, so my questions was in relation to that, in fact, I didn't know about version 2.0 untiil I came to this website a few days ago. I can tell a fake old version apart but not the new gold ones. Thats what I want to know.


----------



## IEMagnet01

cowculator said:


> Thats good to know.
> 
> There were static noises in some of the older ones and either not at phones are supported or that older version is faulty. I did a search and found some reviewers also had the same issue.
> 
> I can rule out that they are not fakes. I have not looked at the new 2.0 ones yet, so my questions was in relation to that, in fact, I didn't know about version 2.0 untiil I came to this website a few days ago. I can tell a fake old version apart but not the new gold ones. Thats what I want to know.


 
 the drivers between the old one and new one are completely different for one. The old silver one has a regular driver, and the newer gold 2.0 has a beryllium driver and the smoothest sound i've heard in a budget IEM.


----------



## mochill

The r3 are excellent as well, just like the dunu dn1000


----------



## kahaluu

Yeah, it's really a shame I couldn't get a good fit and seal with the R3's. I'm sure they sound great with a good seal.


----------



## mochill

Very smooth and natural but not on the same level as the dnk yet...not as organic I mean


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

UPDATE: Havi B3s & other stuff
  
 So yeah i'm pretty sure that the left terminal has one driver that is malfunctioning, probably the one tuned for bass and lower mids. As much as i would like to, i feel that giving a review on it would be highly inaccurate. Perhaps i'm just really unlucky, but you might want to watch out for this issue future buyers. 
  
 Anyways i'm not particularly depressed, as i have just found out that i will be getting 3 more IEMs tomorrow morning, the Fidue A63, ISK SEM6 and the Xiaomi Pistons v2. I will probably only have 20 minutes or less to play around with them before class and since i have actual stuff to do tomorrow i will probably only get pics or impressions of all 3 up during the night. Naturally i thought that id devote the first 20 minutes to the Fidue given Joker's hype for it, so i guess you guys got that to look forward to.
  
 Anyways, loved reading you guy's impressions of the B3, i felt that i could agree with most of them, no comment on the soundstage for obvious reasons, but definitely despite this little hitch, a solid buy.


----------



## cowculator

You guys really throw out lots of temptations. I just bought an KZ-A1 and a Havi B3. It will probably take a while, I was almost tempted to abuse my business courier a/c but opted not to as it was not urgent. My previous experience with cheap China phones was the wooden Kanen KM92. They blow everything out of the water in that price range up til USD20... and they have the benefit of not being cold when you put them on in the winter. It has been a few years since then, I am sure the current landscape would have intensified with new entrants and improve technology. Based on the reviews, I am hoping the KZ and Havi will provide a similar value for money. 
  
 Meanwhile, I had to settle for a Klipsch S4i as I needed one with mic urgently for my phone, a colleague manage to snag them on the cheap and I had them for USD20, similar in price to xiaomis. I have the old piston which I gave away due to some static noise. I might still get the piston 2s regardless.


----------



## IEMagnet01

cowculator said:


> You guys really throw out lots of temptations. I just bought an KZ-A1 and a Havi B3. It will probably take a while, I was almost tempted to abuse my business courier a/c but opted not to as it was not urgent. My previous experience with cheap China phones was the wooden Kanen KM92. They blow everything out of the water in that price range up til USD20... and they have the benefit of not being cold when you put them on in the winter. It has been a few years since then, I am sure the current landscape would have intensified with new entrants and improve technology. Based on the reviews, I am hoping the KZ and Havi will provide a similar value for money.
> 
> Meanwhile, I had to settle for a Klipsch S4i as I needed one with mic urgently for my phone, a colleague manage to snag them on the cheap and I had them for USD20, similar in price to xiaomis. I have the old piston which I gave away due to some static noise. I might still get the piston 2s regardless.


 
 The old Piston and new Piston are not related sonically, as each has a different driver assigned to them.


----------



## cowculator

LOL, you are really pushing me off the cliff. How many IEMs can a man want?


----------



## IEMagnet01

cowculator said:


> LOL, you are really pushing me off the cliff. How many IEMs can a man want?


 
 The new Piston 2.0 has a Beryllium driver, has the smoothest, clearest sound, and just helped me sell my KEF M200. At the going price of $24.00, they are the biggest steals since amazon had the UE TF10 for $99.00, The HiFiMan RE0 for $40.00, and now this for $24.00.


----------



## destrozer

iemagnet01 said:


> The new Piston 2.0 has a Beryllium driver, has the smoothest, clearest sound, and just helped me sell my KEF M200. At the going price of $24.00, they are the biggest steals since amazon had the UE TF10 for $99.00, The HiFiMan RE0 for $40.00, and now this for $24.00.


 
 Would you say they are on par with the OM Audio IEP?


----------



## IEMagnet01

destrozer said:


> Would you say they are on par with the OM Audio IEP?


 
 No. The OM Audio has a BA driver, so the highs extend further with longer decay times, and since it has a dynamic  driver for bass, doesn't lack for bass like a BA IEM, so though the Piston is sonically superior to most IEM's in the $20-80 range, they don't quite make it to the sonic ability of the GR07, OM Audio, or Monster Miles Davis, but they sound very similar to the Monster Turbines, give them a run for their money, and are a superb buy.


----------



## 129207

iemagnet01 said:


> The new Piston 2.0 has a Beryllium driver, has the smoothest, clearest sound, and just helped me sell my KEF M200. At the going price of $24.00, they are the biggest steals since amazon had the UE TF10 for $99.00, The HiFiMan RE0 for $40.00, and now this for $24.00.


 
  
 Cheapest I can find them on Ebay is over $50. It seems we Europe peeps have a hard time picking one up on the cheap.


----------



## peter123

Check out this seller:
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html

$19 shipped should be cheap enough. They're also an official Xiaomi partner.

Edit: They also accept PayPal.


----------



## 129207

peter123 said:


> Check out this seller:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> $19 shipped should be cheap enough. They're also an official Xiaomi partner.
> ...


 
  
 Fantastic, cheers!


----------



## peter123

negakinu said:


> Fantastic, cheers!


----------



## koreanzombie

peter123 said:


> Check out this seller:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> $19 shipped should be cheap enough. They're also an official Xiaomi partner.
> ...


 
 Hey peter123, never used ibuygou before. Is this a safe and legit website to use? Also did you order from this seller to, if so I might wait just to see if you get sent the right version and if they are real.


----------



## peter123

koreanzombie said:


> Hey peter123, never used ibuygou before. Is this a safe and legit website to use? Also did you order from this seller to, if so I might wait just to see if you get sent the right version and if they are real.


 
 I've only odered this once from ibuygou and mine has not been delivered yet. Some of the guys in the discovery thread that have used ibuygou and allready recieved the Piston's has confirmed that they are legit and ship the right version so it should be safe. Also as long as I can pay with PayPal I feel pretty safe since they have a great buyer protecting program that I've used a couple of times without any problem.
  
 Mine should be here any day now and I'll report on this thread as soon as I get them.


----------



## bhazard

sibeiknowhow said:


> UPDATE: Havi B3s & other stuff
> 
> So yeah i'm pretty sure that the left terminal has one driver that is malfunctioning, probably the one tuned for bass and lower mids. As much as i would like to, i feel that giving a review on it would be highly inaccurate. Perhaps i'm just really unlucky, but you might want to watch out for this issue future buyers.
> 
> ...


 
 See what options you have from the buyer you used. One major con of forwarding services, is that it may be very tough to get warranty service on an item. Most Chinese companies I've worked with DO offer warranties, so make sure to try to get a replacement. Havi itself may replace it for you.


----------



## bhazard

cowculator said:


> LOL, you are really pushing me off the cliff. How many IEMs can a man want?


 
 Oh you have no idea... lol. Start creating a budget now.
  
 I thought I was done with just having the Piston and Havi, but I just placed an order for like 5 more, plus the new Astrotec AX35 hybrid and Somic MH415.


----------



## bhazard

I used the KZ-A1 while on the train to NYC last night, and I must say they were a pleasure to listen to off my Nexus. Makes a great "go to the city and not worry about losing them" pair.
  
 It was able to keep the annoying conversation of the college kids next to me completely isolated. I would have wanted to kill myself if it wasn't for the KZ-A1 saving me from an hours worth of that convo. Thanks KZ! lol


----------



## bhazard

It looks like the "professional tuned" Havi B3 that I have is no longer being offered it seems. Bummer.
  
 They have a new version though, which may be what people will be getting.
  
 From their Taobao page:
  
 Buyers Please Note: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B3 is four dynamic headphones, which is double-sided dynamic headphones. The latest version of the B3 combines ie80 in low and loud sound field and layering tf10, the overall sense of hearing powerful bass, tenor vocals solid, mellow treble, the overall sound of the sound field broad, rich in detail, strong sense of hierarchy, dynamic and strong shake!
  
 It looks like they boosted the bass a bit, upped the mids, and rolled off the treble extension, a la RE-400 style. It is probably still great, but now I need to find out the differences.


----------



## SyCo87

Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

All I needed was one more week to buy those bad boys.....one more week.


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> It looks like the "professional tuned" Havi B3 that I have is no longer being offered it seems. Bummer.
> 
> They have a new version though, which may be what people will be getting.
> 
> ...


 
  
 These are the ones I purchased a few days ago: http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/36050814188
  
 Any idea which ones they are? I couldn't make it out. Just ordered blindly.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm getting the Pro. Then I'm getting the Enhanced. Like bhazard, I want to try them both.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> These are the ones I purchased a few days ago: http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/36050814188
> 
> Any idea which ones they are? I couldn't make it out. Just ordered blindly.


 
 I "think" this might still be the pro version in a different link. Translation in the title mentions "professional", but not in the listing like when I bought them. It doesn't hurt to ask the Taobao agent to order the pro one.
  
 I think they got rid of the "enhanced" one, and tuned it better in the newest version. I'll have to see.


----------



## SyCo87

Oh ok sounds good. I will be observing all week until Friday.


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> I "think" this might still be the pro version in a different link. Translation in the title mentions "professional", but not in the listing like when I bought them. It doesn't hurt to ask the Taobao agent to order the pro one.
> 
> I think they got rid of the "enhanced" one, and tuned it better in the newest version. I'll have to see.


 
  
 There's no way to distinguish between them from packaging alone right? It's like the Vsonic GR07 all over again... Curious to which one I'll receive, and if I can identify by ear alone.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> There's no way to distinguish between them from packaging alone right? It's like the Vsonic GR07 all over again... Curious to which one I'll receive, and if I can identify by ear alone.


 
 Nope, no distinctions on the box.
  
 As much as I like them improving the tunings, at least mark what they are to make it easier for us to tell.


----------



## Doodier

Am really tempted to pull the trigger on those Havi B3 and Xiaomi Piston 2.0 but I have VSD1S and fake IE80s on the way already, lol. You guys distracted me with this thread all day and it's been a really fun read, thanks for that


----------



## bhazard

doodier said:


> Am really tempted to pull the trigger on those Havi B3 and Xiaomi Piston 2.0 but I have VSD1S and fake IE80s on the way already, lol. You guys distracted me with this thread all day and it's been a really fun read, thanks for that


 
 The aliexpress IE80 knock offs have a lot of tips and sound good, but the HAVI and VSD1S blow it away. The Piston probably does too.
  
 Once you start, it becomes very addicting trying to find the latest and greatest.


----------



## cowculator

http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=36052562138&spm=a1z0d.6639537.0.0.N5WW49&id=36052562138

This is the link i got my Havi B3 from. I think it is the pro version. The operative word being 专业 which means professional.


----------



## IEMagnet01

cowculator said:


> http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=36052562138&spm=a1z0d.6639537.0.0.N5WW49&id=36052562138
> 
> This is the link i got my Havi B3 from. I think it is the pro version. The operative word being 专业 which means professional.




Pays to read Chinese. I trust bhazard's impressions and suggestions.


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

Well just got two IEMs today; the Fidue A63 and the ISK SEM6.

I've had about an hour to play around with the Fidue A63s, and Joker's hype for it seem to be very well in place. It has a microdynamic driver, and many aspects of it remind me of the re400. Comparatively, it has a neutral signature, with a slight emphasis on the bass, slightly more than the re400s. Detail and soundstage are very similar, and the vocals feel more forward. More impressions after burn in.

The build is very solid, despite some reservations i have with the strain reliefs not being securely fastened to the body. The box is well designed, and has a smooth and minimalistic feel to it. Accessories are rather sparse even for a 50 USD earphone. Comes with two pairs of biflange tips and 3 pairs or single flange tips, and a rather tiny carrying case. 

Overall, i'm rather impressed by the quality of sound from this headphone, definitely a solid buy for the price. 

I'll post the ISK SEM6 impressions up later, It's not going to be pretty, the moment i took it out of the box it practically broke apart.

Pics:


----------



## Doodier

bhazard said:


> The aliexpress IE80 knock offs have a lot of tips and sound good, but the HAVI and VSD1S blow it away. The Piston probably does too.
> 
> Once you start, it becomes very addicting trying to find the latest and greatest.


 
 If this is true and fake IE80s are gonna be a dissapointment I'll sell them and buy Havi instead, simple as that 
  
 Anyhoo, do you have a favorite over-the-ear headphones from this thread? I have Maxell Retro DJ at home but I need one more because I travel a lot between two destinations and over-the-ears are a lot more comfortable. I'm looking for closed headphones around the price mark of 40-45$. I'll be feeding them either with sound from integrated Realtek soundcards from my PC/laptop or with Fiio X3 once I get a hold of it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Just got the message from ugomark that they are shipping my Havi B3. They did charge me $9.00 for shipping, but that's ok. I'm pretty sure they will be worth it. If they can match my Piston 2.0, then they will be an excellent buy.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sibeiknowhow said:


> Well just got two IEMs today; the Fidue A63 and the ISK SEM6.
> 
> I've had about an hour to play around with the Fidue A63s, and Joker's hype for it seem to be very well in place. It has a microdynamic driver, and many aspects of it remind me of the re400. Comparatively, it has a neutral signature, with a slight emphasis on the bass, slightly more than the re400s. Detail and soundstage are very similar, and the vocals feel more forward. More impressions after burn in.
> 
> ...


 
 The housing looks just like the ID America Spark IEM. At least from the photos.


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> If this is true and fake IE80s are gonna be a dissapointment I'll sell them and buy Havi instead, simple as that
> 
> Anyhoo, do you have a favorite over-the-ear headphones from this thread? I have Maxell Retro DJ at home but I need one more because I travel a lot between two destinations and over-the-ears are a lot more comfortable. I'm looking for closed headphones around the price mark of 40-45$. I'll be feeding them either with sound from integrated Realtek soundcards from my PC/laptop or with Fiio X3 once I get a hold of it.


 
  
 If you can stretch to $50 I think it will be hard to beat the Takstar Pro80 for a closed can at that pricepoint. You can get them for $48 including shipping from Ugomark (shipping might be a little higher than stated but should not add more than $5 extra). If you're in North America you could aslo check out the Gemini HSR1000 wich is a rebrand of the same headphone.


----------



## Doodier

peter123 said:


> If you can stretch to $50 I think it will be hard to beat the Takstar Pro80 for a closed can at that pricepoint. You can get them for $48 including shipping from Ugomark (shipping might be a little higher than stated but should not add more than $5 extra). If you're in North America you could aslo check out the Gemini HSR1000 wich is a rebrand of the same headphone.


 
 Can't actually find them under 67$ on Ugomark and I'm european, not NA. What if I would want to pay less, tho? Is there another choice for me?  Thanks!

 EDIT: Derp, I didn't sort it by price, but by popularity. So there's quite a few Pro80s around the 40$ price mark. Are they worth a shot or do you think they might be fakes with different sound? (as some of the Pistons)


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> Can't actually find them under 67$ on Ugomark and I'm european, not NA. What if I would want to pay less, tho? Is there another choice for me?  Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Derp, I didn't sort it by price, but by popularity. So there's quite a few Pro80s around the 40$ price mark. Are they worth a shot or do you think they might be fakes with different sound? (as some of the Pistons)


 
 I would be surprised if there exist fakes of Takstar but on the other hand I was also surprised that there are fakes of the Piston's.......
  
 From what I could tell from the cheaper listings on Ugomark they didn't seem to include the "briefcase" that they usually arrives with. I would guess that, if it's correct, it helps to keep the cost down. Although the case is very nice I've never used mine since I got the headphones more then a year ago and if I could buy it cheaper without the case I definately would.
  
 Maybe someone else here has bought one from the cheaper listings on Ugomark and can chime in with their experiense?


----------



## Doodier

Postman just delivered me the VSD1S! I was jumping to the ceiling with hapiness
  
 until..
  
 ..until I actually put them in my ear, to see how would they fit. 
  
 As soon as I wiggled with the cable a bit I heard weird clicky noise in the right housing and I think there might be something loose in there :/


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm loving my Xiaomi Piston. Everything I love about dynamic drivers, they deliver. 

Sony NWZ with no amp = sublime
iPod Touch 4 + amp = eargasmic
Sansa Fuze + amp = decent
FiiO X3 = detailed but dark

These source touchy babies just love the Sony. With amp they get a wider soundstage, but the bass is a bit too much. So without amp it's still wide, but more balanced. Sublime.


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> Postman just delivered me the VSD1S! I was jumping to the ceiling with hapiness
> 
> until..
> 
> ...


 
 These have adjustable nozzle. Are you sure that it's not the nozzle moving you're hearing?


----------



## IEMagnet01

Ok now I have to edit a characteristic of the Piston I just observed from more source experimentation. ThatBeatsGuy tipped me off with a comment he made earlier. The Piston DONT SYNERGIZE well with AMPS. Listening to the Piston through the Sansa Fuze without the amp, they sound vibrant, clear, and controlled, as opposed to grainy and bass flabby when amped. So unamped with the Sansa, Sony, and iPod, they really sing. Just such a balanced and dynamic sound. So engaging and forward. The X3 has a built in amp, so they suffer while going through the X3. The OM Audio, UE 700, and Trumpets don't have such issues with the X3. They love it and the X3 loves them. Just a little something for those of you with Piston 2.0 and amps.


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> These have adjustable nozzle. Are you sure that it's not the nozzle moving you're hearing?




I was thinking the very same thing. The slight clicky noise the nozzle makes when adjusting it from in your ear?


----------



## kahaluu

iemagnet01 said:


> Just got the message from ugomark that they are shipping my Havi B3. They did charge me $9.00 for shipping, but that's ok. I'm pretty sure they will be worth it. If they can match my Piston 2.0, then they will be an excellent buy.


 

 Why are they charging an additional $9 shipping charge? Didn't they charge $2.50 for shipping already?


----------



## bhazard

kahaluu said:


> Why are they charging an additional $9 shipping charge? Didn't they charge $2.50 for shipping already?


 
 The $2.50 is domestic shipping from the seller to them. The $9 charge is international shipping + the 8-10% commission for the service.
  
 I thought it was high at first, but most items from aliexpress seem to build the shipping into the price anyway.


----------



## kahaluu

Thanks for the update. It's all clear to me now.


----------



## Inszy

They charge me 7.60 for Havi and 2.5 for MH415.

Now I have B3 in my ears - realy nice for $40, but little to dark for me.


----------



## Bananiq

Are there Pistons without the Mic?
 Bhazard have you received the Enhanced version of B3 yet?
 Monster Gratitude is $59 on Amazon, is it good deal?


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> They charge me 7.60 for Havi and 2.5 for MH415.
> 
> Now I have B3 in my ears - realy nice for $40, but little to dark for me.


 
 That's what I was afraid of. They are no longer offering the version I have, which isn't dark at all.


----------



## kahaluu

bhazard said:


> That's what I was afraid of. They are no longer offering the version I have, which isn't dark at all.


 

 Is there anything on the box or phones itself to distinguish if it's the pro version?


----------



## MuZo2

How does Havi B3 compare to TDK IE800?


----------



## koreanzombie

Hi bhazard, did you get your pistons from ibuygou? I just brought them because all the praise from iemagnet, so if they don't live up to the hype it's all his fault, lol


----------



## bhazard

koreanzombie said:


> Hi bhazard, did you get your pistons from ibuygou? I just brought them because all the praise from iemagnet, so if they don't live up to the hype it's all his fault, lol


 
 It's no one's fault ever. Whatever one person likes, another may hate.
  
 Mine should be arriving later today.


----------



## Bananiq

Does some store still offer professional version B3?


----------



## peter123

OK, got a pick up note for my Piston's today, it was a reminder! They actually arrived at my local post office January 2'nd, not bad but I missed the original pick up note for som reason.......
  
 Initial impression are terrible as expected, thank you fro the heads up IEMagnet. If I was not warned I would have been very disapointed.
  
 Visual the have all the signs of being genuine. Beside never sending me a tracking number all worked out fine from Ibuygou so I would not hesitate to recommend buying from them. As a matter of fact if they turn out to be as good as people say I will probably order a second pair from them at $19 with the free snail mail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now burn in!


----------



## bhazard

kahaluu said:


> Is there anything on the box or phones itself to distinguish if it's the pro version?


 
 Nope. Nothing at all.
  
 They only offer 1 version of the Havi now, which is a new tuning with boosted bass, nice mids, and rolled off treble it seems. Until I know what it sounds like, I cannot recommend if it is as nice as the original tuning I have. The original pro tuning is almost reference flat, which I love.


----------



## kahaluu

Hopefully, I get lucky and they send me the professional version.


----------



## Inszy

I'm not sure at all there were two versions of the B3.
 Every day I use the Audeo on gray filters and CA Pro330s (studio ciem), so Havi are for me a little too dark. For others, not necessarily.
  
 And I changed standard ear tips to biflange from old SoundMAGIC PL30 - the sound is brighter and more open (for me definitely better). Comfort is also improved.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> I'm not sure at all there were two versions of the B3.
> Every day I use the Audeo on gray filters and CA Pro330s (studio ciem), so Havi are for me a little too dark. For others, not necessarily.
> 
> And I changed standard ear tips to biflange from old SoundMAGIC PL30 - the sound is brighter and more open (for me definitely better). Comfort is also improved.


 
 There were. The description originally mentioned the two versions specifically and how they differed in sound. Now they made it into only 1 version with a tweaked tuning.


----------



## Inszy

Maybe it was just a description (or plans), but Havi never actually released two versions of B3, which explains the absence of indications.
 After replacing the ear tips I do not feel really bass boost (definitely less then Adagio II).


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> Maybe it was just a description (or plans), but Havi never actually released two versions of B3, which explains the absence of indications.
> After replacing the ear tips I do not feel really bass boost (definitely less then Adagio II).


 
 They absolutely had two tunings to choose from as of 11/22/13 when I bought them. They offered the professional tuning (described as more transparent, layered, and requiring a nice dac/amp for best results), and the "enhanced" tuning at the time, which they said had strong relaxed bass, forward vocals, and was the "seller recommends" version.
  
 They no longer offer this. Now it is just the one tuning they describe. Anyone who has seen the listing prior to this month can back me up on that, and I have no incentive or care to lie about such a thing.
  
 I have all 3 versions on the way anyway, so I'll be able to spot any differences. Mine barely have more bass than the RE-400, it just extends lower, so I can already assume they are different. It doesn't have any boost or boom whatsoever.
  
 I'm afraid that they may have just kept the "enhanced" version as the only one they are selling now, which is disappointing.
  
 Here's an older evaluation:
"Purchased the professional version, to be fair headset package two days almost over 20 hours and then audition, three sound balance. And MX500 3H on hand, MX985, IE80 contrast, although we can not say under these three can PK stopper (MX500 3H treble, MX985 Alto, IE80 treble is an advantage.), But the overall tone is better than these three three plugs. Overall review, three sound balance, treble is not too bright and elegant, clear and sweet tenor vocals sound field forward, but not too much is good enough, try the bass go beyond that. Work can also be made more attractive some expect next work."


----------



## kahaluu

Havy probably offered two versions as a marketing strategy. In the end, they decided the enhanced version with the more consumer oriented sound would be the better seller for them. Just my opinion, who knows.


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> I have all 3 versions on the way anyway, so I'll be able to spot any differences.


 
 In that case, I can't wait for your opinion and description of the differences


----------



## Doodier

Is there anyone who owns or owned both the Takstar Pro80 and Edifier H840? Could you please compare them or maybe suggest another closed cans that are worth it? Thanks!


----------



## IEMagnet01

koreanzombie said:


> Hi bhazard, did you get your pistons from ibuygou? I just brought them because all the praise from iemagnet, so if they don't live up to the hype it's all his fault, lol


 
 You're gonna love the piston AFTER burn in. Once those Beryllium drivers break in, they SING a beautiful song. Out of the box, they sound pedestrian at best.


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> OK, got a pick up note for my Piston's today, it was a reminder! They actually arrived at my local post office January 2'nd, not bad but I missed the original pick up note for som reason.......
> 
> Initial impression are terrible as expected, thank you fro the heads up IEMagnet. If I was not warned I would have been very disapointed.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh I know. When I put them on after an hour of sine sweeps, I was actually quite down. The Sennheiser CX150 sounded just as good if not better than the Piston. I was ready to cry foul on this thread. But I decided to be patient, since I already had the OM Audio to listen to with my X3. I let them go the customary 24 hours burn in, and like night and day, my friend. The Beryllium driver started to break in, and I was left with a $20.00 IEM that stood toe to toe with my $300 wideband microdriver Trumpets. Now I'm going to do exactly what you're thinking of. I'm ordering a back up set asap. Not because i think they will break, because they are built sturdy, but you never know if I might lose them or have them stolen?


----------



## bhazard

Yep, these need burn in, and different tips change the sound by a lot. The narrow tip hybrids are boomy as of now. The stock biflange had more treble sparkle. Trying wider bore hybrids later + more burn in.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The NuForce 770X like the Sansa Fuze far more than the X3 or Sony. The iPod was pretty decent too. No amp. The treble jumps out more and is more sparkly with the Sansa, and more spatial with the iPod. Similar to the Piston, only the Piston loves the Sony.


----------



## bhazard

The new Pistons rock 
  
 They need a lot of burn in before I'll compare them to my Havi though. I'll be in Vegas later this week so I'll give them plenty of time on the plane.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I can't wait for my DUNU DN-1000 to be in. I'm hoping that will be the be all end all? Tonight though I go IEM shopping one last time, with the money I got from selling my KEF M200.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> I can't wait for my DUNU DN-1000 to be in. I'm hoping that will be the be all end all? Tonight though I go IEM shopping one last time, with the money I got from selling my KEF M200.


 
 I thought the Inearpeace would be the end all, unless you wanted something in the $300+ region? The Dunu doesn't sound like it would be one.
  
 I actually thought M200 reviews seemed to be overall better than Dunu's. Lots of us (including myself) just ended up having problems with the M200 fit wise or build quality wise though.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> I thought the Inearpeace would be the end all, unless you wanted something in the $300+ region? The Dunu doesn't sound like it would be one.
> 
> I actually thought M200 reviews seemed to be overall better than Dunu's. Lots of us (including myself) just ended up having problems with the M200 fit wise or build quality wise though.


 
 Nah. Once I got to hear the Piston, the M200 didn't differentiate itself enough from a $20.00 IEM. i sold within a couple hours from firing up the Piston. It wasn't the fit for me. They fit me just fine. I just didn't dig the laid back treble. The M200, though a very capable and lush sound, reminded me of the TDK IE800, with more richer bass, and I couldn't sell the IE800 fast enough. 
  
 The IEP is a marvelous IEM, and something sweet, but the DUNU is a TWFK dual BA up top, so it's like comparing a single BA to a dual BA IEM, and though yes I understand there are single BA's that can come CLOSE to competing with a dual BA, in the end they fall short. This is what I expect. If the DUNU can't distance itself from the IEP, then yes, you'll see the DUNU on my sale list as well. 
  
 The Pistons might be the last of my single dynamics though? It goes toe to toe sonically with my Trumpets, and I made my fiance listen to the Pistons unamped, and even she went "WOW...these are really high def! Like my Trumpets, but a little clearer." Yeah. Another person converted. Though I still don't think she's giving up my aTrumpets lol


----------



## bhazard

KZ-RX. Too boomy, not clear. Don't like it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

funny thing I've noticed. The X3 really doesn't like cheap IEM's. All my cheaper IEM's sound rather dull or congested with the X3, but all my higher end IEm's really shine. They sound better than they ever have with the X3. I think the X3 has a built in snob? lol


----------



## mochill

Wait for dunu dn2k which is coming out in February for around $300 I'm patiently waiting


----------



## IEMagnet01

that sounds awesome, but I don't pay $300 for any IEM's anymore. After the $1200+ I shelled out for customs and the Sennheiser IE800 (both which I did not keep), I will never pay more than $200 for an IEM. This is why I said no to the AX-60, H3, and IM03. There's cheaper IEMs that give you comparable SQ. The Piston is one example. The IEP is another. I'm sure the DUNU DN-1000 will too?


----------



## mochill

If you hear the dnk you will want to get the dn2k asap


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> that sounds awesome, but I don't pay $300 for any IEM's anymore. After the $1200+ I shelled out for customs and the Sennheiser IE800 (both which I did not keep), I will never pay more than $200 for an IEM. This is why I said no to the AX-60, H3, and IM03. There's cheaper IEMs that give you comparable SQ. The Piston is one example. The IEP is another. I'm sure the DUNU DN-1000 will too?


 

 LMAO now dats MY type of thinking right there!!! 100% agreed..... too cheap of a person to pay more than $300 for a set of cans or iem. $200 is already over kill for me. haha
  
 i gots standards ya' know. : P


----------



## mark9104

There is a new astrotec hybrid coming out, the AX30, which is priced at a ridiculously low 300 RMB (around 50USD), single armature + single dynamic driver


----------



## Shawn71

mark9104 said:


> There is a new astrotec hybrid coming out, the AX30, which is priced at a ridiculously low 300 RMB (around 50USD), single armature + single dynamic driver




pre-orders already being accepted.......for AX35 as well.


----------



## IEMagnet01

shawn71 said:


> pre-orders already being accepted.......for AX35 as well.


 
 no offense, but a single ba + single dynamic at that price, will probably sound like the Scosche hybrid, which sounds exactly like what a $50.00 hybrid should sound like...like crap. Plus with the reviews and negative press Astrotec gets...I wouldn't jump into that...but I'm sure some folks are daring enough to try it?


----------



## kahaluu

Yeah, I heard about the AX35. Should be an interesting phone. Very affordable for a single armature + single dynamic driver.


----------



## Shawn71

iemagnet01 said:


> no offense, but a single ba + single dynamic at that price, will probably sound like the Scosche hybrid, which sounds exactly like what a $50.00 hybrid should sound like...like crap. Plus with the reviews and negative press Astrotec gets...I wouldn't jump into that...but I'm sure some folks are daring enough to try it?




Ofcourse none taken.......but I think they did thr groundwork already with their single BA AX90 and triple hybrid AX60 models so they should deliver a very nice sounding cans to live up with our expectations and to sustain the fast evolving,very affordable IEM market


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

iemagnet01 said:


> no offense, but a single ba + single dynamic at that price, will probably sound like the Scosche hybrid, which sounds exactly like what a $50.00 hybrid should sound like...like crap. Plus with the reviews and negative press Astrotec gets...I wouldn't jump into that...but I'm sure some folks are daring enough to try it?


 
  
 I actually have a pair, and i can vouch for them being highly impressive at the price point.


----------



## peter123

sibeiknowhow said:


> I actually have a pair, and i can vouch for them being highly impressive at the price point.


 
 AX30 or AX35?


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

peter123 said:


> AX30 or AX35?


 
 AX30, it was 20 SGD cheaper than the AX35, but both of them are on sale at taobao currently


----------



## peter123

sibeiknowhow said:


> AX30, it was 20 SGD cheaper than the AX35, but both of them are on sale at taobao currently


 
 Thank you, yes I noticed they have good prices at the moment. Hmm, get the AX35 or save up for DN1000, it's really a tough world we live in.


----------



## Spaceresearcher

Many thanks for revealing these great hidden gems and providing terrific information and feedback fellow head-fi'ers.
  
 My pet hate in the audio world, is companies that establish a good reputation then rip off the market and make a killing just because there name becomes well known.  I've lost count of the number of headphones I've tried that allegedly will be the greatest sounding headphones because there a Shure, Sennheiser etc, then you listen to them and wonder what the hype is about.
  
 I applaud this thread for bringing out value products that will not cost you an arm and a leg.  There comes a point where you have to question the price point of a lot of headphones out there. Are you really getting terrific quality or just getting ripped off.  Sadly I think it's more often than not the later.


----------



## peter123

I got the JBM 9013 in the mail today. I bought them because they looked very comfortable and they are but that's about all that's positive about them.  At $14 shipped these does NOT impress. Words like congested, hollow and boomy would be the best description of them. STAY AWAY!
  
 For just $5 more one could get the Piston 2.0, I think these are going to be my best value for money for a long long time


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I got the JBM 9013 in the mail today. I bought them because they looked very comfortable and they are but that's about all that's positive about them.  At $14 shipped these does NOT impress. Words like congested, hollow and boomy would be the best description of them. STAY AWAY!
> 
> For just $5 more one could get the Piston 2.0, I think these are going to be my best value for money for a long long time




@ peter123 and kahaluu

Confession time ...just ask my friend in China to get Havi B3 , Piston 2.0 and about 8 model of KZ iem for less than USD150 ....so me will is broken to pieces and resistance is futile ...just did not want to miss the opportunity of getting cheap gear ...so fingers crossed and by March when he is back ...hopefully by then I will be proud to say I am recovering IEM addict......so for now I'll just be lurking around ...kekeeeeeee


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I got the JBM 9013 in the mail today. I bought them because they looked very comfortable and they are but that's about all that's positive about them.  At $14 shipped these does NOT impress. Words like congested, hollow and boomy would be the best description of them. STAY AWAY!
> 
> For just $5 more one could get the Piston 2.0, I think these are going to be my best value for money for a long long time




You should have gotten JBM MJ1000 as they are quite similar to KZ A1


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> I got the JBM 9013 in the mail today. I bought them because they looked very comfortable and they are but that's about all that's positive about them.  At $14 shipped these does NOT impress. Words like congested, hollow and boomy would be the best description of them. STAY AWAY!
> 
> For just $5 more one could get the Piston 2.0, I think these are going to be my best value for money for a long long time


 
 +1


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> @ peter123 and kahaluu
> 
> Confession time ...just ask my friend in China to get Havi B3 , Piston 2.0 and about 8 model of KZ iem for less than USD150 ....so me will is broken to pieces and resistance is futile ...just did not want to miss the opportunity of getting cheap gear ...so fingers crossed and by March when he is back ...hopefully by then I will be proud to say I am recovering IEM addict......so for now I'll just be lurking around ...kekeeeeeee


 
  
 Shame on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm really looking forward to hear your impressions of them all when you get them.
  
  


wokei said:


> You should have gotten JBM MJ1000 as they are quite similar to KZ A1


 
 Couldn't see any impressions on the 9013 so I thought I'd take one for the team. Unfortunately it did not turn out good this time
  


iemagnet01 said:


> +1


 
 I'm looking forward to hear your thoughts on the DN1000 when you get them since they are on top on my short list at the moment. They're a bit price though so they would need to be a pretty big step up from the Piston 2.0 and the Havi B3 to be worth it to me.


----------



## Inszy

peter123 said:


> I got the JBM 9013 in the mail today. I bought them because they looked very comfortable and they are but that's about all that's positive about them.


 
 One of the worst earphones I've had in my ears. Waste of money.
  
 Today I received Somic MH415 - they look nice, but I don't have time to listen


----------



## peter123

inszy said:


> One of the worst earphones I've had in my ears. Waste of money.


 
 I agree 100% !


----------



## kahaluu

wokei said:


> @ peter123 and kahaluu
> 
> Confession time ...just ask my friend in China to get Havi B3 , Piston 2.0 and about 8 model of KZ iem for less than USD150 ....so me will is broken to pieces and resistance is futile ...just did not want to miss the opportunity of getting cheap gear ...so fingers crossed and by March when he is back ...hopefully by then I will be proud to say I am recovering IEM addict......so for now I'll just be lurking around ...kekeeeeeee


 

 Congratulation. Good for you.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> LMAO now dats MY type of thinking right there!!! 100% agreed..... too cheap of a person to pay more than $300 for a set of cans or iem. $200 is already over kill for me. haha
> 
> i gots standards ya' know. : P


 
 I have the HE-500, and I'm starting to feel the same way.
  
 Yes, the HE-500 is awesome, but is it $699 awesome? I'm not 100% impressed to say it is. I guarantee something is around or will come along in the $300 range that will eventually match or exceed it.
  
 The Piston is a great example. It craps all over much more expensive iems and is very enjoyable, for $20.


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> @ peter123 and kahaluu
> 
> Confession time ...just ask my friend in China to get Havi B3 , Piston 2.0 and about 8 model of KZ iem for less than USD150 ....so me will is broken to pieces and resistance is futile ...just did not want to miss the opportunity of getting cheap gear ...so fingers crossed and by March when he is back ...hopefully by then I will be proud to say I am recovering IEM addict......so for now I'll just be lurking around ...kekeeeeeee


 
  
 Just think, you got 10! really good iems for less than $150. The Piston and Havi alone are easily worth that compared to many $150 earphones being sold.
  


inszy said:


> One of the worst earphones I've had in my ears. Waste of money.
> 
> Today I received Somic MH415 - they look nice, but I don't have time to listen


 
  
 Yes, I have the JBM 9013 as well. I thought I listed it as bad, should have warned everyone.
  
 I just pulled the trigger on the 415. Let me know how they are.


----------



## MuZo2

Also check *Dankeshuo/拜硕DX200
 PsnsTone/毒音DX100*


----------



## Wokei

kahaluu said:


> Congratulation. Good for you.




I was expecting similar response like from Peter ...shame on you ...weakling but congrats. ....reverse psychology. ..mmmmm.

Three scenario ...the way I see it
1) no buying until March....which is a plus
2) if he did not buy it for me or forgot about it -then its a bonus but then I was pestering him for about a week to buy it for me with booze and good food
3) bought all on my list ....which also is plus but will feel guilty in a good way though

All the above scenario actually work out pretty well for me and if scenario 3) does materialise ...I will take one for the team if me friend do managed to get for me...kekekekekeke then it will be a very busy March .


----------



## kahaluu

Well, I am a Psychology major. Looking forward to all your impressions.


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the 415. Let me know how they are.


 
 I'm beginning to listen - for now I look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The high is a bit rough, mids are put forward, bass has a nice texture, but a bit lacking lowest frequencies, but we'll see how it will be after 50 hours of burning. For now sound is clean, light and fast. They don't tolerate poor records! For example "Yo-Yo Ma Plays Ennio Morricone" sounds great on MH415, but Sabaton "Art of War" is just terrible.
 Comfort is amazing, maybe even better than the Audeo.
 Package includes one regular cable, one for the smartphone (both are memory wires) and three sets of biflange (S-M-L).
  
 Are they worth $40? For classical music for sure, they can be great (much better then B3). For other genres, I'm not sure, let's burn-in them for a couple hours.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Just think, you got 10! really good iems for less than $150. The Piston and Havi alone are easily worth that compared to many $150 earphones being sold.


 
  Actually am loving my Moxpad as compared to A1 as it is currently my most used IEM for the past one month. More versatile &  EQ works better with Moxpad but A1 lack the clarity and EQ them just distort the sound with that powerful bass it possessed.
  
 Just how good Havi and Piston 2.0 ....the hype is just too much and it seems I went overboard with China Made IEM ..actually all in all its 11 IEM.
  
 These are some of the KZ models that I will be getting ...
  






























  
 bhazard .... you have the most first hand knowledge of most of us in this thread ...any comments on these KZ models?


----------



## mark9104

not sure I understand their marketing strategy at all...throwing out 2 cheap hybrids just months after they dished out the AX60, with such a huge price difference
  
  
 Edit: I was referring to Astrotec, pressed reply instead of quote to an earlier post


----------



## docentore

Folks, thanks for the recomendations. I was never IEM fan, but recently I've started to enjoy them more.
 Anyway, I have B3 and X3 on order. Planning to get Takstar HD5500 as home headphones, also thinking of pistons. I made a list of cheap stuff I want to get from dx.com using snail mail.
  
 Question: did anyone tried any memory foam tips, ie Comply, with any above? I'm thinking of getting some but don't know which size.
  
 Thanks


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> Actually am loving my Moxpad as compared to A1 as it is currently my most used IEM for the past one month. More versatile &  EQ works better with Moxpad but A1 lack the clarity and EQ them just distort the sound with that powerful bass it possessed.
> 
> Just how good Havi and Piston 2.0 ....the hype is just too much and it seems I went overboard with China Made IEM ..actually all in all its 11 IEM.
> 
> ...


 
 Some of the models are very good, others are just ok. They are mostly a great value compared to the original models they are modeled after.
  


docentore said:


> Folks, thanks for the recomendations. I was never IEM fan, but recently I've started to enjoy them more.
> Anyway, I have B3 and X3 on order. Planning to get Takstar HD5500 as home headphones, also thinking of pistons. I made a list of cheap stuff I want to get from dx.com using snail mail.
> 
> Question: did anyone tried any memory foam tips, ie Comply, with any above? I'm thinking of getting some but don't know which size.
> ...


 
  
 Complys and Sony hybrids work well with a lot of these.


----------



## Inszy

For B3 best Comply are Ts-400.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm still waiting for my DUNU 1000 and my B3. B3 has been slow, but I finally got the email from ugomark that they are sending, and the DUNU just left China for San Francisco. Can't wait to get these two heavyweights, so I can properly use my X3.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Anyone own the Edifier H84, Edifier H750 or Edifier H650? Looking for comfortable with nice sound. =D Thought I would take a look at these.


----------



## bhazard

bluephoenixhd said:


> Anyone own the Edifier H84, Edifier H750 or Edifier H650? Looking for comfortable with nice sound. =D Thought I would take a look at these.


 
 I have the H850 for sale. Light on bass, but a very nice headphone.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Bhazard,
  
 Any experience with any of the other headphones, etc, from Edifier? They look beautiful, but once again, comfort is the main issue. =D


----------



## bhazard

bluephoenixhd said:


> Bhazard,
> 
> Any experience with any of the other headphones, etc, from Edifier? They look beautiful, but once again, comfort is the main issue. =D


 
 Nope, just that one.


----------



## Spaceresearcher

Don't touch the Dolphin noise isolating earphones (id: 336509) available at Woolworths.  I've set up a thread to see if anyone else has tried any of the other Chinese brand headphones they have on offer.
  
 There's a brand called Moshi and another I've never heard of.  I'm tempted to try the Moshi studio headphones if Woolworths will exchange the Dolphin super trash headphones, but to be honest I'm a touch scared now.


----------



## bhazard

spaceresearcher said:


> Don't touch the Dolphin noise isolating earphones (id: 336509) available at Woolworths.  I've set up a thread to see if anyone else has tried any of the other Chinese brand headphones they have on offer.
> 
> There's a brand called Moshi and another I've never heard of.  I'm tempted to try the Moshi studio headphones if Woolworths will exchange the Dolphin super trash headphones, but to be honest I'm a touch scared now.


 
 I wouldn't.
  
 As a general rule, most large stores with no special interest in audio will not stock premium equipment from China. There may be a good one here and there, but YMMV. Profit margins > quality.
  
 Moshi looks decent, but something seems off. It looks as if they use an OEM supplier for their headphones.


----------



## peter123

I got my Phrodi Pod201 today, or at least so I thought until I opened the package just to find the Pod007 there instead. Kind of lame to wait five weeks for them to arrive just to find out that you get another model then the one you actually bought and that you have paid double the price.....

After a few unlucky episodes on Aliexpress lately I will not buy anything more there, I'd rather use Ugomark since it seems more reliable, are usually cheaper and one can use PayPal there. Also I found no way to complain on Aliexpress when you don't get what you order.........

The good thing though is that the Phrodi Pod007 are very nice for the ~$10 that they should cost shipped.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I got my Phrodi Pod201 today, or at least so I thought until I opened the package just to find the Pod007 there instead. Kind of lame to wait five weeks for them to arrive just to find out that you get another model then the one you actually bought and that you have paid double the price.....
> 
> After a few unlucky episodes on Aliexpress lately I will not buy anything more there, I'd rather use Ugomark since it seems more reliable, are usually cheaper and one can use PayPal there. Also I found no way to complain on Aliexpress when you don't get what you order.........
> 
> The good thing though is that the Phrodi Pod007 are very nice for the ~$10 that they should cost shipped.


 
 Aliexpress actually has the buyer protection. Forwarding services don't (that I know of).
  
 You can dispute the order in the "orders" section. They will send a partial refund, exchange, or whatever aliexpress rules on. It runs very much like ebay.


----------



## bhazard

Try to get any orders in before the 20th. China basically shuts down for 2 weeks for Chinese New Year and doesn't ship out anything at that time.


----------



## kahaluu

Thanks for the heads up. Almost forgot about that.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

bhazard,
 How well built is your H850's? Here's the links to the headphones I was wondering about, using Amazon. =D
  
_Edifier H650_
http://www.amazon.com/Edifier-H650-Foldable-Noise-Isolating-Headphone/dp/tech-data/B00EO193SQ
_Edifier H840_
http://www.amazon.com/Edifier-H840-Over-Ear-Noise-Isolating-Headphone/dp/B00CW5MVXA
_Edifier H750_
http://www.amazon.com/Edifier-Foldable-Noise-Isolating-Headphone-H750/dp/B00AG8S5SA
  
 Just considering Chinese/Asian brand Headphones. =D


----------



## bhazard

The H850 is better built and most likely better sounding than all those models. It can be gotten for much cheaper than amazon prices as well.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Good to know. =D Just searching around before I get anything. =D


----------



## Bananiq

bhazar:
  
 Just found this, would you trust this buy?
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.295.OhA1Hf&id=36986418498


----------



## bhazard

bananiq said:


> bhazar:
> 
> Just found this, would you trust this buy?
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.295.OhA1Hf&id=36986418498


 
 No.
  
 You want sellers with crown emoticons instead of hearts, and that have made previous sales. This one has sold 0 of them, making it highly suspect.


----------



## Bananiq

Thanks for warning,
  
 But that is strange. I opened the product via ugomark and it says it has:
  

*99.8%* Positive Feedback
*7406* Feedback


----------



## peter123

I've noticed that every single seller openend via Ugomark has 99,8% positive feedback, coinsidens?


----------



## Bananiq

Peter, so Ugomark shows positive feedback for all sellers regardless they actuall feedback? WOW
  
 Anyway, I think I just found the description image worth sharing:


  
 product:
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-4353576735.5.Ufakju&id=35507707087


----------



## peter123

Nice picture 

I bought some Denons from Aliexpress a while ago, they were fake, just saying.


----------



## Bananiq

What was the seller feedback at the time you bought them?


----------



## peter123

I don't remember, it was a while ago, but I usually don't use sellers with lower feedback then 98%


----------



## sfwalcer

^ My cousins from China says that seller feedback doesn't mean squat, it can all be faked just as it can be done on ebay but it's much more common in Chinese sites like taobao so..... some feedback is better than no feedback though.
  
 But the general rule is that if it seems too good to be true/ sweet of a deal it is most likely fake. LoL


----------



## Bananiq

So even the seller's feedback can guarantee if the product is fake or not.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Fake Denons? Now I've seen it all. Well, I'd like to see fake TF 10's and fake Sennheiser IE800's...


----------



## sfwalcer

bananiq said:


> So even the seller's feedback can guarantee if the product is fake or not.


 

 It's China meng EVERYTHING can be faked. I am sure there are lots of legit sellers with real seller ratings, just saying to be careful of the crazy low price deals that seems to good to be true is all.


----------



## Hutnicks

iemagnet01 said:


> Fake Denons? Now I've seen it all. Well, I'd like to see fake TF 10's and fake *Sennheiser IE800's..*.


 
  
 There were a whack of those on thievesbay a year ago. Curiously enough the sellers all disappeared.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> It's China meng EVERYTHING can be faked. I am sure there are lots of legit sellers with real seller ratings, just saying to be careful of the crazy low price deals that seems to good to be true is all.


 
 Exactly. Though there are some products that no one seems to fake around here, like the Krakens that I have.


----------



## analogsurviver

As it seems that the Havi B3 Professional is (all but) gone, I pulled the trigger on the Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 from ibuygou.com .
  
 Now the wait - if any of the faster shipping options were selected, that would increase the cost out of all proportions; here anything exceedeing the value of 22 EUR has to "meet" customs , and it is the value of goods PLUS shipping ( everything paid till it arrives to the customs ) that is the basis for duties. 
 Example : IEMs 19$, DHL shipping 20 $ = 39$, add to that customs fee of 5%, over everything VAT 20 %, manipulating charges ( about 5-7 EUR/transaction ) - it is easy to see that in such cases, time really IS money.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Just got my e-mail from ugomark saying they have sent me the Harvey Havi B3 Pro version, and I have the tracking number, and when I receive them, to give them good feedback. I await my B3 Pro, and giving them a solid feedback for making sure they got the pro version. Btw...they delayed my shipment for a bit to make sure my request was filled.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> Just got my e-mail from ugomark saying they have sent me the Harvey Havi B3 Pro version, and I have the tracking number, and when I receive them, to give them good feedback. I await my B3 Pro, and giving them a solid feedback for making sure they got the pro version. Btw...they delayed my shipment for a bit to make sure my request was filled.


 
 Impressive. My god, I think I'm *really* missing out on all the hype on these...sad to say I couldn't drive them properly because I've forever been ampless (though my dad has a Yamaha amp/receiver with a headphone out...couldn't use it 'cuz it's f'in cold out).


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Impressive. My god, I think I'm *really* missing out on all the hype on these...sad to say I couldn't drive them properly because I've forever been ampless (though my dad has a Yamaha amp/receiver with a headphone out...couldn't use it 'cuz it's f'in cold out).


 
 I hope they synergize well with my X3. I put FXT90 tips on my Piston to see if they responded better with the X3, and so far not too bad? Kinda weird though switching from the OM Audio though. The OM are louder at the same volume, and better clarity, but still I'm running the Piston.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Aliexpress actually has the buyer protection. Forwarding services don't (that I know of).
> 
> You can dispute the order in the "orders" section. They will send a partial refund, exchange, or whatever aliexpress rules on. It runs very much like ebay.


 
 OK, I'll give it a shot. The good thing about Ugomark is that you can use PayPal. The times I've not been happy with a transaction for one reason or another they've always come to my rescue.


----------



## Bananiq

iemagnet01 said:


> Just got my e-mail from ugomark saying they have sent me the Harvey Havi B3 Pro version, and I have the tracking number, and when I receive them, to give them good feedback. I await my B3 Pro, and giving them a solid feedback for making sure they got the pro version. Btw...they delayed my shipment for a bit to make sure my request was filled.


 

 Could you please post a link to your Havi B3 that you ordered? Anyway could I contact them somebody to ask if they still stock the Pro version somewhere?


----------



## IEMagnet01

bananiq said:


> Could you please post a link to your Havi B3 that you ordered? Anyway could I contact them somebody to ask if they still stock the Pro version somewhere?


 
 http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/36050814188
  
 there you go. Just send a message in the comment box when you order. 
  
 They contact you by e-mail.


----------



## Bananiq

^ thanks a lot,
  
 I am looking forward to your impressions over DN-1000 vs B3 vs Pistons 2.0


----------



## IEMagnet01

bananiq said:


> ^ thanks a lot,
> 
> I am looking forward to your impressions over DN-1000 vs B3 vs Pistons 2.0




I can't wait either. The DUNU have left Frisco to Seattle, and should be here tomorrow, and the B3 have left mother Russia for the U.S. Full comparison soon.


----------



## peter123

bananiq said:


> ^ thanks a lot,
> 
> I am looking forward to your impressions over DN-1000 vs B3 vs Pistons 2.0




+1

IEMagnet, we used the same seller for the B3's and asked for the same version so we should have the same ones.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Ooh, can't wait for the impressions! I'm so hyped right now! Three awesome IEMs that the Discovery Thread hyped over in within a two-month timeframe, compared by a guy who just buys IEMs for the sake of listening and comparing them.
  
 I mean no offense, IEMagnet. I really can't wait for your impressions.


----------



## Grayson73

analogsurviver said:


> As it seems that the Havi B3 Professional is (all but) gone, I pulled the trigger on the Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 from ibuygou.com .


 
  
  
 If the Pro version is the better one, why is that the one Havi is getting rid of?


----------



## Doodier

So you guys think it's still possible to order the "Pro" version of Havi earphones? Just by requesting it?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

grayson73 said:


> If the Pro version is the better one, why is that the one Havi is getting rid of?


 
 Case in f'in point!
  
 +1^100


----------



## analogsurviver

grayson73 said:


> If the Pro version is the better one, why is that the one Havi is getting rid of?


 
 Simple logic. Fun signature $ell$ better than neutral "nothing special" one. Try to sell neutral phones to an EDM ( or whatever) basshead ...
 If there were say 5 decent headphones, IEMs etc available, and with an accesible price tag to boot, there would be no head-fi  to begin with - EVER.
  
 There is no such thing as perfect cans for every listener and every kind of music - but equally true is the fact that no one needs more than say 5 DECENT pairs.


----------



## kahaluu

grayson73 said:


> If the Pro version is the better one, why is that the one Havi is getting rid of?


 

 Maybe the enhance version has the more consumer oriented sound. As a marketing strategy, they might feel this would be the better seller for the general public.


----------



## Doodier

thatbeatsguy said:


> +1^100


 
 =1 
  
 Just sayin' )


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kahaluu said:


> Maybe the enhance version has the more consumer oriented sound. As a marketing strategy, they might feel this would be the better seller for the general public.


 
 That's a really likely theory. I mean, nowadays everyone likes listening to EDM or stuff like that. The "enhanced" version, as Bhazard stated, is colored and more fun. Now, if you want to take it to the general public, who doesn't want a "fun" headphone? "Neutral" probably sounds a little boring, without much gusto if any.
  
 I would also surmise that they're 'recalling' the Pro version and possibly going to release it as a different IEM (I've seen a future B6 and B9 on their website).
  


doodier said:


> =1
> 
> Just sayin' )


 
 I know. Just messin' around, is all.
 +10^100 would work.
  
 Or...
  
 +10^100^1000. Now *that* is something.


----------



## Bananiq

Havi website on taobao has 3 different Havi B3 and every-one has slightly different description in "summary sound" on the bottom.
  
 B3
 B3-Pro
 B3-C
  
 seems like 3 different versions.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bananiq said:


> Havi website on taobao has 3 different Havi B3 and every-one has slightly different description in "summary sound" on the bottom.
> 
> B3
> B3-Pro
> ...


 
 What. The. F'k.
  
 I am now confused beyond all reason. Now, I must sleep.
 We must have bhazard address this.
  
 Good night.


----------



## taslavar

There seem to be at least 2 different Havi B3 casings. One has a grey, inset bevel. The other has a black, protruding bevel.
  
 http://img04.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i4/1849425713/T2r2qrXvhXXXXXXXXX_!!1849425713.jpg
 http://img04.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i4/1849425713/T2Ti8nXr8bXXXXXXXX_!!1849425713.jpg
  
 I see both these pictures on the same product page, but they are clearly different. Perhaps one is pro and the other is enhanced?


----------



## peter123

kahaluu said:


> Maybe the enhance version has the more consumer oriented sound. As a marketing strategy, they might feel this would be the better seller for the general public.


 
 That's probably the case but please remember that no one hear has actually heard the enchanced version as far as I know. I think that bhazard and myself are the only ones who got them at all yet and to be honest who knows what verions we actually got (although both of us ordered the Pro version and we botht think we also got it). If I'm no mistaken bhazard has ordered all three versions that seem to exist so we'll know evetually wich is the best.......


----------



## Bananiq

thatbeatsguy said:


> What. The. F'k.
> 
> I am now confused beyond all reason. Now, I must sleep.
> We must have bhazard address this.
> ...


 
 From what i found on the product description links:
  
*B3*
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4437187958.16.l4ql3n&id=35700828655
 (google translate):
 Sound summary: HAVI-B3 ------------ Jin real powerful bass, warm feelings of the human voice, smooth and sweet treble, rich musical level, wide sound field, no bluff, B3 flowing out of the music as several cups of boiling water daily, becoming dry and moist you my musical soul.
  
*B3-pro*
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4437187958.16.Lpx7pR&id=36052562138
 (google translate):
 Sound summary: HAVI-B3 ------------ Jin real powerful bass, warm feelings of the human voice, smooth and sweet treble, rich musical level, wide sound field, and the powerful dynamics.
  
*B3-c*
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4437187958.16.YOPQuL&id=36050814188
 (google translate):
 Summary: HAVI-B3 ------------ musical tastes ultra, ultra fine workmanship, materials used super kind, super beautifully packaged, low price, super emotional voice is warm this winter!
  
 now those translations are funny but only they talk about the differences. Anyway this is the only part of description that is different in all three URLs except for the first one, B3, in which they recommended some tracks to listen to.
  
 Also, this text appears on the first two products (B3, B3-pro) but not on the third one (B3-c) (google translate):
  
 "Buyers Please Note: B3 is four dynamic headphones, which is double-sided dynamic headphones. The latest version of the B3 combines ie80 in low and loud sound field and layering tf10, the overall sense of hearing powerful bass, tenor vocals solid, mellow treble, the overall sound of the sound field broad, rich in detail, strong sense of hierarchy, dynamic and strong shake!

 About burn: Do not burn long, B3 does not require a long burn, B3 using a micro ring, are precision components, long pot life opportunity to influence cell, select natural way to listen."
  
 Now I have no idea which one is actually Pro version and which one is Enhanced. I assume the B3-c was added before the first two, so it should be the original one + if you specifically ask for the desired version they should select the right one 
  


taslavar said:


> There seem to be at least 2 different Havi B3 casings. One has a grey, inset bevel. The other has a black, protruding bevel.
> 
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i4/1849425713/T2r2qrXvhXXXXXXXXX_!!1849425713.jpg
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i4/1849425713/T2Ti8nXr8bXXXXXXXX_!!1849425713.jpg
> ...


 

 I just think those are the same, different angle and different reflection light from the gorilla glass.


----------



## peter123

bananiq said:


> I just think those are the same, different angle and different reflection light from the gorilla glass.


 
 My thougt exactly.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Plus those descriptions are horrid English translations. bhazard knows from experience. Do what I did and just request the Pro. Be adamant about it in the email , and if they ate good sellers, they 'll accommodate you.


----------



## kahaluu

iemagnet01 said:


> Plus those descriptions are horrid English translations. bhazard knows from experience. Do what I did and just request the Pro. Be adamant about it in the email , and if they ate good sellers, they 'll accommodate you.


 

 Well, hopefully they'll fulfill our request for the Pro's. I was also very adamant about my request in my email to them.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kahaluu said:


> Well, hopefully they'll fulfill our request for the Pro's. I was also very adamant about my request in my email to them.




We can only hope? Right ? lol


----------



## Inszy

Havi B3 after 50 hours of burn-in process - the sound is too slow and not very musical, even a little boring. Stage is too shallow and too stretched out to the sides, high frequencies are a bit hidden, and it has too small bass impact.
 For $40 these are decent headphones, but I expected something better. Despite the small problems with bass, B3 are pretty good for metal and electro. They remind me a bit of Denon D1100, but with smaller bass boost.
  
 Somic MH415 are still burn-in (right now something about 20-25 hours), but for now they look much more interesting.
 They have a peak between 4 kHz and 16khz (mainly in 8kHz-10kHz) - after a slight cutting off medium and high tones MH415 are playing amazingly well. The sound is vivid, fast and accurate. Scene is more complete than in the Havi, and the bass is more natural.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

inszy said:


> Havi B3 after 50 hours of burn-in process - the sound is too slow and *not very musical, even a little boring*. Stage is too shallow and too stretched out to the sides, high frequencies are a bit hidden, and it has too small bass impact.
> For $40 these are decent headphones, but I expected something better. Despite the small problems with bass, B3 are pretty good for metal and electro. They remind me a bit of Denon D1100, but with smaller bass boost.


 
 DId you get the Pro version? If so, then the sound isgnature is *supposed* to be boring. The Pro version was aimed to have a flat signature, actually.
  
 If you got the Enhanced version, then...What.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> DId you get the Pro version? If so, then the sound isgnature is *supposed* to be boring. The Pro version was aimed to have a flat signature, actually.
> 
> If you got the Enhanced version, then...What.




Based on his description, which is almost dead on with bhazard, I'm 99.9% certain he got the Pro version. The Enhanced version is based on the IE80, which is wide soundstage and BIG BASS. I wanted to Pro because it's more transparent , and if I want bass, I can boost it manually, instead of having to turn it down. I owned the IE80, and though I liked it, the bass knob broke, and I ended up RMA and selling it. I'm excited about the description of the Pro! This is gonna be great !


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> DId you get the Pro version? If so, then the sound isgnature is *supposed* to be boring. The Pro version was aimed to have a flat signature, actually.
> 
> If you got the Enhanced version, then...What.


 

 ^ Flat and neutral does not necessarily = boring. Not as "fun" maybe but it can be engaging in it's own ways, ie: crazy clarity/ airiness, with lush mids that are all over your face, a well extended sparkly treble as well as a satisfactory low end which is encapsulated by a massive soundsatge could all be the traits of a "flat/balanced/neutral" sound siggy. Welp to me at least. haha


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Flat and neutral does not necessarily = boring. Not as "fun" maybe but it can be engaging in it's own ways, ie: crazy clarity/ airiness, with lush mids that are all over your face, a well extended sparkly treble as well as a satisfactory low end which is encapsulated by a massive soundsatge could all be the traits of a "flat/balanced/neutral" sound siggy. Welp to me at least. haha :rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an amen? AMEN!


----------



## marone

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Flat and neutral does not necessarily = boring. Not as "fun" maybe but it can be engaging in it's own ways, ie: crazy clarity/ airiness, with lush mids that are all over your face, a well extended sparkly treble as well as a satisfactory low end which is encapsulated by a massive soundsatge could all be the traits of a "flat/balanced/neutral" sound siggy.




It probably does to those who like the "V" FR, and bassheads.

There are several different 'camps' of enthusiasts here on head-fi and a basshead or V-fan would definitely not like a neutral, audiophile-style sound.

I guess this is why HAVI and others have 3 different sound siggy manufacturing lines.


----------



## sfwalcer

marone said:


> It probably does to those who like the "V" FR, and bassheads.
> 
> There are several different 'camps' of enthusiasts here on head-fi and a basshead or V-fan would definitely not like a neutral, audiophile-style sound.
> 
> I guess this is why HAVI and others have 3 different sound siggy manufacturing lines.


 

 Hmmm then i must be in the super minority then, i can enjoy all kinds of sound siggys, just as long as they do EVERYTHING right and not skim on anything. I AM A GREEDY person THAT JUST WANTS IT ALL!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Flat and neutral does not necessarily = boring. Not as "fun" maybe but it can be engaging in it's own ways, ie:* crazy clarity/ airiness, with lush mids that are all over your face, a well extended sparkly treble as well as a satisfactory low end which is encapsulated by a massive soundsatge could all be the traits of a "flat/balanced/neutral" sound siggy*. Welp to me at least. haha


 
 Oh yeah, lol. But I haven't known any budget IEM that could do it all. If there is one, all of Head-Fi (excluding Summit and High-Fi peeps) would flock to its yard.


----------



## Inszy

For now - Somic MH415. Tremble, bass and soundstage are great 
  
 Quote:


thatbeatsguy said:


> DId you get the Pro version? If so, then the sound isgnature is *supposed* to be boring. The Pro version was aimed to have a flat signature, actually.
> 
> If you got the Enhanced version, then...What.


 
 I do not know if this is Pro. This is not a typical V or flat, you can feel the bass boost, but the treble is slightly recessed. In some way it would fit into IE8 sound signature, so maybe this is the Pro version.
 If the sound was faster for sure it would be a better earphones. And flat not equal boring.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

inszy said:


> I do not know if this is Pro. This is not a typical V or flat, you can feel the bass boost, but the treble is slightly recessed. In some way it would fit into IE8 sound signature, so maybe this is the Pro version.
> If the sound was faster for sure it would be a better earphones. And flat not equal boring.


 
 Hm, okay. I'll restate my post. 
 Wait a second, if you don't know if yours is the Pro version...then what is it? XD
  
 The Pro version, to my recollection, was ordered by Bhazard and a few others *upon request*.
 If those are the Pro versions, I'm surely not going to like its slow sound as you stated. 
  
 Bhazard, where are you?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Whoops, double post.
  
 But wait, so there are *three* B3s? Checked teh last page and saw three different pages on the visually same item.


----------



## IEMagnet01

There's not three versions. Just three different descriptions of what amounts to the same IEM. It's extremely confusing.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> There's not three versions. Just three different descriptions of what amounts to the same IEM. It's extremely confusing.


 
 They're one and the same? OMG.


----------



## peter123

I'm still pretty sure that I've got the Pro version of the B3's and I found them to be a lot more engaging then the Moxpad's which is pretty boring to me. Others here love the Moxpad so as always YMMV.


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> I'm still pretty sure that I've got the Pro version of the B3's and I found them to be a lot more engaging then the Moxpad's which is pretty boring to me. Others here love the Moxpad so as always YMMV.


 

 Hmmm that is interesting to hear that the Moxpad are boring. Though i didn't really read up/ follow your impressions on them. LoL
  
 No wonder the anal one don't talk about them since he got them as well. Interesting......


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm that is interesting to hear that the Moxpad are boring. Though i didn't really read up/ follow your impressions on them. LoL
> 
> *No wonder the anal one don't talk about them since he got them as well. Interesting......*


 
 What? Lol
  
 Anyway, what are your impressions on the Moxpads and B3s? I'm intersting in both, but I just need to get one. I've always liked 'round-the-ear wearing style.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> What? Lol
> 
> Anyway, what are your impressions on the Moxpads and B3s? I'm intersting in both, but I just need to get one. I've always liked 'round-the-ear wearing style.


 

 LoL WHAT???
  
 I don't own the Moxpads or the B3s, though judging from bhazard's response the B3 Pro version is his favorite outta' all the Chinese iems he has tried. He hyped those Micro Rings a bit, but didn't mention them since and i kinda already knew what was up. haha But for $10 they are pretty damn fun sounding, plus i really like their fit/ cable as compared to the horrid one in the original ATH CKN70s. Have no idea how ATH can make such a bad cable like that for such a huge audio company but so did Sony with those MH1Cs. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 They just OEM them to Chinese Companies/ factories anyways so..... it doesn't surprise me that no brand Chinese stuff has just as good if not better built than the originals they are trying to emulate.
  
 Oh and i was talking about this "anal" one, notice custom title.......
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/275867/twinqy
  
 He gots those Moxpads as well me thinks but didn't post/ say much about them so........


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> No wonder the anal one don't talk about them since he got them as well. Interesting......




What 

Sorry guys I'm on my way to Sweden to join my niece's baptism and I only brought one IEM for the trip, the B3.

I can do a more thoroughly comparison between the two when I get back home. Don't get me wrong the Moxpad's as a package is really nice, especially if you also consider the price. They just sound good no magical highs or excellent bass and too me it got pretty boring. If I get to choose between an exchangeable cable or magical highs I prefer the last


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Coolios have a safe one. Enjoy your trip and those B3s!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Alright, I'mma be waitin' for yer impressions when you get back. Have a safe trip!


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Coolios have a safe one. Enjoy your trip and those B3s!!!







thatbeatsguy said:


> Alright, I'mma be waitin' for yer impressions when you get back. Have a safe trip!




Thanks!


----------



## jekostas

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm that is interesting to hear that the Moxpad are boring. Though i didn't really read up/ follow your impressions on them. LoL
> 
> No wonder the anal one don't talk about them since he got them as well. Interesting......


 
  
 The Moxpads are more of a warm, laid back headset.  If you like that signature they're great but thinking them boring isn't unreasonable if you don't.


----------



## sfwalcer

jekostas said:


> The Moxpads are more of a warm, laid back headset.  If you like that signature they're great but thinking them boring isn't unreasonable if you don't.


 

 hmmm interesting, thanks. Not really interested in them but that's good to know.


----------



## banjoanton

Does anyone now where to buy the Havi B3? Because I don't understand the first post-link to a Chinese site.. Thanks!


----------



## Inszy

Look here:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/915#post_10171086


----------



## Doodier

I just bought the Havi from that link. Hope everything will go as expected and I'll get to listen to them soon 
  
 Meanwhile, I am kinda bummed out by the VSD1S. Unfortunately they don't fit my ears quite as well as I'd hoped so I'll probably sell them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 a  lot of the time when phones sound slow or boring its because they need more amping power.  hooking up a good headphone amp (or even an average one) will bring them to life or make them
 extraordinary.  its not about  the loudness its about the control of the bass and the soundstage.  for example, the new pistons sounded muddy to me although pleasant out of my C3, but when i amped
 them through a Ray Samuels sr -71 they went to sound quality level five times better and truly wonderful.  it is an amazing change...


----------



## IEMagnet01

banjoanton said:


> Does anyone now where to buy the Havi B3? Because I don't understand the first post-link to a Chinese site.. Thanks!




But the secret to being in the B3 club is being able to read Chinese. lol


----------



## huja

iemagnet01 said:


> But the secret to being in the B3 club is being able to read Chinese. lol


 

 If that's the case, the club isn't so exclusive with about 1.3 billion people qualified to join.


----------



## IEMagnet01

huja said:


> It that's the case, the club isn't so exclusive with about 1.3 billion people qualified to join.




Amen !


----------



## Taveren

drbluenewmexico said:


> a  lot of the time when phones sound slow or boring its because they need more amping power.  hooking up a good headphone amp (or even an average one) will bring them to life or make them
> extraordinary.  its not about  the loudness its about the control of the bass and the soundstage.  for example, the new pistons sounded muddy to me although pleasant out of my C3, but when i amped
> them through a Ray Samuels sr -71 they went to sound quality level five times better and truly wonderful.  it is an amazing change...


 
 sorry just like to clarify, your statement is supposed to apply to hard to drive iems or including those easy to drive iems?


----------



## tomscy2000

Man, this thread moves pretty quickly. I don't follow for a few weeks, and suddenly I don't know anything.
  
 Can anyone comment on the quality/texture/pliability of the Ostry KC06 cable versus, say, the GR07's cable? They *look* similar; I know the KC06 uses thermoplastic urethane (TPU) for the cable sheathing; not sure what the GR07 uses.


----------



## peter123

drbluenewmexico said:


> a  lot of the time when phones sound slow or boring its because they need more amping power.  hooking up a good headphone amp (or even an average one) will bring them to life or make them
> extraordinary.  its not about  the loudness its about the control of the bass and the soundstage.  for example, the new pistons sounded muddy to me although pleasant out of my C3, but when i amped
> them through a Ray Samuels sr -71 they went to sound quality level five times better and truly wonderful.  it is an amazing change...




Fair point. I've only used them with my Fiio x3 so far. Honestly it should have enough power. Will try with some other/ more powerful sources though.


----------



## marone

Trasam DAC2 

380 Yuan / 63 USD

全想DAC2 发烧HiFi光纤同轴USB耳放数字音频DAC解码器192K/24bit
HiFi whole thought DAC2 fever fiber coaxial digital audio amp USB DAC Decoder 192K/24bit

This has a 2704-4398-8416 chip compliment with a OAC425 output stage.

I am very happy with the sound, but unfortunately the left channel has dropped out after only 1300 hours of usage over 2 months. (Yes, I use my audio system more or less constantly 24-7). I am going to let it rest for a few days and see if it returns to normal, but the chances of that are slim and I shall sadly return this and/or see if I can get it repaired.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

even easy to drive  oems like the Pistons respond to the benefit of amping.  its not about how loud or powerful the sound is but that the amp helps resolve the
 integrity of the sound, the tone and rhythm and cohesiveness.  it can be a subtle change and not worth it if your talking pocket portable status, but it can also be
 very dramatic like with the Pistons.


----------



## marone

^ I should keep that in mind as all of my headphones are reviewed with amplification from a speaker-capable valve or SS amp.


----------



## Taveren

drbluenewmexico said:


> even easy to drive  oems like the Pistons respond to the benefit of amping.  its not about how loud or powerful the sound is but that the amp helps resolve the
> integrity of the sound, the tone and rhythm and cohesiveness.  it can be a subtle change and not worth it if your talking pocket portable status, but it can also be
> very dramatic like with the Pistons.


 I see, I'll try using my C&C BH with my gr02 be and consonance to test for improvement. I always thought that amps are only for helping the dap drive inefficient iems/cans or color the sound (bass boost). Thanks for the tip


----------



## jekostas

drbluenewmexico said:


> even easy to drive  oems like the Pistons respond to the benefit of amping.  its not about how loud or powerful the sound is but that the amp helps resolve the
> integrity of the sound, the tone and rhythm and cohesiveness.  it can be a subtle change and not worth it if your talking pocket portable status, but it can also be
> very dramatic like with the Pistons.


 
  
  
 This is, well, completely untrue.  If you have a transparent source with proper impedance and power output adding an amp won't do a damned thing.
  
 Actually, I guess that's untrue.  An amp *could* introduce audible distortion.
  
 PS:  Stop using words you don't know the meaning of if you don't want to sound like a fool.  An amp "preserving the integrity of rhythm"?  Seriously?


----------



## bhazard

Back from Vegas.
  
 The Havi B3 is incredibly confusing, because they tuned it 3 different ways already.
  
 "Pro version" - Available before January upon request. Flat, detailed, crystal freaking clear and well extended, regular natural mids, RE-400 type bass.
  
 "Enhanced version" - Available before Jan. Colored, big bass version. Boosted bass and mids. Less treble, less transparent.
  
 "IE80/TF10, whatever they are calling it now version" - Either its the enhanced version, or a completely new tuning.
  
 Until I hear the other versions, I only recommend the pro if it still can be ordered somehow. I have no idea what they sound like.
  
 If your model has RE-400 type neutral bass, it is probably the Pro.


----------



## tomscy2000

bhazard said:


> Back from Vegas.
> "Pro version" - Available before January upon request. Flat, detailed, crystal freaking clear and well extended, regular natural mids, RE-400 type bass.
> 
> Until I hear the other versions, I only recommend the pro if it still can be ordered somehow. I have no idea what they sound like.
> ...


 
  
 Saw anything interesting at CES? How is the B3 Pro versus the KC06? If only the Pro version were readily available, but I'm a bit hesitant about the flat ribbon cable.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Mine are in transit. Should be in San Francisco by Wednesday? The holidays will slow down mail , but I've got the B3, Sony H1, and HiFiMan HM601 in transit. I gotta learn patience.


----------



## huja

I was just at Hua Qiang Bei Lu (aka SEG Plaza, aka SEG Electronics Market) in Shenzhen this afternoon. For those of you who don't know, it's Disney Land for gadgets/electronics.  Here's a link to give you background.  You can also search YouTube for videos on this place.  
  
 Anyway, I went into at least a dozen shops selling the Xiaomi Pistons . . . and I did not come across a single authentic set.  Beware when buying these on taobao.


----------



## IEMagnet01

No need for taobao. This is where you can buy them in confidence of authenticity and tracking number provided. Use it. Don't worry. Be happy. 

http://bit.ly/1gOqiMM


----------



## bhazard

huja said:


> I was just at Hua Qiang Bei Lu (aka SEG Plaza, aka SEG Electronics Market) in Shenzhen this afternoon. For those of you who don't know, it's Disney Land for gadgets/electronics.  Here's a link to give you background.  You can also search YouTube for videos on this place.
> 
> Anyway, I went into at least a dozen shops selling the Xiaomi Pistons . . . and I did not come across a single authentic set.  Beware when buying these on taobao.


 
 You can buy it directly from Xiaomi on Taobao.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

huja said:


> I was just at Hua Qiang Bei Lu (aka SEG Plaza, aka SEG Electronics Market) in Shenzhen this afternoon. For those of you who don't know, it's Disney Land for gadgets/electronics.  Here's a link to give you background.  You can also search YouTube for videos on this place.
> 
> Anyway, I went into at least a dozen shops selling the Xiaomi Pistons . . . *and I did not come across a single authentic set*.  Beware when buying these on taobao.


 
 Meng. We're talking *Shenzhen* here. Fakes abound over there.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Back from Vegas.
> 
> The Havi B3 is incredibly confusing, because they tuned it 3 different ways already.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm still not sure what version I've got of the B3's and I've never heard the RE-400's. I actually think my pair match the description of the Pro BUT I found the subbass to be very good although they're not at all bassy as a whole.  
  
 On this song for example I can really feel the subbass rumble sometimes although there's no midbass hump that is usual on many other IEM's:
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3jzMyYgPQs


----------



## bhazard

New Somic Milano M4.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-3256831387.53.HEL3DW&id=37053086976&rn=8d55831a7af1cf083b06c99a64fc7f96


----------



## jant71

The blue looks pretty slick...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> New Somic Milano M4.
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-3256831387.53.HEL3DW&id=37053086976&rn=8d55831a7af1cf083b06c99a64fc7f96


 
  
 Everything always works backwards with Chinese companies. The new products first pop up on tmall and taobao and only after a couple of months on their official site.


----------



## james444

Great thread! Ordered the Ostry KC06 on ebay. "Do not need burn" was a selling point I couldn't resist.


----------



## husthn

Wow, headphones of Chinese brand looks nice


----------



## peter123

james444 said:


> Great thread! Ordered the Ostry KC06 on ebay. "Do not need burn" was a selling point I couldn't resist.




Those look really nice. Did anyone here try them yet and could share some impressions?


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Those look really nice. Did anyone here try them yet and could share some impressions?


 
 I did. They are a very bright, clear IEM with not much bass.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I did. They are a very bright, clear IEM with not much bass.




Of course you did 

Doesn't sound like my preferences. I'll wait for impressions to start coming on the ax35 instead.


----------



## james444

bhazard said:


> I did. They are a very bright, clear IEM with not much bass.


 
  
 That's the second thing besides the "no need to burn" that won me over. Bass-light DDs are a rare species.


----------



## bhazard

james444 said:


> That's the second thing besides the "no need to burn" that won me over. Bass-light DDs are a rare species.


 
 10mm single dynamic. I have mine for sale if anyone is interested in trying them.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

This thread looks like a good place to ask the following question since there are a lot of experts on Chinese brands. I'm looking for a cheap pro audio interface for my home studio and I was wondering if there are any Chinese pro audio brands other than Phonic that manufacture those sort of things?


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> This thread looks like a good place to ask the following question since there are a lot of experts on Chinese brands. I'm looking for a cheap pro audio interface for my home studio and I was wondering if there are any Chinese pro audio brands other than Phonic that manufacture those sort of things?


 
 The same big brands like Takstar and ISK also make mixers, microphones, etc... I know Monoprice sells some mixers from companies like these.
  
 You'll have to search the web for impressions.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> The same big brands like Takstar and ISK also make mixers, microphones, etc... I know Monoprice sells some mixers from companies like these.
> 
> You'll have to search the web for impressions.


 
  
 Mixers and mics is one thing. There are many Chinese manufacturers that make those. But interfaces are a completely different thing. I searched all over the web and found only Phonic. I thought maybe someone on head-fi has any knowledge of other brands.


----------



## IEMagnet01

blah......


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> bhazard's adventures in chinese IEMs has rubbed off on me. I took the plunge on a dual dynamic driver IEM, *Dtaitech DT-SM01*. I figure if it's better than the *Samsung HS-330* or *Meelectronics M-Duo*, then it'll be worth the $30.00 I plunked down. I got the *Havi B3* coming, and it's a dual dynamic chinese too, so if it's close to being as good as the B3 too, then even better. We'll see?




Cancel the order ASAP. I have it, and it is TERRIBLE. I mean really bad and wildly colored.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Cancel the order ASAP. I have it, and it is TERRIBLE. I mean really bad and wildly colored.




Ok canceling.


----------



## IEMagnet01

won't let me cancel. I guess I'm out some money?


----------



## IEMagnet01

I sent an email to ugomark requesting a cancellation. We';; see what happens?


----------



## Inszy

Try Somic MH415 - for me they are better than Havi B3. But it is necessary to burn-in them at least 50 hours.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> Try Somic MH415 - for me they are better than Havi B3. But it is necessary to burn-in them at least 50 hours.


 
 Mine are on order.
  
 I think you have the newest version of the B3 as well, which may not be as good. I'll know soon enough in a month.


----------



## husthn

peter123 said:


> Those look really nice. Did anyone here try them yet and could share some impressions?




Can't find it. Could any one give me a link?


----------



## bhazard

husthn said:


> Can't find it. Could any one give me a link?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/OSTRY-KC06-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/380795666575?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58a930c08f


----------



## husthn

bhazard said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OSTRY-KC06-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/380795666575?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58a930c08f




Thanks for sharing ? What about the bass? Is it tight enough?


----------



## Zelda

husthn said:


> Thanks for sharing ? What about the bass? Is it tight enough?


 
 yep. a bit light in body, but well textured and fast


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> I think you have the newest version of the B3 as well, which may not be as good. I'll know soon enough in a month.


 
 I don't know. But the more I read of your impressions, the more I'm sure that I have Pro. For me they're simply too slow compared to Audeo or MH415.
 But of course still interesting for the price.


----------



## Doodier

I ordered my Havi on Saturday and the order is still not confirmed. Should I be worried? I paid via Paypal with my credit card.
  
 This is how it looks: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67741404/ugo.jpg


----------



## bhazard

doodier said:


> I ordered my Havi on Saturday and the order is still not confirmed. Should I be worried? I paid via Paypal with my credit card.
> 
> This is how it looks: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67741404/ugo.jpg


 
 They literally have to buy it from Havi and have it shipped to them. Then they ship to you.
  
 They are a forwarding service. Not a merchant.
  
 With Chinese New Year approaching, it may not ship out for awhile.


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> I ordered my Havi on Saturday and the order is still not confirmed. Should I be worried? I paid via Paypal with my credit card.
> 
> This is how it looks: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67741404/ugo.jpg




From Ugomark?

Edit: be careful with showing full name and address on the internet


----------



## Doodier

bhazard said:


> They literally have to buy it from Havi and have it shipped to them. Then they ship to you.
> 
> They are a forwarding service. Not a merchant.
> 
> With Chinese New Year approaching, it may not ship out for awhile.


 
  
 So it's probably OK? Has anyone experienced similar delays with their offers?
  
  


peter123 said:


> From Ugomark?
> 
> Edit: be careful with showing full name and address on the internet


 
  
 Yes, from Ugomark. Thanks for the adress thingy, I wanted to delete it, just forgot about it... I'm tired from work and my brain's working on like 50% right now... >.< Thanks again


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> So it's probably OK? Has anyone experienced similar delays with their offers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, from Ugomark. Thanks for the adress thingy, I wanted to delete it, just forgot about it... I'm tired from work and my brain's working on like 50% right now... >.< Thanks again




I've also got an order there that I placed on January 4'th and I'm starting to get concerned now. Biggest problem is that they don't respond on questions on the site or e-mail. If it's not shipped by February 4'the I'll contact PayPal.

I would guess that 1-2 weeks could be reasonable since they need to get it delivered to them first.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I've also got an order there that I placed on January 4'th and I'm starting to get concerned now. Biggest problem is that they don't respond on questions on the site or e-mail. If it's not shipped by February 4'the I'll contact PayPal.
> 
> I would guess that 1-2 weeks could be reasonable since they need to get it delivered to them first.


 
 Check your "my orders" section. It is probably waiting for a second payment and they didn't email you (or it is in your junk mail).


----------



## Inszy

doodier said:


> So it's probably OK? Has anyone experienced similar delays with their offers?


 
 One of my orders hangs from December 31


----------



## kahaluu

I'm having the same problem with Ugomark. I ordered mine 9 days ago and stlll haven't gotten a response from them.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Check your "my orders" section. It is probably waiting for a second payment and they didn't email you (or it is in your junk mail).




I check it daily, there's nothing there.




inszy said:


> One of my orders hangs from December 31 :confused_face:




Have you got any explanation or answers to your inquiries?


----------



## kahaluu

I've tried messaging them on my account with no response. Been checking my account daily. Poor customer service. This will definitely be my last transaction with Ugomark.


----------



## peter123

kahaluu said:


> I've tried messaging them on my account with no response. Been checking my account daily. Poor customer service. This will definitely be my last transaction with Ugomark.




Sounds familiar..........

As always information is the key. I wouldn't have any big problem waiting for several weeks as long as I got information about why and got the feeling I'm not forgotten about.


----------



## Inszy

peter123 said:


> Have you got any explanation or answers to your inquiries?


 
 Two e-mails and the case seemed to be settled (sold out KZ A1). I ordered another for the same price, and since then there is silence.
 I wrote another question and a request for explanation of the situation, now I'm waiting for a response.
 I understand that it was Christmas and New Year in Europe and the USA, they had more orders and whatever else, but I'm starting to be irritated. This is not a large amount of money, but if they can't fulfill the order, then let them give me back my money, I order something else.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Totally agree with you.


----------



## peter123

kahaluu said:


> +1. Totally agree with you.




+2!


----------



## IEMagnet01

Ugomark took 12 days to process and send mine out. Eventually I got an email from them, and my status changed to "mailed" and I got a tracking number, but it took awhile, and I was getting a bit nervous at the end there, but it was sent. Just took some patience.


----------



## torro32

bhazard said:


> You can buy it directly from Xiaomi on Taobao.


 
 you can buy, but what about the overseas shipping?


----------



## bhazard

torro32 said:


> you can buy, but what about the overseas shipping?


 
 $5 total, China Post (including Taobao forwarding service commission)


----------



## MuZo2

Just google 
 The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms.
 Fake or no fake, Be in 20$ iem sounds strange.
  
 Because any beryllium synthesized in stars is short-lived, it is a relatively rare element in both the universe and in the crust of the Earth.


----------



## IEMagnet01

muzo2 said:


> Just google
> The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms.
> Fake or no fake, Be in 20$ iem sounds strange.


 
 see my comment in the discovery thread for the explanation of beryllium alloy driver and cost difference in China v.s the rest of the world.


----------



## analogsurviver

muzo2 said:


> Just google
> The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms.
> Fake or no fake, Be in 20$ iem sounds strange.


 
 I agree - but Chinese are making such large numbers and amount/weight/mass of single diaphragm is very small, so
 it just *might* be possible this is a profitable proposition. It woul co$t appreciably more if done anyplace else.
  
 My Pistons 2.0 are in transit - and what I am hoping to hear is the extended and smooth treble, something IEMs have always had trouble with. Remember, I do not want yet another IEM, I need "something/anything - in IEM" that could at least not leave tooooooo much to be desired when monitoring live recordings, compared to Stax Lambda Pro and/or AKG K 1000 - which can only be used in quiet enviroment and are totally unsuitable for monitoring live in the same acoustic space as performers. 
  
 It would be nice if Pistons can be used for my purpose unequalized - if not, I will be forced to use parametric equalizer; but if the treble is not OK as expected ... > then there probably is no Be used for diaphragms.


----------



## MuZo2

analogsurviver said:


> I agree - but Chinese are making such large numbers and amount/weight/mass of single diaphragm is very small, so
> it just *might* be possible this is a profitable proposition. It woul co$t appreciably more if done anyplace else.


 

 will you buy from China gold , platinum and diamonds if they were sold at ridiculous low prices.


----------



## analogsurviver

muzo2 said:


> will you buy from China gold , platinum and diamonds if they were sold at ridiculous low prices.


 
 That is different game - pure raw materials. The prices are comparable, no matter where are you buying. IF it is a legal deal.
  
 Beryllium is a nasty material to work with - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryllium . It is the process that is safe for workers and enviromentally acceptable that is hard/costly to set up to begin with - and the high investment costs can only be absorbed trough large production/sales. I there really is beryllium in Pistons 2.0, and if they were making say only 1000 sets/pairs, price would have been many many times its present $ 20 or so. As I wrote, it *might* be true in the end, because of all the above.
  
 Remember, Xiaomi sold 100.000 ( in word: one hundred thousand ) pcs of its latest smartphone - online in LESS THAN 86 (88) SECONDS ! At $ 500 or so a pop ... - because it is one of the very best smartphones available at this moment, regardless of price. They just *might* be subsidizing the Piston 2.0 a bit from that income...
  
 Just one of the MANY reviews of Xiaomi MI3 smartphone on youtube:


----------



## MuZo2

Because beryllium is expensive (many times more than titanium), hard to shape due to its brittleness, and toxic if mishandled, beryllium tweeters are limited to high-end home,[73][74][75] pro audio, and public address applications.[76][77] Due to the high performance of beryllium in acoustics, for marketing purposes some products are claimed to be made of the material when they are not.[78]


----------



## tomscy2000

Be is also used for WMD...


----------



## analogsurviver

muzo2 said:


> Because beryllium is expensive (many times more than titanium), hard to shape due to its brittleness, and toxic if mishandled, beryllium tweeters are limited to high-end home,[73][74][75] pro audio, and public address applications.[76][77] Due to the high performance of beryllium in acoustics, for marketing purposes some products are claimed to be made of the material when they are not.[78]


 
 I am aware of that. Be WAS used extensively for phono cartridge cantilevers - no manufacturer I am aware of is currently using this material. The last one to pull out of Be production was Shure - stating in its PR release it can no longer source materials needed to produce the V15 series ( Be thin wall cantilever is the essence of V15, from V15V on at least ).
  
 The truth must be different - Be is still available and still used in audio devices. Health hazard in Be production (dust floating in the air ...) is probably the real cause
 why ALL cartridge manufacturers that used to use Be in their top offerings ( Shure, Audio Technica, Micro Acoustics, JVC - to name but a few ) stopped using it - and why
 vintage production Be cantilevered styli/cartridges are highly sought after and command premium prices in online auctions. 
  
 It is next to impossible to improve upon the Be in phono stylus cantilever, if it is properly made into a (tapered) thin wall tube - the only better way is vapour deposition of boron in similar shape, but the process is even more "friendly" to workers than the dreaded Be and has not been practiced - for at least two decades. 
  
 Vapour deposition boron diaphragm for IEM - anyone ?


----------



## IEMagnet01

analogsurviver said:


> I agree - but Chinese are making such large numbers and amount/weight/mass of single diaphragm is very small, so
> it just *might* be possible this is a profitable proposition. It woul co$t appreciably more if done anyplace else.
> 
> My Pistons 2.0 are in transit - and what I am hoping to hear is the extended and smooth treble, something IEMs have always had trouble with. Remember, I do not want yet another IEM, I need "something/anything - in IEM" that could at least not leave tooooooo much to be desired when monitoring live recordings, compared to Stax Lambda Pro and/or AKG K 1000 - which can only be used in quiet enviroment and are totally unsuitable for monitoring live in the same acoustic space as performers.
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## IEMagnet01

muzo2 said:


> Because beryllium is expensive (many times more than titanium), hard to shape due to its brittleness, and toxic if mishandled, beryllium tweeters are limited to high-end home,[73][74][75] pro audio, and public address applications.[76][77] Due to the high performance of beryllium in acoustics, for marketing purposes some products are claimed to be made of the material when they are not.[78]


 
 here's the equal to that. Yes those speakers might be sold for that much, but those are cabinet sized speakers. With GIANT diaphragms. The Piston are *miniscule* compared. Plus...I see the AKG 3003 still being sold for $1,200. The Sony H3, DUNU DN-1000, and Astrotec AX-60 all have essentially the exact same technology and # of drivers...for hundreds and hundreds of dollars LESS. So this is a  reason why there's a disparity between the price of the Piston and a cabinet speaker made with Beryllium alloy.  
  
THE AMOUNTS are vastly different, plus what analogsurvivor explained. It's not as cost consuming as it might appear.


----------



## analogsurviver

iemagnet01 said:


> here's the equal to that. Yes those speakers might be sold for that much, but those are cabinet sized speakers. With GIANT diaphragms. The Piston are *miniscule* compared. Plus...I see the AKG 3003 still being sold for $1,200. The Sony H3, DUNU DN-1000, and Astrotec AX-60 all have essentially the exact same technology and # of drivers...for hundreds and hundreds of dollars LESS. So this is a  reason why there's a disparity between the price of the Piston and a cabinet speaker made with Beryllium alloy.
> 
> THE AMOUNTS are vastly different, plus what analogsurvivor explained. It's not as cost consuming as it might appear.


 
 +1; or something to that effect.


----------



## torro32

bhazard said:


> $5 total, China Post (including Taobao forwarding service commission)


 
 I am from Eastern Europe and honestly I have no idea how to organize shipping. What shipping agency are you using?


----------



## IEMagnet01

torro32 said:


> I am from Eastern Europe and honestly I have no idea how to organize shipping. What shipping agency are you using?


 
 the forwarding company sets that up for you. They give you the cost of item + shipping cost, usually a few days after processing, and you pay for it with paypal or however you want, then as soon as your payment for shipping goes through, they update your order and send the item.


----------



## torro32

iemagnet01 said:


> the forwarding company sets that up for you. They give you the cost of item + shipping cost, usually a few days after processing, and you pay for it with paypal or however you want, then as soon as your payment for shipping goes through, they update your order and send the item.


 
 wait, and where do I find the forwarding company? Do I need just to buy the item and then the seller will find the forwarding company or what?


----------



## IEMagnet01

torro32 said:


> wait, and where do I find the forwarding company? Do I need just to buy the item and then the seller will find the forwarding company or what?


 
 kinda. essentially when you buy the item from the seller you choose on ugomark, ibuygou, or aliexpress, the forwarding company buys that particular acct from the seller, and then charges a small fee + shipping, and sends you the item. Plus it's easier for the forwarding company to deal with international orders than it would be a small shop in China or Japan.


----------



## torro32

iemagnet01 said:


> kinda. essentially when you buy the item from the seller you choose on ugomark, ibuygou, or aliexpress, the forwarding company buys that particular acct from the seller, and then charges a small fee + shipping, and sends you the item. Plus it's easier for the forwarding company to deal with international orders than it would be a small shop in China or Japan.


 
 When I buy some item I am redirected to the alipay site and as an International buyer given the option to pay by credit card. During this, on nowhere I am given the option to use any of the forwarding company, ugomark, ibuygou , aliexpress or any other. They want me to pay the item in first without any info how much the shipping cost. And then on the end of the site is the information that if the seller does not ship internationaly they will issue me the refund but "you will be responsible for losses (these losses include losses of bank charges and exchange rate fluctuations)."
  
*Which is nuts by the way and seems like a fraud to me. *


----------



## bhazard

You're misunderstanding.
  
 Forwarding services are websites like mistertao.com, ugomark.com, easy-taobao.com
  
 You copy the link from the Xiaomi store into one of those websites
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=p413746989.1.w5003-4162207637.7.tFbESU&id=26522664670&scene=taobao_shop
  
 It then comes up as able to be bought in your language through them. They buy the item from Xiaomi, it ships to them in China, and they ship to you. They charge for shipping and an 8-10% commission. Comes out to about $5. You have to use this, because Chinese shops and Taobao do not ship internationally.
  
 Since China is gearing up for a 2 week holiday, almost everything is shut down now anyway. Most places won't open back up until Feb 8th.


----------



## torro32

bhazard said:


> You're misunderstanding.
> 
> Forwarding services are websites like mistertao.com, ugomark.com, easy-taobao.com
> 
> ...


 
 Aha, you were referring to taobao agents. I was using alsotao before, but recently the shipping costs have become too high and now since taobao have made it somewhat easier for people outside china to shop on taobao I am trying to find a way to buy something myself on taobao.
 What forwarding service are you using, how could it be just: "$5 total, China Post (including Taobao forwarding service commission)"


----------



## bhazard

mistertao.com, but they aren't taking any more orders until the 8th.
  
 $1.95 domestic shipping, $2 China post shipping, $1 commission.


----------



## torro32

bhazard said:


> mistertao.com, but they aren't taking any more orders until the 8th.
> 
> $1.95 domestic shipping, $2 China post shipping, $1 commission.


 
 mistertao is cheaper for weight under 2kg. Smalltao is cheaper for weight over 2kg.
  
 Problem with mistertao is they don't take paypal.


----------



## kahaluu

torro32 said:


> mistertao is cheaper for weight under 2kg. Smalltao is cheaper for weight over 2kg.
> 
> Problem with mistertao is they don't take paypal.


 

 I don't think weight will be an issue with earphones. 2kg is equal to about 4.4 pounds.


----------



## cowculator

FWIW, i shipped about 5 earphones and its only around 600g. Earphones ain't that heavy, the packaging (big ass box) on some might make the volumetric weight heavier than the actual weight for shipping cost calculations.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm not sure what I'm getting next, but it's leaning towards the Fostex or the Aurisonic, with the AT IM70 running a distant third.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm getting next, but it's leaning towards the Fostex or the Aurisonic, with the AT IM70 running a distant third.


 
 Not touching the Fostex until it is priced more reasonably.


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm getting next, but it's leaning towards the Fostex or the Aurisonic, with the AT IM70 running a distant third.




I'm thinking of the Fostex also.

After the famous new toy syndrome (ref. the other thread )has weared of I think I'll have to accept the fact that I actually didn't get the Pro version of the B3's that the seller promised me. Mine sure has a overall dark signature with good bass extension. Not my preferred sound signature but the do sound good with acoustic music and synth with nice texture on voices and instruments. Overall I'm kind of disappoint that I didn't get the version I actually ordered. I think I need too get something else to be happy again 

I'm thinking of the mentioned Fostex, the ax35 or take the plunge and get the dn1000's............


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> I'm thinking of the Fostex also.
> 
> After the famous new toy syndrome (ref. the other thread )has weared of I think I'll have to accept the fact that I actually didn't get the Pro version of the B3's that the seller promised me. Mine sure has a overall dark signature with good bass extension. Not my preferred sound signature but the do sound good with acoustic music and synth with nice texture on voices and instruments. Overall I'm kind of disappoint that I didn't get the version I actually ordered. I think I need too get something else to be happy again
> 
> ...


 
 I'm unable to get to the other thread, as I was unfairly banned from it, for defending my opinion and impressions on the H1, from someone that was being rude about it. But i still haven't received my B3. I'm hoping they show up sometime in the next month. They are slow in traveling lol I'll know then which version I got? I think you'd enjoy the DUNU. I know that no matter what IEM i have, and regardless of my preference, I still find myself going back to the DUNU. The Fostex are retailing for $149.00 right now...I'll wait till they hit $120 or below to jump on them, and wait for initial impressions.


----------



## Vain III

iemagnet01 said:


> *I'm unable to get to the other thread, as I was unfairly banned from it*, for defending my opinion and impressions on the H1, from someone that was being rude about it. But i still haven't received my B3. I'm hoping they show up sometime in the next month. They are slow in traveling lol I'll know then which version I got? I think you'd enjoy the DUNU. I know that no matter what IEM i have, and regardless of my preference, I still find myself going back to the DUNU. The Fostex are retailing for $149.00 right now...I'll wait till they hit $120 or below to jump on them, and wait for initial impressions.




Now, mate, you know I have no problem with you. We may not see eye to eye on SS, but I'd never discard your opinion. However can you truly say it was unfair. This is head-fi, not CNN or Fox News. We're not meant to go after each other as if it was a political debate. You can be a bit aggressive in the way you articulate your opinions. Anyways, I hope you get unbanned from the thread soon.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vain iii said:


> Now, mate, you know I have no problem with you. We may not see eye to eye on SS, but I'd never discard your opinion. However can you truly say it was unfair. This is head-fi, not CNN or Fox News. We're not meant to go after each other as if it was a political debate. You can be a bit aggressive in the way you articulate your opinions. Anyways, I hope you get unbanned from the thread soon.


 
 thank you sir. I'm hoping the same thing happens. That's up to joe.


----------



## jekostas

If anyone is interested in the Moxpad X3s, I'm thinking of trading my pair out.  I'm quite happy with them overall but I've got a couple of other sets that duplicate the sound quality.


----------



## bhazard

jekostas said:


> If anyone is interested in the Moxpad X3s, I'm thinking of trading my pair out.  I'm quite happy with them overall but I've got a couple of other sets that duplicate the sound quality.


 
 I need to spend some time with the Moxpad today. They haven't been getting as much love lately, but they are definitely worth the $20 paid for them.


----------



## Inszy

Ok, my Xiaomi Piston 2.0 have more than 50 hours burn-in, so small comparing to Havi B3 and Somic MH415.

Bas:
Piston - have the bigest bass boost of the three. Typically entertaining, but a bit muddy.
MH415 - less bass (still a little boosted), but has a good impact and texture. Do not cover other frequencies.
B3 - good texture with little impact. It seems it's too slow. Wasted potential.

Mids:
Piston - a little laid back but still pleasant to listen. Could be more detailed.
MH415 - clean, fast, detailed and have a lot of life. I like it.
B3 - warm, full, average dynamics but female vocals can be very enjoyable (good intimacy).

Treble:
Piston - aggressive, fast, a little lacking in detail. Missing the highest tones. Can be sibilance.
MH415 - nicely extended highs, quick and lively. They can be sibilance.
B3 - a little warm, but well extended and detailed. There are not studio monitors, but they can give a lot of pleasure.

Which would you choose?
1 ) Somic MH415 - their sound suits me. Alive, fast and well extended.
2 ) Equally Havi B3 and Xiaomi Piston 2.0 - B3 have a more complete sound signature and culture, but they lack a bit of madness from Xiaomi (dynamics sucks), so can be boring. Piston are provide a lot of fun, but the lack of high frequencies and a little muddy bass does not allow you to enjoy them in the long run.

Well, after the Chinese new year, I have to look for something new


----------



## bhazard

Awesome comparison. I have the MH415, another version of the Havi, and the Astrotec AX35 on the way.
  
 I'm surprised the MH415 did so well. I know Somic makes great gear, but I didn't think it would best the Piston. Awesome!
  
 I also have the new Somic MM185 headphone on the way. It looks like a nice upgrade over the Somic MM163 which I like (I call it the M50 killer).


----------



## kadett

Can you gove me some link wher can I buy Somic MH415 ? Thanks a lot


----------



## jant71

On a Google search they come up on Aliexpress for $31.00 shipped. I have them in my cart and all but I might just wait till bhazard gets them. Maybe somewhere cheaper but I like the buyer protection and was already registered.
  
 Only one comparison with those two is a bit risky because of the B3 multiple version issue and the Piston fakes issue. No real rush anyway.


----------



## Inszy

I don't think ibuygou was selling fake Piston.
  
 Quote:


bhazard said:


> I'm surprised the MH415 did so well. I know Somic makes great gear, but I didn't think it would best the Piston. Awesome!


 
 They have changed a lot since the first listening, but it's worth waiting until burn-in will be over.
 Probably will stay in my collection for a long time, like the MH438.


----------



## TwinQY

I've not been listening to the Moxpads much either. Not that they're bad, per say, they happen to sound fantastic. It's just that it's been *very* stiff competition with some other gear in-house lately. More on that later (maybe).
  
 The obvious competitor of course, the mainstay Flux In-Ear, has a comparable sig already but a little bit more pleasant bass to where it's really a wash-up between whether or not I'm in bed lying on the side - the Steelseries takes better care for that. The Tampons Moxpads are something that I'm more comfortable chucking into a gym bag or the likes. Unfortunately, between you and me, I'm not exactly much of an "exerciser" so take that how you will.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> I've not been listening to the Moxpads much either. Not that they're bad, per say, they happen to sound fantastic. It's just that it's been *very* stiff competition with some other gear in-house lately. More on that later (maybe).
> 
> The obvious competitor of course, the mainstay Flux In-Ear, has a comparable sig already but a little bit more pleasant bass to where it's really a wash-up between whether or not I'm in bed lying on the side - the Steelseries takes better care for that. The Tampons Moxpads are something that I'm more comfortable chucking into a gym bag or the likes. Unfortunately, between you and me, I'm not exactly much of an "exerciser" so take that how you will.


 

 Those the Flux in ears or in ear Pros?


----------



## jant71

I was just using my Soundsoul to go back and forth while I was on jury duty. I haven't used them much otherwise but they are damn good under a hood with the low profile and they are good against wind noise. Also, they do sound quite good, very open with a nice stage and solid clarity and balance. Better name than Moxpad as well though the cable is seemingly not as nice or as durable as the Moxpad cable.
  
 I wanted to try the Soundsoul E10 as well after having the U10...





 ...and I want that size/shape case but I stopped myself since i want to hear more about the MH415 which would seem to be a nice change of pace from the X3/U10 sound and give me an extra cable for the Soundsoul. What type of case does the MH415 come with?


----------



## Inszy

Non.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Those the Flux in ears or in ear Pros?


 
 In-Ears (dynamics). Sssh! I haven't even gotten to the Pros yet. But you know how I feel about them....


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> In-Ears (dynamics). Sssh! I haven't even gotten to the Pros yet. But you know how I feel about them....


 

 Well for 3x the price of the InEars the pro's better do a whole lot more. May be interesting to shoot em out with those other BA cheapos though


----------



## kadett

Which one is better? Havi B3 or Somic MH415 or Piston 2.0?


----------



## Inszy

Depends on what you expect. Just read my comparison.


----------



## kahaluu

kadett said:


> Which one is better? Havi B3 or Somic MH415 or Piston 2.0?


 

 Still waiting for my B3's, haven't heard the415's, but I do own the Pistons and they're fantastic for the price.


----------



## kadett

I have Pistons 2.0 on the way but I would like to compare more.I would like to know if Its worts for me pay extra USD for Somic or havi If I  listen music on Samsung Galaxy S4 thru Poweramp player


----------



## bhazard

The Moxpad did great on the train. They only con they have is a lack of overall detail compared to pricier iems. They are a great gym pair, or a going into the city and aren't afraid of losing them pair, just like the Pistons.


----------



## CelestialC

I brought a XioaMi 2.0 in-ear for 15 CAD. they are really really good for this price. good bass and nice quality. only one problem with it is the Earbuds they came with. pretty bad. so if you want a better sound quality, go get  Replacement Earbuds from somewhere else.


----------



## kahaluu

Yes, the Pistons are very good. Try them with sony hybrid tips.


----------



## koreanzombie

bhazard said:


> The Moxpad did great on the train. They only con they have is a lack of overall detail compared to pricier iems. They are a great gym pair, or a going into the city and aren't afraid of losing them pair, just like the Pistons.


 
 Hey Bhazard, you think the b3 is better than the m200? Also which headphone out of the pistons and the b3 have a more fun, bigger, fuller sound?


----------



## bhazard

koreanzombie said:


> Hey Bhazard, you think the b3 is better than the m200? Also which headphone out of the pistons and the b3 have a more fun, bigger, fuller sound?


 
 The B3 version that I have may not be offered anymore. The B3 version I have is analytical, where the Pistons have boosted bass and treble. For $20, you can't go wrong with the Pistons.
  
 The B3 version being offered now is said to be dark with boosted bass and treble roll off.


----------



## CelestialC

I'm using it with sennheiser's tips. much better. LOL


----------



## ostewart

Got the Fidue A81 and A63 through today, will be reviewing in full soon. Will do any unboxing video, the packaging is awesome


----------



## bhazard

ostewart said:


> Got the Fidue A81 and A63 through today, will be reviewing in full soon. Will do any unboxing video, the packaging is awesome


 
 Awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bhazard

Got the "enhanced" stock version of the Havi B3 today. Came with a nice case and extra tips which the previous one didn't.
  
 Sound wise an hour in.... yuck. Bloated bass, boosted mids, dark, lacking treble, not very clear. Sounds like a completely different in-ear compared to the one I have.
  
 Unless you can still get the "professional tuned" version from Havi, I'd avoid it.


----------



## sfwalcer

ostewart said:


> Got the Fidue A81 and A63 through today, will be reviewing in full soon. Will do any unboxing video, the packaging is awesome


 

 ^ Just don't get caught flipping them later on on the sales forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 SHOTS FYRED!!!


----------



## mochill




----------



## Shawn71

ostewart said:


> Got the Fidue A81 and A63 through today, will be reviewing in full soon. Will do any unboxing video, the packaging is awesome



eagerly waiting.


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> Got the "enhanced" stock version of the Havi B3 today. Came with a nice case and extra tips which the previous one didn't.
> 
> Sound wise an hour in.... yuck. Bloated bass, boosted mids, dark, lacking treble, not very clear. Sounds like a completely different in-ear compared to the one I have.
> 
> Unless you can still get the "professional tuned" version from Havi, I'd avoid it.


 
 Damned, so which version I have?
 I have a case, and 3 pairs of terrible tips, but the sound signature doesn't match. It is dark, but the mids aren't boosted, treble reach higher than the Piston and have better separation then Xiaomi, and the bass is quite "dry".
 Yesterday I listened to B3 plugged into the iMod and Hippo Mook and soundtrack from Mass Effect 3 sounded very nice.


----------



## ostewart

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Just don't get caught flipping them later on on the sales forum.
> 
> SHOTS FYRED!!!




No need to fire any shots. I value this community to be banned for an extra couple of bucks 

Lesson learnt a while ago. Most of my cheaper sets go to my close friends and family. More expensive I usually keep.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> Damned, so which version I have?
> I have a case, and 3 pairs of terrible tips, but the sound signature doesn't match. It is dark, but the mids aren't boosted, treble reach higher than the Piston and have better separation then Xiaomi, and the bass is quite "dry".
> Yesterday I listened to B3 plugged into the iMod and Hippo Mook and soundtrack from Mass Effect 3 sounded very nice.


 
 I think you have the newest one, or maybe even the pro? I'm not sure until I get my third one. The pro has the same treble extension and separation you mention, but is bass light to me. It definitely doesn't sound like the original enhanced one. Treble drops off like a cliff in the enhanced.


----------



## ostewart

Unboxing, a bit rough as i'm not used to doing them.


----------



## Darius94523

bhazard said:


> Got the "enhanced" stock version of the Havi B3 today. Came with a nice case and extra tips which the previous one didn't.
> 
> Sound wise an hour in.... yuck. Bloated bass, boosted mids, dark, lacking treble, not very clear. Sounds like a completely different in-ear compared to the one I have.
> 
> Unless you can still get the "professional tuned" version from Havi, I'd avoid it.


 
  
 Pretty much the impressions I have with the pair I just received.


----------



## mochill

Sound impression plz


----------



## ostewart

Impressions will come soon, they are in queue, got the Beyerdynamic DX120ie and DX160ie first. Meze Deco 11 i'm currently writing.


----------



## jant71

ostewart said:


> Got the Fidue A81 and A63 through today, will be reviewing in full soon. Will do any unboxing video, the packaging is awesome


 
  
  


ostewart said:


> Impressions will come soon, they are in queue, got the Beyerdynamic DX120ie and DX160ie first. Meze Deco 11 i'm currently writing.


 
 Dont' rush the guy, lol! Sounds good. Hopefully the A81 do as they have a lot to prove for $299. The other $300 Chinese dynamic driver I know of, the Widening(or whatever the brand was) got no play most likely due to the over $300 price tag.
  
  
  
 Anybody notice bigbargainonline comes up with only 11 items for sale right now. What's up with that?


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Dont' rush the guy, lol! Sounds good. Hopefully the A81 do as they have a lot to prove for $299. The other $300 Chinese dynamic driver I know of, the Widening(or whatever the brand was) got no play most likely due to the over $300 price tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody notice bigbargainonline comes up with only 11 items for sale right now. What's up with that?


 
 Chinese New Year. They have a 2 week holiday and everything shuts down. He probably wouldn't be able to ship the 11 for sale if you did order anyway.


----------



## jant71

Kinda odd though but probably is the reason. Usually they just post the holiday message to notify potential sellers instead of taking things down.


----------



## bhazard

AX35 and Somic MH415 arrived. Giving them a workout.


----------



## bhazard

Very good impressions on the AX35 through the first hour. I normally can't stand single BA sets, and the R-50 was way too harsh and shrill for me. This is my favorite in-ear with a BA unit to date.
  
 I liked the clarity of the A161P/Somic MH407, but single BA's just don't have enough bass for me. The AX35 slaughters the Hisoundaudio BA-100 too.
  
 As far as being labeled neutral, it isn't. The main review of the AX35 here on Head-Fi mentions "huge" bass. I disagree with that. It is nicely lifted, but far from being powerful. The Piston has more impact. The lift is just the right amount that I don't need to add any extra boost of my own, which is perfect.
  
 The signature is a slight V. I would have preferred actual neutral, but the slight V works. Vocals are clear and present. Imaging is spot on. They scale with better recordings, and point out most of the flaws in crappier ones. Some rock music can get slightly shrill on distorted guitar parts, but I expect this to improve a little with burn in or the right tips.
  
 They seem to work best using triple flanges and shoving them deep into your skull, a la Monster Gratitude style. The stock silicone is meh, and the stock foam is ok, but it dampens brightness, so treble lovers might not be into them. Going to try hybrids and bi flanges later.
  
 A comparison between these and the Inearpeace or the Dunu-1k would be nice. If they are on par withe the IEP, at $68, they make the IEP irrelevant at twice the cost. Initial assessment... they are worth up to twice the cost... so far.


----------



## SyCo87

http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html

Are these the real Pistons? I've already ordered it for my girlfriend and it sounds decent.


----------



## bhazard

syco87 said:


> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> Are these the real Pistons? I've already ordered it for my girlfriend and it sounds decent.


 
 Yes, I got mine from there. They are the real deal.


----------



## SyCo87

Good, wanted to believe that. They sounded decent enough for me not to be suspicious.


----------



## huja

syco87 said:


> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> Are these the real Pistons? I've already ordered it for my girlfriend and it sounds decent.


 

 Is the unit for mute/volume control metal or plastic?


----------



## SyCo87

I don't have it around me but, I believe it's black plastic.


----------



## Spaceresearcher

Just tried out the CoGoo T02's.
  
 For the price there a darn site better than what you'll pick up at the local supermarket that's for sure.   The bass isn't terrific and the high's as mentioned are not crisp enough for my personal liking, but if your on a budget, these are worth the bargain basement price and will give you a set of headphones you'll actually use as opposed to throw away.
  
 Not bad for the price.
  
 6/10


----------



## bhazard

spaceresearcher said:


> Just tried out the CoGoo T02's.
> 
> For the price there a darn site better than what you'll pick up at the local supermarket that's for sure.   The bass isn't terrific and the high's as mentioned are not crisp enough for my personal liking, but if your on a budget, these are worth the bargain basement price and will give you a set of headphones you'll actually use as opposed to throw away.
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, nothing more, nothing less. I've seen them on sale for $5, and they would blow away any $20 pair you would be forced to buy at an airport or supermarket if you forgot to bring a pair.


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

bhazard said:


> Very good impressions on the AX35 through the first hour. I normally can't stand single BA sets, and the R-50 was way too harsh and shrill for me. This is my favorite in-ear with a BA unit to date.


 
  
 Am i the only one with the AX30s? Would love to hear other opinions.


----------



## rholupat

Why my havi b3 sounds very weird


----------



## james444

jant71 said:


> Dont' rush the guy, lol! Sounds good. Hopefully the A81 do as they have a lot to prove for $299. The other $300 Chinese dynamic driver I know of, the Widening(or whatever the brand was) got no play most likely due to the over $300 price tag.


 
  
 Widing ME10-EX. One of the best dynamic driver based IEMs I've heard. If they ever come out with the ME10-DX successor (that was scheduled for last year), I'll be all over it.


----------



## bhazard

Although the AX35 is the better earphone, the Somic MH415 is very very good for less than half the price. Very surprised by it. It's like a more refined Moxpad.


----------



## cstcyr

Finding this thread during Chinese New Year == 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My buddy who lives in Shenzhen told me to wait till about Feb 14th before placing any orders to avoid issues.


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> Although the AX35 is the better earphone, the Somic MH415 is very very good for less than half the price. Very surprised by it. It's like a more refined Moxpad.


 
 And they will be even better - give them at least 50 hours burn-in


----------



## docentore

bhazard said:


> Although the AX35 is the better earphone, the Somic MH415 is very very good for less than half the price. Very surprised by it. It's like a more refined Moxpad.


 
 Now I really want those. I've got Moxpad thanks to your recommendation and I'm loving them.
 Any place I could get them before the end of Chinese New Year celebration? Can't see them on ebay / amazon.


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> Although the AX35 is the better earphone, the Somic MH415 is very very good for less than half the price. Very surprised by it. It's like a more refined Moxpad.


 

 Any chance you can try the cables on your Moxpad just to confirm they are compatible? Maybe they might make the Moxpad sound a little better


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Any chance you can try the cables on your Moxpad just to confirm they are compatible? Maybe they might make the Moxpad sound a little better


 
 The MH415 cord does work on the Moxpad, and vice versa, and they may in fact sound slightly better. Could be placebo.
  
 The Moxpad is way more comfortable though. I have trouble getting a good fit with the 415, but it sounds great when I do.


----------



## jant71

Maybe placebo maybe not. I did notice in the MH415 cable pictures that it was braided and stood a chance of separating the channels better thus a slight improvement was possible. Not quite as good as what they did in the Havi B3 Pro but could best the Moxpad and/or the Soundsoul SQ a bit.
  
 Look forward to the AX and MH impressions as they progress with burn in and tip rolling!


----------



## bhazard

I'm liking both the AX35 and MH415, both for different reasons. The MH415 could become my new everyday throwaround pair, while the AX35 is paired with somewhat reference listening. I'm not sure it will beat the discontinued (or really hard to order) Havi though.


----------



## bhazard

rholupat said:


> Why my havi b3 sounds very weird


 
 Which seller did you use? The three versions circulating make it hard to determine which one you'll actually get.


----------



## bhazard

docentore said:


> Now I really want those. I've got Moxpad thanks to your recommendation and I'm loving them.
> Any place I could get them before the end of Chinese New Year celebration? Can't see them on ebay / amazon.


 
 Nope. I haven't seen any seller outside of China with them. Aliexpress and Taobao are the best places to find it. Shipping won't start again until feb 7th ish.
  
 I saw that you got the Havi B3 too. Did you order direct from taobao, and do you think you got the pro version?
  
 The Somic MH415 is awesome too, and the Moxpad works with its cables 
  
 The Astrotec AX35 is great too. Lots of IEM love from China.


----------



## docentore

bhazard said:


> Nope. I haven't seen any seller outside of China with them. Aliexpress and Taobao are the best places to find it. Shipping won't start again until feb 7th ish.
> 
> I saw that you got the Havi B3 too. Did you order direct from taobao, and do you think you got the pro version?
> 
> ...


 
 Got both from Aliexpress from Geek Fast. I liked B3, but not so much to keep them.


----------



## Vain III

Hey, BH, I don't think you ever gave your opinion on the KZ-CKW1000. You mentioned the CKS version did a decent job mimicing, but nothing about the CKW.


----------



## bhazard

docentore said:


> Got both from Aliexpress from Geek Fast. I liked B3, but not so much to keep them.


 
 He only sells the newer non pro version. Based on reviews from people that received them, they aren't as good. They aren't the worst version though either. 
  


vain iii said:


> Hey, BH, I don't think you ever gave your opinion on the KZ-CKW1000. You mentioned the CKS version did a decent job mimicing, but nothing about the CKW.


 
 It's good, but not great. The Pistons and Somic MH415 would be a far better buy at $20-30.
  
 I have like 4 newer KZ models coming in soon though, so maybe one might be a gem.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> He only sells the newer non pro version. Based on reviews from people that received them, they aren't as good. They aren't the worst version though either.




Since I don't feel like my pair fit the description of the pro version and certainly not the enhanced version either I now believe that this is the version I've got.

Has anyone ever cancelled an order from ugomark? I did that a while a go and the payment went through before I cancelled and I would of course like to get my money back but that doesn't seem yo be easy....


----------



## cowculator

Correct me if I am wrong but most people who have posted about their B3 not sounding up to expectations because it is not the pro version, was it an initial impression or did you allow it some time to burn in? 
  
 I have the pro version and my opinion of it is not dissimilar to what bhazard described i.e. largely positive. With all the poor reviews of the other two rendition, I actually curious as to how it can be so vastly different.


----------



## peter123

My B3's are burned in for more than 50 hrs and I've listened to them quite a lot. They are not bad and with some music they're even good. They're just no way near as good as I expected them to be.


----------



## Inszy

Mine B3 also have more than 50 hours (like 70-80h).


----------



## bhazard

cowculator said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but most people who have posted about their B3 not sounding up to expectations because it is not the pro version, was it an initial impression or did you allow it some time to burn in?
> 
> I have the pro version and my opinion of it is not dissimilar to what bhazard described i.e. largely positive. With all the poor reviews of the other two rendition, I actually curious as to how it can be so vastly different.


 
 I ordered the 3 versions to make sure. I have two already, the original two offered, the pro and enhanced versions. The enhanced was the default one offered.
  
 The sound is VASTLY different. The enhanced does not sound anywhere near as good. Too much bass, little treble, boosted mid vocals. The pro is neutral and well extended across the whole range.
  
 AKA, Havi blew it and needs to offer the pro version only, or make it a special edition on its own with a different model number.


----------



## 129207

cowculator said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but most people who have posted about their B3 not sounding up to expectations because it is not the pro version, was it an initial impression or did you allow it some time to burn in?
> 
> I have the pro version and my opinion of it is not dissimilar to what bhazard described i.e. largely positive. With all the poor reviews of the other two rendition, I actually curious as to how it can be so vastly different.


 
  
 In my case it was an initial impression, followed by an impression after 40 hours of burn in. They just sound freakin horrible.  No treble, boxy, muddy, congested, low-fi. I urge everyone to not take the risk and spend your money on a better in-ear. Normally I'm not as opinionated about in-ears, since sound is very subjective and everyone hears differently, but my Havi B3s sound SO bad I feel I have to warn people.


----------



## cowculator

^ For almost $50, yes, that would be quite a risk to take.


----------



## destrozer

cowculator said:


> ^ For almost $50, yes, that would be quite a risk to take.


 
 A very cowculated risk indeed.


----------



## bhazard

destrozer said:


> A very cowculated risk indeed.


 
 Ha!
  
 Here's another impression from another user who ordered one:
  
 "I got my Havi B3, and they are indeed the pro version. The sound is very balanced, with just the right amount of bass. Love the mids. very upfront and clear. If you can let the fellas in the discovery page know that the version I got in ugomark was the Pro version. great even before burn in. Thanks for the heads up. I kept my Piston, now i have the Havi, and I sold all the rest of my IEMs. Might still pick something up like the ROCKETS or the Fostex, but not sure. Anyways, I got the Pro version, and it's a really good dual dynamic."


----------



## 129207

From which link did he order his?


----------



## Elvecio

Hi everyone!
 I've received some hours ago my new Xiaomi Piston IEM, and i was so excited to test them. But after some minutes i became disappointed. Bass, bass everywhere. Too much bass.
 It's a shame, because i was expected something more pleasant on highs (i LOVE highs). It's a shame because the earbuds aren't so bad after all, construction is good (but the cable is A LOT microphonic) and the package is very good.
  
 Another pair of in ear to put somewhere in my room and forget.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> From which link did he order his?


 
  
 This is the original link which mentioned pro version or enhanced at the time. I placed in the mistertao.com comments to purchase the pro, and they did. This link now only seems to offer the newest tuning.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35700828655
  
 This link is the one listed in the B3-Pro section, but there is no indication that this is the pro version. Has the same description as the other one. If you were to gamble in buying one, it would be this link, and say in the comments to the Taobao forwarding service you want the professsional tuned version. It's still a gamble right now.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
  
 More comments, he used to post here but can't anymore:
  
"what jumped out at my at first listen is the spacious soundstage and the airiness between instruments like the RE-400/ZERO. It's a very transparent dual dynamic. The mids aren't lush like the M200, but that's ok for me, because the mids are still well represented, and not as claustrophobic as the M200's mids are. I'd qualify the Havi B3 Pro as sounding very similar to the HiFiMan RE-ZERO, but with better bass weight, speed, and almost identical treble response to the RE-400, with that same type of transparency/airyness. It's definitely a keeper and ends my search at the moment for a great all-arounder every day dual dynamic.
  
i'm hoping with burn in the bass gets a bit more refined. It's definitely balanced, and hence bass light, and though it still has bass that's better than the RE, it's still doesn't have much sub bass depth or impact. It's an articulate bass, but not refined or deep reaching. It's linear. 
"


----------



## Inszy

elvecio said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've received some hours ago my new Xiaomi Piston IEM, and i was so excited to test them. But after some minutes i became disappointed. Bass, bass everywhere. Too much bass.
> It's a shame, because i was expected something more pleasant on highs (i LOVE highs). It's a shame because the earbuds aren't so bad after all, construction is good (but the cable is A LOT microphonic) and the package is very good.
> 
> Another pair of in ear to put somewhere in my room and forget.


 
 Try Somic MH415 - less bass, much more treble.


----------



## krist2an

I've had my Pistons for a week now and I have to disagree. Okay, they are bassy, but not too much. I've never been a fan of IEM's, but the Pistons are actually that good that they have convinced me to think otherwise. I'm using them as I write and they are absolutely a steal for the money! There are better IEM's out there, but I paid $18 for them and for that money, it's a killer deal. Superb design, looks and feels very expensive, plus the packaging was very clever. And the sound is not bad either


----------



## bhazard

elvecio said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've received some hours ago my new Xiaomi Piston IEM, and i was so excited to test them. But after some minutes i became disappointed. Bass, bass everywhere. Too much bass.
> It's a shame, because i was expected something more pleasant on highs (i LOVE highs). It's a shame because the earbuds aren't so bad after all, construction is good (but the cable is A LOT microphonic) and the package is very good.
> 
> Another pair of in ear to put somewhere in my room and forget.


 
 Who did you buy it from? A lot of fakes are going around.


----------



## Elvecio

bhazard said:


> Who did you buy it from? A lot of fakes are going around.


 
 I've bought them from this page:
  
 http://www.ebay.it/itm/Xiaomi-PISTONE-Brown-Cuffie-Headset-Auricolare-Per-MI2-MI2A-MI2S-/400624969841?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:IT:3160


----------



## bhazard

elvecio said:


> I've bought them from this page:
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Xiaomi-PISTONE-Brown-Cuffie-Headset-Auricolare-Per-MI2-MI2A-MI2S-/400624969841?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:IT:3160


 
 That's the original silver piston, and it may even be a fake.
  
 This is the Piston 2.0 we are talking about. I bought from this link, and it's real:
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


----------



## bhazard

More B3 Pro updates from someone who can't post here:
  
"these have had about 12 hours of burn in, and they definitely are equals to the KEF M200. There is nothing the M200 can do, that the Havi B3 Pro can't do. With burn in, the mids have really grown and flourished. Much more lush than right out of the box. The sound has opened up so much, that the soundstage and imaging, transparency and spacing are equal or superior to the M200. Bass is perfectly articulate and present without bloat, boom, or bleed. The highs are what really have come forward with burn in. This is where they sneak past the M200 IMHO. The treble is sharp, clear, deliberate, with just the right amount of separation, decay, sustain, and timbre. It's not too extended as to become sparkly or sibilant, but controlled and natural. The BEST $50.00 I've ever spent on a pair of IEMs ever. They make the Xiaomi Piston sound clautrophobic, quiet, and two dimensional. This from a huge fan of the Piston!! But the truth is the truth. They are a league above the Piston. They sit in the same league as the M200. WOW dude. I don't know why they killed this amazing sound with the other versions??"
  
Until we can figure out how to 100% order the pro version without getting stuck with the other versions, I would not recommend purchasing one yet.


----------



## Elvecio

bhazard said:


> That's the original silver piston, and it may even be a fake.
> 
> This is the Piston 2.0 we are talking about. I bought from this link, and it's real:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


 
 Hmm, thanks for your reply.
 I will buy these and i'll return for a non-fake review ^ ^


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> More B3 Pro updates from someone who can't post here:
> 
> these have had about 12 hours of burn in, and they definitely are equals to the KEF M200. There is nothing the M200 can do, that the Havi B3 Pro can't do. With burn in, the mids have really grown and flourished. Much more lush than right out of the box. The sound has opened up so much, that the soundstage and imaging, transparency and spacing are equal or superior to the M200. Bass is perfectly articulate and present without bloat, boom, or bleed. The highs are what really have come forward with burn in. This is where they sneak past the M200 IMHO. The treble is sharp, clear, deliberate, with just the right amount of separation, decay, sustain, and timbre. It's not too extended as to become sparkly or sibilant, but controlled and natural. The BEST $50.00 I've ever spent on a pair of IEMs ever. They make the Xiaomi Piston sound clautrophobic, quiet, and two dimensional. This from a huge fan of the Piston!! But the truth is the truth. They are a league above the Piston. They sit in the same league as the M200. WOW dude. I don't know why they killed this amazing sound with the other versions??


 
  
 Please stop hyping this thing. People are going to buy them and end up with the wrong tuning and become disappointed and out of $50. Until they're reliably sold with the correct tuning, people should be aware of the risk of buying these right now. A lot of new readers in this thread will only see the last page and so are unaware of the trouble surrounding the Havi B3.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> Please stop hyping this thing. People are going to buy them and end up with the wrong tuning and become disappointed and out of $50. Until they're reliably sold with the correct tuning, people should be aware of the risk of buying these right now. A lot of new readers in this thread will only see the last page and so are unaware of the trouble surrounding the Havi B3.


 
  
 I will not stop talking about them. Like you, I also purchased the terrible version, and the third one as well to make sure. The Pro version IS that good, and the Enhanced one IS that bad.
  
 There is always a risk associated with overseas purchases like these. The risk of not receiving the pro was also mentioned quite a bit. If you aren't willing to take the risk, I would not advise purchasing.
  
 I added a line to the post that I put into the Discovery thread.
  
 "Until we can figure out how to 100% order the pro version without getting stuck with the other versions, I would not recommend purchasing one yet."


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> I added a line to the post that I put into the Discovery thread.
> 
> "Until we can figure out how to 100% order the pro version without getting stuck with the other versions, I would not recommend purchasing one yet."


 
  
 That sounds like a good solution. Thanks.


----------



## pokenguyen

Hi bhazard, can you make a comparision between Somic MH415, Vsonic VSD1S and Havi B3 Pro? Considering 415 is much cheaper and include microphone, which is killer for an awesome IEM, and VSD1S has very good review in its own thread, do you think Havi B3 Pro price difference is worth compared to other two?
  
 Btw, where did you buy Havi B3 Pro?


----------



## SyCo87

Where did you guys get your Somic MH415s from?


----------



## bhazard

pokenguyen said:


> Hi bhazard, can you make a comparision between Somic MH415, Vsonic VSD1S and Havi B3 Pro? Considering 415 is much cheaper and include microphone, which is killer for an awesome IEM, and VSD1S has very good review in its own thread, do you think Havi B3 Pro price difference is worth compared to other two?
> 
> Btw, where did you buy Havi B3 Pro?


 
  
 The MH415 is slightly warm with good dynamic treble. Nice clarity. Slight pain to get a good fit and find the right tips. Terrific value. Interchanges cables with the Moxpad X3, another good low cost IEM.
  
 I had the VSD1LE, and it was similar to the MH415 but possibly was a little more clear or had a little more of a soundstage. It was also almost twice the cost. The VSD1S is a great IEM loved by many, is cheaper, and it sounds like you can't go wrong with it.
  
 The Havi B3 Pro is on another level. I've written a lot about it, but it may be discontinued.
 This may be the link to purchase it, but I'm doubtful if it is the pro version still.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4437187958.15.wFnN5V&id=36052562138
  
 You need to use a taobao forwarding service to purchase it. They are on Chinese holiday until feb 8th.
  


syco87 said:


> Where did you guys get your Somic MH415s from?


 
 aliexpress or taobao


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> The MH415 is slightly warm with good dynamic treble. Nice clarity. Slight pain to get a good fit and find the right tips.


 
 Try Comply T200 or S200 (I prefer that model). Comfort and fit will be a lot better.


----------



## Darius94523

Any idea of these are the new legit ones?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Pink-ROSE-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/131095112933?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item1e85e0ace5


----------



## Vain III

darius94523 said:


> Any idea of these are the new legit ones?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Pink-ROSE-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/131095112933?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item1e85e0ace5




Verdict is: no.

Most people are getting fakes from inshoes.


----------



## Grayson73

vain iii said:


> Verdict is: no.
> 
> Most people are getting fakes from inshoes.


 
 Don't know if I would say "most" people.  So far, there are only 2 negative feedback for that item.


----------



## Vain III

grayson73 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Verdict is: no.
> ...




I'm not going by ebay feedback. In the discovery thread their were a bunch of members complaining about getting fakes from inshoes. The only safe place to buy them is ibuygou.


----------



## kahaluu

grayson73 said:


> Don't know if I would say "most" people.  So far, there are only 2 negative feedback for that item.


 

 It could actually be a lot more fakes then the 2 negative feedback left on eBay. Some people might have fakes and not even know that they have them. Or might not be leaving feedback at all.


----------



## Darius94523

Well that sucks,  they have the best shipping speed of any Chinese vendor I've ever seen too.


----------



## johanchandy

Are these fake? Has anybody bought the Havi's from here?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/1605672790.html


----------



## peter123

johanchandy said:


> Are these fake? Has anybody bought the Havi's from here?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/1605672790.html




I would be very surprised if fake Havi exists BUT there's three versions of the B3's and there's no way telling them from each other on looks so if you're not willing to gamble with your money I'd stay away from them.


----------



## Click

grayson73 said:


> Don't know if I would say "most" people.  So far, there are only 2 negative feedback for that item.


 
 "Only?" 2 negative feedback saying he sells fakes are more than enough of a red flag / warning that the guy isn't selling legit products. 
  
 I think after the Chinese New Year holidays, I'll contact some sources I have in China and see if I can get a bulk stock of legit Piston 2.0 and sell them myself, so people don't have to worry about getting counterfeits.


----------



## bhazard

johanchandy said:


> Are these fake? Has anybody bought the Havi's from here?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/1605672790.html


 
 Those are the newest version being offered by Havi, which doesn't sound as good as the pro tuned one. I talked to the seller and he only has access to the newest ones.


----------



## ostewart

Got the Fidue AF81 in my ears now, no burn-in so take this with a pinch of salt. First impressions (comfort is ok, the housing is quite big and takes a while to get used to the fit, and I dislike memory wire in general) Forward mids that are very detailed. The lows could have a bit more control, they do hit very hard though. The highs are quite crisp and airy. Separation and soundstage is very good, Radiohead in FLAC sounds great, with a fairly balanced sound.
  
 I think they need some burn-in as the lows sound very un-even at the moment, these do have fairly bad driver-flex.
  
 Listening out of a Fiio X3 > Silver line out cable > JDS Labs C5D.


----------



## bhazard

Nice little find today:
  
 New for 2014
  
 Bluedio EH
 http://www.bluedio.com/detail-produit.php?ref=576
  
 It turns any earphone/headphone you have into a bluetooth 4.0 "wireless" one. If you have aptX on your phone or PC with a bluetooth 4.0 aptx dongle (cheap), you can walk around the room with this thing and have near lossless sound.
  
 Like the Blueant Ribbon, but with BT 4.0 and aptX.
  
 $30 shipped on JD.com


----------



## ostewart

Tip rolling now, trying some Comply, better comfort, much better comfort. The nozzle seem to be a tiny bit wider than the standard of most IEM's. Not a problem as normal tips still fit on them, just requires a little more effort.


----------



## johanchandy

bhazard said:


> Those are the newest version being offered by Havi, which doesn't sound as good as the pro tuned one. I talked to the seller and he only has access to the newest ones.


 
  


peter123 said:


> I would be very surprised if fake Havi exists BUT there's three versions of the B3's and there's no way telling them from each other on looks so if you're not willing to gamble with your money I'd stay away from them.


 
 Thank you both. I want these iems soo bad


----------



## krist2an

Why do you people even bother trying to order Pistons from Ebay? What's wrong with Ibuygou? Come on, the Pistons are cheap enough and to risk for a couple of $$ by ordering from from Ebay is not worth it. Ibuygou ships worldwide for free and you know that you will get the original ones, plus I got mine in about two weeks which is not bad at all (usually it takes 2-4 weeks when ordering from China). So I really don't get you guys, there's been so much talk about the fakes, and yet you still order from some shady sellers on Ebay and then complain how bad the (fake) Pistons are...


----------



## ostewart

Left the AF81 playing all night, so some burn-in, bass has settled a little, it hits very hard and has great impact and body. I still prefer tighter quicker lows but these are fun, really great kick, kick drums sound realistic with great body.
 Mids are the best part really, being nice and airy with great detail. The highs again are not the most defined or crisp but are present, they just lack a little finesse up top.
  
 Comfort now that I'm using the stock small tips is good, it takes a while to find the right tip.


----------



## peter123

krist2an said:


> Why do you people even bother trying to order Pistons from Ebay? What's wrong with Ibuygou? Come on, the Pistons are cheap enough and to risk for a couple of $$ by ordering from from Ebay is not worth it. Ibuygou ships worldwide for free and you know that you will get the original ones, plus I got mine in about two weeks which is not bad at all (usually it takes 2-4 weeks when ordering from China). So I really don't get you guys, there's been so much talk about the fakes, and yet you still order from some shady sellers on Ebay and then complain how bad the (fake) Pistons are...




+1, I also have trouble understanding this.


----------



## Inszy

I just made a small modification of the cable from MH415 - I cut these stupid pieces of plastic that are pretending to be memory wire. Comfort is now amazing. Clean cord with Comply S200 just make MH415 disappears.


----------



## analogsurviver

peter123 said:


> +1, I also have trouble understanding this.


 
 +1.


----------



## kahaluu

krist2an said:


> Why do you people even bother trying to order Pistons from Ebay? What's wrong with Ibuygou? Come on, the Pistons are cheap enough and to risk for a couple of $$ by ordering from from Ebay is not worth it. Ibuygou ships worldwide for free and you know that you will get the original ones, plus I got mine in about two weeks which is not bad at all (usually it takes 2-4 weeks when ordering from China). So I really don't get you guys, there's been so much talk about the fakes, and yet you still order from some shady sellers on Ebay and then complain how bad the (fake) Pistons are...


 

 I guest there is always a urge to save a few bucks. Most people don't understand that they'll spend more money in the end. They will have to repurchase an authentic one to replace the fake one.


----------



## Shawn71

kahaluu said:


> I guest there is always a urge to save a few bucks. Most people don't understand that they'll spend more money in the end. They will have to repurchase an authentic one to replace the fake one.




True......its happening here on this thread, more percentage for that matter. Thats why our joker refuse to hop here.........to not be real joker as some cries here. Pls gents,buy legit from recommended........always. And pls recommend.


----------



## GavThomson

krist2an said:


> Why do you people even bother trying to order Pistons from Ebay? What's wrong with Ibuygou? Come on, the Pistons are cheap enough and to risk for a couple of $$ by ordering from from Ebay is not worth it. Ibuygou ships worldwide for free and you know that you will get the original ones, plus I got mine in about two weeks which is not bad at all (usually it takes 2-4 weeks when ordering from China). So I really don't get you guys, there's been so much talk about the fakes, and yet you still order from some shady sellers on Ebay and then complain how bad the (fake) Pistons are...


 
  
 +1  From a long time lurker, the Pistons 2.0 looked interesting so I purchased from AliExpress.  They arrived in 20 days and from the reviews from others appear to be genuine.  Shipped with Singapore Post for free, it was also 'gifted' so no import tax and the package was small so letterbox friendly.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Version-Golden-Color-XIAOMI-Piston-II-Earphone-Headphone-with-Remote-Mic-For-XIAOMI-MI2-MI2S/1523311595.html
  
 My usual IEMs are the Monster Isport Immersion, the Pistons bass hits a little harder and is better controlled, (although that is relative to the monsters, I have some Beyer DT1350s that destroy them in the control department) the mids are a little more recessed and the highs are more prominent than the mids but not 'bright'.   I find them quite fun to listen to.
 ....my test tracks were Sweet Disposition-The Temper Trap (SHM), Royals-Lorde and Enter Sandman-Metallica....all 320mp3 from an HTC One.   Both headphones have got comply t-200 tips.
  
 Build quality is really nice (and they do smell a little of chocolate), one issue I have with them is that the cord is short so I cannot use as gym IEMs........a really small annoyance is that L/R is not apparent.  The pistons are not commuter friendly either, people will be able to hear what you are listening to.
  
 On another note, I've really enjoyed this thread so thanks to bhazard and all the contributors, I've ordered some Takstar pro 80's from reviews as well so have high hopes!


----------



## Zelda

any idea of Plextone brand? 
 http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81%E5%BD%B1%E9%9F%B3/dp/B00BTS08TU
 http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%95%B0%E7%A0%81%E5%BD%B1%E9%9F%B3/dp/B00BTS08TU


----------



## rholupat

bhazard said:


> Got the "enhanced" stock version of the Havi B3 today. Came with a nice case and extra tips which the previous one didn't.
> 
> Sound wise an hour in.... yuck. Bloated bass, boosted mids, dark, lacking treble, not very clear. Sounds like a completely different in-ear compared to the one I have.
> 
> Unless you can still get the "professional tuned" version from Havi, I'd avoid it.




Maybe i agree with you my havi b3 is very weird sound. The most weird sounding.


----------



## rholupat

Plextor D500 is very good headphone.better than takstar hd2000 for balance and detail


----------



## prone2phone

got piston2 a few days ago and they seem very nice sounding even with the stock tips. nice synergy with hm-601. would be interesting how they compare with re400 or vsonic iems.


----------



## krist2an

gavthomson said:


>


 
 Actually the Pistons have a R/L mark on them. At first I didn't know that either, but before I threw the paper box away, I scanned it through and even though I don't understand Chinese, I found out that the right side headphone actually has a small rubber part just below the headphone itself. Look at this picture:
  
  
 The Pistons get better with time, the first time I plugged them in they sounded really washed away and thin, lacking in every department. But now, wow, they really sound good. I'm actually a bit sad that I only ordered 1 pair, should have ordered some for my friends and family too, but now it's the Chinese new year and I've got to wait at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Spaceresearcher

Just received my XIAOMI Piston headphones and I have to say: AMAZING.
  
 These pick up frequencies that I don't think the Sennheiser PMX 80's can that's for sure. Although I liked the sound initially of the PMX80's, I realised it's because I've gotten used to the headset, when I heard details in the music I hadn't heard before that all my other earbuds I have couldn't, I realised the beauty of these incredible bargain gems.  I also noticed that after a couple of plays the bass started to have more depth again.
  
 I think these are a set that will require a bit of breaking in, but even from the get go, I was seriously blown away with the quality of these.  I kept saying to myself "What truck did these fall off of?  There worth WAY more than $9".
  
 Honestly fellow Head-fiers, these are superb.  I would recommend these Xiaomi's over the CoGoo's by far, much more depth and definite frequency range provide a clarity that even the Sennheiser PMX 80's have trouble matching.  There right up there with the Superlux HD681's in my view and that's saying something for a pair of ear bud earphones.  Give them a whirl, I'm certain you will not be disappointed.
  
 I just can't believe how good these are.  HOW????


----------



## bhazard

spaceresearcher said:


> Just received my XIAOMI Piston headphones and I have to say: AMAZING.
> 
> These pick up frequencies that I don't think the Sennheiser PMX 80's can that's for sure. Although I liked the sound initially of the PMX80's, I realised it's because I've gotten used to the headset, when I heard details in the music I hadn't heard before that all my other earbuds I have couldn't, I realised the beauty of these incredible bargain gems.  I also noticed that after a couple of plays the bass started to have more depth again.
> 
> ...


 
 $9? From where?


----------



## ebrian

After reading about ibuygou and some of the less-than-successful purchases I'm getting a bit worried.
  
 I ordered my pistons from this guy:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-SG-POST-/181294614168
  
 Haven't received it yet.. ordered on Jan 14.  Estimated delivery is sometime this week or next.  Looking forward to them though, my go-to iems have been the Gratitudes which I have really been enjoying.


----------



## Spaceresearcher

Hello there,
    Mine came from shining_smile2013 on ebay.  I hope that helps you.


----------



## keit

ebrian said:


> After reading about ibuygou and some of the less-than-successful purchases I'm getting a bit worried.
> 
> I ordered my pistons from this guy:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-SG-POST-/181294614168
> ...


 
  
 Received my Pistons today from the same seller as you, and from what I can tell they are genuine and sound great. I am pleased even though I paid premium. I really wanted a genuine pair on first go, since my MEElec M6's are broken.
  
 Bass is very fun, and since I am not too big of a fan of very neutral sounding IEM's or headphones I enjoy this.
  
 For reference my favourite pair of full size headphones are Beyerdynamic DT770 80 ohm, and these are about as fun to me, in a mini sized package.
  
 I wonder what kind of aftermarket tips would fit these though, someone mentioned comply tips earlier, are they a good fit?


----------



## Inszy

Anything in size T400. Tips from Meelectronic are very nice and cheap.


----------



## ebrian

Many thanks Keit for the info and reassurance!  May I ask how long did it take from the time you ordered to the time you received?  I'm in Canada, I wonder if that makes a difference.
  
 I have a number of tips to try them with.  Gratitudes came with about 10 different pairs, VSD1's also came with 5-6 pairs.  I've heard the stock tips are really cheap.


----------



## 129207

krist2an said:


> The Pistons get better with time, the first time I plugged them in they sounded really washed away and thin, lacking in every department.


 
  
 Try them with different tips. This sounds like a fit/seal issue. The Pistons v2 are actually a pretty warm earphone, with glorious amounts of bass. I only discovered this after I threw away the stock tips and started experimenting with tips from my stash. I now use these and the large bore works perfectly with great treble detail and full bass. These tips are very stiff and rigid compared to the stock tips, assuring a great seal. Only problem is, I have no idea where I got these from so I can only tell you to look out for similar ones...


----------



## keit

ebrian said:


> Many thanks Keit for the info and reassurance!  May I ask how long did it take from the time you ordered to the time you received?  I'm in Canada, I wonder if that makes a difference.
> 
> I have a number of tips to try them with.  Gratitudes came with about 10 different pairs, VSD1's also came with 5-6 pairs.  I've heard the stock tips are really cheap.


 
  
 They shipped out from singapore last monday and arrived in my country yesterday and arrived to my home today.
  
 If you check your email he sends out a tracking number when the order ships, which you can use on www.singpost.com to check status, and when it arrives in your country your local postal service should also detect the tracking number and confirm the arrival (at least it showed this to me when I entered the tracking number on our national postal service homepage)
  
 Not sure when you ordered though, since I noticed it said he was away at the end of last week, probably due to the chinese new year, so that might've been a reason for the delay if you ordered recently.


----------



## bhazard

ebrian said:


> Many thanks Keit for the info and reassurance!  May I ask how long did it take from the time you ordered to the time you received?  I'm in Canada, I wonder if that makes a difference.
> 
> I have a number of tips to try them with.  Gratitudes came with about 10 different pairs, VSD1's also came with 5-6 pairs.  I've heard the stock tips are really cheap.


 
 I really liked the Gratitudes, and I feel the Pistons give a similar sound, with even better treble. You may like the Pistons more. (give them 60 hours)


----------



## dantete

I got my Havi B3 a couple of days ago and it definitely wasn't a pro version. I decided to open them up, was hoping that they had the same drivers as pros and removing some filters or something would turn them into a pro version . I'm no audio engineer but with multiple drivers one would expect some sort of crossover or filter circuit or something. Instead drivers were just wired in parallel but there was also a 5,5 ohm resistor connected in series with the whole thing. I desoldered the resistor and it opened the sound, widened the soundstage quite a lot. I also removed foam filters from one set of drivers and it gave me more treble and less bass and bloat. Still not amazing sounding but to my ears much better than before. 

  

 Pretty convinced these use different drivers than the pros, but it would be nice if someone with the pro version could open them up and report what's inside. Regardless, I’ going to read up a little on multiple driver application.

  

 You can open them up and put them back together with zero problem. The housing is screwed with two screws (pretty small ones), one behind the glass (which is held only by adhesive tape) and the other behind the little rubber cover (also easily removable). Foam filters are behind drivers further from the nozzle.


----------



## bhazard

dantete said:


> I got my Havi B3 a couple of days ago and it definitely wasn't a pro version. I decided to open them up, was hoping that they had the same drivers as pros and removing some filters or something would turn them into a pro version . I'm no audio engineer but with multiple drivers one would expect some sort of crossover or filter circuit or something. Instead drivers were just wired in parallel but there was also a 5,5 ohm resistor connected in series with the whole thing. I desoldered the resistor and it opened the sound, widened the soundstage quite a lot. I also removed foam filters from one set of drivers and it gave me more treble and less bass and bloat. Still not amazing sounding but to my ears much better than before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If they were the same drivers but used a different resistor in the pro version, that would mean anyone could make whatever version they have into the pro version. Wishful thinking, but that would be AWESOME if that was the case. It might be a very good possibility, since no crossover is in use.
  
 When I get some time, I'll give it a try and take pics. Will the resistor be labeled, or can you determine its value just by pics if I take one?


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> I got my Havi B3 a couple of days ago and it definitely wasn't a pro version. I decided to open them up, was hoping that they had the same drivers as pros and removing some filters or something would turn them into a pro version . I'm no audio engineer but with multiple drivers one would expect some sort of crossover or filter circuit or something. Instead drivers were just wired in parallel but there was also a 5,5 ohm resistor connected in series with the whole thing. I desoldered the resistor and it opened the sound, widened the soundstage quite a lot. I also removed foam filters from one set of drivers and it gave me more treble and less bass and bloat. Still not amazing sounding but to my ears much better than before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good initiative!

I'm gonna try this as well.


----------



## dantete

bhazard said:


> If they were the same drivers but used a different resistor in the pro version, that would mean anyone could make whatever version they have into the pro version. Wishful thinking, but that would be AWESOME if that was the case. It might be a very good possibility, since no crossover is in use.
> 
> When I get some time, I'll give it a try and take pics. Will the resistor be labeled, or can you determine its value just by pics if I take one?


 
 I doubt just one resistor would change the whole thing into pros, but as I said I'm no professional. Still some investigation into pros internals wouldn't hurt, would be awesome if you could do that. Resistors are color coded so you can visually determine the resistance. But to be clear even with my modification enhanced version won't blow anybody's mind, but will be less terrible 
  
 I guess there's a possibility they used a more sophisticated circuit (than a single resistor) in the pros and it really changes the sound, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## ebrian

Keit: It appears you have had better luck with the shipping than I have had thus far. I ordered mine on the Jan 14.  The tracking said it left Singapore on Jan 18 and I don't have any updates after that. 
  
 bhazard: That's interesting, some have said Pistons were similar to Gratitudes but with more bass, and now you're saying there's more treble!  Hopefully everyone is right!


----------



## bhazard

ebrian said:


> Keit: It appears you have had better luck with the shipping than I have had thus far. I ordered mine on the Jan 14.  The tracking said it left Singapore on Jan 18 and I don't have any updates after that.
> 
> bhazard: That's interesting, some have said Pistons were similar to Gratitudes but with more bass, and now you're saying there's more treble!  Hopefully everyone is right!


 
 Smoother treble. The Gratitudes had some slight harshness in a certain region that I forget about.


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> I doubt just one resistor would change the whole thing into pros, but as I said I'm no professional. Still some investigation into pros internals wouldn't hurt, would be awesome if you could do that. Resistors are color coded so you can visually determine the resistance. But to be clear even with my modification enhanced version won't blow anybody's mind, but will be less terrible
> 
> I guess there's a possibility they used a more sophisticated circuit (than a single resistor) in the pros and it really changes the sound, but I wouldn't hold my breath.




OK, so I only removed the foam on both drivers to start with. That small operation actually changed the whole sound signature pretty dramatically. Much less boomy bass, More air, much wider soundstage and clearer, but a little harsh, highs. 

I must say that I'm pretty amazed that removing two small pieces of foam can make such a difference. Haven't experienced this big difference by modding since I first started with my t50rp project.

Edit: while this operation might not have turned them into the pro version it sure have made them much more enjoyable than before.

I'm also very interested in the value of the resistors in the pro version.


----------



## bhazard

I'll open them tonight. I also have the enhanced version I could break open. Need to make 100% sure I don't mix them up though 
  
 If the only difference is foam and a resistor swap, then that could be the greatest mod of all time. I highly doubt this though, as there may be significant driver differences between the 3 versions.


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> OK, so I only removed the foam on both drivers to start with. That small operation actually changed the whole sound signature pretty dramatically. Much less boomy bass, More air, much wider soundstage and clearer, but a little harsh, highs.
> 
> I must say that I'm pretty amazed that removing two small pieces of foam can make such a difference. Haven't experienced this big difference by modding since I first started with my t50rp project.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm experimenting with them right now, lost one screw already . Removing the white filters in front of the other drivers made even bigger difference I think (dunno why I thought it didn't before). 
  
 I owned Phonaks PFE in the past and by changing similar filters you went from super analytical sound to super bassy so it might be the case here.
  
 With both filters removed its pretty bright so there might be something to it.
  
 Needs more experimentation


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> I'm experimenting with them right now, lost one screw already . Removing the white filters in front of the other drivers made even bigger difference I think (dunno why I thought it didn't before).
> 
> I owned Phonaks PFE in the past and by changing similar filters you went from super analytical sound to super bassy so it might be the case here.
> 
> ...




Were the filters white? My pair had black filters on both drivers......


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> Were the filters white? My pair had black filters on both drivers......


 
 Guess we have different versions lol. Mine had white kinda papery filters. Where both of yours foam?


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> Guess we have different versions lol. Mine had white kinda papery filters. Where both of yours foam?




This is a really interesting development....

Yes both mine were foam but the lower (bass I guess) was thinner.


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> This is a really interesting development....
> 
> Yes both mine were foam but the lower (bass I guess) was thinner.


 
 So yours must be this third less terrible version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm kinda digging them without any filters, but they're kinda bright, a little weird sounding. Gotta experiment with some filters. Maybe will rip some out of other iem (might have some broken brainwavz or something) or buy some, I dunno.


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> So yours must be this third less terrible version
> 
> I'm kinda digging them without any filters, but they're kinda bright, a little weird sounding. Gotta experiment with some filters. Maybe will rip some out of other iem (might have some broken brainwavz or something) or buy some, I dunno.




I like the them pretty much without the filter but I will also have to experiment with filters from other iem's. I doubt I will need any filter for the bass driver but I'd like a little bit smoother highs.


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> I like the them pretty much without the filter but I will also have to experiment with filters from other iem's. I doubt I will need any filter for the bass driver but I'd like a little bit smoother highs.


 
 Tried with just foam filters and the mud came back, they definitely got to go.
  
 Edit: peter123 do yours have resistors inside? Green, brown, 2x gold stripes?


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> Tried with just foam filters and the mud came back, they definitely got to go.
> 
> Edit: peter123 do yours have resistors inside? Green, brown, 2x gold stripes?




Yes I've got resistors as well. Don't remember the color but they were striped. I'll open them again tomorrow and check, what's the color of yours?


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> Yes I've got resistors as well. Don't remember the color but they were striped. I'll open them again tomorrow and check, what's the color of yours?


 
 Green, brown, 2x gold stripes in that order, so from what I understand should be around 5,1 ohm (pretty sure it measured 5,5 but I might be remembering it wrong). If you have a soldering iron you might want to get rid of them. I like my B3 better without them.


----------



## bhazard

I got the newest version of the Havi B3 yesterday. It's the 2nd best version, but still nowhere near as good as the pro. Still too much bass, mids slightly recessed instead of forward like the enhanced, and dropped off treble (a bit more than the enhanced).
  
 If I have time tonight/tomorrow, I'll pry them open.


----------



## Vain III

So, I know about the Fidue A63 & A81 but I see a Fidue A31 micro-driver floating around on ebay and amazon. Anyone got any hands on with it?


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> So, I know about the Fidue A63 & A81 but I see a Fidue A31 micro-driver floating around on ebay and amazon. Anyone got any hands on with it?


 
 Good catch. No info on it, but the Amazon seller is reputable, and the ebay one is in the US.
  
 I may just decide to pick it up.


----------



## ostewart

The Fidue A31 is not that great. I've had a listen to it before, they had a A2X(can't remember the last digit so i put an X) which was great but looked hideous. Whereas the A31 looks good but has way too much bass. I was talking to a friend and we both thought they should have made the A2X in the shell of the A31.


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> Green, brown, 2x gold stripes in that order, so from what I understand should be around 5,1 ohm (pretty sure it measured 5,5 but I might be remembering it wrong). If you have a soldering iron you might want to get rid of them. I like my B3 better without them.




It's the same resistors in mine. I'll see if bhazard dare to open up his pro's before I decides to remove them or not.

I've tried a couple of different filters in multiple configurations on both drivers but so far I'm liking them best with no filters at all. 

I also changed the tips from the Sony hybrid foam to comply's. They actually sound really good with these tips and no filters, much better than the stock version.


----------



## dantete

Haven’t found any filters to use. Instead I tried cotton from a cotton swab with pretty good results actually. I’m going to experiment with thickness and different material.  
  
 I’d like to get some filters/dampers with different impedance to try. Mouser sells Knowles dampers, but shipping cost would probably kill me. Have to find a place to buy some in Europe or maybe Asia.


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> Haven’t found any filters to use. Instead I tried cotton from a cotton swab with pretty good results actually. I’m going to experiment with thickness and different material.
> 
> I’d like to get some filters/dampers with different impedance to try. Mouser sells Knowles dampers, but shipping cost would probably kill me. Have to find a place to buy some in Europe or maybe Asia.




Did you put cotton on both drivers or just one?


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> Did you put cotton on both drivers or just one?


 
 Just the one closer to the nozzle, I'm going to try the other one later. You can also just put it in the nozzle, gonna try that too.


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> Just the one closer to the nozzle, I'm going to try the other one later. You can also just put it in the nozzle, gonna try that too.




Thank you, I'll try some different configurations then.


----------



## bhazard

Found another good Taobao agent. www.engtaobao.com
  
 Their commission is only 6% compared to 10% like the others. It is more streamlined, and it may even offer payment via Paypal (but it is down currently).  They use Alipay for credit cards though, which is secure.
  
 I bought the Piston directly from Xiaomi to compare against the Ibuygou one.


----------



## analogsurviver

bhazard said:


> Found another good Taobao agent. www.engtaobao.com
> 
> Their commission is only 6% compared to 10% like the others. It is more streamlined, and it may even offer payment via Paypal (but it is down currently).  They use Alipay for credit cards though, which is secure.
> 
> I bought the Piston directly from Xiaomi to compare against the Ibuygou one.


 
 Interesting. Direct Xiaomi vs Ibuygou should prove to be the same - in theory at least...
  
 I only wonder why Ibuygou was a $ or so less than Xiaomi direct ? Still in transit, so keep the fingers crossed !
  
 Nice to see good Taobao agent. To me, Taobao still is unknown territory and thanks to your efforts, I might get a toe wet in reasonable future.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> The Somic MH415 is awesome too, and the Moxpad works with its cables
> 
> The Astrotec AX35 is great too. Lots of IEM love from China.


 
 Where would the MH415 and AX35 rank in your sig, or do you need more time with them?


----------



## TooLazy

Bhazard, have the KZ IEMs mentioned quite a few pages ago (Spartacus, etc) arrived yet?


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> It's the same resistors in mine. I'll see if bhazard dare to open up his pro's before I decides to remove them or not.
> 
> I've tried a couple of different filters in multiple configurations on both drivers but so far I'm liking them best with no filters at all.
> 
> I also changed the tips from the Sony hybrid foam to comply's. They actually sound really good with these tips and no filters, much better than the stock version.




This is promising guys. Thank you for taking the risk. If bhazard can confirm that it only needs a filter removal and resistors as well, I will not return my pair. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## docentore

One of the drivers in my Moxpad's just failed  I suspect it happened when I was burning the headphones with my spare iPod. I've ordered another pair together with Semic MH415.


----------



## quartertone

The housings of the AX35 look quite big, like a fairly shallow insertion IEM. Is that the case? And is the isolation really so poor?


----------



## Singleton

Microkingdom (China) & Ruoop (China) are headphone brands made by the same manufacturer hence they both use the same website.
 
Website: http://www.lidiaocn.com/En/main.asp


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> Just the one closer to the nozzle, I'm going to try the other one later. You can also just put it in the nozzle, gonna try that too.


 
 Ok, with removed filters on all drivers, two very very thin pieces of cotton in the nozzle and comply tips I'm really happy with these. They are no WAY better than in the stock configuration, Now just to decide if I should remove/replace the resistants or not. I would really love to know what, if any, resistants are used in the Pro version before starting messing with this.
  
 I would absolutley recommend these minor changes to anyone who has purchased the B3c's and are disappointed with them.


----------



## Inszy

How are they closed? Snaps or glue?


----------



## peter123

Two screws on each side. One under the glass and one under the small rubber piece located in the lower part of the housing.

Be careful when removing the glass, I managed to break the glass on one side while removing it the first time.


----------



## docentore

Ok, so my payment for order with Geek Fast for MH415 and Moxpads was declined for "security" reason. Would anyone know any other place I can get above apart from Aliexpress?
 Thanks.


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> This is promising guys. Thank you for taking the risk. If bhazard can confirm that it only needs a filter removal and resistors as well, I will not return my pair. Looking forward to more updates.


 
 I'd say go for it. After even more tip rolling they now present a more natural sound than any other IEM that I own. They even make the fidelio S2's sound clouded in comparison!
  
 I really have a hard time to belive the total transformation they've gone through, and I haven't even touched the resistors (yet).


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> Two screws on each side. One under the glass and one under the small rubber piece located in the lower part of the housing.
> 
> Be careful when removing the glass, I managed to break the glass on one side while removing it the first time.


 
 That sucks, mine came right off, just lifted it with a knife.

  

 Couldn’t really A/B them with and without resistors, so I might be full of it, but soudstage seems much wider without them. Hadn’t noticed big changes in sound quality, but it was a muddy mess regardless (before filter removal) so maybe that’s why. I could solder resistors back for testing.

  

 Haven’t had time to mess with filters yet, might do that later today.


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> That sucks, mine came right off, just lifted it with a knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, but no big deal really. I've taken the glass of som many times now so I will need to glue them properly when I feel I'm done so they don't fall of.
  
 I'm so happy with the way they sound now so I'm not sure I will remove the resistors. My soldering skills are not exactly top notch so I'm afraid to destroy something.


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Where would the MH415 and AX35 rank in your sig, or do you need more time with them?


 
 They rank pretty highly. Need more A/B time though
  


toolazy said:


> Bhazard, have the KZ IEMs mentioned quite a few pages ago (Spartacus, etc) arrived yet?


 
 Nope  Taking their sweet time getting here, and mistertao.com is down so I can't check via tracking number.


----------



## bhazard

docentore said:


> Ok, so my payment for order with Geek Fast for MH415 and Moxpads was declined for "security" reason. Would anyone know any other place I can get above apart from Aliexpress?
> Thanks.


 
 That's just fraud prevention from your credit card company wondering why you are buying things from China.
  
 Call up the CC company and allow this and say you wan't to allow future charges from there, and you won't have any more problems.


----------



## docentore

bhazard said:


> That's just fraud prevention from your credit card company wondering why you are buying things from China.
> 
> Call up the CC company and allow this and say you wan't to allow future charges from there, and you won't have any more problems.


 
  
 It was actually cancelled by Aliexpress, the card is pre-paid MasterCard (skrill) so there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> Yeah, but no big deal really. I've taken the glass of som many times now so I will need to glue them properly when I feel I'm done so they don't fall of.
> 
> I'm so happy with the way they sound now so I'm not sure I will remove the resistors. My soldering skills are not exactly top notch so I'm afraid to destroy something.


 
 I used double-sided tape to hold the glass and it works perfectly.
  
 Tried Havis with resistors. Without them soundstage is bigger, there’s more space between instruments. Treble has more energy, sounds more aggressive. Vocals also sound more aggressive, with resistors might sound better, more intimate. With resistors sound is more tame, less exciting. For me as a soundstage whore it’s a no brainer.
  
 Unfortunately in the process I damaged the filter covering the driver’s vent (wasn’t paying attention and burned it a little). Managed to move what was left so it is more or less functioning as before (without it sound wasn’t very good). So if you decide to mess with resistors I’d advise to watch the filter and use a good light source. Guess I’ve got one more filter to experiment with now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Interested to see if there are any resistors or anything else in pros.


----------



## bhazard

dantete said:


> I used double-sided tape to hold the glass and it works perfectly.
> 
> Tried Havis with resistors. Without them soundstage is bigger, there’s more space between instruments. Treble has more energy, sounds more aggressive. Vocals also sound more aggressive, with resistors might sound better, more intimate. With resistors sound is more tame, less exciting. For me as a soundstage whore it’s a no brainer.
> 
> ...


 
 Will try to open them tonight. Not enough free time lately.


----------



## Doodier

Hey guys, do you have any photos of the insides of the B3 so we can see what things are different?


----------



## TooLazy

bhazard said:


> Nope  Taking their sweet time getting here, and mistertao.com is down so I can't check via tracking number.


 
 Ow, too bad. I'm quite interested in hearing how they sound, since I'm still looking for a back-up set of IEMs. I almost jumped on the Piston, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## dantete

doodier said:


> Hey guys, do you have any photos of the insides of the B3 so we can see what things are different?


 
 No, mine are in different condition than out of the box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But we've established that the only difference between two non pro versions is different filters/dampers on one set of drivers. More interesting would be knowing how they differ from pros.


----------



## peter123

dantete said:


> I used double-sided tape to hold the glass and it works perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you I really appreciate the impression with and without the filters. I could do with wider soundstage but not sure if I'd like more aggressive sound........

Good suggestion with double-sided tape for the glass's as well.


----------



## drinksome

Hi guys!
 I really want to try those pistons but there are so many fakes outside. Anyone know this site: www.xiaomiworld.com/original-xiaomi-piston-earphone-updated-version-brown.html ? Is it an official Xiaomi site? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Singleton

drinksome you could try this site: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/In-Stock-Top-Quality-100-Original-XIAOMI-Piston-Earphone-Headphone-with-Remote-Mic-For-XIAOMI-Mi3/509100_1026594253.html


----------



## RazorSK

Just buy them on Ibuygou.com, they are cheaper and you can be sure they are not fakes.


----------



## bhazard

singleton said:


> drinksome you could try this site: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/In-Stock-Top-Quality-100-Original-XIAOMI-Piston-Earphone-Headphone-with-Remote-Mic-For-XIAOMI-Mi3/509100_1026594253.html


 
 No. It is carefully worded and all the Xiaomi logos are cut out of the pictures. Avoid.
  
 Use Ibuygou.com or buy them directly from Xiaomi via a taobao forwarding agency.


----------



## Singleton

bhazard said:


> No. It is carefully worded and all the Xiaomi logos are cut out of the pictures. Avoid.
> 
> Use Ibuygou.com or buy them directly from Xiaomi via a taobao forwarding agency.




Well there are speculations that fakes being sold at Ibuygou.com on the xiaomi official forum http://xiaomi.eu/community/threads/fake-xiaomi-pistons-bought-at-ibuygou-com.23173/


----------



## bhazard

singleton said:


> Well there are speculations that fakes being sold at Ibuygou.com on the xiaomi official forum http://xiaomi.eu/community/threads/fake-xiaomi-pistons-bought-at-ibuygou-com.23173/


 
 Read further in the thread. The buyer reverses his claim and confirms they are original.
  
 I'm buying one directly from Xiaomi to confirm anyway. If you have any doubts, just buy it from them. Instructions are in the OP


----------



## Singleton

bhazard said:


> Read further in the thread. The buyer reverses his claim and confirms they are original.
> 
> I'm buying one directly from Xiaomi to confirm anyway. If you have any doubts, just buy it from them. Instructions are in the OP




Thanks, also how are the Xiaomi Piston compared to the Sennheiser MX 985 in terms of sound quality since I own the Sennheiser MX 985 and I'm planning on purchasing the Piston.


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> I'd say go for it. After even more tip rolling they now present a more natural sound than any other IEM that I own. They even make the fidelio S2's sound clouded in comparison!
> 
> I really have a hard time to belive the total transformation they've gone through, and I haven't even touched the resistors (yet).


 
  
 I'll try it tonight. Thanks for the impressions mate...


----------



## bhazard

Opened my Havi B3 Pro in the name of science.
  
 I don't see any resistors unless it's the one wrapped in the red sleeve? There is some black soft foam on the other end of the driver shell, but I didn't touch it, since I already love the sound.
  
 How does it compare to the rest? I may open my enhanced one now because I'm curious.
  
 Pro internals:


----------



## dantete

peter123 said:


> Thank you I really appreciate the impression with and without the filters. I could do with wider soundstage but not sure if I'd like more aggressive sound........
> 
> Good suggestion with double-sided tape for the glass's as well.


 
 If you don't want to mess with soldering, you can try to connect leads of the resistor using something conductive (a copper wire or something). Just a thought.


----------



## dantete

bhazard said:


> Opened my Havi B3 Pro in the name of science.


 
 Thank you, it's very interesting.
  
 Drivers are connected in series, in my version they’re connected in parallel. Visually they look identical to mine (or very similar).
  
 Can you see if there is something under the red sleeve, or is it just a wire? 
  
 You can also lift up the left driver with a knife or something and see what's in front of it. But if you don't want to mess with your pros that's cool, there's probably similar soft foam.


----------



## bhazard

dantete said:


> Thank you, it's very interesting.
> 
> Drivers are connected in series, in my version they’re connected in parallel. Visually they look identical to mine (or very similar).
> 
> ...


 
 Actually, the entire inner black shell pops out. In the front I saw a black filter/foam. Not sure I want to touch the driver yet.
  
 I'm thinking a resistor might be under the red heat shield. Where were your resistors?


----------



## dantete

bhazard said:


> Actually, the entire inner black shell pops out. In the front I saw a black filter/foam. Not sure I want to touch the driver yet.
> 
> I'm thinking a resistor might be under the red heat shield. Where were your resistors?


 
 Yea it does, you can totally see a portion of the other driver in the opening next to the first driver. Can you see a black foam or something else (white plastic, paper)?
  
 So you meant there's foam in the actual shell? I don't have any.
  
 Resistor was in series with the drivers (connected in parallel). You can open the other version and see for yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Edit: I don’t think there’s a resistor there. The part on the left of the sleeve - are those strands of a wire or multiple leads, can’t tell from the picture.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Opened my Havi B3 Pro in the name of science.
> 
> I don't see any resistors unless it's the one wrapped in the red sleeve? There is some black soft foam on the other end of the driver shell, but I didn't touch it, since I already love the sound.
> 
> ...




Is it not a resistor up top left on the left driver or is it just a huge soldering point?

I've added a very thin layer of cotton in front of the bass driver as well (in addition to cotton in the nozzle) and that made the bass fuller and even nicer than before. 

Still debating with myself if I should touch the resistors or not since I'm so happy with the sound now.


----------



## docentore

I've used one of the taobao agents recomended by bhazrad, thank you.
  
 I've ordered 2nd pair of Moxpads, Somic MH415 and decided give Corecool v2 a go. I've also got some 10mm drivers to fix the Moxpads I have. Now waiting game begins.


----------



## bhazard

docentore said:


> I've used one of the taobao agents recomended by bhazrad, thank you.
> 
> I've ordered 2nd pair of Moxpads, Somic MH415 and decided give Corecool v2 a go. I've also got some 10mm drivers to fix the Moxpads I have. Now waiting game begins.


 
 Ccancel the corecool order. Way too much bass bloat. Kills the sound.


----------



## RazorSK

I want to buy one of these IEMs for long time.

 I reduced list of them to these three:

 Somic MH415
 Sennheiser IE80 OEM (chinese fakes)
 SoundMagic E30

 Will you give me an advice? Can anyone compare these Somics and Sennheiser? Can Somic beat $100+ headphones?


----------



## Inszy

There's a lot of chinese fakes IE80. Maybe some sound good, but you can also buy some crap.
 If I had to choose between MH415 and E30, I would choose Somic. But it is a matter of preference, so you will not necessarily happy with this choice.
  
 And I have modified my B3:
 Ok, I have a Pro version (without resistors) and I removed filters from both drivers.
 Now sound is more lively and less dark. Higher dynamic is definitely a plus.
 And finally Loreena McKennitt sounds properly


----------



## bhazard

razorsk said:


> I want to buy one of these IEMs for long time.
> 
> I reduced list of them to these three:
> 
> ...


 
 The Somic is better than the IE80 fakes. I like my IE80 fake for the gym, and because it has a TON of tips that actually work really well on other earphones.
  


inszy said:


> There's a lot of chinese fakes IE80. Maybe some sound good, but you can also buy some crap.
> If I had to choose between MH415 and E30, I would choose Somic. But it is a matter of preference, so you will not necessarily happy with this choice.
> 
> And I have modified my B3:
> ...


 
 I may need to remove my filters just to see if I like it better.

 Still would like to see a pic of what the resistors look like. I believe I have one hiding under the red heat shield.


----------



## dantete

bhazard said:


> I may need to remove my filters just to see if I like it better.
> 
> Still would like to see a pic of what the resistors look like. I believe I have one hiding under the red heat shield.


 
 The red sleeve looks to thick to be just a regular sleeve of a wire, there could be some kind of component under it. But on the other hand it looks to thin for a resistor, at least the one I have.
  
 Can you somehow see what's under the red sleeve? Maybe you could move it to the side or carefully cut it?
  
 I'd like to wire mine the same way, but I don't know if it's worth it not knowing if there's something else there.
  
 If you have foam filters they are easy to put back on. I'd try removing them if I were you.
  
 I will try to take a picture of my Havi and the resistor.
  
 Edit: Admire my terrible soldering. Resistor was between the green wire and the driver.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

dantete said:


> The red sleeve looks to thick to be just a regular sleeve of a wire, there could be some kind of component under it. But on the other hand it looks to thin for a resistor, at least the one I have.
> 
> Can you somehow see what's under the red sleeve? Maybe you could move it to the side or carefully cut it?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can spare you the time and tell you for sure that there is no resistor under the red insulation cause resistors don't have stranded wires for leads.


----------



## dantete

hal rockwell said:


> I can spare you the time and tell you for sure that there is no resistor under the red insulation cause resistors don't have stranded wires for leads.


 
 I know that. I'm just not sure if there isn't anything else there. Also on the left I can see three strands and they're separated so it's kinda strange. And the insulation looks too thick for a regular wire.


----------



## Inszy

Definitely it's not a resistor. This is normal isolation, because the exposed ground wire between drivers could be harmful to the sound (can be in contact with the channel wire).


----------



## dantete

inszy said:


> Definitely it's not a resistor. This is normal isolation, because the exposed ground wire between drivers could be harmful to the sound (can be in contact with the channel wire).


 
 But the isolation looks weird, too thick and too short. Compare it to the ones on my photo. Also wires in mine are copper.
 Edit: Maybe they just used a higher quality wire in pros.


----------



## Inszy

Pro generally look better made (glue, wires, etc.).


----------



## dantete

inszy said:


> Pro generally look better made (glue, wires, etc.).


 
 Dunno man, other than black vs red wire looks looks pretty similar to me. Mine is a little messed up from my less than perfect soldering and my photo is not great.
 Do you have the same Havi as bhazard? Could you check if the red wire is in fact just a wire?


----------



## Inszy

Yes it's only ground wire. There's no room for anything else.
 And I have the same version as bhazard.


----------



## dantete

inszy said:


> Yes it's only ground wire. There's no room for anything else.
> And I have the same version as bhazard.


 
 Ok cool. I'm going to wire mine in this way and see how they sound.


----------



## L0SLobos

razorsk said:


> I want to buy one of these IEMs for long time.
> 
> I reduced list of them to these three:
> 
> ...


 
 Ewww why would you buy fakes? Seems so ghetto and immoral.


----------



## d marc0

So I finally opened my B3 and found the same resistors inside. Mine has white filter on the smaller drivers and black filters on the bass woofers. Took all of them off and indeed the sound is heaps better. There is still a bit of disconnect in the lower mids and upper treble to my ears but at least they sound bearable now. Found out that this enhanced version w/o the filters has great synergy with the HTC one with beats audio on. Thanks guys for the instructions!


----------



## MuZo2

May be in pro version there is SMD resistor in that red wire or else only difference i see is one is connected in parallel and one in series. Actually they look lot like Brainwavz R1 in different housing.


----------



## peter123

muzo2 said:


> May be in pro version there is SMD resistor in that red wire or else only difference i see is one is connected in parallel and one in series. Actually they look lot like Brainwavz R1 in different housing.




Damn you now I'll have to open up my r1's as well


----------



## quartertone

Oho, bigbargainonline now has the Pro: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAVI-B3-Professional-High-Fidelity-Quality-Dual-Driver-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/380837555791?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58abafee4f


----------



## MuZo2

peter123 said:


> Dame you now I'll have to open up my r1's as well


 

 You can see some pictures of opened R1 online. Can you compare soundwise both of them?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

muzo2 said:


> May be in pro version there is SMD resistor in that red wire or else only difference i see is one is connected in parallel and one in series. Actually they look lot like Brainwavz R1 in different housing.




There is no SMD resisor under the red insulation. If you solder a resistor on a wire than it is shorted out of the sircuit. Have you ever tried to solder leads to SMD resistors?! It's impossible! The red wire is a simple jumper.


----------



## peter123

muzo2 said:


> You can see some pictures of opened R1 online. Can you compare soundwise both of them?




Opened my r1's a moment ago and there were no filters or damping material in them at all.

The b3's sounds way better.


----------



## quartertone

So bhazard, having both the B3 Pro and the AX35, do you consider them roughly equal? It seems the AX35 has a bit more bass.


----------



## suzook

whats my best choice for an in ear, I do like bass, but not overpowering, but i do like treble..would the harvi b3's be a good match for me?


----------



## Inszy

I think MH415 are better.


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> So bhazard, having both the B3 Pro and the AX35, do you consider them roughly equal? It seems the AX35 has a bit more bass.




I'm also curious about the Havi vs AX35.

I finally jumped in to it and removed the resistors on my B3's and although the difference is not huge the soundstage I defiantly bigger without them.

I think I'm done messing with the B3's. Now it's time to just enjoy the music


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I'm also curious about the Havi vs AX35.
> 
> I finally jumped in to it and removed the resistors on my B3's and although the difference is not huge the soundstage I defiantly bigger without them.
> 
> I think I'm done messing with the B3's. Now it's time to just enjoy the music


 
 They are both roughly equal. The B3 Pro is more of a reference neutral signature, making it slightly better, but it is also no longer offered. The AX35 has both more bass, and more upper treble sparkle thanks to the BA and slight V-sig. The new B3 tuning cannot compete with either.
  
 I'll have to take apart my enhanced version to see how close it comes without the resistor and filters.
  


suzook said:


> whats my best choice for an in ear, I do like bass, but not overpowering, but i do like treble..would the harvi b3's be a good match for me?


 
 The Astrotec AX35 and Somic MH415 are both outstanding. The new Havi's aren't as good as the older Pro version.
  


quartertone said:


> So bhazard, having both the B3 Pro and the AX35, do you consider them roughly equal? It seems the AX35 has a bit more bass.


 
 See above. The new Havi's can't compete, but the Pro is still tops. The two are both good complements and both are highly recommended.


quartertone said:


> Oho, bigbargainonline now has the Pro: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAVI-B3-Professional-High-Fidelity-Quality-Dual-Driver-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/380837555791?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58abafee4f


 
 Although it says professional, this is NOT the Pro version, I believe the Pro is now discontinued, and this is the newest tuning version 3.


----------



## quartertone

bhazard said:


> Although it says professional, this is NOT the Pro version, I believe the Pro is now discontinued, and this is the newest tuning version 3.


 
  
 How do you know that?


----------



## bhazard

quartertone said:


> How do you know that?


 
 Asked the seller.


----------



## quartertone

Oh right. Too bad.


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> The Astrotec AX35 and Somic MH415 are both outstanding. The new Havi's aren't as good as the older Pro version.


 
 Thanks, I just ordered the mh415...now its a waiting game...LOL


----------



## mochill

I ordered the havi b3 pro from bigbarinonline


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> They are both roughly equal. The B3 Pro is more of a reference neutral signature, making it slightly better, but it is also no longer offered. The AX35 has both more bass, and more upper treble sparkle thanks to the BA and slight V-sig. The new B3 tuning cannot compete with either.
> 
> *Thank you, that sounds good. I've got the AX35 on the way so will find out for myself in 1-2 weeks.*
> 
> ...


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> I ordered the havi b3 pro from bigbarinonline


 
 Sorry to say so but I'm 99% sure that is not the Pro version.


----------



## tungtt

Hi guys, I also have an enhanced version of B3 (the sound is too dark and muddy for my liking) and I'm really excited to try the mod. I opened it up and found the resistor (I don't have any soldering tool so I will leave it for now), but I don't know where to find the filters (this is the first IEM I have ever opened  ). Are they underneath the two drivers ?, because I don't see them anywhere visible. Can someone tell me where can i find it and how to remove it ?
 Thx guys


----------



## peter123

Yes, the filters are under the respective drivers. You'll be able to take the drivers out of the plastic surrounding them using a sharp object. Just do it carefully and you'll be alright.


----------



## tungtt

peter123 said:


> Yes, the filters are under the respective drivers. You'll be able to take the drivers out of the plastic surrounding them using a sharp object. Just do it carefully and you'll be alright.


 

 Thx man, found them and remove them all. Now it definitely sound brighter and clearer, but the bass is still bloated, lacked focus. How did you apply the cotton filter ? Do I need to apply some glue to stick it to the driver and the nozzle or just place it there ?
  
 And is there is any way to rid of the resistors without soldering, like just twisting the two wires ?


----------



## peter123

I just took a very thin layer of cotton from a q-tip and placed in front of each driver. I also put a very thin piece of cotton in the nozzle.

I don't know any way to remove the resistors without soldering. Maybe someone else has a suggestion. To be honest removing the resistors did much less to the sound than removing the filtrers. A little bigger soundstage was the most notable difference.

Edit: there's no problem to remove the resistors without soldering, the problem is to fix the green cable to the driver were the resistor is originally.


----------



## Shawn71

Pictures pls......


----------



## peter123

Sorry, I'm not taking mine apart again. I've done it so many times that I had to use glue some places to make everything stick the last time 

Edit: there are at least a couple nof pictures of the internals a few pages back in this thread.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

peter123 said:


> I just took a very thin layer of cotton from a q-tip and placed in front of each driver. I also put a very thin piece of cotton in the nozzle.
> 
> I don't know any way to remove the resistors without soldering. Maybe someone else has a suggestion. To be honest removing the resistors did much less to the sound than removing the filtrers. A little bigger soundstage was the most notable difference.
> 
> Edit: there's no problem to remove the resistors without soldering, the problem is to fix the green cable to the driver were the resistor is originally.


 
  
 Did you connect the drivers in serial or parallel after dissoldering the resistor?


----------



## tungtt

peter123 said:


> I just took a very thin layer of cotton from a q-tip and placed in front of each driver. I also put a very thin piece of cotton in the nozzle.
> 
> I don't know any way to remove the resistors without soldering. Maybe someone else has a suggestion. To be honest removing the resistors did much less to the sound than removing the filtrers. A little bigger soundstage was the most notable difference.
> 
> Edit: there's no problem to remove the resistors without soldering, the problem is to fix the green cable to the driver were the resistor is originally.


 
 Thanks, I will try that tomorrow.


----------



## alexv131994

Has anyone tried the Pistons on a Nokia Lumia to see if the controls work?  I am thinking about getting the ones that are on amazon....
  
 If the controls don't work, I guess I'll get the LG Quadbeats 2


----------



## jant71

Havi is funny. What is the point of their "four output parallel technology", "30 strands" etc. if the phone is just gonna end up sounding thick and muddy etc.
  
 I say boycott them till they come to their senses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## suzook

jant71 said:


> Havi is funny. What is the point of their "four output parallel technology", "30 strands" etc. if the phone is just gonna end up sounding thick and muddy etc.
> 
> I say boycott them till they come to their senses  !




I passed on them...went with something else. Not sure why they completely ruined them. Shame.


----------



## bhazard

It is extremely easy to desolder. Just touch the solder point with a hot soldering iron and pull the resistor off.


----------



## peter123

hal rockwell said:


> Did you connect the drivers in serial or parallel after dissoldering the resistor?


 
 I just removed the resistor and soldered the cable on the drive where the resitor were connected before. My drivers are connected in parallel origionally and still is.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

peter123 said:


> I just removed the resistor and soldered the cable on the drive where the resitor were connected before. My drivers are connected in parallel origionally and still is.




bhazard said that the drivers in the pro version are wired in series. It raises the impedance and possibly changes the way the headphones interact with different sources.


----------



## peter123

hal rockwell said:


> bhazard said that the drivers in the pro version are wired in series. It raises the impedance and possibly changes the way the headphones interact with different sources.


 
 Yes I noticed the difference between the Pro and the others (series vs parallel). I don't know enough technical details so I didn't dare to change it to serial connection at the time. It will be interesting to hear what the difference is between the Pro and the newest version after bhazard has removed the resistors and filters.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Yes I noticed the difference between the Pro and the others (series vs parallel). I don't know enough technical details so I didn't dare to change it to serial connection at the time. It will be interesting to hear what the difference is between the Pro and the newest version after bhazard has removed the resistors and filters.


 
 I sold off the newest version, so I would not be able to tell the differences. I still have the old enhanced version that I need to mod though.
  
 I also found out that my large KZ order was returned by customs and China Post because of "magnets". I have to re-ship via Singapore Post and wait another two weeks.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I sold off the newest version, so I would not be able to tell the differences. I still have the old enhanced version that I need to mod though.
> 
> I also found out that my large KZ order was returned by customs and China Post because of "magnets". I have to re-ship via Singapore Post and wait another two weeks.




Ok, I'll see if I dare connecting in series anyway.

Sorry to hear about the delay of your order.


----------



## peter123

hal rockwell said:


> bhazard said that the drivers in the pro version are wired in series. It raises the impedance and possibly changes the way the headphones interact with different sources.




Any reason to believe that this will reduce the bass? 

They still have too much bass. I'm wondering if removing the resistors actually increased the bass. Voices sounds very natural though.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

peter123 said:


> Any reason to believe that this will reduce the bass?
> 
> They still have too much bass. I'm wondering if removing the resistors actually increased the bass. Voices sounds very natural though.


 
  
 I don't know what will be the effect on the sound. Pairing is a very important aspect as well. Especially when it comes to bass.
 If B3 has a bass port, you can try blocking it with silicone. This usually reduces and tightens the bass.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

Has anyone heard the Fidue A63?


----------



## mochill

Did any of you guys tried burning the in first for maybe 100hrs???


----------



## peter123

The B3's? If so, yes.


----------



## peter123

hal rockwell said:


> I don't know what will be the effect on the sound. Pairing is a very important aspect as well. Especially when it comes to bass.
> If B3 has a bass port, you can try blocking it with silicone. This usually reduces and tightens the bass.


 
 No bass ports I'm afraid. I find the source of the boomy bass though: the tips! Put on the Sony hybrids and now the balance in back and the boomy bass is gone


----------



## twister6

Anybody heard of Don Scorpio headphones, specifically over-ear Dolphine model?  I'm thinking about placing an order for these: http://www.tvc-mall.com/details/DON-SCORPIO-Dolphine-Fashion-Over-Ear-Headphone-w-Remote-Control-MIC-for-iPhone-iPod-iPad-Samsung-HTC-etc-MH-199A/ but can't find any reviews or any additional info about it.  I hope they sound as good as it looks.  I figured since this thread is dedicated to Chinese/Asian headphone brands, maybe someone can chime in.  Or if I pull a trigger and order it, I will come back with my review/impressions.


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> Anybody heard of Don Scorpio headphones, specifically over-ear Dolphine model?  I'm thinking about placing an order for these: http://www.tvc-mall.com/details/DON-SCORPIO-Dolphine-Fashion-Over-Ear-Headphone-w-Remote-Control-MIC-for-iPhone-iPod-iPad-Samsung-HTC-etc-MH-199A/ but can't find any reviews or any additional info about it.  I hope they sound as good as it looks.  I figured since this thread is dedicated to Chinese/Asian headphone brands, maybe someone can chime in.  Or if I pull a trigger and order it, I will come back with my review/impressions.


 
 I only found some in-ears of theirs on dx.com. Can't find any info on the brand, nor any on Taobao.
  
 Those look awesome though. Would definitely love to see some impressions if you do get them.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> I only found some in-ears of theirs on dx.com. Can't find any info on the brand, nor any on Taobao.
> 
> Those look awesome though. Would definitely love to see some impressions if you do get them.


 
  
 Ok, pulled a trigger on these.  Will try to remember to come back with my review as soon as I get it.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Anybody heard of Don Scorpio headphones, specifically over-ear Dolphine model?  I'm thinking about placing an order for these: http://www.tvc-mall.com/details/DON-SCORPIO-Dolphine-Fashion-Over-Ear-Headphone-w-Remote-Control-MIC-for-iPhone-iPod-iPad-Samsung-HTC-etc-MH-199A/ but can't find any reviews or any additional info about it.  I hope they sound as good as it looks.  I figured since this thread is dedicated to Chinese/Asian headphone brands, maybe someone can chime in.  Or if I pull a trigger and order it, I will come back with my review/impressions.



Looks like half clone of Parrot?


----------



## Grayson73

Joker reviewed the Dunu DN-1000.  9.2 sound quality!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-310-iems-compared-dunu-dn-1000-added-02-12-14-p-862/12915#post_10262481


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> Looks like half clone of Parrot?


 
  
 I think you are right!  I can see now Zik design lines in there.


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone else get the Astrotec AX-30/AX-35?  Would like to hear more impressions.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Anyone else get the Astrotec AX-30/AX-35?  Would like to hear more impressions.




My ax35 arrived in Norway today. Should have them before the weekend


----------



## TekeRugburn

Where did everyone order the ax35/ax30?


----------



## peter123

tekerugburn said:


> Where did everyone order the ax35/ax30?




I got mine from bigbargainonline (aka garbagebinonline  ) on ebay.


----------



## andersontck

Hey, thank you for this amazing thread. My third pair of ES800m's died today (too easy to stretch the wires on an accidental pull, is it a flat cable thing?) and I decided it's time to move on. Is there something better or equally good at the same price range? Thanks


----------



## bhazard

andersontck said:


> Hey, thank you for this amazing thread. My third pair of ES800m's died today (too easy to stretch the wires on an accidental pull, is it a flat cable thing?) and I decided it's time to move on. Is there something better or equally good at the same price range? Thanks


 
 Check the OP for some good $20-30 recommendations. The Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is my favorite $20 headphone as of now, and the Somic MH415 is my favorite $30 one.


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio.com just got the pistons in for $29.90


----------



## RazorSK

I've ordered Somic MH415 and I have few questions. Is it possible to wear them in classic way (not behind the ear)? Do they have any packaging?


----------



## mochill

My havi b3 pro has arrived ...will post impression soon


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> My havi b3 pro has arrived ...will post impression soon




If you got it from big bargain on line, its not the pro. Its the newest version 3, which isnt as good. Havi discontinued the pro


----------



## mochill

Ok but I'll still post impression and mod them if the don't sound to my liking


----------



## mochill

How would you say it compare to the b3pro that discontinued


----------



## Inszy

razorsk said:


> I've ordered Somic MH415 and I have few questions. Is it possible to wear them in classic way (not behind the ear)? Do they have any packaging?


 
 There is no case or bag.
 You can't wear them in classic way. And cut those plastic pieces pretending to be memory wires.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> How would you say it compare to the b3pro that discontinued


 
 More bass, less treble, less clear. The mods should improve it, but it still doesn't really match it.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> More bass, less treble, less clear. The mods should improve it, but it still doesn't really match it.




With mods they get really good. Unfortunately I don't have the Pro's but my modded new version with Sony hybrid tips is at least top three among the IEM's I own.


----------



## mochill

I heard nice rich natural midrange and smooth treble and great textures bass


----------



## andersontck

bhazard said:


> Check the OP for some good $20-30 recommendations. The Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is my favorite $20 headphone as of now, and the Somic MH415 is my favorite $30 one.


 
  
 Thank you, I did look into those (especially the Xiaomi) however it's a bit over the stated price range (it would be ok if the final price was 20$ but it's not). Regardless of the obvious improvement in sound, is it worth the extra 14-18 $ in terms of build quality and durability? I know it sounds a bit petty but I'm a poor college student 
  
 Thanks


----------



## bhazard

andersontck said:


> Thank you, I did look into those (especially the Xiaomi) however it's a bit over the stated price range (it would be ok if the final price was 20$ but it's not). Regardless of the obvious improvement in sound, is it worth the extra 14-18 $ in terms of build quality and durability? I know it sounds a bit petty but I'm a poor college student
> 
> Thanks


 
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
 They are $25 now, but they were going for $19 during Christmas week.
  
 I have tried hundreds of $10-15 in ears, and none of them come anywhere near close to what the Piston can do. You will get high quality sound from a college student beer budget.


----------



## docentore

^+1
  
 I've received my Pistons today (ordered from the same link) and I still didn't manage to pick up my jaw from the floor.


----------



## andersontck

bhazard said:


> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> They are $25 now, but they were going for $19 during Christmas week.
> 
> I have tried hundreds of $10-15 in ears, and none of them come anywhere near close to what the Piston can do. You will get high quality sound from a college student beer budget.


 
 After reading the last 20 or so pages I'm really tempted but considering I broke three es800m in about two years (I'm mostly careful with them, but the ocasional accidental pull seems to break them near the jack easily) I really need these to last. How strong is the wiring? Also, I read someone a few pages back saying it wasn't "commuter friendly" cause it would easily leak sound, that's a problem because I travel by train every day. You have the same experience?
  
 Oh, and my beer budget is around 10$ - 15$


----------



## bhazard

andersontck said:


> After reading the last 20 or so pages I'm really tempted but considering I broke three es800m in about two years (I'm mostly careful with them, but the ocasional accidental pull seems to break them near the jack easily) I really need these to last. How strong is the wiring? Also, I read someone a few pages back saying it wasn't "commuter friendly" cause it would easily leak sound, that's a problem because I travel by train every day. You have the same experience?
> 
> Oh, and my beer budget is around 10$ - 15$




I use the Pistons on the train all the time. They don't leak sound. The wire is also a really sturdy Kevlar.

3 es800m =$25 anyway. Why not have way better sound and a better build?

If you really need another es800m or similar $7 iem, I have several types laying around that I'll just charge you shipping for, you just gotta buy a Piston and share your impressions


----------



## bhazard

docentore said:


> ^+1
> 
> I've received my Pistons today (ordered from the same link) and I still didn't manage to pick up my jaw from the floor.


 
 More impressions! How do you rank some of these pickups in order?


----------



## docentore

bhazard said:


> More impressions! How do you rank some of these pickups in order?


 
  
 TBH I'm just starting my adventure with IEM's, never liked them or I didn't have chance to try proper ones. I'm using them with comply foam tips:
  
 Pistons > Moxpad X3 > Havi B3 (enhanced version) > Brainwawz M5
  
 I'm waiting on Somic MH415 and 2 extra pairs of Moxpads, my original pair failed. I've also ordered some knock-off IE80 drivers (2 pairs) - I'm going to repair my broken Moxpads with one pair and mod the spare with another (different driver supplier). Now this is going to be interesting 
  
 I didn't manage to cancel the CoreCool's, it was to late as they were already ordered when I read your post.


----------



## phuntonik

Hello, everybody.
 Greetings to all of you from the man, living in the country of Olympic Games 2014.
 I've read this thread fully, but i still can't decide, what i want.
  
 Let me tell what headphones i had in past.
  
 My first phones was Koss Porta Pro. I loved them. But my friend broke them.
 Then i decided to buy in-ear phones. I've tested many of them (that were in stock in the shop near my home).
 Finally i have chozen Audio-Technica CKM-50. I loved them too. Good sound. But i've lost them.
 Then, after many-hour surfing of Internet i bought XK-dun CK-700 (4 times  ). Great sound for it's price. But my wife destroyed'em all.
  
 So, not long ago (before reading this thread) i saw Moxpad X3's. Want to buy them very much.
 At the same time i've bought the new smartphone for my wife. Of course the headset included with it - is full crap. So i want to buy new headset for her. As muсh undestroyable as possible. And in this thread i've discovered Xiaomi Piston 2 with cevlar in cord.
  
 And now I start to doubt. Which phones better - Moxpad X3 or Xiaomi Piston 2? Both of them with rich bass, as i understood, both of them with microphone. The genres are various. I like hardstyle/drum'n'bass/dubstep but at the same time i like Lara Fabian, Prodigy, Linkin Park, Phil Collins. My wife likes the same but she is not so demanding to sound quality. So the question is what model i can take to myself, and what model to give to my wife. Or maybe, you'll advice another models for this genres?
  
 Also my colleague with my help wants one of this two models. He likes Alternative Rock.
  
 Please, help us to make choice!
  
 P.S. Sorry, if there any mistakes - my English is not very good...


----------



## docentore

They are similar in price, but I find Pistons a bit better. Although the Moxpad have deatachable cable which is nice feature, also the sound is very good. You can consider also Somic MH415, which supposed to be superior to Moxpad.
  
 But overall I would recommend both


----------



## ebrian

Just a comment on commuting -- one thing I really like about Pistons is that they are semi-open.  If there is an announcement/delay on the train, or someone taps me on the shoulder to ask me for my autograph (just kidding!), I can pause the song using the remote and just listen without having to remove them from my ear.  Then when they are finished, I just start the song back up again without having missed anything. 
  
 Don't know about you guys but I hate pulling them out of my ear and back in each time I need to hear something.  On the other hand if you like to block out the rest of the world, you might not like Pistons.


----------



## phuntonik

docentore said:


> They are similar in price, but I find Pistons a bit better. Although the Moxpad have deatachable cable which is nice feature, also the sound is very good. You can consider also Somic MH415, which supposed to be superior to Moxpad.
> 
> But overall I would recommend both



Thank you for your answer! 
But now I have another question. I found Somic MH415 at $35 and Moxpad X3's at $22.9. So we have that Somics are third more expensive. Does they third more advanced in sound? 
Let me explain what I like in frequencies. Bass is #1 for me, but I don'like just boom-boom. I love, when bass is deep, maximally low, elastic and punchy. After bass I like treble. I love air-like, silky trebles and hate glassy, agressive highs. Then, the mids. From mids I expect details. I don't know how to explain all my thoughts in english, sorry! Of course, I understand, that none of chosen models will be ideal. But let me say something. The best sound i've heard till now in earphones (except big Beyerdynamic DT-880's) is.... ta-dammm.... Xkdun ck700. But I dont love metallized highs in them. Bass - good, details -good, but treble - metal and agressive. But, in spite of this, I loved them. They were great for their price.

It is time for me to get better sound.

I am very sorry for bothering you all, guys, but I have no any abilities to hear all phones before buying. I hope that you will help me to make me the right choise.


----------



## bhazard

phuntonik said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> But now I have another question. I found Somic MH415 at $35 and Moxpad X3's at $22.9. So we have that Somics are third more expensive. Does they third more advanced in sound?
> Let me explain what I like in frequencies. Bass is #1 for me, but I don'like just boom-boom. I love, when bass is deep, maximally low, elastic and punchy. After bass I like treble. I love air-like, silky trebles and hate glassy, agressive highs. Then, the mids. From mids I expect details. I don't know how to explain all my thoughts in english, sorry! Of course, I understand, that none of chosen models will be ideal. But let me say something. The best sound i've heard till now in earphones (except big Beyerdynamic DT-880's) is.... ta-dammm.... Xkdun ck700. But I dont love metallized highs in them. Bass - good, details -good, but treble - metal and agressive. But, in spite of this, I loved them. They were great for their price.
> 
> ...


 
 It's not a bother. None of us were able to hear them before buying either, so to be able to hear impressions from others is extremely helpful.
  
 You can find the MH415 for $31 on aliexpress, and I believe it is worth the extra $8. The Moxpad is very close to it though, and comes with a nice case (the Somic doesn't).
  
 The MH415, Moxpad, and Piston are all excellent. You won't do bad picking any one of them. I own them all and I'm not selling them anytime soon


----------



## phuntonik

bhazard said:


> It's not a bother. None of us were able to hear them before buying either, so to be able to hear impressions from others is extremely helpful.
> 
> You can find the MH415 for $31 on aliexpress, and I believe it is worth the extra $8. The Moxpad is very close to it though, and comes with a nice case (the Somic doesn't).
> 
> The MH415, Moxpad, and Piston are all excellent. You won't do bad picking any one of them. I own them all and I'm not selling them anytime soon



Thank you very much! Such opinion from topicstarter is really extremely helpful!
I want to ask only one question. Please, can you describe the frequencies? In comparison with xkdun ck-700 for explain...:rolleyes:


----------



## bhazard

phuntonik said:


> Thank you very much! Such opinion from topicstarter is really extremely helpful!
> I want to ask only one question. Please, can you describe the frequencies? In comparison with xkdun ck-700 for explain...


 
 Search the thread. There are multiple links to frequency charts and impressions throughout.


----------



## peter123

Anyone else having trouble with Ugomark lately?

I've opened two disputes with them through PayPal this week. I would not recomend anyone using them anymore. Customer service is truly non existing.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> Check the OP for some good $20-30 recommendations. The Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is my favorite $20 headphone as of now, and the Somic MH415 is my favorite $30 one.


 
 Does this mean you'd put MH415 between the M200 and Piston in your sig?


----------



## Grayson73

I ordered on 1/22 and received on 2/12 (USA)


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> I ordered on 1/22 and received on 2/12 (USA)


 
 How do they sound?


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> How do they sound?


 
 I only listened for a few seconds before I put on burn in, so not sure yet.
  
The fake pistons had no bass and were hollow sounding.
  
 Here are side to side pictures of real on the left and fakes on the right (inshoes):
  
 Barcodes were different

  
 Font is clearer for the real ones.  Fake ones have darker font.

  
 The order of the tips is different.  The pins that hold the tips are thicker on the real ones.

  
 The real ones have clearer wording.

  
 Real ones came with thicker stock tip.

  
 Real ones have bigger opening for the stock tip.

  
 Real ones have mesh closer to the edge.  Fakes have mesh recessed.


----------



## kahaluu

peter123 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with Ugomark lately?
> 
> I've opened two disputes with them through PayPal this week. I would not recomend anyone using them anymore. Customer service is truly non existing.


 

 Yes, I opened a dispute with them through PayPal a couple of weeks ago for the Havi's that I never received. Fortunately, I was able to get a refund. Customer service is terrible. Never got a reply to any of the messages that I left them.


----------



## Ivabign

When it becomes profitable to forge $20 IEM's, it doesn't bode well for items with larger margins - All the Shure IEM plastic replacement parts that are floating around, I would hesitate buying from anyone other than an authorized dealer - almost as bad as Sennheiser....


----------



## peter123

Got the ax35 today and first impression is a bit boomy bass other wise excellent, build seems very solid. Let's hope the bass calms down with some burn in.

I don't like the stock tips, anyone got suggestion for alternatives?


----------



## Shawn71

Gents: What's the difference between AX30 & AX35 besides $13 difference? Different »» Tuning/internal damping? As i see the accessories,10mm dynamic+single BA, housing are same.


----------



## peter123

If I'm not mistaken the ax30 should be tuned to have more bass. From what I've heard of the ax35 so far it has enough for my semi-basshead needs


----------



## SibeiKnowHow

TBH i don't see why people are claiming the AX30 to be bassy. I've owned numerous BA and IEMs that i can confirm lack bass presence/boominess in comparison to my dynamics, the DBA-02, Ety HF5, XBA-10, etc.
  
 I own half of the IEMs being hyped here and i can certainly tell you the AX30 is not at all bassy in comparison to them. Coming from a BA experience is can see how the bass seems boomier, but i definitely wouldn't call it bassy.
  
 In fact as a single BA single Dynamic Hybrid, compared to the XBA-H1 (which costs twice as much) the AX30 pales in terms of bass quantity. IDK anything about the 35 so far but i will be sure to grab a pair when i return to china to compare given the stellar reviews i'm seeing so far.
  
 Proof i'm not talking out of my ass:


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Got the ax35 today and first impression is a bit boomy bass other wise excellent, build seems very solid. Let's hope the bass calms down with some burn in.
> 
> I don't like the stock tips, anyone got suggestion for alternatives?


 
 Sony Hybrids. They work very well.
  
 I don't find them boomy at all, but I'm a basshead.


----------



## suzook

Can someone recommend a nice set of over the ears? I do like bass, but want controlled bass, and like lots of treble too! Would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## bhazard

Some of the best cost effective over ears I've tried all come from Sonic and Takstar.

Somic has a new Studio headphone for ~$50 called the MM185 which should be awesome. Mine is on the way.

The Takstar Pro 80 (Gemini HSR-1000 in the US) is another headphone with the bass and treble you like at $54 that sounds like a $200 headphone.


----------



## sharkboyz19

price range?


----------



## suzook

sharkboyz19 said:


> price range?


 
 $50to$60.


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> Some of the best cost effective over ears I've tried all come from Sonic and Takstar.
> 
> Somic has a new Studio headphone for ~$50 called the MM185 which should be awesome. Mine is on the way.
> 
> The Takstar Pro 80 (Gemini HSR-1000 in the US) is another headphone with the bass and treble you like at $54 that sounds like a $200 headphone.



Looking for something about the size of my vmoda m100', you think the mm185's are about same size.?s


----------



## tomscy2000

Well, it is "dressed cooler"; I like the revised logo, even though it looks a little gamer.
  
 Who knows if it's "sounded cooler"...


----------



## kahaluu

peter123 said:


> Got the ax35 today and first impression is a bit boomy bass other wise excellent, build seems very solid. Let's hope the bass calms down with some burn in.
> 
> I don't like the stock tips, anyone got suggestion for alternatives?


 

 Try some sony hybrids.


----------



## docentore

bhazard said:


> Some of the best cost effective over ears I've tried all come from Sonic and Takstar.
> 
> Somic has a new Studio headphone for ~$50 called the MM185 which should be awesome. Mine is on the way.
> 
> The Takstar Pro 80 (Gemini HSR-1000 in the US) is another headphone with the bass and treble you like at $54 that sounds like a $200 headphone.


 
 Wating on impressions. I've sold my ATH ES700 and looking for some on/over ear.


----------



## Inv1ng0

I'm a basshead,tell me plz what to choose - moxpad X3 or pistons v2.0 thx a lot !


----------



## peter123

Go with the Piston's.


----------



## Inszy

Or Bidenuo G380 - overall inferior to Xiaomi, but they have more bass.


----------



## bhazard

tomscy2000 said:


> Well, it is "dressed cooler"; I like the revised logo, even though it looks a little gamer.
> 
> Who knows if it's "sounded cooler"...




The KC06 would be killer if it was less bright and had more bass. I'm not sure I would spend $60 on another single dynamic though, unless it was at the Fostex TE-05 level.


----------



## twister6

inszy said:


> Or Bidenuo G380 - overall inferior to Xiaomi, but they have more bass.


 
  
 Can you confirm if G380 in-line remote works with Android phones, specifically for volume up/down?
  

  
  
 From the pictures above I got from dx (http://dx.com/en/p/bidenuo-g380-in-ear-style-stereo-earphone-black-3-5mm-plug-213797#.Uv_vp7CPL3g), it looks exactly like in-line remote on 3.5mm removable cable I got from ebay which can control my Galaxy Note 2 volume.  Usually all these remotes multifunction button work universally with play/pause/call and skip track, but volume control is only for iDevices.  Also, any comments about Bidenuo G800 (http://dx.com/p/bidenuo-g800-in-ear-earphone-for-smart-cell-phone-black-silver-3-5mm-126cm-cable-254398#.Uv_v2rCPL3g)?  Looks awesome!
  

  
 I might end up ordering both


----------



## peter123

Ok I'll test the Sony hybrids on my ax35 tomorrow. Tbh I didn't think they'll fit but it seems as if I was wrong.

The bass settled down when I changed tips so all fine there.

I'll report back when I get to test them with the hybrids.


----------



## Inszy

I don't know G800 (I hate that swag look), but I suspect it's the same driver as in the G380.
 Is the remote works with Android? Definitely works with the iPad and Lumia 720, so I think there will be no problem.
  
 From what I know G780 has poor sound quality, so you'd better stay clear of this model.
 G380 and G360 (older model) are quite interesting for someone who likes large quantities of bass and doesn't bother narrow sound scene (a bit like K518).


----------



## banjoanton

bhazard said:


> Some of the best cost effective over ears I've tried all come from Sonic and Takstar.
> 
> Somic has a new Studio headphone for ~$50 called the MM185 which should be awesome. Mine is on the way.
> 
> The Takstar Pro 80 (Gemini HSR-1000 in the US) is another headphone with the bass and treble you like at $54 that sounds like a $200 headphone.


 
 Where did you buy the MM185? Aliexpress? 
 They look extremely interesting.


----------



## twister6

inszy said:


> I don't know G800 (I hate that swag look), but I suspect it's the same driver as in the G380.
> Is the remote works with Android? Definitely works with the iPad and Lumia 720, so I think there will be no problem.
> 
> From what I know G780 has poor sound quality, so you'd better stay clear of this model.
> G380 and G360 (older model) are quite interesting for someone who likes large quantities of bass and doesn't bother narrow sound scene (a bit like K518).


 
  
 Hmm, if it works with your iPad (volume controls, that is) most likely it will not work with Android.  Multifunction button is universal, regardless of iOS, Android, or Windows.  But with volume they use different resistor values inside of remote.  But either way, it's not a showstopper.


----------



## sobriety71

Hi,
  
 Pardon me that I am new and this is my first post despite being an on-off reader of head-fi for many moons.
  
 I had some chat with Havi B3 seller, and gathered some infos which I like to share below. Before that, I have some questions:
  
*bhazard*, like to check with you when and where did you order your 3rd version of Havi B3? It supposed to be the improved pro version (2nd gen) released on the 15th Jan. Howver, they had quite a few different versions which they using to test the market. The fellow is thinking that you probably did not have the 2nd gen pro version (the only final version they have now)
  
 I have shown him the opened up pic of  *bhazard*'s first Pro version (one with red wire between 2 drivers) and still awaiting answer from him if it is the former pro version. I am trying to establish if his former pro version is exactly the one *bhazard* listens in case it was a different version.
_Update_:_ Indeed the photo from bhazard is their former Pro version_.
  
 Finally, we could request him to produce the old pro version if there is a MOQ of >10 units. Isn't that a good news? However, I don't know how this can be organised.


----------



## peter123

Nice work. If the seller can guarantee the Pro version and be clear about it in the item description I cannot imagine that it would be a problem to sell more than ten units. I'd get a pair for sure. Let's hope that this work out


----------



## quartertone

How much do the AX-35 stick out? Can one push them in deep?


----------



## Doodier

Ugomark is ignoring me as well, not sure if I can still open a dispute claim with them since I ordered without a Paypal account. 
  
 Would be interested in the Pro version as well, Sobriety71. Though, what's the price?


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I'm definitely done with ugomark. Very ignorant behaviour.

Regarding the ax35: the nozzle is pretty wide (similar to the piston's) so deep insertion will be difficult for most persons I'd imagine. The housing is also pretty wide so they will probably stick out a little bit on most people. I cannot sleep with them.


----------



## tomscy2000

bhazard said:


> The KC06 would be killer if it was less bright and had more bass. I'm not sure I would spend $60 on another single dynamic though, unless it was at the Fostex TE-05 level.


 
  
 Perhaps the "A" revision does that. I actually think you could easily modify your KC06 to be less bright, and in turn allow the bass to be felt more, by adding additional filter material in front of the nozzle. Perhaps extra filters from HiFiMAN earphones could do the trick.


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> Some of the best cost effective over ears I've tried all come from Sonic and Takstar.
> 
> Somic has a new Studio headphone for ~$50 called the MM185 which should be awesome. Mine is on the way.
> 
> The Takstar Pro 80 (Gemini HSR-1000 in the US) is another headphone with the bass and treble you like at $54 that sounds like a $200 headphone.


 
 Is there anything out there in the 40-45mm size that you could recomend? Those new somics look great, but look a lil too big.
 The audio technica ATH-M50s are a steal at about $100. Have you compared these? Thanks


----------



## kaitracid

bhazard said:


> Some of the best cost effective over ears I've tried all come from Sonic and Takstar.
> 
> Somic has a new Studio headphone for ~$50 called the MM185 which should be awesome. Mine is on the way.
> 
> The Takstar Pro 80 (Gemini HSR-1000 in the US) is another headphone with the bass and treble you like at $54 that sounds like a $200 headphone.


 

 I'm interested in an opinion on the MM185. Reading a small review http://piebbs.pconline.com.cn/topic-75098.html on a Chinese forum (with google translate) this guy says it's kind of thin on bass.
 I'd like to see a Pro 80/HD 5500/MM185 comparison.


----------



## peter123

So PayPal came to my rescue once again and I got full refund for both my disputes with Ugomark 

Still not one single reply or feedback from Ugomark though. That's really poor custom service.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Is there anything out there in the 40-45mm size that you could recomend? Those new somics look great, but look a lil too big.
> The audio technica ATH-M50s are a steal at about $100. Have you compared these? Thanks


 
 The M50's are easily matched by the Somic MH163, and are beaten by the Takstar Pro 80. Both are $50.
  
 The new Somic may be even better, but I have a slow boat wait and a hold up at China Post keeping them from arriving.


----------



## peter123

The ax35 with the Sony hybrids really rocks!


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> The M50's are easily matched by the Somic MH163, and are beaten by the Takstar Pro 80. Both are $50.
> 
> The new Somic may be even better, but I have a slow boat wait and a hold up at China Post keeping them from arriving.




Happen to have a link for the tak 180 for$50 .i can't find them less than $70. Thanks


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Happen to have a link for the tak 180 for$50 .i can't find them less than $70. Thanks


 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Gemini-DJ-HSR-1000-Professional-Monitoring/dp/B006Y2BI04


----------



## kahaluu

peter123 said:


> The ax35 with the Sony hybrids really rocks!


 
 Glad you like the combination. IMO, they're the best tips for them.


----------



## MuZo2

peter123 said:


> So PayPal came to my rescue once again and I got full refund for both my disputes with Ugomark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Seems paypal has blocked their account now. Cant use paypal now with Ugomark.


----------



## peter123

kahaluu said:


> Glad you like the combination. IMO, they're the best tips for them.


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Gemini-DJ-HSR-1000-Professional-Monitoring/dp/B006Y2BI04


 
 Thanks


----------



## Shinystar325

the only thing I know is most of them are cheap, lol


----------



## aftermoon

Has anybody canceled an order on ibuygou? How long did it take to receive a refund?


----------



## chmod744

bhazard said:


> Some of the best cost effective over ears I've tried all come from Sonic and Takstar.
> 
> Somic has a new Studio headphone for ~$50 called the MM185 which should be awesome. Mine is on the way.
> 
> The Takstar Pro 80 (Gemini HSR-1000 in the US) is another headphone with the bass and treble you like at $54 that sounds like a $200 headphone.


 
  
 How do the noontec zoro compare to the Somic Takstar Tascams? I've seen sales where they could be gotten for ~$55 or so. I'm looking for something street price under $60 that would be an upgrade from ksc75 and that would work with glasses (comfort wise and seal wise).


----------



## james444

bhazard said:


> ... I'm a basshead.


 


bhazard said:


> The KC06 would be killer if it was less bright and had more bass. I'm not sure I would spend $60 on another single dynamic though, unless it was at the Fostex TE-05 level.


 


tomscy2000 said:


> Perhaps the "A" revision does that. I actually think you could easily modify your KC06 to be less bright, and in turn allow the bass to be felt more, by adding additional filter material in front of the nozzle. Perhaps extra filters from HiFiMAN earphones could do the trick.


 
  
 It's absolutely not necessary to mod the KC06, as they're among the best balanced dynamic driver based IEMs I've ever come across. I use them with UE TF10 tips and they sound way better than their price tag would suggest.
  
 Their bass has very good texture and presence down to 30Hz, after which it rolls off, but can still be felt at 20Hz. It's only a tad slower than the fastest dynamic drivers I've heard, but that gives their soundstage nice depth. I tried to put some foamies underneath the silicon tips to increase isolation (which is only average) and that even turns them into slightly bassy phones.
  
 Treble is pretty good too imo, not the most refined I've heard (hey, we're talking about a $60 phone!), but extremely detailed while at the same time neither sharp nor sibilant. Overall the KC06 are definitely killer in my book and I'd highly recommend them to anyone who's looking for a neutral / balanced pair of IEMs that sounds more dynamic / fun with better soundstage than Etymotics' or HiFiMAN's offerings.
  


james444 said:


> OSTRY KC06 quick impressions: somewhere in between a more analytical GR07 and a less damped / more dynamic RE0.
> 
> Best sound I've heard for $60 in a long time.


----------



## bhazard

chmod744 said:


> How do the noontec zoro compare to the Somic Takstar Tascams? I've seen sales where they could be gotten for ~$55 or so. I'm looking for something street price under $60 that would be an upgrade from ksc75 and that would work with glasses (comfort wise and seal wise).


 
 The Noontecs are awesome. The Hammo is a little too much bass driven, but the Zoro HD is excellent.
  


james444 said:


> It's absolutely not necessary to mod the KC06, as they're among the best balanced dynamic driver based IEMs I've ever come across. I use them with UE TF10 tips and they sound way better than their price tag would suggest.
> 
> Their bass has very good texture and presence down to 30Hz, after which it rolls off, but can still be felt at 20Hz. It's only a tad slower than the fastest dynamic drivers I've heard, but that gives their soundstage nice depth. I tried to put some foamies underneath the silicon tips to increase isolation (which is only average) and that even turns them into slightly bassy phones.
> 
> Treble is pretty good too imo, not the most refined I've heard (hey, we're talking about a $60 phone!), but extremely detailed while at the same time neither sharp nor sibilant. Overall the KC06 are definitely killer in my book and I'd highly recommend them to anyone who's looking for a neutral / balanced pair of IEMs that sounds more dynamic / fun with better soundstage than Etymotics' or HiFiMAN's offerings.


 
 You can't be neutral and "fun" at the same time, with fun meaning an enhancement somewhere.
  
 The bass just does not have enough texture for me, and it rolls off too quickly for a dynamic. I also have an aversion to titanium driver sound (even with large titanium compression drivers in speakers), which make them seem very sharp and sibilant to me. That is my personal aversion though, and may not be how other ears hear it. My own DIY speakers have polyimide compression drivers, which sound much smoother over their titanium counterparts.
  
 I would love to see more Ostry products though. The clarity on the KC06 is exceptional.


----------



## quartertone

They look kinda sexy too.


----------



## james444

bhazard said:


> You can't be neutral and "fun" at the same time, with fun meaning an enhancement somewhere.


 
  
 You can be "neutral" in frequency response and "fun" in the time domain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a more serious note, some dynamic driver based IEMs with neutral frequency response sound overdamped and not at all lifelike to my ears. The Ety MC3/5 sound virtually lifeless and devoid of all musicality for that reason. Most HiFiMAN IEMs I've heard sound slightly better in that regard, but still massively damped. What I mean to say is that the KC06 offer more natural decay and lifelike dynamics, while still retaining a reasonably neutral / balanced sound signature.
  
 I've heard and owned a myriad of IEMs of all price brackets and all of them have been compromises in some way. The KC06 are no different, but they're a pretty good compromise in my book.
  
 Oh, and thanks for calling my attention to these in the first place. I thought, if a basshead finds them bright and anemic, they'd be right up my alley.


----------



## suzook

Holy smokes...my somics are on the delivery truck today. I ordered them 1 week ago hong kong post...to usa. Unbelievable.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Holy smokes...my somics are on the delivery truck today. I ordered them 1 week ago hong kong post...to usa. Unbelievable.


 
 Which ones?


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> Which ones?


 
 Mh415....im thinking of ordering the mm185 from the same seller.
 Just delivered and they are at home, and im stuck at work, gonna be working late. Figures.


----------



## analogsurviver

My Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 from ibuygou ( real deal, not fakes - thanks to Biohazard for posting the side by side comparative photos of the real deal vs fake)  just arrived.
  
 Impressions from out of the box to approx one hour of use in the Xiaomi thread.


----------



## suzook

suzook said:


> Mh415....im thinking of ordering the mm185 from the same seller.
> Just delivered and they are at home, and im stuck at work, gonna be working late. Figures.




So I just got home, and can't believe how good these sound! Bass could be a lil stronger, but overall these sound incredible. Smooth as silk. Now I'm thinking I should order the full size somic mm185. Just wish there was someone out there with impressions.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> So I just got home, and can't believe how good these sound! Bass could be a lil stronger, but overall these sound incredible. Smooth as silk. Now I'm thinking I should order the full size somic mm185. Just wish there was someone out there with impressions.


 
 The MH415 has tons of bass. Try different size tips or really shoving them deep in your ear.


----------



## Shawn71

For those who are confused between vsonic gr07 mkii and classic,here's an FYI note from LMUE.......

" Note: Due to a mistake by the manufactuer, the seal as well as the warranty card states that it is the GR07 Mk2. However, please be assured that the model you are receiving is the GR07 Classic. "


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> The MH415 has tons of bass. Try different size tips or really shoving them deep in your ear.




Ok, I'll give it a shot. Did you get your mm185's yet? Not sure if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## pokenguyen

bhazard said:


> The MH415 has tons of bass. Try different size tips or really shoving them deep in your ear.


 

 It would be nice if you add MH415 in your signature. Is that Xiaomi Piston 2.0 (20$) really better than VSD1LE?
  
 Also, I'm looking forward to comparision between Takstar Pro 80, MM185 and even Havi B3 Pro (full-size vs IEM).


----------



## BdTigerZ

Do the pistons kill every other iem under 30?


----------



## Jonathanwyoyo

So I ordered Havi B3s, Moxpad X3s, and Pistons from Aliexpress. In the comments I asked them that there are two versions of the B3s, and to please ship me the professional version of the B3s. They responded back by saying they only have one version, and asked if I still want to go through with the order. So do they stock the pros, or should I not risk it and cancel the order?
  
 This is the link I used for the B3s:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/1605672790.html
  
 It says "professional" in the title but I am still unsure.


----------



## analogsurviver

bdtigerz said:


> Do the pistons kill every other iem under 30?


 
 Depends what you are looking for in an IEM. If it is neutral, linear frequency response, they are waaay off the mark.
 But if you are able to equalize them well, the answer might be a resounding yes. They are exceptionally clean sounding and respond to EQ well.
  
 Problem - in my case then they no longer are portable, no longer cost $30, adding a GOOD preamp with  decent tone controls AND parametric equalizer can set you back for over a grand...
  
 Working my way with the EQ at the moment - it is not an easy task that can be done in minutes. Roughly - yes; but ever smaller corrections are ever harder to make and positively fix. For bass, good tone control is nearly "enough", if we disregard rolloff below 100 Hz that requires equalization of this portion of spectrum. Above 1 kHz it is much more chalenging, they have peaks and a walley between 1 kHz and 10 kHz - and plummet towards nothing above 10 kHz. . I can only *hope* this can be satisfactorily put right. Keep tuned.
  
 There is one aspect of Pistons I really, really like: they are unlikely to cause listening fatigue, allowing one to listen ( in my case work ) for a very long periods of time. 
  
 If pressed to use IEM in truly portable format/enviroment, (basically, no EQ possible/needed ) I would return to my Xkdun CK-M700; they can not play so loud/clean, treble is rolled off, dynamics compressed - but offer much more lifelike tonal balance under their own steam. Pistons are essentially (mild?) basshead IEMs. VERY good ones.
  
 Pistons are also a quite hard load for the amplifier; only 12 ohms, which IS tall order for most portable gear.
  
 To sum it up; yes, if you can and are wiling to cater to its needs; most probably no, if $30 is causing a serious dent in your budget - because you are unlikely to get the true potential of Pistons with the equipment at  hand.


----------



## BdTigerZ

analogsurviver said:


> Depends what you are looking for in an IEM. If it is neutral, linear frequency response, they are waaay off the mark.
> But if you are able to equalize them well, the answer might be a resounding yes. They are exceptionally clean sounding and respond to EQ well.
> 
> Problem - in my case then they no longer are portable, no longer cost $30, adding a GOOD preamp with  decent tone controls AND parametric equalizer can set you back for over a grand...
> ...




I am a total noob..if you see my thread..so sorry but I didnt understand 99% of what you said.


----------



## bhazard

jonathanwyoyo said:


> So I ordered Havi B3s, Moxpad X3s, and Pistons from Aliexpress. In the comments I asked them that there are two versions of the B3s, and to please ship me the professional version of the B3s. They responded back by saying they only have one version, and asked if I still want to go through with the order. So do they stock the pros, or should I not risk it and cancel the order?
> 
> This is the link I used for the B3s:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone/1605672790.html
> ...


 
 The Pro version I have has been discontinued. They now call it the "pro II", and it's the only version HAVI sells, but it is not the same.
  
 It's still a good IEM, just not as good as it once was.


----------



## analogsurviver

bdtigerz said:


> I am a total noob..if you see my thread..so sorry but I didnt understand 99% of what you said.


 
 No problem - everybody has to start at some time and some place.
  
 In most plain basic English : Pistons 2.0 are too bassy, they have uneven upper midrange/lower treble, are lacking above 10 kHz nommaterwhat - but regardless of all of the above, which is, save fot the treble above 10 kHz, cotrrectable with equalization, still sound very clean and with a fun tonal balance. They are not "accurate", they may well suit some songs better than the others - but in any case THEY ARE FUN and certainly punch much above their price point.
  
 After fiddling with EQ for about four hours ( it will have to be repeated a few more times, each subsequent FINE adjustments will be getting ever smaller thus requiring listening to lots of music making the most reasonabe compromise for best sound ), I can say they CAN be made neutral, with the exception of treble above 10 kHz, which can not be brought to proper level with any still reasonable EQ. It is bloodhound for the smallest intrusion of detail/noise, it has no trouble whatsover picking up the sound of public reading/handling programme sheets during classical concert - in short, can be made to be brutally honest sounding.
  
 One drawback still keeps showing up - dynamic range seems to be still a bit constricted at the loudest climaxes. I have a huntch what it could be, will try to check this idea and will report ASAP.


----------



## bhazard

bdtigerz said:


> Do the pistons kill every other iem under 30?


 
 They are one of the best under $30 yes, but it depends on the type of sound you are looking for.
  
 The Pistons can be bass heavy, so if you like that kind of sound, then yes.


----------



## Inszy

If no, go for Somic MH415.


----------



## sobriety71

sobriety71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pardon me that I am new and this is my first post despite being an on-off reader of head-fi for many moons.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well...little interest in this, so I guess I just let it die off unless there is a definite interest of more than 10 units.


----------



## aftermoon

sobriety71 said:


> Well...little interest in this, so I guess I just let it die off unless there is a definite interest of more than 10 units.


 
  
 Maybe you should also post in the discovery thread there was some interest in the B3 Pro there.


----------



## 129207

sobriety71 said:


> Well...little interest in this, so I guess I just let it die off unless there is a definite interest of more than 10 units.


 
 Since I already bought the B3, and since it's not the Pro version I thought I was getting, I am more interested in modding mine to TURN it INTO the Pro. IF that's even possible.


----------



## bhazard

The original Havi Pro is back!
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
  
 This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!


 
  
 So unfair... 
  
 *chews on his Havi B3 Poop Edition*


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Gemini-DJ-HSR-1000-Professional-Monitoring/dp/B006Y2BI04




So I have them in my cart,BUT, hAving a hard time pulling the trigger. I will be using these on the train, but hate the coiled cord...ugh

Edit..ordered them. Maybe ill do surgery on them and put a straight cord on.


----------



## Jonathanwyoyo

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!


 
 Woah, is this the original pros? How can you be sure?


----------



## Hibo

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!


 

 Great news! Thanks for posting!
  
 Are you really shure that this is the original version?
 Have you ordered with this url again?
  
 Can't see a difference on pictures to this (pro II), only in the descripton.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-4437187920.1.9uNzb3&id=35700828655


----------



## james444

james444 said:


> It's absolutely not necessary to mod the KC06, as they're among the best balanced dynamic driver based IEMs I've ever come across. I use them with UE TF10 tips and they sound way better than their price tag would suggest.
> 
> Their bass has very good texture and presence down to 30Hz, after which it rolls off, but can still be felt at 20Hz. It's only a tad slower than the fastest dynamic drivers I've heard, but that gives their soundstage nice depth. *I tried to put some foamies underneath the silicon tips to increase isolation (which is only average) and that even turns them into slightly bassy phones.*


 
  
 So I discovered the reason for this (bolded text). The OSTRY KC06 seem to be meticulously tuned with front and back vents.
  
 Blocking the front vent (which I unknowingly did with the foam tips) results in significantly more bass quantity, but also less bass clarity:


----------



## r2muchstuff

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!




OK, just to be sure. If I copy this URL to ugomark.com and go through checkout I will be ordering the Pro version that is the good one?

Thanks, this will be my first Non US website China purchase, so I want to be careful.

R


----------



## quartertone

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!


 
  
 Are you completely sure about this?


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> Are you completely sure about this?


 
 I wonder the same. If they're the right ones I'll get them right away but I wouldn't like ending up with yet another pair of the wrong version.
  
 Would love to compare my modded pair with the original Pro's so I hope these are really it.


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> I wonder the same. If they're the right ones I'll get them right away but I wouldn't like ending up with yet another pair of the wrong version.
> 
> Would love to compare my modded pair with the original Pro's so I hope these are really it.




What are your final modifications Peter? I only took out the filters + a bit of foam in the nozzles. A lot better now but still not too happy with them.


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> What are your final modifications Peter? I only took out the filters + a bit of foam in the nozzles. A lot better now but still not too happy with them.


 
 I did the same with removing filters and foam and I also removed the resistors. After that I added some tiny amunt of cotton in front of all the drivers and some in the nozzles. I'm pretty happy with the result, vocals in particular sounds very natural and clear. I also tried A LOT of tips and they change pretty much due to tips. I'm now using some Sony hybrids on them. My guess would be that they're still different from the Pro's since mine has pretty good bass impact and from reading I don't think that's the case with the Pro's.


----------



## banjoanton

Is it the real pros? If it is, I'll order directly. And also, is it possible to buy on the site or do I need to use like smalltao or mistertao? Thank you!!


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!


 
 Thinking of ordering these. I am cconcerned they may not be the pros.Do you find these more comfortable compared to the somic in ears? I not crazy about the fit, even with different tips. Im consatantly fixing them.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Thinking of ordering these. I am cconcerned they may not be the pros.Do you find these more comfortable compared to the somic in ears? I not crazy about the fit, even with different tips. Im consatantly fixing them.


 
 This link is definitely the original pros. This one includes the original description, and they recommend using an amp with them just like before. They now have a marking to distinguish it too. Looks like Havi listened to our feedback.
  
 The other link is the newest version, which they call Pro II. I didn't like it.


----------



## banjoanton

Ok, I've done some research regarding my last post. www.engtaobao.com is the best for international shipping? Right?


----------



## bhazard

jonathanwyoyo said:


> Woah, is this the original pros? How can you be sure?


 
 The description says so in detail. It matches the description of the Pro when I first ordered it. The other link in their store points to the other newer version (Pro II)
  


hibo said:


> Great news! Thanks for posting!
> 
> Are you really shure that this is the original version?
> Have you ordered with this url again?
> ...


 
 They all look exactly the same, but the descriptions clearly point to pro original and pro II now.
  


r2muchstuff said:


> OK, just to be sure. If I copy this URL to ugomark.com and go through checkout I will be ordering the Pro version that is the good one?
> 
> Thanks, this will be my first Non US website China purchase, so I want to be careful.
> 
> R


 
 Use Mistertao or another service. Lots of people have had problems with Ugomark
  


quartertone said:


> Are you completely sure about this?


 
 Yep. Matches the description of when I ordered them, and now they mark the boxes to tell the difference
  


banjoanton said:


> Is it the real pros? If it is, I'll order directly. And also, is it possible to buy on the site or do I need to use like smalltao or mistertao? Thank you!!


 
 Yep. Get the Pro, not the Pro II. Smalltao or Mistertao would work.


----------



## bhazard

banjoanton said:


> Ok, I've done some research regarding my last post. www.engtaobao.com is the best for international shipping? Right?


 
 Not really. They charge $5 in service charges per order minimum. It's cheaper to use mistertao in that case for smaller, cheaper purchases.


----------



## banjoanton

Thank you very much, bhazard!!


----------



## MuZo2

bhazard said:


> This link is definitely the original pros. This one includes the original description, and they recommend using an amp with them just like before. They now have a marking to distinguish it too. Looks like Havi listened to our feedback.
> 
> The other link is the newest version, which they call Pro II. I didn't like it.


 

 Has someone compared it to other dual drivers ?


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> This link is definitely the original pros. This one includes the original description, and they recommend using an amp with them just like before. They now have a marking to distinguish it too. Looks like Havi listened to our feedback.
> 
> The other link is the newest version, which they call Pro II. I didn't like it.


 
 Whats your opinion on comfort, fit. Im not crazy about the somic. Thanks. And no go on mistertao...they dont allow anything with pro in it?? What??


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Whats your opinion on comfort, fit. Im not crazy about the somic. Thanks.


 
 It's more comfortable with a good tip. Average comfort. Not the best, but better than the Somic. That needs a perfect set of tips that fit your ears to feel right. Try many.


----------



## bhazard

muzo2 said:


> Has someone compared it to other dual drivers ?


 
 Depends on which dual dynamic. I find them to be better than my old M200, which is $199.


----------



## Insidious Meme

So much for using mistertao.com:

Dear Customer,
All products related to keywords "pro" are banned to sell.
Please try to search other products you like. Thank you!

Mistertao team.


----------



## MuZo2

insidious meme said:


> So much for using mistertao.com:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> All products related to keywords "pro" are banned to sell.
> ...


 

 Did you try copying the whole link into search, it directs to product without searching.


----------



## bhazard

Copy the link and add it to your cart quickly. It'll go in the cart before the keyword filter "bans" it. I got the Pro II from them this way.
  
 That, or use a different Taobao agent website if needed.


----------



## banjoanton

Here's the link for mistertao:
  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36052562138.html


----------



## Hibo

@bhazard
  
 thanks for your answer.
  
 Before you've posted that the original B3 pro is back I planned to buy the Vsonic GR07 MK2.
  
 bigbargainonline sells that IEM for 125 USD (inkl. shipping cost) this is a lot more, but if the Vsonic is that worth I think I will buy this.
  
 Is there a big difference between the B3 Pro and the Vsonic GR07 MK2?
  
 I saw that you are a owner of the GR07. A rating woulld be great!


----------



## MuZo2

Note : 
 VSONIC GR07 MK2(MKII) Classical Color Version are not the old once with bio cellulose drivers which were praised here a lot.


----------



## Hibo

muzo2 said:


> Note :
> VSONIC GR07 MK2(MKII) Classical Color Version are not the old once with bio cellulose drivers which were praised here a lot.


 

 Good to know. That means that the sound quality of old version was better?
  
 In some threads I was reading that the people prefer the mk2 more than the mk1.
 So it was my understanding that the mk2 is at least so good like the mk1.
  
 Or is there a new MK2 version of an old MK2 with this drivers?


----------



## MuZo2

http://www.head-fi.org/t/699768/vsonic-gr07-classic-color-2014-edition-unboxing-and-first-impressions


----------



## bhazard

hibo said:


> @bhazard
> 
> thanks for your answer.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't own the GR07, so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Hibo

bhazard said:


> I don't own the GR07, so I can't comment on it.


 
  
 Oh sorry, my mistake.
  


muzo2 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/699768/vsonic-gr07-classic-color-2014-edition-unboxing-and-first-impressions


 
  
 thanks for posting. So Im really confused with so many versions.
  
 Another interesting information:
  


triple x said:


> So I emailed LendMeUrEars and I thought this might be of interest to you:
> 
> "Hi,
> I spoke to the CEO of Vsonic and they told us that it is indeed bio-cellulose driver. But I understand that there is post on Headfi stating that the classic are not bio-cellulose drive. I am trying to get the CEO of Vsonic to make a public announcement on his weibo (China's twitter) to clarify things up.
> ...


 

 But the big question is if the new version is so good like the old (with or without bio-celluloise drivers). The thread starter will receive the MK1 and compare...


----------



## Grayson73

banjoanton said:


> Here's the link for mistertao:
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36052562138.html


 
 Do they weigh 800g?  I tried this and it seems like $65.50 shipped is the cheapest to the United States via *China Post Registered Air Mail.*
  
 44.39 product price + 1.65 domestic shipping cost + 14.61 int'l shipping + 4.85 (8% commission fee) = 65.50.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> This link is definitely the original pros. This one includes the original description, and they recommend using an amp with them just like before. They now have a marking to distinguish it too. Looks like Havi listened to our feedback.
> 
> The other link is the newest version, which they call Pro II. I didn't like it.


 
 How do they sound without an amp?  You've compared the B3 Pro to the Astrotec AX-35, correct?  I'll have to find that.
  
 Edit:  Found it.  "They are both roughly equal. The B3 Pro is more of a reference neutral signature, making it slightly better, but it is also no longer offered. The AX35 has both more bass, and more upper treble sparkle thanks to the BA and slight V-sig. The new B3 tuning cannot compete with either."
  
 Is the B3 Pro a dual BA?  I'm wondering if it'll be too bass light for me.  I don't like neutral signatures such as the RE-400, A161p, GR07 MK2


----------



## ebrian

How important is it to use an amp with these Havi Pro's?  I've now read a few posts regarding this.
  
 I don't have an amp and I don't plan on buying one, so I should skip the B3?


----------



## MuZo2

> Is the B3 Pro a dual BA?  I'm wondering if it'll be too bass light for me.  I don't like neutral signatures such as the RE-400, A161p, GR07 MK2


 

 It is dual dynamic.


----------



## banjoanton

grayson73 said:


> Do they weigh 800g?  I tried this and it seems like $65.50 shipped is the cheapest to the United States via [COLOR=333333]*China Post Registered Air Mail.*[/COLOR]
> 
> 44.39 product price + 1.65 domestic shipping cost + 14.61 int'l shipping + 4.85 (8% commission fee) = 65.50.




I haven't ordered yet, so unfortunately, i don't know. But it sounds a bit expensive. Do they really weight that much???


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Do they weigh 800g?  I tried this and it seems like $65.50 shipped is the cheapest to the United States via [COLOR=333333]*China Post Registered Air Mail.*[/COLOR]
> 
> 44.39 product price + 1.65 domestic shipping cost + 14.61 int'l shipping + 4.85 (8% commission fee) = 65.50.




That's the same as I get for Norway. It's about $20 more than I paid for my last pair (that turned out to be the wrong version). If I was 100% sure they're the right ones I'd go for it but now I just don't know....


----------



## Zelda

Just posted the Ostry KC06 review, if you're interested
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Do they weigh 800g?  I tried this and it seems like $65.50 shipped is the cheapest to the United States via *China Post Registered Air Mail.*
> 
> 44.39 product price + 1.65 domestic shipping cost + 14.61 int'l shipping + 4.85 (8% commission fee) = 65.50.


 
*Product Price*: $39.44

*Domestic Shipping Fee*: $1.6

*Intl Shipping Fee*: $4.97 

*Commission*: $3.68 

*Total*: $49.69

 

They are 210g.


----------



## banjoanton

bhazard said:


> *Product Price*: $39.44
> 
> *Domestic Shipping Fee*: $1.6
> 
> ...


 
 Which agent is that? And where is the product price $39? I can only find $44 at lowest. Thanks you.


----------



## Doodier

peter123 said:


> That's the same as I get for Norway. It's about $20 more than I paid for my last pair (that turned out to be the wrong version). If I was 100% sure they're the right ones I'd go for it but now I just don't know....


 
Buyer Note: This version is B3pro edition is the first edition pro version. Buyers need better front-end thrust, preferably with the amp. If the front-end will be relatively weak sound enough thrust. 
  
 That's what the info says so it should be the original Pro version.


----------



## bhazard

banjoanton said:


> Which agent is that? And where is the product price $39? I can only find $44 at lowest. Thanks you.


 
 It used to be $39. It is $44 now. Mistertao


----------



## Click

So I contacted Xiaomi about getting a bulk shipment of Piston 2.0. They said that they only allow 2 pieces per account / buyer. I'm guessing only certain trusted distributors / resellers are allowed to buy from them in bulk. Guess they don't want the U.S. market to expand at all.
  
 Oh well, such a shame because these are incredible IEMs for the money. Best part is, the controller fully works with Android AND Apple products.


----------



## sobriety71

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!


 
  
 Yes, I just read the message from them sent 2 days back. They said it will be available on 20th/21st Feb. Not sure what marking they have done now, but I just feedback to them to put a sticker tag "旧版pro" or "First Pro" version to indicate it is the former pro version. So it won't be any confusion when anyone order via a purchasing agent. You may probably stress on the words "旧版pro" and the agent/seller should know.

 I told Havi that the old pro is highly recommend and he agreed that the vocal is really good on it but the bass may not excite the mass market. So they came out with the Pro II version to cater for mass market as they would definitely need to generate profit for the effort.

 Thanks to bhazard for the effort and recommendation!


----------



## suzook

sobriety71 said:


> Yes, I just read the message from them sent 2 days back. They said it will be available on 20th/21st Feb. Not sure what marking they have done now, but I just feedback to them to put a sticker tag "旧版pro" or "First Pro" version to indicate it is the former pro version. So it won't be any confusion when anyone order via a purchasing agent. You may probably stress on the words "旧版pro" and the agent/seller should know.
> 
> I told Havi that the old pro is highly recommend and he agreed that the vocal is really good on it but the bass may not excite the mass market. So they came out with the Pro II version to cater for mass market as they would definitely need to generate profit for the effort.
> 
> Thanks to bhazard for the effort and recommendation!


 
 So the bass is lacking on the original pro?


----------



## bhazard

sobriety71 said:


> Yes, I just read the message from them sent 2 days back. They said it will be available on 20th/21st Feb. Not sure what marking they have done now, but I just feedback to them to put a sticker tag "旧版pro" or "First Pro" version to indicate it is the former pro version. So it won't be any confusion when anyone order via a purchasing agent. You may probably stress on the words "旧版pro" and the agent/seller should know.
> 
> I told Havi that the old pro is highly recommend and he agreed that the vocal is really good on it but the bass may not excite the mass market. So they came out with the Pro II version to cater for mass market as they would definitely need to generate profit for the effort.
> 
> Thanks to bhazard for the effort and recommendation!


 
 No, thank you! You were able to communicate to them to help get them back on the market. Kudos. The Pro 1 is a much better IEM.
  


suzook said:


> So the bass is lacking on the original pro?


 
 The bass is very neutral in the first pro, like the RE-400. It doesn't have much impact or punch, but it is clear and defined.
  
 The bass is much bigger on the pro II, but treble is greatly lacking.


----------



## analogsurviver

suzook said:


> So the bass is lacking on the original pro?


 
 Have not heard any of the Havi B3s yet - but the differences were clearly enough described by bhazard.
  
 The first Pro should/does NOT lack bass - it is tuned to be as neutral as possible to actually cater to the pro use, where no emphasis on any part of the spectrum is the #1 maxima. Such voicing may not be appreciated by consumers at large, who might want their cans to "contribute" to the music style(s) preffered. Bassheads would feel miserable with the first pro - they desire/require bass on bass on (more of the same ) bass...
  
 That is why Havi produced pro and "enhanced" version with much more sales potential - and now Pro II. Please read the comments on the differences among various versions of Havi B3s - and then decide which is your cup of tea (or whatever) .


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]Buyer Note: This version is B3pro edition is the first edition pro version. [/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]Buyers need better front-end thrust, preferably with the amp. [/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]If the front-end will be relatively weak sound enough thrust. [/COLOR]
> 
> That's what the info says so it should be the original Pro version.




Excellent, thank you very much!


----------



## banjoanton

BHazard, I read at the beginning of this thread that you compared the Havi's with $200 earphones and the Pistons with 100$ earphones. Can you just explain that a bit? I love my pistons and think that the sound quality is absolutely great, and would therefore, probably, love the Havi's even more. Thanks.


----------



## sobriety71

suzook said:


> So the bass is lacking on the original pro?


 
 Sorry that I do not have both to compare and you will have to refer to *bhazard* review. From Havi, the guy said that Pro II has enhancement on the low, mid and high etc to appeal to the mass market, younger crowds.
  
 Below are the direct words from them, probably need google translation:
  
  哈威havi耳机直通店 (2014-02-16 12:57:22): 
  是的。但那一版发出去很多人反应不好。声音太柔弱。只有很少一部分前端非常好的人喜欢。所以我们作了升级。三频能量加强。


   
 Me (2014-02-16 12:59:48): 
可能大众的要求吧，，， 呵呵。。 还没到位。 如果现在要求前期的PRO， 你还有吗？


   
 哈威havi耳机直通店 (2014-02-16 13:06:27): 
  你听过那版吗？
 老版专业版我的感觉是声音毒。
 但对前端要求较高，比较吃推力。
 听发烧人声非常毒，略有齿音。高频色彩好！
    
   Me (2014-02-16 13:08:17): 
我还没听过。。 在HEAD-FI 网 ，好几个都在谈。。 最好是旧PRO版。。。 他们也扯开了研究要怎么把新版改回旧版呢
  



 哈威havi耳机直通店 (2014-02-16 13:09:06): 
  但局限性大。不是所有类型音乐都能完美表现。
 比如一些年轻人喜欢的动感音乐就欠火候。





  
  
 google translate: (is crap translation, but give you some idea what was done for Pro II sound)
  
 Harvey havi headphone pass-through store (2014-02-16 12:57:22):
 Yes. But which version sent out a lot of people react badly. Sound too weak. Only a small part of the front end of a very good person likes. So we made ​​the upgrade. Tri-band energy is strengthened.
  
 Me (2014-02-16 12:59:48):
 Volkswagen may request it, huh, huh. . Yet in place. If you now require pre-PRO, you still have it?
  
 Harvey havi headphone pass-through store (2014-02-16 13:06:27):
 Have you heard that version?
 Old version of Professional Edition My feeling is that the sound poison.
 But require a higher front-end, more eating thrust.
 Listen fever vocals are very toxic, slightly toothed tone. High-frequency color is good!
  
 Me (2014-02-16 13:08:17):
 I have not heard of. . In HEAD-FI network, several talking about. . The best of the old PRO version. . . They also study how to tear up the new version changed back to an earlier version of it
  
 Harvey havi headphone pass-through store (2014-02-16 13:09:06):
 But the big limitations. Not all types of music can be a perfect performance.
 For example, some young people like the dynamic music owes heat.


----------



## sobriety71

That's for the day, guys and I be heading to bed now. I will post up some feedback if Havi will put up a sticker to double indentify the old version when I hear from them again. Cheers!
  
 BTW, You may probably want to stress on the words "旧版pro" in your order via a purchasing agent.


----------



## peter123

sobriety71 said:


> That's for the day, guys and I be heading to bed now. I will post up some feedback if Havi will put up a sticker to double indentify the old version when I hear from them again. Cheers!




Great work, thank you!

I'll order my pair tomorrow


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> No, thank you! You were able to communicate to them to help get them back on the market. Kudos. The Pro 1 is a much better IEM.
> 
> The bass is very neutral in the first pro, like the RE-400. It doesn't have much impact or punch, but it is clear and defined.
> 
> The bass is much bigger on the pro II, but treble is greatly lacking.


 
 Ok, great. Thanks for the description. Im gonna keep my somics then. I just cut off the terrible memory wire, and found tips that fit nice in my ear. Really liking them. I am now a bit worried about ordering the takstar pro 80. I like bass AND treble. Hope im not disappointed.


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> Ok, great. Thanks for the description. Im gonna keep my somics then. I just cut off the terrible memory wire, and found tips that fit nice in my ear. Really liking them. I am now a bit worried about ordering the takstar pro 80. I like bass AND treble. Hope im not disappointed.




The Pro80's are excellent headphones I'll hope you like them, I sure love my pair and I also like bass AND treble


----------



## bhazard

banjoanton said:


> BHazard, I read at the beginning of this thread that you compared the Havi's with $200 earphones and the Pistons with 100$ earphones. Can you just explain that a bit? I love my pistons and think that the sound quality is absolutely great, and would therefore, probably, love the Havi's even more. Thanks.


 
 Yep. The Havi is the better earphone. The Piston has the bigger bass, the Havi has the better treble/vocals. Nice to have both.
  


suzook said:


> Ok, great. Thanks for the description. Im gonna keep my somics then. I just cut off the terrible memory wire, and found tips that fit nice in my ear. Really liking them. I am now a bit worried about ordering the takstar pro 80. I like bass AND treble. Hope im not disappointed.


 
 The Pro 80 does both very well.


----------



## quartertone

I'd be interested in a B3/KC06 comparison.


----------



## ebrian

click said:


> So I contacted Xiaomi about getting a bulk shipment of Piston 2.0. They said that they only allow 2 pieces per account / buyer. I'm guessing only certain trusted distributors / resellers are allowed to buy from them in bulk. Guess they don't want the U.S. market to expand at all.
> 
> Oh well, such a shame because these are incredible IEMs for the money. Best part is, the controller fully works with Android AND Apple products.


 
 The controller doesn't work for my Nexus 4.  The only thing that works is the middle button.  It will pause/play, and if I hold it down to opens up the (thus far, for me) ever so useless Google Now app.  Would love to be able to next/previous songs and change volume.
  
 What music app are you using that the controller works for?  I'm using the built in one.


----------



## twister6

ebrian said:


> The controller doesn't work for my Nexus 4.  The only thing that works is the middle button.  It will pause/play, and if I hold it down to opens up the (thus far, for me) ever so useless Google Now app.  Would love to be able to next/previous songs and change volume.
> 
> What music app are you using that the controller works for?  I'm using the built in one.


 
  
 Typically volume buttons are for apple devices ONLY, so that's expected.  Multifunction button should work for play/pause/call and long press for Google NOW. Also, double-click to skip to the next track.  Every single pair of headphones I tested with my Note 2 worked that way.  You can also try JAYS app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.jays.headsetcontrol) to configure triple-click to skip back, though you will have to play with click delay setting to get it to work.
  
 Strangely, some of tte Xiaomi promo pictures show the headphone with HTC One, Samsung, and Xperia implying it will fully work with Android phones.  Unless if real Piston does work and fake one doesn't?


----------



## ebrian

I didn't know that about the volume, but thanks for the heads up! 
  
 I tried Jays and I didn't get any results out of it, but that was because I was too busy trying to get the volume buttons to work.  I guess I'll try it again.


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio.com is now selling the havi b3pro(old version) for $65 shipped..which I ordered


----------



## Hibo

mochill said:


> Penonaudio.com is now selling the havi b3pro(old version) for $65 shipped..which I ordered


 
 thank you for this information. The Seller on taobao sells this version now for 55 USD with taobao agent is this now not attractive anymore.
  
 Penonaudio sells the old version now für 59 USD with free shipping. I think this is a fair deal.
  
 Does somebody know if penonaudio is a recommended seller?


----------



## peter123

As far as I understand penonaudio is the same as eBay seller bigbargainonline and they are very good. I'll also order from penonaudio.

Edit: ordered


----------



## peter123

Check out these: http://www.head-fi.org/t/706668/feenix-aria-studio-grade-gaming-headphones

They look very interesting.....


----------



## Hibo

peter123 said:


> As far as I understand penonaudio is the same as eBay seller bigbargainonline and they are very good. I'll also order from penonaudio.
> 
> Edit: ordered


 
  
 I've read that bigbargainonline is a very good seller and in other threads that penonaudio is the same seller.
 So i ordered too 
  
 Is it normal that in the order history the status is "Canceled" This was directly after ordering.
  
 I received an email that penonaudio received my order. Probably "canceled" is before the order is in progress.


----------



## peter123

hibo said:


> I've read that bigbargainonline is a very good seller and in other threads that penonaudio is the same seller.
> So i ordered too
> 
> Is it normal that in the order history the status is "Canceled" This was directly after ordering.
> ...




I've used bigbargainonline many times so if they're indeed the same all should be fine.


----------



## quartertone

mochill said:


> Penonaudio.com is now selling the havi b3pro(old version) for $65 shipped..which I ordered


 
 Are you quite sure it's the original version? The one on eBay wasn't.


----------



## Doodier

Aaaand there goes my money.. Ordered from Penon


----------



## Hibo

quartertone said:


> Are you quite sure it's the original version? The one on eBay wasn't.


 

 @penonaudio there are two versions "HAVI-B3 ProII" and "HAVI-B3 PRO (Old Version)".
 On the Bigbargainonline eBay shop there is only one Version which is not marked as old version.
  
 I don't know the reason why on Ebay is only one versoin and on Penonaudio there are two. I think you can be sure with the explicit description on penonaudio and the good reputation of its seller (Bigbargainonline).
  
 The seller on Taobao sells now on aliexpress for 58 USD + shipping costs (88 USD). I can only choose fedex. So the final costs are 146 USD.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-PRO-dual-driver-professional-HIFI-headphones/1665494636.html
  
 Is there a possibility to recognize based on the material if the version is the new or old one?


----------



## suzook

Well....I need to stay out of the forum...there goes another $59 for the b3pros....I have a sickness. Help me!


----------



## eshiku

Anyone have experience with Audio Technica ATH-IM50 vs Havi B3 Pro (old version) ?

Deciding between these two, music that i listen to are rock/pop/some classical. I am not a basshead but i do appreciate some bass 

Which one do you think is the better choice for me? Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

New seller on Aliexpress for the B3 Pro first version too, $58 ePacket shipping to the US. ePacket is much quicker than regular China Post.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-PRO-dual-driver-professional-HIFI-headphones/1665494636.html


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> New seller on Aliexpress for the B3 Pro first version too, $58 ePacket shipping to the US. ePacket is much quicker than regular China Post.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-PRO-dual-driver-professional-HIFI-headphones/1665494636.html




I hope Penonaudio uses HK airmail as bigbargainonline does. My AX35's took less than a week from HK to Norway, that's not bad. I'll post here as soon as I get the shipping details. If it works good this should be the best solution for people in Europe.


----------



## Hibo

peter123 said:


> I hope Penonaudio uses HK airmail as bigbargainonline does. My AX35's took less than a week from HK to Norway, that's not bad. I'll post here as soon as I get the shipping details. If it works good this should be the best solution for people in Europe.


 

 wow only one week. I will update the status, too. My order goes to Germany.
 I think the same, because the shipping costs are too expensive to europe.
  
 It would be nice if you will post a comparison of the old B3 and the AX35s.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I hope Penonaudio uses HK airmail as bigbargainonline does. My AX35's took less than a week from HK to Norway, that's not bad. I'll post here as soon as I get the shipping details. If it works good this should be the best solution for people in Europe.


 
 Penon IS bigbargain, so it should be the same.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Penon IS bigbargain, so it should be the same.




Yeah that's what I'm hoping for but since the shipping was free you never know....


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm hoping for but since the shipping was free you never know....


 
 i got my C3 from Penonaudio and the shipping was quick. I hope same goes for your order... I believe it'll be.


----------



## Shawn71

eshiku said:


> Anyone have experience with Audio Technica ATH-IM50 vs Havi B3 Pro (old version) ?
> 
> Deciding between these two, music that i listen to are rock/pop/some classical. I am not a basshead but i do appreciate some bass
> 
> Which one do you think is the better choice for me? Thanks!




Think there will be a wait time to see the comparisons of both from a same head-fi'er....


----------



## Shawn71

d marc0 said:


> i got my C3 from Penonaudio and the shipping was quick. I hope same goes for your order... I believe it'll be.




bought c3 out of current generation x3,x5 and dx50? I know its purely personal preference but just thought of asking you this stupid question.


----------



## d marc0

shawn71 said:


> bought c3 out of current generation x3,x5 and dx50? I know its purely personal preference but just thought of asking you this stupid question.


 
  
 It was highly recommended by someone I trust who's heard all those other dap's. I'm 100% happy with the sound quality.
 I use my C3 for serious listening and when doing my reviews... Otherwise, I have the iPod touch 5gen for casual listening.


----------



## sobriety71

The price for relaunch old Pro version is US$11.50 more than existing Pro in TaoBao, and I am not happy about it 

 Looks like he got greedy? Or it requires more effort to produce the old Pro?
  
 Quantity wise, it seems that there are quite few 10s units from what I gathered.


----------



## peter123

sobriety71 said:


> The price for relaunch old Pro version is US$11.50 more than existing Pro in TaoBao, and I am not happy about it
> 
> 
> Looks like he got greedy? Or it requires more effort to produce the old Pro?
> ...




I think that making these will probably still not be enough volume to be cost efficient. As long as they're still good value I'm not too upset paying the premium price. Time will tell if they're worth it.

Personally I love the fit and comfort on my existing pair so if the old version is even better sounding it will be worth it to me.


----------



## suzook

My order with penonaudio says canceled. Is this normal?


----------



## halfinfinity

Can anybody identify these earphones? Thanks.


----------



## Doodier

suzook said:


> My order with penonaudio says canceled. Is this normal?


 
 Mine too


----------



## Hibo

doodier said:


> Mine too


 

 My order too. I think its "normal".
  
 The status in the main view of my order history was directly after ordering canceled now its "Processing".
 In the orderview the status it still canceled.
  
 The Paypal transfer ist not open anymore its complete now.
  
 So I think that the first step after ordering is not "open" its "canceled".


----------



## Grayson73

eshiku said:


> Anyone have experience with Audio Technica ATH-IM50 vs Havi B3 Pro (old version) ?
> 
> Deciding between these two, music that i listen to are rock/pop/some classical. I am not a basshead but i do appreciate some bass
> 
> ...


 
 From what I've read, I think B3 Pro would be bass light for pop, so I'd say IM50 for pop.  Not sure about rock and classical.


----------



## Grayson73

hibo said:


> wow only one week. I will update the status, too. My order goes to Germany.
> I think the same, because the shipping costs are too expensive to europe.
> 
> It would be nice if you will post a comparison of the old B3 and the AX35s.


 
 Bhazard said this " "They are both roughly equal. The B3 Pro is more of a reference neutral signature, making it slightly better, but it is also no longer offered. The AX35 has both more bass, and more upper treble sparkle thanks to the BA and slight V-sig. The new B3 tuning cannot compete with either.""


----------



## bhazard

sobriety71 said:


> The price for relaunch old Pro version is US$11.50 more than existing Pro in TaoBao, and I am not happy about it
> 
> Looks like he got greedy? Or it requires more effort to produce the old Pro?
> 
> Quantity wise, it seems that there are quite few 10s units from what I gathered.


 

 The price is actually exactly what you would pay shipped from a Taobao agent anyway.
  
 ePacket shipping is quicker and costs more than China Post 30+day mail. Shipping + Taobao Agent commission fee would come out to roughly the same, and you wouldn't have buyer protection like with aliexpress or Paypal.


----------



## Hibo

grayson73 said:


> Bhazard said this " "They are both roughly equal. The B3 Pro is more of a reference neutral signature, making it slightly better, but it is also no longer offered. The AX35 has both more bass, and more upper treble sparkle thanks to the BA and slight V-sig. The new B3 tuning cannot compete with either.""


 

 Thanks. That could be perfect (I hope so).
 I have a bassmonster the Beyerdynamics dtx50 and a logitech UE700 with focus on higher frequencies and less bass. So I think the B3 could fit.
  
 Will test it with my Meizu M6 SL. I didn't used this player for some years.
  
 After playing with the Meizu yesterday I have to say that in comparision with my intern notebook soundcard and mobil phone the sound is so much better. Its a shame that I forgot the good (in my opinion) quality of the Meizu.

 With starting to use my smartphone for playing music I "forgot" the quality difference which DAPs can have and after a while I've got used to the normal mobile phone SQ in the meantime.


----------



## banjoanton

hibo said:


> My order too. I think its "normal".
> 
> The status in the main view of my order history was directly after ordering canceled now its "Processing".
> In the orderview the status it still canceled.
> ...


 
  


hibo said:


> My order too. I think its "normal".
> 
> The status in the main view of my order history was directly after ordering canceled now its "Processing".
> In the orderview the status it still canceled.
> ...


 
  


suzook said:


> My order with penonaudio says canceled. Is this normal?


 
  


peter123 said:


> I hope Penonaudio uses HK airmail as bigbargainonline does. My AX35's took less than a week from HK to Norway, that's not bad. I'll post here as soon as I get the shipping details. If it works good this should be the best solution for people in Europe.


 
  
 I ordered from Penonaudio 02/12. My order arrived yesterday, with Hong Kong post. Also, it said canceled for me before i received it. So that's normal. The only problem I have is that I cannot contact them via the "contact us"-page, or at least, they won't answer.


----------



## Hibo

banjoanton said:


> I ordered from Penonaudio 02/12. My order arrived yesterday, with Hong Kong post. Also, it said canceled for me before i received it. So that's normal. The only problem I have is that I cannot contact them via the "contact us"-page, or at least, they won't answer.


 
  
 Good to know. Wow thats really fast. Did you get a tracking number?
  
 Have you tried it with penonaudio@hotmail.com ?


----------



## banjoanton

hibo said:


> Good to know. Wow thats really fast. Did you get a tracking number?
> 
> Have you tried it with penonaudio@hotmail.com ?


 
 No, I did not get any tracking number. 
  
 I only tried the form that you could fill in, so no. If you try, please let me know if it works!


----------



## Hibo

banjoanton said:


> No, I did not get any tracking number.
> 
> I only tried the form that you could fill in, so no. If you try, please let me know if it works!


 
  
 I looked only for the mail address. There was no reason for me to contact the seller.


----------



## loptimistk

Hi guys,
  
 I finally created an account here.  
  
 I noticed that Havi Pro (old version) is back on market and it is not easy to order directly from Taobao, (all these confusing agents and charges and processes).
 And so I contacted Penonaudio and asked them to carry Havi Pro (old version).  They responded me saying that their website now carries (yesterday or so) and that they will also sell through eBay.
  
 They told me that they get Havi Pro directly from Havi and they will receive the IEMs in 2 days or so.
  
 I also placed an order through their website directly.  
  
 Hope you guys enjoy and this thing works out smoothly,
 LK


----------



## twister6

Review of Don Scorpio Dolphin premium over-ear headphones.
  
 Available from (the only source I found): http://www.tvc-mall.com/details/DON-SCORPIO-Dolphine-Fashion-Over-Ear-Headphone-w-Remote-Control-MIC-for-iPhone-iPod-iPad-Samsung-HTC-etc-MH-199A/
  
 Don Scorpio website: http://www.s-donscorpio.com/
  
 I don't even know where to start because I'm totally speechless.  This surprise comes from tvc-mall.com where until now I was only shopping for phone cases and budget headphones. As a matter of fact they probably have one of the best and cheapest selection of smartphone/tablet cases and accessories, so imagine my surprise when I saw a new release listing with a pair of headphones I never even heard of for $129. That really caught my attention considering tvc-mall is the only place selling these, and there is no other review available on-line. I took a risk, but I believe it paid off big time because in comparison to other premium headphones I have tested - these could easily cost twice as much and worth every penny. Let's find out what the whole excitement is about.
  
 Don Scorpio Dolphin headphones arrived in a beautiful high quality box with high resolution graphics and bi-lingual text. Even before opening the box, you get a strong impression of how much work was put into the design and how much this company is proud of their product. Another thing I noticed was a thin profile of the box, indicating flat foldable design. Once you open the box, you are presented with a premium quality zip around hard flat case. Again, I can probably spend a few paragraphs just talking about all the details of its craftsmanship, but instead I'm just going to leave it up to my pictures. The case had a very distinct look, something you would want to show off to others keeping it outside instead of tacked into your bag. Opening the case revealed the subject of this review - Don Scorpio Dolphin headphones. Folded flat, thanks to 90 deg swivel earcups, these beauties were placed along the perimeter of the case around a precisely shaped area in the middle allocated for the accessories, such as two 3.5mm cables with one straight and the other with in-line remote/mic. That storage area in the middle had a little bit of extra room to add a few more accessories, maybe your clip+ mp3 player or something of that smaller size. Also, included was cleaning cloth and two high quality booklets with Don Scorpio product line and specific Dolphin manual. Everything in these document is bi-lingual, and it had a high resolution images and a lot of interesting info.
  
 As I mentioned above, two 1.2m long cables were included since these headphones have removable audio cables. A very important factor to extend the life of your headphones, to be able to upgrade to a custom cable, or to add specific in-line controls to use with your smartphones. The cable is rounded, tangle free, flexible, and made out of durable rubbery material. Both of the connectors are gold plated, with straight one going to earcup and the angled one (my favorite 270deg setup) going to your phone. The one with in-line remote had a built in mic and single control multifunction button to make it universal with either Android or iDevices. I tested multi-function button to work well for play/pause/call, double-click to skip a track, and long-press to start Google Now. Call quality was good, and the placement of the in-line remote closer to the earcup helped when talking into the mic. Next, let's look into design/fit/comfort of these headphones.
  
 Per the label on the box, these have Luminous Ocean color/finish. The finish was glossy and color felt almost like it was baked in and completely scratch resistant. While headband had a solid luminous finish, the outside plastic headphone cup had a fading effect of dark to light finish from top to bottom. In addition, each earcup had a decorative air vent and a logo. While listening, I tried closing that air vent with my finger and didn't hear any change in sound, that's why I assume it's decorative only. Furthermore, each earcup has its own 3.5mm port which allows you to connect audio cable to either side, and also allows you to daisy chain another pair of headphones to share your music. There is no visible wires going from earcup to headband, everything is hidden inside of beautifully crafted brushed metal bracket which looks like a piece of art. The bracket connects to earcup at a single point, thus allowing 90 deg swivel. Here, I probably going to have one comment since relative to Left/Right headphone position, the earcup did swivel outward instead of inward. This was due to a metal bracket going to the back rather than a front. My comment is that if you want to keep your headphones around your neck rotated to flatten them, the earpads will be facing out rather than in.
  
 Speaking of earpads, I found these memory foam synthetic leather covered "marshmallows" to be very comfortable. Cleverly designed with leather outside, on inside walls they have breathable mesh material so when earpads are pressed against your ear it lets the air out. The 40mm drivers are covered by a unique to the touch material, and I felt with my finger that underneath there was another diagonally placed layer of thicker cloth material but it was only covering half of the driver. I think it has something to do with a sound filtering, and it was symmetrical on both Right and Left sides. The headband adjustment had a precise click action so you know exactly by how much you extend each side. Inside of the headband, the area was partitioned into 3 sections separated by 2 metal bands, where outer two sections were plastic and the middle section which sits on top of your head was soft foam covered in the same synthetic leather material. The padding was not too thick, but it was comfortable enough not to feel the weight of these headphones. And speaking of the weight, these are not exactly feather light at 268g, but with a moderate clamping force and soft cushioning of earpads and foam support at the top of the headband - they felt very comfortable. I will be honest with you, you can wear these for an extended period of time without a problem, but I still felt their presence on my head. One thing I didn't feel at all was outside noise - they have an excellent passive noise isolation.
  
 As you can see, these headphones look beautiful, they feel beautiful, and they have a great build quality. At this point, just based on the looks and possible average sound quality expected from an unknown brand I would say they definitely worth every penny of its price. Isn't that what the Beats are all about, except costing 3x as much But guess what? Don Scorpio Dolphin headphones turned out to have an amazing sound quality!!! I actually had to go back and double check against all of my premium headphones in $300-$500 price range. I really couldn't believe how great these sound.
  
 Right out of the box the sound details were great, but after about 4hr of burn in with pink noise loop - the quality went up and the bass came alive!!! According to the spec, these 40mm CCAW voice coil dome type drivers have an extended frequency range way beyond typical 20Hz-20kHz range, where they actually claim 13Hz-30kHz. I'm not quite sure if it goes to that extent especially since our human ears can't even hear that wide frequency range, but I can tell you with certainly their lows and highs do extend beyond 20-20 range. The overall sound signature was very well balanced, smooth, more on a warm side, with a little bit of dip around upper mids and a boost in low frequencies. They don't have a typical "fun" v-shaped frequency response since the mids do have a presence, it's crystal clear, and with a nice definition and full body, just a bit recessed. Mids for me are very important because I love to hear power of vocals, and these delivered it right on the mark without being too much in your face. But the best part of their sound are the lows and the highs. The bass is very detailed, well controlled, no spilling into mids, and with a layer of sub bass texture. There is no rumbling, and it didn't feel bloated at all; also not even a hint of being veiled. I was actually able to clearly distinguish a lower sub bass from a punchy main bass part. On the opposite side of the spectrum, you get a well extended treble that sparkles with details equivalent to the quality comparable to Momentum or P7. There is no sibilance, and it's easy on your ears for extended listening period. The soundstage is wider than average, it has a very nice stereo separation, and it felt like you are right next to the music stage, rather than listening from the center or the back of the room. With 16ohm impedance I was able to drive it easily from my smartphone as well as X5 DAP. In general, it handled audio even of lower quality quite well and very forgiving.
  
 Overall, I seriously consider these Don Scorpio Dolphin headphones to be at the top of the list of headphones I have or have tested, and that says a lot considering what I have in my collection. I was impressed with everything about these, from the design to build quality and the sound quality. I was honestly very skeptical and a bit nervous thinking it might end up being a good looking headphone with an average sound, but instead discovered a product which surpasses a lot of other headphones that cost 2x-3x as much. I know for some it's hard to justify spending $129 on an unknown product, but you will be very pleasantly surprised when you open the box and put these Dolphins on to dive into the ocean of the sound!!!
  
 Here are the pictures.


----------



## bhazard

Those look damn sexy. Hoping to find another seller aside from TVC to compare pricing.


----------



## Shawn71

@twister»»» excellent write-up and really impressive pictures.....Really is a premium touch at this price point.


----------



## sobriety71

peter123 said:


> I think that making these will probably still not be enough volume to be cost efficient. As long as they're still good value I'm not too upset paying the premium price. Time will tell if they're worth it.
> 
> Personally I love the fit and comfort on my existing pair so if the old version is even better sounding it will be worth it to me.


 
  
  


bhazard said:


> The price is actually exactly what you would pay shipped from a Taobao agent anyway.
> 
> ePacket shipping is quicker and costs more than China Post 30+day mail. Shipping + Taobao Agent commission fee would come out to roughly the same, and you wouldn't have buyer protection like with aliexpress or Paypal.


 
  
  
 ah.. cool... I was taking reference to their Havi B3 Old Pro TaoBao price as I am able to purchase directly. Just paid for 2 sets 

 Nevertheless, the price on Penon Audio came out to be cheaper and more cost effective for everybody. Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

Don Scorpio also looks to have a headphone called "Drama", and an in ear called "Bass Colour" as well. They all look pretty sweet, but I wish more sellers could be found.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Those look damn sexy. Hoping to find another seller aside from TVC to compare pricing.


 
  
 They also have Drama headphones (looks like over-ear as well) and in-ear Bass Colours.  I see a lot of places selling Bass Colours (about $30), but only one place selling Drama (http://www.km111.com.cn/goods-1296.html).  I guess they are a new company?  I couldn't even find email contact on their main website, and in Contact Form "send" button is not connected.
  
 ... too funny, you just posted exactly the same thing


----------



## bhazard

I found the Dolphin and Drama on Taobao. Just search for Dolphin headphone or Drama Headphone.
  
 Bought the Bass Colour from DX.com in the ipod section for $30. It has a "staff pick" logo, so that's a good sign. It very much looks like a new company. Item began listing early December.


----------



## ericp10

Can't find how the Dolphin and Drama differ in sound.


----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> Can't find how the Dolphin and Drama differ in sound.


 
 Here's another site with more Drama info:
 http://sdonscorpio2.skyperson.net/en/proshow.asp?id=91
  
 The Drama seems to be normally priced at 999 Yuan or $164. Can be found for cheaper, but seller legitimacy is unknown.
  
 They both look stellar. Hope they can get bigbargainonline or someone who sells a lot of Chinese audio equipment to carry them.


----------



## peter123

shawn71 said:


> @twister»»» excellent write-up and really impressive pictures.....Really is a premium touch at this price point.


 
 +1, damn I want those Dolpin's.


----------



## kaitracid

I'm also interested in those two Dolphin or Drama. The prices on taobao differ very much from the lowest to the highest...
 I hope someone could provide more info on them.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> Don Scorpio also looks to have a headphone called "Drama", and an in ear called "Bass Colour" as well. They all look pretty sweet, but I wish more sellers could be found.




"bass color" resembles velodyne v-pulse.......


----------



## suzook

Oboy! Why do I come on here?? In the last week, I ordered somic mh in ears, havi b3pros, takstar pro80's, and just this morning Donscorpio Dolphin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So much for saving $ by buying chineese "cheapies". I guess in a few weeks, I will have some for sale, as I cant keep them all.


----------



## Shawn71

suzook said:


> Oboy! Why do I come on here?? In the last week, I ordered somic mh in ears, havi b3pros, takstar pro80's, and just this morning Donscorpio Dolphin  So much for saving $ by buying chineese "cheapies". I guess in a few weeks, I will have some for sale, as I cant keep them all.




Time to re-iterate head-fi's slogan"sorry about your wallet" ........

dont stand on gas pedal though!


----------



## suzook

shawn71 said:


> Time to re-iterate head-fi's slogan"sorry about your wallet" ........
> 
> dont stand on gas pedal though!




I think the gas pedal is stuck! Haha, I'm good for now. Just need to evaluate what I will keep. Im very intrigued by the dolphins. I think they may be better for me on the train compared to the takstars. Just hope they sound as good as they look. A lot of $ on some new player.


----------



## Shawn71

suzook said:


> I think the gas pedal is stuck! Haha, I'm good for now. Just need to evaluate what I will keep. Im very intrigued by the dolphins. I think they may be better for me on the train compared to the takstars. Just hope they sound as good as they look. A lot of $ on some new player.




Dolphin is really a must have true premium HP for its price and I beleive the sound quality will be no disappointment by looking at its sexy,sturdy build quality......


----------



## peter123

@twister6

How's isolation on the Dolphin's?


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> @twister6
> 
> How's isolation on the Dolphin's?


 
  
 It's passive noise isolation among some of the best I tested.  Of course, it has to do a lot with a fitment and size of your head, but I was very impressed.
  
 Btw, these were sent to me from tvc-mall using DHL, left China on Friday and got here in US on Monday, insainly fast.


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> It's passive noise isolation among some of the best I tested.  Of course, it has to do a lot with a fitment and size of your head, but I was very impressed.
> 
> Btw, these were sent to me from tvc-mall using DHL, left China on Friday and got here in US on Monday, insainly fast.




Thank you, I think you convinced me now


----------



## Shawn71

Yeah by looking at the pictures,the ear pads are large enough to isolate the ambient noise besides its a closed dynamic. You see twister,I commented just seeing your pictures(I admit),to be honest as the pictures of yours are really amazing than the manufacturer cares about it.


----------



## peter123

I gave in and ordered the Dolphin's. I choosed the DHL sipping as well so they should arrive pretty soon. 

I hope these can replace my UE6000 for travelling.


----------



## suzook

twister6 said:


> It's passive noise isolation among some of the best I tested.  Of course, it has to do a lot with a fitment and size of your head, but I was very impressed.
> 
> Btw, these were sent to me from tvc-mall using DHL, left China on Friday and got here in US on Monday, insainly fast.


 
 I see in your sig, you have the m100's I have them currently, and im not crazy about them. A bit dark sounding, and imo not comfortable. Could you give me some comparison between the 2? Thanks


----------



## pokenguyen

The Donscorpio Drama is available since mid 2013 and few people notice it, though I can see some reviews in Internet. I would like to purchase an over-the-air heaphone at around 150$, hope we can get comparision soon.


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> It's passive noise isolation among some of the best I tested.  Of course, it has to do a lot with a fitment and size of your head, but I was very impressed.
> 
> Btw, these were sent to me from tvc-mall using DHL, left China on Friday and got here in US on Monday, insainly fast.


 
 Shipping wasn't free right? Says an extra $26 for DHL, but that's the best option.
  
 I may go with Taobao + EMS.


----------



## sobriety71

bhazard said:


> I found the Dolphin and Drama on Taobao. Just search for Dolphin headphone or Drama Headphone.
> 
> Bought the Bass Colour from DX.com in the ipod section for $30. It has a "staff pick" logo, so that's a good sign. It very much looks like a new company. Item began listing early December.


 
  
 I was looking for some reviews on Dong Scorpio Bass IEM and found someone who bothered to write more. Rest are mixed short comments of average and value for money IEM. Nevertheless, there is short review which I tried my best to translate:
  
 < 很宽松的调音..低频包围感很好,下潜一般但层次感竟然有,中频稍突出人声很柔和,高频稍暗,蛮均衡的流行调音,,绝壁不要被那个什么重低音骗了..分离度非常不错 >
  
 very loose sound tuning .. probably means relax kind of sound
 Low Frequency are wrapped nicely, low seems pretty normal but it seems to have some layering (probably some sub-bass?)
 Mid is slightly forward and vocal sound gentle.
 High is towards slight dark
 Tuned pretty balanced, and don't be misleaded by the advertised bass heavy tuning.
 Very good sound separation.

  
 Question is will this be on par with Xiaomi Piston II, Somic MH415, or probably Moxpad X3 given the similar price point.


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> Shipping wasn't free right? Says an extra $26 for DHL, but that's the best option.
> 
> I may go with Taobao + EMS.


 
 Why not just order from TVC?? I did, paid $159 with dhl. I dont think you can beat that.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Why not just order from TVC?? I did, paid $159 with dhl. I dont think you can beat that.


 
 I'm looking at $68 + $26 ePacket or $32 EMS (5 days) = $94 from certain sellers. Big difference.


----------



## Hibo

bhazard said:


> I'm looking at $68 + $26 ePacket or $32 EMS (5 days) = $94 from certain sellers. Big difference.


 

 wow that would be a nice price. But its without the fee for Taobao agent?
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.31.dnwpjN&id=35898224173
  
 This month I will not order, but possible next month. Than I will try  - if there is no other possibility -  to contact the seller directly (or if someone would do this).
  
 The Havi B3 seller on Taobao created a possibilty to order on aliexpress. Could be that another seller would do the same, if a few people ask for the possibility for ordering directly to US/EU on aliexpress/shop....


----------



## sobriety71

Hi,
  
 Here are some of the TB review comments I extracted from Don Scorpio Dolphin and Drama headphone. However, there ain't much comment on DRAMA.
  
 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
 适合听真人发声/清音乐，不适合重音乐/摇滚等类型，好评。
 Suitable for live vocal or sparse instrument music. Not appropriate for heavy, orchestra, rock and similar type of music.

 是喜欢的声音。高频不闷，低频不散。撇开音质
 It is the sound that I like. Highs are not dull with controlled bass. There is sound seperation.

 虽然没有drama一耳朵的惊艳,但中高频更透彻!喜欢厚实感低频的建议选drama,偏爱人声的选dolphin不会错,总体风格小清新.新耳机感觉整体声音薄了些,期待煲开后的效果~
 Though not as stunning as DRAMA. High and mid are more thorough (revealing).
 Those who prefer more bass should go for DRAMA, while those who love vocal should go for DOPLHIN. It tends to give an air of clarity. New headphone may sound thin and hopefully, it should resolve upon burn-in.

 外观比Drama好看多了，材料也没减，就是耳罩感觉浅了点，戴着不太舒服。头梁用料很赞。提醒买家朋友的一点是珍珠白实物没有图片好看，所以还是推荐大家买夜光海洋那一款。音质还是不错，不过换了风格，改走小清新路线了，低频和Drama不能比，但中高频要好多了，起码三频比较和谐。480肯定是物超所值了。继续攒钱等着入Drama。这么久了我还是对它的耳罩和头梁舒适度念念不忘~~虽然外表丑了点。。。
 DOLPHIN looks better than DRAMA and it has the same type of good built quality. Pearl white does not look as good as shown in the photo. Thus, recommended to go for luminous ocean blue color.
 The sound quality is good, but it has a different sound characteristics which tends to clarity. DOLPHIN low cannot be compared with DRAMA but has better high and mid. At least it sound more balanced. 480 is definitely value for money.
 Meanwhile, I just have to save up for DRAMA. I still cannot forget DRAMA's comfort ever since, though it does not look as good as DOPLHIN.
  
  
 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
 DRAMA review
 迫不及待的插到设备上试了一下，低频确实很犀利，中频表现也非常出众
 Lows are well controlled, high and mids performances are very outstanding.
  
  
 Hopefully, it will give us an idea of their sound difference.


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> I'm looking at $68 + $26 ePacket or $32 EMS (5 days) = $94 from certain sellers. Big difference.


 
 UGH...I got F%$ked...


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> UGH...I got F%$ked...


 
 Not really. TVC will probably honor a warranty. No such luck with Taobao forwarding. Much more difficult.


----------



## bhazard

Narmoo RIM, same as the Corecool U2. $23.99 after coupon code Headfi. www.narmoo.com


----------



## Hibo

After searching for other sources for the Dolphin I found a very similiar looking headphone:
 http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/review/parrot/zik/429914/
  
 http://www.parrot.com/zik/
  
 I think the engineers of the dolphin could had "a little bit" of their inspiration by this headphone 
  
 The cheapest price for the Drama which I found is 85 USD
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=25966728535


----------



## suzook

suzook said:


> I see in your sig, you have the m100's I have them currently, and im not crazy about them. A bit dark sounding, and imo not comfortable. Could you give me some comparison between the 2? Thanks


 
@twister6 not sure if you saw this...just curious. THanks


----------



## mochill

What is this sorcery ...havi b3proii is so natural and transparent


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> @twister6 not sure if you saw this...just curious. THanks


 
  
 Night and day in comparison.  In terms of build quality and compact folding - nothing can touch M-100, they build like a tank.  But they are inferior in everything else in comparison to Dolphin.  Earpad is a bit smaller (my ear fits better inside of Dolphin earpad).  Dolphin soundstage is wider.  M-100 is a perfect example of v-shaped EQ with mids (especially upper mids) recessed too much, while Dolphin's will be more balanced and more detailed.  Also, you get more sparkle in treble.  With bass, Dolphin wins again, more clarity and better separation of sub-bass and bass.  M-100 bass is warmer and not as punchy as Dolphin's.  As much as Dolphin's design looks "exotic", if I could have M-100 desing/build with a slightly bigger earpads and exactly same sound signature of Dolphin's - I would be VERY happy.  With M-100 I know they will outlast anything, with Dolphin - only time will tell about durability and build quality.  Hard to tell yet, but sound quality is amazing.
  
 Can't wait for others to receive and to review it so we can compare our "notes".  I'm very curious to see how consistent the sound and the build quality between more Dolphin's.  I get excited too easy when I get a new toy and really like it.  Let's see other proper reviews of these


----------



## kaitracid

The ear cups from the Drama seem to be smaller and rounder than those on the Dolphin, from the photos. I wonder how they'll fit on those who have larger heads/ears.
 I've found a review written in Chinese... http://piebbs.pconline.com.cn/topic-24053.html


----------



## mochill

The things in hearing must be an illusion ...if this is any indication of what the old version sounds like then those will be a effin killer iem...because proii already to my ears are very close to the level of the cardas em5813 for pennies and beating them at what it does....they are just losing in bass textures and soundstaging


----------



## Hibo

it seems that this is the Donscorpion online shop on taobao with best prices for the Dolphin:
  
 http://donscorpio.taobao.com/
  
 355 yuan (54 USD) for the Dolphin white and 559 yuan (91 usd) for the Drama
  
  
  
 Drama (different) reviews:
  
 http://piebbs.pconline.com.cn/topic-24053.html
 http://sh-meiluo.buynow.com.cn/itnews.php?mod=smzx_details&aid=51099
 http://www.audio160.com/news/2013/9/2013_9_23233.htm
 http://tu.pcpop.com/all-947133.htm
 http://digi.163.com/13/0730/18/9527V5KB001618JV.html
  
 with google translation the undestanding is ok


----------



## twister6

hibo said:


> it seems that this is the Donscorpio online shop on taobao with best prices for the Dolphin:
> 
> http://donscorpio.taobao.com/
> 
> 355 yuan (54 USD) for the Dolphin white and 559 yuan (91 usd) for the Drama


 
  
 But how can you order from that shop if you are in US?


----------



## Hibo

twister6 said:


> But how can you order from that shop if you are in US?


 

 with taobao agents.
 for example ugomark:
 http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/35716701237
  
 Someone in this thread didn't recommended ugomark, so this is only for seeing how it works, but the both other are recommended agents are (temp) down: mistertao.com and http://www.smalltao.com/
  
 I think the best would be to write the shop owner for another solution (e.g. aliexpress), but i couldn't find a contact formular.


----------



## pokenguyen

hibo said:


> it seems that this is the Donscorpion online shop on taobao with best prices for the Dolphin:
> 
> http://donscorpio.taobao.com/
> 
> 355 yuan (54 USD) for the Dolphin white and 559 yuan (91 usd) for the Drama


 
 Wow, those prices are too good to be true, more than half discount. I wonder if they are authentic though.


----------



## Hibo

pokenguyen said:


> Wow, those prices are too good to be true, more than half discount. I wonder if they are authentic though.


 
  
 I think that they are authentic. It seems that this is the producer store.
  
 http://sdonscorpio2.skyperson.net/news.asp
 --> Symbol below in the middle --> news below --> there is a link to this taobao store
  
 translation of the description:


> Dynamic beat headphones formally launched Taobao shop, welcome to visit.


 
  
 I think this was the old producer page. At the bottom:
  


> Copyright © 2007-2012 s-donscorpio.com All Rights Reserved 版权所有·动拍耳机


 
  
 I think that this is the new official page
 http://s-donscorpio.com/
  
 I will write an email to s-donscorpio.com and ask if it is the official taobao shop and if there is a possibility to order from EU/US
  
 edit:
 I sent a mail and will post if they answer.


----------



## reydj24

A good bass in ear under 50$?


----------



## peter123

reydj24 said:


> A good bass in ear under 50$?




Piston 2.0


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> The things in hearing must be an illusion ...if this is any indication of what the old version sounds like then those will be a effin killer iem...because proii already to my ears are very close to the level of the cardas em5813 for pennies and beating them at what it does....they are just losing in bass textures and soundstaging




Very interesting since I LOVE my modded pair as well, I don't even know what version I actually have but the do sound great. The only thing I miss is a bigger soundstage. Will be really interesting to compare with the old pro version.


----------



## BenF

Can someone please compare the Havi B3 Pro (old version) to the modded Piston2 or Carbo Basso?


----------



## banjoanton

peter123 said:


> Very interesting since I LOVE my modded pair as well, I don't even know what version I actually have but the do sound great. The only thing I miss is a bigger soundstage. Will be really interesting to compare with the old pro version.


 
 I would love to see you write a comparison between the two havi models when you get the old pro!!


----------



## peter123

banjoanton said:


> I would love to see you write a comparison between the two havi models when you get the old pro!!




I sure will


----------



## mochill

I will as well


----------



## mochill

I have b3, piston gold and basso ...but don't have time to compare but, I can definitely say the b3 is in top teir sound quality easily with only 4hrs of burn in...the bass has settled and the treble has open up and also the midrange has become clearer


----------



## Hal Rockwell

So how do I tell the two HAVI B3 versions apart?
 What do the stickers on the packages say?


----------



## mochill

Box and iem are same but the sound is different...just buy it from penonaudio.com they are legit and sell both the proii and old pro model. I don't have my old pro yet but have the proii and they are awesome and natural sounding


----------



## Hal Rockwell

mochill said:


> Box and iem are same but the sound is different...just buy it from penonaudio.com they are legit and sell both the proii and old pro model. I don't have my old pro yet but have the proii and they are awesome and natural sounding




Someone in the thread wrote that B3 now comes with stickers on the boxes so people would be able to tell them apart.


----------



## Hibo

Somic MM163 shipped from US only for US customers for 39.99 USD (+5 USD shipping costs if order is less than 50USD)
  
 http://gorillagadgets.com/collections/headphones/products/somic-mm-163-stereo-monitor-headphones
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/689053/somic-mm163-a-50-ath-m50-alternative


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> The things in hearing must be an illusion ...if this is any indication of what the old version sounds like then those will be a effin killer iem...because proii already to my ears are very close to the level of the cardas em5813 for pennies and beating them at what it does....they are just losing in bass textures and soundstaging


 
 Yep. The Pro II is good, but the Pro 1 is a monster. The 2 has the bigger bass, but less treble, bass texture, and soundstage.
  
 The 1 has the most insane imaging and transparency I've heard yet, but is very much bass neutral like the RE-400. You can vividly heard the separate channels, instruments, and voices in perfect clarity between each ear.


----------



## bhazard

hibo said:


> it seems that this is the Donscorpion online shop on taobao with best prices for the Dolphin:
> 
> http://donscorpio.taobao.com/
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome job finding the Don Scorpio store!
  
 engtaobao.com is another legit seller, but they only ship ePacket, EMS, or DHL, so shipping will be in the $28 range. Mistertao and engtaobao are my current favorite agents, and mistertao is down currently.


----------



## mochill

Sounds like neutral reference for me and I'm in for a treat...the proii isn't so bassy with the burnin I did its cleared up so fast it was crazy


----------



## mochill

Also like to add I'm using Logitech ue tips.


----------



## Rayzilla

This is not directly related to the primary topic of this thread but it is related to the online/internet business in China. I think it is a good thing and if effectively enforced, it should improve the shady reputation of buying from online vendors in China (although this is aimed mainly to protect consumers in China first but this should still have indirect benefits for non-China consumers).
  
 Consumer Rights Protection Law
 The new Consumer Rights Protection Law provides more protection for consumers. Previously, consumers had the burden of proof to show the defects of the products or services purchased. The new law shifts the burden of proof from the consumer to the seller for six months after the products or services are provided (the privilege expires after six months). It also confirms the right of rescission for consumers on products purchased via internet, television, phone or mail, which means the customers have the right to return most products without any specific reasons within 7 days of receiving them. Additionally, the new law adds heavier obligations for online transaction platform providers. They will be held liable in a dispute if they cannot provide the real name, address and effective contact information of a seller to consumers of online purchases. It also increases the punitive damages for conducting fraudulent acts in a transaction at three times the original price. The new law will come into effect on March 15, 2014.
 - See more at: http://www.china-briefing.com/news/2014/02/14/recap-of-chinas-key-2013-value-added-tax-and-legal-regulatory-updates.html#more-26141


----------



## Hibo

@Rayzilla
 Very interesting informations. This is very similiar to the directive of the EU (1999/44/EG) and therewith to the transformation in german law.
 The shift in the burden of proof is six month, too. The return without reasons is 14 days.
 The transformation of the directive in Germany was in 2002.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Also like to add I'm using Logitech ue tips.


 
 Where can I get UE tips without spending a fortune?


----------



## Hibo

@bhazard
 These are loooking like the UE Tips, but I think these aren't original:
 http://www.ebay.de/itm/Replacement-silicone-earbud-replacement-tips-for-50-types-30-PAIRS-Clear-/151016670722 (30 pieces for ~13 USD)
  
  
  
 What is exactly the problem with *ugomark.com*. It seems that this agent supports only amazon.cn. I need some chinese books and amazon.cn seems to be a good source for that.


----------



## suzook

hibo said:


> @bhazard
> These are loooking like the UE Tips, but I think these aren't original:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Replacement-silicone-earbud-replacement-tips-for-50-types-30-PAIRS-Clear-/151016670722 (30 pieces for ~13 USD)
> 
> ...


 
 I thought the ue tips were foam?


----------



## BenF

Does anyone have experience with http://www.alsotao.com ?


----------



## mochill

Amazon has the tips for $5 but don't mind me I paid $18 for one day shipping


----------



## Hibo

suzook said:


> I thought the ue tips were foam?


 

 I thought that he wants this Logitech UE Tips:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/594115/ue-700-tips-mtpc-brilliance


----------



## r2muchstuff

Has anyone tried these?
  
*DUNU DN-C60II Clip-on Style*
  
 I cannot find any reviews.
  
 I am thinking they could be fun while doing yard type work.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## mochill

Its different


----------



## Hibo

-


----------



## MuZo2

benf said:


> Does anyone have experience with http://www.alsotao.com ?


 

 I used them previously , they have very good pre-sales and after sales service . Also good for refunds. But they are on expensive side.


----------



## banjoanton

Has anyone bought something from taobao, via mistertao, with a discount? It seems like they charge the full price and then refund the discounted money. Can someone confirm this? 
  
 For example: 
 Takstar Pro 80 costs 265 yuan right now, 399 before. (http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.fmt9MX&id=4600871029&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=).
 When you paste the link to mistertao it still says that the full price is 65 dollars, which is approx. 399 yuan. 
  
 This is the only link confirming my precious statement. 
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/doc/58
  
 Does anyone have some experience with this?


----------



## bhazard

banjoanton said:


> Has anyone bought something from taobao, via mistertao, with a discount? It seems like they charge the full price and then refund the discounted money. Can someone confirm this?
> 
> For example:
> Takstar Pro 80 costs 265 yuan right now, 399 before. (http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.fmt9MX&id=4600871029&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=).
> ...


 
 They will do this for you. You will need to follow up with them during and after the purchase to get the credit back in your balance.


----------



## banjoanton

bhazard said:


> They will do this for you. You will need to follow up with them during and after the purchase to get the credit back in your balance.


 
 Thank you.
  
 It's pretty simple to do so, right?
 Wouldn't want to spend days trying talking to them.


----------



## jant71

bhazard, how far does the low/sub bass extend in the old/original HAVI B3? Lower than the AX35?


----------



## Shawn71

suzook said:


> I thought the ue tips were foam?




No mfr supply tips as only foams but as bonus like 1-4pairs along with regular 3 or 4 to 13 silicon tips....but again it does not imply to all IEM models but select ones.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> bhazard, how far does the low/sub bass extend in the old/original HAVI B3? Lower than the AX35?


 
 They extend the same, but the AX35 has a little more power.


----------



## bhazard

*Jolly Roger M1*
  
Another new find today in the mail. Sades, which makes some excellent gaming headphones, has come out with their "Jolly Roger" headphones and IEMs. Yes, it has Pirate writing and swords in their logo in case you were wondering. These are entry level headphones and iems, but the M1 packs a nice clear, warm sound well worth the $30 they go for. They have a clean sleek look to them, and have a remote and mic on the detachable cable.
  
They aren't giant killers, but they are very enjoyable with beefy bass levels (which bleed into the mids a bit, common at this price point), but the mids and treble remain pretty clear. They can be found on ebay, dx.com, and tons of other places. 
  
One hour in and I'm enjoying them.
  
Jolly Roger M1 = 40mm On Ear with Mic = ~$30
 http://dx.com/p/jolly-roger-m1-folding-headphones-w-microphone-for-iphone-ipad-samsung-black-grey-275643#.UwwfevldXh4
  

  
Jolly Roger E100 and E200 = Dynamic iems = ~$10


----------



## banjoanton

kl500 said:


> Taobao is great!
> Just bought 20 pairs of large foam tips for my iems for $12 in mistertao.
> Seems, that i will be ordering Donsscorpio Dolphins soon. For $80-90 they seem unresistable.


 
 Can you send the link?? Sounds like a great deal!


----------



## MuZo2

hibo said:


> *Alsotao: *73 USD (without charges):
> http://www.alsotao.com/product/35716701237/taobao
> 
> *Mistertao*: 59 USD (without charges):
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/35716701237.html


 
 Note Alsotao is with service charges and Mistertao without. So in the end it will be same  I guess.


----------



## Hibo

muzo2 said:


> Note Alsotao is with service charges and Mistertao without. So in the end it will be same  I guess.


 
 sorry, you're right! Alsotao is without shipping costs, but with charges.
  
 The only difference between the agents is that Alsotao refunds the too much payed shipping costs (if you have too much payed) and mistertao will send you the sum of shipping costs if they receive and weigh the package.
   
So the endprice should be the same.


----------



## peter123

I've got a question about TVC Mall: Are they an actual store or are they a forwarding service?


----------



## BenF

peter123 said:


> I've got a question about TVC Mall: Are they an actual store or are they a forwarding service?


 

 They are a store


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> They are a store




Thank you. Then I can start pushing them to ship my order.


----------



## Hibo

Penonaudio offers now the Donscorpio Drama:
 http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=231
  
 Yesterday I thought about it to contact the shopowner for asking him offering Don scorpio products, but I discarded the thought and didn't contact him.
  
 Could be that someome else of head-fi.org had contacted him or he reads the thread.
  
 I hope that he will offer the dolphin.


----------



## Zelda

hibo said:


> Penonaudio offers now the Donscorpio Drama:
> http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=231
> 
> but for 179 USD
> ...


 
 now $125


----------



## bhazard

Damn. I would have bought from him if I waited a day. Shipping will come out to about that, and I could have used paypal.


----------



## BenF

I'm pretty sure bigbargainonline is following this thread


----------



## Hibo

benf said:


> I'm pretty sure bigbargainonline is following this thread


 
  
  
 I think so, too!
  


zelda said:


> now $125


 
  
 Thats nice. Its a little bit more expensiv than a tao agent, but I think its ok with support, direct shipping (no agent) and better shippment method.
 I would really like to know how good the SQ of the drama compared to the dolphin is.


----------



## bhazard

hibo said:


> I think so, too!
> 
> 
> Thats nice. Its a little bit more than tao agent, but I think its ok with support, direct shipping (no agent) and better shippment method.
> I would really like to know how good the SQ of the drama is.


 
 With shipping and commission fees, you will pay about the same through an agent. Penon uses quick ePacket shipping, Paypal, and has better support. Huge plusses.


----------



## Zelda

benf said:


> I'm pretty sure bigbargainonline is following this thread


 
 seems so. he also got the Xiaomi Piston 2 and still has the VSD1 LE


----------



## Inszy

After reading chinese reviews of Drama:
 Lots of bass, average mids, not too good treble. Probably they aren't such amazing headphones as we would like.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> After reading chinese reviews of Drama:
> Lots of bass, average mids, not too good treble. Probably they aren't such amazing headphones as we would like.


 
 Looks like the Drama is the bass DJ Beats type headphone, where the Dolphin is the mid and treble focused one. Maybe they complement each other. We do know from one person that the Dolphin is good though.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Looks like the Drama is the bass DJ Beats type headphone, where the Dolphin is the mid and treble focused one. Maybe they complement each other. We do know from one person that the Dolphin is good though.


 

 We haven't seen any comparisons with the popular phones such as ES700, HPH-200, S400/500/680, Momentums.
 It's hard to make a decision without a reference point.


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> We haven't seen any comparisons with the popular phones such as ES700, HPH-200, S400/500/680, Momentums.
> It's hard to make a decision without a reference point.




Well yeah, no one owns one yet.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Well yeah, no one owns one yet.


 

 That's not a good enough excuse here


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> That's not a good enough excuse here :wink_face:




Lol !


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> Thank you. Then I can start pushing them to ship my order.


 
 Same here. Being a store, these should go out quickly. My order still hasnt shipped.


----------



## mochill

I'm the one tell bigbarginonline about the latest and greatest iem that everyone wants


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> I'm the one tell bigbarginonline about the latest and greatest iem that everyone wants


 
 Well, keep doing it


----------



## mochill

Will do


----------



## Hibo

mochill said:


> I'm the one tell bigbarginonline about the latest and greatest iem that everyone wants


 
  
 Did you tell bigbarginonline about the Don scorpio headphones, too?


----------



## twister6

So I guess nobody else got Dolphin's yet?  Curious to hear other opinions about it.  At the current moment, these are my FAVORITE headphones.  And if these sound that good, I can't even imagine how much better Drama is going to be.


----------



## suzook

twister6 said:


> So I guess nobody else got Dolphin's yet?  Curious to hear other opinions about it.  At the current moment, these are my FAVORITE headphones.  And if these sound that good, I can't even imagine how much better Drama is going to be.




Why would they be better?


----------



## bhazard

*Senmai SM-HD900*
  
 Senmai is another brand unknown to us in the US, but they put out some very good quality sets. I just got the Senmai SM-HD900 in today, and I'm liking it the best over all the other Senmai models I tried, which were also pretty good (SM-HD800 (vocals, light bass), SM-HP8 (DJ, bass).
  

  

  
 Right out of the box, I don't find anything recessed. Mids are actually pushed forward a bit, but the bass is still nicely present. Treble is well extended, and there is no noticeable bass bleed. Everything is clear. If the mids even out a bit, these could be a killer set.
  
 Comes with 2 cables, a coiled cable, and a separate cable with remote and mic for mobile use.
  
 The box says active noise cancellation, but there are no batteries? Unless there is some magic tech going on, I doubt these are truly active. They do block out noise extremely well however.
  
 $70... so far the Martin Logan Mikros 90 closeout is beating these on value, but these are very, very good right out of the box. Going to update after more burn in.
  
 Some other reviews here:
 http://www.neodim.org/news/peremestit_ego_tancevalnyj_zal_senmai_sm_hd900_dj_naushniki/2013-12-07-43
 http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/981/981280.shtml
 http://wanke.etao.com/product/detail/117907.html?spm=0.0.0.0.VpF4SL


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> So I guess nobody else got Dolphin's yet?  Curious to hear other opinions about it.  At the current moment, these are my FAVORITE headphones.  And if these sound that good, I can't even imagine how much better Drama is going to be.


 
 The Dolphin may actually be the better headphone, as descriptions make it seem more geared to us neutral, audiophile types. Descriptions for the Drama say it leans more toward being bass heavy.
  
 I have both on the way, so I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> Why would they be better?


 
  
 my review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/1500#post_10295995


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The Dolphin may actually be the better headphone, as descriptions make it seem more geared to us neutral, audiophile types. Descriptions for the Drama say it leans more toward being bass heavy.
> 
> I have both on the way, so I'll let you know when they arrive.


 
  
 Awesome, can't wait to hear your impressions!!!


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> The Dolphin may actually be the better headphone, as descriptions make it seem more geared to us neutral, audiophile types. Descriptions for the Drama say it leans more toward being bass heavy.
> 
> I have both on the way, so I'll let you know when they arrive.


 
 Looking forward to read your comparison between the Mikros and the Dolphin.


----------



## peter123

airomjosh said:


> Looking forward to read your comparison between the Mikros and the Dolphin.




+1


----------



## banjoanton

kl500 said:


> Here you go!
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/19777559948.html


 
 Thank you!! If it's possible, please leave some feedback on the tips when you get them!


----------



## jekostas

Are they made of real dolphin?


----------



## peter123

jekostas said:


> Are they made of real dolphin?




If not I'm returning mine


----------



## quartertone

The black tips do warm up the sound slightly, I find. Not quite as much as Complys, but enough to notice.


----------



## Hibo

Donscorpio Dolphin (99USD):
  
 http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=232
  
 Donscorpio Bass Colour (35USD):
  
 http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=233


----------



## kaitracid

From Taobao, the final price of the Dolphins is $80, which is $19 cheaper...


----------



## analogsurviver

mochill said:


> I'm the one tell bigbarginonline about the latest and greatest iem that everyone wants


 
 One of the results: 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAVI-B3-Professional-High-Fidelity-Quality-Dual-Driver-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/380837555791?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58abafee4f
  
 You can choose among the new Havi B3 Pro II or the original Havi B3 Pro (old version) by leaving the message at the end of the auction..
  
 There is an introductory discount of 10 % that at the moment of this post will expire in 19 hours - essentially, you get shipping for free.
  
 THANK YOU ! ( With angry looks from my wallet ...).
  
 Pul.......ling the trigger - DONE !


----------



## peter123

hibo said:


> Donscorpio Dolphin (99USD):
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=232
> 
> ...


 
 That's a great price. I paid $129 for my pair + $29 for DHL shipping.
  


kaitracid said:


> From Taobao, the final price of the Dolphins is $80, which is $19 cheaper...


 
  
 For $19 I would still choose Penon due to PayPal payment, fast shipping and well known seller but YMMV.


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> That's a great price. I paid $129 for my pair + $29 for DHL shipping.
> 
> 
> For $19 I would still choose Penon due to PayPal payment, fast shipping and well known seller but YMMV.


 
 Im seeing $145.


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> Im seeing $145.


 
 Yepp, looks as if it's back to $145 again. Very limited time offer


----------



## kaitracid

I didn't know you can't pay with PayPal on taobao. How does one pay the item, then?


----------



## BenF

peter123 said:


> Yepp, looks as if it's back to $145 again. Very limited time offer


 

 Back to 99$ ...


----------



## BenF

analogsurviver said:


> One of the results:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAVI-B3-Professional-High-Fidelity-Quality-Dual-Driver-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/380837555791?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58abafee4f
> 
> ...


 

 The 10% discount on eBay is the same as the shipping cost, so combined both options are 59$.
 Obviously, it's better to buy directly (if you trust the seller), since he won't need to pay the eBay commission and will be more motivated in the future to provide new items.


----------



## quartertone

analogsurviver said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the one tell bigbarginonline about the latest and greatest iem that everyone wants
> ...


 
  
"Like faithful lover, warm, soft, soothing your ears and soul."


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> [COLOR=333333]"Like faithful lover, warm, soft, soothing your ears and soul." [/COLOR]




Who can resist that


----------



## analogsurviver

quartertone said:


> "Like faithful lover, warm, soft, soothing your ears and soul."


 
 Haha, thanks.
  
 It was pure pragmatism on my side; I was already mentally *preparing* to go trough the hassle of  taobao and ....tao.whatever, - and finding a reputable dealer not selling fakes on ebay was like the last song from Frank Zappa's album Grand Wazoo : after pretty much highest energy charged big band jazz from the pen of one of the best composers in history, something warm, comfy and soothing:


----------



## Baycode

Hi, I have been using Vsonic GR07 for 2 years and loved it. But one of the drivers died last year and I have purchased a Sony MH1C. I like the sound of MH1C over  the GR07! But recently B3 got my attention and I wanted to ask some questions to the experienced guys here. Is it worth for me to buy a B3 since I already own a Sony MH1C? What are the differences and similarities between two iems? Can anybody compare them to GR07 as well (My main considerations are SQ, soundstage, 3D and blocking the outside noise)?.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doodier

Penonaudio says my Havis are shipped so hopefully they'll be here soon


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> Back to 99$ ...




Back to 145$


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> Penonaudio says my Havis are shipped so hopefully they'll be here soon




Mine are shipped as well!


----------



## BenF

peter123 said:


> Back to 145$


 

 Nope:


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> Nope:




Strange I get 99$ on my phone and 145$ on my tablet.....


----------



## analogsurviver

benf said:


> The 10% discount on eBay is the same as the shipping cost, so combined both options are 59$.
> Obviously, it's better to buy directly (if you trust the seller), since he won't need to pay the eBay commission and will be more motivated in the future to provide new items.


 
 True - but it is the first "dance" with this seller for me.
  
 It almost gave me heart attack after I clicked the link given originally by bhazard when B3 Pro (Old Version) became available on taobao again - redirecting me as a foreign buyer to aliexpress, where shipping alone did not dip below 100 $...
  
 After such experience, finesse like going with the seller directly or trough ebay and its commisions is a rather moot point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## Icy56

I'm really starting to question the legitimacy of ibuygou. I know a lot of you guys have used that website but its been over 2 months now and I have yet to get my order. I know Chinese new year and all but I ordered my piston 2.0 a month before that and they haven't replied to any of my emails. Thankfully it was only $20 but i'm never trusting my money to a company like that without some type of buyer's protection ever again. This is getting incredibly frustrating especially since I barely have enough money in college right now.


----------



## BenF

peter123 said:


> Strange I get 99$ on my phone and 145$ on my tablet...


 
 The price is in direct relation to the screen size. Get your Nokia 2600 out for the best price


----------



## analogsurviver

icy56 said:


> I'm really starting to question the legitimacy of ibuygou. I know a lot of you guys have used that website but its been over 2 months now and I have yet to get my order. I know Chinese new year and all but I ordered my piston 2.0 a month before that and they haven't replied to any of my emails. Thankfully it was only $20 but i'm never trusting my money to a company like that without some type of buyer's protection ever again. This is getting incredibly frustrating especially since I barely have enough money in college right now.


 
 My Pistons arrived in little under a month - hope you get yours soon.
  


benf said:


> The price is in direct relation to the screen size. Get your Nokia 2600 out for the best price


 























.


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> The price is in direct relation to the screen size. Get your Nokia 2600 out for the best price :tongue_smile:




lol


----------



## unknwn

So Havi B3 PRO(old) is being sold again? Wasn't it discontinued?


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> I'm the one tell bigbarginonline about the latest and greatest iem that everyone wants


 
 Tell him we want Astrotec AX-30, Astrotec AX-35, Audio Technica ATH-IM50, and ATH-IM70


----------



## analogsurviver

unknwn said:


> So Havi B3 PRO(old) is being sold again? Wasn't it discontinued?


 
 Hard to say, whether it was discontinued and some remaining stock made available for sale - or it  is being again produced. I jumped at the possibility of getting one trough a dependable seller ASAP ( please see a couple of posts back ). I suggest getting it quickly , if you want ti; if it is remaining stock only with no new production of the Old Version, the supplies are likely to drain fast.


----------



## peter123

@Grayson73

He's got the Astrotec's, I got my ax35 there.

I support the IM50/70 though.


----------



## peter123

The Having B3 Pro were discontinued but were put back in production after heavy lobbying from a couple of person's in this thread I believe.

If this is correct they might very well disappear again when most of us in this thread got them.


----------



## mochill

My b3pro I is coming soon


----------



## peter123

Mine too......


----------



## mochill

My pistons v2 from bigbarginonline should be here today


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> Mine too......


 
 I have AX-30 on the way.  Look forward to your AX-35 vs B3 Pro compare.


----------



## quartertone

grayson73 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the one tell bigbarginonline about the latest and greatest iem that everyone wants
> ...


 
  
 He sells Chinese rather than Japanese.


----------



## banjoanton

I must say this, I look at this thread several times per day and absolutely love it. The frequent update of great headphones to a cheap price is amzing. Keep the good work up guys!
  
 I think I'll order the B3 Pro now through penon now... Wouldn't want to miss them.


----------



## Hibo

Does anybody know a good (cheap) source for IEM Tips.
 Foam, silicone....
  
 I could imagine that some chinese seller offer a good package with different material, sizes etc.


----------



## peter123

These are the only tips you'll ever need 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=221359995616


----------



## BenF

peter123 said:


> These are the only tips you'll ever need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They aren't so good for wide-bored IEMs.


----------



## peter123

They'll fit if you threatens them 

Edit: the Vsonic ones are a tiny bit wider I believe and pretty similar otherwise. I think they're available for purchase on eBay.


----------



## mochill

The pistons from bigbarginonline is much better sounding and the color is deep gold and comes with the metal shirt clip and the tips are labeled s,m,l


----------



## krist2an

mochill said:


> The pistons from bigbarginonline is much better sounding and the color is deep gold and comes with the metal shirt clip and the tips are labeled s,m,l


 
 Compared to which Pistons?


----------



## mochill

Inshoes pistons


----------



## fnkcow

mochill said:


> The pistons from bigbarginonline is much better sounding and the color is deep gold and comes with the metal shirt clip and the tips are labeled s,m,l


 
  
 Is the TE-05 that much better than the MH415 and Piston 2.0? You have the Havi 2 for now not the Old Version yet so I reckon wouldn't put them on the same level..
 I know FX-850 is the best but also at that price..


----------



## vic2vic

mochill said:


> My b3pro I is coming soon


 
 Hi mochill (and all others in the thread).
 How the b3pro (new version) compares to the Pistons 2.0 and Vsonic VSD1 (I think you have/had this one)?
 And how far are they from the Jvc hafx850 ? Thanks
  
 I'm still on the fence for the b3pro (old), as I'm not sure if they will outperform the Pistons 2.0 or the Vsonic VSD1LE. Love both of them for rock, metal and ambient music.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> The pistons from bigbarginonline is much better sounding and the color is deep gold and comes with the metal shirt clip and the tips are labeled s,m,l


 
 My Pistons from Xiaomi Taobao also have this. Bigbargain may be the only legit seller aside from Xiaomi themselves atm.
  
 The ibuygou's do sound very similar though.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> My Pistons from Xiaomi Taobao also have this. Bigbargain may be the only legit seller aside from Xiaomi themselves atm.
> 
> The ibuygou's do sound very similar though.


 
  
 Actually I found a seller on Amazon (US) who promises to me he has real Pistons 2.0 and even sent me a picture of the real next to the fake ones for comparison.  I have those on order since last week.  I hope to get it sometime next week, and will write my review about it.  Also, will confirm if those are real or fake.  The price was $24.90 + $3.99 shipping.


----------



## mochill

Fx850 is the best then te05 then pistons then b3proii...do you know what's funny the pistons from bigbargine sounds like a hybrid iem....mids/highs are balance armuture sound and bass is dynamic


----------



## BenF

mochill said:


> Fx850 is the best then te05 then pistons then b3proii...do you know what's funny the pistons from bigbargine sounds like a hybrid iem....mids/highs are balance armuture sound and bass is dynamic


 

 Pistons above B3 Pro II?


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> Pistons above B3 Pro II?


 
 Yes. The Pro II tries to sound like the Pistons, but does it with much less treble, much less.
  
 The Pro 1 treble is crisp and clear as can be, but doesn't have as much bass.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Yes. The Pro II tries to sound like the Pistons, but does it with much less treble, much less.
> 
> The Pro 1 treble is crisp and clear as can be, but doesn't have as much bass.


 

 So are Pistons better then both versions of Havi B3 Pro?


----------



## suzook

Just got my takstar pro80's. Sound is unbelievable. I would have thought they were $300. Plenty of controlled bass, silky smooth treble, and lively mids. Really liking them. What I don't like is the build quality. I have $10 over the ears built better than these. I don't see how they could hold up...I guess I was expecting a lil something better with build, but at $55 I guess I could always buy a new pair when they break. Once I get my dolphins, I will see which I like better, keep one, sell the other.


----------



## Taveren

suzook said:


> Just got my takstar pro80's. Sound is unbelievable. I would have thought they were $300. Plenty of controlled bass, silky smooth treble, and lively mids. Really liking them. What I don't like is the build quality. I have $10 over the ears built better than these. I don't see how they could hold up...I guess I was expecting a lil something better with build, but at $55 I guess I could always buy a new pair when they break. Once I get my dolphins, I will see which I like better, keep one, sell the other.


 
 try to change the pads to HM5 pads and stuff the insides with cotton or rope and enjoy it more. IMO build quality is good, not great but ok. if anything I would comment on the Pro 80's is the cable but that is just me nit pickin.
  
 cheers!


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> So are Pistons better then both versions of Havi B3 Pro?


 
 No. The Havi Pro 1 is my favorite by far. The Pistons are better than Havi Pro 2 though.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> No. The Havi Pro 1 is my favorite by far. The Pistons are better than Havi Pro 2 though.


 

 Thank god! I have ordered the Pro I yesterday.
 May be it's just because of the shape, but I really want to see how it'll compare to IE80.


----------



## airomjosh

Cant wait for more impressions on the  Dolphin, took the plunge and bought them just now. Hope to receive them after a day or two. I'll give my impressions and compare them with the Takstars (Pro80 and HD6000) as soon as I get hold of them.


----------



## sobriety71

analogsurviver said:


> Hard to say, whether it was discontinued and some remaining stock made available for sale - or it  is being again produced. I jumped at the possibility of getting one trough a dependable seller ASAP ( please see a couple of posts back ). I suggest getting it quickly , if you want ti; if it is remaining stock only with no new production of the Old Version, the supplies are likely to drain fast.


 

 For Havi Pro (old version), I had spoken to them and told him that it is popular on here. They capitalise on that and reproduce the current batch. I order 2 set for myself and I would believe they have around 50units for current batch, as I asked him how many does he have. He only replied that he has quite a number but lmited unless someone purchase large quantity. Somehow, I noticed the price for old Pro has gone up as well. If you really want it, grab it in case they decided to stop producing it again. However, I think they will produce another batch If the demand is high.


----------



## analogsurviver

sobriety71 said:


> For Havi Pro (old version), I had spoken to them and told him that it is popular on here. They capitalise on that and reproduce the current batch. I order 2 set for myself and I would believe they have around 50units for current batch, as I asked him how many does he have. He only replied that he has quite a number but lmited unless someone purchase large quantity. Somehow, I noticed the price for old Pro has gone up as well. If you really want it, grab it in case they decided to stop producing it again. However, I think they will produce another batch If the demand is high.


 
 Thank you for the update. It is something about what I suspected. I was quite relieved after I got the confirmation of shipment of the single pair of  Old Version by the bigbargainsonline/penonaudio in the mail first thing after I woke up.
  
 To *think* around here is - *to know nothing* - no offence intended. In a million pcs producing society as China it is very unlikely they will produce some "boutique" quantity of "obsolete" item - but I would like nothing more than being proven wrong in this case. Let's hope...
  
 Now the ... WAIT. That is something I could do without with anything Chinese - I know there are fast courier services out there, but in case of IEMs they are just too expensive to consider.


----------



## peter123

My Dolphin's finally shipped, with DHL the should be here in the beginning of next week.

@BenF If you mod the Havi Pro ii they're way better than the Piston's. On the other hand I see no reason getting the Pro ii while the original Pro's are available.


----------



## 129207

Did anyone have any luck exchanging their Havi B3 II Crap Edition for a B3 Pro? I was thinking about asking Bigbargainonline for a discount on his stock of B3 Pro if I send him my unused, Ibuygou-bought B3 II... It's a long shot, I know.


----------



## peter123

negakinu said:


> Did anyone have any luck exchanging their Havi B3 II Crap Edition for a B3 Pro? I was thinking about asking Bigbargainonline for a discount on his stock of B3 Pro if I send him my unused, Ibuygou-bought B3 II... It's a long shot, I know.


 
 If you're capable of modding I strongly suggest you'll remove the filters on your existing Havi's (very very easy to do) and also remove the resistors if you feel up to it (a little more comlicated and you'll need a soldering iron to do it). I've done this "operasjon" and I'm very satisfied with the result. I'll be getting my Pro's (the old version) during next week and will post a comparison between the two when I get them.


----------



## Bananiq

So how does compare B3 Pro I with Brainwavz R3 and AT-IMH70?  All of them are dual dynamic. Have somebody heard all of them? Also it would be nice to know where does AX-35 fit in those


----------



## ebrian

bhazard said:


> No. The Havi Pro 1 is my favorite by far. The Pistons are better than Havi Pro 2 though.


 
 Does this have anything to do with sound signature though?  From past posts I've gotten the impression that Pro 1 is a more neutral than the Pistons' warm and bassy signature. 
  
 Or would you say that despite a softer bass, the mids and highs are so great that it just doesn't matter; thus making pro1 superior?
  
 Inquiring basshead minds would like some insight


----------



## vic2vic

ebrian said:


> Does this have anything to do with sound signature though?  From past posts I've gotten the impression that Pro 1 is a more neutral than the Pistons' warm and bassy signature.
> 
> Or would you say that despite a softer bass, the mids and highs are so great that it just doesn't matter; thus making pro1 superior?
> 
> Inquiring basshead minds would like some insight


 
 +1


----------



## bhazard

The Pro 1 is the anti basshead, but the clarity and everything else about it is so great, that it does not matter. Bass is sufficient enough, better than the RE-400 slightly.
  
 The Piston is the basshead IEM. The one directly from Xiaomi is even better controlled with bass and treble.
  
 For under $100 for both, they are excellent complements to each other, with premium like quality.


----------



## fnkcow

Somic MH415 is hardly mentioned anymore, even though is said to be favourite at $30 compared to Pistons at $20. Does MH415 have good bass compared to Pistons? Less than Pistons but more than Pro 1? SQ preference wise Pro 1 then MH415 then Pistons?


----------



## bhazard

fnkcow said:


> Somic MH415 is hardly mentioned anymore, even though is said to be favourite at $30 compared to Pistons at $20. Does MH415 have good bass compared to Pistons? Less than Pistons but more than Pro 1? SQ preference wise Pro 1 then MH415 then Pistons?


 
 The Pistons I got from Xiaomi sound better to me. The MH415 is tough to get a comfortable fit with, and is very tip dependent. The Somic and Moxpad are still great though.


----------



## Bananiq

@Twister6 in your review of Don Scorpio Dolphin you mentioned it surpasses cans 2x - 3x more cost. Could you please elaborate on that? How does Dolphin compare to those HPs?


----------



## mochill

Pistons are basshead headphone and the jvc hafxz200 and Sony mdrxb90ex


----------



## Inszy

fnkcow said:


> Somic MH415 is hardly mentioned anymore, even though is said to be favourite at $30 compared to Pistons at $20. Does MH415 have good bass compared to Pistons? Less than Pistons but more than Pro 1? SQ preference wise Pro 1 then MH415 then Pistons?



I prefer Somic - Piston are more bass heavy, have so-so treble and sometimes lack the detail compared to the MH415.
B3 Pro v1 are too dark for me. They are just too slow.


----------



## Doodier

inszy said:


> B3 Pro v1 are too dark for me. They are just too slow.


 
 Interesting, first time we're hearing something like this I think


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> The Pistons I got from Xiaomi sound better to me. The MH415 is tough to get a comfortable fit with, and is very tip dependent. The Somic and Moxpad are still great though.


 
 The mh415 sound incredible to me. I do agree about the fit, they suck. I made custom ones out of foam earplugs. Fit like a glove, and sound great. Loving these lil cheapies. They blow away ie's costing more than $100.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> I prefer Somic - Piston are more bass heavy, have so-so treble and sometimes lack the detail compared to the MH415.
> B3 Pro v1 are too dark for me. They are just too slow.


 
 You got the V1 in? The V2 is much darker. You must have really hated the V2
  
 Junk the stock tips too, they suck.


----------



## Inszy

That's why I use tips from Meelectronic. And generally I don't like dark sound, which is why I prefer ba drivers.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> That's why I use tips from Meelectronic. And generally I don't like dark sound, which is why I prefer ba drivers.


 
 I usually can't stand BA drivers for being too harsh. AX-35 is the first one that's tolerable to me. The Teac is pretty nice too.


----------



## suzook

My dolphins coming tomorrow!!! Wow, that was quick.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> My dolphins coming tomorrow!!! Wow, that was quick.




One thing about DHL and even EMS, they may be a little expensive, but they ship crazy fast. Usually 3-5 days


----------



## freemind

Great thread, best way is someone can setup a store in US to sell all authentic aisian brands, which can save a lot of our waiting time and risks


----------



## SyCo87

bhazard said:


> I usually can't stand BA drivers for being too harsh. AX-35 is the first one that's tolerable to me. The Teac is pretty nice too.


 

I just purchased them and was wondering if the isolation was really that bad, and if it is bad, what tips do you recommend to remedy that?


----------



## peter123

syco87 said:


> I just purchased them and was wondering if the isolation was really that bad, and if it is bad, what tips do you recommend to remedy that?


 
 Are you talking about the AX35 or the Teac's?


----------



## SyCo87

AX35, sorry. I was think double or triple flange. Or maybe some trusty ol foams would do.


----------



## peter123

syco87 said:


> AX35, sorry. I was think double or triple flange. Or maybe some trusty ol foams would do.


 
 I get a good seel and at least average isolation with the Sony hybrids.
  
 The AX35 is really nice I hope you like them as well


----------



## SyCo87

peter123 said:


> I get a good seel and at least average isolation with the Sony hybrids.
> 
> The AX35 is really nice I hope you like them as well




I'm sure I will. It's going to be a bit of a change from what I'm use to. Everything I've heard thus far have dynamic drivers so I'm sure my ears aren't ready. I've been yearning for a nice clean sound to get the most out of some of my alternative and more instrumental songs.


----------



## Hibo

bhazard said:


> One thing about DHL and even EMS, they may be a little expensive, but they ship crazy fast. Usually 3-5 days


----------



## peter123

Did any of you guys that ordered from Penonaudio got tracking number for your shipment(s)?
  
 I've haven't got any even though I sendt an e-mail asking for it. When I bought from him of ebay I've always got it as soon as the item is shipped.............


----------



## Doodier

No tracking number here either. People in this thread said they didn't get the tracking number but still the package arrived really fast and everything was okay so I'm confident it's gonna be a pleasant buying experience


----------



## Shawn71

I got mine when I ordered my VSD-LE and they used HK post.


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> No tracking number here either. People in this thread said they didn't get the tracking number but still the package arrived really fast and everything was okay so I'm confident it's gonna be a pleasant buying experience


 
 Yeah, I have no doubt it will arrive soon, was just curios.


----------



## suzook

Probably off topic, but does anyone here actually burn in their headphones? I never have, just listen and enjoy. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Hibo

peter123 said:


> Did any of you guys that ordered from Penonaudio got tracking number for your shipment(s)?


 
  
 I didn't get a tracking number.
  


suzook said:


> Probably off topic, but does anyone here actually burn in their headphones? I never have, just listen and enjoy. Just curious. Thanks.


 
  
 I ordered the B3 v1 and asked me the same. I have never made a burn in with my headphones.
  
 Is there a burn in if I only listen normal to music or are there disadvantages?


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> One thing about DHL and even EMS, they may be a little expensive, but they ship crazy fast. Usually 3-5 days




Yea, Dhl. It left china yesterday, it's on the truck for delivery today! Insane. And my havi pro coming today from penonaudio. Woohoo!


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> Yea, Dhl. It left china yesterday, it's on the truck for delivery today! Insane. And my havi pro coming today from penonaudio. Woohoo!




That's pretty amazing delivery speed! My experience with DHL is also good only thing is that they usually take longer time to get the package from their terminal in Norway to my home 12 kilometres from there than it takes for the package to get there from Asia or the US 

My Dolphin's left HK yesterday so let's see if DHL can prove me wrong this time.....


----------



## Hibo

suzook said:


> Yea, Dhl. It left china yesterday, it's on the truck for delivery today! Insane. And my havi pro coming today from penonaudio. Woohoo!


 
  
 good news  Where do you live?
  
 Have you asked penonaudio for getting the trackingnumber?


----------



## suzook

hibo said:


> good news  Where do you live?
> 
> Have you asked penonaudio for getting the trackingnumber?


 
 NY, yes i did email them, they emailed me back with it. It left HK post on the 24th. Made it here in 4days. HK Post is SOOOOO much better than China post.


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> NY, yes i did email them, they emailed me back with it. It left HK post on the 24th. Made it here in 4days. HK Post is SOOOOO much better than China post.




+1 on HK Post.

I've got equal good experience with Singapore Post as well.


----------



## Grayson73

Just received the Astrotec AX-30, used.  I was expecting a lot of bass, but they have less bass than the Tenore, Gratitude, and Fidelio S2.  Is this to be expected, or am I having seal issues?  I tried all four stock tips and meelectronics bi-flange.  Will try others and burn-in.


----------



## Netforce

Was curious about the havi b3 and penonaudio never sent me a tracking number, sent an email few hours ago but went and checked my mail and they arrived. So that was nice and bit unexpected.
  
 So the havi pro are pretty impressive with all the included items, stock tips not too big a fan. Tip rolling with some sony hybrids, shure olives, think my so far preferred are the silicone brainwavz b2 tips I had around. Quite pleased with the sound quality, not too bassy so bit different from my last few headphones which is a nice change.


----------



## suzook

So how do we know we actually have the original Havi pro?? I am not complaining, as these sound wonderful! While the somic has a lil more grunt with the bass, these have unbelievable mids. The stereo imaging is ridiculously wide. And the build quality is TOP NOTCH. Im keeping my somics though, because they really hang in there with these at half the cost.


----------



## Hibo

suzook said:


> So how do we know we actually have the original Havi pro??


 

 If i understood correctly there are no visible differences between v1 and v2.
 You can only recognize the difference through listening.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> So how do we know we actually have the original Havi pro?? I am not complaining, as these sound wonderful! While the somic has a lil more grunt with the bass, these have unbelievable mids. The stereo imaging is ridiculously wide. And the build quality is TOP NOTCH. Im keeping my somics though, because they really hang in there with these at half the cost.


 
 As of now, a red dot or something like it will be on the package.
  
 What you're hearing sounds like the Pro 1 I've always loved. Neutral clear mids and highs, with imaging that is unmatched by any earphone. Just a tad more bass would have made it perfect, but you can always add your own.


----------



## twister6

This is in reference to LG-GS100; Quadbeats2 from LG are highly regarded (though I never auditioned these myself), but I seen from some charts they have V shaped eq so it's for the fans of fun sound who don't care about mids.
  
 Does anybody have these and can let me know what they sound like in reality?
  
 ... sorry, had to edit the post, got messed up while typing from the phone.


----------



## suzook

Just received my Dolphin's yesterday. They are very stylish looking, and perfect size for my daily commute.They are moderately comfortable. Clamping is a bit tight, and earpads are a bit small. Build quality is a bit questionable though. They creak, and feel like they wont last.That plastic band is gonna crack in no time. I guess time will tell, but for the price, I would have expected a better build. Now on to the sound. Really, really good. Not quite as good as the takstar 80's, but still very good. Plenty of bass, mids are a little recessed, highs are a bit harsh. Some eq'ing is needed, but once done, they sound really nice. These will be replacing my vmoda m100's. They dont have as much bass, but overall they are much more "alive". They also have GREAT noise isolation. If you can get them for $100 or less, I say they are worth it. I went through tvc mall and feel like I overpaid.


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> Just received my Dolphin's yesterday. They are very stylish looking, and perfect size for my daily commute.They are moderately comfortable. Clamping is a bit tight, and earpads are a bit small. Build quality is a bit questionable though. They creak, and feel like they wont last.That plastic band is gonna crack in no time. I guess time will tell, but for the price, I would have expected a better build. Now on to the sound. Really, really good. Not quite as good as the takstar 80's, but still very good. Plenty of bass, mids are a little recessed, highs are a bit harsh. Some eq'ing is needed, but once done, they sound really nice. These will be replacing my vmoda m100's. They dont have as much bass, but overall they are much more "alive". They also have GREAT noise isolation. If you can get them for $100 or less, I say they are worth it. I went through tvc mall and feel like I overpaid.




Wow, this doesn't sound promising for me. I was hoping they could replace my ue6000 as my travelling companion. Questionable built, low comfort and a sound worse than the Pro 80's doesn't sound as if will be the case.

I also got mine from tvc mall


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> Just received my Dolphin's yesterday. They are very stylish looking, and perfect size for my daily commute.They are moderately comfortable. Clamping is a bit tight, and earpads are a bit small. Build quality is a bit questionable though. They creak, and feel like they wont last.That plastic band is gonna crack in no time. I guess time will tell, but for the price, I would have expected a better build. Now on to the sound. Really, really good. Not quite as good as the takstar 80's, but still very good. Plenty of bass, mids are a little recessed, highs are a bit harsh. Some eq'ing is needed, but once done, they sound really nice. These will be replacing my vmoda m100's. They dont have as much bass, but overall they are much more "alive". They also have GREAT noise isolation. If you can get them for $100 or less, I say they are worth it. I went through tvc mall and feel like I overpaid.


 
  
 I actually was able to bend the headband almost flat.  I know it looks like it might crack, but it surprisingly durable.  With earpads, I put them against M-100, M50, P7, and inner "donut" fitment is almost the same; anything is better than Senns Momentum over-ears lol!!!  But as I mentioned before, if my M-100 would sound like Dolphin - that would be one killer combo build like a tank.  Btw, burn in did help with a sound, so I would recommend it.


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> Wow, this doesn't sound promising for me. I was hoping they could replace my ue6000 as my travelling companion. Questionable built, low comfort and a sound worse than the Pro 80's doesn't sound as if will be the case.
> 
> I also got mine from tvc mall


 
 I wouldn't say they are low comfort, just a bit tight. The pads are small also, I have small ears, so they could be a problem for big ears. And as far as sounding worse than the Pro 80's, it might just be my personal opinion. We are comparing a 40mm driver vs a 53mm driver. I think that's where the compromise comes in to play. I wouldn't say i'm disappointed, just not blown away like i was when i put on the taks.


----------



## suzook

twister6 said:


> I actually was able to bend the headband almost flat.  I know it looks like it might crack, but it surprisingly durable.  With earpads, I put them against M-100, M50, P7, and inner "donut" fitment is almost the same; anything is better than Senns Momentum over-ears lol!!!  But as I mentioned before, if my M-100 would sound like Dolphin - that would be one killer combo build like a tank.  Btw, burn in did help with a sound, so I would recommend it.


 
 Wow, i'm not sure I want to break these already. LOL. I totally agree about the momentum's, they were terrible with fitment. Speaking of the momentum's, I would say these sound almost identicle, but with more bass.


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> I actually was able to bend the headband almost flat.  I know it looks like it might crack, but it surprisingly durable.  With earpads, I put them against M-100, M50, P7, and inner "donut" fitment is almost the same; anything is better than Senns Momentum over-ears lol!!!  But as I mentioned before, if my M-100 would sound like Dolphin - that would be one killer combo build like a tank.  Btw, burn in did help with a sound, so I would recommend it.







suzook said:


> I wouldn't say they are low comfort, just a bit tight. The pads are small also, I have small ears, so they could be a problem for big ears. And as far as sounding worse than the Pro 80's, it might just be my personal opinion. We are comparing a 40mm driver vs a 53mm driver. I think that's where the compromise comes in to play. I wouldn't say i'm disappointed, just not blown away like i was when i put on the taks.




Thanks guys, I feel a bit more optimistic now 

I've got a small head and small ears so hopefully comfort will not be to bad.

Will probably get my pair on Monday so I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> Wow, i'm not sure I want to break these already. LOL. I totally agree about the momentum's, they were terrible with fitment. Speaking of the momentum's, I would say these sound almost identicle, but with more bass.


 
  
 Right on!  I don't have my Momentums anymore, but that exactly what came to my mind when I start listening to Dolphins.  With earpad fitment, I'm a bit surprised since I also consider that my ears are small and it feels comfy in those pads.  Just had to measure my ears, about 61mm, while measuring inner opening of Dolphin pads is about 55-56mm, so ears get tucked in comfy.
  
 Now, I have to check out those Pro 80's


----------



## kaitracid

suzook said:


> I wouldn't say they are low comfort, just a bit tight. The pads are small also, I have small ears, so they could be a problem for big ears. And as far as sounding worse than the Pro 80's, it might just be my personal opinion. We are comparing a 40mm driver vs a 53mm driver. I think that's where the compromise comes in to play. I wouldn't say i'm disappointed, just not blown away like i was when i put on the taks.


 
 I am trying to decide between Takstar Pro80, Takstar HD5500 and the Dolphin. The Dolphin looks great, but reading that its sound is not at the level of Pro80 and that it's small (I am tall and have a large head), I am leaning on one of the Takstars...would you advise so?


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Now, I have to check out those Pro 80's




You should definitely do that, they're really great.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> You should definitely do that, they're really great.


 
  
 Too bad the cable is not detachable and in general they don't fold/rotate, but for $80 sounds like a great value.


----------



## suzook

They are a great value. Too big for me on my daily commute though. Pm me if your interested in mine.


----------



## Richard Ray

*Very detailed information, I will add some diy or mod parts of resources*


----------



## chmod744

The donscorpio bass color iems on penonaudio look like velodyne vpulse (which is one of joker's buyers guide recommended basshead iems). Anyone know if they're the same?


----------



## nissen1502

How am i supposed to order these when they are from china?


----------



## peter123

Well you might want to consider getting them from a Chinese seller 

Check the first post of this thread for further information.


----------



## bhazard

chmod744 said:


> The donscorpio bass color iems on penonaudio look like velodyne vpulse (which is one of joker's buyers guide recommended basshead iems). Anyone know if they're the same?


 
 I bought them from dx.com. I'll let you know when I get them.
  
 The VPulse has been around longer than Don Scorpio as a company. Doubt they are the same.


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> Too bad the cable is not detachable and in general they don't fold/rotate, but for $80 sounds like a great value.


 
 The Pro 80 is sold as the Gemini HSR-1000 in the US. It can be found for $55. The only thing different, is that the Pro 80 comes with a large briefcase holder. Cool, but unnecessary, as it adds a lot to shipping fees.


----------



## Insidious Meme

suzook said:


> So how do we know we actually have the original Havi pro?? I am not complaining, as these sound wonderful! While the somic has a lil more grunt with the bass, these have unbelievable mids. The stereo imaging is ridiculously wide. And the build quality is TOP NOTCH. Im keeping my somics though, because they really hang in there with these at half the cost.




Just got the Havi B3 Pro (old version) in from penonaudio. I totally agree with suzook so far. Also got the Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 as well, but I'll wait another day to bring those out. Back to listening...


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The Pro 80 is sold as the Gemini HSR-1000 in the US. It can be found for $55. The only thing different, is that the Pro 80 comes with a large briefcase holder. Cool, but unnecessary, as it adds a lot to shipping fees.


 
  
 Uh, that explains why searching for Takstar Pro 80 brings up identical looking Gemini on amazon   Just for the reference in terms of sound signature, how do these Pro80/HSR1000 compare to other brand name headphones?  It was mentioned before that Pro80 had a better first impression than Dolphin, and that also Dolphin is close to Senns Momentum.  Can we assume that Pro80/HSR1000 will be better than Momentum?  Without a doubt better than M-50, but curious about comparison to Momentum.


----------



## suzook

IMO...yes better than all those mentioned. Best headphones I have ever heard. Just a bit too big for portable use.


----------



## bhazard

insidious meme said:


> Just got the Havi B3 Pro (old version) in from penonaudio. I totally agree with suzook so far. Also got the Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 as well, but I'll wait another day to bring those out. Back to listening...




Nice. Its cool to see other people getting a chance to try the old Havi. Let us know what you think.


----------



## sbose

just ordered a Havi B3 Pro (old version) from penonaudio.
will post impression after i receive it.
well fingers crossed for now. 
 Edited : On Hold


----------



## tomscy2000

Introducing the person love child of the JVC FXT90 / MOE SS01, and the Sennheiser IE800... *TTPOD (天天动听) T1*
  
 Link: http://big5.xinhuanet.com/gate/big5/news.xinhuanet.com/info/2014-02/14/c_133115126.htm
  




  
 I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that those rear "vents" aren't actually functional, unlike the D2CA in the IE800.
  
 Cute, though. Better looking than the SS01, I'd say. I'm pretty sure the T1 is also made by MOE/Aipon.


----------



## bhazard

They look awesome, but are they available?
  
 It seems like "Everyday Sounds", the maker and Taobao store, doesn't seem to have them in yet.


----------



## tomscy2000

Don't think they're ready yet.


----------



## bhazard

Holy Serpent H5. Looks pretty cool. $16 ish after discount.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37059907466&rn=f49a746d487c7d0a31949505e6666020


----------



## bhazard

airomjosh said:


> have you heard them?


 
 It is extremely unlikely that a new start up, licensing out manufacturing to an unknown factory, can engineer the equivalent of the IE800 driver wise. If they do, kudos to them.


----------



## bhazard

Forgot to mention that I have also been digging the Somic MH415 lately again. It has a nice warm signature, but still does really well with treble. I might have a big sell off, and just keep the Havi, Somic, and Piston for now.


----------



## peter123




----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


>


 
 NICE. Looking forward to impressions. Mine still haven't shipped yet.


----------



## Inszy

airomjosh said:


> have you heard them?



 

I don't need to.
It may be good, maybe better than B3 after mods, but will not even come near to IE800. They don't even plan to face the higher models:
"Designers to the market positioning of the headset are: "Article headset mobile phone users." Focus for the love of music, the entry-level enthusiasts who want to experience a higher sound quality."


----------



## suzook

Somics kick butt! Just wish they fit better.


----------



## peter123

These Dolphins really puts a smile on my face, again and again


----------



## vic2vic

peter123 said:


> These Dolphins really puts a smile on my face, again and again


 
 Better than Takstart Pro 80 ?
 I'm on the fence for one of these 2 models, not sure which one to pick...


----------



## Inszy

Any comparison with Momentum or other portable headphones in this range?
  
 Quote:


suzook said:


> Somics kick butt! Just wish they fit better.


 

 Use Comply Tx-200.


----------



## peter123

I think both twister6 and suzook mentioned they sounded similar to the Momentum earlier but I haven't heard them so can't comment.

I'm not a big fan of portable headphones in general but I'll come with some comparison later on. I've only listened to them for a couple of hours yet so I don't want to jump to any conclusions yet.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> These Dolphins really puts a smile on my face, again and again


 
 Oh yeah? We like a lot of the same types of equipment, so I'm anxious to hear mine.
  
 Shouldn't have gone with SAL shipping, but I only ended up paying $190 total for both the Drama and Dolphin. I can wait.


----------



## peter123

I can safely say that they outperform the ue6000 on most parameters.

Man, I paid $160 for the Dolphin's and I'm happy. If the Drama are only half decent you should be fine.


----------



## suzook

vic2vic said:


> Better than Takstart Pro 80 ?
> I'm on the fence for one of these 2 models, not sure which one to pick...


 
 Depends on what your looking for. Taks sound better, but are much bigger, and not very portable. Dolphins are very good size for on the go, but still sound very good.


----------



## peter123

Suzook is right, for portable use get the Dolphins, for home use get the Pro80's.

Dolphins have better clarity, Pro80's got bigger soundstage.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Suzook is right, for portable use get the Dolphins, for home use get the Pro80's.
> 
> Dolphins have better clarity, Pro80's got bigger soundstage.


 
  
 How about bass?  I really like the low frequency content of Dolphins.  Just curious how does it compares to Pro80s?
  
 Regarding Momentum over-ear, I tested those a few months back, so going by memory, but they do sound very similar to Dolphins.  I even think Dolphins have more sub-bass.


----------



## airomjosh

twister6 said:


> How about bass?  I really like the low frequency content of Dolphins.  Just curious how does it compares to Pro80s?
> 
> Regarding Momentum over-ear, I tested those a few months back, so going by memory, but they do sound very similar to Dolphins.  I even think Dolphins have more sub-bass.


 
 My Dolphins arrived 3 days ago and have already more than 20 hours of use. To my ears, the Dolphins have more quantity in bass, hit harder and not bloated. They go deeper especially on tracks with lots of sub bass. I also like the way mids is presented because they have better clarity. I think they are just equal on the highs or Pr080's have more in quantity a bit and they have both good extension.  I prefer and  find the Dolphins sound better than the Pro80s, of course YMMV.


----------



## knives

I am searching for a sports IEM (sweat resistant and with low microphonics).
  
 It looks like the best option is the Meelectronics M6p, but i can't buy it in a low price (they are about $37 @ ebay).
  
 So i started to look for other options. I saw that the first post in this topic recommends Moxpad X3. It looked a great option at first, but i read complains that it breaks in some weeks.
 I saw the SOMIC MH415, but i doubt it is sweat resistant.
  
 Searching at Aliexpress i found those:
 - Maya T3 ($44)
 - Maya S6 ($27)
 - ROVKING V5 ($38)
  
 Does anyone tested any of those against the Meelectronics M6p?


----------



## ostewart

Fidue A63 review


----------



## bhazard

knives said:


> I am searching for a sports IEM (sweat resistant and with low microphonics).
> 
> It looks like the best option is the Meelectronics M6p, but i can't buy it in a low price (they are about $37 @ ebay).
> 
> ...


 
 I have the Maya T3 and the S6. Both sound good, but the T3 has awesome accessories. I'm selling both if you want one. The Rovking can be found for $20 on taobao.
  
 The Somic and Moxpad sound better than all of them however.


----------



## peter123

Don Scorpio Dolphins:
Both twister6 and suzook has given great reports on these and I agree with most of their findings so instead of repeating them I'll focus on the comparing these with the ue6000's.

To start with I'm not a big fan of portable headphones. I prefer full size open cans for home listening when possible and iem's as portable solution.

This being said I go for 3-4 business trips a year with long flights and a lot of time in hotels and on these occasions I absolutely prefer a portable closed headphone. For the last six months or so I've used the ue6000 on these occasions. They are great for watching movies on the plane but I feel the don't cut it when it comes to listening to music. My hope for the Dolphins was that they would be better than the ue6000 in music reproduction and be able to replace nthem as my travelling cans. So here we go:

Kept in the supplied case the Dolphins fold flat while the UE's fold in over. This makes the Dolphins better fitting for both my messenger bag and the flight pocket. 

The passive isolation is about equally good on the two. Since the UE's active nc is actually not blocking any more noise just change the sound signature this doesn't help much so I'll call it a tie on isolation.

The Dolphin's are a bit more easy to drive but none of them are really hard to drive so I'll guess this is a tie as well.

Build quality is also equally good. Both are plastic fantastic but in spite of this they still feels reliable. Both are more heavy then they look and this adds to confidence in the built.

I find the UE's to be very comfortable and on my last trip I wore them pretty much non stop on a 12 hour flight without any problem. Yesterday I had the Dolphins on my head for more than five hours without any problem. So both are great comfort for me.

Both also have a inline mic that comes in handy while waiting in airports or staying in the hotel room and the phone rings. The Dolphin's also comes with an additional cable without mic.

On to the sound!
I just cut right through and say that the Dolphin's gives me all that I'm missing with the UE's. The mids are much more forward on them and they have much better clarity as well. This is my two biggest problems with the UE's. Both of them have a bit extra bass which I really like in a portable can since noisy environments makes some bass to get lost. That being said I do feel that the Dolphin's extend a little lower in the sub bass. Add a little more expansion in the treble as well on the Dolphin's and the conclusion is that I definitely prefer them over the UE's. Soundstage is not great on either but I think that's pretty much the price you pay for a 40 mm driver in a closed can with great passive isolation.

So basically I'm very happy with my purchase and I've found my new travel companion. At $99 shipped these are a steal end a great value.

I'll go as far as to say that I think they're better than the Pro80's as well on all things except soundstage. This meaning I think they're the best closed cans I own at the moment.


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> Don Scorpio Dolphins:
> Both twister6 and suzook has given great reports on these and I agree with most of their findings so instead of repeating them I'll focus on the comparing these with the ue6000's.
> 
> To start with I'm not a big fan of portable headphones. I prefer full size open cans for home listening when possible and iem's as portable solution.
> ...


 
 Agree about the soundstage. Its actually my only gripe. Its not very good.


----------



## Squalo

knives said:


> I am searching for a sports IEM (sweat resistant and with low microphonics).
> 
> It looks like the best option is the Meelectronics M6p, but i can't buy it in a low price (they are about $37 @ ebay).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got the Moxpad X3 thinking it would work for the gym. I do a lot of cardio and get a bit sweaty. But I'm not sure this thing will hold up.. First I thought it was just a straight barrel right down to the driver, but looking closely there is a very hard to see net/mesh over it. But that is not much of protection. This could very well be the most fragile and least suited for gym use of everything I have. It is not the least bit sweat resistant.
  
 Have not tested it yet but I'll get to it in a bit.
  
 Ideally I would prefer something with a more resistant build. The Maya T3 looks nice in the pictures.. but I have no idea how good it sounds. bhazard has it but I don't think he has elaborated on the sound? The Rovking V5 seems to be 110 or 120 RMB but looking from the pictures but I'm just not sure about the quality.


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> Agree about the soundstage. Its actually my only gripe. Its not very good.


 
  
 I think once I put these on and start listening to music, I enjoy sound quality so much that I forget about soundstage 
  
 Btw, I'm curious now about sound improvement with replacement cables.  Speaking from an experience of using FiiO's RC-SE1 on my Westones where the improvement was really noticeable, now I'm wondering if I should get their RC-MH1 replacement 3.5mm cable.


----------



## peter123

peter123 said:


> These Dolphins really puts a smile on my face, again and again




And again and again........


----------



## suzook

twister6 said:


> I think once I put these on and start listening to music, I enjoy sound quality so much that I forget about soundstage
> 
> Btw, I'm curious now about sound improvement with replacement cables.  Speaking from an experience of using FiiO's RC-SE1 on my Westones where the improvement was really noticeable, now I'm wondering if I should get their RC-MH1 replacement 3.5mm cable.


 
 My honest opinion is dont waste your $. I have never noticed a difference.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> And again and again........


 
  
 I feel the same way.  Dolphin and W40 are two of my favorite headphones right now, and it just so happens that I can place my zip-around shell for W40 IEMs right inside of Dolphin's middle storage pocket so I can carry both in that flat storage case.  As you correctly pointed out, that storage case is perfect for traveling.
  
 Btw, I should have Pistons 2.0 delivered today   Will post my impressions later tonight.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I'm pretty fascinated with the Dolphin's. Maybe I need to start collecting portables as well now....

The Piston's are really fun as well you should have a enjoyable evening


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> My honest opinion is dont waste your $. I have never noticed a difference.


 
 The only time there will be a difference is if the cable has poor quality, thin wiring, or if the resistance of the cable is different. Any cheap cable that uses OFC is more than plenty, and you would be hard pressed to tell the difference between that and a silver cable. Most people are hard pressed to tell the difference between wire and a coat hanger (I've fooled many people doing this).


----------



## jj69

Has anyone bought the Corecool V2 from this seller?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1148506666.html
  
 I realize there has been some criticism of them, but I always wanted to try them, and the price is the best I've seen.  I've just never ordered from Alirexpress before, and I'm not sure if these are counterfeit. 
  
 I asked the seller a few questions about them, but the language barrier made communication nearly impossible.  I noticed his listing does not show any retail pacakaging, so I asked if they come in a retail box.  In his response, he said something about customs, but it was otherwise indecipherable.  Do you think they're legit?


----------



## quisxx

Possibly real, might just be the headphones w/o wire, case, and other accessories at that price point.
Before you order those, what sound sig are you looking for?


----------



## jj69

quisxx said:


> Possibly real, might just be the headphones w/o wire, case, and other accessories at that price point.
> Before you order those, what sound sig are you looking for?


 

 I have the 3eighty5 version (the model 5200), which appears similar, but with lower quality components.  Although that model is bass heavy (much as the V2 has been described here), there's something about them I find less objectionable/offensive than other bass-heavy phones.  I'm just curious to hear what the ultimate version of that design would sound like.  In other words, it's more of a curiosity purchase. 
  
 Not woth $100 to me, but I'll give it a go for $33.  I don't need the packaging, but I would like to know if it includes both cables (I hate cables with built in mics).


----------



## bhazard

jj69 said:


> Has anyone bought the Corecool V2 from this seller?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1148506666.html
> 
> ...


 
 Most likely fake. One way to spot... see where it says it takes 57 days to ship out? Fake.
  
 Corecool themselves sell it for $50
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-2830859266.74.lZNk2o&id=18001921788&rn=0e73baad8ebc9e1062b256ce24192e2e
  
 I wasn't impressed with the V2 in the slightest, and I'm a basshead. It's terribly bloated.


----------



## quisxx

Sorry to break it to you but the 385 and the corecool are not the same headphone, other than the housing they are completely different sounds. The v2 have 99999999999x more bass than the 385. If you find the 385 "tolerable" per say, the corecool are definitely waaaaay too bassy.


----------



## quisxx

If it comes with all accessories it will include both cables.


----------



## jj69

quisxx said:


> Sorry to break it to you but the 385 and the corecool are not the same headphone, other than the housing they are completely different sounds. The v2 have 99999999999x more bass than the 385. If you find the 385 "tolerable" per say, the corecool are definitely waaaaay too bassy.


 
  
 I think that's all I needed to know!  I thought the Corecool would be a more refined version of the 385 (i.e. less bass heavy). 
  
 It's too bad because it sounds like there was some potential in the 385.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty fascinated with the Dolphin's. Maybe I need to start collecting portables as well now....
> 
> The Piston's are really fun as well you should have a enjoyable evening


 
  
 Got Pistons 2.0, and indeed these are enjoyable!!!!   Any suggestions for replacement eartips?  So far found only one out of the included ones with  a good fitment that gives me max bass.


----------



## mountainrage

twister6 said:


> Got Pistons 2.0, and indeed these are enjoyable!!!!   Any suggestions for replacement eartips?  So far found only one out of the included ones with  a good fitment that gives me max bass.


 

 Just received the Astrotec AX35, Moxpad X2 and the Pistons and have the same problem with the pistons. Tried to swap around some of the tips from the other models and they seem to fit the earphone but still can't get a good seal. Also stole the tips off my JVC HA-FXD80-Z, again they fit but can't get a good seal. I Have large ear canals so I am always limited, most the tip varieties come in medium sizes. Ordered some double flange tips from Earphones Plus on amazon ( http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00I13H3GC ) . Could not find any reviews on Head-Fi, I'll post my finding once I receive them, should be in the next few days. Also gonna try and review the great headphones I got thanks to this thread.
  
 Thanks everyone! So far the reviews have been bang on!


----------



## peter123

I can't let go of these Dolphin's.
  
 Just so there's no misunderstanging: If you're looking for a neutral headphone this will not be the one. I'm sure they have dips and peaks in all the wrong places but they're just PURE FUN listening to and sometimes that's enough


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> I can't let go of these Dolphin's.
> 
> Just so there's no misunderstanging: If you're looking for a neutral headphone this will not be the one. I'm sure they have dips and peaks in all the wrong places but they're just PURE FUN listening to and sometimes that's enough


 
 You are right.These are the 1st pair of headphones I dont have to eq. They are exactly what I like.


----------



## bhazard

Mine just shipped. I'll be able to compare both the Dolphin and Drama soon enough.
  
 No EQ? That's what I like to hear. I want a pair of headphones that will make me want to sell off everything else. Even the HE-500 didn't do that for me, and the Mikros 90 isn't either.


----------



## bhazard

Newegg has the Tenqa Bluetooth 4.0 aptX earphones for $39.99 today. These are the Cannice Muses1 that I love, and paid close to $69 for initially.
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=26-286-001&nm_mc=EMC-GD030514&cm_mmc=EMC-GD030514-_-index-_-Item-_-26-286-001


----------



## peter123

I'm curious on Dolphin's vs Drama so I'm looking forward to your comparison when you get them.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I'm curious on Dolphin's vs Drama so I'm looking forward to your comparison when you get them.


 
  
 Me too!  I think we should expect more bass?


----------



## peter123

I don't need more, bigger soundstage is all I need


----------



## bhazard

mountainrage said:


> Just received the Astrotec X34, Moxpad X2 and the Pistons and have the same problem with the pistons. Tried to swap around some of the tips from the other models and they seem to fit the earphone but still can't get a good seal. Also stole the tips off my JVC HA-FXD80-Z, again they fit but can't get a good seal. I Have large ear canals so I am always limited, most the tip varieties come in medium sizes. Ordered some double flange tips from Earphones Plus on amazon ( http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00I13H3GC ) . Could not find any reviews on Head-Fi, I'll post my finding once I receive them, should be in the next few days. Also gonna try and review the great headphones I got thanks to this thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone! So far the reviews have been bang on!


 
 Awesome.  The more impressions the better. Bi flange tips seem to fit best for me with the Pistons, and wearing them with the cord somewhat sideways.
  
 There have been some really nice finds lately thanks to everyone. We wouldn't even know much of this stuff existed without all the info being shared here, which is just awesome. I love the rarity and uniqueness about them, as you'll be hard pressed to run into anyone else on the street with a Havi or Don Scorpio. If you do, that's a guaranteed conversation starter. You're not just another person with Beats following a trend.


----------



## Grayson73

How much are the Dolphin?
  
 Also, any other impressions on Havi B3 Pro original?
  
 Bhazard, why did you remove your rankings from your sig?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> How much are the Dolphin?
> 
> Also, any other impressions on Havi B3 Pro original?
> 
> Bhazard, why did you remove your rankings from your sig?


 
 They started not to fit in the sig. I'll keep a top 3 or so current favorites, because it changes so often.


----------



## peter123

The Dolphins are on sale for $99 shipped at penonaudio.com, great price.

My original B3 pros should be here no later than Friday.


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> I don't need more, bigger soundstage is all I need



Agreed, these have enough bass for bass heads, any more would be ridiculous. If the dramas sound as good, but with more soundstage, that would be perfect.


----------



## peter123

Man I've been waiting for thus moment


----------



## BenF

peter123 said:


> Man I've been waiting for thus moment


 
 v1?


----------



## BenF

my first double post - hurrah!


----------



## peter123

Yes, Havi B3 Pro original version!


----------



## garcsa

hi folks,
  
 great thread!
  
 own lot of iems, but just 1 pair of headphones: creative aurvana llive! - like it very much, but now id like to buy some less bassy ones for home use.
 somebody compare cal! vs. dolphine?
  
 thanx! 
  
 .g.
  ˘


----------



## peter123

If you're looking for less bass Dolphins is not the way to go.

I've never heard the CAL! but the Dolphin's punch really hard


----------



## garcsa

ok, let say something different - would you reccomand it? price ? sq? sound stage? saw the pics, seems very durable - and NICE!


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Man I've been waiting for thus moment


 
 Nice. I've been waiting for more people to chime in on it.


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> Nice. I've been waiting for more people to chime in on it.




BIGGEST soundstage I have ever heard from an iem, and great sound to boot.


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> BIGGEST soundstage I have ever heard from an iem, and great sound to boot.




I agree, I'm missing some bass though  

Took the Dolphin's of and put on the Havi's for the first time, some contrasts.


----------



## peter123

@garsca Only negative thing for me with the Dolphin's is the lack of soundstage but that's easy to forgive when you listen to them. They're just so musical. I would definitely recommend them if you're not afraid of some hard hitting bass.

There's three write ups in the last couple of pages of this thread that should give you plenty of impressions.


----------



## garcsa

thanx - useful infos! I'll try them. searching for best price. good nigth ( CET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) !


----------



## garcsa

... sorry for boring - what's about harshness , sibilance - don't like it...


----------



## peter123

Very smooth, I'm not able to detect any sibilance at all but I'm not very sensitive too it either. 

Check out penonaudio.com it's a reputable seller and they have them on sale for $99 shipped. As comparison I paid $160 for mine shipped and I'm still happy


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> I agree, I'm missing some bass though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How much bass do they have?  Have you had any of the IEMs in my sig that you can compare them to?


----------



## peter123

Of those in your SIG I've got the Gratitude's, S2, Piston's and ckn70 and all of them have more bass.

I've never heard the re-400 but I'm pretty sure bhazard said they were on pair in bass level somewhere in this thread.

Please keep in mind that I've only had about 30 minutes with them brand new and I came directly from the Dolphin's that's not exactly bass light.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Of those in your SIG I've got the Gratitude's, S2, Piston's and ckn70 and all of them have more bass.
> 
> I've never heard the re-400 but I'm pretty sure bhazard said they were on pair in bass level somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Please keep in mind that I've only had about 30 minutes with them brand new and I came directly from the Dolphin's that's not exactly bass light.


 
  
 Peter 123, I am looking forward to hear your opinions about B3 and comparisons with the other iems that you have mentioned!
  
 I am about to pull the trigger for B3's!


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> Man I've been waiting for thus moment


 
 Awesome!
  
 'can't wait for your comparison with your modded B3 Pro2.


----------



## Netforce

Been using the b3 for a fair bit last few days and been doing quite a bit of tip rolling with them. Bit shy with bass on most tips and using foam tips can give more bass but other parts of the sound suffer as a result. Favorite tips with them have been the sony hybrid tips without foam, included foam tips, comply s-400 tips, and bit mixed and still experimenting with them but the re-400 double flange tips seem quite nice with them. Fit and good seal has been something I've been trying to get a good combo of.
  
 On the low end I like the included black foam tips for bass though treble takes a hit. The comply s-400 tips makes bass practically disappear but brings out the mids and treble is slightly recessed, soundstage sounds a bit more open with them.The orange tips give more bass but less than the black foams, fit is best for me and they affect the treble. Silicone tip wise the sony and re-400 tips really bring out the treble and cuts a nice balance overall by finding a balance between the bassy foams and the bass anemic comply s-400. Stock silicone tips I really cannot get a good seal and kills the bass, I really avoid these tips.
  
 Mids on the b3 are fantastic, between the re-400 and the b3 I would say the mids at around the same level but I would give only the slight edge to the re-400. The b3 have greater soundstage and the treble is bit more prominent on the b3 over the re-400. Sibilance is a bit more noticeable with silicone tips on the b3 where I don't really detect sibilance with the re-400 ever. With foams on the b3 sibilance is pretty reduced along with details. Overall between I would say I would want to give the b3 more of a listen but I would still say at the moment I like the re-400 more but the b3 do really trade blows pretty well.
  
 Some of the negatives of the b3 for me have been the larger shell leading to fit issues for insertion. Not too big a fan of the cable below the y split especially, the flat wire is pretty bulky and can get microphonic. The re-400's cable is one of the cons of them but microphonics really disappear when listening to them over ear, can't say the same about the b3s.  Build is quite decent on the b3, not at the level of the re-400 but not many iems can really compare well to the re-400's build at it's price point.
  
 The b3 sound really good and I am glad I made the purchase, thanks for the thread for talking about them and raising my interests to give them a shot. I'll bring them to LA meet and see if I can make some new converts to the b3 in a few weeks.


----------



## bhazard

Sennheiser IE80 (fake or real) dual biflanges work the best out of everything I tried. Keeps detail without recessing anything. UE tips might work the same.


----------



## peter123

Great impressions Netforce, thank you!


----------



## Netforce

Thanks for the tips suggestions, I'll look into them.
  
 Glad I could spread my input about them


----------



## bhazard

*Sades A60 "Spellond" 7.1 Simulated USB headset (with vibration)*
  
 If you want a nice alternative to Logitech headsets, this new Sades flagship is fantastic.
  
 You get to choose 3 bass vibration levels: none, moderate vibrating, and a crapload of vibration. Explosions have that extra tactile feel, which brings you into the game. Music has that extra bump which also gets you more involved. Works well with 2 channel music in 2CH mode, and does an excellent job with simulated 7.1 as well.
  
 The mic folds up into the headset, making it disappear when not in use. Sleek. The OFC kevlar like cable is also sleek.
  
 The cups of the earphone cycle between 3 different colors in a timed fashion, because why not?
  
 Sound quality is good. Warm, bassy, clear, not as retrieving in minute details as a $150+ headphone, but it isn't too bad either. Rap music with these ear subs attached to your head sounds awesome.
  
 The best part? They should work without issue on a PS4 in stereo mode too.
  
 For $65, these are my new go to gaming headset. If I could get this to work with my Xbox One... they would be a full on Turtle Beach killer in every possible way.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Sades-A60-vibration-earphones-usb-game-headphone-7-1-Sound-Channel-computer-gaming-headset/1682907036.html


----------



## mountainrage

mountainrage said:


> Just received the Astrotec X34, Moxpad X2 and the Pistons and have the same problem with the pistons. Tried to swap around some of the tips from the other models and they seem to fit the earphone but still can't get a good seal. Also stole the tips off my JVC HA-FXD80-Z, again they fit but can't get a good seal. I Have large ear canals so I am always limited, most the tip varieties come in medium sizes. Ordered some double flange tips from Earphones Plus on amazon ( http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00I13H3GC ) . Could not find any reviews on Head-Fi, I'll post my finding once I receive them, should be in the next few days. Also gonna try and review the great headphones I got thanks to this thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone! So far the reviews have been bang on!


 

 Got the double flange tips today, they fit the Pistons perfectly and they seal very well. Build quality is decent, one tip is miscut causing it not to seal correctly, but I wont fault them for it at these prices. The tips have a lip on the inside shaft so they grab the nozzle and stay on tight. I would post pictures, but I don't have that permission yet. The pictures on amazon are accurate, they have a narrow depth ( about 7.5mm ) this seems to work well with the Pistons, the back of the second flange sits just in front of the housing . The sound after getting a good seal has improved dramatically as expected, the bass is now full and the mids have improved as well. Isolation hasn't improved from the stock tips, I can clearly hear the conversation of the tv show playing in the background of my room.
  
 I also tried the tips with the Astrotec AX35's and the Moxpad X2's. They seat really well on the Astrotec's, much like the Piston's they lock into the groove on the nozzle. Not as happy about the seating on the Moxpad's. The Moxpad's don't have a cutout on the nozzle and the tip slides down too far, the end of the nozzle sits flush with the tip end. While using them with the AX35's I couldn't get them to seal, seems the narrow depth is to blame, I preferred the stock tips. As for the Moxpad's, they do seal well, but I can't see myself using them due to the seating.
  
 Last impressions, they suit the pistons and my unusually large ear canals but they may not be for everyone. Possible applications are limited to the narrow depth, I would of liked deeper flanges. For the price definitely worth a try for people not wanting to spend a lot of money for tip rolling, especially in Canad where ordering over the border can sometimes be expensive.


----------



## mochill

My b3proi should be here soon


----------



## peter123

OK, some initial thoughts on the Havi B3 Pro's (original):
Soundstage and clarity are top notch, best I ever heard in any IEM, it's pretty hard to believe that these have dynamic drivers. They have a very nice air to the sound and listening to Amber Rubarth's "Sessions From the 17'th Ward (Binaural)" sure brings out the smile.

As said before I really like my modded (filters/resistors removed and cotton added) B3 Pro ii's but the original pro is very different. The one thing common for the two of them are the very natural voice reproduction. While my modded pair has a pretty narrow soundstage and an overall darker soundsignature the original ones are more bright and, as already mentioned, offers a great soundstage. My modded pair also have an excellent bass reproduction that hits low, hard and clear while this is clearly the weak point of the originals.

I actually only have one pair of IEM's (the UE600's) that I use any EQ on but the original Pro's really need this as well to be enjoyable to me. I don't like my music without the hump and to me it's abscent on these without a bass boast. Setting the bass on my X3 to +4 (I use +2 for the UE600's, maximum is +10) makes them feel great for me. I think it's a bit sad that the don't offer more bass without EQ since I don't like using it normally. Still I'm happy that the result is so good since I would not enjoyed them otherwise. With the extra bass added they right there at the top with my other favourite IEM's and they might very well turn out to be number one when I get a bit more time with them.

Kudos to bhazard for bringing these to my attention and a big thanks to the ones of you who made them available again as well   

Edit: My last couple of puchases, Don Scorpio Dolphin and the original B3 Pro, has really been great. I might actually just enjoy these for a while now before getting something more. To top these in value any newcomers must really be something special.


Update 7/3-14:
I couldn't let go of the idea of getting more bass out of the B3 Pro's without the need for eq so I brought out all the tips I've got and started testing. I managed to squeeze on a pair of random triple flanges and deep insert them in my ear canals and WOW!

A very slight decrease in soundstage maybe but an overall much fuller sound and enough bass without any kind of bass boast. The small amount of silbliance I could detect earlier is now completely gone as well. As an extra bonus they also stay much better in my ears now, as a matter of fact I'm pretty sure that I'd be able to use them when working out without any problem at all.


----------



## bhazard

I think when they tried to increase the bass, the Pro II happened, and it just doesn't have the same sound as the original. The Pro 1 has a WORLD CLASS soundstage and clarity to it. No other earphone separates quite like they do. It's hard to put into words, but you clearly hear each channel in the mix per ear.
  
 I agree with the bass boost too. I actually like that you can apply the boost on your own, and it doesn't distort. That's how I prefer it.
  
 When they were ~$45 they were an incredible value, and they still are at $58. I listened to them off my Aune T1 for 2 hours last night, and they were just awesome. My favorite.


----------



## peter123

I think you're right. I would love a baby from my two Havi's though, best of both world's 

I've not used them with any of my stationary gear yet. I would also think that some nice tubes would be a good match, I'll need to try that.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> OK, some initial thoughts on the Havi B3 Pro's (original):
> Soundstage and clarity are top notch, best I ever heard in any IEM, it's pretty hard to believe that these have dynamic drivers. They have a very nice air to the sound and listening to Amber Rubarth's "Sessions From the 17'th Ward (Binaural)" sure brings out the smile.
> 
> As said before I really like my modded (filters/resistors removed and cotton added) B3 Pro ii's but the original pro is very different. The one thing common for the two of them are the very natural voice reproduction. While my modded pair has a pretty narrow soundstage and an overall darker soundsignature the original ones are more bright and, as already mentioned, offers a great soundstage. My modded pair also have an excellent bass reproduction that hits low, hard and clear while this is clearly the weak point of the originals.
> ...


 

 Thank you very much for sharing your impressions Peter123!
  
 I like wide soundstage, great clarity and mids. I am not basshead. But I also like good bass response.  Especially if they go very low fq (if needed).
  
 I have questions about bass response and to clarify this can you please give me some more information about mid-bass and deep bass responses? Can you compare them to Sony MH1C or GR07 in this regard?
  
 Many thanks!


----------



## peter123

Without eq there's almost no deep bass at all and not very much mid bass either.

I've never heard the gr07 and I don't like the MH1C to much because the boomy bass so they're nowhere near those levels even with bass boast on.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Without eq there's almost no deep bass at all and not very much mid bass either.
> 
> I've never heard the gr07 and I don't like the MH1C to much because the boomy bass so they're nowhere near those levels even with bass boast on.


 
 It's there, it's just flatline neutral, and most people don't like that. They actually extend deeper than the RE-400 and A161P.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Without eq there's almost no deep bass at all and not very much mid bass either.
> 
> I've never heard the gr07 and I don't like the MH1C to much because the boomy bass so they're nowhere near those levels even with bass boast on.


 
  
 From your impressions I am going to conclude that these iems are best for vocal music and not suited for rock  and electronica?
  
 So is it possible to modify them in any way to get more bass out of them? Bhazard, I beleive you're more experienced on these?
  
 Or may be you need more burn-in peter 123?


----------



## peter123

Damn phone, it all disappeared!

What I wrote was that I find the bass unnaturally weak but that might just be my need for the hump talking.

Btw, the reason why I don't like eqing is that I use 2-3 different sources daily and I like to just unplug and plug in the headphones and listen without any extra work, I'm lazy.

In the case with the Havi's it's totally worth it though!


----------



## peter123

I seriously doubt more burn in will help. I might actually try to mod them later on since I got such good result with my pair of the new version before.

If you've got the possibility to use a source or amp with bass boast they're a no brainer.


----------



## Baycode

Do any of you share a photo while the B3 on your ears? If not can you share a photo please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 From the photos of the iem alone it seems that the housing is large. My ears are not so large and I am afraid its not going to sit on the concha


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> I seriously doubt more burn in will help. I might actually try to mod them later on since I got such good result with my pair of the new version before.
> 
> If you've got the possibility to use a source or amp with bass boast they're a no brainer.


 

  
 Thank you peter123 for replies.
  
 I have 3 diffrent sources (Ipod Touch 4th gen, Sansa Fuze and Galaxy S2) and 2 diffrent mobile amps (Fiio E11 and Shelbrook Audio MiniHead Signature). But I usually prefer to listen iems without an amp (because of mobility).


----------



## peter123

I've got small ears as well but find them very comfortable, I even sleep with them.

Baycode, as I said I really need the bass hump to be happy and there's no problem getting it with eq or bass boast so don't worry.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> I've got small ears as well but find them very comfortable, I even sleep with them.
> 
> Baycode, as I said I really need the bass hump to be happy and there's no problem getting it with eq or bass boast so don't worry.


 

  OK, thank you peter123.


----------



## bhazard

baycode said:


> Do any of you share a photo while the B3 on your ears? If not can you share a photo please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baycode

Just ordered it! Thanks for your help and opinions friends!


----------



## garcsa

peter123 said:


> Very smooth, I'm not able to detect any sibilance at all but I'm not very sensitive too it either.
> 
> Check out penonaudio.com it's a reputable seller and they have them on sale for $99 shipped. As comparison I paid $160 for mine shipped and I'm still happy


 
 thanks! ordered. really curious...


----------



## peter123

@garcsa, they're still growing on me so I hope you'll like them as well.


----------



## Baycode

I bought them from e-bay store (bigbargainonline).
  
 65 USD including shipping to Turkey.
  
 It's interesting to see the pricing is always going up since its introduction... Waiting to decide just a waste of time and money this time... 44 USD should be a steal for them...


----------



## Grayson73

netforce said:


> Been using the b3 for a fair bit last few days and been doing quite a bit of tip rolling with them. Bit shy with bass on most tips and using foam tips can give more bass but other parts of the sound suffer as a result. Favorite tips with them have been the sony hybrid tips without foam, included foam tips, comply s-400 tips, and bit mixed and still experimenting with them but the re-400 double flange tips seem quite nice with them. Fit and good seal has been something I've been trying to get a good combo of.
> 
> On the low end I like the included black foam tips for bass though treble takes a hit. The comply s-400 tips makes bass practically disappear but brings out the mids and treble is slightly recessed, soundstage sounds a bit more open with them.The orange tips give more bass but less than the black foams, fit is best for me and they affect the treble. Silicone tip wise the sony and re-400 tips really bring out the treble and cuts a nice balance overall by finding a balance between the bassy foams and the bass anemic comply s-400. Stock silicone tips I really cannot get a good seal and kills the bass, I really avoid these tips.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which has more bass, RE-400 or B3?


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> Damn phone, it all disappeared!
> 
> What I wrote was that I find the bass unnaturally weak but that might just be my need for the hump talking.
> 
> ...


 
 Agree.  Sounds like you and I have the same taste.  I don't want one I need to EQ for the same reason; plus, my wife will never eq 
  
 Sounds like you like them better than your S2 after EQ.


----------



## peter123

Yes, with bass boast better than s2.

The soundstage, layering and clarity are just so amazing.


----------



## Doodier

Still didn't get mine, dammit!


----------



## Netforce

grayson73 said:


> Which has more bass, RE-400 or B3?


 
 Re-400 has more with double flange then the sony hybrids on the b3 from a quick listen. The b3 extends lower but doesn't have as much impact as the re-400.


----------



## peter123

Today I went to a shop and listened to the Momentum Over ears and the Sony MDR1r from my phone. I've used my phone with the Dolphin's pretty much the last couple of days so even if it's from memory only it gives a hint on how they compare. 

As already said here before the Momentum's reminds quite a bit of the Dolphin's ( or maybe it's the other way around  ). The Dolphin's feels more balanced with less recessed mids and more subbass.

The same differences was also obvious with the Sony's. The Dolphin's also has better clarity than the Sony's.

The price of Momentum was about $400 and the Sony's were $300 so I'm pretty happy with the $160 I spent on the Dolphin's.

Since I didn't bring the Dolphin's take this with a grain of sand but at least this is how I heard it.

Edit: oh, one more thing: I really didn't feel that any of the other two had significantly better soundstage either.


----------



## GavThomson

Hi All,
  
 Followed this thread avidly and even purchased on the strength of recommendations (pistons, pro 80's), got a quick question.
  
 I recently bought a pair of Dunu 1000's, so before I go and buy some Havi Pro originals, knowing that I have the Dunu's, am I going to be getting anything from them?
  
 ps, quite upset that i didn't know about the dolphins a month ago, bought my kid brother the ue6000 in place of his b***s, they seem like a better choice.
  
 Cheers


----------



## bhazard

gavthomson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Followed this thread avidly and even purchased on the strength of recommendations (pistons, pro 80's), got a quick question.
> 
> ...


 
 The Dunu is awesome. I'd say the Havi is a complement to it, but not something that would beat it. The Havi is also 1/4th the price, but much more than 1/4th the performance.


----------



## bhazard

Asked Penon Audio about the new Pistons:
  
*Dear bhazard451,*
  
 *dear friend:*
*thanks for you attention.*
*this is the Xiaomi  official statement: *
*Rose gold version Pistons Xiaomi earphone won  Design Academy IF Award .*
*Xiaomi Piston IF commemorative edition  presale now.*
*All orders containing IF commemorative  piston edition earphones will shipping in accordance with the timing of payments in succession  from the March 13th*
*Original rose gold piston earphone will shipping normal..*
  
  
*We had booked the official Xiaomi  piston  IF commemorative  edition, *
*But we really do not know how many quantity the head-fi friends need.*
*We are considering establishment of a reservation advertising on PENON announce everything . *
*and we  will confirm PAYPAL when we shipping the goods.*
*best regards.*


----------



## Rayzilla

Perhaps this is not the best place to post but I am interested in adding a pair of bookshelf or smaller floor standing speakers to my audio world. Ideally something that would work well with my current dac and amp.

I hope to be able to keep it under $800 but even better if I can do for under $500.

Does anyone know of any places that I can go to check out in Hong Kong?


----------



## bravobs

Is the dolphins slightly or a lot better than the pro80 in terms of clarity and over all sq? except on the soundstage of course


----------



## airomjosh

rayzilla said:


> Perhaps this is not the best place to post but I am interested in adding a pair of bookshelf or smaller floor standing speakers to my audio world. Ideally something that would work well with my current dac and amp.
> 
> I hope to be able to keep it under $800 but even better if I can do for under $500.
> 
> Does anyone know of any places that I can go to check out in Hong Kong?


 
 since you are in the Chinese brand thread, ill recommend Swans M200 MKIII, they are only about 300 USD or less depending on the exchange rate. I can not point you to any shop in HK because I am not familiar with the place but I'm sure they are available there. You can find a review here http://www.head-fi.org/t/563723/a-bundle-of-extreme-musical-happiness-a-review-of-the-swans-m200-mkiii .


----------



## vic2vic

bhazard said:


> Asked Penon Audio about the new Pistons:
> 
> *Dear bhazard451,*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great news and... just ordered my 3rd piston 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Will this ever end ?
 Actually I'm so impressed by the Pistons that I just bought even a Xiaomi phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I'm also on the fence for Dolphin vs. Drama: patiently waiting for bharzrd comparison.


----------



## Doodier

Just got my Havis! Yay! 
  
 EDIT: I was grinning at the postman like stupid. He must have thought I was dumb


----------



## quartertone

So what distinguishes this 'commemorative edition' from the others? Is it just a marketing scam?


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> So what distinguishes this 'commemorative edition' from the others? Is it just a marketing scam?




Don't ask


----------



## airomjosh

quartertone said:


> So what distinguishes this 'commemorative edition' from the others? Is it just a marketing scam?


 
  Nobody knows, they are not available yet. I tried my best to contact a staff of xiaomi through taobao trade manager to ask questions regarding commemorative edition but I failed. So, this commemorative edition will be  a mystery for now.


----------



## Hibo

Received the B3 Pro v1, too and listening now 
 Will report later..


----------



## peter123

Guess what?

I couldn't let go of the idea of getting more bass out of the B3 Pro's without the need for eq so I brought out all the tips I've got and started testing. I managed to squeeze on a pair of random triple flanges and deep insert them in my ear canals and WOW!

A very slight decrease in soundstage maybe but an overall much fuller sound and enough bass without any kind of bass boast. The small amount of silbliance I could detect earlier is now completely gone as well. As an extra bonus they also stay much better in my ears now, as a matter of fact I'm pretty sure that I'd be able to use them when working out without any problem at all.

I'll copy this post in the one with my initial impression as well.


----------



## Hibo

My first impressions, its not representative, I only listended to a handful of songs (which I have in mind)

 Setup:
 Meizu 6 SL + Havi B3 Pro v1 + original Tips/comply foams (will order other tips soon)
  
 In comparsion to my UE700 (bought for 70 USD - recommended retail price 200USD):
  
 - not such a high resolution - the UE 700 has more details
 - smaller soundstage
 - better Bass
 - not such stressful highs, the highs of UE700 are a litte bit to high imho
  
 Overall its pleasant to listen. I think not superior, but for this price its really ok.
  
 I think the B3 could be my allround IEM. Could imagine that listenening to them is not stressful over hours and hours.
  
 The UE700 are better for classic and concentrate listening, but are a litte bit stressful. My Beyerdymanics DTX 50 (Bassheads) are good for fun listening (Hip Hop).
  
 So every IEM has its right to exist


----------



## twister6

kl500 said:


> Just bought Piston 2.1 form taobao+ cable for my CK100pro for $8.


 
  
 You do realize for that price you got fakes?


----------



## bhazard

vic2vic said:


> Great news and... just ordered my 3rd piston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It'll be a while. They are on the slow boat and just shipped, so it may be a good 3-4 weeks until I get them. I ordered one day too early before Penon got them in.


----------



## bhazard

rayzilla said:


> Perhaps this is not the best place to post but I am interested in adding a pair of bookshelf or smaller floor standing speakers to my audio world. Ideally something that would work well with my current dac and amp.
> 
> I hope to be able to keep it under $800 but even better if I can do for under $500.
> 
> Does anyone know of any places that I can go to check out in Hong Kong?


 
 There are actually many good DIY kits available in the US, with pre-cut flat pack MDF for ~$200 a speaker. Check this site out... www.diysoundgroup.com. Top quality for bargain pricing. I haven't seen any Asian vendors that could beat it, as shipping adds up quick on heavier items.
  
 PM me for more info, as it's not really Asian.


----------



## peter123

FiiO X3 - Little Dot I+ - Havi B3 Pro


----------



## bhazard

I gotta try some triple flanges again. I remember it causes the body of the Havi to stick out a bit, and it can become uncomfortable if they go too deep, but they do seal very well.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I definitely recommend trying it out, for me there's a significant difference in bass impact and isolation. I've got pretty small ears so the housing stay pretty much in the same place for me with tri flanges as with regular tips. I've also ordered soon bi flange but It'll probably be a while before I get them.


----------



## Inszy

Today I got my Dolphin - right out of the box: they are nice. Powerful and fun sound, pretty good amount of detail, though it could be more treble for my tastes.
 Inner diameter of the earpads could be larger, but still it's much more comfortable than CAL!. Pretty good noise cancelling.


----------



## suzook

inszy said:


> Today I got my Dolphin - right out of the box: they are nice. Powerful and fun sound, pretty good amount of detail, though it could be more treble for my tastes.
> Inner diameter of the earpads could be larger, but still it's much more comfortable than CAL!. Pretty good noise cancelling.


 
 More treble????? Wow! I love highs, and i actually leave me eq flat. These things kicj butt with highs. Maybe you got a bad set.


----------



## Inszy

Nah, I just need a pretty large quantity and good quality treble for listening strings (mainly violin).


----------



## suzook

inszy said:


> Nah, I just need a pretty large quantity and good quality treble for listening strings (mainly violin).


 
 Still think you have a bad pair. The treble is massive and clean on these things.


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Still think you have a bad pair. The treble is massive and clean on these things.


 
 Massive and clean are different to everyone, especially when it comes to highs. What can be too much for one person, may not be enough for another.


----------



## Inszy

+1 
  
 I know people who claim that Denon D1100 have very good highs, and yet D1100 are hopeless (not enough treble and they have poor quality).
 Dolphin are very interesting, with a pleasant sound, but to headphones that have really shiny and great highs, they are very far in this.


----------



## twister6

inszy said:


> Today I got my Dolphin - right out of the box: they are nice. Powerful and fun sound, pretty good amount of detail, though it could be more treble for my tastes.
> Inner diameter of the earpads could be larger, but still it's much more comfortable than CAL!. Pretty good noise cancelling.


 
  
 Run it through burn in, you might hear sound improvement.  These are dynamic drivers after all


----------



## peter123

The highs of the B3's are so very smooth with triflange tips. I just can't stop listening to these iem's, they're so seducing.


----------



## bhazard

Finally got my KZ order from 2 months ago. They were sent back by customs from China Post.
  
 The V-Moda type headphone looks awesome. Doesn't look as sweet as the actual V-Modas, but I love the foldable design and case. The sound quality is warm and clear. It probably sounds like the LP2. I only had the LP and that was a pure bass cannon. These aren't as rumbly, but they do focus on bass.
  
 Won't have time to really listen to everything until Sunday.


----------



## bhazard

http://penonaudio.com/Xiaomi-Piston-IF-Commemorative-Edition?search=xiaomi


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Xiaomi-Piston-IF-Commemorative-Edition?search=xiaomi


 
  
 The only difference in the description with the regular v2.0 is "Dual-damping balance system make the sound more pure".
 Bought anyway.


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> The only difference in the description with the regular v2.0 is "Dual-damping balance system make the sound more pure".
> Bought anyway.


 
 It doesn't sound like it's another new version, but no one knows yet. Comes with a carry bag, custom shirt clip, and white box.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> It doesn't sound like it's another new version, but no one knows yet. Comes with a carry bag, custom shirt clip, and white box.


 
  
 Beside white box, sounds like carry bag is the only difference.  Though, I can't imagine they will be able to squeeze in carry bag in there.  The box/packaging is ultra compact to begin with.
  
 Btw, do you mind posting a link to that M-100 look-a-like you have in the picture above?  To be honest, I hardly listen to my M-100 anymore, but still keeping it because of that super compact folding design.  I'm always fascinated by it.  As a matter of fact, I mentioned that my ultimate headphones would be V-Moda M-100 with Dolphin drivers


----------



## bhazard

KZ LP2. Looks and folds just like the M-100. Not sure if they sound the same though. These are pretty warm leaning.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37002966517
  
 Very nice cable, case, and headphone for $50 before fees.


----------



## suzook

twister6 said:


> As a matter of fact, I mentioned that my ultimate headphones would be V-Moda M-100 with Dolphin drivers


 
 Couldnt agree more....got me thinking...maybe i could transplant the drivers from my dolphins to my m100's...hmmmm


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> KZ LP2. Looks and folds just like the M-100. Not sure if they sound the same though.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37002966517
> 
> Very nice cable, case, and headphone for $50 before fees.


 
  
 Oh, that is a PURE knock-off


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> Couldnt agree more....got me thinking...maybe i could transplant the drivers from my dolphins to my m100's...hmmmm


 
  
 Or better yet, get that $50 look-a-like and use it as a guinea pig


----------



## suzook

twister6 said:


> Or better yet, get that $50 look-a-like and use it as a guinea pig


 
 Yea, better idea. Gonna sell my m100's, get some cash back. I think i will give that a try
@bhazard  Do the knock offs seem to be as solidly built???


----------



## bhazard

suzook said:


> Yea, better idea. Gonna sell my m100's, get some cash back. I think i will give that a try
> @bhazard  Do the knock offs seem to be as solidly built???


 
 They aren't as hefty, and they don't look quite as nice... but they are comfy and sound good. Awesome detachable premium cable.


----------



## bhazard

Just threw on the KZ-GR (Spartacus) with the changeable nozzles. The black one is for enhanced bass, the red one for balanced sound.
  
 The black nozzle is a bass cannon. Great for a basshead, but not for detail.
  
 The red nozzle is impressive. Some very nice sound out of it. I'll be keeping the red one on.
  
 Pretty damn good for $12. Exceptionally actually. I like them better than the Narmoo RIM (corecool)
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37319916164
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-5337773770.2.uv4scV&id=36786796789


----------



## knives

bhazard said:


> I bought them from dx.com. I'll let you know when I get them.
> 
> The VPulse has been around longer than Don Scorpio as a company. Doubt they are the same.


 
 Look what i found in google:
http://sdonscorpio2.skyperson.net/en/aboutus.asp
  


> *Our History:*
> DONSCORPIO has great research and development ability, many acoustic patents and appearance design patents. We cooperate with Velodyne, the world class King of Bass. We jointly promote Drama series headphones with Fonestuff Co. Ltd. in Taiwan. In December 2012, we signed a contract with singer and song-writer Xiao Jingteng as the spokesperson of our products.


 
  
 But the picture of the Bass Colour remote in this site is a little different from the ones in dx.com:


----------



## reydj24

Are any sound change from the xiaomi piston if commemorative and the 2.1 version?


----------



## twister6

reydj24 said:


> Are any sound change from the xiaomi piston if commemorative and the 2.1 version?


 
 In theory it should be the same, but I will know for sure in 2 weeks


----------



## kimare

I'm about to try the Pistons v2.1 through using MisterTeo, and might as well give the Awei ES-800M and KZ-A1 a chance. The first i'm ordering directly from xiaomi, so I asume they are okay. But the last two are there several editons. Prices seem to differ quite much especially on KZ-A1 are there any fakes or different version which should be avoided? Search for different ES800M.


----------



## peter123

kimare said:


> I'm about to try the Pistons v2.1 through using MisterTeo, and might as well give the Awei ES-800M and KZ-A1 a chance. The first i'm ordering directly from xiaomi, so I asume they are okay. But the last two are there several editons. Prices seem to differ quite much especially on KZ-A1 are there any fakes or different version which should be avoided? Search for different ES800M.




Tbh I see no reason getting the other two if you're getting the Piston's since they're superior to both.


----------



## Netforce

knives said:


> Look what i found in google:
> http://sdonscorpio2.skyperson.net/en/aboutus.asp


 
 So the bass colour could be rebranded vpulse, interesting.


----------



## bhazard

netforce said:


> So the bass colour could be rebranded vpulse, interesting.


 
 That would be very interesting.


----------



## suzook

They look exactly like them


----------



## iLovePanda265

is there any chinese equivalent to something like the grado sr 80i or ms1i with similar sound for cheaper?


----------



## mochill

B3proi coming most likely tomorrow or the next day


----------



## cls

I was following this thread since at least a month now and ordered the Havi B3 Pro MK. I right away and still waiting for them thou..
  
  
 I just checked some chinese forums.. and look what I found
 DUNU DN-2000 the Flagships DN-1000 succesor
 For specs these IEM have "three" drivers but I cant find any details about them
 I am looking for a 3 unit IEM to make custom molded IEM, was thinking buying UE TripleFi.10 for that matter but I have to try a chinese brand IEM for that
  
 expected in late March
 Currently the official price is still not set yet
 Fiio X5 parts up with DN-2000
 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2910665551 <<


----------



## peter123

The Havi B3's are dual dyniamic so only two drivers on each side.
  
 I'm really looking forward to the time first impressions will start to pop up on the Dunu-2000.


----------



## cls

I just put my old sansa players on eBay auction and I have to get rid of some PC Hardware the combo DN 2000 with Fiio x5 sounds very interesting to me if the price is right I definitely will order that set


----------



## KiokuOfYou

I'm interested in some analytical IEMs and Havi B3 sounds like an interesting choice (looks good too).
 How do those compare to the VSonic VC02 ?


----------



## peter123

The more I'm listening to the Dolphins the more I'm enjoying them. They're not exactly detail monsters and soundstage is only average in width. Depth and layering are very good though and overall I'm just loving them


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> The more I'm listening to the Dolphins the more I'm enjoying them. They're not exactly detail monsters and soundstage is only average in width. Depth and layering are very good though and overall I'm just loving them


 
  
 Really curious to hear Dolphin/Drama comparison.
  
 Btw, do you know that you can daisy-chain headphones with Dolphin since each earcup has it's own input?  Someone yesterday asked me in another forum to verify it, and I can confirm that volume level of Dolphin will not drop if you daisy chain another headphone to it.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I'm also curious about Dolphin's vs Drama.

No I didn't know that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## bhazard

I got the Don Scorpio Bass Colour in today. They are GOOOOOOOOOD.
  
 I'm wondering if they really are the VPulse. They have huge sub bass, but they don't sound recessed much at all. I was surprised at the level of clarity knowing full well these were going to be bass cannons.
  
 Very impressed so far for $30. Far better than the Wooduo 2.
  
 Slightly harsh up high, but still impressive for $30.


----------



## marcswede

I got my Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 yesterday. They look gorgeous and are superb sounding!
  
 I discovered some crosstalk between the channels. It doesn't bother me really. It might actually contribute to the openess of the sound. I'm just wondering if it's supposed to be there. Does anybody else experience this?


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I got the Don Scorpio Bass Colour in today. They are GOOOOOOOOOD.
> 
> I'm wondering if they really are the VPulse. They have huge sub bass, but they don't sound recessed much at all. I was surprised at the level of clarity knowing full well these were going to be bass cannons.
> 
> ...


 
 If you were to compare them with something else whith a similar soundsignature what would that be?


----------



## knives

bhazard said:


> I got the Don Scorpio Bass Colour in today. They are GOOOOOOOOOD.
> 
> I'm wondering if they really are the VPulse. They have huge sub bass, but they don't sound recessed much at all. I was surprised at the level of clarity knowing full well these were going to be bass cannons.
> 
> ...


 
 How well they do against Pistons, B3 and MH415?
  
 I read that $30 is just an promotional introductory price. Donscorpio Bass Colour will be in the $50 price tag.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> If you were to compare them with something else whith a similar soundsignature what would that be?


 
  
 Not sure, but I think they are 100% the VPulse
  


knives said:


> How well they do against Pistons, B3 and MH415?
> 
> I read that $30 is just an promotional introductory price. Donscorpio Bass Colour will be in the $50 price tag.


 
 Tough call. These are my new favorite for sub bass and have great mids, but sometimes can get harsh up top with the volume up. They hang well with all 3 of them, so I'll be keeping them.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Not sure, but I think they are 100% the VPulse


 
 Great, I believe so as well from what I've read. Thank you.


----------



## suzook

Just ordered the bass colour....now I have 3 in ears. I need help.


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> Just ordered the bass colour....now I have 3 in ears. I need help.




Three this week? If not you're OK


----------



## pokenguyen

bhazard said:


> Not sure, but I think they are 100% the VPulse
> 
> Tough call. These are my new favorite for sub bass and have great mids, but sometimes can get harsh up top with the volume up. They hang well with all 3 of them, so I'll be keeping them.


 
 Which one of them (Piston, MH415, Bass Color) is most suitable for audiophile music?
  
 Just see this old thread for a Chinesee brands with good reviews (especially  the modded model).
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/679191/impression-yuin-pk3-earbuds-what-kind-of-sorcery-is-this


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> Three this week? If not you're OK


 
 2 over ear, and 3 in ear in last 2 weeks. Is that ok?? Lol.


----------



## MuZo2

Thats OK if you have atleast 6 ears


----------



## peter123

You qualify for headphonics anonymous, there's quite a few of us around here


----------



## airomjosh

the Hisound BA-100 are now 99 yuan(16 USD)  in taobao http://s.taobao.com/search?initiative_id=staobaoz_20140312&js=1&q=ba100&stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1


----------



## Netforce

Wow, if that is legit then that's quite the deal.


----------



## airomjosh

I think, its legit because even the flagship store (hisound) sells them for the same price. Most shops which I know have a good reputation in Chinese audiophile community sell them for 99 yuan too.


----------



## Netforce

K cool, I'll try my luck and report back my luck when I get them. This thread has no mercy to my wallet.


----------



## docentore

Received my package yesterday. Inside there was:
 1. Somic MH415
 2. CoreCool V2
 3. 2 pairs of Moxpad X3
 4. some drivers to fix my brokem Moxpad's
  
 Impressions:
 CoreCool aren't so bad, specially after small EQ adjustments on my BB10 (unfortunatelly I don't have anything else to test with). Somic are great, but I need to get some foam tips as I can't use iems with silicon tips, just can't 
  
 The speakers are , hmmm, bad, they lack dynamics and bass, maybe it is moxoad casing problem.


----------



## quartertone

Havi B3 Pro (1) came today, been enjoying it from the start - took the bass up two notches on my X3 and added more warmth with some AT single flanges. Comfort's not great though, thanks to the rather long nozzles, and I'll try the enclosed foams next.


----------



## twister6

I was just checking to see if tvc-mall got DRAMA in stock, and noticed they dropped the price on Dolphin down to $110 (http://www.tvc-mall.com/details/DON-SCORPIO-Dolphine-Fashion-Over-Ear-Headphone-w-Remote-Control-MIC-for-iPhone-iPod-iPad-Samsung-HTC-etc-MH-199A/)


----------



## suzook

Stay away from tvc mall. Im having issues they wont make right. Gotta call credit card company.


----------



## unknwn

Today i received havi B3(old) and piston 2.0(it has a clip, seller sent it like 3 weeks a go, i didn't know then that pistons have a clip included, which version it is?).
 So my question is how to to know if B3 is old v or v2 (i asked for old version while buying from bigbargainonline)? They don't seem to lack bass for me as i am coming from vsonic vc02 and dt880 premium.
 Tried a few songs on both. Piston 2.0 felt a bit dark and bassy, then i put havi b3 and instantly fell in love with the signature, that detail and openness(for an in-ear).


----------



## bhazard

unknwn said:


> Today i received havi B3(old) and piston 2.0(it has a clip, seller sent it like 3 weeks a go, i didn't know then that pistons have a clip included, which version it is?).
> So my question is how to to know if B3 is old v or v2 (i asked for old version while buying from bigbargainonline)? They don't seem to lack bass for me as i am coming from vsonic vc02 and dt880 premium.
> Tried a few songs on both. Piston 2.0 felt a bit dark and bassy, then i put havi b3 and instantly fell in love with the signature, that detail and openness(for an in-ear).


 
 If you have the clip, you have the newest Piston version.
  
 The old Havis should now have a red dot or something on the box to indicate the old version.


----------



## unknwn

bhazard said:


> If you have the clip, you have the newest Piston version.
> 
> The old Havis should now have a red dot or something on the box to indicate the old version.


 

 box has a plastic cover(removable) which has a red paper dot on it.


----------



## bhazard

unknwn said:


> box has a plastic cover(removable) which has a red paper dot on it.


 
 Yep, it's the old version. Much better to my ears than the newer Pro II. Pro 1 is a detail and soundstage monster.


----------



## peter123

unknwn said:


> box has a plastic cover(removable) which has a red paper dot on it.




You got the correct (original) version


----------



## Grayson73

unknwn said:


> Today i received havi B3(old) and piston 2.0(it has a clip, seller sent it like 3 weeks a go, i didn't know then that pistons have a clip included, which version it is?).
> So my question is how to to know if B3 is old v or v2 (i asked for old version while buying from bigbargainonline)? They don't seem to lack bass for me as i am coming from vsonic vc02 and dt880 premium.
> Tried a few songs on both. Piston 2.0 felt a bit dark and bassy, then i put havi b3 and instantly fell in love with the signature, that detail and openness(for an in-ear).


 
 What type of music do you listen to?


----------



## Baycode

unknwn said:


> Today i received havi B3(old) and piston 2.0(it has a clip, seller sent it like 3 weeks a go, i didn't know then that pistons have a clip included, which version it is?).
> So my question is how to to know if B3 is old v or v2 (i asked for old version while buying from bigbargainonline)? They don't seem to lack bass for me as i am coming from vsonic vc02 and dt880 premium.
> Tried a few songs on both. Piston 2.0 felt a bit dark and bassy, then i put havi b3 and instantly fell in love with the signature, that detail and openness(for an in-ear).


 This input make me settle down a little bit because I have ordered my B3 from Bigbargainonline (ebay seller) as well  Please share your experiments with tips. My tip collection is waiting for Havi


----------



## twister6

baycode said:


> This input make me settle down a little bit because I have ordered my B3 from Bigbargainonline (ebay seller) as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
   
That tip collection looks awesome   I wish something like this would be for sale!


----------



## bhazard

That is such an awesome idea to store tips. Mine are just in entirely too many zip lock bags. lol


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> Stay away from tvc mall. Im having issues they wont make right. Gotta call credit card company.


 
  
 Oh man, sorry to hear that.  I have been shopping in there for over a year, bought a ton of cases, cables, cheap headphones, even toys for my kids.  They used to be case-parts.com, which is still a mirror of their store, until they switched to tvc-mall as a main site.  Back in the days of case-parts.com they used to accept PayPal, so when they switched I just create an order on tvc-mall, and then email them order # with my paypal confirmation.  If anything, their support and sales can get overwhelming because of being too attentive with constant email questions and confirmations.  If you feel comfortable, drop me PM with your order number so I can email my sales contact in there.


----------



## Baycode

bhazard said:


> That is such an awesome idea to store tips. Mine are just in entirely too many zip lock bags. lol


 Thanks. Thats actually a pill box. Also known as fish hook storage box. 

Dear Unknwn what is your source ( player)?


----------



## KiokuOfYou

baycode said:


>


 
 Oh man, that's awesome, why didn't the thought of using pill box cross my mind before?
 I gotta try this, thanks for the tips.


----------



## unknwn

baycode said:


> Thanks. Thats actually a pill box. Also known as fish hook storage box.
> 
> Dear Unknwn what is your source ( player)?


 
 Source is desktop/laptop>fiio e17 or nexus5 or nexus5>fiio e17 (n5 with custom kernel which increases quality from stock quite a lot).


grayson73 said:


> What type of music do you listen to?


 
 Lately i have been listening to electronic/ambient/chill/downtempo/chilled dnb&dubstep kind of music, sometimes i listen to some jazz records or even classics.


baycode said:


> This input make me settle down a little bit because I have ordered my B3 from Bigbargainonline (ebay seller) as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 with that collection i think you shouldn't have a problem.
 Currently i am trying  included havi foam tips which gives quite good seal for me. Can't tell about sound characteristics with these tips as i haven't compared to other tips. I thought i will have problem with comfort and seal with havi because of its big size. For me tips are good as long as i have good seal because my right ear canal is a bit weird therefore usually it is hard to get good/same amout of seal on the right ear without blocking the sound (especially with silicone tips). For example with Pistons currently i haven't managed to get a good seal.


----------



## cls

So basically Havi B3 Pro Mk. I and Mk. II resemble Sennheiser IE8/IE80 the most but the disconnectable cable?
  
 It would be such a steal if the cable itself is removeable or modable to remove


----------



## Grayson73

unknwn said:


> Lately i have been listening to electronic/ambient/chill/downtempo/chilled dnb&dubstep kind of music, sometimes i listen to some jazz records or even classics.


 
 I'm surprised you prefer B3 over Pistons for electronic/dnb/dubstep, since Pistons have much more bass.  Are you using EQ on your B3 to increase the bass?


----------



## Netforce

cls said:


> So basically Havi B3 Pro Mk. I and Mk. II resemble Sennheiser IE8/IE80 the most but the disconnectable cable?
> 
> It would be such a steal if the cable itself is removeable or modable to remove


 
 Nonremoveable cable, could see the possibility of making a removeable cable just I'm personally not going to try since my last few iems I've opened have not ended well.


----------



## suzook

grayson73 said:


> I'm surprised you prefer B3 over Pistons for electronic/dnb/dubstep, since Pistons have much more bass.  Are you using EQ on your B3 to increase the bass?


 
 B3's with a lil eq bass boost sound great. They can handle it.


----------



## fatman711

Wow so many models and manufacturers! It's so great to see bang for your buck products these days...finally!
  
 I really want to try some of these models as I basically sold off all my headphones/earphones. Want to build
 up a new collection  
  
 What are the best value, sound, performance for IEMs and Headphones according to the community? We
 should start a poll so that people can have a better idea as to what they should choose. There are SO
 many models WOW.


----------



## suzook

fatman711 said:


> Wow so many models and manufacturers! It's so great to see bang for your buck products these days...finally!
> 
> I really want to try some of these models as I basically sold off all my headphones/earphones. Want to build
> up a new collection
> ...


 
 Somic mh 415, havi b3pro, don scorpio bass color, pistons.....just read the last 4 pages.


----------



## unknwn

grayson73 said:


> I'm surprised you prefer B3 over Pistons for electronic/dnb/dubstep, since Pistons have much more bass.  Are you using EQ on your B3 to increase the bass?


 
 I don't really listen to an actual/real dnb/dubstep thought some of the music has those styles blended in. I prefer faster and neutral bass. Pistons has too much and too slow/wobbly bass for me it's kind of like a subwoofer. I don't know yet what music(which i listen) i would prefer with pistons over B3. Maybe it good for movies and pop, rap music?


----------



## Doodier

I really want to like the Havis but the fit is a deal breaker for me :/ They are kinda on the big side and my ears are small so I can't get a good fit no matter how much I try. Ah well, back to tip rolling


----------



## mochill

The perfect iem is the jvc fx850


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> The perfect iem is the jvc fx850


 
 The perfect iem is the JVC FX850 at an affordable price. lol


----------



## bhazard

doodier said:


> I really want to like the Havis but the fit is a deal breaker for me :/ They are kinda on the big side and my ears are small so I can't get a good fit no matter how much I try. Ah well, back to tip rolling


 
 Try triple flange tips. Those will seal no matter what.


----------



## bhazard

My Don Scorpio Drama and Dolphin just reached NY. Should be delivered within a few days.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> My Don Scorpio Drama and Dolphin just reached NY. Should be delivered within a few days.




Yes!

If the Drama is indeed better than the Dolphin please don't let me know


----------



## fatman711

Is Don Scorpio a good brand? I wasn't sure if they had an official site as the one that I found, said "mamba" as their logo
 and didn't carry any headphones.


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> Yes!
> 
> If the Drama is indeed better than the Dolphin please don't let me know


 
 UGH, Me either. I gotta get off of this forum while I have a few bux left!


----------



## Netforce

fatman711 said:


> Is Don Scorpio a good brand? I wasn't sure if they had an official site as the one that I found, said "mamba" as their logo
> and didn't carry any headphones.


 
 http://sdonscorpio2.skyperson.net/en/aboutus.asp
 This site? Their bass colour look to be just rebranded velodyne vpulses so at $35 are pretty great for the price.


----------



## mochill

Got the b3proi ...much better then the b3proii and very balanced sounding nothing stick out and so open sounding with the best tips on the planet from my jvc fx850 ...very naice indeed


----------



## bhazard

netforce said:


> http://sdonscorpio2.skyperson.net/en/aboutus.asp
> This site? Their bass colour look to be just rebranded velodyne vpulses so at $35 are pretty great for the price.


 
 The Bass Colour comes with a nice case too and sounds fantastic. I believe it is the VPulse as well.
  
 Their other unfinished site is http://www.s-donscorpio.com


----------



## cls

Oh man.. just 15min ago.. mein dear OVC TC20 crushed :<< I need replacements...
  
 http://www.ovc.com.cn/html/tc20/b23.jpg
  
 any suggestions? pistons? where I can get legits in EU or from penaudio..?


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio I wholeheartedly trust ...and on another note the havi is a power hungry beast


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Penonaudio I wholeheartedly trust ...and on another note the havi is a power hungry beast


 
 Yes it is, and Penon Audio is awesome.
  
 For ~$10, I'd love to see some store start selling these Holy Serpent H5's. Looks like a nice budget find.
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37059907466&rn=c7ce2ab5e0a7905bb250b78cd4844217


----------



## mochill

They holy serpents will be ordered buy penonaudio


----------



## analogsurviver

mochill said:


> Penonaudio I wholeheartedly trust ...and on another note the havi is a power hungry beast


 
 I would like to cry out *FOUL* for the above post being the first ( I apologize if I missed another - if it exists in this thread ) to point out Havi B3 Pro (Old Version, with the red paper sticker dot on the transparent lid of the box ) to mention they are - power hungry. This is waaay understated - I never run across an IEM that needs so much juice to start to sing.
  
 The minute I opened the box and put them in my ears I pressed the play button on the Korg MR 1000 recorder and the song was the last song from the "scouting acoustics" session for the renaissance programme of one of the very best male choirs on the planet. This is very quiet music, sung mostly very softly - hence the need for another acoustics we record more usual repertoire in.
  
 Flying colours. Even the damn lamp pole OUTSIDE of church carying not only lamp but two not-so-small-transformers-making-big-hum- noise was clearly correctly slightly to the left and CLEARLY behind ( the correct location in real life ) was perfectly reproduced. When we will be recording for real, this hum will have to be *somehow* silenced - one way - or *another.* Simple method of "stoning the bulb" would just not work - transformers will still be there, as they obviously supply the current for all the lights surrounding the church.
  
 Then came the icicle cold shower. Beethoven 5th symphony - recording from a few days back. On timpany, it was clear that my amp is clipping - and look at the volume control really alarmed me,as I NEVER had it that high before, with anything, but speccially not an IEM.
  
 That is a bummer - meaning that truly portable use of Havi B3 Pro (Old Version) is no go. My amp can take power supply from 9V DC to 44V DC - and I will determine just how much is needed for Havi today - but anything more than a single 9V battery is ever more cumbersome and more transportable than truly portable.
  
 The power hungryness of Havi is compounded by the need to boost the bass - it is not much required ( exact amount to be determined after at least say 10 hours of normal operation - but preferably after GOOD burn in ) - and that increases demands on the source/amp yet further.
  
 So - those who are considering Havi B3 Pro (Old Version) - ask yourself if you do have equipment to support them properly. I can see some quite long faces otherwise ...
  
 Agreed on Penon Audio aka bestbargainsonline @ ebay; very prompt communication, it took exactly 15 days, customs etc included, from the order to delivery via standard Hong Kong air mail post, not courier service. One can not ask for anything more; I warmly recommend them. They even went to the trouble of putting real stamps ( VERY nice looking stamps, certainly not common in my neck of woods...) instead of printed postage sticker on the nicely wrapped package - these guys take pride in their work, promoting Hong Kong in the process. It just does not get any better than this.


----------



## quartertone

I use the B3 straight out of my X3 on the high gain setting. They only need a couple more volume notches than other phones like that.


----------



## Netforce

I have to turn the volume on my dragonfly up to around the same level as my he400 to get them to a comfortable level for me. The he400 aren't super power hungry like other orthos but still kinda neat an iem needs this much power, a rather above average amount.


----------



## cls

Okay I pulled the plug...
 since my TC20 OVC are gone (broke right of the Earbud shell and the cable wire came off)
 ordered "Original Xiaomi Piston Earphone Updated Version Brown" on ibuygou this morning for €22,24 with insurance int. shipping
  
 I orderd Havi B3 25th february they been dispatched right the next day, still waiting, but I am located in germany thou.. cost €44,35 inkl. shipping
  
  
 now I have almost eveything I want, still unsure about 3-way hybrids.. I really want one but dont know which


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> I use the B3 straight out of my X3 on the high gain setting. They only need a couple more volume notches than other phones like that.




+1


----------



## mochill

With more power you get more better sound...and no the are not bass light but very great almost on par with my perfect iem the fx850....the only thing missing is the efficiency


----------



## mochill

With my Lumia 920 it needs 50% volume and also my hsa 3rd anv., didn't try the x3 yet


----------



## peter123

Even though the B3's are harder to drive than your average iem there's no problem with the X3. Just compared them with X3 and Magni and they both drive them equally good, just different characteristics. Actually they produce a bit more bass with the X3. I like them best with my LD I+ through, so smooth and sufficient bass. Bhazard seem to like them with his Aune T1 as well so those of you that have the possibility should try them with tubes


----------



## mochill

The sound is a reminiscent of the fostex te-05


----------



## mochill

If it had wooden housing then probably it will have the timbre of the fx850


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Even though the B3's are harder to drive than your average iem there's no problem with the X3. Just compared them with X3 and Magni and they both drive them equally good, just different characteristics. Actually they produce a bit more bass with the X3. I like them best with my LD I+ through, so smooth and sufficient bass. Bhazard seem to like them with his Aune T1 as well so those of you that have the possibility should try them with tubes


 
 The Magni and T1 offer 1000mW of power on tap. Not too many portable setups will come close, but the X3 should drive it pretty well.
  
 The most I ever put the volume dial on the T1 is 50%, so expect around 200-500mW to be optimal to drive the old B3. My Nexus 5 doesn't have enough power to drive them, but the iPhone can drive them somewhat acceptably.


----------



## Grayson73

analogsurviver said:


> I would like to cry out *FOUL* for the above post being the first ( I apologize if I missed another - if it exists in this thread ) to point out Havi B3 Pro (Old Version, with the red paper sticker dot on the transparent lid of the box ) to mention they are - power hungry. This is waaay understated - I never run across an IEM that needs so much juice to start to sing.
> 
> The minute I opened the box and put them in my ears I pressed the play button on the Korg MR 1000 recorder and the song was the last song from the "scouting acoustics" session for the renaissance programme of one of the very best male choirs on the planet. This is very quiet music, sung mostly very softly - hence the need for another acoustics we record more usual repertoire in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for mentioning this!  For someone who listens straight out of laptop and phone, this is very helpful.  Right now, the most power hungry IEM I have is the KEF M200.


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Thanks for mentioning this!  For someone who listens straight out of laptop and phone, this is very helpful.  Right now, the most power hungry IEM I have is the KEF M200.


 
 The KEF and Havi are similar power wise. Both truly need an amp.


----------



## bhazard

A poor man's fx650-850 perhaps? KZ has a presale for an ebony detachable IEM with a "Linear professional" version.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37779381234


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> A poor man's fx650-850 perhaps? KZ has a presale for an ebony detachable IEM with a "Linear professional" version.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37779381234


 
 Almost went in for the presale of the linear professional edition. Checked out Mistertao and Smalltao. Was $5 more on Mistertao, ~$29.50 vs. ~$34.50 so I went with smalltao and couldn't pay. Error message for CC payment page and though it says on the first page Paypal is also accepted it probably wasn't for that seller so no other option. Didn't feel like going through it again on mistertao so my wallet is won't be getting any lighter.


----------



## r2muchstuff

My order from Penon Audio aka bestbargainsonline @ ebay; arrived today.
 Havi B3 Pro V1 with Red Dot on the box.
 Tested for working and all is good.  Sounds great right out of the box.
 Giving them some play time, will listen seriously later.
 Thanks all for outing these.
  
 R


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Almost went in for the presale of the linear professional edition. Checked out Mistertao and Smalltao. Was $5 more on Mistertao, ~$29.50 vs. ~$34.50 so I went with smalltao and couldn't pay. Error message for CC payment page and though it says on the first page Paypal is also accepted it probably wasn't for that seller so no other option. Didn't feel like going through it again on mistertao so my wallet is won't be getting any lighter.


 
 Mistertao only shows the correct $15.74 when I bring it up. Should be around $20-22 after fees and shipping.
  
 Alipay is what they all use mostly (secure CC portal). Very rare to see paypal for those agents anymore.


----------



## mochill

Me like


----------



## mochill

Shot bigbargine a pm about the kz woody...snd bhazard ...what color of the holy serpent would you like


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Shot bigbargine a pm about the kz woody...snd bhazard ...what color of the holy serpent would you like




Gold.

Would love to see some KZ and SIDY stuff through Penon Audio.


----------



## loptimistk

bhazard,
  
 if you have rooted the phone or has a custom recovery (e.g., TWRP) installed, I sincerely suggest you to try out this sound boost mod: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2532788
 Not only does it increase the speaker volume, it also increases the headphone's volume.  
  
 In essence, it permanently increases analog power amp gain by +5, instead of digital gain, so no distortion.
  
 I love B3 pro with this mod without external dac/amp.
  
 Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> Mistertao only shows the correct $15.74 when I bring it up. Should be around $20-22 after fees and shipping.


 
 Well, what I did was decide to get them to try them out and have another cable for my failing U10 cable. So, after first pay stage I am at $17.38. Let's hope the second stage shipping is actually better than what the calculator gave me and it is well below the previous price estimate


----------



## nihontoman

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-218015958.23.JAvmov&id=36347833620
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4018-4667965337.13.R1OMvV&scm=1007.170.0.0&id=24811300068&pvid=eadc42b5-1675-42e8-9248-402bac385637&jlogid=p15173702755c7
  
  
 any thoughts on these? Always wanted to try a good open earphone and doth seem really interesting to me...


----------



## Baycode

r2muchstuff said:


> My order from Penon Audio aka bestbargainsonline @ ebay; arrived today.
> Havi B3 Pro V1 with Red Dot on the box.
> Tested for working and all is good.  Sounds great right out of the box.
> Giving them some play time, will listen seriously later.
> ...


 

 Glad that you receive it, mine will be arriving next week (bought from the same seller).
  
 Please share your opinions about Havi B3.


----------



## mochill

IF pistons will be shipped Monday


----------



## bhazard

loptimistk said:


> bhazard,
> 
> if you have rooted the phone or has a custom recovery (e.g., TWRP) installed, I sincerely suggest you to try out this sound boost mod: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2532788
> Not only does it increase the speaker volume, it also increases the headphone's volume.
> ...




I actually use "fauxsound" and Viper4android to increase the gain, but I still don't think its enough. It just makes it more listenable.


----------



## Baycode

This seller has no feedback but the item is interesting. I send him an email to get more info: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ie80-earphones-diy-earphones/1591113005.html
  
 (Seems like the driver has two components: one dynamic, one armature)
  
 Another interesting iem: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bestate-quality-DIY-earphone-Stereo-HiFi-better-then-IE80-professional-earphone-100-SG-POST-free/1713613438.html


----------



## bhazard

nihontoman said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-218015958.23.JAvmov&id=36347833620
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4018-4667965337.13.R1OMvV&scm=1007.170.0.0&id=24811300068&pvid=eadc42b5-1675-42e8-9248-402bac385637&jlogid=p15173702755c7
> 
> ...




I actually have the KZ one that I can sell to you. Its like $5 if you want to try it.

I couldn't get a good fit with it. Too big for my ear canal. Otherwise, its a cool dual driver.. Just doesn't seal or isolate like an in ear.


----------



## loptimistk

bhazard said:


> I actually use "fauxsound" and Viper4android to increase the gain, but I still don't think its enough. It just makes it more listenable.





Fauxsound setting does not stick. The ui shows that the gain increased but you have to keep the app open all the time to have the gain stick. 

On the other hand, this mod does the same permanently without an app.


----------



## bhazard

loptimistk said:


> Fauxsound setting does not stick. The ui shows that the gain increased but you have to keep the app open all the time to have the gain stick.
> 
> On the other hand, this mod does the same permanently without an app.




Flashed perfectly on CM11. I'll test it later. Thanks!


----------



## iLovePanda265

Would the mod work for moto x even though its for nexus 5


----------



## loptimistk

ilovepanda265 said:


> Would the mod work for moto x even though its for nexus 5


 
 you will have to manually edit /system/etc/mixer_paths.xml.  values may differ.
  
this mixer_paths mod has been available for a quite time for many other devices.  just it was made flashable for nexus 5.


----------



## bhazard

baycode said:


> This seller has no feedback but the item is interesting. I send him an email to get more info: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ie80-earphones-diy-earphones/1591113005.html
> 
> (Seems like the driver has two components: one dynamic, one armature)
> 
> Another interesting iem: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bestate-quality-DIY-earphone-Stereo-HiFi-better-then-IE80-professional-earphone-100-SG-POST-free/1713613438.html


 
 I don't trust either listing in the slightest.


----------



## mochill

Havi b3proi FTW !!! ON THE CHEAP


----------



## flye

i intend to pair the B3 with my nexus 5, please update if  this works.
  
 if not i'll forget about the B3, don't intend to carry another potable amp.
  
  
 Thanks !


----------



## MuZo2

baycode said:


> This seller has no feedback but the item is interesting. I send him an email to get more info: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-ie80-earphones-diy-earphones/1591113005.html
> 
> (Seems like the driver has two components: one dynamic, one armature)
> 
> Another interesting iem: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bestate-quality-DIY-earphone-Stereo-HiFi-better-then-IE80-professional-earphone-100-SG-POST-free/1713613438.html


 

 You will find similar DIY  hybrids on Taobao, but with Astrotec AX30/35 which are cheaper and known here on HF I guess those are more safe bet.


----------



## Baycode

I am using Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100) as main source  and the amplification is poor for higher impedance earphones, so I sometimes plug it to my E11 amp but in that case I loose some details.
  
 Yesterday I have purchased a sound amplification booster software called as "Voodoo" (Known as Voodoo Louder) from the Playstore. It is supposed that, this software only controls and raises the analog output not a digital amplification effect. So amplification does not make a weird effect like distortion. I have gained about 7dB and the price were nearly free (1.5 USD from my country). Worth to try... 
  
 FYI Android users.


----------



## suzook

baycode said:


> I am using Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100) as main source  and the amplification is poor for higher impedance earphones, so I sometimes plug it to my E11 amp but in that case I loose some details.
> 
> Yesterday I have purchased a sound amplification booster software called as "Voodoo" (Known as Voodoo Louder) from the Playstore. It is supposed that, this software only controls and raises the analog output not a digital amplification effect. So amplification does not make a weird effect like distortion. I have gained about 7dB and the price were nearly free (1.5 USD from my country). Worth to try...
> 
> FYI Android users.


 
 You are loosing details using an e11 amp??? That makes no sense.


----------



## Baycode

suzook said:


> You are loosing details using an e11 amp??? That makes no sense.


 
  
 Yes, I can hear the differences, that's why I am also planning to make a line out cable to my i9100. If I bypass the internal amp of the phone may be I can get some improvements... Don't know, I will try if I have enough time...


----------



## flye

baycode said:


> I am using Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100) as main source  and the amplification is poor for higher impedance earphones, so I sometimes plug it to my E11 amp but in that case I loose some details.
> 
> Yesterday I have purchased a sound amplification booster software called as "Voodoo" (Known as Voodoo Louder) from the Playstore. It is supposed that, this software only controls and raises the analog output not a digital amplification effect. So amplification does not make a weird effect like distortion. I have gained about 7dB and the price were nearly free (1.5 USD from my country). Worth to try...
> 
> FYI Android users.


 
 Device supported: Samsung ROMs
 Galaxy S II International: GT-I9100
 Galaxy S II AT&T: SGH-I777
 Galaxy S II Sprint: SPH-D710
 Galaxy S II Korean: M250S
 Galaxy S II Japanese: SC-02C
 Galaxy S II US Cellular: SCH-R760
 Galaxy Note International: GT-N7000
 Galaxy Tab 7.7 International: GT-P6800
 Galaxy Tab 7.7 International Wi-fi: GT-P6810
 Galaxy Tab 7 Plus: GT-P6200, GT-P6210, SGH-T869
 Galaxy S II LTE and HD (Qualcomm and not Exynos: totally different hardware) are NOT supported.
 CyanogenMod or MIUI users: any version should work since LOUDER 2.0.
 Recent unofficial Jelly Bean ports break the application, please run reliable stable firmwares instead.
  
  
 no dice on Nexus 5......


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> Flashed perfectly on CM11. I'll test it later. Thanks!




I use Poweramp player. It has replay gain settings. Powers my havis just fine.


----------



## reydj24

mochill said:


> IF pistons will be shipped Monday


 
 Where did you order?


----------



## mochill

No I didnt


----------



## bhazard

reydj24 said:


> Where did you order?


 
 My IF Pistons shipped from Xiaomi as well.


----------



## nihontoman

Just Sent payment to  bhazard for his KZ OMX2 earbuds. maybe I'll like it more than he does  will update you guys soon after I get them...


----------



## loptimistk

suzook said:


> I use Poweramp player. It has replay gain settings. Powers my havis just fine.




Thats digital gain tho. Distorts.


----------



## mochill

best android player is the neutron music player


----------



## peter123

Best android player is USB Audio player PRO 

It also activate USB audio out so that one can use an external DAC.


----------



## Netforce

peter123 said:


> Best android player is USB Audio player PRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 USB Audio Player PRO is awesome and has been the only way I've gotten my dragonfly to play straight from my galaxy s3 with just one otg cable. Sounds terrific bypassing the s3s dac/amp and playing straight from the dragonfly. Also a lot less profile than hooking up my s3 to my e7.
  
 Got both poweramp and usb audio player pro on my phone and both have their strengths. The ui with poweramp is a lot better than the ui of usb audio player pro but the sound from going from usb is a lot preferable.


----------



## r2muchstuff

This is my first "first impressions" post.
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1st version arrived Friday (14th) from Penon Audio aka bestbargainsonline @ ebay.
  
 They have the red dot on the box.
  
 I have never been an IEM guy.  I have tried over the years, only recently when I purchased the RE 400 have I been able to tolerate wearing and listening to them.  The RE 400 changed my opinion of IEMs.
  
 With that success I wanted to try some others and found this thread and the B3 Pro v1.
  
 I listen to rock, folk, blues, R&B, jazz, mountain/country, classical and various other stuff.
  
 My portable sources are a variety of iPods with LOD's or via HP P1, CLAS and CLAS DB iDevice DACs.  I run Apple, no rock box etc.  Most all of my music is Apple Lossless ripped from CD's.
  
 I let the B3 play on and off for about 24 hours total.
  
 I interspaced some listening along the way.
  
 I have now spent some time listening and comparing the sound with different amps and sources.
  
 Early impressions:
  
 They are easy to fit in my ears.  The RE400 fit requires me to fiddle around with them and they take time to get right.  Finding the best tip also took time.  Right out of the box with the large tips, the B3 fit and sounded good.  Next I tried the medium supplied tips and they also fit and sounded good.  Now to decide which I like best.
  
 I am not sure I like the cable, time will tell.
  
 Sound.
  
 Good bass,  easy highs,  forward middle.
 Fun sound.
 Toe taping.
 Guitars and vocals shine.
  
 They forgive lower quality recordings.
  
 They work well with a variety of amps and they scale well.
  
 Have tried them with - Fiio E11, E12, JDS C421, Arrow 4G, Fostex HP-P1 and Alo RX Mk3. Have not had time to try iPOD's from HP or with home rigs (not what I bought them for). 
  
 Very good synergy with the Arrow 4G (med or high gain), which is my current "GO" kit and for which I wanted the B3.  So that is good.  Also the treble boost may be interesting as I have more time to try it.
  
 The Fiio E12 also works well.  My E12 is the pre order with the original bass boost, the B3 sounds real nice with the boost on and blues or jazz playing.
  
 The B3 with the Alo is great but the CLAS/Mk3 kit deserves better.
  
 They will be a great IEM to grab and go, with whatever the amp/kit of the day is.
  
 To sum up:
  
 RE 400 is more "Listen Closely Now" and even good for bed time listening.
  
 B3 is more "Jump, Jive & Wail" and fun and will be my "Go/Do" phone when an IEM is the best choice.
  
 I think I will order another pair and maybe one for my son.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## Netforce

Nice impressions, I wrote my impressions about the b3 and compared them to the re400 also and had an opposite experience with tips and fit. The re400s fit quite well with my ears and I had struggled a bit to fit the right tips with the b3. Just goes to show how things differ from each person.


----------



## Bananiq

Guys, ehm... Where do I order the newest Pistons that suppose to have better treble?
  
 Also does somebody know how the B3 Pro I comes against the AX35? Thanks. Any input appreciated.
  
 Do you recommend this offer?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Brand-Corecool-V2-Dual-Dynamic-HIFI-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-MP4-Mobile-Phones/1660714258.html
  
 Thank you


----------



## KiokuOfYou

bananiq said:


> Guys, ehm... Where do I order the newest Pistons that suppose to have better treble?
> 
> Also does somebody know how the B3 Pro I comes against the AX35? Thanks. Any input appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
 Some people recommend buying straight from ibuygou.com
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
 I bought one from ebay since it's closer and got the original one, but the listing for that seller is already over unfortunately 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/181294614168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bhazard

bananiq said:


> Guys, ehm... Where do I order the newest Pistons that suppose to have better treble?
> 
> Also does somebody know how the B3 Pro I comes against the AX35? Thanks. Any input appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
 Ibuygou, Penon Audio, Xiaomi via Taobao,
  
 I sold my AX35 and kept my B3 Pro 1.
  
 The Corecool V2 has been around for awhile, and is nowhere near as good as the AX35 or B3 Pro.


----------



## Bananiq

Havi B3 Pro-I ordered from Penon Audio. )
  
 Now I want Bass Colours or MH415 - or should I have them both? I understand they should be on par- or better than Pistons.


----------



## quisxx

Only get the corecool if you want extreme bass.


----------



## tomscy2000

Somewhere in Germany, Daniel Sennheiser and Axel Grell are fuming.
  
 It does look a lot better than the MOE SS01, though. Hopefully it sounds just as good, or better.


----------



## bhazard

Looks pretty damn sexy for ~$32. Would be great if it sounds good too.

The specs look awesome.

Notice] As we promise to take TTPod to the next level this year... Here we go with the Introduction of TTPod T1 headset dual quad-core energy bio-nano-diaphragm dynamic engineering machine HIFI headphones limited

Headphones basic parameter values:

A frequency response range:. 8Hz - 26KHz . 2 drive unit: 2 * 6.2mm (unilateral) 

(3) Input Impedance: 12 ohms 4 . Sensitivity: 104dB @ 1KHz 

5 Plug Specifications:. 3.5mm gold-plated in-line 6 Cable length: 1.3 m

7 Wire Size: 18 core 0.05mm OFC (OFC) silver wire, wound layer shielding outsourcing 

8 headphone overall weight: 19 g 9. every ear Weight: 4 grams 

10. Accessories: medium and small number of 7 sets of silicone case, pouch


----------



## james444

tomscy2000 said:


> Somewhere in Germany, Daniel Sennheiser and Axel Grell are fuming.


 
  
 Tbh, I don't think they give a damn about those. If anything, they're fuming over these:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-High-Quality-In-Ear-Earphone-IE800-NOise-Cancelling-Earphone/1620935723.html


----------



## nihontoman

looking good... where can I order one?


----------



## tomscy2000

james444 said:


> Tbh, I don't think they give a damn about those. If anything, they're fuming over these:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-High-Quality-In-Ear-Earphone-IE800-NOise-Cancelling-Earphone/1620935723.html


 

 Yeah, they probably don't. Just wanted to name drop.


----------



## sbose

james444 said:


> Tbh, I don't think they give a damn about those. If anything, they're fuming over these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-High-Quality-In-Ear-Earphone-IE800-NOise-Cancelling-Earphone/1620935723.html


 
 are they original ?


----------



## BenF

sbose said:


> are they original ?


 

 Of course not


----------



## BenF

What are the best tips for Havi B3 Pro old version?
 Are the included tips any good?


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> What are the best tips for Havi B3 Pro old version?
> Are the included tips any good?


 
 The stock tips are actually pretty good but I'm not able to get good enough bass from them due to the design of the housing. Only way I get enough bass is with tiple flange tips. This might be becausae I've got pretty small ears though.


----------



## ebrian

Wait -- regarding the TTPod T1.  199 yen, isn't that like $2?  Or have a mis-read that graphic?


----------



## KiokuOfYou

ebrian said:


> Wait -- regarding the TTPod T1.  199 yen, isn't that like $2?  Or have a mis-read that graphic?


 
 That's not Yen, that's Chinese Yuan, 32$


----------



## garcsa

200.00 Jüan Renminbi = 32.35 USD


----------



## ebrian

Oh my bad.  Man, that's embarrassing.  I'm chinese.


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> Oh my bad.  Man, that's embarrassing.  I'm chinese.


 
 Lol


----------



## KiokuOfYou

ebrian said:


> Oh my bad.  Man, that's embarrassing.  I'm chinese.


 
 Haha, I was also confused the first time I read that. Those two are very similar.


----------



## ebrian

Haha.. in my defense I'm Canadian born.. my reading of Chinese is limited to words like "Big" and "Small".  Still, I should have recognized that all those characters were Chinese, not Japanese.  I might not be able to read it but I can at least tell the difference!  Ah.. Monday mornings.


----------



## garcsa

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37807324779


----------



## quartertone

benf said:


> What are the best tips for Havi B3 Pro old version?
> Are the included tips any good?


 
  
 Nothing wrong with the stock tips, but I use some Audio-Technica singles because they're a bit bassier (being thicker, among other things). The stocks are a bit more comfortable though, as they're quite soft.


----------



## peter123

I really hate the Havi B3 Pro (original) since they have made me loose interest in getting any new IEM's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've got a personal top limit of $100 on IEM's and I really can't see anything under that price point that can compete with the Havi's at this moment.


----------



## nihontoman

garcsa said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37807324779


 
  
  
 Thanks for the link. I'm gonna order them as soon as they are available. using my shipping agent, it will be 45$ including shipping. I guess it is not that bad...


----------



## kahaluu

peter123 said:


> I really hate the Havi B3 Pro (original) since they have made me loose interest in getting any new IEM's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I guess, you like the B3 original more than your AX-35"s?


----------



## BenF

How much burn-in does B3 Pro old version need?


----------



## garcsa

nihontoman said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm gonna order them as soon as they are available. using my shipping agent, it will be 45$ including shipping. I guess it is not that bad...


 
 Actually it's on sale from tomorrow.


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio is getting in the ttpod t1 in soon ...i let them know about them


----------



## mochill

The best tips for the havi b3 is the black foam tips that was included with them but put on reversed


----------



## BenF

mochill said:


> The best tips for the havi b3 is the black foam tips that was included with them but put on reversed


 

 Reversed???


----------



## nihontoman

garcsa said:


> Actually it's on sale from tomorrow.


 
  
 well, that means I'll have them pretty soon


----------



## garcsa

ok. don't forget to share wiht us the sound siganture... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 thanx


----------



## mochill

Put them on the opposite way


----------



## mochill

I think these ttpod will be epic...just because ttpod made them ...ttpod is an audiophile music software company


----------



## BenF

mochill said:


> Put them on the opposite way


 

 What does this mean? Maybe you can post more than one sentence and explain?


----------



## nihontoman

benf said:


> What does this mean? Maybe you can post more than one sentence and explain?


 

 yeah that'd be good 
  
  
 I'll share my impressions on them after I have a listen. I have Meelec M21 and M6, Able planet SI500 (Radius DDM Clone), JVC FX3X and Sony Xb90EX to compare to. other than M6 and XB90EX, all the comparisons will be from memory (able planet and FX3X are gone to a better place and I gave away the M21...), oh and the KZ OMX2 dual dynamic earbud that BHazard didn't like 
  
 source will be DX50 and TCL IDOL X + (which, by the way to me is better sounding then DX50 - go figure  )


----------



## knives

There is a review of the TTPod T1 here: 
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37807324779
  
 Quoted the translation from google:
  


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, so that one. that's why I became interested (and well, also for the fact that I need a new toy for cheap)


----------



## vsls

I'm browsing the thread since I just want to be informed on new budget IEMs. I couldn't find any comparison of AT-IM50 with other similar dual dynamic like Havi B3 Pro or hybrid AX35 etc Does anyone have the AT's? They all priced similarly so I don't know if it's worth the risk to choose Havi or Astrotec over the IM50.
 Of course I've just seen these TTPOD and now this gets even more interesting or frustrating!
 My main goal is to use them without amp straight out of my smartphone and the main genre is Rock


----------



## peter123

kahaluu said:


> I guess, you like the B3 original more than your AX-35"s?





Yes! Altough the AX-35 is nice the B3 is better on everything. 



benf said:


> How much burn-in does B3 Pro old version need?




My impression is that it doesn't change notably with burn in.




mochill said:


> Penonaudio is getting in the ttpod t1 in soon ...i let them know about them




OK, maybe there's one more iem that intrigues me 



benf said:


> What does this mean? Maybe you can post more than one sentence and explain?




Don't ask the man to give up his trademark 

Edit: Listening to the latest album from Beck on the B3: EPIC!


----------



## vsls

peter123 said:


> Listening to the latest album from Beck on the B3: EPIC!


 
 That seems intriguing!


----------



## Chris87

Hi, sorry for my english. I´ve bought the Somic MH415 IEMs. They souds great, but sometimes have little bit sibilance. Will it disappear after burn in? Please, could someone post here EQ setting for most accurate sound? thx


----------



## BenF

It's baffling how often IEM manufacturers will include clearly wrong tips.
 B3 Pro is almost identical in its design to IE80, why include narrow hybrid tips?
 The single and double flange Sennheiser tips sound a lot better.
 The double flange ones add some bass too.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-Earbud-Tips-S-M-L-Ear-Headphone-/110976313561
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-S-M-L-Ear-Headphone-/110976314037


----------



## suzook

benf said:


> It's baffling how often IEM manufacturers will include clearly wrong tips.
> B3 Pro is almost identical in its design to IE80, why include narrow hybrid tips?
> The single and double flange Sennheiser tips sound a lot better.
> The double flange ones add some bass too.
> ...


 
 What works for you, wont work for others. Everyones ears are different.


----------



## BenF

suzook said:


> What works for you, wont work for others. Everyones ears are different.


 

 Using a tip that is narrower than the IEM bore will compress the sound and kill the soundstage, no matter what your ears look like.
 This is not about seal.


----------



## bhazard

I agree. Sennheiser type double flanges (real or knock off) sound great on the B3. Sony Hybrids sound excellent on them as well for me.
  
 So the TTpod sounds like a $99 iem from the review. Not too bad.
  
 Absolutely nothing beats the old Havi B3 Pro pound for pound though, for me. Eats most, if not all >$199 earphones for lunch.


----------



## loptimistk

i have both ie80 and b3 pro.  
  
 b3 pro has narrower nozzle.  i think hybrid tip is still slightly narrower than the size of nozzle but not by much.


----------



## Grayson73

r2muchstuff said:


> This is my first "first impressions" post.
> 
> Havi B3 Pro 1st version arrived Friday (14th) from Penon Audio aka bestbargainsonline @ ebay.
> 
> ...


 
 What makes the B3 more fun than the RE-400?  Are you finding that they have more bass?


----------



## BenF

_HAVI patent *Blance Dual *dual-driver parallel output structures,_

_B3 using HAVI patent *Blance Dual dual-driver *parallel output structures, ensuring perfect sound and portable.has better bass, and more accurate vocals playback 。Dual unit easily manage all types of music, to bringyou an unprecedented listening experience!_
 from http://penonaudio.com/HAVI-B3-PRO
  
 What's a "Blance Dual dual-driver"?
 Is it a quad driver?
 Is it BA?


----------



## Inszy

This is just marketing talk. B3 have two dynamic drivers (2x2) without any unusual patents.



bhazard said:


> Absolutely nothing beats the old Havi B3 Pro pound for pound though, for me. Eats most, if not all >$199 earphones for lunch.



 

In my opinion, B3 Pro v1 are losing in sq with Audeo, FAD Adagio III or even Somic MH415 (only modded B3 may be better than Somic). Low dynamic and not really good bass (a bit too small impact and little lack of balance between mid-bass and sub​​-bass) significantly reduces their final evaluation.
Havi are cool for $50, but you can find more interesting iem under $100.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> This is just marketing talk. B3 have two dynamic drivers (2x2) without any unusual patents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The 4 wire cord is not marketing. It is literally wired in series between both dual drivers, but terminates in parallel at the tip, which is unique. In effect, it is kind of wired in a way like a balanced amp is.
  
 I don't think the MH415 matches the fidelity and clarity of the B3 at all. Both are great though. The Havi takes bass boost extremely well and sounds fantastic and plentiful through my tube amp, making the neutral bass a non issue.
  
 I haven't heard the Audeo or FAD, but I've yet to find a better IEM under $200, let alone $100.


----------



## r2muchstuff

grayson73 said:


> What makes the B3 more fun than the RE-400?  Are you finding that they have more bass?


 
 Yes bass quantity and forward middle with tame high.  I did not buy these for a reference sound.  I wanted a IEM that is good for grab and go/doing choirs etc. when music is not first priority.  For $60 these do this much better than the RE400.  I enjoy the RE400 but they work better when I am not busy.  I find that the B3 are fun and energetic, just what I was looking for.  But what do I know, I use AKG K81DJ for ear protection when using yard power tools.  They where cheap, seal out the noise well enough and the sound is OK for the task.  They are paired with a Fiio E11/32gig iPod mini kit.  I have other kits for when the music is most important.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## jant71

I think it is just supposed to be "balance dual" and "blance" is bad translation/spelling mistake? Balance as in they are drivers of the same size thus in balance and not 9mm/5mm, 8mm/6mm etc. The "parallel output" part is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Inszy

I don't want bass boost, I want something without lazy mid-bass (as in B3, which are all lazy even on amp that drives orthos) - that's why I prefer MH415. Havi are more neutral than Somic, but could be made clearer to draw all the flavors of music.
 Drivers wired in series? Don't BW R1 have the same for a long time?


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> .............. and sounds fantastic and plentiful through my tube amp, making the neutral bass a non issue.


 
 +1
  
 I also agree with best I've heard under $100, but as always YMMV.


----------



## peter123

My Takstar TS-662 has landed I Norway! Should have them on Wednesday the latest. Didn't really find much information about them online so I'm really looking forward to check them out......


----------



## Bananiq

peter123 said:


> I really hate the Havi B3 Pro (original) since they have made me loose interest in getting any new IEM's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Peter, How are u doing? 
 So you gave up on idea getting the Dn-1k?
 Maybe you posted this before but how you compare B3 pro to pistons?


----------



## mochill

I say the te-05 is better then the dnk and the best is the. Jvc fx850


----------



## mochill

The piston Is missing the bass textures of the te-05 and ultra speed resolution  but I'll see after 100hrs of burn in


----------



## peter123

bananiq said:


> Hi Peter, How are u doing?
> So you gave up on idea getting the Dn-1k?
> Maybe you posted this before but how you compare B3 pro to pistons?




All fine here Bananiq, even starting to get some daylight over here  I trust you're fine as well?

Yeah, I managed to get a hold of myself and a stick to my maximum $100 on an iem mantra. Luckily the original B3's got available again and saved my day? 

The Piston's and the B3's are really different from each other. To put it short Piston's are great fun and has very nice bass extension. The B3's on the other hand have way less bass than the Piston's but outperforms them in every other area. They're very well balanced and have great soundstage and separation. I still wish that they had a bit more subbass. They're really outstanding for most of the music that I listen to and if I feel the need for more bass on some music I've got enough other options for that 

As always YMMV, but for my preferred music (Passengers, Eva Cassidy, Jack Johnson, Suzanne Vega, Ben Howard, Ane Brun etc) they're perfect for me.


----------



## mochill

The only true upgrade to the b3proi is the fostex te-05


----------



## bhazard

Got the Drama and Dolphin today.
  
 First minute into the Drama... massive, massive, subwoofer, lovely basshead cans with a V sig, but not too recessed.


----------



## peter123

Congratulations bhazard! I'm really looking forward to your comparison between the two when you get some time with them.

Tbh I wouldn't need any more bass than the Dolphin's deliver so maybe I'll manage to stay clear of the Drama's.


----------



## Bananiq

peter123 said:


> All fine here Bananiq, even starting to get some daylight over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am good as well, ordered B3 Proi last night so looking forward to see (hear) what u guys are talking about  . Thinking about some other IEMs with better bass - TE-05 is really appealing but pricetag close to the Dn-1k, however they seem to be better than dunus also mochill approved  Or I just stay down and go with crowd and order pistons.
  
 Bhazard: looking forward to your Drama vs Dolphin comparison.


----------



## bhazard

The Dolphin has quite a bit of bass too. The Drama and Dolphin are quite similar, with the Drama having a little more subbass.


----------



## airomjosh

@bhazard
 how would you compare the Dolphin with the Mikros?


----------



## iLovePanda265

whats better original havi b3, ostry kco6, ax30 or piston 2.1? If it helps I listen to all genres of rock and a little bit of metal.


----------



## mochill

The t1 all sold out b4 penonaudio could buy them


----------



## bhazard

ilovepanda265 said:


> whats better original havi b3, ostry kco6, ax30 or piston 2.1? If it helps I listen to all genres of rock and a little bit of metal.


 
 Havi and Piston sound great with rock/metal.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> The t1 all sold out b4 penonaudio could buy them


 
 Haha I noticed. Looks like it could be a great ~$30 buy when they become available again. 3/21 it says now.


----------



## bhazard

I got the Somic MM185 in today too. Very different from the Dolphin and Drama. This is more of a monitor and is labeled as such, with much less prominent but still extended bass. Another $50 winner that sounds much better than it costs.
  
 Very linear. 86db, and definitely needs a lot of power. Eats a good 400mW out of 1000mW to get loud.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Somic-MM185-HIFI-earphone-Headphone-For-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-headset-high-free-shipping/639551_1646836236.html


----------



## bhazard

Today is awesome headphone day it seems. Just got in a new 2014 "Balanced" version of the KZ-LP (looks very much like the V-Moda LP2). Was a little more expensive at ~$65 because of the $20 shipping fee.
  
 I used to have the original V-Moda LP version 1, and those were bass cannons. These are not. I'm not sure if they do sound like the Crossfade LP2, but these actually do seem balanced with a warmth mini boost. It also comes with awesome cables just like the M100 type model. I actually think I might prefer this one, despite not being foldable. Has some warmth, but completely shoots past the price point. The Dolphin and Drama actually have more bass than these.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.34.0pH28X&id=37456344155
  
 These 4 headphones are just awesome purchases (Don Scorpio Drama, Dolphin, Somic MM185, KZ-LP). Gonna have to take a long time to really dig into them all.


----------



## vic2vic

airomjosh said:


> @bhazard
> how would you compare the Dolphin with the Mikros?


 
 +1


----------



## bhazard

vic2vic said:


> +1




The Dolphin is much more enjoyable, comfortable, and better looking to me. The Mikros is still a great bargain though. I just wasn't very much into it, and I noticed a gap (dip) in the sound signature which people don't seem to be hearing.


----------



## mochill

Sidy modelM2 / MR1 / HK1


----------



## Bananiq

bhazard said:


> I got the Somic MM185 in today too. Very different from the Dolphin and Drama. This is more of a monitor and is labeled as such, with much less prominent but still extended bass. Another $50 winner that sounds much better than it costs.
> 
> Very linear. 86db, and definitely needs a lot of power. Eats a good 400mW out of 1000mW to get loud.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Somic-MM185-HIFI-earphone-Headphone-For-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-headset-high-free-shipping/639551_1646836236.html


 
 Interesting. So they got more clarity with having neutral bass than donscorpios? Reminds me comparison of Pro80 vs S680. How would they go against pro80? 
 [edit]  
 Thanks


----------



## ebrian

bhazard said:


> These 4 headphones are just awesome purchases (Don Scorpio Drama, Dolphin, Somic MM185, KZ-LP). Gonna have to take a long time to really dig into them all.


 
  
 Just wondering, have you tried the Don Scorpio Bass Color?  I saw them on Penon and was just wondering about them since they're within my budget.


----------



## Grayson73

inszy said:


> This is just marketing talk. B3 have two dynamic drivers (2x2) without any unusual patents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What model is the Audeo?


----------



## sbose

i just saw these
 http://penonaudio.com/SIDY-DM2
 any comment is welcome


----------



## nihontoman

Are they trying to pull of xiami with the ttpod all over again? naaah, I'm not going there. I've had it with Xiaomi Hongmi already. They can either just do normal preorder stuff or go and screw themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 and there I hoped to get new iems. there's no way I'm paying 80$ on alliexpress to get them


----------



## mochill

Silver cable version should be great


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Silver cable version should be great


 

 You mean TTPOD T1? aren't they all silver coated OFC cables? or do you refer to the colour?


----------



## bhazard

ebrian said:


> Just wondering, have you tried the Don Scorpio Bass Color?  I saw them on Penon and was just wondering about them since they're within my budget.


 
 They are rebrands of the Velodyne VPulse, which were probably actually created by them. Same package and everything.
  
 The VPulse is normally $90, so lots of value there.


----------



## bhazard

I'm loving the Drama. It's probably the ultimate EDM basshead can. It's what Beats should be.
  
 Considering the $200+ price they debuted at, they are just awesome at the price I paid. They look gorgeous, and they are very comfy.
  
 The big draw to these, is that the midrange is crystal clear, even with the tight subwoofer bass blaring. All the reviews say the highs are somewhat timid, but I don't think so. They are very much prominent while I'm listening to the new Skrillex album. Less prominent than the Dolphin, but not really missing either. It brought the basshead out of me again.
  
 The Drama is smoother, easier to listen, warm tilted. The Dolphin is more boosted mid and treble wise, yet also has great bass too. I really like them both, despite neither really being good for Studio Monitor use. Then again, the M50 was called a "studio monitor", and those things are far from it.


----------



## mochill

I'm talking about the sidy


----------



## bhazard

The Sidy's have intrigued me for awhile. I'm just in between jobs right now, so no more purchases for the time being 
  
 Still have way more sets than I ever need, but I can't contribute as much for now.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I'm loving the Drama. It's probably the ultimate EDM basshead can. It's what Beats should be.
> 
> Considering the $200+ price they debuted at, they are just awesome at the price I paid. They look gorgeous, and they are very comfy.
> 
> ...




Thank you! I'm very happy with the Dolphin's for my intended use, as a matter of fact I use them almost every evening while my wife watches her TV shows.

I got the Takstar TS-662 today and first impression is not very good. Sounds pretty cheap in some odd way and way less soundstage than one would expect from a 53mm driver in a open design. Let's see if they improve with some more time on them.......


----------



## bhazard

The Don Scorpio Dolphin, Drama, and Bass Colour are tremendous finds. They have gone down in price since their initial offering because no one seems to know of them. Might as well get them now before they catch on.
  
 For instance, the Bass Colour is now known to be the Velodyne VPulse, all the way down to the packaging themselves being identical on the inside. That's $90 on Amazon. On the Don Scorpio Taobao, they are going for 99 yuan, or $16. ~$35 shipped via a quick mail service from Penon Audio. See the value? I do, that's why I own them all 
  
 The coolest undocumented feature, is the ability to daisy chain as many Dolphins and Dramas together off one line as you can. Makes A/Bing a sinch.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The Don Scorpio Dolphin, Drama, and Bass Colour are tremendous finds. They have gone down in price since their initial offering because no one seems to know of them. Might as well get them now before they catch on.
> 
> For instance, the Bass Colour is now known to be the Velodyne VPulse, all the way down to the packaging themselves being identical on the inside. That's $90 on Amazon. On the Don Scorpio Taobao, they are going for 99 yuan, or $16. ~$35 shipped via a quick mail service from Penon Audio. See the value? I do, that's why I own them all
> 
> The coolest undocumented feature, is the ability to daisy chain as many Dolphins and Dramas together off one line as you can. Makes A/Bing a sinch.


 
  
 and while you daisy chain them, the first in chain headphone's volume stays the same (doesn't drop).
  
 Regarding Drama, that's nice to know about the bass, might be a bit too much for me.  Will have to checkout Skrillex "Recess" tonight with Dolphins


----------



## Inszy

grayson73 said:


> What model is the Audeo?


 

 Phonak Audeo PFE112 (or 012 with grey filters).


----------



## cls

Hi there!
  
 I got my Havi B3 Pro Mark I ( Red dot on package) two days ago and tried all combos with it
  
 It sounds just awesome on my: FLAC  > Galaxy S4 > UD110v2 > cmoy > Havi B3pro
 and also my SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip > PA2V2 > Havi B3pro
  
 BUT It seems my unit is a DOA Dead on arrival
  
 when I amp higher just a notch my left earpiece start clipping and burring on High pitch sound (egg. classic music choirs Samuel Barber - Agnus Dei, The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge / Richard Marlow) << http://youtu.be/UFXsCYPdFdY
  
EDIT (1) 
 critical parts starts around ~1:10 where female choirs overlap
 TESTED sucessfully with
 Pl30 soundmagic (cheap but no cracking or hissing)
 ksc35/porto pro (marvelous, not that wide soundstage but I dont even need an amp for this!)
 DT990 pro via cmoy awesome, feels like live
 HD650 nuthin to say excellent, make my head turn for the echoes of choirs...
  
 leaves me to the only solution my havi pro are fried or DOA
 the left piece ALSO fails on bassy and fast low punches: Hip&Hop, House and Techno-elektro musik (egg. HipHip Rap Nas - If I Rule The World - http://youtu.be/GLTOCnEn-u8 )
  
 I tried VARIOUS scenarios: with different Dac and windows players ( Foobar, winamp, etc) but the left side seems to be not working right unfortunately   
  
 I have to call it in and report it to bad


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> The coolest undocumented feature, is the ability to daisy chain as many Dolphins and Dramas together off one line as you can. Makes A/Bing a sinch.


 
 How's that?


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> How's that?


 
 2 inputs on each:
  

  
 Actually, I don't like these daisy chained for critical listening. It messes with the sound on both, and halves the volume on the second set (for obvious reasons).


----------



## bravobs

peter123 said:


> I got the Takstar TS-662 today and first impression is not very good. Sounds pretty cheap in some odd way and way less soundstage than one would expect from a 53mm driver in a open design. Let's see if they improve with some more time on them.......


 

 peter, how's the comparison between the ts662 and ts671? Thanks


----------



## peter123

bravobs said:


> peter, how's the comparison between the ts662 and ts671? Thanks




Sorry, haven't heard ts671 so can't comment on that.


----------



## Inszy

They say TS662 are the worst of all Takstar.


----------



## cls

Quote from penaudio regarding my problem with the HAVI-B3 Pro mark I

"have many customer have this problem.
well. it caused your dirty plug.
would you please try to cleaning the plug?
and,
please don't make the sound too loud when you burn the earphone, 
you have to  progressive when listening music, 
Do not start to open very loud sound.
Also try not to burn too long time. 
Try to start listening to softer music
 anyway, hope you can try it and please don't worry.
if you earphone really have problem we will resolve it for you"

1st ...the plugs, the jack and obviously my ears are clean and cerumen free (earwax) 
do I really have to burn in these IEM? never heard that before, even my cheap Galaxy S4 OEM Headset sounds better right now..


----------



## Baycode

cls said:


> Quote from penaudio regarding my problem with the HAVI-B3 Pro mark I
> 
> "have many customer have this problem.
> well. it caused your dirty plug.
> ...


 
  
 Bad luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ...
  
 But Bigbargainonline (penonaudio) have 1 year guarantee. I think they will resolve the problem...
  
 Please inform us about their solution.


----------



## cls

baycode said:


> Bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They replied within like 30 minutes!
 I checked now further with other headphones.. but the left earpiece is still bad... I dont know what went wrong? I never overpowered that little thing, it first started ok, but I was just listening to light classical stuff, switched to R&B and Rap.. (without any additional Head-Amping) and had crazy distortion on left piece, now the even the bass is muddy...  switched back to my samsung galaxy s4 original manufacturer headset and clear as usual..
  
 I will send them back, and I dont know what I should do know??
  
 a. ) Get a 1:1 replacement
 b. ) Get the amount I paided (minus shipping) credited for ANOTHER headphone penaudio sells
  
 Want I want is a IEM: easy listening, at least dual drivers > hybrid, or just like the havi, or even just dual balanced armature.. my pricerange is ~100USD
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## peter123

cls said:


> They replied within like 30 minutes!
> I checked now further with other headphones.. but the left earpiece is still bad... I dont know what went wrong? I never overpowered that little thing, it first started ok, but I was just listening to light classical stuff, switched to R&B and Rap.. (without any additional Head-Amping) and had crazy distortion on left piece, now the even the bass is muddy...  switched back to my samsung galaxy s4 original manufacturer headset and clear as usual..
> 
> I will send them back, and I dont know what I should do know??
> ...


 
 You could open them up and look if there's some obvious reason for the error. Maybe there's just a bad soldering or something like that. They're pretty easy to open. I've done some moddings on my pair of the old version so if you need any help just PM me or as here. I think I've opened them more than 10 times while tuning them to their best performance.
  
 Edit: If you open them make sure that you agree on doing this with the seller first!


----------



## pokenguyen

bhazard said:


> The Drama is smoother, easier to listen, warm tilted. The Dolphin is more boosted mid and treble wise, yet also has great bass too. I really like them both, despite neither really being good for Studio Monitor use. Then again, the M50 was called a "studio monitor", and those things are far from it.


 
 Are you saying that both are not as good as M50, which is similar in price?


----------



## peter123

pokenguyen said:


> Are you saying that both are not as good as M50, which is similar in price?


 
 What he says is that the Don Scorpion's are not studio monitors (for professional use) and neither is M50.
  
 Comparision with M50 would be interesting though.


----------



## Baycode

cls said:


> They replied within like 30 minutes!
> I checked now further with other headphones.. but the left earpiece is still bad... I dont know what went wrong? I never overpowered that little thing, it first started ok, but I was just listening to light classical stuff, switched to R&B and Rap.. (without any additional Head-Amping) and had crazy distortion on left piece, now the even the bass is muddy...  switched back to my samsung galaxy s4 original manufacturer headset and clear as usual..
> 
> I will send them back, and I dont know what I should do know??
> ...


 

 From all the reviews about them (and personal communication) I see no reason for "not to order" another Havi. There seems to be no equal at that price point... (But I have not received mine yet, thoughts from others).
  
 You heard them for sometime and liked the sound (before everything went bad), don't you?


----------



## erudite

guys i'm not really much of an audiophile and tend to only splash out once a year on new headphones, it would be great if you could share a bit of advice. 
  
 I'm thinking of getting the bass colours for use in the gym, if they are pretty hard hitting (currently have brainwavz deltas and they don't hit the spot)
  
 then some new cans for use at home when i want a bit of a more refined listen - would either the dolphins or drama be good for this?
  
 When I'm at home i generally listen to hip hop and chilled electronic music (chet faker, bonobo, etc.)


----------



## cls

baycode said:


> From all the reviews about them (and personal communication) I see no reason for "not to order" another Havi. There seems to be no equal at that price point... (But I have not received mine yet, thoughts from others).
> 
> You heard them for sometime and liked the sound (before everything went bad), don't you?



I tried them and oh my god soundstage detail was awesome I could even hear the conductor turning pages and the cellist silently coughing. But I don't know what happened they are not the same anymore. 
I tried them out a whole day with my cellphone galaxy s4 directly at work since it ordered them directly there or I would miss the postman 
I want definitely a working pair of these excellent iem and penaudio has very fast reply times to my mails. 
At this price point there is just nothing comparable or is there any dual balanced armature iem or hybrid that would give similar results? 

I just want to share my experience and see if anyone had same bad luck as me

For the sizzle I hooked the havi B3 pro to my rockbox'ed sansa zip clip on very low volume it's okay so far but there is no audible detail and clarity. If I turn the volume up a bit works great but for the critical parts murmur in bass and clipping in the highs... Also I didn't opened the iem yet I am still waiting a reply 
If I open them I make sure to take some macro photos 

So back to buying suggestion 
Should I wait till the T poes h300 or dunu dn 2k drop significant in price?


----------



## twister6

erudite said:


> guys i'm not really much of an audiophile and tend to only splash out once a year on new headphones, it would be great if you could share a bit of advice.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the bass colours for use in the gym, if they are pretty hard hitting (currently have brainwavz deltas and they don't hit the spot)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds to me that you want to maximize your bass intake, so Bass Colours and Drama would be a good choice.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> What he says is that the Don Scorpion's are not studio monitors (for professional use) and neither is M50.
> 
> Comparision with M50 would be interesting though.


 
  
 OK, here is my take on M50 and Dolphin (since I have both), and studio monitors definition.  In my opinion the line between audiophile headphones and studio monitors is not very clear.  Among other things, I'm also a bedroom producer so I have my own definition of studio monitors functionality.  If you are a sound designer (most of the EDM sound designers work with VST virtual instruments anyway), it's important to have audiophile headphones to hear deals of every oscillator, every effect, every modulation, etc.  When you are producing a song it's important to work with a neutral response of the sound so you apply correct EQ and adjust the levels and overall dynamics to produce a balanced mix that will sound great on any speaker or headphone - the quality of details is not necessary for music production while you are producing, but more necessary in analyzing the final mix once it's done.
  
 With that in mind, M50 is great for studio monitoring when you are producing audio content (though it does have an enhanced bass response).  Dolphin is on par with Momentum (I had that over-ear version briefly) which in my opinion is more of a close-back audiophile headphones with a nicely enhanced bass response.  Also, audiophile monitors could be used for both, to analyze sound details and to use as studio monitors, though comfort and durability is another important factor of studio monitors because you take them on and off a lot and often need to use in single cup dj-style.  In that respect, Dolphins are not durable enough to be used as studio monitors that will take a lot of abuse 
  
 This is just my opinion, and I'm sure some might disagree with it.  I also know that, and I'm sure a lot can relate, once you get a new pair of headphones sometimes you get overexcited until a week or two later it settles down.  This effect happened with a lot of my headphones, but with Dolphins I'm still very excited every time I put these on.  The only thing, I wish a build quality would be a little less "creaky", and headband would be more springy.  V-Moda M100 set a very high standard in build quality (not so much in sound quality lol!!!), so I always compare everything to those.


----------



## erudite

twister6 said:


> Sounds to me that you want to maximize your bass intake, so Bass Colours and Drama would be a good choice.


 
  
 Many thanks for your reply,  you are spot on about the bass, in the gym I want them to be bass heavy. 
  
 However, at home I prefer a "less intense listen", I guess more of a warm sound rather than hard hitting if that makes any sense?


----------



## twister6

In that case, in-ear Bass Colours for the gym and over-ear Dolphin to enjoy at home. From previous reviews/comparison of Drama and Dolphin, Drama might be a little too much bass for relaxing


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> What he says is that the Don Scorpion's are not studio monitors (for professional use) and neither is M50.
> 
> Comparision with M50 would be interesting though.


 
 Both the Drama and Dolphin are much better than the M50.


----------



## Baycode

cls said:


> I tried them and oh my god soundstage detail was awesome I could even hear the conductor turning pages and the cellist silently coughing. But I don't know what happened they are not the same anymore.
> I tried them out a whole day with my cellphone galaxy s4 directly at work since it ordered them directly there or I would miss the postman
> I want definitely a working pair of these excellent iem and penaudio has very fast reply times to my mails.
> At this price point there is just nothing comparable or is there any dual balanced armature iem or hybrid that would give similar results?
> ...


 

 In my opinion you shouldn't wait. Because it will take ages for the prices to come down....


----------



## BenF

The Pistons are 95dB/mW, Havi B3 Pro is 115dB/mW - yet Havi needs a lot more power to reach the same volume.
 Even though Pistons are 16ohm and Havi is 32ohm, I don't think this can compensate for over 20dB difference.

 Which spec is wrong?


----------



## garcsa

I like this thread! Also I am curious what will be my opinion after receiving my first pairs of:
 Dolphins, Havi B3s, TTPod T1s, Pistons, Moxpad X3 .... Regards!!!   cGs
 Proud owener of Astrotec, Vsonic, Visang...


----------



## Grayson73

Are these Havi B3 Pro the original version?  Cheapest yet at $61:
  
 http://www.ugomark.com/item/36052562138#
  
  
  
 They seem to be, because the Pro II version is only $49:
  
 http://www.ugomark.com/item/35700828655


----------



## jant71

grayson73 said:


> Are these Havi B3 Pro the original version?  Cheapest yet at $61:
> 
> http://www.ugomark.com/item/36052562138#
> 
> ...


 

 Nah, BBO had them for $53 plus $6 shipping though just a 5 day sale price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My FX850 ohmage, KZ R3 are gonna be on the way. Not sure if that presale meant I would have to wait a bit for them to ship the first time but I got the email earlier today that Mistertao got the package in and I paid my second payment.


----------



## cls

it seems the OLD Havi B3 Mark I is even more expensive than the newer MK II version


----------



## Inszy

grayson73 said:


> Are these Havi B3 Pro the original version?  Cheapest yet at $61:
> 
> http://www.ugomark.com/item/36052562138#
> 
> ...


 
 Don't buy on Ugomark. In this year, their service had become hopeless. Don't carry out orders, don't respond to e-mails, just behave like some thieves.


----------



## BenF

benf said:


> The Pistons are 95dB/mW, Havi B3 Pro is 115dB/mW - yet Havi needs a lot more power to reach the same volume.
> Even though Pistons are 16ohm and Havi is 32ohm, I don't think this can compensate for over 20dB difference.
> 
> Which spec is wrong?


 

 Probably Havi's spec is wrong, since it takes as much power as a 150ohm and 95dB/mW RE-262.


----------



## kahaluu

inszy said:


> Don't buy on Ugomark. In this year, their service had become hopeless. Don't carry out orders, don't respond to e-mails, just behave like some thieves.


 
 +1. Customer service is terrible. Ended up getting my refund through PayPal for the Havi B3's. Will never purchase through them again.


----------



## Legislative

I ordered on Ugomark 2 weeks ago, and nothing, no replies to messages, I wrote on there facebook page etc. seems totally dead.
  
 I going for a PAYPAL refund tonight..


----------



## cls

Here are the photos
 I opened up the left earpiece and took some Ohms measurements
 both drivers measure directly on the unit around 15,2~16
 so basically they should be fine electrically
  
 hm....
  


 

 

 

 

 


  
*EDIT*
*Hires *
 http://imageshack.com/a/img835/716/zu32.jpg
 http://imageshack.com/a/img59/8405/qh8m.jpg
 http://imageshack.com/a/img856/8454/socr.jpg
 http://imageshack.com/a/img62/6357/hz5h.jpg
 http://imageshack.com/a/img41/5011/71et.jpg
 http://imageshack.com/a/img801/8097/gr63.jpg


----------



## BenF

cls said:


> Here are the photos
> I opened up the left earpiece and took some Ohms measurements
> both drivers measure directly on the unit around 15,2~16
> so basically they should be fine electrically
> ...


 
 You shouldn't have done that without seller's permission.
 It's not like you could actually fix it anyway.


----------



## peter123

Hm, by the looks and measurements all seem to be right, strange...


----------



## BenF

Most likely a moisture problem.
 Sometime, after a long shipping, moisture condenses inside the drivers.
  
*One of the benefits of the burn-in is to warm up the drivers, causing the moisture to evaporate.*
 Sometimes it makes more difference than flexing the driver.
  
 Also, put a few desiccant silica gel packets near it to help to accelerate the process.


----------



## cls

Quote:


peter123 said:


> Hm, by the looks and measurements all seem to be right, strange...


 
  
 I cleaned them put them back together and plugged the havib3pro to my sansa clip zip with fresh material.. and left side is still ****y...
  
 so I will pack them carefully now and send them back to penaudio..
  
 I dont want to do this anymore, so basically these are my option:
 (from penaudio)
 DUNU DN1k
 VSONIC GR01
 VSONIC VC10000
 Astrotec AX-35
 SoundMAGIC PL-50
  
 (another local source)
 Sony XBA2IP
  
  
 Quote:


benf said:


> Most likely a moisture problem.
> Sometime, after a long shipping, moisture condenses inside the drivers.
> 
> *One of the benefits of the burn-in is to warm up the drivers, causing the moisture to evaporate.*
> ...


 

 But right out of the box there was no problem with the HAVI B3 it evolved into it.
 regarding moisture issue: there is none since the right piece works perfectly...


----------



## mochill

How about the fostex te-05as an option


----------



## cls

mochill said:


> How about the fostex te-05as an option


 

 I would really want to go BA.. not dynamic this time  sorry mate


----------



## mochill

Its a ba sounding dynamic ...i love them just like my fx850 was same but better ...
http://www.weiku.com/products/13287928/40mm_30mW_earphone_Headphone_speaker.html
these two drivers combined will equal epicness


----------



## chmod744

bhazard said:


> The Don Scorpio Dolphin, Drama, and Bass Colour are tremendous finds. They have gone down in price since their initial offering because no one seems to know of them. Might as well get them now before they catch on.
> 
> For instance, the Bass Colour is now known to be the Velodyne VPulse, all the way down to the packaging themselves being identical on the inside. That's $90 on Amazon. On the Don Scorpio Taobao, they are going for 99 yuan, or $16. ~$35 shipped via a quick mail service from Penon Audio. See the value? I do, that's why I own them all


 
  
 Can you compare Bass Colour vs Pistons? They are both bass-enhanced sig and around the same price? Which is better?


----------



## bhazard

chmod744 said:


> Can you compare Bass Colour vs Pistons? They are both bass-enhanced sig and around the same price? Which is better?


 
 The BC digs deeper and with more power, but the Pistons have a better overall sound to me.


----------



## BenF

cls said:


> But right out of the box there was no problem with the HAVI B3 it evolved into it.
> regarding moisture issue: there is none since the right piece works perfectly...


 

 The moisture might have dripped from outside the driver inside, while you were listening.


----------



## bhazard

With a heavy heart, I need to sell a lot of stuff, including the Don Scorpio stuff I have (need the cash)
  
 I'll be selling:
  
 Drama (Great basshead can)
 Dolphin (Great bass/mid/treble enhanced can)
 Bass Color (Velodyne VPulse)
  
 and tons of other stuff. PM if interested. I'll try to post in the classifieds later tomorrow.


----------



## erudite

could anyone advise on the cheapest place to get havi b3 pro mk1?


----------



## Netforce

http://penonaudio.com/HAVI-B3-PRO%20
  
 Best place to get em


----------



## cls

Bigbargainonline on eBay best service and Uber fast shipping and handling 


Btw bought the dunu dn 1000 and Sending my defective havi B3 pro back today thanks everyone for your input


----------



## peter123

netforce said:


> http://penonaudio.com/HAVI-B3-PRO%20
> 
> Best place to get em


 
  


cls said:


> Bigbargainonline on eBay best service and Uber fast shipping and handling
> 
> 
> Btw bought the dunu dn 1000 and Sending my defective havi B3 pro back today thanks everyone for your input


 
  
 Penonaudio = Bigbargainonline (for those who haven't followed this thread from the start).


----------



## Bananiq

bhazard said:


> With a heavy heart, I need to sell a lot of stuff, including the Don Scorpio stuff I have (need the cash)
> 
> I'll be selling:
> 
> ...


 

 So you will keep Somic mm185?


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> With a heavy heart, I need to sell a lot of stuff, including the Don Scorpio stuff I have (need the cash)
> 
> I'll be selling:
> 
> ...




There you go.....I was expecting this sooner or later and it just happened.....just after attaining HSmus!!...coz one point of time we feel 'its time" for that moment...btw interested to see your finalized "want to get rid-off"list.


----------



## pokenguyen

bhazard said:


> Both the Drama and Dolphin are much better than the M50.



 


How about drama, dolphin vs pro80?

It would be nice if you include ISK HP-580, MM185 in comparsion too.


----------



## Baycode

Right now I am listening through my Havi B3 Pro1   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Big thanks to Bigbargainonline e-bay seller (online: Penon Audio store)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They came in an excellent package and 14 days from HK to Turkey!
  

  

  

  
 My source is a Galaxy S2, rooted, jelly bean, with Voodoo Louder installed and gained apporx.7dB of extra power from the Yamaha chip. Player is a Neutron player. UnEQ'ed.
  
 Right now listening to the Sebastien Tellier "Confection" album.
  
*First impressions:* *Wow, huge soundstage!!! B3 Pro1 sounds like full sized open cans!* *And very clear sound! I am hearing some passages that I have never heard from any of my other iem/headphones.* *This can't be true!*
  
*Havi included 1 pair of excellent quality (same as Comply) medium foam tips, 1 pair of excellent quality medium silicone double flange tips and a shirt clip (all black) as bonus  *
  

  
*I understand that this is a special iem. And I beleive its intended for experienced/audiophile user.* *Not for the person who* *doesn't have* a good understanding of iems, tip collection and sources (player/amp).
  

  
*In my opinion: *a person who doesn't have good experience with headphone/earphone/iem's *may not *enjoy these at first. They need to get understood...  (I will be editing this part in the future)
  
 Sound is very neutral and none of the frequencies are dominant.
  
 I will try my best to put them on their limit.
  
 It seems they benefit from burn-in process a little bit.
  
 I have to overcome fit issues and amping/powering issues for these. They are very power hungry for an iem!
  
 Mmmm, my new toy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the thread starter *bhazard* and all the other supporters (special thanks to Peter123) for guiding me to the Havi B3 Pro1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 .......
  
 I want to get silent and just listen to them more...


----------



## bhazard

pokenguyen said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > Both the Drama and Dolphin are much better than the M50.
> ...


 
 The MM185 is an entirely different beast. It's the more accurate, balanced headphone, but sometimes not as enjoyable because of it. The Donscorpios either lean warm or toward bumped mids/treble, making certain music seem awesome with either, but not all. Think of the Drama as a basshead can with some clarity. Pro 80 is less balanced than the MM185, but has more bass. They are somewhat equals.
  
 The ISK ones are also good, but beneath the Somic and Don Scorpios.


----------



## bhazard

shawn71 said:


> There you go.....I was expecting this sooner or later and it just happened.....just after attaining HSmus!!...coz one point of time we feel 'its time" for that moment...btw interested to see your finalized "want to get rid-off"list.


 
 Yep, job situation and too many headphones. Most of it has to go.
  
 I'll make a huge list in the classifieds later.


----------



## sbose

baycode said:


> Right now I am listening through my Havi B3 Pro1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 did the box had a seal.i mean a hologram a seal that lets you know that they are new and box not opened.


----------



## Baycode

sbose said:


> did the box had a seal.i mean a hologram a seal that lets you know that they are new and box not opened.


 

  Yes they were sealed with a special kind of tape. There were no hologram. But you can be sure that you are the first person to open them because of the quality of this tape. Also a red dot on the top of the box indicates that its a Pro1 version.


----------



## vsls

Are there any other IEMs that cost less than Havi and have similar soundstage or a tad less? Moxpad X3 or Somic MH415 could fill that space?


----------



## peter123

vsls said:


> Are there any other IEMs that cost less than Havi and have similar soundstage or a tad less? Moxpad X3 or Somic MH415 could fill that space?




To me the Moxpad X3 can't touch the Havi's, not even close.

Haven't heard the MH415 so can't comment on them.


----------



## bhazard

vsls said:


> Are there any other IEMs that cost less than Havi and have similar soundstage or a tad less? Moxpad X3 or Somic MH415 could fill that space?


 
 I haven't heard ANY IEM with the soundstage that the Havi 1 has. That and the Pistons are probably the only two I will be keeping for now.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> I haven't heard ANY IEM with the soundstage that the Havi 1 has. That and the Pistons are probably the only two I will be keeping for now.


 

 IE80 has an amazing soundstage, but costs way more.


----------



## loptimistk

benf said:


> IE80 has an amazing soundstage, but costs way more.


 
  
 I do have B3 Pro, IE80, and Piston 2.1.  
  
 I'd say B3 Pro has much better soundstage, which is sad given the price I had to pay for IE80.
  
 But IE80 has much better bass.
  
 Piston 2.1 fall in between but honestly, cannot match either.


----------



## Baycode

I had Vsonic GR07 (first ever version) and can say that B3 Pro1 have wider soundstage and better positioning of instruments. Also sounds clearer than GR07's...


----------



## Grayson73

Those are conflicting reports.  One says IE80 has amazing soundstage and another says B3 Pro has much better soundstage.
  
 What do you mean by pistons fall in between, but cannot match either?  The Pistons soundstage is greater than IE80, but overall as a headphone can't match B3 Pro and IE80?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Those are conflicting reports.  One says IE80 has amazing soundstage and another says B3 Pro has much better soundstage.
> 
> What do you mean by pistons fall in between, but cannot match either?  The Pistons soundstage is greater than IE80, but overall as a headphone can't match B3 Pro and IE80?


 
 Everyone hears things differently, on different sources, and with different music. Nothing will be ever be 100% across the board, but most generalizations will be somewhat the same.


----------



## loptimistk

grayson73 said:


> Those are conflicting reports.  One says IE80 has amazing soundstage and another says B3 Pro has much better soundstage.
> 
> What do you mean by pistons fall in between, but cannot match either?  The Pistons soundstage is greater than IE80, but overall as a headphone can't match B3 Pro and IE80?




I guess I wrote it confusingly.

Clarity, soundstage, and instrument placements(?) wise B3 Pro sounds better than IE80 to me. 

IE80 has its own style though and sounds fun and bassy.

I meant Piston 2.1 is in between in terms of the style. Bassy while trying to be clear but honestly it sounds worse than either of B3 Pro and IE80. I am only keeping it because I sometimes need a cable mic.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Yep, job situation and too many headphones. Most of it has to go.
> 
> I'll make a huge list in the classifieds later.


 
  
 That's really sad to hear   Considering the original intent of your thread and collection of your headphones, you were starting to reach joker level on head-fi!!!
  
 Since you mentioned that "most of it has to go", there will be some you are planning to keep.  Just curious, which one?
  
 Oh, and on a different topic since you mention in other post about "going to listen to Skrillex new album", that one turned out to be a disappointment.  His production skills are mad, but I was expected catchier tracks...


----------



## vsls

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. It seems that Havi B3 is almost excellent but I'm not feeling confident to spend that amount for an IEM that already had 2 recorded issues of drivers' imbalance and that needs so much power and amp since my goal is an portable set straight out a phone. I think that Xiaomi won't suit my signature of sound since I'm not a basshead. I would like to find the 3D soundstage that Zero Audio Carbo Basso has but in a lower price and of course not a Zero Audio Carbo model due to driver flex. I don't know probably I'm asking for the ONE IEM that doesn't exist! Any help will be more than welcome.
 Just to mention that I already have the Delta's and I find them too flat or at least not so interesting.


----------



## peter123

I think that the AX-35 is pretty good as well. They also have quite good soundstage just not as good as the B3's that's hard to beat on that account. Could be worth considering...........

They have good clarity and a very well balanced sound signature.


----------



## Netforce

Well I would say the ax-35 are also a good choice like peter said but the b3 are still a great choice. They are a bit more power hungry than most iems but not super power hungry, I can get them to comfortable listening levels with needing to amp them though they do benefit with an amp. Build quality wise, penonaudio/bigbargain are really fantastic guys and are can help in case you get a pair that are a bust.


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> I haven't heard ANY IEM with the soundstage that the Havi 1 has.


 
 Phiaton MS200 has better soundstage.


----------



## loptimistk

While not Chinese, this looks interesting. Premium lineup from Samsung.

http://www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/PremiumHeadphone.png


----------



## erudite

Would I need an amp for the dolphins?


----------



## peter123

Shouldn't be necessary, works great straight from my HTC One. 

What's your source?


----------



## Vain III

loptimistk said:


> While not Chinese, this looks interesting. Premium lineup from Samsung.
> 
> http://www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/PremiumHeadphone.png




Three way IEM for $150. Sign me up


----------



## erudite

peter123 said:


> Shouldn't be necessary, works great straight from my HTC One.
> 
> What's your source?


 

 my sansa clip broke so im using my nexus 4 at the minute


----------



## knives

loptimistk said:


> While not Chinese, this looks interesting. Premium lineup from Samsung.
> 
> http://www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/PremiumHeadphone.png


 
 A balanced sound full size headset using bio-cellulose!? With BT? for $350!?
  
 I am waiting for reviews of the EO-AG900


----------



## fnkcow

inszy said:


> Phiaton MS200 has better soundstage.


 
 Which 2 IEMs you like the most under $100?


----------



## Inszy

Phonak Audeo PFE112 (or 012 with gray filters) and FAD Adagio III.


----------



## jonyoo

fnkcow said:


> Which 2 IEMs you like the most under $100?


 
 A rather new Korean company called Dynamic Motion. Their DM-008 price just dropped to $100. Most amazing $100 single dynamic I have ever heard.


----------



## Baycode

vsls said:


> Thanks for everyone's suggestions. It seems that Havi B3 is almost excellent but I'm not feeling confident to spend that amount for an IEM that already had 2 recorded issues of drivers' imbalance and that needs so much power and amp since my goal is an portable set straight out a phone. I think that Xiaomi won't suit my signature of sound since I'm not a basshead. I would like to find the 3D soundstage that Zero Audio Carbo Basso has but in a lower price and of course not a Zero Audio Carbo model due to driver flex. I don't know probably I'm asking for the ONE IEM that doesn't exist! Any help will be more than welcome.
> Just to mention that I already have the Delta's and I find them too flat or at least not so interesting.


 

 If you can stand the flat J cord, Sony MH1C would be a great choice. Recently a person compared his MH1 to his AKG K3003 and concluded that MH1 is very very close (in some ways better; I may be wrong but as I remember this info was in the mh1c thread).
  
 I still have them and like them so much (although prefer Havi now).
  
 You can find them as low as 20USD. Just check the online sellers and ebay.
  
 But the J cord is nightmare for some people, take that in to count...


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> If you can stand the flat J cord, Sony MH1C would be a great choice. Recently a person compared his MH1 to his AKG K3003 and concluded that MH1 is very very close (in some ways better; I may be wrong but as I remember this info was in the mh1c thread).
> 
> I still have them and like them so much (although prefer Havi now).
> 
> ...




I agree on the terrible cord. Also for me the bass is too boomy so if vsls is concerned of to much bass on the Piston's I don't think the mh1c will suit him.


----------



## vsls

baycode said:


> If you can stand the flat J cord, Sony MH1C would be a great choice. Recently a person compared his MH1 to his AKG K3003 and concluded that MH1 is very very close (in some ways better; I may be wrong but as I remember this info was in the mh1c thread).
> 
> I still have them and like them so much (although prefer Havi now).
> 
> ...


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> I agree on the terrible cord. Also for me the bass is too boomy so if vsls is concerned of to much bass on the Piston's I don't think the mh1c will suit him.


 

 Thanks Baycode for the suggestion but as correctly peter123 mentioned the MH1C are way out of my taste. I just want the bass to be present when it's needed and clear mids since I mainly listen to Rock. I don't know much about Xiaomi TBH since I've read the thread and I've seen some extreme comparisons and some great disappointments at the same time (for the originals). I'm not an IEM collector or trader so more or less I'm going just for 1 pair to fit my taste and I'm on an extreme budget now so $40 is probably my tops unless something stellar exists.


----------



## sbose

jonyoo said:


> A rather new Korean company called Dynamic Motion. Their DM-008 price just dropped to $100. Most amazing $100 single dynamic I have ever heard.


 
 where ? cant find it on ebay.


----------



## jonyoo

sbose said:


> where ? cant find it on ebay.


 
 because they only sell it in Korea and Japan.


----------



## d marc0

vsls said:


> Thanks Baycode for the suggestion but as correctly peter123 mentioned the MH1C are way out of my taste. I just want the bass to be present when it's needed and clear mids since I mainly listen to Rock. I don't know much about Xiaomi TBH since I've read the thread and I've seen some extreme comparisons and some great disappointments at the same time (for the originals). I'm not an IEM collector or trader so more or less I'm going just for 1 pair to fit my taste and I'm on an extreme budget now so $40 is probably my tops unless something stellar exists.


 
  
 If your dap has a proper EQ and lower down the bass end of the MH1 it is stellar for Rock. I accudio parametric EQ on my iPod touch 5gen and my MH1 can easily compete with any of the IEMs i've tried under $200. You can't get any better than especially after spending only $20 on an MH1.
  
 As for the cable... if it bothers you then it'll definitely be a deal breaker.
  
 Otherwise, the Zero Audio Tenore would definitely suit you. I just hope they are still currently on sale.
  


vman said:


> Interesting. I've been eyeing the Tenores for quite a while now, but now I'm tempted to consider the Singolo
> 
> From kakaku.com:
> * CARBO TENORE ZH-DX200-CT   - ¥3,810 ($37.5 USD)
> ...


----------



## Baycode

I am having trouble to get a comfortable fit with all the tips I have tried.
  
 I thought my ear canals were M sized (with all the other iems I always use M sized tips) but with Havi, M sized tips don't work! Even some of the small tips don't fit well (don't seal either).
  
 This is my tip collection:
  
  

  
 There are comply foams, custom foam tips, many different single flange silicons and hybrids, double flanges, one pair of triple flange from meelec AI-M6, gel tips, etc...
  
  
 Any tip suggestions please!  I am in trouble


----------



## Inszy

Custom tips.


----------



## peter123

Try some small triple flang, work magic for me. For best comfort I push the tips all back even over the housing so that they doesn't insert so deep so it gets uncomfortable.


----------



## BenF

baycode said:


> I am having trouble to get a comfortable fit with all the tips I have tried.
> 
> I thought my ear canals were M sized (with all the other iems I always use M sized tips) but with Havi, M sized tips don't work! Even some of the small tips don't fit well (don't seal either).
> 
> ...


 
 Small Sennheiser tips:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110976313070
 The 3-pack of smalls is gone, but you can still buy 2S+1M.
  
 I have also tried these much cheaper but similar looking tips:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321060412143
 The medium and large tips here are almost identical to the ones in the first link.
 But the small ones are much smaller - may be a better fit for some, may be not for others.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Try some small triple flang, work magic for me. For best comfort I push the tips all back even over the housing so that they doesn't insert so deep so it gets uncomfortable.


 

 I want to try this peter 123, thank you, but can't find a store that sells small triple flanges.
  
 Can you help me find one please if you know?


----------



## Baycode

benf said:


> Small Sennheiser tips:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110976313070
> The 3-pack of smalls is gone, but you can still buy 2S+1M.
> ...


 

 Thanks for reply BenF, but I already tried these tips. They don't work for me


----------



## peter123

Baycode, these are the ones I use:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/200906870074?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Baycode, these are the ones I use:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/200906870074?nav=SEARCH


 

 Thanks peter123 for the link, unfortunately no shipping options to Turkey from this seller, I will continue my search.


----------



## peter123

Sorry about that, I didn't notice.

At least you know what to look for. I'm pretty sure there must be some eBay seller that ships to Turkey. If not PM me and we work something out.


----------



## vsls

d marc0 said:


> If your dap has a proper EQ and lower down the bass end of the MH1 it is stellar for Rock. I accudio parametric EQ on my iPod touch 5gen and my MH1 can easily compete with any of the IEMs i've tried under $200. You can't get any better than especially after spending only $20 on an MH1.
> 
> As for the cable... if it bothers you then it'll definitely be a deal breaker.
> 
> Otherwise, the Zero Audio Tenore would definitely suit you. I just hope they are still currently on sale.


 

 I'm using an LG phone so it's fair and with Poweramp App it gives me an interesting result with my current gear. The cable combined with the increased hyped price and the sound are already too much hussle for me and if we add that I would have to properly EQ MH1C to sing! I'm not totally excluding it but I know that I will spare it anyways!
 I already have Zero Audio Basso and I loved the sound BUT after just 2 days of normal use/burn in the left driver kinda "stuck" so there is an imbalance between them and I couldn't find any way to fix this. So I am not willing to buy any other of Zero Audio products since I am not covered for that issues. Probably that was the best IEM I have heard but it only lasted 2 days.

 So far from the IEMs that I could buy I read that:
 Havi B3: power hungry, needs amp, some cases of imbalance, questionable fitting
 Vsonic VSD1: not proper for over ears, prone to sibilance, sometimes harsh
 Xiaomi Piston: bass heavy, extremely opposed opinions
 Moxpad X3: Quality control issues
 Somic MH415: Quality and fitting problems
  
 Certainly I'm not trying to find the champion of under $50 with zero problems but at least I want something that could satisfy me without troubles for at least 1 year.


----------



## d marc0

vsls said:


> I'm using an LG phone so it's fair and with Poweramp App it gives me an interesting result with my current gear. The cable combined with the increased hyped price and the sound are already too much hussle for me and if we add that I would have to properly EQ MH1C to sing! I'm not totally excluding it but I know that I will spare it anyways!
> I already have Zero Audio Basso and I loved the sound BUT after just 2 days of normal use/burn in the left driver kinda "stuck" so there is an imbalance between them and I couldn't find any way to fix this. So I am not willing to buy any other of Zero Audio products since I am not covered for that issues. Probably that was the best IEM I have heard but it only lasted 2 days.
> 
> So far from the IEMs that I could buy I read that:
> ...


 
  
 sorry to hear about the carbo basso...
 I used to own a carbo basso and really liked the sound. I ended up selling because having the DN-1000 made it redundant keeping the basso. Didn't have any problems with it although there was significant driver flex every time its inserted in my ears. I suppose not being careful during insertion/removal can lead to driver problems.
  
 Based on your list, the Havi B3 is a contender but personally, I honestly would choose the MH1 over them.
 I hope you find the right one for you...


----------



## knives

vsls said:


> I'm using an LG phone so it's fair and with Poweramp App it gives me an interesting result with my current gear. The cable combined with the increased hyped price and the sound are already too much hussle for me and if we add that I would have to properly EQ MH1C to sing! I'm not totally excluding it but I know that I will spare it anyways!
> I already have Zero Audio Basso and I loved the sound BUT after just 2 days of normal use/burn in the left driver kinda "stuck" so there is an imbalance between them and I couldn't find any way to fix this. So I am not willing to buy any other of Zero Audio products since I am not covered for that issues. Probably that was the best IEM I have heard but it only lasted 2 days.
> 
> So far from the IEMs that I could buy I read that:
> ...


 
 Maybe SoundMAGIC E30?
 nowadays you can find those in auctions on ebay for less than $20.


----------



## vsls

d marc0 said:


> sorry to hear about the carbo basso...
> I used to own a carbo basso and really liked the sound. I ended up selling because having the DN-1000 made it redundant keeping the basso. Didn't have any problems with it although there was significant driver flex every time its inserted in my ears. I suppose not being careful during insertion/removal can lead to driver problems.
> 
> Based on your list, the Havi B3 is a contender but personally, I honestly would choose the MH1 over them.
> I hope you find the right one for you...


 

 Thanks! I wish I could go closer to a DN-1000 price range! I have read some reviews and probably they fit the bill I think that there were at least 3-4 cases of similar problem with the Bassos so I don't know if that was due to the driver flex or overall an issue with the quality control of Zero Audio. So I don't wanna risk to throw away another $70 for the Tenore. I'm not excluding any IEM from the list and also I want to "avoid" the hype train since didn't work the best for my choices a couple of times.


----------



## sbose

knives said:


> Maybe SoundMAGIC E30?
> nowadays you can find those in auctions on ebay for less than $20.


 
 yea they are very good for the price airy and little treble sparkle.


----------



## Baycode

vsls said:


> I'm using an LG phone so it's fair and with Poweramp App it gives me an interesting result with my current gear. The cable combined with the increased hyped price and the sound are already too much hussle for me and if we add that I would have to properly EQ MH1C to sing! I'm not totally excluding it but I know that I will spare it anyways!
> I already have Zero Audio Basso and I loved the sound BUT after just 2 days of normal use/burn in the left driver kinda "stuck" so there is an imbalance between them and I couldn't find any way to fix this. So I am not willing to buy any other of Zero Audio products since I am not covered for that issues. Probably that was the best IEM I have heard but it only lasted 2 days.
> 
> So far from the IEMs that I could buy I read that:
> ...


 
 I am A/B'ing MH1C and Havi B3 Pro1 and can surely say that they are both excellent sounding iems.
  
 I couldn't get comfortable fit with B3 Pro1's but still preffering them over MH1C because B3 Pro1 is: more detailed, delivers wider sound-stage, better instrument separation and placement.
  
 I bought MH1C for 36 USD (including shipping) and B3 Pro1 for 65 USD (icluding shipping).
  
 MH1/MH1C are great iems on the budget and I highly recommend them. Also you may want to know: I prefer their sound over the Vsonic GR07.
  
 You just have to learn how to wear it (because of the flat J cord). I use the shirt clip for the cord and place the j cord behind my neck. Best solution. Also you may want to re-cable them. MH1C is also durable as rock. I really don't remember how many times I have punished it accidentally and MH1C always survived!


----------



## Grayson73

vsls said:


> Thanks for everyone's suggestions. It seems that Havi B3 is almost excellent but I'm not feeling confident to spend that amount for an IEM that already had 2 recorded issues of drivers' imbalance and that needs so much power and amp since my goal is an portable set straight out a phone. I think that Xiaomi won't suit my signature of sound since I'm not a basshead. I would like to find the 3D soundstage that Zero Audio Carbo Basso has but in a lower price and of course not a Zero Audio Carbo model due to driver flex. I don't know probably I'm asking for the ONE IEM that doesn't exist! Any help will be more than welcome.
> Just to mention that I already have the Delta's and I find them too flat or at least not so interesting.


 
 As far as I know, only the Basso has driver flex.  No driver flex with Tenore, Singolo, nor Doppio.  If you don't want to spend too much, I would get the Tenore.  Nobody has reported any issues with the Tenore.
  
 Another option for rock music is the Monster Gratitude.


----------



## vsls

knives said:


> Maybe SoundMAGIC E30?
> nowadays you can find those in auctions on ebay for less than $20.


 
 That is an interesting pair. To be honest I had them on my watch list a couple years ago and I thought that by today's standards there should be other IEMs that outperform them at the same price. I don't know if that is correct as an assumption. I don't know if they are better than the E10 regarding the build quality.
  


baycode said:


> I am A/B'ing MH1C and Havi B3 Pro1 and can surely say that they are both excellent sounding iems.
> 
> I couldn't get comfortable fit with B3 Pro1's but still preffering them over MH1C because B3 Pro1 is: more detailed, delivers wider sound-stage, better instrument separation and placement.
> 
> ...


 
 Do you feel that they are bass heavy for Rock music? I'm a bit afraid that I will get a bloated bass and too much fun for my tastes! I'm not telling that I prefer neutral sound (for example I don't really enjoy Brainwavz Delta). I can find the MH1 (not C version, i forget what is the difference) for $20 so they are fairly cheap already. Vsonic GR07 has always been a "must have" for me and it is strange for me if you prefer Sony over them!
  


grayson73 said:


> As far as I know, only the Basso has driver flex.  No driver flex with Tenore, Singolo, nor Doppio.  If you don't want to spend too much, I would get the Tenore.  Nobody has reported any issues with the Tenore.
> 
> Another option for rock music is the Monster Gratitude.


 
 Probably you are right since all the faulty cases were with Basso but I'm still a bit biased (maybe I'm wrong) I really really liked the soundstage of the Zero Audio, impressive
 Monster Gratitude could be a perfect fit too but I live in Europe and best case scenario they will cost me over $100


----------



## Baycode

vsls said:


> That is an interesting pair. To be honest I had them on my watch list a couple years ago and I thought that by today's standards there should be other IEMs that outperform them at the same price. I don't know if that is correct as an assumption. I don't know if they are better than the E10 regarding the build quality.
> 
> Do you feel that they are bass heavy for Rock music? I'm a bit afraid that I will get a bloated bass and too much fun for my tastes! I'm not telling that I prefer neutral sound (for example I don't really enjoy Brainwavz Delta). I can find the MH1 (not C version, i forget what is the difference) for $20 so they are fairly cheap already. Vsonic GR07 has always been a "must have" for me and it is strange for me if you prefer Sony over them!
> 
> ...


 
  
 MH1 is previous design to work with the SonyErricson phones. MH1C designed later and suitable for Android phones. They are exactly the same iems except the logo and the wireings. They both have mic and remote buttons. But if you want MH1 to work on the new Android phones you have to attach a small converter jack. This jack usually comes for free with the MH1. And also, MH1 is supposed to be tiny bit more neutral than MH1C. But you can mod the bass very easily in both models. Just check out the MH1/MH1C  thread. Yes I prefer MH1C over the GR07!
  
 Please read this article: *SONY MH1 vs. AKG K3003    *http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret/2925#post_10362770


----------



## Grayson73

vsls said:


> That is an interesting pair. To be honest I had them on my watch list a couple years ago and I thought that by today's standards there should be other IEMs that outperform them at the same price. I don't know if that is correct as an assumption. I don't know if they are better than the E10 regarding the build quality.
> 
> Do you feel that they are bass heavy for Rock music? I'm a bit afraid that I will get a bloated bass and too much fun for my tastes! I'm not telling that I prefer neutral sound (for example I don't really enjoy Brainwavz Delta). I can find the MH1 (not C version, i forget what is the difference) for $20 so they are fairly cheap already. Vsonic GR07 has always been a "must have" for me and it is strange for me if you prefer Sony over them!
> 
> ...


 
 Have no fear, get the Tenore.  Your ears will thank you


----------



## peter123

I don't think you'd be disappointed with the AX-35 either. They seem to be very well built and sounds good with rock.


----------



## Baycode

Right now listening to Awolnation "Megalithic Symphony" through my B3 Pro1, unbelievable, I am turning my head around sometimes when a spacious sound calls from the track )  what the hell is this iem! ) I am speechless...


----------



## loptimistk

baycode said:


> Right now listening to Awolnation "Megalithic Symphony" through my B3 Pro1, unbelievable, I am turning my head around sometimes when a spacious sound calls from the track )  what the hell is this iem! ) I am speechless...




Ditto. Love B3 Pro. It just sounds so right.

I am actually ordering another pair as backup.


----------



## cls

meh...
 first I bought 1x MH1 at a local store for 10€, I was curious and then WOW
  
 Now I bought.. 40 x MH1, some heat shrink cable and stuff and will be changing the cables into 3,5mm standard plug also did some braiding and weaving


----------



## Baycode

B3 Pro1 users, if you have time please listen to this track: Bliss - Wish You Were Here   (almost holographic sound, I can't find right word to spell   Also bass is good on B3, I have no complaints    
  
 All Buddha Bar albums sounds great on these 
  
 B3 Pro1 is a top tier iem without any question.


----------



## Inszy

They work well in this music. But Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" just sounds very poor on B3.


----------



## vsls

baycode said:


> MH1 is previous design to work with the SonyErricson phones. MH1C designed later and suitable for Android phones. They are exactly the same iems except the logo and the wireings. They both have mic and remote buttons. But if you want MH1 to work on the new Android phones you have to attach a small converter jack. This jack usually comes for free with the MH1. And also, MH1 is supposed to be tiny bit more neutral than MH1C. But you can mod the bass very easily in both models. Just check out the MH1/MH1C  thread. Yes I prefer MH1C over the GR07!
> 
> Please read this article: *SONY MH1 vs. AKG K3003    *http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret/2925#post_10362770


 
 Impressive comparison I must say I'd like the more neutral version but I have to see if the converter jack fits me and the cable. I will keep an eye on them too,
  


grayson73 said:


> Have no fear, get the Tenore.  Your ears will thank you


 
 I'm still thinking about that since it would be around $70 and I'm not willing to spend again that much.
  


peter123 said:


> I don't think you'd be disappointed with the AX-35 either. They seem to be very well built and sounds good with rock.


 
 Have you tried them? I'm reading mixed reviews on Astrotec's hybrids.
  


cls said:


> meh...
> first I bought 1x MH1 at a local store for 10€, I was curious and then WOW
> 
> Now I bought.. 40 x MH1, some heat shrink cable and stuff and will be changing the cables into 3,5mm standard plug also did some braiding and weaving


 
 Are you planning to sell them or just keep them running for your collection? I wish I was capable with these work!


----------



## Baycode

Right now I am listening to the Beethoven 5th Symphony.
  
 At first it seems that the B3 Pro1 is not capable.
  
 But as I listen more I understand that the iem is trying to deliver the original record as hi-fi as possible 
  
 When a single musician starts to play sound feels a little bit weak. But when the other musicians/instruments starts to play you can certainly "not only hear them but also feel them; their places, even the players touching the instruments (if the recording is detailed enough)".
  
 Soundstage is amazing. Just close your eyes, the orchestra plays in front of you.
  
 Just now I heard the maestro turning the page as well )


----------



## Inszy

Soundstage is good, but in classical music treble must be great. In B3 are barely average (for the price $ 50).
 Currently I don't have iems or headphones worse than Havi at higher frequencies.


----------



## yugopotamia

what about today's good cheap earbuds? i miss how earbuds sound.


----------



## mochill

Pk1 sounds awesome


----------



## ookic

Zero Audio had a couple of their stuff hyped around the discovery thread. All their sites had those chinese-kind wording so ill assume theyre somewhere from asia


----------



## loptimistk

inszy said:


> Soundstage is good, but in classical music treble must be great. In B3 are barely average (for the price $ 50).
> Currently I don't have iems or headphones worse than Havi at higher frequencies.


 
 I have read your posts and I am having hard time understanding your assessment of B3 Pro v1 as dark and slow.  
  
 Also, did you end up purchasing both versions of B3 Pro?  Your earlier posts seem to indicate that you had v2, and you seem to have modded your B3 Pro.
  
 I am not implying anything.  In fact I am still learning a lot.  I am just confused.


----------



## peter123

loptimistk said:


> I have read your posts and I am having hard time understanding your assessment of B3 Pro v1 as dark and slow.
> 
> Also, did you end up purchasing both versions of B3 Pro?  Your earlier posts seem to indicate that you had v2, and you seem to have modded your B3 Pro.
> 
> I am not implying anything.  In fact I am still learning a lot.  I am just confused.




+1, I also would like to know this.




vsls said:


> Impressive comparison I must say I'd like the more neutral version but I have to see if the converter jack fits me and the cable. I will keep an eye on them too,
> 
> I'm still thinking about that since it would be around $70 and I'm not willing to spend again that much.
> 
> ...




Yes I've got the as35 and like them quite a bit. I think the main complaints on them is lack of bass but if I remember correct this shouldn't be a problem for you.

Jokers review of them should be up soon if I understand correct.


----------



## Baycode

inszy said:


> Soundstage is good, but in classical music treble must be great. In B3 are barely average (for the price $ 50).
> Currently I don't have iems or headphones worse than Havi at higher frequencies.


 

 My ears are saying the opposite. I am extremely satisfied with the highs as well. Are you sure you have the Pro1 version?
  
 Please clarify your item version first.


----------



## garcsa

yugopotamia said:


> what about today's good cheap earbuds? i miss how earbuds sound.


 
 off topic
 hi there,
 your nick suggest that you have some connection with former Yugoslavia. i was born in YU  . saw my first stones concert in zagreb at 1976...


----------



## Inszy

loptimistk said:


> I have read your posts and I am having hard time understanding your assessment of B3 Pro v1 as dark and slow.
> 
> Also, did you end up purchasing both versions of B3 Pro?  Your earlier posts seem to indicate that you had v2, and you seem to have modded your B3 Pro.
> 
> I am not implying anything.  In fact I am still learning a lot.  I am just confused.


 
 I have a B3 Pro v1 (v2 has soldered drivers in a different way).
 And maybe for someone Havi are natural in the realm of sound, but compared with Audeo for example, B3 are dark, slow, and have poor treble.
  
 Impressions depend on what headphones you use every day. At the moment my main earphones are Custom Art Pro330. In the second place I'm using Audeo PFE112 with gray filters. From the large headphones I have the AD-700X. All of them simply demolish B3 in sq, especially when it comes to treble.
 Of course, all are more expensive than Havi, but on the other hand, I know what to expect from the sound.


----------



## loptimistk

inszy said:


> I have a B3 Pro v1 (v2 has soldered drivers in a different way).
> And maybe for someone Havi are natural in the realm of sound, but compared with Audeo for example, B3 are dark, slow, and have poor treble.
> 
> Impressions depend on what headphones you use every day. At the moment my main earphones are Custom Art Pro330. In the second place I'm using Audeo PFE112 with gray filters. From the large headphones I have the AD-700X. All of them simply demolish B3 in sq, especially when it comes to treble.
> Of course, all are more expensive than Havi, but on the other hand, I know what to expect from the sound.


 
  
 Thanks for your answer.
  
 I suppose maybe BA vs DD difference?  I own IE80 as well and that is also dual dynamic drivers.  If anything, it sounds darker than B3 Pro v1 which also has dual dynamic drivers.
  
 I never liked sounds of BA much though.  I am waiting for more hybrids.


----------



## Zerketi

Took a peek at Head-fi after staying away for a few years and saw this thread. Spent the past two weeks reading through it and I ended up throwing my wallet at a Havi B3 Pro v1 and Xiaomi Pistons (IF edition).
  
 Ordered the Havi off of Penon last week and just came in today. Really amazed by the SQ for $59, completely blows my Panasonic HJE900 out of the water that I have been using for years. Might go as far to say the Havi might be a nice replacement after losing my UE TF10s years back and always wanted something that sounded just as good since then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The Pistons will be coming in later as it is part of a large taobao order that was organized by my friend and have to do a local pick up. Pistons were ordered directly from Xiaomi's taobao page. Since I kept reading these were a basshead iem, I'm still excited to get these despite having the B3 in my hands already.


----------



## quartertone

B3 dark and slow? No way. I have the Audeo too, and (without any ABing) think they probably have better detail, but that doesn't make the B3 dark or slow.


----------



## Inszy

loptimistk said:


> I suppose maybe BA vs DD difference?


 
 Maybe, I don't know too much dynamic DD. But if one dynamic driver is enough to produce a much better treble and dynamics than in Havi, I think it's more a matter of tuning.
  
*@quartertone* - make A-B comparison with Audeo on the gray filters.


----------



## Baycode

inszy said:


> I have a B3 Pro v1 (v2 has soldered drivers in a different way).
> And maybe for someone Havi are natural in the realm of sound, but compared with Audeo for example, B3 are dark, slow, and have poor treble.
> 
> Impressions depend on what headphones you use every day. At the moment my main earphones are Custom Art Pro330. In the second place I'm using Audeo PFE112 with gray filters. From the large headphones I have the AD-700X. All of them simply demolish B3 in sq, especially when it comes to treble.
> Of course, all are more expensive than Havi, but on the other hand, I know what to expect from the sound.


 
  
 The best headphone I can compare is the AKG K340 Eletrostatic-Dynamic (modded and recabled). I feed it with a Darkvoice 336SE. All I can say that Havi B3 Pro1 reminds me of all the qualities of that AKG hybrid headphone. Not lacking highs. On the same level. And even more detailed! This is my ear and my gear to compare... There are many variables though... YMMV.


----------



## Inszy

Sure, just like Sony MH1 are better than the AKG K3003, or KPP are better than the HD600.
 Ordinary hype that will soon be over - as always.


----------



## Baycode

inszy said:


> Sure, just like Sony MH1 are better than the AKG K3003, or KPP are better than the HD600.
> Ordinary hype that will soon be over - as always.


 
  
 Just wait and see... Its easy to say "hype". But you need to respect what people are writing here.


----------



## Inszy

I don't say that B3 aren't good - especially for the price, this is very nice pair of earphones. But this is not a musical nirvana defeated anything into 100, 200 or $1,000.
 They are new, sound good, look interesting, so it's hype - and at beginning there is always an exaggeration.


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> B3 dark and slow? No way. I have the Audeo too, and (without any ABing) think they probably have better detail, but that doesn't make the B3 dark or slow.




I'm pretty sure he's got the v2. I got both and the sound that he describes is identical to v2 and has nothing to do with v1. Either this or we hear things extremely different.


----------



## Inszy

Everyone hears differently.
 Of course there are crap like MH1 better than the K3003, but ignoring such fairy tales, taste and sensitivity to different frequency changes a lot.
  
 By the way - a few pages earlier bhazard said that my description B3 agrees with his Pro v1. Now a lot of people bought them by the hype and suddenly I have hopeless Pro v2


----------



## loptimistk

inszy said:


> Everyone hears differently.
> Of course there are crap like MH1 better than the K3003, but ignoring such fairy tales, taste and sensitivity to different frequency changes a lot.
> 
> By the way - a few pages earlier bhazard said that my description B3 agrees with his Pro v1. Now a lot of people bought them by the hype and suddenly I have hopeless Pro v2


 
  
 You initially described the B3 you received as bass boosted but upon replacing the tips it no longer sounded bass boosted.
 Based on your initial description, and the timing of your order, bhazard questioned whether you indeed received the original version.
  
 Your later assessment has slightly changed though.  From bass boosted to flat and boring.


----------



## Inszy

Without removing the filters, they have bass boost (not like Piston, but they have). And they are not boring, they are too slow and have too weak treble for my needs. For trance or pop, they are really good (if you have dap with a lot of power).


----------



## mochill

Stop the madness ...everyone had there own opinions


----------



## quartertone

They're somewhat bass-light and have very clear, but non-fatiguing treble.


----------



## quisxx

mochill said:


> Stop the madness ...everyone had there own opinions


This is headfi, NOBODY is allowed to have an opinion!!


----------



## Inszy

This is not about opinions.
Go back 2-3 months ago. B3 were very good, maybe the best in its price.
Go back 2-3 weeks ago. B3 are best for 100 or even $ 200.
Read the last few pages. B3 begin to be the best from all.

It's just ridiculous and proves the hype. Wait a year, let's all calm down, will see if they are such outstanding earphones.


----------



## mochill

They are very close to top tier indeed...but falling short ...i use them while I sleep and sometimes I use my pk1 which are definitely top tier


----------



## vic2vic

I'm still trying to decide between Takstart Pro-80, Donscorpio Dolphin and Martin Logan Mikros 90...tough choice.
 But I need to get one this week (birthday time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I'm asking this question here, as I'm not sure how much the Dolphins are covered in other threads (I think only bhazard, Peter123 and twister 6 have them)... and because 90% of people from this thread have the Pro-80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Few facts to drive the decision:
 1. I listen only to post-rock, progressive and metal
 2. I wear glasses (is this putting the Mikros out of the list ?)
 3. I like my cans with some of bass (I'd say at Pistons level)
 4. I will use them mainly in my house, do not need amazing isolation (but still need closed ones).
 5. They will be driven by X3 (on the go) or by Geek Out (when it arrives) + Little Dot MKII tube amp
 6. Sound reference: for IEM I love the Pistons and Gratitude, but I appreciate the resolution out of Phonak Audeo (Havi B3 old version already on their way). For full cans, I like both HD 25-1 ii and Brainwavz HM5, and for more critical listening, the Sony V6. I also have a HD580, but I've not dedicated to them enough time yet.
  
 Pro/cons
*Takstart Pro 80*: a long time loved can from almost all Head-fi users. Well built and good sound signature. Used as point of comparison for many new headphones (which means they should be at least a good reference point). Widely available (Aliexpress) and cheapest of the 3. No need of major modding. CONS: Can not be used outside due to their size/look. Missing a proper carrying case (unless you want to look like James Bond with a metal suitcase) 
*Dolphins*: they look amazing and some users reported them to be better than Pro-80. Cons: costs almost twice as the other 2 (ref. Penonaudio. Do not want to go through Taobao forwarding). Not sure about built quality. No modding history. Risk of FOTM syndrome (they were quite hyped recently, but now they went back to silence).
*Mikros 90*: the most hyped can of the century 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It seems this is now the new reference point for any comparison, and based on the Mikros 90 thread, they do everything perfectly. And I must say they really look amazing. Can be be modded to get the very last bits out of them. CONS: Smashing-head clamp force, not glass friendly. Some reviewers (e.g. bhazard, who has similar sound preferences as myself) says they are not as good as the other 2 cans listed above. Not available in Europe at a reasonable price (so I need to go through a friend forwarding service). Ultimate FOTM: will anybody talk about them in 6 months ?
  
 Sorry for the long post and thanks to all of you for your suggestions.


----------



## james444

inszy said:


> This is not about opinions.
> Go back 2-3 months ago. B3 were very good, maybe the best in its price.
> Go back 2-3 weeks ago. B3 are best for 100 or even $ 200.
> Read the last few pages. B3 begin to be the best from all.
> ...


 
  
 For the sake of balance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, here's feedback from a friend who got both the B3 v1 and the KC06. He's not on head-fi, but has a broad experience with top-tier IEMs and I'm sure he won't mind me quoting:
  


> Moving on to the HAVI-B3. Great tips or not, I'm afraid that the HAVI-B3 is no contender for the KC06. In fact, I honestly can't think of any noteworthy aspect in which the HAVI-B3 performs better at. All things considered, they're quite the discourse from the transparent and airy sound of the KC06. Instead, the HAVI-B3's overall tonality sounds relatively dark. All the while, there exists an audible peak up top that seldom renders them sibilant, and as of yet tips don't seem to help much in that regard. I can't say whether or not their sound will "settle in" at any point, but having to listen to the HAVI-B3 when the KC06 is just within arms reach is not going to happen all too frequently. The KC06 is simply a better performer in nearly all aspects, and that's the sheer truth of it.


----------



## peter123

He, he......

I just read a comparison over at the ax30/35 thread were one guy put the ax35 way above the kc06.....

I put the v1 above the ax35. Does that mean anything?

I don't think since the most important here is YMMV! 

I've got no problem with people not liking the v1, the low bass impact sure will put some people off.

What I question is the description of them since I do not find them dark at at all and no one else who got the v1 from penonaudio lately has described them as dark. The latest version however is definitely dark and lacks treble energy. If it looks like a monkey, smells like a monkey and acts like a monkey it's most likely not a lion 

I just think it's sad that Havi kind if screw*d up a great product by releasing multiple version of it (3 at least, possible more) with identical looks ,THATS a bummer!


----------



## Inszy

Read the post above. Not only I think that B3 are dark.
 I looked at your collection of headphones. In this company you can actually describe Havi as naturally sounding. For me they aren't.
  
 You say that "If it looks like a monkey, smells like a monkey and acts like a monkey it's most likely not a lion"? When If it looks like a lion, smells like a lion and acts like a lion... but only until hype started, it just makes me smile 
  
 By the way - as I bought B3, there was only one version (9 december 2013).


----------



## d marc0

I would personally refrain from debating about the Havi B3 because there's really no way of telling which version you have unless you have all three in your possession. I was one of the unfortunate who got a dark sounding version and from what bhazard has described it's a far departure from the first version that he has.


----------



## airomjosh

My pair is far from dark sounding and they are balanced in all frequencies but still, I find AX35 and Dunu DN900 better than them. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## peter123

I bought my first pair on December 18'th 2013 and did not get the v1 although the seller insist I did, so who knows.

I agree with d marc0 thoug, this is a meaningless debate due to the fact that there's no way of telling what version one really got. Because of this I will not comment any more on the B3's.

For people still interested in them just shoot me a PM an I'll try to answer the best way I can.


----------



## Inszy

peter123 said:


> I bought my first pair on December 18'th 2013 and did not get the v1 although the seller insist I did, so who knows.



Mine B3 don't have resistors, your have, so definitely I don't have v2. Third version appeared in this year.


----------



## james444

james444 said:


> For the sake of balance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just for clarification, his B3 is the one sold by Penonaudio as "Old Version": http://penonaudio.com/HAVI-B3-PRO%20?manufacturer_id=41


----------



## suzook

Sorry, the havi b3 orig is NOWHERE near being dark.


----------



## quartertone

It's not quite the usual "YMMV" debate, because it's not just about how good they are, it's also about some people finding them dark and others (the majority?) not finding that at all. If there's one characteristic that really didn't come to mind when I started listening to them, it's "dark" (or "slow" too).
  
 Maybe the tips are also a factor.


----------



## cls

Had them B3 for a day and they are awesome at this price point was listening to classic Musik arias and piano sonatas very linear imo turned the eq off they need high volume settings with my sansa clip zip after a day left ear piece failed must be a Monday production or something send them back and ordered dunu dn 1000 
Thanks to penaudio the issue was resolved in no time


----------



## suzook

Personal preferences or not...The havis are NOT dark!


----------



## Baycode

I am thinking and can find three answers regarding this discussion:
  
 1- Personal preferences and/or perception (this one is prone to get effected by the fitting of the iem as well)
 2- Source-iem mismatches (My B3 Pro1 sounds poorer than my MH1C on my Rockboxed Sansa Fuze for example... I will never use B3 with Sansa Fuze...)
 3- Variations of iems (either different versions or quality mismatches at the production can cause this problem)
  
 Who can know the correct answer? There is a reality: most people here who purchased B3 Pro1 is happy. The thread starter bhazard explained the beauties of B3 Pro1's sound many times. We are here and saying bhazard "yes you're correct!".
 Always YMMV.  I do like to read everything about the B3's.
  
 I will not discuss any further. My ears, my preference and I love this sound 
  
 Reality is, while connected to my iPod Touch 4th Gen and especially Galaxy S2 it trashes all my iems. Its simply amazing ! The best thing I have done in this period is to find this thread and helping hands 
  
  
 Thank you bhzarad, peter123 and all the other friends


----------



## Baycode

cls said:


> Had them B3 for a day and they are awesome at this price point was listening to classic Musik arias and piano sonatas very linear imo turned the eq off they need high volume settings with my sansa clip zip after a day left ear piece failed must be a Monday production or something send them back and ordered dunu dn 1000
> Thanks to penaudio the issue was resolved in no time


 
  
 I am awaiting your DN1000 impressions impatiently CLS


----------



## d marc0

I'm happy for those who were able to get the original version of Havi B3.
 If only I got the same version...
 I just couldn't risk shelling out another $60 that may end up badly the 2nd time around.


----------



## danimoca

Having owned the Piston's for about 2 months, I must say they aren't that great IEM they were back then. The bass é just too slow and "one-toned".


----------



## cls

baycode said:


> I am awaiting your DN1000 impressions impatiently CLS



I will definitely do so 
Saygıyla selamlıyorum 
Serhat


----------



## BenF

danimoca said:


> Having owned the Piston's for about 2 months, I must say they aren't that great IEM they were back then. The bass é just too slow and "one-toned".


 

 What happened? Were they better 2 months ago then they are now?


----------



## Baycode

cls said:


> I will definitely do so
> Saygıyla selamlıyorum
> Serhat


 
  
 Saygılar ve selamlar bizden de


----------



## danimoca

benf said:


> What happened? Were they better 2 months ago then they are now?


 
  
 I bacame fed up with the bass. At first it was "wow", but after some time...


----------



## BenF

danimoca said:


> I bacame fed up with the bass. At first it was "wow", but after some time...


 

 Too much? Too little?


----------



## BenF

benf said:


> Too much? Too little?


 
 I forgot we were talking about the Pistons - the only option is "too much".
 Did you try modding them? It made a *HUGE *difference for me.


----------



## nihontoman

whatever the f88k happened to the ttpod t1? no one got their hands on those? were they limited run? it says the "these babies are already off the shelf" on taobao :/


----------



## danimoca

benf said:


> I forgot we were talking about the Pistons - the only option is "too much".
> Did you try modding them? It made a *HUGE *difference for me.


 

 I did that, yes. Unfourtunately it had a side effect: the upper midrange spiked up and they became just too harsh for me :/


----------



## BenF

danimoca said:


> I did that, yes. Unfourtunately it had a side effect: the upper midrange spiked up and they became just too harsh for me :/


 

 Did you try the Sennheiser tips I linked to a few pages back?


----------



## garcsa

nihontoman said:


> whatever the f88k happened to the ttpod t1? no one got their hands on those? were they limited run? it says the "these babies are already off the shelf" on taobao :/


 
 got this mail yesterday from penon audio:
 "dear friend:
thanks for you attention,
the TTpod T1 will released within two weeks
we will sell in that time.
best regards.

penonaudio@hotmail.com "


----------



## nihontoman

garcsa said:


> got this mail yesterday from penon audio:
> "dear friend:
> thanks for you attention,
> the TTpod T1 will released within two weeks
> ...


 

 that's good to hear. thanks for the info.


----------



## cls

I like that Chinese merchant always start an email very personal with 
Dear friend...

Edit: open question into the thread. My fiancee watches TV with my rather old Sennheiser hd515 several cracks on the plastic band I fixed with Sugru also I change the ear cushions last year but it failing now and then and the plastic creaks. She only watches TV with these any suggestions from the land of the rising sun:
Open 
Complete over the ear 
Similar to hd515 (technical and price point) I paid 99€ back in the days go to these 

Thx in advance


----------



## twister6

benf said:


> Did you try the Sennheiser tips I linked to a few pages back?


 
  
 The correct selection of eartips will make or break them.  With opening narrower than a driver, you will get more bass and roll off of upper mids and treble.  With too wide opening and not a tight seal, bass disappears and highs become harsh.  I use only XL eartips with all of my in-ears, and even different XL worked in a different way.  I don't have a link to the one I'm using now because I took them off Bidenuo G800 pair I just got, and I'm pretty sure they are using generic hybrid eartips like these (http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Pairs-Hybrid-Replacement-Set-Eartips-Earbuds-for-Sony-XBA-MDR-Monster-AKG-/221384787709?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338b8fc6fd).  Now, after extensive burn-in and with a right eartip selection (opening diameter and tight seal) - the sound is very smooth, warm, extended in both lows and highs (though not too bright), vocals sound smooth and intimate.  There are plenty of details, though nothing near my quad-/triple-BA driver IEMs.  The bass doesn't have fast attack, it's more rounded, but I can clearly distinguish textured layer of sub-bass and a punch of mid-bass.
  
 Btw, I'm talking about Pistons 2.1 which I got from Amazon Zhengnan's shop (confirmed as a real one). 
  
 Here are the pictures with new tips (very sexy look!!!):


----------



## ebrian

I didn't think I'd ever hear someone say Pistons had harsh highs, but now I see that you guys are talking about 2.1 not 2.0.
  
 Interesting.. I had considered giving away my 2.0 and to buy 2.1.


----------



## twister6

ebrian said:


> I didn't think I'd ever hear someone say Pistons had harsh highs, but now I see that you guys are talking about 2.1 not 2.0.
> 
> Interesting.. I had considered giving away my 2.0 and to buy 2.1.


 
  
 My definition of harsh is probably not the same as yours   I guess my ear canal is big, and I absolute need to use the largest eartips for the best seal, otherwise lows are lost and highs are dominating the sound.  I wasn't able to get the best seal even with largest Piston eartip, that's why it sounded harsh to me because of the lack of bass (and you know Pistons pack a nice bass punch).  As soon as I modded with a right type of eartips, everything became perfect!!!  I can't comment on 2 vs 2.1, but others mentioned you get more details and better soundstage (?).


----------



## Grayson73

poopsockk said:


> Zero Audio had a couple of their stuff hyped around the discovery thread. All their sites had those chinese-kind wording so ill assume theyre somewhere from asia


 
 Japanese


----------



## Netforce

Just got the dolphins from bhazard and they sound fantastic. Nice build quality and energetic sound, quite the headphone.


----------



## cls

Shippment record so far...
*Dunu DN-1000 International Version*
 from Mon, 24.03.2014 12:47 (send on 21th March)
 The shipment has arrived in the destination country (just sitting at german customs... )
  
*Xiaomi Piston Earphone Updated Version Brown*
 from Sat, 22.03.2014 15:03 (send on 19th March)
 The shipment will be transported to the destination country and, from there, handed over to the delivery organization.


----------



## peter123

So I've had the TS-662's for about a week now and I must say that I'm really disapointed with them. I actually like the build and design on them but the sound is really cheap. They sound hollow and darkish with a lot smaller soundstage than expected given the design and driver. Wouldn't recommend them to anyone. I'll see if I can get around and transplant my Somic efi mt82 drivers in them one day. Can't really see any other use for them


----------



## twister6

I know this is an old news, but I finally got Soundmagic E10 and... I'm VERY impressed.  Still going through burn-in, but they sound a little better than Pistons 2.1.  Mids are more upfront, bass feels more controlled, and overall sound is more detailed, though very dependent on eartips.  I looked up other reviews from a few years ago, and noticed they all had a pleather draw-string bag.  Mine (got them from Micca Distributor on Amazon), came with a nice premium hard shell case.  Wondering if they updated E10 with a newer version or just refreshed accessories?  The price is under $35 where considering the case and extra eartips it's on-par with Pistons, though you don't get in-line remote.  But sound quality is a notch above Pistons.  Review to follow soon...


----------



## therunemeister

I've been a head-fi lurker for a while. I am also a mastering engineer, live sound engineer, and musician. I also have a weird passion for strange Chinese IEMs, and have tested way to many models. Due to a limit in the Danish import-tax policies I also try (as kind of a 'dogma' to make the 'game' more fun) to keep purchases within a certain range, though I also try more expensive models at times.
 I just want to endorse a few models that pops up in this thread, and ask a question.
  
 - AWEI ES900i (and ES800M). Personally I use the ES900i almost every day, and they have some quite amazing characteristics for such a cheap IEM. The share similar (overal) freq. response to some of my studio reference monitors with an extended low end that is honestly hard to come by even in in-ear monitors that cost x20 the price. The transient response is better than any other cheap IEM I have ever tried. This really sets it apart from most other cheap IEMs. In terms of sound quality, there really isn't all that much to complain about. I can walk out of the studio and pop them in without getting that terrible feeling you can sometimes get when going from very high to lower end. Build quality is 'so so', but at the price point it is quite ok. I just can't recommend them enough. You don't have to love bass to like them. The freq. and transient response means that they are suited for all genres, but adds an additional depth that is hard to come by.
  
 - Moxpad X3. Quite muddy in the 200-400hz range, and the highs are really not acceptable for many uses....BUT, these have a fit, look, and a quality that makes them suitable for stage use. The build quality and replaceable cable just adds to its application as a stage IEM. This is the only IEM that costs less than the Shure SE215 that I would consider recommending for stage use. (I was supposed to receive the Maya T3 but didn't yet. These might have an even better fit, but no replaceable cable and not 'clear' model)
  
 Now for the question: Do you guys know of other Chinese IEMs that might be suitable for stage use? Something with a look and fit similar to Shure, Westone, or even the Moxpad? I am always on the lookout for stuff like that. (not the M6 though) They tend to call them 'sports models' i guess. I know Vsonic is suppose to come out with new models. I'd love some suggestions.


----------



## knives

therunemeister said:


> Now for the question: Do you guys know of other Chinese IEMs that might be suitable for stage use? Something with a look and fit similar to Shure, Westone, or even the Moxpad? I am always on the lookout for stuff like that. (not the M6 though) They tend to call them 'sports models' i guess. I know Vsonic is suppose to come out with new models. I'd love some suggestions.


 
 Somic MH415 and SoundMAGIC E30


----------



## twister6

I was about to reply SoundMagic E30, PL30, or PL50 as well.  Though I didn't hear these yet, I was VERY impressed with their E10.  I actually I just tested and reviewed their E10 and EH100 (sports clip-on model) here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2694771
  

  
 Btw, you can also wear E10 with wire over the ear, and chin-slider helps to keep the wires tucked in behind the ears by bringing them tighter together.
  
 Regarding Awei ES900i, I have it as well.  I assume you are just using these for listening, not sound engineering purpose?   I mean, they are nice, a step above Bidenuo budget headphones, but a few steps below SoundMagic E10.  If you haven't yet, definitely need to try E10, amazing level of details and beautifully crafted bass.  I will go as far as saying that as much as I like Pistons 2.1, E10 has more upfront mids (in comparison to Pistons, through overall I think the sound is well balanced with an exception of higher bass quantity), and overall E10 is more detailed than Pistons 2.1.  From Pistons 2.1 perspective, they have a wider soundstage and in-line remote/mic.


----------



## Grayson73

twister6 said:


> I know this is an old news, but I finally got Soundmagic E10 and... I'm VERY impressed.  Still going through burn-in, but they sound a little better than Pistons 2.1.  Mids are more upfront, bass feels more controlled, and overall sound is more detailed, though very dependent on eartips.  I looked up other reviews from a few years ago, and noticed they all had a pleather draw-string bag.  Mine (got them from Micca Distributor on Amazon), came with a nice premium hard shell case.  Wondering if they updated E10 with a newer version or just refreshed accessories?  The price is under $35 where considering the case and extra eartips it's on-par with Pistons, though you don't get in-line remote.  But sound quality is a notch above Pistons.  Review to follow soon...


 
 Interesting. Joker only gave them a 7.0.
  
 http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/soundmagic-e10/


----------



## kahaluu

grayson73 said:


> Interesting. Joker only gave them a 7.0.
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/soundmagic-e10/


 

 I guess, not all of us hears the same phones the same way. twister6, I'm glad you're enjoying your E10's.


----------



## Zelda

twister6 said:


> Thank you for the link, in English
> 
> Also, for those who are in US, for the same $23.99 you can get it on Amazon from Zhengnan seller (that's where I got mine and they are original!!!).
> 
> @Zelda, on a slightly different topic, and if you want you can reply in Chinese/Asian headphone brand thread, I noticed that you have HP200 (you recently reviewed it, and planing to compare to DT880).  Are you aware that SoundMagic will be releasing next month an updated versions of HP100 and HP200 (updated driver)?  I just got this info from Micca Distributor (they are an authorized distributor of SoundMagic and FiiO in US).  Reading how great HP100 (compared to D770 Pro) and HP200 (compared to HD600), I'm very curious about these, but if a new updated version going to be released soon, probably will have to wait.


 
 (so i replied you here
 no idea about the new HP. must check that now!
  
 btw, nice impressions on the E10. could be a new version indeed


----------



## twister6

I'm not going to question Joker's review, the man is a legend!  Will have to read it though, since I haven't before.
  
 Regarding reviews, yes, sound perception is very subjective. As you know, YMMV   But I just find the point rating to be "pointless".  It only works when you really comparing apples-to-apples in the same price range, similar design, similar spec, etc.  If I'm going to compare E10 to W40 or ATH-IM03 or UE900 - they will fail with a low score.  But comparing them to something like UE600 or S4 or M-Duo or CX300 or even CX985 and other in-ears under $100 or as far as $100-$150 range - they actually shine.  Forget about Beats cr@p, though Monster iSport Victory sounded awesome! (but $35 vs $150?).  E10 are not perfect, and don't have enough details to surpass quad or triple BA driver IEM, but for $35 with a right set of eartips (very important) these are amazing.  I'm not hyping them up, you have to be realistic.  I read a number of other on-line reviews (all from 2011-12) and everybody were impressed.  Actually, What HiFi awarded them for 3 yeas in a row as a best sounding budget in-ear under $50.  Also, I wouldn't be surprised if they updated the driver.  As I was told by Micca, HP100/HP200 will have updated drivers next month and I'm not sure if they are going to bump the model number to reflect that change.  I can see for sure that E10 accessories were updated and I really like new case (though you can get a generic 3" x 3" case like this on ebay for $6-$7), it's still a nice touch.  Since it has mesh pockets on both sides, I will probably carry E10 and Pistons 2.1 together.
  
 I'm still an audiophile in training   And due to my review work on android websites (XDA-Dev and AndroidForums), I have access to review premium brand headphones.  So the whole "brand name is the way to go for a sound quality" was embedded into my head.  Now, thanks to this thread, I discovered a new world of budget headphones, like Pistons 2.1, E10, Dolphin (actually I discovered that one on my own), and also waiting for Astrotec AX35.  Maybe some of these headphones are not as polished as well known brand names, but they are getting close and cost a fraction.  Professional audiophile reviewers (who claim they can hear with their ears a 1.5dB bump at 8.2kHz frequency lol!!!) will go for perfection despite the price tag, which results in lower rating.  But for an average headphone enthusiast - something like E10 for $35 is a gem!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> I'm still an audiophile in training   And due to my review work on android websites (XDA-Dev and AndroidForums), I have access to review premium brand headphones.  So the whole "brand name is the way to go for a sound quality" was embedded into my head.  Now, thanks to this thread, I discovered a new world of budget headphones, like Pistons 2.1, E10, Dolphin (actually I discovered that one on my own), and also waiting for Astrotec AX35.  Maybe some of these headphones are not as polished as well known brand names, but they are getting close and cost a fraction.  Professional audiophile reviewers (who claim they can hear with their ears a 1.5dB bump at 8.2kHz frequency lol!!!) will go for perfection despite the price tag, which results in lower rating.  But for an average headphone enthusiast - something like E10 for $35 is a gem!


 
 Great post


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, the E10 was a pretty great iem when it came out and one of the best in its price range. Actually, as far as remember E10 and E30 were probably the highest rated sub-$50 iems in joker's thread for quite a while, which made them very popular at the time. Of course in the following years the sub-$100 range of iems started to get better and better and some of them really put diminishing returns into perspective.
  
 Now, I have to disagree with that "audiophile reviewers" stuff as the good reviewers like joker rate an iem by its technical proficiency and merits and not just perfection. Of course, there will always be some sort of personal preference affecting the scores but generally someone like joker will give a much more honest score based on a lot of experience rather than basing his opinion purely on sound signature preferences and new toy syndrome like some of the more inexperienced members do, which usually leads to FOTMs.


----------



## twister6

kova4a said:


> Yeah, the E10 was a pretty great iem when it came out and one of the best in its price range. Actually, as far as remember E10 and E30 were probably the highest rated sub-$50 iems in joker's thread for quite a while, which made them very popular at the time. Of course in the following years the sub-$100 range of iems started to get better and better and some of them really put diminishing returns into perspective.
> 
> Now, I have to disagree with that "audiophile reviewers" stuff as the good reviewers like joker rate an iem by its technical proficiency and merits and not just perfection. Of course, there will always be some sort of personal preference affecting the scores but generally someone like joker will give a much more honest score based on a lot of experience rather than basing his opinion purely on sound signature preferences and new toy syndrome like some of the more inexperienced members do, which usually leads to FOTMs.


 
  
 Oh, don't get me wrong, my comment wasn't directed at Joker.  I really did mean when I said the man is a legend (that wasn't sarcastic comment).  It's more of a general comment about some of the reviews I have been reading on head-fi which make me scratch my head how can someone pin-point a specific frequency in the sound and it's attenuation.  I guess you can train your ears, if its possible?
  
 Probably a good idea to check with updated Joker's thread to see what else he recommends or rates higher in sub $50 category.


----------



## d marc0

twister6 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, my comment wasn't directed at Joker.  I really did mean when I said the man is a legend (that wasn't sarcastic comment).  It's more of a general comment about some of the reviews I have been reading on head-fi which make me scratch my head how can someone pin-point a specific frequency in the sound and it's attenuation.  I guess you can train your ears, if its possible?




It can be done... Not accurate but a good approximation. I'm sure there are various techniques and in my case I use parametric eq then A/B with my reference. It's quite a tedious process but I have no choice coz I don't have the equipment to efficiently do it.


----------



## shotgunshane

The E10 is still a great value years later.  It has fantastic treble timbre imo.  I've used it as my yard work iem for a couple of years now.  Has proven indestructible.


----------



## twister6

shotgunshane said:


> The E10 is still a great value years later.  It has fantastic treble timbre imo.  I've used it as my yard work iem for a couple of years now.  Has proven indestructible.


 
  
 Btw, great original review of E10 from 2011   You mentioned in your review they used to offer a hard case and then switched to drawstring?  Now, appears it's back to hard case which I really like!  Also glad to hear they last!  Another question, does the back of these has a vented opening or is it just for decoration?  It's easy to see both openings next to strain relief and below the tip, but I'm not sure if the back is vented with another port?


----------



## kova4a

twister6 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, my comment wasn't directed at Joker.  I really did mean when I said the man is a legend (that wasn't sarcastic comment).  It's more of a general comment about some of the reviews I have been reading on head-fi which make me scratch my head how can someone pin-point a specific frequency in the sound and it's attenuation.  I guess you can train your ears, if its possible?
> 
> Probably a good idea to check with updated Joker's thread to see what else he recommends or rates higher in sub $50 category.


 
 You actually can train your ears. The more time you spend critically listening and auditioning different iems and headphones, the easier it becomes. Also everyone who's been into this hobby long enough has test tracks that knows very well and uses for reference. I have a bunch myself and whenever I get to audition something new they are the first tracks I play coz I can right away get a good idea of the overall performance and hear any major peaks or dips. Of course, getting to the point to tell fairly accurate the exact frequency is a lot harder and takes a lot of time and a lot of experience with eq.  Now, whether you can actually pinpoint sth like 1-2db difference is another matter. 
  
 You should probably check some of the vsonic iems, which all provide great bang for the buck.


----------



## Winno

ebrian said:


> I didn't think I'd ever hear someone say Pistons had harsh highs, but now I see that you guys are talking about 2.1 not 2.0.
> 
> Interesting.. I had considered giving away my 2.0 and to buy 2.1.


 
 Harsh?
 My 2.1's were when new.
 They've had a few weeks worth of music through them now though (2-3hrs every day) and any harshness or glare that was present has totally gone now.
 As others have said though, a poor seal and resulting loss of bass/midbass will give a thinner sound. Get this sorted and you've got one very nice set of IEM's for sure.
  
 On the bass front, these are very tunefull and dynamic. Some of my music (Carbon Based Lifeforms for example - listening to it this morning) pushes them hard down low and these have not failed to impress.
 It's so low and clean but just lacks the physical shake.


----------



## mochill

Very impressed with the havi b3proi


----------



## shotgunshane

twister6 said:


> Btw, great original review of E10 from 2011   You mentioned in your review they used to offer a hard case and then switched to drawstring?  Now, appears it's back to hard case which I really like!  Also glad to hear they last!  Another question, does the back of these has a vented opening or is it just for decoration?  It's easy to see both openings next to strain relief and below the tip, but I'm not sure if the back is vented with another port?




I haven't studied the back, so I'm not sure. Don't have them on me at the moment. You could always put a piece of tape across the back and if it alters the sound, you know it's an active vent.


----------



## Beocord

Anyone heard the Earmax EH-300? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-EH-300-Foldable-Bass-Headphones-HiFi-Professional-Overhead-Headset-with-MIC-HIFI-headphones-High-Fidelity/1392963731.html


----------



## mochill

Fiio x5 on sell for $389 on penonaudio.com and $15 EMS if you guys want it


----------



## bhazard

He has the new Ostry Gold and Sidy IEMs too. Any brave souls looking to take the jump on some of them?


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Fiio x5 on sell for $389 on penonaudio.com and $15 EMS if you guys want it


 
  
 It's going to be available on Amazon US for $350 (probably with free shipping) in a week or two.


----------



## mochill

My ostry kc06 gold will be arriving tomorrow and the x5 maybe next week  with the kz r3pro


----------



## pokenguyen

I own both SoundMagic E30 and VSD1S. Their sound signature are different, E30 is clearer, more airy, easier to fit, VSD1S is smoother, more bass punchy, a bit V-shape. After listening VSD1S, I can't return back to E30 anymore.


----------



## sbose

pokenguyen said:


> I own both SoundMagic E30 and VSD1S. Their sound signature are different, E30 is clearer, more airy, easier to fit, VSD1S is smoother, more bass punchy, a bit V-shape. After listening VSD1S, I can't return back to E30 anymore.


 






 same thing happened between my E30 and Fidue a63 now i cant go back to the e30.
 a63 is more clear and smooth and e30 seems harsh compared to it.


----------



## mochill

Will be getting the kz-r3pro version and ttpod t1 next week with my fiio x5


----------



## knives

Buying right now:
 - Dunu DN-1000 (to see if it is an upgrade compared to my GR07 BE)
 - Earmax ER80 (looks like a fake IE80, I am curious about how good this one sounds)
 - Donscorpio Bass Colour
 I almost bought a Xiaomi Piston and an Havi B3. But then it would be too much


----------



## cls

knives said:


> - Earmax ER80 (looks like a fake IE80, I am curious about how good this one sounds)


 
 does anyone has any info about these? i am curious too


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Will be getting the kz-r3pro version and ttpod t1 next week with my fiio x5


 

 are there different versions of kzr3?
  
  
 an another note -  Jusrt received KZ omx2 From Bhazard. sounds well, open and bass light  hard to adjust to it after XB90EX, but it doesn't sound bad. I'm burning it for about 2 weeks and will tell you guys how it sounds like...


----------



## mochill

There is two versions of the kzr3 one bass enhanced and one monitoring


----------



## peter123

Man, why can't these companies just make two models instead of x versions of the same iem.


----------



## Bananiq

My B3 Pro-I received today  .. I Immediately unpacked it so please don't expect fancy "unboxing" pics / videos... I enjoyed that process only for myself  but the packaging is simple and nice - looks and feels like higher tier product.
  
 These are definitely the old PRO version because of the red dot on the packaging and they are really quiter. I mean I have to turn the volume up in comparison to Mikros for example. - harder to drive. They have potential to really shine with better gear. Looking forward to my modded s:flo2


----------



## mochill

That's why I bought better gear for these havi


----------



## nihontoman

Update on my KZ omx2 - they sound MUUUCH better after about 2-3 hours of burn-in. highs sounded unnatural, now they just sound right. turns out these de have some base and subbase  only thing is - the left driver seems to be not completely attached to the housing. in Sinegenerator, at about 15-30 hz when it is maxed out, there is this clacking sound (metal on metal kinda thing). it happens only at a very certain point, which is - 2.5 DB and up with everything else maxed out on pc. so my question is - how do I glue the driver back to the howsing? is there some kind of tutorial on these things? I'm really liking the sound these produce, they do not distort and this clacking sound is on an insanely loud volumes and on very low frequencies...


----------



## mochill

Maybe using epoxy


----------



## garcsa

therunemeister said:


> I've been a head-fi lurker for a while. I am also a mastering engineer, live sound engineer, and musician. I also have a weird passion for strange Chinese IEMs, and have tested way to many models. Due to a limit in the Danish import-tax policies I also try (as kind of a 'dogma' to make the 'game' more fun) to keep purchases within a certain range, though I also try more expensive models at times.
> I just want to endorse a few models that pops up in this thread, and ask a question.
> 
> - AWEI ES900i (and ES800M). Personally I use the ES900i almost every day, and they have some quite amazing characteristics for such a cheap IEM. The share similar (overal) freq. response to some of my studio reference monitors with an extended low end that is honestly hard to come by even in in-ear monitors that cost x20 the price. The transient response is better than any other cheap IEM I have ever tried. This really sets it apart from most other cheap IEMs. In terms of sound quality, there really isn't all that much to complain about. I can walk out of the studio and pop them in without getting that terrible feeling you can sometimes get when going from very high to lower end. Build quality is 'so so', but at the price point it is quite ok. I just can't recommend them enough. You don't have to love bass to like them. The freq. and transient response means that they are suited for all genres, but adds an additional depth that is hard to come by.


 
 Very interesting to read your post. In Denmark as an classical "hifi country" ( Dynaudio., Scanspeak...) you tried the Aweis 900s and your opinoin is these are good as those priced 20x. Please share which ones...Please don't misunderstand, I'm really opened for wide range of monitors , but really hard to believe that you use Awei in studio...Thanks


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Maybe using epoxy


 

 haha right...  good thing it doesn't distort me, as I would be really upset, but right now it's just an OCD thing for me...
  
 btw - I like the cable, much more resistant to tangling than other cheaper stuff. also seems quite elastic and soft (but not rubbery) and sturdy... sounds better at every listen. don't forget guyes - this is basically the same configuration as the ATH IM50/70 dual dynamic drivers (the frontal driver doing the music playing and the rear supporting it)


----------



## Bananiq

mochill said:


> That's why I bought better gear for these havi


 

 and we definitely happy to hear your future impressions of X5!!!


----------



## mochill

Will compare it to my hsa studio 3rd anv. And my x3


----------



## pokenguyen

Just got my Takstar Pro 80, and they are very good. I notice a bit siblance at high. Should I burn in for long time?


----------



## gyx11

I received the Don Scorpio Dolphins a couple of days back. Somehow when posting a thread response this morning, I mistook them as the Pro 80s as they were the original cans I was interested in.

 My dolphins were ordered from Penonaudio for 99USD.

 It's my first pair of headphones, and once again, the result of browsing through this thread!

 So far I've burnt them in for approximately 12 hours, and my impressions of them are good! Please keep in mind that because it's my first pair, I have no other headphones to peg my review to other than the random pairs I've auditioned for a few minutes in audio stores. I'm also really new to the audiophile world, so my ears might not be the most conditioned to say the least. And of course as things always go, YMMV!

 Accessories, portability, and nitty gritty details about cable and connectors, I don't believe I am qualified to comment so I shall skip that.

 Build Quality:
 There isn't much to mention. Pretty solid. Plastic construction which is rather nicely done. Mine are a cool 'Ocean Blue' color. The size adjustors are a little suspect. Slightly creaky when I slide them back and forth, so I have concerns if it will hold up over time. Fiddling around with the headphones also produces creaky sounds, though that only happens when I twist it in ways which your head can likely never achieve (lol)

 Comfort, Fit & Isolation:
 Comfort is quite good. Stock ear pads are soft and comfortable to wear. Prolonged wearing (~half an hour) made my ears noticeably warm, but not overly so. I have relatively sweaty ears and it's warm and humid where I live, so I don't imagine most people would find this much of an issue.
 Fit is quite good too. Clamping force is small on a medium sized head like mine. The earpads fit my ears (6.5 cm long) just nicely, so those with big ears may want to stay away. The headband I find to be okay-ish, but with prolonged wearing, again I find that it starts to get a tad bothersome.
 Isolation, I would imagine, is impressive for a closed headphone as it is better than many IEMs which I have tried.

 Sound Quality:
 Bass:
These had terrible bass when I put them on brand new. Terrible as in non-existent. After around 8-9 hours of burn in however, the bass began to nicely settle in. Bass quantity quite big, but definitely not muddy such that it drowns out the mids. They are nicely textured and controlled, with quite a heavy punch as well. With only 12 hours of burn in so far, I suspect there might be still some bass juice left in these.

 Mids:
 First thing to note is that they are quite recessed. Vocals definitely take a back seat, but not in a way which puts me off. Detailing is quite good, able to pick up most of the subtle instrumentations in the few tracks I've tested them with. Everything is cleanly executed. I believe that the mids quality is sufficiently good, just well enough to complement the...

 Treble:
 Really good. Well extended. Definitely the aspect I like most about the Dolphins. Originally they were harsh and slightly thin, sounding quite offensive to my ears. By around 10 hours of playing however, the results cannot be any different: Crystal clear, very detailed, and nicely added to the spaciousness of the sound. The crispness of the cymbals during the guitar riff of 'Stockholm Syndrome' and 'Map of the Problematique' by Muse was just brilliant. Decay is also long, but that's more than welcome with such butter smooth quality. Siblance was minimal.

 Soundstage:
 Average. Soundstage depth seemed good, but the width is only average in letting me know that the music is played 'live' rather than from a recording. Perhaps some part of it has to do with coming straight from constant listening to my Havi B3s, but for a full sized headphone I would be expecting more.

 Value & Overall verdict:
 I have not heard too many headphones, especially those in this price range, so I cannot make a definitive judgement. I really really like the overall SQ though, Bass and particularly the treble are just top-notch, and while the mids and soundstage are nothing to get too excited about, they are definitely not weaknesses, especially since they aren't the main focus or really meant to shine in the overall V-shaped character of the Dolphins. These aren't mind blowing headphones, but still for $99, I must say I am personally very happy with what I have here.


----------



## nick n

I was eyeing up some Vivanco micro drivered iems, then ran across what I feel to be their OEM. Could be mistaken, but these JBM 6600 have the same housing with the exception of a slightly wider part near their tip. The specs state 7-9mm , that has to be the outer dimensions of the housing. If this is the case it might be a micro driver in there.
  
 So at $14 shipped I took the dive and grabbed the coffee coloured ones due to issues trying to get a set of the Vivancos shipped from Germany to Canada ( their loss )
  They even come with a burn-in disc.
  
 Earphone unit diameter: 7-9 mm
 Frequency response range: 6-23500 Hz
 Impedance: 16 Ohm
 Sensitivity: 102dB
 Rated power: 15mW
  
 these things are small.

  

 here's the Vivanco for comparison ( uses a 5.5 mm driver )

 VivancoModellISR 200 BFrequenzbereich10 – 23.000 HzImpedanz16 OhmEmpfindlichkeit102 dB


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> I was eyeing up some Vivanco micro drivered iems, then ran across what I feel to be their OEM. Could be mistaken, but these JBM 6600 have the same housing with the exception of a slightly wider part near their tip. The specs state 7-9mm , that has to be the outer dimensions of the housing. If this is the case it might be a micro driver in there.
> 
> So at $14 shipped I took the dive and grabbed the coffee coloured ones due to issues trying to get a set of the Vivancos shipped from Germany to Canada ( their loss )
> They even come with a burn-in disc.
> ...


 

 Hmm NRB down at the 6Hz level. Wonder whats on the disk? Koto Drummers?


----------



## nick n

hutnicks said:


> Hmm NRB down at the 6Hz level. Wonder whats on the disk? Koto Drummers?


 

 when you play it is soothes the *Yuan gui* that is placed in each pair.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> when you play it is soothes the *Yuan gui* that is placed in each pair.


 

 Great! Pre haunted headphones. That'll be the next wave. Hardly wait to see how the Germans interpret that one.


----------



## nihontoman

7-9 mm? are they dual drivers? because inconsistencies of 2 mm in driver size isn't good


----------



## steepers

Long time lurker that finally feels the need to post. So my collection, as of recent has been growing, I picked up Meelectronics S6P, Soundmagic Pl30, Monoprice 8320, some others, and most recently the Westone ADV Alphas. Now the reason I posted is, after taking a look at this thread I feel inclined to purchase some more... Not sure I need to but the reviews just make it hard to resist. Soooo, out of the two favorites which would you go for the Havi B3 Pro I, or the Xiaomi Pistons 2.0? Are the Havi B3s' worth almost double the price? These will be used as my extra extra headphones(studying, late night essays, more-or-less for time I spend at school), unless they beat the Westone ADV in comfort, in which case I will use them in the gym and as my everyday for everything headphon. Also my preference is a colored signature, as I mainly use these with whatever device I have on hand, and do not make use of the amp I have laying around (Fiio E6). 
  
 Tl;DR - Havi B3 Pro worth double the price of the Pistons 2.0 for school use i.e. studying, late night essays, walking around campus, so on and so forth.


----------



## Netforce

The havi's build personally don't inspire confidence and fit has been an issue for more than a few people. Sound is really fantastic on them just bit bass shy then what I usually prefer. Haven't heard/owned the pistons but they got some pretty nice bass from what I've read. Also read about how bass heavy the westone adv alphas and got the impression they were quite bloated in the bass. Already got a pair of overly bloated bassy iems with the sony xba2 so I steered well clear of the westones.


----------



## gyx11

steepers said:


> Long time lurker that finally feels the need to post. So my collection, as of recent has been growing, I picked up Meelectronics S6P, Soundmagic Pl30, Monoprice 8320, some others, and most recently the Westone ADV Alphas. Now the reason I posted is, after taking a look at this thread I feel inclined to purchase some more... Not sure I need to but the reviews just make it hard to resist. Soooo, out of the two favorites which would you go for the Havi B3 Pro I, or the Xiaomi Pistons 2.0? Are the Havi B3s' worth almost double the price? These will be used as my extra extra headphones(studying, late night essays, more-or-less for time I spend at school), unless they beat the Westone ADV in comfort, in which case I will use them in the gym and as my everyday for everything headphon. Also my preference is a colored signature, as I mainly use these with whatever device I have on hand, and do not make use of the amp I have laying around (Fiio E6).
> 
> Tl;DR - Havi B3 Pro worth double the price of the Pistons 2.0 for school use i.e. studying, late night essays, walking around campus, so on and so forth.


 

 Hello steepers!

 Even though I am really new to headfi myself... Welcome to HeadFi and sorry about your wallet!

 I have not heard the headphones which you mention that you own. I have not heard the Pistons yet (mine should be coming in 3-4 days). Hence I shall only be taking about the B3s.

 You mention that you do not use any amps with yor portable devices, in which case I would say the B3s might present some problem for you. WIthout using my E07K amp with my iPhone 5, I have to crank the volume up nearly to the max to get a nice loud sound. This is obviously due to their high impedence(115Ohms IIRC)

 If you are looking for comfort, but don't wanna look for aftermarket tips, then I would not recommend the B3s either. I have medium sized ear canals, and fitting the smallest stock tips as well as the small foam tips provided were just enough to make me feel comfortable. Even so however, prolonged wearing sessions of more than 90 mins started to put some strain (though not overly uncomfortable) on my inner ear. If you have large ears, I think it shouldn't be a problem. With large ears however, you really should look elsewhere.

 Regarding sound, I am not sure what you mean by colored, but what I can tell you is that the B3s are balanced, very slightly lacking in bass, while having forward and very very good mids as well as really nice highs as well. If you are looking for V shaped sound signature with boosted bass and treble, I would not think you would really like this very much. If you like a neutral sig however, this are exceptionally good considering the price. Oh and in case you were wondering, isolation is also average IMO.

 As for all earphones/headphones, YMMV!

 I'm not sure whether I hit all your queries, but I hope it'll be useful information nonetheless!

 Cheers!


----------



## Darner

If anyone gets the Sidy MR1's, please share your impressions. They appeal to me, for no good reason.
  
 Also, I don't know if it's been said before, but I think these Chinese companies are great, and I'm glad to order from them, for cables too. I like the idea that I'm skirting the companies that dominate the headphones and electronics scene. I also like the idea of countering the borderline racist stuff that you see going around sometimes regarding Chinese products (especially on Amazon reviews, for example), at least from some people here in the States. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Doodier

darner said:


> If anyone gets the Sidy MR1's, please share your impressions. They appeal to me, for no good reason.
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's been said before, but I think these Chinese companies are great, and I'm glad to order from them, for cables too. I like the idea that I'm skirting the companies that dominate the headphones and electronics scene. I also like the idea of countering the borderline racist stuff that you see going around sometimes regarding Chinese products (especially on Amazon reviews, for example), at least from some people here in the States. Just my $0.02.


 
 Can you provide some good shopping sites for cables? I'm thinking of recabling MH1s but I'm not sure what cable I should use..


----------



## addsfsds

Hi guys!

 I'm waiting for the Fiio X5 (it will be my first DAP after the creative zen vision:M 60gb) and i still have my beloved phonaks PFE 122. I mainly listen to Rock (Muse, Beatles, Pink Floyd, Flaming Lips, CCR etc.) and Jazz (Pat Metheny Group, EST and other ACT artists) and i'm not a basshead. What should I look for to be an improvement from my PFEs? Price range is up to $250.
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## steepers

netforce said:


> The havi's build personally don't inspire confidence and fit has been an issue for more than a few people. Sound is really fantastic on them just bit bass shy then what I usually prefer. Haven't heard/owned the pistons but they got some pretty nice bass from what I've read. Also read about how bass heavy the westone adv alphas and got the impression they were quite bloated in the bass. Already got a pair of overly bloated bassy iems with the sony xba2 so I steered well clear of the westones.







gyx11 said:


> Hello steepers!
> 
> 
> Even though I am really new to headfi myself... Welcome to HeadFi and sorry about your wallet!
> ...




Thanks for the prompt response! Also by colored I meant V-Shaped, was up all night finishing up the essay before I decided to take a peek on the forums lol, and according to your response it looks like I'll be going for the pistons as the havi appear to be a few notches above where I am currently at in terms of willingness to give up comfort(carrying around an amp) for sound quality(I do want a anaylitical iem at some point). The pistons look like they have a relatively low impemedence and should be fine if I run them off my device(nexus,fuze,nano,or shuffle). They also look great which is a plus.

Anyway thanks again, I'm sure I'll be back


----------



## peter123

For some reason I missed this post earlier.

Nice review and I'm glad to hear that you enjoy them. I like them very much myself


----------



## Doodier

steepers said:


> Thanks for the prompt response! Also by colored I meant V-Shaped, was up all night finishing up the essay before I decided to take a peek on the forums lol, and according to your response it looks like I'll be going for the pistons as the havi appear to be a few notches above where I am currently at in terms of willingness to give up comfort(carrying around an amp) for sound quality(I do want a anaylitical iem at some point). The pistons look like they have a relatively low impemedence and should be fine if I run them off my device(nexus,fuze,nano,or shuffle). They also look great which is a plus.
> 
> Anyway thanks again, I'm sure I'll be back


 
 You might want to take a look at Vsonic VSD1/VSD1S.


----------



## bhazard

doodier said:


> Can you provide some good shopping sites for cables? I'm thinking of recabling MH1s but I'm not sure what cable I should use..


 
 I just ordered a set of MR1's from Penon.


----------



## Doodier

bhazard said:


> I just ordered a set of MR1's from Penon.


 
 Sidy MR1 is recabled Sony MH1 or..? The housing looks rather different to me.


----------



## Darner

doodier said:


> Can you provide some good shopping sites for cables? I'm thinking of recabling MH1s but I'm not sure what cable I should use..


 
 Try www.ghentaudio.com, but they might not have what you want. Go to ebay and look for "hifi cable" and pick out the ones coming from China, and look at what else those sellers have to find the sellers that specialize in high quality audio. It helps to know the names of the hi-end Chinese connector manufacturers (Pailiccs, Yongsheng, and Japanese-made Canare cable), and maybe to find sellers who have something at least close to what you need. Then you can contact the sellers, or also look to see if they have any online stores apart from ebay, and tell them what you want exactly (length, type of connectors, application). Some won't respond, but some do and are willing to make you a custom order, since a lot of their stock is made as-needed anyway.
  
 Then wait for the boat to cross the ocean. Hope this helps!
  
 EDIT: But if you mean Sony MH1s, which I just looked up, I'm not sure it would be worth it, would it? And you'd have to do soldering on top of all this.


----------



## nick n

nihontoman said:


> 7-9 mm? are they dual drivers? because inconsistencies of 2 mm in driver size isn't good


 

 haha it seems to be a generic listing spec found in many of their other smaller listings , I don't expect all of the descriptions to make sense, 75% is fine


----------



## erudite

bit of an odd on but does anyone know if penon audio will be getting the gold dolphins back in stock?
  
 I've tried emailing but with no response


----------



## Netforce

No idea, best to see if penon responds or just send em another email in a few days.


----------



## gyx11

erudite said:


> bit of an odd on but does anyone know if penon audio will be getting the gold dolphins back in stock?
> 
> I've tried emailing but with no response


 

 Supposedly some time this month.

 When I made my purchase approximately 3 weeks back, I ordered the champagne gold color as well, but was told that it was out of stock, and available a month later (I didn't want to wait so I switched to the ocean blue color instead)

 Strange Penonaudio hasn't emailed you back. They have been great for me, very quick to respond to email queries.


----------



## erudite

gyx11 said:


> Supposedly some time this month.
> 
> When I made my purchase approximately 3 weeks back, I ordered the champagne gold color as well, but was told that it was out of stock, and available a month later (I didn't want to wait so I switched to the ocean blue color instead)
> 
> Strange Penonaudio hasn't emailed you back. They have been great for me, very quick to respond to email queries.


 
  
 Many thanks for your reply. 
  
 I guess maybe he has no idea now if/when he can get hold of the stock hence his lack of reply. 
  
 May just bite the bullet as you did and go for another colour 
  
 edit: he just responded
  
Dear friend:
 i am sorry for dely reply.
we just found your emal now. sorry,
and the Donscorpio haven't gold yet.
we already asked it ASAP
best regards.


----------



## Netforce

Got the white pair of the Dolphins and no complaints from me.


----------



## erudite

netforce said:


> Got the white pair of the Dolphins and no complaints from me.


 
 cool, it looks like it will be a while before donscorpio even produce the gold ones.


----------



## bhazard

Nice new aluminum KZ IEM for $8
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38067241445


----------



## james444

doodier said:


> Sidy MR1 is recabled Sony MH1 or..? The housing looks rather different to me.


 
  
 Driver size is 10mm vs. 5.8mm, so it's not only the housing that's different.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Nice new aluminum KZ IEM for $8
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38067241445


 

 Are you back in the game?  I thought you were getting rid off all your headphones? 
  
 KZ looks really nice, especially with those hybrid red core tips.  Wonder what to expect for $8?


----------



## Rayzilla

bhazard said:


> Nice new aluminum KZ IEM for $8
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38067241445


 
 At these kind of prices I think I am going to give this taobao thing a whirl. Thank goodness for google translate but I am having difficulty adding these to my basket.
  
 I just registered an account with them but I do not recall having to provide any payment or billing/mailing address type of information. Does this mean that I am not fully registered/ready to buy on the site yet?


----------



## graffy1

rayzilla said:


> At these kind of prices I think I am going to give this taobao thing a whirl. Thank goodness for google translate but I am having difficulty adding these to my basket.
> 
> I just registered an account with them but I do not recall having to provide any payment or billing/mailing address type of information. Does this mean that I am not fully registered/ready to buy on the site yet?


 
 Why don't you try aliexpress.com? It is a Chinese market in english and a brother company of taobao.com owned by alibaba.com.
  
 You can find the earphones you quoted.
  
 By the way, I put it on my wishlist to see a price-drop.


----------



## bhazard

rayzilla said:


> At these kind of prices I think I am going to give this taobao thing a whirl. Thank goodness for google translate but I am having difficulty adding these to my basket.
> 
> I just registered an account with them but I do not recall having to provide any payment or billing/mailing address type of information. Does this mean that I am not fully registered/ready to buy on the site yet?


 
 You need to use a Taobao forwarding service such as mistertao.com to have them purchase from Taobao and ship to you.


----------



## Bananiq

Sennheiser Double Flange for Havi B3 Pro?
  
 I found different for different models:
 Are they for CX300, CX400 or CX55?
  
 [edit] are they the same?
  
 Thanks


----------



## BenF

bananiq said:


> Sennheiser Double Flange for Havi B3 Pro?
> 
> I found different for different models:
> Are they for CX300, CX400 or CX55?
> ...


 

 Here they are :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-S-M-L-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976314037


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

im looking for a headset to use on my android smartphone.
 i want to use it as control while listening music, like go to Next Track (especially this function)
  
*Here is lots of Mx3 Moxpad users, can one say the button on wire do this or not ? i mean play Next Track . on Android 4.2 Smartphone ???*
  
 and Somic mh410i : http://www.buyincoins.com/item/41873.html
  
  
 i think moxpad has better quality but if Somic can do the music control i will buy it.
  
 Anyone knows this issue ? which ones button is working on android ?


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

Moxpad X3 : i asked the seller about the android Next Track issue and the answer is : "As long as it is like an apple mobile phone standard interface, usually can use the remote control function, the Android system also can.
 If the standard interface is not an apple mobile phone, may not be able to use wire."
  
 There is no exact answer. 
  
 Could anyone try it with android phone plz ?


----------



## Bananiq

^^ Thanks I know the ebay seller but found it on amazon.co.uk and there are "different" versions for CX55 and CX400/300 but they look the same.


----------



## Bananiq

Which earphones are easier to drive?
  
 MH1C or Pistons?
  
 also anybody compared soundmagic E10 to those?
  
 I just bought Sansa Clip+ for usage while snowboarding but my B2 and B3 are too power hungry for this little thing.


----------



## BenF

bananiq said:


> Which earphones are easier to drive?
> 
> MH1C or Pistons?
> 
> ...


 
 MH1C is easier to drive.
 A rockboxed Clip+ drives both of them well.


----------



## Baycode

Yes mh1c is easy to drive but it will constantly fall from your ears. Cable is extremely microphonic as well. If you didn' t mention snowboarding I could possibly advise it on the first place. You may buy a moxpad x3 for sports purpose. Over the ear and snug fit is priority for that kind of conditions...


----------



## Bananiq

^ thanks,
 so Pistons are less microphonic and more suitable for sports than MH1C? I was thinking about Moxpad but heard that Pistons are better in SQ so gave up on them.


----------



## Baycode

For sports your priority should be secure fit and microphonics. Also think about the wind noise. Some of the iems enhance the wind sound. Some are better for this respect. Sound quality comes the second. I have no idea on Pistons suitability for sports. But I have meelectronics ai-m6 for sports and very happy with it while mtbiking. Moxpads form is the same. For the sound it seems that the Pistons are better though...


----------



## nihontoman

Imo iems for sports should be over the ear design with as low profile, as possible. So something like meelec m6 (which I have) would be ideal for the role. M6 sounds pretty good out of normal sorces and it shines with something like DX50... Also, almost zero microphonics and zero windnoise. They cost 12-20$ depending on when you get it and won't be very sad to break one or two during sports activities...


----------



## BenF

bananiq said:


> ^ thanks,
> so Pistons are less microphonic and more suitable for sports than MH1C? I was thinking about Moxpad but heard that Pistons are better in SQ so gave up on them.


 
 Pistons are too heavy for sports - will fall out.


----------



## Makiah S

... It's funny but all of my Current DAPS and Amps are Chinnese 
  
 iBasso, Hifiman and Audio GD ^^
  
 speaking of which, Hifiman makes a lovely DAP
  
 iBassos makes a nice balanced portable amp
  
 and Audio GD makes a killer Dac/Amp desktop combo!


----------



## Netforce

Don't we just love the Chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Won a fiio x5 at the La head fi meet and it just shipped two days ago so looking forward to it.


----------



## bhazard

netforce said:


> Don't we just love the Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well that's awesome. Let us know how it is.


----------



## Bananiq

baycode said:


> For sports your priority should be secure fit and microphonics. Also think about the wind noise. Some of the iems enhance the wind sound. Some are better for this respect. Sound quality comes the second. I have no idea on Pistons suitability for sports. But I have meelectronics ai-m6 for sports and very happy with it while mtbiking. Moxpads form is the same. For the sound it seems that the Pistons are better though...


 
  
 Thanks for input - so the target is the best sounding Sport IEM:
  
 Moxpad X3 vs MEElectronics M6 ---- what has better SQ?
  
 I guess the other issues won't matter much because I will use helmet so there won't be much wind noise and falling out problems. Somic MH415 suitable too?


----------



## suzook

bananiq said:


> Thanks for input - so the target is the best sounding Sport IEM:
> 
> Moxpad X3 vs MEElectronics M6 ---- what has better SQ?
> 
> I guess the other issues won't matter much because I will use helmet so there won't be much wind noise and falling out problems. Somic MH415 suitable too?


 
 Somic is an awesome sounding iem. Fitment sucks though.


----------



## Makiah S

netforce said:


> Don't we just love the Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


bhazard said:


> Well that's awesome. Let us know how it is.


 
 Oh I should have mentioned I got to review it! Check the link to my blog in my Sig it's the last thing I reviewed!


----------



## Netforce

bhazard said:


> Well that's awesome. Let us know how it is.


 
 Will do!
  


mshenay said:


> Oh I should have mentioned I got to review it! Check the link to my blog in my Sig it's the last thing I reviewed!


 
 Ahh nice, I'll give it a read.


----------



## Baycode

bananiq said:


> Thanks for input - so the target is the best sounding Sport IEM:
> 
> Moxpad X3 vs MEElectronics M6 ---- what has better SQ?
> 
> I guess the other issues won't matter much because I will use helmet so there won't be much wind noise and falling out problems. Somic MH415 suitable too?




You need to choose low profile iems like aim6 or moxpad x3. Chin slider is a "must". Ai-m6 has it. Don't know moxpads. 

I haven't tried somic and moxpad. But from what I read moxpad should be the safest choice. Ai-m6 does sound veiled and high frequencies will not satisfy you. If I were in your position I would choose moxpads. If someone here to compare them to Ai-m6 it would be good though...


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

*Anyone, using Moxpad X3 or Somic MH415 on an android phone ?*
  
*Does the button work with Android Players, to get NEXT TRACK ???*


----------



## twister6

mshenay said:


> ... It's funny but all of my Current DAPS and Amps are Chinnese
> 
> iBasso, Hifiman and Audio GD ^^
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't forget HiFiMAN also has HM-700 DAP with balanced output (and RE-400B included for $249).  Just got my review unit from HiFiMAN, will be posting my impressions over the weekend.  Never experienced soundstage like that before.


----------



## Netforce

airomjosh said:


> the Hisound BA-100 are now 99 yuan(16 USD)  in taobao http://s.taobao.com/search?initiative_id=staobaoz_20140312&js=1&q=ba100&stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1


 
 So I just got my ba-100s, took a little over a month and cost around ~$30 with also throwing in a few foam tips I was meaning to order from taobao. Came with full packaging and some extra black tips that I hadn't seen others come with.
  
 Some brief impressions, first listen I plugged into my phone with the stock tips and wasn't too big fan of the sound. Did some tip rolling and ended liking the double flange sennheiser tips I went and got for the havi b3s. Got a straight angle plug so I could have gotten an old version as others I've seen have an angled plug. Some grips is that clarity could be improved and treble sounds pretty recessed. Read that people could call them bright but I would call them dark.
  
 Idk maybe I got bad pair or an old version or somthing but they don't sound very good.


----------



## cel4145

I read the last few months of this thread over the last few days. Good read. Glad I found it  I ordered the Donscorpio Bass Colours from Penonaudio last week and they are already shipped and on their way! 

And now I'm getting tempted by the Dolphins (I hate you guys--lol). Does anyone know the interior cup size on those? Big head, big ears. I need something the ATH-M50 size (or bigger). Also, any comparisons to the M50 and the Dolphins? The M50s are my current portable headphones. 

BTW: anyone try Teflon spray or lubricant on the squeaky hinge with the Dolphins? That might fix it right up


----------



## Netforce

I took some measurements with my pair of dolphins.
  
 At its widest points it is 6cm and 4.5cm
 On the inside of the cup it is a bit tricky I would say between 1cm-1.5cm~
  
 Haven't tried the m50 in a long while but for my ears it touched the inside and with the dolphins my ears just barely touch the inside. Kind of reminds me of the over ear momentum just a less clamping force. The momentums used to make my ears bit sore after having them on for a few hours and the same could kinda be said with the dolphins but the dolphins don't make my ears as sore as the momentums.


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> I took some measurements with my pair of dolphins.
> 
> At its widest points it is 6cm and 4.5cm
> On the inside of the cup it is a bit tricky I would say between 1cm-1.5cm~
> ...




Thanks. If it's no smaller than the M50s, that would work for me. My ears touch the M50s on the inside. I don't wear portables that often, so I'm good with that as long as they actually fit inside. 

Now just to wait for the Bass Colours. If I'm impressed with the SQ/price quality of those, I'll go for the Dolphins.


----------



## NerdsofSteel

hi are there, any noise isolating iems around the $30 mark on ebay? There's so many and I dont know where to start lol.


----------



## mochill

Xiaomi pistons , Philips she3580, monoprice 8320


----------



## NerdsofSteel

mochill said:


> Xiaomi pistons , Philips she3580, monoprice 8320


 
 how do these compare to soundmagic e30/e10? Wasnt sure if you're responding to me because you didn't quote my message


----------



## mochill

Don't have them so can't compare and I was responding to you my friend


----------



## halomusic

HAVI  b3 ， it is very good.


----------



## gyx11

it is, except for the problem that it's not <$30


----------



## halomusic

it is well for me


----------



## NerdsofSteel

Maybe I'll go for $40 if there is any worthwhile. Only one I know is the brainwavz r1


----------



## gyx11

wow, where did you get it from?!


----------



## halomusic

penonaudio


----------



## halomusic

R1?wow. it is ok, I want to have a try。


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

is there any detachable cable headphone under $50 ?
  
 Like Somic or Takstar, that are called good headphones.
 Somic efi-82mt is very good for its price $40 as i read. it has an immovable cable, right ?


----------



## Beocord

madmaxibo said:


> is there any detachable cable headphone under $50 ?
> 
> Like Somic or Takstar, that are called good headphones.
> Somic efi-82mt is very good for its price $40 as i read. it has an immovable cable, right ?


 

 Monoprice 8323 has a detachable cable. Superlux 668b on some some other superluxes also have detachable cables.  Efi82mt cable does not come off.


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

beocord said:


> Monoprice 8323 has a detachable cable. Superlux 668b on some some other superluxes also have detachable cables.  Efi82mt cable does not come off.


 
 Thanks for the info.
 i ve read several reviews about Monoprice and i think it is not so good. for $20, its ok.
 but im looking for about $40-50. i think Somics are best choice for this price. over $50 i found Takstar hd6000 for $67, best for its price range. as i read.
 Now i think about that; is it worth to pay twice for Takstars instead Somic ? cuz i will not use professional equipments, just onboard sound card of Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 (- 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec) mobo.


----------



## peter123

madmaxibo said:


> Thanks for the info.
> i ve read several reviews about Monoprice and i think it is not so good. for $20, its ok.
> but im looking for about $40-50. i think Somics are best choice for this price. over $50 i found Takstar hd6000 for $67, best for its price range. as i read.
> Now i think about that; is it worth to pay twice for Takstars instead Somic ? cuz i will not use professional equipments, just onboard sound card of Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 (- 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec) mobo.


 
 I don't know anything about the hd6000 but I find the Pro80's to be quiet a bit better all over than the Efi82MT.


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

peter123 said:


> I don't know anything about the hd6000 but I find the Pro80's to be quiet a bit better all over than the Efi82MT.


 
 and hd6000 is a bit better than pro 80.


----------



## Legislative

madmaxibo said:


> and hd6000 is a bit better than pro 80.




Seeing as they share drivers I'm sure a simple one is better is too simplistic, hd6000 has more pronounced bass hd80 pro is more linear.

Best when your using the same driver is usually personal preference.


----------



## Beocord

madmaxibo said:


> Thanks for the info.
> i ve read several reviews about Monoprice and i think it is not so good. for $20, its ok.
> but im looking for about $40-50. i think Somics are best choice for this price. over $50 i found Takstar hd6000 for $67, best for its price range. as i read.
> Now i think about that; is it worth to pay twice for Takstars instead Somic ? cuz i will not use professional equipments, just onboard sound card of Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 (- 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec) mobo.


 

 To my taste monoprices have too smooth highs but other than that I like it better than efi82mt. For me efi82mt was a major disappointment after all the hype. It is better than average headphones in its pricerange but compared to best of it's league it is nothing special. If you could get somic mm185 for cheap that would propably be a better one. I have not heard it though but atleast it has nice pads. With efi getting new pads is mandatory, the stock ones are completely useless.


----------



## peter123

beocord said:


> To my taste monoprices have too smooth highs but other than that I like it better than efi82mt. For me efi82mt was a major disappointment after all the hype. It is better than average headphones in its pricerange but compared to best of it's league it is nothing special. If you could get somic mm185 for cheap that would propably be a better one. I have not heard it though but atleast it has nice pads. With efi getting new pads is mandatory, the stock ones are completely useless.




I agree on the efi82mt, I was also disappointed with them. They're not bad but I expected more.


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

peter123 said:


> I agree on the efi82mt, I was also disappointed with them. They're not bad but I expected more.


 
 i found it for $53 . it looks pretty good according to other somics. 
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 i wish it would be with detacable cable. would be great option for me.
 i found it in the sellers store where i ordered moxpad x3. i might buy it from him.
 if i wont change my mind with a better option untill moxpad arrives


----------



## alexander321

Does anyone know something about these:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-DIY-unbelievable-sound-high-quality-earphone-headphone-professional-made-in-china/1002032_1508176317.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/First-kz-double-mylar-combination-earbud-earphones-bass-elastic-cell-phone-general/1575673619.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-KZ-RX-mobile-phone-headphones-without-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-noodles-ear-headset-earphones-high/1358467311.html

The first 2 models look really interesting since I wanted to get earbud (non-iem) earphones.


----------



## bhazard

alexander321 said:


> Does anyone know something about these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-DIY-unbelievable-sound-high-quality-earphone-headphone-professional-made-in-china/1002032_1508176317.html
> 
> ...


 
 They are good for an earbud, but I prefer their iems. That RX isn't very good though.
  
 Their company page is listed in the OP.


----------



## BenF

alexander321 said:


> Does anyone know something about these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-DIY-unbelievable-sound-high-quality-earphone-headphone-professional-made-in-china/1002032_1508176317.html
> 
> ...


 
 The KZ DIY looks the same as Dasetn AP8, which is also "DIY":
http://www.dasetn.com/1pcsmod-ap8-clear-sound-earbuds-earphone-professional-diy_p3297.html
 Are they the same or just based on the same earbud (which one?)?


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> They are good for an earbud, but I prefer their iems. That RX isn't very good though.
> 
> Their company page is listed in the OP.


 

 Have you heard them? Please review if yes.


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> Have you heard them? Please review if yes.


 
 They are called the OMX2 I think. I sold them to someone who posted a quick impression on the discovery thread. They are dirt cheap and should sound good, but I couldn't comfortably wear them. I vastly prefer iems.
  
 I'm interested in the ED1 and R3. The new 2014 KZ-LP is just awesome too when amped. The LP2 has the nicer design, but doesn't sound as good.


----------



## BenF

Did anyone try these:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Croons-tingo-tg-38s-earbud-earphones-pk-mx985-a8-hifi-balanced/1428384889.html
  
 They look great and claim to be "PK MX985" - that's a toll order...


----------



## KTZeen

Found this IEM in taobao mall, Plextone X37M. Supposively rich clear base.
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.Jfknq2&id=36270384698&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  
 Crazy reviews.


----------



## nihontoman

I have those OMX 2 earbuds (got them from bhazard). they sound pretty good for the money, but have lighter sound (not overly emphasized base so if you are used to more fllbodied sound, these might not be for you...


----------



## BenF

nihontoman said:


> I have those OMX 2 earbuds (got them from bhazard). they sound pretty good for the money, but have lighter sound (not overly emphasized base so if you are used to more fllbodied sound, these might not be for you...


 

 Good info, thanks!
 Does anyone have experience with Croons tingo tg-38s?


----------



## bhazard

The KZ-GR with the red tuning nozzles, Sony Hybrids and a slight bass boost is sexual.


----------



## Zelda

ktzeen said:


> Found this IEM in taobao mall, Plextone X37M. Supposively rich clear base.
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.Jfknq2&id=36270384698&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
> Crazy reviews.


 
 availabe here:
 http://www.lightinthebox.com/plextone-x37m-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-for-iphone-4-iphone-5-5s_p1107827.html


----------



## bhazard

Pics of the ED1, the R3, and a new Ebony upgrade on an older model on the way.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Pics of the ED1, the R3, and a new Ebony upgrade on an older model on the way.


 
 Looks very solid!
 Cant wait for your impressions


----------



## mochill

My kz r3pro should be here very very soon


----------



## NerdsofSteel

is this seller a reputable dealer? ebay[/ul] What kind of pads should I use with it?


----------



## Darner

I wanna hear the skinny on the R3's.


----------



## garcsa

nerdsofsteel said:


> is this seller a reputable dealer? ebay[/ul] What kind of pads should I use with it?




 hope this will help you:
Seller information​ [url=http://www.ebay.com/usr/best-friend-music?_trksid=p2047675.l2559]*best-friend-music*​ (2155 )
 99% Positive feedback​


----------



## Makiah S

cel4145 said:


> Thanks. If it's no smaller than the M50s, that would work for me. My ears touch the M50s on the inside. I don't wear portables that often, so I'm good with that as long as they actually fit inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ooh, I'm curious about the [I know it's not Chinnese so maybe I should ask] but the vmoda XS my self for my Gym headphone
  
 still I'd like to find something like the XB700 I had but well smaller, sound stage is sucked out mids, tons of sub bass and a large sound stage
  
 as when I work out I only listen to EDM


----------



## NerdsofSteel

garcsa said:


> hope this will help you:
> Seller information​ *best-friend-music* (2155 )
> 99% Positive feedback​


 
 Whoops I was asking if the seller sold counterfeits or not. Because the packaging for superlux 681 looks pretty weird. Dont headphones usually come in a  box or something?


----------



## cel4145

mshenay said:


> still I'd like to find something like the XB700 I had but well smaller, sound stage is sucked out mids, tons of sub bass and a large sound stage




I think it might be hard to find something like the XB700. That was a certainly one of a kind headphone when it came to maximum bass


----------



## Makiah S

cel4145 said:


> I think it might be hard to find something like the XB700. That was a certainly one of a kind headphone when it came to maximum bass


 
 I'm hoping maybe an vMods XS with a Fiio E11 might get kinda close ish... the sound stage is most important


----------



## bhazard

The Ostry KC06 is getting heavily hyped again. Lots of people enjoying it.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

nerdsofsteel said:


> Whoops I was asking if the seller sold counterfeits or not. Because the packaging for superlux 681 looks pretty weird. Dont headphones usually come in a  box or something?




Never heard of a counterfeit Superlux.


----------



## Makiah S

bhazard said:


> The Ostry KC06 is getting heavily hyped again. Lots of people enjoying it.


 
 I'm so jealous of IEM users, there seem to be so many good choices! Where as over the ear headphones... don't have as many options.


----------



## garcsa

nerdsofsteel said:


> Whoops I was asking if the seller sold counterfeits or not. Because the packaging for superlux 681 looks pretty weird. Dont headphones usually come in a  box or something?


 
 doubt it's fake, ask the seller...


----------



## Zelda

mshenay said:


> I'm so jealous of IEM users, there seem to be so many good choices! Where as over the ear headphones... don't have as many options.


 
 you can always join us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but beware of your wallet.


----------



## yugopotamia

found this dirt cheap. anyone interested in CIEM??
 http://www.null-audio.com/collections/custom-in-ear-monitor/products/advanced-acousticwerkes-a1d-dynamic-custom-in-ear-monitor
  
 damn 249sgd for a pair of custom...


----------



## Inszy

Look at these:
 http://www.thecustomart.com/music_art-custom.php
 average_joe appreciated them on his list:
 http://theheadphonelist.com/custom-in-ear-monitor-buyers-guide/
  
 I have Pro330 and they are amazing.


----------



## Makiah S

zelda said:


> you can always join us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 nah iems drive me nuts, they never stay in my ears and I always wind up forgetting about them and washing em in the wash


----------



## graffy1

Hello!
  
 I am thinking about buying KZ-R3.
  
 But I found out they have 2 options.
  
 On the product description, Q sense one has more bass while Professional one is vocal centric.
  
 I need your opinion based on experience.
  
 Is there any guy who has used both version?
  
 Or, even without any experience, any thought?


----------



## BenF

graffy1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am thinking about buying KZ-R3.
> 
> ...


 

 I think the vocal version has a better chance to impress. Bass-heavy IEMs are a dime a dozen.


----------



## mochill

I'll be getting the pro version of the r3 but don't know when


----------



## Netforce

mshenay said:


> nah iems drive me nuts, they never stay in my ears and I always wind up forgetting about them and washing em in the wash


 
 Poor washed out iems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 My fiio x5 arrived today, lovely player. Still figuring stuff out like getting the otg to output sound to my dragonfly but sound quality is fantastic.


----------



## cls

Got the xiaomi piston v2 they are good so far only downside is the poor isolation and ear fit with all tips that it comes with yes even the double flange it works quite good with cheapo foam tipps I had in my Tipp drawer in my head fi gear cabinet


----------



## nihontoman

mshenay said:


> nah iems drive me nuts, they never stay in my ears and I always wind up forgetting about them and washing em in the wash


 

 get an expensive one. you WON'T forget 300$ in your pants' pockets


----------



## NerdsofSteel

From my original request earlier, what chinese earbuds would be good for my nintendo ds lite? Like around $30 to $40 with isolation and good build quality.


----------



## laon

Earbud with isolation? none.


----------



## peter123

I enjoy the Don Scorpio Dolphins SOOOOOOO much, more people need to get them


----------



## erudite

peter123 said:


> I enjoy the Don Scorpio Dolphins SOOOOOOO much, more people need to get them


 
 I am thinking of getting them when they get the gold colour in stock.
  
 Have you tried the JVC HA-680? 
  
 Curious as these are the only things tempting me away. 
  
 I would use the dolphins on the move sometimes, are they ok for sound isolation?


----------



## gyx11

erudite said:


> I am thinking of getting them when they get the gold colour in stock.
> 
> Have you tried the JVC HA-680?
> 
> ...


 

 Sound isolation is very good


----------



## Netforce

The Dolphins are quite a terrific pair of headphones, I haven't been giving them much head time as of late and been using the havi b3s quite a bit lately.


----------



## gyx11

+1 for the Dolphins

 I don't quite know why they have fallen off the radar as of late, but they are very very good indeed.

 I auditioned the Senn Momentum at length a few days back, and I would say they are at the same level in SQ.


----------



## bhazard

+1
  
 The only things that could be better on the Dolphins are the soundstage, and slightly reducing the peaks in the mids. They look and sound fantastic, especially for $99. They have pretty satisfying bass for a mid/high boosted headphone as well.
  
 The Drama is sexier, but reminds me of a clearer Beats set, focusing on bass.


----------



## gyx11

bhazard said:


> +1
> 
> The only things that could be better on the Dolphins are the soundstage, and slightly reducing the peaks in the mids. They look and sound fantastic, especially for $99. They have pretty satisfying bass for a mid/high boosted headphone as well.
> 
> The Drama is sexier, but reminds me of a clearer Beats set, focusing on bass.




I don't know how to put it, but it's like the bass, mids and highs are all forward/prominent, so they all even out to be overall balanced. It's a complete in-your-face experience, great especially for blood-pumping rock and metal music.


----------



## peter123

erudite said:


> I am thinking of getting them when they get the gold colour in stock.
> 
> Have you tried the JVC HA-680?
> 
> ...




Sorry haven't heard the 680's.

Isolation on the Dolphin's is top notch.


----------



## zunehdrocks

How much bass does the donscorpio dolphin have? Would you consider it a near basshead headphone?


----------



## cel4145

Anyone know how long the Penonaudio orders take for IEMs once they get in the states? My Bass Colours apparently processed through USPS in San Francisco on April 5th, and still haven't made it to Michigan yet. Seems like First Class mail would have gotten it here by now.


----------



## r2muchstuff

cel4145 said:


> Anyone know how long the Penonaudio orders take for IEMs once they get in the states? My Bass Colours apparently processed through USPS in San Francisco on April 5th, and still haven't made it to Michigan yet. Seems like First Class mail would have gotten it here by now.


 
 My order took 12 days from entering the US New York facility to delivery.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## cel4145

r2muchstuff said:


> My order took 12 days from entering the US New York facility to delivery.
> 
> Thanks,
> R




Good to know. I was getting worried. I know things can get hung up by customs, but it seems to have passed that stage.


----------



## peter123

I would say that the Dolphin's is almost on bass head level but still they feel pretty balanced. To put it in another way: I think that one would need to be a bass head to feel that they lack in the bass department.


----------



## zunehdrocks

peter123 said:


> I would say that the Dolphin's is almost on bass head level but still they feel pretty balanced. To put it in another way: I think that one would need to be a bass head to feel that they lack in the bass department.



How does it compare to the ath m50 in bass quantity?


----------



## peter123

Sorry, I've never heard the m50's.

Maybe someone else here can help?


----------



## zunehdrocks

peter123 said:


> Sorry, I've never heard the m50's.
> 
> Maybe someone else here can help?


 

 What about the m audio q40 or koss prodj100?


----------



## peter123

More bass than dj100 and definitely less than q40's. The q40's has true bass head level bass but still sounds very nice. They are my go to cans when it crave for that deep rumble, the Dolphin's are not at that level. The overall sound signature on the Dolphins are warmer than both of the others.


----------



## bhazard

Got the Sidy MR1 today. Pretty nice for the price. Impressions later.


----------



## peter123

I got the Intopic Jazz i57 today (special thanks to Pastapipo for going through the trouble of bringing them from Asia to Europe for me) and they're also very good for the price. I'll give them some more days before I post any further impressions.

I can say one thing though: they do not lack bass


----------



## Darner

bhazard said:


> Got the Sidy MR1 today. Pretty nice for the price. Impressions later.


 
 I look forward to your impressions! I've been considering these little dudes.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> I would say that the Dolphin's is almost on bass head level but still they feel pretty balanced. To put it in another way: I think that one would need to be a bass head to feel that they lack in the bass department.


 
 More bass than the Pro 80?  Do you like them more than the Pro 80?


----------



## peter123

Yes, more subbass and a bit more mid bass as well and yes I think they're nicer than the Pro80's. The Pro80's got bigger soundstage though. The Dolphin's has a warmer signature.


----------



## Beocord

damn...wish the price would come down a bit so I could justify buying dolphins.


----------



## bhazard

beocord said:


> damn...wish the price would come down a bit so I could justify buying dolphins.


 
 $99 is a very good price. They sound much better than their price.


----------



## Beocord

Yea...I've passed point of buying headphones for just listening to those. it either has to be -70usd budget can or something worthy of being my main headphone. Damn...This budget hunting I's not a sane hobby. In a couple of weeks I should be receiveing a bunch of chinese on ear headphones. From what I gather those are unknown in here. I will share my impressions when those get here. Hopefully there are couple decent ones...


----------



## Beocord

mainly i'm interested of http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Quality-IP-804-Hi-Fi-Dynamic-Bass-Stereo-Headphone-/221265909725
  
 This headphone was sold by schocshe for 149usd. And people thought it was decen for the price. If it wasnt bad for the price...for 15$ it might be some kick ass on ears


----------



## gyx11

Beocord,

 I realized I didn't thank you for replying to my PM! Thank you so much 

 Anyway regarding the Don Scorpio Dolphins, I think the $99 discount price is no longer available at penonaudio so you might wanna wait till it comes down again, although I don't see it being sold anywhere else


----------



## gyx11

Though I must say that for $145 I would definitely still consider them worthwhile


----------



## Beocord

Hehhe thanks 
  
 Dolphins can be found on ebay. 76 euros with free shipping. What...that is roughly 99 usd. Not a bad deal I guess  Im not going to do any buys on that price range right now though. Akg k550 is around 100 euros that is something I might buy into. Focal professional for 170 is also tempting. Other than that I will mainly stick with budget cans. I'm waiting for beyerdynamic or sennheiser flagships. It might take 5 or more years but what the heck...gives me time to save some moeny lol


----------



## cel4145

gyx11 said:


> Anyway regarding the Don Scorpio Dolphins, I think the $99 discount price is no longer available at penonaudio so you might wanna wait till it comes down again, although I don't see it being sold anywhere else




I just tried it 30 secs ago. Still there for me :confused_face_2:


----------



## bhazard

beocord said:


> mainly i'm interested of http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Quality-IP-804-Hi-Fi-Dynamic-Bass-Stereo-Headphone-/221265909725
> 
> This headphone was sold by schocshe for 149usd. And people thought it was decen for the price. If it wasnt bad for the price...for 15$ it might be some kick ass on ears


 
 ... and this is why nobody buys Scosche.
  
 Yongle headsets can bet found for ~$15. They won't blow anyone away however.
  
 http://search.focalprice.com/search?keyword=yongle


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Anyone heard of the following:
  
*SIDY HK1:*
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/SIDY-HK1
  
*SIDY DM2:*
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/SIDY-DM2
  
*SIDY MR1:*
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/SIDY-MR1
  
 Edit: The MR1's and DM2's have some type of duct that is changeable to get different sound.
  
 Was looking at the Ostry's. Trying to find cheaper ways to get some UE TF10 tips for them before I order them.


----------



## Beocord

bhazard said:


> ... and this is why nobody buys Scosche.
> 
> Yongle headsets can bet found for ~$15. They won't blow anyone away however.
> 
> http://search.focalprice.com/search?keyword=yongle


 

 YEah...I know those are mostly focused on making beats copies and such. However...8 dollar fa-004 copy is something right there. If it is indeed same headphone... Koss ksc75 is a value... But 8 dollar fa-004  Gotta love this china stuff...


----------



## peter123

beocord said:


> damn...wish the price would come down a bit so I could justify buying dolphins.




I paid $160 shipped for my pair and I still consider them great value for money


----------



## peter123

Listening to Metallica with the Jazz i57 really brings out the smile


----------



## zunehdrocks

peter123 said:


> More bass than dj100 and definitely less than q40's. The q40's has true bass head level bass but still sounds very nice. They are my go to cans when it crave for that deep rumble, the Dolphin's are not at that level. The overall sound signature on the Dolphins are warmer than both of the others.



Thanks
I'm trying to find headphones for friend( who happens to be a beats fan).


----------



## BenF

zunehdrocks said:


> Thanks
> I'm trying to find headphones for friend( who happens to be a beats fan).


 

 Zoro HD


----------



## bhazard

bluephoenixhd said:


> Anyone heard of the following:
> 
> *SIDY HK1:*
> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/SIDY-HK1
> ...


 
 I got the MR1 yesterday. Still playing around with it.
  
 Out of the box, both nozzles sound good with a nice deep bass. Letting it burn in some more. Sounds worth the price so far.


----------



## cel4145

Just got the Donscorpio Bass Colours in and have been playing with them for about an hour. Right out of the box, these are awesome for $35. Loving them for EDM. What I don't like about a lot of bass heavy headphones is how the emphasis is centered in the upper bass region, and sometimes even bleeds into the lower mids. The Bass Colours bass emphasis is definitely located lower in that lower midbass/sub bass region and sounds great--definitely no lower mid bleed. Makes sense if these were designed for Velodyne--fits with how you can add bass emphasis to a system with a sub.


----------



## Darner

I know this is a relative oldie, but can anyone briefly fit the Brainwavz R3's into the range of current IEMs being discussed? I mean in terms of sound quality and signature, and not build, durability, ease of use, etc. I'm listening to them now, and I like their sound, though the design leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Any more impressions to add? Like neutrality, fatigue, comfort durability, cable and the like? The changeable ducts remind me of another IEM but can not think of it. It would have a black and sliver, been trying to think of it's name. XD


bhazard said:


> I got the MR1 yesterday. Still playing around with it.
> 
> Out of the box, both nozzles sound good with a nice deep bass. Letting it burn in some more. Sounds worth the price so far.


----------



## drinksome

The Earmax IE80 fakes are 28 bucks on aliexpress. Can those compete the Pistons?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

drinksome said:


> The Earmax IE80 fakes are 28 bucks on aliexpress. Can those compete the Pistons?


 
 Earmax IE80 *fakes*? I don't really get what you mean, I thought the Earmax IE80s were DIY components made to fit in a fake IE80 housing. Then again, I don't really remember much about it.


----------



## cel4145

gyx11 said:


> Anyway regarding the Don Scorpio Dolphins, I think the $99 discount price is no longer available at penonaudio so you might wanna wait till it comes down again, although I don't see it being sold anywhere else




Strange. I just had a problem with the discount price. I went to Penonaudio to order another pair of Bass Colours. The price is listed as $49 reduced to $35. I logged in with my account, and then the price jumped in my cart to $49, and the discount was gone from the product page. Strange? 

I used another web browser, didn't login, used another email address for billing, with the guest checkout, and was able to get the $35 price.


----------



## Netforce

That sounds odd and probably a glitch on the site. Could try sending them an email telling them that happens.
  
 e. Hmm, when I add some gold ostry kc06 even though penon says it is in stock it looks like in the cart it might not be in stock. Confusing


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> That sounds odd and probably a glitch on the site. Could try sending them an email telling them that happens




I did send them an email. Then I decided I'd just go ahead and order as a guest with my other email account.


----------



## gyx11

cel4145 said:


> Strange. I just had a problem with the discount price. I went to Penonaudio to order another pair of Bass Colours. The price is listed as $49 reduced to $35. I logged in with my account, and then the price jumped in my cart to $49, and the discount was gone from the product page. Strange?
> 
> I used another web browser, didn't login, used another email address for billing, with the guest checkout, and was able to get the $35 price.


 
  


netforce said:


> That sounds odd and probably a glitch on the site. Could try sending them an email telling them that happens.
> 
> e. Hmm, when I add some gold ostry kc06 even though penon says it is in stock it looks like in the cart it might not be in stock. Confusing


 

 I experienced the same problem last week when attempting to order the gold KC06A. I believe that the main page is different when logged in and when not logged in. Even now on my iPhone, the discounts from months ago are still the same a.k.a not updated.

 In short, the main page you see when logged in is the accurate reflection of all the latest stocks and prices available.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Damn, how did y'all get the KC06A? A lot of the TB sellers say they haven't released yet. Even the Ostry website says it hasn't released yet.
 What is going on here?


----------



## laon

There is no gold KC06A so I think he meant KC06.


----------



## gyx11

No one's got the KC06A yet.

 So far everyone has only the KC06, and/or the KC06 gold edition, which is exactly the same as KC06 but in a special edition gold color.

 The KC06A is slated for a 30th April release, although pre-orders on TB have already begun.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

gyx11 said:


> No one's got the KC06A yet.
> 
> So far everyone has only the KC06, and/or the KC06 gold edition, which is exactly the same as KC06 but in a special edition gold color.
> 
> The KC06A is slated for a 30th April release, although pre-orders on TB have already begun.


 
 Ohhh...no wonder.
 Damn, a *gold* KC06? That'd be a perfect match to the Pistons since they're gold too.
  
 Add a Philips Fidelio S2 into the mix and you have a golden collection.
  
 Also, use an iPhone 5 as the DAP. That'd be awesome.


----------



## robakri

Hi guys, thinking about the don scorpio dolphins. Is http://donscorpio.taobao.com/ a legit seller and how long do they take to process orders, is going penonaudio worth it if it is 20 bucks more expensive for legitimacy. It will come to about 25$ extra actually with custom fees
  
 EDIT: we are talking about 40$ extra in fees, I pay about the headphones worth in fees to get it in here.


----------



## zunehdrocks

LOL
beat audio


----------



## bhazard

Sidy MR1:
  
 Good but not great. Warm, but missing some detail in the mid/high region. Nice bass slam, good soundstage, 2 nozzle tunings. Clear but not as clear as some other options.
  
 Worth the $30, but doesn't shoot too much higher in value.


----------



## Darner

bhazard said:


> Sidy MR1 ... Worth the $30, but doesn't shoot too much higher in value.


 
 Thanks for that, I'll scratch it off my list. Very nice concise impressions, everything you need to know. I was hoping they'd be great.


----------



## gyx11

Just a heads up for those who are thinking about purchasing the Don Scorpio Dolphins
  
 They are back for $99 after the last two weeks where they were at their original price of $145


----------



## robakri

@bhazard I noticed you sent a mail to don scorpio about that taobao shop I just posted about. Did you ever hear back from them? Do you know if the shop is the real deal?


----------



## Beocord

Just got myself a pair of those jolly roger headphones. Imo these have a bad muffled sound...Maybe thse are not same as bhazard heard?  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2013-Jolly-Roger-M2-Folding-Foldable-Headphones-w-Microphone-for-iPhone-for-iPad-for-Samsung/1579177222.html
  
 Compared to fa-004 copies these are horrible. Bhazard, have you...or has anyone heard Somic MH438? I should be receiving a pair in couple of days.  I have somewhat high expectations...flagship somic sound out of a portable, i wish


----------



## bhazard

robakri said:


> @bhazard I noticed you sent a mail to don scorpio about that taobao shop I just posted about. Did you ever hear back from them? Do you know if the shop is the real deal?


 
 That shop is real, but it is best to order from Penon Audio if you are outside of China.
  


beocord said:


> Just got myself a pair of those jolly roger headphones. Imo these have a bad muffled sound...Maybe thse are not same as bhazard heard?  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2013-Jolly-Roger-M2-Folding-Foldable-Headphones-w-Microphone-for-iPhone-for-iPad-for-Samsung/1579177222.html
> 
> Compared to fa-004 copies these are horrible. Bhazard, have you...or has anyone heard Somic MH438? I should be receiving a pair in couple of days.  I have somewhat high expectations...flagship somic sound out of a portable, i wish


 
  
 I have the M1. A little more expensive. Still veiled compared to a high end headphone, but probably not as veiled as the one you have. Decent for $30. The cable it comes with is crap though. The sound gets better with a better cable.


----------



## Beocord

It's funny how smalla differences between hi end an china stuff can get. I was just listening to my akg's but infact I was listening to superlux...Kind of forgot which headphone I was wearing. When you think of it the differences are obvious. But for a second it can go unnoticed. I still have high espectations for those yongle ip804's (schoches) not that those will blow anyone away. But anything portable with a soundstage---that is a winner right there.


----------



## Inszy

beocord said:


> or has anyone heard Somic MH438?


 
 Warm sound with decent bass. Soundstage pretty good but very poor noise cancelling. Build quality is so-so.
 For 25-30 dollars pretty interesting headphones.


----------



## GamerHAHA

inszy said:


> Warm sound with decent bass. Soundstage pretty good but very poor noise cancelling. Build quality is so-so.
> For 25-30 dollars pretty interesting headphones.


 
 Agree. Pretty good for a headphone in such GOOD price! (Despite it's not super comfortable if you use it for hours continously, and yes, it doesnt isolate noices of the surroundings very well, on ear design afterall) I sell a couple of different SOMiC headphones in my shop and this is among the best selling items, worth a try!


----------



## pokenguyen

I just borrow my friend's Yuin PK2 DIY and it sounds fantastic! I prefer it to my VSonic VSD1S, and the soundstage is bigger too, while the isolation is not great compared to IEM. It would be nice  if any Havi B3 Pro/Ostry KC06 owner can compare them to Yuin PK2.
  
 They are cheap at 37$.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/181379875902


----------



## laon

I have Yuin PK1 sort of DIY, and its tonal balance is very different than Ostry, warmish vs what I perceived as neutral (Ostry). Ostry win overall but PK1 excel on lush female vocal and soundstage (they're very close though, impressive soundstage for an IEM).


----------



## airomjosh

I had a conversation with the marketing manager of Dunu (Shenzhen office) and I asked her about the sellers from aliexpress who are selling DN2K and DN1K at bargain prices. She told me that these sellers are scammers and they are now investigating the matter.


----------



## GamerHAHA

airomjosh said:


> I had a conversation with the marketing manager of Dunu (Shenzhen office) and I asked her about the sellers from aliexpress who are selling DN2K and DN1K at bargain prices. She told me that these sellers are scammers and they are now investigating the matter.


 
 It happens to a lot other brands as well.... bad for business


----------



## Netforce

Got my yuin pk3 diy today and well, it had a channel imbalance with the right channel being very quiet in comparison to the left. Got it submerged in rice to try and see if that helps but well the diy earbuds are rather notorious for their inconsistent build quality. I did get a fully functioning m760 diy that sounds quite fantastic. Comparable to the havi b3 pro 1 but the havi are still better.


----------



## pokenguyen

netforce said:


> Got my yuin pk3 diy today and well, it had a channel imbalance with the right channel being very quiet in comparison to the left. Got it submerged in rice to try and see if that helps but well the diy earbuds are rather notorious for their inconsistent build quality. I did get a fully functioning m760 diy that sounds quite fantastic. Comparable to the havi b3 pro 1 but the havi are still better.


 

 Comparable to Havi B3 Pro 1 with only 26$? They are really true gems in ear bud if you can get the working one.


----------



## BenF

pokenguyen said:


> Comparable to Havi B3 Pro 1 with only 26$? They are really true gems in ear bud if you can get the working one.


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/711844/dasetn-m760-m1-m3-ap8-earbuds-review-impressions-appreciation


----------



## Hisoundfi

Subscribed, I am really digging these diamond in the rough earbuds from overseas.


----------



## Freder

Subbed as well.
  
 So, is the general consensus that the Asian market is a better place for IEMs and earbuds than full sized or on-ear headphones? It seems that most of the discussion is related to IEMs, if you don't count the occasional Don Scorpio Dolphin or Somic mention 
  
 I guess I should really get in on the Asian IEM scene. Would the Pistons be a good start? Also, what are your favorite portable Asian headphones? The Zoros seem to get all the love in the world, any others?


----------



## bhazard

gamerhaha said:


> It happens to a lot other brands as well.... bad for business


 
 It is easy to spot them. They normally have no feedback, and the prices are too low to be legit. They never ship, and instead try to bait and switch.


----------



## bhazard

freder said:


> Subbed as well.
> 
> So, is the general consensus that the Asian market is a better place for IEMs and earbuds than full sized or on-ear headphones? It seems that most of the discussion is related to IEMs, if you don't count the occasional Don Scorpio Dolphin or Somic mention
> 
> I guess I should really get in on the Asian IEM scene. Would the Pistons be a good start? Also, what are your favorite portable Asian headphones? The Zoros seem to get all the love in the world, any others?


 
 They have everything. The Pistons would be an excellent start to see the bang for the buck you can get.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hi guys, I'm new to the feed but I can't think of anywhere else better to ask this question. 

I've recently jumped on the Pistons 2.0 bandwagon. I love their sound signature (and price). If there is anything I would want different, it would be for something with the exact same style sound, but the mids be a little more forward and up front. I am not a fan of modding so rigging my Pistons with a paper clip and tea bags is out of the question. 

Any suggestions of what would have the Pistons sound but a bit more forward with their mids? Thanks


----------



## pokenguyen

hisoundfi said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the feed but I can't think of anywhere else better to ask this question.
> 
> I've recently jumped on the Pistons 2.0 bandwagon. I love their sound signature (and price). If there is anything I would want different, it would be for something with the exact same style sound, but the mids be a little more forward and up front. I am not a fan of modding so rigging my Pistons with a paper clip and tea bags is out of the question.
> 
> Any suggestions of what would have the Pistons sound but a bit more forward with their mids? Thanks


 
 I think it's SoundMagic E10. Still V-Shape sound with more forward mid and better treble.


----------



## Hisoundfi

pokenguyen said:
			
		

> .I think it's SoundMagic E10. Still V-Shape sound with more forward mid and better treble.




I have them, as well as the e30. Both of them are excellent. I slightly prefer the e30 over the e10. 

I'm just so hooked on how the bass sounds on the Pistons and still is clear and crisp. 

If I could make a love child that had the bass and clarity of the Pistons, sub bass quality of the mh1c, the fit of the e30, and the forward mids of the monoprice 9927, at a price under 100 bucks my journey would be complete lol. 

I might just bite the bullet and buy the gr07 BE next.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the feed but I can't think of anywhere else better to ask this question.
> 
> I've recently jumped on the Pistons 2.0 bandwagon. I love their sound signature (and price). If there is anything I would want different, it would be for something with the exact same style sound, but the mids be a little more forward and up front. I am not a fan of modding so rigging my Pistons with a paper clip and tea bags is out of the question.
> 
> Any suggestions of what would have the Pistons sound but a bit more forward with their mids? Thanks




Monster Gratitude's also fit that description.


----------



## peter123

The Intopic Jazz i57 are really, really good. I think that they might outperform the AX35 and are actually in the same league as the Gratitude's and the B3 Pro's. Just different sound signature. 

Did I mention that I paid $25 for them 

Just a shame they're so hard to find. Anyone living in Asia should really keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Gr07 BE or havi b3 pro? Which is better?


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> The Intopic Jazz i57 are really, really good. I think that they might outperform the AX35 and are actually in the same league as the Gratitude's and the B3 Pro's. Just different sound signature.
> 
> Did I mention that I paid $25 for them
> 
> ...


 
 Hard to find a Taiwan vendor. Where did you find them?


----------



## peter123

I was so lucky that a fellow head-fier brought them back to Europe from Taiwan and then mailed them to me. He did a review on them in the discovery thread and I (of course  ) thought they sounded interesting but couldn't find them and he offered to help, very sporty indeed!


----------



## mochill

Havi b3 professional version 1


----------



## nino9

peter123 said:


> The Intopic Jazz i57 are really, really good. I think that they might outperform the AX35 and are actually in the same league as the Gratitude's and the B3 Pro's. Just different sound signature.
> 
> Did I mention that I paid $25 for them
> 
> ...


 
 I did a casual search on my local computer shop and the shop does carry Intopic brand.
 The catch? The shop sells 8 types of Intopic IEM.
  
 The price is in local currency, but as a reference, the price of i57 (Rp 118,000) is about US$ 10. In Indonesia usually the price displayed is already tax inclusive. Local shipping is about less than US$ 1 in here.
  
 The problem is now selecting which one to buy from a choice of eight 
  
 Link (look at row 2 - 4):
http://www.alnect.net/product.php?/13/104/507/Special-Tools/Speaker-Headset-Mic/Earphone
  
 I can buy it for you, but the cost of shipping to Down Under or North America will probably more than the price of the IEM.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Has anyone tried out the Astrotec Am-900's? Seems Astrotec makes pretty good IEM's, just literally can not find a review of these.


----------



## pokenguyen

nino9 said:


> The price is in local currency, but as a reference, the price of i57 (Rp 118,000) is about US$ 10. In Indonesia usually the price displayed is already tax inclusive. Local shipping is about less than US$ 1 in here.


 
 Those headphones are too cheap to have fake ones, but it's weird to think those 10$ headphones can be same league with Havi B3 Pro (60$), which eventually beats some headphones at much higher price.
  
 @*peter123: *Where is your friend's review in discovery thread?


----------



## peter123

Here's the link for the review:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/23385

I see no reason that the ones that nino9 has found should not be legit. If they were €12 in Taiwan they could very well be $10 in Indonesia.

They're a classical v-shape so they are not so special as the B3 but they're very well put together on all accounts and I enjoy them as much. The bass is strong in them


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> Here's the link for the review:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/23385
> 
> I see no reason that the ones that nino9 has found should not be legit. If they were €12 in Taiwan they could very well be $10 in Indonesia.
> ...


 
 Here's the direct link to the review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/23385#post_10393814


----------



## peter123

Thanks!


----------



## kaitracid

I've read the thread but I'm still not convinced between Takstar pro80 and Don Scorpio Dolphin. For those who own them, can you share pros and cons? Now, after you've owned them for a good while, I think your opinion is more settled. How about the ear cup size and comfort?


----------



## zunehdrocks

kaitracid said:


> I've read the thread but I'm still not convinced between Takstar pro80 and Don Scorpio Dolphin. For those who own them, can you share pros and cons? Now, after you've owned them for a good while, I think your opinion is more settled. How about the ear cup size and comfort?


 

 I don't own any of those but heres a review of the donscorpions
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2657356


----------



## kaitracid

zunehdrocks said:


> I don't own any of those but heres a review of the donscorpions
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2657356


 
 Thanks, I've read the review a while ago. I am really waiting for a fresh updated comparison


----------



## peter123

Please note that all my impressions on the Pro80 is with the HM5 pads.

Comfort is great on both, the pads on the Pro80 is a bit wider than on the Dolphin's so there's a bit more space there. 

Both isolate very well with a slight advantage to the Dolphin's.

Both have pretty high clamping force. 

Sound wise the main difference is that the Pro80 has a wider soundstage while the Dolphin's have better sub bass. 

I still feel like the Dolphin's has a more refined and smoother sound all over.

They're both very good headphones.I wouldn't consider the Pro80 portable though due to the coiled cord mainly.

I don't have the time to do a full a-b in the near future but if there's some specific things you'd like to know I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## kaitracid

Thanks for the answer. Sound wise, from what you say, I may prefer the Dolphin due to the sub bass. I also prefer the looks of the Dolphin, but I was worried about the comfort, as they seem smaller than Pro80. So if I'll get the Pro80, I need other pads...guess I should just go with the Dolphin.
 On penonaudio they cost $99, but buying them from the taobao Don Scorpio with mistertao, the white version comes at a final $67 and it's a big difference. I would prefer the blue ones, but at price I'm tempted on the white ones.


----------



## twister6

zunehdrocks said:


> I don't own any of those but heres a review of the donscorpions
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2657356


 
  
 That's my review   I post my reviews on AndroidForums and Head-fi under "twister6", but due to a long story, all the review mirrored on XDA under "vectron"


----------



## zunehdrocks

twister6 said:


> That's my review   I post my reviews on AndroidForums and Head-fi under "twister6", but due to a long story, all the review mirrored on XDA under "vectron"


 

 LOL


----------



## Darner

twister6 said:


> That's my review...


 
 Well, now you know where to turn if you ever need advise on those headphones. (ha, joke...)


----------



## Charliemotta

Aliexpress has the Knowledge Zenith KZ-A1 for $10.96...just bought one.


----------



## tungtt

kaitracid said:


> Thanks for the answer. Sound wise, from what you say, I may prefer the Dolphin due to the sub bass. I also prefer the looks of the Dolphin, but I was worried about the comfort, as they seem smaller than Pro80. So if I'll get the Pro80, I need other pads...guess I should just go with the Dolphin.
> On penonaudio they cost $99, but buying them from the taobao Don Scorpio with mistertao, the white version comes at a final $67 and it's a big difference. I would prefer the blue ones, but at price I'm tempted on the white ones.


 
 I'm interested in the white dolphin too, but not sure why is it cheaper than the blue one. The white one only had 1 transaction when the blue one had 14, and I have never bought anything from taobao with such low transaction. Wonder if anyone can help translate the info on the image of the white one, here is the link  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-962088129.16.wjcGwP&id=35716701237&scene=taobao_shop
  
 @*peter123: *How do you think of the speed of the Dolphin ? Do you think it is fast enough for music like metal or rock, and how is the clarity and texture compare to TS Pro 80 ?


----------



## mochill

Fiio x5 at NYC. XD


----------



## bhazard

I've been trying to buy the TTPOD T1, but they sell out too quickly. They already sold over 2000+ of them.


----------



## mochill

I'll be getting the ttpod t1 soon with my fiio x5


----------



## Darner

mochill said:


> I'll be getting the ttpod t1 soon with my fiio x5


 
 Did you order from MisterTaobao, and how much was it altogether to the US?
  
 I saw them here, and was very close to getting them:
  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38553038001.html


----------



## bhazard

Whoa, thanks for that link. Couldn't find them anywhere.
  
 Just ordered the TTPOD T1


----------



## Darner

Yeah, I had to look up Chinese colors on Google images to figure out which option referred to which color. I like the transparent blue.
  
 Can I ask what you're expecting or hoping with these T1's, say as compared to the Havi B3 Pro's? Maybe a strange question, but that's my reference now in terms of what I want to get next. I haven't heard the B3's, but have read quite a bit and they're on the top of my list. And the T1's, they came out to about $60 shipped, no?


----------



## bhazard

darner said:


> Yeah, I had to look up Chinese colors on Google images to figure out which option referred to which color. I like the transparent blue.
> 
> Can I ask what you're expecting or hoping with these T1's, say as compared to the Havi B3 Pro's? Maybe a strange question, but that's my reference now in terms of what I want to get next. I haven't heard the B3's, but have read quite a bit and they're on the top of my list. And the T1's, they came out to about $60 shipped, no?


 
 After commission fees and shipping, close to $50.
  
 They are a dual driver with a supposed neutral signature, just like the Havi. It should be easier to drive as well. My Nexus 5 does not do well driving the Havi, even with gain mods.


----------



## Darner

I must be missing something, because when I choose the cheapest (China Post Registered Air Mail) it comes to $57 and change total.


----------



## xivlia

Hi guys, im new to this forum, the TTPOD T1 took my interest and i was wondering if the link that was provided above is legit and not a scam? i know a lot of chinese sellers are scams like in alibaba etc etc. i just want some assurance.
  
 also when i go to buy it, it doesnt seem to add the shipping cost? how does that even work ?
  
 thanks.!!!!


----------



## Darner

Read the 'how to order' links on the taobao agents, it's a two part process, and two payments, one for the item and domestic shipping, then one for the extra shipping to you.


----------



## mochill

I used penonaudio and bought the fiio x5 and the t1,r3pro


----------



## xivlia

the T1's are not in penonaudio, i checked there before, have you got a link ?


----------



## mochill

No he only had one pair and offered it to me for $39 and I was like yes


----------



## cel4145

mochill said:


> No he only had one pair and offered it to me for $39 and I was like yes




That's so cruel to do to everyone else that wants those. (lol)


----------



## cel4145

Anyone directly compare the Pistons with the Bass Colours (Vpluse). I'm somewhat interested in trying the Pistons now that I have the Bass Colours.


----------



## Inszy

Piston have more laid back sound, bass little overwhelms midrange.
 Bass Colour have definitely more low bass, they are sharper in the higher midrange and have more treble than Xiaomi.
 Scene is wider in Don Scorpio.
  
 For Bass Colour I recommend Comply Tx-400. Standard tips are hard and uncomfortable.


----------



## cel4145

inszy said:


> Piston have more laid back sound, bass little overwhelms midrange.
> Bass Colour have definitely more low bass, they are sharper in the higher midrange and have more treble than Xiaomi.
> Scene is wider in Don Scorpio.
> 
> For Bass Colour I recommend Comply Tx-400. Standard tips are hard and uncomfortable.




I didn't have any problems with the comfort of the Bass Colour tips. Although I think the xlarge ones would have been the best fit for my ear canal, but they are too floppy. 

And thanks for the comparison. Sounds like the Pistons are not something for me. 

But I did enjoy the Bass Colours enough that I sent my pair to my 14 year old son, and I ordered two more pairs (one for me and one to give to my brother). My son loves them enough, that he thinks he wants to order some and sell them at his school


----------



## laon

bhazard said:


> I've been trying to buy the TTPOD T1, but they sell out too quickly. They already sold over 2000+ of them.




what's the consensus of TTPOD IEM in China?

nevermind, found review who think it's a bass heavy phone with inadequate vocal, looks like it follow the popular tuning.


----------



## airomjosh

laon said:


> what's the consensus of TTPOD IEM in China?
> 
> nevermind, found review who think it's a bass heavy phone with inadequate vocal, looks like it follow the popular tuning.


 
 I'm very thankful that when I hit the buy button there was an error and I was not able to buy them. They were able to sold more than 2000 pairs but most of the buyers were not satisfied with the performance.The last time I checked,there were more than 500 short impressions posted at the sellers site and most of them were not favorable. Today, I checked them again and most feedbacks were deleted and there are only 27 left, most of which are favorable and saying they were good. Nice marketing strategy.


----------



## laon

That's shady, how is that even allowed :/

Guess I'll keep keeping an eye on KC06A instead.


----------



## Baycode

airomjosh said:


> I'm very thankful that when I hit the buy button there was an error and I was not able to buy them. They were able to sold more than 2000 pairs but most of the buyers were not satisfied with the performance.The last time I checked,there were more than 500 short impressions posted at the sellers site and most of them were not favorable. Today, I checked them again and most feedbacks were deleted and there are only 27 left, most of which are favorable and saying they were good. Nice marketing strategy.


 
  
 Some of the Aliexpress sellers uses the same tactic. They usually offer you partly refund and in return they want you to delete or modify your negative feedback. Shame on these sellers and the sites who allows this...


----------



## Darner

airomjosh said:


> ... Today, I checked them again and most feedbacks were deleted and there are only 27 left, most of which are favorable and saying they were good. Nice marketing strategy.


 
 Ha, that _is _shady. I bought a leather vest online a few years ago and left a very mixed review on the merchant's website. They posted my review, but edited out everything remotely negative, and put exclamation points at the end of every positive-sounding sentence. Last time I bought anything from them.
  
 Anyway, very nice that you caught that and shared it. Thank you for that.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

laon said:


> what's the consensus of *TTPOD IEM* in China?
> 
> nevermind, found review who think it's a bass heavy phone with inadequate vocal, looks like it follow the popular tuning.


 
 Wow, never knew TTPod would go out to actually make earphones for themselves. They're probably advertising as "best used with the TTPod app" or something along those lines. Somehow, they look a *lot* like the IE800 for some reason.


----------



## mochill

I have the ttpod t1 is my years now and all I can yes not bass heavy but full sounding and very airy ,open transparent, clear and highly top tier sounding


----------



## peter123

But of course


----------



## laon

What could possibly sound bad to you _the_ mochill


----------



## bhazard

They probably sound like the Havi Pro 1, which is outsold by the Pro 2 by a lot, even though the Pro 2 is the worse sounding one with more bass. Explains the negative reviews.


----------



## nipit

mochill said:


> I have the ttpod t1 is my years now and all I can yes not bass heavy but full sounding and very airy ,open transparent, clear and highly top tier sounding


 
 how do they compare to havi b3, kc06?


----------



## mochill

Closer in terms of to the kc06 its to early to say how they will transform...i also got the sidy hk1,r3pro linear ,and something else with my x5


----------



## mochill

The sidy is natural sounding ..tiny and built well


----------



## mochill

The r3pro sounds the best and the most natural..the holy serpent had one channel imbalance


----------



## airomjosh

mochill said:


> The r3pro sounds the best and the most natural..the holy serpent had one channel imbalance


 
 any link where to get the r3pro?


----------



## mochill

I don't have the link at the moment


----------



## bhazard

R3
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.44.12lxHw&id=37779381234
  
 Make sure to get the Pro version.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> R3
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.44.12lxHw&id=37779381234
> 
> Make sure to get the Pro version.


 
 thanks bro.


----------



## BenF

There are several sellers on Aliexpress, but I don't know if it's a PRO version:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-kz-wood-mobile-phone-earphones-sport-heavy-bass-noise-cancelling-in-ear-headsets-HIFI/1493616688.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-calamander-wood-earphones-novelty-dianthuses-reproduction-of-box-flavor-ofdynamism/733393233.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-sandalwood-in-ear-earphones-redivivus-box-flavor-subwoofer-heatshrinked-ofdynamism/930776220.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-sandalwood-in-ear-earphones-redivivus-box-flavor-subwoofer-heatshrinked-ofdynamism/1448306548.html


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> There are several sellers on Aliexpress, but I don't know if it's a PRO version:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-kz-wood-mobile-phone-earphones-sport-heavy-bass-noise-cancelling-in-ear-headsets-HIFI/1493616688.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-calamander-wood-earphones-novelty-dianthuses-reproduction-of-box-flavor-ofdynamism/733393233.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-sandalwood-in-ear-earphones-redivivus-box-flavor-subwoofer-heatshrinked-ofdynamism/930776220.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-sandalwood-in-ear-earphones-redivivus-box-flavor-subwoofer-heatshrinked-ofdynamism/1448306548.html


 
 Those are all the older model. It won't be as good, and looks to be a bass cannon.


----------



## mochill

So far all the zk iem I got are great so is the ttpod t1..build quality is very good  sound quality of the t1 and r3pro is the best the the sidy hk1 which is very nice looking and another kz iem which I don't know the name ...it has a neutral sound.


----------



## bhazard

For something like $15 or less, the KZ iems are top notch in their price range. I should have the ED1 and R3 Pro in a week or 2.

I love the new 2014 tuned KZ-LP as well. The KZ-LP2 has too much bass and not enough clarity however.


----------



## Darner

Mochill, how about a one-line each review, with ranking, of the B3 Pro, T1, and R3 Pro?


----------



## mochill

I think I have the ed1 which is neutral...is itthe one that looks like the dunu dnk??


----------



## BenF

Wasn't penonaudio supposed to list KZ headphones?


----------



## zunehdrocks

Would the donscorpio dolphins be an upgrade from the koss prodj100 with m50 pads? Can anyone compare them? I might be selling my koss and upgrading.


----------



## Darner

Do people ever do small group buys to make the shipping more reasonable? I mean, I know the overall prices are reasonable in general anyway, but would ordering a handful of IEMs be cheaper? I was just messing around on MisterTao, and put 3 different IEMs in my cart. But I couldn't tell definitively what the final shipping cost would be. It came out the same as it was for one IEM, about $18 to the U.S., so I'm not sure if it was taking into account that I had 3 different ones in there or not. Anyone order multiple pairs on one shipping charge?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

darner said:


> *Do people ever do small group buys to make the shipping more reasonable?* I mean, I know the overall prices are reasonable in general anyway, but would ordering a handful of IEMs be cheaper? I was just messing around on MisterTao, and put 3 different IEMs in my cart. But I couldn't tell definitively what the final shipping cost would be. It came out the same as it was for one IEM, about $18 to the U.S., so I'm not sure if it was taking into account that I had 3 different ones in there or not. Anyone order multiple pairs on one shipping charge?


 
 From my TB experience, if you buy a lot of stuff from *the same seller*, the shipping costs are usually the same for one item. If you order from *different sellers*, then shipping costs are separate.


----------



## Darner

Thanks. So it seems the domestic (China) shipping part is per-seller, while the international part (to US) is for the whole bunch. That still makes it feasible, I guess. If people who wanted to participate paid double the US-priority shipping cost (comes to $8) to the original US buyer, then it would still save them $10 off the MisterTao international shipping fee, while helping the original buyer recoup the cost they layed out initially. It could be done with a set of three different models, to choose one or more from, like the T1, KZ-R3Pro, and B3ProI, or something like that.


----------



## suzook

To anyone out there with the Dolphin's. ....remove your ear cushions, remove the triangular piece covering the driver, reassemble. ....HELLLLLOOOOOOOO SOUNSTAGE!!!!


----------



## peter123

suzook said:


> To anyone out there with the Dolphin's. ....remove your ear cushions, remove the triangular piece covering the driver, reassemble. ....HELLLLLOOOOOOOO SOUNSTAGE!!!!




Did you just pull the pads until they came off?


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> Did you just pull the pads until they came off?


 
 You need to get your fingernail or something flat between pad and plastic. A lil force is required. There are 5 or 6 tabs.


----------



## peter123

OK,I'll try. Thank you!


----------



## twister6

suzook said:


> You need to get your fingernail or something flat between pad and plastic. A lil force is required. There are 5 or 6 tabs.


 
  
 I have been wondering about those triangular pads and even mentioned about it in my review.  Was afraid to pull the pads off.  Might have to try it tonight!


----------



## peter123

Try it, my feeling is also a larger soundstage and from my short listening just now I can't detect any tradeoffs.

I just cannot understand why on earth they put them there in the first place......


----------



## Hisoundfi

Off the subject... 

Has anyone tried, or own the Sidy hk1? It looks sharp, housing resembles the mh1c but blingier. 

I'll go in blind and try them, but I'm wondering if anybody already tried them. 
Thanks


----------



## mochill

I have the hk1 and they are tiny, comfortable, and natural sounding ...very awesome for $20


----------



## Netforce

Hmm, I remember in the past I tried pulling the pads off but felt I might of been breaking them and stopped. I'll try it tonight once I get back, mind sharing some pics if it's not too much of a hassle.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I have the hk1 and they are tiny, comfortable, and natural sounding ...very awesome for $20


would you mind giving meyyour impressions of the bass mids and treble? Maybe share your thoughts of what the sound signature is like? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mochill

Natural sound signature.....bass is textured full , mids are toward and clear, treble has some sparlk and is airy and soundstage is slightly out of the head ,but that because I didn't use the long enough and only for two songs...and also no burn in was given  I hear potential and I know It will improve with burn in


----------



## Hisoundfi

Greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## mochill

No problem


----------



## nino9

peter123 said:


> The Intopic Jazz i57 are really, really good. I think that they might outperform the AX35 and are actually in the same league as the Gratitude's and the B3 Pro's. Just different sound signature.
> 
> Did I mention that I paid $25 for them
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the tip. I ordered two of the most expensive jazzes (i52 and i57). Main difference, beside the housing shape, is the material. i57 is from zinc alloy whilst i52 uses ceramic housing. I will try the i52 first, as in here the i52 is slightly more expensive. The two just cost around $22 including local shipping.


----------



## airomjosh

suzook said:


> To anyone out there with the Dolphin's. ....remove your ear cushions, remove the triangular piece covering the driver, reassemble. ....HELLLLLOOOOOOOO SOUNSTAGE!!!!



 


i was able to remove the cushion but i'm struggling putting them back, any technique on doing this job?


----------



## Darner

So was there any kind of verdict on the T1's? There was some conflicting information about them it seems.


----------



## mochill

They are neutral with slight bass lift...and very wide airy soundstage only with 3hrs burn in ...will update on progress,but for now they aren't bassy as the other review say to be


----------



## Darner

OK, and what about easy-taobao.com, anyone have experience with them? They seem much cheaper than old Mister TaoBao. The items themselves are a bit more, but free shipping to the U.S. Too good to be true?
  
 EDIT: I just saw this too, what a genius headphone pic:


----------



## thatBeatsguy

darner said:


> OK, and what about easy-taobao.com, anyone have experience with them? They seem much cheaper than old Mister TaoBao. The items themselves are a bit more, but free shipping to the U.S. Too good to be true?
> 
> EDIT: I just saw this too, what a genius headphone pic:


 
 That looks like a gaming headphone, from the lighting effects alone. When I saw it, I never expected it to be a headphone XD.


----------



## Netforce

I'm not having much luck taking apart the dolphins, feel like I'm just destroying the pads.
  
 e. posted too soon, managed to get one pad off now just trying to get the other off.


----------



## Netforce

Alright everything back and reassembled. Here are some pictures.
  






  
 Used the metal ear wax remover (was clean) to push back the clips on the first pair of pads, the second pair i used both that and a plastic card to push them back and that was bit easier. taking the foam out was pretty simple, putting back the pads was a pain. I put the top clip then the side back. Then moved onto the bottom clip then moving onto the other clips. Overall I would this took around an hour.
  
 Sound wise the bigger soundstage is fantastic. Noticed some more sibilance after performing the mod though.


----------



## nihontoman

darner said:


> OK, and what about easy-taobao.com, anyone have experience with them? They seem much cheaper than old Mister TaoBao. The items themselves are a bit more, but free shipping to the U.S. Too good to be true?
> 
> EDIT: I just saw this too, what a genius headphone pic:



Looks like a big, black uuhm, snake... With red eyes... 
Is it safe to assume that donscorpio dolphins are the best sounding fullsize cans from china at this moment? Are there any compwtitors?


----------



## laon

^ Hifiman HE-560 could probably compete well against it.


----------



## Netforce

Can't argue with that logic lol 
  
 Price to performance the dolphins do sound quite spectacular though I do not have many other full size cans from china to make some comparisons with.


----------



## peter123

nino9 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I ordered two of the most expensive jazzes (i52 and i57). Main difference, beside the housing shape, is the material. i57 is from zinc alloy whilst i52 uses ceramic housing. I will try the i52 first, as in here the i52 is slightly more expensive. The two just cost around $22 including local shipping.


 
 Nice, I'm looking forward to your impression on both. I hope that you enjoy the i57 as much as I do. Remember to play around with some different tips since the sound (especially the bass) changes pretty dramaticly with different tips.
  


airomjosh said:


> suzook said:
> 
> 
> > To anyone out there with the Dolphin's. ....remove your ear cushions, remove the triangular piece covering the driver, reassemble. ....HELLLLLOOOOOOOO SOUNSTAGE!!!!
> ...


 
  
 I just fitted a couple on one side and then pushed them as hard as I dared and they all snapped right 
  


netforce said:


> I'm not having much luck taking apart the dolphins, feel like I'm just destroying the pads.
> 
> e. posted too soon, managed to get one pad off now just trying to get the other off.


 
 Good to see that you eventually made it. The whole proceduer took me less then 5 minutes but for a second I was concerned that I pushed the pads to hard and just then they snapped back in place.
  
 The change is really bringing them to a new level. I agree on the sibliance but it's not enough too bother me.


----------



## peter123

nihontoman said:


> Looks like a big, black uuhm, snake... With red eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Under $100 they will be very hard to beat (especially after removing the foam) but I'm sure they're not beating ALL competition in ALL price ranges


----------



## nihontoman

Yeah I guess I should've set a price range but still thought it wouldn't be needed. Oh well...


----------



## peter123

nihontoman said:


> Yeah I guess I should've set a price range but still thought it wouldn't be needed. Oh well...


 
 I',m just kidding, I got your intention and yes the Dolphins are really, really great


----------



## gyx11

uhh guys, what triangular piece am I suppose to be removing again? I don't quite see it!


----------



## Netforce

The half oval piece of foam!


----------



## gyx11

including the white sticker attached below?


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> including the white sticker attached below?


 
 Yes


----------



## gyx11

I think I'm in trouble. I can't fit the pads back on. oh dear


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> I think I'm in trouble. I can't fit the pads back on. oh dear


 
 You can do it, don't be afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I thought the same myself before I managed. Try to put the top of the pad in the correct place and then try to push the pads down pretty hard til you here a snap and then you should be good to go. If you don't dare to push that hard try to push the clips a little bit inside while pushing down the pads.
  
 Hope you'll manage!


----------



## gyx11

"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will fix my Dolphins, in this life or the next."


----------



## laon

nihontoman said:


> Yeah I guess I should've set a price range but still thought it wouldn't be needed. Oh well...




We were just kidding but I'm not sure if you were since well, there were a lot of serious post like that ("best evar!!!")


----------



## Beocord

While modding the dolphins it would be awesome if someone opened the whole cup and took pictures of the insides. I'm usually more interested what headphones look on the inside than they look on the outside.


----------



## docentore

How the Dolphins compare to ATH-M50, ATH-ES7 or ATH-ES700? Does anyone own any of them to compare?
  
 I've sold my ES700 and miss them v.much.


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> "My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will fix my Dolphins, in this life or the next."


 
 Lol!


----------



## gyx11

peter, which part do you press down on? where the hinges are and pressing all at one go or one each time

also, how do you push the hinges inwards? they're too short for anything thicker than a ruler to push on


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> peter, which part do you press down on? where the hinges are and pressing all at one go or one each time
> 
> also, how do you push the hinges inwards? they're too short for anything thicker than a ruler to push on


 
 I just pressed them all down in one go. 
  
 I didn't need to push the hinges myself but one of the other posts metioned that and it sounded like a good alternative, just be carefull so you don't brake them.


----------



## suzook

peter123 said:


> Try it, my feeling is also a larger soundstage and from my short listening just now I can't detect any tradeoffs.
> 
> I just cannot understand why on earth they put them there in the first place......


 
 Agree. The only thing they did was kill sounstage.


----------



## gyx11

thanks suzook for the mod discovery, and thanks peter and the rest for helping me fix the pads back on! funny thing is, i took a decade to get the first one back on. i took around 1 minute to get the second on!

 soundstage has clearly improved. the sound is a little more open/less congested. but i find the treble is harsher as well, slightly sibilant perhaps. i believe the half oval black pad serves a similar purpose to what comply tips do, to tame the harshness of the treble.

 not a bad trade off. i guess it's dependent on what you value more - soundstage vs tameness of treble. i'm not too sibilant sensitive, so i'm fairly happy with the results


----------



## suzook

gyx11 said:


> thanks suzook for the mod discovery, and thanks peter and the rest for helping me fix the pads back on! funny thing is, i took a decade to get the first one back on. i took around 1 minute to get the second on!
> 
> soundstage has clearly improved. the sound is a little more open/less congested. but i find the treble is harsher as well, slightly sibilant perhaps. i believe the half oval black pad serves a similar purpose to what comply tips do, to tame the harshness of the treble.
> 
> not a bad trade off. i guess it's dependent on what you value more - soundstage vs tameness of treble. i'm not too sibilant sensitive, so i'm fairly happy with the results


 
 A little adjustment on the eq will tame the siblance.


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> thanks suzook for the mod discovery, and thanks peter and the rest for helping me fix the pads back on! funny thing is, i took a decade to get the first one back on. i took around 1 minute to get the second on!
> 
> soundstage has clearly improved. the sound is a little more open/less congested. but i find the treble is harsher as well, slightly sibilant perhaps. i believe the half oval black pad serves a similar purpose to what comply tips do, to tame the harshness of the treble.
> 
> not a bad trade off. i guess it's dependent on what you value more - soundstage vs tameness of treble. i'm not too sibilant sensitive, so i'm fairly happy with the results


 
 I'm glad to hear that you got them well back on again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I kind of like the extra energy in the top that came out and think this is an all positive mod. But you might be right since I generally don't like comply's because I feel that they kill the highs.


----------



## nihontoman

guess what guys - I was also joking  the white and olive dolphins do intrigue me. Maybe I should get those as my first high end-ish full sized headphone (since the rumored vsonic fullsized headphone turned out to be just that - a rumor )


----------



## Hisoundfi

I went from dipping my toes in the water, to a full blown cannonball. 

In the last week I have ordered:

Donscorpio bass colour 
Sidy hk1 
Vsd1s 
Havi b3 pro I 
Astrotec ax35 
Soundmagic e10
Ostry kc06 
Pistons (2.0 and IF for back up) 
Dunu dn-1000
Monster Gratitude 

My wallet is officially grounded.

Damn you head-fi...


----------



## Grayson73

hisoundfi said:


> I went from dipping my toes in the water, to a full blown cannonball.
> 
> In the last week I have ordered:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow!  Would love to see your rankings of all of these!


----------



## bhazard

Sorry about your wallet. You're just like us now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lol, head-fi is like a high maintenance girlfriend... She takes all my money for a few hours of pleasure here and there... 

Crossing my fingers hoping I've covered my bases for the next big thing to come from the far East. 

If I look on head-fi in the next weeks and see there is a new next best thing since the invention of sliced bread I'm going to cry, then bust out my wallet and go online. 

I'm too far in at this point lol


----------



## cel4145

hisoundfi said:


> I went from dipping my toes in the water, to a full blown cannonball.
> 
> In the last week I have ordered:
> 
> ...




If this is just one week, I'd be really worried about a year from now


----------



## Hisoundfi

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention picked up some of the Chinese sennheiser ie8s after hearing someone else's pair. I know they aren't the "real deal" but to be honest they're not far off from the real thing, that is depending on if these are the same as what I heard the other day. 

Oh well, I'll chance the 60 bucks on these things and see what happens. I'll share results.


----------



## Darner

hisoundfi said:


> ...  I'm too far in at this point lol


 
 Ha, I'm waiting until when your list starts with names like Stax, Pandora, Audeze, Sennheiser, etc., and each is delivered by armed helicopter and comes with a framed certificate and has a serial number that's one digit long. Then it'll be time to be institutionalized for you. 
  
 And P.S. to everyone, no input on my earlier question about easy-taobao.com, good or not?


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I went from dipping my toes in the water, to a full blown cannonball.
> 
> In the last week I have ordered:
> 
> ...


 
 I predict multiple eargasms in your near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


grayson73 said:


> Wow!  Would love to see your rankings of all of these!


 
  
 Me too!
  


bhazard said:


> Sorry about your wallet. *You're just like us now.*


 
 Poor man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


cel4145 said:


> If this is just one week, I'd be really worried about a year from now


 
 Touché


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> I went from dipping my toes in the water, to a full blown cannonball.
> 
> In the last week I have ordered:
> 
> ...


 
 I at times have trouble picking which iems to get but I suppose buying them all is an idea too lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

I guess I'll just have to see which ones I like, keep them, then sell off what I don't care for. "Whaaaaa" (in a sarcastic voice) 

Based on the reviews I'll probably keep all or most of them. I'm now looking for a few extra sets of ears to listen to all of them lol. Does anyone know of a Chinese manufacturer that makes that?


----------



## mochill

Need to get some fostex te05, dunu dn2000, cardas em5813, jvc fx850 also which your at it^


----------



## cel4145

hisoundfi said:


> I guess I'll just have to see which ones I like, keep them, then sell off what I don't care for. "Whaaaaa" (in a sarcastic voice)
> 
> Based on the reviews I'll probably keep all or most of them. I'm now looking for a few extra sets of ears to listen to all of them lol. Does anyone know of a Chinese manufacturer that makes that?




No. But there are plenty of Chinese desktop and portable amps and DACs for you to order, test, and compare for us as well


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Need to get some fostex te05, dunu dn2000, cardas em5813, jvc fx850 also which your at it^[/quote
> 
> My wallet can only take so much abuse. I'm going to opt for paying my rent and putting gas in my car with the rest of this month's money lol.
> 
> Besides, I was more leaning towards the sony xbah3, or some grados lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

cel4145 said:


> No. But there are plenty of Chinese desktop and portable amps and DACs for you to order, test, and compare for us as well




I just got the fiio e18 (I'm an android guy). It's part of what sparked this headphone feeding frenzy. I love this thing, it's built like a tank. Sounds great too. It's all the power I need and the built in dac works great.

Oh yeah, it's got a built in charger too. That's an awesome feature for traveling. I strongly recommend this to anyone who has an android phone and does a lot of traveling. 

My only complaint is how short the male micro sd to male micro sd cable is. If anyone knows where I can get a longer version of this cable at I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cel4145

hisoundfi said:


> I just got the fiio e18 (I'm an android guy). It's part of what sparked this headphone feeding frenzy. I love this thing, it's built like a tank. Sounds great too. It's all the power I need and the built in dac works great.




You are all set for amp/dac then 

When you are ready to upgrade to a higher end desktop setup, there's always Audio-GD for a good Chinese brand.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I just got the fiio e18 (I'm an android guy). It's part of what sparked this headphone feeding frenzy. I love this thing, it's built like a tank. Sounds great too. It's all the power I need and the built in dac works great.


 
  
 Don't forget you can also use it as external usb DAC for your laptop (and it charges while you use it plugged in).  It has a bit colored warmer sound (in comparison to A200p), but still great if you don't need to drive anything beyond 150 ohms.  Bass boost switch is great too!
  
 I had my review posted awhile ago on XDA, but you might find this post useful for a clean attachment to your phone so you don't block the touch screen: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50763714&postcount=105


----------



## mochill

Or a fiio x5


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm gonna wait for fiio to come out with something Android based. 

I love my Google music way too much to get a portable rig without it. 

Besides I like my sony f806 way too much to give up on it yet.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Don't forget you can also use it as external usb DAC for your laptop (and it charges while you use it plugged in).  It has a bit colored warmer sound (in comparison to A200p), but still great if you don't need to drive anything beyond 150 ohms.  Bass boost switch is great too!
> 
> I had my review posted awhile ago on XDA, but you might find this post useful for a clean attachment to your phone so you don't block the touch screen: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50763714&postcount=105



That link is cool. Great idea to use the 2 sided tape. 

Now if I can only find a longer jumper for the dac... 

HELP (please)


----------



## mochill

The x7 will be the answer...which I'm also waiting for


----------



## Hisoundfi

X7, sounds great if it's an android device. I'm in if this happens.


----------



## mochill

Yes it will be Android based


----------



## Hisoundfi

BOOM, CAN'T WAIT 

(but my wallet can)


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> Yes it will be Android based




Has the price for the x7 been confirmed?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Do you guys have a link with information about the x7 in English? If you do would you paste it on this thread? 

Please and thank you


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Has the price for the x7 been confirmed?


 
  
 Gotta be higher than $350 (X5 price tag).
  
 I don't know if I would be too excited about android based DAP, with an exception of being able to use bluetooth headphones or other IEMs with in-line remote to control the playback.  Btw, speaking of wireless, I just recently reviewed and posted about Jabra ROX: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2725608 - and those are freaking awesome!!!  The design will remind you of various quality IEMs, and these even come with hybrid tips (though, I ended up using sony hybrids anyway).  These are the first wireless earbuds that can rival a sound of some wired IEMs, in my opinion.
  
 Regarding FiiO, I'm actually more excited about X1, their next release of scaled down X5.  It supposed to have a similar sound quality and wheel control and only cost $100.  After playing around with HiFiMAN HM700, I realized that we need more portable DAPs   Unfortunately, HM700 has only balanced output, thus it comes bundled with RE400B balanced version (btw, probably the best "warm" analytical IEMs I heard!!!).  But the whole idea of a pocket friendly lightweight DAP is more appealing to me rather than another bulky DAP.


----------



## mochill

I was only said that the x7 was going to be Android based and we decide all the options we want it to have.....no design ,spec,price yet. Only mentioned In the x5 thread


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I was only said that the x7 was going to be Android based and we decide all the options we want it to have.....no design ,spec,price yet. Only mentioned In the x5 thread


Ahhhhhhh Gotcha. Dude I got my hopes up for nothing (maybe) lol


----------



## mochill

I'm excited and patiently waiting


----------



## Bananiq

IMHO iBasso DX90 is current deal. I doubt that X7 will beat them but only in price probably


----------



## bhazard

Got the KZ IEMs and Ostry in today. The Ostry is taking away all the listening time over the KZ's though. The Ostry is that good. It definitely has way more bass than my first pair had.
  
 The KZ ED1 can't match it right now, but for $8, it shouldn't. As usual, ditch the stock tips. It's like an upgraded KZ-A1. Still too bassy and warm to be hi end.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Got the KZ IEMs and Ostry in today. The Ostry is taking away all the listening time over the KZ's though. The Ostry is that good. It definitely has way more bass than my first pair had.
> 
> The KZ ED1 can't match it right now, but for $8, it shouldn't. As usual, ditch the stock tips. It's like an upgraded KZ-A1. Still too bassy and warm to be hi end.


 
 Did you get the R3 Pro (balanced) version?


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> Did you get the R3 Pro (balanced) version?


 
 I got two of them by accident. I'm not sure which one is the Pro one now! lol. Crap.
  
 I ordered a second pair because it was listed differently as Ebony here, and a different model called A8. They changed the labeling to R3 today, but I don't know if it is the Q version or linear. They both sound similar.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-78114760.52.UMcJ6H&id=37891366405
  
 Actually, that linked one seems to be the Q version. It has deeper bass and less clarity (as expected).
  
 The R3 Pro sounds better than the ED1 so far though. The ED1 is another A1 type subwoofer bass cannon. The Ostry is just on another level though. Havi beating level. If it wasn't pointed out that my old Ostry was defective, I never would have known it was this good.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> I got two of them by accident. I'm not sure which one is the Pro one now! lol. Crap.
> 
> I ordered a second pair because it was listed differently as Ebony here, and a different model called A8. They changed the labeling to R3 today, but I don't know if it is the Q version or linear. They both sound similar.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-78114760.52.UMcJ6H&id=37891366405
> ...


 
 looking forward to your KC06A and DN2K comparisons...


----------



## bhazard

airomjosh said:


> looking forward to your KC06A and DN2K comparisons...


 
 I won't have the DN2K until mid May or so. Based on the KC06, I'm very interested in hearing the KC06A.
  
 The Havi and Ostry sound too good on the Geek Out. The DN2k must be bonkers.
  
 With a tip change, these R3 pros don't sound half bad either. I think it's KZ's best IEM since the GR nozzle changing model. I think it's actually real Ebony, or a mostly Ebony alloy.


----------



## mochill

Now you know about the ostry goodness


----------



## huja

Just received taobao/T-mall order of the Havi B3 Pro 1 and Xiaomi Pistons ver 2.  FYI, Xiaomi is rebranding to just "Mi."


----------



## thatBeatsguy

huja said:


> Just received taobao/T-mall order of the Havi B3 Pro 1 and Xiaomi Pistons ver 2.  *FYI, Xiaomi is rebranding to just "Mi." *


 
 Oh my God...this is Butters all over again.
  
 Nah, just kidding. The MI is Xiaomi's *official logo*. I mean, seriously, did you even visit their webpage?


----------



## huja

thatbeatsguy said:


> Oh my God...this is Butters all over again.
> 
> Nah, just kidding. The MI is Xiaomi's *official logo*. I mean, seriously, did you even visit their webpage?


 

 If you're going to talk $h!t, at least get your facts straight . . . http://thenextweb.com/asia/2014/04/22/xiaomi-simplifies-web-domain-mi-com-appeal-international-audience/


----------



## thatBeatsguy

huja said:


> If you're going to talk $h!t, at least get your facts straight . . . http://thenextweb.com/asia/2014/04/22/xiaomi-simplifies-web-domain-mi-com-appeal-international-audience/


 
 If you're going to talk Schiit, at least realize that I ordered a pair of iF Pistons for my sister *just yesterday*. How the f'k am I supposed to know about this?!
  
 Oh yeah, just a thought: if Xiaomi (or MI) is willing to go international, I'm hoping the Pistons are shipping worldwide with the rest of their products.


----------



## Darner

Whoa boys, settle down now. Shake hands.
  
 I would say "Let's remember who the real enemy is," because it would sound really good at this point, but actually I don't know who it is...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

darner said:


> Whoa boys, settle down now. Shake hands.
> 
> I would say "Let's remember who the real enemy is," because it would sound really good at this point, but actually I don't know who it is...


 
 That's true. But then again, the little scuffle was over 2 hours ago. I don't think I want to bring *that* up again. Besides, I made my point already. Case closed.
  
 So...Inoticed a lack of bass on my Pistons' left earpiece yesterday. It's been bugging me since it happened. I tried tip rolling, even reversing its position to try to get the best seal I could. But there was no bass. Like, at all. My right earpiece sounds perfectly fine on the other hand, and so I'd like to hear from you guys. Did any of you encounter this problem?


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> I won't have the DN2K until mid May or so. Based on the KC06, I'm very interested in hearing the KC06A.
> 
> The Havi and Ostry sound too good on the Geek Out. The DN2k must be bonkers.
> 
> With a tip change, these R3 pros don't sound half bad either. I think it's KZ's best IEM since the GR nozzle changing model. I think it's actually real Ebony, or a mostly Ebony alloy.


 
  
 What is an expected difference between KC06 and KC06A?  Ostry page (http://www.ostry.com.cn/) says "coming soon" and "different from KC06".
  
 Also, which one do you guys refer to as "R3 Pro balanced", a special version of HAVI or something else?  I don't believe I've seen a link anywhere.  I'm blown away by combination of HM700 and RE400B (balanced).  The soundstage for this IEM is unreal, which I assume is due to balanced separation.  So now I'm curious to try another pair of balanced IEMs.


----------



## BenF

twister6 said:


> What is an expected difference between KC06 and KC06A?  Ostry page (http://www.ostry.com.cn/) says "coming soon" and "different from KC06".
> 
> Also, which one do you guys refer to as "R3 Pro balanced", a special version of HAVI or something else?  I don't believe I've seen a link anywhere.  I'm blown away by combination of HM700 and RE400B (balanced).  The soundstage for this IEM is unreal, which I assume is due to balanced separation.  So now I'm curious to try another pair of balanced IEMs.


 

 R3 Pro balanced is the "linear" edition of KZ R3, it's not a balanced IEM as RE400B:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37779381234
 BHAZARD bought two of these, but is unsure if he received the linear or the bass heavy version.


----------



## steepers

twister6 said:


> What is an expected difference between KC06 and KC06A?  Ostry page (http://www.ostry.com.cn/) says "coming soon" and "different from KC06".
> 
> Also, which one do you guys refer to as "R3 Pro balanced", a special version of HAVI or something else?  I don't believe I've seen a link anywhere.  I'm blown away by combination of HM700 and RE400B (balanced).  The soundstage for this IEM is unreal, which I assume is due to balanced separation.  So now I'm curious to try another pair of balanced IEMs.



Expected difference more emphasis on the low end, now whether that will destroy the sound that everyone is raving about? Well have to wait and see.

Also the r3 pro are a pair of iem by kz, they can be purchase through aliexpress, taobao, etc...


----------



## twister6

Uh, got it.  You guys were talking about balanced sound signature, not the balanced driver design (trrs connector).
  
 I hope you are right about more bass emphasis.  I remember reading Zelda's review of KC06, and mid-centric sound reference didn't really catch my interest.


----------



## jim723

Hi All,
  
 I just found this thread and noticed some of you mentioned Don Scropio Dolphin headphones. Could someone please let me know where can I order them?
  
 Thanks.
  
 Jim


----------



## cel4145

jim723 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just found this thread and noticed some of you mentioned Don Scropio Dolphin headphones. Could someone please let me know where can I order them?
> 
> ...




Penon Audio. They ship from Hong Kong: http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin%20?manufacturer_id=45


----------



## Darner

I think this is the go-to place, but better take it from one of the thread experts:
  
 http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin
  
 EDIT: nevermind!


----------



## Netforce

All praise the glorious penonaudio and their legit products and rather quick overseas deliveries.


----------



## jim723

Penon Audio, got it. Thank you very much.
  


cel4145 said:


> Penon Audio. They ship from Hong Kong: http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin%20?manufacturer_id=45


 
  


darner said:


> I think this is the go-to place, but better take it from one of the thread experts:
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin
> 
> EDIT: nevermind!


----------



## robervaul

Citação: 





> I went from dipping my toes in the water, to a full blown cannonball.
> 
> In the last week I have ordered:
> 
> ...


 
 looking forward to your comparisons Donscorpio Bass Colour Dunu vs dn-1000 and ... 
 I VELODYNE vpulse (Donscorpio Low Color) Where Only I can compare it with the SF 5EB


----------



## Hisoundfi

Question... 

Is lunashops legit? 

I found the micro USB male to micro USB male adapter I've been searching for on their site. I also found a bunch of xdun and UR brand earbuds. I also see they have the Denon c751 on there. The price on these seems to good to be true. 

If anyone has used lunashops please give me your impressions. 

Please and thank you


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Question...
> 
> Is lunashops legit?
> 
> ...


 
 I've got no experience with lunashop but I bought a pair of C751 at a to good to be true price last year and compared to the real thing they're fakes!


----------



## jim723

I am wondering if anyone has compared the Don Scropio Dolphin and Drama headphones. 
  
 My apology, I missed a lot of earlier discussions on this thread.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## BenF

Is there a consensus yet where R3 Q/Pro versions stand versus Havi B3 Pro MK1 and Ostry KC06?


----------



## bhazard

jim723 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has compared the Don Scropio Dolphin and Drama headphones.
> 
> My apology, I missed a lot of earlier discussions on this thread.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 I have. The Drama focuses on bass, yet still remains clear. Mids are recessed. They are like Beats, but look and sound better for half the price.
  
 The Dolphin boosts lows, mids, and highs. Not a natural sound signature, but it does sound great.


benf said:


> Is there a consensus yet where R3 Q/Pro versions stand versus Havi B3 Pro MK1 and Ostry KC06?


 
 They can't compare, but the R3 Pro looks awesome, is made with real Ebony, sounds very good, is dirt cheap, and comes with an awesome detachable cable that can be used for other detachables like the Somic MH415, Moxpad, etc.
  
 The Ostry and Havi are just on another level.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Question...
> 
> Is lunashops legit?
> 
> ...


 
  
 100% legit!  I got and reviewed a number of replacement cables from them.  FYI my reviews:
  
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2560852
  
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47306303&postcount=7
  
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48272851&postcount=12
  
 Good workmanship and very cheap prices.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> 100% legit!  I got and reviewed a number of replacement cables from them.  FYI my reviews:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2560852
> 
> ...


Did you ever buy some of their listed high end earphones?


----------



## Beocord

While ago I ordered a bunch of portable headphones. Couple are still on the way but here is what I got so far.
  
*Somic mh438* http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Somic-MH438-headset-folding-headphone-bass-MP3-music/1163162786.html
  
 I really like these. These have a similar punchy bass that mh463. Overall tone is bit on the warm side. Lacks clarity compared to mh463. Soundstage is nice for a portable but not that amazing considering these are open back. I found that removing the cushion inside the pads improved the clarity. Strangely it also gave me a better and more comfortable fit. Now there is nothing but pleather cover between my ears and the driver. For something as cheap as this build is excellent. Sliders are metal and overall build is sturdy. 3,5mm plug is one of the smallest ive seen outside iems, which is definately a plus. These take some juice to drive so some users might have to keep that in mind. My htc phone could not get these quite as loud as I'd like but it is a very crappy product for this purpose anyway. I would definately recommend these for someone looking for an affordable open portable. Build is better than on my Sennheiser hd228 and sound quality is not behind either. I definately prefer these over portapros too. I'm yet to do a comparative listening vs jvc ha-s400 and fa-004 clones. To me that will determine the true value of these but even at this point it is obvious these are a bargain for someone who needs portables but wan'ts to be aware of their surroundings too.
  
*Jolly Roger M2 *http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2013-Jolly-Roger-M2-Folding-Foldable-Headphones-w-Microphone-for-iPhone-for-iPad-for-Samsung/1579177222.html?cn=null&PID=6146845&tp1=1pdj6sl3zod9t&tracelog=null&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2FNew-2013-Jolly-Roger-M2-Folding-Foldable-Headphones-w-Microphone-for-iPhone-for-iPad-for-Samsung%2F1579177222.html&cv=11032041&af=cj_6146845&vd=30
  
 Build is all plastic and feels as cheap as it is. Sound is veiled but after a while it is not that unpleasant. These are not exactly on ears or over ears either. Getting a good fit is challenging. All in all mediocre headphones that I would not recommend to anyone.
  
*Kanen ip-900* http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-Headphone-Kanen-ip-900-Hi-Fi-Speakers-Surround-Gaming-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music-Headphone/1730277527.html
  
 Aviator copies with good build quality. The build is really impressive. Just by holding these I would never guess the price. Getting a good seal is bit tricky but after I manged to position these properly these are fairly comfortable. Highs are ok, nothing special. Midrange clarity is impressive allthough with some gear it can be a bit shouty. There is unnatural emphasis somewhere in the upper midrange. These had a lot of potential but unfortunately these fail in bass department. These seriously lack bass. I gave these a good 50 hour burn in but it did not help. I might try some mods on these later on because I believe these have potential but in stock form I can't recommend these.
  
*Yongle ip-804* http://www.aliexpress.com/item/IP-804-Classic-Style-Hi-Fi-Stereo-On-Ear-Headphone-for-PC-MP3-MP4-iPod-iPhone/1626868476.html
  
 I had high expectations for these. These look identical to headphones Scosche rh656 which are sold around 99$. I though these can't be that bad if these are oem for something sold for that price. The build indeed is nice as it looks in the pictures. The hinge part is all alloy which is not that common for something sold less than 15$. The part where the hinge connects to the cups shows that these are not premium products. Metal had obviously scratched the plastic... Minor fault but annoying. I could not get a comfortable fit with these. Pads are small and the cups don't swivel enough to be properly adjusted to my somewhat pointy ears.
  
 Unfortunately these look alot better than these sound. These sound really really bad. It is like listening music through a metal tube. Not even like listening to a rock concert through a metal tube. It is like listening to your neighbours bad radio, in the next room, through a metal tube. Honestly these are barely an improvement over 50cent samsung earbuds. If these really are scoche oem the rh656 is one big scam. Horrific... I urge everyone to avoid these but I might still use these for a modding project. With bigger pads and maybe with koss kcs75 drivers these could make a classy and good sounding portables.
  
*Yongle ip-808 *http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-Fashion-Universal-Stereo-Headset-headphone-earphone-extra-brass-Microphone-Computer-peripherals-for-iphone-sumsang/1696492997.html
  
 For the price these too are a well built headphones. Adjusters are metal and everything feels sturdy enough. Best part is the comfort. To me these are around ears. Smallest around ears possible for me. Perfect fit, allmost like custom made specifically for me. Love it! When I pushed play I instantly forgot how good these felt on my head. Sound was horrible. Not just bad, I thought these were broken. After a while I realised I have to push the call button to get normal sound out of these. Well...not just push the button. It has to be pushed all the time. So yeah...these are worthless for apparent reason. Even if these would work properly sound is not anything to get exited about. Better than ip-804 but still below average. I'm really disappointed with the performance of these two yongles. When I removed the pads I got verification that these guys know nothing about headphones. The drivers are angled. I did not see that coming. That's great for such a cheap headphone, right? Well...not really.. THE DRIVERS ARE ANGLED TO THE WRONG DIRECTION!? Seriously? Driver's point away from your ears... That's it, I will never touch another Yongle product again.


----------



## peter123

Nice impressions Beocord!


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Did you ever buy some of their listed high end earphones?


 
  
 No, cables only.  Actually, waiting for them to get in stock new ATH-IM0x series connectors so I can mod one of my MMX-connector cables.
  
 Though I had a very good experience dealing with them regarding cables, to be honest I would be a little cautious buying actual headphones (especially high end stuff).  By their price listing, those look like a legitimate products, but Lunashop doesn't specialize in headphones but rather cables.  So, I don't know how much support you will get afterwards or if your manufacturing warranty will be honored.  Again, email them to find out about that.  In a lot of cases, if you buy from unauthorized distributor the warranty will be voided.  It's OK if you're buying $25-$100 headphones, but might hurt at the end if you are spending $300-$400.


----------



## jim723

bhazard said:


> I have. The Drama focuses on bass, yet still remains clear. Mids are recessed. They are like Beats, but look and sound better for half the price.
> 
> The Dolphin boosts lows, mids, and highs. Not a natural sound signature, but it does sound great.


 
  
 That's really helpful information, thank you. 
  
 A follow-up question. How does Dolphin compare to Somic MH463. I know MH463 is open back and Dolphin is closed back so they are not exactly apple to apple. Although MH463 sounds really good but the soundstage is kind small for an open back, IMO.


----------



## Netforce

Haven't heard the somic but a few pages back bunch of dolphin owners did a little mod and took out a piece of foam that really opened up the soundstage though it did push the treble a bit forward.


----------



## rtms526

I am wondering if anyone heard about ttpod t1? I saw some guys are selling on ebay, it looks pretty cool!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

rtms526 said:


> I am wondering if anyone heard about ttpod t1? I saw some guys are selling on ebay, it looks pretty cool!


 
 IIRC user *bhazard* already bought it; he said it didn't sound any good.
 That is, IIRC.


----------



## Singleton

I've recently demoed a pair of Oppo PM-1 Headphone which I got to say is slightly better than the Sennheiser HD 800 in terms of sound quality, build quality and comfort.
 I am astonished that an Asian Brand can dish out an audiophile grade headset that is better than Sennheiser's audiophile grade headphones.
 The bass is punchy, the treble marvelous and the sound stage is super wide and very expensive. 
  
 I commend Oppo a Chinese smartphone brand for creating a pair of audiophile cans that is a step higher than Sennheiser.
  
 Here is the link to a review done by Tech Radar: http://www.techradar.com/au/reviews/audio-visual/hi-fi-and-audio/headphones/oppo-pm-1-1242373/review


----------



## thatBeatsguy

singleton said:


> I've recently demoed a pair of Oppo PM-1 Headphone which I got to say is slightly better than the Sennheiser HD 800 in terms of sound quality, build quality and comfort.
> I am astonished that an Asian Brand can dish out an audiophile grade headset that is better than Sennheiser's audiophile grade headphones.
> The bass is punchy, the treble marvelous and the sound stage is super wide and very expensive.
> 
> ...


 
 As far as I know a lot of people commented that they should have been worth a *lot* less than it's priced at. At $1000, a lot of people say it doesn't really compete well with the others up at that price range, SQ-wise. Of course, I haven't had a chance to hear it for myself (I never do), so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Singleton

thatbeatsguy said:


> As far as I know a lot of people commented that they should have been worth a *lot* less than it's priced at. At $1000, a lot of people say it doesn't really compete well with the others up at that price range, SQ-wise. Of course, I haven't had a chance to hear it for myself (I never do), so I can't say for sure.


 
  Based on my experience with the HD 800; the SQ of the HD 800 is a slightly muddy and dull when compared to the PM-1.


----------



## laon

HD800 muddy and dull? with what setup did you listen to it?


----------



## Inszy

jim723 said:


> A follow-up question. How does Dolphin compare to Somic MH463. I know MH463 is open back and Dolphin is closed back so they are not exactly apple to apple. Although MH463 sounds really good but the soundstage is kind small for an open back, IMO.


 
 Buy ATH-AD500X.


----------



## jim723

inszy said:


> Buy ATH-AD500X.


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion. But that 3D-wing headband mechanism doesn't work for me.


----------



## robervaul

Anyone indicates a IEM with bass of the Atrio's M5, MG7 with the mids, treble, sparation and soundstage of the TF10's  ??


----------



## bhazard

The TTPOD T1 are now available from Penon.
  
 I always end up ordering a day or 2 on Taobao before he lists, when I'd rather buy through him. I'm too impatient. lol


----------



## Darner

bhazard said:


> The TTPOD T1 are now available from Penon...


 

 Was it true that you weren't impressed with them, as reported?


----------



## bhazard

darner said:


> Was it true that you weren't impressed with them, as reported?


 
 I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## mochill

Ttpod t1 is impressive and handle high levels of volume and never distorts also the sound is transparent and clean with tight punchy bass, no mid bass,balanced mids, and extended highs and and 3D soundstage


----------



## mochill

I'm in the process of burn in


----------



## Darner

Can you clarify, do you mean it's lacking mid bass, or that the bass doesn't bleed into the mids? Thanks!


----------



## mochill

No bleed..not lacking but punchy as I said above


----------



## Bananiq

I am mostly interested how TTPOD T1 compares to KC06 and B3 Pro1


----------



## sbose

bhazard said:


> The TTPOD T1 are now available from Penon.
> 
> I always end up ordering a day or 2 on Taobao before he lists, when I'd rather buy through him. I'm too impatient. lol


 
 how much does it costs in Taobao?


----------



## airomjosh

sbose said:


> how much does it costs in Taobao?


 
 if you buy them from resellers, they cost 229 RMB


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sbose said:


> how much does it costs in Taobao?


 
 Currently *229* RMB.


----------



## sbose

^
i thought they where 199 RMB
if people start hyping on this prices might jump like what happened with kc06 from 59 to 70$.


----------



## airomjosh

sbose said:


> ^
> i thought they where 199 RMB
> if people start hyping on this prices might jump like what happened with kc06 from 59 to 70$.


 
 yes, they were only 199 RMB when they were introduced in taobao market by the distributor. you can not buy anymore from the distributor's taobao shop because they ran out of stock already. They were able to sell more than 2000 pairs and maybe some of them were bought by resellers.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sbose said:


> ^
> i thought they were 199 RMB
> if people start hyping on this prices might jump *like what happened with kc06 from 59 to 70$.*


 
 Uhh, the KC06's price *in Taobao* is still at ~*$53* USD. I don't see how TaoBao's price would suddenly jump like that. Are you talking about prices at *PenonAudio?*


----------



## sbose

@thatBeatsguy
 both at *shenzhenaudio *and *PenonAudio.*
 ride of kc06 has left me with dissatisfaction i thought they were WoW but now after getting them i think they are so so nothing to brag about.


----------



## pokenguyen

sbose said:


> @thatBeatsguy
> both at *shenzhenaudio *and *PenonAudio.*
> ride of kc06 has left me with dissatisfaction i thought they were WoW but now after getting them i think they are so so nothing to brag about.


 

 How about your A/B with fidue?


----------



## airomjosh

sbose said:


> @thatBeatsguy
> both at *shenzhenaudio *and *PenonAudio.*
> ride of kc06 has left me with dissatisfaction i thought they were WoW but now after getting them i think they are so so nothing to brag about.


 
 well it happens to most gears  and its natural i think that there would be some people who will think that theres nothing to brag about with KC06. theres a very nice explanation given by james444 on this aspect and let me quote him.


> A good part of how we perceive and rate IEMs depends on personal things, the size/shape of our ears, the stuff we listen to, etc...
> 
> For example, I have no problem at all getting a good fit and seal with the GR07 MKII (neither with the KC06). But about half of my listening is to classical stuff and the GR07's highs have a slight sizzle with violins that I find annoying. The KC06's highs can be a tad edgy at times, but sound overall cleaner.
> 
> On the other hand, the GR07 have indeed slightly more deep bass, but only about 10% of the stuff I usually listen to benefits from extension below 30Hz. So it's pretty easy to see why I personally prefer the KC06 over the GR07, while others may arrive at a different conclusion.


----------



## Darner

sbose said:


> *... *ride of kc06 has left me with dissatisfaction i thought they were WoW but now after getting them i think they are so so nothing to brag about.


 
  
 Thanks for the review, sbose.


----------



## laon

lol that's not even adequate as an impression


----------



## Darner

Well, at least it's a non-hyping impression.


----------



## laon

apparently liking things = hyping nowadays


----------



## Darner

Your response, and the one immediately following the impressions from India about the KC06, are evidence that negative opinions are somewhat discouraged on this thread, which is supposed to be an "informational" thread. Differing opinions aren't a bad thing!


----------



## laon

What is india got to do with anything? regardless if it's about KC06 or any cans that's not a good impression period, do you like if every impression or "review" as you put it now consist of "I'm disappointed, it's bad. The end"?

I'd like him to describe what he doesn't like about it so we can have better discussions.


----------



## sbose

airomjosh said:


> well it happens to most gears  and its natural i think that there would be some people who will think that theres nothing to brag about with KC06. theres a very nice explanation given by james444 on this aspect and let me quote him.


 
  yea he is right and i understand it but i was amaze how some people would drag this hype considering the size of head-fi it is not good.
  
 @pokenguyen
 those are my impressions after listening to them for 6-7 hours tomorrow i will able to do little more comparison on them.
 i will describe them as layman terms as i am new. 
  
 voices seems little harsh to me on kc06 both male and female.
 these are clear and detailed.i will describe the sound of kc06 as very detailed with short bass.
 vocals on the fidue a63 is sweeter compared to kc06, bass is not short it is little more extended. 
 top of a63 is overly smooth it lacks energy and detail.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

darner said:


> Your response, and the one immediately following the impressions from India about the KC06, are evidence that negative opinions are somewhat discouraged on this thread, which is supposed to be an "informational" thread. *Differing opinions aren't a bad thing!*


 
 +1.
  
 If you like it, you like it. If you don't, you don't. No one has the right to judge you (except for yourself).
  
 Also, impressions are *impressions*. They aren't *reviews*. Besides, impressions are supposed to be *short*, and even *one-liners* would suffice as an impression.


----------



## laon

thatbeatsguy said:


> +1.
> 
> If you like it, you like it. If you don't, you don't. No one has the right to judge you (except for yourself).
> 
> Also, impressions are *impressions*. They aren't *reviews*. Besides, impressions are supposed to be *short*, and even *one-liners* would suffice as an impression.




And it can be bad impression too. 

The poster itself actually elaborate more, putting aside the wording I appreciate his comparison with Fidue as it's the first IIRC.
@sbose
Try amping the thing if you got the chance or play around with the tips.

Still amazed that you still don't understand how people may have different taste than you after that excellent James' post, I bet that anything you find amazing will be pretty meh for me. 

Oh yeah there's also a possibility that you got the bad batch with bass problem.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Has anyone heard the ttpod t1 yet? 

Impressions? 

Maybe I'm 3 months late asking this and it's already covered umpteen pages ago? 

If this is the case can anyone refer me where to look? 

Please and thank you


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS- I'm going to sound like a hippie right now, but come on guys, let's get along. We're all on this site because we like earphones. Save the smack talk for xbox live lol


----------



## airomjosh

hisoundfi said:


> Has anyone heard the ttpod t1 yet?
> 
> Impressions?
> 
> ...


 
 check the previous page of this thread, there were short impressions given by mochill about the T1.


----------



## Charliemotta

Peace Brother  V


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Ttpod t1 is impressive and handle high levels of volume and never distorts also the sound is transparent and clean with tight punchy bass, no mid bass,balanced mids, and extended highs and and 3D soundstage


So... Ttpod t1 vs Havi b3 pro I... Do we have a champ in the dual driver division or is the fight still undecided?


----------



## Darner

I'm with the "hippie," and so I wanna shake hands with the guy from before. Sorry for the smack, OK?
  
 And on to business, I agree that a 12 round bout between T1 and B3 seems inevitable at this point. B3 being the undisputed champ, T1 being the obscure contender who just appeared out of nowhere. It'll be here, and not on pay-per-view.
  
 My B3's somewhere between Hong Kong and the U.S. right now, but I still might get a T1.


----------



## laon

airomjosh said:


> check the previous page of this thread, there were short impressions given by mochill about the T1.




I don't think I've ever seen mochill saying anything negative about any gears unfortunately (or fortunately for mochill since he can appreciate anything).


----------



## gyx11

darner said:


> I'm with the "hippie," and so I wanna shake hands with the guy from before. Sorry for the smack, OK?
> 
> And on to business, I agree that a 12 round bout between T1 and B3 seems inevitable at this point. B3 being the undisputed champ, T1 being the obscure contender who just appeared out of nowhere. It'll be here, and not on pay-per-view.
> 
> My B3's somewhere between Hong Kong and the U.S. right now, but I still might get a T1.


 
 Darner, I'm happy to tell you that if you change your B3 tips to the right ones, the fit and comfort should be better than the S4.

 By being able to insert the housings deeper into your ear, the shell will fit nicely and snugly rest on your ear walls. Because the fit is so secure, it won't come lose with any normal movement/facial movement.

 Remember, flange tips are the way to go. Hope this helps!


----------



## Charliemotta

Yes, inquiring minds wan to know.


----------



## mochill

Loving the b3 still more but I think I will need alot of burn in for the ttpod t1 if it is made from carbon nanotube drivers


----------



## BenF

mochill said:


> Loving the b3 still more but I think I will need alot of burn in for the ttpod t1 if it is made from carbon nanotube drivers


 

 Nope.
 Biopolymer nanofibers != carbon nanotubes.


----------



## Charliemotta

Which are you thinking you like more, I want to pull the trigger on one of these 2.??  Unless I read a lot of negative I'm kinda leaning towards the B3.


----------



## mochill

Both needs good amount of power


----------



## mochill

You can't go wrong with the b3....was using them testing out the ultimate headphone test cd by dr.chesky...was an amazing experience


----------



## Charliemotta

I want them now!!


----------



## originalsnuffy

I would be interested in private emails from anybody interested in a joint venture to pick and choose the best of these headphones, re-brand them, and create a ecommerce store that sells a pre-selected group of great headphones and related electronics are fair prices that gives the consumer a  preselected set of choices and more reliable shipping?
  
 I have an ecommerce site for video surveillance equipment, but this might be more fun.  We could also sell pre-selected great amps, speakers, etc. also.
  
 I could furnish e-commerce and marketing experience. I would need help in product selection and working with the vendors to create a nice product line.


----------



## bhazard

originalsnuffy said:


> Any body interested in a joint venture to pick and choose the best of these headphones, re-brand them, and create a ecommerce store that sells a pre-selected group of great headphones and related electronics are fair prices that gives the consumer a  preselected set of choices and more reliable shipping?
> 
> I have an ecommerce site for video surveillance equipment, but this might be more fun.  We could also sell pre-selected great amps, speakers, etc. also.


 
 You would have to take that to private messages. It would go against forum rules to discuss things like that.
  
 It would be nice to have a US vendor of things we find. I thought about doing something like that, but I don't have the time, legal business acumen, or capital to do so.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> You would have to take that to private messages. It would go against forum rules to discuss things like that.
> 
> It would be nice to have a US vendor of things we find. I thought about doing something like that, but I don't have the time, legal business acumen, or capital to do so.


Let's not put foreign distributers out of business. They offer great stuff for great prices. Not to mention if it wasn't for them we would have to fly to the far East to sample this stuff.


----------



## Hisoundfi

As the Chinese market brands come in I'm delighted. It's like every one so far is excellent in their own way. 

I had regrets sitting there having blown a small vacation's worth of money on iems from China, but experiencing them as they come in is an absolute pleasure. I will say already that my ears are more discerning and able to distinguish particular qualities with the more pairs I listen to. To be honest, none of them have left me feeling disappointed in my purchase. 

Havi b3 = wow (clear and detailed) 
Pistons = fun and functional 

Those are the favorites that have come recently. 

One thing I want to remind everyone who reads this or is new to head fi (to everyone who is a regular I'm going to beat a dead horse) is don't forget about soundmagic. I think the e10 is great, but sadly it overshadowed the e30, which I feel is a better pair of ears than the e10. I went back to them after listening to my new sets (the e30 has always been one of my favorites since getting them). Those things are still IMHO an awesome set that still holds their own against many of the recently mentioned pairs suggested. They might not blow you away with anything in particular but at the same time they are really good at just about every criteria I look for in a good set of iems. 

Just saying


----------



## Charliemotta

Where did you get your B3's and the E30's?


----------



## Hisoundfi

EBay. 

The three places I order iems are EBay (do your homework and read past feedback), or Amazon (same as eBay, investigate before purchasing), but my new favorite place to order is penonaudio.com. They are legit. The thing I like about all of these sites is they accept PayPal as well.


----------



## Charliemotta

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bananiq

I have taken the hype train of Mikros 90 and Havi B3 Pro1 and I find Havi B3 a kind of bigger sounding. I wonder how Ostry KC06(A) could be even better or how TTPOD T1 compares to all of it. We need more impressions 
  
 EDIT: I just saw this B3 vs Ostry post on Ostry's thread
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/1335#post_10494560


----------



## Charliemotta

Have you heard of the Ostry KC06(A) ? I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Bananiq

I haven't heard them. See the Ostry thread, currently there are some nice of B3 vs Ostry comparisons.
 The very MAIN difference would be that B3 = hard to drive, KC06 = easy to drive.
 Then:
  


> *In comparison, general signature on KC06 is upfront while B3 is a little bit laid back.*


 
  
 Additionally, the KC06 seems to have better clarity in highs and mids, clearer vocals, and more bass quantity.
 However, B3 Pro1 are more natural, 3D soundstage, better timbre, bass quality, better imaging and separation.
  
 I can just confirm the statement that B3 is like having studio monitors in your ears = very true. The sound of B3 can easily supplement my DSM3 monitors. It's like having their big headroom packed in small IEMs. B3 produce "big" sound in that regard.
  
 I haven't heard KC06 yet but I am still quite interested in them. But the stated advantages over B3 does not seem to worth the buy, since I have Brainwavz B2 for the mids, highs and critical listening.


----------



## austin587

Is Havi-B3 the best IEM in terms of price from the chinese websites?


----------



## Netforce

Price to performance I would highly recommend the havi b3 pro I. The ostry kc06 have been getting lots of praise as well but I have not a pair of my own so I can't comment on them.


----------



## gyx11

If you want an immersive, engaging and fun IEM, go for the KC06.
  
 If you prefer a more laid back but no less capable option, go for the B3.

 If you actually find that most $120 IEMs will not be as good as either, and for $120 you can get both, with both of them being quite complimentary to each other rather than similar, then you may even want to consider both.


----------



## FauDrei

What about AX-35? Any insight how AX-35 compares to B3 and KC06?


----------



## peter123

faudrei said:


> What about AX-35? Any insight how AX-35 compares to B3 and KC06?


 
 I haven't heard the KC06 but in stock configuration the B3 is superior to the AX35 in my opinion. The mids on the AX35 are too recessed for my taste and the bass too boomy. Adding a resistor to the AX35 (I use a 50 ohm one) and taping the vents bring them up several notches. I would say that in this configuration they're equally enjoyable as the B3. They are very different sounding though with the AX35 bringing a nice full sound but not having the widest soundstage the B3 really have a great soundstage and details but might be a bit thin sounding for some.


----------



## FauDrei

Thanks Peter.


----------



## FauDrei

Has anyone had opportunity to compare B3, KC06, AX-35... or similar sub $100 IEMs to more expensive ones like H-300, DN-1000 or the new DN-2000? Does SQ of expensive ones justify the price difference?

Any thoughts appreciated...


----------



## bhazard

faudrei said:


> Has anyone had opportunity to compare B3, KC06, AX-35... or similar sub $100 IEMs to more expensive ones like H-300, DN-1000 or the new DN-2000? Does SQ of expensive ones justify the price difference?
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated...


 
 I'll have a pair of the DN-2000 soon. Of course the 2000 will be superior, but just how superior we will have to see.
  
 B3 = KC06 > AX-30 > AX-35
  
 I will have to edit my original KC06 impression, as my very first pair were defective. My gold pair sound much superior.
  
 The KC06 is incredibly easy to drive, while the B3 can be a pain. The B3 has the most appealing sound stage of any IEM to date in my mind though. It's like its own pinpoint accurate 7.1 virtual surround sound. Considering the Havi was $45 when it was first introduced when I got it, it is a steal and a half to me.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> I'll have a pair of the DN-2000 soon. Of course the 2000 will be superior, but just how superior we will have to see.
> 
> B3 = KC06 > AX-30 > AX-35
> 
> ...


 
 From your impressions of the B3, I'm really looking forward to buying a pair. That 3D soundstage sounds really appealing. However, there is a new *B3 Pro II* out; could you please enlighten me on which is which?


----------



## bhazard

thatbeatsguy said:


> From your impressions of the B3, I'm really looking forward to buying a pair. That 3D soundstage sounds really appealing. However, there is a new *B3 Pro II* out; could you please enlighten me on which is which?


 
 Penonaudio.com has them easily separated to purchase the correct one.
  
 Pro II is a Beats consumer oriented version. It has more bass, but doesn't sound anywhere as good, nor does it have the same soundstage.


----------



## salawat

Ordered the earmax ie80 (sennheiser ie80 lookalike) from aliexpress,
 purchased the unit with the spare cable for $39.11
 I'm in no shape or form an audiophile, but I like to enjoy my music. a very good piece of kit, very good for bassheads. What surprised me was the soundstage, it doesnt feel as if im listening from my head but from around my head which is a big + for me, you can adjust the bass with the little dot thing on each earpiece. have only heard the headphones for an hour, and from what i hear i like.

 Negatives:
 despite it having a lot of ear tips, only the normal one that came on it and slightly the larger foam tip are ok, the rest are uncomfy or just dont do it for me, I've decided to slot in comply foam tips and its preferable for me, but it does kind of reduce bass by a little bit.
 the ear loop accessory would have been a lot better if it allows the cable to slot from inside rather than its outside, because it is from the outside, the cable sometime tends to just not sit still in the ear loop. so i doubt i'll be using it, despite me really wanting a good earloop to use for the gym. (if anyone knows of any good ones please tell me.)


 Not sure if this is a negative or just something i don't know how to work out. i have no clue on how to detach the cable to replace it with the other, its so hard to remove it from the earpiece, i'm scared if i pull too hard it may break because its fixed in very firmly, (if anyone knows of a way to easily detach the cable from the earpiece, will be grateful if you can tell me.)

 So far i think the build quality is top notch, and especially the silver cable, it is fabulous and i can tell it'll be tough.

 that's just my 2 cents.

 here are some pics:


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> *Penonaudio.com has them easily separated to purchase the correct one.*
> 
> Pro II is a Beats consumer oriented version. It has more bass, but doesn't sound anywhere as good, nor does it have the same soundstage.


 
 The problem is, I don't order from Penonaudio. Besides, it's pointless since I'm in China anyway. So is the Pro I the right choice?


----------



## bhazard

thatbeatsguy said:


> The problem is, I don't order from Penonaudio. Besides, it's pointless since I'm in China anyway. So is the Pro I the right choice?


 
 Ah, forgot that.
  
 Yep, Pro 1 by far.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Ah, forgot that.
> 
> Yep, Pro 1 by far.


 
 Okay, thanks. Now, all I have to do is ask my dad to purcahse a pair for me. XD


----------



## Darner

thatbeatsguy said:


> ... Now, all I have to do is ask my dad to purcahse a pair for me. XD


 
 Hey, ask him to get me a pair too, OK?


----------



## jim723

salawat said:


> Ordered the earmax ie80 (sennheiser ie80 lookalike) from aliexpress,
> purchased the unit with the spare cable for $39.11
> I'm in no shape or form an audiophile, but I like to enjoy my music. a very good piece of kit, very good for bassheads. What surprised me was the soundstage, it doesnt feel as if im listening from my head but from around my head which is a big + for me, you can adjust the bass with the little dot thing on each earpiece. have only heard the headphones for an hour, and from what i hear i like.


 
  
 I have seen something like these (IE80) on Aliexpress a few days ago and was wondering how they would compare to the real IE80 (I have a pair purchased from Amazon). They also have IE800 clone (they called it DIY with OEM parts, I think). If the IE80 clone sounds good maybe I would like to try the IE800 clone. 
  
 Also have my eyes on KC06 too. I would like to compare them with M-Duo from Meelectrnics.


----------



## salawat

jim723 said:


> I have seen something like these (IE80) on Aliexpress a few days ago and was wondering how they would compare to the real IE80 (I have a pair purchased from Amazon). They also have IE800 clone (they called it DIY with OEM parts, I think). If the IE80 clone sounds good maybe I would like to try the IE800 clone.
> 
> Also have my eyes on KC06 too. I would like to compare them with M-Duo from Meelectrnics.


 
 only go for the earmax clones, because there are others, which i've heard are a bit rubbish.
 earmax doesnt claim it as an IE80 rather the DIYer sells his own brand just like the KZ.


----------



## Grayson73

sbose said:


> voices seems little harsh to me on kc06 both male and female.
> these are clear and detailed.i will describe the sound of kc06 as very detailed with short bass.
> vocals on the fidue a63 is sweeter compared to kc06, bass is not short it is little more extended.
> top of a63 is overly smooth it lacks energy and detail.


 
 Are you sure you have a good seal?  Maybe try tip swapping?  Most have said that these have bass north of neutral, so unless you're a basshead, there should be adequate bass.  What type of music do you listen to?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just picked up the moxpad x3 from aliexpress. 

Anyone own them or want to comment on them? They look sweet and have good reviews. 

Also picked up a pair of Pistons from the same seller for 9 dollars. Ya, I know, probably fake... I just thought what the heck it's worth a shot if I'm already getting the moxpads. If the Pistons are real it's a steal! 

Any impressions on the moxpad is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> I just picked up the moxpad x3 from aliexpress.
> 
> Anyone own them or want to comment on them? They look sweet and have good reviews.
> 
> ...


 
 The Moxpad is good, but not great. Good for the price with a detachable cable. You should have mentioned you wanted one. I have a pair I've been wanting to sell.
  
 The $9 Pistons are fake and will sound really, really bad. I've already been down that road too.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> The Moxpad is good, but not great. Good for the price with a detachable cable. You should have mentioned you wanted one. I have a pair I've been wanting to sell.
> 
> The $9 Pistons are fake and will sound really, really bad. I've already been down that road too.


If anyone is interested I have a pair of Pistons for sale (jkjk) 

What's your take on the moxpad in comparison to the meelectronics m6? Who wins head to head?


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Any news comparing the TTPOD T1's to other 'Phones? The reason I ask, before I buy a Fidue A63 from Penon, was wondering if I should give the TTpod's a go. Wonder how the fit, their comfort and if they power hungry monsters. =P Powering through a pc, so nothing special. I could get a cheap use DAC but not sure if that would help with the power/volume stuff.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> If anyone is interested I have a pair of Pistons for sale (jkjk)
> 
> What's your take on the moxpad in comparison to the meelectronics m6? Who wins head to head?


 
 Moxpad
  


bluephoenixhd said:


> Any news comparing the TTPOD T1's to other 'Phones? The reason I ask, before I buy a Fidue A63 from Penon, was wondering if I should give the TTpod's a go. Wonder how the fit, their comfort and if they power hungry monsters. =P Powering through a pc, so nothing special. I could get a cheap use DAC but not sure if that would help with the power/volume stuff.


 
  
 Hold off for a day or two. I get my ttpod t1 tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Will do, I appreciate, truly. =D I was thinking of sanding/filing down the sharp edges on the Fidue's, as that seems to be the main problem for people. Don't care about cosmetics, just want it to be pretty solidly built, sound good and comfortable. =D So filing some blue paint, etc, no worries for me.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> Moxpad
> 
> 
> Hold off for a day or two. I get my ttpod t1 tomorrow or thursday.


 
 if they sound better than KC06  or considered to be an upgrade, I'll get a pair.


----------



## cel4145

Donscopio Dolphin questions. Anyone able to compare the Dolphins to the K550s, DT880s, M50s, or SR225is? I'm ready to order if these fit my two criteria. What I'm looking to know in comparison is

1) How is the bass response? I don't want more than the M50s, would like the bass extension of the K550s/DT880s (and I like that more neutral bass response). But I definitely don't like bass where the peak is centered high in the upper midbass region and makes the lower mids overly warm. 

2) How is the detail resolution and transient response? I don't like grain. Would love to find something with the transient response of the Grados (wishful thinking). I want something that improves upon the M50s.


----------



## mochill

My ttpod has a slight. Channel imbalance...but sounds good still and are also power hungry and very good fit as well


----------



## mochill

Try the Martin Logan mikros 90^


----------



## Netforce

cel4145 said:


> Donscopio Dolphin questions. Anyone able to compare the Dolphins to the K550s, DT880s, M50s, or SR225is? I'm ready to order if these fit my two criteria. What I'm looking to know in comparison is
> 
> 1) How is the bass response? I don't want more than the M50s, would like the bass extension of the K550s/DT880s (and I like that more neutral bass response). But I definitely don't like bass where the peak is centered high in the upper midbass region and makes the lower mids overly warm.
> 
> 2) How is the detail resolution and transient response? I don't like grain. Would love to find something with the transient response of the Grados (wishful thinking). I want something that improves upon the M50s.


 
 Bass response is quite good, I would say it is more so focused in the sub bass rather than mid bass. Slightly boosted bass, not m50 level of boosted bass. Only closest over ear/on ear I have to compare them with are the phiaton ms 400 which are a really bass boosted pair of headphones. And my he-400s.
  
 Detail resolution is good as well and not too sure about transient response so perhaps someone else can put their input.
  
 But I must say after performing the foam mod I have noticed the treble has become pretty forward, soundstage has improved, and my ears while it still touches the inner cup of the headphones it is a lot better than it had been before the mod. Had them on all day at the office and comfort has gotten better.


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> Bass response is quite good, I would say it is more so focused in the sub bass rather than mid bass. Slightly boosted bass, not m50 level of boosted bass. Only closest over ear/on ear I have to compare them with are the phiaton ms 400 which are a really bass boosted pair of headphones. And my he-400s.
> 
> Detail resolution is good as well and not too sure about transient response so perhaps someone else can put their input.
> 
> But I must say after performing the foam mod I have noticed the treble has become pretty forward, soundstage has improved, and my ears while it still touches the inner cup of the headphones it is a lot better than it had been before the mod. Had them on all day at the office and comfort has gotten better.




That's good to hear. Slightly boosted bass down more toward the sub bass is what I like 

Is the detail resolution on order of the DT770s? (or better) I see from your profile you used to own those.


----------



## Netforce

cel4145 said:


> That's good to hear. Slightly boosted bass down more toward the sub bass is what I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Been a while since I had the dt770 but if memory serves me well then I would say the dolphins have better detail resolution


----------



## Doodier

salawat said:


> Ordered the earmax ie80 (sennheiser ie80 lookalike) from aliexpress,


 
  
 So the bass thingy works on your unit? I've had these and it didn't work at all. I had no problem with detaching the cable, there's this small rectangular piece you have to push and then pull the connector from the earphone. You're right, they have one of the best cables I've run into. Not too thin, not too thick and still very flexible.
 The earloops are truly awful but I've used the phones without them for running/working out and they never jumped out from behind my ears so I just tossed them.


----------



## salawat

doodier said:


> So the bass thingy works on your unit? I've had these and it didn't work at all. I had no problem with detaching the cable, there's this small rectangular piece you have to push and then pull the connector from the earphone. You're right, they have one of the best cables I've run into. Not too thin, not too thick and still very flexible.
> The earloops are truly awful but I've used the phones without them for running/working out and they never jumped out from behind my ears so I just tossed them.


 
 yep they do, when i turn them both fully anti clockwise its much lighter bass and then fully clockwise is much much more bassy, for now im leaving it in the middle because with bass/rap music i even on low bass its still quite bassy.

 can you post a picture showing where that rectangle piece is? i cant find out where it is, i asked the seller i got it from, he said i have to use my nails to pull it off, as shown in the pic he sent me. but i still can't do it, well i don't have much nails, lol.

 yes i just tried them today at them, they dont pop out of my ears whilst running, but i had to do place it as a tight fit around my ears and head. although i prefer it that way as i don't like wires swinging left and right whilst running.

 all in all, a very good piece of iems. much better than my other pairs, which are: vsonic gr02 BE, monoprice 8323, kz-a1 and xiaomi piston 2.

 although i prefer to use the kz-a1 in bed as they sink in my ears as they are very low profile, thus do not become annoying.


----------



## Doodier

salawat said:


> yep they do, when i turn them both fully anti clockwise its much lighter bass and then fully clockwise is much much more bassy, for now im leaving it in the middle because with bass/rap music i even on low bass its still quite bassy.
> 
> can you post a picture showing where that rectangle piece is? i cant find out where it is, i asked the seller i got it from, he said i have to use my nails to pull it off, as shown in the pic he sent me. but i still can't do it, well i don't have much nails, lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, can't take a photo because I sold them. The nail (or the dull side of a knife) should work too. Just wait a couple of days for your nails to grow, lol.


----------



## Hisoundfi

"shenzennheiser" 

Lmao...


----------



## w3ird0l0l

may i know which seller you guys get for your earmax ie80? interested to get one too!


----------



## peter123

It's been a week since my FiiO E12 arrived now and it must say that this little amp really has taken me by surprise. I wasn't expecting to much for the $88 I paid for it but it has great clarity and bass control and should definitely be on the short list for anyone looking for an portable amp that'll drive just about anything.

The bass boost sucks though


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> Been a while since I had the dt770 but if memory serves me well then I would say the dolphins have better detail resolution




Great! Order placed! I hope I'm another happy Dolphin owner


----------



## peter123

cel4145 said:


> Great! Order placed! I hope I'm another happy Dolphin owner




Welcome to the club!

I hope you'll enjoy them as much as I do


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> It's been a week since my FiiO E12 arrived now and it must say that this little amp really has taken me by surprise. I wasn't expecting to much for the $88 I paid for it but it has great clarity and bass control and should definitely be on the short list for anyone looking for an portable amp that'll drive just about anything.
> 
> The bass boost sucks though


e17 or e18 might be right up your alley. The bass boost on my e18 is kick arse


----------



## sbose

grayson73 said:


> Are you sure you have a good seal?  Maybe try tip swapping?  Most have said that these have bass north of neutral, so unless you're a basshead, there should be adequate bass.  What type of music do you listen to?


 
 i listen mostly pop.i am not a basshead.i have terrible headache problem with excess bass.
 i have tried the tips from ostry box and settled using a medium size tip.i have used the word short to describe the lack of bass body/bass extension of the kc06, neither i can say mid of the kc06 is thin or neither i can say its filled in but due to a little lack of bass body mids dont feel dynamic,interesting to me, to my ears my e30s overall presentation feels better then the kc06 but your conclusion can be different.ostry needs a amp with bass boost. 
  
 i have currently listen the following songs/albums between my fidue and kc06 using clip+.
 1) Apple And Cinnamon by Utada Hikaru.
 2) Suffocate by  Tata Young
 3) 30 minutes night flight by Maaya Sakamoto
 4) Moskitoo - Drape
 5) Christina Perri - Head or Heart
 6) Te Amo - Ash King & Sunidhi Chauhan
 7) Sex and Love - Enrique Iglesias, etc


----------



## Charliemotta

Let everyone know how you like them cause I have my eye on them too.


----------



## salawat

here:

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-High-Quality-hotselling-New-Hifi-IE80-Earphones-ER80-IE-80-Professional-In-Ear-headphones/1652800733.html

  I actually did not pay through aliexpress, i messaged him asking if he accepts paypal, and I paid him through paypal (not as a gift)
 ordered 15th April and received yesterday 29th April. which is very good in my book due to it being from Singapore.


----------



## xivlia

I have tried the ie800 clone, i used to sell them on ebay,
  
 they sounds incredibly good, the best chinese earphone i have ever tested.
  
 they sounds like the original item, apparently they use the same 7mm driver thats in the ie800's
  
 maybe a more trained ear could compare the two? original vs clone, i dont think there is any difference in the quality.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> e17 or e18 might be right up your alley. The bass boost on my e18 is kick arse




Thanks for the suggestion but I'm more concerned about the power than the bassboost, it was a calculated choice 

Also I'm not sure how much of a difference the e17 or e18 would be compared to the x3 (which is my most used portable source). The new firmware for the x3 is also around the corner and it's suppoused to have eq that'll work on the line out.


----------



## peter123

Are there any differences between the ie800 clones?

I notice that prices vary bfrom $80 to $400, what should one look for?


----------



## jim723

salawat said:


> here:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-High-Quality-hotselling-New-Hifi-IE80-Earphones-ER80-IE-80-Professional-In-Ear-headphones/1652800733.html
> 
> ...


 
 I was looking at the same seller (Yele Trading). Although it says Shanghai but they ship by Singapore Post. It took about two weeks for delivery so I guess it's a reliable seller.
  
  


xivlia said:


> I have tried the ie800 clone, i used to sell them on ebay,
> 
> they sounds incredibly good, the best chinese earphone i have ever tested.


 
 Which seller would you recommend? Thanks.
  
 I have seen Momentum clones too. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I'm more concerned about the power than the bassboost, it was a calculated choice
> 
> Also I'm not sure how much of a difference the e17 or e18 would be compared to the x3 (which is my most used portable source). The new firmware for the x3 is also around the corner and it's suppoused to have eq that'll work on the line out.




Supposedly the X3 is the same DAC/headphone amp hardware as the E17, only slightly better optimized.


----------



## peter123

cel4145 said:


> Supposedly the X3 is the same DAC/headphone amp hardware as the E17, only slightly better optimized.


 
 Thanks for confirming, I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## bhazard

My mind is red flagging that IE800 clone. Not enough info provided by the seller to assure a good purchase, plus negative reviews.
  
 I'd rather see original attempts than clones, such as the TTPOD T1
  
 KZ has a higher end model coming out soon now, ED3, with a silver line it looks like.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38765102420


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

bhazard said:


> My mind is red flagging that IE800 clone. Not enough info provided by the seller to assure a good purchase, plus negative reviews.
> 
> I'd rather see original attempts than clones, such as the TTPOD T1
> 
> ...


 
 Bhazard, Did your T1's arrive today? =D Anxious to here your first impressions.


----------



## xivlia

Bhazard, well all i can say is that the IE800 clone that i bought was extremely good quality, the sound on that beat my ORIGINAL IE8, by miles. im not an expert on this, but honestly it was amazing.
  
 Also, not to mention the amount i sold on ebay got extremely good feedback and everyone was very very impressed and happy with it.
  
 Also, i ordered the TTPOD T1's from Penonaudio, but its still not shipped? ordered it on the 28th, anyone know how long they take to ship ?


----------



## bhazard

bluephoenixhd said:


> Bhazard, Did your T1's arrive today? =D Anxious to here your first impressions.


 
 They did. Listening now. They sound very good so far. Comes with a bunch of tips that seem like they could be useful.


----------



## mochill

The kz ed3 looks exactly like the fostex Te05 ...but without removable cable and better Fr response


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

bhazard said:


> They did. Listening now. They sound very good so far. Comes with a bunch of tips that seem like they could be useful.


 
 Nice! How is the comfort factor? Are they power hungry little iems? =P Neutral, or more bass, mid bass, etc. Details, details! =D Sorry, just excited.


----------



## airomjosh

bhazard said:


> They did. Listening now. They sound very good so far. Comes with a bunch of tips that seem like they could be useful.


 
 are they upgrade or sidegrade to KC06?


----------



## bhazard

bluephoenixhd said:


> Nice! How is the comfort factor? Are they power hungry little iems? =P Neutral, or more bass, mid bass, etc. Details, details! =D Sorry, just excited.


 
 Very comfortable. Seals well with many tip types, comes with a few useful types, including a wide bore. Easy to drive.
  
 Boosted mid-bass with triple flange and small bore tips. Huge bass kick and impact to it, but semi sloppy. Might need more burn in. Wide bore is still boosted a bit, but more tame and less bleed. Wide bore increases chances of sibilance though, so I haven't found the perfect tip yet.
  
 Reminds me of a slightly clearer and more neutral leaning VPulse (Bass Colour), but with the same kind of bass boost and an increase in soundstage. Not bad so far.
  


airomjosh said:


> are they upograde or sidegrade to KC06?


 
  
 Sidegrade for special cases. Bass oriented music would seem more fun on the TTPOD T1 without sacrificing too much clarity that the KC06 provides. I get the feeling movies would sound awesome through these too, as the sound is very in your face and forceful. Seems more consumer oriented sound wise, but good enough to satisfy us audio nutjobs as well. Better than Beats already for sure.
  
 The bass, slight harshness at times, and lack of micro detail keep it from giant killer territory. Still enjoyable though. These get the commute run through tomorrow.
  
 EDIT: Ignore what I said about the bass. I had a +6db bass boost on. lol It does take to boost very well though.


----------



## mochill

I thought so


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> EDIT: Ignore what I said about the bass. I had a +6db bass boost on. lol It does take to boost very well though.




Lol, been there done that


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Gotta say those T1s look sexy in their translucent shells. Kinda like VSonic's early cool renders of the VSD5/3s in their newly designed shells. Except we still have no VSD3/5s and the last photos of those showed gross, faceted, solid-colour shells that look like something from Monster's Diesel range. Would love to see more translucent shells in consumer products, though it suppose it does add extra manufacturing strain to make sure that all the soldering and assembly is presentable.


----------



## Darner

I like the color options of the T1 too. But I noticed that only 2 of the five have black strain relief and tips, while the others are white. I don't like the white, aesthetically but also because it's so prone to discoloration, and after all, being in your ears amid those "secretions"...
  
 I got my B3's yesterday. Shipped from the 24th from Penon, at my door on the 30th. Not bad for intercontinental parcel travel, even if I do live in a major port city. They're sitting on the shelf in their case, and I look forward to trying them when the mood strikes.
  
 Lastly, I have an observation to add concerning the B3 vs KC06 discussion. Does it not seem safe to say the B3's have reached a certain threshold of consensus in terms of their quality, which the KC06's haven't yet? I mean a certain consenus, not absolute 100% glowing reviews from everyone. Maybe just because not enough people have tried the KC06's, but even if they match up fairly well now it's no guarantee the KC06's will get that far, which can be important for some people when deciding what to buy. Consensus isn't always necessary a fair or objective reflection of the product (it could be hype, for example), but there's also something to be said for making it among a large group of people as opposed to among a smaller one, at least for me.


----------



## Charliemotta

Are these the ACS T1s??


----------



## thatBeatsguy

charliemotta said:


> Are these the ACS T1s??




No, what were talking aboot is the *TTPod T1*, a dual dynamic universal IEM manufactured by a company that made a *music player app.* Astonishing, I know.


----------



## Charliemotta

Thanks, that makes sense. How do you like yours?  I was thinking either the T1s or the Ostrys but looking for input.


----------



## airomjosh

thatbeatsguy said:


> No, what were talking aboot is the *TTPod T1*, a dual dynamic universal IEM manufactured by a company that made a *music player app.* Astonishing, I know.


 
 Really? From what I know, this company is into DIY of IEMs and sells only in taobao. After selling more than 2000 pairs of T1 using a very effective marketing strategy they stop production. You can only get T1 from resellers now. This is the link of the shop. http://shop105866697.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.w7298327-6174018092.1.Wiwu46&v=1


----------



## thatBeatsguy

airomjosh said:


> Really? From what I know, this company is into DIY of IEMs and sells only in taobao. After selling more than 2000 pairs of T1 using a very effective marketing strategy they stop production. You can only get T1 from resellers now. This is the link of the shop. http://shop105866697.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.w7298327-6174018092.1.Wiwu46&v=1


 
 Wait, *what*? I don't get it. I looked at the stuff they had and apparently the *only thing there* is the T1.
 TTPod is a *music player app*. Period. If you don't believe me, head over to http://www.ttpod.com/ and tell me if they're a company which is "into DIY of IEMs."


----------



## Charliemotta

Oh really...Like ahh right
  
  
 http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T1


----------



## airomjosh

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wait, *what*? I don't get it. I looked at the stuff they had and apparently the *only thing there* is the T1.
> TTPod is a *music player app*. Period. If you don't believe me, head over to http://www.ttpod.com/ and tell me if they're a company which is "into DIY of IEMs."


 
 I see, we're talking the same company. Now, I know they also developed a music app player. Relax , boss . Anyway thanks for the information, you're great.


----------



## Charliemotta

Sorry, just trying to be funny at your expense. You're great too and so is your inventory.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

charliemotta said:


> Oh really...Like ahh right
> 
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T1




I don't get it. What are you trying to prove? That they're a DIY IEM manufacturer? Sure, you win; I don't care. But that doesn't mean that that's what they're going to be labeled as. They're developers to the core; that's how they started, and that's how they're going to be. Besides, we don't even know if they're going to go ahead and.p make another one.


----------



## Charliemotta

Sorry, just trying to be funny at your expense. Again I'm sorry, but I do like your inventory.






. ​
 Peace


----------



## robervaul

Quote:


xivlia said:


> Bhazard, well all i can say is that the IE800 clone that i bought was extremely good quality, the sound on that beat my ORIGINAL IE8, by miles. im not an expert on this, but honestly it was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*xivlia, *you're talking about the *YINJW ​**IE800 ​*?



http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.105.fm4KNl&id=38056842956



*No matter what you want it almost all to you, analysis, and high-low-frequency sound field, knot like, are transient exterminate ue900, tf10, w4R, IE80, se535 other big flagship model, either moving coil or moving iron, YINJW version IE800 can emulate any headphones within 3000, please do not think I'm bragging. . . Listen 15 days, satisfied or return.Definitely not sloppy.*



If this really is true, it would be a good cheap option.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

charliemotta said:


> *Sorry, just trying to be funny at your expense*. Again I'm sorry, but I do like your inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ohh...so *that* was what's going on. I feel like a total idiot right now. But mmkay, moving on.
  
 I recall a *lot* of people saying that the B3 Pro is *very* power hungry. The question is: how much? I've been eyeing the *Fiio E17/E09K* amp/DAC combo for a while and from the looks of it, I think that might be a worthy investment, considering I have a setup for both portable and for home use. Could the E17 alone power the B3 enough for portable use, or will I have to stay at home to really enjoy its sound?


----------



## peter123

What's the total cost of the e17/e09k combo?

The x3 could also be an alternative if the two alternatives are close in price. 

Just a thought.....


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

bhazard said:


> Very comfortable. Seals well with many tip types, comes with a few useful types, including a wide bore. Easy to drive.
> 
> Boosted mid-bass with triple flange and small bore tips. Huge bass kick and impact to it, but semi sloppy. Might need more burn in. Wide bore is still boosted a bit, but more tame and less bleed. Wide bore increases chances of sibilance though, so I haven't found the perfect tip yet.
> 
> ...


 
 So, is more natural sounding? Or more neutral now that you figured out that you the boost on? =P How is it now that the boost is off and you done a commute with them? Mircophonics, etc. Details! =D


----------



## Netforce

thatbeatsguy said:


> Ohh...so *that* was what's going on. I feel like a total idiot right now. But mmkay, moving on.
> 
> I recall a *lot* of people saying that the B3 Pro is *very* power hungry. The question is: how much? I've been eyeing the *Fiio E17/E09K* amp/DAC combo for a while and from the looks of it, I think that might be a worthy investment, considering I have a setup for both portable and for home use. Could the E17 alone power the B3 enough for portable use, or will I have to stay at home to really enjoy its sound?


 
 More power hungry in comparison to other iems but I need an amp level for me. I personally am not listening at really loud volumes and drive it pretty easily from all my sources. On my galaxy s3 I am at around 50-60% volume. On my fiio x5 I am between 50-60 out of 120. On the 3ds I tried maxing out the volume and that was pretty loud, bit loud for me so I keep it usually 90%. On my dragonfly dac I am usually below 20%. While I do like a nice amp/dac you really only need one if your stock source needs an upgrade.


----------



## Kamakahah

robervaul said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> xivlia said:
> ...




Someone point me in the direction of the one that they feel is the best of them and I'll roll the dice. It'll be a fun experiment.


----------



## Netforce

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38056842956.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-2014-high-quality-IE800-in-ear-headphones-mp3-sport-earphone-stereo-metal-bass-portable-with/1605704870.html
  
 Certainly looks very much so like sennheiser ie800s


----------



## knives

netforce said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38056842956.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-2014-high-quality-IE800-in-ear-headphones-mp3-sport-earphone-stereo-metal-bass-portable-with/1605704870.html
> 
> Certainly looks very much so like sennheiser ie800s


 
 Aliexpress is a great place to discover what you can not buy in ebay.
  
 Those IE800 probably are fakes, as some IE8, IE80, EPH-100...


----------



## Netforce

Most definitely fake but we love to see how well the sound on fakes stand up on their own accord.


----------



## robervaul

be false is not the question. but what interests us is if YINJW version IE800 can emulate any headphones within 3000 CYN. (* knot like, are transient exterminate ue900, tf10, w4R, IE80, se535 other big flagship model,)*


----------



## bhazard

Since they have Sennheiser logos on them, they really shouldn't be talked about here. I'm all for budget finds and clone types, but not outright infringing logos.


----------



## robervaul

netforce said:


> Most definitely fake but we love to see how well the sound on fakes stand up on their own accord.


 
 Exactly, as discussed on TTPod t1 .


----------



## twister6

Once you mod Dolphins, there is NO going back!  Finally, got around taking those little inserts out.  Hello upper mid/treble details and clarity!!!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Once you mod Dolphins, there is NO going back!  Finally, got around taking those little inserts out.  Hello upper mid/treble details and clarity!!!




You're absolutely right, it really bring them to the next level.

Great pictures as usual!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Well, the last of the headphone motherload from China arrived yesterday (check earlier posts).
  
 I gave all of them a quick listen. So far I'm really impressed with the Havi and Ostry offering. Both have tremendous detail and clarity. So far between the two I give the slight edge to the Havi IMHO.
  
 I look forward to giving each of them a few days listen. I like to save the best for last.
  
 I'm sadly disappointed in the Astrotec ax35. For 75 USD I was hoping for more. It's not bad, it's just not great, at least not to me. If anyone is interested at a discount on a pair PM me.
  
 I'm going to be jamming the Sidy HK-1 for a few days first. So far I'm pleasantly surprised with these things. Rich and detailed. Awesome build (they put their money into the build and not the packaging). They look, feel, and sound much better than the 20 USD I paid for them. They sounded a little tinny and bright out of the box but that is disappearing as they burn in.
  
 Seriously guys, these Sidy HK-1 are pretty darn good, and slick looking. If anyone has tried their pricier models please share your impressions. If the HK-1 sounds this good, I might have to try the dm2 or mr-1.
  
 I'm done buying American audio products. The Asians got it going on. Peace out.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> You're absolutely right, it really bring them to the next level level
> 
> Great pictures as usual!


 
  
 Pistons mod will be next


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> ....
> I'm sadly disappointed in the Astrotec ax35. For 75 USD I was hoping for more. It's not bad, it's just not great, at least not to me. If anyone is interested at a discount on a pair PM me.
> ....
> Seriously guys, these Sidy HK-1 are pretty darn good, and slick looking. If anyone has tried their pricier models please share your impressions. If the HK-1 sounds this good, I might have to try the dm2 or mr-1.


 
  
 Personally, I wouldn't say I was disappointed with AX35, just with their sound signature tuning (kills clarity/details of vocals).  AX30 would have been a better choice, but I'm a sucker for anything with "enhanced" bass so ended up with AX35.
  
 Regarding SIDY, I'm waiting to receive DM2 from Penonaudio.  Very intrigued by their replaceable ducts, gives you more tools to fine tune the sound beside switching tips.  Will let you know my impressions (and lots of pictures, as usual) once I get it!


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't say I was disappointed with AX35, just with their sound signature tuning (kills clarity/details of vocals).  AX30 would have been a better choice, but I'm a sucker for anything with "enhanced" bass so ended up with AX35.
> 
> Regarding SIDY, I'm waiting to receive DM2 from Penonaudio.  Very intrigued by their replaceable ducts, gives you more tools to fine tune the sound beside switching tips.  Will let you know my impressions (and lots of pictures, as usual) once I get it!


 

 I'll take the "disappointed" comment back. It just seemed like there were something missing soundwise around the 3k range. There were many tracks where I found myself fidgeting with my eq in an effort to find the missing frequency. On a positive, the dynamic driver (bass) was really full and refined. I think it's a great set for someone who wants to experience a hybrid IEM. I also feel like this setup on the ax35 sets up great for long listening sessions. I feel like the ax35 was designed to be warm and sparkle in the highs without being sibilant, it just came at the cost of the 3k frequency not being there when it's expected to be present. I think my ears have been spoiled having owned the DN1K. While IMHO I feel like the armature driver overshadows the dynamic of the DN1K, but it is just the opposite in the ax35. I think the armature driver needs refinement or tuning. But then again, right now I'm comparing a $200+ hybrid to a $75 model. Don't get me wrong it's still a good set, but if I could spend my 75 bucks differently I probably would have purchased something else at that price point.
  
 I'm looking forward to your impressions on the Sidy. Thanks


----------



## Grayson73

hisoundfi said:


> I'll take the "disappointed" comment back. It just seemed like there were something missing soundwise around the 3k range. There were many tracks where I found myself fidgeting with my eq in an effort to find the missing frequency. On a positive, the dynamic driver (bass) was really full and refined. I think it's a great set for someone who wants to experience a hybrid IEM. I also feel like this setup on the ax35 sets up great for long listening sessions. I feel like the ax35 was designed to be warm and sparkle in the highs without being sibilant, it just came at the cost of the 3k frequency not being there when it's expected to be present. I think my ears have been spoiled having owned the DN1K. While IMHO I feel like the armature driver overshadows the dynamic of the DN1K, but it is just the opposite in the ax35. I think the armature driver needs refinement or tuning. But then again, right now I'm comparing a $200+ hybrid to a $75 model. Don't get me wrong it's still a good set, but if I could spend my 75 bucks differently I probably would have purchased something else at that price point.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your impressions on the Sidy. Thanks


 
 Well, you prefer both Ostry and Havi to AX35 and they're the same price, so I can understand being disappointed in the AX35.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Well, the last of the headphone motherload from China arrived yesterday (check earlier posts).
> 
> I gave all of them a quick listen. So far I'm really impressed with the Havi and Ostry offering. Both have tremendous detail and clarity. So far between the two I give the slight edge to the Havi IMHO.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the MR1 I could sell you for a discount price. Personally I didn't like them.
  
 I've been using the TTPOD T1 lately. It's up there with the Havi and Ostry, but I think it's in third place.


----------



## Hisoundfi

What did you not like about them?


----------



## pokenguyen

How is TTpod T1 compared to VSD1/S? They're at the same price and have good bass too, still balanced.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> What did you not like about them?


 
 They sound a little bloated and kinda distorted compared to all these other gems.
  
 TTPOD is better than the VSD1. Bass is neutral without EQ, but sounds really nice with a little EQ bump (just like the Havi)


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

The Fidues and the Ttpods are in my cart at Penon Audio. Is it better to save some of the money and go with the Ttpods over the Fidues?
  
 Edit: Here is something I found about the Ostry KC06A's, mainly packaging, etc.
 http://www.pt80.net/thread-639588-1-1.html


----------



## bhazard

bluephoenixhd said:


> The Fidues and the Ttpods are in my cart at Penon Audio. Is it better to save some of the money and go with the Ttpods over the Fidues?
> 
> Edit: Here is something I found about the Ostry KC06A's, mainly packaging, etc.
> http://www.pt80.net/thread-639588-1-1.html


 
 Fidue has 2 new models coming out in June or so. They might be better than their current offerings.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

bhazard said:


> Fidue has 2 new models coming out in June or so. They might be better than their current offerings.


 
 Not sure if I can wait that long! =P If you had to choose, would which would you pick for around $60 for overall: comfort, sound and build? I *really* need IEM's, the current headphones I have is literally turning my ears red where they are sitting / not getting any air.


----------



## drinksome

KC06A is available: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-KC06A-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones/1841631661.html


----------



## twister6

drinksome said:


> KC06A is available: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-KC06A-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones/1841631661.html


 
  
 I wonder how these sounds in comparison to KC06?


----------



## nick n

JBM 6600 ( 6mm dynamic micro drivers )  are here.
 Just opened them and took pics will wait and live with them for a bit before impressions. Dirt cheap and *they are small*. Look at them in comparison to the TRRS plug to get a feel for that.
  
 Pouch is that tensioned top snap open type, 3 sets of tips in addition to what is on them, clip, burn-n software on mini disc ( no doubt it's windows based so useless to me ). Check em out. $14 shipped.
  
 Another headfier also sprang for some around the same time, he may pop in sooner or later to let me know if I am crazy or not if he got them yet.
  
 Package is a fun read.
  I have to say the cable is rather impressive, reminds me of the one on the flagship Philips SHE9900 BA drivered iems. Really sturdy and doesn't seem to want to kink at all.

  

  

  

  
 Just reading the manual now some stuff that "stood out"

all metal housings
magnetic flux tube (?) "The same technology found in the speaker cables"
stated frequency response in manual itself ( same as auction listing ) is *6 - 23500* hz. So the back of the  box is wrong.
manual tells you how to properly insert them  by pulling up on the ear right hand then insert with left hand etc... kinda cool
 etc.
  
   Got them hooked into the IHIFI 812v2 for a good pounding and using V-moda Bliss 3.0 tips.
  
_BTW waynes world, you can sleep in these they are so low profile and tiny... get on it._


----------



## Netforce

drinksome said:


> KC06A is available: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-KC06A-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones/1841631661.html


 
 Positive feedback on the seller account so it looks legit. Now to take a risk or just wait for penon.


nick n said:


> JBM 6600 ( 6mm dynamic micro drivers )  are here.
> Just opened them and took pics will wait and live with them for a bit before impressions. Dirt cheap and *they are small*. Look at them in comparison to the TRRS plug to get a feel for that.
> 
> Pouch is that tensioned top snap open type, 3 sets of tips in addition to what is on them, clip, burn-n software on mini disc ( no doubt it's windows based so useless to me ). Check em out. $14 shipped.
> ...


 
 Where did you get a pair?


----------



## nick n

ebay 
  
 so far nothing harsh at all, picks up small trailing echoes in tracks, still breaking them in, maybe it is fullsized amp time.


----------



## Hutnicks

> Just reading the manual now some stuff that "stood out"
> 
> all metal housings
> magnetic flux tube (?) "The same technology found in the speaker cables"
> ...


 
 You have got to pop in that burn in disk and tell us whats on it.


----------



## Netforce

nick n said:


> ebay
> 
> so far nothing harsh at all, picks up small trailing echoes in tracks, still breaking them in, maybe it is fullsized amp time.


 
 Cool, I'll check it out.


----------



## Jonathanwyoyo

Pistons broke after about 2 months of constant use and I've decided I want to get more stuff.
  
 Currently looking at the Havi B3s, another pair of pistons, Ttpod T1, and Dolphins. Couple of questions.
  
 For one, I currently use Beyerdynamic dt770s. I like them a lot and I usually play them with some bass boost. I absolutely love the (imo) ridiculously powerful bass of the pistons (I mainly listen to EDM) but I'm completely fine with less bass. I'm looking for a pair of headphones that are more portable, light, and stylish. Is it worth getting the Dolphins?Are they better than/comparable to the dt770s or should I go for a different pair? 
  
 Also, I was looking around for some cheap headphones to mess around with and try out, I noticed the KZ-A1, KZ-R3, These, these, and these. (I put in links to the taobao page for each) But are any of these worth getting, if I get the four headphones I listed off at the top of the post? I assume getting the four makes getting a handful KZ headphones pointless, am I correct in my assumption? The last one especially interested me because I hadn't seen anyone review them or try them out and according to what I can tell they're contenders against the Xiaomi Pistons. 
  
 Oh, and are the headphones I listed at the top a good set to buy? Those seem like the headphones that keep showing in this thread so I guess those are the best to try out, but am I missing any other headphones I should buy?
  
 Sorry for the barrage of questions, thanks guys.


----------



## nick n

hutnicks said:


> You have got to pop in that burn in disk and tell us whats on it.


 

 my custom computer has side mounted  drive so the tray slides out up and down , the little disc slips out inside 
  
 anyhow on it it says the following:
 www.360doudou.com
  
 it is their site, also found a link with an entire history of headphones starting from 1890 , care instructions etc.


----------



## Netforce

jonathanwyoyo said:


> Pistons broke after about 2 months of constant use and I've decided I want to get more stuff.
> 
> Currently looking at the Havi B3s, another pair of pistons, Ttpod T1, and Dolphins. Couple of questions.
> 
> ...


 
 The dolphins are in my opinion better than the dt770. They are slight bass boosted more towards the sub bass though they are really not a really basshead can.


----------



## nick n

So I actually fully opened the manual on those
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and there is 2 full pages on what burn-in is, why it does what it does, the whole deal. It seems the software is noise generator where you enter the start and end frequencies, they are saying that generally low end sounds ( 20-100 hz ) "is appropriate"  Generally 8 hours or longer depending on headphones.  This is neato. Looks to be able to generate White noise and pink noise.  I should look at it on the laptop soon.  I like this it's fun.
  
 "hit scan and cycle"


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> So I actually fully opened the manual on those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Neat. If it works it might make a slick diagnostic tool as well.


----------



## Charliemotta

I just got my KZ-A1's today and they are awesome. I was very skeptical for 10 bucks and I'm sure glad I did now. Where did you buy your pistons and which model and how much did you pay?
  I'm looking to buy the Pistons (the 2014 commemorative edition) or the Ttpod T1.


----------



## peter123

After spending the last couple of weeks fine tuning my t50rp I must say that they, the sr325is and the Dolphin's are certainly in a league of their own compared to the other full sized headphones that I own. Oneclosed, one open and one portable, makes me really considering selling of the rest of the bunch except maybe the Pro80's and Q40's that's still very nice in certain situations or with some gengres. This says a lot of how much I value the Dolphin's.

When it comes to IEM's there's much tougher competition among the ones I own. My self imposed maximum price limit of $100 for iem's is probably playing a big role in this. I could easily list ten pairs that I find equally enjoyable but in different ways. Seeing the quality one gets in the sub $100 department now I really don't see any need for spending more as long as I've got a nice collection of full sized cans as well. 

Just some thoughts on a Saturday morning 

Edit: I forgot to mention that the FiiO E12 really is a great little amp. Works great with both the sr325is and the t50rp's. For the $88 I paid for it it's really a steal, couldn't be more happy with my purchase.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> After spending the last couple of weeks fine tuning my t50rp I must say that they, the sr325is and the Dolphin's are certainly in a league of their own compared to the other full sized headphones that I own. Oneclosed, one open and one portable, makes me really considering selling of the rest of the bunch except maybe the Pro80's and Q40's that's still very nice in certain situations or with some gengres. This says a lot of how much I value the Dolphin's.
> 
> When it comes to IEM's there's much tougher competition among the ones I own. My self imposed maximum price limit of $100 for iem's is probably playing a big role in this. I could easily list ten pairs that I find equally enjoyable but in different ways. Seeing the quality one gets in the sub $100 department now I really don't see any need for spending more as long as I've got a nice collection of full sized cans as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 All this talk about the Dolphins really make me want to buy a pair. That, and they look like a smaller, wired version of a Parrot Zik, which is really cool.
 Sadly, i can't seem to be able to find them on TaoBao. Have any of you guys had any luck with purchasing these from TB?


----------



## airomjosh

thatbeatsguy said:


> All this talk about the Dolphins really make me want to buy a pair. That, and they look like a smaller, wired version of a Parrot Zik, which is really cool.
> Sadly, i can't seem to be able to find them on TaoBao. Have any of you guys had any luck with purchasing these from TB?


 
 I bought them from this TB shop  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.0.sxeOSw&id=35072957883&_u=3nadsou490a


----------



## gyx11

penonaudio has them still on offer for 99 usd, though only in white and blue (no champagne). I most definitely recommend them as a very good seller


----------



## airomjosh

It would be more practical if he buys them from TB because he's in China. It will only cost him 66 USD for the ocean blue and 60 USD for other colors.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

airomjosh said:


> I bought them from this TB shop  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.0.sxeOSw&id=35072957883&_u=3nadsou490a


 
 Thanks.


----------



## nihontoman

are these dolphins better than onkyo headphones? these are 90$ on amazon, I'm pretty sure build quality will be better on onkyo but what about sound? did anyone compare those two?


----------



## gyx11

I read some of the reviews which placed them close to the level of the sennheiser momentum on ears. the dolphins imo are at the level of the senn momentums, so I would I would imagine they are at least equal to the onkyos. sound signature wise however, they're clearly different: the onkyos are known for rather thin on bass, the dolphins are definitely not lacking in that aspect.


----------



## Netforce

I pulled the trigger on a pair of onkyo I can give them a comparison to my pair of modded Dolphins later today.


----------



## nihontoman

netforce said:


> I pulled the trigger on a pair of onkyo I can give them a comparison to my pair of modded Dolphins later today.


 

 that'd be great.


----------



## gyx11

netforce said:


> I pulled the trigger on a pair of onkyo I can give them a comparison to my pair of modded Dolphins later today.




I am about to pull the trigger on one of these too. everything will hinge on your comparison!


----------



## Charliemotta

Which onkyos?


----------



## peter123

Most certainly the Onkyo es-hf300/fc300. As far as I know Onkyo has only one pair of headphones available yet.


----------



## Charliemotta

How much is 参加促销：? for the Dolphins?​


----------



## nihontoman

Yes, I meant hf300. Thanks peter


----------



## Netforce

So got the onkyo few hours ago

  
 Here are some comparisons and impressions between the modded dolphin and fc300


 Bass:
 The dolphin's have some bass boost toward the sub bass and it is quite good, tight controlled and little overall bleed into the mids. I like my headphones bassy but don't mind if they aren't especially bassy/basshead headphones. The onkyo have quite a bit more emphasis towards the mid bass and I would call these some standard basshead headphones. It is rather tight and controlled as well and has overall more bass quantity than the dolphins. Though as a result of having more bass there is some bleed into the lower mids. Overall with bass I wouldn't say one is too much better than the other as they both focus on different things, the dolphins with sub bass and the onkyo with mid bass but certainly more. If I did have to lean one way I would say the dolphins for less bleed into the mids and slightly better control though that may be a result of having less bass quantity.
  
 Mids:
 Both mids are quite fantastic both quite rich and fairly detailed on both. The onkyo as I mentioned I found had some bleed from the bass. Overall both are very competent in the mids, male and female vocals sound quite good. No real victors for me in the mids, maybe the dolphins.
  
 Treble:
 In the treble there are some notable differences. As a result of the foam mod with the dolphins the treble became a bit more forward and while I don't mind that so much I did notice a bit more sibilance as a result. The dolphins overall became a brighter headphones and while I am quite used to it and can eq it down if a song is especially sibilant that may not be for everyone. The Onkyo on the other hand doesn't have an as forward treble but it is forward enough to really sound quite nice and detailed without sibilance issues. I have another pair of headphones that are quite bass boosted with a quite recessed treble, the phiaton ms 400, and those have a quite dark signature. The onkyo in comparison to the phiatons aren't a really dark headphone but aren't a really bright headphone so it strikes nicely in the middle. If I would have to say I prefer the treble of any I would say onkyo as they aren't as laid back to give a dark sound signature but isn't as forward to hit sinilance problems.
  
 Soundstage:
 Had I not removed the foam from the dolphins this might of been a closer contest, but as I have this hands down goes to the dolphins. Soundstage after the mod has really improved and I have fallen in love with this headphone again. Even with my issues with the sibilance as a result of the mod I would handily do it again if I had to (though I wouldn't want to since that was a pain in the rear). The soundstage on the onkyo aren't especially small it is quite decent and nice. I just really would say the dolphins take soundstage quite handily.
  
 Comfort:
 The dolphins is over ear though my ears touch the inner cup slightly. I have used the dolphins at work without the foam mod and it gave my ears even less space and after a few hours my ears did end up a bit sore. The onkyo on the other hand is on ear though for an on ear ear the cup size is quite massive and isn't uncomfortable for the short time I've used them. My earlobe is touching all of the inner cup with the exception of the top and bottom of my ear lobes which touch the pads. I would imagine these would get uncomfortable quicker than the dolphins but I have only had them for a few hours and been taking them off and on a bit. So I would say overall comfort I would say go for the dolphins though I was moving some boxes outside in this dumb and hot California heat earlier with the onkyos and it wasn't too sweaty for me.
  
 Isolation:
 Both are quite good, companies did not cheap out on real crappy pads and though each are not real leather the pleather used works quite well. When I had the onkyo on earlier I missed a few calls from my mother and she was not too pleased about that. At work with the dolphins my boss has gotten upset a few times as he tries to get my attention while I had the dolphins on and I couldn't hear him. Overall I haven't really reached a conclusion between the two as I have only had the onkyo for a short time.
  
 Accessories:
 So the onkyo came with the headphones, some reading material, a plasticish bad and one cable. The dolphins came with two cables, a hard shell case, some reading material, and the headphones.
  
 Build:
 The dolphins have some nice metal parts and a lot of plastic materials. The onkyo is mostly plastic though really hard plastic and some metal parts here and there. It swivels really similar to a lot of other headphones. Both are built quite nice so no real conclusion on my part and really based on preference. The dolphins did have a bit of squeak in the left cup but I fixed it with some wd40.
  
 Overall:
 Both are really evenly matched headphones, I would say in my opinion I like the dolphins more for it's bigger soundstage. The onkyo I would recommend for bassheads with a real good overall sound and real nice treble. The onkyo I got off amazon for $108 if you factor in tax but I am a prime member so I went for two day free shipping. The dolphins I got secondhand from bhazard and price to performance I would say the dolphins perform better with the mod though it does give a more forward treble and give some sibilance. The onkyo are a really great value and I would say they handily outclass my phiaton ms400 in nearly every category soundwise for my bassy headphone.
  
 These are only my brief impressions of the onkyo and even without any form of burn in I did find the onkyo to sound quite good. Not a too big believer in burn in though.
  
 tl;dr: dolphin sub bass based, foam mod removal = more soundstage, bit more sibilant, over ear
 onkyo mid bass based, much bassy, beauty treble, on ear


----------



## Netforce

Hope that helps those looking at the onkyo or the dolphins. I will be stepping out for a few hours but will be back if you got any questions/comments.


----------



## rebelinho

Hi there guys, I've been following thse Dolphin reviews/questions quite attentively, and I got a couple of questions:
  
 - How do they compare to the Brainwavz HM5 in terms of sound quality and isolation?
 - Where can I get the Dolphins in black?
  
 thanks in advance


----------



## peter123

netforce said:


> Hope that helps those looking at the onkyo or the dolphins. I will be stepping out for a few hours but will be back if you got any questions/comments.




Great comparison Netforce I really enjoyed reading it


----------



## peter123

HM5 vs Dolphin's, copied from a PM I answered a couple of weeks ago:

"Regarding hm5 and the Dolphin's they're pretty much opposites. Hm5 got great soundstage (for a closed can), are a bit cold (analytical) in the presentation and does not offer much in the bass department. To be honest I find them a bit boring and are not using them much.

The Dolphins on the other hand have a much warmer soundsignature, smaller soundstage (actually the only grip I've got with them) and really nice bass. I think that they remind a lot of the Momentums with a bit more subbass and a tad better clarity.

They both offer great isolation and clarity. I would consider the hm5 to big for portable use though. The cups on them are at least twice the sice of the cups on the dolphin's."

This was before I removed the foam on my Dolphin's. Even if the mod helped a lot with the soundstage I'd still say that the HM5 got the edge there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rebelinho

it helps a lot. your comparison brought up some more questions: if the dolphins cups is at least half the size of the HM5's ones, does it mean that the Dolphin's are on ear, or are they a proper circumaural headphone? and the previous question: where can I get them in black? white and that oceanic blue are completely off my choices, as well as that green-ish gold.


----------



## peter123

They are around the ear.

Sorry I have no idea if they even exist in black.


----------



## nihontoman

netforce said:


> Hope that helps those looking at the onkyo or the dolphins. I will be stepping out for a few hours but will be back if you got any questions/comments.


 

 thanks, helped a lot. Now I kinda want dolphins...


----------



## gyx11

netforce said:


> So got the onkyo few hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is a superb review netforce. many thanks for it!

I am a little surprised about the bass of the onkyos. I guess I got confused with reviews with a different model, 

I know you don't believe in burn in, but if you stick to listening to the onkyos and do detect any changes, be sure to let us know!

I haven't given any updates on my experience with dolphins. initially I complained of some sibilance after performing the mod. well, that was in essence due to turning up the treble on my e07k to my favored +2/+4 for my IEMs which I use more frequently, with the treble set to 0, the treble really is just nice. extended presence without the sibilance. needless to say, soundstage had improved noticably, as well as a tinge of more airiness to the lower mids imo


----------



## twister6

I'm a bit puzzled by a comment of Dolphin being more sibilant after the mod.  It will sound brighter with a more open soundstage, but highs don't sound that harsh to my ears, just perfect.  After this mod, it really went up in value, IMHO.


----------



## airomjosh

twister6 said:


> I'm a bit puzzled by a comment of Dolphin being more sibilant after the mod.  It will sound brighter with a more open soundstage, but highs don't sound that harsh to my ears, just perfect.  After this mod, it really went up in value, IMHO.


 
 Did they get closer to Vmoda -XS after the mod?


----------



## twister6

airomjosh said:


> Did they get closer to Vmoda -XS after the mod?


 
  
 In terms of upper mids/treble?  After the mod Dolphin sounds brighter than XS.  It's still slightly v-shaped, but that mod brought up vocals more upfront, though I think XS has vocals more balanced.  Of course, Dolphin kills XS in sound isolation and bass, while XS steps over anything in build quality and being super compact when folded.
  
 I was actually doing more listening with Dolphin on a few of my typical offending sibilant tracks, and in a few cases it came borderline close but not as bad as neutral/revealing Ety's or ATH-IM02.  So I guess some might find Dolphin a bit too bright after the mod, YMMV.  So, I have to re-track back my previous comment.  Yes, after the mod it will be a little more sibilant but not harsh.  But I personally will not go back, really like how much more revealing the sound is now while still retaining a powerful bass.


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> So got the onkyo few hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good comparison. Now I know I'm ready to receive my Dolphins. I liked the Onkyos when I demoed them


----------



## peter123

@Twister6
I agree with you on the treble. I don't find it sibliant either. Just more sparkling and energetic. 

Might be personal preference or difference between the pairs.....

Edit: Or it may be as simple as different sources


----------



## Netforce

Hey guys, thanks for the comments. This was probably my longest written comparison between two headphones and didn't know how well it would come out.
  
 About the sibilance, it looks like opinions are a bit mixed about it. Been noticing sibilance on especially sibilant tracks with my modded dolphins, I don't mind so much bright headphones just some sibilance here and there bothers me. But yeah maybe it maybe just me or my pair, still find them a fantastic pair of headphones just the sibilance is my only real negative about them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

There's a lot of talk about the Dolphins, but has anyone tried the pricier Don Scorpio drama? 

I'm interested in impressions on the drama. 

Thanks


----------



## Hisoundfi

We need a little "drama" on this blog lol


----------



## peter123

Bhazard has posted his impressions on the Drama in this thread. Should be easy to find wit the "search this thread" tool. If I remember correct his conclusion was basshead cans with good clarity.


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> About the sibilance, it looks like opinions are a bit mixed about it. Been noticing sibilance on especially sibilant tracks with my modded dolphins, I don't mind so much bright headphones just some sibilance here and there bothers me. But yeah maybe it maybe just me or my pair, still find them a fantastic pair of headphones just the sibilance is my only real negative about them.




Yeah, some tracks are just sibilant, and there's not much to be done about it if you get a revealing pair of headphones. A pair of headphones that never shows any sibilance obviously has a treble/detail problem.


----------



## jim723

There have been many discussions on removing the foams of the Dolphin headphones to make the mids and highs more prominent and brighter. It’s still a little difficult for me to understand what that means. Can anyone compare the mids and highs of the modded Dolphin with the Grados, such as SR80 or SR325. Are we talking about Grado kind of mids and highs? Thanks.


----------



## peter123

I can compare the modded Dolphin's with Grado SR325is if that's of interest. It will probably be a couple of days before I get the time to do it though.

I can say right away that if you don't have any problem with the 325's you won't have it with the Dolphin's either. I'm sure they're smoother even without having done any direct comparison.

I love them both


----------



## jim723

peter123 said:


> I can compare the modded Dolphin's with Grado SR325is if that's of interest. It will probably be a couple of days before I get the time to do it though.
> 
> I can say right away that if you don't have any problem with the 325's you won't have it with the Dolphin's either. I'm sure they're smoother even without having done any direct comparison.
> 
> I love them both


 
 I have a pair of 325is and when I use them with a tube hybrid amp (Vali for example) they sound great to me. Although I feel 325is a little too bright when paired with solid state amp. Looking forward to reading your comparison. Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay guys, I've been on a listening marathon of these Asian gems and I think I'm ready to give my verdict in terms of what I prefer.

I will just for now do a greater than, or equal to comparison.

I did my listening through either my Sony Walkman f806 run with a fiio l5 adapter into my fiio e18 amp, or through my stock Samsung Galaxy S which is a spare phone that I use on the go for music only (Ya, I know it's old) through a Monster Cable line into a fiio e6 amp. The media app I prefer is Google Music which I always stream or download in their highest quality setting (whatever that is).  Like I said, I'm by no means an audiophile, I'm just willing to spend some cash to make my music sound good.

This wouldn't be fair unless I shared my preferred sound signature. I like my music to sound rich and warm with ample bass that is full, clear and not overly punchy and doesn't bleed into the midrange. Mid bass bloat drives me crazy. Good midrange is most important to me. It doesn't have to be in front of bass and treble, but it has to be clear regardless of how a set of phones is tuned. I listen for male voices to not have too much bass coming through in lower tones, and with female voices I listen to see if they are accurately portrayed (often times iems tend to do female voices no justice IMHO).  I want to hear good separation between sounds and instruments. I like to hear sounds that the recording artist didn't intentionally put into music (it shows me that what I am listening to is clear and accurate). I like treble that is clear and  accurately portrayed. I Iisten to see if cymbals sound like they should. I like my treble to sparkle without being sibilant. To be honest, I just want to find products that give me that "wow" feeling when I first listen to them. It's cool to go up to someone and have them listen to whatever cans I'm jamming and see their reactions. As I read the forums on this site, I guess you call it "the gift of head fi".

My music preferences are basically everything except country. I will jam pop, rock, jazz, classical, dub step and pretty much anything that suits my mood. I figure that the more I listen to, the more the opportunity to find things I like.

BTW, I don't listen to a ton of dub-step but the new Skrillex album "Recess" is awesome when played through some good earphones, just saying... It played a big part in drawing my conclusions. For Rock I listened to Metallica's Black album and Pink Floyd's "Dark side of the Moon" remastered album. Other albums listened to were Muse's "Black Holes and Revelations", Daft Punk's "Random Access Memories", and the Tron legacy Soundtrack. I listened to some Bob Marley and Michael Jackson hits as well. I also did comparisons with Dr Chesky's binaural recordings. If you want a good reference to guage your headphones at home, get some Dr Chesky stuff. Even if you don't listen to it, it's very good for gauging what you have.

With that being said, here is my opinion in terms of preference. Please understand that This is only an opinion from a novice music enthusiast. I only post this to consider when buying your next set of personal audio products, and maybe save someone a couple bucks or prevent someone from buying something they don't like. I will list everything I own, so if someone has any of the same products, and/or prefers a similar sound signature to mine they can use it as reference. So, here we go...

Dunu DN-1000>Havi B3 Pro I (old version)>Audio Technica ATH-M50>Denon C751K=Ostry KC06>Monster Gratitude (love the sound, hate the look and fit)=Vsonic VSD1S=Xiaomi Piston 2.0 =Xiaomi Piston IF=Soundmagic e30>Sony MH1 (with adapter)=Sony MH1C>Monoprice MHP-839=Sidy HK1=Monoprice 9927=Sony MDR-EX310LP>Koss Portapro=Soundmagic e10=Astrotec AX35=Don Scorpio Bass Colour (I DO NOT like the fit or comfort)>Sony MDR-EX58V=Meelectronics M6>JVC HA-FX40>Meelectronics A151P>Sony XBA-1>Sony XB500

I'm done buying headphones for a while (although those dolphins are tempting). I'm going to enjoy these, as I pretty much have a pair for every day of them month. I guess picking out a pair of headphones for the day will be a part of picking out what I'm going to wear lol.

A big thank you to pioneers of this thread like Bhazard, Peter123, and mochill. You guys saved me from a lot of trial and error with this thread. I never would have taken interest in the Chinese market and would have continued to buy overpriced stuff at Best Buy if it wasn't for you head-fiers. You guys rock.

Thanks, I hope this helps someone pick their next set of cans.


----------



## mochill

My friend...go buy the Martin Logan mikros 90 while they are left...its a diamond in the rough


----------



## cel4145

mochill said:


> My friend...go buy the Martin Logan mikros 90 while they are left...its a diamond in the rough




I heard that the Mikros is losing it's place as FOTM to the Dolphin


----------



## Darner

cel4145 said:


> I heard that the Mikros is losing it's place as FOTM to the Dolphin


 
  
 I'd say it's on the bottom of the FOTM.


----------



## airomjosh

I've read somewhere on this thread that bhazard prefers the Dolphins over the Mikros. Any other comparisons on these two good sounding portable headphones?


----------



## mochill

I love the speed ,resolution,bass ,soundstage on the mikros...plus the look classy and beautiful


----------



## cel4145

darner said:


> I'd say it's on the bottom of the FOTM.




The FOTM always has to start at the bottom


----------



## Grayson73

Seems like Dolphin or S680 are the best full sized closed headphones; not sure which because nobody has tried both.  
  
 Any good full sized open headphones?


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> My friend...go buy the Martin Logan mikros 90 while they are left...its a diamond in the rough


I don't know about those things... The design is sleek, but my ears start to sweat just looking at pictures of them online. The reviews also talk about them having a pretty brutal clamp. I'm just not sure I'm sold on them considering summer is just around the corner.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got my sennheiser ie8 in from eBay... 

What! ABSOLUTE AND TOTAL MAJOR BOGUS CRAP. 

I was probably experiencing high blood sugar or something bidding on a Chinese product that seemed to good to be true. 

They are absolute s#it, and sound horrible. 

I just filed a complaint after two days of messaging the seller. 

Has anyone (probably everyone) ever gotten knock offs on eBay? If I file a complaint I will get my $ back, right?


----------



## Hisoundfi

hisoundfi said:


> I got my sennheiser ie8 in from eBay...
> 
> What! ABSOLUTE AND TOTAL MAJOR BOGUS CRAP.
> 
> ...


Shenzhennheiser=sadface


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> I got my sennheiser ie8 in from eBay...
> 
> What! ABSOLUTE AND TOTAL MAJOR BOGUS CRAP.
> 
> ...


 

 The official resellers are the only safe place to buy IE8/80/800.
 How much did you pay?


----------



## BenF

grayson73 said:


> Seems like Dolphin or S680 are the best full sized closed headphones; not sure which because nobody has tried both.
> 
> Any good full sized open headphones?


 
 Put Takstar Pro 80 on that list too. I have just heard them for a few minutes out of the box - very impressive.
 Could be a perfect all-a rounder.


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> 60 bucks. The packaging was epic and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. However, as soon as you take the actual product out of the box it's very cheap plastic and flimsy. It's the worst sounding thing I've ever heard. I could get a pair of $5 iems from the gas station that would sound better than these things.
> 
> The official resellers are the only safe place to buy IE8/80/800.
> How much did you pay?


----------



## Charliemotta

IE8's are like $400. Ebay stands behind everything. File a complaint saying "not as advertized".


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> IE8's are like $400. Ebay stands behind everything. File a complaint saying "not as advertized".



I already did. I just hope it ends up I get my 61 dollars back, and the a-hole that tried ripping people off gets banned from eBay.


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> 60 bucks. The packaging was epic and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. However, as soon as you take the actual product out of the box it's very cheap plastic and flimsy. It's the worst sounding thing I've ever heard. I could get a pair of $5 iems from the gas station that would sound better than these things.


 
 60$ ? You knew what you were buying.


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> 60$ ? You knew what you were buying.




Actually, it was listening to someone else's "oem" sennheiser ie8 (that he got from China) that got me interested. They sounded fantastic and not far off from the real deal. I thought maybe these were the same thing as what he had. Unfortunately I was mistaken.


----------



## jant71

If you want the cheaper than the real thing type deal, the only way to go should be the Earmax version or maybe the TinGo version


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> If you want the cheaper than the real thing type deal, the only way to go should be the Earmax version or maybe the TinGo version


 If I get my money back I'll take a look at them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jant71

Someone did get a pair of the 80's a bit ago and seems happy with them and the ebay feed back on them that I read is good as well for the 80's. http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/2745#post_10500275


----------



## robakri

grayson73 said:


> Seems like Dolphin or S680 are the best full sized closed headphones; not sure which because nobody has tried both.
> 
> Any good full sized open headphones?


 
  
  


benf said:


> Put Takstar Pro 80 on that list too. I have just heard them for a few minutes out of the box - very impressive.
> Could be a perfect all-a rounder.


 
  
 What about chinese open phones - I'm quite curious about that as well. Is the takstar hi2050 undisputed champion in open budget chifi? Only phone I ever see mentioned being anywhere close is the somic mh463 and possibly the superlux wilderness (not chinese but close enough).


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> Actually, it was listening to someone else's "oem" sennheiser ie8 (that he got from China) that got me interested. They sounded fantastic and not far off from the real deal. I thought maybe these were the same thing as what he had. Unfortunately I was mistaken.


 

 You can just buy Havi B3 Pro MK1 for 60$ and boost it's bass in EQ.


----------



## fnkcow

jant71 said:


> If you want the cheaper than the real thing type deal, the only way to go should be the Earmax version or maybe the TinGo version


 
 Or the KZ version


----------



## sbose

@Hisoundfi
  can you describe bass level of dn1k with e30 and kc06, and mids between kc06 and dn1k 
 i am considering to buy it but i am worried that may be they are too bassy for me.


----------



## salawat

hisoundfi said:


> I got my sennheiser ie8 in from eBay...
> 
> What! ABSOLUTE AND TOTAL MAJOR BOGUS CRAP.
> 
> ...


 
 only get the earmax or tingo or kz versions, but the way i approach these similar styled headphones, is that if in the listing they show any picture with the sennheiser logo, i automatically do not buy, as i just think it's a knock-off thats rubbish. and they usually turn out to be, but for $60 i personally think you're better off getting either havi b3 pro-1 or ostry kc06


----------



## mochill

Bass on dunu isn't very bassy maybe a tad more sud and mid bass , the miss are same


----------



## mochill

Kc06a Shipped....ohhh yea and dunu dn2k will be coming in two three days


----------



## Grayson73

benf said:


> Put Takstar Pro 80 on that list too. I have just heard them for a few minutes out of the box - very impressive.
> Could be a perfect all-a rounder.


 
 I have the Pro 80 and like them.  I think someone said Dolphin was better, and I haven't seen a Pro 80 vs. S680 compare yet.


----------



## BenF

grayson73 said:


> I have the Pro 80 and like them.  I think someone said Dolphin was better, and I haven't seen a Pro 80 vs. S680 compare yet.


 
  
 I might be able to do it in a few days.


----------



## peter123

So I finally got a chance to sit down and compare the highs on sr325is and the Dolphin's.

The sr325is are definetley brighter allover and are more prone to sibliance. This is not a problem for me since I love their sound but it's still a fact. On the other hand I also think that they stretch a little bit further up but the difference is a not big.

So the conclusion is that the Dolphin's has a bit smoother highs.

I would still rate the Grado's higher but not buy much. The sound signature of the two are quite different though.


----------



## cel4145

Got the Donscorpio Dolphins today. My first impressions are very positive, and I can't wait to hear them after letting them break-in for a day or two. They are clearly a very good value and worth every penny. 

Some first thoughts:

*Penon Audio*
This is my third time ordering from Penon Audio. Each time they sent an email acknowledging the order, and then within about a day, a notice that the order had shipped with tracking number. 

They always package very well. This one was packed in both a layer of plastic and paper around a stiff cardboard box that had the Dolphin retail packaging inside (with shrink wrap around that). 

*Opening the box*
As has been previously pointed out, the retail boxing for the Dolphins is very nice packaging. I'd be happy to give this as gift--it would be impressive upon opening--and the retail packaging was well preserved by Penon Audio's packing. 

Inside are the two cords (one with mic and controls) and carrying case. When I first opened the case, I was a little surprised by the size of the Dolphins. For some reason, I thought they'd be a little larger. I'd say that they are close in size to the Sennheiser Momentum on-ears or Onkyo ES-HF300s, only with full cups to go over the ears instead of pads for on ear. The smaller size was a plus for me because my main goal was a headphone for portable use. They are definitely lightweight and comfortable, and despite the smaller size, the ears of my XXL hat size head did fit within them well, and I get a good seal. Because of their size, when placed flat in the case as is the design, the case is fairly thin in depth. Should fit well in a backpack or messenger bag in contrast to the rounder, thicker in depth Slappa case I have for my M50s. 

Initial comfort has been good. I've only worn them a couple times for about half an hour. But the pads are cushy enough, and they are lightweight enough that I could imagine wearing them for hours without even noticing they are there. 

I got the champagne color Dolphins, and it is a little more muted than the stock photos would indicate. Not a problem for me (I'd just as soon have the color more demure), but people should be aware that the marketing photos probably have a good bit of color saturation added with Photoshop. 

*Listening after 5 to 6 hours of burn-in*
The frequency response signature of the Dolphins reminds me of the Doscorpio Bass Colours, only perhaps a little less bass. It seems like Donscorpio decided to target the same listener with these headphones. They are definitely bassy, but the bass emphasis is centered in the subbass region, just like the Bass Colours. Somewhere in the upper midbass range the bass emphasis seems to finish rolling off, and then there is no warm mid bleed (which I dislike). 

Also like the Bass Colours, the mids do not seem very recessed. Definitely some treble emphasis. But not too much for me. Because of the lack of bass bleed, if one is listening to classic rock or some music where there is very little bass content under 100hz, they may sound more cold than warm. So they tend to have a different character depending on the genre of music. With modern EDM which has subbass, you get some nice kickass bass impact. 

And in comparison to the Bass Colours, they are more refined in SQ. Definitely a difference between the Donscorpio $35 IEM vs. the $100 over ear headphone. 

I'll post some more impressions in a couple of days. Right now, I'd say that they clearly compete in class well with headphones in the $125 to $150 range. I would suggest these as an alternative to the Onkyo ES-HF300 (although I'm going on memory, having demoed them at home about six months ago) for someone wanting more subbass emphasis.

I can also see why others are preferring them to the ATH-M50s, although the M50s bass emphasis is centered higher (or perhaps wider) and the M50s might be more attractive to bassheads. In fact, as Peter123 previously mentioned in the thread, some bassheads might feel that the Dolphins don't have enough bass. And I would agree. It's not because there's not plenty of emphasis where there is emphasis. But I think a lot of bassheads expect more impact in the upper midbass region. 

Finally, I think the Dolphins deserve their own appreciation thread. I'm guessing I'm volunteering someone else to start it other than me. (lol) But they do deserve more appreciation and discussion


----------



## twister6

Just had to pick up my jaw off the ground!!! Got today a package from Penonaudio (the ONLY place to get your headphone gems!!!) with... SIDY DM2. 
  
 Had only a few hours of burn-in, and it's already mind blowing.  Don't even need to use black (extra bass) or silver (upfront mids) filter duct - they do change the sound, but it becomes either too sub-bassy or the opposite way with a complete removal of the bass.  Red filter-duct is "golden" together with included audio-technica eartips - perfectly balanced transparent sound with amazing crystal clear details, even with some bass enhancement extended down to sub-bass and fast punchy mid bass, great treble details, no sibilance, clear/detailed mids (vocals sound amazing), wide front row soundstage (much wider than average).  Great build quality though a bit slippery due to the shape (all metal housing).  Great cable, no microphonics, but surprised there is no chin slider.  The only concern is a short strain relief by earpieces.  But everything else is perfection.  I know, it's a new toy hype   I will be working on my usual review for XDA, so will provide a full review link and will post detailed pictures in a few days.
  
 So far, I'm very impressed!!!


----------



## fnkcow

twister6 said:


> Just had to pick up my jaw off the ground!!! Got today a package from Penonaudio (the ONLY place to get your headphone gems!!!) with... SIDY SM2.
> 
> Had only a few hours of burn-in, and it's already mind blowing.  Don't even need to use black (extra bass) or silver (upfront mids) filter duct - they do change the sound, but it becomes either too sub-bassy or the opposite way with a complete removal of the bass.  Red filter-duct is "golden" together with included audio-technica eartips - perfectly balanced transparent sound with amazing crystal clear details, even with some bass enhancement extended down to sub-bass and fast punchy mid bass, great treble details, no sibilance, clear/detailed mids (vocals sound amazing), wide front row soundstage (much wider than average).  Great build quality though a bit slippery due to the shape (all metal housing).  Great cable, no microphonics, but surprised there is no chin slider.  The only concern is a short strain relief by earpieces.  But everything else is perfection.  I know, it's a new toy hype   I will be working on my usual review for XDA, so will provide a full review link and will post detailed pictures in a few days.
> 
> So far, I'm very impressed!!!


 
 Thoughts against IM03?


----------



## mochill

Do you mean dm2 because there isn't a sm2 on the website...i will also be receiving the dm2 if that is what you have


----------



## mochill

Also need to get the mr1


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Do you mean dm2 because there isn't a sm2 on the website...i will also be receiving the dm2 if that is what you have


 

 Yeah, DM2!  D/S, keys next to each other, was too excited while typing


----------



## mochill

How are the soundstage ...and how are they sounding now


----------



## mochill

I am using my hk1 and enjoying there naturalistic sound


----------



## twister6

fnkcow said:


> Thoughts against IM03?


 
  
 IM03 sounds a bit fuller and richer in tonality, overall a little more detailed.  Though DM2 sounds a bit thinner, we are NOT talking about night'n'day difference.  If anything, with a red duct-filter it's almost like a scaled down version of IM03.  OK, we are talking about triple BA driver IEM with a removable cable design and sturdier build that cost $300 more. So if you put things in perspective, single dynamic driver DM2 is an AMAZING value with a FANTASTIC sound.  The only negative is a short strain relief and narrowed down toward the end slippery body (which at the same time contributes to a great acoustics of wide soundstage).
  
 I wasn't sure what to get, and Penonaudio guys actually recommended this one to me.  That was an excellent recommendation.  If you think about it, SIDY => DIY-Sound with all the customization you can get from different tips and duct filters.


----------



## mochill

Which version do you have


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Which version do you have


 

 Silver line cable version.  The soundstage is definitely wide...  I had probably 4-5hr of burn in with pink loop, the sound just gets better, tighter.  Using red filter and supplied large size AT eartips.  I'm very impressed!!!  Can't wait to get a second opinion, from you 
  
 This is exactly a sound I was looking for awhile.  I love balanced sound with some bass quantity - this one nails it.  It's not too bright, a bit warm but not too much.  Perfect separation of lows, mids, treble.  Very detailed with a wide soundstage where I can pin point every sound.  Definitely sounds natural to me.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I am using my hk1 and enjoying there naturalistic sound


Agreed. The hk1 blew me away when I listen to it. I love the build also. These are very tip dependant, but once you get the right seal they are super impressive.


----------



## Siva108

What would you guys recommend for someone who's looking for a bass centric headphone/IEM?
  
 I basically looking for something with deep sub-bass which also has lots of impact but remains detailed.
  
 I was thinking of buying the KZ-A1 based on what the first post says, but do you guys have any other suggestions?
  
 I'm looking into either IEMs or a closed back full size headphone.


----------



## twister6

siva108 said:


> What would you guys recommend for someone who's looking for a bass centric headphone/IEM?
> 
> I basically looking for something with deep sub-bass which also has lots of impact but remains detailed.
> ...




Maybe ATH-IM50?


----------



## Siva108

Thanks for that. But I was thinking of going with a Chinese brand. I'm looking for one of those cheap IEMs/headphones that blow much more expensive ones out of the water.
  
 Oh and I'm looking for deep, rumbling bass with excellent impact. I'm a huge basshead. To give you guys an idea of the bass I'm after, I found the bass on the beats and SE215s (EQed to boost bass) to be very underwhelming. I found the bass on the CX300s to be underwhelming too.
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## Inszy

Don Scorpio Bass Colour.


----------



## zunehdrocks

siva108 said:


> Thanks for that. But I was thinking of going with a Chinese brand. I'm looking for one of those cheap IEMs/headphones that blow much more expensive ones out of the water.
> 
> Oh and I'm looking for deep, rumbling bass with excellent impact. I'm a huge basshead. To give you guys an idea of the bass I'm after, I found the bass on the beats and SE215s (EQed to boost bass) to be very underwhelming. I found the bass on the CX300s to be underwhelming too.
> 
> Thanks guys!



xiaomi pistons 2 (not exactly up to your basshead standards)
Donscorpio bass colour
sony x10
m audio q40
sony xb series


----------



## gyx11

I just auditioned the Onkyo HF-300 headphones. It was a short ~5 minute listening session as I was in a bit of a rush, but here are the main bits, in comparison with my Don Scorpio Dolphins:

 - Bass quantity, particularly sub-bass, seems to be larger. Definitely hits harder
 - Sub bass texture seems its strongest suit, best out of any headphones I've tried so far (admittedly not a lot)
 - Mid bass is decent
 - Mids are moderately recessed (but not too weak) whilst the DSD can't really be said to be recessed at all
 - Treble is very smooth. Zero hint of sibilance. Might be slightly more extended
 - Very clear sounding
 - Detail is above average
 - Soundstage is impressive. Width, depth and height are all present.
 - Isolation is good
 - Fit seems to be for smaller heads. May be tight clamping force for larger heads

 I wished I had more time with these to have a better gauge as to how much I liked it. I consider myself to be bass adverse, but I must say this was one of the only headphones thus far which has actually made me focus and appreciate on the bass rather than the higher frequencies.

 I would place it very close to the DSD in overall ranking, but just a hair's breath lacking. Do note I did not have an amp with me, whereas I've been using my DSD with my Fiio E07K almost all the time.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> I am using my hk1 and enjoying there naturalistic sound


 
 I have the MR1 if you want to try it. Personally I think they are just ok.


----------



## mochill

How much


----------



## Darner

This is more related to cables, but ready-made as opposed to the DIY materials that get dealt with on threads elsewhere. I was looking for a good quality pure copper cable, flexible and not too thin or too thick, and ended up researching the brands below. I decided on this one yesterday and bought it, had to limit myself to one of the models:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-1-5M-3-5mm-Black-Audio-Extension-Cable-Male-Male-Aux-Audio-Cord-For-Cell/110158_1331979522.html
  
 These are the others I was considering, from the same brand ("Ugreen" or "Green Alliance"):
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-high-quality-blue-and-purple-1-5M-3-5MM-Male-to-Male-nylon-mesh-phone/110158_1332122446.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-Quality-Gold-plated-3-5mm-male-to-male-audio-cable-for-car-aux-cable-aux/500578_1795984966.html
  
 Then there's "Cabos" from "Fujicables":
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/CABOS-Enthusiast-Gold-Plated-3-5mm-Male-To-Male-Vehicle-mounted-Stereo-Audio-Cable-1-5/1738024728.html
  
 And "Vention" which might be better known:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/VENTION-Hot-selling-1-5M-black-color-car-aux-cable-Gold-Plated-3-5mm-male-male/536610_1461870066.html
  
 I need a headphone cable for my Sony MDR-7520s, and all these brands claim to use OFC conductors and quality materials. I did some google-transating of the products on Ugreen's website, which is www.lulian.cn.
  
 Anyway, thought I'd share...


----------



## nihontoman

gyx11 said:


> I just auditioned the Onkyo HF-300 headphones. It was a short ~5 minute listening session as I was in a bit of a rush, but here are the main bits, in comparison with my Don Scorpio Dolphins:
> 
> - Bass quantity, particularly sub-bass, seems to be larger. Definitely hits harder
> - Sub bass texture seems its strongest suit, best out of any headphones I've tried so far (admittedly not a lot)
> ...


 

 thanks for the review. the other review contradicted this one. maybe there is variances with fit and isolation...


----------



## Grayson73

twister6 said:


> Silver line cable version.  The soundstage is definitely wide...  I had probably 4-5hr of burn in with pink loop, the sound just gets better, tighter.  Using red filter and supplied large size AT eartips.  I'm very impressed!!!  Can't wait to get a second opinion, from you
> 
> This is exactly a sound I was looking for awhile.  I love balanced sound with some bass quantity - this one nails it.  It's not too bright, a bit warm but not too much.  Perfect separation of lows, mids, treble.  Very detailed with a wide soundstage where I can pin point every sound.  Definitely sounds natural to me.


 
 How do they sound straight out of cell phone or laptop?
  
 Based on your descriptions, they blow away Pistons, AX35, E10, ATH-CKX9iS and 7is, and RE400?


----------



## mochill

I bet they will...especially listening to the performance of the hk1 which is astonishing and natural sounding for a 5mm micro driver iem


----------



## Charliemotta

What are we talking about here, sounds interesting.
 Thanks


----------



## peter123

@twister6
Have you heard the Havi B3 original, if so how do they compare to the DM2?


----------



## mochill

Sidy hk1 from penonaudio.com awesome sexy and compact


----------



## Grayson73

charliemotta said:


> What are we talking about here, sounds interesting.
> Thanks


 
 Sidy DM2.  Check Twister6's posts.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> I pulled back on the Sidy DM2. I found a really detailed review from someone in China that compared the VSD1 and the DUNU 1k to it, and the VSD1 and DUNU were both overall better. At $60, I feel it is too expensive if the VSD1 already sounds better in some areas.


 
 Interesting. I wonder if the DM2 also went through an unannounced upgrade.


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the DM2 also went through an unannounced upgrade.


 
 Twister got me into checking out the Don Scorpios, and the HK1 is very good for the price, so I might check out the DM2. I was somewhat underwhelmed by the Sidy MR1 with red nozzle, but I might burn it in more and try it on the GO 1000.
  
 Sidy and KZ both seem to be the best DIY vendors from China that I've come across.


----------



## twister6

grayson73 said:


> How do they sound straight out of cell phone or laptop?
> 
> Based on your descriptions, they blow away Pistons, AX35, E10, ATH-CKX9iS and 7is, and RE400?


 
  
 Driven by Note 2 (Neutron MP), they sound a little warmer and darker in comparison to X5, but still very detailed and wide.  I don't consider myself a true audiophile, but rather a consumer audiophile, or something like that   Since I listen to a lot of commercial hard hitting EDM, my ultimate test is usually stepping down to Avicii "True" album to explore details of softer sounds and vocals, and with a lot of other headphones vocal test fails in there.  Here vocals sound very lush, natural, and perfectly balanced (in my opinion, even so there is emphasis on low end, these are not v-shaped).
  
 Again, just my opinion because of my personal preference of warm balanced detailed sound signature, DM2 is better than Pistons, AX35, E10, CKX9 and 7, and DX160ie.  I don't have HAVI B3 to compare.  RE400B is in a different class of warm neutral sound, which I really enjoy.  Plus balanced driver will sound wider.  As a matter of fact because I was getting so frustrated with balanced RE400B version that came with HM700 DAP (even using included adapter doesn't make it sound great with a regular audio source), I'm actually getting a regular RE400 to use with X5 and Note 2.
  
 Btw, Penonaudio told me that moving forward SIDY only going to include red and black duct filters because a while/silver one doesn't sound good.  They are right, that duct filter kills the sound, almost like a high pass shelving filter that wipes out all the lows.  So who knows, maybe they are monitoring their sound quality and tweaking driver accordingly?
  
 I really can't wait for Mochill to get his so we can hear another impression.  I always worry that I might be getting carried away with a new toy syndrome which clouds my judgement.  But it's a second day of listening to these, and I still enjoy it very much.


----------



## peter123

I know what he'll say:


----------



## mochill

Lolzzzzzzz


----------



## twister6

Though I have made a number of posts already with my initial impressions of SIDY MD2, I finally put together my official review which you can find here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2744626
  
 I'm not going to copy the whole review, you can check it out above.  Just want to copy my sound overview and also include pictures for your enjoyment!
  
 "Black filter duct added substantial amount of sub-bass rumble to satisfy even a basshead demand, but of course you have to pay a price of a little bloated low end and reduction in mids level due to overpowering bass. But once you move to a Red filter duct - you are rewarded with a sound heaven!!! I found the best combination that worked for me was with Audio-Technica largest tips. I didn't even have to do too much of burn-in, 4-5hr of running a pink loop sealed a deal for me! DM2 has a perfectly balanced warm transparent sound I heard in a while! Starting with a low end, even with red duct you get an enhanced bass quantity extended down to sub-bass layer and a fast punchy mid-bass. It's very well controlled, detailed, and separated without spilling or overpowering mids, and actually got a bit tighter even after a short burn-in. Mids are very well detailed and sound natural. I absolutely love the clarity of upper mids and top end which makes vocals sounds very clear, lush, and natural. Not too bright or pushed back, in my opinion these headphones are definitely not v-shaped (despite fun factor of enhanced bass quantity). Treble is very detailed and clear as well, not too bright yet still with a pleasant sparkle, very easy on your ears without fatigue while listening for extended period. Definitely don't have to worry about sibilance, the sound is very smooth. And if that wasn't enough, the soundstage is quite wide with a detailed instrument placement which is surprising for in-ear headphones.  Also, it was equally easy to drive it from a dedicated DAP and my Note 2."


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> Though I have made a number of posts already with my initial impressions of SIDY MD2, I finally put together my official review which you can find here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2744626
> 
> I'm not going to copy the whole review, you can check it out above.  Just want to copy my sound overview and also include pictures for your enjoyment!
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, nice review and great pictures, too! Those interchangeable filters look mighty unseful, I have to say. Makes you feel like you own three different pairs, maybe. 
  
 However, I do find their packaging really...crappy, but you get what you pay for, I guess (but what about the Pistons?). Also, the strain reliefs on the IEMs don't seem to be very long. That might be a durability issue IMO. How do they do in the durability department? Are they okay for workout use? Also, how do they pair up against the Ostry KC06 and the Havi B3? Seeing as they're in the same price range, it would be fair to have them go head-to-head.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Sidy hk1 from penonaudio.com awesome sexy and compact




Let me add a little bit to this. These have an awesome build. They seem very solid and the whole thing seems high quality. The cable is very much similar to the soundmagic reference series. It's constructed much better than the $20 price tag would indicate. Strain reliefs are well designed. They can be worn normally or over the ear (which I prefer). Just holding them in your hand, the quality cable, the solid materials, and the weight to them, you would feel that you have something higher end in your hands. There's not too much for accessories. Just a velvet like material bag, and some tips. Mine came from penaudio in a hand serial numbered brown box. 

Finding a good fit was tough, but WELL worth it. At first listen they were a little bright and tinny sounding. I have a good number of hours into these, and that has gone away, leaving me with an awesome sounding set of iems. A v-shaped, rich and detailed sound that is on par or better than the Pistons IMHO. Excellent clarity (although slightly recessed) mids and really nice treble that isn't lacking in any way, and doesn't have any annoying spikes. They are incredibly fun to listen to. 

Be careful with these, as I do get a little bit of driver flex when pushing them in my ear. However, lifting my ear and inserting them "properly" will prevent this from happening again. 

I'm really excited. If the hk1 is this good for a measly 20 bucks, I can't wait to try their higher end stuff!


----------



## twister6

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow, nice review and great pictures, too! Those interchangeable filters look mighty unseful, I have to say. Makes you feel like you own three different pairs, maybe.
> 
> However, I do find their packaging really...crappy, but you get what you pay for, I guess (but what about the Pistons?). Also, the strain reliefs on the IEMs don't seem to be very long. That might be a durability issue IMO. How do they do in the durability department? Are they okay for workout use? Also, how do they pair up against the Ostry KC06 and the Havi B3? Seeing as they're in the same price range, it would be fair to have them go head-to-head.


 

 I guess we will have to wait for mochill to do comparison with KC06 and Havi B3 Pro, I don't have those, though might get KC06A in a near future.  For workout use you gotta make sure you have eartips that will keep these in your ears sitting tight, or use provided earhooks for over the ear fitment.  Durability is a question of time.  Packaging, a matter of personal taste...  I have seen more expensive ones with minimalistic packaging..
  
 For me sound quality has a top priority, and everything else comes second   Some people hate any hint of bass and only want neutral analytical sound, others won't touch anything without pounding bass and don't care about recessed mids.  DM2 has a perfect sound signature for my taste.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> I guess we will have to wait for mochill to do comparison with KC06 and Havi B3 Pro, I don't have those, though might get KC06A in a near future.  For workout use you gotta make sure you have eartips that will keep these in your ears sitting tight, or use provided earhooks for over the ear fitment.  Durability is a question of time.  Packaging, a matter of personal taste...  I have seen more expensive ones with minimalistic packaging..
> 
> For me sound quality has a top priority, and everything else comes second   Some people hate any hint of bass and only want neutral analytical sound, others won't touch anything without pounding bass and don't care about recessed mids.  DM2 has a perfect sound signature for my taste.


 
 So basically it's almost like owning three pairs of IEMs. I guess I could care less about the packaging, but having seen the Pistons...
 It's still a bargain, though, seeing the potential of the three pairs of filters. I'm going to try to talk it over with my dad...


----------



## smith

twister6 said:


> I guess we will have to wait for mochill to do comparison with KC06 and Havi B3 Pro, I don't have those, though might get KC06A in a near future.  For workout use you gotta make sure you have eartips that will keep these in your ears sitting tight, or use provided earhooks for over the ear fitment.  Durability is a question of time.  Packaging, a matter of personal taste...  I have seen more expensive ones with minimalistic packaging..
> 
> For me sound quality has a top priority, and everything else comes second   Some people hate any hint of bass and only want neutral analytical sound, others won't touch anything without pounding bass and don't care about recessed mids.  DM2 has a perfect sound signature for my taste.


 

 How easy are the DM2 to drive ....Could a Iphone drive them.


----------



## twister6

smith said:


> How easy are the DM2 to drive ....Could a Iphone drive them.


 

 16 ohm impedance, very easy to drive and these are very efficient!


----------



## MuZo2

Does someone have KZ-ED3 ?


----------



## mochill

I'll be getting the ed3 soon when I can buy them


----------



## laon

I'm getting Sidy DM2, can't resist those horn shape. 

Will post comparison with KC06 when I got them.


----------



## erudite

grayson73 said:


> Seems like Dolphin or S680 are the best full sized closed headphones; not sure which because nobody has tried both.
> 
> Any good full sized open headphones?


 
  
 Yeah it would be good if there was a comparison of the s680 and the dolphin.
  
 From what i have heard isolation isn't great on the s680 whereas it is pretty good on the dolphins.


----------



## Zelda

laon said:


> I'm getting Sidy DM2, *can't resist those horn shape*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 funny, that's the reason i'm very interested in them. 
  
 at least i hope those exchangeable nozzles work well, unlike  some "not worth naming" iem i got


----------



## laon

zelda said:


> funny, that's the reason i'm very interested in them.
> 
> at least i hope those exchangeable nozzles work well, *unlike  some "not worth naming" iem i got *




Hmmm, KZ GR? 

So you're getting them too? should be fun to read your comparison with KC06.


----------



## Zelda

laon said:


> Hmmm, KZ GR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 nope. actually they look similar to those GR. but believe me, they're *really** *not worth the money. not the retail, 50% or even 70% off. my favorites budget She3*6*80 beats them in every way.
 i admit that i could have got a bad batch, but i doubt it


----------



## laon

Well at least we can be sure this one can't be that bad since an experienced member here has testified as such, I just hope I'll like the sound signature.


----------



## twister6

zelda said:


> funny, that's the reason i'm very interested in them.
> 
> at least i hope those exchangeable nozzles work well, unlike  some "not worth naming" iem i got


 
  
 LOVE your detailed reviews, and can't wait for your DM2 impressions!
  
 The shape is unique, but its a bit slippery sucker!
  
 Regarding filter ducts/nozzles, they do work but only 2 out of 3 are useful.  Penonaudio told me that silver one going to be discontinued moving forward since it alters sound too much (almost like a surgical cut of low frequencies).  Black one was nice to try out to hear how bass can ruin a sound   Red one is just perfect.  Don't expect a neutral balanced sound, you are still getting a healthy amount of bass quantity with it (love it!!!).


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> LOVE your detailed reviews, and can't wait for your DM2 impressions!
> 
> The shape is unique, but its a bit slippery sucker!
> 
> Regarding filter ducts/nozzles, they do work but only 2 out of 3 are useful.  Penonaudio told me that silver one going to be discontinued moving forward since it alters sound too much (almost like a surgical cut of low frequencies).  Black one was nice to try out to hear how bass can ruin a sound   Red one is just perfect.  Don't expect a neutral balanced sound, you are still getting a healthy amount of bass quantity with it (love it!!!).


 
 The MR1 is sort of the same way. Black has too much bass, red leans toward neutral with a nice bass kick.
  
 Still too much distortion in it for me though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just pulled the trigger on the dm2.

BTW I just found out that bigbargainonline (eBay store) is the same seller as penonaudio! #eBaybucks!


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the dm2.
> 
> BTW I just found out that bigbargainonline (eBay store) is the same seller as penonaudio! # eBay bucks!


 
 The Ebay store normally includes a shipping charge that Penon itself does not have.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Im in love with my hk1. The more I listen to it the better it gets. Super rich sound bordering on boomy. Easy to drive. It almost has the same sound signature as the monster gratitude. Gratitude might be a bit better in the mids and treble but not much. These are epic, they completely destroy the piston 2.0 IMHO and are my pick for best $20 iem. 

The sound IS NOT for everyone. However, if you want good isolation, deep sub bass that doesn't bleed into the midrange, and minimal sibilance with a nice sparkle at the end, I implore you to try them.

I just pulled the trigger on the dm2. If the hk1 sounds this good for 20 bucks, I'm expecting the dm2 to whisk me away to a audiophilic dimension I've never been to before lol


----------



## laon

bhazard said:


> The Ebay store normally includes a shipping charge that Penon itself does not have.




Nah, their Penon store actually include the normal shipping charge on ebay. Sidy DM2 is $59 on their ebay page... plus $6 shipping. Guess how much is the "free shipping" DM2 on Penonaudio.com?


----------



## Hisoundfi

laon said:


> Nah, their Penon store actually include the normal shipping charge on ebay. Sidy DM2 is $59 on their ebay page... plus $6 shipping. Guess how much is the "free shipping" DM2 on Penonaudio.com?


I compared prices. There is minimal or no difference once you add up the shipping and cost. However I would assume we would be supporting penonaudio.com more by purchasing from the actual website, as there is no middle man, and thus no eBay fees for Mr Penon to pay


----------



## mochill

Hk1+ filter removable mod does wonders ...DO IT


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

mochill said:


> Hk1+ filter removable mod does wonders ...DO IT


 
 Mochill, what filter removable mod?
  
 Twister, how are the DM2's in the comfort department? Seems like me ordering the Narmoo S1's may have fell through, so looking for some others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You said there were slippery, is that just for putting them into the ears or them sliding out of them.


----------



## twister6

As long as you are using the best fit tips, they will not slide out. I find them very comfortable with included AT large eartips. The slippery part is the narrow down back of the barrel, so have to grab them around wider part. Still love the sound!


----------



## mochill

The only filter on the hk1 is the fabric filter on the nozzle


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Looking for a recommendation!
  
 + Price around $50-$60 [ Been eyeballing some on Penon's website. ]
 + IEM's, can not really handle Headphones where I live. Tends to get muggy and hot.
 +  I'm afraid of to much bass or sibilance, due to me getting headaches.
 + I mainly need them to be comfortable and pretty natural sounding
 + Pretty solid build would help.
 + Pretty easily driven, will be using them at my PC or possibly phone. Can't afford DACs and AMPs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks to Twister for the suggestion about posting here, may get more recommendations.


----------



## mochill

Hk1


----------



## steepers

bluephoenixhd said:


> Looking for a recommendation!
> 
> + Price around $50-$60 [ Been eyeballing some on Penon's website. ]
> + IEM's, can not really handle Headphones where I live. Tends to get muggy and hot.
> ...



Higher end of your budget go kc06, super easy to drive and good bass(not anemic but not overpowering) Also insanely small, took some getting used to but easy to get accustome to.


----------



## failly

Hey guys,
  
 I recently saw the KZ - ED1 and they seem promising. I am thinking to pick one up from aliexpress but first have a question.
 Does anyone own a pair of the ED1? If so, how are they? Also, how many eartips come with them?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## bhazard

failly said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently saw the KZ - ED1 and they seem promising. I am thinking to pick one up from aliexpress but first have a question.
> Does anyone own a pair of the ED1? If so, how are they? Also, how many eartips come with them?
> ...


 
 The ED1 is good for it's $10 price, better than the KZ-A1. It just doesn't hold a candle to the Ostry KC06 and Havi B3 Pro1.
  
 The ED3 will be coming out soon.


----------



## altrunox

I was looking for a full review of the moxpad x3, but didn`t found anything...could someone help me?
 Are they really worth?
 Thx.


----------



## bhazard

altrunox said:


> I was looking for a full review of the moxpad x3, but didn`t found anything...could someone help me?
> Are they really worth?
> Thx.




They are absolutely worth the $20 they are going for. Bassy but pleasing.


----------



## altrunox

Thx for the fast answer.
 And are they durable?
 I was going to buy an cheap awei ES800B just to use it while i`m walking to work but i`ve seen that many people had problems with them after a while, so i thought it would be worth to pay a little more to have something more durable.
  
 Or the pistons would be a safer choice? I just need something that last one year.


----------



## austin587

What cans do the Havi-b3 sound closest to?


----------



## failly

bhazard said:


> The ED1 is good for it's $10 price, better than the KZ-A1. It just doesn't hold a candle to the Ostry KC06 and Havi B3 Pro1.
> 
> The ED3 will be coming out soon.


 
 EDIT: Nevermind, found the answer for my own question.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is ECCI a DIY brand, same as Sidy or KZ?


----------



## airomjosh

Nope, ECCI is an audio company with a solid background, same level with Vsonic, Astrotec, and Dunu. They focus on making entry level IEMs and portable amps.


----------



## airomjosh

sorry double post


----------



## twister6

airomjosh said:


> sorry double post


 
  
 Re-posting my comment I left to your question after my RE-400 review.  Perhaps we can discuss it further in here about which one is better RE-400 or DM2.
  
 To be honest, they are not in the same sound signature category to compare.  RE-400 ergonomics, fit, comfort is better, and mids sounds a little more natural.  DM2 has more upfront mids and a strong fast bass (mid-bass hump, and a lot faster attack than RE-400).  I listen to a lot of commercial EDM music, so my preference leaning more toward DM2 because I like fast deep impact bass in my ears.  Also, DM2 soundstage is a bit wider.  RE-400 is great all around listening for more relaxing laid back enjoyment.  Also, I consider them my reference IEMs to compare other headphones against because I feel they represent sound relatively accurate, neutral enough to compare to.  RE-400 is lighter and more comfortable, while DM2 has a bolder look and shape which could be a bit slippery, but still they are planted firmly in my ears.
  
 One thing to note, RE-400B paired up with HM700 balanced output (not talking about sound signature but the actual wiring of V+/V- swing instead of V+ to ground) - sound much better than RE-400 regular unbalanced.  The width of the sound in RE-400B and additional details is a step above RE-400.  But at the same time, HM700 has a very neutral cold signature, where I prefer a warmer X5, but listening to X5 with RE-400B (using inline adapter to covert from balanced to unbalanced) sounds the same as listening to regular unbalanced RE-400.  So, the "magic" always stays with a balanced wiring and it's driver source.  Perhaps one of these days I will have to check out HiFiMAN balanced output DAPs.


----------



## altrunox

Ordered the grey moxpad x3 today, let's see if they're that good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 i'm just worried whith the warranty...hope it last one year.


----------



## Grayson73

bluephoenixhd said:


> Looking for a recommendation!
> 
> + Price around $50-$60 [ Been eyeballing some on Penon's website. ]
> + IEM's, can not really handle Headphones where I live. Tends to get muggy and hot.
> ...


 
 Zero Audio Tenore or Ostry KC06


----------



## airomjosh

twister6 said:


> Re-posting my comment I left to your question after my RE-400 review.  Perhaps we can discuss it further in here about which one is better RE-400 or DM2.
> 
> To be honest, they are not in the same sound signature category to compare.  RE-400 ergonomics, fit, comfort is better, and mids sounds a little more natural.  DM2 has more upfront mids and a strong fast bass (mid-bass hump, and a lot faster attack than RE-400).  I listen to a lot of commercial EDM music, so my preference leaning more toward DM2 because I like fast deep impact bass in my ears.  Also, DM2 soundstage is a bit wider.  RE-400 is great all around listening for more relaxing laid back enjoyment.  Also, I consider them my reference IEMs to compare other headphones against because I feel they represent sound relatively accurate, neutral enough to compare to.  RE-400 is lighter and more comfortable, while DM2 has a bolder look and shape which could be a bit slippery, but still they are planted firmly in my ears.
> 
> One thing to note, RE-400B paired up with HM700 balanced output (not talking about sound signature but the actual wiring of V+/V- swing instead of V+ to ground) - sound much better than RE-400 regular unbalanced.  The width of the sound in RE-400B and additional details is a step above RE-400.  But at the same time, HM700 has a very neutral cold signature, where I prefer a warmer X5, but listening to X5 with RE-400B (using inline adapter to covert from balanced to unbalanced) sounds the same as listening to regular unbalanced RE-400.  So, the "magic" always stays with a balanced wiring and it's driver source.  Perhaps one of these days I will have to check out HiFiMAN balanced output DAPs.


 
 Thanks for the brief explanation, bro.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just got a pair of gr07 BE on eBay for $120 shipped. These are damn near impossible to find now days.


----------



## mochill

The kc06 gold sound better to me then the gr07BE


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> The kc06 gold sound better to me then the gr07BE


Is there a difference between the gold and the silver ones?


----------



## mochill

Color preference ...the gold is sexy


----------



## mochill

If you want a much complete iem from china then I say the dn2k is the way to go


----------



## Hisoundfi

hal rockwell said:


> Is ECCI a DIY brand, same as Sidy or KZ?


What is a Diy brand?


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> If you want a much complete iem from china then I say the dn2k is the way to go


I hear some people saying the dn2k is bass anemic and even brighter than the dnk, which is already too bright for my taste. 

I don't even know why I'm still dumping cash out for iems when all I do is listen to my $19 hk1 lol. I love these things!


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> What is a Diy brand?


 

 Do It Yourself - small assembly company that uses other brands' parts


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> Do It Yourself - small assembly company that uses other brands' parts


well then, whatever parts, and whatever little shop Sidy has going, they are doing it right haha


----------



## Hisoundfi

Has anyone sampled the Maya t1 or t3?


----------



## airomjosh

hisoundfi said:


> Has anyone sampled the Maya t1 or t3?


 
 I think Bazard has tried the Mayas before.


----------



## bhazard

airomjosh said:


> I think Bazard has tried the Mayas before.


 
 I have both. Nothing special sound quality wise, but they come with a ton of useful accessories. I haven't been able to sell mine in months though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Hk1+ filter removable mod does wonders ...DO IT


I tried the filter mod, then put the filter right back on. Ummmmm, what does this do aside from expose the driver to dust, dirt, and grimy ear rubbish? I notice no change in sound IMHO. No disrespect my friend, I would rather keep the filter on.


----------



## mochill

Ordered the ed3


----------



## bhazard

ED3 on its way:


----------



## mochill

Mine too


----------



## steepers

Lol going to wait for more impressions before I sell these, they sound amazing already and if other people confirm what you stated I'll be pulling the trigger. Also who knows maybe the ed3 will end up being better 

EDIT:
Replied to the wrong the thread :/ 

Still relevant to this thread however, its about the KC06 and how the KC06A will stack up to it


----------



## failly

steepers said:


> Lol going yo wait for more impressions before I sell these, they sound amazing already and if other people confirm what you stated I'll be pulling the trigger. Also who knows maybe the ed3 will end up being better




Which one are you talking about with 'they sound amazing'


----------



## bhazard

My Dunus still haven't shipped yet


----------



## Zelda

Another Amp review
http://www.head-fi.org/t/718790/review-firestone-audio-fireye-hdb-new-balance


----------



## bhazard

The Topping NX1 caught my eye recently for $40. Ordered it. Should be a nice competitor to the lower end Fiio amps.


----------



## mochill

Why not buy the x5


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Why not buy the x5


 
 $300+ price difference, plus I backed the Geek Wave.


----------



## mochill

With all these amps and what not...just could've bought the x5 and be done


----------



## garcsa

Does everybody thinks that X5 really worth its price? Wote or post  -


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> With all these amps and what not...just could've bought the x5 and be done


 

 Yeah, and then look at X5 thread   Now, people are talking about X5 is not being enough so they are getting E12 with a stack up kit lol!!!  And a few days later report back "uh, doesn't make too much difference, but I keep it anyway" Of course, if you want to drive 300 ohm load, you need external amp.  For in-ears - X5 will be great.  Btw, I think X1 will be the real deal.  Scaled down version of X5 for $100, that should be a killer!


----------



## mochill

I have x3 and x5 and don't need an amp...but the sound is definitely worth it and more


----------



## cel4145

zelda said:


> Another Amp review
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/718790/review-firestone-audio-fireye-hdb-new-balance




Speaking of amps, I bought the Fire Phoenix DAC 02 desktop USB/headphone amp a couple of years ago for my son. The sound quality is definitely very good for the money, and it has held up well to teenager abuse. Penon Audio carries it: http://penonaudio.com/FIRE-PHOENIX-DAC-02


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> I have x3 and x5 and don't need an amp...but the sound is definitely worth it and more


 

 No DX90? 
  
 I'm actually looking forward to X1.  X5 is great, but a bit too bulky to drag around.  I have been using HM700 with included armband, great when exercising, but handicapped by balanced output wiring (though RE-400B sounds friggin' awesome, that soundstage width is mindblowiing!).   Oh, and X7 android beast is coming up next 
  
 Btw, how does KC06A sounds paired up with X5?  I really enjoy DM2 with X5, though had to downgrade from fw2.0 to fw1.2 because the latest one sounds a bit neutral versus 1.2 being a little more colored which I enjoyed better.  X5 (fw1.2) + DM2 (w/red duct) => slamming bass impact!!!


----------



## steepers

failly said:


> Which one are you talking about with 'they sound amazing'


 
 Sorry replied to the wrong the thread  but I was talking about the KC06


----------



## failly

steepers said:


> Sorry replied to the wrong the thread  but I was talking about the KC06


 

 Haha oh okay. Was curious.


----------



## mochill

Heavenly pairing with kc06A plus the fiio x5


----------



## KTZeen

bhazard said:


> ED3 on its way:


 
  
 How much did you pay for the headphones and where did you order it from?


----------



## bhazard

ktzeen said:


> How much did you pay for the headphones and where did you order it from?


 
 Taobao store + Mistertao.com
  
 http://taoctt.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4010-2825821719.4.rxLLlQ&search=y&orderType=newOn_desc
  
 Around $25 or so


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Thought I'd revive this thread, if only for a little while.
 Anyway, I'd like to ask a question: Don Scorpio *Drama* or *Dolphin* and why?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## originalsnuffy

I purchased a pair of $11 headphones based on a recommendation here.  They came in a very unmarked package without even identifying the brand from China.  And the headphones did not even show R or L.
  
 Have not broken them in yet.  And I am realizing that I don't really like IEM type headphones that much; prefer ear buds.  Anyway if the phones start sounding good I will go back to AlliExpress and figure our what I had purchased.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Kc06 + soundmagic a10 (bass boost on) is a great combo. Takes some of the sizzle off of the kc06 and gives it the low end kick in the pants it needs. Soundstage is nicer also.


----------



## mochill

Sizzle baby sizzle


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sidy DM2 just came in, thumbs up!
  
 They're ugly as s**t, but they sound great! Very full sound! Where it falls short to the kc06 in high end detail, it makes up for in the low end (red filters used)
  
 Well worth their price tag, and come with a fair amount of accessories. Silver tips are a waste.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Sidy DM2 just came in, thumbs up!
> 
> They're ugly as s**t, but they sound great! Very full sound! Where it falls short to the kc06 in high end detail, it makes up for in the low end (red filters used)
> 
> Well worth their price tag, and come with a fair amount of accessories. Silver tips are a waste.


 
  
 As I've been told, silver tips won't be included moving forward.  Yes, the bass punch is awesome!!!


----------



## Hazelsteel

Tenores vs kc06a or something else? Close to pulling the trigger now.


----------



## pokenguyen

hazelsteel said:


> Tenores vs kc06a or something else? Close to pulling the trigger now.


 
 Tenores, KC06A, Havi B3 Pro, or upcoming Vsonic VSD3. No one is absolute winner, you should try them before purchase (if you can).


----------



## Hazelsteel

Don't have the possibility to try them beforehand. What are their differences?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Found a awesome discovery with the dm2... 

Using the double flanges that come with the accessories, if you push them all the way around the tips and up to the housing, you cover the vent on the the tip and give the dm2 a whole new sound much similar to the monster gratitude. Very deep sub bass that is controlled. I increased the low end by a few dB while losing very little the highs with the red tips. 

Anyone who has the dm2, give this a try and post your impressions. I'm pretty sure you will like the results. 

Happy Sunday


----------



## Hisoundfi

Very impactful and powerful, great for pop. 

A couple clicks down on the lows, and a couple clicks up on the highs... I'm loving it


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Very impactful and powerful, great for pop.
> 
> A couple clicks down on the lows, and a couple clicks up on the highs... I'm loving it


 
  
 You mean with EQ adjustment?  I just tried sliding eartips using both included AT small bore eartips and my UE large bore eartips - in both cases bass becomes very powerful (!!!), but upper mids/highs suffer due to loss in clarity.  I mean, it's a great solution for an extreme v-shape super-bass sound!  Personally, I'm sticking with eartips in default position to expose that pinhole - I love the balanced sound and my clear vocals 
  
 Btw, I have been doing more a/b comparison with some other IEMs, especially RE-400 which I find to sound relatively natural in tonality (though more toward warm/neutral signature), and I did notice that DM2 has a slightly different interpretation of higher frequencies.  They sound VERY FUN and I LOVE their sound and impact of fast beat/bass attack while still being able to hear details of mids, but I don't want anybody to be mislead these are audiophile quality headphones.  But they are FUN, and this is FUN without compromises!
  
 Can't wait to hear KC06, coming sometime next week   Will post my impressions/review and comparison.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> You mean with EQ adjustment?  I just tried sliding eartips using both included AT small bore eartips and my UE large bore eartips - in both cases bass becomes very powerful (!!!), but upper mids/highs suffer due to loss in clarity.  I mean, it's a great solution for an extreme v-shape super-bass sound!  Personally, I'm sticking with eartips in default position to expose that pinhole - I love the balanced sound and my clear vocals
> 
> Btw, I have been doing more a/b comparison with some other IEMs, especially RE-400 which I find to sound relatively natural in tonality (though more toward warm/neutral signature), and I did notice that DM2 has a slightly different interpretation of higher frequencies.  They sound VERY FUN and I LOVE their sound and impact of fast beat/bass attack while still being able to hear details of mids, but I don't want anybody to be mislead these are audiophile quality headphones.  But they are FUN, and this is FUN without compromises!
> 
> Can't wait to hear KC06, coming sometime next week   Will post my impressions/review and comparison.


Ya, with the filters covered, eq the lower frequency down a tad and the upper frequency up a tad. It seems to add a nice bump without taking to much away from the rest of the spectrum


----------



## Hisoundfi

hazelsteel said:


> Tenores vs kc06a or something else? Close to pulling the trigger now.


Both, and a havi b3 pro I, and a sidy dm2, and a sidy hk1. Problems solved


----------



## bhazard

The KC06A is AWESOME. Loving it right now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Jamming that tron legacy soundtrack right now in the dm2s, it's a lovely combination. It's sad the soundtrack was 10X better than the movie.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The KC06A is AWESOME. Loving it right now.


 
  
 So this one is a keeper?   How is the bass?  Overall impression of the sound (lows/mids/highs)?  Is it neutral, v-shaped, analytical, or balanced?


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> So this one is a keeper?   How is the bass?  Overall impression of the sound (lows/mids/highs)?  Is it neutral, v-shaped, analytical, or balanced?


 
 Keeper, great bass, slight v shape, mids slightly less than the KC06, bass more here, yet coherent. Still need to let them run.


----------



## laon

Received DM2, using red nozzle yes it has stronger bass than KC06 but not overbearing the rest of frequency. Got the silver cable edition without mic and I don't have the silver nozzle, so I guess they've done away with it for my batch.


----------



## smith

laon said:


> Received DM2, using red nozzle yes it has stronger bass than KC06 but not overbearing the rest of frequency. Got the silver cable edition without mic and I don't have the silver nozzle, so I guess they've done away with it for my batch.


 

 Interesting I have the KC06 as well and these are on my radar....you thoughts on how the two compare would be most welcome.


----------



## laon

It has soundstage as open as the Ostry but I think KC06 is clearer still and less peaky in mid-high region. Still need to burn them in to see if there's any change though.


----------



## Bananiq

bhazard said:


> The KC06A is AWESOME. Loving it right now.


 
 Do they have better soundstage? B3 -like?


----------



## Hazelsteel

laon said:


> Received DM2, using red nozzle yes it has stronger bass than KC06 but not overbearing the rest of frequency. Got the silver cable edition without mic and I don't have the silver nozzle, so I guess they've done away with it for my batch.


 
 Which ones do you prefer? Considering both of them. Also, is the silver cable better? The mic could come handy for me (will use my phone as source), so ideally the normal cable should be good as well...


----------



## failly

I've got a question for the people owning the ED1 *and* the pistons.
 How are these two compared in terms of sound- and build quality and comfort?
 I like alot of bass but the mids and highs need to be clear and present as well.
  
 Trying to make a decision between these two for a little while but seems I need a little help.
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisoundfi

smith said:


> Interesting I have the KC06 as well and these are on my radar....you thoughts on how the two compare would be most welcome.


The kc06 is clearer and more detailed in the midrange and treble area, but that's not to take away from the dm2 (the kc06 is just that good in these areas). The dm2 is airy and open with good width (red tips) and separation. Coming from the kc06 you might think the treble is rolled off but give it time to show its strengths. The mids are forward and almost peaky at times, but not in a bad way. The low end is special on these. Because of this, the dm2 is better capable of playing every genre of music without feeling something is missing in the low end. I think these are just right in terms of bass quantity/quality. They would be a good compliment to the kc06, because they are just as good but in a different way from the kc06 IMHO


----------



## laon

hazelsteel said:


> Which ones do you prefer? Considering both of them. Also, is the silver cable better? The mic could come handy for me (will use my phone as source), so ideally the normal cable should be good as well...




For my preference KC06 is better, that's why I'm not sure if I will hold on to this. Don't know the difference between silver and mic version, I just don't need it so I thought might as well.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> The kc06 is clearer and more detailed in the midrange and treble area, but that's not to take away from the dm2 (the kc06 is just that good in these areas). The dm2 is airy and open with good width (red tips) and separation. Coming from the kc06 you might think the treble is rolled off but give it time to show its strengths. The mids are forward and almost peaky at times, but not in a bad way. The low end is special on these. Because of this, the dm2 is better capable of playing every genre of music without feeling something is missing in the low end. I think these are just right in terms of bass quantity/quality. They would be a good compliment to the kc06, because they are just as good but in a different way from the kc06 IMHO


 
 I would appreciate any opinions between the Zero Audio Tenore's and the Sidy DM2's. Probably in time I will own both but for now I can only do one more iem.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Still waiting on the tenore to come, but the hype train is rolling like a mofo on them.


----------



## twister6

laon said:


> For my preference KC06 is better, that's why I'm not sure if I will hold on to this. Don't know the difference between silver and mic version, I just don't need it so I thought might as well.


 

 In theory, and from my experience of testing different cables on W40, a more pure audio cable will have a lower impedance which improves the efficiency of headphones and also brightens the sound (more clarity and details in upper mids, more sparkle in treble).  When adding in-line remote you are interrupting the signal flow, changing impedance, adding reflection, etc.  Ok, it's not really that bad with in-line remote  but for purity of the sound and considering a wire can be looked at as a filter - silver wire will give you a better sound quality.  Actually, it's most likely not a pure silver but rather silver plated OFC copper wire (similar to FiiO's RC-SE1 cable I use on my W40).


----------



## Hazelsteel

twister6 said:


> In theory, and from my experience of testing different cables on W40, a more pure audio cable will have a lower impedance which improves the efficiency of headphones and also brightens the sound (more clarity and details in upper mids, more sparkle in treble).  When adding in-line remote you are interrupting the signal flow, changing impedance, adding reflection, etc.  Ok, it's not really that bad with in-line remote  but for purity of the sound and considering a wire can be looked at as a filter - silver wire will give you a better sound quality.  Actually, it's most likely not a pure silver but rather silver plated OFC copper wire (similar to FiiO's RC-SE1 cable I use on my W40).


 
 Is the difference clearly noticable?


----------



## twister6

hazelsteel said:


> Is the difference clearly noticable?


 
  
 Using W40 and UE900 with X5 and the same 320kbps or FLAC audio source and switching between their stock audio cables, stock in-line remote cables, and RC-SE1 silver plated cable - on both headphones I got a boost in volume and sound got brighter.  It wasn't night'n'day change, but it was noticeable.  It doesn't mean the same difference will be observed between DM2 with silver cable and in-line remote cable.  In there, the difference could be minimal and the added value of in-line remote would be a lot higher.  But in my personal opinion, if you have a choice between two different cable options and you can live without remote - go with an audio cable.  Of course, ideally I would pick a headset with removable cables!  which to my surprise nobody is offering in this Chinese/Asian budget price bracket.  If Audio-Technica was able to offer ATH-IM50 (dual dynamic driver) with RC for $72, then it's feasible!


----------



## laon

Hmm listening again, KC06 has better width, depth and layering than DM2 but the ceiling is slightly lower on the Ostry, it can't match the bass impact of DM2 at all though.

@twister6
Do you hear any treble peak with yours?


----------



## bhazard

laon said:


> Hmm listening again, KC06 has better width, depth and layering than DM2 but the ceiling is slightly lower on the Ostry, it can't match the bass impact of DM2 at all though.
> 
> @twister6
> Do you hear any treble peak with yours?


 
 The KC06A has more bass impact that you desire, and keeps a lot of the KC06 signature while improving the soundstage.


----------



## laon

Uh, I don't really need more bass impact than KC06, I'll wait for the treble extension improved version of KC06 instead.


----------



## peter123

And I'll wait for the layering and depth improved version


----------



## twister6

laon said:


> Hmm listening again, KC06 has better width, depth and layering than DM2 but the ceiling is slightly lower on the Ostry, it can't match the bass impact of DM2 at all though.
> 
> @twister6
> Do you hear any treble peak with yours?


 

 I think I mentioned in one of the replies, not sure here or another forum, DM2 upper mids sounds a bit inaccurate/unnatural to my ears.  Perhaps we are talking about the same thing were you refer to treble peak?  I didn't sense any sibilance, and they were not too bright for my taste.  Also keep in mind, I'm using included AT large size tips with a small bore.  But I was so happy with a bass punch of DM2 that I didn't mind other shortcoming.  Now, reading about KC06A - man, that might be ultimate for me 
  
 I'm still playing a catch up game with you guys, waiting for MOE-SS01 (fascinated about that dual barrel design) and KC06 (curious how they stack up to RE400).  Let me enjoy these for a little bit before I step into KC06A lol!!!


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> And I'll wait for the layering and depth improved version


 

 and removable cable too, using Linum thin wire cable with MMCX connectors


----------



## Bananiq

so how is Havi B3 compared to KC06A? 
 My B3 were stolen during last weekend  I guess I cannot live without them. the question is if I should try KC06A or Tenore first?


----------



## gyx11

Tenores
KC06A
Onkyos FCs
Mikros 90

So many things I crave, so much my wallet cries


----------



## twister6

gyx11 said:


> Tenores
> KC06A
> Onkyos FCs
> Mikros 90
> ...


 

 Tenores ahead of KC06A?  Better bass? more details?  more balanced?  wider soundstage?


----------



## gyx11

no no these are on my wishlist, in no particular order


----------



## mochill

All my Chinese gears


----------



## mochill

Tenore ahead of all and that is why I'm selling everything mostly plus in need money


----------



## gyx11

somewhat of a lazy question. but for those who have the doppios and singulos, can someone do a concise and indepth comparison between the two?

I acknowledge that there have already been brief comparisons, but a nice, comprehensive and yet condensed one would be much appreciated!


----------



## mochill

I might do a comparison after 500hrs burnin of the tenore and doppios


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Tenore ahead of all and that is why I'm selling everything mostly plus in need money


 

 You are killing me man, Tenore ahead of KC06A?  We used to have flavor of the month headphones, now it's as often as flavor of the week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So, Tenore has better bass than KC06A, balanced, no recessed mids, more details?  Do they have official website? ... never mind, found it: http://www.zeroaudio.jp/product_ZH-DX200-CT_01.html - Japanese


----------



## laon

twister6 said:


> I think I mentioned in one of the replies, not sure here or another forum, DM2 upper mids sounds a bit inaccurate/unnatural to my ears.  Perhaps we are talking about the same thing were you refer to treble peak?  I didn't sense any sibilance, and they were not too bright for my taste.  Also keep in mind, I'm using included AT large size tips with a small bore.  But I was so happy with a bass punch of DM2 that I didn't mind other shortcoming.  Now, reading about KC06A - man, that might be ultimate for me
> 
> I'm still playing a catch up game with you guys, waiting for MOE-SS01 (fascinated about that dual barrel design) and KC06 (curious how they stack up to RE400).  Let me enjoy these for a little bit before I step into KC06A lol!!!




Yeah the upper mid is the one I have most problem with, was hoping it goes away after burn in, the peakiness did go away mostly after one night burn in but I guess the upper mid timbre will stay. Not sibilance, just random peak here and there.


----------



## mochill

The tenore is the best for me and many others here.. Just look at my profile list , see all those iem, I'll be selling all but the ZA IEMS . if anyone wants them stuff pm me


----------



## Bananiq

Tenore even better than DN2K?


----------



## Kamakahah

"better" might not be the best term to compare many of these offerings. They each offer different performances. Better to one person could be worse to another. 

There have been a number of FOTM that failed to peak my interest. There have also been a few that I wasn't expecting much and they really blew me away. 

They'll be more on the KC06A in the coming weeks. As for right now, only a small number have them that are posting.


----------



## bhazard

The Tenore has been around a long time and had praise, but never beyond Dunu 1K levels or so. I'm not sure I believe it will be better than my KC06A and DN 2K (which is on its way)


----------



## fnkcow

Honestly I'm surprised that Tenore only gain so much momentum after a year or so of being under the radar. Will definitely be interested your comparison with KC06a and DN-2000


----------



## fnkcow

twister6 said:


> You are killing me man, Tenore ahead of KC06A?  We used to have flavor of the month headphones, now it's as often as flavor of the week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Tenore has better bass than KC06A?


----------



## twister6

fnkcow said:


> Tenore has better bass than KC06A?


 

 I posted that as a question, not a statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess we all have different ears and sound perception, though I do trust mochill, and that was one heck of a bold statement from him in support of ZA headphones.  We should also wait for Bhazard confirmation, he got good ears for headphones!  Zelda's review would have been great too, I really like his write-ups.


----------



## bhazard

Unless toured or sold used at a good price, I don't really have much interest in the Tenore for some reason.


----------



## mochill

Yes my friend


----------



## mochill

Tenore are the killer of iem , priceless and no price could explain what this sounds like


----------



## Grayson73

fnkcow said:


> Honestly I'm surprised that Tenore only gain so much momentum after a year or so of being under the radar. Will definitely be interested your comparison with KC06a and DN-2000


 
 It's because everyone was buying Basso last year.  Even I bought Basso first.  Only a few of us bought both Basso and Tenore and found Tenore to be so much better.
  
 Most of the IEMs in my sig I bought AFTER the Tenore, in search of an upgrade, but all have come short.  If I had known that, I would have saved a lot of money!
  
 Bhazard, I have KC06 on the way.  If Tenore beats it, you should definitely buy it!


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> It's because everyone was buying Basso last year.  Even I bought Basso first.  Only a few of us bought both Basso and Tenore and found Tenore to be so much better.
> 
> Most of the IEMs in my sig I bought AFTER the Tenore, in search of an upgrade, but all have come short.  If I had known that, I would have saved a lot of money!
> 
> Bhazard, I have KC06 on the way.  If Tenore beats it, you should definitely buy it!




I've got the Tenore on the way and hope and expect it to beat my KC06


----------



## Hisoundfi

I've been pretty good at changing the subject lately, but does anyone have impressions of the ed3 yet?


----------



## mochill

Will have the ed3 in a day or two


----------



## twister6

grayson73 said:


> It's because everyone was buying Basso last year.  Even I bought Basso first.  Only a few of us bought both Basso and Tenore and found Tenore to be so much better.
> 
> Most of the IEMs in my sig I bought AFTER the Tenore, in search of an upgrade, but all have come short.  If I had known that, I would have saved a lot of money!
> 
> Bhazard, I have KC06 on the way.  If Tenore beats it, you should definitely buy it!


 
  
 Good review about Tenore on Amazon!


----------



## r2muchstuff

Has anyone tried or know of any review of these DUNU DN-C60II clip on "Dual Balanced Speaker" phones?
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dm2 is definitely changing in sound with burn in. The hi hats and cymbals seemed very splashy and dull at first. They are now sounding more natural and bright, almost bordering on sibilant. 

I just listened to "one" by Metallica and noticed a big improvement. I keep putting them down and listen to something else, only to go back to these.II'm thinking a good burn in on them and I'll have something really special. Either that, or just by the time I've figured out that these things are just okay, my Tenores will have arrived!


----------



## Charliemotta

mochill said:


> Tenore are the killer of iem , priceless and no price could explain what this sounds like


 
 Convinced me...just ordered mine today...now the wait, zzzzzzzzz


----------



## twister6

Got Moe-SS01 from Penonaudio today.  First impression after about 2hr of burn in: the sound is very eartip dependent.  I wasn't able to use stock tips because of lack of seal (I got wide ear canal), and thus lack of bass.  What I found works great is Audio Technica narrow bore tips.  The sound signature is detailed mid-centric (actually more of a bright upper-mid-centric) with a nice snappy mid-bass punch and sub-bass layer.  Dual cylinder design is partitioned with one for lows/bass and the other one for mids/treble, but the balance is tuned more in favor of mids, and using a small bore tip will tame it down a bit.  Coincidentally, as it turns out the company behind Moe headphones makes drivers for JVC and Audio Technica (AT used their dynamic drivers in ATH-IM50 and ATH-IM70!!!).  Still, you get a great bass punch which doesn't bleed into mids, very nice separation.  I think its a very unique sound signature because a lot of mid-centric IEMs lack bass quantity, while here you get a great taste of it.  Also, these are VERY efficient, was able to drive it loud with a volume 10 clicks below my usual listening setting with other IEMs.
  
 Overall, VERY unique looking IEMs (and surprisingly comfortable fit) with a great sound signature once you find a good eartip - seal and narrow opening makes a big difference!  I'm also thinking to try to add RE400 stick-on filter since it looks like it has one already in place and similar in size.  Perhaps that will cut down on brightness, since I personally not a fan of using EQ setting.  As usual, very carefully packaged and fast delivery from Penonaudio (it's on sale in there for $59 now).
  
 Once a full review is written, I will post a link here.  Also, will post my detailed pictures soon.


----------



## Zelda

twister6 said:


> Got Moe-SS01 from Penonaudio today.  First impression after about 2hr of burn in: the sound is very eartip dependent.  I wasn't able to use stock tips because of lack of seal (I got wide ear canal), and thus lack of bass.  What I found works great is Audio Technica narrow bore tips.  The sound signature is detailed mid-centric (actually more of a bright upper-mid-centric) with a nice snappy mid-bass punch and sub-bass layer.  Dual cylinder design is partitioned with one for lows/bass and the other one for mids/treble, but the balance is tuned more in favor of mids, and using a small bore tip will tame it down a bit.  Coincidentally, as it turns out the company behind Moe headphones makes drivers for JVC and Audio Technica (AT used their dynamic drivers in ATH-IM50 and ATH-IM70!!!).  Still, you get a great bass punch which doesn't bleed into mids, very nice separation.  I think its a very unique sound signature because a lot of mid-centric IEMs lack bass quantity, while here you get a great taste of it.  Also, these are VERY efficient, was able to drive it loud with a volume 10 clicks below my usual listening setting with other IEMs.
> 
> Overall, VERY unique looking IEMs (and surprisingly comfortable fit) with a great sound signature once you find a good eartip - seal and narrow opening makes a big difference!  I'm also thinking to try to add RE400 stick-on filter since it looks like it has one already in place and similar in size.  Perhaps that will cut down on brightness, since I personally not a fan of using EQ setting.  As usual, very carefully packaged and fast delivery from Penonaudio (it's on sale in there for $59 now).
> 
> Once a full review is written, I will post a link here.  Also, will post my detailed pictures soon.


 
 My same impressions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 although, i never had to try other than stock tips. got a perfect seal and very good isolation


----------



## shak85

Guys can someone please recommend me some earbuds to get ?
  
 I'm looking for under $100 from penonaudio IEM or Earbuds . I've seen a lot of reviews but don't know which to get . I'm looking for the best SQ possible with that price . I have read reviews about pk2, vsonic vsd1le and havi-b3 proII . There are a lot of headphones there but i can't decide which sounds best.
  
 Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Hisoundfi

shak85 said:


> Guys can someone please recommend me some earbuds to get ?
> 
> I'm looking for under $100 from penonaudio IEM or Earbuds . I've seen a lot of reviews but don't know which to get . I'm looking for the best SQ possible with that price . I have read reviews about pk2, vsonic vsd1le and havi-b3 proII . There are a lot of headphones there but i can't decide which sounds best.
> 
> Can anyone help me please?


What kind of music do you listen to mostly? 

What device will you be using to play your music with? 

What kind of sound do you enjoy? Do you like bass heavy stuff? Do you like the vocals and guitars to be ahead of the bass and treble? Do you like your treble to be aggressive or laid back? 

Answering these are important in determining what would work best for you.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Anyone who wants to get rid of their dm2 pm me, I'll buy them lol. 

This is the first iem I've had where burn in made the treble more natural and crisper, it's usually the opposite. I love these things more every day I listen to them. All other iems are on suspension.


----------



## bhazard

Dammit, I caved and bought the Tenore.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Dammit, I caved and bought the Tenore.


 
 lol, same here. Just too much to handle.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Anyone who wants to get rid of their dm2 pm me, I'll buy them lol.
> 
> This is the first iem I've had where burn in made the treble more natural and crisper, it's usually the opposite. I love these things more every day I listen to them. All other iems are on suspension.


 
  
 By "all other iems", which one are you comparing these to?  Just curious.  I do love DM2, but didn't put too much time into burn-in; to me upper-mids still sounds a bit unnatural as of now.  Perhaps it will need more burn in time.  Contrary to that, I can't take SS01 out of my ears!!!  I might have to a/b between other IEMs to make sure my brain burn-in is not playing tricks on me, but the upper mids peaks and a bit of harshness I experienced at first - now all settling in and these have probably some of the best separation and balance between lows and mids/treble I have experienced so far (ok, a bit of a new toy syndrome, yeah!!!).  It's just brilliant how you have two separate chambers for lows and highs joined at the opening bore.  For sure, these are among the first mid-centric IEMs with a fast punchy mid-bass, not with a same quantity/impact as DM2 but only a few short steps behind.  I think it's the same drivers they licensed to Audio-Technica to use in their ATH-IM50 dual driver design (waiting for those from accessory jack now, really want to compare).
  
 I know, there is also KC06, and step up KC06A, and almighty Tenore, but damn I'm having a blast with SS01 now


----------



## shak85

hisoundfi said:


> What kind of music do you listen to mostly?
> 
> What device will you be using to play your music with?
> 
> ...


 
 Well i listen mostly to rock, rnb ,edm . Because i already have basshead headphones (hippo vb,vsonic gr02) i think i would like better SQ with rock music but i wouldn't mind to be bassy as well. I heard good things about DM2 too . I'm mostly listening music with my laptop using govibe dac or ele dac . I 'm waiting for the pa2v2 amp to arrive .
  
 The IEM i have are hippo vb, vsonic gr02, xiaomi piston IF . I'm just asking for your opinions because i don't know most of the Chineesse earbuds in penonaudio


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> By "all other iems", which one are you comparing these to?  Just curious.  I do love DM2, but didn't put too much time into burn-in; to me upper-mids still sounds a bit unnatural as of now.  Perhaps it will need more burn in time.  Contrary to that, I can't take SS01 out of my ears!!!  I might have to a/b between other IEMs to make sure my brain burn-in is not playing tricks on me, but the upper mids peaks and a bit of harshness I experienced at first - now all settling in and these have probably some of the best separation and balance between lows and mids/treble I have experienced so far (ok, a bit of a new toy syndrome, yeah!!!).  It's just brilliant how you have two separate chambers for lows and highs joined at the opening bore.  For sure, these are among the first mid-centric IEMs with a fast punchy mid-bass, not with a same quantity/impact as DM2 but only a few short steps behind.  I think it's the same drivers they licensed to Audio-Technica to use in their ATH-IM50 dual driver design (waiting for those from accessory jack now, really want to compare).
> 
> I know, there is also KC06, and step up KC06A, and almighty Tenore, but damn I'm having a blast with SS01 now


when I first got the dm2 the upper mids and treble seemed splashy and distorted. Everything kind of melted together into a shmegma of audiophilic confusion. The only saving grace for these things was the a**-kicking bass and great separation and presentation from sub bass levels all the way up to 1.5k. Because of this they were always pretty good for edm, but rock music was unenjoyable. Now that I have 50+ hours of burn in its really starting to clean up above the 1.5k mark. Cymbals and high hats sound much more natural, and continue to improve. I went back to my kc06, havi b3 pro I, gratitudes, ect, and confirmed it's not brain burn. While it's probably not superior to the havi or ostry in mids or treble, I feel like the dm2 is better in the lows. With the high mids and treble starting to get better, I am reaching for these first. Without making eq and bass boost adjustments, these two fotm iems (havi and Ostry) leave me feeling like they are a little thin and bass anemic. I'm taken back by the separation on these dm2. The low end punch is complimenting the rest of the sound quite well.


----------



## peter123

@Twister6

I'm really looking forward to a IM50 and SS01 comparison.

Been keeping my eyes on the IM50/70 for a while now but too many other IEM's have come in the way


----------



## bhazard

New affordable $65 ES9023 headphone amp/dac 24bit/96hz from SMSL.
  
 SMSL M2
 http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-m2-portable-headphone-amplifier-external-dac-decoder-sound-card-2014-new.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

shak85 said:


> Well i listen mostly to rock, rnb ,edm . Because i already have basshead headphones (hippo vb,vsonic gr02) i think i would like better SQ with rock music but i wouldn't mind to be bassy as well. I heard good things about DM2 too . I'm mostly listening music with my laptop using govibe dac or ele dac . I 'm waiting for the pa2v2 amp to arrive .
> 
> The IEM i have are hippo vb, vsonic gr02, xiaomi piston IF . I'm just asking for your opinions because i don't know most of the Chineesse earbuds in penonaudio


 Havi b3 pro I, use it with your amp


----------



## Charliemotta

Me too I couldn't stand the madness anymore.


----------



## shak85

In





hisoundfi said:


> Havi b3 pro I, use it with your amp


 
In penonaudio there is version II bass edition as well. Ant differences with the old version and which you recommend ?


----------



## peter123

The B3Pro Original is the one you want.


----------



## mochill

What madness you speak of


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> What madness you speak of


he says he wants something on penaudio. What else would you suggest? 

He could get the Carbo tenore on Amazon... 

He could wait and get the kc06a, but that is a month away from being sold on penonaudio. 

What else would you suggest besides the pro I?


----------



## Doodier

bhazard said:


> New affordable $65 ES9023 headphone amp/dac 24bit/96hz from SMSL.
> 
> SMSL M2
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-m2-portable-headphone-amplifier-external-dac-decoder-sound-card-2014-new.html


 
 Did you buy it?


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> @Twister6
> 
> I'm really looking forward to a IM50 and SS01 comparison.
> 
> Been keeping my eyes on the IM50/70 for a while now but too many other IEM's have come in the way


 
 http://www.52erji.com/category/product2 - that's my assumption about driver similarity, but will have to test it out.  I love my ATH-IM03, and IM50 supposed to be a very similar construction with removable cables (actually smaller in size so a better fitment, through nozzle a bit longer).  For $56 with dual dynamic drivers and removable sturdy cable - they are a great value, considering the previous "king" with RC was SE215 and I keep reading about those having bloated bass and v-shaped sound.  On contrary IM50 supposed to have great bass and upfront mids, perhaps similar to SS01?  Will see!


----------



## peter123

Yeah, interesting.

I've actually got the SE215 somewhere, haven't used them in a long while but I remember being a bit underwhelmed by them. They certainly don't keep up with the new sub $100 kings.


----------



## Hisoundfi

shak85 said:


> In
> 
> In penonaudio there is version II bass edition as well. Ant differences with the old version and which you recommend ?


these will have more bass, but there is a sacrifice in midrange and treble. The b3 pro I is more balanced and with an amp you can give it a bass boostand still keep the excellent mmids and treble.


----------



## mochill

Ed3 are very good


----------



## mochill

Very similar to the tenore... And price is $30


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Very similar to the tenore... And price is $30


same bass quantity as the ostry?


----------



## mochill

Very tight and unique ... I don't even know what I'm hearing but dayum the whole sound is special and stunning same as the tenores


----------



## Kamakahah

Was going to pick up the Tenores, but now that so many people are jumping on I'll wait for them to start showing in the FS classifieds and puck one up there.


----------



## Charliemotta

kamakahah said:


> Was going to pick up the Tenores, but now that so many people are jumping on I'll wait for them to start showing in the FS classifieds and puck one up there.


 
 That is funny...but true


----------



## knives

mochill said:


> Very similar to the tenore... And price is $30


 
 Do you mean same signature or SQ?
  
 OR similar signature and SQ?
  
 Do you believe it is worth to buy this ED3 if i already bought a tenore?


----------



## shak85

hisoundfi said:


> he says he wants something on penaudio. What else would you suggest?
> 
> He could get the Carbo tenore on Amazon...
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry for the misunderstanding , i don't mind if they are not from penonaudio. 
  
 So carbo tenore dx200 and kc06a is another option ? Compared to pro I how are these compared in SQ ?
  
 All three of them pro I , tenor dx200 and kc06a are about 60Usd on amazon and penonaudio


----------



## mochill

Its worth having both, the sound is changing very quickly , bass is becoming more tight and transparency has increased and sound did soundstage .. Pretty awesome if you ask me


----------



## Vain III

Get ready for the ED3 FotW hypetrain, everyone.


----------



## mochill

Lets see


----------



## mochill

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38765102420

buy some


----------



## Hazelsteel

mochill said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38765102420
> 
> buy some


 
 Can you buy from EU without 3rd party services?


----------



## mochill

I don't think so


----------



## Hisoundfi

Aliexpress has ed3 for 25.50usd shipped (27.50 + 2usd coupon)


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just played the bonus live tracks from the end of staind "the singles" album on these dm2. These are awesome for live stuff. Felt like I was standing in the middle of the crowd on a pedestal listening to them. These are remarkable phones, you just gotta burn em in yo!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

shak85 said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding , i don't mind if they are not from penonaudio.
> 
> So carbo tenore dx200 and kc06a is another option ? Compared to pro I how are these compared in SQ ?
> 
> All three of them pro I , tenor dx200 and kc06a are about 60Usd on amazon and penonaudio


I almost wanna say get the dm2, hate them for the first 75 hours, then love them for the rest of the time you own them lol... 

Kc06a and tenore are the new hot stuff aka "hype train" stuff. They are getting rave reviews, primarily the Carbo tenore. I ordered mine and haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## Hazelsteel

Mochill, would you say that the ed3 are as worthy as the tenores if you consider the pricing?


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Aliexpress has ed3 for 25.50usd shipped (27.50 + 2usd coupon)


 
 That price just doesn't sound right. I thought they were like double that.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> That price just doesn't sound right. I thought they were like double that.


it looks legit. If they come in and are jank I'll file a complaint. 

Mochill's link has them at 142 yuan, what does that equate to in "merican" dollars?


----------



## Hazelsteel

If it's good, why the sad little blobbies?


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> it looks legit. If they come in and are jank I'll file a complaint.
> 
> Mochill's link has them at 142 yuan, what does that equate to in "merican" dollars?


 
 Then I'm getting them. But weren't they like $54 not too long ago?  I saw a $5 coupon next to the $2 one.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Then I'm getting them. But weren't they like $54 not too long ago?  I saw a $5 coupon next to the $2 one.


last time I checked, the only other ed3 on aliexpress was like 55.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> last time I checked, the only other ed3 on aliexpress was like 55.


 
 Yup i just saw it too. I just ordered my Tenores today and said okay that's it for a while. I think I need help.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Yup i just saw it too. I just ordered my Tenores today and said okay that's it for a while. I think I need help.


Lmao, feeling is mutual for me too. Maybe we can be accountability partners to stop spending all our hard earned money on earphones.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Lmao, feeling is mutual for me too. Maybe we can be accountability partners to stop spending all our hard earned money on earphones.


 
 Okay but if it's between a DIY shrink or good iem's, I'll spend my pesos on the latter.


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> Okay but if it's between a DIY shrink or good iem's, I'll spend my pesos on the latter.


 
 Just hopped on the KZ-ED3 train going to brokesville. At least I will have something good to listen to when I'm in jail.


----------



## twister6

Just posted my full review of MOE SSO1: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2761344
  
 To summarize sound quality:
  
_Straight out of the box at first the sound was a little too bright for my taste and bass was missing until I played around with different eartips settling on AT narrow opening one. I figured to give it a few hours of burn in with a pink noise loop to have a better assessment of the sound signature. It didn't take too long to realize these are bright mid-centric headphones with a rather surprising layered bass. I have tested analytical and mid-centric headphones before, and usually they either have hardly any bass or low bass quantity with a main focus on quality. Here, due to a physical separation of low frequency driver and mid/treble driver, MOE was able to create a very unique sound signature where you can literally hear two layers of the sound coexisting together in a perfect harmony. Bass comes with a punch of a fast attack, courtesy of a mid-bass hump, and a warm sub-bass layer right behind it, all very well controlled without bleeding into mids. On the other hand, mids are bright, detailed, and upfront, and treble is crisp and extended. This sound signature does give vocals a bit of a cold feeling, and at first sounded a little bit harsh. But after a few more hours of playing, I noticed an improvement where the peaking started to settle down. The sound is still bright, but a lot more smoother, full, and ear-friendly. I was especially pleased with how natural all the tones sound, either if it's vocals or acoustic instruments. The soundstage is definitely wider than average, great stereo separation. Thanks to a flat cable and it's attachment to the shell, I didn't experience any microphonics. Furthermore, because of high sensitivity and low impedance, these headphones are VERY efficient where you actually need to keep the volume a few click down from your usual setting. It paired up well with my Note 2 as well as FiiO X5.

 Overall, I REALLY enjoyed these twin driver headphones and currently can't get enough of it. With some headphones I have to think hard if they offer anything unique or just an overlap with a similar slightly enhanced sound characteristic. With MOE-SS01 this was an easy decision because they offer a very unique mid-centric bright sound with a bass which is great in quality and quantity without being overpowering (not a basshead level). With this kind of bass and treble details you typically have to pay a price of recessed mids, but in the case of SS01 - you also get mids in your face!!! These are definitely worth checking out because they sound great, they look unique, and have a great value being currently on sale from penonaudio for $59._
  
 Here are the pictures for your enjoyment:


----------



## mochill

I paid $29.50 for my ed3 and think they do compete with the tenore but can't confirm yet as I haven't burn them in to 22hrs which the tenore has atm... Will post changes if heard and I think they just might be awesome


----------



## mochill

Built quality is awesome for price and house is perfect fit for me and the tips isolate amazingly and the cable look 100% like the gr07mkii


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> I paid $29.50 for my ed3 and think they do compete with the tenore but can't confirm yet as I haven't burn them in to 22hrs which the tenore has atm... Will post changes if heard and I think they just might be awesome


 
  
 Compete with Tenore isn't good enough.  From now on, I've decided to only buy IEMs that beat Tenore.


----------



## mochill

As in what term??


----------



## mochill

Maybe go for the singlios or the top of the line doppios


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38765102420
> 
> buy some




Will do the second I get paid.


----------



## mochill

I'm loving em


----------



## shak85

There are two tenores in amazon. Dx200 and dx210 basso . Which is most recommended here ?


----------



## peter123

One is Tenores the other one Basso, two different iem. If you're looking for the Tenores than that's the one you should get


----------



## avlad

Tenore is the DX200 one.


----------



## shak85

avlad said:


> Tenore is the DX200 one.


 
 And amazon sellers (all of them fron Japan) are trusted right ? I mean no chance of fake tenores


----------



## avlad

There haven't been reported fake Tenores yet. 

Sent from my Nokia 820 using Tapatalk


----------



## shak85

ZERO AUDIO-ear stereo headphone carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT  ordered and awaiting to be shipped 
  
 Not is the difficult part to wait for them to arrive


----------



## Charliemotta

shak85 said:


> ZERO AUDIO-ear stereo headphone carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT  ordered and awaiting to be shipped
> 
> Not is the difficult part to wait for them to arrive


 
 Welcome to the waiting club.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Soundmagic a10 (amp) +sidy dm2 =audio ecstasy


----------



## shak85

mochill said:


> I paid $29.50 for my ed3 and think they do compete with the tenore but can't confirm yet as I haven't burn them in to 22hrs which the tenore has atm... Will post changes if heard and I think they just might be awesome




How are kz-ed3 compare with sidy dm2 ?


----------



## mochill

I never cared for the dm2 so didn't burn them in or use them


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I never cared for the dm2 so didn't burn them in or use them


You missed out my friend. Out of the box they're jank, after a solid burn in they're epic. My kc06 and havi are very lonely lately.


----------



## jant71

grayson73 said:


> Compete with Tenore isn't good enough.  From now on, I've decided to only buy IEMs that beat Tenore.


 

 Yeah, that Tenore, KC06/06A, HAVI level thing is fine but it's been long enough already. We need that next wave that are a nice step up from these. Will Vsonic actually surprise us, the Fidue A71 maybe, more DIY stuff?


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> You missed out my friend. Out of the box they're jank, after a solid burn in they're epic. My kc06 and havi are very lonely lately.


 
 DM2= $65...KZ-ED3=$25.50 shipped !!!


----------



## shak85

charliemotta said:


> DM2= $65...KZ-ED3=$25.50 shipped !!!


 Price wise ed3 are winner what about sound quality between those two?


----------



## Charliemotta

shak85 said:


> Price wise ed3 are winner what about sound quality between those two?


 
 I hope I didn't sound like I was trying to hype them up (ed3) just pointing out a good deal. They were $55 last week. I have the dm2's on my wish list just waiting to hear feedback on them 
 before I pull the trigger. Maybe not for everyone but $65 is a lot for me unless they are worth it like the Havi B3.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> I hope I didn't sound like I was trying to hype them up (ed3) just pointing out a good deal. They were $55 last week. I have the dm2's on my wish list just waiting to hear feedback on them
> before I pull the trigger. Maybe not for everyone but $65 is a lot for me unless they are worth it like the Havi B3.


everyone's ears are different. I can imagine some people picking up these dm2 and walk away thinking they're crap. Those people can sell me theirs at a discounted rate lol. They are aggressive and in your face with their sound. Some might find them harsh, or not give them a chance to burn in. All I'm going to say is that they are a nice compliment to the kc06 and b3 because it's a totally different approach/signature. They have ample and epic low end, they are hifi, they are revealing.


----------



## mochill

I like my sound open and natural


----------



## Charliemotta

mochill said:


> I like my sound open and natural


 
 Wow, you just described how I like my women.


----------



## shak85

Im wondering if i should get ostryx kc06a or kz-ed3


----------



## mochill

Why not the ed3 and save $35


----------



## mochill

The bass textures reminds me of the dunu


----------



## Charliemotta

mochill said:


> The bass textures reminds me of the dunu


 
 ed3 then save up for the ostrich


----------



## mochill

Maybe if that floats your boat


----------



## mochill

Seems like every month better and cheaper iems are coming out that can compete with higher tiers


----------



## shak85

mochill said:


> Why not the ed3 and save $35


 
KZ - ED3 acme silver grade HIFI fever in-ear headphones The transient heavy low quality earbuds virulent vocals - ORDERED 
  
 you can't go wrong with that price . Extremely cheap , i will compare them with my current earphones(hippo vb, vsonic gr02,xiaomi piston IF) once they arrive , shipping time 15-60 days !!!


----------



## mochill

60days


----------



## twister6

shak85 said:


> KZ - ED3 acme silver grade HIFI fever in-ear headphones The transient heavy low quality earbuds virulent vocals - ORDERED
> 
> you can't go wrong with that price . Extremely cheap , i will compare them with my current earphones(hippo vb, vsonic gr02,xiaomi piston IF) once they arrive , shipping time 15-60 days !!!


 

 Are you sure it's real?  Looking at the amount of $20 fake Pistons, there is no longer a bottom price limit for what gets copied 
  
 Btw, after more burn in of DM2, the mids/highs are improving a lot and it's getting "dangerously" close to IM03 in sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Very impressive!!!  With SS01, I'm pretty sure they used RE400 filters.  I will try to add another one on top just to see if I can "warm up" upper mids/treble.  Going back'n'forth between all my IEMs, SS01 with it's upfront bright mids stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## shak85

Members have posted that the 27 usd ed3 are the real thing 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3135#post_10573876


----------



## shak85

I m starting to have 2nd thoughts about the cheap ed3 from aliexpress. The seller sells a lot of headphones and if you check he also cells xiamo piston 2 at the price 14 usd. This seems fishy

Update: My mistake this was from another seller . It is the real deal the 27usd as well as other headphones from seller . He sells xiaomi pistons 25$ which is the real price


----------



## twister6

shak85 said:


> I m starting to have 2nd thoughts about the cheap ed3 from aliexpress. The seller sells a lot of headphones and if you check he also cells xiamo piston 2 at the price 14 usd. This seems fishy


 

 Exactly!  Probably half of Pistons on Amazon and Aliexpress are fake, and the sellers getting trickier by offering them at the same price as real ones (on Amazon, that is).  That's why I wanted to bring it to your attention.
  
 Btw, though ED3 is an original design, I heard that KZ in the past used to make and sell their own knock offs of other popular headphones


----------



## shak85

No it seems that piston of 16 usd was from another sellers.It seems the seller of ed3 on aliexpress which cost 27usd has all his items in half the price . Xiami piston 2 is 25usd from 50usd which is the roght price. He has good reputation as well


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Btw, after more burn in of DM2, the mids/highs are improving a lot and it's getting "dangerously" close to IM03 in sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just added another RE400 filter on top of the existing one in SS01, and it did the trick!!!  The sound signature still remains bright and mid-centric with a great bass, but now high frequencies under more control!!!


----------



## knives

shak85 said:


> I m starting to have 2nd thoughts about the cheap ed3 from aliexpress. The seller sells a lot of headphones and if you check he also cells xiamo piston 2 at the price 14 usd. This seems fishy


 
 Xiaomi makes more than one model of IEM. He doesn't claim that the one he sells for $17is the Xiaomi Piston 2. It is a cheaper white model.


----------



## shak85

I have asked and he has confirmed that it is the real deal . The reason why is cheap is because is promotion period so the price is cost price

Very good support from the seller
Update: ordered yestarday and today shipped !!


----------



## Ofir

Recieved my Piston 2.1 a couple of days ago, so far love them, got them on amazon.
also first post


----------



## Charliemotta

ofir said:


> Recieved my Piston 2.1 a couple of days ago, so far love them, got them on amazon.
> also first post


 
 That's where I got mine too. They are the real thing. Sound great!


----------



## Erwan

Could people please comment on the Don Scorpio Dolphins? The have been suggested/recommended to me and I wanna know how good they are , especially for $109 on Ebay :3.


----------



## peter123

There's plenty if impressions in this thread. If you use the "search this thread" function you should find some interesting reading


----------



## Hisoundfi

The highs on these dm2 sound great now (with approximately 100 hours of burn in). What was once the worst aspect of these things when I first bought them, they are now one of the best. Bass is still prominent. Midrange and vocals are in your face and aggressive. I get a little sibilance from time to time but it's more the track revealing itself than the phones, almost like it belongs where it's present. 

If sidy is a DIY version, does anyone know what driver is in these things? I'm curious of what other companies use this style of driver.


----------



## Hisoundfi

erwan said:


> Could people please comment on the Don Scorpio Dolphins? The have been suggested/recommended to me and I wanna know how good they are , especially for $109 on Ebay :3.


----------



## gyx11

they are good. very good. they lose in instrument timbre, bass texture, build quality to the takstar pro 80. everything else, they at the very least match the pro 80s. soundstage width is considered one main weakness, but it has been completely mitigated by the soundstage mod.

generally, they are very forward, fun, in your face sounding. boosted across the frequencies. bass quantity will please anyone except bassheads.

I'm looking to sell mine for financial reasons. everytime I put it for sale, i get sentimental because they are such a faithful travel companion, and take the ad down, only to have to put it up again. if anyone is interested in my pair, drop me a PM


----------



## mochill

The dm2 uses a 10.1 custom built driver


----------



## twister6

I thought I was enjoying my DM2 and SS01, until last night I spent almost an hour listening to Indila "mini world" album on HM700 with RE400B (that combo is INSANE, better than X5 + RE400 'unbalanced').  Now DM2 sounds too bassy with a narrow soundstage, while SS01 high frequency peaks (just too much brightness) starting to annoy me lol!!!
  
 At this point, HM700+RE400B and X5+IM03 are my two favorite combos.


----------



## mochill

Doppios + x5 was epic


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Lmao, feeling is mutual for me too. Maybe we can be accountability partners to stop spending all our hard earned money on earphones.


 
 Looks like they missed the boat and they put them in a bottle.
  
  
  
  

 
 *Tuesday, June 24, 2014 -*
*Wednesday, July 16, 2014*

Why tracking information may not be available?
Your order was sent to: 
*Port Richey, FL 34668 
 United States*

 This shipment does not have an associated tracking or delivery confirmation number.

  Shipment Details

 


 ZERO AUDIO-ear stereo headphone carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT 
 Sold by COOL JAPAN TOKYO 
 Condition: New


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Doppios + x5 was epic


 

 X5 w/FW2.0 or FW1.2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 2.0 change really brightened up the "color" of X5.  I'm still on a fence if I like it or not, but because of all these new custom modded 2.0 theme (http://www.head-fi.org/t/717947/fiio-x5-custom-modded-firmwares) - I can't go back to 1.2...


----------



## Lil Bill

Hey all, I ordered the Im02 not too long ago however still waiting on them and after reading from this thread I just wanted to know if the B3 compete with them. I know there is a $100 price difference but knowing this would still be nice. Thanks!


----------



## twister6

lil bill said:


> Hey all, I ordered the Im02 not too long ago however still waiting on them and after reading from this thread I just wanted to know if the B3 compete with them. I know there is a $100 price difference but knowing this would still be nice. Thanks!


 
  
 Don't have B3, but for those who do and want to compare, IM02 has a bright analytical sound with low bass quantity (on a level of Etys).


----------



## BenF

So where does KZ R3 Linear Edition stand among the giants (Havi B3 Pro MK1, Ostry KC06 etc) ?


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> So where does KZ R3 Linear Edition stand among the giants (Havi B3 Pro MK1, Ostry KC06 etc) ?


 
  
 Probably the best cable but the sound is not up to the others. A good value at $20-ish shipped but the others like the Tenore/Ostry/Havi are worth the extra $$.
  
 If you have faith in Tingo, maybe take a chance on the IE-60 or 80 which are both priced in between the R3 and the $60 models.


----------



## mochill

Or get the tenore


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> Or get the tenore




or the ed3?


----------



## mochill

That to and dn2000 and zmf recabled mh1


----------



## bhazard

Just got the Topping NX1 $40 headphone amp. Sounds excellent off my Nexus 5 with the Ostry KC06.

It seems to be like a fiio with a cleaner sound and longer battery life. It may even compare to the c&c BH, but I never heard that amp.


----------



## peter123

@bhazard

Nice to hear. My should arrive this week, I'm really looking forward to it. I need an amp with better battery life than my E12.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Just got the Topping NX1 $40 headphone amp. Sounds excellent off my Nexus 5 with the Ostry KC06.
> 
> It seems to be like a fiio with a cleaner sound and longer battery life. It may even compare to the c&c BH, but I never heard that amp.




Would very much to hear yr thoughts on NX1 as i have just lost my Fiio E11 and looking for a budget portable amplifier for soon to arrive Zip Clip.

E11 sounfd too bassy and muddy for me imho but it does a good job for its price but this NX1 is even cheaper ...also having a look at SMSL SAP-4s which cost almost the same as NX1 ..read somewhere both this portable headphone use the same cicuit design

Impressions please ...any difference with E11


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> @bhazard
> 
> Nice to hear. My should arrive this week, I'm really looking forward to it. I need an amp with better battery life than my E12.




After posting for impressions asking bhazard on NX1 ... Peter u r getting it ! Good n waiting for yr impressions.

Been busy and now 1000 post count ...been spending huh


----------



## peter123

Hi Wokei,
Yeah, I should get it pretty soon. 

I've also still got my E11 so I'll be able to do a direct comparison


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Hi Wokei,
> Yeah, I should get it pretty soon.
> 
> I've also still got my E11 so I'll be able to do a direct comparison




Excellent to hear tou still have e11 ...cant wait to hear a/b between these two portable amp.

Cheers man.


----------



## peter123

My Tenores are at my local post office, will pick them up on my way back from work this afternoon


----------



## Doodier

bhazard said:


> It may even compare to the c&c BH, but I never heard that amp.


 
  
 Lol, so how did you come to that conclusion if you never heard it? ^_^


----------



## steepers

peter123 said:


> My Tenores are at my local post office, will pick them up on my way back from work this afternoon :atsmile:


this is the impression that I have been waiting for,looks like you've got just about all the heavy hitters from overseas.


----------



## shak85

Anyone know if the Topping performs as well as c & c bh?


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> Just got the Topping NX1 $40 headphone amp. Sounds excellent off my Nexus 5 with the Ostry KC06.
> 
> It seems to be like a fiio with a cleaner sound and longer battery life. It may even compare to the c&c BH, but I never heard that amp.


 
  
 Please give us a more detailed review if you can. I've been looking to get this one for a while now. Tax time is coming in a few weeks and I tossing between the NX1 and E11 for almost 2 months now, but there isn't any reviews on it anywhere. Topping seems to be a respectable brand, though, more so than SMSL.


----------



## shak85

djscope said:


> Please give us a more detailed review if you can. I've been looking to get this one for a while now. Tax time is coming in a few weeks and I tossing between the NX1 and E11 for almost 2 months now, but there isn't any reviews on it anywhere. Topping seems to be a respectable brand, though, more so than SMSL.


 
 In the link below most of the users of nx1 say that it is better than fiio e11 in every aspect. They say that even competes the c&c bh
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/696825/40-topping-nx1-portable-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Charliemotta

vain iii said:


> or the ed3?


 
 Or both


----------



## cel4145

shak85 said:


> In the link below *most of the users* of nx1 say that it is better than fiio e11 in every aspect. *They say* that even competes the c&c bh
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/696825/40-topping-nx1-portable-headphone-amplifier




Just to clarify, though, it looks like there are only two owners of the NX1. Only one offered a comparison with the E11, and it appears to be based on memory of the E11 (not direct comparison). And only that one compared it to the C&C BH.

Then there was this post: 



ayaflo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just talked to ClieOs and he just looked at the NX1 to conclude this :
> 
> "By the look of the circuit, it seems to be a simple MAX9722 design, and actually I just posted a review of similar amp, the SMSL sAp4s"(over at In ear Matters).




Topping and SMSL often compete on similarly designed products, so could be that SMSL sAp4s is very similar, and 
ClieOS thought the sAp4s similar to the FiiO E5. That would make a good amp for the price, but not a stellar one. 

I'd wait for peter123 to get his and see what he has to say before assuming that the NX1 is a $100 headphone amp with a $35 price tag.


----------



## twister6

yeah, and I want to see if NX1 will really last for 120hr


----------



## Vain III

charliemotta said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > or the ed3?
> ...




Or, as Mo pointed out, all four. (Tenore, ZMF MH1, D2K, ED3)


----------



## ClieOS

cel4145 said:


> Topping and SMSL often compete on similarly designed products, so could be that SMSL sAp4s is very similar, and
> *ClieOS thought the sAp4s similar to the FiiO E5.* That would make a good amp for the price, but not a stellar one.


 
  
 In performance, but not in topology. sAp-4s has a simpler topology which uses a dedicated Maxim headphone driver chip. If anyone can take a close up picture of the chip inside NX1, I can make out more detail. But given the internal picture I have seen so far, I am 90% sure it is using the same chip as sAp-4s with a fairly similar topology.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I know I am probably getting annoying with this, but I feel obligated to share with the audiophile world how addicting the sound of my dm2 is. 

I pulled out my Havi b3 pro today again. It's more detailed than the dm2 and the Soundstage is wider on the Havi. It's so hard to explain, because they are both so different, but so good in their own ways. 

The dm2 is so fun! The Soundstage is not as wide, but it's in your face and raw. It's out of the head like I have front row tickets. It's like I can close my eyes and picture a band playing right in front of me. It gives a live performance-ish feel to anything it plays. Women's vocals and live performances are epic.


----------



## mochill

Sounds like you'll love the Sony mh1 it's. More refined then the dm2


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Sounds like you'll love the Sony mh1 it's. More refined then the dm2


I have the mh1...
And the mh1c... 
And the mw50... LOL
Those are really great, but they aren't as forward and upfront as these dm2, not even close. Sub bass is awesome on the mh1, and it is very balanced with nice sparkly treble, but these dm2 have an edgy and raw sound that makes everything feel like a live performance is playing right in front of me. I usually don't care for this type if sound signature, but it's like these phones breath a lively texture into anything it plays.


----------



## mochill

But do you have the zmf recabled mh1


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> But do you have the zmf recabled mh1


Nope, I'm thinking my mh1 might be my first recabling experiment.


----------



## mochill

Do it my friend , totally worth it and sound is improved enough to justify the price


----------



## mochill

http://www.zmfheadphones.com/order-the-zmf/recabled-sony-mh1
here you go


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> http://www.zmfheadphones.com/order-the-zmf/recabled-sony-mh1
> here you go


I appreciate the tip, but right now I'm waiting on my tenores to come, along with my gr07BE, and ed3, and right now jamming the hell out of these dm2. They don't leave my ears lately.


----------



## mochill

Instead of the bass edition you should have gotten the kc06A ... Ed3 is a very cheap dunu dn2000 but same sound quality and refinement .. Also the tenore


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Instead of the bass edition you should have gotten the kc06A ... Ed3 is a very cheap dunu dn2000 but same sound quality and refinement .. Also the tenore


gr07BE is epic. It's a hallof famer. This will be my second pair. IMHO they are the greatest all around iem I've ever owned. Don't get me wrong, the competition is catching up quick, but that gr07BE sound is epic. 

Kc06a has to wait, as penon is getting them end of June. 

After the kc06a it's time to put the wallet away though... Haha


----------



## mochill

Just bought a dx90 XD


----------



## mochill

Now no mo spending


----------



## gyx11

hisoundfi said:


> After the kc06a it's time to put the wallet away though... Haha







mochill said:


> Now no mo spending




now now guys... you don't have to lie to yourselves


----------



## mochill

No lies


----------



## Hisoundfi

Is there a 12 step program?


----------



## Hisoundfi

There's a one step program, going deaf


----------



## gyx11

You sure? I've heard strong rumors the Kenore TC06 are coming out in June!


----------



## mochill

?


----------



## Hisoundfi

gyx11 said:


> You sure? I've heard strong rumors the Kenore TC06 are coming out in June!


Lmao I wonder if we are gna be on hear-fi, a community that rates and blogs hearing aides haha


----------



## peter123

I agree with you guys, I also think it's time to slow down the pace of my purchases. I don't think I'll get any much better without spending more money than what healthy for me. So far I've had a self imposed maximum spending of $100 for an IEM. At the moment I feel as if I reached the top for that price point with the B3 and the Tenores. I'm considering too save up for some more expensive ones but that will have to be done over time.

For open cans I'm very satisfied with my Grado 325is, for closed I've got my modded T50RP and the portable Dolphin's. Don't see anything touching these at the moment either without digging pretty deep in my wallet.

So I'm not going to fool myself and say I'm done bit I'll definitely slow down the pace (a bit  ).

Edit: oh, and the stable version of the new fw for the x3 is also just around he corner.


----------



## mochill

The dunu dn2000 are coming in nicely and the addition of the DX90. I think I'll be set for nao


----------



## shak85

I hear lost of great things about havi b3 pro . I have ordered the tenore and i was wondering how does it compare with the havi?


----------



## DJScope

cel4145 said:


> Just to clarify, though, it looks like there are only two owners of the NX1. Only one offered a comparison with the E11, and it appears to be based on memory of the E11 (not direct comparison). And only that one compared it to the C&C BH.


  
 This is why I'm not jumping straight into it. I would rather get the Fiio E11 if there is not going to be any REAL comparisons.

  
  
 Quote:


clieos said:


> In performance, but not in topology. sAp-4s has a simpler topology which uses a dedicated Maxim headphone driver chip. If anyone can take a close up picture of the chip inside NX1, I can make out more detail. But given the internal picture I have seen so far, I am 90% sure it is using the same chip as sAp-4s with a fairly similar topology.


 
  
 What's your take on the NX1 being "better" than the E11, that saying if your hunch is right and they are the same to the SMSL ones. Do you think that the sAp-4s and/or sAp-7 are better than the E11. My main concern is sound stage and transparency.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/XUELIN-IHIFI770



might be awesome ^


----------



## robakri

Is 45$ a good price for the Ostry KC06?


----------



## Zelda

robakri said:


> Is 45$ a good price for the Ostry KC06?


 
 a steal!


----------



## Wokei

robakri said:


> Is 45$ a good price for the Ostry KC06?




Oh do tell ...from which seller ? I want one too at this price ...


----------



## Grayson73

shak85 said:


> I hear lost of great things about havi b3 pro . I have ordered the tenore and i was wondering how does it compare with the havi?


 
 Not many have both.  Mochill and Shotgunshane have both, and I think both prefer Tenore.  SGS prefers Tenore over KC06 and has Havi for sale.  Peter123 has both now too I think, but haven't seen his impressions yet.


----------



## steepers

wokei said:


> Oh do tell ...from which seller ? I want one too at this price ...


********* currently has it on for that price.

Edit: Forgot the rules for a second there


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Shhh, that place is a dirty word here.


----------



## Wokei

Thanks for the heads up ...first time heard of it .....dangerous.


----------



## knives

mochill said:


> Instead of the bass edition you should have gotten the kc06A ... Ed3 is a very cheap dunu dn2000 but same sound quality and refinement .. Also the tenore


 
 So, after some time, do you believe ED3 is a keeper?
  
 I already bought the Tenore and DN-1000.. in your opinion is worth buy an ED3 too?


----------



## daveyostrow

i dont know if these are fakes, but at $14 these FX3X could be a steal
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-sale-Brand-New-Xtreme-Xplosives-HA-FX3X-In-Ear-Earphones-Stereo-Headphones-for-MP3-MP4/1041632459.html


----------



## Hazelsteel

daveyostrow said:


> i dont know if these are fakes, but at $14 these FX3X could be a steal
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-sale-Brand-New-Xtreme-Xplosives-HA-FX3X-In-Ear-Earphones-Stereo-Headphones-for-MP3-MP4/1041632459.html


 
 Name of the store on the site is Shenzhen, which is a known site. However, if you take a look at their own site they don't stock those, so maybe you should be careful. 
  
 Just speculating though, if somebody has personal experience you should listen to them!


----------



## mochill

I'm loving the crap out of the dn2000 and ed3 being cheaper is definitely worth it IMHO


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Hi Wokei,
> Yeah, I should get it pretty soon.
> 
> I've also still got my E11 so I'll be able to do a direct comparison




Fallen to temptation again ...bought the Topping NX1 from eBay. For the price and can't wait because I lost me Fiio E11 :mad:

Just could not resist the battery power rating even if it hit 3/4 of what is reported ... I'll be a happy camper.

Peace Out


----------



## Inszy

daveyostrow said:


> i dont know if these are fakes, but at $14 these FX3X could be a steal
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-sale-Brand-New-Xtreme-Xplosives-HA-FX3X-In-Ear-Earphones-Stereo-Headphones-for-MP3-MP4/1041632459.html


 
 These are fakes. They don't have any JVC mark on them, just "china" on jack.


----------



## DJScope

wokei said:


> Fallen to temptation again ...bought the Topping NX1 from eBay. For the price and can't wait because I lost me Fiio E11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
@Wokei & @peter123
  
 I'd love to hear an honest AB comparison between NX-1 and the E11. I've got 2 months to decide between the 2.


----------



## Wokei

djscope said:


> @Wokei
> & @peter123
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear an honest AB comparison between NX-1 and the E11. I've got 2 months to decide between the 2.




DJScope ...the impression will come when NX1 comes ...ETA about 2-4 weeks ....be happy to give u my input .....from one head-fier to another ....we are all here to help others part with their money ..kekekekeke. :wink_face:


----------



## DJScope

wokei said:


> DJScope ...the impression will come when NX1 comes ...ETA about 2-4 weeks ....be happy to give u my input .....from one head-fier to another ....we are all here to help others part with their money ..kekekekeke. :wink_face:




Awesome mate, can't wait. 

I'm also eying out the Little Bear tube amp which I will probably be buying for my desktop and they have a Little Bear B-1 and B-2 solid state amps which look pretty nice as well. You might want to check them out. My mind is going at a million miles an hour with all the choices out there.


----------



## Wokei

djscope said:


> Awesome mate, can't wait.
> 
> I'm also eying out the Little Bear tube amp which I will probably be buying for my desktop and they have a Little Bear B-1 and B-2 solid state amps which look pretty nice as well. You might want to check them out. My mind is going at a million miles an hour with all the choices out there.




No worry mate ...I am also looking at Topping TP30 for my desktop set up ( currently using my 15 years old Denon amplifier but a bit overkill and takes up a lot of space and wiring) which is very affordable and can be purchased locally here in Kuala Lumpur but been resisting to go to the showroom ..which is just 15 minutes away from home.

The feeling is mutual ...choices is not a good thing . Just like the song by INXS - The Devil Inside ...it just keep on chugging and somehow your mind will go back to ...mmmm I need this amp or headphone ..its a good buy ..why not ...dammit just buy it ....and it don't stop b:mad:


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> @Wokei & @peter123
> 
> I'd love to hear an honest AB comparison between NX-1 and the E11. I've got 2 months to decide between the 2.


 
 I sure hope that mine will arrive before that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


wokei said:


> DJScope ...the impression will come when NX1 comes ...ETA about 2-4 weeks ....be happy to give u my input .....from one head-fier to another ....we are all here to help others part with their money ..kekekekeke.


 
  
 Wokei, when you're right you're right and you're always right


----------



## DJScope

wokei said:


> No worry mate ...I am also looking at Topping TP30 for my desktop set up ( currently using my 15 years old Denon amplifier but a bit overkill and takes up a lot of space and wiring) which is very affordable and can be purchased locally here in Kuala Lumpur but been resisting to go to the showroom ..which is just 15 minutes away from home.
> 
> The feeling is mutual ...choices is not a good thing . Just like the song by INXS - The Devil Inside ...it just keep on chugging and somehow your mind will go back to ...mmmm I need this amp or headphone ..its a good buy ..why not ...dammit just buy it ....and it don't stop b:mad:




I know exactly what you mean. Its hard when you're on a tight budget... =(



peter123 said:


> I sure hope that mine will arrive before that :wink_face:




Me too, mate!


----------



## insaniteit

Hi, bit of a lurker here. You guys convinced my to try the Topping NX1 as well. Will leave an update as soon as it arrives to give my impressions.
  
 Could take a few weeks though. China -> Belgium sometimes takes a while. Can't wait to try it though!


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I sure hope that mine will arrive before that :wink_face:
> 
> 
> Wokei, when you're right you're right and you're always right




@Peter123

Oh Peter I wish it was so true ...when Im right Im always right ...but me other half has very strong opinion with my addiction here.

Joined in March 2013 ...initially just to update n check on new products because wanted to get a decent earphone but there are no such things such this is it and end of the line . Instead of one ..it became many and yet u still search for sumthing better . One post two post ...you're in man ....20 ...50 ...100 posts ...and too late ... Girlfriend start asking what the hell are you doing with that earphone ...How many ears you have ....how many hours you have to listem to those damm earphones .... What the heck are you doing with tip rolling like some kind of mad scientist exprementing ....dont see you spending that much time with your motorbike anymore and giving it a polish ...kekekeee much overdue . Her favourite nag is OMG U R IN HEAD FI AGAIN ..... I wish you were on some porn site ..at least I would get some attention later.

Well ...she did a nasty one on me one day... Hide my earphone away when she had to go work for 2 days in another state ....man ...that was torturing ...the anxiety n agony of coming back home and finding all of it gone ... Lessons learn ...lock it up because u will never know when you will have a row with yr gf or wife ..they might just burn it or put it into the washer.

For audio addict shopaholic buyer only ..you have been warned.

Peace out !

Update ...she just took my Fiio X3 and said she will use it as her mp3 player because the other day I show her Fiio X5 and said I might get it ....poor me now left with no X3 and have to use my Samsung S2 which is a bummer.

Advice ...dont tell them anything or how good the player or earphone sounds or else ...[/quote]

So I got me self a Topping NX1 and Sansa Zip Clip hoping that when it arrives ...I could exchange it for my X3 ....mine you I got the PINK ZIP CLIP ...LETS HOPE IT WILL DO THE TRICK ...kekekekekekeke.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> @Peter123
> 
> Oh Peter I wish it was so true ...when Im right Im always right ...*but me other half has very strong opinion with my addiction here.*
> 
> ...


 
 So I got me self a Topping NX1 and Sansa Zip Clip hoping that when it arrives ...I could exchange it for my X3 ....mine you I got the PINK ZIP CLIP ...LETS HOPE IT WILL DO THE TRICK ...kekekekekekeke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

  
 That sounds scary familiar


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> That sounds scary familiar




Oh Peter ...you had me at " Wokei, when you're right you're right and you're always right " 

Its not funny at that time but now ..I do my head fi session when she is not around or in the toilet with my iPad...kekekekekekekekeke :devil_face:


----------



## mochill

^ I loled


----------



## fnkcow

wokei said:


> @Peter123
> 
> Oh Peter I wish it was so true ...when Im right Im always right ...but me other half has very strong opinion with my addiction here.
> 
> ...


 
 So I got me self a Topping NX1 and Sansa Zip Clip hoping that when it arrives ...I could exchange it for my X3 ....mine you I got the PINK ZIP CLIP ...LETS HOPE IT WILL DO THE TRICK ...kekekekekekeke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]






What a girl! Too good to lose her to your wet audiophile dreams mate!


----------



## Wokei

fnkcow said:


> What a girl! Too good to lose her to your wet audiophile dreams mate!




Yup ....cant argue with that. 

You had me at " What a girl"


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dude that's hilarious! 

Tell the girls she keeps on with this you're going to upgrade her and sell her off like a pair of headphones, haha!


----------



## twister6

Oh man, hiding your headphones?  That's hitting below the belt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Get back at her by hiding her makeup or some other girly stuff she's into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But regarding her nag, that's actually a positive thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Take it from someone who is married with two kids, my wife strongly encourages me to visit head-fi lol!!!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Dude that's hilarious!
> 
> Tell the girls she keeps on with this you're going to upgrade her and sell her off like a pair of headphones, haha!




Dude ..no way ...she's a keeper. She said since I found out about Head Fi ...she has become a Head Fi widow.

Thinking of setting up a thread " Head Fi Anonymous Support Group " for member in distress ....


----------



## cel4145

wokei said:


> Dude ..no way ...she's a keeper. She said since I found out about Head Fi ...she has become a Head Fi widow.
> 
> Thinking of setting up a thread " Head Fi Anonymous Support Group " for member in distress ....




Or, since she took your X3 to use, get her some new IEMs next. Turn her into a head-fier


----------



## mochill

Hahaha I think think u guys are phunnies


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Oh man, hiding your headphones?  That's hitting below the belt    Get back at her by hiding her makeup or some other girly stuff she's into :evil:
> 
> But regarding her nag, that's actually a positive thing    Take it from someone who is married with two kids, my wife strongly encourages me to visit head-fi lol!!!







cel4145 said:


> Or, since she took your X3 to use, get her some new IEMs next. Turn her into a head-fier




Thanks guys for all your support ...my main concern now is ...this toilet Head Fi sanctuary isn't going to last very long and getting back at her would not be the wise thing to do ...furthermore The TV IS TOO BIG TO HIDE...soapy lovey dovey tv drama addict. Have tried to get her into earphone but she has been using Philips SHE3580 for the past 6 years and refused to try anything else because this is the only iem that is ultra comfy to her. She loved it too much because I mod the cable me-self ...check it out guys


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Dude ..no way ...she's a keeper. She said since I found out about Head Fi ...she has become a Head Fi widow.
> 
> Thinking of setting up a thread " Head Fi Anonymous Support Group " for member in distress ....


start it and I'll subscribe lol


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> start it and I'll subscribe lol




Dude ...too kind too kind ....make me feel like I finally found a place I belong ..sob ..sob...sob...


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Thanks guys for all your support ...my main concern now is ...this toilet Head Fi sanctuary isn't going to last very long and getting back at her would not be the wise thing to do ...furthermore The TV IS TOO BIG TO HIDE...soapy lovey dovey tv drama addict. Have tried to get her into earphone but she has been using Philips SHE3580 for the past 6 years and refused to try anything else because this is the only iem that is ultra comfy to her. She loved it too much because I mod the cable me-self ...check it out guys


those look nice

Prune juice and laxatives man, it will buy you some time.


----------



## Wokei

@Hisoundfi

Seriously ...been following this thread ...me think you have in your possession Havi and Ostry ? Correct me if I m wrong.


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> Seriously ...been following this thread ...me think you have in your possession Havi and Ostry ? Correct me if I m wrong.


I got em all. 

If you're gna go, go big or go home. A better question is which one I don't have.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bhazard has tried them all actually (based on what I read) I just get the ones that this forum that are worth keeping.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I got em all.
> 
> If you're gna go, go big or go home. A better question is which one I don't have.




Hell yeah ...I like the way you operate ....this is my war cry ......WOOOO HOOOOOOO

Thinking of the two I mentioned and MOE SS01 .... DM2 ....which three would you choose? 

Everybody is welcome to chime in ...quick quick I still have half an hour before the lioness come back ....before my war cry turn to YES DEAR ...in a very subdued loving tone !:mad:


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> ^ I loled




Me too


----------



## Hisoundfi

If you have an amp, get the havi, or better yet get the tenore. 

Hold off on the ostry, get the kc06a when penon gets them in, thats when I'm getting mine. 

I love my dm2 but they require a lot of burn in. I never got the moe because iI heard its overly bright.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Get the tenore and the dm2. Two completely different sounding iems that are great in their own way.

Just make sure you burn in your dm2 before you pass judgement on them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

For a third get the kc06a end of June.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> If you have an amp, get the havi, or better yet get the tenore.
> 
> Hold off on the ostry, get the kc06a when penon gets them in, thats when I'm getting mine.
> 
> I love my dm2 but they require a lot of burn in. I never got the moe because iI heard its overly bright.




Thanks man ...any other suggestion from others .

Ok gotta go ...got 20 minutes to shower and heat up the pizza for some bites.

Peace Out ..cee ya later:evil:

Quick ...quick


----------



## mochill

Kz ed3


----------



## peter123

About KC06, Havi B3Pro original and Tenores this is my short short version so far:

KC06:
Great clarity and very nice bass. Not my cup of yea though. Someone described them as producing a "wall of sound" and I agree. The soundstage depth and separation is sub par for me. They're a nice IEM but not my favourite. To me they kind of lack the soul if that makes sense.

Havi B3Pro original:
The Havi's to me are very special. They've got the most natural voices, best soundstage in both depth and width that I've ever heard in a IEM and an amazing separation. The big drawback with them is the lack is sufficient subbass to be a great all rounder for me. For acoustic music, rock and metal I love them. They easily outperform even the Tenores on vocals and acoustic music for me. 


ZA Tenores:
Really great allover. Great soundstage, bass, separation and clarity. This is the best allrounder I own. The only drawback is that my preferred music gengeres are the ones where the Havi shines and they really does these gengeres better than the Tenores to my ears. As soon as I want more bass the Tenores are my choice though. They are also really smooth and easy to like.

For my preferences the Havi and the Tenores are my two favourites at the moment. YMMV 

I really like the current quality offered in the budget segment from this "new" companies and looking forward to the future releases from them.

And once again: Can someone please give me a B3 with subbass impact!


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Aside from the color these look the same to me. I'm taking a chance and getting the bottom one. Only problem is I'm not sure they will have the right tips. I figure I can always sell them to Wokei.


----------



## mochill

Dunu dn2000 is your answer Peter


----------



## peter123

@ Charliemotta 
Lol!

@mochill
Don't temtp me


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> About KC06, Havi B3Pro original and Tenores this is my short short version so far:
> 
> KC06:
> Great clarity and very nice bass. Not my cup of yea though. Someone described them as producing a "wall of sound" and I agree. The soundstage depth and separation is sub par for me. They're a nice IEM but not my favourite. To me they kind of lack the soul if that makes sense.
> ...


 
  
 I agree fully with this, although the Tenore is on the way for me. The Havi is something special, but really lacks in bass and needs bass boost to shine. I'll probably never get rid of it...
  
 ...unless they make a version that increases the bass without losing the soundstage. They tried to do that with the Pro 2, but failed. B6 maybe?
  
 The KC06A is actually a nice overall compromise all rounder. It has that increased bass, but with a bigger soundstage and the same beautiful mids as the KC06.
  
 With the Dunu DN-2000 on the way, I'll finally see if the $200+ iems are worth the cost, or if we've found happiness with sub $100 monsters like the Havi, Ostry, and Tenore.


----------



## cel4145

wokei said:


> Have tried to get her into earphone but she has been using Philips SHE3580 for the past 6 years and refused to try anything else because this is the only iem that is ultra comfy to her.




Nothing that a needle poked into the drivers won't cure :evil:


----------



## peter123

@bhazard

Yeah, I really have a hard time convincing myself to start bying IEM's in the 2-300$ range since:

A) I'm sure that there will be a lot of trade offs in these as well.

B) I've got some full size cqns that I really love and prefer for listening at home.

C) I'm not confident that many if them really are that much better to me than my current favourites.

D) I'm worried about moving even further up in price if I don't find the holy graal in this tier either.

Yeah, if Havi pulls it of with the B6 I'll be more than happy. I've got my doubts though after hearing the Pro2.

Looking forward to your impressions on the DN-2000


----------



## Hisoundfi

@peter123 

The closest thing I've heard to the b3 with sub bass is the dn1000 or the gr07BE. 

I've never heard the dn2k but I've read that it doesn't have the same bass impact as the dn1000. I hear that the mids are breathtaking though.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> About KC06, Havi B3Pro original and Tenores this is my short short version so far:
> 
> KC06:
> Great clarity and very nice bass. Not my cup of yea though. Someone described them as producing a "wall of sound" and I agree. The soundstage depth and separation is sub par for me. They're a nice IEM but not my favourite. To me they kind of lack the soul if that makes sense.
> ...


 
 Are you saying you like Havi B3 the most for Rock music?


----------



## mochill

Breathtaking mids with the right amount of subbass


----------



## shak85

hisoundfi said:


> @peter123
> 
> The closest thing I've heard to the b3 with sub bass is the dn1000 or the gr07BE.
> 
> I've never heard the dn2k but I've read that it doesn't have the same bass impact as the dn1000. I hear that the mids are breathtaking though.


 
 I'm tempted to get gr07be if that is true. But i'm also getting tenore , how those two compare?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

+1 to the Ostry KC06A for delicious bass. I don't know how it compares to any of the others since I don't own those, but I gotta say I find the KC06A's bass and mids just sumptuous.


----------



## Hisoundfi

shak85 said:


> I'm tempted to get gr07be if that is true. But i'm also getting tenore , how those two compare?


You have to burn in the gr07BE for about 300 hours before it starts sounding great, and even at that point it can still be sibilant at times. Other than that it's epic. If you have an amplifier the havi is the better choice because they're great right out of the box and are detailed and handle a bass boost well.


----------



## shak85

hisoundfi said:


> You have to burn in the gr07BE for about 300 hours before it starts sounding great, and even at that point it can still be sibilant at times. Other than that it's epic. If you have an amplifier the havi is the better choice because they're great right out of the box and are detailed and handle a bass boost well.


 
 I' m using c&c bh2 so it should be able to give a slight bass boost to havi b3 . This will be my next buy  . Need to get paid first
  
 Currently waiting for my tenore to arrive , i choose a seller from amazon from Japan , hopefully everything turns out ok. I wish penonaudio had these , i trust them


----------



## shak85

shak85 said:


> I' m using c&c bh2 so it should be able to give a slight bass boost to havi b3 . This will be my next buy  . Need to get paid first
> 
> Currently waiting for my tenore to arrive , i choose a seller from amazon from Japan , hopefully everything turns out ok. I wish penonaudio had these , i trust them


 
 I wonder how the tenore will perform against the Hifiman RE-400


----------



## laon

From my phone, tenore is smoother, less midbassy, less peaky, have better soundstage, also less in your face/intimate due to better soundstage and overall better timbre than Re400.


----------



## shak85

laon said:


> From my phone, tenore is smoother, less midbassy, less peaky, have better soundstage, also less in your face/intimate due to better soundstage and overall better timbre than Re400.


 
 Much appreciate your input


----------



## AlexP

shak85 said:


> Members have posted that the 27 usd ed3 are the real thing
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3135#post_10573876


 
 Just a heads up (might work for other people too), I added the ED3 to my basket yesterday and then decided I don't need another pair of headphones - Aliexpress emailed me today with a price drop to $20 shipped so I went for it.
 Dammit Head-Fi! I really don't need them, will give them as a present for good audio karma I guess


----------



## shak85

alexp said:


> Just a heads up (might work for other people too), I added the ED3 to my basket yesterday and then decided I don't need another pair of headphones - Aliexpress emailed me today with a price drop to $20 shipped so I went for it.
> Dammit Head-Fi! I really don't need them, will give them as a present for good audio karma I guess


 
 I got mine from aliexpress for about 25usd if i remember correctly . They should be here next week max. I'm interested in impressions in SQ.
  
 By the way this forum has literally destroyed me financially  . Since i got into this thread i ordered 4 headphones , 2 portable amps and 2 dacs .Its like an addiction. And i have no idea when i will test all of them. I guess should give 100 hours each one and decide which one to use most


----------



## airomjosh

I already have the Tenore but I still prefer the Ostrys over them. I also have the B3 but never liked them. Call me nuts but I find the KC06A better than the DN1K and the GR07 BE.


----------



## peter123

@shak85

Wokei, myself and a few (thousand) others are founding audiophile anonomus to help people like ourselves out of our addiction. Only problem is finding sponsors since this is the only forum I'm active on


----------



## AlexP

Has anyone ordered the SMSL M2 dac/amp? The form factor and price are really appealing...


----------



## mochill

The kc06A isn't better than the dn1k but better than the gr07be


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> @shak85
> 
> Wokei, myself and a few (thousand) others are founding audiophile anonomus to help people like ourselves out of our addiction. Only problem is finding sponsors since this is the only forum I'm active on


 
 I'm in definitely but been pretty subdued today cuz SHE at home.....shhhhhhhhh


----------



## BenF

alexp said:


> Has anyone ordered the SMSL M2 dac/amp? The form factor and price are really appealing...


 

 Ordered it, will post impressions when I'll get it


----------



## mochill

Can't wait for the tin go ear buds and my dx90.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> @peter123
> 
> The closest thing I've heard to the b3 with sub bass is the dn1000 or the gr07BE.
> 
> I've never heard the dn2k but I've read that it doesn't have the same bass impact as the dn1000. I hear that the mids are breathtaking though.


 
 Hmm, I think I'll have to try the GR07BE one day, I'm not particulary sensetive to sibliance so it could be the right one for me.
  
 Is soundstage, layering and separation on the DN1000, DN2000 and GR07BE at least as good as on the B3's? I would not be willing to give up on any of these parameters to get added bass. Also when I'm talking about bass I mean SUB bass not more midbass.
  


grayson73 said:


> Are you saying you like Havi B3 the most for Rock music?


 
 Yes but I'm an old man so Rock music to me is The Eagles, Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, REM etc. Should have been clearer on that since it's such a diversed gengre.


----------



## AlexP

benf said:


> Ordered it, will post impressions when I'll get it


 
 Nice, looking forward to the impressions.


----------



## shak85

mochill said:


> Can't wait for the tin go ear buds and my dx90.


 
 I m waiting for m760 earbuds which are told to be performed similar if not better than tg-38s . Hopefully they can be on par with some IEMs i own


----------



## Hisoundfi

@peter123
  
 Once you add a sub bass bump, the soudstage. layering, and seperation is hard to replicate, hence the b3 pro II. The closest I've heard is the DN1000. The tenore is right up there too.
  
 I'm looking for the same set of phones as you my friend. We are on the same mission. The only thing I would add is a little more weight on the mids that are a little more forward than the b3. This is why I will sacrifice micro details and enjoy the gr07BE and dm2. I'm starting to wonder if the re400 might be right up my alley, although from what I read they aren't the most durable things, and the sub bass isn't there the way I would probably prefer.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> @shak85
> 
> Wokei, myself and a few (thousand) others are founding audiophile anonomus to help people like ourselves out of our addiction. Only problem is finding sponsors since this is the only forum I'm active on


 
 Add me to the list cause I need help!  I Keep saying this is it for a while then I blackout.


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


>



Yee ..haa .....u read my mind ...this will definitely go well with me fashion sense ...ya I'm kooky like that


----------



## Bananiq

all this talk makes me wanna buy B3 Pro1 again.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bananiq said:


> all this talk makes me wanna buy B3 Pro1 again.


The havi b3 pro 1 hooked up to my fiio e18 via a fiio l5 cable to my walkman f806, with the gain and bass boost on is probably the best sounding thing I own. The f806 and e18 doesn't leave my house because it's just too much pocket space being taken up. It warms up the sound and gives the bass presence peter123 refers to.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Add me to the list cause I need help!  I Keep saying this is it for a while then I blackout.




That qualifies, your in


----------



## peter123

@Hisoundfi

Actually I installed the new fw on my X3 today and with the bass set to +4 it sounds extremely good paired with the B3's


----------



## mochill

Still have an option for.the db2000


----------



## Pastapipo

alexp said:


> Has anyone ordered the SMSL M2 dac/amp? The form factor and price are really appealing...




Im selling all my iems (except the tenore) to raise money to buy this thing. 

Not that im that fond of the tenores, but it is the best iem that ive got.


----------



## bhazard

The SMSL M2 looks like it can be a better option compared to the HifimeDIY U2 DAC at that price range.


----------



## mochill

Pastapipo give me a pm with your name address and phone number, might see a SMSL M2 at your house soon


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> The SMSL M2 looks like it can be a better option compared to the HifimeDIY U2 DAC at that price range.


  

  
 Quote:


pastapipo said:


> Im selling all my iems (except the tenore) to raise money to buy this thing.
> 
> Not that im that fond of the tenores, but it is the best iem that ive got.


 
  
 Hmmmm... does look quite interesting! 
  
 It uses the Stoner Acoustics UD110 reciever, the Sabre ES9023 DAC chip and the Maxim MAX9722 from the iFi iDAC. This might actually be a serious piece of equipment.


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Pastapipo give me a pm with your name address and phone number, might see a SMSL M2 at your house soon


 

 aren't you generous.


----------



## mochill




----------



## bhazard

Secret Mochill Santa?


----------



## PeterDLai

So mochill, that DITA The Answer IEM looks pretty nice, do I just PM you my name, address, and phone number?


----------



## bhazard

Got the Dunu 2k in today. Right out of the box, these things sound excellent off my Geek Out. Just pure awesomeness.
  
 Here's the thing though, do they sound $220 better than my current favorite, the Ostry KC06A? Nope.
  
 Gonna put these through some rigorous testing, try different spacers and tips, and throw everything I can at them. These are my first $200+ pair of IEMs, so I'm intrigued.


----------



## twister6

pastapipo said:


> Im selling all my iems (except the tenore) to raise money to buy this thing.
> 
> Not that im that fond of the tenores, but it is the best iem that ive got.


 
  
 We are talking about $62 dac/amp, right?  Just making sure you are being sarcastic, otherwise I googled a wrong dac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw, waiting to receive Carbo Tenore and Carbo Doppio in the next few days, and KC06 and IM50 in a week or so.  You guys just sucking me in...


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Got the Dunu 2k in today. Right out of the box, these things sound excellent off my Geek Out. Just pure awesomeness.
> 
> Here's the thing though, do they sound $220 better than my current favorite, the Ostry KC06A? Nope.
> 
> Gonna put these through some rigorous testing, try different spacers and tips, and throw everything I can at them. These are my first $200+ pair of IEMs, so I'm intrigued.


 
  
 Though I still think IM03 is awesome, I already proved it to myself that $200-$300 price difference of premium brand IEMs can't be justified after I discovered your thread with all the budget gems


----------



## bhazard

Speaking of budget gems, KZ is blowing out their LP lookalike headphone with neutral tuning for $25 (without case). Total bargain for the cable alone, yet they also sound great too.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39260593836


----------



## Hisoundfi

Head fi is awesome, just saying. Posted a few kind words on the Carbo tenore and basso blog but meant to put it on this one. It goes out to mochill emoticon riden ***** and bhazard, and Peter123,and Wokei. You're all a bunch of righteous dudes in my book.


----------



## mochill

One love


----------



## mochill

Nope the dita is all mine I say, all mineeeeeeee


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Speaking of budget gems, KZ is blowing out their LP lookalike headphone with neutral tuning for $25 (without case). Total bargain for the cable alone, yet they also sound great too.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39260593836




I was wanting to buy one of these, though I was worried they'd sound like crap since they're cheap V-Moda knockoffs (and as far as I know, the real thing sounds pretty good). Ah well, I guess I'm gonna be done with headphones for a while (maybe for the rest of the year) since my dad is getting both me and my sister some PCs to feed our gaming addiction.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Head fi is awesome, just saying. Posted a few kind words on the Carbo tenore and basso blog but meant to put it on this one. It goes out to mochill emoticon riden ***** and bhazard, and Peter123,and Wokei. You're all a bunch of righteous dudes in my book.




Thanks. I've been helped here in finding great pieces of gear as much as I may have helped others. Us middle class and low budget folk need audio love too, and honest impressions without manipulation or profit motive are hard to find. You don't need a $20,000+ setup to have enjoyable high quality gear.

I demoed the TTPod T1 for coworkers at happy hour, and their jaw dropped when they learned the price and what they thought it would have cost... and that's only in my top 5 of iems I have. Heads would have exploded if they heard the ostry or dunu.


----------



## mochill

True dat bhazard.... I highly agree .... Can't wait for my dx90 though ... And the dita truth edition when funds are available


----------



## Pastapipo

twister6 said:


> We are talking about $62 dac/amp, right?  Just making sure you are being sarcastic, otherwise I googled a wrong dac




Times are hard for students  I gave myself a "head fi budget". Since I've already blown it on the tenores, and the vsd3 are just around the corner, Ive got to find ways to fuel my addiction. I could ofcourse start selling drugs..


----------



## airomjosh

I'm also waiting for the VSD3, but I have doubt if they can outdo the Ostrys.


----------



## Kamakahah

pastapipo said:


> Times are hard for students  I gave myself a "head fi budget". Since I've already blown it on the tenores, and the vsd3 are just around the corner, Ive got to find ways to fuel my addiction. I could ofcourse start selling drugs..




That's my fallback. If my molecular biology and biotech degree doesn't work out, Organic chemistry taught me how to break bad.


----------



## Doodier

So which Taobao agent do you guys recommend? Which one has the best $/reliability ratio?


----------



## robakri

Went for the kzs on mistertao, much impulsive, such adventure


----------



## shak85

I ordered my kz-ed3 from aliexpress


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Head fi is awesome, just saying. Posted a few kind words on the Carbo tenore and basso blog but meant to put it on this one. It goes out to mochill emoticon riden ***** and bhazard, and Peter123,and Wokei. You're all a bunch of righteous dudes in my book.




One Love ..true dat ....I think a lot of times its all about having same minded people enjoying music and getting away from all the ******** in this world. This search for " a better iem or headphone" which I called it an addiction can be rewarding and also a strain on the wallet ...and that is why this thread is especially very important for tight ass like me who are having a hard time just trying tonmake it. Times are bad with the economy as such ...music and our audio gears are kinda like a relief from the hustle n bustle ......just like today I was listening to Janis Joplin live rendition of Summertime with Jimi Hendrix playing guitar ...man it was audio nirvana though I'm not using high end gear but to each its own .....at the end of the day ...its all about trying to enjoy what we have to our best ability.

On a lighter note ...I was checking out head fi in the toilet while the LIONESS was at home ...and listening to Summertime ..not the best place to enjoy Janis n Jimi but I work it :wink_face:


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bob Marley Legend album and the dm2 go together like peanut butter and jelly. 

Just picked up a pair meelectronics a161p for 50 shipped. Ya, it's an impulse buy. Anyone heard it? Impressions? Are they Chinese or Asian enough to mention on this thread? Something on them has to have been made in China. Lol

I read a couple ofreviews saying they are much improved over the a151p. I really hope so, the a151p was not my cup of tea.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Bob Marley Legend album and the dm2 go together like peanut butter and jelly.
> 
> Just picked up a pair meelectronics a161p for 50 shipped. Ya, it's an impulse buy. Anyone heard it? Impressions? Are they Chinese or Asian enough to mention on this thread? Something on them has to have been made in China. Lol
> 
> I read a couple ofreviews saying they are much improved over the a151p. I really hope so, the a151p was not my cup of tea.


 
 a161 is meh. Very anemic bass, somewhat bright. Somic MH407 is basically the same thing.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> a161 is meh. Very anemic bass, somewhat bright. Somic MH407 is basically the same thing.


fml... 

I should have known when the specs said single armature


----------



## hachoopoo

I had the A161P's and I really enjoyed them. I thought they were pretty solid all round. They broke though and I got the A151P's as replacement. They are not my cup of tea either. I'm trying to figure out what music they're suited to.... but they sound really bad on anything I've tried thus far.


----------



## cel4145

hachoopoo said:


> I had the A161P's and I really enjoyed them. I thought they were pretty solid all round. They broke though and I got the A151P's as replacement. They are not my cup of tea either. I'm trying to figure out what music they're suited to.... but they sound really bad on anything I've tried thus far.




I used to have the A161Ps as well. Decent sound for the price. I also gave a pair to my brother a couple of years ago. Just a couple of months ago he commented to me that he was was still using them and though the sound was good too.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> Got the Dunu 2k in today. Right out of the box, these things sound excellent off my Geek Out. Just pure awesomeness.
> 
> Here's the thing though, do they sound $220 better than my current favorite, the Ostry KC06A? Nope.
> 
> Gonna put these through some rigorous testing, try different spacers and tips, and throw everything I can at them. These are my first $200+ pair of IEMs, so I'm intrigued.


 
 Did you receive the Tenore yet?


----------



## brodie03

So has anyone got an SMSL M2 yet and can give a review of it? Currently tossing up between the M2, a Fiio E7 (used) or an iBasso D-zero (used)...


----------



## DJScope

brodie03 said:


> So has anyone got an SMSL M2 yet and can give a review of it? Currently tossing up between the M2, a Fiio E7 (used) or an iBasso D-zero (used)...


 
  
 I'm also waiting for any reviews on this one. By looking at the HW of this thing, I think I will be getting it just for the fact that it has a Sabre chip and headphone amp and for the price point it's very hard to beat, plus I like the form factor (not fond of the USB thumb stick form factor). It's got a line out so you could use it as just a DAC so it's sorta future proof as you could just couple it with another amp. I also think that the Sabre chip is compatible with Android. 
  
 EDIT:
  
 In addition. I've just sent a question to the seller if they could provide us with a photo of the PCB inside of the thing is we can see the exact layout and everything else involved.


----------



## laon

Just got my KC06 and DM2 back from loan, to my surprise I found DM2 to have less bass than what I remembered (directly comparing it to KC06) which make it far tolerable to me than before. I actually don't mind the sound now and there's something in its rawness that go very well in some song.

Oh yeah and the peakiness is completely gone now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

laon said:


> Just got my KC06 and DM2 back from loan, to my surprise I found DM2 to have less bass than what I remembered (directly comparing it to KC06) which is far more tolerable to me than before. I actually don't mind the sound now and there's something in its rawness that go very well in some song.
> 
> Oh yeah and the peakiness is completely gone now.


I'm glad to see someone witness the same things I did with the dm2! 

There are some things I listen to where the dm2 makes it sound amazeballs. 

Bob Marley (and most raggae) 
Daft punk's RAM
Evanescence (and most female voices) 
Any acoustic music 
Any live performances 
Metallica 
Guns and Roses 
Jack Johnson 

Do you see what I'm saying now about them being a different sonic approach, and a good compliment to the havi, tenure, or kc06? It's a much more raw and aggressive and lively sound! 

If I do a long listening session with the tenore, havi, or kc06, then listen to the dm2 they seem unrefined and shouty and bass boosted AT FIRST LISTEN. But after I give the dm2 a long session I get addicted! It goes from peaks to perfect! It's an out of the head sound that gives a feeling of a live performance! When I go back to something like the havi, it seems anemic and lacking life, and I have to give it some time for my ears to adjust back. 

Another thing I like about these dm2 is that if I want to tame the aggressive sound I can simply eq down the high bass/low mids portion a few clicks, and also eq down the high mids/low treble section a couple of clicks, and I'm left wit a much more mellow sound.

BURN IN YOUR DM2 BEFORE YOU GIVE UP ON THEM! YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED!


----------



## Wokei

@Hisoundfi

Thou shall not be tempted ........ Must resist at all time.........:evil:

I stand strong ...... For now


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> Thou shall not be tempted ........ Must resist at all time.........
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah you are right but I ....nvm


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> Thou shall not be tempted ........ Must resist at all time.........:evil:
> 
> I stand strong ...... For now


haha! 

You stay strong sir. In the meanwhile I'm going to jam some music in your honor through these dm2 and snicker at what you're missing out on... Muahahaha


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> haha!
> 
> You stay strong sir. In the meanwhile I'm going to jam some music in your honor through these dm2 and snicker at what you're missing out on... Muahahaha


 
 really?? they are that good? I have them on my wishlist


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> really?? they are that good? I have them on my wishlist


They're very much different than what everyone else is going for. I can see some people disliking them because they aren't flat, and they don't sound great out of the box. The best thing that happened for me was I was waiting for the tenore to come in so I had two weeks time to burn in and listen to the dm2.

They aren't detailed as the kc06, the sound stage isn't as wide as the havi, and they aren't as balanced as the tenore. That would tell most people to avoid them. The dm2 is good at what it does. My previous posts on this thread will explain. 

I put the havi, tenore and kc06 in one category. I put the dm2 in another, somewhere along the similar lines of say a monster gratitude or jvc hafx40. They are aggressive and hifi. 

I hope that helps


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> haha!
> 
> You stay strong sir. In the meanwhile I'm going to jam some music in your honor through these dm2 and snicker at what you're missing out on... Muahahaha







charliemotta said:


> Yeah you are right but I ....nvm




In trying times like this ...many are called few are chosen ...words from the likes of you two cant break my will...

I resist ...n stand proud ....come Kimosabi ...let's ride into the sunset n rock to the music played in honor of us by @Hisoundfi and @Charliemotta ....he gone over the dark side.:evil:


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> In trying times like this ...many are called few are chosen ...words from the likes of you two cant break my will...
> 
> I resist ...n stand proud ....come Kimosabi ...let's ride into the sunset n rock to the music played in honor of us by @Hisoundfi and @Charliemotta ....he gone over the dark side.


 
 Lol


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> They're very much different than what everyone else is going for. I can see some people disliking them because they aren't flat, and they don't sound great out of the box. The best thing that happened for me was I was waiting for the tenore to come in so I had two weeks time to burn in and listen to the dm2.
> 
> They aren't detailed as the kc06, the sound stage isn't as wide as the havi, and they aren't as balanced as the tenore. That would tell most people to avoid them. The dm2 is good at what it does. My previous posts on this thread will explain.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes actually it does very much.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> In trying times like this ...many are called few are chosen ...words from the likes of you two cant break my will...
> 
> I resist ...n stand proud ....come Kimosabi ...let's ride into the sunset n rock to the music played in honor of us by @Hisoundfi and @Charliemotta ....he gone over the dark side.:evil:




Hey Wokei get out of the toilet and save your money instead of fooloing around on head-fi


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Hey Wokei get out of the toilet and save your money instead of fooloing around on head-fi




Lol....


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> Hey Wokei get out of the toilet and save your money instead of fooloing around on head-fi


 
 Now that is funny only cause it's true. Ha ha  (ipad)


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Hey Wokei get out of the toilet and save your money instead of fooloing around on head-fi




Peter ....play nice ..that was below the belt  




charliemotta said:


> Now that is funny only cause it's true. Ha ha  (ipad)




You guys are supposed to help ...so its like that huh ....the neighborhood has gone ghetto huh.


----------



## peter123

Sorry Wokei, couldn't resist 

@bhazard
Speaking of budget gems, KZ is blowing out their LP lookalike headphone with neutral tuning for $25 (without case). Total bargain for the cable alone, yet they also sound great too.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39260593836

How does these compare to the Dolphin's?


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Sorry Wokei, couldn't resist
> 
> @bhazard
> Speaking of budget gems, KZ is blowing out their LP lookalike headphone with neutral tuning for $25 (without case). Total bargain for the cable alone, yet they also sound great too.
> ...




@Peter123 ...no worry mate .... Its all good ...kekekekekeke. If I can share my toilet head fi story .... am also prepare to take it as well. I'm thick skinned and kooky too.

Still waiting for my Topping NX1 and just bought Tingo TG-38S earbud(earbuds - me like very much)which is currently making the hype train in the earbud thread. Still haven't got round to Havi which I have been eyeing for some time but soon....my precious.

As far as KZ LP headphone ... The price is very friendly ....like me too but just never got into it ...me low profile like that also.

Cheers man


----------



## peter123

@Wokei 

Good to hear that you take it like a man 

I'm also waiting for the Topping NX1.

If those KZ LP's are a different signature from the Dolphin's I'll probably get them. To good a price to pass on.........


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> @Wokei
> 
> Good to hear that you take it like a man
> 
> ...


 
  
 Price is very attractive... I have seen a mini review on Aliexpress about those KZ's and they didn't seemed on a good level to me... Have to check/find more reviews though...


----------



## aftermoon

I just preordered the VSDS3s! This is pretty awesome because I joined HeadFi after Black Friday looking for the VSDS1s (which joker rated as a top iem under $50). I've since bought the Piston 2.0 in the 6 month delay. They ship around the 15th of June so it'll be a while til I actually see them.

 I was going to say the other day there's not much excitement for the VSD3 here? Maybe because it has it's own thread? Does anyone think it could measure up to the Havi B3 or the Tenores?


----------



## peter123

We'll see when I get my VSD3S 

It looks as if I managed to snap a pair as well.


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> We'll see when I get my VSD3S
> 
> It looks as if I managed to snap a pair as well.




So much for headphones anonymous (lol)


----------



## peter123

Yeah, we need better counselors


----------



## Charliemotta

baycode said:


> Price is very attractive... I have seen a mini review on Aliexpress about those KZ's and they didn't seemed on a good level to me... Have to check/find more reviews though...


 
 I read that too Peter. I was just about to ask Wokei about them.


----------



## peter123

@Charliemotta

Does Wokei have them?


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> @Charliemotta
> 
> Does Wokei have them?


 
 No but he's good go to guy for iem's, headphones, and toilet paper.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> We'll see when I get my VSD3S
> 
> It looks as if I managed to snap a pair as well.


where are you getting the pre-order from?


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> Yeah, we need better counselors




Well, and I'm not criticizing. I have to to go the to post office on Monday to sign for my Meier Corda Rock amp that I ordered from Germany, and I already own an Asgard 2. LOL


----------



## peter123

@Charliemotta

Lol, I guess you're right about that 

@Hisoundfi
I tell you if you promise not to pass it on............

I got them on the presale at lendmeyourears.com, sold out in 30 minutes. Won't ship until June 15'the though 

@cel4145
Poor you, lol!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Damned you peter123... 

I'll just have to buy mochills when he sells them a week after getting them lol


----------



## peter123

Lol!


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> No but he's good go to guy for iem's, headphones, and toilet paper.







peter123 said:


> @Charliemotta
> 
> Does Wokei have them?




Hey hey ...who's been talkin bout me ....yup yup ...toilet paper among many other things me speciality.... 

KZ LP ...nope ...nah ..don't intend to get it ..I have only three headphone Monoprice , Soundmagic P30 and Snike DJ-777 and all seldom used ....much prefer earbud and IEM. 

Headphone Anonymous is alive and kicking on my end .... Still standing strong and firm ....still have not got around VSDS , Havi B3 , Ostry KC06 or 06A, Sidy DM2 , MOE SS01 ...was following all these but me Zen Training Level 1 seem to be working ......but anyhow ..cheers and congrats to all you guys that are enjoying all these wonderful iem.

Hey ..anybody getting the TTPod T1 ...now thats a beauty ain't it ?

Need counseling ...pm me for a dose of sanity


----------



## peter123

You don't need to get them all, just the Havi B3 (at least for a while  ).

I think I really need to attend more Headphone Anonymous meetings because I've got a bad fall back.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> You don't need to get them all, just the Havi B3 (at least for a while  ).
> 
> I think I really need to attend more Headphone Anonymous meetings because I've got a bad fall back.




Yup ...will do that hopefully when funds are available ....its been pretty rough recently ......been working hard to tie up some loose end. Btw also lost me Fiio E11 recently.

Though I like to keep up as much as I can ....the mind is weak but the wallet is even weaker ...kekekekekeke. i do me best to laugh it off. 

Cheers


----------



## peter123

Hmm, sorry to hear about your E11.

I have friends who buys a bottle of wine for 50-100$ every Friday and call it a hobby. Makes it feel better for me to use $100 a month on this hobby, at least I've got a plastic box full of iem's to show for the money


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Hmm, sorry to hear about your E11.
> 
> I have friends who buys a bottle of wine for 50-100$ every Friday and call it a hobby. Makes it feel better for me to use $100 a month on this hobby, at least I've got a plastic box full of iem's to show for the money




So so true ...I was just havin a conversation with a friend this afternoon ...he said exactly the same thing.

Its all good man ....


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Hey hey ...who's been talkin bout me ....yup yup ...toilet paper among many other things me speciality....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah TT's are on my wishlist (and mind) too, just don't know how they are but sounds interesting.


----------



## bhazard

Yep. I spent a good $200 on dinner and drinks in the city with a few people some time ago, which makes the headphone obsession seem like much less of a waste.
  
 For the KZ-LP blowout, it is much different than the Dolphin. It is more neutral, but doesn't have a premium look. I put it on par to my Pro 80. Actually, I like it better than the Pro 80.
  
 Taobao international shipping will get ya ($10+ possibly, but maybe not).


----------



## bhazard

charliemotta said:


> Yeah TT's are on my wishlist (and mind) too, just don't know how they are but sounds interesting.


 
 I have too many iems at the moment, and may sell off my TTPOD T1 with all my time going to the Ostrys, Havis, and Dunu lately. I just gotta listen to it again today to see if I want to 
  
 If I do, PM me if interested.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> @Charliemotta
> 
> Lol, I guess you're right about that
> 
> ...


 
 I totally for about that place..on my desktop now


----------



## peter123

@bhazard

Thanks, I think I'll have to try the LP's.


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> I totally for about that place..on my desktop now


 
 Well well just found a package that's been on my bed all afternoon...it's my Tenores that weren't supposed to arrive till June 24th.
 Didn't think I'd see these for a while. Now please excuse me while I open this package of joy.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Well well just found a package that's been on my bed all afternoon...it's my Tenores that weren't supposed to arrive till June 24th.
> Didn't think I'd see these for a while. Now please excuse me while I open this package of joy.


 
 Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 LP's ordred, came in at $43 including shipping from MisterTao.


----------



## r2muchstuff

bhazard said:


> I have too many iems at the moment, and may sell off my TTPOD T1 with all my time going to the Ostrys, Havis, and Dunu lately. I just gotta listen to it again today to see if I want to
> 
> If I do, PM me if interested.


 
 Please tell us again how it sounds and how it compares to some others.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My interview after winning the lottery... "So what do you plan on doing with all that money?"  Me - "Well I think I will let all my head-fi friends and myself order 1 set of phones per day for life"


----------



## twister6

charliemotta said:


> Well well just found a package that's been on my bed all afternoon...it's my Tenores that weren't supposed to arrive till June 24th.
> Didn't think I'd see these for a while. Now please excuse me while I open this package of joy.


 
  
 My package with Tenores and Doppios are 20min away from my house, locked in FedEx building because those lazy bums decided not to unload today's shipment...  I guess waiting until Monday...
  
 Btw, for all those in sound-anonymous program, do not click on my first impression post about Hidizs AP100 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/711569/new-dap-hidizs-ap100/45#post_10593112) and first impression post of Audio-Technica ATH-IM50 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/675#post_10595194) - stay away from those


----------



## Vain III

charliemotta said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy
> ...




I'll take LCD3 as my first headphone, thank you.


----------



## Charliemotta

vain iii said:


> I'll take LCD3 as my first headphone, thank you.


 
 okay but you can't order anything else till tomorrow. put everything on my account.


----------



## Charliemotta

twister6 said:


> My package with Tenores and Doppios are 20min away from my house, locked in FedEx building because those lazy bums decided not to unload today's shipment...  I guess waiting until Monday...
> 
> Btw, for all those in sound-anonymous program, do not click on my first impression post about Hidizs AP100 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/711569/new-dap-hidizs-ap100/45#post_10593112) and first impression post of Audio-Technica ATH-IM50 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/675#post_10595194) - stay away from those


 
 You can borrow mine if you want...no wait I'm using them...lol


----------



## bhazard

Ya know, I just threw the Havi (Sony hybrid or double flange senn tips) on my Geek Out 1000, and it really holds its own against the Dunu 2k. So enjoyable, both of them. I just wish the Dunu costs the same as the Havi (or Ostry even).


----------



## mochill

Lol^... Gotta burn in them dunu my friend


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Lol^... Gotta burn in them dunu my friend


I never noticed a change in sound when burning armature drivers. Isn't the dn2k a triple BA?


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> My interview after winning the lottery... "So what do you plan on doing with all that money?"  Me - "Well I think I will let all my head-fi friends and myself order 1 set of phones per day for life"


I love you man, please win the lottery.


----------



## knives

hisoundfi said:


> I never noticed a change in sound when burning armature drivers. Isn't the dn2k a triple BA?


 
 DN-2000 is hybrid


----------



## rb3412

Hey guys, I am in the market for canned headphones and been looking for few days and have come across few different types of asian brand headphones. I am mainly going to be using them for gaming and music/movies and I am not an audiophile "freak" meaning i just use whatever is there and these will be my first "decent" headphones. So far I have come across Superlux HD681 evo, takstar HI 2050, pro 80 and HD 6000. These are almost around the same price with HD 6000 prob being 10-15 dollars more expensive shipped to canada from ebay/aliexpress. Any thought to which one of these would be best for comfort and decent sound? I don't mind semi-open/open incase there are other suggestion that are better than these.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Audio technica ath m50 ($130) 

Or, if you wanna go cheaper... 

Monoprice mhp-839 ($30)


----------



## rb3412

hisoundfi said:


> Audio technica ath m50 ($130)
> 
> Or, if you wanna go cheaper...
> 
> Monoprice mhp-839 ($30)


 
 Yeah i was looking into ATH-M50 but they are currently out of my price range so figured only one of these asian brand headphones might be the affordable ones atm.


----------



## mochill

Martin Logan mikros90


----------



## DJScope

rb3412 said:


> Hey guys, I am in the market for canned headphones and been looking for few days and have come across few different types of asian brand headphones. I am mainly going to be using them for gaming and music/movies and I am not an audiophile "freak" meaning i just use whatever is there and these will be my first "decent" headphones. So far I have come across Superlux HD681 evo, takstar HI 2050, pro 80 and HD 6000. These are almost around the same price with HD 6000 prob being 10-15 dollars more expensive shipped to canada from ebay/aliexpress. Any thought to which one of these would be best for comfort and decent sound? I don't mind semi-open/open incase there are other suggestion that are better than these.


 
  
 I personally use the Takstar Pro 80 for gaming and it is perfect. If you want something with a larger soundstage (good for FPS games) then get the HI 2050 which is just an open design of the Pro 80. But, as the HI 2050 is an open can, this means that it leaks a lot of the sound, so not so good for a portable can.


----------



## rb3412

djscope said:


> I personally use the Takstar Pro 80 for gaming and it is perfect. If you want something with a larger soundstage (good for FPS games) then get the HI 2050 which is just an open design of the Pro 80. But, as the HI 2050 is an open can, this means that it leaks a lot of the sound, so not so good for a portable can.


 
 Thank you for your response. I am mostly using these headphones at home so not worried about portability.  And I am using them mainly for fps gaming and movies therefore, should h82050 reccomended over pro-80 for comfort?and better for gaming?


----------



## DJScope

rb3412 said:


> Thank you for your response. I am mostly using these headphones at home so not worried about portability.  And I am using them mainly for fps gaming and movies therefore, should h82050 reccomended over pro-80 for comfort?and better for gaming?


 
  
 Like I said, they're identical except for the open/closed backs, so the comfort is exactly the same, which is actually quite nice, though the main difference is that the HI 2050 comes with "velour" pads and the Pro 80 comes with "leather" pads, that's up to personal preference which one you'd prefer. They're easy to drive so no need for an amp but they sound much more controlled when amplified. And the build is absolutely solid! The head band is super flexible and strong. I always seem to play with it to test it's durability, it still amazes me how premium they feel.


----------



## Charliemotta

rb3412 said:


> Yeah i was looking into ATH-M50 but they are currently out of my price range so figured only one of these asian brand headphones might be the affordable ones atm.


 
 There is the Pioneer SE-A1000 for $65 or the Audio Technica ATH-TAD400 for $66 both on Amazon.  Just sayin


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Listened to TTPOD T1 for a couple of hours now and I can say that I love them very much. They are by no means very resolving or analytical like the HAVI nor they are too warm. They are somewhere in the middle and IMHO make a great IEM for fun and casual listening. Plus, they look great. I have them in transparent blue and they have a very unique look. They have a great quality cable,a little thicker and stiffer than most of the IEM's in this price range which makes it less prone to tangling.


----------



## Charliemotta

hal rockwell said:


> Listened to TTPOD T1 for a couple of hours now and I can say that I love them very much. They are by no means very resolving or analytical like the HAVI nor they are too warm. They are somewhere in the middle and IMHO make a great IEM for fun and casual listening. Plus, they look great. I have them in transparent blue and they have a very unique look. They have a great quality cable,a little thicker and stiffer than most of the IEM's in this price range which makes it less prone to tangling.


 
 They are on my wish list just waiting for positive feedback... Where did you get yours Hal?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

charliemotta said:


> They are on my wish list just waiting for positive feedback... Where did you get yours Hal?


 
 From Penon Audio


----------



## Baycode

Recently ttpod introduced the enhanced version of t1. Supposed to be a better performer. Info from their facebook page. FYI


----------



## Charliemotta

baycode said:


> Recently ttpod introduced the enhanced version of t1. Supposed to be a better performer. Info from their facebook page. FYI


 
 Thanks Bay for the info.


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> Thanks Bay for the info.




@Charliemotta 

Bro ...u gettin it ? Kept you a spot in Headphone Anonymous ...don't worry about @Peter123 ...he joined way back .....and he is doin pretty well ...ahem


----------



## Charliemotta

baycode said:


> Recently ttpod introduced the enhanced version of t1. Supposed to be a better performer. Info from their facebook page. FYI


 
 I hope they name it something else besides TTPOD T1.  I wonder if it will say enhanced version or what. I'm asking cause this is my next purchase (but not last)


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> @Charliemotta
> 
> Bro ...u gettin it ? Kept you a spot in Headphone Anonymous ...don't worry about @Peter123 ...he joined way back .....and he is doin pretty well ...ahem


 
 Not sure unless I get positive feedback from trusted members


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> I hope they name it something else besides TTPOD T1.  I wonder if it will say enhanced version or what. I'm asking cause this is my next purchase (but not last)




When you hit the lottery ...buy over TTpod and give members of Headphone Anonymous free personalised TTPOD with their name on it ...now that would be a treat .


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> When you hit the lottery ...buy over TTpod and give members of Headphone Anonymous free personalised TTPOD with their name on it ...now that would be a treat .


 
 Okay...We should really start our own iem and company and stop working for a living.


----------



## cel4145

charliemotta said:


> Okay...We should really start our own iem and company and stop working for a living.




That requires a lot of engineering expertise to design and manufacture IEMs. Why not just sell expensive power cables? That just requires marketing


----------



## KepinCemit

cel4145 said:


> That requires a lot of engineering expertise to design and manufacture IEMs. *Why not just sell expensive power cables? That just requires marketing *


 
  
 I lol'd and almost spilled coffee all over my laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ========================================
  
 I wonder what's the difference between TTPOD T1 "regular edition" & enhanced edition if any ?


----------



## mochill

More bass more resolution and treble and more efficient


----------



## shak85

Just got my xiaomi pistons IF and they sound extremely well . For their price is really a bargain.
  
 Now i'm even more impatient to get my tenore (they are the post office for the last 3 days)


----------



## degygiiq

Hi
  
 I got a defect pair of havi b3 pro 1 iems and I am going to exchange it for other "chinese" iems, if it is possible since they hurt my ears. I'll order them form penonaudio.
  
 I "narrowed" it down to the Ostry KC06, the sidy dm2, astrotec ax30 / ax35 / am800 or vsonic vsd1(s). What do you think about these, and does someone own the sidy dm2 since there are almost no revies of it? Anything I overlooked?
  
 Also which are the most comfortable of them? I mostly use them for commute but also for normal use at home/office. A more or less neutral or slightly V or U shaped signature would be preferred.


----------



## airomjosh

degygiiq said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a defect pair of havi b3 pro 1 iems and I am going to exchange it for other "chinese" iems, if it is possible since they hurt my ears. I'll order them form penonaudio.
> 
> ...


 
 what made you say that they are defective?


----------



## degygiiq

airomjosh said:


> what made you say that they are defective?


 
 The right earpiece has significantly less bass. And no, it's not a problem of proper seal, I clened the "nozzle" and plug and even if I wear them the wrong side, the same earbud sounds really base-less.


----------



## Grayson73

degygiiq said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a defect pair of havi b3 pro 1 iems and I am going to exchange it for other "chinese" iems, if it is possible since they hurt my ears. I'll order them form penonaudio.
> 
> ...


 
 Add the Zero Audio Tenore to your list.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Add the Zero Audio Tenore to your list.




He needs to buy from penon


----------



## jdog

I've got both the Ostry KC06 and the Zero Audio Tenore.  The KC06 pair wonderfully with the iHifi 960 and the Tenore pair very well with the Colorfly C3/C&C BH amp combination.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

If you can wait, the KC06As are also lovely with some added bass slam. A lot of guys find them comfortable to sleep in, but I don't. Isolation is not great, either, so not sure if it's the best option for your commute.


----------



## shak85

jdog said:


> I've got both the Ostry KC06 and the Zero Audio Tenore.  The KC06 pair wonderfully with the iHifi 960 and the Tenore pair very well with the Colorfly C3/C&C BH amp combination.


 
 How does Tenore pair with pa2v2 if anyone happens to know?


----------



## peter123

Does any of you guys have experience with TDK IEM's? Both the IE800 and the BA200 get good reviews.........


----------



## daveyostrow

peter123 said:


> Does any of you guys have experience with TDK IEM's? Both the IE800 and the BA200 get good reviews.........


 
 tehy are both great iems. personally i liked the ie800 better... ba2000 were very warm


----------



## peter123

daveyostrow said:


> tehy are both great iems. personally i liked the ie800 better... ba2000 were very warm




Thanks. I also assume that the ie800 has more bass impact, is that correct?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just got the KZ ed3 and the Meelectronics a161p in. I really like both of them. I gave them both a quick listen for an initial impression.
  
 The a161p is the best sounding SINGLE balanced armature I've ever heard. The mids and highs are unbelievably clear and detailed. It has decent bass for a BA also. Bass heads, avoid this one as it is more about sonic accuracy than rattling your skull. The bass is there, but it is by no means impressive, and there is little to no sub bass. However the bass is present. If you're trying to compare it to comparable single balance armatures, the sound of the Sony XBA-1 and a151p are nowhere near the sound quality of the a161p. Overall the sound is balanced, crystal clear and ultra detailed. I really like them and don't regret my purchase of them for $50 USD. These really do put the XBA-1 and a151p to shame. They come with a plethora of accessories, quality packaging, and a nice clamshell case.
  
 Things I don't like about the a161p have to do primarily with the cable and ergonomics. The cable is unbelievably flimsy after they split into the right and left channel. I'm going to have to be really careful with these things. It's right along the lines of the easy to snag and rip Koss Portapro wires. Seriously Meelec, you should have used the same awesome cable as the a151p, and I would be willing to pay an extra 30 for them. I almost want to call the company and complain about this and suggest they not use this for future designs for anything over 20 dollars. Also, the hozzle is angled for it to be worn down (although it's still pretty easy to be worn up and around the ear). Wearing them down, there are ridiculous microphonics issues.  This is not a big deal, but I don't understand why companies don't come straight out with the cable coming from the hozzle and about 4/5 of the way towards the end of the housing. This would allow for users to wear them any way they want without issues.
  
 Now for the ed3. It's a steal for 25 bucks. They got it right with this. Sturdy cable, metal housing, and good ergonomics. Some microphonics when worn down, but I don't care because these are set up well to go over the ear also (which I prefer). I would say the sound is somewhere between mid centric and balanced. There is some sub bass, no mid bass bloat from what I heard. the treble is there and doesn't seem to roll off too much so far. It seems to be a jack of all trades and a master of none. I really like it.
  
 Things I don't like about the KZ ed3 is that it has s**t for accessories. No clamshell case, not even a pouch. There is nothing more than some bootlegged generic rubber tips in three different sizes. It's sad because these things are cool enough to come with a case, and some biflange tips or some foam tips. The good new is that if you're reading this I guaranfrickentee that you probably have a plethora of extra tips to make up for KZ's slack in terms of guaranteeing that everyone gets a good seal.
  
 FYI Just because I pointed out some flaws with these, it DOES NOT mean I regret purchasing either of them. They are both fantastic and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.
  
 I'm going to kick back now and test these babies out...


----------



## mochill

Burn the ed3 in and enjoy more


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Burn the ed3 in and enjoy more


 
  
 On a subject of burn in, though a different set of headphones, how long did it take you to burn in your Tenore and Doppios?  Got both today, did about 2hr of pink noise loop with each.  To my surprise, dynamic driver Tenore sounds almost unchanged, while dual BA driver Doppios sound changed (improved) significantly from the first out of the box listening.  I would have expected the other way around.
  
 Very first impression, both are neutral, detailed, very revealing.  Tenore has a very wide soundstage with some crazy revealing details where I can hear a bouncing ghost echo of the delay/reverb on vocals.  Also, Tenore takes some power to drive it.  Doppios have an average soundstage width, and have a fuller/thicker sound in comparison to Tenore; also they have a bit more bass quantity including better sub-bass.  In comparison to Tenore, Doppios are very easy to drive.
  
 I do like Carbon 3D finish very much on both.  In terms of build quality, Doppios have an upper hand with a more solid design and better strain relief.  Also, I was ok with Tenore included tips, while for Doppios I switched to wider bore UE900 tips.


----------



## shak85

hisoundfi said:


> I just got the KZ ed3 and the Meelectronics a161p in. I really like both of them. I gave them both a quick listen for an initial impression.
> 
> The a161p is the best sounding SINGLE balanced armature I've ever heard. The mids and highs are unbelievably clear and detailed. It has decent bass for a BA also. Bass heads, avoid this one as it is more about sonic accuracy than rattling your skull. The bass is there, but it is by no means impressive, and there is little to no sub bass. However the bass is present. If you're trying to compare it to comparable single balance armatures, the sound of the Sony XBA-1 and a151p are nowhere near the sound quality of the a161p. Overall the sound is balanced, crystal clear and ultra detailed. I really like them and don't regret my purchase of them for $50 USD. These really do put the XBA-1 and a151p to shame. They come with a plethora of accessories, quality packaging, and a nice clamshell case.
> 
> ...


 
 About 161p where did you manage to get it in such a low price?  . And how would it compare to others at similar price , like etymotic hf5


----------



## Zaknin

My first post here, just ordered ed3 from Ali,they cost 25 bucks right now, waiting time


----------



## Baycode

zaknin said:


> My first post here, just ordered ed3 from Ali,they cost 25 bucks right now, waiting time


 
  
 Wellcome to head-fi!
  
 Did you order from Aliexpress? The cheapest I can see is 27 USD.


----------



## Zaknin

baycode said:


> Wellcome to head-fi!
> 
> Did you order from Aliexpress? The cheapest I can see is 27 USD.


 
 Thanks ! Yup, there is US $2.00 off per US $20.00 discount, it will be 25 USD at the checkout page.


----------



## hachoopoo

hisoundfi said:


> The a161p is the best sounding SINGLE balanced armature I've ever heard. The mids and highs are unbelievably clear and detailed. It has decent bass for a BA also. Bass heads, avoid this one as it is more about sonic accuracy than rattling your skull. The bass is there, but it is by no means impressive, and there is little to no sub bass. However the bass is present. If you're trying to compare it to comparable single balance armatures, the sound of the Sony XBA-1 and a151p are nowhere near the sound quality of the a161p. Overall the sound is balanced, crystal clear and ultra detailed. I really like them and don't regret my purchase of them for $50 USD. These really do put the XBA-1 and a151p to shame. They come with a plethora of accessories, quality packaging, and a nice clamshell case.


 
 Agree entirely about the A161P. They have stopped making them unfortunately (so all other stocks are just remaining left overs). The sound quality is very good for a Single BA and I agree in that the build quality is where it tapers off. I can only see the reason they stopped making these are because of build quality issues as they are far better than the A151P's in every way except the cable. The microphone module is better on the A161P's too.


----------



## mochill

I have 28hrs on my tenore and heard changes at 10hrs but slight and the doppios are so special one amazing product just like there rest products but the really need burn in


----------



## Hisoundfi

shak85 said:


> About 161p where did you manage to get it in such a low price?  . And how would it compare to others at similar price , like etymotic hf5


I copped a pair on eBay. 

I've never heard anything from etymotic


----------



## shak85

hisoundfi said:


> I copped a pair on eBay.
> 
> I've never heard anything from etymotic


 
 The only pair I found of A161p is $100 and A151 is at 50$ .


----------



## Hisoundfi

shak85 said:


> The only pair I found of A161p is $100 and A151 is at 50$ .


Ya that's the main reason I picked them up. It was a price too good to not pick them up. They are discontinued. Hopefully that means a a171p is on the way. The single BA driver would be a perfect compliment to one of their bass heavy drivers. I really want to see meelectronics come out with a reasonably priced hybrid. That would be epic.


----------



## mochill

Zero audio singlios, doppios, and tenores are a must have for collection


----------



## wwp8

Hi all, I have been a long time lurker rom the UK and have recently started going through this thread,
 I love IEMS but never had a good budget.
 I fancy getting some cans for the very first time, but whilst reading this, I then want some IEMs too, 
 IEMS I am interested in are 
 Moxpad X3
 Xiaomi Piston 2.0
 KZ a1
 and maybe Havi B3
 Cans I have no idea, but I like either the 
 Takstar pro80
 MH463
 Superlux HD681EVO 
 HD-668B
 Panasonic RP HTF600
 My question is, with the IEMs, and keeping the budget low 
 What 2-3 would you guys recommend in order of preference.
 Which 1 overear HP, would you recommend again within that budget window.
 Finally a nice question for you guys to think about, if you are only allowed 1 IEM and 1 Can, (imagine apocalytic state in the world, or going on holiday and you can only fit one.
 Which ones would you choose?
 Ps. My choices does not need to be in my list, its just that they are quite popular.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> Does any of you guys have experience with TDK IEM's? Both the IE800 and the BA200 get good reviews.........


 
 BA200 were very good, especially vocals, but very bad in treble extension.  Bass quantity is decent, but less than Tenore.  I also found them to be lacking in detail compared to GR07 MK2, Gratitude, Tenore, and BAsso.


----------



## Hisoundfi

wwp8 said:


> Hi all, I have been a long time lurker rom the UK and have recently started going through this thread,
> 
> I love IEMS but never had a good budget.
> I fancy getting some cans for the very first time, but whilst reading this, I then want some IEMs too,
> ...


please answer these questions first... 

#1 What type of music do you like? 

#2 What will you be using them for mostly? Will the environment around yoube noisy or quiet? 

#3 What is most important in terms of sound? In order, what do you prefer to hear most- bass, midrange, or treble? 

#4 What is your max budget? 

This will give all of us a better idea of what to suggest. 

By the way, as it's been said to me when I first joined... 

Welcome to head fi, sorry about your wallet!


----------



## wwp8

hisoundfi said:


> please answer these questions first...
> 
> #1 What type of music do you like? Dubstep, pop and dance
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisoundfi

get the Pistons 2.0, just make sure that you get authentic ones. Use Penonaudio.com and don't go cheap with the black or white ones. Get the gold or the if version. 

FYI the controls are for Android, but there is functionality with the middle buttons for iPhone.


----------



## bhazard

The Somic MH407 is the A161P. I should have one still if anyone is interested. I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## robakri

Where would you recommend buying an smsl m2 from? Are there any similar options you'd recommend I look into?


----------



## twister6

wwp8 said:


>


 

 Per your requirements, dubstep, pop, dance with emphasis on bass and good noise isolation with a best build quality and removable cables - 1000% you are a candidate for Audio-Technica ATH-IM50 (£33 - http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im50-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-black.html).  We are talking about balanced sound, in-your face bass (excellent quality and quantity), detailed vocals (no v-shaped mids here), behind the ear memory wire with removable quality cables used in their IM01/02/03/04 flagship units, and very comfortable fitment.  The sound signature is the closest you going to find to IM03 for $300 less.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Earlier posts say his budget can't swing it.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'd suggest waiting and saving to enlarge the budget. The wait is worth it. There is a significant difference between the below $40 and the $80-100 mark. Luckily the budget options keep getting better. 
I think the KC06A sounds just about prefect for what you want except only average isolation for walking on the street, but still good enough when the music is playing.
You'll have to wait though. I'll bet some will show up in the For Sale thread in a month or so. Use that time to save a little extra.


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Zero audio singlios, doppios, and tenores are a must have for collection


 
  
 Can't comment on singolo, but I'm really enjoying Tenores and Doppios right now very much.  You can't really choose which one is better because they are both very unique in their sound signature and design.  Also, the sound is still changing with more burn in.  I probably will have to put at least 20+ hours on each before final assessment.  So far, Tenores sound very airy, super wide, revealing/detailed without harsh brightness and at the same time with a nice bass punch and some sub-bass layer - high quality bass all around.  As I mentioned before, they are a bit tough to drive so better use a dedicated DAP or maybe external amp to enjoy the sound.  Doppios are warmer and smoother, very efficient (super efficient actually), have a fuller body sound (Tenores sound a bit thin in comparison to Doppios), have a tighter bass with more quantity and more mid-bass hump which results in upper mids/vocals feeling slightly recessed in comparison to Tenores.  Also, Tenores are almost $100 cheaper.  They definitely deserve to be on the list of "Giant killers".
  
 If I would have to make an absolutely choice, I would go with Doppios because of sound being geared more toward the music I listen to, but Tenores represent an amazing value (sound/price ratio) and have excellent angelic airy stadium width soundstage.  Tenores are exactly how a neutral/revealing IEM should sound like.


----------



## Grayson73

wwp8 said:


>


 
 If £20-30 is the max, then I would get the Pistons.
  
 However, I agree that if you can increase your budget to £33, Zero Audio Tenore is much better and is excellent for dubstep, pop and dance because it has tight, punchy bass.
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=zero+audio+tenore&_sop=15&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xzh-dx200-ct&_nkw=zh-dx200-ct&_sacat=0


----------



## Hisoundfi

grayson73 said:


> If £20-30 is the max, then I would get the Pistons.
> 
> However, I agree that if you can increase your budget to £33, Zero Audio Tenore is much better and is excellent for dubstep, pop and dance because it has tight, punchy bass.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=zero+audio+tenore&_sop=15&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xzh-dx200-ct&_nkw=zh-dx200-ct&_sacat=0


Agreed on the tenore, they are fantastic. 

But if you're set on the 20-30 range and you're going to listen to bassy and electronic music, the piston 2.0 plays it very well and is a great entry into quality iems. I almost want to say that you might enjoy the piston 2.0 better than the tenore because it is a more consumer friendly sound with prominent bass crisp treble and a v signature, they have awesome packaging, and it will give you a base to start asking questions when inquiring about your next set of iems. Pretty much everyone here has a pair of Pistons and will be able to describe and compare and contrast them to what you are inquiring about in the future. 

I say this because once you buy your first set, there will always be a second, and a third, and a fourth, and on and on... 

Hence the "sorry about your wallet"


----------



## Hisoundfi

The bass is more prominent and boomier on the piston. The tenore is more controlled and in balance with the rest of the sound.

If you get the piston, get the IF version as it has all of the same accessories as the others, and comes with a pouch to hold them in.


----------



## jjacq

This is a great thread. I was wondering, can I spend $50-60 on earphones and an upgrade that's better in SQ than my Shure SE215's?


----------



## peter123

@Jjacq

What are you looking for:

What music do you listen to?
Is isolation important?
What kind of sound signature do you prefer?
Do you want to wear them straight down or over the ears?
Anything special you like/dislike with the se215?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey peter123, I feel like I have a PhD in CIEM (cheap in ear monitors). Read the last couple of pages. We get symptoms, and write a prescription lol


----------



## peter123

So true, but who will cure us?


----------



## Hisoundfi

W





peter123 said:


> So true, but who will cure us?


We self medicate dude...


----------



## jjacq

peter123 said:


> @Jjacq
> 
> What are you looking for:
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks for the reply, I'm now thinking of the Havi B3 Version 2. I'm mainly looking for something neutral, good bass and soundstage. I hope there's no sibilance as well. I've never worn anything else besides the SE215's but I don't have a preference. Isolation is not very important I'll consider both options though. Hm would you say the B3 is better than the SE215's? I don't quite like how the highs are on the SE215's and the lack of details. Bass is good for the most part but I can live without it as long as it's not muddy.
  
 *oops I meant version 1.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Avoid the proII. Get the pro I if you have an amp. 

Or get the Carbo tenore. 

These are the 2 best iem you can get for 60-70 bucks. Peter123 will agree. At least until his pre-order comes in (A-HOLE) lol


----------



## jjacq

hisoundfi said:


> Avoid the proII. Get the pro I if you have an amp.
> 
> Or get the Carbo tenore.
> 
> These are the 2 best iem you can get for 60-70 bucks. Peter123 will agree. At least until his pre-order comes in (A-HOLE) lol


 
 I'm gonna pair this with an iBasso D-Zero, which would be better?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm going to say carbo tenore. They're awesome and word for word with what you're looking for in terms of criteria.


----------



## jjacq

hisoundfi said:


> I'm going to say carbo tenore. They're awesome and word for word with what you're looking for in terms of criteria.


 
  
 Thanks! They look good too. Are these dual drivers?


----------



## Hisoundfi

jjacq said:


> Thanks! They look good too. Are these dual drivers?


Single dynamic micro drivers. Don't let that discourage you, they are giant killers.


----------



## jjacq

hisoundfi said:


> Single dynamic micro drivers. Don't let that discourage you, they are giant killers.


 
 As long as they're better than my SE215's I'm all ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thank you.
  
 Edit: do you know of other earphones that are a bit more expensive/better too? I'm currently looking at the used section here on head-fi.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jjacq said:


> As long as they're better than my SE215's I'm all ears  . Thank you.
> 
> Edit: do you know of other earphones that are a bit more expensive/better too? I'm currently looking at the used section here on head-fi.


Give these a go first and guage it from there. Seems like price is having less and less to do with sq as time goes by. 

I'm partial to my dunu dn1000 and gr07 bass edition, but honestly it comes down to what you like, then what you can afford. Read through this thread, it will really help.


----------



## peter123

The Tenores are not only better than your se215 they way different also. I think that's good then you'll have two totally different sound signatures.

It won't be easy finding anything as comfortable as the se215 though. I love the fit on mine.

Edit: 
I agree with Hisoundfi about reading through this thread. There really is no best just personal preference and only you can tell.

If you read about Tenores. KC06 and Havi B3 you can get a idea of how they sound. They're all very different from each other but the all have their fan boys 

Edit 2:
And just to be clear I'm a B3 fan boy, and proud of it !


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS I haven't said it in a while, but I love my sidy dm2 lol


----------



## twister6

Tenore's will be tough to beat in clarity/details and soundstage at that price.  RE400 would be another option under $100, but they are warmer and can't match the bass punch of Tenore's.  Also, I know I'm preaching with ATs, but typically for anybody who wants to upgrade from SE215, I would recommend looking into ATH-IM50 (under $70, removable cable, excellent bass - extra quantity, clear upfront mids with great smooth delivery of vocals, not bad soundstage - but can't beat Tenore). 
  
 Uh, I circling back to Tenore.  As you can see, you don't have to spend extra money, go with Tenores since you planning to drive them with an amp (they do need extra power to get the best out of them, out of smartphone it won't be enough to drive them properly).


----------



## jjacq

peter123 said:


> The Tenores are not only better than your se215 they way different also. I think that's good then you'll have two totally different sound signatures.
> 
> It won't be easy finding anything as comfortable as the se215 though. I love the fit on mine.


 
 Would the comply tips fit on the tenores? I was planning on selling the SE215's when I get the tenores, given that I do like them. Can the tips be reused?


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> The Tenores are not only better than your se215 they way different also. I think that's good then you'll have two totally different sound signatures.
> 
> It won't be easy finding anything as comfortable as the se215 though. I love the fit on mine.


 
  
 Westone W-series   Very comfortable and a very similar fitment as SE-series


----------



## Grayson73

twister6 said:


> Tenore's will be tough to beat in clarity/details and soundstage at that price.  RE400 would be another option under $100, but they are warmer and can't match the bass punch of Tenore's.  Also, I know I'm preaching with ATs, but typically for anybody who wants to upgrade from SE215, I would recommend looking into ATH-IM50 (under $70, removable cable, excellent bass - extra quantity, clear upfront mids with great smooth delivery of vocals, not bad soundstage - but can't beat Tenore).
> 
> Uh, I circling back to Tenore.  As you can see, you don't have to spend extra money, go with Tenores since you planning to drive them with an amp (they do need extra power to get the best out of them, *out of smartphone it won't be enough to drive them properly*).


 
 I haven't heard them with an amp, but I'm using them straight out of laptop and smartphone and they're my favorite IEM, so I disagree with this statement.  Perhaps they don't sound as good without amp, but they're still phenomenal.


----------



## jjacq

twister6 said:


> Tenore's will be tough to beat in clarity/details and soundstage at that price.  RE400 would be another option under $100, but they are warmer and can't match the bass punch of Tenore's.  Also, I know I'm preaching with ATs, but typically for anybody who wants to upgrade from SE215, I would recommend looking into ATH-IM50 (under $70, removable cable, excellent bass - extra quantity, clear upfront mids with great smooth delivery of vocals, not bad soundstage - but can't beat Tenore).
> 
> Uh, I circling back to Tenore.  As you can see, you don't have to spend extra money, go with Tenores since you planning to drive them with an amp (they do need extra power to get the best out of them, out of smartphone it won't be enough to drive them properly).


 
 Thinking about something around $70 at most, and I'll be using an iBasso D-Zero with my setup.


----------



## twister6

grayson73 said:


> I haven't heard them with an amp, but I'm using them straight out of laptop and smartphone and they're my favorite IEM, so I disagree with this statement.  Perhaps they don't sound as good without amp, but they're still phenomenal.


 
  
 Driving them straight out of Note 2 w/Neutron, I have to crank it up all the way close to max volume   While using X5 and AP100, I also have to crank up volume about 20 ticks higher than all my other IEMs.


----------



## peter123

Tonight I'm listening to my Din Scorpio Dolphiu for the first time in while and DAMN they're good! I almost forgot, shame on me.


----------



## twister6

jjacq said:


> Thinking about something around $70 at most, and I'll be using an iBasso D-Zero with my setup.


 
  
 Maybe you should also consider KC06 and KC06A (improved bass)?  Still waiting for Ostry's, so can't comment on it, but perhaps others can compare it to Tenores.


----------



## jjacq

Haha so many choices now. I'm most likely going to get the Tenore's although I'm not sure about the cable because a removable cable is indeed nice. Thanks for the choices though and totally gonna do some more research with the Ostry's.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Tonight I'm listening to my Din Scorpio Dolphiu for the first time in while and DAMN they're good! I almost forgot, shame on me.


 
  
 A few days ago I rediscovered my M50.  Miss those as well, to the point where I decided it's time to upgrade to M50x lol!!!  And while I was playing M50, pulled Dolphins out, but their upper mids sounded weird.  Makes me wonder if it was a bad idea to remove those foam inserts (which I threw away).


----------



## peter123

@Twister6

The Westone is a bit more than $70 

Edit: it was not bad to remove the foam on the Dolphin's, it made them perfect 







To me that is.


----------



## twister6

jjacq said:


> Haha so many choices now. I'm most likely going to get the Tenore's although I'm not sure about the cable because a removable cable is indeed nice. Thanks for the choices though and totally gonna do some more research with the Ostry's.


 

 Removable cables do give you a piece of mind, though we are talking about sub $100 price range.  A lot of the people in this section "collect" headphones so build quality is not as important because nobody going to beat a crap out of one single pair using it exclusively.  Just something to keep in mind.  If you are getting one pair for daily use, durability will be important.  Tenore's have great sound signature and amazing value, but their cable attachment is fragile with hardly any strain relief and angled connection at the back of the shell.  Considering their small size, you will end up grabbing them by the cable on a number of occasions, and that just asking for trouble in a long term use
  

  
 Contrary to that, Doppios are build like a tank
  

  
  
 That is why, ATH-IM50 with removable cable and tough built ($67 shipped from accessoryjack.com) is another option to consider - http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im50-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-black.html


----------



## jjacq

twister6 said:


> Removable cables do give you a piece of mind, though we are talking about sub $100 price range.  A lot of the people in this section "collect" headphones so build quality is not as important because nobody going to beat a crap out of one single pair using it exclusively.  Just something to keep in mind.  If you are getting one pair for daily use, durability will be important.  Tenore's have great sound signature and amazing value, but their cable attachment is fragile with hardly any strain relief and angled connection at the back of the shell.  Considering their small size, you will end up grabbing them by the cable on a number of occasions, and that just asking for trouble in a long term use
> 
> 
> 
> That is why, ATH-IM50 with removable cable and tough built ($67 shipped from accessoryjack.com) is another option to consider - http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im50-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-black.html


 
  
 Good point but do you feel like the IM50 is a horizontal upgrade?


----------



## peter123

@Twister6

Did you hear the im70 as well? I wonder what the main difference is.

I feel it's a bit like the ax30/35, no one can really highlight what differs them.


----------



## twister6

jjacq said:


> Good point but do you feel like the IM50 is a horizontal upgrade?


 
  
 I'm not familiar with SE215 sound signature, and heard two opposite stories about how these sound.  Some people describe them as v-shaped with recessed mids, slightly exaggerated bass that spills into lower mids, and unnatural higher frequency tones - it's an entry level single BA driver IEM.  IM50 has a better separation with bass isolation and balanced (if not slightly upfront) mids with a pretty good tonality.  So my take is will not be a horizontal upgrade.  Might be a good question to post in http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70


----------



## peter123

That description of the se215 is pretty accurate. They're not BA though. Single dynamic.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> @Twister6
> 
> Did you hear the im70 as well? I wonder what the main difference is.
> 
> I feel it's a bit like the ax30/35, no one can really highlight what differs them.


 

 No, didn't hear IM70, and it's a bit confusing going through IMxx thread on head-fi where I see people flip-flopping about which one they like better.  One thing for sure, IM70 is a lot bigger and only comes in red, which is a turn off for me lol!!!  I think IM70 is a bit more detailed, while IM50 has better bass?


----------



## peter123

Yeah. I tried to learn from that thread as well without much luck.

My impression from what I learned equals yours. Would have liked a detail direct comparison though.


----------



## jjacq

twister6 said:


> I'm not familiar with SE215 sound signature, and heard two opposite stories about how these sound.  Some people describe them as v-shaped with recessed mids, slightly exaggerated bass that spills into lower mids, and unnatural higher frequency tones - it's an entry level single BA driver IEM.  IM50 has a better separation with bass isolation and balanced (if not slightly upfront) mids with a pretty good tonality.  So my take is will not be a horizontal upgrade.  Might be a good question to post in http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70


 
  
 Agh ok definitely gonna think about it, I'm curious about the Carbo Tenore but I'm in contact with a few people that has the Havi B3 Pro-1 here in the forums as well. Right now, the Carbo is the one I really like but I'm still worried about the cable. Will update as soon as I make a decision to buy .
  
 P.S. I actually do quite enjoy my SE215's I just want to get something better than it.


----------



## peter123

I think it's safe to say that the B3 Pro1 is the technically best of your options so far. The important question is whether you like their signature nor not.

They're also pretty bass light so it depends on what you like and what music you listen to.

Edit: I agree, the se215 as a package is quite nice. However these new offerings are really moving forward.


----------



## wwp8

Thank you. My budget is flexible to a couple of quid, so either or both maybe fine.

What about cans? If I want some 1 day


----------



## peter123

For cans the Don Scorpio Dolphin's.


----------



## nihontoman

you could always wait for the new vsonic vsd3/vsd3s to go on market... they have removable cables and should sound pretty good considering the maker is pretty well known for high quality high value stuff...


----------



## jjacq

peter123 said:


> I think it's safe to say that the B3 Pro1 is the technically best of your options so far. The important question is whether you like their signature nor not.
> 
> They're also pretty bass light so it depends on what you like and what music you listen to.
> 
> Edit: I agree, the se215 as a package is quite nice. However these new offerings are really moving forward.


 
  
 Pulled the trigger on the Havi's. I figured that it's hard to beat for $/performance ratio and I managed to get it for $40 from a head-fi'er that had only used it for 3 weeks! Thanks a lot for your help. The SE215's are nice and the cables are awesome but I figured a change of scenery would be nice .


----------



## jant71

So, the Vsonic CEO said essentially his new VSD3/5 earphones will beat out any Chinese brand earphone costing up to US $80. That would mean the Havi, Osty's, Sidy, etc. So, who is up for the challenge? I might try one but only have the Tenore and those are Japanese so they don't really count


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> So, the Vsonic CEO said essentially his new VSD3/5 earphones will beat out any Chinese brand earphone costing up to US $80. That would mean the Havi, Osty's, Sidy, etc. So, who is up for the challenge? I might try one but only have the Tenore and those are Japanese so they don't really count


 
  
 I'm sure mochill will have it before anybody else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, is there any info in english about VSD3/5?  I have seen pictures, removable cable, similar ergonomics to Shure/Westone, really cool looking cable, etc.  Will it have dynamic or BA drivers?  It looks kind of small, so maybe multiple BA drivers?


----------



## jjacq

Lol I swear this cheap iem thing feels like a while new world of audio! What are the announced prices of the VSD3 & 5? Do they release later in June?


----------



## jant71

$55-ish for the VSD3(pre-sale on LMUE was $53.70) and $65-ish for the VSD5. Maybe will go up a bit after the first batch.


----------



## Bananiq

Hey, I though this is good place to ask this:
  
 I plan to buy phone/tablet from China and I see good deal on Dinodirect, but I am worried about the shipping quality. Is it generally safer choice to buy via taobao + agents?
 thanks


----------



## brodie03

robakri said:


> Where would you recommend buying an smsl m2 from? Are there any similar options you'd recommend I look into?


 
 You can buy it from a place called shenzenaudio. I haven't had any dealings with them but that is where I plan on purchasing mine from. Just waiting on some reviews first as I am also looking at other options.


----------



## shak85

--Edit--


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> So, the Vsonic CEO said essentially his new VSD3/5 earphones will beat out any Chinese brand earphone costing up to US $80. That would mean the Havi, Osty's, Sidy, etc. So, who is up for the challenge? I might try one but only have the Tenore and those are Japanese so they don't really count


 
 You just gotta love this guy. Their new products should sound like Shure, Westons and god knows what but only compete with $80 of Chinese brand earphones


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Perhaps he feels that the Shures and Westones only compete with $80 Chinese earphones, too. Price and value in audio is very esoteric, I still don't know what quantifies one sound being worth $100 or $1000 more than another sound. Diminishing returns have been quoted, but nobody can put their finger on what you actually get for each of your dollars.

How about we wait until we hear them and decide for ourselves? VSonic's CEO is as entitled to his opinion as much as any of us are, even if he does come across as a bit big-headed. In my opinion, any attempts at competing with much higher-priced products can only be good for the end-consumer. And people are worried about these earphones not being priced higher just because other companies see fit to charge massive premiums on their products simply because they know people will pay? Smh.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vivianrichard said:


> so pity that It  is not available now.


 
 There was an "enhanced" version, right? Is it still available?


----------



## mochill

Ttpod t1 Enhanced will be released end of June to early July


----------



## wwp8

The DonScorpio Dolphin do look good but is hard to source and kinda pricey


----------



## peter123

wwp8 said:


> The DonScorpio Dolphin do look good but is hard to source and kinda pricey


 
 http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin


----------



## shak85

vivianrichard said:


> so pity that It  is not available now.


 
 There is also aliexpress . I bought mine from there although shipping takes some time


----------



## Charliemotta

shak85 said:


> There is also aliexpress . I bought mine from there although shipping takes some time


 
 Couldn't find Dolphins there. How long ago did you buy them?


----------



## Grayson73

twister6 said:


> Driving them straight out of Note 2 w/Neutron, I have to crank it up all the way close to max volume   While using X5 and AP100, I also have to crank up volume about 20 ticks higher than all my other IEMs.


 
 Yes, but they still sound phenomenal, right?  I play them at around 80% on my laptop and smartphone.


----------



## twister6

grayson73 said:


> Yes, but they still sound phenomenal, right?  I play them at around 80% on my laptop and smartphone.


 
  
 They sound "Giant Killer" phenomenal


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> They sound "Giant Killer" phenomenal


BOOM!!!


----------



## cel4145

charliemotta said:


> Couldn't find Dolphins there. How long ago did you buy them?




How about Penon Audio: http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin%20?manufacturer_id=45
I think that's where most of us bought the Dolphins


----------



## jim723

twister6 said:


> A few days ago I rediscovered my M50.  Miss those as well, to the point where I decided it's time to upgrade to M50x lol!!!  And while I was playing M50, pulled Dolphins out, but their upper mids sounded weird.  Makes me wonder if it was a bad idea to remove those foam inserts (which I threw away).


 
  
 I have M50 but have not heard the Dolphins. I think I may want to get the Dolphins from Penon Audio. I just bought Havi B3, the old version, from Penon and the shipping was quick. However my initial impression about B3 is that I think VSD1 sounds better.
  
 Regarding Dolphins, I read about the foam mod and always wonder if there was a reason that the manufacturer put the foams in there in the first place.


----------



## cel4145

jim723 said:


> Regarding Dolphins, I read about the foam mod and always wonder if there was a reason that the manufacturer put the foams in there in the first place.




Any kind of foam placed over a driver is there to change the frequency response of the headphones. 

I think it's to absorb some of the treble. I like it better with the foam removed, but I end up EQing down the treble some.


----------



## Charliemotta

cel4145 said:


> How about Penon Audio: http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin%20?manufacturer_id=45
> I think that's where most of us bought the Dolphins


 
 Yeah they have them but they have the $20 shipping charge that I'm not too wild about.


----------



## cel4145

charliemotta said:


> Yeah they have them but they have the $20 shipping charge that I'm not too wild about.




Where do you live? There's a registered mail option for free shipping to the US (not sure about everywhere else).


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> BOOM!!!


 
 Whoa wait a minute, what are we talking about Tenores or Dolphins?


----------



## Charliemotta

cel4145 said:


> Where do you live? There's a registered mail option for free shipping to the US (not sure about everywhere else).


 
 Port Richey, Florida....34668


----------



## Hisoundfi

The dm2 are distorted sounding midgets right out of the box... 

Give them 100 hours of burn in and they are... 


GIANT KILLERS! RAAAAAAAAGHER!


----------



## twister6

charliemotta said:


> Whoa wait a minute, what are we talking about Tenores or Dolphins?


 

 Tenores!


----------



## cel4145

charliemotta said:


> Port Richey, Florida....34668




Then use the cheap shipping option


----------



## twister6

jim723 said:


> I have M50 but have not heard the Dolphins. I think I may want to get the Dolphins from Penon Audio. I just bought Havi B3, the old version, from Penon and the shipping was quick. However my initial impression about B3 is that I think VSD1 sounds better.
> 
> Regarding Dolphins, I read about the foam mod and always wonder if there was a reason that the manufacturer put the foams in there in the first place.


 

 I might have to go back and listen with a fresh set of ears.  It's a tough act to follow after you spend a few hours listening to Tenores/Doppios/IM50.
  
 Btw, as crazy as it sounds, but the reason I enjoyed IM03 was because of great bass and leveled detailed mids, and of course build quality with removable cables.  Now with IM50, though a little less soundstage and not as highly detailed, I actually prefer them over IM03.  The bass delivery is MUCH better, not to mention almost $300 price difference.  These are definitely belong in Giant Killer category.
  
 Also, MOE SS01 guys actually manufactured IM50 dual dynamic "symphonic" drivers, but the sound of IM50 is completely different from SS01.  Unless you are willing to EQ down SS01, they are too bright for my taste.  IM50 hits a sweet spot, but be aware - after more burn in they are approaching basshead level!!!  and still able to deliver great vocals.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> The dm2 are distorted sounding midgets right out of the box...
> 
> Give them 100 hours of burn in and they are...
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not hyping it up (hide your credit card now lol!!!), but you gonna love IM50.  It's beyond me why AT US decided not to sell these.  The value and the sound of ATH-IM50 can easily approach legendary status level of ATH-M50.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> I might have to go back and listen with a fresh set of ears.  It's a tough act to follow after you spend a few hours listening to Tenores/Doppios/IM50.
> 
> Btw, as crazy as it sounds, but the reason I enjoyed IM03 was because of great bass and leveled detailed mids, and of course build quality with removable cables.  Now with IM50, though a little less soundstage and not as highly detailed, I actually prefer them over IM03.  The bass delivery is MUCH better, not to mention almost $300 price difference.  These are definitely belong in Giant Killer category.
> 
> Also, MOE SS01 guys actually manufactured IM50 dual dynamic "symphonic" drivers, but the sound of IM50 is completely different from SS01.  Unless you are willing to EQ down SS01, they are too bright for my taste.  IM50 hits a sweet spot, but be aware - after more burn in they are approaching basshead level!!!  and still able to deliver great vocals.


other blogs state that the im50 is designed to mimic the sound of the over the ear ath m50. Do you find this accurate?


----------



## Charliemotta

twister6 said:


> Tenores!


 
 I'm not trying to start any trouble or anything, but at this point I'm liking my Tenores more than my B3's.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> I'm not hyping it up (hide your credit card now lol!!!), but you gonna love IM50.  It's beyond me why AT US decided not to sell these.  The value and the sound of ATH-IM50 can easily approach legendary status level of ATH-M50.


 
 From the model number, they could very well be the IEM version of the M50.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> I'm not trying to start any trouble or anything, but at this point I'm liking my Tenores more than my B3's.


You will absolutely like them Tenores more than the havi if you're not pushing the havi with the right source. The havi b3 needs an amplifier to shine. I use my fiio e18 with my havi, and I have to turn the gain to high, and use bass boost to unlock their full potential. The havi is more power hungry than most of my over the ears cans. 

But man oh man, once you get the right source pushing the havi they are fabulous.


----------



## Hisoundfi

thatbeatsguy said:


> From the model number, they could very well be the IEM version of the M50.


I'm sure this was their intentions, but the proof is in the pudding, and we need someone who's tasted both of them lol. 

Has anyone done a side by side comparison between the m50 and im50?

Impressions?


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> You will absolutely like them Tenores more than the havi if you're not pushing the havi with the right source. The havi b3 needs an amplifier to shine. I use my fiio e18 with my havi, and I have to turn the gain to high, and use bass boost to unlock their full potential. The havi is more power hungry than most of my over the ears cans.
> 
> But man oh man, once you get the right source pushing the havi they are fabulous.


 
 Actually I have 2 excellent sources with my NuForce Udac2 and of course My Aune T1 but still liking the Tenores (for now).


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> I've heard that these two are comparable to each other.
> 
> I'm not hyping it up (hide your credit card now lol!!!), but you gonna love IM50.  It's beyond me why AT US decided not to sell these.  The value and the sound of ATH-IM50 can easily approach legendary status level of ATH-M50.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Actually I have 2 excellent sources with my NuForce Udac2 and of course My Aune T1 but still liking the Tenores (for now).


I'll buy them Havis off you then, those babies need a good home lol


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> I'll buy them Havis off you then, those babies need a good home lol


 
 What happened to yours??


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> What happened to yours??


 
 I thought you meant Havi's. I would never sell the Tenores.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> What happened to yours??


Mine are sitting nice and pretty in their box at home. Any time I get something I really like I like to have a back up set. 

Ya, sick, I know...


----------



## BenF

Check out these great looking and even better sounding balanced earbuds:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/711844/dasetn-tingo-baldoor-earbuds-reviews-and-impressions/555#post_10604180


----------



## Vain III

Mo', how are those ED3's coming along, mate?


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> other blogs state that the im50 is designed to mimic the sound of the over the ear ath m50. Do you find this accurate?


 

 They do come close, but IM50 has more bass quantity/quality.  M50 is intended more for studio mixing where you want to get a flatter frequency response, and they have a nicely balanced sound; not exactly the high end audiophile detailed sound (though still VERY good!) but surely build like a tank and now with M50x removable cord model even better!  IM50 will need its bass turned down in order to get to the same level as M50.  They are really intended for those craving some extra bass without sacrificing quality of mids.  I also think they would be great marketed toward people doing exercising/biking/running since you get pumped up with extra energy of the beat and behind-the-ear secure fitment will stay with you throughout intense workout.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Mine are sitting nice and pretty in their box at home. Any time I get something I really like I like to have a back up set.
> 
> Ya, sick, I know...


 
 Not really. I do that with t-shirts that I like


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> Check out these great looking and even better sounding balanced earbuds:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/711844/dasetn-tingo-baldoor-earbuds-reviews-and-impressions/555#post_10604180


 
 Ben was nice enough to get me a pair after I helped him pre-order a geek out 1000.
  
 I've said many times before that I hate earbuds for many reasons. These were actually the first tolerable pair that I enjoyed listening to.
  
 The sound is actually balanced. It has decent bass, but I cannot get a good seal/position on any earbuds. If you can, these will have more than sufficient bass, as well as a clearer than it should be sound for ~$15.


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> Actually I have 2 excellent sources with my NuForce Udac2 and of course My Aune T1 but still liking the Tenores (for now).


 
 Okay I claim temporary insanity. I moved my Havi's over to my Aune and I am now declaring a tie between the Tenores and Havi's.  Now I have to wait for the Ed3's to arrive.
 Sorry for any confusion on my part.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Ben was nice enough to get me a pair after I helped him pre-order a geek out 1000.
> 
> I've said many times before that I hate earbuds for many reasons. These were actually the first tolerable pair that I enjoyed listening to.
> 
> The sound is actually balanced. It has decent bass, but I cannot get a good seal/position on any earbuds. If you can, these will have more than sufficient bass, as well as a clearer than it should be sound for ~$15.


 

 In my opinion, they outperform the 95$ Blox BE5, 100$ Blox ANV3SE and 160$ Yuin PK1.
  
  My current earbud ratings are:
*TG-38S = TG-JL1 > E100 > BE5 > M760 > M1 >= ANV3SE > PK2 = ANV3 > M2C > PK1> M3 = AP8*
 Or in terms everyone can understand
*16$ = 31$ > 20$ > 95$ > 26$ > 15$ >= 100$ > 80$ = 70$ > 50$* *> 160$ > 13$ =* *12$*
  
 The top 2 performers are also Chinese


----------



## twister6

charliemotta said:


> Okay I claim temporary insanity. I moved my Havi's over to my Aune and I am now declaring a tie between the Tenores and Havi's.  Now I have to wait for the Ed3's to arrive.
> Sorry for any confusion on my part.


 

 Even the soundstage width? I don't have Havi to compare, but I never experienced anything as wide as Tenores.  I mean, RE400B (balanced wired) sound is very wide paired up with HM700, but not as much air as Tenores.  It's like Zero Audio guys have a built-in reverb in there lol!!!
  
 Btw, Doppios are coming along nicely with more burn in.  They can't match the width and the airiness of Tenores, but do have more bass quantity and a more solid build.  The only concern is their very high sensitivity.  Sure it makes it easy to drive and they are VERY efficient, but it introduces a bit of hissing noise, hearable when you pause the music.  Noticeable more with AP100 source since it has a huge driving voltage.


----------



## peter123

As the Havi B3 fan boy I am I'll say that the soundstage on them are wider and definitely deeper than on the Tenores


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Not really. I do that with t-shirts that I like


"Did we just become best friends?"

"YUP!!!"-stepbrothers 

I have 4 of the same sweatshirt lmao


----------



## Hisoundfi

Soundstage winner is Havi by a close margin. 

Sub bass winner is tenore. 

Just my opinion. 

No amp, tenore sq wins easy

With amp, havi sq edges tenore and crushes many more, including more expensive models. 

Both are winners.


----------



## peter123

Lol! I'm also hamstring t-shirts


----------



## mochill

Not using the ed3 because to mesmerized by the dunu dn2000 and tenore and tg38s


----------



## mochill

Its pretty close to the dunu dn2000 in sound


----------



## peter123

So I hooked up the LD I+ with the tube DAC (Advance Acoustic MDA503) in my main system and damn! So perfect! The B3 really love tubes. I've got a Bravo v2 as well I'll try the B3's with it later tonight. That might also be a good budget alternative.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Are tube amps worth getting into? 

What sets them apart from a standard portable amp like fiio?


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> Its pretty close to the dunu dn2000 in sound




That's good to hear; I'll probably buy them in the next 24 hours. Gotta sleep on it.


----------



## Pastapipo

mochill said:


> Its pretty close to the dunu dn2000 in sound


 
  
 Does the ED3 lack subbass as stated before?


----------



## mochill

... Who stated that... The subass is awesome


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Its pretty close to the dunu dn2000 in sound


 

 Hang on, what is close to DN2k in sound, ED3? TG38s? Tenore?


----------



## Pastapipo

mochill said:


> ... Who stated that... The subass is awesome


 

 Ok, I Ordered them from aliexpress. If the subbass lacks, Im going to fly to the USA and take a dump in your backyard.
 Afterwards I would like to drink a cup of coffee with you and listen to that Sony DAP of yours.


----------



## Vain III

twister6 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Its pretty close to the dunu dn2000 in sound
> ...




He's been saying the ED3 are close to the DN2K for ever now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> ... Who stated that... The subass is awesome


I said it! The ed3 doesn't have sub bass like the tenore. The dn2k doesn't have much sub bass either! I'm not saying they're bad, just that I was expecting more bass than what they had. It's still a good sounding headphone, and a bass boost will fix the problem with these. Cmon dude, there's no way you would recommend them to someone who likes a bass heavy sound.


----------



## mochill




----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Are tube amps worth getting into?
> 
> What sets them apart from a standard portable amp like fiio?


 
 Don't do it.
  
 It's an expensive rabbit hole, and 99% of the time they color the sound that even cheap solid state amps could be more accurate with.
  
 With the amount of money you'll spend on tubes just to get the sound you want, or because you're curious, you could have gotten a high quality solid state instead.
  
 If you want tubes, play guitar.


----------



## twister6

@Mo, do you have X5 as well?  If so, how does it compares to DX90?  Planning to get AP100?
  
 Sounds like you should turn your house into audio gadget museum, setup listening tours, and charge money to cover future purchases.
  
 One of these days you have to take a "group" picture of all your headphones


----------



## Hisoundfi

pastapipo said:


> Ok, I Ordered them from aliexpress. If the subbass lacks, Im going to fly to the USA and take a dump in your backyard.
> Afterwards I would like to drink a cup of coffee with you and listen to that Sony DAP of yours.


Start eating fibrous foods dude... 

They are great iems, they are midcentric, well balanced, detailed, a little bright, and have very little sub bass. FACT


----------



## mochill

Will take pics of all iem soon


----------



## mochill

Dx90 sounds better to me vs the x5


----------



## Vain III

@Hi Trust me, mate. I know all about the kool-aid that Mo' sells. The does only hype phones that are a little deserving of hype though and so far he doesn't seem to want to sell the Tenore (aka the IEM he called "End Game) or the ED3. Give it a couple weeks and he'll have a new end game, but that doesn't mean what he's saying isn't true. ED3 sound more up my ally because I like the AT sound signature but hated the fit of the IM50/70. Sure I could save and get the CKR9, but that seems to still be behind the Tenore & Doppios to most people. Might as well take a chance on Mo's kool-aid for once. Hoping it's grape flavor.


----------



## mochill

Or get the dunu dn2000


----------



## Doodier

@mochill
  
 You've got a really long thumb, dude


----------



## mochill

Lol


----------



## twister6

doodier said:


> @mochill
> 
> You've got a really long thumb, dude


 

 Paint it green!!! lol!!!


----------



## twister6

vain iii said:


> @Hi Trust me, mate. I know all about the kool-aid that Mo' sells. The does only hype phones that are a little deserving of hype though and so far he doesn't seem to want to sell the Tenore (aka the IEM he called "End Game) or the ED3. Give it a couple weeks and he'll have a new end game, but that doesn't mean what he's saying isn't true. ED3 sound more up my ally because I like the AT sound signature but hated the fit of the IM50/70. Sure I could save and get the CKR9, but that seems to still be behind the Tenore & Doppios to most people. Might as well take a chance on Mo's kool-aid for once. Hoping it's grape flavor.


 
  
 Better hurry up, Mo listed his ED3 for sale already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 together with ED1 and T1, and HK1, but not ZAs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, why didn't you like IM50 fitment?  Because of extended nozzle?  It is longer than IM03/IM02, and the housing is actually smaller than IM03.  I'm using sony hybrid look-a-like tips with IM50, improves fitment significantly!!!


----------



## rebelinho

sorry for asking, but penonaudio.com is really shutdown?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I stand corrected!

I did some tip rolling with the ed3 and got a better seal. Sub bass is much improved. 

The stock tips are crap. Get a good seal and they have a sound similar to the gr07 BE.


----------



## analogsurviver

rebelinho said:


> sorry for asking, but penonaudio.com is really shutdown?


 
 It says "Account suspended" - but penon audio is still available on ebay as bigbargainsonline. 
  
 Given the sterling service they have been giving in the past, I believe this is a hiccup that will get rectified soon. 
 About 1-2 weeks ago, my friend received a shipment from them - everything top notch. 
  
 Try contacting them on ebay - you should get reply shortly.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Soundstage winner is Havi by a close margin.
> 
> Sub bass winner is tenore.
> 
> ...


 
 I concur with you on all. Honestly I'm not the least bit curious about the Ostrys.  Not with these 2. Makes you wonder what will be the next hype? KZ's possibly?


----------



## robakri

analogsurviver said:


> It says "Account suspended" - but penon audio is still available on ebay as bigbargainsonline.
> 
> Given the sterling service they have been giving in the past, I believe this is a hiccup that will get rectified soon.
> About 1-2 weeks ago, my friend received a shipment from them - everything top notch.
> ...


 
 Ebay noob here
  
 Can't find the page, care to link it?


----------



## Charliemotta

twister6 said:


> Even the soundstage width? I don't have Havi to compare, but I never experienced anything as wide as Tenores.  I mean, RE400B (balanced wired) sound is very wide paired up with HM700, but not as much air as Tenores.  It's like Zero Audio guys have a built-in reverb in there lol!!!
> 
> Btw, Doppios are coming along nicely with more burn in.  They can't match the width and the airiness of Tenores, but do have more bass quantity and a more solid build.  The only concern is their very high sensitivity.  Sure it makes it easy to drive and they are VERY efficient, but it introduces a bit of hissing noise, hearable when you pause the music.  Noticeable more with AP100 source since it has a huge driving voltage.


 
 I will not argue that. My very first impression of the Tenores was how amazingly wide the soundstage was, and it still is. Never heard that kind of separation before.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> I concur with you on all. Honestly I'm not the least bit curious about the Ostrys.  Not with these 2. Makes you wonder what will be the next hype? KZ's possibly?


 

 Ya, after getting a good seal on these kz ed3, I'm really impressed. Too bad the stock tips they ship with it are crap. They honestly sound like a poor man's gr07 BE. Not as good all around but the same type of tuning and signature. They are awesome and definitely do punch well above the 25 measly bucks I paid for a pair. Ya, the hype on these will be big. I still like the tenore better though.
  
 Here I was thinking they didn't have any sub bass, turns out I didn't have a seal. Sorry guys...
  
 By the way, with all the hype with the vsd3, I just saw the gr07BE on ebay for 130 usd shipped brand new from LMUE! That's a steal! I had to order one.


----------



## rebelinho

analogsurviver said:


> It says "Account suspended" - but penon audio is still available on ebay as bigbargainsonline.
> 
> Given the sterling service they have been giving in the past, I believe this is a hiccup that will get rectified soon.
> About 1-2 weeks ago, my friend received a shipment from them - everything top notch.
> ...


 
 thanks man. they sure had/have very good service and prices


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Ya, after getting a good seal on these kz ed3, I'm really impressed. Too bad the stock tips they ship with it are crap. They honestly sound like a poor man's gr07 BE. Not as good all around but the same type of tuning and signature. They are awesome and definitely do punch well above the 25 measly bucks I paid for a pair. Ya, the hype on these will be big. I still like the tenore better though.
> 
> Here I was thinking they didn't have any sub bass, turns out I didn't have a seal. Sorry guys...
> 
> By the way, with all the hype with the vsd3, I just saw the gr07BE on ebay for 130 usd shipped brand new from LMUE! That's a steal! I had to order one.


 
 Yeah I forgot about the vsd3/5. That is a good price. From what I recall unless I'm wrong LMUE isn't real competitively priced in general.


----------



## analogsurviver

robakri said:


> Ebay noob here
> 
> Can't find the page, care to link it?


 
 http://www.ebay.de/sch/bigbargainonline/m.html?item=380837555791&hash=item58abafee4f&pt=US_Headphones&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
  
 just put any item # in search on "your" ebay - I linked German one because it is in my time zone and thus time errors in auctions are prevented.


----------



## gyx11

LMUE is probably the best place to get your Vsonic stuff from. Their other things are priced very competitively as well. I've generally had very good experience buying from them before (Rockit R50, GR01, VSD1S) and so I will vouch for them.


----------



## mochill

The ed3 tips sealed my ears so ymmv


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> The ed3 tips sealed my ears so ymmv


 
 Ya, the stock tips on the ed3 are pretty, just don't fit me.
  
 For some reason I always get a good fit with the medium sony hybrids with the green innards. Just picked up some more on ebay. Lesson learned.


----------



## cel4145

analogsurviver said:


> It says "Account suspended" - but penon audio is still available on ebay as bigbargainsonline.
> 
> Given the sterling service they have been giving in the past, I believe this is a hiccup that will get rectified soon.




Definitely. That's usually an indication that their website is causing some kind of problem consuming too many resources with the commercial web hosting service, not a sign that the company is folding up. The web host will suspend the account until the problem is fixed.


----------



## gimster

I ordered the KZ ED3 from shutian wang on 23 May and the tg-38s (2 pieces) from passerby wei on 12 May, both on Aliexpress. Just picked up the ED3 from the post office, while the tg-38s still haven't arrived (oddly they have a tracking number from the Netherlands). The dispute for the tg-38s is "in progress". (In case you're wondering, I'm in Australia.)
  
 And then it gets stranger. Opened the package containing the ED3 and found a one-Chinese Yuan bill tucked into the cardboard sleeve. Opened the box and found that there was only one stock ear tip (the translucent one with a red core) in place. Looked on the floor to check that the other hadn't fallen off when I took the earphones out of the ziplock bag, but didn't find anything. There were three other pairs of ear tips in the box, but they were all plain black ones. Could the 1 Chinese Yuan (16 US cents) be compensation for the irregular package?
  
  So I've tried the earphones the medium-sized black tips on. My regular earphones these days are the Vsonic GR07 Classic, and the ED3 isn't that much of a downgrade, right out of the box. The initial impression is that the ED3 has a weightier bottom end and a little less top end sparkle. The fit is fairly comfortable, though I wish it had a sliding cinch.


----------



## BenF

gimster said:


> I ordered the KZ ED3 from shutian wang on 23 May and the tg-38s (2 pieces) from passerby wei on 12 May, both on Aliexpress. Just picked up the ED3 from the post office, while the tg-38s still haven't arrived (oddly they have a tracking number from the Netherlands). The dispute for the tg-38s is "in progress". (In case you're wondering, I'm in Australia.)
> ...


 
 Passerby Wei has a 83.3% feedback. Why didn't you buy it from Alice Zeng, like everybody else?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Croons-tingo-tg-38s-earbud-earphones-pk-mx985-a8-hifi-balanced/1428384889.html
  
 Anyway, it's only been 3 weeks, free shipping through China Post can take 4-6 weeks.


----------



## jjacq

Any good cheap AMPs for low impedance cans? I see plenty of <$60 amps out there but I don't know if there are reviews for them. Curious if I could get a portable amp that can drive orthos haha.


----------



## gimster

> Passerby Wei has a 83.3% feedback. Why didn't you buy it from Alice Zeng, like everybody else?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Croons-tingo-tg-38s-earbud-earphones-pk-mx985-a8-hifi-balanced/1428384889.html
> 
> Anyway, it's only been 3 weeks, free shipping through China Post can take 4-6 weeks.


 
 Passerby Wei had the $1 15-day shipping option, which I chose (so the dispute I opened with Aliexpress is justified).
  
 The ED3 took just under two weeks to arrive though.


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> I stand corrected!
> 
> I did some tip rolling with the ed3 and got a better seal. Sub bass is much improved.
> 
> The stock tips are crap. Get a good seal and they have a sound similar to the gr07 BE.




Just out of interest, could you tell me the adress of your garden? 

 jk, glad to hear they have subbass!


----------



## Vain III

twister6 said:


> Btw, why didn't you like IM50 fitment?  Because of extended nozzle?  It is longer than IM03/IM02, and the housing is actually smaller than IM03.  I'm using sony hybrid look-a-like tips with IM50, improves fitment significantly!!!




Is the IM50 smaller than the IM70? I owned the IM70 and always had fit issues where the actual piece wouldn't stay in my ear; plus the memory wire made it extremely difficult to keep wrapped around my ear. It's not the nozzle. I actually like my IEM to be deeply inserted and currently rock a pair that have to be almost all the way inside your ear. It's more that the actual body didn't sit well in my ear.

Mo' can't buy something you're selling, mate. If you would have held out a little bit longer I would have picked it up. Now I'm going to wait for your next super hyped IEM or get the ZA Ten.


----------



## DJScope

jjacq said:


> Any good cheap AMPs for low impedance cans? I see plenty of <$60 amps out there but I don't know if there are reviews for them. Curious if I could get a portable amp that can drive orthos haha.


 
  
 This one is getting some good attention at the moment: Topping NX-1


----------



## bhazard

Did some extensive a/b with the ostry kc06a and the Dunu. The Dunu is definitely more clear, more neutral (06a recesses the mids a bit) and just sounds so close to perfect. Just needs a bass boost here and there.

No worries though, it seems like the tenores, ostrys, and havis of the world can get about 80% there alongside top tier IEMs, which is great for everyone.


----------



## Hisoundfi

gimster said:


> I ordered the KZ ED3 from shutian wang on 23 May and the tg-38s (2 pieces) from passerby wei on 12 May, both on Aliexpress. Just picked up the ED3 from the post office, while the tg-38s still haven't arrived (oddly they have a tracking number from the Netherlands). The dispute for the tg-38s is "in progress". (In case you're wondering, I'm in Australia.)
> 
> And then it gets stranger. Opened the package containing the ED3 and found a one-Chinese Yuan bill tucked into the cardboard sleeve. Opened the box and found that there was only one stock ear tip (the translucent one with a red core) in place. Looked on the floor to check that the other hadn't fallen off when I took the earphones out of the ziplock bag, but didn't find anything. There were three other pairs of ear tips in the box, but they were all plain black ones. Could the 1 Chinese Yuan (16 US cents) be compensation for the irregular package?
> 
> So I've tried the earphones the medium-sized black tips on. My regular earphones these days are the Vsonic GR07 Classic, and the ED3 isn't that much of a downgrade, right out of the box. The initial impression is that the ED3 has a weightier bottom end and a little less top end sparkle. The fit is fairly comfortable, though I wish it had a sliding cinch.


I got the same thing, one Chinese dollar in my package. I thought it was kind of cool. I gave it to my son. Fortunately mine had both tips. Unfortunately, they didn't fit lol. I'm using Sony hybrids bcuz none of them fit. Theyare nice sounding and have an excellent build though.


----------



## peter123

jjacq said:


> Any good cheap AMPs for low impedance cans? I see plenty of <$60 amps out there but I don't know if there are reviews for them. Curious if I could get a portable amp that can drive orthos haha.




My guess is that FiiO E12 is the cheapest portable amp you can get to drive orthos properly. If you spend some time looking around eBay you should be able to get one for under $100.


----------



## jjacq

peter123 said:


> My guess is that FiiO E12 is the cheapest portable amp you can get to drive orthos properly. If you spend some time looking around eBay you should be able to get one for under $100.


 

 Thanks is that the only one of its kind with that amount of output for that price range?


----------



## peter123

jjacq said:


> Thanks is that the only one of its kind with that amount of output for that price range?


 
 As far as I know and portable, yes.
  
 I use it with my modded T50RP and I'm VERY happy with the result.
  
 I put in a "best offer" for one on eBay a couple of months aqo and the seller accepted it at $88!


----------



## jjacq

peter123 said:


> As far as I know and portable, yes.
> 
> I use it with my modded T50RP and I'm VERY happy with the result.
> 
> I put in a "best offer" for one on eBay a couple of months aqo and the seller accepted it at $88!




Hm is there a dac you would recommend with it?


----------



## BenF

jjacq said:


> Hm is there a dac you would recommend with it?


 

 ODAC


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dang it. It's like every time I think I'm caught up something else sucks a couple hundred bucks from my wallet! 

I gotta get the kc06a,and now the vsd3 or vsd3s. 

Fml, please China, stop coming out with new and improved stuff!


----------



## mochill

And vsd5,5s being better then $200+ stuff , we must get it also


----------



## Hisoundfi

Speaking of over 200 dollar stuff, the Sony xba h3 had a huge price drop, it's only $240 usd direct from Amazon. 

Anyone heard it? Impressions? 

It has the same driver as the $500 ex1000 driver as a woofer, plus a dedicated BA tweeter and midrange. Frequency response is 3-40000! 

If it's a upgrade to the gr07 BE or Dunu I'm probably gna pull the trigger on them. Wondering if any of the homies on here heard them. 

Opinions and impressions are appreciated.


----------



## jim723

salawat said:


> here:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-High-Quality-hotselling-New-Hifi-IE80-Earphones-ER80-IE-80-Professional-In-Ear-headphones/1652800733.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also ordered the Earmax RE80/IE80 from this same seller (yan zang) more than a month ago. I just received the package yesterday (took a full month to arrive).
  
 The IE80 and accessories were factory sealed in anti-static bags and they appear to be brand new. However the left earphone had no sound. I swapped the right and left cables to verify that it was a bad driver, not a bad cable.
  
 The seller has been very responsive. I contacted him about the dead left driver and he gave me a full refund. So I would highly recommend this seller yan zang, but stay away from Earmax.


----------



## mochill

The ed3. Has a frequency response of 7-40650 and cost $30... The dunu can't be beaten imo.. Its improving so fast I'm in awe ... So soooo delicious ... Best midrange I ever heard and soundstage is enormous ... Treble extension is wonderful


----------



## hatefulsandwich

All I know is that they're bloody enormous. (The H3s)


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> The ed3. Has a frequency response of 7-40650 and cost $30... The dunu can't be beaten imo.. Its improving so fast I'm in awe ... So soooo delicious ... Best midrange I ever heard and soundstage is enormous ... Treble extension is wonderful


 
 DN-2000?


----------



## mochill

Yes grayson


----------



## Hisoundfi

All this talk about vsd3 is great and I'm on board, but I don't know if this thread has done the gr07 BE any justice. Ya, I know it's all over head fi and I can throw this on another thread, but dang it, this is the budget Asian thread! The gr07 BE is only 130 usd shipped on ebay and that is an absolute steal that's worth every penny! I just bought a second pair as a matter of fact. 

Ask anyone who's had the triple fi 10, ex1000, the shure 535 and on and on... The gr07 BE can hang with the best of them. 

I hope some of the people reading this picks some of these gems up before they are discontinued and dissappear.


----------



## peter123

Or you could buy them at LMUE and get them bundled with the gr06 for $136.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Or you could buy them at LMUE and get them bundled with the gr06 for $136.


revisiting them, I think these are the closest thing to the havi with the bass layer as we discussed in earlier threads. Do you have a pair peter123? Thoughts on this?


----------



## knives

peter123 said:


> Or you could buy them at LMUE and get them bundled with the gr06 for $136.


 

 GR07 Classic + GR06, not the GR07 BE


----------



## Hisoundfi

Get them, they are worth every penny and much more. The closest thing I can find to the havi with bass. They're incredibly easy to drive, no amp or eq needed. 

@peter123 get them. "DO IT!" (in my new jersey accent)


----------



## peter123

@Hisoundfi

My thought on it is that I should probably get a pair  just need to get the vsd3s first to see how they are. If they're not good enough I'll probably get the gr07be or the Doppios or the vsd5 or ALL of the above 

I still got my $100 limit on IEM's so we'll see. Maybe I can negotiate some exception with myself.

@knives

Correct, good that someone still have their eyes working properly


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Get them, they are worth every penny and much more. The closest thing I can find to the havi with bass. They're incredibly easy to drive, no amp or eq needed.
> 
> @peter123 get them. "DO IT!" (in my new jersey accent)


 

 But you are not from Jersey, are you?  Would be funny if you live somewhere around the corner from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw, with all these new headphones, do you guys find spending more time doing burn-in, testing, comparing, rather than actually sitting down to relax and to enjoy the music?  I feel like I'm constantly analyzing the music, jumping from one IEM to another, comparing them, etc.  Already forgot the last time I sat down just to relax and to enjoy without thinking how would bass going to sound on another pair or a different set of ear tips, and so on...


----------



## peter123

@twister6

I felt that way til I got the Havi's


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> But you are not from Jersey, are you?  Would be funny if you live somewhere around the corner from me
> 
> Btw, with all these new headphones, do you guys find spending more time doing burn-in, testing, comparing, rather than actually sitting down to relax and to enjoy the music?  I feel like I'm constantly analyzing the music, jumping from one IEM to another, comparing them, etc.  Already forgot the last time I sat down just to relax and to enjoy without thinking how would bass going to sound on another pair or a different set of ear tips, and so on...


I'm just like you my friend. I know what sound I want, and I'm constantly switching between gears to accomplish that. Between a couple music players, 3 amps and 40+ headphones and iems I'm constantly switching between them. There's a lot of options to tinker with.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> My thought on it is that I should probably get a pair  just need to get the vsd3s first to see how they are. If they're not good enough I'll probably get the gr07be or the Doppios or the vsd5 or ALL of the above
> 
> ...


after further examination I'd rather have 1 gr07 BE than 2 Havis. It's worth the stretch. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## peter123

I believe you. I just want to see what the new vsonics offers first, maybe they will surprise us all........


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I believe you. I just want to see what the new vsonics offers first, maybe they will surprise us all........


Ya good call. Make sure to share your impressions on the new vsonic. I'm 42% more interested in them every day


----------



## peter123

Lol!


----------



## bhazard

The Dunu really does get better with time. Forget the spacers, just stick with the stock black tips, use the rubber ear pieces, and get a good seal. It's so clear it makes the ostrys sound kinda veiled at times, and the ostrys themselves kick all sorts of budget ass.

Next up is Havi vs Dunu.


----------



## mochill

Keep at it bhazard my friend, I think I'm done with iem ... This dunu dn2000 will be hard to beat


----------



## MuZo2

mochill said:


> Keep at it bhazard my friend, I think I'm done with iem ... This dunu dn2000 will be hard to beat


 







 how long?


----------



## Inszy

Until you buy ciem


----------



## Charliemotta

gimster said:


> Passerby Wei had the $1 15-day shipping option, which I chose (so the dispute I opened with Aliexpress is justified).
> 
> The ED3 took just under two weeks to arrive though.


 
 Just stick with Alice Zeng, everything arrives in 2 weeks with free shipping. (14 or less days)


----------



## twister6

Discovered something new (someone actually forwarded to me a link): http://bbs.iuni.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1662 , or at least new to me   Can't read Chinese or translate since text embedded into images.  I'm guessing it has an adjustable filter to change between regular and "bass" sound by a twist, and also has in-line remote with Android control (play/pause and volume up/down).  Flat cable also looks nice.  Can't figure out, is the housing made out of plastic or aluminum?  Looks like brushed metal, but could be plastic?  Also, what does it say about a sound?  There is also another link: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1049644-1-1.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lendmeurears on eBay has the deal of the year so far. One week only get the gr07 BE, AND a pair of vsonic uu2 ear buds, 130 shipped. 

BOOM


----------



## Baycode

twister6 said:


> Discovered something new (someone actually forwarded to me a link): http://bbs.iuni.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1662 , or at least new to me   Can't read Chinese or translate since text embedded into images.  I'm guessing it has an adjustable filter to change between regular and "bass" sound by a twist, and also has in-line remote with Android control (play/pause and volume up/down).  Flat cable also looks nice.  Can't figure out, is the housing made out of plastic or aluminum?  Looks like brushed metal, but could be plastic?  Also, what does it say about a sound?  There is also another link: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1049644-1-1.html


 
  
 An iem with mh1c look-alike shell, adjustable twist tuning and Y cord. Also, Android button controls. IUNI is actually a smartphone producer...
  
 OK. Who's jumping first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-IUNI-Phone-Accessories-IUNI-Piston-Earphone-Adjustable-Piston-Headset-Sound-For-IUNI-Mobile-Phone/1900251468.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ugh, looks like they have the same flat cable as the mh1c. Just hope it's not a j-cord also.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> Ugh, looks like they have the same flat cable as the mh1c. Just hope it's not a j-cord also.


 
 Nope, it ain't a J-cord, just a straight cable:


----------



## Baycode

hisoundfi said:


> Ugh, looks like they have the same flat cable as the mh1c. Just hope it's not a j-cord also.


 
  
 My first reaction was the same to cables but from the photos It seems that the cord is in Y shape


----------



## Baycode

This photo may help:
  

 (Also check that cinch slider. You can only put it on a Y cord...)
  
http://www.iuni.com/


----------



## mochill

Burn in the dunu dn2000 util you can buy in the tralucent ref.1


----------



## Gabbelago

Im very new to all of this but I´ve been reading this thread and I bought the ttpod t1 on pure impulse since they werent allt that expensive. I just want to know if they will be a step down from my current Sennheiser MM50 or not.
  
 From reading this thread the havi b3 seems to be a favourite, was it a mistake to get the ttpod t1? 
  
 Even if it wasn't the best buy it´s okay, I need a backup set of headphones so its fine, so don't go easy on the headphones, tell me what you really think! 
  
 Also, it would be nice if someone would care to do a review of the ttpod t1, it's really hard to find any info on them other than from some posts in this thread. 
  
 All I got to compare audio with are my sennheiser 555 and my sennheiser mm50.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

gabbelago said:


> Im very new to all of this but I´ve been reading this thread and I bought the ttpod t1 on pure impulse since they werent allt that expensive. I just want to know if they will be a step down from my current Sennheiser MM50 or not.
> 
> From reading this thread the havi b3 seems to be a favourite, was it a mistake to get the ttpod t1?
> 
> ...


 
 I hear that the TTPod T1s are pretty good for their price. I think buying them isn't a mistake, especially when you consider the fact that the Havi B3 is about 60 dollars.
  
 Sadly, I didn't get to catch onto the T1 hype train before they sold out, though it admittedly isn't all that big. Apparently all of the Chinese TTPod users caught onto those headphones and probably bought them just because they're TTPod or something. Gotta love branding. 
  
 Also, I hear an enhanced version is going to be released sometime soon. I'm looking forward to that, but dunno if I have the funds to purchase a pair.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Lendmeurears on eBay has the deal of the year so far. One week only get the gr07 BE, AND a pair of vsonic uu2 ear buds, 130 shipped.
> 
> BOOM




That's less than $100 each


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> That's less than $100 each


DOOOOOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!


----------



## Gabbelago

thatbeatsguy said:


> I hear that the TTPod T1s are pretty good for their price. I think buying them isn't a mistake, especially when you consider the fact that the Havi B3 is about 60 dollars.
> 
> Sadly, I didn't get to catch onto the T1 hype train before they sold out, though it admittedly isn't all that big. Apparently all of the Chinese TTPod users caught onto those headphones and probably bought them just because they're TTPod or something. Gotta love branding.
> 
> Also, I hear an enhanced version is going to be released sometime soon. I'm looking forward to that, but dunno if I have the funds to purchase a pair.



Tanka for the repor
You can buy the ttpod t1 on ebay for $40. Will be interesting to se How they perform


----------



## Hisoundfi

Offer is ending on the gr07 BE and uu2 bundle on the 8th!


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> Lendmeurears on eBay has the deal of the year so far. One week only get the gr07 BE, AND a pair of vsonic uu2 ear buds, 130 shipped.
> 
> BOOM


 
 VSD5 will be 69$ and is supposed to compete with 300$ IEMs.
 Does it really make sense to spend almost twice as much for GR07BE?


----------



## peter123

@BenF 
That's what I planned (try vsd5 first). Now I don't know...

I'm also a bit irritated with LMUE that doesn't seem interested in refunding the ~$15 that vsonic is paying back everyone that's preordered vsd3s.

It's not about the money but I think it's pretty strange way to treat loyal customers.

Don't really makes me feel that I want to give them more of my money...


----------



## knives

benf said:


> VSD5 will be 69$ and is supposed to compete with 300$ IEMs.
> Does it really make sense to spend almost twice as much for GR07BE?


 

 Maybe because GR07BE is better than some $300 IEMs?


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> VSD5 will be 69$ and is supposed to compete with 300$ IEMs.
> Does it really make sense to spend almost twice as much for GR07BE?


the proof is in the pudding, and no one here has licked the spoon yet. 

There's people in this world saying that the Pistons 2.0 destroy anything over $200 bucks. It's all up to the person who puts them in their ears to be the judge and determine how good they are. 

Honestly I hope the new vsonic line is better than the gr07 BE. The way I see it, if the new vsonics are epic, I'll get them too. 

The gr07 BE is closest thing I've ever heard to being perfect for my preference. I prefer them over many sets of more expensive iems. 

When it comes right down to it hearing is believing. Let's hope the vsd3 and vsd3s and vsd5 live up to the hype. I'm going to use this to get my all time favorite (so far) at an unbelievable price (a month ago they were impossible to even find) and see what becomes of the new stuff.


----------



## peter123

If the vsd5 is indeed better than the 07 be they going to be great value.

If they're about equal I bet we'll see more campaigns on the 07 be in the future....


----------



## twister6

Anybody knows the difference between VSD3, VSD3S, and VSD5?  Considering you guys bringing up the most expensive VSD5 being under $70, I assume all single driver dynamics, or maybe dual driver?  Are they designing their own drivers or doing DIY with custom housing design?  Kind of weird to hear all this hype about new VSonic where if I understand correctly the hype is coming from their CEO who wants everybody to pre-order their product.  Very much like Kickstarter lol!!!


----------



## twister6

baycode said:


> This photo may help:
> 
> 
> (Also check that cinch slider. You can only put it on a Y cord...)
> ...


 
  
 I bet you they are following Xiaomi success with Pistons.  From what I just learned, IUNI (I'm UNIque) is another popular Chinese manufacturer of smart android phones.  I was even told it might sound better than Pistons, but will take it with a grain of salt until I have it in my ears, which might happen in a few weeks.  Will update everybody with my impressions and of course a full review.
  
 I completely lost interest in anything over $100.  Well, Doppio was an exception, but damn those are borderline reference monitors.  Now after 20+ hr burn in, both Tenore and Doppio shine in their own way.


----------



## Hisoundfi

knives said:


> Maybe because GR07BE is better than some $300 IEMs?


This is a very true statement


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Totally agree.


----------



## twister6

Not trying to spam the thread, just that we got our own little sub-community in here where questions get a faster response and more attention.  So here it goes.
  
 Though I obviously use my headphones for listening to music, sometime I just keep them in my ears like earplugs to isolate outside noise.  Often, they are plugged into my DAP or smartphone or laptop until I ready to start playing music.  That's when I noticed this faint white-noise level coming from probably half of my headphones, and only when they plugged into 3.5mm jack of audio device.  I'm not talking about hissing noise, but rather a faint white "electronic" noise, very low level and typically noticeable when music is not playing.  It was never bothering me much, or I was more immune to it before until recent testing ZA Doppio headphones where the level was louder and I could even hear it during quiet passages of the songs when beat drops and you have less instruments in the background with mostly vocals playing.  Doppio have a very high sensitivity, 113dB/1mW, and I think that's what contributes to it since it "amplifies" the noise floor of the ground connection of the headphone jack.  Then, I started going through my other headphones and noticed it everywhere, where those with sensitivity of 102dB/1mW and below are DEAD quite (like Tenore or RE400), while those above starting to get this faint white-noise which gets a bit higher in level, and those IEMs were in 108dB/1mW and higher sensitivity spec.
  
 Is this a correct assumption?  Do you guys hear the same?  Obviously, it's hard to miss, as long as you are not playing music.  I'm pretty sure half of your headphones do that, you can definitely check it out.  Does this bother anybody or becomes a deciding factor when you are looking for headphones?  Obviously, lower sensitivity means also a lower efficiency since you will need to drive them harder to get a louder sound, but perhaps its a trade off to have a quieter noise floor?  I'm sure impedance plays a role in that too, but I wasn't able to find any relationship yet since IEMs I looked at all have low impedance and its all over the place in value.
  
 So, any thought on this?


----------



## twister6

Just posted on-line my review of Zero Audio Tenore and Doppio: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2774986
  
 I have been flip flopping trying to decide which one is better, etc, but at the end after 20+ hr burn in I think they are both great in their own unique way (not perfect, but very unique!!!).
  
 Just a teaser with a few pictures from a full review.
  
 Carbo Tenore
  

  

  

  

  
 Carbo Doppio


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just pulled the trigger on the Sony xba h3. Ex1000 driver playing the lows, a full BA, and a dedicated armature tweeter, and 40 ohms. All I can think of is how powerful this thing is going to sound through an amp. I'm expecting a v signature that is out of this world. It's just too sexy to not get for the promotional $250 usd shipped asking price. I'm expecting these to be really fun.


----------



## peter123

@Twister6
Great reviews and great pictures as always!

I really fancy those Doppios. Looks as if they'll be more comfortable for me than the Tenores as well.

@Hisoundfi
I'm very interested in your findings with the H3 since I've read some mixed impressions on them.

I was pretty surprised to see that they can be had for acceptable prices locally in Norway. I could probably get a pair from my company if they're good.


----------



## Grayson73

What are the cheapest options for a music player with built in amp?  I see that Fiio X3 and X5 have this, but they're out of my budget.  I'd rather have one device rather than two, such as Sansa Clip + Topping NX1.


----------



## twister6

grayson73 said:


> What are the cheapest options for a music player with built in amp?  I see that Fiio X3 and X5 have this, but they're out of my budget.  I'd rather have one device rather than two, such as Sansa Clip + Topping NX1.


 

 Soon, FiiO supposed to have X1, which is a scaled down version of X5 supporting only a single microSD and basic lossless formats, still will have it's signature scrolling wheel, but slimmer and smaller, and according to FiiO - will cost only $100.  You can also check to see what Penonaudio.com has to offer.  They got a bunch of daps under $200, though not sure about the sound quality or selection of DAC/amp.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Not trying to spam the thread, just that we got our own little sub-community in here where questions get a faster response and more attention.  So here it goes.
> 
> Though I obviously use my headphones for listening to music, sometime I just keep them in my ears like earplugs to isolate outside noise.  Often, they are plugged into my DAP or smartphone or laptop until I ready to start playing music.  That's when I noticed this faint white-noise level coming from probably half of my headphones, and only when they plugged into 3.5mm jack of audio device.  I'm not talking about hissing noise, but rather a faint white "electronic" noise, very low level and typically noticeable when music is not playing.  It was never bothering me much, or I was more immune to it before until recent testing ZA Doppio headphones where the level was louder and I could even hear it during quiet passages of the songs when beat drops and you have less instruments in the background with mostly vocals playing.  Doppio have a very high sensitivity, 113dB/1mW, and I think that's what contributes to it since it "amplifies" the noise floor of the ground connection of the headphone jack.  Then, I started going through my other headphones and noticed it everywhere, where those with sensitivity of 102dB/1mW and below are DEAD quite (like Tenore or RE400), while those above starting to get this faint white-noise which gets a bit higher in level, and those IEMs were in 108dB/1mW and higher sensitivity spec.
> 
> ...


it's just the sensitivity of your drivers. The more sensitive they are the more they pick up the sound of the device in idle.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> it's just the sensitivity of your drivers. The more sensitive they are the more they pick up the sound of the device in idle.


 
  
 Yep, that's what I figured.  Actually its a combination of high sensitivity of Doppios (113dB/1mW) and high output power of AP100 (2.2Vrms for HO!!!!).  Deadly combination lol!!!  BUT, damn, those Doppios sounds better and better by hour.  Got over 25hr of burn in and it keeps improving (especially the bass).


----------



## mochill

They need 200hrs minimum


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> They need 200hrs minimum


 

 First it was 100hrs, now 200hrs?  Were you still noticing sound improvement after 100hrs?  I assume bass was getting better, right?  This is a first set of BA multi-drivers where burn-in makes a significant difference.  That wasn't a case in UE900, W40, or IM03...


----------



## bhazard

Got the ED3 and SMSL M2 today. Pics later.
  
 First impressions, both are quality, and the M2 works off my Nexus 5 without needing an extra battery.


----------



## Pastapipo

bhazard said:


> Got the ED3 and SMSL M2 today. Pics later.
> 
> First impressions, both are quality, and the M2 works off my Nexus 5 without needing an extra battery.




Tell us more master!


----------



## twister6

Do you guys know who makes these headphones, and if you have it - how does it sound?  Someone just told me these are one of the best selling headphones in China (under $10).  I can't figure out brand/model.  I know it looks just like Hisoundaudio PAA-1, but those are $20.  I have been told by a reliable source the one below are $10


----------



## Netforce

twister6 said:


> Do you guys know who makes these headphones, and if you have it - how does it sound?  Someone just told me these are one of the best selling headphones in China (under $10).  I can't figure out brand/model.  I know it looks just like Hisoundaudio PAA-1, but those are $20.  I have been told by a reliable source the one below are $10


 
 Looks like dasetn diy modded earbuds
  
 http://www.dasetn.com/1pcsdasetn-mod-m1-classic-sound-balanced-type-earbuds-earphone-professional-diy%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%88blue%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%89_p3303.html
  
 http://www.dasetn.com/1pcsdasetn-mod-m1-classic-sound-balanced-type-earbuds-earphone-professional-diy%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%88white%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%89_p3302.html
  
 The silver looking one might be the tingo tg-38s but I may  have my doubts about that. I have the dasetn m760 m1 pk3 and tingo tg-38s. The pk3 had a severe channel imbalance so I really don't listen to it, other than that I would say the m1 sound quite fantastic for the price, the m760 are better earbuds in terms of clarity but are bit more. The Tingos are my clear favorite among them but started out a bit tizzy and sibilant that went away with some burn it. The dasetn earbuds are fantastic value for the price just that because they are diy one could get a bad pair.


----------



## BenF

twister6 said:


> Do you guys know who makes these headphones, and if you have it - how does it sound?  Someone just told me these are one of the best selling headphones in China (under $10).  I can't figure out brand/model.  I know it looks just like Hisoundaudio PAA-1, but those are $20.  I have been told by a reliable source the one below are $10


 
  
 The pictures come from here : http://www.hepan.com/thread-2223571-1-1.html and point to this Taobao store: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-1289470622.25.yZCkly&id=35092859662
  
 There are dozens of earbuds that use this housing though. Most notable KZ M1 and Dasetn M1/M760.


----------



## twister6

OK, I guess will be getting these and IUNI in a week or two.  Will post my impressions all together.


----------



## wwp8

During the last couple of days/nights I have been doing my partner's head in as all I do is go through these forums so she gave me £40 towards a set of IEM/CANS so I can rest.
  
 I currently have a set of budget Altec Lansing 'Muzx Mesh' (cost me only £5) and I find them very good.
  
 I really like the Zero Audio tenure that was recommended, but I also fancy my first set of cans, Donscorpio dolphin also seems highly recommended, however buying both would cost quite a bit (I also need to consider import taxes when they arrive to the UK) 
  
 Are there any suggestions on a different set of cans? or shall I just buy one of the recommended and let it rest?
  
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


wwp8 said:


> Hi all, I have been a long time lurker rom the UK and have recently started going through this thread,
> I love IEMS but never had a good budget.
> I fancy getting some cans for the very first time, but whilst reading this, I then want some IEMs too,
> IEMS I am interested in are
> ...


----------



## DJScope

wwp8 said:


> During the last couple of days/nights I have been doing my partner's head in as all I do is go through these forums so she gave me £40 towards a set of IEM/CANS so I can rest.
> 
> I currently have a set of budget Altec Lansing 'Muzx Mesh' (cost me only £5) and I find them very good.
> 
> ...


 
  
 She doesn't know it yet but she has made a HUGE mistake! xD LOL!
 She has just enabled you. All this is going to do is make your curiousity worse. HAHA! Good luck! =D
  
 PS. What will you be using them for? Gaming, movies, music preference, portable or not so much?


----------



## wwp8

djscope said:


> She doesn't know it yet but she has made a HUGE mistake! xD LOL!
> She has just enabled you. All this is going to do is make your curiousity worse. HAHA! Good luck! =D
> 
> PS. What will you be using them for? Gaming, movies, music preference, portable or not so much?


 
  mainly music from my samsung S4
  
 not bothered about portables or not, always a big user of iems, but just fancy cans for a change, or stick to IEMs.


----------



## DJScope

wwp8 said:


> mainly music from my samsung S4
> 
> not bothered about portables or not, always a big user of iems, but just fancy cans for a change, or stick to IEMs.


 
  
 I'd suggest the Takstar Pro80 if you want a closed can or the Superlux HD668B if you want an open can.


----------



## laon

Anyone has any information about Soundmagic HP300 or has it been canceled?


----------



## Doodier

LMUE has started selling Havis  http://www.lendmeurears.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=97&osCsid=7f2f0be932f6b5e58f478a252f4827d6


----------



## Arvan

That product description though


----------



## salawat

jim723 said:


> I also ordered the Earmax RE80/IE80 from this same seller (yan zang) more than a month ago. I just received the package yesterday (took a full month to arrive).
> 
> The IE80 and accessories were factory sealed in anti-static bags and they appear to be brand new. However the left earphone had no sound. I swapped the right and left cables to verify that it was a bad driver, not a bad cable.
> 
> The seller has been very responsive. I contacted him about the dead left driver and he gave me a full refund. So I would highly recommend this seller yan zang, but stay away from Earmax.


 
  
 you must have got a faulty pair, my ones are working very well. and I especially love the wiring


----------



## tukangketik

twister6 said:


> Do you guys know who makes these headphones, and if you have it - how does it sound?  Someone just told me these are one of the best selling headphones in China (under $10).  I can't figure out brand/model.  I know it looks just like Hisoundaudio PAA-1, but those are $20.  I have been told by a reliable source the one below are $10


 
  
 Hi, I think the one with MX500 housing is Latent 25 and the other one is Latent 39. I recently order those buds after after lurking on taobao for DIY earbud. On one site (the seller has two blue crown reputation) it has been sold for over than 1500 pieces. My order are still in China (being processed by my agent, I dont know when it will be shipped to Indonesia)
 I don't know if those are dasetn sell on his website or not. But I have two pair of M1 (black and blue) to test. One thing is, the blue and black version seems have different sound (not bad pair as if in dasetn thread). The black one seems sound clear, while the blue have thick mids..thats all I can say, as I dont have good ears  
  
  
 Yay...first post. I should have make my first post in dasetn thread..but this one seems interesting...


----------



## mrwong96

tukangketik said:


> Hi, I think the one with MX500 housing is Latent 25 and the other one is Latent 39. I recently order those buds after after lurking on taobao for DIY earbud. On one site (the seller has two blue crown reputation) it has been sold for over than 1500 pieces. My order are still in China (being processed by my agent, I dont know when it will be shipped to Indonesia)
> I don't know if those are dasetn sell on his website or not. But I have two pair of M1 (black and blue) to test. One thing is, the blue and black version seems have different sound (not bad pair as if in dasetn thread). The black one seems sound clear, while the blue have thick mids..thats all I can say, as I dont have good ears
> 
> 
> Yay...first post. I should have make my first post in dasetn thread..but this one seems interesting...


 
 Hello,
 I have heard of these pairs of earbuds too. They sound good, especially in mids as mentioned, the separation the mids, lows, and highs are not that satisfaction tho. So if you want to order any one of them, don't expect too much from them. But still they worth this price for <$10(<---Not including shipping.)
 You can give it a try~!!


----------



## tukangketik

Thanks for the impression. Yes, I am just curious about them, as dasetn buds are selling fast too. Might be those are the same buds, but i dont know, I just like to venture on cheap earbuds as they are much comfortable to my ears and wallet. I am guessing you are from China, @mrwong96?


----------



## twister6

laon said:


> Anyone has any information about Soundmagic HP300 or has it been canceled?


 

 I heard HP100 will be updated with a new driver and becomes HP150, while HP200 will be updated with a new driver as well and might remain HP200.  Do you think HP300 will be an update open back version of HP200?  I was hopping for updates by mid May, but they are delaying.  Hopefully we will hear more info in the next few weeks?
  
 I'm actually very curious about HP150...


----------



## Hisoundfi

I know, I go off subject and these aren't budget, but I have to share this because my favorite head fiers follow this thread and I want to share with you guys. 

I just got my h3s in and they are amazing. It's like having a $10,000 dollar 6.1 surround system playing for my personal listening pleasure. It's a v-signature that's on performance enhancing drugs. The mids are so beautiful though. The bass is oh so beautiful and deep, everything is oh so wonderfully tuned and distortion free. Separation is epic, Soundstage width and depth is breathtaking. 

I was worried about the fit, but the cable is so well designed and of such high quality that they fit my ears like custom iems. Oh yeah, they supply an extra cable with a mic also! 

It's the classic sony sound taken to a whole new level, and sibilance free. 

There's been a lot of negative comments on them and it's a damn shame. 

The gr07 BE and DNK still have a place in my collection. They are my Mercedes Benz and BMW. The h3 is my Ferrari! 

If you want hifi, fun, lively, accurate, deep and still detailed sound these are where it's at! These are worth the $250 promotional price I paid. If I heard them as a demo and the store said they were $500, I would put them on my list of things to buy. I'm serious.


----------



## twister6

But doesn't v-sig of H3s means recessed mids?  I'm afraid with a great bass performance vocals will be pushed back   Is that a case?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> But doesn't v-sig of H3s means recessed mids?  I'm afraid with a great bass performance vocals will be pushed back   Is that a case?


It's not though!!! 

Take one of the best dual balanced armature iems you have, now take the ex1000 16mm driver and use it as a dedicated subwoofer. Ya, it's powerful and articulate. There are occasions where the bass is on the verge of taking you to bassland but you're still getting the mids and highs just as they aught to be!


----------



## twister6

Here is another one I'm curious about, from another Chinese phone manufacture, Vivo XE800: http://www.vivo.com.cn/vivo/xe800/
  
 Any experience with it?  It looks beautiful, adjustable nozzle, wire up/down location, but having a problem with web translator now to figure out other details.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I always listen to evanescence "fallen" as the first album for a new iem because it will reveal deficiency pretty quickly. 

I see none. The bass might be too much for people who are looking for "perfectly flat" sound but that's not what sony was going for with these. I can't wait to listen to movies on them. They are so hifi!


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I always listen to evanescence "fallen" as the first album for a new iem because it will reveal deficiency pretty quickly.
> 
> I see none. The bass might be too much for people who are looking for "perfectly flat" sound but that's not what sony was going for with these. I can't wait to listen to movies on them. They are so hifi!


 
  
 Which one has more bass, DM2 or H3?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Which one has more bass, DM2 or H3?


That's a tough question because the seal on the dm2 has a lot to do with bass impact and sound quality on a whole. 

When I use a wide bore tip that seals well on the dm2, the sound is boomy and makes the mids muddy and the treble too splashy. In this case the bass impact is about equal, but the quality right out of the box of the h3 is superior quality wise. 

The dm2 is one of my favorite phones in the $65 range because I did a lot of experimenting with tips and found the perfect one for them. I use the ear guides and go over the ear with a little extra slack on them. I use a narrow bore tip that fits snug and doesn't seal completely (as closed to sealed with out actually sealing). Using that set up the dm2 is so lovely and the bass is still prominent. The mids are nice and treble actually becomes a strength rather than a weakness. When I wear them this way the bass impact on the h3 is more prominent, and still better sq. 

We're talking about a driver that minus the hybrids (ex1000) and used for the whole spectrum sells for over $500!

PS-I only use the red filter on my dm2. Unless you're a bass head the black filter is way to bass, and the silver filter is garbage (no bass at all). 

The dm2 is great. The h3 is in a whole other league though. It's like comparing a really good bookshelf 2.1 speaker system to a top of the line tower speaker and sub woofer setup.


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Here is another one I'm curious about, from another Chinese phone manufacture, Vivo XE800: http://www.vivo.com.cn/vivo/xe800/
> 
> Any experience with it?  It looks beautiful, adjustable nozzle, wire up/down location, but having a problem with web translator now to figure out other details.


 
  
 Any feedback on this XE800?  Anybody heard it or heard of it?


----------



## jant71

I know what it essentially is...http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.231122.com/e/DoPrint/index.php%3Fclassid%3D10%26id%3D12615&prev=/search%3Fq%3DVivo%2BXE80%2Bmade%2Bby%2BVsonic0%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DW07%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial
 ...a Vsonic apparently


----------



## mochill

Looks like the vsd series but is supposedly same drivers as the gr07 ... And same performance level as well with 50ohm impedance


----------



## twister6

So it's rebranded and updated, I guess?  Looks sexy!


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Looks like the vsd series but is supposedly same drivers as the gr07 ... And same performance level as well with 50ohm impedance


 
  
 On Taobao for as low as $65 on a quick look. Plus a mic if you need one for phone use. Might be a better buy than the new VSD's or Classics for some people, lol! They look a lot nicer than the GR07 or VSD1 does.


----------



## mochill

Cost $99.... Whose buying


----------



## mochill

Ohh where , links plz


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Ohh where , links plz


 

 Have a look...
 http://s.taobao.com/search?q=Vivo+XE800&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=mall&sourceId=tb.index&spm=a215z.7106357.5803581.d4908513


----------



## Hisoundfi

These h3 are so amazeballs! 

This might be end game for me... 

Nice knowing you all...


----------



## jant71

hisoundfi said:


> These h3 are so amazeballs!
> 
> This might be end game for me...
> 
> Nice knowing you all...


 

 Yeah, right! A couple of weeks then back on the hunt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is all about the chase and the thrill of new things!
  
  
  
 Hmmm, that Vivo is in my Mistertao cart at $56 shipped, lol. That 110 sens. up from the usual 105 and rating down to 5Hz instead of 7 may just mean a little more easy to drive and a little more bass amount and not quite as tight. Something in between the BE and the MKII sound if that is possible but with a better shape and looks than either and a nice price. Oddly interesting but any better than the Tenore??


----------



## bhazard

Wow, who are these guys? Did you see their phone? It has an ES9018 in it!!!!


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Wow, who are these guys? Did you see their phone? It has an ES9018 in it!!!!


 

 It supposed to be another big Chinese phone manufacturer.  Isn't that interesting how Xiaomi, IUNI, VIVO, etc. all recognizing importance of high quality audio and pumping out new headsets?  Or remember Samsung announced awhile ago their own line of headphones (http://www.soundguys.com/3-new-sets-premium-samsung-headphones-way-338/)?


----------



## bhazard

I was waiting for the Oneplus One, but that Vivo phone has even better specs, a ESS9018K2M, a 2K screen, comes with those XE800 headphones, AND can actually be purchased now. Wow.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> I was waiting for the Oneplus One, but that Vivo phone has even better specs, a ESS9018K2M, a 2K screen, comes with those XE800 headphones, AND can actually be purchased now. Wow.


 
  
 Oh, if only AT&T had a better reception where I live, I would have dropped Verizon to get rid off CDMA sim so I can jumped on GSM sim bandwagon to enjoy all these cool phones   Didn't know XE800 comes free with a phone...
  
 I really like the looks of this XE800 and the fact it could be worn comfortably with wire up or wire down.  My only concern is the adjustable nozzle; I wasn't too crazy how it was implemented in ATH-CKX7 (too loose).  Hopefully in this VSonic version it has a better design.


----------



## james444

hisoundfi said:


> We're talking about a driver that minus the hybrids (ex1000) and used for the whole spectrum sells for over $500!


 
  
 From what I've been gathering it's the same driver size, but not the same driver. Whatever, the XBA-H3 don't sound anything like the EX1000 imo.


----------



## nihontoman

bhazard said:


> Wow, who are these guys? Did you see their phone? It has an ES9018 in it!!!!


 

 I have TCL IDol X plus and it also has ES9018 and some maxim amplifier (not sure which one). I actually like the sound of it more than my DX50. only thing is, it has 16 gigs of memory and no option for expansion (as does the vivo, albeit it has 32 gigs)


----------



## Hisoundfi

james444 said:


> From what I've been gathering it's the same driver size, but not the same driver. Whatever, the XBA-H3 don't sound anything like the EX1000 imo.


I was under the impression these had the same driver as the ex1000 based on my reading from an h3 thread on head fi. My mistake

I love the way the h3 has such powerful bass, and still the mids and treble come through very clear without being overly bright or sibilant. 

Would you care to share the differences in sound between the h3 and ex1000? I understand they are different technology, just curious as to the difference in signatures. 

Thanks


----------



## bhazard

nihontoman said:


> I have TCL IDol X plus and it also has ES9018 and some maxim amplifier (not sure which one). I actually like the sound of it more than my DX50. only thing is, it has 16 gigs of memory and no option for expansion (as does the vivo, albeit it has 32 gigs)


 
 https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/m3r.html
  
 If the phone does USB OTG, this will work. I have one and it works great.


----------



## nihontoman

bhazard said:


> https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/m3r.html
> 
> If the phone does USB OTG, this will work. I have one and it works great.


 
 yes. it does support otg and I've experimented with otg cable and 32 gig flash drive, but I mainly use it as a wireless DAC and have access to 500+ gigs of music on my pc


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/m3r.html
> 
> If the phone does USB OTG, this will work. I have one and it works great.


 

 Even cheaper solution for $7 only, though a bit longer than Meenova.  I reviewed it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2770705


----------



## nihontoman

only problem with that kind of solution is excess stress on usb port. my phones 3.5mm jack is at the top, while the usb port is on the bottom. it would be hard to put it in pocket without damaging one of them imo...


----------



## twister6

nihontoman said:


> only problem with that kind of solution is excess stress on usb port. my phones 3.5mm jack is at the top, while the usb port is on the bottom. it would be hard to put it in pocket without damaging one of them imo...


 

 True.  Just get Sandisk 128GB microSD ($99 on Amazon now) and you are all set, as long as your phone has expandable memory since I'm talking from Galaxy perspective 
  
 For me personally, I'm not too crazy about sound quality of Note 2, and instead of using my OTG usb DACs (either E18 or A200p), I just go for dedicated DAP which is AP100 at the current moment.


----------



## nihontoman

twister6 said:


> True.  Just get Sandisk 128GB microSD ($99 on Amazon now) and you are all set, as long as your phone has expandable memory since I'm talking from Galaxy perspective
> 
> For me personally, I'm not too crazy about sound quality of Note 2, and instead of using my OTG usb DACs (either E18 or A200p), I just go for dedicated DAP which is AP100 at the current moment.


 
 no it doesn't, or I'd really get 128 gig card and use my phone as main rig, well, except for when I neeed line out in my car. I'm much more comfortable tossing around the DX50 with its rugged (and already battle worn  ) full metal shell...


----------



## james444

hisoundfi said:


> I love the way the h3 has such powerful bass, and still the mids and treble come through very clear without being overly bright or sibilant.
> 
> Would you care to share the differences in sound between the h3 and ex1000? I understand they are different technology, just curious as to the difference in signatures.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Agreed, it's probably one of the H3's biggest assets, that it will satisfy any basshead and still sound amazingly clear and detailed throughout the mids and treble.
  
 The EX1000 have much more linear and tighter bass, which bassheads will probably find thin and lacking in comparison to the H3. Treble is more pronounced and livelier, but some folks may find it harsher and more fatiguing than the H3's. One of the most significant differences is timbre, the EX1000 being single full-range dynamic driver based, whereas on the H3 mids and treble are dominated by armatures, which make their timbre more similar to the X3/X30 than the EX1000.


----------



## r2muchstuff

My BigBarginOnline order arrived today.
 New toys:
 Vsonic GR07 Classic Silver
 Vsonic VSD1 LE
 Dunu C-60 II 
  
 Quick first impressions -
  
 Loving the GR07 Classic.
 Not sure about the VSD1 LE,  SQ and fit.
 Surprised by the Dunu C-60 II.  I like using clip ons. I have Koss KSC 75, KSC 35 & Yuin G1.  These "two dynamic drivers earphones" made a good first impression.
  
 The Havi B3 Pro 1 are still holding their own and the HiFiMan RE 400 are still hit (sometimes big time) and miss.
  
 For a guy that did not like IEMs all of a sudden I am in deep.
  
 Now some run time, then more listening and all are going on a trip with me.
  
 Thanks,
 R
  
 PS: Vsonic GR07 Bass and free Vsonic UU2 are on the way.


----------



## nihontoman

r2muchstuff said:


> My BigBarginOnline order arrived today.
> New toys:
> Vsonic GR07 Classic Silver
> Vsonic VSD1 LE
> ...


 
 would like to hear some comparisons between ksc75 and those dunus... I got my Ksc75 three days ago and absolutely love them


----------



## Hisoundfi

r2muchstuff said:


> My BigBarginOnline order arrived today.
> New toys:
> Vsonic GR07 Classic Silver
> Vsonic VSD1 LE
> ...


You're going to love the gr07 BE.


----------



## Purple07

Hi all, i've been browsing Head-Fi daily for quite some time now, and made a few purchases based on the recommendation. Due to my easy access to Taobao, i've been keeping tab on this thread closely. Also, Vsonic VSD3/3s seems to be available for pre-order.


----------



## bhazard

purple07 said:


> Hi all, i've been browsing Head-Fi daily for quite some time now, and made a few purchases based on the recommendation. Due to my easy access to Taobao, i've been keeping tab on this thread closely. Also, Vsonic VSD3/3s seems to be available for pre-order.


 
 Awesome. Keep us informed, as Taobao is a lot harder to navigate for us overseas.


----------



## Purple07

Don't think i can post pictures yet, but i hope i can post this link =)
 Enjoy
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.CWncqv&id=39231181249&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=


----------



## Arvan

This thread is killing my economy..First i ordered the piston 2.0, then the havi b3 ( glad i did, it is amazing! ) Now i got the vsd1s on the way from penon.. They have loads of stuff i want to try!


----------



## bhazard

arvan said:


> This thread is killing my economy..First i ordered the piston 2.0, then the havi b3 ( glad i did, it is amazing! ) Now i got the vsd1s on the way from penon.. They have loads of stuff i want to try!


 
 No kidding. Sorry about your wallet, my wallet, and everyone elses. lol
  
 The allure of unique, high quality, high value equipment is enticing. Now I'm interested in the Vivo Xplay 3S and XE800, upcoming Vsonics, and who knows what else.
  
 I will also have two sets of Dunu DN-2000s up for sale soon, already have one in the classifieds.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> I will also have two sets of Dunu DN-2000s up for sale soon, already have one in the classifieds.


 
 Why are you selling?  Don't like them as much as Havi?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Why are you selling?  Don't like them as much as Havi?


 
 They are awesome, but unnecessary for me. The treble can be a bit too much for me at times. I'd rather give someone a good deal on them who would enjoy them more.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> No kidding. *Sorry about *your wallet, my wallet, and everyone elses. lol
> 
> The allure of unique, high quality, high value equipment is enticing. Now I'm interested in the* Vivo Xplay 3S and XE800*, upcoming Vsonics, and who knows what else.
> 
> I will also have two sets of Dunu DN-2000s up for sale soon, already have one in the classifieds.


 
  
 I'll take a blame for bringing those up lol!!!
  
 Btw, I have been told XE800 is not for sale as standalone headphones yet, they are included as a free accessory when you buy Xplay 3S phone.  So, whenever you are looking on aliexpress or taobao or other sites, XE800 for sale are from users who got the phone and selling headphone accessory separately.  But XE800 should be available as standalone purchase soon, price TBD.  Curious if they are going to outdo Xiaomi packaging.


----------



## twister6

purple07 said:


> Don't think i can post pictures yet, but i hope i can post this link =)
> Enjoy
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.CWncqv&id=39231181249&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=


 
  
 I hope they sound as good as they look   For $41, that's very impressive considering replacement cables with MMCX connectors cost half that much.


----------



## Vain III

The VSD3S is so sexy. Someone, 100% positive feedback, is selling them for $70 on ebay.


----------



## knives

vain iii said:


> The VSD3S is so sexy. Someone, 100% positive feedback, is selling them for $70 on ebay.


 

 LMUE announced that the VSD3/VSD3S/VSD5 pricing has been finalised:

VSD3S/VSD3 Black: SGD 56

VSD3S/VSD3 Red, Blue, Purple: SGD 68

VSD5 Purple and Pink: SGD86


----------



## twister6

knives said:


> LMUE announced that the VSD3/VSD3S/VSD5 pricing has been finalised:
> 
> VSD3S/VSD3 Black: SGD 56
> 
> ...


 

 How about the official spec and differences between these models?


----------



## knives

twister6 said:


> How about the official spec and differences between these models?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/vsonic-are-working-on-two-shure-like-iems/645#post_10620016
  


> Both VSD3/VSD3S have a Westone 4Rish soundsignature with the VSD3S having a more balanced sound while the VSD3 has a more enhanced bass. VSD5 will be tuned to be similiar to the Sony EX1000.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/vsonic-are-working-on-two-shure-like-iems/645#post_10621616


> They also list the specs in English in the VSD3S manual:
> 
> - Driver Unit: The composite diaphragm CCAW efficient moving coil drive unit
> - Rated Impedance: 40(ohm) at 1KHz +- 10%
> ...


----------



## Arvan

purple07 said:


> Don't think i can post pictures yet, but i hope i can post this link =)
> Enjoy
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.CWncqv&id=39231181249&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=




Don't do this to me!


----------



## twister6

vain iii said:


> The VSD3S is so sexy. Someone, 100% positive feedback, is selling them for $70 on ebay.


 

 The link above says that Pre-Order of VSD3 got pushed to June 15th.  That is "pre-order", so what are they selling on ebay now?!?


----------



## knives

twister6 said:


> The link above says that Pre-Order of VSD3 got pushed to June 15th.  That is "pre-order", so what are they selling on ebay now?!?


 
 he is selling VSD3*S*, not VSD3.


----------



## twister6

knives said:


> he is selling VSD3*S*, not VSD3.


 

 You are right.  I actually just contacted that one ebay seller, and he confirmed VSD3S was released in China on June 10th already.


----------



## bhazard

So the VSD5 is the one to get over the VSD3S if we want the better one right?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> So the VSD5 is the one to get over the VSD3S if we want the better one right?


The vsd5 is the most expensive of the new line and is claimed to be tuned to sound like the Sony ex1000 which is a $500 iem. The vsd3 and vsd3s are tuned to sound like westone w4r and shure 535.

Msrp on these are described in earlier posts.


----------



## jant71

Now the claim is that both VSD3 sound like the Westone 4R but one(regular) has more bass. Of course the VSD7 will be flagship when/if it ever comes about.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> Of course, now, the claim is that both VSD3 sound like the Westone 4R but one has more bass. Of course the VSD7 will be flagship when/if it ever comes about.


I want to wait to see what the impressions are of the VSD3 and vsd3s are before I purchase them. I got my eyes set on the vsd5. Who knows what will become of the vsd7. I haven't heard anything about a release date. I wouldn't invest too much hope in that coming anytime soon uunless there's information I haven't heard that is legit. 

I'm anticipating the predecessor to the GR07BE. Or perhaps a hybrid from vsonic. 

The fabricated stuff put up about these are misleading. I'm hoping there is official press release that these are in the works.


----------



## Charliemotta

arvan said:


> Don't do this to me!


 
 That comes to like $41 bucks


----------



## Purple07

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.45.hFYLC8&id=38101356382
 pits itself against piston 2.0. anyone?


----------



## peter123

purple07 said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.45.hFYLC8&id=38101356382
> pits itself against piston 2.0. anyone?


 
 I've got it on the way so we'll find out soon enough


----------



## Purple07

peter123 said:


> I've got it on the way so we'll find out soon enough


 
 I should receive mine by tomorrow =) 7bucks iem is hard to resist.


----------



## cel4145

purple07 said:


> I should receive mine by tomorrow =) 7bucks iem is hard to resist.




Meanwhile, a year from now, after collecting a lot of cheaper IEMs: "$50 IEM is hard to resist" -- LOL


----------



## Charliemotta

purple07 said:


> I should receive mine by tomorrow =) 7bucks iem is hard to resist.


 
 Where did you get yours from ??


----------



## peter123

@Purple07

Great, I'm looking forward to your impression.

@cel4145

I hear you


----------



## Doodier

purple07 said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.45.hFYLC8&id=38101356382
> pits itself against piston 2.0. anyone?


 
 Can someone translate the description page? It's embedded in the image so I can't use translator.. :/ Why do you think it should be good?


----------



## bhazard

Nothing about that Tangmai shows anything over what a typical JBM/Awei earphone can do for around the same price. I do like to be surprised though, so looking forward to the impression.


----------



## DJScope

Any news on the SMSL M2 DAC?


----------



## bhazard

djscope said:


> Any news on the SMSL M2 DAC?


 
 It has become the new replacement over the HifimeDIY dac as a cheap but effective stepping stone into DACs.
  
 With the HifimeDIY U2 at ~$57 without an amp, this is a much better value at ~$62 with a 130mW amp. It seems a little bright at times, but I haven't run it much.
  
 As far as power goes, it can power the Havi, so it passes that test.
  
 It works on my Nexus 5, but its buggy. It'll play one track, then freeze afterwards. Happens every time. Since that is the main reason I bought it, it is kind of disappointing unless UAPP (or smsl) can fix it.
  
 This doesn't beat my GO 1000, but it is a nice value setup.


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> It has become the new replacement over the HifimeDIY dac as a cheap but effective stepping stone into DACs.
> 
> With the HifimeDIY U2 at ~$57 without an amp, this is a much better value at ~$62 with a 130mW amp. It seems a little bright at times, but I haven't run it much.
> 
> ...


 
  
 xD it's a fraction of the cost of the GeekOut 1000. I also really prefer the form factor of the M2 over the thumb stick type. The M2 does win over the HiFimeDIY U2 by a pretty large margin by coming with it's own amp. It's also nicer to look at. 
  
 Also, does any know the difference between the SA9023 and the ES9023 DACs? Can't find anything.


----------



## bhazard

djscope said:


> xD it's a fraction of the cost of the GeekOut 1000. I also really prefer the form factor of the M2 over the thumb stick type. The M2 does win over the HiFimeDIY U2 by a pretty large margin by coming with it's own amp. It's also nicer to look at.
> 
> Also, does any know the difference between the SA9023 and the ES9023 DACs? Can't find anything.




SA9027 is the USB chip. Both the hifimeDIY and M2 use the same in that regard. The M2 adds the Max amp.


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> SA9027 is the USB chip. Both the hifimeDIY and M2 use the same in that regard. The M2 adds the Max amp.


 
  
 Oh yeah got yah! The SA9023 is the USB IC and the ES9023 is the DAC IC. 
  
 Thanks for that.
  
 So they're pretty much Identical in architecture except for the amp. Interesting.
  
 Anyway. Has anyone who has ordered this recieved them yet?


----------



## Purple07

@Charliemotta
 I ordered straight from Taobao, the seller will send to an international forwarder that will ship to me.
  
@peter123
 Think i better wait for your impression, as of now i cant describe things i heard yet, i mean i can hear the difference but cant put it down in words =/
  
@Doodier
 i will translate if i'm permitted to post pictues.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hey guys,
  
 KC06A or Havi B3 Pro I? Also, what does the KC06A improve upon its predecessor?
 Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> KC06A or Havi B3 Pro I? Also, what does the KC06A improve upon its predecessor?
> Thanks.


From what I've read, the kc06a is more v signatured than the original with deeper bass and more spiked treble. 

I ordered a pair simply because I want to see the difference is between the new one and original. I'm very happy with the original, and feel it has plenty of bass in quiet environments (isolation is not the best) 

If you have a good amp get the b3 pro I.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> From what I've read, *the kc06a is more v signatured than the original* with deeper bass and more spiked treble.
> 
> I ordered a pair simply because I want to see the difference is between the new one and original. I'm very happy with the original, and feel it has plenty of bass in quiet environments (isolation is not the best)
> 
> If you have a good amp get the b3 pro I.


 
 So, does the original KC06 have a more neutral frequency response? I would really like a pair with a flat, smooth frequency response for recording.


----------



## r2muchstuff

nihontoman said:


> would like to hear some comparisons between ksc75 and those dunus... I got my Ksc75 three days ago and absolutely love them





I am on a trip and do not have the KSC75 with me, anyway the Dunu need some burn time. I will get to this in a couple of weeks.

Thanks, 
R


----------



## Hisoundfi

thatbeatsguy said:


> So, does the original KC06 have a more neutral frequency response? I would really like a pair with a flat, smooth frequency response for recording.


go with the havi if you want flat. Just make sure that you're driving it properly. 

The original kc06 is flatter and more neutral than most budget IEMs, however, the b3 is about as flat and neutral as their is, and is an amazing iem if driven right.


----------



## r2muchstuff

hisoundfi said:


> You're going to love the gr07 BE.




The GR07 BE arrived just as I was out the door to the airport. Stuffed them in my carry on and listened while on the plane. Not the best situation nor any burn time. First impression however was very good.
Now that I have arrived, I will burn, listen and compare to the others.

Thanks,
R


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> go with the havi if you want flat. Just make sure that you're driving it properly.
> 
> The original kc06 is flatter and more neutral than most budget IEMs, however, the b3 is about as flat and neutral as their is, and is an amazing iem if driven right.


 
 Huh. Well, I don't have an amp, so the B3s might be a more expensive purchase than it is.
  
 Have you heard the Dolphins? I'd really like to know how they perform in detail retrieval and soundstage.
 Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Hisoundfi

thatbeatsguy said:


> Huh. Well, I don't have an amp, so the B3s might be a more expensive purchase than it is.
> 
> Have you heard the Dolphins? I'd really like to know how they perform in detail retrieval and soundstage.
> Thanks for all the help so far!


I'm not a big fan of cans, more of any iem guy. I love the sound of my m50s mh-839 but they make my ears sweat. This would be a good question for others, as I've never heard the Dolphins.


----------



## Don Lehrer

r2muchstuff said:


> The GR07 BE arrived just as I was out the door to the airport. Stuffed them in my carry on and listened while on the plane. *Not the best situation nor any burn time*. First impression however was very good.
> Now that I have arrived, I will burn, listen and compare to the others.
> 
> Thanks,
> R


 
  
 Nothing better in order to look for a perfect sealing. I really like my GR07be, I use them when traveling by bus or car


----------



## Netforce

thatbeatsguy said:


> Huh. Well, I don't have an amp, so the B3s might be a more expensive purchase than it is.
> 
> Have you heard the Dolphins? I'd really like to know how they perform in detail retrieval and soundstage.
> Thanks for all the help so far!


 
 I got the kc06a, havi b3 pro I and the dolphins and performed the foam mod on it. The ostry in general are super efficient, easy to get a seal, and I personally love the metal build quality. The ostry though with the kc06 and kc06a both have a rather noticeable noise floor and the kc06a has some cable memory issues for me though that may go away in due time.
  
 The havi b3 while more power hungry than the ostry hasn't been too power hungry for me and I usually don't use them with an amp for convenience sake though I think I listen to my music at a moderate loudness. The kc06a certainly have the edge in terms of bass quantity and how deep the bass goes but it is a different sound signature then the havi. The havi was a bit fickle with me in the beginning as I had some issues getting the right seal until I went and got some sennheiser double flanges and now they work absolutely fantastically to where a few havi sellers now include senn double flanges.
  
 The dolphins are great and my pair that I took out the foam has greatly improved the soundstage but pushed the treble a bit forward. Detail retrieval is great, among my closed cans I would say the dolphins perform the best.


----------



## peter123

@Netforce

I think you're spot on with the description of the Dolphin's. I also rank them on top of my closed cans. They're really really good


----------



## twister6

^ Netforce, what are you using to drive your headphones?  Regarding KC06/A noise floor, sounds like they have high sensitivity which results in background noise floor amplification.  Consider you have no issues driving B3 pro, I'm just guessing you have a strong signal source to begin with.  I'm experiencing the same using Hidizs AP100 and the best way to fix it is to use 75 ohm or 100 ohm impedance adapter - the noise will be gone.
  
 I'm thinking about getting both KC06 and 06A, but heard 06A just a bass enhanced version rather than v-shaped with recessed mids.  Others think otherwise?
  
 Regarding Dolphins, even with a mod, they have a very powerful bass response, but I still find their upper mids to sound rather unnatural.  Don't get me wrong, they have a fun sound and fun look, but after listening to all my Audio Technica (M50x, IM03, IM50) and Zero Audio (Tenore and Doppio) where you get excellent balanced mids with natural rendering of vocals, Dolphin sounds a bit off to me.


----------



## Hisoundfi

don lehrer said:


> Nothing better in order to look for a perfect sealing. I really like my GR07be, I use them when traveling by bus or car


Ya, getting a good seal is vital for these to bringing out their amazing sound. I ended up using the medium Sony hybrids with the green innards. 

Not getting a seal makes them annoyingly sibilant. A good comfortable seal makes them one of the best IEMs I've ever heard.


----------



## Inszy

twister6 said:


> Regarding Dolphins, even with a mod, they have a very powerful bass response, but I still find their upper mids to sound rather unnatural.


 
 Dolphins are good with half of modification (instead of removing all the foam, remove only half). Without this upper mids are just unnatural, and the bass too sloppy. The sound stage in both cases is poor, so ther's no need to worry about it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I was farting around with my kc06 last night, getting a feel for them before my kc06a comes in, and decided to give them a good run through my Walkman f806 and fiio e18. I never really put much thought into amping these as it is so sensitive to begin with. But I have to say that amping them makes them sound fantastic. Everything is tighter and faster, and the bass layer is great. 

If you have kc06 drive them with a warm amp and post impressions. I think many will be very happy with results.


----------



## Netforce

twister6 said:


> ^ Netforce, what are you using to drive your headphones?  Regarding KC06/A noise floor, sounds like they have high sensitivity which results in background noise floor amplification.  Consider you have no issues driving B3 pro, I'm just guessing you have a strong signal source to begin with.  I'm experiencing the same using Hidizs AP100 and the best way to fix it is to use 75 ohm or 100 ohm impedance adapter - the noise will be gone.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting both KC06 and 06A, but heard 06A just a bass enhanced version rather than v-shaped with recessed mids.  Others think otherwise?
> 
> Regarding Dolphins, even with a mod, they have a very powerful bass response, but I still find their upper mids to sound rather unnatural.  Don't get me wrong, they have a fun sound and fun look, but after listening to all my Audio Technica (M50x, IM03, IM50) and Zero Audio (Tenore and Doppio) where you get excellent balanced mids with natural rendering of vocals, Dolphin sounds a bit off to me.


 
 Usually my dragonfly v1.0, fiio x5, or just the galaxy s3. I'll try the impedance adapter, thanks.
  
 Pretty accurate description of the kc06a, find it a bit darker than the vanilla kc06.


----------



## nihontoman

r2muchstuff said:


> I am on a trip and do not have the KSC75 with me, anyway the Dunu need some burn time. I will get to this in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks,
> R


 

 that'd be nice


----------



## Arvan

thatbeatsguy said:


> So, does the original KC06 have a more neutral frequency response? I would really like a pair with a flat, smooth frequency response for recording.


 
 Havi B3 pro 1 is the way to go!


----------



## peter123

@Twister6 and @Inszy I respectfully disagree about the Dolphin's. I really love their sound signature and doesn't think they sound unnatural and I definitely don't find their bass sloppy. I don't doubt that this is what you guys hear I just want to say that there's other opinions as well. As always in this hobby personal preference is everyting .


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> @Twister6 and @Inszy I respectfully disagree about the Dolphin's. I really love their sound signature and doesn't think they sound unnatural and I definitely don't find their bass sloppy. I don't doubt that this is what you guys hear I just want to say that there's other opinions as well. As always in this hobby personal preference is everyting .


 
 Negative opinions like these or others will not deter me from purchasing the Dolphins, and that is my opinion.


----------



## peter123

@Charliemotta

The opinions are fine, that's what head-fi is all about. I'm just saying that there's no black or white. One mans dream can is another mans worse buy.......

Hopefully you'll like them but there's no guarantee, it's the name of the game


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> @Charliemotta
> 
> The opinions are fine, that's what head-fi is all about. I'm just saying that there's no black or white. One mans dream can is another mans worse buy.......
> 
> Hopefully you'll like them but there's no guarantee, it's the name of the game


 
 I agree and I take that risk with each and every purchase, kinda like buying fruit, that is always a risk.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> @Charliemotta
> 
> The opinions are fine, that's what head-fi is all about. I'm just saying that there's no black or white. One mans dream can is another mans worse buy.......
> 
> Hopefully you'll like them but there's no guarantee, it's the name of the game


One man's ho is another man's wife... That's my all time favorite analogy lol


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> @Twister6 and @Inszy I respectfully disagree about the Dolphin's. I really love their sound signature and doesn't think they sound unnatural and I definitely don't find their bass sloppy. I don't doubt that this is what you guys hear I just want to say that there's other opinions as well. As always in this hobby personal preference is everyting .


 
  
 That's a beauty of Head-fi and our audiophile brotherhood (no offense to ladies of head-fi ), we can all agree to disagree in a very civilized and mutually respectful way   I think after getting into Tenores, my ears adjusted to that sound signature way too quickly, and now I compare everything to their sound.  I can guarantee, if I take a break and use Dolphins exclusively for a few days, everything else going to sound like crap in comparison


----------



## Hisoundfi

Cmon guys let's all get real with each other and just admit that skullcandy are the best... 

Lmao


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> I was farting around with my kc06 last night, getting a feel for them before my kc06a comes in, and decided to give them a good run through my Walkman f806 and fiio e18. I never really put much thought into amping these as it is so sensitive to begin with. But I have to say that amping them makes them sound fantastic. Everything is tighter and faster, and the bass layer is great.
> 
> I*f you have kc06 drive them with a warm amp and post impressions. I think many will be very happy with results.*


 
  
 The KC06's are amazing imo. They sound great off of the lowly Clip Zip, and they sound awesome off of the C&C BH amp. I wouldn't say that the BH amp is warm per se, but with the LF (ie voodoo bass boost) switch engaged, they really do rock nicely. Long live the birds!


----------



## Purple07

Initial comparison, Tangmai F1(out of the box) vs Xiaomi Piston 2.1 (RE-400 filter+bi-flange tips)
  
 Source: Samsung galaxy note 3 - Viper4android( playbackAGC on,moderate,2x gain) - Poweramp eq bass preset
 Test track: Massive attack - Angel (16/44.1  CD Quality)
 Tangmai F1 tends to be bassier
  
 will try a/b using flat preset
 =)


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> One man's ho is another man's wife... That's my all time favorite analogy lol




Lol, that's a good one yes.




twister6 said:


> That's a beauty of Head-fi and our audiophile brotherhood (no offense to ladies of head-fi ), we can all agree to disagree in a very civilized and mutually respectful way   I think after getting into Tenores, my ears adjusted to that sound signature way too quickly, and now I compare everything to their sound.  I can guarantee, if I take a break and use Dolphins exclusively for a few days, everything else going to sound like crap in comparison




That's true. I personally find the Tenores to lack some body but I still like them a lot more than the KC06 which is not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Inszy

peter123 said:


> I really love their sound signature and doesn't think they sound unnatural and I definitely don't find their bass sloppy.


 
 I compared them 1:1 - without foam mod bass is tighter and mids are more sweet.
 Of course Dolphins are in no way natural sounding headphones, but they lie very nicely and they are one of the better choices in this price. Not as good as Momentum or MDR-1R, but at this moment, these are my main portable headphones (but outdoor I prefere iem).


----------



## peter123

@Inzy I find them to be full and nice sounding and to my ears removing the foam made the subbass deeper and definitely improved soundstage and highs. Then again I found them to be more to MY liking than both the Momentum and the MDR-1, that's just from in store comparison between the three with my phone though. Each to his own


----------



## Inszy

They can play worse, and even so you can enjoy them more then Momentum etc. - this is normal and healthy 
 But "definitely improved soundstage"? Definitely not. This is slight improved soundstage. I think over the past two years I havn't heard more claustrophobic headphones (CAL! probably). But it gives them some character that can captivate the listener.


----------



## peter123

I agree! I should have made it more clear: all changes from removing the foam are small but I find the change I soundstage to be the most apparent of them


----------



## Purple07

8 hrs into Tangmai F1 and it seems to grow on me, for me it outshines Piston 2.1 in bass heavy tracks. Cant wait for Peter's impression.


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> I agree! I should have made it more clear: all changes from removing the foam are small but I find the change I soundstage to be the most apparent of them




I found the soundstage to not only be smaller, but a bit wonky with the foam in place. There were a few EDM songs (very few) that I listened to with a lot of panning movement to the very edges of the soundstage and back where instead of smooth panning motions, the sound would cut off and jump across the soundstage. Not surprising since that acoustical foam and then that thicker foam tape is effectively cutting off treble and much of mids from coming out of half of the driver and maybe (not sure) reflecting some frequencies back into the driver. 

I guess it's possible the foam/tape might eliminate some cabinet resonance, but I doubt it would otherwise effect the bass quality much--just the quantity since without it, the frequency response is changed to emphasis some of the mids and the treble more.


----------



## peter123

purple07 said:


> 8 hrs into Tangmai F1 and it seems to grow on me, for me it outshines Piston 2.1 in bass heavy tracks. Cant wait for Peter's impression.




Me too 

How's the quality of the bass, boomy and loose or hard and controlled? Also do you find them to have more midbass or subbass?


----------



## Charliemotta

purple07 said:


> 8 hrs into Tangmai F1 and it seems to grow on me, for me it outshines Piston 2.1 in bass heavy tracks. Cant wait for Peter's impression.


 
 Really, I'm not doubting you just surprised. I like my Pistons. I too will wait for Peter because they are on my wish list. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Purple07

peter123 said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 i can't describe it.


----------



## peter123

purple07 said:


> :confused_face(1): i can't describe it.




No problem


----------



## crow1994

I have recieved KZ ED3 and want to say that they are not so great as Xiaomi Piston 2.1 with mod and tea bag. Scene of KZ ED3 is average, treble a bit sharp. But bass and treble are near to be perfect. As for quality, it is really cool, better that a lot of headphones that I had (UE600, Sennheiser IE8, Sunrise Xcape). Sound is incredible for price, but Pistons are better. In my opinion with mod and tea bag they are so great as Sennheiser IE8 or Audio-Technica M50.


----------



## Purple07

Just curious what kinda tracks you guys use for a/b?


----------



## Purple07

Hmm i suspect i have seal issue with my pistons and i think i'm correct. I used Tangmai's stock tips on my pistons and bass improved. Anyway i'll refrain myself from giving further impression =)


----------



## Kamakahah

purple07 said:


> Hmm i suspect i have seal issue with my pistons and i think i'm correct. I used Tangmai's stock tips on my pistons and bass improved. Anyway i'll refrain myself from giving further impression =)




The stock tips for the pistons aren't firm at all. I usually wear between a small and medium but had to wear the large to get a good seal with those. The flimsy nature still made them comfortable. 
Different tips do provide a significantly better seal, IMO.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

purple07 said:


> Just curious what kinda tracks you guys use for a/b?


 

  


kamakahah said:


> The stock tips for the pistons aren't firm at all. I usually wear between a small and medium but had to wear the large to get a good seal with those. The flimsy nature still made them comfortable.
> Different tips do provide a significantly better seal, IMO.


 Actually, the new ones (especially the iF ones) are a lot firmer than the original 2.0. The 2.1 might also have similar tips, but you can never be sure what you're getting as Xiaomi never said that there would be a redesign. As a result, they get mixed up.


----------



## Kamakahah

thatbeatsguy said:


>




The Album and Artist titles are reverse. Just a heads up.


----------



## Kamakahah

thatbeatsguy said:


> Actually, the new ones (especially the iF ones) are a lot firmer than the original 2.0. The 2.1 might also have similar tips, but you can never be sure what you're getting as Xiaomi never said that there would be a redesign. As a result, they get mixed up.


 
  
 I was talking about the tips that come with the iF version. Never owned the 2.0 so I cannot comment on those. The tips with the iF are by far the least structured, most flimsy tips that I've owned. 
 The less-than-perfect seal from those tips helped to tame the bass a little, and I almost preferred the sound that way. It's possible that they still include old tip stocks with the iF, but it would be too hard to tell without owning both. Regardless, there are better tip options if getting a good seal is the goal.


----------



## bakakuma

anyone tried Earmax ER600 before?
 only $40 and you get an IEM with Knowles dual balanced armature driver (IMO it's driver of UE700 and DBA-02)
 is this a good bargain? 
 link: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35553050272


----------



## Purple07

kamakahah said:


> I was talking about the tips that come with the iF version. Never owned the 2.0 so I cannot comment on those. The tips with the iF are by far the least structured, most flimsy tips that I've owned.
> The less-than-perfect seal from those tips helped to tame the bass a little, and I almost preferred the sound that way. It's possible that they still include old tip stocks with the iF, but it would be too hard to tell without owning both. Regardless, there are better tip options if getting a good seal is the goal.



I can't get good seal out of all piston 2.1 stock tips. Re400 bi - flanges are better but still not good enough, at least for me.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kamakahah said:


> The Album and Artist titles are reverse. Just a heads up.


 
 HORY SHIET LOL
  
 Thanks XD


----------



## jant71

My next Chinese brand purchase will be these...

  
 The Tingo GX3
  
 Should be in stock soon as it was to be shipping around or after June 10th. Could be delays as we see many times. A Translation  of the particulars...
  
 "Product description:

 Section "GX3" headset is "Tingo" independent research and development of new products.
 Its main features are:
 Using a diameter of 6.8 mm moving coil unit, HIFI in domestic or foreign markets are rarely used in such a small unit and make good sound quality, mainly due to the development of small units difficult, difficult tuning, high cost!
 The advantage is that the headset is small and exquisite appearance, wearing comfortable, stable unit sound!

 Headphone parameters
 1. Using self-developed high-quality micro-coil unit, after months of repeated tests to ensure the stability of the sound quality.
 2 precision alloy chamber, like gods, atmospheric, noble!
 3 sets of silicone with independent research and development, and flocking silicone sleeve, which is to ensure wearing comfort, but also perfect to improve sound quality.
 4 exclusive launch high transmission low-loss high on special very soft yellow snakeskin lines, minimizing the effects of auscultation, professional fever wire, fever and students. Temporarily the only one on the market!
 5 Each headset has to go through several high-precision test instrument testing before shipment to ensure that no defective products.
 6 with a beautifully packaged box, router, whether it is a gift or for personal use are very appropriate.


 This section has been touring the micro-ring-like version of the old Shao audition in! Everyone has gone beyond the shop reflects all small headphones TG!
 A GX3, TG all headsets will readjust! Stay tuned!

 GX3 preliminary packaging design, and finally shipped prevail!

 Expected to ship around June 10th!"
  
 I have two Tingo's and really like them both. Those are ear buds and not in-ears though. The flocked silicone tips are interesting and are sold alone for 10Yuan a set I believe. We'll see how these funny fuzzy tips turn out. The GX3 are not on Taobao yet but hopefully by this week or next if they did not get delayed.


----------



## bhazard

Nice find. I might try a pair.


----------



## Beocord

I'm sure all the information is in this thread but since I'm lazy and busy I'll ask anyway. I'f I were to buy affordable iem's what should I get? I don't need iem's but I've been thinking about getting a pair anyway. I have my mind set on a certain high end iem's but before that I would like to get an affordable pair as reference before I go all in. Pistons, ostry? What else is there? I have my preferences with soundsignature but those are irrelevant now. I just want something that best shows the potential on inexpensive iem. I've heard my share of good headphones but I've never owned good iem's.


----------



## Hisoundfi

beocord said:


> I'm sure all the information is in this thread but since I'm lazy and busy I'll ask anyway. I'f I were to buy affordable iem's what should I get? I don't need iem's but I've been thinking about getting a pair anyway. I have my mind set on a certain high end iem's but before that I would like to get an affordable pair as reference before I go all in. Pistons, ostry? What else is there? I have my preferences with soundsignature but those are irrelevant now. I just want something that best shows the potential on inexpensive iem. I've heard my share of good headphones but I've never owned good iem's.


What kind of music do you listen to? What part of the frequencyrange do you like the most? (sub bass? high bass/low mids? high mids/low treble? high treble?) Are you looking for something musical or articulate? 

Answering these will give us a better idea of what to suggest.


----------



## mochill

me want the tingo gx3 , kinda looks like the ed3


----------



## bhazard

I was disappointed with the QC of the ED3. Seems like more than one person has a bad wire/driver on theirs like mine. I'd have to pay return and sending shipping costs for a replacement, so it isn't worth it.
  
 Tingo does seem to make some quality stuff though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I was disappointed with the QC of the ED3. Seems like more than one person has a bad wire/driver on theirs like mine. I'd have to pay return and sending shipping costs for a replacement, so it isn't worth it.
> 
> Tingo does seem to make some quality stuff though.


Man that really stinks that you got a junk pair. I really enjoy mine more and more. I'll rank them ahead of the ax-35 but just below the kc06. They really do have a defined, bright, midcentric sound that I think you would enjoy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Don't sleep on the Sony mdr-ex58v. You can get them on eBay for $15 usd and they are amazing. 

Hearing is believing. Give these a chance, I think many who read this thread will be mesmerized by just how good these sound.


----------



## Kamakahah

hisoundfi said:


> Don't sleep on the Sony mdr-ex58v. You can get them on eBay for $15 usd and they are amazing.
> 
> Hearing is believing. Give these a chance, I think many who read this thread will be mesmerized by just how good these sound.




There was a seller here is California, so I bit.


----------



## Hisoundfi

kamakahah said:


> There was a seller here is California, so I bit.


I look forward to your impressions. I'm confident you'll feel like it's $15 well spent. I guess they are discontinued. I ordered an extra pair, and bought several pairs of them for friends and coworkers. 

They respond well to amplifiers, have great soundstage and are slim profiled. I love them because I can rest my head on a pillow with them in. They have a junky little in line volume control that can come in handy, but I just leave mine turned all the way up. Think jvc ha-fx40 with less extreme of a v signature, less but more controlled bass, not as bright and sibilant, and with better and more detailed mids.


----------



## Kamakahah

I realized that I don't have a throw around pair anymore for bed and to just throw in my pocket. Today also being father's day, I thought it couldn't hurt to gift myself a little something


----------



## Hisoundfi

Happy father's day my friend. 

I actually picked myself up a pair of ath-im50s because I was a good dad this year...muahahahaha 

I was bouncing back and forth between my VSD1, mdr-ex58v,and gr07 BE and I gotta say, although the vsonic ceo said the vsd1 is tuned to sound like the gr07 BE, the mdr-ex58v is closer to sounding similar. The gr07 BE is better than both, but not a whole lot more than these budget hidden gems.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Fidue-A83

whose biting


----------



## Purple07

More expensive than DUNU2k =/


----------



## sithjedi333

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Fidue-A83
> 
> whose biting


 
  
  
 Looks like Tralucent 1plus2
  
 Here's a review. Hopefully a Korean speaker can translate.
  
 http://cafe.naver.com/drhp/484237


----------



## gyx11

sithjedi333 said:


> Looks like Tralucent 1plus2
> 
> Here's a review. Hopefully a Korean speaker can translate.
> 
> http://cafe.naver.com/drhp/484237


 


 Here you go, courtesy of Google:

  
** Listening environment consists of the following:*
CDP: NAD C 515BEE
PC: Apple Macbook Pro Retina (Audirvana, 192kHz / 24bit FLAC)
Toslink Cable: WireWorld Nova 6
Interconnect Cable: Van Den Hul The Name
Headphone Amp: Graham Slee Solo SRG II
DAC: Matrix Mini-i, Hisonus LivOn UFO DSD
Portable DAP: Apple iPhone 5S, iPod Classic, iPod Nano 7
 
 
*'re Different classes of competitors*
  
I almost do not abroad fastball called human ear buds, headphones are a certain amount of publicity, or does not find the product. Head pie. Org new threads featured in national income are not generally very slow or because the income is often enough for me to chewy spectacle. But now, I feel that the flow is changing. More reviews a variety of activities to increase gradually gamyeonseo importers, manufacturers to meet the new batdeon much attention abroad only because it increases the chance encounter.

 The opportunity to hear one of my hands now that the Fidue A83 earphones. Foreign country is almost unknown, but the name of the superior sound a little high-end products ticking yijiyo Chinese companies. Pidyu (Fidue) is also famous for the sound quality is not like Chinese products, but expensive (?) Also plays for the price did not go down too well. Published on their Facebook page A83 of the expected price of $ 350, and the continent as a great confidence in the brand comes out. The company is confident that revenue from domestic mass production borrowed from the same A83 is a sample product. Domestic and abroad, because the state has not been officially released yet, I feel refreshed now facing a rare item that is in writing.
Published to date information about A83 Armor has two balanced treatment (BA) drivers and one dynamic driver (DD) and 3-Way configuration is that it uses the network. Contents of the package specification data is not accurate without earphone carrying case and only state body. However, at least this time I borrowed products are in mass production and sound design is complete and high-quality cable is connected.

 A83 First let's look at the contenders will be a challenge. The product is not the same price. 've Got to be compared with AKG K3003. 3-Way hybrid configuration and the network is the same shape as I thought that. Heard the sound of the A83 directly, but after that I think has changed. Personally, K3003 and the direction of the sound is completely different tune bopnidaman resolution and three-dimensional, such as separation of the various elements of a comprehensive haebomyeon enough about the competition possible. The problem is that 'sound in the direction "of the different A83 K3003 and it is hard to choose only one. Colorful and vibrant as the Palace of Versailles, unlike K3003, A83, and the emphasis on comfort and natural balance I think the pursuit of sound. Look to put on a separate line, and that line also shows a very good price-performance ratio. All components still can not say for sure did not see the first two times the standard also seemed to be the price tag. (Up to 3 times difficult to map ...?)

*Gold + Red + Blue*

A83 is a high-quality design and finish afraid I need some adaptation to color. Connected to a high-quality cable base (possibly hidden lines) and the earphone plug is a metal enclosure (housing) of the outside is made of metal.However, the closer the color is usually gold, whether you want to clearly distinguish the left and right earphones inside the enclosure is transparent red, blue ... it is made. It's like ... mana potions left ear, right ear, I feel like you put healing potions. And this seems to be the color combination of the decisions. If a new version comes perhaps Unless A83, mass production is probably 'Gold + Red + Blue' union will come out.

 Slowly put this stuff on your desk looking at the videos, "There you are this far continent ..." I feel that. Brand image is weak, as yet, they've made on the results of high-end look with a strong impression that'm close. Have you ever listened products being released later A83 comes with a high-quality cable is connected to A83 Please pick one. This feeling of completeness and design of the product will feel. In particular, a high-quality cable that comes standard with the design and finish is amazing. Money seems to be more than 100,000 won palahdo separate cable A83 is also an important role to play sound. Not too bright, too dark in tone neutral colors make gives, will give a more polished thick high density. Also, because it is standard MMCX connector A83 cable can be replaced freely.

*Combination of high resolution and reverberation*
*Transparent tone and naturalness
 Strong three-dimensional space extends to*

  

*High-resolution, high efficiency*
 
But the appearance is in A83 custom sound earphone (in-ear monitors for professionals) exudes a lot of nuances. To represent the ears and touches resolution set to high sensitivity dwaeteumyeo enough to connect any device made naedorok feel good sound. The high resolution of appreciation from all registers can be found in the $ 350 to increase its level can jump over. If you compare yourself to level 2 +1 hybrid configuration of custom earphones I hope it look.Equipped with a separate headphone amplifier does not need to connect the DAP still hear the high-end side of the A83 to help demonstrate the potential to abort. When I hear the iPhone 5S is connected to a volume of about 35-40% has been watching.

  
*Gradually, each emphasizing a balanced range earphone*
 
If your goal is to reproduce the original sound flat sounding for it would be the most effective way. But the sound is closer to flat listening pleasure is also true that this decline. Monitoring the quality of the music as much as the person to further amplify the emotion of the music we've got lots of people to hear. A83 to look into these standards monitored by default, even in somewhat close but emotional music can put foot. Although it is not perfect and flat. Out. Tuned bass well balanced proportion gakkaunde earphones, smiling. Out. Highlighted part seems a little low on self.Emphasizes the width of the flat was very slow, but rub gently placed simsimham to break the sound seems to. And gently highlighted in the bass.
  
  
*Reverb delivers a feeling of fullness*
 
Shaved close but that monitoring is an emotional high-A83. Midrange is also because with the reverb. This is slightly slower response means that there is also a highlight, and harmonics. Comfortable and natural to enjoy music for a long time, but was sweating very calmly and coolly, or feel it is not accurate. More detailed description filled with feelings of overwhelm that should win. Close analogy bother analog than digital sound, try it. Or like a tube amp, and I hope it. However, the sound is not warm dewooji. To hit 18 to 20 degrees Celsius degrees, with cool and pleasant feel warm and mild fall this afternoon.

  
*Play this classic specialty / clear treble without irritation*
 
I thought this product would be to continue to listen to music. Maybe the A83 is specialized in classical music playing I want it or not. Maintain proper overall balance of the orchestra, while the scale of a magnificent bass, and a separate and delicately. Mids of stringed instruments, wind instruments vividly draws all parts. All of this sounds onerous without suspense is drawn broadly comfortable and enjoyable listening to classical music made a point. But also clearly depicted in bright treble but without stimulation enhance the satisfaction. (This is based on genuine when using the cable.)
 
*Odorless, colorless, transparent tone and naturalness*
 
Listening to music with high quality A83 dwaeteumyeo shot composition and subject, color and fitted with all the pictures I also felt like what you see. Rather, the basic sound was obtained by resolution of the overall effort to increase the completeness and seemed to tilt. One of them is difficult to fit in a hybrid earphones 'unity of tone' is.Armor balanced treatment to control the bright tones of voice with the dynamic driver is well-matched. Thanks to the almost colorless, odorless, transparent tone shows This is said to be a hybrid if one earphone I hope for God. A83 transparent tone and naturalness are the most important keywords, so tired of hearing while listening to its sound can give you inspiration.
 
** If forced to hold carefully accusations mulreong the sound may feel a little bored, or flowerbed.Select the correct sound earphone has been the center of this side of the A83 would be the only drawback.*

  
*Three-dimensional space and the ability to expand distractions + = Live?*
 
It is difficult to balance and tone to match the hybrid earphones, then with anti-hybrid type there will be specialty. I do it 'realism' of viewing. A83 of the treble and bass playing, which is difficult to remove the feeling of playing too much takes off. This is not just a hybrid type with a crossover network configuration of multi-driver earphones with all features can be seen. However, the hybrid type out of the side of a three-dimensional look stronger. This is among those making earphones comments staggered topic. Requires coordination of all registers of the best single-driver-multi-angle range drivers and network optimization is essential in order - geotyijiyo split this way.
 
I think I have the both. Listen to both its pros and cons will be determined according to your preference. A83 If the three-dimensional sense of strong, and that can be distracting at the same time. This is the sound coming from various directions because it seemed fun and spontaneity, followed by transparent tone features We will be very important. This product is enclosed in a kernel type earphones, but distinctive because of their ability to expand the space. What kind of music do you hear some shows feel like a live performance. If you think listening to music, entertainment, music and more lively ttuiwoju A83 is the atmosphere maker.

  
*Thick, crisp midrange / bass grand without great emphasis*
 
Midrange reproduction capability is very good. Thick and massive crisp, rich and I can not feel the emptiness.Physical separation without lowering midrange speakers do even better through providing three-dimensional. The result is a very smooth midrange reopgi also because the mature vocals, stringed instruments A83 is a decent choice if you want to enjoy sound pushes.
 
Emphasized bass is very gentle to feel deep bass down to seconds. Round and smooth without the heavy hitting bass and the position. Mids more than the background behind the impression. And low density high, for example, the bass guitar is a bass A83 road - you pull out the sound of the bass speaker is one strand of its high density and uniformly without missing a pull. Great emphasis on the bass while not extraordinarily grand scale can be represented amazed.
 
*Most of the music genre, the best matching*
 
A83 is a good balance of general haebomyeon simply, the tone is clear and properly sustained bass that is earphones. Besides listening to music more pleasing to the realism and emotion throughout dotge janhyanggam that area. Thanks to these characteristics, genres of music is the best match is seen as the most Mailbox. I think it shows that stand out among the geotyijiyo classical music is. Three-dimensional sense of fun and relaxing to some music or give it to hear for a long time.

  
** Fidue A83 main characteristics of the sound?*
Resolution: High.
Strike sense: deep sounding bass while hitting the round round finish.
Spacious: Sealed with a kernel-type three-dimensional space to expand but showing stunts.
Hissing: A little stressed, but there is no irritation.
Naturalness: spontaneity.
Highs: not sound clear and bright, with no stimulus to high cool.
Mid-range: sleek lines massive coarse grained, crisp and rich mids.
Bass: both are a bit grand scale of many expressing high density low.
 
 
*The pros and cons and conclusions*
  
*GOOD*
Sound with clarity and naturalness
DAP to expect from high-end resolution
While keeping the balance for proper emphasis on each range
Janhyanggam comfort in the knowledge that your ears
Stimulation is also clear highs eopeumyeonseo
Sounds like a three-dimensional depiction comes from many directions
The grandeur of mid-range bass is smooth and
Most of the music, including classical music genre and the best matching
Excellent price performance
A high-quality cable
 
*BAD*
Passionate pursuit of comfort, so the sound is not
May feel a strong sense of depth distraction
Reverb, harmonics do not have a clear impression of
Gold + red + blue combination of visual hobulho the Galil seems


----------



## gyx11

Seems like a pretty glowing review. These look stunning. The nicest looking IEMs I've seen so far!


----------



## Kamakahah

They are like a CIEM with a design option that I would never choose. It's unique, but not my cup of tea. Red, blue, gold? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 From the bad google translation, it seems to be a neutral signature with slower, slightly emphasized mid-bass and an over-emphasized depth to the rest of the stage ratio. 
 Still, I'd be interested in some more reviews and a price drop to $275ish.


----------



## mochill

Love the color combinations and the description is natural transparent and 3D soundstage .... Just. What I thought it would be


----------



## Hisoundfi

Umm... 

I just picked up a pair of ath-IM70 on eBay for $10 usd on eBay. 

Typo maybe? 

Seller has 100% feedback. 

Oh well, I bought a pair, we will see if thisis legit...

Take a look guys.


----------



## Doodier

hisoundfi said:


> Umm...
> 
> I just picked up a pair of ath-IM70 on eBay for $10 usd on eBay.
> 
> ...


 
 Didn't find anything on ebay. Care to post a link?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lmao, the posting has been removed. 

Here is the screenshot of my purchase.

Either I'm the luckiest guy on head fi, or he is currently in the process of contacting eBay customer support.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Umm...
> 
> I just picked up a pair of ath-IM70 on eBay for $10 usd on eBay.
> 
> ...




I'll be glad to take it of your hands for $12


----------



## bhazard

I'd trade someone my still sealed Dunu DN-2000 for that Fidue A83.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If get the im70 for $10 I'll trade them and $50 for your dn2k...


----------



## bhazard

Finally got the Yinjw IE800. I won't promote it much since it has logos it shouldn't have, but it does sound pretty spectacular and bass punchy so far.


----------



## mochill

Nice


----------



## Purple07

Peter have you received those Tangmai's yet?


----------



## peter123

purple07 said:


> Peter have you received those Tangmai's yet?


 
 No, they were shipped just a couple of days ago...................


----------



## Purple07

Found a Chinese DIY guy specialise in dac/amp
 http://hearmusic.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.0.0.7ZGB5N


----------



## Hisoundfi

It seems like a lot of people on here want the world's greatest headphone for 25 bucks, and I'm one of them (lol) 

The thing about it is, everyone's taste in music and sound is different, and there's many different sets of ears that all hear differently. 

I don't like when people ask "which one is better?" because honestly unless a iem or headphone completely destroys another phone in every aspect, it's not "better". 

There are phones that are better for certain genres of music, for commuting, for running, for sonic accuracy, for at home listening, for durability, and on and on and on... 

I think that's why I've become so fascinated with personal audio phones and accessories. The perfect one depends on the circumstances, and what we plan on listening to, where we are using them, how we use them, and so on. 

I used to think the Pistons were the greatest headphone in the world for 25 bucks, but that was 40 pairs of IEMs ago... FML

Truth is I don't regret a single purchase (well maybe a couple) 

If you're looking for the greatest headphone for 25, 50, 75, 150 or more bucks, welcome to the club and sorry about your wallet. But please, when you ask for suggestions be specific. There is a perfect iem for your needs (for now), and a bunch of people on head fi that will help you spend all your money (lol). 

Head-fi on!


----------



## shak85

Tomorrow i will get the kd3 from the post office. Hopefuly they sound good enough because there is great competition with the tenore


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> It seems like a lot of people on here want the world's greatest headphone for 25 bucks, and I'm one of them (lol)
> 
> The thing about it is, everyone's taste in music and sound is different, and there's many different sets of ears that all hear differently.
> 
> ...




This is a great post!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I agree completely. You can have five headphones that are all technically good, but sound completely different. And you'll find a person for each headphone that thinks that that one is the best while the other 4 are a waste of time. And you know what? They'd all be right. Because the best headphones are the ones that you're enjoying, not other people.
  
 I think it's also dangerous to purchase things with "upgrade" always in mind. It's a funny term. What exactly are you upgrading and how many dollars is that worth? Many people try to upgrade be spending larger amounts of money and find themselves disappointed that the sound doesn't seem that many dollars better than their previous pair. But what exactly does a person quantify? I would love people to say what WOULD make their upgrade sound this many dollars better. If someone spends double on an "upgrade" pair of IEMs, what would those IEMs have to sound like to make the person feel like they got double the value? I don't think many people could actually answer that. 
  
 Anyway, here I am going Off-Topic. So time for something on-topic. Um. I think the those Fidues are seriously gaudy-looking. That gold, kinda sci-fi thing it has going... yuck. Interested to hear people's impressions on the sound, of course. Always interested in impressions even if I have no interest in buying them myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like the tenore but omg, I'm tired of people saying they are the greatest thing on earth. It's like every page is littered with someone saying that they are better than anything you can buy. I have them, like them, but cmon! They are good but aren't an "end game" iem that destroys everything it's path! 

They are on par with the havi and kc06 IMHO but the claims that people are making are going to make people buy them and be like "What, this is the best thing money can buy?" 

I don't want to put a crown on these and hold them in any higher regard than the kc06 or Havi. I don't want to take credit away from manufacturers of great phones, and run around with a boner and a pair of tenore in my ear, proclaiming to the world that they are superior to every iem that exists (made me laugh)


----------



## Hisoundfi

There's people on the tenore thread claiming that they completely destroy IEMs like the Sony h3, jvc fx-850, gr07 BE, and even $1000+ dollar customs... 

What a joke!!!


----------



## Netforce

Are you saying the tenores aren't the absolute perfect ruler flat response that is perfect in every single possible way??? Audio blasphemy! I shall see you audio court.
  
 But seriously it is fun trying different headphones for all the sound signatures that exist out there and I personally have added quite a fair pairs of iems/cans to my collection as a result of the hype trains that have been created for them. Some headphones may have just been me burning money for the sake of adding newer headphones to my collection but most headphones have been fantastic. Pretty much have decided to slow down on my personal headphone purchases as I am pretty happy where I am now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm not trying to hate on people who like or prefer the sound of the tenore, it's just that at this point in time it is an exciting time for iems with hybrid technology, and budget models that do rival higher end stuff. 

The tenore is great, it's just not a mythological creature sent from the heavens to take listening ears to the fourth dimension lol


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I got tired of Tenores being mentioned in every bloody thread regardless of what that thread's topic actually is a while ago. It's fine to gush in an Appreciation thread, but to jump into every second thread preaching the Tenore gospel is downright irritating and, in my opinion, disrespectful.
  
 That said, I'd love to hear 'em, but I can't get 'em for that cheap and I'm currently not willing to spend money on more earphones anyway. Even with people raving about them, I have no illusion that they would render everything else I own obsolete in one fell swoop.


----------



## Baycode

@Hisoundfi I agree with the most. And I put Tenore and KC06 in same league with diff ss. B3 Pro1 for me is above all. But I accept that for around 60USD they are all winners...


----------



## cel4145

hisoundfi said:


> There's people on the tenore thread claiming that they completely destroy IEMs like the Sony h3, jvc fx-850, gr07 BE, and even $1000+ dollar customs...
> 
> What a joke!!!




LOL

FOTM hype on Head-Fi. No surprise 

Thanks to you guys on THIS thread, I got the Tenore Carbos. Great sounding IEMs that will compete well in the <$100 range. They have a good balanced sound with a little bit of bass emphasis (to my ears) that really appeals to my particular listening tastes. But you are right. Like every other IEM or headphone that has been proclaimed a giant killer on Head-Fi, they are NOT a giant killer 

However, I'm not going to buy the Havis and the Ostrys to determine which are the best of the three. I'm perfectly happy with the Tenores


----------



## Vain III

KZ ED3's are on sale for $16.50 + free epacket http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ED3-acme-silver-grade-HIFI-fever-in-ear-headphones-The-transient-heavy-low-quality-earbuds/615477_1869010918.html?spm=5261.7049941.1997368589.499&promotionId=253311003


----------



## Pastapipo

vain iii said:


> KZ ED3's are on sale for $16.50 + free epacket http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ED3-acme-silver-grade-HIFI-fever-in-ear-headphones-The-transient-heavy-low-quality-earbuds/615477_1869010918.html?spm=5261.7049941.1997368589.499&promotionId=253311003




Dayum. Nice deal. Post it on the deal discussion thread Please.


----------



## Hisoundfi

baycode said:


> @Hisoundfi I agree with the most. And I put Tenore and KC06 in same league with diff ss. B3 Pro1 for me is above all. But I accept that for around 60USD they are all winners...


This post inspired me to bust out the havi and give it a long overdue session. I experimented with tips and found a better seal with some large sony hybrids. These things are amazing. My e18 pushes these things so beautifully. The detail and separation are seldom matched. And yeah, THEY ARE BETTER THAN THE TENORE in many aspects.


----------



## gyx11

hisoundfi said:


> I don't want to take credit away from manufacturers of great phones, and run around with a boner and a pair of tenore in my ear, proclaiming to the world that they are superior to every iem that exists (made me laugh)




This made me laugh out loud sitting in my cubicle at work. I think my colleagues heard me ):

Seriously though, very sensible posts on this page. Good to see that.


----------



## Doodier

vain iii said:


> KZ ED3's are on sale for $16.50 + free epacket http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ED3-acme-silver-grade-HIFI-fever-in-ear-headphones-The-transient-heavy-low-quality-earbuds/615477_1869010918.html?spm=5261.7049941.1997368589.499&promotionId=253311003


 
 Shows as $55 for me :/ Deal already gone? Can't a guy get some sleep to not miss out on every deal in here?


----------



## Pastapipo

doodier said:


> Shows as $55 for me :/ Deal already gone? Can't a guy get some sleep to not miss out on every deal in here?




Indeed deal gone


----------



## Charliemotta

I paid $16.50 but that was last night.


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> I paid $16.50 but that was last night.




Juz could not resist a good deal ...Charlie ....


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Juz could not resist a good deal ...Charlie ....


 
 Did you jump on this Eric the wolf?


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> Did you jump on this Eric the wolf?




Yup...but before this special one day USD16.50 .......the wolf man in da house !


----------



## BenF

Received my SMSL M2 DAC+Amp.
 Horrible noise from both headphone out and line out.
 Completely unusable.


----------



## laon

benf said:


> Received my SMSL M2 DAC+Amp.
> Horrible noise from both headphone out and line out.
> Completely unusable.




Sorry to hear that but thanks for informing us about this, what a bummer and it seemed nice for a portable.


----------



## shak85

benf said:


> Received my SMSL M2 DAC+Amp.
> Horrible noise from both headphone out and line out.
> Completely unusable.


 
 I was thinking of jumping on that train. I will stick with my c&c bh. Thanks!


----------



## cel4145

benf said:


> Received my SMSL M2 DAC+Amp.
> Horrible noise from both headphone out and line out.
> Completely unusable.




There is a Head-Fi member that tried a couple of different SMSL products and had horrible luck with build quality/reliability. I wonder if this is indicative of their products. They tend to have similar models to some of Toppings t-amp offerings, only cheaper. Maybe the cheaper is not better in this instance.


----------



## Purple07

cel4145 said:


> There is a Head-Fi member that tried a couple of different SMSL products and had horrible luck with build quality/reliability. I wonder if this is indicative of their products. They tend to have similar models to some of Toppings t-amp offerings, only cheaper. Maybe the cheaper is not better in this instance.


 
 even buyers feedback at Taobao for SMSL products have lots of negatives.


----------



## Grayson73

hisoundfi said:


> There's people on the tenore thread claiming that they completely destroy IEMs like the Sony h3, jvc fx-850, gr07 BE, and even $1000+ dollar customs...
> 
> What a joke!!!


 
 I haven't heard the H3 nor FX850 so I can't comment, but they do destroy the GR07 MK2 (see my sig).  I still haven't found an IEM that is better than the Tenore, but I have Singolo on the way so we'll see.
  
 There also seem to be variations of the Tenore, so all Tenores are not equal.


----------



## Grayson73

And it's not just eke2k6 saying it beats H3 and FX850.  
  
 Cn11 just said it handily beats SE846 and is close to, but does not beat Truth and Answer.
  
 Mochill just said it beats FX850
  
 Countless others saying it beats much more expensive IEMs.
  
 For me, I haven't tried anything more expensive than M200, but it beats everything I've tried.
  
 But again, there are variations of Tenores and tips also make a difference.


----------



## cel4145

purple07 said:


> even buyers feedback at Taobao for SMSL products have lots of negatives.




I did a lot of research on t-amps at one time, and that's where SMSL has a lot of models. I never could find much excitement about their products in the t-amp enthusiast community either. Just seems like they might be a brand to avoid unless it's easy for one to return if there's a problem.


----------



## Charliemotta

I will just add that they are very good and leave it at that. I got them instead of the Ostry's and I'm glad I did from what I've read.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The saddest thing about all of this discussion is that the havi is superior in a majority of categories over the tenore.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> The saddest thing about all of this discussion is that the havi is superior in a majority of categories over the tenore.


 
 No argument here.


----------



## mochill

I think havi is great but one limiting factor is the power requirements ... That's where the tenore and ostry comes in


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> The saddest thing about all of this discussion is that the havi is superior in a majority of categories over the tenore.


 

 In which areas are the Havi superior/inferior?


----------



## mochill

Inferior is the power requirements and superior if requirements met is superior in every way possible ... I got new players that might power them well so I just might re buy them or get the senn ie800


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> In which areas are the Havi superior/inferior?



HAVI 
Build quality
Ergonomics (destroys the tenore) 
Accessories (destroys the tenore) 
Product consistency 

Tenore is warmer, and has more of a sub bass layer than the havi. The tenore is easier to drive than the havi. 

This is based on an a-b-c comparison last night between these two and the gr07 BE. 

When amped... 

HAVI 
Seperation
Treble extension 
Soundstage 
Micro details (destroys the tenore) 
Timbre

The gr07 BE is my favorite of the three, and I feel this is the best of them all things considered.


----------



## robakri

hisoundfi said:


> The saddest thing about all of this discussion is that the havi is superior in a majority of categories over the tenore.


 
 I am on the verge of getting the tenore, so you can try and convince me otherwise.
  
 I dunno, they cost about the same - the tenore just looks a bit more convenient to use. I will be powering those with a smartphone as well and the havi are supposedly power hungry, right? Anyway, tip sensitive as is described on the first page of their thread just kinda kills it for me and a lack of go-to tips for them. I have not yet found tips for my Brainwavz S1 that are perfect for me, life just seems very simple on the tenore side, just order a pair of 3$ tips and phones and plug and play.


----------



## pokenguyen

robakri said:


> I am on the verge of getting the tenore, so you can try and convince me otherwise.
> 
> I dunno, they cost about the same - the tenore just looks a bit more convenient to use. I will be powering those with a smartphone as well and the havi are supposedly power hungry, right? Anyway, tip sensitive as is described on the first page of their thread just kinda kills it for me and a lack of go-to tips for them. I have not yet found tips for my Brainwavz S1 that are perfect for me, life just seems very simple on the tenore side, just order a pair of 3$ tips and phones and plug and play.


 

 Ostry, Havi B3, Tenore are all good in different aspects. With plain source like smartphone, Havi may be not as good as the other 2, but if you have good enough Dac/Amp, Havi B3 will shine the most out of three.


----------



## robakri

pokenguyen said:


> Ostry, Havi B3, Tenore are all good in different aspects. With plain source like smartphone, Havi may be not as good as the other 2, but if you have good enough Dac/Amp, Havi B3 will shine the most out of three.


 
 Yeah, I'm upgrading to a 2014 flagship phone too, it might provide plenty of power for the havi - then again, it also might not. I've been reading up on the havi and I see that they actually are now coming with the most desired tips for most, the sennheiser double flanges, surely makes more appealing to the guy who doesn't want to be bothered 
 With the tenores vs havi I think one reason people are getting the tenore could also be that the havi initial review is very honest and does list cons, while the tenore thread is mostly just writing about upsides. Life is easier without cons.


----------



## Netforce

robakri said:


> Yeah, I'm upgrading to a 2014 flagship phone too, it might provide plenty of power for the havi - then again, it also might not. I've been reading up on the havi and I see that they actually are now coming with the most desired tips for most, the sennheiser double flanges, surely makes more appealing to the guy who doesn't want to be bothered
> With the tenores vs havi I think one reason people are getting the tenore could also be that the havi initial review is very honest and does list cons, while the tenore thread is mostly just writing about upsides. Life is easier without cons.


 
 I have powered my havi from my galaxy s3 and only need to put it around 50% volume and that is usually loud enough for me. The sennheiser double flanges are a true god send for these iems and get a great seal. In the past before I got them I was spending a lot of time tip rolling and not listening and since I got them they have great and my go to, don't think I have bothered with other tips since.


----------



## Baycode

robakri said:


> Yeah, I'm upgrading to a 2014 flagship phone too, it might provide plenty of power for the havi - then again, it also might not. I've been reading up on the havi and I see that they actually are now coming with the most desired tips for most, the sennheiser double flanges, surely makes more appealing to the guy who doesn't want to be bothered
> With the tenores vs havi I think one reason people are getting the tenore could also be that the havi initial review is very honest and does list cons, while the tenore thread is mostly just writing about upsides. Life is easier without cons.




I was objective in that Havi thread. Faith follows truth, always... If B3 is special, one day most audiophiles may appreciate it, sooner or later...


----------



## Charliemotta

baycode said:


> I was objective in that Havi thread. Faith follows truth, always... If B3 is special, one day most audiophiles may appreciate it, sooner or later...


 
 They work on a Galaxy S4


----------



## BenF

So given proper amplification, a Havi B3 owner has nothing to gain by buying Tenores?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I have the ATH-IM50 waiting in my mailbox for me to get home. 

BOOM


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> So given proper amplification, a Havi B3 owner has nothing to gain by buying Tenores?


I say no, unless you feel the havi doesn't have enough bass for you.


----------



## Baycode

benf said:


> So given proper amplification, a Havi B3 owner has nothing to gain by buying Tenores?




I own a reference Tenore sample and can easily say that B3 is better in every way. Bass is better quality in B3 and well layered. If you need quantity then you can always eq.


----------



## Kamakahah

It seems odd to me that there are pairs of Tenore that are "better" or "reference". No one, *that I've seen*, has has reported a consistent issue with QC for other Zero Audio products. Yet, the Tenore seems to suffer from either the worst/best QC mistake in history or it's in people's heads. I personally think it comes down to differences in gear, music preferences, and all the normal variations.
 Now, assuming that you just have to get lucky and snag a good pair, what's the point? So we are supposed to gamble away $55 in the hope of getting a so-called "reference" pair? PPFFFFFFTTTTT! I think not. 
  
 I don't doubt that what people are claiming is what they are hearing on both sides of the spectrum, but I also see a glaring problem with the variation.
  
 The disparity in the reviews almost makes me curious enough to pick one up. Hopefully someone comes to the August 9th SoCal meet with a pair. And hopefully, it's a 'reference' pair.


----------



## Grayson73

1clearhead posted about "*Ivery IS-1*" (or *Liberty 1*).  $6 shipped!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-316-iems-compared-tdk-ba200-added-05-26-14-p-914/13860#post_10642457


----------



## gyx11

I ordered a Tenore (off someone from Headfi) to listen for myself based on how highly rated they supposedly are. Can't wait!

I will say though. The Havi B3 is otherwordly for it's price, but I do not think it is better than the best $300 IEMs. For example compared to the TF10, granted it may be apples vs oranges, the TF10 seems better to me in many ways (e.g. bass and treble extension) while the B3 is better in others (soundstage, imaging accuracy). Which is better? Hard to say! So even if the B3 is better, it definitely doesn't 'kill' the TF10, a great $300 IEM.

So when others say the Tenore is 'better than' (what does it even mean nowadays...) or even 'kills' the 846 or CIEMs, obviously my interest increases manifold.

I've got to say I'm almost 99.99% sure of disappointment. I suppose some areas of the Tenore might be 'better than' the TOTLs. But if you're gonna tell me it 'beats' $400, $800, $1k plus IEMs, you're essentially telling me that it annihilates the TF10 and for that matter the Havi B3, which is going to be a tall order.

I guess we shall see.


----------



## Taveren

We all know that when reading reviews, one should take it with a grain of salt. but when people start claiming it kills this, destroys that and is the best ever then increase that to a spoonful of salt. (season to taste)

Also as gyx11 said, he was so hyped on those Tenores that his expectation biase is through the roof and therefore will definitely subconciously affect his impressions.

Personally though I am hoping that the hype on the Tenores, Havi and Ostry are legit. Win win situation for all music lovers eh? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## robakri

taveren said:


> We all know that when reading reviews, one should take it with a grain of salt. but when people start claiming it kills this, destroys that and is the best ever then increase that to a spoonful of salt. (season to taste)
> 
> Also as gyx11 said, he was so hyped on those Tenores that his expectation biase is through the roof and therefore will definitely subconciously affect his impressions.
> 
> Personally though I am hoping that the hype on the Tenores, Havi and Ostry are legit. Win win situation for all music lovers eh? Just my 2 cents.


 
 is there a comparison out there that favours the tenores to the havi b3?


----------



## Charliemotta

robakri said:


> is there a comparison out there that favours the tenores to the havi b3?


 
 I don't see how and I have them both. Tenores are awesome but don't beat the Havi's. Just my opinion.


----------



## altrunox

These looks amazing -> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-ivery-is-4S-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphone-For-IPhone-IPod-Earphones-Headset-For-MP3/1756327172.html
  
 And these too -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-Quality-ivery-is-1-Super-Bass-Headphones-Earphone-For-IPhone-Android-Earphones-Headset-For-MP3/317471_1756327125.html
  
 and also these -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/IV-3-Brand-In-Ear-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-HiFi-Intelligent-Stereo-Bass-Headphone-Ear-buds/507503_1723378349.html
  
 Anyone tried them?
 These Ivery looks really sexy


----------



## bhazard

I've tried them. They were good but not great. I didn't burn them in though.

I'll try them over the weekend again.


----------



## Pastapipo

bhazard said:


> I've tried them. They were good but not great. I didn't burn them in though.
> 
> I'll try them over the weekend again.




Did you find the time to try the SMSL M2 amp already?


----------



## robakri

bhazard said:


> I've tried them. They were good but not great. I didn't burn them in though.
> 
> I'll try them over the weekend again.


 
 Please do and report back, looks like an interesting pair to order a handful of and keep around for gifts and loans. Inline mic is definitely an added benefit!


----------



## peter123

For anyone interested the HM5 pads are now available in velour:
  
 http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-earpad-suitable-for-other-large-over-the-ear-headphones-1pc
  
 Needless to say I've ordered a pair since I really love their pleather pads. Now just to by some headphones to use them on


----------



## laon

altrunox said:


> These looks amazing -> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-ivery-is-4S-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphone-For-IPhone-IPod-Earphones-Headset-For-MP3/1756327172.html
> 
> And these too -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-Quality-ivery-is-1-Super-Bass-Headphones-Earphone-For-IPhone-Android-Earphones-Headset-For-MP3/317471_1756327125.html
> 
> ...




Almost want to buy the last one just for the heir tips since the tips collection alone go for $5 on ebay.


----------



## bhazard

pastapipo said:


> Did you find the time to try the SMSL M2 amp already?


 
 It's good. Seems a little bright, but it works well as a quick dac/amp connected to a PC. It's a great new budget amp/dac.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> It's good. Seems a little bright, but it works well as a quick dac/amp connected to a PC. It's a great new budget amp/dac.


 

 Yours doesn't have the horrible noise on both outputs?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Got the ATH-IM50 yesterday. 

So far... 

Pros:
Detachable cable
Solid build
Fantastic midrange, it's really well done
Covers all of sound spectrum well
Forgiving on bad recordings 
Solid and textured bass that doesn't overpower the midrange. Bass to midrange balance is great IMHO. 

Cons:
Ergonomics 
Memory wire is a PITA and causes microphonics if not situated perfectly
Lack of micro details
Treble is not bad, but not on par sq wise with the mids and bass. 
Gives a "in head" soundstage
It was a PITA getting a sealing tip that worked with the housing design and over the ear memory wire. I had to use an olive tip from another set of iems. 

The pros far outweigh the cons, and opinions could change the more I listen to them.


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> Got the ATH-IM50 yesterday.
> 
> So far...
> 
> ...


 
 Wrong thread?


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> Wrong thread?


nope 

Asian?... Check 
Budget?... Check 

All criteria is met


----------



## laon

The fitting really kill it for me, other than that I'll take it over SE215 if I have to choose between the two.


----------



## Hisoundfi

That cheap memory wire completely ruins the purpose of over the ear iems for me. I'm going to try some ear guides over the memory wire when I get home this afternoon. The angle of the hozzle on them isn't very well placed either. 

I had to take the memory wire completely off of my moxpad x3 in order to be able to wear it and keep a seal. After removing it, it fits great. 

The Sony h3 is the only memory wire I've tried that actually improves the fit rather than ruining it. I think because of higher quality and more forgiving materials.


----------



## Beocord

beocord said:


> I'm sure all the information is in this thread but since I'm lazy and busy I'll ask anyway. I'f I were to buy affordable iem's what should I get? I don't need iem's but I've been thinking about getting a pair anyway. I have my mind set on a certain high end iem's but before that I would like to get an affordable pair as reference before I go all in. Pistons, ostry? What else is there? I have my preferences with soundsignature but those are irrelevant now. I just want something that best shows the potential on inexpensive iem. I've heard my share of good headphones but I've never owned good iem's.


 


hisoundfi said:


> What kind of music do you listen to? What part of the frequencyrange do you like the most? (sub bass? high bass/low mids? high mids/low treble? high treble?) Are you looking for something musical or articulate?
> 
> Answering these will give us a better idea of what to suggest.


 
 If I could have only one headphone I would prefer quite laid back sound. Slightly bassy, lush mids but some treble presence is also needed. Big soundstage is a huge plus. My main headphones dx1000 and sa-5000 are complete opposites but I enjoy both. I'm just looking for good iem's be those bass, mids or highs oriented... I won't be using these cheap iems much I just want to try out some good affordable iems just to get some perspective how those compare to fullsize headphones.


----------



## Hisoundfi

beocord said:


> As my main headphones I prefer quite laid back sound. Slightly bassy, lush mids but some treble presence is also needed. My main headphones dx1000 and sa-5000 are complete opposites but I enjoy both. I'm just looking for good iem's be those bass, mids or highs oriented... I won't be using these cheap iems much I just want to try out some good affordable iems just to get some perspective how those compare to fullsize headphones.


It sounds like the kc06a would work. 

If you plan on using an amp the havi b3 pro would be good. 

If isolation is important, then the Carbo tenore would be good also. 

Pistons have a v signature but they are fantastic. 

I haven't heard the vsd3 or vsd3s from vsonic, but what I've read they sound like they might be the best thing for you to try out.


----------



## Beocord

Thanks for the suggestions. Isolation is important if I stumble upon a pair of iems I like more than Martin Logan Mikros 90. Then those would get actual headtime and I would be using them with my phone with no amp. None of the iem's will have a place in my home setup but I would also like to try out some high impedance iems because my desktop amp has high output impedance. Any affordable high impedance iems around?
  
 I have a lot of headphones but only three get more headtime. I have dx1000 when mediocre sound leakage is allowed, SA5000 when I'm by myself and sound leakage is not a problem and Mikros when I need absolute isolation/portability. I doub't there is an affordable iem that could dethrone dx1000 or sa5000 but if I find a pair to replace Mikros it would be awesome. I'm in no hurry so I could try out plenty of cheap iems over time, just to get more familiar with the world of iems. I plan on upgrading my portable setup and then getting myst nail at some point but before that I just wan't to gather experience with iems so I can truly appreciate the mysts when I finally get those


----------



## Netforce

The yuin pk1 are the only high impedance earbuds that come to mind while they aren't iems they are pretty close. The Havi b3 pro I while rated at 32 ohms may be higher impedance since they are power hungry but that is only speculation on my part.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Based on your last post, I think your best bet is the havi b3 pro I, and I'm confident several people would agree. 

If you're just getting into iems, I'm fairly confident you don't have extra tips laying around. Check out comply foam tips, and some after market single and double flange silicone tips if the b3 doesn't have anything that creates a good seal. The key to getting the most out of your iems is getting the right tip for your ear shape. Minor variances in how a tip sits in your ear can impact the sound of your iems significantly. Many of my iems have tips that didn't come in the same package as the IEM I'm using. 

Good luck


----------



## Hisoundfi

If you like the mikros, you would probably like the Carbo tenore also.


----------



## Kamakahah

KC06A are the opposite of laid-back and have pretty poor isolation. Probably not the best choice based on your preferences. Beocord


----------



## mochill

Doppios equal mikros 90


----------



## Vain III

laon said:


> The fitting really kill it for me, other than that I'll take it over SE215 if I have to choose between the two.







hisoundfi said:


> That cheap memory wire completely ruins the purpose of over the ear iems for me. I'm going to try some ear guides over the memory wire when I get home this afternoon. The angle of the hozzle on them isn't very well placed either.
> 
> I had to take the memory wire completely off of my moxpad x3 in order to be able to wear it and keep a seal. After removing it, it fits great.
> 
> The Sony h3 is the only memory wire I've tried that actually improves the fit rather than ruining it. I think because of higher quality and more forgiving materials.




This & This 

The memory wire is what made me sell my IM70.


----------



## gusdz

What is the cheapest earphone similar to the moxpad x3 (to wear over the ear)? That's the only type of IEM that I can run with.
 Also, is there an affordable replacement cable for the x3?


----------



## Wokei

gusdz said:


> What is the cheapest earphone similar to the moxpad x3 (to wear over the ear)? That's the only type of IEM that I can run with.
> 
> Also, is there an affordable replacement cable for the x3?




You could try this ..though the cable is not detachable 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Cogoo-t02-in-ear-earphones-sports-earphones-sound-insulation-earplugs-mobile-phone-mp3-earphones-free-shipping/615477_674977621.html


----------



## bhazard

Looks like Sidy has some new releases.
  
 Twister's review is also on their Taobao page. Very cool.


----------



## bhazard

SIDY HK2: $8
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39487420863
  
 Penon has it for $20


----------



## mochill

I want the hk2 and kt100


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm getting the hk2. If it's an improvement over the hk1 that will be awesome. The hk1 is an epic phone that I still use from time to time.


----------



## mochill

The frequency response graph shows it will be awesome .. The kt100 is a high resolution earbud will 99% pure silver cable


----------



## Doodier

Just got my KZ-LP from when they were like half the price. They came in great-looking hard carrying case, build is solid and the earpads are f-ing glorious! Awesome buy for the price! Hope they'll sound good as well!


----------



## peter123

@Doodier

Keep the impressions coming. My pair just arrived in Norway so with a little luck I'll have them by tomorrow.......


----------



## Purple07

Was browsing Taobao a month ago when i came across a DIY DAC/Amp
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.l3Njer&id=35064149539&ns=1#detail
 Its available for around  27usd
  

 Volume Knob and 3.5mm output
  

 USB input and line out
  
 Dimension (quoting Taobao page) : L 80.5mm x W 57mm x H 28mm

 Xiaomi Piston's case as comparison =)
  

  
  

 Spec: PCM2706 + ES9023 + AD823
  
 no technical information about this dac/amp is available, but its said to be able to power 16-150ohm headphones.

 Another shot on the internals =)
  

 Connected to my Takstar Pro 80.
  
 Oh and this dac supports OTG


----------



## i20bot

I kinda wanna pick up your *G989-HD *BHazard.  Saw it on ebay.  How does the *E-95* compare to it?


----------



## Doodier

So far I love the KZ-LP headphones. The build quality is just incredible for the price and sound is great as well. Am listening through X3 as DAC right now and I hear slight harshness in London Grammar songs on certain passages that shouldn't be there. Might try later from X3 as DAP to see if the amp section can get rid of it.
  
 Thanks @bhazard for pointing these out! I would really want to know what does the description on the taobao page say about these. The english translation doesn't make sense to me.
  
 Also, I received only one cable and I'm not sure if I should have gotten two or not. I was kinda looking forward to the in-line mic cable.
  
 Here are a few pics I took because they are so sexy! 
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/vj23scwc2ikhkyj/IMG_7877.jpg
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/mkjlug7e155swnx/IMG_7878.jpg
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/lyiaazp4z6gpsqk/IMG_7879.jpg
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/l5d3w9thuodhou4/IMG_7883.jpg


----------



## Pastapipo

How about this? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.H3pViC&id=37027731337&ns=1#detail
 Looks kinda geeky and I like it.


----------



## Purple07

doodier said:


> So far I love the KZ-LP headphones. The build quality is just incredible for the price and sound is great as well. Am listening through X3 as DAC right now and I hear slight harshness in London Grammar songs on certain passages that shouldn't be there. Might try later from X3 as DAP to see if the amp section can get rid of it.
> 
> Thanks @bhazard for pointing these out! I would really want to know what does the description on the taobao page say about these. The english translation doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> ...


 
 what do u need to translate?


----------



## twister6

With IM50/IM03 memory wire the trick is to find a good roomy case for it. Takes awhile to get the shape right, then need a big case to keep from messing it up. I'm traveling this week, thus hasn't posted much in the last few days , but once I'm back I will post a link to a case I got from Amazon... 

Actually, here it is http://www.amazon.com/Case-Star-Rectangle-Bluetooth-Enclosure/dp/B00GOLVYWM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1403262701&sr=8-7&keyw

Takes awhile for a smell to air out but it's a great one for memory wire headphones.


----------



## Doodier

purple07 said:


> what do u need to translate?


 
 Well basically the whole thing  There are bits about them being OEM seller to western brands but I guess it only applies to the body of these headphones, surely they don't have the same drivers as VModas, right? 
 Also, there's something under the 6th photo which translates to english rughly as "these are not hifi headphones" and I'm not sure what I should make of that.
  
 If you would be so kind and translate it just so I know what I actually bought, that would be peachy  (link to product page http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39260593836)


----------



## peter123

Last weekend I picked up a pair of Sennheiser hd558 on impulse since I stumbled across them in a physical store 50% off regular price. They're great headphones and I remembered why I prefer open cans to all other options. Got inspired and crazy so I also ordered the Q701's (which are really great BTW, picked them up yesterday). So now I'm wondering if any of you have seen or heard of some hidden gems open headphones from lesser known Chinese producers that might be worth checking out. I'm not looking for the regulars (Takstar, Somic etc) but something higher up the ladder with sq competing with the likes of hd600, q701, sr325is etc.

Any inputs?


----------



## robakri

doodier said:


> Just got my KZ-LP from when they were like half the price. They came in great-looking hard carrying case, build is solid and the earpads are f-ing glorious! Awesome buy for the price! Hope they'll sound good as well!


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> @Doodier
> 
> Keep the impressions coming. My pair just arrived in Norway so with a little luck I'll have them by tomorrow.......


 
  
  


doodier said:


> So far I love the KZ-LP headphones. The build quality is just incredible for the price and sound is great as well. Am listening through X3 as DAC right now and I hear slight harshness in London Grammar songs on certain passages that shouldn't be there. Might try later from X3 as DAP to see if the amp section can get rid of it.
> 
> Thanks @bhazard for pointing these out! I would really want to know what does the description on the taobao page say about these. The english translation doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mine arrived as well. I will hereby confirm the build quality is amazing and they look very nice in person. I was kind of expecting mediocre sound but my super initial impressions are that they might beat my takstar pro80s - much A/B needed before I write about where and whys of that victory  My phones came with 3 sets of cables - none of which had a mic and are all plastic covered. I didn't know what the "with wheat" meant - but possibly meant that the cable would be made with woven material as pictured and would have mic?
  
 I want to say a few things now: they isolate much worse than both takstar pro80 and mikros 90. They have a soundstage that is presented further away than the mikros and is presented at a wider angle - I will listen for imaging and depth when I'm at home some day later. They seem balanced, I only listened to 3 songs on the way from the post office to my office. The bass is there and seems to be very tight and does't bleed into anything, it seems to be quite neutral in quantity. Highs seem nice right out of the box, a touch harsh possibly but without sibilance (just the way I like it). Only downside is that they might have a channel imbalance - I'm not sure, I listened to 2 recordings that are old jazz and have separate instruments on separate channels (and no crossfeed) - I will check it in sinegen or sth later - if it had imbalance it was at least fairly even which means very easy to fix (I also think I might have worse hearing on my left ear - like I said, I will need hours to be sure here )
  
 Well, I was going to get them, take the extra cable and gift the rest to someone who could enjoy them (I try to force my headphone hobby down peoples throats I guess ). When waiting for them I started to fear that the phones would not be good enough for me to want to give them to someone. Turns out I got 3 cables, which means I will have at least 2 to keep and the headphones are so nice I might not even want to give them away after all  Today was a good day.


----------



## Doodier

@robakri Duuuude, 3 cables? I got one!  Are all the cables the same lenght or is there a difference? Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## peter123

@robakri

That sound great!

My son has his birthday tomorrow so I've decided to give my pair to him and also ordered a v-moda boompro mic today since he wishes for a gaming headset. The v-moda cable was more than the cans including the shipping, LOL!

This way I'll have unlimited access to them and the Mrs can't complain

If they're really that good I might order another pair though


----------



## robakri

peter123 said:


> @robakri
> 
> That sound great!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hope they will be - like I said, those were really early impressions, but one of the most positive first listens I have ever had - but that really doesn't mean all too much, but they are at least a very capable headphone, it's more a question if they fit the collection or not


----------



## peter123

robakri said:


> I hope they will be - like I said, those were really early impressions, but one of the most positive first listens I have ever had - but that really doesn't mean all too much, but they are at least a very capable headphone, it's more a question if they fit the collection or not




You're not the first one saying that they equal or better than the Pro80's which is a damn niche headhone in my book. They we're my best sounding closed cans for a a long time so if something can rival them I'm interested


----------



## robakri

I absolutely love my qpad qh-90 (pro80 copy with mic) which I have with HM5 pads and some angular stuffing going on. They are my gaming headphone due to the great mic, that will not change so I better like them cause I'm stuck with them when gaming  Saying that they equal them (which I will decide whether or not I will stick to later) is therefore a big statement as I use the pro80s on a daily basis.


----------



## peter123

robakri said:


> I absolutely love my qpad qh-90 (pro80 copy with mic) which I have with HM5 pads and some angular stuffing going on. They are my gaming headphone due to the great mic, that will not change so I better like them cause I'm stuck with them when gaming  Saying that they equal them (which I will decide whether or not I will stick to later) is therefore a big statement as I use the pro80s on a daily basis.




So it seems as we share the love for the Pro80 sound, let's hope for the same on the KZ LP's


----------



## bhazard

i20bot said:


> I kinda wanna pick up your *G989-HD *BHazard.  Saw it on ebay.  How does the *E-95* compare to it?


 
 G989 blows it away. True 7.1 speakers. (10 drivers inside). Also comes in a cool suitcase.


----------



## Purple07

doodier said:


> Well basically the whole thing  There are bits about them being OEM seller to western brands but I guess it only applies to the body of these headphones, surely they don't have the same drivers as VModas, right?
> Also, there's something under the 6th photo which translates to english rughly as "these are not hifi headphones" and I'm not sure what I should make of that.
> 
> If you would be so kind and translate it just so I know what I actually bought, that would be peachy  (link to product page http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39260593836)


 
 will try to translate after work, but be warned, it contains some boasting, trash talking and bull schiiting =)


----------



## Purple07

robakri said:


> I absolutely love my qpad qh-90 (pro80 copy with mic) which I have with HM5 pads and some angular stuffing going on. They are my gaming headphone due to the great mic, that will not change so I better like them cause I'm stuck with them when gaming  Saying that they equal them (which I will decide whether or not I will stick to later) is therefore a big statement as I use the pro80s on a daily basis.


 
 Pro 80 has a few terrible peaks that requires EQ


----------



## gyx11

I think the Pro80 is a fantastic all round product for it's price. Granted, I haven't heard too many full size headphones, but I've owned at least briefly the HE-400, Q701 and Dolphins, and the Pro80s probably have the best bang for buck out of the lot. I'm referring mainly to SQ, comfort and build quality.

I had a monstrous decision to sell either the Dolphins or the Pro80s. I eventually let go of the Dolphins, and miss it very much, but I do still believe I made a good choice picking the Pro80s over them. not so much for SQ (they are each good for different genres), but when I consider the whole package, I do believe the Pro80s get the edge there


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> So it seems as we share the love for the Pro80 sound, let's hope for the same on the KZ LP's


 
 They are similar. I think you'll like them.


----------



## Purple07

gyx11 said:


> I think the Pro80 is a fantastic all round product for it's price. Granted, I haven't heard too many full size headphones, but I've owned at least briefly the HE-400, Q701 and Dolphins, and the Pro80s probably have the best bang for buck out of the lot. I'm referring mainly to SQ, comfort and build quality.
> 
> I had a monstrous decision to sell either the Dolphins or the Pro80s. I eventually let go of the Dolphins, and miss it very much, but I do still believe I made a good choice picking the Pro80s over them. not so much for SQ (they are each good for different genres), but when I consider the whole package, I do believe the Pro80s get the edge there


 
 I believe i've not heard of other headphones with such good performance to price ratio.


----------



## robakri

purple07 said:


> Pro 80 has a few terrible peaks that requires EQ


 
 I agree to a point - I tried the EQ settings from the forum and I wasn't all too happy with it, I found that eq-ing it always removed something pleasant along with the unpleasantness, however after switching to the HM5 pads, they don't need the EQ - but the pro80 highs are their greatest downfall IMO - they sound metallic and just not on the level of the rest of the FR on the pro80s.


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> Last weekend I picked up a pair of Sennheiser hd558 on impulse since I stumbled across them in a physical store 50% off regular price. They're great headphones and I remembered why I prefer open cans to all other options. Got inspired and crazy so I also ordered the Q701's (which are really great BTW, picked them up yesterday). So now I'm wondering if any of you have seen or heard of some hidden gems open headphones from lesser known Chinese producers that might be worth checking out. I'm not looking for the regulars (Takstar, Somic etc) but something higher up the ladder with sq competing with the likes of hd600, q701, sr325is etc.
> 
> Any inputs?




I haven't heard them, but the Soundmagic HP200s seem worth considering. Then of course there are the HE-400s, which Razordog has b-stock on sale for a really good price. These are probably obvious choices, though. 



peter123 said:


> My son has his birthday tomorrow so I've decided to give my pair to him and also ordered a v-moda boompro mic today since he wishes for a gaming headset.




Be careful, though. My teenage son is now starting to get picky about headphones and electronics. My fault  Now I have to support his habit and mine! LOL


----------



## peter123

+1 on the HM5 pads.

I usually don't eq, not with the Pro80's either. I love them anyway 

@bhazard
I'm glad to here that they sound similar since my son keeps stealing the Pro80's all the time. Sounds as both he and I will enjoy them


----------



## DJScope

robakri said:


> I agree to a point - I tried the EQ settings from the forum and I wasn't all too happy with it, I found that eq-ing it always removed something pleasant along with the unpleasantness, however after switching to the HM5 pads, they don't need the EQ - but the pro80 highs are their greatest downfall IMO - they sound metallic and just not on the level of the rest of the FR on the pro80s.


 
  
 The only EQ that the Pro 80 needs is a bit higher on the 4k slider to get that 4k dip up to flat. They already sound really nice on their own.


robakri said:


> I absolutely love my qpad qh-90 (pro80 copy with mic) which I have with HM5 pads and some angular stuffing going on. They are my gaming headphone due to the great mic, that will not change so I better like them cause I'm stuck with them when gaming  Saying that they equal them (which I will decide whether or not I will stick to later) is therefore a big statement as I use the pro80s on a daily basis.


 
  
 I just ordered my HM5 pads yesterday. Thanks to @Xtralglactic for letting me use his Jaycar (Brainwavs HM5 OEMs) I fell in love with those pads. Did you got yours from MP4 Nation?


----------



## gimster

robakri said:


> I didn't know what the "with wheat" meant - but possibly meant that the cable would be made with woven material as pictured and would have mic?


 
 Good guess. "Mic" in Chinese is "麦克风" (Chinese borrowed from (made to sound like) English here).  "Wheat" is "小麦". So in this case, it's a bad translation.


----------



## peter123

@DJScope

As far as I know mp4nation is the only place to get the HM5 pads. They also just started to carry them in velour as well. I've got great impression of mp4nation as a seller and get a lot of my stuff there.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> @DJScope
> 
> As far as I know mp4nation is the only place to get the HM5 pads. They also just started to carry them in velour as well. I've got great impression of mp4nation as a seller and get a lot of my stuff there.




How long does delivery usually take from them?


----------



## Baycode

I am thinking of getting 2 pairs of that velour HM5 pads. They're great. I am going to use one of them for modding ha-s500. Hey @peter123 we are in the similar situation because two weeks ago I have seen a big discount on K551 at a local audio store and bought them instantly. I did not have any idea about before testing them on the store and the clarity, soundstage, imaging blew my mind. It was like Havi in a full size form.


----------



## peter123

7-10 days typically, faster if fedex .


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> 7-10 days typically, faster if fedex .


 
  
 Thats good i guess, considering.
  
  


baycode said:


> I am thinking of getting 2 pairs of that velour HM5 pads. They're great. I am going to use one of them for modding ha-s500. Hey @peter123 we are in the similar situation because two weeks ago I have seen a big discount on K551 at a local audio store and bought them instantly. I did not have any idea about before testing them on the store and the clarity, soundstage, imaging blew my mind. It was like Havi in a full size form.


 
  
 You should get them while you can. I hear those HM5 pads get sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## peter123

@Baycode

Interesting, after getting the q701 I've read quite a bit about the k550/551 as they seem to be a closed version of the 701's. Hearing your description and approval of them makes me even more intrigued. I've seen them at very good prices here from time to time so I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## BenF

The new version of TTPOD T1 is available here:
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphones-2014-new.html


----------



## peter123

cel4145 said:


> I haven't heard them, but the Soundmagic HP200s seem worth considering. Then of course there are the HE-400s, which Razordog has b-stock on sale for a really good price. These are probably obvious choices, though.
> Be careful, though. My teenage son is now starting to get picky about headphones and electronics. My fault  Now I have to support his habit and mine! LOL




Sorry, for some reason I totally missed this post yesterday.

Yeah the HP200 is in my shortlist. I don't think I dare buy the HE-400 without trying them first. I've noticed many people have comfort issues with them. Also I won a pair of the semi open Fidelio L1 on eBay for dirt cheap today so have enough new toys for a while 

Yeah, my son is twelve years today and already picky on the headphones. He adored the KZ LP' s though so that was good. Maybe I'll get a chance to listen to them eventually.

I was hoping to get my vsd3s today as well but they're still in custom and will not arrive until Tuesday


----------



## Hisoundfi

benf said:


> The new version of TTPOD T1 is available here:
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphones-2014-new.html


Ooh, now these sound interesting! Much more than the original!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Roger Waters' album "The Pros and Cons of Hitch Hiking" is an AWESOME album for headphones and iems. It's mixed fantastic and chalked full of micro details. 

And Chinese brand iems and amps are great (had to fit it in for this thread lol) 

Get yourself some havi b3s, a portable amp, and jam this album start to finish. 

#EPIC


----------



## jant71

Anybody know anything about Feel Audio? They have a dual driver(8mm and 9.4mm) for $36 or $38(depending on cable choice)...
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.N37bHh&id=38850913735&ns=1#detail


----------



## Kamakahah

hisoundfi said:


> Ooh, now these sound interesting! Much more than the original!



+1. Passed on the first ones though I was interested. I might have to take one for the team with these.


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> Sorry, for some reason I totally missed this post yesterday.
> 
> Yeah the HP200 is in my shortlist. I don't think I dare buy the HE-400 without trying them first. I've noticed many people have comfort issues with them. Also I won a pair of the semi open Fidelio L1 on eBay for dirt cheap today so have enough new toys for a while
> 
> ...




I grabbed the Soundmagic E10 refurbs that were either listed here or on the deal discussion thread that were $14 for my son. He's hard on IEMs (and he tries to take care of them). So I have to watch for bargains. He likes the Bass Colours I got him, too.

HE-400s are weighty. That's the only comfort issue really. And if one has a bunch of other headphones and IEMs (like us--lol), then it's easy enough to use switch to another pair after an hour or two if the weight becomes a little much. They really are some excellent headphones, although lately I have enjoyed some K612 Pros for their more neutral sound and bit better soundstage (and yes they are more comfortable).


----------



## peter123

cel4145 said:


> I grabbed the Soundmagic E10 refurbs that were either listed here or on the deal discussion thread that were $14 for my son. He's hard on IEMs (and he tries to take care of them). So I have to watch for bargains. He likes the Bass Colours I got him, too.
> 
> HE-400s are weighty. That's the only comfort issue really. And if one has a bunch of other headphones and IEMs (like us--lol), then it's easy enough to use switch to another pair after an hour or two if the weight becomes a little much. They really are some excellent headphones, although lately I have enjoyed some K612 Pros for their more neutral sound and bit better soundstage (and yes they are more comfortable).




I'll have to remember the bass colours the next time my son ask for new IEM's. Gives me a good reason to hear them 

Yeah the weight of the HE-400 combined with my very small head makes me worried. TBH I really hate having great sounding headphones with lack of comfort. They don't get the amount of use they deserve and I cannot let go if them because I love the way they sound when I eventually listen to them.

I actually had a hard time deciding between the 612Pro and the Q701. I went to by the 612Pro in a store but they were sold out and when I got home to order on the web I found the q701 for similar price and went with them due to the detachable cable.......


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> I'll have to remember the bass colours the next time my son ask for new IEM's. Gives me a good reason to hear them




I already have the Xiaomi Pistons in mind for the same thing 



peter123 said:


> I actually had a hard time deciding between the 612Pro and the Q701. I went to by the 612Pro in a store but they were sold out and when I got home to order on the web I found the q701 for similar price and went with them due to the detachable cable.......




The Q701s are definitely some nice headphones. They were a touch too bright for me personally, but I'd recommend them to anyone.

But back to full sized Asian headphones, I'd love to hear about any little known models you might find. Must be some others out there other than HiFiMan, Soundmagic, Sony, and Audio Technica.


----------



## BenF

Is KZ-R3 supposed to have different color right and left housings?


----------



## Charliemotta

benf said:


> Is KZ-R3 supposed to have different color right and left housings?


 
 Ben, 
 Ask Wokei, I know he has them and I'm about to.


----------



## mochill

Same color housing


----------



## Blinxat

The KZ-LP2 is a piece of ****. It has an M100 frequency response from headphone.com printed on the box, and I actually believe them, it sounded very close to M100 just a little brighter. It kinda sounded like the M100 with the XL pads.
  
 However the headphone falls apart the first few days and they absolutely reek, the stench from the earpads is horrific. The build quality and isolation is VASTLY inferior to original M100.
  
 I highly recommend to avoid this product!!!


----------



## Wokei

benf said:


> Is KZ-R3 supposed to have different color right and left housings?







charliemotta said:


> Ben,
> Ask Wokei, I know he has them and I'm about to.




Wokei is here ...the iem looks the same ..no colour different .

Only have L and R marking on the detachable cable end ....MCMX connector ......so for those who have Moxpad X3 ..can be used too.

Personally I find using Moxpad X3 cable with R3 ..better details and separation.


----------



## music101

Very interested in the Xiaomi Piston 2.0 listed in OP. Quick questions:


1. what is the noise reduction with the standard tips? I'm guessing it's pretty modest based on the look of the tips (very similar to philips she35xx that I already have, which offer modest isolation--no more than 15 dBA max I'd estimate).

2. are the tips from various companies interchangeable with IEM brands? I'm thinking of using high isolation eartips from ety or shure. 

Any comments on sound signature are welcome of course.


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> Is KZ-R3 supposed to have different color right and left housings?


 
 Mine are different on one, and the same on the other.
  
 It's due to the ebony they use.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Mine are different on one, and the same on the other.
> 
> It's due to the ebony they use.




Sorry for me earlier post ...juz woke up ...never really noticed the different shade on the wood housing.....

Yup ..different shade


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Anybody know anything about Feel Audio? They have a dual driver(8mm and 9.4mm) for $36 or $38(depending on cable choice)...
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.N37bHh&id=38850913735&ns=1#detail


 
  
 I have two of their $8 models, and they aren't anything impressive. These look like they have potential though.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Mine are different on one, and the same on the other.
> 
> It's due to the ebony they use.


 

 Mine are dark on the right and light on the left. Huge difference between the two,how can they consider them a pair?


----------



## robakri

Still haven't spent enough time with my KZ LP but they continue to impress. They have really nice highs - they are kind of the takstars pro 80 with good highs.


----------



## peter123

VSD3s in my ears


----------



## Doodier

peter123 said:


> VSD3s in my ears


 
 Why would you do that to us? Why would you torture us like that? Grrr, we need more than that!


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> VSD3s in my ears




If it has a similar driver like the one in gr07 it will need very long burn-in time... A mini review would be good with some photos...


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> If it has a similar driver like the one in gr07 it will need very long burn-in time... A mini review would be good with some photos...




I had a knee surgery on Friday so I'm stucked in bed so no photos for now.....

They sound a bit weird straight of the box so I'd like to give them at least a couple of hours before I comment on them but I'll post some impressions tonight.


----------



## gyx11

Peter, after the Dolphins, Pro80 and B3, I think you'll understand why I'm extremely interested in your VSD3S impressions.

 Any how, hope you get well soon!


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> Peter, after the Dolphins, Pro80 and B3, I think you'll understand why I'm extremely interested in your VSD3S impressions.
> 
> 
> Any how, hope you get well soon!




Thanks! 

I promise some impressions later today


----------



## Pastapipo

Peter has good ears, so we are all awaiting his impressions. 
Get wel soon Peter!


----------



## peter123

Better ears than knees fortunately


----------



## Francisk

Get well soon Peter, the VSD3S' going to speed up your recovery and we'll soon get an elaborate review from you soon


----------



## peter123

It was the perfect timing getting them today. 

Since this was a planned surgery I made sure to order some new goodies to make myself feel better. Some of them are still to come....


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> I had a knee surgery on Friday so I'm stucked in bed so no photos for now.....
> 
> They sound a bit weird straight of the box so I'd like to give them at least a couple of hours before I comment on them but I'll post some impressions tonight.




I hope you recover soon Peter :/


----------



## airomjosh

Good luck to all of you who grabbed a pair of Ivery S1. I hope you wont get a pair with poor build quality like mine. I tried to change the tips because the stock tips are too small but when i pulled the tip, the upper housing was also pulled together with tip. Too bad, wasnt able to hear the IEM version of HD800.


----------



## peter123

@Baycode
Thanks!

@airomjosh
At least the HD800 are better built


----------



## mochill

Super glue it back


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> I had a knee surgery on Friday so I'm stucked in bed so no photos for now.....




No excuse! IEMs look perfectly good laying on sheets or blankets


----------



## peter123

@cel4145

LOL! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## peter123

Listening to Peter Malick Group feat. Norah Jones and getting shivers down my spine got to be a good sign


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Listening to Peter Malick Group feat. Norah Jones and getting shivers down my spine got to be a good sign


 Do you think they can give your b3 pro I a run for their money based on your initial impression?


----------



## peter123

@Hisoundfi
I'm not sure but initial impression is very good and they're definitely more to my liking than the KC06 and also the Tenore's. Or at least they make a more impressive first impression, should be careful with conclusion so early though.


----------



## gyx11

hisoundfi said:


> Do you think they can give your b3 pro I a run for their money based on your initial impression?


 


 Half of me wants Peter to say yes so I have an excuse to buy it from LMUE when the next wave of stocks come in.

 The other half of me wants Peter to say 'close, but no cigar', ...because I'M BROKE ):


----------



## mochill

If they can keep up with my dn2000, I'll be impressed


----------



## mochill

I know vsonic never disappoints


----------



## peter123

Teaser 

Damn, I always manage to get the pictures the wrong way


----------



## mochill

Looks sexy


----------



## peter123

Yep, I thought I'd better keep the bed sheets out of the picture or it might be too much for some


----------



## Francisk

Very nice...X3 & VSD3S...I have the X3 with me...only the VSD3S missing from my setup. I should be getting mine soon though


----------



## Shawn71

It is beyond vsd1le indeed........except for bass.


----------



## peter123

OK guys, please remember that these are initial impressions after using them for about five hours, keeping them in my ears for most of the time 

I've not made any direct comparison to other IEM's so far so all is from memory and I've only used them with my X3 so far.

The package is smaller than usual V-sonic packages and accessories are less than usual. There's three pairs of angle flange silicon tips, one foam pair and one double flange pair. The double flange suit me like a glove so that's what I've been using so far.

Build quality is very nice. I really like the way they look and although they're light to wear the still feel sturdy. The cable is also nice and doesn't seem to tangle a lot. Of course removable cables are a nice feature as well. I find the fit to be absolutely perfect for me and I don't miss the swiveling nozzle from the vds1 one single bit. They also fairly easy to drive, I'd say about average among the IEM's that I own.

The sound has great clarity and they offer a full sound without being dark or overly bassy. In all they seem pretty well balanced. The deepest bass is lacking a bit but they still dig pretty deep and I really don't miss any bass on them, but then again I'm no bass head. I don't detect any sibilance whatsoever and still they're not overly smooth like the Tenores either. I must say that these really hit the sweet spot for me and they sound equally great with every genre I've tested them with so far. 

Still there's something strange about them and I really don't know how to explain this but in a way they sound a bit artificial. I don't know if you guys are familiar with class t-amps based on tripath chips? Anyway their sound reminds me a bit of the sound those anmpsm put out on speakers: a bit warm, very nice details and very (but not overly) smoth but to some people a bit artificial. Since I run all speakers in my house on tripath based amps this suits me just perfect but others might not like it as much as I do. I don't know if the last part made any sense but that's the best way I'm able to describe them.

OK guys GO GET'EM


----------



## Netforce

Awesome impressions peter, thanks!


peter123 said:


> OK guys, please remember that these are initial impressions after using them for about five hours, keeping them in my ears for most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter123

netforce said:


> Awesome impressions peter, thanks!


----------



## mochill




----------



## peter123

Still listening 

My brain must have adapted to the sound now since I don't find them to sound weird anymore, just pure enjoyment.

And they don't lack bass.


----------



## Francisk

Can the B3 still survive :etysmile:


----------



## peter123

She's pushed hard now but she'll rise again. As B6!

No honestly I think B3 still rules on the right music but I must say that the VSD3S is the first IEM that's impressed me since I got the B3's. For me it's much more enjoyable that the KC06 and the Tenores.

Perfect complement to the B3's.

Now I'm done...............


----------



## Francisk

What genre does B3 excel in


----------



## mochill

Vsd3s Excel in everything


----------



## peter123

Pretty much everything acoustic and where vocals are important and tbh that's what I listen to the most (think Passengers, Eva Cassidy, Ane Bruun, Cowboy Junkies etc) but right now it's Nirvana on the VSD3S and it ROCKS!


----------



## Francisk

Yes I like good vocals too like Stacey Kent....etc....but I'll make do with the VSD3S when it arrive


----------



## peter123

I'm sure you'll survive.............for a while


----------



## vic2vic

wokei said:


> Wokei is here ...the iem looks the same ..no colour different .
> 
> Only have L and R marking on the detachable cable end ....MCMX connector ......so for those who have Moxpad X3 ..can be used too.
> 
> Personally I find using Moxpad X3 cable with R3 ..better details and separation.


 
  
 Wow: this thread move so fast with new discoveries 
 I like the look of the KZ-R3, but I was not able to find any review. Would I find any improvement in them vs. my beloved Havi B3 or the KZ-ED3 (source Fiio X3) ?


----------



## Samehada

airomjosh said:


> Good luck to all of you who grabbed a pair of Ivery S1. I hope you wont get a pair with poor build quality like mine. I tried to change the tips because the stock tips are too small but when i pulled the tip, the upper housing was also pulled together with tip. Too bad, wasnt able to hear the IEM version of HD800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How do they sound ? Hard to get any infos ,the Multi IEM Review thread is full of Ivery shills


----------



## BenF

vic2vic said:


> Wow: this thread move so fast with new discoveries
> I like the look of the KZ-R3, but I was not able to find any review. Would I find any improvement in them vs. my beloved Havi B3 or the KZ-ED3 (source Fiio X3) ?


 

 They are better than KZ-ED3. Final Audio Design type B tips from the Heaven II/IV/V/VI series show great improvement in sound.
 B3 is better though.


----------



## Wokei

vic2vic said:


> Wow: this thread move so fast with new discoveries
> I like the look of the KZ-R3, but I was not able to find any review. Would I find any improvement in them vs. my beloved Havi B3 or the KZ-ED3 (source Fiio X3) ?




Wokei no have Havi but ED3 will be arriving soon ..month end .

R3 ...built quality is good ..detachable cable ....not able to compared them but for me ...they are good ..detail separation vocal but the bass is a bit light .....thought it was awesome until Wokei got his Tingo TS-38S ....man this is a keeper ...to me ...everything better than R3 but stil like them both ...this is how I look when I have me Tingo on


----------



## gyx11

I have finally got my hands on the Tenore. I deliberately stayed out of the dedicated thread because I wanted to make sure my impressions were fully objective.

My pair came from a fellow Head-fier who purchased them just to make sure the first pair he had was without fault, so I'm pretty sure whatever I have isn't a defective unit.

Here are my first impressions. Take note that they are not burned in yet (whatever this entails) and they are purely of my own.

Build quality seems good, not much to say here.

Comfort is just top notch. I love how small the housing are, a la VC1000/GR01. They are super lightweight as well, probably the lightest I've ever owned, and I don't even get the feeling I'm putting anything in my ears. Isolation is top notch.

I really like the cable quality as well. It's thin, flexible, and does not give me the impression that they're in any way tangle prone.

Now on to sound quality. I must say I'm quite amazed. I don't quite know exactly how much praise they've gotten in general (only that a select few have hyped them to high heavens), but purely from my own perspective, I think they're worth a few times more than they cost.

First off, most evident for me is how rich the midrange is, throughout both the low mids and high mids. Texture is very very good. It's very slightly forward, and the clarity and detail is quite something to behold as well. It has a relatively thick presentation due a slightly long-ish decay. Really really nice.

The smoothness of the mids extends to the treble. Here it is almost buttery smooth to a fault. Treble extension and sparkle is also there, and when coupled with the long note decay as with the mids, gives it an quite stupendous sense of 'layering'. Absolutely zero (bad pun) sibilance. The treble has actually really really impressed me. I've always gone for super shrill, hyper extended, near sibilant levels of treble with most of my IEMs. The Tenore is not like that. It strikes a balance between extension and smoothness. but it gives me pleasure in a way I can't really describe. I will go out on a limb and say that the treble on these is my favorite out of any IEM I have every tried, slightly surpassing my Rockit R50s.

Bass is certainly there. I won't say it's particularly impressive, but it's definitely enjoyable. for me, the amount is perfect for my ears. texture is pretty good as well, although I would prefer a slightly greater emphasis on the sub bass as opposed to mid bass. a key selling point for me for all IEMs is that the bass is not bloated nor does it bleed into the midrange. I'm pleased to say the Tenore succeeds on both counts. What I do notice is that the midbass hump does give the Tenores a slightly warm tonal character especially at the lower mids, and I do like it as well.

Clarity, detail and microdetail retrieval are all amazing. Soundstage is very very good as well.

Comparison with the Havi B3. Yes, I know this question has been thrown around quite frequently especially lately. I have not had a chance to A/B with my B3 as I left them at home because my bag was too fat from audio stuff (Somehow I brought my AK100, DX50 and X3 altogether!).

I would say that the both on a similar level. In terms of purely SQ, neither of them beats out the other in any category by a significant margin.

Comfort and fit clearly goes to the Tenore. Not to say the B3 is bad by any means. The Tenore is just absolutely amazing here. I could probably wear them for years without noticing them.

The Tenore surely has the nicer treble in every way. The B3 still reigns supreme in terms of imaging and soundstage. Mids are very very close. I would give the edge to the B3 by a very small margin. I can't explain that, it's purely by gut feel. I do feel the B3 has a better bass texture because and it also sounds to me a tinge better controlled. The Tenore though for me has the more ideal bass quantity. It is quite a bit more than the B3. As such, it would be more suited to heavier music genres. It has larger presence without compromising on quality. Clarity and detail is very close to one another. The Tenore has a more upfront presentation whereas the B3 is the more neutral and perhaps more natural and accurate.

Throwing the KC06 into the mix, it is the black sheep out of the 3, in terms of their sound characteristics and quality. The Tenore and B3 are actually pretty similar to each other on some fronts, and both are towards the neutral and natural side. The KC06 is more of a wild beast for me. Very artificial, but not exactly in a bad sense, and with certain kinds of music it can sound fantastically good. From a purely technical standpoint though (as per how I see it), it is a tier below either the Tenore or the B3.

Please do note that I am well aware of new toy syndrome, and hence will continue to plug the Tenore in regularly to see if there are any changes in my impression and perception.

So far, my Tenore experience has been only through the Fiio X3 (v2.14 firmware) and briefly though my iPhone 5 as well. I will continue to switch between different sources over the coming days as well.

So yep. That's basically a wrap. The Tenore is the real deal. I will never call it a giant killer because I now don't quite believe that phrase as any meaning at all. Neither will I say it slays $500,600,1000+ IEMs, because I have never tested such IEMs before nor do I honestly believe that is actually does (of course not $500, $600 IEMs made from utter crap, I'm talking about the good ones).

The Tenore is here to say. My B3 finally has a partner to keep it company. Good times


----------



## peter123

@gyx11

Really nice read, good work!


----------



## Youcan1

A lot of interesting suggestions here. I just bought the Somic MH463 and I like them. Now I'm looking for a closed back HP, and I'm stuck between the Don Scorpio Dolphins, JVC-HA-S680, KZ-LP, and the Pro 80. Any suggestions? I'd prefer something that has a different sound than the Somic model.


----------



## slowpickr

The Narmoo S1 was picking up steam for a while but now seems to be falling by the wayside.  How does it rank with the current budget-fi juggernauts (e.g. Ostrys, Tenores, VSD3s, etc.)?


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> The Narmoo S1 was picking up steam for a while but now seems to be falling by the wayside.  How does it rank with the current budget-fi juggernauts (e.g. Ostrys, Tenores, VSD3s, etc.)?


 
 Good question, I've been wondering the same myself.
  
 I actually had them in my cart and was about to check out when they were released but the total sum was over the limit for what's duty free to import here and that would have doubled the price for me so I thought I'd wait for more comparsions but they never came...........


----------



## Zaknin

Has anyone tried this little carbo thingies? They look interesting for a price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w1011-693370825.39.F1v6iY&id=19663689438


----------



## peter123

zaknin said:


> Has anyone tried this little carbo thingies? They look interesting for a price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think bhazard have tried them. I ordered them once but the order got cancelled


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I think bhazard have tried them. I ordered them once but the order got cancelled


 
 Very meh. The Sidy version is better.


----------



## gyx11

More hours put into the Tenore.

A few noticeable observations:

1) Bass is actually slightly more 'even' then I first thought. Perhaps it's due the Fiio house sound, but after switching to the AK100 and DX50, there's not much of a midbass hump

2) The treble can sometimes display KC06itis on my DX50. It can sound a little disjointed from the main spectrum of sound, although I believe this can be attributed more to the fault of the DX50 than the Tenores. I love the amazing spaciousness of the DX50, but my discontentment with it is how it seems to overemphasize openness and treble extension a tad too much while shortchanging texture, richness and bass weight (please note though I'm using a pretty old firmware version, so perhaps this has been fixed in the latest release). Back to topic, I believe the Tenore treble being disjointed is simply a case of synergistic mismatch. That being said, this certainly points towards the imaging of the Tenores being slightly off. This may not be an issue for most people, but 'purists' might mark it down as a fault. Me? I'll say I'm somewhere in between. More often than not however, I find myself accepting that headphones and IEMs are tuned a certain way because it is precisely meant to be enjoyed in that particular way,

3) PRaT might possibly be a problem for 'slower' IEMs. Thicker notes and longer decay are usually symptoms which point towards PRaT problems. The Tenores do not have such a problem. I'm not a technical sort of a reviewer, and I just explain what I hear and perceive, so I'll give the nitty gritty parts out and just state simply that the Tenores have actually confused me a little as I've always believed all along that IEMs suitable for rock or electronic music need be very quick to keep up with the complexity and tempo of the music. This has not been the case with the Tenores at all.


----------



## salawat

which is better for vocals but still has good bass? the vsd3 or the vsd3s?


----------



## peter123

I don't think anyone has heard both the new Vsonics yet.


----------



## Pastapipo




----------



## peter123

Nice picture!


----------



## Pastapipo

Thanks! Testing them now


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Thanks! Testing them now


 
 Come on, just some small IMPRESSIONS...............................


----------



## Grayson73

slowpickr said:


> The Narmoo S1 was picking up steam for a while but now seems to be falling by the wayside.  How does it rank with the current budget-fi juggernauts (e.g. Ostrys, Tenores, VSD3s, etc.)?


 
 I believe that dsnuts said they weren't as good as Tenore.  EDIT:  DannyBai, not Dsnuts
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/717275/narmoos-new-s1-dual-dynamic-supremus/45#post_10540825


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Come on, just some small IMPRESSIONS...............................


 
  
 I really can't, my girlfriend is getting hysterical, she's calling me a no-liver for spending "that much money" on headphones. 
 So I gave her some chocolate and here are my initial impressions:
  
 KZ-ED3: Nice flat sound, has well balanced bass, mids and highs, but not too detailed, not very clear. It seems like excellent sound engineers tuned cheap drivers.
  
 MOE-SS01: V-shaped. Very clear, detailled, mids are a bit recessed. 
  
 No wow-factor. but nothing I didn't like. I need more time to properly hear anything. 
 initially I liked the bass and the mids of the Tenores more. The highs on these two are much better, spot on, not overly smooth, but the ED-3 is maybe missing extension. 
 Anyway, give me some hours with them!
  
 How are your knees?


----------



## slowpickr

grayson73 said:


> I believe that dsnuts said they weren't as good as Tenore.


 
  
 Well, not exactly.  Here is his Mr. Nuts' quote from the S1 thread:
  
*Glad your digging some S1 action.. It has been a week or so since I had my S1s so it was good to hear these again. The great aspect of these earphones is that some friends decided to tag along when I got my S1 back. Tenors, Ostrys, SHE9710 and FX650 and the S1 hung right there with all of these.*
  
*You guys probably know the hype behind the Tenors and Ostrys so I am happy to report all these other nicer budget fi earphones don't do anything to make the S1 sound like a lesser phone including the FX650..The FX650 ultimately does have more smoothness and fullness in sound and tone but the S1 does it again and is clearly just as enjoyable. All these phones sound above their price points so this was a good group of phones to compare the S1s with.*
  
*It is awesome to see budget do good sound in these phones..*

*Edited by Dsnuts - 5/24/14 at 8:07pm*
  
 Anyway, regarding the Tenores, I've read several places about inconsistencies with the sound.  I'm reluctant to order these not knowing exactly which type I would get.  Perhaps they have the QC issues sorted out by now (assuming the reports are true).  Don't know...


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> I really can't, my girlfriend is getting hysterical, she's calling me a no-liver for spending "that much money" on headphones.
> So I gave her some chocolate and here are my initial impressions:
> 
> KZ-ED3: Nice flat sound, has well balanced bass, mids and highs, but not too detailed, not very clear. It seems like excellent sound engineers tuned cheap drivers.
> ...


 
 LOL!
  
 Always nice with some earlie impressions. Now give her some more chocolate and wake up tonight to order the vsd3s at LMUE if you havn't already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fortunately it's only one knee and it's getting better, thank you for asking.


----------



## Grayson73

slowpickr said:


> Well, not exactly.  Here is his Mr. Nuts' quote from the S1 thread:
> 
> *Glad your digging some S1 action.. It has been a week or so since I had my S1s so it was good to hear these again. The great aspect of these earphones is that some friends decided to tag along when I got my S1 back. Tenors, Ostrys, SHE9710 and FX650 and the S1 hung right there with all of these.*
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, I meant DannyBai:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/717275/narmoos-new-s1-dual-dynamic-supremus/45#post_10540825
  
 "I can say that I like both KC06 and Tenore more than the S1 and by a good margin. S1 is still a good buy though and you could do much worse at this price or above."


----------



## slowpickr

grayson73 said:


> Sorry, I meant DannyBai:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/717275/narmoos-new-s1-dual-dynamic-supremus/45#post_10540825
> 
> "I can say that I like both KC06 and Tenore more than the S1 and by a good margin. S1 is still a good buy though and you could do much worse at this price or above."




Ok, no problem. Think I'm going to hold off for a while. Seems like a ton of great options have popped up over the past few months in the sub $100 category. If I had the funds, I'd try them all.


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Always nice with some earlie impressions. Now give her some more chocolate and wake up tonight to order the vsd3s at LMUE if you havn't already
> 
> Fortunately it's only one knee and it's getting better, thank you for asking.




Haha, now that I have new toys, I'll wait for the VSD5S


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hmmmmmm, I find it peculiar that peter123 would just so happen to be home and fresh out of surgery on his knee the same day his vsd3 come in. 

Coincidence? I think not! 

Peter123, you intentionally injured yourself, just so you can sit home and listen to your new vsd3!

Jkjk peter123, I hope you're feeling better. 

PS-I'm currently working on a device to crush my pelvis just in time for the delivery of my vsd5 (muahahaha) 

We're all sick... 

Head fi on...


----------



## music101

I can only guess that it's been a hell of a challenge designing and manufacturing IEM's with true high fidelity sound. 

If they come even close at all, it's pretty amazing considering the miniscule size of the drivers. 

Just skimming through a few threads, it seems like we are entering a 'golden era' of hi fi or near hi fi IEM's under $100.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Hmmmmmm, I find it peculiar that peter123 would just so happen to be home and fresh out of surgery on his knee the same day his vsd3 come in.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> ...




Given the delays on the vsd3 series I've already gone through three surgeries so it was about time I nailed it


----------



## Shawn71

Denon AHC100BU on sale for $29.99(109.99) @ rakuten.com!


----------



## peter123

Post #772 Havi B3 Pro1 vs Vsonics VSD3S:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/765#post_10661779


----------



## bhazard

Trying to hold off and go right for the VSD5, then buy someones used VSD3S when they want to upgrade


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Post #772 Havi B3 Pro1 vs Vsonics VSD3S:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/765#post_10661779


 
  
 Excellent write up, Peter!  Wonder how it will compare to KC06A?  I thought IM50 would be a great value due to removable cable (though with a bit too much bass and not as comfy fitment), but it sounds like VSD3 is taking a crown!  Btw, I noticed between your and Mo' posts you guys write VSD3S instead of VSD3.  Those are 2 different sound signature phones, right? and I remember from Mochill's pictures (how can you miss so many shots of that box ) it was "VSD3".  Just want to be clear   I'm sure when VSD3S going to be release and we are riding another "train", people will be getting confused if we are talking about 3 or 3S lol!!!
  
 Oh, regarding your knee, did you have torn meniscus?  I went through that 6yrs ago after falling off a bike.  Had my left knee scoped, and 2yrs later found that I had a tear on my right knee as well, and got that scoped too.  Either way, wishing you a fast recovery!  I'm sure VSD3 will come handy when you are going through your physical therapy


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Trying to hold off and go right for the VSD5, then buy someones used VSD3S when they want to upgrade


 
  
 Sound like a plan 
  


twister6 said:


> Excellent write up, Peter!  Wonder how it will compare to KC06A?  I thought IM50 would be a great value due to removable cable (though with a bit too much bass and not as comfy fitment), but it sounds like VSD3 is taking a crown!  Btw, I noticed between your and Mo' posts you guys write VSD3S instead of VSD3.  Those are 2 different sound signature phones, right? and I remember from Mochill's pictures (how can you miss so many shots of that box ) it was "VSD3".  Just want to be clear   I'm sure when VSD3S going to be release and we are riding another "train", people will be getting confused if we are talking about 3 or 3S lol!!!
> 
> Oh, regarding your knee, did you have torn meniscus?  I went through that 6yrs ago after falling off a bike.  Had my left knee scoped, and 2yrs later found that I had a tear on my right knee as well, and got that scoped too.  Either way, wishing you a fast recovery!  I'm sure VSD3 will come handy when you are going through your physical therapy


 
  
 Thanks twister6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Haven't heard the KC06A but VSD3S compare very favourable to the KC06.
  
 Only the VSD3S have been released yet. VSD3 is supposed to have a bit more bass (just like the VSD1/VSD1S).
  
 Yep, torned meniscus. Second time in two years, sucks


----------



## altrunox

So anyone here tried any Ivory IEM?
 There's a guy in lJokerl thread hyping them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And i tried to find the on Aliexpress and found a nice deal-> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/4-Consumer-Electronics/507503_253017963.html
  
 If you buy US$29+ you get US$9 off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can get 3 Ivery ( IS-1, IV-3, IV-1) and Awei ZT120i ( mostly because of its case ) for US$20,46 
 The seller looks trusty.
  
 Should i buy?


----------



## ebrian

I was almost sure that my Tenore's were bass-heavy tuned, but after reading @gyx11's review of his Tenore, I'm not so sure.  Unless of course the person who sold him his Tenore actually had two bass heavy to begin with.  Everything he described is in line with my set of Tenores. 
  
 I will however say I still prefer listening with KC06 and continue to find myself reaching for them instead of Tenore.  The review's mention of similarities between Havi and Tenore with Havi having slightly better mids leads me to conclude that I should buy the Havi and sell my Tenore. 
  
 I also think I should cancel my DX order for the Topping NX1 and buy it from AliExpress instead.


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> So anyone here tried any Ivory IEM?
> There's a guy in lJokerl thread hyping them
> 
> 
> ...


 
 airomjosh posted a few pages back with his S1 and apparently build quality looks to be bad. No idea about the other models but this kinda killed my interest in them.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3975#post_10656595


----------



## peter123

@ebrian

The Havi and the Tenores does not sound the same. Just a heads up


----------



## altrunox

netforce said:


> airomjosh posted a few pages back with his S1 and apparently build quality looks to be bad. No idea about the other models but this kinda killed my interest in them.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3975#post_10656595


 




 Looks horrible...maybe i'll save for Havi B3 or Earmax ER80...


----------



## twister6

> Originally Posted by *peter123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ..........
> Only the VSD3S have been released yet. VSD3 is supposed to have a bit more bass (just like the VSD1/VSD1S).


 
  
 That is confusing...  From a seller on ebay you can clearly see 3S:
  

  
 From Mochill pictures of the box:
  

  

  
 It's VSD-3 ?!?


----------



## mochill

vsd3s


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> vsd3s


 

 Nice clear shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 OK, VSD3S it is!!! 
  
 Really tempted to get it, from the same "source" as you have


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> Looks horrible...maybe i'll save for Havi B3 or Earmax ER80...


 
 Yeah the havi b3 are a great choice, they were my favorite iems personally before I got my noble 4.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just picked up the ivery is1, cogoo t02, and ivery is4 on aliexpress. Total cost with shipping came to $26 for all 3. Ridiculously cheap, hopefully one will be decent.


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> Just picked up the ivery is1, cogoo t02, and ivery is4 on aliexpress. Total cost with shipping came to $26 for all 3. Ridiculously cheap, hopefully one will be decent.


 
  
 Just remember to remove the Ivery ear tips very carefully...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3975#post_10656595


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-VSD3S

if guys want to buy one


----------



## altrunox

So after seeing the broken Ivery pictures maybe instead of buying 4 cheap IEM, I should buy 1 with the money of the others 4.
  
 I searched in this thread and found near page 100 some impressions about Earmax ER80/IE80, and no one have talked about them anymore.
 I can find them for US$30 on Aliexpress, is any better option on this price?
 No SoundMagic or Brainwavz, Vsonic could be good an nice alternative, but i`ve already ordered VSD3S so`d like to try another brand...
 Havi is US$20+ ( and i would use it with my simple music player or smartphone, so no amping, no havi ) and KC06 is US$30+, so nooo way 
  
 These cables looks badass and if they are 25% of Senn. IE80 they should be great


----------



## Hisoundfi

I have a man crush on my ATH-IM50. 

I say man crush because these play way too well to be ladies. No disrespect ladies but everyone who's watched the WNBA will agree, knowhatamsayin?

Just kidding ladies

The mids on these ATH-IM50 are epic. 

Bass is solid and textured and doesn't overpower the rest of the music. 

Treble has nice natural sound and is bright without being sibilant.


----------



## Netforce

Join team havi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The havi benefits from a good amping and are on the tad bit power hungry side but I personally drive them from my galaxy s3 fine at like 50% volume. I like to think I listen to my music at a reasonable to lower level compared to my other friends.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> Join team havi
> 
> The havi benefits from a good amping and are on the tad bit power hungry side but I personally drive them from my galaxy s3 fine at like 50% volume. I like to think I listen to my music at a reasonable to lower level compared to my other friends.


I'm already on that team yo... 

I got havi sitting the bench for a little while. I'm saving one of my star players for later lol


----------



## Netforce

Ahh whoops, mean't to quote that post to altrunox lol


hisoundfi said:


> I'm already on that team yo...
> 
> I got havi sitting the bench for a little while. I'm saving one of my star players for later lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> Ahh whoops, mean't to quote that post to altrunox lol


It's all good.. 

But hey good for you, spread the word on the havi, anyone that has an amp and no havi is a like a guy with a peanut butter sandwich and no jelly


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> It's all good..
> 
> But hey good for you, spread the word on the havi, anyone that has an amp and no havi is a like a guy with a peanut butter sandwich and no jelly


 
 lol! Great analogy


----------



## Zelda

If Rock It Sounds classifies for a chinese/asian brand, then here you have:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/724626/review-rock-it-sounds-r-50m-well-done


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Discovered something new (someone actually forwarded to me a link): http://bbs.iuni.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1662 , or at least new to me   Can't read Chinese or translate since text embedded into images.  I'm guessing it has an adjustable filter to change between regular and "bass" sound by a twist, and also has in-line remote with Android control (play/pause and volume up/down).  Flat cable also looks nice.  Can't figure out, is the housing made out of plastic or aluminum?  Looks like brushed metal, but could be plastic?  Also, what does it say about a sound?  There is also another link: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1049644-1-1.html


 
  
 FYI, got that IUNI headphones yesterday (http://bbs.iuni.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1662)
  

  

  

  

  
 High quality build (solid aluminum earpiece), quality flat cable, full android remote control (play/pause/volume up/down), quality hybrid eartips, and.... CRAPPY sound   You have "neutral" and "bass" twist position.  In neutral, low frequency completely missing (very thin sound) like it's sliced off with low shelf filter.  In bass position, you get an overpowering boomy bass that smears all over the rest of the frequency range and kills the sound details.  I guess, bass setting is typical for "beats" type of sound, while neutral is just for podcast/vocal listening lol!!!
  
 Not recommending it at all, though I will try to take it apart later to see the guts


----------



## Netforce

But it looks so pretty! Shame they ended up being a bust.


----------



## altrunox

netforce said:


> Join team havi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don`t have money for the Havi right now, i`ll need to wait one more month, and i want them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Maybe i`ll try the Earmax, and make an noob comparison of them against the VSD3S.
 Salawat ( the guy who posted the pictures near page 100 ) looks to be the only one with them...


----------



## jant71

Hey, anybody try the Earmax ER100 yet? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.w3kIKP&scm=1007.10009.518.0&id=38616748190&pvid=fb336fb2-50c7-40b1-9e51-ab75eb1222fd


----------



## 1clearhead

airomjosh said:


> Good luck to all of you who grabbed a pair of Ivery S1. I hope you wont get a pair with poor build quality like mine. I tried to change the tips because the stock tips are too small but when i pulled the tip, the upper housing was also pulled together with tip. Too bad, wasnt able to hear the IEM version of HD800.


 
  
 Wow! Did you even try changing the wires? My wire came in black, when I bought 4 packs. I hope the fakes are not on their way!
  
 It definitely looks different from the one on my thread.


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Did you even try changing the wires? My wire came in black, when I bought 4 packs. I hope the fakes are not on their way!
> 
> It definitely looks different from the one on my thread.


 
  
 Did you even try gluing them back and giving us a feedback on sound? This looks very skeptical to me.
  
 At the moment, I know they only come with black wires.


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Did you even try changing the wires? My wire came in black, when I bought 4 packs. I hope the fakes are not on their way!
> 
> It definitely looks different from the one on my thread.




No....its just the shell that came apart while tipping off....but can be properly glued.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> FYI, got that IUNI headphones yesterday (http://bbs.iuni.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1662)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




whats the price paid? Let it run for 20hours or so and see.


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> whats the price paid? Let it run for 20hours or so and see.


 
  
 Not sure about the exact price, a friend of mine sent it to me from China to check it out, but I believe they are around the same price as Pistons.  Do you have these and have you seen any improvement after 20hrs?  Out of the box they sounded hopeless


----------



## 1clearhead

shawn71 said:


> No....its just the shell that came apart while tipping off....but can be properly glued.


 
  
 I hope he takes the chance to glue them and give a feedback.
  
 I live in China and never seen them with all grey wires on black housing. That's why I am very curious about these.
  
 I'm hoping they're not fakes. That we'll be too soon!


----------



## Zelda

twister6 said:


> FYI, got that IUNI headphones yesterday (http://bbs.iuni.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1662)


 
 thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Not sure about the exact price, a friend of mine sent it to me from China to check it out, but I believe they are around the same price as Pistons.  Do you have these and have you seen any improvement after 20hrs?  Out of the box they sounded hopeless




K.......No I dont have it but rule of thumb(some might debate) burn-in could improve the sound after few hours of playin it. The looks and build seems to be so sexy and if it fail to sound faithfully then its trash, it goes or give away to kids or to the ones we dont like much.... jk....dont want to disappoint you.

Hope it shd be good decent sounding fot atleast the price paid.


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> K.......No I dont have it but rule of thumb(some might debate) burn-in could improve the sound after few hours of playin it. The looks and build seems to be so sexy and if it fail to sound faithfully then its trash, it goes or give away to kids or to the ones we dont like much....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's actually kind of heavy because of aluminum housing, so my kids not going to like it lol!!!  I put over an hour with these, still not good.  I'm sure those who are happy with $5 pair of earbuds from a dollar store will find it amazing, but not for head-fiers....  Btw, another miss, y-splitter houses in-line remote and mic, and during the call you have to keep the remote closer to your mouth.  It's similar to Pistons, but at least pistons come with a shirt clip, while these don't.


----------



## airomjosh

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Did you even try changing the wires? My wire came in black, when I bought 4 packs. I hope the fakes are not on their way!
> 
> It definitely looks different from the one on my thread.


 
 Did not change the wire, I am sure they are not fake. The wire is black but maybe because of the light, they looked dark grey. I bought them from a tmall shop which is an official reseller of Ivery. Tmall shops in China do not sell fakes because of heavy fines imposed by taobao. These are not just regular taobao sellers.
  
 If Tenores which are more expensive earphones can experience QC problems, what more can we expect from an 8 dollar iems?


----------



## james444

1clearhead said:


> Have you ever heard of these? They go by the name of "Ivery IS-1" (or Liberty 1). They're making waves here in China, so *I happened to buy one for just 40 RMB (around $6 US dollars)*.
 


1clearhead said:


> I'm hoping they're not fakes. That we'll be too soon!


 
  
 Just wondering, who in their right mind would fake a $6 phone


----------



## Doodier

james444 said:


> Just wondering, who in their right mind would fake a $6 phone


 
 Pistons went for about $15 and there's a ton of fakes out there... Go figure..


----------



## thatBeatsguy

james444 said:


> Just wondering, who in their right mind would fake a $6 phone


 
 The Chinese.
 'Nuff said.


----------



## Pacalwb

Hi which iem would you recommend for max 40-50 usd. (I'm in Europe). I listen mostly Hardstyle (electro), soundtracks. Source will be Nexus 5 and Sound blaster x-fi surround 5.1 pro. It will be used also for movies. I don't like over ear.  I was looking at Havi, but they are only over ear. 
  
 I had vsonic R02-proII, I liked them, but they stopped working. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## shak85

pacalwb said:


> Hi which iem would you recommend for max 40-50 usd. (I'm in Europe). I listen mostly Hardstyle (electro), soundtracks. Source will be Nexus 5 and Sound blaster x-fi surround 5.1 pro. It will be used also for movies. I don't like over ear.  I was looking at Havi, but they are only over ear.
> 
> I had vsonic R02-proII, I liked them, but they stopped working.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 Tenore is highy praised here . Get tenore carbon they are best IEM for the price if you are willing to pay 10 dollars more. But these sound best for detailed music and they don't have much bass


----------



## twister6

shak85 said:


> Tenore is highy praised here . Get tenore carbon they are best IEM for the price if you are willing to pay 10 dollars more. But these sound best for detailed music and they don't have much bass


 
  
 Neah, I would rather recommend Pistons.  Tenore are a bit too finicky with insertion to get a good sound (yeah, unfortunately a slight move and sound changes), not the greatest build, and their bass quantity is more for reference listening, not EDM.
  
 Better yet, get ATH-IM50, will cost you about $56 from AccessoryJack + shipping (http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im50-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-black.html) - these are the BEST for EDM.  Bass in your face with excellent clear mids, removable cable, and tough build!


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> Neah, I would rather recommend Pistons.  Tenore are a bit too finicky with insertion to get a good sound (yeah, unfortunately a slight move and sound changes), not the greatest build, and their bass quantity is more for reference listening, not EDM.
> 
> Better yet, get ATH-IM50, will cost you about $56 from AccessoryJack + shipping (http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im50-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-black.html) - these are the BEST for EDM.  Bass in your face with excellent clear mids, removable cable, and tough build!


 
  
 I second the Pistons, but I also recommend the Liberty's. They are just that good!
  
 These are my 2 favorite pairs!


----------



## cel4145

[quote name="twister6" url="/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4080#post_10667401"Tenore are a bit too finicky with insertion to get a good sound (yeah, unfortunately a slight move and sound changes), not the greatest build, and their bass quantity is more for reference listening, not EDM.[/quote]

Hey, but some of us like "reference listening" for EDM 

I was pleasantly surprised that they have some midbass bump. Not a lot, but more than neutral. Sort of depends on what one is looking for. 

I haven't had any problems with finicky insertion or movement. Of course I haven't tried to run them or something like that


----------



## twister6

cel4145 said:


> [quote name="twister6" url="/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4080#post_10667401"Tenore are a bit too finicky with insertion to get a good sound (yeah, unfortunately a slight move and sound changes), not the greatest build, and their bass quantity is more for reference listening, not EDM.


 
 Hey, but some of us like "reference listening" for EDM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was pleasantly surprised that they have some midbass bump. Not a lot, but more than neutral. Sort of depends on what one is looking for.

 I haven't had any problems with finicky insertion or movement. Of course I haven't tried to run them or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

  
 I have too many IEMs to focus on one, but once I started to read daily 100-post "blogs" in Discovery thread about Tenores and variations between their sound signature, cable length, people super-gluing strain reliefs to close air gap, and so on, I was paying a little closer attention to it.  And noticed that I need to micro-adjust the fitment every time those go in to get the optimal seal and bass.  Of course, it's just my anal nitpicking (damn, I wish I would stop reading that Discovery thread lol!!!), but it does get's into your head.  Tenores have an amazing airy sound with an arena wide soundstage that puts you right in the middle of Avicii or Afrojack performance   But if you are on the budget and want some serious bass while still being able to hear vocal details and treble extension, IM50 do a good job, plus built tough for headbanging


----------



## Hisoundfi

My ATH-IM50 seem to be more mid focused, with complimenting bass presence. They are great and are in my current rotation, but the piston 2.0 is still the bass champ for budget iems IMHO


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm getting pumped up about the hk2!

I really hope they are a step up from the hk1,because the hk1 is already awesome, and punches way above its price range.


----------



## shak85

twister6 said:


> I have too many IEMs to focus on one, but once I started to read daily 100-post "blogs" in Discovery thread about Tenores and variations between their sound signature, cable length, people super-gluing strain reliefs to close air gap, and so on, I was paying a little closer attention to it.  And noticed that I need to micro-adjust the fitment every time those go in to get the optimal seal and bass.  Of course, it's just my anal nitpicking (damn, I wish I would stop reading that Discovery thread lol!!!), but it does get's into your head.  Tenores have an amazing airy sound with an arena wide soundstage that puts you right in the middle of Avicii or Afrojack performance   But if you are on the budget and want some serious bass while still being able to hear vocal details and treble extension, IM50 do a good job, plus built tough for headbanging


 
 I have to agree that tenore sound change with the slight difference in insertion . They are a bit tricky. 
  
 I use hippo vb for my edm which are basically bassheads , but the two dot setting offers a more balanced sound.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> My ATH-IM50 seem to be more mid focused, with complimenting bass presence. They are great and are in my current rotation, but the piston 2.0 is still the bass champ for budget iems IMHO


 
  
 I think after listening to your H3, everything will have a complimentary bass, right?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> I think after listening to your H3, everything will have a complimentary bass, right?


Lol! Actually the im50 sound signature is along the same lines as the h3. They are both warm sounding with good separation. 

The h3 is superior, but most people who like the im50 would love the h3 also. 

And yes, the bass on the h3 is epic.


----------



## bhazard

Got my Vivo Xplay 3S with XE-800's today. First impression..... WHOA. Even the phone speakers sound spectacular.
  
 The XE-800 is an improved GR07 MKII. In a way I think it sounds better. Still early though. It looks sexy as hell, and the movable nozzle is very convenient and comfortable.
  
 A Chinese review I found feels the same way:
  
 http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-11158501-1-1.html
  
"XE800 is VSONIC work, and there have been anecdotal biography XE800 is an improved version of the GR07's. Hand wood GR07MK1, MK2, CLASSIC ......, it can not compare it. And I listened to a nostalgic version R02 contrast six months, the feeling is still relatively high similarity of style. Let's call it GR07 MK4"
  
 Easily the best phone/iem combo I've heard, ever. Need to test the Havi on it later.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Got my Vivo Xplay 3S with XE-800's today. First impression..... WHOA
> 
> Even the phone speakers sound spectacular.


 

 How about XE-800 by itself?  I have been told by someone they will go on sale as stand alone for about $125... kind of high....


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> How about XE-800 by itself?  I have been told by someone they will go on sale as stand alone for about $125... kind of high....


 
 On the contrary, if you go by GR07 MKII pricing, it's a steal if you grab one on taobao for under $100. Mine were $63 extra, $599 for the phone itself, shipped via DHL Express free within 3 days.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> Got my Vivo Xplay 3S with XE-800's today. First impression..... WHOA. Even the phone speakers sound spectacular.
> 
> The XE-800 is an improved GR07 MKII. In a way I think it sounds better. Still early though. It looks sexy as hell, and the movable nozzle is very convenient and comfortable.
> 
> ...




whats the ohm stated in the box? 1300? 

 http://liaow.com/vivo-xe800.php


----------



## DJScope

shawn71 said:


> whats the ohm stated in the box? 1300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 HA! Good luck driving those. They should be called resistors, not IEMs. xD


----------



## Hisoundfi

Waiting on... 

Cogoo t02 
Ivery is-1
Ivery is-4
Ostrykc06a 
vsonic vsd3s 
Sidy hk2

Just when I thought I was done with budget iems for a while... 

Damn you head fi, damn you...


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Waiting on...
> 
> Cogoo t02
> Ivery is-1
> ...


 
 Nevermind, read it wrong....................


----------



## Hisoundfi

Now I'm looking at the earmax ie80 which has a huge discount on them on aliexpress. 

Someone, please tell me something bad about them so I don't buy them lol.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Now I'm looking at the earmax ie80 which has a huge discount on them on aliexpress.
> 
> Someone, please tell me something bad about them so I don't buy them lol.




Nope ...nuthin bad to say about them .....moving on ...


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Nope ...nuthin bad to say about them .....moving on ...


You have them? 

Impressions? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> You have them?
> 
> Impressions?
> 
> Thanks in advance




This Earwax is one of me fav ....sorry me no have havi or tenore to compare with ....the bass is very tight controlled ..me like the bass texture . ...also adjustable bass level with the small screwy tip given together with loads of tips ...( lots ) . Details and separation is real good with pretty wide soundstage ...but since Me Tingo TG-38s came ...it has become me No1 as imho ..it do everything better ..but its earbud . 

Cheers...


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Now I'm looking at the earmax ie80 which has a huge discount on them on aliexpress.
> 
> Someone, please tell me something bad about them so I don't buy them lol.


 
 From wich seller are u looking to buy?


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> From wich seller are u looking to buy?


Yele trading Shanghai 

Item has 100% positive feedback for their er80


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Yele trading Shanghai
> 
> Item has 100% positive feedback for their er80




I got me Earwax from here ..silver cable version http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER80-IE80-In-Ear-Headphones-earphones-good-quality-High-Fidelity-HIFI-Earphones-headsets-Free-shipping/1533783925.html

FYI..happy with the seller...me think a little bit cheaper and free shipping


----------



## Hisoundfi

Is there variance with the earmax er80 depending on who is selling them?


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Is there variance with the earmax er80 depending on who is selling them?




Yup ..me think so from Yele Trading with shipping charges.

choose Red : Earmax Earphones Unit + SE wire cable = 24.4
choose white: Earmax Earphones Unit + Earmax silver-plated wire cable = 27.7
choose Blue: Earmax Earphones Unit + SE wire cable+Earmax silver-plated wire cable = 32.7

Whereas from Top Global ..only the silver cable at USD27.44 free shipping 

Hope this helps...Hisoundfi....


----------



## Hisoundfi

Unfortunatel, top global is ccharging me for shipping. 

Both sellers come out to approximately the same price. 

Thanks for your input my friend.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Now I'm looking at the earmax ie80 which has a huge discount on them on aliexpress.
> 
> Someone, please tell me something bad about them so I don't buy them lol.




The Price!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Unfortunatel, top global is ccharging me for shipping.
> 
> Both sellers come out to approximately the same price.
> 
> Thanks for your input my friend.




Sorry man ..me bad ...i bought me Earwax from Top Global about 2 months ago and it was free shipping at that time ...copied from me Aliexpress Manage Account page .... If I remember correctly ..Me seller was charging for shipping but it was in me wish list ..later it was free shipping....so I got it when it was free shipping.

Cheers ...


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> The Price!




About USD 30 ....to more depends on seller in Aliexpress.

Me got me Earwax at USD26.44 ...they were having sales then abt 2 months ago.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> About USD 30 ....to more depends on seller in Aliexpress.
> 
> Me got me *Earwax* at USD26.44 ...they were having sales then abt 2 months ago.


 
 LOL!
  
 Did you get it from Baycode?


----------



## Wokei

No ..not from Baycode...me Chinese


----------



## Wokei

Peter... only u saw the joke there..


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Peter... only u saw the joke there..


 
 Eagle eyes


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> Yup ..me think so from Yele Trading with shipping charges.
> 
> choose Red : Earmax Earphones Unit + SE wire cable = 24.4
> choose white: Earmax Earphones Unit + Earmax silver-plated wire cable = 27.7
> ...


 
  
 Do you know if the black cables are worth?
 I`m thinking to get the version with only silver cable, they look pretty badass.


----------



## altrunox

Balanced armature drivers for US$38?... Anyone tried these?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earmax-ER600-In-Ear-Hi-Fi-Waterproof-headphones-Knowles-unit-Double-Balanced-Armature-Earphones-with-Microphone/343281_1422860273.html


----------



## Shawn71

Its the old story......Its nothing but Apple's ~$65-$78 IEM model that were sold @apple's online store long back.....and now its cheaper that's all.


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> On the contrary, if you go by GR07 MKII pricing, it's a steal if you grab one on taobao for under $100. Mine were $63 extra, $599 for the phone itself, shipped via DHL Express free within 3 days.


 
  
 More details please  I keep popping them in my Mistertao cart cause they are so cheap but want to hear more about the cable quality, the sound comparisons of course, and wearing style.


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> Do you know if the black cables are worth?
> I`m thinking to get the version with only silver cable, they look pretty badass. :devil_face:




Me Earwax are the silver cable ...badass they are ...good cable ..I keep them roll up when not in use ...and when taken out ...very little memory kink ..so all in all me like .

Me no have black cable ....sorry man


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> Me Earwax are the silver cable ...badass they are ...good cable ..I keep them roll up when not in use ...and when taken out ...very little memory kink ..so all in all me like .
> 
> Me no have black cable ....sorry man


 
  
 How your earwax have silver cable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Going to buy the silver cable version so, thx.
 If someday they and VSD3S arrive here i`ll try to do a comparisson.


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> How your earwax have silver cable? :blink:  :tongue_smile:
> 
> Going to buy the silver cable version so, thx.
> If someday they and VSD3S arrive here i`ll try to do a comparisson.




No problem at all ..glad to be of help ...cheers man ..I do hope this earwax is to your liking... Me like


----------



## Hisoundfi

Me have earwax, me want earmax!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Me have earwax, me want earmax!




Earwax have ...Earwax come ...Earwax good.

Just bought KZ CKW1000 minutes ago ...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-KZ-CKW1000-mobile-phone-earphones-without-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-in-ear-headset-earphones-high/1450388882.html

Really good looking iem .....by far the cheapest in my search for this model in Aliexpress...me buy all me KZ from this shop...good seller and excellent custoner service.


----------



## jant71

wokei said:


> Earwax have ...Earwax come ...Earwax good.
> 
> Just bought KZ CKW1000 minutes ago ...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-KZ-CKW1000-mobile-phone-earphones-without-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-in-ear-headset-earphones-high/1450388882.html
> 
> Really good looking iem .....by far the cheapest in my search for this model in Aliexpress...me buy all me KZ from this shop...good seller and excellent custoner service.


 
  
 What happened you didn't buy the Earwax ER100? Earwax good!!


----------



## Wokei

jant71 said:


> What happened you didn't buy the Earwax ER100? Earwax good!!:bigsmile_face:




Me big on Earwax ...Charlie. ...c'mon chine in ...he be me Earwax brother ....we be KZ FAN BOI's

Me have few incoming item ..been buying many many ...not enuf earwax against many iem...just this month bought about 10 iem ...me think ...LOL....

ALREADY HERE ..

Tingo TG-38S
KZ GR ...with black n red nozzle tuning
KZ R3
KZ 5.8mm

INCOMING ITEM...

KZ CM9
KZ ED1
KZ ED3
KZ CKW1000
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-DEL-mobile-phone-earphones-heavy-bass-sport-HIFI-noise-cancelling-in-ear-headsets-music/1478574098.html. No brand
BYZ S600

So many many iem ...not enuf earwax ...me friend...now juz chillin and waitin 



*Pic ...NOT ME ...STOP SENDING PM ...please *


----------



## peter123

@Wokei

PM me your phone number


----------



## farcel

me bought my _IE80_ from AliExpress minutes ago. Hoping that it will be really an A+ quality and not B+ quality. Just learned this A+ B+ thingy from the item description in the link. 
 Hope it will be a good one after buying dozens of useless thingies.


----------



## farcel

anybody can compare the IE80s and Havi B3 ?


----------



## vic2vic

farcel said:


> anybody can compare the IE80s and Havi B3 ?


 
 +1


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> @Wokei
> 
> PM me your phone number




LMAO


----------



## BenF

farcel said:


> anybody can compare the IE80s and Havi B3 ?


 
 IE80 is very bassy, mids are a bit veiled, treble doesn't extend very far
 Havi B3 Pro MK1 has lean but tight bass, mids are crystal clear, treble extends very far but isn't sibilant.


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Me big on Earwax ...Charlie. ...c'mon chine in ...he be me Earwax brother ....we be KZ FAN BOI's
> 
> Me have few incoming item ..been buying many many ...not enuf earwax against many iem...just this month bought about 10 iem ...me think ...LOL....
> 
> ...


 
 Do I know you?? Lol . This pic is stuck in my head now like a bad song. Hope I don't have dreams about it.  Ah yes now I remember it's Eric my KZ buddy.  Yes we buy a lot in the last week.
 Best Purchase was  KZ-CKW1000 from Ali seller shutian wang. Good prices. Good guy. Highly recommend..


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Me big on Earwax ...Charlie. ...c'mon chine in ...he be me Earwax brother ....we be KZ FAN BOI's
> 
> Me have few incoming item ..been buying many many ...not enuf earwax against many iem...just this month bought about 10 iem ...me think ...LOL....
> 
> ...


 
 Do I know you?? Lol . This pic is stuck in my head now like a bad song. Hope I don't have dreams about it.  Ah yes now I remember it's Eric my KZ buddy.  Yes we buy a lot in the last week.
 Best Purchase was  KZ-CKW1000 from Ali seller shutian wang. Good prices. Good guy. Highly recommend..


----------



## Samehada

benf said:


> IE80 is very bassy, mids are a bit veiled, treble doesn't extend very far
> Havi B3 Pro MK1 has lean but tight bass, mids are crystal clear, treble extends very far but isn't sibilant.


 
  
 mine are pretty sibilant, or iam just to used to the smooth tenore treble presentation now


----------



## Zelda

Found something funny.
 The right gif for the right thread!
  
 Quote:


> One day the Chinese will save us all.


----------



## BenF

samehada said:


> mine are pretty sibilant, or iam just to used to the smooth tenore treble presentation now


 

 Put on the double flange Sennheiser tips and enjoy yourself.


----------



## gimster

charliemotta said:


> Best Purchase was  KZ-CKW1000 from Ali seller shutian wang. Good prices. Good guy. Highly recommend..


 
 Could you please compare the KZ-CKW1000 with the other headphones/IEMs you've heard?


----------



## Shawn71

They are already.......dont they?


----------



## Shawn71

benf said:


> Put on the double flange Sennheiser tips and enjoy yourself.




you mean the stock ones that come with cx300/400?


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> They are already.......dont they?




They also have the best portable audio gear in term of selection for all users


----------



## BenF

shawn71 said:


> you mean the stock ones that come with cx300/400?


 

 I meant these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-S-M-L-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976314037


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> No problem at all ..glad to be of help ...cheers man ..I do hope this earwax is to your liking... Me like




me like copper cable....me they sell copper? :tongue_smile:


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> me like copper cable....me they sell copper? :tongue_smile:




No cooper man ...no copper ...only sliver earwax bro ...


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> They also have the best portable audio gear in term of selection for all users




oh is that you?!! Btw, hows the comfort on both ears?

if it beats my OE2 me want that.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> me like copper cable....me they sell copper? :tongue_smile:




Me like earwax ...did u get it ?


----------



## twister6

> .....





> *Pic ...NOT ME ...STOP SENDING PM ...please *


 
  
 me love you long time... oh me so h...  wait, it's a wrong thread/forum....  never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But either way, I nominate Wokei for a cover model of Head-fi!!!


----------



## Shawn71

benf said:


> I meant these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-S-M-L-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976314037




K.....so these wide bore tips does the job? Sounds good. Coz to me it opens up more,spacious etc......to the narrow ones.


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Me like earwax ...did u get it ?




yes yes me get it.....ohhhhhhhhhh me like those 2handy strawberries! Me want those.


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> me love you long time... oh me so h...  wait, it's a wrong thread/forum....  never mind
> 
> But either way, I nominate Wokei for a cover model of Head-fi!!! :tongue_smile:




Oh kind words ....me cover model .....me gotta some new outfit .....

No more PM ....SERIUSLY ...Too many after that pic posted...


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> oh is that you?!! Btw, hows the comfort on both ears?
> 
> if it beats my OE2 me want that.




Comfort level ...meh ....but It has radio ...supports Spotify ....needs to extend the antenna though ....


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Oh kind words ....me cover model .....me gotta some new outfit .....
> 
> No more PM ....SERIUSLY ...Too many after that pic posted...




but me only AM....me no disturb you,PM..

Oh btw, me have wii,you have mii?


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> yes yes me get it.....ohhhhhhhhhh me like those 2handy strawberries! Me want those.




Me like earwax very much ...unfortunately me have mostly budget stuffs ....me likey KZ ....cannot compare sound against some favs around here like HAVI or Ostry Bird ...hope you like them when your Earwax arrives..me no give you the girl or the strawberries......they are mine ...me watchin u very closely now


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> but me only AM....me no disturb you,PM..
> 
> Oh btw, me have wii,you have mii?


....me no understand ...xplain ?


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Comfort level ...meh ....but It has radio ...supports Spotify ....needs to extend the antenna though ....




ok me thx buddy......me want impressions of earWax pls post it me get it......


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Me like earwax very much ...unfortunately me have mostly budget stuffs ....me likey KZ ....cannot compare sound against some favs around here like HAVI or Ostry Bird ...hope you like them when your Earwax arrives..me no give you the girl or the strawberries......they are mine ...me watchin u very closely now



You are too good wokei! Me no strawberries? Then me no earWax! Me no scared u watching!


----------



## mochill

^ this is getting annoying


----------



## Hisoundfi

Me kinda enjoy it. Me like Wokei. Me like headphones. Me like to look at Wokei waiting for earwax.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> ok me thx buddy......me want impressions of earWax pls post it me get it......




Earwax ...build quality badass ...no memory kink ...me have the silver cable ....detachable ...lotsa accesoories ....also comes with the small screwy thing to adjust the bass level ...me photography not as good as me pic ..for better pic ..go the link me provided ..me think 2 page back from the sellet top global ..where me bought it 



Bass ...me like bcuz it is punchy controlled and the texture .........I adjust it to min level cuz me like it that way ..at maximum level ...bit too much for me ....

Details and separation among the best among me stuffs .....of cuz me current fav now is TINGO TG-38S which imho ..does everything better...earbud if u want to know.

Me would take me Tingo and Earwax if given two choices if me were to chooose from me gears to live in deserted island ..of cuz with me strawberry girl with me .

Sorry man ...me no have skillz in describing sound ...me juz enjoy lookin for cheap budget gears and LISTENING TO ME MUZIK is me main thang ....


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> ^ this is getting annoying




Sorey u no likey ...me go 

The stage is yours ..tell us about yr new stuffs ....ahem

Me gong to put on me earwax and do some errands ...you boys that do get earwax ...do update with some impressions ...off to Wokeiland ...ceeya


----------



## altrunox

Earwax cable looks better than Senns IE80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Wokei what`s have you done with the metal near the end of the cable, have u broken it?
  
 One Russian man didn`t liked then:
 "good grade and mediocre uninteresting sound (listen on the player Cowon) useful to me only a clothespin and a set of earplugs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 --
  
 Found some cheap Havi B3 on aliexpress with free shipping
 Just don`t know yet if they are the Pro 1 or Pro 2.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Professional-Top-Quality-HAVI-B3-for-MP3-Player-music-in-ear-Earphone-Noise-Cancelling/1112149_1791770374.html


----------



## BenF

altrunox said:


> Earwax cable looks better than Senns IE80
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 According to the pictures, it's Pro 1 - the red sticker on the box:


----------



## Shawn71

benf said:


> According to the pictures, it's Pro 1 - the red sticker on the box:




im sorry the red stripe around the box(lid) or the red havi logo?


----------



## BenF

shawn71 said:


> im sorry the red stripe around the box(lid) or the red havi logo?


 

 The red circle on the right side of the lid


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Earwax ...build quality badass ...no memory kink ...me have the silver cable ....detachable ...lotsa accesoories ....also comes with the small screwy thing to adjust the bass level ...me photography not as good as me pic ..for better pic ..go the link me provided ..me think 2 page back from the sellet top global ..where me bought it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WoW wokei! Nice picture and brief review. Thanks much....language is not a barrier for music,so i can understand what you are trying to express.
Me want earWax! Chug! Chug!Chug!


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> Earwax cable looks better than Senns IE80 :tongue_smile:
> Wokei what`s have you done with the metal near the end of the cable, have u broken it?
> 
> One Russian man didn`t liked then:
> ...




Nuthin broken ......me careless ..me forgetful ...used to just pull the plug out from the wire ...so I just put ...to protect me investment ...LOL

1) see thru tubing
2) heat shrink tubing 

With this ..it always remind me to unplug from the safe zone area ....also give additional protection to cable plug , middle part ...damm me cant remember what it called and also the chin slider ...also many iem have boring color .......me need some colour. Heat shrink tubing me likey ..see pic


----------



## 1clearhead

benf said:


> According to the pictures, it's Pro 1 - the red sticker on the box:


 
 Wow, those Havi's look intimidating! Good looks.....and that's just the box!


----------



## Zelda

shawn71 said:


> They are already.......dont they?


 
  i don't know if the world. but they sure are saving many people wallets...


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> One Russian man didn`t liked then:
> "good grade and mediocre uninteresting sound (listen on the player Cowon) useful to me only a clothespin and a set of earplugs" :
> 
> Me dont know about Russian man...all me know ...me like the sound very much ...YMMV
> ...


----------



## altrunox

lol it`s hard to choose since i don`t have a lot of money.
 First i was going to buy the Earwax than the VSD3S appeared, bought the VSD3S.
 Now i was going to buy they again but these B3 appeared on Aliexpress (I`m from Brazil, buying from Aliexpress is easier for me )
 If they really are the Pro 1 maybe i`ll let the Earwax go again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 And i`m looking for AX-35 too ... maybe next year i`ll get the Earmax


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> WoW wokei! Nice picture and brief review. Thanks much....language is not a barrier for music,so i can understand what you are trying to express.
> Me want earWax! Chug! Chug!Chug!




Me have earwax ...u getting the earwax treatment too ....?


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> lol it`s hard to choose since i don`t have a lot of money.
> First i was going to buy the Earwax than the VSD3S appeared, bought the VSD3S.
> Now i was going to buy they again but these B3 appeared on Aliexpress (I`m from Brazil, buying from Aliexpress is easier for me )
> If they really are the Pro 1 maybe i`ll let the Earwax go again... :etysmile:
> And i`m looking for AX-35 too ... maybe next year i`ll get the Earmax :tongue_smile:




Hey man ..just go with what u feel right ...earwax will still be here next year ...its the $$$$ ....thats the problem....like headfi mantra .." sorry about your wallet "
Me likey Havi and many other too but me no have them ....just do what your wallet can do at this point of time ...they all be here when you are ready to spend ...meantime enjoy the muzik and headfi ...


----------



## Baycode

benf said:


> According to the pictures, it's Pro 1 - the red sticker on the box:




According to the photo this is not Pro1. The red thing you see on the right belongs to the box seal. There have to be a red dot sticker above or below the box. Please ask the seller.


----------



## 1clearhead

altrunox said:


> lol it`s hard to choose since i don`t have a lot of money.
> First i was going to buy the Earwax than the VSD3S appeared, bought the VSD3S.
> Now i was going to buy they again but these B3 appeared on Aliexpress (I`m from Brazil, buying from Aliexpress is easier for me )
> If they really are the Pro 1 maybe i`ll let the Earwax go again...
> ...


 
  
 Hey, don't forget there's always the *Ivery IS-1*. They are cheaper than the Pistons and gives more clarity for the money. _*-Ching, Ching $* *!*_


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Me have earwax ...u getting the earwax treatment too ....?




Me may be, but not sure how soon,as it involves me money....


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Me may be, but not sure how soon,as it involves me money....




Its all good ... Earwax be they when u r ready ...meantime enjoy what we have n enjoy the muzik


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> me love you long time... oh me so h...  wait, it's a wrong thread/forum....  never mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


shawn71 said:


> yes yes me get it.....ohhhhhhhhhh me like those 2handy strawberries! Me want those.


 
  
  


wokei said:


> Oh kind words ....me cover model .....me gotta some new outfit .....
> 
> No more PM ....SERIUSLY ...Too many after that pic posted...


 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> Me kinda enjoy it. Me like Wokei. Me like headphones. Me like to look at Wokei waiting for earwax.


 
  
  


wokei said:


> Me have earwax ...u getting the earwax treatment too ....?


 
 Man, and I thought that I'm crazy, LMAO!
  
 Just woke up and got to head-fi and I can already tell this is going to be a great day


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> According to the photo this is not Pro1. The red thing you see on the right belongs to the box seal.* There have to be a red dot sticker above or below the box*. Please ask the seller.


 
 +1, please check with the seller.


----------



## Charliemotta

gimster said:


> Could you please compare the KZ-CKW1000 with the other headphones/IEMs you've heard?


 
 These were just ordered. I am just impressed with KZ products and convinced they will be great like all the others.


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Man, and I thought that I'm crazy, LMAO!
> 
> Just woke up and got to head-fi and I can already tell this is going to be a great day




what do you mean you liar? This weekend!  

Oh man im telling you I was totally exhausted and tears flooded...........credit goes to wokei,the man. Me like wokei, me ordering soon earWax just for wokei.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ya, Wokei was on fire yesterday. 

Me buy earwax soon, me want silver earwax. Don't know black earwax. Silver earwax plus black earwax combo, me no think so. 

Keep me eyes on tracking now. Putting on bra and panties like Wokei and waiting for coupons.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

any review of the ttpod t1 E 2014 ? just ordered one http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphones-2014-new.html


----------



## Wokei

audiohurric4ne said:


> any review of the ttpod t1 E 2014 ? just ordered one http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphones-2014-new.html




Me no have TTpod T1 but here are some link which is cheaper 

Ebay ..http://www.ebay.com/itm/251559163562 usd 40

Penonausio ...http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T1 Usd 45

For those interested ....there are some review in headfi ...


----------



## audiohurric4ne

wokei said:


> Me no have TTpod T1 but here are some link which is cheaper
> 
> Ebay ..http://www.ebay.com/itm/251559163562 usd 40
> 
> ...


 
  
 the link i gave kinda look different tho. its the ttpod t1 E . with purple colour. the normal ttpod t1 doesnt have the purple colour i believe


----------



## 1clearhead

The *IS-1 (Liberty's)* are making waves in China!
  
 Take a look at the reviews from China's "amazon.cn" and "aliexpress.com".....
  
 1. http://www.amazon.cn/product-reviews/B00GLRTVIS/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
  
 2. http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%B5%B7%E7%BF%94-ivery-is-1%E5%B8%A6%E9%BA%A6%E7%BA%BF%E6%8E%A7%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA-%E9%9C%87%E6%92%BC%E4%BD%8E%E9%9F%B3%E7%8E%8B-%E5%85%BC%E5%AE%B9%E4%B8%80%E5%88%87%E6%99%BA%E8%83%BD%E6%89%8B%E6%9C%BA/product-reviews/B00DYO2AUW/ref=sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
  
 3. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/IS-1-New-2014-Brand-In-Ear-Earphone-with-Mic-Microphone-For-iPhone-5-Samsung-MP3/1723374386.html#feedback
  
 Chinese people are very, and I mean VERY PICKY when buying products made from their own people because of QC.
  
 So, this is evidence of the IS-1's definitely making a hit in China.
  
 .....need I say more?


----------



## Wokei

audiohurric4ne said:


> the link i gave kinda look different tho. its the ttpod t1 E . with purple colour. the normal ttpod t1 doesnt have the purple colour i believe




Yes ...could be ......but the other colour do look the same ....but they sure do look sexceeee...purple ..me likey very much


----------



## audiohurric4ne

wokei said:


> Yes ...could be ......but the other colour do look the same ....but they sure do look sexceeee...purple ..me likey very much


 
  
 yea honestly i bought them for the looks lol. vsd3s is not even here yet and i ordered the ttpod t1 E today T.T the bright side is i can make a budget comparison when both of em arrive. its gonna be kc06 vs kc06A vs ttpod t1 E vs vsd3s. cant wait


----------



## Wokei

audiohurric4ne said:


> yea honestly i bought them for the looks lol. vsd3s is not even here yet and i ordered the ttpod t1 E today T.T the bright side is i can make a budget comparison when both of em arrive. its gonna be kc06 vs kc06A vs ttpod t1 E vs vsd3s. cant wait




Another beauty me like very much ...MOE SS01...swanky lookin'


----------



## audiohurric4ne

wokei said:


> Another beauty me like very much ...MOE SS01...swanky lookin'


 
  
 mehh the ttpod looks wayy better


----------



## Wokei

audiohurric4ne said:


> yea honestly i bought them for the looks lol. vsd3s is not even here yet and i ordered the ttpod t1 E today T.T the bright side is i can make a budget comparison when both of em arrive. its gonna be kc06 vs kc06A vs ttpod t1 E vs vsd3s. cant wait




Me lookin forward to your impression ...ttpod vs kc06 vs kc06a vs vsd3s...yummy


----------



## peter123

shawn71 said:


> what do you mean you liar? This weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're right, my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hisoundfi said:


> Ya, Wokei was on fire yesterday.
> 
> Me buy earwax soon, me want silver earwax. Don't know black earwax. Silver earwax plus black earwax combo, me no think so.
> 
> Keep me eyes on tracking now. Putting on bra and panties like Wokei and waiting for coupons.


 
 Wokei is alway on fire!


----------



## jim723

mochill said:


> ^ this is getting annoying


 
 Agreed. This thread has had some great information and reviews but has lost its class and taste lately. Will stop following this thread.


----------



## Pastapipo

wokei said:


> Another beauty me like very much ...MOE SS01...swanky lookin'


 
  
  
 Looks good, but sounds far to bright out of the box. Still, with an proper EQ it is magnificent!


----------



## farcel

benf said:


> IE80 is very bassy, mids are a bit veiled, treble doesn't extend very far
> Havi B3 Pro MK1 has lean but tight bass, mids are crystal clear, treble extends very far but isn't sibilant.


 
 Thanks BenF. I will try my chance with IE80 first. If I don't like IE80, will try Havi B3 after.


----------



## farcel

By the way I ordered one KZ-CKW1000 too. Hope this 14mm diameter thing will do the job.


----------



## jant71

Where's bhazard? We need those early B3 vs. XE800 impressions  Time to steer this thread back on track
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Charliemotta

farcel said:


> By the way I ordered one KZ-CKW1000 too. Hope this 14mm diameter thing will do the job.


 
 How much do they go for?


----------



## Charliemotta

pastapipo said:


> Looks good, but sounds far to bright out of the box. Still, with an proper EQ it is magnificent!


 
*Confucius say.....If sound don't fit,  you must Zip Clip.....*


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Another beauty me like very much ...MOE SS01...swanky lookin'


 
 That Jet Pack....hurt ear


----------



## twister6

But it fits surprisingly comfy in your ears!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

charliemotta said:


> That Jet Pack....hurt ear


 
  
 Try to roll tips. A double flanges solved this problem for me. It hurt at first because my auricles are very small and the SS01 housing is very big and I couldn't get a food seal either.


----------



## altrunox

baycode said:


> According to the photo this is not Pro1. The red thing you see on the right belongs to the box seal. There have to be a red dot sticker above or below the box. Please ask the seller.


 
 Didn`t even mentioned if this is the Pro 1 version, just asked what version it`s and he said its the PRO 1, i hope he`s telling  the truth.
  
 Tomorrow i`ll decide if i get the earwax or go directly to havi.
 Also I liked jokers astrotec ax-35 review, maybe i`ll be buying one IEM for month till the end of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 They are on sale in geek fast aliexpress store.


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> Didn`t even mentioned if this is the Pro 1 version, just asked what version it`s and he said its the PRO 1, i hope he`s telling  the truth.
> 
> Tomorrow i`ll decide if i get the earwax or go directly to havi.
> Also I liked jokers astrotec ax-35 review, maybe i`ll be buying one IEM for month till the end of the year :blink:
> They are on sale in geek fast aliexpress store.


1 per month? 

Be a man! Buy 4 per month minimum! 

Jkjk


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> 1 per month?
> 
> Be a man! Buy 4 per month minimum!
> 
> Jkjk




Be a Man ...thats a good one


----------



## waynes world

Wokei, that's quite the avatar you have going there! I'm sure there's a story behind that one lol.


----------



## Wokei

waynes world said:


> Wokei, that's quite the avatar you have going there! I'm sure there's a story behind that one lol.




Me got lotsa story ....LOL ...me can luff at me self all the time and luff with it ...


----------



## SilverEars

waynes world said:


> Wokei, that's quite the avatar you have going there! I'm sure there's a story behind that one lol.


 
 Hmmmfff.  Show off.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Where's bhazard? We need those early B3 vs. XE800 impressions  Time to steer this thread back on track
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've been enjoying it too much 
  
 The Vivo Xplay 3S is like having a Geek Out 450 in your pocket, with DTS-X Headphone for movies. It's silly good, and both the XE800 and B3 sound incredible off it. Easily the best phone audio system out there right now.
  
 The XE800 wins in bass, B3 in soundstage/imaging/ overall clarity. The XE800 is definitely a Vsonic phone, and its very close sound wise to the GR07 Classic, with styling and SQ that Apple wishes they could have gotten by buying Beats.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> I've been enjoying it too much
> 
> The Vivo Xplay 3S is like having a Geek Out 450 in your pocket, with DTS-X Headphone for movies. It's silly good, and both the XE800 and B3 sound incredible off it. Easily the best phone audio system out there right now.
> 
> The XE800 wins in bass, B3 in soundstage/imaging/ overall clarity. The XE800 is definitely a Vsonic phone, and its very close sound wise to the GR07 Classic, with styling and SQ that Apple wishes they could have gotten by buying Beats.


 

 Pictures!!!


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> The XE800 wins in bass, B3 in soundstage/imaging/ overall clarity. The XE800 is definitely a Vsonic phone, and its very close sound wise to the GR07 Classic, with styling and SQ that Apple wishes they could have gotten by buying Beats.




so could be called,that XE800,a step brother of vsonic gr07CL? A little detailed comparison of these (800&07 cl) is appreciated Bhazard.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard Believe you got a good deal for the xe800 purchase along with vivo phone? So if bought alone whats the best price it could be had?


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> I've been enjoying it too much
> 
> The Vivo Xplay 3S is like having a Geek Out 450 in your pocket, with DTS-X Headphone for movies. It's silly good, and both the XE800 and B3 sound incredible off it. Easily the best phone audio system out there right now.
> 
> The XE800 wins in bass, B3 in soundstage/imaging/ overall clarity. The XE800 is definitely a Vsonic phone, and its very close sound wise to the GR07 Classic, with styling and SQ that Apple wishes they could have gotten by buying Beats.


 
  
 Wonder if Xplay uses Wolfson DAC?  I remember reading about Wolfson Micro working with various smartphone manufacturers (outside of US) to implement their DAC inside of their phones.
  
 If AT&T reception wouldn't be so crappy in my area, I would drop Verizon in a heartbeat to get GSM sim to start enjoying all these smartphone goodies...  Instead, I'm stuck with CDMA sim


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> Wonder if Xplay uses Wolfson DAC?  I remember reading about Wolfson Micro working with various smartphone manufacturers (outside of US) to implement their DAC inside of their phones.
> 
> If AT&T reception wouldn't be so crappy in my area, I would drop Verizon in a heartbeat to get GSM sim to start enjoying all these smartphone goodies...  Instead, I'm stuck with CDMA sim


 
 Dropping Verizon for T-Mobile was the best thing I did.
  
 ESS9018KM2 and OPA2604 on the Vivo, along with DTS-X headphone for movies (almost nothing has this yet). It's a beast.
  
 No time for reviews anytime soon. Maybe mon or tues night.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> Dropping Verizon for T-Mobile was the best thing I did.
> 
> ESS9018KM2 and OPA2604 on the Vivo, along with DTS-X headphone for movies (almost nothing has this yet). It's a beast.
> 
> No time for reviews anytime soon. Maybe mon or tues night.




ESSxxxxx? That looks very interesting.......:tongue_smile:


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Wonder if Xplay uses Wolfson DAC?  I remember reading about Wolfson Micro working with various smartphone manufacturers (outside of US) to implement their DAC inside of their phones.
> 
> If AT&T reception wouldn't be so crappy in my area, I would drop Verizon in a heartbeat to get GSM sim to start enjoying all these smartphone goodies...  Instead, I'm stuck with CDMA sim




Thats how Verizon stand out and still on its CDMA business.......you can see a guy having a conversation on a hill top for hours where our cell's signal bars are ground zero and guess what? he has the Verizon service.


----------



## farcel

charliemotta said:


> How much do they go for?


 
 It was 27 USD when I bought in AliExpress. But it is 66 USD now


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> How much do they go for?


 
 Wow I got mine 1/2 off for $33, now up to $66 ..You get good deal!!


----------



## Shawn71

shawn71 said:


> so could be called,that XE800,a step brother of vsonic gr07CL? A little detailed comparison of these (800&07 cl) is appreciated Bhazard.



Bump...


----------



## Shawn71

shawn71 said:


> bhazard Believe you got a good deal for the xe800 purchase along with vivo phone? So if bought alone whats the best price it could be had?




Worth a try?


----------



## bhazard

shawn71 said:


> Worth a try?


 
 Very much so. If you can get it for under $80 from a reliable seller, get it.
  
 The sound quality is on par with VSonic's GR07 classic, which is $150. You can read jokers review on the original for details, as it sounds similar, although I don't detect the sibilance or treble differences he mentions. The cable is suspect though... I may have heard a driver go in and out because of cable flex this morning.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> Very much so. If you can get it for under $80 from a reliable seller, get it.
> 
> The sound quality is on par with VSonic's GR07 classic, which is $150. You can read jokers review on the original for details, as it sounds similar, although I don't detect the sibilance or treble differences he mentions. The cable is suspect though... I may have heard a driver go in and out because of cable flex this morning.




ok.....btw,gr07 CE is $100 from lmue. Thought it wld be lot cheaper, but from what you said i ll let it pass.


----------



## Hisoundfi

In anticipation of the hk2 arriving, I decided to jam the hk1 and mr-1. The hk1 is great, although a little bright and metallic sounding on the top end. Still, it's awesome with great lows and mids if you get a good seal. 

The mr-1 out of the box is not my cup of tea. The bass seems flabby and slow, and the treble is not crisp or detailed (red tips). I like to use an eq as little as possible, but decided to make some adjustments with this mr-1. I left the low bass and mids at zero, turned the high bass/low mids down a couple clicks, and turned the high mids/low treble up a couple clicks, and spiked the upper treble up about 4 clicks. They respond very well to eq adjustments and sound fantastic. 

Now, bring on the hk2!!!


----------



## 1clearhead

@bhazard
  
 Incredible thread!
  
 How did you mange to compile all the information you're sharing with us? -You don't really have to answer this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But, I applaud you for your efforts!


----------



## gelocks

Hello guys.
  
 Just letting you know that I recently sent my DonScorpio Drama's for measurements since there are NO graphs that I know of for them out there floating in the web (or at least I couldn't find any...). For a tidbit:
  

  
 So yes... these are very bassy 
 I own them of course and I can say that I like them a lot. I think they are fun cans, they look good and do a good job as portable headphones.
  
 My initial impressions:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/573826/the-basshead-club/10860#post_10441934
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/573826/the-basshead-club/10980#post_10457912
  
 If you'd like to see more measurements, send me a PM and I'll provide the link to them.
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://penonaudio.com/PENON-IEM

BOOM! Who's jumping first?


----------



## peter123

Note: Purchase any product (non-accessory) from our store can get it at member price of US9.99 ,*if you buy it at original price US99.90 ,we will not send the goods*.

Epic!

Fun gimmick.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hk2 + Penonaudio iem =$30


----------



## Hisoundfi

Why does it say "free gift" on the plug if it's 9.99 with any other purchase? Lol


----------



## knives

I am almost buying an earphone from them just for this Penon IEM


----------



## Netforce

I took the bait, buying one pair


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just bought 2 of them, total came to $19.98. Fingers crossed, hoping they don't come back saying I have to buy something else.


----------



## bhazard

1clearhead said:


> @bhazard
> 
> Incredible thread!
> 
> ...


 
 A mix of my own curiosity, and contributions from the head-fi community. A LOT of great stuff has been found since the start, and it's just gonna get better over time.


----------



## jant71

shawn71 said:


> @bhazard Believe you got a good deal for the xe800 purchase along with vivo phone? So if bought alone whats the best price it could be had?


 
  
 I have them in my Mistertao cart and they are $50 and some change including the domestic shipping( $49 plus $1.64 I think). Should be able to be found for $60 or less shipped a standard way. if you look, you can find a few sellers on Taobao that come in at the 300Yuan mark.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> A mix of my own curiosity, and contributions from the head-fi community. A LOT of great stuff has been found since the start, and it's just gonna get better over time.


 
 Always exciting stuff. Thanks!


----------



## salawat

why is the penon iem plus the hk2 still showing as 119.90 dollars for me? the price has not adjusted?


----------



## Hisoundfi

salawat said:


> why is the penon iem plus the hk2 still showing as 119.90 dollars for me? the price has not adjusted?


You must register an account to get the discount.


----------



## altrunox

This Penon IEM should be what iem?
 Looks well made.


----------



## mochill

I seen a DIY. Iem that looks the same with the same spec but costing $211... Its tuned like the akg3003


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> This Penon IEM should be what iem?
> Looks well made.


 
 IDK but I want it lol.


----------



## mochill

I think hk2 will be awesome


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Note: Purchase any product (non-accessory) from our store can get it at member price of US9.99 ,*if y ???ou buy it at original price US99.90 ,we will not send the goods*.
> 
> Epic!
> 
> Fun gimmick.




" PENON IEM HiFi In-ear Earphone Member Exclusive Not for Sale
Note: Purchase any product (non-accessory) from our store can get it at member price of US9.99 ,if you buy it at original price US99.90 ,we will not send the goods."

So, whats is the actual cost I wld be paying for this penon IEM?so what would I get if im not getting the.........goods?

Im literally scratching my head. :confused_face_2: so is it like coupon/rewards sort for future purchase
 if i buy any product along w/penon iem, of $90.xx?considering $9.xx for the iem?

Anyone who made transaction on this? Cld shed some light.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I think hk2 will be awesome


 

 Jamming my hk1 right now in anticipation.
  
 Can't wait!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I spent my evening updating my headphone inventory. Two things I realized...
  
 #1 I have too many
 #2 I spent too much money
  
 Damn you head fi...


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> I spent my evening updating my headphone inventory. Two things I realized...
> 
> #1 I have too many
> #2 I spent too much money
> ...




You liar! The truth tells me just one thing, you had too much money for those and still have enough to purchase IEMs now.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> You liar! The truth tells me just one thing, you had too much money for those and still have enough to purchase IEMs now.




+ me think so too


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> I took the bait, buying one pair






hisoundfi said:


> I just bought 2 of them, total came to $19.98. Fingers crossed, hoping they don't come back saying I have to buy something else.




Can't wait to see what you guys think. If they are any good, some people on this list will use it as an excuse to buy another IEM just to get these, too


----------



## Shawn71

Brainwavz come up with their 2nd behind the ear(Native style) IEM "S5".

 http://www.yourbrainwavz.com/s5.html

mp4nation sells for us$99.90 shipped....

 http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-s5-iem-earphones


----------



## Kamakahah

Logged in and still cannot get the penonaudio iem thing to work.

Nvm. Just randomly started working. Didn't change a thing.


----------



## Netforce

kamakahah said:


> Logged in and still cannot get the penonaudio iem thing to work.


 
 Just got sent this email from penon

  
 Asked them how to get it and received this as a response


----------



## Hisoundfi

@ Netforce 

Same here, I just ordered another hk2 so I could get them. Penonaudio is really good with customer service.


----------



## Kamakahah

hisoundfi said:


> @ Netforce
> 
> Same here, I just ordered another hk2 so I could get them. Penonaudio is really good with customer service.




+1, did the same.
Had the ivery IS1 arrive today. Listened for about an hour before starting the burn. Not bad for $6.50. It won't be sitting at the top of the pile, but it has made me curious enough to begin burning it in.


----------



## Hisoundfi

A particularhead fier is raving about them ivery is-1. For 7 bucks iit's worth a shot. Worst case scenario, it ruins their credibility. 

I have a lot of interesting stuff coming in to check out. Now I just have to sit here and wait like a kid around Christmas time lol


----------



## mochill

Ordered the hk2 and kt100 and getting the penonaudio item


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fingers crossed on the penon iem. 

The "free gift" logo on the plug isn't very promising however lol. 

Specs are good though!


----------



## Baycode

hisoundfi said:


> Fingers crossed on the penon iem.
> 
> The "free gift" logo on the plug isn't very promising however lol.
> 
> Specs are good though!




You can cover it (tha jack) with a small piece of heat shrink tubing


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Fingers crossed on the penon iem.
> 
> The "free gift" logo on the plug isn't very promising however lol.
> 
> Specs are good though!







baycode said:


> You can cover it (tha jack) with a small piece of heat shrink tubing




Me likey heat shrink tubing ....



Or 3D vinyl sticker


----------



## bhazard

My Tenore finally came today... and out of the box I prefer the Vivo XE800.


----------



## mochill

Vivo xe800 would be $99-$125 and tenore is $35-$60 so I see why and don't forget the biocell drivers


----------



## twister6

... and don't forget, Tenores will require 100hr burn in.  Still, don't expect tremendous bass quantity, but the reference sound quality is there.


----------



## MuZo2

bhazard said:


> My Tenore finally came today... and out of the box I prefer the Vivo XE800.


 
 Do you also prefer XE800 over Havi?


----------



## peter123

Tangmai F1 arrived today after playing around with some different tips I've finally settled on the Fidelio S2 tips (again, I see a trend here). 

The Tangmai F1 are 6ish on Taobao but ended up 12ish after freight and fees.

I don't have the time for a full review now but the initial impressions are very good. Too much bass for my preference but not more than that I can still enjoy them. The bass is not bloated but a bit too boomy and heavy. The rest of the soundspecter actually sounds very nice and they're also very clear sounding. I definitely like them better than the KZ a1 for those of you familiar with them.

I'm sorry but that's all I got time for now.


----------



## bhazard

muzo2 said:


> Do you also prefer XE800 over Havi?


 
 They are compliments to each other. The Havi is the soundstage king. The XE800 has the stronger, more pleasing bass with the same level of accuracy. Both are higher quality than their prices indicate.
  
 They sound incredible off the Xplay 3S. The Ostry KC06A is awesome for movies on it too, where the DTS-X: Headphone makes realistic surround sound. I don't know of any other movie player with DTS-X so far, but it works great. The only thing that lacks is No LTE on TMobile, and the GPS sucks, but I can live with that, for now. 
  
 When I get time I'll do a full page review on the XE800 and Xplay 3S. For phones as an audio/movie player, and DAC wise, nothing comes close to it right now.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> They are compliments to each other. The Havi is the soundstage king. The XE800 has the stronger, more pleasing bass with the same level of accuracy. Both are higher quality than their prices indicate.
> 
> They sound incredible off the Xplay 3S. The Ostry KC06A is awesome for movies on it too, where the DTS-X: Headphone makes realistic surround sound. I don't know of any other movie player with DTS-X so far, but it works great. The only thing that lacks is No LTE on TMobile, and the GPS sucks, but I can live with that, for now.
> 
> When I get time I'll do a full page review on the XE800 and Xplay 3S. For phones as an audio/movie player, and DAC wise, nothing comes close to it right now.


 
 So you like XE800 over KC06A?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> So you like XE800 over KC06A?


 
 Yep. The XE800 is more monitor like. More neutral mids, better highs, Not as strong bass wise but seemingly more accurate.
  
 The XE800 is a Vsonic GR07BE/Classic hybrid like sound of its own. It definitely is a Vsonic IEM though, even has the "V" symbol on the tips, which are just like the VSD1S tips.


----------



## robervaul

Please, someone could translate this comparison?
  
 Tangmai F1 vs Piston

 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.o1Cm25&id=39450683815

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-2014-new-arrival-Tangmai-metal-in-ear-headphone-with-microphone-for-mobile-phone-PC/1934977571.html


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> Please, someone could translate this comparison?
> 
> Tangmai F1 vs Piston
> 
> ...


 
  
 Smooth body style             <Vision>         Rough edges/A little wide
  
 Deeper bass/better treble  <Sound>         Fair bass/Fair treble
  
 Better fit                             <Feeling>        Awkward fit
  
 Tangle free wires               <Cables>        Easily can get tangled (on the thin side)
  
  
 .....hope this helps. I had a Chinese friend help me to translate for you.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> Smooth body style             <Vision>         Rough edges/A little wide
> 
> Deeper bass/better treble  <Sound>         Fair bass/Fair treble
> 
> ...


 
 Bold words. Do they perform as advertised?
 From an unknown Chinese brand, those are some pretty bold words. But hey, Chinese marketing: always saying that their products are better than others -- with "proof" to boot! I mean, did you *see* the FR graphs on the Pistons 2?
  
 Also, they *never* mention the *midrange* when they talk about sound. Does that mean that they're more V-shaped?


----------



## DJScope

thatbeatsguy said:


> Bold words. Do they perform as advertised?
> From an unknown Chinese brand, those are some pretty bold words. But hey, Chinese marketing: always saying that their products are better than others -- with "proof" to boot! I mean, did you *see* the FR graphs on the Pistons 2?
> 
> Also, they *never* mention the *midrange* when they talk about sound. Does that mean that they're more V-shaped?


 
  
 Marketing, lying? NEVER!


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> Bold words. Do they perform as advertised?
> From an unknown Chinese brand, those are some pretty bold words. But hey, Chinese marketing: always saying that their products are better than others -- with "proof" to boot! I mean, did you *see* the FR graphs on the Pistons 2?
> 
> Also, they *never* mention the *midrange* when they talk about sound. Does that mean that they're more V-shaped?


 
  
 + 1. Just translating
  
 But seriously, it's hard to beat the pistons, especially an unknown brand pushing their efforts too far!......totally agree with you!


----------



## Purple07

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-6422943960.26.UlArGc&id=38101356382


1clearhead said:


> Smooth body style             <Vision>         Rough edges/A little wide
> 
> Deeper bass/better treble  <Sound>         Fair bass/Fair treble
> 
> ...


 
 Tangmai F1                                                                                 XX Mi
  
 sleek, smooth styling                                            <Looks>  A little wide
 Deep Bass but do not skimp on mid and treble <sound>  good mids and highs but not enough bass
 Ergonomically designed for better fit                    <Feel>  Wide design causes awkward fit.
 Imported flat wires, tangle free                           <Cables>  classical type wires, easy to get tangled


----------



## Purple07

peter123 said:


> Tangmai F1 arrived today after playing around with some different tips I've finally settled on the Fidelio S2 tips (again, I see a trend here).
> 
> The Tangmai F1 are 6ish on Taobao but ended up 12ish after freight and fees.
> 
> ...


 
 tell ya F1 has more bass =) i can feel that bass impact more than pistons


----------



## bhazard

Still not thrilled with the Tenore. Too much bass over everything else. The highs are too smoothed out, and the mids are a bit "laid back". Needs a lot of power too.
  
 Had I not heard the KC06A, Havi, or XE800, I'd be more impressed, but they fall behind those 3.


----------



## kahaluu

Does the Tenore's take more power to drive than the Havi's?


----------



## peter123

kahaluu said:


> Does the Tenore's take more power to drive than the Havi's?




Nope, not even close.


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, I just got a $35 dollar eBay bucks certificate, and those ttpod t1E on bigbargainonlone are looking really sexy. 

Anybody have them? Heard them? 

Impressions? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mochill

Why don't you be the first


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> So, I just got a $35 dollar eBay bucks certificate, and those ttpod t1E on bigbargainonlone are looking really sexy.
> 
> Anybody have them? Heard them?
> 
> ...


 
 They are a bass boosted version of the original, which is now the "balanced" version.


----------



## laon

I quite like how DM2 turned out to be after many many hours of burn-in. If Sidy could get the upper mid better next time they'd get one hell of an IEM.

Best thing though it sounds quite good already straight out of my phone output, unlike KC06 and A83 which need some power to get them to truly "sing", though this also mean that DM2 don't scale quite as well as those two.


----------



## Hisoundfi

laon said:


> I quite like how DM2 turned out to be after many many hours of burn-in. If Sidy could get the upper mid better next time they'd get one hell of an IEM.
> 
> Best thing though it sounds quite good already straight out of my phone output, unlike KC06 and A83 which need some power to get them to truly "sing", though this also mean that DM2 don't scale quite as well as those two.


while the high mids/treble might not be on par with the kc06 or Havi, I feel it is adequate. It seems splashy, but I honestly kind of enjoy it now. The bass and mids on these are truly epic (red filters applied). 

I use the sony f806 Walkman and fiio e18 for an amp on these, and feel that amplification actually cleans up the high mids/treble quite well IMHO. 

I should post my a-b comparison in our pm in regards to these in comparison to kc06.

I know it won't ever get the hype train going with the dm2, because people will pick them apart about the previously mentioned issues. I will say the if it prevents someone from buying them or at least giving them a listen, they are missing out on one of the best and most unique and entertaining soundstages I've ever heard in an iem. 

laon, please share your thoughts a little more about how the burn in processed helped, and maybe share some impressions on the Soundstage. 

Thanks


----------



## r2muchstuff

bhazard said:


> They are a bass boosted version of the original, which is now the "balanced" version.


 
 OK,
  
 So would the "bass boosted" version be an improvement over the "balanced" version?
  
 And how do they compare the more popular IEMs discussed here?
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Why don't you be the first


You dare me bro?


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Still not thrilled with the Tenore. Too much bass over everything else. The highs are too smoothed out, and the mids are a bit "laid back". Needs a lot of power too.
> 
> Had I not heard the KC06A, Havi, or XE800, I'd be more impressed, but they fall behind those 3.


 
  
 Our ears are different, or our tenores are different, or both! There is definitely not too much bass in my replacement tenores. The mids and highs might be as you describe though. It makes me think "neutral" and  "non-fatiguing" and very enjoyable. They sound very good to me, but at this point I do like the kc06's more (and the nozzle vent mod seems to increase their sub-bass of the kc06's a bit, which I am enjoying).


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Got the Earwax ER99 and ER100 and I must say that the ER100 impressed me a lot, even though I'm not a basshead. For someone that is looking for a bass heavy IEM - I think that this is one of the best choices out there. But it has more than a deep and tight bass to offer. It's a V shaped IEM with a well extended, but not sibilant treble. It has a solid build quality and a great, thick cable that has no memory that is terminated with a sturdy plug which I have never seen in IEMs. The seal is good compared to other IEMs with the same shape but it required a bit of tip rolling. I was satisfied with the seal I got using an olive shaped medium tips.
  
 I have a little issue with comfort though. I can listen to those IEMs only in a certain position. The moment I tilt my head forward, I loose a bit of the treble extension. I have 3 pairs of different IEMs with the same form factor and it happens with all of them. So I guess it's just the shape and the size of my small ears to blame.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Our ears are different, or our tenores are different, or both! There is definitely not too much bass in my replacement tenores. The mids and highs might be as you describe though. It makes me think "neutral" and  "non-fatiguing" and very enjoyable. They sound very good to me, but at this point I do like the kc06's more (and the nozzle vent mod seems to increase their sub-bass of the kc06's a bit, which I am enjoying).


 

 Same here, my Tenores are very "reference" sounding.  If you follow Tenores thread, people are talking about 2 versions (due to manufacturing variation?!?) with one being "bassy".  I like their sound, but for me it's missing extra bass quantity


----------



## laon

hisoundfi said:


> while the high mids/treble might not be on par with the kc06 or Havi, I feel it is adequate. It seems splashy, but I honestly kind of enjoy it now. The bass and mids on these are truly epic (red filters applied).
> 
> I use the sony f806 Walkman and fiio e18 for an amp on these, and feel that amplification actually cleans up the high mids/treble quite well IMHO.
> 
> ...




There are improvement with better source and amp but not quite as noticeable as other phone I have. Yeah you should, those are pretty good detailed comparison which is a waste to just rot in my inbox. 

I agree about the soundstage, I dunno how to describe it, it's not huge or small, not aggressive or laid back if there's one word that fit it's _enveloping_, probably due to the unique shape of the housing. Before the burn-in I'd likened DM2's sound to a radio (yeah it was that bad lol) especially upper mid-high region, now almost everything cleaned up very nicely. 

Oh and if I have to choose I'd take DM2 over 215 or RE400, yes really.


----------



## mochill

I dare you


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> Still not thrilled with the Tenore. Too much bass over everything else. The highs are too smoothed out, and the mids are a bit "laid back". Needs a lot of power too.
> 
> Had I not heard the KC06A, Havi, or XE800, I'd be more impressed, but they fall behind those 3.


 
 Sounds like you got one of the bass boosted ones.  Did you buy from Amazon japan?
  
 My Tenore has forward mids, but not excessively forward.  Balanced across bass, mid, and treble.


----------



## Hisoundfi

laon said:


> There are improvement with better source and amp but not quite as noticeable as other phone I have. Yeah you should, those are pretty good detailed comparison which is a waste to just rot in my inbox.
> 
> I agree about the soundstage, I dunno how to describe it, it's not huge or small, not aggressive or laid back if there's one word that fit it's _enveloping_, probably due to the unique shape of the housing. Before the burn-in I'd likened DM2's sound to a radio (yeah it was that bad lol) especially upper mid-high region, now almost everything cleaned up very nicely.
> 
> Oh and if I have to choose I'd take DM2 over 215 or RE400, yes really.




Here's a comparison between DM2 and KC06...

I hope this gives people a feel a better perception of the DM2 after burn in. 

I never say something is better than another. I will point out what I prefer better in each IEM between the two you requested.
 
KC06- Is a more "reference" set. It is closer to flat signature than the dm2. It does have better and more accurate treble than the dm2 (I agree the treble on dm2 is it's worst attribute). the KC06 is superior in detail retrieval and micro details. The KC06 has better separation of sound than the dm2. KC06 is better for critical listening.
 
DM2- Is a more "high fi" set. It is better suited for music or soundtracks where you're looking for a more powerful sound. Still I wouldn't call them bass head phones (unless you put the black filters on which I never do). The dm2 is more musical than the KC06 IMHO. Some people would disagree, but I absolutely love the soundstage on the dm2. It gives a "front row of the concert" feel. The bass and mids on the dm2 are perfect for my listening preference, therefore I prefer them over the KC06 in these areas. Again, some would agree to disagree. The treble has improved tremendously from when I first purchased them (I was disappointed in them out of the box). It is still a touch splashy up top, but separation has improved and is much more tolerable now. Dm2 is better for aggressive and in your face music and soundtracks.
 
These are the things I feel they are tied on...
 
Both are easy to drive, and both respond well to amplification and eq adjustments (although I don't feel the need to adjust eq on either pair). Build quality and ergonomics are a tie (both of them are lacking a much needed cinch cable). Soundstage would be a tie, but for different reasons (dm2 puts you in the front row, KC06 puts you in the middle of the crowd).
 
Negatives...
 
KC06- The isolation on these are crap. You can hear just about everything around you. I think the KC06 would be a giant killer if it had more sub bass, hence Ostry coming out with the KC06a. The over the ear design and no cinch cable makes no sense to me. The small carrying case forces you to wrap these up snug to put them away, and the cable has memory and stays flexed where it is wrapped. The strain relief on the plug is a red flag so I will have to be careful with it so I don't end up shorting it out.
 
DM2- The isolation on these aren't that great with the preferred red tips (because of filter vent). I think the dm2 would be a giant killer if it could have improved in the high mids/treble area. they have a tendency to slip out of my ears (figured out how to prevent that by going over ear with guides). The tin case they come in is not ideal for transport as I feel they would eventually start chipping the finish on the housings (I used the extra bag from my havi for them). They need better strain reliefs where the cable meets the housing.
 
 
Both of these sets are fantastic and worth every penny I paid for them. I rate them very close in terms of my personal rankings, and for different reasons.


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> KC06- The isolation on these are crap. You can hear just about everything around you. I think the KC06 would be a giant killer if it had more sub bass, hence Ostry coming out with the KC06a. The over the ear design and no cinch cable makes no sense to me. The small carrying case forces you to wrap these up snug to put them away, and the cable has memory and stays flexed where it is wrapped. The strain relief on the plug is a red flag so I will have to be careful with it so I don't end up shorting it out.
> 
> DM2- The isolation on these aren't that great with the preferred red tips (because of filter vent). I think the dm2 would be a giant killer if it could have improved in the high mids/treble area. they have a tendency to slip out of my ears (figured out how to prevent that by going over ear with guides). The tin case they come in is not ideal for transport as I feel they would eventually start chipping the finish on the housings (I used the extra bag from my havi for them). They need better strain reliefs where the cable meets the housing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice writeup! I hadn't heard of the DM2's, so I just took a look at their design. Their design is not for me - I greatly prefer IEM's that don't stick out much. But from your description, they are very good sounding IEM's for the price!


----------



## jant71

hal rockwell said:


> Got the Earwax ER99 and ER100 and I must say that the ER100 impressed me a lot, even though I'm not a basshead. For someone that is looking for a bass heavy IEM - I think that this is one of the best choices out there. But it has more than a deep and tight bass to offer. It's a V shaped IEM with a well extended, but not sibilant treble. It has a solid build quality and a great, thick cable that has no memory that is terminated with a sturdy plug which I have never seen in IEMs. The seal is good compared to other IEMs with the same shape but it required a bit of tip rolling. I was satisfied with the seal I got using an olive shaped medium tips.
> 
> I have a little issue with comfort though. I can listen to those IEMs only in a certain position. The moment I tilt my head forward, I loose a bit of the treble extension. I have 3 pairs of different IEMs with the same form factor and it happens with all of them. So I guess it's just the shape and the size of my small ears to blame.


 

 Hey, someone finally tried the ER100!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the impression. ER99 not so good? Might try a "DIY" CKS77X when they start to come out as I like that housing design.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ordered the clear ttpod t1E, looks awesome. Hopefully it sounds as good as it looks. 

Okay, that's the last one for a while


----------



## Hisoundfi

Does anyone know anything about the cogoo t02? Looks like a poor man's se215. 

Anybody own it? Impressions?


----------



## BenF

hisoundfi said:


> Does anyone know anything about the cogoo t02? Looks like a poor man's se215.
> 
> Anybody own it? Impressions?


 

 I ordered it, should get it in few weeks.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Does anyone know anything about the cogoo t02? Looks like a poor man's se215.
> 
> Anybody own it? Impressions?


 
 The poor man`s SE215 is the VSD3 
 Buy it


----------



## Hisoundfi

I ordered that before you were even born! 

Lol jkjk, but for reals it's otw from my boy Penonaudio along with my hk2 and my penon iems.


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> Here's a comparison between DM2 and KC06...
> 
> I hope this gives people a feel a better perception of the DM2 after burn in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've listened to the KC06 plenty of times at my local headphone shop here in China. Believe me, or not, if you want sub-bass like IEM's with the similar signature of the KC06 (call me crazy), try the Philips SHE-3580/90 with the "sky-blue medium tips from vsonic". I know some here might think I'm comparing penny's to dollars, but just try it. It doesn't hurt to try. That's just my 2 cent's.
  
 Here's some picks.
  
 Third set from the left is the sky-blue medium tips I'm talking about.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

jant71 said:


> Hey, someone finally tried the ER100!:etysmile: Thanks for the impression. ER99 not so good? Might try a "DIY" CKS77X when they start to come out as I like that housing design.




I didn't have enough time to listen to both of them but my first impression is that I would choose ER100 over the ER99 every time. I'll update after I had more time with them. 



hisoundfi said:


> Does anyone know anything about the cogoo t02? Looks like a poor man's se215.
> 
> Anybody own it? Impressions?




I own the Cogoo t02. They sound great for IEMs that cheap. They don't extend too much into bass or treble nor they are very resolving but the sound is more than acceptable for the price. The only thing that truly bothered me is the cord. It's too stiff and springy and doesn't stay in place when worn over ear. I had to buy earhooks from penonaudio.com to keep the cord in place. 5$ earhooks to use 5$ IEMs but I had to do it cause I use them while jogging and adjusting the cable every couple of steps was really annoying.


----------



## Krait

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Electronic-2014-New-Top-Quality-Earphone-Headphones-Headset-For-Xiaomi-Piston-with-Remote-Mic-For-Samsung/1867073608.html

 4.85€ with free shipping, 2 days left. Shall I risk it? According to the OP, these are one of his favourites.


----------



## DJScope

krait said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Electronic-2014-New-Top-Quality-Earphone-Headphones-Headset-For-Xiaomi-Piston-with-Remote-Mic-For-Samsung/1867073608.html
> 
> 
> 4.85€ with free shipping, 2 days left. Shall I risk it? According to the OP, these are one of his favourites.




They could be fakes.


----------



## Krait

djscope said:


> They could be fakes.


 

 They have barely no negative feedback, and for 5€ it's worth a shot...


----------



## Charliemotta

Sorry for the duplicate....


----------



## Charliemotta

krait said:


> They have barely no negative feedback, and for 5€ it's worth a shot...


 
 They are fakes.............This is what you want and what I bought from Amazon
Xiaomi 2nd V2.1 If Commemorative Limited Edition Piston Earphone Earbud with Remote & Mic


----------



## Doodier

charliemotta said:


> They are fakes.............This is what you want and what I bought from Amazon
> Xiaomi 2nd V2.1 If Commemorative Limited Edition Piston Earphone Earbud with Remote & Mic


 
 Umm, not really. There's still the 2.0 version which is different from the Commemorative LE and definitely NOT EVERYONE who's selling it is selling fakes. I don't know if this particular seller is selling the genuine 2.0 version though.. Would be an incredible deal for $6.5


----------



## Krait

doodier said:


> Umm, not really. There's still the 2.0 version which is different from the Commemorative LE and definitely NOT EVERYONE who's selling it is selling fakes. I don't know if this particular seller is selling the genuine 2.0 version though.. Would be an incredible deal for $6.5


 

 They're probably fakes. I've been seeing some videos of real vs. fake comparisons, and all the signs are there. Specially because the ones at aliexpress don't have the cardbox around the headphone case.

 Oh well, it was good while it lasted


----------



## Charliemotta

krait said:


> They're probably fakes. I've been seeing some videos of real vs. fake comparisons, and all the signs are there. Specially because the ones at aliexpress don't have the cardbox around the headphone case.
> 
> Oh well, it was good while it lasted


 
 Exactly, that's why I bought from Amazon.  ( I usually don't buy my iem's from Amazon)  Put that $6.50 towards the real deal.  IMO


----------



## Hisoundfi

Penonaudio, or Bigbargainonlone (eBay) 

Same seller

Buy your iems from him. It's no hassle, great service, and guaranteed authentic. 

You can't go wrong with Penonaudio


----------



## BenF

At this price, they absolutely have to be fakes.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hey guys,
      The Pistons 1.0 review is up! Well, I thought I'd keep it brief, but I guess that was a little too blunt, now, wasn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, since I've got nothing else to do, I decided to go forward and link you guys to the review. Here's the link below:
 http://thatbeatsguy.blogspot.com/2014/07/xiaomi-pistons-10-legends-prequel.html
  
      Also, thank you guys so much for helping me out in my audio journey thus far. You've all helped me learn of a lot of new things in the audiophile world, especially the world of Chinese-made headphones and IEMs. So yeah, this is a little tribute to all of you guys!
  
      I hope you like my review!


----------



## phillipwareham

Hi, I live in china and speak chinese. I recently boughta pair each of the gold v2 pistons and older steel ones on taobao for about 6 and 7 USD each. I contacted the seller and he said they were a loss leader for getting noticed and building reputation. my chinese friend in IT thinks they're maybe overstock or something. to me they sound better than my JVC HA~500S so if they're fake you'll have to be more knowledgeable than me to be 100% sure. At this price, I think most will be fake and I got lucky. the real v2s are only 99rmb, so if you're paying international shipping it's hardly worth going cheaper and taking a chance.


krait said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Electronic-2014-New-Top-Quality-Earphone-Headphones-Headset-For-Xiaomi-Piston-with-Remote-Mic-For-Samsung/1867073608.html
> 
> 
> 4.85€ with free shipping, 2 days left. Shall I risk it? According to the OP, these are one of his favourites.


----------



## DJScope

charliemotta said:


> Exactly, that's why I bought from Amazon.  ( I usually don't buy my iem's from Amazon)  Put that $6.50 towards the real deal.  IMO




I got mine straight from the Xiaomi website.


----------



## peter123

I ordered the Narmoo s1 yesterday on their 4'the of July sale.

Should be interesting to sw how they stuck up against all the Asian heroes, I remember someone asking a while ago.....


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the ttpod t1E and the dasetn mc5 special quantity ear buds ... If you sign up on dasetn.com and place a order for the mc5 you can get then for $10 versus $20 which it will be after the 2000pcs sell... And can't wait for the ttpod... Got them in the sexy purple from penonaudio  the ttpod is supposed to have better efficiency and better low end response plus better resolution and bigger soundstage ... So its gonna be awesome and mostly better then the tenore


----------



## mochill

So just read it uses biocelloluse drivers instead of synthetic nano material in the t1 original, that's why it will have better textures and response for sure


----------



## audiohurric4ne

mochill said:


> Just ordered the ttpod t1E and the dasetn mc5 special quantity ear buds ... If you sign up on dasetn.com and place a order for the mc5 you can get then for $10 versus $20 which it will be after the 2000pcs sell... And can't wait for the ttpod... Got them in the sexy purple from penonaudio  the ttpod is supposed to have better efficiency and better low end response plus better resolution and bigger soundstage ... So its gonna be awesome and mostly better then the tenore


 
 ordered the purple t1 e last week. hope to receive it this monday. suuper sexyy


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> So just read it uses biocelloluse drivers instead of synthetic nano material in the t1 original, that's why it will have better textures and response for sure




Now the word B-C mesmerizes me.


----------



## mochill

One of us one of us


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Just ordered the ttpod t1E and the dasetn mc5 special quantity ear buds ... If you sign up on dasetn.com and place a order for the mc5 you can get then for $10 versus $20 which it will be after the 2000pcs sell... And can't wait for the ttpod... Got them in the sexy purple from penonaudio  the ttpod is supposed to have better efficiency and better low end response plus better resolution and bigger soundstage ... So its gonna be awesome and mostly better then the tenore


 

 Why would they be "mostly better" than the Tenore? Aside from the potential variances in Tenore I thought the old Ttpod was inferior and this one one is only $10 more. Might be right there but not convinced in it being above any of "big three" HAVI/OSTRY/Good Tenore just yet.


----------



## Shawn71

jant71 said:


> Why would they be "mostly better" than the Tenore? Aside from the potential variances in Tenore I thought the old Ttpod was inferior and this one one is only $10 more. Might be right there but not convinced in it being above any of "big three" HAVI/OSTRY/Good Tenore just yet.




Yes these 3 stooges are really making waves here in our community.....talk of the town. I reckon more inputs on t1E though. And another thing im wondering how ttpod got the sourcing of B-C.........


----------



## MuZo2

It says some German supplier is it just marketing gimmick?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sidy hk2 came in!!! 

First impressions... 

Got a little driver flex inserting them just like the hk1. No biggie, I will just have to lift and insert. 

Very forward mids that sound pretty good. Sounds warm, with enough bass. Treble is present and not too hot. I do wish cymbals and high hats came through a touch more. Treble is different from hk1, it sounds much more natural and less metallic, while maintaining the sound stage I fell in love with on the hk1. After listening to it for 5 minutes I've already ordered another pair. These punch WAY beyond their $20 price tag! Bass is warm and present without being overpowering. More musical than analytical. Pianos sound amazing, guitars sound beautiful.

Sounds somewhere between the dm2 and the hk1.

I think I'm gna really like this thing! I gotta give them a little burn in time and good listen and I'll post more impressions. I'm pretty confident 50 hours of burn in will yield positive results. So far so good though, I'm looking forward to spending some time with these. 

Head fi over and out!


----------



## twister6

HK2 as in SIDY HK2 "heavy bass" version, right?  More bass (sub-/mid-bass) than DM2? 
  
 Plus, weren't you supposed to get Penonaudio own new phones with that?


----------



## nihontoman

Anyone here thinks that earmax clones of the addiem are worth trying out? I really want to get a BA phone and wanted ti get the rockit r50 but my paypal is messed up and won't be able to make it until the sale ends. So I looked into alliexpress and saw earmax addiem clones for 40 dolars. Are they worth it? Anyone heard one?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> HK2 as in SIDY HK2 "heavy bass" version, right?  More bass (sub-/mid-bass) than DM2?
> 
> It's kind of hard to determine which iem has more bass, pretty equal so far.
> 
> Plus, weren't you supposed to get Penonaudio own new phones with that?


they are all completely different iems. Take a look on Penonaudio it will clear things up.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The penon iem is coming in the vsd3s shipment.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> HK2 as in SIDY HK2 "heavy bass" version, right?  More bass (sub-/mid-bass) than DM2?
> 
> Plus, weren't you supposed to get Penonaudio own new phones with that?


It's hard to tell at this point in time which has more bass. So far it's pretty close.


----------



## twister6

On a subject of bass, I got today KC06 and KC06A.  Burn in is a must, had about 6hrs and it made a big difference.  Been listening and comparing these pairs to my other IEMs, after a short while put KC06 aside, and now can't take KC06A out of my ears. Switched to UE900 large tips to get a better isolation over stock tips, and I'm in heaven!!!  This is EXACTLY what I have been looking for a very long time!!!  My first quick impression paired up with AP100 and X5.
  
 The signature of KC06A is balanced with a slightly recessed mids, not v-shaped but just a bit pulled back to bring the power of the low end which is definitely enhanced in here.  Overall the sound is very musical, organic, full.  The timbre is textured and smooth, excellent layering and detailed separation.  Low end has a near perfect quantity (at least for my taste ) of sub-bass rumble to tickle your senses and a well rounded mid-bass punch.  Mids are detailed, and I really enjoyed presentation of vocals.  Treble is extended, crisp, but not too bright, just perfectly balanced.  With a right set of tips, you get a decent isolation.  Soundstage has a great width and depth, though you feel a bit closer to a stage.  In comparison to KC06A, KC06 has less sub-bass, not as detailed layering/separation of the sound, soundstage a bit narrower, treble doesn't extend as much, and overall sound is warmer which is noticeable especially with upper mids/vocals.  Still a great pair of phones for those who don't care much about extra bass (though KC06 still packs a surprising bass punch quantity), but in my opinion KC06A improvements bring them ahead of KC06.  In terms of build quality and design, I really enjoying ergonomics of the shell and how it doesn't stick out too much out of your ear.  Unique shape makes it very easy to identify L/R.  Headphone's strain relief is perfect, with included over-ear guides these could be worn wire up/down.  Surprisingly no chin slider is included.  Also, no microphonics effect.  Unfortunately cable jacket makes wire stiff/springy and creates a memory effect, probably the only negative comment I have so far about KC-series.
  
 As far as I can say right now (under new toy syndrome), considering I prefer balanced sound with enhanced bass and detailed vocals with a touch of brightness, I'm currently preferring KC06A over IM03/IM50, DM2, SS01 and Pistons.  They also edged out RE400 and Tenores.
  
 Will burn in more and post my detailed review with lots of pictures soon


----------



## kahaluu

Are the KC06 and KC06A basically the same dimensions?


----------



## altrunox

From where you bought the KC06A?


----------



## twister6

kahaluu said:


> Are the KC06 and KC06A basically the same dimensions?


 
  
 Identical!  Just a different design and the angle of my picture makes it hard to see it.


----------



## kahaluu

twister6 said:


> Identical!  Just a different design and the angle of my picture makes it hard to see it.


 

 Thanks. I love the KC06, but I'm really curious about the KC06A now.


----------



## twister6

kahaluu said:


> Thanks. I love the KC06, but I'm really curious about the KC06A now.


 
  
 Keep in mind, I got both of them at the same time, and formed a biased opinion right away   I was supposed to get KC06 a month ago and KC06A later, but both of the review units arrived at the same time, so I will have to review them together.
  
 Regarding where to get these, Ostry has a list of recommended sellers on their webpage: http://www.ostry.com.cn/cms/page?pagetitle=57q_5LiL6K-V5ZCs
  
 My personal recommendation is to keep checking with Penonaudio - the best source for headphones.  They don't have KC06A in stock yet, but will soon.  Ostry finished their second production batch of KC06A so you will see more of them around now.


----------



## kahaluu

Yes, Penonaudio is very reputable. I've done lot's of business with him.


----------



## Kamakahah

KC06A is fantastic. When you consider it's price, it really is hard to beat if you enjoy an aggressive sound.
It, like all audio equipment, has some flaws. If you can get past them or they don't bother you, then you have an amazing piece of gear. 
But that cable...what a bummer. It'll take some abuse, but it's so unruly.
I could have lived with that had it not been for the soundstage and treble peak that just happens to rub me the wrong way.
Glad some others are enjoying them.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 Thanks for the effort......looking @ your comment KC06A is kinda my preferred sound.


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> On a subject of bass, I got today KC06 and KC06A.  Burn in is a must, had about 6hrs and it made a big difference.  Been listening and comparing these pairs to my other IEMs, after a short while put KC06 aside, and now can't take KC06A out of my ears. Switched to UE900 large tips to get a better isolation over stock tips, and I'm in heaven!!!  This is EXACTLY what I have been looking for a very long time!!!  My first quick impression paired up with AP100 and X5.
> 
> The signature of KC06A is balanced with a slightly recessed mids, not v-shaped but just a bit pulled back to bring the power of the low end which is definitely enhanced in here.  Overall the sound is very musical, organic, full.  The timbre is textured and smooth, excellent layering and detailed separation.  Low end has a near perfect quantity (at least for my taste ) of sub-bass rumble to tickle your senses and a well rounded mid-bass punch.  Mids are detailed, and I really enjoyed presentation of vocals.  Treble is extended, crisp, but not too bright, just perfectly balanced.  With a right set of tips, you get a decent isolation.  Soundstage has a great width and depth, though you feel a bit closer to a stage.  In comparison to KC06A, KC06 has less sub-bass, not as detailed layering/separation of the sound, soundstage a bit narrower, treble doesn't extend as much, and overall sound is warmer which is noticeable especially with upper mids/vocals.  Still a great pair of phones for those who don't care much about extra bass (though KC06 still packs a surprising bass punch quantity), but in my opinion KC06A improvements bring them ahead of KC06.  In terms of build quality and design, I really enjoying ergonomics of the shell and how it doesn't stick out too much out of your ear.  Unique shape makes it very easy to identify L/R.  Headphone's strain relief is perfect, with included over-ear guides these could be worn wire up/down.  Surprisingly no chin slider is included.  Also, no microphonics effect.  Unfortunately cable jacket makes wire stiff/springy and creates a memory effect, probably the only negative comment I have so far about KC-series.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you tried the Ostry KC06 in a long comparison against the *Ivery IS-1's*? Personally, the IS-1 does better in details, and the sub-bass is hard to beat! I know, I compared them both for quite a while here in China, amped and unamped. The KC06 do provide a good higher-midrange to lower treble signature, though.
  
 But, you should look into the IS-1's when comparing. Seriously.
  
 .....I haven't compared them to the HAV3, KC06A, or VSD1S for that matter.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> Keep in mind, I got both of them at the same time, and formed a biased opinion right away   I was supposed to get KC06 a month ago and KC06A later, but both of the review units arrived at the same time, so I will have to review them together.
> 
> Regarding where to get these, Ostry has a list of recommended sellers on their webpage: http://www.ostry.com.cn/cms/page?pagetitle=57q_5LiL6K-V5ZCs
> 
> My personal recommendation is to keep checking with Penonaudio - the best source for headphones.  They don't have KC06A in stock yet, but will soon.  Ostry finished their second production batch of KC06A so you will see more of them around now.


 
 Yay, KC06 vs KC06A! I'm waiting on your review, especially with those pics of your granite countertop!


----------



## PeterDLai

Is the cable jacket on the KC06A worse (more unruly) than the KC06? I think someone else on these forums reported that, just wondering if your experience is the same.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Nice to see more KC06As are finally being released. 
I taped the vents on the body and poked some smaller pinholes in. I think it makes the bass a tad more controlled and focused, but I didn't sit and make comparisons or anything.
Film scores are glorious on them. Had a session with Nicholas Hooper's Harry Potter scores yesterday - so, so good.


----------



## PB-11

Guys, about to buy a new headphone (under $100) for movies/music (mostly beat songs with [thumping] bass) & a little bit of Counter Strike. So, Takstar Pro 80 or would you recommend some other model/brand. Or should I get "non" Chinese/Japanese headphone like Sony MDRV6, Creative Aurvana Live, Shure SRH440?


----------



## LanceP11

IMHO, the only Chinese IEM's worth purchasing are the bio-cellulose driver ones. Most others seem tragically consumer friendly tuned.


----------



## LanceP11

A bio-cellulose hybrid where the lows and mids are handle by BC driver, with a single BA tuned like the Zero Audio Singolos would be audio perfection?


----------



## LanceP11

You agree mochill?


----------



## LanceP11

pb-11 said:


> Guys, about to buy a new headphone (under $100) for movies/music (mostly beat songs with [thumping] bass) & a little bit of Counter Strike. So, Takstar Pro 80 or would you recommend some other model/brand. Or should I get "non" Chinese/Japanese headphone like Sony MDRV6, Creative Aurvana Live, Shure SRH440?




My full recommendation goes with the JVC HA-MR77X. The bass and soundstage with what you're asking for will blow your mind! CNT tech to perfection.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The driver flex on my hk2 is kind of ridiculous. I can't get a seal on my hk2 without getting driver flex, even when I try to avoid it. The treble extension leaves me with something to be desired. I don't hear too much in terms of micro details either. 

Despite these shortcomings the sound is great, but the driver flex is pretty annoying.


----------



## 1clearhead

pb-11 said:


> Guys, about to buy a new headphone (under $100) for movies/music (mostly beat songs with [thumping] bass) & a little bit of Counter Strike. So, Takstar Pro 80 or would you recommend some other model/brand. Or should I get "non" Chinese/Japanese headphone like Sony MDRV6, Creative Aurvana Live, Shure SRH440?


 
  
 The Takstar brand and their line-up are all great headphones.* I'm sure you'll be fine with the Pro 80's*. My personal favorite headphones are the Takstar TS-600 (or TS-610 "black"). To me there sub-bass is smooth and precise with open and clear mids and highs with detachable wires. Though, is mostly plastic housing, but very sturdy and comfortable.


----------



## Purple07

pb-11 said:


> Guys, about to buy a new headphone (under $100) for movies/music (mostly beat songs with [thumping] bass) & a little bit of Counter Strike. So, Takstar Pro 80 or would you recommend some other model/brand. Or should I get "non" Chinese/Japanese headphone like Sony MDRV6, Creative Aurvana Live, Shure SRH440?


 
 well, Sony is Japanese and Creative is Singaporean =) Few pages back someone posted about V-moda clones called KZ-LP and he prefers that to the pro 80. I've got the pro 80, imo its very good in terms of value for money. My only gripes are the metallic highs and stock pleather causing discomfort to my ears.


----------



## twister6

peterdlai said:


> Is the cable jacket on the KC06A worse (more unruly) than the KC06? I think someone else on these forums reported that, just wondering if your experience is the same.


 
 I found cable jacket to be identical out of the box between these two. Isn't it uses some antibacterial material? Once I'm done with a burn in, I will do my usual wrap around three fingers and put in a round headphone case. Btw, speaking of that, KC06A pouch is wider than the one included with KC06. It looks the same, just wider opening. I would have loved to see Tenore's like cable...


----------



## mochill

The zero audio doppios are perfect but a tad more subbass and treble and I'm complete


----------



## PB-11

purple07 said:


> well, Sony is Japanese and Creative is Singaporean =) Few pages back someone posted about V-moda clones called KZ-LP and he prefers that to the pro 80. I've got the pro 80, imo its very good in terms of value for money. My only gripes are the metallic highs and stock pleather causing discomfort to my ears.


 
  
 Thanks, so I went through couple of pages & found the posts related to KZ-LP http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3915#post_10648443
  
 Looks good so far. Plus, if it has microphone (not sure?), then that would be additional bonus.
  
 Tagging those users to get the fresh opinion on these two headphones
 @Doodier @robakri @peter123
  
 Which one would you guys recommend between KZ-LP & Takstar Pro-80?
  
 EDIT: How to tag/mention a user in the post?
  
 EDIT 2: I see on TaoBao that there's another version KZ-LP2 available?


----------



## Doodier

If you want the mic you have to buy the version "with wheat" or something similar.. Weird translation is weird  I have never heard Pro80 and I haven't had much time lately to listen to the KZ-LP so I don't think I'll be of much use to you. I'm sure @peter123 will help you a lot more


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> The zero audio doppios are perfect but a tad more subbass and treble and I'm complete


 
 Not too crazy about Doppios anymore because they overlap with other phones I have. Also, they are a bit on a heavy side, and too sensitive to match output of AP100 which is my preferred DAP now. I really like the easy fit of Ostry's, reminds me a lot of UE600. Will be burning these for a day before forming a final opinion. 
  
 Waiting for VSD3S as well, will be interesting to see how they stack up against O'sTry


----------



## PB-11

doodier said:


> If you want the mic you have to buy the version "with wheat" or something similar.. Weird translation is weird  I have never heard Pro80 and I haven't had much time lately to listen to the KZ-LP so I don't think I'll be of much use to you. I'm sure @peter123 will help you a lot more


 
  
 Ah, thanks for clarifying the mic part. You are right that's a weird translation. I thought it was some color choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 By the way, did you buy it from Aliexpress & how much did you pay for it?


----------



## jant71

Anybody try Remax yet?? They are on Amazon and Newegg(as part of the from ASIA series):
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4N51NF9015
  
 Look like a CKM500 with a metal tin some decent tips and a vinyl pouch.


----------



## Doodier

pb-11 said:


> Ah, thanks for clarifying the mic part. You are right that's a weird translation. I thought it was some color choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought it from taobao and got it shipped via forwarding service. Mistertao, if I remember correctly. Cost me about $25 without the mic.


----------



## 1clearhead

jant71 said:


> Anybody try Remax yet?? They are on Amazon and Newegg(as part of the from ASIA series):
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4N51NF9015
> 
> Look like a CKM500 with a metal tin some decent tips and a vinyl pouch.


 
  
 Yes, I have.
  
 They have a Remax store here in China.
  
 They're very well made.......has clear mids -not forward or laid-back. Very clear treble. And finally, the bass is more mid-bass focused.


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> I bought it from taobao and got it shipped via forwarding service. Mistertao, if I remember correctly. Cost me about $25 without the mic.




I'm on holiday with ten other persons at the moment so not much time for head-fi 

Very sort:
LP KZ: You want the original version and not the 2 according to other users. I've only tried them briefly since I bought them for my son and he loves them. They're crazy good for about $40 shipped but I don't think they all up there with the Pro80's.

Pro80: Very, very good. I bought them for $80 and they're absolutely worth it if you can get them even cheaper and are planning to use them at home I'd say go for it. The coiled cable makes them less ideal for portable use IMO and I also think they're a bit big to wear outside. Check out the Takstar thread for pads upgrade as well.

I would also like to add the Son Scorpio Dolphins to the options. If you plan on portable use they're the ones to get. I prefer their sound over the Pro80 and they're with me here in Spain as the only pair of headphones 

Sorry that I can't be of more help right now.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I'm *on holiday *with ten other persons at the moment so not much time for head-fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 On holiday in Spain, I hope it's on Mallorca


----------



## swmkdr

Anyone receive their Penon IEMs yet?


----------



## peter123

@Twister

It's Marbella but I'll survive 

Been in Mallorca the last three years so it was time for a change.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sadly this hk2 is starting to turn out not so good. I burned them through the night hoping to get some positive results but got the opposite. The mids have taken a step back, bass is overwhelming and bloated, and the treble has not come forward at all, not to mention the ridiculous driver flex. Kinda bummed right now...


----------



## LanceP11

Soun





hisoundfi said:


> Sadly this hk2 is starting to turn out not so good. I burned them through the night hoping to get some positive results but got the opposite. The mids have taken a step back, bass is overwhelming and bloated, and the treble has not come forward at all, not to mention the ridiculous driver flex. Kinda bummed right now...


 

Sounds like your typical commercially tuned Chinese IEM. Pretty much standard, unless we're talking Havi or Ostry's.


----------



## mochill

Keep burning them in and let us know


----------



## LanceP11

mochill, I've got a pair of Doppios coming in. Do you think they are top tier? As good as Havi, FX850, or DUNU 2K?


----------



## PB-11

doodier said:


> I bought it from taobao and got it shipped via forwarding service. Mistertao, if I remember correctly. Cost me about $25 without the mic.


 
  
 Thanks, yea another user bhazard recommended the same forwarding service.
  


peter123 said:


> I'm on holiday with ten other persons at the moment so not much time for head-fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm alright, I'm leaning towards Pro 80, so I'll order it for now. Will see if I get a chance (budget wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to order KZ-LP in a month or so. Thanks a lot for the help!
  
  
 So, now that the headphones are finalized. I'm thinking of ordering IEM too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (need two, one under $30 & another under $10) 
  
 Quick forum search gives me Earmax ER80 (~$30 with silver wire), KZ-A1 (~$9), Moxpad X3 (~$15). Any other/better recommendations?
  
 I have question though, say the best Chinese IEM under $30, will it really perform almost equivalent to some branded $100 IEM? Reason I'm asking is, should I get some decent IEM ($30-$40) locally or these Chinese IEM will simply out-perform them & are worth buying instead?


----------



## LanceP11

pb-11 said:


> Thanks, yea another user bhazard recommended the same forwarding service.
> 
> 
> Hmm alright, I'm leaning towards Pro 80, so I'll order it for now. Will see if I get a chance (budget wise  ) to order KZ-LP in a month or so. Thanks a lot for the help!
> ...




Sorry but there's no single $30 Chinese IEM that performs like a $100 brand IEM. The closest thing you'll get is maybe the Xaiomi Piston 2.0, 2.1, IF ect ect series, or VSonic GR02 bass series?? That would be it. Maybe VSD1S is willing to go to $35?


----------



## 1clearhead

pb-11 said:


> Thanks, yea another user bhazard recommended the same forwarding service.
> 
> 
> Hmm alright, I'm leaning towards Pro 80, so I'll order it for now. Will see if I get a chance (budget wise
> ...


 
  
 Or, you could take a chance with the *Ivery IS-1 (Liberty)*. Under $10 dollars, I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## peter123

pb-11 said:


> Thanks, yea another user bhazard recommended the same forwarding service.
> 
> 
> Hmm alright, I'm leaning towards Pro 80, so I'll order it for now. Will see if I get a chance (budget wise  ) to order KZ-LP in a month or so. Thanks a lot for the help!
> ...




For about $10 the Tangmai F1 are probably the best I've heard so far only beaten by Intopic Jazz i57 buy they're very hard to find.

I'm also very pleased with Mister Tao.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> For about $10 the Tangmai F1 are probably the best I've heard so far only beaten by Intopic Jazz i57 buy they're very hard to find.
> 
> I'm also very pleased with Mister Tao.


 
  
 Better than the Pistons?


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> Better than the Pistons?




No but he asked for suggestion at $10 and the F1 is better than the kz a1. I got the Pistons when they were $19 shipped and now they're about $30 so different prices.

The F1 is not very far from the Pistons though.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> For about $10 the Tangmai F1 are probably the best I've heard so far only beaten by Intopic Jazz i57 buy they're very hard to find.
> 
> I'm also very pleased with Mister Tao.


 
 For $9.00 free shipping, the KZ-A1 can't be beat. I just bought a 2nd one for a spare.  Just my opinion. You did say under $10.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-KZ-A1-mobile-phone-earphones-without-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-in-ear-headset-earphones-high/615477_1450363254.html


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> For $9.00 free shipping, the KZ-A1 can't be beat. I just bought a 2nd one for a spare.  Just my opinion. You did say under $10.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-KZ-A1-mobile-phone-earphones-without-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-in-ear-headset-earphones-high/615477_1450363254.html




I agree, however the F1 and Jazz i57 are both superior if one can find the extra $2 and stretch the budget to $12


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> I agree, however the F1 and Jazz i57 are both superior if one can find the extra $2 and stretch the budget to $12


 
 Thanks again Peter..now I'll have to buy those just to make sure...and I said I was all done for a while...lol.   Is the Jazz i57 made by Tangmai too.


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> Thanks again Peter..now I'll have to buy those just to make sure...and I said I was all done for a while...lol.   Is the Jazz i57 made by Tangmai too.


----------



## LanceP11

The Jazz are made by Intopic.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


>




Lol!




lancep11 said:


> The Jazz are made by Intopic.




That's correct


----------



## LanceP11

Apparently the Intopic Jazz are a v-shaped sound sig with hot treble and strong articulated bass with slightly recessed mids.


----------



## PB-11

Thanks again for all the reply guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 OK, so for the cheaper one I have KZ-A1, Tangmai F1 & Intopic Jazz i57 (provided I can find them)
  
 For 2nd, I have got Xaiomi Pistons, VSonic GR02, VSD1S.
  
 I see that no one commented on Earmax ER80, so are those not good enough or what?
  
 @1clearhead
  
 I did checked Ivery IS-1 earlier, but I think I saw some post where a user posted how the housing (don't know the exact term 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) broke when he was trying to change the tip. Quality seems bit flimsy? May be he got bad piece or something like that or may be I'm remembering the wrong earphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyways, thanks for recommending it I'll check that anyway. I suppose couple of users are still waiting for their piece, so might get more reviews in a week or so.


----------



## peter123

@PB-11

My IS-1 will be waiting for me when I get back home.......


----------



## Wokei

pb-11 said:


> Thanks again for all the reply guys!
> 
> OK, so for the cheaper one I have KZ-A1, Tangmai F1 & Intopic Jazz i57 (provided I can find them)
> 
> ...




Me like earwax ...think me did small review ...check out pg 275 onwards ...


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> @PB-11
> 
> My IS-1 will be waiting for me when I get back home.......


 
 Waiting a comparisson with them and Havi


----------



## Purple07

peter123 said:


> @PB-11
> 
> My IS-1 will be waiting for me when I get back home.......


 
 Hoping to get a proper Tangmai F1 review from you =)


----------



## Charliemotta

purple07 said:


> Hoping to get a proper Tangmai F1 review from you =)


 
 Yes me too Peter.


----------



## PB-11

peter123 said:


> @PB-11
> 
> My IS-1 will be waiting for me when I get back home.......


 
  
 Cool. Will wait for your review(s) then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


wokei said:


> Me like earwax ...think me did small review ...check out pg 275 onwards ...


 
  
 Thanks, will go through your review.


----------



## Purple07

altrunox said:


> Waiting a comparisson with them and Havi


 
 +1 Havi and a portable dac/amp definitely in my to buy list.


----------



## Wokei

Check out Topping NX1 portable headphone amp.. can b found in eBay for usd45 or check out the Topping NX1 thread in headfi


----------



## zunehdrocks

hisoundfi said:


> Sadly this hk2 is starting to turn out not so good. I burned them through the night hoping to get some positive results but got the opposite. The mids have taken a step back, bass is overwhelming and bloated, and the treble has not come forward at all, not to mention the ridiculous driver flex. Kinda bummed right now...


 

 Try some white noise
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/466827/free-burn-in-files


----------



## Purple07

wokei said:


> Check out Topping NX1 portable headphone amp.. can b found in eBay for usd45 or check out the Topping NX1 thread in headfi


 
 nx1 doesnt have dac, im looking at Fiio e17/18 or hippo cricri+dac


----------



## robakri

@peter123 really really looking forward to what you have to say about the extremely curious IS-1s. Have you received them yet? and if so, care to give a first impression?


----------



## Purple07

@peter123
 do you know where can i pick up some fidelio s2 spare tips?


----------



## peter123

robakri said:


> @peter123
> really really looking forward to what you have to say about the extremely curious IS-1s. Have you received them yet? and if so, care to give a first impression?




Sorry, I'm on holiday at the moment and won't be back for ten more days but they should be there when I get home.



purple07 said:


> @peter123
> do you know where can i pick up some fidelio s2 spare tips?




No but you can check out the "Heier" tips at lunashop they're (almost?) identical.


----------



## robakri

peter123 said:


> Sorry, I'm on holiday at the moment and won't be back for ten more days but they should be there when I get home.
> No but you can check out the "Heier" tips at lunashop they're (almost?) identical.


 
 Here's to hoping mine will have arrived by then!


----------



## mochill

Lancep11 the doppios are top tier reference iem


----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> Sorry, I'm on holiday at the moment and won't be back for ten more days but they should be there when I get home.




Did you OK that with anyone in this thread before going on holiday? (lol)

Hope you are having fun


----------



## Wokei

cel4145 said:


> Did you OK that with anyone in this thread before going on holiday? (lol)
> 
> Hope you are having fun




+ 1


----------



## LanceP11

mochill said:


> Lancep11 the doppios are top tier reference iem




Thanks mochill. I can't wait until mine arrive.


----------



## peter123

cel4145 said:


> Did you OK that with anyone in this thread before going on holiday? (lol)
> 
> Hope you are having fun







wokei said:


> + 1




Sorry guys, I forgot. I'll try to catch an earlier flight home


----------



## Pastapipo

I just took my holiday money and spend it more wisely than Peter (who needs relaxing sun anyway? my laptopscreen is bright enough); I bought a LG quadbeat!, oh there was a LG G2 f320k in the box too, which would be great if I had any friends to call. 
  
 These things are not kidding for their price tag. 
 Slightly V-shaped, mainly leaning to the bright side. but not as bright as the Moe-ss01.
 Nice balanced bass, doesn't dig that deep, but still delivers. 
 Mids are a bit recessed, the sound is clean.  
 Highs are prominent, but easy on the ear. They sound a little bit metallic, still not as much as the Intopic Jazz I57. 
 The sound is spacious, just not very "out of the head", very well placed. 
  
 Great budget choice, would recommend it for someone who isn't dying for bass or mids. 
  
 Disclaimer: stock tips, 2 days of use.


----------



## Zelda

pastapipo said:


> I just took my holiday money and spend it more wisely than Peter (who needs relaxing sun anyway? my laptopscreen is bright enough); I bought a LG quadbeat!, oh there was a LG G2 f320k in the box too, which would be great if I had any friends to call.
> 
> These things are not kidding for their price tag.
> Slightly V-shaped, mainly leaning to the bright side. but not as bright as the Moe-ss01.
> ...


 
 Which Quadbeat version?


----------



## Pastapipo

1st


----------



## LanceP11

pastapipo said:


> 1st




These are great. I vented them, and gave them to my kid. Adequate sub bass now for the top 40 enthusiast teen.


----------



## peter123

@Pastapipo

I feel that the Jazz i57 are more analog sounding than metallic sounding.

On the other side I'm pretty drunk at the moment but I still think I desirve the sun I'll get here ( although I must admit I'm more pink than brown )


----------



## salawat

just got the penon iems, they are very clear and the highs are good, however the bass is quite weak for me.


----------



## LanceP11

salawat said:


> just got the penon iems, they are very clear and the highs are good, however the bass is quite weak for me.




I notice they look like RE-400. They might be rebranded RE-400, since HiFi have the Re-400B coming out? Might explain the weak bass and good everything else?


----------



## twister6

salawat said:


> just got the penon iems, they are very clear and the highs are good, however the bass is quite weak for me.


 
  
 Got it today as well.  Only had a chance to burn in for a few hours, but so far I'm hearing a v-shaped warm sound signature.  Low end does extends, but I hear a dominating mid-bass hump with bass sounding a bit hollow.  I didn't find it weak, just a different low end signature where bass is not as punchy/aggressive and not as detailed separation of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Mids are clear, smooth, laid back, and recessed.  Maybe I need a bit more of burn in, but vocals sounds a bit veiled to me because of it's warmer signature.  Treble has a nice sparkle, detailed, but also has a sharp roll off.  Soundstage is wide and deep.  Cable is nice, soft, can easily wear these with wire up or down, though no chin slider.  Shells are lightweight (aluminum?), strain relief is actually part of the shell and it's metal as well; 3.5mm plug is straight and gold plated.  For under $10 these are actually pretty good!  Wonder who is the original manufacturer?  http://penonaudio.com/PENON-IEM


----------



## twister6

lancep11 said:


> I notice they look like RE-400. They might be rebranded RE-400, since HiFi have the Re-400B coming out? Might explain the weak bass and good everything else?


 

 No way, these are not RE400.  I have both RE400 and RE400B, and those have a warm neutral signature.  Btw, RE400B has been released long time ago as part of HM700 combo package since that DAP has balanced-wired output.  HM700 + RE400B is a sound combo to beat (the width and details of the sound is amazing), the only problem - to get the best out of HM700 you need either RE400B or RE600B.


----------



## LanceP11

The Songbird RE-600 never seemed to catch on? They must not have been that great a performer for the $500 asking price?


----------



## twister6

lancep11 said:


> The Songbird RE-600 never seemed to catch on? They must not have been that great a performer for the $500 asking price?


 
  
 In addition to a high price for a single dynamic driver, I also heard that going from RE400B ($100) to RE600B ($400) wasn't really 400% improvement in sound quality.  Also keep in mind, these are wired balanced (no ground connection), so you need an adapter to plug into a regular DAP or a smartphone.


----------



## mochill

They have a re600s for regular plug and not balanced


----------



## Zelda

lancep11 said:


> The Songbird RE-600 never seemed to catch on? They must not have been that great a performer for the $500 asking price?


 
 You never know. I've them and they sound too amazing. but need the right source


----------



## LanceP11

I've has the RE-ZERO, RE-0, and RE-400. I liked the ZERO best, but I couldn't ever get passed what I call the "soulless" bass of all three. Plus soundstage on all three was smallish.


----------



## Zelda

lancep11 said:


> I've has the RE-ZERO, RE-0, and RE-400. I liked the ZERO best, but I couldn't ever get passed what I call the "soulless" bass of all three. Plus soundstage on all three was smallish.


 
 I had all those 3 as well, and the RE-400B. and the RE600 is the "bassiest" from Hifiman so far. even in its single mode it has a small mid bass lift.
 but when it's in Balanced mode, it gets way much better. with the HM700 EQ you can even get thunderous low end response


----------



## LanceP11

zelda said:


> I had all those 3 as well, and the RE-400B. and the RE600 is the "bassiest" from Hifiman so far. even in its single mode it has a small mid bass lift.
> but when it's in Balanced mode, it gets way much better. with the HM700 EQ you can even get thunderous low end response




I've been eyeing the HM700, because it's the least expensive of the current batch of high end DAP's, and it looks sexy.


----------



## Netforce

Just got back from my littleish vacation and got my penon iems in. Had them in pretty quickly, tad bit of driver flex when I insert them, mid bass is quite strong in them and bit overwhelming. Not bad for $10 but not really to my liking.


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Got it today as well.  Only had a chance to burn in for a few hours, but so far I'm hearing a v-shaped warm sound signature.  Low end does extends, but I hear a dominating mid-bass hump with bass sounding a bit hollow.  I didn't find it weak, just a different low end signature where bass is not as punchy/aggressive and not as detailed separation of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Mids are clear, smooth, laid back, and recessed.  Maybe I need a bit more of burn in, but vocals sounds a bit veiled to me because of it's warmer signature.  Treble has a nice sparkle, detailed, but also has a sharp roll off.  Soundstage is wide and deep.  Cable is nice, soft, can easily wear these with wire up or down, though no chin slider.  Shells are lightweight (aluminum?), strain relief is actually part of the shell and it's metal as well; 3.5mm plug is straight and gold plated.  For under $10 these are actually pretty good!  Wonder who is the original manufacturer?  http://penonaudio.com/PENON-IEM


 
  
 Btw, I was told by Penonaudio, these need at least 50hrs of burn in for the sound to shine.  So, I'm definitely going to give it a few days of continuous burn in and will report back on how it sounds.


----------



## Purple07

peter123 said:


> Sorry, I'm on holiday at the moment and won't be back for ten more days but they should be there when I get home.
> No but you can check out the "Heier" tips at lunashop they're (almost?) identical.


 
 Heier doesnt show any results at lunashop =/


----------



## robakri

Just treated myself with the HAVI B3 old version from penonaudio. Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Zelda

lancep11 said:


> I've been eyeing the HM700, because it's the least expensive of the current batch of high end DAP's, and it looks sexy.


 
 i will have a review ready pretty soon


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> @Pastapipo
> 
> I feel that the Jazz i57 are more analog sounding than metallic sounding.
> 
> On the other side I'm pretty drunk at the moment but I still think I desirve the sun I'll get here ( although I must admit I'm more pink than brown )




Is that the Sangria speaking Peter?


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Is that the Sangria speaking Peter?




No, cerveza 

@Purple07 Hmm, they might have another name. I'll have to check when I get back home. Please remind me if I forget it. I'm pretty sure I read about them in the kc06 thread when I bought them so you could also check/ask there.


----------



## twister6

zelda said:


> i will have a review ready pretty soon


 

 Looking forward!  Will compare our notes


----------



## PeterDLai

purple07 said:


> Heier doesnt show any results at lunashop =/


 
  
 I believe he's referring to these.
  
 Heir Audio-style tips:
Small
Medium
Large


----------



## twister6

peterdlai said:


> I believe he's referring to these.
> 
> Heir Audio-style tips:
> Small
> ...


 

 Thanks for the links!  I wonder if these are the same I used on my Pistons (got it off a pair of some cheap headphones)


----------



## bhazard

*REVIEW: Vivo Xplay 3S + XE800  Mobile audio perfection (Xplay 3S review coming soon)*
  

  
  
  
*Vivo XE800 Specs:*

_ Basic parameters
_
_ Cable length:1.25m
_
_ Connector:3.5mm plug
_
_ Rated power:10mW
_
_ Maximum power:50mW
_
_ Frequency range:5 Hz-30000 Hz
_
_ Nominal Impedance:50 OHM
_
_ Sensitivity:110 dB
_
_ Mic Parameters
_
_ Frequency range:20 Hz-16000 Hz
_
_ Sensitivity:-42 ± 3dB
_
_ Interface Definition:L / R / GND / Mic
_
  
*Price: $60-99 (aliexpress, taobao, liaow)*
  
*Accessories (XE800)*:
 3 pairs of Vsonic VSD1 type eartips in S, M, L sizes.
  
 The barebones accessories packing is somewhat disappointing, but comfort, fit, and SQ from these stock tips pair up perfectly with the IEM. Since the XE800 was meant to be sold with the phone, the lack of accessories can be forgiven.
  
  
*Build & Design*:
 The teardrop shape of the XE800 and crisp white color is strikingly beautiful, yet simple. The design is very “Apple” like, almost as if this was an evolutionary upgrade to the earpods. 
  
 The inline mic performed admirably, allowing my voice to be heard clearly by any caller I tested with.
  
 The cable is not microphonic, and it provides a little “clip” to attach the split Y cables together for a cleaner look. Build quality is sturdy, but nothing really stands out cable wise compared to the shell design.
  

  
  
*Fit, Comfort, Isolation*:
 Outstanding. The XE800 fits like a glove in my ears. The moveable nozzle allowed me to tailor the IEM to my ear canal, and it provided one of the most comfortable fits I’ve had to date from a universal IEM. It allows the XE800 to be worn on any occasion, from sleeping to cardio at the gym. I almost hate using other in ears now. It also makes isolation top notch. This is all based on just the stock tips, as I felt they offered the best fit/sound out of all that I tried.
  
*Sound*:
 The XE800 is actually a modified Vsonic GR07 using the same biocellulose driver, made specifically for Vivo. The sound signature seems to be a hybrid of the GR07BE and Classic tuning, with nicely extended and slightly boosted bass, neutral mids, and pleasing neutral highs with an easing rolloff.
  
 Joker’s GR07BE review paints a picture of the XE800’s sound perfectly, except that sibilance now no longer exists, or it is so minor that I have not heard it in any tracks so far. 
http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/vsonic-gr07-bass-edition/
  
 The most impressive part is that the XE800 can be had for 1/3rd of the original GR07BE price from the right seller. This is a top tier IEM which bests the RE-400 and many others for sub $100 pricing.
  
*Comparisons*:
*RE-400 vs. XE800*:
 The only thing the XE800 lacks to the RE-400 is the accessory package. Aside from that, the stronger bass, neutral but prominent mids, more extended highs, and complete comfort push the XE800 far ahead of the “watermark” $99 previous champion.  
  
*AX-35 vs. XE800*
 No contest. The XE800 is better in every way again except for accessories.
  
*Havi B3 Pro 1 vs. XE800*
 These two are my current favorites. While the soundstage and imaging on the XE800 are excellent, the Havi Pro 1 is world class at this. No IEM or headphone has ever surpassed it in my testing, including the HE-500. The Havi matches up with the XE800 pound for pound in everything but bass, which is more prominent and pleasing in the XE800.
  
*Ostry KC06A vs XE800*
 These are actually very similar. Both have excellent bass and provide a full signature that punches well above their price points. The KC06A recesses its mids and boosts highs a tiny bit to compensate for the slightly bigger bass over the XE800, which is the more neutral signature set overall.
  
 (Do yourself a favor and try at least one of these sub $99 underrated monsters. They are worth every penny and then some.)
  
*Value*:
 The XE800 is an exceptional, rare IEM, based off of one of the best VSonic IEMs. If you can grab one, do so. You won’t be disappointed, and you’d be amazed at what <$99 can get you from China these days in audio.
  

  
  
*More info here*:
 http://www.vivo.com.cn/vivo/xe800/


----------



## PeterDLai

I kind of wish there were a black version of those XE800, though I wonder if the VSD3(S) is actually very similar to these since they're both newer VSONIC offerings.


----------



## cel4145

So Sonicelectronix has the NVX EX10S 2 for 1 deal on Ebay, $49.99 shipped: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-For-1-DEAL-NVX-EX10S-In-Ear-Earbud-Monitor-Headphone-w-PivoTip-15-EARTIPS/360982569788

Someone on the Deals Thread says that these are GR06 rebrands. If so, that's a heck of a deal 

Anyone know the details of that? Or do they just like like the GR06?

Here's their head-fi review in case anyone is interested in learning more: http://www.head-fi.org/t/632411/review-nvx-ex10s-another-solid-offering-from-a-new-audio-company


----------



## LanceP11

Thanks for the review, bhazard! I want!!!


----------



## audiohurric4ne

received my ttpod t1 e (new version) today. sexy purple colour


----------



## Wokei

audiohurric4ne said:


> received my ttpod t1 e (new version) today. sexy purple colour




Some pics ..please.

Good for you


----------



## audiohurric4ne

sorry for the bad photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wokei said:


> Some pics ..please.
> 
> Good for you


----------



## Wokei

audiohurric4ne said:


> sorry for the bad photo




They do look like Andoid logo first glance but only purple ...lol


----------



## peter123

@bhazard

Very nice review, seem to be great value for money.

I've got a question though:

Im not too found of the kc06 due to its poor soundstage depth and layering. As far as I understand there's not a big difference onkc06a. Is this better on the XE800?


----------



## Pastapipo

Just received the *Ivery IS-1. *
 They do sound acceptable for their price ($7), but nothing special.
  
 Bass centred sound, which is their only strength. Goes deep, resonates well, punchy,  a bit muddy, bit bloated.
 Mids are veiled, lack detail. Hollow.
 Especially voices sound poor, Thom Yorke is singing trough his lunch box.
 Highs sound a bit like "Shh"instead of "Tss". Lacks extension.
  
 I wouldn't recommend these. I'm donating these to my tone deaf room mate.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Just received the *Ivery IS-1.*
> They do sound acceptable for their price ($7), but nothing special.
> 
> Bass centred sound, which is their only strength. Goes deep, resonates well, punchy,  a bit muddy, bit bloated.
> ...




Pretty disappointing given the hype someone has tried to start on these. 

Makes one wonder.......


----------



## Kamakahah

pastapipo said:


> Just received the *Ivery IS-1.*
> They do sound acceptable for their price ($7), but nothing special.
> 
> Bass centred sound, which is their only strength. Goes deep, resonates well, punchy,  a bit muddy, bit bloated.
> ...




Pretty wicked driver flex as well.
I think the thing I like about them the most is the included tips, though mine only came with two pair.


----------



## Francisk

peter123 said:


> Pretty disappointing given the hype someone has tried to start on these.
> 
> Makes one wonder.......


 
  
 I totally agree with you peter123, the Ivery IS-1 is one of the biggest hype I've ever seen. The sound quality totally sucks...extreme driver flex...bass leaks into the mids...highs sounds metallic and splashy...and I can't imagine someone actually said it's comparable to the Sennheiser HD800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....makes me wonder too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The only thing good about the IS-1 is the price but honestly I'd say....don't waste your time on the IS-1


----------



## Baycode

My Penon IEM arrived today along with B3's (Pro2). Plugged in the burn-in station.
  

                                   (Tips that came with Penon's)


----------



## Purple07

peterdlai said:


> I believe he's referring to these.
> 
> Heir Audio-style tips:
> Small
> ...


 
 will purchase, thanks


----------



## Shawn71

baycode nice picture. Looks like the tips have narrow bores but yeah plenty of'em....and the gold shell and build quality is sexy and excellent.....so may be in abt 2-4 days I might see some impressions posted?


----------



## Shawn71

And the white tips are more of a cylindrical shape? Btw,mind posting initial impression? Right out of the box sound......


----------



## twister6

the shell is actually copper color   Oh, and after 20+ hrs of burn in, I still feel mids are recessed and more on a warm side (especially noticeable with vocals), not as bad, but they are.  Mid-bass hump is still there and dominating, treble extended, and the soundstage is pretty good.  For under $10 these are definitely a good deal to have.


----------



## Charliemotta

twister6 said:


> the shell is actually copper color   Oh, and after 20+ hrs of burn in, I still feel mids are recessed and more on a warm side (especially noticeable with vocals), not as bad, but they are.  Mid-bass hump is still there and dominating, treble extended, and the soundstage is pretty good.  For under $10 these are definitely a good deal to have.


 
 Wait a minute,  I got lost somewhere. The Penons were under $10??


----------



## Shawn71

And the white tips look like these......than spherical.

 http://m.dhgate.com/product/earphone-headset-for-nokia-with-mic-and-volume/156953778.html#pd-105

 http://www.dx.com/p/jtx-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-w-microphone-volume-control-for-nokia-n95-n76-n81-more-black-240595#.U71WR4Qt2W9


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> Wait a minute,  I got lost somewhere. The Penons were under $10??




Duh ..Charlie you miss this ...but you gotta buy another iem or headphone to get this at 10$.....fireeeeeee


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Duh ..Charlie you miss this ...but you gotta buy another iem or headphone to get this at 10$.....fireeeeeee




BUT first thing first,you shd register,if ur new there......only then u wld be able to see the price reduced and add no accessories along with it.


----------



## Baycode

shawn71 said:


> *http://www.dx.com/p/jtx-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-w-microphone-volume-control-for-nokia-n95-n76-n81-more-black-240595#.U71WR4Qt2W9*


 
  
 Yes, white eartip is exactly this one. These white silicones are included with the new Havi B3 package as well. Most interestingly they have the shallowest bore depth among my  huge tip collection. Also bore diameter is between large to medium. This makes them super clear sounding tips (tried both on B3 and Penon).


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Duh ..Charlie you miss this ...but you gotta buy another iem or headphone to get this at 10$.....fireeeeeee


 
 Oh yeah now I remember that deal.  You will have to excuse me forgetting that with my Cement Truck accident and everything....anyway I forgot what I was talking about.


----------



## Shawn71

baycode said:


> Yes, white eartip is exactly this one. These white silicones are included with the new Havi B3 package as well. Most interestingly they have the shallowest bore depth among my  huge tip collection. Also bore diameter is between large to medium. This makes them super clear sounding tips (tried both on B3 and Penon).




yes I agree......the nozzle easily snug fit in my canals with these and also the sound is better due to correct length of the tips that matches the entry of nozzle to the end of the tips and sound just fires directly from nozzle. I have it from my old Nokia headset.


----------



## Baycode

*Penon iem initial impressions:*
  
 Sounds very different from different sources: From Samsung Galaxy S2 they sound the worst. From my PC connected with Shelbrook Audio Mini Head Signature with dual BUF 634P opamps they sound very good. From iPod Touch 4th Gen connected to Topping NX1 with Fiio lineout cable, they sound excellent.
  
 Also different tips changes sound dramatically. This one is not going to be easy to review because of all these factors.
  
 But after about 3 hours of burn-in I can say they are *certainly better* than to be sent as a 10 USD or free gift iem.
  
 Included accessories are the tips you see on the photo. Nothing more...
  
  
 They have some mid bass dominance and slight mid bass hump. But they sound very clear and soundstage is very huge. In comparison to Reference Tenore's, Penon iems certainly have more in your face sound and more mid bass. To my ears, and in comparison to ref. Tenore, Penon iem have on par soundstage.
  
 One thing I like in Penon iem is you can listen on very low volumes and get pleasure. They are more suitable for low volume listening (and sounds more linear). Pushing the volume up makes things worse...
  
 It's cable is similar to the one on the Tenore but thicker. Iem housings are all metal and feels durable (solid) in hand. Very comfy iems.
  
 Pushing inside the ear and pulling out is really very easy thanks to its shape.
  
 Lets see how the sound evolve with burn-in...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Very rarely will I speak negatively about a particular iem, but I'm truly disappointed with my hk2. Sidy is one of my favorite budget iem makers (I loved the hk1 and dm2 and the mr1 sounded good with an eq adjustment) but the hk2 took a huge step backwards IMHO. The driver flex crunches every time I put them in, they honestly sound like a pair of knock off Pistons I ordered a while back. The mids sounded forward and musical for the first few hours, but now are muffled and take a back seat to some bloated bass. The treble is not on par and not detailed whatsoever. I had high hopes for these and out of the box they seemed promising. Needless to say, I can't recommend them at all.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> @bhazard
> 
> Very nice review, seem to be great value for money.
> 
> ...


 
 Yup.


----------



## Baycode

Compared to B3 Pro1, Penon iem have similarities in mids region. But the similarities ends there. Bass is certainly hard hitting on Penon's. Mid bass is presented more compared to the other regions of the bass. However Havi B3 Pro1's clarity and soundstage takes the game to an untouchable level for any other iem I have ever heard... 
  
 B3 Pro1 became my single reference through the time. I compare even the HP's that I own to B3 Pro1. This may sound  crazy I know but I am also trying to tune my home speaker system according to B3 Pro1's sound.


----------



## Shawn71

baycode said:


> *Penon iem initial impressions:*
> 
> Sounds very different from different sources: From Samsung Galaxy S2 they sound the worst. From my PC connected with Shelbrook Audio Mini Head Signature with dual BUF 634P opamps they sound very good. From iPod Touch 4th Gen connected to Topping NX1 with Fiio lineout cable, they sound excellent.
> 
> ...




TY- for the OTB impressions....yeah past 3 hrs burnin.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> *REVIEW: Vivo Xplay 3S + XE800  Mobile audio perfection (Xplay 3S review coming soon)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like this is good enough to have its own thread!
  
 EDIT:  I see there is one already!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection


----------



## peter123

Thanks bhazard!


----------



## twister6

> Originally Posted by *bhazard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ........
> *Ostry KC06A vs XE800*
> ...


 
   
That's how I felt about KC06A vs VSD3S (where XE800 is a VSonic anyway).  These two are at the top of my foodchain now.  The only gripe for now, KC06/A stiff cable jacket gotta go (already complained about it to Ostry guys), and I'm still searching for good tips for VSD3S where for now the included soft foam tip (softer than Comply) gives me the best upper mids/treble.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Soooo, my vsd3s and penon iem were marked as delivered, so I run home on my lunch break to get them, and there's nothing but junk mail in my mailbox. I'm soooo pissed off right now. 

It's starting to seem like if I'm not there to intercept it from the post office, the iems I order from overseas don't make it to my house. I just filed a complaint regarding the tracking number on these. I'm not happy right now.


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> Soooo, my vsd3s and penon iem were marked as delivered, so I run home on my lunch break to get them, and there's nothing but junk mail in my mailbox. I'm soooo pissed off right now.
> 
> It's starting to seem like if I'm not there to intercept it from the post office, the iems I order from overseas don't make it to my house. I just filed a complaint regarding the tracking number on these. I'm not happy right now.


 
  
 Perhaps they were delivered to the wrong address and someone else is enjoying them right now.  Nice thought huh?!


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Soooo, my vsd3s and penon iem were marked as delivered, so I run home on my lunch break to get them, and there's nothing but junk mail in my mailbox. I'm soooo pissed off right now.
> 
> It's starting to seem like if I'm not there to intercept it from the post office, the iems I order from overseas don't make it to my house. I just filed a complaint regarding the tracking number on these. I'm not happy right now.


 

 My problem with USPS, they leave a note about 1st delivery attempt, asking me to sign it for re-delivery, but NEVER re-deliver.  Their whole logistics is messed up, on a day of delivery attempt it goes back to a post office of the town next to ours, then next morning re-delivered back to our post office and stays there until I pick it up in person.  If I'm not there in 5 days, they return it back to a sender.


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio iem is awesome and hk2 not... So much driver flex form it


----------



## Zelda

pastapipo said:


> Just received the *Ivery IS-1. *
> They do sound acceptable for their price ($7), but nothing special.
> 
> Bass centred sound, which is their only strength. Goes deep, resonates well, punchy,  a bit muddy, bit bloated.
> ...


 
  
  


kamakahah said:


> Pretty wicked driver flex as well.
> I think the thing I like about them the most is the included tips, though mine only came with two pair.


 
 great! you saved me like $9


----------



## Kamakahah

HK2 and Penon iems came in today as well. Surprisingly fast shipping. I'll get to them later tonight.
  
 Having bought and listened to a number of IEMs in the "budget zone", I think I've been most impressed by the Sony MDR-EX58V. It has a nice, small build with good accessories (sony hybrid tips in particular). The cable is simple, has a volume control, right-angled plug and even a sliding cable cinch. They sound as good, if not better than many of the <$30 earphones I have tried and don't suffer from issues like driver flex. 
 The fact that they come with Sony Hybrids is enough reason to pick them up if you planned on getting some tips. If you factor in the cost of the tips, you're getting these for like $7. I picked up my pair for $14 from a guy in my same state, California - Beats the hell out of waiting 2 weeks. 
  
 Truth be told, I haven't burned them in. I don't have a ton of hours on them due to other distractions. So why bring them up? They just popped into my mind as I sat and reflected in all my recent purchases. They managed to stand out in my mind. 
 The Sonys do seem to have somewhat of a veil, but I haven't even played around with other tips yet or put more than 2 hours on them yet.
 If nothing else, they are a solid pair of pocket/backpack earphones on the go. I'd take them any day over offerings like the Pistons. If they open up with some burn-in, then all the better. Hard to totally comment on their flaws and overall signature accurately since it has been over a week since I listened to them. Maybe I'll get around to giving them a proper review in the future.
 Thanks to whoever mentioned them, and I'm sorry I can't remember who it was. You were right, they are a solid choice.


----------



## Kamakahah

Well, I just posted about the Sony right before listening to the Penon IEMS. *Foot in mouth*. $10? What. 

Sure, the midbass is pretty intense, but these are THE BEST $10 earphones right out of the box. They clearly hit well above their current gift price range. If the midbass manages to settle down, I'll be buying these up for gifts. Even if they don't, I'd bet some EQ would do them good.
(Listen out of a Fiio X3 v3.0fw).

Give these to someone listening to a pair of Beats and I'd bet they'd be asking for a pair.

Edit: All good for the first three albums until I hit a deep sub-bass bridge. Lacking some extension on both ends. Still fantastic right out of the box.


----------



## Hisoundfi

kamakahah said:


> Well, I just posted about the Sony right before listening to the Penon IEMS. *Foot in mouth*. $10? What.
> 
> Sure, the midbass is pretty intense, but these are THE BEST $10 earphones right out of the box. They clearly hit well above their current gift price range. If the midbass manages to settle down, I'll be buying these up for gifts. Even if they don't, I'd bet some EQ would do them good.
> (Listen out of a Fiio X3 v3.0fw).
> ...


That was me recommending the mdr-ex58v my friend. 

I'm just glad someone else finally gave them a chance besides me. Cmon, for $15 usd they beat a lot of the stuff discussed on this thread, not to mention they are small so sleeping with them in is no problem, and the cinch cable and little volume knob both come in handy.


----------



## gyx11

I've not posted in some time due to work commitments, but have spent the last two weeks basically switching between the Tenore and B3 off my DX50. Unfortunately, I didn't/ don't have enough time to do a significant A/B comparison between the two.

I don't know if the Tenore has fully settled in (the B3 obviously has), but I still really really like it. To me, it is quite clear that the Tenore is a shade inferior in overall technicality (bass, soundstage, imaging, accuracy), but matches up in terms of separation, transparency, clarity and detail. And of course, that gorgeous treble...

The Tenore to my ears are also obviously much more musical than the B3. This makes it more preferable to the majority of listeners, to whom music is primarily meant for experiential enjoyment. I find myself appreciating the Tenore a lot more than I would, say about a month ago, because the monotony the dull nature of my work is beginning to bother me, and the Tenore's 'toe-tapping, finger-snapping' (a.k.a musical) presentation just gives me that little lift I need when on the commute to work.

The B3 on the other hand is a very 'flat' sounding IEM. The flattest I have owned, up there with the Etymotic ER4S (which I owned for a brief period of time). I do believe both the B3 and ER4S are virtually similar in terms of most of their characteristics. Both require a heck lot of power before they reach their potential. Both are super flat sounding, super accurate, and super detailed. Both seemingly lack of bass until they are fed/fitted properly, or cranked up using EQ. They will only ever cater to a smaller group of people -- those who appreciate the very little nuances in music over general enjoyment. I suppose the two terms that spring immediately to mind are: analytical, reference-sounding.

I suppose the most practical way of explaining how I feel about the Tenore and B3 should be in terms of music genres. When I put on a track like 'Home' by Phillip Phillips, with the furious guitar strumming away, I just wanna go with the flow of the music and play along. Here, the Tenore gives me exactly what I want. This is the same for other tracks such as 'Fernando' by Abba, and all of Abba's upbeat pop tunes for that matter, and also the entirety of Coldplay's 'Viva La Vida', which is essentially an instrumental album littered with Chris Martin's vocals.

When I turn back the clock to the old Coldplay and their offerings such as 'A Rush of Blood to the Head', and even more so with 'Parachutes', the music is more stripped down, more melancholic, almost as if meant for contemplation and rumination, the Tenore becomes slightly out of place, and now the B3 comes to the forefront with how it allows me to just soak in and become engulfed in the music. I don't need hard-hitting bass or any peaks at any other frequencies. I just need to 'experience' the music. The same goes for classical music. Air on the G String by Bach, and Mozart's 40th Symphony are two of my all-time favorite compositions, and there's no IEM or headphones I'll reach over the B3. In classical music, you want everything the B3 excels in. Soundstage, imaging, accuracy. Every instrument must be perfectly reproduced. Nothing artificial, except what is meant to be heard, precisely in the way it is 'created'.

I suppose this has fizzled down into a rather self-absorbing run-through of my musical inclinations, and I shall not ramble on. But basically the point that I am making, is that for me at least, I believe in the merits of having two IEMs of very different sonic traits, given the rather diverse range of music that I listen to, and the different reasons I listen to music at different points in time. Sometimes we have a tendency to become suckered into direct comparisons, and by extension, which IEM is better than the other. Of course there are instances where direct comparison is a good reference point for IEM purchase decisions. But in some cases, maybe the answer is simply: IEMs are not meant to be pitted against each other. They exist in different 'realms', each for its own purpose and for its own time.


----------



## Wokei

>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






gyx11 said:


> I've not posted in some time due to work commitments, but have spent the last two weeks basically switching between the Tenore and B3 off my DX50. Unfortunately, I didn't/ don't have enough time to do a significant A/B comparison between the two.
> 
> I don't know if the Tenore has fully settled in (the B3 obviously has), but I still really really like it. To me, it is quite clear that the Tenore is a shade inferior in overall technicality (bass, soundstage, imaging, accuracy), but matches up in terms of separation, transparency, clarity and detail. And of course, that gorgeous treble...
> 
> ...


 
  


 So true ...excellent review


----------



## bhazard

Just added my Tenores and SMSL M2 to the classifieds for anyone interested.


----------



## waynes world

gyx11 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting impressions! I haven't heard the B3's, but I personally find the reference nature of the tenores to _not_ be as musical, toe-tapping and engaging as something like the KC06's. So to read that you find the tenores to be more musical than the B3's is interesting indeed, because I'm not sure that I want anything more reference/flatter than the tenores.


----------



## gyx11

waynes world said:


> Interesting impressions! I haven't heard the B3's, but I personally find the reference nature of the tenores to _not_ be as musical, toe-tapping and engaging as something like the KC06's. So to read that you find the tenores to be more musical than the B3's is interesting indeed, because I'm not sure that I want anything more reference/flatter than the tenores.




Perhaps I should have stated as well, I very much prefer analytical sounding IEMs to more musical ones. In fact, of all the IEMs I've ever owned (~15) and all the IEMs I've ever had the chance to listen for an extended period of time (~20-25), the only ones which would likely classify as being musical sounding are the Shure SE215 (sold) and KC06 (sold).

Hence when I refer to the musicality of the Tenore, this is in comparison with other IEMs such as the TF10 (half-half I suppose), Rockit R50, Audio Technica CK100Pro, Audio Technica IM02, Etymotic ER4PT/S, Havi B3. The Tenore might be considered reference sounding with respect to the whole range of IEMs out there right now, but in my arsenal of IEMs, all the other IEMs are almost certainly flatter / more analytical sounding than the Tenore.

I know from my experiences with the VSD1S and KC06 that I was hitting the limit of my V-shaped, fun treshold. Those were certainly a lot more musical than the Tenore. I guess it's just me. I don't like high quantities of bass and I don't like my mids getting drowned out. The Tenore offer me a really nice balance of being a fun-sounding but yet relatively reference-ish IEM. Hope that clarifies things!


----------



## LanceP11

Ok so T-PEOS came out with a dual dynamic driver/single BA hybrid IEM, H-150, and there's almost no info on it, even with current prices going for $100.00. WHY IS THAT? Did they turn out to suck? Even for someone who isn't a fan of T-PEOS, this seems an intriguing concept.


----------



## LanceP11

gyx11 said:


> Perhaps I should have stated as well, I very much prefer analytical sounding IEMs to more musical ones. In fact, of all the IEMs I've ever owned (~15) and all the IEMs I've ever had the chance to listen for an extended period of time (~20-25), the only ones which would likely classify as being musical sounding are the Shure SE215 (sold) and KC06 (sold).
> 
> Hence when I refer to the musicality of the Tenore, this is in comparison with other IEMs such as the TF10 (half-half I suppose), Rockit R50, Audio Technica CK100Pro, Audio Technica IM02, Etymotic ER4PT/S, Havi B3. The Tenore might be considered reference sounding with respect to the whole range of IEMs out there right now, but in my arsenal of IEMs, all the other IEMs are almost certainly flatter / more analytical sounding than the Tenore.
> 
> I know from my experiences with the VSD1S and KC06 that I was hitting the limit of my V-shaped, fun treshold. Those were certainly a lot more musical than the Tenore. I guess it's just me. I don't like high quantities of bass and I don't like my mids getting drowned out. The Tenore offer me a really nice balance of being a fun-sounding but yet relatively reference-ish IEM. Hope that clarifies things!




It clarifies things, and boy do I like your way of thinking/hearing. I don't like a lot of color in my music either. If the music dictates color, it will be found in the recordings.


----------



## Netforce

Could have turned out to have been an unfavorable sound sig or lack of hype. The audio world has been going by pretty fast for me personally after being away from head fi for a week and upon my return I am already intrigued by many new headphones. Never heard or read about the h-150 and only just recently heard of the h-300 myself, so if I were to craft a theory possibly the hype got sucked out in favor for another t-peos iem.
  
  


lancep11 said:


> Ok so T-PEOS came out with a dual dynamic driver/single BA hybrid IEM, H-150, and there's almost no info on it, even with current prices going for $100.00. WHY IS THAT? Did they turn out to suck? Even for someone who isn't a fan of T-PEOS, this seems an intriguing concept.


----------



## peter123

lancep11 said:


> Ok so T-PEOS came out with a dual dynamic driver/single BA hybrid IEM, H-150, and there's almost no info on it, even with current prices going for $100.00. WHY IS THAT? Did they turn out to suck? Even for someone who isn't a fan of T-PEOS, this seems an intriguing concept.


 
 Never heard of, maybe someone messed up the name somwhere and this is it:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/724546/new-t-peos-altone200-3-way-hybrid-introduction-high-end-sound-cheap-as-chips/135#post_10698258


----------



## LanceP11

Peter, what's your favorite IEM at the moment, and are you thinking about getting the Doppio?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

lancep11 said:


> Ok so T-PEOS came out with a dual dynamic driver/single BA hybrid IEM, H-150, and there's almost no info on it, even with current prices going for $100.00. WHY IS THAT? Did they turn out to suck? Even for someone who isn't a fan of T-PEOS, this seems an intriguing concept.


 
 No idea - it doesn't seem like it ever really took off. I mean, can you find it available for purchase anywhere? If not, it's safe to assume it hasn't been released to the public and that's the reason for lack of reviews.
  
 On another note, please could you stop posting the same thing in three threads at a time? You've done it twice in the span of 30 minutes. If you have a look at Head-Fi's ToS, you'll see the following under posting etiquette: 
  
*Do not cross-post. (Cross-posting is posting the same post to more than one thread, or the same thread to more than one forum.)*


----------



## LanceP11

It happens all the time, genius. I've been visiting this site for years. People who are supposed to be the cream of the cream will post something on the Chinese thread, discovery thread, and a thread that directly deals with the selected item, to give those who might not browse through EVERY page a chance to we included. Take the sb elsewhere, sir. Thank you very much. 

Oh and they are available on eBay for various prices. I've got Doppio on the way, so I can't really get anything new until I at least give them a good spin.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Did anyone try this?


----------



## LanceP11

Speaking of the discovery thread, that place seems to be dying a slow death? That page used to take days to go through if you missed a few hours, and lately you get maybe three or four posts every couple days. New discoveries can't have slowed up that much can they? I love the Chinese/Asian thread. Always mega insightful, informative, full of cool people, and always brisk with the postings and ponderings.


----------



## nihontoman

interesting iem this h150. quite a different approach to hybrid iems. usually the do dynamics for lows, but here it seems the dynamics are for lows and mids and the armature is the tweeter...


----------



## LanceP11

hal rockwell said:


> Did anyone try this?




Those Datsuns up top are Monster Turbine Gold knockoffs. If they sound anything like the originals, they are the steal of the century at $20. I owned the Coppers and the Trumpets, and Monster hit audio home runs with both.


----------



## LanceP11

nihontoman said:


> interesting iem this h150. quite a different approach to hybrid iems. usually the do dynamics for lows, but here it seems the dynamics are for lows and mids and the armature is the tweeter...




I agree sir. Quite a pull for me, but I've got to resist for now...


----------



## peter123

lancep11 said:


> Peter, what's your favorite IEM at the moment, and are you thinking about getting the Doppio?




My favorite is Havi B3 without any contest. Getting them has really changed the way I listen too and value my gear, even my full size cans. If I need more bass my current favourite is the vsd3s.

Regarding the Doppios I'm gonna pass. I've got a self choosen limit of $100 for an IEM. The reason for this is that I feel that IEM's get outdated pretty fast. In my early days I did get a few IEM's above $100 and they all got outperformed by much cheaper stuff pretty fast. 

Over here it's also almost impossible to sell some "unknown" Asian brand iem second hand so I'm pretty much stucked with what I get whether I like it or not.

I'm really more of a full size can man (preferable open) and choose to use more money on them since they seem to hold up much longer to newer offerings.

The budget iem buying is just fun and I really enjoy being a part of the discussions here and even be able to make some contribution every once in a while.


----------



## nihontoman

http://www.t-peos.co.kr/front/php/product.php?product_no=38&main_cate_no=33&display_group=1
  
  
 anyone who knows Korean mind translating it?   seems like it's Korean Domestic market product though. English page doesn't have these earphones. nor does it have the other, basically the same iem without the BA driver (Dual Dynamic)... interesting to hear the H150. it might just be a good sounding hybrid...


----------



## MuZo2

The page seems for H150 ? H150 seems two dynamic + 1 siren round BA driver


----------



## twister6

Here is my mini-review of Penon IEM headphones (http://penonaudio.com/PENON-IEM).
  
 I don't have to tell you about Penonaudio, most of the Head-fi visitors are well aware of their on-line store and ebay store (under bigbargainonline seller name).  As a thank you to their customers, they are running a special deal on a pair of $100 IEMs where with a purchase of any other product in the store, members can get these headphones for a special price of $9.99.
  
 It's truly an amazing deal to get a pair of headphones with a frequency response curve per below graph.
  

 But as we all know, you gotta trust your ears than eyes, so here is my impressions after 30hrs of burn in.
  
 First of all, they have a very solid build, alloy metal shell with a nice copper finish.  Even a strain relief is an extension of the shell, and all metal.  Cable is soft, tangle free, has a memory-free jacket, and as a matter of fact you can wear these either wire down or up.  Also, I didn't hear any microphonics.  Though, not exactly feather light, I still consider them to be light enough and the fitment was very comfortable.  There is no chin slider, but it's still easy to manage it with behind the ear fitment to hold the wires down.  The shell has two pinhole openings, at the nozzle (as I always find that one appropriate for a bass control) and at the end of the body (for soundstange and airness).  Included accessories were S/M/L eartips and M/L double-flange tips.  I saw someone post a picture with other set of eartips (white), so I'm not 100% sure if my set came with "standard" accessories selection.
  
 In terms of sound, even after a burn in, I still find them v-shaped with enhanced low end.  Overall sound is warm, detailed, more laid back.  The bass extends pretty low with a nice sub-bass texture.  Mid-bass has a nice slam, but I found the attack to be not as aggressive.  The bass sounds a little more rounded.  I also felt it spills a little bit into lower mids.  Mids are detailed, clear, but feel recessed.  It's not as obvious from FR graph, so perhaps overpowering bass enhances that effect.  Treble has a very nice extension (definitely improved after burn in), and no hint of sibilance.  This combination gives a very smooth, warm, laid back signature to a sound.  Now, where these are absolute shine is in soundstage - is very wide and deep!  I was definitely impressed with that.
  
 As I have mentioned in the past, my sound preference is for a more balanced sound with brighter/leveled mids, but I still enjoyed the fun signature sound of these IEMs.  I'm honestly not so sure about $99 price tag, but for $10 these represent an amazing value and perhaps will make a good addition to your collection or as a present to someone who enjoys extra bass in their sound!


----------



## Netforce

Awesome review twister


----------



## LanceP11

twister always seems to have good reviews, and I like how he's honest about it. He says it's not his preferred signature , that they aren't worth $99.00, and that it's a bassy IEM that's got recessed mids. The prototypical consumer IEM. Straightforward, honest review with no unnecessary positives. I like it. Well done.


----------



## twister6

KC06A and VSD3S set a bar pretty high, for my personal taste.  If Ostry can come up with a removable cable model to use standard MMCX (not the "proprietary" mmcx used in VSD3S), these probably would be my IDEAL iems.  Until then, I will have to use their stethoscope cable jacket lol!!!  The same with VSD3S, why use a connector that can't be backward compatible with a ton of replacement cables where for $30-$40 I can get a decent silver-plated one to brighten the sound   Other than that, those two are still at the top of my list, review is coming up!


----------



## LanceP11

I'm adding this here, and not sure if this mod has been advertised, so...For those who might be frustrated with the sound of your Xaiomi Pistons 2.0, I just modded them by removing the screen, gutting the filters on the inside, and adding a very small square of ear tip foam (2cm up and down), and inserting it all the way in the back in the well where the filter sat. The treble gets clearer, the bass tightens up, and the sound is smoother and more open. Still not smooth like Tenore smooth, but still..makes these a way better listen. A good fun listen.


----------



## DJScope

lancep11 said:


> I'm adding this here, and not sure if this mod has been advertised, so...For those who might be frustrated with the sound of your Xaiomi Pistons 2.0, I just modded them by removing the screen, gutting the filters on the inside, and adding a very small square of ear tip foam (2cm up and down), and inserting it all the way in the back in the well where the filter sat. The treble gets clearer, the bass tightens up, and the sound is smoother and more open. Still not smooth like Tenore smooth, but still..makes these a way better listen. A good fun listen.


 
  
 Pictures?


----------



## LanceP11

twister6, which do you prefer most? Just to lay down, close eyes in the dark, and lose yourself? Ostry KC06A, Audio Technica IM03, or Zero Audio Doppio?


----------



## LanceP11

djscope said:


> Pictures?










On the second pic, though hard to see, the foam is pushed all the way to the back, covering the sound vent hole at the rear well.


----------



## DJScope

lancep11 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So you've put damping foam in both back and front ports? Can you replace the grille, or is this a permanent mod?


----------



## twister6

lancep11 said:


> @twister6, which do you prefer most? Just to lay down, close eyes in the dark, and lose yourself? Ostry KC06A, Audio Technica IM03, or Zero Audio Doppio?


 

 I will have to get back to you on this one.  Listening to KC06/KC06A now after more burn in hours.  I might have to flip-flop my opinion with a preference more toward KC06.  After closer listening, KC06A is more v-shaped than I expected (with boosted sub-bass), while KC06 is like a love-child of RE400 and Tenores (reference sig) where you get a great bass quality with additional quantity to give it more body and detailed mids to make vocals sound very natural, detailed, and smooth.  RE400 lacks brightness for my taste, and my reference sig Tenores lack body due to anemic low frequency (plus I have been getting a bit annoyed by their inconsistent performance).  I haven't listen to Doppio's in awhile, but those had reference sound sig, maybe a little too bright and not as much bass (need to go back to re-evaluate it).  But Doppios built quality is amazing!!!  IM03 - I have a psychological factor where something that cost 6x as much as these other giant killers doesn't perform 6x better   I will be doing more listening in the next few days, time permitting, and will update my opinion as I go along.


----------



## mochill

I am loving the penonaudio iem it's natural sounding


----------



## LanceP11

Just foam in the very back port. The grill is permanent. I tried the tea bag filter to replace the grill, but it really didn't make much difference, so I just left it as is.


----------



## twister6

lancep11 said:


> Just foam in the very back port. The grill is permanent. I tried the tea bag filter to replace the grill, but it really didn't make much difference, so I just left it as is.


 
  
 My Pistons mods is documented somewhere in that thread, with pictures.  After I removed the grill and the filter, I closed the nozzle with RE400 stick-on filter - to keep it clean and to tame down high frequencies   Worked really good!!!


----------



## LanceP11

This is the first time in a long time I'm actually enjoying the Pistons. They sound like a whole different IEM with this mod. The sound sig isn't offensive to me anymore.


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the ostry KC06 gold and will hype them as they deserve


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Just ordered the ostry KC06 gold and will hype them as they deserve


 
 Looking forward, mo! From what I read about early KC06 and comparing to the one I got now (June build), it sounds like Ostry repackaged and retuned these. Gold should be identical to the original.


----------



## Francisk

mochill said:


> Just ordered the ostry KC06 gold and will hype them as they deserve


 
  
 Isn't the gold version KC06 the same as the regular KC06?


----------



## mochill

Same,but i like the gold look and plus I also ordered the havi b3proi again


----------



## DJScope

twister6 said:


> My Pistons mods is documented somewhere in that thread, with pictures.  After I removed the grill and the filter, I closed the nozzle with RE400 stick-on filter - to keep it clean and to tame down high frequencies   Worked really good!!!


 
  
 You guys need to start a seperate thread to properly document all the mods.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I wish I could share with the people on this thread just how much fun it is right now going back and forth between the kc06a and the gr07 BE. Guys, the kc06a is awesome for its price. Better than the gr07 BE? In some areas it is, but not a better iem. This battle comes down to signature preference. 

Bass crown goes to the gr07 BE. It extends more and gives a little more low end Rumble when called upon. Kc06a is no slouch, but the gr07 BE is just that good. 

Low mids are a tie. I can't pick one over the other. Both present themselves differently, with the gr07 BE being more musical, and the kc06a brings a more technical approach. 

For mids I have to give it to the kc06a. There's talk about the kc06a having a v signature but IMHO these things bring everything forward. Although the bass might be more present, the mids still sound amazing on the kc06a. I consider the kc06a tuned to have the same mids and treble as the original kc06a with just a slight raise in both the bass and treble. 

High mids and treble goes to the kc06a. It retains the same crispness as the original kc06 but with a slight boost. Simply put, the gr07 BE can be sibilant at times, making the kc06a more tolerable all around. 

Build quality for me goes to the gr07 BE for a few particular reasons. #1 the gr07 BE has a CINCH CABLE. it doesn't hurt to put a cinch cable on, and I don't understand why many manufacturers don't, Ostry being one of them. #2 The L-shaped plug of the gr07 BE is a better feature than the Ostry straight plug. #3 I also like the adjustable hozzle on the gr07 BE, as it makes it easier to get a more solid and consistent customized fit and isolation. 

Accessories I say it's a draw. Vsonic offers a little more than ostry with these, but the filtered tips that come with the kc06a are sweet! 

The gr07 BE isolates better than the kc06a. 

If I had to pick one I would go with the gr07 BE, but if price was a factor in this situation, I honestly would probably have to go with the $80 usd kc06a over the $130-$180 gr07 BE. 

Well done Ostry, the kc06a is a hit!


----------



## mochill

Burn in those ostry for 200hrs


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio told me to burn there iem for 200hrs right now before using it


----------



## mochill

Also bought the KC06A as well , will have all three iem next week


----------



## bakakuma

anyone tried SK-DK80 before?
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.MYfebh&id=39606778951&ns=1#detail
  
 or this DIY generic IEM (not sure whether it's really a BA or just bad translation)
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.140.NmfGAX&id=36419479294&ns=1#detail
  
 worth some shot?


----------



## TwinQY

动圈 (moving coil) is what those in the Chinese audio community refer dynamic drivers as. When you think about the mechanism it makes sense.
  
 Those look spiffy but I'd be hesitant at 50 bones (after conversion). Still....
  
 Anyone hear much about the KC800s that had been mentioned on the Ostry thread? Very little bits and pieces on Erji.


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Looking forward, mo! From what I read about early KC06 and comparing to the one I got now (June build), it sounds like Ostry repackaged and retuned these. Gold should be identical to the original.


 
  
 Got reply from Ostry, yes, they repackaged new KC06 but sound signature remained the same.  Will be looking forward to your impression/comparison since you are getting both KC06 and KC06A.  Curious if you will hear the same difference I have.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> ....
> For mids I have to give it to the kc06a. There's talk about the kc06a having a v signature but IMHO these things bring everything forward. Although the bass might be more present, the mids still sound amazing on the kc06a. I consider the kc06a tuned to have the same mids and treble as the original kc06a with just a slight raise in both the bass and treble.
> 
> High mids and treble goes to the kc06a. It retains the same crispness as the original kc06 but with a slight boost. Simply put, the gr07 BE can be sibilant at times, making the kc06a more tolerable all around.
> ...


 
 How many hours to do you have in your KC06A?  Out of the box, and even for the first few hours of burn in my impression of KC06A mids was very similar to your, they actually sounded better in upper mids.  Last night I was doing a closer comparison between KC06 and KC06A after 30hrs of burn in, and KC06A relative to KC06 had more recessed mids.  It wasn't a deep v-signature, but significant enough to notice.  Could be an effect of a boosted bass.  Of course, I never had a chance to listen to GR07 BE, and I assume bass-edition will have a deeper v-sig, so relative to that "A" model has mids forward.  But comparing to KC06, it's slightly recessed, which makes sense because they need to distinguish these with a different sound signature.
  
 On Ostry's page:
  

  
 They suggest that out of the box you get about 80% of performance, with 90% after short burn in and full 100% after 200hrs.


----------



## Zelda

twinqy said:


> 动圈 (moving coil) is what those in the Chinese audio community refer dynamic drivers as. When you think about the mechanism it makes sense.
> 
> Those look spiffy but I'd be hesitant at 50 bones (after conversion). Still....
> 
> *Anyone hear much about the KC800s* that had been mentioned on the Ostry thread? Very little bits and pieces on Erji.


 
 There's no KC800. at least not from Ostry. it was just a bad joke


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> How many hours to do you have in your KC06A?  Out of the box, and even for the first few hours of burn in my impression of KC06A mids was very similar to your, they actually sounded better in upper mids.  Last night I was doing a closer comparison between KC06 and KC06A after 30hrs of burn in, and KC06A relative to KC06 had more recessed mids.  It wasn't a deep v-signature, but significant enough to notice.  Could be an effect of a boosted bass.  Of course, I never had a chance to listen to GR07 BE, and I assume bass-edition will have a deeper v-sig, so relative to that "A" model has mids forward.  But comparing to KC06, it's slightly recessed, which makes sense because they need to distinguish these with a different sound signature.
> 
> On Ostry's page:
> 
> ...


Ya, I've only got about 15 hours on these kc06a when doing this comparison, and about 50 hours on the gr07 BE that I used. To be honest, unless I really like an IEM out of the box, or take one particular iem with me out of town, I don't put too many hours on them. To be honest I have too many pair, and too much coming in to really concentrate my attention to one IEM for an extended period of time. 

Good problem to have


----------



## PeterDLai

I came across this comment by Head-Fi member ClieOS on his website that I found interesting:
  
Quote: 





> According to the manufacturer, the original KC06 is tuned with mainstream music in mind while the KC06A is more analytical and meant for instrumental and Classical.


 
  
 Do the people who have both models feel like OSTRY tuned them this way? I would have expected it to be the other way around based on the comparisons I've read.


----------



## Hisoundfi

IMHO it's the opposite. The kc06 is more analytical, and kc06a is tuned for mainstream music.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> IMHO it's the opposite. The kc06 is more analytical, and kc06a is tuned for mainstream music.


 

 Exactly!  If I would have to summarize it in a one sentence, KC06 has a balanced reference sound (not flat neutral, but rather balanced with slight enhancement across the whole FR) while KC06 is balanced with slightly recessed mids and enhanced bass (more sub-bass!!!).  Both have an identical build, stiff wire jacket, wide soundstage, and good isolation with a right set of tips.


----------



## twister6

Just posted my review/comparison of Ostry KC06 and KC06A: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ostry-kc06-high-fidelity-stereo-inner-ear-earphones/reviews/11275
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Netforce

Nice twister, just saw a link on the front page also. My kc06a still has its own issues with cable memory after all this time. The kinks in the cable along with just getting more iems have pushed the kc06a to the background with me but pulled them out today and it is nice to give them a listen again.


----------



## twister6

netforce said:


> Nice twister, just saw a link on the front page also. My kc06a still has its own issues with cable memory after all this time. The kinks in the cable along with just getting more iems have pushed the kc06a to the background with me but pulled them out today and it is nice to give them a listen again.


 

 Trust me, this cable issue already got Ostry's attention.  They replied back to me about taking it into a future consideration of improvements


----------



## Netforce

twister6 said:


> Trust me, this cable issue already got Ostry's attention.  They replied back to me about taking it into a future consideration of improvements


 
 Lol awesome great to hear.


----------



## Kamakahah

The cable was a significant issue for me. Glad they are looking at it.
I think they should go the route of Sony cables.
The Penon iem has a similar cable to the Sony style cable, but with a small bit of spring. That cable style would fit them well.


----------



## iLovePanda265

Do you guys think a Moto X would be strong enough to drive Havi B3's loud enough to play drums over or do you think I should just go with an easier to driver IEM (Tenores or VSD3S).


----------



## audiohurric4ne

listening to radiohead - no surprises with my ttpod t1e using c3 -> smsl sap4s. cant believe what im hearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it actually sounds better than my kc06A. only with this song tho. 99% of my library is metal and t1e is actually really bad for metal but with this song, im completely blown away.


----------



## LanceP11

audiohurric4ne said:


> listening to radiohead - no surprises with my ttpod t1e using c3 -> smsl sap4s. cant believe what im hearing :eek:  it actually sounds better than my kc06A. only with this song tho. 99% of my library is metal and t1e is actually really bad for metal but with this song, im completely blown away.




Because of the nature of metal, how it's recorded, and the essence of how frequencies cross between bass and guitars, it's essential to listen with IEM's that have high levels of separation, and fast quick bass response. Without those two, you will get loud sounding, claustrophobic soup. KC06, Tenores, GR07, B3, and Pistons were all excellent metal IEM's I've owned.


----------



## LanceP11

But I get the feeling the Doppio are gonna kick all their a***s with metal!


----------



## Francisk

ilovepanda265 said:


> Do you guys think a Moto X would be strong enough to drive Havi B3's loud enough to play drums over or do you think I should just go with an easier to driver IEM (Tenores or VSD3S).




Tenore is quite power hungry too VSD3S is more efficient and looks like a better choice for your application


----------



## audiohurric4ne

lancep11 said:


> Because of the nature of metal, how it's recorded, and the essence of how frequencies cross between bass and guitars, it's essential to listen with IEM's that have high levels of separation, and fast quick bass response. Without those two, you will get loud sounding, claustrophobic soup. KC06, Tenores, GR07, B3, and Pistons were all excellent metal IEM's I've owned.


 
 have you tried the kc06A ? sold my kc06 after i got them. real good for metal \m/


----------



## twister6

lancep11 said:


> But I get the feeling the Doppio are gonna kick all their a***s with metal!


 

 Don't want to burst your bubble, but you probably going to be disappointed with Doppio.  Of course, opinions are subjective, but I just spent over an hour going between Tenore, Doppio, KC06, KC06A, IM03, and VSD3S, and I'm pretty much ready to let go Tenore and Doppio.  If I can argue that at least Tenore (I have a reference pair) has a quality bass with a little bit of quantity to give it some body, Doppio is sitting at analytical level of IM02 and Ety's (HF2).
  
 Regarding VSD3S, it's like KC06 with a bass of KC06A and brighter mids.  Had to do some extensive tip rolling and settled down on hybrid tips to get brightness under control.  Bass texture is mind blowing.  So far the only negative comment is proprietary mmcx connector which doesn't have as tight snap as I'm used to in Westone and UE.  Dual pin IM03 connector is probably the best, but constant adjustment of behind the ear memory wire and inferior bass (it's BA drivers can't reach the same sub-bass texture details of VSonic) - puts VSD3S ahead of everybody in my book now, though I find IM03 mids smoother with a more controlled brightness in comparison to KC06x and VSD3S.


----------



## mochill

The doppios sounds excellent with death metal


----------



## ZapX629

ilovepanda265 said:


> Do you guys think a Moto X would be strong enough to drive Havi B3's loud enough to play drums over or do you think I should just go with an easier to driver IEM (Tenores or VSD3S).


 
 I haven't had the pleasure of hearing the Havi's but our good friend and fellow head-fier, Peter123 wrote this great comparison of the two. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/1170#post_10661732
   
 Quote:


twister6 said:


> Regarding VSD3S, it's like KC06 with a bass of KC06A and brighter mids.  Had to do some extensive tip rolling and settled down on hybrid tips to get brightness under control. Bass texture is mind blowing.


 
 Like so,


----------



## Purple07

twister6 said:


> My Pistons mods is documented somewhere in that thread, with pictures.  After I removed the grill and the filter, I closed the nozzle with RE400 stick-on filter - to keep it clean and to tame down high frequencies   Worked really good!!!


 

 Did exactly this mod, the signature is much more pleasant now =)


----------



## noobstone

Hey, have been lurking around head-fi for the past 2 or so years, and this particular thread for about 3 months. After reading through the entire thread, I decided to go for the Bass Colors!
 I found the sub bass wasn't as deep or hard hitting as my previous (stolen) Sony XB90EX's, but was way ahead of the LG Quadbeat 2, JVC FX-101 and Sony MH1C. As for the mids, I found it was very slightly recessed, and wasn't as smooth as the XB90EXs either, but for 1/3 the price before shipping, it's not too shabby! The treble was slightly harsh at times, making it pretty fatiguing for long periods of hearing (>2hrs). but it was nowhere as harsh or sharp as the FX101's treble. Overall, it's amazing value for money at 30USD, but if you're looking for basshead IEMs i'd recommend increasing your budget to 100USD and going for a Sony XB90EX if it's available in your country as it has better mids, harder hitting bass, though fit may be a concern for some. My listening sources are a RBed Sansa Clip Zip with 20HZ and 40HZ at +2dB and precut at -2dB and a S4 i9505. First post do be forgiving!
  
 Side note : would the Ostry KC06A be a good 2nd iem with a mid-centric sig without lacking in the bass department? Otherwise i might get another XB90EX.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

noobstone said:


> Side note : would the Ostry KC06A be a good 2nd iem with a *mid-centric sig without lacking in the bass department*? Otherwise i might get another XB90EX.


 
 that is exactly how i feel about the kc06A. the mids is very good and it has bass. just go with the kc06A. u wont regret it


----------



## audiohurric4ne

tho its not really a mid-centric sig, the mid is still really2 good


----------



## twister6

audiohurric4ne said:


> tho its not really a mid-centric sig, the mid is still really2 good


 

 VSD3S is the one with mid-centric/forward sig and a great bass 
  
 ... btw, at current moment I prefer KC06A over VSD3S.


----------



## Hisoundfi

@noobstone

Check out all of the following...

Moxpad X3: more bass than the bass colour, really decent mids, and slightly rolled off treble. The bass on these are thunderous with a good sealing tip. They are over the ear detachable cables with memory wire up top (I removed the memory wire by carefully using a razor blade and a needle nose pliers). They come with a clam shell case. They are bass cannons that don't kill the midrange and have just enough treble to be cohesive. They are an amazing deal at around $22-$25 on aliexpress. 

Soundmagic e30: It's an oldie but a goodie. Great balanced sound with plenty of sub bass (more than bass colour with the proper sealing tip). Very balanced and has awesome detail. It has a great ergonomic design and fit. It's a great deal for around $25-$30 on eBay. 

Monster Gratitude: An amazing sounding iem that IMHO is the Sony xb sound with the same bass but more refined mids and treble. These would be my favorite iem if they had better ergonomics and didn't have the flat cable (just like bass colour). You can find these online for a reasonable amount around the $30-$50 range (they used to cost much much more) 

Sidy DM2: This is one of my favorite iems. After 100 hours of burn-in they take on a different sound that is probably the most beautiful and musical sounding bass and mids I have ever heard in a single dynamic driver. Treble is decent but some people who are particular about treble might think they are splashy. Like I mentioned before though, treble greatly improves with burn in. Penonaudio has them for around $60

Audio Technica ATH-IM50: has a little more bass than the bass colour, and some of the most beautiful mids you will ever hear in an IEM. Voices and instruments literally give me the chills from time to time with these. Of all the iems I've noted, these probably have the least bass (although still more bass than the bass colours as stated) You can find these for around $55-$75 at many sites. 

You can't go wrong with the kc06a. My pair are pretty epic and have great bass and mids. Twister6 has noted that the mids take a step back after burn in however. 

Also check out the new vsonic vsd3 and vsd3s threads. 

Any of these would work for what you say you are looking for IMHO. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Hisoundfi

@noobstone 

PS- welcome to head fi buddy, sorry about your wallet!


----------



## noobstone

audiohurric4ne said:


> that is exactly how i feel about the kc06A. the mids is very good and it has bass. just go with the kc06A. u wont regret it


 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> @noobstone
> 
> Check out all of the following...
> 
> ...


 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> @noobstone
> 
> PS- welcome to head fi buddy, sorry about your wallet!


 
  
 Haha thanks! Would you consider the mids of the Moxpad X3 to be recessed, and do the lows leak into the mids?


twister6 said:


> VSD3S is the one with mid-centric/forward sig and a great bass
> 
> ... btw, at current moment I prefer KC06A over VSD3S.


 
 I kinda prefer the design of the KC06A though! Really nice looking IEM. Are the VSD3S or KC06A more comfortable, and which has smoother mids? I have pretty big ears the SE215s fit in really easily, so do the Sony XB series with the 16mm or so drivers.
  
 Thanks all in advance!
  
 PS: Have any of you had any experience with the Sony MDR-XB90EX? Really smooth nice mids with awesome bass punch! Kinda my benchmark to base my next purchase off!
 PPS: And is there a comparism of the X3 and KC06A?


----------



## Hisoundfi

@noobstone 

In regards to the moxpad... 

Usually the term "recessed mids" is associated with gear that has a v signature. These are not a v signature. Honestly they the closest thing I own to bass cannons lol. The bass is the most forward. It's quantity is mammoth, and quality is better than average. Because there is so much bass, it inevitably does impact the low mids from coming through like a flat or reference sounding iem, but it is minimal and only noticeable on very bass heavy tracks. This is inevitable with a single dynamic driver. I would say that the mids are on par with the bass colour in terms of quality. 

The mids come after the bass and are good, actually great for their price. 

The treble comes in last after the mids. It is present, but it isn't sharp or crisp or detailed. It's "there". It's present, noticeable, and is cohesive, but nothing to brag about. 

Rather than being a v signature, think of it as a straight downward curve from booming bass down to treble. 

Pop music and edm sounds great without an eq adjustment. For rock and alternative I like to go down a few clicks on the bass, and up a few clicks on the treble. 

I love my moxpad X3 for exercising (they have great isolation and an inline mic. They have a signature great for music I want to listen to while working out. The cable is replaceable which is a big plus. 

Sound quality they aren't the best thing you can buy (depending on your pteference) but if big bass is what you're after with decent mids, the x3 is selling for $23 on aliexpress and that's an amazing deal.


----------



## noobstone

@Hisoundfi
 Haha alright, its exactly what i was looking for, in fact thats how i equalised my Bass Colors. I thought the Bass Colors would be the best choice cos the vPulse which were based off these seem to be the top recommendation for basshead IEMs. Recessed to be would be something like the urBeats which my mum happens to own, came with her HTC One. The mids on those are really distant and muffled.


----------



## Hisoundfi

noobstone said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> Haha alright, its exactly what i was looking for, in fact thats how i equalised my Bass Colors. I thought the Bass Colors would be the best choice cos the vPulse which were based off these seem to be the top recommendation for basshead IEMs. Recessed to be would be something like the urBeats which my mum happens to own, came with her HTC One. The mids on those are really distant and muffled.


Just a heads up on these, none of their tips sealed my ears completely. I am using a large tip from my pair of Sony mh1c. I also removed the memory wire on them because #1 I can't stand how uncomfortable it is #2 how bothersome it is to adjust #3 it impacted my ability to get a consistent seal that stayed in place. After removing tthe memory wire and finding a good sealing tip, it's the most solid fitting iem I have. 

If you go the rout of removing the memory wire, carefully cut the heat shrink tape where the memory wire starts and cut and peel it back without cutting into the cable itself, starting farthest from the connection plugs. This will expose the metal wire. Once it's peeled all the way back to the connector, carefully use a pliers to pull the memory wire out, then clean up the remaining attached heat shrink tape at the base of the connectors with a razor blade. If done right it will look like the memory wire was never there in the first place.


----------



## twister6

KC06A has smoother mids, in comparison to VSD3S.  Regarding fitment, both are great!


----------



## noobstone

@Hisoundfi
 Haha doubt I'll be doing any DIY on em! Will probably be using the bi-flanges from the A161P I had (that were also stolen). Anyway are there aftermarket wires that fit the pins on the X3?


----------



## Hisoundfi

noobstone said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> Haha doubt I'll be doing any DIY on em! Will probably be using the bi-flanges from the A161P I had (that were also stolen). Anyway are there aftermarket wires that fit the pins on the X3?


yes, you can find them on eBay and aliexpress, as well as lunashops


----------



## noobstone

twister6 said:


> KC06A has smoother mids, in comparison to VSD3S.  Regarding fitment, both are great!


 
 Hmm i think I'll get the KC06A alongside the X3 since I've had my eyes on the ostrys for quite some time! Thanks for your help!
  


hisoundfi said:


> yes, you can find them on eBay and aliexpress, as well as lunashops


 
 Alright I'll look around! Thanks a million!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Those two are an awesome combo. 

Kc06a is better for high quality sound, with the x3 being great for bass, isolation and on the go. 

If only I knew all of this before, I'd have saved hundreds, maybe thousands on gear...


----------



## Kamakahah

The Mids on the KC06A do sound a step back in the sound signature. 
I wouldn't consider it mid-centric in the least. The Mids are nice, but if you want them front and center, you'll likely be disappointed.


----------



## noobstone

@Kamakahah Hmm, they don't have to be upfront, just have a smooth and engaging presence!
  
@Hisoundfi Haha I've already spent about $1000 on IEMs, most of which were stolen or misplaced.


----------



## Kamakahah

noobstone They do have a smooth, detailed mid range. I'd say engaging more most.
Half of the time I'm a huge Mids whore. On some tracks, the Ostry just didn't have the magic for me. Other tracks it really shined, but was always just a step behind the bass and highs.

Based on your preference, you'll probably love them.


----------



## twister6

kamakahah said:


> @noobstone They do have a smooth, detailed mid range. I'd say engaging more most.
> Half of the time I'm a huge Mids whore. On some tracks, the Ostry just didn't have the magic for me. Other tracks it really shined, but was always just a step behind the bass and highs.
> 
> Based on your preference, you'll probably love them.


 

 That's exactly how I felt about KC06A, great mids quality with quantity slightly pushed back.  Also, find the same variation going from one track to another.  I attribute this to the amount of low end in various tracks.  When a track calls for more bass, KC06A delivers more which makes mids take a back seat, while in other tracks where bass is not as prominent - mids come out on top.


----------



## Kamakahah

twister6 said:


> That's exactly how I felt about KC06A, great mids quality with quantity slightly pushed back.  Also, find the same variation going from one track to another.  I attribute this to the amount of low end in various tracks.  When a track calls for more bass, KC06A delivers more which makes mids take a back seat, while in other tracks where bass is not as prominent - mids come out on top.




There it is. A better worded explanation than my half-assed input. I was thinking it the way you just wrote it, but the message got lost in translation somewhere between auto correct frustration and my twins distracting me.


----------



## altrunox

My VSD3S is almost arriving, and I`m looking for another IEM with a completly diferent sound signature.
 After reading all the reviews I guess I would love it for Eletro, Pop.
 Althought I guess I wouldn`t like them a lot for Rock... so witch you do you guys think should be great for rock listening?
 No more than U$70.
  
 Maybe Ostry KC06 or some ATH or Sony?
 And no Habi B3, I`m not looking for an AMP right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 ---
 I can get KC06 for U$59 on aliexpress wich I think is a nice price.
 Are any fake KC06?
 If i get them on Aliexpress I can save some money, since the curriencies conversion on Aliexpress are much better.


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> My VSD3S is almost arriving, and I`m looking for another IEM with a completly diferent sound signature.
> After reading all the reviews I guess I would love it for Eletro, Pop.
> Althought I guess I wouldn`t like them a lot for Rock... so witch you do you guys think should be great for rock listening?
> No more than U$70.
> ...


 
  
 Take a look at IM50 vs VSD3S comparison I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/1905#post_10706898 - might be something for you to consider.
  
 also consider Tenores.


----------



## Hisoundfi

GET THE TTPOD T1E!!! 

WOW, THESE THINGS ARE AMAZEBALLS! 

I just got the crystal clear ones in the mail. They are built incredibly well. Housings are much larger than I thought they would be, and oh so beautiful (like a giant remix of the ie800)

Initial impressions:

Soundstage is incredible! Everything is soooo textured and spot on! So far IMHO it is the perfect blend of musicality and detail. EVERYTHING I've played so far sounds hifi and beautiful. 

I'm serious guys, the last time I was this impressed with an initial impression was when I first heard the havi b3 pro I, but this time for different reasons. 

So far this is the best bass I've ever heard. There's nothing I can say I would do different to improve upon the bass these things emit. It goes incredibly, low, is punchy and is really fast. There's a lot of bass, And NO mid-bass bleed that I can detect so far. 

Mids are not in front, but more so than say the Pistons. They sound awesome. I can really hear the dual drivers in each of these being used to the best of their abilities. 

Treble is bright without being sibilant. It's detailed and separation is great. 

Timbre is awesome! 

Drums sound so realistic! 

Seriously you guys there's nothing bad I can say right now! If there was one bad thing I could say about them I would but right now I have nothing! For the first time I feel compelled to write a review. 

Newheadphonititis aside, I'm 2 hours into listening to these things and until I find flaws, I'm going to say that if hifi with beautiful and impressive bass is what you're going for, these are better than anything I've heard under 300. Check my headphone inventory and understand that I'm comparing it to some pretty serious gear. 

I'm going to enjoy this monster for the rest of this evening.

Someone please order these and confirm what I'm hearing so I'm not the only one hyping these.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Oh yah, 

PS- the ivery is-1 sounds like crap out of the box, actually they didn't come in a box, they came in the equivalent of a sandwich bag. They have some driver flex. So far the nicest thing about them is the two sets of tips that came with them. I'm gna give them the suggested 50 hours of burn-in and see if I can get my 7 bucks worth.

Ivery is-4 came in too and is okay. Maybe I'm just spoiled with this ttpod t1E right now but honestly I don't want to listen to anything else they're that darn good.


----------



## twister6

Hmm, I wish someone can compare ttpod T1E and Moe SS01.  I hear a lot of similarities from impressions above, though SS01 were a little too bright for my taste (on par with VSD3S).


----------



## mochill

I be getting them next week In sexy purple


----------



## Hisoundfi

@twister6 

I don't want to jump the gun, but to my surprise these might be my most preferred iem I own, with the main reason being how effortlessly natural drums sound from kick drums all the way through cymbals, and how awesome and distinct each sound comes across.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bass is so beautiful and powerful. It's so deep and powerful when it is called for. 

Timbre coming from instruments so naturally. 

This thing needs an appreciation thread. I hope I get time to set this up. 

This is a giant killer. I know how people love/hate this term lol. 

I used to love my ATH-IM50, but the ttpod t1E destroys it. The only advantage the im50 has is the removable cable.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

twister6 said:


> VSD3S is the one with mid-centric/forward sig and a great bass
> 
> ... btw, at current moment I prefer KC06A over VSD3S.


 
 my vsd3s is on its way. cant wait !


----------



## Pastapipo

twister6 said:


> Hmm, I wish someone can compare ttpod T1E and Moe SS01.  I hear a lot of similarities from impressions above, though SS01 were a little too bright for my taste (on par with VSD3S).




I've got the SS01, tempted, but unfortunately no spare cash for the ttpods atm. 
The SS01 sounds absolutely outstanding with a proper eq. Without, its indeed too bright.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

hisoundfi said:


> GET THE TTPOD T1E!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






nice first impression. for me, first impression was actually quite bad because of how they sound with metal. but after a 20 hours of burn in, i actually like them but only with some songs. not for metal tho. the treble is too hot for my taste for metal. oh and from my experience with these, it need amplification. it sounded bad straight from my colorfly c3.


----------



## mochill

@Hisoundfi


----------



## mochill

Its all in the biocell


----------



## Netforce

Nice impressions about the tt1e Hisoundfi, curious about a pair now.
  
 Gave the penon iem some more burn in today and yesterday. When I first got them the mid bass was a bit too bloated for my liking but seems now it has settled down. Still a bit powerful and bleeds into the mids and gives a dark signature but some time away has been nice. For $10 they have are quite a value. Still getting driver flex issues when inserting though.


----------



## mochill

No driver flex on the penonaudio iem for me but they are very nice sounding iem and the midbass has disappeared on mine, I have 11hrs so far and didn't reach the recommend 200hrs


----------



## audiohurric4ne

got to say the t1e is really good for the money. pretty disappointed that its not good for metal tho coz 99% of my library is metal. really hope the treble get settle down after burn in. but really, with songs like radiohead - no surprises, this thing really really blow me away. sounded fantasticoo


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Take a look at IM50 vs VSD3S comparison I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/1905#post_10706898 - might be something for you to consider.
> 
> also consider Tenores.


 
 Nice review, I`m not really interested in Tenores after everythink I read about them.
  
 Now I should decide between KC06 or IM50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 --
 BTW witch one do you think is better for rock?


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Bass is so beautiful and powerful. It's so deep and powerful when it is called for.
> 
> Timbre coming from instruments so naturally.
> 
> ...


 

 TTPOD vs IM50, can you please give a quick impression/comparison about lows/mids/treble?  I know you are on honeymoon with ttpod and it's a new toy syndrome (always gets me as well lol!!!), but still curious about comparison in reference to mid-bass punch (IM50 is a power house, almost a bit too much) and brightness of upper mids/treble since to my liking Audio-Technica (or I should say Moe's who designed those drivers for AT) got it right with a perfect balance.  I'm afraid T1E might be as bright as SS01, but hoping it's more like IM50 which would be ideal.


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> No driver flex on the penonaudio iem for me but they are very nice sounding iem and the midbass has disappeared on mine, I have 11hrs so far and didn't reach the recommend 200hrs


 

 Mo, you got some magic burn-in process to make mid-bass disappear, brother   30hrs later, mine is still there after a combination of free-air pink noise burn-in as well as listening to my usual edm tracks.


----------



## LanceP11

I'm so sick of this imbalance issue and volume drop on my Tenores. Do the Bassos have this same issue? I sure wish the USPS would hurry up with my Doppio already! I'm irritated with the Pistons being my go to IEMs because my Tenores can't behave normally.


----------



## mochill

I use drum an bass and psytrance on full volume on low gain on my dx90 on repeat


----------



## Hisoundfi

@twister6 

I'll do an a-b comparison in the next couple days. I'm going to enjoy this t1E for a while. 

Right now going off memory this ttpod t1E is superior in bass quantity and quality. 

Mids are epic on the im50 but right now I'd say it's a draw. I gta revisit my im50 before I come to a conclusion on this however. 

Treble extends better and is crisper on the t1E. I like it a lot more than the im50, as I felt that the one thing the im50 lacked was top end sparkle. 

Soundstage, the t1E destroys the im50. I thought the dual drivers of the im50 made a great Soundstage, but the frequency response and tuning makes the Soundstage on the t1E superior. 

Build quality I prefer the t1E. This is opinionated because I dispise memory wire, so much so I ordered a replacement cable without it for my im50. 

I will get more into a-b comparisons later. I'm going to enjoy this beast of an IEM for a while. 

Cheers


----------



## bhazard

Nice. I always liked the TTPOD T1, but felt it lacked a bit on micro detail. I still haven't sold it off yet though, and the T1 is supposed to be the "balanced" version. Wonder how it compares to the T1-E


----------



## LanceP11

bhazard said:


> Nice. I always liked the TTPOD T1, but felt it lacked a bit on micro detail. I still haven't sold it off yet though, and the T1 is supposed to be the "balanced" version. Wonder how it compares to the T1-E




Are they both bio-cellulose drivers? It could also come down to fine tuning the newer model too?


----------



## LanceP11

Btw, are we all fresh out of discoveries? The discovery page has had two posts in almost five days. Looks like discoveries have died, and this page is thriving along with a few others? This is a fun thread though, as is the Tenores thread.


----------



## phillipwareham

doodier said:


> If you want the mic you have to buy the version "with wheat" or something similar.. Weird translation is weird  I have never heard Pro80 and I haven't had much time lately to listen to the KZ-LP so I don't think I'll be of much use to you. I'm sure @peter123
> will help you a lot more



if there's confusion about wheat and microphones in chinese, this might explain it. microphone in chinese is simply mai~ke~feng, written using almost random chinese words that have those sounds. the first one, mai, is also in the word for wheat.


----------



## mochill

The t1 balanced edit on uses composite diaphragm and the t1e uses biocell


----------



## LanceP11

mochill said:


> The t1 balanced edit on uses composite diaphragm and the t1e uses biocell




mochill answered that question. That difference in drivers is the same as the difference in drivers between Pistons 1.0 and 2.0. The T1e will sound better with bio-cell.


----------



## mochill

Yes


----------



## noobstone

@Hisoundfi could you do a quick comparison between the KC06A and these? Thanks in advance!


----------



## audiohurric4ne

noobstone said:


> @Hisoundfi could you do a quick comparison between the KC06A and these? Thanks in advance!


 
 i still like my kc06A better than the t1e. but i can see someone preferring the t1e over kc06A.


----------



## twister6

audiohurric4ne said:


> i still like my kc06A better than the t1e. but i can see someone preferring the t1e over kc06A.


 
 Any particular reason? I'm curious as well, especially in bass comparison and mids/treble brightness.


----------



## Hisoundfi

noobstone said:


> @Hisoundfi
> could you do a quick comparison between the KC06A and these? Thanks in advance!


So far between the two (which are both fantastic btw) the kc06a yields a little bit more detail in the treble area, while the ttpod delivers more in the bass department. 

Soundstage goes to the t1E IMHO.

That's all I have on these. Both are fantastic, but as it stands right now, I prefer the powerful and hifi presentation of the t1E


----------



## Shawn71

audiohurric4ne said:


> i still like my kc06A better than the t1e. but i can see someone preferring the t1e over kc06A.




cld be mochill.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

Often times with iems, when it comes to bass it is a choice between a rumbling boomy and bloated style of bass, or a tight and punchy style low end. The ttpod t1E is one of the first iems to do both very well at the same time.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

hisoundfi said:


> So far between the two (which are both fantastic btw) the kc06a yields a little bit more detail in the treble area, while the ttpod delivers more in the bass department.
> 
> Soundstage goes to the t1E IMHO.
> 
> That's all I have on these. Both are fantastic, but as it stands right now, I prefer the powerful and hifi presentation of the t1E


 
 wow im starting to think that my t1e is a defect. coz my kc06A clearly have more bass.


----------



## Hisoundfi

audiohurric4ne said:


> wow im starting to think that my t1e is a defect. coz my kc06A clearly have more bass.




Check to see if you can get a better seal. I'm using a wide bore white tip with my t1E. That might also explain why it seems too bright also.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

shawn71 said:


> cld be mochill.....


 
 its just because of my library. the kc06A is perfect for metal imo. the t1e does'nt. its really good for other genres tho.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

hisoundfi said:


> Check to see if you can get a better seal. I'm using a wide bore white tip with my t1E. That might also explain why it seems too bright also.


 
 im using the red/grey stock tips (smallest one) and the seal is quite good. the sound of my t1e is really good but clearly to my ears the kc06A have more bass -.- wish someone who has both can clarify things up


----------



## Hisoundfi

audiohurric4ne said:


> im using the red/grey stock tips (smallest one) and the seal is quite good. the sound of my t1e is really good but clearly to my ears the kc06A have more bass -.- wish someone who has both can clarify things up


I have both of them. 

I will a-b them when I get home


----------



## audiohurric4ne

im a/b-ing them right now and quite positive that my kc06A have more bass. cant wait for your comparison. hope mine is not a defective unit


----------



## LanceP11

Bio-cellulose drivers are notorious for having articulate and well rounded bass that lacks heft or weight. This might be why they lag behind the KC06 bass? It might be the difference between articulation and boom?


----------



## Hisoundfi

audiohurric4ne said:


> im a/b-ing them right now and quite positive that my kc06A have more bass. cant wait for your comparison. hope mine is not a defective unit


either that, or maybe I have a seal issue with my kc06a. 

Try experimenting with tips on your t1E. I had no luck with the "spiral dot" looking tips(gray/red gray/blue gray/yellow) as the silicone was too firm to create a complete seal.


----------



## LanceP11

Holy pigeon schiit!! I just plugged in my Astrotec AM-90 into my E11, playing through my X3, and these things sound like a completely different IEM!! With Spiral Dot tips. The top end is more smooth and controlled, but it's the bass that suddenly becomes deep and well rounded, with the whole sound sig more full and energetic for a single BA. Nice detail too. I'm smiling.


----------



## Hisoundfi

lancep11 said:


> Bio-cellulose drivers are notorious for having articulate and well rounded bass that lacks heft or weight. This might be why they lag behind the KC06 bass? It might be the difference between articulation and boom?


idk about that. What audiohurric4ne and I are hearing are different. A-b comparisons and experimenting with tips will draw a final conclusion. Right now my t1e bass is some of the best bass I've ever heard, and it's got plenty of weight to it.


----------



## LanceP11

Btw I finally ran out of patience with my Tenores and their impromptu imbalance issues. They are going into retirement or being sold off. I think I'm going to try the Bassos? This all depends though on how much I like the Doppio? I've also got the $7.00 Seasky E-10 dynamic driver IEM ordered. They retailed at $99.00 once. I took the risk free plunge at $7.00.


----------



## LanceP11

hisoundfi said:


> idk about that. What audiohurric4ne and I are hearing are different. A-b comparisons and experimenting with tips will draw a final conclusion. Right now my t1e bass is some of the best bass I've ever heard, and it's got plenty of weight to it.




You might have a "bassy" pair lol because you're one of the only listeners who hears these things as super bassy.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

after reading the review that i've found (http://www.my-ear.com.tw/ttpod-t1e/) and some comparison with my other iems, im quite sure my unit is a defective. its really weak on bass. it should not be like that since its a 'bass enhanced' version of ttpod t1. tough luck


----------



## LanceP11

audiohurric4ne said:


> after reading the review that i've found (http://www.my-ear.com.tw/ttpod-t1e/) and some comparison with my other iems, im quite sure my unit is a defective. its really weak on bass. it should not be like that since its a 'bass enhanced' version of ttpod t1. tough luck




Those are the risks of ordering Chinese. bhazard has had defective product, as well as mochill and others. Budget Chinese IEMs come with that risk. Heck, so do the Japanese Zero Audio product!


----------



## Hisoundfi

One of the only? 

Can you share other impressions besides the ones recently posted in the last few pages?


----------



## LanceP11

bhazard had those similar impressions I believe? Ask mochill too? Maybe they can give their impressions? I'm not going back to research TBH. It's hard enough to keep up with the forward motion of this thread lol


----------



## LanceP11

hisoundfi said:


> One of the only?
> 
> Can you share other impressions besides the ones recently posted in the last few pages?




The knock on both the VSonic GR07 and Sony EX1000, both bio-cellulose drivers were about the weight of the bass. That there's a lack of weight with the sound, but that it's fantastically articulate and textured. I don't have first hand knowledge of the EX1000, but I sure do with the GR07, and this is definitely the case. Can't see the TTPOD venturing too far off from those two others, though I could be completely wrong? Or it's just the way that IEM synergizes with your particular equipment?


----------



## audiohurric4ne

im not really good at describing sound because english is not my native language and also im quite new to this hobby. but what i can say is the treble is harsh especially with metal (unbearable) and the bass is weak compared to my other iem.


----------



## LanceP11

audiohurric4ne said:


> im not really good at describing sound because english is not my native language and also im quite new to this hobby. but what i can say is the treble is harsh especially with metal (unbearable) and the bass is weak compared to my other iem.




My friend, weak bass and hot treble?? Hmmm..pretty much describes the GR07 to a tee. Bio-cellulose sound sig. Look up reviews of the EX1000...same types of complaints. So I can see your experience as probable.


----------



## Hisoundfi

lancep11 said:


> My friend, weak bass and hot treble?? Hmmm..pretty much describes the GR07 to a tee. Bio-cellulose sound sig. Look up reviews of the EX1000...same types of complaints. So I can see your experience as probable.


I'm not trying to bust your chops, as we are all fans of this hobby, but you aren't going off of actual facts and merely drawing a conclusion based on minimal information. 

I have 2 pairs of gr07 BE that will put your theory to shame. 

The ex1000 uses a liquid crystal polymer, it is not biocellulose. 

The most famous headphone of all time (well, one of them), the Sony r10 is the first headphone to use this biocellulose in its driver in like the late 80s or early 90s (can't remember off the top of my head) but to this day it's still one of the most amazing sounding headphones that exists, hence the hefty price tag. 

I'm not trying to schold you, just saying please don't be misleading with your information.


----------



## Shawn71

audiohurric4ne said:


> im not really good at describing sound because english is not my native language and also im quite new to this hobby. but what i can say is the treble is harsh especially with metal (unbearable) and the bass is weak compared to my other iem.







lancep11 said:


> My friend, weak bass and hot treble?? Hmmm..pretty much describes the GR07 to a tee. Bio-cellulose sound sig. Look up reviews of the EX1000...same types of complaints. So I can see your experience as probable.




The user commented with full ttansparency on his post that, he described about what he heard......thru his ears. from his knowledge....Its our liberty to post our observations here,which is subjective......

But you, defining a new sound signature on your own against what he posted is highly intolerable.

And btw,first and foremost stop floating around the info that you really dont know about.....as it may mislead others.

Nobody's genious, thats why we visit here then and there to gain knowledge that we dont possess first hand. Hope you understand and dont take it to heart.


----------



## Shawn71

audiohurric4ne said:


> its just because of my library. the kc06A is perfect for metal imo. the t1e does'nt. its really good for other genres tho.




Oh ok......


----------



## LanceP11

You're not busting my chops or schooling me. I personally owned the GR07 and GR07BE, so you're not going to tell me how I heard that IEM. It's how I heard them. Bass light is what they are. Sorry my friend. If you got the bassy versions of those IEMs, then good for you! ^5's all around!! But bass heavy they are not to my ears and to MANY others. So don't worry, no schooling here. Btw, I did confuse the EX1000. My bad. I apologize for that mix up. Like I said, I've never had experience with those, but I knew Sony did have a bio -cellulose driver. It's where VSonic licensed theirs from. 

Oh the bio-cell is also found in the Sony R10, CD3000, E888, Denon D1001, Creative Aurvana Live, Panasonic RP-HC700S as well as the GR07. Look up the reviews on those. CAL? Bass light. E888? Bass light. I'm sensing a theme here..



It's all good. We're here to share our experiences and learn from others


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just for the record, biocellulose is one of the best quality materials for acoustics. 

It is in some of the best and most world renowned audio gear in the world. 

Scientists, using calculated data and state of the art testing equipment have confirmed that bio-cellulose is one of the best materials on earth for sound reproduction do to its extremely light weight, durability, and ultra fast response.


----------



## LanceP11

The user commented with full ttansparency on his post that, he described about what he heard......thru his ears. from his knowledge....Its our liberty to post our observations here,which is subjective......

But you, defining a new sound signature on your own against what he posted is highly intolerable.

And btw,first and foremost stop floating around the info that you really dont know about.....as it may mislead others.

Nobody's genious, thats why we visit here then and there to gain knowledge that we dont possess first hand. Hope you understand and dont take it to heart.[/quote]

What? Seriously, what?


----------



## quisxx

Bio-cell= weak bass and harsh highs?
ROFL
Fostex, denon, perfect sound dido, and CAL would like a word with you.


----------



## LanceP11

Didn't say ANYTHING about acoustics, so let's not go there. I love the lushness, layering, and detail retrieval properties of bio -cellulose. How the gronk did you get your read of my opinion of bio-cell from my posts? I said they tend to be bass light with sibilance. You seriously going to argue with me that the GR07 is NOT that way? LOL 

I LIKE BIO-CELL DRIVERS. 

Relax...


----------



## LanceP11

Can't tell you about those others, but I did own the CAL, and yes, bass light headphone. You ever own those others you mentioned? I never have. Just know those are bio cell drivers. The CAL wasn't my cup of tea because it lacked punch. I like a bit of punch in my headphones.,My JVC HARX900 and ATH RE700 did the trick sound sig wise for me. Punchy, strong bass that was quite articulate with little bleed otherwise. Yeah the mids are a tad recessed, but I can live with that in my cans. Just not my IEMs. Call me silly like that.


----------



## mochill

Perfect bass reproduction imo


----------



## LanceP11

mochill said:


> Perfect bass reproduction imo




You mean the TTPOD?


----------



## mochill

Biocell drivers and also Kevlar drivers


----------



## LanceP11

I trust mochill and his ear for IEMs. Hasn't steered me wrong. Even matched with the meh isolation and fit of the TE-05 being a deal breaker despite the great sonics.


----------



## mochill




----------



## Hisoundfi

Neither bhazard or mochill have the ttpod t1E, are both interested, and are curious about if they are an upgrade from the t1, which had different specs and I think they didn't use bio-cellulose. 

I'm looking forward to either one of them to get them and give impressions, and also help audiohurric4ne confirm that he received a possible dud


----------



## mochill

Getting mine Monday or Tuesday


----------



## LanceP11

hisoundfi said:


> Neither bhazard or mochill have the ttpod t1E, are both interested, and are curious about if they are an upgrade from the t1, which had different specs and I think they didn't use bio-cellulose.
> 
> I'm looking forward to either one of them to get them and give impressions, and also help audiohurric4ne confirm that he received a possible dud




Cool deal. Looking forward to impressions also. ^5.


----------



## Shawn71

Lmue-FB space update......

 Hello everyone, most of the team will be in China until 17 July (Thurs). Please avoid posting messages on Facebook as we will have difficulty assessing the site in China. ""


----------



## LanceP11

I'm enjoying my Astrotec AM-90's like they are brand new discoveries. I can't believe how awesome they became just from accidental experimentation with my gear. Now they are sound monsters!


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Getting mine Monday or Tuesday


You're going to like them chief. I expect to see a lot of  regarding these.


----------



## phillipwareham

hisoundfi said:


> You're going to like them chief. I expect to see a lot of  regarding these.


 
 This could be premature, but has anyone heard both the tt1e and havi b3 pro? I was just thinking about ordering them, and now these seem to getting people very excited.


----------



## Hisoundfi

phillipwareham said:


> This could be premature, but has anyone heard both the tt1e and havi b3 pro? I was just thinking about ordering them, and now these seem to getting people very excited.


I have both. They are two different breeds. 

Havi is an audiophile, articulate iem that is balanced across the entire spectrum. It requires amplification to sound great. It is incredibly detailed. Soundstage is phenomenal because of the dual drivers. Some might be felt wanting more bass (but can be fixed with a bass boost) 

T1E is a beast. Awesome bass, with a slight v signature. It's very musical, but less detailed than the havi. It doesn't require amplification to sound great. Soundstage is amazing it's hifi, huge and in upfront. It might leave the purist desiring more articulation and balance.


----------



## phillipwareham

Thanks for the reply. Articulate and detailed is what I want, but I run them off my phone. I plan to get a fiio x1 when it comes out. Hopefully they wouldn't be rubbish on it...


hisoundfi said:


> I have both. They are two different breeds.
> 
> Havi is an audiophile, articulate iem that is balanced across the entire spectrum. It requires amplification to sound great. It is incredibly detailed. Soundstage is phenomenal because of the dual drivers. Some might be felt wanting more bass (but can be fixed with a bass boost)
> 
> T1E is a beast. Awesome bass, with a slight v signature. It's very musical, but less detailed than the havi. It doesn't require amplification to sound great.


----------



## Hisoundfi

phillipwareham said:


> Thanks for the reply. Articulate and detailed is what I want, but I run them off my phone. I plan to get a fiio x1 when it comes out. Hopefully they wouldn't be rubbish on it...


thb they aren't very loud or impressive coming from a lesser powered source. 

Don't draw a conclusion on the havi until you have a good amp and a good sealing tip applied.

It's like pouring water on a gremlin lol. You won't realize just how radical your b3 is until it gets enough power.


----------



## cel4145

lancep11 said:


> Bio-cellulose drivers are notorious for having articulate and well rounded bass that lacks heft or weight. This might be why they lag behind the KC06 bass? It might be the difference between articulation and boom?




I think it probably definitely helps to differentiate between well articulated bass and boom. Very high quality bass doesn't "boom."


----------



## Baycode

For whom interested in biocellulose i had created this page years back: 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/568694/biocellulose-and-its-use-in-headphones-earphones-referring-the-recent-iem-example-vsonic-gr-07-r07

...and for an additional word on B3 Pro1 please compare your phones hp output power to the iPod Touch 4th Gen's hp output power and if they are on the same level (or your phone is powerful) you can go for B3 without an amp. Adding an amp will help them to be better if your device is weaker.

 Also adding an amp through the line out of your source or better a good dac/amp may help them.

Whenever you switch to a better Dap in the future you'll notice that the B3 upscales itself. It's an iem that likes powerful and good quality sources. Also that means you are going to keep them for a long time unless you know this truth and appreciate them each time you upgrade your source rather than upgrading your iem.


----------



## phillipwareham

hisoundfi said:


> thb they aren't very loud or impressive coming from a lesser powered source.
> 
> Don't draw a conclusion on the havi until you have a good amp and a good sealing tip applied.
> 
> It's like pouring water on a gremlin lol. You won't realize just how radical your b3 is until it gets enough power.


 
 If ipods run at 60mw and the fiio x1 will be 100mw, then maybe I will be okay. Maybe. Will leave this thread alone now!


----------



## Baycode

phillipwareham said:


> If ipods run at 60mw and the fiio x1 will be 100mw, then maybe I will be okay. Maybe. Will leave this thread alone now!




Well Hisoundfi and me told the same thing (in a slightly different way). I just gave you the iPod Touch 4th Gen example because I have one and I thought that this example may ease your choices.


----------



## cel4145

phillipwareham said:


> If ipods run at 60mw and the fiio x1 will be 100mw, then maybe I will be okay. Maybe. Will leave this thread alone now!




I wouldn't have expectation of significantly more volume. Going from 60 mw to 100 mw is less than a +3db increase. Although if the X1 has a gain switch, that could definitely help. If not, I suggest saving up for the X3


----------



## Hisoundfi

cel4145 said:


> I wouldn't have expectation of significantly more volume. Going from 60 mw to 100 mw is less than a +3db increase. Although if the X1 has a gain switch, that could definitely help. If not, I suggest saving up for the X3


 All good information, but I would suggest a fiio amp. They are awesome amps with an awesome build, at unbeatable prices. I have the e18 because I'm an android guy, but the e17 would be my next option. 

The e6 is an awesome little portable amp that you can get for around $25. This little guy will push you b3 just fine, and has 4 different eq settings. It will give you a bass boost if you decide you want more boom on your b3.


----------



## phillipwareham

i don't want any more volume than I'm getting now on my phone with xiaomi pistons. i also don't want less.


----------



## Hisoundfi

phillipwareham said:


> i don't want any more volume than I'm getting now on my phone with xiaomi pistons. i also don't want less.


a fiio e6 is a good investment for anyone in this hobby. 

Through my Samsung galaxy my b3 is meh, after I run in my e6 it's phenomenal. 

I'm not too much a numbers/ohms/impedance guy (yet), just someone who likes and spends way too much money on headphones. I'm telling you, the e6 should give you the extra boost needed take them sound good until you invest in a bigger and better amp.


----------



## pokenguyen

I get 50% volume with iFi Nano iDSD 130mW + Havi B3 Pro, and it's awesome portable DAC/AMP compared to Fiio E18. DSD256 support + RCA ports for headphone, plus smartphone support.


----------



## LanceP11

I completely agree with Hisoundfi, the E6 is an invaluable little amp for mobile listening. Can drive those hard to drive IEMs for $25, with minimal coloration of the sound on regular setting, and just slightly on high gain setting. It's got normal gain, xtra bass, high gain, and then some attenuated setting. Can't beat that for $25.00 and a housing smaller that a pack of gum.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, e6 was quite a nice little player. noise floor was quite good and it didn't really spoil anything


----------



## Inszy

A better choice is Hippo Mook - compared to E6 only drawback is too much hiss on sensitive iem.


----------



## Netforce

Well with the havi b3 being so power hungry I really don't hear the hiss with e6 personally. With more sensitive iems the hiss is quite strong though and been using an impedance adapter.


----------



## DJScope

You guys need to check out the Topping NX1!


----------



## peter123

I find ny HTC One (M7) to be far better without the e6. I actually find the e6 to be overrated and not improving on any source that I own. Only good thing (for me) would be the eq and potentially saving some battery.

@DJScope The nx1 seem to be a way better option. If mine isn't waiting for me at home when I get back from my holiday I'm ordering another one.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> I find ny HTC One (M7) to be far better without the e6. I actually find the e6 to be overrated and not improving on any source that I own. Only good thing (for me) would be the eq and potentially saving some battery.
> 
> @DJScope The nx1 seem to be a way better option. If mine isn't waiting for me at home when I get back from my holiday I'm ordering another one.


 
  
 Did they track down your donkey?


----------



## peter123

Lol, It probably died on the way 

I've got a full refund but since I got a tracking number I wanted to wait and be 100% sure I don't get two. If it's not there next week I'm sure it never will arrive.


----------



## Baycode

Haven't heard E6, but as an owner of NX1, E5 and E11 all I can say that NX1 killed both E's at an instant.

I have to add : with its 100 hours battery life on a single charge, there is no competition either.


----------



## Hisoundfi

@audiohurric4ne 

I'm doing an a-b comparison with t1E and kc06a. I will confirm after testing with various tips, my t1e has superior bass in both quality and quantity IMHO. I'm thinking you either have a defective pair or maybe the ergonomics aren't allowing you to get a complete seal. 

My kc06a is brighter highs that are more detailed. I do understand why you would prefer these for metal as bass is tighter and maybe a touch faster response. Also mids are a touch more forward than the t1E. 

Soundstage is huge because of t1E tuning. I give it to t1E. It has a similar sound stage to the dm2. It's like a more refined dm2.


----------



## mochill

Anymore updates for the t1e, did it improve with more burn in


----------



## Hisoundfi

@mochill in regards to t1E 

Guitars sound great, are in front of vocals. 

They can be driven through a standard unamped device, but need an amp to get the sound I've been raving about. Decent through a phone, amazeballs through an amp.


----------



## Hisoundfi

T1e is very comfortable to wear. I can go over the ear with them by angling them correctly. 

The sub bass is fantastic, dare I say superior to the gr07 BE? Still figuring this out. So far it's looking like it. 

No sibilance from what I hear. 

If any negative, it seems like the mids are stepping back from first listen. I hope this doesn't continue.


----------



## Hisoundfi

T1e kick drums sound awesome. It's not super fast but powerful enough to feel the impact. 

I do wish the cymbals were just a touch brighter. They sound okay, at this point I'm looking for flaws, like I just spent a grand and want to have buyer's remorse lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

I can understand how audiohurric4ne would say that these aren't ideal for death metal or speed metal. I just don't feel like it's tuned for this. 

Just like dm2,the t1E puts you in the front row of the concert. 

It's not power hungry as the havi b3, but it needs a few more clicks to achieve the same volume as the kc06a.


----------



## mochill

Keep at it hisoundfi


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Keep at it hisoundfi


These t1E comes with a LOT of tips and all of the make this one sound different. I just put the tips from the ivery is-1 on them, and now I think they sound even better. 

Unamped, the kc06a is a better sounding iem. Amped, the t1E is better IMHO 

Ymmv, I'm just putting what I hear out there as food for thought.


----------



## mochill

More comparison with kc06A will be nice, I think both needs proper burn in , so does most iems that we have but people doesn't have patient for that and gives up


----------



## mochill

The t1e is supposed to be more extended on both ends and bigger soundstage the the original and slightly more efficient


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> More comparison with kc06A will be nice, I think both needs proper burn in , so does most iems that we have but people doesn't have patient for that and gives up


This t1E is going to get a lot of play time. 

It makes the tenore seem boring IMHO 

It's hifi, huge Soundstage, musical

Low end extension is great, it's articulate "enough" to say it lacks detail. I think coming from the gr07 BE being one of my all time favorites, this is similarly tuned but with less sibilance.


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's also a little more 3 dimensional than the gr07 BE, although the gr07 BE might be a touch more articulate.


----------



## mochill

Burn in might cure that


----------



## Shawn71

baycode said:


> Haven't heard E6, but as an owner of NX1, E5 and E11 all I can say that NX1 killed both E's at an instant.
> 
> I have to add : with its 100 hours battery life on a single charge, there is no competition either.




hmm....sad to see nx1 killed both of your fiio toys,as im being owner of E06 & E11..

And its 100hrs of playback is like 1000 miles away to its rivals or even times 10/20 for that matter......btw, how about battery replacements if something goes wrong in future? Can we get equally rated(or near) after market batteries? Or sending them factory is the only option,as of now.....


----------



## cel4145

shawn71 said:


> hmm....sad to see nx1 killed both of your fiio toys,as im being owner of E06 & E11..:




Apparently not everyone thinks that. Read starting here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/696825/topping-nx1-portable-headphone-amplifier-impressions-thread/75#post_10605956

Your E11 might still be better to you and others


----------



## Shawn71

cel4145 said:


> Apparently not everyone thinks that. Read starting here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/696825/topping-nx1-portable-headphone-amplifier-impressions-thread/75#post_10605956
> 
> Your E11 might still be better to you and others




No I think You misunderstood...I said im being owner of those fiio amps I feel sad for that as the nx1 is better to those.....for the price and battery backup.


----------



## Baycode

shawn71 said:


> hmm....sad to see nx1 killed both of your fiio toys,as im being owner of E06 & E11..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Battery seems to me socket-ed or soldered to the board by the wires. But I didn't fully dissembled it yet (a photo on the below may help). It seems that we can replace it. But this is meaningful only after the battery dies. With its super long battery life, there shouldn't be a need.


----------



## Shawn71

baycode said:


> Battery seems to me socket-ed or soldered to the board by the wires. But I didn't fully dissembled it yet (a photo on the below may help). It seems that we can replace it. But this is meaningful only after the battery dies. With its super long battery life, there shouldn't be a need.




Yeah ive seen the battery before,thats why I had asked whether you know some sources to get it, as I might pull my trigger on this. Thx for the picture tho......a real portable gear that last for 4+ days on a single charge


----------



## Hisoundfi

Well it's now 2am. About 3 hours ago I plugged the t1E into my Walkman f806 which is connected to my fiio e18, and I'm enjoying every random song coming through my "I'm feeling lucky" radio station. 

These things are awesome amped.


----------



## Hisoundfi

A amplifier does as much for the t1E as it does for the b3 IMHO. If you've listened and drew a opinion of the t1E without hearing them pushed with an amp, you are not giving them an opportunity to run at their full potential.

Bass just gets that much better and mids and treble becomes more cohesive. Mids sound recessed without an amp, but absolutely beautiful with one. The treble cleans up and is much more detailed. 

My AMPLIFIED t1e is the best sounding thing I've heard in a looooong looooong time. 

PS- use an amp with the t1E lol

Head-fi over and out


----------



## cel4145

shawn71 said:


> No I think You misunderstood...I said im being owner of those fiio amps I feel sad for that as the nx1 is better to those.....for the price and battery backup.




I completely understood. Just because one or two people like the NX1, doesn't make it the better amp. People hear what they expect sometimes (when the difference is not there but because of expectations built by hype), and then sometimes it's just personal preference when an amp is not actually as good as another. ClieOS, whom I would describe as a professional reviewer who does LOTs of indepth portable amp reviews, estimates that the NVX1 is similar to the SMSL amps he reviewed, which would make the NVX1 not as good as the E11. Go read what I linked to 

So I wouldn't give up on your E11 just yet.


----------



## Wokei

cel4145 said:


> I completely understood. Just because one or two people like the NX1, doesn't make it the better amp. People hear what they expect sometimes (when the difference is not there but because of expectations built by hype), and then sometimes it's just personal preference when an amp is not actually as good as another. ClieOS, whom I would describe as a professional reviewer who does LOTs of indepth portable amp reviews, estimates that the NVX1 is similar to the SMSL amps he reviewed, which would make the NVX1 not as good as the E11. Go read what I linked to
> 
> So I wouldn't give up on your E11 just yet.




Me vote still go to Topping NX1 ..not to say E11 is not good but NX1 is better. ...imho.......


----------



## Shawn71

cel4145 said:


> I completely understood. Just because one or two people like the NX1, doesn't make it the better amp. People hear what they expect sometimes (when the difference is not there but because of expectations built by hype), and then sometimes it's just personal preference when an amp is not actually as good as another. ClieOS, whom I would describe as a professional reviewer who does LOTs of indepth portable amp reviews, estimates that the NVX1 is similar to the SMSL amps he reviewed, which would make the NVX1 not as good as the E11. Go read what I linked to
> 
> 
> 
> So I wouldn't give up on your E11 just yet.




K..roger that. But I said in comparison with price and battery life of 100hrs to fiio's and not its driving force. My E11 easily handles my senn hd600 and philips hpc890 with enough juice...and I wouldnt hate them any given day,though I use my E12 mostly, being more neutral ....

Oh btw, ClieOS said he guessed to be of smsl internals(not confirmed),by looking at the pictures. And I might say, its ok,even if topping used the same electronics BUT with better modifications etc......on NX1 than smsl.

Anyway Im like you that I will not simply buy my gears blind folded and waste our hard earned money....especially the gadgets that are being bought over e-commerce.


----------



## LanceP11

Well said Shawn. 

p.s. I like different amps for different sound signature types. Synergy is everything.


----------



## phillipwareham

hisoundfi said:


> All good information, but I would suggest a fiio amp. They are awesome amps with an awesome build, at unbeatable prices. I have the e18 because I'm an android guy, but the e17 would be my next option.
> 
> The e6 is an awesome little portable amp that you can get for around $25. This little guy will push you b3 just fine, and has 4 different eq settings. It will give you a bass boost if you decide you want more boom on your b3.


thanks. 

frankly, it seems like i either buy the x3 or endure a tedious wait to buy the x1 and then add an amp, taking the cost up to a similar amount. either way looks fine.


----------



## Shawn71

lancep11 said:


> Well said Shawn.
> 
> p.s. I like different amps for different sound signature types. Synergy is everything.




Yup....Agreed!


----------



## audiohurric4ne

hisoundfi said:


> A amplifier does as much for the t1E as it does for the b3 IMHO. If you've listened and drew a opinion of the t1E without hearing them pushed with an amp, you are not giving them an opportunity to run at their full potential.
> 
> Bass just gets that much better and mids and treble becomes more cohesive. Mids sound recessed without an amp, but absolutely beautiful with one. The treble cleans up and is much more detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 just like i said earlier. the t1e does benefit so much with amplification. but still i need a confirmation lol. tried burning in these t1e but still the bass is still clearly less than my kc06A T.T hoping that mochill can give a confirmation since he's getting both. i do still think thats mine is a defect because of the reviews i've found they rave so much about the bass. the bass on my t1e is really 'meh' btw what should i do if my unit is really a defect ? can i return it ? never happened to me before lol. i think my case is similar to bhazard's kc06 where he gets the 'no bass' kc06.


----------



## Netforce

audiohurric4ne said:


> just like i said earlier. the t1e does benefit so much with amplification. but still i need a confirmation lol. tried burning in these t1e but still the bass is still clearly less than my kc06A T.T hoping that mochill can give a confirmation since he's getting both. i do still think thats mine is a defect because of the reviews i've found they rave so much about the bass. the bass on my t1e is really 'meh' btw what should i do if my unit is really a defect ? can i return it ? never happened to me before lol. i think my case is similar to bhazard's kc06 where he gets the 'no bass' kc06.


 
 Where did you get them from? If you got them from like say penon audio just send them an email, they are pretty awesome and haven't had a bad experience with them thus far.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Just A/Bied T1E with the T1 (regular version) and all I can say is that it definitely has more bass than the regular version but doesn't come close to Earmax ER100, which are in my opinion, the ultimate bass monsters.
  
 Getting a proper seal is crucial. You should try tip rolling to overcome the big housing issue. Regular double flange tips did the trick for me. The bass on T1E extends lower than the bass on T1 but is not boosted. The treble also extends higher on the T1E and can sometimes appear sibilant. They are also more revealing and detailed.
  
 My favorite music genre is metal. I've been in love with it since I was 8 years old (I'm 31 now). Most of metal albums are lacking in the bass department. Only in the last 10 years or so, with the change in the production style and the development of many new sub genres enabled the bass to be properly heard on some recordings. If you want to properly test the bass on a pair of headphones, you should probably go with contemporary alternative or industrial metal albums.
  
 P.S.
 In more than 20 years of listening to metal, I found only one album that was produced so well that is sounded perfect on any rig I played it on.


----------



## Kamakahah

Okay. I'll bite since you're being a tease. What album?


----------



## audiohurric4ne

hal rockwell said:


> Just A/Bied T1E with the T1 (regular version) and all I can say is that it definitely has more bass than the regular version but doesn't come close to Earmax ER100, which are in my opinion, the ultimate bass monsters.
> 
> Getting a proper seal is crucial. You should try tip rolling to overcome the big housing issue. Regular double flange tips did the trick for me. The bass on T1E extends lower than the bass on T1 but is not boosted. The treble also extends higher on the T1E and can sometimes appear sibilant. They are also more revealing and detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 i listen to newer kind of metal (in mourning, opeth's new albums, dark tranquillity etc) and it sounded REALLY bad.


----------



## mochill

Maybe needs some burn In for bass to show


----------



## audiohurric4ne

netforce said:


> Where did you get them from? If you got them from like say penon audio just send them an email, they are pretty awesome and haven't had a bad experience with them thus far.


 
 bought it from shenzhenaudio.com  will try to email them later


----------



## Netforce

audiohurric4ne said:


> bought it from shenzhenaudio.com  will try to email them later


 
 shenzhenaudio should be fine too, haven't read any complaints about them personally.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

kamakahah said:


> Okay. I'll bite since you're being a tease. What album?


 
  
If you don't mind listening to metal in Russian... Tell me what you think of it if you decide to take a chance on this band. My favorite tracks are 3 and 5.


audiohurric4ne said:


> bought it from shenzhenaudio.com  will try to email them later


 
  
 Mine are from shenzhen too. It was first ever purchase I made from them.


----------



## Kamakahah

Hal Rockwell
The Russian isn't a problem. I don't bother listening to 90%+ of the lyrics in metal anyway; most of them are trash.

I'll definitely give it a shot and pass it along to my brother. He's fluent and even married to a Russian. If I get curious about the lyrics, I'll just ask him.


----------



## erudite

Hey guys, been out of the loop on the thread so apologies for my ignorance. 
  
 What are currently the hot chinese iems (under $60) - last time i was here it seemed to be the xiaomi pistons 
  
 Are the dolphins still king of the cans?


----------



## altrunox

erudite said:


> Hey guys, been out of the loop on the thread so apologies for my ignorance.
> 
> What are currently the hot chinese iems (under $60) - last time i was here it seemed to be the xiaomi pistons
> 
> Are the dolphins still king of the cans?


 
 havi b3, vsd3s, kc06, tenores and moar!


----------



## bhazard

erudite said:


> Hey guys, been out of the loop on the thread so apologies for my ignorance.
> 
> What are currently the hot chinese iems (under $60) - last time i was here it seemed to be the xiaomi pistons
> 
> Are the dolphins still king of the cans?


 
  
  


altrunox said:


> havi b3, vsd3s, kc06, tenores and moar!


 
  
 There has been an explosion of top quality <$100 iems lately. So much so, that I sold my Dunu DN-2000 because I feel the under $100's provide a much better value and nearly the same quality of sound.


----------



## erudite

bhazard said:


> There has been an explosion of top quality <$100 iems lately. So much so, that I sold my Dunu DN-2000 because I feel the under $100's provide a much better value and nearly the same quality of sound.


 
  
 many thanks bhazard, do you recommend those quoted in particular?


----------



## bhazard

KZ-ED Special Edition.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.35.RIZrhK&id=40106441121
  
 If I'm reading it right, it's using a prototype of the IE800 7mm driver, for $10.
  
 Graph looks impressive.


----------



## bhazard

erudite said:


> many thanks bhazard, do you recommend those quoted in particular?


 
 Yep.
  
 Get one of those and get the Topping NX1, and you'll have a portable hi fi system that rivals many high priced ones for under $100.


----------



## cel4145

shawn71 said:


> K..roger that. But I said in comparison with price and battery life of 100hrs to fiio's and not its driving force. My E11 easily handles my senn hd600 and philips hpc890 with enough juice...and I wouldnt hate them any given day,though I use my E12 mostly, being more neutral ....
> 
> Oh btw, ClieOS said he guessed to be of smsl internals(not confirmed),by looking at the pictures. And I might say, its ok,even if topping used the same electronics BUT with better modifications etc......on NX1 than smsl.
> 
> Anyway Im like you that I will not simply buy my gears blind folded and waste our hard earned money....especially the gadgets that are being bought over e-commerce.




I still bet your E11 is a comparable amp (or better) to the NX1 in SQ. But I get what you mean 

Still. Best deal on SQ, battery life, and headphone power output is my used C&C BH for $60 in the for sale forum here. (shameless self-plug)


----------



## altrunox

Fiio is releasing E10k, for those who don`t need a portable amp should be great... and I almost bought the NX1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 As soon as it become avaliable on MP4 nation I should buy it...let`s see how B3 will sound with them


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> KZ-ED Special Edition.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.35.RIZrhK&id=40106441121
> 
> If I'm reading it right, it's using a prototype of the IE800 7mm driver, for $10.
> ...


 
  
 If they have diamond cut shell similar to these cheap Bidenuo's, stay away, it's painful!!!!
  

  
 though these KZ-ED do have a spacer ring between the body and nozzle, so it might be ok.


----------



## mochill

Me want kz ed special edition ... Might get it


----------



## Kamakahah

Anyone that can recommend a good agent for Taobao shopping/shipping to the USA? 
Feel free to PM.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got the cogoo t02 in today. It's pretty sweet. Very nice ergonomic housing design, very nice quality plug and cable. I had to use a different tip from my extras. The thing is a cinch cable away from being just about prefect ergonomics. I cinched them with a shirt clip. Sound is pretty balanced with a slight v signature. It extends well on both ends. The sound competes with things in the 30-75 dollar range. Only drawback is a somewhat narrow sound stage. These are a fantastic deal for the $7 usd I paid including shipping. These will be a great pair of beaters for exercise.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got the Phillips she3590 in today. It's ridiculous how good this thing sounds. Awesome bass and clear mids with spot on (not to hot) treble. Tips are soft silicone and it's pretty easy to get a seal. Soundstage is pretty big. Only drawback so far is that the single dynamic get grainy and smear the sound when there's a lot of sounds coming through at the same time. 

But seriously, it's ridiculously good sounding, and competes in sq with things up to the $100+ range. Still, the build quality is on par with most $10-$25 sets of iems, with a somewhat flimsy cable, no cable cinch, and a straight plug.


----------



## LanceP11

Yeah that's the thing with the SHE3590, it's not fast enough to keep up with fast music/fast passages. Blurs and grains. This is what separates it from true giant killers.


----------



## bhazard

kamakahah said:


> Anyone that can recommend a good agent for Taobao shopping/shipping to the USA?
> Feel free to PM.


 
 mistertao.com or engtaobao.com


----------



## Hisoundfi

Me get earwax... 

Earwax cable good, earwax accessories good. Earwax sound is good. 

The earmax er80 is a replica of an ie80.

It's got a nice build, cool accessories, and the sound is pretty good. 

The er80 has lots of bass that is decent. I tried to adjust the bass on these only to find out that the bass adjustment knob is minimal. It goes from bassy to super bassy. 

With the right tip that's seals good the sound is enjoyable with plenty of bass, slightly recessed mids, decent treble and nice top end sparkle. 

Ie80? No Way! 

Solid 25 dollar iems? Worthy of their price tag? Absolutely. 

Head fi over and out


----------



## mochill

Just got the ttpod t1E in purple and the box is tinny and the iem looks so sexy... Sound is slightly more textures in the bass and soundstage seems bigger, details a bit more treble a bit more ..but this is going off by memory ., cable build looks better and thicker


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Just got the ttpod t1E in purple and the box is tinny and the iem looks so sexy... Sound is slightly more textures in the bass and soundstage seems bigger, details a bit more treble a bit more ..but this is going off by memory ., cable build looks better and thicker


Plug them suckers into a high powered or amplified device and share impressions. The world needs to know lol.


----------



## mochill

Dx90 is high powered ... Using it now ,but on low gain, I can't compare to the original version because I don't have them anymore , all I can say these sound very textured not highly transparent,so so midrange clarity is great, treble extension has sparkle,soundstage is wide and deep,maybe not the biggest ... But very close,using the stock white tips and this is my first impression for now, I'll be enjoying this for now because I'm loving the bass . Will burn in for 100 and give more Impressions soon


----------



## mochill

I'm hearing some amazing bass details right now , switch to medium gain but volume didn't get louder but details definitely did


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Dx90 is high powered ... Using it now ,but on low gain, I can't compare to the original version because I don't have them anymore , all I can say these sound very textured not highly transparent,so so midrange clarity is great, treble extension has sparkle,soundstage is wide and deep,maybe not the biggest ... But very close,using the stock white tips and this is my first impression for now, I'll be enjoying this for now because I'm loving the bass . Will burn in for 100 and give more Impressions soon


High gain will make them sound even better


----------



## mochill

You are right ... Got more tighter in bass response and treble extension got foward will mids are still clear


----------



## mochill

Soundstage is better on low gain


----------



## erudite

bhazard said:


> mistertao.com or engtaobao.com




I'm trying to buy some vsd3s's from there, is it the tip listed sellers that are legit?


----------



## Juan Ahrw

Hello!
 Mi brother is travelling to Shanghai, China this week and I asked him to buy a portable headphone amp/DAC for me. Do you know any place where he can buy a good one for less than 200USD? I' using a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 ohms,  and was thinking about the Fiio e18 specially, so if you know any other model that you consider a better option and the place where he can buy it, I would appreciate it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## twister6

erudite said:


> I'm trying to buy some vsd3s's from there, is it the tip listed sellers that are legit?


 
  
 I assume you are not from US (otherwise, this is a legit seller on Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LS6V3EM).  On eBay, try this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VSONIC-VSD3S-Black-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Earphones-/321461693687? - that's where I got my pair from and can guarantee it's legit.


----------



## mochill

The bass on my t1e has settled down while listening to music so now its balanced and clear but still textured


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> The bass on my t1e has settled down while listening to music so now its balanced and clear but still textured


 

 Comparison to VSD3S or KC06A?
  
 Btw, for those who are interested, Penonaudio now has KC06A in stock as well.


----------



## mochill

Don't have the kc06A yet it will be here next week and to the vsd3s : the bass is slightly tighter ,mids are slightly foward, treble is more extended,soundstage is slightly larger but take this with a grain of salt ...the vocals on the vsd3s can't be touched , let me burn in the ttpod t1E for 30hrs just like the vsd3s and do a proper comparo


----------



## LanceP11

Doppio in my mailbox tomorrow. Can't wait to hear that hyped up Zero Audio dual BA tuning!


----------



## mochill

Totally worth it ^


----------



## twister6

Similar reference/analytical sound sig as dual BA IM02, but audio technica is way ahead of it in the level of details, soundstage, and removable cables. Also, Doppios are very sensitive and when driven by high level signal will yield hefty amount of hissing. I have to use 75 ohm adapter to drive it from AP100.


----------



## mochill

The doppios needs 500hrs of burn in


----------



## kahaluu

mochill said:


> The doppios needs 500hrs of burn in


 

 I think you're getting carried away there.


----------



## mochill

... That's what dsnuts and everyone at the discovery threads says


----------



## cel4145

mochill said:


> ... That's what dsnuts and everyone at the discovery threads says




Well, if you want the best burn in, you should run it 2000 hours. (hehe)


----------



## halomusic

*I was deeply moved by the B3s and I cried.,I am touched.*


----------



## LanceP11

halomusic said:


> *I was deeply moved by the B3s and I cried.,I am touched.*




I hope to have the same experience with the Doppio


----------



## akhuramazda

hai guys 
 last week i got t1e from taobao
 and what can i say, so impressed with its soundstage and treble especially the guitar
 now, its on burning process, going to 50hrs
  
 https://scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10307365_742902129085597_6715201535240625649_n.jpg
  
 btw, anyone know trusted seller of vsd3s on taobao???
 could you please PM me? thanks


----------



## koreanzombie

Does anyone have a picture of how the ttpod t1e's look in ear? Cant find any ;(


----------



## audiohurric4ne

koreanzombie said:


> Does anyone have a picture of how the ttpod t1e's look in ear? Cant find any ;(


 
 it actually look bulky. i would not wear this outside lol. especially with the purple colour. cant take a pic sorry my camera su*ks


----------



## Hisoundfi

koreanzombie said:


> Does anyone have a picture of how the ttpod t1e's look in ear? Cant find any ;(



In ear... 


Over ear... 



I don't think they look bad at all. They look like I have a pair of expensive high tech iems that nobody ever saw in my ears. I love the look of the clear ones, it looks sweet with the cable.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I absolutely love the sound of these t1E through an amp. The bass extends so low and is still very textured and responsive. Decay is a touch slower than I would like but not a big deal. 

IMHO the soundstage is very good. That entertaining 'front row at the concert feel" I loved so much with the dm2.

It's bright without being fatiguing. 

Mids are warm and musical. The layering of instruments are beautiful. 

I'm jamming Daft Punk's RAM, and it takes this genre to another level. I honestly don't know how to explain it other than comparing many iems as being two dimensional and this being three. It's like I can hear distance between the different sounds playing at any given time.


----------



## twister6

^ sounds like 3D imaging/position with a good separation/layering of different sounds


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> ^ sounds like 3D imaging/position with a good separation/layering of different sounds


Ya what he said! LOL


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> The t1 balanced edit on uses composite diaphragm and the t1e uses biocell







hisoundfi said:


> T1e kick drums sound awesome. It's not super fast but powerful enough to feel the impact.
> 
> I do wish the cymbals were just a touch brighter. They sound okay, at this point I'm looking for flaws, like I just spent a grand and want to have buyer's remorse lol




Hisoundfi, you could tell if the Bass T1E TTPod is better or equal to the superfi 5 EB or TF10?


----------



## mochill

Using the medium spiral dot tips makes them perfect, its on the burn in station right now and will take them out in two days


----------



## Kamakahah

Gave the IS-1 130 hours of burn it. Still has a veil. Sounds kind of dull with bloaty bass. I'll keep them on the burn-in station with the rest for maybe another 100 hours. I don't foresee any change. There are better options for only a few dollars more, IMO.

One odd change though. The driver flex of the right bud completely vanished. It still remains on the left. Kind of odd. I really have no explanation to offer.


----------



## 1clearhead

kamakahah said:


> Gave the IS-1 130 hours of burn it. Still has a veil. Sounds kind of dull with bloaty bass. I'll keep them on the burn-in station with the rest for maybe another 100 hours. I don't foresee any change. There are better options for only a few dollars more, IMO.
> 
> One odd change though. The driver flex of the right bud completely vanished. It still remains on the left. Kind of odd. I really have no explanation to offer.


 
  
 You think it could be defective?
  
 I bought upto 8 of them (some to give away as gifts) and not one had driver flex issues. You could also try swapping tips if you have others laying around with a wider nozzle opening. It gives more forward mids and less sub-bass impact.


----------



## Hisoundfi

robervaul said:


> Hisoundfi, you could tell if the Bass T1E TTPod is better or equal to the superfi 5 EB or TF10?


Sorry friend I don't have either of them. Amplified, they are on par with the Sony h3, and slightly better than the gr07 BE. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kamakahah

1clearhead said:


> You think it could be defective?
> 
> I bought upto 8 of them (some to give away as gifts) and not one had driver flex issues. You could also try swapping tips if you have others laying around with a wider nozzle opening. It gives more forward mids and less sub-bass impact.




I've tip rolled them with a few wide nozzle tips: JVC spiral tips and Sennheiser double-flange. 

I recall a number of others mentioning the bad driver flex. Mine could be defective. It's my only pair so there is no way for me to verify. Though I have had other defective buds before and these don't seem to share the same issues as those. So from my experience I'd say they just don't sound very good. Obviously YMMV, but if that is the case then the high chance of variability might be a big enough reason to stay away unless you are just curious.


----------



## mochill

I'll be buying the kz ed special edition and kz ed3


----------



## robervaul

Looking forward to T1E vs t-peos altone200, compared mochill could a contribution soon?


----------



## altrunox

There`s a number in the box...mine is 28.
 Maybe production number?
 LoL I got one of the firts


----------



## mochill

Yes I'll compare altone200 vs. Vsd3s vs. Ttpod t1E


----------



## Leo888

mochill said:


> Yes I'll compare altone200 vs. Vsd3s vs. Ttpod t1E




Looks forward to your comparison mochill. Particularly the Altone and VSD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mochill

Will add kc06 gold and kc06A as well..all must have 50hrs first


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just found a better tip for these t1E. 

I'm hooked on these things. The tuning i close to perfect for my liking. 

Of course ymmv, but for me these are fantastic. Everything I own is going to take a back seat to these for a while. 

I love how warm the mids are. Guitars, synthesizers, pianos all jump out. Imaging is awesome.


----------



## jakth

my thanks to thatBeatsguy for linking me here. 
I wanted to ask some advice regarding budget iems. I'm in the Philippines so it's kind of a challenge to look for quality iems here. I've owned the klipsch s4 (okay sound great comfort), and the brainwavz b2 (eargasmic imo) and I've got the rha ma750 coming in a month. I listen to alternative/indie rock and some of Lana del Rey haha. my budget is roughly $150.
anyway, I've been researching about the Xiaomi Pistons, carbo Basso, superlux 381f and 688b and 681 Evo, and the Dunu-1000. If I get the budget ones, I'm planning on also getting the fiio e11 if i have enough money left. Should I get one of the iems mentioned and the e11? or would my money be better spent on a DAP such as the ibasso dx50? 
hope I wasn't too incoherent, I'm kinda excited and nervous at the same time lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

"under the iron sea" by Keane is an awesome album for your gear. 

Give it a listen if you can. It's a great recording that is well presented. It keeps you listening from start to finish.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jakth said:


> my thanks to thatBeatsguy for linking me here.
> I wanted to ask some advice regarding budget iems. I'm in the Philippines so it's kind of a challenge to look for quality iems here. I've owned the klipsch s4 (okay sound great comfort), and the brainwavz b2 (eargasmic imo) and I've got the rha ma750 coming in a month. I listen to alternative/indie rock and some of Lana del Rey haha. my budget is roughly $150.
> anyway, I've been researching about the Xiaomi Pistons, carbo Basso, superlux 381f and 688b and 681 Evo, and the Dunu-1000. If I get the budget ones, I'm planning on also getting the fiio e11 if i have enough money left. Should I get one of the iems mentioned and the e11? or would my money be better spent on a DAP such as the ibasso dx50?
> hope I wasn't too incoherent, I'm kinda excited and nervous at the same time lol


get the havi b3 pro I and the e11. The combination of those two will sound better than anything you've named.


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS- welcome to head fi! Kiss your money goodbye, I mean, sorry about your wallet lol


----------



## jakth

yeah my wallet is basically being crucified right now haha. this hobby is hard, especially on an incoming college freshie. my motto is 'you don't need dinner, you have music' lol. 
havi b3, really? hmm.. sadly, though a quick search didn't yield any availability in the Philippines, but I will dig deeper on that, and read some reviews. 
what do you think about the ibasso though? I just use a note 2 as a source, and poweramp as a player :/
edit- thanks for the quick reply btw


----------



## jakth

gave Keane a quick listen on Spotify and WOW THANKS


----------



## LanceP11

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=380837555791

Here is the best place to get the Havi B3 pro 1. 

They will ship to you. 

Have fun! The Havi is a BEAST!!


----------



## LanceP11

The cheap Ibasso is $300-400 bucks. That's way above your budget. The B3 with E11 is a mighty fine recommendation, and hisoundfi steers you in the right direction.


----------



## jakth

will think about it. shipping to the ph is an absolute btch though, customs are frustrating. thanks so much


----------



## LanceP11

Shopping is $6.00 to the Philippines. Customs and delivery is gonna be up to your and your home country's efficiency?


----------



## jakth

but if I can't buy the b3, what would be the next best?


----------



## LanceP11

IMHO, the Xaiomi Pistons 2.1 are an absolute gem for the money. Highly detailed, tight bass, and extended but not splashy or sibilant highs.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jakth said:


> but if I can't buy the b3, what would be the next best?


I like the t1e I've been raving about lately, which also benefits from an amp, but I think many would suggest the kc06a, or the new vsonics that just came out


----------



## LanceP11

hisoundfi said:


> I like the t1e I've been raving about lately, which also benefits from an amp, but I think many would suggest the kc06a, or the new vsonics that just came out




The problem. With these suggestions is that those are sold through the same places that sell the B3. If he can't get the B3, he won't be able to get those either. The Pistons are common enough where he should be able to get them from just about anywhere?


----------



## jakth

buying the Pistons 
any thoughts on the carbo Basso? I found a seller in the ph, it's an OK deal. dunno if I should pursue though...


----------



## jakth

I don't know how to quote yet but thanks Hisoundfi for the suggestions, I appreciate it


----------



## LanceP11

Btw if anyone needs an absolutely essential, amazing, and effective track for burn in, with all the necessary sounds needed, you must get this...

Gridlok - Break The System (2007) 44 min.

You will be very satisfied.


----------



## LanceP11

jakth said:


> buying the Pistons
> any thoughts on the carbo Basso? I found a seller in the ph, it's an OK deal. dunno if I should pursue though...




Basso would also be a great buy. Can't go wrong there. Not as detailed as the Pistons in the highs/treble, but still a smooth great value IEM.


----------



## jakth

LanceP11 I'm kinda concerned about the build quality though. get the Basso or buy an amp, fiio e11? 
sorry if I'm becoming annoying with my questions :/


----------



## LanceP11

Based on hisoundfi's recommendation and the reviews of a few others, I'm buying the TTPOD T1e. Getting the transparent clear one. I chose this over the Bassos, and along with my Pistons, will be my go to dynamic, while my Doppio will be my go to BA.


----------



## LanceP11

The build quality, sound quality, and durability of the Bassos have rarely been called into question. It's the Tenore with all the QC issues and the TTS.


----------



## jakth

the T1e clear version looks amazing, I am absolutely drooling right now O_O
thanks bro, going with the Bassos too then
such excite, very thanks
when should I get an amp though? and which one?


----------



## LanceP11

I've has the E6 and E11 for several years now, and these are the only two amps I've ever needed. The E6 for it's tiny housing and relatively flat SS on high gain, and my E11 to thicken up the sound, tame unruly high, and give bass a nice lift when needed.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Take your time, evaluate the gear you have, consider things you would like in an amp, study the threads on head fi, ask questions, watch for sales, and your conclusion will come naturally. 

I will only suggest things that I've tried. I really liked the fiio e6 because it was a baby step into the world of amplifiers. I still use it also. It's only $25 and is well worth the money. Just make sure that you buy from a respectable seller to avoid getting a knock off. 

Don't dive in an spend a lot unless you know exactly what you want.


----------



## LanceP11

Thinking like hisoundfi yet again lol


----------



## jakth

hmm.. thanks a lot guys, you've really helped with the confusion. hope I can be as helpful to others in the future. thanks


----------



## mochill

Piston 2.1,kz ed3,kz ed special edition,Vsd3s, ttpod t1E, tenore , kc06 gold,kc06A, havi b3 pro1 are all amazing and must have in your collection


----------



## jakth

mochill sadly, only the Bassos and the Pistons are within my reach :/ 
thanks though


----------



## mochill

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.35.RIZrhK&id=40106441121
here's the link for the kz ed special edition, I think they might ship to the Philippine, but you have to use a fowarding service


----------



## Taveren

jakth said:


> the T1e clear version looks amazing, I am absolutely drooling right now O_O
> thanks bro, going with the Bassos too then
> such excite, very thanks
> when should I get an amp though? and which one?




IMO settle your IEM first because you will reap the most upgrade in SQ with good IEMs then get good quality recorded music then when you have the funds go get a DAP. you dont really need an amp at this point. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## robervaul

Has anyone got the tangmai F1?


----------



## slowpickr

lancep11 said:


> IMHO, the Xaiomi Pistons 2.1 are an absolute gem for the money. Highly detailed, tight bass, and extended but not splashy or sibilant highs.


 
  
 +1


----------



## osiris1

mochill said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.35.RIZrhK&id=40106441121
> here's the link for the kz ed special edition, I think they might ship to the Philippine, but you have to use a fowarding service


 
 how does this sound? looks promising...


----------



## mochill

Don't know yet but I'm getting them


----------



## fnkcow

Which IEM gives you the most emotional vocals in your collection/demo?


----------



## Charliemotta

mochill said:


> Don't know yet but I'm getting them


 
 Do you use Mr. Tao for agent guy??


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Piston 2.1,kz ed3,kz ed special edition,Vsd3s, ttpod t1E, tenore , kc06 gold,kc06A, havi b3 pro1 are all amazing and must have in your collection


All great choices, but add the sidy dm2, audio technica ATH-IM50, sony mh1c or mh1 (from now on I'm never responding to mochill without at least one emoji)


----------



## Baycode

fnkcow said:


> Which IEM gives you the most emotional vocals in your collection/demo?




B3 Pro1excels in the vocals. Most organic and most real vocals I have ever heard of...


----------



## mochill




----------



## Shawn71

baycode said:


> B3 Pro1excels in the vocals. Most organic and most real vocals I have ever heard of...




I read sometime ago that B3 are excellent paired w/your tubes....so the vocals sings with it? Or NX1 or something else from ur inventory?....


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> They look like I have a pair of expensive high tech iems that nobody ever saw in my ears.




LOL.


----------



## Grayson73

Nobody buying the Vivo XE800 that Bhazard has at the top of his list?


----------



## fnkcow

baycode said:


> B3 Pro1excels in the vocals. Most organic and most real vocals I have ever heard of...


 
 Darn! Avoided buying them for so long, resistance is waning rapidly...


----------



## fnkcow

hisoundfi said:


> I absolutely love the sound of these t1E through an amp. The bass extends so low and is still very textured and responsive. Decay is a touch slower than I would like but not a big deal.
> 
> IMHO the soundstage is very good. That entertaining 'front row at the concert feel" I loved so much with the dm2.
> 
> ...


 
 How's the mids of the T1E against the Havi B3 Pro 1? Is T1E V-shaped signature?


----------



## LanceP11

The Tenore and Basso are two of the very best vocal presentation IEMs you can get. Lush, beautiful, organic, and not a single trace of sibilance.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ttpod t1E- So far I get a very slight v shaped signature along the same tuning as the kc06a. It's nothing exaggerated like the Pistons. 

Using my Sony f806- Fiio e18- IEM... 

Going off memory using my preferred set up, the mids on these are clearly different. 

Havi b3 pro I has a colder and articulate and flatter tuned midrange. Separation and detail is better on the havi. 

TTPOD T1E has a more aggressive and musical approach. Notes have more weight on them and instruments pop out in front of vocals. It has incredible texture. 

I can do a a-b comparison later. 

I'm going to do a comparison between all three of my dual dynamic driver iems (havi, t1E, and im50). I think the head fi community would benefit from a comparison between these.


----------



## vman

^ eagerly waiting for your impressions.


----------



## LanceP11

I got a new pair of Tenore ordered from Japan. Here's to hoping they don't exhibit the same issues from the ones I had from eBay?


----------



## Pastapipo

I've got the Moe-SS01 now for a month, they use the same drivers as the FXT90.
 The stock tuning is bad, treble is so far lifted that voices sound artificial. The good news is they respond extremely well to EQ. 
Pulling the highs down two or three notches, causes the sound to flatten out and restore voices, all this while retaining excellent detail and extraordinary clarity.
 The bass is fast, articulate and reaches down deep. More midbass than subbass, but nowhere near bloat.
 All in all, with EQ, they're my current favourites.
  
 The Philips Fidelio S1 received today. Haven't had the chance to listen to them, but they are coming to bed tonight. The gf can sleep on the couch.


----------



## Purple07

robervaul said:


> Has anyone got the tangmai F1?



Me and Peter only I guess.


----------



## robervaul

purple07 said:


> Me and Peter only I guess.



Could you tell us how they are?


----------



## LanceP11

If I remember, Peter said the Tangmai F1 was a decent consumer friendly tuned IEM, that didn't particularly stand out, but was v-shaped with decent attributes and good for the price, but nothing spectacular or WoW'ing? Please correct me if I spoke wrongly? I think this was the take on those..


----------



## fnkcow

hisoundfi said:


> Ttpod t1E- So far I get a very slight v shaped signature along the same tuning as the kc06a. It's nothing exaggerated like the Pistons.
> 
> Using my Sony f806- Fiio e18- IEM...
> 
> ...


 
  
  


vman said:


> ^ eagerly waiting for your impressions.


 
 +1!


----------



## fnkcow

lancep11 said:


> The Tenore and Basso are two of the very best vocal presentation IEMs you can get. Lush, beautiful, organic, and not a single trace of sibilance.


 
 Yes I have the Tenore and like it very much. Wanting to get my hands on dynamic driver IEMs, since I find that I don't love BA drivers as much, and the Tenore is only micro dynamic driver yet can output so much, so at least having a dynamic driver inside the IEM is what I am looking for now


----------



## Purple07

robervaul said:


> Could you tell us how they are?


 
 Originally Posted by *peter123* 



 Tangmai F1 arrived today after playing around with some different tips I've finally settled on the Fidelio S2 tips (again, I see a trend here).

 The Tangmai F1 are 6ish on Taobao but ended up 12ish after freight and fees.

 I don't have the time for a full review now but the initial impressions are very good. Too much bass for my preference but not more than that I can still enjoy them. The bass is not bloated but a bit too boomy and heavy. The rest of the soundspecter actually sounds very nice and they're also very clear sounding. I definitely like them better than the KZ a1 for those of you familiar with them.

 I'm sorry but that's all I got time for now.
  
  
 My impression is that F1 has more bass impact compared to Pistons 2.1


----------



## peter123

purple07 said:


> Originally Posted by *peter123*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'm going back home tomorrow and will probably be sober within a week so that I can give some impressions on all the stuff that should be waiting for me


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Thanks, I'm going back home tomorrow and will probably be sober within a week so that I can give some impressions on all the stuff that should be waiting for me




Give us drunk impressions! At least that's the way mochill comments I assume.


----------



## LanceP11

pastapipo said:


> Give us drunk impressions! At least that's the way mochill comments I assume.




That's so mean! mo' keeps it real! I don't think he does drunk descriptions??


----------



## Pastapipo

Mochill does keep it real. He is honest, but also very enthusiastic


----------



## mochill




----------



## cel4145

peter123 said:


> Thanks, I'm going back home tomorrow and will probably be sober within a week so that I can give some impressions on all the stuff that should be waiting for me




Keep drinking. You'll be more likely to press that "buy now" button and try out some new IEMs for us


----------



## jakth

Hey guys I got my Carbo Bassos yesterday, and I have around 12 hours of burning in done, and I find the bass a tiny bit too much, I hope they'll tighten after a hundred hour or so.


----------



## LanceP11

Bassos = Bass

But it eventually turns into a rich, articulate, rounded bass. But you still have. 50-100 hours of burn in before you get there. Took 100 hours easily for my Tenore bass to settle, and those aren't really bass heavy.


----------



## jakth

I got the Bassos because I didn't want to participate in the Tenore lottery


----------



## LanceP11

You probably made a wise choice.  I reordered my Tenore from white rabbit. Hopefully these are better than my eBay pair? The bassos should settle for you soon?


----------



## jakth

thanks, it was risky for me because I just saw the buyer on local forums
good luck on your Tenores  
I hope so..


----------



## Hisoundfi

These penon iems are really really good. 

I understand the comments though about the mid bass hump. I was able to remedy some of it by using some wide bore double flange tips. I also went over the ear using rubber ear guides from another set (resolving the lack of an existing cable cinch). 

I really like the treble for some reason. It's very tamed with good seperation and has a nice sparkle. It sounds very natural to my ears. 

Seriously guys, try the wide bore double flange tips. It will make them one of the best "free gift" you have ever paid $9.99 for lmao (anyone who has them will know what I'm talking about )


----------



## Hisoundfi

Well it's official, I'm a head fi addict. 

I just got into a argument with my fiance, and for the first time, head fi was a part of the argument...

WokeiI'm feeling your pain brother. I'm gna have to start using the toilet more often (and bring the cell phone with me)


----------



## LanceP11

Thanks!!


----------



## mochill

Oh oh , I think all the bro's with a female partner will get into an argument sooner or later concerning headfi..


----------



## mochill

I raved about the penonaudio iem as well I think they are the best gift ever


----------



## LanceP11

mochill said:


> Oh oh , I think all the bro's with a female partner will get into an argument sooner or later concerning headfi..




AMEN MO'!! Happens all the time..but I did get my better half to agree to take me to the post office tomorrow to pick up my Doppio!


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> Oh oh , I think all the bro's with a female partner will get into an argument sooner or later concerning headfi..




So you a lone rider?in ur coupe?


----------



## mochill

Nice hope you enjoy them brotha....and burn them in full blast with edm


----------



## mochill

Nope still married


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> I raved about the penonaudio iem as well I think they are the best gift ever




So not good to keep ourselves?.....


----------



## mochill

The are naturally beautiful sounding iem , recommend 200hrs burn in minium from penonaudio


----------



## mochill

I have 13hrs on mine and using a wider bore tips help in everything also that burn intakes the mid bass


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Well it's official, I'm a head fi addict.
> 
> I just got into a argument with my fiance, and for the first time, head fi was a part of the argument...
> 
> WokeiI'm feeling your pain brother. I'm gna have to start using the toilet more often (and bring the cell phone with me)




Me feel ur pain ...me pain is well documented here ...LOL.

Me advise....never argue with the other half ...like me case ...she took away me FIio X3 for her own personal use ...now me use Sansa Zip Clip ...me bought this especially for her and mind you ..PINK color but she did not take the bait ...she said no dice ....now me stuck with a pink Zip Clip.

About the toilet things ..u gotta play smart and time yourself ...she will find out sooner or later .



I dont know about others but me rooting for you ...we be in the same boat...lol


----------



## Wokei

Hisoundfi

A song for you .......Fleetwood Mac ...No Place To Go

[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/uizuFnuiaQQ. [/VIDEO]


----------



## CrimsonFear

Hey guys, I'm in the market for a Asian iems but I'm conflicted. I was thinking of going for the piston 2s or the Havi pro 2 bass edition. I'm a big bass head listen to mainly EDM such and trance and prog house. I'm open for suggestions, my budget is <60 USD.


----------



## LanceP11

crimsonfear said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the market for a Asian iems but I'm conflicted. I was thinking of going for the piston 2s or the Havi pro 2 bass edition. I'm a big bass head listen to mainly EDM such and trance and prog house. I'm open for suggestions, my budget is <60 USD.




No offense, but you'd be a fool to go with the Havi B3 pro 2, since even for a bass head, that's one crappily tuned IEM. For your listening needs, the Pistons are a great IEM for EDM, trance, ect. It's a no brainer choice. Solid powerful bass, and the timbre and extension of the treble is above average.


----------



## KepinCemit

crimsonfear said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the market for a Asian iems but I'm conflicted. I was thinking of going for the piston 2s or the Havi pro 2 bass edition. I'm a big bass head listen to mainly EDM such and trance and prog house. I'm open for suggestions, my budget is <60 USD.


 
  
 Donscorpio Bass Colour from penon which is = Velodyne VPulse ?
  
 http://penonaudio.com/brands/DONSCORPIO%20/DONSCORPIO-Bass-Colour
  
 If you buy that from penon (well, actually, if you buy any non accessory product from penon), then you can get the penon iem for $10
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/PENON-IEM%20?sort=p.price&order=ASC
  
 ===========================================================================
  
 This is joker's review of the velodyne vpulse (which i think donscorpio manufactured for velodyne, and they now sold under the bass colour brand/name themselves) http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/velodyne-vpulse/
  
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## CrimsonFear

lancep11 said:


> No offense, but you'd be a fool to go with the Havi B3 pro 2, since even for a bass head, that's one crappily tuned IEM. For your listening needs, the Pistons are a great IEM for EDM, trance, ect. It's a no brainer choice. Solid powerful bass, and the timbre and extension of the treble is above average.



Thanks for the quick reply will go for the pistons! Might just pick up 2 because it would fit my budget. And again thanks for the very quick reply Lance

@KepinCemit thanks for the suggestions they look nice but my budget was 60 under. Will go for the pistons though, Quick reply was also appreciated.


----------



## Shawn71

crimsonfear said:


> Thanks for the quick reply will go for the pistons! Might just pick up 2 because it would fit my budget. And again thanks for the very quick reply Lance
> 
> @KepinCemit thanks for the suggestions they look nice but my budget was 60 under. Will go for the pistons though, Quick reply was also appreciated.




Be sure which version you gonna buy before placing the order....as theres ver1,paper,ver2,iF award etc . Just.......
Im gonna crank my pistons soon


----------



## KepinCemit

crimsonfear said:


> Thanks for the quick reply will go for the pistons! Might just pick up 2 because it would fit my budget. And again thanks for the very quick reply Lance
> 
> @KepinCemit thanks for the suggestions they look nice but my budget was 60 under. Will go for the pistons though, Quick reply was also appreciated.


 

 The Bass Colour is only $35, the Pistons v2 is $30, both available on Penon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 PS:
 I'm not in anyway affiliated with penon, just sharing the info.
 Bought my Re-400 there, service is good, would buy again from them when/if they have something I like.
  
 PPS:
 If you decided to go for the pistons, just make sure you are buying from a reputable seller, heard there are tons of pistons counterfeits out there.
  
  
 Enjoy your new toy


----------



## CrimsonFear

shawn71 said:


> Be sure which version you gonna buy before placing the order....as theres ver1,paper,ver2,iF award etc . Just.......
> Im gonna crank my pistons soon



Yeah gonna buy em from penonaudio so I know they're legit


----------



## CrimsonFear

kepincemit said:


> The Bass Colour is only $35, the Pistons v2 is $30, both available on Penon
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...



Thanks for the info was gonna get them from penon anyway XD


----------



## Hisoundfi

The piston is a better iem for edm. It has more bass and more of a v signature. 

The bass colour has solid bass, but not on the same level as the Pistons. 

Get the Pistons from Penonaudio, and add a pair of the penon iem to your order basket as well.


----------



## CrimsonFear

hisoundfi said:


> The piston is a better iem for edm. It has more bass and more of a v signature.
> 
> The bass colour has solid bass, but not on the same level as the Pistons.
> 
> Get the Pistons from Penonaudio, and add a pair of the penon iem to your order basket as well.



Just curious how are the Penon IEMs?


----------



## jakth

Got around 20 hours of burn in in my Bassos, and they are just too bassy for me. Quality of bass if great but needs to be tightened IMO. Planning on selling them. Should I get the Ostry K06A or the Tenores? I like my bass tight, highs and mids slightly forward.


----------



## twister6

jakth said:


> Got around 20 hours of burn in in my Bassos, and they are just too bassy for me. Quality of bass if great but needs to be tightened IMO. Planning on selling them. Should I get the Ostry K06A or the Tenores? I like my bass tight, highs and mids slightly forward.


 
  
 Get KC06A, you will thank me later


----------



## Hisoundfi

crimsonfear said:


> Just curious how are the Penon IEMs?


They are fantastic for the "free" price of $9.99. Sound wise I put them up there with stuff in the $40-$60 range. Plenty of bass with a mid bass hump (which can be reduced with an eq adjustment or a wide bore dual flange tip), and I really like the upper mids and treble. The treble is close to perfect IMHO. The housings are well built, metal with a copper-like finish. 

If I paid $80 bucks for them I would complain about their being no accessories (comes with nothing but 3 sets of tips), the straight plug (which is durable and some might prefer), the lack of strain reliefs at the housings, and no cable cinch. But honestly, all of those things are minor in comparison to how good they sound. They are a high quality iem that's stripped down in order for them to give a promotion to their consumers. 

If I were pricing them to sell based on sound, I would put a $50 price tag on them. They are an incredible value and anyone that buys from Penonaudio should pick up a pair while they still can.


----------



## Hisoundfi

[quote name="twister6" url="/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread[quote="twister6, post: 10724740, member: 378311"]
Get KC06A, you will thank me later 
[/quote]
-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4830#post_10724740"]
Get KC06A, you will thank me later 
[/quote]Agreed. You have good taste twister6

ATH-IM50 might not be a bad idea either. They have fantastic midrange.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Agreed. You have good taste @twister6
> 
> ATH-IM50 might not be a bad idea either. They have fantastic midrange.


 
  
 Agreed, IM50 is a great choice too!  You will get a stronger bass punch and more forward upper mids, in comparison to KC06A; also a removable cable.  Anxiously waiting for my silver plated replacement cable.  Damn, it's taking so long


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Agreed, IM50 is a great choice too!  You will get a stronger bass punch and more forward upper mids, in comparison to KC06A; also a removable cable.  Anxiously waiting for my silver plated replacement cable.  Damn, it's taking so long


Let me guess, Lunashops? 

I've ordered from them 3 times, and they all took almost a month.


----------



## cel4145

hisoundfi said:


> The piston is a better iem for edm. It has more bass and more of a v signature.
> 
> The bass colour has solid bass, but not on the same level as the Pistons.
> 
> Get the Pistons from Penonaudio, and add a pair of the penon iem to your order basket as well.




Innerfidelity now has measurements for the Pistons and the vPulse 

*Pistons*


vPulse


So based on the measurements, the vPulse/Bass Colours should have more deep sub bass emphasis.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Let me guess, Lunashops?
> 
> I've ordered from them 3 times, and they all took almost a month.


 
  
 Yeah, this is my order #4 from them, and they are on track with 1 month delivery interval.  At least they are being consistent lol!!!


----------



## jdog

Hisoundfi,
  
 How does one get the Penon IEMs for $9.99?  I went to the Penon Audio site this AM and picked up a set of earphones (KC06A).  I then added the Penon IEMs to my cart and went to check out.  The checkout price for the Penon IEMs stayed at $99.90.  I must admit, I did not progress thru the whole checkout process though.  Does the price come down on the final purchase page or do you get some sort of future rebate?  Thanks.


----------



## jakth

twister6 thanks


----------



## Hisoundfi

jdog said:


> Hisoundfi,
> 
> How does one get the Penon IEMs for $9.99?  I went to the Penon Audio site this AM and picked up a set of earphones (KC06A).  I then added the Penon IEMs to my cart and went to check out.  The checkout price for the Penon IEMs stayed at $99.90.  I must admit, I did not progress thru the whole checkout process though.  Does the price come down on the final purchase page or do you get some sort of future rebate?  Thanks.


You have to set up an account/membership with them. It's free and easy to do.


----------



## jdog

Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## mochill

Got both my kc06 gold and kc06A in and using kc06A at the moment proves that the kc06A tuning is superior to the vsonic vsd3s in clarity, resolution,soundstage and build.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Got both my kc06 gold and kc06A in and using kc06A at the moment proves that the kc06A tuning is superior to the vsonic vsd3s in clarity, resolution,soundstage and build.


 
  
 And here you were trying to coax me into the vsd3s!


----------



## mochill

That's my confirmation now that I have all three... Ostry wins and tenore as well compared to the vsonic


----------



## LanceP11

I just got my Doppio in. Congrats on the KC06A's, mo'! I made the mistake of leaving my X3 and good tips at home, so I'm listening to then on my iPhone with no amp, native tips, and no burn in. Initial impression is non existent bass and sibilant highs. Airy presentation with forward mids and lots of detail. High resolution. I'll provide further impressions once I have the proper burn in, tips, and sources.


----------



## Zelda

twister6 said:


> Looking forward!  Will compare our notes


 
 there
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/727422/review-hifiman-hm-700-amazing-mid-fi-player


----------



## bhazard

Got the Sidy HK2 in today. Unless it wildy changes, stay away. Highly colored, overly bassy.


----------



## LanceP11

bhazard said:


> Got the Sidy HK2 in today. Unless it wildy changes, stay away. Highly colored, overly bassy.




So you're saying they are like the B3 Pro II or the Dtaitech DT-SM01?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Got the Sidy HK2 in today. Unless it wildy changes, stay away. Highly colored, overly bassy.


I agree 100 percent. Between the driver flex, and muffled sound due to way too much bass, it's a huge step backwards. It almost sounds like a cheap knock off.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> That's my confirmation now that I have all three... Ostry wins and tenore as well compared to the vsonic




Fair enough! What's next on the Most'chill hit list?


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Got both my kc06 gold and kc06A in and using kc06A at the moment proves that the kc06A tuning is superior to the vsonic vsd3s in clarity, resolution,soundstage and build.


I don't know about that. 

Ostry is really good, but so is the vsd3s.

I think it more comes down to signature and build preference. I think many people would prefer the vsd3. It's a toss up.


----------



## LanceP11

So far the Doppio are pretty cool sounding. The thing is, I've owned better. They have their strengths, but right now I can't even say for certain the Tenore aren't better or equal?! 

More to come...


----------



## mochill

On the doppios put at least 200hrs


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> Ostry is really good, but so is the vsd3s.
> 
> I think it more comes down to signature and build preference. I think many people would prefer the vsd3. It's a toss up.


 
  
 They all good, but KC06A (not KC06 silver or gold) has so much more energy!  Using UE900 tips and after 50hrs of burning, getting a perfect balance of sub-bass rumbling texture with a fast mid-bass punch.  Upper mids are very detailed, bright (but not as much as KC06) and quite revealing (which makes them sound a bit thinner, but still good!) and just a hint of being slightly recessed.  Treble is crisp without being hot.  Wide soundstage, excellent layering/separation of sound, and with large UE900 tip I got a very good sound isolation (while listening didn't even realize both of my kids standing 3ft away from me got into a fight lol!!!).


----------



## mochill

Nice , keep at burning them in until 200hrs


----------



## altrunox

mochill said:


> Got both my kc06 gold and kc06A in and using kc06A at the moment proves that the kc06A tuning is superior to the vsonic vsd3s in clarity, resolution,soundstage and build.


 
  
 Yes, althought VSD3 is US$43, and KC06 is US$69.
 KC06 vs VSD5 would be a fair comparisson.
 I bet you`ll be buying them too


----------



## mochill

Maybe ... Because I love the purple looking vsd5 , but hope they sound way better the the vsd3s and better build quality as well


----------



## Hisoundfi

Don't forget about those t1e either. I rank them right up there with these other budget gems mentioned. 

They are tuned much different than the vsd3s and kc06a, with a warmer and more powerful sound that extends well on both ends and is amazingly textured with great 3d imaging (twister6 Thanks for the definition). I think in terms of most enjoyable to listen to I prefer an amplified t1E simply because of how awesome and impressive the bass is. It extends super low, punches hard, it isn't fatiguing, and doesn't bleed into the midrange.


----------



## mochill

I don't use amp but without an amp its balanced and clear... I like it as well, damn to many awesome budget iems from china ... Also want to try the fidue a83 they are so sexy


----------



## LanceP11

The fidue a83 are as expensive as the Astrotec AX60, and got lukewarm reviews. Probably overpriced for it's performance? Way better choices at that price.


----------



## Shawn71

lancep11 said:


> The fidue a83 are as expensive as the Astrotec AX60, and got lukewarm reviews. Probably overpriced for it's performance? Way better choices at that price.




Absolutely.....but they are bold enough to fix a street price like that, in this cheap,IEM market space where every technology, differnt form factor and sound signature are well within the poorman's budget now,once considered a Grande dream....Being non-western nor japanese and a pico market presence.....


----------



## zest

I noticed you can change the noozzle of KZ GK, could someone translate this please :


----------



## mochill

But I like the reviews on the a83, sounds like an upgraded version on the dunu dn2000 sound with better subbass and more better vocals and extended treble which was lacking on the dunu for me


----------



## mochill

Red filter is balanced sound and black filter is for bass


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> But I like the reviews on the a83, sounds like an upgraded version on the dunu dn2000 sound with better subbass and more better vocals and extended treble which was lacking on the dunu for me




Im counting on the new Altones and reviews will reveal how it is compared to most of its rivals and similar/more priced IEMs....fingers Xed.


----------



## LanceP11

Samsung has a new hybrid. Dual balanced armature with a dynamic for bass. It's called the Samsung Level In. $115.00 on eBay. 

I wonder how these perform? They are supposed to be their new premium IEMs.


----------



## Pastapipo

zest said:


> I noticed you can change the noozzle of KZ GK, could someone translate this please :




The same as the Xears xpa2pro. Which were total ****. 
Black was total bass domination, red was harsh high heaven, white had no bass whatsoever.


----------



## Shawn71

lancep11 said:


> Samsung has a new hybrid. Dual balanced armature with a dynamic for bass. It's called the Samsung Level In. $115.00 on eBay.
> 
> I wonder how these perform? They are supposed to be their new premium IEMs.




-CLASH OF THE KOREANS-


----------



## Shawn71

To add......

 http://m.samsung.com/ca/consumer/mobile/mobile-phones/level/EO-IG900BBEGCA?subsubtype=level


----------



## zest

pastapipo said:


> The same as the Xears xpa2pro. Which were total ****.
> Black was total bass domination, red was harsh high heaven, white had no bass whatsoever.


 

 Thanks for the explanation, I can forget about them.


----------



## Pastapipo

zest said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I can forget about them.




I don't know how these sets are. Never tried them, maybe it does work on these iems. You'll only know if you've tried them


----------



## LanceP11

KZ is so hit and miss. Mostly miss. Knowledge Zenith is way behind Ostry and VSonic. I'd skip it if I were you.


----------



## LanceP11

Btw, the Zero Audio Doppio are MONSTERS!! The BA IEM that sounds like a hybrid. Thanks mo'! I explain them further on the Zero Audio Tenore thread. These are like a more detailed reference Tenore or the Fostex TE-05, with bass that is as reactive, deep, and rich as those two dynamic driver IEMs, but it took 15 hours of straight burn in to get the bass to open up like they are responding now. Before that it was kinda flat and uninspired.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

lancep11 said:


> Btw, the Zero Audio Doppio are MONSTERS!! The BA IEM that sounds like a hybrid. Thanks mo'! I explain them further on the Zero Audio Tenore thread. These are like a more detailed reference Tenore or the Fostex TE-05, with bass that is as reactive, deep, and rich as those two dynamic driver IEMs, but it took 15 hours of straight burn in to get the bass to open up like they are responding now. Before that it was kinda flat and uninspired.




Keep burning in the Doppio they are truly shine after some intense burn in.


----------



## aaDee

KC06A or Doppio or B3Pro??


----------



## mochill

^why not all three


----------



## twister6

aadee said:


> KC06A or Doppio or B3Pro??


 
  
 If you want balanced sound with enhanced bass - KC06A
 If you want a reference/analytical sound with quality bass (not quantity) and don't have amp - Doppio
 If you want a very detailed sound with mind blowing sound stage (as it has been mentioned) and have amp - B3Pro 1


----------



## aaDee

wow...that was short n sweet. I love to hear details in music but don't want to compromise on the musicality of the earphone.


----------



## Pastapipo

aadee said:


> wow...that was short n sweet. I love to hear details in music but don't want to compromise on the musicality of the earphone.




What kind of music do you listen to? And how much bass do you need?


----------



## LanceP11

twister6 said:


> If you want balanced sound with enhanced bass - KC06A
> If you want a reference/analytical sound with quality bass (not quantity) and don't have amp - Doppio
> If you want a very detailed sound with mind blowing sound stage (as it has been mentioned) and have amp - B3Pro 1




I agree with twister. The bass is of a very high quality, but lacks thump quantity, and these suckers spit out details without losing musicality. There are DEFINITELY reference sound sig. Again similar to the reference Tenore, Fostex TE-05, or DBA02 MkII with more bass.


----------



## SilverEars

> lancep11 said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung has a new hybrid. Dual balanced armature with a dynamic for bass. It's called the Samsung Level In. $115.00 on eBay.
> ...


 
 That is two BA with a Dynamic with 8ohms being spec'd.  That doesn't sound so stable being it has 2BAs inside.


----------



## LanceP11

silverears said:


> That is two BA with a Dynamic with 8ohms being spec'd.  That doesn't sound so stable being it has 2BAs inside.




That's what it claims to have. Three way speaker system. Dual BA for highs and mids, and dynamic for bass. What are the ohms for the other 3 way hybrids from Astrotec, t-PEOS, DUNU, Sony, ect?


----------



## SilverEars

lancep11 said:


> That's what it claims to have. Three way speaker system. Dual BA for highs and mids, and dynamic for bass. What are the ohms for the other 3 way hybrids from Astrotec, t-PEOS, DUNU, Sony, ect?


 
 Hybrids are erratic so what is spec'd isn't what it really is, but what that 8ohms tell you is that it is pretty low somewhere and possibly it can be even lower since the impedance graph will be erratic since it has crossovers and has BAs in it.  The others don't seem to dip as low as 8ohms, lowest points are give or take 20 or so.
  
 This all depends on what source you use it with, close to 0 output impedance source should be used for the Samsung because it dips so low.


----------



## LanceP11

I'm still waiting for a decent hybrid that's a keeper. So far the Sony H3 seems to be the only one universally lauded. Most others people can live with or live without. My issue with all my hybrids were the sibilant or peaky highs with the disconnected feeling of the bass. If only Zero Audio had a hybrid with the lush control of the highs of the Doppio with the reference bass of the Tenore. It would shake hands with the H3.


----------



## LanceP11

The Samsung's might be great, but the fear I have with the Samsung is that they made the WORST dual dynamic IEM my ears ever had the displeasure of hearing, right along with the Mee M Duo and Dtaitech DT-SM01.


----------



## twister6

lancep11 said:


> I'm still waiting for a decent hybrid that's a keeper. So far the Sony H3 seems to be the only one universally lauded. Most others people can live with or live without. My issue with all my hybrids were the sibilant or peaky highs with the disconnected feeling of the bass. If only Zero Audio had a hybrid with the lush control of the highs of the Doppio with the reference bass of the Tenore. It would shake hands with the H3.


 
  
 Amen to that, brother!  My vote goes for Hyppio


----------



## HairyHeadMara

lancep11 said:


> If only Zero Audio had a hybrid with the lush control of the highs of the Doppio with the reference bass of the Tenore. It would shake hands with the H3.




Add Havi soundstage to that, it will be absolute winner.


----------



## LanceP11

hairyheadmara said:


> Add Havi soundstage to that, it will be absolute winner.




HYPPIO HYPPIO HYPPIO!! LOL come on, Zero Audio! Are you listening?


----------



## Shawn71

silverears said:


> That is two BA with a Dynamic with 8ohms being spec'd.  That doesn't sound so stable being it has 2BAs inside.




You mean the 8ohm impedance rating for the triple hybrid?


----------



## mochill

How about the altone200...im guessing it will be awesome


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> How about the altone200...im guessing it will be awesome


I'm on that wagon with you friend. looking forward to hearing this thing. I'm just hoping it's not too bright for my taste. I like a warmer signature.


----------



## SilverEars

shawn71 said:


> You mean the 8ohm impedance rating for the triple hybrid?


 
 yes, it's odd, it's stated only to be 8 ohms in the Samsung site:
  
 http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/mobile/mobile-phones/level/EO-IG900BBEGCA?subsubtype=level


----------



## Hisoundfi

Cogoo t02 is a tremendous value. 

No, they don't compete with the likes of the kc06a or t1e, but they are probably one of the best headphones you'll ever experience for $7 usd shipped. 

If you use them for what they are designed for, which is a great ergonomic fit and solid sound for working out, you won't be disappointed. 

I took them along for my bike ride and they worked fantastically. Good isolation and minimal wind noise. 

Sound is on part with phones in $35-$45 range, with solid punchy bass, and adequate midrange and treble that doesn't disappoint or leave you feeling like there's any major flaws.


----------



## Shawn71

lancep11 said:


> The Samsung's might be great, but the fear I have with the Samsung is that they made the WORST dual dynamic IEM my ears ever had the displeasure of hearing, right along with the Mee M Duo and Dtaitech DT-SM01.




They come up with nice plan but may be the poor implementation,tuning,lack of expertise overall, tells that its still a far away affair to cope with current IEM trend.....

I wld buy Altone200 any given day to samsung's.......


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> I'm on that wagon with you friend. looking forward to hearing this thing. I'm just hoping it's not too bright for my taste. I like a warmer signature.




Same here! Looking forward to how you find the highs.


----------



## Leo888

waynes world said:


> Same here! Looking forward to how you find the highs.




+1. Would also like to know how you find the highs.


----------



## Shawn71

silverears said:


> yes, it's odd, it's stated only to be 8 ohms in the Samsung site:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/mobile/mobile-phones/level/EO-IG900BBEGCA?subsubtype=level




Yeah, to me,looks like they wanted these to be easily driven,even by a mere $2-$5 shuffle sized MP3 players....more of a mass market venture.


----------



## mochill

Mines at Miami, so close but so far


----------



## aaDee

pastapipo said:


> What kind of music do you listen to? And how much bass do you need?


 

 I listen to all kinds of music no specific genre. I currently own re262, ksc75, sm e30n and Baldoor E100 are on their way in shipping. I love the intimacy of vocals n soundstage of re262 whereas like thump n airy sound of ksc75.


----------



## Pastapipo

aadee said:


> I listen to all kinds of music no specific genre. I currently own re262, ksc75, sm e30n and Baldoor E100 are on their way in shipping. I love the intimacy of vocals n soundstage of re262 whereas like thump n airy sound of ksc75.




Ah, I'm by far not the right person to advise you on that league. If you could only post your budget and let the professionals post their verdict


----------



## aaDee

pastapipo said:


> Ah, I'm by far not the right person to advise you on that league. If you could only post your budget and let the professionals post their verdict


 

 my budget is around $60-70.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Cogoo t02 is a tremendous value.
> 
> No, they don't compete with the likes of the kc06a or t1e, but they are probably one of the best headphones you'll ever experience for $7 usd shipped.
> 
> ...


 
 Old school bargain, kind of like the Monoprice sets.
  
 I may give mine away the next time I sell an IEM as a gift.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Check it out, I just got my kz ed special edition in the mail... Jkjk

I hope the housings don't rip the skin off of my ears, those things look like weapons.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just to clarify, this is the actual photo. 

It looks sharp, speaking both fashionably and physically.

Going to order mine this week. 

These are on aliexpress right now for $15 usd shipped.


----------



## mochill

I ordered mine as well ... Ed special edition and ed3 both at the same time


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Just to clarify, this is the actual photo.
> 
> It looks sharp, speaking both fashionably and physically.
> 
> ...




oh those red tips......nice pictures...


----------



## Hisoundfi

shawn71 said:


> oh those red tips......nice pictures...


Those aren't my pics, it's a screenshot from aliexpress.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Those aren't my pics, it's a screenshot from aliexpress.




hmm......hope its not copyrighted..... yeah its not as its missing the store no:xxxxxxxxx in the pictures......


----------



## LanceP11

The style looks no different from the RE-ZERO, and those were quite comfortable to wear. The machined metal wasn't really felt at all, except on cold days.


----------



## peter123

I seriously think I've got a problem  Coming back home from two weeks in Spain I had the following waiting for me:
Narmoo s1
Ivery is-1
Philips Fidelio L1
Ultrasone dj1
3 replacement cables for headphones
2 pairs if the new hm5 pads with memory foam
2 Sennheiser headbands 

AND I just reordered the nx1 since my last one never arrived.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I seriously think I've got a problem  Coming back home from two weeks in Spain I had the following waiting for me:
> Narmoo s1
> Ivery is-1
> Philips Fidelio L1
> ...


The coolest thing about this though is you got all of this amazing gear at a fraction of the cost of one pair of hd800.

Just trying to justify our strange addiction lol

I now have a different sleep schedule to accommodate communications with the Asian market lmao

I run home on lunch breaks and check the mail fml

I just so happen to show up at my fiance's a little later than usual (gotta get my initial impressions on new gear in before I have to go over to her place where listening to headphones instead of hearing about her day would be considered rude by some people, not me)


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> The coolest thing about this though is you got all of this amazing gear at a fraction of the cost of one pair of hd800.
> 
> Just trying to justify our strange addiction lol
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I hear you. Still need to take a break from buying so that I can catch up with all the new stuff I've got. Also need to find time for some of my DIY projects since the parts start piling up.
  
 Should really get myself another pair of T50RP for a different tuning than my current ones also..............................


----------



## vman

Where can I buy the t1e? and what kind of amp do you recommend?


----------



## Hisoundfi

vman said:


> Where can I buy the t1e? and what kind of amp do you recommend?


Penonaudio is the place to order. Add a pair of penon iem to your order. Make sure you set up an account first to get them for $10.

I really like my e18 because it's made for Android and built like a tank. Not to mention it also operates as a portable charger which is awesome! But honestly you might want to describe what you're looking for in an amplifier, and what features you would like, and what budget you are working with, and someone will chime in with a great suggestion. 

I don't have it, but the Toppin nx1 is getting good reviews. Check it out online.


----------



## Grayson73

jakth said:


> Hey guys I got my Carbo Bassos yesterday, and I have around 12 hours of burning in done, and I find the bass a tiny bit too much, I hope they'll tighten after a hundred hour or so.


 
 I found the same.  Tenores are so much better, but some are reporting issues with theirs.
  
 You can also look into Ostry KC06 and KC06A


----------



## LanceP11

Just received the new pair of Tenore I got from White Rabbit. They are currently burning in, as the bass was a bit unruly out of the box, same as my old pair, but upon a 30 minute listen, no TTS to be found. I'll report back after a but of burn in to see if these hold up? If so, then white rabbit is the way to go to order the Tenore.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ttpod t1E is my favorite iem currently. 

Kc06a and vsd3s are good, but neither can match the bass quality and imaging that the amplified t1E can produce. It's the most addicting sound I've heard in a loooong time. 

The vsd3s and kc06a are more balanced, but they both get mildly fatiguing to me after a while. This hasn't happened yet with the t1E. 

The bass goes so low! Still, it is very controlled and musical. Voices do take a step back, but instruments literally jump out at you. Treble is detailed and not too bright. It extends with minimal sibilance. 

The longer I listen to them, the more I like them. I wasn't expecting a lot when I got them. For the amount I paid, they are the best bang for my buck purchase so far this year.


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> Ttpod t1E is my favorite iem currently.
> 
> Kc06a and vsd3s are good, but neither can match the bass quality and imaging that the amplified t1E can produce. It's the most addicting sound I've heard in a loooong time.
> 
> ...


 
  
*You* are a dangerous man! Just found them on Penonaudio. Whacky (but kinda cool) looking!


----------



## altrunox

LOL, so hype train is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 anyone else with these T1-E?
  
 And what is diferent between T1-E box and T1 "normal?


----------



## vic2vic

hisoundfi said:


> Just to clarify, this is the actual photo.
> 
> It looks sharp, speaking both fashionably and physically.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any early impression ?


----------



## flib372

hisoundfi said:


> Ttpod t1E is my favorite iem currently.
> 
> Kc06a and vsd3s are good, but neither can match the bass quality and imaging that the amplified t1E can produce. It's the most addicting sound I've heard in a loooong time.
> 
> ...




Too me this discription sounds like a Sony xba h3 which heard and liked but couldnt stand the fit of these.
PS: i ordered the t1e a week ago and am curious


----------



## LanceP11

T1 does not have the bio-cellulose driver. That's all the "difference" you need. T1e has bio-cell. 'Nuff said.


----------



## altrunox

So if the seller want to lie to me ... I woldn`t know the truth? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anywhere in the box is written "Enhanced" or anything like this?
  
 They`re pretty cheap on Aliexpress, and with free shipping to Brazil.
  
 --
  
 Hey I`ve seen an unboxing on youtube, that the guy said he bought the T1 ( nothing about the "e" ) and the box is sort of brown, the T1-E box aren`t black?
 Maybe this is the diference.


----------



## jakth

grayson73 said:


> I found the same.  Tenores are so much better, but some are reporting issues with theirs.
> 
> You can also look into Ostry KC06 and KC06A


 
 Yeah, I chose the Bassos because I didn't want to join the lottery I know someone who sells the Kc06a though. Which would you say is more analytical of the two? I'm the kind of person who loved the Brainwavz B2, so I like my treble shining bright like a die-muhnd.
  
 Edit-- There's also someone selling the VSD3S, are they the kind of sound I'm looking for, guys? And will that replaceable cable fit after-market Shures?


----------



## mochill

Alone200 is a must own iem out of the box wow factor that literally blew my mind the second I pressed play


----------



## mochill

I will be also getting the kz ed special edition and ed3 next week


----------



## LanceP11

If you like bright shiny treble, the stay the hell away from the Tenore. That is not it's treble presentation at all. The Pistons have that shiny extended treble with detail retrieval. I'm sure the VSDS3 is similar, based on impressions. I'd go that route and stay away from ZA.


----------



## ZapX629

jakth said:


> Yeah, I chose the Bassos because I didn't want to join the lottery I know someone who sells the Kc06a though. Which would you say is more analytical of the two? I'm the kind of person who loved the Brainwavz B2, so I like my treble shining bright like a die-muhnd.
> 
> Edit-- There's also someone selling the VSD3S, are they the kind of sound I'm looking for, guys? And will that replaceable cable fit after-market Shures?


 
 Not sure about the KC06 but VSD3S is kind of laid back and chill. Its strengths are layering, separation, and nice detail. It has a pretty strong sparkle to it, so much that some call it artificial. If you like shiny treble without being really sibilant, it's a good IEM. Not really analytical, but laid back, smooth, and sparkly up top. Never heard the B2, so can't compare. The cable is proprietary, so Shure won't fit.


----------



## jakth

zapx629 said:


> Not sure about the KC06 but VSD3S is kind of laid back and chill. Its strengths are layering, separation, and nice detail. It has a pretty strong sparkle to it, so much that some call it artificial. If you like shiny treble without being really sibilant, it's a good IEM. Not really analytical, but laid back, smooth, and sparkly up top. Never heard the B2, so can't compare. The cable is proprietary, so Shure won't fit.


 
 NIce. Hows the difference between the VSD3 and VSD3S? Can you shoot me any links of the most decent review you've read?


----------



## ZapX629

jakth said:


> NIce. Hows the difference between the VSD3 and VSD3S? Can you shoot me any links of the most decent review you've read?


 
 Some thoughts on this page: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/1695
  
 Smallbiz: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/780#post_10643660
  
 Peter123: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/960#post_10656869
  
 Comparison with VSD3: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/2130#post_10730270
  
 There's also a couple reviews on the VSD3S Head Gear page.
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## Hisoundfi

flib372 said:


> Too me this discription sounds like a Sony xba h3 which heard and liked but couldnt stand the fit of these.
> PS: i ordered the t1e a week ago and am curious


It is a similar signature to the h3


----------



## jakth

zapx629 said:


> Some thoughts on this page: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/1695
> 
> Smallbiz: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/780#post_10643660
> 
> ...




Cheers, thanks


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Ttpod t1E is my favorite iem currently.
> 
> Kc06a and vsd3s are good, but neither can match the bass quality and imaging that the amplified t1E can produce. It's the most addicting sound I've heard in a loooong time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I keep reading "amplified", but how about T1E straight out of smartphone or laptop or DAP without amp?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> I keep reading "amplified", but how about T1E straight out of smartphone or laptop or DAP without amp?


It's still really good without an amp. Think along the lines of the havi or ath im50. It seems to be a theme with all of my dual dynamic drivers.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> It is a similar signature to the h3


 
  
 And what about the fitting?
 They don`t look very comfortable.
  
 I`ll buy only one more IEM this year, I don`t have a lot of money and also I`ll buy a E11k or the E10k, and start saving for a good full-size headphone.
 I already have the VSD3S, and bought the Havi B3 Pro 1 ( it should arrive in two or three weeks ), I was looking for the KC06, now I don`t know which one I should get, maybe the cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 mochill wrote that he was going to do a review, maybe I`ll wait for one last review.


----------



## mochill

Kc06 is better than the vsd3s but close to the ttpod t1E ...both have different signature, depends on what you looking for.... I'm in the burn in process with them kc06A first then the kc06 gold...and will likely add the altone200 in the mix as well as the havi b3 pro 1


----------



## altrunox

mochill said:


> Kc06 is better than the vsd3s but close to the ttpod t1E ...both have different signature, depends on what you looking for.... I'm in the burn in process with them kc06A first then the kc06 gold...and will likely add the altone200 in the mix as well as the havi b3 pro 1


 
 Do you think the KC06 is worth the US$20+ against the T1-E?


----------



## LanceP11

Depends on what you are looking for? The T1e has more bass quantity and from what I've read quality. KC06 does imaging, separation, soundstage, a bit better from my understanding. I had the Ostry, and I just couldn't dig the fit (the seal was fine. The comfort not so much, and the wire is Schitt), and the treble was more extended than the bass, and that's not my signature. They reminded me a lot of the HiFiMan RE-0 with better bass, but near similar presentation. This is my theory why they became a FOTM like the RE-0.


----------



## LanceP11

These Tenore are awesome! After 5 hours of non-stop burn in and listening , not one moment of TTS. So my vote is in that white rabbit is selling good bAtches of Tenore. <3   wOOt!!


----------



## cel4145

Soundmagic HP150 is now out. Even on Amazon Prime. Anyone try it yet?


----------



## twister6

cel4145 said:


> Soundmagic HP150 is now out. Even on Amazon Prime. Anyone try it yet?


 

 I will, very soon


----------



## phillipwareham

I just did a taobao search for the HP150 and it's got two listed sellers with one sale between them, both located in Dongguan where a lot of factories are. Seems like it's literally just out this minute! Looking forwad to hearing impressions from someone knowledgable- I'm in the market for a pair of neutral over ear phones in this price range.


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> And what about the fitting?
> They don`t look very comfortable.
> 
> I`ll buy only one more IEM this year, I don`t have a lot of money and also I`ll buy a E11k or the E10k, and start saving for a good full-size headphone.
> ...


IMHO and based upon only stuff I've heard first hand, I would say get the t1e. 

I personally feel that if you get the kc06 you will feel cheated because it's similar to the b3. It's a baby step down from the b3 IMHO. 

The t1e will give you a different approach in tuning. It's warmer than the other iems you have. It has better imaging than the vsd3s. I catch my self getting lost in how musical and engaging the t1e is. It's more fun than either iem you have IMHO.

T1e has quality, fast, powerful bass that make the bass on my vsd3s seem bloated. T1e has treble that is very natural, it makes my vsd3s seem hissy and sibilant sounding in comparison. 

The b3 is awesome, but mine doesn't have the same fun factor as my t1e. If I want accuracy and separation and as close to real life recording, I reach for my havi. If I want to make my music sound amazingly good and engaging I reach for my t1e. 

To put it into perspective, I feel that the t1e is a better all arounder for every genre of music than my sony h3. I can plug this in and let my Google music play "I'm feeling lucky" radio, and be confident that no matter what plays the t1e will make it sound awesome.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ps the t1e is one of the most comfortable iems I've ever worn. I go over the ear with the large tips from my mh1 and the only thing that touches my ears is the tips.


----------



## peter123

I haven't heard the t1e but for me the b3 are WAY better than the kc06 and I'd put the vsd3s above them as well.

Me, and quite a few others, find the lack of isolation and especially soundstage depth to be a dealbraker on the kc06.

As usual YMMV, to be sure what you like you need to hear stuff.


----------



## LanceP11

Yep. The isolation and wire issues were a deal breaker for me with the KC06. My Tenore are amazing as usual.


----------



## sfwalcer

lancep11 said:


> Yep. The isolation and wire issues were a deal breaker for me with the KC06. My Tenore are amazing as usual.


 

 ^
 ehhh i know these KC06s don't isolate THAT well, but c'mon meng. I wear these all the time for my commutes in local/freeway traffic on the bus no problem whatsoever. You don't really lose much musical details despite you can hear some slight background noise with the music on, i think the BIG soundstage, nicely extended treble with great textured bass helps in the non-degradation of the overall sound quality despite they don't have that great of passive isolation.
  
 Welp that is from my experience anyways since these KC06s are my best daily beaters so..... YMMV.


----------



## LanceP11

The same could be said for my Fostex TE-05. The lack of isolation tipped the scales. Plus the bass on the KC06 wasn't that great. Too many people get off on that ringing treble. I'm not a fan of that uber extended treble like the KC06, RE-0, or Pistons. I like a nice balance. Reference is great. But that's my humble opinion. Every ear has it's own preferences.


----------



## LanceP11

I'm selling my Zero Audio Doppio dual balanced armature. Brand new. PM me if interested. 

Headfi won't let me post on the for sale forum. Don't know why? Anyways...


----------



## erudite

hisoundfi said:


> ps the t1e is one of the most comfortable iems I've ever worn. I go over the ear with the large tips from my mh1 and the only thing that touches my ears is the tips.


 

 I think you just sold me on them, I was going to get the VSD3S but I think these will now be first choice.
  
 Guys who bought Don Scorpio Dolphins, do you still rate them?


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello headfiers!!!
  
   Ive read all the posts and im little confused because of so many opinions.
 I mainly hear rock music,hard rock and metal (Iron Maiden,Blind Guardian,Nightwish,etc).
 So im between KC06A , VSD3 , T1E.
 I would prefer big soundstage,clarity ,seperation.
 So i read about the T1E...are so great that surpass the KC06A and VSD3???
 Also,how do they sound without amplification?Are they still better?
 I will use mainly a Sony NWZ-E384
  
 Plz i will apriciate some answers because i want to buy me a gift tomorrow!!!
  
 Excuse me for but english...


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> Hello headfiers!!!
> 
> Ive read all the posts and im little confused because of so many opinions.
> I mainly hear rock music,hard rock and metal (Iron Maiden,Blind Guardian,Nightwish,etc).
> ...


Go with the kc06a then. 

It offers the best separation, clarity and soundstage of the three IMHO. 

I'm a fan of a warm and musical sound with good bass and no sibilance but still a good treble presence and sparkle. That's more towards the t1e sound.


----------



## peter123

erudite said:


> I think you just sold me on them, I was going to get the VSD3S but I think these will now be first choice.
> 
> Guys who bought Don Scorpio Dolphins, do you still rate them?




I still love my Dolphins


----------



## Salmonelas

Thanks for the answer Hisoundfi,i was going for KC06A,but plz can you tell me if you have heard the T1E without amplification,its still good?
 I may buy both of them ,and in the future i will consider an amplifier (if you want can you recommend 1 for a newbie?) and later ill wait
 for VSD5 or VSD7 to see if they be good.
 Thanks again for reply.


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> Thanks for the answer Hisoundfi,i was going for KC06A,but plz can you tell me if you have heard the T1E without amplification,its still good?
> I may buy both of them ,and in the future i will consider an amplifier (if you want can you recommend 1 for a newbie?) and later ill wait
> for VSD5 or VSD7 to see if they be good.
> Thanks again for reply.


The t1e sounds good/great without an amp. However, without an amp I prefer the vsd3s 

The vsd3s is very easy to drive. Half volume is plenty loud for my ears. 

Amplifying the t1e makes everything more tight and powerful, and imaging improves. With an amp the t1e sounds better than the vsd3s IMHO


----------



## Salmonelas

Can you recommend an amp?Should i go for NX1?


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> Can you recommend an amp?Should i go for NX1?




Yes ...NX1 is good ..check out the thread ...me highly recommend


----------



## Salmonelas

Well probably i will buy the T1E and the NX1 amp.
 I already have Soundmagic E10 and VSD1S,so when i get them ill post mini comparison for other newbies like me.
 Thanks for your replies!


----------



## bhazard

The B3 pairs insanely well with ESS9018KM2 based DACs. It sounds just as amazing on my Xplay 3S as it does on my GO1000. Bass isn't even an issue anymore. It's basically my endgame setup, as even the Dunu DN-2000 couldn't beat it.


----------



## altrunox

Take a look at Fiio E11k, althought it's not releaset yet, unfortunately


----------



## Salmonelas

I dont believe it will be cheap,NX1 i saw in ebay it goes for 30 euros,and i will hit the buy button tommorow so ill go for NX1 and TTpod T1E.


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> I dont believe it will be cheap,NX1 i saw in ebay it goes for 30 euros,and i will hit the buy button tommorow so ill go for NX1 and TTpod T1E.


I just picked one up myself, as my Soundmagic a10 is starting to short out on me.


----------



## bhazard

Thread has been around for a little while now, and I realized I haven't thanked everyone for making it what it is today.

I started this thread to bring awareness to the multitudes of companies and products available in Asian markets with high quality that consumers in the rest of the world don't really get to see.

Everything in a typical store in the US is marketing driven, not quality driven. The intention of this thread has been achieved and then some. We've found some extremely high quality gear at a fraction of the price many similar offerings go for, and its starting to increase awareness.

A quick look at the Xiaomi Pistons on Amazon (which had no reviews a few months ago) now has over 60+ from regular consumers with almost universal praise.

The stigma that "everything Chinese is crap" will slowly start to fade once awareness increases. Although I wish local companies in the US would offer a quality product at non inflated prices, it seems that corporatism and greed prevents it. I go where the quality/value goes.

I've brought attention to many finds, and others have brought attention to me some amazing finds. The mission has been accomplished and then some.

So i'd like to say thanks to everyone participating here and putting their time and money into helping others. I'm sure its appreciated way more than we know of throughout the internet.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I just picked one up myself, as my Soundmagic a10 is starting to short out on me.




Me think it will be good for you ...small n portable ...cheers


----------



## Shawn71

altrunox said:


> Take a look at Fiio E11k, althought it's not releaset yet, unfortunately




Anyday August......its totally rugged look to me,vol dial centered......


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Me think it will be good for you ...small n portable ...cheers


Hey buddy! 
I just realized what your profile pic is... Awesome! LMAO


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> So i'd like to say thanks to everyone participating here and putting their time and money into helping others. I'm sure its appreciated way more than we know of throughout the internet.


 
  
 And thank you! It`s a great thread, and I try to protect my wallet by staying clear as much as I can lol. But, the force in this thread is strong...


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> Thread has been around for a little while now, and I realized I haven't thanked everyone for making it what it is today.
> 
> I started this thread to bring awareness to the multitudes of companies and products available in Asian markets with high quality that consumers in the rest of the world don't really get to see.
> 
> ...




Yes certainly you deserve a Pat on back.....

Toast to chinese brands...


----------



## Salmonelas

Thank you bhazard,i my self a newbie ive got very useful information here,thank you!


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Hey buddy!
> I just realized what your profile pic is... Awesome! LMAO




Yeah thats his hide-out...but I like wokei.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Me like Wokei. Me like earwax. Me like toilet time.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Me like Wokei. Me like earwax. Me like toilet time.




Enough man  ...me dont have enough time.......3weeks ago me was ROTFLMAO and me dont have enough energy for LMAO.........now.so me signing off this thread.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Me like Wokei. Me like earwax. Me like toilet time.


 

 Me used to have a similar avatar many moons ago, except mine was a real shot


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Me used to have a similar avatar many moons ago, except mine was a real shot




yackee....that stinks......:mad:


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Thread has been around for a little while now, and I realized I haven't thanked everyone for making it what it is today.
> 
> I started this thread to bring awareness to the multitudes of companies and products available in Asian markets with high quality that consumers in the rest of the world don't really get to see.
> 
> ...



bhazard

I think we all owe you a big thank you for starting this awesome thread. 

IMHO it's the best thread on head fi. 

I apologize for taking over your thread recently but I honestly feel the need to share impressions of all of the awesome products I've purchased based on information on this thread. 

You are a pioneer that opened the door for many of us to a world of audio we otherwise couldn't afford. On behalf of everyone who contributes to this thread we thank you sir.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> @bhazard
> 
> I think we all owe you a big thank you for starting this awesome thread.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's the thing. I WANT you and others to take it over and contribute as much as you'd like. Your contributions have helped me decide on quite a few purchases as well, and I'm sure others value your input just the same. Your recent impressions on the Sidy HK2 parallel mine, so now others know its not as good as many other options out there. Prior to this thread, SIDY was COMPLETELY unknown. Now we know that they have some great options, and some not so good ones.
  
 Joker's thread is one of the greatest around, yet he is only one person, and the reviews tend to come in a little slow at times because of it. Being "crowdsourced" here brings up to the minute impressions in rapid succession. That also means your wallets empty quicker though. Can't have it all.
  
 It also reduces "paid for" reviews, in which people don't want to bash a company since the company was generous enough to offer review samples. I've been guilty of this myself in the past, and would never bash a company that offered such a service. I would point out flaws in the nicest way possible however. User reviews don't need to have that veil of sincerity.


----------



## originalsnuffy

This is a cool thread for sure. There is so much information in it, that it is almost overwhelming. I kind of wish there was a wiki for the thread, so that key point of agreement on great products would be more easily accessed. I really do not know what is considered a great ear bud or IEM at a given price point, etc.

If I were buying these products more regularly like some of the participants I might actually create a draft, but I only bought one pair of IEMs based on this thread for a grand total of $11. They are fine, and sound better than the price, but I would not necessarily rave about them.


----------



## LanceP11

bhazard said:


> Thread has been around for a little while now, and I realized I haven't thanked everyone for making it what it is today.
> 
> I started this thread to bring awareness to the multitudes of companies and products available in Asian markets with high quality that consumers in the rest of the world don't really get to see.
> 
> ...




It's great! Thank you! If not for you and this thread, I would have never fallen in love with Zero Audio and the Tenore.


----------



## bhazard

originalsnuffy said:


> This is a cool thread for sure. There is so much information in it, that it is almost overwhelming. I kind of wish there was a wiki for the thread, so that key point of agreement on great products would be more easily accessed. I really do not know what is considered a great ear bud or IEM at a given price point, etc.
> 
> If I were buying these products more regularly like some of the participants I might actually create a draft, but I only bought one pair of IEMs based on this thread for a grand total of $11. They are fine, and sound better than the price, but I would not necessarily rave about them.


 
  
 It is overwhelming. A wiki based system where everyone could edit would be ideal, but it isn't possible.
  
 Just like the discovery thread, the latest posts should be a good indicator of the latest and greatest people know of.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Hey buddy!
> I just realized what your profile pic is... Awesome! LMAO







shawn71 said:


> Yeah thats his hide-out...but I like wokei.







hisoundfi said:


> Me like Wokei. Me like earwax. Me like toilet time.







shawn71 said:


> Enough man  ...me dont have enough time.......3weeks ago me was ROTFLMAO and me dont have enough energy for LMAO.........now.so me signing off this thread.




Thanks guys ...for those kind words ...me humble in all your appreciation ....me will always be a kooky noob ....but me think its very important that we dont take our self too serius ...and laugh together while on this audio journey.

Also me wanna give shout out to bhazard ....this excellent thread ...me hope me can speak for some of us ...made lotsa friends ...made me other half real piss off at me ...took me Fiio x3 and me left with a pink Zip Clip.....cant go a day without checkin in here ...afraid of missing out ....on the next FIND ....see who is buying what ...me remember when this thread started by bhazard ..it was only at page 2 ....and now pg 327 ...it has been amazing ....

Wokei ...sorry about your wallet and keep on head- fying ...specially for u guys


----------



## cel4145

originalsnuffy said:


> This is a cool thread for sure. There is so much information in it, that it is almost overwhelming. I kind of wish there was a wiki for the thread, so that key point of agreement on great products would be more easily accessed. I really do not know what is considered a great ear bud or IEM at a given price point, etc.
> 
> If I were buying these products more regularly like some of the participants I might actually create a draft, but I only bought one pair of IEMs based on this thread for a grand total of $11. They are fine, and sound better than the price, but I would not necessarily rave about them.




Check out the product pages with reviews: http://www.head-fi.org/products/category/in-ear

The only thing I wish it had was a price range tag system and then tags for sonic character (cold, warm, v shaped, analytical, etc.) that allowed for complex filtering based on tags 

If more people posted reviews, it would also be more useful.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> *REVIEW: Vivo Xplay 3S + XE800  Mobile audio perfection (Xplay 3S review coming soon)*
> 
> *Vivo XE800 Specs:*
> 
> ...


 
 Only 320 Yuan now.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083


----------



## Hisoundfi

cel4145 said:


> Check out the product pages with reviews: http://www.head-fi.org/products/category/in-ear
> 
> The only thing I wish it had was a price range tag system and then tags for sonic character (cold, warm, v shaped, analytical, etc.) that allowed for complex filtering based on tags
> 
> If more people posted reviews, it would also be more useful.


Honestly just hop on this train wherever it picks up on and read. That's the cool thing about this thread is if you just start reading you will get up to speed fairly quickly.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Only 320 Yuan now.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083


 
  
 Bhazard's review impresses. I love "The XE800 is actually a modified Vsonic GR07 using the same biocellulose driver, made specifically for Vivo". 
  
 The physical form (much like the vsd1's) is great - small, light, flush enough for sleeping with, and can be worn over ear or down. Price is good.
  
 Seems almost like you get a nicer form factor'd GR07 for $52US. What the heck is not to like?


----------



## LanceP11

It's $100 for the XE800. Where are they $52.00?


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello again ,last question before i go the morning and hit the buy button.
 Im now between T1E and Havi B3 Pro1.Which one you recommend?
 I will use mainly a Sony NWZ-E384 and maybe ill buy NX1 amplifier.
 Im moslty hear rock and metal.


----------



## LanceP11

Ok..so you got a dilemma. The B3 are not very good without an amp. Yes you can use them unamped, but to truly enjoy them, amp is kinda necessary. You say you don't have an amp right now. While the T1e, though it has good reviews from hisound and others, has also been given mixed reviews for metal. The B3 and amp together will run you over $120.00. So it depends on your budget? The Ostry, VSD3S and Altone200 have all gotten great reviews with metal and hard rock..so you might think about them?


----------



## LanceP11

Or just take the plunge with the T1e, unamped, and hope that the sound is satisfactory to you with fast resolving tracks like those found in metal? Or just spend the extra on the amp, and the B3 will SHINE LIKE A CRAZY DIAMOND on metal and hard rock. See what I did there?


----------



## waynes world

lancep11 said:


> It's $100 for the XE800. Where are they $52.00?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4980#post_10733618


----------



## LanceP11

Looks like that taobao seller cut the price in half?! I wonder if those are legit? Hopefully, because with the price slashed 50%, that's a great deal.


----------



## waynes world

lancep11 said:


> Looks like that taobao seller cut the price in half?! I wonder if those are legit? Hopefully, because with the price slashed 50%, that's a great deal.


 
  
 I've never bought anything from them. Can't see an english version of their webpage, which isn't helping me.


----------



## LanceP11

waynes world said:


> I've never bought anything from them. Can't see an english version of their webpage, which isn't helping me.




I've never used them either. For what is essentially a reshelled, retuned GR07, at $52.00, that's almost unreal deal, because even the crappy new driver "GR07 classic" never sold this cheap. Shoot, I'm never seen any version of the GR07 sell that cheap used. Maybe I'll wait for someone else to be the guinea pig? mochill?


----------



## vman

salmonelas said:


> Hello again ,last question before i go the morning and hit the buy button.
> Im now between T1E and Havi B3 Pro1.Which one you recommend?
> I will use mainly a Sony NWZ-E384 and maybe ill buy NX1 amplifier.
> Im moslty hear rock and metal.


 
  
 Ttpod t1E vs Havi B3 Pro:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4620#post_10708711
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4785#post_10719775
  
 There was one person who preferred the Ostry KC06A over the Ttpod t1E for metal. See if you can find it in the earlier posts.


----------



## vman

hisoundfi said:


> Penonaudio is the place to order. Add a pair of penon iem to your order. Make sure you set up an account first to get them for $10.
> 
> I really like my e18 because it's made for Android and built like a tank. Not to mention it also operates as a portable charger which is awesome! But honestly you might want to describe what you're looking for in an amplifier, and what features you would like, and what budget you are working with, and someone will chime in with a great suggestion.
> 
> I don't have it, but the Toppin nx1 is getting good reviews. Check it out online.


 
 Thanks for the recommendation. I placed an order for Ttpod t1E and PENON IEM. I think I'm going to wait and see how they perform without an amp. 
 Btw, the price for Ttpod t1E has dropped to $45.


----------



## LanceP11

I think Baycode means the Philips L2? There's no such thing as the Philips X2.


----------



## Salmonelas

Thanks for the replies.Ill go for T1E,i want the extra bass.When i get them ill post my thoughts.


----------



## airomjosh

I purchased tt1e last month..though they have good sound quality，cant enjoy them just like the other budget fi iems in my possession such as vsd3s，tenore，and b3. everytime i try to listen with them，i always end up reaching for kc06a.


----------



## nino9

lancep11 said:


> I think Baycode means the Philips L2? There's no such thing as the Philips X2.


 
 relevant:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/723025/philips-fidelio-x2


----------



## Hisoundfi

Why is LanceP11 banned?


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Why is LanceP11 banned?


 
 He was a fake of these others:  IEMagnet01, IEMagnet, KillboyPowerhed, FredSavage, BuddyGuy1
 HE/She probably got banned as IEMMagnet01, and after came back with the others names.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Why is LanceP11 banned?




yeah look at the AKA.....below his username.


----------



## mochill

I will get the x2 because they look better in black


----------



## Salmonelas

Ok, after the last posts i was really again a bit sceptical and i searched the thread again regarding T1E or KC06A
 It seems KC06A is better for metal and rock without amp,so i bought it.
 I realize i didnt want to carry with me extra weight so an amp is too much for me,thats i why i bought also Sony E384,because is so small.
 Also ill consider buyng VSD3S or VSD3 or when it comes out VSD5,which ever is best for metal and rock,i just wait for the realase of VSD5.
 But as a newbie i understand that in the end is trial and error,everyone is hearing a little diferent and has diferent needs so YMMV.
 Thanks again for your replies,apriciated.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I agree about the kc06a sounding better than the t1e with no amplifier. 

Unless people have the same gear pushing them I'm sure we won't hear the same thing. 

I think there's a trend towards two different sound signatures that are both good in their own way. This is apparent with the DN1000 and the Sony h3. It is also apparent with the kc06a and the t1e. 

T1e has a warmer signature. Sony h3 is the same way. They are set up for better imaging and musicality. 

Kc06a is brighter and crisper. DN1000 is the same way. They are set up for more balance and detail.


----------



## Shawn71

July 4th week sale - Ostrys w/10% discount......FB update below from LMUE....

_________________________________________

Dear all,

The critically aclaimed KC06 hits our store! We will be having a 10% discount of these for a week so do grab it now! "" 

http://goo.gl/1YhSl6



KC06A to come around next week! ""
_________________________________________


----------



## peter123

@Hisoundfi

As I'm sure you noticed I'm not particulary impressed by the kc06, your description of the t1e's got me interested in them and I wonder how the two compares in soundstage depth?

Is penon the best place to get the t1e's?


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> As I'm sure you noticed I'm not particulary impressed by the kc06, your description of the t1e's got me interested in them and I wonder how the two compares in soundstage depth?
> 
> Is penon the best place to get the t1e's?


 I got mine from bigbargainonlone (Penonaudio) 

I hope you do like them.

They are a warm signature with great bass and good imaging. Very musical and a good compliment/different approach from the more balanced phones on this thread. 

B3 sound stage is better IMHO. 

These t1E are really fun and play every genre of music well.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Whoops wrong phone... 

Soundstage width is better on kc06, but depth is better on an amplified t1e.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Whoops wrong phone...
> 
> Soundstage width is better on kc06, but depth is better on an amplified t1e.




Thanks, but not better unamplified? I really think that the soundstage depth on the kc06 is pretty non existent so I would really need a big imporvement to be interested......

To put it in another way: do the two have a similar overall ss?


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Thanks, but not better unamplified? I really think that the soundstage depth on the kc06 is pretty non existent so I would really need a big imporvement to be interested......
> 
> To put it in another way: do the two have a similar overall ss?




They are not alike. Kc06 is brighter, thinner sounding than the t1e.

T1e has more sub bass, warmer mids, and less bright treble. 

Kc06 is more balanced and detailed. 

T1e is more full sounding and musical IMHO 

It's a different tuning. 

PS I don't understand how you can like the ax35 and not the kc06. IMHO they sound similar.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Kc06 is a very sensitive iem that doesn't need amplification. 

All 3 of my dual dynamic driver iems sound decent unamped, but need an amp to sound their best (t1e, IM50, b3)


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Thanks, but not better unamplified? I really think that the soundstage depth on the kc06 is pretty non existent so I would really need a big imporvement to be interested......
> 
> To put it in another way: do the two have a similar overall ss?


 
  
 Hmm, maybe you had a bad KC06?  Both KC06 and KC06A I tested had above the average width/depth.  The only difference is that KC06/KC06A were manufactured in June, had new packaging, and I have a feeling KC06 was slightly  tweaked to match some KC06A characteristics (though Ostry denies that).
  
 But damn, I'm itching to order Havi B3 Pro (old version).  That's the one you guys raving about details and soundstage when amped?


----------



## mochill

DO IT!!!!!^


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> DO IT!!!!!^


 

 Very tempted, considering I'm waiting for E11k now


----------



## mochill

My havi b3 pro 1 should be here any day now


----------



## Baycode

twister6 said:


> Hmm, maybe you had a bad KC06?  Both KC06 and KC06A I tested had above the average width/depth.


 
  
 Are you referring to this thread while discussing audio terms: http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary
  
 ...this can clear any discussions regarding hp/iem sound terminology.
  
*"Soundstage depth" *and only *"Depth"* are not exactly the same thing...
  
  
 Side note:
  
 The weakest part on my KC06 Gold was the "soundstage depth". It was the shallowest I have ever experienced from an iem.


----------



## Kamakahah

peter123 said:


> I really think that the soundstage depth on the kc06 is pretty non existent so I would really need a big imporvement to be interested......


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> Hmm, maybe you had a bad KC06?  Both KC06 and KC06A I tested had above the average width/depth.  The only difference is that KC06/KC06A were manufactured in June, had new packaging, and I have a feeling KC06 was slightly  tweaked to match some KC06A characteristics (though Ostry denies that).
> 
> But damn, I'm itching to order Havi B3 Pro (old version).  That's the one you guys raving about details and soundstage when amped?


 
  
 I felt the same way as peter123 when it came to the KC06A. Soundstage depth and height was pretty poor. I thought it may have been the tracks, but I was
 had listened to those tracks hundreds of times and know them well. Binaural recordings really highlighted the shortcoming when I wanted to double check.
 The source/amp seemed to affect it pretty heavily for whatever reason. Normally, I find small changes depending on changes to the source chain: However, when I used the line-out on the X3 to an amp, it showed improvement but overall still a glaring weakness. It may have been a bit of an exaggeration on my part to refer to it as a "wall of sound" but it felt pretty accurate at the time. 
  
 It is still a fantastic earphone. If the weaknesses don't seem as upfront as they did to us, all the better. It's hard to beat it with anything around its price point if the downsides aren't that big of a deal to the owner.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Hmm, maybe you had a bad KC06?  Both KC06 and KC06A I tested had above the average width/depth.  The only difference is that KC06/KC06A were manufactured in June, had new packaging, and I have a feeling KC06 was slightly  tweaked to match some KC06A characteristics (though Ostry denies that).
> 
> But damn, I'm itching to order Havi B3 Pro (old version).  That's the one you guys raving about details and soundstage when amped?


Price or not, havi b3 pro I is one of the best iems out there, period. PS it only gets better and better with burn in.


----------



## twister6

I might have to go back and re-listen again.  I jump from one in-ear to another...  I thought it had a good stereo separation and position of instruments where I was able to pin point everything (talking about instrument depth and layering) and in general sound was wide enough though did felt like sitting in the front raw (in reference to soundstage width/depth).  Keep in mind, I'm using AP100 DAP which does some wonders to stereo separation enhancement once you select hardware resampling to 192k/24b.  For the reference, in that setup Tenores felt like I'm in a stadium with a decent reverbation.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> They are not alike. Kc06 is brighter, thinner sounding than the t1e.
> 
> T1e has more sub bass, warmer mids, and less bright treble.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you!  
  
 I only really enjoyed the AX-35 after modding it. Once modded I'd rank it top 3 among my IEM's.
  


twister6 said:


> Hmm, maybe you had a bad KC06?  Both KC06 and KC06A I tested had above the average width/depth.  The only difference is that KC06/KC06A were manufactured in June, had new packaging, and I have a feeling KC06 was slightly  tweaked to match some KC06A characteristics (though Ostry denies that).
> 
> But damn, I'm itching to order Havi B3 Pro (old version).  That's the one you guys raving about details and soundstage when amped?


 
 Many others have the same impression so I doubt that they're bad. If I wasn't so used to the B3 I'd probably not have felt it in such an obvious way that I did.
  


baycode said:


> Are you referring to this thread while discussing audio terms: http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary
> 
> ...this can clear any discussions regarding hp/iem sound terminology.
> 
> ...


 
 Agreed!
  


kamakahah said:


> I felt the same way as peter123 when it came to the KC06A. Soundstage depth and height was pretty poor. I thought it may have been the tracks, but I was
> had listened to those tracks hundreds of times and know them well. Binaural recordings really highlighted the shortcoming when I wanted to double check.
> The source/amp seemed to affect it pretty heavily for whatever reason. Normally, I find small changes depending on changes to the source chain: However, when I used the line-out on the X3 to an amp, it showed improvement but overall still a glaring weakness. It may have been a bit of an exaggeration on my part to refer to it as a "wall of sound" but it felt pretty accurate at the time.
> 
> It is still a fantastic earphone. If the weaknesses don't seem as upfront as they did to us, all the better. It's hard to beat it with anything around its price point if the downsides aren't that big of a deal to the owner.


 
 Thanks, I knew I was not the only one that felt this way but couldn't remember who else, other than Baycode, right away.


hisoundfi said:


> Price or not, havi b3 pro I is one of the best iems out there, period. PS it only gets better and better with burn in.


 
 +100


----------



## twister6

Hmm, I'm pretty sure I was sober when I tested those lol!!!  OK, feeling a peer pressure to go back and re-evaluate my impressions


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Hmm, I'm pretty sure I was sober when I tested those lol!!!  OK, feeling a peer pressure to go back and re-evaluate my impressions


 
 LOL!
  
 I just ordred the T1e but went cheap and got them from Aliexpress.


----------



## Hisoundfi

baycode said:


> Are you referring to this thread while discussing audio terms: http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary
> 
> ...this can clear any discussions regarding hp/iem sound terminology.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting that awesome link. I just bookmarked it for future reference. It will definitely come in handy the next time Ittry to describe a pair of phones. 

Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I just ordred the T1e but went cheap and got them from Aliexpress. :wink_face:


I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. 

PS I'm still waiting for you to pick up those GR07BE meng!!! They're worth every penny!!!


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> Hmm, maybe you had a bad KC06?  Both KC06 and KC06A I tested had above the average width/depth.  The only difference is that KC06/KC06A were manufactured in June, had new packaging, and I have a feeling KC06 was slightly  tweaked to match some KC06A characteristics (though Ostry denies that).
> 
> But damn, I'm itching to order Havi B3 Pro (old version).  That's the one you guys raving about details and soundstage when amped?


 
 You need to get it. It's my favorite. Must be amped because it draws too much power.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.
> 
> PS I'm still waiting for you to pick up those GR07BE meng!!! They're worth every penny!!!


 
 I'll pick them up as soon as they go below $100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Only paid $37 for the T1e so it will be directly compared to the VSD3S that was $36.


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> I'll pick them up as soon as they go below $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Will be looking for your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 From what seller you got it?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dang it peter123, I almost want to give you 30 bucks just so you can experience them! 

I don't like you that much tho lol


----------



## peter123

@altrunox
I ordered then from this seller: Shenzhen Hiteam CO.,LTD.

It'll probably be at least a month before I get them so don't hold your breath for the review 

@Hisoundfi 
LOL!


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I'll pick them up as soon as they go below $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 $36 for VSD3S?!?  That's below the cost, unless they charge $20 for shipping?  Either way, that was one heck of a deal you got!!!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> $36 for VSD3S?!?  That's below the cost, unless they charge $20 for shipping?  Either way, that was one heck of a deal you got!!!


 
 Pre-order price for the first batch @LMUE.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I'll pick them up as soon as they go below $100
> 
> Only paid $37 for the T1e so it will be directly compared to the VSD3S that was $36.


compare them both amped and unamped. 

I already know the verdict on these. 

Doing a comparison between the two unamped is like framing the t1e for murder lol, it won't have a chance, as the vsd3s is one of the most sensitive and easiest to drive iems I've ever heard. 

It's like putting the same engine in a Honda civic and a bus and telling them to race lol. The bus will get down the road, but would do a hell of a lot better with a jet engine on top lol.


----------



## peter123

Don't worry I'll amp them properly


----------



## gimster

hisoundfi said:


> compare them both amped and unamped.
> 
> I already know the verdict on these.
> 
> ...




I've got both the VSD3S and the T1E. I don't find the T1E any less sensitive than the VSD3, both running off my Xperia Z1 Compact. Haven't done a proper A/B comparison, but while I prefer the deeper insertion on the VSD3S, the T1E looks quite special and sounds clearer to me. And even though it's marketed as bass enhanced, the T1E doesn't sound like basshead earphones.


----------



## Hisoundfi

gimster said:


> I've got both the VSD3S and the T1E. I don't find the T1E any less sensitive than the VSD3, both running off my Xperia Z1 Compact. Haven't done a proper A/B comparison, but while I prefer the deeper insertion on the VSD3S, the T1E looks quite special and sounds clearer and less sibilant to me. And even though it's marketed as bass enhanced, the T1E doesn't sound like basshead earphones.


If you have an amp use them on the t1e and they will sound even better, promise. It's not the volume that I'm talking about but more the dynamics that improve. 

And I agree it's not the bass head quality bass, but more an impressive and quality bass along the lines of the GR07BE.


----------



## twister6

Went back to KC06A and did some comparisons between IM03 and W40, just for the purpose of soundstage evaluation.  This time I really had to focus on vocal tracks instead of typical EDM instrumental stuff.  One thing for sure, I think my hearing is not trained that well for soundstage width detection.  For any music material where instruments or chorus vocals are panned L/R, that's obvious, but I really tried to focus on center channel main vocal track.  That's where I noticed that KC06x is significantly narrower in comparison to IM03 and W40, or other headphones.  With other parts of the song where sounds are panned left/right, it's a little deceiving since it creates an artificial width, but with center channel - that's where you can do a real analysis (was using Indila's "Boite en argent" as a reference).
  
 You guys were right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 ... i even went back to my KC06/KC06A review on head-fi and corrected my impression about their soundstage


----------



## mochill

Is both ostry burned in for 200hrs yet


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Is both ostry burned in for 200hrs yet


 
  
 you need to put "200hrs burn in" in your sig


----------



## Hisoundfi

#moburnin


----------



## mochill




----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> $36 for VSD3S?!?  That's below the cost, unless they charge $20 for shipping?  Either way, that was one heck of a deal you got!!!




Yes we are one of the early birds(few) to get the very first pre-order!.....no envy.


----------



## Miyaichi

grayson73 said:


> Only 320 Yuan now.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083


 
 Did anyone ordered the Vivo xe800 from this seller already?


----------



## hennezzy

don't know if anyone has answered this, but there are some many pages on ttpod t1e, got me quite interested to buy them.
  
 Where is the best place to buy?
  
 Do they leak any sound? 
  
 Are they good for hip hop music?


----------



## mochill

Where is the best place to buy? Penonaudio.com



Do they leak any sound? No.



Are they good for hip hop music?yes.


----------



## Salmonelas

Ok,you are gonna make me fight with my wife...i have 2 childrens also...but i cant resist anymore...im in low budget here,but damn...after i boyght KC06A i read all the comments about T1e and Havi B3 and i just bought this also plus the NX1...i must stop reading this thread,i will not have money to feed my children soon lol!


----------



## Ap616

Hey Mochill or anyone else wanting to chime in, which do you think are the smoothest and least fatiguing out of the T1-E, B3 Pro1, KC06A, and VSD3S? Also, how would you rate their brightness(upper mids, lower treble, even upper treble) least to greatest taking energy & edginess into consideration?  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## peter123

salmonelas said:


> Ok,you are gonna make me fight with my wife...i have 2 childrens also...but i cant resist anymore...im in low budget here,but damn...after i boyght KC06A i read all the comments about T1e and Havi B3 and i just bought this also plus the NX1...i must stop reading this thread,i will not have money to feed my children soon lol!




Lol! I've got four children an they've been starving ever since I joined here


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Lol! I've got four children an they've been starving ever since I joined here




you so selfish....


----------



## Shawn71

salmonelas said:


> Ok,you are gonna make me fight with my wife...i have 2 childrens also...but i cant resist anymore...im in low budget here,but damn...after i boyght KC06A i read all the comments about T1e and Havi B3 and i just bought this also plus the NX1...i must stop reading this thread,i will not have money to feed my children soon lol!




The difference is, you expressed yourself BUT we are being dumb arse...


----------



## Salmonelas

No problem,but thank god they making so great budget IEMs for family guys!!!


----------



## Salmonelas

@peter123

Its an investment for our children,when they grow older we want the best sound for there health and ears!!!


----------



## peter123

I'll show your post to my wife and see if she agrees


----------



## mochill

I think vsd3s is the smoothest out of the three


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Hey Mochill or anyone else wanting to chime in, which do you think are the smoothest and least fatiguing out of the T1-E, B3 Pro1, KC06A, and VSD3S? Also, how would you rate their brightness(upper mids, lower treble, even upper treble) least to greatest taking energy & edginess into consideration?
> 
> Thanks!




Smoothest- Havi

Least fatiguing- t1e

Kc06a and vsd3s are brightest of the 4, and they get fatiguing to my ears after long listening sessions. They are still awesome phones, and Ymmv


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Hey Mochill or anyone else wanting to chime in, which do you think are the smoothest and least fatiguing out of the T1-E, B3 Pro1, KC06A, and VSD3S? Also, how would you rate their brightness(upper mids, lower treble, even upper treble) least to greatest taking energy & edginess into consideration?
> 
> Thanks!




B3: bass=mids=treble 
T1e: bass>treble >mids(slightly) 
Kc06a: bass=treble>mids 
Vsd3s: treble>mids=bass(slightly) 

Just my opinion based on what I hear, ymmv


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> You need to get it. It's my favorite. Must be amped because it draws too much power.


 
 So amped, your top 3 are B3, then XE800, then KC06A?
  
 What are you rankings unamped?


----------



## cel4145

twister6 said:


> I will, very soon




Might want to hold off on that HP150 purchase if you are expecting a different headphone from the HP100. I just posted some box scans over on the HP150 thread, and the frequency response chart on the box looks to be the same to me as the HP100. :frown:


----------



## Grayson73

miyaichi said:


> Did anyone ordered the Vivo xe800 from this seller already?


 
 Don't know, but seller reputation is two diamonds so I'd think they're good.


----------



## Shawn71

grayson73 said:


> So amped, your top 3 are B3, then XE800, then KC06A?
> 
> What are you rankings unamped?




my guess would be.......kc06A,xe800 & B3.


----------



## osbertc0ol

Wow now i want either t1e or vsd3s.. But......
  
 Compared to RHA 750 are these earphone going to sound better? I like 750 character so much..
 Can someone give me advice? 
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## twister6

cel4145 said:


> Might want to hold off on that HP150 purchase if you are expecting a different headphone from the HP100. I just posted some box scans over on the HP150 thread, and the frequency response chart on the box looks to be the same to me as the HP100.


 

 I don't have original HP100, so obviously would prefer to go with a latest (and maybe "greatest" model?).  From another HP100 vs HP150 image posted in that thread, they look like a carbon copy which makes no sense.  Do you have HP100 to compare?  Are you hesitant to open HP150 box?   If you don't have the original, maybe you can compare it to other reviews/impressions of HP100 posted on head-fi.


----------



## cel4145

twister6 said:


> I don't have original HP100, so obviously would prefer to go with a latest (and maybe "greatest" model?).  From another HP100 vs HP150 image posted in that thread, they look like a carbon copy which makes no sense.  Do you have HP100 to compare?  Are you hesitant to open HP150 box?   If you don't have the original, maybe you can compare it to other reviews/impressions of HP100 posted on head-fi.




If it is a driver update that keeps close to the same sound, I won't be able to offer any comparisons based on subjective listening tests of others. And the measurements indicate that there really shouldn't be any differences. 

But yeah. I was looking for a bit bassier headphone than the HP100 is reputed to be. So I have to think about whether or not I want to open the box. Amazon might get upset with me if I return any more headphones. LOL


----------



## audiohurric4ne

osbertc0ol said:


> Wow now i want either t1e or vsd3s.. But......
> 
> Compared to RHA 750 are these earphone going to sound better? I like 750 character so much..
> Can someone give me advice?
> ...


 
 if u like the rha750 just go for it. i dont think the vsd3s or the t1e is an upgrade, they're all on the same level. but between vsd3s and t1e i'd pick the t1e. oh and on that price range to me the kc06A is king. but ofc YMMV


----------



## altrunox

Anyone tried these superlux?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Superlux-hd572a-Portable-Folding-Open-Entertainment-Headphones-Earphone-For-MP3-Music-Phone-Audio-Player/816277_1619299088.html
  
 or the black one
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Superlux-HD572-Portable-Folding-Monitor-Headphones-Earphone-For-MP3-Music-Audio-PC/759627956.html


----------



## hennezzy

I was here to get the Pistons, but now been hearing all these good things about the t1e, is it worth it to spend a bit more for these ? is there a big difference in sound? or am i being silly comparing these as the t1e is a whole new lvl?


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> Smoothest- Havi
> 
> Least fatiguing- t1e
> 
> Kc06a and vsd3s are brightest of the 4, and they get fatiguing to my ears after long listening sessions. They are still awesome phones, and Ymmv


 


hisoundfi said:


> B3: bass=mids=treble
> T1e: bass>treble >mids(slightly)
> Kc06a: bass=treble>mids
> Vsd3s: treble>mids=bass(slightly)
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your opinions(and everyone a part of this thread). They sound like they might fall in line with my speculations. I think the Red-Blue VSD3S at LMUE look awesome but I think they might be too edgy/brightly tuned for my tastes. Same with the KC06A; I think they might be a little bright, thin, and possibly fatiguing... the JVC HA-FXD80 can be & the Yamaha HPH-200 are a very little at times to me as well.
 The B3 and T1-E sound more in line with what I'm after, but I suspect the B3 is a little bass light for the music I like listening to. What genre and types of music is the B3 best suited for? I'm digging the analytical and smooth impressions of it though; I wonder if it has more impact by a noticeable margin than something like the Astrotec AM-90?
  
 Oh yeah, how does something like this sound on the T1-E when you get a chance? https://soundcloud.com/frankpole/drink-me-up-frank-pole-inferno
 And how's the bass texture throughout this song? https://soundcloud.com/jikay/dum-dee-dum-jikay-rework
@twister6  Check out Frank Pole's stuff. You might like one of these songs too, but idk.
 Hope anyone enjoys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

hennezzy said:


> I was here to get the Pistons, but now been hearing all these good things about the t1e, is it worth it to spend a bit more for these ? is there a big difference in sound? or am i being silly comparing these as the t1e is a whole new lvl?


Pistons are awesome, but now that I've heard many different iems, when I listen to the Pistons now I have a hard time getting over the mid bass bloat. The bass is impressive, but it can at times distort the lower mids on bass heavy tracks. The treble is a tad bright for my liking. And although I don't mind a v signature, the mids on the Pistons are too far back for some songs/genres of music IMHO. 

The t1e addresses all of these. 

So if you asked me, using an amplifier and a the t1e took my listening experience to another level beyond the Pistons, as well as many other budget phones.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ap616
I will check those tracks out with the t1e when I get a chance. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kamakahah

hennezzy said:


> I was here to get the Pistons, but now been hearing all these good things about the t1e, is it worth it to spend a bit more for these ? is there a big difference in sound? or am i being silly comparing these as the t1e is a whole new lvl?




The pistons are fine if you only want to spend that much. It's worth saving up for something better. I wasn't impressed with the pistons, even at their price point. There are many good alternatives listed by others.

It's best to review what kind of music you listen to most and find the earphone with reviews that best match your preferences for that music.


----------



## bhazard

The Pistons are or will be the "new Monoprice 8320". It's an entry drug, the Marijuana, into the Head-Fi world. You get a little taste from it, and then you move onto harder stuff. 73+ reviews on Amazon now, almost all in amazement.
  
 An ESS9018KM2 DAC with amp (Xplay 3S, Geek Out, Ibasso DX90, Topping NX1), Havi B3 Pro 1, and Vivo XE800 are my current drugs of choice.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> The Pistons are or will be the "new Monoprice 8320". It's an entry drug, the Marijuana, into the Head-Fi world. You get a little taste from it, and then you move onto harder stuff. 73+ reviews on Amazon now, almost all in amazement.
> 
> An ESS9018KM2 DAC with amp (Xplay 3S, Geek Out, Ibasso DX90, Topping NX1), Havi B3 Pro 1, and Vivo XE800 are my current drugs of choice.


Lmao, well put buddy. 

I've been smokin those t1e rocks, mixing in a toot of that GR07BE, and shooting up my h3. 

SSometimes I'll have myself a pick me up with some vsd3s or kc06a... 

I need help, hahaha


----------



## Kamakahah

bhazard said:


> The Pistons are or will be the "new Monoprice 8320". It's an entry drug, the Marijuana, into the Head-Fi world. You get a little taste from it, and then you move onto harder stuff. 73+ reviews on Amazon now, almost all in amazement.
> 
> An ESS9018KM2 DAC with amp (Xplay 3S, Geek Out, Ibasso DX90, Topping NX1), Havi B3 Pro 1, and Vivo XE800 are my current drugs of choice.



Well put. It is a journey. To appreciate the end you need the rest. Pistons are a good starting point of they match your sound signature preferences.

With a HE-400i purchase coming in August and plans to pre-order the vsd5, I had intended on holding back on purchasing anything else, but I think I'll give that Vivo XE800 a try.


----------



## waynes world

Damn. Very interested in the Havi B3's, Vivo XE800's and Ttpod t1e's. Dangerous place, dangerous place indeed.


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> The Pistons are or will be the "new Monoprice 8320". It's an entry drug, the Marijuana, into the Head-Fi world. You get a little taste from it, and then you move onto harder stuff. 73+ reviews on Amazon now, almost all in amazement.
> 
> An ESS9018KM2 DAC with amp (Xplay 3S, Geek Out, Ibasso DX90, Topping NX1), Havi B3 Pro 1, and Vivo XE800 are my current drugs of choice.


 
 Can you do a little more in-depth comparo between the XE800 and B3 in the mids/highs. You like the bass better with XE800 and soundstage with B3 I know but... Is one a little more forward? One brighter? One smoother?
  
 I was thinking of the getting the B3 & NX1. I've read the Topping is slightly v-shaped in signature, so does that work well with the awesome midrange of the B3.
  
 Also does anyone have experience with this amp? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F3UZ7U0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0T23MNHQW9H10N8DNC57&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
 I'm thinking it might pair well with the T1-E that I'm looking to get. These would be my first two amps besides what I discovered not too long ago as a nice nonportable amp I have...


----------



## peter123

Although not technically Asian/Chinese the NarMoo S1's are actually pretty good. Nice full sound without being overly bassy. Since they were only $42 shipped I might throw them in in the vsd3s/t1e comparison as well. I already regret getting the t1e by snail mail


----------



## Miyaichi

bhazard said:


> The Pistons are or will be the "new Monoprice 8320". It's an entry drug, the Marijuana, into the Head-Fi world. You get a little taste from it, and then you move onto harder stuff. 73+ reviews on Amazon now, almost all in amazement.
> 
> An ESS9018KM2 DAC with amp (Xplay 3S, Geek Out, Ibasso DX90, Topping NX1), Havi B3 Pro 1, and Vivo XE800 are my current drugs of choice.


 

 I would really like to get a smartphone with a top tier DAC, but most have any issue. The Xplay 3S is gigantic with it's 6" screen, which I think I couldn't handle properly. The TCL/Alcatel idol x+ has crappy processor and only 16gb of storage without the ability to expand the storage with a microsd ...
  
 Any out her suggestions?


----------



## Ap616

peter123 said:


> Although not technically Asian/Chinese the NarMoo S1's are actually pretty good. Nice full sound without being overly bassy. Since they were only $42 shipped I might throw them in in the vsd3s/t1e comparison as well. I already regret getting the t1e by snail mail


 
 Do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yeah, Dsnuts was saying they were pretty solid for the price. Everyone I read liked them I think, but didn't have anything crazy to say. Just a good, solid offering. I am thinking they might be a little inferior to the other two mentioned. If I recall right, I read most preferred the Tenores and the Ostry as technically superior; but they are both a bit more expensive though not too much. I see it's 10am over there in Norway. I think that is a fair indicator I should go to sleep here... lol


----------



## peter123

Yeah, my initial impression is also that they're solid but not spectacular. Nice sound signature though. Definitely different from the vsd3s that I also brought on my weekend trip.

It's now 10.30am over here and I'm on a plane on my way to an all weekend party so you'd better get some sleep for me as well 

Edit: I really love company's that offer free on board WiFi!


----------



## Pastapipo

miyaichi said:


> I would really like to get a smartphone with a top tier DAC, but most have any issue. The Xplay 3S is gigantic with it's 6" screen, which I think I couldn't handle properly. The TCL/Alcatel idol x+ has crappy processor and only 16gb of storage without the ability to expand the storage with a microsd ...
> 
> Any out her suggestions?




The LG G2 F320k can play high res audio files, has 32gb+sd card, snapdragon 800 and a small form factor. I like the flatter audio output more than the v-shaped galaxy s4(to my ears). The max volume is just not that loud and you need to root it to get rid of the Korean bloatware. Put lg g3 firmware on it and it's the perfect phone.


----------



## osbertc0ol

audiohurric4ne said:


> if u like the rha750 just go for it. i dont think the vsd3s or the t1e is an upgrade, they're all on the same level. but between vsd3s and t1e i'd pick the t1e. oh and on that price range to me the kc06A is king. but ofc YMMV


 
 Hmmm, so RHA 750 can be compared with t1e? wow that is awesome regarding the price difference! 
 So if I like Phonak 1xx, RHA750, Pistons, MH1C what IEM should i choose between T1E, VSD3S, kc06A? Because i cannot try those IEM's
  
  
 Thanks a lot


----------



## Miyaichi

pastapipo said:


> The LG G2 F320k can play high res audio files, has 32gb+sd card, snapdragon 800 and a small form factor. I like the flatter audio output more than the v-shaped galaxy s4(to my ears). The max volume is just not that loud and you need to root it to get rid of the Korean bloatware. Put lg g3 firmware on it and it's the perfect phone.


 
 Thanks for the suggest 
  
 But I think the G2 sq-wise isn't an appropriate alternative and the material, which is used for the chassis, doesn't do the overall experience of the G2 a favour.
 As I don't want to run off the topic, I have to mention that I need at least the SQ of an iBasso DX50 or a Fiio X3.
 Or do you think the G2 amped can compete with those?


----------



## Pastapipo

I see, unfortunately I've never used an amp, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## MuZo2

miyaichi said:


>


 

 Why not use external DAC with phone?


----------



## Miyaichi

muzo2 said:


> Why not use external DAC with phone?


 
 The most USB DACs need an external amp and while on the go I don't want to attach two devices on to my smartphone. Makes browsing on head-fi too awkward


----------



## Shawn71

miyaichi said:


> The most USB DACs need an external amp and while on the go I don't want to attach two devices on to my smartphone. Makes browsing on head-fi too awkward




Nope...get the USB DAC AMP combo like fiio E07,E17 etc....


----------



## MuZo2

miyaichi said:


> The most USB DACs need an external amp and while on the go I don't want to attach two devices on to my smartphone. Makes browsing on head-fi too awkward


 

 What headphones/iem you use that need amp on the go? You can check HiFimeDIY Sabre Android DAC


----------



## Purple07

miyaichi said:


> The most USB DACs need an external amp and while on the go I don't want to attach two devices on to my smartphone. Makes browsing on head-fi too awkward


 
 E07k, E18, JDS labs c5d, stoner acoustic UD110+ topping nx1... plenty


----------



## Shawn71

miyaichi said:


> The most USB DACs need an external amp and while on the go I don't want to attach two devices on to my smartphone. Makes browsing on head-fi too awkward



If you can stretch your budget than E07,E17 you can get the E18 Android dac/amp and your G2 is well compatible....

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692284/e18-supported-models-list-udated-on-jan-20th-2014


----------



## Hal Rockwell

DX.com started selling the T1e for about 36$ with free shipping.


----------



## Miyaichi

muzo2 said:


> What headphones/iem you use that need amp on the go? You can check HiFimeDIY Sabre Android DAC


 
 The usual suspects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OTG: Zero Audio  Home: Havi B3(, TDK BA200, Sennheiser Amperior)
  
 I think you missed the point as the output impedance of those DACs are way above 400 Ohm so you need an amp for full benefit of those DACs 


purple07 said:


> E07k, E18, JDS labs c5d, stoner acoustic UD110+ topping nx1... plenty


 
 Thanks, but those won't help as they would add to much depth to this setup. Imagine you are wearing shorts and have these setup in your back pocket. Awkward!
 I've considered the Stoner + Topping NX1, but can't accept to carry a chain of three devices in one hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Right now I'm using a DX50 otg and this one is even too bulky for may taste. Since I'm owning a Ipod Nano 1g, which unfortunately doesn't play Flacs and have way too less space, and Clip Zip, which I haven't opened since it arrived, I thought of adding the Topping NX1 for OTG.


shawn71 said:


> If you can stretch your budget than E07,E17 you can get the E18 Android dac/amp and your G2 is well compatible....
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692284/e18-supported-models-list-udated-on-jan-20th-2014


 
 Since it isn't too much a matter of budget instead of convenience, I would like to have a source which has a good DAC or even an slight above average one, which can be improved by a slim/small/tiny amp like the pico slim, but this one is just ridiculous in price...


----------



## quisxx

miyaichi said:


> I would really like to get a smartphone with a top tier DAC, but most have any issue. The Xplay 3S is gigantic with it's 6" screen, which I think I couldn't handle properly. The TCL/Alcatel idol x+ has crappy processor and only 16gb of storage without the ability to expand the storage with a microsd ...
> 
> Any out her suggestions?



The processor in the x+ isn't bad, it's just not top tier or mainstream. The mediateks are actually kicking some major ass. As far as storage goes you could get one of the tiny so card readers (that's my plan for my xplay). As for other phones there's the xshot (best phone out imo), which has the top (I believe) cirrus dac, so it would likely sound ipod/iPhone like. Mi3 also cirrus, but I think it's a lower quality chip, meizu mx3 which has a Wolfson if I'm not mistaken, find 7 which uses maxx audio enhancement (their claim to fame is winning a technical grammy), or lastly the lovely 1+ 1, which uses its own audio enhancement and is said by many to be even better than its brother the find7.


----------



## bhazard

hal rockwell said:


> DX.com started selling the T1e for about 36$ with free shipping.


 
 tempting


----------



## Miyaichi

quisxx said:


> The processor in the x+ isn't bad, it's just not top tier or mainstream. The mediateks are actually kicking some major ass. As far as storage goes you could get one of the tiny so card readers (that's my plan for my xplay). As for other phones there's the xshot (best phone out imo), which has the top (I believe) cirrus dac, so it would likely sound ipod/iPhone like. Mi3 also cirrus, but I think it's a lower quality chip, meizu mx3 which has a Wolfson if I'm not mistaken, find 7 which uses maxx audio enhancement (their claim to fame is winning a technical grammy), or lastly the lovely 1+ 1, which uses its own audio enhancement and is said by many to be even better than its brother the find7.


 
 If you can deal with a smartphone that lags at usual controlling, like swiping from one screen to the other than you have really low expectations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no offense. The mediates can't even keep up with a galaxy s3, which is 2 years old I think.
 The Xshot with an ES9018 would have been great. I'm interested in the OnePlus One, but it's a tad too big and the DAC doesn't seem to be on the same level with Wolfson and ESS.
  
 I'm digging it how the most can use phones bigger than 5" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I'm using a Meizu MX2, it sounds good but not good enough


----------



## Shawn71

miyaichi said:


> Since it isn't too much a matter of budget instead of convenience, I would like to have a source which has a good DAC or even an slight above average one, which can be improved by a slim/small/tiny amp like the pico slim, but this one is just ridiculous in price...




:confused_face_2: yeah looks like you didnt state properly about your need..and or I got the whole thing wrong.....my understanding was,that you were looking for dac+amp that go with your LG G2,so the recommendation of Android based E18.....

You shd tradeoff something to get something.....

You better switch to Pro music player of your choice/budget that has evrything you looking for (size,DAC/AMP/flac,mp3 player) in a single entity but Cellular......


----------



## quisxx

Mx4 is said to be released in 2 months so maybe you would like that since you have meizu at the moment.


----------



## quisxx

I also read somewhere the nubia Z7 has good sound as well. But it was only 1 review, so don't rely too much on that.


----------



## Miyaichi

shawn71 said:


> yeah looks like you didnt state properly about your need..and or I got the whole thing wrong.....my understanding was,that you were looking for dac+amp that go with your LG G2,so the recommendation of Android based E18.....
> 
> You shd tradeoff something to get something.....
> 
> You better switch to Pro music player of your choice/budget that has evrything you looking for (size,DAC/AMP/flac,mp3 player) in a single entity but Cellular......


 
 The main priority is to carry as less as possible and keep a good SQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So someone suggested to get the G2 with an usb DAC, which needs an amp work properly. And so on...
  
 It would be fine for me to carry a smartphone and DAP, which is slimmer than the DX50. Or getting a smartphone, which has DAC comparable to the Wolfson WM8740, to combine both devices in one. 


quisxx said:


> Mx4 is said to be released in 2 months so maybe you would like that since you have meizu at the moment.


 
 If it's better than the MX2 SQ-wise than it could work out for me, but like the other chinese smartphones this one will be even bigger than the last one


----------



## quisxx

That's something to get used to friend. All the "better than the last" phones will bigger in size due to more features and tech being added. The slimmer the phone, the more compromise it is.


----------



## altrunox

So AX-35 US$50 on aliexpress, interesting.
 But they aren't that hyped...why?


----------



## Shawn71

altrunox said:


> So AX-35 US$50 on aliexpress, interesting.
> But they aren't that hyped...why?:blink:




Astrotec is a good company but I feel their approach to reach consumer need more attention in a smart way at this hour or its going to be never....their build quality,sound are no way to complain for their price tags.....with their BA front,imo. They need to revamp think out of the shelf now to sustain in this very competitive IEM market space,for sure....


----------



## kahaluu

Agreed. Marketing is very important to make their product more aware by the public. IMO, they're better options available within the price range of the AX35's. Examples... B3's, VSD3S, KC06, Tenore's.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> The Pistons are or will be the "new Monoprice 8320". It's an entry drug, the Marijuana, into the Head-Fi world. You get a little taste from it, and then you move onto harder stuff. 73+ reviews on Amazon now, almost all in amazement.
> 
> An ESS9018KM2 DAC with amp (Xplay 3S, Geek Out, Ibasso DX90, Topping NX1), Havi B3 Pro 1, and Vivo XE800 are my current drugs of choice.


 
 How would the rankings change unamped?  What's your favorite unamped?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> How would the rankings change unamped?  What's your favorite unamped?


 
 I don't play anything unamped, especially since getting the NX1. It's like putting regular gas in a car that requires premium.


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> So AX-35 US$50 on aliexpress, interesting.
> But they aren't that hyped...why?:blink:


they have a lot of technology in them, and they sound decent, but I honestly was hoping for more sq coming from a hybrid. They are decent for their price but there are dynamic driver iems that have better sq for the same price or cheaper. Examples are havi b3, tenore, kc06, sidy dm2, t1e, piston, vsonic vsd1 and vsd3 series as well as many others. I would have rather paid a little extra for them to make something that sounds better.


----------



## Hisoundfi

kahaluu said:


> Agreed. Marketing is very important to make their product more aware by the public. IMO, they're better options available within the price range of the AX35's. Examples... B3's, VSD3S, KC06, Tenore's.


+1 I saw this after the last post


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Thanks for your opinions(and everyone a part of this thread). They sound like they might fall in line with my speculations. I think the Red-Blue VSD3S at LMUE look awesome but I think they might be too edgy/brightly tuned for my tastes. Same with the KC06A; I think they might be a little bright, thin, and possibly fatiguing... the JVC HA-FXD80 can be & the Yamaha HPH-200 are a very little at times to me as well.
> The B3 and T1-E sound more in line with what I'm after, but I suspect the B3 is a little bass light for the music I like listening to. What genre and types of music is the B3 best suited for? I'm digging the analytical and smooth impressions of it though; I wonder if it has more impact by a noticeable margin than something like the Astrotec AM-90?
> 
> Oh yeah, how does something like this sound on the T1-E when you get a chance? https://soundcloud.com/frankpole/drink-me-up-frank-pole-inferno
> ...


I just listened to both songs through my sony xperia tl run into my e18, and as expected they both sound amazing. 

I really like that second song. I wish I could explain into words just how great that style of bass sounds on these but i implore you to get a pair of t1e and experience it for yourself. It's bass on the same lines as the GR07BE, maybe even better.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just listened to that song again... 

Then ordered an extra pair lmao. 

The bass extends and is still fast in both attack and decay. It's displayed at its finest on this song.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sq alone, if someone blindfolded me and put these in my ears and asked me how much to charge, I would say a minimum of $100, maybe even $200, no bs.


----------



## Kamakahah

hal rockwell said:


> DX.com started selling the T1e for about 36$ with free shipping.




If they still had the clear ones in stock I would have already made the impulse buy. 



bhazard said:


> tempting



Indeed.


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> I don't play anything unamped, especially since getting the NX1. It's like putting regular gas in a car that requires premium.


 
 Uh oh, I do both... haha jk jk
 I only do one... but which?


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> I just listened to that song again...
> 
> Then ordered an extra pair lmao.
> 
> The bass extends and is still fast in both attack and decay. It's displayed at its finest on this song.


 
 Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Sorry about your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No, that's great to hear though! I figured based on a your descriptions that song would fit perfectly. Looking forward to it when I get around to ordering and receiving. In my opinion the HA-FXD80 is the best bass I have heard so far, better than the AM90 by far, SHE3590, even my Tenore & HPH-200. So textured & detailed, sub-bass oriented & pretty ideal quantity.
  
 So will you have two clear t1-e or did you order a different color and from which website this time?
 Seems like most people want/have the clear or purple...


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Haha
> Sorry about your wallet
> 
> No, that's great to hear though! I figured based on a your descriptions that song would fit perfectly. Looking forward to it when I get around to ordering and receiving. In my opinion the HA-FXD80 is the best bass I have heard so far, better than the AM90 by far, SHE3590, even my Tenore & HPH-200. So textured & detailed, sub-bass oriented & pretty ideal quantity.
> ...


I ordered the clear again. 

It's pretty cool to see the innards of what sounds so good.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I ordered the clear again.
> 
> It's pretty cool to see the innards of what sounds so good.




Lo...that good huh ...me want too ...


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> I just listened to that song again...
> 
> Then ordered an extra pair lmao.
> 
> The bass extends and is still fast in both attack and decay. It's displayed at its finest on this song.


 
 schiit, you`re really loving them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Why color you got now?
  
 I`m out of cash now, but next month I should order one and the NX1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And no more IEM this year ( or maybe the IM50 and stop, seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jcwyly

Been spending a lot of money while lurking in this thread... thanks alot guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've been thinking about getting the TTPOD for when I need a bit more bass than the B3s. Currently I think the only thing I have with a substantial bass is the Pistons, can anyone that has both comment on the bass impact / extension compared to the pistons? It seems that most people thing the t1e has fast attack/decay in bass which is exactly what I'm looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. However I haven't seen anything about the bass impact so hopefully someone can make some comments about that...
  
 Track I'd test this with is the DJ Pyro remix of Rah! by Lil Wayne (http://www.hulkshare.com/smp2010/lil-wayne-ft-nicki-minaj-rick-ross-the-game-rah) bass hits at about 10 seconds in.


----------



## Shawn71

altrunox said:


> schiit, you`re really loving them
> Why color you got now?
> 
> I`m out of cash now, but next month I should order one and the NX1
> And no more IEM this year ( or maybe the IM50 and stop, seriously :tongue_smile:  )




The endgame of IEM(dynamic) is not over until you possess B3,...though you might have king of budget IEM GR07 and/or top notch sennIE800....


----------



## altrunox

shawn71 said:


> The endgame of IEM(dynamic) is not over until you possess B3,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 B3 should arrive soon, I`m from Brazil, things take a while to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 VSD3S + B3 + T1-E. And maybe VSD5 + IM50 too, nothing more than this ( If I really like the B3, maybe I could get the B6 )
  
 After that I`ll start to save, next year I want to get a CIEM


----------



## Pastapipo

So would you put the NX1 above the fiio E7? Since the E7 is both a DAC and an amp, I presumed it would work better with, for example, tablets and laptops?


----------



## encoreAC

I am searching for a slightly warm tuned IEM and maybe with a slight V-curve while retaining clarity and transparency with a wide soundstage. Under 65$ would be preferable.


----------



## Salmonelas

Topping NX1 is what you describe


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> I am searching for a slightly warm tuned IEM and maybe with a slight V-curve while retaining clarity and transparency with a wide soundstage. Under 65$ would be preferable.


ostry kc06a


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> ostry kc06a


 
 It's on the way to me, but I heard it is bright tuned rather than warm?


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> It's on the way to me, but I heard it is bright tuned rather than warm?


it is somewhat on the bright side, but it fits into the slight v signature, detailed and transparent part. 

V signatures usually have a treble spike to some degree. 

If you feel it's a little bright go for the ttpod t1E


----------



## Hisoundfi

I know I sound like a broken record, and a hypemongerer, but these t1e are amazing. 

I literally stayed up all night comparing iems to them. Conclusion? The t1E is top five, and challenges for the number one spot in my collection. 

Dare I say I like them more than my beloved havi? The havi bests it in micro details and sound stage width, and is a more balanced phone. T1E is a more musical and Soundstage depth is superior. I'm fighting hard to resist saying the t1e is better, at least for my preference. 

With my mh1 large tips on these, the bass response and imaging on these pretty much bests anything I own. No bs. 

I can't say these are good for a particular genre of music, because they make everything sound excellent.


----------



## Salmonelas

I bought Havi yesterday and Topping NX1,and after so much posts i really have faith in you and ill buy T1e next month with my paycheck.

Ill use them with Sony E384.It will be enough or a better DAP its a must with this IEMs?


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> I bought Havi yesterday and Topping NX1,and after so much posts i really have faith in you and ill buy T1e next month with my paycheck.
> 
> Ill use them with Sony E384.It will be enough or a better DAP its a must with this IEMs?


right now I'm jamming them on my fiio e6 (tiny $25 amp) and it sounds awesome. 

I'm guessing the nx1 will push them beautifully. Based on the reviews that is, as I don't own the nx1 (yet muahahaha)


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> right now I'm jamming them on my fiio e6 (tiny $25 amp) and it sounds awesome.
> 
> I'm guessing the nx1 will push them beautifully. Based on the reviews that is, as I don't own the nx1 (yet muahahaha)




Buy NX1 ...get free strawberry .......not the girl ...lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wokei

Already purchased. The girl in the picture put the strawberries down and is holding my nx1 in her hand. She's probably on a plane over the Pacific Ocean making that smoosh face, anticipating it's delivery to my house


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Wokei
> 
> Already purchased. The girl in the picture put the strawberries down and is holding my nx1 in her hand. She's probably on a plane over the Pacific Ocean making that smoosh face, anticipating it's delivery to my house




Woooo hooooooo.....let the TE hype begin. .......


----------



## twister6

Well, I finally decided to jump on that B3 + T1E choo-choo train.  Waiting for penonaudio tracking number now...


----------



## vic2vic

wokei said:


> Woooo hooooooo.....let the TE hype begin. .......


 
 I just spotted myself somewhere on this train: TE ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Let's see how they perform against my preferred IEM, the HAVI B3 PRO-1.


----------



## Wokei

Hisoundfi is officially Te hype train master.


----------



## Charliemotta

vic2vic said:


> I just spotted myself somewhere on this train: TE ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 T1E is a jet pack man...I keep telling you that..


----------



## pokenguyen

I prefer T1E bass to VSD1S bass. It's fun and hifi IEM with sparkle hf, plenty of bass but can't beat Havi B3 SS, imaging and natural voice. I'd say it's a nice complement to Havi B3.
  
 T1E housing design is horrible with small ear like mine, using with S senheiser double-flange or spiral dot tips. I can't get good seal and have imbalance wearing down, so I have to swap L-R to wear over ear.


----------



## osbertc0ol

Ordered T1E this afternoon should be arriving in less than 12 hours.. Hope it will satisfy my ears lol..


----------



## Luis2u4u

Hi. My name is Luis, I'm from Romania and this is my first post here. I just ordered some earphones from China and I wanted to let you know that on dealextreme the Ttpod T1E earphones are only $36. And if you are a new member or subscribe for a newsletter, they will give you a $3 coupon so the earphones will only cost about $33. I think this is a good deal.
  
 By the way, I already own a pair of Xiaomi Piston 2.0 and I believe they sound great. And I ordered another three eaprhones: Ttpod T1E, Moxpad X3 and KZ GR Spartacus. Anybody know which one of these are better than my current Xiaomi Piston 2.0? And if anybody listened to all of them or at least some of them, which one is better?
  
 If it helps, I generally listen to trance music, deep and progressive house, and ambiental music (electronic music, generally speaking).


----------



## Hisoundfi

pokenguyen said:


> I prefer T1E bass to VSD1S bass. It's fun and hifi IEM with sparkle hf, plenty of bass but can't beat Havi B3 SS, imaging and natural voice. I'd say it's a nice complement to Havi B3.
> 
> T1E housing design is horrible with small ear like mine, using with S senheiser double-flange or spiral dot tips. I can't get good seal and have imbalance wearing down, so I have to swap L-R to wear over ear.


try to find a tip that puts the housing furtheraway from your ear canal than the supplied tips. II'm able to put them in my ear and not have the housings touch my ears at all with sony mh1 tips.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The depth and speed of the bass on these t1E is the shiznizzle


----------



## Wokei

luis2u4u said:


> Hi. My name is Luis, I'm from Romania and this is my first post here. I just ordered some earphones from China and I wanted to let you know that on dealextreme the Ttpod T1E earphones are only $36. And if you are a new member or subscribe for a newsletter, they will give you a $3 coupon so the earphones will only cost about $33. I think this is a good deal.
> 
> By the way, I already own a pair of Xiaomi Piston 2.0 and I believe they sound great. And I ordered another three eaprhones: Ttpod T1E, Moxpad X3 and KZ GR Spartacus. Anybody know which one of these are better than my current Xiaomi Piston 2.0? And if anybody listened to all of them or at least some of them, which one is better?
> 
> If it helps, I generally listen to trance music, deep and progressive house, and ambiental music (electronic music, generally speaking).




Me don't have T1E and Piston... so can't advise u on which is better but KZ GR IMHO will be good for ekecronic music... used the red nozzle and if u r basshead ..then black nozzle... a bit too much bass for my taste. 

Moxpad X3 is pretty decent and good built quality... very balanced sound for me n good for working out.
Overall.. all your purchases are good


----------



## Luis2u4u

Thanks for your answer, @Wokei. But I am more curious about the quality/price ratio. Which one is better, given the price? For example, TTPOD T1E was $36, Xiaomi Piston about $22, Moxpad X3 about $19 and KZ GR about $13. So if I 'll take only the price into consideration, T1E is better than Piston, Piston is better than Moxpad and Moxpad is better than KZ GR. But still I want to know which of them has the best price/quality ratio, and the best quality overall.


----------



## mochill

Ttpod t1E imo


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Ttpod t1E imo


+1


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Well, I finally decided to jump on that B3 + T1E choo-choo train.  Waiting for penonaudio tracking number now...


I hope you got a pair of those penon iem with that purchase


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> it is somewhat on the bright side, but it fits into the slight v signature, detailed and transparent part.
> 
> V signatures usually have a treble spike to some degree.
> 
> If you feel it's a little bright go for the ttpod t1E


 
  
 Sure I will get them both, thanks!
 Anything else I should maybe consider?


----------



## robervaul

Velodyne vpulse and pistons 2
Piston with less than 50 h burn-in. So far it only has less sub bass than the vpulse.


----------



## altrunox

So after reading the XE800 review, i tried to find them on aliexpress, unfortunatly I couldn`t find any of them.
  
 But I find this other ( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-BBK-vivo-MMX71iE-Hi-Fi-Earphone-For-Xplay-X510w-X1-X1S-Smart-Phone-iphone-5S/1475561209.html ), super cheap, and has beyerdynamic on the box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I`ve asked the seller, and he told me it`s original and comes with the original box, I guess it`s the DTX 72 or the DTX 71 ( I bet it`s the DTX71 because of the name, MMX*71*iE ), anyway, amazing price.
 The DTX71 have a 7.2 in sound and 8.5 in price from ljokerl`s review, but DTX71 orignally costs U$69...
  
 Bought it


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I hope you got a pair of those penon iem with that purchase


 

 Already posted my Penon IEM mini-review about 2 weeks ago: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4485#post_10701274 no need to get a second pair 
  
 Btw, these Penon IEMs will benefit greatly from 100hrs burn-in.  The sound signature still remains v-shaped but bass is tighter now, with a better control, even faster attack, and more confined within low frequency space in comparison to my early impression where I thought it was spilling into mids.  Soundstage still remains fantastic in both width and depth.  For $10 it's a no brainer bargain!


----------



## twister6

I'm not spamming, but just for those who focus on this thread and might miss my mini-review of Brainwavz earphone case I just posted in ATH thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/825#post_10745693
  
 We talk a lot about headphones, but a lot of these budget IEMs come with no case or useless drawstring pouch.  I think a good case to protect your headphones, no matter how much you paid for these, is very important.  So, check out that little mini review.


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> I'm not spamming, but just for those who focus on this thread and might miss my mini-review of Brainwavz earphone case I just posted in ATH thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/825#post_10745693
> 
> We talk a lot about headphones, but a lot of these budget IEMs come with no case or useless drawstring pouch.  I think a good case to protect your headphones, no matter how much you paid for these, is very important.  So, check out that little mini review.




+ True dat


----------



## osbertc0ol

My ttpod t1e have arrived, and yes it sound good even it haven't burned yet, really really good for this price, and its my character, not too far from rha 750 (I will compared it later)
 Let's see in the next 50 hours..


----------



## sfwalcer

osbertc0ol said:


> My ttpod t1e have arrived, and yes it sound good even it haven't burned yet, really really good for this price, and its my character, not too far from rha 750 (I will compared it later)
> Let's see in the next 50 hours..


 

 ^
 All hell is gonna break loose next week when i got my classic ttpod t1 and t1e in next week. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 C'mon lamo USPS hurry up!!! They already landed on SF but it's taking what seems like forever to get delivered!!! GRRR!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

On and congrats to all the ones that got them in, let's see if these lives up to their hype so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And a HUGE thanks to mo'shill for the connects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.... or should i call him Masa' Mo'shill now??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mochill




----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


>


 

 ^
 You might have to call me Masa' Shill from now on. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But you'll always be Mo' shill than me though.


----------



## benandfaith

I'm wanting to jump on the IEM bandwagon and would appreciate some advice.
  
 The only iem I have is a very old Sennheiser CX 300. I bought this before I cared about how my music sounded.
  
 Since then, I've gotten into mid-fi more and have purchased some headphones and an amp/dac:
 - Samson SR850 (almost identical to Superlux 688b)
 - Takstar Pro 80
 - Audio Technica ATH-AD900x
 - Fiio E07k
  
I listen to a lot of soundtracks (Gladiator, Last Samurai, etc.), classical/instrumental, R&B and pop (especially pop ballads). A little bit of rock, but mostly soft rock. No metal, dance, rap.
  
 I like the airy and analytical sound and open soundstage of AD900x for soundtracks and classical/instrumental, but prefer the Pro 80 for pop ballads, R&B and rock.
  
 I find the CX 300 to be quite bad with bloaty bass and lack of soundstage. So I'm wanting to ditch the CX 300 and get something better.
  
 What can you recommend?
  
 Ideally I'd like an 'all-in-one', veering towards 'musicality' rather than 'analytic'. Perhaps something that will be a good complement to the Penon IEM as I will be buying from Penonaudio and will be picking up the 'free gift' $9.99 IEM along with whichever China IEM I choose.
  
 Any advice would be appreciated!
  
 I only discovered this thread 2 days ago and have read about the last 50 pages. Am tossing up between the ones being spoken highly of here: Xioami Piston 2.0, T1E (am leaning towards this one), Havi B3 Pro (old version), VSD3S, KC06/KC06A (getting a bit over budget and will have to be significantly better for me to choose to get these). 
  
 Budget, ideally, is between $40-60.


----------



## sfwalcer

benandfaith said:


> I'm wanting to jump on the IEM bandwagon and would appreciate some advice.
> 
> The only iem I have is a very old Sennheiser CX 300. I bought this before I cared about how my music sounded.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Nah forget about those piss poor Piss_tons the KC06s blows them outta' the water and eats them up for lunch like so....

  
  
 For $40 - $60 you will be MUCH MUCH better off with those new VSD3/S.  Will let you know how the TTPods are compared to the Ostrys/ Tenores, GR07 BEs, Sony MH1, VSD1 etc etc etc though once i get them in early next week. :  )


----------



## jcwyly

benandfaith said:


> I'm wanting to jump on the IEM bandwagon and would appreciate some advice.
> 
> The only iem I have is a very old Sennheiser CX 300. I bought this before I cared about how my music sounded.
> 
> ...


 
  
 TBH your best best is probably the Havis especially since you already have an amp available. For soundtracks these things are freakin unbelievable due to the clarity/separation + soundstage. I haven't got my t1e in yet but I plan on using them as a "fun" iem while I'm doing other stuff and listening to metal probably... Any time I'm listening to anything else I always pick up the Havi over most everything else I have (even my Dunu 2k a lot of the time...)
  
 Seriously, EVERYONE should own the Havis. I (and many oithers here) are totally in love with them


----------



## vic2vic

jcwyly said:


> TBH your best best is probably the Havis especially since you already have an amp available.


 
 ^ This


----------



## peter123

jcwyly said:


> TBH your best best is probably the Havis especially since you already have an amp available. For soundtracks these things are freakin unbelievable due to the clarity/separation + soundstage. I haven't got my t1e in yet but I plan on using them as a "fun" iem while I'm doing other stuff and listening to metal probably... Any time I'm listening to anything else I always pick up the Havi over most everything else I have (even my Dunu 2k a lot of the time...)
> 
> Seriously, EVERYONE should own the Havis. I (and many oithers here) are totally in love with them




+1!


----------



## Baycode

jcwyly said:


> TBH your best best is probably the Havis especially since you already have an amp available. For soundtracks these things are freakin unbelievable due to the clarity/separation + soundstage. I haven't got my t1e in yet but I plan on using them as a "fun" iem while I'm doing other stuff and listening to metal probably... Any time I'm listening to anything else I always pick up the Havi over most everything else I have (even my Dunu 2k a lot of the time...)
> 
> Seriously, EVERYONE should own the Havis. I (and many oithers here) are totally in love with them




+1


----------



## kanyesskirt

I could use another pair of IEMs, but there are so many opinions here  I currently have the Vsonic GR02s. I just need another pair so I can keep one permanently in my bag. I see the ttpod T1E and Havi's are getting much love, but which are better for me? I do have a portable amp (FiiO E17), but I don't use it all the time with my phone. So ideally it would also sound good without amp. Could someone give their two cents on this? Anyone got both?
  
 Found an interesting color by the way..


----------



## Pastapipo

kanyesskirt said:


> I could use another pair of IEMs, but there are so many opinions here  I currently havae the Vsonic GR02s. I just need another pair so I can keep one permanently in my bag. I see the ttpod T1E and Havi's are getting much love, but which are better for me? I do have a portable amp (FiiO E17), but I don't use it all the time with my phone. So ideally it would also sound good without amp. Could someone give their two cents on this? Anyone got both?
> 
> Found an interesting color by the way..




That's the t1 if I'm not mistaken and not the hyped t1e


----------



## kanyesskirt

pastapipo said:


> That's the t1 if I'm not mistaken and not the hyped t1e


 
 Yes I'm aware, but look at that name.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I. WANT. THE. SONY. ZX1.

That thing looks amazeballs. 

Now I just gotta wait for the US release...


----------



## mochill

I have the zx1 Japanese edition


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Now DX.com has the entire T1e color scheme for sale.


----------



## kanyesskirt

hal rockwell said:


> Now DX.com has the entire T1e color scheme for sale.


 
 Wow, that just happened because earlier today they only have red/blue/purple.


----------



## Hisoundfi

kanyesskirt said:


> Wow, that just happened because earlier today they only have red/blue/purple.


sq to price ratio is extraordinary on the t1E


----------



## Ap616

I ordered my pair last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'
 And a lot of other great things are coming as well...


----------



## Salmonelas

Hey Hisoundfi,man you gonna make me order them tomorow before i get my paycheck...but that means i will fight with my wife !!!


----------



## kanyesskirt

I'm deciding between T1E and Havi B3 now. If I go for the B3, I should get the old version?


----------



## jcwyly

kanyesskirt said:


> I'm deciding between T1E and Havi B3 now. If I go for the B3, I should get the old version?




The general consensus seems to be that we should forget that anything but the B3 Pro I(old version) exists from HAVI. The pro II just doesnt have the same magic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> Hey Hisoundfi,man you gonna make me order them tomorow before i get my paycheck...but that means i will fight with my wife !!!


It's worth it lol... 

Not to mention, if she's not talking to you for a while it gives you time to listen to them. 

Jkjk kind of, not really (muahahaha)


----------



## Ap616

kanyesskirt said:


> I could use another pair of IEMs, but there are so many opinions here  I currently have the Vsonic GR02s. I just need another pair so I can keep one permanently in my bag. I see the ttpod T1E and Havi's are getting much love, but which are better for me? I do have a portable amp (FiiO E17), but I don't use it all the time with my phone. So ideally it would also sound good without amp. Could someone give their two cents on this? Anyone got both?
> 
> Found an interesting color by the way..


 


kanyesskirt said:


> I'm deciding between T1E and Havi B3 now. If I go for the B3, I should get the old version?


 
  
 I would say if you're not going to be using an amp sometimes, the T1-E would be a better choice. What phone do you have?


----------



## kanyesskirt

ap616 said:


> I would say if you're not going to be using an amp sometimes, the T1-E would be a better choice. What phone do you have?


 
 I have a Nexus 5. The amp does work with it with some kernels and it should work out of the box with Android L. When I travel without a bag I don't carry my amp around. I usually travel with it though. I'd say 80/20. Looking at T1E now for €27 or Havi B3 Pro (old) for €49. It's not a huge difference, but I just want to know if the Havi's are good without amp as well.


----------



## Ap616

kanyesskirt said:


> I have a Nexus 5. The amp does work with it with some kernels and it should work out of the box with Android L. When I travel without a bag I don't carry my amp around. I usually travel with it though. I'd say 80/20. Looking at T1E now for €27 or Havi B3 Pro (old) for €49. It's not a huge difference, but I just want to know if the Havi's are good without amp as well.


 
 Most people have said they aren't near as good without an amp. Also, I have read the Nexus 5 has below average output levels. So I don't think you would enjoy the Havi as much during that 20%. The T1-E is more sensitive due to lower impedance(12 vs 32 ohms) and though they also sound better with an amp, from my understanding they will sound great without one too. Hope this helps and someone else may help to back me up on this or they may refute this. What sound signature would you like in your new iems vs. your GR02?


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Most people have said they aren't near as good without an amp. Also, I have read the Nexus 5 has below average output levels. So I don't think you would enjoy the Havi as much during that 20%. The T1-E is more sensitive due to lower impedance(12 vs 32 ohms) and though they also sound better with an amp, from my understanding they will sound great without one too. Hope this helps and someone else may help to back me up on this or they may refute this. What sound signature would you like in your new iems vs. your GR02?


I f I was giving out sq grades... 

Havi without an amp-C+
Havi with a amp-A++
T1E without an amp-B+
T1E with an amp-A+


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> I f I was giving out sq grades...
> 
> Havi without an amp-C+
> Havi with a amp-A++
> ...


 
  
 That's reassuring based on my speculations from reading everyone's impressions, seeing as I haven't heard either... yet


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just got a message my altone200 are arriving tomorrow. 

I'm a bit skeptical after hearing other's impressions. I'm hoping these things are on par with my GR07BE and dn1000.


----------



## encoreAC

Isn't the Havi a balanced IEM with huge soundstage and detailed presentation while the T1E is a rather warm phone, with a slight v emphasis and much more fun sounding.
 Just 2 excellent IEM's geared to difference preferences.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> Just got a message my altone200 are arriving tomorrow.
> 
> I'm a bit skeptical after hearing other's impressions. I'm hoping these things are on par with my GR07BE and dn1000.


 
  
 Congrats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I'm sure they will be good for you! It's been getting a good following, but I think they would be too bright for me with the treble peaks even it is one of T-Peos' smoother offerings like the D200R. But I'm more an exception than the rule when it comes to upper mids through upper treble. Either way, most everyone likes the alluring/addictive, lively signature I think.


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> Isn't the Havi a balanced IEM with huge soundstage and detailed presentation while the T1E is a rather warm phone, with a slight v emphasis and much more fun sounding.
> Just 2 excellent IEM's geared to difference preferences.


If the Havi b3 pro1 and xiaomi piston 2.0 had a love child, it would be the t1e lol


----------



## Ap616

Lol


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> If the Havi b3 pro1 and xiaomi piston 2.0 had a love child, it would be the t1e lol


 
 sounds perfect to me, especially considering the price. Only 33$ in china.
  
 Btw are the XE800 forgotten? I am gonna get them, because are they only 49$ in china.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> sounds perfect to me, especially considering the price. Only 33$ in china.
> 
> Btw are the XE800 forgotten? I am gonna get them, because are they only 49$ in china.


 
 Not by bhazard, he loves them and the Havi the most! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And iirc some others have now jumped on the XE800. Probably just have not got them yet orders being placed not too long ago I think.


----------



## Kamakahah

hisoundfi said:


> If the Havi b3 pro1 and xiaomi piston 2.0 had a love child, it would be the t1e lol




Ah man, I was with it until the pistons. 
I'll wait until next week when some more reviews come in. 



encoreac said:


> sounds perfect to me, especially considering the price. Only 33$ in china.
> 
> Btw are the XE800 forgotten? I am gonna get them, because are they only 49$ in china.



I would have ordered them last night but couldn't decide on a seller. The price spread is too far for me to tell which ones are going to be legit.


----------



## altrunox

encoreac said:


> sounds perfect to me, especially considering the price. Only 33$ in china.
> 
> Btw are the XE800 forgotten? I am gonna get them, because are they only 49$ in china.


 
 only 49, where ?!
 Would love to get on for this price.
  
 And how much are this one there (MMX71iE) ?


----------



## kanyesskirt

ap616 said:


> Most people have said they aren't near as good without an amp. Also, I have read the Nexus 5 has below average output levels. So I don't think you would enjoy the Havi as much during that 20%. The T1-E is more sensitive due to lower impedance(12 vs 32 ohms) and though they also sound better with an amp, from my understanding they will sound great without one too. Hope this helps and someone else may help to back me up on this or they may refute this. What sound signature would you like in your new iems vs. your GR02?


 
 I like warm signatures, but I do enjoy details a lot. That's why I own some DT 770s as headphones, but use my amp to add some bass and treble. I listen to many kinds of music. Mostly dreamy indie stuff and any kind of black music like hiphop, R&B, soul, jazz. What makes me doubt is that I still have the gr02s as backup and Android L will provide better support for dacs. If that wasn't the case I would buy the T1E in a flash.


----------



## Ap616

kanyesskirt said:


> I like warm signatures, but I do enjoy details a lot. That why I own some DT 770s as headphones, but use my amp to add some bass and treble. I listen to many kinds of music. Mostly dreamy indie stuff and any kind of black music like hiphop, R&B, soul, jazz. What makes me doubt is that I still have the gr02s as backup and Android L will provide better support for dacs. If that wasn't the case I would buy the T1E in a flash.


 
 Then I would say either would be a mighty fine choice. Or both...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have impressions eventually.
Based on your music preference and warm signature, I would say TTPOD might be a slightly better choice but the Havi could do just as equally well.


----------



## Ap616

I'm sure Jazz and Indie sound great on the Havi doe


----------



## encoreAC

altrunox said:


> only 49, where ?!
> Would love to get on for this price.
> 
> And how much are this one there (MMX71iE) ?


 
  
 A quick taobao search are showing prices between 7$ and 11$. In china everything can be bought on Taobao:
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083


----------



## altrunox

encoreac said:


> A quick taobao search are showing prices between 7$ and 11$. In china everything can be bought on Taobao:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083


 
 This price is amazing!
 Anyone know some taobao agent that accepts paypal?
 I don`t have a international credit card


----------



## Hisoundfi

T1e-warm and musical signature that is still pretty detailed with great separation and imaging, and has the highest quality bass I ever heard. It makes anything you play sound great.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Buy them Kamakahah you won't be disappointed


----------



## encoreAC

altrunox said:


> This price is amazing!
> Anyone know some taobao agent that accepts paypal?
> I don`t have a international credit card


 
 I have no idea sorry, but I also dont think it's worth it since no one ever suggested it for Pistons (official website price:16$).


----------



## kanyesskirt

ap616 said:


> Then I would say either would be a mighty fine choice. Or both...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I went ahead and ordered the T1E. I hope they arrive soon, dx can be slow. I'll post my opinion later.


----------



## Ap616

kanyesskirt said:


> I went ahead and ordered the T1E. I hope they arrive soon, dx can be slow. I'll post my opinion later.


 
 Good choice! Hope we enjoy them 
 I ordered all my new goodies from fast places last night.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Ahhhh CRAP!!! Those TTPOD T1Es are "warm" just like those piss_tons??? WEAKKKKKK!!!
  
 Was hoping they would be mo' like the GR07 BEs in texture and dynamics. You can't get great texture outta' a warm IEM meng. :  (
  
 Unless you want that slow, thick molasses variant. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If any one wants a TOTAL upgrade to the piss_ton and can handle those MASSIVE Double D (dynamic) driver hangers on your ears, the KEF M200 is your ticket to refined warm gold!!!


----------



## altrunox

Just bought the blue TT1-E on DealExtreme for U$D33 + free shipping.
 I hope they send the TT1-E instead of the TT1 "normal"


----------



## mochill

Sfwalcer , burn em in


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Sfwalcer , burn em in


 

 ^
 Don't worry i ALWAYS do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I burned those damn JVC FXZ200 to hell and back and sigh.... No comment.


----------



## mochill

Those jvc fxz200 sounded amazing with the fx850 tips


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Those jvc fxz200 sounded amazing with the fx850 tips


 

 ^
 Nah those FXZ200 almost Fff up my hearing, those were dark tymes i don't want to revisit ever again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You got it right the 1st tyme chill with your batman iem comparo with those JVCs, they were meh to begin with.




 .... those were good tymes. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The FXZ200 being one of the most over hyped junk i have heard to date, next was the piss_tons. 
  
 But those TDK MT300 took the prize 1st. TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!!
  
 Gud tymes meng good tymes.


----------



## benandfaith

encoreac said:


> Only 33$ in china.


 
  
 Where is the T1E for this price? I've searched dx and aliexpress and they are around $38.


----------



## encoreAC

benandfaith said:


> Where is the T1E for this price? I've searched dx and aliexpress and they are around $38.


 
 It's the recommended retail price on the chinese ttpod homepage:
 http://yingjian.ttpod.com/
  
 They don't ship to outside china though. 38$ is a fair offer i think.


----------



## jant71

benandfaith said:


> Where is the T1E for this price? I've searched dx and aliexpress and they are around $38.


 
  
 usd.dx.com has only the purple T1E (that I saw anyhow)but has a $5 coupon if you subscribe to a newsletter or something. So, the final price would be ~ $31.11 shipped if that coupon is usable(didn't register myself). http://www.dxsoul.com/search/ttpod
  
 Box on the left to enter email and get coupon. Seems that it is free 4-7 day shipping as well. Good deal if the coupon works. Free express is over $25 so still good after the coupon.


----------



## encoreAC

jant71 said:


> us.dx.com has only the purple T1E (that I saw anyhow)but has a $5 coupon if you subscribe to a newsletter or something. So, the final price would be ~ $31 shipped.


 
 wow , that's a steal!! Thank you for saving the community money ;D


----------



## benandfaith

jant71 said:


> usd.dx.com has only the purple T1E (that I saw anyhow)but has a $5 coupon if you subscribe to a newsletter or something. So, the final price would be ~ $31 shipped.
> http://www.dxsoul.com/search/ttpod


 
  
 Thanks for the info. Unfortunately I'm in Australia and I don't think I can order from this site. The main dx.com site doesn't seem to offer this coupon.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Ahhhh CRAP!!! Those TTPOD T1Es are "warm" just like those piss_tons??? WEAKKKKKK!!!
> 
> Was hoping they would be mo' like the GR07 BEs in texture and dynamics. You can't get great texture outta' a warm IEM meng. :  (
> ...


whateva meng! 

Don't knock them till you try them. They rock like a mofo.


----------



## Hisoundfi

All colors of t1e are on aliexpress for like 36 bucks usd with shopping.


----------



## jant71

benandfaith said:


> Thanks for the info. Unfortunately I'm in Australia and I don't think I can order from this site. The main dx.com site doesn't seem to offer this coupon.


 
 Oh well, couldn't tell where you were from but worth throwing it out there. Sure some can take advantage of it. Hopefully someone will report if it works out or not.


----------



## benandfaith

jant71 said:


> Oh well, couldn't tell where you were from but worth throwing it out there. Sure some can take advantage of it. Hopefully someone will report if it works out or not.


 
 Hey, no worries at all. Appreciate the help! And like you said, I'm sure someone else will benefit. Thanks for posting.


----------



## encoreAC

I am searching for a cheap IEM with highest possible Isolation while having an ok sound. Isolation is the most important deciding factor though.
 Anyone with suggestions?


----------



## sfwalcer

hisoundfi said:


> whateva meng!
> 
> *Don't knock them till you try them. They rock like a mofo.*


 

 ^
 i'll see 'bout that.
  
 They should be in by tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## bhazard

Waiting on more of those T1E impressions. I still have the T1, but it doesn't get much playing time with the Havi and XE800 in rotation.


----------



## bhazard

BTW, I was able to get an invite for the Oneplus One, so I'll be selling my Vivo Xplay3s soon (maybe, still debating). The lack of US LTE bands for Tmobile is killing me more than I though it would.


----------



## koreanzombie

Are the ttpod t1e's genuine from deal extreme do you think?


----------



## benandfaith

Does anyone here use an HTC One (M8)?
  
 I'm tossing up between the Havi B3 and the T1E and have read that the difference between amped and umamped for Havi is much greater than for T1E.
  
 I've got an E07K amp, but I don't always want to bring it with me. If I get the Havi, will my One (M8) be able to drive it well (i.e. by itself, unamped)?


----------



## Hisoundfi

benandfaith said:


> Does anyone here use an HTC One (M8)?
> 
> I'm tossing up between the Havi B3 and the T1E and have read that the difference between amped and umamped for Havi is much greater than for T1E.
> 
> I've got an E07K amp, but I don't always want to bring it with me. If I get the Havi, will my One (M8) be able to drive it well (i.e. by itself, unamped)?


probably not

The havi needs a lot of juice. I use the high gain setting on my amp to get the best out of them. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Ap616

benandfaith said:


> Does anyone here use an HTC One (M8)?
> 
> I'm tossing up between the Havi B3 and the T1E and have read that the difference between amped and umamped for Havi is much greater than for T1E.
> 
> I've got an E07K amp, but I don't always want to bring it with me. If I get the Havi, will my One (M8) be able to drive it well (i.e. by itself, unamped)?


 
 M8 is supposed to be pretty good in headphone output. But whether the Havi will be loud enough/good sounding or not depends on your genre choice, what volume levels you listen at, and sound preferences in general.
  
 From Hisoundfi but ymmv
 "If I was giving out sq grades...

 Havi without an amp-C+
 Havi with a amp-A++
 T1E without an amp-B+
 T1E with an amp-A+"


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> Just bought the blue TT1-E on DealExtreme for U$D33 + free shipping.
> I hope they send the TT1-E instead of the TT1 "normal"


 
 They will; they don't have that "ocean blue" in the T1


----------



## altrunox

encoreac said:


> I am searching for a cheap IEM with highest possible Isolation while having an ok sound. Isolation is the most important deciding factor though.
> Anyone with suggestions?


 
 VSD3S maybe good.
  



jant71 said:


> usd.dx.com has only the purple T1E (that I saw anyhow)but has a $5 coupon if you subscribe to a newsletter or something. So, the final price would be ~ $31.11 shipped if that coupon is usable(didn't register myself). http://www.dxsoul.com/search/ttpod
> 
> Box on the left to enter email and get coupon. Seems that it is free 4-7 day shipping as well. Good deal if the coupon works. Free express is over $25 so still good after the coupon.


 
 Interesting, I ordered the blue one: http://www.dx.com/pt/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-blue-silver-white-334983#.U9W88fldVK8
 The coupon they offer to brazilians is just US$3.
 I don`t like to order with them, but it`s US$7 cheaper than aliexpress, i just hope they really send the T1-E and not the T1....


----------



## altrunox

koreanzombie said:


> Are the ttpod t1e's genuine from deal extreme do you think?


 
 are any fakes?
 The prices are normal, and they aren`t famosous to be faked, I guess.
 TPOD looks like some kind of chinese spotify
  
 --
  
 And no way I`ll make someone buy the cheapest beydanymic IEM ever? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I`ll get mine after one or two months, would like so see someone trying then before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Original-BBK-vivo-MMX71iE-Hi-Fi-Earphone-For-Xplay-X510w-X1-X1S-Smart-Phone-iphone-5S/1475561209.html?promotionVersion=1


----------



## thatBeatsguy

altrunox said:


> are any fakes?
> The prices are normal, and they aren`t famosous to be faked, I guess.
> *TPOD looks like some kind of chinese spotify*
> 
> ...


 
 TTPod isn't the Chinese Spotify, they just have integration with BaiduMusic, which is Chinese Spotify. TTPod, at its core, is just a music player. It's really cool how they released two IEMs now -- and they're just supposed to be a dev team.


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> are any fakes?
> The prices are normal, and they aren`t famosous to be faked, I guess.
> TPOD looks like some kind of chinese spotify


 
 It was somewhat just released mid to late June I think, so probably not. Don't know when the original T1 was released though...
  
 Anyone on the fence about these... maybe a few pics will help a decision
 http://www.my-ear.com.tw/ttpod-t1e/


----------



## luigipatlan

I'm just starting my collection and will appreciate if somebody post their top IEM,s based in sound 
Thank you


----------



## Hisoundfi

luigipatlan said:


> I'm just starting my collection and will appreciate if somebody post their top IEM,s based in sound
> Thank you


If you look at my profile you will see I have my entire collection listed from favorite to least favorite


----------



## Kamakahah

benandfaith said:


> Does anyone here use an HTC One (M8)?
> 
> I'm tossing up between the Havi B3 and the T1E and have read that the difference between amped and umamped for Havi is much greater than for T1E.
> 
> I've got an E07K amp, but I don't always want to bring it with me. If I get the Havi, will my One (M8) be able to drive it well (i.e. by itself, unamped)?




I have the M8. I don't own the Havi. It's pretty good for most earphones I've tried. I've never liked the digital volume controls on any phone. There simply aren't enough steps to get the volume right where I want. 

Based on my experience and understanding of the Havi, I have evaluated it on a Fiio X3, I'd say that you'll need an amp. 
Get the cheap one everyone is praising. It'll likely even breathe new life into other earphones that don't normally need amplification.

I think you'd be disappointed with only the m8 for the Havi.


----------



## luigipatlan

hisoundfi said:


> If you look at my profile you will see I have my entire collection listed from favorite to least favorite



Thank you I will check it out


----------



## pokenguyen

ap616 said:


> M8 is supposed to be pretty good in headphone output. But whether the Havi will be loud enough/good sounding or not depends on your genre choice, what volume levels you listen at, and sound preferences in general.
> 
> From Hisoundfi but ymmv
> "If I was giving out sq grades...
> ...


 
 Maybe I'm not experienced with hearing stuff but listening to my iPhone without/with Amp does not make a big difference like C+ to A++, I think it's from A to A+. Same experience with T1E.
 If I haveto take one, I would choose Havi B3 because of its unique SS, imaging and more balanced sound.,


----------



## twister6

For anybody who is interested, I just posted my Brainwavz S5 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11357 - also included in there a few short comparison notes to VSD3S/KC06A/RE400/IM50.


----------



## Zelda

twister6 said:


> For anybody who is interested, I just posted my Brainwavz S5 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11357 - also included in there a few short comparison notes to VSD3S/KC06A/RE400/IM50.


 
 Great as usual!


----------



## quisxx

Is the invite for cyanogen or color?


----------



## jcwyly

jant71 said:


> *usd.dx.com *has only the purple T1E (that I saw anyhow)but *has a $5 coupon if you subscribe to a newsletter or something.* So, the final price would be ~ $31.11 shipped if that coupon is usable(didn't register myself). http://www.dxsoul.com/search/ttpod
> 
> Box on the left to enter email and get coupon. Seems that it is free 4-7 day shipping as well. Good deal if the coupon works. Free express is over $25 so still good after the coupon.


 
  
AND they have NX1 marked at $34... Meaning you can get it for under $30 shipped with this code. Not bad for people who haven't already picked one up. 
  
 EDIT: Sorry folks, gotta read the fine print. $5 coupon only good on offers of $40+. BUT it does say you can get a coupon for each email address as well. . . 
  
 Let us know if it actually gets here as fast as they say


----------



## Kamakahah

The $5 coupon in the US site only works for purchases of $40 or more.

The coupon from the US version also doesn't work for the normal dx.com. I verified myself.


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, I got a text message yesterday saying that my altone200 will be arriving and someone needs to be home to sign for it... 

I suddenly feel under the weather this morning. I will probably feel better after doctor DHL shows up with my prescription... 

Muahahaha


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> So, I got a text message yesterday saying that my altone200 will be arriving and someone needs to be home to sign for it...
> 
> I suddenly feel under the weather this morning. I will probably feel better after doctor DHL shows up with my prescription...
> 
> Muahahaha


 
 Sign a note with a tracking # authorizing to leave it by the door. That's what I do at home all the time, you slacker


----------



## Pastapipo

You guys are evil, especially you hisoundfi. Made me buy the ttpod the same day I received the vsd1le. Haven't even listened to my Fidelio s1 properly. Too much hype, not enough ears.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> So, I got a text message yesterday saying that my altone200 will be arriving and someone needs to be home to sign for it...
> 
> I suddenly feel under the weather this morning. I will probably feel better after doctor DHL shows up with my prescription...
> 
> Muahahaha




Man ..u need help .....but me likey ....


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Man ..u need help .....but me likey ....


Me likes my precious... Wait at home for the precious I say... Sign for the precious... Then me listen to, the, PRECIOUS!!! (in my best Gollum voice)


----------



## Hisoundfi

pastapipo said:


> You guys are evil, especially you hisoundfi. Made me buy the ttpod the same day I received the vsd1le. Haven't even listened to my Fidelio s1 properly. Too much hype, not enough ears.


time to start working some late shifts listening to those bad boys while everyone else is asleep. I've adjusted my sleep schedule so I can get up at the buttcrack of dawn so I can get a few hours in before I go about my days. It's nothing an extra cup of good coffee won't fix! 

PS make sure to share impressions on all of them my friend! I'm curious to see how people like the sound of those t1e.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Sign a note with a tracking # authorizing to leave it by the door. That's what I do at home all the time, you slacker


unfortunately everything that gets left at my door becomes a gift to the a-hole that decides to steal them. I don't wanna miss out on my altone200


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> unfortunately everything that gets left at my door becomes a gift to the a-hole that decides to steal them. I don't wanna miss out on my altone200




Me get you ...we share the same a-hole ...there is one lurking in me parts of woods too....here sumthing to help you get well soon ...lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wokei

Me likey! 

If you ever come to the USA you better hang out with all of us American head fiers! We will set up a meeting spot to meet the infamous Wokei!


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS bring the strawberries and girls, but leave your bra and panties at home lol


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Wokei
> 
> Me likey!
> 
> If you ever come to the USA you better hang out with all of us American head fiers! We will set up a meeting spot to meet the infamous Wokei!




Me sure will take up that invitation if ever i head back there again ...me will also get some comfy portable toilet seat cushion cover for the long session in the loo.....for those who resort to toilet sanctuary ...kekekeeeeeeee..but me say " Never Give Up"





hisoundfi said:


> PS bring the strawberries and girls, but leave your bra and panties at home lol




U get me man ...me rotfl ....strawberry and girls ..check ...bra n panty ...me likey ..lol ...me get them from Japan ...



Ok me leave them at home ...lol


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Wokei
> 
> Me likey!
> 
> If you ever come to the USA you better hang out with all of us American head fiers! We will set up a meeting spot to meet the infamous Wokei!




lets fix the venue-Hooters.:tongue_smile:


----------



## Charliemotta

Try this Mr. Wokei...


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> lets fix the venue-Hooters.:tongue_smile:




Very appropriate ...me like b**by ...like wearing headphone ..tight n snug ! Lol



Ok me stop ..before me get banned ....or annoyed others ...lol


----------



## Shawn71

Yeah I know wokei you prefer to wear full sized cans with open back than closed for natural sound....


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Yeah I know wokei you prefer to wear full sized cans with open back than closed for natural sound....





shawn71 said:


> Yeah I know wokei you prefer to wear full sized cans with open back than closed for natural sound....




Yes ...me likey ..key words are "Full Size " " "Open" and " Natural" ...u get me too ..haha lol .

Back to real head fi stuff ...anyone looking for portable amp ...try this out ..me have this and here are some pics ..

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/291095023703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 







Here are some pics for size comparison with another amp Topping NX1 me have ...check out the Topping NX1 thread for me mini review on both this amp on page 30 ...they do pair well with Havi B3 owner like bhazard and Baycode....









Enjoy ...


----------



## Shawn71

Nice pictures Wokei.....so this amp is same as E12 -DIY but no buffers.....only opamps to fiddle around.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Nice pictures Wokei.....so this amp is same as E12 -DIY but no buffers.....only opamps to fiddle around.




Thank you for the compliments ....yes ...no buffer n only opamps to fiddle with ...chips included are BB2134 n 2604 , JR4556 and NE5532P ....me find the best sounding so far is BB2604 while the other BB chip is faulty and the eBay seller will send a replacement chip to me .


----------



## peter123

@Wokei

Nice pics!

Is it an easy task to apply the carbon vinyl film? Looks safe and sexy, what could be better


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> @Wokei
> 
> Nice pics!
> 
> Is it an easy task to apply the carbon vinyl film? Looks safe and sexy, what could be better




Me 1st and 2nd attempt on smaller item was not so good ...kekekeee....but after that ...should be quite easily done ...before that me check out some YouTube videos for pointers ..me strongly recommend ...also peeling off the sticker is easy and not leave any sticky or gooey residue on the surface ...

Yes ...definitely look sexceee and most of all protect the surface from scratches in case one wants to sell it ...me next project will be gold brushed carbon vinyl ....just like FIIO E12 ...me think they have gold brushed model ...


----------



## peter123

@Wokei

Great, thanks!

I just ordered a ton of carbon vinyl film so maybe I'll get back to you for instructions when it arrives.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> @Wokei
> 
> Great, thanks!
> 
> I just ordered a ton of carbon vinyl film so maybe I'll get back to you for instructions when it arrives.




Wow ..that was fast ...u sure dont waste time ...lol
Sure man ..me willing to help anytime .....anytime


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Wow ..that was fast ...u sure dont waste time ...lol
> Sure man ..me willing to help anytime .....anytime




So...........looks like you will fly to Norway from US on your way back to your wokeiland?huh?.....to help our peter123 if needed be.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> So...........looks like you will fly to Norway from US on your way back to your wokeiland?huh?.....to help our peter123 if needed be.




Me be too buzi to fly to Norway after USA cuz me have some modelling shoot for me new line of bra n panty ....sorry Peter123 ...

Come on Shawn71 ..dont burst me bubble ...we friend right ? ...Lol ...u guys juz wont let me go easy ...me trying me best to be prim n proper


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Me be too buzi to fly to Norway after USA cuz me have some modelling shoot for me new line of bra n panty ....sorry Peter123 ...
> 
> Come on Shawn71 ..dont burst me bubble ...we friend right ? ...Lol ...u guys juz wont let me go easy ...me trying me best to be prim n proper




yes u my friend.....I said for the vinyl instructions to visit peter123 in person than youtube or emails...seriously.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> yes u my friend.....I said for the vinyl instructions to visit peter123 in person than youtube or emails...seriously.




Me have too many commitment ...talking about YouTube ...here a song me like very much ..me current wake up song every morning recommended by me good friend @Charliemotta

[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/MG_N-586-D8 [/VIDEO]


----------



## aaDee

Ostry KC6A now on mp4nation with Free Fedex 2 Day delivery.
  
 http://www.mp4nation.net/ostry-kc06a-hi-fi-in-ear-high-performance-earphones-headphones-free-fedex-2-day-to-select-destination


----------



## encoreAC

On my search for an IEM with focus on comfort, isolation and price I found this in this thread:
 cogoo T02: http://www.dx.com/p/cogoo-t02-sports-in-ear-stereo-earphone-w-earbuds-black-199775#.U9aiM_l_s0o
  
 sooo can someone say something regarding this IEM in terms of comfort and especially isolation?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Altone200 has arrived. Thank you doctor DHL feelgood... 

Initial impression... 

EXTREMELY DETAILED. These things are very crisp sounding. I can see the highs becoming fatiguing after a long listening session. I can't turn them up right now without them being annoyingly sibilant to my ears. Just being honest. However they do sound good at low volumes. 

Brighter than kc06, brighter than kz ed3, slightly brighter than DN1000 IMHO. 

Mids sound great. Nothing bad to say so far. Somewhat dry and cold, but very detailed and revealing. 

Mid bass is perfect. Think kc06 but a little better definition. 

Sub bass hardly exists imo. There is not much sub bass impact. It works well for the signature, but these ARE NOT tuned well for edm imo. 

Going to play with my new toy for a while. As we all know burn in plays a big part of how good a iem is. Right now I'm hoping that the sub bass comes forward and the highs settled down. I'm guessing it will with more play time.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Wow ..that was fast ...u sure dont waste time ...lol
> Sure man ..me willing to help anytime .....anytime


 
 No time too waist, too much stuff to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


shawn71 said:


> So...........looks like you will fly to Norway from US on your way back to your wokeiland?huh?.....to help our peter123 if needed be.


 
  
  


wokei said:


> Me be too buzi to fly to Norway after USA cuz me have some modelling shoot for me new line of bra n panty ....sorry Peter123 ...
> 
> Come on Shawn71 ..dont burst me bubble ...we friend right ? ...Lol ...u guys juz wont let me go easy ...me trying me best to be prim n proper


 
  
 I better bring my gear and vinyl film to Wokei. When winter comes to Norway would be a good time to do it


----------



## Hisoundfi

One very apparent positive so far with the altone200 is the seamless cohesive collaboration of the dynamic and BA drivers. Tuning in that aspect is fantastic


----------



## sfwalcer

hisoundfi said:


> Altone200 has arrived. Thank you doctor DHL feelgood...
> 
> Initial impression...
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 WOW so the bass quantity issues some has with them seems to be indeed warranted. Hope burn-in settles them some and bring some subs into play or else these seems to be over-hyped by some tbh.


----------



## mochill

They are my favorite at the moment without amp...havi b3 pro 1 next


----------



## Miyaichi

mochill said:


> They are my favorite at the moment without amp...havi b3 pro 1 next


 
 They are really efficient, don't even need to set my DX50 above 150 on mid gain


----------



## Pastapipo

A bit unrelated, but still ot:

I'm looking for a budget (<$100) dac/amp combo. Any suggestions? 
All this talk about the amped ttpod and havi's make it clear I need an amp for my phone and netbook


----------



## Miyaichi

pastapipo said:


> A bit unrelated, but still ot:
> 
> I'm looking for a budget (<$100) dac/amp combo. Any suggestions?
> All this talk about the amped ttpod and havi's make it clear I need an amp for my phone and netbook


 
 Oh gosh, a netbook! I really feel bad for you


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Altone vs T1-E? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


pastapipo said:


> A bit unrelated, but still ot:
> 
> I'm looking for a budget (<$100) dac/amp combo. Any suggestions?
> All this talk about the amped ttpod and havi's make it clear I need an amp for my phone and netbook


 
 Oh gosh, a netbook! I really feel bad for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [2]
 --
 You could buy just an AMP, your netbook DAC should be OK.
 Take a look in the Topping NX1


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> Altone vs T1-E? :evil:
> 
> Oh gosh, a netbook! I really feel bad for you   [2]
> --
> ...




^This. I also am trying out another sub $60 amp besides the Topping NX1 or E11. Though I haven't tried E11 or NX1 for that matter.


----------



## Miyaichi

altrunox said:


> Altone vs T1-E?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wasn't commenting on the DAC or amp section, I just tried a netbook some years ago and they are so ****ty. You could use a smartphone and you end up being faster than with a netbook


----------



## Baycode

pastapipo said:


> A bit unrelated, but still ot:
> 
> I'm looking for a budget (<$100) dac/amp combo. Any suggestions?
> All this talk about the amped ttpod and havi's make it clear I need an amp for my phone and netbook




Stoner Acoustics UD110 v2 is the first in my list as a dac but seller doesn't reply my emails :/ 

Also check Muse X5 dac. It is small. It has amplifier capability but without a separate button/control. It's only 11.90 USD and high price to performance ratio. Some say it works with android. My phone didn' t connect with it. May be phone/android version plays a role here.


----------



## luigipatlan

Can someone know what's the difference between the TTPOD T1 and the T1-E


----------



## Pastapipo

altrunox said:


> Oh gosh, a netbook! I really feel bad for you   [2]
> --
> You could buy just an AMP, your netbook DAC should be OK.
> Take a look in the Topping NX1




Lol yeah, I feel bad for myself too, but it runs MS Word and Spotify which is enough (no YouTube though ). 

I've read good things about the topping nx1 indeed. 
So I don't need a proper DAC to play quality tunes? Won't I be amping a bad source which leads to more bad sound? (this is how it works with amping bad guitars anyway) 




baycode said:


> Stoner Acoustics UD110 v2 is the first in my list as a dac but seller doesn't reply my emails :/
> 
> Also check Muse X5 dac. It is small. It has amplifier capability but without a separate button/control. It's only 11.90 USD and high price to performance ratio. Some say it works with android. My phone didn' t connect with it. May be phone/android version plays a role here.




I'll certainly look into it, for that price I could just buy it to play with it. Thanks!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

luigipatlan said:


> Can someone know what's the difference between the TTPOD T1 and the T1-E




T1E is more extended in the high and low end of the frequency range and has more clarity compared to T1. The bass is more elevated too. 



encoreac said:


> On my search for an IEM with focus on comfort, isolation and price I found this in this thread:
> cogoo T02: http://www.dx.com/p/cogoo-t02-sports-in-ear-stereo-earphone-w-earbuds-black-199775#.U9aiM_l_s0o
> 
> sooo can someone say something regarding this IEM in terms of comfort and especially isolation?




The isolation of the t02 depends on the tips used. As for comfort, the only thing that bothered me with them is the memory that its' cable has. They were meant to be worn with the cable above the ear and it wouldn't stay in place. So I just bought a pair of earhooks and it solved this problem right away.


----------



## encoreAC

hal rockwell said:


> The isolation of the t02 depends on the tips used. As for comfort, the only thing that bothered me with them is the memory that its' cable has. They were meant to be worn with the cable above the ear and it wouldn't stay in place. So I just bought a pair of earhooks and it solved this problem right away.


 
  
 I would say isolation are always depended on the tips, but some phones are having superior isolation by design. Only based on looks the cogoo t02 should have excellent isolation. *grins*


----------



## robakri

Received my Havi b3s today and have been playing around with them for the last hour or so. I'm really impressed, this is a really good headphone I have to say. I'd like to thank those of you who came here and reminded us of the havi when the tenore hype train went all nuts because I almost went for that one and I'm not sure an IEM can beat the Havi in overall score for me.
  
 Comfort is easily the best of any earphone I have ever heard this is the first ever iem that stays in my ears and yet doesnt appy too much pressure. Ofc this has a lot to do with tips as well but it is also the great over ear design and their light weight.
  
 I don't know, I'm finding it hard to find a single thing in their sound signature that isn't to my liking. I've had quite a few of these budget headphones and some iems and this is the first time where I really don't see a tradeoff, they are just really high quality and don't cost all that much. 
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## Pastapipo

I was buying a Muse while I stumbled onto this cheap amp. Discount price looks rather good.


----------



## Hutnicks

pastapipo said:


> I was buying a Muse while I stumbled onto this cheap amp. Discount price looks rather good.


 

 Thats a rebranded FiiO.


----------



## Shawn71

pastapipo said:


> I was buying a Muse while I stumbled onto this cheap amp. Discount price looks rather good.




which one,Pyle/smsl?...pyle is a CC of FiiOs......SMSL has slim form factir but take a look on ClieOS impressions on those 2/3 models.....just a headsup.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> WOW so the bass quantity issues some has with them seems to be indeed warranted. Hope burn-in settles them some and bring some subs into play or else these seems to be over-hyped by some tbh.




Burn in has improved the bass on these altone200 immensely, and the highs have come down quite a bit. This is after putting about 10 hours in on them. 

I still prefer the bass presentation so far more on my t1e because the bass digs deepe. It has a warmer signature than the altone200 as well which is less fatiguing. 

The clarity and definition on the altone200 mids and treble is epic. It makes the t1e, piston, havi, ax35 and many other budget gems seem muffled in comparison. Don't let that take away from the clarity and definition of these guys, the altone200 is just that good in this area. 

I don't think it's fair to compare a $35 iem to something almost 5 times it's price. Even so, the budget gems are still good.


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS I still think the t1e would be a better buy at $35-$45 usd over the altone200. 

Altone200 is great, it's just a touch bright for me. It's not something my ears can listen to for a while without becoming fatiguing (treble). Same can be said of the kc06 and Pistons. 

Just my opinion based on my preference.


----------



## Pastapipo

hutnicks said:


> Thats a rebranded FiiO.







shawn71 said:


> which one,Pyle/smsl?...pyle is a CC of FiiOs......SMSL has slim form factir but take a look on ClieOS impressions on those 2/3 models.....just a headsup.




Thanks! I'll take a look! I was looking at the pyle. Smsl is rather bright according to bhazard if I'm not mistaken


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Burn in has improved the bass on these altone200 immensely, and the highs have come down quite a bit. This is after putting about 10 hours in on them.
> 
> I still prefer the bass presentation so far more on my t1e because the bass digs deepe. It has a warmer signature than the altone200 as well which is less fatiguing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ljokerl wrote that the Altone clarity and resolution are on pair with AKG K3003.
  
 So no surprise there.
 Anyway you still like a lot the T1-E, can't wait until I get mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in one or two months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 --
 H20Fidelity did a nice review of the Brainwavz S5, they look superb.


----------



## mochill

I love the altone200 as its my top iem now, but slightly scared of the strain relief problem as everyone is stating and also the havi b3 pro 1 is my favorite


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I love the altone200 as its my top iem now, but slightly scared of the strain relief problem as everyone is stating and also the havi b3 pro 1 is my favorite


I've already done a fix on them twice now. Not happy about this


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I've already done a fix on them twice now. Not happy about this


 

 Close up pictures?
  
 Btw, waiting for T1E and B3 Pro I to arrive soon.  That T1E better be good or else


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Close up pictures?
> 
> Btw, waiting for T1E and B3 Pro I to arrive soon.  That T1E better be good or else


t1E is better than im50 overall imo. Mids are slightly better on im50 but bass and imaging and sound signature is better on t1E. 

You're going to like them, trust me


----------



## Hisoundfi

Anyone else have the t1e and wants to post impressions? I feel like I'm the only one who likes them enough to share impressions lol


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Close up pictures?
> 
> Btw, waiting for T1E and B3 Pro I to arrive soon.  That T1E better be good or else




Nice to see you finally getting the B3, I'm really looking forward to your impression of tjem .


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> PS I still think the t1e would be a better buy at $35-$45 usd over the altone200.
> 
> Altone200 is great, it's just a touch bright for me. It's not something my ears can listen to for a while without becoming fatiguing (treble). Same can be said of the kc06 and Pistons.
> 
> Just my opinion based on my preference.


 
 Ready to call where it falls in your list yet?


----------



## Ap616

twister6 said:


> Close up pictures?
> 
> Btw, waiting for T1E and B3 Pro I to arrive soon.  That T1E better be good or else


 
  Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


hisoundfi said:


> Anyone else have the t1e and wants to post impressions? I feel like I'm the only one who likes them enough to share impressions lol


 
 I'll post some pics and impressions when I get my stuff in! ...though I'm more inexperienced and amateur than you guys.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Ready to call where it falls in your list yet? :wink_face:


still improving with burn in, I'm not going to rank them until the bass and highs finally settle. They are improving more and more by the hour


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> still improving with burn in, I'm not going to rank them until the bass and highs finally settle. They are improving more and more by the hour


 
 I figured so. Don't wanna jump the gun, especially if they are still changing in regards to burn in!


----------



## koreanzombie

Hisoundfi why dont you make a new thread dedicated to the t1e? Anyone else got more impressions on the ttpod's?


----------



## luberconn

after several month's of enjoying my xiaomi piston2's, my cat chewed through the cord and I am in search for some new IEM's.  i think i have narrowed it down to the ttpod T1E, Vsonic VSD3.  has anyone here had the chance to listen to both?


----------



## altrunox

luberconn said:


> after several month's of enjoying my xiaomi piston2's, my cat chewed through the cord and I am in search for some new IEM's.  i think i have narrowed it down to the ttpod T1E, Vsonic VSD3.  has anyone here had the chance to listen to both?


 
 Get both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You can`t resist, you need both!
  
 Hifisound wrote that the T10-E needs an amp to be better than VSD3, if you don`t have an amp get the VSD3
  
 --
 DealExtreme shipped my blue T1-E today!
 They should arrive in... one or two months


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> Get both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha +1
  
 Why so long? Or will it take like 7-15 days?


----------



## Netforce

Gotta snail mail it out to keep it that cheap most likely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll admit I am interested in the t1e but I'll probably grab a pair from penon as I am an impatient person.


----------



## ZapX629

altrunox said:


> Get both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haven't heard the TTPOD (but Hisoundfi has me intrigued), but can confirm VSD3S is awesome value and sound excellent, no amp required. As I understand it VSD3 has a bit more mids and bass and a little harsher treble. If you like aggressive, get the VSD3, if you like smoother and chillaxed, get the VSD3S.


----------



## Hisoundfi

zapx629 said:


> Haven't heard the TTPOD (but Hisoundfi has me intrigued), but can confirm VSD3S is awesome value and sound excellent, no amp required. As I understand it VSD3 has a bit more mids and bass and a little harsher treble. If you like aggressive, get the VSD3, if you like smoother and chillaxed, get the VSD3S.


ahem, the vsd3s is anything but relaxed, just saying. The highs are aggressive IMHO.


----------



## ZapX629

Well, that is to say, it's relaxed for a Vsonic phone. I agree that the highs are aggressive, but the overall quality is more chill and laid back.


----------



## ibrahimovic

Hey, by any chance can you compare t1e with some other mid-tier earphones (~$100)? It looks like t1e is comparable to higher tier earphone even though the price is only $35. I already have a low-cost Audio-technica earphone ($20) so I'm not sure if I should jump the gun on this.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ibrahimovic said:


> Hey, by any chance can you compare t1e with some other mid-tier earphones (~$100)? It looks like t1e is comparable to higher tier earphone even though the price is only $35. I already have a low-cost Audio-technica earphone ($20) so I'm not sure if I should jump the gun on this.


I'm writing my first review on them right now. I think it's time to start a thread.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Welp just in the nick of tyme then. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
... AUDIOPHILE BASSHEADS REJOICE!!!


----------



## mochill

Impression NOW!!!!


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp just in the nick of tyme then. hoho
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are those both T1-E? Or is one a T1?


----------



## Kamakahah

mochill said:


> Impression NOW!!!!




+1. Use your troll powers to burn them in with your mind and post a review in the next hour. Chop chop! Failure will not be tolerated...!


----------



## sfwalcer

These TTPOD TE/1s are testing my faith in the audiophile BASSGODs meng. It brings me wayyy back to a much mo' simpler tyme of sheer musical enjoyment.  Oh how the audiophile basshead IEM game has advanced in these short few years.


----------



## altrunox

sfwalcer said:


> These TTPOD TE/1s are testing my faith in the audiophile BASSGODs meng. It backs me wayyy back to a much mo' simpler tyme of sheer musical enjoyment.  Oh how the audiophile basshead IEM game has advanced in these short few years.


 
  
 Are you saying T1-E is better than the others of this review?
  


ap616 said:


> Are those both T1-E? Or is one a T1?


 
 The one with the black cable is the T1.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer said:


> These TTPOD TE/1s are testing my faith in the audiophile BASSGODs meng. It backs me wayyy back to a much mo' simpler tyme of sheer musical enjoyment.  Oh how the audiophile basshead IEM game has advanced in these short few years.


Pretty impressive rumble on them huh? I was pretty impressed with how low these things go and still have great speed and don't bleed into the mids at all. 

They have a nice complimenting sparkle and crispness on the top end also. 

Just a slight v signature, vocals are back just a bit, but instruments jump out at you. 

It's a powerful signature with powerful rumbling bass that is fast and isnt bloated or. It does all of this while still maintaining amazing depth and width, and without sacrificing detail.


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> Are those both T1-E? Or is one a T1?
> 
> The one with the black cable is the T1.


 
 +1
  
 That's what I thought, wasn't sure doe.


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Impression NOW!!!!


 
 ^
 Your wish is my command Masa' Shill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


ap616 said:


> Are those both T1-E? Or is one a T1?


 
 ^
 The red set id the original T1 while the crystal clear one is the T1-E. :  )
  
  
  


kamakahah said:


> +1. Use your troll powers to burn them in with your mind and post a review in the next hour. Chop chop! Failure will not be tolerated...!


 
 ^
 Don't worry i am ready to post some initial rough impressions or else i wouldn't have posted at all. 
  
 Alright enough beating around the bush!!! LET GO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 *******************************************************WARNING***************************************************************
  
 If you are a flatter TOTLer/analytical type of audiophile STAY CLEAR OF THESE TTPODs cuz these got BASS!!!
  
 But thank god it is quality bass that is punchy with pretty good texture and depth to it. PHEEEEW.
  
 I was worried when i read from the latest comments that they sound "warm" and piss_ton-esque but the bass of these got pretty good speed, clarity, punch, and attack to them UNLIKE the overly warm/thick slowish bass of the piss_tons. So yes these have a big, bold, and deep bass to them that is of the "rounder" sounding variant which means the woofers comes out to play more (more intrusive if you will but doesn't really bleed much into the mids/highs) than say the more subtle/ tamers sub bass that is in Zero Audio tenores/ Fostex TE-05s.
  
 Speaking of mids and highs, no part of the sonic spectrum is really recessed on these TTPODs but it is just that the bass is lifted/ elevated if you will along with the treble which gives them a more V-shape sound to their presentation. But in truth everything just comes out to play in spades is alls, hence why i say these are "audiophile basshead IEMs" or what i like to call TOTALphile material cuz nothing is really missing in the sound. The mids of these TTPODs are lush and forward with very good micro details and definition to it, along with an above average soundstage so there is a good sense of instrumental separation and 3Dness, while there is some slight mid bass bloat, that "rounder" bass variant i was talking about earlier it is nonetheless very punchy, with good speed and attack that reaches deep into the sub bass regions without being boomy down under (overall pretty damn tight all around). The treble/ highs also have great extension and is almost borderline bright cuz it reaches up there without getting too hot. It could use some smoother shimmery refinement up top that's for sure but i do hear some nice sparkle, so from top to bottom these TTPODs give you all that you can handle.
  
 From what i posted above it appears that such a sonic presentation might sound kinda' fatiguing no??? Welp yes and no, no in that these TTPODs have the proper staging which encapsulates and presents the sound in an atmospheric manner without it sounding overly overpowering/ in your face is that makes any sense (referring to the powerful, thicker and more fatiguing sound of the JVC FX200). LoL  I also said yes cuz the highs/treble can get slightly hot at times due to its extension, hence poorly mastered female vocals in Asian pop tracks can be a bit fatiguing for some that are sensitive to bright highs. It never gets to the point of being sibilant or overly bright/hot as with the JVC FX40s though, but more along the lines of the GR07 BEs/ slightly less bright than the ATH CKS1000s.
  
 Alright that's some of my observation so far, and i didn't differentiate the TTPOD T1 to the T1-Es above cuz both are cut from the same tuning cloth but the T1-E are simply more refined from top to bottom. The bass of the original T1s sounds more slow, even more round/ less tight, and less punchy/ deep esp. in the sub bass, the mids are not as lush/ less micro details and not as high def, while the highs are slightly more tamed (which can be a good thing for some that don't like a high reaching treble). Therefore, due to these attributes the background of the original T1s actually sound a bit darker/ laidback in comparison, while the T1-Es are brighter/ more energetic. It is DEAD OBVIOUS that both are tuned in a very similar manner but just with more refinements added from top to bottom.
  
 That's it for now. Burned these in for like a day so still gots some mo' to do. hoho Hope they will get even better.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> But those TDK MT300 took the prize 1st. TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!!
> 
> Gud tymes meng good tymes. :basshead:




I have absolutely NO idea who you were directing that strange comment to!


----------



## waynes world

Nice impressions! Between you and mr hifi, those things are sounding like no brainers. I'm looking forward to seeing how you find they compare ro the kc06's.


----------



## sfwalcer

altrunox said:


> Are you saying T1-E is better than the others of this review?
> 
> The one with the black cable is the T1.


 
 ^
 Nope not better per se, but is one of the top ones that's fo' sho. These are already more technically capable than the JVC FX200s already but that isn't saying much. haha : O
  
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> Pretty impressive rumble on them huh? I was pretty impressed with how low these things go and still have great speed and don't bleed into the mids at all.
> 
> They have a nice complimenting sparkle and crispness on the top end also.
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Yeppp pretty much along with what i just posted/ am hearing. These are damn fun/capable audiophile bass IEMs and is easier to drive than the Tenores/ Sony MH1/Cs. Ostry KC06 still is the best driver though.
  
 These TTPOD T1-Es don't best the KC06 for me though cuz i prefer those Ostriches over my once beloved GR07 BE these days. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Different strokes for different folks i guess. Maybe i am SLOWLY turning into those flat TOTLer/ analytical mofos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NAH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... fo' lyfe!!!


  
  
  


ap616 said:


> +1
> 
> That's what I thought, wasn't sure doe.


 
 ^
 Yeppp he got it correct. But the funny thing is the cable on the old/original T1s is actually more supple and less bouncy. The new thicker cable of the T1-Es is very similar to the Ostry KC06 but is smoother, while the original T1 cable has a similar texture/ thickness as the GR07 BE cable.  I actually like cable of the original T1 mo'. haha


----------



## Ap616

Great impressions man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and well done in making a wise purchase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't know what iems you have/own sf, but would you say these(if you've owned or heard some of them) are brighter overall vs. the T1-E in your personal opinion: VSD3S, KC06(A), and Altone200.
 Thanks!


----------



## Salmonelas

@sfwalker thank you for your review and impresions
 can you also post your impresions and differences with unamped /amped T1E?
 Because according to to Hisoundfi there is a big difference.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> I have absolutely NO idea who you were directing that strange comment to!


 
 ^
 Neither do i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I must be on those TDKs or something while wrote that. BAD TDK BAD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


waynes world said:


> Nice impressions! Between you and mr hifi, those things are sounding like no brainers. I'm looking forward to seeing how you find they compare ro the kc06's.


 
 ^
 Welp i ain't gonna tell you how they compare to those KC06s just to troll ya' but i will compare them to these Twinwoofers when i get them in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BATTLE OF THE TWINS, FIGHT!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> Great impressions man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Welp i can't say i didn't cuz penonaudio/ bigbargainonline gave me a sweet deal for these two set of TTPOD as he did with those Corecool V2s due the original red T1 was opened/used and came with only those black double flange tips as you see in the pic, while the crystal clear T1-Es came with everything. As always got these from Hong Kong to SF within a week cuz it was shipped crazy fast via airmail, so great service as always from penonaudio/ bigbargainonline.  BUT USPS sure took their sweet tyme to process/ deliver these though cuz it already landed in SF last Friday and could have gotten them in on Sat. Got them in within a week I am a happy camper!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And also a *HUGE* thanks to mochill i mean mo'shill for giving me a headsup on these on many levels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










  
  
  


salmonelas said:


> @sfwalker thank you for your review and impresions
> can you also post your impresions and differences with unamped /amped T1E?
> Because according to to Hisoundfi there is a big difference.


 
 ^
 There is a difference but not really NIGHT and DAY but i have only tried them on my ipod hooked up to the venturecraft go-dap and just straight from my ipod though. Might need to try them on my desktop amps later......
  
 Oh and regarding the question on their "brightness", if you can handle the brightness of the VSonic GR07s i think you will be fine with these. They never really get hot/ sibilant or overly bright that's for sure, cuz control and extension on the treble is pretty nice, but what makes the treble/ highs of other IEMs such DUNU DN1000s more refined is their slightly smoother yet with effortless shimmer/ sparkle is what separates them into a different class. But the DN1000s has some of the best treble i have hear to date though so.... these T1-Es ain't THAT far behind in that department tbh but can always use some mo' refinement up top.
  
 Oh another head-fier asked me if i want to audition his Altone 200s so i hope to get them in soon as well, pretty hyped about hearing them for myself. Sadly i have never heard the VSD3, or the new KC06A though. Some day....., but i am holding out for the VSD5. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
*edit: *also forgot to mention that the ergonomics of these TTPODs are crazy comfy and seals/fits with ease despite their somewhat bulky. No driverflex whatsoever, and sounds very consistent with all the tips i have tried so far. Still looking for the best sounding tips, but the UE900 tips are damn nice on them. Just worn them straight down so far and needs to try over-ears method. Built/ fit is VERY similar to the JVC FX200 but these TTPODs don't have that crazy BIG sub woofer on their butt so it's much much lighter with a easier fit......
       vs.


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp i can't say i didn't cuz penonaudio/ bigbargainonline gave me a sweet deal for these two set of TTPOD as he did with those Corecool V2s due the original red T1 was opened/used and came with only those black double flange tips as you see in the pic, while the crystal clear T1-Es came with everything. As always got these from Hong Kong to SF within a week cuz it was shipped crazy fast via airmail, so great service as always from penonaudio/ bigbargainonline.  BUT USPS sure took their sweet tyme to process/ deliver these though cuz it already landed in SF last Friday and could have gotten them in on Sat. Got them in within a week I am a happy camper!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, that is noice!! Sounds like you got one of dem fast deals... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Thanks for your thoughts! Unfortunately I haven't heard any of a GR07 MKI(II)/BE/Classic  But I think they would be a little too "hot" for me. I have heard(read as read lol) both of the Ostrys and the VSD3S have a pretty strong sparkle/are pretty bright, so I was just wondering. Hopefully more burn-in will help refine those highs a little for ya man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Cheers to the Altone200 getting to ya soon! Now I know those would just blind me a bit haha.


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> Ah, that is noice!! Sounds like you got one of dem fast deals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 The treble should be fine for most but will see what burn-in does to it and the bass. If the bass becomes more textured like the GR07 BE due to burn in then WATCH OUT!!! These T1Es supposedly  have"biocellulose drivers" as well so here's hoping burn-in will change them for the better as it did for my GR07s. :  )
  
 I just hope the Altones lives up to the CRAZY hype they have gotten so far, but the latest impressions regarding inadequate bass quantity, esp. in the sub bass regions is a bit concerning/ deal breaker for bass lovers like me so......
  
 Will see in due tyme when i get them hear them.


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> The treble should be fine for most but will see what burn-in does to it and the bass. If the bass becomes more textured like the GR07 BE due to burn in then WATCH OUT!!! These T1Es supposedly  have"biocellulose drivers" as well so here's hoping burn-in will change them for the better as it did for my GR07s. :  )
> 
> I just hope the Altones lives up to the CRAZY hype they have gotten so far, but the latest impressions regarding inadequate bass quantity, esp. in the sub bass regions is a bit concerning/ deal breaker for bass lovers like me so......
> ...


 
 Cool, hope so! Twould be interesting for sure... Then the GR07 BE might have some somewhat close competition at almost 1/4 it's price, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Joker didn't have anything to say regarding missing bass, but of course yblmmv(see what I did there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe a guess) 
 Another besides the Altone200(which I'm sure is great) is the BWz S5, it's been getting some love. It sounds like something you would dig honestly!!


----------



## Salmonelas

@sfwalcer thanks for responce,great job.i already bought havi b3 and NX1 but most likely ill buy T1E too these days.


----------



## ibrahimovic

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Hope not better per se, but is one of the top ones that's fo' sho. These are already more technically capable than the JVC FX200s already but that isn't saying much. haha : O
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ostry is better than T1E? I know its a personal opinion but now I'm confused which one to buy with T1E, Havi and KC06 on my head..


----------



## pokenguyen

ibrahimovic said:


> Ostry is better than T1E? I know its a personal opinion but now I'm confused which one to buy with T1E, Havi and KC06 on my head..


 
 If you want one IEM: Havi
 If you want two IEM: Havi + KC06/T1E
 Money is not matter? Buy them all!


----------



## ibrahimovic

Thanks for the answer. I would have pull the gun on Havi with your advice but the price is slightly higher for Havi
  
 Havi - $59 - http://penonaudio.com/HAVI-B3-PRO
 T1E - $36 - http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-purple-silver-white-334954
  
 It is only $23 bucks differences but it matter to a poor ol' college student. Is the Havi really worth the extra? I have an amp that I rarely used since my ATH-M50 broke if that makes a differences.


----------



## Hisoundfi

pokenguyen said:


> If you want one IEM: Havi
> If you want two IEM: Havi + KC06/T1E
> Money is not matter? Buy them all!


Havi and T1e compliment each other. Kc06 and havi are similar in that they are pretty balanced and won't give you that bass prowess.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer

Burn those babies. 

Bass will go beyond the GR07BE in terms of rumble and speed. 

Imaging will improve. Texture will improve. 

Treble will settle and any brightness that you think is fatiguing will disappear.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm glad others are chiming in to share impressions on these t1E. 

sfwalcer please share your thoughts and impressionson how well the bass on these works with different ggenres of music. What I like the most about these is how well they bass compliments just about anything I play.


----------



## ibrahimovic

Havi look tempting but I will just based my purchase off your opinion and hope for the best. Thanks @hisoundfi and @pokenguyen, I will give some simple impression after receiving it


----------



## bhazard

Sfwalcer needs to finally listen to the Havi. It will convert you to a flat/analytical lover. It did for me. Even the Dunu-DN2000 couldn't beat it for me.


----------



## mochill

^+1 and the altone200 is the best in terms of balance,detail,and bass reproduction .... They are very clear and beating all the dunu hybrids


----------



## mochill

I haven't been using my ttpod t1E recently because of my alone


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Sfwalcer needs to finally listen to the Havi. It will convert you to a flat/analytical lover. It did for me. Even the Dunu-DN2000 couldn't beat it for me.


The b3 is amazeballs. I'm jumping back and forth between them and the t1e again right now. These two compliment each other so well. It's the best of both worlds. 

bhazard don't give up on the elevated bass genre with these t1E. They are some of the most enjoyable phones I've ever had the pleasure of listening to. Give them a shot man. If you don't like them you can punch me in the face, you gotta pay your air fair to come and do it lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I haven't been using my ttpod t1E recently because of my alone


I really like my altone200 but I don't get the sub bass that I like from them for pop and edm. Clarity and detail on them are world class. 

I have to mail my altone200 back for build reasons


----------



## mochill

Tell me if they sound better after you get your replacement alone, I was awake the whole night and couldn't sleep because of the altone :S... So amazing , so deep , I was using the grey medium tips on them


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Tell me if they sound better after you get your replacement alone, I was awake the whole night and couldn't sleep because of the altone :S... So amazing , so deep , I was using the grey medium tips on them


will do. 

Try bouncing back and forth between the t1e and tell me if you get as much sub bass out of your altone200 as you do your t1E. I like the tight punchy bass of the altone200 but wish it had a complimenting sub layer the t1e has.


----------



## Grayson73

I listen to mostly pop and need sub-bass/sub layer to enjoy it.  Tenore, Fidelio S2, KEF M200, Monster Gratitude give me enough sub-bass.  Have to re-listen to KC06 to see if they do.  Singolo doesn't give me enough sub-bass at the moment.  GR07 MK2, RE-400, and BA200 did not give me enough sub-bass.  Basso gave me too much sub-bass, overpowering the rest of the spectrum.
  
 I guess I should stay away from Havi B3 and Altone200.
  
 This is all un-amped.


----------



## altrunox

So, dealExtreme translated the description of the TTPOD T1-E
  





  
 And the most important thing.




 Biological Membrane? Really interesting!
 http://www.dx.com/pt/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964#.U9kbduNdXfQ


----------



## Baycode

altrunox said:


> Biological Membrane? Really interesting!
> http://www.dx.com/pt/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964#.U9kbduNdXfQ


 
  
 That's *"Biocellulose*" @altrunox
  
 Microbial cellulose (biocellulose) is a form of cellulose that is produced by bacteria.
  
 You may want to check this thread about it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/568694/biocellulose-and-its-use-in-headphones-earphones-referring-the-recent-iem-example-vsonic-gr-07-r07


----------



## Hisoundfi

Whatevs, that bacteria makes the best bass IMHO.


----------



## altrunox

baycode said:


> That's *"Biocellulose*" @altrunox
> 
> Microbial cellulose (biocellulose) is a form of cellulose that is produced by bacteria.
> 
> You may want to check this thread about it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/568694/biocellulose-and-its-use-in-headphones-earphones-referring-the-recent-iem-example-vsonic-gr-07-r07


 
 So, first Vsonic made one biocellulose driver IEM for US$150
 And now we have one for US$35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Schiit!
 If I was able to travel back to the past and write it here in four years ago, nobody would've believed me.


----------



## Baycode

altrunox said:


> So, first Vsonic made one biocellulose driver IEM for US$150
> And now we have one for US$35
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of the firsts was the Sony R-10. It was a limited edition headphone and can be found around 6000 USD (secondhand) if you're lucky


----------



## luberconn

altrunox said:


> Get both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 haha.  must....resist!  only amp i have is an E11, so nothing major.  decisions decisions......
  
  


zapx629 said:


> Haven't heard the TTPOD (but Hisoundfi has me intrigued), but can confirm VSD3S is awesome value and sound excellent, no amp required. As I understand it VSD3 has a bit more mids and bass and a little harsher treble. If you like aggressive, get the VSD3, if you like smoother and chillaxed, get the VSD3S.


 
  
 i haven't even heard about the vsd3s's.  hmmmm, i'll have to look further into that.  i do enjoy a good amount of bass and mids.  i like treble, but not harsh treble.  i listen to mostly hip hop and EDM which my old piston 2.0's worked really well for.


----------



## luberconn

the ttpod look like a knockoff sennheiser ie800


----------



## Netforce

luberconn said:


> the ttpod look like a knockoff sennheiser ie800


 
 First gen ttpod got plenty of attention to their similar looks to the ie800 but impressions didn't seem like there was anything too special about them. The t1e from all the praise it has been getting lately looks like ttpod has really stepped up their game and truly made a knock out iem.


----------



## Pastapipo

Just ordered the topping nx1 and the muse x5! Thanks all for the suggestions. I'll let you know how they fare with the upcoming ttpod T1E. Just one month wait -.-


----------



## Hisoundfi

luberconn said:


> haha.  must....resist!  only amp i have is an E11, so nothing major.  decisions decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't even heard about the vsd3s's.  hmmmm, i'll have to look further into that.  i do enjoy a good amount of bass and mids.  i like treble, but not harsh treble.  i listen to mostly hip hop and EDM which my old piston 2.0's worked really well for.


Everything you just said you prefer is EXACTLY what the t1e brings to the table. GET. THE. T. 1. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!.


----------



## luberconn

hisoundfi said:


> Everything you just said you prefer is EXACTLY what the t1e brings to the table. GET. THE. T. 1. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!.


 
  
  
 thanks Hisoundfi and other gentlemen chiming in on these.  i will probably order today based on the comments made about the T1E's over the past few days.


----------



## insidedrive

How is isolation on the TTPOD?


----------



## mochill

Slightly above average


----------



## mochill

Kz ed special edition and ed3 in the house


----------



## altrunox

So somone wrote about the Muse X5...
 Is it worth?
  
 I`ll get the Topping NX1, and I was looking to a simple DAC to eliminate any hiss or interference from my onboard pc audio.
 But the Muse is too cheap to be good...or maybe not?
  
 Or something a little more expensive: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MUSE-HiFi-PCM2704-USB-to-S-PDIF-Converter-DAC-Sound-Card-Black-USB-Cable/404799_734275370.html


----------



## Baycode

altrunox said:


> So somone wrote about the Muse X5...
> Is it worth?
> 
> I`ll get the Topping NX1, and I was looking to a simple DAC to eliminate any hiss or interference from my onboard pc audio.
> ...




I think that was me...
You wouldn't need to connect your NX1 to Muse X5. X5 also amplifies the sound. You may want to connect your NX1 to have a manual volume knob and to calm down your X5 ( x5 also functions as a very powerful amp). It is probably much better than most of the onboard soundcards. My notebook is always attached to X5


----------



## altrunox

baycode said:


> I think that was me...
> You wouldn't need to connect your NX1 to Muse X5. X5 also amplifies the sound. You may want to connect your NX1 to have a manual volume knob and to calm down your X5 ( x5 also functions as a very powerful amp). It is probably much better than most of the onboard soundcards. My notebook is always attached to X5


 
 Thanks.
 But the NX1 can eliminate the hiss and onboard interference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This is my main problem...


----------



## Baycode

altrunox said:


> Thanks.
> But the NX1 can eliminate the hiss and onboard interference? :confused_face:
> This is my main problem...




X5 can't eliminate them...


----------



## Netforce

If you got say static pops and emi problems this has helped me. Ever since I switched to using ethernet I've been getting emi issues and static popping sounds with my dragonfly and this has been quite useful at killing that.
 http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=122
  
 Otherwise if you're getting hiss in sensitive iems that have a large noise floor like say the ostry kc06/a or in my case my noble 4s or just you're onboard sound is noisy try an impedance plug. I got the 75 ohm one and everything is pretty much dead quiet just need to turn up the volume quite a bit more. Though this can change the sound a tad bit.
 http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Inpedance-Plug


altrunox said:


> Thanks.
> But the NX1 can eliminate the hiss and onboard interference?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## altrunox

netforce said:


> If you got say static pops and emi problems this has helped me. Ever since I switched to using ethernet I've been getting emi issues and static popping sounds with my dragonfly and this has been quite useful at killing that.
> http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=122


 
  
 This is exactly my problem!
 Althought I`ll probably get this one -> http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62_73&product_id=107
 48Khz should be more than enough for my cheap headphones


----------



## osiris1

mochill said:


> Kz ed special edition and ed3 in the house


 
 I am looking forward to the impression on the KZ ED Special Edition


----------



## DJScope

altrunox said:


> This is exactly my problem!
> Althought I`ll probably get this one -> http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62_73&product_id=107
> 48Khz should be more than enough for my cheap headphones


 
  
 You might want to have a look at the Behringer UCA202: http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
  
 This thing has been proven to be the best one in the price range.


----------



## mochill

If you got the ed3 then imagine the treble abit more ,bass faster and tighter, midrange clarity abit more and soundstage that is bigger .. The clarity is also more present almost close to the altone200 about 75% performance of it


----------



## Shawn71

djscope said:


> You might want to have a look at the Behringer UCA202: http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
> 
> This thing has been proven to be the best one in the price range.




+1...


----------



## Hisoundfi

luberconn said:


> the ttpod look like a knockoff sennheiser ie800


Agreed, that was my first thought when I first got them.


----------



## Ap616

MY TURN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Impressions below(took me forever to write and was written with objectivity & fun in mind; hope you like it!)
  
 Warning lots of pictures incoming! ...because I got lots of toys into today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry if some of them aren't too high quality off my smartphone, and because I have shaky hands from low blood sugars sometimes... Don't worry I ate something.
  
 The odd one out is some of my new rock climbing shoes, the Futura from La Sportiva, for any rock climbing fans/enthusiasts out there like myself. Any questions on these I'll answer as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, I digress. 

  
 I got another pair of Tenore, and these have sound almost identical to my other ones. Maybe a hair less bass, but that could be due to burn-in. Dunno. Basically, I really REALLY love the Tenore's sound. Nuff' said.  

  
 On to new things! 

  
 The GemTune WS1.2 Bluebird $46
 This little amp is pretty dang powerful! Great clean sound, with bass AND mids a bit more forward for a little warmth and nice details added to boot. It also comes with a handy & capable, but cheap-feeling 2x 9v battery & wall charger. The included cable is leaps ahead in quality vs. the one a few pictures below. I've quite enjoyed it from the get go minus EMI, which I now know what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone can help me to understand it more/get rid of it that would be helpful. Anyways, my first portable amp... well of two hehe

  
 Size comparison to my average sized hands for anyone curious.

  
Oh, cool. Another toy! The Topping NX1 $43
This amp is very clean as well. It's also tiny!! And I can hear the very slight v-shape that people mentioned I think. Great details as well! Big pro: battery life. At first I didn't think the NX1 was very loud or powerful compared to the BlueBird though my phone goes loud, but then I saw the switch for the high gain haha. It still isn't quite as powerful as the BlueBird though, and they both go plenty loud for my liking. At this point I prefer the BlueBird!
Big EMI problem with my phone on both of these amps 



 I don't have any desktop amps right now, so I am using them for that until I get the noise interference sorted out or get a different portable player that doesn't instigate EMI. Don't know if that is possible, someone enlighten me please 





  
 The little added accessories with the NX1 were nice(velco and rubber bands)
 It looks like you need your own charger for the NX1 though they have supplied the cable.

  
 A little photo comparo of accessories(by their respective amps) and size. The GemTune is about twice the depth, but otherwise pretty close to the same in width & length. 

  
  
 Now for the moment you've all been waiting for(and me too!!!) The TTPOD T1-E
 First off, I would like to thank @Hisoundfi for talking these up! Some thanks also go to @audiohurric4ne and @mochill for their impressions before I ordered these! And @sfwalcer after the fact!

  
Just look at it

  
 The nice, professional-looking accessory package of the T1-E!

  
 Standard iem bag and a nice shirt clip, but the TTPOD branding on them is a nice touch.
 I personally use this one that I researched/found to hold 3-4 iems; also recommended by Joker in a post I saw once. I mean 6 bucks for a hard case to hold 3-4 iems or 1 source & 2-3 iems  or 2 sources & 1-2 iems is a no brainer in my opinion(Brown and Red are $6, other colors more) I highly recommend taking a look at it if you want to safely carry around multiple iems in your backpack or maybe cargo pants, since it won't fit in your standard jean or shorts pocket I don't think. End of tangent...

  
 Tips! and Comfort!
 The colored ones don't seal as well since they are stiffer for me, but a plus is they look cool lol. This is how it came out of box; I switched to the larger bore medium pictured here afterwards and found them great! These iems are so ergonomic and comfortable to me. Way better than Yamaha EPH-100 and JVC HA-FXD80 in terms of comfort. Really just as comfortable as the Philips SHE3590 and Tenore if not a little better. I know, I know that doesn't seems possible; it's mainly just the deep insertion vs. moderate to shallow insertion of these makes them more comfortable. Super lightweight. Sturdily built. Ergonomic. The whole package for me!

  
 For those of you who like sturdy, lightweight, clever, and ergonomic y-splitters & chin sliders... Rejoice! (if you want, you don't have to though)
 I am somewhat meticulous I guess you could say, and just wanted to note on the quality/functionality of it. Just great all-around attention to detail from TTPOD. Bravo on this iem!!! ...if you ever read this *tips hat*

  

  
 A couple glorious shots from my phone of them. They look pretty sick to be honest. Well, imo at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
Just look at it take#2

  

  
  
 What do I think about them? Sound? Huh? Oh yeah, I almost forgot. HOLY CRAP! THESE THINGS ARE FREAKING AMAZING! PERIOD! Especially for the price. I'm so happy I bought them, new toy syndrome aside as well. @Hisoundfi was right on the money! Crisp. Not too bright, not too warm, and fairly smooth sounding. And I am sensitive to treble. To reiterate, they are not too bright or fatiguing! Yay, a happy medium!!! Great for me and my musical tastes which mainly include electronic/edm stuff like dubstep, chillstep, and progressive house, as well as alternative, rock, and pop with mainly female vocals. And N64 video game OSTs, anyone?
  
 These match the Tenore in terms of musical enjoyment & similar technicality and even surpass them at times. They are just different. The two complement each well imo; it appears they are also both great for long listening sessions. The timbre in the mids and bass is excellent. The bass is tighter sounding yet somehow more impactful than other earphones like the Tenore and JVC HA-FXD80 oddly enough. I just don't understand; the sub-bass is satisfying, the mid-bass satisfying, lower mids satisfying, upper mids satisfying, lower treble satis... well you get the picture.
  
 For those that have the T1-E or are getting it. When you do get it or if you have it, listen to these songs: 
https://soundcloud.com/urbanbudapest/dum-dee-dum-jikay-remix
https://soundcloud.com/alunageorge/attracting-flies-baauer-remix
They really showcase the bass these have!!! And overall sound, just phenomenal!
  
 I don't find the mids recessed really, though these are just slightly v-shaped without an amp. They just aren't quite as forward and lush as something like the Tenore. And they sure aren't as pushed back as the HA-FXD80, where I notice it more. They are just really nice.
  
 The upper mids/lower treble are of course somewhat brighter & crisper than the Tenore to my ears, but way less than FXD-80 which is good for me! Maybe on the level of or just very slightly below my Yamaha HPH-200. Detailed, but not gobs of it. 
  
 The soundstage is great to my ears, although I'm not too experienced at listening for it & describing it. Not mind blowing, but still fairly large in width & depth with a good, well-rounded sonic image. I'd say that's a safe assessment. I also think the Tenore have a pretty good soundstage for reference. These just sound more dynamic. The open-back HPH-200 beat both of them here of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But not by as much as one would think...
  
 So in conclusion, I fully recommend the GemTune WS1.2 BlueBird and the awesome TTPOD T1-E. I would also recommend the Topping NX1 as it seems great as well, I just haven't used it as much yet. I mean 100+hrs! that alone is probably enough to warrant an amp recommendation, right? As always, the Tenores are sweet and get some love too! Let's hope I don't have any problems with this pair as well.
  
  
 Well those are my toys and impressions guys. Let me know if the way I write was fun & engaging or maybe just a little too weird/out there for you haha. I'm curious.
 Hope you enjoyed the read(and hidden videos!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great time to be in the sub-$100 world of iems and audio!
  
 Thanks for reading and stay classy HeadFi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Alex


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> MY TURN!!! :etysmile:
> Impressions below(took me forever to write and was written with objectivity & fun in mind; hope you like it!)
> 
> Warning lots of pictures incoming! ...because I got lots of toys into today
> ...


Well done broseph! Thanks for taking the time to write that and thanks for the props! 

So glad you guys bought them t1e so they could speak for themselves without me rambling on and on. They truly have to be heard to be appreciated. 

Well, enjoy your new toys mate. Hope they all work well for you


----------



## DJScope

@Ap616 Nice one mate!
  
 If you have a EMI problem, you can just put you phone into airplane mode while you listen.


----------



## peter123

ap616 said:


> MY TURN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great work!
  
 Really enjoyed reading it and pictures are great to get a better feeling about any product (I need to get better at that myslef).
  
 My NX1 also arrived today but I haven't got a chance to listend to it yet. Love the form factor though, even samaller than expected.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Really enjoyed reading it and pictures are great to get a better feeling about any product (I need to get better at that myslef).
> 
> My NX1 also arrived today but I haven't got a chance to listend to it yet. Love the form factor though, even samaller than expected.


 
  
 Finally got it aye... it only took how many months? xD


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> Finally got it aye... it only took how many months? xD


 
 Never got it so ordered a new one that came in today. Got a full refund on the first one though so no harm done.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> Never got it so ordered a new one that came in today. Got a full refund on the first one though so no harm done.


 
  
 Yeah I remember. But how long has it been since you purchase the first one?


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> Yeah I remember. But how long has it been since you purchase the first one?


 
 The first one was ordered on May 19'th!


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> The first one was ordered on May 19'th!




Must've been the longest wait ever!


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> Must've been the longest wait ever!


 
 Probably, yes


----------



## Salmonelas

Hey,my wife will kill me...Havi B3 and NX1 are shipped but after so much talk about T1E i just hit the buy button again...with Penon IEM offcourse from Penonaudio.
 That waitting its just killing me,arhgahrgahrgahragrhrga HULK SMASH!!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> Hey,my wife will kill me...Havi B3 and NX1 are shipped but after so much talk about T1E i just hit the buy button again...with Penon IEM offcourse from Penonaudio.
> That waitting its just killing me,arhgahrgahrgahragrhrga HULK SMASH!!!!


Look on the bright side friend, you just got probably the two best budget gems going right now. Some people shell out many times more than what you did to get audio gear that doesn't sound as good as what you will be receiving. 

Weather the storm brother, you'll still be married and have some sweet iems


----------



## Salmonelas

@Hisoundfi well you are the reason for the hype of T1E and it seems from others first impresions that you where right.


----------



## Hisoundfi

1clearhead

I burned in these ivery is-1 for the 50 hours as you suggested and all I can say is wow! These things are a classic example of just how much sound can change with burn in. 

Out of the box (actually the cheap sandwich baggie) these things sound like schiit. I wanted to find you and demand that you give me my 7 dollars. That has changed completely. These things sound fabulous for $50-$75, let alone the measly $7 I paid. 

If you are careful with driver flex, and can get a dual flange tip that seals without having to ram them in your ears, you will be left listening to a bassy yet audiophile sound. 

I'll be the first one to take back what I say about these. After 50 hours of burning them in they are a completely different iem.


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> @Hisoundfi well you are the reason for the hype of T1E and it seems from others first impresions that you where right.


The t1e are just a darn fun iem to listen to and a steal for their asking price


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> 1clearhead
> 
> I burned in these ivery is-1 for the 50 hours as you suggested and all I can say is wow! These things are a classic example of just how much sound can change with burn in.
> 
> ...




Hmm, intersting. Looks as if I need to put more time on these, I had actually given up on them......


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Hmm, intersting. Looks as if I need to put more time on these, I had actually given up on them......


Seriously, they rock after 50 hours of burn. I played them overnight at almost full volume on myspare Android phone just to confirm that they are worthless before I give them away and was floored with how well the clarity improved. Driver flex is still a PITA, but for 7 bucks the sound is amazeballs, almost high end sennheiser like, no bs


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> @1clearhead
> 
> I burned in these ivery is-1 for the 50 hours as you suggested and all I can say is wow! These things are a classic example of just how much sound can change with burn in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your comments. I was hoping 7 dollars weren't such a big deal for others if they would have been a little patient to break them in.
  
 Do you mind if I asked, what kind of package did you receive them in?
  
 -- The see-thru box, white box, or red box?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## erudite

ap616 said:


> Alex


 

  
 Hey Alex, do you have any thoughts on T1-E amped vs unamped?
  
 Still torn between this and the V3DS but I don't use an amp


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> Hmm, intersting. Looks as if I need to put more time on these, I had actually given up on them......


 
 HAH! HAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!
  
 IN YO FAYCE!
  
 Okay, evil laughing aside, I'm really happy at least one of you guys actually didn't give up on these 10-buck babies. At least someone reputable knows now. Writing a review on them currently, should be done by tomorrow or the day after at most.
  
 But right now, I'm gonna celebrate the return of the IS-1 hype train! We're back on track! W00T!


----------



## Hisoundfi

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for your comments. I was hoping 7 dollars weren't such a big deal for others if they would have been a little patient to break them in.
> 
> Do you mind if I asked, what kind of package did you receive them in?
> 
> ...


they came in a sandwich bag, literally lol


----------



## jcwyly

hisoundfi said:


> they came in a sandwich bag, literally lol




I can't speak for anyone else here, But personally I don't trust any IEM that DOESN'T come in a sandwich bag.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> they came in a sandwich bag, literally lol


 
 Well, there was one seller that sold them in a sandwich bag to a different Head-Fi'er. Not surprising now.
  


jcwyly said:


> I can't speak for anyone else here, But personally I don't trust any IEM that DOESN'T come in a sandwich bag.


 
 To each their own, although I pretty much agree.
  
@Hisoundfi, what does the button on the remote look like? A plain circle, or an elliptical one with the Ivery logo on it?


----------



## bhazard

Must spend more burning time with the Ivery then.
  
 If another seller goes as low as DX for the T1E, I'll bite. Earphones were stolen twice out of the package from previous DX orders.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> Must spend more burning time with the Ivery then.
> 
> If another seller goes as low as DX for the T1E, I'll bite. Earphones were stolen twice out of the package from previous DX orders.




While USPS left the package infront of the door?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Must spend more burning time with the Ivery then.
> 
> If another seller goes as low as DX for the T1E, I'll bite. Earphones were stolen twice out of the package from previous DX orders.


aliexpress has them for 36 usd shipped


----------



## bhazard

shawn71 said:


> While USPS left the package infront of the door?


 
 Removed from original package, broken seal, USPS envelope not tampered with, so either by a DX employee or customs from that area.


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> Removed from original package, broken seal, USPS envelope not tampered with, so either by a DX employee or customs from that area.


 
 Schiit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I hope mine will be right, if they send it whithout the package I'll be mad!


----------



## bhazard

altrunox said:


> Schiit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The earphones themselves were removed. I ended up with an empty original package, twice, which is worse.


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> The earphones themselves were removed. I ended up with an empty original package, twice, which is worse.


 




 And they didn't refound?
 Or shipped the item again?


----------



## Grayson73

Someone started the TTPOD T1-E appreciation thread.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/728860/ttpod-t1-e-appreciation-thread


----------



## Ap616

peter123 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Really enjoyed reading it and pictures are great to get a better feeling about any product (I need to get better at that myself).
> 
> My NX1 also arrived today but I haven't got a chance to listen to it yet. Love the form factor though, even smaller than expected.


 
 Thanks man!
 Hope you enjoy your NX1! It has a pretty nice soundstage and brings forward some microdetails in my opinion.
  


hisoundfi said:


> The t1e are just a darn fun iem to listen to and a steal for their asking price


 
 I concur.
  


erudite said:


> Hey Alex, do you have any thoughts on T1-E amped vs unamped?
> 
> Still torn between this and the V3DS but I don't use an amp


 
 I just did some A'B'ing(amp no amp), and I think it still sounds great unamped. Though now that I have one I like it better with it. If it nails your preferred signature right on the head, then you'll love it even no amp. I mean it's sensitivity is like 104db with 12 ohms I think, so no problem there. The amp to me just helps with making the mids more noticeable/forward the most. But it also tightens the bass a hair, increases the soundstage feeling some, and brings out microdetails a little more. It makes it more balanced, which reduces fatigue not that there was any in the first place for me.
  
 I would get it. Easy to fit/seal and comfortable... and smaller/lighter than the VSD3S I think?
 I would guess the VSD3S is brighter, a little thinner sounding with a lot stronger sparkle, which isn't for me I've realized with other iems. This is probably more musical. And even though I haven't heard it, I can almost guarantee the bass won't be able to touch these TTPODs. The mids probably win in clarity by some on the Vsonic doe. These are fairly warm, but nicely so.
 Hope it helps 
  


hisoundfi said:


> they came in a sandwich bag, literally lol


 
 Wow, haha! Sketchy...
  


bhazard said:


> The earphones themselves were removed. I ended up with an empty original package, twice, which is worse.


 
 That sucks majorly man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered mine(T1-E) through Amazon along with my other stuff just to get them from one site. And I got free 2-day shipping, which was nice. It(Shenzhenaudio thru Amazon) was more expensive than DX or Aliexpress and $6 more than Penon, but I didn't mind as I would have paid much more. Got em' quick at least!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Amping the t1e just makes everything more polished and lively sounding. 

It's not a volume thing, but a refinement that gives them a little more life. Everything sounds tighter and attack and decay improves slightly in all areas. Imaging improves and instruments tend to jump out at you more than if they were not amplified.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The earphones themselves were removed. I ended up with an empty original package, twice, which is worse.


 

 I think it has something to do with USPS.  Recently I was waiting for a package from DX, took a month and it turned out to be returned back to DX (it was one of those bluetooth smart bracelets).  USPS does a lot of random checking of DX packages due to a new regulation affecting products shipped from china with batteries.  So my package was opened at usps and returned back to dx, all taped up...


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> Amping the t1e just makes everything more polished and lively sounding.
> 
> It's not a volume thing, but a refinement that gives them a little more life. Everything sounds tighter and attack and decay improves slightly in all areas. Imaging improves and instruments tend to jump out at you more than if they were not amplified.


 
 Yep I agree, was just noting about their sensitivity. But it also sounds great without to me. But better with for sure! Tis' nice.


----------



## peter123

T1e warm sounding and way more bass than the vsd3s, maybe they're not for my anyway.

Time will show


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Yep I agree, was just noting about their sensitivity. But it also sounds great without to me. But better with for sure! Tis' nice.


Agreed. 

They do upscale though. Some iems sound better unamped and go to hell when run through an amp. 

If you were giving grades for sq amped and unamped what would you say? 

My opinion before was B+ without amp, and A-A+ with one.


----------



## Ap616

peter123 said:


> T1e warm sounding and way more bass than the vsd3s, maybe they're not for my anyway.
> 
> ime will show


 
 Mind you, not overly warm. Just in comparison to something like the FXD-80, which are bright/blinding to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And more quality bass


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> T1e warm sounding and way more bass than the vsd3s, maybe they're not for my anyway.
> 
> Time will show


Let them grow on you friend. I'm guessing this is an initial impression?


----------



## peter123

@Ap616
That's more like it 

Anyhow I'm really looking forward to hear these.

@Hisoundfi
I was referring to Ap616 initial impression. My pair will probably arrive before Christmas


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> Agreed.
> 
> They do upscale though. Some iems sound better unamped and go to hell when run through an amp.
> 
> ...


 
 I also amped the Tenores and was surprised they improved.
 I would say maybe A- for my preferred sig and sound with T1-E unamped. Then A++ with it amped.
 Tenore also A- unamped. Then A+ with it.
  
 Havi are incoming tomorrow, then I shall have a budget trifecta!!! Muahahaha!


----------



## Ap616

peter123 said:


> @Hisoundfi
> I was referring to Ap616 initial impression. My pair will probably arrive before Christmas


 
  Haha. One can hope!


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> That's more like it
> 
> Anyhow I'm really looking forward to hear these.


that bass is going to rumble, no doubt, but with each hour the speed and tone will impress more and more. Expect mids to come more forward and dynamics and imaging to improve when the bass begins to change. Treble will not get to crisp honestly, but it fits the ss. Upper mids will change slightly and become and take a step back and be more articulate


----------



## Hisoundfi

To put into perspective, GR07BE sounds like a waste of money for at least the first 50-75 hours until they are somewhat broken in. Past reviews sometimes state that they don't reach full potential until at least 200 hours. Well, t1E drivers are the same material. Just food for thought


----------



## bonson

@Ap616
 About TTPOD T1E


> "These match the Tenore in terms of musical enjoyment & similar technicality and even surpass them at times


 
  
 This was enough to convince me to pull the trigger, as i am a Tenore fan and prefer them more than my GR07 1st edition. ( More fun ) 
 I hope to substitute my Tenore with this TTpod  when they will suffer from TTS ,


----------



## waynes world

bonson said:


> @Ap616
> About TTPOD T1E
> 
> This was enough to convince me to pull the trigger, as i am a Tenore fan and prefer them more than my GR07 1st edition. ( More fun )
> *I hope to substitute my Tenore with this TTpod  when they will suffer from TTS , *


 
  
 Always a good idea to have a backup plan for them!


----------



## jcwyly

I was totally stoked when I saw I had a package from asia waiting for me at home, thought it was my long-awaited T1es...
  
 But it was the JVC Spiral Dot tips I ordered like a month ago instead


----------



## p321p

OP and the users that contributed to this, you da real mvp. As a relatively new user, this thread is awesome because it has alot of eaphones that are cheap and has alot value which interests me alot!


----------



## bhazard

p321p said:


> OP and the users that contributed to this, you da real mvp. As a relatively new user, this thread is awesome because it has alot of eaphones that are cheap and has alot value which interests me alot!


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi, and sorry about your wallet.
  
 Start with something like the Xiaomi Pistons or TTPOD T1-E, then the Havi B3 Pro 1 (with an amp like the Topping NX1), then something like the Altone.  World class audio, and still less than a pair of Beats or Bose headphones. Your jaw will drop.
  
 It's mind boggling the quality of sound you can get for under $100 now. Makes you feel like you've been ripped off all these years with Skullcandy type crap.


----------



## ZapX629

> It's mind boggling the quality of sound you can get for under $100 now. Makes you feel like you've been ripped off all these years with Skullcandy type crap.


 
 It's seriously mind blowing. First I had the Skullcandy Titans for $50 bucks. Then got the Philips SHE3580 for 15 bucks and they sounded better. Then I bought the Klipsch S4 for $79. Bought the Brainwavz M4 and NuForce NE700X for $60 and they were better. Bought the VSD1S for $50 and they blew the rest away. Now I got the VSD3S for $45 and it absolutely kills all of them. Blows my mind.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> It's mind boggling the quality of sound you can get for under $100 now. Makes you feel like you've been ripped off all these years with Skullcandy type crap.


 
 I agree. When I was introduced to the >$20 buck Philips SHE-3590, I was simply blown away. I already had a pair of Beats then, but the 3590 was on par with the Pros when I had them. Fast-forward to my first step in this thread, and I'm *never* going back. I'm gonna be looking for some over-ears this time around though, so gonna have to dig deeper.
  
 Let me just say this, @bhazard: *Thank you*.


----------



## altrunox

When I asked if the SHE3570 is the same as the SHE3580/SHE3590, some people told me they are the same...
 But I think they aren`t, mine was ok, but nothing spectacular. VSD3S destroy it completly, but I guess they`re ok for the price.
  
 I`ll have to wait a while to compare them with T1-E, B3 and MMX 71 iE.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, my fun with the Ivery is-1 is coming to an end. Had them going most of the day, and gotta say the driver flex is a huge PITA. it takes too long to get them inserted without displacing the drivers and getting them to unflex. It's just too darn frustrating fiddling with them all day long


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> Okay, my fun with the Ivery is-1 is coming to an end. Had them going most of the day, and gotta say the driver flex is a huge PITA. it takes too long to get them inserted without displacing the drivers and getting them to unflex. It's just too darn frustrating fiddling with them all day long


 
 Strange. Mine actually doesn't have much driver flex for some reason. I could almost jam them i my ears real quick without even adjusting anything. Almost.


----------



## Ap616

bonson said:


> @Ap616
> About TTPOD T1E
> 
> This was enough to convince me to pull the trigger, as i am a Tenore fan and prefer them more than my GR07 1st edition. ( More fun )
> I hope to substitute my Tenore with this TTpod  when they will suffer from TTS ,


 
 Glad I could help! I am too! They are different than the Tenore, not quite as flat. But still super enjoyable for different reasons at times! Hopefully yours & mine won't/don't suffer from TTS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I hope you like them 
  


bhazard said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi, and sorry about your wallet.
> 
> Start with something like the Xiaomi Pistons or TTPOD T1-E, then the Havi B3 Pro 1 (with an amp like the Topping NX1), then something like the Altone.  World class audio, and still less than a pair of Beats or Bose headphones. Your jaw will drop.
> 
> It's mind boggling the quality of sound you can get for under $100 now. Makes you feel like you've been ripped off all these years with Skullcandy type crap.


 
 Great recommendations! That should seriously be a standard now for newcomers! Though I would personally add "Philips SHE3590, Xiaomi Pistons 2.0, or TTPOD T1-E, then a Zero Audio Carbo Tenore without problems lol, Havi B3 Pro 1 (with an amp like the Topping NX1 or GemTune WS1.2 BlueBird), then something like the TPeos Altone200." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 But to each his own


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> Strange. Mine actually doesn't have much driver flex for some reason. I could almost jam them i my ears real quick without even adjusting anything. Almost.


 
  
 +1 .....I'm not experiencing driver flex at all, myself. I bought up to 4 sets by far and none of them showed any signs of driver flex. The one I sent 'tbg' is one from the 4 sets I bought.
  
 ......sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gandroid

Great thread...and thanks @bhazard.
  
 if anyone interested, KZ-ED3 price has fallen to ~$8. Even the seller "shutian wang"  has them for ~$12
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ED3-acme-silver-grade-HIFI-fever-in-ear-headphones-The-transient-heavy-low-quality-earbuds/1869010918.html


----------



## p321p

Out of those bunch, which has more bass? I tend to listen hip hop/ rap more than others. I've been using the Soul sl99 (I got it for $26) for almost a year so it's gonna be a reference model to other possible earphones I want to get.


----------



## Ap616

To whom it may concern:
 I have just been A'B'ing the Tenore(my pair, ymmv) & T1-E more *unamped* for a while now and here are my brief findings. Take all this with a grain of salt as these are my personal opinions/impressions, and I am not the most experienced. Still hopefully informative and a good something to read! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you liked the Tenore's sound quality and signature but not build quality/issues, then you're in for a treat! as I don't find them leaps in difference.
 The Tenore seems to like being listened to/performs better at lower volumes than the T1-E. The T1-E is a little more dynamic and fun, albeit a little less technical sounding; it sounds real good and engaging at moderate-louder volumes but still good a little quieter. Detail/microdetail levels are very similar. The separation seems better on the Tenore to me. 
 The T1-E is a little more intimate with brighter treble but not by that much. The Tenore sounds a little airier/distant and ambient imo, with a little smoother treble. Both have a good, solid soundstage like I said before tho'. All-around timbre, tonality, and imaging I don't have a good grasp on so I won't, sorry. The mids are actually really similar in my opinion, both pretty smooth, lush, and just all-around pleasing. The Tenore's may be a bit clearer, and the T1-E's may be a teeny bit brighter sounding. The sub-bass is more impactful than my Tenore, but the mid-bass is tighter sounding(while similar in impact) on the T1-E, which means it takes the crown with bass overall for me. It just sounds a bit cleaner/quality I guess. 
  
 Qualitative ratings:
 > - Better
 < - Worse
 >= - Slightly Better
 =< - Slightly Worse
 = - Equal
  
 Dat "somewhat" reference sound and balance across the spectrum
 Tenore >= T1-E
  
 Fun & engaging, headbanging & dance-inducing sound
 Tenore =< T1-E
  
 Details 
 Tenore = T1-E
  
 Microdetails
 Tenore =< T1-E
  
 Separation
 Tenore > T1-E
  
 Soundstage
 Tenore >= T1-E
  
 Sub-bass
 Tenore =< T1-E
  
 Mid-bass
 Tenore < T1-E
  
 Mids
 Tenore >= T1-E
  
 Treble
 Tenore =< T1-E (more prominent/noticeable than the other is the reason on this for me in this specific case; if it was based on smoothness for you then it would be flipped with the equal sign still there imo)
  
 Also, as a side note... the cable is more supple, malleable, and better feeling on the Tenore. The T1-E's is a hair thicker, more protected, and of better quality, but it has more memory to it.
 Microphonics is a noticeable bit better/less on the Tenore.
  
 So unamped I prefer both at different times for the same thing. I just broke that sentence I think; eh, oh well. 
*Amped* I prefer the TTPOD T1-E though, and they both scale well with amping to me.
  
 Thanks for reading! Sleepy time... well, maybe


----------



## Ap616

p321p said:


> Out of those bunch, which has more bass? I tend to listen hip hop/ rap more than others. I've been using the Soul sl99 (I got it for $26) for almost a year so it's gonna be a reference model to other possible earphones I want to get.


 
Pistons 2.0($25-30) probably have the most bass though I haven't heard them. Followed by Philips SHE3590(10 bucks for great sound! though less techincal than the Pistons) Then T1-E. Then the Tenore. With the other two less, and I haven't heard them yet.


----------



## benandfaith

Waiting for Havi B3 Pro original to arrive. Anyway have FiiO E07k. Any need to be getting the NX1 or will E07k do the job? 

My laptop sound card sounds terrible so I definitely need the external dac. But for my phone (One M8), the internal dac seems good enough, so perhaps just an amp is enough. At the moment I use the E07k as usb dac out of my phone to listen to my full sized cans (takstar pro 80 mainly), but I'm not hearing a great difference.


----------



## Ap616

benandfaith said:


> Waiting for Havi B3 Pro original to arrive. Anyway have FiiO E07k. Any need to be getting the NX1 or will E07k do the job?
> 
> My laptop sound card sounds terrible so I definitely need the external dac. But for my phone (One M8), the internal dac seems good enough, so perhaps just an amp is enough. At the moment I use the E07k as usb dac out of my phone to listen to my full sized cans (takstar pro 80 mainly), but I'm not hearing a great difference.


 
 Me too, my Havi are coming in tomorrow! Not too experienced with amps, but I agree I think the HTC One M8 is a good sounding phone. I also don't know how the FiiO is with the Havi. If you went for the NX1 or my recommendation the GemTune WS1.2 BlueBird, then you would have to put your phone in airplane mode, which I now know from DJScope, to avoid EMI with either. Just wanted to add that since texts and phone calls will be a no-go of course if that's a problem. Hopefully some others will chime in.


----------



## peter123

@benandfaith

I've got the HTC m7 and while it can't get the Havi to loud enough on it's own it sounds great combined with the nx1 so I'd give it a try with your m8.


----------



## Netforce

benandfaith said:


> Waiting for Havi B3 Pro original to arrive. Anyway have FiiO E07k. Any need to be getting the NX1 or will E07k do the job?
> 
> My laptop sound card sounds terrible so I definitely need the external dac. But for my phone (One M8), the internal dac seems good enough, so perhaps just an amp is enough. At the moment I use the E07k as usb dac out of my phone to listen to my full sized cans (takstar pro 80 mainly), but I'm not hearing a great difference.


 
 Got the havi b3 pro I and the fiio e7 and that gives it plenty of juice, don't know what they went and changed around with the e07k in comparison to the e7 but you definitely will have enough juice.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Gave up on buying anything from KZ lineup. I don't plan on buying anything from their official store on Taobao and the models and pricing on Aliexpress is just too confusing. KZ has tones of models that look the same but voiced differently and the pricing is just hectic - from 6 bucks to around 20$ for identical IEM's even from the same seller. Or maybe they are not identical and cost more because they are tuned differently. How can one know if the descriptions are the same?
  
 Can someone please make it all clearer or should I just wait for Penon to start selling KZ and go for something else in the meantime?


----------



## PB-11

So I was waiting for pistons launch in India before deciding which IEM to get from China. Now that the pistons (hopefully 2.x) are (almost) here for INR 1000/- (~$17), I think I should jump on the recent T1-E bandwagon.


----------



## Hisoundfi

1clearhead said:


> +1 .....I'm not experiencing driver flex at all, myself. I bought up to 4 sets by far and none of them showed any signs of driver flex. The one I sent 'tbg' is one from the 4 sets I bought.
> 
> ......sorry to hear that.


Idk if maybe I have an early production model, or maybe a defective unit? 

The button as beatsguy was asking about is an oval with the Ivery logo on it. Also, the rings on the back of the housing has a pink-ish tint to them. Is this normal for them?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> Idk if maybe I have an early production model, or maybe a defective unit?
> 
> The button as beatsguy was asking about is *an oval with the Ivery logo on it*. Also, the rings on the back of the housing has a pink-ish tint to them. Is this normal for them?


 
 Huh. So it's the second variant. Mine looks different and has a plain, round button.


----------



## Hisoundfi

thatbeatsguy said:


> Huh. So it's the second variant. Mine looks different and has a plain, round button.


I'm careful about putting iems in my ears. I can't snug them in without causing the drivers to pop and flex every time.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Every time I adjust how they are sitting in my ear the driver gets muffled with even the slightest change in pressure in my ear canal. They sound muffled when this happens. I use them on the job, so it's hard to have to keep fiddling with them to make them sound good.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm going to bring the penon iem out to play today. Already have to say a few minutes and I'm again so impressed with the treble presentation of them. It's the perfect amount and quality of it is very good. I can imagine these being very good for metal and speedy rock music


----------



## peter123

@Hisoundfi

I've got the exact same issue withy pair.


----------



## stevestarr13

Hi
 IEM newbie here. I have always used on ear headphones. I just got an ibasso dap and wanted to try some IEM's. This thread has me very interested.
 I listen to acoustic guitar stuff and some smooth jazz. I don't need thumping bass but well controlled.
 I don't want to spend a ton as I don't know if I will like iem's.
 Can anyone offer some advice on a set as a starting point
 thanks
 Steve


----------



## ZapX629

My recommendation for those genres is VSD3S. I listen to a lot of Jazz (everything from bebop to fusion) and acoustic and they really bring a smile to my face with those genres. A bit warm, laid back and smooth, with brighter treble that will make acoustic instruments shine. Bass is well controlled but doesn't hit hard. More of a softer impact. Not super tight but not bloated or anything. They'll only set you back 45-60 dollars depending where you get them from.


----------



## Hisoundfi

stevestarr13 said:


> Hi
> IEM newbie here. I have always used on ear headphones. I just got an ibasso dap and wanted to try some IEM's. This thread has me very interested.
> I listen to acoustic guitar stuff and some smooth jazz. I don't need thumping bass but well controlled.
> I don't want to spend a ton as I don't know if I will like iem's.
> ...


So you want controlled bass, but what are you looking for in mids and treble? What aspects in each mean most? Also, what will you be using these things for and what environment will you be using them in? Also what over the ear cans are you currently using and prefer? 

I'm trying to get more of a feel for your preferred ss before I jump the gun. 

Based on what you've said so far, I'm thinking kc06 (not kc06a)


----------



## stevestarr13

Hi
 thanks for the quick replies.
 At present I am using a pair of AKG K450's
 I will be listening at home mainly in a quiet environment.
 I like this kind of stuff
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCENKJAxEDc
  
 thanks for the help


----------



## mochill

^+1 definitely


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill How are those ed special edition working out? I should be getting my pair today or tomorrow.


----------



## Baycode

stevestarr13 said:


> Hi
> IEM newbie here. I have always used on ear headphones. I just got an ibasso dap and wanted to try some IEM's. This thread has me very interested.
> I listen to acoustic guitar stuff and some smooth jazz. I don't need thumping bass but well controlled.
> I don't want to spend a ton as I don't know if I will like iem's.
> ...




Hi Steve, best iem for jazz and acoustic in my collection is Having B3 Pro1. Since you have an Ibasso DAP you may drive them without any problems IMO.


----------



## mochill

Very amazing ......and clear


----------



## Hisoundfi

baycode said:


> Hi Steve, best iem for jazz and acoustic in my collection is Having B3 Pro1. Since you have an Ibasso DAP you may drive them without any problems IMO.


+1 good call


----------



## Hisoundfi

If you follow this thread and don't own a penon iem yet, there's something wrong with you.

These are pretty awesome for all live, rock, acoustic, jazz, symphony, alternative, and metal. They play edm decently also, but IMHO their tuning is made for the forementioned stuff. 

If you don't own a pair of penon iem, add them to your next order from penonaudio.com, I promise you won't be disappointed in them.


----------



## peter123

@stevestarr13

I'm with Baycode, go for the Havi Pro (original)


----------



## Salmonelas

Hi stevestarr.
Make an account in Penonaudio.Then buy Havi B3 Pro 1 (old version).Then go to Penon iem in products and you will see that from 77 euros the price has dropped to 7 euros because you already purchased something else.Buy that also,its cheap and good iem for the money.


----------



## Grayson73

bonson said:


> @Ap616
> About TTPOD T1E
> 
> This was enough to convince me to pull the trigger, as i am a Tenore fan and prefer them more than my GR07 1st edition. ( More fun )
> I hope to substitute my Tenore with this TTpod  when they will suffer from TTS ,


 
  
 I also like Tenore more than GR07 MK2 for the same reason


----------



## stevestarr13

salmonelas said:


> Hi stevestarr.
> Make an account in Penonaudio.Then buy Havi B3 Pro 1 (old version).Then go to Penon iem in products and you will see that from 77 euros the price has dropped to 7 euros because you already purchased something else.Buy that also,its cheap and good iem for the money.


 

 I can't see this............put the B3 in my shopping basket, then went back and added the Penon iem's but they are $99


----------



## Netforce

stevestarr13 said:


> I can't see this............put the B3 in my shopping basket, then went back and added the Penon iem's but they are $99


 
 Remove the penon iem, purchase the b3. The price on penon iem should go down, if not send them an email.


----------



## DaaDaa

hisoundfi said:


> If you follow this thread and don't own a penon iem yet, there's something wrong with you.
> 
> These are pretty awesome for all live, rock, acoustic, jazz, symphony, alternative, and metal. They play edm decently also, but IMHO their tuning is made for the forementioned stuff.
> 
> If you don't own a pair of penon iem, add them to your next order from penonaudio.com, I promise you won't be disappointed in them.


 
 do you mind giving us the link to this product? i dont see a penon iem listed anywhere on the site.


----------



## Hisoundfi

dadbeh said:


> do you mind giving us the link to this product? i dont see a penon iem listed anywhere on the site.


 here you go

http://penonaudio.com/PENON-IEM


----------



## p321p

ap616 said:


> Pistons 2.0($25-30) probably have the most bass though I haven't heard them. Followed by Philips SHE3590(10 bucks for great sound! though less techincal than the Pistons) Then T1-E. Then the Tenore. With the other two less, and I haven't heard them yet.


 
 Thanks! Guess my next pair of earphones will the Pistons 2.0. I've been hearing great things from these pair.


----------



## recoilnd

For the PENON iem discount to work you must make an account and be logged in while shopping.


----------



## Salmonelas

Create an account.Then add Havi b3 or any other product you want to buy to your basket.Then go checkout and procced with payment.After you complete purchase go to penon iem and you will see that has a deleted price of 77 euros and below a new price of 7 euros.Add it to your basket and complete purchase again .For the discount to take effect you must buy first something.


----------



## recoilnd

@mochill what seller did you get KZ ED special edition from? I've been browsing aliexpress and found 2 sellers with cheaper prices but new accounts. All they are selling is KZ products. Just not sure if aliexpress buyer protection is legit.


----------



## stevestarr13

thanks


salmonelas said:


> Create an account.Then add Havi b3 or any other product you want to buy to your basket.Then go checkout and procced with payment.After you complete purchase go to penon iem and you will see that has a deleted price of 77 euros and below a new price of 7 euros.Add it to your basket and complete purchase again .For the discount to take effect you must buy first something.


 

 I see how it works now
 I have to pay import tax , do you know if they mail with a reduced price on the import forms. Prices are great there
 Steve


----------



## benandfaith

Re: penon registration. You need to wait for penon to 'approve' the registration by a real person. It happens behind the scenes (no indication in account settings). Only reason i know is because i emailed them asking why the price was still showing full price. Once they processed my registration the discounted pricing showed up.


----------



## peter123

@stevestarr13

They'll put the amount that you ask them to on the form.


----------



## mochill

I got mine from penonaudio


----------



## robervaul

Not found KZ in Penoaudio


----------



## mochill

Was a special offer


----------



## Hisoundfi

robervaul said:


> Not found KZ in Penoaudio


Audiophile secret. If we told you we would have to kill you... 

Jkjk


----------



## quisxx

For those who have heard the havi and takstar pro80, does the havi have as much bass as the takstar?


----------



## peter123

quisxx said:


> For those who have heard the havi and takstar pro80, does the havi have as much bass as the takstar?




No, the Takstars has more bass but the B3 has overall better sq.


----------



## stevestarr13

Thanks Guys for all the help. Waiting for an e-mail now on the import thing.
 The Pensons are showing at $99.99 but when I placed the Havi's in my basket they dropped to $9.99
  
 My wife wants a set now so do you know if I get a $9.99 set if I make a separate order or will she have to set up her own account
  
 Steve


----------



## Wokei

stevestarr13 ....Welcome to headfi ...sorry about your wallet .

Word of warning ..this place is evil ....it suck you in ....keep your Veeza n Massa card ..lol


----------



## stevestarr13

Sorry to be a pain............but.....................are Penon quick to reply to e-mails
 try not to bug you anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 thanks
 Steve


----------



## yalper

are there some more detailed or updated reviews or impressions about penon iems here lately? still, there are a few things to read about these little gems I think..


----------



## Shawn71

yalper said:


> are there some more detailed or updated reviews or impressions about penon iems here lately? still, there are a few things to read about these little gems I think..




I dont think theres a thread started for penon IEMs,so may be its time?


----------



## Shawn71

stevestarr13 said:


> Sorry to be a pain............but.....................are Penon quick to reply to e-mails
> try not to bug you anymore
> thanks
> Steve




They are more friendly to deal with....more than their business. Sometimes the replies get delayed due to some circumstances but mostly they are in time you wld expect.....Rest Assured. I know what you thinkin,being your new/first order with them,it happens to everybody,understanable.


----------



## Shawn71

stevestarr13 said:


> Thanks Guys for all the help. Waiting for an e-mail now on the import thing.
> The Pensons are showing at $99.99 but when I placed the Havi's in my basket they dropped to $9.99
> 
> My wife wants a set now so do you know if I get a $9.99 set if I make a separate order or will she have to set up her own account
> ...




If you already placed an order and paid for it, send them an email (before they dispatch) that you wld like to buy the second pair,hopefully they will just request you to pay for it($9.99) thru paypal again...might ask for addl shipping?not sure....chk w/them.
Btw,if you reguster again w/another acct,still you gonna pay for another item(not accessory) to avail the deal,which is of no difference and makes no sense.....instead you can use ur same acct that you used first....


----------



## stevestarr13

thanks for your advice. It make sense
 Steve


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone know how the Philips Fidelio S1 compares to all the current rage budget IEMs (e.g. Ostry, Tenore, TTPOD-T1E, etc.)?  Would it be an upgrade?  Innerfidelity speaks very well of them.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Anyone know how the Philips Fidelio S1 compares to all the current rage budget IEMs (e.g. Ostry, Tenore, TTPOD-T1E, etc.)?  Would it be an upgrade?  Innerfidelity speaks very well of them.
> 
> Thanks.




I did an a-b with the vsd3s and the S2 (which as far as I understand should sound the same as the S1) a while ago after getting a question about the two from another head-fier. 

If you're interested in it please let me know and I'll PM it to you.

I personally prefer the vsd3s over both the Tenores and the KC06 so it might be useful.


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> I did an a-b with the vsd3s and the S2 (which as far as I understand should sound the same as the S1) a while ago after getting a question about the two from another head-fier.
> 
> If you're interested in it please let me know and I'll PM it to you.
> 
> I personally prefer the vsd3s over both the Tenores and the KC06 so it might be useful.


 
  
 PM sent.


----------



## Pastapipo

slowpickr said:


> Anyone know how the Philips Fidelio S1 compares to all the current rage budget IEMs (e.g. Ostry, Tenore, TTPOD-T1E, etc.)?  Would it be an upgrade?  Innerfidelity speaks very well of them.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 I've got the Philips S1. Have tried the Tenore. TTPODs are coming.
  
 Highs: The treble of the Tenores was too smooth. The Philips are sharper and extrend beautifully.
 Mids: Can't remember very wel, but the tenores seemed a bit dry. I love the Phlilips with the full mids, electric guitar chords sound excellent.
 Bass: Both produce oh so excellent subbass, the Tenores have more in quantity. I crave for quality subbass balance like an addict does for drugs, the Tenores offered pure perfection on this point.
 Soundstage: Philips are with their open design the clear winner here, which is also their biggest weakness, since they're not usable in train or bus due to poor isolation.
 (micro)Details: I can't remember the tenores on this point, sorry. The Philips sound quite detailed, although the Moe-ss01 (eq'd) sound the most detailed of all the IEMS I own.
  
 Would I call them a direct upgrade? No, not instantly, but the Tenores overly smooth highs made them unlistenable to me.


----------



## slowpickr

pastapipo said:


> I've got the Philips S1. Have tried the Tenore. TTPODs are coming.
> 
> Highs: The treble of the Tenores was too smooth. The Philips are sharper and extrend beautifully.
> Mids: Can't remember very wel, but the tenores seemed a bit dry. I love the Phlilips with the full mids, electric guitar chords sound excellent.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the excellent comparison!  Isolation is not that big an issue (I have other IEMs for that).  Think I'll wait for some T1E comparisons before I pull the trigger on the Philips.  The price difference is about $30 to $50 (depending on where the T1E's are purchased).


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> ....
> 
> I personally prefer the vsd3s over both the Tenores and the KC06 so it might be useful.


 
  
 +1 on that, but with KC06A faster/stronger mid-bass punch - that shifted the balance.  Never mind the lack of depth   Waiting to receive VSD3 sometime next week.  Will see how that will stack up against KC06A.
  
 Btw, got both B3 Pro I and T1E from Penonaudio, didn't take it out of the box yet   Got too many toys at once, so I'm exercising my patience since I need to finish HP150 review write up first.  I will be VERY curious how SoundMagic's latest HP150 stacks up against B3 Pro I which could be a close match from everything you guy talk about.  Both need amping, and so far HP150 pairs up incredible well with E11k.  As a matter of fact, I'm ready to throw all my IEMs in the garbage (well, not literally) because HP150 is so good, it has almost an end-game quality sound to my ears.  Just not portable, obviously.  So, I'm hoping B3Pro I might get close to it.


----------



## peter123

@Pastapipo

Sounds as if you enjoy the S1's, I'm glad to hear that


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> @Pastapipo
> 
> Sounds as if you enjoy the S1's, I'm glad to hear that




I really do, thanks for the S2 impressions! You made me pull the trigger


----------



## peter123

@Pastapipo

No problem, it was my pleasure


----------



## Pastapipo

slowpickr said:


> Thanks for the excellent comparison!  Isolation is not that big an issue (I have other IEMs for that).  Think I'll wait for some T1E comparisons before I pull the trigger on the Philips.  The price difference is about $30 to $50 (depending on where the T1E's are purchased).




Glad to hear it was useful  The s1 are kind of cheap over here, paid 45euro for them (opened box).


----------



## sfwalcer

Anywho been putting those TTPOD T1E on constant burn and will give them a spin after a couple of mo' days, but i have yet to hear any major changes at all so far so...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Am not sure i am completely sold that these have boicellulose drivers tbh, but they do sound good and is one of the top bass centric IEMs i have heard not just for their price.
  
 But for the price it's A LOT better than what JVC/ ATH has offered so far. Not as "unique" sounding as the GR07 BE, Ostry KC06 though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer said:


> Anywho been putting those TTPOD T1E on constant burn and will give them a spin after a couple of mo' days, but i have yet to hear any major changes at all so far so...... h34r:
> 
> Am not sure i am completely sold that these have boicellulose drivers tbh, but they do sound good and is one of the top bass centric IEMs i have heard not just for their price.
> 
> But for the price it's A LOT better than what JVC/ ATH has offered so far. Not as "unique" sounding as the GR07 BE, Ostry KC06 though.


I love my GR07BE, but I'm preferring these t1e lately. Main reason being that the highs are good and don't ever get too bright that I ever have to turn them down.


----------



## sfwalcer

ibrahimovic said:


> Ostry is better than T1E? I know its a personal opinion but now I'm confused which one to buy with T1E, Havi and KC06 on my head..


 
 ^
 Personally i prefer the KC06 over both the T1E and even the GR07 BE these days cuz my main portable sources (i.e my Nokia N9) has a weak sauce amp, but they gel CRAZY well with the Ostry KC06 and drives them beautifully with some slight power left. My cellphone can't drive the T1E loud enough to sound amaze balls that's fo' sho.
  
 But really it comes down to personal preferences and sound siggys tbh, if you want a deep, bassy and a clear fun musical sound from top to bottom the T1E is your budget-fi key to audio nirvana. But if you want a musical sound that has very good quality bass with ample quantity that is ALSO a bit analytical with amaze ball wide sound staging/ good 3Desque atmosphere and is crazy easy to drive you can't really go wrong with the Ostry KC06.
  
  
 Havi.......
  


hisoundfi said:


> @sfwalcer
> 
> Burn those babies.
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 yeppp the T1Es bass rumble and speed is better than the GR07 BEs but is still missing that texture i love on the BEs though. It is that texture in the bass that gives it A LOT of depth which makes it sound so unique in my book. The only IEM that has a similar texture to the BE is the KC06.
  
 Hence this is why i would place them as one of the top bass centric iems on all the ones i have posted so far....
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-singolos-pg1644-doppios-pg1197/11970#post_9617130
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-singolos-pg1644-doppios-pg1197/13635#post_9765146
  
 Not quite on the ATH CKS1000/ GR07 BE level but is close. Depending on your sound signature preference they are on par if not better than the JVC FXZ200, Sony XB90EX, Zero Audio Basso, Nuforce NE-700M, Philips Fidelio S2, JVC FXD80, ATH CKN70, Sony XBA-3 to name a few and is better than the Corecool V2, ATH CKS-77X, JVC FX3X, fo' sho. 
  
  
  


bhazard said:


> Sfwalcer needs to finally listen to the Havi. It will convert you to a flat/analytical lover. It did for me. Even the Dunu-DN2000 couldn't beat it for me.


 
  
 ...... Havi would love to hear them one of these days but like i said my portable sources are weak sauce and i mostly use IEMs on the go so i don't really see a need/ good reason to buy them. Ya'll say that they have even less bass quantity than the KC06 which i am sure is not enough for my needs so....plus their looks just doesn't do it for me (i know i am superficial like that). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  


ap616 said:


> MY TURN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Congrats on the BIG HAUL!!!
 Sweet impressions, and would have to agree that these T1E are just as a great bargain as the Tenores/ Sony MH1/C etc, but doesn't really bests them cuz those two are just sooo capable for sooo cheap as well so.... personal sonic preference is KEY!!! 
  
  
  


warrenpchi said:


> I try to be pretty chill and understanding most of the time... but in this case, I felt that was warranted.


 
 ^
 Welp can't say it's not tempting to flip such expensive review samples if i was able to get them in myself, but wouldn't it be A LOT smarter to do it on ebay???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you have to deal with ebay fees and such but c'mon flipping obvious review samples here and making it sooo overt is just plain stupid.
  
 Plus that fool don't even sell them for cheap here on head-fi, so where's the HOOK-UP for the community!!! BOOOOO!!! That's what really gets to me.


----------



## sfwalcer

hisoundfi said:


> I love my GR07BE, but I'm preferring these t1e lately. Main reason being that the highs are good and don't ever get too bright that I ever have to turn them down.


 

 ^
 yeppp sound signature/ personal preference is key. The T1E has more of what i would call a conventional tuning/ sound presentation that has great clarity, dynamics from top to bottom esp. bass quantity and quality but i am just not hearing anything from them that makes them sound THAT unique tbh. I guess i am just CRAZY picky regarding my conventional bass-centric IEMs/gears cuz i have hear so many of them. But yeah for me the bass quality of the GR07 BEs and the Ostry KC06 has similar characteristics as those from my custom modded ortho Fostex T50RPs which has some of the best bass texture/ quality i have heard to date. 
  
 This is the reason i am so harsh regarding those piss_ton cuz to me they just didn't even live up to their hype even in the bass department and that's what they have in abundance sadly. The bass of the Nuforce NE-700M is much more audiophile basshead worthy just like these T1Es, but it's still the conventional variant and nothing really that special sounding even though they have both great quality/ quantity.
  
 Guess what i am trying to say and getting at is that there are differentiations/ layers to what we simply call "bass", and i am sure warren can chime in on this cuz he seems to have more experience with orthodynamic cans such as the LCD lineup along with others. The bass texture of orthos just have this unique quality to them that is tight, deep, and punchy that is just bounces off of your eardrums with effortless ease which makes it very satisfying and in comparison makes most conventional dynamic / BA IEMs sound a bit hollow/ empty and lacking (ie: Philips Fidelio X1).
  
 So far the bass of the GR07 BE, Ostry KC06, ATH CKS1000 (also there but not quite) all have that quality/texture i stated above due to their tuning/ driver housing material???
  
 Hmmm maybe this is what tube roller experiences as well, cuz the Schiit Vali amp has this quality to them as well. It is a bass texture/ sound that has great flavor to them if that makes any sense. LoL


----------



## TooLazy

I haven't been keeping up that much with the thread lately, but now I'm looking for some cheap (read ~$30 at most) and durable IEM. Anything better than the Pistons for that? Maybe something with less bass?


----------



## ZapX629

toolazy said:


> I haven't been keeping up that much with the thread lately, but now I'm looking for some cheap (read ~$30 at most) and durable IEM. Anything better than the Pistons for that? Maybe something with less bass?


 
 Maybe the LG Quadbeat or Quadbeat 2. I dunno if they beat the pistons, but they give great value under $30. They're more of a clear, less bassy sound. Joker gave them a 10/10 value and liked the soundstage and clarity for the price. I haven't heard the Quadbeat 2 but I believe it has a little more bass. 
  


> This is the reason i am so harsh regarding those piss_ton cuz to me they just didn't even live up to their hype even in the bass department and that's what they have in abundance sadly. The bass of the Nuforce NE-700M is much more audiophile basshead worthy just like these T1Es, but it's still the conventional variant and nothing really that special sounding even though they have both great quality/ quantity.


 
 So would you compare it to the NE-700? I had the NE-700x and thought it was a great bass IEM while still maintaining pretty good clarity and detail. I like less bass in my IEMs these days so if they're on that level, probably not for me.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> I love my GR07BE, but I'm preferring these t1e lately. Main reason being that the highs are good and don't ever get too bright that I ever have to turn them down.


 
 That sounds like a reason I would prefer them if I had the BE as I am more sensitive to treble than you and sf I think, and probably most here. Vsonic is usually known for their hot/bright treble it seems, and it seems Ostry is sorta taking to that trend except edgy/energetic. Dunu and Tpeos as well but maybe more peaky than hot. I would say Zero Audio and TTPOD(though they only have two offerings so far) are generally less trebly <--- (dat word doe, tis' interesting)
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> yeppp sound signature/ personal preference is key. The T1E has more of what i would call a conventional tuning/ sound presentation that has great clarity, dynamics from top to bottom esp. bass quantity and quality but i am just not hearing anything from them that makes them sound THAT unique tbh. I guess i am just CRAZY picky regarding my conventional bass-centric IEMs/gears cuz i have hear so many of them. But yeah for me the bass quality of the GR07 BEs and the Ostry KC06 has similar characteristics as those from my custom modded ortho Fostex T50RPs which has some of the best bass texture/ quality i have heard to date.
> 
> This is the reason i am so harsh regarding those piss_ton cuz to me they just didn't even live up to their hype even in the bass department and that's what they have in abundance sadly. The bass of the Nuforce NE-700M is much more audiophile basshead worthy just like these T1Es, but it's still the conventional variant and nothing really that special sounding even though they have both great quality/ quantity.
> ...


 
 "yeppp sound signature/ personal preference is key."
 Truest statement today
  
 I think the FXD80 have pretty great bass texture to me. A bit better than T1-E. And better than Tenore or SHE3590.
  


toolazy said:


> I haven't been keeping up that much with the thread lately, but now I'm looking for some cheap (read ~$30 at most) and durable IEM. Anything better than the Pistons for that? Maybe something with less bass?


 
 Um, Pistons are good under $30. Philips SHE3590 have a little less bass, more balance, and are less refined/technical but great for $10-15 imo. T1-E is a great value at $36! if you can stretch it. I don't know much else below 30 or even $40; someone else will probably chime in.


----------



## sfwalcer

toolazy said:


> I haven't been keeping up that much with the thread lately, but now I'm looking for some cheap (read ~$30 at most) and durable IEM. Anything better than the Pistons for that? Maybe something with less bass?


 

 ^
 Hmmm notice you got the LG Quadbeat 2s, so would you say those are better than the piss_tons???
  
 I still say the Sony MH1/C is better then those LGs and you can get them for only $16 shipped on ebay if you can handle that dumb cable of theirs.....
  
 But something with less bass for around $30 it would have to be the tenores if you can get them used on the sales forums. If you can up your budget a bit and don't want to wait, the TTPOD T1E is a great option. Much better than the piss_tons in terms of dynamics and clarity, with a faster punchier bass, lusher more forward minds and better treble extension. It's not warm, thick/ slow like the piss_tons though if that's what you prefer cuz their sound is more energetic and lively similar to the LG QB2 but more refined. These TTPOD T1E bests those LG fo' sho for me. :  )
  
  
  


> > This is the reason i am so harsh regarding those piss_ton cuz to me they just didn't even live up to their hype even in the bass department and that's what they have in abundance sadly. The bass of the Nuforce NE-700M is much more audiophile basshead worthy just like these T1Es, but it's still the conventional variant and nothing really that special sounding even though they have both great quality/ quantity.
> 
> 
> 
> So would you compare it to the NE-700? I had the NE-700x and thought it was a great bass IEM while still maintaining pretty good clarity and detail. I like less bass in my IEMs these days so if they're on that level, probably not for me.


 
 ^
 Yeppp i was talking about the newer NE-700s, specifically the NE-700M which is just like the 700X but has a mic on it in gold/tan color. And they are indeed a great sounding bass centric IEM that does justice to the mids and highs as well. They got the total package esp. if you are a bass, more specifically a sub bass lover. Makes the JVC FXZ200 sound like an overpriced bass cannon one trick pony that they are. haha


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Congrats on the BIG HAUL!!!
> Sweet impressions, and would have to agree that these T1E are just as a great bargain as the Tenores/ Sony MH1/C etc, but doesn't really bests them cuz those two are just sooo capable for sooo cheap as well so.... personal sonic preference is KEY!!!


 
  Thanks man haha!
  
 I would say as an overall package the T1-E might represent a better value taking into account fit & comfort(subjective though they should work for most everyone I think), build quality & durability, the cable/y-splitter/chin slider, and tips even if they are all capable enough in sound. No build quality/driver issues reported, well yet. No annoying J-cable. And I agree looks are nice too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The T1-E are more unique and not as quite as bland as the either of the others.


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> I think the FXD80 have pretty great bass texture to me. A bit better than T1-E. And better than Tenore or SHE3590.


 
 ^
 i actually REALLY liked/enjoyed those FXD80 when i had them in for an audition. My head-fi audio journey would probably have been VERY different now if i had them from the beginning instead of the FXD70s. haha Now those FXD70s is what i would call HOT TREBLE. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But overall despite they were pretty balanced across the board and was pretty fun sounding, they just sound a bit tiny (not really congested but more no BIG SOUND WOW factor wise) despite their open back design.
  
 The FXD80 is still a very capable/ good sounding iem, but i have hear better back then (ie: GR07 BE/ Sony XBA-3) and didn't feel like i really needed them in my collection if you knowhatimeng so....
  
 The sound of these TTPOD T1Es in comparison will make those FXD80s sound a bit tiny/ cold and artificial cuz carbon nano tube iems seems to all have those traits for some reason.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

Topping nx1 is really good except for two things...

#1 where is the bass boost button? :-[ 

#2 what's up with all the EMI on this? It's not really for portable use if you can't use it with a cell phone without the static.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Nx1 is awesome, but it also makes me appreciate my fiio e6 that much more for what it is capable of


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> Thanks man haha!
> 
> I would say as an overall package the T1-E might represent a better value taking into account fit & comfort(subjective though they should work for most everyone I think), build quality & durability, the cable/y-splitter/chin slider, and tips even if they are all capable enough in sound. No build quality/driver issues reported, well yet. No annoying J-cable. And I agree looks are nice too!
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 yeppp, the T1-E has amazing comfort for me, crazy light easy/ simple insertion with zero driver flex. Sounds great no matter which tips you throw on them so their sound is pretty consistent.
  
 Besides the springy/ slightly rubbery cable there's not much to complain about really. One of the most comfy IEMs i have tried to date. :  )
  
*edit:* forgot to mention that they isolation is pretty well, better than the Ostry KC06 and not vacuum seal like the tenores so it's right in between which is above average for me as mochill already stated.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Topping nx1 is really good except for two things...
> 
> #1 where is the bass boost button? :-[ *nNo Bass Boost ..only Low n High Gain *
> 
> #2 what's up with all the EMI on this? It's not really for portable use if you can't use it with a cell phone without the static. *Me dont use with cell phone ...but when me used with me samsung S2 ...not that bad EMI ...sorry to hear that ..also me dont like rubber band covering the screen of phone ....cant access the phone screen ...*


----------



## bhazard

Ah review samples. That would have been nice on my wallet if I was ever able to get them. lol.
  
 Problem is, if a manufacturer was gracious enough to provide one, I could never bring myself to slam the product if it wasn't very good. With user provide reviews, there is no incentive. It's why Newegg and Amazon user reviews are so highly coveted and looked upon.


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> i actually REALLY liked/enjoyed those FXD80 when i had them in for an audition. My head-fi audio journey would probably have been VERY different now if i had them from the beginning instead of the FXD70s. haha Now those FXD70s is what i would call HOT TREBLE. LoL
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha! I sorta like them, but not as much now that I have the T1-E, Havi B3 Pro 1, and Tenore. These named fit my signature preferences better. I am really curious what they would get on Joker's scale as the FXD80 are an 8.7 which is great for $60-65 now.  I am really sensitive to treble, and I have to EQ the FXD80s down because of their brightness. Otherwise I realize they are pretty capable as you said. I need to sell them & my Astrotecs as they don't fit me & my tastes well, and someone else should be enjoying them! I also have Auvio tips with them.
  
 Again, correct! The T1-E is way more natural in the mids and especially highs to me. The T1-E are big, hifi energy that's non-fatiguing, love em'... so dang fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> yeppp, the T1-E has amazing comfort for me, crazy light easy/ simple insertion with zero driver flex. Sounds great no matter which tips you throw on them so their sound is pretty consistent.
> 
> Besides the springy/ slightly rubbery cable there's not much to complain about really. One of the most comfy IEMs i have tried to date. :  )
> ...


 
 I don't think I will EVER find a better fit than them, period. Just so nice, fairly good isolation, extremely comfortable like you said. Pop em' in and forget, lose yourself to the music provided you found a tip size&depth that fit your ear. I haven't tip rolled since the wide bore stock mediums just do it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The cable is greatly, solidly made and protected, just the memory is slightly annoying. That's my only (small)beef too. All three of our impressions of them seem to somewhat fall in line with each other, which is great. We need consistency for hype haha! Audiohurric4ne didn't like them for metal, which he said is 99.9% of his library, otherwise I think he said they were good. Mochill had a few impressions too. I'm half expecting to maybe get a few questions on them cause of their sweet looks imo.
  
 I could see that about the isolation; though I haven't heard an ostrich. The Havi would also fall in between for me.


wokei said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > Topping nx1 is really good except for two things...
> ...


 
 I get bad EMI from both of my amps with my Droid RAZR MAXX HD; airplane mode is a must for me. Though I haven't really used them on the go yet.
 Could use the velcro maybe?


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Ah review samples. That would have been nice on my wallet if I was ever able to get them. lol.
> 
> *Problem is, if a manufacturer was gracious enough to provide one, I could never bring myself to slam the product if it wasn't very good. *With user provide reviews, there is no incentive. It's why Newegg and Amazon user reviews are so highly coveted and looked upon.


 
 ^
 Welp you don't have to "slam" it per se if it wasn't any good. Just simply state how it sounds/ performs would be more than suffice tbh. I have gotten deals/ free stuff that other head-fier hooked me up but that didn't stop me from stating how i honestly felt about them. Though i did feel that i was killin' their hype buzz a bit with my honest take on them. haha
  
 WHO AM I KIDDING I UTTERLY OBLITERATED THAT TDK MT300 HYPE TRAIN/ THREAD THOSE CANNED LAND DOODS SO GRACIOUSLY HOOKED ME UP WITH. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  


ap616 said:


> Haha! I sorta like them, *but not as much now that I have the T1-E, Havi B3 Pro 1, and Tenore.* These named fit my signature preferences better. I am really curious what they would get on Joker's scale as the FXD80 are an 8.7 which is great for $60-65 now.  I am really sensitive to treble, and I have to EQ the FXD80s down because of their brightness. Otherwise I realize they are pretty capable as you said. I need to sell them & my Astrotecs as they don't fit me & my tastes well, and someone else should be enjoying them! I also have Auvio tips with them.
> 
> Again, correct! The T1-E is way more natural in the mids and especially highs to me. The T1-E are big, hifi energy that's non-fatiguing, love em'... so dang fun
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Damn it ya'll keep talkin' about those Havi B3 Pro 1s, but the bass quantity is REALLY stopping me from getting them. Do they REALLY have less bass than the original Ostry KC06???
  
 Do they even have any sub bass at all??? LoL


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> Damn it ya'll keep talkin' about those Havi B3 Pro 1s, but the bass quantity is REALLY stopping me from getting them. Do they REALLY have less bass than the original Ostry KC06???
> 
> Do they even have any sub bass at all??? LoL


 
 Less midbass than the KC06. More subbass than the RE-400.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Less midbass than the KC06. More subbass than the RE-400.


 

 ^
 LMAO that doesn't tell me anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i would think everything has mo' subbass than those Chinaman REs. haha j/k


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... not really.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hory shiet. Since when was the Master Troll here? *Why* is he here? Most of all, *why didn't you guys tell me?!?!*
  
 O Master Troll, we worship your majesty and your trolling prowess...
 All hail the Master Troll! *ALL HAIL I SAY!*


----------



## jcwyly

They may not have natural bass but they really really handle a bit of EQ well on the low end. When powered properly of course.
  
 On a side note I mayyy have just jumped into the full size cans pretty heavily so it's possible that the T1E will be my last Asian IEM for a while...


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hory shiet. Since when was the Master Troll here? *Why* is he here? Most of all, *why didn't you guys tell me?!?!*
> 
> O Master Troll, we worship your majesty and your trolling prowess...
> All hail the Master Troll! *ALL HAIL I SAY!*


 
 ^
 Thanks for the kind words of worship but ehhh don't be a delulu fan boi meng!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ehhh i have been on this thread since its inception but just haven't posted much, been on lurk mode most of the tyme until ya'll got me interested in those TTPOD T1-Es. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Guess i got trolled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


jcwyly said:


> They may not have natural bass but they really really handle a bit of EQ well on the low end. When powered properly of course.
> 
> On a side note I mayyy have just jumped into the full size cans pretty heavily so it's possible that the T1E will be my last Asian IEM for a while...


 
 ^
 You seriously ain't gonna try VSonic upcoming VSD5s??? RIGHT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Holding out for those meng, damn it hurry the Fff up VSonic.


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> Damn it ya'll keep talkin' about those Havi B3 Pro 1s, but the bass quantity is REALLY stopping me from getting them. Do they REALLY have less bass than the original Ostry KC06???
> 
> Do they even have any sub bass at all??? LoL


 
 I think Bhazard is probably right on; they have a sufficient amount, just not really impactful. It fits the signature nicely. Something with less would not sound too good to me I don't think. Yes, the quantity overall isn't near the T1-E and a little closer to the Tenore, though still not too close lol. I think the sub-bass layer and mid-bass punch is of nice quality though, again, not impactful. I agree, better in the sub-bass doe. With the Havi it's more about the mids, highs, crispness, layering, separation, soundstage, and balance than bass. I quite like them after tip rolling some. I don't like the fit that much though, so I'm glad skipped something like the VSD3S...


----------



## Ap616

jcwyly said:


> They may not have natural bass but they really really handle a bit of EQ well on the low end. When powered properly of course.
> 
> On a side note I mayyy have just jumped into the full size cans pretty heavily so it's possible that the T1E will be my last Asian IEM for a while...


 
 Well, good thing you picked a good solid offering that's BUILT for the last one


----------



## altrunox

sfwalcer said:


> You seriously ain't gonna try VSonic upcoming VSD5s??? RIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bet that VSD5 will be released only next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I loved my VSD3S, and I`m really looking for the VSD5.


----------



## twister6

Holly crap, why didn't I buy Havi B3 Pro I earlier?!?  Just listening to these out of the box right now, and grinning from one ear to the other.  Very detailed sound, AMAZING sound stage.  NO need for amp driving it from AP100, though that DAP has a strong internal amp to begin with.  Regarding bass, it's there in a perfect quality and above average quantity but it's not on the same level as mid-bass punch of KC06A or sub-bass of VSD3S.  It's either me getting older and re-evaluating my listening habits, or after recent review of HP150, but I'm shifting away from commercial v-shaped or bass-head IEMs/phones.
  
 Btw, listening to B3ProI with included large hybrid tips (the best balance between bass and mids/treble due to smaller diameter bore opening and longer hybrid stem) with only 10min of burn in time - and I'm loving it!!!  Works both with wire down and up, but in-ear fitment better with wire up.  Need to burn in more before final assessment since I'm not sure if bass will settle down and upper mids/treble will get brighter and/or smoother, etc.  So far these sound closer to balanced-neutral signature due to a noticeable bass impact (though not in a big quantity, but great quality) and neutral/reference like highs.  RE400 sounds veiled in comparison to Havis, not as much details in upper mids/treble and more neutral bass.  Will burn in more and come back with more impressions later.  I didn't even get to amping it, and I can tell for sure it will improve the details
  
 Oh, and TT1E is next on the list to test.


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> I think Bhazard is probably right on; *they have a sufficient amount, just not really impactful.* It fits the signature nicely. Something with less would not sound too good to me I don't think. Yes, the quantity overall isn't near the T1-E and a little closer to the Tenore, though still not too close lol. I think the sub-bass layer and mid-bass punch is of nice quality though, again, *not impactful*. I agree, better in the sub-bass doe. With the Havi it's more about the mids, highs, crispness, layering, separation, soundstage, and balance than bass. I quite like them after tip rolling some. *I don't like the fit that much though, so I'm glad skipped something like the VSD3S...*


 
 ^
 God please don't tell me those B3 Pro 1s have soft bass??? If they have the same quantity/ quality as the tenores i would be happy with that, but i can't stand soft, slow, thick bass tbh. I need that punchiness, slam, depth and some speed for the music i listen to esp. for my hip hop needs which is mostly Korean Hip Hop. haha : P
  
 i have reservations regarding how these B3s would fit me as well, hence why i am still holding out. :  (
  
 But i probably don't have a problem with them i hope just like the new VSonic VSD overears lineup.
  
  
  


altrunox said:


> I bet that VSD5 will be released only next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 i REALLY hope not, cuz if so that would SUCK. But look on the bright side, that would give us wayyy more than enough tyme to save up for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and just to proof that i ain't trollin' ya'll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/1905#post_10671076
  
 ^
 Wokei achieved god_hood troll_hood right derrrr!!! 
  
 Congrats you're a BIG boi now, just made the big leagues. hoho


----------



## ZapX629

Just go ahead and get the VSD3 or VSD3S, man. It'll give you a taste of the new Vsonic line and you can always sell it later. What's 50 bucks in this hobby? You know you want to.


----------



## sfwalcer

twister6 said:


> Holly crap, why didn't I buy Havi B3 Pro I earlier?!?  Just listening to these out of the box right now, and grinning from one ear to the other.  Very detailed sound, AMAZING sound stage.  NO need for amp driving it from AP100, though that DAP has a strong internal amp to begin with.  Regarding bass, it's there in a perfect quality and above average quantity but it's not on the same level as mid-bass punch of KC06A or sub-bass of VSD3S.  It's either me getting older and re-evaluating my listening habits, or after recent review of HP150, but I'm shifting away from commercial v-shaped or bass-head IEMs/phones.
> 
> Btw, listening to B3ProI with included large hybrid tips (the best balance between bass and mids/treble due to smaller diameter bore opening and longer hybrid stem) with only 10min of burn in time - and I'm loving it!!!  Works both with wire down and up, but in-ear fitment better with wire up.  Need to burn in more before final assessment since I'm not sure if bass will settle down and upper mids/treble will get brighter and/or smoother, etc.  So far these sound closer to balanced-neutral signature due to a noticeable bass impact (though not in a big quantity, but great quality) and neutral/reference like highs.  RE400 sounds veiled in comparison to Havis, not as much details in upper mids/treble and more neutral bass.  Will burn in more and come back with more impressions later.  I didn't even get to amping it, and I can tell for sure it will improve the details
> 
> Oh, and TT1E is next on the list to test.


 

 ^
 ahahahahahaha HYPED!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let me know how the bass plays out. Anyone wanna' hook me up with a set to audition or something.


----------



## twister6

Just had a few minutes with T1E.  Definitely needs a burn in, because I got an impression from reading all the impressoins about these having a strong bass while out of the box it's a bit overwhelming with upper mids (almost mid forward, throwing off balance).  But I hope mids will settle down and bass will rise up   Btw, AWESOME design and I like those funky hybrid tips!


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ahahahahahaha HYPED!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Need to burn in for sure before talking about bass.  The same with T1E.  I don't buy into hype, just trust my ears


----------



## sfwalcer

twister6 said:


> Need to burn in for sure before talking about bass.  The same with T1E.  I don't buy into hype, just trust my ears


 

 ^
 Neither do i, why you think i wanna hear those B3s for myself.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6

Throw a bright sounding amp/dac on those puppies and tip roll till you find a complete sealing tip.


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> God please don't tell me those B3 Pro 1s have soft bass??? If they have the same quantity/ quality as the tenores i would be happy with that, but i can't stand soft, slow, thick bass tbh. I need that punchiness, slam, depth and some speed for the music i listen to esp. for my hip hop needs which is mostly Korean Hip Hop. haha : P
> 
> i have reservations regarding how these B3s would fit me as well, hence why i am still holding out. :  (
> ...


 
 I don't knows about their bass being soft. Not the same quantity as the Tenore, but I haven't used narrow bore like twister has. It's not thick, it's not slow either. It's got a very light, but nevertheless, punchy-ness to me. Speed yes. Depth yes. Slam no.
  
 The fit should be good if the Vsonics fit ya. I have fairly small outer ears. And to be honest I just like cable down more, so that's part of it. The bi flanges won't fit me either.
  
 They are very unique for the price just like T1-E.


twister6 said:


> Just had a few minutes with T1E.  Definitely needs a burn in, because I got an impression from reading all the impressoins about these having a strong bass while out of the box it's a bit overwhelming with upper mids (almost mid forward, throwing off balance).  But I hope mids will settle down and bass will rise up   Btw, AWESOME design and I like those funky hybrid tips!


 
 That's weird. It is big bass with the right songs, but I don't find the upper mids forward. And I am sensitive there. The Havi are more upper mid/lower treble forward in my opinion. The T1-E are a bit smoother to me.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6

PS those hybrid tips look cool but work for crap IMHO. Only tips in that whole stash ghat worked were the wide bore tips. Try something along the lines of the mh1 or sony hybrids. Trust me on this one, avoid those hybrid tips


----------



## Wokei

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> God please don't tell me those B3 Pro 1s have soft bass??? If they have the same quantity/ quality as the tenores i would be happy with that, but i can't stand soft, slow, thick bass tbh. I need that punchiness, slam, depth and some speed for the music i listen to esp. for my hip hop needs which is mostly Korean Hip Hop. haha : P
> 
> 
> ...




Aiks ...me ...me ...got mentioned by Massa Troll himself ....haha ....me not big league ..me different league haha.....me also holding out of Havi ...soft bass is a big big me no no ....


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> @twister6
> 
> PS those hybrid tips look cool but work for crap IMHO. Only tips in that whole stash ghat worked were the wide bore tips. Try something along the lines of the mh1 or sony hybrids. Trust me on this one, avoid those hybrid tips


 
 +1 if you're talking about the T1-E and those cool colored ones. The white wide-bore mediums are what I use. The Sony hybrids would give me too much bass I feel, but then again I can't tell a huge difference between tips and agree with sf on their awesome sound consistency... if they are sealing properly
  
 Never mind, probably not.


----------



## jcwyly

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You seriously ain't gonna try VSonic upcoming VSD5s??? RIGHT!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe I'm a blasphemer but I haven't really been into the vsonic sound so I didn't event get the VSD3S. Though they seem to be getting some pretty serious hype from _someone_ in here...
  
 Almost enough that I might even put aside my prejudices and get them, but I just spend the equivalent of like 25-30 chinese IEMs on desktop gear. Maybe next paycheck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... If I still feel like it after a few weeks with top-notch full cans


----------



## noobstone

Have anyone here heard the Pioneer SE-CL751? AMAZING Basshead IEMs. Just heard them at my local earphone shop. Amped to a E07K with +4 in bass and -1 in treble, it pretty much beats any other bass-emphasized earphones I've head! Bass is pretty boomy but its plenty well controlled for the insane amount of bass there is! Sounds pretty much like the vPulse/Bass Colours with MUCH stronger low end! Bass isn't that fast, but it hits HARD. Heard it for about 10 mins but I'm probably gonna get it. Def recommend for bassheads! Sold locally for 39.99USD, found it on Amazon for 49.90USD!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Kz ed special edition is a powerhouse iem. Bass is strong, fast, and tone is great. Mids are beautiful and powerful. Highs are crisp and detailed without being sibilant whatsoever. 

Cable is awesome. Housings are built like tanks. I'm not off the t1e wagon yet, but now these kzedse are giving them a fight. 

Oh Ya, they are only $13-$15 usd on aliexpress. 

GET THEM


----------



## bowei006

@warrenpchi
  

  
 10/10


----------



## twister6

Second impressions for B3Pro and T1E, still no burn in.  Figured I listened for a few minutes late last night, so will take another listen with fresh ears in the morning.
  
 T1E, using white tips with wide bore since those give the best balance between lows and highs - these still sounds mid forward.  Definitely not basshead headphones, good quality of bass, but it's not balanced with upper mids.  Could it be variation between units?  Considering low price (and super discounted dx.com pricing), everything is possible.  Could upper mids will settle down and bass will come up?  Possible too, but I don't expect drastic changes.  Could I be a bit too sensitive to highs?  Also possible, but the balance is clearly shifted toward mid-centric sound signature with my clear pair from Penonaudio.  Btw, these do look like a masterpiece!!!  I just snapped a few close up pictures for my review, and the clear housing reveals amazing design details inside of these units.
  
 B3Pro I - I'm in love with these phones!!!  Of course, need a burn in, but using large size hybrid tips with red core bass quantity is better than T1E.  It's more balanced with the rest of the spectrum.  There is definitely mid-bass punch but it's not as fast/aggressive.  It's not "rounded" slow like VSD3S, more aggressive than that, but not the same as KC06A or IM50.  There is also a healthy amount of sub-bass which comes out whenever song calls for it, so you don't have to suffer through "booming" bleed all the time.
  
 Next impression will be after 10-15hrs burn in.
  
 ... update: just setup X5 with T1E for burn in and I hear more bass!!!  Looks like source dependent since I was driving it directly from AP100.


----------



## TooLazy

ap616 said:


> Um, Pistons are good under $30. Philips SHE3590 have a little less bass, more balance, and are less refined/technical but great for $10-15 imo. T1-E is a great value at $36! if you can stretch it. I don't know much else below 30 or even $40; someone else will probably chime in.


 
  


zapx629 said:


> Maybe the LG Quadbeat or Quadbeat 2. I dunno if they beat the pistons, but they give great value under $30. They're more of a clear, less bassy sound. Joker gave them a 10/10 value and liked the soundstage and clarity for the price. I haven't heard the Quadbeat 2 but I believe it has a little more bass.


 
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Hmmm notice you got the LG Quadbeat 2s, so would you say those are better than the piss_tons???
> 
> I still say the Sony MH1/C is better then those LGs and you can get them for only $16 shipped on ebay if you can handle that dumb cable of theirs.....
> ...


 
  
 Thanks guys!
  
 @sfwalcer: I haven't heart the Pistons yet, they just seem to be the most ubiquitously recommended phone in this price range. I like the QB2 quit a lot with the right tips but they aren't in the best condition at this point which is party why I'm looking for a new 'beater' IEM. I'm not a fan of the QB2's flat cable and I heard that the Sony has a much worse one, so that's out. The biggest problem with the QB2's sound is that they can get pretty muddy with busier music. Are the others faster? Also where to get the TTPOD? On Penon they are way more expensive.
  
 @Ap616: I've heard the Philips and I'm not a huge fan. It's great for the price and easily available but I recall them being way behind in sound compared to the QB2, sadly.


----------



## ZapX629

Ah, I didn't know you had the QB2. I was more talking about the first version, but I'm not sure how different they are and they still have the flat cable you don't like. The only other things I've heard in that price range are the VSD1 and 1S which sound great, but they're more like 40 and some people have had durability issues.


----------



## peter123

The original QB are really bass light and I definitely prefer the QB2 over them.

I would recommend the vsd3(s) over the vsd1(s) since they're similar priced and an overall upgrade.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

hisoundfi said:


> Kz ed special edition is a powerhouse iem. Bass is strong, fast, and tone is great. Mids are beautiful and powerful. Highs are crisp and detailed without being sibilant whatsoever.
> 
> Cable is awesome. Housings are built like tanks. I'm not off the t1e wagon yet, but now these kzedse are giving them a fight.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which seller did you get them from?


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> I would recommend the vsd3(s) over the vsd1(s) since they're similar priced and an overall upgrade.


 
 Yes, definitely this. I'm not sure how they'd be as a beater, but I'd buy them over the VSD1 at that price point.


----------



## bhazard

Anyone interested in my Vivo Xplay 3S before I put it up for sale? If you have the necessary LTE bands, its a beast of a phone/audio/movie player.


----------



## Ap616

toolazy said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @sfwalcer: I haven't heart the Pistons yet, they just seem to be the most ubiquitously recommended phone in this price range. I like the QB2 quit a lot with the right tips but they aren't in the best condition at this point which is party why I'm looking for a new 'beater' IEM. I'm not a fan of the QB2's flat cable and I heard that the Sony has a much worse one, so that's out. The biggest problem with the QB2's sound is that they can get pretty muddy with busier music. Are the others faster? Also where to get the TTPOD? On Penon they are way more expensive.
> 
> @Ap616: I've heard the Philips and I'm not a huge fan. It's great for the price and easily available but I recall them being way behind in sound compared to the QB2, sadly.


 
 Yeah, the Philips aren't quite as good as the QB2 I wouldn't think. Signature preference plays a role always though. Still the T1-E is probably a better phone than the VSD1S or Pistons or QB(2) or Philips. 
  
 These are the only places I can find them for cheaper right now, besides $45 and over: http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-335002#.U96GPYBdVdo
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTPOD-T1E-Enhanced-Bass-HIFI-Music-Dual-Dynamic-Headset-For-MP3-Mobile-PC-/351132979532?_trksid=p2054897.l5658
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTPOD-T1E-Enhanced-Bass-HIFI-Music-Dual-Dynamic-Headset-For-MP3-Mobile-PC-/351123586283?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
  
 Hope it helps! It is a great iem for the money. Also, I think they would make a good beater iem; they seem really really durable. Time will tell. But I would feel comfortable throwing em' in a bag and working out with them even.


----------



## Pastapipo

bhazard said:


> Anyone interested in my Vivo Xplay 3S before I put it up for sale? If you have the necessary LTE bands, its a beast of a phone/audio/movie player.




Why are you getting rid of it? (I'm happy with my lg g2, just interested)


----------



## bhazard

pastapipo said:


> Why are you getting rid of it? (I'm happy with my lg g2, just interested)


 
 It doesn't have LTE bands for T-Mobile, and I couldn't take the slow data speeds anymore. Lack of dev support hurts it too (i flash cyanogenmod and many other roms all the time).
  
 As far as hardware wise and sound wise though, nothing beats it. My OnePlus One just doesn't have that awesome screen and ESS DAC, which I'm going to miss until the Geek Wave comes out.


----------



## bhazard

Wow, the OnePlus One can actually drive the Havi pretty well. There is some secret sauce in that unknown DAC/Amp just waiting to be unleashed.
  
 Got the KZ special in. Maybe it needs burn in or special tips? Its good for the price, but I'm not blown away by it.
  
 What beats the Havi SQ wise? The Altone200?


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> Wow, the OnePlus One can actually drive the Havi pretty well. There is some secret sauce in that unknown DAC/Amp just waiting to be unleashed.
> 
> Got the KZ special in. Maybe it needs burn in or special tips? Its good for the price, but I'm not blown away by it.
> 
> What beats the Havi SQ wise? The Altone200?


 
  
 You have the One Plus One?


----------



## bowei006

Yes I do


----------



## DJScope

bowei006 said:


> Yes I do


 
  
 You lucky bugger! Can I get an invite?


----------



## sfwalcer

bowei006 said:


> Yes I do


 

 ^
 LMAO dat ova' hyped piece of ****. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One of the worst hyped products of all tyme. Mad disappointed with what those trolls offered.
  
 And i thought it would actually be a game changer or something. haha Oppo knows how to shill/sell hype fo' sho.


----------



## Wokei

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LMAO dat ova' hyped piece of ****.
> 
> One of the worst hyped products of all tyme. Mad disappointed with what those trolls offered.
> ...




" Invite " is a joke ..when you can see OnePkusOne phone selling in Aliexpress with inflated price .....creating marketing hype for 3rd party seller to make a killing....


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
... they got their eyez on da' hype pri$$$$e.


----------



## encoreAC

bhazard said:


> Anyone interested in my Vivo Xplay 3S before I put it up for sale? If you have the necessary LTE bands, its a beast of a phone/audio/movie player.


 
  
 Hi bhazard, do you still have your XE800? Gonna decide between them and the VSD3S. Your opinion on that?
 They are on sale for only 300RMB on Taobao.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Second impressions for B3Pro and T1E, still no burn in.  Figured I listened for a few minutes late last night, so will take another listen with fresh ears in the morning.
> 
> T1E, using white tips with wide bore since those give the best balance between lows and highs - these still sounds mid forward.  Definitely not basshead headphones, good quality of bass, but it's not balanced with upper mids.  Could it be variation between units?  Considering low price (and super discounted dx.com pricing), everything is possible.  Could upper mids will settle down and bass will come up?  Possible too, but I don't expect drastic changes.  Could I be a bit too sensitive to highs?  Also possible, but the balance is clearly shifted toward mid-centric sound signature with my clear pair from Penonaudio.  Btw, these do look like a masterpiece!!!  I just snapped a few close up pictures for my review, and the clear housing reveals amazing design details inside of these units.
> 
> ...


Something has got to be wrong here. There's no way the b3 has more bass than the t1e. Also, if anything, my t1e's high mids and treble are on the lower side of the sound spectrum. It's got to be either a seal problem or a manufacturer defect. Are you sure you have a good seal? Did you try tip rolling?


----------



## Shawn71

Penon audio has FiiO E11K on sale for $65. 

 http://penonaudio.com/FiiO-E11K


----------



## Hisoundfi

shawn71 said:


> Penon audio has FiiO E11K on sale for $65.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/FiiO-E11K


not to knock it without trying it, but the ergonomics are meh. How can a brotha use it in pocket with the layout it has? It's cool looking but good luck deciding which part goes in your pocket first. 

I supposed dials down but then you're navigating your hand around your 3.5 jumper and iem cable just to get to the controls. By the time you get to them everyone around you has pretty much come to the conclusion that you're playing pocket pool


----------



## Charliemotta

I guess that's why it's $65.  Go with a Topping NX1 = $37  *♫♫*


----------



## bhazard

encoreac said:


> Hi bhazard, do you still have your XE800? Gonna decide between them and the VSD3S. Your opinion on that?
> They are on sale for only 300RMB on Taobao.


 
 The XE800 is on the level of the GR07 and GR07BE. It would be better than the VSD3S, although I have not heard the VSD3S yet.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LMAO dat ova' hyped piece of ****.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The phone itself is outstanding. Now that I know it has a beefier amp/dac than most Snapdragon 801 smartphones, it absolutely slaughters anything you can get for $350.
  
 BUT
  
 That doesn't mean anything if no one can buy it. I was lucky enough to be an "early supporter" in their forums and got an invite.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> not to knock it without trying it, but the ergonomics are meh. How can a brotha use it in pocket with the layout it has? It's cool looking but good luck deciding which part goes in your pocket first.
> 
> I supposed dials down but then you're navigating your hand around your 3.5 jumper and iem cable just to get to the controls. By the time you get to them everyone around you has pretty much come to the conclusion that you're playing pocket pool




yeah and the gap size on either sides of new curved top & bottom for piggy backing daps.


----------



## slowpickr

@Wokei
  
 That's the most outlandish thing I've ever seen on Head-Fi...


----------



## Shawn71

charliemotta said:


> I guess that's why it's $65.  Go with a Topping NX1 = $37  *♫♫*




Yeah its a huge power house.....not in size but 120hrs battery pack and efficient to drive any IEM thrown at it. (and yeah maybe some power hungry HPs)


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> Yeah its a huge power house.....not in size but 120hrs battery pack and efficient to drive any IEM thrown at it. (and yeah maybe some power hungry HPs)


 

 Haven't tried NX1 yet and 120hr does sound like a lot, but I have not a single doubt in my mind the sound quality of E11k will be superior to it.  It's not a big deal when you are dealing with budget IEMs, but once you get in to high resolution headphones, it becomes more apparent.  With HP150 it takes it to another level.  Btw, ergonomics of E11k is not that bad.  Here it is in comparison to E18.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The EMI on the nx1 is bothersome. I can't go in pocket with my phone without going airplane mode. royal PITA


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> The EMI on the nx1 is bothersome. I can't go in pocket with my phone without going airplane mode. royal PITA




hmm....I have E11 but never had ny issues with the weighty 3G when paired......so fiio excels there?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fiio e6 is the schiit. Enough eq settings to get the sound you want, enough battery power to get you through the day, light and small enough to almost be unnoticeable, doesn't take up much pocket space, plenty powerful, and only $25 usd. Sure it isn't designed for high end stuff, but honestly I don't think many of us use our high end iems for portable uses. My under $50 stuff usually makes it out of the house with me while the over $50 stuff waits at home.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Something has got to be wrong here. There's no way the b3 has more bass than the t1e. Also, if anything, my t1e's high mids and treble are on the lower side of the sound spectrum. It's got to be either a seal problem or a manufacturer defect. Are you sure you have a good seal? Did you try tip rolling?


 
  
 That's exactly why I'm scratching my head.  As I mentioned in my impression, I went through a lot of tips, not a n00b   Manufacturing defect, thinking that would be a little more "catastrophic" with overall sound.  Tested it this morning, driving from X5, HM700, and AP100, even tried amping.  These T1E, and btw from Penonaudio and not dx, are mid forward.  They have good bass and it's a nice quality for sure, but upper mids have a boost which reduces low end quantity perception.  Also, upper mids sounds a bit bright and kind of thin.  The sound is great if you EQ these a bit, but out of the box and after 15hrs of continuous burn-in, that's what it is.  And relative to T1E, Have B3Pro 1 bass is stronger and more powerful, especially sub-bass.  Maybe I got T1E tuned as T1?!?  Will post pictures later...  Looks like masterpiece, just sound performance is not what I expected relative to bass.  But for sure these are great headphones!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> That's exactly why I'm scratching my head.  As I mentioned in my impression, I went through a lot of tips, not a n00b   Manufacturing defect, thinking that would be a little more "catastrophic" with overall sound.  Tested it this morning, driving from X5, HM700, and AP100, even tried amping.  These T1E, and btw from Penonaudio and not dx, are mid forward.  They have good bass and it's a nice quality for sure, but upper mids have a boost which reduces low end quantity perception.  Also, upper mids sounds a bit bright and kind of thin.  The sound is great if you EQ these a bit, but out of the box and after 15hrs of continuous burn-in, that's what it is.  And relative to T1E, Have B3Pro 1 bass is stronger and more powerful, especially sub-bass.  Maybe I got T1E tuned as T1?!?  Will post pictures later...  Looks like masterpiece, just sound performance is not what I expected relative to bass.  But for sure these are great headphones!!!


it sounds like you got the t1


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> it sounds like you got the t1


 
 That, or he has the B3 Pro *2*, which has more bass than the Pro 1. Anything can happen.


----------



## twister6

Neah, got Havi B3Pro I
  

  
 TTPOD is labeled on the box everywhere as T1-Enhanced.  Here are the close up pictures (a thing of beauty!!!!).  I used hybrid tips just for a picture since they look cool, but actually use wide bore white tips for testing.
  

  

  

  

  
 Is that how yours look?


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried NX1 yet and 120hr does sound like a lot, but I have not a single doubt in my mind the sound quality of E11k will be superior to it.  It's not a big deal when you are dealing with budget IEMs, but once you get in to high resolution headphones, it becomes more apparent.  With HP150 it takes it to another level.  Btw, ergonomics of E11k is not that bad.  Here it is in comparison to E18.


 
  
 The E11k looks really sexy, tried it with any high impedance headphone?
 And what about the hiss with IEMs?
  


twister6 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 T1 comes in a brownish box and T1-E comes in a black box.


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> hmm....I have E11 but never had ny issues with the weighty 3G when paired......so fiio excels there?


 
  
 E11k is dead quiet with resolution suitable for neutral/reference phones.  I guess if you don't require high level of details and just need a sound step up from a lo-fi or mid-fi mp3 player, NX1 would be a perfect solution!  I don't even know if 1.5x-2x price difference will warrant a double improvement in sound quality since I don't have NX1.  One thing for sure, FiiO guys don't just pick components with a better spec and find combination that works the best, they are actually very experienced in pwb layout to isolate any source of noise coupling or interference.


----------



## nihontoman

wonder if Fiio E11k would be a good pairing for my DX50. I'm mainly concerned about getting rid of the noise of the internal amplifier on DX50...


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> The E11k looks really sexy, tried it with any high impedance headphone?
> And what about the hiss with IEMs?
> 
> 
> T1 comes in a brownish box and T1-E comes in a black box.


 
  
 Sorry, don't have any high impedance phones.  I'm all portable, but really enjoyed it with HP150 and IM03.  Will also test it with Havi B3ProI soon.  No hiss at all even with my higher sensitivity IEMs.  Will do more testing and have a full review ready, though have to wait until E11k is officially available for sale in US to publish it since it's a review unit.
  
 T1-E came in a black box...


----------



## twister6

nihontoman said:


> wonder if Fiio E11k would be a good pairing for my DX50. I'm mainly concerned about getting rid of the noise of the internal amplifier on DX50...


 

 As long as you have Line Out and don't need to drive high impedance power hungry headphones, it should work.  I tried it with both AP100 and X5 and it was as pleasant improvement.  Beside more details, it also widens soundstage.  Some people even step up to E12, and that's a reason why FiiO made HS6 kit to stack it up with X5, but it might be a bit of an overkill for a number of IEMs.  Heck, you can even use E06, but margin in sound improvement will go down.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

kzAcoustics
KZ Acoustics
GK earphone
 Are those official KZ retailers?


----------



## r2muchstuff

What is the out put impedance of the nx1?

No one is discussing this.


----------



## bhazard

The clear TTpod is the T1, not T1-E. I know because I have one.


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> The clear TTpod is the T1, not T1-E. I know because I have one.


 
  
 There's a clear T1-E
 http://yingjian.ttpod.com/t1e/


----------



## peter123

I have no idea about how much of an upgrade the E11K is to the original E11 but there seem to be an consensus that the NX1 outperform the E11 and I agree fully with that.

Btw the output impedance on the NX1 is 0.15 Ohm.


----------



## Beocord

I have very unstable connection, so I might be able to get only few messages through. Which is coolbecause  what I'm talking about is the biggest fullsize headphone thing since the dolphins.


----------



## Beocord

What I'm talking is Beevo headphones. Those are cheap plastic headphones. At  cheapest you can buy those for 7 euros with free shipping. But ******* those have some insane drives. 40mm basic drivers. First time I heard the beevos I kind of laughed. These had a huge soundstage, not realistic some sounds came out of another universe. I used to think these were a special effect headphones. After some burn in it all came together. These on ear portables have a massive soundstage. Since then I have done a lot of experiments with the driver. I've even come close to the soundstage of closed back soundstage kind JVC DX1000. . On a portable headphone. Main problem with beevos is that the upper end is quite recessed.  But wit mods it can be mended. What is awesome that those tiny 40mm drivers in a closed housing give a better soundstage than hd600 (compared, tried and confirmed).  And these things cost about 7 euros. I've been modding these for 6 months. I have achieved alot. I'n my opinion my modded pair is allmost as good as mikros90(has a bigger soundstage). I'm back in the school so i have no time to pursue this. So I though I'd go public. This is no ********. I've only told one guy about this before and he ordered these to his store to sell.  So yeah... Someone, tag this post. This is some important stuff


----------



## Beocord

it does not matter if it is Bv-hM700 or BV-HM710 those both use the same drivers. As in itself it might not be worth the investment...well, actually it kind of is. Best portable headphones for "free" but after significant burn in. These things will rock your world and that is guaranteed!


----------



## peter123

@Beocord

OK you got my attention 

Which Beevo model are you talking about?

Edit: Sorry, didn't see your post before I posted


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The clear TTpod is the T1, not T1-E. I know because I have one.


 

 So the one I posted earlier (http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5565#post_10768572) looks like your T1?  Maybe that explains the problem.
  
 Can someone with clear T1E post a few close-up pictures from a similar angles as I did?


----------



## Beocord

This is a story that is worth telling. I'ts not like we get headphone stories every day, right  Inspired by this thread I started seeking on ear chinese headphones. I tried a lot of headphones. I even posted at this thread, but I always excluded this find. I knew I had found something so special that I would be a *******d idiot if I'd just gave it all away.
  
 At the same time I got the beevos I got AKG K550. I wanted to like the AKG's but I did not. My comments on K550 can be found on the AKG 550 thread, but main reason why I did not like the AKG's was that I had just stumbled abon Beevos. Practically free headphones that made fun of AKG's great effort in makinga mediocre priced hifi headphone. And Beevo made it for seven euros.  At first Beevos sound really weird. It is like they have black space between between instruments (and not in that good way) It is like multispeaker headphones. But after a while it settles down and you have just a a HUGE soundstage on a closed portable headphone.
  
 I took of the original pads and replaced those with something bigger but like wise sized(dont remember where those came from) and then put on hm5 pads on top of that. HOLY F'n Shisse... The soundstage was huge. Not huge like on Takstar pro80 with hm5 pads, but similar to soundstage of JVC DX1000. That is when I knew I had stubled on something special.
  
 Since then I have had more than 10 pairs of Beevos. I've done a lot of mods withh different housings. After a while I talked about his with a guy who knows more about headphones than I do. He even has a own headphones store. He was in awe by the performance these things offered and now these are readily available in his store.
  
  
 I had these classy alloy metal chassis which I put these headphones in when I was trying to achieve the better sound. I had these really cool looking headphones. It was like 7 euros for beevos and 10 euros for the headband and hinge. My landlord saw me wearing those headphones and wanted to listen to them. It was because those were white and alloy, look good with his aplle products.  After a listen he said he want's a pair. Not because those looked good but because it was best audio he had ever heard. I said those are not awailable because I made those. He said I better start making more! He said I'f I needed money he could invest something between 5000-10000 into this business.
  
 So yeah.,...dunk that. I got back into school (at an old age) so I don't have the time to do that. So I decided to went public. I'm not going to make anything out of this so it might aswell be commong knowledge.
  
 As on it's own these won't beat hi2050 or superlux in it's stock form. But after you take into notion that these come as a closed on ear headphones.... Yeah. After some modding, the takstars are left in the dust. Superlux is not to be mentioned. I had a deging which I was working on, it was supposed to be better than 300 euro portable beyerdynamics. It would have been but i would have not been able to make any profit out of it.
  
 Anyway... Give these a try. Give em a proper burn in. Try those in other housings. Seriously those 2cent plastic cases are a disgrace for such drivers!
  
 Here is a good link for ordering these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-New-BEEVO-Stereo-Headset-Headband-PC-Notebook-Gaming-Headset-With-Microphone-Black-Free-Shipping/1677964849.html


----------



## Grayson73

slowpickr said:


> Anyone know how the Philips Fidelio S1 compares to all the current rage budget IEMs (e.g. Ostry, Tenore, TTPOD-T1E, etc.)?  Would it be an upgrade?  Innerfidelity speaks very well of them.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 I have the S2 which is supposed to sound like the S1.  I love the S2 and find them very close to KC06 and Tenore.  Personally, I like the Tenore more because the S2 is not as accurate tonally and highs are slightly more harsh.  Tenore is also more 3D to me.


----------



## altrunox

Starting to regret buying the T1-E from DealExtreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

*Dear Giovani, * Thanks for ordering from DX.com.

 We’re writing to inform you that the package R******CN from your order 1*******4* has failed to pass the airline security check as it contains lithium batteries/knives or products that contain liquid which are now under extra scrutiny in world air cargo services.*

 We therefore have switched it to another delivery channel to ensure the order is sent to you as soon as possible.

 Here is the new package tracking number RE****SE.

 We will follow the package and strive to make sure the items reach you smoothly and safely.

 Your understanding and patience are highly appreciated.

 Should you have any questions please feel free to contact us via Live chat or Customer Service Ticket.

 Your sincerely,                          


  
 LOL?!
 WHAT?


----------



## nihontoman

twister6 said:


> As long as you have Line Out and don't need to drive high impedance power hungry headphones, it should work.  I tried it with both AP100 and X5 and it was as pleasant improvement.  Beside more details, it also widens soundstage.  Some people even step up to E12, and that's a reason why FiiO made HS6 kit to stack it up with X5, but it might be a bit of an overkill for a number of IEMs.  Heck, you can even use E06, but margin in sound improvement will go down.


 

 hmmm, maybe I should try it. as for E06, I've had it and think that DX50 has much better amp than that. E06 while being fantastic for what it is, had some problems with bass resolution and the noise was more than what DX50 is producing on even low gain (it produces less at higher gains). I don't have any super high impedance phones, just need something that will be dead silent with high sensitivity low impedance ones...


----------



## twister6

nihontoman said:


> hmmm, maybe I should try it. as for E06, I've had it and think that DX50 has much better amp than that. E06 while being fantastic for what it is, had some problems with bass resolution and the noise was more than what DX50 is producing on even low gain (it produces less at higher gains). I don't have any super high impedance phones, just need something that will be dead silent with high sensitivity low impedance ones...


 
  
 If keeping hissing down with high sensitivity low impedance cans is your concern, just get 75ohm impedance plug from Penonaudio: http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Inpedance-Plug - it fixed my problem driving similar type of headphones from AP100 DAP.  It will quiet down the output so you will have to raise the volume, but at least with AP100 it paired up nicely without changing sound characteristics.  Worth a try with your DX50 too.  Btw, those are brand name DUNU impedance adapters.


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> Starting to regret buying the T1-E from DealExtreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep, had the same a month ago with bluetooth bracelet from dx.com.  It was returned back because of the battery.  So they had to switch to another carrier to send it to me.


----------



## r2muchstuff

Just got my* *bigbargainonline package with the TTPOD Enhanced.   Black Box with clear phones.  The only place the package indicates enhanced is on a gold sticker inside the box.  Only TTPOD listed everywhere else.  The User guide however is labeled as Enhanced.
 Right out of the box these are sounding good, top end lacks sparkle and some songs go over the top with base …. burn time.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

But these don't have batteries. Nor do they contain knives or liquids.


----------



## peter123

Oh you never know what they put in there


----------



## DJScope

altrunox said:


> Starting to regret buying the T1-E from DealExtreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We all now know that the T1-E is made from battery powered knives...


----------



## Beocord

To avoid custom fees the sender was propably Darth Vader, receiver¨was L. Skywalker and the package made "swhooshhhnn" sound when shaked. "Gift" and send by "your father" is not going to cut it here mister!
  
 EDIT: I would understand if it were some jvc carbon nanotube technology, that is some straigh up skynet grey goo fox mulder stuff written all over it, but for the time being traditional dynamic or balanced armature drivers should not be considered as dangerous.


----------



## bhazard

Its China Post doing it because of the neodymium magnets in the drivers. A few Taobao orders have been through the same. Customs and CP will send it back to the seller.

Singapore Post works, but is slightly more expensive. ePacket, Sweden Post, and Hong Kong Post is usually ok too.


----------



## Pastapipo

Offtopic:
 After all the humiliation on this thread for owning a netbook (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I went out and bought a three month old HP x360 for just 230 euro (superb device for that price).
 On the audio part:
 The DAC on this thing is a special kind of garbage. All the beatsaudio branding didn't lift my expectations in the first place, but after turning all the beats "enhancements" off the sound is still awefull. While volume levels are great, the sound is congested, lacking in coherence and range, ill balanced and just plain bad. While I know Beatsaudio is just a piece of software, I was wondering if the audio comes from the Bay-trail soc or is it an extra piece of hardware that HP put on the motherboard? If it is the bay-trail soc, we're up to a treat in upcoming mobile devices.
 Luckily *Baycode *advised me the Muse X5, can't wait till it reaches my doorstep.


----------



## Hisoundfi

My first pair of altone200 were a dud, because the new pair has tons of beautiful bass. It's a different beast. I'm loving it. 

Full bodied bass (doesn't extend as low as the t1e) but just as much power. 

A v signature that has extremely clear mids and highs. 

Mids are a touch dry but sound awesome. Plenty of timbre and seamless transition from the bassy driver to the balanced armature. You can't tell where one stops and the other one starts. 

Treble is crisp and sharp with excellent separation. I still can't turn them up too loud without the highs piercing a hole in my brain, but the sq is so amazeballs I don't need to turn these way up. 

Are they better than t1e? In detail, accuracy, transparency and speed the answer is yes. 

In bass prowess, soundstage depth, and musicality, t1e is better so far. I love the warm signature of the t1e, it's definitely less fatiguing.


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> The clear TTpod is the T1, not T1-E. I know because I have one.


 


altrunox said:


> There's a clear T1-E
> http://yingjian.ttpod.com/t1e/


 


twister6 said:


> So the one I posted earlier (http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5565#post_10768572) looks like your T1?  Maybe that explains the problem.
> 
> Can someone with clear T1E post a few close-up pictures from a similar angles as I did?


 
 To clarify everyone, the T1 comes in a brown box like said; the T1-E comes in a blackish-navy kinda box that's smaller. The T1 has a color variant called Transparent White or Crystal Clear and is lighter(shade, not weight). For the T1-E they changed it to a color called Ugyen Gray; it's a hair darker than the T1, but very close. On the bottom of the black box it should say T1-Enhanced like 5 times, 1 per paragraph.
  
 It looks like @twister6 does have the ugyen gray, but I don't understand when he says little on bass, especially compared to the B3 though you're using the narrow bore stock on those B3 that bring out the bass irrc.
  
 I don't know about a manufacturing defect. These seem solidly built and consistent, but it could happen I guess. It might be more likely source, amperage, and tips/seal. The upper mids are a bit forward, but not THAT much. These are fairly warm and musical to me, not edgy and bright. 
  
 Try this song Twister and check the bass against some other in ears like you VSD3S or IM50 or KC06A. If it's not as impactful/big as the others then something, whether it be one thing or another, is clearly wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*https://soundcloud.com/jikay/dum-dee-dum-jikay-rework*
  
 Hope this helps for clarity to anyone!


altrunox said:


> Starting to regret buying the T1-E from DealExtreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Dude, that sucks... should've went with Amazon or Penon for less waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sorry to hear the trouble.
  
 Quote:


djscope said:


> We all now know that the T1-E is made from battery powered knives...


 
 Bahaha, that explains why their so comfy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hisoundfi said:


> My first pair of altone200 were a dud, because the new pair has tons of beautiful bass. It's a different beast. I'm loving it.
> 
> Full bodied bass (doesn't extend as low as the t1e) but just as much power.
> 
> ...


 
 And that's why I'm not chasing them down. Lol


----------



## Nonsensical

twister6 said:


> E11k is dead quiet with resolution suitable for neutral/reference phones.  I guess if you don't require high level of details and just need a sound step up from a lo-fi or mid-fi mp3 player, NX1 would be a perfect solution!  I don't even know if 1.5x-2x price difference will warrant a double improvement in sound quality since I don't have NX1.  One thing for sure, FiiO guys don't just pick components with a better spec and find combination that works the best, they are actually very experienced in pwb layout to isolate any source of noise coupling or interference.




Do you have the original E11 to compare with the E11k?


----------



## twister6

nonsensical said:


> Do you have the original E11 to compare with the E11k?


 

 Sorry, I don't.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> My first pair of altone200 were a dud, because the new pair has tons of beautiful bass. It's a different beast. I'm loving it.
> 
> Full bodied bass (doesn't extend as low as the t1e) but just as much power.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Would I like it, or am I spoiled with my Havi / XE800 /soon to be T1-E combo?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Would I like it, or am I spoiled with my Havi / XE800 /soon to be T1-E combo?


The clarity and transparency of these altone200 trump the havi. They are also easier to drive than havi. It's a different listening experience for sure. 

One thing I think about is "would I buy another pair if these broke?" Price pays a roll in that question. 

Some pairs I have already purchased an extra pair. They are the GR07BE, havi, tenore, KC06, t1e, Pistons, and hk1. I already purchased them because I don't want to go a day without them if they broke, or I sometimes either sell them or give them as gifts. 

My first pair of altone200 had both build and sound quality issues. I was slightly disappointed in my purchase. This new pair is amazeballs, and I'm going to give it some time to test and see how well it holds up. If I was going on sq alone I would say heck Ya go get them. 

They are a incredibly detailed and wonderfully tuned IEM.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> The clarity and transparency of these altone200 trump the havi. They are also easier to drive than havi. It's a different listening experience for sure.
> 
> One thing I think about is "would I buy another pair if these broke?" Price pays a roll in that question.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have an idea. Since you are an expert on the GR07BE, you really might want to hear these XE800. I also want to hear the Altone.
  
 Want to do a week long swap soon as a listening test? I'd love to know the differences the XE800 has compared to the GR's, and the Altone has definitely caught my interest.
  
 Could be a money saving move, or a wallet buster. lol.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I have an idea. Since you are an expert on the GR07BE, you really might want to hear these XE800. I also want to hear the Altone.
> 
> Want to do a week long swap soon as a listening test? I'd love to know the differences the XE800 has compared to the GR's, and the Altone has definitely caught my interest.
> 
> Could be a money saving move, or a wallet buster. lol.


ah man, you're killing me here lol. 

Give me a week or so to enjoy these altone200 for a while and I'll pm you when I'm ready to share lol. 

Because I finally got a pair of functioningaaltone200 I wanna play with them lol

Thanks for the offer I'll be getting ahold of you soon regarding this.


----------



## bhazard

beocord said:


> This is a story that is worth telling. I'ts not like we get headphone stories every day, right  Inspired by this thread I started seeking on ear chinese headphones. I tried a lot of headphones. I even posted at this thread, but I always excluded this find. I knew I had found something so special that I would be a *******d idiot if I'd just gave it all away.
> 
> At the same time I got the beevos I got AKG K550. I wanted to like the AKG's but I did not. My comments on K550 can be found on the AKG 550 thread, but main reason why I did not like the AKG's was that I had just stumbled abon Beevos. Practically free headphones that made fun of AKG's great effort in makinga mediocre priced hifi headphone. And Beevo made it for seven euros.  At first Beevos sound really weird. It is like they have black space between between instruments (and not in that good way) It is like multispeaker headphones. But after a while it settles down and you have just a a HUGE soundstage on a closed portable headphone.
> 
> ...


 
 Lots of Beevo models.
 http://beevo.cn/eng/product.asp


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> ah man, you're killing me here lol.
> 
> Give me a week or so to enjoy these altone200 for a while and I'll pm you when I'm ready to share lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ... and if my T1E won't improve after a further burn in, I probably will end up sending them to you for comparison as well lol!!!  There is no way in hell my pair of T1E is even slightly v-shaped with enhanced bass   Hopefully it's not going to turn into another "Tenore" thread with 6dB bass variation between dozens of models.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> ... and if my T1E won't improve after a further burn in, I probably will end up sending them to you for comparison as well lol!!!  There is no way in hell my pair of T1E is even slightly v-shaped with enhanced bass   Hopefully it's not going to turn into another "Tenore" thread with 6dB bass variation between dozens of models.


There was someone else who was saying the same things you were about there not being much bass and bright upper mids. I'll check them out but you might want to request an exchange because that doesn't sound right. T1e is a warm signature with a lot more bass than the havi b3 pro1


----------



## audiohurric4ne

twister6 said:


> ... and if my T1E won't improve after a further burn in, I probably will end up sending them to you for comparison as well lol!!!  There is no way in hell my pair of T1E is even slightly v-shaped with enhanced bass   Hopefully it's not going to turn into another "Tenore" thread with 6dB bass variation between dozens of models.


 
 what am i seeing here. a dud t1e too ? i thought i was the only one lol


----------



## Ap616

audiohurric4ne said:


> what am i seeing here. a dud t1e too ? i thought i was the only one lol


 
 Why was yours a dud? I don't remember. You said it wasn't good with metal, I remember that.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> There was someone else who was saying the same things you were about there not being much bass and bright upper mids. I'll check them out but you might want to request an exchange because that doesn't sound right. T1e is a warm signature with a lot more bass than the havi b3 pro1


 
 Yes, exactly. I'm on the same page as Hisoundfi and sf about the T1-E. The Havi are a little bright for my liking, and the fit bothers me in regards to comfort... though I get a good seal with a couple different  tips like the Auvio, SHE3590, and the stock red core ones, heck even the T1-E white tips fit.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

ap616 said:


> Why was yours a dud? I don't remember. You said it wasn't good with metal, I remember that.


 
 im not actually sure that mine was a dud but by what ive read i think it is. to my ears my t1e does not sound like how these people describe. and mine are really bass light lol.


----------



## nihontoman

twister6 said:


> If keeping hissing down with high sensitivity low impedance cans is your concern, just get 75ohm impedance plug from Penonaudio: http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Inpedance-Plug - it fixed my problem driving similar type of headphones from AP100 DAP.  It will quiet down the output so you will have to raise the volume, but at least with AP100 it paired up nicely without changing sound characteristics.  Worth a try with your DX50 too.  Btw, those are brand name DUNU impedance adapters.


 
  
  
 that's a good suggestion. I was also considering that  but given that I kinda have craving for an amp (don't know why :d ) I'm also interested in E11k


----------



## TomatoTen

how would you guys rank these:
  
 ostry kc06a
 vsonic vsd3s
 havi b3 pro1 original
  
  
 i'm looking for the best iem sub-$150. apparently these three are the best in that price range of 0-150.
  
  
 from what i've read, the vsonic vsd3s and havi b3 are nearly the same, with the vsd3s slightly the better all rounder. haven't really found any kc06a comparisons.
  
 i'm not considering anything from zero audio, from what i've read they have waaaay too many qc issues.
  
  
 also i keep reading stuff about vsd5s and havi b6? has info been released about these yet? i tried to look for them but couldnt find anything...could anyone just give me maybe a quick summary of what both might sound like/pricerange/release date?


----------



## altrunox

tomatoten said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 VSD5 should've been released in July, but Vsonic had some problems with the cables and they were delayed, maybe near the end of this month...
 If I were you I would wait for the VSD5.


----------



## TomatoTen

altrunox said:


> VSD5 should've been released in July, but Vsonic had some problems with the cables and they were delayed, maybe near the end of this month...
> If I were you I would wait for the VSD5.


 

 is there any info on what they'll look like/possible price/features?
  
 ie, removable cable? colors?


----------



## altrunox

tomatoten said:


> is there any info on what they'll look like/possible price/features?
> 
> ie, removable cable? colors?


 
  
 The look will be the same as the VSD3, but in blue and purple ( I bet that they'll realease a black version too )
 The price should be US$67


----------



## TomatoTen

altrunox said:


> The look will be the same as the VSD3, but in blue and purple ( I bet that they'll realease a black version too )
> The price should be US$67


 

 interesting...
  
 yea i'll defo wait for these then
  
 thanks!
  
  
 i assume this means they'll sound very similar then...nice, from what ive read the vsd3s sound signature is nearly perf for me


----------



## dabotsonline

Is the Oppo PM-1 less transparent than the Sennheiser HD 800? 





singleton said:


> I've recently demoed a pair of Oppo PM-1 Headphone which I got to say is slightly better than the Sennheiser HD 800 in terms of sound quality, build quality and comfort.
> The bass is punchy, the treble marvelous and the sound stage is super wide and very expensive.


----------



## twister6

tomatoten said:


> how would you guys rank these:
> 
> ostry kc06a
> vsonic vsd3s
> ...


 
  
 I need to get to my B3ProI to do more testing once I'm done with other reviews, but from initial impression it was way better than VSD3S.  I haven't touched VSD3S in a few weeks, waiting to get VSD3 to run the comparison.  I will make sure to comeback to this post when I'm ready to compare KC06A, VSD3S and B3ProI.


----------



## twister6

audiohurric4ne said:


> im not actually sure that mine was a dud but by what ive read i think it is. to my ears my t1e does not sound like how these people describe. and mine are really bass light lol.


 
  
 Does it sounds like what I have described?
  
 I have been tip rolling like mad, even using my all-time favorite UE900 tips.  I can get bass to come up a little bit, but upper mids are way too loud and on tracks with brighter vocals - it hurts my ears.


----------



## peter123

@TomatoTen

All the IEM's you list are very good and perform way above their cost but please understand that the only one who can decide what's the best one for YOU *is* YOU. 

It's no such thing as a universal "best under $150" IEM because it depends so much on preference (both sound signature and fit/comfort) and also different use (with amp?, good isolation? etc) 

For me it's the Havi B3 Pro1 but for you it might very well be something else.

Edit: One more thing, the B3 and vsd3s do NOT sound the same at all. That's why I find them to be a great compliment to each other.


----------



## TomatoTen

ok well my current headphones are my amperiors, hd650, and he400.
  
 on the whole, i'd say my favorite overall are the hd650, very very very very closely followed by the he400. the thing is, i just love the bass on the he400. it's perfect. altho the hd650 seems to go lower, the impact of the 400 is swag. amperiors are also very nice, but they are closed so soundstage suffers---i do like a big soundstage.
  
  
 i listen to a lot of hip hop (rap), rock (alt/indie/punk), and club music (electronic, mainstream radio stuff, etc). classical occasionally. i do like some vocal tracks but not many. for example, i enjoy skyfall by adele, but i hate all of her other tracks. idk why.
  
 i own the dunu tridents, which i do like, but not as detailed/textured/extended/spacious as the other three (obviously). basically worse in every way, but i still like them.
 also have the philips she3590. awesome for the price, but mids are a bit lacking for me.
 also the jvc ha fx101. waaay to bassy for me. if 650s have a veil, jvc sounds like i have a carpet on my head.
  
  
 so i guess overall, i like neutral with a hint of warmth. my favorite headphones (hd650 and he400) both follow that sig, and so do other hps that i like (dunus, amps).


----------



## TomatoTen

tomatoten said:


> ok well my current headphones are my amperiors, hd650, and he400.
> 
> on the whole, i'd say my favorite overall are the hd650, very very very very closely followed by the he400. the thing is, i just love the bass on the he400. it's perfect. altho the hd650 seems to go lower, the impact of the 400 is swag. amperiors are also very nice, but they are closed so soundstage suffers---i do like a big soundstage.
> 
> ...


 
  
 tldr: based on my tastes and collection, what would you recommend?
  
 essentially i'm just looking for a cheap pair of iems for school and bus rides and sleeping. my fullsized cans obvi cant use in public, and amps arent portable enough. my current earbuds are okay, but from what ive read, if i invest a bit more (around $60), i can get sound that approaches that of my full size cans/equal to my amps.
  
  
 atm i'm leaning towards the vsd3s. they have better bass than the havis, so i'm guessing they'll be a bit warmer. at the same time, ppl keep saying the havis excel at rock and acoustic....
  
 so i guess i'm defo gonna have to wait for the vsd5, and see if it bridges the gap in any way. plus it'll be better, amirite


----------



## encoreAC

As KC06A owner I would not recommend them to you, the sound stage is really narrowed and it's one of the hugest issues they have.
 Also the lack of isolation due to the short stem are making them rather unsuitable for public transportation.
 Additionally it's rather fatiguing to listen to them.
  
 They are good IEM's for pop music though.


----------



## Pastapipo

Don't we have any Malaysian or Chinese/Taiwanese people in this thread that could try the Intopic Jazz I57? 
 Just found them in my drawer while cleaning up. These are still remarkable for the price. Even for the tips alone.


----------



## twister6

tomatoten said:


> tldr: based on my tastes and collection, what would you recommend?
> 
> ....


 
  
 Go for HAVI B3 Pro I


----------



## bhazard

Bassheads rejoice! Bluedio seems to have put out a Bluetooth 4.1 Headphone that is VERY nicely priced at $37.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Bluedio-H-Turbine-Bluetooth-headphones-microphone/dp/B00KZEE3J0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0GJSYZ0C73WN32XNG39W
  
 No aptX, but it somehow looks to be an upgrade over their R+ $100+ model (which is a bassy mess)


----------



## ZapX629

twister6 said:


> Go for HAVI B3 Pro I


 
 For those genres? I thought the Havi was lacking in the bass department.


----------



## bhazard

The Vivo XE800 needs more attention IMO. It literally is a GR07 upgraded, looks gorgeous, and fits like a dream.
  
 The fact it is on a promotion for $50 here (Normally $100+) is just too good a deal to pass up on these, especially if you've never heard a Vsonic GR07.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083&ns=1#detail


----------



## encoreAC

I think it's hard for non Chinese to order from Taobao ;D


----------



## Kamakahah

bhazard said:


> The Vivo XE800 needs more attention IMO. It literally is a GR07 upgraded, looks gorgeous, and fits like a dream.
> 
> The fact it is on a promotion for $50 here (Normally $100+) is just too good a deal to pass up on these, especially if you've never heard a Vsonic GR07.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083&ns=1#detail


 
 I'd be all over them, but I really don't want to deal with an agent. I know I'm being lazy, but I am lazy.
  


encoreac said:


> I think it's hard for non Chinese to order from Taobao ;D


 
  ^ This


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 This X10000000000000000000. : P


----------



## ZapX629

Yep, same for me. I've been really interested ever since you reviewed them, but I don't want to have to deal with a mediator.


----------



## bhazard

encoreac said:


> I think it's hard for non Chinese to order from Taobao ;D


 
 Mistertao.com is easy for Taobao. Far easier than using a service like Tenso for Japanese orders.
  
 Just copy the link into their search engine, hit add to cart, use visa or mastercard (uses Alipay so its secure), and choose Singapore Post. Total price after commission and shipping fees would be around $57.
  
 Unless you are willing to wait for a possible ebay/aliexpress seller or spend $99+ elsewhere, that's the best price in the world right now.


----------



## encoreAC

bhazard said:


> Mistertao.com is easy for Taobao. Far easier than using a service like Tenso for Japanese orders.
> 
> Just copy the link into their search engine, hit add to cart, use visa or mastercard (uses Alipay so its secure), and choose Singapore Post. Total price after commission and shipping fees would be around $57.
> 
> Unless you are willing to wait for a possible ebay/aliexpress seller or spend $99+ elsewhere, that's the best price in the world right now.


 
  
 Sometimes the site is acting weird to me. I tried just for fun to order a vsonic vsd3s and Havi b3, but both times a error message appeared which said that items containing the words "sonic" and "pro" are banned from sale.
  
 The vivo page is working though:
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/39611403083.html


----------



## bhazard

encoreac said:


> Sometimes the site is acting weird to me. I tried just for fun to order a vsonic vsd3s and Havi b3, but both times a error message appeared which said that items containing the words "sonic" and "pro" are banned from sale.
> 
> The vivo page is working though:
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/39611403083.html


 
 The trick to those "banned" ones is to add it to the cart before it does that. The items themselves aren't actually banned, its just a keyword causing an issue.


----------



## daveyostrow

encoreac said:


> Sometimes the site is acting weird to me. I tried just for fun to order a vsonic vsd3s and Havi b3, but both times a error message appeared which said that items containing the words "sonic" and "pro" are banned from sale.
> 
> The vivo page is working though:
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/39611403083.html


 
 i tried that link... seems to come out to $52. Is this site an all in one process?


----------



## Netforce

daveyostrow said:


> i tried that link... seems to come out to $52. Is this site an all in one process?


 
 Been a while since I've used mister tao but pay once in the beginning and then once they received it pay once more and then they get it shipped to you.


----------



## daveyostrow

netforce said:


> Been a while since I've used mister tao but pay once in the beginning and then once they received it pay once more and then they get it shipped to you.


 
 They take half first? I cant tell if they a third party shipper... im not even sure i want the XE800


----------



## Netforce

daveyostrow said:


> They take half first? I cant tell if they a third party shipper... im not even sure i want the XE800


 
 Pay the $52 upfront and then the shipping fee next and yeah they are a third party. Haven't had a listen to any vsonic offerings but a gr07 for <$60 has certainly peaked my interest. I'll probably snag a pair with mister tao tonight when I get back from work.


----------



## TomatoTen

ok so if i listen to a lot of rap, rock, and edm... arent the vsonic gr07 essentially the perfect hp for me? (or is it the gr07be....)
  quick q, is the amt of bass difference btwn the 07 and 07be a big diff or barely noticeable? and if the 07 have less bass than the be, does that mean that they're more "reference" sound, and have a bit more clarity?)
  
 and these xe800 are better than the gr07?
  
 so the xe800 are probly also better than the upcoming vsd5?
  
  
 bhazard, could u just give a short couple reasons why the xe800 are better?


----------



## twister6

zapx629 said:


> For those genres? I thought the Havi was lacking in the bass department.


 
  
 Havi is not lacking in bass department, just a little behind in some quantity in comparison to others.  For example, if you want bass SLAM and don't mind lack of soundstage depth - KC06A is a perfect choice with both nice sub-bass texture and mid-bass punch.  VSD3S will have a nice sub-bass extension, but lacks in mid-bass punch due a slower attack.  Plus VSD3S upper mids/treble is a bit peaky.  Havi is great all genre IEM with an excellent bass quality, and above neutral bass quantity.  Driving it directly from HO of AP100 gives you a moderate punch and a nice deeper sub-bass.  But once you pair it up with E11k from LO of AP100 - holly crap, you get a serious bass slam.  Havi comes ALIVE when amped and shines with every genre, especially EDM.  At the current moment, B3 Pro I and IM03 and HP150 cans are my top 3 headphones and I can serious get rid off everything else.


----------



## bhazard

The XE800 IS the GR07, just with a different tuning and housing. The GR07 mk2's go for over $100+ easy, and are VSonic's top tier.
  
 With the XE800 and that Taobao seller's promo, you're getting a top tier IEM for under $60, just like the Havi.
  
 In other words, $60 today will buy you the SQ of $150+ from less than two years ago.


----------



## TomatoTen

bhazard said:


> The XE800 IS the GR07, just with a different tuning and housing. The GR07 mk2's go for over $100+ easy, and are VSonic's top tier.
> 
> With the XE800 and that Taobao seller's promo, you're getting a top tier IEM for under $60, just like the Havi.
> 
> In other words, $60 today will buy you the SQ of $150+ from less than two years ago.


 

 so by diff tuning u mean diff sound? will they be more bassy then?
  
 so then will the xe800>havi? this means that the xe800 will defo be better than the vsd5 then right? b/c its vsonics cheaper offering
  
 or does this mean that xe800 is probably my best "fun" option, while havis are best "analytical" option atm?


----------



## kahaluu

netforce said:


> Been a while since I've used mister tao but pay once in the beginning and then once they received it pay once more and then they get it shipped to you.


 

 Couldn't resist the price. Just purchased XE800's. This is my first time purchasing through MisterTao. Made my first payment... do they contact you by email to make the second payment when they receive the item? Thanks.


----------



## Netforce

kahaluu said:


> Couldn't resist the price. Just purchased XE800's. This is my first time purchasing through MisterTao. Made my first payment... do they contact you by email to make the second payment when they receive the item? Thanks.


 
 Yup, they will send you another email. Tried to buy the XE800 few hours ago but my bank thought it was suspicious so declined so I'm going wait just a few hours before trying again. Last bank worked fine.


----------



## kahaluu

@Netforce... Thanks, I appreciate the reply back. I guess with all the scammers and identity thief going on these days, the banks are taking the extra precautions. Hopefully, it works out for you.


----------



## Netforce

kahaluu said:


> @Netforce... Thanks, I appreciate the reply back. I guess with all the scammers and identity thief going on these days, the banks are taking the extra precautions. Hopefully, it works out for you.


 
 No prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Tried again after some verifying with my bank and everything went through smoothly this time. Can't wait for the XE800.


----------



## kahaluu

That's great to hear. Looking forward to receiving them myself.


----------



## nihontoman

I was under the impression that XE800 was rebranded VSD1, not GR07. is there a definite proof the XE800 is slightly different looking gr07? does vsonic say anything about that? I'd gladly pay 60$ for a white version of GR07, just don't want to end up with a white version of VSD1...


----------



## squallkiercosa

My apologies, but does taobao ship overseas? there are some interesting IEMs (more specific a diy535) and shipping cost are a concern


----------



## peter123

squallkiercosa said:


> My apologies, but does taobao ship overseas? there are some interesting IEMs (more specific a diy535) and shipping cost are a concern


 
 You've got to use a forwarding agent like mistertao or similar to get it overseas.


----------



## Nonsensical

nihontoman said:


> I was under the impression that XE800 was rebranded VSD1, not GR07. is there a definite proof the XE800 is slightly different looking gr07? does vsonic say anything about that? I'd gladly pay 60$ for a white version of GR07, just don't want to end up with a white version of VSD1...


 
 Out of curiosity, I decided to trawl baidu for some answers. From what I've seen, only one person speculated that it was in fact a rebranded VSD1. Most people complained about a lack of bass, which is pretty much in-line with what people have said about the GR07 MkII. One "official" post stated that it was indeed the GR07 MkII drivers housed in different housings created by a 3rd party manufacturer, and that they were personally tuned by the CEO of Vsonic (this kind of sounded like a load of advertising crap to me). General consensus is that it is probably a rebranded GR07 MkII due to the sound signature and information released by Vivo.


----------



## squallkiercosa

*Dear Customer,*
All products related to keywords *"shure"* are banned to sell 
. Please try to search other products you like . Thank you!
 

 Unfortunately, almost all his products are branded like shure.


----------



## Negataros

squallkiercosa said:


> My apologies, but does taobao ship overseas? there are some interesting IEMs (more specific a diy535) and shipping cost are a concern





May i have the taobao link?


----------



## encoreAC

squallkiercosa said:


> *Dear Customer,*
> All products related to keywords *"shure"* are banned to sell
> . Please try to search other products you like . Thank you!
> 
> ...


 
  
 read 1 page back....


----------



## rafaelroxalot

I bought from that seller because people said that tmall was verified sellers theu make offers time to time for 399yuans http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=40233062229

I was scared to buy from this taobao seller because comes in a bulk without box anything... There are chances to be fake... People said that the other earphone model xe600 was faked by sellers too... So 100yuan more for trusted seller may be worthy


----------



## Shawn71

nihontoman said:


> I was under the impression that XE800 was rebranded VSD1, not GR07. is there a definite proof the XE800 is slightly different looking gr07? does vsonic say anything about that? I'd gladly pay 60$ for a white version of GR07, just don't want to end up with a white version of VSD1...




No its not rebranded vsd1 but bhazard confirmed it more of gr07 for less price....


----------



## bhazard

nihontoman said:


> I was under the impression that XE800 was rebranded VSD1, not GR07. is there a definite proof the XE800 is slightly different looking gr07? does vsonic say anything about that? I'd gladly pay 60$ for a white version of GR07, just don't want to end up with a white version of VSD1...


 
 It's not a rebrand. It is a completely new tuning and housing design using the same driver as the GR07.
  
 http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-11158501-1-1.html
  
 A "new version" GR07 is a steal at $50-60. I love mine, and it shares time with my Havi. They are the only two IEMS I currently use out of the hundreds I've tried, and may be the only 2 I keep.
  
 The XE800 is definitely not bass light. Has more bass than the Havi, and is much easier to drive, even at 50ohm.
  
 I sold off my DUNU DN-2k because I didn't think it had the value/performance these both have.


----------



## Shawn71

I just went thru that link and read everything in under 20 secs.....yeah very few english and repeated models of known,.... jk.....


----------



## bhazard

http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-sap-5-max9722-hifi-bassy-portable-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html
  
 Uses the same amp chip as the NX1. 850mah battery. Bass Boost.
  
 Could be a nice NX1 alternative for my Havi since it has bass boost and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

People do you think that these eartips works on gr07 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38545022852.html


----------



## nihontoman

nonsensical said:


> Out of curiosity, I decided to trawl baidu for some answers. From what I've seen, only one person speculated that it was in fact a rebranded VSD1. Most people complained about a lack of bass, which is pretty much in-line with what people have said about the GR07 MkII. One "official" post stated that it was indeed the GR07 MkII drivers housed in different housings created by a 3rd party manufacturer, and that they were personally tuned by the CEO of Vsonic (this kind of sounded like a load of advertising crap to me). General consensus is that it is probably a rebranded GR07 MkII due to the sound signature and information released by Vivo.


 
 thanks, that helps a lot


----------



## Pastapipo

That was really fast, I'll let you know asap how it fares against my lg g2!


----------



## bhazard

Another day, another KZ model:
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40469829718


----------



## rafaelroxalot

6$? you will buy it?


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> I think it's hard for non Chinese to order from Taobao ;D


I agree, I gave up trying


----------



## Hisoundfi

You guys have gotta try the kz ed special edition iem. 

It's phenomenal and is only getting better with burn in. 

Kind of sad that I prefer a iem I paid $13 usd for with no amp through a basic cell phone over many other much higher priced iems with an amp. 

I hyped the snot out of the t1e for being an amazing value. The kz ed special edition hangs with the t1e and is even better than it in some areas. 

Oh yeah, it's only $13-$15 right now. Unbelievable how good this thing is in both sq and build quality.


----------



## encoreAC

wow, that sounds fantastic. gonna pick when I am back in china.
 Also I see they are already hugely popular and well known there.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer

You said the t1e was very very good but there wasn't anything about them that set them apart. I think the mids on these ed3 might give you the wow factor you are looking for. They sound very forward and musical in the mids, with similar bass and treble.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> @sfwalcer
> 
> You said the t1e was very very good but there wasn't anything about them that set them apart. I think the mids on these ed3 might give you the wow factor you are looking for. They sound very forward and musical in the mids, with similar bass and treble.


 
 Do they need burn in or a certain tip? They aren't really doing it for me. Too fatiguing and piercing at times.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Do they need burn in or a certain tip? They aren't really doing it for me. Too fatiguing and piercing at times.


my go to tip lately has been the Sony mh1 tips. 

None of the Asian brand's olive tips ever work for my ears. 

My ed special edition aren't bright at all. They are actually very warm sounding IMHO. 

Try to get a better seal with tip rolling.


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-sap-5-max9722-hifi-bassy-portable-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html
> 
> Uses the same amp chip as the NX1. 850mah battery. Bass Boost.
> 
> Could be a nice NX1 alternative for my Havi since it has bass boost and doesn't break the bank.


 
  
 How do you know it uses the same amp chip as the NX1? Topping stated that they will not provided the details for the opamp used for piracy reasons and it is definitely not the OPA1611 that has been plastered all over the internet because it's a single channel amp and the chip in the NX1 is a 16 pin IC, not 8 pin.


----------



## robakri

Anyone here tried the SoundMagic HP200?


----------



## twister6

robakri said:


> Anyone here tried the SoundMagic HP200?


 
  
 I heard they're great, but a new updated version is about to be released.  Not sure if it's going to be similar to HP100->HP150 update, will see.  The only thing, these are open back phones.  I tried DT990 before, even semi-open DT880, and soundstage and sound airness is amazing, but you loose listening privacy


----------



## robakri

twister6 said:


> I heard they're great, but a new updated version is about to be released.  Not sure if it's going to be similar to HP100->HP150 update, will see.  The only thing, these are open back phones.  I tried DT990 before, even semi-open DT880, and soundstage and sound airness is amazing, but you loose listening privacy


 
 Yeah, they receive very positive reviews, just not enough quantity. I went for them so I'll get to see for myself. I actually need/want open back phones, I'm driving my SO nuts with my isolating phones  As I have my own room for listening, it is much more practical for me to have open phones and then there is a slight (only slight and possibly selective) chance that I might hear when she tries to yell something into my room


----------



## jcwyly

Got my T1-E a few days ago. Not good so far unfortunately... Looks like mine have pretty much zero bass. Details are OK but honestly not even as good as the pistons.

Tested out of the box and currently at about 30 hours without any significant change in bass. Details have improved sightly and treble seems a bit smoother.

Also note mine came from penon, box says T1 Enhanced on the back side.

Maybe they'll suddenly have bass after more burn in, but it's starting to look like there may be some issues with these things


----------



## twister6

jcwyly said:


> Got my T1-E a few days ago. Not good so far unfortunately... Looks like mine have pretty much zero bass. Details are OK but honestly not even as good as the pistons.
> 
> Tested out of the box and currently at about 30 hours without any significant change in bass. Details have improved sightly and treble seems a bit smoother.
> 
> ...


 

 I just sent mine back to Penon for replacement, because I want to make sure TTPOD gets the message about them messing up their T1E and to examine their product since Penon is an authorized dealer and they will get these back to TTPOD.  Now we have 3 people who got their T1E tuned in a wrong way!


----------



## Kamakahah

Well, looks like those T1Es are crossed off my list. No sense in playing the QC lottery. Plenty of other up and coming options to focus on instead.


----------



## Ap616

jcwyly said:


> Got my T1-E a few days ago. Not good so far unfortunately... Looks like mine have pretty much zero bass. Details are OK but honestly not even as good as the pistons.
> 
> Tested out of the box and currently at about 30 hours without any significant change in bass. Details have improved sightly and treble seems a bit smoother.
> 
> ...


 


twister6 said:


> I just sent mine back to Penon for replacement, because I want to make sure TTPOD gets the message about them messing up their T1E and to examine their product since Penon is an authorized dealer and they will get these back to TTPOD.  Now we have 3 people who got their T1E tuned in a wrong way!


 


kamakahah said:


> Well, looks like those T1Es are crossed off my list. No sense in playing the QC lottery. Plenty of other up and coming options to focus on instead.


 
  
 Hmm, interesting... I hope it doesn't turn Tenore/Zero Audio on these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love my T1-E; my favorite to date so far! 
  
Your descriptions kinda match the T1 in my opinion. It doesn't extend as much on both ends is less detailed, less bass. Overall an inferior driver and tuning to the T1-E. It says that these earphones go through harsh testing and have less than a 1db variance between left/right drivers(which could just be jargon), but to me they seemed engineered really well. Mine have more bass than my non-reference Tenore by a bit and quite a bit more than my Yamaha HPH-200. Even more than my HA-FXD80. Really quite impactful. So do sf and Hisoundfi's descriptions concur with mine. I got mine through Amazon from Shenzhenaudio, and you got yours through Aliexpress Hisoundfi, right? I wonder where @sfwalcer got his from.
  
 The rest who describe their T1-E as unimpressive with less detail and less bass got theirs from Penon? Am I correct?


----------



## twister6

Yes, mine is from Penon.  I'm starting to think these could be T1 instead of T1E.  I thought they used a different driver in T1E, that's why I took very detailed close up pictures through a clear shell so you guys with good T1E can compare it.


----------



## jcwyly

twister6 said:


> Yes, mine is from Penon.  I'm starting to think these could be T1 instead of T1E.  I thought they used a different driver in T1E, that's why I took very detailed close up pictures through a clear shell so you guys with good T1E can compare it.





Looking at the pictures I can find online the t1 and E look totally identical. If this is the case that we received t1 instead of t1-e it seems that it would likely still be a ttpod issue because my box definitely says enhanced on the back. Also looking at unboxing videos for the original t1 shows a totally different box. I guess one way to make sure it was a real t1e is ordering a color that doesn't exist for the t1


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got mine from bigbargainonlone which is Penonaudio. I wonder if people are running through all of the stock tips, and determining that they don'thave much bass because ythey aren't getting a proper seal.


----------



## altrunox

Are all the faulty version clear`s?


----------



## jcwyly

hisoundfi said:


> I got mine from bigbargainonlone which is Penonaudio. I wonder if people are running through all of the stock tips, and determining that they don'thave much bass because ythey aren't getting a proper seal.




I can't speak for the others but I can say with 100% certainty that mine have 0 bass atm. I've tried about 20 different types of tips, these don't fit strangely to me (though uncomfortable) and I can get a decent seal with many of these tips

Mine are clear


----------



## Hisoundfi

jcwyly said:


> I can't speak for the others but I can say with 100% certainty that mine have 0 bass atm. I've tried about 20 different types of tips, these don't fit strangely to me (though uncomfortable) and I can get a decent seal with many of these tips
> 
> Mine are clear


I would request an exchange then. That's not right.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I got mine from bigbargainonlone which is Penonaudio. I wonder if people are running through all of the stock tips, and determining that they don'thave much bass because ythey aren't getting a proper seal.


 

 Not a seal issue, we already been through that   This is purely a differently tuned headphones, clear color model.  Mine is already on it's way back to Penon while I will be waiting for replacement.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Not a seal issue, we already been through that   This is purely a differently tuned headphones, clear color model.  Mine is already on it's way back to Penon while I will be waiting for replacement.


good stuff. 

You have a good set of ears friend. I look forward to you getting a good t1e and posting impressions. If you are in communication with Penonaudio you should ask them if they are getting a lot of returns on them. 

I ordered an extra set of t1e on aliexpress. I will make sure to test them right away and share if they sound like my first.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Soundmagic a10 was sent back and replaced by the seller. I gta say that this is an awesome portable amp. There's no EMI, a bass boost, and it's so easy to use that you don't even need to turn it on. Plugging in your phones turns the amps power on. I know it's old, but I would take the a10 over the nx1.


----------



## osiris1

hisoundfi said:


> Soundmagic a10 was sent back and replaced by the seller. I gta say that this is an awesome portable amp. There's no EMI, a bass boost, and it's so easy to use that you don't even need to turn it on. Plugging in your phones turns the amps power on. I know it's old, but I would take the a10 over the nx1.


 
 I have the same amp and I concur. the downside is the silicone coating gets sticky after a while. with the FiiO E17 lineout to this amp, it can drive even the HD650 to very loud levels. very musical amp.


----------



## Hisoundfi

osiris1 said:


> I have the same amp and I concur. the downside is the silicone coating gets sticky after a while. with the FiiO E17 lineout to this amp, it can drive even the HD650 to very loud levels. very musical amp.


Yes, it is a very high end sound


----------



## Shawn71

osiris1 said:


> I have the same amp and I concur. the downside is the silicone coating gets sticky after a while.




By any chance how to overcome that sticky coating? Did you try any alcohol based solution/wd40 sort to remove it?are there any?
I have a similar situation on my old water proof CD player


----------



## osiris1

shawn71 said:


> By any chance how to overcome that sticky coating? Did you try any alcohol based solution/wd40 sort to remove it?are there any?
> I have a similar situation on my old water proof CD player


 
 talcum powder... lightly dust it and rub all over gently to avoid crevices. it won't look that pretty but it works.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> By any chance how to overcome that sticky coating? Did you try any alcohol based solution/wd40 sort to remove it?are there any?
> I have a similar situation on my old water proof CD player




Carbon vinyl sticker ....like this for example


----------



## Shawn71

osiris1 said:


> talcum powder... lightly dust it and rub all over gently to avoid crevices. it won't look that pretty but it works.




Oh ok....TY for the tips,apprecitate it.......I will try it.


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Carbon vinyl sticker ....like this for example




Hey wokei thx man.....but sticking these vinyl are pita on portable CD players etc which have protruded buttons and uneven surfaces...unlike the portable amps and alike which are flat shells and easy to apply those vinyl coating....


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Hey wokei thx man.....but sticking these vinyl are pita on portable CD players etc which have protruded buttons and uneven surfaces...unlike the portable amps and alike which are flat shells and easy to apply those vinyl coating....




Could be wee bit tricky .....true dat .....hey man ....2 more posts n *HEADPHONE SUPREMUS*

CONGRATS ...


----------



## nihontoman

shawn71 said:


> Hey wokei thx man.....but sticking these vinyl are pita on portable CD players etc which have protruded buttons and uneven surfaces...unlike the portable amps and alike which are flat shells and easy to apply those vinyl coating....




Try plastidip. Should do the trick as long as you cover the important parts first (buttons, sliders, jacks etc.) It's basically a spray-on rubber coating or vynil wrap in a can...


----------



## Shawn71

nihontoman said:


> Try plastidip. Should do the trick as long as you cover the important parts first (buttons, sliders, jacks etc.) It's basically a spray-on rubber coating or vynil wrap in a can...




Yeah sure,wil give a shot...TY. btw, will the rubber coating be sticky over a period of time?....


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> Are all the faulty version clear`s?


 
 Um I think so, so far at least.
 Mine are blue. Mochill's were purple. Hisoundfi and sfwalcer's were the Ugyen Gray(clear) color variant.
  


jcwyly said:


> I can't speak for the others but I can say with 100% certainty that mine have 0 bass atm. I've tried about 20 different types of tips, these don't fit strangely to me (though uncomfortable) and I can get a decent seal with many of these tips
> 
> Mine are clear


 
 Yeah, that is not right. Big quality bass here and great everywhere else too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  


jcwyly said:


> Looking at the pictures I can find online the t1 and E look totally identical. If this is the case that we received t1 instead of t1-e it seems that it would likely still be a ttpod issue because my box definitely says enhanced on the back. Also looking at unboxing videos for the original t1 shows a totally different box. I guess one way to make sure it was a real t1e is ordering a color that doesn't exist for the t1


 
 Yes, a big wood box vs. smaller navy box. Yeah, I guess that does make sense!
  
 Ok, so here are all the color names for anyone interested:
Go for *Ocean Blue,** Lavender Purple, *or* Ferrari Red *for anyone looking to purchase the T1-E to possibly avoid this problem(if this indeed is the situation).
  
*Deep Black* for T1 & *Black Jade Black* for T1-E... and *Crystal Transparent* for T1 & *Ugyen Gray *for T1-E look similar for both models.
  
*Ruby Red*, *Moonlight White*, and *Beautiful Blue *are only for the T1 model.
  
 Hope this helps! Directly from the TTPOD site here using google translate to see the color names: 
http://yingjian.ttpod.com/t1/ (T1)
http://yingjian.ttpod.com/ (T1-E)


----------



## Salmonelas

I just received Topping NX1.Im still waiting for Havi and T1e...oh the waiting time...
 Anyway,when i connect the NX1 to my smartphone (UMI X2) i see a big push in sound,very impressed,but when i connect
 to my Sony E384 the sound is less loud.So the amp on the Sony is more powerfull then NX1???Is that meens that Sony
 can drive Havi B3 without the need for an amp for the Havis to reach full potencial???


----------



## Salmonelas

Also im using for the time VSD1S and in Sony with 14 out of 30 in volume is very loud already but when i connect NX1 i have to go to 18 out f 30 and almost full volume on NX1 to to sound the same.


----------



## Ap616

Are you on high gain or low gain?


----------



## Salmonelas

Ok i just listen to it again,i left it alone to play because i remember that the first hour it doesnt sound right.
 So after 1 hour,i hear boost in sound, in low gain i have to go 80% on NX1 volume to sound the same without amp and in high gain ill go about 65%.
 If i have NX1 in high gain all the time is beter?What is the basic diference with low gain?


----------



## Ap616

salmonelas said:


> Ok i just listen to it again,i left it alone to play because i remember that the first hour it doesnt sound right.
> So after 1 hour,i hear boost in sound, in low gain i have to go 80% on NX1 volume to sound the same without amp and in high gain ill go about 65%.
> If i have NX1 in high gain all the time is beter?What is the basic diference with low gain?




From my understanding the low gain has a little better soundstage with the NX1, which I too have, and the high gain brings out more details. And can drive higher impedance iems and cans. I can't tell a big difference between them at least nothing like the NX1 vs. no amping  
...Also it should last even longer on low gain. Though it lasts plenty, plenty long already.


----------



## Salmonelas

Ok thanks for reply.
 I guess ill have to wait for Havi to really see the differences because VSD1S its very easy to drive,i use them with 30-40% volume 
 all the time,higher is very loud.


----------



## Ap616

salmonelas said:


> Ok thanks for reply.
> I guess ill have to wait for Havi to really see the differences because VSD1S its very easy to drive,i use them with 30-40% volume
> all the time,higher is very loud.




Sure man. Yeah, Vsonic's latest offerings definitely don't need amperage from what I've read and IMO. Same with those Ostrys. None of the four really benefit from it I don't think, reading others' impressions.
The Tenore, T1-E, and Havi(in increasing order of amperage benefits)do indeed improve from my personal experience.


----------



## Salmonelas

Great,im waiting for delivery Havi,T1e and Penon IEM...i believe next week  ill have them!!!


----------



## altrunox

ap616 said:


> Ok, so here are all the color names for anyone interested:
> Go for *Ocean Blue,** Lavender Purple, *or* Ferrari Red *for anyone looking to purchase the T1-E to possibly avoid this problem(if this indeed is the situation).
> 
> *Deep Black* for T1 & *Black Jade Black* for T1-E... and *Crystal Transparent* for T1 & *Ugyen Gray *for T1-E look similar for both models.
> ...


 
 That is a good ideia, look to be a pattern in the faulty ones, I almost got the clear, happyly I changed to the ocean blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But my ocean blue could be falulty and we`ll have another problem again...


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> That is a good ideia, look to be a pattern in the faulty ones, I almost got the clear, happyly I changed to the ocean blue
> 
> But my ocean blue could be falulty and we`ll have another problem again...




Noooooo....not ocean blue ....that's the color me want to get ....so when is yours aariving ? Aliexpress right ?


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> That is a good ideia, look to be a pattern in the faulty ones, I almost got the clear, happyly I changed to the ocean blue
> 
> But my ocean blue could be falulty and we`ll have another problem again...




We'll see. One can hope  Yeah, if there's a problem beyond this little(possible) fix, and weird tuning/no bass with others then TTPOD could potentially have a problem on their hands. Let's hope not! I would be really excited if they put something out around the $75-100(maybe more) with even better sound & technicality, similar signature, and same ergonomics & comfort. It would be the one for me!


----------



## Ap616

wokei said:


> Noooooo....not ocean blue ....that's the color me want to get ....so when is yours aariving ? Aliexpress right ?




Ocean blue ftw! Lol, I have to admit the lavender purple and ugyen gray look cool too doe...


----------



## Wokei

ap616 said:


> Ocean blue ftw! Lol, I have to admit the lavender purple and ugyen gray look cool too doe...




At this point of time ...any color will do as long as it is not bass light ....me want the same sound signature as Hisoundfi T1E's


----------



## erudite

bhazard said:


> The Vivo XE800 needs more attention IMO. It literally is a GR07 upgraded, looks gorgeous, and fits like a dream.
> 
> The fact it is on a promotion for $50 here (Normally $100+) is just too good a deal to pass up on these, especially if you've never heard a Vsonic GR07.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083&ns=1#detail


 
  
 is this a legit seller?


----------



## encoreAC

there is kz special edition, kz ed1 and kz ed3 on taobao. which should i buy?


----------



## robervaul

encoreac said:


> there is kz special edition, kz ed1 and kz ed3 on taobao. which should i buy?


 
 KZ Special Edition and KZ-GR.


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> there is kz special edition, kz ed1 and kz ed3 on taobao. which should i buy?


I have ed special edition and ed3 and they are both great. I slightly prefer the ed3. Bhazard will be able to comment on the other ones mentioned


----------



## encoreAC

there is an KZ GR too? I am so confused. They are all very cheap too.


----------



## robervaul

encoreac said:


> there is an KZ GR too? I am so confused. They are all very cheap too.


 

  Yes, very cheap. *US $9.00 *
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1987107500.html


----------



## bhazard

robervaul said:


> Yes, very cheap. *US $9.00 *
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1987107500.html


 
 Holy crap, you just pointed out that KZ now has an official aliexpress store. Awesome!
  
 No need to use Taobao if they keep the inventory updated. Looks like they have the new R95 there too.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1380688/search?SortType=new_desc


----------



## robervaul

when I get my. I will take the test.


----------



## altrunox

This KZ cable looks sexy, will get one for my Superlux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-Professional-grade-fever-lossless-sound-quality-headphone-extension-cord-LC-OFC-copper-crystals/1380688_1986722626.html
 Their IEM have a nice box?
 They could be a nice gift...


----------



## bhazard

The Aliexpress store uses UPS Saver shipping too for free. 3-7 days!!!


----------



## robervaul

*kz earphone official flagship store  *in Aliexpress




  
 Cruel doubt, buy 3 or 4 different models KZ or 1 T1E?


----------



## altrunox

Schiit!
 They have a head-set: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/folding-headphones-professional-grade-fever-HIFI-headphones-standard-definition-bass-sound-balance/1380688_1991669456.html
  
 Anyone tried them?
 May buy one for my sister


----------



## robervaul

altrunox said:


> Schiit!
> They have a head-set: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/folding-headphones-professional-grade-fever-HIFI-headphones-standard-definition-bass-sound-balance/1380688_1991669456.html
> 
> Anyone tried them?


 

 Eles têm tudo meu amigo.. eles vão dominar o mundo..rsrsrs
 Prepara o bolso.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> Holy crap, you just pointed out that KZ now has an official aliexpress store. Awesome!
> 
> No need to use Taobao if they keep the inventory updated. Looks like they have the new R95 there too.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1380688/search?SortType=new_desc


 
 how we can be sure that is really the official store? only because of the name or they said that opened a store on aliexpress?


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> The Aliexpress store uses UPS Saver shipping too for free. 3-7 days!!!




Me bought a few KZ Iem from the same store ....though in the listing says UPS Express Saver with 3-7 days delivery ....it has been 12 days now and still has not been received by the China Post Office ....still no tracking info as at today ..

Sent message why there is no tracking info ...and what postal service they are using ?

Never answer my questions ....replied dont worry ..they will arrived ....sent few msg to ask why tracking number dont work with UPS and finally they replied sent by China Post .... BUT no tracking info ...

I would not recommend buying from this store ...now chatting with seller ....still telling me they will arrive but when ask why not using UPS ....NOT REPLYING ...ONLY SAY SORRY THEY WILL ARRIVE..

my1015281286(2014-08-07 08:25:12):
I am tired of following up with my shipment .....you are not answering my question ...you cannot even confirmed that you are using China Post ...then you tell me different country use different logistic ..but when I click shipping option ..I only see UPS TNT and DHL ....THAT IS NOT HONEST
cn1510805941(2014-08-07 08:28:57):
It is our mistake


----------



## bhazard

rafaelroxalot said:


> how we can be sure that is really the official store? only because of the name or they said that opened a store on aliexpress?


 
 Inventory available matches the Taobao store. Prices are nearly the same. Aliexpress would take action if they weren't official as they list. You get buyer protection via aliexpress vs taobao forwarding.


----------



## slowpickr

Here's another one that looks interesting and has great feedback:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Phrodi-POD-M201-stereo-sports-hifi-earphone-headphones-with-microphone-Subwoofer-pro-quality-3-5mm-For/533578_1484828117.html
  
 Anyone tried it yet?  It's only $8.


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Me bought a few KZ Iem from the same store ....though in the listing says UPS Express Saver with 3-7 days delivery ....it has been 12 days now and still has not been received by the China Post Office ....still no tracking info as at today ..
> 
> Sent message why there is no tracking info ...and what postal service they are using ?
> 
> Never answer my questions ....replied dont worry ..they will arrived ....sent few msg to ask why tracking number dont work with UPS and finally they replied sent by China Post .... BUT no tracking info ...




Hmm.....thats not a good / pro way to treat custoners......thats why most afraid to place orders @AE and few wont express their bitter experience. Thx wokei for little headsup.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Hmm.....thats not a good / pro way to treat custoners......thats why most afraid to place orders @AE and few wont express their bitter experience. Thx wokei for little headsup.




Me should have bought from me regular Ali store for KZ iem .....aaaaaaah


----------



## robervaul

I talked to the seller.
  

 br1055075103(2014-08-07 08:18:46):
you are the factory ?
  
 br1055075103(2014-08-07 08:19:30):
does KZ have an official website ?
  
 cn1510805941(2014-08-07 08:19:39):
 Yes it is
  
 cn1510805941(2014-08-07 08:20:23):
 http//:www.kzearphone.com 
  cn1510805941(2014-08-07 08:11:10):
 I can send a business license, trademark registration certificates


----------



## Ap616

robervaul said:


> I talked to the seller.
> 
> http//:www.kzearphone.com




Interesting they have a JVC woody-like rebrand for $15. That caught my attention the most. Hmm, removable cables too! And a frequency curve... http://www.kzearphone.com/Product/219830365.html

Also have an AT ATH-CKM1000 rebrand, ATH-CKN70 rebrand, other AT CKM rebrands, and two V-Moda headphone rebrand.


----------



## bhazard

ap616 said:


> Interesting they have a JVC woody-like rebrand for $15. That caught my attention the most. Hmm, removable cables too! And a frequency curve... http://www.kzearphone.com/Product/219830365.html
> 
> Also have an AT ATH-CKM1000 rebrand, ATH-CKN70 rebrand, other AT CKM rebrands, and two V-Moda headphone rebrand.


 
 I'm selling one of the woodies. I kept one only for the cable. Its decent, but SQ isn't that great. Cable is awesome.
  
 They aren't rebrands. They are completely different than the originals.


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> I'm selling one of the woodies. I kept one only for the cable. Its decent, but SQ isn't that great. Cable is awesome.
> 
> They aren't rebrands. They are completely different than the originals.



Oh, my bad. Different build, materials, and such. They just look similar then; thanks for the clarification. Did you try this one by chance? http://www.kzearphone.com/Product/5480124234.html


----------



## lahin

wokei said:


> Me bought a few KZ Iem from the same store ....though in the listing says UPS Express Saver with 3-7 days delivery ....it has been 12 days now and still has not been received by the China Post Office ....still no tracking info as at today ..
> 
> Sent message why there is no tracking info ...and what postal service they are using ?
> 
> ...


 
 Damn! That's messed up..
 I placed an order for the ed special editions with the same seller I think. Is the seller's name he yue? Also I believe they changed the store name overnight. When I made the purchase last night, the store name was kzAcoustics and now when I check my order, it's gk headset official flagship store. I chose the UPS expedited delivery which is also free (delivery in 3-7 days). I talked to the seller and checked if he's indeed using UPS and he/she said yes. The tracking number on my order now redirects to China post. I'm pissed off that this was a blatant lie. He's using those UPS options to lure customers. I'm reporting this to ali express.
  
 I think @HiSoundFi got his from the same seller. How long did it take for you to receive your order?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

A Momentum look alike?


----------



## Hisoundfi

lahin said:


> Damn! That's messed up..
> I placed an order for the ed special editions with the same seller I think. Is the seller's name he yue? Also I believe they changed the store name overnight. When I made the purchase last night, the store name was kzAcoustics and now when I check my order, it's gk headset official flagship store. I chose the UPS expedited delivery which is also free (delivery in 3-7 days). I talked to the seller and checked if he's indeed using UPS and he/she said yes. The tracking number on my order now redirects to China post. I'm pissed off that this was a blatant lie. He's using those UPS options to lure customers. I'm reporting this to ali express.
> 
> I think @HiSoundFi got his from the same seller. How long did it take for you to receive your order?


it took a long time, like 3 weeks. I am happy though. I really like them and 13 bucks I paid is well worth it. I would pay way more for them honestly


----------



## Netforce

hal rockwell said:


> A Momentum look alike?


 
 Looks like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ear pads don't look like real leather from the pictures but who knows, looks can be deceiving. I really liked the real leather pads on the original momentum but they were kinda shallow. Site looks like it is only wholesale but curious how much they would go for.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

netforce said:


> Looks like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 http://aud.dx.com/product/ko-star-khm-681-3-5mm-jack-plug-hifi-dj-headphone-headset-w-microphone-black-brown-961337188#.U-PNlfmSzyQ


----------



## peter123

Soundmagic HP200 is $150 at a place that can't be mentioned


----------



## robakri

peter123 said:


> Soundmagic HP200 is $150 at a place that can't be mentioned


 
 Voldemort is treating us well!


----------



## UNW209

Hi all. I would like to share my experience of a Ko-Star Product. First of all, I have bought a DJ-1050 for a DIY purpose (dual entry at this price, awesome?:blink at this link. When the headphone arrived, I could feel that the cushion is excellent, thick and comfortable. 



Then I spent some time to inspect the headphone and found that 



WOW! As you can see, the two pieces is different! The material of the board is obviously different. With a careful inspection I found that the diameter of the coil is DIFFERENT. (Sorry for poor quality)



Finally, the cabeling told me that the two sides of the headphone should belong to two different batches of headphone.



Since I bought this from taobao with the help of my friend and it comes too late, I cannot get a refund anymore. How should I deal with this mess?

(Sorry for my poor English.)


----------



## Netforce

hal rockwell said:


> http://aud.dx.com/product/ko-star-khm-681-3-5mm-jack-plug-hifi-dj-headphone-headset-w-microphone-black-brown-961337188#.U-PNlfmSzyQ


 
 Yup fake leather.
  


unw209 said:


> Hi all. I would like to share my experience of a Ko-Star Product. First of all, I have bought a DJ-1050 for a DIY purpose (dual entry at this price, awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Probably stuck with it unfortunately. I'd say eat the loss and move on and not get another Ko-Star. Back in March I got burned a pair of Hisoundaudio Ba-100 which were marketed as legit but severely discounted and it ended up being a preproduction model that sounded awful. Lesson learned, if the price is too good to be true there probably is something wrong with it. Was considering that momentum clone but after seeing your post I'll stay far away from Ko-Star.


----------



## EmpJ

netforce said:


> Looks like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Definitely not real leather! The beautiful thing about leather is that it crinkles and is not always uniform depending on the thickness. Leather is natural and will always have these variations. So the chances are that if you see perfectly smooth, perfectly shaped earpads, they aren't made of real leather.


----------



## Wokei

lahin said:


> Damn! That's messed up..
> I placed an order for the ed special editions with the same seller I think. Is the seller's name he yue? Also I believe they changed the store name overnight. When I made the purchase last night, the store name was kzAcoustics and now when I check my order, it's gk headset official flagship store. I chose the UPS expedited delivery which is also free (delivery in 3-7 days). I talked to the seller and checked if he's indeed using UPS and he/she said yes. The tracking number on my order now redirects to China post. I'm pissed off that this was a blatant lie. He's using those UPS options to lure customers. I'm reporting this to ali express.
> 
> I think @HiSoundFi got his from the same seller. How long did it take for you to receive your order?







hisoundfi said:


> it took a long time, like 3 weeks. I am happy though. I really like them and 13 bucks I paid is well worth it. I would pay way more for them honestly




Me its okay with China Post but to advertised UPS is not right ....as for me shipment ...tracking info is useless cuz after 12 days no info ...from me experience ...it means the post office has not even received the package yet ...aaaaaaah ....happy thoughts ..happy thoughts .....


----------



## lahin

wokei said:


> Me its okay with China Post but to advertised UPS is not right ....as for me shipment ...tracking info is useless cuz after 12 days no info ...from me experience ...it means the post office has not even received the package yet ...aaaaaaah ....happy thoughts ..happy thoughts .....


 
 Exactly! I'm angry at the fact that they fooled us.
 I wanted these headphones for an upcoming long trip. Well, ******! Now, we wait.


----------



## Hisoundfi

lahin said:


> Exactly! I'm angry at the fact that they fooled us.
> I wanted these headphones for an upcoming long trip. Well, ******! Now, we wait.


Be patient guys. His shipping info might be misleading but I promise you won't be disappointed in the product when it arrives


----------



## Hisoundfi

If it doesn't arrive though, I say we gather our pitch forks and torches and lynch him!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Be patient guys. His shipping info might be misleading but I promise you won't be disappointed in the product when it arrives




Me need to know when they arrive ...so me can smuggle them into the house without me other half knowing about them ...lol ...normally me will go to post office before the postman deliver them ........muahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa ...me life ....aaaaaaaah


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Me need to know when they arrive ...so me can smuggle them into the house without me other half knowing about them ...lol ...normally me will go to post office before the postman deliver them ........muahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa ...me life ....aaaaaaaah


With awesome posts like that, I just got an idea for a perfect first thread to start... 

Stay tuned friends for an awesome new thread to come in a few hours when I get home. I expect all of you to join.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> With awesome posts like that, I just got an idea for a perfect first thread to start...
> 
> Stay tuned friends for an awesome new thread to come in a few hours when I get home. I expect all of you to join.
> 
> Stay tuned...




Me friend Hisoundfi ....anything u selling ...me in .....muahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

lendmeurears has 18% discount now... the best havi is this one right? HAVI B3 PRO I


----------



## Netforce

rafaelroxalot said:


> lendmeurears has 18% discount now... the best havi is this one right? HAVI B3 PRO I


 
 Yup


----------



## altrunox

any pictures of the box that comes with some KZ IEM?
 I want to buy some of them for xmas gift (yeah xmas, shipping is slow to hueland )


----------



## Netforce

Took the plunge and got the kz ed special edition, the gr, and their extension cable. I'll see what their lovely boxes look like in due time.


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> any pictures of the box that comes with some KZ IEM?
> I want to buy some of them for xmas gift (yeah xmas, shipping is slow to hueland )




Pics for you specially 










netforce said:


> Took the plunge and got the kz ed special edition, the gr, and their extension cable. I'll see what their lovely boxes look like in due time.




Good choice ..KZ ED SE is awesome just as Hisoundfi described and GR - use the red nozzle ...


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice box, looks more expensive than it really is, thx again wokei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I should get one of these too -> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Remax-RM-575-High-Performance-In-Ear-Headphones-for-iphone-ipod-samsung-LG-HTC/1777965491.html?promotionVersion=1 for xmas, not for me, but that don`t mean that i wouldn`t test them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ---
 Anyone here have the Maya S6?
  
 I already have the VSD3S, and the T1-E and the Havis are coming.
 T1-E don`t have a negative fitiing, Havi B3 have a bulky cable and VSD3 have a thick cable, I can`t use any of them for running...
 And them I seem these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 It don`t need to have a great sound, just need to be lightweight with a OK sound.
 Oh and the cable looks thin + almost negative fitting = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They`re really cheap like US$20 on Aliexpress any other options?
  
 They look exactly like the MEEletronics S6, maybe they`re the OEM, that would be a great bang for the buck, or they`re the M6 that is still good since it`s hard to me to get MEEletronics from ebay...


----------



## Hisoundfi

The cogoo t02 sounds ideal and is only 6 bucks. 

I would also recommend the moxpad x3 

Check both out


----------



## Hisoundfi

The cable on the ed3 is nice for a $150 iem, let alone the ridiculously low price they are currently going for. 

Housings are super sturdy heavy duty metal also. They are built like tanks.


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> I heard they're great, but a new updated version is about to be released.  Not sure if it's going to be similar to HP100->HP150 update, will see.  The only thing, these are open back phones.  I tried DT990 before, even semi-open DT880, and soundstage and sound airness is amazing, but you loose listening privacy


 
 Do you (or anyone else) know for a fact that they're releasing a new open modell soon? I find the HP300 and ofcourse the HP150 but both are closed...................................
  


robakri said:


> Yeah, they receive very positive reviews, just not enough quantity. I went for them so I'll get to see for myself. I actually need/want open back phones, I'm driving my SO nuts with my isolating phones  As I have my own room for listening, it is much more practical for me to have open phones and then there is a slight (only slight and possibly selective) chance that I might hear when she tries to yell something into my room


 
 Looks as if many more reviews will come in a short while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jcwyly said:


> Got my T1-E a few days ago. Not good so far unfortunately... Looks like mine have *pretty much zero bass*.


 
 Hmm, maybe bad connection to the bass driver on one batch?
  


hal rockwell said:


> http://aud.dx.com/product/ko-star-khm-681-3-5mm-jack-plug-hifi-dj-headphone-headset-w-microphone-black-brown-961337188#.U-PNlfmSzyQ


 
 Thank you. I'm looking for housing for a project and these seem good for that.
  


robakri said:


> Voldemort is treating us well!


 




  


rafaelroxalot said:


> lendmeurears has 18% discount now... the best havi is this one right? HAVI B3 PRO I


 
 For anyone that don't got them already this is the time to PULL THE TRIGGER


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> The cogoo t02 sounds ideal and is only 6 bucks.
> 
> I would also recommend the moxpad x3
> 
> Check both out


 
  
 Moxpad cable looks as thick and heavy as the VSD3S cable.
 T02 is nice, really thin cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will get both of them and some KZ IEM too as you said they look super strong, and the cable look thin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now I'll be waiting for 6 IEMs, madness!
 T1-E, B3 Pro1, MMX 71 iE, T02, Maya S6 and some random KZ.
 And Brainwavz case + KZ extension cable.
  
 Welcome to head-fi, sorry for your wallet...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

altrunox said:


> Moxpad cable looks as thick and heavy as the VSD3S cable.
> T02 is nice, really thin cable
> Will get both of them and some KZ IEM too as you said they look super strong, and the cable look thin
> 
> ...




Wow you put the trigger in many iem at once! Im buying some stuff here too lol
Brazilians getting many stuff!
Hoping to get havis and ttpod t1e


----------



## rafaelroxalot

My kzs are on the way got 4 different ones.
The vivo xe800 on the way too
Now buying havis
Some days later the ttpod t1e lol
Addictive stuff


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Wait... Nx1 on the way too lol


----------



## 7cents

altrunox said:


> Moxpad cable looks as thick and heavy as the VSD3S cable.
> T02 is nice, really thin cable
> 
> 
> ...


 




 welcome to head-fi, fyi I haven't pulled any trigger since I'm having the B3 already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. cheers!


----------



## peter123

rafaelroxalot said:


> My kzs are on the way got 4 different ones.
> The vivo xe800 on the way too
> Now buying havis
> Some days later the ttpod t1e lol
> Addictive stuff







rafaelroxalot said:


> Wait... Nx1 on the way too lol




Lol, NOW we're talking


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Do you (or anyone else) know for a fact that they're releasing a new open modell soon? I find the HP300 and ofcourse the HP150 but both are closed...................................


 
  
 I heard that directly from SoundMagic US distributor.  Perhaps that explains a sale price of $150 you have seen for original HP200?  The only thing I can't confirm is update of the drivers.  I have been told that HP150 will have updated drivers in comparison to HP100.  Turned out, housing, earpads, and cable was updated, but drivers stayed the same, though update of the housing (material) and cable added some subtle improvements as stated by other owners of HP100.  I also received their updated E10S, the same as E10 but with in-line remote and a new 3.5mm jack which has android/ios switch.  Identical sound, just in-line remote and jack update.  I have a gut feeling, HP200 (or whatever model number it's going to be) will end with a same driver and updated housing/cable, etc. since from some of the reviews I read people liked the sound but thought housing was plasticy?  Just speculating for now; maybe I can request a review loaner.


----------



## peter123

@twister6

Thanks a lot for the information!

If you could get a loaner I'd be very interested in your impressions.

There's way too little exciting new products in the full size open segment.....


----------



## bhazard

altrunox said:


> Nice box, looks more expensive than it really is, thx again wokei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Maya is ok, nothing special. Pistons are better.
  
 I have those rare Assassin and Sniper Maya sets if you want them for cheap, although I may keep them just for the tin and all the tips they come with.


----------



## squallkiercosa

I found the s6 to be inexplicably uncomfortable, they're small but the nozzle is short and the shape considering the size is quite weird. You don't need negative profile for running, the only place were you actually need it is side sleeping. As long is light and stable you can use almost anything


----------



## altrunox

squallkiercosa said:


> I found the s6 to be inexplicably uncomfortable, they're small but the nozzle is short and the shape considering the size is quite weird. You don't need negative profile for running, the only place were you actually need it is side sleeping. As long is light and stable you can use almost anything


 
 Already pulled the trigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope I find then confortable at least, my most complain about IEM to run is the weight of the cable.
 SoundMagic PL50 should be nice too, but they're more expensive...
  


bhazard said:


> Maya is ok, nothing special. Pistons are better.
> 
> I have those rare Assassin and Sniper Maya sets if you want them for cheap, although I may keep them just for the tin and all the tips they come with.


 
 Yeah I've seen that the sound is nothing special.
 Already've paid for them so can't get yours
 But anyway which are these assasin and sniper?


----------



## Ap616

altrunox said:


> Moxpad cable looks as thick and heavy as the VSD3S cable.
> T02 is nice, really thin cable
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Woot party! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope you like your T1-E and B3 Pro 1! They are pretty incredible iems tbh.
   





rafaelroxalot said:


> Wow you put the trigger in many iem at once! Im buying some stuff here too lol
> Brazilians getting many stuff!
> Hoping to get *havis* and* ttpod t1e*


 
 That's some good stuff right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   





rafaelroxalot said:


> My kzs are on the way got 4 different ones.
> The vivo xe800 on the way too
> Now buying havis
> Some days later the ttpod t1e lol
> Addictive stuff


 
 I am also interested in the XE800, but probably won't pull the trigger until better US availability.  Just a little inconvenient.
 Hope you enjoy your pile of incoming stuff!
   





peter123 said:


> There's way too little exciting new products in the full size open segment.....


 
 Hmm, what about the X2? That's a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have me interested, but way beyond my budget and hardly available.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, both X2 and the new Soundmagic are very interesting but we're spoiled with the pace that new great IEM's are released


----------



## rafaelroxalot

people TTPOd from Lenadmurears we can trust thats ok?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Did anyone tried this? interesting...
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38293728146&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1109221304:6:ie800:22451b388e5a8fcb142e66aa60d33c1e&ali_trackid=1_22451b388e5a8fcb142e66aa60d33c1e&spm=a230r.1.17.9.wfHA47


----------



## Netforce

^ best not to talk about those particular models as they have logos that are they shouldn't be using.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> ^ best not to talk about those particular models as they have logos that are they shouldn't be using.


The S logo stands for "Shenzhennheiser"


----------



## jcwyly

jcwyly said:


> Got my T1-E a few days ago. Not good so far unfortunately... Looks like mine have pretty much zero bass. Details are OK but honestly not even as good as the pistons.
> 
> Tested out of the box and currently at about 30 hours without any significant change in bass. Details have improved sightly and treble seems a bit smoother.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Good news everyone!
  
 After about 100 hours of burn in, my T1-E have bass now! I may buy another pair from another source for comparison purposes but frankly the change is pretty unbelievable. At 0, 30, and 50 hours they had absolutely nothing in terms of bass. But somewhere between 50 and 100 that all changed. Will have to see if it improves even further with more time, but at this point it's got waaaay more bass than tenore but similar levels of enjoyment.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> The S logo stands for "Shenzhennheiser"


 
 LOL


----------



## mocklee

I'm in the market for an IEM upgrade from the Steelseries Flux In-Ear, and I got a recommendation from Ap616 to look at the TTPOD T1-E.
  
 I've narrowed down my choices to pretty much this and the JVC HA-FXT90. Can anyone compare the two? Maybe to the Steelseries buds too, if anyone's ever owned them.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

jcwyly said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> After about 100 hours of burn in, my T1-E have bass now! I may buy another pair from another source for comparison purposes but frankly the change is pretty unbelievable. At 0, 30, and 50 hours they had absolutely nothing in terms of bass. But somewhere between 50 and 100 that all changed. Will have to see if it improves even further with more time, but at this point it's got waaaay more bass than tenore but similar levels of enjoyment.


Good to hear friend! 

They are pretty unbelievable aren't they?


----------



## jcwyly

hisoundfi said:


> Good to hear friend!
> 
> They are pretty unbelievable aren't they?


 
 Pretty great considering the money. Definitely miles ahead of pistons, but so far I do like the Tenores a bit more. Still not sure whether or not my pair is "normal" due to the previous difficulties though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jcwyly said:


> Pretty great considering the money. Definitely miles ahead of pistons, but so far I do like the Tenores a bit more. Still not sure whether or not my pair is "normal" due to the previous difficulties though.


when you first got them what source were you using?


----------



## jcwyly

hisoundfi said:


> when you first got them what source were you using?


 
 Same source as now, Computer -> E18.
  
 Initially I tried straight out of computer, laptop, and cellphone to make sure it wasn't just some weird source-related issue.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jcwyly said:


> Same source as now, Computer -> E18.
> 
> Initially I tried straight out of computer, laptop, and cellphone to make sure it wasn't just some weird source-related issue.


Well I'm just glad they worked out for you. I felt bad hyping the snot out of them talking about the bass and you guys ending up with duds


----------



## squallkiercosa

altrunox said:


> Already pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The cable on the other hand is quite nice (at least the meelectronic version) and I rather not to talk about SQ to leave it to your own judgement . 
  
 About


netforce said:


> ^ best not to talk about those particular models as they have logos that are they shouldn't be using.


 
 There's a thin line between similar models and imitations and we: as a community should not support imitations. 

 Please add to the list any headphones you think they've been counterefeited and sold. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/691594/counterfeited-headphones-list


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Well I'm just glad they worked out for you. I felt bad hyping the snot out of them talking about the bass and you guys ending up with duds


 

 I had no patience to wait for 100hr burn in and bailed out close to 50hr.  Should have my replacement from Penon in a week or so.
  
 But from what I understand, you had your bass from the get-go?


----------



## awcamaro

I can't decide between the TTPOD T1-E and the Zero Audio Carbo Basso. Generally, I listen to alternative (Coldplay, M83, OneRepublic, etc) , soundtrack (Hans Zimmer, Disasterpeace, etc) , and post-rock (Moving Mountains, Sigur Ros, etc) and I often use my earphones to watch movies. I enjoy being enveloped by my music, having sub-bass I can feel and highs that aren't too harsh, so people who have/had both, how do they compare? I will be listening unamped via laptop and phone and generally cable down.


----------



## altrunox

awcamaro said:


> I can't decide between the TTPOD T1-E and the Zero Audio Carbo Basso. Generally, I listen to alternative (Coldplay, M83, OneRepublic, etc) , soundtrack (Hans Zimmer, Disasterpeace, etc) , and post-rock (Moving Mountains, Sigur Ros, etc) and I often use my earphones to watch movies. I enjoy being enveloped by my music, having sub-bass I can feel and highs that aren't too harsh, so people who have/had both, how do they compare? I will be listening unamped via laptop and phone and generally cable down.


 
  
 Would you like to buy only one?
 If so I wouldn`t buy them, not because o SQ but because quality issues with both models.
 Maybe the VSD3 or VSD3S would be a safer choise.


----------



## awcamaro

altrunox said:


> Would you like to buy only one?
> If so I wouldn`t buy them, not because o SQ but because quality issues with both models.
> Maybe the VSD3 or VSD3S would be a safer choise.


 

 Yeah I can only pick one up on my budget. I have heard of quality issues with the Tenore's but not so much the Basso's. What quality issues were you talking about specifically?


----------



## Ap616

jcwyly said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> After about 100 hours of burn in, my T1-E have bass now! I may buy another pair from another source for comparison purposes but frankly the change is pretty unbelievable. At 0, 30, and 50 hours they had absolutely nothing in terms of bass. But somewhere between 50 and 100 that all changed. Will have to see if it improves even further with more time, but at this point it's got waaaay more bass than tenore but similar levels of enjoyment.


 
  Glad to hear! Mine hasn't changed much with burn-in I don't think. But I don't have 50 or 100 hours yet. Mine must be a bassy Tenore, cause my T1-E only have *some *noticeable* *bit more. Not waaaay... I agree about similar enjoyment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love em' both.

   


twister6 said:


> I had no patience to wait for 100hr burn in and bailed out close to 50hr.  Should have my replacement from Penon in a week or so.
> 
> But from what I understand, you had your bass from the get-go?


 
    Mine had pretty big bass before any burn-in, so I don't know. I liked em' and was impressed from open box!
  


peter123 said:


> Yeah, both X2 and the new Soundmagic are very interesting but we're spoiled with the pace that new great IEM's are released


 Yeah, yay iems lol. That's fine by me as I like them more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  


> Originally Posted by *altrunox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 


> Would you like to buy only one?
> If so I wouldn`t buy them, not because o SQ but because quality issues with both models.
> Maybe the VSD3 or VSD3S would be a safer choise.


 
 Tenore quality issues are clear. Bass variance, loose cable/housing issues, volume imbalance. Poorly built.
  
 I don't think we can put the TTPOD up there yet man. There is only one *possible* *one* so far. If a no/little bass problem with T1-E for the couple people continues on with more individuals, then yes in the future we can definitely. But as of yet we can't jump to, "oh, there is obvious quality issues with these" imho.


----------



## awcamaro

ap616 said:


> Mine had pretty big bass before any burn-in, so I don't know. I liked em' and was impressed from open box!
> 
> 
> Tenore quality issues are clear. Bass variance, loose cable/housing issues, volume imbalance. Poorly built.
> ...




I know the Tenores have quality control issues but have you heard anything about the Basso's? That's the pair I'm looking to get , either that or the T1-E's.


----------



## Gandroid

I was cleaning and found an unused compact camera case...I think I am not supposed to post a link the fleabay site...but if you search "Hard Shell Digital Camera Bag Case for Small Compact Digital Cameras"...you can find them for $3.69
 Can easily hold few iems


----------



## Nytkim

Hello. I am having a hard time choosing my iems, as many others. After talking to some, researching, looking for an avaiable pair that can ship to my country and recent price drops and offers, I narrowed it down to two: GR07 Classic Edition and Havi B3. I would like help choosing these, considering that: I won't use it with an amp and I listen to rock, classical music, jazz. Prices are $50 for B3 and $80 for GR07


----------



## Leo888

awcamaro said:


> I know the Tenores have quality control issues but have you heard anything about the Basso's? That's the pair I'm looking to get , either that or the T1-E's.




I have not heard the T1-E but have the tenore and basso. If there's a problem with the Basso, it's the driver flex. But it doesn't affect the sound at all.


----------



## kahaluu

nytkim said:


> Hello. I am having a hard time choosing my iems, as many others. After talking to some, researching, looking for an avaiable pair that can ship to my country and recent price drops and offers, I narrowed it down to two: GR07 Classic Edition and Havi B3. I would like help choosing these, considering that: I won't use it with an amp and I listen to rock, classical music, jazz. Prices are $50 for B3 and $80 for GR07


 

 Well, if you're not going to be using an amp, I would go for the GR07. The Havi's would be hard to drive without an amp or powerful DAP.


----------



## Shawn71

nytkim said:


> Hello. I am having a hard time choosing my iems, as many others. After talking to some, researching, looking for an avaiable pair that can ship to my country and recent price drops and offers, I narrowed it down to two: GR07 Classic Edition and Havi B3. I would like help choosing these, considering that: I won't use it with an amp and I listen to rock, classical music, jazz. Prices are $50 for B3 and $80 for GR07



GR07 CE....w/o a doubt no amp needed. Do remember about B3's shell and if you have very smaller ears.....
If you add $36-38, you would get NX1 amp that pairs with B3, and additional $5-7 you may need if you buy both B3+NX1 against just GR07.......you need to figure out which suits you. Both are excellent IEMs but if I were you I wld choose CE as its of neutral...or buy them before the deal is gone,listen to them and sell the one you dont want to keep....


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> I had no patience to wait for 100hr burn in and bailed out close to 50hr.  Should have my replacement from Penon in a week or so.
> 
> But from what I understand, you had your bass from the get-go?


 
ya mine sounded great the second I plugged them in


----------



## rafaelroxalot

ap616 said:


> Mine had pretty big bass before any burn-in, so I don't know. I liked em' and was impressed from open box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I asked to Lendmeurears, if they received any complain about the lack of bass on ttpod t1e and they said this: Hi,

 Nope, we did not receive such a complain but we do receive complains on channel imbalance from 2 of our customers.

 Regards,

 Lend Me UR ears
  
 Anyone here had this issue with ttpod t1e? imbalance on channels?


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> I asked to Lendmeurears, if they received any complain about the lack of bass on ttpod t1e and they said this: Hi,
> 
> 
> Nope, we did not receive such a complain but we do receive complains on channel imbalance from 2 of our customers.
> ...




Well that's unfortunate and sucky :/ Guess there are some problems and that can't be ignored.
Maybe we should ask Penon too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Since someone asked me about some IEM recs via PM specifically how the JVC FXD80 compare to the current crop of budget-fi wonders....
  
 Pretty relevant since someone just asked here:
  
  The FXD80s are pretty good sounding so you can't really go wrong with them. BUT and that's a BIG BUTT going with a "mainstream manufacturer" doesn't always equate to better sound or better customer service. And in your case these JVCs are only sold in Jpn so if you have problems with them good luck sending them back for returns/refunds/exchanges. Same could be said for those Chinese IEMs but therr are trusted sellers like Penon/bigbargainonline that has 1 year warranties/ very good return/ exchange policies so..... there is better safer avenues/ options to get those Chinese IEMs when there are problems with then compared to their Jpnese counterpart.
  
 Since we are on the topic of quality control, you should skip the Tenores by default based on all the bad experiences head-fiers have had with them.
  
 So that leaves you with the Ostry and TTPODs and the FXD80s. If passive isolation is not your top priority the Ostry is the best sounding most technically capable outta' the three, cuz they literally will make those FXD80s sound like childs play in tuning with their great bass texture/quality, VERY wide soundstaging/ lush 3Desque mids and amazingly extended yet never overly bright/harsh nor sibilant treble. These Ostriches are real dealios yo' no hype and they just have this unique old school organic analog sound character to them that is akin to the VSonic GR07 BEs which many head-fier praises to no end. 
  
 The TTPOD T1-Es on the other hand has less texture to their sound and is tuned more like your conventional bass centric IEM meaning the 1st thing you will notice is their big bass and very extended treble, almost that classic "V-shape" sound if you will, BUT this is not the case here cuz the mids on these TTPODs are just as forward and lush as their bass quantity/quality along with their extended treble. So what you have/ get with these TTPODs is a true audiophile basshead IEM that does justice to every aspect of the sonic spectrum and leaves nothing behind cuz you literally gets it all, esp in the bass.
  
 I have burned in my T1-E for the past week non-stop and their bass has improve quite a bit along with their treble. It's bass post burn-in has settled down some, and has increased in texture giving it a more spacious/ roomy atmospheric sense to them unlike previously where you just get hit by a big dose of it in a concentrated narrower range. So in a sense the bass has became more enveloping with better texture and flavor. The treble has also became less bright and less fatiguing but yet still remain very well extended, though still lacking that refined sparkle and shimmer. All in all these TTPODs are now even more well balanced and is a SERIOUS power house of an IEM that holds no bars!!! For $36-$50 these are a steal!!! And is much better deal/ more capable IEM than those FXD80s. The 80s in comparison sounds tiny, artificial, cold, sterile and a bit lacking tbh.
  
 For me though the Ostry is the best outta' all of them due to their unique and non-fatiguing spacious and very atmospheric textured sound that is EXTREMELY easy to drive. The TTPODs takes 2nd spot if you want very good passive isolation and a more conventional type of sound signature/ tuning that is medium hard to drive, an amp will no doubt make them better. The JVCs is last and is a bit dated for the performance to price ratio esp. with so many heavy hitters these days. They were great like 2 years ago but can't really hang with the current crop of budget-fi sonic wonders.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## pandaprox

I'm stuck between the JVC HA-FXD80, the TTPOD T1-E, and the VSonic VSD 3S. I'm coming from the Monoprice 8320s and i'm looking for an upgrade to help me get into head gear.
  
 Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ZapX629

What do you listen to and what do you like to hear in your music?


----------



## sfwalcer

pandaprox said:


> I'm stuck between the JVC HA-FXD80, the TTPOD T1-E, and the VSonic VSD 3S. I'm coming from the Monoprice 8320s and i'm looking for an upgrade to help me get into head gear.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


 

 ^
 LoL check post above yours.


----------



## pandaprox

I honestly did not see that LOL. Thanks for pointing that out.
 Based on what you say, I'm leaning towards the T1-E. But I haven't counted out the VSD 3S yet.
  


zapx629 said:


> What do you listen to and what do you like to hear in your music?


 
  
 I listen to mostly alt. rock & hard rock, pop, electronic music, and metal/nu metal. 
 I want to be able to feel the bass, but not have the bass overwhelm the mid and the treble like the Skullcandy Ink'd that I used to own. Preferrably the treble not to be too harsh as well. 
  
 I'm not very good at describing these kinds of things but I hope that gives you an idea.


----------



## bhazard

I might start adding Chinese manufacturer Smartphones to the OP list. There are A LOT of them with some high end DACs in them. Some even have Dolby/DTS-X/Dirac HD built in!
  
 If they start adding T-Mobile US LTE bands to their models, I will be purchasing many of them over the usual HTC/Samsung/LG phones. I think those phones are mediocre and overpriced compared to some of the stuff coming out of China lately.


----------



## awcamaro

sfwalcer said:


> Since someone asked me about some IEM recs via PM specifically how the JVC FXD80 compare to the current crop of budget-fi wonders....
> 
> Pretty relevant since someone just asked here:
> 
> ...




I know the Tenores are out of question due to QC issues but what about the Basso's? The only issues I've heard were about driver flex. Other than that, I feel like they go head on against the T1-E's. Any recommendations on which comes out on top?


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> I might start adding Chinese manufacturer Smartphones to the OP list. There are A LOT of them with some high end DACs in them. Some even have Dolby/DTS-X/Dirac HD built in!
> 
> If they start adding T-Mobile US LTE bands to their models, I will be purchasing many of them over the usual HTC/Samsung/LG phones. I think those phones are mediocre and overpriced compared to some of the stuff coming out of China lately.


 
 Btw, thought you might find this remark from James (FiiO) interesting: http://www.head-fi.org/t/691332/fiio-x1-the-first-high-res-dap-for-the-young/1410#post_10782724


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> I might start adding Chinese manufacturer Smartphones to the OP list. There are A LOT of them with some high end DACs in them. Some even have Dolby/DTS-X/Dirac HD built in!
> 
> If they start adding T-Mobile US LTE bands to their models, I will be purchasing many of them over the usual HTC/Samsung/LG phones. I think those phones are mediocre and overpriced compared to some of the stuff coming out of China lately.


 

 ^
 Welp if you wanna do that you MUST check out this site for all phones CHINESE!!! haha
  
 Great in depth reviews of lots of the hyped models/brands in China.
  
 i check it on the daily. :  )
  
 http://www.gizchina.com/
  
 A review of your current beloved +1s.
 http://www.gizchina.com/2014/07/31/oneplus-one-review/


----------



## sfwalcer

awcamaro said:


> I know the Tenores are out of question due to QC issues but what about the Basso's? The only issues I've heard were about driver flex. Other than that, I feel like they go head on against the T1-E's. Any recommendations on which comes out on top?


 

 ^
 Lucky for you that i have auditioned and written about the Bassos as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The Bassos are like the T1-Es in that nothing feels lacking and you get bass quality and quantity in spades, along with every good forward mids and very good treble. BUT the overall sound signature of the Bassos is more "airy" despite being a bass centric IEM and that was what made them very unique to me. They have a larger soundstage than the TE-1s and combined with their big airy bass sound makes for a less fatiguing listen esp. for long sessions. The mids on the Bassos is not as lush compared to the T1-E from memory along with a smoother treble and this was why in my write-up of them that i stated they make for a very good upgrade to the Sony MH1/Cs if you want something with a similar sound signature but with more air to them.
  
 The T1-Es on the other hand sound more dynamic and in your face due to the slightly smaller sounstage and more punchy/ aggressive bass presentation. Hence combined with their more extended treble the T1-Es can be a more fatiguing listen cuz their sound is more energetic and intimate in scale. The mids are also more lush on these T1-E from memory compared to the Bassos but both are pretty similar tbh.
  
 Oh and regarding driver flex on the Bassos...... the set i had for audition was so bad that i barely was able to listen to them at all. The driver flex affected the sound so much for me that nothing sounded right from A LOT of the tips i used, almost like when you have a vacuum seal and the sound is just weird. BUT thank god i had some RHA MA350 tips that was able to give me a perfect seal without the driver flex messing up the sound, pheeeeew. Others reported that the driver flex on their Bassos didn't affect the sound so.... YMMV
  
 The T1-Es on the other hand have zero driver flex and sound crazy consistent with many of the tips i have tried on them. Very easy insertion/seal and crazy comfort to boot so......


----------



## ZapX629

> Originally Posted by *pandaprox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I listen to mostly alt. rock & hard rock, pop, electronic music, and metal/nu metal.
> I want to be able to feel the bass, but not have the bass overwhelm the mid and the treble like the Skullcandy Ink'd that I used to own. Preferrably the treble not to be too harsh as well.
> ...


 
 Well, If you're coming from Ink'd, either one is going to make you very, very happy. I haven't heard the TTPOD, so I can only give you an opinion on the VSD3S. The VSD3S doesn't have bass that will slam or boom, but the bass is very deep and you feel it more so than you hear it. It's definitely there, it's just not overpowering. The highs can get a little harsh, but it's not a big deal unless you're listening to them too loud. You can also use different tips to make them less harsh in the treble. The VSD3S also has a great image and soundstage. That is, you can tell where every instrument is, and they're all very clear and separate from on another. You can close your eyes and hear the sound all around you instead of just in your left and right ear. FWIW, I listen to everything from Metal, to Alt rock, to Folk, to EDM, to Asian Pop, to Jazz, to Classical, and there's nothing they don't do well. Vocals and guitars sound particularly nice and drums are softer but tight and controlled. They're a very musical and easy to listen to IEM that make a great all arounder.
  
 My original thoughts on them are here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/1695#post_10687161
  
 There's a lot of other good info on them around those pages from others.


----------



## encoreAC

What?!? from the sound of it the Bassos are like perfect for me! The lack of Bass and warmness and the emphasized Treble on my Tenore are making me to listen to the MH1 more. 
 I think I am getting the Bassos now. If everything fails, I really gonna go for the Final Audio Design Heaven V..........


----------



## sfwalcer

encoreac said:


> What?!? from the sound of it the Bassos are like perfect for me! The lack of Bass and warmness and the emphasized Treble on my Tenore are making me to listen to the MH1 more.
> I think I am getting the Bassos now. If everything fails, I really gonna go for the Final Audio Design Heaven V..........


 
 ^
 yeah those Bassos are damn good as well, and just as good as the Tenores but with more bass emphasis and less micro details/ mid-range resolution than the Tenores. Those flat TOTLer analytical mofos just hyped the Tenores to high heavens cuz it just sounded more balanced and "flatter" is alls. They don't really blow the Bassos outta' the water nor bests them cuz there are things the Bassos do better such as a larger soundstage and a more airy less fatiguing sound but with amazing bass quality/quantity as well so.....
  
 And yeppp X2 those FAD Heaven Vs would be a TOTAL and COMPLETE upgrade to the Sony MH1/C in terms of sound signature/ technical ability, resolution, etc etc etc. And the Sony XBA-H3 would be a good upgrade to those Heaven Vs if you want even more BOMBASTIC bass than the MH1/C with amazing extension/extension to the treble but yet smooth at the same time.
  
 The MH1/C, FAD Heaven V and Sony XBA-H3 all have a VERY similar sound and presentation, almost as if it was the same person that tuned them. This is the reason why despite having auditioned the FAD/ H3s i am still content with my lowly MH1/C and is waiting it out for a massive price drop on those H3s then cop a set. haha NO RUSH!!!


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> I might start adding Chinese manufacturer Smartphones to the OP list. There are A LOT of them with some high end DACs in them. Some even have Dolby/DTS-X/Dirac HD built in!
> 
> If they start adding T-Mobile US LTE bands to their models, I will be purchasing many of them over the usual HTC/Samsung/LG phones. I think those phones are mediocre and overpriced compared to some of the stuff coming out of China lately.




Which china phones has the best sound? And has good prices too?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Guys I already order vivo xe800 that is supposed to be like gr07 be and havi b3 pro 1.
Which i can go next? Ttpod t1e or ostrys?


----------



## encoreAC

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> yeah those Bassos are damn good as well, and just as good as the Tenores but with more bass emphasis and less micro details/ mid-range resolution than the Tenores. Those flat TOTLer analytical mofos just hyped the Tenores to high heavens cuz it just sounded more balanced and "flatter" is alls. They don't really blow the Bassos outta' the water nor bests them cuz there are things the Bassos do better such as a larger soundstage and a more airy less fatiguing sound but with amazing bass quality/quantity as well so.....
> 
> And yeppp X2 those FAD Heaven Vs would be a TOTAL and COMPLETE upgrade to the Sony MH1/C in terms of sound signature/ technical ability, resolution, etc etc etc. And the Sony XBA-H3 would be a good upgrade to those Heaven Vs if you want even more BOMBASTIC bass than the MH1/C with amazing extension/extension to the treble but yet smooth at the same time.
> ...


 
 I am also considering the JVC FX850. Any thoughts on them compared to the Heaven V and MH1?
  
 The Sony are looking way to big to me. I want to go outside without antennas coming out from my ears ;D
 Soundwise it also sounds to me that I prefer the Heaven V over the Sony , since I want a deep compact punchlike Bass instead of more overall Bass than the MH1.


----------



## ZapX629

rafaelroxalot said:


> Guys I already order vivo xe800 that is supposed to be like gr07 be and havi b3 pro 1.
> Which i can go next? Ttpod t1e or ostrys?


 
 If you've got those, you're good. The others are a tier lower, so don't worry about it. Save your wallet for higher end stuff.


----------



## pandaprox

zapx629 said:


> Well, If you're coming from Ink'd, either one is going to make you very, very happy. I haven't heard the TTPOD, so I can only give you an opinion on the VSD3S. The VSD3S doesn't have bass that will slam or boom, but the bass is very deep and you feel it more so than you hear it. It's definitely there, it's just not overpowering. The highs can get a little harsh, but it's not a big deal unless you're listening to them too loud. You can also use different tips to make them less harsh in the treble. The VSD3S also has a great image and soundstage. That is, you can tell where every instrument is, and they're all very clear and separate from on another. You can close your eyes and hear the sound all around you instead of just in your left and right ear. FWIW, I listen to everything from Metal, to Alt rock, to Folk, to EDM, to Asian Pop, to Jazz, to Classical, and there's nothing they don't do well. Vocals and guitars sound particularly nice and drums are softer but tight and controlled. They're a very musical and easy to listen to IEM that make a great all arounder.
> 
> My original thoughts on them are here:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! I was browsing that thread last night before I fell asleep haha.
  
 I just read up on the Ostry KC06s and all the reviewers love them, but they say the isolation is poor so that might deter me from them.


----------



## peter123

My order for the HP200 was just cancelled 

I'll guess I just have to wait for the X2 to be released......


----------



## robakri

peter123 said:


> My order for the HP200 was just cancelled
> 
> I'll guess I just have to wait for the X2 to be released......




Same same, hopefully some nice open cans will be availavle around the same price soon


----------



## Pastapipo

> Those flat TOTLer analytical mofos just hyped the Tenores to high heavens cuz it just sounded more balanced and "flatter" is alls.


 
  
 Lol, no hate. They are really good. But have some huge shortfalls. (quality control issues, far to smooth)


----------



## peter123

@robakri

We can only hope


----------



## rafaelroxalot

zapx629 said:


> If you've got those, you're good. The others are a tier lower, so don't worry about it. Save your wallet for higher end stuff.




Really?


----------



## Ap616

pandaprox said:


> I honestly did not see that LOL. Thanks for pointing that out.
> Based on what you say, I'm leaning towards the T1-E. But I haven't counted out the VSD 3S yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would say with this* ^* if you're leaning toward the T1-E you can't go wrong or be disappointed. The VSD3S may have a little too harsh of highs for ya especially if you like to listen a little louder sometime with your preferred music genres to feel the bass at times. I'd say go for what you're leaning towards. The T1-E will be less fatiguing by everyone's ears&preferences are somewhat different.
 And like sf said the FXD80 is out! Too bright and cold and artificial. With recessed mids. I concur with his thoughts on that.
  


pandaprox said:


> Thanks! I was browsing that thread last night before I fell asleep haha.
> 
> I just read up on the Ostry KC06s and all the reviewers love them, but they say the isolation is poor so that might deter me from them.


 
 Yeah, sucky isolation wouldn't be fun for me either. T1-E and the Vsonic would be better at that.


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> Really?


 
 I'd sorta agree. I think the XE800 and B3 Pro 1 will both be better than the Ostry KC06, though I haven't heard two of those. But depending on what other iems you have at the moment. I think the T1-E or even KC06A would make a great compliment to those two you ordered.


----------



## jarrett

peter123 said:


> I did an a-b with the vsd3s and the S2 (which as far as I understand should sound the same as the S1) a while ago after getting a question about the two from another head-fier.
> 
> If you're interested in it please let me know and I'll PM it to you.
> 
> I personally prefer the vsd3s over both the Tenores and the KC06 so it might be useful.


 
  
 What are your favourite IEMs? I saw your list in your profile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mine are the Tenore, BA200, and GR07. I was thinking of either getting the KC06 or S1 (or something else?) What do you think would suit me? I read about the VSD3S also, but I don't want something that's _almost_ a GR07


----------



## bhazard

rafaelroxalot said:


> Which china phones has the best sound? And has good prices too?


 
 Vivo Xplay 3S (DTS-X Headphone, ESS DAC)
 TCL Idol X
 Oppo Find 7 (Dirac HD)
 Meizu MX4 
  
 and a few others have Wolfson DACs and other nice ones too. None have US LTE bands on the phone though,


----------



## pandaprox

ap616 said:


> I would say with this *^* if you're leaning toward the T1-E you can't go wrong or be disappointed. The VSD3S may have a little too harsh of highs for ya especially if you like to listen a little louder sometime with your preferred music genres to feel the bass at times. I'd say go for what you're leaning towards. The T1-E will be less fatiguing by everyone's ears&preferences are somewhat different.
> And like sf said the FXD80 is out! Too bright and cold and artificial. With recessed mids. I concur with his thoughts on that.
> 
> Yeah, sucky isolation wouldn't be fun for me either. T1-E and the Vsonic would be better at that.




Thanks. I guess that takes the Ostry out and make me lean towards the T1-E even more. Haha there's so much to choose from.. If only I had money to buy them all :c


----------



## EmpJ

bhazard said:


> Vivo Xplay 3S (DTS-X Headphone, ESS DAC)
> TCL Idol X
> Oppo Find 7 (Dirac HD)
> Meizu MX4
> ...


 
 Take a look at the THL5000 as well. 
  
 The MX4 isn't out yet I don't think. More concrete information regarding the screen was released only a short while ago. But it should be so sweet!
  
 I have a fascination with cheap products. I have a Samsung S5 sitting in the box because i'd rather use my $180 Elephone P2000...lol


----------



## quisxx

The 1+1 is said to have better audio than the find7.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

ap616 said:


> I'd sorta agree. I think the XE800 and B3 Pro 1 will both be better than the Ostry KC06, though I haven't heard two of those. But depending on what other iems you have at the moment. I think the T1-E or even KC06A would make a great compliment to those two you ordered.




I only have the klipsch s4, i bought this xe800 that is like gr07 and havi b3 pro i and the amp nx1...
You think that ostry or ttpod t1e will add something to me with different signature? Which go first?
Im learning about iems, newbie here


----------



## bhazard

Takstar HI1200 woodies. $30 on ebay.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAKSTAR-HI1200-Good-Metal-Diaphragm-In-ear-Earphone-For-Android-IOS-Phone-MP3-PC-/171373427237?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item27e6a6fa25
  
 I may have to try them.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> Takstar HI1200 woodies. $30 on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAKSTAR-HI1200-Good-Metal-Diaphragm-In-ear-Earphone-For-Android-IOS-Phone-MP3-PC-/171373427237?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item27e6a6fa25
> 
> I may have to try them.




Any comments about somewhere?


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> Takstar HI1200 woodies. $30 on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAKSTAR-HI1200-Good-Metal-Diaphragm-In-ear-Earphone-For-Android-IOS-Phone-MP3-PC-/171373427237?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item27e6a6fa25
> 
> I may have to try them.


 
  
 LOL, for a moment I imagined a woodie full-size headphone from Takstar, unfortunatly I was wrong


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> I only have the klipsch s4, i bought this xe800 that is like gr07 and havi b3 pro i and the amp nx1...
> You think that ostry or ttpod t1e will add something to me with different signature? Which go first?
> Im learning about iems, newbie here




Ah S4, your mind will be blown hopefully!  Well, you will have two iems that are a tier above the KC06 for the balanced signature with some brightness/treble emphasis... and with satisfactory bass, with the Havi having less I assume. But of course, they have their differentiations. Those are bhazard's favorites you ordered btw  

The TTPOD would be a great compliment signature that is a little less technical sounding than those two, but with bigger bass, albeit maybe more fun & HiFi sounding! Plus they are a bit smoother and less fatiguing than the other two, but I'm not sure on the XE800 front as I haven't heard them. The KC06A wouldn't be as good of a compliment IMO, as they are supposed to be pretty bright too but have the more bass emphasis that you might want. You have to see how you like the two new incoming and if you like more bass or less. Brighter highs or less. Then once you have decided that, we can help you decide between the T1-E & KC06A 

...But hopefully they'll hit the sweet spot for ya and you can enjoy them for a while before you get curious about a sub-$100 complemental item


----------



## sfwalcer

encoreac said:


> I am also considering the JVC FX850. Any thoughts on them compared to the Heaven V and MH1?
> 
> The Sony are looking way to big to me. I want to go outside without antennas coming out from my ears ;D
> Soundwise it also sounds to me that I prefer the Heaven V over the Sony , since I want a deep compact punchlike Bass instead of more overall Bass than the MH1.


 

 ^
 Never heard the FX850 hype myself and hope to someday hear them but yeah i think the Heaven V would be your complete upgrade ticket to the MH1/C in almost every aspect. Those Vs are like a more refined, slightly leaner but more powerful version of those Sonys just like......
... Nick Cheung is AMAZING!!! <333s


----------



## rafaelroxalot

ap616 said:


> Ah S4, your mind will be blown hopefully!  Well, you will have two iems that are a tier above the KC06 for the balanced signature with some brightness/treble emphasis... and with satisfactory bass, with the Havi having less I assume. But of course, they have their differentiations. Those are bhazard's favorites you ordered btw
> 
> The TTPOD would be a great compliment signature that is a little less technical sounding than those two, but with bigger bass, albeit maybe more fun & HiFi sounding! Plus they are a bit smoother and less fatiguing than the other two, but I'm not sure on the XE800 front as I haven't heard them. The KC06A wouldn't be as good of a compliment IMO, as they are supposed to be pretty bright too but have the more bass emphasis that you might want. You have to see how you like the two new incoming and if you like more bass or less. Brighter highs or less. Then once you have decided that, we can help you decide between the T1-E & KC06A
> 
> ...But hopefully they'll hit the sweet spot for ya and you can enjoy them for a while before you get curious about a sub-$100 complemental item



Im asking that to use the 18% lendmeurears wisely 
So to to compliment gr07be and havis the ttpod t1e will be best than kc06a?
So i can know different signatures


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> Im asking that to use the 18% lendmeurears wisely
> So to to compliment gr07be and havis the ttpod t1e will be best than kc06a?
> So i can know different signatures




Yes, I would say so  I have the T1-E, Havi, and Tenore... and they are great compliments IMO with the Tenores and T1-E being more similar while I like the T1-E better. I also am interested in the XE800 sorta over an Ostry or Vsonic, but the availability is a no-go for me right now.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

ap616 said:


> Yes, I would say so  I have the T1-E, Havi, and Tenore... and they are great compliments IMO with the Tenores and T1-E being more similar while I like the T1-E better. I also am interested in the XE800 sorta over an Ostry or Vsonic, but the availability is a no-go for me right now.



So i will pull the trigger on ttpod i think... What color you have the ttpod transparent ones?


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> Yes, I would say so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Since those Havi pro 1s ain't getting no lovin', how 'bout sending them ova' to me for an audition???


----------



## pandaprox

ap616 said:


> Yes, I would say so  I have the T1-E, Havi, and Tenore... and they are great compliments IMO with the Tenores and T1-E being more similar while I like the T1-E better. I also am interested in the XE800 sorta over an Ostry or Vsonic, but the availability is a no-go for me right now.



What did you like about the t1-e more than the havi pros?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Lenmeurears selling ttpod t1e for 43$ usd with 18% discount already
And dx for 36s usd... Maybe wait for theuys who bought from dx share the impressions? Anyone got from dx already arrived? Discount on lendmeurears ends tomorrow


----------



## awcamaro

rafaelroxalot said:


> Lenmeurears selling ttpod t1e for 43$ usd with 18% discount already
> And dx for 36s usd... Maybe wait for theuys who bought from dx share the impressions? Anyone got from dx already arrived? Discount on lendmeurears ends tomorrow




The T1-E's still show up as $54 USD for me, where do you get the discount?


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> So i will pull the trigger on ttpod i think... What color you have the ttpod transparent ones?


 
 Nope, the ocean blue. Looks sick tbh. See it in my avatar; it's from when I took pics and wrote my initial impressions/mini review back on pg359 I think.. if you wanna check it out. 
 Sf and Hisoundfi have the ugyen gray color variant(clear transparent ones). 
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Since those Havi pro 1s ain't getting no lovin', how 'bout sending them ova' to me for an audition???


 
 Haha, I am enjoying them just so you know(to an extent)! They are a fantastic compliment to my T1-E imo!!! I need to burn them in to 200 hrs like Baycode suggests, as I am around 15 hrs total... though the highs have settled since open box some, which is great for me. Since the highs have settled a little they are more balanced and less fatiguing to me. But my only real gripe with them is the fit, the nozzles are kinda big like the FXD80 & EPH100 and bother my ears after a while. I listened for two hours the other night, which was heavenly sound wise for what I chose to listen to, but by the time I was done my ears kinda hurt physically :/
  
 I like the Tenore too, but they are a little more chill/laid back than the other two more energetic ones in the B3 & TT... PODs. They are more for when I get easily fatigued than normal. It fluctuates with my blood sugars some I think I have noticed. Sometimes/days I can't stand upper mids/highs at all and don't listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I maybe could send you mine in due time to audition, or you could get you some yourself man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But don't get your hopes up as they are good, and I *do* like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Check out this song man! : 

 It's a nostalgia trip for me... MY CHILDHOOD HAS BEEN REBORN!!!
 It sounds epic on the T1-E with the soundstage... and bass(if you turn it up).
 Checking the Havi with it now.
  


pandaprox said:


> What did you like about the t1-e more than the havi pros?


 
 I like the bass for my music genre preferences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The mids are about on par in quantity, with the Havi slightly edging ahead; the Havi have a little brighter mids, the T1-E a little smoother, warmer. The treble emphasis is less on the T1-E than the Havi open box, but still crisp and nice making it a little less fatiguing overall. But the Havi are getting better in this regard because of burn in, while the T1-E were super impressive open box. The soundstage is great on both to me, but the Havi wins and is more cavernous & airy sounding if you like that. So the T1-E are a bit smoother and musical overall which I prefer, though a little less technical. I like em' both though! 




Another big factor that I mentioned above is that the fit is way more comfortable, just really the best ever for me. 
  
That's about it I think. They are both great, *especially* for the price. It just depends which one fits your preferences better... or both are great to have as compliments for different music/signatures. I wrote an initial impressions post on pg359 I think if you wanna check it out.


----------



## pandaprox

awcamaro said:


> The T1-E's still show up as $54 USD for me, where do you get the discount?




At your cart where it asks for coupon codes, enter "hellolmue"


----------



## ZapX629

ap616 said:


> Check out this song man! :




 This sounds pretty hype from my VSD3S too. I can feel that shiz in my chest and it's got a nice image for an N64 game. Good call.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

awcamaro said:


> The T1-E's still show up as $54 USD for me, where do you get the discount?



In the cart write hellolmue on the box called coupon code and you will see the discount


----------



## rafaelroxalot

36 on dx seems to be only the t1... For the price... Because the price is equal to taobao t1e... Without shipping costs international...
Every other seller puts the price of t1-e with a little more dollars.. In taobao is only 10yuans more than t1... But with shipping will be more than 40$... Dx only 36$... Humm


----------



## mocklee

The amount of positivity over the T1-E is too much. They seem to match perfectly with my taste, and I'm about to pull the trigger on them. 

If I were to order the T1-E's off lendmeurears, how long would shipping take? I know that 10-12 days is stated on the shipping & returns section of their site, but it also says they have a US warehouse.. Maybe they have the T1-E in stock here? ADHD makes me impatient =)))))

Edit: I actually moved my eyes down a few lines of the shipping & returns page and saw that they'll say on the product page if it's stocked here. Looks like the T1-E isn't. =((((


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> 36 on dx seems to be only the t1... For the price... Because the price is equal to taobao t1e... Without shipping costs international...
> Every other seller puts the price of t1-e with a little more dollars.. In taobao is only 10yuans more than t1... But with shipping will be more than 40$... Dx only 36$... Humm


 
 If it helps, I would pay a lot more for these. They fit me personally and my preferences really well, so that factors in. I would have *easily *paid $75-100. I got mine really quick from Amazon for $55 thru Shenzhenaudio via Amazon Prime cause of little waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Penon for $49 and LMUE with there deal of $44 right now are steals for these imo.


----------



## mocklee

ap616 said:


> I got mine really quick from Amazon for $55 thru Shenzhenaudio via Amazon Prime cause of little waiting




Lucky.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

ap616 said:


> If it helps, I would pay a lot more for these. They fit me personally and my preferences really well, so that factors in. I would have *easily* paid $75-100. I got mine really quick from Amazon for $55 thru Shenzhenaudio via Amazon Prime cause of little waiting
> Penon for $49 and LMUE with there deal of $44 right now are steals for these imo.



Im from brazil, so anywhere i buy will take more than a month, if was not the real t1-e dx solves the problem? Lol they pay freight back?


----------



## ZapX629

mocklee said:


> The amount of positivity over the T1-E is too much. They seem to match perfectly with my taste, and I'm about to pull the trigger on them.
> 
> If I were to order the T1-E's off lendmeurears, how long would shipping take? I know that 10-12 days is stated on the shipping & returns section of their site, but it also says they have a US warehouse.. Maybe they have the T1-E in stock here? ADHD makes me impatient =)))))
> 
> Edit: I actually moved my eyes down a few lines of the shipping & returns page and saw that they'll say on the product page if it's stocked here. Looks like the T1-E isn't. =((((


 
 My order took about 10 days to get from Singapore to Texas. LMUE is really helpful and in my experience great to do business with.


----------



## Ap616

mocklee said:


> Lucky.


 
 I literally didn't see your post above mine until I posted that. The wait can be annoying, but just think it'll be worth it 
  
 Also they are $50 from Shenzhen on Amazon now, which can compete with Penon & LMUEs prices and may be quicker. Only 1-6 bucks more if that's a problem.
  
I only have Prime until next the end January as it's a student free 6 month trial...
 Oh man, that reminds me. I better get to ordering a bunch of iems in the next 5-6 months!


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> Im from brazil, so anywhere i buy will take more than a month, if was not the real t1-e dx solves the problem? Lol they pay freight back?


 
 I would say go with LMUE or Penon or Amazon Brazil? if they have the T1-E instead personally, as Bhazard had bad luck twice with DX. But idk where he is from.


----------



## mocklee

ap616 said:


> I literally didn't see your post above mine until I posted that. The wait can be annoying, but just think it'll be worth it
> 
> Also they are $50 from Shenzhen on Amazon now, which can compete with Penon & LMUEs prices and may be quicker. Only 1-6 bucks more if that's a problem.
> 
> ...



Only if I had enough $$$$ to order boatloads of audio gear. This huge, expensive smartphone I have sucked all my money. High school struggles. 

Haha yea I saw the pricing on Amazon but I was trying to pinch a few dollars 

I'll just get them off Amazon. Impatient-ness has won over me. Anyways, the ghetto epoxy-tape jack plug I have on my Steelseries Flux irks the hell out of me, especially when it sticks out of my phone  Sooner the better for a new pair.


----------



## Ap616

mocklee said:


> Only if I had enough $$$$ to order boatloads of audio gear. This huge, expensive smartphone I have sucked all my money. High school struggles.
> 
> Haha yea I saw the pricing on Amazon but I was trying to pinch a few dollars
> 
> I'll just get them off Amazon. Impatient-ness has won over me. Anyways, the ghetto epoxy-tape jack plug I have on my Steelseries Flux irks the hell out of me, especially when it sticks out of my phone


 
 Lol, yeah... I personally have found I like the sub $100 audio category best though. And don't need the super expensive upgrades. I have a self-imposed limit now. Though my speakers were more and an iem I got that I didn't really like after a while. Two $40-ish amps I bought, my Yamaha HPH-200 headphones(beast at $80 from a secret website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the T1-E, Havi, Tenore... ALL great.
Yep, a Note 3 will do that to your wallet 



 So will a Droid RAZR MAXX HD that I got almost a couple years ago. Freaking Kitkat screwed it over though. I need to sbf back to JB when I get the time I think. It was more stable 



 
  
 College is more freedom man  Then life happens even more; soon enough for me once I graduate. I understand about the wait though, plus Amazon is nice to deal with... but I've heard Penon and LMUE are too. I wanted the quick delivery of 2 days, since I ordered on a Saturday night it was 4 but still really quick!


----------



## mocklee

ap616 said:


> Lol, yeah... I personally have found I like the sub $100 audio category best though. And don't need the super expensive upgrades. I have a self-imposed limit now. Though my speakers were more and an iem I got that I didn't really like after a while. Two $40-ish amps I bought, my Yamaha HPH-200 headphones(beast at $80 from a secret website  ), the T1-E, Havi, Tenore... ALL great.
> Yep, a Note 3 will do that to your wallet :wink_face:  So will a Droid RAZR MAXX HD that I got almost a couple years ago. Freaking Kitkat screwed it over though. I need to sbf back to JB when I get the time I think. It was more stable
> 
> College is more freedom man  Then life happens even more; soon enough for me once I graduate. I understand about the wait though, plus Amazon is nice to deal with... but I've heard Penon and LMUE are too. I wanted the quick delivery of 2 days, since I ordered on a Saturday night it was 4 but still really quick!


 

Only if I had a self-imposed limit with smartphones. I should really get employed so I can at least get an amp. 

Maybe your phone will fare better on the Android L release builds in a few months  

Getting into a decent college nowadays is even more of a struggle. SATs are killer. But I'm pretty excited  

I'm ordering the T1-E in that sleek black color tomorrow off Amazon. Hopefully it'll get here by the end of the week!
(I'd order it right now if my dad weren't asleep)


----------



## peter123

jarrett said:


> What are your favourite IEMs? I saw your list in your profile
> 
> Mine are the Tenore, BA200, and GR07. I was thinking of either getting the KC06 or S1 (or something else?) What do you think would suit me? I read about the VSD3S also, but I don't want something that's _almost_ a GR07




My favorite's (total: sound ergonomics etc) are Havi B3, vsd3s and in third place I think I'd still put Fidelio s2 or ue600vi.

The s2 for me is superior to the kc06, YMMV.


----------



## Pastapipo

ap616 said:


> College is more freedom man  Then life happens even more; soon enough for me once I graduate.




This! Enjoy the time you have, don't rush it. 



ap616 said:


> I would say go with LMUE or Penon or Amazon Brazil? if they have the T1-E instead personally, as Bhazard had bad luck twice with DX. But idk where he is from.




I ordered so much from dx.com the postman greets me around town with my name. 
Dx works out great for me. So I ordered my (clear) t1e there. Takes two more weeks to arrive. 
Eforchina is a similar site, but they ccheat, they've changed all my negative reviews in positive ones like : "great, excellent, works well".


----------



## Ap616

mocklee said:


> Only if I had a self-imposed limit with smartphones. I should really get employed so I can at least get an amp.
> 
> Maybe your phone will fare better on the Android L release builds in a few months
> 
> ...


 
 The Gemtune WS1.2 Bluebird($46) and Topping NX1($43) I got on Amazon are probably some of the great sub $50 amps I think. Though the GemTune that I got is little known. The E11/E11K and C&C BH2 are also supposed to be good sub $100 amps. Though I am not an amp expert, or even amateur.
  
 Do you think it will get to my MAXX HD...? I need to root it before I can sbf. Haven't done it yet, but I think I'm gonna now... eventually. I don't have a MAXX but the previous gen so it's pretty outdated by now due to dumb Android fragmentation.
  
 Woot for ACT haha instead! Midwest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hopefully for your sake man, so you can get to enjoying them. And I hope you do! Otherwise you can cyber slap me I guess... If there are problems with them like no bass or let's say way less than your Flux then get em' exchanged.  If you don't like them initially on open box, burn them in and see what happens. Though I was kinda wowed open box. Anyways, I hope there aren't any complications. Here's some stuff for your reading pleasure during your wait lol :
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4545#post_10706953
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5310#post_10754009
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5340#post_10755276
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5370#post_10757123
  
 (while a little happened before... pg304-present mainly emcompasses most of the talking about T1-E, which would be about 88 pages or 1300 posts haha; if you get bored of waiting that is)


----------



## Ap616

pastapipo said:


> This! Enjoy the time you have, don't rush it.





> I ordered so much from dx.com the postman greets me around town with my name.
> Dx works out great for me. So I ordered my (clear) t1e there. Takes two more weeks to arrive.
> Eforchina is a similar site, but they ccheat, they've changed all my negative reviews in positive ones like : "great, excellent, works well".


 
 I'm trying to kinda, lol.
  
 That's pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Hope they come quicker as well!
 Um, and that's really annoying and stupid... haha


----------



## Ap616

I just listened to basically the whole Banjo Kazooie and Banjo Tooie soundtrack with my Havi, and a little bit of it with my T1-E at the first to test... mmm bliss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Be sure to put in HD if you give some of it a listen. Grant Kirkhope and Koji Kondo as well are both geniuses imho...


----------



## garcsa

Hi there, 
 decided to try the Havi B3. Are there some outher signs that it is the 1st ("old") version? Some reliable seller?
 I'll would like to use it mainly with X3 . Some experience, maybe  too much bass? Thanks!


----------



## Ap616

garcsa said:


> Hi there,
> decided to try the Havi B3. Are there some outher signs that it is the 1st ("old") version? Some reliable seller?
> I'll would like to use it mainly with X3 . Some experience, maybe  too much bass? Thanks!


 
 Outer? On the box when you receive it, it will have a red sticker that says Pro 1 for verification. Penonaudio($65), LMUE but they're outta stock I guess, MP4Nation($62.50).  I don't about the X3, but they sound way better with an amp in my opinion.
The B3 Pro 1 are somewhat bass light at first, but better with burn-in from my experience so far. So nope, not bass heavy for the B3 Pro 1.


----------



## peter123

@garsca
They sound great out of the x3 but paired with a more powerful amp they really sing. The x3 is pretty powerful by it's own so it can make them really enjoyable.

You don't have to worry about too much bass 

Get them at one of the places recommended by @Ap616 and you should be fine.


----------



## garcsa

Thanks'


----------



## peter123

garcsa said:


> Thanks'


----------



## Hisoundfi

To anyone on a really tight budget, the kz ed special edition is making waves on head fi and is now under 10 dollars on some aliexpress stores. 

I buy 2 pair whenever I like an iem enough. After two days of listening to the edse I purchased another. The sq and build quality to price ratio is probably thebest iI've ever seen


----------



## peter123

Can we have a $10 shootout with the kz edse, penon IEM and Ivery IS-1?


----------



## pkalra67

hisoundfi said:


> To anyone on a really tight budget, the kz ed special edition is making waves on head fi and is now under 10 dollars on some aliexpress stores.
> 
> I buy 2 pair whenever I like an iem enough. After two days of listening to the edse I purchased another. The sq and build quality to price ratio is probably thebest iI've ever seen



Link pls


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Can we have a $10 shootout with the kz edse, penon IEM and Ivery IS-1?


First of all, ivery is-1 is disqualified for driver flex (at least my pair anyways). 

Penon iem vs kzedse.... 

I will give criteria, then which one iI feel is superior.... 

Build quality.... 
3.5 mm jack: kzedse 
Cable: kzedse
Strain reliefs: kzedse
Housings: kzedse 

Sound... 

Sub bass: kzedse
High bass/low mids: kzedse 
Mids: Tie (kzedse more forward penon is more balanced) 
High mids/low treble: penon iem 
Treble: penon iem 

Both are fantastic. Neither of them are "bad" in any way

The penon iem treble is world class IMHO. 

The kzedse build quality is world class and tuning is mid forwards, unique, and beautiful sounding.


----------



## peter123

@Hisoundfi

I agree on the is-1, terrible driver flex and still (at around 30-40 hour now) not overly impressive even if one were able to look past the driver flex............

Haven't heard the other two yet so I appreciate your input


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> I agree on the is-1, terrible driver flex and still (at around 30-40 hour now) not overly impressive even if one were able to look past the driver flex............
> 
> Haven't heard the other two yet so I appreciate your input


my pleasure.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Got the Earwax ER99 and it's a great sounding IEM. Flatter sounding than ER100 and less efficient but just as detailed. The cable is the same on both of the models and one of the best cables I've ever seen - it's pleasant to touch and has no memory at all. The build quality is exquisite on both models. They look great and deliver a very enjoyable Hi-Fi sound. Both of them pair extremely well with a X5+E12DIY combo (the only other IEM that pairs that well with that combo is KC06A). The ER99 is a bit more comfortable than ER100 and seals a little better probably due the smaller and lighter housing.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

ap616 said:


> I would say go with LMUE or Penon or Amazon Brazil? if they have the T1-E instead personally, as Bhazard had bad luck twice with DX. But idk where he is from.



What kind of trouble bhazard had with dx? Couldn't be solved?


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> First of all, ivery is-1 is disqualified for driver flex (at least my pair anyways).
> 
> Penon iem vs kzedse....
> 
> ...




Wokei is on Team KZ EDSE ....kekeeeeeeeee .....


----------



## altrunox

About KZ anyone have already got some item bought from KZ oficial store in Aliexpress?
 I`ll wait some feedback before buying from them.
  
 LOL, look at the price of this V-Moda clone -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-lp-Professional-Headphones-headphone-high-fever-HIFI-Bass-Game-big-black-diaphragm-technology/1380688_1987265819.html
 If they sound any good they would make an excellent gift.


----------



## peter123

altrunox said:


> About KZ anyone have already got some item bought from KZ oficial store in Aliexpress?
> I`ll wait some feedback before buying from them.
> 
> LOL, look at the price of this V-Moda clone -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-lp-Professional-Headphones-headphone-high-fever-HIFI-Bass-Game-big-black-diaphragm-technology/1380688_1987265819.html
> If they sound any good they would make an excellent gift.


 
 Those LP's are actyally pretty good and would make a great gift.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

peter123 said:


> Those LP's are actyally pretty good and would make a great gift.



Only as gift? Lol for use is better then sennheiser 201? Lol


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Those LP's are actyally pretty good and would make a great gift.




+ Wokei agreed with peter123 ...me have LP2 ( foldable) ...here are some pics


----------



## rafaelroxalot

wokei said:


> + Wokei agreed with peter123 ...me have LP2 ( foldable) ...here are some pics



Really good? Give some impressions... Or somewhere in forum has some impressions on kz-lp and lp2?


----------



## Wokei

Wokei only have LP2 ....never like headphone but this LP2 is so comfy for me head ....good bass texture with punchy slam but not basshead level though ....vocally wee bit reccessed but me like the details and clarity ...overall very nice synergy across the board ....thats just me ....

Kick ass detachable cable ...nice casing ....pair really well with me NX1 and Little Bear B-2 amp ...

Cant provide any useful info on LP as me no have that headphone ....


----------



## rafaelroxalot

wokei said:


> Wokei only have LP2 ....never like headphone but this LP2 is so comfy for me head ....good bass texture with punchy slam but not basshead level though ....vocally wee bit reccessed but me like the details and clarity ...overall very nice synergy across the board ....thats just me ....
> 
> Kick ass detachable cable ...nice casing ....pair really well with me NX1 and Little Bear B-2 amp ...
> 
> Cant provide any useful info on LP as me no have that headphone ....



So nx1 can handle lp2


----------



## Wokei

rafaelroxalot said:


> So nx1 can handle lp2






Yes ...Yes ...


----------



## Shawn71

Me think wokei is not a tight skin budgeter


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Me think wokei is not a tight skin budgeter




:mad: whatcha talkin about ?


----------



## mochill




----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> :mad: whatcha talkin about ?




Nothing man,you used to say that your a tight skin budget but looking at the inventory of yours its not so  ......copy that?
You have lot of money dude me suppose to think.so 

Dont use sad/mad face emijos wokei,as its not your style.
As always, be a fun lover that makes us love you so much.....


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Nothing man,you used to say that your a tight skin budget but looking at the inventory of yours its not so  ......copy that?
> You have lot of money dude me suppose to think.so
> 
> Dont use sad/mad face emijos wokei,as its not your style.
> As always, be a fun lover that makes us love you so much.....




Shawn71

U know me too well ....me cant spent that much ...me on radar alert by me other half ...she check me Veeza bills.....she already took me FIIO X3 as retaliation for spending me time with you all freaks here ...

BUT ....ME come up with a brilliant idea ...new Veeza card ...billing address to me office ....what you think ? As at now me headfi session feels like me cheating on her ...me spent more time trying to slip dodge and do me Star Trek move ...cloaking mode ... Man ...u dont know how hard it is to headfi with you fools ...when she is at home ..me be like this


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Lol... Maybe i will wait for the impressions on ttpod from dx... Or i get one there now? If not ttpod t1 enhanced they refund? If was only t1 balanced?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Anyone bought from dx.com and have trouble and was solved in the right way? Anyone had trouble? Or good experiences? I wanna buy the ttpod t1e from them... Have a good price... Should i pull the trigger?


----------



## clee290

rafaelroxalot said:


> Anyone bought from dx.com and have trouble and was solved in the right way? Anyone had trouble? Or good experiences? I wanna buy the ttpod t1e from them... Have a good price... Should i pull the trigger?


 
 I've ordered quite a few things from DX and have had no major issues. Worst thing that has happened was that something was backordered, but after about a week or so, they eventually got it and shipped it. If that happens to you and you don't wish to wait, I'm sure you can just ask them to cancel the order and give you a refund.
  
  
 ---------------------------------------------------------
  
 I've been looking to get a pair of VSD3S via MisterTao, but every time I view the product page, I get a message about banned keywords. I know I can quickly add the product to my cart before the message appears, but I was hoping to get some confirmation from someone who has done this and has had no issues because of this. I did contact MisterTao about this, but I have yet to get a response.


----------



## Ap616

rafaelroxalot said:


> What kind of trouble bhazard had with dx? Couldn't be solved?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5385#post_10757922
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5385#post_10757977
  
 That would make me personally a little hesitant, but if you don't mind the wait for a new one if this happens then it's all good. And some people like DX a lot/shop there frequently.
   





rafaelroxalot said:


> Anyone bought from dx.com and have trouble and was solved in the right way? Anyone had trouble? Or good experiences? I wanna buy the ttpod t1e from them... Have a good price... Should i pull the trigger?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5400#post_10758016
  


rafaelroxalot said:


> Lol... Maybe i will wait for the impressions on ttpod from dx... Or i get one there now? If not ttpod t1 enhanced they refund? If was only t1 balanced?


 
   They should if that happened, but I haven't dealt with DX.


----------



## mocklee

ap616 said:


> The Gemtune WS1.2 Bluebird($46) and Topping NX1($43) I got on Amazon are probably some of the great sub $50 amps I think. Though the GemTune that I got is little known. The E11/E11K and C&C BH2 are also supposed to be good sub $100 amps. Though I am not an amp expert, or even amateur.
> 
> Do you think it will get to my MAXX HD...? I need to root it before I can sbf. Haven't done it yet, but I think I'm gonna now... eventually. I don't have a MAXX but the previous gen so it's pretty outdated by now due to dumb Android fragmentation.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll look into those amps 
  
 I actually gotta take both the SAT and the ACT hahaha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Motorola has gotten REALLY good with their updates. Their current-gen Moto X actually got some updates before the Google Nexus devices, and they promised that it'd get Android L, despite the Moto X being replaced by the X+1 in a few weeks/months. Even if L support takes a while to come your way, you could always try Cyanogenmod and other custom roms. Before I had the Note 3, I had a Motorola Atrix HD, which was essentially an AT&T/T-Mobile version of the Razr HD. That ran great on a KitKat custom rom.
  
 The black T1-E is the ONLY color NOT fufilled by Amazon, meaning it ships alllll the way from Shenzhen, not the US. The Amazon-fulfilled colors are on sale too for $49.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reallly want black..
  
 But thanks for all the help and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might post my impressions of these when I get them, in whatever color they are..


----------



## Netforce

Went to the LA head fi meet yesterday and brought bunch of Chinese iems but they didn't get too much love in comparison to full size cans on my table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Didn't hear any bad things from people who did go and tried out the havi b3 or the ostry kc06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And quite a few people who saw the penon iem asked if they were the cardas iem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hung out a little with Kamakahah and finally got a chance to give the topping nx1 a listen and quite a strong portable amp for something so tiny. And got Kamakahah to finally give the havi a listen


----------



## Ap616

mocklee said:


> I'll look into those amps
> 
> I actually gotta take both the SAT and the ACT hahaha...
> 
> ...




Yeah, look into the NX1 and see if it's something you'd want in an amp; there is an impression thread for it where you could learn a lot. Then the BlueBird has only one review on Amazon, but I could help with some impressions/minor differences if need be ...There little is info about it. They are both great IMO. The NX1 lasts forever. I haven't charged it since I got it a week and a half ago. I probably really only needed one though. I like it that they are under $50 and can probably rival the C&C BK or BH2(85-$110) & E11/E11K($60,?).

Ah, fun..... lol

Yeah, they have! Once I root it, might put a ROM on it. I'm outta that loop, as I have only done it once with my Droid 2 Global 3 years ago.

That's unfortunate man :/

Sure, no problem! 

Do post your impressions when you get them! if you want to that is. It's a good read and helpful to others. Plus it's fun and let's us know if/how you like them.

Before you listen to anything else with the T1-E check out this song, but not with your Flux beforehand if you can hold off  so it'll be new to your ears. This song will wow you on the T1-E! Unless you hate the genre I guess. 
https://soundcloud.com/jikay/dum-dee-dum-jikay-rework



netforce said:


> Went to the LA head fi meet yesterday and brought bunch of Chinese iems but they didn't get too much love in comparison to full size cans on my table
> 
> Didn't hear any bad things from people who did go and tried out the havi b3 or the ostry kc06.   And quite a few people who saw the penon iem asked if they were the cardas iem. :etysmile:
> 
> ...




That's cool! Wish I could've went. I'm nowhere close to meets I don't think...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

ap616 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5385#post_10757922
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5385#post_10757977
> 
> That would make me personally a little hesitant, but if you don't mind the wait for a new one if this happens then it's all good. And some people like DX a lot/shop there frequently.
> They should if that happened, but I haven't dealt with DX.



Bhazard got his money back or dx send another unit? or lose it?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Anyone here compared the kz-lp and lp2 with takstars?


----------



## DJScope

These KZ EDSE's look flat as hell on there FR graph. Has anyone got their hands on one yet?


----------



## bhazard

rafaelroxalot said:


> Anyone here compared the kz-lp and lp2 with takstars?


 
 I added my input to the other thread.
  
 Takstar Pro 80 and HM5 pads win, followed by KZ-LP. Not a fan of the LP2.


----------



## bhazard

djscope said:


> These KZ EDSE's look flat as hell on there FR graph. Has anyone got their hands on one yet?


 
 At first I wasn't impressed, but after a wide bore tip change which places the driver closer than the original tips, I'm starting to really like them.
  
 They seem much flatter and more balanced now. Running them on Jriver with the GO1000.
  
 Definitely punches way above $15, and is more balanced than the Pistons with the same clarity. As always, the cables are almost worth $15 in materials alone.


----------



## bhazard

The best place to get the TTPOD is DXSoul if you are in the US. It's DX, but US direct with faster shipping.
  
 $34 for the clear T1-E
 http://www.dxsoul.com/product/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-901335002#.U-gJ1_ldV8E


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> The best place to get the TTPOD is DXSoul if you are in the US. It's DX, but US direct with faster shipping.
> 
> $34 for the clear T1-E
> http://www.dxsoul.com/product/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-901335002#.U-gJ1_ldV8E




But i am in brazil... Which is the best source?


----------



## jdog

Well, thanks to Penon Audio (aka bigbargainonline on eBay), my 6 month journey to get a properly functioning iHiFi 960 player has finally come to a very satisfying end.  Back in February of this year, I purchased the modified iHiFi 960 on eBay from a vendor in China (the vendor known as "annie-audio").  I received my first player which was defective (bad battery) in late February, so I returned it to the vendor.  I received the replacement player in late March and it too was defective (? defective amp) with horrible sound quality.  I sent the second defective player back to the vendor, who claimed after 6 weeks he never received it in the mail, and he basically refused to help me.  8 weeks after sending the second player back to China, the vendor still denied receiving the player.  So, I basically gave up and reluctantly accepted that I had lost the player for good.  Surprisingly, about 1 month later (now in mid-June), the player showed up in my mailbox in Texas.  Despite using exactly the same address (with vendor's phone number on the label) as on the first return, the package was marked as undeliverable by China Post due to "insufficient address".  My gut feeling is that the vendor just refused to accept the player, but I guess I'll never really know for sure.  In any event, I next emailed Xuelin to try to find out how to return the player to them for repair/replacement.  Needless to say, I never heard back from the company.  I next tried to email my original vendor and he never returned an answer either.  I tried to get some local hifi shops to consider trying to fix the player, but they all refused.  I then contacted eBay and Paypal for assistance, but got absolutely nowhere.  At this point, I was ready to just put the defective player in my closet and forget all about my bad experience. The sound quality was so bad, that I couldn't force myself to listen to it.  However, since February, I had ordered some headphones from bigbargainonline, so I was aware of his store.  My last thought on the iHiFi 960 before I permanently stowed it away was to ask Penon Audio if he could supply me with the address to return the player directly to the company.  To my surprise, he offered to ship the player to Xuelin for me. So I sent the player to him and he did the rest.  Within about 3 weeks of sending the player in, Penon Audio received the repaired/replaced player and took the time to personally test it out for me.  All he asked from me for all his time and effort to help me was to pay return postage...  I did decide to buy 2 sets of headphones from him and I received all 3 items in the mail this past week.  The player works perfectly and sounds great.  So again, thanks to Penon Audio, I finally have the player I set out to get 6 months ago.  It's such great comfort knowing that those of us who live outside of Hong Kong and China have an honest, helpful, hard-working, friend in Penon Audio.  I thank him publicly here for all his assistance to me and wish him continued success with his outstanding business.


----------



## mochill

X Infinity


----------



## lahin

bhazard said:


> The best place to get the TTPOD is DXSoul if you are in the US. It's DX, but US direct with faster shipping.
> 
> $34 for the clear T1-E
> http://www.dxsoul.com/product/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-901335002#.U-gJ1_ldV8E


 
 Are there any reported problems with T1-E units from dx? I can get the T1-E and Topping NX1 for under $70 and I'm tempted to pull the trigger.


----------



## Salmonelas

@jdog nice to hear you have solved your problem,it must be very frustrating.I to recommend Penon Audio,they have great service and they will contact or reply to you for every question you have,very proffesional.


----------



## Netforce

jdog said:


> Well, thanks to Penon Audio (aka bigbargainonline on eBay), my 6 month journey to get a properly functioning iHiFi 960 player has finally come to a very satisfying end.  Back in February of this year, I purchased the modified iHiFi 960 on eBay from a vendor in China (the vendor known as "annie-audio").  I received my first player which was defective (bad battery) in late February, so I returned it to the vendor.  I received the replacement player in late March and it too was defective (? defective amp) with horrible sound quality.  I sent the second defective player back to the vendor, who claimed after 6 weeks he never received it in the mail, and he basically refused to help me.  8 weeks after sending the second player back to China, the vendor still denied receiving the player.  So, I basically gave up and reluctantly accepted that I had lost the player for good.  Surprisingly, about 1 month later (now in mid-June), the player showed up in my mailbox in Texas.  Despite using exactly the same address (with vendor's phone number on the label) as on the first return, the package was marked as undeliverable by China Post due to "insufficient address".  My gut feeling is that the vendor just refused to accept the player, but I guess I'll never really know for sure.  In any event, I next emailed Xuelin to try to find out how to return the player to them for repair/replacement.  Needless to say, I never heard back from the company.  I next tried to email my original vendor and he never returned an answer either.  I tried to get some local hifi shops to consider trying to fix the player, but they all refused.  I then contacted eBay and Paypal for assistance, but got absolutely nowhere.  At this point, I was ready to just put the defective player in my closet and forget all about my bad experience. The sound quality was so bad, that I couldn't force myself to listen to it.  However, since February, I had ordered some headphones from bigbargainonline, so I was aware of his store.  My last thought on the iHiFi 960 before I permanently stowed it away was to ask Penon Audio if he could supply me with the address to return the player directly to the company.  To my surprise, he offered to ship the player to Xuelin for me. So I sent the player to him and he did the rest.  Within about 3 weeks of sending the player in, Penon Audio received the repaired/replaced player and took the time to personally test it out for me.  All he asked from me for all his time and effort to help me was to pay return postage...  I did decide to buy 2 sets of headphones from him and I received all 3 items in the mail this past week.  The player works perfectly and sounds great.  So again, thanks to Penon Audio, I finally have the player I set out to get 6 months ago.  It's such great comfort knowing that those of us who live outside of Hong Kong and China have an honest, helpful, hard-working, friend in Penon Audio.  I thank him publicly here for all his assistance to me and wish him continued success with his outstanding business.


 
 Wow that is amazing the penon audio went all that distance for you, definitely a great company.
  


lahin said:


> Are there any reported problems with T1-E units from dx? I can get the T1-E and Topping NX1 for under $70 and I'm tempted to pull the trigger.


 
 Don't think so but then again I don't believe anybody has received their T1-E from the standard dx as shipping from China with them is quite slow. DXsoul on the other hand is real new I want to say and probably is now a good combination of cheap and fast shipping.


----------



## Ap616

lahin said:


> Are there any reported problems with T1-E units from dx? I can get the T1-E and Topping NX1 for under $70 and I'm tempted to pull the trigger.



I'm not sure most people have them on the way still to them, as quite a few people have ordered them recently and some probably from dx.. I think the people who have/had them so far are Audiohurric4ne, Hisoundfi, mochill, sfwalcer, twister6, me, and 2 or 3 others I can't remember.

That'd be a great deal and combo! Also about $25 cheaper than if you bought them from Amazon. Dsnuts posted this:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-dweavers-take-pioneer-dje1500-pg-1710-sfwalcers-take-ttpod-t1-pg-1711/25770#post_10787420
But I dunno about the DXSoul bhazard shared. It seems like it'd be quicker/more reliable.


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> I'm not sure most people have them on the way still to them, as quite a few people have ordered them recently and some probably from dx.. I think the people who have/had them so far are Audiohurric4ne, Hisoundfi, mochill, sfwalcer, twister6, me, and 2 or 3 others I can't remember.
> 
> That'd be a great deal and combo! Also about $25 cheaper than if you bought them from Amazon. Dsnuts posted this:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-dweavers-take-pioneer-dje1500-pg-1710-sfwalcers-take-ttpod-t1-pg-1711/25770#post_10787420
> But I dunno about the DXSoul bhazard shared. It seems like it'd be quicker/more reliable.


 

 ^
 yeppp i got both of my sets from penonaudio/bigbargainonline and it came within a week so....
  
 Both of my TTPODs have tons of bass quantity so if people are not getting any bass on theirs it is most likely a defect and not a mix of up the older T1 model vs. the new T1-E.
  
 If they ain't gots no bass all ova' yo face then they must be terminated!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



                                                                                                          =


----------



## erudite

RE: cheap Chinese phones, I just bought a Coolpad F1 for $166, which:
  
  Sound is very good and credits go to ES9018 
DAC audio chip that can be found in higher class phones such as Vivo XPlay 3S, Vivo X3, 
 Alcatel (TCL) Idol X+.
  
 I know it can be used in the UK and pretty sure it can be used in the US - there is a good thread here with a lot of info on it if anyone is interested:
  
http://www.modaco.com/topic/372543-coolpad-f1-8297w-review-info-software-custom-roms/


----------



## PeterDLai

bhazard said:


> The best place to get the TTPOD is DXSoul if you are in the US. It's DX, but US direct with faster shipping.
> 
> $34 for the clear T1-E
> http://www.dxsoul.com/product/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-901335002#.U-gJ1_ldV8E


 
  
 Just so people don't get misled, I believe it may be quicker but still shipped from China/Hong Kong using some service called International Bridge.
  
Source


----------



## Leo888

peterdlai said:


> Just so people don't get misled, I believe it may be quicker but still shipped from China/Hong Kong using some service called International Bridge.
> 
> Source




Hi Peter, do you hapoens to know if they ship to Asia country. Thanks.


----------



## PeterDLai

leo888 said:


> Hi Peter, do you hapoens to know if they ship to Asia country. Thanks.


 
  
 It does not appear that they do as it seems the Dxsoul site is intended for US customers.


----------



## Leo888

peterdlai said:


> It does not appear that they do as it seems the Dxsoul site is intended for US customers.




Oops. That's a bumper. Their prices are good and too bad I'm from Asia. Thanks Peter for the feedback.


----------



## encoreAC

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Never heard the FX850 hype myself and hope to someday hear them but yeah i think the Heaven V would be your complete upgrade ticket to the MH1/C in almost every aspect. Those Vs are like a more refined, slightly leaner but more powerful version of those Sonys just like......
> .. Nick Cheung is AMAZING!!! <333s


 
  
 Wait.. what about the Heaven VI then? According to an an comparison on the FAD thread, it seems that the FAD VI is even more lush sounding with more Bass than the FAD V.
 Soooo tempting man!


----------



## Luis2u4u

I will receive tomorrow my TTPOD T1-E from DX, I will tell you then if they are OK. I hope it's not the T1 version and that it does not have any issues with the bass or quality.


----------



## encoreAC

Maybe I am late to the party, but I just got my Pistons from ibuygou. I must say that I am not impressed at all since there was so much hype around them. Tenore/Ostry/Sony MH1 are superior in every regard.
  
 how are the KZ ED compared to the Pistons?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

luis2u4u said:


> I will receive tomorrow my TTPOD T1-E from DX, I will tell you then if they are OK. I hope it's not the T1 version and that it does not have any issues with the bass or quality.


 
 tomorrow? i will wait for your impressions, cause i will buy there if there is no issue....


----------



## rafaelroxalot

TTPOd started to sell again on tmall official store 
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.TE3LoM&id=39402833449&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 mstertao on the way? lol


----------



## burgunder

I saw people asking for an open fullsize headphone, but has anyone seen some open portable phones i china?


----------



## raisedbywolves

a question (to bhazard in specific, but others can chime in): if i were to order something like the vivo xe800 from taobao, what is the process for doing that? just create an account, check out, pay with card, done? how long is the expected delivery time? if i could get them before 2 weeks, then i might give them a shot, if not i have to find another beater pair for a plane trip.


----------



## encoreAC

Are you in China? if not then it's impossible in 2 weeks.


----------



## raisedbywolves

nope. and yeah, i figured as much but i have read that occasionally some people get theirs relatively quickly.


----------



## TooLazy

ap616 said:


> Yeah, the Philips aren't quite as good as the QB2 I wouldn't think. Signature preference plays a role always though. Still the T1-E is probably a better phone than the VSD1S or Pistons or QB(2) or Philips.
> 
> These are the only places I can find them for cheaper right now, besides $45 and over: http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-335002#.U96GPYBdVdo
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTPOD-T1E-Enhanced-Bass-HIFI-Music-Dual-Dynamic-Headset-For-MP3-Mobile-PC-/351132979532?_trksid=p2054897.l5658
> ...



A much belated thank you for the reply, I was on vacation.  The good news is that the QB2 is in better shape than I thought so I'm not in a big hurry. 
The TTPod does seem like a great IEM, but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable buying Chinese IEMs from anywhere other than the trio of Penon, LMUE, and MP4Nation, and they cost quite a bit more over there. 
Speaking of MP4Nation, I've noticed that they have a couple of KZ IEMs, though not the ones currently being hyped up and at a higher price than from Ali sellers.

Anyway, seems like my options are the TTPod, trying my luck with some KZ off Ali or maybe jumping on the discounted VSD3S from Penon. Some KZ model would probably be ideal (consider that for stuff above the equivalent of 22€ the price jumps up due to the VAT), but the reports on the sellers seems very mixed at best. This is a tough one.


----------



## Ap616

toolazy said:


> A much belated thank you for the reply, I was on vacation.  The good news is that the QB2 is in better shape than I thought so I'm not in a big hurry.
> The TTPod does seem like a great IEM, but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable buying Chinese IEMs from anywhere other than the trio of Penon, LMUE, and MP4Nation, and they cost quite a bit more over there.
> Speaking of MP4Nation, I've noticed that they have a couple of KZ IEMs, though not the ones currently being hyped up and at a higher price than from Ali sellers.
> 
> Anyway, seems like my options are the TTPod, trying my luck with some KZ off Ali or maybe jumping on the discounted VSD3S from Penon. Some KZ model would probably be ideal (consider that for stuff above the equivalent of 22€ the price jumps up due to the VAT), but the reports on the sellers seems very mixed at best. This is a tough one.




You're welcome! Hope you enjoyed it! 

The $45 discounted Vsonic *would* be a good deal... Also you could order the T1-E from dxsoul as bhazard suggested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5895#post_10786682
Some people will have the T1-E coming in this week from DX and a couple other places I think, so you could wait for some impressions on their order/the iem. Hope it helps!


----------



## TooLazy

ap616 said:


> You're welcome! Hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> The $45 discounted Vsonic *would* be a good deal... Also you could order the T1-E from dxsoul as bhazard suggested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5895#post_10786682
> Some people will have the T1-E coming in this week from DX and a couple other places I think, so you could wait for some impressions on their order/the iem. Hope it helps!



Didn't bhazard say that dxsoul was mostly for US customers? I probably didn't mention it, but I'm from Europe, so I didn't really look at the site. 

Anyway, I think I'll wait for a couple of impressions. It'll also give me some time to decide how good of a sound I need from my beater, considering how satisfied I am with my 'main' IEM. Thanks again man!


----------



## Ap616

toolazy said:


> Didn't bhazard say that dxsoul was mostly for US customers? I probably didn't mention it, but I'm from Europe, so I didn't really look at the site.
> 
> Anyway, I think I'll wait for a couple of impressions. It'll also give me some time to decide how good of a sound I need from my beater, considering how satisfied I am with my 'main' IEM. Thanks again man!




Ah, gotcha


----------



## mocklee

ap616 said:


> Yeah, look into the NX1 and see if it's something you'd want in an amp; there is an impression thread for it where you could learn a lot. Then the BlueBird has only one review on Amazon, but I could help with some impressions/minor differences if need be ...There little is info about it. They are both great IMO. The NX1 lasts forever. I haven't charged it since I got it a week and a half ago. I probably really only needed one though. I like it that they are under $50 and can probably rival the C&C BK or BH2(85-$110) & E11/E11K($60,?).
> 
> Ah, fun..... lol
> 
> ...


 
 I'll look into the NX1 if it's got that great battery life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I finally got the T1-E ordered in black, off Penon Audio's eBay listing! Now for the waiting game.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I'll probably end up posting my impressions since I can't shut up. Also, I'll hold off and give that song a listen on the T1's as soon as I get them.
  
 Definitely get your phone rooted and flash a custom rom. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Wokei

NX1 battery KICK ASS ...had one full charge only since me got it ...goin on for a month now .....


----------



## mocklee

wokei said:


> NX1 battery KICK ASS ...had one full charge only since me got it ...goin on for a month now .....


 
 Holy crap.


----------



## bhazard

Takstar HI1200 ordered.


----------



## lynx121

Ordered last tuesday night from penonaudio and its status is still processing. Does penonaudio sometimes not update the order status? Emailed them twice yesterday and no reply, I'm starting to get worried. In the meantime, ordered last saturday from lmue and its already shipped. what


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> Takstar HI1200 ordered.


 cool, waiting for your impressions


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just got my second pair of t1e in from aliexpress and they sound as good as the first. 

I signed for them at the local PO, brought them to the car and popped them in. 

They sound excellent. 

I will say, messing with the stock tips, every one greatly impacts the bass on them. I get significantly more bass impact with the wide bore tips. Even the best sealing narrow bore olive tips didn't give me the same bass impact that a looser fitting wide bore tip would. 

With my first set, I did extensive tip rolling and settled on the Sony mh1 tips and it was a breakthrough. 

The t1e stock tips did me no justice and the only ones that come close is the largest wide bore tips. 

If anyone else who owns the t1e wouldn't mind experimenting with them and let us know their impressions it might help figure out the mystery of the bassless t1e.


----------



## deltronzero

I'm currently living in China so I can pretty much get any IEM mentioned in this thread easily.  I'm looking for a pair around 50 USD to pair with my DX50, any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## lahin

hisoundfi said:


> I just got my second pair of t1e in from aliexpress and they sound as good as the first.
> 
> I signed for them at the local PO, brought them to the car and popped them in.
> 
> ...


 
 Good to know. I was actually going to ask you guys if the stock tips were any good. 
 I'm sorry, but are the olive tips the ones that are color coded?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> I just got my second pair of t1e in from aliexpress and they sound as good as the first.
> 
> I signed for them at the local PO, brought them to the car and popped them in.
> 
> ...




Which store do you got yours from aliexpress?


----------



## Ap616

wokei said:


> NX1 battery KICK ASS ...had one full charge only since me got it ...goin on for a month now .....



Yeah, it's pretty crazy!



lahin said:


> Good to know. I was actually going to ask you guys if the stock tips were any good.
> I'm sorry, but are the olive tips the ones that are color coded?


 

The colored look cool, but suck IMO. I use the stock wide bore(white) mediums, and they are super comfortable & seal great for me. I think Hisoundfi was talking about the narrow bore(white) ones.


----------



## Wokei

ap616 said:


> Yeah, it's pretty crazy!
> 
> 
> Plus points for NX1 ..small footprint ..of cuz kick ass battery ...pairs really well with Havi from other headfier comment ....dont distort the sound signature when amped imho ...enhanced the soundstage ...for less than USD50 .
> ...


----------



## Ap616

wokei said:


> Plus points for NX1 ..small footprint ..of cuz kick ass battery ...pairs really well with Havi from other headfier comment ....dont distort the sound signature when amped imho ...enhanced the soundstage ...for less than USD50 .
> 
> Word ofnwarning though ..EMI could be a wee bit problem as reported by some ..though I dont use me NX1 with me smartphone ...YMMV.




Yep, agreed with all that 

I use it with my laptop... or phone, when I put it in airplane mode.


----------



## Hisoundfi

lahin said:


> Good to know. I was actually going to ask you guys if the stock tips were any good.
> I'm sorry, but are the olive tips the ones that are color coded?


color coded "spiral dot" looking tips look awesome, but don't work at all for me. I was referring to the white olive shaped tips having less bass. I have great success with the wide bore tips.


----------



## awcamaro

Does anyone know any good discount codes for dxsoul.com?


----------



## Gandroid

Anyone ordered KZ EDSE, does your tracking # is similar to this?
  
 International Shipping Company- Other
 Tracking Number    - PDXXXXXX
 tracking site provided: http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml
  
 And the above site doesn't return any results for the tracking number.


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> NX1 battery KICK ASS ...had one full charge only since me got it ...goin on for a month now .....)




Yeah I know.....if you dont use it...jk.  hey wokei, prep some youtube playlist for the B3,as you said....your so good @it im a lazy noob. 
oh btw,i will PM you for your hints and tips on how to escapism from other half(ves ) to continue our eargasm.


----------



## Netforce

gandroid said:


> Anyone ordered KZ EDSE, does your tracking # is similar to this?
> 
> International Shipping Company- Other
> Tracking Number    - PDXXXXXX
> ...


 
 Yeah I'm trying to make heads or tails with my order's tracking number. I got a tracking number but didn't get a tracking site and ones I checked came up with nothing. I personally am not sweating it and expect for the best and if something does go awry filing a claim.


lynx121 said:


> Ordered last tuesday night from penonaudio and its status is still processing. Does penonaudio sometimes not update the order status? Emailed them twice yesterday and no reply, I'm starting to get worried. In the meantime, ordered last saturday from lmue and its already shipped. what


 
 Might be something up on their end, back when I got my havi from them in February the order was stuck on processing for like a week, sent them an email about it and then checked my mail an hour later and got my package. Turns out something was up and site didn't update the order status when in fact it had been shipped.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Yeah I know.....if you dont use it...jk.  hey wokei, prep some youtube playlist for the B3,as you said....your so good @it im a lazy noob.
> oh btw,i will PM you for your hints and tips on how to escapism from other half(ves ) to continue our eargasm.




Yo ..dont be calling me out like that Shawn71.....i kinda like your pot shot .......too much hate in da world ....u still be me 'Buddy List ' who me like to cyber slap .....don't worry me reach ZEN level ...u cant hurt me ....Meeeoooooowwww....

Me playlist for You Tube is a bit on the kooky side ...zany like me ...muahahhhaaaaaa...anyway me Havi at at the airport now.....2 days more .....kakakakaaaa

Here one track for you specially from David Allen Cole  George Jones...juz joking ...me luffing with you ...!


[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/luKmSLXukaw [/VIDEO]


----------



## fyu

encoreac said:


> Maybe I am late to the party, but I just got my Pistons from ibuygou. I must say that I am not impressed at all since there was so much hype around them. Tenore/Ostry/Sony MH1 are superior in every regard.
> 
> how are the KZ ED compared to the Pistons?


 
 other than the MH1s aren't the other two also much more expensive than the pistons?


----------



## Shawn71

lynx121 said:


> Ordered last tuesday night from penonaudio and its status is still processing. Does penonaudio sometimes not update the order status? Emailed them twice yesterday and no reply, I'm starting to get worried. In the meantime, ordered last saturday from lmue and its already shipped. what




They might expecting the shipment frm mfr anytime? and they would reply with confirmation after they dispatch yours(and likely other as well) ? or might be shortage in resources to process the orders,pack them,ship them and update, for now?.....but no worries they are trusted seller is all I can say....

Were the payment you sent already cleared by your bank/CC co?


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Yo ..dont be calling me out like that Shawn71.....i kinda like your pot shot .......too much hate in da world ....u still be me 'Buddy List ' who me like to cyber slap .....don't worry me reach ZEN level ...u cant hurt me ....Meeeoooooowwww....
> 
> Me playlist for You Tube is a bit on the kooky side ...zany like me ...muahahhhaaaaaa...anyway me Havi at at the airport now.....2 days more .....kakakakaaaa
> 
> ...




Thx buddy! 
See, you always a special,for special.


----------



## lynx121

> Originally Posted by *Netforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Might be something up on their end, back when I got my havi from them in February the order was stuck on processing for like a week, sent them an email about it and then checked my mail an hour later and got my package. Turns out something was up and site didn't update the order status when in fact it had been shipped.


 
  I see, thanks.
  
 Quote:


shawn71 said:


> They might expecting the shipment frm mfr anytime? and they would reply with confirmation after they dispatch yours(and likely other as well) ? or might be shortage in resources to process the orders,pack them,ship them and update, for now?.....but no worries they are trusted seller is all I can say....
> 
> Were the payment you sent already cleared by your bank/CC co?


 
    A friend of mine ordered too at the same time but his items was shipped last friday (informed through email). I payed CC through paypal, same as my friend.


----------



## Shawn71

lynx121 said:


> A friend of mine ordered too at the same time but his items was shipped last friday (informed through email). I payed CC through paypal, same as my friend.




Ok! Yeah, probably it might happen the same way like "netforce" quoted.....fingers crossed.


----------



## lynx121

shawn71 said:


> Ok! Yeah, probably it might happen the same way like "netforce" quoted.....fingers crossed.


 
  
 Penonaudio just replied and it already left hk last saturday. Website not updating got me crazy worried. I already sent 5 emails to penonaudio today about it, hope they won't be annoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks guys.


----------



## Luis2u4u

I've just got today my TTPOD T1E and Moxpad X3, both from DX. I've listened couple of minutes on both of them and this is my early opinion:
  
 The T1E sounds great, nice bass and very nice mediums and highs. The bass is not as powerful as my Xiaomi Piston 2.0, but is almost there. The only problem I seem to have is that the earphones might be unbalanced. The left one sounds a little more powerful than the right one, it is a little strange. And from my Xiaomi MI3 phone, the amplification is not very good from what I see.
  
 The Moxpad X3 sounds more powerful if I connect it directly from my Xiaomi MI3, than the T1E, I believe the T1E needs more power. And the bass from X3 is better than T1E, IMO. But the X3 has more of a V shaped sound, the mediums are not so good like in T1E.
  
 So in the end, I don't really know what to say...Maybe my T1E has some problems or maybe it needs some burn in. It sounds really nice but the bass is not that strong and thy really seems a little imbalanced.


----------



## robakri

Sheesh, 45$ for the VSD3S, I just wanna order some to have around to gift people, this is a really beautiful set of IEM at a ridiculously good price.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

luis2u4u said:


> I've just got today my TTPOD T1E and Moxpad X3, both from DX. I've listened couple of minutes on both of them and this is my early opinion:
> 
> The T1E sounds great, nice bass and very nice mediums and highs. The bass is not as powerful as my Xiaomi Piston 2.0, but is almost there. The only problem I seem to have is that the earphones might be unbalanced. The left one sounds a little more powerful than the right one, it is a little strange. And from my Xiaomi MI3 phone, the amplification is not very good from what I see.
> 
> ...


 its really the t1-e came with box and tips? Can you post some pics? Thanks lmue said that 2 person complain about imbalance of t1-e


----------



## rafaelroxalot

gandroid said:


> Anyone ordered KZ EDSE, does your tracking # is similar to this?
> 
> International Shipping Company- Other
> Tracking Number    - PDXXXXXX
> ...







netforce said:


> Yeah I'm trying to make heads or tails with my order's tracking number. I got a tracking number but didn't get a tracking site and ones I checked came up with nothing. I personally am not sweating it and expect for the best and if something does go awry filing a claim.
> Might be something up on their end, back when I got my havi from them in February the order was stuck on processing for like a week, sent them an email about it and then checked my mail an hour later and got my package. Turns out something was up and site didn't update the order status when in fact it had been shipped.




Sellers from aliexpress usually takes sometime to ship the item after send you the tracking number, soetimes takes 5 to 10 days to start showing some info on tracking...


----------



## Shawn71

rafaelroxalot said:


> its really the t1-e came with box and tips? Can you post some pics? Thanks lmue said that 2 person complain about imbalance of t1-e




why such a question? You feel there are fakes floating around?
Btw,the avatar,you sure ep630/akg k324/cx300(not sure which one ) really blow ur hair? If so thinking of buying one....


----------



## altrunox

luis2u4u said:


> I've just got today my TTPOD T1E and Moxpad X3, both from DX. I've listened couple of minutes on both of them and this is my early opinion:
> 
> The T1E sounds great, nice bass and very nice mediums and highs. The bass is not as powerful as my Xiaomi Piston 2.0, but is almost there. The only problem I seem to have is that the earphones might be unbalanced. The left one sounds a little more powerful than the right one, it is a little strange. And from my Xiaomi MI3 phone, the amplification is not very good from what I see.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Geeez, I hope mine from DX will be alright... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Moxpad is really cheap there too, maybe I'll get one next month.


----------



## awcamaro

luis2u4u said:


> I've just got today my TTPOD T1E and Moxpad X3, both from DX. I've listened couple of minutes on both of them and this is my early opinion:
> 
> The T1E sounds great, nice bass and very nice mediums and highs. The bass is not as powerful as my Xiaomi Piston 2.0, but is almost there. The only problem I seem to have is that the earphones might be unbalanced. The left one sounds a little more powerful than the right one, it is a little strange. And from my Xiaomi MI3 phone, the amplification is not very good from what I see.
> 
> ...




Wait, to clarify, did you buy from dx or dxsoul/how long did it take for your package arrive?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

shawn71 said:


> why such a question? You feel there are fakes floating around?
> Btw,the avatar,you sure ep630/akg k324/cx300(not sure which one ) really blow ur hair? If so thinking of buying one....


 I don't know, but in china you never know when fakes come out lol, About the avatar its only a cool pic of earphone lol


----------



## Luis2u4u

I bought it from dx, because I am from Romania, I can't buy it from dxsoul. Shipping was fast, 12-14 days with free shipping. The box is black, and the T1E is blue. Trust me, is the T1E, not T1, maybe I will take some pictures later. It sounds really nice but it appears to be a little imbalanced. The left earphone seems a little powerful than the right one. And the bass and amplification is not really really great but this must be because i do not use any amplifier, I only use my Xiaomi MI3 phone.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Right, people say that an amp helps a lot the ttpod, you got the blue one?maybe i get the transparent one, others bought from dx too... Lets see if anyone will have the same trouble with imbalance


----------



## Ap616

luis2u4u said:


> I've just got today my TTPOD T1E and Moxpad X3, both from DX. I've listened couple of minutes on both of them and this is my early opinion:
> 
> The T1E sounds great, nice bass and very nice mediums and highs. The bass is not as powerful as my Xiaomi Piston 2.0, but is almost there. The only problem I seem to have is that the earphones might be unbalanced. The left one sounds a little more powerful than the right one, it is a little strange. And from my Xiaomi MI3 phone, the amplification is not very good from what I see.
> 
> ...




The T1-E is a tier higher earphone to those other two. There aren't supposed to have as much overpowering bass as the Moxpads, or the Pistons 2.0. And better mids than those more noticeably v-shaped iems. The T1-E has higher quality bass though it is not superbly textured.
Also, some 50 hrs of burn-in helped someone who got them a little ways back. They do scale well with amplification too! Everything is generally more refined and quicker sounding among other improvements from amping. I don't think they are source picky, but you never know 



altrunox said:


> Geeez, I hope mine from DX will be alright...
> Moxpad is really cheap there too, maybe I'll get one next month.



+


luis2u4u said:


> I bought it from dx, because I am from Romania, I can't buy it from dxsoul. Shipping was fast, 12-14 days with free shipping. The box is black, and the T1E is blue. Trust me, is the T1E, not T1, maybe I will take some pictures later. It sounds really nice but it appears to be a little imbalanced. The left earphone seems a little powerful than the right one. And the bass and amplification is not really really great but this must be because i do not use any amplifier, I only use my Xiaomi MI3 phone.




Check for a proper seal too. I know the Havi B3 are seemingly channel/soundstage imbalanced if I don't fiddle and get them perfect in my ears cause of their large soundstage. Try the Ety way to insert by pulling up your ear, relaxing jaw, and push them in deep(if you don't already do this) to see if that helps with the imbalance. Or hold them in... Snap or clap by each ear to see if one is sealed less or more than the other. Then adjust/fix if applicable.



rafaelroxalot said:


> its really the t1-e came with box and tips? Can you post some pics? Thanks lmue said that 2 person complain about imbalance of t1-e



+


awcamaro said:


> Wait, to clarify, did you buy from dx or dxsoul/how long did it take for your package arrive?



+


rafaelroxalot said:


> Right, people say that an amp helps a lot the ttpod, you got the blue one?maybe i get the transparent one, others bought from dx too... Lets see if anyone will have the same trouble with imbalance





*Also*, anyone wanting to check for bass lightness, channel imbalances, or other possible problems with their pairs incoming or already in possession can explore and use this website(it's really cool & useful for iems & headphones!): 
http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtestsaudiotesttones_index.php


----------



## Gandroid

netforce said:


> Yeah I'm trying to make heads or tails with my order's tracking number. I got a tracking number but didn't get a tracking site and ones I checked came up with nothing. I personally am not sweating it and expect for the best and if something does go awry filing a claim.


 
 here is sellers reply:
"Hello, cargo logistics information needed thirty-five genius there, we will check for you"
 Not sure what to make of that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I am going to wait and see.


----------



## Nonsensical

gandroid said:


> here is sellers reply:
> "Hello, cargo logistics information needed thirty-five genius there, we will check for you"
> Not sure what to make of that
> 
> ...


 
 It's google translated. What he actually meant was that it will take 35 days to arrive. Online translations tend to break the sentence up incorrectly, and end up with incorrect translations. 
  
 35 days until.... if you just have 'days until' in Chinese, it means genius as well.


----------



## Wokei

nonsensical said:


> It's google translated. What he actually meant was that it will take 35 days to arrive. Online translations tend to break the sentence up incorrectly, and end up with incorrect translations.
> 
> 35 days until.... if you just have 'days until' in Chinese, it means genius as well.




+ LOL ....good one


----------



## Gandroid

nonsensical said:


> It's google translated. What he actually meant was that it will take 35 days to arrive. Online translations tend to break the sentence up incorrectly, and end up with incorrect translations.
> 
> 35 days until.... if you just have 'days until' in Chinese, it means genius as well.


 
 ahh..thanks for this. I think I am going to ask him to extend the purchase protection.


----------



## twister6

For those who are wondering, dxsoul is the same as dx but they ship only to US and use a different processing logistics to expedite the shipping.  But it still being shipped from China.  Also, not sure if they have a different stock allocation because, for example, NX1 is sold out on dx but still in stock on dxsoul.


----------



## Luis2u4u

After more testing, there is no doubt that the T1E have an imbalance problem (or at least my T1E).  The left earphone sounds more powerful than the right one. And this is a little disturbing. The Moxpad X3 does not have this problem, but still, the T1E sounds better. Better highs, better mids, only the bass sounds a little more deeper on X3. But I feel somehow disappointing with this issue on my T1E. I will write to dx, I hope they will refund me or send me another pair.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

luis2u4u said:


> After more testing, there is no doubt that the T1E have an imbalance problem (or at least my T1E).  The left earphone sounds more powerful than the right one. And this is a little disturbing. The Moxpad X3 does not have this problem, but still, the T1E sounds better. Better highs, better mids, only the bass sounds a little more deeper on X3. But I feel somehow disappointing with this issue on my T1E. I will write to dx, I hope they will refund me or send me another pair.


Thats bad, i hope that dx helps you on that matter


----------



## clee290

Hi everyone, I'm looking to get an open, over-the-ear set of headphones. Mainly going to use them for gaming, so a good soundstage would be nice. I've been eye-ing the Takstar HI 2050. Are there any other headphones that I should check out. I'd like to keep it below $75.


----------



## Nonsensical

clee290 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to get an open, over-the-ear set of headphones. Mainly going to use them for gaming, so a good soundstage would be nice. I've been eye-ing the Takstar HI 2050. Are there any other headphones that I should check out. I'd like to keep it below $75.


 
 The Superlux 668B are often recommended for gaming. They're over the ear and have a nice soundstage...for music at least. I haven't tried them for gaming, and don't really play any FPS games either. I like my pair and they're also pretty comfortable.


----------



## clee290

nonsensical said:


> The Superlux 668B are often recommended for gaming. They're over the ear and have a nice soundstage...for music at least. I haven't tried them for gaming, and don't really play any FPS games either. I like my pair and they're also pretty comfortable.


 
 Thanks for the reply, I'll check them out!


----------



## benandfaith

My Havi B3 Pro 1's have arrived. Will post more detailed impressions in the Havi thread.
  
 A few things:
 - out of box, it is bass-light (pretty similar to my ATH-AD900X, maybe even less bass on Havi); but all that has been said about soundstage, timbre and clarity are right on the money. Listened to John Legend live and it took me to another place... was excellent! Looking forward to listening after more burn in. At 10hr mark now.
 - these definitely benefit from amping... power hungry little fellas! Speaking of which,* should I set my gain on my FiiO E07K at 6 or 12 dB*? Source is HTC One M8 most of the time.


----------



## peter123

benandfaith said:


> My Havi B3 Pro 1's have arrived. Will post more detailed impressions in the Havi thread.
> 
> A few things:
> - out of box, it is bass-light (pretty similar to my ATH-AD900X, maybe even less bass on Havi); but all that has been said about soundstage, timbre and clarity are right on the money. Listened to John Legend live and it took me to another place... was excellent! Looking forward to listening after more burn in. At 10hr mark now.
> - these definitely benefit from amping... power hungry little fellas! Speaking of which,* should I set my gain on my FiiO E07K at 6 or 12 dB*? Source is HTC One M8 most of the time.


 
 Congratulations!
  
 If you get enough volume from your E07K on low gain so stick with it to save battery. You couls also do a quick check with both and see what you prefer.


----------



## KepinCemit

Hi all,
 long time lurker here.
  
 Am thinking of getting the vmoda clone / KZ LP2 from here http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Kz-lp2-folding-headset-hifi-professional-standard-bass-earphones-balancing/615477_1747508927.html
  
 Price is $60 + another $16 for EMS shipping.
  
 Is it worth the $66 or would I be better off searching for other cans under $100 ?
  
 I dont really need another pair of cans, and I'm just in the mood to shop for some bargain stuff really, lol.
  
  
 FWIW, I have Sony MDR MA900 & the Donscorpio Dolphin now for headphones, and have ES SM64/Re400/Phonak 112/Hisound Wooduo/Penon IEM (and GRO7 Bass on the way) for IEMs. Using IEMs about 75% of the time.
  
 Had Senn Momentum, Grado SR80 & ATH M50 previously, sold them because I mainly use IEMs.
  
 I'm pretty much omnivore when it comes to music, I listen to a whole range of stuffs, from 80s-90s hard rock, metal (ie Metallica), jazz, rap, some classical music, some "audiophile" vocal music etc. I guess at the moment current top 40/pop music is the only thing I dont listen to anymore, lol.
  
 TIA


----------



## Luis2u4u

I bought this amplifier: LINE5 A970 from dx, to use with my TTPOD T1E. Does anybody know something about this amplifier? I hope is somehow near the quality of the Topping NX1.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

luis2u4u said:


> I bought this amplifier: LINE5 A970 from dx, to use with my TTPOD T1E. Does anybody know something about this amplifier? I hope is somehow near the quality of the Topping NX1.


 Nonsensical user have, and made a minireview of... And the ttpod? Imbalanced? Dx said something?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Here is the minibreview of nonsensical
I noticed that you seemed to be interested in how this amp sounds. I have a Line5 A970 amplifier, and actually wrote up a comparison for another member earlier today. Here is my comparison:

My Topping NX1 arrived earlier today, and I've already had the time to have a bit of a listen (1 hour spent comparing the two amps). The Topping NX1 was set to high gain for this comparison, as I found low gain to be uninspiring. 

Equipment used was: 

Topping NX1, Line5 A970
Hisoundaudio Studio V Anv. 3
Soundmagic HP 100, Havi B3 Pro 1

Songs/Genres listened to:
Kpop (no-one will have an idea what these are)
Godzilla soundtrack by Hans Zimmer
Eskimo Joe - Black Fingernails, Red Wine
Yui - Rolling Star
Gabrielle Aplin - The Power of Love
Richard Clayderman - Ballade Pour Adeline

Apart from Eskimo Joe, the songs were either 320kbps or FLAC files. The Eskimo Joe song was 192kbps. Surprisingly, it was also the only song I preferred the NX1 over the A970 amp. 

Quick summary of what I heard:

Topping had better bass impact and more bass, as well as more intimate vocals - I think this was due to a more boosted midrange compared to the A970. The overall sound signature was also much more laidback and relaxed.

The A970 had better clarity, soundstage and instrument separation. It was also a brighter amp, but I think it's a better match with both the DAP and headphones I chose to review it with. It also seemed to handle fast songs better than the NX1. Rolling Star is a song that feels fast, and can also feel messy at times. The A970 kept up with everything quite well, whereas the NX1 seemed to slow the entire song down slightly. It made the song easier to follow and listen to, but less aggressive, and true to the nature of the song. 

Form and factor:

The A970 is lighter than the Topping, but also larger. The A970 dimensions are as such (8.3x5x2.1cm) not including the volume knob. The NX1 is (7.6x5.6x1.3cm), not including the volume knob. 

The A970 has no gain switch, and also looks a little less well made compared to the NX1. Mine came with one of the screws loose, which was an easy fix, but still worrying in terms of QC - for me at least. The sound more than makes up for it, as well as the price of course. 

I know that EMI noise was an issue with the NX1, and I plan on testing that with the Line5 amp next, as soon as I actually load some songs onto my phone. I'm also considering a comparison of the accessories that both amplifiers arrived with, especially the stock interconnects, both of which were abandoned as soon as the amplifiers arrived.

By the way, there is no EMI issue with the Line5 amp.


----------



## Charliemotta

I have them and they are great.  Nice hard case, detachable cable...maybe check this one out...*    ♫ ♫ ♫*
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-lp2-folding-headphones-professional-grade-fever-HIFI-headphones-standard-definition-bass-sound-balance/1987259504.html


----------



## Charliemotta

kepincemit said:


> Hi all,
> long time lurker here.
> 
> Am thinking of getting the vmoda clone / KZ LP2 from here http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Kz-lp2-folding-headset-hifi-professional-standard-bass-earphones-balancing/615477_1747508927.html
> ...


 
 I have them and they are great.  Nice hard case, detachable cable...maybe check this one out...* and save $34   ♫ ♫ ♫*
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-lp2-folding-headphones-professional-grade-fever-HIFI-headphones-standard-definition-bass-sound-balance/1987259504.html


----------



## bhazard

The "balanced version" LP is better than the LP2. I didn't like the LP2 much.


----------



## KepinCemit

charliemotta said:


> I have them and they are great.  Nice hard case, detachable cable...maybe check this one out...* and save $34   ♫ ♫ ♫*
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-lp2-folding-headphones-professional-grade-fever-HIFI-headphones-standard-definition-bass-sound-balance/1987259504.html


 
  
 TYVM Charliemotta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Think I read in the KZ thread or somewhere here, that the sellers saying they are flagship store or such are not really KZ reps, and that no matter what free shipping method you choose they will end up shipping the cans using china post.
  
 Then again, I guess you cant really complain, it's free shipping after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Will try to order, will probably give them to my kids anyways, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Cheers !


----------



## Charliemotta

bhazard said:


> The "balanced version" LP is better than the LP2. I didn't like the LP2 much.


 
 Not familiar with the balanced version, just LP, LP2. ..What name do they go by?  LP....


----------



## Charliemotta

kepincemit said:


> TYVM Charliemotta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I know, but I still got my shipment in 2 weeks so for me that's pretty much the norm..     *♫ ♫*


----------



## Charliemotta

bhazard said:


> The "balanced version" LP is better than the LP2. I didn't like the LP2 much.


 
 Is this the one ?...
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-quality-Japanese-BeatZen-LP2-pro-headphones-Professional-DJ-headset-Noise-Cancelling-hifi-Headphone-with-box/1986586420.html


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Ordered my hifimediy sabre android dac to see if my sound will be better from the smartphone and pulled the trigger on ttpod t1e from dx.com. here we go lol


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Like peter123 said sometime ago... Need many packages to always arrive something... But until now, nothing arrived lol
Brazilian customs is a shame


----------



## Shawn71

Brainwavz M5 on deal for $29.50 for regulars and $34.50 w/mic versions....@mp4nation


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Brainwavz M5 on deal for $29.50 for regulars and $34.50 w/mic versions....@mp4nation




Do u have them ? Price is very enticing ...kekeke


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Do u have them ? Price is very enticing ...kekeke




Yes they are good for the price once but not too long ago and but now giventhe same price tag or just little over its current offering,we have plenty of options to choose from...again with different SS...one advice tho,gotta be little careful when shoving in due to little poor design strain relief and some have complained their most failures there. But its still one of fav in my current list...


----------



## Charliemotta

shawn71 said:


> Brainwavz M5 on deal for $29.50 for regulars and $34.50 w/mic versions....@mp4nation


 
 It shows $99.50 not $29.50....how long ago was it you bought yours?


----------



## Zelda

charliemotta said:


> It shows $99.50 not $29.50....how long ago was it you bought yours?


 
 aren't you looking at the *S*5?


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> Ordered my hifimediy sabre android dac to see if my sound will be better from the smartphone and pulled the trigger on ttpod t1e from dx.com. here we go lol


 

 At least in comparison to my Note 2, the output from this android DAC was relatively neutral, very clean without any noticeable coloration.  It's great for feeding audio from your phone into hifi system or car stereo, or into external amp for portable use.  It's Sabre ES9023 DAC chip has a good reputation   Btw, I also found it doesn't drain your phone battery too much.


----------



## Luis2u4u

rafaelroxalot said:


> Nonsensical user have, and made a minireview of... And the ttpod? Imbalanced? Dx said something?


 
 DX did not responded yet. I will let you know what they will have to say. And thanks a lot for pointing out the minireview for LINE5 A970. It seems like a quality amplifier, but at the same time, from the review, it does not look like handling the bass very well. And I like bass a lot...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> At least in comparison to my Note 2, the output from this android DAC was relatively neutral, very clean without any noticeable coloration.  It's great for feeding audio from your phone into hifi system or car stereo, or into external amp for portable use.  It's Sabre ES9023 DAC chip has a good reputation   Btw, I also found it doesn't drain your phone battery too much.


 
 difference in sound quality ?


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> difference in sound quality ?


 

  It's all going to be relative to your phone.  Note 2 HO is not that clean.  Definitely not the best routing of the signal where I'm pretty sure it uses a common ground connecting headphone dac and other noisy components in the phone, and it sounds veiled and distorted at higher volume.  With this Android DAC, you get a very clean and clear sound all the way to high volume.  But it will benefit greatly with an amp to add some body to the sound.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> It's all going to be relative to your phone.  Note 2 HO is not that clean.  Definitely not the best routing of the signal where I'm pretty sure it uses a common ground connecting headphone dac and other noisy components in the phone, and it sounds veiled and distorted at higher volume.  With this Android DAC, you get a very clean and clear sound all the way to high volume.  But it will benefit greatly with an amp to add some body to the sound.


 
 im getting the topping nx1 to do that, my phone its a china one with mtk processor...


----------



## Charliemotta

zelda said:


> aren't you looking at the *S*5?


 
 Yeah I got so excited and have been reading about the S5 I couldn't get to the site fast enough...I wish it was the S5...    ♫ ♫ ♫


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> im getting the topping nx1 to do that, my phone its a china one with mtk processor...


 

 I thought NX1 already supports OTG USB, connected to your smartphone?  Or maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> I thought NX1 already supports OTG USB, connected to your smartphone?  Or maybe I'm mistaken.


 i think the topping is only a amp the usb is only for charging... In and out analogical... So smartphone-Dac sabre android- Nx1 - earphone


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> i think the topping is only a amp the usb is only for charging... In and out analogical... So smartphone-Dac sabre android- Nx1 - earphone


 

 Sorry, don't have NX1.  You are right, just looked up the spec, it's an amp only (like E11k).  Sounds like your setup should work great!
  
 That DAC is very small, here it is next to my N2:


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> Sorry, don't have NX1.  You are right, just looked up the spec, it's an amp only (like E11k).  Sounds like your setup should work great!
> 
> That DAC is very small, here it is next to my N2:


 So, much more quality sound with sabre or just a little improve?


----------



## Nonsensical

luis2u4u said:


> DX did not responded yet. I will let you know what they will have to say. And thanks a lot for pointing out the minireview for LINE5 A970. It seems like a quality amplifier, but at the same time, from the review, it does not look like handling the bass very well. And I like bass a lot...




It won't boost the bass at all, so if you want more bass, I don't think you'll enjoy the amp.


----------



## robervaul

Can anybody identify some model ?


----------



## Ap616

robervaul said:


>


 
  
 Spider Realvoice, Fischer Audio Tandem(8.6 in SQ on Joker's scale). Um, Fischer Audio Paradigm v.3 I've heard of.  And then I see some Vsonics down there at the other end.


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> So, much more quality sound with sabre or just a little improve?


 

 The results will vary from phone to phone and how it pairs up with your headphones, keep that in mind.  For me, the improvement was somewhere in the middle.  I haven't used it in awhile, but remember it wasn't enough to justify carrying an extra dongle around.  It was more than a little, but not enough to carry this dac connected to Note2/headphones.  But to use it as a tool to connect quality amp - it's a different story, and will be a must have device in your signal chain


----------



## bhazard

The XE800 on Taobao for $50 is legit. This is how it comes. On its way as a backup before they are gone.


----------



## mochill

Bulk package, just like how the mh1c was sold


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> The XE800 on Taobao for $50 is legit. This is how it comes. On its way as a backup before they are gone.


 
  
 Seller link?


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> The XE800 on Taobao for $50 is legit. This is how it comes. On its way as a backup before they are gone.




how exactly it sounds? Like Gr07 or MKII (CE) or BE? OR different SS overall?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> The XE800 on Taobao for $50 is legit. This is how it comes. On its way as a backup before they are gone.


Tested? Same sound of yours that came with vivo xplay?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

altrunox said:


> Seller link?


http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=39611403083&sid=12253cbeb92cdf309035ed41778c3328&abtest=1&rn=4ec35893d68376e91600e2336a7d121f


----------



## Netforce

bhazard said:


> The XE800 on Taobao for $50 is legit. This is how it comes. On its way as a backup before they are gone.


 
 Cool cool they come with tips, from the picture I got I was half expecting not getting any tips.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

netforce said:


> Cool cool they come with tips, from the picture I got I was half expecting not getting any tips.


 how its good not live in brazil lol, mine will reach me 2 months from now..


----------



## Wokei

rafaelroxalot said:


> how its good not live in brazil lol, mine will reach me 2 months from now..




In 2 months time ..u will have loads of gears ? lol ...u bought quite a few


----------



## rafaelroxalot

wokei said:


> In 2 months time ..u will have loads of gears ? lol ...u bought quite a few


 yeah bought some things... But nothing arrived until now.... I wanna hear with these new earphones lol


----------



## altrunox

Anyone tried these ?
  
 Looks nice, and they`re IEM of chinese smarthphone brands, just like the Pistons...
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Huawei-Honor-earphone-Glory-engine-Headset-MT12-three-keys-have-anti-wire-wrap-headphones-hi/405007_2012740076.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Nubia-Z5-Z5mini-Original-Earphone-White-color-1-2-meters-cable/405007_1463508447.html


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

bhazard said:


> The XE800 on Taobao for $50 is legit. This is how it comes. On its way as a backup before they are gone.


 
 this from mistertao right, I got similar pictures of mine too and its been shipped 2 days ago. Can't wait


----------



## Luis2u4u

nonsensical said:


> It won't boost the bass at all, so if you want more bass, I don't think you'll enjoy the amp.


 
 Thanks for your answer. I hope at least that the amp is a quality one and that will preserve the quality of the T1E. For more bass I will play with the EQ.


----------



## Leno

Same here, but with some extra stuff.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

how come you got extra stuff? from which tabao seller did you buy from? its either i ddint get them or mistertao didnt take picture of those extras


----------



## Netforce

syedz2ez4 said:


> how come you got extra stuff? from which tabao seller did you buy from? its either i ddint get them or mistertao didnt take picture of those extras


 
 It is most likely the latter, my mistertao pictures showed those extra bits, ear hooks, case, fish wrapper but no tips baggy. Last package from mistertao I had expectations that I wasn't getting extra tips based on pics given but lo and behold my surprise when I got some. I would say likely don't sweat it too much.


----------



## deltronzero

Just bought the XE800 from that TB link for less than $50 shipped.  Can't wait to pair it with my DX50 to see how it sounds!  Also have anyone tried amping the XE800? Does it benefit from it?


----------



## Leno

I think we all ordered from the same seller and i didn't ask him for that box and other(personally i prefer tips). http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083 Someone will get different tips, someone - wire holder. Hope, they just didn't make photo. (kind of surprise)


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

It seems quite of number of people have ordered the xe800. They deserve the appreciation thread of its own, someone should start it.


----------



## Netforce

syedz2ez4 said:


> It seems quite of number of people have ordered the xe800. They deserve the appreciation thread of its own, someone should start it.



We got a review thread which should be fine once we get some users units trickling in. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection


----------



## deltronzero

I should be getting mine tomorrow or the day after, love being in China and buying from Taobao =P
  
 I will post some impressions and comparison against the IEM's in my sig, with the DAP's listed as sources for testing.


----------



## bhazard

deltronzero said:


> I should be getting mine tomorrow or the day after, love being in China and buying from Taobao =P
> 
> I will post some impressions and comparison against the IEM's in my sig, with the DAP's listed as sources for testing.


 
 English speaking Head-Fi members in China who can order from Taobao natively are a HUGE help to us in other countries. Looking forward to the impressions.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> English speaking Head-Fi members in China who can order from Taobao natively are a HUGE help to us in other countries. Looking forward to the impressions.


 
 tottaly agree


----------



## MuZo2

deltronzero said:


> I will post some impressions and comparison against the IEM's in my sig, with the DAP's listed as sources for testing.


 
 Is it DIY800  in your sig?


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> English speaking Head-Fi members in China who can order from Taobao natively are a HUGE help to us in other countries. Looking forward to the impressions.



+1....true. And w/o China we wont exist here either,apparently.  truth be told....


----------



## Wokei

True dat


----------



## altrunox

So no one tried Huawei Engine ?


----------



## Charliemotta

altrunox said:


> So no one tried Huawei Engine ?


 
 In my wish list waiting for opinions...look nice  *♫ ♫*


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> In my wish list waiting for opinions...look nice  *♫ ♫*




Me too ...but they look sexceeeee...


----------



## quisxx

Awwwwwww schiit!!!!!! The new meizu mx4 is supposed to have dual, yeah that's right dual es9018 chips when it comes out


----------



## nehcrow

B3 or XE800? Which has more going for it?
 Can the Tenores compete?


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Me too ...but they look sexceeeee...


 
 You look sexceeeee in u bra and panties....Woot Woo    *♫ ♫*


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

nehcrow said:


> B3 or XE800? Which has more going for it?
> Can the Tenores compete?


 
 I went for both, but not the tenores, I fear their QC issues


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> Anyone tried these ?
> 
> Looks nice, and they`re IEM of chinese smarthphone brands, just like the Pistons...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm waiting to receive Honor earphones from Zhengnan store, will review and let you know how they sounds. I heard a lot of positive buzz about these.


----------



## Francisk

quisxx said:


> Awwwwwww schiit!!!!!! The new meizu mx4 is supposed to have dual, yeah that's right dual es9018 chips when it comes out


 
 Looks like the trend is now smart phones for smart audiophiles


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> I'm waiting to receive Honor earphones from Zhengnan store, will review and let you know how they sounds. I heard a lot of positive buzz about these.


 
  
 Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If possible give us some first impressions when you get it.
 They look amazing, and maybe sound great also.


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> Great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 looks could be deceiving.  I forgot the name of it, but there was a headset I received and tested from another chinese smartphone manufacturer, the one with a twist ring in the shell to adjust bass boost, it looked awesome and had a solid build, but sound was awful 
  
 Of course, will post my impressions as soon as I get it.


----------



## Ap616

nehcrow said:


> B3 or XE800? Which has more going for it?
> Can the Tenores compete?




The Tenore are pretty flat and on the warm side with good, solid sub-bass. I quite like them. They are kinda flat and smooth. Also, if you listen real closely sometimes there is a little reverb/echo type sound though there's a nice soundstage. They favor the mids and down in quantity.

The B3 Pro 1 aren't quite as flat sounding as the Tenore, although they are really balanced too. They don't have as much sub-bass as the Tenore but similar, tighter mid-bass once burned in. From my experience so far they need *at least* 15 hours of burn in to bring out some sub-bass & mid-bass. The B3 are much brighter out of the box, but burn-in did wonders on smoothing the highs some as well. They are more energetic and detailed sounding because of their lower and upper treble compared to the Tenore. They favor the mids and up in quantity.

I don't have the XE800, which are supposed to sound like a GR07BE but a little different.
But the Tenore is flat, warm, smooth, yet detailed; the B3 is balanced, brighter, more energetic, and similarly detailed if not a bit more. Also the soundstage is a noticeable bit better than the Tenore.

Hope this helps man!


----------



## nehcrow

ap616 said:


> The Tenore are pretty flat and on the warm side with good, solid sub-bass. I quite like them. They are kinda flat and smooth. Also, if you listen real closely sometimes there is a little reverb/echo type sound though there's a nice soundstage. They favor the mids and down in quantity.
> 
> The B3 Pro 1 aren't quite as flat sounding as the Tenore, although they are really balanced too. They don't have as much sub-bass as the Tenore but similar, tighter mid-bass once burned in. From my experience so far they need *at least* 15 hours of burn in to bring out some sub-bass & mid-bass. The B3 are much brighter out of the box, but burn-in did wonders on smoothing the highs some as well. They are more energetic and detailed sounding because of their lower and upper treble compared to the Tenore. They favor the mids and up in quantity.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! Sounds like the B3 is a real winner, might give it a shot. 
 GR07BE sounded fantastic to me when I had it, might have to pick up the XE800 too lol


----------



## bhazard

quisxx said:


> Awwwwwww schiit!!!!!! The new meizu mx4 is supposed to have dual, yeah that's right dual es9018 chips when it comes out


 
 Holy crap. If that phone stays under $500 and has US LTE bands, it's mine.


----------



## mochill

Mine too


----------



## quisxx

I doubt it will have us 4G bands. It's using the exynos processor, and you know those things never make it to us, as they opt for qualcom processors due to the 4G bands in the snapdragons.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Vivo xplay3s is the best sound china phone? The best cost benefit would be?
Genuine? http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=39260637299&sid=176d87c7780feb7b044e6a3801ba1163&abtest=1&rn=fb176f27031fb9f920bd7f8374f03fd5


----------



## deltronzero

That was fast.  Ordered them at 4PM yesterday and received the XE800's at noon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Pretty darn good for a pair of earbuds under $50.  I need to listen more to see...


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

deltronzero said:


> That was fast.  Ordered them at 4PM yesterday and received the XE800's at noon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 More impressions please, how do they compare to the original vsonic's gr07 and how does it pair with your dx90?


----------



## erudite

kepincemit said:


> Hi all,
> long time lurker here.
> 
> Am thinking of getting the vmoda clone / KZ LP2 from here http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Kz-lp2-folding-headset-hifi-professional-standard-bass-earphones-balancing/615477_1747508927.html
> ...


 

 What do you think of the dolphins?
  
 I'm after a decent pair of headphones with good isolation


----------



## robakri

Neither dolphins nor kz lp (balanced version, pretty sure they are the same in terms of isolation) did anything special for me in terms of isolation. The takstar pro80 isolates much more.
  
 Take the dolphin opinion with a grain of salt since I have spent very little time with them, my friend has them, I'm always trying to make time for a dolphin audition with him.


----------



## Blinxat

KZ-LP2 is a piece of ****. Avoid it.


----------



## Wokei

blinxat said:


> KZ-LP2 is a piece of ****. Avoid it.




How bad is it ..


----------



## MuZo2

On some Chinese forums users are saying XE800 is GR07 mk4 so unlike old GR07 , mk2,  BE or classic.


----------



## Blinxat

It fell apart after a week. First the hinge screw then the plastic pins that hold the cup. The earpads have a horrific stench on them, you can smell the headphone if it is nearby like a chinese plastic factory district. The pads they use are not the same as the original, there is no comparison.
  
 I just sold the original M100 but I can tell you it is roughly 10x better.
  
 However they don't sound bad at all. I quite liked it. Not too far off from M100. But isolation is very poor. If you get the original pads for it maybe it is somewhat usable.


----------



## MuZo2

XE800 77$
 GR07 - 100$ You get accessories + warranty


----------



## Espresto

Any suggestions on a powerful chinese amp? (1 watt into 32ohms or more?)


----------



## bhazard

muzo2 said:


> XE800 77$
> GR07 - 100$ You get accessories + warranty


 
 $49 for the XE800 from a specific Taobao seller right now.


----------



## bhazard

espresto said:


> Any suggestions on a powerful chinese amp? (1 watt into 32ohms or more?)


 
 Audio-GD makes some killer amps.
  
 Aune T1 mk2 and X1 mk2 are also great affordable 1 watt amps.
  
 Personally, I really like those iDSD amps. They seem better than my Geek Out on paper, with an affordable cost.


----------



## kahaluu

bhazard said:


> $49 for the XE800 from a specific Taobao seller right now.


 

 That's a fantastic deal for that SQ.


----------



## bhazard

kahaluu said:


> That's a fantastic deal for that SQ.


 
 It's GR07 quality at VSD3S pricing.


----------



## stevestarr13

Following excellent advice here I placed an order for a set of the Havi's and two sets of the Penon iem's at the beginning of last week. Arrived this morning here in the UK.
 Excellent service, thanks guys.
  
 Got me reading posts here and I've now ordered two pairs of KZ's from an Aliexpress dealer for less than £8:00 shipped. The KZR1 and the EDSE's
  
 best wishes
  
 Steve


----------



## encoreAC

Vivo XE800 vs T1E vs Havi B3 Pro 1
  
 Sadly I can only pick one of them
 which of them is your favourite? Searching for a warm sound sig with good Bass and comfort.


----------



## ZapX629

I'd probably go for the XE800. TTPOD second, but I'd also recommend the VSD3S at that price (if you're getting the XE800, no point in looking at VSD3S, but if you're looking at TTPODs VSD3S is a warm and musical competitor that I love). Havi wouldn't be warm and/or bassy, but would blow your mind in other ways.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Vivo XE800 vs T1E vs Havi B3 Pro 1
> 
> Sadly I can only pick one of them
> which of them is your favourite? Searching for a warm sound sig with good Bass and comfort.




Yeah, the Havi wouldn't be considered very warm with good, noticeable bass. It is a touch warm once burned in but not compared to other iems. I also don't find it too comfortable. 

The TTPOD sounds like something you want! They are super comfortable to me and warm with good quantity & quality bass.

I haven't heard the XE800 but they will assuredly be better than the VSD3S, and bhazard assures they are really comfortable. They might be kinda warm. I would think since they are the Vsonic sound, they would have some noticeable brightness/strong sparkle to them like the VSD1S or VSD3S or GR07 that counteracts the warmth a bit. But Bhazard also noted that they have less sibilance so I don't know. 

But back to your criteria... For warmth with good bass and comfort. I would say go with the T1-E.


----------



## erudite

encoreac said:


> Vivo XE800 vs T1E vs Havi B3 Pro 1
> 
> Sadly I can only pick one of them
> which of them is your favourite? Searching for a warm sound sig with good Bass and comfort.


 
 do you use amped or unamped?


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> Yeah, the Havi wouldn't be considered very warm with good, noticeable bass. It is a touch warm once burned in but not compared to other iems. I also don't find it too comfortable.
> 
> The TTPOD sounds like something you want! They are super comfortable to me and warm with good quantity & quality bass.
> 
> ...


 
 Does the T1-E have a V sig? I am not fond of harsh treble/sparkle and a balanced sound response is much more preferred with mids and treble on the same level.


----------



## encoreAC

erudite said:


> do you use amped or unamped?


 
  I have the Topping NX1 on my way. But I would like the sound excel without an amp too.


----------



## erudite

encoreac said:


> I have the Topping NX1 on my way. But I would like the sound excel without an amp too.


 
 From what i have read in the thread - havi needs an amp 
  
 - t1-e benefits from amp
  
 -xe800 is easily driven and performs well without


----------



## encoreAC

zapx629 said:


> I'd probably go for the XE800. TTPOD second, but I'd also recommend the VSD3S at that price (if you're getting the XE800, no point in looking at VSD3S, but if you're looking at TTPODs VSD3S is a warm and musical competitor that I love). Havi wouldn't be warm and/or bassy, but would blow your mind in other ways.


 
  
 deciding between xe800 and TTPOd right now..


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Does the T1-E have a V sig? I am not fond of harsh treble/sparkle and a balanced sound response is much more preferred with mids and treble on the same level.




A couple/few people think it has a noticeable v-shaped signature, but more than most(myself included) say it's balanced with a slight v sound to it. I am sensitive to upper mids and treble, and these have an ideal quantity for me. I don't think they are too bright. The bass is pretty noticeable from the get go; they are not basshead iems however. The mids are not notably recessed either, but fairly warm(thanks to the bass) and clear. 
So I would say they are pretty balanced with fairly big & quality bass and a little bit of crispness/brightness in the upper regions. But overall non-fatiguing to me and comfortable, which is why I like them. They also don't *need* an amp like the the Havi. They sound great without, just better with. Bhazard is running the XE800 with an amp, and I am sure they benefit from one like the T1-E.


----------



## MuZo2

bhazard said:


> $49 for the XE800 from a specific Taobao seller right now.



$49 + commission + shipping ?


----------



## bhazard

muzo2 said:


> $49 + commission + shipping ?


 
 Comes out to about $58 shipped and after commission.


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> A couple/few people think it has a noticeable v-shaped signature, but more than most(myself included) say it's balanced with a slight v sound to it. I am sensitive to upper mids and treble, and these have an ideal quantity for me. I don't think they are too bright. The bass is pretty noticeable from the get go; they are not basshead iems however. The mids are not notably recessed either, but fairly warm(thanks to the bass) and clear.
> So I would say they are pretty balanced with fairly big & quality bass and a little bit of crispness/brightness in the upper regions. But overall non-fatiguing to me and comfortable, which is why I like them. They also don't *need* an amp like the the Havi. They sound great without, just better with. Bhazard is running the XE800 with an amp, and I am sure they benefit from one like the T1-E.


 
  
 Sounds excellent for my use actually. Seems like both, the XE800 and the TTPOD, are fitting perfect in my description. Gonna decide on a whim then when I am visiting China.
 Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## PeterDLai

bhazard said:


> Takstar HI1200 ordered.


 
  
 Where'd you purchase these from? eBay?


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Comes out to about $58 shipped and after commission.


 
  
 Are those XE800 from VIVO phone set or stand alone with original packaging and accessories?  I heard standalone fully packaged XE800 cost about $120, so I assume for half the price it's gotta be headphones that come with a phone?


----------



## ZapX629

Reposting from the VSD3 thread, since people could probably help here. 
  
 I'm looking for a ~$100 upgrade to the VSD3S to be my primary at home IEM. Anyone have any suggestions? Should I just suck it up and finally get the GR07BE? I usually keep my IEM purchases around $50 so I've never crossed that $100 barrier. Is there anything better the the GR07 in this price range?


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> Comes out to about $58 shipped and after commission.


 
 How??
 And does he/she accept paypal?


----------



## quisxx

espresto said:


> Any suggestions on a powerful chinese amp? (1 watt into 32ohms or more?)



You should check out the c&c x02


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> Are those XE800 from VIVO phone set or stand alone with original packaging and accessories?  I heard standalone fully packaged XE800 cost about $120, so I assume for half the price it's gotta be headphones that come with a phone?


 
  
 My first set came with the phone. Minimal packaging.
  
 Taobao seller is bulk in a plastic bag. No difference really.
  
  


altrunox said:


> How??
> And does he/she accept paypal?


 
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.297.siEWvP&id=39611403083&ns=1#detail
  
 Copy this link into mistertao.com (the forwarding service)
  
 Pay via Alipay (Visa or Mastercard) You may need to allow the charge, as ordering the first time from China will prompt fraud protection on most credit cards.
  
 Once they receive the item, you pay again for the shipping fee and 8% commission. They take a pic of your item to show you its in.
  
 Once shipping and commission is paid, they send it out to you.


----------



## bhazard

zapx629 said:


> Reposting from the VSD3 thread, since people could probably help here.
> 
> I'm looking for a ~$100 upgrade to the VSD3S to be my primary at home IEM. Anyone have any suggestions? Should I just suck it up and finally get the GR07BE? I usually keep my IEM purchases around $50 so I've never crossed that $100 barrier. Is there anything better the the GR07 in this price range?


 
 The Vivo XE800 is brand new and has the GR07 driver inside it with a new tuning. Sounds awesome, and is only $50 right now from that Taobao link I just posted.
  
 You're getting a new version GR07 as the same cost as the VSD3S. It's a steal right now, and probably won't last.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> The Vivo XE800 is brand new and has the GR07 driver inside it with a new tuning. Sounds awesome, and is only $50 right now from that Taobao link I just posted.
> 
> You're getting a new version GR07 as the same cost as the VSD3S. It's a steal right now, and probably won't last.


These are 100 usd on aliexpress. I'm gna cross fingers and hope the price goes down. 

I don't mess with Taobao


----------



## Hisoundfi

Two t1e owners have come forward and admitted that their "baseless" t1e are tip/seal issues. 

Narrower bore olive tips are taking the bass away on them, and awide bore tip with a good seal is yielding best results. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Two t1e owners have come forward and admitted that their "baseless" t1e are tip/seal issues.
> 
> Narrower bore olive tips are taking the bass away on them, and awide bore tip with a good seal is yielding best results.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
 Absolutely agree! But if you refer to me as one of those two, I believe something was actually wrong with mine (unless my ears played a nasty trick on me lol) , I sent it back to penonaudio and hopefully they will forward it to TTPOD guys. Waiting for replacement now, penonaudio sent it to me right away. As always, amazing service!  
  
 Btw, how does T1E compares to IM50? Just curious since I didn't get a replacement yet and was playing around with IM50 tonight reviewing new lunashop cable I just posted in ATH-IM thread. Wondering if they sound the same?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Absolutely agree! But if you refer to me as one of those two, I believe something was actually wrong with mine (unless my ears played a nasty trick on me lol) , I sent it back to penonaudio and hopefully they will forward it to TTPOD guys. Waiting for replacement now, penonaudio sent it to me right away. As always, amazing service!
> 
> Btw, how does T1E compares to IM50? Just curious since I didn't get a replacement yet and was playing around with IM50 tonight reviewing new lunashop cable I just posted in ATH-IM thread. Wondering if they sound the same?


hello friend 

I was referring two two people on the t1e appreciation thread. 

IMHO I feel the t1e destroys the im50. 

I really really liked the im50. So much so I bought an extra pair and an extra cable when mine broke. They are great but they can't compete with my t1E. 

I would break it down into categories but the t1e bests it in just about every category except build quality, and the only reason I would give that to the im50 is the detachable/replaceable cable. 

Even the mids on the im50 which I heralded as some of the best sounding I've ever heard get a run for their money. 

I really look forward to you getting your return pair back. I'm sure once you're hearing what everyone else is you will love them. 

The wide bore tips or aftermarket tips are a necessity.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6

I'm a-b comparison with them right now. 

I think the biggest difference is soundstage depth, advantage t1e.

Mids are equally good IMHO, but for different reasons. Imaging is better on t1E IMHO. Upper mids and treble is slightly better on im50.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The only thing these t1e could use is a little bit more treble extension and clarity, and a detachable cable. That would make them epic.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> @twister6
> 
> I'm a-b comparison with them right now.
> 
> ...


 

 That's awesome!  Can't wait to listen to those!  Right now I'm on "honeymoon" with Altone 200.  Unfortunately mine came from the original batch with a wire problem and I will have to send it out for replacement, but when they are working - I blown away by the bass quality and separation from upper mids/treble (those have amazing clarify and details).  It's beyond me how they were able to squeeze in dynamic driver and dual BA inside of one small shell.  It's like Tenores and Doppios combined together, except with a better bass and less reverbation/echo effect.  Also, build like a tank!
  
 But anyway, will definitely post my impressions once T1E replacement is in.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> That's awesome!  Can't wait to listen to those!  Right now I'm on "honeymoon" with Altone 200.  Unfortunately mine came from the original batch with a wire problem and I will have to send it out for replacement, but when they are working - I blown away by the bass quality and separation from upper mids/treble (those have amazing clarify and details).  It's beyond me how they were able to squeeze in dynamic driver and dual BA inside of one small shell.  It's like Tenores and Doppios combined together, except with a better bass and less reverbation/echo effect.  Also, build like a tank!
> 
> But anyway, will definitely post my impressions once T1E replacement is in.


I received the replacement altone200 last week. They are fantastic. 

Detail and clarity is unmatched to anything else I've ever heard. 

The only knock I have on them is they are a touch too bright for long listening sessions. Even at lower volumes the brightness starts to get to me. Then again I do prefer a warmer signature. 

Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## Hisoundfi

Do you guys ever switch gears, try new products, prefer them for a good while, only to go back to something that you've pretty much put in storage, and go back to it, use it, and appreciating it all over again? 

Lately for me, that product has been the soundmagic a10 portable amplifier. I fell back in love with the ease of use, signature and bass boost on this little gadget all over again. 

I know it's dated technology, but I HIGHLY recommend this amp for anyone looking for a high fidelity budget amp.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Do you guys ever switch gears, try new products, prefer them for a good while, only to go back to something that you've pretty much put in storage, and go back to it, use it, and appreciating it all over again?
> 
> Lately for me, that product has been the soundmagic a10 portable amplifier. I fell back in love with the ease of use, signature and bass boost on this little gadget all over again.
> 
> I know it's dated technology, but I HIGHLY recommend this amp for anyone looking for a high fidelity budget amp.




No time to use old gear..too many incoming new gears....ahem


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> Two t1e owners have come forward and admitted that their "baseless" t1e are tip/seal issues.
> 
> Narrower bore olive tips are taking the bass away on them, and awide bore tip with a good seal is yielding best results.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
 where can i find those tips? my ttpod t1-e is on the way


----------



## Hisoundfi

rafaelroxalot said:


> where can i find those tips? my ttpod t1-e is on the way


The t1e comes with some wide bore tips. If none of them seal well though (which one should) there are many places online that sell tips. The "heir" tips (red at the hozzle and gray on the tips) are on lunashops website for like $1.50 each pair.


----------



## Hisoundfi

So the Dolphins hype is over but I'm curious... 

How do the Dolphins compare to the ATH-M50? 
Is there anyone who has both that could elaborate on the differences? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> The t1e comes with some wide bore tips. If none of them seal well though (which one should) there are many places online that sell tips. The "heir" tips (red at the hozzle and gray on the tips) are on lunashops website for like $1.50 each pair.


 these? http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4156


----------



## Netforce

Had a few people try my modded dolphins at the LA meet, few people that saw it first wondered if they were the Parrot Zik. Impressions wise I don't have m50s and haven't listened to a pair of m50 in a long enough time to comment but one person at the meet said he preferred his m50 as they were bassier but liked the dolphins for having more clarity, soundstage, and was comfier than the m50. Most people did say they did prefer the onkyo es-fc300 on my table for having a more neutral sound/deeper bass. Me and Jude talked a little and said he wished the onkyos would get more love.


----------



## Gandroid

gandroid said:


> Anyone ordered KZ EDSE, does your tracking # is similar to this?
> 
> International Shipping Company- Other
> Tracking Number    - PDXXXXXX
> ...


 
 sorry to quote myself...but the seller updated my order with a new tracking number (china post) and I can track them now with usps.com.


----------



## aaDee

iVery & KZs are now available at MP4NATION.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I received the replacement altone200 last week. They are fantastic.
> 
> Detail and clarity is unmatched to anything else I've ever heard.
> 
> ...


 

 You gotta try them with Comply Foam tips.  I was using the one from UE900 set, so it's TS200.  It really helps with smoothing out high frequency peaks and makes it more ear-friendly for extended listening.  They have a vivid sound signature, that's probably the best way to describe it, supported by a deep rumbling bass texture with a powerful low end slam which comes out to play only when called for.
  
 Regarding Dolphin vs M50x, Dolphin has more bass quantity (bigger mid-bass hump), but when it comes to upper mids/treble it's a little more thinner and doesn't sound as natural as M50x.  It's not bad at all, and as a matter of fact I use Dolphin all the time when my wife and I watch movies on laptop (she can connect her earbuds in the second earcup since both has 3.5mm port).  Just when you compare Dolphin to M50 - M50 upper mids/treble has more body, more natural, and smoother.  Also, M50 soundstage is a bit wider.  I don't want to say it's night'n'day difference, just direct comparison where for under $100 Dolphin is an amazing portable set of headphones, has detachable cable from each earcup, uses standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm connector, and has a relatively balanced sound signature with enhanced bass.  I even prefer them over B&W P7 and V-Moda M100.  Btw, my Dolphins are modded where I removed that half-cover foam insert over the driver; makes the sound brighter and less veiled.  Overall, I only down to 3 full size headphones, M50x, Dolphin, and HP150.  No plans for anything else


----------



## twister6

@Hisoundfi those "heir" tips, do they look like bi-color tips from Altone 200 set, similar to what was mentioned above (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4156) ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

So the Dolphins isn't necessarily an upgrade then I suppose?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> @Hisoundfi
> those "heir" tips, do they look like bi-color tips from Altone 200 set, similar to what was mentioned above (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4156) ?


Yes that's them. Lunashops sells them for $1.50 per pair shipped. If you know your size it will save some $$$. I'm somewhere between a medium and large tip on most brands. I ordered 6 sets of the large heir tips and 6 of the large sony hybrid style tips. Total came to $15 usd shipped.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> So the Dolphins isn't necessarily an upgrade then I suppose?



 


The Dolphins signature is like taking an eq and giving +5db to everything. Too "musical" for me.


----------



## bhazard

I was chosen for the Fiio X1 tour. Will give a detailed review as soon as they get here.


----------



## Baycode

bhazard said:


> I was chosen for the Fiio X1 tour. Will give a detailed review as soon as they get here.




Congrats bhazard ! ...and looking forward to your impressions


----------



## bhazard

SIDY U2 anyone?
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-2023857464.46.m4Z4sE&id=39817003962

SAIJIANPU-SJP800 found on SIDY's and Penon's page as well. Anyone willing to try these?
http://penonaudio.com/SAIJIANPU-SJP800

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-2023857464.43.m4Z4sE&id=40187647358


----------



## Hisoundfi

That sidy u2 is identical to the penon iem


----------



## bhazard

Why yes it is. The write up from SIDY matches up with what everyone has been saying.

At least there is another source if Penon doesn't get them back in stock. I'm interested in it.

The SJP looks like it is very similar too.


----------



## twister6

That was my first reaction when I saw Penon IEM, so much resemblance in build quality and somewhat in shape of DM2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I guess the cat is out of the bag... (just waiting for Wokei response with some funny gif on this one lol!!!)


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> That was my first reaction when I saw Penon IEM, so much resemblance in build quality and somewhat in shape of DM2    I guess the cat is out of the bag... (just waiting for Wokei response with some funny gif on this one lol!!!)




Hey we're in the Chinese Thread ....rebranding and similar shell casing is the norm ....they might be the same or slight boost in bass ...lol.....don't be calling out like dat man ...since me here ..this could be the plausible explanation to Penon and Sidy U2



 TTPOD T1 / TTPOD T1E


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Very beatiful pics this taobao earphone


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Someone can recomend one cheap and with good sound earphone to sleep with with the ear on tbe pillow? Something confortable and small?


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> Someone can recomend one cheap and with good sound earphone to sleep with with the ear on tbe pillow? Something confortable and small?


 
 Could be a matter of personal taste, but the one I feel comfortable with ear on the pillow is KC06A due to its flat design.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> Could be a matter of personal taste, but the one I feel comfortable with ear on the pillow is KC06A due to its flat design.


 I used that akg http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000ISP3QA?vs=1 sometime ago, and was confortable, maybe somwthing like..


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> I used that akg http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000ISP3QA?vs=1 sometime ago, and was confortable, maybe somwthing like..


 
 Beyerdynamic xp50ie on Amazon for $32 is another one to consider.


----------



## bhazard

The SMSL sAP-5 is a winner. Just as good as the NX1, if not better. The bass boost option on it is terrible though. Makes mud, not music.

Can't go wrong with either as a neutral amp for portable use.


----------



## erenjay

Can someone please post a picture comparing the pistons and the ttpod t1e side by side? 
 I know that the ttpod is probably better sound wise, but I am a bit concerned that they are too bulky, and there's no point in getting them if I feel too self conscious to wear them in public. Also, if anyone has opinions concerning which is better sound-wise or build quality-wise that would be great.


----------



## kanyesskirt

Got my T1-E's in. I can only compare them with my Vsonic GR02 bass edition. First impression is the T1-E sounds a lot clearer and the bass signature is obvious. I can even feel the bass, but I'm not sure if that's due to a bad seal. I might need to try some other tips. I'm using the medium white tips with big hole now. Maybe comply foam tips are better, but these feel pretty good for plastic. They do sound better with a DAC, but fine without one as well. My favourite sound is with DAC (FiiO E17) settings +4 treble +4 bass no volume gain.


----------



## twister6

Got my replacement pair of T1E from Penonaudio (bigbargainonline on ebay), and now I got BASS!!!  Will go through burn in for the next 40-50hrs before my full review.  I know I have mentioned this before, but that's exactly what sets Penon from other sellers, they always take care of you with a support and warranty replacement.  Even got bonus hybrid eartips with my new pair.


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Got my replacement pair of T1E from Penonaudio (bigbargainonline on ebay), and now I got BASS!!!  Will go through burn in for the next 40-50hrs before my full review.  I know I have mentioned this before, but that's exactly what sets Penon from other sellers, they always take care of you with a support and warranty replacement.  Even got bonus hybrid eartips with my new pair.


 

 Holly shiit!!!  Only 45 min of burn in and it already sounds great!  The sub-bass texture is sizzling and mid-bass punch is slamming!  Bass is not overpowering, very nice separation from upper mids/treble.  I bit v-shaped, nicely balanced with enhanced controlled bass; upper mids are smooth and warm but still clear, and hopefully will get a little more detailed after burn in.  The same with a treble - need more burn in to make a final assessment.  Decent soundstage too!
  
 IMHO, these just knocked down KC06A due to a similar sound signature with more overall enhancements, better soundstage, and sexier design, though KC06A are great when using laying down on a pillow  
  
 I can say with certainty, T1E is not a hype!


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Holly shiit!!!  Only 45 min of burn in and it already sounds great!  The sub-bass texture is sizzling and mid-bass punch is slamming!  Bass is not overpowering, very nice separation from upper mids/treble.  I bit v-shaped, nicely balanced with enhanced controlled bass; upper mids are smooth and warm but still clear, and hopefully will get a little more detailed after burn in.  The same with a treble - need more burn in to make a final assessment.  Decent soundstage too!
> 
> IMHO, these just knocked down KC06A due to a similar sound signature with more overall enhancements, better soundstage, and sexier design, though KC06A are great when using laying down on a pillow
> 
> I can say with certainty, T1E is not a hype!




+ cant wait for my purple jet pack to arrive ...hype on


----------



## mochill

Can't wait for my clear jetpack to come


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> + cant wait for my purple jet pack to arrive ...hype on


 
 Good call Wokei, purple is the way to go


----------



## kanyesskirt

What eartips are you guys using with your T1-E and do you ear them over ear or not? The seal feels a bit weird for me, as if they aren't really in my ear. Using them with my phone or laptop only (no EQ) they aren't that bassy, but I think that's because of the source?


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Good call Wokei, purple is the way to go






Will be a month time...lol


----------



## peter123

LOL!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

kanyesskirt said:


> What eartips are you guys using with your T1-E and do you ear them over ear or not? The seal feels a bit weird for me, as if they aren't really in my ear. Using them with my phone or laptop only (no EQ) they aren't that bassy, but I think that's because of the source?




Used them with dual flange tips since the day I got them and the seal wasn't good at all. Switched to olive shaped tips and now the seal is so good that I find the bass almost overwhelming. The olive shaped tips are narrow bored so the treble gets cut a bit. I wear them under ear.


----------



## Salmonelas

Penonaudio FTW...tomorrow ill get my Havi B3 at last.I have to say Penonaudio has the best support and customer service,they are very helpfull,ive send them mail to ask what is happening with my order and they replied very quick.It seems the post office of my country have the package from 12 August but they are a bit slow.I reccomend them regardles if they are cheaper or more expensive from others,there service is awesome.


----------



## peter123

Are any of you guys experiencing problems on this site with  Chrome as your browser on Adroid devices after the last Chrome update? 
  
 I'm getting message to log in all the time and when I try to do so it's not working. Also a lot of times when I try to post the post don't get added and just disapear and I get the massage to log in to post, it's really annyoing.
  
 I get this on both my HTC One M7 and Nexus 7 (grouper), both devices run on CM 11 rom.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Are any of you guys experiencing problems on this site with  Chrome as your browser on Adroid devices after the last Chrome update?
> 
> I'm getting message to log in all the time and when I try to do so it's not working. Also a lot of times when I try to post the post don't get added and just disapear and I get the massage to log in to post, it's really annyoing.
> 
> I get this on both my HTC One M7 and Nexus 7 (grouper), both devices run on CM 11 rom.




Me dont have your problem ...but me headfi with me iPad ...since a month + ago ...page dont load up completely and pics will never load ..so all I see is Questions Marks ....but on all me regular sites that i go everyday ..its Wokei ...


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Me dont have your problem ...but me headfi with me iPad ...since a month + ago ...page dont load up completely and pics will never load ..so all I see is Questions Marks ....but on all me regular sites that i go everyday ..its Wokei ...


 
 As long as it's Wokei all should be fine


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> As long as it's Wokei all should be fine




But it sucks if you need to log in again n again ....hope it goes away soon ...lol

Cheers mate ..


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> But it sucks if you need to log in again n again ....hope it goes away soon ...lol
> 
> Cheers mate ..


 
 It sure does, and the biggest problem is that I can't even log in again. I need to restart the device again and sometimes not even that helps.
  
 Maybe this is the doing of my witch wife............


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> It sure does, and the biggest problem is that I can't even log in again. I need to restart the device again and sometimes not even that helps.
> 
> Maybe this is the doing of my witch wife............




Muahahaaaahaaaaa...witch wife ....is she giving you a hard time like mine too ?


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Muahahaaaahaaaaa...witch wife ....is she giving you a hard time like mine too ?


 
 You bet she does, and who the hell supplied you with a picture of her


----------



## Francisk

I'm sure everything's gonna be OK for Wokei cause OK = Wokei


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> You bet she does, and who the hell supplied you with a picture of her




Man ...me was worried with that pic ...glad you like it ..muahhahaaaaaaaaaaa

Me think bcuz of all this hard time from ..ahem ..you know who ....currently waiting for Havi , T1E and Vivo EX800 ...she will do back flipped ...me ready with score card "10"


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Man ...me was worried with that pic ...glad you like it ..muahhahaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Me think bcuz of all this hard time from ..ahem ..you know who ....currently waiting for Havi , T1E and Vivo EX800 ...she will do back flipped ...me ready with score card "10"


 
 LOL, I'm trying to figure out how I will be able to use my DT880 when they arrive without her noticing.


----------



## Wokei

[/quote]





francisk said:


> I'm sure everything's gonna be OK for Wokei cause OK = Wokei




Yes ..yes ...you got it right ! Cheers mate 




peter123 said:


> LOL, I'm trying to figure out how I will be able to use my DT880 when they arrive without her noticing.




I did try out DT880 ....man they are sweet soundin ....me next one but aaaaaaaaah ......that is a hard one not to be noticed by the witch ..........iem can scrape through but headphone she will do triple somersault and me will get a " Undertaker Pile Driver " ....ouch


----------



## peter123

I did try out DT880 ....man they are sweet soundin ....me next one but aaaaaaaaah ......that is a hard one not to be noticed by the witch ..........iem can scrape through but headphone she will do triple somersault and me will get a " Undertaker Pile Driver " ....ouch[/quote]

 Yeah, I've got a large storing box with all my IEM's so that's no problem but the full size cans I'd like to keep easily acsessible and that's harder to do unnoticed...............


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've got a large storing box with all my IEM's so that's no problem but the full size cans I'd like to keep easily acsessible and that's harder to do unnoticed...............




+ Yes ..Yes ..Yes


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've got a large storing box with all my IEM's so that's no problem but the full size cans I'd like to keep easily acsessible and that's harder to do unnoticed...............


 
 Peter, I think another problem is dt880 being semi-open so she will hear you coming from across the room, never mind two plushy earpad "pillows" you will be wearing  That's a reason a went with HP150 instead, dt880 was irritating my wife when I was sitting on the couch next to her lol!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Peter, I think another problem is dt880 being semi-open so she will hear you coming from across the room, never mind two plushy earpad "pillows" you will be wearing  That's a reason a went with HP150 instead, dt880 was irritating my wife when I was sitting on the couch next to her lol!


 
 Yeah I know, I just can't help it but I love the airy sound from open headphones. I'm not allowed to use them when Mrs. Peter123 are around though. I've tried using the 325is when she's in hearing distance way too many times allready, lesson learned.
  
 I still find time to use both the Grado's and my Q701's so I'm sure I'll be able to use the DT880's pretty often as well.


----------



## Pastapipo

Hehe, do you see the errors? There was an update. 

On a unrelated note, the topping nx1 arrived. And 2 other packages from China which I couldn't accept because I was listening to the topping while the postman was ringing the doorbell 

Tomorrow we'll see if its the ttpod


----------



## altrunox

Aliexpress is on sale, any good deal there?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Holly shiit!!!  Only 45 min of burn in and it already sounds great!  The sub-bass texture is sizzling and mid-bass punch is slamming!  Bass is not overpowering, very nice separation from upper mids/treble.  I bit v-shaped, nicely balanced with enhanced controlled bass; upper mids are smooth and warm but still clear, and hopefully will get a little more detailed after burn in.  The same with a treble - need more burn in to make a final assessment.  Decent soundstage too!
> 
> IMHO, these just knocked down KC06A due to a similar sound signature with more overall enhancements, better soundstage, and sexier design, though KC06A are great when using laying down on a pillow
> 
> I can say with certainty, T1E is not a hype!


Glad to hear! 

Do you see what I'm saying now about QUALITY bass? Or sfwalcer comment about basshead audiophile phones? 

Mids have great depth and are very musical. An amplifier brings it out even more. 

The only knock I could ever come up with is a little better detail in the upper mids and treble area, and they would be an end game sound for 35 bucks. Still, where the treble is tuned it is very relevant and not necessarily "lacking" or hurting the sound IMHO.


----------



## Waqar

altrunox said:


> Aliexpress is on sale, any good deal there?


 
 Does anybody have any experience with these SOMIC-MH415 ?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-IEMs-SOMIC-MH415-In-ear-Earphone-for-Sport-MP3-MP4-Mobile-Phone-Noise-Cancelling/1770660092.html


----------



## Waqar

altrunox said:


> Aliexpress is on sale, any good deal there?


 
 x2


----------



## bhazard

waqar said:


> Does anybody have any experience with these SOMIC-MH415 ?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-IEMs-SOMIC-MH415-In-ear-Earphone-for-Sport-MP3-MP4-Mobile-Phone-Noise-Cancelling/1770660092.html


 
 They're pretty good, but have been outclassed by recent IEMs.


----------



## Waqar

bhazard said:


> They're pretty good, but have been outclassed by recent IEMs.


 
 Nice, but any other good ones i can get from Ali express?


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Glad to hear!
> 
> Do you see what I'm saying now about QUALITY bass? Or @sfwalcer comment about basshead audiophile phones?
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I don't think it will be any better beyond the details I have now (after 11hrs of burn in).  It's just part of the signature, very smooth and musical when it comes to upper mids and treble (which lacks a bit in extension as well).
  
 Btw, I will post a comparison pictures later when I'm at home, BUT the drivers in my T1E look different from the original T1x I had   That perhaps explains the sound difference!!!  The design is identical, down to the wire.  But in my clear model when you look facing the nozzle with both of the drivers looking at you, my original T1x was all black, while the replacement T1E has a chrome part in the middle surrounded by a little red sidewalls.  I wonder if all black is how original T1 looks.


----------



## Waqar

Hi, are these Earmax-ER80 any good?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER80-IE80-In-Ear-Sterep-Music-Earphones-Headphones-with-silver-plated-cable-Sports-Ear-Hook/1904234530.html


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Yeah, I don't think it will be any better beyond the details I have now (after 11hrs of burn in).  It's just part of the signature, very smooth and musical when it comes to upper mids and treble (which lacks a bit in extension as well).
> 
> Btw, I will post a comparison pictures later when I'm at home, BUT the drivers in my T1E look different from the original T1x I had   That perhaps explains the sound difference!!!  The design is identical, down to the wire.  But in my clear model when you look facing the nozzle with both of the drivers looking at you, my original T1x was all black, while the replacement T1E has a chrome part in the middle surrounded by a little red sidewalls.  I wonder if all black is how original T1 looks.


 

 Did I say it will not get any better? Well, YMMV, but as soon as I switched to included hybrid wide bore tips - now upper mids opened up with more details, more brightness, which also lead to a wider soundstage perception and less v-shaped sound signature, more balanced now.  The sound is still very smooth, but less veiled and brighter/open due to wider bore (result of less high frequency filtering in comparison to narrow bore longer stem tips I was using initially).  Bass is still there, more detailed in my opinion and slightly tamed down to an easier listening level/quantity.  Treble doesn't extends as far, but still crisp and non-fatigue.  Wider bore tips (the largest size, hybrid ones with yellow core) work the best with my ear anatomy to provide a great sound isolation and a perfect balance of lows and highs.  I do have to note, these wider bore hybrid tips are shallower and I can feel earpieces rubbing a bit against my ears, versus longer narrow stem eartips that add a mil or two of spacing.  But the sound improvement has a greater benefit.  Again, YMMV and this setup works for me, while I read that others reported about not being able to stand those included hybrid tips 
  
 Bottom line, T1E sound is VERY eartip depended which gives you another level of sound shape control.


----------



## encoreAC

Are the transparent grey T1-E really more faulty than the other colors?


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> Are the transparent grey T1-E really more faulty than the other colors?


no


----------



## Hisoundfi

The T1-E with wide bore tips is unbelievably good for its price. 

The mh1 tips take it to a whole other level as well.


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> The T1-E with wide bore tips is unbelievably good for its price.
> 
> The mh1 tips take it to a whole other level as well.


 
 Where can i buy these tips?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

waqar said:


> Hi, are these Earmax-ER80 any good?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER80-IE80-In-Ear-Sterep-Music-Earphones-Headphones-with-silver-plated-cable-Sports-Ear-Hook/1904234530.html




This model is appealing because of all the accessories that come with it. It has a baggy for storing the IEMs, a bunch of different tips of all shapes and sizes and two cables. The bass can be adjusted too via a screw but I find the ER99 and ER100 to sound much better and smoother than ER80 and cost less. They don't come with big accessory package as the ER80 but the sound and the build quality is real Hi-fi. The cables, though not detachable, are great and without any memory. Probably the best cables I've ever encountered on an IEM in this price range. I can say that those two are probably my all-time favorites.


----------



## sorue

Are there any chinese iems that have excellent isolation on the same level as the shure/westones? I'm excited about the bang for buck sound quality that i'm reading on all these chinese iems, but the disclaimer is usually that they don't have very good isolation. How true is this? Looking at the nozzle designs of a few iems like the vsonic vsd and havi, their sound nozzles do appear to be shorter, so it can't be inserted as deeply. Or am i mistaken?


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Hehe, do you see the errors? There was an update.


 
 I'm probably stupied but I can't see any errors. I'm still having big problems with both of my devices though


----------



## Nonsensical

peter123 said:


> I'm probably stupied but I can't see any errors. I'm still having big problems with both of my devices though


 
 I had issues earlier today...everything is working fine now. Have you tried using the desktop version in the meantime?


----------



## peter123

nonsensical said:


> I had issues earlier today...everything is working fine now. Have you tried using the desktop version in the meantime?


 
 No haven't, good suggestion. I'll give it a try later today.


----------



## Shawn71

waqar said:


> Hi, are these Earmax-ER80 any good?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER80-IE80-In-Ear-Sterep-Music-Earphones-Headphones-with-silver-plated-cable-Sports-Ear-Hook/1904234530.html




wokei report duty.....


----------



## Pastapipo

@peter123: The symbols were Chinese  everything works fine now. 
  
  
 I picked up the TTPOD T1-E today, and the hype is real!
 My pair are from DX.com and its the clear version. Using the stock tips (wide ones) gives me the sound as described on this tread. Running it from the LG G2 and the Muse X5&Topping NX1 gives me an L-shaped sound (prominent bass, full mids and highs). Love it. Thanks to everybody advising them.
 More impressions later as I get to enjoy them a bit more.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> wokei report duty.....


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> @peter123: The symbols were Chinese  everything works fine now.
> 
> 
> I picked up the TTPOD T1-E today, and the hype is real!
> ...


 
 Spending to much time in the Chines/Asian thread perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm still struggeling but I'll try to find out more tonight.
  
 Glad to hear that you enjoy the TTPOD's


----------



## Salmonelas

At last Havi B3 Pro1 are in my ears!!!!!
 The hype of Havi are also real,there are amazing.Im not experienced with this hobby but against  my Soundmagic E10,Vsonic VSD1S and PenonIEM there are miles away.The soundstage is just amazing,i hear Hotel California live from MTV unplugged and there is no competition with the other iems.Also the bass is in the same quantity with Soundmagic and for me is more then enough,also the bass has more clarity,texture. I havent hear basshead iems so i can tell for others but for me its the right amount of bass so YMMV.I hear them out of the box so after some burn i believe that they will be better.When i hear them a little more after some days ill post ,im also waiting T1E this week.
  
 Thanks to all who post there thoughts and opinions,you have been very helpfull.
  
 Havi B3 Pro1 rocks...


----------



## Shawn71

waqar said:


> Hi, are these Earmax-ER80 any good?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER80-IE80-In-Ear-Sterep-Music-Earphones-Headphones-with-silver-plated-cable-Sports-Ear-Hook/1904234530.html







wokei said:


>




wokei has this model already and he recommended to many of us....so if wokei say so theres somehing always good there....but dont just expect to sound as original tho...it aint justice to over expect....

TY wokei for kind reporting.....


----------



## Salmonelas

Also for those who want Havi,they need amping for sure,but even if it wants just buy them,complete steal for that price.
 I have Topping NX1 with Sony E384.With amp everything sounds awesome and i put 18 out of 30 vol in Sony.Without amp i have to go 30 out of 30 and i think something is missing.


----------



## Salmonelas

OMG i just heard Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody with Havi...What,this things are incredible!!!


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> wokei has this model already and he recommended to many of us....so if wokei say so theres somehing always good there....but dont just expect to sound as original tho...it aint justice to over expect....
> 
> TY wokei for kind reporting.....




+ thanks Shawn71 for reporting ...me like them very much for electronic music especially Kraftwerk type ...they really do well for that music genre imho ....me do like the bass ( adjustable - me like the lowest ) ...good details and clarity , kick ass cable and over abundance of accessories....for the price ...yes its good .

Of cuz dont compare to the ..ahem ..model ..but fwiw ...me love it ...


----------



## clee290

salmonelas said:


> Also for those who want Havi,they need amping for sure,but even if it wants just buy them,complete steal for that price.
> I have Topping NX1 with Sony E384.With amp everything sounds awesome and i put 18 out of 30 vol in Sony.Without amp i have to go 30 out of 30 and i think something is missing.


 
 I believe it's better to have your Sony at max volume and then control the volume with your amp. At least.. that's what I've heard.
  
 Anyways, i can't wait for my Topping NX1 to come in


----------



## Salmonelas

@clee290 thanks for tip,ill try that.im just so happy i cant think right now.amazing iems...


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> @clee290 thanks for tip,ill try that.im just so happy i cant think right now.amazing iems...




Congrats man ...did not see your post while writing me post on earwax ..me apologies for interrupting ......me Havi still stuck at airport custom ....


----------



## Shawn71

waqar said:


> Hi, are these Earmax-ER80 any good?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER80-IE80-In-Ear-Sterep-Music-Earphones-Headphones-with-silver-plated-cable-Sports-Ear-Hook/1904234530.html







wokei said:


> ......me Havi still stuck at airport custom ....




thats why its taking time huh?.....to see ur wow! On B3s....


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> thats why its taking time huh?.....to see ur wow! On B3s....




Been stuck at the custom since 11th Aug ....me hope when it arrives ..me be like Salmonelas shouting from the mountain top ...lol ...me got me amp all juiced up ready for Havi ......to do Thriller dance moves


----------



## r2muchstuff

clee290 said:


> I believe it's better to have your Sony at max volume and then control the volume with your amp. At least.. that's what I've heard.
> 
> Anyways, i can't wait for my Topping NX1 to come in


 
 I have found that in most cases when double amping that it is best to have the "amp" at near max volume and control the volume with the source (i.e.. pre amp).  This is what is standard in the pre amp power amp speaker world.  Generally the better amp has less noise and distortion at max volume than the amp in the source … so keep source amp down in its sweet spot, YMMV.
  
 R


----------



## quisxx

I know for the galaxy phones, there is no way in hell to have the phone at max and adjust by the amp. It will distort so fast.


----------



## quisxx

Vivo seems to be hinting that there upcoming phone will also be music centric (just hinting, nothing confirmed), it will be cheaper than the flagship models though. for those who want a great music player and a decent phone, this may be the one.


----------



## peter123

My Cayin C5 is shipped


----------



## rafaelroxalot

pastapipo said:


> @peter123
> : The symbols were Chinese  everything works fine now.
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered mine clear version too, i hope that have no problems too... Worthy?




salmonelas said:


> At last Havi B3 Pro1 are in my ears!!!!!
> The hype of Havi are also real,there are amazing.Im not experienced with this hobby but against  my Soundmagic E10,Vsonic VSD1S and PenonIEM there are miles away.The soundstage is just amazing,i hear Hotel California live from MTV unplugged and there is no competition with the other iems.Also the bass is in the same quantity with Soundmagic and for me is more then enough,also the bass has more clarity,texture. I havent hear basshead iems so i can tell for others but for me its the right amount of bass so YMMV.I hear them out of the box so after some burn i believe that they will be better.When i hear them a little more after some days ill post ,im also waiting T1E this week.
> 
> Thanks to all who post there thoughts and opinions,you have been very helpfull.
> ...


 waiting my havi too


----------



## The Dan of Steel

Anyone else order from Lendmeurears during their new site sale receive their order in the US? Just curious because like a few of you my Havi seems to be stuck as of 8/11.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> My Cayin C5 is shipped


 
 Nice. DS' review has me interested as well, even though i prefer transparent dac/amps.


----------



## Salmonelas

@Wokei  @rafaelroxalot  you must hear the Havis,there gonna blow your mind...the waiting time is worth it.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Nice. DS' review has me interested as well, even though i prefer transparent dac/amps.


 
 I think (and hope) that it will be a great pairing with some of my favourite headphones/IEM. Time will show.


----------



## Salmonelas

Also for anyone interested in hearing music while driving motorcycle,the Havis have zero sound from wind,the Soundmagic E10 are fine too,but with the VSD1S i found that wind makes a lot of noize and are but for moto...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

salmonelas said:


> @Wokei
> @rafaelroxalot
> you must hear the Havis,there gonna blow your mind...the waiting time is worth it.


 i am sick here waiting for my earphones


----------



## Salmonelas

@rafaelroxalot  from the morning that i put Havis in my ears i have this silly smile all the time...


----------



## Pastapipo

rafaelroxalot said:


> I ordered mine clear version too, i hope that have no problems too... Worthy?




Absolutely! Excellent for the price paid, they give my Philips Fidelio s1 a run for their money. 



salmonelas said:


> @rafaelroxalot
> from the morning that i put Havis in my ears i have this silly smile all the time...




I'm very tempted to buy the Havi's, but I fear they are too bass light for me. You guys should work at the marketing department of Havi.


----------



## mochill

Not bass light at all


----------



## Waqar

Guys first of all thank you for pointing me in the direction of gems like the, Havi B3 pro I, TTpod E, Ostry KCO6A, Topping NX1. These are great sounding units for the price.
  
 Are there other IEM that i can look into that have almost the same quality as these? With great value? 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Wokei

waqar said:


> Guys first of all thank you for pointing me in the direction of gems like the, Havi B3 pro I, TTpod E, Ostry KCO6A, Topping NX1. These are great sounding units for the price.
> 
> Are there other IEM that i can look into that have almost the same quality as these? With great value?
> 
> Thanks.




You can consider KZ EDSE or ED2 ( they are they same ..just different store at Aliexpress with different name ) ...for less than 13$ or even less ..check out the KZ thread too ...cheers


----------



## Waqar

Yeah, i did read a lot of good stuff about them already have 3 of the KZ EDSE on the way for me and the family members Any more IEM you guys can recommend?


----------



## Waqar

What do you guys think about the *SIDY DM2?*


----------



## bhazard

waqar said:


> Guys first of all thank you for pointing me in the direction of gems like the, Havi B3 pro I, TTpod E, Ostry KCO6A, Topping NX1. These are great sounding units for the price.
> 
> Are there other IEM that i can look into that have almost the same quality as these? With great value?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 Zero Audio Tenore, Vivo XE800 as well. All those listed are the current budget monsters. Sure there are $300+ sets out there that are better, but the law of diminishing returns sets in. Having both the Havi and TTpod would cover all music genres better than one $300 IEM can, at 1/3rd the price.
  
 The next big budget bang is going to come from Chinese smartphone vendors adding high quality DACs and amps into their phones as a staple. You would no longer need to carry around a separate amp or DAP. Smartphone + Internal DAC/AMPs that high quality DACs use + budget monsters like the Havi = MAJOR WIN.
  
 I don't believe many major companies see the value in those DACs where companies like Meizu and Vivo do. The only trouble is that the majority of these chinese phones do not have LTE or 3G bands for the US, which makes data speeds on them 2G and unbearable.


----------



## thundercracker

hello friends I have a question the kz-ed2 are good for j-pop and female vocal or they are better the sony xba-1 I'm not a lover of bass which prefer more neutral and natural sound of the two would you recommend


----------



## rontant

bhazard said:


> Sure there are $300+ sets out there that are better, but the law of diminishing returns sets in. Having both the Havi and TTpod would cover all music genres better than one $300 IEM can, at 1/3rd the price.


 
  
 @bhazard, You are truly godsend. I have both Havi and Ttpod on order and now I must print what you wrote above and hang it on my mirror to remind myself. Enough is enough.


----------



## Charliemotta

What about the Vivo XE800? Are the Havi and TTPOD both better than XE800??   ♫ ♫


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> What do you guys think about the [COLOR=660099]*[COLOR=660099]SIDY DM2[/COLOR]?*[/COLOR]


It's one of my all time favorites but the high mids and treble needs a lot of burn in. It's a high fi and aggressive sound with in your face soundstage. Great for listening to live stuff and movies. Plays everything great though


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> It's one of my all time favorites but the high mids and treble needs a lot of burn in. It's a high fi and aggressive sound with in your face soundstage. Great for listening to live stuff and movies. Plays everything great though




Sounds good, But how is the isolation on these?


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> Sounds good, But how is the isolation on these?


it uses filters that basically vent air so isolation is sub par. It doesn't leak a lot of sound, but with the volume down you can hear everything around you.


----------



## Bananiq

need more impressions of XE800 before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Waqar

bhazard said:


> Zero Audio Tenore, Vivo XE800 as well. All those listed are the current budget monsters. Sure there are $300+ sets out there that are better, but the law of diminishing returns sets in. Having both the Havi and TTpod would cover all music genres better than one $300 IEM can, at 1/3rd the price.
> 
> The next big budget bang is going to come from Chinese smartphone vendors adding high quality DACs and amps into their phones as a staple. You would no longer need to carry around a separate amp or DAP. Smartphone + Internal DAC/AMPs that high quality DACs use + budget monsters like the Havi = MAJOR WIN.
> 
> I don't believe many major companies see the value in those DACs where companies like Meizu and Vivo do. The only trouble is that the majority of these chinese phones do not have LTE or 3G bands for the US, which makes data speeds on them 2G and unbearable.


 

 I cant wait for these phones too come out, i know some of them allready have Sabre dac inside. Luckly i live in Europe maybe i can get the full speed of the band here?


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> it uses filters that basically vent air so isolation is sub par. It doesn't leak a lot of sound, but with the volume down you can hear everything around you.


 

 Im gonna look into this IEM, and i am also looking at the HIFIMAN RE-400 they look like a great IEM for its price.


----------



## Waqar

What do you guys think about the Audio-Technica ATH-IM50?
Compared too the Ostry,havi, ttpod? Sq Quality wise?


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> What do you guys think about the Audio-Technica ATH-IM50?
> Compared too the Ostry,havi, ttpod? Sq Quality wise?


really good mids, good balance, decent amount of bass. I prefer the t1e over what you named, but the im50 is right in that tier with what you named.


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> really good mids, good balance, decent amount of bass. I prefer the t1e over what you named, but the im50 is right in that tier with what you named.




Nice, and Thanks. What about the isolation, can i use them outside and get good isolation?


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> Nice, and Thanks. What about the isolation, can i use them outside and get good isolation?


Yes


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> Yes




Any other IEM that has great isolation, and can be used daily outside? I dont Feel the Ostry, have really good isolation.


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> Any other IEM that has great isolation, and can be used daily outside? I dont Feel the Ostry, have really good isolation.


The Sony mdr-ex58v. It's only $15 on eBay. It's fantastic sounding for its price, has a flush fit, isolates great, and has a manual volume control built into the cable.


----------



## Netforce

waqar said:


> Im gonna look into this IEM, and i am also looking at the HIFIMAN RE-400 they look like a great IEM for its price.


 
 The re-400 are good iems and got really good isolation with their stock silicone tips, but isolation to me then the havi b3 pro or the ostry as they are both rather shallow inserting iems. Sound quality wise they have been bested by the havi and the ostry imo. In the past I used the re-400 as my gym iems for their good isolation and nice build.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> The re-400 are good iems and got really good isolation with their stock silicone tips, but isolation to me then the havi b3 pro or the ostry as they are both rather shallow inserting iems. Sound quality wise they have been bested by the havi and the ostry imo. In the past I used the re-400 as my gym iems for their good isolation and nice build.


A lot of reviews on Amazon stay the build quality is poor on the re400. I'm not sure if this is true, just going off of what I read.


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> A lot of reviews on Amazon stay the build quality is poor on the re400. I'm not sure if this is true, just going off of what I read.


 
 Personally after having my pair for a year and getting it secondhand I haven't had any build issues, just a rather stiff and unruly cable. I have had people tell me some unfortunate things about their pair like strain reliefs coming loose but I got nothing to report on my end with them.


----------



## Waqar

Yeah, i understand guys. But i am looking for good isolation with good sound quality. I have the the havi b3 pro1, ostry kc6oa, and ttpod t1e. I tried the Ostry outside not good isolation on these. That is what i am looking at the he-400 Cause it Seems it has good isolation with good sound quality.


----------



## Netforce

waqar said:


> Yeah, i understand guys. But i am looking for good isolation with good sound quality. I have the the havi b3 pro1, ostry kc6oa, and ttpod t1e. I tried the Ostry outside not good isolation on these. That is what i am looking at the he-400 Cause it Seems it has good isolation with good sound quality.


 
 The re-400 will probably work for you, the he-400 may be a whole different case lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But yeah joking aside, the deep insertion of the re-400 and their stock double flange tips was probably one of my most isolating iems using silicone tips until I got a pair of noble 4.


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> Yeah, i understand guys. But i am looking for good isolation with good sound quality. I have the the havi b3 pro1, ostry kc6oa, and ttpod t1e. I tried the Ostry outside not good isolation on these. That is what i am looking at the he-400 Cause it Seems it has good isolation with good sound quality.


Seriously, the mdr-ex58v is ideal for what you are looking for, and isn't a very big risk for its price. You won't be disappointed. Although it's not discussed a lot of head fi, it's an awesome iem.


----------



## Francisk

waqar said:


> Yeah, i understand guys. But i am looking for good isolation with good sound quality. I have the the havi b3 pro1, ostry kc6oa, and ttpod t1e. I tried the Ostry outside not good isolation on these. That is what i am looking at the he-400 Cause it Seems it has good isolation with good sound quality.


 
 If good isolation is a must then you should seriously consider the Etymotic HF5 which has amazing isolation but be warned that you'll need deep insertion for the HF5. The sound quality is very close to the legendary Etymotic ER4


----------



## Waqar

Yeah the isolation and sq is a high priority, i have different iem and headphone setup for use at home and they have good enough sq for me. Ok ill look into these different iem thanks guys. This iem i am looking for is gonna be used on the go with my cayin c5 amp with the note 3 and a diy hifi SABRE android dac, thats why isolation and sq is first priority and i prefer natural sounding sound signature with detaills and with a decent soundstage in this one iem i am looking for. What would you guys choose on a budget between 100-300$ thanks.


----------



## vlenbo

waqar said:


> Yeah the isolation and sq is a high priority, i have different iem and headphone setup for use at home and they have good enough sq for me. Ok ill look into these different iem thanks guys. This iem i am looking for is gonna be used on the go with my cayin c5 amp with the note 3 and a diy hifi SABRE android dac, thats why isolation and sq is first priority and i prefer natural sounding sound signature with detaills and with a decent soundstage in this one iem i am looking for. What would you guys choose on a budget between 100-300$ thanks.




The vivo xe800.

The vsonic gr07 mkii or BE

The audio technica ckr9

The fad heaven V

The Aurisonic rockets especially for isolation.


----------



## Waqar

vlenbo said:


> The vivo xe800.
> 
> The vsonic gr07 mkii or BE
> 
> ...




Nice list right here, where can i buy these Aurisonic rockets? Any recommended site? Thanks.


----------



## vlenbo

waqar said:


> Nice list right here, where can i buy these Aurisonic rockets? Any recommended site? Thanks.


 
 That, unfortunately was only for people who went to contribute to their kickstarter.
  
  
 You would have to wait half a year or longer to purchase one :/.
  
 I'm telling you this now so you can save the money.


----------



## Waqar

Ohh, ok But i am looking for some right now But thanks.


----------



## Waqar

As i see it right now, the hifiman re-400 is a good deal for 99$ and they have decent sound and isolate well. And it Seems I can get them for 95$ at penon audio. And also get the penon iem cheap. But what other good Iem do they have at penon audio that are worth looking at?


----------



## Waqar

What webshops do you guys recommend using when shopping for some IEM? I know about Lendmeurears,Penonaudio,mp4nation. Who do you guys use? Thanks


----------



## clee290

^I've only purchased from Penonaudio (haven't received them yet), but all those sites that you listed are reputable.


----------



## Wokei

waqar said:


> What webshops do you guys recommend using when shopping for some IEM? I know about Lendmeurears,Penonaudio,mp4nation. Who do you guys use? Thanks




The three you mentioned are reliable store to get your gears from.


----------



## Waqar

Ahh, nice but are the other shops  could check out as well that you guys know about?


----------



## mochill

The vivo xe800 is a real gem , the way they described it on the website is what I'm hearing, vocals are better then the havi b3. The treble is a bit higher then the bass and bass is tight and clear and very beautifully textured <3... Can't wait to hear it evolve, plus they are so comfortable and more flused fit versus the havi


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> The vivo xe800 is a real gem , the way they described it on the website is what I'm hearing, vocals are better then the havi b3. The treble is a bit higher then the bass and bass is tight and clear and very beautifully textured <3... Can't wait to hear it evolve, plus they are so comfortable and more flused fit versus the havi


 

Between the two..how different is the bass...thanks


----------



## mochill

Very


----------



## bhazard

XE800 has more bass, but doesn't quite have the soundstage of the Havi. Treble can get slightly peaky at times, but rarely. Both are gems and I don't see myself getting rid of either one.


----------



## mochill

Slightly hearing differently


----------



## bhazard

My long overdue review of the Havi.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/11482
  
 The XE800 is just as clear as the Havi, if not slightly more. The standard bullet shaped tips are the best for me.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Slightly hearing differently


 
 You used to have the Vsonic GR07BE right? If so, how does the XE800 compare?


----------



## mocklee

Finally. My TTPODs came, from Penon Audio's eBay, bigbargainonline.
  
 I got them in black, and they look just as slick as I expected
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (There's some powder on the box from manufacturing) 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





  

  

  
 +3 bonus points for matching with my watch:
  

  
  


  
 Anyway, here are my first impressions. 0 hours burn-in, fresh out the box. First thing I did was put on the large wide-bore tips, and those work the best so far from all my tip rolling.
  
*Build:*
 The casings on these buds is incredibly solid. They essentially feel like dense, thick plastic, while still being comfortably light.
  
 Moving down the cable to the Y-splitter, there's a little chin slider that comes off like a hollow plug. Moving the cable around a bit is unfortunately all it takes to loosen the slider. The slider itself doesn't grip the cable very well and will slip around.
  
 The cable is really glossy and bendy, and a tad bit thin IMO. It feels solid for its thinness though, so I'm not too worried.
  
 Moving all the way down to the plug, there's a little strain relief and decent feeling connector. 
  
*Sound:*
 I mainly listen out of a Galaxy Note 3 with Viper4Android, unamped [Viper can probably do as well as any amp I can currently afford ]. My previous pair of IEMs was the Steelseries Flux In-Ears, which are in the same price tier as the T1-Es; costing around $50. 
  
 As requested by Ap616, the first song I'm listened to on these was: https://soundcloud.com/jikay/dum-dee-dum-jikay-rework
  
 First listen was with Viper off... which MAJORLY detracts from the overall SQ, but I think my first listen should be what I hear by default from a phone.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wowwowow... Even without Viper, things sound much more cleaner and crisp when compared to my Steelseries. (My Brainwavz B2 might win with clarity and soundstage over both of these, though. But only those two.)
  
 So far, mids are poppin.
  
*Then the bass hit.*
  
 It's so.. Frickin.. Clear. Quantity is great. My Steelseries buds would muddy up the bass a little, and quantity was actually a tad bit less.
  
 There's not much high treble with this song, so I can't really give an opinion on that yet. 
  


  
 I got impatient with Viper being off, so I flipped it on. The settings were the same that I had used with the Flux.
  
 Bass came on, and it floored me. The buds were vibrating. VIBRATING. I could feel them tickling my ear. If that's not basshead for you, I don't want to know what basshead is.
  
 After that song, I put on Madness by Muse. No shortage of bass here.
  
 No shortage at all.
  
 Almost non-stop ear tickling with these buds. Even with this quantity of bass, the vocals were still up front. The rest of the instruments were there, too, just as striking. (Especially that guitar at 2:40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) The soundstage is decent, and a little bit looser than my Steelseries. Treble isn't harsh at all, but is _barely _short of being sibilant at a high volume. BUT, it's not straight-up sibilant. Just what I wanted. 
  
 As of typing this sentence, I've only listened to like 3 songs so far, so these are strictly first impressions.   
  
 Much thanks to Ap616 for letting me know Chinese IEMs sound this good.


----------



## deltronzero

So I've been listening to this set up recently. Just amazes me the sound quality from this set for around $165 USD!
  
 Colorfly C3 ($80) + FiiO E11 ($40) + Vivo XE800 ($45)


----------



## mochill

I had the gr07be and will be getting a new set next month


----------



## lahin

mocklee said:


> Finally. My TTPODs came, from Penon Audio's eBay, bigbargainonline.
> 
> I got them in black, and they look just as slick as I expected
> 
> ...


 
 Can you listen to Skream- Rutten and Samples- Drop bombs and report back? I'd really appreciate that. Those are my test tracks for bass.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## robervaul

時間焠煉 , 超越經典.
世界首創專利利平頭圈鐵DUNU ALPHA 1 即將上市
讓平頭耳塞不再只是平頭耳塞
達音科邀您用”心”聆聽
體驗全球首創的聽覺饗宴
 
Cui Lian, beyond the classic.
The world's first patented good flat iron DUNU ALPHA 1 available soon
Flat head plugs is no longer just a flat head plugs
Dunu invites you to the "heart" listen
Experience the world's first audio feasts


----------



## lahin

I have a stopover at Hong Kong international airport on an upcoming trip. Any stores/IEMs/headphones I need to check out while I'm there? I have a couple of hours to burn.
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## twister6

My full T1E review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/11483 - including a quick comparison to KC06A, VSD3S, and B3 Pro I. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Netforce

Got my package from the kz aliexpress shop, was two boxes literally just tapped together. Probably the most frustrating experience I have ever had opening a package. That aside I got a kz ed special edition and kz gr balanced pro along with a small extension cable. The kz gr doesn't sound anything too special but I put it through some burn in and tip rolling in a bit. The kz ed special edition really is special for $10. Sound is fantastic and bass is really quite nice. But geez is the build on these things nice. Overall for $26 I would of been satisfied with just the kz ed se but I am keep listening and burning in both.


----------



## mocklee

lahin said:


> Can you listen to Skream- Rutten and Samples- Drop bombs and report back? I'd really appreciate that. Those are my test tracks for bass.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I listened to both these songs with Viper on.
 Rutten: 
  
 Bass is powerful, impactful, and well-textured. Doesn't mess up the flute or the other instruments, and doesn't sound too boomy. The wavering bass around the beginning sounds especially great. 
  
 Drop Bombs:
  
 Good texture and quantity. No distortion or anything to the rest of the vocals or instrumentals.


----------



## Netforce

bhazard said:


> My long overdue review of the Havi.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/11482
> 
> The XE800 is just as clear as the Havi, if not slightly more. The standard bullet shaped tips are the best for me.


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> My full T1E review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/11483 - including a quick comparison to KC06A, VSD3S, and B3 Pro I. Enjoy!!!


 
 Awesome review guys!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm going to jam my GR07BE for the remainder of the night, crack a beer, and use my 1000th post to say cheers to all you awesome peeps on head fi. 

Thanks for the laughs, impressions, letting me chime in, and blow every last extra penny of leftover disposable income I have had for the last 6 months on earphones. 

It's been worth it lol. 



Head fi over and out...


----------



## lahin

mocklee said:


> I listened to both these songs with Viper on.
> Rutten:
> 
> Bass is powerful, impactful, and well-textured. Doesn't mess up the flute or the other instruments, and doesn't sound too boomy. The wavering bass around the beginning sounds especially great.
> ...


 
 Awesome! Thanks a lot.
 Good to now that there's no distortion on drop bombs. 
  
 P.S. For those who are into non-mainstream EDM, this is a terrific Melodic Techno playlist (not made by me).


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> My full T1E review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/11483 - including a quick comparison to KC06A, VSD3S, and B3 Pro I. Enjoy!!!




+ awesome write up ...


----------



## Ap616

mocklee said:


> Finally. My TTPODs came, from Penon Audio's eBay, bigbargainonline.
> 
> I got them in black, and they look just as slick as I expected
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome first impressions dude! I'm glad you like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figured that song would show off their bass and wow you; sounds like you flipped the BH switch on lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 But like you said it's clear, quality bass, and mostly extra big cause of that song. Glad you much prefer them to your previous Flux IE being around the same price! Hope the comfort is good too! And glad I could help, cheers


----------



## KepinCemit

Just a quick question to TTPOD owners :
  
 How do you insert the damn thing into your ears ? If it isn't too much of a bother, could somebody pls post a pic ?
  
  
 Bought the non enhanced version (before the E version was released), tried in ear, over ear, but couldn't get a good fit. The rocket thingy hurt my ears.
  
 Ended up giving it away 
  
  
  
 Side note:
 A bunch of us in an audio forum here in Indonesia goup buy the TTPOD. And from what I can see, a lot of the TTPOD owners ended up selling them/giving them away pretty soon, all saying they couldn't get a comfy fit.
 Probably housing is just too big for smallish average Indonesian/Asian ears ?


----------



## ZapX629

hisoundfi said:


> I'm going to jam my GR07BE for the remainder of the night, crack a beer, and use my 1000th post to say cheers to all you awesome peeps on head fi.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs, impressions, letting me chime in, and blow every last extra penny of leftover disposable income I have had for the last 6 months on earphones.
> 
> ...


----------



## mocklee

kepincemit said:


> Just a quick question to TTPOD owners :
> 
> How do you insert the damn thing into your ears ? If it isn't too much of a bother, could somebody pls post a pic ?
> 
> ...


 
 I think you might've been putting them in wrong.
  
 I was too ashamed to admit, but when I first got them I got the right and left buds confused. I know they _look _like they wouldn't seem to fit right the other way around, but they're actually very comfortable that way. The housings shouldn't be touching your ears at all when you're wearing them. 
  
 The right and left indicators are on the bottom nozzle connecting the cable to the earphones and is pretty hard to see.


----------



## twister6

kepincemit said:


> Just a quick question to TTPOD owners :
> 
> How do you insert the damn thing into your ears ? If it isn't too much of a bother, could somebody pls post a pic ?
> 
> ...


 

 Wire down:
  

  
 Wire up:
  

  
 With wire down the back vents sticking out, with wire up - they are sticking in.  Either way, no issues with fitment, though with wire up it looks more natural.


----------



## Ap616

kepincemit said:


> Just a quick question to TTPOD owners :
> 
> How do you insert the damn thing into your ears ? If it isn't too much of a bother, could somebody pls post a pic ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, they are some of the most comfortable iems I've tried/own and I have relatively small outer ears. Yeah, for a minute or two when I first got them I fiddled around trying to figure out the fit then switched sides which then fit. Then I started a hunt for the L R markings. They were hiding imo, lol.  Once I found them I was like "Aha"
  
 Also, the T1-E over the T1 uses different driver materials, and they are supposed to have a little better detail/refinement, more extension on both ends, and more bass. The T1 will just sound a bit more balanced/ trebly because of less bass.
  


mocklee said:


> I think you might've been putting them in wrong.
> 
> I was too ashamed to admit, but when I first got them I got the right and left buds confused. I know they _look _like they wouldn't seem to fit right the other way around, but they're actually very comfortable that way. The housings shouldn't be touching your ears at all when you're wearing them.
> 
> The right and left indicators are on the bottom nozzle connecting the cable to the earphones and is pretty hard to see.


 
  
 Yep, I could understand that as I had a similar experience. The L R marking are minute and easy to miss in my opinion too.


----------



## bhazard

robervaul said:


> 時間焠煉 , 超越經典.
> 世界首創專利利平頭圈鐵DUNU ALPHA 1 即將上市
> 讓平頭耳塞不再只是平頭耳塞
> 達音科邀您用”心”聆聽
> ...


 
 Niceeeee.


----------



## peter123

lahin said:


> I have a stopover at Hong Kong international airport on an upcoming trip. Any stores/IEMs/headphones I need to check out while I'm there? I have a couple of hours to burn.
> Thanks in advance!




Sorry to say but I've never found anything but the boring mainstream stuff there (Bose, Beats, Sennheiser etc) so don't have to high hopes.


----------



## lahin

peter123 said:


> Sorry to say but I've never found anything but the boring mainstream stuff there (Bose, Beats, Sennheiser etc) so don't have to high hopes.


 
 Haha thanks for the heads up.


----------



## peter123

lahin said:


> Haha thanks for the heads up.




No problem, it's been over a year since my last visit there but that time I had a 9 hour wait so I got enough time to look around and couldn't find anything of interest. Let's hope that it has changed in the last year


----------



## deltronzero

Nope, HKIA is pretty much just a huge (but very nice) mall.  You 99% won't find any of the brands we've discussed in here in the airport.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> My long overdue review of the Havi.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/11482
> 
> The XE800 is just as clear as the Havi, if not slightly more. The standard bullet shaped tips are the best for me.


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> My full T1E review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/11483 - including a quick comparison to KC06A, VSD3S, and B3 Pro I. Enjoy!!!


 
 Great work both of you. I really enjoyed reading it


----------



## Bananiq

I've waited enough. XE800 will be mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 @bhazard what shipping method do you use for MisterTao? Should I use Singapore air mail or EMS for shipping to Europe?


----------



## Charliemotta

bananiq said:


> I've waited enough. XE800 will be mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Too late..They are all out of stock..


----------



## bhazard

charliemotta said:


> Too late..They are all out of stock..




There are more sellers there selling them, just not at the low $50 price like that one seller had.


----------



## Bananiq

oh damn... always late


----------



## Charliemotta

bhazard said:


> There are more sellers there selling them, just not at the low $50 price like that one seller had.


 
 Yes I know, but he was asking about Mr. Tao.  I will never do business with him.


----------



## bhazard

charliemotta said:


> Yes I know, but he was asking about Mr. Tao.  I will never do business with him.




Mistertao.com is just a buying service. In your case, the seller probably ran out before mistertao was able to purchase it. It happens. Nothing they can really do.


----------



## KepinCemit

@ Mocklee - twister6 - Ap616 :
  
 Thanks for the input re: TTPOD ear insert.
  
 Will consider getting the TTPOD E after getting my GR07 BE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Cheers guys !


----------



## bhazard

bananiq said:


> I've waited enough. XE800 will be mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 EMS is extremely expensive. I use China or Singapore post. China Post refuses many shipments that contain rare earth metals (like drivers) so Singapore is safest.


----------



## Pastapipo

twister6 said:


> My full T1E review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/11483 - including a quick comparison to KC06A, VSD3S, and B3 Pro I. Enjoy!!!




You're absolutely spot on with your impressions, I can 100% relate to them. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hisoundfi

The t1e bass is sooooooo addictive! 

Combine that with the fact that the mids are very present and jump out, and giving a sense of imaging that is seldom heard, especially with guitars, pianos, and multiple simultaneous vocals, then add a fatigue free treble and very comfortable fit, these are a hall of famer. It's like a sibilant free GR07BE for $35 bucks, and one of the only iems I can pop in my ears and enjoy for hours without ever having to adjust the tips or take them out of my ears (ymmv). There is no genre of music that these play poorl. The bass is such high quality it doesn't ruin the rest of the sound spectrum, and actually compliments it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The only thing I would tweak would be for there to be a little more detail in the treble region. But honestly, that's just me being nitpicky.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> The t1e bass is sooooooo addictive!
> 
> Combine that with the fact that the mids are very present and jump out, and giving a sense of imaging that is seldom heard, especially with guitars, pianos, and multiple simultaneous vocals, then add a fatigue free treble and very comfortable fit, these are a hall of famer. It's like a sibilant free GR07BE for $35 bucks, and one of the only iems I can pop in my ears and enjoy for hours without ever having to adjust the tips or take them out of my ears (ymmv). There is no genre of music that these play poorl. The bass is such high quality it doesn't ruin the rest of the sound spectrum, and actually compliments it.




Do you like them?


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Do you like them?




Me not convinced whether he really like them ? ....what you think peter123


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Me not convinced whether he really like them ? ....what you think peter123




Hard to tell


----------



## ZapX629

Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Nah, I don't like them... 

I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Atlas77

Hey guys sorry for the noob question, I haven't been participated here since I was trying to decide on a headphone/amp combo way back. I'm looking for some in ears around the $50 range and I really can't decide. I was thinking of jumping on the Xiaomi Piston/Zero Audio Tenore/Basso train but other in ears have caught my attention, especially the TTPOD T1-E. I'm looking for something fairly balanced sounding/a bit more to the bassy side but at the top of my list along with those things are comfort (I haven't been able to find a comfy pair of in ears which has made me stay away from them) and isolation. I need something good at isolating for the bus which is loud and annoying but something where people can't hear what I'm listening to. I was originally thinking of going for something like the Shure SE215 or the Hifiman RE-400 but it seems there are good options at half the price, even the Vsonic VSD3S has a removable cable at half the price.
  
 I've just been doing a ton of reading and it seems like it's never going to end without asking.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Guess what I recommend? 

Lol


----------



## Atlas77

hisoundfi said:


> Guess what I recommend?
> 
> Lol


 
  
 No don't say it, I've read almost all your posts in the TTPOD thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am really attracted to the TTPOD T1-E, the clear one sort of looks like the Shure SE215 which I like. I'm just questioning the isolation. Are these legit too? (http://penonaudio.com/Xiaomi-Piston-black?search=Xiaomi). I could always just bundle them with my choice from Penon.


----------



## Hisoundfi

atlas77 said:


> No don't say it, I've read almost all your posts in the TTPOD thread :etysmile:
> 
> I am really attracted to the TTPOD T1-E, the clear one sort of looks like the Shure SE215 which I like. I'm just questioning the isolation. Are these legit too? (http://penonaudio.com/Xiaomi-Piston-black?search=Xiaomi). I could always just bundle them with my choice from Penon.


I was gna say beats or skullcandy 

Jkjk

So your attracted to my lovely iems huh? That's fighting words! You keep your hands off her she's mine! jkjk


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I was gna say beats or skullcandy
> 
> Jkjk
> 
> So your attracted to my lovely iems huh? That's fighting words! You keep your hands off her she's mine! jkjk




This too ....


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Atlas77

hisoundfi said:


> I was gna say beats or skullcandy
> 
> Jkjk
> 
> So your attracted to my lovely iems huh? That's fighting words! You keep your hands off her she's mine! jkjk


 
  
 I've also creeped your profile and read your list of IEMs. Guess what? Most of the ones I mentioned are on there. Only joking! It seems like you hold them in pretty high regard though especially to the ones I mentioned. I just can't decide, there are so many in that range on Penonaudio. Worth it to expand my budget to a Havi B3 or re-400/se215 range? I'm coming from nothing in the in ear land and only DT 770's in the headphone land so I don't need too much.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The trifecta... 

Havi b3 pro1, t1e, kzedse

And an amp


----------



## peter123

atlas77 said:


> I've also creeped your profile and read your list of IEMs. Guess what? Most of the ones I mentioned are on there. Only joking! It seems like you hold them in pretty high regard though especially to the ones I mentioned. I just can't decide, there are so many in that range on Penonaudio. Worth it to expand my budget to a Havi B3 or re-400/se215 range? I'm coming from nothing in the in ear land and only DT 770's in the headphone land so I don't need too much.




What's your source(s)?


----------



## Atlas77

peter123 said:


> What's your source(s)?


 
  
 Source is a JDS cMoy BB that I got when I anticipated me purchasing IEMs to take around with me. But do any of the IEMs I listed sound great without a source too (they would be plugged directly into an iPod)? I would definitely use them just directly sometimes. 
  
 edit: Meant source is my iPod and amp is my cMoy obviously, haha.


----------



## peter123

The only ones on your list that truly needs an amp (or a god DAP) to perform are the Havi B3's but they're also the ones that are most special (many would say best), ain't that typical 

The Tenores have the best isolation of the ones you list but poor QC makes it really hard to recommend them.

the T1E and VSD3S are both excellent and easy to run out of any source. A bit different flavours but still not to far apart in overall sound signature. Only personal preference can rank one above the other. I out the Vsonics on top and Hisoundfi put the T1E's on top ( just a hunch  ).

Isolation is a bit individual due to fit but for me the B3's, VSD3S and T1E is about the same and all pretty good with the right tips.


----------



## slowpickr

I'd throw the Ostry KC06A into the mix. I recently acquired it and really like it.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> I'd throw the Ostry KC06A into the mix. I recently acquired it and really like it.




They'd certainly isolate way less than the others though.


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> They'd certainly isolate way less than the others though.




You are correct oh great one. I missed the isolation requirement. I might suggest then the Narmoo S1. I used it on a flight recently and it did well.


----------



## ZapX629

I'll second the VSD3S. They isolate really well due to the closed housing. If you want to go up to 100 bucks there's a lot more stuff out there. The VSD3S is better than the SE215, but not the RE-400. RE-400 is more neutral so depends on your sound sig preference, but for a first purchase, try the $50 range.


----------



## spurxiii

Most of my gear is chinese a so might as well subscribe lol


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Hey guys just asking but hiw do the KC06A compete with other earphones in the $200-$300 price range and are they good for EDM and bass heavy music? And how would the fiio E11k do with them or is there a better amp in the same price range?


----------



## Atlas77

hisoundfi said:


> The trifecta...
> 
> Havi b3 pro1, t1e, kzedse
> 
> And an amp


 
  
 What are the kzedse headphone? 
  


peter123 said:


> The only ones on your list that truly needs an amp (or a god DAP) to perform are the Havi B3's but they're also the ones that are most special (many would say best), ain't that typical
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It could be worth it to take the $16 jump and just go for the B3's but I plan to use them without an amp a lot on the go so it might just be better to stay a range down. On the other hand the Vsonics are on sale for $45 on Penon making them just a little bit cheaper than the T1E.
  
 I take it all the headphones isolate pretty well. The T1Es come with a whole lot of tips but are there any good recommended replacements for the VSD3Ss and T1Es? 
  


slowpickr said:


> You are correct oh great one. I missed the isolation requirement. I might suggest then the Narmoo S1. I used it on a flight recently and it did well.


 
  
 Ah great, another headphone in the vast world of in ears to look up. Just kidding, I'll give them a look but it's going to be hard to shake the battle between the VSD3s and the T1E, but thank you. 
  


zapx629 said:


> I'll second the VSD3S. They isolate really well due to the closed housing. If you want to go up to 100 bucks there's a lot more stuff out there. The VSD3S is better than the SE215, but not the RE-400. RE-400 is more neutral so depends on your sound sig preference, but for a first purchase, try the $50 range.


 
  
 I think it's going to be wise to stay around the $50 range, especially because any of these will sound great compared to the stuff I've been using. It might be wise to grab the VSD3S while its on sale from Penon for cheaper than the T1E, I love the detachable cable and it's pretty well liked. But, I love the look of the T1E and I always like to lean to something on the more bassy side.
  
*Thanks Everyone. *


----------



## ZapX629

atlas77 said:


> I take it all the headphones isolate pretty well. The T1Es come with a whole lot of tips but are there any good recommended replacements for the VSD3Ss and T1Es?


 
 I like the VSD3S with the stock medium tips. Nothing else I tried made it sound better. The Sony Hybrids tame the treble if you find it harsh, but it takes away some details. Meelec M6 tips are good too. Still, I wouldn't worry about anything other than the stock ones. Also, I wouldn't worry about bass on the VD3S. If you need more you could get the VSD3, but it's got a decent thump to it and it's pretty deep too.


----------



## peter123

@Atlas77



zapx629 said:


> I like the VSD3S with the stock medium tips. Nothing else I tried made it sound better. The Sony Hybrids tame the treble if you find it harsh, but it takes away some details. Meelec M6 tips are good too. Still, I wouldn't worry about anything other than the stock ones. Also, I wouldn't worry about bass on the VD3S. If you need more you could get the VSD3, but it's got a decent thump to it and it's pretty deep too.




I agree, plenty of good tips with the VSD3S and with the T1E as well.

Only reason to get the NarMoo S1 is if you really want a lot of bass/full sound. They can't compete with the others on any other area the way I hear them.


----------



## Netforce

atlas77 said:


> What are the kzedse headphone?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-ed-Special-Edition-Professional-In-Ear-Headphones-metal-bass-sound-enthusiast-pour-blood-work-year/1987244299.html
  
 Got my pair yesterday, really a fantastic iem for less than $10.


----------



## peter123

netforce said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-ed-Special-Edition-Professional-In-Ear-Headphones-metal-bass-sound-enthusiast-pour-blood-work-year/1987244299.html
> 
> Got my pair yesterday, really a fantastic iem for less than $10.




My pair should be in next week, really looking forward to hear them.

On another note my problems with using the mobile version of this site mysteriously went away and now even the quoting seem to work for me so I'm a happy camper again


----------



## spurxiii

peter123 said:


> My pair should be in next week, really looking forward to hear them.
> 
> On another note my problems with using the mobile version of this site mysteriously went away and now even the quoting seem to work for me so I'm a happy camper again


 
 lol its so cheap why not. I just ordered them too


----------



## spurxiii

twister6 said:


> My full T1E review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/11483 - including a quick comparison to KC06A, VSD3S, and B3 Pro I. Enjoy!!!


 
 You make me want to buy one. I think I will. No I must


----------



## spurxiii

Somehow I think its a bad idea subscribing to this thread


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> lol its so cheap why not. I just ordered them too







spurxiii said:


> You make me want to buy one. I think I will. No I must







spurxiii said:


> Somehow I think its a bad idea subscribing to this thread




Really .....bad idea !


----------



## spurxiii

wokei said:


> Really .....bad idea !


 
 Well I am asian so its natural


----------



## spurxiii

Damn I just ordered the TTPOD T1E as well


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Damn I just ordered the TTPOD T1E as well




Welcome to the thread...time to celebrate your purchases...ahem today!


----------



## peter123

spurxiii said:


> You make me want to buy one. I think I will. No I must







spurxiii said:


> Somehow I think its a bad idea subscribing to this thread




Lol! Welcome to the club


----------



## spurxiii

wokei said:


> Welcome to the thread...time to celebrate your purchases...ahem today!


 
 Thanks my friend. I can't wait to get 'em. Hooray!


----------



## spurxiii

peter123 said:


> Lol! Welcome to the club


 
 Ta. Its a cheap but expensive club all in the same


----------



## spurxiii

Did the mod on my pistons. Removed the screen and filter. Added the RE400 filter. For me, it tightens up the bass, opens it up and fixes many of the issues I had with this phone. A worthwhile mod for me


----------



## twister6

Guess who is coming out with a hybrid IEM? http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DGS100 - looks very promising!!! Will see how well SIDY going to tune this one


----------



## Wokei

Guys ..just want to give another alternative to those who are looking for cheap amp - Little Bear B-2 ........copied from a short review from Topping NX1 thread ..comparison with NX1



wokei said:


> Me review on Little Bear B-2 vs Topping NX1
> 
> Music used :-
> 
> ...




_Updated_

Little Bear B-2 battery power is equal to NX1 ..tested 100 hrs 
Also me fav sound chip from the 4 supplied with this package is BB2314 ...most neutral/flat sounding chip of the 4 chips.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

wokei said:


> Guys ..just want to give another alternative to those who are looking for cheap amp - Little Bear B-2 ........copied from a short review from Topping NX1 thread ..comparison with NX1


 
 Awesome write up! The little bear amp is very interesting since you're able to swap chips. This amp and the cayin c5 is what I will probably get in the future.


----------



## twister6

syedz2ez4 said:


> Awesome write up! The little bear amp is very interesting since you're able to swap chips. This amp and the cayin c5 is what I will probably get in the future.


 
  
 Yes, Wokei did a great job with a review! though C5 also got my interest big time!  Should have it for testing soon...


----------



## Shawn71

wokei great job and nice write-up....


----------



## spurxiii

Yes nice write up makes me want it


----------



## Shawn71

To match wuth ur ttpod t1E?


----------



## spurxiii

Lol I just want everything


----------



## Wokei

Incoming items not arrived...Havi, TTPOD T1E and Vivo...so can't comment but imho...it's good in me book...time to celebrate with Electric Six

[VIDEO] [http://youtu.be/duz3yF2dIAU
VIDEO]


----------



## Shawn71

Looks like the sidy U2 and penon IEM are same....links below.....

 http://cart100.com/Product/39817003962/

 http://penonaudio.com/PENON-IEM


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Guess how is coming out with a hybrid IEM? http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DGS100 - looks very promising!!! Will see how well SIDY going to tune this one


ooh, very interesting!


----------



## mochill

Yes hybrid , lets see how it goes


----------



## mochill

So dunu dn2000 and k3003, competitor is the dgs100 , I'm getting it for sure and if it fits better is a plus


----------



## Salmonelas

@Wokei go Wokei go Wokei go Wokei...come on , everyone is waiting for your arrivals and for your reviews on those IEMS!!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

mochill said:


> Yes hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Did you go ahead on the DGS100? I'm pretty keen on getting an opinion.


----------



## Waqar

mochill said:


> So dunu dn2000 and k3003, competitor is the dgs100 , I'm getting it for sure and if it fits better is a plus




How many drivers do the dgs100 have ? Is it 2, one dynamic and one balanced armature?


----------



## HairyHeadMara

DGS100 looks similar to TE-05 maybe they might have the same fit issue.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> ooh, very interesting!


 
  
 "who" vs "how", damn auto-correct lol!!!
  
 Yes, will be interesting to hear these.  I'm expecting a lot of bass


----------



## mochill

I will let you know when I get them, 2way hybrid.


----------



## H20Fidelity

waqar said:


> How many drivers do the dgs100 have ? Is it 2, one dynamic and one balanced armature?


 


 From looks of the description its a 2 way hybrid (x1 8mm dynamic + x1 single BA).

 So same design as H-100 or H100J or H-100ii. Lots of H-100 attempts.

 Good price on DGS100 but I want Mochill reassurance satisfactory guarantee.


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> So dunu dn2000 and k3003, competitor is the dgs100 , I'm getting it for sure and if it fits better is a plus




I dont think so, as those are mid tier & luxury triple hybrids and dgs100 is a double hybrids but may be A200 is a best candidate tho.....to be compared first then rest.....


----------



## twister6

h20fidelity said:


> From looks of the description its a 2 way hybrid (x1 8mm dynamic + x1 single BA).
> 
> So same design as H-100 or H100J or H-100ii. Lots of H-100 attempts.
> 
> Good price on DGS100 but I want Mochill reassurance satisfactory guarantee.


 

 and in the same boat as AX35, through in my opinion that one was a poor attempt with great bass and veiled upper mids...
  
 Will have DGS100 soon, so expect a review as well, not a hype train


----------



## H20Fidelity

twister6 said:


> and in the same boat as AX35, through in my opinion that one was a poor attempt with great bass and veiled upper mids...
> 
> Will have DGS100 soon, so expect a review as well, not a hype train


 


 Well let us know guys, I'm a complete sucker for hybrids, nothing like the best of both words. I actually have a 5 driver hybrid on loan atm by Rooth. which consists of x2 BA mids, X2 BA highs, X1 Dynamic driver. (lots of drivers)


----------



## peter123

I got a question here the other day about my top three IEM's and after I posted my answer I've been thinking more about this and think that we all have tendensy to always prefer the newest stuff.

This week was very hectic for me but today I brought out all my IEM's to have a quick listening to most them.

If I should make a top ten list today based on sound only it would probably look something like this:

1. Havi B3Pro1 (original), undisputed king!
2. Philips Fidelio S2
3. Vsonic VSD3S
4. ZA Tenore
5. Logitech UE600
6. Onkyo IE-HF300
7. TTpod T1E
8. Monster Gratitude
9. ATH-CKP500
10. Xiaomi Piston 2.0

Places 3-8 is really very close but if I have to put them in order this would be it.

There's of course a lot of other factors in play (isolation, fit etc) when one choose what to use but since sound is most important to most of us I thought that it would be easiest to judge from that alone.

I was pretty surprised about my result and quite a few "old ones" were actually way better than I remembered them. 

How would your lists look based on sound only?


----------



## twister6

h20fidelity said:


> Well let us know guys, I'm a complete sucker for hybrids, nothing like the best of both words. I actually have a 5 driver hybrid on loan atm by Rooth. which consists of x2 BA mids, X2 BA highs, X1 Dynamic driver. (lots of drivers)


 

 5 way hybrid, wow!!!  I was actually VERY impressed with Altone 200.  Unfortunately my pair was from their original first batch with a bad wire connection.  Waiting for my replacement now, but still had a chance for a quick burn in and preview before I sent it back.  Amazing layering/separation, mind blowing bass quality, and a vivid presentation of the sound like I have never experienced before.  Maybe a bit too vivid, so when I get my replacement back, I will try either Comply or some other long stem eartips to tame down highs...  I'm starting to become a sucker for hybrids as well   Waiting for Zero Audio to combine Tenores + Doppios to release Hyppio


----------



## H20Fidelity

twister6 said:


> 5 way hybrid, wow!!!  I was actually VERY impressed with Altone 200.  Unfortunately my pair was from their original first batch with a bad wire connection.  Waiting for my replacement now, but still had a chance for a quick burn in and preview before I sent it back.  Amazing layering/separation, mind blowing bass quality, and a vivid presentation of the sound like I have never experienced before.  Maybe a bit too vivid, so when I get my replacement back, I will try either Comply or some other long stem eartips to tame down highs...  I'm starting to become a sucker for hybrids as well   Waiting for Zero Audio to combine Tenores + Doppios to release Hyppio


 


 Yep, that problem for T-Peos really killed the vibe. Goes to show how easily things can come stand still. Basically halted any momentum for Altone200 on Head-fi. 

 But I agree they're one fine sounding hybrid, and originated from something double it's price with the same drivers, so it should sound good. 

 Let me know when the Hyppio hits shelves! I'll be there on opening day. =)

_*drifts off into the shadows* _


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> Did you go ahead on the DGS100? I'm pretty keen on getting an opinion.


I'm slightly skeptical to pull the trigger on these because I dived in on the hk2 thinking it would be an improvement from the original hk1 (which was pretty epic for the price) and ended up being one of the worst sounding iems I've ever heard. 

And, what's with the name title change from sidy to bvgp? Is it under new ownership?


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

peter123 said:


> I got a question here the other day about my top three IEM's and after I posted my answer I've been thinking more about this and think that we all have tendensy to always prefer the newest stuff.
> 
> This week was very hectic for me but today I brought out all my IEM's to have a quick listening to most them.
> 
> ...


 
 Ostry not even in your top 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh Peter my dear friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *I'm hurt


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

syedz2ez4 said:


> Ostry not even in your top 10   oh Peter my dear friend   *I'm hurt


. I'll be getting the Ostry KC06A very soon with a fiio E11K amp I sure wonder how it will turn out, they sure are sexy looking earphones


----------



## mochill

The hk2 was like what like $10-$15 so the dgs100 is $85 saying it would not be bad quality control like the hk2


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . I'll be getting the Ostry KC06A very soon with a fiio E11K amp I sure wonder how it will turn out, they sure are sexy looking earphones


 
 I havent heard the 06A but I dont think you can go wrong with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Give impressions when they arrive paired with your amp.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

syedz2ez4 said:


> I havent heard the 06A but I dont think you can go wrong with them :wink_face:  Give impressions when they arrive paired with your amp.


. Sure thing


----------



## peter123

syedz2ez4 said:


> Ostry not even in your top 10   oh Peter my dear friend   *I'm hurt




I'm sorry my friend  

That's actually the pair out of them all that I spendt the most time with since i seem to have a very different impression of them than a lot of other people. No matter how hard I try I just can't understand the love for them, I really find them mediocre tbh. 

But than again ain't that a part of what makes this hobby so fun, there's so much good stuff that everyone can find their audio nirvana


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 With your 'arsenal of gears', I understand why some would not get the listening time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But B3 being the top of your list says alot, I cant wait for mine ; Currently they are stuck at the customs. What is interesting is that the ckp500s got into your list. They are not bad sounding right? especially for a sports iem featured at around 40$.


----------



## peter123

syedz2ez4 said:


> With your 'arsenal of gears', I understand why some would not get the listening time   But B3 being the top of your list says alot, I cant wait for mine ; Currently they are stuck at the customs. What is interesting is that the ckp500s got into your list. They are not bad sounding right? especially for a sports iem featured at around 40$.




What is it with this Havi's and customs? Maybe they're to good to be allowed to enter certain markets 

Yeah, the CKP500 are really great (especially considering that they're a "sport" IEM at $40). Thanks again for answering my question about them! They have a sound signature that's really appeal to me and are very easy to enjoy. Of course I knew I liked them bit I was surprised that they compared so well.

Hope you get your B3's soon!


----------



## Salmonelas

peter123 said:


> I got a question here the other day about my top three IEM's and after I posted my answer I've been thinking more about this and think that we all have tendensy to always prefer the newest stuff.
> 
> This week was very hectic for me but today I brought out all my IEM's to have a quick listening to most them.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your opinions peter123,ive read almost all your posts and helped me make my decisions on buying IEMS.Thursday i got my Havi and maybe im new in this and i dont have more advanced gear but when i first heard them...WOW,best sound i ever heard.
 I have to note it needs amp or a very good DAP and also the comments about finding the right tips is totally true,completely changes the sound according to what tips you have.This week im waiting also the T1E so as Hisoundfi (who also i read all his posts about,ahem ... T1E)says TRIFECTA!!!


----------



## peter123

salmonelas said:


> Thanks for your opinions peter123,ive read almost all your posts and helped me make my decisions on buying IEMS.Thursday i got my Havi and maybe im new in this and i dont have more advanced gear but when i first heard them...WOW,best sound i ever heard.
> I have to note it needs amp or a very good DAP and also the comments about finding the right tips is totally true,completely changes the sound according to what tips you have.This week im waiting also the T1E so as Hisoundfi (who also i read all his posts about,ahem ... T1E)says TRIFECTA!!!




Cheers mate!

I'm glad you enjoy the Havi's. The T1E is also really fun and have wonderful bass reproduction so I'm sure you will have a good time with them as well.


----------



## ZapX629

I know I'm probably late to the party here, but I thought I'd post this, just in case anyone might be interested in it. I wrote up a review on the Brainwavz S5 last night. There are some better options at the $100 dollar price point, but it's a nice option for a fun all-rounder type of headphone that does everything well. http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11486


----------



## Salmonelas

nice review,i enjoy reading this and i liked the sellection of tracks and why the where sellected.Also can you compare this to Havi and T1E because of all the hype right now?
 Great job!!!


----------



## ZapX629

I don't have those two, unfortunately, so I can't make a proper comparison. Maybe someone else has heard them all.


----------



## peter123

zapx629 said:


> I don't have those two, unfortunately, so I can't make a proper comparison. Maybe someone else has heard them all.




Only one thing to do.......


----------



## Hisoundfi

zapx629 said:


> I don't have those two, unfortunately, so I can't make a proper comparison. Maybe someone else has heard them all.


Buy them...


----------



## ZapX629

Lol. I've already sacrificed my wallet to the head-fi gods this month. I might pick the Havis and a cheap amp up at some point, but I don't know when that will be.


----------



## slowpickr

syedz2ez4 said:


> Ostry not even in your top 10   oh Peter my dear friend   *I'm hurt




Me too. I had the VSD3S for a while and sold it. I'd definitely put the KC06A ahead of it.


----------



## Salmonelas

OK sorry if im getting a little tiresome , i just read Baycodes post about the tips for Havis.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/915#post_10698086
  
 For 2 days i was using the medium stock tips on Havi,and now i just changed to the wide bore double flangs large that there where included to the package.And i tried this to see the difference in soundstage and BOOM...amazing!!!
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPTa4_HrPhs


----------



## ZapX629

Yeah, binaural recording is pretty awesome, but it's not an accurate way to test soundstage. Even with cheap crappy headphones, it will sound awesome. Binaural recording uses a dummy head to make your brain use sound cues to figure out where things are. Soundstage has more to do with the production and mic placement in a song and its overall image. To test soundstage, try some acoustic music, live music, or orchestral stuff.


----------



## peter123

salmonelas said:


> OK sorry if im getting a little tiresome , i just read Baycodes post about the tips for Havis.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/915#post_10698086
> 
> For 2 days i was using the medium stock tips on Havi,and now i just changed to the wide bore double flangs large that there where included to the package.And i tried this to see the difference in soundstage and BOOM...amazing!!!
> ...




Check out this album if you enjoy this kind of music, it's one of my favourite listening with the B3's:

http://www.hdtracks.com/sessions-from-the-17th-ward-binaural?format=AIFF


----------



## bhazard

Whoever recommended the Beevo BV-HM710... thank you. This thing sounds awesome, and it's only $15.
  
 It passed the "Slayer - Reign in Blood" test already. If I can make out all the instruments clearly while listening to this album, the headphone/IEM in question passes the test. The Beevo passes with flying colors. 
  
 http://www.focalprice.com/EP0456W/beevo_BV_HM710_3.5_mm_On_ear_Foldable_Headphones_with_Microphone_White.html


----------



## bhazard

More Sidy Hybrid info:
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-2023857464.46.CDwgX9&id=40627079842


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Whoever recommended the Beevo BV-HM710... thank you. This thing sounds awesome, and it's only $15.
> 
> It passed the "Slayer - Reign in Blood" test already. If I can make out all the instruments clearly while listening to this album, the headphone/IEM in question passes the test. The Beevo passes with flying colors.
> 
> http://www.focalprice.com/EP0456W/beevo_BV_HM710_3.5_mm_On_ear_Foldable_Headphones_with_Microphone_White.html




Nice, I've got two pairs on thew way. Should be here next week. If the drivers are as good as I hope I'll probably going to transplant them in some housing that'll make them circumaural.....

Any input on some good/comfortable housing at a reasonable price is highly appreciated


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Nice, I've got two pairs on thew way. Should be here next week. If the drivers are as good as I hope I'll probably going to transplant them in some housing that'll make them circumaural.....
> 
> Any input on some good/comfortable housing at a reasonable price is highly appreciated


 
 The headphone is much better than expected. It hangs with my Takstars easily in SQ. Usually most of these lower end sets are complete crap, but not this one.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> The headphone is much better than expected. It hangs with my Takstars easily in SQ. Usually most of these lower end sets are complete crap, but not this one.




Yeah, I'm not surprised. I've PM'ed quite a bit with the guy who recommended them in the first place and he has really convinced me that these are going to be good. He says that the comfort and build leave a lot to be desired though. He's been experimenting a bit with other housings and I'm planning to do the same. There's plenty of sub $20 circumaural phones with 40 mm drivers to chose from but then problem is knowing the ergonomics without trying them and trying too many gets expensive.....

I'll see what I'll manage to find but as I said: if anyone got some tips I'd love to hear them.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

deltronzero said:


> So I've been listening to this set up recently. Just amazes me the sound quality from this set for around $165 USD!
> 
> Colorfly C3 ($80) + FiiO E11 ($40) + Vivo XE800 ($45)


 

 Hello, where did you get the VIVO XE800 for $45? All I can find is around $100.
 Thanks,


----------



## bhazard

I'm putting my SMSL sAP-5 up for sale if anyone needs a good cheap amp.


----------



## clee290

oopswrongplanet said:


> Hello, where did you get the VIVO XE800 for $45? All I can find is around $100.
> Thanks,


 
 I believe there was a TaoBao seller selling it at that price. I'm not sure if it's available anymore though.


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Nice, I've got two pairs on thew way. Should be here next week. If the drivers are as good as I hope I'll probably going to transplant them in some housing that'll make them circumaural.....
> 
> Any input on some good/comfortable housing at a reasonable price is highly appreciated


 
  
 You my friends, have to much power over our wallets. I ordered one too.


----------



## ZapX629

bhazard is at the same time our best friend and worst enemy when it comes to all these great Chinese products.


----------



## Atlas77

Thanks for your help everyone.
  
 I think I'm still leaning towards the T1Es but now I'm stuck with colour, I really like the clear version but I really like the dark cable on red/black and it's a shame the clear doesn't come with black tips. Oh well, I'll still probably go for the clears and hope that the smoke tips fit me.


----------



## Pastapipo

zapx629 said:


> bhazard is at the same time our best friend and worst enemy when it comes to all these great Chinese products.




They (bhazard, peter123, highsoundfi, twister6 etc) are the cool kids in high school who let you hang around with them as long as you act along, they make you smoke for the first time, steal for the first time and get in trouble for the first time. And while you are at the headmaster's (joker, clieos) getting straightened out, the cool kids are long gone with your high school crush (too expensive real high-fi gear). 

Still, I really like you guys, thanks for the amazing recommendations!


----------



## bhazard

zapx629 said:


> bhazard is at the same time our best friend and worst enemy when it comes to all these great Chinese products.


 
 I'm my own worst enemy, nevermind others. lol
  
 I need to sell off $80 worth of gear in order to purchase the SIDY hybrid.


----------



## Duxxy

Bought a pair of Somic Milano M3's on ebay. I didn't see any other impressions, so I figured I would post them here. They have a little over 30 hours on them, so they may not be completely broken in.
  
 Build construction: Very plasticky. Will have to be careful with this set. Doesn't fold up. Cable is good. Pads are comfortable.
  
 Sound: Very little isolation. They are closed headphones, but they don't block much of anything. Sound wise they are like my portapro. Sweet, warm, headphones. In my opinion not overly bassy. Highs are rolled off before they hit piercing. Decent impact, but not a grado slam. Soundstage isn't very large. Imaging is solid if not completely clear.


----------



## Hisoundfi

pastapipo said:


> They (bhazard, peter123, highsoundfi, twister6 etc) are the cool kids in high school who let you hang around with them as long as you act along, they make you smoke for the first time, steal for the first time and get in trouble for the first time. And while you are at the headmaster's (joker, clieos) getting straightened out, the cool kids are long gone with your high school crush (too expensive real high-fi gear).
> 
> Still, I really like you guys, thanks for the amazing recommendations!


Lol, Cmon man, we're just sharing our experience with great gear that we've spent our hard earned money on in an effort to help the people on here to save from blowing their money on junk. It's a hobby, and the gear we suggest is the best bang for your buck stuff money can buy. We have no affiliation with vendors, nor do we receive compensation for recommending things. I've spent hundreds, maybe even thousands on stuff I never even bring up in conversation on many threads because I only want to suggest the absolute best stuff for the money that I own. I'm not knocking anyone who does receive demo products, but I am saying this isn't hype with intentions of getting everyone on here to blow all their money on audio gear (but if you want to that's up to you).


----------



## Hisoundfi

Pastapipo

We like you too friend


----------



## Waqar

Quote:Originally Posted by *bhazard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 I need to sell off $80 worth of gear in order to purchase the SIDY hybrid.
  
  
  
 Check youre Inbox


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just bought the sidy dgs100

I'm a sucker for hybrids


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> Lol, Cmon man, we're just sharing our experience with great gear that we've spent our hard earned money on in an effort to help the people on here to save from blowing their money on junk. It's a hobby, and the gear we suggest is the best bang for your buck stuff money can buy. We have no affiliation with vendors, nor do we receive compensation for recommending things. I've spent hundreds, maybe even thousands on stuff I never even bring up in conversation on many threads because I only want to suggest the absolute best stuff for the money that I own. I'm not knocking anyone who does receive demo products, but I am saying this isn't hype with intentions of getting everyone on here to blow all their money on audio gear (but if you want to that's up to you).




Of course I know that, I really appreciate it! Without you guys I would still listen to the creative ep630. Its just a little banter


----------



## ibrahimovic

Where is the link for this? I could not find it on the net.Also, just listened to T1E and posted a review on its thread.
  
 TL;DR: Best sounding earphone I had previously. I think I would not longer need my ATH-M50 anymore on my trips  Lots of people saying HAVI is better but I'll stuck with T1E since its almost 30 bucks cheaper and looks real unique. It is probably the tips making it sound inferior rather than the driver.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> You my friends, have to much power over our wallets. I ordered one too.




Ah, but they're so cheap 



pastapipo said:


> They (bhazard, peter123, highsoundfi, twister6 etc) are the cool kids in high school who let you hang around with them as long as you act along, they make you smoke for the first time, steal for the first time and get in trouble for the first time. And while you are at the headmaster's (joker, clieos) getting straightened out, the cool kids are long gone with your high school crush (too expensive real high-fi gear).
> 
> Still, I really like you guys, thanks for the amazing recommendations!




We like you too 




ibrahimovic said:


> Where is the link for this? I could not find it on the net.Also, just listened to T1E and posted a review on its thread.
> 
> TL;DR: Best sounding earphone I had previously. I think I would not longer need my ATH-M50 anymore on my trips  Lots of people saying HAVI is better but I'll stuck with T1E since its almost 30 bucks cheaper and looks real unique. It is probably the tips making it sound inferior rather than the driver.




I'm sorry my friend but it's not the tips


----------



## lynx121

Any comparison between Havi B3 and Brainwavz B2?


----------



## twister6

ibrahimovic said:


> Where is the link for this? I could not find it on the net.Also, just listened to T1E and posted a review on its thread.
> 
> TL;DR: Best sounding earphone I had previously. I think I would not longer need my ATH-M50 anymore on my trips  *Lots of people saying HAVI is better *but I'll stuck with T1E since its almost 30 bucks cheaper and looks real unique. It is probably the tips making it sound inferior rather than the driver.


 
  
 It all a matter of a personal taste depending on a type of music and your setup.  For someone who uses only smartphone to drive headphones and basshead by nature - Havi is going to be at the bottom of the pile.  For those who truly appreciate headphones and sound quality, you will have more than one pair in your collection to cover different sound needs without too much overlapping.  Havi is very unique in it's clarity, separation, and sound stage, and it brings up to the plate whatever song calls for and does it with class


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> It all a matter of a personal taste depending on a type of music and your setup.  For someone who uses only smartphone to drive headphones and basshead by nature - Havi is going to be at the bottom of the pile.  For those who truly appreciate headphones and sound quality, you will have more than one pair in your collection to cover different sound needs without too much overlapping.  Havi is very unique in it's clarity, separation, and sound stage, and it brings up to the plate whatever song calls for and does it with class


 
 Spot on!
  
 Thanks for your very interesting review of the X1 and congratulations on reaching 1,000 posts as well


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Spot on!
> 
> Thanks for your very interesting review of the X1 and congratulations on reaching 1,000 posts as well


+1


----------



## Wokei

Congrats twister6 on 1000 posts and as usual great review from you ...me likey.

Also Hisoundfi too ..1000 posts


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Congrats @twister6 on 1000 posts and as usual great review from you ...me likey.
> 
> Also @Hisoundfi too ..1000 posts


 
 Good catch Wokei: @Hisoundfi congratulations on 1,000 posts


----------



## twister6

Wokei is just around the corner of 1k mark as well 
  
 Oh, and to all of my head-fi "brothers" from another mother, thank you for "congrats"


----------



## ibrahimovic

twister6 said:


> It all a matter of a personal taste depending on a type of music and your setup.  For someone who uses only smartphone to drive headphones and basshead by nature - Havi is going to be at the bottom of the pile.  For those who truly appreciate headphones and sound quality, you will have more than one pair in your collection to cover different sound needs without too much overlapping.  Havi is very unique in it's clarity, separation, and sound stage, and it brings up to the plate whatever song calls for and does it with class


 

 That is true. I might like HAVI better if I owned one but its probably due to preferences. Hence, I think people should go with majority/proven first like HAVI and if they don't like it/prefer cheaper/have extra money, buy TTPOD's T1E instead. ANyway, it is good that Headfi finally shift its view from the standard Western/Japanese brand and discover good Chinese start-up companies instead.


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> Spot on!
> 
> Thanks for your very interesting review of the X1 and congratulations on reaching 1,000 posts as well


 

  Yep, X2. Great X1 impressions and congrats on number 1000!
  
  
 Also, glad to see a couple of people trying out the DSG100. Hoping these will be the first HAVI, XE800, Ostry, Ref Tenore upgrade but by how much we'll see. Hope they are and a nice step up that many of us have been waiting for in the under $100 bracket. Hope it can almost run with the Altone but have a more forward vocal presentation. The thing they haven't been mastering on the hybrids so far is the mids balance. They talk a good game with the "dividers" and high performance armatures but we'll see. If it is a more high performance armature closer to an Ety than you don't need the dual and you can out distance the dual hybrids with more basic armatures. A good wide band armature driver is right there with a TWFK and being about as big can have a more weighty lower end making a better/easier mating with a dynamic. The TWFK is a bit light hitting for that and I always thought a single larger armature better suited but quite pricey for a better performing model. Hope it really is a higher performance armature and the custom tuned dynamic is done well. Look forward to the impressions.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> Yep, X2. Great X1 impressions and congrats on number 1000!
> 
> 
> Also, glad to see a couple of people trying out the DSG100. Hoping these will be the first HAVI, XE800, Ostry, Ref Tenore upgrade but by how much we'll see. Hope they are and a nice step up that many of us have been waiting for in the under $100 bracket. Hope it can almost run with the Altone but have a more forward vocal presentation. The thing they haven't been mastering on the hybrids so far is the mids balance. They talk a good game with the "dividers" and high performance armatures but we'll see. If it is a more high performance armature closer to an Ety than you don't need the dual and you can out distance the dual hybrids with more basic armatures. A good wide band armature driver is right there with a TWFK and being about as big can have a more weighty lower end making a better/easier mating with a dynamic. The TWFK is a bit light hitting for that and I always thought a single larger armature better suited but quite pricey for a better performing model. Hope it really is a higher performance armature and the custom tuned dynamic is done well. Look forward to the impressions.


I'm just hoping it brings something better to the table than the ax-35. The astrotec was a solid build and had a good concept but had sound flaws and lacked refinement. There wasn't anything that stood out or impressed me.


----------



## jant71

Yep, exactly. Needs to bring more than the other TPEOS, Astrotec, XBA-H1, and other duals instead of more of the same but late to the party. That might be fine for some people but no real interest for me. Doesn't seem like the Dunu DN-900 is that popular either. That innerearpeace didn't really take off. Hoping for something that really impresses and stands out. Hope(and expect) they outclass the AX-35.


----------



## daveyostrow

jant71 said:


> Also, glad to see a couple of people trying out the DSG100.


 
 what are these dsg100 you speak of?


----------



## twister6

daveyostrow said:


> what are these dsg100 you speak of?


 
http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DGS100


----------



## daveyostrow

thanks... will have to wait on impressions. so many good iems to try.
  
 te1, Narmoo s1, Ivery is-1 (mixed impressions) and hope to get the kc06a at some point!


----------



## slowpickr

twister6 said:


> http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DGS100




The specs of the DGS100s look impressive. Lots of technology under the hood.


----------



## twister6

slowpickr said:


> The specs of the DGS100s look impressive. Lots of technology under the hood.


 
  
 I take these descriptions (or English translation) with a grain of salt   Will have to hear it first!  Btw, with regard to translation of description, when you read KC06A description in Amazon listings, they all mention "blood winding TPU wire" lol!!!


----------



## Arty McGhee

Waitin on some kz's and ttpods
In the meantime
What's up with the wheat?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/kz-r95-Black-Silver-Professional-Headphone-with-wheat/1991652420.html

Is this a translation thing 
I guess it's ok I'm not allergic


----------



## Hal Rockwell

arty mcghee said:


> Waitin on some kz's and ttpods
> In the meantime
> What's up with the wheat?
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I remember correctly, wheat means microphone.


----------



## bhazard

Monoprice now has a studio monitor headphone. Based on how great a value the original Monoprice (kicker) cans were/are, I may need to jump on these.
  
 Anyone identify which OEM it might be?
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=115&cp_id=11504&cs_id=1150403&p_id=605050&seq=1&format=2


----------



## fyu

anybody got a suggestion for a cheap asian iem that's physically tiny? I need one for small ears. My Sony Mh1c and phonaks are too big. Need something really small. 
  
 Was considering the vivo xe800, but they look kinda big.


----------



## Wokei

fyu said:


> anybody got a suggestion for a cheap asian iem that's physically tiny? I need one for small ears. My Sony Mh1c and phonaks are too big. Need something really small.
> 
> Was considering the vivo xe800, but they look kinda big.




Soundmagic E30 ...


----------



## r2muchstuff

HiFiMan RE400


----------



## mochill

The xe800 is small and comfortable


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Soundmagic E30 ...


+1


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> +1




Yeah baby ..more luv for this E30 ...wonder why ? Its super comfy ...very pleasing sound signature ...very balanced across the board ...so so nice for long listening session ....mmmmmmm


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's the best fitting iem I've ever worn by far. 

That combined with how balanced it is, and with excellent sub bass, it'd hard to not recommend them.


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> It's the best fitting iem I've ever worn by far.
> 
> That combined with how balanced it is, and with excellent sub bass, it'd hard to not recommend them.




Huh! First time I have noticed those E30's - intriguing!


----------



## indieman

Where's the best place to buy the xe800 for shipping to US? I didn't see it on penon audio...


----------



## indieman

bhazard said:


> Monoprice now has a studio monitor headphone. Based on how great a value the original Monoprice (kicker) cans were/are, I may need to jump on these.
> 
> Anyone identify which OEM it might be?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=115&cp_id=11504&cs_id=1150403&p_id=605050&seq=1&format=2


 
  
 Interested in these as well. Need to get some over ear cans for my record player setup!


----------



## fyu

good suggestions. 
  
 I guess I'm still buying the xe800s but adding the e30s.
  
 time to hit up taobao


----------



## Netforce

I got the e30 and personally never got a good fit with stock tips and thought the were bass light when I first got them. Need to do some tip rolling myself but been on the back burner for a while.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> I got the e30 and personally never got a good fit with stock tips and thought the were bass light when I first got them. Need to do some tip rolling myself but been on the back burner for a while.


Sony hybrids are perfect for these, at least for my ears. None of the stock tips that came with them worked.


----------



## Wokei

netforce said:


> I got the e30 and personally never got a good fit with stock tips and thought the were bass light when I first got them. Need to do some tip rolling myself but been on the back burner for a while.




Never used the tips that came with it ...took some days to get the right tip ...me used tips from Awei spare tips ....just got to get the right fit ...then its amazing .....


----------



## Shawn71

fyu said:


> anybody got a suggestion for a cheap asian iem that's physically tiny? I need one for small ears. My Sony Mh1c and phonaks are too big. Need something really small.
> 
> Was considering the vivo xe800, but they look kinda big.




SoundMagic PL21-very narrow and angled nozzle easy snug fit,Creative ep630 & Jlab J3 if you are on budget below $15 or so and sennheiser CX280 but way costlier than those three but fits and sounds good than those three.....but I wont recommend for its price being offered @amazon....denon ah-c260/c360.


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> Sony hybrids are perfect for these, at least for my ears. None of the stock tips that came with them worked.


 
  


wokei said:


> Never used the tips that came with it ...took some days to get the right tip ...me used tips from Awei spare tips ....just got to get the right fit ...then its amazing .....


 
 Great to know that I'm not alone. Will try these tips out, got the sony hybrid tips on and finally getting some bass lol!


----------



## Inszy

E30 are larger than Audeo.
 Small Chinese earphones? Check out Somic MH415.


----------



## Wokei

inszy said:


> E30 are larger than Audeo.
> 
> Small Chinese earphones? Check out Somic MH415.




Yes ...me heard Somic MH415 is a also pretty good for the price ...


----------



## Shawn71

Philips 3590 also good for small ears.....and bang for the buck sound.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Philips 3590 also good for small ears.....and bang for the buck sound.




Yes ..that too ...me other half is using that ...this is what me done to the cable for her ...lol..took me 2 days ..


----------



## Salmonelas

@Wokei what tips are those?


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> @Wokei what tips are those?




Those are some of me Awei tips ( chinese brand ) and inserted inside with ear plugs for better fitting ...lol


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Yes ..that too ...me other half is using that ...this is what me done to the cable for her ...lol..took me 2 days ..




oh boy,that recabling done like a tank......looks like it is little heavy tho......great job dude. Glad to know ur skills on recabling and soldering.....I know why your other half needed that strong braided recabling......


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> oh boy,that recabling done like a tank......looks like it is little heavy tho......great job dude. Glad to know ur skills on recabling and soldering.....I know why your other half needed that strong braided recabling......




Me ....cant do soldering at all ...but doin arts n crafts is me thang .........yup ..it add a bit of weight to it but eliminates microphonic noise from cable brushing against clothing ....lol ....me do hair too ..muahahahaaaa


----------



## Shawn71

wokei


shawn71 said:


> .....I know why your other half needed that strong braided recabling......




To whip you with that when she comes to know whenever you purchase new gears.....


----------



## rontant

Wow, a cable braided into a DNA helix pattern! Amazing Wokei!


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Yes ..that too ...me other half is using that ...this is what me done to the cable for her ...lol..took me 2 days ..


 
  
 Wokei, I think everybody assumes those are "braided" cables.  But I think you kept the original cable in the middle, and just did a fancy color thread braiding around it, right?
  
 2 days of work, uh?  wow!  Hopefully she appreciated that and returned back the favor


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> wokei
> To whip you with that when she comes to know whenever you purchase new gears.....




Yeah baby...Whip away





rontant said:


> Wow, a cable braided into a DNA helix pattern! Amazing Wokei!




Me don't know what you talking about...me hope it's good..me presumed it's all good like these pair......muahaaaaaahaaa


----------



## Shawn71

Wondering it could be like a Anchor chain if wokei wishes to recable for full size headphones......LoL.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Wokei, I think everybody assumes those are "braided" cables.  But I think you kept the original cable in the middle, and just did a fancy color thread braiding around it, right?




yeah you may be right as he confessed that he dono to solder the wires....so its not recabled......


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Wondering it could be like a Anchor chain if wokei wishes to recable for full size headphones......LoL.




Yup ..it would like sumthing like this ...it would be the dopest ..dopiest headphone ...lol


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Wokei, I think everybody assumes those are "braided" cables.  But I think you kept the original cable in the middle, and just did a fancy color thread braiding around it, right?
> 
> 2 days of work, uh?  wow!  Hopefully she appreciated that and returned back the favor







shawn71 said:


> yeah you may be right as he confessed that he dono to solder the wires....so its not recabled......




Both of you are right....damm proud of me handiwork...it's nice isn't it?


----------



## Wokei

Thanks guys for all the luff ...got back from work 2 hrs ago ..and hangin with you guys was fun ...its now 1.03 am here in Wokeiland ...got to have some dinner ....me tummy is growling ....

Keep sending me all your luv ....meeooooooooow.


----------



## indieman

Been enjoying these, although not super comfortable. Very good sound imo when used with right tips. At first used monster super gel tips, now find sony hybrid provide better seal and sound although annoying due to popping off nozzles every time I try to remove iem from ears > .< . Anyone suggest better tips for monoprice iem that provide good seal yet stay on nozzles?
​ Also think time to upgrade to better iem! Unsure to get t1-e or VSD3S...


----------



## bhazard

Takstar HI1200..... meh. Lots of bass, lots of bloat and messy mids.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Takstar HI1200..... meh. Lots of bass, lots of bloat and messy mids.




Which Takstar headphone would you recommend ? Thanks


----------



## clee290

wokei said:


> Which Takstar headphone would you recommend ? Thanks


 
 I've heard the Takstar HI2050 are good.


----------



## mochill

Dasetn.com has alot of new iems


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone ever tried this:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/380952350695

Dual drivers (dynamic + BA) for $50.


----------



## indieman

Those 2050s look awesome! Any other good chinese over ear cans under $100 usd?


----------



## robervaul

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever tried this:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/380952350695
> 
> Dual drivers (dynamic + BA) for $50.


 
 Here, http://www.head-fi.org/t/600820/scosche-iem856md-balanced-armature-and-dynamic-driver-hybrid-universal-iem#post_8222131


----------



## rontant

When browsing Taobao for IEMs, I stumbled into this Tiinlab IEM. I think it is a Taiwanese brand. Anyone tried? 
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w4004-8323449202.4.UgoNl9&id=40549060642


----------



## Ap616

I know people have tried quite a few Astrotecs in the past: be it DX-60, AM-90, AM800, AX30/35, AX7(haven't heard much about), and even AX60, which had not so glowing reviews. I felt the general consensus has been somewhat underwhelming usually, but has anyone tried the Astrotec AM900 or especially AM700? If so how was the 700 or either. Have you tried one bhazard?
Thanks in advance! 

I've never read any impressions about them but was always kinda curious cause the AM700'd look pretty cool IMO and are supposed to have good bass. They are on Shenzhenaudio & MP4Nation(700) and Penon(900).


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello headfiers..
 Just got my T1E!!!
 First second i put them on i thinked it sounded like Havis and the bass was identical but after 1 hour i think it now has more bass quantity and the resolution of the bass is way better from Havis.Also the mids are more forward like others said and for alternative and metal the sound that i hear is very musical and pleasing.And it has very nice clarity and the sound quality its very good but i think its a step down from Havis,but the bass is way better from Havis,amazing bass.If i compare them now without (without burn in on T1E and 40 hours on Havis) id say Havis amazing soundstage,separation,clarity,sound quality and T1E amazing bass texture and resolution,very nice bass quantity(bigger then Havi),musicality,fun signature.
 Also because os my shape of ears with Havis i wear them cable down and it goes very natural with good seal and comfort,with T1E i just cant wear them cable down because of the shape of the housings,i cant find a good seal and they pop out from my ears,BUT because of the excellent cable they have wearing them over the ear it goes very natural and very comfortable with good isolation ,instead in the Havis wearing them over the ear because of the cable i had problems and was very irritating(the cable was loosen and got away from my ear all the time).
 I put on the white tips with the wide open bore,also the medium grey with the blue core whas good,double flanges that included in the package was not good for me.
  
 Thanks to...who else... Hisoundfi for hes hype and posts ,deffinetlly make me buy those gems,as he said they complete its other.Also thanks to peter123,Ap616,mochill for there posts and reviews very apriciated!!!


----------



## slowpickr

robervaul said:


> Here, http://www.head-fi.org/t/600820/scosche-iem856md-balanced-armature-and-dynamic-driver-hybrid-universal-iem#post_8222131


 
  
 Thanks for the review link. Looks like a good design concept that didn't turn out to be very good.


----------



## Waqar

mochill said:


> Dasetn.com has alot of new iems


 
 Any thoughts on these?
 http://www.dasetn.com/ie800-mod-diy-perfect-customised-b%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%88can-change-ie80-cable-version-%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%89_p3329.html
  
 And what other recommended products do they have?


----------



## indieman

Well just ordered my red t1-e. Should arrive on Thursday . Super pumped! Now just have to wait for fiio x1 to release... anyone know if it will be released in multiple colors? Would love it in red to match my t1-es :3


----------



## bhazard

rontant said:


> When browsing Taobao for IEMs, I stumbled into this Tiinlab IEM. I think it is a Taiwanese brand. Anyone tried?
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w4004-8323449202.4.UgoNl9&id=40549060642


 
 I haven't tried that model, but I tried a previous one that was very bass heavy with a V sig.


----------



## rontant

bhazard said:


> I haven't tried that model, but I tried a previous one that was very bass heavy with a V sig.


 
  
 What about these two?
  
 Holy Serpent
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.FihEjq&id=38736693329
  
 Maya T3 
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a2106.m5179.1000384.646.55d8ee&id=38216135050&scm=1029.newlist-0.1.50018909&ppath=30000%3A80259334%3B30000%3A96011&sku=30000%3A80259334%3B30000%3A96011&ug=#detail


----------



## indieman

That maya t3 looks strikingly similar to mee m6 iem...
​  
​


----------



## bhazard

I have it. The tin case and accessories it comes with are more impressive than the IEM itself. Still trying to sell it off.


----------



## mochill

Haven't tried any of the new dasetn iems , they were released yesterday ...they have an ie800mod with removable cable


----------



## indieman

You're referring to the t3 right bhazard? Have you heard the mee m6? Similar sounding? I think m6 still very good sound for price (not chinese though sorry )


----------



## Hal Rockwell

waqar said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> http://www.dasetn.com/ie800-mod-diy-perfect-customised-b%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%88can-change-ie80-cable-version-%C3%AF%C2%BC%C2%89_p3329.html
> 
> And what other recommended products do they have?


 
  
 Wouldn't try any DIY IEM that carries the original logo on it and I sent Dasetn an email about it. They replied within a couple of hours and wrote that soon they will release new IEM models under their own trademark.
  
 I do have the two models that they released earlier and they are extremely bass heavy for my taste.


----------



## spurxiii

indieman said:


> That maya t3 looks strikingly similar to mee m6 iem...
> 
> ​
> 
> ​




That's identical just colours are different


----------



## spurxiii

indieman said:


> Been enjoying these, although not super comfortable. Very good sound imo when used with right tips. At first used monster super gel tips, now find sony hybrid provide better seal and sound although annoying due to popping off nozzles every time I try to remove iem from ears > .< . Anyone suggest better tips for monoprice iem that provide good seal yet stay on nozzles?
> 
> ​Also think time to upgrade to better iem! Unsure to get t1-e or [COLOR=333745]VSD3S...[/COLOR]




Your pic made me order a sansa clip to try out lol


----------



## spurxiii

indieman said:


> Those 2050s look awesome! Any other good chinese over ear cans under $100 usd?




Takstar Pro80s I'd the ****. Couple it with HM5 pads and you can't beat it for under $100


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Takstar Pro80s I'd the ****. Couple it with HM5 pads and you can't beat it for under $100




Next on me list ....keep seeing people saying HM5 pad ....what brand are this pad from ? ...me dont follow headphone much ...lol


----------



## spurxiii

http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-earpad-suitable-for-other-large-over-the-ear-headphones-1pc

Very comfy. Improves isolation and SQ


----------



## spurxiii

Oops I linked the velors. I've got the pleathers but I've heard good things about the velors


----------



## mochill

No love for the ml mikros 90 :'(


----------



## spurxiii

http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-hm5-spare-earpad-1pc

Here


----------



## spurxiii

Are we allowed to link or that against rules?


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Are we allowed to link or that against rules?




I'm the minion here ..you be supremus ....lol ..its okay ....


----------



## Pastapipo

spurxiii said:


> Takstar Pro80s I'd the ****. Couple it with HM5 pads and you can't beat it for under $100


 
  
 Ordered them! Saw a lot of talk about them on head-fi. Couldn't resist it any more


----------



## spurxiii

pastapipo said:


> Ordered them! Saw a lot of talk about them on head-fi. Couldn't resist it any more


 
 lol you've succumbed to the pressure


----------



## spurxiii

pastapipo said:


> Ordered them! Saw a lot of talk about them on head-fi. Couldn't resist it any more


 
 Get the HM5 pads, its a must. Do it, do it now


----------



## spurxiii

wokei said:


> I'm the minion here ..you be supremus ....lol ..its okay ....


 
 Number of posts means nothing dude, its what you say that counts. Plus you've joined headfi before me so it makes you headfi older lol


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Ordered them! Saw a lot of talk about them on head-fi. Couldn't resist it any more




Wise choice, they're very solid.



spurxiii said:


> Get the HM5 pads, its a must. Do it, do it now




+1, takes comfort to a different level and also increase soundstage.


----------



## spurxiii

Can't beat these as headphone stands for $5.

On another note, all my cans have HM5 pads. They're that good


----------



## Pastapipo

spurxiii said:


> Get the HM5 pads, its a must. Do it, do it now


 
  
 Thanks for the "advice" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will buy the pads when I've tried the headphones. Lets first see how I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





peter123 said:


> Wise choice, they're very solid.
> +1, takes comfort to a different level and also increase soundstage.


 
  
 Thanks! Saw your positive comments about them.


----------



## peter123

spurxiii said:


> Can't beat these as headphone stands for $5.
> 
> On another note, all my cans have HM5 pads. They're that good




I agree, what's easy to fit them on my Grado's and T50RP's though (velours on both) but it worked out great in the end. The SR325is with HD650 headband and HM5 velours are now my most comfortable headphones and sound amazing.

You should try the HM5 velours if you get a chance, the memory foam makes them loose way less bass compared to many other velours and they're very comfortable.


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Get the HM5 pads, its a must. Do it, do it now




Well ..well ..well ...who is doing the evil deed now ....lol


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Thanks for the "advice"  I will buy the pads when I've tried the headphones. Lets first see how I like them
> 
> Thanks! Saw your positive comments about them.




My pair recently broke after years of daily (ab)use from my whole family. I'm seriously consider getting a new pair and just move the drivers from my old ones to the TS662's......


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> My pair recently broke after years of daily (ab)use from my whole family. I'm seriously consider getting a new pair and just move the drivers from my old ones to the TS662's......


 

 How difficult is it to change the drivers? I've got a soldering set and a steady hand, would that be enough? I'm seeing new hobby opportunities here


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> How difficult is it to change the drivers? I've got a soldering set and a steady hand, would that be enough? I'm seeing new hobby opportunities here




I don't know, never tried 

I also have a soldering iron (and great confident) so I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> I agree, what's easy to fit them on my Grado's and T50RP's though (velours on both) but it worked out great in the end. The SR325is with HD650 headband and HM5 velours are now my most comfortable headphones and sound amazing.
> 
> You should try the HM5 velours if you get a chance, the memory foam makes them loose way less bass compared to many other velours and they're very comfortable.


 
 Hmmm, if they fit fairly easy onto Grados I might just get a pair myself. If's its not too far off topic, could you post a little more info on what's involved


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> Hmmm, if they fit fairly easy onto Grados I might just get a pair myself. If's its not too far off topic, could you post a little more info on what's involved




No problem but it'll have to be tomorrow. I've posted pictures in the sr325 thread a while ago but I'll PM you tomorrow.

Please remind me if I forget, I'm an old man and memory is not always the best 

It's very easy and totally reversible, you just need to sacrifice a pair of comfy pads.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> No problem but it'll have to be tomorrow. I've posted pictures in the sr325 thread a while ago but I'll PM you tomorrow.
> 
> Please remind me if I forget, I'm an old man and memory is not always the best
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome. Looking at the pics of the hm5 I really couldn't see how they'd fit.


----------



## indieman

spurxiii said:


> Your pic made me order a sansa clip to try out lol


 
 Good! It's an excellent mp3 player once rocbox installed :3
  


spurxiii said:


> Takstar Pro80s I'd the ****. Couple it with HM5 pads and you can't beat it for under $100


 
 Are they vastly superior to the 2050s?


----------



## indieman

mochill said:


> No love for the ml mikros 90 :'(


 
 These? http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Mikros-90-Reference-Headphones/dp/B00A0AOVRS
 Are they chinese?


----------



## mochill

Not Chinese but very very great


----------



## indieman

"Made in China"
 close enough i guess


----------



## mochill

That's the way


----------



## spurxiii

indieman said:


> Good! It's an excellent mp3 player once rocbox installed :3
> 
> Are they vastly superior to the 2050s?




I haven't heard the 2050s but my Pro80s made me sell my mad dogs 3.2


----------



## mochill

:-o :-/ that's Cray Cray


----------



## DJScope

spurxiii said:


> Can't beat these as headphone stands for $5.
> 
> On another note, all my cans have HM5 pads. They're that good


 
  
  
 Where'd you get in from?


----------



## DJScope

spurxiii said:


> I haven't heard the 2050s but my Pro80s made me sell my mad dogs 3.2


 
  
 WAHT!?!
  
 I AB'ed the Mad Dogs and the Pro 80 and the Dogs were amazing!!!


----------



## mochill

Sound preference I think


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Guys I was telling my friend about the ttpodE and he went to order without me knowing from this site.
 http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-blue-silver-white-334983#.U_1M5vlxVcY
  
 Is this ttpod t1 or ttpodE, I worry because its alot cheaper like 35$, he bought there coz he found it was the cheapest lol


----------



## indieman

spurxiii said:


> I haven't heard the 2050s but my Pro80s made me sell my mad dogs 3.2


 
 Whoa ok I'm convinced. But what other cans are they comparable to for reference? gr80i? hd558? ad700? etc... just trying to get idea of sound sig and quality. Need something good for rock...


----------



## ZapX629

syedz2ez4 said:


> Guys I was telling my friend about the ttpodE and he went to order without me knowing from this site.
> http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-blue-silver-white-334983#.U_1M5vlxVcY
> 
> Is this ttpod t1 or ttpodE, I worry because its alot cheaper like 35$, he bought there coz he found it was the cheapest lol


 
 Looks like the T1E.


----------



## spurxiii

djscope said:


> WAHT!?!
> 
> I AB'ed the Mad Dogs and the Pro 80 and the Dogs were amazing!!!




The dogs were better (but not that much better) but less portable than the pro80s. So I chose the pro80s and sold the dogs. I only needed one closed can on the go. I've since sold the pro80s as well since I now used my TH600s as portables


----------



## spurxiii

djscope said:


> Where'd you get in from?




Good old kmart


----------



## 1clearhead

Has anyone tried the *Takstar TS-600* (silver), or *TS-610* (black)?
  
 They are amazing in vocals and well balanced for the price.
  
 Can't go wrong with these.


----------



## spurxiii

Plus the dogs were a little dark for my tastes


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> The dogs were better (but not that much better) but less portable than the pro80s. So I chose the pro80s and sold the dogs. I only needed one closed can on the go. I've since sold the pro80s as well since I now used my TH600s as portables




Me gonna pin this on youspurxiii.....Takstar Pro80 & HM5 ...headfi bro from Straya


----------



## DJScope

spurxiii said:


> The dogs were better (but not that much better) but less portable than the pro80s. So I chose the pro80s and sold the dogs. I only needed one closed can on the go. I've since sold the pro80s as well since I now used my TH600s as portables


 
  
 I see your point. The Dogs are like the Pro80s in every way but on steroids. But in terms of portability, they are less than ideal. 
 I still love my Pro80s. I'll never get rid of them


----------



## Exesteils

spurxiii said:


> The dogs were better (but not that much better) but less portable than the pro80s. So I chose the pro80s and sold the dogs. I only needed one closed can on the go. I've since sold the pro80s as well since I now used my TH600s as portables




How would you compare the pro80s to the TH600?


----------



## spurxiii

djscope said:


> I see your point. The Dogs are like the Pro80s in every way but on steroids. But in terms of portability, they are less than ideal.
> I still love my Pro80s. I'll never get rid of them




You didn't find them dark? The dogs need lots of power to sound right and even then still quite a dark sound you need to get used to. I had them for over 6 months, wish I still had them. Fond memories


----------



## Wokei

djscope said:


> I see your point. The Dogs are like the Pro80s in every way but on steroids. But in terms of portability, they are less than ideal.
> I still love my Pro80s. I'll never get rid of them




Me read n remember that you like headphone and wear them all the time...is Takstar Pro80 comfy...me biggest gripe with hp is comfort


----------



## DJScope

spurxiii said:


> You didn't find them dark? The dogs need lots of power to sound right and even then still quite a dark sound you need to get used to. I had them for over 6 months, wish I still had them. Fond memories




To be fair I only spent 10 mins with them. My impression was that they're like the Pro80s that are more refined and better staging. Signature sounded very similar to me.


----------



## DJScope

wokei said:


> Me read n remember that you like headphone and wear them all the time...is Takstar Pro80 comfy...me biggest gripe with hp is comfort




If you slap the HM5 pads on them, its like wearing clouds on you ears. Super comfy and sound isolation is better than 99% of all cans.


----------



## spurxiii

exesteils said:


> How would you compare the pro80s to the TH600?




What's better about the pro80s? More comfortable, more portable, top end is rolled off so is never harsh, mids are more forward and thicker

What's better about the TH600s, detail retrieval, extended highs and lows (such an awesome rumble), much better for EDM (the main stuff I listen to), instrument separation and layering, no mid bass to lower mid bleed


----------



## Wokei

Me Havi jus arrived 18 minutes ago...woot woot woot


----------



## spurxiii

Good stuff Wokei


----------



## Wokei

Man...this Havi need lotsa firepower...even with me amp...need to raise the volume level higher to what I normally listen to....

Not gonna say too much for now...Wow and WOW ...honey put on your best dress and I'm gonna put this on...to party


----------



## Pastapipo

syedz2ez4 said:


> Guys I was telling my friend about the ttpodE and he went to order without me knowing from this site.
> http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-blue-silver-white-334983#.U_1M5vlxVcY
> 
> Is this ttpod t1 or ttpodE, I worry because its alot cheaper like 35$, he bought there coz he found it was the cheapest lol




Got mine from them too. 100% legit. Its the t1e.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

zapx629 said:


> Looks like the T1E.


 
  
  


pastapipo said:


> Got mine from them too. 100% legit. Its the t1e.


 
 Thank you for the confirmation, thats like almost half the price of lendmeurears. How long did it take for you guys?


----------



## Pastapipo

syedz2ez4 said:


> Thank you for the confirmation, thats like almost half the price of lendmeurears. How long did it take for you guys?




It always takes around a month from dx.com to the Netherlands.


----------



## erudite

can anyone recommend where to get the takstar pro 80?


----------



## Netforce

erudite said:


> can anyone recommend where to get the takstar pro 80?


 
 Ebay or amazon is pretty good.


----------



## DJScope

erudite said:


> can anyone recommend where to get the takstar pro 80?


 
  
 I got mine from this guy. He ships worldwide:
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Takstar-Headphones-Monitor-PRO-80-PRO80-Brand-New-in-Box-/201145368455?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item2ed532bf87&_uhb=1


----------



## Exesteils

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Takstar-HI-FI-Headphone-Pro-80-Earphone-DJ-Professional-Monitoring-Headset-COOL/231251520134?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D17d0a694725b4b00af9a8db3ce65545f%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20131003132420%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D131164967124&rt=nc

Free shipping


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello Headfiers!!!
 Im posting this photos so i can help future buyers of this IEMS to see how the fit and look on the ears BUT remberer,YMMV,im 1.90 cm tall so those who have smaller ears may have a bit problem with bigger housings.
  
 TTPOD T1E
  
  
  
    
  
  
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Soundmagic E10 
  
  
  
  

  
  
 Vsonic VSD1S
  

  
 
  
  
 Penon IEM
  
  
 
  

  
 ------------------
  
  
  
 And my Sony E384 with Topping NX1 
  
 
  
 Cheers!!!


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> Hello Headfiers!!!
> Im posting this photos so i can help future buyers of this IEMS to see how the fit and look on the ears BUT remberer,YMMV,im 1.90 cm tall so those who have smaller ears may have a bit problem with bigger housings.
> 
> 
> ...





Man ...good works ...very much effort put into it ...

But got to give you credit man ...cut your hair for this photo session ..impressed ... I salute you ...


----------



## Baycode

Hi @Salmonelas ,  very informative! Can you please post this to the B3 thread as well? I want to give a link to it to the first page also


----------



## Salmonelas

@Baycode sure can do!!!
  
 @Wokei lol man,i was laughing like 10 mins!!!


----------



## rontant

Quote:
  


salmonelas said:


> ,im 1.90 cm tall so those who have smaller ears may have a bit problem with bigger housings.


 
  
 OMG... My TTPOD is on its way.  What am I gonna do?  I wonder if lubricants would help.  Is Cetaphil safe for the silicon tips?


----------



## Salmonelas

@rontant  hi,if you wear them over the ear you will be good ,its very comfortable ,but you have to find the right tip for you.Straight down the housings where very out from my ear and also i cant have a proper seal but YMMV,it maybe will work for you.And one last thing...for me,the stock white wide bore tips where the only ones that have a good seal + comfort.The grey ones with coloroud tube are the most beatiful tips ive ever seen BUT because of the supporting lines (underneath the grey silicon where it connects with the tube) there where very robust and had no flexibility at all so with the slightest movement of the head i was losing the seal.


----------



## erudite

xe800's came through from mr taobao this morning, seem legit.
  
 Anyone else received theirs?


----------



## Shawn71

salmonelas said:


> @Baycode sure can do!!!
> 
> @Wokei lol man,i was laughing like 10 mins!!!




nay this is short laughasm.....usually it will be more than that when wokei is into the groove.......


----------



## Wokei

Me Havi listening to The Cure ..so so so good ..juz wanna share 


[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/mcUza_wWCfA [/VIDEO]



[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/ijxk-fgcg7c[/VIDEO]


Enjoy ...muahahaaaaa


----------



## lynx121

Hi. I currently own Brainwavz B2, can anyone of you give a comparison between B2 and Havi B3? Also, my gr07be is on the way, how does Havi B3 compared to it? Please convince me that I don't need Havi B3 anymore as I have already spent my money on gr07be, ttpod t1e, and kc06a


----------



## Wokei

lynx121 said:


> Hi. I currently own Brainwavz B2, can anyone of you give a comparison between B2 and Havi B3? Also, my gr07be is on the way, how does Havi B3 compared to it? Please convince me that I don't need Havi B3 anymore as I have already spent my money on gr07be, ttpod t1e, and kc06a




Me don't have the iem that you want to be compare...you need Havi....period

And the word "enough" is not words uttered by a true headfi warrior...lol


----------



## lynx121

wokei said:


> Me don't have the iem that you want to be compare...you need Havi....period
> 
> And the word "enough" is not words uttered by a true headfi warrior...lol


 
 B-but I'm just a stalker here, I can't be a full-pledged warrior like you guys


----------



## Wokei

lynx121 said:


> B-but I'm just a stalker here, I can't be a full-pledged warrior like you guys :confused_face:




The iem's that you bought mentioned above are top choices in this part of woods...so no lurker ..the way I see it...

Either you with us or the Tribal Council will act upon you...rontant...report to duty...

Lol..just joking...welcome to the thread


----------



## Shawn71

lynx121 said:


> Hi. I currently own Brainwavz B2, can anyone of you give a comparison between B2 and Havi B3? Also, my gr07be is on the way, how does Havi B3 compared to it? Please convince me that I don't need Havi B3 anymore as I have already spent my money on gr07be, ttpod t1e, and kc06a




Think You already spent a good investment...but missing are,B3, in question and VSD3/S....only way someone will convince you the way you expect is by false but you lose a true iem


----------



## Hisoundfi

lynx121 said:


> Hi. I currently own Brainwavz B2, can anyone of you give a comparison between B2 and Havi B3? Also, my gr07be is on the way, how does Havi B3 compared to it? Please convince me that I don't need Havi B3 anymore as I have already spent my money on gr07be, ttpod t1e, and kc06a


IMHO... 

GR07BE > Havi b3 pro1 > T1E > Kc06a 

They are all great in their own way. 

GR07BE is the best all arounder and doesn't need an amp. 

Havi b3 pro1 is a balanced beast with great separation and soundstage. Only down side is an amp is a requirement. 

T1E gets the "most fun to listen to" award. It has the best quality bass of the bunch, and forward mids as well. 

Edit: almost forgot to mention that the T1E is about half price or more less than all of the others mentioned. That's a big plus. 

Kc06a is fantastic. It has impressive bass and detail. I would consider it to have a v signature. I rank it 4th of what you named because I don't care for the cable, and it's sound isn't good for long listening sessions, and isolation isn't as good as the other 3 mentioned. Other than those two aspects these are amazeballs in every other criteria


----------



## Hisoundfi

BTW everything you named are amazeballs.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Think You already spent a good investment...but missing are,B3, in question and VSD3/S....only way someone will convince you the way you expect is by false but you lose a true iem







hisoundfi said:


> IMHO...
> 
> GR07BE > Havi b3 pro1 > T1E > Kc06a
> 
> ...




Tribal Council is out...lol


----------



## gyx11

wokei said:


> Tribal Council is out...lol


 


 Oh stahppp it


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> Tribal Council is out...lol





You looking for me @wokei?


----------



## Wokei

gyx11 said:


> Oh stahppp it




That's how me got suck in too...lol but now me learn to co exist with the tribe


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> You looking for me @wokei?
> 
> Yup...you came prepared with the right attire...sort this guy out..lol...U da man


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> BTW everything you named are amazeballs.




Yeah,incl analytical bwavz B2.....


----------



## Baycode

Review of TTpod T1E and Senn ie800 is next to each other on the front page of Head-Fi


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> Review of TTpod T1E and Senn ie800 is next to each other on the front page of Head-Fi




twister6 just posted about this over at TTPOD T1E thread...now that is ironic


----------



## bhazard

Starting to think the XE800 is slightly better than the Havi. Seems to have a little more detail, and has a more pleasant bass.


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> @twister6 just posted about this over at TTPOD T1E thread...now that is ironic


 
  
 I got some b@lls and just emailed my Senns contact if I can get IE800 review sample to compare to T1E (battle of $800 vs $40) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm pretty sure I will never hear from him back again...
  
 Btw, welcome to Havi club, Wokei!  It's about time!  For sure, that beast needs amping, but not everything makes it shine.  It worked great straight from HO of my AP100 and with LO from any DAP connected to E11k.  But last night I hooked it up to E10k connected to my laptop, and it sounded bleh.  Was a bit surprised, but I guess that pair up wasn't gellin' like magellan


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Starting to think the XE800 is slightly better than the Havi. Seems to have a little more detail, and has a more pleasant bass.


 

 and I think you already mentioned it's (XE800) better or on par with GR07BE?


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> and I think you already mentioned it's (XE800) better or on par with GR07BE?


 
 It is the GR07BE inside, driver and all, just tuned differently. Better than the GR07BE I say, based on the nicer design and SQ upgrade.


----------



## Bananiq

lynx121 said:


> Hi. I currently own Brainwavz B2, can anyone of you give a comparison between B2 and Havi B3? Also, my gr07be is on the way, how does Havi B3 compared to it? Please convince me that I don't need Havi B3 anymore as I have already spent my money on gr07be, ttpod t1e, and kc06a


 

 Hi,
  
 I own B2 and B3  ..... B2 is much brighter, analytical dual BA IEM. It has plenty of microdetails and overall thinner presentation. However B3 is balanced, but warmer compared to B2. Much better bass and soundstage. B3 is overall much enjoyable than B2. If you listen to B3 and you like the music you just turn the volume up and up and you hear all the frequencies that you like without the harshness. I have a feeling that B3 sounds the louder the better  On the other hand you can't crank up the volume for B2 otherwise you would be killed of the treble.
 I ordered T1E and XE800 on the list.
 I love this thread.


----------



## gyx11

bhazard said:


> Starting to think the XE800 is slightly better than the Havi. Seems to have a little more detail, and has a more pleasant bass.


 


 I've been fighting off the T1E temptation so hard, and even worse, the XE800 is harder to resist because I've always wanted to try out the GR07 series.

 I think this might be the tipping point. I'd appreciate any links to the most affordable and reliable place I can get these from.

 Sometimes it's better to give into temptation rather than to survive the sleepless nights of wrestling between desire and self-conscience ):


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> I got some b@lls and just emailed my Senns contact if I can get IE800 review sample to compare to T1E (battle of $800 vs $40)    I'm pretty sure I will never hear from him back again...
> 
> Btw, welcome to Havi club, Wokei!  It's about time!  For sure, that beast needs amping, but not everything makes it shine.  It worked great straight from HO of my AP100 and with LO from any DAP connected to E11k.  But last night I hooked it up to E10k connected to my laptop, and it sounded bleh.  Was a bit surprised, but I guess that pair up wasn't gellin' like magellan




Yup...you got to have matador balls to do that....haha

Me only source is zip clip only...so it has to be pair with me NX1 and Little Bear amp...they seem work well...still waiting for Fiio X1 or AP100(a bit over me budget)....so me will have to get back to you for some pointers later..


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Yup...you got to have matador balls to do that....haha
> 
> Me only source is zip clip only...so it has to be pair with me NX1 and Little Bear amp...they seem work well...still waiting for Fiio X1 or AP100(a bit over me budget)....so me will have to get back to you for some pointers later..


 

 With Clip + NX1 - you are all set!  AP100 is 3x more expensive than X1.  The sound will be better, but X1 is FUN to use 100x more.  Don't have NX1 yet, but I'm pretty sure paired up with X1 switched to LO port - it will sound damn good!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lendmeurears has a eBay store that sells GR07BE for $130. That's the cheapest and least hassle place I've found. 

Aliexpress has the t1e for $35 usd. Only drawback is it takes a month to get them usually. If you want them sooner go through Penonaudio


----------



## koreanzombie

salmonelas said:


> Hello Headfiers!!!
> Im posting this photos so i can help future buyers of this IEMS to see how the fit and look on the ears BUT remberer,YMMV,im 1.90 cm tall so those who have smaller ears may have a bit problem with bigger housings.
> 
> TTPOD T1E
> ...


 
  
 Great work dude, now I want your impressions (how you rank them) and a review on all of them


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> With Clip + NX1 - you are all set!  AP100 is 3x more expensive than X1.  The sound will be better, but X1 is FUN to use 100x more.  Don't have NX1 yet, but I'm pretty sure paired up with X1 switched to LO port - it will sound damn good!




I am actually very or more than pleased with how well NX1+ Zip....just very contented with it...until budget allows...me think X1 will be me next dap...thanks man


----------



## Wokei

Me just wanna say this thread rocks and we have some of the best friendliest...helpful people in headfi..


----------



## ZapX629

wokei said:


> Me just wanna say this thread rocks and we have some of the best friendliest...helpful people in headfi..


 
 Yep, this thread is definitely one of the best long term subs and full of awesome people. Thanks again to bhazard.


----------



## Hisoundfi

A picture of what a Chinese/Asian brand discovery thread convention would look like. I'll hand out balloons, compliments of the tribal council


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Whoever recommended the Beevo BV-HM710... thank you. This thing sounds awesome, and it's only $15.
> 
> It passed the "Slayer - Reign in Blood" test already. If I can make out all the instruments clearly while listening to this album, the headphone/IEM in question passes the test. The Beevo passes with flying colors.
> 
> http://www.focalprice.com/EP0456W/beevo_BV_HM710_3.5_mm_On_ear_Foldable_Headphones_with_Microphone_White.html




My pairs came in today. Unfortunately my wife was around when I opened the package and she was not exactly thrilled when she noticed not one, but two identical pairs of yet another new headphone


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> My pairs came in today. Unfortunately my wife was around when I opened the package and she was not exactly thrilled when she noticed not one, but two identical pairs of yet another new headphone


"suprise honey, I bought us matching headphones. Now we can go to Walmart and get our pictures taken wearing them"

Or something like that...


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> "suprise honey, I bought us matching headphones. Now we can go to Walmart and get our pictures taken wearing them"
> 
> Or something like that...




Lol, I can see that you're not married yet 

I honestly think that she has realized that resistance is futile and she will be assimilated......


----------



## Salmonelas

@koreanzombie thanks.sure think but everything is been mentioned about those iems especially about T1e and Havi.Soundmagic and Vsd1s are older iems and there out way better for the same price now.But for a quick rundown...

1.Havi B3 Pro1.Just amazing.No competition with the other IEMS.

2.T1e. Amazing bass ,fun factor, for me very good for metal and alternative because of in your face mids.

3.Vsd1s.Nice separation and ss,clarity and amazingly female voices.

4.Soundmagic E10.Nice bass but not on the level of the others in terms of quality.I guess when it came out it would be very good iem but now you get better with the same or a little above money


----------



## Hisoundfi

I know I'm probably super late to the party, but I'm also too lazy to read through 438 pages to find an answer, so I'll just ask... 

Is there any oem brands (takstar, superlux ect.) that have sq that rivals or bests the sq of the ATH-M50? 

I wanna jam some Asian cans but they honestly aren't worth a purchase if they can't outperform the ATH-M50. 

Thanks in advance

Uh oh, I said Asian cans, I think that's going to inspire Wokei to post a pic, just a hunch.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I know I'm probably super late to the party, but I'm also too lazy to read through 438 pages to find an answer, so I'll just ask...
> 
> Is there any oem brands (takstar, superlux ect.) that have sq that rivals or bests the sq of the ATH-M50?
> 
> ...




I've not heard the M50's but the best Asian cans I've come across so far are Takstar Pro80, Superlux HD662f and thee Don Scorpio Dolphin's. Since I prefer open cans at home I like the Dolphins the best since they're highly portable and have a great sound signature to listenend to on the move but the other two are also very good headphones. 

bhazard have tried a lot more than me and can probably make the list longer.

I'm also very curious about how the Beevos will turn out in the end.....


----------



## indieman

Not sure since I've not heard either, but the takstar pro80 are closed like m50, and from what people have claimed are probably equal or greater in sound quality... hope someone else can chime in as I'm very interested in pro80!
​ ​


----------



## Hisoundfi

The takstar hi2050 looks really comfortable. If anyone can chime in on the sq of these or the pro80 I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> The takstar hi2050 looks really comfortable. If anyone can chime in on the sq of these or the pro80 I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks




The Pro80's are said by most (all?) to be better. Comfort should be identical on them. You'll need to get a new pair of pads (preferable HM5 ones) and you're ready to go.


----------



## koreanzombie

salmonelas said:


> @koreanzombie thanks.sure think but everything is been mentioned about those iems especially about T1e and Havi.Soundmagic and Vsd1s are older iems and there out way better for the same price now.But for a quick rundown...
> 
> 1.Havi B3 Pro1.Just amazing.No competition with the other IEMS.
> 
> ...


 
 No, lol i talked myself out of buying the b3's when lmue had the 18% discount. I might have to get them when there on special offer. But the thing is I might have trouble with the fit, in those pictures they do look pretty big and chunky.


----------



## indieman

I found this post; it's convinced me to get the pro80 next!
 Originally Posted by *H20Fidelity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 After reading the above members comments I went ahead and tried Trakstar Pro 80 out of curiosity. I could pick them up in Australia for $69, when they arrived I was overly impressed with the packaging. You get an awesome carry case, / storage box, a soft pouch, manual, and 3.5 to 6.3 adapter. Not only that, the sound these headphones put out is *very very *good, I was absolutely dumb fonded when I heard them through my Studio V. They're clear, detailed, bass is solid, treble extended. I've never heard of such excellent value in my entire time on Head-fi.

 Highly recommend people give them a try because what the above members have said is true and if it wasn't for checking dleblanc343 profile and seeing some of the gear he owned I probably wouldn't of gone ahead, it was his post that made me even more curious and have some faith in the purchase but I didn't expect this much sound quality. If you can get the Trakstar Pro 80 without a doubt try them, they're giving my Yamaha MT220 studio monitors a good run in most areas. Highly highly recommend.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Hello so which IEM would you guys recomend for EDM, Rap, HardDance, all bass heavy music, I like a sound thats fun to listen to I am considering to get the Ostry KC06A with a Fiio E11K but now I'm thinking if there is better for around the same price. Whay I like is a very detaild, clear natural sound but with a bass that still hiys really hard.


----------



## indieman

Probably the ttpod t1-e, most people say it's very detailed bass, good for edm/hard hitting bass music... I can't say for sure as mine haven't arrived yet! Right now I use meelectronics m6, sparkly treble and punchy deep bass make it epic for electronic music! Somewhat veiled/recessed mids make rock/vocals not as upfront though 
  
 As for fiio e11, not sure if better deal... topping nx1 is cheaper...
  
 Hey guys does anyone know if the fiio e6 is still considered relevant?


----------



## ZapX629

hardstyleloco96 said:


> Hello so which IEM would you guys recomend for EDM, Rap, HardDance, all bass heavy music, I like a sound thats fun to listen to I am considering to get the Ostry KC06A with a Fiio E11K but now I'm thinking if there is better for around the same price. Whay I like is a very detaild, clear natural sound but with a bass that still hiys really hard.


 
 If you're going to spend that much, I'd just get a GR07BE for $120 and forget the amp. It'll be better than the other stuff. If you still want to get an amp, maybe the TTPOD T1E.


----------



## indieman

How does e11 compare to nx1 I'm curious?


----------



## twister6

indieman said:


> Not sure since I've not heard either, but the takstar pro80 are closed like m50, and from what people have claimed are probably equal or greater in sound quality... hope someone else can chime in as I'm very interested in pro80!
> ​  ​


 
  
 That Takstar pair looks VERY Beyerdynamic inspired, especially their signature y-fork.


----------



## lynx121

hisoundfi said:


> IMHO...
> 
> GR07BE > Havi b3 pro1 > T1E > Kc06a
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. Btw, what happened to your avatar? Didn't want to be a space goat anymore?  I didn't recognize you until I read your name lol.
  


bananiq said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own B2 and B3 ..... B2 is much brighter, analytical dual BA IEM. It has plenty of microdetails and overall thinner presentation. However B3 is balanced, but warmer compared to B2. Much better bass and soundstage. B3 is overall much enjoyable than B2. If you listen to B3 and you like the music you just turn the volume up and up and you hear all the frequencies that you like without the harshness. I have a feeling that B3 sounds the louder the better  On the other hand you can't crank up the volume for B2 otherwise you would be killed of the treble.


 
  
 I see, thanks! The thing is I like dem cymbals crashing and crispiness of guitars of coldplay's tracks, so cranking up the volume for the B2 ain't no problem for me. I think I'll pass on the B3 for now since the only source I got is my LG G2. I have C&C BH2 but I don't like using an amp while traveling, I only use it either at home or office with my pro80.
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## Hisoundfi

lynx121 said:


> Thanks. Btw, what happened to your avatar? Didn't want to be a space goat anymore?  I didn't recognize you until I read your name lol.




The goat is on vacation. 

I've been jamming the h3 so much, I thought I would make my favorite rig my avatar for a while. 

The h3 is such a treat to listen to, and only gets better with more time burned into it. Any of the talk about being too bassy and bloated are from people who didn't give it enough time tip rolling and didn't give them enough burn in. It's the most beautifully tuned IEM I've ever owned.


----------



## robervaul

*Hisoundfi, *could you say *XE800 >=* GR07BE > Havi b3 pro1 > T1E > Kc06a ??


----------



## Hisoundfi

robervaul said:


> *Hisoundfi, *could you say *XE800 >=* GR07BE > Havi b3 pro1 > T1E > Kc06a ??


I don't own the XE800. I wish I did, but I don't buy on tao bo, and aliexpress prices have been too high for my liking. 

Speaking of which, maybe people could share if they have seen these on the cheap anywhere.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> The goat is on vacation.
> 
> I've been jamming the h3 so much, I thought I would make my favorite rig my avatar for a while.
> 
> The h3 is such a treat to listen to, and only gets better with more time burned into it. Any of the talk about being too bassy and bloated are from people who didn't give it enough time tip rolling and didn't give them enough burn in. It's the most beautifully tuned IEM I've ever owned.


 
 Too funny.  Someone just asked me a question to compare T1E to H3 in my T1E review.  So, I replied back to post this question in T1E thread where YOU will chime in with a reply


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> I don't own the XE800. I wish I did, but I don't buy on tao bo, and aliexpress prices have been too high for my liking.
> 
> Speaking of which, maybe people could share if they have seen these on the cheap anywhere.


 
 I have an XE800 spare on the way that I don't really need. If you want it, it's yours at the price I paid.
  
 I doubt you'll see it that cheap for awhile, if ever again.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I have an XE800 spare on the way that I don't really need. If you want it, it's yours at the price I paid.
> 
> I doubt you'll see it that cheap for awhile, if ever again.


Sounds good I'll pm you in a bit


----------



## robervaul

hisoundfi said:


> Sounds good I'll pm you in a bit


 
 Soon a comparative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 XE800 vs GR07BE


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Too funny.  Someone just asked me a question to compare T1E to H3 in my T1E review.  So, I replied back to post this question in T1E thread where YOU will chime in with a reply


Honestly, T1-E is a poor man's h3 in terms of sound. They are tuned very similarly. H3 has better details, separation, soundstage width, imaging, and sounds more refined and balanced. 

T1E has better bass, soundstage depth, more forward mids. 

Treble is similar in terms of extension. 

If you want an idea of what the h3 sounds like, listen to the t1e and turn the midrange down a bit. Then refine it a little bit and you will have the h3. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## gyx11

Crap. I would jump on a pair of XE800 if anyone else has if near it's original $45 price.

If anyone is selling theirs or knows where to get em, hit me up with a PM. 

Much appreciated


----------



## spurxiii

Oh god I just ordered the Havis also


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Oh god I just ordered the Havis also




Look how the mighty have fallen ....welcome to Team Havi 

You will be amazed !


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

robervaul said:


> Soon a comparative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 A comparison between the XE800 and the GR07CE will come even sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## deltronzero

It helps that most people were able to pick up the XE800's for under $50 (I got mine for $45 shipped) which is an absolute steal.  I seriously haven't heard any IEM better than the XE800 in the 150-200 range.


----------



## bhazard

deltronzero said:


> It helps that most people were able to pick up the XE800's for under $50 (I got mine for $45 shipped) which is an absolute steal.  I seriously haven't heard any IEM better than the XE800 in the 150-200 range.


 
 Yep. It's like the Havi and XE800 are fighting for the best values of all time. Spent under $100 for both and have sold off or lost interest in everything else I had, some over $300+.
  
 Amazingly enough, there's still plenty more we don't know about or haven't tried yet. That's what this thread is for, collectively finding them and destroying (and saving) wallets one set at a time.


----------



## ZapX629

Figured I'd repost this in here since there are so many helpful people. I'm looking to get a new IEM for a family member for her birthday. She listens to mostly classic rock, alternative, and singer/songwriter stuff. She prefers clarity and instrument separation above anything. I was thinking maybe the T1 would be a good one to try, or maybe even the T1E. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mochill

Havi b3 pro 1^


----------



## ZapX629

Havis would be good if I could find a used pair. Only problem is no amp and I don't want to spend over 50 bucks.


----------



## mochill

Vsonic vc02, kc06, t1,xe800


----------



## ZapX629

All things I was considering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Also can get a pair of Tenores for around $40. How do those compare? I've heard they can have some quality issues.


----------



## mochill

Sold my tenore , havi is way better and so is all the listed above iem


----------



## gyx11

mochill said:


> Sold my tenore , havi is way better and so is all the listed above iem




mochill I thought you loved the tenores! which was why you sold your original B3 and Ostries?

was it after you got your DX90 and NX1?


----------



## Exesteils

deltronzero said:


> It helps that most people were able to pick up the XE800's for under $50 (I got mine for $45 shipped) which is an absolute steal.  I seriously haven't heard any IEM better than the XE800 in the 150-200 range.




Currently the cheapest "reliable" price of taobao for them is around 490rmb, or $80 usd. 

Of course, there are cheaper, but I wouldn't buy from those without any feedback.


----------



## Hisoundfi

gyx11 said:


> mochill I thought you loved the tenores! which was why you sold your original B3 and Ostries?
> 
> was it after you got your DX90 and NX1?


Lol I wasn't going to say anything but now the cat's out of the bag. 

You sold all your gear and joined the tenore cult in the midst of starting the kc06a thread lol

Just goes to show that iems are like women, as things get more serious and committed you start to see flaws and that hotty down the street you used to talk to is suddenly super sexy once again


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Lol I wasn't going to say anything but now the cat's out of the bag.
> 
> You sold all your gear and joined the tenore cult in the midst of starting the kc06a thread lol
> 
> Just goes to show that iems are like women, as things get more serious and committed you start to see flaws and that hotty down the street you used to talk to is suddenly super sexy once again




+ funny


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

zapx629 said:


> Figured I'd repost this in here since there are so many helpful people. I'm looking to get a new IEM for a family member for her birthday. She listens to mostly classic rock, alternative, and singer/songwriter stuff. She prefers clarity and instrument separation above anything. I was thinking maybe the T1 would be a good one to try, or maybe even the T1E. Anyone have any suggestions?



 

I haven't listened to the Having but if we are taking unamped, the KC06 is probably your best bet. It's very clear sounding, it has the best instrument separation i'be ever heard from a sub 100$ item and it excels at vocal reproduction.


----------



## ZapX629

How bad is the isolation on the Ostry? I've heard it isn't too great, but the sounds quality sounds very tempting.


----------



## rontant

Here is another one I found: SENDIY. Please share your impressions if you have any of Sendiy's model.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39166421008&ali_refid=a3_430258_1007:1105279743:7:412087414_0_100:e160b1f71844a44fb72be588866c421b&ali_trackid=1_e160b1f71844a44fb72be588866c421b&spm=0.0.0.0.LGKdAW


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

zapx629 said:


> How bad is the isolation on the Ostry? I've heard it isn't too great, but the sounds quality sounds very tempting.



 

It's double vented so it's below average. It's not the best option for commuting but it's bearable with a good seal.


----------



## rontant

zapx629 said:


> Figured I'd repost this in here since there are so many helpful people. I'm looking to get a new IEM for a family member for her birthday. She listens to mostly classic rock, alternative, and singer/songwriter stuff. She prefers clarity and instrument separation above anything. I was thinking maybe the T1 would be a good one to try, or maybe even the T1E. Anyone have any suggestions?


 
  
 If I were you, I would just get her a Mi Piston 2.1 IF Edition. As a winner of Germany Design award, it comes with a very nice elegant plastic box that smells like chocolate. I am sure she will like it. T1 and Havi are great but they may look too big for her.


----------



## rontant

@ZapX629 Oops... I forgot you had said your piece about Piston in the Piston thread. I retract my recommendation then.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

I'm going to stick with the KC06A I don't know what it is but theres something I like about them.


----------



## Shawn71

rontant said:


> @ZapX629
> Oops... I forgot you had said your piece about Piston in the Piston thread. I retract my recommendation then.




And he also posted her sound preference.....


----------



## Pastapipo

zapx629 said:


> Figured I'd repost this in here since there are so many helpful people. I'm looking to get a new IEM for a family member for her birthday. She listens to mostly classic rock, alternative, and singer/songwriter stuff. She prefers clarity and instrument separation above anything. I was thinking maybe the T1 would be a good one to try, or maybe even the T1E. Anyone have any suggestions?




I've got the same music taste. You could off course get the long forgotten LG Quadbeat, ticks all the boxes. 
The moe SS01 are the clearest iems I've heard with excellent separation, but I find them too V shaped for indie/alternative. 
Separation on the T1E is great, but I think they are not on par with the others mentioned.


----------



## Ap616

...


----------



## Ap616

gyx11 said:


> I've been fighting off the T1E temptation so hard, and even worse, the XE800 is harder to resist because I've always wanted to try out the GR07 series.
> 
> I think this might be the tipping point. I'd appreciate any links to the most affordable and reliable place I can get these from.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to give into temptation rather than to survive the sleepless nights of wrestling between desire and self-conscience ):


 
 Get it! Get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The T1-E and Havi are both the bomb in my opinion. Great compliments. Want to try the XE800, but I don't deal with taobao like Hisoundfi as well and don't have/use Paypal right now either so can't buy from a HF member... :/
  


hisoundfi said:


> "suprise honey, I bought us matching headphones. Now we can go to Walmart and get our pictures taken wearing them"
> 
> Or something like that...


 
 +


peter123 said:


> Lol, I can see that you're not married yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I lol'd...
  


hisoundfi said:


> I know I'm probably super late to the party, but I'm also too lazy to read through 438 pages to find an answer, so I'll just ask...
> 
> Is there any oem brands (takstar, superlux ect.) that have sq that rivals or bests the sq of the ATH-M50?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dude, the Yamaha HPH-200 are great for the price at $80(msrp $200) and would beat the M50 methinks, but they're open and on ear so probably no go at home with the fiance(wife) in the future. The Philips Uptown also would beat M50 I think and someone else could assure/back me up on that, but they went up in price on Amazon. Even better when they were 75 ish dollars, still good at $90-120. I bought mine new at $150 and still liked em for the while I had them. Takstar Pro80 with HM5 pads seems like a popular solid recommendation imo. Hope you find some M50 "beaters" for cheaper! Signature wise whatcha looking for? Open, closed? Circum, supra?


----------



## erudite

ap616 said:


> Dude, the Yamaha HPH-200 are great for the price at $80(msrp $200) and would beat the M50 methinks, but they're open and on ear so probably no go at home with the fiance(wife) in the future. The Philips Uptown also would beat M50 I think and someone else could assure/back me up on that, but they went up in price on Amazon. Even better when they were 75-ish dollars, still good at $90-120. Takstar Pro80 with HM5 pads seems like a popular solid recommendation imo. Hope you find some M50 "beaters" for cheaper!


 
  
 are these the uptowns you are referring to:
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHL5905BK-10-CitiScape-Headphone-Brown/dp/B0077860BG


----------



## Ap616

erudite said:


> are these the uptowns you are referring to:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHL5905BK-10-CitiScape-Headphone-Brown/dp/B0077860BG


 
 Yep! I had them and thought the comfort & sound were *great* for the price. They replaced the M50 on a hp review website. Also I agree with this dude http://www.head-fi.org/products/philips-shl5905bk-28-citiscape-uptown/reviews/11377 minus I don't think they have very bright highs, but still pretty balanced and noticeable. They are a little warmer imo, but that is from memory. Also not super loud from a phone but an amp or laptop would do it justice I think volume wise.
  
...and you can also read about it some here towards the bottom(cover pros: MusicSeal is NOT a gimmick, works amazingly like almost full volume no leak, really quite amazing and the couple cons: like useless volume adjuster, which is not to be touched once left all the way up --not loud still-- cause of imbalance issues & and no removable cable) http://www.head-fi.org/a/head-fi-buying-guide-over-ear-headphones-3


----------



## Ap616

Also here is the Amazon US prices for anyone: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=philips+citiscape+%22uptown%22&rh=n%3A172282%2Ck%3Aphilips+citiscape+%22uptown%22


----------



## Kamakahah

The HPH-200 is my go-to around the house on ear. It's one of those headphones that I can't see myself getting rid of, maybe ever.

It's comfort and has great sound. Only thing I don't like much is the cable. I'll probably recable it in the future.


----------



## wkkm007

Dita?


----------



## Samehada

Bought this year following asian IEMs and would rank them:
  
 ATH IM02 > Tenore > TTPOD T1E > Havi B3 Pro1
  
 wondering if I should try to get my hands on the Ostry or Sony MH1 as a Tenore replacement, I sadly have 2 broken sets of them.


----------



## erudite

ap616 said:


> Yep! I had them and thought the comfort & sound were *great* for the price. They replaced the M50 on a hp review website. Also I agree with this dude http://www.head-fi.org/products/philips-shl5905bk-28-citiscape-uptown/reviews/11377 minus I don't think they have very bright highs, but still pretty balanced and noticeable. They are a little warmer imo, but that is from memory. Also not super loud from a phone but an amp or laptop would do it justice I think volume wise.
> 
> ...and you can also read about it some here towards the bottom(cover pros: MusicSeal is NOT a gimmick, works amazingly like almost full volume no leak, really quite amazing and the couple cons: like useless volume adjuster, which is not to be touched once left all the way up --not loud still-- cause of imbalance issues & and no removable cable) http://www.head-fi.org/a/head-fi-buying-guide-over-ear-headphones-3


 
  
 Cool, many thanks for the info.
  
 I have read comments about volume being low, I would be driving them with a cell phone - un amped - do you think they would be too quiet?
  
 essentially I am looking for a pair of over ears for when I am travelling and for occasional use at home


----------



## Charliemotta

indieman said:


> Not sure since I've not heard either, but the takstar pro80 are closed like m50, and from what people have claimed are probably equal or greater in sound quality... hope someone else can chime in as I'm very interested in pro80!
> ​ ​


 
 Same here... it will be my next purchase.  ♫ ♫ ♫


----------



## twister6

samehada said:


> Bought this year following asian IEMs and would rank them:
> 
> ATH IM02 > Tenore > TTPOD T1E > Havi B3 Pro1
> 
> wondering if I should try to get my hands on the Ostry or Sony MH1 as a Tenore replacement, I sadly have 2 broken sets of them.


 
  
 Wow, Havi at the bottom of the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wondering what is your source and if you are amping it up.  But either way, we all hear things differently, and there is nothing wrong with having individual preferences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Since IM02 is at the top of your list, you probably prefer analytical bright sound.  You gonna like Doppios as well, a similar dual BA tuning as IM02.  Another one you might enjoy, if you like a bright vivid sound, is Altone 200 hybrids where you also get a bonus dynamic driver that kicks bass arse!


----------



## gyx11

I tried the IM04 and the CKR9 at a Comex IT Show today. Granted, the Audio Technica booth was right next to this guy who was babbling on about special prices for tablets, which didn't make for too conducive a listening experience...

I really really liked the CKR9. Paid special attention to the timbre after Syed mentioned how it bested the Havi B3. Well, I can't say about how it stacked against the B3, but it was very very impressive. Bass was clean, thumpy and hit with great authority. Mids were perfectly placed to my liking, and the highs were very slightly sibilant in the treble region. Clarity and detail were top notch. Imaging and soundstage were very good too, quite close to the B3 from memory.

The IM04s were much less impressive to my ears. To me they sounded too dark for my liking. I didn't have much time with them as I was leaving the event, but nothing in particular was impressive about them.


----------



## gyx11

Certainly not for what I would expect for it's price anyway


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

spurxiii said:


> Can't beat these as headphone stands for $5.
> 
> On another note, all my cans have HM5 pads. They're that good


 

 Hello,
 do you have these pads on HE-400 (HiFiman)? On what else are you using them? Easy to install?
 Thanks,


----------



## robervaul

http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/articles/introducing-the-t10i-in-ear-headphone-release/

 http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones/t10i.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Post&utm_campaign=T10i%20Launch


----------



## Grayson73

samehada said:


> Bought this year following asian IEMs and would rank them:
> 
> ATH IM02 > Tenore > TTPOD T1E > Havi B3 Pro1
> 
> wondering if I should try to get my hands on the Ostry or Sony MH1 as a Tenore replacement, I sadly have 2 broken sets of them.


 
 Wow, can you give some explanation on this ranking, specifically Tenore, T1E, and B3 Pro 1?  IM02 too expensive


----------



## mochill

http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones/t10i.html?utm_source=Head-Fi&utm_medium=Announcement&utm_campaign=T10i%20Launch

Damn sexy <3.......gonna get them.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

gyx11 said:


> I tried the IM04 and the CKR9 at a Comex IT Show today. Granted, the Audio Technica booth was right next to this guy who was babbling on about special prices for tablets, which didn't make for too conducive a listening experience...
> 
> I really really liked the CKR9. Paid special attention to the timbre after Syed mentioned how it bested the Havi B3. Well, I can't say about how it stacked against the B3, but it was very very impressive. Bass was clean, thumpy and hit with great authority. Mids were perfectly placed to my liking, and the highs were very slightly sibilant in the treble region. Clarity and detail were top notch. Imaging and soundstage were very good too, quite close to the B3 from memory.
> 
> The IM04s were much less impressive to my ears. To me they sounded too dark for my liking. I didn't have much time with them as I was leaving the event, but nothing in particular was impressive about them.


 
 I have not tried any of the IM 02,03 and 04. I tried IM50 and 70 though I still thought the ckrs were on another level of its own. I have a feeling the ckrs are actually one of the best phones ath has ever made if not the best.Did you try ckr 10 though? Btw these ckrs uses the world first dual push pull driver mechanism, to me IMO they really need the burn in. I gave my ckrs a full week of burnin in and the bass got tighter and mids were even more clear hence more perceived details.I confirmed this when I went to the store again to try out the 10s and then compared the shops 9s to my 9s lol


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones/t10i.html?utm_source=Head-Fi&utm_medium=Announcement&utm_campaign=T10i%20Launch
> 
> Damn sexy <3.......gonna get them.


 

*mochill*, $199.95 are you ready?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 selling all IEM´s in 1, 2 , 3.


----------



## Kamakahah

robervaul said:


> *mochill*, $199.95 are you ready?   :rolleyes:
> 
> selling all IEM´s in 1, 2 , 3.




This gave me a good chuckle. So true.


----------



## ZapX629

mochill said:


> http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones/t10i.html?utm_source=Head-Fi&utm_medium=Announcement&utm_campaign=T10i%20Launch
> 
> Damn sexy <3.......gonna get them.


 
 HEY! That's not an Asian brand. You can't just turn your back on us like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But damn, those do look sexy...
  
 Anyway, in reference to my earlier question, after doing a bunch of research I think the Ostrys look like they'd make her happy and I found a pair of gold editions for $40 thanks to dannybai. I'll compare them to the VSD3S (which is my favorite budget-fi IEM) and see what works best for those genres and gift the ones that suit her style best. Thanks for the help as always, guys.


----------



## bhazard

rontant said:


> Here is another one I found: SENDIY. Please share your impressions if you have any of Sendiy's model.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39166421008&ali_refid=a3_430258_1007:1105279743:7:412087414_0_100:e160b1f71844a44fb72be588866c421b&ali_trackid=1_e160b1f71844a44fb72be588866c421b&spm=0.0.0.0.LGKdAW


 
 This actually looks very good.


----------



## mochill

Not selling anything ... Only buying


----------



## Ap616

samehada said:


> Bought this year following asian IEMs and would rank them:
> 
> ATH IM02 > Tenore > TTPOD T1E > Havi B3 Pro1
> 
> wondering if I should try to get my hands on the Ostry or Sony MH1 as a Tenore replacement, I sadly have 2 broken sets of them.


 
 Hmm, I would think the T1-E is somewhat similar to MH1 but better and an upgrade while being a little different signature wise. Tenore is supposed to be even more similar to MH1, but again, an upgrade sq wise... tho it won't do you any good if your Tenores are broken... :/ So MH1 might be a similar but more reliable slight downgrade with an annoying cable from what I've gathered.
 B3 is more similar to Ostry, but better when properly driven so no point in getting the Ostrys unless you like a little brightness, more fatigue potential, & more thinness over naturalness, a hair of warmth, neutrality, and big deep soundstage.
  
 Also, I like the T1-E and B3 better than the Tenore personally.
  


erudite said:


> Cool, many thanks for the info.
> 
> I have read comments about volume being low, I would be driving them with a cell phone - un amped - do you think they would be too quiet?
> 
> essentially I am looking for a pair of over ears for when I am travelling and for occasional use at home


 
 Np. It would be good for traveling and home. Comfortable minus a little heat/stuffy after long periods, isolating, *really* durable. They are only pretty quiet at low to moderate volumes(better at high), but the isolation is good & the music seal is even better. And if you turn the volume slider up and make sure the ears sound balanced then don't touch it again. Then only ever control it with your source.
 I could turn them all the way up for a while and listen for a while no problem. I think I listened to them at 12-14/15 most of the time on Droid 2 Global back in the day. I wouldn't say they are power hungry at all, just not too sensitive. Also, if you use an app like PowerAmp music player you could use the pre-amp for a little extra volume if need be. What kind of phone do you have? Because some are louder than others...


----------



## erudite

ap616 said:


> PowerAmp music player you could use the pre-amp for a little extra volume if need be. What kind of phone do you have? Because some are louder than others...


 
  
 Good point - I just bought a coolpad f1 which has anES9018 DAC audio chip and it's pretty loud. 
  
I'm currently trying to decide between the UE 6000 (refurbished) £50 ($80) and the Uptowns (new) - £40 ($60)


----------



## spurxiii

oopswrongplanet said:


> Hello,
> do you have these pads on HE-400 (HiFiman)? On what else are you using them? Easy to install?
> Thanks,




Its a bit of a tight fit for the HE500s but it does fit. They're also on my TH600 and my CAL2 and my now sold Pro80s


----------



## Ap616

erudite said:


> Good point - I just bought a coolpad f1 which has anES9018 DAC audio chip and it's pretty loud.
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide between the UE 6000 (refurbished) £50 ($80) and the Uptowns (new) - £40 ($60)


 
 For the price the UE6000 are supposed to be good, but I have read they are just pretty good with nothing really standing out or wowing you. Noticeably good for the big discount I've read; it's why it's so popular I think. $200 vs. $150 msrp. The CitiScape Uptown should be less leaky, dunno about comfort on UE6000, also the Philips will probably be more durable and fun too. I would go for the Philips, they are kinda like a hidden gem that should get more credit minus non-removable cable and crappy volume slider. Plus they look sick and classy to me.


----------



## erudite

ap616 said:


> For the price the UE6000 are supposed to be good, but I have read they are just pretty good with nothing really standing out or wowing you. Noticeably good for the big discount I've read; it's why it's so popular I think. $200 vs. $150 msrp. The CitiScape Uptown should be less leaky, dunno about comfort on UE6000, also the Philips will probably be more durable and fun too. I would go for the Philips, they are kinda like a hidden gem that should get more credit minus non-removable cable and crappy volume slider. Plus they look sick and classy to me.


 
  
  
 You sold me! Thanks for all the help!
  
 Just got a pair on Amazon Prime - should land on Saturday!
  
 Managed to land a pair without the sliding volume control - just a mic!
  
 Thanks again


----------



## Pastapipo

erudite said:


> You sold me! Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Just got a pair on Amazon Prime - should land on Saturday!
> 
> ...





www.head-fi.org/t/732364/eu-uk-philips-fidelio-x1

What about this? Located in Great Britain.


----------



## peter123

erudite said:


> Good point - I just bought a coolpad f1 which has an[COLOR=51AADA]ES9018 [/COLOR][COLOR=51AADA]DAC[/COLOR][COLOR=4E565E] audio chip and it's pretty loud. [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=4E565E]I'm currently trying to decide between the UE 6000 (refurbished) £50 ($80) and the Uptowns (new) - £40 ($60)[/COLOR]




If you're not in to dark, congested sound with lack of soundstage I'd stay away from the ue6000's. Theyve got great isolation though but the anc is ajoke. I've only demoed the Uptowns in stores a couple of times and although I was not overly impressed of them they're certainly better than the ue6000.

Takstar Pro80 are superior to both though but not great for portable use. Don't Scorpio Dolphins would be my pick for portable.

Just my opinions......


----------



## ZapX629

Yeah, the Uptowns are a great set. I have a pair (they're for sale, actually) and they never disappoint me. Maybe a little bass light for bassheads, but the soundstage is amazing for a closed phone and they're very warm and detailed.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> www.head-fi.org/t/732364/eu-uk-philips-fidelio-x1
> 
> What about this? Located in Great Britain.




Now that's a steal, if only I wasn't so set on those x2's


----------



## Waqar

Havi B3 pro I and the Yulong d200 =Love


----------



## erudite

pastapipo said:


> www.head-fi.org/t/732364/eu-uk-philips-fidelio-x1
> 
> What about this? Located in Great Britain.


 
  
 Thanks Pastapipo, you have tempted me but I guess these would be not great as a portable set?


----------



## Ap616

erudite said:


> You sold me! Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Just got a pair on Amazon Prime - should land on Saturday!
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! I hope you like them! Np. Oh, and did you get an updated black one or something? Because the Brown& Black($50 on eBay) and Silver&Brown have the crappy, annoying volume slider. The new black and all the cheaper Downtown colors(on-ear) don't have a slider, just mic and one multi-function button. That's nice you avoided it. Should be no channel imbalance fiddling now. Cheers


----------



## erudite

ap616 said:


> Nice! I hope you like them! Np. Oh, and did you get an updated black one or something? Because the Brown& Black($50 on eBay) and Silver&Brown have the crappy, annoying volume slider. The new black and all the cheaper Downtown colors(on-ear) don't have a slider, just mic and one multi-function button. That's nice you avoided it. Should be no channel imbalance fiddling now. Cheers


 
 I got these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHL5915GY-10-Headphones-Microphone-Marron-Gris/dp/B00HZGLAHO/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1409259731&sr=1-4&keywords=philips+uptown


----------



## Ap616

pastapipo said:


> www.head-fi.org/t/732364/eu-uk-philips-fidelio-x1
> 
> What about this? Located in Great Britain.


 
 Wow, good deal for the X1. It's $264 on Amazon...
  


peter123 said:


> Now that's a steal, if only I wasn't so set on those x2's


 
 Haha, yep!!!
  


erudite said:


> Thanks Pastapipo, you have tempted me but I guess these would be not great as a portable set?


 
 They are open, so yes isolation and leakage would be not good. They are a home or quiet(no noise in the country) walking HP maybe. So yep, not a portable one.
  


erudite said:


> I got these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHL5915GY-10-Headphones-Microphone-Marron-Gris/dp/B00HZGLAHO/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1409259731&sr=1-4&keywords=philips+uptown


 
  
 Oh, I guess they have an updated silver and brown too. Hmm, it is SHL5915 instead of 5905. The originals were SHL5905BK & SHL5905GY. Then updated SHL5905FB. And now this one you bought too. Hope you enjoy them! Saturday is quick too


----------



## Samehada

twister6 said:


> Wow, Havi at the bottom of the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could possibly be as the DT880/600 is my fav fullsize at the moment. I was using my O2combo, Iphone 4s with LOD to C&C BH2/E11 and Sony Xperia Z2.


grayson73 said:


> Wow, can you give some explanation on this ranking, specifically Tenore, T1E, and B3 Pro 1?  IM02 too expensive


 
  
 IMO(!) the IM02 does everything better than the Havi. The lows have more impact by equal quantity, the mids and treble are crystal clear without being sibilant. The soundstage reminds me of my unique melody miracles. Not wide but good seperation and 3d imagination.
  
 The Havi are ok too, I like the lows alot and the mids are less forward sounding compared to the IM02. The Soundstage sounds wrong, like iam sitting in cave or something. The biggest problem is the sibilance for me. And that while coming from DT880 / IM02
  
 The Tenore for me(!) is the only IEM that was worth the hype and also the first IEM that I bought twice. Right amount of bass with good impact and quality to it. Never had IEMs that seal and fit that good. Too bad one driver died on my first set and the second set got a stereo tilt to the left , right driver is alot quieter.


----------



## twister6

samehada said:


> Could possibly be as the DT880/600 is my fav fullsize at the moment. I was using my O2combo, Iphone 4s with LOD to C&C BH2/E11 and Sony Xperia Z2.
> 
> IMO(!) the IM02 does everything better than the Havi. The lows have more impact by equal quantity, the mids and treble are crystal clear without being sibilant. The soundstage reminds me of my unique melody miracles. Not wide but good seperation and 3d imagination.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You need to check out SoundMagic HP150 - if you like DT880, it will blow your mind away though it's closed back (probably open back HP200 will be a better comparison).  After all, I heard SoundMagic makes drivers for Beyer 
  
 Regarding Havi vs IM02, I have to respectfully disagree with you regarding lows.  I had IM02 for 10 days before switching to IM03, and the biggest reason for that was sibilance and LACK of bass even after extensive tip rolling.  To my ears, IM02 had a great bass quality, very detailed, but absolutely neutral quantity.  In comparison, B3 Pro I has slightly enhanced bass, warmer sound signature, and to my ears it's more natural without being exaggerated bright like it was with IM02 (the same reason I got rid off Doppios).
  
 With soundstage, if anything Tenores had a wide reverbarated soundstage that was great, but exaggerated to my ears.  I liked those a lot, but too finicky with a fitment where I had to do a constant adjustment in my ear to get the best sound.  Their bass was great, though.
  
 But hey, we all hear sound differently, so it's OK to agree to disagree.  That's why I always like to add: YMMV


----------



## spurxiii

One came whoopee


----------



## indieman

zapx629 said:


> Figured I'd repost this in here since there are so many helpful people. I'm looking to get a new IEM for a family member for her birthday. She listens to mostly classic rock, alternative, and singer/songwriter stuff. She prefers clarity and instrument separation above anything. I was thinking maybe the T1 would be a good one to try, or maybe even the T1E. Anyone have any suggestions?


 
 MEElectronics has a new IEM coming out she might like. Supposed to have a balanced sound sig... I have a review sample on the way so can't testify to sound quality yet :/, but I've always been a big fan of MEE. First IEM comparing them to: t1-e! Lol
​  
 ​


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii

Nice whoopee ...any more incoming item ....?


----------



## spurxiii

The VSD3s sounds remarkably like the GR07BE on first listen. Other differences are the bass is a little less controlled, the highs are smoother but more rolled off and there is less details. It sits in between the VSD1s I tried and the GR07BE in SQ


----------



## spurxiii

Wokei I got 5 more IEMs coming


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Wokei I got 5 more IEMs coming




You are doin pretty well ..been buzy ...me have two ....Vivo and T1E ....

True audio warrior you are ....lol ...


----------



## Wokei

SyedZ2ez4

How about some impression on those sexceeeee.....Vivo EX800 ?


----------



## mochill

Organic is one way to describe them


----------



## ZapX629

spurxiii said:


> The VSD3s sounds remarkably like the GR07BE on first listen. Other differences are the bass is a little less controlled, the highs are smoother but more rolled off and there is less details. It sits in between the VSD1s I tried and the GR07BE in SQ


 
 Yep, that's exactly how I'd describe them. I actually found the treble slightly hotter than the BE, weirdly enough, but that's pretty much exactly how I found those 3 Vsonic phones. The VSD5 and 7 are gonna be good.


----------



## Wokei

mochill when will you get your dgs1000. ,...? That is one i m waiting for some impressions ....cheers man ...any other incoming item other than this !


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> @mochill when will you get your dgs1000. ,...? That is one i m waiting for some impressions ....cheers man ...any other incoming item other than this !


 
  
 Penonaudio got DGS100 in store yesterday, so we are all waiting for shipment   I'm also waiting for Huawei Honor headphones (will see how good it will sound for under $20, and hopefully it's not another IUNU disaster I had to throw in a garbage), and been searching different sources to score XE800 under $60 (still looking).  Also, Senns rep promised to send me one of their new CX models for review, the one they are planning to introduce at IFA.  So, those are my upcoming phones...


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Penonaudio got DGS100 in store yesterday, so we are all waiting for shipment   I'm also waiting for Huawei Honor headphones (will see how good it will sound for under $20, and hopefully it's not another IUNU disaster I had to throw in a garbage), and been searching different sources to score XE800 under $60 (still looking).  Also, Senns rep promised to send me one of their new CX models for review, the one they are planning to introduce at IFA.  So, those are my upcoming phones...




Cheers man ...that Huawei iem surely got the " come baby ...come closer ..look at me " .....sexceeee lookin ...hopefully the sound part live up to too ...lol

Also did yr contact at Senn .,agreed to the battle of T1E vs IE800 ...hahahaaaa lol

Thanks mate ..always lookin forward to reviews from you ..good sir !


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Cheers man ...that Huawei iem surely got the " come baby ...come closer ..look at me " .....sexceeee lookin ...hopefully the sound part live up to too ...lol
> 
> Also did yr contact at Senn .,agreed to the battle of T1E vs IE800 ...hahahaaaa lol
> 
> Thanks mate ..always lookin forward to reviews from you ..good sir !


 
  
 That's exactly how IUNU "looked", very inviting until I turn the nozzle to bass position, put them in my ears, and... really?  that crappy?
  
 Senns rep heard my request, and after he was done laughing very hard offered to provide me with a review sample of their upcoming headset, which I assume going to be one of the CX models.


----------



## Wokei

twister6

Any chance of you reviewing Tpeos ....they are getting some luv ....


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> @twister6
> 
> Any chance of you reviewing Tpeos ....they are getting some luv ....


 
  
 I had these babies for a few days
  
    
  
 but unfortunately, it was from their original first batch with wiring problem, so I sent it back for replacement and still waiting...  My initial impression was very positive.  As everybody else mentioned, vivid bright sound (like all the other analytical bright dual BA driver IEMs I tested in the past, Doppios and IM02 or Etys), and amazing (both in quality and quantity) bass from their dynamic driver.  They were actually a bit too bright, almost on borderline of sibilance for my taste, but it could be easly controlled with a long stem narrow bore nozzle tips (either hybrid ones like Havi's or Comply tips) to attenuate upper mids/treble.  Build was like a tank!  I'm really hoping to get a replacement in time to compare with SIDY DGS100, would be a very interesting head-to-head, though we are talking about 2-way hybrid vs 3-way hybrid.


----------



## bhazard

Waiting on some DGS100 impressions before I jump. They better at least beat the astrotecs, which were OK.


----------



## bhazard

XE800 is stupid good. Hopefully they appear for under $80 at sources other than Taobao. Maybe nudge Penon to get some in?


----------



## Gandroid

Any impressions on this:
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37672344883


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> XE800 is stupid good. Hopefully they appear for under $80 at sources other than Taobao. Maybe nudge Penon to get some in?




Thanks me lucky star .....me got them for 60$ via mistertao ......stupid good ...me like that description ...haha ..


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> I had these babies for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah baby ...comparo between DGS100 vs Altone 200 ...that would be awesome ...really starting to appreciate this type of sound now ..those days could not handle the brightness but as of late ..me grown up already lol ....kekee


----------



## indieman

re-post from t1-e thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just got my t1-e in this evening... Haven't stopped listening to them since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just first impressions (review to follow later...): Wow the housings are big! But shape is comfortable in ear. I prefer cable down, surprising I thought would be better over ear. They have very shallow fit for me, which means I had to use biggest size hybrid tips for best seal... haven't started tip rolling other brand tips yet. Bass impact is less than I expected from everyones comments. Seems more like very mid bass neutral but sub bass has incredible extension. They seem to be less "punchy" than my Mee m6. Highs and mids are very present making details in music easy to pick out, and soundstage is decent with good separation. The sound sig is less "intimate" sounding compared to the incredible monoprice iems which imo sound laid back and very good for soft music. So far completely satisfied! This is just straight out of the box experience, so I'm sure it will get even better! Here some "preview" pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
 ​ ​ Packing is very fancy and beautiful!​  ​ ​ Please excuse my skateboard deck background, I am very much a man child 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

  ​ ​ Although somewhat awkward shaped housings the t1-e are comfy and sound good!​


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> XE800 is stupid good. Hopefully they appear for under $80 at sources other than Taobao. Maybe nudge Penon to get some in?


 

 From what I understand, all those $50-$60 pairs were from people selling off their headphones bundled with VIVO phone.  The original "packaged" standalone product goes for something around $120.  Zhengnan store used to have half a dozen of those pairs for $60 and I had a chance to buy it, but pass on it.  Now, after reading all the comments, it peaked my interest again!  I have VSD3S and also got VSD1S, but I'm missing a bass punch and more natural and better controlled upper mids I got impression about XE800 from everyone's description.
  
 If Penon going to get these in stock, I'm sure it's going to be north of $100 price tag.


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Yeah baby ...comparo between DGS100 vs Altone 200 ...that would be awesome ...really starting to appreciate this type of sound now ..those days could not handle the brightness but as of late ..me grown up already lol ....kekee


 
  
 I'm going the other way.  Used to only listen to v-shaped IEMs, but now I'm getting "older" and want more details and clarity with a reduced bass quantity.  But I hate brightness and anything with borderline sibilance.  But anyway, will see how it turns out to be with those hybrids.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

twister6 said:


> From what I understand, all those $50-$60 pairs were from people selling off their headphones bundled with VIVO phone.  The original "packaged" standalone product goes for something around $120.  Zhengnan store used to have half a dozen of those pairs for $60 and I had a chance to buy it, but pass on it.  Now, after reading all the comments, it peaked my interest again!  I have VSD3S and also got VSD1S, but I'm missing a bass punch and more natural and better controlled upper mids I got impression about XE800 from everyone's description.
> 
> If Penon going to get these in stock, I'm sure it's going to be north of $100 price tag.


 
 I gave my vivo xe800 a quick listen yesterday, and boy oh boy am I happy with my recent purchases of B3 and Vivo xe800. They sound damn good for the $60 I paid for. It might surpass the B3s though in terms of upper mids - highs and bass performance. I dunno but I have a feeling the vivos sounds slightly more refined.


----------



## Wokei

syedz2ez4 said:


> I gave my vivo xe800 a quick listen yesterday, and boy oh boy am I happy with my recent purchases of B3 and Vivo xe800. They sound damn good for the $60 I paid for. It might surpass the B3s though in terms of upper mids - highs and bass performance. I dunno but I have a feeling the vivos sounds slightly more refined.




Not far behind...good to hear that Vivo is another winner...


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

wokei said:


> Not far behind...good to hear that Vivo is another winner...


 
 I bring my vivos tomorrow for you to listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 although I heard that from these sort of biocellulose driver they need ten thousand gazillion years of burn in but they already sound good out of the box.


----------



## ZapX629

At least 4.7 billion years burn in. But yeah, if they sound anything like the GR07 CCE, they're awesome.


----------



## Wokei

zapx629 said:


> At least 4.7 billion years burn in. But yeah, if they sound anything like the GR07 CCE, they're awesome.




What....?


Me put them in the bbq pit then for instant result..gazillion years ...lol


----------



## bhazard

Yep. I almost feel like I'm cheating on the Havi with the XE800, but then I remember I can have them both whenever I want. Lol


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

syedz2ez4 said:


> I bring my vivos tomorrow for you to listen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The GR07 and the MH1C are the only two iems i've owned that let me notice changes in their sound with time. The MH1C only needed a day of playback to settle, but the GR07 was more stubborn. The changes weren't as major as some people seem to describe, but they were noticeable when abing with familiar tracks. In my case, there was a small treble area that produced excess decay that thankfully settled down at some point. I didn't notice any significant fr changes, but ymmv.


----------



## mochill

Vivo xe800 will be rereleased in normal edition for separate sell but for $99 , I think they will be re tuned ... Information by penonaudio


----------



## mochill

I will be getting two more iems, gr07be and the dgs100


----------



## rontant

mochill said:


> I will be getting two more iems, gr07be and the dgs100


 
 I have anxiously been waiting for the dgs100 impressions. When can you get your DGS100?


----------



## mochill

Next week


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> Next week




Pressure is on you ...me friend ....


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Yeah baby ...comparo between DGS100 vs Altone 200 ...that would be awesome ...really starting to appreciate this type of sound now ..those days could not handle the brightness but as of late ..me grown up already lol ....kekee


 
  
 +


twister6 said:


> I'm going the other way.  Used to only listen to v-shaped IEMs, but now I'm getting "older" and want more details and clarity with a reduced bass quantity.  But I hate brightness and anything with borderline sibilance.  But anyway, will see how it turns out to be with those hybrids.


 
  
 Isn't it kind of funny how we change our preferences over time. I remember the first "real" IEM I got, it was the Denon  AH-C751 and I was totally blowned away by them and used them as my only IEM for more than 2 years (before I joined this place  ). I still have them and theyre still holding up after litteraly being with me around the world but I never listen to them these days.
  
 After that I got a lot of v shaped IEM's because that's what I enjoyed and after getting the Havi B3's I find almost all IEM's that I used to listen to (and many new ones as well) too have to boomy bass......
  


bhazard said:


> Yep. I almost feel like I'm cheating on the Havi with the XE800, but then I remember I can have them both whenever I want. Lol


 
 LOL!


----------



## Netforce

Oh god this wait for the xe800


----------



## solcrystal

I was late to the party with getting those Vivo XE800s at the reduced price, but from all the responses to them, would it be worth getting the lesser priced XE600?


----------



## Netforce

solcrystal said:


> I was late to the party with getting those Vivo XE800s at the reduced price, but from all the responses to them, would it be worth getting the lesser priced XE600?


 
 They look strikingly similar to the free headset that came with my galaxy s5. If they are one in the same then I would just say you should give them a pass. While they don't sound particularly bad there really isn't anything of note on them minus the remote.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> +
> 
> Isn't it kind of funny how we change our preferences over time. I remember the first "real" IEM I got, it was the Denon  AH-C751 and I was totally blowned away by them and used them as my only IEM for more than 2 years (before I joined this place  ). I still have them and theyre still holding up after litteraly being with me around the world but I never listen to them these days.
> 
> After that I got a lot of v shaped IEM's because that's what I enjoyed and after getting the Havi B3's I find almost all IEM's that I used to listen to (and many new ones as well) too have to boomy bass......




Talking about that ...me remember very well ..first time me saw peter123 when this thread was fairly new ..we were buying one of those KZ model ..A1 ....at that time ..me was all about bass ..or V type of signature ....but after 1year plus ..they dont seem to get much airplay at all ....clarity detail separation soundstage are main criteria now....fast forward now ...me think everybody is looking for the " ONE" that will better Havi or Vivo for that matter but at budget price .....


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> Talking about that ...me remember very well ..first time me saw peter123 when this thread was fairly new ..we were buying one of those KZ model ..A1 ....at that time ..me was all about bass ..or V type of signature ....but after 1year plus ..they dont seem to get much airplay at all ....clarity detail separation soundstage are main criteria now....fast forward now ...me think everybody is looking for the " ONE" that will better Havi or Vivo for that matter but at budget price .....




The Oracle told me that the "ONE" is going to be a 3-way hybrid under $100.


----------



## solcrystal

netforce said:


> They look strikingly similar to the free headset that came with my galaxy s5. If they are one in the same then I would just say you should give them a pass. While they don't sound particularly bad there really isn't anything of note on them minus the remote.


 

 Oh, okay then!  I'm going to have to keep an eye out for any more good deals for the 800s.  And, for sure, keep watching this thread for the next big thing


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> The Oracle told me that the "ONE" is going to be a 3-way hybrid under $100.




For more information and update from The Oracle .....please visit this website theoracle _rontant@god.com


----------



## Miyaichi

Has anyone tried the Geek Out? It's on sale on m******p. It should be a great parring with the HAVI B3 and could take the experience to a whole new level


----------



## peter123

Since yesterday I've spent all the time I've manged to compare my new Cayin C5 with Topping NX-1 and FiiO E12.
  
 I must say that I find it really difficult to compare and not the least describe the differences. I 've got really big respect for peolpe able to make full comparsion between different aps. I'm just going to give a short comparsion between the C5 and the other two.
  
 Let me first underline that all differences are really small and it took a  lot of listening to be able to find them but they're deinitely there.
  
 I used th LO on my X3 as a source and splitted the signal to both amps. I also volumed match by my ears only. Headphones used was my modded T50RP (BMF DBV3 mod with HM5 velour pads), AKG Q701 and Grado SR325is with HM5 velour pads. IEM's used was Hvai B3Pro 1 (original), my most hard to drive IEM's and Logitech UE600, my most sensetive IEM's.
  
 C5 vs E12: Both of these amps packs enough power to drive every headphone I own. I've been using the E12 a lot since I got it about 5 monts ago as I tend to listen less and less out of my desktop amps because of me listening at different places around my houset (with four childre I need to find places I can enjoy them music without getting disturbed or disturbing others).
  
 I've been very pleased with the E12 for the time I've used it. I only paid $88 for it shipped, brand new so I consider it great value. The two main differences between the two (and these differences are very easy to hear) is that the E12 is warmer and has more background noice (hiss). This is naturally worst with the UE600 but it's actully noticable with all HP/IEM's I've tried with. This has never bothered me before but in comparsion with the C5 it's very obvious. The C5 has a very very light hiss with the UE600 and noting with the rest. The warmer sound on the E12 makes it feel a tad less clear and neutral.
  
 C5 vs NX-1: These are actually much closer in their over all signature than the E12 and C5. It took a lot more listening to be able to find the differences here. I've seen one graph on each of these and there they're both really flat. The most obvious differences here are also the bakbround noice (hiss) that's clearly noticable on the NX-1 and as mentoned above next too non-existing with the C5. I've also get some EMI interference from my phone with the NX-1 that I was not able to reprocuce with the C5 for the half hour or so I tried them together. I would also say that the C5 is a tad fuller sounding without feeling warm or unnatural in any way. In a way I'd guess one could say that the C5 is a NX-1 on steroids, having a very similar over all sound but packing a lot more power. With the T50RP's (my hardest to drive headphones) the NX-1 sometimes feels a little bit looser in the bass than the C5.
  
 Other differences between the C5 and the other two may be "new toy syndrom", placebo or not carefully enough mathed volume levels but I do feel that the C5 is a tad more distinct and "right" sounding.
  
 In short I would describe the C5 as being natural, have a really nice black backgound and plenty of power (even the Havi's get enough volume at volume level 3 out of 10 on low gain). It's a great amp and I'm really happy with my purchase.


----------



## indieman

Good to hear the c5 sounds like a solid amp! How is the price compared to nx1 and e11?


----------



## bhazard

miyaichi said:


> Has anyone tried the Geek Out? It's on sale on m******p. It should be a great parring with the HAVI B3 and could take the experience to a whole new level


 
 Yes, the Havi is awesome on my Geek Out.


----------



## lynx121

I may be late on the party, but still, they have arrived!! *BIG THANKS TO YOU GUYS,* for letting me stalk this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now if you'll excuse me, imma have my me time with these babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## peter123

lynx121 said:


> I may be late on the party, but still, they have arrived!! *BIG THANKS TO YOU GUYS,* for letting me stalk this thread  . Now if you'll excuse me, imma have my me time with these babies :etysmile: .




Congratulations, see you in a month


----------



## peter123

indieman said:


> Good to hear the c5 sounds like a solid amp! How is the price compared to nx1 and e11?




Yeah it is. I'll compare it to the Schiit Magni and Little Dot I+ as well when I get the time.

It's $160 shipped.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Congratulations, see you in a month


 
  
 Hahahahaaa, I can sense the "deep emotional smile"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  behind the Peter's words


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> Hahahahaaa, I can sense the "deep emotional smile"  :veryevil:   behind the Peter's words  :veryevil:




Lol, You know me too well


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Yes, the Havi is awesome on my Geek Out.




Hmm, I've been wanting that Geek out for a while but given the fact that I just got the C5 I'll try to convince myself to pass this time.

BTW the C5 is great and indeed neutral sounding.....


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> Hahahahaaa, I can sense the "deep emotional smile"  :veryevil:   behind the Peter's words  :veryevil:




He is wicked ...and twisted ...cuz he listen to Morrisey ....lol


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> He is wicked ...and twisted ...cuz he listen to Morrisey ....lol




Lol! I'm sure Mrs peter123 agrees with you


----------



## Wokei

Me T1E already at the airport ....royal purple jet pack .,woot woot ...

i am sure the witch finds you adorable ...peter123


----------



## Wokei

lynx121 said:


> I may be late on the party, but still, they have arrived!! *BIG THANKS TO YOU GUYS,* for letting me stalk this thread  . Now if you'll excuse me, imma have my me time with these babies :etysmile: .




But did you get the " The One " ......Havi B3 ......you will be back ...and this time ..come out and play ..no more stalking ....and you are excuse ...lol.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Me T1E already at the airport ....royal purple jet pack .,woot woot ...
> 
> i am sure the witch finds you adorable ...peter123




I wish


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I wish




Did you managed to try out your double purchase of the same headphone ..Beevo ....how did your witch react to that double whammy .....?

Cmon tell us ...did she like it .....


----------



## spurxiii

lynx121 said:


> I may be late on the party, but still, they have arrived!! *BIG THANKS TO YOU GUYS,* for letting me stalk this thread  . Now if you'll excuse me, imma have my me time with these babies :etysmile: .



Good lord all at once. Nice


----------



## lynx121

wokei said:


> But did you get the " The One " ......Havi B3 ......you will be back ...and this time ..come out and play ..no more stalking ....and you are excuse ...lol.


  
 My mom already warned me not to use her cc anymore for the rest of this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  



spurxiii said:


> Good lord all at once. Nice


 
  
 Yes, I don't know which to sleep with these babes first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Also *BIG PROPS TO PENON AUDIO*. Tip-rolling ttpod t1e with the included tips was a disaster, all of the tips were uncomfortable for me. Good thing they included extra bi-flange tips. *DAT BASS THOUGH*, its as if I was listening to my pro80


----------



## Hisoundfi

lynx121 said:


> Yes, I don't know which to sleep with these babes first :eek:
> 
> Also *BIG PROPS TO PENON AUDIO*. Tip-rolling ttpod t1e with the included tips was a disaster, all of the tips were uncomfortable for me. Good thing they included extra bi-flange tips. *DAT BASS THOUGH*, its as if I was listening to my pro80


I experienced the same problem. The t1e comes with a ton of tips, none of which worked. The wide bore large tips sealed but we're uncomfortable. 

Find the right tip and they will be VERY rewarding!


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Did you managed to try out your double purchase of the same headphone ..Beevo ....how did your witch react to that double whammy .....?
> 
> Cmon tell us ...did she like it .....




Oh, I just told her they were samples from the CONTAINER coming next week


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Oh, I just told her they were samples from the CONTAINER coming next week




Wicked...you da man


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Oh, I just told her they were samples from the CONTAINER coming next week


Then he grabbed a couple iems and his x3 and a blanket and slept on the couch...


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Then he grabbed a couple iems and his x3 and a blanket and slept on the couch...




Lol,........for the rest of the year.........


----------



## Hisoundfi

"looks like my dgs100 came in today"


----------



## robervaul

worth every penny ?

 Sonic Electronix deal - NVX XPT100 (closed can) + EX10S (iem + goodies)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_72928_NVX-XPT100-EX10S-Promo-Package.html

 Use code SEM20 and it goes down to $99.99


----------



## peter123

robervaul said:


> worth every penny ?
> 
> 
> Sonic Electronix deal - NVX XPT100 (closed can) + EX10S (iem + goodies)
> ...




Don't know about those IEM's but I'm actually listening to my Brainwavz HM (same as XPT100 it seems) right now for the first time in a very long time. I never really enjoyed them much but I thought I give them a shot with my new Cayin amp but sorry, these cans are way overrated in my opinion. Takstar Pro80 are superior at close to half the price......


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> "looks like my dgs100 came in today"




Bro can you do comparo of dgs100 vs alone 200...thanks man


----------



## mochill

dgs100 impression now!!!


----------



## rafaelroxalot

rontant said:


> Here is another one I found: SENDIY. Please share your impressions if you have any of Sendiy's model.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39166421008&ali_refid=a3_430258_1007:1105279743:7:412087414_0_100:e160b1f71844a44fb72be588866c421b&ali_trackid=1_e160b1f71844a44fb72be588866c421b&spm=0.0.0.0.LGKdAW


 cool, anyone tried or will try these?


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> dgs100 impression now!!!




Bro can you do comparo of dgs100 vs alone 200...thanks man

Yeah..you too...when you get dgs100


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Im so sad to live in brazil... None of my iems that i bought arrive until now  all are on customs..


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> "looks like my dgs100 came in today"


 waiting for impressions too


----------



## peter123

rafaelroxalot said:


> Im so sad to live in brazil... None of my iems that i bought arrive until now  all are on customs..




Don't worry my friend, just go outside and look at the Brazilian chicks and you're happy to live there again


----------



## Wokei

rafaelroxalot said:


> Im so sad to live in brazil... None of my iems that i bought arrive until now  all are on customs..




They will eventually come...when they do...it will be well worth the wait...you got some solid gears if I remember correctly....


----------



## rafaelroxalot

peter123 said:


> Don't worry my friend, just go outside and look at the Brazilian chicks and you're happy to live there again



Lol



wokei said:


> They will eventually come...when they do...it will be well worth the wait...you got some solid gears if I remember correctly....



Right, only buying and buying lol


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Anyone kniw the differences between the OSTRY KC06A andn kc06 original?


----------



## ZapX629

More bass in the KC06A. KC06 is more balanced.


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Don't worry my friend, just go outside and look at the Brazilian chicks and you're happy to live there again




Lol! You know what the rest of the word thinks about Scandinavian girls don't you?! I would kill myself to be able to go there, but then again, if my girlfriend reads this, she's the one doing all the killing


----------



## Wokei

pastapipo said:


> Lol! You know what the rest of the word thinks about Scandinavian girls don't you?! I would kill myself to be able to go there, but then again, if my girlfriend reads this, she's the one doing all the killing






Something like this...all because your headfi posting...u killed me dude..lol


----------



## Netforce

rafaelroxalot said:


> Anyone kniw the differences between the OSTRY KC06A andn kc06 original?


 
 Kc06a has deeper and more impactful bass, slightly elevated treble in comparison to the original, mids have become slightly overshadowed as a result, bit dark sounding now, overall a v-shaped iem. Original kc06 are more neutral, slightly bright sounding with being sibilant, good bass but very far from basshead. I personally prefer the original kc06 as I like more of my mids over more bass with most of my music and a brighter sound signature. Also I like the gold color more so I am obviously super biased


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Lol! You know what the rest of the word thinks about Scandinavian girls don't you?! I would kill myself to be able to go there, but then again, if my girlfriend reads this, she's the one doing all the killing




Lol, the grass is always greener on the other side....


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> "looks like my dgs100 came in today"





Is this still an ongoing joke about peters funny situation?

Is this your current situation?

Or is this the real deal? 

Just making sure as you put an image of an exasperated woman, quotes that an iem arrived, and then you winked.

Im just going with the former. 



You also did not update your profile and you posted that two hours ago without showing pics of the new iems.


----------



## Hisoundfi

vlenbo said:


> Is this still an ongoing joke about peters funny situation?
> 
> Is this your current situation?
> 
> ...


Lol, I was continuing the joke with Peter123 

My ddgs100 shipped out this morning because it was on backorder. 

The "Hisoundfi got his dgs100" hype is bunk lol


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> Lol, I was continuing the joke with Peter123
> 
> My ddgs100 shipped out this morning because it was on backorder.
> 
> The "Hisoundfi got his dgs100" hype is bunk lol




Whew!i deduced that correctly! Do i get a free dgs100? 

I DID edit my post before you submitted yours, so someone HAS to give me a medal!


Anyone? Oh, ok. :'(

Anyway good joke hisoundfi! I cannot wait to read everyones reaction now, lol!


----------



## Hisoundfi

But seriously, tell me more about what Scandinavian girls are like


----------



## Hisoundfi

With all the frustration about iems not having cable cinches (ostry, kz, sidy, and many others), I took matters into my own hands. I bought a 200 count of tiny black rubber bands. They work awesome. 

Just a suggestion for anyone who wears them over the ear or looking for an effective cable cinch.

EDIT-or getting their hair braided.


----------



## Wokei

vlenbo said:


> Is this still an ongoing joke about peters funny situation?
> 
> Is this your current situation?
> 
> ...




Let me put it to you ...lurking won't do ...see what you missing ....lol

Peter is wicked ...Hisoundfi is not right ...rafaelroxalot is pissed off with Brazilian custom ...Pastapipo is thinking about Scandidavian girls and soon be eating grass shove down his throat by his gf.....Wokei is not associated wirh any of the above mentioned ...lol


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> "looks like my dgs100 came in today"




Cant wait for the early impressions, Cause i have one on the way also i pulled the trigger on this one Cause i have a feeling these are gonna be good for the price. Its the same feeling that i had when i put in the order on the cayin c5 before any impressions where available. And the c5 turned out really good.


----------



## ZapX629

hisoundfi said:


> With all the frustration about iems not having cable cinches (ostry, kz, sidy, and many others), I took matters into my own hands. I bought a 200 count of tiny black rubber bands. They work awesome.
> 
> Just a suggestion for anyone who wears them over the ear or looking for an effective cable cinch.


 
 If you want it done right you gotta do it yourself.


----------



## vlenbo

wokei said:


> Let me put it to you ...lurking won't do ...see what you missing ....lol
> 
> Peter is wicked ...Hisoundfi is not right ...rafaelroxalot is pissed off with Brazilian custom ...Pastapipo is thinking about Scandidavian girls and soon be eating grass shove down his throat by his gf.....Wokei is not associated wirh any of the above mentioned ...lol




You are a whacky son of a gun who loves exhibiting this comedic spirit in you, right? 




waqar said:


> Cant wait for the early impressions, Cause i have one on the way also i pulled the trigger on this one Cause i have a feeling these are gonna be good for the price. Its the same feeling that i had when i put in the order on the cayin c5 before any impressions where available. And the c5 turned out really good.



Its not the real deal! Hisound just proved that his iem barely got shipped!


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> But seriously, tell me more about what Scandinavian girls are like







This is what I imagine studying in Sweden looks like. 



hisoundfi said:


> Lol, I was continuing the joke with Peter123
> 
> My ddgs100 shipped out this morning because it was on backorder.
> 
> The "Hisoundfi got his dgs100" hype is bunk lol


 

Take your sleeping bag to the post office entrance and create a live blog. I so wish this will be the ttpod T1E but with incredible detail.


----------



## Hisoundfi

pastapipo said:


> This is what I imagine studying in Sweden looks like.
> 
> 
> Take your sleeping bag to the post office entrance and create a live blog. I so wish this will be the ttpod T1E but with incredible detail.


It's going to take a lot for the dgs100 to beat them. Honestly I highly doubt they will. 

But if they do, it's going to be a definite game changer! 

Having heard the astrotec ax35, this thing better deliver more than them or I'm going to be done with single BA and single dynamic hybrids.

I really like sidy (except for the hk2). I think the sq of this iem is going to be a good indicator if sidy (bvgp) is going in the right direction, or capitalize on the success of the hk1 and dm2


----------



## Wokei

pastapipo said:


> This is what I imagine studying in Sweden looks like.
> 
> 
> Not all scandivian girls look like that ....what about this .....Peter sort him out ....meh
> ...


----------



## indieman

peter123 said:


> Hmm, I've been wanting that Geek out for a while but given the fact that I just got the C5 I'll try to convince myself to pass this time.
> 
> BTW the C5 is great and indeed neutral sounding.....


 
 Is geekout cheaper?...


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> pastapipo said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I imagine studying in Sweden looks like.
> ...


----------



## spurxiii

hisoundfi said:


> Then he grabbed a couple iems and his x3 and a blanket and slept on the couch...




Its like camping lol


----------



## Baycode

Quote:


miyaichi said:


> Has anyone tried the Geek Out? It's on sale on m******p. It should be a great parring with the HAVI B3 and could take the experience to a whole new level


  
 Thanks for mentioning Geek Out campaign! Price is too good to be passed up. Entered the game... 
  
  
 Quote:


bhazard said:


> Yes, the Havi is awesome on my Geek Out.


 
  
 Thanks for information share bhazard!


----------



## ZapX629

Wokei, you're changing your avatar a lot these days. I keep thinking, "who is this guy and why is he talking like Wokei?"


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

peter123 said:


> Lol, the first pictures remind me of my youth and the last one of my current situation.


 
  
 You'd better make damned sure that your wife never ever, EVER finds out about this forum... You might outlive her discovery if she has a great sense of humor, plus Norway has an excellent healthcare system but why risk it?


----------



## peter123

skiesofazel said:


> You'd better make damned sure that your wife never ever, EVER finds out about this forum... You might outlive her discovery if she has a great sense of humor, plus Norway has an excellent healthcare system but why risk it?




Lol, you're right. I'd better think before I post.....


----------



## Pastapipo

wokei said:


> Not all scandivian girls look like that ....what about this .....Peter sort him out ....meh
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway ..guys ...really wanna hear comparo between dgs100 vs altone 200 ...serious !:mad:







peter123 said:


> Lol, the first pictures remind me of my youth and the last one of my current situation.




You guys crack me up :'D


----------



## altrunox

I haven`t been here in some days... but 10 pages in one day?
 What`s happening?!
 A new Havi or T1-E? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 --
 I know they`re kind of old, but have you ever tried the Superlux HD 681 Evo?
 I think they`re amazing for the price, can wear them for hours and hours without problem.


----------



## slowpickr

wokei said:


> Let me put it to you ...lurking won't do ...see what you missing ....lol
> 
> Peter is wicked ...Hisoundfi is not right ...rafaelroxalot is pissed off with Brazilian custom ...Pastapipo is thinking about Scandidavian girls and soon be eating grass shove down his throat by his gf.....Wokei is not associated wirh any of the above mentioned ...lol




Actually, I have come to the conclusion that all these individuals are really one person with a split personality disorder.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Lol, you're right. I'd better think before I post.....


"No honey, I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about how I used to look in women's clothing and how I look now! So anyways babe, let's take these matching headphones over to Walmart and get our pictures taken wearing them!"


----------



## Hisoundfi

And if she doesn't buy it, there's always the couch...


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Lol, I was continuing the joke with Peter123
> 
> My ddgs100 shipped out this morning because it was on backorder.
> 
> The "Hisoundfi got his dgs100" hype is bunk lol


 
  
 Got my tracking number as well, I guess the race is on who's gonna get his first   Actually I got both, tracking number from Penonaudio for DGS100 and from TPeos for replacement Altone200.  Will be watching that race from HK vs Seoul


----------



## Hisoundfi

Where are you from twister6?


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> Don't worry my friend, just go outside and look at the Brazilian chicks and you're happy to live there again


 
  
 I`m from Brazil also and...
  


pastapipo said:


> Lol! You know what the rest of the word thinks about Scandinavian girls don't you?! I would kill myself to be able to go there, but then again, if my girlfriend reads this, she's the one doing all the killing


  

 I agree with Pastapipo, and my girlfriend would kill me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 --
 My T1-E, B3 Pro 1, MMX 71ie, Maya S6 are waiting for custons too,


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> I haven`t been here in some days... but 10 pages in one day?
> What`s happening?!
> A new Havi or T1-E?


 
 Just Wokei receiving his pair of Havi and T1-E


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> "No honey, I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about how I used to look in women's clothing and how I look now! So anyways babe, let's take these matching headphones over to Walmart and get our pictures taken wearing them!"



Lol!



hisoundfi said:


> And if she doesn't buy it, there's always the couch...




I'd guess I'll just have to switch couch then


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Where are you from @twister6?


 

 Just like it says under my location, New Jersey!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thought you are located in US as well?


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Just like it says under my location, New Jersey!!!    Thought you are located in US as well?


I'm from the magical land of cheese and beer. You're closer to the coast so you're going to get yours first. 

Damn you


----------



## mochill

I might get mine soon as well


----------



## michele009

altrunox said:


> I haven`t been here in some days... but 10 pages in one day?
> What`s happening?!
> A new Havi or T1-E?
> 
> ...


 
 I bought them few moths ago. I can't wear them for long 'cause I find them a bit tight on my jowl. As for how they sound, I find them a little too dark, the bass are punchy and I can't really enjoy mids and highs. They're my only over-ear headphone though,  so I can't fairly compare them with anything of its kind.


----------



## bhazard

altrunox said:


> I haven`t been here in some days... but 10 pages in one day?
> What`s happening?!


 
 New arrivals. Gotta feed the habit.
  
 Quite a few well known Head-Fi'ers have recently picked up the Havi and have also said great things about them. It might start a domino effect of recognition.


----------



## Wokei

zapx629 said:


> Wokei, you're changing your avatar a lot these days. I keep thinking, "who is this guy and why is he talking like Wokei?"




*In anticipation of me new item coming in ..Team T1E*




peter123 said:


> Lol, you're right. I'd better think before I post.....




*Too late ..posted *



slowpickr said:


> Actually, I have come to the conclusion that all these individuals are really one person with a split personality disorder.




*Me the sane one here ...lol*


----------



## lynx121

Hey guys, I'm really disappointed on the shallowness of the insertion of t1e. The best tip that work for me is the large gray ones but feeling of the fit is they're "just there". The isolation is there, but it feels like I'm wearing an earbuds instead of iems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Starting to think of selling them since kc06a is the same sound sig, quality, and much comfortable.


----------



## ZapX629

lynx121 said:


> Hey guys, I'm really disappointed on the shallowness of the insertion of t1e. The best tip that work for me is the large gray ones but feeling of the fit is they're "just there". The isolation is there, but it feels like I'm wearing an earbuds instead of iems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 People say wide bore tips are the best for the T1E. VSD3 is another you can consider in addition to the KC06A. It has a fair deeper insertion than both and has a warm, clear signature.
  
 EDIT: Just remembered you got the GR07BE, so VSD3 might be too similar to that and isn't as refined.


----------



## lynx121

zapx629 said:


> People say wide bore tips are the best for the T1E. VSD3 is another you can consider in addition to the KC06A. It has a fair deeper insertion than both and has a warm, clear signature.


 
 Isn't the gray ones wide bore too? The white wide bore tips aren't getting me the optimal seal. I already have the gr07be so I'm gonna pass on the vsd3. Maybe if its the vsd5, I'll consider getting it.
  
 Btw, I slept with gr07be last night, *AND HOLY SALAMI* I missed this feeling since my vsd1 broke.


----------



## ZapX629

Yeah, I forgot you got all three of those. If you have the BE there's no need for the VSD. I love the comfort of the GR07. It's one of the most comfortable IEMs I've ever used. I was worried about them because a lot of people say that they're uncomfortable. We must just have the right ear shape for them.


----------



## lynx121

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, I forgot you got all three of those. If you have the BE there's no need for the VSD. I love the comfort of the GR07. It's one of the most comfortable IEMs I've ever used. I was worried about them because a lot of people say that they're uncomfortable. We must just have the right ear shape for them.


 
  
 What? People say that? That's preposterous! Didn't they know that the nozzle can be adjusted?


----------



## Netforce

Couldn't take it, I went ahead and ordered the T1-E, snagged a pair from amazon with two day shipping but upcoming labor day may take long than expected to arrive.


----------



## Ap616

lynx121 said:


> What? People say that? That's preposterous! Didn't they know that the nozzle can be adjusted?


 
 How are you wearing them? Did you have any trouble finding the L R marking on the strain relief? I don't have big ears, and they are comfortable for me... Or try reverse channels and over the ear. That makes it more shallow for me, but to each his own.
 ...the T1-E that is


----------



## rontant

Here are the screen captures of my order from Taobao. Can any Headfi bro who read chinese please help confirm if my order is in a good shape, please?
  
  

  

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## lynx121

ap616 said:


> How are you wearing them? Did you have any trouble finding the L R marking on the strain relief? I don't have big ears, and they are comfortable for me... Or try reverse channels and over the ear. That makes it more shallow for me, but to each his own.
> ...the T1-E that is


 
  
 I'm wearing them over the ear with the correct channels on each ear. I tried wearing it with the bi-flange tips outside today and it wasn't that bad. Maybe I'm just used to deep insertion with my Brainwavz B2.


----------



## benandfaith

Not sure if I should be doing this but I posted some impressions of kz edse in the kz thread and thought I might add it here for those interested in Chinese kz iem... (please delete if not appropriate) 



benandfaith said:


> Received and an enjoying fun sound of edse. V-shaped but bass>treble. Bass digs quite deep, but bass quality is just average perhaps even slightly below (a bit muddy especially mid bass). Mid bass bleeds into mids somewhat, but mids still sound forward enough. Treble is quite nice - clear, present/neither laidback not forward, non-sibilant. Soundstage on the narrow side of average. Pretty good clarity.
> 
> Anyway that's my first go at a 'review' after being in this hobby for about 6months (full sized cans and iems). Hope it's ok!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wokei

It's all good benandfaith...good buy


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm taking my family to renaissance fair today, and debating on what iem looks like it could have come from the renaissance. I was thinking the kzedse lol. 

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I'm taking my family to renaissance fair today, and debating on what iem looks like it could have come from the renaissance. I was thinking the kzedse lol.
> 
> Anyone else have suggestions?




Monoprice 9927 ...bring those sea shell out...me bet they been neglected for a while....they look like it...lol..

Did you managed to snag the vivo from bhazard ...I tested it today...and and and and it's a keeper..a winner...a steal at that price..lol

Me vivo should be here in about 2 weeks or more...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

robervaul said:


> worth every penny ?
> 
> Sonic Electronix deal - NVX XPT100 (closed can) + EX10S (iem + goodies)
> 
> ...


 
  
 How long will this code be valid?


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> I'm taking my family to renaissance fair today, and debating on what iem looks like it could have come from the renaissance. I was thinking the kzedse lol.
> 
> Anyone else have suggestions?


 
 Any Grado.....are you going to the one in Bristol by the state line?   That one is very good lots of of big old trees.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Any Grado.....are you going to the one in Bristol by the state line?   That one is very good lots of of big old trees.


 Very good suggestion with the grados, but unfortunately I don't have any. 

Heck Ya! You got it brother, going to Bristol Renaissance Fair. Going to get me a turkey leg and watch me some jousting!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wokei

I'm waiting for bhazard to get back to me. He's plugging me with a pair when he gets them in. He's a awesome dude.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Very good suggestion with the grados, but unfortunately I don't have any.
> 
> Heck Ya! You got it brother, going to Bristol Renaissance Fair. Going to get me a turkey leg and watch me some jousting!


 
 It's a blast...get some pics of a Damsel in distress... love to watch the people there with their costumes.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> It's a blast...get some pics of a Damsel in distress... love to watch the people there with their costumes.


Will do. 

Hey brother, if you ever end up coming back to this area, it would be really cool to meet up. You can sample some of my audio gear. Bring some gear also.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Wokei
> 
> I'm waiting for bhazard to get back to me. He's plugging me with a pair when he gets them in. He's a awesome dude.




Cool man ...after testing out SyedZ2ez4 's Vivo this afternoon ...me so pumped ....feckin' good


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Cool man ...after testing out SyedZ2ez4 's Vivo this afternoon ...me so pumped ....feckin' good


Glad to hear. Did you get those t1ein your ears yet? 

Make sure you use a good sealing wide bore tips, and use an amplifier.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Glad to hear. Did you get those t1ein your ears yet?
> 
> Make sure you use a good sealing wide bore tips, and use an amplifier.




Amplifier ...checked 

 T1E ...expected to be here on Wed or Thu ....woot woot ...

You have a good time at the fair ...man


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Will do.
> 
> Hey brother, if you ever end up coming back to this area, it would be really cool to meet up. You can sample some of my audio gear. Bring some gear also.


 
 That sounds good Bro.  I'll hook up with you when I'm going back fore sure...♫♫
  
  
 Someone help me please!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Want some?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I told you not to look at her...now you are dead.


----------



## Exesteils

wokei said:


> Cool man ...after testing out SyedZ2ez4 's Vivo this afternoon ...me so pumped ....feckin' good




Sounds delicious. Now I regret not getting them when they were cheap. Lol


----------



## Wokei

exesteils said:


> Sounds delicious. Now I regret not getting them when they were cheap. Lol




Well ..maybe later they will be cheaper again ...

By the way ..you have some kick ass iem ...man ..me would really wanna sample some of your iem ...lol


----------



## mochill

Xe800 is the best vocal reproduction iem that I heard to this date, second being the dunu dn2000


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Just to inject some healthy skepticism into this thang, do you gias REALLY think that VSonic will re-tune a better sounding OEM brand that will bests their own former flagship for a small fraction of the price??? Not saying that that can't happen but just saying..........


----------



## mochill

Not vsonic iem per se , just using the biocell drivers


----------



## sfwalcer

But isn't VSonic the one that is OEMing/tuning these???
  
 That is what i got outta' it from what i have read.....


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> But isn't VSonic the one that is OEMing/tuning these???
> 
> That is what i got outta' it from what i have read.....




I think a former vsonic employee helped in developing it. That is it.


Sides, its mochills preference in the vivo. We may or may bot agree if it is the best vocal reproduction, however, it is a good competitor against vsonic and most likely beats the gr07. 


Dont know about havis though, as it has both soundstage and detail. Vivo has only detail in its hand, that and bass.


----------



## Netforce

Oh boy, ordered my T1-E last night and expected to get them a little past Labor Day but it looks like it will be coming Sunday! Can't wait.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Just to inject some healthy skepticism into this thang, do you gias REALLY think that VSonic will re-tune a better sounding OEM brand that will bests their own former flagship for a small fraction of the price??? Not saying that that can't happen but just saying..........


 
 Actual retail is and will be $99+.
  
 A Taobao seller was offering bulk sales (non packaged) that were probably overstock at the $50 price. The Vivo Xplay 3S initially came with the XE800 in the first batch, and they may have had extras.
  
 It's definitely the same driver as the GR07, and I believe it really is tuned better than the GR07/07BE.


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> Actual retail is and will be $99+.
> 
> A Taobao seller was offering bulk sales (non packaged) that were probably overstock at the $50 price. The Vivo Xplay 3S initially came with the XE800 in the first batch, and they may have had extras.
> 
> It's definitely the same driver as the GR07, and I believe it really is tuned better than the GR07/07BE.


 


 Keeping my eyes out for the same deal.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard

Better get back to me ASAP so we can figure out if it is indeed better than the GR07BE! 

eagerly awaiting the arrival of those xe800! Also looking forward to a head to head battle with my beloved GR07BE! 

Holla at a brotha!


----------



## Leno

So, yesterday i got my vivo xe800. (looks so tiny) First of all i want to say thankyou to everyone, who pointed me that way !
 I will not say a word about sound, just some odd things.
 Left side of the headphone has kind of "hair".

  
 I think(hope) it's some damping material.
 And minor disappointment: sennheiser double flange eartips doesn't fit. The fitting hole - wider than nozzle. I think i'll find the way to improve it somehow. Now i use them with that kind of eartips.

  
 By the way, i got this thing


----------



## Wokei

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





leno said:


> So, yesterday i got my vivo xe800. (looks so tiny) First of all i want to say thankyou to everyone, who pointed me that way !
> I will not say a word about sound, just some odd things.
> Left side of the headphone has kind of "hair".
> 
> ...





  
 TBH ...this baby sure look sexceeeee .....too bad they come in white ......no comment on the last pic ...lol


----------



## indieman

Hairy iems ftw! Lol. Whats that in the last pic? A wire wrap?


----------



## Shawn71

Shirt clip zoomed in...


----------



## Leno

It should look like that:


----------



## Shawn71

Yes yours is black and white is his and he snapped top only but urs a 3D...see the lettering print style as well...


----------



## Shawn71

Joker's mini review on GR07 CE.....

 http://theheadphonelist.com/brief-impressions-vsonic-gr07-classic-plus-warning/


----------



## altrunox

So I tried to find something about tennmak and didn`t succeed...
  
 Anyone tried these eartips -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html
 Looks like the ones from Westone, but cheaper.
  
 They have a nice looking IEM also -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Free-Shipping-Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1183804_1734464811.html
  
 And the most interesting thing in the same store...
 "US$28 earphones that beats anything about US$200" and they say that it`s good comments on China market, anyone heard of them?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Top-sound-quality-in-ear-metal-earbud-earphone-headphone-DIY-model-high-quality-free-shipping/1183804_2032530053.html


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> So I tried to find something about tennmak and didn`t succeed...
> 
> Anyone tried these eartips -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html
> Looks like the ones from Westone, but cheaper.
> ...


those tips look like the ones that come with the T1-E just different colors iirc


----------



## indieman

Yeah that's what I thought. Wonder if they're the same?


----------



## Doodier

Are those XE800 out of stock from that one guy that had them for $50 or is the translator ********ting me?


----------



## icez84

Saw a new "streeless" type of iem, anyone interested?
  
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.146.B0wvBa&id=39218354345


----------



## indieman

Looks like the marshall minor. One of my old work buddies had those. Not half bad
​


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Looks like the marshall minor. One of my old work buddies had those. Not half bad
> 
> ​




Also Urbanears Medis ...http://www.urbanears.com/headphones/medis/medis-black/


----------



## indieman

Interesting. Wonder if they all the same driver?


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Interesting. Wonder if they all the same driver?




Never did venture to get the stressless model ...tried the urbanears medis ..huge housing ....bass monster ...hard to get a good fit ...funky design though ...lol


----------



## icez84

Just brought Don Scorpio Dolphin and saw a brand new takstar pro80 selling for roughly 42usd, sooooo tempted to get it since its so cheap!!! damn!


----------



## Netforce

Just got to take it 1 headphone at a time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If only I could follow my own advice


----------



## KepinCemit

icez84 said:


> Just brought Don Scorpio Dolphin and saw a brand new takstar pro80 selling for roughly 42usd, sooooo tempted to get it since its so cheap!!! damn!


 

 Do you have the link for the $42 Takstar Pro 80 ?


----------



## ZapX629

My girlfriend's been using the XBA-1 and Quadbeats lately, but today she listened to my VSD3S and... well, I guess it isn't my VSD3S anymore. She listened to it when I first got it and liked it, but I guess after comparing it to the Sony she was pretty stunned by it. She has good taste in IEMs, lol.


----------



## twister6

zapx629 said:


> My girlfriend's been using the XBA-1 and Quadbeats lately, but today she listened to my VSD3S and... well, I guess it isn't my VSD3S anymore. She listened to it when I first got it and liked it, but I guess after comparing it to the Sony she was pretty stunned by it. She has good taste in IEMs, lol.


 
  
 Soon, you will join Wokei.  He was happy with his FiiO X3 until his gf decided to borrow it.  Long story short, his main "DAP" now is pink Clip+


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Soon, you will join Wokei.  He was happy with his FiiO X3 until his gf decided to borrow it.  Long story short, his main "DAP" now is pink Clip+ :eek:




Lol, speaking of join, I just joined on the GO 720


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Lol, speaking of join, I just joined on the GO 720


 
  
 GO 720?!?  What is that?  Just googled it, comes back with TomTom NAV


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> GO 720?!?  What is that?  Just googled it, comes back with TomTom NAV




LH Labs Geek Out


----------



## indieman

Saw that on sale... dont really need another dac amp combo though... the iem model is interesting though. That creative e5 looks awesome though!


----------



## peter123

indieman said:


> Saw that on sale... dont really need another dac amp combo though... the iem model is interesting though. That creative e5 looks awesome though!




Me neither 

I plan to use it as DAC only paired with the Cayin C5. We'll see how it performs.

Hmm, the Creative C5 does indeed look nice.


----------



## Baycode

You also joined to LH Labs Geek Out 720 campaign peter123 ? That's great! I am very excited to hear its sound. I think missing it at the lowest price could be definately a sad thing for me... Fingers crossed


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> You also joined to LH Labs Geek Out 720 campaign peter123 ? That's great! I am very excited to hear its sound. I think missing it at the lowest price could be definately a sad thing for me... Fingers crossed




Yeah, I couldn't resist. I've had the AQ Dragonfly for to long, need a change  It's lowest price or nothing for me though.

Looks as I need to stay sober on my US trip later this month


----------



## indieman

Oh, I'd like to know your impression between dragonfly and geekout!


----------



## VeganDeathMetal

Well, I've had my vivo xe800 for a couple of days so here are my impressions. I don't have much to compare it to (only have the vsd1s and pistons) but playing guitar and drums gives me something else to compare.
  
 I was pretty worried at first because the xe800s sounded really veiled when I put them on. I didn't think I'd have to do any tip rolling considering that the vsd1s with the stock tips was perfect for me, but I tried anyway and noticed that the sound was getting clearer regardless of the tip. After a few hours I was back on the stock tips and the xe800s were much more transparent. Not the best first impression, but I'm now willing to believe in burn-in much more now.
  
 Even when they were veiled, I was impressed by the imaging and the separation; instruments were more distinct from each other than on the vsd1s and pistons and I could tell when sounds were a few degrees clockwise/counterclockwise over. The soundstage is nice and wide, but the depth doesn't seem like much of a upgrade from the vsd1s/pistons.
  
 The detail and texture on these is amazing. Cymbals extend nicely with excellent shimmer/sparkle/sizzle and drums have an addictive cripsness to them. Guitars are accurate and it makes the jazzmaster fan in me unbelievably happy to hear the xe800s reproduce it's bright treble, warm, mellow mids, and ringing behind the bridge so well.
  

  
  
 Bass is of good quality and the sub bass can be clean and impactful, textured and rumbly, and everything in between. Speed is good enough for metal, and I'd be comfortable trying to determine if something was played with a p-bass or a j-bass in these.
  
  

  
 Treble can still get peaky but its smoother than on the vsd1s. Vocals don't seem much more sibilant than they would be in real life, but then again, i don't really mind if vocals are sibilant anyway.
  

  
 The only bad thing I can say about these is that the cable had a few kinks, and the twist tie left some dents. Other than that, its a complete upgrade for me that cost me slightly less than the vsd1s, so thanks for posting about these bhazard.


----------



## Wokei

zapx629 said:


> My girlfriend's been using the XBA-1 and Quadbeats lately, but today she listened to my VSD3S and... well, I guess it isn't my VSD3S anymore. She listened to it when I first got it and liked it, but I guess after comparing it to the Sony she was pretty stunned by it. She has good taste in IEMs, lol.




Never say this ....look honey ...this sound so good ...never ..never ...lol




twister6 said:


> Soon, you will join Wokei.  He was happy with his FiiO X3 until his gf decided to borrow it.  Long story short, his main "DAP" now is pink Clip+ :eek:




Damm right ....well at least it goes well with me pink high heel shoe...lol


----------



## spurxiii

A mate messages me last night and asked for recommendation on an IEM for daily use. I gave him options: GR07s, KC06a, Havi B3 Pro 1, TTPOD T1E, VSD3s. He only needs one so I told him to wait and have a listen to mine and pick. He's lucky I wish I got a choice to listen then choose


----------



## ZapX629

vegandeathmetal said:


> Well, I've had my vivo xe800 for a couple of days so here are my impressions. I don't have much to compare it to (only have the vsd1s and pistons) but playing guitar and drums gives me something else to compare.
> 
> I was pretty worried at first because the xe800s sounded really veiled when I put them on. I didn't think I'd have to do any tip rolling considering that the vsd1s with the stock tips was perfect for me, but I tried anyway and noticed that the sound was getting clearer regardless of the tip. After a few hours I was back on the stock tips and the xe800s were much more transparent. Not the best first impression, but I'm now willing to believe in burn-in much more now.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds pretty much in line with GR07 family. Really an insane value at the $50 price. Also, I know what you mean about the guitars. There are some tracks that you can almost tell what gauge the strings are.


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> A mate messages me last night and asked for recommendation on an IEM for daily use. I gave him options: GR07s, KC06a, Havi B3 Pro 1, TTPOD T1E, VSD3s. He only needs one so I told him to wait and have a listen to mine and pick. He's lucky I wish I got a choice to listen then choose




Good friend you are ++++


----------



## ZapX629

wokei said:


> Never say this ....look honey ...this sound so good ...never ..never ...lol


 
 Lol. I'll remember that from now on. It's turned out ok though, since they were too big for her ears and hurt after a while. I told her the VSD1 was pretty much the same sound and smaller so she's using those now.


----------



## indieman

Where are the xe800 only $50?!


----------



## ZapX629

They were in bulk packaging on Tabao, but they're all sold out now. Now they'll all be 99 bucks like their GR07 brethren.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

For 99 bucks I'd still recommend them to my friends. Its light and in a better housing for me as its definitely the most comfortable IEM i have ever owned using it straight down or over the ears style, even when when lying down (Don't feel a thing)


----------



## rontant

GGMM?
  
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35312790739&ali_refid=a3_430258_1007:1104900643:7:416312244_0_100:f9c52ca9aa1c95ea93abd316e9ebdbd7&ali_trackid=1_f9c52ca9aa1c95ea93abd316e9ebdbd7
  
 Check out the design and packaging. For USD30++, this looks amazing.


----------



## rontant

spurxiii said:


> A mate messages me last night and asked for recommendation on an IEM for daily use. I gave him options: GR07s, KC06a, Havi B3 Pro 1, TTPOD T1E, VSD3s. He only needs one so I told him to wait and have a listen to mine and pick. He's lucky I wish I got a choice to listen then choose


 
  
  
 Can I be your friend please?


----------



## spurxiii

rontant said:


> Can I be your friend please?




Lol of course. I don't have any real life friends that are on headfi


----------



## Arty McGhee

spurxiii said:


> A mate messages me last night and asked for recommendation on an IEM for daily use. I gave him options: GR07s, KC06a, Havi B3 Pro 1, TTPOD T1E, VSD3s. He only needs one so I told him to wait and have a listen to mine and pick. He's lucky I wish I got a choice to listen then choose


 
 which one would you (or anyone out there) choose?


----------



## spurxiii

arty mcghee said:


> which one would you (or anyone out there) choose?




I haven't heard them all yet so I'll reserve my opinion until I do


----------



## kahaluu

If he's got an amp. I would say go for the Havi B3's.


----------



## spurxiii

kahaluu said:


> If he's got an amp. I would say go for the Havi B3's.




Yeah he's got no amp but maybe once he hears it he might buy an amp


----------



## Pastapipo

vegandeathmetal said:


> Bass is of good quality and the sub bass can be clean and impactful, textured and rumbly, and everything in between. Speed is good enough for metal, and I'd be comfortable trying to determine if something was played with a p-bass or a j-bass in these.


 
  
 Great first post! Thanks.
  
 Could you elaborate a bit on the subbass and compare it to the vsd1s/piston?
 I'm talking about the sweet glory of sound, send from the gods themselves; j-bass subbass rumble.
 I found it severely lacking in the vsd1s and overshadowed by the mid bass of the Piston. How much in quantity does the xe800 have?


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Lol of course. I don't have any real life friends that are on headfi




Wokei ....not your friend ? I'm all real ..mate ...lol


----------



## Wokei

kahaluu said:


> If he's got an amp. I would say go for the Havi B3's.




+++++ totally agreed ....those who have heard Havi with amp ..will definitely be impressed...one of a kind tuning


----------



## aaDee

wokei said:


> +++++ totally agreed ....those who have heard Havi with amp ..will definitely be impressed...one of a kind tuning


 
 Is Fiio E6 enough to power  B3 Pro1??


----------



## peter123

These Beevo's rocks, did some improvements to them and now they're extremely comfortable as well 



I've mounted HM5 pads and a headband to them so they're around the ear now.

Now I just need to fix those damn ugly housings 

They're on the expensive side though, $10.90 shipped from Aliexpress!


----------



## peter123

aadee said:


> Is Fiio E6 enough to power  B3 Pro1??


 
  
 It might have enough power but they sure deserve something better.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> These Beevo's rocks, did some improvements to them and now they're extremely comfortable as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What sound sig ? How is it compared to Takstar Pro 80 ..something that me looking at seriusly ...kekekee?




peter123 said:


> It might have enough power but they sure deserve something better.




+ agreed ...Topping NX1 or Fiio E11K would be some good option ...cheers.


----------



## aaDee

peter123 said:


> It might have enough power but they sure deserve something better.


 

 okay...so Topping NX1 or SMSL SAP-5?? I'm using Cowon C5.(Bit dry sounding compared to J3)


----------



## aaDee

Cant increase my budget over $50


----------



## Wokei

aadee said:


> Cant increase my budget over $50




Topping n SMSL would be good choice under 50$ ...many have said NX1 can drive Havi well as well hard to drive headphone ....


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> What sound sig ? How is it compared to Takstar Pro 80 ..something that me looking at seriusly ...kekekee?


 
 LMAO, I'm at the office at the moment and only have the Fidelio L1 and the Beevo's here but I can say with absolute certainty that I prefer the $10 Beevos.
  
 Soundsignature is pretty balanced with forward mids and great clarity. I cannot belive these are the same pair that I got in the box though. They really sounded horrible when I first got them and I was pretty sure I've got fakes ones, amazing.
  
  
 My Pro80's broke so I'll need to fix them before I can compare. From memory I'd say that the Pro80's gor more impact and the HM710's has better clarity and more forward mids. Take this with a grain of salt though since I've not A/B'ed them.
  
 TBH though,  at $10 these are redicously good.
  
 I've got one more pair and I was hopeing to transplant the drivers from them in another housing. With the sound that these deliver I'll be looking for some "for parts not working" better housings on eBay instead for som other cheap ones though, so it may take a while.


----------



## aaDee

wokei said:


> Topping n SMSL would be good choice under 50$ ...many have said NX1 can drive Havi well as well hard to drive headphone ....


 
 some have said SMSL has bit coloration and sound more lively compared to NX1 on flat setting.


----------



## peter123

aadee said:


> okay...so Topping NX1 or SMSL SAP-5?? I'm using Cowon C5.(Bit dry sounding compared to J3)


 
 Sorry I've not heard the SAP-5 but the NX1 is excellent.


----------



## Wokei

aadee said:


> some have said SMSL has bit coloration and sound more lively compared to NX1 on flat setting.




Yes ...H20Fidelity likes it too ...check out the SMSL THREAD ..



peter123 said:


> Sorry I've not heard the SAP-5 but the NX1 is excellent.




yup ...no doubt about that ....me will get SMSL this week i hope ..at airport now ..muahahahahahaaa


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> LMAO, I'm at the office at the moment and only have the Fidelio L1 and the Beevo's here but I can say with absolute certainty that I prefer the $10 Beevos.
> 
> Soundsignature is pretty balanced with forward mids and great clarity. I cannot belive these are the same pair that I got in the box though. They really sounded horrible when I first got them and I was pretty sure I've got fakes ones, amazing.
> 
> ...




This merry go round don't stop .......the only way not to buy is to freeze my headfi account ....but its damm hard ...first thing i do each morning is check headfi and not me email account ....

So Beevo its a no brainer ...have to get it then ..coming from Massa Peter with his awesome collection ..and saying 10$ headphone kick ass ..that is something ...lol


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> LMAO, I'm at the office at the moment and only have the Fidelio L1 and the Beevo's here but I can say with absolute certainty that I prefer the $10 Beevos.
> 
> Soundsignature is pretty balanced with forward mids and great clarity. I cannot belive these are the same pair that I got in the box though. They really sounded horrible when I first got them and I was pretty sure I've got fakes ones, amazing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, thats says something about the beevos coming from you Peter.
 How is the bass? how detailed is the overall sound?


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> This merry go round don't stop .......the only way not to buy is to freeze my headfi account ....but its damm hard ...first thing i do each morning is check headfi and not me email account ....
> 
> So Beevo its a no brainer ...have to get it then ..coming from Massa Peter with his awesome collection ..and saying 10$ headphone kick ass ..that is something ...lol


 
  
 LOL, yeah at $10 it's a no brainer.
  


pastapipo said:


> Wow, thats says something about the beevos coming from you Peter.
> How is the bass? how detailed is the overall sound?


 
  
 Bass is nice, very little midbass bleed. The subbass can be just on the verge of boomy with some songs but I'm VERY sensetive to this so most people would probably not have a problem with this. Also the subbass is not the deepest but I wouldn't describe them as bass light. I've not even opened them up yet so I'll do that and add some damping if possible to see what happens.
  
 I would describe their sound as mid forward, airy, clear and soundstage is great for a 40 mm closed headphone.
  
 Edit: Please note that I've only used them in this configuration for a few hours yet som I'm still getting to know them.


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> LOL, yeah at $10 it's a no brainer.




Link please. If you say it's good, for $10, I'm willing to take the plunge.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey guys, look who came back to tone down there price and give some edgy competition on what I say is a perfectly balanced signature.
  
*Pioneer SE-CL31*
  
 I’m not kidding you when I tell you that the sound signature mimic’s the *Grado SR80*. And for the price they’re going for here in mainland China, *99 RMB *(around *$15 US*)! It’s a great catch!
  
 Try to look out for them very soon in the US, maybe from aliexpress, T-Mall, ebay, amazon, etc…..
  
  
 .....here are some pix!


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> Link please. If you say it's good, for $10, I'm willing to take the plunge.


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-New-BEEVO-Stereo-Headset-Headband-PC-Notebook-Gaming-Headset-With-Microphone-Black-Free-Shipping/1677964849.html
  
 Here's the link but it loks as if the price has increased


----------



## rontant

1clearhead said:


> Hey guys, look who came back to tone down there price and give some edgy competition on what I say is a perfectly balanced signature.
> 
> *Pioneer SE-CL31*
> 
> ...


 
  
 You mean this 
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.9.gkrrfp&id=40562611938&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 Price varies widely from RMB 99, 259, 749, and 1259 so that raises a bit of question marks.


----------



## rontant

This one looks good though.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.1.wIVm6F&id=40603596891&rn=&acm=03054.1003.1.65793&uuid=j3EWAluT&abtest=_AB-LR32-PV32_674&scm=1003.1.03054.ITEM_40603596891_65793&pos=1
  
  
 Made for bass head?


----------



## slowpickr

I posted this one a while back, but got no response.  Anyone ever try a Phrodi?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Phrodi-POD-M201-stereo-sports-hifi-earphone-headphones-with-microphone-Subwoofer-pro-quality-3-5mm-For/533578_1484828117.html


----------



## KepinCemit

slowpickr said:


> I posted this one a while back, but got no response.  Anyone ever try a Phrodi?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Phrodi-POD-M201-stereo-sports-hifi-earphone-headphones-with-microphone-Subwoofer-pro-quality-3-5mm-For/533578_1484828117.html


 
  
 Phrodi 007 is nicknamed "Jimbon" here in Indonesia (it's 007, so it's james bond, geddit ? )
  
 It's one of the most recommended product for budget/entry level iem, price to performance ratio is good. Sounds leaning towards warm from what I've read.
 Note: the 007 they sell here doesn't have any mic, just iem.
  
  
 A slight upgrade from it is the Phrodi Pod M201, nicknamed "Jumbon" here. Sounds a bit brighter than the 007 from what I've read.
 The version they sell here comes with mic.
  
  
 A new version has recently enter Indonesia, Phrodi Pod 300, nicknamed "Sparta" for obvious reason 
 Since it's kinda a new release here (only about a month or so), couldn't really find any reliable review yet. FWIW, some guys who have tried it said that it's kinda like a merge between the 007+201.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> I posted this one a while back, but got no response.  Anyone ever try a Phrodi?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Phrodi-POD-M201-stereo-sports-hifi-earphone-headphones-with-microphone-Subwoofer-pro-quality-3-5mm-For/533578_1484828117.html


 
 Yeah, I've got them. IIRC they are nice for the price but no game changer. My oldest daughter uses them daily now and she loves them, mostly because of the colour I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rontant

Here is the link to Phrodi Pod-300. Selling at RMB 59. Price is not bad.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.19.vZjx8l&id=39717716849&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> LOL, yeah at $10 it's a no brainer.
> 
> 
> Bass is nice, very little midbass bleed. The subbass can be just on the verge of boomy with some songs but I'm VERY sensetive to this so most people would probably not have a problem with this. Also the subbass is not the deepest but I wouldn't describe them as bass light. I've not even opened them up yet so I'll do that and add some damping if possible to see what happens.
> ...


 
  
  
 Great, thanks.
 I've ordered another one to follow your lead and replace the drivers.
 I did choose a cheap headphone to alter it. The pads look great, don't know if they fit or can be opened, but I'll see how it goes.
 Thanks for the impressions!


----------



## Charliemotta

Peter where did you find the Beevo's for $10?
  
 Thanks, Charlie  ♫


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Peter where did you find the Beevo's for $10?
> 
> Thanks, Charlie  ♫




Link is in post #6864 but they seem to be $12.50 now


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> Peter where did you find the Beevo's for $10?
> 
> Thanks, Charlie  ♫




Me remember you did order Beevo ....right !


----------



## 370685

Is this the on-ear version of the Don Scorpio Dolphin?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K89ZFX0?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=idealocouk-21


----------



## KepinCemit

Using google to translate the Phrodi Pod 007 review from an Indonesian blog. (http://gobedhblog.blogspot.com/2014/02/reviewphrodi-007-jimbon.html )
  
 Polishing the translate a bit, am just too lazy to manually translate the whole thing, lol.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Big Wall of Text :p



Physical, Isolation, Comfort

 Form of "semi IEM", a large housing with a nozzle bent, wrapped in a choice of black, gold, purple, green, all of which are glossy, the IEM gives the impression of "cheap", especially for bright colors like green and purple.
 Housing of glossy plastic, lightweight and sturdy, no complaints crack or untidiness build.
 Although written R and L on each channel, but with a design like this is arguably the IEM when worn will not be confused either side.
 Fairly soft rubber tips, not the best, but it is very comfortable to wear for long. No complaints sore or itchy.
 This form does not allow maximum isolation especially deep insertion. However, the insulation itself is better than earbuds of course. The plus side, we are not too deaf and can hear when someone called.
 Quite microphonic without clip, but can still be tolerated.
 Straight jack with gold plated supplied POD 007, which has become a minimum requirement for the IEM "audiophile-grade"




 Sounds
 POD 007 already be burned-in for 100 hours. One of the main shortcomings of this IEM is a condition out of the box the sound is very bad. I'm not going to tell you the sound before burn-in. To be sure not to be disappointed once, you only need its burn-in at least 50 hours, then you will feel what I will describe in the review section below.

 Setup used
 - Mobile samsung galaxy S2 + viper
 - Lenovo G460 laptop, windows 8
 - Fiio E10 DAC + amplifier Objective O2

 Quick impression:
 The main character of this IEM tend to flat-allrounder. That deep bass, mid composition that fits, and a natural high, making it one of the budget allrounder.

 Details impression:
 Bass quantity is medium, not thin and not heavy. Obviously I'm sure most people would find it perfect with this much quantity. Bass goes deep, like a kick to the back of the ears. In addition to deep, punch feels soft and round, and sometimes a little out of control. Bass bleed still be tolerated anyway, doesn't bleed to mid that much.
 If a perfect bass sound goes "DUG", and lousy bass goes "DUUNGGG", well the 007's bass goes "DUNG".There is a bit of an echo in the bass, which sometimes makes impact becomes less focused primarily on the metal genre. But in other genres, the bass is very fun.

 Mid POD 007 is standard, not forward not backward, not thick, not thin. Thanks to deep bass, making as if mid position is distant from the bass. Mid is standards, there is no great emotional sigh of singers. Vocal rather lite, airy but less weighty, and free of sibilance.
 Each song feels silky soft, no strange noises, no painful sharp peak-peak. Typically a good IEM to listen to linger, not for analitical listening.

 POD 007 high has enough quantity, loose, and light. Airy impression is very powerful, not prevalent in IEM prices in its class. This airy impression creates a relaxed sound. No sharp sound here, including acoustic guitars that tend to be less crisp. Everything is natural, no impression of boosted highs.

 Separation is quite good, was able to distinguish the sound between instrumens without them sounding sticky in the middle of headroom, although space between them is still close. Average soundstage, not wide but not really cramped. Do not be fooled by the impression of airy and space created by the highs, the actual position of the instrument does not seem far away. Details have been pretty good, not too detailed but is very adequate for musical enjoyment.

 conclusion
 Well, what do you expect from Rp 115,000 items? Hoping extraordinary detail? hope Staging 3D? Hoping superb separation? Dream on, this is a budget product after all.
 However, POD 007 is the one who will bring you into sweet dream ..
 Very musical sound makes any song you hear feels good. From slow songs to metal, everything sounds good
 So, if technically POD 007 is just standard. what's the point of getting this iem ?
 Well ..
 Have you ever listened to an IEM with resolution and incredible details but sounded sibilant and fatiguing?
 Have you ever listened to an IEM with staging so real, 3D, but it sounds like his voice dry and stiff?
 Have you ever listened to an IEM that sounds fantastic on vocals, thick and you can hear every sigh, but speed becomes molasses when listening to fast rhythm song?

 POD 007 will sing to you without make fatiguing sound, dry, slow, and stiff. That is its superiority. POD 007 may not be superior in many ways, but it does not have significant weakness in many ways as well. Everything feels good, especially considering its price.


 Pros:
 - Very musical without any annoying major weakness
 - Very good allrounder
 - Very high price-to-performance ratio
 - Retail box very unique, rare, and very strong. Sturdy to be sent around the world.
 - Velvet pouch in the package

 shortcomings:
 - Need to be burn-in more than 50 hours (highly recommended 100 hours)
 - Sometimes less controlled bass
 - Less isolation
 - Warranty claims is difficult because until now phrodi not open after-sales service in Indonesia
 - The goods are not common on the market / mall, only in online / specialty store audio


----------



## ZapX629

I can't help it, and it's probably just where I'm from, but every time I hear Beevo, I think of the University of Texas mascot. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bevo_(mascot)


----------



## Ofir

Is the Topping nx1 good only for IEM's? will it be any good for my HD25-1 II? I already ordered anyway so worst case I'll get the Havi's to match


----------



## Wokei

ofir said:


> Is the Topping nx1 good only for IEM's? will it be any good for my HD25-1 II? I already ordered anyway so worst case I'll get the Havi's to match




Iirc from some other headfier ..it can ..me did test it out of Soundmagic HP200 and Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro ...no problem ....maybe owner of NX1 can chime in ....

Cheers.


----------



## peter123

sorieno said:


> Is this the on-ear version of the Don Scorpio Dolphin?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K89ZFX0?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=idealocouk-21
> 
> Nope, those are on ears. I've seen them in another brand over here as well and they're not Dolphins.







ofir said:


> Is the Topping nx1 good only for IEM's? will it be any good for my HD25-1 II? I already ordered anyway so worst case I'll get the Havi's to match




I've used them with a lot of my headphones and the only ones it really struggled with was the T50RP's.


----------



## twister6

sorieno said:


> Is this the on-ear version of the Don Scorpio Dolphin?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K89ZFX0?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=idealocouk-21


 
  
 Definitely not DS, but looks like a scaled down version of Zik Parrot.


----------



## Ofir

wokei said:


> Iirc from some other headfier ..it can ..me did test it out of Soundmagic HP200 and Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro ...no problem ....maybe owner of NX1 can chime in ....
> 
> Cheers.


 


peter123 said:


> I've used them with a lot of my headphones and the only ones it really struggled with was the T50RP's.


 
 Awesome thanks!


----------



## Pastapipo

That was fast  I'll share my impressions asap.


----------



## Wokei

pastapipo said:


> That was fast  I'll share my impressions asap.




Can't wait to hear what you have to say


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Great, thanks.
> I've ordered another one to follow your lead and replace the drivers.
> I did choose a cheap headphone to alter it. The pads look great, don't know if they fit or can be opened, but I'll see how it goes.
> Thanks for the impressions!




Nice, it does indeed look great. Thanks for sharing!




pastapipo said:


> That was fast  I'll share my impressions asap.




Fabulous, pleas give them enough time you won't believe the transformation


----------



## Miyaichi

peter123 said:


> These Beevo's rocks, did some improvements to them and now they're extremely comfortable as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks really comfy  ordered mine 2 1/2 weeks ago...


----------



## Miyaichi

peter123 said:


> LMAO, I'm at the office at the moment and only have the Fidelio L1 and the Beevo's here but I can say with absolute certainty that I prefer the $10 Beevos.
> 
> Soundsignature is pretty balanced with forward mids and great clarity. I cannot belive these are the same pair that I got in the box though. They really sounded horrible when I first got them and I was pretty sure I've got fakes ones, amazing.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm planning on to transplant the drivers from them to an foldable housing


----------



## Miyaichi

sorieno said:


> Is this the on-ear version of the Don Scorpio Dolphin?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K89ZFX0?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=idealocouk-21


 

 Sorry for triple post...
 This one looks awesome, does anybody know how it sounds?


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> LMAO, I'm at the office at the moment and only have the Fidelio L1 and the Beevo's here but I can say with absolute certainty that I prefer the $10 Beevos.
> 
> Soundsignature is pretty balanced with forward mids and great clarity. I cannot belive these are the same pair that I got in the box though. They really sounded horrible when I first got them and I was pretty sure I've got fakes ones, amazing.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh God you again!
 Aliexpress link, please... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Already found it on the last page sorry, so would you say they improve with burn-in?


----------



## peter123

miyaichi said:


> I'm planning on to transplant the drivers from them to an foldable housing


 
 They're already foldable


----------



## bhazard

I agree. The $10-15 Beevo is way beyond its price point.
  
 I tried one of their IEMs and they weren't very good, but the HM is a must buy.


----------



## Folex

If you were to transplant a driver into one of these chinese/asian cheap headphones which one would be the best around the ear one ?


----------



## VeganDeathMetal

pastapipo said:


> Great first post! Thanks.
> 
> Could you elaborate a bit on the subbass and compare it to the vsd1s/piston?
> I'm talking about the sweet glory of sound, send from the gods themselves; j-bass subbass rumble.
> I found it severely lacking in the vsd1s and overshadowed by the mid bass of the Piston. How much in quantity does the xe800 have?


 

 VSD1s doesn't extend as well and most of the subbass that i get from it is from bass drums rather basses, The pistons sound slower than the xe800s and the decay smooths out the rumble. So the xe800s sound more textured, and they don't get overwhelmed by midbass like the pistons.
 Though that doesn't mean that the j-bass can touch the subbass of a wal bass.


----------



## twister6

pastapipo said:


> That was fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I see some resemblance to SoundMagic P21 (also GREAT on-ear headphones, but $45-$50 price tag):


----------



## indieman

Anyone know of some decent chinese bookshelf/floor standing speakers for under $150? Need some for my record player and stereo amp for my room...


----------



## Wokei

Wokei need some help here ....anybody can give me input on Takstar Pro80 vs Takstar 2050 .....

Thanks ..cheers.


----------



## Folex

wokei said:


> Wokei need some help here ....anybody can give me input on Takstar Pro80 vs Takstar 2050 .....
> 
> Thanks ..cheers.


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-cyberx-qpad-thread


----------



## Wokei

folex said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-cyberx-qpad-thread




Cheers mate ...


----------



## EmpJ

Can anyone recommend a decent DAC for speakers? My friend has a budget of $100-$200.


----------



## Folex

wokei said:


> Cheers mate ...


 
  
 I just put Audio Technica ad2000 drivers into the takstar 2050.. =)


----------



## Folex

empj said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent DAC for speakers? My friend has a budget of $100-$200.


 
  
 My speakers (rokit 8) had really bad distortion and I needed a way to fix it. The cheapest way i could fix the distortion was with dual XLR out. I fond xda-2 to be the cheapest way. It's really touchy. The tech support is terrible and you have to turn it on after windows boots up to have it work. Despite all of this its a really good dac for speakers purely because of its dual XLR out.


----------



## bhazard

I got the TTPOD T1-E in today, and yeah, its pretty awesome for $35 at dxsoul.

It has a nice meaty bass to it (which sounds even better with bass boost), and it adds crunch to guitars. Its also clearer than many $50+ iems, and I feel this is the next step after the Xiaomi Pistons at only $10 more.

Its definitely not neutral, but instead "energetic", "musical", "boosted", etc etc. This is within 15 minutes of listening too.


----------



## bhazard

They remind me of the Velodyne VPulse/Don Scorpio Bass Colour quite a bit, with better mids.

I take that back. Just a/bed them and the T1E is better and clearer in every way.

Remember, the VPulse was $80+ for years, and the T1-E beats it handily.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> I got the TTPOD T1-E in today, and yeah, its pretty awesome for $35 at dxsoul.
> 
> It has a nice meaty bass to it (which sounds even better with bass boost), and it adds crunch to guitars. Its also clearer than many $50+ iems, and I feel this is the next step after the Xiaomi Pistons at only $10 more.
> 
> Its definitely not neutral, but instead "energetic", "musical", "boosted", etc etc. This is within 15 minutes of listening too.







bhazard said:


> They remind me of the Velodyne VPulse/Don Scorpio Bass Colour quite a bit, with better mids.
> 
> I take that back. Just a/bed them and the T1E is better and clearer in every way.
> 
> Remember, the VPulse was $80+ for years, and the T1-E beats it handily.




Reading these two posts is making me luff out loud...sinisterly...don't know why...just happen naturally..I'm on a roll for my few last purchases...NX1...Havi...TTPOD...Vivo



...and I can guarantee I'll be doin me dance to celebrate fo sho'


----------



## Hisoundfi

The second I put the t1e in my ears I knew it would be a hit. I hope you guys don't think I was over hyping them. It's great to read that you guys are hearing it and getting the similar results/impressions. 

Cheers.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> The second I put the t1e in my ears I knew it would be a hit. I hope you guys don't think I was over hyping them. It's great to read that you guys are hearing it and getting the similar results/impressions.
> 
> Cheers.




I've become a fan of flat signatures, so naturally I thought the original T1 would be better for me. While the T1 is balanced pretty well, its just not as clear as the T1E, and the T1E bass is way more appealing.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I've become a fan of flat signatures, so naturally I thought the original T1 would be better for me. While the T1 is balanced pretty well, its just not as clear as the T1E, and the T1E bass is way more appealing.


Ya, I think people have to hear them to understand the "audiophile basshead iem" term associated with them. The bass is so high quality in speed and tone that one can't help enjoy it, even those who prefer a flat signature can't deny how well the low end presentation is on these t1E.


----------



## Miyaichi

peter123 said:


> They're already foldable


 

 The HM-710 as well? Your headphone must be the HM-700


----------



## Hisoundfi

My dgs-100 is in San Francisco. 

Start the countdown...


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


>


boom! 

Throw them jetpacks in and fly!


----------



## Wokei

Me in quandary now...TTPOD T1E Vivo EX 800 and SMSL SAP-5s amp...


----------



## ShinAyasaki

I just won 3 auctions on ebay and got a modded Yuin PK-2, Modded Yuin PK-3 and Dasetn MC5 for total $25.81 shipped. 

 All of them have very good feedback on head-fi.

 The bad side is i need to wait about a month ...


----------



## Wokei

shinayasaki said:


> I just won 3 auctions on ebay and got a modded Yuin PK-2, Modded Yuin PK-3 and Dasetn MC5 for total $25.81 shipped.
> 
> 
> All of them have very good feedback on head-fi.
> ...




Good catch...me have all three that you won...it's a steal at that price


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Me in quandary now...TTPOD T1E Vivo EX 800 and SMSL SAP-5s amp...


Dude, I get just as, if not more happy to see you get new gear as when I do myself. I love the funny pictures and impressions!


----------



## ShinAyasaki

wokei said:


> Good catch...me have all three that you won...it's a steal at that price


 
 How about the comfortable ? Based on the reviews, i believe that they are great headphones, but how about these earbuds ? The last time i used that kind of earbuds is about several years ago. It hurts my ears so much, and the earphones are very easy to fall off.


----------



## Ap616

wokei said:


>


 
 ^ Ya buddy!


----------



## Wokei

Best looking iem in me collection..period...still haven't test them out...feels like like a teenager going on your first date...so excited...


----------



## rontant

@Wokei I envy you man. My turn will be coming soon. T-minus 28.7 days and counting for me to board the plane home.


----------



## Hisoundfi

#T1TT1Es


----------



## Exesteils

wokei said:


>



I demand to know what show and which episode this is from, and will be severely disgruntled if you do not deliver sauce.



hisoundfi said:


> #T1TT1Es




Oh god, we're back to hashtagging again?


----------



## Hisoundfi

exesteils said:


> I demand to know what show and which episode this is from, and will be severely disgruntled if you do not deliver sauce.
> Oh god, we're back to hashtagging again?


Haha, just that one time, seemed appropriate given the maturity level of that post


----------



## Wokei

exesteils said:


> I demand to know what show and which episode this is from, and will be severely disgruntled if you do not deliver sauce.
> Oh god, we're back to hashtagging again?




Don't be hating the playa....chilling with me TTPOD T1E is making me to break some nasty move...clear the dance floor...Wokei is here....


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Haha, just that one time, seemed appropriate given the maturity level of that post




Yeehaaa....it's all love in this thread...this is specially for you...good sauce man....enjoy


----------



## Wokei

Sorry to other member in this thread...seems like me hogging with me posts....it's just that simple...T1E is da BOMB...period


----------



## Ap616

wokei said:


> Sorry to other member in this thread...seems like me hogging with me posts....it's just that simple...T1E is da BOMB...period


 
 +10
 Glad you're liking them and Havi too. 2 fantastic purchases. Especially when you amp either with the NX1


----------



## Wokei

ap616 said:


> +10
> Glad you're liking them and Havi too. 2 fantastic purchases. Especially when you amp either with the NX1 :basshead:




No doubt about it...me amping TTPOD T1E with me SMSL amp...with T1E music comes out so much musical and has that bounce that makes it so alive while with Havi...it's so clinical and the awesome soundstage to appreciate the intricacy of the song....woot woot serious post yo..Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Ap616

Cool! I agree similarly with the NX1. That was your 1,111 post! Cheers


----------



## rontant

@Wokei  Are Havi and T1E going to make all your KZ IEMs redundant especially the EM9 and R3?


----------



## Wokei

Now me have Vivo in me ears...from the high of T1E to Vivo....word of advice....Not good....Will have to take them out now....it's just not fair...now me know why Hisoundfi
was fussing about.....the hype is real....I bow down to you....respect


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> @Wokei
> Are Havi and T1E going to make all your KZ IEMs redundant especially the EM9 and R3?




Havi and T1E are now top dogs now but me will never leave their brothers behind....me still like them very much...nah.....gonna do fire sale now....lol


----------



## tjw321

hisoundfi said:


> Ya, I think people have to hear them to understand the "audiophile basshead iem" term associated with them. The bass is so high quality in speed and tone that one can't help enjoy it, even those who prefer a flat signature can't deny how well the low end presentation is on these t1E.


 
 Having got the Havi's and been suitable amazed at the SQ/$ ratio, this post convinced me to try out the T1Es. I'm no basshead, but I do like a well-defined bottom end (I can guess what you'll make of that statement....), so I've always been a little tempted to try something which could be described as an "audiophile basshead iem". And at this price, and having had so much success with the Havi's, how could I not try these out?
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## Wokei

tjw321

Like Havi..T1E imho....it's a must get iem....with these two....a man or woman could be happy for a long long time


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> Now me have Vivo in me ears...from the high of T1E to Vivo....word of advice....Not good....Will have to take them out now....it's just not fair...now me know why @Hisoundfi
> was fussing about.....the hype is real....I bow down to you....respect


 
  
 If you look at @Hisoundfi's profile, he ranks GR07BE higher than Havi and T1E and we know GR07BE is analogous to Vivo XE800 so I am confused now... I better lie down...


----------



## Exesteils

wokei said:


> Don't be hating the playa....chilling with me TTPOD T1E is making me to break some nasty move...clear the dance floor...Wokei is here....




Still waiting on the source of the gif Wokei! :rolleyes:


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Glad you guys are enjoying the ttpods


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> If you look at @Hisoundfi
> 's profile, he ranks GR07BE higher than Havi and T1E and we know GR07BE is analogous to Vivo XE800 so I am confused now... I better lie down...




Noooooo....noooooo..what I meant was ...to do proper comparison with Vivo now would not be advisable especially the high from the euphoria of new toy syndrome from all the EDM MUSIC me been blasting since putting them on .....its so fun engaging but to put Vivo right after T1e is like going from mixed gender school to a all boys school ....

Prior to receiving Vivo ...me already demoed SyedZ2ez4 EX800 ...its just a totally different signature ...its only me 2nd hours getting me hands on T1e , Vivo and me SMSL SAP-5 s ...a better comparison will be with Havi ....

Hope that clear your confusion ..dude ..you funny man ..lol


----------



## Wokei

exesteils said:


> Still waiting on the source of the gif Wokei! :rolleyes:




Me sauce is from Japanese game show for p**n stars ...very educational and informative ...good for developing the man child in me ...lol


----------



## Exesteils

wokei said:


> Me sauce is from Japanese game show for p**n stars ...very educational and informative ...good for developing the man child in me ...lol




You had me at p**n. PM me the name, looks like I won't be bored tonight. XD


----------



## Wokei

exesteils said:


> You had me at p**n. PM me the name, looks like I won't be bored tonight. XD




Sishhhhhhh....dude you gonna get me banned...cheeky tart......this is a good decent clean wholesome thread...me
don't associate with shady character like you...ahem...Joking joking


----------



## rontant

Me too please @Wokei


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Me too please @Wokei




Not you too ...me do me prayer every nite before me go to bed ...repent now ..it's not too late ...you might still have wee bit chance to pass through the pearly gate !


----------



## tjw321

wokei said:


> @tjw321
> 
> Like Havi..T1E imho....it's a must get iem....with these two....a man or woman could be happy for a long long time


 
 And, thanks to your pics, I'm getting the purple ones....


----------



## Exesteils

wokei said:


> Not you too ...me do me prayer every nite before me go to bed ...repent now ..it's not too late ...you might still have wee bit chance to pass through the pearly gate !




Forget the pearly gates! PM the "information" XS


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> If you look at @Hisoundfi
> 's profile, he ranks GR07BE higher than Havi and T1E and we know GR07BE is analogous to Vivo XE800 so I am confused now... I better lie down...


 It hasn't been proven that the GR07BE and vivo xe800 analogue each other. The GR07BE has just as good of quality of bass as the t1e but in less quantity. It has less midrange than the t1e but slightly more balance and absolutelyno mid bass bleed. The GR07BE has more extended highs which can be both a gift and a curse. The highs are clearer and more forward than the t1e but can also be a bit sharper and sibilant from time to time. 

The t1e is much better for long listening sessions than GR07BE because of it's fatigue free sound and addictive tuning. 

The GR07BE is the closest thing I have to a havi b3 pro1 that doesn't need an amp.

I will be getting the vivo xe800 in a couple weeks and will be be doing a-b comparisons. 

Havi-slightly warm, perfectly balanced, excellent detail and soundstage 

T1e-"basshead audiophile" fatigue free sound with awesome midrange 

GR07BE - excellent detail and clarity, plays every genre well, super extended on both ends 

Xe800- I can't comment yet but comparisons have been made to gr07 series. Time will tell. I trust bhazard's judgment, so I know they will be really good


----------



## Wokei

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by rontant 

If you look at @Hisoundfi
's profile, he ranks GR07BE higher than Havi and T1E and we know GR07BE is analogous to Vivo XE800 so I am confused now... I better lie down...
It hasn't been proven that the GR07BE and vivo xe800 analogue each other. The GR07BE has just as good of quality of bass as the t1e but in less quantity. It has less midrange than the t1e but slightly more balance and absolutelyno mid bass bleed. The GR07BE has more extended highs which can be both a gift and a curse. The highs are clearer and more forward than the t1e but can also be a bit sharper and sibilant from time to time.

The t1e is much better for long listening sessions than GR07BE because of it's fatigue free sound and addictive tuning.

The GR07BE is the closest thing I have to a havi b3 pro1 that doesn't need an amp.

I will be getting the vivo xe800 in a couple weeks and will be be doing a-b comparisons.

Havi-slightly warm, perfectly balanced, excellent detail and soundstage

T1e-"basshead audiophile" fatigue free sound with awesome midrange

GR07BE - excellent detail and clarity, plays every genre well, super extended on both ends

Xe800- I can't comment yet but comparisons have been made to gr07 series. Time will tell. I trust bhazard's judgment, so I know they will be really good



++ Agreed with trusting bhazard judgement ...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Remember, preference plays a huge role in how people rank their stuff. I like warm signatures with good detail and clarity and solid bass in quantity and quality. 

The GR07BE is awesome guys. Some people say that it trumps their $300-$400-$500 stuff, customs, and sometimes more. You have to hear it to understand just how good it is. If this xe800 hangs with my beloved GR07BE in most or all categories it's the deal of the century. The current asking price of $130 for the GR07BE is an amazing deal IMHO. If there's a equally good iem for under $100 is a game changer. We will see.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

First release from customs brazil - KZ A1 and Extension cord KZ ANV
  
 Its not the best mail to receive but its the first released since i ordered a lot of stuff following advices from here 
  
 In some hours the postman will deliver


----------



## Wokei

rafaelroxalot said:


> First release from customs brazil - KZ A1 and Extension cord KZ ANV
> 
> Its not the best mail to receive but its the first released since i ordered a lot of stuff following advices from here
> 
> In some hours the postman will deliver




Finally they arrive ....some ...happy for you ..


----------



## rontant

rafaelroxalot said:


> First release from customs brazil - KZ A1 and Extension cord KZ ANV
> 
> Its not the best mail to receive but its the first released since i ordered a lot of stuff following advices from here
> 
> In some hours the postman will deliver


 
 Congratulations! You probably are the first one in Brazil to own KZ.


----------



## Salmonelas

@Wokei gratz and happy listening! We are waiting for your review with lots of pics! I had mine (Havis and T1E) 2 weeks now and its just awesome.


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> @Wokei
> gratz and happy listening! We are waiting for your review with lots of pics! I had mine (Havis and T1E) 2 weeks now and its just awesome.




Thanks man ...will need some time ..to get a better feel of these baby ....lol


----------



## wkkm007

https://www.facebook.com/obravoaudio/posts/719896438080284

A world first and only Planner Magnetics driver and Dynamic Neodymium driver Hybrid design over-ear headphone, HRIB-1, is now ready to production.


----------



## peter123

wkkm007 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/obravoaudio/posts/719896438080284
> 
> A world first and only Planner Magnetics driver and Dynamic Neodymium driver Hybrid design over-ear headphone, HRIB-1, is now ready to production.


 
 WOW! Those looks amazing. Better start saving some money though


----------



## Netforce

wkkm007 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/obravoaudio/posts/719896438080284
> 
> A world first and only Planner Magnetics driver and Dynamic Neodymium driver Hybrid design over-ear headphone, HRIB-1, is now ready to production.



I tried a pair of them out back in May and well... Thought they sounded good but albeit a bit different. For $2000 it is a tad much but who knows they may have changed some since then.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just ordered the takstar hi2050. It looks really comfortable and reviews say they are very balanced sounding. They should be a compliment to my ATH-M50. 

Also picked up a new kz model, kz-es. Looks like it could be a game changer.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> I just ordered the takstar hi2050. It looks really comfortable and reviews say they are very balanced sounding. They should be a compliment to my ATH-M50.
> 
> Also picked up a new kz model, kz-es. Looks like it could be a game changer.


 
 The Takstar Hi2050 and the newer HI 1200 were the only two Takstars I didn't like. 2050 was too bright for me.
  
 New KZ eh? It shall be mine.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

wokei said:


> Finally they arrive ....some ...happy for you ..


 
 Thanks 


rontant said:


> Congratulations! You probably are the first one in Brazil to own KZ.


 
 Thanks ! i don´t know if I am the first! but finally arrived 
 My fake sennheiser is really bad in front of this kz-a1 i will put some pics on kz thread 
 if this one, the less expensive one is great! need some Equalization to sound better, but is great without it too 
 I'm wondering the kz-gr and the kzese ttpod, havis, xe800 and with the dac and amp  great great lol
 I can't review because i don't know how to yet...


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

hisoundfi said:


> Remember, preference plays a huge role in how people rank their stuff. I like warm signatures with good detail and clarity and solid bass in quantity and quality.
> 
> The GR07BE is awesome guys. Some people say that it trumps their $300-$400-$500 stuff, customs, and sometimes more. You have to hear it to understand just how good it is. If this xe800 hangs with my beloved GR07BE in most or all categories it's the deal of the century. The current asking price of $130 for the GR07BE is an amazing deal IMHO. If there's a equally good iem for under $100 is a game changer. We will see.


 
  
 The XE800 is almost certainly better than the GR07BE. Like the BE, It has more bass than the regular GR07 but unlike its Vsonic siblings the treble is less peaky and if there is resonance it's not as noticeable as with the GR07 shell. As a bonus, you can tune the bass by playing with the vents to achieve whatever quantity you prefer. So yes, it indeed was a crazy bargain when it went for 50$ and it's still competitively priced at double that price. The cable is still crap though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Wokei

rafaelroxalot said:


> Thanks
> Thanks ! i don´t know if I am the first! but finally arrived
> My fake sennheiser is really bad in front of this kz-a1 i will put some pics on kz thread
> if this one, the less expensive one is great! need some Equalization to sound better, but is great without it too
> ...




You be loving EDSE and GR more if you like A1 outta box ....as for Havi Ttpod and XE800 ..they are really that good ...so no worry mate ...good buy


----------



## rafaelroxalot

I am so excited, now anxious to others arrive, I have changed my smartphone, this one now don't have Sq, DAC and amp needs to arrive, on my other phone this A1 have a great performance


----------



## spurxiii

I ordered 1 off eBay and they sent 2. What do I do ?


----------



## Exesteils

spurxiii said:


> I ordered 1 off eBay and they sent 2. What do I do ?




What any sane person would do. Keep one as a backup or sell it for $$


----------



## jdog

An honest sane person would probably let ebay know that you received 2, instead of 1.  An upstanding vendor would recognize it was his/her mistake (not yours) and thank you for your honesty and allow you to keep both for the price of one...  Then you are free to decide what you want to do with them...


----------



## spurxiii

jdog said:


> An honest sane person would probably let ebay know that you received 2, instead of 1.  An upstanding vendor would recognize it was his/her mistake (not yours) and thank you for your honesty and allow you to keep both for the price of one...  Then you are free to decide what you want to do with them...




Yeah I'll contact the seller


----------



## DJScope

spurxiii said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Only one thing to do in this situation. That is, give one to me!


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Remember, preference plays a huge role in how people rank their stuff. I like warm signatures with good detail and clarity and solid bass in quantity and quality.
> 
> The GR07BE is awesome guys. Some people say that it trumps their $300-$400-$500 stuff, customs, and sometimes more. You have to hear it to understand just how good it is. If this xe800 hangs with my beloved GR07BE in most or all categories it's the deal of the century. The current asking price of $130 for the GR07BE is an amazing deal IMHO. If there's a equally good iem for under $100 is a game changer. We will see.




GR07 is indeed very good, in that it's hard to fault and quite unique in timbre. I was reading a comment the other day by someone saying even though they found another IEM 'technically' superior they didn't care preferring GR07BE, and I can totally understand where they're coming from with that statement. 

I recently loaned a GR07 MK2 and bought the guy out for the same reasons mentioned above. That and GR07 MK2 are hard to find now. 

About the $300 - $400 accomplishment statement:

When I first started this hobby I would laugh at anyone saying a $150 odd dollar Chinese IEM could outdo a 3-4 driver / high end earphone. But since hearing many $350 > earphones that statement holds much truth. 




spurxiii said:


> I ordered 1 off eBay and they sent 2. What do I do ?




Oh, be sure to contact the seller now.


----------



## robervaul

Pull the trigger ?
*KZ-ES*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ES-copper-forging-professional-grade-fever-and-heavy-bass-music-WIRE-call-ear-headphones-earphones/615477_2034055286.html


----------



## Wokei

robervaul said:


> Pull the trigger ?
> *KZ-ES*
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ES-copper-forging-professional-grade-fever-and-heavy-bass-music-WIRE-call-ear-headphones-earphones/615477_2034055286.html


 
 Nope ...still sober ...recovery process on track


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> Nope ...still sober ...recovery process on track


 
  
 I was wondering...you live near LendMeUrEars...and you still don't have the Vsonic VSD3 ?
 Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I bet you would love it


----------



## Hisoundfi

I picked those kz-es up yesterday. I'm curious about the "dual membrane" technology. Is this similar to the ckr series by audio technica?


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Nope ...still sober ...recovery process on track



Don't worry it'll pass...




altrunox said:


> I was wondering...you live near LendMeUrEars...and you still don't have the Vsonic VSD3 ?
> Really? :evil:
> I bet you would love it




Lol!


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> I was wondering...you live near LendMeUrEars...and you still don't have the Vsonic VSD3 ?
> Really?
> 
> 
> ...


 
 At the moment .....too many things to like ...soon I'll be banning me self from Head Fi very soon .....can't be jumping on every new iem that comes ...though would like to.....me last post in headfi and goin into self exile to save me self .....
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just joking





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> At the moment .....too many things to like ...soon I'll be banning me self from Head Fi very soon .....can't be jumping on every new iem that comes ...though would like to.....me last post in headfi and goin into self exile to save me self .....


 
  
 VSD3 is not that new, and some guys prefer them over the T1-E and B3 Pro 1, they look really sexy and comfortable... just saying, you should get them  
 Luckly they're out of stock, but more will come... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  





 ​


----------



## Pastapipo

So I spend a little time with my latest gear and wanted to share my impressions. Just what I hear, no facts or anything else.
 Everything compared with my daily setup: LG G2 & Philips Fidelio S1.
  
  
 Muse X5 (Ebay ~$12).
 Cheap little USB DAC/AMP. Does an amazing job for the price paid (~$12). SQ is great and a huge leap up from my "beatsaudio" laptop jack.
 The sound is quite bright though, at the expense of the low end. This brightness could be too much at time. Bass sounds a bit thinner, highs are far more prominent compared to my LG G2.
 Very accurate and detailed sound (probably due to being bright), no colourisation of the sound to my ears (no smoothing out or anything), I didn't notice a change in soundstage.
 Excellent product.
  
 Topping NX1 (Ebay ~$36).
 Small little amp which I didn't really need but a steal at $36. Don't have any power hungry IEMS/Headphones (YET) that need an amp, so can't say much about it.
 It does however boost the lower frequencies, and give de bass a bit more punch. The highs sound a little bit smoother.
 Combining the Topping NX1 with the Muse X5 is a match made in heaven. They complement eachother.
  
TTPOD T1E:
 L-shaped goddess, very tip depended. I'm using flimsy wide bore tips.
 Bass: Show stealer, prominent, tight, reaches down to Mordors basement. Pure excellence. If I had to be nit picky, I would like the subass to be a little more articulate.
 Mids: Lush. Full. Guitar are oh so energetic. Voices are clear and centred.
 Highs: There definitely there, but not as prominent as the bass and mids.
 Soundstage and Instrument separation are good, but not as good as the Fidelio S1. The Fidelio also more detail to offer and sound clearer due to the more prominent highs.
  
Beevo BV-HM710:
 2 days of burn in.
 They are fine, they're more than I could expect for the price paid, but I do prefer the Creative Aurvana Live by a large margin.
 The tuning of these headphones is very enjoyable but I have the feeling the drivers cant keep up. Especially the drum kit sounds congested and muddy. I don't like the sound of the snare drum at all. A bit more detail would also be lovely. 
 Lows: Prominent subbass, reaches down deep. Excellent quantity and quality. 
 Mids: Very midcentric, but lack depth and timbre. Muddy.
 Highs: Good quality highs, would like to hear a bit more of them though.
 Soundstage: very small. Microphone is not working.
  
 This surprises me a little because of the enjoyable experience Peter123 had with them. Maybe its my preferences that block me from liking them. Maybe its CQ issues?
 I'll be getting a second black one from Aliexpress in a months time, I'll compare it to the white one from Focal Price.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I make picking out an iem and portable amplifier for the day a part of getting ready. It's kind of sick bcuz I'm like "this red dress shirt with the ed3, or this blue Polo Shirt with my t1E" 

Took a look at the stock pile of iems which are mostly now in aftermarket clamshell cases and marked for easier identification, and realized I need help lol. 

I think it's time to sell some stuff


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I make picking out an iem and portable amplifier for the day a part of getting ready. It's kind of sick bcuz I'm like "this red dress shirt with the ed3, or this blue Polo Shirt with my t1E"
> 
> Took a look at the stock pile of iems which are mostly now in aftermarket clamshell cases and marked for easier identification, and realized I need help lol.
> 
> I think it's time to sell some stuff






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Not sick ...me stock pile too is scary ...matching iem and amp to what you gonna wear ...thats new to me ...OCD


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> I make picking out an iem and portable amplifier for the day a part of getting ready. It's kind of sick bcuz I'm like "this red dress shirt with the ed3, or this blue Polo Shirt with my t1E"
> 
> Took a look at the stock pile of iems which are mostly now in aftermarket clamshell cases and marked for easier identification, and realized I need help lol.
> 
> I think it's time to sell some stuff







wokei said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's all good. 

I have sliding draws many levels high, in each draw there's a DAP + IEM which I've carefully paired together to what I think is the best synergy. They stay like that in pairs never separated.


----------



## Wokei

Time to get some anti headfi patch...just like your H20Fidelity signature...instead of liking...be buying...scary thoughts...


----------



## deltronzero

I was casually browsing Taobao on the XE800's to pick up another pair on the cheap when I saw a seller has them for 388RMB (about 63 bucks).  Might be a good price for others to join in...since it is still a considerable savings compared to a pair of GR07's.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.1kMqZq&id=39598811470&ns=1#


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I make picking out an iem and portable amplifier for the day a part of getting ready. It's kind of sick bcuz I'm like "this red dress shirt with the ed3, or this blue Polo Shirt with my t1E"
> 
> Took a look at the stock pile of iems which are mostly now in aftermarket clamshell cases and marked for easier identification, and realized I need help lol.
> 
> I think it's time to sell some stuff







wokei said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol! I updated my profile earlier today and noticed the list getting longer than what's healthy. 

I want help to!


----------



## Hisoundfi

So many smsl amps, but which one is the latest and greatest? 

Suggestions or impressions anyone? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wokei

Crazies in da house...lol


----------



## erudite

which tips are you guys using with the XE800?


----------



## benandfaith

I noticed almost none/none of the recommendations have a microphone on them. 

Can someone recommend a cheap and good iem that has a microphone and some sort of inline control for answering phone (to be used with Android phone)?


----------



## altrunox

benandfaith said:


> I noticed almost none/none of the recommendations have a microphone on them.
> 
> Can someone recommend a cheap and good iem that has a microphone and some sort of inline control for answering phone (to be used with Android phone)?


 
  
  
 Xiaomi Piston, althought they don`t isolate really well.


----------



## robakri

Okay guys, I'm not keeping up here after starting a new job! This is not good!
  
 Just received my penon iem as well as vsd3s which I planned to gift although Im a bit tempted to open the vsd3s... must resist!
  
 However, I had a friend over who was asking about iems and not really looking to spend much, I told him the pistons would be an excellent choice, however he was bummed out that if the tax man opens his package the price close to doubles and kinda didnt want to spend so much. He loves EDM so I thought to myself that maybe KZ ED might be a good choice for him. Anything from kz ed to pistons in price range that is worth looking into? Also very preferably from shops in china and not hong kong due to some tax that can be evaded that way.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-ed-Special-Edition-Professional-In-Ear-Headphones-metal-bass-sound-enthusiast-pour-blood-work-year/1987244299.html?PID=6146845&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2Fkz-ed-Special-Edition-Professional-In-Ear-Headphones-metal-bass-sound-enthusiast-pour-blood-work-year%2F1987244299.html&cv=11032041&cn=null&tp1=kqrie1ac4mpf&tracelog=null&af=cj_6146845&vd=30


----------



## Wokei

robakri

KZ model that you can look into are A1, GR,RX, ED3 and EDSE


----------



## Netforce

robakri said:


> Okay guys, I'm not keeping up here after starting a new job! This is not good!
> 
> Just received my penon iem as well as vsd3s which I planned to gift although Im a bit tempted to open the vsd3s... must resist!
> 
> ...


 
 Those KZ ED Special Edition are really some great iems and are so inexpensive. Between the Pistons and those I prefer the U-shaped sound of the KZ EDSE more than stock Pistons. The pistons are good but was a bit too much of a v shaped sound signature stock, after modding it the mids become more forward along with the treble and tightened up the bass. Packaging on the pistons is better than the kz and the 3 button android remote is super useful that I've been using my pistons as my gym iem.


----------



## robakri

Thanks for the quick replies guys, I'm going to recommend the KZ ED to him, I think it might be a good exposure to this hobby as it will be pretty mind blowing performance to him. Also, you need a level of headphone love that not everybody has to go modding your iems


----------



## spurxiii

netforce said:


> Those KZ ED Special Edition are really some great iems and are so inexpensive. Between the Pistons and those I prefer the U-shaped sound of the KZ EDSE more than stock Pistons. The pistons are good but was a bit too much of a v shaped sound signature stock, after modding it the mids become more forward along with the treble and tightened up the bass. Packaging on the pistons is better than the kz and the 3 button android remote is super useful that I've been using my pistons as my gym iem.



 


Lol I totally forgot I ordered this already in August. I used the link to order it just now and realised its been shipped lol.


----------



## Wokei

Posted in TTPod T1E thrread ...
  
*TTPOD T1E Review*
  
*Background*
  
 Be using me NX1 amp for this review ( they do work very well without amp ) ....fosho' this purple jet pack is one sexy lookin' iem ....housing is big but not a problem with fitting ....can be worn down or over the ears ...me prefer down ..... though they are huge but its actually very comfy and insertion is shallow and very good for long listening session ....guaranteed to make you break out and do some nasty move fosho'.....me sure did ..muahahhaaaaaaaa
  

  
 Right out of the gate .....me gotta say ...its a must have for those who already owned Havi ...as it will compliment on your iem signature collection ....with Havi being more technical vs T1E fun factor without sacrificing too much on detail and clarity ....damm good buy for under USD50 or less.
  
_*Sound*_
  
 Dual dynamic driver is excellent on these babies .....awesome bass performance ...the show stopper and main attraction .....quality bass texture  but not overblown with good attack , impact is very engaging with good speed, aggressive and in your face presentation while the sub bass is imho tonally right with incredible extension that don't bleed into mid ...." MUSICAL " and "FUN"
 Put it this way ....if you have Havi ..this is the type of girl you bring home to meet the parents .. type your parents will approve 
  
 but with T1E ..its the kind of girl you wanna bring to the club and partyyyyyyyyyyyy.....and you know you gonna have a good time 
  

  
 The  mid is lush and forward ...giving it a very smooth, warm and very musical sound .....with good details......damm the electric guitar sounds good with BITE ....together with the sweet bass ...its a knock out punch combination 
  

  
 Treble is clear though not extended as me would like ......but they do shimmer n sizzle with the right dose standing head to head with the bass and the mid ....not overly bright ....very smooth and more forgiving when the music gets busy ....very ideal in the whole sound signature ....." SIZZLE" ...they do
  
  

  
  
 Sound-stage is above average with depth and width ..isolation is good imho .....have to get the right seal and fit ...details are also good considering the bass is the scene stealer here ...
  
 Conclusion ....if you are not a bass head but do enjoy "thump" in your sound or you be bass head but do enjoy some detail,clarity and good lush mid ....its a good iem to get with copious amount of good fun quality bass that me think will satisfy many ...without limiting your choice of music genre by getting a bass head iem or neutralish iem...
  
 Hope you enjoy the review ...here are some image that most aptly describes T1E in me head ..." FUN"  ....not for children !
  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Good Job Wokei! Glad that you're liking the ttpodEs. Looking forward to trying them out


----------



## Wokei

syedz2ez4 said:


> Good Job Wokei! Glad that you're liking the ttpodEs. Looking forward to trying them out




You will !


----------



## Salmonelas

@Wokei nice review,simple and fun reading.


----------



## peter123

netforce said:


> Those KZ ED Special Edition are really some great iems and are so inexpensive. Between the Pistons and those I prefer the U-shaped sound of the KZ EDSE more than stock Pistons. The pistons are good but was a bit too much of a v shaped sound signature stock, after modding it the mids become more forward along with the treble and tightened up the bass. Packaging on the pistons is better than the kz and the 3 button android remote is super useful that I've been using my pistons as my gym iem.




I agree, the EDSE is redicoulsy good for the price. A bit to bassy for my preference but extreme value.



robakri said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys, I'm going to recommend the KZ ED to him, I think it might be a good exposure to this hobby as it will be pretty mind blowing performance to him. Also, you need a level of headphone love that not everybody has to go modding your iems




Good choice!

@Wokei

Fantastic review again man, seems as you've found your review format and me like it


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> @Wokei
> nice review,simple and fun reading.







peter123 said:


> @Wokei
> 
> Fantastic review again man, seems as you've found your review format and me like it





Thanks guys ...good to know you likey ....


----------



## Baycode

@Wokei you can become a specific review brand in head-fi if you do continue this way


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> @Wokei
> you can become a specific review brand in head-fi if you do continue this way




That is the only way me do the review ....though me not well verrsed in sound terminology ....but to me ...music and iem illicit certain emotion .....memory and more of feeling rather than technical jargon ....and that is what T1E does to me ....remind me of me younger days when one is carefree , no witch to take care .....ahem .....being able to be spontaneous than hiding me self in toilet with me IPad( when the lioness is at home) and headfying away ....lol


----------



## Wokei

Hope this will help for those who are using amp....me use motor bike "O"ring for gasket to band me amp with me player


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Hope this will help for those who are using amp....me use motor bike "O"ring for gasket to band me amp with me player




Will ya post a picture banded?


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Will ya post a picture banded?




Sure..you know me...eager to please



It's neat and doesn't cover the screen...boo yeah


----------



## spurxiii

No need for bands. 3M dual lock low profile. Awesome stuff


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> No need for bands. 3M dual lock low profile. Awesome stuff




Yup that too...


----------



## spurxiii

Sorry not my images, taken by *Sorensiim* from the thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp


----------



## spurxiii

But its what I'm using now, just too lazy to take my own pics


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Sure..you know me...eager to please
> 
> 
> 
> It's neat and doesn't cover the screen...boo yeah




Lol, that player look familiar. Is it a loaner unit


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Lol, that player look familiar. Is it a loaner unit






Yup...sad I know....bcuz Shawn71
requested...so had to borrow from the witch..and returned immediately after pic taken...booo hoo


----------



## Hisoundfi

These came in today. I'm really impressed with the build quality of them. They are super sturdy and sound really good. All three came to a total of $20 usd shipped.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> These came in today. I'm really impressed with the build quality of them. They are super sturdy and sound really good. All three came to a total of $20 usd shipped.




Links pls...thanks they look good...looking closer are they from Ali seller...me think me have the middle cable(5.50$)in the picture and also order the top one today....lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Aliexpress, store name is HI FI Audio. 

I think you guys should check out everything he has. Tons of high quality stuff for reasonable prices. 

I'm going to post links the next time I'm at a computer. 

PS the fattest cable in the bunch is the best so far. I didn't realize a cable could change the sound this much.


----------



## Wokei

Boo yeah....just bought three cable from him this afternoon...


----------



## gyx11

quick question here for all you dual lock users. will applying it damage the surface of the item should you wish to remove it in the future?

I wouldn't like some sticky residue to be left behind


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Boo yeah....just bought three cable from him this afternoon...


Ya he's got a TON of high quality stuff for dirt cheap. 

I can't believe how much cheaper the overseas stuff is in comparison to the USA. If I bought these cables at a local store it would be well over $100.

The fattest cable is the best cable I've ever seen/had. Oh Ya, it was only $6!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

gyx11 said:


> quick question here for all you dual lock users. will applying it damage the surface of the item should you wish to remove it in the future?
> 
> I wouldn't like some sticky residue to be left behind


 

+1

Answers now! 

Please and thank you


----------



## Hisoundfi

If this was playboy for audiophiles, I would give this beauty the centerfold lol


----------



## Wokei

gyx11 said:


> quick question here for all you dual lock users. will applying it damage the surface of the item should you wish to remove it in the future?
> 
> I wouldn't like some sticky residue to be left behind




One reason why I don't use...don't want to take the risk...


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Ya he's got a TON of high quality stuff for dirt cheap.
> 
> I can't believe how much cheaper the overseas stuff is in comparison to the USA. If I bought these cables at a local store it would be well over $100.
> 
> The fattest cable is the best cable I've ever seen/had. Oh Ya, it was only $6!!!




That's KZ R3 ...


----------



## kova4a

gyx11 said:


> quick question here for all you dual lock users. will applying it damage the surface of the item should you wish to remove it in the future?
> 
> I wouldn't like some sticky residue to be left behind


 
 Not if you use the thinner dual lock - the clear one. I think only the thick black one leaves residue. The clear one is easy to remove.


----------



## Hisoundfi

kova4a said:


> Not if you use the thinner dual lock - the clear one. I think only the thick black one leaves residue. The clear one is easy to remove.


Does the thinner stuff hold well? Will everyday use in a pants pocket cause it to separate?


----------



## Baycode

gyx11 said:


> quick question here for all you dual lock users. will applying it damage the surface of the item should you wish to remove it in the future?
> 
> I wouldn't like some sticky residue to be left behind




I know someone is going to reply but I wanted to share a sticker and gum remover which works perfect: Goo Gone

But I am not sure if its sold outside US.

I use this product for nearly 10 years for all kinds of sticker residue removal. It'a magical liquid.


----------



## kova4a

hisoundfi said:


> Does the thinner stuff hold well? Will everyday use in a pants pocket cause it to separate?


 
 Yeah, it will. The one I have is the low-profile SJ-4570.


----------



## spurxiii

It doesn't leave any residue and its never come apart unless I really wanted it to so there. Still awesome stuff


----------



## clee290

hisoundfi said:


> Aliexpress, store name is HI FI Audio.
> 
> I think you guys should check out everything he has. Tons of high quality stuff for reasonable prices.
> 
> ...


 
 Here's a link to his store:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/526194
  
 Gonna go look through his stuff now


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Ya he's got a TON of high quality stuff for dirt cheap.
> 
> I can't believe how much cheaper the overseas stuff is in comparison to the USA. If I bought these cables at a local store it would be well over $100.
> 
> The fattest cable is the best cable I've ever seen/had. Oh Ya, it was only $6!!!


 
  
 Looks good!!!
  
 Btw, you might want to check out FiiO L16 cable: http://fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000059089478&MenuID=105026015 - excellent build and noticeable sound improvement (Oyaide wires and machined metal connector).  Miicastore has it for $12.99 shipped free: http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-l16-professional-35mmto35mm-stereo-cable-p-125.html?osCsid=bf9059c17e9f97d868c041ef609c49dc
  
 I got it with HS6 kit for X5, but you can save a few bucks buying it standalone.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6185339461.html

The link for the fat Aliexpress cable. 

twister6

I'll check those out. Upgrading cables is pretty new to me. I always went with store bought monster cables and called it a day. I will say this fat cable really improves the sound on my portable rig


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> Btw, you might want to check out FiiO L16 cable: http://fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000059089478&MenuID=105026015 - excellent build and noticeable sound improvement (Oyaide wires and machined metal connector).  Miicastore has it for $12.99 shipped free: http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-l16-professional-35mmto35mm-stereo-cable-p-125.html?osCsid=bf9059c17e9f97d868c041ef609c49dc
> 
> I got it with HS6 kit for X5, but you can save a few bucks buying it standalone.




That Oyaide cable is kick ass...me in audio shop testing out x5 and e12....sound so good with me Havi....Muahahahahahaha


----------



## twister6

It's not just purity of OFC cable, but getting one which is silver plated for an improved conductivity of the signal.  It really makes the sound sparkle with more details.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Twister6

I just ordered that cable, looks awesome


----------



## michele009

twister6 said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> Btw, you might want to check out FiiO L16 cable: http://fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000059089478&MenuID=105026015 - excellent build and noticeable sound improvement (Oyaide wires and machined metal connector).  Miicastore has it for $12.99 shipped free: http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-l16-professional-35mmto35mm-stereo-cable-p-125.html?osCsid=bf9059c17e9f97d868c041ef609c49dc
> 
> I got it with HS6 kit for X5, but you can save a few bucks buying it standalone.




I just can't find it shipped to Italy for a fair price. I found it only on Amazon for twice its price...


----------



## Hisoundfi

DGS100 

first


----------



## mochill

^ is that the iron box :/


----------



## mochill

Someone else has the dgs100 b4 u


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> ^ is that the iron box :/


It's more tin than iron. 

V signature with lots of bass and detail


----------



## mochill

Is it small ... And more impression plz


----------



## altrunox

I look here almost every day and ...DSG?!
 How much and where and why?


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio and $85


----------



## Hisoundfi

I think sidy just set a record for most sets of tips to come stock with an iem. 16 sets of tips! 3 comply foam, sets of grey and red, 2 sets of wide bore in gray, two in white, 3 in black, 3 sets of black olive tips. Wow! Clamshell case, red ear guides, and a tin box. 

They sound a little bit on the mellow side. Very intimate sounding. Mids really take the back seat. They are very clear however.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Very detailed, you don't miss anything in terms of sounds overpowering others


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Is it small ... And more impression plz


housing is small, along the lines of the altone200. 
The bass is the star of the show. Signature is like a reverse check mark. 

Remember this is right out of the box impressions


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bass is very very impressive. It extends very low. There is little to no bass bleed because of the hybrid design. 

Treble is super crisp and detailed. 

Because of the BA, it sounds a bit dry. 

Definitely not for someone who wants midrange to take center stage. The mids are different. Dare I say it's tuned like the Pistons? Don't let that deter you if you didn't care for them because it doesn't have the the mid bass bleed like the Pistons.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Even with the tuning, it has excellent clarity. Listening to some Bon Jovi and his voice is coming more forward. 

Still has a reverse check mark signature


----------



## Hisoundfi

Treble is sharp and clean and clear, but not as hot as the altone200. I can turn these up without piercing my eardrum unlike the altone200.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Very good extension on both ends. 

I love the detail I'm the upper mids and treble. 

Drums sound screwing amazing on these things, seriously


----------



## vlenbo

Beautiful impressions friend!


I have 2 things to ask.

1. Would you say that the altone is still worthy of a purchase, after hearing these?
2. How is the SS?


----------



## Hisoundfi

So far.... 

DGS100 has better clarity than the havi b3 pro1, no bs. Also better treble IMHO. Also has better bass. Bass is amazeballs on these. It's borderline basshead but has EXCELLENT tone and much better than average in attack and decay. Strong mid-bass. 

Havi has better imaging and soundstage. havi has better midrange that's for sure


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> So far....
> 
> DGS100 has better clarity than the havi b3 pro1, no bs. Also better treble IMHO. Also has better bass. Bass is amazeballs on these. It's borderline basshead but has EXCELLENT tone and much better than average in attack and decay. Strong mid-bass.
> 
> Havi has better imaging and soundstage. havi has better midrange that's for sure




Hehehehheh

Excellent.


Looks like the havi is worth it for me.


You will, my friend, see a new iem to evaluate in your post office one day.


----------



## Hisoundfi

vlenbo said:


> Beautiful impressions friend!
> 
> 
> I have 2 things to ask.
> ...


 I would say that they are in direct competition with each other. 

Altone200 is more balanced and with a treble emphasis that can be fatiguing. 

DGS100 is more of a fun signature with emphasis on bass. 

If I could only have one, I would pick the dgs100 because it's more geared towards what I prefer. 

I do wish mids were a bit more forward on dgs100. 

Honestly though I consider these to be very close in terms of value. I say in all aspects it's a draw.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Oh wow, I don't think I own ANYTHING with this much extension on both ends. 

The sound is HUGE.


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> I would say that they are in direct competition with each other.
> 
> Altone200 is more balanced and with a treble emphasis that can be fatiguing.
> 
> ...




This is a good read. A fun hybrid sound, with a fatiguing yet similar sounding hybrid....



And if I recall, you wanted an IEM that had the havi SS imaging, the bass of the ttpods, the mids of havi, and now it seems the highs of the dgs.




Yup. You will be the first person to receive them in a future tour.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay my brain is starting to adjust to these some more...

Mid bass is a bit much on some tracks. 

ON A SCALE FROM ONE TO TEN (ten being maxed out) 

sub bass-7
Mid bass-9
Low mids-4
High mids-5
Low treble-6
High treble-7


----------



## mochill

I'm in love with my altone200


----------



## mochill

Fx850 tips on them


----------



## mochill

Are you using wud bore tips on the dsg100


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Someone else has the dgs100 b4 u


 
  
 Well, if I would stay home today and wouldn't go to work -  I would have these before both of you.  Now, have to do a catch up, burning these in now  ...  Didn't even check this thread and PMed HisoundFi already to compare my notes lol!!!  Right out of the box - lots of bass and warm v-shaped sig.  Let's wait for 15-20hrs of burn in for the next impression.


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> Okay my brain is starting to adjust to these some more...
> 
> Mid bass is a bit much on some tracks.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, I don't know if I'd like that much mid bass!


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> I'm in love with my altone200


 
  
 Did you see my tip rolling "tips" in that thread? http://www.head-fi.org/t/724546/t-peos-altone200-3-way-hybrid-introduction-impressions-high-end-sound-cheap-as-chips/795#post_10851798
  
 Also, my altone 200 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/t-peos-altone200/reviews/11538
  
  
 Regarding DGS100 - need to burn them in, but I know for sure there is NO overlap with Altone 200   Going to be a busy weekend reviewing/comparing, plus I also playing with Cayin C5 I just received as well...


----------



## twister6

indieman said:


> Oh, I don't know if I'd like that much mid bass!


 
  
 Considering low end comes from dynamic driver of DGS100, I would wait for a final impression after burn-in


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Considering low end comes from dynamic driver of DGS100, I would wait for a final impression after burn-in


Agreed. My impressions are initial impressions out of the box. I can tell you right now, a couple more hours on them and the mids are improving and mid bass is coming down some


----------



## Hisoundfi

I was skeptical that the split frequencies on the DGS100 would cause a gap in sound. That doesn't seem to be the case. 

It is definitely a different sounding hybrid to anything I own. I do enjoy the sound much more than the astrotec ax35.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I was skeptical that the split frequencies on the DGS100 would cause a gap in sound. That doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> It is definitely a different sounding hybrid to anything I own. I do enjoy the sound much more than the astrotec ax35.


 
  
 Yes, AX35 was not good at all.  Also, following your footsteps, I'm hearing now mids improving and starting to shine with very impressive details.  Bass became more clear and better controlled, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for mids-bass to settle down (which you already hearing!).


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Are you using wud bore tips on the dsg100


Yes, wide bore tips with a somewhat shallow insertion.


----------



## mochill

Perfect , now for burn in


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, mid bass is becoming a bit overwhelming on these DGS100. The mid bass from the dynamic driver is overlapping the BA, making it a bit stuffy in the midrange. Hoping that this settles after a couple days of play time.


----------



## Hisoundfi

vlenbo said:


> Hehehehheh
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Wokei

vlenbo said:


> Hehehehheh
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> ...






What? What about Wokei...not included


----------



## bhazard

Must have mids. If burn in doesn't help the DGS, it looks like I'll pass on it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

As I type this, iI will say the mids are definitely improving sir, very much so. I think the dynamic driver needs to settle straight out of the box.


----------



## Hisoundfi

IMHO so far, these DGS100 sound better with no amp, ESPECIALLY the mids. 

An amp almost seems to kick the dynamic driver into overdrive.

This seems to be the case with some hybrids


----------



## Hisoundfi

Things are really starting to balance out with these. 

I'm infatuated with how well drums sound with these.

I think I'm starting to fall in love...


----------



## alexv131994

Is this a legit seller?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Nacodex%C2%AE-Original-Xiaomi-Earphone-Headphone/dp/B00MXJWQMG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1409967913&sr=8-5&keywords=xiaomi+piston+2


----------



## vlenbo

wokei said:


> What? What about Wokei...not included


 
 I did not want the snake oil to rub in your wound. lol
  
 I actually wanted to include you. Problem, you already heard them. IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 However, if Syed won't mind, I will send you the iem as well, and I want you guys to be critical about them. Be critical as possible, but try to have fun as well!
  
  
 I'm paying for the shipping and will tour them out in a separate thread. This new DGS100 seems that the bass will be similar to the same iem you heard from syed. All I need is to verify it with hisoundfi's help, and of course your own expertise since you do have the havis which are close to the drum realistic sounds.
  
 Now it isn't supposed to be (my iem is better than most iems here on the thread).
  
 I just want to know if this iem is actually worth it for most people. I barely see any activity on the thread, and I feel a bit saddened by the desolation in there. I love it here since everyone is happy and pretty happy about sharing details of an iem.


----------



## Wokei

vlenbo

Yup...this is a happy family here....me want some snake oil.....haha...


----------



## Hisoundfi

This DGS100 is awesome! 

5 hours in and it's a beautiful beast! 

I can't wait for others to give them some play time and post impressions. 

I'm not going to give it a final ranking, but it's already in my top 10, and will probably make my top 5! 

Sound is huge! Big bass and detailed. This is truly maximizing the hybrid technology. 

Don't let the first few hours determine your impressions guys, once the dynamic driver settles in, it's a FABULOUS sound!


----------



## Wokei

Dude....me wallet be hating you now....anyway me have TPeos H100ii coming on the way....aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Arty McGhee

alexv131994 said:


> Is this a legit seller?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nacodex%C2%AE-Original-Xiaomi-Earphone-Headphone/dp/B00MXJWQMG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1409967913&sr=8-5&keywords=xiaomi+piston+2




Fake


----------



## mochill

DGS100 PLUS GR07BE COMMING TOMORROW


----------



## robervaul

hisoundfi said:


> This DGS100 is awesome!
> 
> 5 hours in and it's a beautiful beast!
> 
> ...


 
 Will be a new Super.fi 5EB ?
 how it compares with the bass T1E ?


----------



## mochill

More impression hisoundfi


----------



## Hisoundfi

T1-E bass is better quality IMHO. This DGS100 has very full and powerful bass, but doesn't have the same sub bass quality. DGS100 has a good amount of mid bass. 

Mids are kind of a mystery. Some tracks are forward and full, and others are playing behind the rest of the sound. I'm guessing recording quality plays a big role in this. 

Treble is great.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> This DGS100 is awesome!
> 
> 5 hours in and it's a beautiful beast!
> 
> ...




At the end of the day I just want to see where you place this DGS100 in the ranking in you profile. My Altone 200 is on the way, while both my Havi and Ttpod are still unmolested, unconsummated. Oh why o why....


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> At the end of the day I just want to see where you place this DGS100 in the ranking in you profile. My Altone 200 is on the way, while both my Havi and Ttpod are still unmolested, unconsummated. Oh why o why....






That is bad...


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> T1-E bass is better quality IMHO. This DGS100 has very full and powerful bass, but doesn't have the same sub bass quality. DGS100 has a good amount of mid bass.
> 
> Mids are kind of a mystery. Some tracks are forward and full, and others are playing behind the rest of the sound. I'm guessing recording quality plays a big role in this.
> 
> Treble is great.


 
  
 I had the dgs100 for 2 days now (*No.186*) and they balance extremely well with the* 'sponge tips'*, which came as the default tips on mine. To me, the frequency is quite balanced and the soundstage is incredibly huge! When trying them out with 'silicone tips' it tends to sound more like the Pistons, but with the mids and highs done right! Personally, I think they're more fun than the DN-1000, after comparing both. Finally, I think they are a great deal for there price ($75 China, $85 US).
  
 .....right now I'm still waiting for the *'DIY' AKG K3003* in *Piano Black*. It looks beautiful in this color! It should be here by Monday. They're priced at 518.00 RMB (528.00 RMB with shipment). That's around $85 US dollars.
  
 Check it out.....
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.dPoHm9&scm=1007.10009.1442.0&id=40697576815&pvid=ce97d076-082b-4400-8d92-f7b278df5891


----------



## sujitsky

hisoundfi said:


> DGS100
> 
> first




Nice! Mine left HKG yesterday ... can't arrive soon enough!


----------



## 1clearhead

sujitsky said:


> Nice! Mine left HKG yesterday ... can't arrive soon enough!


----------



## Exesteils

1clearhead said:


> .....right now I'm still waiting for the *'DIY' AKG K3003* in *Piano Black*. It looks beautiful in this color! It should be here by Monday. They're priced at 518.00 RMB (528.00 RMB with shipment). That's around $85 US dollars.
> 
> Check it out.....
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.dPoHm9&scm=1007.10009.1442.0&id=40697576815&pvid=ce97d076-082b-4400-8d92-f7b278df5891




That's $84 for a 3003 clone? LOL. Highly interested in how they sound, do past impressions when you get them


----------



## 1clearhead

exesteils said:


> That's $84 for a 3003 clone? LOL. Highly interested in how they sound, do past impressions when you get them


 
  
 Sure will...


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Must have mids. If burn in doesn't help the DGS, it looks like I'll pass on it.




+1. I'm pretty sure these will be to bassy for my preferences.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dang it... 

The left side of my dgs100 is crackling and slightly distorting at certain frequencies. In the midrange. 

Sucks, because it was sounding more and more beautiful the more I listened to it. I contacted the good folks at Penonaudio. I hope I can get this resolved. 

Sadface


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> Dang it...
> 
> The left side of my dgs100 is crackling and slightly distorting at certain frequencies. In the midrange.
> 
> ...


 
  
 D*m, sorry to hear that! That's all headphone owners worst nightmare. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> +1. I'm pretty sure these will be to bassy for my preferences.


 
  
 If you're a fan of 'sponge tips', which are the default tips it comes with, you'll like these! It really sounds great -pretty balanced out! I actually like them better than the DN-1000 with the sponge tips. But, if you go with silicones? It will probably be bass-heavy where I understand your point. Trust me, with the sponge tips, it is worth every penny! The soundstage is scary huge! I never did like sponge tips, until now!


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> Sure..you know me...eager to please
> 
> It's neat and doesn't cover the screen...boo yeah




Thx man...nice idea


----------



## uncola

wow please review those k3003 clones, very interesting at that price


----------



## 1clearhead

uncola said:


> wow please review those k3003 clones, very interesting at that price


 
  
 Gladly will.
  
 I couldn't refuse that price! Best diy I saw by far on taobao website.


----------



## rontant

1clearhead said:


> Gladly will.
> 
> I couldn't refuse that price! Best diy I saw by far on taobao website.


 
 What about this one?
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z2k.6997417.0.0.YyyAwO&scm=12306.1.0.0&id=36397321173
  
 k3003 is being mentioned somewhere in the page.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> Thx man...nice idea




Hahaaaaa....hope it works out ...

Cheers


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

vlenbo said:


> I did not want the snake oil to rub in your wound. lol
> 
> I actually wanted to include you. Problem, you already heard them. IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.
> 
> ...


 
 I just came home from a full day saturday class (Damn tired), then already seeing posts about touring an iem? Soo much activity over the last 24 hrs, it feels I have missed a lot lol. You're touring  teh dgs100 or ckr 9s? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 If you're talking about ckr9s then thats great though, and agree with you that more people need to hear them. I'd really like @Hisoundfi , @H20Fidelity  , @peter123  to hear them. I have the ckrs with me. On my next meet with @Wokei , he can listen to it critically so I don't think you should spend more $$ on shipping for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tbh I don't think I can even tour my pair  I love them that much, taking care of it like a baby


----------



## Wokei

SyedZ2ez4....there you are .....hiding away ....lol....got so many iem for you tried out ...cheapo stuff ...lol

Better dont be late ....


----------



## 1clearhead

rontant said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z2k.6997417.0.0.YyyAwO&scm=12306.1.0.0&id=36397321173
> 
> k3003 is being mentioned somewhere in the page.


 
  
 I actually saw these several times. The looks are just not my taste.


----------



## Ofir

rontant said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z2k.6997417.0.0.YyyAwO&scm=12306.1.0.0&id=36397321173
> 
> k3003 is being mentioned somewhere in the page.


 
 Wow, check out these MrZ/MusicMaker though: http://musicmaker.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.1000126.2.QU5pwg&v=1


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, woke up this morning and guess what the first thing I did was? 

I went pee, but then immediately popped the DGS100 in my ears, and now there's no distortion coming from the left side. Weird. 

BTW they're still awesome

Listening to "One" by Metallica, bass and guitars sound fabulous. 

This is a GREAT song for testing gears 

It's really awesome at the 4 minutes mark through the end of the song. You get super fast kick drums, a deep and powerful guitar chugging along, then the solo guitar comes through with tremendous speed. Needless to say the dgs is pumping some heavy duty sound, using the uber powerful dynamic and speed of the BA. It achieves this in a way a vast majority of dynamics can't touch with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Okay, woke up this morning and guess what the first thing I did was?
> 
> I went pee, but then immediately popped the DGS100 in my ears, and now there's no distortion coming from the left side. Weird.
> 
> ...




The gods must have heard you...bless you my child....haha....me can't wait to get my TPeos H100ii now....it's coming....Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> The gods must have heard you...bless you my child....haha....me can't wait to get my TPeos H100ii now....it's coming....Muahahahahahaha


Lol, I am blessed

H100 huh? Congrats! Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> Okay, woke up this morning and guess what the first thing I did was?
> 
> I went pee, but then immediately popped the DGS100 in my ears, and now there's no distortion coming from the left side. Weird.
> 
> BTW they're still awesome


 
  
 Happy to hear that. Maybe that distortion on the left was just part of the metamorphosis that the DGS100 has to go through.


----------



## twister6

1clearhead said:


> If you're a fan of 'sponge tips', which are the default tips it comes with, you'll like these! It really sounds great -pretty balanced out! I actually like them better than the DN-1000 with the sponge tips. But, if you go with silicones? It will probably be bass-heavy where I understand your point. Trust me, with the sponge tips, it is worth every penny! The soundstage is scary huge! I never did like sponge tips, until now!


 
  
 Foam tips   These are actually much better than Comply since they don't have the same memory effect and take less time to adjust in your ears.
  
 I had my DGS100 on a burn in for 12 hrs and they are SHINING now!!!  WOW, I'm very impressed!  The sound is warm and balanced, definitely with enhanced bass and slightly v-shaped signature.  Included foam tips give you the brightest sound.  Ironically, I was tip rolling Altone 200 to tame down the brightness, here I was doing the opposite to get the sound brighter.  The sound is very detailed across entire frequency range.  It's not "bright" detailed, but rather smooth, laid back, and less aggressive detailed.  Soundstage is very wide, but not as deep.  Thanks to a hybrid architecture, the layering and separation is REALLY good.  Bass is well controlled and balanced between sub- and mid-bass.  Right out of the box, mid-bass was overwhelming but it settled down very nicely, so definitely a minimum of 10hrs of burn in is required.  Don't judge these before the burn in.  Bass has a perfect balance between fast and slow attack, and well controlled and separated from lower mids.  Mids are warm and smooth, and clear and detailed, but due to lack of brightness they do sound a bit congested.  Need to play a bit with a volume to get them sound less v-shaped.  Treble is crisp and well extended without being hot or peaky.
  
 So far I'm VERY impressed with these!  A really good build, all metal shell, good strain relief and round soft cable shielding (easy to manage), typical for SIDY 270 deg 3.5mm gold plated connector with a good strain relief as well.  The sound signature overall reminds me of SIDY's DM2 and Penon IEM (made by SIDY), but here with a hybrid design of dynamic and BA driver - they had more room to play with tuning which definitely resulted in sound detail improvements.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Foam tips   These are actually much better than Comply since they don't have the same memory effect and take less time to adjust in your ears.
> 
> I had my DGS100 on a burn in for 12 hrs and they are SHINING now!!!  WOW, I'm very impressed!  The sound is warm and balanced, definitely with enhanced bass and slightly v-shaped signature.  Included foam tips give you the brightest sound.  Ironically, I was tip rolling Altone 200 to tame down the brightness, here I was doing the opposite to get the sound brighter.  The sound is very detailed across entire frequency range.  It's not "bright" detailed, but rather smooth, laid back, and less aggressive detailed.  Soundstage is very wide, but not as deep.  Thanks to a hybrid architecture, the layering and separation is REALLY good.  Bass is well controlled and balanced between sub- and mid-bass.  Right out of the box, mid-bass was overwhelming but it settled down very nicely, so definitely a minimum of 10hrs of burn in is required.  Don't judge these before the burn in.  Bass has a perfect balance between fast and slow attack, and well controlled and separated from lower mids.  Mids are warm and smooth, and clear and detailed, but due to lack of brightness they do sound a bit congested.  Need to play a bit with a volume to get them sound less v-shaped.  Treble is crisp and well extended without being hot or peaky.
> 
> So far I'm VERY impressed with these!  A really good build, all metal shell, good strain relief and round soft cable shielding (easy to manage), typical for SIDY 270 deg 3.5mm gold plated connector with a good strain relief as well.  The sound signature overall reminds me of SIDY's DM2 and Penon IEM (made by SIDY), but here with a hybrid design of dynamic and BA driver - they had more room to play with tuning which definitely resulted in sound detail improvements.


+1000 I agree with all of this. You know your stuff sir! 

Sidy is definitely starting to take on a "house sound", and this is the most refined version to date.


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Foam tips   These are actually much better than Comply since they don't have the same memory effect and take less time to adjust in your ears.
> 
> I had my DGS100 on a burn in for 12 hrs and they are SHINING now!!!  WOW, I'm very impressed!  The sound is warm and balanced, definitely with enhanced bass and slightly v-shaped signature.  Included foam tips give you the brightest sound.  Ironically, I was tip rolling Altone 200 to tame down the brightness, here I was doing the opposite to get the sound brighter.  The sound is very detailed across entire frequency range.  It's not "bright" detailed, but rather smooth, laid back, and less aggressive detailed.  Soundstage is very wide, but not as deep.  Thanks to a hybrid architecture, the layering and separation is REALLY good.  Bass is well controlled and balanced between sub- and mid-bass.  Right out of the box, mid-bass was overwhelming but it settled down very nicely, so definitely a minimum of 10hrs of burn in is required.  Don't judge these before the burn in.  Bass has a perfect balance between fast and slow attack, and well controlled and separated from lower mids.  Mids are warm and smooth, and clear and detailed, but due to lack of brightness they do sound a bit congested.  Need to play a bit with a volume to get them sound less v-shaped.  Treble is crisp and well extended without being hot or peaky.
> 
> So far I'm VERY impressed with these!  A really good build, all metal shell, good strain relief and round soft cable shielding (easy to manage), typical for SIDY 270 deg 3.5mm gold plated connector with a good strain relief as well.  The sound signature overall reminds me of SIDY's DM2 and Penon IEM (made by SIDY), but here with a hybrid design of dynamic and BA driver - they had more room to play with tuning which definitely resulted in sound detail improvements.




Now that's how a review should be....as always....gotta learn from you man....good read...people gotta stop with good review....haven't recovered from the last buying spree...here comes another....with Hisoundfi it's good enuf....here comes you....gotta hide me wallet


----------



## H20Fidelity

So are these DGS100 a goer are they? 

 Give me some point of reference next to Altone200 from hisoundfi and twister6 please.

 Does DSG1000 cut the mustard in detail and clarity? (for it's price)


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wokei

C'mon Wokei, one more... 

This one is right up your alley! A hybrid, and only $85!!!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Wokei
> 
> C'mon Wokei, one more...
> 
> This one is right up your alley! A hybrid, and only $85!!!







Oh crap ......barely a week in with Havi and T1E ....damm


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> So are these DGS100 a goer are they?
> 
> 
> Give me some point of reference next to Altone200 from hisoundfi and twister6 please.
> ...




Do like Altone 200 sound signature ..very much though .....lol

FYI ...SMSL SAP -5s is pulling ahead of NX1 ....hahaaaa


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Do like Altone 200 sound signature ..very much though .....lol
> 
> FYI ...SMSL SAP -5s is pulling ahead of NX1 ....hahaaaa


 

 That extra $10 on top for SAP-5 giving all it's got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

 Yes, Altone......


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> That extra $10 on top for SAP-5 giving all it's got. :wink_face:
> 
> 
> Yes, Altone......




Yup...that slight bump in details and colorisation just makes it more enjoyable....though have yet to see if the battery life is as good as NX1...lol

Yes...yes...yes...Altone 200...


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> So are these DGS100 a goer are they?
> 
> 
> Give me some point of reference next to Altone200 from hisoundfi and twister6 please.
> ...




DGS100 isn't for the person who despises mid bass that's for sure. But if you can dig it, the sound grows on you. 

DGS100 has a definite reverse check mark signature sound. Think along the lines of the Sony xba h3 with better extension on the top end and better detail, but slightly less in terms of sound stage and separation. If you liked the Sony xba h3, you'll definitely love these. 

DGS100 vs altone200... 

DGS100 digs deeper and has more powerful bass. There's lots of mid bass. It's like the dynamic driver slams all they way through the mid bass range, and then a balanced armature sound gradually emerges from it. DGS100 has a warmer sound that is a bit on the dry side. I really like the treble. It's detailed and extended but not overly done or sibilant like the altone200 can get. I can turn my music up and enjoy it without anything being too fatiguing. 

Altone200 is more balanced. Bass on them is tighter and punchier. On a whole the altone20 has a faster attack, eespecially on the low end. Altone200 has clearer mids than the DGS100. Treble is much sharper and sibilant on the altone200. I can't turn them up too loud without the treble quickly becoming too much and fatiguing.

Altone200 is the call for critical listening. DGS100 is the entertainer. 

Altone200 - detailed, punchy bass, pretty balanced with a treble spike

DGS100 - powerful sound, bass with a complimenting BA driver. Really uses the best of both worlds with dynamic and armature sound. Very well done treble. 

If I had to pick one it would be the DGS100 because it's easier to listen to.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dgs100 is a mystery so far with the mids. They are clear but overshadowed by the mid bass. The mid bass doesn't necessarily drown out or bleed into the mids. It overlaps it. 

You get the details but it takes a back seat to the mid bass. It can seem slightly stuffy depending on what you're listening to. Thing about it is that it's not necessarily bad IMHO. It's much like the Sony xba h3.


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> DGS100 isn't for the person who despises mid bass that's for sure. But if you can dig it, the sound grows on you.
> 
> DGS100 has a definite reverse check mark signature sound. Think along the lines of the Sony xba h3 with better extension on the top end and better detail, but slightly less in terms of sound stage and separation. If you liked the Sony xba h3, you'll definitely love these.
> 
> ...


 


 Alright great, the comparisons to H3 help a lot. 

 Mid-bass will be a close call for me as I much prefer more sub-bass and less bleed as possible, though I'm sure we can work this out. I'll probably go ahead though this thread and it's products move so fast, I may give it a try in coming weeks, though if it sounds like H3 tonality then that's fine (I'm actually in conversation about buying a used H3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About the Altone200 treble.

 My prototype sounded very much along the lines you're describing in regards to treble. Some may remember I also borrowed 2 more units when we were testing the bass dilemma. Surprisingly one of the other pairs was warmer in the mids with noticeably less treble emphasis, (really noticeable) I ended up buying that pair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might remember one of the threads I mentioned on several occasions I've heard two of the same earphone that sound slightly different, this is one of those occasions..... I have no idea why considering the tuning wasn't ever meant to change so I really don't know exactly what you guys have in regards to the T-Peos units.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> DGS100 isn't for the person who despises mid bass that's for sure. But if you can dig it, the sound grows on you.
> 
> DGS100 has a definite reverse check mark signature sound. Think along the lines of the Sony xba h3 with better extension on the top end and better detail, but slightly less in terms of sound stage and separation. If you liked the Sony xba h3, you'll definitely love these.
> 
> ...




This sounds like the battle of choice between Havi and t1e all over again. As @wokei portrayed, one is a sweet girl you wanna bring home for mama to see and the other, the banana-licking-good girl you wanna bring to the party. I just am not sure which is which now with DGS100 and Altone 200.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Altone200 is the accountant that has a kickboxing class after work. 

DGS100 is the stripper in the club that has a huge rear end you can't stop staring at.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Dgs100 is a mystery so far with the mids. They are clear but overshadowed by the mid bass. The mid bass doesn't necessarily drown out or bleed into the mids. It overlaps it.
> 
> You get the details but it takes a back seat to the mid bass. It can seem slightly stuffy depending on what you're listening to. Thing about it is that it's not necessarily bad IMHO. It's much like the Sony xba h3.


 

 How many hours of burn in did you put on DGS100?  I was experiencing the same overwhelming mid bass with a bleed into lower mids until 12+ hr burn in when it settled down, and hopefully it's not just my ear burn in


----------



## Hisoundfi

I've got about 6 hours in. 

Its not all the time necessarily. 

It's so much better than when I first listened. I'm sure some more hours on it will change it even more.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm sure foam tips help also


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> This sounds like the battle of choice between Havi and t1e all over again. As @wokei portrayed, one is a sweet girl you wanna bring home for mama to see and the other, the banana-licking-good girl you wanna bring to the party. I just am not sure which is which now with DGS100 and Altone 200.


 
  
 There will be more in-ears with a similar or close to T1E sound signature, but so far Havi B3 Pro I is still out there by itself, untouched.  If I have to choose 3 IEMs out of everything that I own, as well as was allowed to keep after reviewing, those would be ATH-IM03, Havi B3 Pro I, and Altone 200.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I've got about 6 hours in.
> 
> Its not all the time necessarily.
> 
> It's so much better than when I first listened. I'm sure some more hours on it will change it even more.


 
  
 You are going to hear MORE improvements after hitting 10hr mark.  Trust me!  (damn, I'm starting to sound like Mo' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> There will be more in-ears with a similar or close to T1E sound signature, but so far Havi B3 Pro I is still out there by itself, untouched.  If I have to choose 3 IEMs out of everything that I own, as well as was allowed to keep after reviewing, those would be ATH-IM03, Havi B3 Pro I, and Altone 200.




Thanks twister6. I am feeling so much better now.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I'm sure foam tips help also


 
 Absolutely!
  
 Btw, another trick.  As you probably noticed, instead of a typical port at the base of the nozzle, these have it on Left/Right side of corresponding shell, facing outward (beside another port at the back of the shell).  If you switch Left/Right earpieces so the pinhole is facing inward, you will get a bit of a sound change as well, less bass.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> You are going to hear MORE improvements after hitting 10hr mark.  Trust me!  (damn, I'm starting to sound like Mo'  )


just don't suggest yanking the filters off of them and you're okay lmao


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> just don't suggest yanking the filters off of them and you're okay lmao


 

 also, i didn't say you need 100hrs burn in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, Mo', we love you buddy!!!


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> also, i didn't say you need 100hrs burn in
> 
> Btw, Mo', we love you buddy!!!




Talkin' about Mo ....havent seem him around ....lol


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Thanks twister6. I am feeling so much better now.




You got Altone 200 right ? Haha ...got you all jumpy for a while ...didn't you ....lol


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Now that's how a review should be....as always....gotta learn from you man....good read...people gotta stop with good review....haven't recovered from the last buying spree...here comes another....with @Hisoundfi it's good enuf....here comes you....gotta hide me wallet


 
  
 There is no limit to what's good, and it only gets better.  Hide your wallet!!!
  
 Btw, Senns guy got back to me, instead of CX model they will send me in-ear Momentum with Android controls for review on XDA-Dev and AndroidForums.  So, expect my impression in a few week.  Not Chinese brand, but I'm 100% sure it will be Made in China


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6

Congrats! That's a pretty fascinating product they're letting you review!


----------



## mochill

I'm here ....i will definitely take out the filters if treble doesn't suit me


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> twister6
> 
> Congrats! That's a pretty fascinating product they're letting you review!




Waiting too...any news on the Huawei iem twister6


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> I'm here ....i will definitely take out the filters if treble doesn't suit me




True to nature...Massa mochill is here....King of Burn


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Waiting too...any news on the Huawei iem @twister6


 
  
 Still waiting.  The original shipment with VSD3 and those Huawei IEMs got lost.  Waiting for replacement.  Don't understand what going on with that witch-hunt for "gadgets with batteries" from China.  Some packages never make it, others arrive opened and taped...  BUT, nobody dares to touch Penonaudio packages - damn, that store knows how to pack their stuff!!!


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Surprisingly, there is NO filter in there.  The blue metal mesh covering the nozzle is clear to see through, and I can see down to the internal nozzle opening of where the sound comes out.  Definitely no filters to take out.


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Still waiting.  The original shipment with VSD3 and those Huawei IEMs got lost.  Waiting for replacement.  Don't understand what going on with that witch-hunt for "gadgets with batteries" from China.  Some packages never make it, others arrive opened and taped...  BUT, nobody dares to touch Penonaudio packages - damn, that store knows how to pack their stuff!!!




Me just likey Huawei iem...they look sexceee to me...hope it's not gonna turn out to be a dud !




twister6 said:


> Surprisingly, there is NO filter in there.  The blue metal mesh covering the nozzle is clear to see through, and I can see down to the internal nozzle opening of where the sound comes out.  Definitely no filters to take out.




Haha...no filter for mo' to mess with it


----------



## mochill

Then the mesh it is


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> You got Altone 200 right ? Haha ...got you all jumpy for a while ...didn't you ....lol


 
  
 You bet. Smashed my piggy bank to order Altone after seeing @Hifisound ranked it third place in his list (after GR07BE and Dunu 1000). Now I just heard I might end up with someone who is an accountant who kickbox. Not my type of dream girl, man.


----------



## twister6

h20fidelity said:


> So are these DGS100 a goer are they?
> 
> Give me some point of reference next to Altone200 from hisoundfi and twister6 please.
> 
> Does DSG1000 cut the mustard in detail and clarity? (for it's price)


 
  
 In short, if DGS100 and Altone200 would have a baby, I would name it Daltone150 and adopt it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I had the same wish with Tenores and Doppios, hopping for Hyppios offspring where Altone200 came close, but not quite).
  
 Regarding DGS100, details - hell yeah!  clarity? not really, relative to Altone200.  Of course, this is a very subjective matter up to a personal preference and tip rolling.  I'm still puzzled about DGS100 and if upper mids are tuned warmer or if there is an effect of mid-bass still overpowering spectrum a bit.  One thing for sure, DGS100 is A LOT better than Astrotec AX35, and it's not overlapping with ss of Altone200.  So if you are collecting hybrid IEMs, it deserves a spot in your trophy stand for sure.  But if you are expecting an analytical clarify - DGS100 is too much "fun" shaped to be bothered with that


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> You bet. Smashed my piggy bank to order Altone after seeing @Hifisound ranked it third place in his list (after GR07BE and Dunu 1000). Now I just heard I might end up with someone who is an accountant who kickbox. Not my type of dream girl, man.


 
  
 He forgot to mention: a "kinky" account.


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> You bet. Smashed my piggy bank to order Altone after seeing @Hifisound ranked it third place in his list (after GR07BE and Dunu 1000). Now I just heard I might end up with someone who is an accountant who kickbox. Not my type of dream girl, man.




Just messing with you...me likey Altone 200 very much ...cheer up dude


----------



## rontant

@Wokei, you have Altone 200? I thought u have  H-100II.on order.


----------



## Wokei

No ...everytime me in town...Will never miss the opportunity to try Altone...haha...


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

wokei said:


> No ...everytime me in town...Will never miss the opportunity to try Altone...haha...


 
 any1 in Malaysia has altones yet?


----------



## H20Fidelity

twister6 said:


> In short, if DGS100 and Altone200 would have a baby, I would name it Daltone150 and adopt it!!!   (I had the same wish with Tenores and Doppios, hopping for Hyppios offspring where Altone200 came close, but not quite).
> 
> Regarding DGS100, details - hell yeah!  clarity? not really, relative to Altone200.  Of course, this is a very subjective matter up to a personal preference and tip rolling.  I'm still puzzled about DGS100 and if upper mids are tuned warmer or if there is an effect of mid-bass still overpowering spectrum a bit.  One thing for sure, DGS100 is A LOT better than Astrotec AX35, and it's not overlapping with ss of Altone200.  So if you are collecting hybrid IEMs, it deserves a spot in your trophy stand for sure.  But if you are expecting an analytical clarify - DGS100 is too much "fun" shaped to be bothered with that




Thanks mate, I'll see how this Sony H3 sale goes, (not that I even need it) then checkout the DSG100. Listening to Atone right now actually, with the sound that comes out of these just with Sansa Clip is pretty amazing, that goes for many other IEM I've heard passing the $300 bracket. Pushing the build issues aside sometimes I scratch my head a little wondering why they don't get a lot more attention. You'll be hard pressed to find anything at $125 that sounds this good. (Seriously)


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> He forgot to mention: a "kinky" account.


 
  
 In that case, all is well then.


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> In that case, all is well then.


where did you get those altone200 pictures from? Lol

Altone200 is accurate and meticulous, but punches you in the face with bass


----------



## Hisoundfi

Umm, I hope I'm not jumping the gun but these DGS100 are beginning to outclass my altone200, or at least be on par with them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

They play everything well, but anything with chugging guitars and fast drums sounds epic. Examples would be Metallica or The Used. 

Five stars, this is a home run by Sidy


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Umm, I hope I'm not jumping the gun but these DGS100 are beginning to outclass my altone200, or at least be on par with them.




Btw...bro...when is the wedding date...


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Btw...bro...when is the wedding date...


October 11th 

I'm stockpiling a lifetime of iems to survive marriage lol

Jkjk she's pretty cool about it. Her response... 

"it could be worse, you could be blowing money on crack cocaine and prostitutes"

She's a glass half full kind of girl...


----------



## mochill

^^^ that's great to hear


----------



## Wokei

Tell her you have some good friends over here at headfi....lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

You guys rock. 

It's cool to have a bunch of people as crazy about sq as myself. For a long time I was riding solo, blowing money on junk at best buy. I followed threads on here for a loooong time feeling like I'm not worthy to participate. Then I found this thread lol. Cheers to you guys for making this hobby fun and not a science fair lol.


----------



## mochill

Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

Put dgs100 in the "basshead audiophile" category. I screwing love what I'm hearing now! It's t1e-ish with more details. It just keeps getting better! 

Mids improve more and more. 

twister6 he will confirm this I assume.


----------



## Wokei

Headfier group dance...lol


----------



## michele009

hisoundfi said:


> October 11th
> 
> I'm stockpiling a lifetime of iems to survive marriage lol
> 
> ...


 
 Great slogan. You should stamp it on T-shirts.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Put dgs100 in the "basshead audiophile" category. I screwing love what I'm hearing now! It's t1e-ish with more details. It just keeps getting better!
> 
> Mids improve more and more.
> 
> @twister6 he will confirm this I assume.


 

  Confirmed!
  
 Btw, congrats on the upcoming wedding!!!  Oh, and they always cool with all of your hobbies before you get married, once the knot is tied - watch out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Buy all your toys before the wedding, before buying a big house, before having kids - afterwards, the priorities get shifted


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Confirmed!
> 
> Btw, congrats on the upcoming wedding!!!  Oh, and they always cool with all of your hobbies before you get married, once the knot is tied - watch out :evil:  Buy all your toys before the wedding, before buying a big house, before having kids - afterwards, the priorities get shifted


we already worked that out. I'm the guy in charge of finances Lol. 

We each get an allowance for the month. I will have enough to keep up lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

T-shirts... Not a bad idea! 

I was thinking about printing a t-shirt for everyone with a crummy vehicle situation saying "my other ride is your mom" 

Kind of catchy


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> Put dgs100 in the "basshead audiophile" category. I screwing love what I'm hearing now! It's t1e-ish with more details. It just keeps getting better!
> 
> Mids improve more and more.
> 
> twister6 he will confirm this I assume.




Ooo!!! I was just going to ask how DGS100 compare with T1-E. Is there more bass presence with DGS100 compared to T1-E, since T1-E uses 2 x 6mm drivers vs DGS100 with 6 + 8mm drivers?


----------



## Hisoundfi

nmatheis said:


> Ooo!!! I was just going to ask how DGS100 compare with T1-E. Is there more bass presence with DGS100 compared to T1-E, since T1-E uses 2 x 6mm drivers vs DGS100 with 6 + 8mm drivers?


It's continuing to evolve honestly. Sub bass is revealing itself more and more. Total bass quantity might be equal or slightly more with more mid bass presence. It's still evolving though. I popped other iems to make sure it's not brain burn. It's not, these are top five and still improving. 

Bassheads and audiophiles unite!


----------



## rontant

Looks like DGS100 deserve her own dedicated thread like Havi, T1E.... Etc


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Looks like DGS100 deserve her own dedicated thread like Havi, T1E.... Etc




Hush....don't be encouraging him


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> It's continuing to evolve honestly. Sub bass is revealing itself more and more. Total bass quantity might be equal or slightly more with more mid bass presence. It's still evolving though. I popped other iems to make sure it's not brain burn. It's not, these are top five and still improving.
> 
> Bassheads and audiophiles unite!




Must resist... (or sell some lesser used gear )


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> It's continuing to evolve honestly. Sub bass is revealing itself more and more. Total bass quantity might be equal or slightly more with more mid bass presence. It's still evolving though. I popped other iems to make sure it's not brain burn. It's not, these are top five and still !




Wow wow wait a minute! Havi is now sitting on your 5th place. Are you going to kick it out from your top five?


----------



## nmatheis

rontant said:


> Wow wow wait a minute! Havi is now sitting on your 5th place. Are you going to kick it out from your top five?




I'd think it'd take the Altone's place


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> Looks like DGS100 deserve her own dedicated thread like Havi, T1E.... Etc


Dibs. Expect a dgs100 thread to be up in the next few hours


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dare I say the soundstage on the DGS100 might be bigger than havi? 

I fear the tribal council every time I speak challenging words against this sacred gem


----------



## Wokei




----------



## nmatheis

:blink:


----------



## nmatheis

Get the DGS100 up and get those impressions rolling in


----------



## gyx11

hisoundfi said:


> Dare I say the soundstage on the DGS100 might be bigger than havi?
> 
> I fear the tribal council every time I speak challenging words against this sacred gem


 

 Please. Take. That. Back. Must. Resist.


----------



## vlenbo

gyx11 said:


> Please. Take. That. Back. Must. Resist.


 
 Well he didn't say it is 3d in soundstage.
  
 Once he states that, the havis are now challenged.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> Dare I say the soundstage on the DGS100 might be bigger than havi?
> 
> I fear the tribal council every time I speak challenging words against this sacred gem




Resist this I will! I must be strong and look the other way for I am not gonna fall again to this sacrilegious temptation!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Havi has better imaging, so far... 

Muahahaha


----------



## Hisoundfi

A a-b comparison is warranted between the sidy challenger and King Havi of the audiophile land of budgetville. 

Unfortunately I don't have it on me. 

This dgs100 is a must have guys. I don't hype crap. 

I'm jamming Amber Rubarth's album "sessions from the 17th ward" and I'm IN LOVE with the presentation of it. I tried listening to this out of the box and it sounded like schiit. What I hear now is one of the most powerful, refined, detailed sounding iems I've ever had the pleasure to hear. Real talk guys


----------



## Hisoundfi

I should fold my laundry, wash my car, clean my apartment, make some lunch, go golfing, but no. I'm consumed by my new toy. It's now rivaling my dn1000 and GR07BE. I gta do some comparisons when I have a chance.


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Waiting too...any news on the Huawei iem @twister6


 

 Holly cr@p, are you a psychic? Just checked my mail and I got both Honor and VSD3 today!!! 
  
 Just did a quick listening to Honor and for under $20 - these are THE NEW budget standard, edging out the Pistons.  Out of the box impression with 1 minute of listening.  Comes with a full android support remote (volume up/down, and multifunction button).  Three sets of hybrid tips with a cool blue core, though I wasn't able to get a good seal with either of those, so using UE900 tips (seal important to get a quality bass).  Cable jacket is clear and soft, wires look to be twisted, reminds me of T1E cable.  Very solid build, good strain relief around: earpieces, in-line remote/mic (which also serves as y-splitter), and straight slim 3.5mm plug.  The sound is very nicely balanced, clear, and detailed across the whole frequency range.  Bass has a proportional balance between sub-bass and mid-bass (fast punch!) with a moderate enhanced quantity, though below Pistons and T1E.  Mids are clear, more on a bright side but still smooth.  Treble extended, not hot or peaky.  Soundstage is wide, but not too deep.
  
 I'm not saying it's Altone or DGS100 killer, but for it's price, sound, and build - it's Pistons killer without a bass bloat or v-shaped signature.  Cool packaging too.  Will have pictures and a more detailed review soon.


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Holly cr@p, are you a psychic? Just checked my mail and I got both Honor and VSD3 today!!!
> 
> Just did a quick listening to Honor and for under $20 - these are THE NEW budget standard, edging out the Pistons.  Out of the box impression with 1 minute of listening.  Comes with a full android support remote (volume up/down, and multifunction button).  Three sets of hybrid tips with a cool blue core, though I wasn't able to get a good seal with either of those, so using UE900 tips (seal important to get a quality bass).  Cable jacket is clear and soft, wires look to be twisted, reminds me of T1E cable.  Very solid build, good strain relief around: earpieces, in-line remote/mic (which also serves as y-splitter), and straight slim 3.5mm plug.  The sound is very nicely balanced, clear, and detailed across the whole frequency range.  Bass has a proportional balance between sub-bass and mid-bass (fast punch!) with a moderate enhanced quantity, though below Pistons and T1E.  Mids are clear, more on a bright side but still smooth.  Treble extended, not hot or peaky.  Soundstage is wide, but not too deep.
> 
> I'm not saying it's Altone or DGS100 killer, but for it's price, sound, and build - it's Pistons killer without a bass bloat or v-shaped signature.  Cool packaging too.  Will have pictures and a more detailed review soon.


 
  
 Oh this is good, they look really sexy, better than the Pistons, IMO (in the pictures of couse). Great for gifts.
 Would you mind take just one picture of them?


----------



## clee290

The Huawei earphones look nice. Where's the best place to buy?


----------



## vlenbo

syedz2ez4 said:


> I just came home from a full day saturday class (Damn tired), then already seeing posts about touring an iem? Soo much activity over the last 24 hrs, it feels I have missed a lot lol. You're touring  teh dgs100 or ckr 9s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I might just do it when the time is right.
  
 hisound, fidelity, peter, mo' mo' (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and well known veterans may need to hear these.
  
 I'm saving wayne the trouble from pulling the trigger on this iem, so I will save this phone for a later time (when it hits $150). Then I'll let him tour and see what happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks syed, you're a pal.


----------



## mochill

Out of the box the dgs100 = epic , sounds similar to the altone but slightly fuller ..love it


----------



## mochill

Using fx850 tips not the stock foam


----------



## vlenbo

Now I'm confused.
  
  
 Is the DGS100 closer to the sony xba-h3 or the altones?
  


mochill said:


> Out of the box the dgs100 = epic , sounds similar to the altone but slightly fuller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now remove those filters and burn them in.
  
  
 Give them a 300 hour burn in for the dynamic driver to settle.
  
  
 And additional 200 hours for the bas.


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> Now I'm confused.
> 
> 
> Is the DGS100 closer to the sony xba-h3 or the altones?


 
  
 Don't have H3, but I do I have both DGS100 and Altones and they have a different sound signature.  So, gotta be closer to H3.  HiSoundFi has all 3, he will chime in with a confirmation.


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Out of the box the dgs100 = epic , sounds similar to the altone but slightly fuller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mid-bass in your face epic   Let these suckers burn for at least 10hrs - you will get an epic settle down performance!


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Don't have H3, but I do I have both DGS100 and Altones and they have a different sound signature.  So, gotta be closer to H3.  HiSoundFi has all 3, he will chime in with a confirmation.


 
 Good, this is something I want. The h3s are huge.
  
 Though I feel like it won't beat the h3s for their price. I do know they will compete against each other though, and that is what I hope!
  
 I do not want the xba-z5. They're 610 dollars more expensive.
  
  
 EDIT:

 I'm surprised mochill is not disgusted in the out of box experience.
  
  
 Hisound explained that the midbass was overpowering.
  
  
 Is mochill secretly a basshead in disguise?


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Now I'm confused.
> 
> 
> Is the DGS100 closer to the sony xba-h3 or the altones?
> ...


 
  
 Yep, we need to hear the Mochill filter removal report but only after enough burn-in to fully settle the dynamic.


----------



## mochill

I'm using wide bore tips, fx850 tips, .. Not that much midbass imo . It's very similar tot the altone200


----------



## Hisoundfi

These are much closer to the h3 than anything else I have. 

Hybrids have a unique sound. The DGS100 and h3 are a lot alike in how they are tuned. 

I will say that burn in does change the sound of the DGS100 significantly. Mid bass makes way for more mids, and sub bass comes forward, and treble and details reveal themselves much more than right out of the box.


----------



## nmatheis

Hold up, now. 





hisoundfi said:


> I should fold my laundry, wash my car, clean my apartment, make some lunch, go golfing, but no. I'm consumed by my new toy. It's now rivaling my dn1000 and GR07BE. I gta do some comparisons when I have a chance.




Hold up, now. One thing I like about Altones is the bass is only present when called for. With DN1K, it seems like bass is always on - like an omnipresent bass floor. Which bass "style" is DGS100 closer to?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Once it settles in, think along the lines of the t1e with better clarity, separation, and details, and more clean and extended treble. 

That's what I'm hearing now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dgs100 is closer to dn1000 bass. 

It is full and extended with good tone and a slight boost in the mid bass. It is done very well in alignment with the armature driver, giving it a very full and heavy weighted sound


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Dgs100 is closer to dn1000 bass.
> 
> It is full and extended with good tone and a slight boost in the mid bass. It is done very well in alignment with the armature driver, giving it a very full and heavy weighted sound


 
  
 The bass is always on


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> The bass is always on


It's on like donkey Kong! 

Btw, I think I found the best tip for wearing these over ear and maximize the sound. 

Meelectronics double flange tips make them sound amazing. 

Seriously, I'm going to be doing some a-b comparisons with my best stuff. This might end up number one on my list no bs.


----------



## Hisoundfi

12 hours in, I'm not even sure if these things have finally settled, but I've made up my mind where these rank. 

Look for yourself.


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> 12 hours in, I'm not even sure if these things have finally settled, but I've made up my mind where these rank.
> 
> Look for yourself.


 
 That escalated quickly.
  
 You were good man, but even if you put it in the top of your list, if it isn't exactly like the h3s, I am not selling them JUST YET.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 You did mention that they are similar, but I do not know what the pros are yet. So please keep burning them in.
  
 Great list though, I like the rank so far.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Wow dgs100 seems to be a new killer iem ?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

I'm here waiting for all my stuff that I ordered and seeing you guys talking about this new hybrid I am tempted to order too, I was thinking on altone 200, but for dsg price is better for try an hybrid first 85$?


----------



## bhazard

The Cayin N6 DAP over on the discovery thread looks quite good.
  
Must resist the DGS100 hype... for now.


----------



## Wokei

All this talk of dgs100...
Just woke up andHisoundfi is still mesmerized by them.....must be good huh....you sure?


----------



## Wokei

Links to buy dgs100.....just for bookmarking in case.....just in case...thanks....haha


----------



## clee290

wokei said:


> Links to buy dgs100.....just for bookmarking in case.....just in case...thanks....haha


 
 PenonAudio has it
 http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DGS100?manufacturer_id=46


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The Cayin N6 DAP over on the discovery thread looks quite good.
> 
> Must resist the DGS100 hype... for now.


 

 I just got C5 amp, and damn!!! we are talking about 3D sound even connected to HO of my noisy Note 2 output.  If you add a high quality DAP on top of that and considering how sexy N6 looks - it's going to be one KILLER DAP!!!


----------



## Wokei

DGS100 Cayin C5 and now N6 Dap .....this is crazy


----------



## Wokei

clee290 said:


> PenonAudio has it
> http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DGS100?manufacturer_id=46




Thanks mate...bookmarking them now...must resist n pray for will power....lol


----------



## mochill

Buy it now,  you must have one in your collection . They are changing pretty quickly


----------



## Hisoundfi

They are the best sounding Universal in ear monitor I have ever heard


----------



## gyx11

Can't. Resist. Will. Order. Now. Bye.


----------



## mochill

Don't resist just buy and go with the flow


----------



## mochill

A side note mine is #.085


----------



## Wokei

gyx11 said:


> Can't. Resist. Will. Order. Now. Bye.




Weak minded minion ....you fell ....many are called ..few are chosen ..stay strong my friend ....



ps ....that bookmarked link is calling ..n calling ...Wokei ...Wokei ...lol


----------



## gyx11

I'm honestly on penonaudio's page with the checkout button and order confirmation a few clicks away


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> A side note mine is #.085


I got lucky number 13 lol


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Must resist that! I think a some guys here have a contract with those iem companies and make ads to us lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

rafaelroxalot said:


> Must resist that! I think a some guys here have a contract with those iem companies and make ads to us lol


No sir, I spend my own hard earned money. 

Buy the DGS100, do it! You won't regret it!


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Hey guys anyone tried those universal tips to see if they are like those which come with Sony mh1 or mh750?http://m.ebay.com/itm/121370222920?nav=SEARCH


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> No sir, I spend my own hard earned money.
> 
> Buy the DGS100, do it! You won't regret it!


 LOL, everyday have some new iem, DAC, dap, amp that are great to buy, never ends.... But Money ends so quickly lol


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> No sir, I spend my own hard earned money.
> 
> Buy the DGS100, do it! You won't regret it!




Me ..still waiting for me commission from me T1E sexy banana licking review ...lol....maybe buy then ...muahahahahaa


----------



## mochill

I also use my hard earned money to buy my stuff


----------



## Wokei

Might need to find a second job to supplement this headfi feeding habit .....lol


----------



## mochill

One plus on another job.


----------



## Wokei

Seriously since joining headfi ..don't eat out any more ...instead use that money to buy gears .....things we sacrifice to be an audio warrior ...lol ....ahem ...


----------



## indieman

Could someone link to he honor and ckr9s?


----------



## indieman

bhazard said:


> The Cayin N6 DAP over on the discovery thread looks quite good.


 
 link plz


----------



## 1clearhead

h20fidelity said:


> Alright great, the comparisons to H3 help a lot.
> 
> Mid-bass will be a close call for me as I much prefer more sub-bass and less bleed as possible, though I'm sure we can work this out. I'll probably go ahead though this thread and it's products move so fast, I may give it a try in coming weeks, though if it sounds like H3 tonality then that's fine (I'm actually in conversation about buying a used H3)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I get better sub-bass with the *sponge tips*, that's for sure.


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> Out of the box the dgs100 = epic , sounds similar to the altone but slightly fuller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks to your finding, most of us (including myself) are going berserk over these little gems.


----------



## clee290

Hey @Wokei which is your favorite earbuds from your list?


----------



## Wokei

clee290 said:


> Hey @Wokei
> which is your favorite earbuds from your list?




Tingo 38s and Dasetn PK3


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> Holly cr@p, are you a psychic? Just checked my mail and I got both Honor and VSD3 today!!!
> 
> Just did a quick listening to Honor and for under $20 - these are THE NEW budget standard, edging out the Pistons.  Out of the box impression with 1 minute of listening.  Comes with a full android support remote (volume up/down, and multifunction button).  Three sets of hybrid tips with a cool blue core, though I wasn't able to get a good seal with either of those, so using UE900 tips (seal important to get a quality bass).  Cable jacket is clear and soft, wires look to be twisted, reminds me of T1E cable.  Very solid build, good strain relief around: earpieces, in-line remote/mic (which also serves as y-splitter), and straight slim 3.5mm plug.  The sound is very nicely balanced, clear, and detailed across the whole frequency range.  Bass has a proportional balance between sub-bass and mid-bass (fast punch!) with a moderate enhanced quantity, though below Pistons and T1E.  Mids are clear, more on a bright side but still smooth.  Treble extended, not hot or peaky.  Soundstage is wide, but not too deep.
> 
> I'm not saying it's Altone or DGS100 killer, but for it's price, sound, and build - it's Pistons killer without a bass bloat or v-shaped signature.  Cool packaging too.  Will have pictures and a more detailed review soon.


 this honor am12? http://www.eforchina.com/view/215936/AM12-Original-HONOR-In-Ear-Headphones-Brand-Metal-Hifi-Music-Earphone-Headset-with-Wire-Control---MIC-for-iPhones---iPad---Huawei---Samsung---HTC---Sony.htm


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> Hey guys anyone tried those universal tips to see if they are like those which come with Sony mh1 or mh750?http://m.ebay.com/itm/121370222920?nav=SEARCH


 
  
 Yep, got this for a buck from ebay.  Using it with IM50 now.  Assuming they all come from the same manufacturing place, these are pretty good.


----------



## clee290

wokei said:


> Tingo 38s and Dasetn PK3


 
 Thank you!


----------



## nmatheis

gyx11 said:


> I'm honestly on penonaudio's page with the checkout button and order confirmation a few clicks away




Haha! I've got more willpower than somebody, lol. 

For a few more minutes, anyway .


----------



## Wokei

clee290 said:


> Thank you!




Tingo is pretty bright ...with good details ...while PK3 imho has very good bass texture and soundstage ...


----------



## clee290

wokei said:


> Tingo is pretty bright ...with good details ...while PK3 imho has very good bass texture and soundstage ...


 
 PK3 look nice. Did you buy them from Dasetn website?
 http://www.dasetn.com/1pcsmod-pk3-earbuds-earphone-professional-diy_p3298.html


----------



## twister6

Alright, so anybody wants to take a wild guess who is a contractor behind Huawei Honor headphones?
  

  

  

  

  
 Oh yeah, and they got bass!
  
 Just a pure speculation since I'm guessing myself as well, just trying to put two peas into a ttpod


----------



## Charliemotta

These have been on my list for a while now, just waiting for someone else to take the plunge...You likey?


----------



## Charliemotta

clee290 said:


> PK3 look nice. Did you buy them from Dasetn website?
> http://www.dasetn.com/1pcsmod-pk3-earbuds-earphone-professional-diy_p3298.html


 
 This is much better....
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-DIY-Mod-Yuin-PK3-Project-PRO-Quality-Professional-hifi-Earphone-/171448531579?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item27eb20fa7b


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Alright, so anybody wants to take a wild guess who is a contractor behind Huawei Honor headphones?


 
  
 Dude, they look amazing, really, best looking IEM under US$25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will buy one...just to give as a gift to someone...really.


----------



## clee290

charliemotta said:


> This is much better....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-DIY-Mod-Yuin-PK3-Project-PRO-Quality-Professional-hifi-Earphone-/171448531579?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item27eb20fa7b


 
 O.O
  
 About 2 days until the auction ends. Will see how the price goes.


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> Dude, they look amazing, really, best looking IEM under US$25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually, this one just raised a bar to a new quality budget level of under $20.  I got my pair as a review sample from Zhengnan shop who is planning to start carrying them on Amazon soon.  But as you have seen, plenty of others sell them now.
  
 Btw, as a general comment, I'm NOT hyping anything and just providing you guys with my honest opinion about a lot of products I receive as review samples directly from manufacturers or retailers.  Doesn't matter if I spend hard earned money or just lots of hours I put into my review work (I write a lot of reviews for a number of android websites, on amazon, and now on head-fi).  All this is my honest un-biased opinion, and I'm hoping I can help you guys save money by making a better choice what to buy.  Unfortunately, I see that instead I'm contributing to everyone wallet diet...


----------



## Wokei

clee290 said:


> PK3 look nice. Did you buy them from Dasetn website?
> http://www.dasetn.com/1pcsmod-pk3-earbuds-earphone-professional-diy_p3298.html




There is two seller on eBay ...joco and little yy ...

Me bought from them both by bidding 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not more than 9$ USD and one even at 1.99 ...that was last year


----------



## clee290

wokei said:


> There is two seller on eBay ...joco and little yy ...
> 
> Me bought from them both by bidding
> 
> ...


 
 Yea I see two auctions from joco both at $0.99 but with 1 day left. I'll try to snipe one of them tomorrow night


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Actually, this one just raised a bar to a new quality budget level of under $20.  I got my pair as a review sample from Zhengnan shop who is planning to start carrying them on Amazon soon.  But as you have seen, plenty of others sell them now.
> 
> Btw, as a general comment, I'm NOT hyping anything and just providing you guys with my honest opinion about a lot of products I receive as review samples directly from manufacturers or retailers.  Doesn't matter if I spend hard earned money or just lots of hours I put into my review work (I write a lot of reviews for a number of android websites, on amazon, and now on head-fi).  All this is my honest un-biased opinion, and I'm hoping I can help you guys save money by making a better choice what to buy.  Unfortunately, I see that instead I'm contributing to everyone wallet diet...


 
  
 LOL, you`re not killing my wallet, since I`m getting them just for a gift (I already have the VSD3S, T1-E, B3 Pro 1, they won`t have place in my collection).
 They just look great, and if you`re saying they have a good price, amazing!
 I`m just looking for a realiable store on aliexpress to get them.


----------



## Wokei

twister6



Like the impression....hate you....


----------



## Wokei

clee290 said:


> Yea I see two auctions from joco both at $0.99 but with 1 day left. I'll try to snipe one of them tomorrow night




Good luck....anything less than 10$ is well worth it....


----------



## altrunox

This store looks reliable -> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/405007
 Best looking first page that I`ve seen on aliexpress, looks really professional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 OMG!
 This white piston looks gorgeous!
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Version-Xiaomi-Piston-2-Original-Silver-Color-Xiaomi-Earphone-2-II-Silver-New-Updated-Remote/405007_2036027671.html
  
 And probably it`s not fake, since this model is in the chinese xiaomi website ->http://www.mi.com/accessories/102


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> This is much better....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-DIY-Mod-Yuin-PK3-Project-PRO-Quality-Professional-hifi-Earphone-/171448531579?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item27eb20fa7b


 
 I got mine off Ebay for less than $5 delivered. Much better when the auction ends during the week vs. the weekend.


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> I got mine off Ebay for less than $5 delivered. Much better when the auction ends during the week vs. the weekend.




clee290 good tip from the Master Charlie........


----------



## clee290

Thanks @Wokei and @Charliemotta . Do they restock often?


----------



## altrunox

And what about this cheap V-Moda for Lenovo?
  





  




  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Lenovo-V-moda-LH608-black-wired-headset-the-best-Original-Lenovo-earphone-for-all-of-the/405007_1711301414.html


----------



## Wokei

clee290 said:


> Thanks @Wokei
> and @Charliemotta
> . Do they restock often?


----------



## Charliemotta

altrunox said:


> And what about this cheap V-Moda for Lenovo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you are going to spend that much, then get these....http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Huawei-Engine-HiFi-Earphone-Headphones-With-Remote-and-Mic-For-iphone-5-Huawei-Retail/2012507196.html


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> I just got C5 amp, and damn!!! we are talking about 3D sound even connected to HO of my noisy Note 2 output.  If you add a high quality DAP on top of that and considering how sexy N6 looks - it's going to be one KILLER DAP!!!




I'm hoping that C5 + GO720 will be my endgame for lap top use. C5 is seriously good, a clear upgrade to the E12.


----------



## sujitsky

peter123 said:


> I'm hoping that C5 + GO720 will be my endgame for lap top use. C5 is seriously good, a clear upgrade to the E12.




Any thoughts on c5 vs E11K2 ???


----------



## bhazard

sujitsky said:


> Any thoughts on c5 vs E11K2 ???




I believe they said the c5 blows it away in the discovery thread.

I looked at the FR graph for the DGS100. Seems perfect up until a massive dip at the 6k region. If that can be fixed via EQ, I may need to jump on it.

Mochill.. XE800 vs DGS100?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm doing A-B-C comparison between the DGS100, Havi b3 pro1, and altone200. 

All are superb, but I pick the DGS100. It's not new toy syndrome. 

DGS100 is loads of bass, intimate mids with awesome clarity, upper mids that are articulate and addictive, and treble that extends and is crisp without being harsh. 

I contacted Penonaudio because I was "hearing distortion on certain frequencies". Upon further review it distortion in the recording I've never heard before. 

It's sonic awesomeness guys.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I will say, this thing is very revealing. It doesn't work with poorly recorded or super compressed music.


----------



## Netforce

Man so many new posts today, thread is certainly going real fast. DGS100 and the Honor sound pretty interesting right after I went and got the XE800 today. So many interesting Chinese IEMs, my wallet can hardly contain itself, literally.
  
 The XE800 are quite awesome, nice deep and rich bass without bleed into the mids. Certainly not basshead levels of bass but nice fine quality bass. Strong and clear mids, treble I kind of noticed some sibilance when I pay attention but after having the he-400 for so long I wouldn't call myself too sensitive to sibilant headphones and the XE800 is nowhere near the level of he-400 for sibilance.
  
 Feel bad for my noble 4, haven't really been giving it much love lately with the T1-E coming in earlier this week and now the XE800 here.


----------



## Wokei

I feel bad for me Havi too.....since me T1E came.....it's crazy in here....only the strong survived


----------



## rontant

peter123 said:


> I'm hoping that C5 + GO720 will be my endgame for lap top use. C5 is seriously good, a clear upgrade to the E12.


 
  
@peter123 Are you jumping into this DGS100 bandwagon as well?


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> @peter123
> Are you jumping into this DGS100 bandwagon as well?




Nope, I'm pretty sure they'll have to much bass for my liking


----------



## gyx11

peter123 said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure they'll have to much bass for my liking


 


 That's pretty much the only reason why it's still sitting in my cart


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> That's pretty much the only reason why it's still sitting in my cart h34r:




I'll also be getting the Brainwavz S5 next week and would like to check out them first.


----------



## Pastapipo

It looks like the dgs100 quite resembles the the vsd1s sounds signature with a lot of mid-bass and a slight V shaped sound. Is this right?


----------



## Wokei

The best is for those wanting to jump on the DGS100 is to wait for Hisoundfi and twister6 ....to report back after more burn in period and update on how the sound is .....after the sound has settled down ....hahahahahaaa

weaklings ...muahahahhahahaaaaaaa .......joking !

Some of you be looking like this inside your mind.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

pastapipo said:


> It looks like the dgs100 quite resembles the the vsd1s sounds signature with a lot of mid-bass and a slight V shaped sound. Is this right?


Yes and no. 

DGS100 is loads better, with better quality in all areas. Somewhat similar tuning I guess, but mids are slightly back a hair compared to vsd1s.

Its supersonic. I wrap it up and say I'm putting it away for the night, only to pop it back in. It's 4 am in my neck of the woods. I'm not sleeping because I'm playing with my awesome new toy. These are addicting. Think t1e with better treble, clarity, and separation


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> I'm doing A-B-C comparison between the DGS100, Havi b3 pro1, and altone200.
> 
> All are superb, but I pick the DGS100. It's not new toy syndrome.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 +1 ....I too experienced this rare distortion coming from my headphone amp and discovered these gems could pick-up any eerie sound coming through them. Kind of scary at first. Thanks for commenting on this......I least I know I'm not the only one hearing things.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> It's 4 am in my neck of the woods. I'm not sleeping because * snipped*


 
  
 Sleep deprivation can cloud your judgement @Hisoundfi


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> Sleep deprivation can cloud your judgement @Hisoundfi


 Lol true


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> Lol true


 
  
 It can make you hear "things" as well.  You better go straight to bed now.


----------



## Kamakahah

rontant said:


> Sleep deprivation can cloud your judgement @Hisoundfi




+1. I also find that my morning ears VS night ears don't always see eye to eye. Probably more of a morning VS night brain thing.


----------



## rontant

kamakahah said:


> +1. I also find that my morning ears VS night ears don't always see eye to eye. Probably more of a morning VS night brain thing.


 
  
 True. The only sound I like to listen to in the morning is the sound of silence.  No, I am not talking about Simon&Garfunkel but I mean it literally... silence.


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> True. The only sound I like to listen to in the morning is the sound of silence.  No, I am not talking about Simon&Garfunkel but I mean it literally... silence.


yayaya lol


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> DGS100 is loads better, with better quality in all areas. Somewhat similar tuning I guess, but mids are slightly back a hair compared to vsd1s.





Thanks for clearing that up. Prominent midbass and humble mids are not my cup of tea. Thanks for providing me with an excuse for not buying these  



rontant said:


> True. The only sound I like to listen to in the morning is the sound of silence.  No, I am not talking about Simon&Garfunkel but I mean it literally... silence.




Lol, I wake up every morning with a random song paying in my head, I've got to obey that song and listen to it (schizophrenia? ;p).


----------



## Hisoundfi

Pastapipo

Hybrids put a different twist on this signature friend. 

I wish you could hear what I'm hearing. There might be a considerable amount of mid-bass, but it's the dynamic driver playing it, with the armature driver playing beautiful mids along side of it. 

My biggest pet peave is mid bass bleed. Right out of the box I was feeling ripped off. Now that the dynamic driver has settled the mids have come forward and things have balanced out. This thing 
sounds beautiful, honest. It makes my beloved h3 sound muffled in comparison. 

But hey man, if you don't want to anty up the money for whatever reason for them, then "Ya dude, they got tons of mid bass so stay away from them" lol


----------



## flyski

Hi everyone. I'm trying to avoid this dgs100 hype but penonaudio lowered the price so I'm tempted. One question would it mske sense to buy it if I'm going to use it with galaxy s4. Would it be better to buy t1e if source is not that good?


----------



## Wokei

flyski said:


> Hi everyone. I'm trying to avoid this dgs100 hype but penonaudio lowered the price so I'm tempted. One question would it mske sense to buy it if I'm going to use it with galaxy s4. Would it be better to buy t1e if source is not that good?


 
 how much lower ? ...checked the link ..still 85$ ...?


----------



## tjw321

I think you have to login to your account. I see $79 once I log in.


----------



## Wokei

tjw321 said:


> I think you have to login to your account. I see $79 once I log in.


 
 ooooh ...ok ...i just click on the link without logging in ..thanks


----------



## Ofir

Little off-topic but I need a 40-60$ IEM and I can't decide. My friend says VSD3 is better than Havi B3 but the Havi's have so much more hype..
 I do have an NX1 on the way so it won't be an issue with the B3. Generally my preferences are clarity, flat, analytical, detail etc.....


----------



## Wokei

ofir said:


> Little off-topic but I need a 40-60$ IEM and I can't decide. My friend says VSD3 is better than Havi B3 but the Havi's have so much more hype..
> I do have an NX1 on the way so it won't be an issue with the B3. Generally my preferences are clarity, flat, analytical, detail etc.....


 
 +Havi is the one ....it meets your preference ...with NX1 ..good combo


----------



## Baycode

ofir said:


> Little off-topic but I need a 40-60$ IEM and I can't decide. My friend says VSD3 is better than Havi B3 but the Havi's have so much more hype..
> I do have an NX1 on the way so it won't be an issue with the B3. Generally my preferences are clarity, flat, analytical, detail etc.....


 

 +1
  
 You're a Havi guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But once you decide, don't forget to order the correct model: *B3 Pro1* (named as old version in Penonaudio)


----------



## tjw321

baycode said:


> +1
> 
> You're a Havi guy
> 
> ...



 


I think we should "ban" the use of the words Havi or B3 without including the Pro1 qualifier in this thread. Too much scope for confusion.


----------



## Wokei

tjw321 said:


> baycode said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


 
 We should renamed it HaviB3Pro1Oldversion ...read it fast ...lol


----------



## tjw321




----------



## gyx11

on a whole new topic, has anyone here tried the panda audio amp-s before?

it's the one and only amp sold by LMUE, and it was reviewed with glowing praise by @clieos and by another UK reviewer (who much preferred it to the JDS O2)


----------



## DolceFuria

Anyone has any ideas about how the Huawei IEM sounds like?


----------



## Wokei

dolcefuria said:


> Anyone has any ideas about how the Huawei IEM sounds like?


 
 There is a short review few page back ....
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/7170


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

This hype on the dgs100 is very intriguing indeed. Considering my first set of hybrids (2 way also) in ax35 wasn't good imho. They were v shaped and the mids wasnt good enough for me atleast to my preference. I hope this dgs100s does better in this regard perhaps not on par with my ckrs but better than my vivos. How are the highs?


----------



## Hisoundfi

syedz2ez4 said:


> This hype on the dgs100 is very intriguing indeed. Considering my first set of hybrids (2 way also) in ax35 wasn't good imho. They were v shaped and the mids wasnt good enough for me atleast to my preference. I hope this dgs100s does better in this regard perhaps not on par with my ckrs but better than my vivos. How are the highs?


They're the best highs of all my hybrids, maybe on par with the dn1000,although slightly less bright but just as detailed. 

Mids are intimate but beautiful, trust me. 

They sound horrible out of the box. 15 hours of play time, and they are the most addictive sound I've ever heard in an iem. 

My opinion isn't going to change unless burn in changes something radically


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

hisoundfi said:


> They're the best highs of all my hybrids, maybe on par with the *dn1000,although slightly less bright* but just as detailed.
> 
> Mids are intimate but beautiful, trust me.
> 
> ...


 
 Slightly less bright than dn1000 is good news for me though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's midrange is gorgeous. 

Sonically is very high end sounding. There's nothing I can knock about it sound wise at this point. 

The way the dynamic driver works with the armature is magical


----------



## Hisoundfi

mid range no longer sounds recessed. Intimate sounding is the best word I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If there is one IEM I have that they sound closest to its the Dunu DN1000. 

Think dn1000 but more intimate midrange and better details


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

hisoundfi said:


> If there is one IEM I have that they sound closest to its the Dunu DN1000.
> 
> Think dn1000 but more intimate midrange and better details


 
 You're scaring me, more intimate midrange and details than dn1k sounds like ckr to me lol


----------



## KepinCemit

Must. Stop. Self. From. Clicking. Shopping. Cart. Checkout. At. Penon


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Must. Stop. Self. From. Clicking. Shopping. Cart. Checkout. At. Penon


 
 Only one way ....dude


----------



## Hisoundfi

kepincemit said:


> Must. Stop. Self. From. Clicking. Shopping. Cart. Checkout. At. Penon


The way I look at it, if you get these you should be pretty content for a long time and feel no need to order more iems for a while, well, maybe...


----------



## Hisoundfi

IMHO it's better sq than anything I own, and only $80!

Better than h3... ($300)... 

Better than dn1000 ($200)... 

Better than GR07BE ($130, used to be $180)...

Better than Altone200 ($165)...

Better than HAVI (okay that one is cheaper, still better) 

Cmon, I'm trying to save you guys money here lol 

I just ordered another pair. It's that good!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> IMHO it's better sq than anything I own, and only $80!
> 
> Better than h3... ($300)...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Full on hype ....


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

syedz2ez4 said:


> This hype on the dgs100 is very intriguing indeed. Considering my first set of hybrids (2 way also) in ax35 wasn't good imho. They were v shaped and the mids wasnt good enough for me atleast to my preference. I hope this dgs100s does better in this regard perhaps not on par with my ckrs but better than my vivos. How are the highs?


 
  
 You can make the Vivo sound midcentric if you block the back vents and change the tips. Many underestimate the GR07 mids because they aren't the star of the show but they are top notch imo.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Thread has been started, the hype is real.


----------



## gyx11

Hisounfi. Stop. It. Please. I. Beg. You.


----------



## tjw321

hisoundfi said:


> IMHO it's better sq than anything I own, and only $80!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Curses. That did it. I just cracked. So I have the HaviB3Pro1Oldversion in my ears, the T1Es on their way, and now the DGS100 following close behind. I'm unsubscribing...

...NOT.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Thread has been started, the hype is real.


 
 Subbed ...bro


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Hisoundfi

Buy it guys!


----------



## KepinCemit

hisoundfi said:


> The way I look at it, if you get these you should be pretty content for a long time and feel no need to order more iems for a while, well, maybe...


 
  
 No need for moar iems ??
  

  
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> IMHO it's better sq than anything I own, and only $80!
> 
> Better than h3... ($300)...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Better than GR07BE ????


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

skiesofazel said:


> You can make the Vivo sound midcentric if you block the back vents and change the tips. Many underestimate the GR07 mids because they aren't the star of the show but they are top notch imo.


 
 I agree though, they are really top notch iem, I am not taking anything away from them. For sub 150$ ( lets exclude dgs100 and altones for now) the clarity,natural timbre,wideness in ss, and quality bass is hard to beat...the thing that is bothering me is the highs. I will try that mod and give vivos more time but it seems I am sensitive to a certain frequency peak of the vivo's highs.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

hisoundfi said:


> IMHO it's better sq than anything I own, and only $80!
> 
> *Better than h3... ($300)...*
> 
> ...


 
 Nooooo why you do this to me :'( this is unpossible, i telled you dy nothing can beaten my ckrs. I sawed and hearded it now. 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But if its better than h3, then its around the ckrs territory fo'sho


----------



## Wokei

syedz2ez4 said:


> Nooooo why you do this to me :'( this is unpossible, i telled you dy nothing can beaten my ckrs. I sawed and hearded it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@SyedZ2ez4
  
 Are you gonna fall like the rest ? Me then can try when you get it ....muahahahhahahaaaa


----------



## Hisoundfi

Yes, better than anything I own. I was up all night A-Bing them with all the big dogs. It's better, period


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Yes, better than anything I own. I was up all night A-Bing them with all the big dogs. It's better, period


 
 Man ..that is one bold statement ....me hold out for Havi for a year ....mmmmmm


----------



## Hisoundfi

I would start a fundraiser on head fi for you to get a pair, but we are all broke here with a bunch of gear in our baskets already lol


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

wokei said:


> @SyedZ2ez4
> 
> Are you gonna fall like the rest ? Me then can try when you get it ....muahahahhahahaaaa


 
 Even if i fall, I don't have the funds yet. Can't do much now


----------



## gyx11

$79.00 paid. I hate head-fi


----------



## peter123

What we need is a dgs100/ckr9 comparison......


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

gyx11 said:


> $79.00 paid. I hate head-fi


 
 Once you get them and you're happy, you'd love headfi for that. We wouldn't have known iems like this without headfi


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

peter123 said:


> What we need is a dgs100/ckr9 comparison......


 
 I think @gyx11 or @twister6 has demo'ed the ckr9s briefly the other day at ath booth, I do not know of his impressions of them though. But I am very interested in this comparison.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

syedz2ez4 said:


> I agree though, they are really top notch iem, I am not taking anything away from them. For sub 150$ ( lets exclude dgs100 and altones for now) the clarity,natural timbre,wideness in ss, and quality bass is hard to beat...the thing that is bothering me is the highs. I will try that mod and give vivos more time but it seems I am sensitive to a certain frequency peak of the vivo's highs.


 
  
 I was talking about the mids, the treble is indeed peaky, especially with the default tips. The only way to make it smoother is trying different tips. It won't be perfect of course but it won't be annoying either.  


syedz2ez4 said:


> Nooooo why you do this to me :'( this is unpossible, i telled you dy nothing can beaten my ckrs. I sawed and hearded it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


wokei said:


> Man ..that is one bold statement ....me hold out for Havi for a year ....mmmmmm


 
  
 It's still a statement and a personal opinion. I also happen to prefer the Tenores to the SM3 and the she535, that doesn't mean they are better for everyone. It won't be HiSoundFi's fault if you end up with a sound signature you don't like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bhazard

Sigh. Once I sell something else like my chromebook, I'm gonna have to jump on these.

I was always interested in the H3, but was never going to pay $250 for them. $80 reaches bargain status, and that's what I'm about.

I was also disappointed in the AX-35, so I'm glad these provide a better sound. Astrotec can be hit or miss.

Instead of just a DGS thread, there should be a Sidy BGVP thread.

Whoever said VSD3 is better than Havi isn't doing it right.


----------



## gyx11

This will haunt me tonight.

 I heard the CKR9's at a recent local electronics show. I was very impressed by it, even though it was a mere 5 minutes and with some stupid promoter shouting constantly into a loud-hailer just beside where the Audio-Technica booth was situated.

 I can't remember how exactly they sound anymore, but they were definitely comparable to the Havi B3 in terms of soundstage and imaging. I recall that confidently because it was the purpose of my demo in the first place.

 Unfortunately, beyond this, I cannot give any proper reference to the CKR9 simply because I am not qualified to do so.

 I'll definitely do comparisons between the B3 and the DGS100 pre and post burn-in.


----------



## nmatheis

And another one bites the dust...

Waiting for more impressions on the new, dedicated thread before pulling the trigger on these. Been buying too many IEM lately without enough time to do them all justice. 

*Must... Cull... The... Herd...*


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

gyx11 said:


> This will haunt me tonight.
> 
> I heard the CKR9's at a recent local electronics show. I was very impressed by it, even though it was a mere 5 minutes and with some stupid promoter shouting constantly into a loud-hailer just beside where the Audio-Technica booth was situated.
> 
> ...


 
 Please tell me you atleast heard the naturalest of timbrest prease.


----------



## Francisk

bhazard said:


> Whoever said VSD3 is better than Havi isn't doing it right.


 
  
 +1....I actually sold my VSD3S and kept my Havi B3 Pro 1. Even my older GR07 CE blew the VSD3S away.


----------



## gyx11

Timbre was extremely good from what I recall. Havi B3 had by far the best for a really long time, but the SE846 eclipsed that. I would say the CKR9 is somewhere in the middle, but closer to the Havi B3. The SE846 is just plain too good.


----------



## gyx11

If the DGS can indeed best the Havi B3 in soundstage, I'll be super pumped. It's an extremely tall order though.

 The reason why I jumped on the DGS100 was because I convinced myself that it would at the very least be a worthwhile complement to the B3. Ever since I sold my Don Scorpio Dolphins, I've been missing a true 'in-your-face presentation' pair of IEMs/cans. Hopefully the DGS will satiate that craving!


----------



## Francisk

Comparing the SE846 with the Havi is like comparing a Ferrari to a Prius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I was not very impressed with the SE846 after testing it on several occasion and finally decided on the FitEar TG334


----------



## ZapX629

francisk said:


> +1....I actually sold my VSD3S and kept my Havi B3 Pro 1. Even my older GR07 CE blew the VSD3S away.


 
 Even a $100 VSonic IEM beat a $45 VSonic IEM? I'm shocked.


----------



## gyx11

Truth be told, the SE846 sounded very good OOTB, but the bass was a little awry and hindered the overall sound IMO. It took some burn in for the bass to settle nicely, and thats when the quad BAs began to shine through -- the point they turned from very good to spectacular.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

gyx11 said:


> Timbre was extremely good from what I recall. Havi B3 had by far the best for a really long time, but the SE846 eclipsed that. I would say the CKR9 is somewhere in the middle, but closer to the Havi B3. The SE846 is just plain too good.


 




 You're tossing $1000 iem in there, might as well put kaiser 10s lol I did audition the 846s twice, one briefly and the other quite lengthy. I can't argue that the 846 is ahead but only slightly for me.
 This is how I'd rank them ( Naturalest of timbrest):
 Havi B3: 7.5
 Ckr 9: 9
 Se846: 9.4
 Kaiser 10: 10


----------



## Francisk

My actual point is between VSD3S and Havi B3 Pro1. The reason I purchased the VSD3S is because I read some early hyped up reviews by some that claimed that it's better than the GR07


----------



## gyx11

syedz2ez4 said:


> You're tossing $1000 iem in there, might as well put kaiser 10s lol I did audition the 846s twice, one briefly and the other quite lengthy. I can't argue that the 846 is ahead but only slightly for me.
> This is how I'd rank them ( Naturalest of timbrest):
> Havi B3: 7
> Ckr 9: 9
> ...


 

 Shucks. Gotta grab a demo Kaiser 10 and check them out in this case. The CKR9s had no discernable weakness at all, that much was clear to me. It didn't sound too far off the SS of the SE846, and is undeniably better bang-for-buck. It's just so hard justifying $1000 for any IEM, which is why I had to rid of it ):


----------



## ZapX629

francisk said:


> My actual point is between VSD3S and Havi B3 Pro1. The reason I purchased the VSD3S is because I read some early hyped up reviews by some that claimed that it's better than the GR07


 
 Well, yeah, it's good not to get too hyped up over new things because people get new toy syndrome and don't spend enough time critically comparing different things. A lot of times something sounds great at first blush then you find sounds bad. Other times you stop listening to something and then pick it back up, finding that it's much better than you realized before. Our ears can be so damn fickle.


----------



## Zelda

gyx11 said:


> on a whole new topic, has anyone here tried the panda audio amp-s before?
> 
> it's the one and only amp sold by LMUE, and it was reviewed with glowing praise by @clieos and by another UK reviewer (who much preferred it to the JDS O2)


 
 i have one.


----------



## twister6

syedz2ez4 said:


> I think @gyx11 or @twister6 has demo'ed the ckr9s briefly the other day at ath booth, I do not know of his impressions of them though. But I am very interested in this comparison.


 

 Sorry, not me.  I have tested CKX9, not CRR9.  X9 was just OK, nothing special, similar to Beyer DX160 and Monster iSport Victory.  Strong bass, recessed mids, warm sound, ok details.
  
 Still have my DGS100 going through burn in, probably a total of 20hrs now, mostly in free air with maybe 20-25min of total listening.  I don't trust brain burn in when you focus on one pair of headphones, especially late in the evening when kids go to sleep and I can sit down and relax - I always afraid my mind will play tricks on me lol!!!
  
 I'm not gonna hype these up, just tell you how it is.  Between 3 hybrid IEMs I tested, AX35/Altone200/DGS100, I would choose DGS100 hands down because of it's sound signature that fits my taste.  Hisoundfi added his comment where he would choose these over DN1k as well, so that says a lot as well.  Seems that hybrids nowadays tend to be either too bright/peaky in upper mids/lower treble, or recessed/veil.  DGS100 nailed the sound with a very ear-friendly tuning.  20hr burn in is a must, and who knows, it might change further.  I never had a pair of headphones that seen such a drastic change through burn in, that's for sure!  The mid-bass hump is still there, but it settle down significantly and balanced well with sub-bass.  Hard to tell what's going on with lower mids because there is some bleed from mid-bass, but upper mids are clear and detailed.  That sharp dip around 6k area does take an edge off brightness which could be perceived as a very little step back in clarity comparing to other multi-BA driver IEMs (IM03, IM02, Doppio, UE900).  But that dip also makes upper mids sound VERY smooth and related, reminding me of W40 upper mids.  Treble is crisp and detailed, and not peaky at all.  These are truly the first hybrids I can see myself wearing/listening to for awhile without fatigue.  Soundstage is wide in both width/depth now.  Beside a port on the back of the shell, these have anther port opening facing outwards on corresponding right/left earpieces, instead of a typical pinhole at the bottom of the nozzle.  So, beside soundshaping control those also help a lot to add air to the sound.  Fitment is very comfortable wire down, and I absolutely enjoying their foam eartips, my favorite right now.
  
 So in my opinion, if you have been waiting to try out a pair of hybrid IEMs and not after a bright analytical sound but rather want a unique fun sound - these get my high recommendation.  I don't want to compare them to other BA only or dynamic only because they are in a different category.  If you are on a budget and looking for a single pair of in-ear headphones to invest money into, these might not necessary be the end-game pair.  But if you are a headphone enthusiast who understands and values a sound quality and has a collection of headphones with different driver technology - these will be a worthy trophy on your shelf with a great value under $80 (once you sign in to Penonaudio).


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I would start a fundraiser on head fi for you to get a pair, but we are all broke here with a bunch of gear in our baskets already lol




Hey..you doin me thang...gif and pic



gyx11 said:


> $79.00 paid. I hate head-fi




Penonaudio loves you....weak willed...lol


----------



## gyx11

wokei said:


> Hey..you doin me thang...gif and pic
> Penonaudio loves you....weak willed...lol


 






 It's been months since I bought a Chinese / Asian IEM, so I'm entitled to it this time! 

 Let's see how long you last!


----------



## Wokei

gyx11 said:


> It's been months since I bought a Chinese / Asian IEM, so I'm entitled to it this time!
> 
> 
> Let's see how long you last! :atsmile:




Me open book...me signature says it all....since 16th Aug ....hahaha....


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Me open book...me signature says it all....since 16th Aug ....hahaha....




Let's see if you get to celebrate one month anniversary


----------



## Wokei

gyx11 said:


> It's been months since I bought a Chinese / Asian IEM, so I'm entitled to it this time!
> 
> 
> Let's see how long you last! :atsmile:







peter123 said:


> Let's see if you get to celebrate one month anniversary




But .....me honest ..me bought some custom made cable today ....they dont count ...do they ...just say the word me change the date in me signature ....lol


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> But .....me honest ..me bought some custom made cable today ....they dont count ...do they ...just say the word me change the date in me signature ....lol




Lol! Ok , if you can put them in your ears they count. Now I'm just waiting for some of your famous pictures with you wearing those cables to decide if they count or not


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> Yes, better than anything I own. I was up all night A-Bing them with all the big dogs. It's better, period


 
  
+1 ....These are some serious dogs. Oops, I meant dgs!
  
 For example: Just received my AKG K3003 (DIY) and they fair well against the DN-1000, but can not get with the dgs100's! The dgs sounds like you're in a live concert and suddenly you're invited on the stage to join the band!
  
They're that good!


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Hey..you doin me thang...gif and pic


 I was at a computer and not my phone. Posting gifs is "amazeballs" 

Lol cheers bro


----------



## Wokei

Man...this Chinese thread is moving at warp crazy speed...take a breather and relax....Me hopeSyedZ2ez4 will get DGS100 so that me can hear how amazeballs they are...no doubt they are good...just can't balance the credit card statement...lol...enjoy this



That's how fast this DGS100 hype is moving....lol


----------



## Waqar

....


----------



## Waqar

wokei said:


> But .....me honest ..me bought some custom made cable today ....they dont count ...do they ...just say the word me change the date in me signature ....lol





Wow where can I buy the cables in pic no:3 and 4?


----------



## Wokei

waqar said:


> Wow where can I buy the cables in pic no:3 and 4?




Aliexpress store called Hifi Audio

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/947472938.html?productId=947472938&productSubject=Free-shipping-High-Performance-Earphone-Silver-3-5m-Male-To-3-5mm-Female-Extension-Headphone-cable&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Waqar

Nice, and thanks.


----------



## Wokei

waqar said:


> Nice, and thanks.




The link me gave you is the store but for the cable 3 n 4 ....are special order ...made to my spec .....you can chat with him using the chat box and tell him Eric recommend you ....he is nice guy ...will need patience on your side ...his English is so so ...if you want cable made to your spec ...cheers ..good luck ...btw his name is Fred ....haha


----------



## Waqar

wokei said:


> The link me gave you is the store but for the cable 3 n 4 ....are special order ...made to my spec .....you can chat with him using the chat box and tell him Eric recommend you ....he is nice guy ...will need patience on your side ...his English is so so ...if you want cable made to your spec ...cheers ..good luck ...btw his name is Fred ....haha




Ahh i see, ill try that out.


----------



## spurxiii

Damn you guys and your DGS hype I'm just about to order these


----------



## spurxiii

The DGS is $85 isn't it?


----------



## altrunox

O schiit, people are comparing the SHE846, madness!
 But I bet that the DGS100 beats the IE800 and K3003, most overpriced iem ever made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 BTW, ordered the RE-400 from HiFiMAN, an old classic, I need to have one of them.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

altrunox said:


> O schiit, people are comparing the SHE846, madness!
> But I bet that the DGS100 beats the *IE800, the K3003, the UERM and it also cures cancer!*


 
  
 Here, i fixed that for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bhazard

For those who think the XE-800 is a little too bright up high, I felt the same at first.

After 50-100 hours or so, they no longer have that brightness.


----------



## spurxiii

Can I ask if the Penon Audio price for teh DGS is $85? I thought someone said it was under $80


----------



## clee290

spurxiii said:


> Can I ask if the Penon Audio price for teh DGS is $85? I thought someone said it was under $80


 
 Log into your account and the price will drop to $79.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

bhazard said:


> For those who think the XE-800 is a little too bright up high, I felt the same at first.
> 
> After 50-100 hours or so, they no longer have that brightness.


 
  
 I love the GR07/XE800, but no matter how many days, weeks or months you burn it in, it will still have some peaks in the treble. The driver does settle some, but the overall signature doesn't change. I just hope they took care of those peaks with the VSD7.


----------



## spurxiii

I've logged in but it still shows $85 for the DGS100


----------



## clee290

spurxiii said:


> I've logged in but it still shows $85 for the DGS100


 
 Hm, I'm not sure then. Have you purchased from PenonAudio before?


----------



## spurxiii

No. It'll be my first purchase have registered


----------



## clee290

spurxiii said:


> No. It'll be my first purchase have registered


 
 Hm, then maybe it's a discount for people who have purchased stuff. Either way, it's only $6


----------



## michele009

spurxiii said:


> No. It'll be my first purchase have registered


 
 Well, I've just opened a new account to try and yeah, no discount. They're 85$. Using the account I've already bought something they're 79$. 
 When did you open the account? Could it be matter of time?


----------



## spurxiii

michele009 said:


> Well, I've just opened a new account to try and yeah, no discount. They're 85$. Using the account I've already bought something they're 79$.
> 
> When did you open the account?




I just opened the account this morning


----------



## kova4a

michele009 said:


> Well, I've just opened a new account to try and yeah, no discount. They're 85$. Using the account I've already bought something they're 79$.
> When did you open the account? Could it be matter of time?


 
 Most likely a matter of time coz I have an older second account and it's showing $79 even though I have no purchases with it.


----------



## sujitsky

kova4a said:


> Most likely a matter of time coz I have an older second account and it's showing $79 even though I have no purchases with it.




Try again tomorrow. It takes some time to reflect the member discounts


----------



## Netforce

Could try shooting penon an email about but iirc same thing kinda happened with the Penon IEM. Basically they have a staff member confirm the account made is legit and then apply a discount. Likely the discount will apply for new accounts soon but sending an email can't hurt if it doesn't happen within a day or two or possibly you just want the DGS100 asap then yeah, send them an email.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fyi they're on a holiday for the next couple days.


----------



## sujitsky

hisoundfi said:


> Fyi they're on a holiday for the next couple days.




Mooncake festival?


----------



## benandfaith

spurxiii said:


> I just opened the account this morning


 
 A real person at Penon needs to activate your account before the discount pricing appears.
  
 Mid-autumn festival was just on last Sat. Not sure if they have a long weekend or something in China... shoot them an email and they are very good at replying when they've activated.


----------



## spurxiii

benandfaith said:


> A real person at Penon needs to activate your account before the discount pricing appears.
> 
> Mid-autumn festival was just on last Sat. Not sure if they have a long weekend or something in China... shoot them an email and they are very good at replying when they've activated.




Thanks I'll just wait a couple days then. My eagerness to buy might wane but


----------



## Kamakahah

benandfaith said:


> A real person at Penon needs to activate your account before the discount pricing appears.
> 
> Mid-autumn festival was just on last Sat. Not sure if they have a long weekend or something in China... shoot them an email and they are very good at replying when they've activated.


 
  
 +1. Needs to be activated. When I made my account, it took about half a day to get the email verification. 
  
 Will they have the patience to save $6???


----------



## benandfaith

spurxiii said:


> Thanks I'll just wait a couple days then. My eagerness to buy might wane but


 
  
 Might be a good thing... haha!
  
 I just refrained from getting on the T1E hype train, but I'll see how I go with the DGS100 - I don't own a hybrid, so am definitely tempted by this one!


----------



## twister6

Guys, whatever you do, fight the temptation to read my Cayin C5 amp review I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550


----------



## TPGsanti

VSD7?


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Guys, whatever you do, fight the temptation to read my Cayin C5 amp review I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550


----------



## Netforce

twister6 said:


> Guys, whatever you do, fight the temptation to read my Cayin C5 amp review I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550


 
 Dammit, I was warned and everything. God that thing is sexy.


----------



## Wokei

There is still Cayin dap player...N6!


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> There is still Cayin dap player...N6!


 
  
 If they are going to use the same amp section inside of that N6 players - it's going to be a must have DAP!


----------



## Wokei

Even then your AP100?


----------



## Exesteils

Considering the specs of the N6, 5600mah battery, dual DAC configuration, and all for under (rumored) $300. Mmmm... Tasty


----------



## Wokei

What a swanky dap player.Will look good with me purple jet pack....


----------



## TPGsanti

wokei said:


> What a swanky dap player.Will look good with me purple jet pack....


Almost looks like a point and shoot camera.


----------



## Wokei

tpgsanti said:


> Almost l
> ooks like a point and shoot camera.




No...look more like a washing machine....Muahahahahahaha


----------



## TPGsanti

wokei said:


> No...look more like a washing machine....Muahahahahahaha



Well looks like I'll have to invest into a dolly cart then.


----------



## 1clearhead

sujitsky said:


> Mooncake festival?


 
  
 Ahhhh, yes! Enjoying my day off with my dgs 100's and akg k3003 (diy).......actually, still doing comparisons!


----------



## sujitsky

twister6 said:


> Guys, whatever you do, fight the temptation to read my Cayin C5 amp review I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550




:'(


----------



## twister6

tpgsanti said:


> Almost looks like a point and shoot camera.


----------



## nmatheis

wokei said:


> What a swanky dap player.Will look good with me purple jet pack....




I just don't know what to say about how that thing looks. Maybe if the circle was limited to the rectangle's perimeter, but why oh why does the circumference extend beyond the rectangle?


----------



## Wokei

nmatheis said:


> I just don't know what to say about how that thing looks. Maybe if the circle was limited to the rectangle's perimeter, but why oh why does the circumference extend beyond the rectangle?




It's a Cayin's look ...


----------



## nmatheis

wokei said:


> It's a Cayin's look ...




Kinda looks like they've got a classic Star Trek theme going on with the C5 and N6. Retro-future design similar in feel to T1-E...


----------



## TPGsanti

twister6 said:


>



I'm starting to see why these cameras are used to show scale here, or just put coincidence?


----------



## JoelGjw

I've heard pretty good things about Creative's Aurvana In-ear 3, with 2 BA drivers considering its current price.


----------



## Shawn71

nmatheis said:


> Kinda looks like they've got a classic Star Trek theme going on with the C5 and N6. Retro-future design similar in feel to T1-E...




nice catch Mr.Spock.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Shawn71

tpgsanti said:


> I'm starting to see why these cameras are used to show scale here, or just put coincidence?




the camera's lens assembly and X1's mech wheel looks bit similar is what twister's posting.....not to scale.
In reply to cavin's N6 dap look similar to a front loading washing machine quoted by buddy wokei...


----------



## TPGsanti

shawn71 said:


> the camera's lens assembly and X1's mech wheel looks bit similar is what twister's posting.....not to scale.
> In reply to cavin's N6 dap look similar to a front loading washing machine quoted by buddy wokei...


 
 It may have not been used for scale, but it still does if you are unaware of the sizes of the previous comparisons none the less.  Though quite right that they are extremely similar looking indeed.


----------



## Shawn71

tpgsanti said:


> It may have not been used for scale, but it still does if you are unaware of the sizes of the previous comparisons none the less.  Though quite right that they are extremely similar looking indeed.




Indeed, as you said they are exactly the same in dimensions, HxWxD...


----------



## Slowjams

I've bought the Don Sorpio Bass Colour from Penonaudio. And i'm really satisfied with the quality. Only the fit wasn't right it keeps falling out of my ear. So i changed the way i wear them. I put the left IEM in my right ear and vice versa, that way they don't fall out anymore. 
  
 I'm looking to buy a bluetooth headphone and they aren't selling any at Penonaudio. Are there any other shops available from China that are selling bluetooth headphone similar to don scorpio?


----------



## rontant

More on this $9.99 Penon IEM, I believe it is marketed in China under the name SIDY U2.  (http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3207543289)  Can any existing owner of this IEM share the impressions?


----------



## Wokei

Gotta give some luv for Havi...


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, I used my Topping nx1 about 5 times and now it is dead and won't charge. Is the battery replaceable on it? 

Help!


----------



## Francisk

wokei said:


> Gotta give some luv for Havi...




At a glance it sure looks like the face plate of a very familiar CIEM


----------



## Wokei

What....try opening up the screw and see the battery connecting wiring...loose....man...oh....man...sorry to hear that...


----------



## Wokei

francisk said:


> At a glance it sure looks like the face plate of a very familiar CIEM




What would that be?...lol


----------



## Francisk

Some very expensive CIEM Wokei ......only the face plate though


----------



## Wokei

francisk said:


> Some very expensive CIEM Wokei ......only the face plate though




Spill the bean...punk...lol or else


----------



## Francisk

Here you go, the last one on the right. Photo from the Headphone List


----------



## rontant

Beats Lady Gaga http://www.amazon.com/Beats-Lady-Heartbeats-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B002P8OYEI


----------



## Wokei

francisk said:


> Here you go, the last one on the right. Photo from the Headphone List




Ok...duh...still no clue...haha


----------



## KepinCemit

Roxanne in carbon fiber ?
  

  
  
 ===============================================
  
 Still haven't pull the trigger on DSG100 (yet). 
  
 Will probably do it when/if Wokei decided to get it too


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Roxanne in carbon fiber ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Why would you get DGS100 only if Wokei get it...Me ...why...why...


----------



## KepinCemit

wokei said:


> Why would you get DGS100 only if Wokei get it...Me ...why...why...


 
  
 Coz you are my idol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If you can resist the temptation of getting DGS100, then so must I   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
  
 EDIT:
 Vivo's about to enter Indonesia. Do they have anything good beside the Taobao loosepack xe800 ?


----------



## Wokei

Don't let Hisoundfi see this..he'll report me to the Tribal Council......seriously...idol...you must be joking man...Me dare not accept that...lol...have not got DGS100...Will inform you first when I get it...Muahahahahahaha....now to run away from him...amazeballs



They have another lower model...Vivo EX800 is bundle together with the phone XPlay 3S during newly launched but no more now.....replaced with can't remember but has the 600 numeral something...


----------



## Hisoundfi

@Wokei I've issued a warrant for your arrest.

So about this broken nx1...

I took the four hex screw out, and removed the circuit board. This is what the battery looked like.. 

What a joke! Look at that thing! It's a bag of toxic sludge about to explode!

Anyways, I grabbed a replacement household device battery that fits like a glove. It's an upgrade. I can now charge my nx1 and use it at the same time. Wasn't able to do that before. BUT, before everyone jumps the gun, let me confirm that this guy is actually charging.


----------



## clee290

O.O
  
 I'm scared for my NX1 :/


----------



## Hisoundfi

Quick question for you nx1 owners. How long does it take you to charge the battery on yours from empty? 

Please and thanks


----------



## Miyaichi

hisoundfi said:


> @Wokei I've issued a warrant for your arrest.
> 
> So about this broken nx1...
> 
> ...


 
  

 Topping NX1! Now in four different flavours!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lol that's awesome


----------



## Miyaichi

À la ClieOS: http://www.head-fi.org/t/541204/concise-multi-iem-comparison-final-update-march-1st-2013
  
*A = Analytical; Ba = Balanced; Bs = Bassy; M = Mid-Centric;  Limited Edition: WS = Warm + Sweet  *


----------



## Arty McGhee

hisoundfi said:


> @Wokei I've issued a warrant for your arrest.
> 
> So about this broken nx1...
> 
> ...


 
 umm thats what a lithium battery looks like before it
 bursts into flame....be careful with that thing


----------



## Arty McGhee

hisoundfi said:


> @Wokei I've issued a warrant for your arrest.
> 
> So about this broken nx1...
> 
> ...


 
 umm thats usually what a li-po battery looks like
 just before it bursts into flames
 careful where you point that thing


----------



## altrunox

LOL!
 That battery is horrible, I hope it don`t explode into someone`s pocket...


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> @Wokei I've issued a warrant for your arrest.
> 
> Me was framed by KepinCemit...good morning everyone....enjoying me tea now....


----------



## michele009

hisoundfi said:


> @Wokei I've issued a warrant for your arrest.
> 
> So about this broken nx1...
> 
> ...


 
 wait, someone said topping nx1 has nokia battery...is it inside that thing or what?


----------



## DJScope

hisoundfi said:


> @Wokei I've issued a warrant for your arrest.
> 
> So about this broken nx1...
> 
> ...


 
  
 HAHA! That looks like a bag of cheap wine!


----------



## Miyaichi

djscope said:


> HAHA! That looks like a bag of cheap wine!


 
 Your wine from or in Australia looks really disgusting!


----------



## Wokei

Me sweet set up ...Pinky Zip Clip with red silicone cover + Little Bear B-2 @Goldie Bear + Yin n Yang Havi B3Pro1OldVersion


----------



## indieman

I gotta get me a havi...


----------



## bhazard

That battery is a dangerous fire waiting to happen. Dispose of it immediately and safely.


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> I gotta get me a havi...




Do it man ...do it ..lol


----------



## vlenbo

wokei said:


> Do it man ...do it ..lol


 
 +1


----------



## robakri

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/News-BK-Compatible-6N11-12AU7-ECC82-Tube-valve-Headphone-Amplifier-AMP-preamp-/400697607764
  
 Anyone have any info/experience with the likes of these?
  
 I guess I just always find something to waste money on 
  
 Pretty happy with my phones atm and have an ok dac/amp (aune x1). I can't justify going for sth expensive in tube territory until I upgrade my phones but I'm eager to have a taste


----------



## twister6

SIDY DGS100 review posted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/733597/dgs100-appreciation-thread-the-game-changing-budget-fi-two-way-hybrid-universal-iem/90#post_10865583


----------



## rontant

michele009 said:


> wait, someone said topping nx1 has nokia battery...is it inside that thing or what?


 
  
 No, I was wrong quoting from a thread in another forum. It was a mix-up between NX1 and SMSL.  SMSL is the one that uses Nokia BL-5C battery. Sorry about that.


----------



## KepinCemit

@Hisoundfi
  
 ZOMG !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And I've just purchased 3 NX1 on ebay too....
  
 *started praying*
  
  
@robakri
 No idea about that amp, but FWIW I'm using aune T1, been using the stock 6922 Electro Harmonix / Russian tube for about a year / a year & a half now
 Have just bought some 6922 amperex /bugle boy tubes on ebay (about $55 for a pair of matched tube, or so the seller claimed) should arrive in a couple of weeks.
 Will let you know if there's any difference soundwise between the stock & ebay tubes


----------



## Netforce

robakri said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/News-BK-Compatible-6N11-12AU7-ECC82-Tube-valve-Headphone-Amplifier-AMP-preamp-/400697607764
> 
> Anyone have any info/experience with the likes of these?
> 
> ...


 
 I had their older model and well I'm not trying to discourage you from getting it I am also not encouraging you to buy it. Power supply cable that came with it was... crap. Rather noisy and had a burning smell almost immediately to I think a few days afterwards in I ordered a new one from amazon.
  
 I got it last year around April and my first unit died within a month. Seller was pretty cool and sent me a replacement board no charge. From then I used it from May till November when I switched to using my Dragonfly Dac as an amp. Sucker was pretty powerful but that was detrimental as below 9 o'clock on the volume produced a channel imbalance so using this amp with most IEMs was a no go. Sound was quite warm and some pretty noticeable roll off in the sub bass especially. It had a pretty loud hum to it, my most power hungry cans are the hifiman he-400 and the hum was still fairly audible with them. Also distortion, god the distortion sucked with the he-400 and this amp, pretty frequent clipping.
  
 I brought this amp after a quite a hiatus without use to the LA head-fi meet back in March. Had only really used it once or so since November but after I got it all set up in my little table area I immediately noticed the right channel had died. I was at that point after all the hassle this thing has put me through getting a multimeter, a never power supply, a new tube that I decided enough was enough and put it in my drawer. I've taken it out twice since March, once when I moved, and recently for a photo shoot but that is it.
  
 e. Well to be fair maybe that version maybe better and improved than my model but probably not. Looks pretty much the same and is priced same. Biggest thing is instead of see through plexi glass they look like they are using a solid black piece which in my opinion doesn't looks as cool. The see through and being able to see the internals was the coolest thing to it.


----------



## michele009

rontant said:


> No, I was wrong quoting from a thread in another forum. It was a mix-up between NX1 and SMSL.  SMSL is the one that uses Nokia BL-5C battery. Sorry about that.


 
 It's fine  The thing that matter is that battery is easy to replace. The only problem could be the size since nx1 is really compact.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

robakri said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/News-BK-Compatible-6N11-12AU7-ECC82-Tube-valve-Headphone-Amplifier-AMP-preamp-/400697607764
> 
> Anyone have any info/experience with the likes of these?
> 
> ...




It's made after the Bravo Audio V1 or V2 and Indeed tube amps. Just look for those on Head-fi.org and you will find huge threads with lots of data about those amps. I was considering getting one of those some time ago but finally decided not to since the tube in those amps works as a buffer and runs on low voltage and in my experience its affect on the sound is little to none. If you want to hear the warmth of the tubes in the sound, you should probably go for a complete tube amp instead of the hybrid. Little Bear has a complete tube amp sold on eBay for a fairly low price, I just don't know if it's any good. You should probably save up for something like little dot.


----------



## erenjay

twister6 said:


> Alright, so anybody wants to take a wild guess who is a contractor behind Huawei Honor headphones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Is the body made of plastic or metal?  I noticed somewhere that it is listed as nickel plated,but I'm not sure what the nickel was plating


----------



## twister6

These are light, so gotta be nickel covered plastic. Review to follow soon...


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> These are light, so gotta be nickel covered plastic. Review to follow soon...


 
  
 If Google translate correctly, the websites said it is made of magnesium alloy used in aviation industry.


----------



## twister6

To be honest, I have no idea what they made out of   They are light and very budget friendly.  If they are made out of magnesium alloy, that's awesome, though for $20?  Maybe Huawei subsidizing the cost.  Afterall, I think Honor is one of their popular phones, so it's like a promo for their phone?


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what they made out of   They are light and very budget friendly.  If they are made out of magnesium alloy, that's awesome, though for $20?  Maybe Huawei subsidizing the cost.  Afterall, I think Honor is one of their popular phones, so it's like a promo for their phone?


 
 I have polarized sunglasses from China that use the same alloy... and they were only $12. Nicer than plastic, cheaper than aluminum, and you can barely tell the difference.


----------



## bhazard

Anyone else notice the KZSE is a balanced TRRS IEM, just like the RE-600? Anyone have a balanced amp to test with it?


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what they made out of   They are light and very budget friendly.  If they are made out of magnesium alloy, that's awesome, though for $20?  Maybe Huawei subsidizing the cost.  Afterall, I think Honor is one of their popular phones, so it's like a promo for their phone?


 
  
 Huawei is one helluva juggernaut so it won't be a surprise if they subsidize the cost. I can't find this Honor IEM in Huawei's own website though. 
  
 http://consumer.huawei.com/en/


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Anyone else notice the KZSE is a balanced TRRS IEM, just like the RE-600? Anyone have a balanced amp to test with it?




Yes ...even in the description of KZ EDSE ...it shows the jack uses a balanced jack ....


----------



## Exesteils

twister6 said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what they made out of   They are light and very budget friendly.  If they are made out of magnesium alloy, that's awesome, though for $20?  Maybe Huawei subsidizing the cost.  Afterall, I think Honor is one of their popular phones, so it's like a promo for their phone?




Hmmm... $20 for some metal housing budget phones!? Link plz, should make for some good gifts


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> These are light, so gotta be nickel covered plastic. Review to follow soon...


 
 Dude, there's a guy on my local forum looking for buying them
 Can you say if they work well with android? (The buttons and the mic)


----------



## rontant

exesteils said:


> Hmmm... $20 for some metal housing budget phones!? Link plz, should make for some good gifts




http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.1.gbwwxH&id=39787175550&cat_id=2&rn=c1e0bede0f7bf37e87cf5761d20aab9d&user_id=1114511827&is_b=1

Isn't Piston metal as well? KZ GR?


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Yes ...even in the description of KZ EDSE ...it shows the jack uses a balanced jack ....


 
  
 Who sells these? Link if possible plz :3


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Who sells these? Link if possible plz :3




Here you go ..buddy ..price have gone up to 12.79$ now ...lol

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ED2-professional-in-ear-headphones-Metal-heavy-bass-sound-quality-Music-headphones/615477_1974879251.html


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> Dude, there's a guy on my local forum looking for buying them
> Can you say if they work well with android? (The buttons and the mic)


 
  
 100% Android compatible.  Used it with my stock Galaxy Note 2 - volume up/down work perfectly, and multi-function button does Play/Pause/Call with a single click, Skip Next with a double click, Skip Prev with a triple click, and Google NOW with long press.  Also tested with my wife's Galaxy S5, works perfectly.  Exactly the same way as Pistons, except you are getting a more balanced sound without recessed mids or exaggerated bass.
  
 More detailed review will be up once I get to it, still in a queue...


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> 100% Android compatible.  Used it with my stock Galaxy Note 2 - volume up/down work perfectly, and multi-function button does Play/Pause/Call with a single click, Skip Next with a double click, Skip Prev with a triple click, and Google NOW with long press.  Also tested with my wife's Galaxy S5, works perfectly.  Exactly the same way as Pistons, except you are getting a more balanced sound without recessed mids or exaggerated bass.
> 
> More detailed review will be up once I get to it, still in a queue...




Me bought one today so ...me need to change me signature now ...dammm......



Never give up ...try again ...muahahahahaahahaa ...


----------



## KepinCemit

wokei said:


> Me bought one today so ...me need to change me signature now ...dammm......
> 
> 
> 
> Never give up ...try again ...muahahahahaahahaa ...


 
  
 What did you get this time ? The Huawei ?
  
 ==========================================
  
 Btw, now that you've finally changed your signature, I guess I'm allowing myself to get another IEM too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Wondering if I should get on the hype train and get myself the DGS100 too ?
  
 FWIW, at the moment I got Shure 215, Re400, GR07Bass, Phonak 112, ES SM64, Hisound Wooduo.
  
 Need suggestion on what I should get next from Penon/LMUE to complement those. Would getting the DGS100 makes any sense ?
 I listen to a whole range of music, jazz, rock, metal, hiphop/rap, metal, pop, "audiophile vocals", etc etc. I guess I'm justifying getting lotsa IEMs to listen to those different genres, lol


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> What did you get this time ? The Huawei ?
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> ...




Yes ..Huawei Honor IEM.....cheap enuf not to hurt me fiscal policy ...lol

By right ..me should not be talking to you for the mess you got me in ..arrest warrant issued by the Tribal Council for your earlier post on buying DGS100......but anyhow ...me easy peasy ...quick to forget ...here goes ...

Wow ..you got some nice gears ..dude ...get from Penon ......because they have this deal ..buy any iem from them ..get to buy the Penon IEM costing 99$ for 10$ ...that seem like a no brainer deal ....but if you are in a hurry ..from LMUE ..they be sending from Singapore to Indonesia ..by logic should be faster though ... 

Dont have DGS100 ..so cant comment how good they are ..seem from the thread ..they are all right ...decent but not the " Messiah" ...quoting from someone ....but If you don't have HaviB3Pro1OldVersion ....me strongly recommend you to get the KING of Soundstage n Imaging ....

Anything from here onward ..me take no responsibility ..its all you ..buddy ...


----------



## mochill

Vocal sounds awesome on the altone200 also dgs100


----------



## KepinCemit

Hmmm....
  
 HaviB3Pro1OldVersion (need to macro that text, lol), or DGS100 ...
  
 Decision, decision...


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> Vocal sounds awesome on the altone200 also dgs100




Me envy you man ..you always have the latest gears ...




kepincemit said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> HaviB3Pro1OldVersion (need to macro that text, lol), or DGS100 ...
> 
> Decision, decision...




Get it man ...its one me would not hesitate to say ...its a reference iem ...serious...no joke ..the hype is real


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Vocal sounds awesome on the altone200 also dgs100


just curious, what do you prefer. DGS100, Havi, or altone200?


----------



## KepinCemit

Ok, finally pull the trigger on HaviB3Pro1OldVersion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hopefully will arrive in a couple of weeks.
  
 Have always wondered about the soundstage impressions on the reviews.
  
 Just hope I can live with a neutral sounding IEM, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Dont have any neutral iems yet aside from the Re400 if they can be called neutral.


----------



## mochill

Hard questions but the are very similar to each other but different sound signature


----------



## twister6

kepincemit said:


> Ok, finally pull the trigger on HaviB3Pro1OldVersion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 RE400 is "warm" neutral and in comparison to B3 Pro I sounds just blah 
  
 B3 Pro I got bass quantity above neutral, that's for sure.  And if you amp that sucker up - it will come alive with more detailed tones!


----------



## mochill

Still burning in the dgs100, altone200 needs to be sent off to be repaired ...and havi only has 100hrs


----------



## michele009

I'm waiting for my b3 ordered from penon. They have been shipped today. Maybe one week more to came in Italy?


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Ok, finally pull the trigger on HaviB3Pro1OldVersion
> 
> Hopefully will arrive in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...




Wow ...you really did ordered ....good for you ....haha ....you'll like it if you enjoy quality sound ....lol


----------



## Waqar

michele009 said:


> I'm waiting for my b3 ordered from penon. They have been shipped today. Maybe one week more to came in Italy?


 
 I live in Norway, and it takes them around one week before they arrive in my local post office. And it spends more time in Norway then they do too get here In Norway from Penon audio who ships from HK.
  
 It should take around one week i believe.


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> I'm waiting for my b3 ordered from penon. They have been shipped today. Maybe one week more to came in Italy?




Me ordered from LMUE..took 2 days from Singapore to Malaysia airport and custom....spent 15 days there before they were delivered...all in 23 from the day ordered...no reason to worry as Penon is reliable and trustworthy..


----------



## Waqar

Man this thread is killing my wallet, i got myself two of the Havi pro I old edition one as backup, two Ostry kc6oa one as backup, two ttpod t1e also one as backup i got them when lendmeurears had 18 % sale.
  
 Now recently i got the Dsg100, but i think i am gonna sell one of the ttpod t1e and the Ostry of the backup pair locally. Cause it seems that i don't use them that much. Even when they are great.
  
 Well, i understand why they say "sorry for you're wallet"
  
 But, this thread helped me get some good stuff for cheap. Amazing thread 
  
 And yeah, i also got the cayin c5 thanks too this thread haha. 
 Now whats next, and my wife is like whats all these packages you get lately and you seem happy these days.


----------



## Waqar

wokei said:


> Me ordered from LMUE..took 2 days from Singapore to Malaysia airport and custom....spent 15 days there before they were delivered...all in 23 from the day ordered...no reason to worry as Penon is reliable and trustworthy..


 
 Penon audio has the best packaging i have ever seen,my wife loves too open the packages when they arrive that says a lot about the effort they put in it.
 I only have good experience with them, highly recommended.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> Man this thread is killing my wallet, i got myself two of the Havi pro I old edition one as backup, two Ostry kc6oa one as backup, two ttpod t1e also one as backup i got them when lendmeurears had 18 % sale.
> 
> Now recently i got the Dsg100, but i think i am gonna sell one of the ttpod t1e and the Ostry of the backup pair locally. Cause it seems that i don't use them that much. Even when they are great.
> 
> ...




Lol, rest assure the tone from your wife will change sooner then you like 

Are you happy with your C5?


----------



## Waqar

Man i bought one of the Kz se for her. When she saw them she said WOW they must be expensive that should give me free pass for some time.
 But yeah i feel the rope is getting more thigh now
  
 The C5 is awesome, the sound and power is amazing for the price. I don't use my Panda amp s much. Now cause i have the C5.


----------



## spurxiii

waqar said:


> Man this thread is killing my wallet, i got myself two of the Havi pro I old edition one as backup, two Ostry kc6oa one as backup, two ttpod t1e also one as backup i got them when lendmeurears had 18 % sale.
> 
> Now recently i got the Dsg100, but i think i am gonna sell one of the ttpod t1e and the Ostry of the backup pair locally. Cause it seems that i don't use them that much. Even when they are great.
> 
> ...




Lol the backup buys. I spent about $2k in my first 2 weeks on headfi, it's worse than addicted to crack


----------



## indieman

waqar said:


> Man i bought one of the Kz se for her. When she saw them she said WOW they must be expensive that should give me free pass for some time.
> But yeah i feel the rope is getting more thigh now
> 
> The C5 is awesome, the sound and power is amazing for the price. I don't use my Panda amp s much. Now cause i have the C5.


 
  
 I'm saving for x1 and creative e5 possibly


----------



## altrunox

LOL, wokei got the Huawei, I need to got it, must resist, resist... NOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Wokei, just saying, you need the VSD3...
  
 --
 So the MMX 71 iE arrived, nothing special I would say, they remember me the SHE3570, but with better build quality, and slightly more expensive.


----------



## Waqar

spurxiii said:


> Lol the backup buys. I spent about $2k in my first 2 weeks on headfi, it's worse than addicted to crack


 
 Haha, so true.


----------



## indieman

Anyone know about these headphones on penonaudio? Are they any good?
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/Headphone/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/Headphone/DONSCORPIO-Drama
  
 How do they compare to takastar pro80 and goldring dr150?


----------



## Netforce

indieman said:


> Anyone know about these headphones on penonaudio? Are they any good?
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/Headphone/DONSCORPIO-Dolphin
> 
> ...


 
 I got the Dolphins, they are a really nice pair of headphones and sound quite clear and coherent. Modded my pair by taking off their pads and removing the foam inside which opened up the soundstage quite a bit and pushed treble forward as well. Slight squeak on the metal left hinge but some wd-40 fix that in less than a minute. Overall sound signature is neutral with some bass boost. Not basshead certainly, had a few people try my modded dolphins at recent head fi meet and it didn't reach some peoples bass fix.
  
 The Drama on the other hand is very bassy, never heard them but there are measurements of them floating around.
  
 Never heard the takastar or goldring so can't comment.


----------



## michele009

waqar said:


> I live in Norway, and it takes them around one week before they arrive in my local post office. And it spends more time in Norway then they do too get here In Norway from Penon audio who ships from HK.
> 
> It should take around one week i believe.


 
 Thanks for the feedback 
  


wokei said:


> Me ordered from LMUE..took 2 days from Singapore to Malaysia airport and custom....spent 15 days there before they were delivered...all in 23 from the day ordered...no reason to worry as Penon is reliable and trustworthy..


 
 I'm not worried about Penon  it's just I'm in a weird situation. The 3.5mm cable bundled with topping nx1 broke after 2 days and i can't use it until the replacements i've ordered (one from aliexpress, another from mp4nation) arrive. If havi would come before the cables i'll get mad for sure!


----------



## indieman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I got
> the Dolphins, they are a really nice pair of headphones and sound quite clear and coherent. Modded my pair by taking off their pads and removing the foam inside which opened up the soundstage quite a bit and pushed treble forward as well. Slight squeak on the metal left hinge but some wd-40 fix that in less than a minute. Overall sound signature is neutral with some bass boost. Not basshead certainly, had a few people try my modded dolphins at recent head fi meet and it didn't reach some peoples bass fix.
> 
> The Drama on the other hand is very bassy, never heard them but there are measurements of them floating around.
> ...


 
  


  Cool thanks for the feedback


----------



## bhazard

How did we ever miss this? New Superlux HD685. Superlux was one of the original bang for the buck brands...
  
 Nevermind. Poor measurements on it.


----------



## robakri

bhazard said:


> How did we ever miss this? New Superlux HD685. Superlux was one of the original bang for the buck brands...
> 
> Nevermind. Poor measurements on it.


 
 I believe solderdude already has some mods on it though


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> How did we ever miss this? New Superlux HD685. Superlux was one of the original bang for the buck brands...
> 
> Nevermind. Poor measurements on it.


 
  
 Superlux HD681 Evo + cheap chinese pads should be amazing, I`m just waiting for my pads.


----------



## ZapX629

Holy crap, 500 pages. This calls for a celebration.


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> I'm not worried about Penon  it's just I'm in a weird situation. The 3.5mm cable bundled with topping nx1 broke after 2 days and i can't use it until the replacements i've ordered (one from aliexpress, another from mp4nation) arrive. If havi would come before the cables i'll get mad for sure!




Dude...get one cheapo 3.5'm cable locally to use while the cable you bought arrives...lol


----------



## bhazard

Just jumped on the DGS100. If it's as good as stated, I should like it quite a bit. Most BA iems are too shrill for me, so this is right up my alley.


----------



## twister6

My current "Messiah" setup: FiiO X5 + Cayin C5 + FiiO L16 cable + VSonic VSD3 w/foam tips
  
 This one delivers close to perfection sound, at the current moment and for my current taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Been playing Avicii "True" and Counting Crows "Best of" albums in flac with Indila and Iggy and Showtek/Hardwell/Ummet Ozcan/Basterjaxx in between, getting high on it!!!


----------



## nmatheis

bhazard said:


> Just jumped on the DGS100. If it's as good as stated, I should like it quite a bit. Most BA iems are too shrill for me, so this is right up my alley.




Really???

*EDIT*: Serious question. 




twister6 said:


> My current "Messiah" setup: FiiO X5 + Cayin C5 + FiiO L16 cable + VSonic VSD3 w/foam tips
> 
> This one delivers close to perfection sound, at the current moment and for my current taste    Been playing Avicii "True" and Counting Crows "Best of" albums in flac with Indila and Iggy and Showtek/Hardwell/Ummet Ozcan/Basterjaxx in between, getting high on it!!!




Say what?!? No DGS100 in your Messiah setup after all the hype???

*EDIT*: Not quite as serious question.


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Really???
> 
> *EDIT*: Serious question.
> Say what?!? No DGS100 in your Messiah setup after all the hype???
> ...


 
  
 I never hyped those up and was clear those are "not a Messiah" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I'm on a honeymoon with VSD3 now


----------



## Wokei

nmatheis said:


> Say what?!? No DGS100 in your Messiah setup after all the hype???
> 
> *EDIT*: Not quite as serious question.




Yes ..why ? ...serious question


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Yes ..why ? ...serious question


 
  
 They are smooth and detailed, I like it!  But I was missing some clarity/brightness in upper mids and mid-bass got a bit overwhelming.  Just a matter of my personal taste, and coincidentally a similar comment I had with Penon/SIDY IEM


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> I never hyped those up and was clear those are "not a Messiah"
> 
> I'm on a honeymoon with VSD3 now




Me skip VSD1 and 3 ....what will the "5" be like ..any indication of how that be up the game since "3" is very well praised ...thanks


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Me skip VSD1 and 3 ....what will the "5" be like ..any indication of how that be up the game since "3" is very well praised ...thanks


 
  
 I thought 5 was not an improvement but rather a different sound signature.  Might as well wait for a flagship "7".


----------



## nmatheis

twister6 said:


> I never hyped those up and was clear those are "not a Messiah"
> 
> I'm on a honeymoon with VSD3 now




Aww snap, I mistakenly thought it was Hisoundfi! 

Crawls away and hides for a while...


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

twister6 said:


> My current "Messiah" setup: FiiO X5 + Cayin C5 + FiiO L16 cable + VSonic VSD3 w/foam tips
> 
> This one delivers close to perfection sound, at the current moment and for my current taste
> 
> ...


 
 Its the C5!!


----------



## bhazard

nmatheis said:


> Really???
> 
> *EDIT*: Serious question.


 
 Yep. The A161p used to sound like nails running down a chalkboard to me. The Dunu DN2k needed comply tips or I felt the same.. AX35... etc.
  
 Maybe the Doppio would be something I would like, but the Tenore did not impress me, and the Doppio price doesn't impress me.


----------



## kueichi

Also check this out,
  
 Unseal the audio performance of smart devices!
  
 The Tiniest and Hi-Res microUSB Audio DAC for Android, iOS platforms, and PCs:
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ladybugs-tiniest-hi-res-usb-dac-for-smart-device


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> I thought 5 was not an improvement but rather a different sound signature.  Might as well wait for a flagship "7".




Thanks ...one more question to you and SyedZ2ez4....how is it compared to HaviB3Pro1oldVersion ...as me like Havi ...just a brief one will do ...

Thanks


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Thanks ...one more question to you and @SyedZ2ez4....how is it compared to HaviB3Pro1oldVersion ...as me like Havi ...just a brief one will do ...
> 
> Thanks


 

 You mean DGS100 vs B3 Pro I?  Totally different ss.  B3 is more neutral with a bit of enhanced bass (definitely above neutral quantity level).  B3 will sound brighter, thinner, and with more clarity and better soundstage.  DGS100 is warmer and smoother, with a thicker sound; very detailed but not as clear in upper mids like B3.  DGS100 has a better bass, more powerful sound, but some might find mid-bass hump to add extra "weight" to the sound.  I think it's all a matter of a personal preference (as I probably mention so many times, just to be more "politically correct" ).  These two headphones are not compete with each other, but rather complement each other.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Yep. The A161p used to sound like nails running down a chalkboard to me. The Dunu DN2k needed comply tips or I felt the same.. AX35... etc.
> 
> Maybe the Doppio would be something I would like, but the Tenore did not impress me, and the Doppio price doesn't impress me.


 
  
 Definitely stay away from Altone 200.  I think DGS100 will be a hybrid you really going to enjoy!


----------



## twister6

syedz2ez4 said:


> Its the C5!!


 
  
 Yep, C5 is a 3D "glue" that holds it together.  That amp deserves more hype!  So far, only Dsnuts, Peter, and I are raving about it...


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> You mean DGS100 vs B3 Pro I?  Totally different ss.  B3 is more neutral with a bit of enhanced bass (definitely above neutral quantity level).  B3 will sound brighter, thinner, and with more clarity and better soundstage.  DGS100 is warmer and smoother, with a thicker sound; very detailed but not as clear in upper mids like B3.  DGS100 has a better bass, more powerful sound, but some might find mid-bass hump to add extra "weight" to the sound.  I think it's all a matter of a personal preference (as I probably mention so many times, just to be more "politically correct" ).  These two headphones are not compete with each other, but rather complement each other.




Thanks ...that too ...me question was for VSD3 actually .....lol....


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Thanks ...that too ...me question was for VSD3 actually .....lol....


 
  
 VSD3 has a low end very similar to KC06A (rumbling sub-bass texture and a fast mid-bass punch), that's was makes it more aggressive in comparison to VSD3S where mid-bass is slower and doesn't have the same punch.  B3 Pro I is very "polite" with quality sub-bass and lack of quantity; also it has a nice punch but nowhere near the same level as VSD3.  Mids in B3 Pro I are brighter and thinner and have more clarity, while VSD3 upper mids have more body and smoother/warmer.  I would say VSD3 upper mids are somewhere between B3 Pro I and DGS100.  Btw, for the reference, my ideal upper mids are the tuning of either dynamic drivers of IM50 or BA drivers of IM03 - I love audio-technica tunning of mids.


----------



## nmatheis

bhazard: Sounds like you like smooth high end, my friend. No way A161p even comes close to "nails on chalkboard" to me . Agree about Tenores. Sounded ok but nothing special...

twister6: Agree about B3 ProI bass. Don't know why it gets a bad rap, as it's definitely satisfying for me - especially amped .


----------



## bhazard

nmatheis said:


> bhazard: Sounds like you like smooth high end, my friend. No way A161p even comes close to "nails on chalkboard" to me . Agree about Tenores. Sounded ok but nothing special...




I enjoy a flat FR through the mids and highs with full extension, which some would see as smooth. I'm very sensitive to any enhancements at certain frequencies. Its one of the reasons I love the Havi so much.


----------



## nmatheis

bhazard said:


> I enjoy a flat FR through the mids and highs with full extension, which some would see as smooth. I'm very sensitive to any enhancements at certain frequencies. Its one of the reasons I love the Havi so much.




I love Havi, too, but am not repulsed by A161p.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> Man i bought one of the Kz se for her. When she saw them she said WOW they must be expensive that should give me free pass for some time.
> But yeah i feel the rope is getting more thigh now
> 
> The C5 is awesome, the sound and power is amazing for the price. I don't use my Panda amp s much. Now cause i have the C5.




Lol, clever!

Yeah, I love the C5 to. Interesting that you prefer it even over the Panda, that says a lot.


----------



## flib372

Some days ago sombody compared the dgs100 to his Sony xba h3 and said his h3 sound muddy in comparison. I heard the h3 but the mids were too recessed for my liking other than that i almost bought them. Are the mids on the dgs100 more present than on the h3 because it seems to have an overall similar sound.


----------



## KepinCemit

@wokei :
  
 Get the GR07 Bass Edition.
  
 Seriously.
  
 It might just be the new toy syndrome for me, but for now I find myself reaching for it 90% of the time for casual / non critical listening. Fun factor wise, it beat everything I have at the moment, even my SM64.
  
 Then again, might just be my honeymoon period with it, lol


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> @wokei :
> 
> Get the GR07 Bass Edition.
> 
> ...




Me have Vivo EX800...Me likey very much..so GR07 probably not....we'll see how the new VSD5 or "7"

Any more iem...this month...this will happen to me...


----------



## KepinCemit

wokei said:


> Me have Vivo EX800...Me likey very much..so GR07 probably not....we'll see how the new VSD5 or "7"
> 
> Any more iem...this month...this will happen to me...


 
  
 Forgot you got the Vivo already , and lol @ the gif 
  
 How does the Havi sounds compare to Vivo ? Different enough ?
  
  
 =======================================================
  
 Anyway, a bit OOT, found a discussion about this band in an Indonesian forum, they played some fusion jazz with a little bit of hip hop / rap thrown in.
  
 They're called Balance & The Traveling Sounds, they have a website here http://btscentral.com/store/ , and in that link they offer 2 of their EPs for free download. Give it a try guys, it's good music (and it's legit free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  
 ========================================================
   
Another OOT : For you guys using iTunes, have you download the free U2 new album yet ?


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Forgot you got the Vivo already , and lol @ the gif
> 
> How does the Havi sounds compare to Vivo ? Different enough ?
> 
> ...




Cool music...love it...btw...what is "OOT"...noob me...haha

Vivo definitely has better detail clarity natural timbre and more sub bass but Havi is superior in imaging and separation...very 3D like....Me likey them both...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> Cool music...love it...btw...what is "OOT"...noob me...haha
> 
> Vivo definitely has better detail clarity natural timbre and more sub bass but Havi is superior in imaging and separation...very 3D like....Me likey them both...


 
 OOT = Out Of Topic.
 You're welcome.


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> OOT = Out Of Topic.
> You're welcome.




Cheers...TBG....


----------



## lynx121

Speaking of GR07BE, earlier this day while working I was listening to Yellowcard through my GR07 BE and thought I haven't used my Takstar Pro80 for a long time so I took my pro80's and c&c bh2 amp out, and planned on using them after the currently playing song. After a couple of songs later, I forgot and just noticed they're at my desk. GR07 BE is just that fun and immersive to listen to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Edit: Gonna have to change my avatar soon.


----------



## Exesteils

wokei said:


> Cool music...love it...btw...what is "OOT"...noob me...haha
> 
> Vivo definitely *has better detail clarity natural timbre and more sub bass* but Havi is superior in imaging and separation...very 3D like....Me likey them both...




Now I'm really sad I didn't grab a pair when it was $50


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> Now I'm really sad I didn't grab a pair when it was $50


 
 Me too


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Just reading about the DGS100 do they have more bass than the KC06A?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Ok please help, I am looking for an in ear earphone that is simply amazing with EDM so far i'm leaning towards the Ostry KC06A so I would like a sound signature that has hard punchy bass but still very clear I want something that is easy to drive as for I would be using my HTC One M7 with a Fiio E11K2 so if you guys could give me some sugestions I'd greatly appreciate it  ohh yeh I would like them to look sexy to haha


----------



## Wokei

hardstyleloco96 said:


> Ok please help, I am looking for an in ear earphone that is simply amazing with EDM so far i'm leaning towards the Ostry KC06A so I would like a sound signature that has hard punchy bass but still very clear I want something that is easy to drive as for I would be using my HTC One M7 with a Fiio E11K2 so if you guys could give me some sugestions I'd greatly appreciate it  ohh yeh I would like them to look sexy to haha




TTPOD T1E ....but must get purple...they sound the best



Don't let anybody tell you otherwise...check out the thread


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

How would the bass rummble I'm basshead haha I use to have the V Moda M100 and seriously loved them till I lost them so i'm looking for a sound signature kinda like the V Moda M100 if not better


----------



## Wokei

hardstyleloco96 said:


> How would the bass rummble I'm basshead haha I use to have the V Moda M100 and seriously loved them till I lost them so i'm looking for a sound signature kinda like the V Moda M100 if not better


 
 Havent heard the V Moda M100 ..best go to T1E thread ..post your questions there ?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Sure thing thanks for the help


----------



## lynx121

hardstyleloco96 said:


> Ok please help, I am looking for an in ear earphone that is simply amazing with EDM so far i'm leaning towards the Ostry KC06A so I would like a sound signature that has hard punchy bass but still very clear I want something that is easy to drive as for I would be using my HTC One M7 with a Fiio E11K2 so if you guys could give me some sugestions I'd greatly appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 for TTPOD T1E. For my ears, T1E and KC06A have the same sound sig and quality yet the former is almost half the price of the latter. For comfort though, it depends on the user. I have small ears so KC06A is much comfy for me than T1E.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

lynx121 said:


> +1 for TTPOD T1E. For my ears, T1E and KC06A have the same sound sig and quality yet the former is almost half the price of the latter. For comfort though, it depends on the user. I have small ears so KC06A is much comfy for me than T1E.


. With all honesty I prefer how the KC06A look more than the T1E but still the T1E looks pritty cool but also price is not a big deal too, originaly I was going to get the Bowers & Wilkins P7 but decided to go for in ears so is there any major differences in sound between the T1E & KC06A?


----------



## Netforce

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . With all honesty I prefer how the KC06A look more than the T1E but still the T1E looks pritty cool but also price is not a big deal too, originaly I was going to get the Bowers & Wilkins P7 but decided to go for in ears so is there any major differences in sound between the T1E & KC06A?


 
 KC06A is more recessed in the mids along with its boosted bass. Quantity wise I feel like the kc06a is bigger but bit tired to pull them out right now and a/b with the t1-e. Overall the increased bass on kc06a gives it a darker sound signature.
  
 The T1-E has more presence in the mids, some of the bass does bleed into the lower mids but only so slightly. The T1-e draws me in more since I see myself wanting more mids when listening. Though the kc06a are nicer build quality with its metal finish and super low profile design. The t1-e definitely are not for sleeping in, the kc06 and the kc06a I regularly lie down in bed and read a bit before knocking out.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

I like a darker sound and I really do like thumping bass I think i'll go with the KC06A and get them a amp and then see if I can do a few EQ tweaks


----------



## Waqar

kueichi said:


> Also check this out,
> 
> Unseal the audio performance of smart devices!
> 
> ...


 
 I allready have the HIFIME DIY Android dac, hmm would this one be a upgrade?


----------



## Waqar

bhazard said:


> I enjoy a flat FR through the mids and highs with full extension, which some would see as smooth. I'm very sensitive to any enhancements at certain frequencies. Its one of the reasons I love the Havi so much.


 
 Yeah, i found out that i also prefer this sound signature. What are you're favorite IEM(S) that are flat sounding?


----------



## twister6

hardstyleloco96 said:


> I like a darker sound and I really do like thumping bass I think i'll go with the KC06A and get them a amp and then see if I can do a few EQ tweaks


 
 Get VSD3, identical to KC06A bass and improved mids (not recessed, more body, smoother). Also, vsd3 will have a better soundstage than kc06A.  T1E will have a stronger bass, but less detailed mids. Also, removable cable of VSD3 and more comfortable fitment, though it's subjective. And they priced only $8-$9 more, comparing t1e price on dx vs vsd3 price on penon.


----------



## kueichi

waqar said:


> I allready have the HIFIME DIY Android dac, hmm would this one be a upgrade?


 
 Smaller form factor, higher volume output, iOS supported, and cost friendly...


----------



## ZapX629

hardstyleloco96 said:


> I like a darker sound and I really do like thumping bass I think i'll go with the KC06A and get them a amp and then see if I can do a few EQ tweaks


 
 What's your budget for these? RHA MA-750, Yamaha EPH100, and GR07BE will give you more if price isn't an object.


----------



## daveyostrow

hardstyleloco96 said:


> I like a darker sound and I really do like thumping bass I think i'll go with the KC06A and get them a amp and then see if I can do a few EQ tweaks


 
 kc06a have pumping (clean) bass if you do the tape mod. otherwise i hear the t1e are good.


----------



## lynx121

zapx629 said:


> What's your budget for these? RHA MA-750, Yamaha EPH100, and *GR07BE will give you more if price isn't an object.*


 
  
 This. Although the GR07BE has less bass impact compared to kc06a, it has a more refined bass quality and is a great all-arounder. For me, this is my end-game IEM as i do not see myself buying an IEM for more than $200.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I know what I'm spending Christmas money on. Wow, it seems this could be the future of Head-Fi in about 5 years?







http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-M2-USB-Decoder-portable-DAC-External-Sound-card-Built-in-headphone-Amp-SPDIF-Analog-Output/1926070972.html


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-W5-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-docking-headphone-amp-audio-hifi-exquis-cable-with-Japan/1962537720.html



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-SAP-7-Portable-Headphone-amp-2014-product-hifi-exquis-headset-power-amplifier/1925973383.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chinese-top-selling-portable-headphone-amplifier-BLUE-BIRD-U3-class-A-HIFI-Exquis-amp-luxuy-version/1958158805.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chinese-top-selling-portable-headphone-amplifier-BLUE-BIRD-U3-class-A-HIFI-Exquis-amp-luxuy-version/1958158805.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Somic-MH438i-Fashing-Music-Headphone-For-Mobile-Multi-Diffusion-Gold-Plated/839773049.html



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable/1910382842.html


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-SD-192-MINI-Digital-DAC-192K-24BIT-CS8416-CS4344-Optic/1892360963.html?s=p


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-SD-192-MINI-Digital-DAC-192K-24BIT-CS8416-CS4344-Optic/1892360963.html?s=p


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Somic-stereo-open-air-dynamic-headphones-DJ-headset-soft-headband-3-5mm-and-6/677210591.html

http://www.head-fi.org/t/725575/s-m-s-l-m2-dac-first-impressions


----------



## altrunox

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lots of links, but don't you have anything to say?


----------



## peter123

altrunox said:


> Lots of links, but don't you have anything to say?




Lol!


----------



## mochill




----------



## Redcarmoose

altrunox said:


> Lots of links, but don't you have anything to say?






Well, I am excited. I was able to get my first set of Chinese headphones of quality and I love them. I am in the process of making a pretty big order next. I guess you could say I'm like a kid in a candy store.


It seems there could even be a point to where there is almost too much stuff to conceive? 

These are what started me on this hobby of Chinese audiophile stuff.


----------



## bhazard

redcarmoose said:


> I know what I'm spending Christmas money on. Wow, it seems this could be the future of Head-Fi in about 5 years?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-M2-USB-Decoder-portable-DAC-External-Sound-card-Built-in-headphone-Amp-SPDIF-Analog-Output/1926070972.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-W5-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-docking-headphone-amp-audio-hifi-exquis-cable-with-Japan/1962537720.html
> ...


 
  
  
 ... and this thread will let you know that a few of those choices aren't so hot, while some are great.
  
 The Somic is good, but has been surpassed. The SAP-5 is better and newer than the SAP-7. The rest... that's what we'd love to find out.
  
 I have no doubt good Chinese brands will start getting more love over time. They've already seen a huge boost since the start of this thread, and it will only grow.


----------



## Redcarmoose

bhazard said:


> ... and this thread will let you know that a few of those choices aren't so hot, while some are great.
> 
> The Somic is good, but has been surpassed. The SAP-5 is better and newer than the SAP-7. The rest... that's what we'd love to find out.
> 
> I have no doubt good Chinese brands will start getting more love over time. They've already seen a huge boost since the start of this thread, and it will only grow.




Yes, when I get my next package I will post some ideas in the respective threads and in this thread. I guess this is going to get even more confusing as time goes by. I actually have been buying Chinese headphones for awhile. Maybe starting in 2010. There was nothing noteworthy about them. I throw them away, I do not even mention the buys on Head-Fi. Most are obscure no name copies. The amazing thing though has been this change of quality in the last year or so. I'm starting to take this countries equipment more serious.

Still I think there has to be another level of organization. Yes, you can do a search of Head-Fi and find products you have seen on-line. But even though a thread like this is epic, it seems that very shortly in the next 24 months we are going to need more of an information matrix. 

Some kind of automated list that shows all the DACs, all the Headphones and amps and links of where to get them. Something easer than to read a whole thread. 


The amazing thing too, is this stuff is maybe single production run. Models from what I can tell are being changed with every run. It is not like America where a product is made over and over again until it becomes less popular. It kind-of means that this stuff even though low cost is going to be rare.


I had taken an IPod and JDS c421 op amp, amp to the store to try the Somics before I purchased them. They were less than 20 bucks but I kind-of told myself I was not going to even buy anymore Chinese headphones. I was listening to a vinyl rip of DSOTM and for what ever reason the Somics sounded completely none- efficient, actually they made no sound at all in the beginning. I have never seen anything like it.


Still the sound was nice and good enough to make a purchase. The next day they became louder and louder as they went through a burn-in phase. Three weeks later after maybe 200 hours of burn-in they completely changed. 

I have seen this a little with AKG k701s but never to this extent. The highs totally smoothed out and the bass became tighter. The best part was the added smooth detail in the mids. They are really my best sounding portable headphones now. I like them as much as the AKG 512 MK 2s. Still they are a little dark and not everyone's cup of tea. I love the bass that they put out for IDM. They are on ear so there is no getting too hot issues with the pads. No discomfort issues like you read about with some headphones.


----------



## KepinCemit

redcarmoose said:


> The amazing thing too, is this stuff is maybe single production run. Models from what I can tell are being changed with every run. It is not like America where a product is made over and over again until it becomes less popular. It kind-of means that this stuff even though low cost is going to be rare.


 
  
 I'm kinda stating the obvious here, so apologize in advance.

 Considering China population is about 1.35 Billion people now, and let's just say 10% of that population use their cellphones as DAP, that's a 135 millions potential market for an after market headphone/iem in their domestic market alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm guessing manufacturer's / brands owners need to constantly update their models to make sure their products always stays "hip / modern / attractive " to their market.
  
 Anyway, just a random thought, I'm gonna go back to be a silent reader now


----------



## Redcarmoose

kepincemit said:


> I'm kinda stating the obvious here, so apologize in advance.
> 
> 
> Considering China population is about 1.35 Billion people now, and let's just say 10% of that population use their cellphones as DAP, that's a 135 millions potential market for an after market headphone/iem in their domestic market alone :eek:
> ...




SOMiC says they make two million pairs of headphones a month.


http://www.somic-elec.com/brand/about/01/

So yes, they are elcheapo models as well as gaming USB headsets, still the population of China is like the density of Southern California spread out across the United States all the way to New York. That is what 1.35 billion people look like. 


So yes, maybe they are all sold just to China. I believe that they do single runs to screw the retailers in a way. My Somics are a perfect example because they did a second run but put volume control on the headphones. If you are a consumer (not an audiophile) your going to look for the improved model and it makes the retailers inventory obsolete.

They seem to change the production and the OEMs builders can sell more headphones because they have just invented a completely new model. Even the store who just stocked the last model has room for the new one.


Plus we are seeing the OEMs now have their own brand. They are now going for brand recognition of quality. The quality has become good enough for that. So they don't care if a brander sends 20K to China and wants all the pairs to say Sonic then they make them. The brander who is buying the headphones knows the OEM is going to sell their own branded model but because these things are so rare out side of China he does not care. If the SOMiC are $40.00 USD then the branding guy is charging $90.00 USD. The OEM wins too because they can always sell for less because they are direct.


These could be the same OEMs which make some of our known headphones.


----------



## bhazard

redcarmoose said:


> SOMiC says they make two million pairs of headphones a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They are. Search the thread a bit. Someone was selling a rebranded Somic at double the price. "Soniq" audio or something.
  
 Somic does make very good headphones. I have those small open back ones, and they are very good. Their gaming headsets are also top notch.
  
 It has been awhile since they came out with a good new IEM or Over Ear though. The MM185 is too bright for me.


----------



## clee290

Damn it, just committed to buying the Cayin C5 for $130 via somewhere...
  
 I hate this hobby.
  
 Hey @bhazard committed too!


----------



## bhazard

A site which will not be named has the Cayin for a damn good price.
  
 The SJP800 is also on sale for $9 on taobao.
  
 Wallet has been opened. Sigh.


----------



## peter123

clee290 said:


> Damn it, just committed to buying the Cayin C5 for $130 via somewhere...
> 
> I hate this hobby.
> 
> ...




You can hate the hobby but you'll love the C5


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> You can hate the hobby but you'll love the C5




X2


----------



## aaDee

Somehow I managed to focus on my next purchase if Havi B3 Pro 1& now there is a hype train of DGS100. ufff...back to the confused state of mind


----------



## sujitsky

clee290 said:


> Damn it, just committed to buying the Cayin C5 for $130 via somewhere...
> 
> I hate this hobby.
> 
> ...




I want to get in on the c5 love. Can you share the link to buy?


----------



## peter123

sujitsky said:


> I want to get in on the c5 love. Can you share the link to buy?




Not allowed due to head-fi regulations......


----------



## sujitsky

peter123 said:


> Not allowed due to head-fi regulations......


----------



## Hisoundfi

Does anyone know if it is it better than the fiio e18?

How long do they usually take to ship?

Thanks in advance


----------



## michele009

hisoundfi said:


> Does anyone know if it is it better than the fiio e18?
> 
> How long do they usually take to ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 SHIPPING
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How do you ship your products? Products ship from the manufacturer to M******p's fulfillment center in a freight shipment. Once they arrive, we immediately package and send the product straight to you using a cost effective courier or postal service. Some manufacturers are willing to ship directly to you, in which case it will skip our warehouse. It depends on the manufacturer and their policies.

How long does shipping take? It all depends on how quickly the manufacturer can get the product to us and where you live. Customers in the US can expect to receive their product within 2-3 weeks of the drop ending. For those outside the US it usually takes a bit longer since products have to clear customs and be delivered by the local country's own postal service.

Do you ship internationally? Yes. We do everything that we can to support shipping to as many countries as possible, however some manufacturers impose constraints on our offers. Also keep in mind that you might have to pay more for shipping if you live outside of the United States, and you’ll be responsible for any additional customs fees, taxes, or duties. Most international packages are shipped via UPS Mail Innovations, which is a service where the parcel is first picked up by UPS, then passed on to USPS, taken to another country, and handed off to the local postal carrier. This method of shipping is actually cheaper than USPS by about 30% - which of course, we pass on to you!

Will I get a tracking number? All domestic orders that are shipped through our fulfillment center have tracking numbers assigned to them. International orders, unfortunately, do not have tracking numbers. Instead they come with a tracking receipt that can only be used for insurance claims if the package gets lost or stolen and not for tracking the actual package. Feedback from the community is that it isn't cost effective to ship international packages with tracking numbers.


----------



## Hisoundfi

michele009 said:


> SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay you might want to remove this post because you aren't supposed to use their name directly and you just copied and pasted from their website if I had to guess. Not smart


----------



## bhazard

It's not a good idea to allude to the site either.
  
 The amp wouldn't ship until Oct 1st.


----------



## michele009

hisoundfi said:


> okay you might want to remove this post because you aren't supposed to use their name directly and you just copied and pasted from their website if I had to guess. Not smart


 
 I removed their name. If my post still breaks the rules, I'll burn it


----------



## Redcarmoose

bhazard said:


> They are. Search the thread a bit. Someone was selling a rebranded Somic at double the price. "Soniq" audio or something.
> 
> Somic does make very good headphones. I have those small open back ones, and they are very good. Their gaming headsets are also top notch.
> 
> It has been awhile since they came out with a good new IEM or Over Ear though. The MM185 is too bright for me.




Does anyone have an opinion about the USB powered gaming line?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

zapx629 said:


> What's your budget for these? RHA MA-750, Yamaha EPH100, and GR07BE will give you more if price isn't an object.


 Budget is $240 including the portable amplifier, I want something that has IMPACT and CLARITY also sexy looks and nice comfort so now my options that I like are the KC06A, VSD3 but I heard that the VSD3 cable is not that good so that might add a few dollars to the price but keep giving me digestions I have time  remember this though I like a sleek look with a bit of agresiveness if not something towards that RHA T10I is nice as well. But yeah my budget is $240 Australian dollar so I'm guessing that about $220 USD


----------



## benandfaith

Been resisting thoughts of getting a dedicated DAP. I'm using HTC ONE M8 as portable source. 

For home use I use laptop usb out to E07k dac/amp to headphones/iem. 

So this are my questions for portable use: (I know some of these questions belong to another sub-forum, but I find you all in this thread extremely helpful and friendly!) 

What significant benefits are there getting a budget (all I can afford) dedicated dap over phone? 

Is there any point getting a portable amp to hook up to my phone when I'm already getting loud enough volumes without it for most of my hp/iem? (albeit my havib3pro1old needs to go to almost full volume) 

If I don't get dedicated dap and just use phone, will I still hear the great qualities mentioned about the iems mentioned in this thread like b3,T1e and DGS100?

These questions been bugging me...


----------



## spurxiii

DGS100 ordered for $79 yay


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Does anyone know if it is it better than the fiio e18?
> 
> How long do they usually take to ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
  
 My full review is here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550 - with a comparison to E18 and E11k
  
 This is not a hype, hands down a mind blowing amp!!!


----------



## bhazard

redcarmoose said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about the USB powered gaming line?


 
 I have a few of them. They rock. SADES also makes great headphones, and the Qpad/CyberX is a Takstar Pro 80 with a mic. All awesome.
  
 I'm actually selling that Somic 989HD, suitcase and all.


----------



## bhazard

benandfaith said:


> Been resisting thoughts of getting a dedicated DAP. I'm using HTC ONE M8 as portable source.
> 
> For home use I use laptop usb out to E07k dac/amp to headphones/iem.
> 
> ...


 
 The M8 is a good source. No need for a DAP, BUT
  
 -DAPs normally have higher quality DAC chips and more powerful amps inside. They also have higher SD card storage limits (most of the time)
 -The M8 has a powerful amp I believe. Only the Havi or power hungry full size headphones need an amp to drive them fully.
 -Only the B3 requires the extra power. The others will run just fine.
  
 If you had something other than the M8, I'd say a DAP would be worthwhile. You'd need to spend $350+ on a DAP to beat the M8 and a Topping NX1.


----------



## Ap616

^ Yes, this. M8 should be a good enough source. And NX1 will improve the quality of your B3 Pro 1, not just volume levels benandfaith.


----------



## spurxiii

benandfaith said:


> Been resisting thoughts of getting a dedicated DAP. I'm using HTC ONE M8 as portable source.
> 
> For home use I use laptop usb out to E07k dac/amp to headphones/iem.
> 
> ...




My phone, tablet all are loud enough for IEMs I use but the dedicated DAP improves the SQ that bit more. Depends on what you get but most would have a better quality DAC and inboard amp. I found improvements in adding additional amp and bypassing the on board amp also. The main improvements for me are better detail in the music, improved soundstage width and depth and better control if the bass, mids and treble. The is less splashy, rubbery and fuzzy. YMMV

Do you find with your desktop setup an improved SQ?


----------



## 1clearhead

benandfaith said:


> Been resisting thoughts of getting a dedicated DAP. I'm using HTC ONE M8 as portable source.
> 
> For home use I use laptop usb out to E07k dac/amp to headphones/iem.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The dgs100's sounds great even when driven by low powered products like your phone.


----------



## spurxiii

Some toys arrived

The Havis
Superfi.5 Pro (bought for nostalgic reasons)
The EZ
Some IEM case in readiness for more


----------



## 1clearhead

OK, so I finally found the sweet spot with my AKG K3003 (DIY). I personally think these 2 top IEM's are hard to beat......I'm talking about the dgs100's and the K3003 (DIY).
  
 Now before I comment on both signatures that seem to compliment more than anything else, I'll let everyone know how I finally got the sweet spot from the K3003 (DIY).....
  
 First of all.....don't bother using the screw-on/off "EQ" tips.....
  

  
 ......they only create coloration, even while switching between the red EQ tip, or black.
  
 Just leave it with none......like the picture below.
  

  
 Add comply, or sponge tips like the one's on the picture below....
  

 ....and you'll get the great sweet spot! Make sure they're made to fit the K3003's wide nozzles.
  
*Final note: *
  
 K3003 (DIY): Provides great sub-bass and a wide soundstage
  
 DGS100: Provides great mid/low bass and front-row soundstage
  
_*And there you have it. I got the best of both worlds!   *_
  
 If you’re interested in more picks….check out their website!
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40697576815&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1106097386:6:K3003:5748252a72ed208f290a125e7a52329b&ali_trackid=1_5748252a72ed208f290a125e7a52329b&spm=a230r.1.17.30.1Pb7a7


----------



## Wokei

spurxiii said:


> Some toys arrived
> 
> The Havis
> Superfi.5 Pro (bought for nostalgic reasons)
> ...




Cant wait to hear your impression on HAVI ..congrats man


----------



## bhazard

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I finally found the sweet spot with my AKG K3003 (DIY). I personally think these 2 top IEM's are hard to beat......I'm talking about the dgs100's and the K3003 (DIY).


 
 So they're worth the money? Any similarities to the real K3003? They claim it is their own take on it, aka not a clone.


----------



## benandfaith

bhazard said:


> The M8 is a good source. No need for a DAP, BUT
> 
> -DAPs normally have higher quality DAC chips and more powerful amps inside. They also have higher SD card storage limits (most of the time)
> -The M8 has a powerful amp I believe. Only the Havi or power hungry full size headphones need an amp to drive them fully.
> ...


 
  


ap616 said:


> ^ Yes, this. M8 should be a good enough source. And NX1 will improve the quality of your B3 Pro 1, not just volume levels @benandfaith.


 
  



1clearhead said:


> The dgs100's sounds great even when driven by low powered products like your phone.


 
  
 Much thanks for all your comments and insights.
  
 It definitely sounds like what I've got is 'good enough' but with dedicated dap and/or amp, I would find some benefit. I guess it's a cost/benefit equation that I'd need to consider.
  
 At this stage I might settle for getting an NX1 (though a case was put to me in a thread on portable amps that the E11K is significantly better for not too much more money).
  


spurxiii said:


> My phone, tablet all are loud enough for IEMs I use but the dedicated DAP improves the SQ that bit more. Depends on what you get but most would have a better quality DAC and inboard amp. I found improvements in adding additional amp and bypassing the on board amp also. The main improvements for me are better detail in the music, improved soundstage width and depth and better control if the bass, mids and treble. The is less splashy, rubbery and fuzzy. YMMV
> 
> Do you find with your desktop setup an improved SQ?


  
 Because I have only been using my phone on the move, I haven't been able to do an AB comparison in the same environment to see how much difference there is. When I have some time later today, I'll do some testing to see. It'll be good to know how the dac and amping compare between E07K and the one built into the One M8 phone.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> So they're worth the money? Any similarities to the real K3003? They claim it is their own take on it, aka not a clone.


 
  
 In the sense of the IEM's 'Piano black' metal housing, no microphonic wires, BA armature + dynamic speaker? Yes! They are worth it!
  
 .....But, don't expect much on 'the whole package', sort of speak... -just 3 size silicone tips, 2 EQ tips (not worth using), and 1 black hard case.
  
 To me though, they are the best looking metallic IEM's I ever encountered, by far!
  
 Sound:
 In construction, I can say they're basically the same. But, in sound I can not really comment. I've seen the real ones, but not heard them. The 'DIY', as I described above (with comply tips) has an incredible wide soundstage presents and great bass/sub-bass and is identically clear as the dgs100's. They sort of like compliment each other rather than one sounding better then the other.
  
 I'm just glad they're not as bright as a lot of other BA armature + dynamic speakers I've encountered.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> In the sense of the IEM's 'Piano black' metal housing, no microphonic wires, BA armature + dynamic speaker? Yes! They are worth it!
> 
> .....But, don't expect much on 'the whole package', sort of speak... -just 3 size silicone tips, 2 EQ tips (not worth using), and 1 black hard case.
> 
> To me though, they are the best looking metallic IEM's I ever encountered, by far!


 
 Wow. That sounds really interesting.
 Wait...*K3003*?!
  
 Ah well, *way* too expensive, so *NOPE*. I always thought the K3003 was an IEM worth getting...until I took a glance at the price. Definite NOPE.
 How does this DIY one cost, though?


----------



## altrunox

spurxiii said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh schiit!
 This KZ cable really looks astonishing! Need it!
 Have you bought from Aliexpress?


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow. That sounds really interesting.
> Wait...*K3003*?!
> 
> Ah well, *way* too expensive, so *NOPE*. I always thought the K3003 was an IEM worth getting...until I took a glance at the price. Definite NOPE.
> How does this DIY one cost, though?


 
  
 With shipping, they're cost comes out to 528 RMB in China (roughly around $85 US dollars).


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> With shipping, they're cost comes out to 528 RMB in China (roughly around $85 US dollars).


 
 Ouch. My wallet is already cringing at the sight of that. Meh, maybe next time. Thanks anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Oh, and since this is the Chinese / Asian Brand thread, I thought I'd say a little something. I just got a pair of Brainwavz S5 in for review, and I'm pretty stoked to see how it turns out. And since Brainwavz is a Hong Kong-based manufacturer, I just thought it'd be interesting.


----------



## altrunox

The Kz Oficial store has some really nice deals, two earphones together with a discount.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/1380688_2036915498.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/direct-ear-headphones-with-a-microphone-kz-rx-version-with-piston-type-bass-headphones-with-a/1380688_2036921406.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Mid-Autumn-Festival-gift-two-headphones-just-17-in-ear-headphones-kz-c3-and-kz-2013/1380688_2036874930.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Ear-Headphones-HD-quality-headphones-kz-c3-and-kz-gr-piston-headphones-playing-demolition/1380688_2036449911.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Ear-Headphones-kz-r95-and-kz-rx-bass-headphones-with-a-microphone-headset-piston-big-discount/1380688_2036448400.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Promotional-kz-ed1-phone-headset-with-microphone-bass-ed-Special-Edition-Package-sold-two-headsets/1380688_2036904601.html
  
 The first one is really cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 --
 I asked the seller and he told me the items will go in just one box, no problem I guess, since it`s cheaper.


----------



## twister6

thatbeatsguy said:


> Ouch. My wallet is already cringing at the sight of that. Meh, maybe next time. Thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your wallet is cringing at the sight of $85 clone or $1100 real AKG version?  Or at the idea that we even dare to compare $85 version to $1100 real thing?  I'm a true believer in "giant killer" IEMs, but a little skeptical these will sound even remotely close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Though, might be a fun comparison.  I still think it was funny how Head-fi admins (definitely a great sense of humor) put my review of T1E on the front page right next to someone else review of IE800 with pictures of both side-by-side


----------



## clee290

altrunox said:


> The Kz Oficial store has some really nice deals, two earphones together with a discount.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/1380688_2036915498.html
> 
> ...


 
 Whoa, nice!
  
 Which do you guys recommend?
 ES+ED
 or
 ED1+ED


----------



## bhazard

clee290 said:


> Whoa, nice!
> 
> Which do you guys recommend?
> ES+ED
> ...


 
 No one has the ES yet, but the ED sounds very good for $10 or less.
  
 Forgot about that sale. Their cases and cables are also very nice (and cheap)


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> No one has the ES yet, but the ED sounds very good for $10 or less.
> 
> Forgot about that sale. Their cases and cables are also very nice (and cheap)


 
  
 So do you think the discount is not worth?
 But they don`t come just in a simple paper box?


----------



## clee290

bhazard said:


> No one has the ES yet, but the ED sounds very good for $10 or less.
> 
> Forgot about that sale. Their cases and cables are also very nice (and cheap)


 
 Yea, their cables look great! Decided to go for the ES+ED bundle.
  
 How do these compare to the XIAOMI Pistons as budget IEMs?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> *Your wallet is cringing at the sight of $85 clone or $1100 real AKG version? * Or at the idea that we even dare to compare $85 version to $1100 real thing?  I'm a true believer in "giant killer" IEMs, but a little skeptical these will sound even remotely close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't even afford an $85 clone, so why do I even have to think about the $1100 real thing?
 XD


----------



## bhazard

clee290 said:


> Yea, their cables look great! Decided to go for the ES+ED bundle.
> 
> How do these compare to the XIAOMI Pistons as budget IEMs?


 
  
 The ED is what we also call the KZSE. It is better than the Pistons, at half the price.


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> The ED is what we also call the KZSE. It is better than the Pistons, at half the price.


 
  
 So this bundle, right? (http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/1380688_2036915498.html)
 The other one will be pretty cheap, worth a try I guess


----------



## clee290

bhazard said:


> The ED is what we also call the KZSE. It is better than the Pistons, at half the price.


 
 Awesome, can't wait to try them out. It also came with free EMS shipping (5-15 days to Canada), apparently. Might get it pretty quick then.


----------



## ZapX629

hardstyleloco96 said:


> Budget is $240 including the portable amplifier, I want something that has IMPACT and CLARITY also sexy looks and nice comfort so now my options that I like are the KC06A, VSD3 but I heard that the VSD3 cable is not that good so that might add a few dollars to the price but keep giving me digestions I have time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you want impact with clarity, I'd recommend the GR07BE. It's not as bassy as basshead stuff, but it hits hard, deep, and super fast. It's also got amazing clarity. It doesn't need an amp, but you can always get one anyway. If you want more style and bass and don't mind a little less clarity, the MA750.


----------



## Redcarmoose

bhazard said:


> I have a few of them. They rock. SADES also makes great headphones, and the Qpad/CyberX is a Takstar Pro 80 with a mic. All awesome.
> 
> I'm actually selling that Somic 989HD, suitcase and all.




So the 989 HD are amped by USB power? Do the Somic 989HD get loud? What do you think sounds better for music the Takstar Pro 80 or Somic 989HD. I guess I'm comparing to my old Logitech USB headset that only was able to go so loud. At least with the Takstar Pro 80 you can amp it to your hearts content?

Thanks for the heads-up on the MM185 though that was number 5 or 6 on my want list.


----------



## bhazard

redcarmoose said:


> So the 989 HD are amped by USB power? Do the Somic 989HD get loud? What do you think sounds better for music the Takstar Pro 80 or Somic 989HD. I guess I'm comparing to my old Logitech USB headset that only was able to go so loud. At least with the Takstar Pro 80 you can amp it to your hearts content?
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on the mm85 though that was number 5 or 6 on my want list.


 
 USB power. 5 drivers in each ear, 1 per surround channel. Pretty insane surround sound.
  
 Pro 80 is more meant for music. The 989 is meant for surround sound.


----------



## Redcarmoose

bhazard said:


> USB power. 5 drivers in each ear, 1 per surround channel. Pretty insane surround sound.
> 
> Pro 80 is more meant for music. The 989 is meant for surround sound.




I'm into loud, does the 989 go loud, because no choice of amp and strictly USB power?


This is my order.


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Takstar-TS-671-monitor-headset-high-impedance-high-fidelity-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Headphones-monitoring-Music-Appreciation/1662322833.html

Takstar TS 671


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-New-TAKSTAR-Pro80-Pro-80-Professional-Audio-DJ-monitor-Closed-Dynamic-Stereo-Headphones-Monitor-Headphone/2003549982.html?s=p

Takstar Pro80


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-by-EMS-Somic-mh489-headphone-computer-dj-headpnones-monitor-s-music-earphones-for-DJ/713808099.html

SOMiC MH 489



http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/Gaming-Headset-Headphones-Somic-MH463-Professional-Monitoring-Headphones-DJ-Dota-2-LOL-earphone-with-Mic/710634781.html



SOMiC MH 463


----------



## sujitsky

altrunox said:


> The Kz Oficial store has some really nice deals, two earphones together with a discount.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/1380688_2036915498.html
> 
> ...




Time to jump on the KZ bandwagon!


----------



## rafaelroxalot

anyone tried these SAIJIANPU-SJP800? taobao and penonaudio has...


----------



## TPGsanti

So many bandwagons to ride, which ones do I choose?


----------



## bhazard

redcarmoose said:


> I'm into loud, does the 989 go loud, because no choice of amp and strictly USB power?


 
 It gets plenty loud.
  
 I would skip those Somics. Just stick with the Pro 80 and save money. You won't be using them much compared to the Pro 80 anyway.
  
 I'm pretty sure a new, awesome over ear headphone will appear by the time you would receive all those.


----------



## Redcarmoose

bhazard said:


> It gets plenty loud.
> 
> I would skip those Somics. Just stick with the Pro 80 and save money. You won't be using them much compared to the Pro 80 anyway.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a new, awesome over ear headphone will appear by the time you would receive all those.





Wow, really not even the SOMiC MH 463, I was planing on it being the big brother to my MH 438s? It is the SOMiC flagship? No?

Because the MH 463 and MH 438s share some look and construction elements I though they may sound the same but with a 50mm driver?

So you think we are on the verg of seeing a new over-ear flagship to put these in the dust?


----------



## Netforce

tpgsanti said:


> So many bandwagons to ride, which ones do I choose?


 
 I'm right now on the TTPOD T1-E and Vivo XE800 bandwagon. Next month I will join the DGS100 bandwagon.


----------



## nmatheis

Curious about Vivo XE800 bandwagon.  Already jumped on TTPOD T1-E bandwagon and am happy I did.  Restraining myself pretty hard from jumping on SIDY DGS100 bandwagon pretty hard at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## deltronzero

Ain't a bandwagon.  A lot of us were able to pick up the XE800 for less than $50, which uses the same driver as GR07 (which is very popular & well known, usually cost $100+).  So yeah, it was a steal for people that were able to get it.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

zapx629 said:


> If you want impact with clarity, I'd recommend the GR07BE. It's not as bassy as basshead stuff, but it hits hard, deep, and super fast. It's also got amazing clarity. It doesn't need an amp, but you can always get one anyway. If you want more style and bass and don't mind a little less clarity, the MA750.


. How would the GRO7BE compare with VSD3 & KC06A?


----------



## sujitsky

>


 
  


nmatheis said:


> Curious about Vivo XE800 bandwagon.  Already jumped on TTPOD T1-E bandwagon and am happy I did.  Restraining myself pretty hard from jumping on SIDY DGS100 bandwagon pretty hard at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


netforce said:


> I'm right now on the TTPOD T1-E and Vivo XE800 bandwagon. Next month I will join the DGS100 bandwagon.


----------



## nmatheis

deltronzero said:


> Ain't a bandwagon.  A lot of us were able to pick up the XE800 for less than $50, which uses the same driver as GR07 (which is very popular & well known, usually cost $100+).  So yeah, it was a steal for people that were able to get it.


 
  
 Same driver + different housing + different tuning = different IEM. Driver alone isn't costing you $100+ - not sure if Vivo subsidized or driver is not that expensive...


----------



## nmatheis

sujitsky said:


>


 
  
 Dude, I need to join the Pisco Sour bandwagon!


----------



## ZapX629

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . How would the GRO7BE compare with VSD3 & KC06A?


 
 Better bass quality, tighter bass, more detailed and controlled bass, better decay, more natural sound, crisper note presentation, more clarity, wider (not deeper) soundstage, better separation, etc. Treble can be a little hot on some tracks but that's easily tamed with different tips.


----------



## kc168

Iphone6


----------



## nmatheis

iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

[/quote]





zapx629 said:


> Better bass quality, tighter bass, more detailed and controlled bass, better decay, more natural sound, crisper note presentation, more clarity, wider (not deeper) soundstage, better separation, etc. Treble can be a little hot on some tracks but that's easily tamed with different tips.


. But the bass in not as heavy as the VSD3 & KC06A but is it still good for bass heavy tracks as for I like to feel the punch if yes I'm set up and getting them


----------



## TPGsanti

netforce said:


> I'm right now on the TTPOD T1-E and Vivo XE800 bandwagon. Next month I will join the DGS100 bandwagon.


 
  
 I will be joining the TTPOD t1-E wagon today.  The Vivo XE800 and DGS100 does have a hold on my attention greatly.  Espeacially the XE800's, since I am a huge fan of the GR07's. Looking forward to the VSD5's here as well.
   
 Quote:


deltronzero said:


> Ain't a bandwagon.  A lot of us were able to pick up the XE800 for less than $50, which uses the same driver as GR07 (which is very popular & well known, usually cost $100+).  So yeah, it was a steal for people that were able to get it.


 
  
 $50???? I must of missed the calling by a long shot.


----------



## spurxiii

altrunox said:


> Oh schiit!
> This KZ cable really looks astonishing! Need it!
> Have you bought from Aliexpress?




Yes it's from AliExpress


----------



## spurxiii

Just a quick comment. The KZ has a pretty v shaped signature compared to the Havis but the sound has good clarity and width. From memory it's probably smoother than the pistons on first listen

Also it looks like it has mesh at the rear so might be ported similar to the pistons


----------



## rontant

1clearhead said:


> *Final note: *
> 
> K3003 (DIY): Provides great sub-bass and a wide soundstage
> 
> ...


 
  
 You wish!!! Unless these two pairs can go inside your ears together, there's no way you can get the best of both worlds! No way!
  

 Now... be a good Headfier! Continue the search !


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Now... be a good Headfier! Continue the search ! :atsmile:




LOL....


----------



## slowpickr

nmatheis said:


> Curious about Vivo XE800 bandwagon.  Already jumped on TTPOD T1-E bandwagon and am happy I did.  *Restraining myself pretty hard from jumping on SIDY DGS100 bandwagon pretty hard at the moment *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, me too.  I'm thinking Hisoundfi might have had too much cheese and beer.


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr...are you on any of these bandwagon...Vivo...DGS100...or....do tell...


----------



## indieman

bhazard said:


> It's not a good idea to allude to the site either.
> 
> The amp wouldn't ship until Oct 1st.



Man thats strick! If its a good deal why not?


----------



## Hisoundfi

slowpickr said:


> Yeah, me too.  I'm thinking Hisoundfi might have had too much cheese and beer.


 I guarantee others will get them and their impressions will confirm how good they are. 

Two things I've learned about head fi... 

#1 Everyone hears stuff differently. Everyone has their own personal preferences. What I hear from these DGS100 are awesome, the best I've ever heard. Anyone who liked the T1-E is going to love the DGS100. It's a similar signature taken to a whole new level. 

#2 I learned that a lot of people follow trends and jump on bandwagons, and there's nothing wrong with that. I do that also. HOWEVER, many times when people go out on a limb and buy something different, and post positive impressions, they go on trial. Kind of silly if you ask me. 

If you guys don't believe me let others get them and tell you all about them. I've pretty much said all I can say about them anyways. I'm going to lay back and enjoy these things. 

Right now I don't mind being the black sheep on this one.


----------



## daveyostrow

...whats a k3003 DIY?


----------



## Salmonelas

@Hisoundfi my beloved master of budgetfi sound dont worry!!! You have your little minions (owners of T1e)!!!!!


----------



## Wokei

Hisoundfi you ain't no black sheep...you're a SUPERSTAR here...those agreed...bump these post


----------



## slowpickr

wokei said:


> @slowpickr...are you on any of these bandwagon...Vivo...DGS100...or....do tell...


 
  
 Actually, I've jumped on several bandwagons since joining Head-Fi.  The first was Nuforce NE-7Ms thanks to Headphone Addict.  Some recent ones are Mikros 90, Xiaomi Pistons 2, Narmoo S1 and lastly Ostry KC06A.  Don't regret any of them except maybe the Mikros 90 (sold them).  The Narmoo S1s seemed to take off for a while but then fizzled.  I got them during the 20% off sale (I'm a sucker for a sale).  I do like them and use them occasionally.  That brings me to the Ostry.  Man, I LOVE the KC06A.  A few weeks ago I was trying to decide between it and T-1E.  A Head-fi member convinced me to go with the KC06A.  No regrets.  It gets me to sleep about every night.  First IEM I've ever had that allows me to lay on my side comfortably.
  
 I'll probably get the TTPOD and DGS100 eventually if reviews continue to be stellar.  Thinking hard about an amp (Fiio E11k) though to jazz up my HD598s.  Sigh... too much gear to get and not enough $$$.


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr...we be in the same boat...all max out the last 2 months...Christmas is coming...DGS100 is in the list but gotta wait...lol


----------



## Salmonelas

Yeah Christmass...i have to buy a ton of toys for my children and friends childrens...what about me? But dont forget @Wokei and fellow headfiers... TO BOLDLY GO WHERE NO WALLET HAS GONE BEFORE!!!


----------



## Exesteils

daveyostrow said:


> ...whats a k3003 DIY?




A China copy of the AKG 3003. Do a search and you should see it in the thread


----------



## Pastapipo

wokei said:


> Hisoundfi you ain't no black sheep...you're a SUPERSTAR here...those agreed...bump these post


----------



## sujitsky

pastapipo said:


>




+1


----------



## ZapX629

. But the bass in not as heavy as the VSD3 & KC06A but is it still good for bass heavy tracks as for I like to feel the punch if yes I'm set up and getting them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/quote]

 Not sure about the KC06A, but it has more bass than the VSD3. It depends what you mean by heavy. You'll definitely feel the punch, rumble, and depth of the bass and if you want great clarity with it, you're not going to get much better from a dynamic IEM at the price.


----------



## Bananiq

Might be joining C5 train too!
 Anybody can compare them to GeekOut product line?


----------



## peter123

bananiq said:


> Might be joining C5 train too!
> Anybody can compare them to GeekOut product line?




I can......in a few days. My Geek Out 720 has left the US so with very big luck before the weekend but most likely early next week.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> I can......in a few days. My Geek Out 720 has left the US so with very big luck before the weekend but most likely early next week.


 
 C5 on sale for $129 free delivery....good price   ♫♫


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> C5 on sale for $129 free delivery....good price   ♫♫




Did u get it...?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Question 

You can't read these posts without sansa clip zip and sansa fuse being mentioned over and over. 

Question for you guys who own them. Which sansa dap is best? What is it that makes these things so noteworthy?


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Question
> 
> You can't read these posts without sansa clip zip and sansa fuse being mentioned over and over.
> 
> Question for you guys who own them. Which sansa dap is best? What is it that makes these things so noteworthy?




Because they measure basically flawless with very low output impedance, and cost next to nothing, 'practically disposable', then you have the entire rockbox appeal. The sound between clip+ / clip zip is meant to be the same, but go for a clip zip if you can find one. They're incredibly easily to use and perfect for 'on the go' the sound will more than likely surprise you.


----------



## Wokei

Only have Zip Clip...upgrade from Fiio X3 to zip clip...lol...good enuf not to miss me x3


----------



## Hisoundfi

Thanks for the quick response guys. 

Is rockbox a PITA to install?


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys.
> 
> Is rockbox a PITA to install?




Not really. There's s an auto Installer you download and does it for you. In the case of the clips / clip zip all you need is the firmware file from the sansa site your clips running as the installer asks for it. A stock clip can be rockboxed in just a few minutes.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Not really. There's s an auto Installer you download and does it for you. In the case of the clips / clip zip all you need is the firmware file from the sansa site your clips running as the installer asks for it. A stock clip can be rockboxed in just a few minutes.




What kind of improvement..brief one will do...sounds better ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Very cool. One more question. Is the storage expandable? Any slots for SD or micro SD?


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Very cool. One more question. Is the storage expandable? Any slots for SD or micro SD?




Micro SD...Yes...stock fw can take 32 GB...but iirc with rock box ...can go to 64GB


----------



## Hisoundfi

So I guess it makes no difference whether or not I purchased a 4gb or 8gb then.


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> What kind of improvement..brief one will do...sounds better ?




Basically tons more features like a crazy EQ, filters, presets, more features the little thing has a right too, even games. Kiss goodbye to card scanning when adding new folders rockbox is instant. Rockbox themselves claim the sound is the same.... Debatable. 

If your clips not rockboxed, 'just do it', you can even dual boot any time back to sansa firmware.


----------



## Wokei

Unless you need more memory space...if not getting the 4GB would be the obvious choice...


----------



## 1clearhead

daveyostrow said:


> ...whats a k3003 DIY?


 
  
 A company by the name of *'Feel Audio'* from China decided to make, either a clone, replica, copy.....who knows, of the AKG K3003. That said, it's referred to as a 'DIY' -do it yourself product (or project).
  
 What's so funny is the metal and wires feel identical in weight and thickness. But, the piano black finish on these IEM's make them (I personally think) the best looking IEM I ever encountered. To me they look better then the originals.
  
 Take a look.....
  


  
 Originals are silver.....look below


----------



## KepinCemit

charliemotta said:


> C5 on sale for $129 free delivery....good price   ♫♫


 
 Dang...
  
 Cant resist the temptation & finally joined that sale too
  
 Question now is how do I hide the bills from my wife when the charge for Havi & C5 comes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just hope shipment all the way to Indonesia wont have any problem


----------



## gyx11

what?! where can you find the c5 for $129?!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL. Honestly, from the pictures, that piano black finish makes them look cheap -- like, Chinese-made cheap. I mean, seriously, that's just glossy black plastic...unless that's actually *metal* I'm looking at. Still, that gloss finish doesn't look very "piano black" from the pictures. The original uses premium materials IIRC, and costs $1200 bucks. Shouldn't be too much of a surprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, does the Feel Audio also employ the original K3003's replaceable filter system? Apparently, there are a couple filters on the pictures of the DIY version there.
  
 Also, I recall another pretty popular DIY IEM here -- the EarFit ER80, which copies the Sennheiser IE80. I hear they sound pretty good. Apparently DIY IEMs usually just knock-off the look of the original, then add in their own drivers and wiring. Kinda like a mod that involves changing everything except the housing.


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> Basically tons more features like a crazy EQ, filters, presets, more features the little thing has a right too, even games. Kiss goodbye to card scanning when adding new folders rockbox is instant. Rockbox themselves claim the sound is the same.... Debatable.
> 
> If your clips not rockboxed, 'just do it', you can even dual boot any time back to sansa firmware.


Sounds like this thing would work great with the nx1, seeing that it won't get any EMI interference, and plays flac. Do the two of them work well together? They look like they are relatively the same size.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Sounds like this thing would work great with the nx1, seeing that it won't get any EMI interference, and plays flac. Do the two of them work well together? They look like they are relatively the same size.




Me only gripe with Zip Clip is the back clip is not removable...so if you use silicone band from NX1 to stack them up...the only way to slide the back clip to the silicone band...ain't gonna be flat....

Do like the sound with NX1...


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Sounds like this thing would work great with the nx1, seeing that it won't get any EMI interference, and plays flac. Do the two of them work well together? They look like they are relatively the same size.




Sure, but pair Altone with the rockboxed clip zip straight from headphone out and be amazeballs. Plus, for those who find them a little bright you can knock down the treble -1 or -2 in 2 seconds from sound settings, say for example an edgy EDM track, then just knock It back to flat. Keep in mind the sansa units are my personal preference for both H-300 and Altone. Don't be confused, the little clips give an iPod classic a run for its money and most Cowon units. 

Sorry for the slight off-topic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Thanks for the info guys. Greatly appreciated


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL. Honestly, from the pictures, that piano black finish makes them look cheap -- like, Chinese-made cheap. I mean, seriously, that's just glossy black plastic...unless that's actually *metal* I'm looking at. Still, that gloss finish doesn't look very "piano black" from the pictures. The original uses premium materials IIRC, and costs $1200 bucks. Shouldn't be too much of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No, not plastic. They do come with interchangeable tips and they're metal as I stated before (look several pages back), and I did compare them side to side (at the headphone shop). The picture might not do justice for you, but they're definitely piano black and the housing, weight and wires are basically the same -no microphonics here, either. The only way to justify this experience is to buy them.
  
 $85 dollars vs. $1,299 is a no brainer!


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys.
> 
> Is rockbox a PITA to install?




It's very easy, even I manages on first try a couple of years ago = idiot proof certified


----------



## michele009

hisoundfi said:


> Question
> 
> You can't read these posts without sansa clip zip and sansa fuse being mentioned over and over.
> 
> Question for you guys who own them. Which sansa dap is best? What is it that makes these things so noteworthy?


 
 I use as main portable source a clip+ and have bought some days ago a clip zip. Both rockboxed. 
 If you wanna see how's rockbox you can use their simulator http://rasher.dk/rockbox/simulator/
 Then, if you like it, go for the zip 'cause its bigger display is useful with rockbox and has a better radio support.


----------



## peter123




----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


>


 
  
 C5 + S5 + X5 (if you got one) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My fav combo right now is X5 + C5 + VSD3 or IM03.
  
 I can't wait for N6!!!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> C5 + S5 + X5 (if you got one)
> 
> My fav combo right now is X5 + C5 + VSD3 or IM03.
> 
> I can't wait for N6!!!




I've only got the X3 but I'm still very happy 

Can't wait to get my GeekOut to pair with the C5, I'm so hyped on trying that combo.....

Edit: I'm still scared of what the N6 could bring......


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I've only got the X3 but I'm still very happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 In terms of a damage to your wallet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k.  I'm very intrigued as well...  Been focusing too much on IEMs, and now discovering this whole new world of amps.  Btw, did you ever end up getting HP200 or decided to get DT880 instead of it?
  
 There is no doubt in my mind that SoundMagic is making drivers for Beyer.  I read about it before, and yesterday got a review sample of Beyer's DTX 350p on-ears which are a carbon copy of SoundMagic P21, though I haven't listen to them yet (but looks identical).  So, that makes me wonder if HP200 drivers were used in DT880 or DT990.


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> C5 + S5 + X5 (if you got one)
> 
> My fav combo right now is X5 + C5 + VSD3 or IM03.
> 
> I can't wait for N6!!!




Same, I am anticipating its release. It will be a joyous time for us headfiers!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> *In terms of a damage to your wallet?  j/k.*  I'm very intrigued as well...  Been focusing too much on IEMs, and now discovering this whole new world of amps.  Btw, did you ever end up getting HP200 or decided to get DT880 instead of it?
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that SoundMagic is making drivers for Beyer.  I read about it before, and yesterday got a review sample of Beyer's DTX 350p on-ears which are a carbon copy of SoundMagic P21, though I haven't listen to them yet (but looks identical).  So, that makes me wonder if HP200 drivers were used in DT880 or DT990.




The bold part is spot on 

Yeah I got the DT880/600 instead, found them new in open box for a great price.

Have had too little time lately so I've only used them for a couple of hours so far but I can say that the bass is just perfect for my preference, we'll see about the rest when I get the time....


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> C5 + S5 + X5 (if you got one)
> 
> My fav combo right now is X5 + C5 + VSD3 or IM03.




I am curious.....Why VSD3?


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> I am curious.....Why VSD3?


 
  
 Just my personal preference.  I enjoy aggressive sound with clear/detailed vocals, VSD3 does it for me more than T1E (a bit too much bass and a bit recessed mids) and KC06A (the same bass, but mids are thinner, like VSD3S, and not as good soundstage).  I just posted a short description of VSD3 sound (and comparison to VSD3S) here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/2820#post_10872707
  
 These are all great budget-fi headphones, so it's just a relative comparison/nitpicking.  Doesn't make other pairs bad, just at the current moment I find VSD3 be closer to what I'm looking for.


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Just my personal preference.  I enjoy aggressive sound with clear/detailed vocals, VSD3 does it for me more than T1E (a bit too much bass and a bit recessed mids) and KC06A (the same bass, but mids are thinner, like VSD3S, and not as good soundstage).  I just posted a short description of VSD3 sound (and comparison to VSD3S) here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/the-new-iem-of-vsonic-vsd-3s-impression-updated-by-smailbz/2820#post_10872707
> 
> These are all great budget-fi headphones, so it's just a relative comparison/nitpicking.  Doesn't make other pairs bad, just at the current moment I find VSD3 be closer to what I'm looking for.




I understand what you mean because I feel exactly the same about the VSD3S 

It's all about preferences.

Now let us have the VSD7!


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> I understand what you mean because I feel exactly the same about the VSD3S
> 
> It's all about preferences.
> 
> Now let us have the VSD7!




Yeah i cant wait for the VSD7, i did not buy the VSD3/S Cause of the VSD7 is coming someday soon i hope.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> Yeah i cant wait for the VSD7, i did not buy the VSD3/S Cause of the VSD7 is coming someday soon i hope.




Don't hold your breath


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Don't hold your breath


I just got a message from V-sonic. They said there's a delay in production because they haven't invented them yet... 

Jkjk


----------



## spurxiii

wokei said:


> Micro SD...Yes...stock fw can take 32 GB...but iirc with rock box ...can go to 64GB




I'm running 64gb on my clip+. Just need to use FAT32


----------



## sujitsky

wokei said:


> Unless you need more memory space...if not getting the 4GB would be the obvious choice...




Is refurb for 27$ a good price for a zip clip?


----------



## sujitsky

waqar said:


> Yeah i cant wait for the VSD7, i did not buy the VSD3/S Cause of the VSD7 is coming someday soon i hope.




Why not both?


----------



## spurxiii

sujitsky said:


> Is refurb for 27$ a good price for a zip clip?


 
 I got mine for $35AUD and also refurb unit


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

zapx629 said:


> Not sure about the KC06A, but it has more bass than the VSD3. It depends what you mean by heavy. You'll definitely feel the punch, rumble, and depth of the bass and if you want great clarity with it, you're not going to get much better from a dynamic IEM at the price.


 Well they are tempting and if I can feel rumble that's good but where can I find them for a low price?


----------



## ZapX629

hardstyleloco96 said:


> Well they are tempting and if I can feel rumble that's good but where can I find them for a low price?


 
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/gr07-bass/


----------



## Waqar

sujitsky said:


> Why not both?


 
 Well, i can't justify both at this time. I just bought 2x Havi B3 Pro I, 2xOstry Kc06a, 2x ttpod t1e, Vsonic gr07 classic, Vsonic VC1000, Sidy Dsg100, Samsung level in, Panda audio amp S, Cayin C5, Fidue a83, Dunu Dn-2000, Tpeos alt one 200, 3x kz se, 2x Penon Iem, DIY android sabre dad, Yulong D200,  
 and some other stuff in the last 45 days(this thread is lethal for my wallet) And well i can't imagine what wifey would say if she find out that i did order another iem.
  
 Well maybe i can find a way
  
 What should i buy her? Shoes?


----------



## slowpickr

waqar said:


> Well, i can't justify both at this time. I just bought 2x Havi B3 Pro I, 2xOstry Kc06a, 2x ttpod t1e, Vsonic gr07 classic, Vsonic VC1000, Sidy Dsg100, Samsung level in, Panda audio amp S, Cayin C5, Fidue a83, Dunu Dn-2000, Tpeos alt one 200, 3x kz se, 2x Penon Iem, DIY android sabre dad, Yulong D200,
> and some other stuff in the last 45 days(this thread is lethal for my wallet) And well i can't imagine what wifey would say if she find out that i did order another iem.
> 
> Well maybe i can find a way
> ...



Wow, with that list I think it would take fine jewelry for her which you probably can't afford because of the list.


----------



## Waqar

slowpickr said:


> Wow, with that list I think it would take fine jewelry for her which you probably can't afford because of the list.


 
 Yeah, thats true hah.


----------



## Wokei

waqar said:


> Well, i can't justify both at this time. I just bought 2x Havi B3 Pro I, 2xOstry Kc06a, 2x ttpod t1e, Vsonic gr07 classic, Vsonic VC1000, Sidy Dsg100, Samsung level in, Panda audio amp S, Cayin C5, Fidue a83, Dunu Dn-2000, Tpeos alt one 200, 3x kz se, 2x Penon Iem, DIY android sabre dad, Yulong D200,
> and some other stuff in the last 45 days(this thread is lethal for my wallet) And well i can't imagine what wifey would say if she find out that i did order another iem.
> 
> Well maybe i can find a way
> ...




Wow...wow..that is some impressive gears for 45 days...soon you'll be taking over peter123
place for most gears...can't wait to see your next 45 days purchase..lol


slowpickr said:


> Wow, with that list I think it would take fine jewelry for her which you probably can't afford because of the list.




True...fine jewelry and...."crash safety helmet"....lol


----------



## Waqar

wokei said:


> Wow...wow..that is some impressive gears for 45 days...soon you'll be taking over @peter123
> place for most gears...can't wait to see your next 45 days purchase..lol
> True...fine jewelry and...."crash safety helmet"....lol


 
*I'm recovering IEM shopaholic​**.​**..........​** ​*Just like you Must stay strong 
 The helmet sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Wokei

waqar said:


> [COLOR=6A6A6A]*I'm recovering IEM shopaholic*[/COLOR]​[COLOR=6A6A6A]*.*[/COLOR]​[COLOR=6A6A6A]*..........*[/COLOR]​[COLOR=6A6A6A]* *[/COLOR]​Just like you Must stay strong
> The helmet sounds like a good idea.




You...have gone over the edge...you need intervention....lol



But...your purchase list are feckin impressive..lots of good stuffs...lol


----------



## altrunox

waqar said:


> *I'm recovering IEM shopaholic​**.​**..........​** ​*Just like you Must stay strong
> The helmet sounds like a good idea.


 
  
 "I just bought 2x Havi B3 Pro I, 2xOstry Kc06a, 2x ttpod t1e, Vsonic gr07 classic, Vsonic VC1000, Sidy Dsg100, Samsung level in, Panda audio amp S, Cayin C5, Fidue a83, Dunu Dn-2000, Tpeos alt one 200, 3x kz se, 2x Penon Iem, DIY android sabre dad, Yulong D200,  "
  
 WHERE`S YOUR VSD3 OR VSD3S!!!!?
  
 Don`t be like Wokei, buy them, you need them, really, must buy


----------



## Wokei

altrunox ...you must luv yr VSD3.....but me got TPeos H100ii....so will wait for the "7"...Muahahahahahaha


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> @altrunox ...you must luv yr VSD3.....but me got TPeos H100ii....so will wait for the "7"...Muahahahahahaha


 
  
 Don`t have money for the TPeos, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice buy for sure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Will start saving money for the VSD5 and them I`ll get the Jelly Ear Galaxy, I love hand made products,
  
 BTW, I`m waiting for the T1-E, B3 Pro, Maya S6, and now the two KZ that I bought yesterday.


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> Will start saving money for the VSD5 and them I`ll get the Jelly Ear Galaxy, I love hand made products




Is that the one from Vietnam...Johan...iirc?


----------



## Waqar

Quote: 





altrunox said:


> "I just bought 2x Havi B3 Pro I, 2xOstry Kc06a, 2x ttpod t1e, Vsonic gr07 classic, Vsonic VC1000, Sidy Dsg100, Samsung level in, Panda audio amp S, Cayin C5, Fidue a83, Dunu Dn-2000, Tpeos alt one 200, 3x kz se, 2x Penon Iem, DIY android sabre dad, Yulong D200,  "
> 
> WHERE`S YOUR VSD3 OR VSD3S!!!!?
> 
> Don`t be like Wokei, buy them, you need them, really, must buy


 
  


altrunox said:


> "I just bought 2x Havi B3 Pro I, 2xOstry Kc06a, 2x ttpod t1e, Vsonic gr07 classic, Vsonic VC1000, Sidy Dsg100, Samsung level in, Panda audio amp S, Cayin C5, Fidue a83, Dunu Dn-2000, Tpeos alt one 200, 3x kz se, 2x Penon Iem, DIY android sabre dad, Yulong D200,  "
> 
> WHERE`S YOUR VSD3 OR VSD3S!!!!?
> 
> Don`t be like Wokei, buy them, you need them, really, must buy


 
 Dude do you want me killed? HAH This is some of the buy in the pic, my wife is happy for now cause i got here the Kz SE. She was like are they mine they look so good.


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> [COLOR=6A6A6A]*I'm recovering IEM shopaholic*[/COLOR]​[COLOR=6A6A6A]*.*[/COLOR]​[COLOR=6A6A6A]*..........*[/COLOR]​[COLOR=6A6A6A]* *[/COLOR]​Just like you Must stay strong
> The helmet sounds like a good idea.


while you're on aliexpress get her some jewelry! It's super cheap! 

I have a Confession guys, my fiancé told me to buy my wedding ring and gave me an allowance. I got a tungsten ring (actually 3 tungsten rings) for a whopping total of $36 shipped. Needless to say, I spent the rest on audio gears. 

Muahahaha 

BTW she was SUPER impressed with all three. 

We're all a little sick on here lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Waqar

Enjoy them gears friend, as long as you work harder than you play, and handle your business it's all good.


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> while you're on aliexpress get her some jewelry! It's super cheap!
> 
> I have a Confession guys, my fiancé told me to buy my wedding ring and gave me an allowance. I got a tungsten ring (actually 3 tungsten rings) for a whopping total of $36 shipped. Needless to say, I spent the rest on audio gears.
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, and i thought i was the only one who was sick here


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> @Waqar
> 
> Enjoy them gears friend, as long as you work harder than you play, and handle your business it's all good.


 
 Its all under control, the thing is i was sober from Headfi for some years and had too get updated on the latest stuff so had saved up money that i could use now i purchased more then i need. But this is what happens when you come back, its true what they say this is where wallets come to die. 
  
 Please please, now don't let there be a must have IEM that suddenly pops up from somewhere


----------



## Hisoundfi

waqar said:


> Haha, and i thought i was the only one who was sick here


Waqar


----------



## Hisoundfi

For real man, burn them dgs100 overnight and get some impressions up so I'm not the only one. 

You're going to love them

Just make sure impressions come after the 20 hour mark. I made that mistake


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> We're all a little sick on here lol







waqar said:


> Haha, and i thought i was the only one who was sick here




Many are cick...real cick...lol...Me got me witch this...the other day..she was not happy when she saw me new stuffs...in me secret box...so there goes me funding for the next 2 months


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> Is that the one from Vietnam...Johan...iirc?


 
  
 Yes, exacly, they look amazeballs!











waqar said:


> Dude do you want me killed? HAH This is some of the buy in the pic, my wife is happy for now cause i got here the Kz SE. She was like are they mine they look so good.


 
  
 You got great things, for sure!
 Just badass IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now relax and enjoy your` things.


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> @Waqar


----------



## Waqar

hisoundfi said:


> For real man, burn them dgs100 overnight and get some impressions up so I'm not the only one.
> 
> You're going to love them
> 
> Just make sure impressions come after the 20 hour mark. I made that mistake


 
 Roger that, I'm gonna turn on the heat. Impressions are coming.


----------



## Waqar

wokei said:


> Many are cick...real cick...lol...Me got me witch this...the other day..she was not happy when she saw me new stuffs...in me secret box...so there goes me funding for the next 2 months


 
 Wow, nice gear looks $$$expensive$$$


----------



## Waqar

altrunox said:


> Yes, exacly, they look amazeballs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Roger that, but these looks so good that i wanna taste them.


----------



## Wokei

waqar said:


> Wow, nice gear looks $$$expensive$$$




Not good for headfi feeding habit...now in withdrawal mode...painful



Full on withdrawal...imaginary headphone on...


----------



## Waqar

wokei said:


> Not good for headfi feeding habit...now in withdrawal mode...painful


 
 Well, at least now you can get to really know your current gear. I see that you have the Havi b3 now you can listen thru the subtle burn in changes it provides. That IEM alone should give you a lot of enjoyment, for a period of time until you can buy the DSG100.
 Yes i am listening too it right now and it sounds good(DSG100), but still needs some more burn in. More impressions are coming btw
  
 But some really fast and early impressions after 10 hour burn in.
    
 The drums,soundstage,treble, is WOW!


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox

What are those delicious blueberries pictured a few posts ago on this thread?


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/11/6135957/best-headphones-under-50
  
 If only they have heard the current chinese iems lol


----------



## thatBeatsguy

syedz2ez4 said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/11/6135957/best-headphones-under-50
> 
> If only they have heard the current chinese iems lol


 
 I know. It's kinda sad, really. It's as if the writer just grabbed some IEMs and listed them down. And apparently he rates the EarPods a 4.0, saying they "don't sound great." Well, they sound great, to be really honest...unless you don't get them fitted in properly. Disappointing. Then again, this ain't no headphone review blogg.


----------



## robervaul

*mochill IEM*
  
  

  
 http://www.moshi.com/audio/in-ear


----------



## clee290

Yay my KZ ES+EDSE shipped


----------



## altrunox

thatbeatsguy said:


> I know. It's kinda sad, really. It's as if the writer just grabbed some IEMs and listed them down. And apparently he rates the EarPods a 4.0, saying they "don't sound great." Well, they sound great, to be really honest...unless you don't get them fitted in properly. Disappointing. Then again, this ain't no headphone review blogg.


 
  
 I really don`t think they sound great, the older one were far better than these new ones. The Panasonic is Ok, thought I prefer the SHE 3590 over them.
 Anyway I don`t take in consideration this reviews on famous sites, not just about audio, but for keyboard, mouse and others computer stuff


hisoundfi said:


> @altrunox
> 
> What are those delicious blueberries pictured a few posts ago on this thread?


 
 They`re the Jelly Galaxy -> http://www.head-fi.org/products/joinhandmade-jelly-ear-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11543
  
 The price should be US$100, they look fantastic but it`s hard to say anything about the sound, I`ll wait some reviews of the final product to buy it, but I`m really interested in it.


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> while you're on aliexpress get her some jewelry! It's super cheap!
> 
> I have a Confession guys, my fiancé told me to buy my wedding ring and gave me an allowance. I got a tungsten ring (actually 3 tungsten rings) for a whopping total of $36 shipped. Needless to say, I spent the rest on audio gears.
> 
> ...




Brilliant! Just brilliant!


----------



## TPGsanti

robervaul said:


> *mochill IEM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 These look fancy.


----------



## altrunox

Aliexpress is really a nice place to buy things from China, much easier than TaoBao, and Aliexpress` owner seens to invest a lot of his money on chineses schools and education, seens to be a nice guy.
  
 I`ll get some jewelry for my gf too, so she wouldn`t mind if I keep buying stuff


----------



## thatBeatsguy

altrunox said:


> They`re the Jelly Galaxy -> http://www.head-fi.org/products/joinhandmade-jelly-ear-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11543
> 
> The price should be US$100, they look fantastic but it`s hard to say anything about the sound, I`ll wait some reviews of the final product to buy it, but I`m really interested in it.


 
 Oh yeah. I just read a review of these from TrollDragon. They look *really* nice. I wanna buy one to give to my sister; that is, if reviews are promising.


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> *mochill IEM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## 1clearhead

waqar said:


> Well, at least now you can get to really know your current gear. I see that you have the Havi b3 now you can listen thru the subtle burn in changes it provides. That IEM alone should give you a lot of enjoyment, for a period of time until you can buy the DSG100.
> Yes i am listening too it right now and it sounds good(DSG100), but still needs some more burn in. More impressions are coming btw
> 
> But some really fast and early impressions after 10 hour burn in.
> ...


 
  
 By far, the 'dgs100's' are the best hybrids I ever heard in my lifetime, either amped, or not! They've been burned in well over 50 hours now, and the mid-bass tamed while the sub-bass gained! But, through the whole frequency you can hear a live in-your-face soundstage, never heard before in any of my other IEM's, whether hybrid, or not.
  
 .....Remind you, my preference for these are the 'sponge tips' that come with these (medium for me).
  
 A close second for me are the K3003 (DIY) with a wide soundstage and nice sub-bass, which I prefer over the DN-1000 and DN-2000. Can't speak for the Altone's, never auditioned them yet.


----------



## rontant

1clearhead said:


> A close second for me are the K3003 (DIY) with a wide soundstage and nice sub-bass, which I prefer over the DN-1000 and DN-2000. Can't speak for the Altone's, never auditioned them yet.




is this k3003 DIY comparable to GR07BE?


----------



## 1clearhead

rontant said:


> is this k3003 DIY comparable to GR07BE?


 
  
 I have no idea, I never owned or auditioned the GR07BE, as of yet.
 So, I can't really have a say on these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But, what I can tell you is that the Sidy company has a number count on each person that buys the dgs100's (it's on the wire of the IEM). Don't know why? But at the price they're selling for, something's bound to change! .....I'm No.186. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .....But the k3003 DIY comes a close second to these by comparison.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Wow...wow..that is some impressive gears for 45 days...*soon you'll be taking over peter123
> place for most gears..*.can't wait to see your next 45 days purchase..lol
> True...fine jewelry and...."crash safety helmet"....lol




Yes please do  At least the trophy will stay in Norway.



waqar said:


> Dude do you want me killed? HAH This is some of the buy in the pic, my wife is happy for now cause i got here the Kz SE. She was like are they mine they look so good.




Very nice collection!


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

zapx629 said:


> http://www.lendmeurears.com/gr07-bass/


. I found them on amazon for $130, should I trust it?


----------



## Netforce

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . I found them on amazon for $130, should I trust it?


 
 Looks like seller on amazon is Lend Me UR ears Singapore so basically the same as regular Lend me Ur Ears.


----------



## ZapX629

Yeah, if you're in the US get them from Lend me Ur Ears Singapore on Amazon. They're fulfilled by Amazon so they ship from the US and if there's any problem they'll take care of it super fast.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, if you're in the US get them from Lend me Ur Ears Singapore on Amazon. They're fulfilled by Amazon so they ship from the US and if there's any problem they'll take care of it super fast.


. I live in Australia should I still get them from Amazon or Lend Me Ur Ears?


----------



## ZapX629

What listing are you buying from on amazon?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

It says Lend Me Ur Ears


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KM4N83K/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SS115&simLd=1


----------



## ZapX629

Yeah, I'd go with that one, if it's fulfilled by Amazon. I thought that ships from US, but they may have some in Australian fulfillment centers or it may just ship from LMUE in Singapore. Either way, Amazon's easier and faster to deal with.


----------



## MuZo2

rontant said:


> is this k3003 DIY comparable to GR07BE?


 

 What are you guys talking about ?


----------



## 1clearhead

muzo2 said:


> What are you guys talking about ?


 
  
 There's an IEM in the Chinese taobao website that's selling an AKG K3003 (do it yourself) by Feel Audio and the metal and wires by weight and dimension are practically the same. The only thing that changes is the "DIY's" are 'piano black' in color (according to the seller), 2 exchangeable tips, instead of 3, and some minor changes on the wire heading towards the 3.5 jack. Other than that, they are my second best sounding IEM's in my collection.
  
 ....here's the link below to give you a better idea.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.3.ebAJvJ&id=40697576815&scm=1007.10115.1595.0&pvid=a01edd2c-5925-4c57-8ef9-6b35570f8ee1


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, I'd go with that one, if it's fulfilled by Amazon. I thought that ships from US, but they may have some in Australian fulfillment centers or it may just ship from LMUE in Singapore. Either way, Amazon's easier and faster to deal with.


. Sweet I'll let you know how it goes thanks for the help


----------



## MuZo2

1clearhead said:


> There's an IEM in the Chinese taobao website that's selling an AKG K3003 (do it yourself) by Feel Audio and the metal and wires by weight and dimension are practically the same. The only thing that changes is the "DIY's" are 'piano black' in color (according to the seller), 2 exchangeable tips, instead of 3, and some minor changes on the wire heading towards the 3.5 jack. Other than that, they are my second best sounding IEM's in my collection.
> 
> ....here's the link below to give you a better idea.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.3.ebAJvJ&id=40697576815&scm=1007.10115.1595.0&pvid=a01edd2c-5925-4c57-8ef9-6b35570f8ee1


 

 so DSG100 is better ? Will you do detailed comparison ?


----------



## DJScope

twister6 said:


> In terms of a damage to your wallet?  j/k.  I'm very intrigued as well...  Been focusing too much on IEMs, and now discovering this whole new world of amps.  Btw, did you ever end up getting HP200 or decided to get DT880 instead of it?
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that SoundMagic is making drivers for Beyer.  I read about it before, and yesterday got a review sample of Beyer's DTX 350p on-ears which are a carbon copy of SoundMagic P21, though I haven't listen to them yet (but looks identical).  So, that makes me wonder if HP200 drivers were used in DT880 or DT990.




Beyer has been around for a lot longer, so I would think it'll be the other way around.


----------



## twister6

djscope said:


> Beyer has been around for a lot longer, so I would think it'll be the other way around.


 
  
 Not necessary.  Of course, big brand names been around for a long time and have a lot of original technology/drivers, but they still work together with Chinese manufacturers to source drivers for their cheaper budget lines.  Beyer products designed in Germany but made in China, as you know it.  Another example is MOE (known for their SS01 "jetpack" IEMs).  They have been designing those under JVC HA-FXT90 for awhile until they released it as their own SS01 model.  MOE also been designing headphones for Sony and  Audio-Technica where ATH-IM50 and IM70 use a differently tuned dual drivers from SS01 as well.
  
 As you can imagine, "little" guys can't afford to buy drivers from "big brand" names and then sell their headphones at a fraction of a price.
  

  

  
 But though they look like a carbon copy (just pad "opening" wider in Beyer), the build quality of DTX350p is much better than P21, and Beyer also has a better tuning in their on-ear version.  So, $20 difference is completely justified.  I will have a review/comparison of DTX350p soon.  Great headphones!  Probably the best on-ear I have tested so far (in sound quality, that is).


----------



## DJScope

twister6 said:


> Not necessary.  Of course, big brand names been around for a long time and have a lot of original technology/drivers, but they still work together with Chinese manufacturers to source drivers for their cheaper budget lines.  Beyer products designed in Germany but made in China, as you know it.  Another example is MOE (known for their SS01 "jetpack" IEMs).  They have been designing those under JVC HA-FXT90 for awhile until they released it as their own SS01 model.  MOE also been designing headphones for Sony and  Audio-Technica where ATH-IM50 and IM70 use a differently tuned dual drivers from SS01 as well.
> 
> As you can imagine, "little" guys can't afford to buy drivers from "big brand" names and then sell their headphones at a fraction of a price.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow! They literally are identical.


----------



## 1clearhead

muzo2 said:


> so DSG100 is better ? Will you do detailed comparison ?


 
 My Top IEM
  
DSG100:
 Bass: Incredible mid-bass/sub-bass combo after a burn-in time of 50 hours, or less
 Mid: Easy to listen to life-like and brilliant vocals 
 Highs: Very detailed -never a sign of being harsh or sibilant
 Soundstage: Live concert, front-row stage signature sound
  
 My close 2nd
  
AKG K3003 (DIY)
 Bass: Nice mild sub-bass rumble. Mid-bass is a little less present
 Mid: Easy to listen to life-like and brilliant vocals, but a little more bold
 Highs: Very detailed -never a sign of being harsh or sibilant (identical to the dgs100)
 Soundstage: 3 rows back, wide soundstage signature sound
  
  
 Both IEM's are supplied with medium comply tips for review, which I personally think sounds the best on both.


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> My Top IEM
> 
> DSG100:
> Bass: Incredible mid-bass/sub-bass combo after a burn-in time of 50 hours, or less
> ...


 
 That's the answer I wanted to hear....   ♫♫


----------



## 1clearhead

charliemotta said:


> That's the answer I wanted to hear....   ♫♫


 
  
 Cheers!


----------



## twister6

1clearhead said:


> My Top IEM
> 
> DSG100:
> Bass: Incredible mid-bass/sub-bass combo after a burn-in time of 50 hours, or less
> ...


 
  
 Do you mean you used your own medium size Comply tip when listening to these or did you get a Review sample of DGS100 and K3003 (DIY) from manufacturer/retailer where only medium size foam tips were provided to you?  The reason I'm asking because DGS100 comes with a TON of tips (as you can see from Hisoundfi and my reviews with pictures), and the foam tip is not Comply by another Chinese brand foam tip.  Similar foam tip is supplied with VSD3S and VSD3.  Those tips are AMAZING!!!  More comfortable than genuine Comply Foam, have less memory effect, easier to put in your ear and to shape inside without waiting to "warm up" to fill in like with Comply.  And their medium size is like one size fit all.  I'm very impressed, will look around to buy more of those foamies.


----------



## Leo888

twister6 said:


> Do you mean you used your own medium size Comply tip when listening to these or did you get a Review sample of DGS100 and K3003 (DIY) from manufacturer/retailer where only medium size foam tips were provided to you?  The reason I'm asking because DGS100 comes with a TON of tips (as you can see from Hisoundfi and my reviews with pictures), and the foam tip is not Comply by another Chinese brand foam tip.  Similar foam tip is supplied with VSD3S and VSD3.  Those tips are AMAZING!!!  More comfortable than genuine Comply Foam, have less memory effect, easier to put in your ear and to shape inside without waiting to "warm up" to fill in like with Comply.  And their medium size is like one size fit all.  I'm very impressed, will look around to buy more of those foamies.


 
 @twister6, please do kindly update here if you do find a source for them foamies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Question guys. 

I'm eligible for a phone upgrade in November, and shopping around has already started. 

I'm a Sony guy and currently have the xperia tl which has been my favorite phone to date. Unfortunately AT&T has dropped them from their lineup. 

In store options so far are the HTC one m8, and the LG G3. 

Something tells me I would be disappointed if I didn't just go retail and get the Sony xperia z3 when it's released in a month. Specs are ridiculous. 

There's been mention of the oneplusone on these threads. Also mentions of the xiaomi red rice. 

4g lte is a requirement. So is a current version of Android OS. 

Things I'm looking for in a phone are... 

High quality camera 
Excellent sq DAP (duh lol) 
Fast Web browsing speeds
As much memory as possible
Up to 128gb expandable storage
Long battery life

If you guys wouldn't mind chiming in, or telling me a little more about Asian brand phones that compete with American sold stuff it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Question guys.
> 
> I'm eligible for a phone upgrade in November, and shopping around has already started.
> 
> ...




I'm also interested in options among the Chinese phones, same spec list but has to work with 4g/lte in Europe.


----------



## Salmonelas

@Hisoundfi Gizchina.com is very nice site for chinese phones have a look there.Xiaomi is number 1 in China now and Mi4 is very nice but you can look also Mi3,has nice specs and very affordable right now.HTC M8 if you can afford is best ,also Lg G3.Meizu MX3-MX4 is nice also.Ive seen Xiaomi Mi3 from upclose and has great build quality and sound.


----------



## lynx121

Wait for the Nexus 5 successor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Don't they offer Samsung S5? If they do, be sure to get the exynos one for that will have a wolfson dac iirc.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I was looking at the s5 rugged with the camo backing actually, but the salesman said that the HTC one m8 and LG g3 would be better for me


----------



## lynx121

hisoundfi said:


> I was looking at the s5 rugged with the camo backing actually, but the salesman said that the HTC one m8 and LG g3 would be better for me


 
  
 LOL. Never trust a salesman. But yes, if the Galaxy S5 available is the snapdragon version, I'd rather get LG G3 as it will also use qualcomm's dac, unless you want that water-proof feature. I have the LG G2 and I think it will take me 2 years before I upgrade. Also since your upgrade is still on November, consider the possibility of Google's next phone release. Dat Z3 compact though.


----------



## Salmonelas

If you can afford it HTC M8 is great,also LgG3.For more budget Xiaomi Mi3 or Mi4.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Honestly there's not too much difference between the z2 and z3. I don't game much so I would probably be content with z2


----------



## Hisoundfi

Specs on the z2 and z3 are insane


----------



## lynx121

Then just get the Z2. The jump between Snap800 and Snap801 is very minimal you won't feel the difference.


----------



## Salmonelas

so its the price...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

@hisoundfi and @wokei, i saw that you guys bought some cables to conect the amp and dap or smartphone or dac... from the aliexpress seller, can you tell me which is good and cheap cable from that store? i don't wanna spent many $$ but want a good small cable for that when my dac and amp arrives  thanks


----------



## Salmonelas

or you can wait for the release of the new GPUs in late 2014,early 2015 , like Mali T720-T760 ,they say it will have 50 to 70% upgrade in power and 30% less battery consumption.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> Do you mean you used your own medium size Comply tip when listening to these or did you get a Review sample of DGS100 and K3003 (DIY) from manufacturer/retailer where only medium size foam tips were provided to you?  The reason I'm asking because DGS100 comes with a TON of tips (as you can see from Hisoundfi and my reviews with pictures), and the foam tip is not Comply by another Chinese brand foam tip.  Similar foam tip is supplied with VSD3S and VSD3.  Those tips are AMAZING!!!  More comfortable than genuine Comply Foam, have less memory effect, easier to put in your ear and to shape inside without waiting to "warm up" to fill in like with Comply.  And their medium size is like one size fit all.  I'm very impressed, will look around to buy more of those foamies.


 that foamies? http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=20688012831


----------



## clee290

rafaelroxalot said:


> hisoundfi and wokei, i saw that you guys bought some cables to conect the amp and dap or smartphone or dac... from the aliexpress seller, can you tell me which is good and cheap cable from that store? i don't wanna spent many $$ but want a good small cable for that when my dac and amp arrives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This one:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/526194_947471118.html
  
 The seller has other cables as well.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

clee290 said:


> This one:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/526194_947471118.html
> 
> The seller has other cables as well.


 good performance? better mucj better than stock 3.5 cables that comes with amp?


----------



## clee290

rafaelroxalot said:


> good performance? better mucj better than stock 3.5 cables that comes with amp?


 
 I haven't received mine yet, but I think hisoundfi really likes it.


----------



## twister6

I'm on Verizon, so stuck with CDMA, not too many choices.  Will be upgrading my aging Note 2 to Note 4.  I don't want to rely on my phone for music.  Watching movies, browsing, taking pictures/videos - yes, listening to music - no way.  Even with a quality DAC the circuit board is too overloaded and there is not much room for either filtering or charging caps, and layout is not clean (thus coupling of noise between components).  Smart phone is good for listening to music, not enjoying the quality of music.  That's why its ideal to bring out digital audio stream and use external DAC/amp to process it outside of the phone.  Not to mention that higher audio components cramped into a phone will drain battery faster.  Just my 2 cents.
  
 Btw, surprised we don't talk as much about Chinese quality budget DAPs in this thread.  Every time I visit Penonaudio or Shenzhenaudio website, I see dozens of unknown DAPs in $100-$200 price range.  Always make me wonder how these stack up against FiiO or iBasso.
  
 Also, did you guys see Penon added T1S to their line up?  Looks like T1x with in-line remote, but not sure if it's going to be T1E or a regular T1 version.  The price is $39, so I'm wondering if it's not an enhanced version.


----------



## peter123

clee290 said:


> This one:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/526194_947471118.html
> 
> The seller has other cables as well.




Hmm, I actually ordered two other cables from that seller today but past on the one in your link because it looked so thick and I was afraid it wouldn't be flexible enough. @Hisoudfi did you get that one already, if so how flexible is it?


----------



## clee290

peter123 said:


> Hmm, I actually ordered two other cables from that seller today but past on the one in your link because it looked so thick and I was afraid it wouldn't be flexible enough. @Hisoudfi did you get that one already, if so how flexible is it?


 
 Yea, i was thinking the same thing. But for $7, I figured I'd give it a try. If it's too think and I feel it puts too much strain on the headphone jack/port, I'll just use the FiiO L16 cable I ordered a few days ago.


----------



## The Dan of Steel

LG G3 is $50 on Amazon for those due an upgrade on both AT&T and Verizon. I've been looking too. Kicked myself for not getting it at Best Buy when it was $100 but this is even better.
  
 Also I received this cable and it is really well made. Strain relief gives me pause but I don't think there will be ab issue.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-old-KIMBER-KABLE-silver-plated-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects/1604382393.html


----------



## peter123

clee290 said:


> Yea, i was thinking the same thing. But for $7, I figured I'd give it a try. If it's too think and I feel it puts too much strain on the headphone jack/port, I'll just use the FiiO L16 cable I ordered a few days ago.




Yeah, I've also got some others in addition to the two I bought but I thought three would be overkill


----------



## Hisoundfi

clee290 said:


> I haven't received mine yet, but I think hisoundfi really likes it.


The thick silver plated one is awesome. The cable with the woven outside is nice. Sadly, the bendable kimber cable doesn't work. I'm sure it's just a freak thing.


----------



## peter123

the dan of steel said:


> Also I received this cable and it is really well made. Strain relief gives me pause but I don't think there will be ab issue.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-old-KIMBER-KABLE-silver-plated-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects/1604382393.html




Sounds good because that's one of those I did order


----------



## The Dan of Steel

peter123 said:


> Sounds good because that's one of those I did order


 

 Just in case you were wondering. It's solid and easily accessible for repair. The heat shrink doesn't pass beyond the enclosure so it looks nice. I'm probably just being paranoid but I cannot remotely complain for $5.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> The thick silver plated one is awesome. The cable with the woven outside is nice. Sadly, the bendable kimber cable doesn't work. I'm sure it's just a freak thing.


 So this one is better? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/526194_947471118.html

or that one? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-old-KIMBER-KABLE-silver-plated-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects/1604382393.html 
or its another one? lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

the dan of steel said:


> Just in case you were wondering. It's solid and easily accessible for repair. The heat shrink doesn't pass beyond the enclosure so it looks nice. I'm probably just being paranoid but I cannot remotely complain for $5.


Agreed. I haven't had a chance to take a look and repair it. Good point


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6185339461.html

This one


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6185339461.html
> 
> This one


 
 Ya der eh, got that one too...nice   ♫♫


----------



## peter123

the dan of steel said:


> Just in case you were wondering. It's solid and easily accessible for repair. The heat shrink doesn't pass beyond the enclosure so it looks nice. I'm probably just being paranoid but I cannot remotely complain for $5.




Thanks. I'm sure it will be OK otherwise the soldering iron well have to go to work


----------



## Waqar

twister6 said:


> Btw, surprised we don't talk as much about Chinese quality budget DAPs in this thread.  Every time I visit Penonaudio or Shenzhenaudio website, I see dozens of unknown DAPs in $100-$200 price range.  Always make me wonder how these stack up against FiiO or iBasso.


 
 Anybody know about a good DAP with android? I want to use my lossless audio streaming Android app


----------



## Waqar

Look what came in the mail today. Silver plated cable


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> Look what came in the mail today.
> Silver plated cable




Nice, please let us know if it's flexible enough.


----------



## clee290

waqar said:


> Look what came in the mail today. Silver plated cable


 
 Nice! I saw this cable on eBay, but decided to go for the FiiO L16 since I'd get it quicker  Let us know how it is!


----------



## Waqar

clee290 said:


> Nice! I saw this cable on eBay, but decided to go for the FiiO L16 since I'd get it quicker  Let us know how it is!


 
 It is Nordost silver-plated cable and flexible cause its flat, the sound is awesome on this cable. Great build quality etc.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> It is Nordost silver-plated cable and flexible cause its flat, the sound is awesome on this cable. Great build quality etc.




Aha, I didn't see from the picture that it was flat. Damn, I'll have to pick up this one as well 

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Salmonelas

This cables you are showing are any better from L16? I already got it and i hear big improvement from cable of NX1.


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> Aha, I didn't see from the picture that it was flat. Damn, I'll have to pick up this one as well
> 
> Thanks for the information!




No problem, any time.


----------



## Salmonelas

Does anyone compared those cables to fiio l16.already got l16,just wander.


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> Does anyone compared those cables to fiio l16.already got l16,just wander.


The fat silver plated cable is awesome, I like mine as much as the l16. It also longer (15cm) if you need that type of application


----------



## flib372

Has anybody heard of the ttpod t1s ?? --> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T1S?search=ttpod


----------



## Hisoundfi

Nope, never heard of them


----------



## Hisoundfi

Doesn't say much on the link


----------



## indieman

Seems like a mic'd version of the original t1


----------



## indieman

I'm looking for some over ear cans with really good sound stage, decent separation and details. Out of the Pro80, hi2050 or dr150 which one would be best? Or is there others that are better under $200 usd?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6185339461.html
> 
> This one


 thanks, ordering


----------



## pokenguyen

Jelly Galaxy is officially out. I can't buy the IEM now because Hisoundfi just steals my last money with his DGS100 train
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I hope a nearby shop will stock it next week so I can try and compare with my budget Chinese IEMs, but now you can buy it with promotional price 70$ for the first batch. http://www.head-fi.org/products/joinhandmade-jelly-ear-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11543
  

  

  
 Their first product is not as good as expected in SQ, hopefully there will be a change now.


----------



## altrunox

pokenguyen said:


> Jelly Galaxy is officially out. I can't buy the IEM now because Hisoundfi just steals my last money with his DGS100 train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 After reading all the comments on the review I really don`t know if I should buy them on not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They look amazing, but`nt just about the looks...


----------



## Wokei

Three cable me have from the seller in Aliexpresss same as [@]Hisoubdfi[/@]... all well made and of good quality but me seen Fiio cable... Excellent quality too


----------



## Wokei

These 4 cables just oredered last week so waiting for them ....


----------



## Miyaichi

wokei said:


> Three cable me have from the seller in Aliexpresss same as Hisoubdfi... all well made and of good quality but me seen Fiio cable... Excellent quality too


 
 I got the first one. But unfortunately they send me one with a defective contact, I can only use it in an unnatural position. And when I move it a teeny-tiny bit it starts to get weird signals...


----------



## TPGsanti

wokei said:


> Three cable me have from the seller in Aliexpresss same as Hisoubdfi... all well made and of good quality but me seen Fiio cable... Excellent quality too


 
  
  


wokei said:


> These 4 cables just oredered last week so waiting for them ....


 

 Would love to see an option like this but with 30-pin to 3.5mm male pin.  Currently using the FiiO L9, though it does the job I find it a bit plain on the eyes.  Just MHO.


----------



## clee290

tpgsanti said:


> Would love to see an option like this but with 30-pin to 3.5mm male pin.  Currently using the FiiO L9, though it does the job I find it a bit plain on the eyes.  Just MHO.


 
 Haha yea me too. I tried looking for some 'nicer' iPhone/iPod LODs, but they were quite expensive ($40-60+).
  
 Maybe you find them to be a good price:
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HANDMADE-LINE-OUT-DOCK-TO-3-5mm-CABLE-FOR-IPHONE-ITOUCH-/220768485746?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3366d3c172&_uhb=1
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1Pc-Japan-10cm-SLK-DY-7-OFC-DOCK-TO-3-5mm-Hi-end-audio-cable-for-ipod-iphone-/200984578112?pt=US_Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item2ecb9d4840&_uhb=1
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-OCC-silver-30-Pin-Dock-Connector-to-AUX-3-5mm-plug-lineout-LO-Male/1903805465.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-6N-OCC-30-Pin-Dock-Connector-to-AUX-3-5mm-plug-lineout-LO-Male/1917420547.html
  
 But that's too much for me


----------



## Wokei

miyaichi said:


> I got the first one. But unfortunately they send me one with a defective contact, I can only use it in an unnatural position. And when I move it a teeny-tiny bit it starts to get weird signals...


 
 Sorry to hear ..maybe its time to get the soldering iron out ...


----------



## TPGsanti

clee290 said:


> Haha yea me too. I tried looking for some 'nicer' iPhone/iPod LODs, but they were quite expensive ($40-60+).
> 
> Maybe you find them to be a good price:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HANDMADE-LINE-OUT-DOCK-TO-3-5mm-CABLE-FOR-IPHONE-ITOUCH-/220768485746?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3366d3c172&_uhb=1
> ...


 

 Hmm... *checks wallet* I wonder how much it would cost to make my own?  Thanks for the links, good alternatives to the 100 USD ones I have found.


----------



## Leo888

clee290 said:


> Haha yea me too. I tried looking for some 'nicer' iPhone/iPod LODs, but they were quite expensive ($40-60+).
> 
> Maybe you find them to be a good price:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HANDMADE-LINE-OUT-DOCK-TO-3-5mm-CABLE-FOR-IPHONE-ITOUCH-/220768485746?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3366d3c172&_uhb=1
> ...




Or you can consider this. Have a mini to mini on the way to me.


http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/251441328240?nav=SEARCH


----------



## rafaelroxalot

wokei said:


> Sorry to hear ..maybe its time to get the soldering iron out ...


 can you put on order the best quality one to the lowest? and the link to buy?


----------



## TPGsanti

leo888 said:


> Or you can consider this. Have a mini to mini on the way to me.
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/251441328240?nav=SEARCH


 

 Looks promising. I think I will wait to hear what you have to say about your mini to mini to be sure.


----------



## Leo888

tpgsanti said:


> Looks promising. I think I will wait to hear what you have to say about your mini to mini to be sure.




This is the first silver plated copper cable I will have apart from my pure copper cable that I now use. Not a replacement but for a new rig. Will try to post some amateurish impression once I get my rig together. The one I order is shorter at 12cm and quad braid instead of the standard tri braid.

Another one from the same seller. A little cheaper but looks as good to me. 

http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/261368911703?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Wokei

rafaelroxalot said:


> can you put on order the best quality one to the lowest? and the link to buy?


 
 These two ...
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Hifi-Straight-3-5mm-DIY-Male-To-90-degree-Male-Audio-Silver-Cable-Adapter/1821910047.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html
  
 ...from same shop


----------



## TPGsanti

leo888 said:


> This is the first silver plated copper cable I will have apart from my pure copper cable that I now use. Not a replacement but for a new rig. Will try to post some amateurish impression once I get my rig together. The one I order is shorter at 12cm and quad braid instead of the standard tri braid.
> 
> Another one from the same seller. A little cheaper but looks as good to me.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/261368911703?nav=SEARCH


 

 I have looked through the store a bit, and they have options that vary in ranges.  IMHO I think I may make my own.  Should be a fun project to do.


----------



## Leo888

tpgsanti said:


> I have looked through the store a bit, and they have options that vary in ranges.  IMHO I think I may make my own.  Should be a fun project to do.




Many experienced headfier have advised just that. It should be fun and satisfying making one's own cable.


----------



## Kamakahah

You can make a 30pin to mini pretty cheap. I've made a few. They can be a bit of a PITA working with tiny pins and a resistor between them. Worth the experience. I still have extra materials to make two more, but I didn't think very many people used 30 pin anymore.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

wokei said:


> These two ...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Hifi-Straight-3-5mm-DIY-Male-To-90-degree-Male-Audio-Silver-Cable-Adapter/1821910047.html
> 
> ...


the thick ones are not good? these 2 are 20$ or more are too expensive to me


----------



## TPGsanti

leo888 said:


> Many experienced headfier have advised just that. It should be fun and satisfying making one's own cable.


 

 Yeah, I will look more into when I get back to the US.  While there I plan to order a few IEMs (T1E, DGS100, Havi B3 Pro, & VSD3 "not sure which one yet") while I do that I will see if the cost is less to make or buy.


----------



## Wokei

rafaelroxalot said:


> the thick ones are not good? these 2 are 20$ or more are too expensive to me


 
 The thick is not that ...its just imho ...wee bit clearer (non believer need not apply ..lol)


----------



## Hisoundfi

miyaichi said:


> I got the first one. But unfortunately they send me one with a defective contact, I can only use it in an unnatural position. And when I move it a teeny-tiny bit it starts to get weird signals...


Same here


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Same here


----------



## HairyHeadMara

I ordered these 2 cables from this seller have anyone tried them before?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/947471118.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-Furutech-cabel-3-5mm-Male-To-Male-Audio-Cable-Adapter-For-Amplifier-Decoder/1604296832.html


----------



## clee290

leo888 said:


> Or you can consider this. Have a mini to mini on the way to me.
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/251441328240?nav=SEARCH


 
 Hm, that is cheaper, but still too pricey for me. Especially since Apple doesn't even sell devices with the 30-pin connector anymore


----------



## Wokei

hairyheadmara said:


> I ordered these 2 cables from this seller have anyone tried them before?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/947471118.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-Furutech-cabel-3-5mm-Male-To-Male-Audio-Cable-Adapter-For-Amplifier-Decoder/1604296832.html


 
 Second link ...checked with the seller ..it seem ..the cable is prettty hard ..not suitable for bendy use ....waiting for the first link's cable


----------



## HairyHeadMara

wokei said:


> Second link ...checked with the seller ..it seem ..the cable is prettty hard ..not suitable for bendy use ....waiting for the first link's cable




Thanks mate, a bit worried that it might be useless for me if it not suitable for bendy use.


----------



## Midgetguy

Hi everyone, this may have been addressed already somewhere in the 500-some-odd pages of this thread, but I'm just too lazy to sift through it all. Can anyone tell me about the Penon IEMs? I'm just curious as to how they perform. If at all possible, compare them to IEMs I've listened to: MEElectronics M11+, Shure SE215, Westone 1, and the relatively new Xiaomi Piston 2's. My daily drivers are VSonic GR06 and I love them.


----------



## nmatheis

From memory Penon IEM are bass-enhanced with neutral mids and smooth treble. Not exactly my cup of tea but better than average. I gave my pair to my teenage daughter since they seem to have pretty good build quality and better SQ than the garbage earbuds she kept buying .


----------



## rontant

nmatheis said:


> From memory Penon IEM are bass-enhanced with neutral mids and smooth treble. Not exactly my cup of tea but better than average. I gave my pair to my teenage daughter since they seem to have pretty good build quality and better SQ than the garbage earbuds she kept buying .




I got one on order as well with dgs100. Its page on Penonaudio does say it requires 100-200 hours burn-in. Considering its price of $9.99 only, I wonder if anyone here would really give so much love to it as to put 200 hours of burn-in time. I suspect most of us would simply toss it away before even reaching 24 hours. True or true?


----------



## nmatheis

Well...

I did order a second pair of Penon IEM with DGS109, as well. Maybe I'll give them another shot. Or I might give them to my twenty-something son to use instead of his Apple EarPods.


----------



## rontant

nmatheis said:


> Well...
> 
> I did order a second pair of Penon IEM with DGS109, as well. Maybe I'll give them another shot. Or I might give them to my twenty-something son to use instead of his Apple EarPods.




The one you gave to your daughter might have already clocked 200 hours. Any chance for you to borrow it for awhile to give an impression of it?


----------



## Leo888

clee290 said:


> Hm, that is cheaper, but still too pricey for me. Especially since Apple doesn't even sell devices with the 30-pin connector anymore




No worries. Just thought it could be of some help.


----------



## nmatheis

rontant said:


> The one you gave to your daughter might have already clocked 200 hours. Any chance for you to borrow it for awhile to give an impression of it?




The pair I gave my daughter probably had less than 20 hours on it. Maybe I'll give the next pair more burn-in time. With so many good IEM to choose from, it's hard for me to dedicate so much time to an untried pair...

*EDIT*: I guess I could hook the next pair up to an old DAP and compare new vs. burned-in. It wod be a fun exercise, anyway.


----------



## Kamakahah

If you EQ down the bass, then they are enjoyable. Otherwise, they bass is pretty overwhelming.

After some burn in, I thought they sounded great for $10. Later that day I realized the X3 I had been using had the bass set to -3. I had been experimenting with other equipment and forgot to set it back.


----------



## rontant

nmatheis said:


> *EDIT*: I guess I could hook the next pair up to an old DAP and compare new vs. burned-in. It wod be a fun exercise, anyway.




200 hours for burn-in is not an easy task though. I figure if I let it burn every night for 8 hours without fail, it would still take 25 days. That may be fine if you have extra DAPs and no other higher value IEM waiting in line as well.


----------



## Kamakahah

rontant said:


> 200 hours for burn-in is not an easy task though. I figure if I let it burn every night for 8 hours without fail, it would still take 25 days. That may be fine if you have extra DAPs and no other higher value IEM waiting in line as well.




Or you could just run them all day for eight days and then be done. What's one week?. 

Mix a simple track with something like Drum & Bass, pink noise, or whatever that last 4ish hours. Add a short few minutes of break after every hour in the track. Set it on repeat plugged into your charging clip+ or whatever you want and forget about it.


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> 200 hours for burn-in is not an easy task though. I figure if I let it burn every night for 8 hours without fail, it would still take 25 days. That may be fine if you have extra DAPs and no other higher value IEM waiting in line as well.




200 hrs is nothing... Bro...


----------



## Redcarmoose

rontant said:


> 200 hours for burn-in is not an easy task though. I figure if I let it burn every night for 8 hours without fail, it would still take 25 days. That may be fine if you have extra DAPs and no other higher value IEM waiting in line as well.







Burn in is a personal believe and maybe not needed for some members. Myself have heard huge changes and recommend three week none stop burn-ins.

You can get a cheap portable Walkman CD player, plug it in and put your headphones in a drawer under a bunch of shirts somewhere for three weeks straight.

Many do not need that much burn in, but some AKGs do. I have never found a pair that did not improve. Some a little, some a lot.

As Nike says.................Just Do It!


----------



## rontant

redcarmoose said:


> Burn in is a personal believe and maybe not needed for some members. Myself have heard huge changes and recommend three week none stop burn-ins.
> 
> As Nike says.................Just Do It!


 
  
 Absolutely...... ! Rest assured that I am a true believer of burn-in.  My last post about the 200 hours required burn-in was a continuation of the conversation I had with @Nmeathesis on Penon IEM. I was trying to make a wild guess on why Penon IEM doesn't seem to get much attention here. As you might have noticed, it is stated at Penonaudio website that this IEM needs 200 hours of burn-in so I thought this probably be the reason why its full potential may not have been realized.  As I suspect most of us who bought this IEM simply don't invest enough time and efforts to burn it for 200 hours simply because this IEM costs only $9.99 and it is purchased as a "side-order" of other more expensive IEM from Penonaudio, therefore, it may not get as much love as the other main items purchased.
  
  


wokei said:


> 200 hrs is nothing... Bro...


  
 I agree. No argument about it but if you have 6 other brand new hot IEMs such as Havi, TTPOD, DGS100, etc, waiting in line for burn-in, I think it is unlikely you would give this relatively unknown Penon IEM a priority over the others, right?   
  
 With 6 IEMs, even using 2 dedicated DACs to burn non-stop for 24 hours. it would still take 25 days to complete the 200 hours burn-in for all six.  But I really hope some of us would have the tenacity to really complete the 200 hours required burn-in for Penon IEM and share the impressions with us here.


----------



## Charliemotta

rontant said:


> Absolutely...... ! Rest assured that I am a true believer of burn-in.  My last post about the 200 hours required burn-in was a continuation of the conversation I had with @Nmeathesis on Penon IEM. I was trying to make a wild guess on why Penon IEM doesn't seem to get much attention here. As you might have noticed, it is stated at Penonaudio website that this IEM needs 200 hours of burn-in so I thought this probably be the reason why its full potential may not have been realized.  As I suspect most of us who bought this IEM simply don't invest enough time and efforts to burn it for 200 hours simply because this IEM costs only $9.99 and it is purchased as a "side-order" of other more expensive IEM from Penonaudio, therefore, it may not get as much love as the other main items purchased.


 
 I got this tip from Wokei.  I have 3 of these going at the same time.   ♫♫


----------



## rontant

charliemotta said:


> I got this tip from Wokei.  I have 3 of these going at the same time.   ♫♫




Brilliant! Absolutely brilliant! Where can we get it from?


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> I got this tip from Wokei.  I have 3 of these going at the same time.   ♫♫




What ...me thought you bought two .....? 13 iem on burn pit ...


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Brilliant! Absolutely brilliant! Where can we get it from?




Here you go ....

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Way-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Headset-Hub-Splitter-Up-to-5-Headphones-for-iPod-MP3/1857924588.html


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> What ...me thought you bought two .....? 13 iem on burn pit ...


 
 14 cause I start off with a splitter, one going to 2 of them (9)  and the other going to the 3rd (5) = 14 total....   Woo Hoo....♫♫


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Here you go ....
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Way-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Headset-Hub-Splitter-Up-to-5-Headphones-for-iPod-MP3/1857924588.html


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251580326656?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> What ...me thought you bought two .....? 13 iem on burn pit ...


 
 Bought anther one while you wasn't looking...  *14*


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> Bought anther one while you wasn't looking...  *14*




Burn them... You go Charlie


----------



## Hisoundfi

"Just a few more hours and these babiesare going to sound awesomesauce!"


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> Burn them... You go Charlie


 
 With 14 burning at the same time, I'm afraid my socks drawer will catch on fire.  Might have to get a fire extinguisher... Lol....


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> Here you go ....
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Way-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Headset-Hub-Splitter-Up-to-5-Headphones-for-iPod-MP3/1857924588.html




Thanks buddy, order placed. My first purchase using Aliexpress...


----------



## clee290

Cheaper here:
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1PC-3-5mm-1-Male-to-2-3-4-5-Female-Port-Cable-Headphone-Earphone-Audio-Splitter-/121434391953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&var&hash=item1c460dc591&_uhb=1
  
 And different colors


----------



## rontant

clee290 said:


> Cheaper here:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1PC-3-5mm-1-Male-to-2-3-4-5-Female-Port-Cable-Headphone-Earphone-Audio-Splitter-/121434391953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&var&hash=item1c460dc591&_uhb=1
> 
> And different colors




Ouch!


----------



## Pastapipo

clee290 said:


> Cheaper here:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1PC-3-5mm-1-Male-to-2-3-4-5-Female-Port-Cable-Headphone-Earphone-Audio-Splitter-/121434391953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&var&hash=item1c460dc591&_uhb=1
> 
> And different colors


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Charliemotta

pastapipo said:


> Thanks!


 
 Great price...does not ship to US


----------



## clee290

rontant said:


> Ouch!


 
  
 Only $1 cheaper  Not that much of a loss.
  


pastapipo said:


> Thanks!


 
  
 You're welcome!


charliemotta said:


> Great price...does not ship to US


 
 Weird, but here is one that should ship to the US:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-1-Male-to-2-3-4-5-Female-Port-Cable-3-5mm-Headphone-Earphone-Audio-Splitter-/361008885699?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&var=&hash=item540dce6fc3


----------



## Pastapipo

Received a new cheap DAC/AMP today: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PCM2706-Completed-in-Case-USB-DAC-Coaxial-Headphone-Amplifier-WLX/1793800882.html
 Excellent product. Natural, Highly detailed, good positioning.
  
 A/B to the LG G2, this DAC sounds a bit less bassy. But I can't hear any more differences.
 A/B ing to the Muse X5, this DAC sounds slightly more bassy, also the DAC seems to have more output power than the X5.
  
 I just got the DAC/AMP today, so can't say that much about it yet, but I would recommend it to everyone for the price paid ($15)


----------



## Midgetguy

Penon IEM would be pretty low priority as well, I just forgot to get one to try out while buying my Havis. Probably will buy something at some point in the future though so I'll try to remember to add those to the order. What I've gathered so far is pretty good quality for $10, while quite a heavy emphasis on bass. I wouldn't be too against them so long as they aren't way too much since I use my IEMs on the go and when they don't offer enough bass, there's just not enough impact to get through all the bumps and vibrations of movement; even the least microphonic IEMs get some amount of noise from movement and vibration.


----------



## Hisoundfi

midgetguy said:


> Penon IEM would be pretty low priority as well, I just forgot to get one to try out while buying my Havis. Probably will buy something at some point in the future though so I'll try to remember to add those to the order. What I've gathered so far is pretty good quality for $10, while quite a heavy emphasis on bass. I wouldn't be too against them so long as they aren't way too much since I use my IEMs on the go and when they don't offer enough bass, there's just not enough impact to get through all the bumps and vibrations of movement; even the least microphonic IEMs get some amount of noise from movement and vibration.


That can all be resolved by looping them over the ear.


----------



## Hisoundfi

miyaichi said:


> I got the first one. But unfortunately they send me one with a defective contact, I can only use it in an unnatural position. And when I move it a teeny-tiny bit it starts to get weird signals...


Got the rosin core and soldering iron out this morning. It's a bad solder job they did on one of the terminals. I cut the wire an inch back, removed the old connection and wire and started over. 

It was a huge PITA for me. I was dumb and didn't mark the cables. It's actually some very nice cable though. There's no memory wire, it's the Super thick copper strands that give the wire it's bendability. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Kamakahah

hisoundfi said:


> Got the rosin core and soldering iron out this morning. It's a bad solder job they did on one of the terminals. I cut the wire an inch back, removed the old connection and wire and started over.
> 
> It was a huge PITA for me. I was dumb and didn't mark the cables. It's actually some very nice cable though. There's no memory wire, it's the Super thick copper strands that give the wire it's bendability.
> 
> Hope this helps




That is usually the case with cables that sell cheap. Either the parts or soldering job suffers. Not always, but time is money and for $6 I wouldn't expect them to spend much time on QC and finish. Still a great deal - Especially if you have the time to redo the soldering and clean it to prevent corrosion.

Normally thicker cable less flexible than thin cable when they are identical otherwise. The benefit of the thicker or higher strand count (if that is the case) is durability due to less chance of breaking. 


For a burn in station I use a 4-channel amplifier instead of a splitter so I can have different levels set. My different headphones and IEMs all have various sensitivities and I wouldn't want to mess up one of the more sensitive ones.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> "Just a few more hours and these babiesare going to sound awesomesauce!"


 
  
 Some more burn-in info I posted in DGS100 thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/733597/dgs100-appreciation-thread-the-game-changing-budget-fi-two-way-hybrid-universal-iem/255#post_10877603


----------



## Hisoundfi

Anyone who quoted me on page 504 through, where Idropped a hint about a pparticular site that isn't allowed to be mentioned, please erase my comment hinting who it was. I wasn't aware of the posting guidelines on this and I don't want to go against them. Thanks


----------



## michele009

hisoundfi said:


> Anyone who quoted me on page 504 through, where Idropped a hint about a pparticular site that isn't allowed to be mentioned, please erase my comment hinting who it was. I wasn't aware of the posting guidelines on this and I don't want to go against them. Thanks


 
 Done.


----------



## Midgetguy

hisoundfi said:


> That can all be resolved by looping them over the ear.


 
 Not in my experience, but mine obviously would be different from others. If they're really good, it'll get rid of most of it. My personal favorites are the VSonic GR06; they pass my "scooter riding" test handily compared to all the others I've tried. Extremely surprising to me was how badly the Shure SE215s did! They were by far the worst, though I'm not sure why. I have a feeling that memory style wiring just isn't for me; I'd rather use over-ear guides or standard cables and just let gravity do the work. I threw the Xiaomi Piston 2s in the over-ear guides from my VSonics and they fared quite well also. In any case, my music choices favor more bass-heavy IEMs anyway. Just something about that satisfyingly resounding and smooth low tone


----------



## altrunox

So I`m between the Takstar HI 2050 or mine Superlux HD681 Evo for classic music, it`ll be a present for my grand father...
  
 Any other options for around US$50?


----------



## 1clearhead

altrunox said:


> So I`m between the Takstar HI 2050 or mine Superlux HD681 Evo for classic music, it`ll be a present for my grand father...
> 
> Any other options for around US$50?


 
  
 Takstar TS-600 (silver), or TS-610 (black).
  
 .....life-like vocals and open soundstage.


----------



## phillipwareham

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40787305331&ali_refid=a3_420435_1006:1102853563:6:%B6%FA%B7%C5:f2bff56cfcfd904a3a2d16f87da6b14c&ali_trackid=1_f2bff56cfcfd904a3a2d16f87da6b14c&spm=a230r.1.0.0.s0Xp1u
  
 Just noticed this apparently new mini headphone amp on taobao. Looks cheap and simple, which I should be for $9US.


----------



## sujitsky

Does taobao ship to the US?


----------



## twister6

New Foam tips now available on Penonaudio!!!
  
 I can't find my original post from a few days ago where I mentioned about how much I liked those DGS100 foam tips, as well as VSonic new VSD3/S tips.  Well, what do ya know, just checked Newest Products page on Penonaudio and they added exactly those tips for sale.
  
 A set of DGS100 tips (actually compatible with a lot of other IEMs), $9 for S/M/L: http://penonaudio.com/Black%20-Soft-Foam-Eartips-(SML)
 A set of VSonic Foam eartips (those are longer, better for high frequency attenuation), $7.50 for two pairs: http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-Soft-Foam-EarTips


----------



## clee290

sujitsky said:


> Does taobao ship to the US?


 
 You'll have to use a middleman-type service such as MisterTao to order from TaoBao.


----------



## vlenbo

I hate you peter, twister, and dsnuts.
  
 I am ordering the cayin tomorrow. That deal is too good to pass up.


----------



## Wokei

vlenbo said:


> I hate you peter, twister, and dsnuts.
> 
> I am ordering the cayin tomorrow. That deal is too good to pass up.






Boo...hoo....no Havi..Lol


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> I hate you peter, twister, and dsnuts.
> 
> I am ordering the cayin tomorrow. That deal is too good to pass up.


 

 ^
 ehhh wrong thread???
... just wanna add insult to injury is alls. hoho


----------



## vlenbo

wokei said:


> Boo...hoo....no Havi..Lol


 
  
 I know. I hate it, buy the cayin got to me first. Besides, I need an amp foremost, do I not? I think the havis will be worth waiting, since this amp will help me test the soundstage theory with my ckr. If it is indeed true, then I am not wasting time to purchase the havi since I will have enough money by then.


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ehhh wrong thread???
> ... just wanna add insult to injury is alls. hoho


 
 I thought it was a chinese company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Say what????
  
 FFFING JEEZE.
  
  
 If you do not enjoy t hem, I'd rather buy it from you. Trade for an xba-h3?  I actually might sell it later on, I do not find much use of it anymore.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> I know. I hate it, buy the cayin got to me first. Besides, I need an amp foremost, do I not? I think the havis will be worth waiting, since this amp will help me test the soundstage theory with my ckr. If it is indeed true, then I am not wasting time to purchase the havi since I will have enough money by then.
> I thought it was a chinese company.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Oh but i already have those H3s in my ears as i type hooked into the Cayins. 
  
 HA! You REALLY think i was gonna wait on you??? : P
  
 You snooze you lose, dem H3 prices are free falling.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Oh but i already have those H3s in my ears as i type hooked into the Cayins.
> 
> HA! You REALLY think i was gonna wait on you??? : P
> ...


 
 Fine, then just provide impressions of those Cayins please, or I will explode with fury against you.
  
  
 Since you already have those PHAT iems, and the sound quality along with it. I should sell them asap, but I feel like I'll regret it, lol.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Fine, then just provide impressions of those Cayins please, or I will explode with fury against you.
> 
> 
> Since you already have those PHAT iems, and the sound quality along with it. I should sell them asap, but I feel like I'll regret it, lol.


 

 ^
 Welp if you are gonna sell you better do it quick cuz it's at $180 shipped used-mint, so your might be at $150 tops if you hold on to them for longer tbh.
  
 Will see how those new Sonys go though. :  )


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp if you are gonna sell you better do it quick cuz it's at $180 shipped used-mint, so your might be at $150 tops if you hold on to them for longer tbh.
> 
> Will see how those new Sonys go though. :  )


 
 Not in amazon. >: )
  
 I do not have any hope for the new sonys. Just the thin housed sony bas. The huge z-5 can kiss my butt.
  
  
 The a3 might be worth it, but I will be extremely cynical.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Not in amazon. >: )
> 
> I do not have any hope for the new sonys. Just the thin housed sony bas. The huge z-5 can kiss my butt.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 It's understandable since the prices seems so nutso...... but compared to the CRAZY high prices of other gears in general these days, those new Sonys are actually competitively priced. LMAO
  
 So if they can actually perform then it might not be as bad as a deal as all the other options that are out there these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Guess everyone is going nutso with their prices, hence why we are tryin' to dig deep into the budget-fi arena and found us some sonic gems and why this and the discovery thread exists. LoL


----------



## altrunox

So one question for @twister6 or anyone else who has one or moar of the IEM`s below...
  
 I have the VSD3S, SHE3590, and T1-E, B3 Pro 1, Piston, KZ ED, KZ ES are coming...
 And as soon as the VSD5 be released I`ll grab one, for sure.
  
 So I have a nice set of IEM, but there`s one other IEM that makes me think about it a lot...
  
 When I was starting to look at head-fi, I was searching for a super cheap IEM, and so I got my SHE3590, althought I decided to upgrade and them I found the Tenore and the KC06, althought after reading about the QC issues with the Tenores I forgot about them (shipping to Brazil is super slow, so I would hate the ideia of shipping the item back) and then the Ostry remained.
  
 Althought Vsonic released the VSD3S so I grabbed them for a nice price on LMUE on the pre-order, them the Havi hype started and I got one, and again a new hype, this time the T1-E and so I got one too, got another Piston (I gave my last one as a gift) for answering calls and the cheap KZ just for fun.
  
 So the time has passed and I haven`t bough them! Schiit! They should have been my first buy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My question is, are they still worth to me?
 The KC06 or KC06A? (my question is about the sound, since I can get them for almost the same price)
  
 I`m kind of worried that the KC06 may sound too similar to mine VSD3S, and that the KC06A may sound too similar to mine T1-E...


----------



## ZapX629

I have the KC06 and the VSD3S and don't find them all that similar. Mids are more forward on the KC06 and VSD3S has a more 3D soundstage. Both have nice separation and good detail for their price. KC06 is more sensitive. I prefer the VSD3S to the KC06 overall. One gripe I have about the KC06 is that it doesn't feel like it has a good seal even when it does because of the venting and poor isolation. If you want to have the whole collection of budget IEMs, you could get them, but I feel like you aren't missing anything with what you have.


----------



## pat1984

I have the KC06, VSD3S and the B3 pro 1 and actually love the KC06 quite a bit more than the other two unamped. The KC06 has got awesome mids and the treble is not harsh like the VSD3S. The B3 is great with an amp but directly out of my phone the KC06 is really good. Although now that I have the Altone 200, its the one getting all the love. They are like tuned perfectly to my preferences, with my only gripe being that the mids are not as good as the KC06. I know I may be making you more confused but with so many great IEMs its really a matter of which sound signature suits you the most.
  
 P.S. you may also want to look at the DGS100 with all the hype its getting.


----------



## altrunox

Ah, no DGS100 or any other IEM, if people keep saying that they are really similar I'll just get the VSD5. But I'm starting to think that the KC06A is kind of more diferent than KC06 compared with my others IEMs. 
Anyway I'll wait for some more opinions.


----------



## bhazard

I shipped out my XE-800 to Hisound today. Should be another good impression, as I think these are slightly better than the GR07BE.


----------



## twister6

@altrunox :As you know, nothing sounds "absolutely" similar.  Even headphones with a similar sound signature will have little nuances that will make one sound more pleasant to your ears than the other.  I'm very picky about upper mids, sometime find a pair that I think sounds perfect, enjoy it, and then get another pair of IEMs that make this original pair sound awful in comparison.
  
 I was really enjoying KC06A until I got VSD3, a lot of similarities in aggressive low end, but upper mids in 3 sounds better and I also like soundstage improvement in VSonic.  In a similar category, you have T1E where bass and soundstage are great, but mids are not as refined.  So, personally I would pick VSD3 out of these three.
  
 KC06 are great, but mids were a bit thin for my taste, so I prefer VSD3S over it.  Also, a general comment about Ostry's, they have fantastic design and probably one of the few IEMs I can fall asleep with comfortably, but also a lot of people have an issue with a seal (though not me personally, using UE900 x-large silicon tips with it), and their soundstage depth is lacking.
  
 Ostry's are great, but they might be a bit redundant in your setup, overlapping with some of the other headphones.  If you an audiophile or just a headphone enthusiast - they make an excellent addition to your collection.  But if you are on a budget, perhaps wait for something new.  VSonic raised their bar pretty high with a sound quality, design, and removable cables (where the latest batch of VSD3 and VSD3S have an improved mmcx connector).  That's why we keep bringing up VSD5 (is that supposed to be a basshead IEM?), and of course all eyes are on VSD7.  I would recommend saving some money and waiting to see what's going to be released before x-mas.  Then, pick'n'choose!
  
 Also, don't forget, we all chase IEMs train, and often forget about DAPs and Amps.  As I mentioned in my original X5 review, getting a proper source will make you re-discover your headphones all over again


----------



## twister6

Oh my, just saw a first promo video for Cayin N6 (thanks to @kova4a for the link in the other thread!!!!!!!)
  
 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzgyODcwMDc2.html
  
 Though a beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I think they just took sexy to the whole new level!!!  Damn, and a scrolling wheel too!!!  My guess, it will most likely surpass majority of sub $500-$600 DAPs in sound quality; wonder if it will give lower AK models a run for their money as well.  Also, though I like flexibility of X1/X5 scrolling wheel, this looks like it could provide a more precise control.


----------



## altrunox

@twister6  thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So I'll forget my original buy, that's funny, maybe someday I get them, just for fun. So VSD5 will be my last IEM, this year of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah, DAP is important too, I have a Philips SoundDot, meh qualidade, but got these really cheap, there's also a Sansa Clip+ incoming, and I should get the Fiio X1 soon or maybe that ultra sexy new walkman, if the price goes lower...


----------



## indieman

altrunox said:


> or maybe that ultra sexy new walkman, if the price goes lower...




+1


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> @altrunox
> :As you know, nothing sounds "absolutely" similar.  Even headphones with a similar sound signature will have little nuances that will make one sound more pleasant to your ears than the other.  I'm very picky about upper mids, sometime find a pair that I think sounds perfect, enjoy it, and then get another pair of IEMs that make this original pair sound awful in comparison.
> 
> I was really enjoying KC06A until I got VSD3, a lot of similarities in aggressive low end, but upper mids in 3 sounds better and I also like soundstage improvement in VSonic.  In a similar category, you have T1E where bass and soundstage are great, but mids are not as refined.  So, personally I would pick VSD3 out of these three.
> ...


 but if i have a god dac and amp my smartphone will be only an storage unit right? the sound will depend only about the quality of dac and amp? maybe better than a dap so expensive?


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> but if i have a god dac and amp my smartphone will be only an storage unit right? the sound will depend only about the quality of dac and amp? maybe better than a dap so expensive?


 
  
 True.  Of course, for purity you want to take everything else that has nothing to do with audio from your phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's why people get a dedicated DAP or as a compromise - Android DAP.  But when you are dealing with your phone, your best bet is to get HiFimeDIY Sabre Android DAC ($30: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=124) and something like Cyain C5 amp ($130-$160) or even a cheap decent amp like FiiO E11k ($60).  This way you still have your phone with everything else that comes with it, and you have a clean DAC and quality amp to "purify" your sound!  Something like FiiO E18 is convenient since it combines OTG  DAC and Amp in one, but comparing it to dedicated amps like E11k or C5 - you realize that it's not the best amp.


----------



## jdog

Here is yet another budget in-ear headphone that some of you all may be interested in.  This IEM pairs very well with my Xuelin iHiFi 770, and I do not use an amplifier with them.  They are a DIY version of the Sennheiser ie-800.  I purchased the headphones from Dasetn (http://www.dasetn.com/ie800-mod-diy-perfect-customised-version_p3328.html?zenid=4c454aa29b9c7a421dcde416d673f681) for US $45 and the cost includes shipping (and a pair of DIY earbuds was included for free).  I have never heard the actual Sennheiser ie-800, but these sound awfully good in my opinion, esp if one considers the price of the actual Sennheiser product (~ US  $800.00).  In any event, Dasetn makes it clear that this DIY version of the ie-800 is their own in-house version, and they do not try to pass it off as the authentic Sennheiser product.  Out of the package (which includes several sets of eartips, a shirt clip, storage case and the free DIY earbud), I thought the Dasetn version was a bit bass heavy, but many who own the authentic ie-800 also feel it is a bit bass heavy. I've now put my DIY version through about 15 hrs of use and the bass has settled down quite a bit.  There is still plenty of bass, but it is well-controlled and not intrusive.  These earphones have a nice warm sound quality overall and vocals, pianos and guitars really shine through.  The treble is very nice, no sibilance. Dasetn claims that their sound testing shows peaks at 2k, 5k, and 10k. They have a very nice soundstage and instrument placement is quite good.  Detail and clarity are both very nice.  The casings for the earphones appear to be ceramic (just like the authentic) and are about 1/2 the size of the casings on the TTPOD T1E.  The cables are supple and pliable, yet sturdy.  Although I still prefer the Ostry KC06 with my iHiFi 960, of all my other current IEMs (TTPOD T1E, Penon Audio, Zero Audio Tenore, Westone 2, Coolcore V2, Ostry KC06, and Brainwavz M2), I strongly prefer the Dasetn DIY ie-800 with the iHiFi 770.  Given the price, the overall sound quality, the casing size and the supple/pliable cables, I personally feel these DIY ie-800's are a better bargain than the TTPOD T1E, but I realize that some will prefer the T1E.  Anyway, just another (of several) very nice IEMs to be aware of....


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jdog said:


> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is yet another budget in-ear headphone that some of you all may be interested in.  This IEM pairs very well with my Xuelin iHiFi 770, and I do not use an amplifier with them.  They are a DIY version of the Sennheiser ie-800.  I purchased the headphones from Dasetn (http://www.dasetn.com/ie800-mod-diy-perfect-customised-version_p3328.html?zenid=4c454aa29b9c7a421dcde416d673f681) for US $45 and the cost includes shipping (and a pair of DIY earbuds was included for free).  I have never heard the actual Sennheiser ie-800, but these sound awfully good in my opinion, esp if one considers the price of the actual Sennheiser product (~ US  $800.00).  In any event, Dasetn makes it clear that this DIY version of the ie-800 is their own in-house version, and they do not try to pass it off as the authentic Sennheiser product.  Out of the package (which includes several sets of eartips, a shirt clip, storage case and the free DIY earbud), I thought the Dasetn version was a bit bass heavy, but many who own the authentic ie-800 also feel it is a bit bass heavy. I've now put my DIY version through about 15 hrs of use and the bass has settled down quite a bit.  There is still plenty of bass, but it is well-controlled and not intrusive.  These earphones have a nice warm sound quality overall and vocals, pianos and guitars really shine through.  The treble is very nice, no sibilance. Dasetn claims that their sound testing shows peaks at 2k, 5k, and 10k. They have a very nice soundstage and instrument placement is quite good.  Detail and clarity are both very nice.  The casings for the earphones appear to be ceramic (just like the authentic) and are about 1/2 the size of the casings on the TTPOD T1E.  The cables are supple and pliable, yet sturdy.  Although I still prefer the Ostry KC06 with my iHiFi 960, of all my other current IEMs (TTPOD T1E, Penon Audio, Zero Audio Tenore, Westone 2, Coolcore V2, Ostry KC06, and Brainwavz M2), I strongly prefer the Dasetn DIY ie-800 with the iHiFi 770.  Given the price, the overall sound quality, the casing size and the supple/pliable cables, I personally feel these DIY ie-800's are a better bargain than the TTPOD T1E, but I realize that some will prefer the T1E.  Anyway, just another (of several) very nice IEMs to be aware of....


 
 Huh...for some reason, I recall reading about that here several pages back.


----------



## TPGsanti

jdog said:


> Here is yet another budget in-ear headphone that some of you all may be interested in.  This IEM pairs very well with my Xuelin iHiFi 770, and I do not use an amplifier with them.  They are a DIY version of the Sennheiser ie-800.  I purchased the headphones from Dasetn (http://www.dasetn.com/ie800-mod-diy-perfect-customised-version_p3328.html?zenid=4c454aa29b9c7a421dcde416d673f681) for US $45 and the cost includes shipping (and a pair of DIY earbuds was included for free).  I have never heard the actual Sennheiser ie-800, but these sound awfully good in my opinion, esp if one considers the price of the actual Sennheiser product (~ US  $800.00).  In any event, Dasetn makes it clear that this DIY version of the ie-800 is their own in-house version, and they do not try to pass it off as the authentic Sennheiser product.  Out of the package (which includes several sets of eartips, a shirt clip, storage case and the free DIY earbud), I thought the Dasetn version was a bit bass heavy, but many who own the authentic ie-800 also feel it is a bit bass heavy. I've now put my DIY version through about 15 hrs of use and the bass has settled down quite a bit.  There is still plenty of bass, but it is well-controlled and not intrusive.  These earphones have a nice warm sound quality overall and vocals, pianos and guitars really shine through.  The treble is very nice, no sibilance. Dasetn claims that their sound testing shows peaks at 2k, 5k, and 10k. They have a very nice soundstage and instrument placement is quite good.  Detail and clarity are both very nice.  The casings for the earphones appear to be ceramic (just like the authentic) and are about 1/2 the size of the casings on the TTPOD T1E.  The cables are supple and pliable, yet sturdy.  Although I still prefer the Ostry KC06 with my iHiFi 960, of all my other current IEMs (TTPOD T1E, Penon Audio, Zero Audio Tenore, Westone 2, Coolcore V2, Ostry KC06, and Brainwavz M2), I strongly prefer the Dasetn DIY ie-800 with the iHiFi 770.  Given the price, the overall sound quality, the casing size and the supple/pliable cables, I personally feel these DIY ie-800's are a better bargain than the TTPOD T1E, but I realize that some will prefer the T1E.  Anyway, just another (of several) very nice IEMs to be aware of....




Would like to see this compared with the IE-800's.


----------



## jdog

thatBeatsguy,
  
 My apologies if someone else has already posted on the Dasetn DIY ie-800.  I did a forum search before I posted and did not find anything, but I must admit that this is a pretty long thread so I could have missed an earlier post.  In any event, if someone else has already brought attention to this specific IEM, then just consider my post as another "mini-review".  One major reason I posted was to specifically point out that I had purchased my ie-800's from Dasetn.  There appear to be several DIY versions of the ie-800 on Aliexpress and other sites, so I felt it was important to let people know that Dasetn is a "good source" for anyone that might be looking into buying one of these earphones.  By the way, if there is an earlier post on the Dasetn DIY ie-800, please direct me to the post so I can read that person's impressions.  Thanks.
  
 ,


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jdog said:


> thatBeatsguy,
> 
> My apologies if someone else has already posted on the Dasetn DIY ie-800.  I did a forum search before I posted and did not find anything, but I must admit that this is a pretty long thread so I could have missed an earlier post.  In any event, if someone else has already brought attention to this specific IEM, then just consider my post as another "mini-review".  One major reason I posted was to specifically point out that I had purchased my ie-800's from Dasetn.  There appear to be several DIY versions of the ie-800 on Aliexpress and other sites, so I felt it was important to let people know that Dasetn is a "good source" for anyone that might be looking into buying one of these earphones.  By the way, if there is an earlier post on the Dasetn DIY ie-800, please direct me to the post so I can read that person's impressions.  Thanks.
> 
> ,


 
 No need to apologize. I really don't see the need for you to apologize over just a minute detail. That, or maybe you're
 As for the other post, I really don't see how I could pick out a needle from a haystack, but you really didn't need to fuss over something like that. Seriously. No worries.


----------



## Pastapipo

Dayum! Just received the Takstar pro 80 and these things sound incredible!
 Very flat with a bass that delivers when called upon. This bass reaches extraordinary deep, mids and highs sound very clear and oh so detailed. Just have them for 1 hour and I love them already.
 Thanks @peter123, @spurxiii, @bhazard and others for recommending these!


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Dayum! Just received the Takstar pro 80 and these things sound incredible!
> Very flat with a bass that delivers when called upon. This bass reaches extraordinary deep, mids and highs sound very clear and oh so detailed. Just have them for 1 hour and I love them already.
> Thanks @peter123, @spurxiii, @bhazard and others for recommending these!


----------



## indieman

pastapipo said:


> Dayum! Just received the Takstar pro 80 and these things sound incredible!
> Very flat with a bass that delivers when called upon. This bass reaches extraordinary deep, mids and highs sound very clear and oh so detailed. Just have them for 1 hour and I love them already.
> Thanks @peter123
> , @spurxiii
> ...




Dangittdangittdangitt!
Have the Gemini version sitting in my amazon cart with some hm5 pads too...
Don't need to spend more money!!!
Arrrrrgh!


----------



## spurxiii

pastapipo said:


> Dayum! Just received the Takstar pro 80 and these things sound incredible!
> Very flat with a bass that delivers when called upon. This bass reaches extraordinary deep, mids and highs sound very clear and oh so detailed. Just have them for 1 hour and I love them already.
> Thanks @peter123, @spurxiii, @bhazard and others for recommending these!


 
 You're welcome. Now enjoy it and grab the HM5 pads later for the added isolation comfort and SQ


----------



## DJScope

pastapipo said:


> Dayum! Just received the Takstar pro 80 and these things sound incredible!
> Very flat with a bass that delivers when called upon. This bass reaches extraordinary deep, mids and highs sound very clear and oh so detailed. Just have them for 1 hour and I love them already.
> Thanks @peter123, @spurxiii, @bhazard and others for recommending these!


 
  
 You think they're good now. Wait till you get them HM5 pads...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Takstar hi2050 came in today. 

Right out of the box, I'm really impressed with the build quality and comfort of these things. 

Sound is good. Detailed and a lot flatter and balanced than I thought they would be. There's not as much sub bass or low end extension as I usually prefer, but that was kind of expected knowing that these are open back cans. Also, they are a little bright for my taste. They seem to get overwhelmed and congested with complex sound passages. 

The sound signature and tuning kind of reminds me of the original ostry kc06. 

Let's see what some play time does with these. I'm hoping that a few hours of exercising these drivers will reveal a little more on the bottom end and maybe tame the top end. 

I'll keep you guys posted. 

bhazard was right on the sound. I think my taste in preferred signatures are similar to his. 

I will say though, build quality alone these are more than worth the money I paid for them.


----------



## bhazard

You've got the XE800 coming. You'll be fine.


----------



## robervaul

Receives this message of Lend Me UR Ears in my facebook: The eta for VSD5 and VSD7 is next month. Let's hope that they do not delay it anymore (fingers crossed).


----------



## Gandroid

This looks like vsd3s:
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.4.T4uB3T&id=41219200768&scm=1007.10115.1443.0&pvid=2383d2b5-5c4b-49ba-9c63-9103b08c97b6


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> You think they're good now. Wait till you get them HM5 pads...



+1 



gandroid said:


> This looks like vsd3s:
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.4.T4uB3T&id=41219200768&scm=1007.10115.1443.0&pvid=2383d2b5-5c4b-49ba-9c63-9103b08c97b6




Eh, no????



phanhan said:


> Still slightly confused does that mean if you open up a Phillips citiscape it would be the same inside as the one above.




I'm more than slightly confused


----------



## lynx121

Can anyone comment on the build quality of kz-edse? I'm about to sell t1e and want to replace them as my workout iems. I just can't seem to get a proper seal with them.


----------



## Wokei

lynx121 said:


> Can anyone comment on the build quality of kz-edse? I'm about to sell t1e and want to replace them as my workout iems. I just can't seem to get a proper seal with them.




Much better than some 100$ or more iem...for the price...no brainer..get it


----------



## lynx121

wokei said:


> Much better than some 100$ or more iem...for the price...no brainer..get it


 
 Thanks. Pulled the trigger and bought the bundle with kz-ed1 with mic, going to gift them to my father. Now for the ed1, any comments?


----------



## Wokei

lynx121 said:


> Thanks. Pulled the trigger and bought the bundle with kz-ed1 with mic, going to gift them to my father. Now for the ed1, any comments?




To me...ED1 is wee bit brighter with vocal more upfront with good sub bass...good one too...diff sound Sig...cheaper than lunch...Lol


----------



## lynx121

wokei said:


> To me...ED1 is wee bit brighter with vocal more upfront with good sub bass...good one too...diff sound Sig...cheaper than lunch...Lol


 
 Thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway, are you going to jump on the DGS100 train? $80 for a hybrid iem is really tempting.


----------



## Wokei

lynx121 said:


> Thanks again  . Anyway, are you going to jump on the DGS100 train? $80 for a hybrid iem is really tempting.




Wish me could...this 2 months been crazy...buying spree...clean me out...Lol...Me done for now...haha


----------



## lynx121

wokei said:


> Wish me could...this 2 months been crazy...buying spree...clean me out...Lol...Me done for now...haha


 
 Can't blame you. Every month there's always a new hypetrain, especially the ones started by a transdimensional space goat


----------



## Wokei

lynx121 said:


> Can't blame you. Every month there's always a new hypetrain, especially the ones started by a transdimensional space goat




Unless me strike the lottery jackpot or me going koo koo ....he no longer space goat ..he be DGS100's Master ...lol


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Takstar hi2050 came in today.
> 
> Right out of the box, I'm really impressed with the build quality and comfort of these things.
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder how these would compare to Takstar Pro80's and the Somic 463. Both in the same price range but Somic 463 being semi- open like the Takstar hi2050's.


----------



## Hisoundfi

lynx121 said:


> Can't blame you. Every month there's always a new hypetrain, especially the ones started by a transdimensional space goat


muahahaha!


----------



## Waqar

robervaul said:


> Receives this message
> 
> of
> [COLOR=3B5998]Lend Me UR Ears[/COLOR] in my facebook: [COLOR=141823]The eta for VSD5 and VSD7 is next month. Let's hope that they do not delay it anymore (fingers crossed).[/COLOR]




Ohh, I cant wait for the VSD7.


----------



## bhazard

Gotta wait for VSD5/7 impressions. Low on funds for awhile.


----------



## lynx121

Hey guys, I'm planning to sell my t1e then buy the vsd3/vsd3s. Is the sound quality of vsd3s nearly the same as gr07be? If it is, then I would buy the vsd3. I also plan to sell my kc06a, as I'm really not satisfied on its isolation, then buy the dgs100. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ZapX629

lynx121 said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to sell my t1e then buy the vsd3/vsd3s. Is the sound quality of vsd3s nearly the same as gr07be? If it is, then I would buy the vsd3. I also plan to sell my kc06a, as I'm really not satisfied on its isolation, then buy the dgs100. Any advice would be appreciated.


 
 VSD3S has less bass, less tight bass, more relaxed/recessed mids, harsher upper treble, and less wide soundstage. Imaging is a little deeper than the GR07BE, more circular than oval shaped, but not as wide. It's a noticeable difference and more laid back than the GR07. The VSD3S is excellent for its price, but it just can't stand up to the GR07.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lynx121 said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to sell my t1e then buy the vsd3/vsd3s. Is the sound quality of vsd3s nearly the same as gr07be? If it is, then I would buy the vsd3. I also plan to sell my kc06a, as I'm really not satisfied on its isolation, then buy the dgs100. Any advice would be appreciated.




VSD3S is awesome, natural, rich in detail and especially grand from Colourfly C3. 

What would you say if I told you.... 

I put all my other gear away for now and just use the VSD3S / C3 combo because I feel the two pieces of gear alone provide enough of everything I seek for my listening experience. 

In short they sound like a brother or sister to GR07 (which I own) very similar gene pool. My GR07 are put away because VSD3S gets the job done. I can see some people liking them even more than GR07BE (for different reasons)


----------



## peter123

Sorry guys but 

Geek Out720>Cayin C5>Modded Fostex T50RP 

has put me in audio nirvana. I'll speak to you guys in a couple of years


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Sorry guys but
> 
> Geek Out720>Cayin C5>Modded Fostex T50RP
> 
> has put me in audio nirvana. I'll speak to you guys in a couple of years


 
  
 I'm hoping for the same when N6 is released, pairing it up with HP150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Spent the last few days listening to E10k>HP150, and I was glued to my laptop!!!  It was a nice break from IEMs.


----------



## uncola

Peter so the 750mW from the geek out is not as good as the 800mW from the cayin c5?  interesting.  I wonder if that's because the battery is less noisy than the usb power feeding the geek out.
 edit: or maybe the cayin c5 just has bigger better components since it's bigger than the geek out and totally dedicated to the amp.  you should post a side by side picture and comparison of sound!


----------



## peter123

uncola said:


> Peter so the 750mW from the geek out is not as good as the 800mW from the cayin c5?  interesting.  I wonder if that's because the battery is less noisy than the usb power feeding the geek out.
> edit: or maybe the cayin c5 just has bigger better components since it's bigger than the geek out and totally dedicated to the amp.  you should post a side by side picture and comparison of sound!




The GO offers 720mW @16 ohm and the C5 800mW @32 ohm.

That being said both of them has enough power for both my DT880/600 and the modded T50RP (these two actually seem to have pretty similar power requirements).

They do have slightly different sound though and I personally prefer the C5 since I found it sounding a little bit more unforced and distinct. I have no clue if this is due to more power or something else. 

They're both excellent units though.


----------



## Pastapipo

A day after the Takstar pro 80, I received the Geeya HP-001.
  
 I was going to place the beevo drivers in these headphones, but I think I might have stumbled upon the new king of the ultra budget. 
  
 These things sound incredible. 
 Very flat and balanced. a bit less bass than the Takstar, a bit less detail, Less soundstage. But nothing less than spectacular for $12.
 If the Takstar is a 10, the Geeya is a 7,5 and the Beevo is a 4.
  
 The replaceable cable and the microphone with control button are a huge plus. The cheap package is a bit less amazing.
 If you have some spare cash laying around, just buy these and let me know if my impressions are right.


----------



## indieman

Link plz


----------



## peter123

indieman said:


> Link plz




It's already there


----------



## altrunox

pastapipo said:


> A day after the Takstar pro 80, I received the Geeya HP-001.
> 
> I was going to place the beevo drivers in these headphones, but I think I might have stumbled upon the new king of the ultra budget.
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL, really?
 Aren`t you drunk or anything like that?
 I may get one for gift, yeah, gift


----------



## Pastapipo

altrunox said:


> LOL, really?
> Aren`t you drunk or anything like that?
> I may get one for gift, yeah, gift




I'm very often druk, but not at the moment. 
Ok, maybe it's a 7,2 because the takstar are really good. But then again, $12 for these things is nothing. 
Yeah, Christmas is coming, make sure you've ordered your "gifts"


----------



## spurxiii

pastapipo said:


> I'm very often druk, but not at the moment.
> Ok, maybe it's a 7,2 because the takstar are really good. But then again, $12 for these things is nothing.
> Yeah, Christmas is coming, make sure you've ordered your "gifts"




Alcohol improves SQ by 30%


----------



## lynx121

ZapX629, H20Fidelity From how you described vsd3s, I think my brainwavz b2 can do a job better for me.
  
 Edit: I'm trying to cover different sound signatures as my taste for music can really be random.


----------



## Charliemotta

altrunox said:


> LOL, really?
> Aren`t you drunk or anything like that?
> I may get one for gift, yeah, gift


 
 Even better than the Beevo BV-HM700's


----------



## indieman

Been looking for a pair of beat around cans with replaceable cable so I can make a short interconnect to my clip zip and not have long cable getting in the way... These are red to boot! Thanks man!


----------



## pat1984

I ordered the KZ ED SE but I see that they have a balanced four plug. Does it work with the regular headphone out of your DAP or Android phones? I am sorry if it has been asked before but I could not find it on this thread.


----------



## mochill

Yes work on normal Dap and phone


----------



## nmatheis

lynx121 said:


> ZapX629, H20Fidelity From how you described vsd3s, I think my brainwavz b2 can do a job better for me.
> 
> Edit: I'm trying to cover different sound signatures as my taste for music can really be random.




Whoa, whoa, whoa...

I've got FA DBA-02 which are very similar to B2. There's no way these are the all 'rounder that VSD3S is. DBA-02 / B2 are good for certain musical styles but rather poor for anything calling for more than a modest amount of bass, IMHO.


----------



## ZapX629

^I'd agree with this. B2 sound like a great IEM, but I don't think they're like a VSD3S. From what I understand the B2 is more of a bright, analytical phone. VSD3S is a chill, warm, do pretty much anything great type of phone. I didn't mean to put you off of it; at 40-50 bucks it's one of the best budget IEMs there is. I just meant next to the Gr07 it lags behind (it lists for <1/3 the price).


----------



## nmatheis

Yes, B2 will be more analytical. Quite detailed but not so much fun.


----------



## lynx121

It looks like I exaggerated the "less bass, harsh treble" signature. Still, signature wise its close to gr07be, so vsd3s is out of the list as buying it will be redundant. What I'm looking for now is an iem with punchy bass. How does the vsd3 compare to kc06a in terms of isolation, comfort, and sound signature?


----------



## pat1984

The altone 200 has a really punchy bass but the bass quantity is not that big. Also the treble may be a little too much for some, though for me its perfect.


----------



## nehcrow

h20fidelity said:


> VSD3S is awesome, natural, rich in detail and especially grand from Colourfly C3.
> 
> What would you say if I told you....
> 
> ...


 
 In what ways are the VSD3S better than the BE? I assume smoother treble?
 Could save me some money by going the cheaper route 
 I am getting the C3 very shortly so if the VSD3S is almost as good as the GR07BE out of the C3, I think I've found my backup pair of IEM's!


----------



## kadett

What are the best earphones till 30USD? Xiaomi Pistons 2? Thanks


----------



## munggo

twister6 said:


> Oh my, just saw a first promo video for Cayin N6 (thanks to @kova4a for the link in the other thread!!!!!!!)
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzgyODcwMDc2.html
> 
> Though a beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I think they just took sexy to the whole new level!!!  Damn, and a scrolling wheel too!!!  My guess, it will most likely surpass majority of sub $500-$600 DAPs in sound quality; wonder if it will give lower AK models a run for their money as well.  Also, though I like flexibility of X1/X5 scrolling wheel, this looks like it could provide a more precise control.


 
 Damn sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 When is the eta of this?


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

nehcrow said:


> In what ways are the VSD3S better than the BE? I assume smoother treble?
> Could save me some money by going the cheaper route
> I am getting the C3 very shortly so if the VSD3S is almost as good as the GR07BE out of the C3, I think I've found my backup pair of IEM's!


 
 I spend more time with my vsd3s  than my xe800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kadett said:


> What are the best earphones till 30USD? Xiaomi Pistons 2? Thanks


 
 If u your budget is around that I would strongly suggest you try ttpodEs. They are 36$ shipped from dx.com. If you want cheaper, can try out kz models. You should pm @Wokei 
 Goodluck


----------



## ZapX629

nehcrow said:


> In what ways are the VSD3S better than the BE? I assume smoother treble?
> Could save me some money by going the cheaper route
> I am getting the C3 very shortly so if the VSD3S is almost as good as the GR07BE out of the C3, I think I've found my backup pair of IEM's!


 
 The upper treble is more splashy, but the lower treble is smoother. VSD3S has more of a 3D image, with better depth and height. The upper mids, I would consider better than the BE but the lower mids are more laid back. They're a lot closer than the price would indicate, the GR07 just wins in terms of overall refinement and better control. If you're looking for a backup pair, with excellent imaging and clarity for the price, it's a no brainer for ~$50.


----------



## Hisoundfi

zapx629 said:


> The upper treble is more splashy, but the lower treble is smoother. VSD3S has more of a 3D image, with better depth and height. The upper mids, I would consider better than the BE but the lower mids are more laid back. They're a lot closer than the price would indicate, the GR07 just wins in terms of overall refinement and better control. If you're looking for a backup pair, with excellent imaging and clarity for the price, it's a no brainer for ~$50.


+1


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Need IEMs that isolate well, small enough to fit under a motorcycle helmet and will be great for listening to Pink Floyd. Any suggestions?

My budget is 100$.


----------



## mochill

Philips she3580 or she3590


----------



## H20Fidelity

nehcrow said:


> In what ways are the VSD3S better than the BE? I assume smoother treble?
> Could save me some money by going the cheaper route
> I am getting the C3 very shortly so if the VSD3S is almost as good as the GR07BE out of the C3, I think I've found my backup pair of IEM's!


 
  
 Well it depends. and maybe my post was taken slightly the wrong way here. The GR07 is clearly ahead or as you said "better" than VSD3S as Zap has stated. My meaning was VDS3S is just as enjoyable in 'other ways' and from a different angle. Nothing more. =)


----------



## Hisoundfi

hal rockwell said:


> Need IEMs that isolate well, small enough to fit under a motorcycle helmet and will be great for listening to Pink Floyd. Any suggestions?
> 
> My budget is 100$.


soundmagic e30, check them out.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> soundmagic e30, check them out.




Funny..E30 don't get much love...


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Funny..E30 don't get much love...


They are one of the most well ergonomically designed headphones I've ever seen, and sound very good. Balanced with complimenting sub bass.


----------



## aaDee

hisoundfi said:


> They are one of the most well ergonomically designed headphones I've ever seen, and sound very good. Balanced with complimenting sub bass.


 

 Yea,,I agree, they sound fantastic, very detailed. They sound bit amplified overall. Mids and highs are right on your face. They were my daily iems for quite long. But they are very tiny to fit properly in my big ears.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Xe800 is out for delivery. 

I'm done buying until the vsd7 is released 

I think


----------



## mochill

Unless sidy comes out with something awesome


----------



## yugopotamia

Heard vsd3 and 3s today. I think right now those are the best choice under $100.
  
 Have big hope for vsd5 and 7. When will it release? Or Vsonic just gonna derp it again? 1months from Vsonic means 1 year.


----------



## kova4a

yugopotamia said:


> Heard vsd3 and 3s today. I think right now those are the best choice under $100.
> 
> Have big hope for vsd5 and 7. When will it release? Or Vsonic just gonna derp it again? 1months from Vsonic means 1 year.


 
 Well, they were already delayed a year, so hopefully we'll see them next month - at least the vsd5 coz the vsd7 will have a limited release, so for us outside of China there might be no units left from the first batch. 
 And yeah, vsd3s is the best $37 I've spent on an iem and if I were on a limited budget I would grab a vsd3s and a colorfly c3 and wouldn't complain at all.


----------



## indieman

Question: Is the Monoprice mhp-839 the same as the 108323?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007SP2CO2?pc_redir=1411013878&robot_redir=1


----------



## Hisoundfi

Been rocking the GR07BE all day in anticipation of comparing it to my vivo xe800. 

Can Vivo's white warrior defeat V-sonic's black beast? We shall see...


----------



## Netforce

I've been rocking the xe800 so much lately, been getting so much listening in with them. Recently took a business trip to San Francisco with more than a couple of headphones but pretty much used the xe800 for like 80% of the trip. These guys rock


----------



## Hisoundfi

There's only one thing about the GR07BE I could ever fault and it was that the imaging was somewhat 2 dimensional. I'm hoping that the XE800 is able to take the accuracy and extension of the GR07BE and present it in a more 3 dimensional sound.


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> There's only one thing about the GR07BE I could ever fault and it was that the imaging was somewhat 2 dimensional. I'm hoping that the XE800 is able to take the accuracy and extension of the GR07BE and present it in a more 3 dimensional sound.


 
 People said it is similar in soundstage presentation.


----------



## clee290

Man, the GR07's are so awesome looking. Need to grab a pair one day..
  
 Oh, @Hisoundfi, does the silver part of your L16's headphone jacks unscrew easily? I received my L16 a few days ago and find it can get unscrewed pretty easily. Obviously I can just screw it back just as easily, but I was just wondering if it's normal.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

hisoundfi said:


> Been rocking the GR07BE all day in anticipation of comparing it to my vivo xe800.
> 
> Can Vivo's white warrior defeat V-sonic's black beast? We shall see...


 
  
 Presentation is the same, the XE800 does have a smoother treble than the Vsonics though.


----------



## shuggs

My humble ears perceive something extra to the xe800 soundstage over my longtime fav gr07be...





hisoundfi said:


> There's only one thing about the GR07BE I could ever fault and it was that the imaging was somewhat 2 dimensional. I'm hoping that the XE800 is able to take the accuracy and extension of the GR07BE and present it in a more 3 dimensional sound.


 If not larger maybe 'more 3d' describes my impression a little better... I have about 30 hours on the vivos... and usually amped...


----------



## Hisoundfi

clee290 said:


> Man, the GR07's are so awesome looking. Need to grab a pair one day..
> 
> Oh, @Hisoundfi
> , does the silver part of your L16's headphone jacks unscrew easily? I received my L16 a few days ago and find it can get unscrewed pretty easily. Obviously I can just screw it back just as easily, but I was just wondering if it's normal.


I have a Confession. I didn't even realize that they unscrewed until you asked that question lol. 

Ya they do unscrew pretty easily. If yours keeps on doing it and it is bothersome, you can put a little Teflon tape on the inside thread and it should stay put. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## arcticjoe

I too have received my xe800 this week and have been using them a fair bit over last few days. must say though, after having a non faulty pair of altones xe800 sound a little outclassed in pretty much everything - sub bass, quantity of bass, clarity of mids, timbre and highs. on top of that altones require far less juice to drive them... oh well hopefully burn in will open those vivos up a bit.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Initial impressions of vivo xe800 

A lot of good, a few negatives. 

If I can sum up with one statement, I would say it's an albino love child of the GR07BE and vsd1s.

Build quality and fitment is on par with the vsd1s. The cable is not very high quality and the plug looks like it came from a pair of $10 skullcandy phones. I love that they have a mic, and the detachable cable cinch is very clever and works great with the mic. Housings are very sharp looking and have adjustable hozzle like the vsd1s. Just like the vsd1 series they are designed to be worn down, but work well over the ear if you swap channels. 

Sound is fantastic. I will not draw a final conclusion or compete these with GR07BE until they have a few listening sessions and an ample opportunity to be broken in. I will say that out of the box imaging is very good, and it will definitely be a smoother sound than the GR07BE. I feel like this is going to be a GR07BE driver with vsd1s tuning. That's pretty sweet! 

Now to listen for a while and let these babies burn. 

Big ups to bhazard for the plug on these. Thank you for selling me this pair. You're a stand up dude. Anyone who looks to buy on head fi, Mr bhazard is the man, and he'll take care of you, and ships fast.


----------



## clee290

hisoundfi said:


> I have a Confession. I didn't even realize that they unscrewed until you asked that question lol.
> 
> Ya they do unscrew pretty easily. If yours keeps on doing it and it is bothersome, you can put a little Teflon tape on the inside thread and it should stay put.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
 Haha alright, guess it's normal then  I just thought they forgot glue or something lol. Thanks for taking the time to check your cable.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Xe800 is out for delivery.
> 
> I'm done buying until the vsd7 is released
> I think







hisoundfi said:


> Been rocking the GR07BE all day in anticipation of comparing it to my vivo xe800.
> 
> Can Vivo's white warrior defeat V-sonic's black beast? We shall see...







hisoundfi said:


> Initial impressions of vivo xe800
> 
> 
> If I can sum up with one statement, I would say it's an albino love child of the GR07BE and vsd1s.
> ...




Me like the way you prepare yourself for the arrival of Vivo ...respect ....you sure do crack me up with that albino love child thing .....cant wait to hear Vivo battle your DGS100 and maybe throw in Altone200 in the mix ...

Cheers man ...what would be the perfect love child ...if you could mix them up ..hahahahaaaa


----------



## Wokei

netforce said:


> I've been rocking the xe800 so much lately, been getting so much listening in with them. Recently took a business trip to San Francisco with more than a couple of headphones but pretty much used the xe800 for like 80% of the trip. These guys rock







vlenbo said:


> People said it is similar in soundstage presentation.







skiesofazel said:


> Presentation is the same, the XE800 does have a smoother treble than the Vsonics though.







shuggs said:


> My humble ears perceive something extra to the xe800 soundstage over my longtime fav gr07be...
> If not larger maybe 'more 3d' describes my impression a little better... I have about 30 hours on the vivos... and usually amped...




Have not heard GR07 but Vivo rocks ...me do not find the treble harsh or peaky ...really amzed by the clarity , details and separation ...also soundstage is gooooood .....these Vivo and me Tpeos H100ii are taking most of me air time now ....


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Question: Is the Monoprice mhp-839 the same as the 108323?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007SP2CO2?pc_redir=1411013878&robot_redir=1




They are ..me have them ...lol


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> Initial impressions of vivo xe800
> 
> A lot of good, a few negatives.
> 
> ...


waiting for your impressions with dgs100 and xe800


----------



## Hisoundfi

rafaelroxalot said:


> waiting for your impressions with dgs100 and xe800


I'll say right now that I personally prefer the DGS100. 

Some are going to get the dgs100 and say they have issues with the bass. It's the star of the show, and very high quality. It's also very responsive to eq adjustments so it is easily tamed. 

The sonic capabilities of the DGS100 is superior to my GR07BE, and although burn in is in the works on the XE800 I'm very confident that the DGS100 is superior


----------



## mochill

My hissoundfi , you must try the kz es  kinda nuts  on the tuning and quality of these


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> My hissoundfi , you must try the kz es  kinda nuts  on the tuning and quality of these


my pair has been sitting at the Chinese post office since 9-3. Grrrrrr


----------



## mochill

Me love ❤


----------



## mochill

No DRIVER FLEX!!!!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Vivo xe800 is definitely not shy in the bass department that's for sure! I like it! 

Forward-ish mids and good imaging 

Treble is smooth and non sibilant. 

This thing is very easy to listen to. 

Bass could be tighter, but the way it's tuned it works well with the rest of the spectrum.


----------



## mochill

Cayin c5,c6 on sell at penonaudio


----------



## bhazard

I have two Oneplus invites, 64GB, for those still looking to buy it.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> There's only one thing about the GR07BE I could ever fault and it was that the imaging was somewhat 2 dimensional.




That is exactly what ericp said about GR07 being a 2D phone in the IM70 thread, so I hope the albino child doesn't inherit this particular gene.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I have two Oneplus invites, 64GB, for those still looking to buy it.


What are you referring to? 

Please elaborate


----------



## clee290

^It's a phone


----------



## Wokei

Huawei Honor IEM ...is da " Bomb "



Packaging is awesome ..built quality superb ....sound sig outta box ...share some similarity with T1E with slightly evelated high ......sexy lookin iem .....for the price of 12.98 USD .....GO ....RUN ....SCRAM ...GET IT .....


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> Hauwei Honor IEM ...is da " Bomb "
> 
> 
> 
> Packaging is awesome ..built quality superb ....sound sig outta box ...share some similarity with T1E with slightly evelated high ......sexy lookin iem .....for the price of 12.98 USD .....GO ....RUN ....SCRAM ...GET IT .....




I like the packaging. Looks like the sleeping/hibernation pod in some space ships.


----------



## Wokei

More pics of Huawei Honor...


----------



## peter123

@Wokei

Nice pictures, would you say they're better than the T1E?


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> My hissoundfi , you must try the kz es  kinda nuts  on the tuning and quality of these


 
  
 Can you give more details on the KZ-ES? I might like them enough to buy them!
  
 Pleeaasse!!!!


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Can you give more details on the KZ-ES? I might like them enough to buy them!
> 
> Pleeaasse!!!!  :bigsmile_face:




If you're looking for more than that you're looking at the wrong place. This gotta be the longest post ever by Mo 

Edit: I'm getting a pair


----------



## Kamakahah

peter123 said:


> If you're looking for more than that you're looking at the wrong place. This gotta be the longest post ever by Mo
> 
> Edit: I'm getting a pair




From Aliexpress or somewhere else?


----------



## peter123

kamakahah said:


> From Aliexpress or somewhere else?




Aliexpress, have good experiences from buying KZ product there before.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> @Wokei
> 
> Nice pictures, would you say they're better than the T1E?




Kinda hard...outta box...as at now...just imagine...Me were to demo them side by side...price point...fitting and comfy...it has to be Honor...bear in mind for the past one week been listening to me TPeos H100ii and Vivo EX800 which has uber excellence in detail and clarity..these bad girl do pretty well considering the price...though T1E trumps them in bass..but they do have enuf bass and sub bass that is fast and good slam to it...so it deserve it's own gif visualization ...Me gonna say this...get it and if you think they are not good considering the price...Me banned myself from Headfi..how's that....*JUST JOKING*


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Kinda hard...outta box...as at now...just imagine...Me were to demo them side by side...price point...fitting and comfy...it has to be Honor...bear in mind for the past one week been listening to me TPeos H100ii and Vivo EX800 which has uber excellence in detail and clarity..these bad girl do pretty well considering the price...though T1E trumps them in bass..but they do have enuf bass and sub bass that is fast and good slam to it...so it deserve it's own gif visualization ...Me gonna say this...get it and if you think they are not good considering the price...Me banned myself from Headfi..how's that




Sounds fair  I'll order them and the KZ es when I land........


----------



## Kamakahah

peter123 said:


> Aliexpress, have good experiences from buying KZ product there before.




Which seller? I was considering it earlier, but didn't decide.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> I'll say right now that I personally prefer the DGS100.
> 
> Some are going to get the dgs100 and say they have issues with the bass. It's the star of the show, and very high quality. It's also very responsive to eq adjustments so it is easily tamed.
> 
> The sonic capabilities of the DGS100 is superior to my GR07BE, and although burn in is in the works on the XE800 I'm very confident that the DGS100 is superior


 
 Those are the words I've been waiting for.  I can now forget about missing out on the vivo.  I trust Hisoundfi and his reviews and can now put my money towards the DGS1000 and forget about the vivo.   ♫♫


----------



## mochill

I posted alot more on the kz thread about these epic es


----------



## Arty McGhee

mochill said:


> I posted alot more on the kz thread about these epic es




I got them from Ali express official kz store
Wokei posted the link a ways back
They are legit
Not blown away by them but they're cheap as he'll
So buy a few pairs and decide for yourself

Hard to beat the ttpods
Better mids than the havis

Now Where do I get them huawei's


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Hello this is of topic but is it possible to use a portable headphone amplifier with a noise cancelling headphone?


----------



## Wokei

arty mcghee said:


> I got them from Ali express official kz store
> Wokei posted the link a ways back
> They are legit
> Not blown away by them but they're cheap as he'll
> ...




Posted the link in Ttpod T1E thread...cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

Round 1, FIGHT! 

Using all four and listening to Metallica's "One" from the "...And Justice For All" Album.


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS if you ever want to test the speed, and attack and decay of the bass on your gear, as well as its imaging and ability to handle complex passages, this is a great one for it IMHO

It starts out meh, but gets progressively more and more challenging


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


>





> More pics of Huawei Honor...


 
  
 Seller link?


----------



## Kardasis

I'm interested in dasetn diy ie-800 but it seems that there are only a few people have them. Can we have a comparison between these and other famous headphones at that price?


----------



## indieman

hardstyleloco96 said:


> Hello this is of topic but is it possible to use a portable headphone amplifier with a noise cancelling headphone?




Yes



altrunox said:


> Seller link?




Check the t1-e thread


----------



## robervaul

altrunox said:


> Seller link?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/2012507196.html


----------



## indieman

I like the tips... wonder if they can be purchased separately?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

indieman said:


> Yes
> Check the t1-e thread


. Sweet  now time to get into some serious listening


----------



## bhazard

Got the DGS100 today. Has lots of potential... but the bass is way too overdone out of the box, just like stated.
  
 It's the first smooth hybrid I've heard too, also as stated. Gonna have to check back at 50 hours.
  
 Also got the SJP, but no time to listen yet.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Got the DGS100 today. Has lots of potential... but the bass is way too overdone out of the box, just like stated.
> 
> It's the first smooth hybrid I've heard too, also as stated. Gonna have to check back at 50 hours.
> 
> Also got the SJP, but no time to listen yet.


They will start turning a corner after a few hours, and after 15-20 hours should sound rather impressive. Still a strong bass/mid bass presence, but a lot more tamed than out of the box. 

The big kicker is how much the armature changes also. Expect radical changes coming up


----------



## bhazard

Have you seen the new DM3 yet? ***** my wallet.
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-8750002676.1.WQbXW7&id=41189007411&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> They will start turning a corner after a few hours, and after 15-20 hours should sound rather impressive. Still a strong bass/mid bass presence, but a lot more tamed than out of the box.
> 
> The big kicker is how much the armature changes also. Expect radical changes coming up


 
 This definitely needs EQ at 6khz. Even a 4db bump there creates a massive improvement.


----------



## bhazard

What's new with the TTPOD T1S other than the mic?


----------



## mochill

Different tuning I think  And that dm3 will be mine


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Got the DGS100 today. Has lots of potential... but the bass is way too overdone out of the box, just like stated.
> 
> It's the first smooth hybrid I've heard too, also as stated. Gonna have to check back at 50 hours.
> 
> Also got the SJP, but no time to listen yet.


 
  
 They will eventually balance out. The soundstage on these are incredible!......give it time.


----------



## rontant

bhazard said:


> Have you seen the new DM3 yet? ***** my wallet.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-8750002676.1.WQbXW7&id=41189007411&scene=taobao_shop





Sidy DM3 was officially launched this morning with limited quantity only for CNY268. It is already sold out.


----------



## mochill

... I want it ...it has a biocell driver and is smaller then the dm2


----------



## rontant

So they said they spent 11 months improving DM2 and came up with this DM3 with 9.2mm driver. They admitted DM1 is not good enough and described the SQ improvement with the equation DM1M2M3=1:3:5


----------



## rontant

mochill said:


> ... I want it ...it has a biocell driver and is smaller then the dm2





PenonAudio has confirmed to me that sidy dm3 will be available within one week. rejoice!


----------



## DarkZenith

kardasis said:


> I'm interested in dasetn diy ie-800 but it seems that there are only a few people have them. Can we have a comparison between these and other famous headphones at that price?


 

 Lebouzin, one of my fellows at french audiophile forum Tellement Nomade, bought them: seem to be a crappy piece of sh**, with veiled mids and overflowing basses...
 His conclusions (translated):


> You are allergic to mid / high?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Have you seen the new DM3 yet? ***** my wallet.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-8750002676.1.WQbXW7&id=41189007411&scene=taobao_shop


Dang it. 

Just when I get done saying I'm holding out for the VSD7. 

I'm waiting to see if Penonaudio sells them


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> PenonAudio has confirmed to me that sidy dm3 will be available within one week. rejoice!


question answered, never mind 

My poor wallet


----------



## Exesteils

hisoundfi said:


> question answered, never mind
> 
> My poor wallet




But your ears will be happy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> What's new with the TTPOD T1S other than the mic?


Penonaudio mentions something like divided circuits but I'm not sure. 

I'm holding off on this one. The Chinese have desolated my wallet already this month lol


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> What's new with the TTPOD T1S other than the mic?


 
  
 Not quite sure if it's going to be tuned like original T1 or enhanced T1E.  I should have it next week and will let you know my impression.  In-line remote/mic is always welcome


----------



## twister6

DM3 should be interesting!!!  Some very impressive stuff to read when you use Google translator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm especially happy to hear they worked on improving bass (reference to match Beyer) and clarity/mids (reference to Senns, though I would rather them use Audio-Technica mids as the reference ).  And as everybody else mentioned, Penon should have it in stock soon!


----------



## Wokei

Chinese boss making mincemeat of you'all....lol


----------



## indieman

How much in USD?


----------



## twister6

indieman said:


> How much in USD?


 
  
 For DM3?  I would wait until Penon has it listed in their store with an official price.  Taobao has it listed now for 368 CNY which roughly translates to $60.


----------



## indieman

That's a very competitive price...


----------



## Hisoundfi

After a respectable amount of play time, these takstar hi2050 are very nice. 

Sound reminds me of the original ostry kc06 but in headphone form. 

Highs have settled down and bass has come forward a touch. Bass doesn't extend super deep but is of high quality and fast in attack and decay. 

Very good balanced sound. I'm very happy with my $38 usd purchase. 

They are extremely well detailed. This is probably their best quality aside from how comfortable they are to wear. 

I'm glad I got these, they are especially great for live recordings, classic rock, and acoustic stuff, although they are formidable for every genre. They make Dire Straits sound awesome. 

They are a great compliment to my ATH-M50


----------



## jant71

hisoundfi said:


> Penonaudio mentions something like divided circuits but I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm holding off on this one. The Chinese have desolated my wallet already this month lol


 
  
 Your wallet was MADE IN CHINA and they want it back including everything contained within!!


----------



## mochill

Retail price for dm3 is $59


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> After a respectable amount of play time, these takstar hi2050 are very nice.
> 
> Sound reminds me of the original ostry kc06 but in headphone form.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds good...was going to get the Pro80's but these sound much better. Thanks for the brief but thourogh review....♫♫


----------



## mochill

My wallet was recovering as well but the dm3 looks so good


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> Your wallet was MADE IN CHINA and they want it back including everything contained within!!


LMAO I had to check but you're right!

I'm looking out the window for you now... 

I removed my social security card also just incase...


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Sounds good...was going to get the Pro80's but these sound much better. Thanks for the brief but thourogh review....♫♫


I never heard the pro80 but those are getting great reviews also. You might want to ask peter123 or bhazard before pulling the trigger


----------



## erudite

hisoundfi said:


> I never heard the pro80 but those are getting great reviews also. You might want to ask peter123 or bhazard before pulling the trigger


 
  
  
 are these easily driven (the hi2050)?


----------



## Hisoundfi

erudite said:


> are these easily driven (the hi2050)?


Yes. They get plenty loud through a cell phone, but upscale with an amp


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I never heard the pro80 but those are getting great reviews also. You might want to ask peter123 or bhazard before pulling the trigger




I've not heard the HI2050 but the common consensus in the Takstar thread is that the Pro80 are slightly better. The Pro80 are a hell of a headphone for the price that's for sure 

@Charliemotta the Pro80 also has excellent isolation as long as you change to the HM5 pads while the HI2051 are open/semi open.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I've not heard the HI2050 but the common consensus in the Takstar thread is that the Pro80 are slightly better. The Pro80 are a hell of a headphone for the price that's for sure
> 
> @Charliemotta the Pro80 also has excellent isolation as long as you change to the HM5 pads while the HI2051 are open/semi open.


The reason I went with the hi2050 was because I wanted the velour pads, and a semi open pair of cans. Based on the reviews and looking at the design, it seems like the Pro80's would be too much like my ATH-M50 to justify purchasing them. 

I'm curious now if anyone owns both the ATH-M50 and pro80 to do a comparison


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's crazy how these hi2050 sound like a over ear, slightly fuller version of the kc06. 

They have VERY similar tuning


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> I've not heard the HI2050 but the common consensus in the Takstar thread is that the Pro80 are slightly better. The Pro80 are a hell of a headphone for the price that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


djscope said:


> You think they're good now. Wait till you get them HM5 pads...


 
  
  
 There we're a few people on the Takstar thread who didn't like the HI2050, but everybody seemed to love the Pro 80. That's why I choose the TK80 and it sure didn't disappoint.
 Now, the specialists have spoken, I shall purchase the HM5 pads. Thanks


----------



## altrunox

Superlux >>>>>>>>>>>> Takstar


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> Superlux >>>>>>>>>>>> Takstar :evil:


Please elaborate


----------



## mochill

I guessing for the dm3 they used the same type of drivers found in the fostex te05 ...i have a gut feeling


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> I guessing for the dm3 they used the same type of drivers found in the fostex te05 ...i have a gut feeling


 
will the dm3 a threat to the dgs100 ?


----------



## mochill

Might be as I haven't heard it yet


----------



## twister6

robervaul said:


> will the dm3 a threat to the dgs100 ?


 
  
 Single dynamic driver a threat to dynamic/BA driver hybrid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's all in a tuning "sause".  DM2 was a fantastic IEM, and SIDY mentioned about stepping up to the next level.  Will see/hear in a few weeks!
  
 Btw, to me DIY reference (from DM2) always had a meaning of do-it-yourself filter tuning (replaceable filters).  I can't find any reference to replaceable filters in DM3, so should we assume it will come as is?


----------



## mochill

They said the replaceable filters were horrible idea so they made a one tuning iem which I'm guessing is going to be amazeballs(hisoundfi ™ )


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> The reason I went with the hi2050 was because I wanted the velour pads, and a semi open pair of cans. Based on the reviews and looking at the design, it seems like the Pro80's would be too much like my ATH-M50 to justify purchasing them.
> 
> I'm curious now if anyone owns both the ATH-M50 and pro80 to do a comparison




I totally get that, since they both share the same drivers I would imagen that the overall signature are pretty similar.



pastapipo said:


> There we're a few people on the Takstar thread who didn't like the HI2050, but everybody seemed to love the Pro 80. That's why I choose the TK80 and it sure didn't disappoint.
> Now, the specialists have spoken, I shall purchase the HM5 pads. Thanks




Lol, but yes it's a great upgrade both for comfort and isolation. Iirc the soundstage also increased a bit with the deeper pads.


----------



## Charliemotta

pastapipo said:


> There we're a few people on the Takstar thread who didn't like the HI2050, but everybody seemed to love the Pro 80. That's why I choose the TK80 and it sure didn't disappoint.
> Now, the specialists have spoken, I shall purchase the HM5 pads. Thanks


 
 Thanks Peter, Pasta, and Mary...no wait that is an old Folk group, anyway minus Mary.  It appears now that I must have both.  
 I wonder if they send me to the mental hospital, if I can still order stuff?  Sunnny Rest has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Wokei

Charliemotta....they will have nurses to take care of you at Sunnnny. Rest with big needle to take care of your addiction ...muahahahhahaaaaa


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Thanks Peter, Pasta, and Mary...no wait that is an old Folk group, anyway minus Mary.  It appears now that I must have both.
> I wonder if they send me to the mental hospital, if I can still order stuff?  Sunnny Rest has a nice ring to it.


somebody please photoshop a pair of headphones on one of these guys so we can identify which one is Charliemotta


----------



## robervaul




----------



## Hisoundfi

robervaul said:


>


That's what I'm talking about! 

Big ups for that!


----------



## Charliemotta

That is hilarious...great job!!  I wonder how they knew which one was me....Lol    He kinda looks like Goober....♫♫   Still laughing


----------



## Charliemotta

wokei said:


> @Charliemotta....they will have nurses to take care of you at Sunnnny. Rest with big needle to take care of your addiction ...muahahahhahaaaaa


 
 Is that full of that Korean whiskey you like so much??


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> That is hilarious...great job!!  I wonder how they knew which one was me....Lol    He kinda looks like Goober....♫♫   Still laughing


You better make that your avatar!


----------



## Charliemotta

robervaul said:


>


 
 I'm going to print an 8x10 photo of this and frame it...


----------



## DigitalFreak

charliemotta said:


> Is that full of that Korean whiskey you like so much??


 

 Koreans know how to brew whiskey? You know there's a mess of Irishmen who would refute that claim.


----------



## Charliemotta

digitalfreak said:


> Koreans know how to brew whiskey? You know there's a mess of Irishmen who would refute that claim.


 
 Wokei will have to tell us what the name of it is...I forgot, but he will put any brand up against it.


----------



## robervaul

Video Huawei Honor AM12


----------



## Wokei

charliemotta said:


> Wokei will have to tell us what the name of it is...I forgot, but he will put any brand up against it.




It's Thai whisky ....


----------



## Hisoundfi

Is that whiskey or rum?
  
 I'm  looking to see if they sell it in the usa right now


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Is that whiskey or rum?
> 
> I'm  looking to see if they sell it in the usa right now




It's whisky ...straight up ...cost about 5 USD for 750ml.....taste like fire ....after morning effect ....it's like hell all over again ......lol.....sounds like a woman ....muahahahahaha.....


----------



## nmatheis

digitalfreak said:


> Koreans know how to brew whiskey? You know there's a mess of Irishmen who would refute that claim.




Any Irishman worth his salt would know you brew beer, not whisky!


----------



## Charliemotta

The only place they sell it in the US is Tenuta's Liquor in Kenosha, Wisconsin


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> The only place they sell it in the US is Tenuta's Liquor in Kenosha, Wisconsin


Lmao before you posted this I already called them. I'm about a mile away from there! Too funny! 

Wokei I'm picking some up in honor of you sir. What do you drink it with?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Omw to pick some up as we speak lol


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> Lmao before you posted this I already called them. I'm about a mile away from there! Too funny!
> 
> @Wokei I'm picking some up in honor of you sir. What do you drink it with?


 
 They really have it??  Make sure you turn off any pilot lights you have.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Lmao before you posted this I already called them. I'm about a mile away from there! Too funny!
> 
> Wokei I'm picking some up in honor of you sir. What do you drink it with?







hisoundfi said:


> Omw to pick some up as we speak lol







charliemotta said:


> They really have it??  Make sure you turn off any pilot lights you have.




Me would need pic to believe it with today newspaper as proof of life....Me normally take it with water or on the rocks....crazy crazy...lol


----------



## bhazard

He's in Kenosha, confirmed. I shipped him the XE800 to that address.
  
 Small world. Awesome coincidence.


----------



## bhazard

The DGS100 is coming along nicely at 12+ hours in. Only needs +2db at 6khz now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dang it! 

I went there and there and they don't have it 

I really want some lol. Ended up settling for my favorite beer, and my fiancé built her own 6 pack. 

Alaskan freeride apa. It's the bomb.


----------



## DJScope

altrunox said:


> Superlux >>>>>>>>>>>> Takstar :evil:




I have to disagree. I've AB'ed the HD668B and Pro80s and would definitely say the everything about the Takstars are better. Comfort, feel, signature, isolation, dynamics. The only thing that the HD668B has is better staging and more treble. 




hisoundfi said:


> The reason I went with the hi2050 was because I wanted the velour pads, and a semi open pair of cans. Based on the reviews and looking at the design, it seems like the Pro80's would be too much like my ATH-M50 to justify purchasing them.
> 
> I'm curious now if anyone owns both the ATH-M50 and pro80 to do a comparison




Can't even compare the 2. ATH-M50 has bloated bass, matelic highs and so of the worst staging I've heard. Also mids sound pretty chesty. The Pro80s sound much more natural.


----------



## Samehada

1clearhead said:


> I had the dgs100 for 2 days now (*No.186*) and they balance extremely well with the* 'sponge tips'*, which came as the default tips on mine. To me, the frequency is quite balanced and the soundstage is incredibly huge! When trying them out with 'silicone tips' it tends to sound more like the Pistons, but with the mids and highs done right! Personally, I think they're more fun than the DN-1000, after comparing both. Finally, I think they are a great deal for there price ($75 China, $85 US).
> 
> .....right now I'm still waiting for the *'DIY' AKG K3003* in *Piano Black*. It looks beautiful in this color! It should be here by Monday. They're priced at 518.00 RMB (528.00 RMB with shipment). That's around $85 US dollars.
> 
> ...


 
  
 How did these turn out ? Anyone else bought them and could compare them to the original ?


----------



## jdog

kardasis said:


> I'm interested in dasetn diy ie-800 but it seems that there are only a few people have them. Can we have a comparison between these and other famous headphones at that price?


 
  
  


darkzenith said:


> Lebouzin, one of my fellows at french audiophile forum Tellement Nomade, bought them: seem to be a crappy piece of sh**, with veiled mids and overflowing basses...
> His conclusions (translated):


 
 DarkZenith,
 I feel your French friend may have given up on the Dasetn DIY ie-800 too soon.  I would be the first to agree that these are a bit bass heavy, and with standard eartips, I feel they sound compressed both in terms of frequency and soundstage.  One thing that I found that helps these IEMs tremendously is to lengthen and narrow the nozzle (see pictures below).  This modification allows for very nice separation of the bass from the mids and enhances the treble.  There is still very good, solid bass. The soundstage widens very nicely.  These earphones open up very nicely with this modification.  The overall sound is still warm, but very nice in my opinion.  In my opinion, these sound nicer than the TTPOD 1Es...  
  
 These IEMs (with the modified tips) pair very well with my iHiFi 770 and give the music some "power and muscle".  So before ton ami gives up on the Dasetn ie-800 completely, he/she may wish to try out this modification first.  The inner diameter of the plastic tubing I used is ~2 mm.  I have not tried any other tube sizes so far; but this set up works very well for me.


----------



## indieman

They certainly look nice!


----------



## 1clearhead

samehada said:


> How did these turn out ? Anyone else bought them and could compare them to the original ?


 
  
 I was only able to see the original K3003, but not audition them. By thickness, weight, and wires (except the 1/8 jack), it looks like an exact clone. I personally like the colors on these better! Don't know if anyone else bought them.
  
 But, they turned out extremely well!
  
  
*Here are some details around 75 hours burn-in:*
_-Compared to the _DGS100
  
*Bass:* Nice mild sub-bass rumble. Mid-bass is a little less present
  
*Mid:* Easy to listen to life-like and brilliant vocals, but a little more bold
  
*Highs:* Very detailed -never a sign of being harsh or sibilant (identical to the dgs100)
 Soundstage: 3 rows back, wide soundstage signature sound
  
*Cons:* Don't bother with the "EQ metal tips". Just slip the comply tips onto the nozzle.
  
  
_-The mini review was done with medium comply tips, which I personally think sounds the best on them!_


----------



## DarkZenith

jdog said:


> DarkZenith,
> I feel your French friend may have given up on the Dasetn DIY ie-800 too soon.  I would be the first to agree that these are a bit bass heavy, and with standard eartips, I feel they sound compressed both in terms of frequency and soundstage.  One thing that I found that helps these IEMs tremendously is to lengthen and narrow the nozzle (see pictures below).  This modification allows for very nice separation of the bass from the mids and enhances the treble.  There is still very good, solid bass. The soundstage widens very nicely.  These earphones open up very nicely with this modification.  The overall sound is still warm, but very nice in my opinion.  In my opinion, these sound nicer than the TTPOD 1Es...
> 
> These IEMs (with the modified tips) pair very well with my iHiFi 770 and give the music some "power and muscle".  So before ton ami gives up on the Dasetn ie-800 completely, he/she may wish to try out this modification first.  The inner diameter of the plastic tubing I used is ~2 mm.  I have not tried any other tube sizes so far; but this set up works very well for me.


 
 Very interesting! Thanks, jdog. I'll tell him.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Instead of inserting this plastic tube (that you must have in the first place), why not use VSonic tips since they have already one of the narrowest nuzzles on the market?
 Wait a minute... In fact, you have made a double tip with two different tips? DIY on DIY, eh?


----------



## RazorSK

Hello guys,

I've got Sennheiser HD595 and they sound ****ty with my notebook sound card. There are a lot of quality IEMs by chinese manufacturers, what about external (USB) sound card?


----------



## DJScope

razorsk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got Sennheiser HD595 and they sound ****ty with my notebook sound card. There are a lot of quality IEMs by chinese manufacturers, what about external (USB) sound card?




You can get the Behringer UCA202.


----------



## indieman

The pics on the uca202 page are hilarious!




It must be really good


----------



## Charliemotta

djscope said:


> You can get the Behringer UCA202.


 
 I have the Behringer UCA 222...same thing only Red and the software..   ♫♫


----------



## Pastapipo

razorsk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got Sennheiser HD595 and they sound ****ty with my notebook sound card. There are a lot of quality IEMs by chinese manufacturers, what about external (USB) sound card?


 

 I use this DAC: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PCM2706-Completed-in-Case-USB-DAC-Coaxial-Headphone-Amplifier-WLX/1793800882.html
 Excellent quality for the price. 
  
 My laptop had horrible audio output due to the HP Beats drivers. Therefore I removed them and installed the regular Realtek drivers. The audio output is fine now.
 Follow this video for a tutorial: http://youtu.be/MExhl8Gefpc


----------



## twister6

razorsk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got Sennheiser HD595 and they sound ****ty with my notebook sound card. There are a lot of quality IEMs by chinese manufacturers, what about external (USB) sound card?


 
  
 You can go with a budget solution, but the sound quality improvement will be marginal.  If you want to go for the kill (and still keep it reasonably priced), you need to get FiiO E10k - it will open your eyes and ears!!!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

1clearhead said:


> I was only able to see the original K3003, but not audition them. By thickness, weight, and wires (except the 1/8 jack), it looks like an exact clone. I personally like the colors on these better! Don't know if anyone else bought them.
> 
> But, they turned out extremely well!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 So you think they are a close competition to each other? Thanks,


----------



## marlonqf

I really want the Honor AM12, but i´d like to know if the isolation is pretty good, anyone helps?


----------



## KepinCemit

razorsk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got Sennheiser HD595 and they sound ****ty with my notebook sound card. There are a lot of quality IEMs by chinese manufacturers, what about external (USB) sound card?


 
  
 Aune T1 Dac/Amp ?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633006/aune-t1-usb-tube-dac-amp-discussion-thread-see-first-post-for-faq


----------



## H20Fidelity

razorsk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got Sennheiser HD595 and they sound ****ty with my notebook sound card. There are a lot of quality IEMs by chinese manufacturers, what about external (USB) sound card?




There a DAC I was checking out a few weeks ago for just $25 roughly. Supports headphone out, RCA out. Sounds nice and clean quite detailed, you guys can check it out if you want. I just never got around to it.

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151280231669


----------



## 1clearhead

oopswrongplanet said:


> So you think they are a close competition to each other? Thanks,


 
  
 They are in close competition, or on par with the DGS100's. But even though I held the original AKG K3003i in my hands, I never got to audition them. So, I can't give you an answer when comparing the K3003 DIY's to the originals.


----------



## rontant

marlonqf said:


> I really want the Honor AM12, but i´d like to know if the isolation is pretty good, anyone helps?




Wokei is the only one who has it. You can pm him or wait until he comes back online.


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> Wokei is the only one who has it. You can pm him or wait until he comes back online.


 
  
 *cough* *cough*
  

  

  
 isolation was just average, and also I wasn't able to get a good seal with included tips, so ended up using UE900 tips instead.


----------



## Charliemotta

twister6 said:


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have it...it's okay why does anyone think it's great I'd like to know what I'm missing.


----------



## twister6

charliemotta said:


> I have it...it's okay why does anyone think it's great I'd like to know what I'm missing.


 

 just a great looking budget pair for under $20 (cheaper than Pistons) with a similar v-shaped sound sig (though less v-shaped than Pistons) and full android controls (including volume up/down).  Pistons have a stronger bass and when you remove the filter, Pistons sounds more detailed in upper mids.  But Honor is better looking and more comfortable (better shape ergonomics).


----------



## marlonqf

twister6 said:


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 But this average if i am in a bus and the volume is about 50% or more i will have a good isolation?


----------



## uncola

I like that the packaging looks like the cryo sleep chamber from aliens


----------



## twister6

marlonqf said:


> But this average if i am in a bus and the volume is about 50% or more i will have a good isolation?


 
  
 Yes, it has a decent passive attenuation of outside noise.  Unlike Pistons, these don't have a port on the back of the shell (thus not as airy/wide sound as Pistons), so it doesn't let as much outside sound in.  If you use Comply foam tips you can get a really good isolation.  With silicone tips its just average, or slightly above the average as I was able to achieve it with UE900 tips.
  
 ... and btw, even so it attenuates the outside noise, you are still aware of the surrounding.  btw^2, I still convinced Huawei sub-contracted these to TTPOD because I see some design details resembling T1E


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Yes, it has a decent passive attenuation of outside noise.  Unlike Pistons, these don't have a port on the back of the shell (thus not as airy/wide sound as Pistons), so it doesn't let as much outside sound in.  If you use Comply foam tips you can get a really good isolation.  With silicone tips its just average, or slightly above the average as I was able to achieve it with UE900 tips.
> 
> ... and btw, even so it attenuates the outside noise, you are still aware of the surrounding.  btw^2, I still convinced Huawei sub-contracted these to TTPOD because I see some design details resembling T1E




The supplied tips that comes with are not good at all...me ended using the comply tips from me stash of spares.....imho ..me like them very much ...more than decent clarity and detail ....enuf bass for me liking ...most of all ...built quality is damm good with full android control ....with some burn in ...its actually turning out pretty well.

Cheers.


----------



## bhazard

The bloat boost ruins what would otherwise be an awesome IEM in the DGS100. I've run them nonstop all weekend, and its just too much for me. I hate V sigs.
  
 They barely pass the Slayer test. The BA keeps the clarity in vocals, but there is too much emphasis in the guitars, cymbals and bass.
  
 They run one more night, and will get worn on my commute. If I'm still not thrilled, it'll be up for sale for those interested.


----------



## mochill

Get them to 100hrs , what tips are you using?.


----------



## Wokei

bhazard

Really liking Vivo ...more and more ....what would be difference between ALTONE 200 and Vivo ?

Thanks


----------



## mochill

Wokei you will love the gr07be


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> Wokei you will love the gr07be




Really ..will the bass in BE STRONGER than VIVO ....as at now ...the Vivo bass is more than enuf for me ......really liking the Tpeos H100ii sound sig ..the clarity and details really doin it for me .....lol


----------



## Wokei

KepinCemit

For you ...thanks for recommending them ..

[VIDEO]. http://youtu.be/ULyFqAD6utw [/VIDEO]


----------



## mochill

Deeper and more textured bass


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Deeper and more textured bass


 
  
 altone200 or vivo?  I know altone200 has an amazing bass quality, though not quantity.  And because of overly bright upper mids/lower treble, I play around with volume to get to a sweet spot where "mids" are not as harsh.  Of course, lowering the volume also lowers the bass   But just like with DGS100, even at moderate volume after listening to altone200 for 5-10min your adjust and it becomes a second nature to my ears.  What I still find amazing with altone200, I can listen to them for an extended period of time without ear fatigue, while other bright/analytical IEMs are usually no go.
  
@bhazard : unfortunately, even 100hrs burn in won't help.  Quantity of bloat will settle down, but won't go away, unless you EQ it.  DGS100 sound sig is really hit'or'miss depending on your sound preference.  What I'm thinking, after reading DM3 description translated on taobao, SIDY mentioned about 500hrs burn in test they used to analyze the final sound signature (of DM3).  I hope they are not hinting it as a suggestion lol!!!  Although, Mo' will probably agree with "told you so!"


----------



## mochill

TOLD YOU!!!!! ..biocell needs 500hrs of burn in for full driver potential


----------



## mochill

I was referring to the gr07be being deeper textured bass then the altone200 and vivo xe800 (not burned in) < guessing it will become better after 500hrs


----------



## KepinCemit

@Wokei
  
 Glad you like em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 ====================
  
 Still waiting for my havi from penon, should arrive in another week or so
  
 Waiting for cayin c5 from that site that shouldn't be mentioned too, no idea how long it's gonna take to arrive to Indonesia. Hope it wont get lost in the mail or anything.
  
 Waiting for tube shipment confirmation from upscaleaudio.com , been a week since I ordered, and haven't received any confirmation from them   Tube's for my Aune T1 btw )
  
  
 My wallet's screaming every time I open headfi in my browser


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> @Wokei
> 
> 
> Glad you like em
> ...




Yup ..me know what cha talkin about ....me stop buyin already since 9th Sept ...oops no ...16 Sept ...gotta change me date ....really check me signature below for link to music and buying addiction ..might be good for you and me ...lol

But loving the band ..been listening to them since got them weeks ago ...me fav track is Cream/No Diggity ..big fan of Wu Tang Clan ...hahahaha...lol


----------



## 1clearhead

Does anyone own, or tried the *EZ-DT3*?
  
 They have a frequency of 5~28Khz
  
 Are they new? Are they any good?
  
 Check it out......
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.HozkM2&id=41285987512&ns=1#detail


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> Does anyone own, or tried the *EZ-DT3*?
> 
> They have a frequency of 5~28Khz
> 
> ...




Holy wow, those look nice. Sadly I can't buy it from here -- shipping would probably cost more than the actual IEMs. That, and my dad can't access his TaoBao account anymore...


----------



## solcrystal

thatbeatsguy said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone own, or tried the *EZ-DT3*?
> ...


 

 Oooh yeah, I like that silver housing!
  
 And in your situation, hopefully they'll show up on aliexpress sooner or later - seems like a lot of shops will provide free worldwide shipping


----------



## thatBeatsguy

solcrystal said:


> Oooh yeah, I like that silver housing!
> 
> And in your situation, hopefully they'll show up on aliexpress sooner or later - seems like a lot of shops will provide free worldwide shipping




Thanks for the encouraging words, but I guess I'll have to pass up on this one. I'll probably wait until some other people have these. I don't have a wallet, just so you know.


----------



## solcrystal

Quote:


thatbeatsguy said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words, but I guess I'll have to pass up on this one. I'll probably wait until some other people have these. I don't have a wallet, just so you know.


 
  
  Haha, that might work out to your advantage, actually.  Something newer and nicer always pops up.
  
 At least, that's what I've experienced in going through a lot of these threads in search for a new IEM -- right when I'm just about ready to purchase whatever is getting most glowing reviews at the time, someone comes up with, "You guys should try (insert new item here), it's way better than (insert whatever I was just about to buy)"


----------



## B9Scrambler

solcrystal said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Haha, that might work out to your advantage, actually.  Something newer and nicer always pops up.
> ...




That's why you follow my multi-step purchasing plan to maximize enjoyment of whatever you buy.

Step 1: Find out what's hot in the IEM world.
Step 2: Wait for it to become old and dirt cheap.
Step 3: Buy and enjoy what was once a top of the line IEM! Success.

As a side note, my god these VSonic VSD3 are frickin amazing!


----------



## MuZo2

Looks like XE800 fakes arrived.


----------



## Wokei

muzo2 said:


> Looks like XE800 fakes arrived.






What......!


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> That's why you follow my multi-step purchasing plan to maximize enjoyment of whatever you buy.
> 
> Step 1: Find out what's hot in the IEM world.
> Step 2: Wait for it to become old and dirt cheap.
> ...


 
  
 Kinda works that way for headphones also.  I recently bought a demo set of Logitech UE6000s off of ebay for $20.  They look and sound fantastic.  I believe these once sold for around $200.  Current price new is around $90.


----------



## rontant

muzo2 said:


> Looks like XE800 fakes arrived.


 
 Yes, I saw them too. All below CNY80. Too good to be true.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Kinda works that way for headphones also.  I recently bought a demo set of Logitech UE6000s off of ebay for $20.  They look and sound fantastic.  I believe these once sold for around $200.  Current price new is around $90.




It does work out well, especially considering price drops usually only take a few months nowadays. 

I got my UE6000 new for ~80 CAD during a Christmas clearance when they were still selling everywhere else for 229 CAD. Now everyone is clearing out their UE stuff. Too bad cause most of it was pretty good.


----------



## arcticjoe

maybe my xe800 is fake then, as they look exactly like those sub 66 CNY ones. Anyone with genuine ones know how to tell them apart? Mine came with that small paper box and some accessories for CNY 388 from Taobao.


----------



## Wokei

arcticjoe said:


> maybe my xe800 is fake then, as they look exactly like those sub 66 CNY ones. Anyone with genuine ones know how to tell them apart? Mine came with that small paper box and some accessories for CNY 388 from Taobao.




Maybe post some pics ..cheers


----------



## deltronzero

So I decided to get a new faster cell service in China and needed a cheap phone to use during the transition and I picked up the Xiaomi RedMi 1S.  It was interesting as I was poking around the settings I saw an audio enhancer specifically for Xiaomi's IEM's call "MiSound enhancer".  I have a pair of Piston's v.2 laying around and gave it a try - and woah!  It transformed the Pistons into something completely different...the sound turned much fuller, the bass also isn't as boomy as before, though I think the treble suffers a bit being a bit muddier.  Just something interesting I found I wanted to share - I need to listen some more...


----------



## mochill

The kzes is amazing , enjoying it alot lately <3


----------



## marlonqf

anyone who got the KZ-ES could post a picture with him in the ear? Thannks!


----------



## mochill

I could tomorrow when I'm free


----------



## twister6

deltronzero said:


> So I decided to get a new faster cell service in China and needed a cheap phone to use during the transition and I picked up the Xiaomi RedMi 1S.  It was interesting as I was poking around the settings I saw an audio enhancer specifically for Xiaomi's IEM's call "MiSound enhancer".  I have a pair of Piston's v.2 laying around and gave it a try - and woah!  It transformed the Pistons into something completely different...the sound turned much fuller, the bass also isn't as boomy as before, though I think the treble suffers a bit being a bit muddier.  Just something interesting I found I wanted to share - I need to listen some more...


 
  
 Probably just an EQ preset?


----------



## Hisoundfi

The takstar hi2050 are my first pair of semi open cans and I really like them. They are a tad bright for my taste, and I wish they had a touch more sub bass layer to them.

I was looking at the superlux hd681 evo. 50 mm drivers, semi open design, and a detachable cable, all for around $40 usd. Reviews state that these address previous models having overly sharp treble.

Does anyone have these that can share impressions of them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mochill

Hisoundfi, you should definitely get the Martin Logan mikros90


----------



## funkoid

Would any of you consider the vsd3s to be an upgrade from soundmagic e10?


----------



## rontant

deltronzero said:


> So I decided to get a new faster cell service in China and needed a cheap phone to use during the transition and I picked up the Xiaomi RedMi 1S.  It was interesting as I was poking around the settings I saw an audio enhancer specifically for Xiaomi's IEM's call "MiSound enhancer".  I have a pair of Piston's v.2 laying around and gave it a try - and woah!  It transformed the Pistons into something completely different...the sound turned much fuller, the bass also isn't as boomy as before, though I think the treble suffers a bit being a bit muddier.  Just something interesting I found I wanted to share - I need to listen some more...




If you think the treble suffers, just scroll down to the bottom of the Mi Sound enhance screen and tap on the Equalizer button to bring up the equalizer screen. Drag the 7.6khz slider a few notches up to your liking. Also make sure the type of music is correctly selected at the top of the equalizer screen.


----------



## Hisoundfi

funkoid said:


> Would any of you consider the vsd3s to be an upgrade from soundmagic e10?


Yes. The e10 is starting to become outdated in comparison to new products in it's price range. Still good, but no longer as great as it used to be.


----------



## funkoid

Can't recall the model now but is it worth waiting for the new edition/model of the vsd3s to be release? Or should I hold out?


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> The takstar hi2050 are my first pair of semi open cans and I really like them. They are a tad bright for my taste, and I wish they had a touch more sub bass layer to them.
> 
> I was looking at the superlux hd681 evo. 50 mm drivers, semi open design, and a detachable cable, all for around $40 usd. Reviews state that these address previous models having overly sharp treble.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you ever tried the *Takstar TS-610 (or 600 silver)*? I think the soundstage is sweet and the vocals sound life-like and the sub-bass is nice and sweet and not overdone. To me, after auditioning the Superlux hd681's, though they were clear, the highs were a little too dry for me. Even though the full-range was their it didn't sound realistic to me compared to the TS-610/600. The sub-bass sounds more natural and there's a sense of a natural texture and space you don't get with the hd681's.
  
 .....I auditioned all the Takstar headphones and I was very impressed with these from there line-up.


----------



## garcsa

LOVE THIS THREAD. Received my KZ ED SE . Elegant , Mnimalist Package . Great build quality , very nice sound signature. TRRS jack.
 I feel now to obtain some AK240   ( Till then , I'll use my X3 ..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) .
 Never forget Mr. Tiefenbruns worlds: "Tiefenbrun also battled the thinking, since Edgar Villchur, that the loudspeakers were the most important, instead asserting primacy of "the front end", saying that the quality of sound of the source was key. Once information was lost, distorted or corrupted, was gone forever and could never be corrected; that garbage in equalled garbage out."


----------



## shuggs

rontant said:


> Yes, I saw them too. All below CNY80. Too good to be true.


80 cny price is for XE600, Little sister of XE800...


----------



## rontant

shuggs said:


> 80 cny price is for XE600, Little sister of XE800...




Check out this one
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.62.IMMhTZ&id=41212063860&ns=1#detail


----------



## jant71

Anyone try out the Takstar portable phones like the Walkman ML620 and ML650...http://www.takstar.com/en/product/detail-11-53-238-1? Don't look bad and have replaceable cables but haven't heard about their sound.


----------



## Neospider

Before I bought the DGS100 I was looking into Vivos, I have contacted the seller everybody here has bought their pair from for 298 yuan. He said there will be a batch at the end of September. I'm not sure if he'll keep the same price though.
The Vivo and seller.


----------



## rontant

neospider said:


> Before I bought the DGS100 I was looking into Vivos, I have contacted the seller everybody here has bought their pair from for 298 yuan. He said there will be a batch at the end of September. I'm not sure if he'll keep the same price though.
> The Vivo and seller.




...and the plot thickened. These three below show price below Cny 80.


http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.207.DII18M&id=41282537179&ns=1#detail

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.68.3dnxDm&id=41212063860&ns=1#detail

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.86.DII18M&id=41268676421&ns=1#detail


----------



## shuggs

rontant said:


> Check out this one
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.62.IMMhTZ&id=41212063860&ns=1#detail


OK ... I went ahead and bought from this seller... Looks legit to me, we'll soon see... Either fake or massive price drop... At least agent uses PayPal


----------



## Hisoundfi

I bit on the superlux hd681 evo in white. It looks ideal for what I am looking for. 

They are going for $40 usd shipped on Amazon.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> I bit on the superlux hd681 evo in white. It looks ideal for what I am looking for.
> 
> They are going for $40 usd shipped on Amazon.




Should have went with the Yamaha HPH-200 instead man. They are more in line with your signature preferences I think. Probably more so than either Takstar or Martin Logan Mikros 90. Can't say I know anything about the Superluxes though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Should have went with the Yamaha HPH-200 instead man. They are more in line with your signature preferences I think. Probably more so than either Takstar or Martin Logan Mikros 90. Can't say I know anything about the Superluxes though.


Reviews say a warm signature with strong bass and good imaging, and not overly bright treble. I'm going to go out on a limb with this one. The breakaway cable is going to work awesome with my kz lossless ofc cable


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> I bit on the superlux hd681 evo in white. It looks ideal for what I am looking for.
> 
> They are going for $40 usd shipped on Amazon.


 
 What happened to the Takstar hi2050??


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> I bit on the superlux hd681 evo in white. It looks ideal for what I am looking for.
> 
> They are going for $40 usd shipped on Amazon.


 
 Evos are really warm, with great soundstage, and if you think they have too bass, buy some cheap chinese earpads and it should do the trick


----------



## mochill

Three more iem on my list to get that wasn't before  (kzed3,kzdt3,sidy dm3)


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> What happened to the Takstar hi2050??


I'm listening to it right now. It's great. I just want to try a superlux phone. 

I want something that will compliment my over ear cans and the hd681 evo sounds like it will fit the bill.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> The takstar hi2050 are my first pair of semi open cans and I really like them. They are a tad bright for my taste, and I wish they had a touch more sub bass layer to them.
> 
> I was looking at the superlux hd681 evo. 50 mm drivers, semi open design, and a detachable cable, all for around $40 usd. Reviews state that these address previous models having overly sharp treble.
> 
> ...




Bro ...you should get Superlux HD668B ..the bass has thump with good sub bass while still have good detail and clarity ..not harsh ...lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> Evos are really warm, with great soundstage, and if you think they have too bass, buy some cheap chinese earpads and it should do the trick


Sounds like what I'm looking for. 

Wokei Thanks for chiming in after I hit the purchase button... LOL


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Sounds like what I'm looking for.
> 
> Wokei Thanks for chiming in after I hit the purchase button... LOL




Just woke up bro..it's 5.38 am in Wokeiland....lol...here are some pics...just received me custom cable for me HD668B...it's actually huge difference from the stock cable...better bass definition and clarity much improved....lol....Charliemotta has them too...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Those things look like monster truck tires. Mail them to me with a bottle of Hong Thong.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Those things look like monster truck tires. Mail them to me with a bottle of Hong Thong.




They are super comfy and with NX1...they do rock me world...with Hong Thong...we will take over the world



PS...they are actually very light...really!


----------



## indieman

Are they power hungry? How are they straight from the clip?


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Are they power hungry? How are they straight from the clip?




Not a problem....but with me amp nx1...they scale up real well...imho...get better after market cable...bass is tighter and clarity n detail comes more forward...non believer of after market cable need not apply...lol


----------



## indieman

Between these and the Monoprice 108323 Wokei? What you think


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Between these and the Monoprice 108323 Wokei? What you think




Oooh ..me have them Monoprice ....without a doubt ...Superlux HD668B does everything better .......better bass definition and tighter and more balanced sound whereas Monoprice was me first headphone purchase when me first started in Headfi ....they are imho ..basshead level hp with bass bloat and boomy sub bass and not much detail which ..on reflection ....they sounded good when first got them but now .....veiled and do me head in with the clamp now in comparison to HD668B ...


----------



## slowpickr

I have the original HD681 and like it a lot. Treble can be a bit much at times. Stellar purchase for around $30.


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr said:


> I have the original HD681 and like it a lot. Treble can be a bit much at times. Stellar purchase for around $30.




There are three version ...for some Superlux headphone ....normal version , " F" and " B" version .....


----------



## slowpickr

wokei said:


> There are three version ...for some Superlux headphone ....normal version , " F" and " B" version .....




You are correct oh great one. I have the normal version which is supposed to be the bassiest of the three. I believe F stands for flat and B stands for balanced for the others.


----------



## indieman

Thanks wokei! I'll try to get them.

Question is which first? These or pro80? Hehe guess it depends on how much I like the havis when they come in... they might keep me satisfied for at home listening for awhile

Oh wokei, any chance you could post pic of 668b on head so I can see their size?


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr said:


> You are correct oh great one. I have the normal version which is supposed to be the bassiest of the three. I believe F stands for flat and B stands for balanced for the others.




Just giving some info to those who are interested in getting some Superlux goodness....cheers mate....


----------



## slowpickr

wokei said:


> Just giving some info to those who are interested in getting some Superlux goodness....cheers mate....




No problem. If the reports are true and the EVO is an improvement, it will be a really great headphone. I like the looks of it also. Carry on.


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Thanks wokei! I'll try to get them.
> 
> Question is which first? These or pro80? Hehe guess it depends on how much I like the havis when they come in... they might keep me satisfied for at home listening for awhile
> 
> Oh wokei, any chance you could post pic of 668b on head so I can see their size?




Me dont have Takstar Pro80 but they do get very high praise ...peter123 likes them a lot with HM5 pad .....maybe you could check with him ...

Oooh..Havi is special ....no doubt about it ..imho ....after listening to them ...it will change your perception of imaging and 3D like soundstage ..." TiT" rolling is a must ...lol

Here is the link of review by Tyll on YouTube 

[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/b5ttxDRiZls[/VIDEO]


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr said:


> No problem. If the reports are true and the EVO is an improvement, it will be a really great headphone. I like the looks of it also. Carry on.




Iirc ...Evo uses the same driver as HD668 ....so they could share some similar sound sig ...me maybe wrong ..though ...lol


----------



## altrunox

Don`t know about the HD668B, but the Evo have more bass and are warmer than the HD681 "Classic"
  
 Improvement? I don`t think so, they`re just different.


----------



## peter123

I really like the turn this thread has taken with more full sized cans talk, keep it up guys

Regarding the Pro80's: I only have the HD662f from Superlux and while they're both great I prefer the Takstar's.


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> Don`t know about the HD668B, but the Evo have more bass and are warmer than the HD681 "Classic"
> 
> Improvement? I don`t think so, they`re just different.




HD668B is semi open while EVO is closed iirc....lol



peter123 said:


> I really like the turn this thread has taken with more full sized cans talk, keep it up guys
> 
> Regarding the Pro80's: I only have the HD662f from Superlux and while they're both great I prefer the Takstar's.




Have you heard Goldring DR150 ....Massa Peter123 ...been on watch since you be busy in the States...how did me do !.....lol


----------



## Wokei

Another of me headphone KZ LP2...



After some DIY work


----------



## altrunox

Nope, the Evo are not closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 They are semi open too, and I think they leak the same as the HD 681.


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> Nope, the Evo are not closed
> They are semi open too, and I think they leak the same as the HD 681.




Oops..sorry me bad...busted...lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Well, reviews are pretty stellar on the evo, and once I plug them into my rigs with that KZ ofc cable I'm thinking it's going to rock. 

Cmon c5, hurry up and get here!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Takstar pro80 is in my basket, but I can't order Chinese stuff unless it's on Amazon for the next month. I have to get my addressed switched and I don't want anyone else getting my stuff lol


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Well, reviews are pretty stellar on the evo, and once I plug them into my rigs with that KZ ofc cable I'm thinking it's going to rock.
> 
> *Cmon c5, hurry up and get here!*


 
  
 I was wondering how come didn't write anything about C5 yet.  Either you were speechless or didn't get it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks like the later one.  Peter still has C5 as his avatar, so that's not just a hype from me and others


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's going to be a massive amount of waiting for them to drop it off in my mailbox. Knowhatamsayin?


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> It's going to be a massive amount of waiting for them to drop it off in my mailbox. Knowhatamsayin?




Same here, bro. DGS100 arrived today, but I haven't got a chance to listen to them yet .


----------



## Hisoundfi

nmatheis said:


> Same here, bro. DGS100 arrived today, but I haven't got a chance to listen to them yet .


Out of the box they sound like crap anyways. Give them 20 hours minimum before drawing a conclusion. I hope you like them. I love mine


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> It's going to be a massive amount of waiting for them to drop it off in my mailbox. Knowhatamsayin?


----------



## bhazard

The Superlux 681 Evo is underwhelming. Sold it off long ago.
  
 DGS100...... almost put it up for sale today, but I'm enjoying it off my GO1000 right now.
  
 Ah, forgot my EQ was on. The best way to describe them are "Beats with Armatures".
  
 Going up for sale.


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> Out of the box they sound like crap anyways. Give them 20 hours minimum before drawing a conclusion. I hope you like them. I love mine




I know, I know… But still, I have to try them out before I pop them in the toaster, don't I?


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> I bit on the superlux hd681 evo in white. It looks ideal for what I am looking for.
> 
> They are going for $40 usd shipped on Amazon.


 
  
 I never heard the EVO's. If you do purchase them, let us know how they pan out for you.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> I really like the turn this thread has taken with more full sized cans talk, keep it up guys
> 
> Regarding the Pro80's: I only have the HD662f from Superlux and while they're both great I prefer the Takstar's.


 
  
 +1


----------



## munggo

wokei said:


> Another of me headphone KZ LP2...
> 
> 
> 
> After some DIY work


 
 Those look like vmodas.. They're pretty!
 What HP are those?
 How do they sound?


----------



## nmatheis

munggo said:


> Those look like vmodas.. They're pretty!
> What HP are those?
> How do they sound?




Dude, he mentioned that they're KZ LP2...


----------



## Wokei

munggo said:


> Those look like vmodas.. They're pretty!
> What HP are those?
> How do they sound?




Me like them now much better after me got new after market cable...before that bass was bloated and kinda muddy but now it's bass is tight and clarity much better...they are KZ LP2...match with me Goldie Bear B-2 amp...they do look good imho...lol


----------



## munggo

wokei said:


> Me like them now much better after me got new after market cable...before that bass was bloated and kinda muddy but now it's bass is tight and clarity much better...they are KZ LP2...match with me Goldie Bear B-2 amp...they do look good imho...lol


 
 Lol yeah they look good in gold.


----------



## munggo

nmatheis said:


> Dude, he mentioned that they're KZ LP2...


 
 Apologies.


----------



## Wokei

munggo said:


> Apologies.




No apologies...dude..it's all good...lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

munggo said:


> Apologies.


Do it again and we'll make you listen to crappy headphones for a week! 

Jkjk


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Do it again and we'll make you listen to crappy headphones for a week!
> 
> Jkjk




Tribal Council has spoken...muahahaha


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Tribal Council has spoken...muahahaha


C'mon dude, I look way more evil than that...


----------



## bhazard

Seems like there are non rotating DIY XE800's out there for about $15. If the sound is the same... that's pretty much the steal of the century.
  
 "original workshop version"
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.333.wZJgqe&id=41274175285&ns=1#detail


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> Seems like there are non rotating DIY XE800's out there for about $15. If the sound is the same... that's pretty much the steal of the century.
> 
> "original workshop version"
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.333.wZJgqe&id=41274175285&ns=1#detail




Hmm.... Nor sure if these are legit though. I mean, why would you make a non-rotating version if the original worked better?


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> HD668B is semi open while EVO is closed iirc....lol
> Have you heard Goldring DR150 ....Massa Peter123 ...been on watch since you be busy in the States...how did me do !.....lol




You always do great my friend 

Sorry I've never heard the DR150's.

I'm moving from the west coast to the east coast tomorrow.

Edit: love the picture


----------



## rontant

exesteils said:


> Hmm.... Nor sure if these are legit though. I mean, why would you make a non-rotating version if the original worked better?


 
  
 Hmmm... lemme think..... To give consumers more affordable options?
  
 I am curious though if the non-rotating version can be worn with cable over the ear.


----------



## DJScope

wokei said:


> HD668B is semi open while EVO is closed iirc....lol
> Have you heard Goldring DR150 ....Massa Peter123 ...been on watch since you be busy in the States...how did me do !.....lol
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love my DR-150s. IMO they are better than the Takstar Pro80.


----------



## robakri

is there a difference in cup size between LP and LP2?


----------



## Wokei

robakri said:


> is there a difference in cup size between LP and LP2?




Not too sure about that...only have LP2 which is foldable while LP is not...from the look of it...should be the same me think..


----------



## robakri

Yeah, seems like it.
  
 Gonna do some shady **** to my LP possibly, but first, a different phone is up.
  
 Teaser:


----------



## Hisoundfi

Kz es will be here today. 

Honestly, it's starting to seem like I can't get a kz iem delivered without another model coming out that is a must have. 

I feel like I have a subscription to kz monthly, sometimes weekly.


----------



## indieman

robakri said:


> Yeah, seems like it.
> 
> Gonna do some shady **** to my LP possibly, but first, a different phone is up.
> 
> Teaser:




That's a somewhat sensual picture


----------



## Hisoundfi

robakri said:


> Yeah, seems like it.
> 
> Gonna do some shady **** to my LP possibly, but first, a different phone is up.
> 
> Teaser:


Those look like hand fulls. What are they, B or maybe C cups? 

What are you planning on using for the shoulder and back straps? 

Jkjk


----------



## robakri

These are prototype cups, probably hovering around C. I guess we let our manly parts take hold of us as they are a bit too large to use for headphones. We will be waiting for the headphones themselves before making type 2, cause otherwise we'll just end up with some DD cups.


----------



## Arty McGhee

robakri said:


> These are prototype cups, probably hovering around C. I guess we let our manly parts take hold of us as they are a bit too large to use for headphones. We will be waiting for the headphones themselves before making type 2, cause otherwise we'll just end up with some DD cups.


 
 be careful
 those look like fakes
  
 ...


----------



## Bananiq

@bhazard DSG100 not as good as XE800 or Havi then?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bananiq said:


> @bhazard DSG100 not as good as XE800 or Havi then?


 I'm really quite bummed right now. 

The DGS100 sound that I fell in love with has changed. I'm kind of eating crow right now. It's not the bass I'm having an issue with right now it's the treble. I'm at about the 90 hour mark and they are incredibly sibilant sounding all of the sudden. I'm hoping this is maybe a tip issue or maybe further burn in will change this, but based on the way it's going I have a feeling it will either stay or get worse. 

I think bhazard didn't give the dynamic enough driver to settle because I promise the the bass does settle. The sudden sibilance issue is quite frustrating. I'm not happy right now. 

It's so bright on the top end at this point I cringe from the sibilance even at half volume on my phone. Everything else sounds great, but as soon as someone says something with the letter s or t, it's like this thing is sizzling all the sudden.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If this thing doesn't change for the better it's not going to stay on top of my list. Heck, it doesn't make my top 20 if it's going to be this bright.


----------



## Hisoundfi

This could also be a tip issue. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Bananiq

^ oh wow... thanks for letting us know. My B2 is sibilant too, but I like it for the intimate details... balanced armatures are really prone to sibilance.. maybe DSG100 just needed to burn in to unveil that BA.


----------



## Bananiq

Try some foamies they reduce harsh treble.


----------



## bhazard

It's the V sig. You either love it or hate it, and it changes with different music. One song will sound great with it, another terrible. Not my type of sound.


----------



## indieman

arty mcghee said:


> be careful
> those look like fakes
> 
> ...



Just now got this -.-


----------



## Arty McGhee

indieman said:


> Just now got this -.-


 
 ha


----------



## indieman

djscope said:


> I love my DR-150s. IMO they are better than the Takstar Pro80.




Anyone know cheapest place to get the dr150s that ships to US?


----------



## DJScope

indieman said:


> Anyone know cheapest place to get the dr150s that ships to US?




I got mine from Jaben Audio. I believe they ship overseas.


----------



## indieman

Yah I think I found some there... shipping was like $30 >.< .


----------



## DJScope

indieman said:


> Yah I think I found some there... shipping was like $30 >.< .


 
  
 Better than no DR-150s! =P


----------



## spurxiii

Just received the DGS100. On first listen I'm not happy. The bass is nice and textured, but coming from the VSD3S for the last couple of days, the differences are:

The DGS has a much smaller soundstage in all directions. The bass really munches into the mids quite a bit. The highs seem more rolled off and hasnt got that nice sparkle. Bass is a bit bloaty similar to the KZED. The mids are kind off missing something. There's also less detail.

Note: I just cracked it open with zero burn in
There's zero inkling of that magic everyones talking about. Things will have to change drastically for me to like these 

Sorry I can't upload photos from my iphone at the moment


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> This could also be a tip issue. I'll keep you guys posted.


 
 Wow! Got to pop mines on tonight and take a good listen, I'm around the same 90 mark as you are.
  
 .....I'll be begging my 'dgs' not to change on me.


----------



## nmatheis

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Got to pop mines on tonight and take a good listen, I'm around the same 90 mark as you are.
> 
> .....I'll be begging my 'dgs' not to change on me.




Waiting… Waiting… Waiting…


----------



## lynx121

This maybe a bit late but I just recently tried the filtered tips of kc06a on t1e and its freaking good. Anyone knows where can I buy tips like these or does ostry sells these tips separately?


----------



## indieman

Good to know! I finally found tips I like for the t1-e, need to post a review


----------



## lynx121

Does the t1e's subbass really not this extended or does it need a burn-in for it to open? The filtered tips of ostry kinda make this artificial subbass-like feel ,or a fuller body or timbre or something I can't explain as I'm not that experienced in this, but still does not match up to kc06a. Fyi, as of now I think I only spent about 3-5 hours with t1e.


----------



## twister6

A quick update/impression about TTPOD T1S.
  
 Got them today from Penonaudio.  Packaging is different, more simplified.  Included accessories are different as well, you get S/M/L while silicone tips (narrow bore), and S/M/L foam eartips with a wider bore opening (similar to foam tips from SIDY).  Also, you get a different draw string storage pouch, really cool material.  The headphone housing design is identical to T1/T1E.  Cable is different from T1E, it's softer and shielding is all white and non-transparent.  Of course, you also get universal in-line remote/mic (no volume control) that works perfectly with my Galaxy Note 2 (play/pause with a single click, skip next with double click, skip prev with triple click, and start Google NOW with a long press).  3.5mm plug and splitter have a different design finish, and T1S has a better strain relief (especially at the point of wire connection to earpieces).
  
 Of course, the big question is about sound signature.  I have T1E and can only compare based on its sound, therefore I can tell you that T1S is most likely tuned like an original T1.  It's more mid-centric and doesn't have the same amount of bass.  I mean, it still has a nice punch, but mid-bass quantity is nowhere near T1E and sub-bass is very low in quantity as well.  Soundstage is as wide as T1E, but the sound is brighter and more detailed in upper mids/lower treble.
  
 One thing I found interesting, it had a card in there with Chinese writing and big T2 in the middle.  So, I assume T2 update is just around the corner.
  
 I should have detailed pictures and a full review in a few days.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dm3 is on Penonaudio


----------



## Hisoundfi

Purchased 

Boom


----------



## trarmstrong

How do these compare (build quality and sound)?

- Ostry KC06
- ViSang R03
- Zero Audio Carbo Tenore


Thanks


----------



## uncola

Hisoundfi what made you get those Sidy DM3?  What do we know about it or the predecessor the dm2?  It looks like it's a single dynamic driver iem?  Is is supposed to be mid centric or v shaped or are you an enjoyer of surprises?  
 also what is the significance of biocell driver?  n/m I found my own answer http://www.head-fi.org/t/568694/biocellulose-and-its-use-in-headphones-earphones-referring-the-recent-iem-example-vsonic-gr-07-r07


----------



## Wokei

uncola said:


> Hisoundfi what made you get those Sidy DM3?  What do we know about it or the predecessor the dm2?  It looks like it's a single dynamic driver iem?  Is is supposed to be mid centric or v shaped or are you an enjoyer of surprises?




He likey Sidy house sound ...lol...


----------



## uncola

V shaped?!  yuck V for vile.  M for midtastic


----------



## DJScope

uncola said:


> V shaped?!  yuck V for vile.  M for midtastic


 
  
 V shaped?


----------



## indieman

Ouch


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> He likey Sidy house sound ...lol...


I'm a sidy fanboy. Loved most of their stuff except the hk2, that was garbage. 

Woke up, popped in the DGS100 and it sounds great, no sibilance. I don't get it honestly. I'm thinking it was a tip issue


----------



## gyx11

@Hisoundfi

Did you change the tips right before they began to display sibilance?


----------



## Hisoundfi

gyx11 said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> Did you change the tips right before they began to display sibilance?


 
 Nope, honestly, I will admit though that I have really weird ear canals. I'm somewhere between a medium and a large, and a tip that fits one day won't fit the next.
  
 I switched over to the medium heir style tips last night and it seemed to fix the issue.


----------



## Hisoundfi

djscope said:


> V shaped?


 

 That's what happens when you wear skinny jeans lol


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Nx1 out for delivery  
After 45 days...


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> That's what happens when you wear skinny jeans lol


 
 And have a triangle shaped rear


----------



## Bananiq

Got T1-E last week. Not impressed, already sold it. Good extensions on both ends tho. Channel imbalance around 3khz and quite boosted 6-7 khz region. I probably didn't give them proper burn in (20 hours) but the shallow insertion with big housings is not really my thing. Bass was good but overall sounded 2 dimensional compared to Havi.
  
 Are those cheap XE800 really a deal or fakes?


----------



## ZapX629

If you're looking for a similar sound, with more 3d image, look into the VSD3. 
  
 No one knows about those cheap XE800s yet. Someone will have to buy them first.


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> Nx1 out for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 From dx.com or somewhere else?  I have been waiting for NX1 from dx.com for the last 3 weeks already   I know it listed as sold out in there, but they sent me tracking # way back saying it was shipped...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> From dx.com or somewhere else?  I have been waiting for NX1 from dx.com for the last 3 weeks already   I know it listed as sold out in there, but they sent me tracking # way back saying it was shipped...


No, from a seller called tool_nerd on ebay, the 45 days thanks to brazilian customs always


----------



## KepinCemit

rafaelroxalot said:


> No, from a seller called tool_nerd on ebay, the 45 days thanks to brazilian customs always


 

 Bought mine from him too, took about less than 3 weeks to arrived to my home in Indonesia.
  
 It's worth waiting for, enjoy yours


----------



## rafaelroxalot

kepincemit said:


> Bought mine from him too, took about less than 3 weeks to arrived to my home in Indonesia.
> 
> It's worth waiting for, enjoy yours


 Sure i will , now waiting for a dac hifimediy sabre for android, because my smartphone doesn't have a good sound. The nx1 Improved something on the sound of yours?


----------



## indieman

I can definitely see where you're coming from with the "shallow fit big housing". I almost gave up on them too until I finally found some tips that really worked for me. They have a very round shape so I get a comfortable fit. Glad I did, love these iems 
​


----------



## mochill

I'm going to order the dm3 tomorrow morning


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> I'm going to order the dm3 tomorrow morning


 

 what's wrong with now?


----------



## mochill

Nothing , not enough funds yet


----------



## aaDee

rafaelroxalot said:


> No, from a seller called tool_nerd on ebay, the 45 days thanks to brazilian customs always


 

 I ordered from the same seller, it took only 16 days for shipping. Surprisingly the tracking was showing item still at Singapore airport.


----------



## Salmonelas

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FiiO-X1-Hi-Res-Ultra-Portable-Compact-Lightweight-DAP-MP3-Player-Brushed-Silver-/251655409593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a97d4cfb9
  
 is that legit ? Do you recomend it or should i wait for Penonaudio ?


----------



## mochill

Should be legit, plus PayPal is on your side I not


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm super pumped about the dm3

I gotta start selling some schiit, my goodness, my study is over run with audio gear.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sidy fanboy reporting for duty, just wanting to say that I'm officially back in love with my dgs100 lol. I've got over 100 hours on these. I tell you what, the burn in is a PITA but so worth it. Listening to Muse's "the 2nd law" and it's awesome.


----------



## nmatheis

Hisoundfi: Glad to hear you're back in love! I feel like mine are settling down a little after 30+ hours in the toaster. Gotta keep burnin 'em in!


----------



## funkoid

Had a quick look and couldn't see anything within the thread, so has anyone come across budget a decent Chinese DAC that's useful for taking high resolution rips from a vinyl/phono auxilery source? I already have a quality record player so didn't want to fork out on a rubbish usb one that'll sit there and do nothing after I've transferred a few of my vinyl?


----------



## koreanzombie

hisoundfi said:


> I'm super pumped about the dm3
> 
> I gotta start selling some schiit, my goodness, my study is over run with audio gear.


 
 What kind of sound sig is the dm3 supposed to have? similar to the dsg100?


----------



## DarkZenith

Received yesterday morning this little monster: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Performance-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Mini-Headhpone-AMP-Mobile-Phone-Music-Speaker-Headset-amplifier/2037274019.html
  

  
  
 It's not that cheap, I know (the price of a C&C BH, more or less), but it is, to my ears, a solid performer as a transparent-but-fun-too amp.
 No non-sense gear: no fancy stuff like bass boost or gain control, just an airy and punchy sound, very straight and full of juice.
 Icing on the cake: this version is sold with the excellent OPA2111... mounted on a DIP-8 socket, therefore rollable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: FYI, KZ-DT3 are now at 65% off ($19,24) on Aliexpress...


----------



## Hisoundfi

koreanzombie said:


> What kind of sound sig is the dm3 supposed to have? similar to the dsg100?


It depends on how burned in your dgs100 is


----------



## uncola

That kz-dt3 is just too cheap, I decided to get one.  only $15 from here http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-official-ear-headphones-new-smart-headset-phone-headset-bass-without-a-microphone-headset-kz-dt3/2045260260.html
  
 I think maybe there's a version with a microphone and one without.. I think the $15 one is without?  I didn't want the mic anyway
  
 When I get it I'll compare it to my havi b3 and ttpod t1e    The dual dynamic and super cheap price sold me


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Anybody has this DT3 model already? The description is absolutely funny (chinglish) but can't figure out anything. Maybe somebody from China could shed a little light on this model.
 Thanks,
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Listing-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headset-phone-headset-with-a-microphone-kz-dt3/2045257142.html?tracelog=wsseller_marketingmail


----------



## uncola

oopswrongplanet I think they just become available yesterday or today so I doubt we'll see any impressions for a while.  But in the description they seem to say it's suited for vocals and instrumental and not modern pop music.  So maybe we have a new havi b3!  
  
 Here's the description part I'm talking about:
 "
1 double drive pronounce structure makes DT3 sound performance style tends IF, it is more suitable for the performance of the human voice, instrumental music. ​ 2 thanks to good transient response, DT3 for playing HIFI vocals, European and American pop music, symphonies, dance and so on. ​ 3.DT3 not good performance of modern Chinese pop music, online music. (Excluding Mandarin HIFI vocal yindie) "​


----------



## mochill

Dm3 ordered


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Dm3 ordered


Have it sent to my house


----------



## mochill




----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


>


Lol kidding 

Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## bhazard

Got the Cayin C5 today. 5 minutes in and I love it. Sounds awesome off the GO1000.
  
 The bass boost is nicely done. Plenty of power, crisp, great all around.


----------



## vlenbo

bhazard said:


> Got the Cayin C5 today. 5 minutes in and I love it. Sounds awesome off the GO1000.
> 
> The bass boost is nicely done. Plenty of power, crisp, great all around.


 
 Thanks.
  
 Now tell the singapore post to quicken their delivery pace.
  
 I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## 1clearhead

Don't get rid of the 'dgs100's', just yet! Give them a chance! Total transformation at around the 100 hour mark! No kidding! ....as posted on the 'dgs100's' thread.
  
 OK, so finally I did some more testing and concluded after further analysis that 'Hisoundfi' was on par with what he said. After 100 hours listening, the definition of the upper mids and highs takes a leap forward, but not necessarily in a bad way. I'll explain. The reason I think this accord is that the dynamic speaker is finally settling down to a point where it is so precise in presenting the mid-bass and sub-bass. It's like it balanced out on its own. I also believe the BA armatures is more expressive and vivid, not bright like the DN-2000 that I auditioned. I coudn't stand the brightness on those, it was just too close for comfort for me. So, if this is the case? Tip-rolling should be applied one more time if it does become a little sensitive for you in the highs. I had never experienced such transformation out of any IEM. And believe me when I tell you -it transformed for the better! None of my IEM's can touch these, now! I compared them last night to my my AKG K3003 (DIY) by Feel Audio this time around and all I can say is, wow! They used to sound 90 percent close to these, but not anymore! I say they sound 75 to 85 percent to the 'dgs', now.
  
 .....Watch out Shure SE846 and AKG K3003i (originals), these are definitely knocking at your door!


----------



## bhazard

It's a shame I don't hear the same goodness from the DGS, which I already sold off. No amount of burn in after 80+ hours made it likable to me, and I don't truly believe in burn in.


----------



## clee290

bhazard said:


> Got the Cayin C5 today. 5 minutes in and I love it. Sounds awesome off the GO1000.
> 
> The bass boost is nicely done. Plenty of power, crisp, great all around.


 
 Got yours already from... ahem..?! I'm still waiting for USPS tracking to show something


----------



## nmatheis

bhazard said:


> Got the Cayin C5 today. 5 minutes in and I love it. Sounds awesome off the GO1000.
> 
> The bass boost is nicely done. Plenty of power, crisp, great all around.




Mine just left NJ on its way to OR


----------



## bhazard

http://oneplus.net/oneplus-silver-bullet-earphones


----------



## bhazard

The SJP800 deserves more love. It's just as good as KZ's offerings, and if you look hard enough, you can get for under $20 now.
  
 Good clarity, but some edgy harshness at times. Bass is well done, no bloat.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> http://oneplus.net/oneplus-silver-bullet-earphones


 
 Pistons lookalike?


----------



## mochill

my thoughts exactly


----------



## sujitsky

nmatheis said:


> Mine just left NJ on its way to OR




Mine arrived today as well. One word: WoW


----------



## nmatheis

sujitsky said:


> Mine arrived today as well. One word: WoW




Glad yours arrived today. Should get mine later this week or early next week.


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Glad yours arrived today. Should get mine later this week or early next week.


 
  
 You gonna love it!!!!!


----------



## nmatheis

Well, I've heard it should give my E12 DIY a run for its money!

Oh, and I *think* this is a second run product where they fixed the plastic piece so it stays on better and doesn't prevent some plugs from making full contact.


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Well, I've heard it should give my E12 DIY a run for its money!
> 
> Oh, and I *think* this is a second run product where they fixed the plastic piece so it stays on better and doesn't prevent some plugs from making full contact.


 

 That is correct.  No issues with a plastic piece on mine.


----------



## nmatheis

Glad to hear that. Was it bhazard who got one where the plastic piece was giving him grief?


----------



## twister6

No, that was dsnuts, but he got a replacement.


----------



## nmatheis

Oh yes, another of the stalwarts


----------



## KepinCemit

Dang,
  
 I'm just drooling anticipating C5 arrival. But shipment to Indonesia will be around 2-4 weeks I guess 
  
 Just hope it will arrive safely & won't get lost in the mail system, no way to check too since there's no tracking code for international shipment 
  
  
 ===========================================
  
 Still burning the Havi, quite liking them, just wish they would have just a little more punch in the sub bass region


----------



## Audiophile1811

bhazard said:


> http://oneplus.net/oneplus-silver-bullet-earphones


 
  
 These look interesting. How'd you come across them? Just curious


----------



## Hisoundfi

C5 in route. 

Should be here today.


----------



## nino9

kepincemit said:


> Dang,
> 
> I'm just drooling anticipating C5 arrival. But shipment to Indonesia will be around 2-4 weeks I guess
> 
> ...


 
 the Havi is already tested by the Bekasi people, they find the tuning is mid-centric.
  
 Will be looking forward on your take on C5, pak Rudy


----------



## rafaelroxalot

This week are being the best one  all days something "out for delivery" today my vivo xe800 will arrive  
So happy. Kzs, nx1 and today vivos, maybe havi tomorrow?


----------



## Hisoundfi

rafaelroxalot said:


> This week are being the best one  all days something "out for delivery" today my vivo xe800 will arrive
> So happy. Kzs, nx1 and today vivos, maybe havi tomorrow?


I bet you feel like a kid on Christmas 

Enjoy!


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> I bet you feel like a kid on Christmas
> 
> Enjoy!


yeah, i had only klipsch s4,with kz i heard the quality difference, now with nx1 my sound have body , and today i will see what everyone talks about, the gr07 in vivo xe800. If i was excited with kz gr, i think that today i will be, on a dreamland lol
I was only hearing you guys talking about, and waiting here in brazil, 45 days, and everything now is coming


----------



## rafaelroxalot

I know that is off topic, but, how can i write these other smiles? Where can i find the code to show them?


----------



## Hisoundfi

C5 is out for delivery... 

Should I go home on lunch break, or suddenly get sick and need to go home for the day? (cough cough)


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> C5 is out for delivery...
> 
> Should I go home on lunch break, or suddenly get sick and need to go home for the day? (cough cough)


wow maybe you gonna die if you didn't rest at home, some kind of terrible "sound flu" only a great dose of iem with a good amp to get your strength back lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

rafaelroxalot said:


> wow maybe you gonna die if you didn't rest at home, some kind of terrible "sound flu" only a great dose of iem with a good amp to get your strength back lol


Lol funniest post of the day. 

"Take two of these iems and a c5 and call me in the morning"


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Lol funniest post of the day.
> 
> "Take two of these iems and a c5 and call me in the morning"


 

 ... and if the fever persist, double the dose by switching C5 into a high gain.
  
                                                                  Dr. Twister


----------



## mochill

^LOLZ


----------



## twister6

Guys, I think I just found *my* Messiah IEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know it's a German design, but most likely made in China.  Had it for 2 days, already burned in for 20hrs (needed a burn in to kick start the melting of bloat out of the box), now I have my jaw on the ground with almost 3D soundstage, enhanced bass with a deep sub-bass texture and fast mid-bass punch, slightly recessed mids though they sound clear and detailed with a perfect balance between brightness and warmth, and crispy extended treble.  Having a bright source might push it closer to being a bit hot in upper mids/lower treble, but with a smartphone, any typical mp3 player, or X1 I'm using now - its Messiah in my ears.
  
 My review sample from Senns has Android controls (full playback and volume), so it's another bonus since I can actually control playback remotely on X1 from these Sennheiser Momentum IEMs.


----------



## bhazard

Nice. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> ... and if the fever persist, double the dose by switching C5 into a high gain.
> 
> Dr. Twister


lol


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> Guys, I think I just found *my* Messiah IEM  I know it's a German design, but most likely made in China.  Had it for 2 days, already burned in for 20hrs (needed a burn in to kick start the melting of bloat out of the box), now I have my jaw on the ground with almost 3D soundstage, enhanced bass with a deep sub-bass texture and fast mid-bass punch, slightly recessed mids though they sound clear and detailed with a perfect balance between brightness and warmth, and crispy extended treble.  Having a bright source might push it closer to being a bit hot in upper mids/lower treble, but with a smartphone, any typical mp3 player, or X1 I'm using now - its Messiah in my ears.
> 
> My review sample from Senns has Android controls (full playback and volume), so it's another bonus since I can actually control playback remotely on X1 from these Sennheiser Momentum IEMs.


which iem is that? Where to get it?


----------



## Kardasis

rafaelroxalot said:


> which iem is that? Where to get it?


 
 Sennheiser Momentum in-ear I think


----------



## rontant

rafaelroxalot said:


> which iem is that? Where to get it?




http://en-us.sennheiser.com/momentum-headphones-in-ear


----------



## robervaul

kardasis said:


> Sennheiser Momentum in-ear I think


 

 $$$$$ ?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Thanks


----------



## rafaelroxalot

robervaul said:


> $$$$$ ?


99$


----------



## robervaul

rafaelroxalot said:


> 99$


 
I don't care about anything, I want the VSD7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






​


----------



## mochill

^+1 VSD7 FTW!!!!!


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> C5 is out for delivery...
> 
> Should I go home on lunch break, or suddenly get sick and need to go home for the day? (cough cough)




And that's why I have things delivered at work . Speaking of deliveries at work, my Cayin C5 is out for delivery now, as well .


----------



## robervaul

It's not Chinese, but has a good price.
 OnePlus surprises and launches brushed aluminum headset for $ 15

 http://oneplus.net/oneplus-silver-bullet-earphones
  ​


----------



## bhazard

Cayin Pepper!
  
 The C5 is absolutely awesome. Noticeable improvement over my Topping NX1. No EMI during my commute off my smartphone. Crystal clear. Bass boost is well done. Tons of power. Sounds slightly better than the built in amp of my GO1000.
  
 DS, twister, and everyone else is basically spot on about this amp. I'm not sure any Fiio can match it, especially at the price I paid.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Cayin Pepper!
> 
> The C5 is absolutely awesome. Noticeable improvement over my Topping NX1. No EMI during my commute off my smartphone. Crystal clear. Bass boost is well done. Tons of power. Sounds slightly better than the built in amp of my GO1000.
> 
> DS, twister, and everyone else is basically spot on about this amp. I'm not sure any Fiio can match it, especially at the price I paid.




Agreed again 

Hell of an amp. I also prefer it to the GO720 and it definitely beats the E12.


----------



## indieman

Meelectronics just announced a revamped version of their classic m9 iem. It's supposed to be really good (the original was). I should be getting a review sample in very soon  If it's as awesome as they hype, they should give the kz, pistons and other super budget kings a run for their money!

The m9 webpage 
http://www.meelec.com/M9_Classic_In_Ear_Headphones_p/ep-m9-bk-ff.htm


----------



## Squalo

Oh my those Senns are butt ugly.. Looks like a Philips SHE9000 had a baby with some old Altec Lansings.. Why can't they afford to hire a designer? :/
  
 Quote:


robervaul said:


> It's not Chinese, but has a good price.
> OnePlus surprises and launches brushed aluminum headset for $ 15
> 
> http://oneplus.net/oneplus-silver-bullet-earphones
> ​


 

 Yes that is Chinese. OnePlus is 110% Chinese! (Compared to the meelec & senn-crap flooding THIS thread... (well, the meelec is likely just a logo on some chinese stuff))
  
 Looks good. Can be good. Seems like phonemakers want follow Sonys MH1C and LGs QB and release budget flagship headsets. Could turn out good, like the Piston 2. It's as unsurprising as it's price. Have to check that one out... like the Huawei Honor-headset.


----------



## indieman

squalo said:


> (Compared to the meelec & senn-crap flooding THIS thread... (well, the meelec is likely just a logo on some chinese stuff))




My apologies, didn't mean to get off topic. I'm not sure if meelec is Chinese owned (probably not), but just pointed them out since they are aiming squarely at the kz ed se and other popular budget iems often discussed here.

As peace offering to the overlords I will by something Chinese next paycheck!


----------



## altrunox

fake or super fake?
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/-/1961675861.html
  
 They`re too cheap, but the seller told me that they`re originals, I was looking to get the white one for my girlfriend.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

To my happiness the dac was delivered today with my vivo xe800, now dac hifmediy sabre android + amp nx1 topping + vivo xe800 = wonderful thing!


----------



## indieman

Nice colors


----------



## nmatheis

Just opened the C5. Can't use it until I charge the "babbery", lol .


----------



## nmatheis

Fair warning: my C5 came was set to Bass On and High again. Be careful, folks .


----------



## indieman

Just put my havis in for first time. Holy crap. Amazingness


----------



## Netforce

Hmm every time I insert my XE800 into my ears the right tip squeaks. So peculiar, not super distracting but pretty weird.


----------



## indieman

Possible driver flex? My t1-e do that on the left ear lol


----------



## twister6

indieman said:


> Meelectronics just announced a revamped version of their classic m9 iem. It's supposed to be really good (the original was). I should be getting a review sample in very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't beat $10 price!  And dealing with Mike is always a pleasure, top notch customer support!


----------



## indieman

Indeed! Mike is a great guy. I got the penon iems in with the havis... will compare to new m9. The ultimate $10 showdown!

I'm also planning on buying some more stuff from aliexpress... Some pro80s, kzedes, hd691b, pistons etc. I've never purchased from there, should I be wary of fakes etc?


----------



## Hisoundfi

nmatheis said:


> Just opened the C5. Can't use it until I charge the "babbery", lol .


Same here. I'm sitting here and staring at the flashing light for the last two hours lmao


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dude! How long does this thing take to charge? 

Hdhdhgwhwieijdidoejshßiwoqownwh#jductcbebrofoconwiqoff!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> Dude! How long does this thing take to charge?
> 
> Hdhdhgwhwieijdidoejshßiwoqownwh#jductcbebrofoconwiqoff!


 
 LOL.
 I think there's the one con of the Cayin N6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Any word on total battery life, though?


----------



## mochill

4hr30min


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> 4hr30min


 
 +1
  
@Hisoundfi
  
 Hope you do not mind waiting for that long of a duration to charge the C5.


----------



## mochill

I wouldn't mind an amp but I like portability more


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> I wouldn't mind an amp but I like portability more


 
  
 Totally agree on that. I hope the C5 aren't that cumbersome.


----------



## bhazard

vlenbo said:


> Totally agree on that. I hope the C5 aren't that cumbersome.


 
 I find it more comfortable to hold against my smartphone over the NX1. Lines up perfectly with it.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Nice. Looking forward to the review.


 
  
 Review for Senns Momentum In-Ear is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-momentum-in-ear/reviews/11631


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> Dude! How long does this thing take to charge?
> 
> Hdhdhgwhwieijdidoejshßiwoqownwh#jductcbebrofoconwiqoff!




Awhile... My C5 got quite warm during charging! How about yours?


----------



## Hisoundfi

nmatheis said:


> Awhile... My C5 got quite warm during charging! How about yours?


Mine did also.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Does anyone else have a feeling like the treble on their c5 has a little harshness to it? 

It's a great amp, but at the moment with the coloration of this amp, it makes brighter sounding iems like the altone200 unlistenable. 

Is anyone else getting the same result? 

Could this amp settle in with more use?


----------



## nmatheis

Only tried it with X5 + DGS100 so far, and it wasn't the best match. Good soundstage and tighter bass but it got loud too quickly and treble was a bit hot. Looking forward to trying it with DX90 with more sensitive IEM and with X5 + Havi.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Does anyone else have a feeling like the treble on their c5 has a little harshness to it?
> 
> It's a great amp, but at the moment with the coloration of this amp, it makes brighter sounding iems like the altone200 unlistenable.
> 
> ...


 
 drjazz said it settled down for him after some use. Mine isn't harsh, but I don't use any BAs... which it would probably show up on very much.


----------



## twister6

I used C5 with IM03 and didn't find it harsh either, but I gave it some burn in beforehand.


----------



## twister6

For anyone who is interested, TTPOD *T1S* review is here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/728860/ttpod-t1-e-impressions-thread/900#post_10913174


----------



## twister6

Ostry "dental" correction lol!!!
  
 Just read the description:
  
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/ostry-os100-os200-os300-earphone-turning-tips.html


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> Ostry "dental" correction lol!!!
> 
> Just read the description:
> 
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/ostry-os100-os200-os300-earphone-turning-tips.html


worthy? these can work with xe800? Gr07? The ones that fit with mh1 tips?


----------



## spurxiii

Which flavour macaroon?


----------



## mochill

The tuning eartips might come in handy


----------



## bhazard

Haha I label my cases like that.

KZ ES. Clear, but not at all frequencies. Great bass, some splashy highs that need taming. As always, much better than the price tag.

Let's see if it changes after a day.


----------



## nmatheis

spurxiii said:


> Which flavour macaroon?




I do that but prefer to use mint tins instead of IEM clamshells.


----------



## Shawn71

Vsonic upgraded cable for VSD3/S, is now available @ penon.....

http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-Upgraded-Cable


----------



## Salmonelas

Is that cable the same as the new batch of Vsd3/S or it has beter materials and therefore beter SQ?


----------



## Salmonelas

Also i read in discription TPU materials.Is that good? I guess its not beter from OFC cables right?


----------



## Shawn71

salmonelas said:


> Also i read in discription TPU materials.Is that good? I guess its not beter from OFC cables right?




TPU is the external tube (sheath) that covers the conductors inside it....the conductors like ofc,silver plated copper and pure silver etc.....


----------



## Salmonelas

Ok,thx for explaining.So the cables are out,what about Vsd5? So many people waiting...


----------



## Shawn71

salmonelas said:


> Is that cable the same as the new batch of Vsd3/S or it has beter materials and therefore beter SQ?




I cld be wrong,so take it as grain of salt....the upgraded stock cable(the one that comes with the earpiece now) are like snake skin,which could be same OFC conductor like the previous stock cables,to match the same street price....but these after market cables at penon are silver plated ones,so these retails @ $32.50, as silver being costly than copper...anyone who bought lately and that has snake skin cable can confirm.....


----------



## clee290

^I can let you guys know on Monday when my VSD3S from LMUE should be coming in.


----------



## indieman

Wokei! Any impressions of the kogan player? 

Lots of new iems lately :3


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Haha I label my cases like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I received my 'ES' as well. I will be checking these out several days from now. Love the piano black color on these. Was it because I bought the one with "no mic"? Did anyone buy the one with mic? I believe they come in silver. Is this right?


----------



## Jjc27

Lately I find my self reaching for the kzes over everything else I have. I do it without thinking. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Wokei! Any impressions of the kogan player?
> 
> Lots of new iems lately :3




Nice collection of iem's in the box .....me can make out three iem there ...Havi , Penon , T1e and the other two are ?

Kogan player is da da bomb ...clarity and details are uber excellent ..very flat neutral sound ....for 25usd ...it really sound much more expensive than some other higher price dap ..check put the Kogan thread ...for more impression ...lol


----------



## Wokei

Me new set up...Goldring DR150+ Kogan+SMSL SAP-5s


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Me new set up...Goldring DR150+ Kogan+SMSL SAP-5s


 
  
 That looks serious!!!  Kogan player is as big as earcup!   Why not sticky tape it to earcup to keep it all together?


----------



## twister6

salmonelas said:


> Is that cable the same as the new batch of Vsd3/S or it has beter materials and therefore beter SQ?


 
  
 Ok, just to clarify.  Snake-skin updated cable is for VSD1/1S only!  That is non-removable cable, not sure if it's silver-plated or just a regular OFC (typically VSonic likes to show off with a clear shielding on silver plated ones, so I'm guessing snake-skin is just high quality OFC).
  
 The new batch of VSD3/3S has the same OFC wires but a slightly different cable shielding which feels more rubbery in comparison to the original batch, and also a NEW improved connector with a more defined gold-plated layer and a much better snapping.
  
 The replacement VSD3/3S cable, like the one sold by Penon for $32.50 is silver-plated OFC.  It's not pure silver, but rather a silver-plated oxygen-free-copper cable which should have the same improved connector as a new batch.  I don't have this cable, but can tell you with 100% certainty it will brighten the sound, I tested half a dozen of Lunashops and FiiO silver plated cables and the results are always the same.  As a matter of fact, I have been pinging Lunashops to come up with their own VSD3/3S cable replacement since I really like their build quality and overall look.  I think they are having a problem location those proprietary mmcx connectors since VSonic didn't use the standard ones like in W-series, SE-series, or UE900.


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> That looks serious!!!  Kogan player is as big as earcup!   Why not sticky tape it to earcup to keep it all together?




In length-wise yes...stick to the ear cup..nah..DR150 too good looking....lol


----------



## DJScope

twister6 said:


> That looks serious!!!  Kogan player is as big as earcup!   Why not sticky tape it to earcup to keep it all together?


 
  
 These are open-back so if you put something against it, it will change the sound.


----------



## twister6

djscope said:


> These are open-back so if you put something against it, it will change the sound.


 

 and Wokei's lioness will thank him for that, keeping a sound "enclosed"


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> and Wokei's lioness will thank him for that, keeping a sound "enclosed"


----------



## bhazard

Where can you buy the Kogan?


----------



## Wokei

bhazard said:


> Where can you buy the Kogan?




They are sold by Kogan online store in Australia and they don't ship overseas...they are..iirc sold by one Aliexpress seller ...check the Kogan thread but price about USD 50+-...with that price...be better getting the Fiio x1...Me unit was brought in from Australia to Malaysia...by fellow Aussie headfi


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Guys I spent my last 2 days listening to my friend's don scorpio dolphins. These are definitely one of the best closed headphone I've heard. I can't seem to find reviews except from twister 6 but for $99? They are worth every penny IMHO


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Nice collection of iem's in the box .....me can make out three iem there ...Havi , Penon , T1e and the other two are ?




Top right is meelectronics crystal, bottom right is meelec m9 classic (just got those yesterday, very impressed so far).

Yah I need to take a break from buying stuff. Between this and long boarding I'm spending a lot. Those dr150 tho...



syedz2ez4 said:


> Guys I spent my last 2 days listening to my friend's don scorpio dolphins. These are definitely one of the best closed headphone I've heard. I can't seem to find reviews except from twister 6 but for $99? They are worth every penny IMHO




Penon has the dolphins I think. Have you heard the takstar pro80? If so how do they compare?


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Top right is meelectronics crystal, bottom right is meelec m9 classic (just got those yesterday, very impressed so far).
> 
> Yah I need to take a break from buying stuff. Between this and long boarding I'm spending a lot. Those dr150 tho...
> Penon has the dolphins I think. Have you heard the takstar pro80? If so how do they compare?




DR150 is good..check the thread out...

@peter123...iirc ...have both Dolphin and Pro 80


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Don scorpio's hype is long gone..but is there any other chinese discovery currently that is better than these?


----------



## vlenbo

syedz2ez4 said:


> Guys I spent my last 2 days listening to my friend's don scorpio dolphins. These are definitely one of the best closed headphone I've heard. I can't seem to find reviews except from twister 6 but for $99? They are worth every penny IMHO


 
 Please, do you have impressions on the don scorpio? I want to purchase them. Not now, but after I purchase the havis.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

vlenbo said:


> Please, do you have impressions on the don scorpio? I want to purchase them. Not now, but after I purchase the havis.


 
 My experience with headphones are very limited. I have only tried a few closed headphones. Going from memory like senns momentums, vmoda100, custom one pro, m50x, I can tell you I was more impressed with these dolphins. I liked the momentums the most out of those but Peter was right the dolphins do have better soundstage than momentums and better bass quality. Now the dolphins do not have the soundstage as wide as my hd598 but considering they are closed they do pretty well. It doesn't sound congested.
  
 I will be brief:
  
*Bass:* For me since I have been very used to my ckr9s sort of bass I'd say its slightly lacking here in the low department. However it is enjoyable enough for pleasure listening. Its fast, accurate and gives a satisfying thump (not tunderous) but I'd prefer the bass fto have a little more extension and deepness in attack and more reverberation. The subbass is lacking if I compare them directly to my ckr9s. They almost not rumble at all. However with the bass this fast, it does not bleed into the mids and here is where the mids shine.
  
*Mids: *The mids are awesome. Very good detail retrievals and clarity. Not as forward as my ckr9s but they sound very enjoyable. Vocals are organic enough for my liking better than the ones I said I tried.
  
*Highs: *The highs are crisply detailed and smoothly extensive. Drums sound realistic and natural. I can hear more presence from cymbals but they are not in anyway sibilant to me.
  
All in all its a damn good phone for $99. Though it may not feel like the most of solid phones in terms of build quality but it does hold up well and light. Good for portability.


----------



## Netforce

The Dolphins are quite nice though have been seldom mentioned the last few months. Been using my pair with a v-moda boom pro mic for gaming sessions. After taking out the foam inserts it has really improved comfort for me. Cups were tad shallow with the foam and while it my ears are still touching the inside with foam removed I find i can wear the Dolphins longer. I did a small write up couple of months ago comparing the Dolphins with my pair of Onkyos and realized sub bass on one side of the Onkyos is pretty much gone so my write up is pretty much null lol.


----------



## peter123

syedz2ez4 said:


> Guys I spent my last 2 days listening to my friend's don scorpio dolphins. These are definitely one of the best closed headphone I've heard. I can't seem to find reviews except from twister 6 but for $99? They are worth every penny IMHO




Lol,told you so  Seriously I'm happy that you like them.

I brought my pair on a reason trip and fell in love with them all over again. They're a very nice headphone with great isolation.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Yes isolation is good and comfort too. Its leather so as always with long use it gets hot but its very comfortable and they have really tuned it right on the money for me. Its fun, lively and engaging. Thanks for the recommendation @peter123 . You also mentioned about takstar pro80 perhaps with this 2 closed headphone I can look further and spend more in open headphones instead.


----------



## indieman

So peter...
Between the 2? Dolphin vs pro80?


----------



## yalper

I would like to read more about Penon iem here, but there is only a few info and impressions all I can find. 
  
 When I read DGS100 thread, I felt like I'm at home. 
  
 It has great clarity, details, and stage, boomy bass is moddable (front hole assignment)
  
 Despite sometimes being overwhelming, it's bass is quite different, I think it's very organic and quite lively.  
  
  
 Any others sharing similar opinions?


----------



## indieman

I like the penon iem, although I had a very hard time tip rolling and trying to get a decent seal. They feel super study but the housings are huge; might be an issue for some :S


----------



## spurxiii

I share the opinion that the bass is overwhelming, particularly the mid bass. I find that its midbass is always overwhelming, and much more noticable in tracks with vocals. It bleeds into the mids and strangles the vocals both male and female. This is after 100+ hours of burn in.


----------



## peter123

indieman said:


> So peter...
> Between the 2? Dolphin vs pro80?




Honestly they're both great and punch way above their price ranges. If I'd have to pick one it be the Dolphins though. The reason for this is they being more portable and at home I prefer using open headphones


----------



## vlenbo

syedz2ez4 said:


> My experience with headphones are very limited. I have only tried a few closed headphones. Going from memory like senns momentums, vmoda100, custom one pro, m50x, I can tell you I was more impressed with these dolphins. I liked the momentums the most out of those but Peter was right the dolphins do have better soundstage than momentums and better bass quality. Now the dolphins do not have the soundstage as wide as my hd598 but considering they are closed they do pretty well. It doesn't sound congested.
> 
> I will be brief:
> 
> ...


 
 Beautiful impressions!
  
 I probably will buy it after the havis then.
  
 Thanks SyedZ2ez4!


----------



## Audiophile1811

@SyedZ2ez4 Great impressions!


----------



## daveyostrow

Dolphin look interesting, where are people grabbing them from? Penaudio, eBay?
Also the (basshead) drama model looks interesting. Any reviews or comparisons out there?


----------



## Netforce

daveyostrow said:


> Dolphin look interesting, where are people grabbing them from? Penaudio, eBay?
> Also the (basshead) drama model looks interesting. Any reviews or comparisons out there?


 
 Yup penon is the way to go with the Dolphin. The Drama I haven't read too much about others personal experience with them though there are measurements that exist of them although I can't mention where.


----------



## bhazard

syedz2ez4 said:


> Don scorpio's hype is long gone..but is there any other chinese discovery currently that is better than these?


 
 Hard to say. The Dolphins are very musical and lack some soundstage, but yes they are definitely recommended.
  
 They weren't balanced enough for me to keep, but I did enjoy them quite a bit.


----------



## twister6

Just make sure to take out foam inserts once you get those Dolphins! Did a little pictorial walk-through here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/2820#post_10508530


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

vlenbo said:


> Beautiful impressions!
> 
> I probably will buy it after the havis then.
> 
> Thanks SyedZ2ez4!


 
  
 Thanks. You'll like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






audiophile1811 said:


> @SyedZ2ez4 Great impressions!


 
 Thanks just a brief impression. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


daveyostrow said:


> Dolphin look interesting, where are people grabbing them from? Penaudio, eBay?
> Also the (basshead) drama model looks interesting. Any reviews or comparisons out there?


 
 My friend bought from penonaudio, you can get them for $99 there.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

bhazard said:


> Hard to say. The Dolphins are very musical and lack some soundstage, but yes they are definitely recommended.
> 
> They weren't balanced enough for me to keep, but I did enjoy them quite a bit.


 
  
 Yeah they aren't balanced but its fun sounding and very enjoyable.


twister6 said:


> Just make sure to take out foam inserts once you get those Dolphins! Did a little pictorial walk-through here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/2820#post_10508530


 
 Ok thanks for letting me know, these aren't my pair so I wouldn't dare doing it to his lol


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO X1 now available @ mp4nation for $109.50...

 http://www.mp4nation.net/fiio-x1-24-192-hifi-digital-audio-player-silver


----------



## pkalra67

XE800 are restocked at ~$50 on taobao.
Cheers


----------



## Wokei

pkalra67 said:


> XE800 are restocked at ~$50 on taobao.
> Cheers




Yes ..get it ..for those who missed it ...the last round ....


----------



## Doodier

pkalra67 said:


> XE800 are restocked at ~$50 on taobao.
> Cheers


 
 Linky link, please?


----------



## pkalra67

http://tw.taobao.com/item/39611403083.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.5.qzoj5t%2Ca1z0d.6639537.1997196601.5.qzoj5t


----------



## clee290

pkalra67 said:


> XE800 are restocked at ~$50 on taobao.
> Cheers


 
 Is it this one:
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.5oJDFG&id=39611403083&ns=1#detail
 ?
  
 Do you know if they're legit? I heard there are fakes now.


----------



## pkalra67

clee290 said:


> Is it this one:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.5oJDFG&id=39611403083&ns=1#detail
> ?
> 
> Do you know if they're legit? I heard there are fakes now.



Yes and I believe this is the same seller from whom many here purchased at the same price a few days back.


----------



## peter123

pkalra67 said:


> XE800 are restocked at ~$50 on taobao.
> Cheers


 
   
 At last, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 Quote:


wokei said:


> Yes ..get it ..for those who missed it ...the last round ....


 
  
 You don't have to tell me twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Also added the Sidy SJP800 for $8


----------



## bhazard

SJP800 isn't bad for $15 and under at all. Very KZ like.
 XE800 at $50 is a steal.
  
 Whoever wanted to know about the Don Scorpio Drama.... beautiful headphone, but it is all bass and not much else.


----------



## Bananiq

Mistertao seems not working with that link..
 what is good agent as well?


----------



## peter123

bananiq said:


> Mistertao seems not working with that link..
> what is good agent as well?




Strange, I ordered them there just an hour ago.......


----------



## shuggs

www.taobaofocus.com. I like that they offer PayPal option...





bananiq said:


> Mistertao seems not working with that link..
> what is good agent as well?


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> SJP800 isn't bad for $15 and under at all. Very KZ like.
> XE800 at $50 is a steal.
> 
> Whoever wanted to know about the Don Scorpio Drama.... beautiful headphone, *but it is all bass and not much else.*


 
  
 As Meghan Trainor song goes "all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That damn tune is stuck in my head lol!!!


----------



## munggo

@peter123 
 Could you post a link to the item you bought from mistertao?
 I searched xe800 and boom price range from $10-$131..
 Thanks!


----------



## robakri

Does the fiio x1 drive the havis well?
  
 My G3 is slightly lacking in driving them so I was thinking of getting the x3s but wow the x1 is sooo much cheaper, whats the diffs here boys?


----------



## peter123

munggo said:


> @peter123
> 
> Could you post a link to the item you bought from mistertao?
> I searched xe800 and boom price range from $10-$131..
> Thanks!




When pasting the taobao link posted on last page I get this:

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/39611403083.html

Hope it works for you


----------



## twister6

robakri said:


> Does the fiio x1 drive the havis well?
> 
> My G3 is slightly lacking in driving them so I was thinking of getting the x3s but wow the x1 is sooo much cheaper, whats the diffs here boys?


 

 In terms of volume, yes - plenty of power.  In terms of driving to a full potential to get the best out of the sound - you will need an external amp since X1's amp is not the highest quality.  Not sure if X3 will be an improvement either since I still enjoy B3 Pro 1 more with E11k from LO of X5 over it's HO.


----------



## robakri

Damn...
  
 I'd really like a PMP that could drive them, I don't want a second unit.


----------



## mochill

Fiio x5


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Fiio x5


 
  
 Since you sold your DX90, what is your next or current DAP?  Perhaps saving for N6?


----------



## peter123

I love them with the X3 but (unfortunately  ) they sound even better from the Cayin C5.


----------



## mochill

Cayin n6 , Sony Walkman a17


----------



## Baycode

When we'll be seeing the N6 to purchase?


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> SJP800 isn't bad for $15 and under at all. Very KZ like.
> XE800 at $50 is a steal.




Thanks for sharing. I've have nightmares after missing out on the XE800 last time so took no chances now.


----------



## mochill

When it exist


----------



## robakri

fiio x1 + sth like e11k or topping nx1 vs x5?


----------



## twister6

Birdie just dropped off DM3 on my porch...  Packaging almost identical to DGS100 with a ton of accessories.  Super lightweight and comfortable, though a little bit of driver flex using included foam tips.  Had 1min listening impression out of the box, less mid-bass bloat than out of the box DM2/Penon IEM/DGS100, so it's a good starting point   I would say signature is more balanced than any previous SIDY's where upper mids are more balanced rather than recessed, sounds clear/detailed and smooth... so far   Bass definitely enhanced with a signature mid-bass hump with an aggressive punch!  Will update after a few hours of burn in!!!


----------



## mochill

OH BOI!!!!!!


----------



## Wokei

Me current fav...TPeos H100ii..there is a thread for it...check it out...cheers


----------



## slowpickr

twister6 said:


> Birdie just dropped off DM3 on my porch...  Packaging almost identical to DGS100 with a ton of accessories.  Super lightweight and comfortable, though a little bit of driver flex using included foam tips.  Had 1min listening impression out of the box, less mid-bass bloat than out of the box DM2/Penon IEM/DGS100, so it's a good starting point   I would say signature is more balanced than any previous SIDY's where upper mids are more balanced rather than recessed, sounds clear/detailed and smooth... so far   Bass definitely enhanced with a signature mid-bass hump with an aggressive punch!  Will update after a few hours of burn in!!!


 
  
 I hear the train a comin', it's rolling round the bend...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

slowpickr said:


> I hear the train a comin', it's rolling round the bend...


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> Birdie just dropped off DM3 on my porch...  Packaging almost identical to DGS100 with a ton of accessories.  Super lightweight and comfortable, though a little bit of driver flex using included foam tips.  Had 1min listening impression out of the box, less mid-bass bloat than out of the box DM2/Penon IEM/DGS100, so it's a good starting point   I would say signature is more balanced than any previous SIDY's where upper mids are more balanced rather than recessed, sounds clear/detailed and smooth... so far   Bass definitely enhanced with a signature mid-bass hump with an aggressive punch!  Will update after a few hours of burn in!!!


 
  
 what about the treble any signs of sibliance?


----------



## mochill

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.10.SpIoFB&scm=1007.10009.1442.0&id=41291269501&pvid=5acaf4a5-def9-4100-98ca-f76d95263e4a


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> what about the treble any signs of sibliance?


 
  
 Too early to say, though no sibilance out of the box, will see what happens at 150th hour of burn in lol!!!  SIDY mentioned they did 500hr burn in for a final sound analysis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't expect hype train, just will tell you how it is...


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> Too early to say, though no sibilance out of the box, will see what happens at 150th hour of burn in lol!!!  SIDY mentioned they did 500hr burn in for a final sound analysis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 that's sound not bad. I hope they turn out to be great and stay without sibilance !
  
 You can't stop the train once it rolls haha


----------



## twister6

Holly CRAP!!!!!  I really don't want to start a hype train, but I'm sitting here with my jaw down to the ground in disbelieve of what I'm hearing!!!
  
 Only 2+ hrs of burn in and these have a Messiah glow (relative to my standards), I'm not kidding.  BUT there is a big catch.  SIDY included a ton of eartips and they are ALL wrong for these IEMs.  If you guys remember, DM2 had removable filters to shape the sound signature.  Well in case of DM3 - tip rolling does an AMAZING sound shaping, beyond anything else I have experienced before..  If you want bass to make your brain rattle, stick with all stock narrow bore long stem tips or the included foam tips.  Those give you a heavy bass, both sub- and mid-.  But once I switched to wide bore medium stem length tips - OMG, mid-bass went down, sub-bass scaled back, mid-range came forward, treble started to sparkle.  Even with a wide bore (opening) eartips there is no sibilance.  So far I hear a lot of clarity and details, upper mids are smooth, vocals have a lot of body and sounds organic.  Treble is crisp and extended, no sign of sibilance.  With that eartips setup, sound is on a brighter side but not harsh or peaky.  They still have SIDY signature mid-bass hump which is always there, but it's a lot more tamed and not overpowering (at least with wide bore tips) in comparison to all of their other premium models. 
  
 Sound stage is not super wide/deep, but definitely above the average (more wider than deeper).  There is some microphonics, I can definitely hear cable noise when music is not playing, these don't have the best sound isolation either, and a little bit of driver flex is present, but not too bad.  Build is very solid, great strain relief, clear L/R marking on top of the shell, shell itself is made out of some lightweight space metal with a captivating swirling design, cable is soft and round with a chin slider and their signature 270deg headphone plug.  You can wear these wire up or down, but wire down is more natural.
  
 OK, let's keep our fingers crossed that sound signature doesn't go weird after 20-30hrs


----------



## encoreAC

and here it goes... ;D
  
 I am looking forward to see more experiences! And a comparison to the dgs100 D


----------



## altrunox




----------



## twister6

Well, somebody has to pick up Hisoundfi slack


----------



## encoreAC

a new train is in the town and it is accelerating...my body is (not) ready.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

altrunox said:


>


 
 Hell, dis gon' be pretty crowded, but I'm getting on it anyway. 
 DM3 hype train is a go!


----------



## encoreAC

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hell, dis gon' be pretty crowded, but I'm getting on it anyway.
> DM3 hype train is a go!


 
  
  
 Is your favourite IEM still the Pistons? careful then, the train might be so fast that you will get blown away ;DD


----------



## thatBeatsguy

encoreac said:


> Is your favourite IEM still the Pistons? careful then, the train might be so fast that you will get blown away ;DD


 
 So far, yes. But I doubt not catching up. How much are these, again? 
  
 EDIT: Wow, looks amazing. And for ~400 RMB, too.


----------



## encoreAC

thatbeatsguy said:


> So far, yes. But I doubt not catching up. How much are these, again?


 
  
  
 http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-SIDY-DM3 ~60$ 
  
 they are not cheaper even on taobao lol


----------



## mochill

waiting patiently


----------



## thatBeatsguy

encoreac said:


> http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-SIDY-DM3 ~60$
> 
> they are not cheaper even on taobao lol


 
 On TaoBao they are about $55. Similar pricing, which is good. Dunno how I'll be able to get them to the Philippines, though.
 PenonAudio has free shipping, but I'm guessing this'll take a month to arrive. 
 Sadly, my dad can't access his TaoBao and Alipay accounts now that he's not in China anymore.


----------



## encoreAC

thatbeatsguy said:


> On TaoBao they are about $55. Similar pricing, which is good. Dunno how I'll be able to get them to the Philippines, though.
> PenonAudio has free shipping, but I'm guessing this'll take a month to arrive.
> Sadly, my dad can't access his TaoBao and Alipay accounts now that he's not in China anymore.


 
  
 I am waiting for further developent before getting them. Getting early in the train is risky haha.


----------



## bhazard

So yeah, if you tame the peaky treble on it, the KZ-ES quite fantastic for what, $9 in the bundle?


----------



## spurxiii

If the mid-bass on the DM3 is anything like the DGS100, it'll need 1000 hours burn in to settle down and mellow out. Get ready to be hype trained like the DGS100


----------



## encoreAC

At some point they are going overboard with this whole burn-in thingy.
  
 guys lets burn these for 5k hours, lets see what happens lool


----------



## munggo

peter123 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Thanks @peter123


 
 Will probably purchase later.. 
 How do the xe800 compare to the gr07?


----------



## munggo

thatbeatsguy said:


> On TaoBao they are about $55. Similar pricing, which is good. Dunno how I'll be able to get them to the Philippines, though.
> PenonAudio has free shipping, but I'm guessing this'll take a month to arrive.
> Sadly, my dad can't access his TaoBao and Alipay accounts now that he's not in China anymore.


 
 I got my havi b3 from penon.. Received them about 8 days after.


----------



## nmatheis

mochill said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.10.SpIoFB&scm=1007.10009.1442.0&id=41291269501&pvid=5acaf4a5-def9-4100-98ca-f76d95263e4a




$80, huh? You going for it mochill? 

These are Dunu's new ba/dynamic hybrid earbuds in case people don't want to click through.

Straight from the Taobao page: "Send massive destructive resources, including SF. The world's first flat iron ear ring ear. New book, is expected to arrive in October, the deposit 500 yuan, Duotuishaob." (Gotta love that Google Chrome translator, lol .)

Time to get excited, people!!!


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> So yeah, if you tame the peaky treble on it, the KZ-ES quite fantastic for what, $9 in the bundle?



 

I'm using them with the medium comply/foam tips from Sidy. These KZ-ES are amazing! These are the best dynamics of heard, by far. ......Don't have the Havi's, so can't make any comparisons to those.


----------



## daveyostrow

Eaerbuds, good on then


----------



## Netforce

munggo said:


> Will probably purchase later..
> How do the xe800 compare to the gr07?


 
 Recall Hisoundfi saying the XE800 are the gr07 driver with the tuning of the vsd1. Loving my pair lots! Such a nice deep and rich sub bass keeps me coming back.


----------



## Wokei

netforce said:


> Recall Hisoundfi saying the XE800 are the gr07 driver with the tuning of the vsd1. Loving my pair lots! Such a nice deep and rich sub bass keeps me coming back.




Yes ..they are ...beside the sweet bass ..the clarity and details is uber excellent ....the only thing stopping me from getting another pair is the built quality ...tbh KZ built quality is much better ...if me not wrong ..they use the same cable as Ipod earbud ....but the pivoting tip is really working for me for a good seal ...


----------



## Netforce

wokei said:


> Yes ..they are ...beside the sweet bass ..the clarity and details is uber excellent ....the onlybstopping me from getting another pair is the built quality ...tbh KZ built quality is much better ...if me not wrong ..they use the same cable as Ipod earbud ....but the pivoting tipi is really working for me for a good seal ...



Yeah it wouldn't surprise me if it was the same cable. I expect the cable will be the first to go with my xe800. Been grabbing the xe800 over my noble 4 lately since the bass on the xe800 is so addictive.


----------



## spurxiii

1clearhead said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > So yeah, if you tame the peaky treble on it, the KZ-ES quite fantastic for what, $9 in the bundle?
> ...


 
 Really? the best dynamic? For $9, can't be true. The KZ-ED kind of sucked. I gave mine away after some burning in and a few listens. It was low on detail, too v-shaped, veiled, bass bleed into the mids and a bit harsh up top. Still it was overall better than the DGS100 which kind of sucked as well but cost a fair bit more. If you like the DGS100 you won't like the Havis, its a totally different signature


----------



## Wokei

netforce said:


> Yeah it wouldn't surprise me if it was the same cable. I expect the cable will be the first to go with my xe800. Been grabbing the xe800 over my noble 4 lately since the bass on the xe800 is so addictive.




Maybe you should check out Tpeos H100ii .....me think you will like them ...juz sayin ....


----------



## 1clearhead

spurxiii said:


> Really? the best dynamic? For $9, can't be true. The KZ-ED kind of sucked. I gave mine away after some burning in and a few listens. It was low on detail, too v-shaped, veiled, bass bleed into the mids and a bit harsh up top. Still it was overall better than the DGS100 which kind of sucked as well but cost a fair bit more. If you like the DGS100 you won't like the Havis, its a totally different signature



 

Though, I don't like the KZ-ED myself, I was referring to the KZ-ES.

So, have you tried the KZ-ES?


----------



## spurxiii

1clearhead said:


> spurxiii said:
> 
> 
> > Really? the best dynamic? For $9, can't be true. The KZ-ED kind of sucked. I gave mine away after some burning in and a few listens. It was low on detail, too v-shaped, veiled, bass bleed into the mids and a bit harsh up top. Still it was overall better than the DGS100 which kind of sucked as well but cost a fair bit more. If you like the DGS100 you won't like the Havis, its a totally different signature
> ...


 
 Its ordered since it was so cheap, worth a try and if I don't like I can gift it


----------



## Hisoundfi

spurxiii said:


> Really? the best dynamic? For $9, can't be true. The KZ-ED kind of sucked. I gave mine away after some burning in and a few listens. It was low on detail, too v-shaped, veiled, bass bleed into the mids and a bit harsh up top. Still it was overall better than the DGS100 which kind of sucked as well but cost a fair bit more. If you like the DGS100 you won't like the Havis, its a totally different signature


I like the havi and the DGS100, just saying. 

Not to start an argument, but to say things "suck" is not a good way of going about saying you didn't care for something. It's one thing to say what you didn't like about something, but to outright say something "sucks" you are bashing a product that people might actually like. This is a hobby of preference .


----------



## Charliemotta

twister6 said:


> Holly CRAP!!!!!  I really don't want to start a hype train, but I'm sitting here with my jaw down to the ground in disbelieve of what I'm hearing!!!
> 
> Only 2+ hrs of burn in and these have a Messiah glow (relative to my standards), I'm not kidding.  BUT there is a big catch.  SIDY included a ton of eartips and they are ALL wrong for these IEMs.  If you guys remember, DM2 had removable filters to shape the sound signature.  Well in case of DM3 - tip rolling does an AMAZING sound shaping, beyond anything else I have experienced before..  If you want bass to make your brain rattle, stick with all stock narrow bore long stem tips or the included foam tips.  Those give you a heavy bass, both sub- and mid-.  But once I switched to wide bore medium stem length tips - OMG, mid-bass went down, sub-bass scaled back, mid-range came forward, treble started to sparkle.  Even with a wide bore (opening) eartips there is no sibilance.  So far I hear a lot of clarity and details, upper mids are smooth, vocals have a lot of body and sounds organic.  Treble is crisp and extended, no sign of sibilance.  With that eartips setup, sound is on a brighter side but not harsh or peaky.  They still have SIDY signature mid-bass hump which is always there, but it's a lot more tamed and not overpowering (at least with wide bore tips) in comparison to all of their other premium models.
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## spurxiii

hisoundfi said:


> I like the havi and the DGS100, just saying.
> 
> Not to start an argument, but to say things "suck" is not a good way of going about saying you didn't care for something. It's one thing to say what you didn't like about something, but to outright say something "sucks" you are bashing a product that people might actually like. This is a hobby of preference .


 
 I said they kind of sucked (not outright sucked - now that would be bashing lol) and I also gave reasons why it kind of sucked. Just replace "kind of sucked" with "I didn't like so much" and its a nicer way of putting it, but apologies, I just wrote what came to my head.


----------



## bhazard

The KZ-ES has a bit of a BA treble sound to it. Foam tips are a must or it gets to be too harsh (I felt this way about the DN2000 too, so it isn't price based). Some EQ is good too. I would probably love/hate the altone.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> The KZ-ES has a bit of a BA treble sound to it. Foam tips are a must or it gets to be too harsh (I felt this way about the DN2000 too, so it isn't price based). Some EQ is good too. I would probably love/hate the altone.



 

+1


----------



## Goosebeans

Hey guys. First post (obviously). At any rate, stumbled onto this thread a few weeks back. Really glad I did. I ordered a few of the 'buds mentioned here. Awei ES-Q9, which I'm still waiting on, and the KZ-ES / KZ-ED package. Received the latter two, and I am loving the ES despite the lack of foams (those should arrive Thursday). ED is meh, but not exactly upset with them given the low price. Build quality seems pretty solid so far, and they're aesthetic pleasing -- I'll likely end up gifting them.
  
 Quick question for you guys: What inexpensive pair of IEMs out of the list would you recommend that have a decent sound stage (not looking for anything remarkable in this price range) and has an in-line mic? I understand that over-ear or even on-ear headphones will have a much greater opportunity in providing width and depth to the sound, and I already have my Philips Fidelio X1/28 w/ V-Moda BoomPro for that. I'm just looking for something a little more discrete / convenient, but maintaining bang-for-buck 0-60 USD range. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Wokei

Goosebeans...Huawei Honor


----------



## Goosebeans

@Wokei - Thank for you the suggestion! I went ahead and ordered them from a reputable seller.
  
 Would you use them with foam tips or stick with the packaged silicone?


----------



## indieman

Been using the penon gift iems at work today and just wanted to comment on the epic bass! Using foam monster super tips and wearing over ear, good seal and bass is siiiick. Very meelec similar bass, but a bit stronger and not quite as punchy


----------



## Wokei

goosebeans said:


> @Wokei
> - Thank for you the suggestion! I went ahead and ordered them from a reputable seller.
> 
> Would you use them with foam tips or stick with the packaged silicone?




Stock tips are not that good...Me used some of me spare wide bore silicone tip...cheers


----------



## twister6

spurxiii said:


> If the mid-bass on the DM3 is anything like the DGS100, it'll need 1000 hours burn in to settle down and mellow out. Get ready to be hype trained like the DGS100


 
  
 In terms of mid-bass, DM3 is a significant improvement over other SIDY models (DM2/Penon IEM/DGS100).  Got 12hrs on these already, and they do still impress me very much.  Signature mid-bass hump, let's just call it "SIDY house tuning" is still there and always present but its more narrow band without a heavy weight of the bloat.  I was surprised these settled in rather quickly with bass becoming tighter and more controlled.  If you like neutral bass or not a fan of enhanced bass quantity, none of the SIDY IEMs are for you to begin with.  Regarding upper mids/treble, it does feel a bit recessed now, but just a little bit.  It is NOT bright or harsh like in DGS100.  It's actually smooth, detailed, with a decent clarity, maybe even a bit on a warm side.  Just the fact that I HAVE to use eartips with the wide bore opening can tell you that I want it as bright as possible without holding anything back.  Longer eartip stem with a narrow opening usually attenuates high frequencies thus enhancing lows, here you would want the opposed thus my comment that all the included narrow bore tips are only good if you are craving L-shaped sound.  Soundstage is still better in width than in depth.
  
 Without any bs hype, in my opinion DM3 has the best SIDY's tuning so far.  These guys (SIDY) are definitely on a right track of sound improvement.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

twister6 said:


> In terms of mid-bass, DM3 is a significant improvement over other SIDY models (DM2/Penon IEM/DGS100).  Got 12hrs on these already, and they do still impress me very much.  Signature mid-bass hump, let's just call it "SIDY house tuning" is still there and always present but its more narrow band without a heavy weight of the bloat.  I was surprised these settled in rather quickly with bass becoming tighter and more controlled.  If you like neutral bass or not a fan of enhanced bass quantity, none of the SIDY IEMs are for you to begin with.  Regarding upper mids/treble, it does feel a bit recessed now, but just a little bit.  It is NOT bright or harsh like in DGS100.  It's actually smooth, detailed, with a decent clarity, maybe even a bit on a warm side.  Just the fact that I HAVE to use eartips with the wide bore opening can tell you that I want it as bright as possible without holding anything back.  Longer eartip stem with a narrow opening usually attenuates high frequencies thus enhancing lows, here you would want the opposed thus my comment that all the included narrow bore tips are only good if you are craving L-shaped sound.  Soundstage is still better in width than in depth.
> 
> Without any bs hype, in my opinion DM3 has the best SIDY's tuning so far.  These guys (SIDY) are definitely on a right track of sound improvement.


compared to gr07 and vsd3s? The treble is less than gr07be? Im using the XE800 but the treble still difficult to hear for a long time...


----------



## nmatheis

Y'all don't find the Penon IEM overly boom?


----------



## spurxiii

twister6 said:


> In terms of mid-bass, DM3 is a significant improvement over other SIDY models (DM2/Penon IEM/DGS100).  Got 12hrs on these already, and they do still impress me very much.  Signature mid-bass hump, let's just call it "SIDY house tuning" is still there and always present but its more narrow band without a heavy weight of the bloat.  I was surprised these settled in rather quickly with bass becoming tighter and more controlled.  If you like neutral bass or not a fan of enhanced bass quantity, none of the SIDY IEMs are for you to begin with.  Regarding upper mids/treble, it does feel a bit recessed now, but just a little bit.  It is NOT bright or harsh like in DGS100.  It's actually smooth, detailed, with a decent clarity, maybe even a bit on a warm side.  Just the fact that I HAVE to use eartips with the wide bore opening can tell you that I want it as bright as possible without holding anything back.  Longer eartip stem with a narrow opening usually attenuates high frequencies thus enhancing lows, here you would want the opposed thus my comment that all the included narrow bore tips are only good if you are craving L-shaped sound.  Soundstage is still better in width than in depth.
> 
> Without any bs hype, in my opinion DM3 has the best SIDY's tuning so far.  These guys (SIDY) are definitely on a right track of sound improvement.




I'm sure you're right about the DM3 but got stung with the DGS100 because I was expecting a lot due to the hype. Like reading 10/10 reviews of a movie and then only seeing a 6/10. It seems a lot worse than a 6 because you're expecting the best movie ever lol. 

Anyhow, it's not that I'm not a fan of enhanced bass. I'm a fan of quality enhanced bass. I do have the TH600 and love them to death, the bass quality of that thing is phenomenal with absolutely no bleed of sub bass into mid bass or mid bass into mids. It's all separated, layered and nicely textured. And that is what I'm always looking for in the bass of any phone. We're all on this journey about finding that sound and I just get a little upset when I buy something with certain expectations and don't come close. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Kamakahah

nmatheis said:


> Y'all don't find the Penon IEM overly boom?




It does have some huge bass. Needs serious burn in. More importantly, it needs some eq. Drop it down 3db or so in the mid bass area and it presents much better.


----------



## indieman

Yah but I still find it impressive for $10


----------



## Hisoundfi

Got the superlux hd681 evo in today. 

Put them on and played something and kind of felt ripped off. They almost sounded muffled, like a speaker under a couple of blankets. Turned out that's exactly the case lol. 

I thought "there's no way a 50 mm driver should be this quiet and muffled. Took the pads off and there are literally two thick layers of sound damping material on them. I removed the thick inner layer of felt that was covering the driver, which showed a very nice driver btw, then put the thin foam layer back on and the supplied velour tips. They now sound very good, and far beyond the 40 usd I paid. 

Why superlux would put a very thick layer of felt in front of their driver is perplexing.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Got the superlux hd681 evo in today.
> 
> Put them on and played something and kind of felt ripped off. They almost sounded muffled, like a speaker under a couple of blankets. Turned out that's exactly the case lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you need less bass, just get some cheap chinese earpads, like this one -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Velour-Cushion-Superlux-hd681-Series-hd681f-hd681b-hd-681f-681b-Headphone-/251633457764?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a9685da64


----------



## bhazard

Just took out the Yinjw IE800 DIY to try out. Much better than I remember. Big on bass, mids recessed a bit, crisp treble. Not too bad.


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> compared to gr07 and vsd3s? The treble is less than gr07be? Im using the XE800 but the treble still difficult to hear for a long time...


 
  
 don't have GR07, only VSD3S and DM3 treble is smoother in comparison, more body too.


----------



## mochill

Any more updates on dm3 twister


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Any more updates on dm3 twister


 
  
 Put it on a back burner since I had to finish my C5 Series 2 review (just published: http://www.head-fi.org/products/bowers-wilkins-c5-s2-in-ear-headphones-black/reviews/11656 - don't read it, you might get tempted lol!!!).
  
 Actually, as a quick update I probably got about 16-17 hrs on DM3, and the sound hasn't really changed since hitting 10hr mark (a good sign).  Relative to wide-bore eartips which I'm not planning to change, the mid-bass tamed down, hardly any bloat or spillage into lower mids.  Upper mids are still smooth and clear.  These are GREAT balanced IEMs with a very smooth sound.  They really feel like a jack of all trades all-round IEMs.  Will do more testing and comparison tomorrow with other headphones.  Right now after listening to C5-S2, upper mids on any IEMs will sound like sh!t lol!!!
  
 When are you getting yours?


----------



## Audiophile1811

Since this is a Asian brand headphone thread I'd thought I'd make a small contribution and link my recent review of the Xiaomi Piston's here: 
http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-pistons-2-0-mk301/reviews/11655
 I know they're lost their hype but I'm just trying to get some feedback. I hope you enjoy, 
 Thanks!


----------



## encoreAC

I wonder why I could never share the praise, which the Pistons get from these reviews lol.


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> Put it on a back burner since I had to finish my C5 Series 2 review (just published: http://www.head-fi.org/products/bowers-wilkins-c5-s2-in-ear-headphones-black/reviews/11656 - don't read it, you might get tempted lol!!!).
> 
> Actually, as a quick update I probably got about 16-17 hrs on DM3, and the sound hasn't really changed since hitting 10hr mark (a good sign).  Relative to wide-bore eartips which I'm not planning to change, the mid-bass tamed down, hardly any bloat or spillage into lower mids.  Upper mids are still smooth and clear.  These are GREAT balanced IEMs with a very smooth sound.  They really feel like a jack of all trades all-round IEMs.  Will do more testing and comparison tomorrow with other headphones.  Right now after listening to C5-S2, upper mids on any IEMs will sound like sh!t lol!!!
> 
> When are you getting yours?


 
  
 omg I am sucker for smooth sound, but they said the same about the dgs100 in the beginning, before the whole weird treble extension issue.


----------



## Audiophile1811

encoreac said:


> I wonder why I could never share the praise, which the Pistons get from these reviews lol.


 
  
 It's too bad you don't like them. Was it sound signature or something else you didn't like about them? Just curious


----------



## thatBeatsguy

audiophile1811 said:


> It's too bad you don't like them. *Was it sound signature or something else you didn't like about them?* Just curious


 
 I bet it's just the sound signature. I know a lot of other Head-Fi'ers not liking them because of too much bass, some others overexaggerating and stating they have "virtually no mids whatsoever," and a few others who really just don't like it for reasons unexplained. I've heard others who complain about the fit/seal (myself included), and others who are disappointed with the button controls (a fact already established).
  
 Whatever the case, whether you like it or not, that's all up to you.


----------



## encoreAC

audiophile1811 said:


> It's too bad you don't like them. Was it sound signature or something else you didn't like about them? Just curious


 
  
 I am not sure, need to hear them again for an clearer description.
  
 What I can say is that they sounded kinda dull for me. The Bass was okay I guess, but the mids and highs lacked in depth and I couldn't enjoy them at all. Overall very unimpressed with the sound.
  
 One more issue I had with them was the difficulty to get an seal. I always need an certain amount of seal/isolation with my IEM's. I want to be shut out from my surroundings when I am wearing my phones. The same problem share my KC06A's.
  
 I think the KC06A can be described as upgraded Pistons, but I need to do an actual comparison to confirm that.


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> I am not sure, need to hear them again for an clearer description.
> 
> What I can say is that they sounded kinda dull for me. The Bass was okay I guess, but the mids and highs lacked in depth and I couldn't enjoy them at all. Overall very unimpressed with the sound.
> 
> ...


 
 While you did achieve a seal, it just means that the pistons would not be playing music to its full potential.
  
 I understand that people believe that the pistons were overhyped, but bashing it is uncalled for from other headfiers. EncoreAc, you did not do that, nor did any headfier I've seen in this thread. I do remember people bashing the popularity of this IEM and can concur with it if I had the IEM in question, but if people enjoy this sig then I see no reason to bash it.
  
 The DGS100 thankfully hasn't been receiving any type of undeserved bashing. It does show that it had been over-hyped as well though. Obviously not to the piston league, might I add. I trust hisoundfi, mochill, 1clearhead, and nmatheis, and Joedoe are hearing their DGS100 and enjoying them immensely. I hope others follow suit.


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> While you did achieve a seal, it just means that the pistons would not be playing music to its full potential.
> 
> I understand that people believe that the pistons were overhyped, but bashing it is uncalled for from other headfiers. EncoreAc, you did not do that, nor did any headfier I've seen in this thread. I do remember people bashing the popularity of this IEM and can concur with it if I had the IEM in question, but if people enjoy this sig then I see no reason to bash it.
> 
> The DGS100 thankfully hasn't been receiving any type of undeserved bashing. It does show that it had been over-hyped as well though. Obviously not to the piston league, might I add. I trust hisoundfi, mochill, 1clearhead, and nmatheis, and Joedoe are hearing their DGS100 and enjoying them immensely. I hope others follow suit.


 
  
 Hey you are the CKR9 guy ;D how good is the seal there? Is deep insertion into the ear possible? As you can see it's kinda important to me that IEM's have the quality to isolate myself from my surroundings.
  
 From the looks of it the KC06A and CKR9 seem to be very similar in terms of insertion depth.


----------



## Exesteils

encoreac said:


> Hey you are the CKR9 guy ;D how good is the seal there? Is deep insertion into the ear possible? As you can see it's kinda important to me that IEM's have the quality to isolate myself from my surroundings.
> 
> From the looks of it the KC06A and CKR9 seem to be very similar in terms of insertion depth.




Similar yes. But isolation is completely different, the A's are vented and isolation is rather poor. The CKR9 is much better at it.


From this day onward vlenbo shall be known as "That CKR9 Guy".


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> Similar yes. But isolation is completely different, the A's are vented and isolation is rather poor. The CK9 is much better at it.
> 
> 
> *From this day onward vlenbo shall be known as "That CKR9 Guy".*


 
 Agreed! 
 Nah, maybe not. Vlenbo is an amazing reviewer; I don't think just calling him "That CKR9 Guy" will do him justice.


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> Hey you are the CKR9 guy ;D how good is the seal there? Is deep insertion into the ear possible? As you can see it's kinda important to me that IEM's have the quality to isolate myself from my surroundings.
> 
> From the looks of it the KC06A and CKR9 seem to be very similar in terms of insertion depth.


 
 Hey I'm that guy! You know, the guy who never shuts up about those ckr9s? Yes, that dreg that everyone should be placing in their ears for an immersive experience?! 
  
 Yup, the insertion can actually be deep depending the type of ear you have. However, it actually is semi-deep and not shallow nor deep at all. For me, however, it was borderline deep. I even fit a double flange in my ear while keeping the ckr9 a negative profile somehow, pretty awkward and grotesque experience. I can only imagine what some rockets would do to my poor ears.
  
 Similar in insertion it is, but isolation is above average, especially compared to an IEM like the kc06A. The bass is pretty enjoyable, as well as the treble response that exesteils says it is. If you prefer a sparky earphone though, it might not be for you.  It is tamed treble while sounding pretty detailed for its price range. 
  


exesteils said:


> Similar yes. But isolation is completely different, the A's are vented and isolation is rather poor. *The CK9 is much better at it.*
> 
> 
> From this day onward vlenbo shall be known as "That CKR9 Guy".


 
  
 CKR9 guy approves. Except for that typo.
  
 Now I am exasperated. Shameful headfier, go and correct this ************* typo!


thatbeatsguy said:


> Agreed!
> Nah, maybe not. Vlenbo is an amazing reviewer; I don't think just calling him "That CKR9 Guy" will do him justice.


 
 Do not know about amazing reviewer.
  
 I can attest to being an amazingly stupid poster sometimes though, lol.
  
  
  
 Thank you though. I appreciate it. I know I should not bring this old discussion up, but I remember reading a small argument you and EncoreAC had. I hope this never happens again. If people disagree with the piston's quality, bygones be bygones. 
  
 I would be sad to see some people abhoring the ckr9s, but I totally know why they would not like it. That's a first time I am being unbiased about an audio brand that I adore.
  
 Now about the perfect name for my silly ckr9 rambling...


----------



## Wokei

vlenbo @lurker...he comes and goes as he please..lol


----------



## vlenbo

wokei said:


> @vlenbo @lurker...he comes and goes as he please..lol


 
 And with no ladies tailing me either.
  
 Shame.


----------



## encoreAC

Thanks CKR9 guy for enlightening me about the CKR9.


----------



## Gandroid

bhazard said:


> Just took out the Yinjw IE800 DIY to try out. Much better than I remember. Big on bass, mids recessed a bit, crisp treble. Not too bad.


 
 I have this and love it. I am thinking of getting a backup pair..but also interested in the XE800....can you do a quick comparison?


----------



## TPGsanti

hisoundfi said:


> Got the superlux hd681 evo in today.
> 
> Put them on and played something and kind of felt ripped off. They almost sounded muffled, like a speaker under a couple of blankets. Turned out that's exactly the case lol.
> 
> ...



I think the padding was more of a comfort additive than sound.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> @vlenbo @lurker...he comes and goes as he please..lol


 
 Damn, @Wokei, your GIFs are amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## Wokei

TBG....thanks...cheers


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> Thanks CKR9 guy for enlightening me about the CKR9.


 
 You're welcome encore. Now CKR9 guy wants you to mindlessly purchase them and provide more hype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho, hope you guys find more chinese discoveries. I have yet to purchase the Havis, and I totally forgot to send Gyx11 an email..
  
 Shame.


----------



## Wokei

vlenbo said:


> You're welcome encore. Now CKR9 guy wants you to mindlessly purchase them and provide more hype. :evil:
> 
> Anywho, hope you guys find more chinese discoveries. I have yet to purchase the Havis, and I totally forgot to send Gxy11 an email..
> 
> Shame.




Lol...Me think the give away Havi has already found it's new owner....haha


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> CKR9 guy approves. Except for that typo.
> 
> Now I am exasperated. Shameful headfier, go and correct this ************* typo!




Fixed.

Just a friendly jab. 


Please don't pull anymore unsuspecting souls into that hellhole, not with him around these days..


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> You're welcome encore. Now CKR9 guy wants you to mindlessly purchase them and provide more hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I want, but I am still waiting on 3 phones. At some point it becomes too much haha, but surely I will keep them in mind for the future.
 I already completely finished reading the ATH-CRK9/10 thread too since you already recommended me them a while ago in jokers thread ;D


----------



## vlenbo

wokei said:


> Lol...Me think the give away Havi has already found it's new owner....haha


 
 Lucky basket. 
  
 That lucky owner better provide impressions ASAP.
  
 Oh well, at least...the Cayin C5 is on its way?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> Lol...Me think the give away Havi has already found it's new owner....haha


 
 Yeah, he did 2 days ago. @mixolyd was the name IIRC.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Just a friendly jab.
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome, my friendly jab with a counter friendly jab!
  
 Ok, danke.  Thank you for the tip. Fixed on my end too. Now everyone is safe once again!
  
  

  
  
 You deserve an adorable girl as well. A patient, innocent girl who believes that the unfortunate souls have been saved by your benevolence.
  
 Quote:


encoreac said:


> *I want, but I am still waiting on 3 phones*. At some point it becomes too much haha, but surely I will keep them in mind for the future.
> I already completely finished reading the ATH-CRK9/10 thread too since you already recommended me them a while ago in jokers thread ;D


 
 wait for it..
  
 wait for it..
  

  
 She's so adorable. So disappointed. 
  
 Anyway, I understand. I'd rather you enjoy these 3 phones instead. CKR9 guy also approves of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully you at least hear them once in your life. That's all that I want, and to be overly critical about them whenever possible.
  
 Hope the thread was not clustered in a way where it impeded your understanding of the signature. Good thing me and Syed did recommend it for you, we do care about you. :')


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> Anyway, I understand. I'd rather you enjoy these 3 phones instead. CKR9 also approves of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Barakamon fan? ;D I didn't watch it yet, but /anime on reddit are loving this anime lol
  
 I am waiting on FAD Heaven VI, DGS100 (I may have jumped on the train to early) and T1-E. And I am close to buying the DM3 too. Damnn I have a problem!
  
 Nah, you gave me an pretty good description of them there.
 But I like collecting as many opinions on a phone as I can anyways, so I know how different people perceive it.
  
 The chance is high that I might hear them in future since I tend to break my phone's A LOT! RIP my Westone UM3X and Shure420 and 100 other phones T.T
 And new phones are always good! ;D


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Similar yes. But isolation is completely different, the A's are vented and isolation is rather poor. The CKR9 is much better at it.
> 
> 
> From this day onward vlenbo shall be known as "That CKR9 Guy".


 
  
 +


thatbeatsguy said:


> Agreed!
> Nah, maybe not. Vlenbo is an amazing reviewer; I don't think just calling him "That CKR9 Guy" will do him justice.


 
 ^
 No no no!!! That will not do.
  
 Only "Dat Gay for CKR9 Guy" will suffice his passion for 'em.


----------



## Wokei

encoreAC....you don't have a problem....such is the life of an audio warrior....that being said....vlenbo & SyedZ2ez4 are the the two best nicest fan boi of CKR9...LOL


----------



## thatBeatsguy

encoreac said:


> Barakamon fan? ;D I didn't watch it yet, but /anime on reddit are loving this anime lol
> 
> I am waiting on FAD Heaven VI, DGS100 (I may have jumped on the train to early) and T1-E. And I am close to buying the DM3 too. *Damnn I have a problem!*
> 
> ...


 
 You're not too far off from a lot of other Head-Fi'ers in this thread. Just look at our good friend @Wokei, trying to get over his Chinese IEM shopaholic tendencies, only to end up buying another one anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Still, we *all* have to take one for the team, no?


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> No no no!!! That will not do.
> 
> Only "Dat Gay for CKR9 Guy" will suffice his passion for 'em.




Lol. But jokes aside Trollboi, them 9s are crazy good, especially for their current price(about half-off on amazon.jp)


----------



## Lucius

wokei said:


> Lol...Me think the give away Havi has already found it's new owner....haha



 


Dat Kurosawa gif. I love it, I steal it now !


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Lol. But jokes aside Trollboi, them 9s are crazy good, especially for their current price(about half-off on amazon.jp)


 

 ^
 Hey hey that's troll man to you meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 if they make them with a detachable cable i might bite, but their strain relief is too MASSIVE to not have a detachable cable period.


----------



## encoreAC

I feel like other people with problems telling me about that I don't have that said problem.
  
 Guys we are in collective denial and need help asap!! What about founding an self support group in headfi?
  
  
  
  
  
 Joke haha


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> You're not too far off from a lot of other Head-Fi'ers in this thread. Just look at our good friend @Wokei
> , trying to get over his Chinese IEM shopaholic tendencies, only to end up buying another one anyway.
> Still, we *all* have to take one for the team, no?






Yes...one for the team...lol



exesteils said:


> Lol. But jokes aside Trollboi, them 9s are crazy good, especially for their current price(about half-off on amazon.jp)




Yes..they are...SyedZ2ez4..need to get me fix of them CKR9..


----------



## Wokei

lucius said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > Lol...Me think the give away Havi has already found it's new owner....haha
> ...




Me big fan of Kurosawa...you too...cheers


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


>


 
 Hmm...is this a GIF analogy of a hype train that never took off? Or rather, an overhyped hype train?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

encoreac said:


> I feel like other people with problems telling me about that I don't have that said problem.
> 
> Guys we are in collective denial and need help asap!! *What about founding an self support group in headfi?*
> 
> ...


 
@Wokei already considered that, but was trashed. But we don't need no support group. We're perfectly fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...Right, guys?


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> No no no!!! That will not do.
> 
> Only "Dat Gay for CKR9 Guy" will suffice his passion for 'em.


 
  
 Well then. I am pretty gay for them. Almost to the point where I would.


wokei said:


> @encoreAC....you don't have a problem....such is the life of an audio warrior....that being said....@vlenbo & @SyedZ2ez4 are the the two best nicest fan boi of CKR9...LOL


 
 I hope so, I feel like I'm intrusive. LOL
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> You're not too far off from a lot of other Head-Fi'ers in this thread. Just look at our good friend @Wokei, trying to get over his Chinese IEM shopaholic tendencies, only to end up buying another one anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 He's right, everyone has addiction problems. These chinese are them good.
  


exesteils said:


> Lol. But jokes aside Trollboi, them 9s are crazy good, especially for their current price(about half-off on amazon.jp)


 
  
 ^+1 Totally agreed. They deserve to take a listen to. 


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Hey hey that's troll man to you meng.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's only massive on pictures. It's not really that big of a deal. The fx850's is massive for sure. It's a good thing it is, unless you want a feeble strain relief, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not like I trust detachable cables 100 percent anyway.
  


encoreac said:


> I feel like other people with problems telling me about that I don't have that said problem.
> 
> Guys we are in collective denial and need help asap!! What about founding an self support group in headfi?
> 
> ...


 
 Let's ask joker, maybe he'll do the founding.


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmm...is this a GIF analogy of a hype train that never took off? Or rather, an overhyped hype train?




No..no....buying too much Chinese DIY iem...now...wiped out...sitting quietly by the sideline....face palm...watching the world goes by...lol


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> @Wokei
> already considered that, but was trashed. But we don't need no support group. We're perfectly fine!
> ...Right, guys?




*twitch* fine. Haha... Right.


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> @Wokei
> already considered that, but was trashed. But we don't need no support group. We're perfectly fine!
> ...Right, guys?




What support...what problem...huh...we doing fine here in Wokeiland until the credit card payment are paid...lol


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> What support...what problem...huh...we doing fine here in Wokeiland until the credit card payment are paid...lol


 
 DAT GIF, MAN.
 FREAKING HILARIOUS!
  
 *thumbs up* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 EDIT: Wow, dem CKR9s *do* look good. 
 > looks at price
 > ~1500 RMB (~$220)
 > NOPE.
  
 So many hype trains now...with the CKR9 as an addition, too...
 Really dunno what to hop on at this point.


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> DAT GIF, MAN.
> FREAKING HILARIOUS!
> 
> *thumbs up*




Priceless expression...I know right...

Now rocking in me ears...


----------



## 1clearhead

D*m! These KZ-ES are really sounding good! Soundstage and imaging is great, depth is good, and does miracles to my selection of music. Now remind you, I'm using comply/foam tips from Sidy, which I ordered several more pairs and personally think sounds best with these. I could go hours with these! The quality they put into the kz-es is pretty amazing too! -thick metal housing (and I mean thick!), nice strong wires, and can't recall hearing any microphonics coming from them. Right now, I declare them my second best next to my DGS100's!

I'm wondering if someone here could do a fare comparison between KZ-ES, Havi's and DM3's. And when I mean fare? I mean making sure they at least had 50 hours or more of play time on them.

I don't carry the Havi's or DM3's, so I'm really curious to know. 

I would like to know who wins this three-way wrestling match and comes out on top!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> Priceless expression...I know right...
> 
> Now rocking in me ears...


 
 The Kogan player every1's talking about -> What amp? Topping NX1? -> Vivo XE800...
 Damn, really jealous of everyone. Still totally missing one part of a "complete" rig -- the amp.
 Planning to get an E07K since it's PC-compatible...anyone know of DAC/Amps that work with both PC and Apple devices?
  


1clearhead said:


> D*m! These KZ-ES are really sounding good! Soundstage and imaging is great, depth is good, and does miracles to my selection of music. Now remind you, I'm using comply/foam tips from Sidy, which I ordered several more pairs and personally think sounds best with these. I could go hours with these! The quality they put into the kz-es is pretty amazing too! -thick metal housing (and I mean thick!), nice strong wires, and can't recall hearing any microphonics coming from them. Right now, I declare them my second best next to my DGS100's!
> 
> I'm wondering if someone here could do a fare comparison between KZ-ES, Havi's and DM3's. And when I mean fare? I mean making sure they at least had 50 hours or more of play time on them.
> 
> ...


 Dam. XD


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Kogan player every1's talking about -> What amp? Topping NX1? -> Vivo XE800...
> Damn, really jealous of everyone. Still totally missing one part of a "complete" rig -- the amp.
> Planning to get an E07K since it's PC-compatible...anyone know of DAC/Amps that work with both PC and Apple devices?




Yes they are....sweet set up

Vivo EX800...63 USD
Topping NX1..38 USD
Kogan....25 AUD


----------



## TPGsanti

wokei said:


> ..need to get me fix of them CKR9..



If the CKR9s are not well over my current budget I would have bought them already. Every trip I make to Yodobashi I pay visit to the CKR9s, and have a music date. Yes I know it's sad, but we have a Romeo and Juliet thing going.



wokei said:


> Me big fan of Kurosawa...you too...cheers



His pieces still hold up to this day.


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> EDIT: Wow, dem CKR9s *do* look good.
> > looks at price
> > ~1500 RMB (~$220)
> > NOPE.
> ...




Check amazon.jp. Way cheaper


----------



## Wokei

tpgsanti said:


> If the CKR9s are not well over my current budget I would have bought them already. Every trip I make to Yodobashi I pay visit to the CKR9s, and have a music date. Yes I know it's sad, but we have a Romeo and Juliet thing going.
> His pieces still hold up to this day.




Yes on both statement...cheers man


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> Yes they are....sweet set up
> 
> Vivo EX800...63 USD
> Topping NX1..38 USD
> Kogan....25 AUD


 
 Hmm, about $150...
 Still really jealous as I has no moneh.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> Check amazon.jp. Way cheaper


 
 JP? Japan? Hell, too much of a hassle. I never bought from Amazon, and I don't think I want to in the near future.


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> JP? Japan? Hell, too much of a hassle. I never bought from Amazon, and I don't think I want to in the near future.




Even when it'll save you a ton in the long run?


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Kogan player every1's talking about -> What amp? Topping NX1? -> Vivo XE800...
> Damn, really jealous of everyone. Still totally missing one part of a "complete" rig -- the amp.
> Planning to get an E07K since it's PC-compatible...anyone know of DAC/Amps that work with both PC and Apple devices?


----------



## 1clearhead

Man, at 49 RMB (around $7 to $8 dollars)? I didn't even know the housing on the KZ-ES were so thick and heavy at first. They're as thick as the DUNU, AKG, and actually heavier and thicker than the DGS100's.


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> JP? Japan? Hell, too much of a hassle. I never bought from Amazon, and I don't think I want to in the near future.


 
 Check it out, it's not much of a hassle to be honest.
  
 Just a third party company named tenso and you are set to go in buying from Amazon Japan.
  


exesteils said:


> Even when it'll save you a ton in the long run?


 
 Yeah, where's the logic in that?
  
 I'd rather pay more for a premium in-ear.

  


tpgsanti said:


> If the CKR9s are not well over my current budget I would have bought them already. Every trip I make to Yodobashi I pay visit to the CKR9s, and have a music date. Yes I know it's sad, but we have a Romeo and Juliet thing going.
> His pieces still hold up to this day.


  
 And once you own them, people will envy you. That nice Juliet awaits. Now the only thing I can do now is get audio technica to pay for what they provide, and that is that they should cost $150 with shipping. Still a bit rusty with japanese, so I need more time.

  


encoreac said:


> Barakamon fan? ;D I didn't watch it yet, but /anime on reddit are loving this anime lol
> 
> I am waiting on FAD Heaven VI, DGS100 (I may have jumped on the train to early) and T1-E. And I am close to buying the DM3 too. Damnn I have a problem!
> 
> ...


 
 Yup, a huge one at that.
  
 I'm also a fan of Sabagebu (fixed thanks to an awesome headfier), though I kind of hate almost all the main cast, a fan of No Game No Life, and Terror In Resonance.
  
 Anywho, the FAD Heaven VI should be enlightening to you, and hopefully the DGS100 may  be good for your tastes. T1-E is pretty damn awesome from the impressions, and the DM3 is probably a good buy.
  
 Heck, all chinese earphones for you is better for your future, lol. Forget japanese iems!
  
  
 Ok cool, 
  
 I hope the ckr9s last long in your possession, those poor Westones and Shures. Those possible Beyers and Sennheisers too.


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Yup, a huge one at that.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Segebu, though I kind of hate almost all the main cast, a fan of No Game No Life, and Terror In Resonance.




Barakamon and Sabagebu are both different kinds of funny. I like Nozaki-kun too.

NGNL was the best series last season IMO. Zankyou has so many cliches and flaws I don't even know where to start, so I won't. Overall it was a very meh show for me 6/10, that end was jus super half-assed and the characters are 1-dimensional tropes. :/


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> *Even when it'll save you a ton in the long run?*


 
  


> Originally Posted by *vlenbo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check it out, it's not much of a hassle to be honest.
> 
> Just a third party company named tenso and you are set to go in buying from Amazon Japan.


 
 Not buying at all would probably save me more than that. I'm worried about shipping (since it's really the most annoying part IMO). That, and the money. I don't have a wallet or a budget. You guys cheering me on weirds me out, to be honest. It's like...no...*you're trying to make me one of you*...


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Barakamon and Sabagebu are both different kinds of funny. I like Nozaki-kun too.
> 
> NGNL was the best series last season IMO. Zankyou has so many cliches and flaws I don't even know where to start, so I won't. Overall it was a very meh show for me 6/10, that end was jus super half-assed and the characters are 1-dimensional tropes. :/


 
 Sabagebu, thank you. I was too lazy to reaffirm my terrible memory of COMPLICATED JAPANESE TITLES. Seems that I now deserve to be whiplashed for mispelling a good anime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just like my little misunderstanding of Jormungandr. Thank you for stating something about nozaki-kun, it looks fun to watch and I feel like that's my next destination.
  
 Anyway, they are both different flavors, and hopefully popular ones that deserve their spotlight. Well, more for barakamon, since it is a heartwarming show imo.
  
  
 NGNL is pretty astounding. I cannot +1 you enough for that. Zankyou is definitely known for its cliches and even plotholes, OH MAN THE PLOTHOLES. I wondered why this and that had not alerted the MAN about the evidence he had about this and that. No spoilers required due to this vagueness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The end was actually half-assed. I was wondering why they decided to end it like that. The change of heart and deception in the mid season is also what got me confused. Other than that, I cannot hate the main characters for whatever reason.
  
 Maybe it's the cheeriness of five. I will go with that and the fact that his gf is basically herp derp to the point of comedy (Damn I'm cruel).
  
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Not buying at all would probably save me more than that. I'm worried about shipping (since it's really the most annoying part IMO). That, and the money. I don't have a wallet or *a budget*. You guys cheering me on weirds me out, to be honest.* It's like...no...you're trying to make me one of you.*..


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> Not buying at all would probably save me more than that. I'm worried about shipping (since it's really the most annoying part IMO). That, and the money. I don't have a wallet or a budget. You guys cheering me on weirds me out, to be honest. It's like...no...*you're trying to make me one of you*...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Sabagebu, thank you. I was too lazy to reaffirm my terrible memory of COMPLICATED JAPANESE NAMING TITLES. Seems that I now deserve to be whiplashed for mispelling a good anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Is it me, or do a lot of (non-mainstream like One Piece or any of that schiit) animes happen to have crazy awesome storylines? Only ever got to watch one of them - Puella Magi Madoka Magica. Convoluted, crazy, but downright awesome.


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> Yup, a huge one at that.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Segebu, though I kind of hate almost all the main cast, a fan of No Game No Life, and Terror In Resonance.
> 
> ...


 
 Segebu? What's that? NGNL was really fun, liked it too. Dropped TiR, Five and Lisa were annoying me so much. My favorites are CodeGeass, OreGairu and 5cm per second btw ;D
  
 Can't forget japanese IEM's if they are so good. And there aren't many Japanese brands anyways, so surely I can pick some good ones


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> Is it me, or do a lot of (non-mainstream like One Piece or any of that schiit) animes happen to have crazy awesome storylines? Only ever got to watch one of them - Puella Magi Madoka Magica. Convoluted, crazy, but downright awesome.


 
 It depends. One Piece is actually one that I enjoy particularly. Puella Magi Madoka Magica I actually haven't seen. I hope you can make a quick synopsis before we derail this thread. My fault.


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> Is it me, or do a lot of (non-mainstream like One Piece or any of that schiit) animes happen to have crazy awesome storylines? Only ever got to watch one of them - Puella Magi Madoka Magica. Convoluted, crazy, but downright awesome.




If it's not mainstream, then the only reason it will ever get popular is due to 2 factors : 1. Amazing Plot 2. Amazing "Plot"


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> It depends. One Piece is actually one that I enjoy particularly. Puella Magi Madoka Magica I actually haven't seen. I hope you can make a *quick synopsis before we derail this thread*. My fault.




That's basically impossible. What I can say is it's not your usual Magical Girl anime, and not to let the happy mood at the start and OP song trick you.


----------



## encoreAC

exesteils said:


> Barakamon and Sabagebu are both different kinds of funny. I like Nozaki-kun too.
> 
> NGNL was the best series last season IMO. Zankyou has so many cliches and flaws I don't even know where to start, so I won't. Overall it was a very meh show for me 6/10, that end was jus super half-assed and the characters are 1-dimensional tropes. :/


 
  
 Exactly Ikr ZiR was horrible imo, but people are so blinded by the awesome production quality. I also hate Five and Lisa. Both annoying as hell.
  
 here my MAL for the shows I watched so far lol: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/enc0re&show=0&order=4


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> Segebu? What's that? NGNL was really fun, liked it too. Dropped TiR, Five and Lisa were annoying me so much. My favorites are CodeGeass, OreGairu and 5cm per second btw ;D
> 
> Can't forget japanese IEM's if they are so good. And there aren't many Japanese brands anyways, so surely I can pick some good ones


 
 Sabagebu. It's about this main cast of girls who are playing survival games. You figure out the rest. 
  
  
 Five is awesome imo.  But I can see why people would be annoyed by him. Lisa downright agitates me. Yet, something about this show makes me adore it. I think it is also the detective Shibazaki. Why? Bigby genetics.
  
  
 Code Geass is pretty good from what I have heard and seen. OreGairu and 5cm per second wha..? wow.
  
  
 You have a point. Hope FAD is one of those companies that satiates you. 
  


exesteils said:


> That's basically impossible. What I can say is it's not your usual Magical Girl anime, and not to let the happy mood at the start and OP song trick you.


  

 Deja vu appeared in my memories when you mention the happy mood in both intro and OP.
  
 Somehow, I think I wanted to avoid this anime for that reason. My friend said that all the characters were adorable and great to watch their...
  
 THEMISE. 
  
 Ok, I'll explore this when I have the guts. I've seen the dread from a certain recommended anime that I'd rather avoid it for now.


----------



## TPGsanti

vlenbo said:


> And once you own them, people will envy you. That nice Juliet awaits. Now the only thing I can do now is get audio technica to pay for what they provide, and that is that they should cost $150 with shipping. Still a bit rusty with japanese, so I need more time.


 
  
 What is the link? I will help with the translation.


----------



## Exesteils

encoreac said:


> Exactly Ikr ZiR was horrible imo, but people are so blinded by the awesome production quality. I also hate Five and Lisa. Both annoying as hell.
> 
> here my MAL for the shows I watched so far lol: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/enc0re&show=0&order=4




Five is actually one of the few characters I liked in the series, smart and wilful. Lisa was annoying and just as I expected when she decides to "help", nothing but extra baggage and about as useful as a soggy biscuit.


----------



## Jjc27

I got both have b3 pro 1 and kzes. They are both in different leagues. The havi is clear and wide in the sound stage department but it lacks bass while the kzes is bassy but not overwhelming, sound stage is not as wide and mids are good to my ears. I find my self using the kzes with comply tips more than the havis... I love them both though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> It depends. One Piece is actually one that I enjoy particularly. Puella Magi Madoka Magica I actually haven't seen. I hope you can make a quick synopsis before we derail this thread. My fault.


 
 Synopsis? Hell, it's too convoluted, but let's say you take cute, just-younger-than-me magical girls (Sailor Moon?), draw from Goethe's _Faust_, add blood, gore, insanity, some yuri undertones (which is kinda cute, but turns really obsessive), a God-like figure at the finale, and there you have about 95% of the anime. The last 5% is where everything turns totally upside-down, insanity and obsession takes full force, and you have a Lucifer figure now.
  


exesteils said:


> If it's not mainstream, then the only reason it will ever get popular is due to 2 factors : 1. Amazing Plot 2. Amazing "Plot"


 
 I honestly watched it for the plot (point 1), but then kinda watched it for the plot (point 2).
 Planning to watch K-On next, but it seems *way* too long for me to digest. But if I could watch all 17 seasons of South Park, maybe I could take this one down, as well.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> That's basically impossible. What I can say is it's not your usual Magical Girl anime, and not to let the happy mood at the start and OP song trick you.


 
 Totally agree. Don't trust the basic cute look. This thing's unlike anything you've ever seen. Oh, and I forgot to mention the thermodynamics lessons you're taught, covering topics like entropy, and the heat death of the universe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 It's the first and only anime I watched for more than 10 minutes.
  
 Wait, why are we talking about anime in a Chinese IEM thread? Oh boy, I'm so gonna get whooped by the Aussie in Japan now. And hell, I don't think he takes kindly to anime much...


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> I honestly watched it for the plot (point 1), but then kinda watched it for the plot (point 2).
> Planning to watch K-On next, but it seems *way* too long for me to digest. But if I could watch all 17 seasons of South Park, maybe I could take this one down, as well.




You just spoiled about 80% of the show....



K-On is for those who want a very laidback experience. There's basically no plot and the entire 2 seasons is about 4/5 schoolgirls and their everyday life and antics, throw in a performance here and there. It's warm and fuzzy, but don't expect it to blow your mind. If you don't like the OP, you probably won't like the show.


Still better than Zankyou btw. And the soundtrack is pretty catchy.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Five is actually one of the few characters I liked in the series, smart and wilful. Lisa was annoying and just as I expected when she decides to "help", nothing but extra baggage and about as useful as a soggy biscuit.


 
 Lisa helps by giving her love to Fi
  
 PPPPFT.
  
 Ok, I just remembered, she's a comedy relief. Anyway, Five was the reason I like the series. The detective, Shibazaki (aka Bigby) is another. 
  


jjc27 said:


> I got both have b3 pro 1 and kzes. They are both in different leagues. The havi is clear and wide in the sound stage department but it lacks bass while the kzes is bassy but not overwhelming, sound stage is not as wide and mids are good to my ears. I find my self using the kzes with comply tips more than the havis... I love them both though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 
 YES. Thank you. Keep suffocating me with endless praises for the havis. Clear, wide,and pretty deep as had been said, right?
  
 Both are loved, but one prevails, no?
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Synopsis? Hell, it's too convoluted, but let's say you take cute, just-younger-than-me magical girls (Sailor Moon?), and see them wallow in THEMISE
> 
> I honestly watched it for the plot (point 1), but then kinda watched it for the plot (point 2).
> Planning to watch K-On next, but it seems *way* too long for me to digest. But if I could watch all 17 seasons of South Park, maybe I could take this one down, as well.


 
 Oh boy, see above post. Looks like my friends did mention this anime and I completely forgot. Thank you and Exetsteils.
  
 Heat Death ftw.
  


tpgsanti said:


> What is the link? I will help with the translation.


 
 I'll immediately contact you when available tomorrow. I seriously want to know how they'll respond by then. Thank you very much TPGsanti.
  
 Heading off to bed, but...
  
  


exesteils said:


> *K-On is for those who want a very laidback experience. There's basically no plot and the entire 2 seasons is about 4/5 schoolgirls and their everyday life and antics, throw in a performance here and there. It's warm and fuzzy, but don't expect it to blow your mind. If you don't like the OP, you probably won't like the show.*
> 
> 
> *Still better than Zankyou btw. *And the soundtrack is pretty catchy.


  


  
 Well, looks like you are out of my league. If I cannot enjoy some adorably annoying girls from k-on, then I should consider hating zankyou one day as well (joke!)
  
 I do not like the OP much and found the slow pacing a bit annoying from K-on. Not exactly a bad anime though. I just hate seeing pictures of them due to their adorable appearance. Adorable in people's ...well, immature sense.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> *You just spoiled about 80% of the show....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, it's still better to watch it *in context*. I'm actually gonna watch a re-run of the whole series later this week -- try to understand just what the f'k happened with The Rebellion Story (which, I might add, features the most seductive outfit in the series to date). Well, it *is* a devil outfit, so that didn't come as a surprise. DAT SKIN DOE. SO MUCH SKIN. 
  
 I *really* should join the Anime Thread now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I've been trying to avoid it for *too* long.


----------



## TPGsanti

> Originally Posted by *vlenbo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll immediately contact you when available tomorrow. I seriously want to know how they'll respond by then. Thank you very much TPGsanti.


 
 Ok, sounds good. If I cannot translate it good enough the SO can. She is always correcting my Japanese.


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> Sabagebu. It's about this main cast of girls who are playing survival games. You figure out the rest.
> 
> 
> Five is awesome imo.  But I can see why people would be annoyed by him. Lisa downright agitates me. Yet, something about this show makes me adore it. I think it is also the detective Shibazaki. Why? Bigby genetics.
> ...


 
  
 Both OreGairu and 5 cm per second are not for everyone, but you still might check them out ;D
 or my taste is different from yours, you could compare the ratings of my list with the animes you watched and tell: myanimelist.net/animelist/enc0re&show=0&order=4


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Well, looks like you are out of my league. If I cannot enjoy some adorably annoying girls from k-on, then I should consider hating zankyou one day as well (joke!)
> 
> I do not like the OP much and found the slow pacing a bit annoying from K-on. Not exactly a bad anime though. I just hate seeing pictures of them due to their adorable appearance. Adorable in people's ...well, immature sense.




That's because it's the whole point of the show. K-on never tried to take themselves seriously, while ZnT promoted itself as a super serious thriller drama blockbuster, especially with that first episode. Then it just went flop. Episode 1 made me super pumped about the show, even with it's many logic flaws in a supposed realistic anime, it still had it's charm, and the Lisa and the random detective deductions threw all sense of realism out the window. Like I said to idsynchrono in Anime thread, it had so much potential but it was executed poorly.





thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, it's still better to watch it *in context*. I'm actually gonna watch a re-run of the whole series later this week -- try to understand just what the f'k happened with The Rebellion Story (which, I might add, features the most seductive outfit in the series to date). Well, it *is* a devil outfit, so that didn't come as a surprise. DAT SKIN DOE. SO MUCH SKIN.
> 
> I *really* should join the Anime Thread now...
> I've been trying to avoid it for *too* long.




She got caught in a field that ignores "God"'s laws, making her become what she was supposed to become in the first place. Near the end, she takes on a whole new being as she touches "God" before she regains full omnipresence, as such, taking a part of that power for herself. Putting herself against God, but for balance, not for animosity


----------



## Netforce

Gotten pretty anime in here and while I will admit I am a pretty big weaboo myself best to take it to the anime thread bros.
  
 That being said as I have a day off tomorrow I probably will go marathon a backlog show like k-on, denpa onna, katanagatari, or uchouten kazoku. Or just play kancolle all day.


----------



## rontant

netforce said:


> Gotten pretty anime in here and while I will admit I am a pretty big weaboo myself best to take it to the anime thread bros.
> 
> That being said as I have a day off tomorrow I probably will go marathon a backlog show like k-on, denpa onna, katanagatari, or uchouten kazoku. Or just play kancolle all day.


 
  


exesteils said:


> That's because it's the whole point of the show. K-on never tried to take themselves seriously, while ZnT promoted itself as a super serious thriller drama blockbuster, especially with that first episode. Then it just went flop. Episode 1 made me super pumped about the show, even with it's many logic flaws in a supposed realistic anime, it still had it's charm, and the Lisa and the random detective deductions threw all sense of realism out the window. Like I said to idsynchrono in Anime thread, it had so much potential but it was executed poorly.


 
  
 Gee... guys...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

rontant said:


> Gee... guys...


 
 AWW
 KITTEH
  
 Anyway, let's get back to talking Chinese, eh? Hell, and to think, we went from CKR9s to anime in about a couple fully-active hours. Insane. Which is why I love Head-Fi so much.


----------



## Wokei

Safe to come out ..me know nuthing about anime ...but me enjoyed the banter though ...lol


----------



## Salmonelas

@twister6  Hello Great Emperor of IEMs !!! 
  
 We are all waiting for your impresions and comparisons of DM3...the train is waiting...


----------



## 1clearhead

jjc27 said:


> I got both have b3 pro 1 and kzes. They are both in different leagues. The havi is clear and wide in the sound stage department but it lacks bass while the kzes is bassy but not overwhelming, sound stage is not as wide and mids are good to my ears. I find my self using the kzes with comply tips more than the havis... I love them both though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



 

Would you think these are the cheapest underdogs to beat the Monoprice 8320 and Philips SHE3580 in sound and built quality? It sure seems this way to me.

.....There's also 2 options to buy these, either with mic, or no mic. I personally prefer no mic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

tpgsanti said:


> I think the padding was more of a comfort additive than sound.


I put the comfort padding back on the hd681 evo, it's the thick sound dampening felt over the driver that I removed. They really do sound 1000 times better this way. I'm really happy with them with this mod.


----------



## Charliemotta

Do you like the better than the HD668??   ♫


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Do you like the better than the HD668??   ♫


I never heard the 668. This is my first superlux purchase.


----------



## Jjc27

yup I think so. kzse are just that good for the price

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1clearhead

jjc27 said:


> yup I think so. kzse are just that good for the price
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



 

Wow! I think the KZ-ES is well deserving of its' own thread. But, please don't ask me to be the one to start it. There are others here more capable of doing this better than me for the KZ-ES.

Has anyone on this thread experience these at longer sessions than I have?

.....oops, I forgot there's the KZ expressions thread. Ha!


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> I never heard the 668. This is my first superlux purchase.


 
 You have to get them...just ask Wokei, he will confirm..You will likey.   ♫


----------



## TPGsanti

hisoundfi said:


> I put the comfort padding back on the hd681 evo, it's the thick sound dampening felt over the driver that I removed. They really do sound 1000 times better this way. I'm really happy with them with this mod.


 

 Glad you enjoy.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

After the found of kogan player, maybe it's good start to test other players http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=40872297075&sid=18b53a2a994fdba1328a0ae343daebdd&abtest=4&rn=5cae28f7819dc3d6d548e5b522a82d75


----------



## rafaelroxalot

I think it's the same, more than a million evaluation, works flac  http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=39103648426&sid=6e9eb844d4da0c8e&abtest=4&rn=00336209684f7b3e3afbe57c1232cea2


----------



## twister6

rafaelroxalot said:


> I think it's the same, more than a million evaluation, works flac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This reminds me A LOT of $20+ audio players I got from dx.com, especially that v2 model: http://www.head-fi.org/t/731739/the-smallest-and-the-cheapest-mp3-flac-audio-player-onn-q6-review
  
 Q6 is a cute little clip on, but ONN V2 was quite good, accepts micro SD card, and supports FLAC.  It even had Tetris game in there and played video clips.  I mean, you have to be realistic, it will be on par with something like CLIP, not X1 or C3 DAPs.  But a nice, cheap, lightweight solution which btw pairs up nicely with external amp.  I used E11k, but it will probably work great with NX1.


----------



## Salmonelas

Go go go @twister6 we are waiting for DM3.Im in love with the looks of this IEM,but what about sound?


----------



## Salmonelas

Oh and @twister6 ,i read in Penonaudio in descreption of DM3 biological material driver.Is that biocellulose like the one in GR07 or something else?


----------



## robervaul

rafaelroxalot said:


> After the found of kogan player, maybe it's good start to test other players http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=40872297075&sid=18b53a2a994fdba1328a0ae343daebdd&abtest=4&rn=5cae28f7819dc3d6d548e5b522a82d75


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-high-quality-Multi-function-recording-pen-screen-XO-2-mp3-player-4g-or-8g/2043061472.html


----------



## mochill

Biocell like gr07 , side note : Ordered the kz dt3 without wheat ...will be here in 17 days at the latest


----------



## Salmonelas

Thanks for reply im waiting for comparisons from @twister6 first and then we can all jump to the hype train...choo choooooooo


----------



## Hisoundfi

I want my dang dm3!

Im the sidy fan boy that's gonna hype them, send them to me first! 

Jkjk, but seriously though, dam you people that have the dm3 before I do lol


----------



## mochill

My dm3 should be here Friday


----------



## altrunox

robervaul said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-high-quality-Multi-function-recording-pen-screen-XO-2-mp3-player-4g-or-8g/2043061472.html


 
  
 LOL. WHAT?!
 Plays 80 hours?! MADNESS!
  
 Build quality looks great!


----------



## Hisoundfi

My pair has been stuck in San Francisco for the last three days. It must be at a music festival, or riding a trolly, or at a boy's club or something... 

Uehdbdldpwpabwyyofpcnebwjwoe!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Vivo xe800 vs GR07BE...

I'm going to make this short. They are both great, but in the end the GR07BE is better IMHO.

Build quality on the vivo xe800 cable is sketchy. The cable isn't of high quality. I like the housings but wish I could go over the ear with them without having to swap channels.

The sound on the vivo xe800 is great, but the GR07BE is slightly better.

Bass: vivo xe800 has a slightly boomier bass that is slower in attack and decay. It works great for some genres, but not all. The GR07BE bass is world class, extends down to the center of the earth, and is quick in attack and decay. Round one goes to GR07BE

Mids: This is a tricky one. Mids are more forward and musical on the vivo xe800, creating more of a 3-d sense of imaging. However, the bass presentation combined with the mids causes them to have a slightly less sense of clarity. The GR07BE seems almost recessed when coming from the xe800, but is not "lacking" in terms of tone.

Because the only knock I've ever had on the GR07BE has been imaging, I give a slight edge to the vivo xe800 for midrange.

Treble- This comes down to preference. The vivo xe800 is smoother in its treble presentation. It has enough detail and clarity to be impressed. There were times when I was listening to them that I felt like treble could have been a hair sharper.

Anyone who has experienced the GR07BE will probably agree with when I say that they are "perfectly sibilant", meaning that they aren't always hot up top, but it does show when tracks are recorded with sibilance. The GR07BE doesn't put a "bandaid" on sibilant recordings, which some might not like, but to my ears it sounds much more natural and revealing to my ears.

Soundstage: Extensions on both ends is better on GR07BE. Width goes to the GR07BE. Mids are lusher with better imaging and great bass on the xe800.

Thid is a pretty close match up, but I give a slight edge to the GR07BE.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sujitsky

hisoundfi said:


> My pair has been stuck in San Francisco for the last three days. It must be at a music festival, or riding a trolly, or at a boy's club or something...
> 
> Uehdbdldpwpabwyyofpcnebwjwoe!!!


 
 lol .... hope it is on its way soon!


----------



## Salmonelas

I couldnt wait for @twister6. I want to hear biocell driver ( it will not be like GR07 i guess but...) so i hit the buy button...again.Damn you all in headfi ,i have a family,i have to buy dipers and milk,damn you all!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

But remember, I'm the psycho that put the DGS100 in elite status so you might not want to take my for for it lol


----------



## clee290

Just received my 'thick' cable from Aliexpress. Unfortunately, one of the connectors is defective..

  
 The part circled on the right is the main issue. The black piece isn't flush with the rest of the connector, so I can't get it into any device. I'm not sure what the left part is. It's not just a visual marking, when I run my nail in that area it feels as if there is a small recess. I'm not sure if it has any effect on the cable, but I can't test it anyways as the protruding black piece is preventing me from doing anything.
  
 Going to contact the seller and see what can be done about this.


----------



## bhazard

Awesome comparison for the GR07 vs XE800. As thought, very close to the GR07 with a new tuning for almost half the price.


----------



## Theseeker7839

Everyone , i just came across this thread very recently and it is mind bogglingly long. Obviously i read thread as i could but i hit ceiling and couldn't further than that. So, I apparently get the sense that some chinese manufacturers produce high quality headphones that are very similar in quality and performance to popula brand name headphones like sony. I did get the sense that there are a lot of hit and misses sometimes like the takstar pro 80 where the headphone cups are not properly aligned. But i did here there were good ones too. I am right now looking for a great full size headphone and am a novice by the way.  Can anyone recommend me a good one that i can get on amazon. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

clee290 said:


> Just received my 'thick' cable from Aliexpress. Unfortunately, one of the connectors is defective..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same issue. It's easily fixable. TThere's a band petruding out too far. Take a pliers and squeeze enough to compromise the black plastic band, and turn the plug. You're basically using force to reshape the ring. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Hisoundfi

Be careful not to rip the ring off, use enough force to reshape it. 

Cheers


----------



## clee290

hisoundfi said:


> I had the same issue. It's easily fixable. TThere's a band petruding out too far. Take a pliers and squeeze enough to compromise the black plastic band, and turn the plug. You're basically using force to reshape the ring.
> 
> Hope this helps


 
 Haha yea, that was the first thing I thought of doing. I just wanted to post here and contact the seller before potentially damaging the connector even more  Thanks though! Good to know you were able to fix it successfully.


----------



## Hisoundfi

clee290 said:


> Haha yea, that was the first thing I thought of doing. I just wanted to post here and contact the seller before potentially damaging the connector even more  Thanks though! Good to know you were able to fix it successfully.


The materials this seller uses is top notch. However, his qc is suspect


----------



## bhazard

theseeker7839 said:


> Everyone , i just came across this thread very recently and it is mind bogglingly long. Obviously i read thread as i could but i hit ceiling and couldn't further than that. So, I apparently get the sense that some chinese manufacturers produce high quality headphones that are very similar in quality and performance to popula brand name headphones like sony. I did get the sense that there are a lot of hit and misses sometimes like the takstar pro 80 where the headphone cups are not properly aligned. But i did here there were good ones too. I am right now looking for a great full size headphone and am a novice by the way.  Can anyone recommend me a good one that i can get on amazon. Thank you very much!!!


 
 The Pro 80 is an excellent starting point. Purchase Brainwavz HM5 earpads for them, and you're golden for a long time.


----------



## clee290

hisoundfi said:


> The materials this seller uses is top notch. However, his qc is suspect


 
 Oh yea, the cable itself is really well made.


----------



## threi

hisoundfi said:


> I put the comfort padding back on the hd681 evo, it's the thick sound dampening felt over the driver that I removed. They really do sound 1000 times better this way. I'm really happy with them with this mod.


 
 Glad someone else can vouch for the 681 Evos. The thick felt really does make an impact on the sound. It makes the highs roll off earlier, which makes the headphones sound a lot more "muffled" than they really are. The "superlux" treble is all there, just hidden. With the felt removed the treble extension is increased and it sounds a lot airier (this is backed up with frequency response graphs on another site). I really don't understand superlux's decision there.
  
 I A/B them with my 668B all the time, and honestly I prefer the EVOs. Although the midbass is very slightly bloated on the evo, it can extend pretty low. Unlike the 668B, which has a noticeable bass rolloff. You can dampen the bass in many ways with the EVO (filter, ebay pads), but you can't really "add" subbass to the 668Bs. Because of that (and the fact that you are getting a free pair of velours in the box), I think that the EVO is unquestionably the better headphone.
  
 (although it could be argued that if you are willing to resort to damping mods and filters the original HD681 may be technically the best choice since it has the most extension on both ends)


----------



## rafaelroxalot

altrunox said:


> LOL. WHAT?!
> Plays 80 hours?! MADNESS!
> 
> Build quality looks great!


yeah, plays flac files, people found the kogan player from australia to be better than colorfly c3 and other stuff... And this kogan is some kind of generic china mp4 branded by other sellers... Maybe it's worthy waste some dollars to achieve some discoveries on players


----------



## bhazard

rafaelroxalot said:


> yeah, plays flac files, people found the kogan player from australia to be better than colorfly c3 and other stuff... And this kogan is some kind of generic china mp4 branded by other sellers... Maybe it's worthy waste some dollars to achieve some discoveries on players


 
 Unless the players can outperform my smartphone, they are worthless to me.


----------



## spurxiii

bhazard said:


> Unless the players can outperform my smartphone, they are worthless to me.


 
 The Kogan player is tilted towards mids/treble, but IMO it outperforms the smartphones


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> The Pro 80 is an excellent starting point. Purchase Brainwavz HM5 earpads for them, and you're golden for a long time.




+1, great all rounder.


----------



## indieman

robervaul said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-high-quality-Multi-function-recording-pen-screen-XO-2-mp3-player-4g-or-8g/2043061472.html


 
 OMG dat red one... someone please buy and give feedback


----------



## spurxiii

bhazard said:


> The Pro 80 is an excellent starting point. Purchase Brainwavz HM5 earpads for them, and you're golden for a long time.




+1


----------



## altrunox

This seller looks more trustful than the other
  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-Arrive-Ultrathin-MP3-Player-with-4GB-storage-and-1-8-Inch-Screen-can-play/1966923046.html
  
 So, who will be the first one to buy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
is that brushed aluminum?  Nope, checked the feedback, it`s plastic, anyway nice looking one
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/2014-New-Arrive-Ultrathin-MP3-Player-with-4GB-storage-and-1-8-Inch-Screen-Original-Teclast/724753_1593686966.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Awesome comparison for the GR07 vs XE800. As thought, very close to the GR07 with a new tuning for almost half the price.


It's like a gr07 driver with vsd1s-ish tuning


----------



## gradofans

As a people from China , I should never know so many brands making headphones ... Ridiculous


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> This seller looks more trustful than the other
> 
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-Arrive-Ultrathin-MP3-Player-with-4GB-storage-and-1-8-Inch-Screen-can-play/1966923046.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think it's going to be very similar to that ONN V2 I mentioned about.  I updated that thread with a few more pics for you.


----------



## twister6

salmonelas said:


> I couldnt wait for @twister6. I want to hear biocell driver ( it will not be like GR07 i guess but...) so i hit the buy button...again.Damn you all in headfi ,i have a family,i have to buy dipers and milk,damn you all!!!


 
  
 I need a breather from all these reviews lol!!!  My first impression post and follow up after that is still valid.  The sound hasn't changed much after 10hrs of burn in, and I have probably close to 20hrs now.  As I said before, definitely an improvement over the typical SIDY mid-bass bloat   Still with a mid-bass hump, but more controlled.  Upper mids/treble are still well behaved  without being too harsh or bright.  Packaging is first class and identical to DGS100, down to the same tin box and hard shell case, but all the included eartips have narrow opening which enhances low end, so use only wide ones.  I don't think you will be disapointed!!!


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> I think it's going to be very similar to that ONN V2 I mentioned about.  I updated that thread with a few more pics for you.


 
 I bet in it too! Althought this plastic aluminum looks sexy! 
 Someone should buy it, maybe @Wokei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> I bet in it too! Althought this plastic aluminum looks sexy!
> Someone should buy it, maybe @Wokei
> h34r:
> 
> And thanks for the pictures.






Already have Kogan....lol


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Already have Kogan....lol


 
 kogan is lonley... kogan needs friends!


----------



## 1clearhead

indieman said:


> OMG dat red one... someone please buy and give feedback



 

This player plays clear, vivid and raw (like hearing it through a digital amp). I use it daily, back and forth with the 'ONN Q9', which this player plays warm with great vocals (like hearing it through a tube amp).

Both are great, but you will not be disappointed with the 'Ruizu'. Great player!


----------



## indieman

Can you compare to any of the more popular players like sansa, ipod, sony, fiio etc? 
 And that's good to hear! Might replace my zip one day...


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> kogan is lonley... kogan needs friends!






It's really sad that Kogan is not available outside of Australia...tbh


----------



## altrunox

1clearhead said:


> This player plays clear, vivid and raw (like hearing it through a digital amp). I use it daily, back and forth with the 'ONN Q9', which this player plays warm with great vocals (like hearing it through a tube amp).
> 
> Both are great, but you will not be disappointed with the 'Ruizu'. Great player!


 
  
 Could you post some real pictures of them?
 And of the UI also?


----------



## 1clearhead

indieman said:


> Can you compare to any of the more popular players like sansa, ipod, sony, fiio etc?
> 
> 
> And that's good to hear! Might replace my zip one day...



 

I only have these 2 players and my trusty headphone amp. Sold several of my other Chinese digital players a year ago (low grade sound). I didn't think I needed them after getting my hands on these 2. They're just great for going out and about, or home lounging.


----------



## 1clearhead

altrunox said:


> Could you post some real pictures of them?
> And of the UI also?



 

Maybe later in the week.....


----------



## rafaelroxalot

1clearhead said:


> indieman said:
> 
> 
> > Can you compare to any of the more popular players like sansa, ipod, sony, fiio etc?
> ...


So, you recommend those? Good quality sound? Needs amp or can handle much of the iems?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

rafaelroxalot said:


> So, you recommend those? Good quality sound? Needs amp or can handle much of the iems?


maybe someone could compare that with kogan and other clips..


----------



## rontant

Sidy dm3 and dm2 are now available also at Lendmeurears.


----------



## clee290

Just an update on the issue I had earlier today (post quoted below). I tried what @Hisoundfi suggested and took a pair of pliers to try and flatten the plastic piece. Didn't really work out for me because when I would squeeze it with the pliers, the ring would just shift to the area where there is no contact from the pliers (so it would be more of an oval shape). Anyways, the seller suggested to just cut off the plastic, so should I try this? I mean, I guess I have nothing to lose since I can't use the wire as it is right now anyways. But will there be any negative effects by doing this?
  
 Quote:


clee290 said:


> Just received my 'thick' cable from Aliexpress. Unfortunately, one of the connectors is defective..
> 
> 
> The part circled on the right is the main issue. The black piece isn't flush with the rest of the connector, so I can't get it into any device. I'm not sure what the left part is. It's not just a visual marking, when I run my nail in that area it feels as if there is a small recess. I'm not sure if it has any effect on the cable, but I can't test it anyways as the protruding black piece is preventing me from doing anything.
> ...


----------



## solcrystal

clee290 said:


> Just an update on the issue I had earlier today (post quoted below). I tried what @Hisoundfi suggested and took a pair of pliers to try and flatten the plastic piece. Didn't really work out for me because when I would squeeze it with the pliers, the ring would just shift to the area where there is no contact from the pliers (so it would be more of an oval shape). Anyways, the seller suggested to just cut off the plastic, so should I try this? I mean, I guess I have nothing to lose since I can't use the wire as it is right now anyways. But will there be any negative effects by doing this?


 
  
 Gonna throw out a couple of suggestions (disclaimer: never tried them myself)
  
 How about using a twisty-tie to try and put pressure on all sides or the ring at once?
  
 Before cutting, how about heating the plastic?  I'm thinking best case scenario that it either will shrink to lodge into the groove, or it'll melt into it


----------



## 1clearhead

rafaelroxalot said:


> So, you recommend those? Good quality sound? Needs amp or can handle much of the iems?



 

I realized, both digital players has built-in EQ settings (even custom settings). But, if you leave them both on the normal setting and you want to play them loud, this will be the best setting for any IEM. I use my headphone amp with my computer using Realtek HD Audio Manager. This is relaxation for me after a good days work.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

solcrystal said:


> Gonna throw out a couple of suggestions (disclaimer: never tried them myself)
> 
> How about using a twisty-tie to try and put pressure on all sides or the ring at once?
> 
> Before cutting, how about heating the plastic?  I'm thinking best case scenario that it either will shrink to lodge into the groove, or it'll melt into it


 
 Heating the plastic 'til it melts might do more harm than good, IMO. I'm a total DIY noob, though, so can't really say anything on that. Then again, that groove looks like a place where the plastic might go into, though (like a 4-pole jack with the 3 rings).


----------



## Wokei

Huawei Honor ..even cheaper now at 11.88 USD

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/2009449205.html?tracelog=rowan&rowan_id=ae_pay_low_mail_template_en_US_2014-10-01


----------



## spurxiii

This is the schiit for EDM


----------



## n05ey

I had the same issue @clee290 and used a blade to trim the excess and have had no issue since doing that.


----------



## HraD2

Guys, what do you think about this player? http://tw.taobao.com/item/21208184815.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2014.21361915.0.0%2C2014.21361915.0.0
 What is the difference between *¥383.00 *and * ¥233.00* ?


----------



## Miyaichi

http://tw.taobao.com/item/39611403083.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.97POFF
  
 New bulk sale as promised?


----------



## solcrystal

miyaichi said:


> http://tw.taobao.com/item/39611403083.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.97POFF
> 
> New bulk sale as promised?


 
  
 Yups, it was noted in the XE800 thread a few days back.  Looks like he has 8 left, so grab one soon if you really wanted one!


----------



## Miyaichi

Does anybody know a taobao agent with paypal as payment method?


----------



## DJScope

I recently bought an old HP PC for my kids to watch their cartoons on and the audio didn't work after I stalled the new graphics card, so I went to the garage to grab this old Dynadock thing I had been given a while ago. It's this little media station which acts as a hub for USB, a second screen and audio. So after setting it up I noticed that this thing is f*'ing *LOUD*! Like really loud. I had to turn the volume down to 1% to for my kids to use their UE4000 cans. So it made me curios. I went and got my DR-150s to try it out and HORREY SCHIIT!!! This thing sounds really good in quality. The DAC is pretty damn decent and the amp on this things must be really powerful. I mean, I can't find any specs on the audio hardware, but I think it could upwards of 1 watt (1000mw). Like, I had to keep the volume are 7% because it to ear piercingly too loud. I think I found something that no one has ever noticed before.


----------



## Leo888

Try using a hair dryer to shrink the platic like a heat strink. Just suggestion and use some cloth to cover the good one. Just an idea but worth a shot.


----------



## rontant

miyaichi said:


> Does anybody know a taobao agent with paypal as payment method?


 
 If you are in Australia, Singapore, Malaysia, or Thailand, you can use 65daigou.com. They accept Paypal.


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> I recently bought an old HP PC for my kids to watch their cartoons on and the audio didn't work after I stalled the new graphics card, so I went to the garage to grab this old Dynadock thing I had been given a while ago. It's this little media station which acts as a hub for USB, a second screen and audio. So after setting it up I noticed that this thing is f*'ing *LOUD*! Like really loud. I had to turn the volume down to 1% to for my kids to use their UE4000 cans. So it made me curios. I went and got my DR-150s to try it out and HORREY SCHIIT!!! This thing sounds really good in quality. The DAC is pretty damn decent and the amp on this things must be really powerful. I mean, I can't find any specs on the audio hardware, but I think it could upwards of 1 watt (1000mw). Like, I had to keep the volume are 7% because it to ear piercingly too loud. I think I found something that no one has ever noticed before.




Hmm, interesting. I think that's the same Dynadock docking station I use in my office. I'll check it out next week when I'm back at the office.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I think that's the same Dynadock docking station I use in my office. I'll check it out next week when I'm back at the office.




Please do. The one I've got is the Dynadock V.


----------



## pat1984

Just received the KZ ED SE and KZ ES today. Out of the box, the EDSE is really great, I would be happy to pay 5 times as much for them. The ES sound muffled quite a bit. Do you guys think that the ES would improve with burn in?


----------



## clee290

Thanks for the replies @solcrystal @thatBeatsguy @n05ey @Leo888 . Gonna try some stuff later today and hope for the best


----------



## 1clearhead

pat1984 said:


> Just received the KZ ED SE and KZ ES today. Out of the box, the EDSE is really great, I would be happy to pay 5 times as much for them. The ES sound muffled quite a bit. Do you guys think that the ES would improve with burn in?



 

After 20 hours, it did an about face and greatly improved to the point of surpassing most of my IEM's in 'SQ'.

Burn them in, first!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Do you guys hear a train off in the distance? 

That's actually the sound of my local post office sorting my dm3 out from the rest of the mail. 

Choo Choo! Muahahaha!


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hrad2 said:


> Guys, what do you think about this player? http://tw.taobao.com/item/21208184815.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2014.21361915.0.0%2C2014.21361915.0.0
> What is the difference between *¥
> 383.00 *
> and * ¥
> ...


seems to be a good one with a good dac  but the professional version 600yuan?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> Do you guys hear a train off in the distance?
> 
> That's actually the sound of my local post office sorting my dm3 out from the rest of the mail.
> 
> Choo Choo! Muahahaha!


 Let's see the comparison with dgs100 lol


----------



## MuZo2

rafaelroxalot said:


> seems to be a good one with a good dac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Seems like Chinese version of clip or ipod. More than 3000 sold.


----------



## mochill

I'm waiting hisoundfi


----------



## leobigfield

Hello guys! I need some advice on buying a headphone for workouts up to U$50,00 (including international shipping) and my main options are all Asian brands so please, could you help me?
  
I have a Soudmagic EH11 that i use for my daily run but they have some flaws that are really annoying me:
 
- the sound is really disappointing, congested and muddy;
- i keep loosing the seal so i always have to adjust it while running and that happens a lot.
 
For reference, at home, I have a Denon D2000 for use with my computer, a Ortofon e-Q5 that i use for travel and a GR07 that i bought before the EH11 that i give to my wife because no matter what i did i couldn't get a seal on my left ear.
  
 After a lot of research, i narrowed my options to:
  
*Xiamoi Piston 2 - U$ 29,90* - Seems to have the best build quality of them but some comments said that they are heavy and fall very easy from your ear;
*TTPOD T1E - U$ 49,90* - read a lot of good things about the sound but nothing about build quality; 
*Zero Audio Carbo Tenore - U$ 49,90 *- Read a lot of QC issues so that's probably my last option;
*Koss KSC75 - U$ 25,00* - this is not an asian brand but the porta pro where my first quality headphones and i like them also they don't need a seal to sound good.
  
 Suggestions are welcome. 
  
 What do you think?

 Thanks!


----------



## Jjc27

The cables on the kz phones are well build and think the kzes in particular sounds better than the pistons. I never had any problems with the pistons falling out of my ears but use the Sony hybrid tips. The housing on both is about the same and they are both big as they stick out a bit of my ears but it's not bad. I'm debating to jump on the ttpod too. you should check out the kz edse and es

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> Hello guys! I need some advice on buying a headphone for workouts up to U$50,00 (including international shipping) and my main options are all Asian brands so please, could you help me?
> 
> I have a Soudmagic [COLOR=333333]EH11 that i use for my daily run but they have some flaws that are really annoying me:[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




I'd recommend the ATH-CKP500, great sound, excellent fitting system and water resistant. Best thing is you should be able to find it for about $30 shipped on eBay. 

You should check them out.


----------



## peter123

peter123 said:


> I'd recommend the ATH-CKP500, great sound, excellent fitting system and water resistant. Best thing is you should be able to find it for about $30 shipped on eBay.
> 
> You should check them out.




Edit: I've got all of the IEM's you list as alternative and for work out I prefer the A-T to all of them.

Edit 2: Damn phone


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> Edit: I've got all of the IEM's you list as alternative and for work out I prefer the A-T to all of them.
> 
> Edit 2: Damn phone


 
 very interesting


----------



## Shawn71

leobigfield said:


> Hello guys! I need some advice on buying a headphone for workouts up to U$50,00 (including international shipping) and my main options are all Asian brands so please, could you help me?
> 
> After a lot of research, i narrowed my options to:
> 
> ...




meelec M6...


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I'd recommend the ATH-CKP500, great sound, excellent fitting system and water resistant. Best thing is you should be able to find it for about $30 shipped on eBay.
> 
> You should check them out.


That's a good suggestion. 

I am going to sound like a broken record right now, but the soundmagic e30 would be my pick. They are such a great ergonomic fit and sound really good for their price.


----------



## encoreAC

After all the the hype trains, we are going back to old-school heh. I too liked Soundmagic ;D


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> That's a good suggestion.
> 
> I am going to sound like a broken record right now, but the soundmagic e30 would be my pick. They are such a great ergonomic fit and sound really good for their price.




Yes ..they are small ..great fit .....more than decent sound ..very balanced sound sig ...cheers


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> very interesting




I was actually recommended them by @SyedZ2ez4 myself and he was very happy with them which convinced me to give them a try and I'm glad I did.


----------



## 1clearhead

wokei said:


> Yes ..they are small ..great fit .....more than decent sound ..very balanced sound sig ...cheers



 

+1


----------



## shuggs

I've used taobaofocus.com with success for this very reason... PayPal





miyaichi said:


> Does anybody know a taobao agent with paypal as payment method?


----------



## Lucius

wokei said:


> Yes ..they are small ..great fit .....more than decent sound ..very balanced sound sig ...cheers



 


+1  

Feather light weight and great for low volume listening too. After buying this one it has been impossible for me getting another iem because even if I enjoyed many, almost none could compete on the comfort level (except for retired phonaks and yes ... PL50)

But that was until I tried GR07 !

E30 is still my commute iem today, even if its cable plastic has been completely torn apart.
I just keep wishing for a durable metal version of E30...


----------



## leobigfield

Thank you guys for the very fast response! 
  
 From all the suggestions i really like the ATH-CKP500 since it's waterproof and $30 shippend from here:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-audio-technica-Inner-Ear-Headphones-ATH-CKP500-BK-FREE-Worldwide-Shipping-/281438830179?
  
 Has anyone compared the EH11 with the E30? They sound similar? Found the E30 here for $30 shipped:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soundmagic-Sound-Magic-E30-Pro-Fit-Earphones-in-Black-MM10-/231080986168?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item35cd800638
  
 I had the Meelec but it just falls apart after 4 months so for me it's a no. Also the last time i checked their site they were not shipping to my country.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## 1clearhead

lucius said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ..they are small ..great fit .....more than decent sound ..very balanced sound sig ...cheers
> ...



 

Wow! That would be interesting.

I wonder if they've been updating there IEM's? .....Got to go and check their homepage.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The Fidue a31s might be a good option. They are about $30, VERY small, easy to seal, and sound good to boot. Also come with ear guides. The included tips are sketchy though. Only the preinstalled double flange fit. The rest are obscenely tiny....


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> I was actually recommended them by @SyedZ2ez4 myself and he was very happy with them which convinced me to give them a try and I'm glad I did.


 
 The recension on Amazon Germany are a bit discouraging http://www.amazon.de/Technica-ATH-CKP500BK-In-Ear-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Klinkenstecker-schwarz/product-reviews/B00BBDKTJC/ref=dpx_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1
  
  
 Basically people are speaking of very harsh treble and lack of bass in their reviews with good fit. Does the German model sound different maybe?


----------



## B9Scrambler

With the right tips, the Penon IEMs are pretty nice (regardless of being only $10). Way lighter than I was expecting too.


----------



## leobigfield

b9scrambler said:


> The Fidue a31s might be a good option. They are about $30, VERY small, easy to seal, and sound good to boot. Also come with ear guides. The included tips are sketchy though. Only the preinstalled double flange fit. The rest are obscenely tiny....


 
  
 They really seem a nice little IEM! Their website puts them as good for sports.
  


encoreac said:


> The recension on Amazon Germany are a bit discouraging http://www.amazon.de/Technica-ATH-CKP500BK-In-Ear-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Klinkenstecker-schwarz/product-reviews/B00BBDKTJC/ref=dpx_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1
> 
> 
> Basically people are speaking of very harsh treble and lack of bass in their reviews with good fit. Does the German model sound different maybe?


 
  
 I can't stand to ear piercing highs and sibilance. I had a klipsch S4 that i give to my dad because of the same problem. Oh my what a difficult decision! lol


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> The recension on Amazon Germany are a bit discouraging http://www.amazon.de/Technica-ATH-CKP500BK-In-Ear-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Klinkenstecker-schwarz/product-reviews/B00BBDKTJC/ref=dpx_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1
> 
> 
> Basically people are speaking of very harsh treble and lack of bass in their reviews with good fit. Does the German model sound different maybe?




I've got no idea if the German version are different.

I did read the same reviews before buyibg them but decided to take the plunge anyway. They're not your typical bass heavy signature but rather balanced with controlled punchy bass. If you familiar with the Audio-Technica house sound you'll have an idea about what I mean.

If you're looking for bass heavy the KZ edse would be my suggestion. Build like a tank and very nice sounding, although a bit to bassy for me.


----------



## encoreAC

leobigfield said:


> They really seem a nice little IEM! Their website puts them as good for sports.
> 
> 
> I can't stand to ear piercing highs and sibilance. I had a klipsch S4 that i give to my dad because of the same problem. Oh my what a difficult decision! lol


 
  
Oh yeah, I had the Klipsch S4 too and they were quite bad for me.
  
I think you will like Soundmagic. I had the e10, which I was very content with for a long time. They are very smooth, treble really relaxed, but they lack accuracy and the Bass can be uncontrolled although not overbearing. I don't know if the e30 sound the same or similar though.


----------



## Netforce

leobigfield said:


> They really seem a nice little IEM! Their website puts them as good for sports.
> 
> 
> I can't stand to ear piercing highs and sibilance. I had a klipsch S4 that i give to my dad because of the same problem. Oh my what a difficult decision! lol


 
 On the E30 boat along with Wokei, the E30 with sony hybrid tips have become one of my beater pairs of headphones and switched off between them and the Pistons when I go to the gym/go for a jog. The E30 is meant for over the ear which is quite great to reduce cable noise as the Pistons cable being fabric is tad noisy and so I wear them over ear as well. The 3 button android remote on the Pistons is really my favorite thing when working out though.


----------



## Netforce

encoreac said:


> Oh yeah, I had the Klipsch S4 too and they were quite bad for me.
> 
> I think you will like Soundmagic. I had the e10, which I was very content with for a long time. They are very smooth, treble really relaxed, but they lack accuracy and the Bass can be uncontrolled although not overbearing. I don't know if the e30 sound the same or similar though.


 
 How are the tips on the E10? All the tips on the E30 were rubbish and failed to get a seal for me and I thought the E30 was bass anemic for the longest time. But with the right tips I found that the E30 had quite nice bass especially in the sub bass.


----------



## encoreAC

netforce said:


> How are the tips on the E10? All the tips on the E30 were rubbish and failed to get a seal for me and I thought the E30 was bass anemic for the longest time. But with the right tips I found that the E30 had quite nice bass especially in the sub bass.


 
  
 Ehm I changed the tips to the ue200 ones, which gave me quite an improvement. After I lost them I bought http://www.amazon.de/Xcessor-Hochwertige-Ohrpolster-Ohrst%C3%B6psel-Markenkopfh%C3%B6rern-schwarz/dp/B006XGJ8BW/ref=sr_1_5?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1412281070&sr=1-5&keywords=ohrst%C3%B6psel, which are still better than the stock ones, but worse than my old ue200 tips for me.
  
 But the amount of tips,which they came with was huge I recall. Weird that none could get me a good seal.


----------



## Hisoundfi

+1 E30 with sony hybrids


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Edit: I've got all of the IEM's you list as alternative and for work out I prefer the A-T to all of them.
> 
> Edit 2: Damn phone


 
  
 ATH-IM50!!! They will pump you up!!!


----------



## peter123

Edit: deleted, wrong thread


----------



## twister6

b9scrambler said:


> The Fidue a31s might be a good option. They are about $30, VERY small, easy to seal, and sound good to boot. Also come with ear guides. The included tips are sketchy though. Only the preinstalled double flange fit. The rest are obscenely tiny....


 
  
 Double flange one requires a deep insertion.  I couldn't fit them in, my ear canal's are not deep.  Actually, used my Westone star tips for testing.  Regarding the sound, it's a pure L-shape sound with no upper mids/treble clarity   Great bass, tiny design, excellent seal if your ear canal can handle deep insertion, but sound signature is fun and bass oriented.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Do you guys hear a train off in the distance?
> 
> That's actually the sound of my local post office sorting my dm3 out from the rest of the mail.
> 
> Choo Choo! Muahahaha!


 
  
 Make sure you burn them at least 10hrs and uses the widest possible eartips, otherwise out of the box with included narrow tips you will be drowning in bass bloat   The sound signature of DM3 changes drastically by going from narrow bore to wide bore tips, as well as short vs long eartip stem.


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> Do you guys hear a train off in the distance?
> 
> That's actually the sound of my local post office sorting my dm3 out from the rest of the mail.
> 
> Choo Choo! Muahahaha!


 
  Can't wait for the comparison dgs100 vs dm3 !!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

twister6 said:


> Double flange one requires a deep insertion.  I couldn't fit them in, my ear canal's are not deep.  Actually, used my Westone star tips for testing.  Regarding the sound, it's a pure L-shape sound with no upper mids/treble clarity   Great bass, tiny design, excellent seal if your ear canal can handle deep insertion, but sound signature is fun and bass oriented.




For me only the first flange is used. They sit right at the edge of my ear canal. If I put them in further it dulls the sound completely. I will agree that the bass is great, but I didn't find the treble or mids (for the most part) lacking at all. I would say more J 
shaped than L, leaning towards a mis-shapen u.


----------



## spurxiii

The KC06A finally came after over a month. Might as well have a listen on the new rig

Tuned very similar to the GR07BE but mids slightly less recessed and less harsh highs. But also less detail than the GR07BE


----------



## indieman

Very nice! Love the design on those


----------



## Hisoundfi

Well, I will be receiving a new phone tomorrow. My xperia tl is suddenly a POS all the sudden. 

I hope this works out


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> Well, I will be receiving a new phone tomorrow. My xperia tl is suddenly a POS all the sudden.
> 
> I hope this works out




That sucks. Ooo, what phone man?


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> That sucks. Ooo, what phone man?


lg g3


----------



## mochill

oh oh , my dad just got that phone recently. Hope it doesn't turn to pos


----------



## TPGsanti

Does anyone know when you order a pair of VSD3/S from Penon with the upgrade cable if you still get the stock with it?


----------



## twister6

tpgsanti said:


> Does anyone know when you order a pair of VSD3/S from Penon with the upgrade cable if you still get the stock with it?


 
  
 When you order VSD3/S from Penon for $45 and choose an upgraded silver-plated cable as an option for $15 more - you will get BOTH cables, the original one with headphones and the upgraded one.  Pretty good deal!


----------



## Gandroid

mistertao seems to be down...anyone can access?


----------



## solcrystal

gandroid said:


> mistertao seems to be down...anyone can access?


 
  
 It looks like its down -> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/mistertao.com


----------



## TPGsanti

twister6 said:


> When you order VSD3/S from Penon for $45 and choose an upgraded silver-plated cable as an option for $15 more - you will get BOTH cables, the original one with headphones and the upgraded one.  Pretty good deal!


 

 Thank you good sir. I just need to be sure. I have been hesitant to get the cable suggested by you for my ATH-IM50, due to lack of experience with the cable side with audio. I figured this would be a good to test that theory, but if it only came with just the one my test would be mute.


----------



## Salmonelas

Sidy DM3 and VSD3 on its way,in about 2 weeks,cant wait to hear them.@twister6  i guess you are in the burn in process still but im gonna bust your balls until you post review and comparison about DM3...same goes for @Hisoundfi !!!!


----------



## Salmonelas

But so you know @Baycode has info that next month Havi B6 is coming with 2 versions and detachable cables,and as i stated in Havis thread if B6 is an upgrade in all areas from B3 im done with IEMs!


----------



## DJScope

@peter123 Did you try the Dynadock?


----------



## peter123

gandroid said:


> mistertao seems to be down...anyone can access?




I'm having trouble too 



djscope said:


> @peter123
> Did you try the Dynadock?




No, I'm not in Norway at the moment. Will check it when I'm back at the office on Monday.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> No, I'm not in Norway at the moment. Will check it when I'm back at the office on Monday.


 
  
 No worries mate.


----------



## KepinCemit

Hi all,
  
 some guy in our Indonesian audio forum found this
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-diy-handmade-Balanced-Armature-earphone-in-ear-with-ER4P-ER4S-unit-MicroDrivers-se535-Ergonomic/2045036151.html
  
 "Free shipping diy handmade Balanced Armature earphone in-ear with ER4P ER4S unit MicroDrivers se535 Ergonomic Housing shell"
  
  
 Seller claims it's ER4P / ER4S drivers custom inserted into SE535 shell. Selling @ $135 - $165 each without wire
  
 What do you guys think ? Is this legit ?
  
 Asking coz we are thinking of making a group buy locally, but still not sure whether it's as good/legit as seller claims. That kind of $ is kinda big for most of us.
  
 You opinions/information are greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## spurxiii

kepincemit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> some guy in our Indonesian audio forum found this
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder how they would sound. And is it per piece as in you need to buy 2?


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> some guy in our Indonesian audio forum found this
> 
> ...




Wow ..they sure look well made ....but for that price ..maybe you should look into Fidue A83 ...lol


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Wow ..they sure look well made ....but for that price ..maybe you should look into Fidue A83 ...lol


 
  
 A83 is $300+ 
  
 But $135-$165?!?  You get a clear SE535 replacement shell from Lunashops for $29 (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2254) and female cable plug pin for $6 (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1931), and buy a common Knowles BA driver for $10-$12 (http://www.digikey.com/product-highlights/en/rab-series-balanced-armature-drivers/52738).  Solder short wires between driver and connector, glue it inside of the shell and you got yourself a pair headphones.  Probably all together $55 in parts, or maybe even less if you buy it in bulk


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> A83 is $300+
> 
> But $135-$165?!?  You get a clear SE535 replacement shell from Lunashops for $29 (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2254) and female cable plug pin for $6 (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1931), and buy a common Knowles BA driver for $10-$12 (http://www.digikey.com/product-highlights/en/rab-series-balanced-armature-drivers/52738).  Solder short wires between driver and connector, glue it inside of the shell and you got yourself a pair headphones.  Probably all together $55 in parts, or maybe even less if you buy it in bulk




Exactly but the listing from Aliexpress is per piece for 135-165$ ( cable not included ) ...that is why me suggested Fidue ..lol


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting, the problem maybe is how to set the positions of the drivers.
 But for this price... I would wait for the VSD7, Havi B6 or the Dunu DN1k.


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Exactly but the listing from Aliexpress is per piece for 135-165$ ( cable not included ) ...that is why me suggested Fidue ..lol


 
  
 Uh, didn't catch it was per piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


altrunox said:


> Interesting, the problem maybe is how to set the positions of the drivers.
> But for this price... I would wait for the VSD7, Havi B6 or the Dunu DN1k.


 
  
 Yep, it's not just cut'n'paste, it's the whole science!  But from the picture it looks very minimalistic.  But who knows...


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Uh, didn't catch it was per piece :eek:
> 
> Not a problem...man...haha


----------



## Psxed

Hi i'm new here!  I'm trying to find a decent iem (around 50$) for my rockboxed sansa clip+. I'm trying to decide between the Havi B3 pro and the vsonic VSD3S. Not really sure which one is better for a hardcore/metal listener. I probably also need an amplifier with my clip, probably going to get a topping NX1 or a FIIO E6. 
  
 I recently found some headphones on taobao but i can't seem to find any information about them (maybe a rebrand?). They are called Sound Knowledge DK80 and are around 50$. They look comfortable though and i'm eager to order them, but for the same price i can get the havi or the vsonic lol.  
  
 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11109447/TB2dWuZXVXXXXXnXXXXXXXXXXXX_%21%21553898690.jpg


----------



## indieman

Havi! First song I listened to with them was vicarious by tool. Blew me away. Just my 2cents


----------



## Wokei

psxed said:


> Hi i'm new here!  I'm trying to find a decent iem (around 50$) for my rockboxed sansa clip+. I'm trying to decide between the Havi B3 pro and the vsonic VSD3S. Not really sure which one is better for a hardcore/metal listener. I probably also need an amplifier with my clip, probably going to get a topping NX1 or a FIIO E6.
> 
> I recently found some headphones on taobao but i can't seem to find any information about them (maybe a rebrand?). They are called Sound Knowledge DK80 and are around 50$. They look comfortable though and i'm eager to order them, but for the same price i can get the havi or the vsonic lol.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11109447/TB2dWuZXVXXXXXnXXXXXXXXXXXX_%21%21553898690.jpg




Havi + Topping NX1 ...good choice ...as well VSD3S...


----------



## twister6

This is a review of SIDY DM3 in-ear headphones.  http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-SIDY-DM3
  
 One thing I found fascinating with the original SIDY DM2 model was the ability to shape the sound by swapping different nozzles.  Among some of the advantages of in-ear headphones, in comparison to full size ones, is how easy we can fine tune the sound by swapping eartips (tip rolling).  Of course, you can also change the audio source, from brighter to warmer signature, and in some cases play around with removing a filter from the nozzle (if you are an adventurous type and don't mind voiding the warranty).  But tip rolling is the easiest way to adjust the sound to your liking, in addition to improvement in sound isolation.  In case of SIDY's new DM3 model it had almost the same effect as changing nozzle filters.  Here is what I found.
  
 I have to tell you that SIDY really stepped up to the plate with their latest releases in terms of packaging and presentation of the product.  I like when a company takes a pride in presentation, and with DM3 release SIDY followed footsteps of their recently released flagship DGS100 hybrid IEM with an identical packaging.  You get a tin square box with their new logo marking, which from a distance kind of reminds me of Wu-Tang Clan symbol   Inside of the box you get a high quality hard zipper case, a pair of over-ear wire guides, and 4 sets of S/M/L eartips including foam one and different color silicones.  It's great to have a set of foam tips since these are a lot nicer than Comply (softer and faster to re-shape in your ear), but I do have a gripe with silicone tips since they are redundant with a same semi-narrow bore opening.  As I found out later, the narrow versus wide bore opening of the eartips makes a night and day difference in sound shaping of DM3 where a narrow one will give you more bass while attenuating higher frequencies, almost making sound signature to be L-shaped, while the wide bore opening tip settles down the bass and brings up upper mids for a more balanced sound.  Is this a show stopper?  Absolutely not because wide bore tips are easy to come by, and I wanted to bring this to everyone's attention because my review is based solely on using wide bore tips to get SIDY's signature mid-bass hump under control!
  
 In addition to quality packaging, SIDY also paid a lot of attention to a design of their new shell.  Featuring a solid metal lightweight alloy material, this is not just a plain cylindrical shell, but a shaped fixture with a nice design touches of swirling lines.  The back of the shell features their signature logo, the top front has a clear L/R marking to ID these symmetrical pieces, and at the bottom behind strain relief there is a pinhole port opening.  Strain relief is very sturdy and just a perfect length.  Cable has a typical SIDY build quality; thinner round part between earpieces and y-splitter and thicker round part going from a splitter to 270deg 3.5mm gold plated headphone connector with a decent strain relief.  Y-splitter is short, with a nice shinny finish, and made out of some alloy material.  Chin slider is also in place and comes handy to keep the wires down if you choose to wear these over ear, though they look more natural with wire down.  Either way, you get very little cable noise, and the same average sound isolation which going to depend on eartip selection.
  
 So how do these sound?  As I mentioned above, the sound will highly depend on selection of eartips and also your source.  Using my smartphone and X1 dap, both of which have a warmer sig, and narrow bore tips made sound signature more L-shaped with enhanced bass and slightly recessed mids and rolled off treble.  BUT, switching it to a brighter source like X5 or using with an amp (which btw not necessary, only for sound shaping purpose) - yielded a GREAT evenly balanced sound with a smooth melodic signature.  Low end has a nice punchy mid-bass with a supporting sub-bass, but not too exaggerated.  It's definitely above neutral level, but nowhere near "enhanced" level.  Bass is very well controlled (but not as tight) with hardly any spilling into lower mids (keep in mind - wide bore eartips!).  Upper mids are clear, smooth, and melodic, though not super detailed.  Vocals sound smooth and organic, a little on a warm side and with a nice body.  Treble is not as extended and also very smooth, not crispy or peaky.  This sound signature is great for extended listening without fatigue.  What I really appreciate in here, smooth sounding IEMs usually lack a bass punch, but here you have a very tasteful dose of it.  Soundstage has an average width/depth, actually more width than depth.  DM3 doesn't require any amping to drive it, only to enhance the sound characteristics if you prefer to.  Also, since these are not super detailed, it was quite forgiving when it comes to lower quality audio.
  
 For the reference in comparison to other IEMs, here is a quick rundown.  DM3 vs VSD3: VSD3 has faster punch, wider sound, brighter more detailed upper mids and better treble extension.  DM3 vs KC06A: KC06A sounds narrower, upper mids harsher/brighter, treble more extend, punchier mid-bass but with less sub-bass.  DM3 vs T1E (using wide tip): T1E sounds wider, very similar mid-bass but a bit more sub-bass crunch, upper mids/treble brighter and more detailed.  DM3 vs B3 Pro I: B3 has wider sound stage, brighter more detailed upper mids/treble, but less mid-/sub-bass.  DM3 vs DGS100: DGS100 has a wider soundstage, more clear/detailed upper mids/treble though a bit more peaky, and bass is more boomy spilling into lower mids.
  
 Overall, I was surprised and impressed with this release at the same time.  While using a wide opening eartips, these are great for everyday listening if you like a smooth balanced music sound without too much of booming bass or harsh highs.  With other SIDY headphones you don't have as much flexibility in controlling the bass, but using DM3 after 15-20hr burn in yielded great results - definitely a pleasant surprise!  Though YMMV, I also think these have a very sexy design, a definite eye candy.  I like how they don't overlap with a sound signature of my other headphones and actually contribute something different at a very reasonable price of under $60, a great value considering included accessories.
  
 Here are the pictures (click to enlarge).


----------



## Wokei

twister6....great review


----------



## yalper

@twister6... great effort


----------



## Nrocket

I left this thread for six months and wow lots of stuff. Where are we with a good over ear headphone for under $100?


----------



## indieman

Takstar pro80 and goldring dr150


----------



## leobigfield

Thank you guys for the fantastic feedback on my quest! Because of you now i have a much more HARD time deciding what to buy... LOL just joking... But it's amazing how things changed on the last years on the sub $50 market! Soooo many options that makes me dizzy. So here are my options until now (i put in order of recommendation the ones that i liked):
  
*- Soundmagic E30 (the most recommended here)* - $35 - http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E30?search=soundmagic
  
*- Soundmagic E10S (Since there is so little difference between the non-microphone version ) -* $39  http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E10S%20?search=soundmagic
  
*-**TTPOD T1-Enhanced* - $36 - http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-335002#.VC7FUfldV8F
  
*- XIAOMI PISTON 2* - (For only $19 they are back on my list seems an absolute steal! )$19 - http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708.html
  
 Also, there are some others IEMs that caught my attention during my research that if someone could give an opinion i would appreciate: 
  
*- MOXPAD X3* - Detachable cable and some comments that they are a more balanced Meelec M6 - $23 -http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1683353371.html 
  
*- MAYA T3* - It says it's watherproof - $35 - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-Ear-Stereo-Sport-Earphone-Waterproof-Water-Resistant-IPX7-with-Mic-Microphone-Headset-Mobile-Kevlar-Cable/1781371261.html
  
 My sound preferences would be something more balanced but with a small bass boost to help getting on the rhythm while jogging. Also i prefer a small punch and sub-bass rather than thumping bass and sibilance really bugs me. TTPOD seems what i'm searching in sound from what i read on some reviews, but not sure tho the E10 also seems amazing.
  
 Thanks again for the amazing help!


----------



## Netforce

Haven't tried working out with my ttpod and really would be unsure about using them while on a run. They are quite bulky and I could just see them falling out quite a lot.
  
 Personally would say I like the E30 and Pistons 2 out of all your proposed options.


leobigfield said:


> Thank you guys for the fantastic feedback on my quest! Because of you now i have a much more HARD time deciding what to buy... LOL just joking... But it's amazing how things changed on the last years on the sub $50 market! Soooo many options that makes me dizzy. So here are my options until now (i put in order of recommendation the ones that i liked):
> 
> *- Soundmagic E30 (the most recommended here)* - $35 - http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E30?search=soundmagic
> 
> ...


----------



## indieman

leobigfield said:


> *- MOXPAD X3* - Detachable cable and some comments that they are a more balanced Meelec M6 - $23 -http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1683353371.html


 
  
 These are very interesting for $23. And I really love the meelec m6!


----------



## Nrocket

indieman said:


> Takstar pro80 and goldring dr150



Where would I find the gold rings?


----------



## Wokei

nrocket said:


> Where would I find the gold rings?




Jaben AUSTRALIA for 50$ + 30$ for shipping..check the thread


----------



## Wokei

leobigfield....go for E30 or Moxpad X3...imho


----------



## Squalo

leobigfield said:


> Thank you guys for the fantastic feedback on my quest! Because of you now i have a much more HARD time deciding what to buy... LOL just joking... But it's amazing how things changed on the last years on the sub $50 market! Soooo many options that makes me dizzy. So here are my options until now (i put in order of recommendation the ones that i liked):
> 
> *- Soundmagic E30 (the most recommended here)* - $35 - http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E30?search=soundmagic
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not going to tell you what I think you should buy, but you should think about if the fit is any good for the gym. Not sure I would go for something with a largish house, large bore, shallow insertion... If you'd like a secure fit running and that...
  
 Like those that are "designed for sport" like Maya T3, S6, Meelec M6, M6P, Rovking V5 sit a little more secure. People here say the Moxpad is the best of those... I can't say as I only own the Moxpad, didn't bother getting any other of them as, well, was told they were worse, hah.
  
 Or you could go for something small. Or something designed like the old Sony EX85. I have a re-branded version of that one, seems to work well, but sound is a bit outdated now. It's an old design.


----------



## Salmonelas

twister6 said:


> This is a review of SIDY DM3 in-ear headphones.  http://penonaudio.com/BGVP-SIDY-DM3
> 
> One thing I found fascinating with the original SIDY DM2 model was the ability to shape the sound by swapping different nozzles.  Among some of the advantages of in-ear headphones, in comparison to full size ones, is how easy we can fine tune the sound by swapping eartips (tip rolling).  Of course, you can also change the audio source, from brighter to warmer signature, and in some cases play around with removing a filter from the nozzle (if you are an adventurous type and don't mind voiding the warranty).  But tip rolling is the easiest way to adjust the sound to your liking, in addition to improvement in sound isolation.  In case of SIDY's new DM3 model it had almost the same effect as changing nozzle filters.  Here is what I found.
> 
> ...




Thanks for another great review and for comparisons!!!

iI have to say im a little dissapointed bythe lack of details against Vsd3 and Havi,i had hopes it would be on par or greater because of the price and the bio driver.Well i just have to wait 2 weeks to see for my self.
I hear mostly metal,rock and alt rock,i thought it would be near GR07BE where others state that details in guitars are exceptional and are great IEMs for metal.

Thanks anyway,great work!


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Luxury-Precision-LP5


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Luxury-Precision-LP5




1K+ DSD player....


----------



## encoreAC

salmonelas said:


> Thanks for another great review and for comparisons!!!
> 
> iI have to say im a little dissapointed bythe lack of details against Vsd3 and Havi,i had hopes it would be on par or greater because of the price and the bio driver.Well i just have to wait 2 weeks to see for my self.
> I hear mostly metal,rock and alt rock,i thought it would be near GR07BE where others state that details in guitars are exceptional and are great IEMs for metal.
> ...


 
  
 I wish you wouldn't quote his whole post, really bad for mobile browsing


----------



## mochill

I'm looking for TOTL dap and this is on my list


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> I'm looking for TOTL dap and this is on my list




They sure look sexceeee ....


----------



## mochill

yes especially the gold one


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> yes especially the gold one




Go Massa Mo...


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> yes especially the gold one


 
  
 You probably will be able to buy 2x N6 for that price


----------



## Nrocket

Best midrange for over ear any price? (Chinese or no name of coarse)


----------



## bhazard

SIDY BGVP DM3 is in my ears right now. Much easier to listen to over the DGS100 for me. Similar massive mid bass, but less bleeding of it. I think detail is there, just like in the T1-E, but the DGS100 does seem to have a little more. These are smooth, enjoyable, and great for those seeking bass without a huge dip in mids. If you don't have an EQ or bass boost, Sidy basically adds in the extra bass for you within their entire lineup.
  
 I'm only an hour in, but I like them better than the DGS100 already. Using the mid size foam tips (love the foam tips they come with), although I think senn bi-flanges could tame the sound a bit. Need to check.
  
 Not quite at the value level of the B3, but not much out there is.
  
 The DM3 does pass the Slayer - Angel of Death test, which is my test of listenable, worthy IEMs. It just doesn't do it as well as the B3 does.


----------



## Salmonelas

@bhazard nice to hear that.it seems that B3 is top in low budget.


----------



## rontant

My burn-in hell. What a mess.....!


----------



## mochill

need to add an amp to the station


----------



## robervaul

rontant said:


> My burn-in hell. What a mess.....!


 
  


rontant said:


> My burn-in hell. What a mess.....!


 
 WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just giant killers.
could you tell us something about DT3 ?


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> My burn-in hell. What a mess.....!




Me see Altone200...what else in there...Cheers


----------



## robervaul

definitely this is a jewelry box


----------



## mochill

kzes,kzdt3, altone200, havi b3 pro 1,and sidy dgs100


----------



## rontant

mochill said:


> need to add an amp to the station


 
 Seriously? I was just about to ask if you guys use amp in your burn-in setup?
  
  


robervaul said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love DT3 sound out of the box. It is very clear and balance and I think as good as my IM70 but better don't take my words for it because I haven't spent enough time with it.


----------



## mochill

I mad the right choice buying the dt3 , yes add an amp because each iem are not getting enough power because it is splitted ..


----------



## mochill

dt3 vs es plz


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> Me see Altone200...what else in there...Cheers


 
  


mochill said:


> kzes,kzdt3, altone200, havi b3 pro 1,and sidy dgs100


 
  
 Man, mochill, you are damn good. I still have Penon IEM and T1E but as you can see, I am running out of port for the burn in. Oh btw, I think you guys just don't give enough credits to Penon IEM. Call me unsophisticated, but Penon IEM really wows me.  (Do I hear someone said "Ye ain't heard nuthin yet?")
  
 I am now really struggling to find the right tips for T1E.  What a PITA but the SQ is great. LOL!


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> I mad the right choice buying the dt3 , yes add an amp because each iem are not getting enough power because it is splitted ..




rontant...just make sure that the volume of burn in is not too loud for the first run...you don't want to bust them up


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Man, mochill, you are damn good. I still have Penon IEM and T1E but as you can see, I am running out of port for the burn in. Oh btw, I think you guys just don't give enough credits to Penon IEM. Call me unsophisticated, but Penon IEM really wows me.  (Do I hear someone said "Ye ain't heard nuthin yet?")
> 
> I am now really struggling to find the right tips for T1E.  What a PITA but the SQ is great. LOL!




No love for Altone 200...must be confusing and crazy happy with so many iem at one time...lol


----------



## robervaul

Citação: 





> Postado Originalmente por *mochill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Eu louco a escolha certa de comprar o dt3 , sim adicionar um amplificador porque cada iem não estão recebendo energia suficiente, pois é dividida ..


 
Estou feliz  que eu  comprei o meu .


----------



## mochill

the Sony isn't powerful enough for them all , I know because I owned on before .I also love the penonaudio iem because the are special as well with the required burn in ..i don't have the number yet but getting close and the kzes is amazing (using now ),


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> No love for Altone 200...must be confusing and crazy happy with so many iem at one time...lol


 
  
 Trust me, Altone 200 is the one I unboxed first. I love it but as you know, so many toys so little time....
  
 OK, I only set my burn-in volume a slightly higher than my normal listening level.
  
  


mochill said:


> yes add an amp because each iem are not getting enough power because it is splitted ..


 
  
 Alright, thanks. I'll use my one and only little SAP5. Frankly I am worried a bit about fire hazard after seeing what happened to @Hisoundfi's N1 battery but I'll give it a try and connect it with a 10400mAh powerbank.


----------



## benandfaith

Anyone else having the experience of being taken aback when opening your audio drawer? I did last night... Opened and saw this:

3xKZ EDSE
1xKZ ES
1xHuawei Honor
1xHavi Pro B3 (original) 
1xPenon IEM
1xAudio Technica AD-900x
1xTakstar Pro 80
1xSamson SR850 (very similar to Superlux 688b)
1xSuperlux HD661 
1xFiiO E07k 

A small mound of tips in small ziplock bags. 

And here I've been thinking that I've only just started dabbling in HP/IEMs... 

I need help...


----------



## Wokei

benandfaith...3X KZ EDSE..we all need help...lol


----------



## pat1984

This is my stash of things bought in just the last three months.

 Neeeeeeeeed to stop....


----------



## Wokei

pat1984 said:


> This is my stash of things bought in just the last three months.
> 
> 
> Neeeeeeeeed to stop....




New patient ....need supervision ....lol

Me see Altone200 ...they are good .l damm


----------



## ZapX629

pat1984 said:


> This is my stash of things bought in just the last three months.
> 
> Neeeeeeeeed to stop....


 

 Good sir, you have entirely too many IEMs. I would be happy to help you get rid of a few.


----------



## bhazard

Think about it... 12 very good unique IEMs, or one pair of Bose, Beats, Skullcandy... etc for the same money spent.
  
 I'd take the 12 anyday.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> SIDY BGVP DM3 is in my ears right now. Much easier to listen to over the DGS100 for me. Similar massive mid bass, but less bleeding of it. I think detail is there, just like in the T1-E, but the DGS100 does seem to have a little more. These are smooth, enjoyable, and great for those seeking bass without a huge dip in mids. If you don't have an EQ or bass boost, Sidy basically adds in the extra bass for you within their entire lineup.
> 
> I'm only an hour in, but I like them better than the DGS100 already. Using the mid size foam tips (love the foam tips they come with), although I think senn bi-flanges could tame the sound a bit. Need to check.
> 
> ...


 
  
 10-15hrs of burn will settle everything in.  Your impression is aligned with mine, relatively speaking.  Try wide bore tips after you done with a burn in.  Bass will go down significantly and mids will come up.  Maybe I associate detail retrieval with a brighter upper mids/treble, where DM3 don't quite deliver, but they definitely have a great clarity,  Also, absolutely love the design and comfort, that's why I took a few extra pictures in my review posted earlier today in this thread.


----------



## pat1984

zapx629 said:


> Good sir, you have entirely too many IEMs. I would be happy to help you get rid of a few.


 
 This is just from the last 3 months, If I count all my IEMs there is well over 60 or so I think. And to think that I have been on head-fi for less than a year... I seriously need to stop.... but whats the fun in that


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> Think about it... 12 very good unique IEMs, or one pair of Bose, Beats, Skullcandy... etc for the same money spent.
> 
> I'd take the 12 anyday.


 
  
 You would be mad to take one bose/beats/skullcandy, since just one of this 12 cheaps IEMs beats the IEMs of this others brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 **Looking forward to KZ DT3
  




  
 Biological membrane... WHAT?!


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> dt3 vs es plz



 

Yes. I would like to hear a comparison between these 2.

Any reviews yet on the DT3 and ES?


----------



## KepinCemit

To all that realized they have a problem with audio stuffs :
  
 Good Job !!!
  
 The first step is to acknowledge you have a serious problem.
  
 The second is to stop, cold turkey style.
  
 Throw away your collections, delete your headfi account. If needed, delete your browser(s).
  
 Going back to a normal life is not easy, but in the long run it is much better than staying in this forum like the rest of us weak souls who lack the strength to stop.
  
 Good luck on your road to recovery !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
*PS:*


----------



## Wokei

KepinCemit......any gears to give away ....lol...pm me


----------



## HawkEye0701

Hey guys, I was thinking of buying KZ earphones for about the price of 15$-30$. I love vocal music and EDM (I know, not even in the same ball park maybe) I would love bass but not the overwhelming bass which would only just shake my bones, but I want a bass that is audible and that you can feel. I listen to many different songs. Bands I love include Maroon 5, Imagine Dragons, Linkin Park and Green Day to name a few. I also love Progressive House genre mainly when EDM is taken into consideration. I mainly listen on my PC. I don't need a mic and I don't think many KZ have them. Anyways please tell me about some great models. Shipping is free here in India when bought from Aliexpress too! I have been deeply considering the Xiaomi Pistons 2 which are available for 25$ here in India. Also I only want IEMs / Canal-phones as I find easrbuds or whatever you call them uncomfortable. Thanks for your help guys. Appreciate it 
EDIT- Also I was thinking of buying
www.aliexpress.com/item/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/2036915498.html - this combo

Or maybe the

www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-ed-Special-Edition-Professional-In-Ear-Headphones-metal-bass-sound-enthusiast-pour-blood-work-year/1380688_1987244299.html - KZ-GR Because of it's multi-functionality. smily_headphones1.gif


----------



## Charliemotta

Get this...only $14.40 for both KZ-ED Special edition and the GR ....♫♫


----------



## HawkEye0701

charliemotta said:


> Get this...only $14.40 for both KZ-ED Special edition and the GR ....♫♫



Sorry but I didn't get you, do you mean buy the combo or the GR?


----------



## Charliemotta

Whoops...sorry about that..
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Two-headphone-package-wholesale-bass-music-MP3-headphones-3-5MM-headphone-interface-kz-ed-special-edition/1380688_2043605663.html


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hawkeye0701 said:


> Sorry but I didn't get you, do you mean buy the combo or the GR?


 
 Clearly it's a combo of both.


----------



## HawkEye0701

Seller legitimate? These Chinese brands confuse every budget buyer I must say lol


----------



## clee290

*Yes, it is their official store.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

charliemotta said:


> Whoops...sorry about that..
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Two-headphone-package-wholesale-bass-music-MP3-headphones-3-5MM-headphone-interface-kz-ed-special-edition/1380688_2043605663.html


 
 Wow...I want them so bad....
 Y DO I HAS NO MONEH


----------



## peter123

nrocket said:


> Best midrange for over ear any price? (Chinese or no name of coarse)




Modded Fostex T50RP, look no further  Just unbelievable good and the mids are their strongest part. I prefer mine over my SR325'is, DT880 and Q701.




rontant said:


> My burn-in hell. What a mess.....!




I lol'ed 

Nice collection though


----------



## Charliemotta

Peter, do you mean these??
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOSTEX-T50RP-Headphones-FOSTEX-free-shipping-tracking-No-new-brand-instrument-/181543344260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a44d39884


----------



## w3ird0l0l

pat1984 said:


> This is my stash of things bought in just the last three months.
> 
> Neeeeeeeeed to stop....


 
  
 that's a very scary stash! but time to rest your wallet first!


----------



## sujitsky

pat1984 said:


> This is my stash of things bought in just the last three months.
> 
> Neeeeeeeeed to stop....


 
 what scares me more is that I recognize all of them :s


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Peter, do you mean these??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOSTEX-T50RP-Headphones-FOSTEX-free-shipping-tracking-No-new-brand-instrument-/181543344260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a44d39884




Yep. Should be able to pick them up for about $100. 

They've got two huge threads in here. I dare you to start reading them


----------



## peter123

FrankenBeevos 

Beevo driver in some random Ko-Star momentum lookalike housing with HM5 memory foam pads and V-moda cable.


----------



## peter123

Maybe a better picture.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Whoops...sorry about that..
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Two-headphone-package-wholesale-bass-music-MP3-headphones-3-5MM-headphone-interface-kz-ed-special-edition/1380688_2043605663.html




Lol, just realised what price they were listed with. Well he said at any price 

I've got two pair of them and paid $89 for one and $105 for the most reason ones. I think they're about $130 on Amazon and at BH Photo.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Maybe a better picture.




Nice ...cheers

With new housing ...sound improved ....?


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Nice ...cheers
> 
> With new housing ...sound improved ....?




Thanks, sound improved a lot with bigger volume on the housing and added damping. The drivers on the Beevos are seriously good but there's almost no room in the stock cups so they don't perform their best there. I also don't care for on-ears so I wanted to make them over ear instead. I've got the stock pads underneath the HM5 pads and they sound very nice with those as well if one like on-ears.

I really need to try to fix my Pro80's so that I can compare with them but I think that the FrankenBeevos will give them a run for their money. And they're seriously comfortable as well.

Funniest part is that the Ko-Stars was aloms twice the price of the Beevos  They sounded like crap btw, through the drivers away.


----------



## RedJohn456

pat1984 said:


> This is my stash of things bought in just the last three months.
> 
> Neeeeeeeeed to stop....


 

 Oh man can't stop looking at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 By the way is that an ATH IM50 I spot there beside the VSONIC VSD3S? I would love to hear your thoughts on the differences. I myself am contemplating between the IM50s and VSD3. If they are different enough I might get both at some point. Otherwise I want to avoid getting two similar sounding IEMs. TIA


----------



## robervaul

That is what i´m talking about.
 Balance Armature Earphone cheaper.

 Produce balanced armature speaker
 http://joan0769.en.hisupplier.com/product-category-212025-speaker.html

 It seems Tenore 

 http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Top-Quality-Kinera-Patented-Metal-Balance_60006945817.html


----------



## pat1984

redjohn456 said:


> Oh man can't stop looking at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes it is indeed an ATH IM50. Though I find the VDS3S to be more comfortable to wear, the build quality of the IM50 is much better along with the noise isolation. Before talking about the sound, I first need to say that I am using the default black eartips that came with them. My source is a FIIO X3 with an E11 connected through its LO. The IM50 is much more sensitive and gets louder than the VSD3S at the same volume level.
  
 To my ears the IM50 has a better bass with more of a punch and also more more balanced. Listening to paradise city by GunsNRoses, the drums seemed much more present using the IM50 while it seemed more holographic with a wider soundstage when using the VSD3S. On some other songs like Blackbird by Dido or Dreams by Fleetwood Mac, the bass on the IM50 seems much more controlled and well done while the VSD3S bass sounded a little harsh and excessive to my ears. Then again I am more of a treble head so your impressions might be different.
 The mids are a little recessed on both of them but I think its more so on the VSD3S. The VSD3S seems to have a more V-shaped sound compared to the IM50.
 The treble is very different on these two IEMs. The treble extension is really good on both of them but the sheer amount of treble present in the VSD3S is huge. It can be borderline sibilant at times as well especially at higher listening volume. This extra treble also makes the VSD3S seem much more detailed and airy. The IM50 in comparison has a much more rolled off treble without a hint of sibilance even on tracks like Chasing Pavements by Adele. As I said I am kind of a treble head and hence for me the VSD3S definitely has a better treble even if that means I have to listen at a lower volume to avoid any sibilance.
 Overall the IM50 sound more balanced but I wish it had a little more treble. The VSD3S sounds warmer but much more airy. I am not a good judge of soundstage but to my ears the VSD3S seems to have a wider soundstage while the IM50 is more inside the head.


----------



## RedJohn456

pat1984 said:


> Yes it is indeed an ATH IM50. Though I find the VDS3S to be more comfortable to wear, the build quality of the IM50 is much better along with the noise isolation. Before talking about the sound, I first need to say that I am using the default black eartips that came with them. My source is a FIIO X3 with an E11 connected through its LO. The IM50 is much more sensitive and gets louder than the VSD3S at the same volume level.
> 
> To my ears the IM50 has a better bass with more of a punch and also more more balanced. Listening to paradise city by GunsNRoses, the drums seemed much more present using the IM50 while it seemed more holographic with a wider soundstage when using the VSD3S. On some other songs like Blackbird by Dido or Dreams by Fleetwood Mac, the bass on the IM50 seems much more controlled and well done while the VSD3S bass sounded a little harsh and excessive to my ears. Then again I am more of a treble head so your impressions might be different.
> The mids are a little recessed on both of them but I think its more so on the VSD3S. The VSD3S seems to have a more V-shaped sound compared to the IM50.
> ...


 

 Wow thanks for such a detailed response, I appreciate it a lot   Its things like this that make me really like this community.
  
 Hmm it seems one is not necessarily better than the other, but different? That's the takeaway message I am getting. They both seem to have their high and low points. From what I hear the VSD3 has less treble than the 3S and more bass heavy. I am not a big fan of bright headphones and would much rather have a warmer signature. Thanks again


----------



## pat1984

redjohn456 said:


> Wow thanks for such a detailed response, I appreciate it a lot   Its things like this that make me really like this community.
> 
> Hmm it seems one is not necessarily better than the other, but different? That's the takeaway message I am getting. They both seem to have their high and low points. From what I hear the VSD3 has less treble than the 3S and more bass heavy. I am not a big fan of bright headphones and would much rather have a warmer signature. Thanks again


 
 They are different for sure.. My problem with the 3S is not only the bright treble but sometimes the bass can get pretty out of control as well. I have no heard the VSD3 but have heard that it has more bass. Now if that means tighter bass, I am all for it but I definitely don't want more bass quantity. Actually I think I have found an almost ideal IEM for my taste and it is the Altone 200. If only the altones had a little more mid frequency and were a little warmer with the same level of details and the punchy bass, it would probably be the end game for universal IEMs for me.


----------



## nmatheis

pat1984: Maybe I need to check the Sound Glossary, but I'm having a hard time with that description of the VSD3S. I also own them (and VSD3) and completely agree with describing them as warm, however I've never thought of them as airy due to their warmth and fullness (which I'd describe as the opposite of airy). 

You don't find Altone treble too bright but find the VSD3S too bright? We must certainly be sensitive to different frequencies. I also own Altone and like the brightness but personally find them brighter than VSD3(S).


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> @pat1984Maybe I need to check the Sound Glossary, but I'm having a hard time with that description of the VSD3S. I also own them (and VSD3) and completely agree with describing them as warm, however I've never thought of them as airy due to their warmth and fullness (which I'd describe as the opposite of airy).
> 
> You don't find Altone treble too bright but find the VSD3S too bright? We must certainly be sensitive to different frequencies. I also own Altone and like the brightness but personally find them brighter than VSD3(S).


 
  
 I am still new to the audio scene so I am lost period lol. But how would you describe the VSD3 sound?  compared to 3S? Would the VSD3 be suitable for top40 music and EDM?


----------



## RedJohn456

pat1984 said:


> They are different for sure.. My problem with the 3S is not only the bright treble but sometimes the bass can get pretty out of control as well. I have no heard the VSD3 but have heard that it has more bass. Now if that means tighter bass, I am all for it but I definitely don't want more bass quantity. Actually I think I have found an almost ideal IEM for my taste and it is the Altone 200. If only the altones had a little more mid frequency and were a little warmer with the same level of details and the punchy bass, it would probably be the end game for universal IEMs for me.


 

 Hmm I am not much of a treble head so I am thinking VSD3 might be more to my liking


----------



## rontant

Some IEM porns...Up close and personal
  

 IEM#1
  

 IEM #2
  

 IEM #3
  
 Anyone care to guess the brands and models?


----------



## nmatheis

VSD3 and VSD3S sound very similar - full with good (but not great) soundstage (and I know some will certainly disagree with me on that last point, but I find their warmth and fullness make them sound more intimate).

VSD3S is "smooth" version. VSD3 has punchier bass and a bit more sparkle on top. In short, it sounds a bit more exciting than VSD3S. I find both sound good with most rock and electronic music. They do fall short when it comes to sub-bass, though. I find electronic tracks with a lot of sub-bass (Senking for example) sound ok with these but if I put in some IEM with more bass extension, the difference is pretty obvious (eardrums definitely start getting "ticklish" sensation). 

Hope that helps a bit. You might be interested in TTPOD T1-E if VSD3(S) sound sig sounds interesting but you'd like something a bit less warm/full sounding. They're in the same price range and can be worn up or down (with down being much, much easier for me than VSD3(S)).


----------



## nmatheis

rontant: Stop teasing, bro .


----------



## rontant

nmatheis said:


> @rontant: Stop teasing, bro .


 
  
 Me teasing? Nah..... I am not but.... I can see your eye lids are getting heavy... heavier and heavier.... sleepy..... sleepy.... yes, you want them.. you want them all...  ALL of them.....


----------



## nmatheis

*All your IEM are belong to me *


----------



## KepinCemit

Very OOT, but have you guys seen this vid yet ? LMAO funny (for my taste anyway)


----------



## rontant

Last night  I suddenly recalled a couple of months ago someone mentioned about how good the bundled IEM for his HTC M7 is. So I tried to find those boxes of my smartphones that have been gathering dust and to my surprises, I found three unopened IEM pairs inside those boxes. They are from Asus Zenfone 5 (IEM#1), LG G3 (IEM#2), and HTC One M7 (IEM#3).
  
 I am happy to report that all these three are indeed not bad at all.  All sound good out of the box and have clear balanced sound.  IEM#3 pretty much reminds me of Sony MH1 minus the horrible cable microscopic issue. So if you happen to have any of them, you might have hidden gems sitting in the box somewhere in your house, basement, attic, dungeon, etc. Please go get them.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

HTC M7 Phones are almost as good as Basso


----------



## rontant

hairyheadmara said:


> HTC M7 Phones are almost as good as Basso


 
 Ibasso DX50 OR DX-90?


----------



## pat1984

nmatheis said:


> @pat1984: Maybe I need to check the Sound Glossary, but I'm having a hard time with that description of the VSD3S. I also own them (and VSD3) and completely agree with describing them as warm, however I've never thought of them as airy due to their warmth and fullness (which I'd describe as the opposite of airy).
> 
> You don't find Altone treble too bright but find the VSD3S too bright? We must certainly be sensitive to different frequencies. I also own Altone and like the brightness but personally find them brighter than VSD3(S).


 

 What i was saying is that in comparison to the IM50 which is much more intimate sounding, the VSD3S has a wider soundstage. Maybe airy is not the correct word but I am not sure how to describe them.
  
 Somehow I find the altones to be far less sibilant compared to the VSD3S even though their treble is much more pronounced. I am myself unable to explain why it is so but maybe something to do with the frequencies I am most sensitive to. The altones are definitely brighter but far less sibilant to my ears.


----------



## idonoach

Can anyone tell about the difference between the donscorpio dolphoin vs drama?


----------



## KepinCemit

idonoach said:


> Can anyone tell about the difference between the donscorpio dolphoin vs drama?


 
  
 Drama = total bassheads
  
 Dolphin = not exactly neutral, but not as bassheavy as Drama


----------



## Wokei

rontant. ".....any front runner from your stash " ....lol

Do tell ...


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> @rontant. ".....any front runner from your stash " ....lol
> 
> Do tell ...


 
  
 Yes but would you believe me if I were to tell  you that these are my front runners?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/8745#post_10935179
  
  

 Yes, I know I am .... so "country" but I am telling the truth...  silly I know.... but....


----------



## 1clearhead

Has anyone here bought and try these out yet? They're really good for the price, no joke!
  
 I found the price lower on taobao, probably for a limited time!
  
 They have a triangle cord. Very unique!
  
*79 RMB -around $12 US dollars!  *





  
 They're in my top 5 best sounding IEM's on a budget price!
  
*Pioneer SE-CL31*
  
 Here's the link......
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.vJthzo&id=41309417025&ns=1#detail
  
 Good luck!


----------



## idonoach

kepincemit said:


> Drama = total bassheads
> 
> Dolphin = not exactly neutral, but not as bassheavy as Drama


 
 An order been placed!
 Many thanks


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Yes but would you believe me if I were to tell  you that these are my front runners?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/8745#post_10935179
> 
> ...


a

Haha ..not "country" ...but preference ...me can respect that ....lol


----------



## saintmarcus

Wow,I tried reading but there's just too much for me to comprehend.
  
 I need suggestion on one pair of 10$ range and one of 20$ price range. What are the best choices there?
  
 Regards


----------



## HairyHeadMara

rontant said:


> Ibasso DX50 OR DX-90?


Sorry my bad, I mean htc m7 Earphones are almost as good as ZA Carbo Basso


----------



## Wokei

saintmarcus said:


> Wow,I tried reading but there's just too much for me to comprehend.
> 
> I need suggestion on one pair of 10$ range and one of 20$ price range. What are the best choices there?
> 
> Regards




Some you might consider ...

KZ GR 
KZ EDSE or ED2 ( they are the same )
Huawei Honor 

Cheers


----------



## ozkan

Deleted..


----------



## indieman

rontant said:


> Oh btw, I think you guys just don't give enough credits to Penon IEM. Call me unsophisticated, but Penon IEM really wows me.  (Do I hear someone said "Ye ain't heard nuthin yet?")




I like them. Had a hard to finding tips for a good fit tho


----------



## nmatheis

Playing some loud DnB through the Penon IEM right now to see if I can take the mid-bass bloat...


----------



## B9Scrambler

nmatheis said:


> Playing some loud DnB through the Penon IEM right now to see if I can take the mid-bass bloat...




If you have any, try some tips that have a bore that is the exact size of the nozzle opening. It helps clean up the bass quite a bit.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Hi from the new guy. I just can't seem to pull my TTPOD t1e from my ears. I've got the Sony MDR-ex58V, ZA Doppio, Meelectronics M9 Classic, ZA Tenore, Pistons, and Sonocore Chrome and I just feel amped or unamped, the richness, clarity, texture, and bass of the T1E is superior to all the other earphones I own. It's going to be hard to beat these unless you go past $200 IMHO.


----------



## mochill

Sidy dm3($69) and dgs100($85) is better


----------



## Kamakahah

mochill said:


> Sidy dm3($69) and dgs100($85) is better , *IMO*




Fixed that for you.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Sidy DM3 is a single bio cell dynamic. The T1e is a dual bio cell dynamic. How could it be better?


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Sidy DM3 is a single bio cell dynamic. The T1e is a dual bio cell dynamic. How could it be better?


 
 That's not particulary hard. It's all about the quality and implementation of the drivers not the number of drivers.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I see the Sidy DGS100 is a hybrid. The dynamic isn't a bio cell driver though. The BA is probably a knowles siren? How does it stack up against the other similarly priced hybrids?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> That's not particulary hard. It's all about the quality and implementation of the drivers not the number of drivers.




Hi peter. Do you have the T1e? What do you think of it if so? What about the Havi B3?


----------



## vlenbo

peter123 said:


> That's not particulary hard. It's all about the quality and implementation of the drivers not the number of drivers.



+1



houseofdoom said:


> I see the Sidy DGS100 is a hybrid. The dynamic isn't a bio cell driver though. The BA is probably a knowles siren? How does it stack up against the other similarly priced hybrids?




Wait for more impressions


----------



## altrunox

Didn`t liked the T1-E, they don`t fit in my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And more drivers <> more quality.
 Some gaming headsets have lots of drivers and sound like pure ****!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

altrunox said:


> Didn`t liked the T1-E, they don`t fit in my ears
> 
> And more drivers <> more quality.
> Some gaming headsets have lots of drivers and sound like pure ****!




Fit is a personal issue. The T1e is a fantastically tuned performer. It fits my ears fine, though I can feel your disappointment. The KEF M200 was a Christmas present I excitedly welcomed, but they bombed in my ears, so I let them go sadly.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Hi peter. Do you have the T1e? What do you think of it if so? What about the Havi B3?




Yeah I've got them. I think they're a good pair of IEM's, very good for the price. The bass is amazing.

The B3's are at least one league above IMO. I also prefer the VSD3S over them but that's a closer call.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Peter, how is the sibilance on the VSD3S?


----------



## Ofir

Yesss FINALY pulled the trigger on Havi B3(1) excited  also borrowed the pistons back from my dad, damn they sound way more sibilant and well... bad than what I remembered


----------



## RedJohn456

Any chance someone can directly compare VSONIC VSD3 vs IM50? I mean is it even worth buying the VSD3 considering that VSD5 is on the horizon?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ofir said:


> Yesss FINALY pulled the trigger on Havi B3(1) excited  also borrowed the pistons back from my dad, damn they sound way more sibilant and well... bad than what I remembered




The Pistons are horrible little monsters. Recessed mids, bloaty bass, and artificial highs. I can see why your reintroduction went the way it did.


----------



## Ofir

houseofdoom said:


> The Pistons are horrible little monsters. Recessed mids, bloaty bass, and artificial highs. I can see why your reintroduction went the way it did.


 
 You seem to describe exactly what I hear, but I remember liking them before I passed them along to my dad.. well as long as he likes them I guess... Maybe the Havi's will do it for me


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Peter, how is the sibilance on the VSD3S?




With the right tips I don't find them to be particularly prone to silbliance. Then again I prefer a slite edge over too much smoothness in the treble.


----------



## 1clearhead

Anything yet on the KZ-DT3's? For those that carry them already, are they any better than the Sidy DM3's?


----------



## B9Scrambler

For those that want to VSD3S experience without the simblance...get the VSD3. The bass is apparently boosted a bit, but they are silky smooth and clean sounding across the entire freq range.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Any chance someone can directly compare VSONIC VSD3 vs IM50? I mean is it even worth buying the VSD3 considering that VSD5 is on the horizon?


 
  
 Comparing VSD3 with stock OFC cable and stock foam tips vs IM50 with hybrid (sony style) tips and lunashops silver-plated ofc cable (don't even know where my stock OFC cable is).
  
 VSD3 soundstange is a little bit wider/deeper.  When it comes to low end, both VSD3 and IM50 have a similar sub-bass extension but IM50 has more sub-bass rumble and more aggressive and faster mid-bass punch.  Mids are more balanced in IM50 vs a little bit recessed in VSD3.  Upper mids sound smoother in IM50 vs a little bit harsher in VSD3, though brighter VSD3 mids are a bit more detailed. Also, lower mids in IM50 are more defined giving a little more body to the sound, especially when it comes to vocals.  Treble extension is similar, though a little bit more crispier in VSD3.


----------



## twister6

b9scrambler said:


> For those that want to VSD3S experience without the simblance...get the VSD3. The bass is apparently boosted a bit, but they are silky smooth and clean sounding across the entire freq range.


 
  
 Exactly, VSD3S upper mids/treble is harsher in comparison to VSD3.  Bass in VSD3 has more punch and more quantity over VSD3S.


----------



## Salmonelas

@twister6  hello ,ive read in DGS100 thread that  you talked about driver flex of Sidy DM3. Is that serious problem? you get me worried now about my purchase and is already shipped.


----------



## RedJohn456

Sorry double post. Deleted


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Exactly, VSD3S upper mids/treble is harsher in comparison to VSD3.  Bass in VSD3 has more punch and more quantity over VSD3S.




That's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks so much. How do you find the comfort fit and isolation? 

For someone who listens to youtube and spotify premium (mostly top40 and trance and edm) what would you say is a better fit?

I'm leaning towards IM50 having read your post and I will be buying havi pro 1 at the same time so soundstage should be okay  

Would you say its redundant to own both im50 and shure se215 ltd? 

btw I read all your reviews on xda forums and a fan of your reviews there.


----------



## nmatheis

Since it's come up, I'd throw down for T1-E over DGS100. More engaging sound without all that mid-bass bloat. I need to try some wide-bore tips with DGS100 before passing final judgement, but I've got more than enough burn-in time to make a call one way or the other on these guys...


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> Comparing VSD3 with stock OFC cable and stock foam tips vs IM50 with hybrid (sony style) tips and lunashops silver-plated ofc cable (don't even know where my stock OFC cable is).
> 
> VSD3 soundstange is a little bit wider/deeper.  When it comes to low end, both VSD3 and IM50 have a similar sub-bass extension but IM50 has more sub-bass rumble and more aggressive and faster mid-bass punch.  Mids are more balanced in IM50 vs a little bit recessed in VSD3.  Upper mids sound smoother in IM50 vs a little bit harsher in VSD3, though brighter VSD3 mids are a bit more detailed. Also, lower mids in IM50 are more defined giving a little more body to the sound, especially when it comes to vocals.  Treble extension is similar, though a little bit more crispier in VSD3.


 

Hey twister, you should remove the unnecessary filters on IM50s and revise your comparasion.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> With the right tips I don't find them to be particularly prone to silbliance. Then again I prefer a slite edge over too much smoothness in the treble.




Like my Tenore? I just can't get into them like I wanted due to the overly smooth treble.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nmatheis said:


> Since it's come up, I'd throw down for T1-E over DGS100. More engaging sound without all that mid-bass bloat. I need to try some wide-bore tips with DGS100 before passing final judgement, but I've got more than enough burn-in time to make a call one way or the other on these guys...




Thanks for this. I love my T1e, and this makes it easier to steer clear of the Sidy.


----------



## twister6

salmonelas said:


> @twister6  hello ,ive read in DGS100 thread that  you talked about driver flex of Sidy DM3. Is that serious problem? you get me worried now about my purchase and is already shipped.


 
  
 You never know.  With wider bore opening eartip it's not as bad, but still present.  These have only one air-port opening, a pinhole right behind the strain relief so it creates a pressure inside of the shell with a tight fitting eartips, just speculating.  There is no opening on the back of the shell for "pressure" to escape so the driver has flex.  Mochill noticed the same thing with his pair.  Wonder if Hisoundfi can chime in what he found with his.


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Hey twister, you should remove the unnecessary filters on IM50s and revise your comparasion.


 
  
 I knew you gonna say that, even before I read your reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The thing is that I like AT 'house' upper mids tuning of these IEMs, kind of a scaled down cheaper version of my all time favorite IM03.  I know you guys say it's reversible, so I might have to try it.
  
 Btw, my comparison is relative.  VSD3 is NOT harsh, but relative to IM50 it is harsher.  The same way, VSD3S is harsher than VSD3.  Oh, and it's "harsher" to my ears because I do listen to a lot of EDM and club music (and not just listen but also produce it, my 'other' hobby), so smoother upper mids/treble is more ear-friendly to my taste because of synthesized music.


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> I knew you gonna say that, even before I read your reply    The thing is that I like AT 'house' upper mids tuning of these IEMs, kind of a scaled down cheaper version of my all time favorite IM03.  I know you guys say it's reversible, so I might have to try i


 

Yes, it is reversible and even @earfonia did it and said he'll use it without filters. Trust me, you won't regret it.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks so much. How do you find the comfort fit and isolation?
> 
> For someone who listens to youtube and spotify premium (mostly top40 and trance and edm) what would you say is a better fit?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank about xda mentioning, yeah I'm a bit nuts when it comes to reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 IM50 is perfect for music you are listening to, lower quality streaming is better with less revealing warmer IEMs.  VSD3 comfort and isolation is a bit better, but that is speaking relative to anatomy of my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yep, redundant to have both IM50 and SE215.  Never auditioned SE215 but heard it's dark and veiled for single BA driver tuning.  I tried to get a review sample, but their marketing is very cocky and PR reps didn't know a difference between single and multi BA driver models 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I gave up.


----------



## mochill

Se215 is a micro dynamic driver iem , for the dm3 driver flex it is less apparent then before maybe due to burn in (9hrs).


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The ZA Doppio are smooth but very dark for a BA, with good layering. The T1e have such beautiful layering and positioning, plus the timbre reminds me of my old JVC FXT90 without the harshness.


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Se215 is a micro dynamic driver iem , for the dm3 driver flex it is less apparent then before maybe due to burn in (9hrs).


 
  
 Another things I never understood how Shure calls their drivers "MicroDrivers" when they look identical to an enclosed footprint of small stacked up armature drivers?  I don't see how these could be traditional dynamic drivers, triple or quad stacked inside of a small bean shaped shell


----------



## mochill

Supposedly a 6mm micro driver ... I will have 12hrs on the dm3 at 11pm


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Hi from the new guy. I just can't seem to pull my TTPOD t1e from my ears. I've got the Sony MDR-ex58V, ZA Doppio, Meelectronics M9 Classic, ZA Tenore, Pistons, and Sonocore Chrome and I just feel amped or unamped, the richness, clarity, texture, and bass of the T1E is superior to all the other earphones I own. It's going to be hard to beat these unless you go past $200 IMHO.




Shove in any like vsd3/S,vsd1/S/LE,kc06/06A,havi B3,GR07 CE,brainwavz S1/S5,R1,M5,GR02/GR02BE,Ax30/35,AM800,she3580/3590,SS01 etc etc and see what you think of thes sub$100 well received ones here.....to T1E.  when you get a chance....


----------



## leobigfield

Thanks again guys for the help! 
  
 So it seems that E30 are quite popular here and after so many recommendation i decided to go for them. So guys what do you think about this Ebay vendor? Can i thrust him? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soundmagic-Sound-Magic-E30-Pro-Fit-Earphones-in-Black-MM10-/231080986168?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item35cd8006 
  
 Also, i'm looking for some headphones to give as gifts so recommendations up to $10 are welcome.What about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Two-headphone-package-wholesale-bass-music-MP3-headphones-3-5MM-headphone-interface-kz-ed-special-edition/2043605663.html
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Like my Tenore? I just can't get into them like I wanted due to the overly smooth treble.




Yes, that's an great example of too smooth for me.

I listened to the VSD3S with spiral dot tips last night and I cannot detect any more sibilance in them than I do in the T1e.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Shove in any like vsd3/S,vsd1/S/LE,kc06/06A,havi B3,GR07 CE,brainwavz S1/S5,R1,M5,GR02/GR02BE,Ax30/35,AM800,she3580/3590,SS01 etc etc and see what you think of thes sub$100 well received ones here.....to T1E.  when you get a chance....




I've owned quite a few of these. I'll make a quick comparo when I get out of work in the morning.


----------



## RedJohn456

Would ATH IM50 and VSD3 be considered better than TTPOD T1e? Sound quality wise.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Would ATH IM50 and VSD3 be considered better than TTPOD T1e? Sound quality wise.




Not the IM50. The TTPOD t1e is superior to the IM50 in detail, soundstage, imaging, and layering...oh and the bass quality. The VSonic I've never owned, so I acquiesce that to someone else.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Not the IM50. The TTPOD t1e is superior to the IM50 in detail, soundstage, imaging, and layering...oh and the bass quality. The VSonic I've never owned, so I acquiesce that to someone else.


 
  
 T1E is great, especially for $35, but some of the sound details will dependent on fitment and eartip selection where some might find it not as comfortable.  Also, I still need to try IM50 mod of filter removal which I have been told (and pretty sure it is!!!) takes these to a whole new level.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> T1E is great, especially for $35, but some of the sound details will dependent on fitment and eartip selection where some might find it not as comfortable.  Also, I still need to try IM50 mod of filter removal which I have been told (and pretty sure it is!!!) takes these to a whole new level.




$35? For T1E?.....lmue selling for $52.xx  where to get a legit pair @that price pls.....


----------



## mebaali

shawn71 said:


> $35? For T1E?.....lmue selling for $52.xx  where to get a legit pair @that price pls.....




I think he was pointing at DX http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964


----------



## HraD2

T1E for 35.99 __http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964_


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> T1E is great, especially for $35, but some of the sound details will dependent on fitment and eartip selection where some might find it not as comfortable.  Also, I still need to try IM50 mod of filter removal which I have been told (and pretty sure it is!!!) takes these to a whole new level.


 
  
 Sure, it will. Not kidding, trust me. It is a piece of cake! You will feel like a veil is lifted from your IM50s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 All you need is a neddle and some courage.


----------



## Wokei

shawn71 said:


> $35? For T1E?.....lmue selling for $52.xx  where to get a legit pair @that price pls.....




Also at Aliexpress for about $37 ..cheers


----------



## twister6

mebaali said:


> I think he was pointing at DX http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964


 
  
 Exactly, all 5 colors are available for around $35-$36.  A number of people reported getting it, and it's a real deal.  I got a second pair of clear T1E together with NX1 (though dx.com just sold out of NX1, still for $35 it's a great budget amp).  The only catch, shipments for dx.com take about 3 weeks...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mebaali said:


> I think he was pointing at DX http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964




Whatta thuper deal! Shiver mah timbers!


----------



## mebaali

@twister6 - Unfortunately (for me), missed that offer on NX1  (BTW, I am willing to wait even 40 days as long as the shipment arrives safely without any customs related problems  )


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The NX1 sounds tempting, but in picking up the Fiio X1 on Thursday, so I don't think I'll need it?


----------



## Jjc27

I use the x1 paired with the nx1 to drive the havi b3 pro and kzes although the kzes don't need the amp. For the price well why the heck not. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## clee290

houseofdoom said:


> The NX1 sounds tempting, but in picking up the Fiio X1 on Thursday, so I don't think I'll need it?




Depends what you're using, I guess. I think it should be fine with IEMs, but if you're using a paid of 600 ohm headphones, you'll probably need an amp


----------



## The Dan of Steel

twister6 said:


> Exactly, all 5 colors are available for around $35-$36.  A number of people reported getting it, and it's a real deal.  I got a second pair of clear T1E together with NX1 (though dx.com just sold out of NX1, still for $35 it's a great budget amp).  The only catch, shipments for dx.com take about 3 weeks...


 
 DX opened a site for USA www.dxsoul.com which supposedly has free expedited shipping for the US. There's a $5 coupon off $40 if you sign up for the newsletter. Limited color options on the TTPOD but still clear for just under $35. I have no experience whatsoever with the new site but may give it a shot and see.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Exactly, all 5 colors are available for around $35-$36.  A number of people reported getting it, and it's a real deal.  I got a second pair of clear T1E together with NX1 (though dx.com just sold out of NX1, still for $35 it's a great budget amp).  The only catch, shipments for dx.com take about 3 weeks...


 
@twister6 hmm I guess penonaudio's price makes up for their faster shipping. 3 weeks is a hella long time


----------



## Shawn71

mebaali said:


> I think he was pointing at DX http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964







hrad2 said:


> T1E for 35.99 __http://www.dx.com/p/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-black-bronze-334964_







wokei said:


> Also at Aliexpress for about $37 ..cheers




gents....TY.


----------



## twister6

Btw, since we are on a subject of portable headphone amps and I mentioned Topping NX1 which I received last week, here is a quick impression about it.
  
 Without a doubt, it's a fine little headphone amp.  Very small footprint, great battery life (100hrs), high/low gain switch, and handling of high impedance headphones.  It comes in a solid metal body enclose, includes usb to mini-usb cable, 3.5mm to 3.5mm short cable (though a cheap quality), 2 rubber bands, and 5 velcro dots for different mounting options.  For $35 its a great value that will amplify your sound and will not add too much coloring, though it is a warmer/darker type of an amp.
  
 So, is this a giant or little-giant killer?  Hmm, NOT exactly.  I used my FiiO E11k for comparison, though it's $60.  First of all, NX1 has background noise, varies depending on sensitivity of your headphones, but most of my headphones are dead silent when music is idle with E11k while with NX1 you hear background noise/hiss.  Even worse in high gain.  I took NX1 apart, it's a single OpAmp design, and they do use discrete filtering capacitors, but either the board layout is not good or they are using cheap caps - I'm afraid noise comes from a poor power supply filtering/isolation.  It's great that you have only 1 IC chip which doesn't draw too much current thus you have 100hrs of battery life, but the design is on a cheap side. 
  
 Another fundamental flaw, you have a separate power switch and volume pot.  Typically, like in E11k, you twist volume knob to turn the power on and then raise the level.  In NX1, marking on the knob is hardly visible and it's hard to see where you left it off from the previous listening.  So you can be somewhere at 50% of your volume with a high gain switch on, forget about it while have a different set of headphones plugged in, flip that power switch and... in for a big ear shattering surprise.  I don't need to use high gain with any of my headphones, so kept it at low, but every time I had to turn the volume down on NX1 before flipping the power switch.  The last gripe, volume knob and 3.5mm LI and HO ports are too close and a bit cramped in.
  
 In terms of sound comparison between E11k and NX1, FiiO's amp is brighter, more detailed, and has a wider soundstage, while still remaining dead silent (definitely higher signal to noise ratio).  E11k is a little bit longer but that gap closes considering its volume knob doesn't stick out as much as NX1.  Also, E11k will give you only 10-12hrs of battery life, though it uses a more common micro-usb connector instead of outdated mini-usb on NX1.  Last, but not least, E11k LI and HO ports are on an opposite side of the volume knob which some might find not as convenient due to the way how their DAP/smartphone is wired up to an amp.
  
 Overall, if you are on a budget and want the cheapest headphone amp with a decent sound quality and amazing battery life - NX1 for $35 is a great choice.  But for $25 more you can get E11k ($60) which head and shoulders above it in everything from build (better materials) to design and sound quality (better quality components and layout of printed wiring board), everything except battery life which is a fraction of NX1.
  
 A few pics for comparison.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> You never know.  With wider bore opening eartip it's not as bad, but still present.  These have only one air-port opening, a pinhole right behind the strain relief so it creates a pressure inside of the shell with a tight fitting eartips, just speculating.  There is no opening on the back of the shell for "pressure" to escape so the driver has flex.  Mochill noticed the same thing with his pair.  Wonder if Hisoundfi can chime in what he found with his.


I'm struggling with my dm3. I'm a sidy fanboy but I'm not sold on them. I'm still due to have a tip rolling session with them. 

They just don't seem all that great so far. I love the build on them, but the sound isn't what I was expecting/hoping for. 

I do have a considerable amount of driver flex with these. I have to lift and insert to avoid it.


----------



## peter123

@twister6

That's gotta be the most complete short impression I've ever seen 

Very good, equals my impression very well. It's battery life and ability to power even hard to drive full sized headphones (no hiss audible with those) still makes it a keeper for me.

Also after getting the Cayin C5 pretty much every other amp I use makes me feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> @twister6
> 
> That's gotta be the most complete short impression I've ever seen
> 
> ...


 
  
 I started with a short impression, but it got out of control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The background noise sounds almost like a faint static.  I'm not suggesting it's really bad, but it was definitely noticeable whenever you pause a song (idling playback).
  
 Completely agree about Cayin C5, that one raised a bar pretty high breathing a new life into DAPs and headphones.


----------



## Francisk

twister6 said:


> I started with a short impression, but it got out of control
> 
> The background noise sounds almost like a faint static.  I'm not suggesting it's really bad, but it was definitely noticeable whenever you pause a song (idling playback).
> 
> Completely agree about Cayin C5, that one raised a bar pretty high breathing a new life into DAPs and headphones.




Make sure you're not charging the NX1 when you're listening through it or else there will be a static noise. Plug out the USB cable and the static noise disappears


----------



## twister6

francisk said:


> Make sure you're not charging the NX1 when you're listening through it or else there will be a static noise. Plug out the USB cable and the static noise disappears


 
  
 It was fully charged, no usb cable connected.  Forgot to mention, I was using my Galaxy Note 2 as a source and I think T1E.  Just a straight forward a/b comparison of exactly the same setup (source, audio files, cables, headphones) with the only variable of amp where E11k was dead silent and NX1 noise floor was audible.  I'm not saying very high, but noticeable when you pause the song.  I will try it with X5 or AP100 later today.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Flat out, the nx1 is not the amp for you if you stream most of your music, or if you plan on banding it to a cell phone. EMI will interfere with your listening experience.


----------



## ozkan

@bhazard, do you think t1e is an upgrade over IM50 in overall refinement and soundstage?


----------



## peter123

The NX1 has clearly audible background noise with the FiiO X3 as well (with stuff that's easy to drive).


----------



## Nytkim

Hello guys,
  
 What IEM would be brighter sounding, more analytical than the Havi B3, with around the same or better sound, build and comfort?


----------



## Hisoundfi

This is such a fickle hobby... 

I've gotta give big ups to Ostry with the kc06 and kc06a. I haven't given them a listen in a couple months. Revisiting these lately has been a pleasant experience. 

I love the mids presentation of the kc06a. The transparency of the mids and detail in the upper mids/treble is epic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

nytkim said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> What IEM would be brighter sounding, more analytical than the Havi B3, with around the same or better sound, build and comfort?


my vote is for the altone200.


----------



## ozkan

nytkim said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> What IEM would be brighter sounding, more analytical than the Havi B3, with around the same or better sound, build and comfort?




My vote goes to Ety ER4S...


----------



## mochill

Hisoundfi get some spiral dot tips and see if it helps


----------



## Samehada

nytkim said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> What IEM would be brighter sounding, more analytical than the Havi B3, with around the same or better sound, build and comfort?


 
  
 Etymotic ER4S / ATH IM02 / Fischer Audio DBA-02 MKII


----------



## Nytkim

You guys love suggesting expensive gear


----------



## vlenbo

nytkim said:


> *You guys love suggesting expensive gear*


 
 May I recommend the Tralucent REF 1?


----------



## jdog

mochill said:


> Hisoundfi get some spiral dot tips and see if it helps


 
  Do these ear tips fit IEMs with nozzles that are 5 mm in diameter?  If not, what is the nozzle size for these tips?  Thanks.


----------



## altrunox

nytkim said:


> You guys love suggesting expensive gear


 
  
 wow, how no one said, UERM?!


----------



## mochill

Yes the spiral dot tips fit 5mm nozzle


----------



## jdog

Thanks


----------



## Wokei

nytkim said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> What IEM would be brighter sounding, more analytical than the Havi B3, with around the same or better sound, build and comfort?




TPeos H100ii


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, so I had a chance to do some tip rolling with the dm3 and I'm happy to confirm that wide bore tips do make a big difference. I'm using some medium size lunashops "heir" style tips and they sound much more clear and sound stage has opened up. Avoid using narrow bore tips (I was using Sony hybrids and they sounded like schiit). I will say that with the tip change these follow a similar tuning to the t1e. I would say if I had to put a line it would be a backward slash (\). It's definitely a warm tuning with bass taking the front stage. They are very easy to listen to. I can see the treble heads and the purists that want a flat signature having issues with them. 

I won't say they are amazing... yet lol

The driver flex is a bummer. It's manageable though. 

Now that I am finally hearing something better I'm going to give them a session and report back. 

Head fi over and out


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay ttime to start spewing random thoughts on the dm3.

Bass is thunderous, boomy, robust, yet still fast. 

Miss are lush, warm, polite. 

Treble is shy, slightly distant, slightly splashy. They are free of sibilance and easy on the ears. 

If I could summarize the sound, I would say it's powerful but relaxed. Don't expect micro details or amazing separation. They are a fun sound and something that would work for those who are sensitive to harsh highs. 

They are warm, sweet, and easy to take in, like a cup of hot chocolate lol


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> Okay ttime to start spewing random thoughts on the dm3.
> 
> Bass is thunderous, boomy, robust, yet still fast.
> 
> ...


 
  
 From what you described, they sound like the Piston.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

rontant said:


> From what you described, they sound like the Piston.


 
 LOL. I couldn't agree more.
 I want one naoz...


----------



## rontant

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL. I couldn't agree more.
> I want one naoz...


 
  
 Sure, why not if you can live with the splashy treble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My DM3 that I ordered from Taobao when it was still listed for CNY 268 was cancelled. The purchasing agent I used seemed to have taken their sweet time to place my order until they are running out of stock but I guess that is a good thing for me.


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> From what you described, they sound like the Piston.


they sound nothing like the piston. 

I like the pistons for what they are though. They are still a good IEM for the price. If they are knocked, it's for their slight bass bleed and v signature, but honestly they still have an impressive sound. I play these for people that aren't into gear like us head fiers and they always are amazed at how good they sound for 25 bucks.


----------



## mochill

Gr07 bass edition, you say .... Muhahahaha!!!!!


----------



## mochill

I'm using wide bore tips as well(spiral dot tips)... The closest to my favorite (gr07be)


----------



## nino9

Any comments on KC06A vs T1-E?
  
 I already have the DGS100 as I like more bass, and is looking for different sound flavor (but still with a good bass).
  
 Thanks


----------



## encoreAC

T1-E imo.


----------



## nmatheis

Spoiler






twister6 said:


> Btw, since we are on a subject of portable headphone amps and I mentioned Topping NX1 which I received last week, here is a quick impression about it.
> 
> Without a doubt, it's a fine little headphone amp.  Very small footprint, great battery life (100hrs), high/low gain switch, and handling of high impedance headphones.  It comes in a solid metal body enclose, includes usb to mini-usb cable, 3.5mm to 3.5mm short cable (though a cheap quality), 2 rubber bands, and 5 velcro dots for different mounting options.  For $35 its a great value that will amplify your sound and will not add too much coloring, though it is a warmer/darker type of an amp.
> 
> ...






Thanks for the reality check regarding NX1 vs. E11k twister6


----------



## mochill

Kc06A imo


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Kc06A imo




This. The T1-E is great, but the Ostrys are a level above them


----------



## HouseOfDoom

exesteils said:


> This. The T1-E is great, but the Ostrys are a level above them




The Ostry is not a level above the T1E. The bass is better on the T1E, and the texture/layering is better as well IMO. Similar mids, and comparable highs (clarity and extension), though fit goes to the Ostry.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> The Ostry is not a level above the T1E. The bass is better on the T1E, and the texture/layering is better as well IMO. Similar mids, and comparable highs (clarity and extension), though fit goes to the Ostry.




+1, YMMV


----------



## spurxiii

peter123 said:


> +1, YMMV



 


But the Ostry fit is pretty bad for me, I have to wear them with ear guides otherwise they sound like crap. So the T1Es are worse?
Unfortunately mines been almost 2 months since I've ordered so probably lost in transit


----------



## peter123

spurxiii said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > +1, YMMV
> ...




I've got no problem with the for either of them. My problem with the Ostrys is the sound


----------



## vlenbo

peter123 said:


> I've got no problem with the for either of them. My problem with the Ostrys is the sound


 
 My problem with the ostry is hype! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (Jk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## encoreAC

I really don't like the fit of the Ostry's, underwhelming seal and isolation. rather ear-bud like
  
 The sound didn't impressed me either, they reminded me of upgraded Pistons overall.
 So if you like the Piston sound you might love the KC06A, but both phones are nothing for me.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> +1, YMMV


 
  
 So assuming one manages to get a great seal, the T1e would be better than the Ostry Kc06a? And the Im50 too? Nice, I can atleast cross the ostry's off my list and wait for the rumored detachable successor 
  
 Man, from reading all the TTPOD T1e posts, the sound amazing, even more so considering they are the cheapest of the bunch! As compared to the VSonics, Ostrys etc
  
 Edit: I wish the TTPODs would have removable cables, they would be perfect then!


----------



## peter123

vlenbo said:


> My problem with the ostry is hype! :mad:
> 
> (Jk.  )




Lol!


----------



## encoreAC

Seems like the opinions are divided, but saying that the Ostrys are a level above the T1-E is simply not true.


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> Seems like the opinions are divided, but saying that the Ostrys are a level above the T1-E is *simply not true.*


 
 NOR FALSE!


----------



## encoreAC

that didn't make sense, but ok lol


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> that didn't make sense, but ok lol


 
 I tend to do that, excuse me.
  
 I meant that it is not a fact. Ostrys being a level above the t1-e is neither true nor false. Thank you.


----------



## spurxiii

peter123 said:


> I've got no problem with the for either of them. My problem with the Ostrys is the sound



 


Although I do really enjoy the Ostry, but I can see where you're coming from and there is something that is minor for me, but missing from the Ostry that I can't really articulate in words. Its like the GR07BE sound signature but with the excitement taken out, so it sounds a bit dryer or duller. I haven't heard the T1E since its lost in transit.


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> I tend to do that, excuse me.
> 
> I meant that it is not a fact. Ostrys being a level above the t1-e is neither true nor false. Thank you.


 
 Arguing with opinions is hard, but saying something like an "level above x" sounds to me that it's generally accepted that the Ostrys are better when they are not, as we see here in this thread that people also prefer the T1E.
  
 I have not a problem if people express their preference, but phrasing it like that is an huge generalization.
  
 On the other hand I would dare to say that the KC06A and the T1-E are an level above the Pistons. Opposed opinions are welcome.


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> Arguing with opinions is hard, but saying something like an "level above x" sounds to me that it's generally accepted that the Ostrys are better when they are not, as we see here in this thread that people also prefer the T1E.


 
 This goes for every in-ear that has been produced by mankind.
  
 Are rockets better than the current in-ears? Are the tenores the best in-ear compared to the ostry, T1E, or the DGS100? 
  
 Well, who knows, but there are careless people who would say they are a level above, better, or are deserving of the price compared to the rest.
  
 I agree with your comment though. I wish people just used the word preferred, or use the word "upgrade" as a term for an in-ear that has a similar SS but in an improved form in terms of refinement, soundstage, imagery, instrument separation, etc.


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> This goes for every in-ear that has been produced by mankind.
> 
> Are rockets better than the current in-ears? Are the tenores the best in-ear compared to the ostry, T1E, or the DGS100?
> 
> ...




The KC06A are better IMO.


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> This goes for every in-ear that has been produced by mankind.
> 
> Are rockets better than the current in-ears? Are the tenores the best in-ear compared to the ostry, T1E, or the DGS100?
> 
> ...


 
  
 As I said expressing you opinions is perfectly fine. But saying something is "an level above" something else creates a false sense of objectivity, which should be avoided if the phones are actually quite close and only subject to preference.
  
 On the other hand it would be perfectly fine IMO between 2 phones with obvious quality difference like Pistons vs conventional Ear-buds or [size=x-small]FX850 vs Pistons,where the choice would be obvious despite your [/size]preference[size=x-small].[/size]


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> As I said expressing you opinions is perfectly fine. But saying something is "an level above" something else creates a false sense of objectivity, which should be avoided if the phones are actually quite close and only subject to preference.
> 
> On the other hand it would be perfectly fine IMO between 2 phones with obvious quality difference like Pistons vs conventional Ear-buds or [size=x-small]FX850 vs Pistons,where the choice would be obvious despite your [/size]preference[size=x-small].[/size]


 
 That's basically what I agree. A level above seems a bit steep for a subjective comment. I was not disagreeing with you.
  

 My point was that most people tend to do this no matter the in-ear. I am guilty of this as well.
  


exesteils said:


> The KC06A are better IMO.


 
 Best example of a subjective individual. How I should praise thee for being such a kind-hearted headfier.
  
  
 ....now how many follow this example I wonder...(totally disregarding his comment about stating that the ostrys are a step above).
  





 
  
 And this was not a jab at you at all exe. You're perfectly fine for stating that, since I know you don't mean to state that objectively.


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> That's basically what I agree. A level above seems a bit steep for a subjective comment. I was not disagreeing with you.
> 
> 
> My point was that most people tend to do this no matter the in-ear.
> ...


 
 Oh okay, we are good then ;D


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Best example of a subjective individual. How I should praise thee for being such a kind-hearted headfier.
> 
> 
> ....now how many follow this example I wonder...(totally disregarding his comment about stating that the ostrys are a step above).




Well since I quoted mochill, which himself stated IMO, I would assume it was given that that was my subjective take on the match-up. Should have added "to my ears" or something in my comment. Apologies.


But in comparison, I find the T1-E's only strength to be it's Midbass, tight and well textured, but only by a small margin to the Ostrys. The Ostry does everything else quite a bit better, some say that the A's have sucked out mids compared to the originals, but after extensive testing, I find that it is in fact, the Kc06 having emphasised mids that makes it seem so. 

As for fit, I use Spiral Dot Large tips for me KC06A, which fits me prefectly.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Well since I quoted mochill, which himself stated IMO, I would assume it was given that that was my subjective take on the match-up. Should have added "to my ears" or something in my comment. Apologies.
> 
> 
> But in comparison, I find the T1-E's only strength to be it's Midbass, tight and well textured, but only by a small margin to the Ostrys. The Ostry does everything else quite a bit better, some say that the A's have sucked out mids compared to the originals, but after extensive testing, I find that it is in fact, the Kc06 having emphasised mids that makes it seem so.
> ...


 
 You're fine, no apologies necessary. Edit: I forgot to mention that I actually skimmed the thread enough to completely miss the fact that you said it was a step above. Though really, it's not a big deal. Mochill is also guilty for not including IMO, or to my ears quite a lot of times.
  
 I do mean it when I stated that you are a good man. I just wanted to joke with it since King arthur came in my mind for some reason.
  
  
 Anyway, your impression would most likely be agreed upon for people who own both as well. It's a huge disparity between ostry and ttpod fans.


----------



## Wokei

King Arthur....vlenbo..?


----------



## vlenbo

wokei said:


> King Arthur....@vlenbo..?


 
 Yeah, my mind is full of crazy right now.
  
 I honestly blame the stupid right guard deodorant spray for permeating around my face. I accidentally inhaled its contents and am now stuck between a world of insanity and fear of death from its side effects...
  
  
 I surely hope it is temporary, I feel stupid right now.


----------



## Wokei

vlenbo said:


> Yeah, my mind is full of crazy right now.
> 
> I honestly blame the stupid right guard deodorant spray for permeating around my face. I accidentally inhaled its contents and am now stuck between a world of insanity and fear of death from its side effects...
> 
> ...




Haha...yr sniper appearance is always a breath of fresh air..hence the deodorant...lol


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> So assuming one manages to get a great seal, the T1e would be better than the Ostry Kc06a? And the Im50 too? Nice, I can atleast cross the ostry's off my list and wait for the rumored detachable successor
> 
> Man, from reading all the TTPOD T1e posts, the sound amazing, even more so considering they are the cheapest of the bunch! As compared to the VSonics, Ostrys etc
> 
> Edit: I wish the TTPODs would have removable cables, they would be perfect then!


 
 Not necessarily, it will be down to the listeners personal preference. The answers here and the quotes below show that some will prefer the Ostry's and others the T1E. I don't think it's fair to say that one is technically superior to the other, just different.
  


encoreac said:


> Seems like the opinions are divided, but saying that the Ostrys are a level above the T1-E is simply not true.


 
  
  


vlenbo said:


> NOR FALSE!


 
  
 These quotes proves my point


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> I do mean it when I stated that you are a good man. I just wanted to joke with it since King arthur came in my mind for some reason.




Not Arthuria Pendragon?


----------



## nino9

I didn't expect such divided opinions. Big thanks for all the opinions though. I am asking because the 06A is just featured in the site which should not be named for 6 days, and the T1E is still selling at DX, this I think why not try one.
 I will browse for more impressions and reviews on both IEMs.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Not Arthuria Pendragon?


 
 Hmm, my fantasies have been agonizingly painful that I actually did picture her for a moment during my nonchalant typing about your earlier post. Especially since she poses to be a better looking knight than he.
  
 She seriously has the looks for it and funny enough, she totally fits as my ideal female Arthur. But....
  
 Arthur still won for male dominance and my sexist mind overruling that awesome character. (Totally BS btw).

 I will say this though, I remember Arthur loving that Biscuit woman named Guinevere. I seriously wish Arthuria existed in his time in order for them to be wedded to each other, regardless of the flaws she had.
  
 Since even Big A had flaws.
  
 The heck am I even typing? I know I'll regret it tomorrow...
  
 Anyway, awesome joke and I love the reference. I seriously have to watch this remake whenever.


----------



## encoreAC

oh sheet anime is coming back


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> oh sheet anime is coming back


 
 OH BOY.
  

  
 A beautiful 2 double A battery in-ear.
  
 I wonder what this model is.
  

  
  
 Behold the beauty of this in-ear as its black, white, and red ensemble bears it the strength of Arthuria.
  
 oh schitt, I brought her up again.
  


wokei said:


> Haha...yr sniper appearance is always a breath of fresh air..hence the deodorant...lol


  

 I wonder about that sometimes, lol.
  
 The deodorant is pretty potent now, I cannot continue posting here. I will rest now, but I will return the five!


----------



## 1clearhead

*Talk about an about-face!*
  
 l was experimenting on my old Meelectronics SP51 last night and made a new discovery!
  
 So, whoever owns the *Meelectronics SP51* and has *spare small foam tips from Sidy* _must try this_!
  
*Configuration:*
 1. Meelectronics SP51
 2. Small foam tips from Sidy
 3. Black tuning port
  
 The small tips will fit a person with medium ears perfectly because of the wider and longer nozzle and the small housing of the SP51. Fits perfect in my medium size ears!.....Note: If you use large ear tips? Than try the medium foam tips to get the fit needed. 
  
*But, get a load of the sound!*
  
 Try it with my configuration above!!! 
  
 Results: Beautifully balanced, clear mids and highs, clean sub-bass and mid-bass, and great soundstage! No harshness, sibilant and treble peaks. Just a smooth, open and spacious sound signature!
  
 Who ever owns these, just try it!


----------



## Hisoundfi

The t1e has better bass, better stereo imaging, is more musical, better isolation, better quality of cable, and is less than half the price of the kc06a. 

The kc06a has better transparency, better high end extension, more micro details, and clearer mids. They are slightly more balanced than the t1e. Their metal housings are very well built and better than the t1e imo. 

This comes down to preference. 

I prefer the t1e because of it's phenomenal price to performance ratio and listenability


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> The t1e has better bass, better stereo imaging, is more musical, better isolation, better quality of cable, and is less than half the price of the kc06a.
> 
> The kc06a has better transparency, better high end extension, more micro details, and clearer mids. They are slightly more balanced than the t1e. Their metal housings are very well built and better than the t1e imo.
> 
> ...


 

+1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

No offense, but mochill loves every single IEM that crosses his desk. He seems like a great guy, but not a reliable guide. Grain of salt and a wink.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

My Doppio went b00bz up last night. For supposedly being built like a tank, and having great build quality, the right ear went out. Not completely, but there's a static in the right ear, and the volume and bass comes in and out. These were my favorite IEM. Gorgeous bass and reference sound for a dual BA. I will miss you, Doppio.


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> No offense, but mochill loves every single IEM that crosses his desk. He seems like a great guy, but not a reliable guide. Grain of salt and a wink.


His inventory speaks otherwise. Everything he has managed to keep is really good. 

Mochill is just as much of a salesman as he is a headphone enthusiast. 

Its really tough to go on head fi, say something sounds bad, then try to sell it on the classifieds lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> His inventory speaks otherwise. Everything he has managed to keep is really good.
> 
> Mochill is just as much of a salesman as he is a headphone enthusiast.
> 
> Its really tough to go on head fi, say something sounds bad, then try to sell it on the classifieds lol




This made me laugh out loud for real! +1


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> No offense, but mochill loves every single IEM that crosses his desk. He seems like a great guy, but not a reliable guide. Grain of salt and a wink.


 
 As a counterpoint, Mochill doesn't really love every single IEM that he reviews. Some he liked, others he loved. I'd like to take it that he reviews IEMs in a positive, optimistic light. He's a really good reviewer, I can give him that.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Revisiting iems makes me glad I didn't get rid of some stuff. Going back and listening to the likes of the kc06a, dn1000, sidy dm2, and many others, it's refreshing and gives me a new appreciation of them.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> As a counterpoint, Mochill doesn't really love every single IEM that he reviews. Some he liked, others he loved. I'd like to take it that he reviews IEMs in a positive, optimistic light. He's a really good reviewer, I can give him that.




mochill is always positive in his reviews, until the next one, then he just moves on. It's not like he ever trashes a earphone, but he just excitedly goes to the next BEST EVER. Which makes me ponder? mochill, what recent (in the last year) IEM would you consider the WORST? Which would be the best?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> Revisiting iems makes me glad I didn't get rid of some stuff. Going back and listening to the likes of the kc06a, dn1000, sidy dm2, and many others, it's refreshing and gives me a new appreciation of them.




New AMP or DAP?


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> New AMP or DAP?


not really, more just going back and comparing stuff, or grabbing something old for a change of pace. 

Many times we overlook really good stuff because we want the latest and not always necessarily greatest


----------



## SymphonyX7

Aside from the TTPod T1E and its other variants and the MOE SS01, what other dual dynamic or dual driver hybrids IEMs are good and don't require a powerful source? As much as I want to buy a Havi B3 Pro for myself, my Galaxy Note 3 cannot drive them adequately to my taste. I'm a full-sized headphone guy at home. I only use my IEMs outside and I'm not willing to lug around an amp. Not even a small one like the Fiio E6.
  
 I have a preference for balanced sound signatures with a wide soundstage and minor bass boost. Mildly V-shaped is fine with me, as long as it's receptive to an equalizer.

 I want to get something that's a bit more one-size-fits-all that won't induce buyer's remorse anytime soon. Budget is $100 tops. I can go a little higher if it's REALLY that good. i.e. truly better than a VC1000, UM3X or EX600. I was considering the DN-2000, but it's still too pricey. Otherwise I'm getting too excited by everything hot in the budget-fi world in China. I recently acquired a Pistons 2, then I found it ridiculously overrated, and I ended up ordering 6 more IEMs. What? Thank god 4 of those are KZ because they're dirt cheap.


----------



## mochill

Worst is the hifiman re400 , best gr07be


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The HiFiMan were all overhyped. Reminds me of the Pistons hype. Similar What moment. Where does the JVC Fx850 list?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

houseofdoom said:


> The HiFiMan were all overhyped. Reminds me of the Pistons hype. Similar What moment. Where does the JVC Fx850 list?


so... The ATH-M50 of IEM's?


----------



## altrunox

wow, are you saying that the piston aren't great for US$25?


----------



## SymphonyX7

altrunox said:


> wow, are you saying that the piston aren't great for US$25?


 
 They're good... but when a $8 IEM, namely the KZ ED Special Edition is like a carbon copy that's better, it really isn't. Besides, the Pistons 2 are actually sold for $15 by Xiaomi themselves in a lot of places like Singapore, Indonesia and Philippines. It should even be cheaper in China, and that's what they really cost. Like how much they're being sold on Aliexpress or Taobao (although the likelihood of getting a fake is high).

 Anyway, the Pistons 2 are totally great if you compare them to most of the branded, overpriced stuff you find on Costco or Walmart. Like $30 Skullcandies and Urbanears *vomits*. It's just that when you compare them to other good stuff that's coming out of China, they're above average at best. If you're like me that doesn't particularly like the way the Pistons 2 sounds, they're just average or mediocre even. I wouldn't even place the Pistons 2 on the same level as the GR06 from 2 years ago.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

symphonyx7 said:


> They're good... but when a $8 IEM, namely the KZ ED Special Edition is like a carbon copy that's better, it really isn't. Besides, the Pistons 2 are actually sold for $15 by Xiaomi themselves in a lot of places like Singapore, Indonesia and Philippines. It should even be cheaper in China, and that's what they really cost. Like how much they're being sold on Aliexpress or Taobao (although the likelihood of getting a fake is high).
> 
> 
> Anyway, the Pistons 2 are totally great if you compare them to most of the branded, overpriced stuff you find on Costco or Walmart. Like $30 Skullcandies and Urbanears *vomits*. It's just that when you compare them to other good stuff that's coming out of China, they're above average at best. If you're like me that doesn't particularly like the way the Pistons 2 sounds, they're just average or mediocre even. I wouldn't even place the Pistons 2 on the same level as the GR06 from 2 years ago.




+1


----------



## peter123

That's because you guys are late to the party  Just kidding!..... but almost a year ago when the Piston hype started the KZ offerings could not compete. If there's one thing one can say about the IEM market it's that it change FAST, especially with the Chinese brands.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

peter123 said:


> That's because you guys are late to the party  Just kidding!..... but almost a year ago when the Piston hype started the KZ offerings could not compete. If there's one thing one can say about the IEM market it's that it change FAST, especially with the Chinese brands.


same applies to full size most definitely.


----------



## altrunox

ok, nice point, unfortunatly my KZ haven't arrived yet, but I bet they'll become an great entry level IEM


----------



## SymphonyX7

dischorddubstep said:


> same applies to full size most definitely.


 
 I've yet to find another Taiwanese or Chinese company that offers a pair of cans that rival my 2 year old Superlux HD668Bs in terms of clarity, soundstage and 3D stereo imaging at the $50 price point. It might be off topic, but any suggestions? I'm pretty sure there's one or two out there that I simply don't know of.
  


peter123 said:


> That's because you guys are late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IMO, the Pistons 1 were dreadful. The Pistons 2 are much better, but unfortunately don't please me enough. Besides, I found alternatives that sound similar but better.

 Maybe too much hyping is also bad. I really expected a lot from the Pistons, both 1 and 2, after all that hype. It's very easy to get disappointed if expectations that were set too high are not met. As such, I feel that I should refrain from hyping the KZs too much. Just like me with the Pistons, they may not be satisfactory for a few of us here. Although it really is hard to complain when a meal for two at McDonald's is more expensive than a KZ IEM. lol


----------



## peter123

Not too sure about the full size. Just look at the X701's, HD600/650, DT880/990 they've been midfie champions for a decade or more.....


----------



## altrunox

Full-Sizes maybe harder and more expensive to develop than IEM.


----------



## Wokei

symphonyx7 said:


> I've yet to find another Taiwanese or Chinese company that offers a pair of cans that rival my 2 year old Superlux HD668Bs in terms of clarity, soundstage and 3D stereo imaging at the $50 price point. It might be off topic, but any suggestions? I'm pretty sure there's one or two out there that I simply don't know of.




Try Goldring DR150 ...from Jaben Australia


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Not too sure about the full size. Just look at the X701's, HD600/650, DT880/990 they've been midfie champions for a decade or more.....


 

 Don't forget SoundMagic HP150 or HP200.  Lately I have been listening a lot to HP150 with E10k connected to my laptop - full blown eargasm (both sound and comfort)!!!  Can't wait to try/test HP200; I think those SoundMagic drivers are the same as in Beyer cans.  Already told my wife she will have to put out with open back sound leakage once I get it, one of these days


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> Try Goldring DR150 ...from Jaben Australia


 
  
 oh, I was waiting for this name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 They're really old headphones -> http://www.head-fi.org/t/172888/official-goldring-dr150-impressions-thread


----------



## twister6

Just noticed dxsoul.com (dx off-shoot dedicated to expedited shipping to US) has T1E in 3 colors for under $35 with free shipping and they say delivery in 4-7 days!!!
  
 http://www.dxsoul.com/product/ttpod-t1-enhanced-3-5mm-hi-fi-in-ear-earphone-transparent-silver-901335002#.VDQhPRa5Q08


----------



## 1clearhead

symphonyx7 said:


> I've yet to find another Taiwanese or Chinese company that offers a pair of cans that rival my 2 year old Superlux HD668Bs in terms of clarity, soundstage and 3D stereo imaging at the $50 price point. It might be off topic, but any suggestions? I'm pretty sure there's one or two out there that I simply don't know of.



 

Have you tried the Takstar TS-610 (black), or TS-600 (silver)?

Well balanced sound signature with life-like vocals, detachable cables and better comfort.

Asking price around 120 RMB in China's taobao website (more or less around $18 to $20 US dollars).


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Don't forget SoundMagic HP150 or HP200.  Lately I have been listening a lot to HP150 with E10k connected to my laptop - full blown eargasm (both sound and comfort)!!!  Can't wait to try/test HP200; I think those SoundMagic drivers are the same as in Beyer cans.  Already told my wife she will have to put out with open back sound leakage once I get it, one of these days




Yep, those are very interesting but when you look at the never ending stream of IEM's (and even producers) coming out of China the offerings for full cans are much less and there's also much longer between the good ones.

I'm really looking forward to your take on the HP200 though since I have high hopes for them.


----------



## SymphonyX7

1clearhead said:


> symphonyx7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to find another Taiwanese or Chinese company that offers a pair of cans that rival my 2 year old Superlux HD668Bs in terms of clarity, soundstage and 3D stereo imaging at the $50 price point. It might be off topic, but any suggestions? I'm pretty sure there's one or two out there that I simply don't know of.
> ...


 
 I also have a Takstar HD 6000 (basically the matured, technically superior ATH-M50 alternative I've always wanted) and a Somic MH463 (basically like the Hi 2050). They're both very different from the HD668B.

 The TS-610 and TS-600 you mentioned are cheaper, but the HD 6000, Pro 80 and Hi 2050 are still being sold and are more expensive. Are the TS-610 and TS-600s newer, better products?


----------



## ozkan

Ivery IS-1was the biggest dissapointment for me which was raved here. The worst iem I've ever listened.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Not necessarily, it will be down to the listeners personal preference. The answers here and the quotes below show that some will prefer the Ostry's and others the T1E. I don't think it's fair to say that one is technically superior to the other, just different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Man it never ends does it lol. Only way to find out is to buy them all right?


----------



## 1clearhead

ozkan said:


> Ivery IS-1was the biggest dissapointment for me which was raved here. The worst iem I've ever listened.



 

Sorry guy, I didn't know they were going to do so bad in 'QC and SQ' as a fairly new company, especially selling out of China.


----------



## mochill

Fx850 is close to the top


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Man it never ends does it lol. Only way to find out is to buy them all right?




Lol, I'm afraid that you're right about that


----------



## bhazard

I'm late to the ostry/t1-e war.

Its not a war, its a win for everyone. With the kc06a on "sale" now, and dxsoul carrying the t1-e with fast shipping and a great price, you can own both at a price compared to a single domestic offering of the same quality.


----------



## 1clearhead

symphonyx7 said:


> I also have a Takstar HD 6000 (basically the matured, technically superior ATH-M50 alternative I've always wanted) and a Somic MH463 (basically like the Hi 2050). They're both very different from the HD668B.
> 
> The TS-610 and TS-600 you mentioned are cheaper, but the HD 6000, Pro 80 and Hi 2050 are still being sold and are more expensive. Are the TS-610 and TS-600s newer, better products?



 

They've been around for a while and they are quite balanced for the asking price compared to their more expensive line-up.


----------



## Wokei

redjohn456 said:


> Man it never ends does it lol. Only way to find out is to buy them all right?




Yes ....and also take a reference point from reliable review to see whether what you buy matches or mirror closely to your own take on them ....also bear in what they used as source player , amp or unamped , kind of tip used and most of all your preference in sound sig as you will see a lot people will have different tolerance to harsh peak in treble or kind of bass they like .....ymmv ..its all part of the learning curve ..cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Lol, I'm afraid that you're right about that


 
  
 I just added up all the IEMs I want to buy from reading this thread alone. For that cost alone I can easily buy a really expensive IEM but the allure of finding a great IEM from china is still more exciting than just buying a top tier IEM. I have caught the bug I am afraid lol. Point of no return has been crossed


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> I just added up all the IEMs I want to buy from reading this thread alone. For that cost alone I can easily buy a really expensive IEM but the allure of finding a great IEM from china is still more exciting than just buying a top tier IEM. I have caught the bug I am afraid lol. Point of no return has been crossed



 

It's more exciting to have diversity in life!


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> I just added up all the IEMs I want to buy from reading this thread alone. For that cost alone I can easily buy a really expensive IEM but the allure of finding a great IEM from china is still more exciting than just buying a top tier IEM. I have caught the bug I am afraid lol. Point of no return has been crossed




Tell me about it  Part of the fun is getting to try a lot of different stuff though.....


----------



## B9Scrambler

redjohn456 said:


> I just added up all the IEMs I want to buy from reading this thread alone. For that cost alone I can easily buy a really expensive IEM but the allure of finding a great IEM from china is still more exciting than just buying a top tier IEM. I have caught the bug I am afraid lol. Point of no return has been crossed


 

 I know how you feel....six iems in the last month. My wallet hates my stinkin' guts right now, but alas, my ears are happy as heck. It all balances out in the end


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> I just added up all the IEMs I want to buy from reading this thread alone. For that cost alone I can easily buy a really expensive IEM but the allure of finding a great IEM from china is still more exciting than just buying a top tier IEM. I have caught the bug I am afraid lol. Point of no return has been crossed




The secret we've all come to realize.. even $1,000+ iems and headphones have flaws. Why not try to get the best bang for the buck instead?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> The secret we've all come to realize.. even $1,000+ iems and headphones have flaws. Why not try to get the best bang for the buck instead?


+1

I now have a different IEM or headphones for each day of the week, FOR THE NEXT 12 WEEKS! 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nuke142

lendmeurears.com offer now Ostry KC06A for only 58.69$ with coupon.
 I am looking now new companion for my FiiO X1 and think to buy this IEM.
 Is it good choice after my Xiaomi Piston Gold 2.1 or i can find better for this price?


----------



## leobigfield

Well after all the time spent on searching for a nice IEM for running, listenig to all your recommendations and settling for the E30 the left channel of my Ortofon e-Q5 begin to die. I'm quite frustrated right now because everywhere i read that there is no hope for them and i can't re-cable them. Thinking that now i must save my money for a e-Q5 replacement, i changed my plans on upgrading my EH-11. So trying to make them a little better i tried some comply that i have laying around to see if i could use them for some more time. No lucky, the same muddy mess. But them i tried the e-Q5 tips and just WOW. I can't believe how much a tip could influence the sound. Bass is tighter and less bloated, the mids are nice without the bass influence and highs gained some sparkle. They are not in "another level" but it surely got new armor and weapons LOL. If you have some of those ortofon tips please give them a try


----------



## RedJohn456

nuke142 said:


> lendmeurears.com offer now Ostry KC06A for only 58.69$ with coupon.
> I am looking now new companion for my FiiO X1 and think to buy this IEM.
> Is it good choice after my Xiaomi Piston Gold 2.1 or i can find better for this price?


 
  
 Coupon you say? Any chance you could share or is it a one time use thing?


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I'm late to the ostry/t1-e war.
> 
> Its not a war, its a win for everyone. With the kc06a on "sale" now, and dxsoul carrying the t1-e with fast shipping and a great price, you can own both at a price compared to a single domestic offering of the same quality.


 
  
 Oh nice, where is the sale? If the price is right, wouldn't mind getting it!
  


wokei said:


> Yes ....and also take a reference point from reliable review to see whether what you buy matches or mirror closely to your own take on them ....also bear in what they used as source player , amp or unamped , kind of tip used and most of all your preference in sound sig as you will see a lot people will have different tolerance to harsh peak in treble or kind of bass they like .....ymmv ..its all part of the learning curve ..cheers


 
  
 The learning part is probably both fun and frustrating I am guessing 


1clearhead said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > I just added up all the IEMs I want to buy from reading this thread alone. For that cost alone I can easily buy a really expensive IEM but the allure of finding a great IEM from china is still more exciting than just buying a top tier IEM. I have caught the bug I am afraid lol. Point of no return has been crossed
> ...


 
  Amen!
  


peter123 said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's what I am looking forward to the most, unboxing new ones trying them on for first time etc. good times 
  


b9scrambler said:


> I know how you feel....six iems in the last month. My wallet hates my stinkin' guts right now, but alas, my ears are happy as heck. It all balances out in the end


 
 There are worst ways to spend our money am I right? 
  


bhazard said:


> The secret we've all come to realize.. even $1,000+ iems and headphones have flaws. Why not try to get the best bang for the buck instead?


 
 Glad I could come to that similar conclusion without having bought any expensive ones!
  


hisoundfi said:


> +1
> 
> I now have a different IEM or headphones for each day of the week, FOR THE NEXT 12 WEEKS!
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 
 Ballin! How do you get time to listen to them all?


----------



## Nuke142

redjohn456 said:


> Coupon you say? Any chance you could share or is it a one time use thing?


 
"Use coupon code bb128 upon checkout to get the special price"
Only for Ostry.
 -
 Much appreciate if you give me your opinion for my question.


----------



## RedJohn456

Thanks Nuke142, and as for your question, with respect to price I doubt you can get much better than this from a big reputable price.  EBAY or Aliexpress may have cheaper prices but that comes with spotty warranty support and long shipping times. So far this is the best price I have seen for it.
  
 I have not heard the Pistons nor the Ostrys but common consensus is that the KC06a are a good upgrade. Hope that helped some.
  
  
 Edit: Anyone have any idea how long DHS Express takes to ship to Canada? How about free shipping?


----------



## Pastapipo

nuke142 said:


> lendmeurears.com offer now Ostry KC06A for only 58.69$ with coupon.
> I am looking now new companion for my FiiO X1 and think to buy this IEM.
> Is it good choice after my Xiaomi Piston Gold 2.1 or i can find better for this price?


 

 What did you like and dislike about the piston?
 What kind of music do you listen to?
 Do you have other IEMS or Headphones that like or dislike?
 Which starter pokemon did you choose?
 Is $60 your maximum budget?
  
 Please answer these questions so others can help you adequately


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> indieman said:
> 
> 
> > OMG dat red one... someone please buy and give feedback
> ...




Do you know anything about the output power on the Ruizu X02?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

symphonyx7 said:


> I've yet to find another Taiwanese or Chinese company that offers a pair of cans that rival my 2 year old Superlux HD668Bs in terms of clarity, soundstage and 3D stereo imaging at the $50 price point. It might be off topic, but any suggestions? I'm pretty sure there's one or two out there that I simply don't know of.


I was talking in general... I mean, just a few years back the endgame setup for most was what we now consider mid-fi.


----------



## encoreAC

1clearhead said:


> ozkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ivery IS-1was the biggest dissapointment for me which was raved here. The worst iem I've ever listened.
> ...


 
  
 Nah I think they just are just bad.
  
 I don't like how you hype everything you get on your hands to the heavens to the point, that I think you have zero idea what you are talking about.
 Sorry for calling you out, but sometimes it needs to be said.
  
 Your posts remind me of cheap advertisements in those infomercials. Can't be taken serious at all.


----------



## Nuke142

pastapipo said:


> What did you like and dislike about the piston?
> What kind of music do you listen to?
> Do you have other IEMS or Headphones that like or dislike?
> Which starter pokemon did you choose?
> ...


 
  
 I had before:
 Fischer Audio Equilibrium, Creative EP-630, VSonic GR02 Bass Edition, Sony MDR ZX-600
 And Xiaomi have most good sound quality for me even for it's low price. First time I can feel good sound scene.
 Most of the time I like to listen chillout, dubstep. Sometimes hard rock and vocal trance. Classic music very rarely. And no chance for rap listening.
 I choose Slowpoke pokemon for battle.
 I think I can spend 75$. I can buy from everywhere.
 Thank you.


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Nah I think they just are just bad.
> 
> I don't like how you hype everything you get on your hands to the heavens to the point, that I think you have zero idea what you are talking about.
> Sorry for calling you out, but sometimes it needs to be said.
> ...


 

 Sorry to be a bit OT but I see that you have the Zero Audio Tenores. Do you know of any good alternatives to it? I hear about it a lot, but its QC leaves a lot to be desired.
  
 And also: OH SNAP someone just got toldasauras-rexed!


----------



## mochill

Kc06


----------



## RedJohn456

mochill said:


> Kc06


 
 Over the KC06a? Its because of their treble extension right?
  
 Edit: I was referring to choice of the Ostrys in general over others, not of the Kc06a over the Kc06


----------



## encoreAC

The best thing about the Tenore is the form factor imo. They are small,light and good isolating giving a proper seal.
 Their sound is balanced and rather flat, so you most likely won't get this thick powerful sound like many main stream IEM's would give you.
  
 I think most of the qc issues are referenced to the varying of sound signature as they can have different amount of bass and treble.
 My pair I think has less bass, but an rather extended treble. I wouldn't worry too much about the other reported issues as they seem very rare.
  
  
 Alternatives on the same price range are Havi b3 p1, Ostrys's KC06(A), TT-Pod TT1-E and Sidy DM3 or even Soundmagic e10/e30.
  
 I think the Havi might be the closest to them in sound signature with an neutral, balanced sound.and superior soundstage. Amp needed though.
  
 The Ostrys and TT1-E are more fun with an slight V-sig. I didn't like the formfactor of my KC06A though, as they provide subpar isolation and seal. People can't decide on either of them lol.
  
 Right now I am personally excited to test the DM3 out as they seem appeal to my preference the most with an smooth and warm sound sig.
  
 The soundmagic phones are good all-rounders, so you can't go wrong with them. My e10 are on the rather warm side. A weaknesses might be the unpreciseness of the bass.


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> The best thing about the Tenore is the form factor imo. They are small,light and good isolating giving a proper seal.
> Their sound is balanced and rather flat, so you most likely won't get this thick powerful sound like many main stream IEM's would give you.
> 
> I think most of the qc issues are referenced to the varying of sound signature as they can have different amount of bass and treble.
> ...


 

 That's a lot of good stuff there, thanks a bunch! Good info. What is it about the Ostry that lends them to have poor isolation? Can that be rectified by different tisps? I have a set of sony tips and monster super tips that really help with isolation. THanks in advance.
  
 Sidy Dm3 is pretty new and am hoping to hear more about it  Looking forward to your impressions when you get them.


----------



## encoreAC

it's just due to their design with an short stem, which make deep insertion impossible. Don't think you can fix it with tip rolling.


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> it's just due to their design with an short stem, which make deep insertion impossible. Don't think you can fix it with tip rolling.


 

 Oh that's a bummer. What about like a biflange tip? I guess its worth giving up a bit of isolation for the overall package. What initially caught my attention is how sexy the ostrys look. I know that's kind of superficial but there is very little differentiating sets at this price range and good looks don't certainly hurt!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> Ivery IS-1was the biggest dissapointment for me which was raved here. The worst iem I've ever listened.




Mine is a tie between the LG GS1000 and the Sony MDR-EX58V. Both with the what could have been label. The LG because the bass was just way too much. Like a more mature Piston. The Sony because the bass is a bit weak, and they just don't have the technical prowess to be a truly good balanced option.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Oh that's a bummer. What about like a biflange tip? I guess its worth giving up a bit of isolation for the overall package. What initially caught my attention is how sexy the ostrys look. I know that's kind of superficial but *there is very little differentiating sets at this price range* and good looks don't certainly hurt!




Interesting assumption, what do you base that on? In my experience it's in that price range one find the most differences in the quality of the sound. If you go even lower in price pretty much everything is the v-shaped mainstream stuff and if you go higher most stuff starts to get such decent quality that the differences temnds to be smaller. In the 50-100 bracket you find a lot of stuff that is really not better than the cheaper stuff and you also find a lot of stuff that's actually very decent for the price (and even beyond) making it a very diverse range in my experience.


----------



## nino9

mochill said:


> Fx850 is close to the top


 
 I have a friend who sold his IM04 after trying (and buying) the FX850


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> Oh that's a bummer. What about like a biflange tip? I guess its worth giving up a bit of isolation for the overall package. What initially caught my attention is how sexy the ostrys look. I know that's kind of superficial but there is very little differentiating sets at this price range and good looks don't certainly hurt!


 
  
 Biflange are never good for my ears, someone needs to try it out I guess, but I doubt that it will change anything. 
  
 For me the Tenore has the best look, slick,small and clean ;D
  
 edit: I forgot to put the Vsonic vsd3(s) on the list, but I have no experiences with them.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Mine is a tie between the LG GS1000 and the Sony MDR-EX58V. Both with the what could have been label. The LG because the bass was just way too much. Like a more mature Piston. The Sony because the bass is a bit weak, and they just don't have the technical prowess to be a truly good balanced option.




This is actually pretty funny. I never stop to be amazed by the diversity on this forum. Almost every headphone and IEM has it's own appreciation thread and when you read those you get the feeling that that particular product is the best thing ever and just want to get it right away. Unfortunately not all thing are the best (for ones preferences).

My biggest disappointments is the KC06 for IEM's and the UE6000 for full size headphones......


----------



## encoreAC

My biggest disappointment was my Shure 420. That hurt quite a lot.
  
 Right after them comes the Pistons and the Klipsch s4.....


----------



## Netforce

redjohn456 said:


> Oh that's a bummer. What about like a biflange tip? I guess its worth giving up a bit of isolation for the overall package. What initially caught my attention is how sexy the ostrys look. I know that's kind of superficial but there is very little differentiating sets at this price range and good looks don't certainly hurt!


 
 I tried some sennheiser double flanges with my kc06 and isolation was around the same with stock tips.The ostry line up also have bass holes so that could also lead to their sub par isolation. I personally like my kc06 and do like the gold color on them. And for me I would say I like the kc06 over the kc06a.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Interesting assumption, what do you base that on? In my experience it's in that price range one find the most differences in the quality of the sound. If you go even lower in price pretty much everything is the v-shaped mainstream stuff and if you go higher most stuff starts to get such decent quality that the differences temnds to be smaller. In the 50-100 bracket you find a lot of stuff that is really not better than the cheaper stuff and you also find a lot of stuff that's actually very decent for the price (and even beyond) making it a very diverse range in my experience.


 

 Hmm I should have worded that better. What I meant to say was that just based on a glance alone, and just relying on forum impressions. I have read differing opinions and impressions for same IEMS and so without trying for myself, it is hard to get an accurate idea of how they will sound to me. That of course goes without saying. So for someone like me whose only experience with these IEMs is window shopping at the various sites, the designs of the Ostrys jumped out at me. The VSD3/S has a really interesting design as well but with their successors supposedly around the corner, I am not really considering them. With VSonic's track record that may be awhile but I digress.


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> My biggest disappointment was my Shure 420. That hurt quite a lot.
> 
> Right after them comes the Pistons and the Klipsch s4.....




That's (the 420) is an pretty expensive disappointment........

At least with all these cheap IEM's it doesn't hurt that bad if there's an disappointment every once in a while.


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> That's (the 420) is an pretty expensive disappointment........
> 
> At least with all these cheap IEM's it doesn't hurt that bad if there's an disappointment every once in a while.


 
  
 That was like 6 years ago when I was still in school, I never recovered from it...
 And after I broke my other expensive Westone UM3X decided to **** it and just buy cheap IEM's instead.
  
 The Soundmagic e10 was my 1st Chinese budget IEM and I was so amazed by them, that it hooked me up on these budget phones.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Hmm I should have worded that better. What I meant to say was that just based on a glance alone, and just relying on forum impressions. I have read differing opinions and impressions for same IEMS and so without trying for myself, it is hard to get an accurate idea of how they will sound to me. That of course goes without saying. So for someone like me whose only experience with these IEMs is window shopping at the various sites, the designs of the Ostrys jumped out at me. The VSD3/S has a really interesting design as well but with their successors supposedly around the corner, I am not really considering them. With VSonic's track record that may be awhile but I digress.




It's indeed very difficult to decide from just reading. If you know what kind of sound you like you can always stare away from the ones you know you won't like but that still doesn't mean you'll like the ones you do get 


If you don't know your preferred signature I'll guess it's just to take a chance and go for something and see if you like it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Anyone gonna give these a try??? : O
  
 http://www.gizchina.com/2014/10/07/meanwhile-oneplus-silver-bullet-earphones-go-sale-stock/
  
 Hope they are more deserving of the hype than the Piss_tons. :  )


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

peter123 said:


> This is actually pretty funny. I never stop to be amazed by the diversity on this forum. Almost every headphone and IEM has it's own appreciation thread and when you read those you get the feeling that that particular product is the best thing ever and just want to get it right away. Unfortunately not all thing are the best (for ones preferences).
> 
> My biggest disappointments is the KC06 for IEM's and the UE6000 for full size headphones......


UE6000? O.o I know they aren't amazing, but for over ear closed at 80$ you wont get any better imo... Unless you go open or semi open, like the AKG K240 or pioneer SE-A1000... But I digress.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Anyone gonna give these a try??? : O
> 
> http://www.gizchina.com/2014/10/07/meanwhile-oneplus-silver-bullet-earphones-go-sale-stock/
> 
> Hope they are more deserving of the hype than the Piss_tons. :  )


 
 Oh, they're out already? Welp, didn't see than coming. Ass for the Pisstons, well...it' safe to say they've reached their sell-by date. Unless Xiaomi follows up with a Pistons 3.0, in which case I'll buy that at launch.
  
 Too many Chinese IEMs with so much hype in each of them. I'm lucky I don't have a wallet.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Oh, they're out already? Welp, didn't see than coming. Ass for the Pisstons, well...it' safe to say they've reached their sell-by date. Unless Xiaomi follows up with a Pistons 3.0, in which case I'll buy that at launch.
> 
> Too many Chinese IEMs with so much hype in each of them. I'm lucky I don't have a wallet.


 

 ^
 Oh and just some more food for thought..... VSonic and their mastery/philosophy in sound tuning in relation to the rest.......:
  
http://headphoniaks.com/blog/eng-confidential-vsonic-interview-part-ii/


> *HPK:  Which are your main competitors within the Chinese market? Do yo consider brands such as Soundmagic, Visang, etc. to be so? Or do you think you’ve reached a position in which your mainc competition is located overseas, being so brands such as Shure or Senheiser?*
> 
> Vincent: We don’t believe SoundMagic of Visang to be our direct competitors. First of all, because they don’t have the technology to manufacture products aimed at an audiophile audience; their target is the urban user. They find themselves within the 30-dollar range, a price more typically found in supermarkets; they release products according to the mass market demands, but their products don’t reflect any brand spirit. Vsonic has more in common with companies from everywhere else in the world that have their own style, their own spirit, and we consider those companies to be our actual competition.


 
  
 +
  


> *HPK: It is increasingly frequent to see people with their earphons on everywhere. The bidding is a boom in the market. Why do you think this is happening? It is obvious that smartphone make it easy for people to carry their music with them everywhere they go. Is this the reason for so many manufacturers to appear suddenly, or is this merely a profitable market worth being involved in?*
> 
> Maico: Well, it is true that there are more and more manufacturers, and we know that they are in the industry for profit only. But it is not adventurous to say that many of those who are now getting on board will eventually fall off. Why is that? Because they lack the necessary technology in the field of acoustics. Most of those brands require small manufacturers to produce for them as OEMs, and those factories don’t have the technology to manufacture of install drivers  that will work well together. So the ures’ final judgement will act as a filter and will lead to a scenario where only compaies with the due capacities will survive. Here at Vsonic we have a large knowledge of acoustics, and a highly developed technology in this field. We are not really worried for those companies, because what we have here is the same as in any other buoyant industry, and we know that many of these brands will eventually be gone.


----------



## 1clearhead

encoreac said:


> Nah I think they just are just bad.
> 
> I don't like how you hype everything you get on your hands to the heavens to the point, that I think you have zero idea what you are talking about.
> Sorry for calling you out, but sometimes it needs to be said.
> ...


 
  


encoreac said:


> Nah I think they just are just bad.
> 
> I don't like how you hype everything you get on your hands to the heavens to the point, that I think you have zero idea what you are talking about.
> Sorry for calling you out, but sometimes it needs to be said.
> ...


 
  
 Oh? So now you're opinionated and your words mean more than anybody else here? Yes, I got a little excited because mines are perfectly fine (check my profile where they stand). We're all just giving excited opinions on what we've purchased and want to share these opinions with others. You don't have to like what I post, for there's many others that are happy with there IS-1's. And yes, it has been stated by others that brought several of the same model, even different black or white models and stressed that they sounded different from each other. So speak for yourself if you think you know more than others. This conversation was over with for quite a while now, and I even apolagized to others, but definetely not to you. So you mean your opinion about the 'QC factor' with the Tenores when you explain it to others mean more than trying to call out somebody to ruin there reputation?
  
 .....It seems to me you're like the EX wives of others, wanna start some old fuel. Leave this conversation alone, you definitely don't know me and I don't care to know you.
  
 So, let everybody here get back to talking IEM's and don't make it so personal.........sorry for calling you out.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> *So, let everybody here get back to talking IEM's and don't make it so personal*.........sorry for calling you out.


 
 Dude...we already are. Don't make it so personal.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Do you know anything about the output power on the Ruizu X02?


 
  
 I just went through there Chinese menu and see no specs, but they're pretty loud on normal setting (without using EQ).


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> Dude...we already are. Don't make it so personal.


 
  
 Well, you gotta understand......he made it pretty personal, don't you think?
  
 I'm pretty sure you would have responded, yourself.


----------



## vlenbo

Wow.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> Well, you gotta understand......*he made it pretty personal, don't you think?*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you would have responded, yourself.


 
 Not really, no. I think you took it too personally. Just saying. 
 And besides...he kinda made his point there.


----------



## 1clearhead

It's all good though......no worries.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> It's all good though......no worries.


 
 But just wait until he replies to your post...oh boy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> Mine is a tie between the LG GS1000 and the Sony MDR-EX58V. Both with the what could have been label. The LG because the bass was just way too much. Like a more mature Piston. The Sony because the bass is a bit weak, and they just don't have the technical prowess to be a truly good balanced option.


No bass on the Sony MDR-EX58V??? 

No way!!! 

They should have lots of bass my friend! Are you sure you got a good seal on them?


----------



## altrunox

wow +1


----------



## Wokei

Zebra have stripes .....?


----------



## nehcrow

thatbeatsguy said:


> Not really, no. I think you took it too personally. Just saying.
> And besides...he kinda made his point there.


 
 Nah, it was a bit of an attack on 1clearhead's character... but that's not to say encoreAC's words aren't based in reality lol
 Seriously if you, 1clearhead, want any credibility on head-fi get some well-known respected IEM's so at least you have some grounding in what good SQ is supposed to sound like
 Don't false hype stuff because that's how people get angry at you


----------



## encoreAC

1clearhead said:


> Oh? So now you're opinionated and your words mean more than anybody else here? Yes, I got a little excited because mines are perfectly fine (check my profile where they stand). We're all just giving excited opinions on what we've purchased and want to share these opinions with others. You don't have to like what I post, for there's many others that are happy with there IS-1's. And yes, it has been stated by others that brought several of the same model, even different black or white models and stressed that they sounded different from each other. So speak for yourself if you think you know more than others. This conversation was over with for quite a while now, and I even apolagized to others, but definetely not to you. So you mean your opinion about the 'QC factor' with the Tenores when you explain it to others mean more than trying to call out somebody to ruin there reputation?
> 
> .....It seems to me you're like the EX wives of others, wanna start some old fuel. Leave this conversation alone, you definitely don't know me and I don't care to know you.
> 
> So, let everybody here get back to talking IEM's and don't make it so personal.........sorry for calling you out.


 
  
 In no way do I think my opinion is worth than anyone else. I have no idea where you get this idea from me. If you think I said something wrong in my post, you are welcome to correct me.
  
 Why do I call you out? Not because you get "a little excited" of your phones, but your complete blindness and ignorant stance towards criticism, which can result in you becoming aggressive and offensive.
 Your "little excited" thing is the best understatement of the year lmao. 
 Legitimate criticism become in your head to "lack of burning in", "fake","qc"...... whatever. 
  
 I saw your list of phones on your profile and I am honestly not impressed.
 With your little knowledge, you praise and compare your phones with an excessive use of superlatives and this you do it several times every day.
 I am aware you like your phones, but what the heck?
  
 And and I don't why it's surprising to you that you get called out here, since I am not the first one to do that.
 Everyone who followed your Ivory thread knows how ignorant you can become.
  
 A little bit of restrain wouldn't hurt you at all.


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's like we're having a house meeting on the Chinese thread. Stuff just got real! 

If anyone has an issue with my posts on here please lmk know now while the feeling meter is up lol

But seriously I want to be on a forum where my opinions are respected and appreciated. If they aren't I'll butt out. I think legitimacy is important.


----------



## Exesteils




----------



## encoreAC

Hm maybe I went overboard?If it's only me with this problem I will shut up lol


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


>


 
 +1. I *knew* this was gonna get heated up.


----------



## Exesteils

Tbh I honestly couldn't care less if someone hypes a certain phone or not. Mainly because they are all just opinions, everyone has them. Whose opinion you choose to trust is all up to you.

I trust a few, Dsnuts for example, because he has the same tastes as me when it comes to phones, but that is not to say other reviewer's impressions are irrelevant, they just don't match my own tastes well enough that I would consider a purchase sole based on them.


If someone's impressions doesn't carry much weight then just leave it be. No need to go out of your way to call someone out for it.


This is all my own opinion on the subject.


----------



## encoreAC

exesteils said:


> Tbh I honestly couldn't care less if someone hypes a certain phone or not. Mainly because they are all just opinions, everyone has them. Whose opinion you choose to trust is all up to you.
> 
> I trust a few, Dsnuts for example, because he has the same tastes as me when it comes to phones, but that is not to say other reviewer's impressions are irrelevant, they just don't match my own tastes well enough that I would consider a purchase sole based on them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm sounds reasonable, sucks for the unexperienced users here though since they tend to believe the hype more.


----------



## Exesteils

encoreac said:


> Hmm sounds reasonable, sucks for the unexperienced users here though since they tend to believe the hype more.




One person does not a hype train make.


Just sayin.


----------



## encoreAC

exesteils said:


> One person does not a hype train make.
> 
> 
> Just sayin.


 
 but if he does it 100 times a day , he might fuel it very well ;D


----------



## Exesteils

encoreac said:


> Hmm sounds reasonable, sucks for the unexperienced users here though since they tend to believe the hype more.




Well if they fail to notice that all the comments are from 1 poster then there's really not much we can do. 

Stupidity has not cure afterall.


----------



## vlenbo

altrunox said:


> wow +1


 
 Why
  


exesteils said:


>


 
 Do you both reflect my personal interest in this drama as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


thatbeatsguy said:


> +1. I *knew* this was gonna get heated up.


 
 And we did nothing to stop it!
  
 BOOO!!!!
  


exesteils said:


> Tbh I honestly couldn't care less if someone hypes a certain phone or not. Mainly because they are all just opinions, everyone has them. Whose opinion you choose to trust is all up to you.
> 
> I trust a few, Dsnuts for example, because he has the same tastes as me when it comes to phones, but that is not to say other reviewer's impressions are irrelevant, they just don't match my own tastes well enough that I would consider a purchase sole based on them.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree with exe. There were a few headfiers here who had vexed me with their impressions of an in-ear that did not have much substance to its actual sound.
  
 However, I also allow them to voice their opinion without being temperamental. I chose people like Sfwalcer, Ericp, and others like eke and james who do earn my trust. Obviously I won't list the rest, but there are headfiers who trust in regards to their impressions and tastes.
  
 One man hype is not enough to garner serious attention until the rest agrees upon the signature. If his/her opinion does bother you that much, either politely pm that person and avoid spreading the rant in a thread that may potentially ban both parties.
  


exesteils said:


> Well if they fail to notice that all the comments are from 1 poster then there's really not much we can do.
> 
> Stupidity has not cure afterall.


 
 +1.
  
 See? Words of wisdom folks!
  
 Now how about them ckr9s? SIDY dm3s? I haven't read any further impressions about them.


----------



## ZapX629

exesteils said:


> One person does not a hype train make.
> 
> 
> Just sayin.


 

 You've never met my buddies Hisoundfi and mochill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
Just playing, guys, y'all know I love you.


----------



## RedJohn456

vlenbo said:


> Why
> 
> Do you both reflect my personal interest in this drama as well?
> 
> ...


 

 I was a bit hyped for it after following the DGS100 thread but after reading @Hisoundfi's trepid impressions with respect to midbass bloat I am gonna wait on DGS200. LMUE will stock the DGS200 and passed on the DGS100 due to the fact that it was discontinued.
  
 So to recap we have the following to look forward to when it comes to successors right?
  
 a) VSonic VSD3/S -> VSD 5 and GR07 BE -> VSD7
 b) Havi B6 and B9 with both a neutral and bassy version
 c) New ostry IEM with removable cables (not sure if direct successor to KC06 series)
 d) SIDY DGS200 (coming soon apparently)
  
 I am most likely missing a bunch. please feel free to add to list. Def looking forward to the next iterations.


----------



## encoreAC

whaat? the dgs100 are discontinued already?


----------



## RedJohn456

Yup according to LMUE, they told me directly. So the DGS 200 should be coming out soon enough!


----------



## Wokei

redjohn456 said:


> Yup according to LMUE, they told me directly. So the DGS 200 should be coming out soon enough!




Man oh man...you into the game now...


----------



## RedJohn456

Haha thanks Wokei, when I am into something I go all out man, am a quick learner  for better or for worse 
  
 Edit: Also I spend WAYYYY too much time on head-fi. Not that I am complaining of course


----------



## Wokei

The last 2 pages is proof of how passionate headfier are...whether they be budget or high end stuffs...lol


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

wokei said:


> The last 2 pages is proof of how passionate headfier are...whether they be budget or high end stuffs...lol


2passionate4mi


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> You've never met my buddies Hisoundfi and mochill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wokei

dischorddubstep said:


> 2passionate4mi






Cheers...


----------



## mochill




----------



## Wokei

For those who want to get Huawei Honor Iem ..its even cheaper now at 11.88$ ...link below ...me got them here too 

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6167763772.html

Cheers


----------



## sujitsky

wokei said:


> For those who want to get Huawei Honor Iem ..its even cheaper now at 11.88$ ...link below ...me got them here too
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6167763772.html
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 takes me to:
  
g. k C56R large dynamic Ear Headphones HIFI fever dynamic headphones music headphones Dynamic headphones GK  
 Is this the link? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Huawei-Honor-Engine-Earphone-AM12-with-mic-Three-Keys-Drive-By-Wire-3-5-mm-Headphone/2048374034.html


----------



## Wokei

sujitsky said:


> takes me to:
> 
> g. k C56R large dynamic Ear Headphones HIFI fever dynamic headphones music headphones Dynamic headphones GK
> 
> ...




Yes...that's the link....sorry my bad...don't know why the copy paste went wonky ...sorry


----------



## Wokei

Recently bought some cable from this Aliexpress store which other headfier have bought from him too .....the link to his shop ...but the cable length specified was not the length me requested ...wowzah after 15 days ..just got the package from the postman ..2 new cable with the right length ....good service and reliable ..cheers

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/526194 Hi Fi Audio ( store name )


----------



## RedJohn456

Finally decided to pull the trigger  and order the Havi Pro 1s and VSD3 + Upgraded cable. Passed on the Ostry due to isolation issues and TTPODs for possible fitting and seal issues.
  
  
 Depending on how things go I might also order IM50 but honestly considering my indecision earlier I am actually happy with my selections and will be using those exclusively for a long time ! ........Just kidding I'm also getting the B6s and VSD5/7 as well loll


----------



## Wokei

redjohn456 said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger  and order the Havi Pro 1s and VSD3 + Upgraded cable. Passed on the Ostry due to isolation issues and TTPODs for possible fitting and seal issues.
> 
> 
> Depending on how things go I might also order IM50 but honestly considering my indecision earlier I am actually happy with my selections and will be using those exclusively for a long time ! ........Just kidding I'm also getting the B6s and VSD5/7 as well loll




Good choice ...but me cystal ball says otherwise ....soon you be dipping into the cookie jar ...muahahahaaaa


----------



## SymphonyX7

encoreac said:


> That was like 6 years ago when I was still in school, I never recovered from it...
> And after I broke my other expensive Westone UM3X decided to **** it and just buy cheap IEM's instead.
> 
> The Soundmagic e10 was my 1st Chinese budget IEM and I was so amazed by them, that it hooked me up on these budget phones.


 
 How vaguely familiar. My experience is a bit different however. I had a Shure e2c and Sennheiser CX-400 years ago. The e2c was particularly expensive, and to a lesser extent the CX-400. I was satisfied with them despite their price. The main problem is the durability of IEMs in general. I never had one that lasted more than 3 years. Most are lucky to last 2 years. My CX-400 didn't even last 1 1/2 years. The only one that's lasted so long is the SHE3580, which is turning 3 years this December and with nary a problem at all.
  
 There weren't too many cheap but decent stuff back then. Maybe the Creative EP-630 and more recently the Soundmagic PL11 (by more recently, I mean 5 years ago). Headphones on the other hand, in my experience, last a very long time. I haven't had a headphone fail me and those that did I were able to recable or replace the jack easily. Now I simply refuse to pay too much for an IEM, and anything over $100 is too much for me. I'll make an exception for the VC1000, GR07BE or DN-2000 though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





redjohn456 said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger  and order the Havi Pro 1s and VSD3 + Upgraded cable. Passed on the Ostry due to isolation issues and TTPODs for possible fitting and seal issues.
> 
> 
> Depending on how things go I might also order IM50 but honestly considering my indecision earlier I am actually happy with my selections and will be using those exclusively for a long time ! ........Just kidding I'm also getting the B6s and VSD5/7 as well loll


 
 The KC06A has iffy isolation, but the one my friend has have foam tips on, possibly Comply. I think it solves the isolation issue, although I have yet to audition them in a noisy environment.


----------



## Pastapipo

nuke142 said:


> I had before:
> 
> Fischer Audio Equilibrium, Creative EP-630, VSonic GR02 Bass Edition, Sony MDR ZX-600
> 
> ...




I've owned the pistons, didn't like the V sound. I haven't heard the ostry's, but I think the ttpod T1E would fit your bill. Excellent bass and soundstage for under $40,check dx.com


----------



## peter123

symphonyx7 said:


> Headphones on the other hand, in my experience, last a very long time. I haven't had a headphone fail me and those that did I were able to recable easily. Now I simply refuse to pay too much for an IEM, and anything over $100 is too much for me.




I totally agree on this. Not only does headphones seem to last longer durability wise but in my experience they don't get outdated nearly as fast as IEM's.


----------



## funkoid

Has anyone tried these 'comply' tips from aliexpress? Presume they're not official comply products? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Comply-T-400-T500-isolation-headphones-Tips-headset-memory-foam-sponge-earphone-headphone-sets/2032659042.html


----------



## Netforce

Checked my tracking number for my Huawei Honor IEM and it looks like my mail man may have tried to deliver it to my old address ._.
  
 Don't even got a slip to go claim it, guess I'll try to give the post office a call some day.


----------



## peter123

funkoid said:


> Has anyone tried these 'comply' tips from aliexpress? Presume they're not official comply products?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Comply-T-400-T500-isolation-headphones-Tips-headset-memory-foam-sponge-earphone-headphone-sets/2032659042.html




If they're fake they shouldn't be talked about here.

At the price $4 each (if thats really for one tip) they might very well be real though.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> If they're fake they shouldn't be talked about here.
> 
> At the price $4 each (if thats really for one tip) they might very well be real though.


 
 They seem to be sold in pairs though (looked at the comments, saw ppl buy them in odd numbers). Looks counterfeit or just aftermarket IMO.


----------



## benandfaith

Where are you all buying legit comply tips from? I can't seem to find them in small size... all the legit ones I've seen are medium.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> No bass on the Sony MDR-EX58V???
> 
> No way!!!
> 
> They should have lots of bass my friend! Are you sure you got a good seal on them?



It's not that they don't have bass. I get a superlative seal. It's that the bass is very weak as in quality. The treble on these phones are awesome. The timbre is delicious! The bass doesn't keep up in quality, ruining my listening experience with the EX58V.


----------



## B9Scrambler

So guys...that rain storm we had was pretty intense, eh? Whew.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

exesteils said:


> Tbh I honestly couldn't care less if someone hypes a certain phone or not. Mainly because they are all just opinions, everyone has them. Whose opinion you choose to trust is all up to you.
> 
> I trust a few, Dsnuts for example, because he has the same tastes as me when it comes to phones, but that is not to say other reviewer's impressions are irrelevant, they just don't match my own tastes well enough that I would consider a purchase sole based on them.
> 
> ...




DsNuts knows what he hears, and has learned how to express what he hears to others through hours and weeks and years of sharing in this forum. I trust Ds with anything he recommended. He hit a homer with the Doppio IMHO.


----------



## Wokei

b9scrambler said:


> So guys...that rain storm we had was pretty intense, eh? Whew.




What storm ......haha ...


----------



## Squalo

wokei said:


> For those who want to get Huawei Honor Iem ..its even cheaper now at 11.88$ ...link below ...me got them here too


 
*Wokei*! Has there been any impressions of the Huawei Honor posted somewhere? Much V? Much midbass? Much subbass? I know you say is like T1E signature?
  
 Would get because sexeee... but so many cheap IEM, only one wallet... Good to hear some impressions first.


----------



## B9Scrambler

squalo said:


> *Wokei*! Has there been any impressions of the Huawei Honor posted somewhere? Much V? Much midbass? Much subbass? I know you say is like T1E signature?
> 
> 
> Would get because sexeee... but so many cheap IEM, only one wallet... Good to hear some impressions first.


 

 I'm posting more complete impressions in a couple days, but this is what I have so far.
 - Stunning build. Puts many up to $150 IEMs I've tried to shame.
 - They have a very weighty sound, but the bass doesn't seem to extend deep enough to satiate my basshead desires, and the treble lacks the sparkle I enjoy from my JVC sets. Mids are slightly veiled, but forward enough to be enjoyable.
 - The soundstage is more deep than wide, and as a result more complicated tracks (for example, the last couple mins of King Crimson's Starless and Bible Black, one of my fav songs of all time) tend to get pretty convoluted and messy.
 - They are great for vocal podcasts.
 - Benji Webbe from Skindred sounds like a baller.
 - There is only one thing I truly dislike about them that I can say with certainty at this point; the microphonics are bad....really bad. Not quite to Klipsch S3 levels though (I would have just given them away and not bothered if that were the case). That's really disappointing given how sexy the cable is. I can't wear them around ear either as the cable between the y-split and buds is too short. The chin cinch does nothing but make them more secure.


----------



## Wokei

squalo said:


> *Wokei*! Has there been any impressions of the Huawei Honor posted somewhere? Much V? Much midbass? Much subbass? I know you say is like T1E signature?
> 
> Would get because sexeee... but so many cheap IEM, only one wallet... Good to hear some impressions first.




There is a mini review by twister6 on page 479 in this thread ...

Me take on them ...

Bass is not at T1E level ..less body n texture but still punchy
Treble was a bit harsh outta box with some burn in ...they actually clear up and sounding very sweet imho 
Me think they are very good vocally ..quite forward 

Did mentioned ..they share some similarity with T1E in term of musciality but on the bright side .

Me like very much though .....cheers


----------



## yalper

b9scrambler said:


> I'm posting more complete impressions in a couple days, but this is what I have so far.
> - Stunning build. Puts many up to $150 IEMs I've tried to shame.
> - They have a very weighty sound, but the bass doesn't seem to extend deep enough to satiate my basshead desires, and the treble lacks the sparkle I enjoy from my JVC sets. Mids are slightly veiled, but forward enough to be enjoyable.
> - The soundstage is more deep than wide, and as a result more complicated tracks (for example, the last couple mins of King Crimson's Starless and Bible Black, one of my fav songs of all time) tend to get pretty convoluted and messy.
> ...


 
 Too many critical Cons for an iem which tries to shame $150 iem's by build, from the point of your view
 bass not satisfactory, mids slighlty veiled, treble lacks sparkle, cable microphonic
 So what is truly GOOD about them?


----------



## leobigfield

I'm willing to hear more impressions on them. Thinking on buying them for Christmas gifts. Are they made of metal or plastic?


----------



## B9Scrambler

yalper said:


> Too many critical Cons for an iem which tries to shame $150 iem's by build, from the point of your view
> bass not satisfactory, mids slighlty veiled, treble lacks sparkle, cable microphonic
> So what is truly GOOD about them?


 

 The Dude is right; it is my opinion, from my point of view.

  
 Right now (and I am still speaking from my opinion, btw), outside of the build quality which really does outdo much more expensive IEMs, the weighty feel of the bass and mids are great. The sound they output has some nice punch and texture to it, especially the bass.

  
 From a visual and build quality standpoint, they are unbeatable at their price. They look and feel the part of a significantly more expensive product, but they sound to me just o.k., if not below average, for a $12 product. I much prefer the Monoprice 9927, UE 100, Panasonic RP-HJE120 (and TCM125), Penon IEM (by a wide margin, even with the midbass bloat), PS VITA headset (more balanced and better detail...severely underrated), Sony EX12ip (which sells for around 10 bucks in the grocery stores by my house...splashy treble is their main downfall), and both the J+- Bass Buds and Wooden Earbuds (which are a whopping 3 dollars), among others. None of these options hold a candle to the Honor when it comes to build quality though, or their visual design. The packaging on most is a joke in comparison as well.

  
 With the Honor, I don't like how they devolve into a mess of noise on complicated tracks, the fit is poor (for me) because of the low insertion depth, the microphonics and shortness of the cable are annoying. Try listening to Muse's 'I Belong to You' and tell me where the sax is in the last 40 seconds of the song? It's there for a brief period, and disappears once Bellamy comes back. That's not acceptable...sorry. Instrument separation is lacking, and metal is painfully disappointing to listen to. Even EDM is pretty hit or miss.

  
 I did also tip roll with everything in my inventory to try and improve things, but due to the short nozzle and large housing almost nothing in my collection fits properly. Complys (t400 I think) provided the best fit, but dulled the treble too much for my tastes. UE100 tips fit, but a small bore does the Honor no favors. I settled on the tips I use on the Penon IEM (no idea what they originally came with) as they seal better than the stock tips which tend to slide out, and sound indistinguishable.

  
 I've only had a few days with them, which is why I was going to hold off on putting down my impressions; I wanted to give them a fair shake, and still will. However, since you felt like dropping The Dude on ma ballz, I hope you are happy with some more in depth, early impressions. Maybe the above will change, but I've never run into an IEM that does a full about-face after additional play time. I hope they do, because I actually like them despite their auditory folleys. As of right this very moment, for something I would use to enjoy music, they don't cut it. But they do look and feel awesome....seriously. Buy a pair and tell me they do not feel SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive than they are. Heck, you may even enjoy everything else about them too.

  
 Sorry for being so harsh on them Wokei. I don't regret the purchase, not one bit, and thank you for pointing them out but they're not the right product for me. I know others will love them though (as you can see on pg 479), and still feel they are a solid pick in their price range. But, they aren't giant killers for me.

  
 As originally stated, I'll post final impressions later.


----------



## leobigfield

How they compare to the KZ ED, GK and other $10 options? Any thoughts?


----------



## yalper

b9scrambler said:


> Penon IEM (by a wide margin, even with the midbass bloat)


 
 I love listening them especially outside, low volume listening is excellent with them, when you turn the volume up mid bass becomes uncontrolled and annoying


----------



## B9Scrambler

leobigfield said:


> How they compare to the KZ ED, GK and other $10 options? Any thoughts?


 

 Haven't tried anything from KZ yet...probably won't this year either  . What is the GK?


----------



## twister6

b9scrambler said:


> .....
> Sorry for being so harsh on them Wokei. I don't regret the purchase, not one bit, and thank you for pointing them out but they're not the right product for me. I know* others will love them though (as you can see on pg 479)*, and still feel they are a solid pick in their price range. But, they aren't giant killers for me.


 

 Well, my main point of reference was Pistons and first impression was relative to that price range.  I had my fair share of $10-$15 in-ears I got in the past from dx.com and relative to all that - Honor sounded clear.  But it doesn't stand up to all other $35-$60 IEMs we discuss in this thread.  They are not necessary a giant killer, but in comparison to other stuff I auditioned (don't have any KZ stuff, btw), I was very impressed with a sound, build, and packaging.  Honestly, haven't spent any time reviewing or listening to these, just gave it to my wife to use with her phone.
  
 YMMV, it's matter of personal taste and opinion, so there is no right or wrong answer   Like for example, I can't stand Penon IEM lol!!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

yalper said:


> I love listening them especially outside, low volume listening is excellent with them, when you turn the volume up mid bass becomes uncontrolled and annoying


 

 Tried some tips with a slightly larger bore than stock. It doesn't completely correct the issue, but it helps. The bore of the ones I use are exactly the size of the nozzle opening.
  
 Ex. first in line are JVC standard, then the mid-bore I use, and finally Penon stock.
  


 Hope it helps.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I put my large TF10 tips on my T1e, and wow! Controlled and balanced, but the well defined and present bass is still there, just not as forward. Getting more details out of it. Now I'm looking forward to comparing the sound when my JVC spiral dots arrive this week.


----------



## altrunox

Oh schiit! It has arrived!
 After 3 months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I really liked the transparent eartips, the others are horrible, IMO.
 Fitting is good, not better than the VSD3S, but they are comfortable and has a nice isolation.


----------



## vlenbo




----------



## indieman

That's the c5? Wow it's sexy


----------



## Netforce

vlenbo said:


>


 
 10/10
  
 Didn't pull the trigger on one last month but certainly have not ruled out getting one.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

TF 10 tips on T1e. So sexxxy yo!


----------



## IEMagnet02

altrunox said:


> Oh schiit! It has arrived!
> After 3 months
> 
> 
> ...


 
 very nice! the left side is the VSD3??


----------



## IEMagnet02

altrunox said:


> Oh schiit! It has arrived!
> After 3 months
> 
> 
> ...


 
  so very nice! so are the ones on the left the VSD3?
  
 I love the B3. I got them soon after @bhazard broke them here on this thread. Still one of my favorite IEMs. Though I'm currently a Zero Audio Tenore, Doppio, and Singolo lover. Along with my H3 and Ostry, the best of the budget best.


----------



## IEMagnet02

vlenbo said:


>


 
 I need to get me one of those C5. I bet this with the X1 or X5 would be AWESOMESAUCE?!


----------



## IEMagnet02

houseofdoom said:


>


 
 Nice! I got those tips too. I had the TF10 three different times. I sold them when i got my UE customs. Those TTPOD dual dynamics sure look great and sexy indeed.  How do they compare to the KEF M200? the fit? I remember the OM Audio IEP was all the rage when I was last here. Those long died on me, but they were a really good hybrid.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> 10/10
> 
> Didn't pull the trigger on one last month but certainly have not ruled out getting one.




Yeah I think I'm getting one of those in the next two weeks. Buying my Dap first.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

iemagnet02 said:


> Nice! I got those tips too. I had the TF10 three different times. I sold them when i got my UE customs. Those TTPOD dual dynamics sure look great and sexy indeed.  How do they compare to the KEF M200? the fit? I remember the OM Audio IEP was all the rage when I was last here. Those long died on me, but they were a really good hybrid.




I wasn't a fan of the recessed mids on the TF10. Good treble and bass though. Didn't have the KEF long enough to make a comparison. They didn't fit. I know the T1e fits perfectly with the TF10 tips, with gorgeously detailed and balanced sound. They da kings of budget-fi IMHO! 

never heard of the OM audio IEM.


----------



## altrunox

iemagnet02 said:


> so very nice! so are the ones on the left the VSD3?


 
  
 Nope, they`re both the B3.
 VSD3S down.


----------



## benandfaith

Can someone recommend a DAC/AMP or a sound card for my home office PC setup?
  
 Currently using my FiiO E07k and wanting something more 'substantial' (in size/sound quality) while I'm at my desk. Any recommendations for around US$100 (or under)?
  
 The hardest HP/IEMs I need to drive are Takstar Pro 80 and Havi Pro 1 (original) - i.e. not too difficult to drive


----------



## B9Scrambler

twister6 said:


> Well, my main point of reference was Pistons and first impression was relative to that price range.  I had my fair share of $10-$15 in-ears I got in the past from dx.com and relative to all that - Honor sounded clear.  But it doesn't stand up to all other $35-$60 IEMs we discuss in this thread.  They are not necessary a giant killer, but in comparison to other stuff I auditioned (don't have any KZ stuff, btw), I was very impressed with a sound, build, and packaging.  Honestly, haven't spent any time reviewing or listening to these, just gave it to my wife to use with her phone.
> 
> 
> 
> YMMV, it's matter of personal taste and opinion, so there is no right or wrong answer   Like for example, I can't stand Penon IEM lol!!!


 

 A ton of my IEMs are in the 20 and under price range or they started higher and I bought them when the price dropped, so I have quite a few to compare the Honor to. Many are from brand names like Panasonic, Marley, Sony, JVC, etc. and tend to sell based on name alone, not sound quality. Like you I was impressed with the build and packaging of the Honor (still am....those two aspects are very impressive) but I just can't get past the congested sound.

  
 After posting my 'expanded' impressions, I listened to them for about two hours straight while doing yard work. They sound alright with ambient stuff (like BT's experimental albums) and decent with less layered/complicated music, but as soon as it gets busy they start to lag. Maybe mine are defective, or my sources (Nexus S, Moto G, Asus G73 laptop) don't pair very well. I like them, I just don't think they sound as good as they could especially given that I have cheaper IEMs that, imo sound better, or at the very least more engaging.

  
 I can see why people don't like the Penon. That bass can smother something fierce :s. I still like them though because their design is interesting, the in-line mic works well, and they can sound great, just not with everything, lol. The Honor nail those first two points, but I haven't found any genre, or individual song for that matter, that they excel with. Still have time though....they're in my ears right now playing; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CshveWpe5QA&list=UUJs_XNtU-NsTN2Fk2utkebg


----------



## nino9

benandfaith said:


> Can someone recommend a DAC/AMP or a sound card for my home office PC setup?
> 
> Currently using my FiiO E07k and wanting something more 'substantial' (in size/sound quality) while I'm at my desk. Any recommendations for around US$100 (or under)?
> 
> The hardest HP/IEMs I need to drive are Takstar Pro 80 and Havi Pro 1 (original) - i.e. not too difficult to drive


 
  
 If you are not too fussy about technicalities, try the Fostex PC-100USB. It is only 16/48 but very musical, IMHO better than Fiio e10k and about half the price. Good weight too on the desk. It installed in Win7 and 8, and can drive Senn HD600 to satisfying level.
  
 I bought it refurbished at $35, but you can buy new at around $50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251509807714
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AAOBXDE


----------



## twister6

benandfaith said:


> Can someone recommend a DAC/AMP or a sound card for my home office PC setup?
> 
> Currently using my FiiO E07k and wanting something more 'substantial' (in size/sound quality) while I'm at my desk. Any recommendations for around US$100 (or under)?
> 
> The hardest HP/IEMs I need to drive are Takstar Pro 80 and Havi Pro 1 (original) - i.e. not too difficult to drive


 
  
 Hands down FiiO E10k ($76) - LOVE IT!!!!!!!  You can probably find better quality stuff over $100, but this is my favorite usb DAC/AMP right now to use with my laptop.


----------



## leobigfield

b9scrambler said:


> Haven't tried anything from KZ yet...probably won't this year either  . What is the GK?




Sorry it's kz-gr 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1987291707.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## B9Scrambler

leobigfield said:


> Sorry it's kz-gr
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1987291707.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail




Those have a good look to 'em. Interest peaked. KZ huh.....


----------



## Wokei

B9Scrambler...no worry mate about Huawei iem review....it's your opinion and me respect it...Cheers


----------



## leobigfield

Some comments on Aliexpress says that on kz-gr you can change the nozzle to tune the sound. The red nozzle makes the sound crisper whereas the black has bigger bass. Also there is a comment that someone compare it to a Sennheiser IE-4. Someone here knows it?


----------



## Arty McGhee

leobigfield said:


> Some comments on Aliexpress says that on kz-gr you can change the nozzle to tune the sound. The red nozzle makes the sound crisper whereas the black has bigger bass. Also there is a comment that someone compare it to a Sennheiser IE-4. Someone here knows it?


 
 i have these
 the black ones sound good nice bass crisp highs
 not too v shaped 
 the red ones,
 not so much pretty good


----------



## leobigfield

This guy has made small reviews on many of the KZ's 
  
 http://www.xtremeplace.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=168738.0
  
 I'm really getting tempted by them...


----------



## SymphonyX7

leobigfield said:


> This guy has made small reviews on many of the KZ's
> 
> http://www.xtremeplace.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=168738.0
> 
> I'm really getting tempted by them...


 
 Oh wow. Now I'm interested in getting the ED3 and CKW-Pro. Too bad I don't see the CKW-Pro being sold on the official KZ store on AliExpress. I just hope the ANV I ordered sounds just like the CKW-Pro.


----------



## Netforce

Tried my kz gr again, been a while since I gave them a listen. Not liking the black nozzle, bass is bit bloated and sound sig becomes quite dark. Red nozzle is decent, bass is settled down and treble comes out again. Put in the kz edse also clarity is a rather improved, bass quantity is still quite a handful and honestly a bit too much quantity for me. Build is still impressive between the two.


----------



## Shawn71

T-PEOS h-150 triple hybrids.......but this time single BA and dual dynmics!

http://www.mp4nation.net/t-peos-h-150-3-way-hybrid-earphones


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> T-PEOS h-150 triple hybrids.......but this time single BA and dual dynmics!
> 
> http://www.mp4nation.net/t-peos-h-150-3-way-hybrid-earphones




Appreantly they were a limited run, word from T-Peos was that anyway. I was told they sound very good though. (but that was also said by T-Peos)


----------



## benandfaith

nino9 said:


> If you are not too fussy about technicalities, try the Fostex PC-100USB. It is only 16/48 but very musical, IMHO better than Fiio e10k and about half the price. Good weight too on the desk. It installed in Win7 and 8, and can drive Senn HD600 to satisfying level.


 


twister6 said:


> Hands down FiiO E10k ($76) - LOVE IT!!!!!!!  You can probably find better quality stuff over $100, but this is my favorite usb DAC/AMP right now to use with my laptop.


 
 Thanks for the suggestions.
  
 nino9: could you please elaborate on why you found the PC-100USB better than the E10K?
  
 twister6: by any chance have you compared the E10k to the E07k?


----------



## nino9

benandfaith said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> nino9: could you please elaborate on why you found the PC-100USB better than the E10K?


 
  
 To my ears the PC-100 is more musical. E-10K is more detailed though. My local Jaben store carries them, thus I could try them.
 I also have the old E10, and back then I am prepared to buy the E-10K, before trying the PC-100.
  
 I am buying the PC-100 again now, as I gave mine to a friend.


----------



## Pastapipo

Another day, another Xiaomi Piston version.
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-new_version_xiaomi_piston_headphone_available_in_silver-6220.html


----------



## Balor NG

Greetings!

  
 Since my old trusty Westone 1 broke (the sound nozzle snapped off, and repair attempt was unsuccessful), I'm a in market for a new IEM.
 I've already bought Westone 3... and in a few month they lost sound in one ear almost completely. Bugger.
 Anyway, I'm done with expensive stuff, and I see that now there are many very good chinese-made IEMS in 30-50 price range - I am willing to spend this much.

  
 I am not unfamilliar with good sound - I've had triple.fis (sold them - too bulky, but loved the sound), abovementioned westones and an assortment of over-ear headphones like Senn HD-600, Ultrasone 2500 and 650, etc.
 While I managed with westone 1 for almost 6 years, I never liked their sound much (westone 3 much better, but see above). However, I had custom acrullic tips made for them, and love the comport and extremely secure fit (though over the years my ears (heh) changed chape a bit and the fit is not as 'glovelike', but still much better then any silicone tip).
 I am mostly be using it for my long-distance biking trips (many hours on end, sometimes days, mostly out of towns, so safety is not an issue - well, it is, but for other reasons and lack of headphones will not save me in that case, heh), and general mobile usage, with Sansa Clip Zip. Definitely no mobile amps in my case.

  
 So, my priorities:


  
 Must be small, flush fit, provide VERY good isolation (not vented - otherwise wind roaring in my ears will drown out any music), fit under a biking helmet easily, over-ear cable that does not freeze (Russian winters, you know).

  
 Preferably westone/shure like narrow nozzles, so I can use my old custom tips, but I suspect this is a dead standard, unfortunately... so, something that has similarly secure fit, I'm willing to pay extra for some tips - I liked the triple flanges from Westone 3, untill they lost their shape and isolation. (Is there a way to restore them? Or just buy some new aftermarket ones?)

  
 I am willing to make some sacrifices with sound to achieve long wear comfort and durability - but not worse than Westone 1.

  
 So far I've got my eyes on SoundMAGIC E30, I've seen them recommended for similar reasons (sports/ergonomics).
 Perhaps someone can point me at something better?


----------



## Wokei

Balor NG...you can't go wrong with E30 for your usage requirement...they are super comfy


----------



## Balor NG

You have them? How well do they isolate?
  
 Also noted those:
  
 MEElectronics Sport-Fi M6
  
 Looks good, but how well do they sound and isolate, anyone familliar with those?


----------



## Wokei

balor ng said:


> You have them? How well do they isolate?
> 
> Also noted those:
> 
> ...




Pretty good ...as usual tip rolling for best fit and isolation is pretty good imho...me wear them for biking too...but at very very low volume...haha


----------



## Shawn71

balor ng said:


> Greetings!
> 
> So, my priorities:
> 
> ...




Meelec M6 & Vsonic VSD3/3S...both are native over the ear design...M6 is cheaper than 3/3S....take a look for urself....both best for ur purpose.....with your budget...M6 tips are considered universals (meaning they fit most of the IEMs in the market and better iolation) and comes with tri-flanges if that interests you,vsonic comes with good sock tips as well,along with a good bi-flange and a foamie....both are bang for the buck kings and vsonic excels in soundstage,detail etc....some trade-offs here and there but both are good on their own....like M6 comes with tri-flange,clam shell and the shells (er pieces) that fits most ears,on the other hand,3/3S comes with mem foam tips,velvet pouch,and the shell is little big for some and might have some fit issues, besides their sound....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

balor ng said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh come on guys. I know you're trying to save the guy money, and give solid advice, but the guy has owned the Westone 1, Westone 3, and TF10. The E30 is NOT going to provide adequate sound quality for soneone with that type of equipment. That's like recommending the Piston or Philips 3590 to someone who has the Sony H3 or JVC FX850. My suggestion would be the VSonic VSD3 or Ostry KC06a. Especially since the Vsd3 or VSD3s was tuned to match similar to Westone. Good luck my new friend!


----------



## altrunox

A really trusty reviewer in Brazil prefers the SHE3590 sound than the JVC FX850 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But I guess the VSD3 is a good idea or any other negative fitting IEM.


----------



## yalper

A (kind of) trusty reviewer in Turkey prefers(ed) Sony MH650 (modded) sound than the JVC FX700 3 years ago too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.techno-fi.net/forum/konu/sony-mh650-vs-jvc-fx700-%C5%9Eok-edici-f-p.3953/


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I prefer the sound of a fan to the sound of silence.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

One thing I have to add..after doing the filter removal mod and fitting my Pistons with the TTPOD white tips, these things sound like a completely different phone! The bass is less boomy and more controlled, and the overall warmth and tonality of the sound is more pleasing! Also I modded the Sony EX58V, and those are also sounding much more competent with hybrid tips.


----------



## SymphonyX7

houseofdoom said:


> I prefer the sound of a fan to the sound of silence.


 
 I prefer Ke$ha and Nicki Minaj to Mariah Carey and Whitney Houston.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 jk. I'm not that tasteless.


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello,any new reviews or comparisons to Sidy DM3???
  
 I cant wait for my package to arrive in about 2 weeks,im a little anxious...


----------



## peter123

KC06 isn't really an option since isolation is of concern.

One of the vsd3 siblings sounds like a good suggestion though.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Oh come on guys. I know you're trying to save the guy money, and give solid advice, but the guy has owned the Westone 1, Westone 3, and TF10. The E30 is NOT going to provide adequate sound quality for soneone with that type of equipment. That's like recommending the Piston or Philips 3590 to someone who has the Sony H3 or JVC FX850. My suggestion would be the VSonic VSD3 or Ostry KC06a. Especially since the Vsd3 or VSD3s was tuned to match similar to Westone. Good luck my new friend!




:rolleyes: well did you see his budget?and his needs? He needs an iem bet 30-50, so I recommended those 2,under his budget, tho hes coming from westone, tf10 etc...

Kc06/a are beyond his.....

Btw,dont conclude anything with its price,in the very first hand,just a friendly word....


----------



## Wokei

houseofdoom said:


> Oh come on guys. I know you're trying to save the guy money, and give solid advice, but the guy has owned the Westone 1, Westone 3, and TF10. The E30 is NOT going to provide adequate sound quality for soneone with that type of equipment. That's like recommending the Piston or Philips 3590 to someone who has the Sony H3 or JVC FX850. My suggestion would be the VSonic VSD3 or Ostry KC06a. Especially since the Vsd3 or VSD3s was tuned to match similar to Westone. Good luck my new friend!




Aaaaaah....pointless


----------



## mochill

Ordered the aluminum pistons with Kevlar cable and fever wire ... DHL shipping total equal $43.99


----------



## MuZo2

May be he can get XE800 , I think there were 6 left for 50$


----------



## HouseOfDoom

symphonyx7 said:


> I prefer Ke$ha and Nicki Minaj to Mariah Carey and Whitney Houston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL I wouldn't hold it against you.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> KC06 isn't really an option since isolation is of concern.
> 
> One of the vsd3 siblings sounds like a good suggestion though.




+1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> :rolleyes: well did you see his budget?and his needs? He needs an iem bet 30-50, so I recommended those 2,under his budget, tho hes coming from westone, tf10 etc...
> 
> Kc06/a are beyond his.....
> 
> Btw,dont conclude anything with its price,in the very first hand,just a friendly word....




Forgive me if I came off as rude. Not my intent. You make a lot of sense. I missed his mentioning a budget of $30-50. My bad.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

wokei said:


> Aaaaaah....pointless




Pointless? Like 90% of the comments and gifs you flood this thread with? Yeah...

Me likey you likey jokey kekeke Earwax


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Forgive me if I came off as rude. Not my intent. You make a lot of sense. I missed his mentioning a budget of $30-50. My bad.




Err.....No, you are good....not rude,take it easy......oh you forgot the helmet... his another purpose  jk....


----------



## Hisoundfi

I second the e30, it's the most flush fitting iem mentioned. 

The new vsd3 and vsd3s might edge the e30 out in Sq IMHO, but it's not by much, not to mention that this is a hobby of preference. People who prefer a flatter signature might prefer the e30.

It seems like this thread is becoming a place where people are beginning to "call people out" and take cheap shots at people's integrity just for participating... 

Not cool

This thread (which by the way I feel is the BEST thread on head fi) was started by unbiased people who just wanted to learn about and familiarize themselves with new products. 

I think it's up to the person who's reading the posts to determine the legitimacy of it. I've read this thread and many others long enough to realize who's full of it and who's not. Calling someone out isn't insulting them, it's making a fool of yourself if you choose to do so. 

For many of us this thread is a enjoyable hobby. It's FUN. If it gets to the point that we need to insult people on a public forum, maybe some of the people on here should sell their gear and start a new hobby like cage fighting lol.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> It seems like this thread is becoming a place where people are beginning to "call people out" and take cheap shots at people's integrity just for participating...
> 
> Not cool
> 
> ...


 
  
 +11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Leo888

hisoundfi said:


> I second the e30, it's the most flush fitting iem mentioned.
> 
> The new vsd3 and vsd3s might edge the e30 out in Sq IMHO, but it's not by much, not to mention that this is a hobby of preference. People who prefer a flatter signature might prefer the e30.
> 
> ...




+2. 

Respect plus understanding we are a diverse group of individuals with differences but with a common intetest.

Chilled out and enjoy the diversity of thoughts from different individual's POV. 

Cheers.


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> Hello,any new reviews or comparisons to Sidy DM3???
> 
> I cant wait for my package to arrive in about 2 weeks,im a little anxious...


Dm3 is very warm, borderline basshead, musical, and has treble that is easy on the ears. 

They are a beast for hip hop, ed3 and pop music. The isolation is as good as the tenore IMHO, and the tuning makes them GREAT for commuting.


----------



## Hisoundfi

BTW, as twister said, wide bore aftermarket tips are a necessity with the dm3.

I was using Sony hybrids and the narrow bore made them sound really congested


----------



## Salmonelas

@Hisoundfi thanks for reply.What do you think about metal or alt rock,are they sound any good in comparison to Vsd3 or Havis?


----------



## Hisoundfi

salmonelas said:


> @Hisoundfi thanks for reply.What do you think about metal or alt rock,are they sound any good in comparison to Vsd3 or Havis?


IMHO Havi and vsd are superior. That doesn't mean that you will feel the same. 

For rock and alternative I like lots of extension and detail on the top end and the dm3 doesn't seem to have that much from what I hear.


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> @Hisoundfi thanks for reply.What do you think about metal or alt rock,are they sound any good in comparison to Vsd3 or Havis?




If me may add ...cheaper alternative for metal n alt rock ...check out KZ EDSE ...under 10 $ with built quality comparable to Havi ...cheers


----------



## Salmonelas

hisoundfi said:


> IMHO Havi and vsd are superior. That doesn't mean that you will feel the same.
> 
> For rock and alternative I like lots of extension and detail on the top end and the dm3 doesn't seem to have that much from what I hear.



Np,after 7 IEMs in the last 4 months its time for a miss purchase.


----------



## Hisoundfi

BTW guys, I'm willing to trade an iem or pay cash for a bottle of Hong Thong Whiskey. If anyone can pull this off or is interested lmk. 

Is it even legal to mail alcohol?

Jkjk


----------



## Salmonelas

wokei said:


> If me may add ...cheaper alternative for metal n alt rock ...check out KZ EDSE ...under 10 $ with built quality comparable to Havi ...cheers



Yeah i read about them but already have enough IEMs,B6 will be my last for at least a year,if it sounds better then B3 offcourse.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I thought I was done for a while, now I hear about the b6,and the dgs200... 

Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## 1clearhead

The DGS200's sounds very interesting. Wonder what type of sound signature they're going to provide.


----------



## IEMagnet02

can't we all just get along?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I just bought the Fiio X1, Havi B3 Pro 1 (again), and the Topping NX1 amp. This will go along with my TTPOD T1e and Zero Audio Doppio phones. This should cover me for another month or two?


----------



## Balor NG

Wow, I starting a flame war certrainly wasn't my intent. Sorry if my request was vague or something, English is not my first language, obviously.
  
 Anyway, I might stretch my budget to about 80-100$ (tops) to cover two pairs - one for 'general walking about while enjoying music', including public transport (not sport-related activities, where flush, secure fit and isolation are not so important, so I might as well concentrate on sound quality) and one for biking/running/working out. Perhaps even swimming - but last I checked, swimming headphones and players are still either way out of my budget, or simply inadequate.
  
 By the way, Westone 1 is by no means good sounding IEM, they are bested even by stock Sony earbuds (they sound surprisingly good, tho, if lacking detail) MH650c that came with my Acro S (I am using those for now). Medium plugs result in a rather good fit, even - but I hate 'earbud' design (cannot use 'over-ear') due to cable microphonics and tentency to pull them out of my ears even by a slight tug.
  
 TTPOD T1E dual-driver sounds like the best bang for buck  (36$ at DX, compared for ~$60 for Havi/Ostry and with sound that is if not similar in signature, but similar is quality) - I guess I'll take those as 'hi-fi' ones. I don't mind bass-heavy, just not overpowering and I hate sibiliance.
 By the way, I mostly listed to melodic black/death metal, think Fleshgod Apocalypse, Necrophobic and Amon Amarth and post metal. Some classics and atmospheric, too, if mood strikes me.
  
 So, sound quality aside, I still on the fence with IEM for isolation, fitting and durability.
  
 Right now I consider getting:
*MEElectronics Sport-Fi S6P *(I like modular cable... great price, too, 20$ on meelec ebay store. Not sure about sound quality, I hope it is not worse them Westone 1) for 20$
*Soundmagic Sound Magic E30 *(generally recommended here) for 30$
  
 And what about XE800? Last I've checked, they go for about 150$... except for 20$ obvoious (and stated as such) knockoffs. There are 'real versions' for 50$ somewhere?
 Also, given the moving nozzle and ports - would they isolate well and keep water out? I have to cycle in the rain sometimes, and sweat heavily. Also I really don't like the 'Apple-friendly' design... stupid, I know, but this is important for me .
  
 Also, what about 2-mm nozzle IEMs in my budget range? I would really like to keep my custom tips, master that made them for me is not avalable any more .


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> BTW guys, I'm willing to trade an iem or pay cash for a bottle of Hong Thong Whiskey. If anyone can pull this off or is interested lmk.
> 
> Is it even legal to mail alcohol?
> 
> Jkjk




Apparently yes ..can be purchased online ..link 


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Hong-Thong-Thai-Whiskey-350ml-35-Vol-/161434187


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Balor NG, the TTPOD T1e is a superb IEM. You just can't go wrong with it.


----------



## IEMagnet02

That's a sweet set up HOD! I had the *Havi B3* right after *bhazard* got them. i went strictly on my respect for bhazard's ear and opinion. I still love them to this day. They are the *BEST sub $100* IEM's on the planet! i usually alternate between them and the *ZA Tenore*, when i want a darker more musical listening experience. i also still love the *Xaiomi Pistons!* When modded and paired with *JVC spiral dot tips*, they are IMHO the best sub $50.00 "musical" IEM. Yes there are technically better options, but not musically after the mod. I use my *Sony NWZ-ZX1 *as my main DAP with my *Fiio E07 Andes* to power it all. Btw...mochill..how ya been? Still collecting IEM's by the dozens?


----------



## Ap616

Those are some pretty good sub-100 options in general right there imo. I like the Havi B3 for it's brighter balance and neutrality with great detail(w/ NX1) for certain genres. Then Tenore for a warmer, darker balanced earphone with more sub-bass. Then the T1-E is great for all-around fun. You should get them to replace your Pistons with 
 Then the Yamaha HPH-200 is my only HP, which I love for home listening. It's like a T1-E with a little less bass, a hair brighter upper mids and highs, and a bigger, airier soundstage.


----------



## Netforce

balor ng said:


> Wow, I starting a flame war certrainly wasn't my intent. Sorry if my request was vague or something, English is not my first language, obviously.
> 
> Anyway, I might stretch my budget to about 80-100$ (tops) to cover two pairs - one for 'general walking about while enjoying music', including public transport (not sport-related activities, where flush, secure fit and isolation are not so important, so I might as well concentrate on sound quality) and one for biking/running/working out. Perhaps even swimming - but last I checked, swimming headphones and players are still either way out of my budget, or simply inadequate.
> 
> ...


 
 The ttpod t1-e are fantastic value for their price. Getting the right fit and finding the right tips is usually what turns people off from these. That or they expected fully and thick basshead levels of bass. Otherwise be aware they have a rather large housing. I still love my havi more and would say I like the t1e tad more than my ostry kc06a for being less recessed in the mids.
  
 The s6p is a nice and good choice, I like my m6 and don't find anything particularly wrong with them minus some driver flex but never really pull them out to listen as I just have plenty of other iems.
  
 The e30 are my general and daily use beater iems, with sony hyrbid tips they just simply rock. For either use at the gym, taking a run, or walking around campus these are my go to throw in my bag pair.
  
 The XE800 have been my favorite pair as of late, their bass just extends so nice and low. They have been giving me a nice experience with edm lately. Build quality is iffy, I swear this cable is apple earbud level of quality so they don't inspire confidence at that level. Also they are dual vented which is great for bass, bad for isolation. Water I have no idea, I'm living in an drought area lol~ Also they are available for $50 on taobao, got to get them with service that will order it then forward it to you like mistertao who charges a little for their service and shipping, came out to $60 for me.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083


----------



## mochill

Yes I'm still collecting iem , I love technology


----------



## mochill

I just ordered the new revision of the xiaomi pistons in aluminum


----------



## RedJohn456

mochill said:


> I just ordered the new revision of the xiaomi pistons in aluminum


 

 oh nice! Where did you order them?


----------



## Hisoundfi

IEMagnet02 made it 9 posts and got banned... I wonder what for?


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> IEMagnet02 made it 9 posts and got banned... I wonder what for?




Maybe he was not allowed to be back yet......


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> @IEMagnet02 made it 9 posts and got banned... I wonder what for?


 
 He was LanceP11, IEMagnet01, IEMagnet, KillboyPowerhed, FredSavage, BuddyGuy1
  
 Basically he constantly ban evades and gets banned again as a result. Probably not cool with the rules to talk about banned people so best to move on.


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> @IEMagnet02 made it 9 posts and got banned... I wonder what for?


 
  
 +


peter123 said:


> Maybe he was not allowed to be back yet......


 
 +
  


netforce said:


> He was LanceP11, IEMagnet01, IEMagnet, KillboyPowerhed, FredSavage, BuddyGuy1
> 
> Basically he constantly ban evades and gets banned again as a result. Probably not cool with the rules to talk about banned people so best to move on.


 
 long story short.
  
 Do not bother yourselves about it. I'm not trying to be rude here, but there have been conflicts in the past, and I will just say it is the same as the volatile relationships that were displayed in this thread itself.
  
 Which btw did piss me off a bit. I thought EncoreAC was the last person to cause a commotion with clearhead, but apparently something else happened when some of us were offline. No more fights please.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So that IEMagnet got banned? Oh well, he seemed nice enough. Anyways I'm moving on. I can't wait to get the X1 in on Monday! I hope its a solid step up from my Sansa Fuze and iPhone 6? It says it runs on a single PCM5142 DAC chip. Again hopefully it's better than my Sansa or iPhone DAC chip?


----------



## sujitsky

houseofdoom said:


> So that IEMagnet got banned? Oh well, he seemed nice enough. Anyways I'm moving on. I can't wait to get the X1 in on Monday! I hope its a solid step up from my Sansa Fuze and iPhone 6? It says it runs on a single PCM5142 DAC chip. Again hopefully it's better than my Sansa or iPhone DAC chip?


 
  
 I am listening to my X1 right now! it is (to my ears) DEFINITELY better than Sansa or iPhone . Also matches well with my e11 k2 amp


----------



## HouseOfDoom

sujitsky said:


> I am listening to my X1 right now! it is (to my ears) DEFINITELY better than Sansa or iPhone . Also matches well with my e11 k2 amp




Brotha, you have no idea how much you just amped me up! No pun intended! lol


----------



## mochill

http://www.ibuygou.com/p-new_version_xiaomi_piston_headphone_available_in_silver-6220.html

From there^


----------



## Charliemotta

Hey Mo, what is different from the 2.0 version, just the cable??    ...♫


----------



## mochill

It says different housing, upgraded cables and different tuning (??).... I will see if I like them. I express shipped it  .
I also see meizu has a new phone called mx4 with dual 4glte and 64gb option and new grade audio chip


----------



## Charliemotta

Cheaper than the 2.0...good price.


----------



## nehcrow

houseofdoom said:


> So that IEMagnet got banned? Oh well, he seemed nice enough. Anyways I'm moving on. I can't wait to get the X1 in on Monday! I hope its a solid step up from my Sansa Fuze and iPhone 6? It says it runs on a single PCM5142 DAC chip. Again hopefully it's better than my Sansa or iPhone DAC chip?


 
 Eh, you don't know the half of it...


----------



## RedJohn456

mochill said:


> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-new_version_xiaomi_piston_headphone_available_in_silver-6220.html
> 
> From there^


 
  
 Thanks Mochill! Hmm express shipping seems to cost as much as the headphones


----------



## mochill

I know I know


----------



## Charliemotta

Now he's IEMagnet02 since yesterday....he's a trickster.   ♫


----------



## The Dan of Steel

I was able to nab the clear T1E from dxsoul about an hour ago with the Halloween5 coupon they had for a total of $29.67. Seems coupon may not work anymore but if anyone is looking, give it a shot. Guess I'll also find out of their express shipping is in deed that.


----------



## solcrystal

the dan of steel said:


> I was able to nab the clear T1E from dxsoul about an hour ago with the Halloween5 coupon they had for a total of $29.67. Seems coupon may not work anymore but if anyone is looking, give it a shot. Guess I'll also find out of their express shipping is in deed that.


 
  
  I dunno about their 'express'.... I purchased stuff from dxsoul, and it still felt like it took the same amount of time as if I did an order from the original dx site.  Processing took the maximum 4 days, and the shipment took a bit more than the 7 days they say it will take.  Perhaps they only count business days when they give the time frames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (I still like purchasing from dx still, in any case.  And maybe I've been ordering during high traffic periods overseas, so yeah)


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio takes 7-15 days


----------



## lordsinister

Hello,
  
 For those who might be interested, I've posted my review of the T-Peos H-150 3Way Hybrid on the "T-Peos Appreciation and Discussion" and "T-Peos H-150???" threads.  This is my first review.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/718587/t-peos-appreciation-and-discussion-thread-updated-with-b-w/45#post_10948405
  
  
 Also, I got my TTPOD T1E Black last month and straight out of the box there was no sound from right ear so I'm waiting from my replacement except it will be the Transparent Crystal.
  
 This community is awesome!


----------



## Hisoundfi

lordsinister said:


> Hello,
> 
> For those who might be interested, I've posted my review of the T-Peos H-150 3Way Hybrid on the "T-Peos Appreciation and Discussion" and "T-Peos H-150???" threads.  This is my first review.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/718587/t-peos-appreciation-and-discussion-thread-updated-with-b-w/45#post_10948405
> ...


I like this guy!


----------



## lordsinister

Thanks Hisoundfi! Glad to hear!
  
 I've been following your posts and reviews, and they are excellent contributions to the Head-Fi community.  Almost purchased the SIDY DSG100 last month until I heard revision 2 will be available soon.  Can't wait....


----------



## Wokei

lordsinister...great review on the Tpeos H-150....as me owned Tpeos H100ii ..haha

Hisoundfi.....for those who dont know ....our friend .....me buddy here is getting married ..iirc 11th Oct ....should you be messing about here ......the big day is nigh .....hope you have a smashing day on your wedding .....


Cheers


----------



## nmatheis

lordsinister said:


> Hello,
> 
> For those who might be interested, I've posted my review of the T-Peos H-150 3Way Hybrid on the "T-Peos Appreciation and Discussion" and "T-Peos H-150???" threads.  This is my first review.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/718587/t-peos-appreciation-and-discussion-thread-updated-with-b-w/45#post_10948405
> ...




Thanks for posting the review. As a newer T-PEOS owner (Altone200), I was curious about the H-150. Doesn't sound like my preferred sound signature, so you just saved me some cash-money, my friend


----------



## DJScope

I bet some of you IEM fans will appreciate this little thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.fiio.net/products/index.aspx?ID=100000060421524&MenuID=105026001


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> lordsinister...great review on the Tpeos H-150....as me owned Tpeos H100ii ..haha
> 
> Hisoundfi.....for those who dont know ....our friend .....me buddy here is getting married ..iirc 11th Oct ....should you be messing about here ......the big day is nigh .....hope you have a smashing day on your wedding .....
> 
> ...


Thanks friend. Gotta get my head fi fix in before the big day lol. You guys aren't going to hear from me on the night of the 11th that's for sure!


----------



## solcrystal

hisoundfi said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > @lordsinister...great review on the Tpeos H-150....as me owned Tpeos H100ii ..haha
> ...


 
  
 Hehe, was there any way to sneak in some audio gear into the wedding gift registry list?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But anyways, congratulations on the upcoming nuptials!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (pretend that it's champagne instead xD )


----------



## HouseOfDoom

djscope said:


> I bet some of you IEM fans will appreciate this little thing!
> 
> http://www.fiio.net/products/index.aspx?ID=100000060421524&MenuID=105026001




I've seen the future of amps, and this amp is MINE!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

djscope said:


> I bet some of you IEM fans will appreciate this little thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 WOW. I WANT ONE.
 It looks like the DIY E12 with the interchangeable op-amps, though. I still really like the minimalist aesthetics there.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Thanks friend. Gotta get my head fi fix in before the big day lol. You guys aren't going to hear from me on the night of the 11th that's for sure!




We'll see about that, jk 

Good luck and enjoy the day!


----------



## peter123

thatbeatsguy said:


> WOW. I WANT ONE.
> It looks like the DIY E12 with the interchangeable op-amps, though. I still really like the minimalist aesthetics there.




Now I'm waiting for a comparison to the Cayin C5.............

Edit: does anyone know thee price on the E12A?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Now I'm waiting for a comparison to the Cayin C5.............
> 
> Edit: does anyone know thee price on the E12A?




Treeo is selling it for $230? So I'm gonna guess it's $200-230 when it gets wider release, so for me...NEXT!


----------



## Leo888

hisoundfi said:


> Thanks friend. Gotta get my head fi fix in before the big day lol. You guys aren't going to hear from me on the night of the 11th that's for sure!




Congrats to you and have a memorable day. Cheers to you.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Treeo is selling it for $230? So I'm gonna guess it's $200-230 when it gets wider release, so for me...NEXT!


 
 Hmm, that's pretty stiff. The original E12 is only $129 I belive. Makes me even more curious how it performs compared to the $169 C5


----------



## Hisoundfi

solcrystal said:


> Hehe, was there any way to sneak in some audio gear into the wedding gift registry list?  :wink_face:
> But anyways, congratulations on the upcoming nuptials!!!     (pretend that it's champagne instead xD )


Unfortunately I couldn't pull off registering at Penonaudio lmao


----------



## airomjosh

peter123 said:


> Now I'm waiting for a comparison to the Cayin C5.............
> 
> Edit: does anyone know thee price on the E12A?


 
 here in China it is sold 998 yuan, 130 yuan more expensive than Cayin C5
  
 I think, it is introductory price, regular price is 1598 yuan, so expect that after some time it will go back to its regular price
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.Jq6D5F&id=41577688904&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=


----------



## nmatheis

E12 IEM SE is more expensive but uses Muses02 opamp. Those of you who've engaged in opamp rolling know Muses aren't cheap, whereas the opa132 used in Cayin C5 is dirt cheap.


----------



## SymphonyX7

airomjosh said:


> here in China it is sold 998 yuan, 130 yuan more expensive than Cayin C5
> 
> I think, it is introductory price, regular price is 1598 yuan, so expect that after some time it will go back to its regular price
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.Jq6D5F&id=41577688904&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=


 
 OMG!!! We have someone here that's actually from China!

 I don't want to sound rude, but what brands are popular in China? You know, aside from brands like Vsonic.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Have anyone tried or heard of this amp? it's look nice so I was wondering if it sound good as well.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BLUE-BIRD-U3-headphone-portable-amplifier-HIFI-Exquis-class-Mini-A-headset-amp/1816574130.html


----------



## 1clearhead

djscope said:


> I bet some of you IEM fans will appreciate this little thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Well known and popular brand here in China.


----------



## nlse

what DAC with Amp has the best sound around 163 euro's/ 207 $ or lower?


----------



## peter123

nlse said:


> what DAC with Amp has the best sound around 163 euro's/ 207 $ or lower?




The Geek Out720 is being discontinued and can be had for $188 at the moment. Depending on freight cost and import duties it might be too expensive but worth checking out since it's a very good price for a extremely good product.


----------



## DJScope

1clearhead said:


> djscope said:
> 
> 
> > I bet some of you IEM fans will appreciate this little thing!
> ...


 
  
  
 Well know and popular brand all over the world in the audiophile community.


----------



## altrunox

So, who pulls the trigger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looks fantastic!




  




  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-ISK-SEM8-In-Ear-monitoring-Earphone-DJ-Music-Headphone-Wooden-Anti-Radiation-Protect-Ear/2028898807.html


----------



## Netforce

^ I want that damn case lol


----------



## Midgetguy

netforce said:


> ^ I want that damn case lol


 

 Totally with you haha. Wanna get one for each of us altrunox?


----------



## Shawn71

altrunox said:


> So, who pulls the trigger? :evil:
> 
> Looks fantastic!
> 
> ...



Will it sound like a $35 IEM at the min level and sings like times 3 priced IEMs at max, leaving behind $14 for the case,clam shell,tips?thats the question in my mind?.....h34r:


----------



## leobigfield

The headphones look like a toy but the case looks awesome!!


----------



## 1clearhead

I'll buy it just to have that case!


----------



## Exesteils

1clearhead said:


> I'll buy it just to have that case!




Me too. Holy crap that looks nice, the price alone is worth it for the accessories.


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> Me too. Holy crap that looks nice, the price alone is worth it for the accessories.




you mean $49 is worth JUST for the accessories?....:rolleyes:


----------



## Exesteils

shawn71 said:


> you mean $49 is worth JUST for the accessories?....:rolleyes:




To me it is, you could probably sell the earphones off for cheap if you don't like them, but that case looks way classier any ol' Pelican


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> To me it is, you could probably sell the earphones off for cheap if you don't like them, but that case looks way classier any ol' Pelican




yes it is indeed a different design (partition), to keep an IEM and a case (a nice clamsell case inside a hard case  )..... But the earphones, I know for sure it wont sound good,just me saying,no offense.....so its a free give away and no actual cost cld be had even fwiw.......for under $20 I wld invest on any pelic micro case and a nice brainwavz or any fancy woven clam shell case.....

 http://www.pelicanonline-ralphs.com/micro-case-2.htm

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_box_?k=earphone+case

but at the same time eager to see some impressions as well.....


----------



## Exesteils

shawn71 said:


> yes it is indeed a different design (partition), to keep an IEM and a case (a nice clamsell case inside a hard case  )..... But the earphones, I know for sure it wont sound good,just me saying,no offense.....so its a free give away and no actual cost cld be had even fwiw.......for under $20 I wld invest on any pelic micro case and a nice brainwavz or any fancy woven clam shell case.....
> 
> http://www.pelicanonline-ralphs.com/micro-case-2.htm
> 
> ...




Considering a Pelican 1050 here is about $45.... 

I'll take the case.


----------



## solcrystal

That looks like a pencil case I've seen in stores like Walmart.   You could probably whip up a similar setup with one of those + some trimmed block foam.  It'd be a fun arts & crafts project


----------



## Audiophile1811

Hey guys! I'm not sure if TTPOD has been popular on this thread recently but I just completed my T1 review and I'd thought I'd share it with you guys. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-high-fidelity-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone-transparent-white/reviews/11717
 It may not be the T1-E but that's the point - I wanted to provide a full review so everyone can get a sense of how they'd compare next to the very popular T1-E. I hope you guys like it! Thanks!


----------



## Netforce

solcrystal said:


> That looks like a pencil case I've seen in stores like Walmart.   You could probably whip up a similar setup with one of those + some trimmed block foam.  It'd be a fun arts & crafts project


 
 Man I would of looked so cool in school with that case. Or someone would have stole it pretty fast.
  


audiophile1811 said:


> Hey guys! I'm not sure if TTPOD has been popular on this thread recently but I just completed my T1 review and I'd thought I'd share it with you guys.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-high-fidelity-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone-transparent-white/reviews/11717
> It may not be the T1-E but that's the point - I wanted to provide a full review so everyone can get a sense of how they'd compare next to the very popular T1-E. I hope you guys like it! Thanks!


 
 Nice review! Love the pictures especially the last pic, I'll give it a read when I get a chance to compare them with the T1-E but my eyes are having difficulty staying open.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I receive my Havi B3 Pro 1 today, so I'm going to share my first review/comparo between them and my TTPOD T1e. This will be done using an amp and my iPhone 6. Wish I could use my X1, but that doesn't arrive until Monday. Might throw is my Doppio too, since that's a dual BA. Let's get ready to rumble!!!!


----------



## SanguineDrone

Hello, I'm in Beijing right now and I'm wondering if there are any good places to try/look at IEMs.
 I'm hoping I can find some Chinese IEMs with _excellent _bang for the buck ratios. Right now I'm using Vsonic VC02s, but I'm looking for something similar, but a little better.
 I made a recommendation help thread with some more specifics.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

sanguinedrone said:


> Hello, I'm in Beijing right now and I'm wondering if there are any good places to try/look at IEMs.
> I'm hoping I can find some Chinese IEMs with _excellent_ bang for the buck ratios. Right now I'm using Vsonic VC02s, but I'm looking for something similar, but a little better.
> I made a recommendation help thread with some more specifics.




That new retuned Xaiomi Piston 3.0 for a more balanced approach sounds interesting? mochill ordered a pair.


----------



## altrunox

So there`s a review here about the SEM6, the guy kjnd liked it, if this other one has the same level...
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/isk-sem6-in-ear-headphones
  
 And at least in the pictures the IEMs look well build, IMO. And the cable is gorgeous.
 But of course, the main point is the sound.
  
 If I get them, they should arrive in 3 or 4 month (brazilian custom service, schiit in everything and every possible way).
 No one who can get them in some weeks interested in buying one?


----------



## Pickaxe

I've read so many pages in this thread that I've gotten a headache.

 What would you guys would say are the best bang-for-the-buck IEMs with a microphone?


----------



## SymphonyX7

pickaxe said:


> I've read so many pages in this thread that I've gotten a headache.
> 
> What would you guys would say are the best bang-for-the-buck IEMs with a microphone?


 
 Anything from KZ. Just make sure the sound signature of the model you choose fits your taste. I would've said Pistons 2, but the KZ EDSE is just too similar and better at the same time.

 There's also the TTPod T1S which is basically a T1E with a microphone. Great if you want a dual driver IEM on the cheap.


----------



## peter123

symphonyx7 said:


> Anything from KZ. Just make sure the sound signature of the model you choose fits your taste. I would've said Pistons 2, but the KZ EDSE is just too similar and better at the same time.
> 
> There's also the TTPod T1S which is basically a T1E with a microphone. Great if you want a dual driver IEM on the cheap.


 
 IIRC @twister6 mentioned in his review of the T1S that it did not sound the same as the T1E so I would double check before purchasing.
  
 Agree on the KZ EDSE over the Pitsons.


----------



## nmatheis

symphonyx7 said:


> Anything from KZ. Just make sure the sound signature of the model you choose fits your taste. I would've said Pistons 2, but the KZ EDSE is just too similar and better at the same time.
> 
> 
> There's also the TTPod T1S which is basically a T1E with a microphone. Great if you want a dual driver IEM on the cheap.




Pretty sure T1-S is like T1 (*NOT T1-E*)...


----------



## ZapX629

pickaxe said:


> I've read so many pages in this thread that I've gotten a headache.
> 
> What would you guys would say are the best bang-for-the-buck IEMs with a microphone?


 

 That depends entirely on your sound preferences.


----------



## mochill

dm3 is blooming into an awesome flower


----------



## SymphonyX7

nmatheis said:


> Pretty sure T1-S is like T1 (*NOT T1-E*)...


 
  


peter123 said:


> IIRC @twister6 mentioned in his review of the T1S that it did not sound the same as the T1E so I would double check before purchasing.
> 
> Agree on the KZ EDSE over the Pitsons.


 
 My bad. But it's still a great IEM for the price if you value a more balanced sound, although to be honest the T1E is already pretty devoid on the low end.


----------



## peter123

My review of the Brainwavz S5 is up incase anyone is interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11719


----------



## 1clearhead

sanguinedrone said:


> Hello, I'm in Beijing right now and I'm wondering if there are any good places to try/look at IEMs.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I can find some Chinese IEMs with _excellent _bang for the buck ratios. Right now I'm using Vsonic VC02s, but I'm looking for something similar, but a little better.
> ...



 

Try "Zhongguancun" in Haidian District of Beijing China, it's across the street from New Oriental (or XDF) where I actually work at.

PM me ahead of time and I'll help you out.


----------



## Netforce

Finally got my honors today 






Build quality and packaging is certainly quite nice stuff. Probably going to do some tip rolling as seal on stock tips isn't doing to we'll with my ears.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> IIRC @twister6 mentioned in his review of the T1S that it did not sound the same as the T1E so I would double check before purchasing.
> 
> Agree on the KZ EDSE over the Pitsons.




Nice review Peter. For $99.00, especially nowadays, an IEM needs to sound like it's a $200-300 mid-fi/flagship IEM from Sony, JVC, or DUNU. This IEM sounds just like any other middle of the road IEM from 2-3 years ago at that price range.


----------



## Salmonelas

mochill said:


> dm3 is blooming into an awesome flower


 
 Hello, can you write mini review or comparison to others?Im waiting for mine to come...


----------



## twister6

salmonelas said:


> Hello, can you write mini review or comparison to others?Im waiting for mine to come...


 

 a better question if Mo put 100hrs or 200hrs on these


----------



## Salmonelas

If it sounds great i dont mind to burn them for 1000 hours


----------



## mochill

I put 40hrs atm and they are improving slow as do all biocell


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Nice review Peter. For $99.00, especially nowadays, an IEM needs to sound like it's a $200-300 mid-fi/flagship IEM from Sony, JVC, or DUNU. This IEM sounds just like any other middle of the road IEM from 2-3 years ago at that price range.




Thank you 

Yes, you're right about that. Pretty stiff competition in the sub $100 bracket these days. Good for us though


----------



## B9Scrambler

netforce said:


> Finally got my honors today
> 
> Build quality and packaging is certainly quite nice stuff. Probably going to do some tip rolling as seal on stock tips isn't doing to we'll with my ears.




Hope you like them!


----------



## nmatheis

symphonyx7 said:


> My bad. But it's still a great IEM for the price if you value a more balanced sound, although to be honest the T1E is already pretty devoid on the low end.




You're definitely entitled to your opinion about T1-E, but it certainly doesn't mesh well with reviews / impressions from the dedicated T1-E thread. It also doesn't mesh well with my experience eith T1-E.


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> I put 40hrs atm and they are improving slow as do all biocell


 
  
 I think I stopped at 25hrs, just too many other things I'm working on including other headphone reviews...  Btw, should be getting Don Scorpio DP-H1 for review (their Bass Colour + bluetooth receiver unit) http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-DP-H1 - bass colour by itself is $35, but here you can get the whole set for $39.90.  I know it's mostly for smartphones, thus getting this for review on xda-dev and androidforums, but they mentioned about doing some dsp sound adjustment inside of that bt receiver which is universal to use with any headphones.  Would be curious how much they reduce/enhance sound quality...  With Sony A17 and FiiO X7 supporting bluetooth wireless headphones, it's about time we start looking into some high quality wireless solutions 
  
 Btw, just noticed Penon also listed a new 3.5mm extension cable (under $10): http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=297 - what makes it stand out, they actually use quality OFC cable in there.  Such extension cables are great when you are listening to your music from desktop (like desktop computer on the floor), or connected to desktop amp, etc.  Funny how most of these I have seen use cheap cables, while these are higher quality for sure.


----------



## rontant

DT3 is my favorite for now.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twister6 said:


> I think I stopped at 25hrs, just too many other things I'm working on including other headphone reviews...  Btw, should be getting Don Scorpio DP-H1 for review (their Bass Colour + bluetooth receiver unit) http://penonaudio.com/DONSCORPIO-DP-H1 - bass colour by itself is $35, but here you can get the whole set for $39.90.  I know it's mostly for smartphones, thus getting this for review on xda-dev and androidforums, but they mentioned about doing some dsp sound adjustment inside of that bt receiver which is universal to use with any headphones.  Would be curious how much they reduce/enhance sound quality...  With Sony A17 and FiiO X7 supporting bluetooth wireless headphones, it's about time we start looking into some high quality wireless solutions
> 
> Btw, just noticed Penon also listed a new 3.5mm extension cable (under $10): http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=297 - what makes it stand out, they actually use quality OFC cable in there.  Such extension cables are great when you are listening to your music from desktop (like desktop computer on the floor), or connected to desktop amp, etc.  Funny how most of these I have seen use cheap cables, while these are higher quality for sure.




The Bass Colour is pretty decent. Have you tried the Velodyne VPulse to compare them to? Or is there anyone out there who has both? Just curious :}


----------



## twister6

b9scrambler said:


> The Bass Colour is pretty decent. Have you tried the Velodyne VPulse to compare them to? Or is there anyone out there who has both? Just curious :}


 
  
 I remember it was mentioned in this thread these are the same IEMs where Don Scorpio branched out into their own brand re-releasing it under "bass colour" model name.  Heard it supposed to be bass canons, will see I guess.  Though I mostly interested in that wireless adapter.  I have tested a few bt wireless adapters in the past, not a good experience since they reduce bandwidth significantly especially at the top end.  With wireless IEMs, I reviewed and tested Jaybird Blue Buds X, Plantronics Back Beat Go , Jabra ROX, and Meelecs latest Metro 2, plus other no-brand names.  They all focus on bass and need serious EQ to bring back mids and treble.  ROX had the best sound, but stupid design with those magnets.  Now I'm curious if DP-H1 improves the sound with their claim of "6 audio enhancements and correction", whatever that means


----------



## SanguineDrone

1clearhead said:


> sanguinedrone said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I'm in Beijing right now and I'm wondering if there are any good places to try/look at IEMs.
> ...



I've been to zhongguancun actually, I didn't see any iems? What floor?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

*Havi B3* vs *TTPOD T1e* vs *Zero Audio Doppio* vs *Zero Audio Tenore* vs *Modded Xaiomi Piston 2.0*




When I first set this up, my first real review, I was stoked because I figured I had a heated battle on my hands. Well, was I disappointed when I pitted a new pair of Havi B3 Pro 1 with about 3 hours of burn in against 4 other IEM's, each with well over 100 hours of burn in. The first two phones to drop out of the battle early were the Tenore and the modded Pistons. The Pistons were fit with TTPOD white tips, and the Tenore with medium sized Sony hybrid tips. The Pistons simply were no match for the B3. The only thing the Piston had over the B3 was a bit of bass bloat in comparison. The soundstage, imaging, timbre, highs and mids all went to the B3. The highs in the Pistons, though extension was better than the B3, sounded downright artificial by comparison. Bass clarity and speed went to the B3, despite the Piston owning a beryllium driver. Still, the modded Pistons, when working out, are an excellent beater pair of fun fun phones! 

The Tenore, though technically compete with the B3, with a similarly wide soundstage and imaging, fall flat when compared on the top end. The highs on the B3 have better extension, livelier timbre, and more clarity. Early roll off, which actuallly make the Tenore sound buttery smooth, and no sibilance whatsoever (there can be slight sibilance present on the B3), but this becomes an audible negative, because the music loses its excitement. The tenore are dark and detailed phones, with rich bass and ample soundstage, but does this mean they are fun or better than the B3? Not in my opinion. The Havi B3 simply sound better, and this was using my Fiio amp E11k amp and iphone 6 as the sources. So after the Pistons and Tenore...advantage B3.

Next comes the truly great disappointment. I grew to love the sound of the TTPOD T1e. The layering and buttery smooth bass that was both present but not bloated, and articulate. Then I played then side by side with the B3. I cringed. A/Bing the B3 and T1e, I was struck by how congested and artificial the TTPOD sounded next to the B3. It wasn't like the extension of the T1e was greater than the B3 or vice versa, but the imaging and soundstage on the B3 was just larger, with bass that was more complimentary and timbre that was right to the point....REAL SOUNDING! The mids were smoother than a babies bottom side on the B3, where the mids on the T1e, though not recessed as far as my ear can tell, just had a bit more grain to it. This graininess was a bit of a put off for me when pitted against the B3. Both of these are dual dynamic IEM's. The B3 a dual micro driver, and the T1e a dual bio cell driver. I think the smoothness of the B3, with that beautiful vocal presentation just can be mesmerizing. Endearing. Enchanting. The T1e can be fun, flamboyant, and flying. This can be great for some music genres, but at the end of the day, when you get those three f's from the B3, without the grain and intrusive bass, it's just a win for the B3. Though I will say one thing, the T1e did provide better layering and instrument separation than the B3, but just by a nose, but the B3 was clearer, and with that clarity, shown better imaging. Game, set, match for the Havi B3.

Now the only phone that I own that came out swinging and winning against the B3 was the ZA Doppio. The Doppio are a dual balanced armature phone with a deep dark reference sound. The strengths of this IEM are it's amazing revealing power, instrument separation, and imaging. It also will set you back anywhere between $140-190, imported from Japan. The Doppio are one of the only BA phones I ever owned that actually deliver crisp deep and articulate bass lines, without sounding weak, distorted, or anaemic. In other words, the Doppio are the "funnest" BA, dual or single, I've ever heard. So now I'm A/Bing the B3 and the Doppio. Dual micro driver dynamic vs dual balanced armature. Here's where my perceptions, expectations, and hearing get blurred. THE HAVI B3 ARE JUST AS CLEAR, TECHNICAL, and COMPETENT as the Doppio!!! WHAT?! Seriously folks, this is no joke. The B3 were fitted with UE TF10 tips, and the Doppio with JVC Spiral dot tips. The soundstage was won by the B3, and it wasn't necessarily close. One again the layering of instruments and detail retrieval went to the Doppio, but timbre and bass presentation was more natural on the B3. Imaging was a tie. Treble extension was a tie. Decay was also close. Oh so close. To close to call, so roll off was similar to identical. The mids were slightly smoother on the Doppio, with no sibilance present at all on any track, while the B3, while exceptionally smooth, still showed slight sibilance on some tracks, but this might just be a symptom of more burn in time needed to further smooth out those mids and highs. Both IEM's showcase linear musical presentations, where each frequency is equal to the other, and presented with a maturity and balance that provide a very engaging, open, and detailed listening experience. So though sonically this is a draw, the winner is still the Havi B3 because I paid $50 for my Havi, and $170 for my Doppio. That's a $120 difference between these two. Is there that much sonic difference between the Havi B3 and the Zero Audio Doppio? HELL NO! There's not even a perceived $20 difference, and this is why the B3 is the winner here, even though it's not technically superior to the Doppio. 

Though some might argue with me about this comment, I'm going out on the limb and saying the Havi B3 is the VERY BEST budget-fi IEM on the market today. It's a $50-60 IEM that technically, sonically, and in build quality goes toe to toe with the big boys of this industry. I feel it can provide a fun and freakishly effective listening experience to those who listen to classical, metal, hip hop, rock, EDM, pop, or country. I know. I played all those genres through my iPhone and the amp, and the B3 handled them all like a champ. The B3 is a champion. The budget-fi champion of the world!! I'm glad I got a pair. My apologies. I'm tired of typing. It's time to listen to some more music. 

Pistons = Hip hop, pop, and EDM
Tenore = Classical, country, and pop
T1e = Metal, Rock, hip hop, and Pop
Doppio = Classical, rock, metal, pop, and reggae
B3 = Any genre you wish to throw at it. It will sound great.

Bye!!


----------



## bhazard

Very nice review and comparisons, and I agree with it.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Thank you bhazard. I appreciate that. Especially coming from you. I highly respect your knowledge of Chinese IEM's.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Now I can't wait for my Fiio X1 to get here on Monday. If the B3 sound this good in my iPhone, I can't imagine how great they'll sound from an actual DAP?


----------



## SymphonyX7

nmatheis said:


> You're definitely entitled to your opinion about T1-E, but it certainly doesn't mesh well with reviews / impressions from the dedicated T1-E thread. It also doesn't mesh well with my experience eith T1-E.


 
 I have a T1E. It's pretty lacking on the low-end. It's tight and controlled with decent depth, but it ain't no subwoofer. There's no boom. Definitely not for bassheads. I can only surmise the comments they make about the T1, as I've read it even has less bass than the T1E.

 These are observations, not opinions. My only opinion is the relative degree of difference in the low-end versus real basshead IEMs in this segment, such as the Pistons 2. You can argue the T1E is basshead material, but it's clearly outgunned in this department by a large number of IEMs in this segment.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The Pistons are definitely a basshead IEM. Until they are modded that is.


----------



## SymphonyX7

houseofdoom said:


> The Pistons are definitely a basshead IEM. Until they are modded that is.


 
 Are you talking about the filter mod? I have a friend who did that. It tamed the bass and brought out more of the mids, but imo it's not worth doing when you could just buy an IEM with a more balanced sound profile in the first place. The Pistons 2 with the filter mod feels like a more congested MP 8320 or an inferior KZ ES with more bass.

 Now that you talk about that, I'm getting more excited for the KZ GR I ordered. I wonder how much exactly the sound will change with the provided red and black nozzles, and whether or not they're actually as good as the ES and EDSE which have the respective sound profiles of those nozzles.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I don't know about any KZ IEM. Never owned a single one. Also not a basshead, so not interested in anything V shaped.


----------



## nmatheis

symphonyx7 said:


> I have a T1E. It's pretty lacking on the low-end. It's tight and controlled with decent depth, but it ain't no subwoofer. There's no boom. Definitely not for bassheads. I can only surmise the comments they make about the T1, as I've read it even has less bass than the T1E.
> 
> 
> These are observations, not opinions. My only opinion is the relative degree of difference in the low-end versus real basshead IEMs in this segment, such as the Pistons 2. You can argue the T1E is basshead material, but it's clearly outgunned in this department by a large number of IEMs in this segment.




For the record, I never argued that T1-E were basshead IEM. I don't believe they are, and I've argued that point with people on the T1-E thread. If you went into purchasing T1-E believing they were basshead IEM, you purchased the wrong IEM. However, calling them bass deficient lacks credibility given the numerous posts to the contrary in the T1-E thread. Sell them off and move on...


----------



## altrunox

Philips SHE3570, Vsonic VSD3S, Vivo MMX71iE, TTPOD T1-E, Havi B3 Pro 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now just waiting for the Maya S6, KZ ES, KZ ED and for the release of the Vsonic VSD5.
 No more IEMs this year...
  
 Woops, must resist!
  




  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/In-Stock-Original-Oneplus-earphone-headphone-suit-all-3-5-jack-earphone/342812_2049855133.html


----------



## uncola

Great comparison HouseofDoom I had a similiar experience comparing my havi b3 to ttpod t1-e and yuin pk2.  I do still use the ttpod when I know I'm only going to listen to dubstep or watch an action movie just because of the amazing bass.. I get a really great seal using the two-colored tips with the yellow inside they came with.. so bass is great


----------



## 1clearhead

sanguinedrone said:


> I've been to zhongguancun actually, I didn't see any iems? What floor?


 
  
 There's 2 buildings that are joint together with plenty of IEMS on the 2nd, and especially the 3rd floor.
  
 There is also another building across the street from those two with the same concept, the 3rd floor being the one with the most IEM's. All 3 buildings are considered "A, B, and C" for easy location for buyers. Though, I really can't tell the difference, I'm not Chinese.
  
 If you're in the area during the week, just PM me, I'll show you around during lunch time, 12:00 to 1:30PM.


----------



## 1clearhead

rontant said:


> DT3 is my favorite for now.


 
  
 I would like to get some details from you.........please!!!


----------



## idonoach

Does anyone can compare the vsonic vsd3 to the gr 07?
  
 The vsd3 costs 45$ and the gr07 costs 100$ and really don't konw if it is worth spending extra 55$ for the 07...


----------



## spurxiii

idonoach said:


> Does anyone can compare the vsonic vsd3 to the gr 07?
> 
> The vsd3 costs 45$ and the gr07 costs 100$ and really don't konw if it is worth spending extra 55$ for the 07...


 
 It is better, but worth the extra $55 I don't know. How long is a piece of string?


----------



## idonoach

spurxiii said:


> It is better, but worth the extra $55 I don't know. How long is a piece of string?


 
 What sring?


----------



## mul1d

Ttpod t1(e), xiaomi pistons 2,somic mh415, ormoxpad x3??

Not a basshead by any means, I enjoy clarity

Mostly listen to hip hop, 

Flatbush zombies,Kendrick,PAC............


----------



## spurxiii

idonoach said:


> What sring?


 
 "How long is a piece of string?" is an idiom (a saying). It's something people say when you ask a question that cannot really be answered


----------



## idonoach

spurxiii said:


> "How long is a piece of string?" is an idiom (a saying). It's something people say when you ask a question that cannot really be answered


 
 Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I see
 Thanks


----------



## peter123

I just posted my review of the Cayin C5 incase anyone is interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726


----------



## Shawn71

idonoach said:


> Does anyone can compare the vsonic vsd3 to the gr 07?
> 
> The vsd3 costs 45$ and the gr07 costs 100$ and really don't konw if it is worth spending extra 55$ for the 07...




I believe zapx629 did a hi-level / brief comparison between them if im not wrong...


----------



## rontant

1clearhead said:


> I would like to get some details from you.........please!!!


 
  
 I like KZ DT3 because I find it quite tolerant to songs that are sub par in recording, mixing and encoding. Its sound signature suits me well. 
  
 Generally DT3 has a warm overall tonality so I am afraid DT3 won't be appealing to those who only like IEMs with the sound signature of Altone 200.
  
 DT3 has a good depth and reverberation level. When listening to many vocal tracks, I can feel how close the singers are to my ears. A very intimate feeling...
  
 Bass is plenty but still less than DGS100. Personally I find the bass punchy and tight, so no bloat is detected but don't be surprised when someone disagree with me. 
  
 For the mid, it has more emphasis on the lower spectrum which to me is preferable for vocals, trumpets, drums, and percussions. When playing Chesky's Ultimate Demonstration Disk, DT3 seems to be the only IEM in my collection that can adequately bring forward the sound of African percussion on the track called "Correnteza". 
  
 On treble, you can say it is kinda "rolled off" but the general clarity is still well maintained. So, yes, the treble stay at a polite distance. Because of this, my ears can listen to DT3 for a long time without feeling fatigue. I'd think those who are sensitive (or should I say "allergic"?) to high pitched sound or strong treble might like DT3.
  
 A little bit more on the tolerance to bad recording/mixing/encoding. I have this Santana's album "Corazon". My ears just can't stand it when listening to it using DGS100 and Altone 200, but there isn't any problem at all when using DT3. So yeah, DT3 is a good "all rounder". It is not finicky, not choosy.  
  
  
 Note:
  
 I tested it with Fiio X5 amped with SMSL SAP5. Volume level: 50%


----------



## rontant

peter123 said:


> I just posted my review of the Cayin C5 incase anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726


 

 Great!
  
 If used solely for IEMs, do you think it is worthwhile to get it for those who already have either SAP5 or NX1?


----------



## B9Scrambler

twister6 said:


> I remember it was mentioned in this thread these are the same IEMs where Don Scorpio branched out into their own brand re-releasing it under "bass colour" model name.  Heard it supposed to be bass canons, will see I guess.




I read that as well, but found the bass cannon comment didn't really fit so the first listen was a bit of a surprise, lol. I'm thinking they are retuned, as the Bass Colour have decent treble, which from past comments the VPulse seemed to really be lacking. The bass is nowhere near as deep and rumbly as my other bass head iems (1x, 3x, xb50), or even the VSD3, but it certainly isn't lacking. They're pretty nice for the price


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> Great!
> 
> If used solely for IEMs, do you think it is worthwhile to get it for those who already have either SAP5 or NX1?


 
 It depends. For me it's worth it just for the excellent synergy with the Havi's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's really hard to say, it's certainly a better amp but if it's worth it or not has to be up to each individual to decide.


----------



## camikeva

symphonyx7 said:


> I have a T1E. It's pretty lacking on the low-end. It's tight and controlled with decent depth, but it ain't no subwoofer. There's no boom. Definitely not for bassheads. I can only surmise the comments they make about the T1, as I've read it even has less bass than the T1E.
> 
> These are observations, not opinions. My only opinion is the relative degree of difference in the low-end versus real basshead IEMs in this segment, such as the Pistons 2. You can argue the T1E is basshead material, but it's clearly outgunned in this department by a large number of IEMs in this segment.


 

 I have a T1E as well.  I also found it lacking in bass, even after burning in for 50 hours.  This initial burn in consisted of playing random music using Windows Media Player on my PC with Eq set flat.  When my impression after ths initial burn in was that bass was still lacking, I burned it for another 50 hours, but this time I upped the Eq for the low end.  Suddenly, the bass matched the impression of others--not a bass cannon, but not bass shy.  Maybe this is due to the bio-cellulose drivers?  If others are thinking that the T1E is bass shy, I would recommed Eq-ing the bass up and burning some more.  The bass will appear, given a good seal.


----------



## 1clearhead

rontant said:


> I like KZ DT3 because I find it quite tolerant to songs that are sub par in recording, mixing and encoding. Its sound signature suits me well.
> 
> Generally DT3 has a warm overall tonality so I am afraid DT3 won't be appealing to those who only like IEMs with the sound signature of Altone 200.
> 
> ...



 
Great review! Your details gave me an idea picture on their sound. Thanks!


----------



## ZapX629

idonoach said:


> Does anyone can compare the vsonic vsd3 to the gr 07?
> 
> The vsd3 costs 45$ and the gr07 costs 100$ and really don't konw if it is worth spending extra 55$ for the 07...


 

 It depends what you're looking for in a sound signature, but I think the GR07 justifies its price of $100 dollars if you're a critical listener. The GR07 has a more refined sound with a better attack and decay and isn't sloppy or muddled, where the VSD3 can struggle with more complex phrases. The GR07 is a more neutral sound with a hint of warmth, where the VSD3 is more warm and lush, with slightly recessed mids and more bass. Here's a comparison I posted a while ago. 
  
 "I own both, and I'd say if you want a cheap backup to your GR07 they're a good option. If you're looking for it to replace them it won't do that. Mids are just as good on the VSD3S but more recessed and it's a laid back and fun, balanced sound. Treble is a little more shimmery and artificial than the GR07 but still relatively smooth. The lows aren't nearly as tight and crisp on the VSD3, but still controlled and deep. Soundstage isn't as wide, but has better depth than the GR07. I prefer the VSD3S to things like the Ostry KC06 and it's even as good an IEM as the Brainwavz S5 which is double its price, if not as detailed and clear."
  
 If you need something with more bass you can also look at the GR07BE. 
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## Pastapipo

camikeva said:


> I have a T1E as well.  I also found it lacking in bass, even after burning in for 50 hours.  This initial burn in consisted of playing random music using Windows Media Player on my PC with Eq set flat.  When my impression after ths initial burn in was that bass was still lacking, I burned it for another 50 hours, but this time I upped the Eq for the low end.  Suddenly, the bass matched the impression of others--not a bass cannon, but not bass shy.  Maybe this is due to the bio-cellulose drivers?  If others are thinking that the T1E is bass shy, I would recommed Eq-ing the bass up and burning some more.  The bass will appear, given a good seal.




Also use the wide boar tips. 
The ttpod bass is very tip depended.


----------



## nmatheis

^THIS^

There were a few early adopters in the T1-E thread who found bass lacking. This was solved by recognizing that they're not meant to be "bass cannons", tip rolling to achieve seal + refine sound signature, and/or returning defective units.

*EDIT*: I'm using the fairly wide-bore "Senn" double flange tips Penon sends out with a lot of their IEM and get good sound (yes, with *sufficient* bass) and good comfortable seal.


----------



## nmatheis

Double post


----------



## idonoach

zapx629 said:


> It depends what you're looking for in a sound signature, but I think the GR07 justifies its price of $100 dollars if you're a critical listener. The GR07 has a more refined sound with a better attack and decay and isn't sloppy or muddled, where the VSD3 can struggle with more complex phrases. The GR07 is a more neutral sound with a hint of warmth, where the VSD3 is more warm and lush, with slightly recessed mids and more bass. Here's a comparison I posted a while ago.
> 
> "I own both, and I'd say if you want a cheap backup to your GR07 they're a good option. If you're looking for it to replace them it won't do that. Mids are just as good on the VSD3S but more recessed and it's a laid back and fun, balanced sound. Treble is a little more shimmery and artificial than the GR07 but still relatively smooth. The lows aren't nearly as tight and crisp on the VSD3, but still controlled and deep. Soundstage isn't as wide, but has better depth than the GR07. I prefer the VSD3S to things like the Ostry KC06 and it's even as good an IEM as the Brainwavz S5 which is double its price, if not as detailed and clear."
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! and in terms of comfort? are they the same?


----------



## ZapX629

idonoach said:


> Thanks! and in terms of comfort? are they the same?


 

 For me they're the same. VSD3 is pretty big so may not be great for smaller ears, and GR07 is lighter.


----------



## nmatheis

Also depends on the finishing touches that might've been missed on the shells. For instance, I had a pair of VSD3 with sharp seams/edges which dug into my ear. That pair also had a bad connector on the shell side, so I returned them. The replacements have smooth seams/edges and are much more comfortable. That said, I have small ears and find they do get a but sore after wearing VSD3 for awhile.


----------



## kova4a

Joker's "short" impressions of vsd3s, kc06 and havi b3 http://theheadphonelist.com/brief-impressions-vsonic-vsd3s-ostry-kc06-havi-b3-pro/


----------



## spurxiii

pastapipo said:


> Also use the wide boar tips.
> The ttpod bass is very tip depended.










Lol this wide boar gives and excellent seal 

Sorry first attempt at a gif via the iPhone


----------



## Pastapipo

spurxiii said:


> Lol this wide boar gives and excellent seal
> 
> Sorry first attempt at a gif via the iPhone




Lol! Wide bore of course  I rely too much on text prediction.


----------



## Francisk

The Havi B3 Pro 1 paired very well with the JVC Spiral Dot tips (wide bore)


----------



## nmatheis

pastapipo said:


> Lol! Wide bore of course  I rely too much on text prediction.




Why on earth would autocorrect try to fill in "boar" instead of "bore"? Write about wild pigs a lot, do you? 

*EDIT*: Edited to correct "bore", which autocorrect corrected to "boar". Not... Even... Joking...


----------



## indieman

Lololololololol....


----------



## rafaelroxalot

nmatheis said:


> ^THIS^
> 
> There were a few early adopters in the T1-E thread who found bass lacking. This was solved by recognizing that they're not meant to be "bass cannons", tip rolling to achieve seal + refine sound signature, and/or returning defective units.
> 
> *EDIT*: I'm using the fairly wide-bore "Senn" double flange tips Penon sends out with a lot of their IEM and get good sound (yes, with *sufficient* bass) and good comfortable seal.


I am using the stock tips that came already on ttpod, the white with small hole and have a very good bass


----------



## rafaelroxalot

spurxiii said:


> Lol this wide boar gives and excellent seal
> 
> Sorry first attempt at a gif via the iPhone


maybe is too small this boar to have a good fit lol


----------



## RedJohn456

Finally got a tracking number from Penon Audio. My Havi and VSD3 will be here tomorrow! So fast too, they shipped it on the 10th. Am so excited 
  
 Guys it costs just 13 bucks for express shipping with pennon, IMO worth every penny to avoid the wait. 
  
 Edit: Also, Happy thanksgiving day to everyone, especially my fellow canucks both home and abroad! Enjoy the turkey guys!


----------



## flyski

In some countries You can be sure customs will be intrested in Your parcel if fast shipping option chosen. So Tax and duty is inevitable.


----------



## RedJohn456

Hopefully I won't be hit by fees....crap now I am worried about that.


----------



## flyski

This happens in PL. It mustn't be the same with You.Good luck.


----------



## salawat

can not wait for these!!! $40
  
 JBL E1+
 http://oneplus.net/jbl-e1-earphones


----------



## peter123

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[size=12.8000001907349px]Havi B3[/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px] vs [/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px]TTPOD T1e[/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px] vs [/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px]Zero Audio Doppio[/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px] vs [/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px]Zero Audio Tenore[/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px] vs [/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px]Modded Xaiomi Piston 2.0[/size]*[size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]When I first set this up, my first real review, I was stoked because I figured I had a heated battle on my hands. Well, was I disappointed when I pitted a new pair of Havi B3 Pro 1 with about 3 hours of burn in against 4 other IEM's, each with well over 100 hours of burn in. The first two phones to drop out of the battle early were the Tenore and the modded Pistons. The Pistons were fit with TTPOD white tips, and the Tenore with medium sized Sony hybrid tips. The Pistons simply were no match for the B3. The only thing the Piston had over the B3 was a bit of bass bloat in comparison. The soundstage, imaging, timbre, highs and mids all went to the B3. The highs in the Pistons, though extension was better than the B3, sounded downright artificial by comparison. Bass clarity and speed went to the B3, despite the Piston owning a beryllium driver. Still, the modded Pistons, when working out, are an excellent beater pair of fun fun phones![/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]The Tenore, though technically compete with the B3, with a similarly wide soundstage and imaging, fall flat when compared on the top end. The highs on the B3 have better extension, livelier timbre, and more clarity. Early roll off, which actuallly make the Tenore sound buttery smooth, and no sibilance whatsoever (there can be slight sibilance present on the B3), but this becomes an audible negative, because the music loses its excitement. The tenore are dark and detailed phones, with rich bass and ample soundstage, but does this mean they are fun or better than the B3? Not in my opinion. The Havi B3 simply sound better, and this was using my Fiio amp E11k amp and iphone 6 as the sources. So after the Pistons and Tenore...advantage B3.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Next comes the truly great disappointment. I grew to love the sound of the TTPOD T1e. The layering and buttery smooth bass that was both present but not bloated, and articulate. Then I played then side by side with the B3. I cringed. A/Bing the B3 and T1e, I was struck by how congested and artificial the TTPOD sounded next to the B3. It wasn't like the extension of the T1e was greater than the B3 or vice versa, but the imaging and soundstage on the B3 was just larger, with bass that was more complimentary and timbre that was right to the point....REAL SOUNDING! The mids were smoother than a babies bottom side on the B3, where the mids on the T1e, though not recessed as far as my ear can tell, just had a bit more grain to it. This graininess was a bit of a put off for me when pitted against the B3. Both of these are dual dynamic IEM's. The B3 a dual micro driver, and the T1e a dual bio cell driver. I think the smoothness of the B3, with that beautiful vocal presentation just can be mesmerizing. Endearing. Enchanting. The T1e can be fun, flamboyant, and flying. This can be great for some music genres, but at the end of the day, when you get those three f's from the B3, without the grain and intrusive bass, it's just a win for the B3. Though I will say one thing, the T1e did provide better layering and instrument separation than the B3, but just by a nose, but the B3 was clearer, and with that clarity, shown better imaging. Game, set, match for the Havi B3.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Now the only phone that I own that came out swinging and winning against the B3 was the ZA Doppio. The Doppio are a dual balanced armature phone with a deep dark reference sound. The strengths of this IEM are it's amazing revealing power, instrument separation, and imaging. It also will set you back anywhere between $140-190, imported from Japan. The Doppio are one of the only BA phones I ever owned that actually deliver crisp deep and articulate bass lines, without sounding weak, distorted, or anaemic. In other words, the Doppio are the "funnest" BA, dual or single, I've ever heard. So now I'm A/Bing the B3 and the Doppio. Dual micro driver dynamic vs dual balanced armature. Here's where my perceptions, expectations, and hearing get blurred. THE HAVI B3 ARE JUST AS CLEAR, TECHNICAL, and COMPETENT as the Doppio!!! WHAT?! Seriously folks, this is no joke. The B3 were fitted with UE TF10 tips, and the Doppio with JVC Spiral dot tips. The soundstage was won by the B3, and it wasn't necessarily close. One again the layering of instruments and detail retrieval went to the Doppio, but timbre and bass presentation was more natural on the B3. Imaging was a tie. Treble extension was a tie. Decay was also close. Oh so close. To close to call, so roll off was similar to identical. The mids were slightly smoother on the Doppio, with no sibilance present at all on any track, while the B3, while exceptionally smooth, still showed slight sibilance on some tracks, but this might just be a symptom of more burn in time needed to further smooth out those mids and highs. Both IEM's showcase linear musical presentations, where each frequency is equal to the other, and presented with a maturity and balance that provide a very engaging, open, and detailed listening experience. So though sonically this is a draw, the winner is still the Havi B3 because I paid $50 for my Havi, and $170 for my Doppio. That's a $120 difference between these two. Is there that much sonic difference between the Havi B3 and the Zero Audio Doppio? HELL NO! There's not even a perceived $20 difference, and this is why the B3 is the winner here, even though it's not technically superior to the Doppio.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Though some might argue with me about this comment, I'm going out on the limb and saying the Havi B3 is the VERY BEST budget-fi IEM on the market today. It's a $50-60 IEM that technically, sonically, and in build quality goes toe to toe with the big boys of this industry. I feel it can provide a fun and freakishly effective listening experience to those who listen to classical, metal, hip hop, rock, EDM, pop, or country. I know. I played all those genres through my iPhone and the amp, and the B3 handled them all like a champ. The B3 is a champion. The budget-fi champion of the world!! I'm glad I got a pair. My apologies. I'm tired of typing. It's time to listen to some more music.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Pistons = Hip hop, pop, and EDM[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Tenore = Classical, country, and pop[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]T1e = Metal, Rock, hip hop, and Pop[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Doppio = Classical, rock, metal, pop, and reggae[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]B3 = Any genre you wish to throw at it. It will sound great.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Bye!![/size]


 @HouseOfDoom
  
 For some reason I manged to miss this post yesterday, I'm sure glad I found it by accident now 
  
What a great multi copmarison and altough I've never heard the Doppios I most certainly agree with all your other findings. Great post


----------



## idonoach

zapx629 said:


> It depends what you're looking for in a sound signature, but I think the GR07 justifies its price of $100 dollars if you're a critical listener. The GR07 has a more refined sound with a better attack and decay and isn't sloppy or muddled, where the VSD3 can struggle with more complex phrases. The GR07 is a more neutral sound with a hint of warmth, where the VSD3 is more warm and lush, with slightly recessed mids and more bass. Here's a comparison I posted a while ago.
> 
> "I own both, and I'd say if you want a cheap backup to your GR07 they're a good option. If you're looking for it to replace them it won't do that. Mids are just as good on the VSD3S but more recessed and it's a laid back and fun, balanced sound. Treble is a little more shimmery and artificial than the GR07 but still relatively smooth. The lows aren't nearly as tight and crisp on the VSD3, but still controlled and deep. Soundstage isn't as wide, but has better depth than the GR07. I prefer the VSD3S to things like the Ostry KC06 and it's even as good an IEM as the Brainwavz S5 which is double its price, if not as detailed and clear."
> 
> ...


 
 Can't find the BE at 100$ price


----------



## peter123

idonoach said:


> Can't find the BE at 100$ price


 
 No, that's the "Classic". BE is about $130 IIRC.


----------



## idonoach

peter123 said:


> No, that's the "Classic". BE is about $130 IIRC.


 
 the mk2 is at 100$


----------



## peter123

idonoach said:


> the mk2 is at 100$


 
 Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Shawn71

idonoach said:


> Can't find the BE at 100$ price




mind you BE means not a bass head/too bassy/bass heavy,just...........can be bought for $127.xx @ LMUE... and $30 less for CE....


----------



## B9Scrambler

salawat said:


> can not wait for these!!! $40
> 
> JBL E1+
> http://oneplus.net/jbl-e1-earphones




They look like a more svelte NarMoo R1M.


----------



## robervaul

idonoach said:


> the mk2 is at 100$




http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VSONIC-GR07-Classic-High-Fidelity-Professional-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-Free-Shipping/2039448316.html

$ 59.5


----------



## clee290

Nice price, but I don't like that the seller has no feedback score D:


----------



## munggo

robervaul said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VSONIC-GR07-Classic-High-Fidelity-Professional-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-Free-Shipping/2039448316.html
> 
> $ 59.5


 
 Wow very tempting! Lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

I want to say that Penonaudio is the BEST company I've ever dealt with, PERIOD! I consider the good people over there more than just a go to place for audio gear, they are my friends, and I will be a customer for life, or at least until I am deaf lol. 

So anyways, I'll start by saying I've spent quite a bit of money at Penonaudio this year. I don't mind paying a little extra over the bargain basement for audio gear to know that it will be shipped quickly and securely, and penonaudio does just that every time I order. 

I set up a return with them because one of my iem had issues in one of the ear pieces. I emailed back and forth with them, explaining the situation, getting the address and so on... 

During the email chain of conversation, they stated that they read my reviews and high praise of their services and some of their products. They stated that from reading the threads I participate in, they see that it was my birthday and would like to send me a birthday gift along with my return. I was honored they would take the time to follow my reviews and suggestions, and even take something like my birthday into account. Awesome! 


Well, this Saturday came (which is my wedding day) and as I'm putting on my suit there's a knock on the door. It's the mailman with a box to sign for. It was my replacement iems and a gift that blew my mind!


----------



## clee290

Congrats @Hisoundfi! And what was the gift?! And I wish my country's postal service delivered mail on the weekends


----------



## Salmonelas

Gratz @Hisoundfi welcome to the club!!!
  
 +1 for Penonaudio,excellent service.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hisoundaudio NOVA N1 hifi DAP
+
Hisoundaudio HSA E212 IEM 

It sounds awesome! 


Boom!


----------



## indieman

Does hisoundaudio make an amp?


----------



## Hisoundfi

These hsa-e212 sound amazeballs guys, I think it might be time for the Chinese thread to put a little focus on Hisoundaudio products. 

I'm definitely going to be picking up some products after hearing what Hisoundaudio considers their "b grade" product. This iem is right up there with the big dogs of budget fi! Not to mention that they are some of the sharpest looking iems I've ever seen!


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> Does hisoundaudio make an amp?


this DAP doesn't need an amp honestly. Plenty of power for iems. I'm going to be using it with other stuff and report back on it's performance.


----------



## Francisk

hisoundfi said:


> Hisoundaudio NOVA N1 hifi DAP
> +
> Hisoundaudio HSA E212 IEM
> 
> ...




Boom.......boomy?


----------



## peter123

@Hisoundfi

Congratulations mate, and yes WHAT WAS IT 

Edit: you can easily say I used to long time on my post


----------



## indieman

Anyone know how the ibasso dzero compares to nx1/e11k/c5?


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Hisoundaudio NOVA N1 hifi DAP
> +
> Hisoundaudio HSA E212 IEM
> 
> ...




You did buy this combo deal long time ago,correct? iIRC.....I actually almost bought them but later I removed from my cart and ended up buying other gears.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

shawn71 said:


> You did buy this combo deal long time ago,correct? iIRC.....I actually almost bought them but later I removed from my cart and ended up buying other gears.....


these are my first hisoundaudio products. I'm very impressed with the iems. They have a great sound with prominent bass, and clear mids and highs from what I hear so far. 

The Nova 1 DAP is a well built and great sounding portable with a very simple user interface. The only knock on it so far is no m4a format support which is a bummer for me because most stuff on my computer is in this format. Built in eq settings are great, easily accessible and are tuned to help you find the best sound for any music genre or iem you plug into it. It does play mp3 and flac so I'm going to have to start purchasing in this format.


----------



## tan1415

is ther any fake vsonics or soundmagic hp150?


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> these are my first hisoundaudio products. I'm very impressed with the iems. They have a great sound with prominent bass, and clear mids and highs from what I hear so far.
> 
> The Nova 1 DAP is a well built and great sounding portable with a very simple user interface. The only knock on it so far is no m4a format support which is a bummer for me because most stuff on my computer is in this format. Built in eq settings are great, easily accessible and are tuned to help you find the best sound for any music genre or iem you plug into it. It does play mp3 and flac so I'm going to have to start purchasing in this format.




ok.....hmm so you just acquired them?


----------



## Hisoundfi

shawn71 said:


> ok.....hmm so you just acquired them?


Yes sir, are you insinuating something?


----------



## Shawn71

tan1415 said:


> is ther any fake vsonics or soundmagic hp150?




not that I know/heard of SM but Vsonic its a sure NO.......what made you raise that question?.....


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Hisoundaudio NOVA N1 hifi DAP
> +
> Hisoundaudio HSA E212 IEM
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats man on getting a new toy!!! ... and welcome to the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Aren't you supposed to be on honeymoon now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although for a lot of us getting a new DAP + IEMs is equivalent of honeymoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope the wedding was great and you enjoyed your weekend!!!


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> not that I know/heard of SM but Vsonic its a sure NO.......what made you raise that question?.....


 
  
 Yeah, strange question.  He just asked the same question in the official HP150 thread.  I understand some get Beats knockoffs to make a "fashion" statement, but getting something that looks like VSD3 or HP150 without sounding like one?  Completely missing a point.  HP150 is a sick pair of full size headphones (most likely the same drivers Soundmagic OEMs to Beyer), my go-to for use with laptop and E10k.
  
 Btw, I think you either misread or misunderstood Hisoundfi original post here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/9255#post_10957880


----------



## clee290

shawn71 said:


> not that I know/heard of SM but Vsonic its a sure NO.......what made you raise that question?.....


 

 Someone posted a link to a GR07 on Aliexpress for $60. I checked the store and saw a bunch of other IEMs (by Vsonic, Havi, Soundmagic, etc.) for $50% off too. The prices are tempting, but the seller has no feedback. So... yea.
  
 Here's the store page:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/high-quality-earphones-and-headphones/1391476_258504121.html


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> Yes sir, are you insinuating something?




No, I just wanted to ask you, as it was actually long back the deal went on,with some other combos as well,just like I stated earlier.....and you started replying "these are" which means I assumed "these are acquired lately"........is anything wrong chief?....


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Congrats man on getting a new toy!!! ... and welcome to the club
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be on honeymoon now?    Although for a lot of us getting a new DAP + IEMs is equivalent of honeymoon
> 
> Hope the wedding was great and you enjoyed your weekend!!!


honeymoon is in a couple weeks after we move. 

Right now the honeymoon is listening to my new toys while I pack! 

Funny, I mentioned how I wasn't able to pull off registering for the wedding at penonaudio, but somehow the good folks over there managed to shower me with gifts... 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> honeymoon is in a couple weeks after we move.
> 
> Right now the honeymoon is listening to my new toys while I pack!
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's actually a good idea for Penon to offer a gift card, I'm sure a lot of headfiers will appreciate it!
  
 For sure, that store is bar none and service is top notch!
  
 That Hisoundaudio setup looks slick!  Hisoundaudio for Hisoundfi - it has a ring to it


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> That's actually a good idea for Penon to offer a gift card, I'm sure a lot of headfiers will appreciate it!
> 
> For sure, that store is bar none and service is top notch!
> 
> That Hisoundaudio setup looks slick!  Hisoundaudio for Hisoundfi - it has a ring to it


It does look awesome! 

Also, it's the exact colors we had for our wedding! 

Dude, my wife was so hot in her dress, I felt like Shrek up there lmao! I'm a blessed man that's for sure!


----------



## altrunox

clee290 said:


> Someone posted a link to a GR07 on Aliexpress for $60. I checked the store and saw a bunch of other IEMs (by Vsonic, Havi, Soundmagic, etc.) for $50% off too. The prices are tempting, but the seller has no feedback. So... yea.
> 
> Here's the store page:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/high-quality-earphones-and-headphones/1391476_258504121.html


 
 No way, It's too cheap!
 I should resist and probably it's a scam.
 Or maybe not...
  
 His store looks almost the same as the one I've bought the Havis,strange.
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/1112149
  
 VC1000 for 62, LOL!
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Original-VSONIC-VC1000-Inner-Ear-Earphones-with-Knowles-Dual-Armature-Receiver-High-Fidelity-Headphone/2039462506.html
  
 Anyone will try?
 Maybe it's a scam, maybe it's a new store that want some fast reputation...


----------



## munggo

altrunox said:


> No way, It's to cheap!
> 
> I should resist and probably it's a scam.
> Or maybe not...
> ...


 
 Hmmmm the plot thickens lol
 To buy or not to buy..
  
 Has anyone gotten a fake product from aliexpress or can we trust the genuineness of these products?


----------



## clee290

altrunox said:


> No way, It's too cheap!
> I should resist and probably it's a scam.
> Or maybe not...
> 
> ...


 

 Yea, it seems too cheap, but someone said there are no fake Vsonic products so.. Hm. And there's Aliexpress buyer protection too, so maybe it might be worth the risk? I'm tempted. But I don't know.. Ahh...


----------



## altrunox

clee290 said:


> Yea, it seems too cheap, but someone said there are no fake Vsonic products so.. Hm. And there's Aliexpress buyer protection too, so maybe it might be worth the risk? I'm tempted. But I don't know.. Ahh...


 
 I'm really tempted to get the VC1000, REALLY!
 I've never user aliexpress buyer protection, so I don't know if it's as good as the paypal one.


----------



## indieman

They have fake pistons fo sure!


----------



## peter123

I'm pretty sure someone mentioned here having experience with Ruizu mp3 players but I can't remember who.....

I'm considering one of them to use paired with my NX-1 when travelling and I would like to hear from someone with experience with them how the battery life is in real life and if someone has heard the X02 or the X06 and the Sansa Clip +.

I was planning to use the clip + but I found it to be useless because of the dark congested sound it puts out. Even when working out I get irritated by how bad it performs lol.

So if anyone has any input on this or other cheap light weight mp3 players that has better clarity and soundstage than the clip + and at least 10 hours battrey life please feel free to come with your suggestions. I'm thinking $50 maximum.

I saw the European version of the Kogan player on Amazon UK but it will cost me over $100 for me after shipping and taxes so that's not an option.


----------



## tan1415

They have alot of gear for 50% discount.
 Interested in GR7..which is also in blue and grey.
 But also interested in the Soundmagic deals/


----------



## indieman

Kogan needs a local dealer


----------



## tan1415

Why vsonic a sure no?


----------



## peter123

There's no reports of either fake Vsonics nor SoundMagic so that's highly unlikely. More likely that you never get the product(s) you order.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure someone mentioned here having experience with Ruizu mp3 players but I can't remember who.....
> 
> I'm considering one of them to use paired with my NX-1 when travelling and I would like to hear from someone with experience with them how the battery life is in real life and if someone has heard the X02 or the X06 and the Sansa Clip +.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Exactly!  I had a few people arguing with me that rockboxed clip+ is night'n'day in sound, but I don't recall that (had it awhile back) and it was just a firmware update while the hardware stayed the same.  I can't comment on Kogan player and I know a lot of people are praising it's sound quality, but I was actually impressed when I played around with this $22 player, http://www.head-fi.org/t/731739/the-smallest-and-the-cheapest-mp3-flac-audio-player-onn-q6-review#post_10927366 , it had a very clean and open sound and worked well with E11k.  Not the most sturdiest things, but very lightweight, easy to read display, and easy to use controls.  I thought it kind of looked like that Ruizu mp3 player?


----------



## kazcou

I was looking for a new DAC and I fall on this
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-7676029265.3.n84Q2v&id=40810724119
 look promising inside (another dual ES9018 DAC)
  
 Anyone know this company  Wilmer Workship ?
 They got only a facebook page :
 https://zh-tw.facebook.com/pages/Wilmer-Workshop/371840346217545
 and a Taobao shop :
 http://shop113496.taobao.com/


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Exactly!  I had a few people arguing with me that rockboxed clip+ is night'n'day in sound, but I don't recall that (had it awhile back) and it was just a firmware update while the hardware stayed the same.  I can't comment on Kogan player and I know a lot of people are praising it's sound quality, but I was actually impressed when I played around with this $22 player, http://www.head-fi.org/t/731739/the-smallest-and-the-cheapest-mp3-flac-audio-player-onn-q6-review#post_10927366 , it had a very clean and open sound and worked well with E11k.  Not the most sturdiest things, but very lightweight, easy to read display, and easy to use controls.  I thought it kind of looked like that Ruizu mp3 player?




Well mine is Rockboxed and sounds like s**t so so much for that. Tried it with the B3's and the magic was gone, even the soundstage depth was reduced a lot compared with the X3 without an amp. Hard to believe it's so popular.......

That v2 looks like what I want, thank you. Can only find it in light blue, pink and purple though and that's not going to happen 

I think I'll pick up a Ruizu X02 and see how it does, might get it's first review here if it performs well


----------



## robakri

Did anyone try the xuelin ihifi 770?


----------



## indieman

peter123 said:


> Well mine is Rockboxed and sounds like s**t so so much for that. Tried it with the B3's and the magic was gone, even the soundstage depth was reduced a lot compared with the X3 without an amp. Hard to believe it's so popular.......




You have to have a pink one. Ask wokei


----------



## yalper

peter123 said:


> I think I'll pick up a Ruizu X02 and see how it does, might get it's first review here if it performs well


 
 That's what I thought a week ago. Hope to read it from you soon.


----------



## idonoach

zapx629 said:


> It depends what you're looking for in a sound signature, but I think the GR07 justifies its price of $100 dollars if you're a critical listener. The GR07 has a more refined sound with a better attack and decay and isn't sloppy or muddled, where the VSD3 can struggle with more complex phrases. The GR07 is a more neutral sound with a hint of warmth, where the VSD3 is more warm and lush, with slightly recessed mids and more bass. Here's a comparison I posted a while ago.
> 
> "I own both, and I'd say if you want a cheap backup to your GR07 they're a good option. If you're looking for it to replace them it won't do that. Mids are just as good on the VSD3S but more recessed and it's a laid back and fun, balanced sound. Treble is a little more shimmery and artificial than the GR07 but still relatively smooth. The lows aren't nearly as tight and crisp on the VSD3, but still controlled and deep. Soundstage isn't as wide, but has better depth than the GR07. I prefer the VSD3S to things like the Ostry KC06 and it's even as good an IEM as the Brainwavz S5 which is double its price, if not as detailed and clear."
> 
> ...


 
 I saw that the gr07 has 50 impedance. Does it need any amplifying or my Nexus 4 could handle it?


----------



## jdog

robakri said:


> Did anyone try the xuelin ihifi 770?


 
 robakri,
  
 A few of us have the Xuelin iHiFi 770 and we have posted some impressions here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/679572/ihifi-760-new-770-lucky-pg-13-from-makers-of-the-812v2-960/180#post_10493757


----------



## HouseOfDoom

jdog said:


> robakri,
> 
> A few of us have the Xuelin iHiFi 770 and we have posted some impressions here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/679572/ihifi-760-new-770-lucky-pg-13-from-makers-of-the-812v2-960/180#post_10493757




The problem with suggesting the Xuelin IHIFI 770 is that Peter said his budget was under $100, and the cheapest this thing runs online is $170. That's not sub $100.


----------



## clee290

houseofdoom said:


> The problem with suggesting the Xuelin IHIFI 770 is that Peter said his budget was under $100, and the cheapest this thing runs online is $170. That's not sub $100.


 

 He wasn't suggesting it to Peter


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Peter! That means a lot to me, being my first attempt at a review like this. The Doppio are a great dual BA, but mine have build issues. QC issues with a short on the right ear. For something supposedly built like a tank as mentioned in earlier reviews, for $170, the issues while owning less that 4 months is disappointing.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

My million dollar question is this...of all the $100 and under hybrid IEMs, which one do you think is the best? This can even creep slightly above $100, but nothing over $110. The hybrid with the best synergy between highs, mids, and lows (no recessed mids) most mature bass (not boomy, but articulate), and least sibilant highs, while providing a relatively clear 3D sound? Ready, set....


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> My million dollar question is this...of all the $100 and under hybrid IEMs, which one do you think is the best? This can even creep slightly above $100, but nothing over $110. The hybrid with the best synergy between highs, mids, and lows (no recessed mids) most mature bass (not boomy, but articulate), and least sibilant highs, while providing a relatively clear 3D sound? Ready, set....


it doesn't exist yet lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Closest thing in your price range is the ax30 or ax35 and they weren't that good.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I was thinking about the Astrotec. What about the KZ?


----------



## peter123

No hybrids from KZ yet.....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm sorry. I was thinking Sidy?


----------



## mul1d

Any good neutral iems for under 50$?


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> I'm sorry. I was thinking Sidy?


Sidy's dgs100 is very bass forward. With an amp they balance out, but still have prominent bass. They are tip dependant and need 100 hours burn in to sound good. Some people on here couldn't get over the bass presence. It's my favorite IEM to date, but I don't think it would fit what you're looking for. 

The dgs200 is rumored to be released in a month or two. I'm already waiting in line for them (figuratively speaking)


----------



## ZapX629

idonoach said:


> I saw that the gr07 has 50 impedance. Does it need any amplifying or my Nexus 4 could handle it?


 

 No, they're easy as hell to drive.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Three excellent neutral IEM's under $30 are the Superlux HD381F, Cresyn C520E, and the SoundSoul E-10. All three are great at the price.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fiio e12a is up on penonaudio. 

Who thinks it will surpass the c5?


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Fiio e12a is up on penonaudio.
> 
> Who thinks it will surpass the c5?


 
  
 I have a serious doubt, but who knows.  In terms of sound quality they could possibly match, but C5 adds this extra 3D space which is quite impressive!


----------



## 1clearhead

yalper said:


> That's what I thought a week ago. Hope to read it from you soon.


 
  
 They sound digitally nice and loud on the 'flat' setting.....looking forward to his reviews.


----------



## peter123

Even if the E12A would surpass the C5 in pure sq it got to little power to be of interest for me. IEM's are secondary to me and with the headphones I've got I'm pretty sure the FiiO unit would lack power. That's one of the reasons I love the C5: it works great with everything I've got 

@1clearhead
Ah, you've got the Ruizu. How's battery life and clarity on the X02?


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Even if the E12A would surpass the C5 in pure sq it got to little power to be of interest for me. IEM's are secondary to me and with the headphones I've got I'm pretty sure the FiiO unit would lack power. That's one of the reasons I love the C5: it works great with everything I've got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The battery life is the longest from all the slim digital players I've owned, by far. It out last my ONN Q9 by 3 times as much! Though, I like my Q9 digital player for its' tube amp-like signature, and my X02 for its' digital amp-like signature.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> The battery life is the longest from all the slim digital players I've owned, by far. It at last my ONN Q9 by 3 times as much! Though, I like my Q9 digital player for its' tube amp-like signature, and my X02 for its' digital amp-like signature.


 
 Thanks, sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. To be used on trips battery life is essential to me


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Thanks, sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. To be used on trips battery life is essential to me


 
  
 +1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Speaking of DAP's, my Fiio X1 is at the post office, waiting along with my 64GB microSD. I'll provide a small review with my B3 and T1e, plus the Doppio IF they decide to work right?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Since there is next to no coverage on the Sonic mh415 and I've been interested in them for a while now, I picked up a pair from Penon. They should arrive later this week or early next week. Hopefully they are a solid phone.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

b9scrambler said:


> Since there is next to no coverage on the Sonic mh415 and I've been interested in them for a while now, I picked up a pair from Penon. They should arrive later this week or early next week. Hopefully they are a solid phone.



Bhazard seemed to like them, so I'm betting they are one heck of a good sounding headphone. The guy has a great ear.


----------



## Charliemotta

I think they will be great, I almost got them.  Let us know how they are..   ♫


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> Thanks, sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. To be used on trips battery life is essential to me


 
 If you need more you can buy some small battery power bank, something like a xiaomi with 10k mah could recharge your device for lots of trips.


----------



## peter123

altrunox said:


> If you need more you can buy some small battery power bank, something like a xiaomi with 10k mah could recharge your device for lots of trips.


 
 Thank you, I've got a battery pack allready but I'd like a solution that could get me through trips to Asia or the US without the need to charge it on the way. I'm planning to use the player together with a Topping NX1 that got an extraordinary battery life and this eay I should be able to save the palyers battery even more.........


----------



## B9Scrambler

houseofdoom said:


> Bhazard seemed to like them, so I'm betting they are one heck of a good sounding headphone. The guy has a great ear.




Awesome. He does have a pretty good ear so far IMO. Do you have any idea where he may have posted impressions? A search brings up one unanswered mention in this thread, and a couple unrelated mentions in some other threads. Nothing overly helpful though :/


----------



## HouseOfDoom

http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=223

Oh yeah!! RE-300! This might be the budget IEM of the year?! Next to the Vivo XE800?! Kinda reminds me of them. I'm ordering a pair. Hope they sound similar to the RE-Zero.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=223
> 
> Oh yeah!! RE-300! This might be the budget IEM of the year?! Next to the Vivo XE800?! Kinda reminds me of them. I'm ordering a pair. Hope they sound similar to the RE-Zero.




Yes, that one looks really interesting. Do you have the xe800 as well?


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=223
> 
> Oh yeah!! RE-300! This might be the budget IEM of the year?! Next to the Vivo XE800?! Kinda reminds me of them. I'm ordering a pair. Hope they sound similar to the RE-Zero.


 
 I don't think they will be on par with RE-ZERO or RE0. More of a downgrade maybe.


----------



## mochill

I'm also eyeing the re300


----------



## Lucius

ozkan said:


> I don't think they will be on par with RE-ZERO or RE0. More of a downgrade maybe.



 

That's for sure. I hope they will also release a black/silver version.
RE400 is a great IEM. It lacked a little more bass and a good cable IMO.
I look forward to test this RE300.  Thanks for reporting it !


----------



## indieman

Looks nice for $50


----------



## Samehada

Anyone heard any products from Dynamic Motion Korea ? While kinda all of their earphones
 look aesthetical pleasing they also seem to sound pretty good according to the measurements
 and ratings from goldenears:
  

  
  
 Their Website:
  
 http://www.dynamicmotion.co.kr/eng/
  
 Goldenears Review:
  
 http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Earphones&document_srl=57025
  
 Their DM008 phones seem to go for 150$ on ebay, I can't find a shop selling the reviewed DM030 set tho.


----------



## Netforce

The re-400 was one of my first decent IEMs and still sounds rather solid these days. That said I would say they have been rather bested by the competition and I reach for a lot of other IEMs before reaching for me re-400. The xe800 are better than the re-400 so I wouldn't imagine the re-300 being a better bang for buck IEM if you consider the price with even taobao forwarding fees being $60~.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Yes, that one looks really interesting. Do you have the xe800 as well?




No I dont. Bhazard swears by it. Most people say it's like the GR07, which was a really good IEM, but sibilant as all heck, and lacking bass. Also haven't found it for under $70.00 yet.


----------



## bhazard

b9scrambler said:


> Awesome. He does have a pretty good ear so far IMO. Do you have any idea where he may have posted impressions? A search brings up one unanswered mention in this thread, and a couple unrelated mentions in some other threads. Nothing overly helpful though :/


 
 I may have mentioned them awhile ago (a year or so). Good but not great. Was great as a detachable option until the VSD3S came out and surpassed it for not much more $.


----------



## RedJohn456

My birthday present for myself just got delivered via UPS. Just wanted to give a shout out to Penon Audio for their EXCELLENT customer service and the value they deliver with their earphones. They really went to town securing the box, with many boxes inside for greater security. I would highly recommend buying from them. They are professional through and through. Just wish they carried Audio Technica IEMs.
  
 Just to note, I did use UPS and got dinged with a small customs fee, as long as you avoid UPS you will be fine, they are notorious for pulling this kind of schiit.


----------



## mochill

happy birthday  , and enjoy those iem


----------



## RedJohn456

mochill said:


> happy birthday  , and enjoy those iem


 
 Thank you! So yeah I just put in the VSD3 in my ears (keep in mind im coming from a JVC FR201) and as soon as the first song started my jaws hit the floor. So this is what a good IEM sounds like! And only for 60 bucks! Holy schiit!
  
  
  





  
 Edit: My face now and haven't even tried the havis yet!


----------



## bhazard

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/GK-LPS-music-headphones-foldable-headset-computer-headset-high-end-mobile-computer-headset-comfortable-to-wear/1380688_2055043657.html


----------



## mochill

g.k. Lps is what I want to hear now .... Supposedly no coloration and neutral white life like sound and vocal reproduction and big soundstage reproduction due to newly developed 53mm composite diaphragm drivers and 46strand voice coil.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The VSD3 are awesome, no doubt. @bhazard Thanks for letting me know.  I figured they would be a solid choice. Will have to snoop around to see if I can find your original post. Do you recall if they are smaller than the VSD3? I assume yes due to the 5.5mm driver. I also assume build quality, especially on the cables, is better (looks like it from the pics... but thats not quite the same as having them in your hands).


----------



## bhazard

b9scrambler said:


> The VSD3 are awesome, no doubt. @bhazard Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Search this thread from before Feb. A few people liked it quite a bit at the time, myself included.


----------



## peter123

@RedJohn456
Happy birthday mate, looks as if it's going to be a good one


----------



## mul1d

http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/1987117649.html

Thoughts


----------



## mul1d

Thoughts on gk gx

Can't post links sorry

Aliexpress


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Just got my Fiio X1. Right out of the box, this leap frogs the X3 (tuned too warm and dark), my iPhone 6, Sansa Fuze (rockboxed), and my Sony NWZ beater for overall sound performance. This thing is smooth, clear, and detailed. Easy as sin UI, file access, and the EQ really allows for custom settings. I'm bouncing around my IEM collection, and this DAP makes even the Pistons sound better! This is the best sub $100 DAP I've ever owned, and competes on a level playing field with all my former higher end DAPs from Fiio, iRiver, and HiFiMan.


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> Just got my Fiio X1. Right out of the box, this leap frogs the X3 (tuned too warm and dark), my iPhone 6, Sansa Fuze (rockboxed), and my Sony NWZ beater for overall sound performance. This thing is smooth, clear, and detailed. Easy as sin UI, file access, and the EQ really allows for custom settings. I'm bouncing around my IEM collection, and this DAP makes even the Pistons sound better! This is the best sub $100 DAP I've ever owned, and competes on a level playing field with all my former higher end DAPs from Fiio, iRiver, and HiFiMan.


 
 Nice. My review unit from Fiio is on its way to me as well. Normally I'm anti-DAP, smartphone preferred, but this may change my mind for my commute every day until my Geek Wave comes out next year.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> Search this thread from before Feb. A few people liked it quite a bit at the time, myself included.




Will do! Thanks again.


----------



## robervaul

altrunox said:


> Balanced armature drivers for US$ 27,01?... Anyone tried these?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER600-In-Ear-Hi-Fi-Waterproof-headphones-Knowles-unit-Double-Balanced-Armature-Earphones-with-Microphone/1422860273.html


 

Anyone tried?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

robervaul said:


> Anyone tried
> ?




This is nothing more than a pair of rebranded ADDIEM from Apple. Decently tuned, with no bass and sparkly highs. joker does a full review of them. This IEM has been available since 2010. The TEAC InCore ZE-1000 is probably a better DBA than these?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

@RedJohn456

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

RedJohn456 Happy birfday wif a f. Dats how we say dat in da hood...


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> @RedJohn456
> Happy birthday mate, looks as if it's going to be a good one


 
  
 Thanks Peter, Appreciate the sentiments! It has been a grand one! The presents are the icing on the cake 
  


houseofdoom said:


> Just got my Fiio X1. Right out of the box, this leap frogs the X3 (tuned too warm and dark), my iPhone 6, Sansa Fuze (rockboxed), and my Sony NWZ beater for overall sound performance. This thing is smooth, clear, and detailed. Easy as sin UI, file access, and the EQ really allows for custom settings. I'm bouncing around my IEM collection, and this DAP makes even the Pistons sound better! This is the best sub $100 DAP I've ever owned, and competes on a level playing field with all my former higher end DAPs from Fiio, iRiver, and HiFiMan.


 
  
 That sounds like a killer deal, where did you manage to pick it up at the price if you don't mind sharing?
  


houseofdoom said:


> @RedJohn456
> 
> Happy birthday!!


 
  
 Thanks for the wishes! Been a really good day, and the Havis are rocking my world as I type this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hisoundfi said:


> @RedJohn456 Happy birfday wif a f. Dats how we say dat in da hood...


 
 Haha that made me crack up! Keepin it real I see   Oh man that immediately reminded me of this:
  

  
 Running dem street corners and hustling (not really lol)
  
  
 Putting in my Havis for the first time I was expecting something super clinical and analytical and that I would hate it. But to my surprise there was ample bass and warmth. It feels like I am seeing a whole new side of my favorite songs and I guess I am not the basshead that I claimed to be because I am def loving the havis more than the VSD3 (but they are both epic!)
  
 The only annoying thing is getting a good seal. Was a piece of cake with the VSD3 but I am still trying but to no avail with the Pro 1. I hope I can find a decent sealing tip for it soon.


----------



## peter123

@RedJohn456
I think $100 is the regular price for the FiiO X1.

Keep looking for those perfect tips for you're Havi's, it's worth the effort


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> @RedJohn456
> I think $100 is the regular price for the FiiO X1.
> 
> Keep looking for those perfect tips for you're Havi's, it's worth the effort


 
  
 wow that's not a bad price and looks pretty good too! I am enjoying tip rolling and trying to find that perfect seal, that's half the fun


----------



## 1clearhead

Anyone here bought these, as of yet?
  
 I took a chance and bought these for only 128 RMB (roughly around $19 to $20 US dollars). There's excellent reviews on these on 'taobao website' and sure seems to have similarities with the GR07's.
  
 The reason I bought these?......Get a load of the frequency graph and specs!
  
 Similar to GR07's you think?
  
 I would never know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't own the GR07's.


 Here's the link.....
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.Oy7cs6&id=39206255128&ns=1#detail


----------



## HraD2

I have ordered one of BoBo models, it's on the way...


----------



## indieman

I've been using the stock foam tips with the havis's (or maybe not stock, but penon gift?). Seem to work well for me and very comfy. Want to upgrade to comply comfort tips, anyone tried 'em with the havis?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So far after a day with the X1, I've got some short observations. I've rotated all my IEM's, and the three that best synergize with the clarity, soundstage, and black space provided by the X1 would be the Havi B3, Xaiomi Pistons 2.0, Zero Audio Tenore and Doppio. The IEM's that tend to struggle the most, and deliver sub par sonics with the X1 straight plugged in and with amp are the TTPOD T1e, Sony Ex58V, Meelectronics M9 Classic, and VSonic VSD1S. None of the mentioned sounded great, and I think it's due to the lack of soundstage and imaging ability. The X1 likes soundstage, spacing( black space), and imaging, and delivers it with HD clarity. Each of those aren't know for soundstage, and this weakness becomes glaring listening to any genre on the X1. Shame the T1e sounds so rough and gritty. Ordering those RE-300 to put to the X1 test. More thoughts and observations later.


----------



## Exesteils

Just pulled out my old Fidelio S2s and tried them out with the X1. Never had them sound this good out of any portable I've tried, the details, the speed, the highs! I think I've found my favorite pairing for my X1


----------



## nmatheis

indieman said:


> I've been using the stock foam tips with the havis's (or maybe not stock, but penon gift?). Seem to work well for me and very comfy. Want to upgrade to comply comfort tips, anyone tried 'em with the havis?




Yes, check the Havi thread.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

exesteils said:


> Just pulled out my old Fidelio S2s and tried them out with the X1. Never had them sound this good out of any portable I've tried, the details, the speed, the highs! I think I've found my favorite pairing for my X1



Well done! So far it's the Tenore and B3 for me.


----------



## 1clearhead

hrad2 said:


> I have ordered one of BoBo models, it's on the way...



 
Hopefully, those Chinese reviews are accurate. I checked out the reviews for these only several weeks ago with a count of only 15 reviews. But, just recently checked the taobao website again and the reviews shot-up to 196 reviews. Something must be good about them.


----------



## KepinCemit

OOT :
  
 I'm a late comer to audio stuffs, just found out about the hifiman he-300 about a year ago, but keep postponing getting it
  
 Decided to get one recently, but turned out it's discontinued and my country's dealer has it sold out already
  
 Tried to asked local forums for a used one, but no luck yet 
  
  
 =====================================================
  
 So anyway,
  
 do you guys have any recommendation for a headphone similar to the he-300 ? Haven't tried it yet, gonna blind buy it, but from various reviews it looks like it's right up my alley: open, fun sounding, good bass, warm-ish, smooth, euphonic


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> hrad2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have ordered one of BoBo models, it's on the way...
> ...



just to know,those reviews were on mostly positive?


----------



## 1clearhead

shawn71 said:


> just to know,those reviews were on mostly positive?



 
Definitely, yes!


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> Putting in my Havis for the first time I was expecting something super clinical and analytical and that I would hate it. But to my surprise there was ample bass and warmth. It feels like I am seeing a whole new side of my favorite songs and I guess I am not the basshead that I claimed to be because I am def loving the havis more than the VSD3 (but they are both epic!)
> 
> *The only annoying thing is getting a good seal.* Was a piece of cake with the VSD3 but I am still trying but to no avail with the Pro 1. *I hope I can find a decent sealing tip for it soon.*


 
  
 I had the same problem. In case you didn't see the post, the tips shown below are working very well for me:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/3240#post_10953689
  
 If you can find any similar ones lying around, give them a try if you haven't already done so.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> I had the same problem. In case you didn't see the post, the tips shown below are working very well for me:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/3240#post_10953689
> 
> If you can find any similar ones lying around, give them a try if you haven't already done so.


 

 Hey that actually helped me a lot because that looks exactly like the non hybrid wide bore silicon tips that I have and it worked! Better seal than before. Also realized that this IEM is very sensitive to insertion depth. When I inserted the tip deeply, the sound was a little jumbled and muddy. I was a bit disappointed and began pulling out the tip (that's what she said lol) and the sound suddenly really cleaned up and I started hearing the sound outside of my head.
  
 I was like:

  
  
 Wow! I got a glimpse of its potential. Its so sensitive to depth of insertion so I am trying to find the sweetspot. I have a feeling its going to take a while lol. Dang it I want the magic now! 
  
  
 EDIT: Didn't mean to imply the overall SQ is muddly and jumbled, I just meant that's what I heard shoving the tip in too deep for a bit. Mistake on my part.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> Hey that actually helped me a lot because that looks exactly like the non hybrid wide bore silicon tips that I have and it worked! Better seal than before. Also realized that this IEM is very sensitive to insertion depth. When I first inserted the tip, the sound was a little jumbled and muddy. I was a bit disappointed and began pulling out the tip (that's what she said lol) and the sound suddenly really cleaned up and I started hearing the sound outside of my head.


 
  
 This thread could go downhill quickly lol!
  
 Interesting though. With those tips that I showed, they are relatively short tips, and I am basically pushing them as far in as possible to get as good a seal as possible and a more fuller sound with more bass, but I am still getting what I consider to be a clean sound with great soundstage. Or maybe the sound is a bit jumbled and muddy and that's just my preference! Who knows. The tips I'm using though are fairly soft/flexible, I'm not sure if the ones you tried are.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> This thread could go downhill quickly lol!
> 
> Interesting though. With those tips that I showed, they are relatively short tips, and I am basically pushing them as far in as possible to get as good a seal as possible and a more fuller sound with more bass, but I am still getting what I consider to be a clean sound with great soundstage. Or maybe the sound is a bit jumbled and muddy and that's just my preference! Who knows. The tips I'm using though are fairly soft/flexible, I'm not sure if the ones you tried are.


 

 Nah my bad, what I meant was I was inserting too deeply and that messed up the sound. I kept losing seal by smooshing it in too deep if that makes any sense. They are not jumbled and muddy at all. it was only that way when I was messing up. Apologies again.
  
 Why downhill quickly?


----------



## Salmonelas

Every ear canal is differend so its up to you what tip will fit you and your hearing needs.I found mine after a lot of tip rolling,Soundmagics E10 wide bore tips.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> Nah my bad, what I meant was I was inserting too deeply and that messed up the sound. I kept losing seal by smooshing it in too deep if that makes any sense. They are not jumbled and muddy at all. it was only that way when I was messing up. Apologies again.
> 
> *Why downhill quickly? *


 
  
 Because I had a bunch of responses to "I was a bit disappointed and began pulling out the tip (that's what she said lol)", all of which would have dragged things downhill rather quickly lol


----------



## Wokei

RedJohn456...downhill because that's what she said..just joking...gotta do more tit rolling..lol


----------



## RedJohn456

wokei said:


> @RedJohn456...downhill because that's what she said..just joking...gotta do more *tit *rolling..lol


 

@Wokei haha I see what you did there   Yeah fair enough I should be more careful with my jokes. 
  
@waynes world okay will keep the jokes PG13 from now on


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> @waynes world okay will keep the jokes PG13 from now on


 
  
 Nah, I don't mind... as long as both @Wokei and I can control ourselves from getting too silly in kind!


----------



## nihontoman

been surfing on aliexpress and came across two interesting iems:
  
  
 1st one it probably the cheapest iem with detachable cables - ipipoo DC2:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-Ear-Headphones-with-MIC-Hands-Free-Headset-Earphone-Super-BASS-Hifi-MP3-Games-MUSIC-Earbuds/2030379387.html
  

  
 they look quite nice, come in three colors and for 9$ shipped with epacket, what could go wrong?  there's also other stuff from the same company, namely DC1 and DC3 (also with detachable cables) and some more:
  
http://ipipoo.com/index.php/list-31.html (holy ****, they even got an English page )
  
  
  
 Second is the more elegant looking and also more expensive Vention T01 earphones:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Vention-100-Original-Electronic-2014-New-In-Ear-Headphone-Noise-Isolating-3-5mm-Earphone-with-Mic/536610_1894748203.html
  
  

  
  


 looks like a really good packaging and accessories for 25$.
  
 seems like a reputable company which also makes other audio related stuff, mainly cables:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Audio-Cable/536610_254437232.html
  
  
  
  
 what do you guys think? I think they are worth investigating  who's gonna dive in first?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

One more impression. The X1 synergizes so well with the E11k, I was going to "upgrade" to a NK1 or C5, but the X1 sounds so gorgeous with the E11k, there's no need at this point. My Doppio and B3 have the most exquisite lush sound and depth. Love this!


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> One more impression. The X1 synergizes so well with the E11k, I was going to "upgrade" to a NK1 or C5, but the X1 sounds so gorgeous with the E11k, there's no need at this point. My Doppio and B3 have the most exquisite lush sound and depth. Love this!


 

 C5 would be a step up, but the fitment of X1 and E11k is just a match made in heaven.  Just wait a little bit, FiiO should release a stack up kit for X1/E11k, similar to X5/E12 kit.


----------



## bhazard

nihontoman said:


> been surfing on aliexpress and came across two interesting iems:
> 
> 
> 1st one it probably the cheapest iem with detachable cables - ipipoo DC2:
> ...


 
 Give them a shot


----------



## BigGearHunter

nihontoman said:


> been surfing on aliexpress and came across two interesting iems:
> 
> 
> 1st one it probably the cheapest iem with detachable cables - ipipoo DC2:
> ...




Those look really sexy! I'd go for the first one if I didn't already have 4 pairs of IEMs on the way 

By the way, this is my first post. I registered because of this thread, I also ordered 2 KZs because of it, I can't wait to get them. Hi, everybody!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Some measure of redemption for the T1e. When listening to the X1 with the E11k, the grittiness and grain is smoothed out, and the bass is more present and less distorted. More rounded. So far it's been fun experimenting with different combinations to see how each IEM is affected.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> C5 would be a step up, but the fitment of X1 and E11k is just a match made in heaven.  Just wait a little bit, FiiO should release a stack up kit for X1/E11k, similar to X5/E12 kit.




+1 and I hope so!


----------



## B9Scrambler

nihontoman said:


> been surfing on aliexpress and came across two interesting iems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 I like the look of the cheaper pair with removable cables. Consider my interest ignited.


----------



## twister6

b9scrambler said:


> I like the look of the cheaper pair with removable cables. Consider my interest ignited.


 
  
 For $9 it worth a shot, but don't expect miracles.  These remind me a lot of Awei ES900i model, just with removable cables.  I just hope they don't cut too many corners with that cheap connector making it loose, etc.  Sorry, don't want to sound too negative or pessimistic.  I usually LOVE headphones with removable cables, but something about removable cable on $9 pair of headphones doesn't sound as comforting


----------



## BigGearHunter

twister6 said:


> For $9 it worth a shot, but don't expect miracles.  These remind me a lot of Awei ES900i model, just with removable cables.  I just hope they don't cut too many corners with that cheap connector making it loose, etc.  Sorry, don't want to sound too negative or pessimistic.  I usually LOVE headphones with removable cables, but something about removable cable on $9 pair of headphones doesn't sound as comforting



You're right, but maybe _that's why_ it will work.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> For $9 it worth a shot, but don't expect miracles.  These remind me a lot of Awei ES900i model, just with removable cables.  I just hope they don't cut too many corners with that cheap connector making it loose, etc.  Sorry, don't want to sound too negative or pessimistic.  I usually LOVE headphones with removable cables, but something about removable cable on $9 pair of headphones doesn't sound as comforting




Amen brotha!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

biggearhunter said:


> You're right, but maybe _that's why_ it will work.



I'm only speaking from my experience and opinion, but 100% of these Chinese under $20 IEMS, regardless of accessories, removable cable ect sounded like sub $20 IEMs, aka like crapola. Usually they are either bass cannons or just congested, badly tuned garbage. The Pistons and Philips being rare exceptions. So until bhazard, twister6, or some other guy who's ear I trust proclaims a giant killer in the sub budget-fi Kingdom, I'm saving my money for the real deal.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twister6 said:


> For $9 it worth a shot, but don't expect miracles.  These remind me a lot of Awei ES900i model, just with removable cables.  I just hope they don't cut too many corners with that cheap connector making it loose, etc.  Sorry, don't want to sound too negative or pessimistic.  I usually LOVE headphones with removable cables, but something about removable cable on $9 pair of headphones doesn't sound as comforting




I'm fully expecting they will sound....less than stellar, and lack a certain...level of refinement. I like the idea though


----------



## Salmonelas

Yeah,just got notification,i can go tomorrow to post office and get my package,VSD3 and Sidy DM3.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

salmonelas said:


> Yeah,just got notification,i can go tomorrow to post office and get my package,VSD3 and Sidy DM3.



Let me know how those DM3 work out


----------



## Salmonelas

sure,but il burn them in first ,like @twister6  @Hisoundfi  @mochill suggested,and post brief comparisons to VSD3 and Havis but im new in terminology so...also me to im waiting for posts from this guys ,they have DM3s some time now so wait for there opinions better.Cheers...


----------



## B9Scrambler

salmonelas said:


> Yeah,just got notification,i can go tomorrow to post office and get my package,VSD3 and Sidy DM3.


 

 Congrats! Them VSD3 are awesome. My current favs, alongside the JVC HA-FRD60. They both offer an awesome experience and compliment each other very, very well. Eager to hear your impressions!


----------



## indieman

biggearhunter said:


> By the way, this is my first post. I registered because of this thread, I also ordered 2 KZs because of it, I can't wait to get them. Hi, everybody!




Welcome! Sorry for your wallet 
(Although if you stick to kz it shouldn't be that bad...)


----------



## nihontoman

I found some more interesting stuff on aliexpress. this time they are properly expensive though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 1 - Tennmak Dulcimer which I haven't seen in this thread lately so yeah 
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Free-Shipping-Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1183804_1734464811.html
  
 cost about 25, they look good, and the name does't exactly scream bass canons  even in description it says it is tuned for all kindz of music, and vocals seem to be the main point in this IEM 

  
  
  
  
 2 - Tennmak T-050. MAN, just look at that _*gorgeous braided silverplated cable!*_ and they come in color too :|
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/strong-bass-clear-sound-Tennmak-HiFi-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-PTEF-silver-plated/1183804_2055605062.html
  

  
  
 cable alone is worth that much imo 
  
  
 3 - Canyon M1-6. Titanium housing titanium driver. titaniumception 
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Canyon-M1-6-HiFi-strong-bass-clear-sound-in-ear-titanium-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-100/1183804_2054837680.html
  
  
  
  
  
 look s quite good and seems like it would sound good too, but it's a bit pricey at 50$.
  
  
 4 - HZSOUND EP-00. the unusual low profile angled driver shape seems quite comfortable for overear wear.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HZSOUND-EP-001-HiFi-strong-bass-clear-sound-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3/1183804_2053487596.html
  

  
 for 30$, seems quite good. nice tip selection too 
  
  
  
 5 - Jingler J308. what's so special about it? well, first it is BA driver iem. second, it is quite expensive at about 65$
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Jingler-J308-with-BAT-driver-strong-bass-clear-sound-HiFi-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone/1183804_2051476631.html
  
  
  
  
  
 not too sure about the cable though. at that price, I'd like something better 
  
  
  
  
  6 - amigo. aliexpress site says it's supposedly OEM for Sennheiser and AKG and the driver used in this one is the one used in sennheiser (which one though, is unclear)
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Strong-bass-clear-sound-Anigo-in-ear-Earphones-Earbuds-headphone-with-microphone-and-remote-volume-control/1183804_2049557918.html
  
  

 not too sure about this one. nothing really stands out though, but at the price, shouldn't be bad...
  
  
  
  
 7/8 - these two are from the same company, and look like a Chinese version of beats in ears, complete with celebrity endorsements as it seems. they are quite pricey, but at least the accessories seem to be plenty.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Modrill-AX49-strong-bass-brass-cover-in-ear-metal-bullet-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-and/1183804_2041240800.html
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Modrill-AH95-strong-bass-rock-style-in-ear-brass-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-remote-and-microphone/1183804_2041102383.html
  
 for about 50$ I'm not sure I would dive in without hearing impressions on them first...
  
  
  
 9 - Hisoundaudio BA100. these need no introduction, but it seems black version has also been released and this guy sells it for 35$

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/high-quality-BAT-driver-Sound-BA100-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-smartphone-new-promotion-free/1183804_2043112227.html
  

  
 photo is taken by MrJoshua on headfi...
  
  
  
 10 - yet another BA driver phone - Tennmak DIY-T1. they look like ortofones with this style of cable attachement to the driver.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/clear-sound-HiFi-Tennmak-DIY-T1-in-ear-metal-music-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-BAT-driver/1183804_2039344087.html
  
  
 -
  
  
 they are quite pricey though at 56$....
  
  
  
  
  
 11 - Tennmak DIY - X1. they are also pricey - 70$ isn't a small amount for relatively unknown Chinese IEM...
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/top-sound-quality-Tennmak-DIY-X1-in-ear-metal-music-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-single-crystal/1183804_2038454746.html
  
  

  
  
 apparently it drinks the blood of sennheisers, sonys and other earphones under 300$ 
  
  
12 - T-AG. looks like the dita iems. and the cable seems nice and strong.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/top-sound-quality-3-5mm-music-metal-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-AG1-for-MP3/1183804_2037954231.html


----------



## nihontoman

nihontoman said:


> I found some more interesting stuff on aliexpress. this time they are properly expensive though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nihontoman

weird, I posted something and I can't see it, the posts are empty, though I can see what I anted to post when I quote it :/


----------



## clee290

I can see it too (when I quote)  Maybe it's too long or has too many pictures?


----------



## BigGearHunter

indieman said:


> Welcome! Sorry for your wallet
> (Although if you stick to kz it shouldn't be that bad...)




Haha, thank you! 

Though I do expect to stick to KZ for a while, I also have a pair of pistons and plan on getting a few of the other slightly more expensive models later on.


----------



## nihontoman

clee290 said:


> I can see it too (when I quote)  Maybe it's too long or has too many pictures?


 

 maybe... I'l try and delete the pics


----------



## bhazard

Cayin C5 and Takstar Pro 80 sound excellent together through my OPO.


----------



## Ira Delphic

nihontoman said:


> I found some more interesting stuff on aliexpress. this time they are properly expensive though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have no idea how they sound but they look pretty darn good! But seriously, the price of IEM's is only going one direction, and fast. I love my new Vsonic GR07, but I'm sure in 12 months there will be IEM's even better sounding with more robust build for much lower cost.
  
 Thanks for your post.


----------



## cjs001

They do look decent for the price. Though some of the overall build quality looks a bit questionable. I'm also rather amused all of them are labelled as "Noise Cancelling" as opposed to "Noise Isolation". So, any brave soul willing to try them out?


----------



## munggo

I tried using mistertao.. Then when I entered the site in their search and clicked on the item, after displaying the item briefly this message replaces the item display:
*Dear Customer,*

All products related to keywords *"ic"* are banned to sell.
Please try to search other products you like. Thank you!
 

Mistertao team.

 

Any idea why that is? Thanks.

 

here's a screenshot:


----------



## nihontoman

ira delphic said:


> I have no idea how they sound but they look pretty darn good! But seriously, the price of IEM's is only going one direction, and fast. I love my new Vsonic GR07, but I'm sure in 12 months there will be IEM's even better sounding with more robust build for much lower cost.
> 
> Thanks for your post.


 
  
 yeah, some of them really look good. especially the cables 
  
  
  
  


cjs001 said:


> They do look decent for the price. Though some of the overall build quality looks a bit questionable. I'm also rather amused all of them are labelled as "Noise Cancelling" as opposed to "Noise Isolation". So, any brave soul willing to try them out?


 
  
  
 they are from one seller, and he seems to give every iem the same title... I think I'll go with the one with pretty braided cables 
  
  
  
 There's some other interesting stff from the same seller:
  
 Final audio ripoff for 150$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know what kind of sound it will deliver, but it better be damn good :|
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Final-Audio-VIII-HiFi-audio-shaved-brass-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-top-quality-free-shipping/1183804_2037876741.html
  
  
 There's also this - Tennmak DIY M8K. quite interesting design, very good looking cable and not a bad price imo...
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/strong-bass-clear-sound-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-Tennmak-DIY-M8K-for-MP3-top/1183804_2036990518.html
  
 The description is interesting:

  


> *sound quality reach UE900 TF10 W4R IE80 SE535 level* *around 2000 good commens within one month in Chinese Market *
> *Sound quality:*
> bass type, a little taste of sound rendering. More suitable for listening to pop, rock and dance music that nightclubs. Sound field control center, not overflowing. There is a very unique place to go when playing the bass is not implicated in the high frequencies. The sense of hearing will find that the bass is not a diaphragm vibration generated, as if there is an independent control of the diaphragm bass. While the high frequency is quite clear not harsh, Relax greatly enhance the sense of hearing. There is a very warm feeling, unlike any other headphone bass, but for heavy to coax the brain, is the bass is not enough! High frequency is also quite good, listen to the human voice when quite clear. High frequency resolved fairly well, even the singer's voice, and some kind of trembling voice can distinguish offal. Very realistic, can express an emotion singer accurate to 100%
> 
> *Cable is single crystal copper which is more better for signal transmission*


 
  
  
 sounds  good to me 
  
  
 And there's this cute little DIY thingy - http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-E2C-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3-free-shipping/1183804_2034343828.html
  
 the cables though, it's pure porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would gladly have one with red/blue cable combo...
  
  
 speaking about cute:  http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/smallest-HiFi-ceramic-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-IOS-Andorid-system-smartphone-MP3-free-shipping/1183804_2040143314.html
  
 Tiny tiny ceramic housing, microdriver placed in the nozzle and iphone or android controls. ceramic is sexy, especially in black...
  
 and lastly there's this: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Unique-Special-Cute-In-Ear-Metal-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-with-Mic-and-Remote-for-MP3-Andorid/1183804_2031842632.html
  
 not to sure what to think about the design. it's also a microdriver placed in the nozzle, but this one has an additional chamber at the back and truth to be told, I really like the Gold/black combo...
  
 now someone please get all of them so I have some reference to which is better...


----------



## cjs001

Some of the designs are definitely... different. Given that they're mostly sub $50 headphones, I'd say don't put your hopes too high hehe.


----------



## nihontoman

cjs001 said:


> Some of the designs are definitely... different. Given that they're mostly sub $50 headphones, I'd say don't put your hopes too high hehe.


 
  
 yeah some of them are downright strange... but that 9$ one with detacheable cable still looks good to me...


----------



## clee290

^I wonder how much a replacement cable would cost though.


----------



## cjs001

A little search yielded this lol. The comments were interesting.


----------



## nihontoman

clee290 said:


> ^I wonder how much a replacement cable would cost though.


 
  
 you just get another one and there you have it, two sets of iems with one cable


----------



## cjs001

So seems like some of them are German headphones. Though they seem to be designed for style over function, but I can be wrong.
  
 http://www.canyonelectronic.com/Earphone/


----------



## B9Scrambler

My final impressions of the Huawai Honor.

  
 I'm not going to do a full review as these were just not a pair of iems I could sink my proverbial teeth into. I gave them a ton of 'burn in' time, both while listening and just playing alone. They were used almost every day at work (call centre, great for isolation testing), and with a wide variety of music. I tried to disregard their price and enjoy them as best I could for what they are.

  
 Positives:

  
 - As noted in my initial impressions a while back, the build quality is awesome. Nothing negative to say here. They feel very solid, from the housings to the in-line controls, to the plug and strain reliefs. There are no molding artifacts on anything, and all aspects fit together snuggly and with clear attention to detail. That goes double for the unique packaging.
 - The cable is very sturdy and looks great. The chin slider is an example of one done right; it slides without too much friction, yet stays in place without issue. Probably the best cinch I've used to date.
 - Sound has a nicely weighted feel to it. Bass kicks with authority and vocals are adequately forward.
 - They are very comfortable, but with only average isolation.
 - Great for vocal-only recordings (try out Aesop Rock's 'Live on 89.9 fm Night Train' recording...low quality but still sounds great).

  
 Negatives:

  
 - The greatness of the cable is offset by the horrible microphonics. The more I used them, the less tolerable it became.
 - The cable between the y-split and buds is wayyyyyyy to short. I have a pretty tiny noggin and I can't wear these with the cable around ear, unless of course I feel like having it cut into my chin and jawline. Fix this issue and the microphonics problem is more or less negated.
 - The soundstage is too congested. As a result everything often sound jumbled and muddy. Its too bad, because with less-busy songs you can tell the treble extension is pretty decent, again the mids are good, and the bass is allowed to shine. Improve the soundstage and I could learn to live with the microphonics.

  
 * I found the bass doesn't extend as deep as I like, but for someone who prefers a more balanced approach it would probably be fine, or maybe even a bit too bass rich. *

  
 Overall I don't mind them, but the issues they display just kill the overall experience. I did truly enjoy them at times and with certain songs (like Evil Nine's Crooked, one of my fav songs), but at other times they are just flat out bad (as with King Crimson's Starless and Bible Black).

  
 As a result of their fantastic build quality, sharp design, and overall acceptable sound, I would have no issue giving these out as a gift to someone who is more concerned with how their iem looks, and how long it will last. These have some initial wow-factor too; not something you often get with a product costing $12.

  
 6/10 sounds about right. Keep the sound quality as is, expand the soundstage, and improve the cable issues and they would easily be an 8 (in comparison to other iems in their price range that I've tried).

  
 ** As a side note, I've ordered the KZ EDse and KZ Micro Ring. Let's see how they stack up to the Honor when they arrive. **

  
 Since I didn't bother with a full review of the Honor, here is my full review of the Don Scorpio Bass Colour:

  
 http://b9scrambler.blogspot.ca/2014/10/don-scorpio-bass-colour-yes-colour-with.html


----------



## cjs001

So uh... I guess that one goes up in the wall of shame huh? Wait, do we even have a wall of shame?


----------



## B9Scrambler

cjs001 said:


> So uh... I guess that one goes up in the wall of shame huh? Wait, do we even have a wall of shame?


 

 Not at all! Yeah, to my ears they don't sound fantastic and have some hard to forgive issues. But, for a daily use iem that you really don't have to worry about, like...at all, they would be great. They're just okay as-is. Not a great pick, but not a bad pick.
  
 Plus, they just look sexy.
  


 Okay...maybe not in these pics, but in person...for sure.


----------



## cjs001

b9scrambler said:


> Plus, they just look sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...maybe not in these pics, but in person...for sure.


 
 That's what they all say! XD


----------



## garyhiebner

Has anyone tried the Takstar's HI 1200 IEM's
  
http://www.takstar.com/en/product/detail-11-34-419-1 
  
 Would love to hear your thoughts on them. There have been rave reviews on their Pro 80's. I hope their IEM's are also very good quality.


----------



## Ira Delphic

garyhiebner said:


> Has anyone tried the Takstar's HI 1200 IEM's
> 
> http://www.takstar.com/en/product/detail-11-34-419-1
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on them. There have been rave reviews on their Pro 80's. I hope their IEM's are also very good quality.


 
  
 You see this?  http://www.takstar.com/en/profile/3
  
 I'd love to see a tour of the KZ factory!


----------



## twister6

ira delphic said:


> You see this?  http://www.takstar.com/en/profile/3
> 
> I'd love to see a tour of the KZ factory!


 
  
 Scroll down to "Library" picture, looks like prison to me


----------



## BigGearHunter

@Nihontoman: you are just too awesome. Please keep those little hidden gems coming, the more the merrier!


----------



## bhazard

garyhiebner said:


> Has anyone tried the Takstar's HI 1200 IEM's
> 
> http://www.takstar.com/en/product/detail-11-34-419-1
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on them. There have been rave reviews on their Pro 80's. I hope their IEM's are also very good quality.


 
 The 1200 is meh. Not that great.


----------



## bhazard

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-Platinum-Limited-Edition-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headphones-HIFI-headphones-Global-Limited-first-999/1380688_32214111177.html


----------



## altrunox

cjs001 said:


> A little search yielded this lol. The comments were interesting.


 
  
 Interesting? Take a look on his videos "review" of the VSD3, B3 Pro 2 and Pistons...


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-Platinum-Limited-Edition-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headphones-HIFI-headphones-Global-Limited-first-999/1380688_32214111177.html


 

 Juicy! Nice catch!


----------



## Ira Delphic

bhazard said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-Platinum-Limited-Edition-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headphones-HIFI-headphones-Global-Limited-first-999/1380688_32214111177.html


 
  
 Limited to 1000!
  
 KV is one of the most most prolific IEM producers in the world! In terms of number of discreet models of IEM's. They do appear to be unfocused. They should learn the lesson of HTC - too many models is not a good thing!


----------



## mochill

placed an order for the kz platinum limited edition


----------



## BigGearHunter

ira delphic said:


> Limited to 1000!
> 
> KV is one of the most most prolific IEM producers in the world! In terms of number of discreet models of IEM's. They do appear to be unfocused. They should learn the lesson of HTC - too many models is not a good thing!



I will respectfully have to disagree. The fact that they have a wide variety of models at pretty good prices make all of them attainable, testable and palatable. Excited to hear what Mochill has to say about this new limited edition.


----------



## mochill

will compare with the dt3 ,es,ed3,edse when I receive them


----------



## BigGearHunter

mochill said:


> will compare with the dt3 ,es,ed3,edse when I receive them



Out of curiosity, what's your favorite model?


----------



## nihontoman

IS that a hybrid from KZ? dual dynamic? Isome fancy sound chamber thing? I'm confused


----------



## mochill

its a dual dynamic drivers iem with 8.5mm sound chamber and no circuit board for sound division...my favorite kz iem is the kzes , I don't have the dt3 yet


----------



## HouseOfDoom

There are some interesting IEMs on that list, and I'm probably going to take the plunge on a couple? Certainly not the KZ. Haven't met a KZ IEM yet that wasn't a bass cannon posing as something more refined. I'm thinking there might be a couple good balanced gems in that list? I'll be the Guinea on those.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Ok so after reading through the KZ ED SE, it says it's a smooth and flat FR. The chart shows a fairly flat response. This from a DD IEM, which is similar in response to the Havi B3. Maybe this is KZ's attempt at providing an IEM tuned like the B3? Ok I'm game. Gonna order a pair this week. I hope they turn out to be flat and reference?


----------



## nihontoman

houseofdoom said:


> There are some interesting IEMs on that list, and I'm probably going to take the plunge on a couple? Certainly not the KZ. Haven't met a KZ IEM yet that wasn't a bass cannon posing as something more refined. I'm thinking there might be a couple good balanced gems in that list? I'll be the Guinea on those.





Yay! We all appreciate you being a guinea pig.


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> its a dual dynamic drivers iem with 8.5mm sound chamber and no circuit board for sound division...my favorite kz iem is the kzes , I don't have the dt3 yet




Dual dynamic sounds nice... Maybe I should get one...


----------



## mochill

Yes you should ...also the upgraded the amount of ofc wire from 32 to 54 strands


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> Ok so after reading through the KZ ED SE, it says it's a smooth and flat FR. The chart shows a fairly flat response. This from a DD IEM, which is similar in response to the Havi B3. Maybe this is KZ's attempt at providing an IEM tuned like the B3? Ok I'm game. Gonna order a pair this week. I hope they turn out to be flat and reference?


 
 The KZ's are good for the sub $20 range. They don't approach Havi quality. The EDSE, ES and GR are the most "balanced" to me.
  
 With that said, I just purchased the platinum, the LPS, and the spare cable.


----------



## mochill

what if they did???


----------



## BigGearHunter

Wouldn't it be hilarious if the KZ Platinum crushed those other IEMs? Considering the price tag and specs, it's not out of the realm of possibility!


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Yes you should ...also the upgraded the amount of ofc wire from 32 to 54 strands


 
  
 Did you also notice they use a balanced connector wiring, instead of traditional TRRS or TRS?  If that is a case, you will need specific DAP (like those HiFiMAN) or an adapter to drive these from a regular phone or regular DAP.  This wiring looks exactly like my HM700 DAP with RE400B edition.


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> Did you also notice they use a balanced connector wiring, instead of traditional TRRS or TRS?  If that is a case, you will need specific DAP (like those HiFiMAN) or an adapter to drive these from a regular phone or regular DAP.  This wiring looks exactly like my HM700 DAP with RE400B edition.


 
 The KZSE also has balanced wiring. Very cool to have on a low cost IEM, and probably boosts quality on balanced dacs.
  
 The SE works fine off a regular phone.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The KZSE also has balanced wiring. Very cool to have on a low cost IEM, and probably boosts quality on balanced dacs.
> 
> The SE works fine off a regular phone.


 
  
 Oh, I agree, RE400B also works ok but the sound is not as good as when I drive it from HM700 which has a balanced connector wiring where the sound gets wider and more dynamic. Hmm, I might have to look into this KZ ED SE...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Tonight I ordered the KZ ED SE and the HiFiMan RE-300. Let the battle begin!!!


----------



## SymphonyX7

bhazard said:


> The KZ's are good for the sub $20 range. They don't approach Havi quality. The EDSE, ES and GR are the most "balanced" to me.
> 
> With that said, I just purchased the platinum, the LPS, and the spare cable.


 
 What is this KZ Platinum you speak of? Care to link?


----------



## solcrystal

symphonyx7 said:


> What is this KZ Platinum you speak of? Care to link?


 
   
 Quote:


bhazard said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-Platinum-Limited-Edition-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headphones-HIFI-headphones-Global-Limited-first-999/1380688_32214111177.html


 
  
 I want to wait and hear other people's impressions on them first (hopefully they won't be sold out by then)


----------



## Netforce

Ordered a kz platnium, the gr was alright but nothing too special to me. The ed se was quite nice for their price though going back now the bass is a tad too much for me. I'll keep my expectations close to around the t1e based on the platinum's price.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Who wants to give these a try? 

*Awei-ES860hi*

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cool-Design-Fashion-Metal-Earphone-Brand-ES860Hi-In-Ear-Earphones-With-Mic-For-Iphone-Samsung-Computer/2033151113.html

 There was a comment left on one of my reviews which seemed quite luring.


  


 Website: http://www.awei.hk/index.php/page-13-341.html

 I'll leave it here for anyone of you daring Head-fiers.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

h20fidelity said:


> Who wants to give these a try?
> 
> *Awei-ES860hi*
> 
> ...




Isn't Awei like the Maxell of Chinese IEMs?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> Ordered a kz platnium, the gr was alright but nothing too special to me. The ed se was quite nice for their price though going back now the bass is a tad too much for me. I'll keep my expectations close to around the t1e based on the platinum's price.




+1! Me too!


----------



## Salmonelas

VSD3 and DM3 arrived,my jaw immediatle dropped to the floor,very very nice sound from both IEMs,I cant explain in terms,others are better in reviews here that can wright better,but i trust my ears and i have to say im very very happy with those 2 purchases.
  
 I bought them both from Penonaudio,very nice packages,and dont now how arrived in others but especially in DM3 inside the tiny metal box where 1 hard case,3 pairs of silicone white tips,3 pairs of grey silicone,3 pairs of black silicone and 3 pairs of wide boar foam tips ! plus earhooks.VSD3 had less tips,very nice and premium package but only 3 pairs of silicone 1 pair of double flang and 1 pair of foam tips.
  
 Out of the box i was amazed by the perfect fit and impressive isolation of VSD3.Also the cable gave me nice comfort of durability.
 Out of the box for DM3 i liked the very light weight of the housings and the cable.Isolation and fit very nice but i have to say ,VSD3 despite the big housings felt more secure,comfortable and better isolation (i was in a public road with heavy traffic).Also i liked the feel and quality of cable in DM3.
  
 For sound il have to burn them in first and make the neccesary tiprolling.Also il post pics when i have time alone in home WHEN THE WIFE WILL NOT BE IN THE HOUSE TO SEE MY NEW TOYS!!!


----------



## Shawn71

Nice investment and money well spent....so WAF is fine....


----------



## Salmonelas

Wife is going to kill me,se declared that when i purchased Soundmagic E10 and VSD1S 5 months ago...then SECRETLY i bought Sony E384 then SHE3590,Penon IEM and Havis...then i bought Topping NX1 and T1E ,and now VSD3 and DM3...and im waiting for B6 or VSD5 and if wife still dont understand or find out,i will purchase Fiio X1...and then will see what 2015 will brink.


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> Wife is going to kill me,se declared that when i purchased Soundmagic E10 and VSD1S 5 months ago...then SECRETLY i bought Sony E384 then SHE3590,Penon IEM and Havis...then i bought Topping NX1 and now VSD3 and DM3...and im waiting for B6 or VSD5 and if wife still dont understand or find out,i will purchase Fiio X1...and then will see what 2015 will brink.




Good luck buddy ....you need it ...lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

salmonelas said:


> Wife is going to kill me,se declared that when i purchased Soundmagic E10 and VSD1S 5 months ago...then SECRETLY i bought Sony E384 then SHE3590,Penon IEM and Havis...then i bought Topping NX1 and T1E ,and now VSD3 and DM3...and im waiting for B6 or VSD5 and if wife still dont understand or find out,i will purchase Fiio X1...and then will see what 2015 will brink.


 

 Only a real Head-fier lives this dangerously  haha


----------



## Salmonelas

b9scrambler said:


> Only a real Head-fier lives this dangerously  haha


 
 LOL ,im crying from laughs


----------



## twister6

salmonelas said:


> LOL ,im crying from laughs


 
  
 Make sure you talk to Wokei, the man knows every trick in the book how to deal with a wife/gf who doesn't support head-fi habits


----------



## Salmonelas

twister6 said:


> Make sure you talk to Wokei, the man knows every trick in the book how to deal with a wife/gf who doesn't support head-fi habits



Already he knows,he will support me all the way,and when he buys the B6 we all gonna create an anti-wife club,like the movie...Vatos locos forever carnale LOL!


----------



## Salmonelas

@twister6 you where right , DM3 will not dissapoint me,very fun and clear sound.


----------



## Ira Delphic

bhazard said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-Platinum-Limited-Edition-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headphones-HIFI-headphones-Global-Limited-first-999/1380688_32214111177.html


 
  
  
 Did you see the bottom - ED limited edition Platinum plugs?
  
 Can someone explain?


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Anyone know a good inexpensive but pretty cool amp / dac, or possibly a combo of the two? I understand that the Cayin is pretty nice, just will mainly use it at my desk.


----------



## nino9

bluephoenixhd said:


> Anyone know a good inexpensive but pretty cool amp / dac, or possibly a combo of the two? I understand that the Cayin is pretty nice, just will mainly use it at my desk.


 
 If you are not too fussy about technicalities, try the Fostex PC-100USB. It is only 16/48 but very musical, IMHO better than Fiio e10k and about half the price. Good weight too on the desk. It installed in Win7 and 8, and can drive Senn HD600 to satisfying level.
  
 I bought it refurbished at $35, but you can buy new at around $50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251509807714
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AAOBXDE


----------



## mochill

Damn ... This silver pistons 3 sounds better then I remember the 2.1 sounding ....love ❤


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Damn ... This silver pistons 3 sounds better then I remember the 2.1 sounding ....love ❤


 

 With filters already removed, right Mo?


----------



## mochill

Nope with it on ... Better then altone200 already


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Nope with it on ... Better then altone200 already


 
  
 Are you serious?  The same quality of bass, separation/layering of sound, and "better" in terms of less harsh/sibilant upper mids/treble?


----------



## spurxiii

salmonelas said:


> Wife is going to kill me,se declared that when i purchased Soundmagic E10 and VSD1S 5 months ago...then SECRETLY i bought Sony E384 then SHE3590,Penon IEM and Havis...then i bought Topping NX1 and T1E ,and now VSD3 and DM3...and im waiting for B6 or VSD5 and if wife still dont understand or find out,i will purchase Fiio X1...and then will see what 2015 will brink.




I know what you mean. My mrs is in Oman on a work trip and I've bought the HD800 which then led to an amp purchase and now some cables and a new DAC. Lucky the boxes are all black so I can say it's my old amp lol. I've dropped over $3k AUD this month. She shouldn't leave me home alone


----------



## mochill

Exactly twister


----------



## mochill

Tighter bass , more textured, more foward midrange and better microdetails, smoother top end with losing sparkle,wide deep soundstage reproduction and same height, same power requirements. Sexy brushed aluminum housing that's light weight feel great in build quality.....before getting the piston 3..i was extensively using the altone200 and also add a extra 10hrs of burn in on it .after putting in the piston the altone200 sounded recessed and v-shaped


----------



## waynes world

^ Whaaaaaaa???? Must find out more about these "Piston 3's"!


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Xiaomi-Piston-2.0-Earphones

, choose the silver ones


----------



## Kamakahah

bluephoenixhd said:


> Anyone know a good inexpensive but pretty cool amp / dac, or possibly a combo of the two? I understand that the Cayin is pretty nice, just will mainly use it at my desk.




Haven't looked into it much, but I heard mention that the new Schiit Fulla amp/dac will be going for $79. I'd bet it would make for a solid budget desktop setup.


----------



## waynes world

salmonelas said:


> Wife is going to kill me,se declared that when i purchased Soundmagic E10 and VSD1S 5 months ago...then SECRETLY i bought Sony E384 then SHE3590,Penon IEM and Havis...then i bought Topping NX1 and T1E ,and now VSD3 and DM3...and im waiting for B6 or VSD5 and if wife still dont understand or find out,i will purchase Fiio X1...and then will see what 2015 will brink.


 
  
 Ha! I read this and had some witty/funny comments for you, but  then I saw that a bunch had been posted already. So I'll just leave it with Wokei's "Good luck buddy ....you need it ...lol"


----------



## mochill

Wish me luck as well after my wife gets here in November


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Tighter bass , more textured, more foward midrange and better microdetails, smoother top end with losing sparkle,wide deep soundstage reproduction and same height, same power requirements. Sexy brushed aluminum housing that's light weight feel great in build quality.....before getting the piston 3..i was extensively using the altone200 and also add a extra 10hrs of burn in on it .after putting in the piston the altone200 sounded recessed and v-shaped


 
  
 Strange why Penon is not listing these as a separate model considering all the improvements.  Otherwise, it gets lost under multi-listing with original 2.x model.


----------



## Kamakahah

mochill said:


> Wish me luck as well after my wife gets here in November




Good luck. Maybe it's time to think about building a secret listening room in the house to stash all the goodies and occasionally disappear for a listening session. Or simply to hide from her when she sees the credit card bill.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Wish me luck as well after my wife gets here in November


 
  
 I see another massive mochill selloff in your future!


----------



## RedJohn456

mochill said:


> Nope with it on ... Better then altone200 already


 

 Hey Mochill, this the same silver model that's on penon audio?
  
 Also guys, I seem to have caused a tear in the base of one of the medium sized stock Pro 1 ear tips, is it possible to get spare ones anywhere?


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Hey Mochill, this the same silver model that's on penon audio?
> 
> Also guys, I seem to have caused a tear in the base of one of the medium sized stock Pro 1 ear tips, is it possible to get spare ones anywhere?


 

 Did you get yours from Penon?  Mention it to them with your next order, I'm sure they can send a replacement or something similar.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Did you get yours from Penon?  Mention it to them with your next order, I'm sure they can send a replacement or something similar.


 

 Yeah got them from Penon. Great idea actually, I will contact them and have them add it on to my next order 
  
 Btw do you know if the Penon Silver Pistons and the ones on ibuygoy.com are the one and the same? Thanks bud.


----------



## mochill

I bought mine from ibuygou.com  , but I think that penonaudio sell it as well


----------



## munggo

spurxiii said:


>


 
 Now that's quite a sight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How does the b3 sound through that beast?


----------



## Wokei

waynes world said:


> Ha! I read this and had some witty/funny comments for you, but  then I saw that a bunch had been posted already. So I'll just leave it with Wokei's "Good luck buddy ....you need it ...lol"




Can't resist final parting shot...soonSalmonelas will assume this position when the wifey
finds out


----------



## spurxiii

munggo said:


> Now that's quite a sight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not bright at all, the Master 9 is so smooth and detailed it works really really well with the B3s. I think it brings out 100% of the B3s qualities similar to the way it does with my HD800s.
  
 They say the Havis need an amp, well I'm amping it


----------



## Salmonelas

spurxiii said:


> I know what you mean. My mrs is in Oman on a work trip and I've bought the HD800 which then led to an amp purchase and now some cables and a new DAC. Lucky the boxes are all black so I can say it's my old amp lol. I've dropped over $3k AUD this month. She shouldn't leave me home alone


 
  
 Ow ,you exceed every husbands dream,im envy you lol !


----------



## Salmonelas

wokei said:


> Can't resist final parting shot...soon@Salmonelas will assume this position when the wifey
> finds out


 
 As always @Wokei  LOL.Best gif ever for married people!


----------



## DJScope

spurxiii said:


> I know what you mean. My mrs is in Oman on a work trip and I've bought the HD800 which then led to an amp purchase and now some cables and a new DAC. Lucky the boxes are all black so I can say it's my old amp lol. I've dropped over $3k AUD this month. She shouldn't leave me home alone




Fingers crossed!


----------



## spurxiii

djscope said:


> Fingers crossed!


 
 lol I had it on 55/100 low gain. I think the Havis can take a beating. That amps puts out 2.5W in SE mode and 9W in balanced mode at 40 ohms. Not sure what the Havis are rated at


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ozkan said:


> Have they already changed the silicone tips in *Pistons 3.0 version*? They look pretty darn good.


 
 Guys, the 3.0 Pistons don't exist. It's just the silver recolour of the regular 2.1. I thought I already clarified this in the Pistons Thread...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> Guys, the 3.0 Pistons don't exist. It's just the silver recolour of the regular 2.1. I thought I already clarified this in the Pistons Thread...




So you saying mochill is feeding us nothing more than a bunch of placebo effect?!?!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Because IMHO, the Pistons aren't that great to begin with. Excellent bottom end (modded), distant mids (despite mod), and that deliciously artificial sparkly extended highs (modded). The Sony MDR-EX58V is more proficient at the same price. No placebo please.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> So you saying mochill is feeding us nothing more than a bunch of placebo effect?!?!


 
  
 But ibuygou describes it as an updated version


----------



## clee290

Think we need an A-B comparison


----------



## mochill

yes its updated from my experience.. im hearing better midrange and treble from yesterday because i put on 10hrs of burn in


----------



## RedJohn456

So is the silver one an update? So confusing ??? @thatBeatsguy the ibuygou site clearly says its a newer version.
  
 Also small SIDY DGS update (I posed it in the DGS 100 update) - SIDY DGS 200 will have Knowles Balanced armatures and a bigger dynamic driver so improved clarity and bass.


----------



## peter123

It certainly doesn't seem from the website that the silver is an updated version. It says "new silver version". 

Iirc from the Piston thread several users has reported them to sound identical to the "original updated" brown version. I'm sure that @thatBeatsguy can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Happened with the Havi B3 Pro 1 and 2. You never knew which one you were getting until you actually had a listen. I'm not gonna buy the new Piston, so I'm ok with it. I just ordered the KZ ED PE and HiFiMan RE-300.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> So is the silver one an update? So confusing ??? @thatBeatsguy the ibuygou site clearly says its a newer version.
> 
> Also small SIDY DGS update (I posed it in the DGS 100 update) - SIDY DGS 200 will have Knowles Balanced armatures and a bigger dynamic driver so improved clarity and bass.


 
  
 I hope they mean less bloat by "improved bass"


----------



## Ira Delphic

houseofdoom said:


> Happened with the Havi B3 Pro 1 and 2. You never knew which one you were getting until you actually had a listen. I'm not gonna buy the new Piston, so I'm ok with it. I just ordered the KZ ED PE and HiFiMan RE-300.


 
  
  I'm looking forward to some reviews of the HiFiMan RE-300. Definitely under consideration for me!


----------



## Kamakahah

houseofdoom said:


> Because IMHO, the Pistons aren't that great to begin with. Excellent bottom end (modded), distant mids (despite mod), and that deliciously artificial sparkly extended highs (modded). The Sony MDR-EX58V is more proficient at the same price. No placebo please.




+1. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## indieman

The pistons were always confusing imo lol. Weren't we calling the updated ones 2.1?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I remember when the Pistons were being advertised as giant killers who were as good as $300+ flagships. What?! For $20 they are excellent gym beaters, and they have their place with heavy bass music, but with those horribly recessed mids and those too bright highs, they definitely weren't giant killers. Massa Troll can attest to that!


----------



## indieman

I still want to pick up a pair just for a reference. Maybe from penon... scared of fakes :/


----------



## Ira Delphic

indieman said:


> I still want to pick up a pair just for a reference. Maybe from penon... scared of fakes :/


 
  
 On Amazon I got the Gold 2.0 from Robert's. Reliable seller and genuine, not fakes. Last time I checked there are different sellers now but it's easy enough to verify if they're counterfeit or not.


----------



## airomjosh

There is no such thing as Piston3. Xiaomi just introduced a new color for the 2.1 version which most people love. If you closely look at the Tmall site of Xiaomi, you will notice there are two choices now for the Piston 2.1, the older chrome or the gold version and the other one which is the new silver version. I think some sellers took the opportunity to confuse the customers by saying they are the updated version so they can sell.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-8740174618.41.NpSJmO&id=26522664670&rn=9cb4fe06329336182770177c390bf375&abbucket=2


----------



## Carlsan

airomjosh said:


> There is no such thing as Piston3. Xiaomi just introduced a new color for the 2.1 version which most people love. If you closely look at the Tmall site of Xiaomi, you will notice there are two choices now for the Piston 2.1, the older chrome or the gold version and the other one which is the new silver version. I think some sellers took the opportunity to confuse the customers by saying they are the updated version so they can sell.
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-8740174618.41.NpSJmO&id=26522664670&rn=9cb4fe06329336182770177c390bf375&abbucket=2


 
  
 Did 2.1 version always have the dual damp balance system (Not that I know what it does)? That is being advertised in the newer Updated Version.
  





 Looks to me that there is a different "updated version". Not sure if the difference is that different but....


----------



## clee290

carlsan said:


> Did 2.1 version always have the dual damp balance system (Not that I know what it does)? That is being advertised in the newer Updated Version.
> 
> Looks to me that there is a different "updated version". Not sure if the difference is that different but....


 
 Yes, I believe it's referring to the little vent at the back(?) of the ear piece.


----------



## nihontoman

Maybe the newer ones really sound different? They might be using different kind of plastic for the driver diaphragms or something like that and that is resuling in different sound?


----------



## Carlsan

clee290 said:


> Yes, I believe it's referring to the little vent at the back(?) of the ear piece.


 
  
 I don't think it is, certainly not from the indication of the picture.
  
 Not meaning to push the issue, and meant to get to the  bottom of this; but is this dual damp balance system  mentioned before, anytime the 2.1 is discussed in previous sales pitches?
  
 If it is not, then one can reasonably infer that this is a new development in the earphone, and therefore it is different from the 2.1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Never heard about this dual damp thing until now. I think an email to Xaiomi to clear this up is in order?


----------



## clee290

carlsan said:


> I don't think it is, certainly not from the indication of the picture.
> 
> Not meaning to push the issue, and meant to get to the  bottom of this; but is this dual damp balance system  mentioned before, anytime the 2.1 is discussed in previous sales pitches?
> 
> If it is not, then one can reasonably infer that this is a new development in the earphone, and therefore it is different from the 2.1


 
  
 Well, from the writing above the image (and on the right side of the image), they talk (and show) about how the sound waves bounce off the inside of the IEM, so they put the 'dual damp system' (what I believe to be the vent) to allow the sound waves to flow through the IEM and not bounce back into it. Who knows, I'm probably wrong


----------



## quisxx

Dual amp system was always advertised. Highly doubt there is any difference other than color.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I got confused in another thread lol I thought it was this one! I need to get better at this. 

So the Astrotec AX-35 got high marks from |joker|. Why didn't they get more love in the budget-fi world? They are priced right, and are dual driver hybrids...


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> I got confused in another thread lol I thought it was this one! I need to get better at this.
> 
> So the Astrotec AX-35 got high marks from |joker|. Why didn't they get more love in the budget-fi world? They are priced right, and are dual driver hybrids...


 
  
  I sometimes get confused about Joker's review especially RE400. For him RE400 is one of the best IEMs around and always compare with other higher priced IEMs. Sorry but I don't trust his reviews anymore.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ozkan said:


> I sometimes get confused about Joker's review especially RE400. For him RE400 is one of the best IEMs around and always compare with other higher priced IEMs. *Sorry but I don't trust his reviews anymore. *


 
 YOU WHAT?!?
 D00d...no one reviews IEMs better than Joker as far as I know. Literally no one. He probably has more experience with IEMs than actual IEM manufacturers.


----------



## spurxiii

ozkan said:


> I sometimes get confused about Joker's review especially RE400. For him RE400 is one of the best IEMs around and always compare with other higher priced IEMs. Sorry but I don't trust his reviews anymore.




I'm one of many who has enjoyed the sound of the RE400. I won't go into why, just that I agree with Joker's review. Its just that the build quality of the RE400 wasn't great and I went through 3 of them. I miss their sound and have been think of getting it again, they are very tip dependent and I didn't like them for some time until I found the right tips. It could be that you just don't like that sound signature, I didn't likevthe DGS100 very much and couldn't get them off my ears quick enough no matter how much I tried to. They were universally praised and hyped and still are but it could be I just didn't like their sound.


----------



## ozkan

thatbeatsguy said:


> YOU WHAT?!?
> 
> 
> D00d...no one reviews IEMs better than Joker as far as I know. Literally no one. He probably has more experience with IEMs than actual IEM manufacturers.





I don't agree with you. Yo can not say he is the best. Noone here can claim this I guess. IMO, RE400 is a mid-centric ordinary IEM and doesn't have good extension on both sides of the sound spectrum. He must have a special RE400 maybe I don't know. Just my two cents...


----------



## spurxiii

ozkan said:


> thatbeatsguy said:
> 
> 
> > YOU WHAT?!?
> ...




Mid centric, without good extension at both ends doesn't make it bad. The HD600 also can be described as mid centric and doesn't have good extension at both ends yet is IMO a fantastic can. Actually I think the RE400 could be the IEM version of the HD600


----------



## soundstige

I own both the RE400 and HD600 and can add my opinion that this statement is more fact than fiction. The RE400 is an excellent deal for $99 and beats a lot of other competitors in energy and presentation.
  
 Quote:


spurxiii said:


> Mid centric, without good extension at both ends doesn't make it bad. The HD600 also can be described as mid centric and doesn't have good extension at both ends yet is IMO a fantastic can. Actually I think the RE400 could be the IEM version of the HD600


----------



## Philliphobia

anybody know anything about the Maya T3? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-maya-T3-mobile-phone-earphones-with-microphone-HIFI-noise-cancelling-in-ear-headsets-music/1486249739.html it looks good and ticks all the right boxes for me; foam+silicone tips, small design and over ear cable, L-plug...


----------



## indieman

They've been discussed. Seems fairly positive


----------



## HouseOfDoom

spurxiii said:


> Mid centric, without good extension at both ends doesn't make it bad. The HD600 also can be described as mid centric and doesn't have good extension at both ends yet is IMO a fantastic can. Actually I think the RE400 could be the IEM version of the HD600




Here's my opinion on this, and I figure this is a true symptom of IEM sound signatures as of late. I might be stepping on ozkan's toes, so I apologize in advance. Ever since the RE-0 and the Piston came out, there's been this increased obsession with IEM's that have almost unending decay and extension, where you still hear a cymbal crash seconds after a passage has already progressed forward. There must be super extension on the top end, no matter how artificial that actual decay is (the Piston are the current Kings of this type of presentation), along with consumer based bass depth and sub bass. The more controlled the better. If you have mids that are even remotely forward, then this will be the FOTM IEM. The Ostry is a prime example of this. KZ EDSE as well. This is why certain IEM's, like the Tenore, Fostex TE-05, TDK BA200, or TEAC ZE-1000 all had initial bursts of WOW, then fizzled into mehville rather quickly. It's because the sound signature was reported as being "smooth", "lacking top end sparkle", and "not enough bass presence." That's just not what ears have come to expect. Seems most want that "magical" experience of high end sparkle and shimmer, the kind brought on by the never ending hype and support of the Ostry KC06, Xaiomi Pistons, and RE-0. My thoughts and observations.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> Here's my opinion on this, and I figure this is a true symptom of IEM sound signatures as of late. I might be stepping on ozkan's toes, so I apologize in advance. Ever since the RE-0 and the Piston came out, there's been this increased obsession with IEM's that have almost unending decay and extension, where you still hear a cymbal crash seconds after a passage has already progressed forward. There must be super extension on the top end, no matter how artificial that actual decay is (the Piston are the current Kings of this type of presentation), along with consumer based bass depth and sub bass. The more controlled the better. If you have mids that are even remotely forward, then this will be the FOTM IEM. The Ostry is a prime example of this. KZ EDSE as well. This is why certain IEM's, like the Tenore, Fostex TE-05, TDK BA200, or TEAC ZE-1000 all had initial bursts of WOW, then fizzled into mehville rather quickly. It's because the sound signature was reported as being "smooth", "lacking top end sparkle", and "not enough bass presence." That's just not what ears have come to expect. Seems most want that "magical" experience of high end sparkle and shimmer, the kind brought on by the never ending hype and support of the Ostry KC06, Xaiomi Pistons, and RE-0. My thoughts and observations.




Might be the sound signature but as you can see in my signature I have RE0s and I love its treble presence more than every single IEMs on earth. It is not an exegrated and artifical treble like Pistons. It is a shame that you put them in the same class. Hifiman RE0 has one of the best treble like Er4s if you do know. They are nothing but hyped!!


----------



## twister6

I just want to add my 2 cents to this, in reference to joker's reviews.  The guy is a legend, no doubt about it, and he has something like 300-400 IEMs in his collection and reviewed most of them.  Just speaking from a personal experience, whenever you write a review you reference it against other headphones in your collection thus it could score high.  But with more IEMs being released, I think we all agree the last 12 months introduced a tremendous amount of "giant killers", whatever used to be the best now moves down the rating line.  BUT it's impossible to go back and re-evaluate every single IEM again.  So, you have to take review in a content of a time line when it was reviewed.  Plus, I have a feeling he might be comparing some by memory, like with RE400.  For what it worth, I find RE400 to be blah with it's warm neutral signature, while RE400B (balanced version that came with HM700 and while used with HM700) to be more dynamic with a better extension and separation/layering and wider soundstage.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twister6 said:


> I just want to add my 2 cents to this, in reference to joker's reviews.  The guy is a legend, no doubt about it, and he has something like 300-400 IEMs in his collection and reviewed most of them.  Just speaking from a personal experience, whenever you write a review you reference it against other headphones in your collection thus it could score high.  But with more IEMs being released, I think we all agree the last 12 months introduced a tremendous amount of "giant killers", whatever used to be the best now moves down the rating line.  BUT it's impossible to go back and re-evaluate every single IEM again.  So, you have to take review in a content of a time line when it was reviewed.  Plus, I have a feeling he might be comparing some by memory, like with RE400.  For what it worth, I find RE400 to be blah with it's warm neutral signature, while RE400B (balanced version that came with HM700 and while used with HM700) to be more dynamic with a better extension and separation/layering and wider soundstage.




I love logical, straightforward replies. Thank you.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I just hope my new RE-300 live up to expectations? They look really comfortable and sturdy, which couldn't be said of the RE-0, RE-ZERO, or RE-400. Am I asking for too much? lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

No offense, but the RE-0 was a treble heads dream. I hated those IEMs. No bass at all, and that was with bass boost. Yes I agree with you, they have incredibly life like extension, decay, and timbre, but that's all they got. Plus mine died within two months of light use. My brother loved them since he's got bass sensitivity and likes the treble or bust attitude of the RE-0. Definitely didn't live up to the hype for me. My RE-ZERO and RE-400 were much more balanced, but QC issues turned me off, even though the reference sound is something I get into for critical listening.


----------



## katulu

houseofdoom said:


> No offense, but the RE-0 was a treble heads dream. I hated those IEMs. No bass at all, and that was with bass boost. Yes I agree with you, they have incredibly life like extension, decay, and timbre, but that's all they got. Plus mine died within two months of light use. My brother loved them since he's got bass sensitivity and likes the treble or bust attitude of the RE-0. Definitely didn't live up to the hype for me. My RE-ZERO and RE-400 were much more balanced, but QC issues turned me off, even though the reference sound is something I get into for critical listening.


 

 I had RE-0 for like 2 weeks couple of years ago and they fell from my pocket when I was getting into my car..... the left bud got sheared off... but I remember them being really cold. I wonder what I would think of them now.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> No offense, but the RE-0 was a treble heads dream. I hated those IEMs. No bass at all, and that was with bass boost. Yes I agree with you, they have incredibly life like extension, decay, and timbre, but that's all they got. Plus mine died within two months of light use. My brother loved them since he's got bass sensitivity and likes the treble or bust attitude of the RE-0. Definitely didn't live up to the hype for me. My RE-ZERO and RE-400 were much more balanced, but QC issues turned me off, even though the reference sound is something I get into for critical listening.




Yes, they aren't bass-heads dream either. If you are coming from a bassy headphone, it is quite normal. Sorry to hear it didn't work for you. Btw, it shouldn't be bass-light with a good warm sounding amp and there wasn't any quality issues with the last batch as far as I know.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Not everyone has the same opinions. I also found the RE-400 overly lacking compared to the Havi, despite the RE-400 being a favorite of mine up until then. I did extensive A/Bing to confirm that the Havi was better in extension on both ends, so I don't agree with the RE-400 portions of the review at all.
> 
> It could very much be manufacturer driven, as I'm sure joker has connections with Hifiman that he wouldn't want to disappoint over Havi. This is why I prefer crowdsourced reviews over ones where the manufacturer provides the equipment for free. Bias will always work its way in otherwise.




+1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

+1 as well. Each has made quite good and intelligent responses to the original question, though I still haven't gotten the answer to why the Astrotec Ax-35 doesn't get more love? Regardless, I like the spirited conversation without insults and slags. Reminds me of when IEMagnet was here. I went back and read those conversations. We don't need that type of back and forth here. 

@bhazard keep up the great work, man!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

It's all a matter of personal preference. That's all it ever is. Some like it bright. Some like it warm. Some like it reference. Some like it dark. Some like treble. Some like bass. Some like headphones. Preferable with a case. Hehe


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Where's |joker| when you need him? lol To be honest, in my own personal experience, joker has let me down quite a bit. I think he's dead wrong about pretty much every carbon diaphragm JVC product he reviews, since the harsh treble NEVER smooths out, and the mids are always recessed, and this includes the great junker the FXT90, and he SWEARS by that IEM. So that's my two cents worth about that. 

On a side note, just picked up the White Philips SHE3590 for $12.00, and I'm listening to FLAC on my Sansa Fuze with my tiny E6 amp, and these things kick out a balanced, clear, and detailed sound that rivals and exceeds the Pistons, the KZ EDSE, JVC FX 40, or the Sony MDR-EX58V. No shizz!!!!


----------



## yalper

bhazard said:


> Not everyone has the same opinions. I also found the RE-400 overly lacking compared to the Havi, despite the RE-400 being a favorite of mine up until then. I did extensive A/Bing to confirm that the Havi was better in extension on both ends, so *I don't agree with the RE-400 portions of the review at all.*
> 
> It could very much be manufacturer driven, as *I'm sure joker* has connections with Hifiman that he *wouldn't want to disappoint over Havi.* This is why I prefer crowdsourced reviews over ones where the manufacturer provides the equipment for free. Bias will always work its way in otherwise.


 
*+1*


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> +1 as well. Each has made quite good and intelligent responses to the original question, though I still haven't gotten the answer to why the Astrotec Ax-35 doesn't get more love? Regardless, I like the spirited conversation without insults and slags. Reminds me of when IEMagnet was here. I went back and read those conversations. We don't need that type of back and forth here.
> 
> @bhazard keep up the great work, man!


 
 The AX-35 is similar to the DGS100 in that it is disjointed, has a weird V shape sig, and the dynamic driver brings it down.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

My last word on all this RE-400 stuff. The majority of those who tried the Havi B3 vs Re-400 seem to prefer the Havi to the HiFiMan. |joker| specifically said he was hoping the Havi replaced the RE-400, but felt let down by the Havi, and that it wasn't better. So who's right and who's wrong? Joker or the masses? Is anyone wrong? Is anyone right? Who knows? All I know is I enjoy my Havi B3, TTPOD T1e, ZA Doppio, and Philips SHE3590. I look forward to my RE-300 and my KZ ED PE. That's MY WORLD.


----------



## soundstige

Can you give me some links to Joker's and others' impressions between the Havi B3 and Hifiman RE400? Thanks.
  
 Quote:


houseofdoom said:


> My last word on all this RE-400 stuff. The majority of those who tried the Havi B3 vs Re-400 seem to prefer the Havi to the HiFiMan. |joker| specifically said he was hoping the Havi replaced the RE-400, but felt let down by the Havi, and that it wasn't better. So who's right and who's wrong? Joker or the masses? Is anyone wrong? Is anyone right? Who knows? All I know is I enjoy my Havi B3, TTPOD T1e, ZA Doppio, and Philips SHE3590. I look forward to my RE-300 and my KZ ED PE. That's MY WORLD.


----------



## yalper

houseofdoom said:


> My last word on all this RE-400 stuff. The majority of those who tried the Havi B3 vs Re-400 seem to prefer the Havi to the HiFiMan. |joker| specifically said he was hoping the Havi replaced the RE-400, but felt let down by the Havi, and that it wasn't better. *So who's right and who's wrong? Joker or the masses? Is anyone wrong? Is anyone right? Who knows? *All I know is I enjoy my Havi B3, TTPOD T1e, ZA Doppio, and Philips SHE3590. I look forward to my RE-300 and my KZ ED PE. That's MY WORLD.


 
* Wokei *should know this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we need one of his gifs here


----------



## HouseOfDoom

You look it up, dude. I'm not here to give you everything. It's on the headphone list. He gives an in depth review of the Havi, Re-400, and Pistons, and one other I forget. No offense, bro.


----------



## leobigfield

Does anyone can compare the KZ's to the Philips SHE3590, Huawei Honor and others ~$10 options? Need some advice on building my stock of Christmas gifts


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The AX-35 is similar to the DGS100 in that it is disjointed, has a weird V shape sig, and the dynamic driver brings it down.


 
  
 Plus, I found AX-35 clarity to be lacking, even a bit on a veiled side which is kind of surprising considering BA driver controlling the mids/treble.


----------



## waynes world

IT'S UNLOCKED! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

We're back! As for the KZ vs Philips 3590, the Philips has more clarity, more controlled bass, and more balanced FR. KZ more V shaped. Philips has decent soundstage and imaging, but in the end, it's a $12-15 IEM. It's limited, but still a good sounding cheapo.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Plus, I found AX-35 clarity to be lacking, even a bit on a veiled side which is kind of surprising considering BA driver controlling the mids/treble.



Ok so I'm gonna stay away from it.


----------



## altrunox

waynes world said:


> IT'S UNLOCKED! HALLELUJAH!


 
 +11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Pastapipo

waynes world said:


> IT'S UNLOCKED! HALLELUJAH! Did I miss something?


 
  
 Did I miss something?
  
  
 I received the Brainwavz HM5 pads this week for the Takstar pro 80.
 At first I didn't like them. It seemed they took away some midrange, but after listening to them for a few days and A/B-ing them to the original I love these HM5 pads. It seemed I mistook the added soundstage for loss of midrange. There is no loss at all, just a more spacious, more separated sound. They do not alter the overall sound to my perception.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I wish there was more consensus about full sized headphones like there is for IEMs. There are a handful of IEMs that get universal praise, with new ones arising almost daily. There just doesn't seem to be the same with headphones. Even Pastapipo mentions the Takstar 80, which is an old model per se. On the Discovery page, nobody seems to be able to come to a consensus with headphones either, with nearly each person recommending or previewing a different headphone nearly every other post. This makes me weary of pulling the trigger on any full size can.


----------



## indieman

I don't think anythings come along to dethrone the pro80 or dr150 yet


----------



## bhazard

Haven't found a killer full size headset that doesn't get too pricey that beats out the Takstar's value.


----------



## Ira Delphic

bhazard said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-Platinum-Limited-Edition-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headphones-HIFI-headphones-Global-Limited-first-999/1380688_32214111177.html


 
  
*5 sold.* Also looks like there's a $2 coupon off $15+.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The one thing that's scaring me about the KZ ED PE is the body is almost identical to the Fostex TE-05, and that was a driver flex nightmare. Not to mention an even greater isolation nightmare.


----------



## marcswede

There are some headsets that are obviously Takstar OEMs at very reasonable prices (at least here in Sweden).



Qpad QH-90

Kingston HyperX Cloud

I've heard the Qpad and it sounds really good. Mic is detachable.


----------



## marcswede

houseofdoom said:


> The one thing that's scaring me about the KZ ED PE is the body is almost identical to the Fostex TE-05, and that was a driver flex nightmare. Not to mention an even greater isolation nightmare.




Yeah, driver flex can drive me crazy. Once it starts it won't go away by itself in most cases.

The best cure I've found is to play pink noise at high volumes for a couple of hours or longer. Best to do it fresh out of the box before the drivers get used to flex, but even a driver that has flexed for a long time can sometimes be restored this way.


----------



## twister6

marcswede said:


> Yeah, driver flex can drive me crazy. Once it starts it won't go away by itself in most cases.
> 
> The best cure I've found is to play pink noise at high volumes for a couple of hours or longer. Best to do it fresh out of the box before the drivers get used to flex, but even a driver that has flexed for a long time can sometimes be restored this way.


 
  
 In my experience, the best way to relieve a driver flex is by "loosing" up a seal by using smaller eartips.  Thus you create an escape path for the air pressure.  But it's at the expense of sound quality reduction because you no longer can hear bass to its full potential ;(  Recently, I had a pair of IEMs where I was doing a crazy tip rolling to find the best compromise to relieve driver flex and after a short while ended up with permanent level imbalance...  Doesn't mean every IEMs with driver flex will go down permanently, but it's annoying as hell and just ruins the enjoyment of the music


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> Plus, I found AX-35 clarity to be lacking, even a bit on a veiled side which is kind of surprising considering BA driver controlling the mids/treble.



 
I'll choose the DGS100's over the AX-35's anytime. I find the DGS much better in clarity and micro details.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> In my experience, the best way to relieve a driver flex is by "loosing" up a seal by using smaller eartips.  Thus you create an escape path for the air pressure.  But it's at the expense of sound quality reduction because you no longer can hear bass to its full potential ;(  Recently, I had a pair of IEMs where I was doing a crazy tip rolling to find the best compromise to relieve driver flex and after a short while ended up with permanent level imbalance...  Doesn't mean every IEMs with driver flex will go down permanently, but it's annoying as hell and just ruins the enjoyment of the music




+1


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Haven't found a killer full size headset that doesn't get too pricey that beats out the Takstar's value.



 
+1 .....though the Superlux headphones fair pretty good at their price range, also. 
......But, overall comfort goes to the well trusted Takstar headphones.


----------



## spurxiii

I don't think there is any cheap chinese can that sounds top notch. The cheaper chinese cans are still so far away from the Hifi and even midfi cans in SQ. It's a lot closer for IEMs

But there are great sounding chinese gear, they're just not cheap. My desktop setup at home will eventually be all chinese. A TOTL Audio Gd DAC > Audio Gd Master 9 > HiFiMan HE500/HE-6 which will be my end game


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> In my experience, the best way to relieve a driver flex is by "loosing" up a seal by using smaller eartips.  Thus you create an escape path for the air pressure.  But it's at the expense of sound quality reduction because you no longer can hear bass to its full potential ;(  Recently, I had a pair of IEMs where I was doing a crazy tip rolling to find the best compromise to relieve driver flex and after a short while ended up with permanent level imbalance...  Doesn't mean every IEMs with driver flex will go down permanently, but it's annoying as hell and just ruins the enjoyment of the music


I prevent driver flex by lifting the top of my ear with the opposite side hand, carefully inserting the iem, then letting my ear go. The ear rests on the tip, creating a seal without putting any unnecessary pressure on the driver. 

Hope this helps


----------



## altrunox

how no one saw it yet?!
  









 
  
 The end of the year, or the beginning of the next year


----------



## HouseOfDoom

altrunox said:


> how no one saw it yet?!




Looks quite delicious. I like the new design. This could be a game changer?


----------



## waynes world

altrunox said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sigh - my wallet knows that I have a thing for Ostry.


----------



## spurxiii

Lets hope it's more comfortable and has a cable cinch


----------



## marcswede

Looks nice. I like the shape of the back. Miniature Edition 10?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

marcswede said:


> Looks nice. I like the shape of the back. Miniature Edition 10?


 
 Now that you think about it, yeah. Hope it isn't priced like one (although we all know this is still probably gonna be priced <$100).


----------



## 1clearhead

marcswede said:


> Looks nice. I like the shape of the back. Miniature Edition 10?


 
  
 Now that's what I'm talking about!.......Does it sounds as good as it looks?


----------



## mochill

I will definitely be getting them ... My wallet hates me but my ears love me


----------



## indieman

What's the specs?


----------



## altrunox

specs? 
  
 http://weibo.com/1939329173/BqLRvo76c
  
 "KC07 ring iron into trial production, is expected to be officially released at the end or the beginning of next year. Using KC core unit (nicknamed melt moving iron moving coil unit) + OSTRY laboratory-developed high-frequency music class iron unit, priced undecided. The project has been controversial within the company, after all, officially established. KC07 aims to use an iron on iron factors included kc moving coil system do embellishment compensation to moving coil mainly iron supplement for acoustic concept. To be early adopters of patience November."
  
 Hybrid?
 I used google translate, if anyone speaks chinese to translate it correctly...


----------



## leobigfield

Maya S6 for $14 on aliexpress
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wholesale-Deep-Bass-In-Ear-Hook-Sports-Earphones-Music-Running-Headphone-with-Mic-for-General-Cell/1731125798.html
  
 Nice price and the seller has a lot of feedback.


----------



## Netforce

Jesus, the havi b6, vsonic vsd5/7 and now the kc07? These next few months are going to be pretty hype.


----------



## bhazard

An Ostry hybrid? That's the sound of my wallet possibly opening.
  
 The KZ LP-S is a steal right now. $26 for a full size 53mm driver headphone with a nice detachable cable.


----------



## clee290

bhazard said:


> The KZ LP-S is a steal right now. $26 for a full size 53mm driver headphone with a nice detachable cable.


 
 Where do you see it for $26?


----------



## bhazard

clee290 said:


> Where do you see it for $26?


 
 $32 +$4 coupon +$2 coupon. Seller said its ending soon too (coupons).


----------



## Exesteils

Oh Mai Gah, KC07!?


----------



## clee290

bhazard said:


> $32 +$4 coupon +$2 coupon. Seller said its ending soon too (coupons).


 

 Thanks! Too hard to pass up at that price


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> $32 +$4 coupon +$2 coupon. Seller said its ending soon too (coupons).




Link?


----------



## clee290

exesteils said:


> Link?


 

 From KZ's Aliexpress store:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/GK-LPS-music-headphones-foldable-headset-computer-headset-high-end-mobile-computer-headset-comfortable-to-wear/1380688_2055043657.html


----------



## Exesteils

clee290 said:


> From KZ's Aliexpress store:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/GK-LPS-music-headphones-foldable-headset-computer-headset-high-end-mobile-computer-headset-comfortable-to-wear/1380688_2055043657.html




Much obliged. Does the $2 store discount apply automatically or do we have to input another coupon?


----------



## clee290

exesteils said:


> Much obliged. Does the $2 store discount apply automatically or do we have to input another coupon?


 

 I believe it does. The $4 discount should be there when you view your item in the cart. Then at the page before placing your order, the $2 should be there.


----------



## Exesteils

clee290 said:


> I believe it does. The $4 discount should be there when you view your item in the cart. Then at the page before placing your order, the $2 should be there.




Hmmm. Didn't get the $2 discount. Oh well, bought it, should be here in a week or so.


----------



## Gandroid

I see $26.20 in my cart...man that's too tempting. KZ and their Ali store on a mission to destroy our wallets.


----------



## Leo888

clee290 said:


> I believe it does. The $4 discount should be there when you view your item in the cart. Then at the page before placing your order, the $2 should be there.




Hi, is the $2 applied to only one order? The coupon code can be used once only or mulitple time? So, for example if I want to buy more and split up the order, do I get the $2 off each separate order. Please kindly share your thoughts if you have an idea about this and thanks in advance.


----------



## Baycode

Thanks for informing the community @altrunox  !
  
 KC07 design looks great! These Ostry guys know how to design an iem very well. But if it doesn't sound great as it looks and if it doesn't isolate well like its brother KC06, I have to stay away. Lets see...


----------



## rontant

Anyone got these?
  
  

  
  
http://www.bhiner.com/taobao-agent/38298293274/


----------



## HouseOfDoom

rontant said:


> Anyone got these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look at those vents! That screams bass cannons. I'll pass.


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> Look at those vents! That screams bass cannons. I'll pass.


 
 I used Google Translate for these
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.Flnt8G&id=38298293274&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=1
 and the translated text says:


> The first sense of hearing is very comforting, we can say one ear, relaxed seconds off one hundred yuan headphones, there is not much bass, pure sound natural, three-band equalizer, natural transition, vocals similar iron-based, high-end analytical move quality circles and iron is definitely very Naiting a headset.


----------



## rontant

This Mannhas C190 looks like the IEM bundled with HTC One M7.
  

  
  
  
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.nYWsV0&id=40929785712&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail


----------



## altrunox

The KZ LPS are super cheap! WOW!
  
 Althought I remember that somebody didn't like the olds LP, @peter123 I guess.
 How's their sound signature, like warm, bright, etc.?


----------



## Squalo

This KZ LPS... it is totally unknown how it sounds yet, right? Like it hasn't been tested and reviewed. Could sound totally different to the LP and LP2 as it is a new driver..
  
 Seems like there have been a few takers already from head-fi. No doubt it does have a wallet friendly nature...
  
 And do we _know_ if it comes with a case? Like a hard case or whatever the older model had.. It's not in the pictures and the previously posted correspondence.. not too clear.


----------



## altrunox

squalo said:


> This KZ LPS... it is totally unknown how it sounds yet, right? Like it hasn't been tested and reviewed. Could sound totally different to the LP and LP2 as it is a new driver..
> 
> Seems like there have been a few takers already from head-fi. No doubt it does have a wallet friendly nature...
> 
> And do we _know_ if it comes with a case? Like a hard case or whatever the older model had.. It's not in the pictures and the previously posted correspondence.. not too clear.


 
 I asked the seller, and he told me that it still have the case.
 Yeah, no one have it yet I guess, but maybe the sound signature is someway near to the olds models, maybe...


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Oh boy a new ostry


----------



## bhazard

squalo said:


> This KZ LPS... it is totally unknown how it sounds yet, right? Like it hasn't been tested and reviewed. Could sound totally different to the LP and LP2 as it is a new driver..
> 
> Seems like there have been a few takers already from head-fi. No doubt it does have a wallet friendly nature...
> 
> And do we _know_ if it comes with a case? Like a hard case or whatever the older model had.. It's not in the pictures and the previously posted correspondence.. not too clear.


 
 Hopefully it does sound different. KZ says it is improved, and I trust that.
  
 The LP2 was too warm, yet had the nicer collapsing design. The LP1 had the best sound, very Takstar like, but was almost $50+ with Taobao fees. The case and cables it came with were top notch.
  
 Since the LPS has the hard case, the case and cables alone are worth the $26 before even taking the headphone itself into account. Could be a winner, especially at that price, which won't last.


----------



## Baycode

syedz2ez4 said:


> Oh boy a new ostry :eek:




Seems like iem companies are getting armored for the new year


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

baycode said:


> Seems like iem companies are getting armored for the new year


 
 I am excited for them all


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> $32 +$4 coupon +$2 coupon. Seller said its ending soon too (coupons).


I just ordered them. Looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Is there anyone who has both the takstar pro 80 and the Audio Technica ATH-M50 that could do a a-b comparison? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> Hopefully it does sound different. KZ says it is improved, and I trust that.
> 
> The LP2 was too warm, yet had the nicer collapsing design. The LP1 had the best sound, very Takstar like, but was almost $50+ with Taobao fees. The case and cables it came with were top notch.
> 
> Since the LPS has the hard case, the case and cables alone are worth the $26 before even taking the headphone itself into account. Could be a winner, especially at that price, which won't last.


 
  
 Oh, you did it, I can get them for US$25, if when I arrive at home they're still on sale I'll get them.
 If I don't like them I'm sure that I can sell them for the same price for some friends, just because of the looks


----------



## altrunox

baycode said:


> Seems like iem companies are getting armored for the new year


 
 And my question is why?
  
 I don't know in others countries but at least in Brazil we gift each other on xmas, and after that everyone runs out of money....
 Don't seens to be a really smart ideia to lauch a product on january...


----------



## BigGearHunter

altrunox said:


> And my question is why?
> 
> I don't know in others countries but at least in Brazil we gift each other on xmas, and after that everyone runs out of money....
> Don't seens to be a really smart ideia to lauch a product on january...



That's a good question, I'm thinking because Christmas is still a couple of months off? Maybe they're looking to go all-in with the holiday season, so to speak.


----------



## Netforce

Best that a product come out when it is good and solid, ready to launch then to come out premature and a ton of problems. Recently a brand new mechanical keyboard came out and it was obvious that their qc was absolutely rubbish to the point where I question I will do business with them again all because it came out premature.


----------



## knives

biggearhunter said:


> That's a good question, I'm thinking because Christmas is still a couple of months off? Maybe they're looking to go all-in with the holiday season, so to speak.


 

 Maybe they are targeting the Chinese new year, february 19.


----------



## altrunox

knives said:


> Maybe they are targeting the Chinese new year, february 19.


 
 Nice point!


netforce said:


> Best that a product come out when it is good and solid, ready to launch then to come out premature and a ton of problems. Recently a brand new mechanical keyboard came out and it was obvious that their qc was absolutely rubbish to the point where I question I will do business with them again all because it came out premature.


 
 Let me guess ... Razer?


----------



## clee290

altrunox said:


> Let me guess ... Razer?




Could be Corsair. I heard the QC on their new RGB boards are pretty bad.


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> Nice point!
> Let me guess ... Razer?


 


clee290 said:


> Could be Corsair. I heard the QC on their new RGB boards are pretty bad.


 
 Yeah was referring to Corsair's RGB line, Razer QC has been well known to be disappointing for while. Returned my $200 buggy and unreliable keyboard, but yeah this getting a bit off topic.
  
  
 Getting a kc07 I expect will be like what early adopters of the kc06a had to go through and probably use a taobao forwarding service for the first month or so before other vendors start stocking them. Hopefully ostry will get them to penon without much delay.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Does anyone have a link to purchase the goldring dr150?


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Does anyone have a link to purchase the goldring dr150?




Jaben Australia...


----------



## AlexRs

Hi guys, my first post here, but i've been watching this thread for some time now.
 I too have been eyeing that KZ LPS deal (http://es.aliexpress.com/item/GK-LPS-music-headphones-foldable-headset-computer-headset-high-end-mobile-computer-headset-comfortable-to-wear/2055043657.html) and now with those coupons it's even more atractive.
  
 For that price I'll probably pull the trigger anyway, but I was wondering if someone could help me with a dilemma.
 For some time now I've been using a pair of Creative Aurvana Live on my PC (with a Xonar D2/PM sound card) and I can say that I'm happy with the sound characteristics that they offer.
  
 Now I know the LPS is a new model and probably no one got them yet so that they can give a hands-on impression, but what about the "old" LP model (I think that's what it was called)? Seeing as the CALs are a pretty popular headphone did anyone had the chance to compare them to the LP model from KZ? How do they sound compared to each other? Are they even in the same ballpark regarding the characteristics of the sound they output? For example, I'm not looking for a very bassy headphone, but for one with a balanced, all-round sound.
  
 Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Jaben Australia...


I was excited to buy them, until I got hit with a $30 shipping fee. Man, that's like 4-5 pairs of iems from kz lmao


----------



## altrunox

Speaking about KZ...
  
 New sexy extension cable in black or blue
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-aux-audio-cable-car-audio-cable-with-3-5mm-audio-cable-male-to-male-aux/1380688_32213200719.html
  
 And the new KZ R1, ultra mega cheap IEMs
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-r1-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headset-phone-headset-HIFI-headphones-free-shipping/1380688_1987332228.html
 LOL, are they saying that the R1 uses Senn. IE60 driver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And no one else is going to the LPS?
 Shipping to me takes 2 or 3 months, would like to see some impressions before they arrive.


----------



## Netforce

I jumped on the lps, can't wait to see how they sound. Other than the dolphins I haven't gotten any other full sized Chinese cans in recent memory and my dolphins still see regular use. And that audio cable looks nice as hell.


----------



## threi

hisoundfi said:


> Is there anyone who has both the takstar pro 80 and the Audio Technica ATH-M50 that could do a a-b comparison?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Curious about this as well...nobody seems to want to compare them to the m50s for some reason. I do see comparisons with the m20x however.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm seriously considering selling most of my iems and getting the Noble Kaiser 10u... FTW LOL


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I'm seriously considering selling most of my iems and getting the Noble Kaiser 10u... FTW LOL


 
  
 Maybe you should start with W60 (6x BAs), or perhaps SE846 (heard they did a great job tuning those quad BAs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, start slowly with $1k price tag IEMs before moving into $1600 price tag CIEMs


----------



## lancer7777

owning dunu dn2000, it sounds great


----------



## peter123

Fwiw the original LP's were pretty impressive. I've got them at about the same price that the LPS's at now and for that they're stupidly good. As many has already said just the cable and the case is probably worth it. If the LPS sounds even better they're a steal....


----------



## Hisoundfi

lancer7777 said:


> owning dunu dn2000, it sounds great


I have and prefer the DN1000 over the dn2000.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm keeping my my favorites, selling the rest, and getting something big. I'm selling out lol, maybe


----------



## Hisoundfi

Talk me out of it guys, please lol


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Talk me out of it guys, please lol


 
  
 i would do the same too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Good luck.


----------



## Netforce

My universal noble 4 are great and without a doubt my best iems just a tad bit lacking in the sub bass. I've had a listen to the k10 a few times at different head fi meets/audio shows. They certainly did sound nice but price is certainly quite high! Personally wouldn't recommend diving into the deep end of totl iems, maybe start out with something like the noble 6 first.


----------



## Pastapipo

I've ordered the LPS. I own both the CAL and the Takstar Pro 80, so I'll compare the lot when they arrive.


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> I was excited to buy them, until I got hit with a $30 shipping fee. Man, that's like 4-5 pairs of iems from kz lmao


 
 This. I would have ordered them too, but for $80 I could get the pro80s off amazon... If anyone knows a cheaper place or way around the $30 shipping fee...


----------



## nino9

hisoundfi said:


> Talk me out of it guys, please lol


 
 Try the JVC F850 first before jumping to K10
  
@DannyBai sold his TH900 and TG334 after getting the FX850
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/708427/the-new-jvc-fx850-woodie-perfection-a-review/2070#post_10980346


----------



## sujitsky

hisoundfi said:


> Talk me out of it guys, please lol


 
  

  
  
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> I'm keeping my my favorites, selling the rest, and getting something big. I'm selling out lol, maybe


 
 You'll eventually sell that too. The chase is what drives you, as something better is always around the corner. HE-500 and Dunu DN-2000 were my big purchases. Now they're both gone and I don't miss them.
  
 Personally, I feel like aiming for the quality midrange $100-$200, and doing it more frequently will provide better results over time than just buying one big thing and keeping it for years. Senn 650 being one of the few exceptions to this rule. Technology is progressing pretty fast.


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> I have and prefer the DN1000 over the dn2000.


 
  
 +1 .....always found the dn2000 a little too bright for me.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> You'll eventually sell that too. The chase is what drives you, as something better is always around the corner. HE-500 and Dunu DN-2000 were my big purchases. Now they're both gone and I don't miss them.
> 
> Personally, I feel like aiming for the quality midrange $100-$200, and doing it more frequently will provide better results over time than just buying one big thing and keeping it for years. Senn 650 being one of the few exceptions to this rule. Technology is progressing pretty fast.


 
  
 +1 .....Definitely agree.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> You'll eventually sell that too. The chase is what drives you, as something better is always around the corner. HE-500 and Dunu DN-2000 were my big purchases. Now they're both gone and I don't miss them.
> 
> Personally, I feel like aiming for the quality midrange $100-$200, and doing it more frequently will provide better results over time than just buying one big thing and keeping it for years. Senn 650 being one of the few exceptions to this rule. Technology is progressing pretty fast.


 
  
 There's some wisdom in them there words. The advances with the (relative) cheapos is allowing me to keep my ADHD ears happy, and keeping me from making bigger ticket purchases. So rotating the (relative) cheapos seems like a good plan to me... _if_ I could get with the "rotating" program and sell some of my older stuff lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> There's some wisdom in them there words. The advances with the (relative) cheapos is allowing me to keep my ADHD ears happy, and keeping me from making bigger ticket purchases. So rotating the (relative) cheapos seems like a good plan to me... _if_ I could get with the "rotating" program and sell some of my older stuff lol!


 

 ^
 Since those ears of yours as well as ours suffers from FOTM ADHD syndrome anyways mind as well keep them distracted by cheapos so the nutso TOTL FOTM iems drops in prices when they go outta' flovor then go in for the killin' to save some killa' bucks. Best to ride the hype train for the long haul to see if things are truly as good/great as it's made out to be anyways.
  
 Somewhere this logic is deeply flawed but hey it works for me.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

altrunox said:


> Speaking about KZ...
> 
> New sexy extension cable in black or blue
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-aux-audio-cable-car-audio-cable-with-3-5mm-audio-cable-male-to-male-aux/1380688_32213200719.html
> ...




From the shape and size, it seems more likely the diaphragm is from the Sennheiser CX300 II??? Anyone try this R1? @bhazard??


----------



## indieman

Finally got my topping in


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> From the shape and size, it seems more likely the diaphragm is from the Sennheiser CX300 II??? Anyone try this R1? @bhazard??


 
 Yep, I have it. Just like the rest of the KZ line, for $5 its pretty nice, but nothing mindblowing. Champion beater pairs, because usually anything for $5 sounds like garbage. They are somewhat like the cx300 in sound too, which I was never too impressed with.


----------



## spurxiii

I've had the M50 and Pro80 but not at the same time so can't AB. I can honestly say I enjoyed the Pro80 far more. It's more detailed and a more refined sound but the treble I think is more rolled off with the Pro80s.


----------



## Kamakahah

I caved a picked up the KZ-LPS. I figure it'll make a decent Christmas present for a friend if nothing else. I think the case sold me.


----------



## bhazard

ISK HD-9999
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ISK-HD-9999-Luxurious-Fully-enclosed-Monitor-Headset-headphone-for-DJ-audio-mixing-recording-studio-monitoring/2053950256.html
  
 Could be a winner for any daring individual who wants to try them. The previous isk I have (580?) is very Superlux like.
  
 http://www.nbisk.cn/productsDisplay.aspx?v=203&nid=16


----------



## sujitsky

Saving for mdrz7 ....but very tempted by the ostry and lps ....

Must.Unsubscribe.Now


----------



## BigGearHunter

bhazard said:


> ISK HD-9999
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ISK-HD-9999-Luxurious-Fully-enclosed-Monitor-Headset-headphone-for-DJ-audio-mixing-recording-studio-monitoring/2053950256.html
> 
> ...



That's exactly where my mind went. It looks a lot like the 668b, though it would be interesting to know what they sound like.


----------



## twister6

Fidue just released their new dual dynamic model, A71, available from Penonaudio for $99: http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A71

*FIDUE A71 In-Ear HiFi Dual Driver Noise-Isolating Earphone*
*Description*

 
10mm exclusive Woofer & Titanium dynamic drivers inside
Full-range 2-way system design for two individual drivers
Excellent divide & acoustic chamber design for accurate & detailed sound
Hi-end 7N-OFC ,single-sided cable for purer sound &better quality
Fascinating vocal & impressive sound stage performance
 
 *Specifiation*

 
Driver Unit : 10mm dynamic driver & 6.8mm Titanium dynamic drivers
Frequency response :12Hz -25000Hz
Rated impedance :19ohm ±10%
Sensitivity :103±3db
Distortion: ≤ 1%
Max Input Power :20mw
Plug:3.5mm mini stereo gold-plated plug
Cable :1.2m
 
 *Package*

 
Fidue A71 earphone
3 Pairs of Silicone eartips (S/M/L)
2 pairs of double flange silicone eartips (S/M)
High quality leather carry case


----------



## indieman

bhazard said:


> ISK HD-9999
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ISK-HD-9999-Luxurious-Fully-enclosed-Monitor-Headset-headphone-for-DJ-audio-mixing-recording-studio-monitoring/2053950256.html
> 
> ...



It's > 9000! 



twister6 said:


> Fidue just released their new dual dynamic model, A71, available from Penonaudio for $99: http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A71
> 
> 
> *FIDUE A71 In-Ear HiFi Dual Driver Noise-Isolating Earphone*
> ...



$exy!


----------



## Baycode

twister6 said:


> Fidue just released their new dual dynamic model, A71, available from Penonaudio for $99: http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A71
> 
> *FIDUE A71 In-Ear HiFi Dual Driver Noise-Isolating Earphone*
> *Description*
> ...


 
  
  
 Specs looks great    thanks for share @twister6


----------



## Charliemotta

Maybe the KZ-LPS ?    ♫


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Fidue just released their new dual dynamic model, A71, available from Penonaudio for $99: http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A71
> 
> 
> *FIDUE A71 In-Ear HiFi Dual Driver Noise-Isolating Earphone*
> ...


That looks very interesting!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

nihontoman said:


> I found some more interesting stuff on aliexpress. this time they are properly expensive though
> 
> 1 - Tennmak Dulcimer which I haven't seen in this thread lately so yeah
> 
> ...




Is Tennmak a DIY brand?


----------



## nihontoman

Dunno, some of the iems like dulcimer don't ecactly look diy but others do... Well if they realy are from tennmak though is anothwr question :F


----------



## Squalo

Can we link to stuff that has logos it shouldn't have? Or do I get banned? I'm not referring to complete fakes, but rather "DIY"-makes selling connectors and stuff where some logos have ended up on stuff it doesn't belong on, at the same site.


----------



## garcsa

hisoundfi said:


> I'm keeping my my favorites, selling the rest, and getting something big. I'm selling out lol, maybe


 
 Very smart decision.  (I'll buy  the VS GR07 BE . Thanks!)


----------



## fnkcow

kamakahah said:


> I caved a picked up the KZ-LPS. I figure it'll make a decent Christmas present for a friend if nothing else. I think the case sold me.


 
 Same for me! Been intentionally staying away from buying headphones, but for that price, oh what the heck lol


----------



## RedJohn456

Has any one purchased a set of IE80s from aliexpress? Such as the ones from this link?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/earphone/730535_252382619.html
  
 If so, how do they compare to other headsets in the price range?  Or even to the original? Just curious since the LPs seem to be getting a lot of love, I am hoping these are great too. Thanks in advance


----------



## peter123

fnkcow said:


> Same for me! Been intentionally staying away from buying headphones, but for that price, oh what the heck lol




Lucky you, I'm unintantionally keep buying


----------



## Philliphobia

They were mentioned a few pages back, but has anybody tried this or this yet? They both look beautiful (especially the cable on the second one) and the latter would make a great gift


----------



## BigGearHunter

1clearhead: did you get those BoBos yet? The form factor is astounding and I'm intrigued to see if sound matches that same quality 

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.Oy7cs6&id=39206255128&ns=1#detail <--- In case anyone is wondering what IEMs I'm referencing.


----------



## indieman

Have we discussed these yet?

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROVKING-V5-NEW-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1660315319.html


----------



## robervaul

indieman said:


> Have we discussed these yet?
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROVKING-V5-NEW-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1660315319.html




Heardphone, What's it?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Has any one purchased a set of IE80s from aliexpress? Such as the ones from this link?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/earphone/730535_252382619.html
> 
> If so, how do they compare to other headsets in the price range?  Or even to the original? Just curious since the LPs seem to be getting a lot of love, I am hoping these are great too. Thanks in advance




The IE80 clones are crap. Not clear. Overpowering bass. Not worth the dime. Save your money.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> The IE80 clones are crap. Not clear. Overpowering bass. Not worth the dime. Save your money.


 

 Thanks bud you saved me a bunch of money. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## 1clearhead

biggearhunter said:


> 1clearhead: did you get those BoBos yet? The form factor is astounding and I'm intrigued to see if sound matches that same quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I did. They're at 40 hours of burning them in, but the sound is constantly changing on me. It takes leaps and bounds like my dgs100's did in the beginning. It has more than enough mid-bass but can hit sub-bass with no problem. A little too bloated for the moment, but the sparkle is coming through. Right now I'm using them with small flush wide-bore tips to get a deeper seal. At the moment with these tips they're sounding great! Actually, A similar sound signature to my dgs100's and the highs (or treble) almost sounds like a BA type coming from these dynamics.
  
 .....Now remind you, that's now at only 40 hours with small flush wide-bore tips. Still burning.


----------



## BigGearHunter

1clearhead said:


> Yes, I did. They're at 40 hours of burning them in, but the sound is constantly changing on me. It takes leaps and bounds like my dgs100's did in the beginning. It has more than enough mid-bass but can hit sub-bass with no problem. A little too bloated for the moment, but the sparkle is coming through. Right now I'm using them with small flush wide-bore tips to get a deeper seal. At the moment with these tips they're sounding great! Actually, A similar sound signature to my dgs100's and the highs (or treble) almost sounds like a BA type coming from these dynamics.
> 
> .....Now remind you, that's now at only 40 hours with small flush wide-bore tips. Still burning.



Man, I can't wait to see where they land on after the burning process is finished. If you could report back then, that'd be awesome!

Also, I'm happy that you're getting those KZs. Your impressions on those should be great too!


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> The IE80 clones are crap. Not clear. Overpowering bass. Not worth the dime. Save your money.


 

 Just noticed there are different tiers of the IE80 clones. Would the more expensive ones be any better?


----------



## 1clearhead

biggearhunter said:


> Man, I can't wait to see where they land on after the burning process is finished. If you could report back then, that'd be awesome!
> 
> Also, I'm happy that you're getting those KZs. Your impressions on those should be great too!


 
  
 Certainly will.
  
 .....About the Kz's, I'll get them within a month, or so. It's a bummer when you gett paid only once a month here in China. Most companies pay that way here. So, controlling your mind and soul from being drained from luxuries and expenses is very important here.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> Just noticed there are different tiers of the IE80 clones. Would the more expensive ones be any better?


 
 Don't get any. The IE800 clones are better, but even those can be very hit or miss.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Don't get any. The IE800 clones are better, but even those can be very hit or miss.


 
  
  
 Thanks for the heads up   Btw just started reading the thread from the beginning and its fascinating to see how you guys first discovered gems like the Havi Pro 1s and the other giant killers. Am only on page 112 so far 
  
 Also, mind pointing out some good quality sellers when it comes to IE800 clones? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Exesteils

kamakahah said:


> I caved a picked up the KZ-LPS. I figure it'll make a decent Christmas present for a friend if nothing else. I think the case sold me.




What case? I bought the LPS too but there doesn't seem to be a mention of a case


----------



## bhazard

exesteils said:


> What case? I bought the LPS too but there doesn't seem to be a mention of a case


 
 It will look something like this: (V-Moda type case). This one came with the original LP


----------



## Kamakahah

exesteils said:


> What case? I bought the LPS too but there doesn't seem to be a mention of a case




It was on another model. I mixed it up. Case would have been nice on this one, but no big deal.


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> It will look something like this: (V-Moda type case). This one came with the original LP




That does look good! A hardcase and removable cables, glad I bought these then.  Mine shipped yesterday, looking forward to it


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> Fidue just released their new dual dynamic model, A71, available from Penonaudio for $99: http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A71


  
 Alright, need someone to pull a trigger first.  Any volunteer?
  
 I wonder if it could beat the dual "symphonic" ATH IM70.


----------



## nmatheis

rontant: In the same boat with A71. Looks like an interesting way to dip into Fidue for the first time without breaking the bank on A81 or A83. Plus, I'm enjoying the double dynamics I've got .


----------



## Shawn71

AT have their proprietery (home brewed) drivers/technology where they put enough money and resources in developing which I doubt in the case of fidue, might have outsourced the drivers and tuned them in their earshells....but still fidue is not a bad IEM mfr either....they have a decent line-up of IEM starting from A31 to A83 which are single dynamic to triple hybrids to their credit.....and yet I still feel there " Fi"-delity is still a "due" when it comes to P2P ratio.....


----------



## Shawn71

nmatheis said:


> rontant: In the same boat with A71
> . Looks like an interesting way to dip into Fidue for the first time without breaking the bank on A81 or A83. Plus, I'm enjoying the double dynamics I've got .




glad you are liking them....how is the fit and isolation and microphonics?....


----------



## nmatheis

To clarify, I don't have A71 but have other double dynamics (B3 and T1-E).


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> Just noticed there are different tiers of the IE80 clones. Would the more expensive ones be any better?


 
  
 I found these IE800 clones by Feel Audio at taobao website.
  
 I think they should sound pretty good. I have the AKG K3003 (DIY) from this company and loved them.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.3.4M1ptW&scm=1007.10009.2083.i40697576815&id=39475366821&pvid=dc36319c-4b09-4a29-a4c1-bad56b110a09
  
 Hopefully, you could email them and see if they ship internationally. Good luck.


----------



## flib372

nmatheis said:


> To clarify, I don't have A71 but have other double dynamics (B3 and T1-E).



+1 have the b3, t1e and tdk ie800 and i absolutely love these three. Havi the most ^^. So i totally trust in dual dynamics and hope to hear positive impressions on the fidues.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

nihontoman said:


> Dunno, some of the iems like dulcimer don't ecactly look diy but others do... Well if they realy are from tennmak though is anothwr question :F




Does Tennmak has an official site or just the aliexpress store?


----------



## indieman

rontant said:


> Alright, need someone to pull a trigger first.  Any volunteer?
> I wonder if it could beat the dual "symphonic" ATH IM70.




I've been curious about the im70. Anyone know how they compare to the havis?


----------



## rontant

indieman said:


> I've been curious about the im70. Anyone know how they compare to the havis?


 
  
 Personally I find the soundstage and imaging of IM70 are as good as Havi (B3 Pro 1), if not better, but others may disagree with me. I also find IM70 to be more lively, has better dynamic range or overall brighter than Havi. Yes, Havi, even amped, is still darker than IM70. If you prefer fuller bodied or warmer sound, IM70 would suit you well. The mid on IM70 is awesome.  Finding the right tips is challenging though. It took me two weeks to finally find ones. They are the tips from my abandoned Sony MH1.


----------



## ozkan

rontant said:


> Personally I find the soundstage and imaging of IM70 are as good as Havi (B3 Pro 1), if not better, but others may disagree with me. I also find IM70 to be more lively, has better dynamic range or overall brighter than Havi. Yes, Havi, even amped, is still darker than IM70. If you prefer fuller bodied or warmer sound, IM70 would suit you well. The mid on IM70 is awesome.  Finding the right tips is challenging though. It took me two weeks to finally find ones. They are the tips from my abandoned Sony MH1.


 
 Bigger soundstage than Havi really? That sounds appealing because IM50 has smaller soundstage than Havi when both amped with NX1. I may sell my IM50 and buy IM70.


----------



## rontant

ozkan said:


> Bigger soundstage than Havi really? That sounds appealing because IM50 has smaller soundstage than Havi when both amped with NX1. I may sell my IM50 and buy IM70.


 
 Don't forget that the price of IM70 is twice as much as either IM50 or Havi, so it's not a fair comparison.  Anyway, don't take my words for it. Best is to find out yourself. Also you might want to search for what @ericp10 wrote about IM70 when he compared them with GR07.


----------



## peter123

Bored at an airport and browsing the Tennmak store on Aliexpress really makes me want to spend a lot of money  I'm sure there's more than one hidden gem in there......


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> I found these IE800 clones by Feel Audio at taobao website.
> 
> I think they should sound pretty good. I have the AKG K3003 (DIY) from this company and loved them.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow thanks for the link! Really appreciate it   Btw, what does it mean when it says DIY IEM? Like I know what the word means, but how is it different from a regular IEM?


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> Bored at an airport and browsing the Tennmak store on Aliexpress really makes me want to spend a lot of money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Thier PCOCC Cables and whirlwind tips also look interesting....


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> Thier PCOCC Cables and whirlwind tips also look interesting....




Yep, there's a lot of interesting stuff in there but there's also a lot of other stuff on it's way to my mailbox 

I'm really trying to save up for those X2's also since the money that was planned for them went on the Cayin C5 and GO720......


----------



## SymphonyX7

I was supposed to order a KZ Micro Ring from the KZ store on AliExpress just now, but it appears they ran out of stock. So I pulled the trigger on these $15 dual driver IEMs (5 mm + 10 mm dynamic drivers) instead. Impedance is a bit high at 32 ohms though. I just hope my Note 3 can drive this. My Note 3 can easily drive my TTPod T1E, but it's struggling with my friend's Havi B3 Pro.

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MOAOL-MP850-dual-driver-in-ear-HIFI-earphone-for-iphone-Samsung-HTC-MP3-player-Person-s/711742_2055633952.html

 Now, if KZ would just release a damn dual driver IEM and get a better English translator.


----------



## robervaul

symphonyx7 said:


> Now, if KZ would just release a damn dual driver IEM and get a better English translator.


----------



## rontant

symphonyx7 said:


> I was supposed to order a KZ Micro Ring from the KZ store on AliExpress just now, but it appears they ran out of stock. So I pulled the trigger on these $15 dual driver IEMs (5 mm + 10 mm dynamic drivers) instead. Impedance is a bit high at 32 ohms though. I just hope my Note 3 can drive this. My Note 3 can easily drive my TTPod T1E, but it's struggling with my friend's Havi B3 Pro.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MOAOL-MP850-dual-driver-in-ear-HIFI-earphone-for-iphone-Samsung-HTC-MP3-player-Person-s/711742_2055633952.html
> 
> ...




Why not order KZ Micro Ring from these stores?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/KZ-apparatus-of-5-8-MM-acme-micro-ring-in-ear-headphones-high-resolution-penetrating-voice/2041281899.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-apparatus-of-5-8-MM-acme-micro-ring-in-ear-KENU-headphones-high-resolution-penetrating/2043986777.html


----------



## SymphonyX7

rontant said:


> Why not order KZ Micro Ring from these stores?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/KZ-apparatus-of-5-8-MM-acme-micro-ring-in-ear-headphones-high-resolution-penetrating-voice/2041281899.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-apparatus-of-5-8-MM-acme-micro-ring-in-ear-KENU-headphones-high-resolution-penetrating/2043986777.html


 
 Well, I already ordered those $15 dual driver IEMs. It's a bit too late now. Besides, I already have two KZ IEMs and have two more incoming. I think I'll take a break from KZs for a while -- not unless they suddenly release a bunch of new models. I still want the Micro Ring for its form factor though. I enjoyed the VC02. I think I'll enjoy the Micro Ring as well. Maybe I'll order it this weekend.


----------



## RedJohn456

Fideu A71 page is updated on Penon and looks like the price went up to $99 USD as well. Anyone planning to get these bad boys?


----------



## Shawn71

symphonyx7 said:


> Well, I already ordered those $15 dual driver IEMs. It's a bit too late now. Besides, I already have two KZ IEMs and have two more incoming. I think I'll take a break from KZs for a while -- not unless they suddenly release a bunch of new models. I still want the Micro Ring for its form factor though. I enjoyed the VC02. I think I'll enjoy the Micro Ring as well. Maybe I'll order it this weekend.




that mp850 looks promising.....pls share whether you like its sound or not when you get them......


----------



## Netforce

symphonyx7 said:


> I was supposed to order a KZ Micro Ring from the KZ store on AliExpress just now, but it appears they ran out of stock. So I pulled the trigger on these $15 dual driver IEMs (5 mm + 10 mm dynamic drivers) instead. Impedance is a bit high at 32 ohms though. I just hope my Note 3 can drive this. My Note 3 can easily drive my TTPod T1E, but it's struggling with my friend's Havi B3 Pro.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/MOAOL-MP850-dual-driver-in-ear-HIFI-earphone-for-iphone-Samsung-HTC-MP3-player-Person-s/711742_2055633952.html
> 
> Now, if KZ would just release a damn dual driver IEM and get a better English translator.


 
 Don't let the b3's power hungry tendencies be indicative of other iems as the havi are pretty unique. Pretty much all decent smartphones will able to do fine for nearly all iems under the sun.


----------



## mochill

The kz platinum limited edition is a dual dynamic drivers iem


----------



## SymphonyX7

mochill said:


> The kz platinum limited edition is a dual dynamic drivers iem



 


The etchings on the Platinum look cheap and ugly as sin though. I'll wait for their next dual driver offering. Besides, given the descriptions they've released so far I still can't tell if it's really a dual driver IEM. Just like the descriptions on the ES and DT3 appear to indicate dual drivers, when they really aren't. That's why I wish they'd also get a real English translator.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

altrunox said:


> how no one saw it yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. OMG So gonna wait for these


----------



## Stovokor

flib372 said:


> +1 have the b3, t1e and tdk ie800 and i absolutely love these three. Havi the most ^^. So i totally trust in dual dynamics and hope to hear positive impressions on the fidues.


 
  
 I could recommend a dual-dynamic which is a total turd...and would entirely shatter your trust in dual-dynamics...because believe me, when they get it wrong, they really do get it wrong. Oh and under GBP £13 too, so a perfectly reasonable 'experiment' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ta-da!!! Citronic EP740.
  
 http://www.juno.co.uk/products/citronic-ep740-dual-drive-in-ear-monitor/530094-01/ Can easily be found on ebay etc for around the same price. Horrible.


----------



## flib372

allright you convinced me. I'll try do be more sceptical


----------



## GettingBuckets

Been skimming around the IEM threads and decided that if I needed a recommendation on a pair of bang for your buck IEMs, this was where I needed to be. For any IEMs listed <$100, which ones do you guys prefer the most?
  
 I have a pair of KEF M200s right now, and they sound pretty nice but it is just a hassle to get the fit right. I need my IEMs to be convenient with a good fit and isolation so I can wear them easily on the go. As for sound signature, at home listening I prefer a more laid-back tone that I can zone out to, but I think I would prefer a more fun, slightly V-shaped sig for IEMs.


----------



## indieman

gettingbuckets said:


> Been skimming around the IEM threads and decided that if I needed a recommendation on a pair of bang for your buck IEMs, this was where I needed to be. For any IEMs listed <$100, which ones do you guys prefer the most?
> 
> I have a pair of KEF M200s right now, and they sound pretty nice but it is just a hassle to get the fit right. I need my IEMs to be convenient with a good fit and isolation so I can wear them easily on the go.
> 
> ...


 
 Havi b3 pro 1 (especially with an amp)
   





> ...but I think I would prefer a more *fun, slightly V-shaped sig *for IEMs.


 
 T Tpod t1-e are very energetic imo, but the havis have better detail and depth imo (excellent separation and sound stage). There are other iems recommended here that sound fun but I haven't personally heard them...


----------



## ozkan

gettingbuckets said:


> Been skimming around the IEM threads and decided that if I needed a recommendation on a pair of bang for your buck IEMs, this was where I needed to be. For any IEMs listed <$100, which ones do you guys prefer the most?
> 
> I have a pair of KEF M200s right now, and they sound pretty nice but it is just a hassle to get the fit right. I need my IEMs to be convenient with a good fit and isolation so I can wear them easily on the go. As for sound signature, at home listening I prefer a more laid-back tone that I can zone out to, but I think I would prefer a more fun, slightly V-shaped sig for IEMs.


 
  
 I bet Vsonic VSD3S is what you are looking for. It has a fun V-shaped signature.


----------



## hennezzy

nihontoman said:


> I found some more interesting stuff on aliexpress. this time they are properly expensive though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So has anyone purchase any of these??


----------



## nihontoman

hennezzy said:


> So has anyone purchase any of these??


 

 looks like no one is brave enough. come on cheap Chinese iem nuts. where's your spirit?


----------



## clee290

nihontoman said:


> looks like no one is brave enough. come on cheap Chinese iem nuts. where's your spirit?


 
 What about you?!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

clee290 said:


> What about you?!


----------



## ZapX629

gettingbuckets said:


> Been skimming around the IEM threads and decided that if I needed a recommendation on a pair of bang for your buck IEMs, this was where I needed to be. For any IEMs listed <$100, which ones do you guys prefer the most?
> 
> I have a pair of KEF M200s right now, and they sound pretty nice but it is just a hassle to get the fit right. I need my IEMs to be convenient with a good fit and isolation so I can wear them easily on the go. As for sound signature, at home listening I prefer a more laid-back tone that I can zone out to, but I think I would prefer a more fun, slightly V-shaped sig for IEMs.


 
  
 Quote:


ozkan said:


> I bet Vsonic VSD3S is what you are looking for. It has a fun V-shaped signature.


 

 Actually, the VSD3S is fun and V shaped, while being laid back and chill. It'd be a great choice for you. The VSD5 won't be out till sometime next year so you'd get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## RedJohn456

I am thinking of getting an USB Dac/AMP combo and was checking out Shenzenaudio.com
  
 Holy moly so many choices! I suppose that's a good thing after all. Problem is I have no idea which ones are decent. To me the SMSL M2 jumps out but again I have no idea about which Chinese amp/dac combos are good. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Netforce

hennezzy said:


> So has anyone purchase any of these??


 
 I haven't but I want to stress a bit of caution, few months ago I went through taobao to get a really cheap ba100. When it came things did look different from the supplied pictures and when I gave them a listen they sounded like garbage. Basically I didn't get counterfeit one but instead got a preproduction model. Those ba100 may actually be legit but be weary of the price being too good to be true.


----------



## Exesteils

redjohn456 said:


> I am thinking of getting an USB Dac/AMP combo and was checking out Shenzenaudio.com
> 
> Holy moly so many choices! I suppose that's a good thing after all. Problem is I have no idea which ones are decent. To me the SMSL M2 jumps out but again I have no idea about which Chinese amp/dac combos are good. Anyone have any suggestions?




Cayin C5. Basically all you need in an entry level amp.


----------



## RedJohn456

exesteils said:


> Cayin C5. Basically all you need in an entry level amp.


 
  
 Is it also a dac? Rather than buying two devices now I was contemplating getting a dac/amp with line now for now and then I will get a good portable amp later and use with the DAC + line out. Is that plan feasible? Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Exesteils

redjohn456 said:


> Is it also a dac? Rather than buying two devices now I was contemplating getting a dac/amp with line now for now and then I will get a good portable amp later and use with the DAC + line out. Is that plan feasible? Thank you for the suggestion




The C6 then. Great DAC section, with a well built Amp


----------



## RedJohn456

exesteils said:


> The C6 then. Great DAC section, which a well built Amp


 
  
 Is the amp in C6 just as good as the standalone c5 amp? If so, that's actually a pretty good deal! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Exesteils

redjohn456 said:


> Is the amp in C6 just as good as the standalone c5 amp? If so, that's actually a pretty good deal! Thanks for the heads up.




Don't think so. But I do trust Cayin enough to believe that this is still a great portable Dac/Amp


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> Wow thanks for the link! Really appreciate it   Btw, what does it mean when it says DIY IEM? Like I know what the word means, but how is it different from a regular IEM?



 
This is just 'Feel Audio's' version of the famous AKG K3003i, but it has no mic (which I prefer) and he sells them in piano-black, instead of silver. Basically, it's a hybrid (BA + Dynamic), but different sounding signature from the original. The housing is the same exact size and weight when I compared them to the original. The sound is very similar to the dgs100. While the dgs100's sounds like your onstage, the k3003's sounds just a few rows from the stage.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Thanks for the recommendations. I don't really want to carry around an amp especially if I'm just looking for convenience so I don't think I'll be going after the Havis.
  
 The Ttpods and vsd3s seem to be right up my alley. I would prefer a non over-ear pair, so I'd be leaning more towards the ttpods. How are the dgs100? I know they've garnered quite a bit of hype, and I would like to try a hybrid.


----------



## waynes world

gettingbuckets said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I don't really want to carry around an amp especially if I'm just looking for convenience so I don't think I'll be going after the Havis.
> 
> The Ttpods and vsd3s seem to be right up my alley. I would prefer a non over-ear pair, so I'd be leaning more towards the ttpods. How are the dgs100? I know they've garnered quite a bit of hype, and I would like to try a hybrid.




You'll wanna check out the ostry kc06a's as well. Very easy to drive, very nice sq and soundstage. Can be worn down or over ears. Reasonable price.


----------



## nmatheis

gettingbuckets said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I don't really want to carry around an amp especially if I'm just looking for convenience so I don't think I'll be going after the Havis.
> 
> The Ttpods and vsd3s seem to be right up my alley. I would prefer a non over-ear pair, so I'd be leaning more towards the ttpods. How are the dgs100? I know they've garnered quite a bit of hype, and I would like to try a hybrid.




If you don't want an amp, I wouldn't recommend DGS100 and would instead recommend VSD3 or T1-E depending on your preferred sound signature. VSD3 is fuller/warmer. T1-E is a bit more energetic due to being less full. All my opinions based on personal experience owning all three IEM.


----------



## 1clearhead

gettingbuckets said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I don't really want to carry around an amp especially if I'm just looking for convenience so I don't think I'll be going after the Havis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
For the dgs100, I just check the taobao website and they have only 1 dgs left when you hit the "buy button". Unless you know how to order in Chinese, good luck!
.....unfortunately, they're selling off the last few and soon launch their new dgs200's. Well? That's what I heard for now.


----------



## Lucius

Anyone pulled the trigger on the Ostry grill tips yet?
There are 3 different models with a very strange description:

OS100: LF less, dental correction Medium
OS200: low volume foot, dental correction stronger
OS300: low-frequency volume, tone correction strong teeth

here is the link for shop + pics:
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/ostry-os100-os200-os300-earphone-turning-tips.html

I wonder how those grills might alter the sound but they look great and could provide an efficient driver protection against ear honey 
Looks like a good addition to the Ostry family !


----------



## GettingBuckets

Gah, more recommendations! Any comparisons between the Ttpod and the Ostrys? I'm probably going to pass on the vsd3s just because it has to be worn over ear.
  
 The Ttpod looks pretty cool, but the housing looks pretty damn big. Coming from the KEF M200 where getting a fit was a pain in the buttocks, will I have as much trouble with the ttpod's fit?


----------



## nmatheis

gettingbuckets said:


> Gah, more recommendations! Any comparisons between the Ttpod and the Ostrys? I'm probably going to pass on the vsd3s just because it has to be worn over ear.
> 
> The Ttpod looks pretty cool, but the housing looks pretty damn big. Coming from the KEF M200 where getting a fit was a pain in the buttocks, will I have as much trouble with the ttpod's fit?




IMHO, T1-E are an easy fit, and I've got small ears.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

Could anyone recommend a pair of ergonomic Chinese headphones with some decent stress relief on the cables? Don't worry too much about the sound signature since much of their headphones tend to be bass heavy and that is what I'm looking for. Budget is anywhere from $30 - $100. Thanks.


----------



## Arty McGhee

dinerenblanc said:


> Could anyone recommend a pair of ergonomic Chinese headphones with some decent stress relief on the cables? Don't worry too much about the sound signature since much of their headphones tend to be bass heavy and that is what I'm looking for. Budget is anywhere from $30 - $100. Thanks.


 
 really diggin the gr-02's from lendmeurears for $26
 great sound super sturdy cabling


----------



## Dinerenblanc

arty mcghee said:


> really diggin the gr-02's from lendmeurears for $26
> great sound super sturdy cabling


 
 Thanks for the recommendation, but I was hoping for some stress relief on the other connections as well.


----------



## nihontoman

clee290 said:


> What about you?!




But I'm not a cheap chinese iem nut


----------



## chipstjuven

does anyone know how to open the Don Scorpio Dolphin? the right phone has this extremely rattling sound at low frequencies. maybe I can fix this myself so I don't have to send them back to hong kong, wait forever, and whine about shipping costs, etc.


----------



## Philliphobia

anybody tried the Somic MH415? I know somic had a pretty good reputation here for their headphones/headsets
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-Earphones-SOMIC-MH415-in-ear-hifi-bass-Earphone-Running-Earphone-Headphone-Noise-Cancelling/1975160751.html


----------



## twister6

Anybody else heard a rumor that VSonic going to update their VSD3S/VSD3 line with a permanently attached cable? Could be just a rumor or maybe a part of cost reduction or maybe the answer to some of the quality issues with rc, but I heard if it's true than we'll be able to find out for sure as soon as next month.


----------



## Redcarmoose

philliphobia said:


> anybody tried the Somic MH415? I know somic had a pretty good reputation here for their headphones/headsets
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-Earphones-SOMIC-MH415-in-ear-hifi-bass-Earphone-Running-Earphone-Headphone-Noise-Cancelling/1975160751.html





Member James444 has his 99 vs 999 dollar SOMiC MH 412 tour thread.


----------



## AlexRs

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-moxpad-X3-mobile-phone-earphones-with-microphone-HIFI-noise-cancelling-in-ear-headsets-music/2041277224.html
 and
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ttpod-t1-t1-e-quad-core-mobile-phone-headphones-double-circle-hifi-furthermore/2041292052.html
  
 I see a lot of orders for the TTPOD T1-E (or is it the TTPOD T1? can't even tell), but the seller has 0 feedback...
  
 I reckon it's one of those_ too good to be true_ deals, what do you guys think?


----------



## GettingBuckets

I think I'm going to go for some ttpods. I see three different versions (T1, T1E and T1S) on penonaudio, so I'm not sure which is which and what the differences in sound are.


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Anybody else heard a rumor that VSonic going to update their VSD3S/VSD3 line with a permanently attached cable? Could be just a rumor or maybe a part of cost reduction or maybe the answer to some of the quality issues with rc, but I heard if it's true than we'll be able to find out for sure as soon as next month.


 
  
 That would be bad I guess, the detachable is a huge plus. Didn't liked the idea...


----------



## peter123

My Vivo XE800 and Sidy SJP800 came in today. The XE800 really seems promising, haven't got around to the the SJP800's yet just put them on burn in.....

It seems as if the XE800 in bulk are still available but something is weird since I can't find them in a search but if I click on the item in "my orders" it says 8 available and I'm able to put them in my cart again, strange......


----------



## clee290

altrunox said:


> That would be bad I guess, the detachable is a huge plus. Didn't liked the idea...


 
 It's also what's causing issues for quite a few people, unfortunately.


----------



## twister6

clee290 said:


> It's also what's causing issues for quite a few people, unfortunately.


 
  
 In my opinion, they should redesign it with standard mmcx connectors, and pay a better attention on a connector side inside of the shell.  I have plenty of quality budget mmcx cables (from lunashops and fiio), so I can live with a replacement but would prefer a standard universal mmcx connector.


----------



## clee290

twister6 said:


> In my opinion, they should redesign it with standard mmcx connectors, and pay a better attention on a connector side inside of the shell.  I have plenty of quality budget mmcx cables (from lunashops and fiio), so I can live with a replacement but would prefer a standard universal mmcx connector.




That would be good as well.

Any recommendations for a replacement cable for Shure IEMs? I've been thinking of getting the FiiO cable.


----------



## twister6

clee290 said:


> That would be good as well.
> 
> Any recommendations for a replacement cable for Shure IEMs? I've been thinking of getting the FiiO cable.


 
  
 FiiO cable is ok but has a lot of microphonics and cable shielding is not as soft.  I tested and reviewed this one: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4456 in UE900 and W-series thread, excellent 5N OCC silver plated cable for $40 and very noticeable sound improvement over the stock copper wire cable.


----------



## munggo

peter123 said:


> My Vivo XE800 and Sidy SJP800 came in today. The XE800 really seems promising, haven't got around to the the SJP800's yet just put them on burn in.....
> 
> It seems as if the XE800 in bulk are still available but something is weird since I can't find them in a search but if I click on the item in "my orders" it says 8 available and I'm able to put them in my cart again, strange......


 
  
 Mine displays this message..


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Head-Direct messed up on my address, and my RE-300 got returned to sender. Really bummed about this. I sent customer service an email. Hopefully I hear back with a rectification of this issue soon? 

Until then, it's my TTPOD T1e, B3, and Doppios.


----------



## peter123

@munggo 

You need to put it in your cart right away before that message shows up.


----------



## Gandroid

If you get banned error for products on mistertao, you can use the quick order under My Account.


----------



## clee290

twister6 said:


> FiiO cable is ok but has a lot of microphonics and cable shielding is not as soft.  I tested and reviewed this one: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4456 in UE900 and W-series thread, excellent 5N OCC silver plated cable for $40 and very noticeable sound improvement over the stock copper wire cable.


 

 Thanks, that cable looks great! Do you think I can get a link to your review?
  
 Edit: Nevermind, I found it 
 Link for those interested:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/624973/ultimate-ears-ue-900-discussion-and-impressions-thread/3690#post_10953426


----------



## munggo

peter123 said:


> @munggo
> 
> You need to put it in your cart right away before that message shows up.


 
 I was able to place it in my cart..
 Does it mean I still can purchase the item?
  
 Final exams and work has really derailed my purchasing the xe800..
 How do you like yours?


----------



## B9Scrambler

philliphobia said:


> anybody tried the Somic MH415? I know somic had a pretty good reputation here for their headphones/headsets
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-Earphones-SOMIC-MH415-in-ear-hifi-bass-Earphone-Running-Earphone-Headphone-Noise-Cancelling/1975160751.html




Mine should arriving on Monday. There are a few good impressions back around page 70 or so. I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## B9Scrambler

clee290 said:


> It's also what's causing issues for quite a few people, unfortunately.




The cable is nice, but the unique connection and poop for strain reliefs hurt. I treat mine like gold and use them a lot less than I want to because of the cable., and party because they are awesome and I would hate to see them die, even temporarily. Hopefully the Sonic mh415 is 85% of the VSD3 in sq, and far surpasses it in cable quality.


----------



## twister6

clee290 said:


> Thanks, that cable looks great! Do you think I can get a link to your review?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I found it
> Link for those interested:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/624973/ultimate-ears-ue-900-discussion-and-impressions-thread/3690#post_10953426


 
  
 Yep, and the mirror of the review with comments and pictures of W40 here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/683099/new-westone-w-series/645#post_10953433 - the same review, just a different section about headphones with W40 impression.


----------



## peter123

chipstjuven said:


> does anyone know how to open the Don Scorpio Dolphin? the right phone has this extremely rattling sound at low frequencies. maybe I can fix this myself so I don't have to send them back to hong kong, wait forever, and whine about shipping costs, etc.




The pads are just clicked to the housing so just put you nails underneath and gently (it will take some power) loosen one and one clip until they come off. Once they're off just unscrew and open them up.

Lycka till 




munggo said:


> I was able to place it in my cart..
> Does it mean I still can purchase the item?
> 
> Final exams and work has really derailed my purchasing the xe800..
> How do you like yours?




If you're able to put them in your cart I can see no reason that you shouldn't be able to order them.

I've only used them for a few hours yet but I'm really liking what I'm hearing. I can easily see these becoming my Havi B3 alternative when I need a bit more bass or doesn't want to use an amp. Will need some more time to make final judgement though.

@rafaelroxalot

I really don't hear any more sibilance on these than on the T1E's. I wonder if there might be a bad match with your source or something else...... If you're able to could you post a link to one song that you find the sibilance obvious on?

Edit: Been listening to some Eva Cassidy from X3 feeding NX1 and the sibilance is very noticeable. Interesting thing is that if I remove the NX1 and use the hp out on the X3 the sibilance is less (but still clearly audible). I've actually experienced the same with the X3 and NX1 pairing with the Havi's as well just not as obvious as with the XE800.


----------



## Netforce

alexrs said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-moxpad-X3-mobile-phone-earphones-with-microphone-HIFI-noise-cancelling-in-ear-headsets-music/2041277224.html
> and
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ttpod-t1-t1-e-quad-core-mobile-phone-headphones-double-circle-hifi-furthermore/2041292052.html
> 
> ...


 
 Heh, read quad core with the t1-e and thought about a cpu. It does look bit sketch because of the price and then gets bit confusing that he uses both the pic for the t1-e and the t1.


----------



## Nrocket

Any update on KEENION headphones?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

netforce said:


> Heh, read quad core with the t1-e and thought about a cpu. It does look bit sketch because of the price and then gets bit confusing that he uses both the pic for the t1-e and the t1.


 
 Holy Baloney, that IS a good deal. I would like to know is they're legitimate as well. It's hard to say no to that price.


----------



## solcrystal

netforce said:


> alexrs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-moxpad-X3-mobile-phone-earphones-with-microphone-HIFI-noise-cancelling-in-ear-headsets-music/2041277224.html
> ...


 
  
 And the seller states it takes 15 days processing to even get the order ready to ship out.... eeyikes


----------



## Dinerenblanc

solcrystal said:


> And the seller states it takes 15 days processing to even get the order ready to ship out.... eeyikes


 
 Probably takes them that many days to make their counterfeits when you order. HA! I'll show myself the door.


----------



## Netforce

dinerenblanc said:


> Holy Baloney, that IS a good deal. I would like to know is they're legitimate as well. It's hard to say no to that price.


 


solcrystal said:


> And the seller states it takes 15 days processing to even get the order ready to ship out.... eeyikes


 
 Jeez, and just checked out the bottom of their page, 18 pages of buyers and not a single piece of feedback. So basically nobody has gotten their pair and left feedback yet.
  
 Saw that they sell some kz headphones, could possibly ask the official kz store on aliexpress if Star Earphone Best Price is a legit seller of their headphones. Just a thought but either the ttpod will take forever to arrive or it really is too good to be true.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

netforce said:


> Jeez, and just checked out the bottom of their page, 18 pages of buyers and not a single piece of feedback. So basically nobody has gotten their pair and left feedback yet.
> 
> Saw that they sell some kz headphones, could possibly ask the official kz store on aliexpress if Star Earphone Best Price is a legit seller of their headphones. Just a thought but either the ttpod will take forever to arrive or it really is too good to be true.


 






Scandal!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

gettingbuckets said:


> Gah, more recommendations! Any comparisons between the Ttpod and the Ostrys? I'm probably going to pass on the vsd3s just because it has to be worn over ear.
> 
> The Ttpod looks pretty cool, but the housing looks pretty damn big. Coming from the KEF M200 where getting a fit was a pain in the buttocks, will I have as much trouble with the ttpod's fit?


 
  
  
 I'm having hard time to get a fit with TTPOD. Awkward design, very short tip/nozzle. The Ostry is much better, smaller and easier to fit. (for me VSD3S is the perfect fit though).


----------



## GettingBuckets

oopswrongplanet said:


> I'm having hard time to get a fit with TTPOD. Awkward design, very short tip/nozzle. The Ostry is much better, smaller and easier to fit. (for me VSD3S is the perfect fit though).


 
 How did you like the Ostry compared with the VSD3S?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

gettingbuckets said:


> How did you like the Ostry compared with the VSD3S?


 
 I'm also curious about this since I own the VSD3S.


----------



## Ap616

oopswrongplanet said:


> I'm having hard time to get a fit with TTPOD. Awkward design, very short tip/nozzle. The Ostry is much better, smaller and easier to fit. (for me VSD3S is the perfect fit though).




This might help. Hopefully!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/728860/ttpod-t1-e-impressions-thread/480#post_10841326


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

gettingbuckets said:


> How did you like the Ostry compared with the VSD3S?


 
  
  
 I like both. For my taste they deliver (v shape, strong bass, decent clarity and highs). Can't get in technical details but they're in the top five out of my 20 something IEMs. I have an exceptional fit with VSD3S - it will never fall out - if it's important for you.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

ap616 said:


> This might help. Hopefully!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/728860/ttpod-t1-e-impressions-thread/480#post_10841326


 
  
 Thanks for the link - I've tried tip rolling but the design and my ears just don't match.
 I'm satisfied with the sound quality though.


----------



## ZapX629

I have both and Ostrys are poorer isolating and don't stay in as well. Also, they lack in depth and imaging compared to the VSD3S.


----------



## Ap616

oopswrongplanet said:


> Thanks for the link - I've tried tip rolling but the design and my ears just don't match.
> I'm satisfied with the sound quality though.


 
 You're welcome! I have fitment help in there too! Try those different ways to look for an optimal way and see if they agree with your ears better. I also included ways to not wear them, which may or may not be applicable.


----------



## gyx11

Just wanted to chime in with my thoughts of a couple of Chinese/Asian IEMs I've auditioned over the last month or so:
  
 Vsonic VSD3S:
 A 5 minute audition at LMUE's physical 'store'. Very nice sounding for the price. Mids are a bit dry. Bass was great, as were the other frequencies in general. Extension of both ends is very good. Would have preferred a more roundish shape shell, but it does look pretty nice, and the fit was great as well. Tested straight out of my IP5.
  
 TT-POD T1E:
 A 5 minute audition at LMUE's physical 'store'. Very bassy, more than the VSD3S, and not in a good way. I found it too muddy, and it bled into the midrange, giving a perception of having subpar clarity. Fit was okay-ish. I was a little worried the 'horns' might cause some discomfort, but the shell is so small that it doesn't really touch your ears at all. Tested straight out of my IP5.
  
 JVC HA-FX850:
 A 2 minute audition with a pair owned by someone whom stays near my place. Incredible. Very open and airy. Soundstage is phenomenal. Very transparent sounding phones. The shells are huge, but they're light, so comfort isn't an issue. Just sticks out like a sore thumb from your ears a-la UE TF10. I loved it so much, I am now on the look out for good deals for it.
  
 LEAR LCM-5 (Universal Demos):
 A 5-10 minute audition at Treoo. Superb. Transparency and resolution are absolutely top notch. Bass is a little on the thin side, but not anyone other than bassheads should still be contented. The sound is so clean, clear, and detailed, certainly one of the best, if not the best, that I've heard so far. All frequencies are nicely integrated together. Absolutely love it. Might be a contender for my next pair of CIEMs, assuming there's a good deal on it, and my puny ears can actually fit a custom set.


----------



## altrunox

So, anyone is going to get it?


----------



## nmatheis

Wow, I don't know if I just hear my VSD3(S) different from others or what, but they definitely feel like they have much more of an ever-present bass floor than T1-E. T1-E bass comes out to play as needed but is never overwhelming.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

nmatheis said:


> Wow, I don't know if I just hear my VSD3(S) different from others or what, but they definitely feel like they have much more of an ever-present bass floor than T1-E. T1-E bass comes out to play as needed but is never overwhelming.


 
 Well, do you have the 3 or the 3S?


----------



## nmatheis

Both


----------



## peter123

zapx629 said:


> I have both and Ostrys are poorer isolating and don't stay in as well. Also, they lack in depth and imaging compared to the VSD3S.




+1, I also feel exactly this way aboyt them vs VSD3S.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

altrunox said:


> So, anyone is going to get it?


 
 I'll be getting it once Brainwavz has the first batch of stocks in. I have no prior experience with amps, so don't expect my review to be any close to as detailed as my IEM reviews.


----------



## Shawn71

Another new kid in china town .......

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/hz-ep001/


----------



## Shawn71

Damn those 12.5mm driver in a metal housing, sexy case carabiner......


----------



## flib372

shawn71 said:


> Another new kid in china town .......
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/hz-ep001/



If they sound 4% as good as they look i'm in


----------



## ozkan

I have a  feeling that they will punch way above their price point. Damn sexy thing!...


----------



## Exesteils

shawn71 said:


> Another new kid in china town .......
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/hz-ep001/




So.... Dita clones? Hmmmm, might be worth a shot


----------



## Shawn71

flib372 said:


> If they sound 4% as good as they look i'm in




What? 4%? No way.....hope ur not serious  ..... I reckon and be happy if they sound like a min $20 iem min for what we pay leaving behind $5 for supplied accessories....


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> So.... Dita clones? Hmmmm, might be worth a shot




yeah for $25 it is indeed,nothin much to lose....


----------



## Exesteils

shawn71 said:


> yeah for $25 it is indeed,nothin much to lose....




Currently looking for another pair for daily commute use. These look like they would stand up to a lot of abuse.

If not, I still have the TTPODs, Ostrys, DGS100 etc etc in my work drawer somewhere.


----------



## Squalo

shawn71 said:


> Another new kid in china town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well... I've had it with those kinds of shady outfits trying to sell $16 IEMs at $30-32. That isn't something I'd be willing to support. Ordering a couple of taobao or tmall and listing them at twice the price...  (99 RMB = 16 USD)
  
 Quite a few of those types of sellers get linked here...
  
  
 HZSOUND HZ-EP001: http://shop113363719.taobao.com/
  
 "DIY" SY-050 (and SY-051): http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41256669113
  
 AG-R1 "auglamour": http://ag520.taobao.com/
  
 They all look interesting at 60-99 RMB but _I ain't overpayin'_, as they would say in America...


----------



## peter123

squalo said:


> Well... I've had it with those kinds of shady outfits trying to sell $16 IEMs at $30-32. That isn't something I'd be willing to support. Ordering a couple of taobao or tmall and listing them at twice the price...  (99 RMB = 16 USD)
> 
> Quite a few of those types of sellers get linked here...
> 
> ...




Well, good for you if you're in China but a $16 item on Taobao will cost $25 shipped to Europe including freight and commission to forwarding service........


----------



## Shawn71

squalo said:


> Well... I've had it with those kinds of shady outfits trying to sell $16 IEMs at $30-32. That isn't something I'd be willing to support. Ordering a couple of taobao or tmall and listing them at twice the price...  (99 RMB = 16 USD)




how was the sound from what you had? Just want to know....

If these sounds more than SMagic,klipsh s4,Scandys,jlab etc I wld say its worth.....for everyday use and as a backup....

And lmue stocked them for a reason leaving other brands.....ring any bell? xD


----------



## altrunox

If LMUE is selling them, they should be a serious company, and they`re really cheap!
 I`m going to pull the trigger since I`m saving for others things... but would like to see some impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-E2C-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3-free-shipping/1183804_2034343828.html?isOrig=true#extend
  
 That shell is "exotic"


----------



## Shawn71

altrunox said:


> [rule]http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-E2C-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3-free-shipping/1183804_2034343828.html?isOrig=true#extend
> 
> That shell is "exotic"




shure's diy clone.....


----------



## nihontoman

that's why you guys should pay more attention to what is posted around here...
  

  
 that is yesterdays news, but no one paid attention to them until lendmeurears started selling them. here, to refresh your memory:
  
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HZSOUND-EP-001-HiFi-strong-bass-clear-sound-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3/1183804_2053487596.html
  
  
 and this MUCH more interesting version:
  
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/top-sound-quality-3-5mm-music-metal-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-AG1-for-MP3/1183804_2037954231.html


----------



## nihontoman

New stuff from the same seller:
  
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/TENNMAK-DIY-EC70-ear-hook-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-strong-bass-and-clear-sound-IE800-cable/1183804_32218492745.html
  
  
 it's a Audio Technica EC700 clone with what looks to be a much better cable...


----------



## Exesteils

nihontoman said:


> that's why you guys should pay more attention to what is posted around here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Must have missed the first one, but I do remember seeing the 2nd one and thinking just how the blue one will look.


----------



## peter123

nihontoman said:


> and this MUCH more interesting version:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/top-sound-quality-3-5mm-music-metal-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-AG1-for-MP3/1183804_2037954231.html




Yeah, I've been eying those as well. Looks great and the description of the sound signture makes them really appealing. I feel muy self getting closer to order them for every hour


----------



## Shawn71

If the cable is compatible with vsd3/3S im sold...... and yeah the description is mesmerizing......


----------



## cjs001

thatbeatsguy said:


> I'll be getting it once Brainwavz has the first batch of stocks in. I have no prior experience with amps, so don't expect my review to be any close to as detailed as my IEM reviews.


 
 Seems available on MP4nation already.
  
 http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier-with-dual-audio-out-931
  
 I'd get one if my IEMs would actually benefit from amps but don't own anything that would.


----------



## Stovokor

The Brainwavz amp seems a clone of this:
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-Mini-Headphone-Amp-Splitter/dp/B00HYQKOVS
  
 http://www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/headphones-c188/mini-headphone-amp-splitter-p7282/s7433?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=mini-headphone-amp-amp-splitter-35507&utm_campaign=product%2Blisting%2Bads&gclid=Cj0KEQjwlK2iBRDk0Jnjso6AgM0BEiQAdX-iY3_ENWcCFrmKw6pZsSq-CRXuJsr1LNd6JIa_4N4RkLkaAuRL8P8HAQ


----------



## cjs001

shawn71 said:


> Another new kid in china town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The HZ-EP001 kind of reminds me of the Audiofly AF-56, albeit a loot cheaper (X3) and with a slightly smaller driver (by 0.5mm. AF-56 is 13mm) Makes me lament why Australia can't produce headphones that's as competitive.


  
  
*AF-56                                                                                                                         HZ-EP001*


----------



## cjs001

stovokor said:


> The Brainwavz amp seems a clone of this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-Mini-Headphone-Amp-Splitter/dp/B00HYQKOVS
> 
> http://www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/headphones-c188/mini-headphone-amp-splitter-p7282/s7433?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=mini-headphone-amp-amp-splitter-35507&utm_campaign=product%2Blisting%2Bads&gclid=Cj0KEQjwlK2iBRDk0Jnjso6AgM0BEiQAdX-iY3_ENWcCFrmKw6pZsSq-CRXuJsr1LNd6JIa_4N4RkLkaAuRL8P8HAQ


 
 Hmm, lol. Good ol' Asian RnD. Replicate and Distribute. Though the review on Amazon does not look promising for those ones... and at a good ~$20 price difference


----------



## bhazard

The HZ looks pretty decent.


----------



## BigGearHunter

bhazard said:


> The HZ looks pretty decent.



Are your early adopter senses tingling?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> The HZ-EP001 kind of reminds me of the Audiofly AF-56, albeit a loot cheaper (X3) and with a slightly smaller driver (by 0.5mm. AF-56 is 13mm) Makes me lament why Australia can't produce headphones that's as competitive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, you have to try both products before deducing whether one is in fact competitive or not. Just because one item has a lower price tag does not mean its build and sound quality is on par.


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> Well, you have to try both products before deducing whether one is in fact competitive or not. Just because one item has a lower price tag does not mean its build and sound quality is on par.


 
  
 Touche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still, for AF-56 to be competitive, it will still need to sound good by a considerable margin with that kind of price difference.


----------



## bhazard

biggearhunter said:


> Are your early adopter senses tingling?


 
 They might be getting a review in the not too distant future.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> Touche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Of course, but isn't that true for every product? Besides, it isn't just about the sound quality. I would still pay an extra $30 for the headphone that will last me longer over a flimsy one if the difference in sound quality is negligible. It's kind of like buying furniture from Ikea. Sure they might look just as good, but everything is made from particle board. I'd rather pay the extra $200-$300 for something that's made from solid wood, which lasts an eternity.


----------



## nihontoman

I'm very close to pulling trigger on one of those tennmak models... not sure which one though...


----------



## BigGearHunter

I voted on both your polls. I voted only for KZs on the first poll, I want other people to experience them.


----------



## Shawn71

stovokor said:


> The Brainwavz amp seems a clone of this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-Mini-Headphone-Amp-Splitter/dp/B00HYQKOVS
> 
> http://www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/headphones-c188/mini-headphone-amp-splitter-p7282/s7433?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=mini-headphone-amp-amp-splitter-35507&utm_campaign=product%2Blisting%2Bads&gclid=Cj0KEQjwlK2iBRDk0Jnjso6AgM0BEiQAdX-iY3_ENWcCFrmKw6pZsSq-CRXuJsr1LNd6JIa_4N4RkLkaAuRL8P8HAQ




And it doesnt have a vol controller btw.....can be only thru source's and so LO function using LOD cable on apple compatible devices (& select model of sansa and sony) cannot be accomplished.....


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> Of course, but isn't that true for every product? Besides, it isn't just about the sound quality. I would still pay an extra $30 for the headphone that will last me longer over a flimsy one if the difference in sound quality is negligible. It's kind of like buying furniture from Ikea. Sure they might look just as good, but everything is made from particle board. I'd rather pay the extra $200-$300 for something that's made from solid wood, which lasts an eternity.


 
 Sure, not arguing against that. Only AF-56 cost a good $60 more and the housing has been known to fall apart and it's braided cord prone to twisting which in my opinion is just as bad as tangling.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> Sure, not arguing against that. Only AF-56 cost a good $60 more and the housing has been known to fall apart and it's braided cord prone to twisting which in my opinion is just as bad as tangling.


 
 Hmm, didn't know about that. Well, I'll be sure to stay away from Audiofly's products now. haha


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> Hmm, didn't know about that. Well, I'll be sure to stay away from Audiofly's products now. haha


 
 Well they are a relatively new company (first headphone in 2011) so give them a chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure their higher tier IEMs the 1#0s are much much better but pricey IMO.


----------



## DJScope

altrunox said:


> So, anyone is going to get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 This would be great for ABing cans.


----------



## encoreAC

Yesterday I received 2 new phones: The Sidy DM3 and the Havi 3b p1.
  
 I have to say that the Havi B3 p1 are the biggest surprise I have had since a loooong time. Didn't expect them to be that good and by no means are they bass-light and flat as I expected them to be.
 They are now one of my favorites even without burn-in.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Yesterday I received 2 new phones: The Sidy DM3 and the Havi 3b p1.
> 
> I have to say that the Havi B3 p1 are the biggest surprise I have had since a loooong time. Didn't expect them to be that good and by no means are they bass-light and flat as I expected them to be.
> They are now one of my favorites even without burn-in.


M
+1 I got that same reaction. They are the best budget dual dynamic on the market, and by a good mile.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dinerenblanc said:


> Hmm, didn't know about that. Well, I'll be sure to stay away from Audiofly's products now. haha




Audiofly are overpriced and most definitely underperforming. Their hybrid was AWFUL!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So far, HiFiMan messed up on my address, and now nearly three days have passed since I contacted customer service about the issue, and still I've heard nothing about my RE-300 issue. Well done, HiFiMan!! :/


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> Audiofly are overpriced and most definitely underperforming. Their hybrid was AWFUL!


 
 To be fair, hybrids aren't the easiest to get right from what I understand. And If you're talking about AF-78, it is their first hybrid. Keep in mind the company made their first headphones in 2011 IIRC. My understanding is that the AF-78 has bad/lack of crossover. The company seems to have learned from that and all their newer upper tier multi-drivers/hybrids from AF-120 and onwards feature crossovers, but I'm just confused why they don't just retire or upgrade the AF-78 already, seeing the AF-120 is pretty much AF-78 with the crossover pcb in a different shaped housing.
  
 Their upper tier headphones are said to be really good though.

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audiofly-af180-in-ear-monitors/reviews/11289

 That is if you're comfortable in spending upwards of $500++


----------



## encoreAC

With my latest additions, my collection of Asian ear phones will be almost complete, out of these, the Havi 3b p1 have surprised me the most.
 Maybe someone recognizes all of them ;P or someone with an good suggestion, which phone I should add where I am still missing out.


----------



## rontant

Mi Piston, Sidy DGS100, DM3, Carbo Tenore,Sony mh1,Vsonic vc1000, Havi, Ostry... Now what is the prize of guessing them right? I will take your DM3. Thanks.


----------



## encoreAC

You got one wrong, so no prize for ya ;P


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> With my latest additions, my collection of Asian ear phones will be almost complete, out of these, the Havi 3b p1 have surprised me the most.
> Maybe someone recognizes all of them ;P or someone with an good suggestion, which phone I should add where I am still missing out.




Nice collection!

From the left:
1. Piston 2.0
2. Don't know
3. Don't know
4. Tenores
5. MH1
6. Final Audio? No idea what model
7. B3 Pro1
8. Ostry ?

I'm missing something from Vsonic, maybe next purchase


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> From the left:
> 1. Piston 2.0
> ...


 
  
 Oh yeah Vsonic, I should go for one, but I have no idea what their soundsig are. Need to research a bit for them.


----------



## yalper

encoreac said:


> With my latest additions, my collection of Asian ear phones will be almost complete, out of these, the Havi 3b p1 have surprised me the most.
> Maybe someone recognizes all of them ;P or someone with an good suggestion, which phone I should add where I am still missing out.


 
 B3 and others ...


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> From the left:
> 1. Piston 2.0
> ...


 
  
 3. Sidy DM3
 6. Final Audio VI
 8. Ostry KC06A
  
 2... nope


----------



## PeterDLai

encoreAC, can you do a quick comparison between the OSTRY KC06A and HAVI B3 Pro-1? I have the OSTRY and am wondering what I'm missing out on in the HAVI.


----------



## encoreAC

altrunox said:


> 3. Sidy DM3
> 6. Final Audio VI
> 8. Ostry KC06A
> 
> 2... nope


 
 Oh sheet we are getting close, I have should have made it harder with more phones ...


----------



## encoreAC

peterdlai said:


> encoreAC, can you do a quick comparison between the OSTRY KC06A and HAVI B3 Pro-1? I have the OSTRY and am wondering what I'm missing out on in the HAVI.


 
  
 I just got my Havi yesterday, so I can't say anything for sure. I like the Havi already much more than the Ostry though since I am not a fan of the Ostry sound.
 I could try answer specific questions regarding them if you have anything you miss/like from the Ostry's and compare them in this regard.


----------



## ozkan

yalper said:


> B3 and others ...


 
 +1.


----------



## encoreAC

yalper said:


> B3 and others ...


 
  
 Some of "the others" are also very good though


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> Oh sheet we are getting close, I have should have made it harder with more phones ...




Didn't you say earlier that you got the DGS100? If that's correct it got to be the last one?



yalper said:


> B3 and others ...




LOL!


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> Didn't you say earlier that you got the DGS100? If that's correct it got to be the last one?
> LOL!


 
  
 Oh yeah, since it was a team effort, we have to split the prize. Who wants an crumbled cookie?


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> Oh yeah, since it was a team effort, we have to split the prize. Who wants an crumbled cookie? :veryevil:




I'll take some crumbles


----------



## encoreAC

Sure send me your address and bank account and credit card number per Email, so I can send them. Why I need your bank account and Credit number you ask? _For research_.
  
 The cookie crumbles are delicious I tell ya.


----------



## ZapX629

encoreac said:


> Oh yeah Vsonic, I should go for one, but I have no idea what their soundsig are. Need to research a bit for them.


 

 What kind of sig do you like?


----------



## encoreAC

A phone with exceptional bass and good soundstage would be my next choice!


----------



## cjs001

encoreac said:


> With my latest additions, my collection of Asian ear phones will be almost complete, out of these, the Havi 3b p1 have surprised me the most.
> Maybe someone recognizes all of them ;P or someone with an good suggestion, which phone I should add where I am still missing out.


 
 Depends on what you consider Asian headphones I guess, given Audio Technica is a Japanese company and hence an Asian company and I don't think I recognized any of them as ATH models... among others... DUNU, T-PEOS, TDK... list goes on... or you meant Chinese brands in particular.


----------



## encoreAC

cjs001 said:


> Depends on what you consider Asian headphones I guess, given Audio Technica is a Japanese company and hence an Asian company and I don't think I recognized any of them as ATH models... among others... DUNU, T-PEOS, TDK... list goes on... or you meant Chinese brands in particular.


 
  
 No, every Asian company counts. Note the Tenore and Final Audio there are Japanese too ;P
 Your suggested Brands are all little more pricey and it's questionable if they actually add more to sound I already have. Much research is needed..
  
 I might go for the JVC-FX850 next, which so many people praise.


----------



## cjs001

Then there's plenty missing still, and I can't really recommend much since I don't own that many pairs of headphones. Though I'm pretty satisfied with my brainwavz. Of that I can say.


----------



## encoreAC

cjs001 said:


> Then there's plenty missing still, and I can't really recommend much since I don't own that many pairs of headphones. Though I'm pretty satisfied with my brainwavz. Of that I can say.


 
  
 Note that I am not really collecting them lol, I would only buy a new one if they actually add something what I don't already have in my phones at the moment for example I still kinda miss a good fun sounding phone, with better bass quality and quantity while preserving a good soundstage. I think the JVC FX-850 might fulfill this role in the future.


----------



## cjs001

encoreac said:


> I think the JVC FX-850 might fulfill this role in the future.


 
 Or something better... in the future!


----------



## ZapX629

encoreac said:


> A phone with exceptional bass and good soundstage would be my next choice!


 

 GR07BE (Insanely clean and detailed bass, incredible width, but not the best depth) and VSD3/S (Deeper bass not as refined as GR07, not as wide, but more 3D) would be two to check out off the top of my head. Neither is a real basshead IEM, but have prominent and quality bass.


----------



## encoreAC

zapx629 said:


> GR07BE (Insanely clean and detailed bass, incredible width, but not the best depth) and VSD3/S (Deeper bass not as refined as GR07, not as wide, but more 3D) would be two to check out off the top of my head. Neither is a real basshead IEM, but have prominent and quality bass.


 
  
 Yes I heard a lot of both them, will check them out later if I get bored with my phones again, thank you!


----------



## ozkan

encoreac said:


> A phone with exceptional bass and good soundstage would be my next choice!


 
  What do you mean by exceptional bass, quantity or quantity or both?


----------



## encoreAC

ozkan said:


> What do you mean by exceptional bass, quantity or quantity or both?


 
  Both, but quality more important.


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> Sure send me your address and bank account and credit card number per Email, so I can send them. Why I need your bank account and Credit number you ask? _For research_.
> 
> The cookie crumbles are delicious I tell ya.




Sound to good to be true so I'll bite 

Maybe check out the GR07BE, I've not heard them myself but in enjoying the Vivo XE800 (same driver) a lot.


----------



## peter123

peter123 said:


> Sound to good to be true so I'll bite
> 
> Maybe check out the GR07BE, I've not heard them myself but in enjoying the Vivo XE800 (same driver) a lot.




Edit: used a bit long on that post I see  The vsd3s is also a good suggestion, they certainly punch way above their price.

Edit: seems as my tablet totally lost it now.........


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> Sound to good to be true so I'll bite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I feel like you'd like the GR07 Classics better since they're more neutral, but both are incredible value.


----------



## peter123

It was ment as a suggestion for encodeAC, sorry if I was unclear about that. I'm more than happy with the Vivo's


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> Sound to good to be true so I'll bite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you know the main differences between the tuning of the XE800 and the GR07BE? I can get the XE800 from Taobao pretty easily.
  
 I am sorry for your tablet ;D


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> Do you know the main differences between the tuning of the XE800 and the GR07BE? I can get the XE800 from Taobao pretty easily.
> 
> I am sorry for your tablet ;D




I've never heard the BE's but I would expect them to have more bass. The XE800 has a bit more subbass compared to the Havi's but are by no means bass heavy. If you ask in the Vivo thread I'm sure someone there have experience with both. Also watch out for fake XE800's with none moveable nozzle. There's one seller pretty much everybody here used that have them for ~$50 from time to time, very good value.

Yeah, my tablet seems to quote pretty randomly, I've just have tom remember to double check the qoutes.


----------



## Netforce

encoreac said:


> Do you know the main differences between the tuning of the XE800 and the GR07BE? I can get the XE800 from Taobao pretty easily.
> 
> I am sorry for your tablet ;D


http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/8550#post_10925764


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> It was ment as a suggestion for encodeAC, sorry if I was unclear about that. I'm more than happy with the Vivo's


 

 I somehow read that as "Maybe _I'll _check out". Reading comprehension, lol.


----------



## encoreAC

netforce said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/8550#post_10925764


 
  
 Wow Thank you for the find!~~


----------



## peter123

zapx629 said:


> I somehow read that as "Maybe _I'll _check out". Reading comprehension, lol.




Lol, no problem


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Here is a review or first look of the HZ-EP001's, can't really tell
  
 It offers some more images/pictures. If it's pretty well sounding I will more then likely buy a pair.
  
 http://piebbs.pconline.com.cn/topic-112304.html
  
_Quick Edit: Use Google Translate. XD_
  
 A couple of pictures from there:


----------



## Dinerenblanc

bluephoenixhd said:


> Here is a review or first look of the HZ-EP001's, can't really tell
> 
> It offers some more images/pictures. If it's pretty well sounding I will more then likely buy a pair.
> 
> ...


 
 I just want to note that the reviewer has one badass selfie.


----------



## cjs001

sounds pretty mediocre... but it is cheap XD


----------



## Squalo

shawn71 said:


> how was the sound from what you had? Just want to know....
> 
> If these sounds more than SMagic,klipsh s4,Scandys,jlab etc I wld say its worth.....for everyday use and as a backup....
> 
> ...


 
 I have not tried any of those three. (Don't think anyone here has yet.) I wouldn't mind, they all look like they could be worth it.
  
 Just posted links to taobao if someone would find it better or more cost effective to order that way.
  
 Also they are RMB 99 phones, so set expectations accordingly. It's just the way things work...
  


encoreac said:


> With my latest additions, my collection of Asian ear phones will be almost complete, out of these, the Havi 3b p1 have surprised me the most.
> Maybe someone recognizes all of them ;P or someone with an good suggestion, which phone I should add where I am still missing out


 
 The MH1 doesn't count!


----------



## encoreAC

squalo said:


> The MH1 doesn't count!


 
  
 Damn I should have placed my Soundmagic e10 there. Do they count? ;D
  
 But the Sony MH1C will always have a special spot in my heart, that is why I included them.^^


----------



## ozkan

bluephoenixhd said:


> Here is a review or first look of the HZ-EP001's, can't really tell
> 
> It offers some more images/pictures. If it's pretty well sounding I will more then likely buy a pair.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow! They look very classy and sturdy.The finish is abolutely one of the best I've seen for this price. If they sound as it looks, this can be a gem.


----------



## bhazard

Just noticed the KZ ES also has a balanced plug, like the EDSE. The ES sounds great with the DT3 tips for some reason. No sharpness in the treble.
  
 My $1,000+ balanced Geek Pulse X will be here within a month or so, so I'll be able to use it on these $10 IEMs. Crazy, lol.


----------



## bhazard

Anyone try the Tennmak Dulcimer? Lots of good reviews on it. I may need to try it.


----------



## SymphonyX7

bhazard said:


> Anyone try the Tennmak Dulcimer? *Lots of good reviews on it.* I may need to try it.


 
 Where exactly did you see these reviews/feedback?


----------



## bhazard

symphonyx7 said:


> Where exactly did you see these reviews/feedback?


 
 the aliexpress listing


----------



## SymphonyX7

bhazard said:


> the aliexpress listing


 
 I only saw a few feedback and some of them seem dubious. Also, the English used in one of the feedbacks is oddly familiar. It's entirely possible they gave themselves a rave feedback. lol

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Free-Shipping-Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1183804_1734464811.html

 Anyway, the Tennmak store at Aliexpress claims that the Dulcimer got reviews from Digital Trends, iCreate and Macworld Australia. When I Googled the reviews though, they're nowhere to be found. Or are the Dulcimers being sold under another brand elsewhere?


----------



## PeterDLai

symphonyx7 said:


> Anyway, the Tennmak store at Aliexpress claims that the Dulcimer got reviews from Digital Trends, iCreate and Macworld Australia. When I Googled the reviews though, they're nowhere to be found. Or are the Dulcimers being sold under another brand elsewhere?


 
  
 The "reviews" are stolen from the Nocs NS400 and edited to show their company name instead.


----------



## SymphonyX7

peterdlai said:


> The "reviews" are stolen from the Nocs NS400 and edited to show their company name instead.


 
 I just checked the review of the NS400 over at Digital Trends and Tennmak just Photoshopped the picture.

 http://www.digitaltrends.com/headphone-reviews/nocs-ns400-review/

 Sleazy scumbags. They'll never have my money. I have little doubt that the glowing "feedback" is their doing too.

 P.S. The Tennmak store is also selling the Monoprice 8320 for $40. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/strong-bass-clear-sound-HiFi-CKW1000-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3-MP4-new-free/1183804_2035042119.html


----------



## bhazard

peterdlai said:


> The "reviews" are stolen from the Nocs NS400 and edited to show their company name instead.


 
 Son of a... I don't like shady crap like that.


----------



## Shawn71

squalo said:


> I have not tried any of those three. (Don't think anyone here has yet.)




ok..I thought you already had some bitter experience on similarly priced IEMs yhat you bought in your past from reading your post (as below)....my bad.....

" Well... I've had it with those kinds of shady outfits trying to sell $16 IEMs at $30-32. "

so wanted to know how they really sounded to you.....

Yeah the new ones,its not yet tried by any member here,thats what those related posts all about,try the new ones,whoever interested..... the second one,over-the-ear model with black braided really impressed me tho.....


----------



## indieman

symphonyx7 said:


> P.S. The Tennmak store is also selling the Monoprice 8320 for $40. h34r:  http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/strong-bass-clear-sound-HiFi-CKW1000-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3-MP4-new-free/1183804_2035042119.html




Wow. These are like $7 on other sites. I would gladly pay $40 for a more comfortable shell and better quality cable though! They sound good


----------



## fnkcow

peterdlai said:


> The "reviews" are stolen from the Nocs NS400 and edited to show their company name instead.


 
  


symphonyx7 said:


> I just checked the review of the NS400 over at Digital Trends and Tennmak just Photoshopped the picture.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/headphone-reviews/nocs-ns400-review/
> 
> ...


 
  


bhazard said:


> Son of a... I don't like shady crap like that.


 
 Blacklisted! There goes any potential purchase of their products in future


----------



## KuroHD595

Hello. 
 I listen Mozart symphony and opera(90%) and Apocalyptica/Other symphonic+genres bands. At home I have Matrix CUBE DAC + HD-595 and I'm hapy with this level of sound. 
  
 Now I'm searching for Iriver E50 player a budget(<60$) in-ear headphones. I saw Havi B3 Pro 1 is regarded best at this price, but I don't want any additional amp to add.

 Please recommend some models! (I listen music(E50) 100% in public transport, not outside in winter,etc: so to not disturb anyone and vice versa).
  
 ---
 priorities: 1)best for classical music 2)MAX Isolation 3)durability 4)no need amp
 ---
  
 Thank you.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

indieman said:


> Wow. These are like $7 on other sites. I would gladly pay $40 for a more comfortable shell and better quality cable though! They sound good




I've always wondered WHO tuned those Monoprice 8320 drivers? Whoever they are, they are talented mofos, getting the sound and depth they did with those cheapo drivers.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

kurohd595 said:


> Hello.
> I listen Mozart symphony and opera(90%) and Apocalyptica/Other symphonic+genres bands. At home I have Matrix CUBE DAC + HD-595 and I'm hapy with this level of sound.
> 
> Now I'm searching for Iriver E50 player a budget(<60$) in-ear headphones. I saw Havi B3 Pro 1 is regarded best at this price, but I don't want any additional amp to add.
> ...




I got these three to recommend, because A) with the music you listen to, you need speed, resolve, and accurate timbre and B) no amp needed...

1) VSonic VSD3
2) JVC FXT90
3) VSonic VSD1S

You can't go wrong with any of these and classical music and classical influenced music. 
ENJOY!!


----------



## ozkan

kurohd595 said:


> Hello.
> I listen Mozart symphony and opera(90%) and Apocalyptica/Other symphonic+genres bands. At home I have Matrix CUBE DAC + HD-595 and I'm hapy with this level of sound.
> 
> Now I'm searching for Iriver E50 player a budget(<60$) in-ear headphones. I saw Havi B3 Pro 1 is regarded best at this price, but I don't want any additional amp to add.
> ...


 
  
 I would pick JVC FXT90 for classical music. IMO, VSD3S is not so good in classical because of its recessed and a bit veiled midrange.


----------



## idonoach

Just got my Dolphins two days ago.
 They are really comfy and sounds very good! but not enough bass for EDM. Other genres sounds amazing.
  
 I'm selling it for 60$ including shipping


----------



## encoreAC

kurohd595 said:


> Hello.
> I listen Mozart symphony and opera(90%) and Apocalyptica/Other symphonic+genres bands. At home I have Matrix CUBE DAC + HD-595 and I'm hapy with this level of sound.
> 
> Now I'm searching for Iriver E50 player a budget(<60$) in-ear headphones. I saw Havi B3 Pro 1 is regarded best at this price, but I don't want any additional amp to add.
> ...


 
  
 I don't listen to classical music, but I imagine that the Zero Audio Tenore would do good job with it.
  
 They are by far my favorite phones in terms of form and portability, since I prefer wearing my phones straight down instead of over ear. Isolation is pretty good too due to the possibility of deep insertion.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> I don't listen to classical music, but I imagine that the Zero Audio Tenore would do good job with it.
> 
> They are by far my favorite phones in terms of form and portability, since I prefer wearing my phones straight down instead of over ear. Isolation is pretty good too due to the possibility of deep insertion.




I have the Tenore, and they are too dark and lack top end extension to be good with classical music. Decay is very short. Tenore good for vocals and Rock.


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> I don't listen to classical music, but I imagine that the Zero Audio Tenore would do good job with it.
> 
> They are by far my favorite phones in terms of form and portability, since I prefer wearing my phones straight down instead of over ear. Isolation is pretty good too due to the possibility of deep insertion.


 
  
 +1


houseofdoom said:


> I have the Tenore, and they are too dark and lack top end extension to be good with classical music. Decay is very short. Tenore good for vocals and Rock.


 
 Remember, it is a lottery ticket when people are dealing with regarding the tenores.
  
 I did not expect the tenores to have such an inconsistent performance.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> I have the Tenore, and they are too dark and lack top end extension to be good with classical music. Decay is very short. Tenore good for vocals and Rock.


 
  
 The Tenore are dark? They don't sound very dark to me. What do you mean by that, elaboration pls ;P


----------



## spurxiii

Finally got the KZ-ES. I had a quick listen and I've been listening to the VSD3S for the past 3 days so coming from that the KZ sounds quite bloated in the mid bass, mids sound veiled and recessed. Highs are too rolled off for my liking and there's hardly any sub bass. The build quality is once again top notch like the KZ-ED that I gave away. I think I paid about $10 so no big deal. Sounds about $10


----------



## spurxiii

That's probably the last phone I buy off this thread for a while. Gotta save up for a Master 7


----------



## indieman

Is that the dual driver one?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> The Tenore are dark? They don't sound very dark to me. What do you mean by that, elaboration pls ;P




Yes sir, the Tenore are considered a dark sounding phone. Even joker referred to them as such, and correctly. They are the opposite of bright, since they have VERY LAID BACK treble. The Tenore are a smooth dark sound signature, with relative mid centricity. A fine IEM, but like all ZA phones, leaning on the dark side. The Ostry on the other hand is bright.


----------



## peter123

Hmm, I've never thought of the Tenores as dark either......


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> I would pick JVC FXT90 for classical music. IMO, VSD3S is not so good in classical because of its recessed and a bit veiled midrange.




I agree here. The FXT90 is an absolute monster for classical music, and when given the proper 100 plus hours of burn in, the timbre, decay, and speed are simply unmatched at the current selling price. 

p.s. Don't try using it for much more, as the recessed mids make it a poor option for rock, metal, pop, or modern music, and this includes EDM ect. Still, for classical music, a beautifully technical IEM.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Hmm, I've never thought of the Tenores as dark either......




Listen to your Ostry or B3 or even the VSonic, and then listen to your Tenore, and then come back and tell me they aren't dark...


----------



## peter123

Thats what I'm doing isn't it 

I guess we just here then different.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So HiFiMan are resending me the RE-300. Two weeks since my order, and due to their address blunder, still gonna be waiting.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Hmm, I've never thought of the Tenores as dark either......




~~cheers~~


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> Listen to your Ostry or B3 or even the VSonic, and then listen to your Tenore, and then come back and tell me they aren't dark...


 
  
 I find my Tenore similar to my Havi B3 p1 neither dark nor bright, rather completely neutral. I agree that the Ostry are brighter though.


----------



## encoreAC

Dam I really want to hear your pair of Tenore now. I think would also love an dark sounding version of my Tenore's ;D


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So let's get serious for just a moment. I'm researching the KZ products, and just about every review seems to place performance at or around what is paid for them. Time and again, and with spursxx more recently, they underwhelm and in my personal experience, have bloated bass tuning that's far too unruly. This isn't something that's every so often, but more often than not. Why do people keep buying the subsequent KZ models? Is it the price point? Throw away income? The hope that someone will be the first to discover that true KZ giant killer and boast for a year??? What's the fascination?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Dam I really want to hear your pair of Tenore now. I think would also love an dark sounding version of my Tenore's ;D



~~cheers~~ maybe I'll send them out one day?


----------



## encoreAC

I am in Germany, i can't even imagine the shipping costs from your place lol. thanks for your kind offer though ;D


----------



## cjs001

encoreac said:


> I am in Germany, i can't even imagine the shipping costs from your place lol. thanks for your kind offer though ;D


 
 Still a better location to ship to than Australia.


----------



## 1clearhead

A little bit of patients goes a long way.....
  
 I realized having a KZ product needs to be put on the back burner, meaning burning them in for at least 50 to 100 hours before making a judgement call on them. I hate this procedure myself, but what the heck, what do I got to lose. I really hate burning them, and they all sound terrible when I first tried them out-the-box. Even the VSonic gr07 needs to be burned for at least 100 to 200 hours according to the company. That shows you that breaking them in and after settling leads to changes to their sound signature. Other branded companies puts them through these tortures before selling them to the average consumer. That's why the cost of IEM's coming from famous branded companies would occasionally sell for more. They're pretty much ready for you out-the-box! Chinese companies don't usually like to go through the rigorous time to sell each product, but rather sell the product at a faster pace and lower cost to satisfy even their own profits. So, yes these products are actually good when compared to branded ones, but to realize that..... you got to first burn, burn, burn!


----------



## SymphonyX7

houseofdoom said:


> So let's get serious for just a moment. I'm researching the KZ products, and just about every review seems to place performance at or around what is paid for them. Time and again, and with spursxx more recently, they underwhelm and in my personal experience, have bloated bass tuning that's far too unruly. This isn't something that's every so often, but more often than not. Why do people keep buying the subsequent KZ models? Is it the price point? Throw away income? The hope that someone will be the first to discover that true KZ giant killer and boast for a year??? What's the fascination?


 

 The KZs (at least the EDSE and ES which I have) are very receptive to changes in the equalizer, just like the Philips SHE3580. They're flexible. I can't say the same for the Pistons 2.1 and to a slightly lesser degree the TTPod T1E, which I also own. The overbearing bass can be tamed easily without muddying the rest of the spectrum.


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> So let's get serious for just a moment. I'm researching the KZ products, and just about every review seems to place performance at or around what is paid for them. Time and again, and with spursxx more recently, they underwhelm and in my personal experience, have bloated bass tuning that's far too unruly. This isn't something that's every so often, but more often than not. Why do people keep buying the subsequent KZ models? Is it the price point? Throw away income? The hope that someone will be the first to discover that true KZ giant killer and boast for a year??? What's the fascination?


 
 Value. No IEM anywhere under $100 has a TRRS balanced plug, yet the EDSE and ES do. They are Piston level SQ gym earphones you're not afraid to throw around. Think of them as sequels to the $7 Monoprice, which is ancient nowadays, but were revelations.
  
 If the LPS is as good as the LP headphone was, at $26 you're getting a V-moda like hard case, nice detachable cable, and a Takstar Pro 80 like sound for an unheard of price.


----------



## spurxiii

1clearhead said:


> A little bit of patients goes a long way.....
> 
> I realized having a KZ product needs to be put on the back burner, meaning burning them in for at least 50 to 100 hours before making a judgement call on them. I hate this procedure myself, but what the heck, what do I got to lose. I really hate burning them, and they all sound terrible when I first tried them out-the-box. Even the VSonic gr07 needs to be burned for at least 100 to 200 hours according to the company. That shows you that breaking them in and after settling leads to changes to their sound signature. Other branded companies puts them through these tortures before selling them to the average consumer. That's why the cost of IEM's coming from famous branded companies would occasionally sell for more. They're pretty much ready for you out-the-box! Chinese companies don't usually like to go through the rigorous time to sell each product, but rather sell the product at a faster pace and lower cost to satisfy even their own profits. So, yes these products are actually good when compared to branded ones, but to realize that..... you got to first burn, burn, burn!




I burnt in the KZED, it didn't help


----------



## spurxiii

houseofdoom said:


> So let's get serious for just a moment. I'm researching the KZ products, and just about every review seems to place performance at or around what is paid for them. Time and again, and with spursxx more recently, they underwhelm and in my personal experience, have bloated bass tuning that's far too unruly. This isn't something that's every so often, but more often than not. Why do people keep buying the subsequent KZ models? Is it the price point? Throw away income? The hope that someone will be the first to discover that true KZ giant killer and boast for a year??? What's the fascination?




I bought during the hype and only just got them now after such a long time. It's cheap enough to have a good listen then give away. I have too many IEMs now so gotta stop to save up for a TOTL DAC


----------



## bhazard

spurxiii said:


> I bought during the hype and only just got them now after such a long time. It's cheap enough to have a good listen then give away. I have too many IEMs now so gotta stop to save up for a TOTL DAC




I have the Geek Pulse Xfi +LPS on the way. I think I'll be good in the DAC/amp dept. for awhile


----------



## twister6

Just noticed, Penon got HZSound HZ EP001, listed for $24.90:  http://penonaudio.com/HZSOUND-HZ-EP001


----------



## waynes world

bluephoenixhd said:


> Here is a review or first look of the HZ-EP001's, can't really tell


 
  
 Hey BluePhoenixHD, are you affiliated with this at all?:
  
 http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/blue-phoenix-source-of-hope
  
 If so, that is pretty amazing stuff imo.


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> Value. No IEM anywhere under $100 has a TRRS balanced plug, yet the EDSE and ES do. They are Piston level SQ gym earphones you're not afraid to throw around. Think of them as sequels to the $7 Monoprice, which is ancient nowadays, but were revelations.
> 
> If the LPS is as good as the LP headphone was, at $26 you're getting a V-moda like hard case, nice detachable cable, and a Takstar Pro 80 like sound for an unheard of price.




Now drop the Pro80 or even AT D2000 drivers into it and we have a winner!


----------



## vlenbo

houseofdoom said:


> ~~cheers~~


 
 you and encore have to realize that the tenores do have a batch production problem.
  
  
 No tenore will sound the same. Some have more bass than others, and likewise the treble.


----------



## SymphonyX7

bhazard said:


> Value. No IEM anywhere under $100 has a TRRS balanced plug, yet the EDSE and ES do. They are Piston level SQ gym earphones you're not afraid to throw around. Think of them as sequels to the $7 Monoprice, which is ancient nowadays, but were revelations.
> 
> If the LPS is as good as the LP headphone was, at $26 you're getting a V-moda like hard case, nice detachable cable, and a Takstar Pro 80 like sound for an unheard of price.




I was planning on purchasing the LPS, but I already have a Takstar Pro 80. Seems I won't be getting the LPS now.


----------



## Exesteils

Anyone's tracking number from the seller for the KZ LPS working? My package was sent out last week but it's still not showing up on the site


----------



## Dinerenblanc

I wonder how many people here participated in a recent group buy of the TTPOD T1-Es.


----------



## Shawn71

dinerenblanc said:


> I wonder how many people here participated in a recent group buy of the TTPOD T1-Es.




well group buy is banned here so is any talk about it....


----------



## Kamakahah

exesteils said:


> Anyone's tracking number from the seller for the KZ LPS working? My package was sent out last week but it's still not showing up on the site




Mine is. They updated me with a new number today that's working.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

shawn71 said:


> well group buy is banned here so is any talk about it....




Why's that? I tried looking in the set of forum rules, but I can't find any mention of it.


----------



## Shawn71

dinerenblanc said:


> Why's that? I tried looking in the set of forum rules, but I can't find any mention of it.




for this reason.......

 http://www.head-fi.org/a/group-buys


----------



## Exesteils

kamakahah said:


> Mine is. They updated me with a new number today that's working.




New number? As in the local shipping's tracking number? I can't even find it on the China Mail site.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

shawn71 said:


> for this reason.......
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/group-buys




Yeah, I was able to find it after doing a search on Google. I had previously only looked at the general forum rules. Thanks though.


----------



## Shawn71

Not a problem......


----------



## Kamakahah

exesteils said:


> New number? As in the local shipping's tracking number? I can't even find it on the China Mail site.




Not a local tracking, but what I usually get for epacket shipments. The first number they sent me I've never seen one like it before. They two are now each marked as partial shipments. Seems odd, but I'll wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## Exesteils

kamakahah said:


> Not a local tracking, but what I usually get for epacket shipments. The first number they sent me I've never seen one like it before. They two are now each marked as partial shipments. Seems odd, but I'll wait and see how it plays out.




If it has the letters CN last, it's probably for the local shipping in China. I'm still stuck with that abs they have not updated even though it's been 5days now. I'll be patient for now seeing as shipping time was noted as 4-10 days.


----------



## spurxiii

bhazard said:


> I have the Geek Pulse Xfi +LPS on the way. I think I'll be good in the DAC/amp dept. for awhile




Ooooh nice. Yeah sit back and enjoy it. Once my Master 7 comes I think that's end game for a while and just enjoy. I would've dropped over $5k on a can, an amp and a DAC in 1 month. I can't really uograde from there unless it's a STAX


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Any info on the HZSOUND brand? Do they have an official site or is it another DIY brand?


----------



## rontant

My Hzsound Hz-ep001 from LMUE is on the way.


----------



## Exesteils

rontant said:


> My Hzsound Hz-ep001 from LMUE is on the way.


----------



## mebaali

exesteils said:


> Anyone's tracking number from the seller for the KZ LPS working? My package was sent out last week but it's still not showing up on the site


 

 I too have placed an order for the same (5 days ago) and got a tracking ID which does not seems to be working. Just messaged the seller
 to update me on the status of my order.


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> I find my Tenore similar to my Havi B3 p1 neither dark nor bright, rather completely neutral. I agree that the Ostry are brighter though.


 
 That's exactly how I feel about my pair as well.


----------



## fnkcow

encoreac said:


> I find my Tenore similar to my Havi B3 p1 neither dark nor bright, rather completely neutral. I agree that the Ostry are brighter though.


 
  


peter123 said:


> That's exactly how I feel about my pair as well.


 
  
 Agreed. I find that dark sounding phones are not for me. Tenore is not one of them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

That's the beauty of the Tenore, 20 different mystery signatures in one IEM.

 Think I'll stick with my Havi.


----------



## robakri

Brought my takstar pro 80s to work and they received much awe 
  
 A coworker wants to get them, I've already asked in the takstar thread but then I thought you guys are much more experienced in buying from china.
  
 Does this seller wave any red flags? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-Top-level-Hifi-Takstar-Pro80-Closed-Dynamic-stereo-monitoring-headphone-DJ-monitor-headset-straight-cable/2036425604.html
  
 He ships without the case which I think is just a smart way to keep the costs down.


----------



## Exesteils

I would buy them from ebay from a more reputable source. Most of them have free shipping and comes with the whole package.

Like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Takstar-Pro80-Monitoring-Headphones-DJ-Style-Pro-Studio-Headphone-/251672655501?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a98dbf68d


----------



## robakri

Thanks mate, welp, seems he wasn't willing to wait much and ordered a pair. He can probably still cancel but I'm not sure he will do it unless it will be shipping from mainland china. Got anything that is more reputable and ships from mainland china (not hong kong). 
  
 So this might be more legit ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Takstar-HI-FI-Headphone-Pro-80-x-DJ-Professional-Monitoring-Headset-Headphone-/281453733222?pt=US_Headphones&var=&hash=item4187f32566


----------



## Exesteils

That's ok too but doesn't come with the case.

This one gives the option of buying it with out without the case: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Takstar-HI-FI-Headphone-Pro-80-Headset-DJ-Professional-Monitoring-Earphone-cool/171368047359?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D0b9d4be18ea3437da37eee8d9d1ae62e%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20131003132420%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D131164967124&rt=nc


Maybe your friend would like it. And I do recommend having a place to keep the headphones themselves safe.


----------



## peter123

h20fidelity said:


> That's the beauty of the Tenore, 20 different mystery signatures in one IEM.
> 
> Think I'll stick with my Havi.


 
 LOL, spot on


----------



## encoreAC

h20fidelity said:


> That's the beauty of the Tenore, 20 different mystery signatures in one IEM.
> 
> Think I'll stick with my Havi.


 
  
 I use both, the Tenore sound great even without an amp and have better isolation and seal for me.
 Funny thing is that I came to love my pair of Tenore only recently after almost 5 months of constant listening. I wasn't impressed by them at all he first few months, but kept using them because of their excellent comfortability and mobility. Somehow without me knowing they turned into something amazing for me. Really weird lol.
  
 I like them as much as I like the Havi now.


----------



## bhazard

vlenbo said:


> you and encore have to realize that the tenores do have a batch production problem.
> 
> 
> No tenore will sound the same. Some have more bass than others, and likewise the treble.




I got one of the overly bassy tenores. Was not impressed at all.


----------



## robakri

exesteils said:


> That's ok too but doesn't come with the case.
> 
> This one gives the option of buying it with out without the case:
> 
> ...


 
 Thx a lot for the help! This one does look more legit with that feedback.


----------



## Inszy

Fiio X1 + Havi B3 + metal music = a lot of fun 
 I don't admire the Havi as some people here, but in this combination, they give just a lot of joy from listening.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I bit on the hz phones on Penonaudio. 

Idk, but something tells me these are going to be good.


----------



## cjs001

hisoundfi said:


> I bit on the hz phones on Penonaudio.
> 
> Idk, but something tells me these are going to be good.


 
 Going with that ear-gut feeling?


----------



## Hisoundfi

cjs001 said:


> Going with that ear-gut feeling? :basshead:


Word...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Got my pair of Somic MH415 finally. Thank you Penon Audio for yet another flawless delivery. Curse you Canada Post for pointlessly holding them in Mississauga for five days, lol.
  
 I've only had them two days, but so far they are pretty nice. I have around 10 hours of play time, not on the burn-station. They are fairly bass-light with a signature akin to the Sony XBA-2, albeit with a slightly more mid-focus and a bit less sparkle in the treble. I really like them so far for late ninety's-early 2000's electronic, like Infected Mushroom and The Crystal Method (Tweekend sounds awesome *drool*). Haven't tried them with rock yet, but I think they will shine with that.
  
 Build quality is pretty nice overall. The nozzle filters look to have been hastily stuffed in, but do not look like they will fall out anytime soon. The cable with the inline mic is very thick below the y-split, and uncomfortably slender above. It feels durable enough, but only time will tell. The "audiophile" cable reminds me of a matte version of the one on the NarMoo S1/Fidue a31s; ie. really nice. The strain reliefs are negligible, but unlike with the VSD3 the cable is stiff enough to support itself. I have little doubt these cables will last a good while. Anyone know if these run stock MCX connectors?
  
 I read in the initial impressions that people were having comfort issues due to the 'memory tubing' (that seemingly has no memory). If you have some, install some ear guides (I used those from the Fidue a31s) then leave them on a heating vent overnight. As you can see in the above images, they more-or-less hold their shape. Woot. Comfort issues mostly resolved, as I still have minor issues when wearing a hat and glasses at the same time...meh.
  
 The included ear tips are nice. All double-flange, and of a much softer material then the ones provided with the VSD3. For me that led to a better seal. As seen in the pictures I prefer stock Sony single flange tips, as I do with the VSD3.
  
 You might have noticed quite a few VSD3 references. That's because they sell within about 5 USD of each other,I've got both, and while my experience with the MH415 is pretty limited at this time, they both have their merits. When I post my final impressions in about a week or so, I'll post some more relevant comparisons.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

They look like generic Chinese knock-offs of a brand named "Sonic." Lol


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Got my pair of Somic MH415 finally. Thank you Penon Audio for yet another flawless delivery. Curse you Canada Post for pointlessly holding them in Mississauga for five days, lol.
> 
> I've only had them two days, but so far they are pretty nice. I have around 10 hours of play time, not on the burn-station. They are fairly bass-light with a signature akin to the Sony XBA-2, albeit with a slightly more mid-focus and a bit less sparkle in the treble. I really like them so far for late ninety's-early 2000's electronic, like Infected Mushroom and The Crystal Method (Tweekend sounds awesome *drool*). Haven't tried them with rock yet, but I think they will shine with that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like the idea that they're bass-light. Nice review.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So to go along with the QC issues of my ZA Doppio, I got a loose connection with my T1e at the jack. You have no idea how pissed off I am. I've had the TTPOD less than two months and already I got wiring issues? Lame. My Pistons haven't given me any issues after a year. So this leaves me with my B3 and my Tenore as the only IEMs I've got that don't have tape on them (new RE-300 in the mail resent). I think it's time to buy the VSonic VSD3 with that removable cable.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

houseofdoom said:


> So to go along with the QC issues of my ZA Doppio, I got a loose connection with my T1e at the jack. You have no idea how pissed off I am. I've had the TTPOD less than two months and already I got wiring issues? Lame. My Pistons haven't given me any issues after a year. So this leaves me with my B3 and my Tenore as the only IEMs I've got that don't have tape on them (new RE-300 in the mail resent). I think it's time to buy the VSonic VSD3 with that removable cable.




Maybe you should invest in some headphones from a higher tier or a western brand. I too am an Asian IEM aficionado, but even I have to admit that their build quality is not on par with western brands. Even if I'm wrong in this regard, dealing with customer service is generally much easier with western companies. No ticketing systems and no emails (mostly); a quick phone call would be enough to get you a replacement. If you insist on continuing to only indulge in Asian IEMs, try to stick to brands that are little more reputable, like Fidue or Dunu.


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> Maybe you should invest in some headphones from a higher tier or a western brand. I too am an Asian IEM aficionado, but even I have to admit that their build quality is not on par with western brands. Even if I'm wrong in this regard, dealing with customer service is generally much easier with western companies. No ticketing systems and no emails (mostly); a quick phone call would be enough to get you a replacement. If you insist on continuing to only indulge in Asian IEMs, try to stick to brands that are little more reputable, like Fidue or Dunu.


 
 The build quality are generally quite good if not on par with most western brands for anything above a certain price range (usually above 50USD). And if it's below a certain price point, worst case scenario? Get a new pair.  I've seen replacement ear tip set that cost more than a brand new pair of cheap Asian in-ears. Also dealing with Western companies is easier only if you live in convenient locations. Try getting that done if you live out of the way... half of the western brand don't even ship here.
  
 Also despite paying a good deal more, and build quality appearing better than asian brands, western brand headphones are still prone to failures anyway. I know quite a few people with Sennheisers and Beats, even a pair of Razor that failed right after their warranty expired, while that's hardly a good representation but failures do occur.
  
 So yeah if you can get easy access to customer service on a particular brand then good on ya. Go for it. But if you can't then a cheaper, easily replaceable alternative is the way to go.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> The build quality are generally quite good if not on par with most western brands for anything above a certain price range (usually above 50USD). And if it's below a certain price point, worst case scenario? Get a new pair.  I've seen replacement ear tip set that cost more than a brand new pair of cheap Asian in-ears. Also dealing with Western companies is easier only if you live in convenient locations. Try getting that done if you live out of the way... half of the western brand don't even ship here.
> 
> Also despite paying a good deal more, and build quality appearing better than asian brands, western brand headphones are still prone to failures anyway. I know quite a few people with Sennheisers and Beats, even a pair of Razor that failed right after their warranty expired, but that's hardly a good representation but failures do occur.
> 
> So yeah if you can get easy access to customer service on a particular brand then good on ya. Go for it. But if you can't then a cheaper, easily replaceable alternative is the way to go.




I frankly do think western & other global brands generally have better QC. Of course it depends on the brand, but I think there's more pressure in western markets to produce quality items. That's not to say that Chinese companies can't produce products of quality, but Chinese electronic brands are seldom seen outside of China. Again, I'm not saying that China is incapable of producing quality goods. After all, most goods are produced in China. But manufacturers working for companies that have a global market are usually under less lenient regulations.


----------



## banjoanton

I've had the Xiaomi Pistons for almost a year now, and i'm very happy. However, i'm thinking about getting a better pair of headphones to a decent price. What would you guys recommend?
  
 For a long time i've been thinking about Havi B3. And i've been recently thinking about these aswell: 
  
*Ostry KC06*
*TTPOD T1-E*
*Hifiman RE-400 *
*Vivo XE-800*
  
 Which one would you guys recommend to me in terms of music quality? Which one should I upgrade to? Or is anyone of them worth upgrading to from the Pistons?
 I can also mention that I don't use any special music player or such, just my android phone. (Which by the also is produced by Xiaomi)
  
 Thanks for the help!!


----------



## ozkan

banjoanton said:


> I've had the Xiaomi Pistons for almost a year now, and i'm very happy. However, i'm thinking about getting a better pair of headphones to a decent price. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> For a long time i've been thinking about Havi B3. And i've been recently thinking about these aswell:
> 
> ...


 
  
 All of them are clear upgrades to Pistons but it depends on which kind of a sound signature you prefer. If you don't have or plan to buy an amp, you can skip B3 since they need power.


----------



## Hisoundfi

"Good morning head-fi community suggested items..."


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> "Good morning head-fi community suggested items..."


 
 Whoa!! Sell all of them and buy HM-901 and Hiditon NT6 lol.


----------



## ozkan

Once upon a time my pc table


----------



## Shawn71

banjoanton said:


> I've had the Xiaomi Pistons for almost a year now, and i'm very happy. However, i'm thinking about getting a better pair of headphones to a decent price. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> For a long time i've been thinking about Havi B3. And i've been recently thinking about these aswell:
> 
> ...




If you have older piston (piston1/gen1/ver1) piston 2/2.1 is an direct upgrade.....
And surpised to see your list missing VSD3/3S.....

And whats your budget? Coz re400 is ~$30-35 costlier than kc06,and kc06 is like ~$30 than T1-E....and like ozkan said,whats your sound preference?......


----------



## Hisoundfi

ozkan said:


> Whoa!! Sell all of them and buy HM-901 and Hiditon NT6 lol.


 
 The bin of iems is stacked 2-3 deep. It's getting to be too many iems for one set of ears. This doesn't even count the stuff I gifted the wife and son.
  
 I found iems I didn't even know I had for God's sake! It's time to get rid of SOME of this stuff!
  
 I was thinking about getting the Kaiser 10u. It's the universal model of the the Kaiser 10. Ten tuned Balanced Armatures all playing at the same time. DOPE. Either that or the JH13 or JH16.
  
 I'm thinking about building a end game rig after spending some time on the pictures of your portable rig thread.


----------



## Shawn71

ozkan said:


> Once upon a time my pc table




What you a sound recordist or news reporter?that sony pro voice recorder & 7506 make me think so.....you are more into earbuds?than iems or equally have them.....


----------



## spurxiii

hisoundfi said:


> The bin of iems is stacked 2-3 deep. It's getting to be too many iems for one set of ears. This doesn't even count the stuff I gifted the wife and son.
> 
> I found iems I didn't even know I had for God's sake! It's time to get rid of SOME of this stuff!
> 
> ...


 
 lol looks like over $5k of gear dude geez. Spend more at the start save more in the end lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

banjoanton said:


> I've had the Xiaomi Pistons for almost a year now, and i'm very happy. However, i'm thinking about getting a better pair of headphones to a decent price. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> For a long time i've been thinking about Havi B3. And i've been recently thinking about these aswell:
> 
> ...


 

 These are only suggestions to check out. It's not gospel.
  
 If your budget is 30 usd and under, check out the KZ thread. Sony MH1C and adapter can be purchased quite often for under 25 usd.
  
 If your budget is 75 usd or under, Get the KC06A, Vsonic VSD3 or VSD3S, The TTPOD T1E (and a $35-$40 amp like Topping NX1 or SMSL model). VIVO XE800 is good too.
  
 If your budget is 125 usd or under, Get the GR07BE, Sidy DGS100, HAVI B3 pro I (and a amplifier like the ones mentions with T1E) 
  
 If there is no budget you are probably on the wrong thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope this helps


----------



## Hisoundfi

spurxiii said:


> lol looks like over $5k of gear dude geez. Spend more at the start save more in the end lol


 
 Honestly it's fun to have "heard it all" or at least a vast majority of them. Now I'm getting free stuff on top of the stuff I'm already ordering so you'll never hear me on here complaining lol. If this is really a hobby that you enjoy (hunting and sampling budget gear that competes with the big dogs), it's very rewarding in the sense that you come across good stuff, and at the end of the day are left with a better ear having listened to a variety of gear. 
  
 And I'll say also, of all the over ears you see in that picture, my favorite is the Superlux HD668 EVO, AFTER the mod was done. They sounded like Schiit beforehand. They now outperform my ATH-M50 considerably.
  
 I'm still holding out on getting the PRO80 due to the fact my impulses forced me to get many of the new KZ stuff, including the KZ LPS.
  
 And so the cycle continues... LOL


----------



## spurxiii

hisoundfi said:


> Honestly it's fun to have "heard it all" or at least a vast majority of them. Now I'm getting free stuff on top of the stuff I'm already ordering so you'll never hear me on here complaining lol. If this is really a hobby that you enjoy (hunting and sampling budget gear that competes with the big dogs), it's very rewarding in the sense that you come across good stuff, and at the end of the day are left with a better ear having listened to a variety of gear.
> 
> And I'll say also, of all the over ears you see in that picture, my favorite is the Superlux HD668 EVO, AFTER the mod was done. They sounded like Schiit beforehand. They now outperform my ATH-M50 considerably.
> 
> ...


 
 We've all got different journeys ahead of us in this hobby. I'd never thought I'd own a HD800 and a TOTL amp but I now can see myself with a STAX SR009 or something in that league and a WES. And it all started because my Mrs broke my UE600 and I came on headfi to research a replacement in May 2013. Now to enjoy the music


----------



## banjoanton

hisoundfi said:


> These are only suggestions to check out. It's not gospel.
> 
> If your budget is 30 usd and under, check out the KZ thread. Sony MH1C and adapter can be purchased quite often for under 25 usd.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, thank very much for the help!!
  
 Well yeah, there is a budget, so I could possible eliminate all products over the 100$ mark. The most interesting are the KC06 and the T1E due to their price. I am using the headphones much when walking and such, so I would appreciate a good example without an amplifier. 
  
 When I've done my own research I found the the two headphones mentioned above rather interesting, and also the Havi, but I've read in several reviews that amp is almost obligatory for a good sound experience. So my questions remains like this: 
 Which headphones are worth upgrading to, from my pistons, without an amplifier? 
  
 But anyway, thank you very much for all the information, It really helped me a lot!


----------



## Shawn71

MP4N has the buy one get another M5 free for $34.50..... w/free ww shipping. 

http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-m5-iem-earphone-black


----------



## cjs001

shawn71 said:


> MP4N has the buy one get another M5 free for $34.50.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nooooo! So tempted to buy them now  though there are complaints of build quality
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/635994/review-brainwavz-m5-maximum-energy


----------



## Ira Delphic

hisoundfi said:


> These are only suggestions to check out. It's not gospel.
> 
> *If your budget is 30 usd and under*, check out the KZ thread. Sony MH1C and adapter can be purchased quite often for under 25 usd.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd go for Xaomi Piston 2.1 for $25. I think those KZ's are sketchy. Waiting for KZ ES to arrive but not expecting much.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Honestly it's fun to have "heard it all" or at least a vast majority of them. Now I'm getting free stuff on top of the stuff I'm already ordering so you'll never hear me on here complaining lol. If this is really a hobby that you enjoy (hunting and sampling budget gear that competes with the big dogs), it's very rewarding in the sense that you come across good stuff, and at the end of the day are left with a better ear having listened to a variety of gear.
> 
> And I'll say also, of all the over ears you see in that picture, my favorite is the Superlux HD668 EVO, AFTER the mod was done. They sounded like Schiit beforehand. They now outperform my ATH-M50 considerably.
> 
> ...


 
 which mod have you done?
 changed the earpads?


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> which mod have you done?
> changed the earpads?


There's two layers of fabric laying over the drivers. One is a fabric overlay that is for comfort purposes. It lays behind the ear pads and is easily removed or even falls out. 

Underneath the fabric comfort overlay I just described, there is a very thick layer of felt that has been glued directly over the driver. Why they would completely cover the driver, I honestly have no idea what they were trying to accomplish aside from making them sound muffled and dull. 

I simply and carefully took the ear pads and foam comfort overlay off, and then (as not to harm the drivers) peeled the felt material off all in one piece, then put the velour pads and comfort overlay back on the cups. The result? It's louder, more transparent, more detailed, more extended, and the bass is more forward and has less bleed. It honestly sounds better in every way as compared to how they came from the manufacturer.


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> Nooooo! So tempted to buy them now  though there are complaints of build quality
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/635994/review-brainwavz-m5-maximum-energy




I have a pair being used little over a year now and all I cld think of little drawback/con is the microphonics........

And the case we get are worth $6 each....so less $12 for 2 cases from 2 pairs,remaining $22.xx are being spent on for the iems themselves,12 pairs of silicon tips (3 pairs wide & narrow bores each) and 2 pairs of comply foam tips.......


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> I like the idea that they're bass-light. Nice review.




Thanks! They still have adequate bass, but nothing that would please a bass-head. There is not a lot of deep rumble to them, but it still sounds good.

*edit. yup...they are great for classic rock. Listening to 'White Rabbit' as I type.*


----------



## SymphonyX7

ira delphic said:


> I'd go for Xaomi Piston 2.1 for $25. I think those KZ's are sketchy. Waiting for KZ ES to arrive but not expecting much.


 
 EDSE > Pistons 2.1. They're too similar in terms of sound, but the KZ does sound better and they respond to equalizer changes MUCH better. The Pistons 2.1 are barely adjustable with an EQ. The Pistons 2.1 do nothing better, except provide a slightly wider soundstage. Unless you need a mic and inline volume controls, the EDSE are better. Cheaper too. And you get a much better cable and a balanced TRRS plug on the EDSE.


----------



## Ira Delphic

symphonyx7 said:


> EDSE > Pistons 2.1. They're too similar in terms of sound, but the KZ does sound better and they respond to equalizer changes MUCH better. The Pistons 2.1 are barely adjustable with an EQ. The Pistons 2.1 do nothing better, except provide a slightly wider soundstage. Unless you need a mic and inline volume controls, the EDSE are better. Cheaper too. And you get a much better cable and a balanced TRRS plug on the EDSE.


 
  
 If you live in the US, it takes a month to get KZ and a few days to get Pistons (from Amazon).  I'm satisfied with results using EQ - Android phone and Poweramp player EQ. My subjective opinion it does respond to equalizer.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> The bin of iems is stacked 2-3 deep. It's getting to be too many iems for one set of ears. This doesn't even count the stuff I gifted the wife and son.
> 
> I found iems I didn't even know I had for God's sake! It's time to get rid of SOME of this stuff!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Consider the JA Audio Siren Roxannes. They are basically the ultimate basshead IEMs.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

hisoundfi said:


> "Good morning head-fi community suggested items..."


 
  
 The twist: The cases are all empty.


----------



## Hisoundfi

dinerenblanc said:


> The twist: The cases are all empty. :wink_face:


Lol, if that was the case I'd have a lot more money in my name...


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

waynes world said:


> Hey BluePhoenixHD, are you affiliated with this at all?:
> 
> http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/blue-phoenix-source-of-hope
> 
> If so, that is pretty amazing stuff imo.


 
 XD Nope, came up with my name because of the color Blue and I like Phoenix type of stuff.


twister6 said:


> Just noticed, Penon got HZSound HZ EP001, listed for $24.90:  http://penonaudio.com/HZSOUND-HZ-EP001


 
 Awesome! Was hoping they would get them in, I was planning on getting the Hifiman RE 300, so if these are any good, I'm always up for saving money.


----------



## spurxiii

I've found some tips (RE400 small double flange) that worked with the KZ-ES and they sound quite good with EDM. The sound is now more open, airy, the mid bass bloat is reduced and sub bass more present. Still v shaped but much more enjoyable


----------



## cjs001

I do wish they make more comfortable double flanges...


----------



## cjs001

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBA-1-Balanced-Armature-Headphones-1/dp/B006K55662
  
 So I'm surprised that it's being sold at $25.47 USD. Just wondering if they're legitimate.


----------



## peter123

cjs001 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBA-1-Balanced-Armature-Headphones-1/dp/B006K55662
> 
> So I'm surprised that it's being sold at $25.47 USD. Just wondering if they're legitimate.




I picked up my pair for about $30 shipped to Norway more than a year ago so could very well be legit. I find them to be pretty outdated though but YMMV.

Edit: almost worth it just for the tips actually


----------



## Netforce

cjs001 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBA-1-Balanced-Armature-Headphones-1/dp/B006K55662
> 
> So I'm surprised that it's being sold at $25.47 USD. Just wondering if they're legitimate.



Most likely they are legit, but in all honesty they don't sound that good. Think they measure well but really save your money as they are super forgettable.


----------



## spurxiii

My now gifted XBA3s were $50aud so $26 for an XBA1 isn't that odd


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Before I begin, I want to thank HiFiMan customer service and Yu to be specific. Once they contacted me, he was quick to send me a new pair of RE-300 in two days, after the other got "lost in the mail." Great CS, guys. 

So the RE-300 comes in a rather subdued plastic box, but it was easy to open and was quite aesthetically pleasing. Inside we had the really nice looking RE-300, a shirt clip, replacement filters, and a couple non descript tips. 

The cable is thick, but very malleable. Great strain relief (TTPOD T1e can learn from this) at the jack. The mic is out of the way, and not intrusive. I don't use mics, so I don't care about usability or clarity, so that's for someone else to review. 

Now with about 5 hours of burn in, this is practically out of the box, with the exception of the 5 hours on the burn in station. I used my X1, IPhone 6, and my Rockboxed Sansa Fuze. The tips are JVC spiral dots Large. 

The first detail that jumped out at me, and let me preface this by saying I've owned the RE-0, RE-Zero, RE-262, and RE-400 previously, so I'm well versed in the HiFiMan sound. That first detail? BASS!!! The RE-300 has a bass depth, thud, slam, and presence that no other RE model had. It's not even close. These are the most bass heavy RE IEMs ever produced. 
Now there is a trade off for this. The high end sparkle that was such a hit with the 0 and the 262 are long gone. What you get is a treble decay and timbre for reminiscent of the ZERO or 400. The treble is smooth. Baby butt smooth. I had to pull out my Tenore, as the treble seemed so familiar to me, and sure as rain is wet, the HiFiMan tuning specialists have been paying attention to the hype the Zero Audio Tenore have been garnering on head-fi, because the highs are so similar to the Tenore, that I couldn't tell the difference between the two doing an a/b. The roll off, timbre, and decay are nearly identical. This might excite some, and turn off others who are looking for an Ostry or TTPOD bright IEM? These are the opposite of bright. 

The mids are where these are at. This is a midcentric IEM. Voices simply are presented as smooth as butter, with ZERO sibilance. Female voices soar. Male voices are strong and forward. The mid bass emphasis does seem like there could be slight bleed, but it more than likely is just my not being used to a HiFiMan product that's got copious amounts of bass. There just feels like a slight veil. Like the slight veil or warmth I get from my B3? The mids are detailed and resolving. The bass has a lot of speed, and guitars are forward and presented with power. This might be even greater, and imaging better, if the treble wasn't so smoothed out. This is a mid centric IEM with strong bass presence, with that now legendary RE clarity and layering, with characteristics that seem to lean towards a "hybrid" of the Tenore/Bassos and the Havi B3. I personally prefer these to the Tenore because of the bass. The mids and highs are similar, but the bass clinches it for the RE-300. Now let me say that the soundstage is wider on the Tenore, but not by too much. I would place the soundstage of the RE-300 as equal to the Pistons, but they crush the Pistons due to the 300 not having deeply recessed mids. On the contrary. They don't provide the detail, soundstage, or imaging of the B3, so the Havi win there, BUT the 300 don't require an amp to shine, and they fit better, are more comfortable, and have more QUALITY bass presence and quantity than the B3, so for a daily reacher, these would be superior to the B3. For fun listening with the detail to still do critical listening ON THE GO, the RE-300 are the new contender for kings of budget on the go. The housing is kinda reminiscent of the RE-262, only smaller and less invasive. These are as comfortable as the SHE3580 or CX300II. Comfort and great sound right out of the box, yo!! 

So what's got me even more excited is the possibility of the bass getting tighter, and the details and resolve getting even smoother and more present as they burn in for 24 hours, 50 hours, and 100 hours (yeah that's for you, mochill). As for in the now, these have just jumped ahead of my Tenore, Pistons, T1e, and Doppio for what will be my every day commute IEM. The Havi B3 still reign supreme as far as soundstage, detail, balance, and transparency, but these single dynamic driver IEMs don't require an amp, and have much better bass. For $49 bucks, you just can't go wrong. Light, aesthetically pleasing, great cord, and solid, fun sound. How can you GO WRONG? You can't. I recommend the RE-300 highly for your on the go music needs. Thanks HiFiMan. Well done.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBA-1-Balanced-Armature-Headphones-1/dp/B006K55662
> 
> So I'm surprised that it's being sold at $25.47 USD. Just wondering if they're legitimate.




These are terrible IMHO. My old Altec Lansing single BA were better than these.


----------



## peter123

Nice impressions @HouseOfDoom, glad you like them.

With Tenore like treble they're probably not my cup of tee but I do love good mids.......


----------



## cjs001

Okay lawl, was just wondering anyway, since I'm pretty sure I saw them being sold at $80 elsewhere. I think I'll still save up for a pair of RE-400 or RE-600 unless something better comes along.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Nice impressions @HouseOfDoom, glad you like them.
> 
> With Tenore like treble they're probably not my cup of tee but I do love good mids.......




Funny but I was thinking of you peter when I was listening, and the treble was so smooth, I figured you wouldn't like them? Now you might still want to give them a try, but they are a smooth treble IEM, so no brightness or sparkle presen, so you might pass too?

Oh and thank you!


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Funny but I was thinking of you peter when I was listening, and the treble was so smooth, I figured you wouldn't like them? Now you might still want to give them a try, but they are a smooth treble IEM, so no brightness or sparkle presen, so you might pass too?
> 
> Oh and thank you!




Yeah, the treble on the Tenores is probably my least favourite part of them although I do find them pretty nice in total. You're right I do prefer some sparkle in the highs


----------



## spurxiii

Oooo page 666


----------



## mochill

Nice impression on the re-300


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Let me say that if you are into listening to metal, the RE-300 are amazing for metal. Been listening to American Sharks and Slayer, and the power and synergy are wicked! I'm loving this.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> Nice impression on the re-300




Thanks mo'. I recommend you pick them up.


----------



## mochill

Are they as great as the gr07be


----------



## twister6

If you guys interested, I just posted a full review of Don Scorpio DP-H1 bluetooth wireless headset/receiver: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-don-scorpio-dp-h1-smart-bt-t2922800
  
 This little guy can be used with any pair of headphones, turning them wireless at relatively minimum loss of sound quality which is quite impressive considering DP-H1 doesn't even support aptX code.


----------



## BigGearHunter

I realize it's a bit OTT, but has anyone participated in this 11-11 sales event coming up on AliExpress? I'm particularly intrigued by the "buy coupons" portion of the whole thing. Can anyone shed some light on how that has worked on the past?


----------



## RedJohn456

Guys this is why I Love penon audio. I wanted to buy the KZ edse and dt3 and vivo xe800 but don't want to deal with aliexpress. so I emailed penon and asked if they can get it for me. they got back to me in 10 minutes with pics of the kz iems confirming if those are the correct ones. 

then another email 10 minutes later with prices for all three iems and shipping options. wow! plus we get their warranty! now thats what you call customer service. I think I will just get all my headphones from them from now on


----------



## RedJohn456

Sorry double post


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> Are they as great as the gr07be




I don't know. I never liked the fit of the GR07 or the peaky highs. I'd say the GR07 has better imaging, instrument separation and lushness, but not as fun and not as good a bass.


----------



## Gandroid

redjohn456 said:


> Guys this is why I Love penon audio. I wanted to buy the KZ edse and dt3 and vivo xe800 but don't want to deal with aliexpress. so I emailed penon and asked if they can get it for me. they got back to me in 10 minutes with pics of the kz iems confirming if those are the correct ones.
> 
> then another email 10 minutes later with prices for all three iems and shipping options. wow! plus we get their warranty! now thats what you call customer service. I think I will just get all my headphones from them from now on


 
  
 WOW. that's great news.


----------



## Exesteils

RedJohn456 How much was the XE800?


----------



## RedJohn456

exesteils said:


> RedJohn456 How much was the XE800?




Around 95. again you can get a better price if you get a bunch of things from at once. I got a great deal when buying both the havi pro 1 and vsd3 with expedited shipping. 

from what I hear the cable is a weak point on the vivo so with any problems I would rather deal with them than mistertao or other agents.


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> RedJohn456 How much was the XE800?




Yes,was about to shoot that query......and how much for other KZ iems offered by PA?....


----------



## RedJohn456

exesteils said:


> RedJohn456 How much was the XE800?




got a better offer from them at 85. 
kz iems were 11 and 29 for edse and ed3.


----------



## RedJohn456

double post sorry


----------



## Shawn71

redjohn456 said:


> got a better offer from them at 85.
> kz iems were 11 and 29 for edse and ed3.




ok....but is xe800 still worth that price than gr07CE's?......


----------



## RedJohn456

shawn71 said:


> ok....but is xe800 still worth that price than gr07CE's?......




no idea mate sorry, haven't heard either one yet. maybe someone who owns both can chime in?


----------



## Exesteils

That's a really great price considering shipping and warranty. Will definitely buy from them again when I need to do some Xmas shopping.

Remember to grab the Penon IEMs while you're at it(if yiu haven't got them yet)


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> That's a really great price considering shipping and warranty. Will definitely buy from them again when I need to do some Xmas shopping.
> 
> Remember to grab the Penon IEMs while you're at it(if yiu haven't got them yet)


 
 Who knows, maybe they'll reduce the cost to $60 near christmas time.


----------



## Exesteils

If I buy about $200 worth of merch from them, maybe.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> If I buy about *$200* worth of merch from them, maybe.


 

  
 Worth it! 
  
 At least the havi B6, the potential Sidy DGS200, and one more in-ear. Or they'd probably send you a free vivo after purchasing these in-ears combined. :O
  
 Anywho, that was a nice post, you guys are awesome. Hope to read more delicious discoveries behind the wall of china.
  
@bhazard
  
 Seems that the bassos may have been a better choice for you instead. :/
  
 I hope zero audio fixes this problem eventually. As in soon, since I almost went and bought a tenore before the production issues.


----------



## Shawn71

vlenbo said:


> Who knows, maybe they'll reduce the cost to $60 near christmas time.




I think it may go down further....


----------



## Shawn71

redjohn456 said:


> no idea mate sorry, haven't heard either one yet. maybe someone who owns both can chime in?




yeah sure.....I thought you had some glimpse on xe800.....think bhazard and mo did a brief comparo with gr07,so you might want to take a look @......I feel one thing in common, is the rotating nozzle......


----------



## RedJohn456

shawn71 said:


> yeah sure.....I thought you had some glimpse on xe800.....think bhazard and mo did a brief comparo with gr07,so you might want to take a look @......I feel one thing in common, is the rotating nozzle......




nope no experience, just going where the hype leads me


----------



## RedJohn456

exesteils said:


> That's a really great price considering shipping and warranty. Will definitely buy from them again when I need to do some Xmas shopping.
> 
> Remember to grab the Penon IEMs while you're at it(if yiu haven't got them yet)




Yeah it seems like a good deal. also is it worth getting the penon iems? what's the verdict on those?


----------



## nmatheis

meh


----------



## vlenbo

shawn71 said:


> I think it may go down further....


 
 Then even I want it, since the $50 deal they had turned me crazy.


----------



## Shawn71

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah it seems like a good deal. also is it worth getting the penon iems? what's the verdict on those?




well you wld get a penon IEM for $9.99.....not if bought along with just accessories but IEM,amp etc......


----------



## RedJohn456

shawn71 said:


> I think it may go down further....




how so? hook a brotha up yo lol


----------



## Shawn71

vlenbo said:


> Then even I want it, since the $50 deal they had turned me crazy.




yep,you got it....me just waiting for another rock bottom price...


----------



## Exesteils

I don't need more IEMs..... I need the Phillips X2...... I don't need more IEMs..... I need the Phillips X2...... I don't need more IEMs..... I need the Phillips X2!


----------



## RedJohn456

Hmm I actually didn't realize that the xe800 is listed on penon officially. when did they add that?


----------



## RedJohn456

how would you guys rank piston 2.0, kz edse and kzed3? 

im thinking of getting the EDSE and eithet piston 2.0 or ed3


----------



## spurxiii

Pistons>KZES>>KZED


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> I don't need more IEMs..... I need the Phillips X2...... I don't need more IEMs..... I need the Phillips X2...... I don't need more IEMs..... I need the Phillips X2!




Hey, that's my mantra


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> Hey, that's my mantra




You looking at the X2s too? They do sound like something I would enjoy.... A lot.


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> You looking at the X2s too? They do sound like something I would enjoy.... A lot.




Yep, I feel the same way. They're available here now I'm just waiting for money to fall down on me and prices to drop


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> Yep, I feel the same way. They're available here now I'm just *waiting for money to fall down* on me and prices to drop




That sounds very handy, where can I get a money airdrop subscription? 

In all seriousness, I'll get a chance to (re)try the Z7 extensively this weekend, and if it doesn't live up to my expectations for the $699 pricetag then my next purchase will probably be the X2.


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> That sounds very handy, where can I get a money airdrop subscription?
> 
> In all seriousness, I'll get a chance to (re)try the Z7 extensively this weekend, and if it doesn't live up to my expectations for the $699 pricetag then my next purchase will probably be the X2.




Lol, I'm sorry but I'm not allowed to share that information 

Let me know what you decide, I'd be very interested in you experience with the X2 if you do get them.


----------



## SymphonyX7

redjohn456 said:


> how would you guys rank piston 2.0, kz edse and kzed3?
> 
> im thinking of getting the EDSE and eithet piston 2.0 or ed3


 
 ES > EDSE > Pistons 2.1.

 The EDSE is a better comparison to the Pistons 2.1 though because of their similar sound. EDSE > Pistons 2.1. Better at everything except soundstage. Better with an equalizer. Better cables. Better plug. Better price. 
  
 I don't have an ED3.


----------



## fnkcow

twister6 said:


> If you guys interested, I just posted a full review of Don Scorpio DP-H1 bluetooth wireless headset/receiver: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-don-scorpio-dp-h1-smart-bt-t2922800
> 
> This little guy can be used with any pair of headphones, turning them wireless at relatively minimum loss of sound quality which is quite impressive considering DP-H1 doesn't even support aptX code.


 
 Interesting! Reasonable pricing too!
 Thanks for the review


----------



## Ira Delphic

symphonyx7 said:


> ES > EDSE > Pistons 2.1.
> 
> The EDSE is a better comparison to the Pistons 2.1 though because of their similar sound. EDSE > Pistons 2.1. Better at everything except soundstage. Better with an equalizer. Better cables. Better plug. Better price.
> 
> I don't have an ED3.


 
  
 Coke>Pepsi>Dr. Pepper.
  
 Coke has superior effervescence, and is the best cola for sugar heads. Also, on the fizzy spectrum - it is way up there. Pepsi is more neutral in taste, which some may prefer. The problem Dr. Pepper is you can't add ice cubes without reducing the fizz. So if you like to add ice cubes, stay away from Dr. Pepper.
  
 I hope this helps you to make an informed decision.


----------



## Pastapipo

ira delphic said:


> Coke>Pepsi>Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Coke has superior effervescence, and is the best cola for sugar heads. Also, on the fizzy spectrum - it is way up there. Pepsi is more neutral in taste, which some may prefer. The problem Dr. Pepper is you can't add ice cubes without reducing the fizz. So if you like to add ice cubes, stay away from Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I hope this helps you to make an informed decision.


 
  
 Off-Topic:
 Please don't drink too much of that junk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, a lot of health issues would be solved if people knew what they are eating/drinking.
 Interesting documentary about sugar/cola: http://youtu.be/RoVlU7-ojM0
  
 On-Topic:
 I believe the TTPOD T1E made the Pistons obsolete. To my ears the TTPOD has a better controlled bass, a nice soundstage and above all; a present midrange.
 The highs of the piston on the other hand are a bit more detailed, but the practically absent midrange ruins that advantage.


----------



## Kamakahah

ira delphic said:


> Coke>Pepsi>Dr. Pepper.




Blasphemy!


----------



## Ira Delphic

pastapipo said:


> Off-Topic:
> Please don't drink too much of that junk
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries I don't touch soda! I actually have TTPOD T1E on order from a certain site I can't mention. Got for a very good price. I agree the Pistons aren't perfect but like a McDonalds Big Mac - it has some good things.  A Big Mac has fat, salt and sugar. The Piston has lots of  bass, highs and some mid range, but maybe not in ideal proportions. Those controls for Android are still compelling. I also don't touch fastfood. Except maybe Taco Bell when on a road trip


----------



## SymphonyX7

ira delphic said:


> Coke>Pepsi>Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Coke has superior effervescence, and is the best cola for sugar heads. Also, on the fizzy spectrum - it is way up there. Pepsi is more neutral in taste, which some may prefer. The problem Dr. Pepper is you can't add ice cubes without reducing the fizz. So if you like to add ice cubes, stay away from Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I hope this helps you to make an informed decision.


 
 I see where your retort is going. But I'm trying actually to be as objective as possible. Not everyone has studio grade mics and an oscilloscope.

 Anyway, I still standby the EDSE over the Pistons 2.1. Aside from being practically a better version of the same thing in terms of sound, you get arguably superior cables AND a balanced TRRS plug (!) on the EDSE. And on the equalizer, adding anything above 4 or 5 dB to a frequency introduces unwanted noise or distortion on the Pistons 2.1. That doesn't happen on the EDSE, which makes it very flexible when playing around with the equalizer. Others who also own the EDSE and Pistons 2.1 can attest to both having very similar sound, so the EDSE does have clear advantages. Did I miss something? Well, aside from the EDSE being under $10 while the Pistons 2.1 are $15. Yes, they're just $15 in countries where Xiaomi sells directly. I pity the people who pay $25 for them. Might as well plop an additional $11 on that $25 for a TTPod T1E instead of a Pistons 2.1.


----------



## Ira Delphic

ira delphic said:


> Coke>Pepsi>Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Coke has superior effervescence, and is the best cola for sugar heads. Also, on the fizzy spectrum - it is way up there. Pepsi is more neutral in taste, which some may prefer. The problem Dr. Pepper is you can't add ice cubes without reducing the fizz. So if you like to add ice cubes, stay away from Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I hope this helps you to make an informed decision.


 
 Update. Shortly after I posted this I got a small package - US Mail. The mailman said I got something from China(!), as if something nefarious was going on! I received the KZ ES from AliExpress - the seller wasn't KZ store and the price was $8.70 including shipping.  *I took some photos* - http://imgur.com/a/gLrSk
 The delivery time to the North East USA was 16 days.
  
 The box, described in this thread as "WWII style" didn't bother me. I'm not interested in spending money on a box (One thing I dislike about V-Moda btw). After opening and taking out the ES I noticed these things are heavy, substantial, and the cord is thick. The ear tips (three sets - s, m & l) look like  Sony Hybrids. They are also comfortable, but I need more time to know for certain.  I listened to a  Bonnie Price Billy album (played on LG G3, no amp) - "wolfroy goes to town." I am totally blown away by the sound quality. The recording was made I believe with analog tape and the high end hiss is there in the background. Bass tight, not too much, and the acoustic guitar sounds like an actual instrument and not a plastic-y, electronic sound. All this for less than $9? Yikes! I didn't compare to the Pistons (will in the next few days) but I am impressed with what I heard - with this one sample album.


----------



## ZapX629

LMUE is having a great sale on some VSonic and DUNU right now. GR07 CE under $80 and BE for under $110. DN1000 is $175.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

zapx629 said:


> LMUE is having a great sale on some VSonic and DUNU right now. GR07 CE under $80 and BE for under $110. DN1000 is $175.




Not really that much of a discount.


----------



## ZapX629

Well, I consider 20 bucks a pretty nice reduction. I'm just passing it along in case anyone is eyeballing at these.


----------



## peter123

zapx629 said:


> Well, I consider 20 bucks a pretty nice reduction. I'm just passing it along in case anyone is eyeballing at these.




I agree, 20% off these vsonic offerings is rare. Great deal if you ask me


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> I agree, 20% off these vsonic offerings is rare. Great deal if you ask me


 

 Yeah, they also have a 17% discount code coupon for everything other than sales or VSD3 or VSD1. Since my VSD1 just crapped out (still works, but the shell broke) I was thinking about finally jumping into the Havi waters since I could get the B3 for around $50.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Thanks! They still have adequate bass, but nothing that would please a bass-head. There is not a lot of deep rumble to them, but it still sounds good.
> 
> *edit. yup...they are great for classic rock. Listening to 'White Rabbit' as I type.*


 
  
 Great! Good to hear!
  
 I'm kind of getting tired of my X3 from moxpad. With bloated bass and dull sounding mids they just sound tiring after a while. They're just not enjoyable at all, though they carry detachable cables which is the only plus. I tried swapping so many different tips, but it's just not doing it for me. That's why the ones you reviewed sounds more interesting to me.
  
 .....Might jump on a pair later on.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Sorry but the TTPOD T1e has lost my support. Very disappointing that a short developed in the jack, but when you look at the horrible way it's connected there, should have put my own strain relief there earlier, but the point is I shouldn't have had to begin with. Less than two months and they are rendered useless? No thanks. 

On the bright side, the HiFiMan RE-300, after 24 hours of burn in, are so awesome! The bass is so refined, well rounded, and strong, and those mids!! Baby smooth and lush! Loving these, with incredible comfort and isolation. 

Oh I ordered the Narmoo S1, and I it arrives tomorrow! Hope they can at least sound as good as the T1e. That and the never ending wait for my KZ PE. Then I think I'm gonna step up into JVC FX850 type territory?


----------



## BigGearHunter

ira delphic said:


> Update. Shortly after I posted this I got a small package - US Mail. The mailman said I got something from China(!), as if something nefarious was going on! I received the KZ ES from AliExpress - the seller wasn't KZ store and the price was $8.70 including shipping.  *I took some photos* - http://imgur.com/a/gLrSk
> The delivery time to the North East USA was 16 days.
> 
> The box, described in this thread as "WWII style" didn't bother me. I'm not interested in spending money on a box (One thing I dislike about V-Moda btw). After opening and taking out the ES I noticed these things are heavy, substantial, and the cord is thick. The ear tips (three sets - s, m & l) look like  Sony Hybrids. They are also comfortable, but I need more time to know for certain.  I listened to a  Bonnie Price Billy album (played on LG G3, no amp) - "wolfroy goes to town." I am totally blown away by the sound quality. The recording was made I believe with analog tape and the high end hiss is there in the background. Bass tight, not too much, and the acoustic guitar sounds like an actual instrument and not a plastic-y, electronic sound. All this for less than $9? Yikes! I didn't compare to the Pistons (will in the next few days) but I am impressed with what I heard - with this one sample album.


 

 Lovely photos, great impressions. Keep us posted as you spend more time with your IEMs, please


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Sorry but the TTPOD T1e has lost my support. Very disappointing that a short developed in the jack, but when you look at the horrible way it's connected there, should have put my own strain relief there earlier, but the point is I shouldn't have had to begin with. Less than two months and they are rendered useless? No thanks.
> 
> On the bright side, the HiFiMan RE-300, after 24 hours of burn in, are so awesome! The bass is so refined, well rounded, and strong, and those mids!! Baby smooth and lush! Loving these, with incredible comfort and isolation.
> 
> Oh I ordered the Narmoo S1, and I it arrives tomorrow! Hope they can at least sound as good as the T1e. That and the never ending wait for my KZ PE. Then I think I'm gonna step up into JVC FX850 type territory?




Sorry to hear about your problems with the T1E. Just a heads up: the S1 doesn't sound anything like the T1E. They're much more darker sounding.


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> On the bright side, the HiFiMan RE-300, after 24 hours of burn in, are so awesome! The bass is so refined, well rounded, and strong, and those mids!! Baby smooth and lush! Loving these, with incredible comfort and isolation.


 
  
 Finally! A Hifiman with strong bass. I'm seriously considering these for 50$. I hope you won't mind a few questions.
How is the build quality? They are meant to be a headset after all.
Is the treble smooth?
What would you say the sound sig is? (Balanced, V, U, L)
Are the nozzles long enough for a deep fit?
Any drawbacks?
  
Thanks 
  
 Edit : Just found your impressions higher up in the thread. Do let us know if they improve further with burn in. Thanks.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> Sorry but the TTPOD T1e has lost my support. Very disappointing that a short developed in the jack, but when you look at the horrible way it's connected there, should have put my own strain relief there earlier, but the point is I shouldn't have had to begin with. Less than two months and they are rendered useless? No thanks.
> 
> On the bright side, the HiFiMan RE-300, after 24 hours of burn in, are so awesome! The bass is so refined, well rounded, and strong, and those mids!! Baby smooth and lush! Loving these, with incredible comfort and isolation.
> 
> Oh I ordered the Narmoo S1, and I it arrives tomorrow! Hope they can at least sound as good as the T1e. That and the never ending wait for my KZ PE. Then I think I'm gonna step up into JVC FX850 type territory?


 
  
  How about the treble? If you have ever listened to RE0s, are they similar to them or more like the RE400s?


----------



## Arty McGhee

houseofdoom said:


> Sorry but the TTPOD T1e has lost my support. Very disappointing that a short developed in the jack, but when you look at the horrible way it's connected there, should have put my own strain relief there earlier, but the point is I shouldn't have had to begin with. Less than two months and they are rendered useless? No thanks.
> 
> On the bright side, the HiFiMan RE-300, after 24 hours of burn in, are so awesome! The bass is so refined, well rounded, and strong, and those mids!! Baby smooth and lush! Loving these, with incredible comfort and isolation.
> 
> Oh I ordered the Narmoo S1, and I it arrives tomorrow! Hope they can at least sound as good as the T1e. That and the never ending wait for my KZ PE. Then I think I'm gonna step up into JVC FX850 type territory?


 
 had the same problem with the ttpods
 easy enough to solder a new jack on there


----------



## altrunox

Anyone interested in trying it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-Arrival-Superlux-HD562-DJ-monitoring-headphones-surround-sound/32220648492.html


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> Anyone interested in trying it?
> 
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-Arrival-Superlux-HD562-DJ-monitoring-headphones-surround-sound/32220648492.html



Jeez superlux is awesome lol, I'll probably jump on a pair just not now with holiday season right around the corner.


----------



## snookes

zapx629 said:


> LMUE is having a great sale on some VSonic and DUNU right now. GR07 CE under $80 and BE for under $110. DN1000 is $175.


 
  
 Thank's for the info on the sale, I couldn't resist the offer so I just purchased the GR07 CE & BE for a total of £115, which included the 5% (£5.82) off code , means a total saving of £25. If these are an improvement over my VSD1S's, which I really like, I'll be very happy.


----------



## altrunox

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, they also have a 17% discount code coupon for everything other than sales or VSD3 or VSD1. Since my VSD1 just crapped out (still works, but the shell broke) I was thinking about finally jumping into the Havi waters since I could get the B3 for around $50.


 
  
 17% coupon?WHERE?!


----------



## Ira Delphic

snookes said:


> Thank's for the info on the sale, I couldn't resist the offer so I just purchased the GR07 CE & BE for a total of £115, which included the 5% (£5.82) off code , means a total saving of £25. If these are an improvement over my VSD1S's, which I really like, I'll be very happy.


 
  
 You're going to be very happy! I love the GR07 CE, and the BE's are also nice from what I've read. Interesting you got both.


----------



## ZapX629

snookes said:


> Thank's for the info on the sale, I couldn't resist the offer so I just purchased the GR07 CE & BE for a total of £115, which included the 5% (£5.82) off code , means a total saving of £25. If these are an improvement over my VSD1S's, which I really like, I'll be very happy.


 
 You'll be very happy. VERY happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





altrunox said:


> 17% coupon?WHERE?!


 
  
*seasons17 *is the code.


----------



## mochill

Instead of the jvc fx850, how about the jvc fx1200 or cardas a8 or aurisonics rockets asg2.5???


----------



## snookes

ira delphic said:


> You're going to be very happy! I love the GR07 CE, and the BE's are also nice from what I've read. Interesting you got both.


 
  
 I wasn't completely sure which version to buy as both have many favorable positives from users, so with the sale price also, I just decided to get both.
  


zapx629 said:


> You'll be very happy. VERY happy.


 
  
 I cant wait to hear them


----------



## Gandroid

zapx629 said:


> You'll be very happy. VERY happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can't apply that code to GR07...


----------



## ZapX629

Doesn't apply to sales or VSD3/VSD1.


----------



## Squalo

Hah, GR07CE at $65 would be something. 
  
 Too bad one has to shop quite a bit on lmue to get free shipping.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with the T1E. Just a heads up: the S1 doesn't sound anything like the T1E. They're much more darker sounding.




Darker? You just made me a happy man!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> How about the treble? If you have ever listened to RE0s, are they similar to them or more like the RE400s?




Treble is more like the RE-400. These are truly the first HiFiMan with prominent bass.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I had a pretty radical discovery this evening. The KZ DT3 sounds almost exactly the same as the Sidy DM3. If I couldn't see them I wouldn't be able to tell them apart. I even tried switching sources and they still sounded identical.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

getclikinagas said:


> Finally! A Hifiman with strong bass. I'm seriously considering these for 50$. I hope you won't mind a few questions.
> How is the build quality? They are meant to be a headset after all.
> Is the treble smooth?
> What would you say the sound sig is? (Balanced, V, U, L)
> ...




The sound has opened up much better with burn in. The soundstage and instrument separation has become greater, with an overall smooth presentation, with a VERY mature bass. Very refined bass and smooth treble. No peaks or peakiness AT ALL. These to me play like a RE-400 or RE-ZERO with a bass presence not found in any HiFiMan product. Mid centric with accurate highs with lovely timbre but short decay/roll off. It's the bargain of the year IMHO at $49.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> Instead of the jvc fx850, how about the jvc fx1200 or cardas a8 or aurisonics rockets asg2.5???




Those are $600 IEMs except the Rockets, and those couldn't distinguish themselves in any reviews except that they are "really nice sounding." That same thing can be said about several micro driver IEMs including the Tenore for a couple hundred less.


----------



## waynes world

squalo said:


> Hah, GR07CE at $65 would be something.
> 
> Too bad one has to shop quite a bit on lmue to get free shipping.


 
  
 $78US is pretty good though. Got me thinking.
  
 I haven't done a lot of shopping on lmeu, and it show $0 shipping to me (Canada) using Singapore post or $8 using DHL. How much would shipping cost you?


----------



## ZapX629

Yeah, shipping is free unless you use DHL. The only thing you may have to pay is customs, depending where you live.


----------



## Squalo

waynes world said:


> $78US is pretty good though. Got me thinking.
> 
> I haven't done a lot of shopping on lmeu, and it show $0 shipping to me (Canada) using Singapore post or $8 using DHL. How much would shipping cost you?


 
 Oh, my bad.. I was going by the table, 14 sgd for order under 160 sgd. But now I see that is the extra for DHL. Should be free for normal airmail then. It's late here. Me stupid. 
  
 78 isn't bad... 
  
 Shipping method has to get some thinking here. If the price is low, normal airmail will just pass through customs. But if it's an expensive item one has to pay taxes and service fee. With DHL one always have to pay the tax, but they have no service fee...
  
 Anyone know how long that 17% off will last?


----------



## mochill

Cardas a8 will be $299 on release on 2015


----------



## Squalo

hisoundfi said:


> I had a pretty radical discovery this evening. The KZ DT3 sounds almost exactly the same as the Sidy DM3. If I couldn't see them I wouldn't be able to tell them apart. I even tried switching sources and they still sounded identical.


 
 Hah, the dt3 is 10.5 us and the dm3 like 60. That is impressive of the dt3 then.


----------



## mochill

Dm3 requires 500hrs of burn in


----------



## waynes world

squalo said:


> Anyone know how long that 17% off will last?


 
  
 From lmue email:
  


> Hi everyone!
> As we have customers in almost all parts of the world, we decided to conduct our year end sales earlier so that everyone gets their goodies
> just in time for the festive season since shipping during this period will might take longer.
> These prices will be the lowest that we will go for this holiday season.
> ...


----------



## BigGearHunter

hisoundfi said:


> I had a pretty radical discovery this evening. The KZ DT3 sounds almost exactly the same as the Sidy DM3. If I couldn't see them I wouldn't be able to tell them apart. I even tried switching sources and they still sounded identical.



 

:basshead: that is shocking! And very good news, because I had my eye on the Sidy DM3 but won't have to spend 5 times as much just to get them. Thanks!


----------



## fnkcow

biggearhunter said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > I had a pretty radical discovery this evening. The KZ DT3 sounds almost exactly the same as the Sidy DM3. If I couldn't see them I wouldn't be able to tell them apart. I even tried switching sources and they still sounded identical.
> ...


 
 Looking forward to the day KZ can stand heads and shoulders with the Chinese big guns in IEM world


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> I had a pretty radical discovery this evening. The KZ DT3 sounds almost exactly the same as the Sidy DM3. If I couldn't see them I wouldn't be able to tell them apart. I even tried switching sources and they still sounded identical.


 
  


biggearhunter said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > I had a pretty radical discovery this evening. The KZ DT3 sounds almost exactly the same as the Sidy DM3. If I couldn't see them I wouldn't be able to tell them apart. I even tried switching sources and they still sounded identical.
> ...


 
  
 Really? Boy, I am glad my early order of DM3 from Taobao was cancelled otherwise the DM3 would be a redundance. I really love my DT3.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Darker? You just made me a happy man!




Sounds good. I find them to dark and bassy for my taste but YMMV.



mochill said:


> Dm3 requires 500hrs of burn in




The DT3 needs 1,000 hours so it wins, lol


----------



## rontant

peter123 said:


> Sounds good. I find them to dark and bassy for my taste but YMMV.
> The DT3 needs 1,000 hours so it wins, lol


 
  
 Seriously, I think 24-50 hours would be adequate  for DT3. I recall mine sounds OK out of the box.


----------



## mochill

Wink* face applied


----------



## Makiah S

Well guys I finally made the plunge into SummitAsian-Fi lol my HM901 is in


----------



## Ira Delphic

spurxiii said:


> Pistons>KZES>>KZED


 
  
 Last night I had the opportunity to test out the KZ ES that just arrived to compare them to Pistons 2.1 - gold/brown. I also compared to Vsonic GR07 CE. 
 I enlisted my gf to also help in the testing. I explained to her that this was important research and it might might be useful to members of the Head-fi community! 
 She wanted me to watch the Taylor Swift Video "Shake it Off - (Youtube) and I wanted her to provide some ojectivity in the testing, so it worked out OK!  The player is a Linux PC with Sonar DG sound card.
 She didn't know Vsonic from KZ or  Xiaomi.
 -She thought the GR07 was absolutely better than the other two.
 -The Pistons were most comfortable. Much more so than the ES or GR07 - all stock tips. (interesting my opinion too)
 - Between the ES and Piston, different sound but she couldn't say which was better.
  
 We moved on to other music with better audio quality - ripped with EAC - v0 and MP3, at this point I did most of the listening/testing. The test was only between the ES and Piston since the GR07 is in a different class.
  
 -Paganini Violin Concerto No. 1 (analog recording) - the Piston was slightly better than the ES - the string timbre of the ES was a little off. I used the GR07 to confirm how it should sound.
 -Various IDM - The Piston bass failed at times (distorted). The ES bass is tighter, I think more natural. The treble/highs on both were fine.
 -Big Star studio/demo sessions - both sounded very good. I could make out each note of the bass guitar. If I had to choose, the ES was superior.
  
 Overall, the ES has accentuated treble and Piston has exaggerated bass. On many of the recordings that I sampled I could hear a slight hiss with the ES. On recordings with massive bass, the Pistons sometimes failed - distorted. I think this is because the bass is tuned out of proportion to begin with.
  
_The most interesting result of the testing is that I can listen to music with both ES and Piston and enjoy it._ Both IEM's - more so with the ES, have a veil, slight muffling of the sound, degraded resolution, _compared_ to the GR07. Other cheap IEM/ear buds that I had lying around - models of Skull Candy and older Meelectronic - are simply un-listenable for any kind of music.
 For the Piston - the fit and Android controls are big wins, and for the ES - the thing is only $9 - incredible! Incredible that I will spend my time listening to some types of music with these two budget IEM's when I have GR07 and quality over ear and on ear headphones as alternatives ( I realize that the GR07 is also considered a _budge_t IEM by many).
  
 So which is better - Pistons or ES? They both have their weak areas and for that reason I don't believe an absolute statement of which is superior can be made. I respect the opinions stated in this thread. I certainly don't think they are wrong. It is a matter of individual taste.
  
 As far as KZ goes - if they continue to improve and keep the price points on the low side - watch out!


----------



## mochill

do the foam mod to the pistons and get back to us ;p


----------



## Ira Delphic

mochill said:


> do the foam mod to the pistons and get back to us ;p


 
 I didn't remove the foam. Do you just chuck the screen or put it back on?


----------



## clee290

ira delphic said:


> I didn't remove the foam. Do you just chuck the screen or put it back on?


 

 I was able to put the grill back on, but if it gets too deformed/damaged, I think you can just go on without it.


----------



## mochill

keep it off ... there is a screen protector on the inside


----------



## Ofir

Damn :/ I have my Havi B3 for a few days now and I just love them, even more than my HD25, but I started to feel like the right side is a little louder than the left side. at first I thought I'm imagining or something, but I tested it a little and it seems like its real...
 I shifted the center a little to the left to overcome this issue using a Foobar plugin. Apart for this issue, as far as I can tell the sound is flawless


----------



## wateryakcat

Hi!
Can someone suggest me good taobao agent?
I have used mistertao on past, but it doesn't work now.
Thanks!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ira delphic said:


> I didn't remove the foam. Do you just chuck the screen or put it back on?




I totally agree with you on the Meelectronics. I bought the M9 just because it was $9.00, and a pair of Sony MDR-EX15 because they were $10 with a discount, and both are horrible! I mean the M9 was downright unlistenable, and the Sony had a veil in the mids so thick, you'd swear it was Sheeba. I disguarded both, and listened to my SHE3590. Now all three are in the box of misfit IEMs, since I got the HiFiMan RE-300, Narmoo S1, and ZA Doppio for unamped listening. The Havi B3 is the undefeated champ amped.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ofir said:


> Damn :/ I have my Havi B3 for a few days now and I just love them, even more than my HD25, but I started to feel like the right side is a little louder than the left side. at first I thought I'm imagining or something, but I tested it a little and it seems like its real...
> I shifted the center a little to the left to overcome this issue using a Foobar plugin. Apart for this issue, as far as I can tell the sound is flawless




The Havi have had some issues with imbalance. My first pair had that very same problem. It's hard to think four micro drivers will all work in concert, but my new pair are great. No issues.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> I totally agree with you on the Meelectronics. I bought the M9 just because it was $9.00, and a pair of Sony MDR-EX15 because they were $10 with a discount, and both are horrible! I mean *the M9 was downright unlistenable*, and the Sony had a veil in the mids so thick, you'd swear it was Sheeba. I disguarded both, and listened to my SHE3590. Now all three are in the box of misfit IEMs, since I got the HiFiMan RE-300, Narmoo S1, and ZA Doppio for unamped listening. The Havi B3 is the undefeated champ amped.


 
 How unlistenable are we talking about? All bass, or no bass?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I got my Narmoo S1 dual dynamics today, and I'm currently doing an A/B impression vs my TTPOD T1e. Will post later (no, not including the Havi B3 in this, since I'm using both unamped, and amped, the B3 are in a whole different world). Btw..so far, I LOVE the sound of the S1!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> How unlistenable are we talking about? All bass, or no bass?




All bass. Bass bleed in mids, which ruins the mids and overpowers the highs.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> All bass. Bass bleed in mids, which ruins the mids and overpowers the highs.


 
 Well, then, that's weird. The M9 I have is totally the opposite. Like, practically no bass. You can hear it, but it feels really distant. The mids are also pretty distant. The highs are the onlything that feels up-front. I think I have a defective pair...


----------



## rontant

The HZSound HZ-EP001 from LMUE has just reached me. It sounds very mid-focus, not my kind of taste but I'll let it burn first for at least 24 hours.
  

  
 Update:
  
 After 8 hours of burn-in and a couple of tip-rolls, the bass and treble now appear to come out nicely.


----------



## aaDee

M9 I had were the worst sounding IEM. It was only about bass & practically no clarity at all. I had to pump up my eq just to get some amount of treble.


----------



## rontant

More photos of my HZSOUND HZ-EP001


----------



## ozkan

rontant said:


> The HZSound HZ-EP001 from LMUE has just reached me. It sounds very mid-focus, not my kind of taste but I'll let it burn first for at least 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are they comparable to IM70?


----------



## rontant

ozkan said:


> Are they comparable to IM70?


 
  
 I am afraid not. In terms of clarity, IM70 is way above this HZ EP001 but lemme get back to you after 48-52 hours burn-in.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

vlenbo said:


> Worth it!
> 
> At least the havi B6, the potential Sidy DGS200, and one more in-ear. Or they'd probably send you a free vivo after purchasing these in-ears combined. :O
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry for stealing your gif, but I just couldn't pass on this turtle to replace my aging avatar.
  
 And on a completely different topic - is Narmoo a Chinese brand?


----------



## B9Scrambler

hal rockwell said:


> Sorry for stealing your gif, but I just couldn't pass on this turtle to replace my aging avatar.
> 
> And on a completely different topic - is Narmoo a Chinese brand?




They're from California, but the parent company is from China: Tan's Wood Combs. PS.....those combs are awesome. Seriously.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Let's see how many you guys can get? 

Bonus points for anyone who can guess what tips lol


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> Let's see how many you guys can get?
> 
> Bonus points for anyone who can guess what tips lol


 
 I'll take a pic in a bit but first, stock T1-E tips on the ttpod, ostry kc06a filter tips top right, bottom left mh1 tips and remaining tips are red stem heir tips. How I do.


----------



## B9Scrambler

So glad that you guys take all these awesome pics. When I show them to my gf she stops hounding me about my collection....at least for a little while


----------



## Hisoundfi

My smoking hot wife is cleaning the house while I play with my toys. I'm a blessed man. 

I'm gna take her out for dinner I'm thinking. 

I got the most amazing wife on earth, seriously


----------



## Netforce

Wee


----------



## Dinerenblanc

hisoundfi said:


> My smoking hot wife is cleaning the house while I play with my toys. I'm a blessed man.
> 
> I'm gna take her out for dinner I'm thinking.
> 
> I got the most amazing wife on earth, seriously


 
 You should help her out and make her a blessed woman.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> I'll take a pic in a bit but first, stock T1-E tips on the ttpod, ostry kc06a filter tips top right, bottom left mh1 tips and remaining tips are red stem heir tips. How I do.


Dude, you've got to take the test before I can give you extra credit! Try to name the rigs and cables also! ☺☺☺


----------



## Hisoundfi

dinerenblanc said:


> You should help her out and make her a blessed woman.


I do friend, she's just being good to me right now. 

I helped put bubble wrap on the windows at our church today. It sticks to soap water and insulates Windows like you wouldn't believe! Now that's budget fi, but church style!


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> Dude, you've got to take the test before I can give you extra credit! Try to name the rigs and cables also! ☺☺☺


 
 Noooope


----------



## Ira Delphic

hisoundfi said:


> I do friend, she's just being good to me right now.
> 
> I helped put bubble wrap on the windows at our church today. It sticks to soap water and insulates Windows like you wouldn't believe! Now that's budget fi, but church style!


 
  
 Hey, is that you, Teddy, from Rectify? You better watch out for Daniel!
  
 Back on topic. I'd love to totally love the KZ ES but the sound of string instruments, for example, just sound off as far as timbre goes. Still fun to listen to, and very good for the price but not miraculous.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

hisoundfi said:


> Let's see how many you guys can get?
> 
> Bonus points for anyone who can guess what tips lol


 
 Astrotec AX-35, Astrotec AM70, Havi B3 Pro, TTPOD T1, some junk.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hal rockwell said:


> Sorry for stealing your gif, but I just couldn't pass on this turtle to replace my aging avatar.
> 
> And on a completely different topic - is Narmoo a Chinese brand?




Yes they are a Chinese brand. Who other than the Chinese would name their product NARMOO??? Like Bobo, or Sidy, or Ostry or any of these absurd brand names the west would never use. Still...these Narmoo S1 are DA SCHIIT!!!!! I'm thoroughly impressed!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

dinerenblanc said:


> Astrotec AX-35, Astrotec AM70, Havi B3 Pro, TTPOD T1, some junk.


You got #2 and #5 wrong. Nice try though!


----------



## Ap616

Edit to quote below...


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> You got #2 and #5 wrong. Nice try though!




TTPOD T1-E, KZ DT3, Astrotec AX-35, Sidy DGS100, and Havi B3 Pro 1.
I don't know all the tips though, so kudos to Netforce  Looks like stock T1-E, KC06A filtered ones, dunno/wouldn't have known, and those red stem Luna shop ones you like.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> I bit on the hz phones on Penonaudio.
> 
> Idk, but something tells me these are going to be good.


 
  
 Did you place the order?  I think you might like it. First impression before burn-in and tip roll, I didn't like it at all since it sounded too mid centric and lack of warmth but now it really has changed and started to grow on me.  It now sounds warm. You will find the treble "polite" like DT3, but HZ-EP001 has more forward mid than DT3.  Both have good soundstage and separation.  EP001 does have those non-fatiguing qualities in mid and treble.
  
 One more thing, EP001 allows me to listen to it while sleeping sideways, something that I cannot do with DT3.
  
 Anyone else pulled the trigger on HZ-EP001 from LMUE? Own up please!


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> TTPOD T1-E, KZ DT3, Astrotec AX-35, Sidy DGS100, and Havi B3 Pro 1.
> I don't know all the tips though, so kudos to Netforce  Looks like stock T1-E, KC06A filtered ones, dunno/wouldn't have known, and those red stem Luna shop ones you like.


Dang meng you're good!


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> Let's see how many you guys can get?
> 
> Bonus points for anyone who can guess what tips lol


 
  
 I see you are using the Sony wireless Bluetooth headset pro.  I use it solely to watch my movies. Are yours bundled with Sony MH1a?


----------



## fnkcow

rontant said:


> Did you place the order?  I think you might like it. First impression before burn-in and tip roll, I didn't like it at all since it sounded too mid centric and lack of warmth but now it really has changed and started to grow on me.  It now sounds warm. You will find the treble "polite" like DT3, but HZ-EP001 has more forward mid than DT3.  Both have good soundstage and separation.  EP001 does have those non-fatiguing qualities in mid and treble.
> 
> One more thing, EP001 allows me to listen to it while *sleeping sideways*, something that I cannot do with DT3.


 
 Wasn't interested in the HZ-EP001 much before but those keywords immediately changed my mind lol
  
 Clarity isn't close to DT3 I presume?
 And how's the bass against the likes of TTPod T1E or others?


----------



## rontant

I'd say clarity is on par with DT3 but not at IM70 level so I guess their prices seems to be a good indicator this time.
  
 DT3 $12
 HZ-EP001 $25
 IM70 $100
  
 I haven't done AB'ing with TTPOD but personally I would choose EP001 over TTPOD for the comfort alone. From memory, sound stage and imaging I think are better on HZ-EP001.


----------



## ozkan

rontant said:


> It now sounds warm. You will find the treble "polite" like DT3, but HZ-EP001 has more forward mid than DT3.  Both have good soundstage and separation.  EP001 does have those non-fatiguing qualities in mid and treble.


 
  
 Are you using comply tips on them? I think that can be a reason why they sound mid-centric as I find the complies kill the treble and decrease the bass quantity. I've never liked them on any of my iems. Can you put some silicone tips and share your thoughts about it?


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> I see you are using the Sony wireless Bluetooth headset pro.  I use it solely to watch my movies. Are yours bundled with Sony MH1a?


Yes sir, but the Sony headset paired with the e6 is an epic combo, and they clip to each other nicely. It's a super handy combo that allows me to integrate my cell phone and I don't have to take my phone out of my pocket to use it for the most part.


----------



## rontant

ozkan said:


> Are you using comply tips on them? I think that can be a reason why they sound mid-centric as I find the complies kill the treble and decrease the bass quantity. I've never liked them on any of my iems. Can you put some silicone tips and share your thoughts about it?


 

 Yes, they are Comply tips but the TS series though not T series. Out of the box, it used medium size silicon tips and that was when it sounds so mid centric and lack of warmth. So in my case, the Comply TS tips are the savior.


----------



## fnkcow

rontant said:


> I'd say clarity is on par with DT3 but not at IM70 level so I guess their prices seems to be a good indicator this time.
> 
> DT3 $12
> HZ-EP001 $25
> ...


 
 Good to know
 How's the bass though on the HZ-EP001? Not much of it is mentioned yet from various impressions


----------



## rontant

I would say the bass is enough to make EP001 being categorized as warm but IMHO, if you are looking for strong bass, EP001 would NOT be something you would go for, but I am not saying it has no bass. It does have enough bass and sound warm. On the other hand, if you are looking for MID with adequate bass and polite treble, EP001 might be your choice. Generally I would avoid pronounced MID but since the mid of EP001 sound natural and realistic, I don't mind it at all being pronounced. Moreover, the good sound stage and imaging are good.


----------



## fnkcow

rontant said:


> I would say the bass is enough to make EP001 being categorized as warm but IMHO, if you are looking for strong bass, EP001 would NOT be something you would go for, but I am not saying it has no bass. It does have enough bass and sound warm. On the other hand, if you are looking for MID with adequate bass and polite treble, EP001 might be your choice. Generally I would avoid pronounced MID but since the mid of EP001 sound natural and realistic, I don't mind the pronounced it at all being pronounced. Moreover, the good sound stage and imaging are good.


 
 Hmm does sound more and more like it's very suitable to be an IEM to fall asleep in
 Thanks mate


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So far after several days with each....

HiFiMan RE-300 = Havi B3 > Narmoo S1 > TTPOD T1e > Zero Audio Tenore > Philips SHE3590.

The Zero Audio Doppio are equal if slightly greater than all of these, but they are dual BA reference quality. 

This is how I rate my collection to date.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> So far after several days with each....
> 
> HiFiMan RE-300 = Havi B3 > Narmoo S1 > TTPOD T1e > Zero Audio Tenore > Philips SHE3590.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow! Hifiman RE300=Havi B3! In which ways are they similar?


----------



## rontant

fnkcow said:


> Hmm does sound more and more like it's very suitable to be an IEM to fall asleep in
> Thanks mate


 

 If you are on the prowl for an IEM to fall asleep in, I would recommend HTC Max300. It is very light and small, certainly you can sleep sideways with it. Great sound stage and have all the non-fatiguing attributes in its sound. Damn affordable too. Plenty of sellers in Aliexpress selling it but I am not sure if there is any imitation. Mine was bundled with my HTC one M7 phone so I am sure it's original. It does have a microphonic cable though but I see in your profile you have Sony MH1, so this microphonic issue is negligible if you try to compare to that of MH1. 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/original-htc-3-5mm-stereo-headset-headphone-for-htc-one-htc-butterfly-htc-8x-8s-max300-t528-x920e-802w-802d-one-m7-black-red/reviews/10604


----------



## fnkcow

rontant said:


> If you are on the prowl for an IEM to fall asleep in, I would recommend HTC Max300. It is very light and small, certainly you can sleep sideways with it. Great sound stage and have all the non-fatiguing attributes in its sound. Damn affordable too. Plenty of sellers in Aliexpress selling it but I am not sure if there is any imitation. Mine was bundled with my HTC one M7 phone so I am sure it's original. It does have a microphonic cable though but I see in your profile you have Sony MH1, so this microphonic issue is negligible if you try to compare to that of MH1.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/original-htc-3-5mm-stereo-headset-headphone-for-htc-one-htc-butterfly-htc-8x-8s-max300-t528-x920e-802w-802d-one-m7-black-red/reviews/10604


 
 Sounds good! I'll have a look into it. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## wateryakcat

What is RE300?


----------



## ozkan

wateryakcat said:


> What is RE300?


 
  
 It is Hifiman's new IEM. If you read the previous posts, you can easily see what it is.


----------



## ozkan

There should be a black version of RE-300s. This photo is taken from cnet.com.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Yes sir, but the Sony headset paired with the e6 is an epic combo, and they clip to each other nicely. It's a super handy combo that allows me to integrate my cell phone and I don't have to take my phone out of my pocket to use it for the most part.


 
 How does a sound compares wired vs wireless? I recently reviewed Don Scorpio similar unit from penonaudio, though no oled display, and the sound comparison was very close.


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> How does a sound compares wired vs wireless? I recently reviewed Don Scorpio similar unit from penonaudio, though no oled display, and the sound comparison was very close.


 

 Last I checked, the difference between wired vs wireless is very noticeable.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I am extremely impressed with this sony smart headset pro. I get virtually no difference in sound quality. While of course, because we are adding more devices it's not going to sound identical, the sound is really impressive, especially with the e6 attached. 

The e6 has four eq presets and volume control. It essentially is my go to volume and eq with this set up. The headset pro plays, pauses, skips tracks, displays the song and artist, answers calls, and displays texts and emails. Battery life is approximately 8 hours of continuous use on both devices. The Sony headset pro also comes with a mh1 set of iems (with a shortened cable). I plan on recalling them some day. As long as I have power in these gadgets, I don't need to pull my phone out of my pocket unless I need to text someone (or go on head fi lol)

I get ZERO EMI with this set up, minimal floor noise, plenty of extension on both ends, and with my LG G3 it works pretty flawlessly. I could have anyone on here listen to my current set up with these and I bet no one would be able to tell it's wireless. A bonus to this headset is that it has a micro SD slot to save music on as well (it operates as a basic mp3 player), and you can have two bluetooth devices hooked up to it at the same time.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> Wow! Hifiman RE300=Havi B3! In which ways are they similar?




The similarities are both are on the warm side, with plenty of detail retrieval, fantastic imaging, excellent timbre, and spacing. Where the B3 is the clear winner in soundstage, the 300 has far better bass impact, depth, and sub bass presence. The B3 has very rounded and articulate bass, but sounds mediocre when listening to pop, hip hop, or anything that requires any sub bass "fun". Both have ridiculous speed and are resolving. Even the fastest movements are clean and audible, which follows suit of all the other RE units. This RE-300 is more mid centric, with ample bass, which differs from the B3, which is very balanced almost to being flat. The 300 is NOT that.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> There should be a black version of RE-300s. This photo is taken from cnet.com.




Black version not being sold yet, though that there is some sexy black. I wish mine were black, by my white pair look great and fit great also.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I am extremely impressed with this sony smart headset pro. I get virtually no difference in sound quality. While of course, because we are adding more devices it's not going to sound identical, the sound is really impressive, especially with the e6 attached.
> 
> The e6 has four eq presets and volume control. It essentially is my go to volume and eq with this set up. The headset pro plays, pauses, skips tracks, displays the song and artist, answers calls, and displays texts and emails. Battery life is approximately 8 hours of continuous use on both devices. The Sony headset pro also comes with a mh1 set of iems (with a shortened cable). I plan on recalling them some day. As long as I have power in these gadgets, I don't need to pull my phone out of my pocket unless I need to text someone (or go on head fi lol)
> 
> I get ZERO EMI with this set up, minimal floor noise, plenty of extension on both ends, and with my LG G3 it works pretty flawlessly. I could have anyone on here listen to my current set up with these and I bet no one would be able to tell it's wireless. A bonus to this headset is that it has a micro SD slot to save music on as well (it operates as a basic mp3 player), and you can have two bluetooth devices hooked up to it at the same time.


 
  
 Hmm, hopefully we are talking about the same thing, Sony MW1 headset (http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Headset-Black-Version-Retail/dp/B00ANUPRFU/), right?  There are multiple listings in amazon, with prices ranging up to $300 from Japan, while the one fulfilled by amazon is under $80, where Lite version doesn't include micro sd card and a reader.  What I was curious, if you plug in a set of your headphones to G3 and then plug in the same set of headphones to MW1 paired up to your phone and compare the sound quality (don't use E6 amp since it cleans up the sound a bit).  I was curious to review MW1 in the past (it's actually 2+ year old model), but a number of people on xda told me it was a nightmare with firmware updates, old bluetooth 2.0, obviously no aptX codec support, and sound between the same set of headphones wired versus connected wireless was compressed with some lack of bass and upper frequency clarity extension.  I tested in the past Antec wireless bt receiver, similar functionality to turn any headset wireless, and also found sound quality to degrade significantly.  The Don Scorpio DP-H1 I just reviewed (http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-don-scorpio-dp-h1-smart-bt-t2922800) had very impressive sound with a bit of lack in sub-bass, but it doesn't have smart oled functionality of MW1 or built in microSD slot.
  
 What you describing sounds very optimistic, but I'm wondering which exact model do you have and if you can try it without E6 for sound comparison wired and wireless?


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> Black version not being sold yet, though that there is some sexy black. I wish mine were black, by my white pair look great and fit great also.


 
 I was just watching Steve Rochlin's official coverage of Canjam 2014. dr. Fang (Hifiman) appears in the video (~11 minutes in).
  
 Anyway, he mentions the new RE-300, and says "...which have three versions. The iphone version, *the hifi version* and also the android version".
 The "hifi" version isn't on head-direct,and I wonder if it is a better sounding version or it's just a mic-less version.
  
 Video below (RE-300 at around 13:05 mark)
  
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbUHUQdxM-A#t=13m05s


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Hmm, hopefully we are talking about the same thing, Sony MW1 headset (http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Headset-Black-Version-Retail/dp/B00ANUPRFU/), right?  There are multiple listings in amazon, with prices ranging up to $300 from Japan, while the one fulfilled by amazon is under $80, where Lite version doesn't include micro sd card and a reader.  What I was curious, if you plug in a set of your headphones to G3 and then plug in the same set of headphones to MW1 paired up to your phone and compare the sound quality (don't use E6 amp since it cleans up the sound a bit).  I was curious to review MW1 in the past (it's actually 2+ year old model), but a number of people on xda told me it was a nightmare with firmware updates, old bluetooth 2.0, obviously no aptX codec support, and sound between the same set of headphones wired versus connected wireless was compressed with some lack of bass and upper frequency clarity extension.  I tested in the past Antec wireless bt receiver, similar functionality to turn any headset wireless, and also found sound quality to degrade significantly.  The Don Scorpio DP-H1 I just reviewed (http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-don-scorpio-dp-h1-smart-bt-t2922800) had very impressive sound with a bit of lack in sub-bass, but it doesn't have smart oled functionality of MW1 or built in microSD slot.
> 
> What you describing sounds very optimistic, but I'm wondering which exact model do you have and if you can try it without E6 for sound comparison wired and wireless?


Just tested it on a few tracks with my KZ DT3 (only iems I have on me) and I don't notice much difference. But, remember that DT3 is a very warm and forgiving iem. 

I will say that I experienced degradation with my xperia tl (my last phone before the G3). Sound seemed compressed, and lacked bass extension, and highs seemed a bit muddy. I honestly get none of this with the G3. Maybe it's a better version of bluetooth?


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS, yes the Amazon listing link is the same product I have, and I never bothered venturing into doing a firmware upgrade after hearing the horror stories online. What I was looking for in the mw1 was a Bluetooth headset that sounds good and has controls to play pause and skip tracks. My mw1 does all of this so there's no need to upgrade firmware IMHO


----------



## Hisoundfi

I don't use the mw1 with the supplied iems, they are the same sound as the mh1,but just like the original mh1,the flat cable is a nightmare, maybe more so because of the short cable.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

getclikinagas said:


> I was just watching Steve Rochlin's official coverage of Canjam 2014. dr. Fang (Hifiman) appears in the video (~11 minutes in).
> 
> Anyway, he mentions the new RE-300, and says "...which have three versions. The iphone version, *the hifi version* and also the android version".
> The "hifi" version isn't on head-direct,and I wonder if it is a better sounding version or it's just a mic-less version.
> ...




I can't imagine HiFiMan selling an inferior product to iPhone and Android users, but if the Hifi version is BETTER than what I'm getting with my RE-300 now, then sign me up for what would be the budget IEM of the year by far! 

My guess is that it's merely a micless IEM, but if not..


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> I can't imagine HiFiMan selling an inferior product to iPhone and Android users, but if the Hifi version is BETTER than what I'm getting with my RE-300 now, then sign me up for what would be the budget IEM of the year by far!
> 
> My guess is that it's merely a micless IEM, but if not..


 
 Perhaps "better sounding" wasn't the right term to use. Maybe I should have said "Alternate tuning".
 Anyway, I'll shoot HiFiMAN an e-mail to see if there's anything to know.
 --------
  
 The RE300 is available on taobao for 249¥/40.7$ (Hifiman store) and 199¥/32.5$ (other stores).
 Even better value in china.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> I am extremely impressed with this sony smart headset pro. I get virtually no difference in sound quality. While of course, because we are adding more devices it's not going to sound identical, the sound is really impressive, especially with the e6 attached.
> 
> The e6 has four eq presets and volume control. It essentially is my go to volume and eq with this set up. The headset pro plays, pauses, skips tracks, displays the song and artist, answers calls, and displays texts and emails. Battery life is approximately 8 hours of continuous use on both devices. The Sony headset pro also comes with a mh1 set of iems (with a shortened cable). I plan on recalling them some day. As long as I have power in these gadgets, I don't need to pull my phone out of my pocket unless I need to text someone (or go on head fi lol)
> 
> I get ZERO EMI with this set up, minimal floor noise, plenty of extension on both ends, and with my LG G3 it works pretty flawlessly. I could have anyone on here listen to my current set up with these and I bet no one would be able to tell it's wireless. A bonus to this headset is that it has a micro SD slot to save music on as well (it operates as a basic mp3 player), and you can have two bluetooth devices hooked up to it at the same time.




Now I remember how I tested. I copied some mp3s into a microSD card and put it into this Sony Headset Pro then played those mp3s using the built in player of this Sony Headset Pro. After that I played the same mp3s on my laptop and listened to them over Bluetooth with this Sony Headset pro. I noticed the difference this way in terms of loudness and dynamic range but now I realized what I did was not a right comparison because the software player of my laptop is different from the build-in player of this Sony Headset Pro.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Has anyone jammed the awei es900 or es800 series? They consistently get high marks at a price on par or lower than the KZ offerings.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Has anyone jammed the awei es900 or es800 series? They consistently get high marks at a price on par or lower than the KZ offerings.




I've got the es800 and although it's great for the price it wasn't able to get in to my "pool" of IEM's that I actually use. It's quite a while since I got them so maybe I should dig them out for a fresh listen...


----------



## Squalo

hisoundfi said:


> Has anyone jammed the awei es900 or es800 series? They consistently get high marks at a price on par or lower than the KZ offerings.


 
 I have the es800m. Not sure if it was the ES in the name, the similar colour or them being in a similar price range. But I dug them up and compared them with the KZ ES a bit yesterday. Found them quite similar just as they were without EQ. Maybe someone here has both and could see what they think.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Has anyone jammed the awei es900 or es800 series? They consistently get high marks at a price on par or lower than the KZ offerings.


 
 That's because those people haven't heard some KZ yet.
  
 I tried many awei and JBM sets in the past. They are good, but not as good as some of the newer KZ models


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Has anyone jammed the awei es900 or es800 series? They consistently get high marks at a price on par or lower than the KZ offerings.


 
  
 It`s because @twister6 hyped them


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> It`s because @twister6 hyped them


 
  
 In my defense, that was over a year ago and ES900i version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A month after that review on xda I joined head-fi community and wised up


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So far I'm enjoying the fun and highly detailed sound of the Narmoo S1. What a huge airy soundstage!!! The only  that I can hear is that they aren't as fast or resolving as the RE-300, so fast movements like heavy metal tend to have less clarity, instrument separation and imaging as with other slower music. The RE-300 handles metal like a champ, but has less extended/smoother/smoothed out highs.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I think the smoothed out highs of the RE-300 will keep them from catching on, because in my opinion, they are intentionally tuned to sound similar to the Tenore and Bassos. They are so similar to the bassos, only with the detail and instrument separation of the Tenore. I know so many didn't like that warm sound.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> The e6 has four eq presets and volume control.




Dont know why my E06 has just 3.....cld it be e6's batch difference?not sure either.......


----------



## bhazard

That interconnect I bought from that Hifi audio aliexpress store was defective. Anyone know of a good interconnect under $10? My Fiio L6 broke.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> That interconnect I bought from that Hifi audio aliexpress store was defective. Anyone know of a good interconnect under $10? My Fiio L6 broke.


 


 How about this one? 

 http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


----------



## bhazard

h20fidelity said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


 
 Not a lossless OCC type, + shipping is higher than it should be.
  
 Wish KZ had a quality short interconnect.


----------



## Hisoundfi

shawn71 said:


> Dont know why my E06 has just 3.....cld it be e6's batch difference?not sure either.......


You should have the purple (flat setting), the dimmed blue setting (not sure, but it sounds louder than the purple, maybe high gain?), then the red (warm sound with boosted bass and rolled off highs), then a bright blue setting (seems like a v signature)


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> Not a lossless OCC type, + shipping is higher than it should be.
> 
> Wish KZ had a quality short interconnect.


 


_Lossless_ OCC! Not something I'm familiar with personally.


----------



## bhazard

h20fidelity said:


> _Lossless_ OCC! Not something I'm familiar with personally.


 
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=page_3
  
 Oxygen Free Copper. Companies normally charge $80+ for the privilege of owning OCC cables, but if you get them straight out of China, you can get them for much less. The KZ, Ostry, Havi, etc use different forms of high core count OFC, and they are all extremely cheap.
  
 Shows a lot of how unnecessary markup works in the audio industry.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=page_3
> 
> Oxygen Free Copper. Companies normally charge $80+ for the privilege of owning OCC cables, but if you get them straight out of China, you can get them for much less. The KZ, Ostry, Havi, etc use different forms of high core count OFC, and they are all extremely cheap.
> 
> Shows a lot of how unnecessary markup works in the audio industry.


 


  I know what OCC is, just not the lossless version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was speaking to ClieOS in another thread apparently you must careful with the OCC descriptions on Chinese cables. I think it's all very well reading it in a description but what you get may not be the case.

 I agree though some well known cable companies are marking up their cables to ridiculous levels.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> You should have the purple (flat setting), the dimmed blue setting (not sure, but it sounds louder than the purple, maybe high gain?), then the red (warm sound with boosted bass and rolled off highs), then a bright blue setting (seems like a v signature)




Dimmed blue is the odd....:rolleye:


----------



## Shawn71

Something wrong in my E06? LED failed/ing to glow due to technical reasons?


----------



## knives

hisoundfi said:


> You should have the purple (flat setting), the dimmed blue setting (not sure, but it sounds louder than the purple, maybe high gain?), then the red (warm sound with boosted bass and rolled off highs), then a bright blue setting (seems like a v signature)


 
 I would say that E06 has 2 eq options and an attenuator mode:

In mine i don't really have a dimmed blue, it looks like no light, and it sounds flat.
Red sounds like a really big bass boost.
Blue a smaller bass boost with tremble boost.
Purple is flat, but attenuating the input.


----------



## Shawn71

knives said:


> I would say that E06 has 2 eq options and an attenuator mode:
> 
> In mine i don't really have a dimmed blue, it looks like no light, and it sounds flat.
> Red sounds like a really big bass boost.
> ...




Yeah thats correct.....no light is eq OFF I wld say......and ONLY 3 eq presets....
May be James might include the dimmed blue,the 4th on the E8 model?..


----------



## knives

shawn71 said:


> Yeah thats correct.....no light is eq OFF I wld say......and ONLY 3 eq presets....
> May be James might include the dimmed blue,the 4th on the E8 model?..


 

 In the dark the "no light" indication looks like "dimmed purple" or "dimmed blue" depending if you are recharging or not. It is only bleed of the other indicator.


----------



## ozkan

Hifiman has started to sell black versions of RE300s.
  
 http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?cid=1


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=page_3
> 
> Oxygen Free Copper. Companies normally charge $80+ for the privilege of owning OCC cables, but if you get them straight out of China, you can get them for much less. The KZ, Ostry, Havi, etc use different forms of high core count OFC, and they are all extremely cheap.
> 
> Shows a lot of how unnecessary markup works in the audio industry.


 
 Spot-on. I paid exactly $80 for mine of UP-OCC. What a ripper


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Has anyone tried out the SondMAGIC Es20's? Been keeping my eye out on them. Penon Audio has them but can't seem to find in-depth review anywhere.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/SoundMAGIC%20ES20


----------



## yalper

ozkan said:


> Hifiman has started to sell black versions of RE300s.
> 
> http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?cid=1


 
 Hifiman, your still and old friend


----------



## ozkan

yalper said:


> Hifiman, your still and old friend


 
  
 Yeah! Because they've never dissapointed me. I might give these a shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone ordered it?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> Hifiman has started to sell black versions of RE300s.
> 
> http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?cid=1




The RE-300! Dr Fang's answer to the Dr Dre Beats generation. Even after 50+ hours of burn in, the bass of the RE-300 is THUDDING, BOOMING, and ever present. Is this bass high quality and articulate? Damn straight it is, but it's also EVER PRESENT like I mentioned earlier. Smooth highs, forward mids, and crazy bass. I think bassheads have something to celebrate thanks to HiFiMan.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just got the HZSOUND HZ EP001.

I really like it.

Warm-ish signature with forward mids. 

The midrange really takes the center stage, and has very good seperation and imaging. I'm hearing elements of midrange I otherwise for the most part haven't heard in other phones. It's a refreshing tuning that is similar the vsd1s but better in terms of clarity, width, transparency and imaging. 

It has a considerable amount of rumble that goes down into sub bass territory. There's a nice balance between sub and mid bass, and not much sign of veil presence in lower midrange and male vocals. 

Treble is polite and present with zero sign of sibilance. It's not too extended and compliments the forward midrange. It's nicely done.


----------



## mochill

a86 in NYC , will be here in a day or two


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> a86 in NYC , will be here in a day or two


What is a86?


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> Just got the HZSOUND HZ EP001.
> 
> I really like it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the impressions Hisoundfi. Can you compare it to your IM50 in terms of sound signature? I'm also interested in EP001.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> What is a86?




He means the Fidue


----------



## mochill

Yes fidue a83 not 86


----------



## nmatheis

Oh, you're jumping on that train, eh mo. Let us know how you like A83 compared to Altone & DGS100.


----------



## Hisoundfi

These EP001 are set up to listen to at loud volumes


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> These EP001 are set up to listen to at loud volumes


 
  
 Sound comparison to IM50? Does EP001 have also the great vocal presentation like IM50s?


----------



## indieman

Still on the fence for the im07... I just am afraid to get them and be disappointed coming from the havis...


----------



## Hisoundfi

ozkan said:


> Sound comparison to IM50? Does EP001 have also the great vocal presentation like IM50s?


These are initial impressions friend, I'm going to spend some time with them first, give them a few sessions to break in, and I'll do a comparison later. 

I will say, I'm very impressed with the sound quality so far.


----------



## mochill

Yes I couldn't take it anymore ... They were torturing me


----------



## ozkan

indieman said:


> Still on the fence for the im07... I just am afraid to get them and be disappointed coming from the havis...




I have IM50 and Havis. Since IM70 is said to be a little bit refined version of IM50s and I use them without filters which they can be more similar I guess. IM50/70 has more upfront mids and vocals which is more natural and life like and has more bass quantity and laid back treble while Havi is more balanced has better soundstage and treble extends more. If you are more into vocals and mids you should go for IM50/70. 

Also keep in mind that if you want the best of Havi, you should buy an amp. On the other hand IM50/70 is easier to drive.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bass on the HZ EP001 is more smooth and less punchy. It's vsd3s-ish bass. Not fast and responsive, but deep, mellow and yet still powerful enough that I doubt many will wish there was more.


----------



## getclikinagas

Watch out Vsonic 
  
HIFIMAN RE400 Sale before Black Friday: $79
  
http://www.head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=143


----------



## MousoMachineGun

I just got the HZ EP001 yesterday. First impression (coming from Havi B3p1) was not very positive. Bass felt overwhelming and veils the highs. Mids was very forward.
  
 However, after burning them in for 21 hours or so, the sound changes dramatically. The highs finally shows itself, and it's been quite enjoyable to listen to. Bass has also tighten up, and I find it's actually pretty quick. Handles hard rock/metal pretty well. Highs is very tame, and no sibilance or grittiness here. Mids is very forward and emphasized, I agree with Hisoundfi and rontant's impressions so far. Soundstage is not very good though (or maybe comparing these with Havi is not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Feels 'constricted', and orchestral pieces sound horrible with the EP001. I wonder if this is due to the mid-forwardness.. For other genres it's fine though.
  
 Probably the most interesting bit though, the amount of details this $25 IEM push out is incredible, easily on par with Havi's (or probably even more).
  
 All in all, it's still burning in, so sound might change even further.. Looking promising so far (ymmv though, i have not much experience with high end gears..)
  
 I was listening through xperia z2 -> Cayin C5


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Amazon Japan has the new JVC HA-FXT100 and 200 on sale. Twin hi-speed Titanium drivers. I was going to save up for the FX850, but I think I might plunk down the $120 for the FXT200.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hungry for more IEM inventory?
  
 Half price on everything "November 11th" on taobao website for those who are able to order on this site.
  
 -Good luck and have fun!


----------



## rontant

mousomachinegun said:


> * snip *
> 
> orchestral pieces sound horrible with the EP001. I wonder if this is due to the mid-forwardness..


 
  
 Hmm.... last night I listened to the 2004 "Yo-Yo Ma Plays Ennio Morricone" with Roma Sinfonietta Orchestra and I thought they are great, particular on the last two tracks "The Lady Caliph: Dinner" & "The Lady Caliph: Nocturne". I am just curious which orchestral pieces you listened to that sound horrible?
  
 By the way, I found EP001 give me the best sound to my ears if I wear them with the cable over the ears but I have to switch sides which I don't mind. I also find EP001 quite finicky with tips in terms of size and material. Not easy but once the right tips are found, EP001 are true gems.


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> These are initial impressions friend, I'm going to spend some time with them first, give them a few sessions to break in, and I'll do a comparison later.
> 
> I will say, I'm very impressed with the sound quality so far.


 
  
 Prior to burn-in and tip roll,  I was extremely disappointed with EP001 but now it is fighting neck-to-neck with DT3 to get my love time each night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   With EP001 I can take her to bed, to sleep sideways easily, something which DT3 won't allow me to do to her, so it's really a plus point for EP001. Also EP001 has some resemblance with DITA so I can fool myself each time that it is actually a DITA in my ears.


----------



## MousoMachineGun

rontant said:


> I am just curious which orchestral pieces you listened to that sound horrible?


 
  Like this one:  (I listened with 16/44.1 flacs though)
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwHY2pFtm5E
  
 and
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTtRyeHgB14
  
 It sounded really good on Havi, great dynamics, and i can feel the stage and separation really well. The EP001 seems to compress it too much.. Just like when I try to listen to this sort of music out of my fxz200
  

  
 This is the tips that I find works well. I got them from the samsung stock in ear from my Galaxy Note


----------



## MousoMachineGun

rontant said:


> Prior to burn-in and tip roll,  I was extremely disappointed with EP001 but now it is fighting neck-to-neck with DT3 to get my love time each night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The low profile also mitigates wind noise by quite a lot I realised. And it looks so good, I've been using it outside


----------



## rontant

@MousoMachineGun, thanks, I'll listen to these two tracks later when I reach home.


----------



## MousoMachineGun

@rontant awesome. Tell me what you find later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I find this EP001 is a real contender when it comes to songs like this. Healthy amount of bass + good details:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q87MdGKwk_w


----------



## HouseOfDoom

EP001 hype train!!!!! ALL ABOARD!!!!

this is when we need Massa Troll Walser!!


----------



## rontant

mochill said:


> Yes I couldn't take it anymore ... They were torturing me


 
  
 I am surprised, Master Mo, this time you are not in the forefront of Chinese IEM. Why? Why? Why?
  
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/hz-ep001/     <--- don't forget to enter the code 
 http://penonaudio.com/HZSOUND-HZ-EP001


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> Amazon Japan has the new JVC HA-FXT100 and 200 on sale. Twin hi-speed Titanium drivers. I was going to save up for the FX850, but I think I might plunk down the $120 for the FXT200.


 
 Cool. If you do get them, do share how they sound.


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO's official AliExpress store......enjoy!

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1473108?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## rontant

mousomachinegun said:


> @rontant
> awesome. Tell me what you find later
> 
> I find this EP001 is a real contender when it comes to songs like this. Healthy amount of bass + good details:
> ...




Ok, I have listened to all three. They are all highly compressed mono sound tracks. I wouldn't use them to test if I were you.


----------



## clee290

rontant said:


> Ok, I have listened to all three. They are all highly compressed mono sound tracks. I wouldn't use them to test if I were you.


 

 I think he just linked the song on YouTube so he can show us what he's listening to. I don't think he's actually listening to it on YouTube 
  
 At least.. I hope he isn't.


----------



## Hisoundfi

There's a lot of stuff I want to try that the tennmak store on aliexpress is selling, but I will not buy from them after seeing some of their scams and rip offs. I just saw their monoprice and sidy phones listed for ridiculous mark ups, and their product descriptions are misleading. 

Shame on them


----------



## MousoMachineGun

I would appreciate it if you guys read what i wrote first before commenting. I listen to the 16/44.1 tracks only. Its to give you an idea on what sort of track i was listening to. Everyone knows youtube compression is horrible


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> There's a lot of stuff I want to try that the tennmak store on aliexpress is selling, but I will not buy from them after seeing some of their scams and rip offs. I just saw their monoprice and sidy phones listed for ridiculous mark ups, and their product descriptions are misleading.
> 
> Shame on them




+1, I keep putting their listings in my cart and then realize which store it is and remove them again. I need to pay more attention but get carried away when browsing my searches


----------



## mochill

The fidue a83 are Chinese iem


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm kind of digging the looks and specs of the ruglamour ag-r1.

It looks like the dita iems, appears to have removable cables. There's just not much in terms of an item description on the two listed on aliexpress which makes me hesitant to pull the trigger


----------



## mochill

http://www.in2uit.com/headphone/us/prod.asp?idno=4024


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I'm kind of digging the looks and specs of the ruglamour ag-r1.
> 
> It looks like the dita iems, appears to have removable cables. There's just not much in terms of an item description on the two listed on aliexpress which makes me hesitant to pull the trigger


 
  
 And speaking of DITA, did you see what showed up on Penonaudio for cool $699? http://penonaudio.com/DitaAudio-Dita-Answer


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> The fidue a83 are Chinese iem


 
  
 You will have to tell us how these compare to Altone 200 and DUNU 2k


----------



## mochill

Why penonaudio why .... Now I want it


----------



## mochill

I'm waiting for the dn2000j ... I sold my dn2000 because it was so uncomfortable for me


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I'm kind of digging the looks and specs of the ruglamour ag-r1.
> 
> It looks like the dita iems, appears to have removable cables. There's just not much in terms of an item description on the two listed on aliexpress which makes me hesitant to pull the trigger




Yep, they're the ones that keep ending up in my cart as well


----------



## munggo

indieman said:


> Still on the fence for the im07... I just am afraid to get them and be disappointed coming from the havis...


 
 Lol on impulse I bought the gr07 from lmue... We're on the same boat.. I sure hope the gr07 don't disappoint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 That and i'm worried about the infamous sibilance..


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I'm waiting for the dn2000j ... I sold my dn2000 because it was so uncomfortable for me


I see you ha e the GR07BE for an avatar, definitely a hall of famer!


----------



## Hisoundfi

BTW, I'm wondering when hisoundaudio is going to be releasing their hybrid earphones. They've been marketing that forever


----------



## cjs001

Hmm, anyone compared the GR 07 BE to the RE-300s?


----------



## mochill

I hear that they'll be out by the end of November  new hisoundaudio products


----------



## indieman

ozkan said:


> I have IM50 and Havis. Since IM70 is said to be a little bit refined version of IM50s and I use them without filters which they can be more similar I guess. IM50/70 has more upfront mids and vocals which is more natural and life like and has more bass quantity and laid back treble while Havi is more balanced has better soundstage and treble extends more. If you are more into vocals and mids you should go for IM50/70.
> 
> Also keep in mind that if you want the best of Havi, you should buy an amp. On the other hand IM50/70 is easier to drive.


 
 Thank you for the input


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> I hear that they'll be out by the end of November  new hisoundaudio products


The hisoundaudio stuff is often overlooked here. I'm looking forward to trying their new stuff, as the one pair of hsa-e212 I have are pretty amazeballs.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Tips play a HUGE part in how the HZ EP001 sound.
  
 As these things burn in, the bass comes more forward. Narrow bore tips (I was using Sony large hybrids) the bass starts to get bloated.
  
 I was able to remedy this with my Lunashops red/gray wide bore tips.
  
 Stock tips don't work too well for my ears as usual


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Hmm, anyone compared the GR 07 BE to the RE-300s?



No comparison. The only facet the 300 wins is in bass quantity and comfort. Highs, lush mids, timbre, imaging, soundstage, and clarity all go to the GR07. It's not close.


----------



## bhazard

Whoever got the $26 KZ LP-S, you're in for a treat.
  
 Liking it quite a bit right now. If it's still at that price and you want a nice full sized headphone for cheap , grab it.
  
 It's not perfect. Mids and highs could be a bit better, but punches well above $26.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The HZ EP001 bass becomes more and more prominent with burn in. It's now in front of the midrange. It's a shame because out of the box I really enjoyed the midrange on these, and now it's hard to appreciate because of the overshadowing bass. Is it still really good and does it punch well above its price point? ABSOLUTELY! I think this shows a ton of promising aspects for their first offering. It's better than most of the KZ offerings I've heard to date. It isn't going to revolutionize the audio market, but I doubt many people if any will feel they've wasted their money by purchasing these for less than $30.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Sold my HiFiMan RE-300 and my Zero Audio Doppio, as I get ready to take the plunge on the Sony H3, Fidue A83, Sony FX850, or FXT200?? In the meantime, my Narmoo S1, Havi B3, and ZA Tenore will sadly have to do.


----------



## vlenbo

houseofdoom said:


> Sold my HiFiMan RE-300 and my Zero Audio Doppio, as I get ready to take the plunge on the Sony H3, Fidue A83, Sony FX850, or FXT200?? In the meantime, my Narmoo S1, Havi B3, and ZA Tenore will sadly have to do.




Save your money, get the fide a83 if not, Don't forget the audio technica ckr9.

The fx850 or fx850 is not bad.

Then again all the listed in ears are vastly different.

Want great bass (quantity with good quality)cwith a balance? Get the H3
.

Want a balanced in ear? The fide a83

Want a somewhat midforward in ear with great soundstage in depth and height, with awesome bass? Ckr9s.

Want a euphoric mid and powerful bass and large sound stage? The fx850.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

vlenbo said:


> Save your money, get the fide a83 if not, Don't forget the audio technica ckr9.
> 
> The fx850 or fx850 is not bad.
> 
> ...




The CKR9 sounds really interesting.


----------



## Exesteils

houseofdoom said:


> The CKR9 sounds really interesting.




It is. I would recommend either the Ckr9 or fx850, both give a different sound but do it very well. I lean more towards the woodies as I like my mids crystal clear and my bass hard and we'll textured. Obviously, the price difference is also a factor


----------



## ozkan

HiFiMan RE-300 are out of stock.


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> Tips play a HUGE part in how the HZ EP001 sound.
> 
> As these things burn in, the bass comes more forward. Narrow bore tips (I was using Sony large hybrids) the bass starts to get bloated.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try some wide bore tips to tame that bass bloat.


----------



## rontant

1clearhead said:


> Hungry for more IEM inventory?
> 
> Half price on everything "November 11th" on taobao website for those who are able to order on this site.
> 
> -Good luck and have fun!


 
  
 Everything? You mean I can get this ATH CKR9 at half price too?
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w25148-8563864019.3.NnZ9zK&id=41592298757


----------



## rontant

mochill said:


> Why penonaudio why .... Now I want it


 
  
 The official store of DITA sells it $50 cheaper than Penonaudio
  
 http://www.ditaaudio.com/index.php/online-store/earphones/answer.html


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> Everything? You mean I can get this ATH CKR9 at half price too?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w25148-8563864019.3.NnZ9zK&id=41592298757


 
<1>Taobao(&Tmall) Double 11 shopping carnival of 2014 is coming, there will be a big sale(more than 50% off discount) on  Tmall  website (http://www.tmall.com/) on that day .More details,pls look here: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/doc/97
  
 It says nothing about a general discount on all items. I find that to be highly unlikely but you won't hear me complaigning if I'm wrong


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> <1>Taobao(&Tmall) Double 11 shopping carnival of 2014 is coming, there will be a big sale(more than 50% off discount) on  Tmall  website (http://www.tmall.com/) on that day .More details,pls look here: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/doc/97
> 
> It says nothing about a general discount on all items. I find that to be highly unlikely but you won't hear me complaigning if I'm wrong


 
 *sigh* I feel sad I'm not in China anymore. It would've been glorious...and I could've gotten myself a rig. FiiO E11k, a *lot* of Chinese IEMs...and all with free shipping because my dad is a three-diamond customer...


----------



## rontant

KZ Micro Ring look alike?
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.183.mNl9jy&id=37158284325&ns=1&abbucket=4&_u=51ua2o3id923#detail


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> No comparison. The only facet the 300 wins is in bass quantity and comfort. Highs, lush mids, timbre, imaging, soundstage, and clarity all go to the GR07. It's not close.


 
  
   Quote:


ozkan said:


> HiFiMan RE-300 are out of stock.


 
 Oh wow. Guess they're popular!
  
 I'm on the brink of jumping on the RE-400 bandwagon and was wondering if the RE-300 come any close. I hear the GR 07 are a good contender in the range. Any suggestions? Looking for good clarity and separation with a Neutral or Balanced sig and decent soundstage especially with depth. Though I wouldn't mind any with good bass as long as it doesn't bleed over into the mids like the Sennheiser CX 300 II are wont to.

  


houseofdoom said:


> The CKR9 sounds really interesting.


 
 Indeed! Though sadly I think the price tag is a bit out of my reach and not sure if they even ship to Aus.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> It is. I would recommend either the Ckr9 or fx850, both give a different sound but do it very well. I lean more towards the woodies as I like my mids crystal clear and my bass hard and we'll textured. Obviously, the price difference is also a factor



I agree with exes sound signature preference.

The fx850 will have the best timbre and looks, while incorporating a great bass line with beautiful mids.


The ckr9s don't slack either. The ckr9 costs $145 in japan.

The fx850 on sale cost $228.


----------



## aisforanti

Hey guys,
  
 First post here, I've been lurking around for a while.
 I stumbled upon these IEMs called MYKIMO. Anyone of you heard of or tested them ?
 They seem cheap. Here's a seller that's offering a few models http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/MYKIMO/216994_256825329.html


----------



## Pastapipo

bhazard said:


> Whoever got the $26 KZ LP-S, you're in for a treat.
> 
> Liking it quite a bit right now. If it's still at that price and you want a nice full sized headphone for cheap , grab it.
> 
> It's not perfect. Mids and highs could be a bit better, but punches well above $26.




I fully agree. The build quality is top notch. Bass centered sound, goes deep, little bloated. 
Mids are a bit muddy. 
highs are lagging behind in terms of quantity. But I've been spoiled by the pro 80. Still very enjoyable, certainly at that price point!


----------



## peter123

cjs001 said:


> Oh wow. Guess they're popular!
> 
> I'm on the brink of jumping on the RE-400 bandwagon and was wondering if the RE-300 come any close. I hear the GR 07 are a good contender in the range. Any suggestions? Looking for good clarity and separation with a Neutral or Balanced sig and decent soundstage especially with depth. Though I wouldn't mind any with good bass as long as it doesn't bleed over into the mids like the Sennheiser CX 300 II are wont to




Havi B3 Pro1


----------



## Shawn71

rontant said:


> KZ Micro Ring look alike?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.183.mNl9jy&id=37158284325&ns=1&abbucket=4&_u=51ua2o3id923#detail




No its kinda AT ath-ckn50 and has lot of stock eartips......


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is ruglamour another DIY brand?


----------



## rontant

hal rockwell said:


> Is ruglamour another DIY brand?




It is.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?_u=51ua2o3i68dd&id=40945947533


----------



## nmatheis

What exactly are these DIY brands?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nmatheis said:


> What exactly are these DIY brands?




These are guys tuning and building IEMs in their garage. Almost literally. If decently successful, maybe a smallish factory?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Does anybody know what happened to my main man Wokei?


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> These are guys tuning and building IEMs in their garage. Almost literally. If decently successful, maybe a smallish factory?





This could be their blog. 

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.dgtle.com/article-7780-1.html&prev=search


----------



## bhazard

pastapipo said:


> I fully agree. The build quality is top notch. Bass centered sound, goes deep, little bloated.
> Mids are a bit muddy.
> highs are lagging behind in terms of quantity. But I've been spoiled by the pro 80. Still very enjoyable, certainly at that price point!


 
 That might be the original LP, and not LPS.
  
 The inner earcup is black on mine, and red on my LP.
  
 Does it have blue stitching on the top band as well? If so, it's the old LP.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Does anybody know what happened to my main man Wokei?


 
  
 Been wondering the same.  Miss his animated gifs


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> This could be their blog.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.dgtle.com/article-7780-1.html&prev=search


Dude that blog makes me want to try them even more


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wokei

We miss you buddy!


----------



## Ap616

He said he has been busy irl on some thread the other day. Can't remember which one. Yeah, those gifs doe...


----------



## Baycode

Wokei told me that he got a tooth surgery. I hope he recovers fast! I miss him as well :/


----------



## altrunox

Maybe @Wokei has cured himself of the buying everything...
 His wallet should be happy


----------



## fnkcow

altrunox said:


> Maybe @Wokei has cured himself of the buying everything...
> His wallet should be happy


 
 You mean his girlfriend...


----------



## Hisoundfi

If that's the case, rest in piece my dear friend Massa Wokei... May your headphones last a lifetime...


----------



## mochill

Holy schiit, a83 amazball status


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> Holy schiit, a83 amazball status


That's my word bro! Jkjk

Tell us "mo" about them!


----------



## ozkan

mochill said:


> Holy schiit, a83 amazball status


 
 Hey mochill, is there any iem that you didn't love lol?


----------



## mochill

All the kz iem so far ..... The transparency level and balance is truly amazing  its like a gr07 taken up two notches


----------



## mochill

I love balance, naturalness, timbres, transparency, soundstage reproduction and speed ... A83 has it in spades ♠.... Also got the ostry blue core tips and its pretty comfortable... The whole iem feels like air in weight and the cable is so sexy ... Compared to my 47hr burned in gr07be its already ahead in all departments


----------



## mochill

I don't think I need to burn them in ... They sound so good straight out of the case


----------



## Baycode

> The whole iem feels like *air in weight *and the cable is so sexy ... Compared to my *47hr burned* in gr07be its already ahead in all departments


 
  
 I can spent rest of my life thinking of the philosophy behind these two sentences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cmon Mo


----------



## mochill

The whole iem is light as feather  , they look sexy as hell , they are so balanced, I don't think I need burn in . They best my gr07be straight from the box


----------



## BigGearHunter

mochill said:


> I love balance, naturalness, timbres, transparency, soundstage reproduction and speed ... A83 has it in spades ♠.... Also got the ostry blue core tips and its pretty comfortable... The whole iem feels like air in weight and the cable is so sexy ... Compared to my 47hr burned in gr07be its already ahead in all departments


 

 Maybe post a few pictures? Also, are these the $300+ earphones you guys were talking about earlier?


----------



## patrick_bateman

bhazard said:


> That might be the original LP, and not LPS.
> 
> The inner earcup is black on mine, and red on my LP.
> 
> Does it have blue stitching on the top band as well? If so, it's the old LP.


 
  
 I ordered the LP-S but received a box with "LP" written on it, however the inner earcups are black....i don't really know what i received...


----------



## Pastapipo

bhazard said:


> That might be the original LP, and not LPS.
> 
> The inner earcup is black on mine, and red on my LP.
> 
> Does it have blue stitching on the top band as well? If so, it's the old LP.


 

 No stitching whatsoever visible.
 What is the difference in sound?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Deleted


----------



## Hisoundfi

pastapipo said:


> I fully agree. The build quality is top notch. Bass centered sound, goes deep, little bloated.
> Mids are a bit muddy.
> highs are lagging behind in terms of quantity. But I've been spoiled by the pro 80. Still very enjoyable, certainly at that price point!


What significance does the banana play in all of this? Does the "LP" stand for low potassium? 

☺


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> What significance does the banana play in all of this? Does the "LP" stand for low potassium?
> 
> ☺


 

 Lol! Banana is for scale ;p


----------



## Squalo

Now this is scary. Some receiving ones with black fabric over the drivers and some with red?  I want the LPS not the LP. 
  
 Are there other ways to tell them apart? (Other than sound and that red fabric.)


----------



## Ira Delphic

mochill said:


> All the kz iem so far ..... The transparency level and balance is truly amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 mochill is being sarcastic if you didn't guess. With KZ expect little and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ira Delphic

hisoundfi said:


> What significance does the banana play in all of this? Does the "LP" stand for low potassium?
> 
> ☺


 
  
 What concerns me...are these _too_ close to V-Moda Crossfade LP? If so may violate forum rules and moral issues - counterfeits. The name and appearance are similar.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I just did something I once thought absolutely impossible. I sold my HiFiMan RE-300 because it was too BASSY for me. Yeah I said it. They have too much bass, and too smooth highs for my taste. Still very good instrument separation and soundstage. A bassheads dream.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ira delphic said:


> mochill is being sarcastic if you didn't guess. With KZ expect little and you won't be disappointed.




I expected little and got little in return with KZ.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> I just did something I once thought absolutely impossible. I sold my HiFiMan RE-300 because it was too BASSY for me. Yeah I said it. They have too much bass, and too smooth highs for my taste. Still very good instrument separation and soundstage. A bassheads dream.


 
  
 Hifiman and bassy are two words I couldn't expect to be used in a sentence. They should have more bass than GR07BE maybe? I wonder how much bass they have. Can you please compare them to your current IEMs for bass?
  
 If they are bassy them my IM50s then they are not my cup of tea I guess.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> Hifiman and bassy are two words I couldn't expect to be used in a sentence. They should have more bass than GR07BE maybe? I wonder how much bass they have. Can you please compare them to your current IEMs for bass?
> 
> If they are bassy them my IM50s then they are not my cup of tea I guess.



They punch way deeper and with much more authority than the GR07. The GR07 is more visceral and "rounded" if you follow, and the mids are CLEARER on the GR07, so that it gives up more fine details. This isn't to say the 300 doesn't have detail retrieval and instrument separation, but the highs are just so much more extended and sharp on the GR07, the 300 highs are muted (tame and smooth like Tenore), so with that added bass, really shows a lot of presence and power, ala the ZA Basso. The GR07 are technically better, but the RE-300 is more for the basshead who wants that impact and boom in the bass without sacrificing detail (clarity is so so).


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I've had both the IM50 and Im70 from Accessory Jack, and both are clearer than the RE-300, but once again, the 300 kicks their **** in bass quantity, impact, and punch. I think HiFiMan intentionally tuned them as consumer grade. Similar to the Dr UrBeats or ZA Basso.


----------



## bhazard

ira delphic said:


> What concerns me...are these _too_ close to V-Moda Crossfade LP? If so may violate forum rules and moral issues - counterfeits. The name and appearance are similar.


 
 They are similar, but there are noticeable differences. I would be against them if they used v-moda logos and tried to make them look exact.


----------



## spurxiii

Some schiit has arrived after such a long time. From China of course


----------



## 4ren

hey guys,
 i owned the UE ultimate ears 500 in the past, but due to quality control issues i returned it.
 I was looking into the vsonic VSD3 I want to buy it for 45 bucks on penon audio
 -------
 -would i like its sound signature?
 -vsd3 vs gr06 ?
  
 cool... thanks


----------



## spurxiii

Some schiit has arrived after so long


----------



## clee290

^All those ear tips!


----------



## 4ren

yo what tips are those? how much they cost u?


----------



## spurxiii

They were $10 delivered and feel the same as sony hybrids 120 tips all up. Worth a try


----------



## RedJohn456

spurxiii said:


> They were $10 delivered and feel the same as sony hybrids 120 tips all up. Worth a try


 
  
 Oh man that is one heck of a deal, whereabouts did you buy them from?


----------



## spurxiii

redjohn456 said:


> Oh man that is one heck of a deal, whereabouts did you buy them from?




Aliexpress


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm excited. Two days and I'll have my new mid hi-fi universal. I have no less than 8 different IEMs in the shopping cart, and ive got to widdle it down to one. Amazon Prime. I've been using my Narmoo S1, but they are a BEAST with slow and mid paced passages, but are horrible with metal or fast passages. The bass gets distorted and claustrophobic. This is when I reach for the B3, but the Havi's fit is meh and I always have to use an amp, but they have such amazing speed, and professionally handle any genre. Just sent out my RE-300 and ZA Doppio to new owners, so I'm really wanting for a great IEM with crazy fast bass that's as good or better than my B3. Wish my T1e didn't have a short in the jack, because they are so effin great with metal, with fast bass. The Tenore are being sold off next. Listened to them next to those three DD's and they sound so blah. Really dislike the Tenore. Sorry if I upset the Tenore enthusiasts, but they are just boring with those muted highs.


----------



## Exesteils

What did you decide to get, Doom?


----------



## vlenbo

houseofdoom said:


> I'm excited. Two days and I'll have my new mid hi-fi universal. I have no less than 8 different IEMs in the shopping cart, and ive got to widdle it down to one. Amazon Prime. I've been using my Narmoo S1, but they are a BEAST with slow and mid paced passages, but are horrible with metal or fast passages. The bass gets distorted and claustrophobic. This is when I reach for the B3, but the Havi's fit is meh and I always have to use an amp, but they have such amazing speed, and professionally handle any genre. Just sent out my RE-300 and ZA Doppio to new owners, so I'm really wanting for a great IEM with crazy fast bass that's as good or better than my B3. Wish my T1e didn't have a short in the jack, because they are so effin great with metal, with fast bass. The Tenore are being sold off next. Listened to them next to those three DD's and they sound so blah. Really dislike the Tenore. Sorry if I upset the Tenore enthusiasts, but they are just boring with those muted highs.


 
 Is it the Fidue?!


----------



## mochill

Yes fidue itt is


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Haven't decided yet. I work graveyards, so I can't really sit and do the pros and cons list on those 8 until tomorrow morning, but yeah, the fidue is on the list, but after fit issues being raised by danny, ericp, and the good dr, I'm really getting a bit nervous about another hard fit, tip dependent IEM like the B3.


----------



## vlenbo

houseofdoom said:


> Haven't decided yet. I work graveyards, so I can't really sit and do the pros and cons list on those 8 until tomorrow morning, but yeah, the fidue is on the list, but after fit issues being raised by danny, ericp, and the good dr, I'm really getting a bit nervous about another hard fit, tip dependent IEM like the B3.


 
 Hope you decide on whatever signature fits you best! Good luck on your decision and may the in-ear of your choice be worth it.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

vlenbo said:


> Hope you decide on whatever signature fits you best! Good luck on your decision and may the in-ear of your choice be worth it.




Thank you good sir. That's why I love this community. Everyone supporting one another. As for signature, I want a warm sound signature, with really fast and controlled bass, lush mids, and well extended highs that aren't too sibilant. Open and airy is good, depth and layering important, but soundstage not so much. Detail retrieval is also a plus. 

Haha I almost seems like I'm describing what I'm looking for in a girlfriend or wife LOL


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Thank you good sir.* That's why I love this community. Everyone supporting one another*. As for signature, I want a warm sound signature, with really fast and controlled bass, lush mids, and well extended highs that aren't too sibilant. Open and airy is good, depth and layering important, but soundstage not so much.


 
 Check out the last few pages in the B3 thread


----------



## spurxiii

peter123 said:


> Check out the last few pages in the B3 thread


 
 Yeah now its locked


----------



## Dinerenblanc

spurxiii said:


> Yeah now its locked




Let's stay on topic, shall we? So anyone heard any news on the Havi B6?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dinerenblanc said:


> Let's stay on topic, shall we? So anyone heard any news on the Havi B6?


 
 The Havi B6 thread has gone silent lately.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Havi B6 thread has gone silent lately.




Probably cause there's no news. To be honest, I'm not too terribly excited about the B6. I feel like the B3 Pro 1 is just a one-hit wonder. It's semi-successor, the Pro 2, is apparently a bit of a mess, so I don't have a ton of faith in them. But who knows, maybe it'll be good. When it comes to Chinese IEMs, I'm more excited about what Brainwavz would release next. I feel like the overall construction of their IEMs are of better quality. The presentation is better too. They could pass for a western company.


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> Check out the last few pages in the B3 thread


 
 wow, just saw it...that was bad dude.


----------



## Hisoundfi

spurxiii said:


> Aliexpress


please share a link. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spurxiii

hisoundfi said:


> please share a link.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 Sorry, how inconsiderate of me
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/120pcs-lot-S-M-L-Hybrid-Replacement-Set-Eartips-Earbuds-for-Sony-XBA-MDR-DR-Series/1548426883.html


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> Sorry, how inconsiderate of me
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/120pcs-lot-S-M-L-Hybrid-Replacement-Set-Eartips-Earbuds-for-Sony-XBA-MDR-DR-Series/1548426883.html


 


 So you guys use your debit/credit cards on this aliexpress and it's totally safe hey?

 I've always been reluctant to pay via this method and stick with Paypal.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Check out the last few pages in the B3 thread :veryevil:


I just read it. 

I don't get it honestly. 

This is a hobby that is based on a person's preference. It's the same reason why different people have a different favorite flavor of ice cream. Just because I like coffee ice cream, it doesn't mean that everyone who likes other flavors of ice cream have warped taste buds or don't know what they are talking about. 

The hostility and opinionated banter that is condemning and insulting always seems to start to rear it's head and that's when the hostility and hard feelings/comebacks start. 

If we were talking religion, or politics, or abortion, or gay rights, and so on I could understand getting opinionated and heated about it, but dude we're discussing HEADPHONES. Everyone is going to live, even if they don't like the pair someone else likes. 

This forum is a valuable resource that helps us to figure out if we like something or not before we go out and purchase it. 

If I buy something based on a suggestion from someone on here and end up not liking it, I'm not going to attack them for it. And at the same time if I buy something and like it, and decide to share my positive impressions of it on head fi, I shouldn't be insulted because a couple people don't agree with my opinion. 

I've caught bits, and pieces, and instances where people have taken the hobby of listening to headphones to a personal level. I've actually mediated the situation a couple of times as well. There's no reason to argue or insult people for liking or disliking something. There's nothing wrong with agreeing to disagree. 

Read this forum long enough and you will figure out who's taste in fidelity is in line with what you like. You will know who's posts can be used as a valuable resource, and who's to take with a grain of salt. 

I value the opinions of everyone on here in one way or another. I would HATE to see this thread become infected with ignorance and get locked. 

Let's just take note of what happened and make sure that if/when someone comes along with an ignorant/arrogant rant that we as a community agree to disagree and then ignore it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> So you guys use your debit/credit cards on this aliexpress and it's totally safe hey?
> 
> 
> I've always been reluctant to pay via this method and stick with Paypal.


I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Exesteils

Well the Havi thread is locked. Sigh... If only they had just ignored the troll.

Looking at his previous posts, the guy was clearly just looking to pick a fight. Going as far as to attack people giving suggestions and for having an opinion, especially on audio preference, is as egotistical as they come.


Anyways, LPS incoming! Though no one was home today so I'll have to go get them from the post office tomorrow. :/


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I just read it.
> 
> I don't get it honestly.
> 
> ...


 
 +100
  
 Unfortunately it seems as for some people there's an hobby to get threads closed and treat people like s**t.
  
 I'm actuallt pretty surprised that some users are not banned when they repeatedly show up in threads with an attitude that ends up closing the thread(s) and obviously NEVER make any positive contribution to the community whatsoever.


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> +100
> 
> Unfortunately it seems as for some people there's an hobby to get threads closed and treat people like s**t.
> 
> I'm actuallt pretty surprised that some users are not banned when they repeatedly show up in threads with an attitude that ends up closing the thread(s) and obviously NEVER make any positive contribution to the community whatsoever.




That's because they keep replying to them instead of flagging them as offensive and moving on.


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> That's because they keep replying to them instead of flagging them as offensive and moving on.


 
 Yes I'm afraid that's true.......


----------



## indieman

houseofdoom said:


> I'm excited. Two days and I'll have my new mid hi-fi universal. I have no less than 8 different IEMs in the shopping cart, and ive got to widdle it down to one. Amazon Prime. I've been using my Narmoo S1, but they are a BEAST with slow and mid paced passages, but are horrible with metal or fast passages. The bass gets distorted and claustrophobic. This is when I reach for the B3, but the Havi's fit is meh and I always have to use an amp, but they have such amazing speed, and professionally handle any genre. Just sent out my RE-300 and ZA Doppio to new owners, so I'm really wanting for a great IEM with crazy fast bass that's as good or better than my B3. Wish my T1e didn't have a short in the jack, because they are so effin great with metal, with fast bass. The Tenore are being sold off next. Listened to them next to those three DD's and they sound so blah. Really dislike the Tenore. Sorry if I upset the Tenore enthusiasts, but they are just boring with those muted highs.



You need some working t1-e dude! Such awesome with double kickdrums etc



peter123 said:


> Check out the last few pages in the B3 thread :veryevil:







spurxiii said:


> Yeah now its locked



Wow I just unsubscribed that thread the other day. Glad I missed the craziness.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Well, since Brainwavz is a Hong Kong-based company, I thought I'd just drop this review here...
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s0-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11877
  
 *whistles* (I can't whistle IRL....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Hisoundfi

HouseOfDoom

A jack is easy to fix. A soldering iron, some rosin core, and a spare jack and you're back in business! It honestly would probably be a good thing to put a L jack on the t1e anyways.


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, since Brainwavz is a Hong Kong-based company, I thought I'd just drop this review here...
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s0-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11877
> 
> *whistles* (*I can't whistle IRL....* )




OMG! You can't whistle! You're opinion of phones no longer means anything! 

/S


----------



## Exesteils

Guess what just came in the mail? 


Edit: First impressions... Did I really paid just $28 for these?


----------



## patrick_bateman

exesteils said:


> Guess what just came in the mail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What was written on the box ? LP or LP-S ?


----------



## Exesteils

patrick_bateman said:


> What was written on the box ? LP or LP-S ?




LP-S

These things a really pretty solid. I was expecting crappy plastic, but to my surprise it's actual metal

Only complaint is the lack of an adjustable headband. But it fits and I don't find it uncomfortable, so it's all good


----------



## bhazard

The pads, case, and cables are worth $26 alone. Comfy too. It's definitely worth $50+ to me, and matches up with $80 Aviator type sets. It's not a $100+ killer though.
  
 The sound is too bassy as of now. Hoping burn in brings out a bit more in the mids, treble, and detail. You can tell they were tuned for mainstream and EDM.
  
 Have to find a good EQ setting still.


----------



## Exesteils

Yup. EQ is required, but presentation aside, the mids don't lack detail and while I prefer a little more sparkle up top, they still deliver quite well


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> LP-S
> 
> These things a really pretty solid. I was expecting crappy plastic, but to my surprise it's actual metal
> 
> Only complaint is the lack of an adjustable headband. But it fits and I don't find it uncomfortable, so it's all good




just like V-moda's then,the metal....I will be happy if it sound decent and thats enough....with the RC,stiffened carry pouch.....pls link it where you bought from? Will wait for some impressions tho....


----------



## Shawn71

Hope its not collapsible?......


----------



## Exesteils

shawn71 said:


> Hope its not collapsible?......




It's not. Just folds in just enough to fit in the case 


I got it from here:
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/2055043657.html?productId=2055043657&productSubject=GK-LPS-music-headphones-foldable-headset-computer-headset-high-end-mobile-computer-headset-comfortable-to-wear&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

But it seems like their 30% off promo is over now


----------



## bhazard

Amp it as well. There is a VERY nice bass impact with a solid amp that my smartphone just couldn't deliver on my commute today.


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> It's not. Just folds in just enough to fit in the case
> 
> 
> I got it from here:
> ...




ok ty...yeah I can deal with it to avail that offer back......


----------



## BigGearHunter

Nice! Thanks for the pictures and early impressions, Exesteils. You too, bhazard. With 7 pairs of KZ IEMs on the way and 3 OEMs already here, you'd think that resisting the LPS would be easier than it actually is proving to be


----------



## Hisoundfi

My lps should be here today. 

Pastapipo
I ate a banana this morning in honor of the good news. Unfortunately, I won't have a banana in my picture when I share my delivery pic with the head fi committee (that was the last one)... I think I might have an apple in the fridge though...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bunk that, I'm going to make a fruit salad and lay my headphones on top of it! 
(made me laugh)


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> Bunk that, I'm going to make a fruit salad and lay my headphones on top of it!
> (made me laugh)


 

 Lol! I definitely want to see that


----------



## Ira Delphic

hisoundfi said:


> I just read it.
> 
> I don't get it honestly.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I went back and re-read that thread. I thought it was actually pretty tame. What's clear is that the ad hominem are uncalled for - never acceptable. The majority of folks here are friendly and open minded. But Head-fi is an audiophile forum. So expect some people to be overly opinionated, and to act like arrogant pr*cks at times. Really, it comes with the territory. So just ignore it if it bothers you. Head-fi continues to be an incredibly useful and enjoyable community. After being a lurker for so long it's nice to participate to some extent. 
  
 Back on point...waiting for my TTPOD T1-E to arrive.


----------



## indieman

ira delphic said:


> Back on point...waiting for my TTPOD T1-E to arrive.




Worth the wait! I lost mine somewhere . Hopefully I'll find them like I did when I lost my havis for a week lol.

on another note, yesterday I stole the double flange tips off my meelec m9 classic and tried them with the havis. .. WOW! Best tips I've used so far. I get a good fit/seal and they sound much better than the foams I was using. I'm gonna order some extra of these tips  can't wait to try them with t1-e!


----------



## munggo

Its unfortunate that the B3pro1 thread got locked..
 Been biting my tongue the last few pages because of the disrespectful and outright mean posts. I've been lurking in this forum the past few years and my first post and a vast majority of subsequent ones are in that thread. Now thanks to a handful of posters acting like brats and disrupting an otherwise mostly informative, constructive and generally fun exchange of impressions and experiences contributing to our beloved hobby, an invaluable thread has been shut down. I guess some people just want to see the world burn. Lol
  
 I do hope we manage to keep this thread running.
  
 Credit has to go though to the work that @Baycode put into that thread. Kudos.


----------



## spurxiii

I'm really sorry for the B3 thread, I think it was partly my fault. I thought it was just a bit of banter *Sigh*

H20Fidelity I've never had any issues using the CC and I've bought lots of things. Knock on wood


----------



## bhazard

munggo said:


> Its unfortunate that the B3pro1 thread got locked..
> Been biting my tongue the last few pages because of the disrespectful and outright mean posts. I've been lurking in this forum the past few years and my first post and a vast majority of subsequent ones are in that thread. Now thanks to a handful of posters acting like brats and disrupting an otherwise mostly informative, constructive and generally fun exchange of impressions and experiences contributing to our beloved hobby, an invaluable thread has been shut down. I guess some people just want to see the world burn. Lol
> 
> I do hope we manage to keep this thread running.
> ...


 
 The best way is to ignore it, learn from it, keep it civil, and move on. Retaliating back is what gets threads locked, and I've been guilty of it myself. This thread was almost lost the same way, and that would have been a shame.


----------



## indieman

The b3 thread is permanently closed?! Don't mean to be rude to the mods, but can't they just ban the trolls and keep the thread open? Where are people going to go now with b3 questions?


----------



## Netforce

Yeah bit unfortunate but sadar has made another topic so best to mourn the loss of the old thread quickly and move on at this point.


----------



## waynes world

munggo said:


> Its unfortunate that the B3pro1 thread got locked..
> Been biting my tongue the last few pages because of the disrespectful and outright mean posts. I've been lurking in this forum the past few years and my first post and a vast majority of subsequent ones are in that thread. Now thanks to a handful of posters acting like brats and disrupting an otherwise mostly informative, constructive and generally fun exchange of impressions and experiences contributing to our beloved hobby, an invaluable thread has been shut down. I guess some people just want to see the world burn. Lol
> 
> I do hope we manage to keep this thread running.
> ...


 
  
 +1 on everything you said. Very irritating. I'm not really sure why it needed to be locked it though. It was one of the best threads on head-fi imo, and then a few jokers come in and manage to get it locked. Sigh. Too bad it wasn't just cleansed and left open, and potentially some of the jokers banned from the thread. I can appreciate though that it's a lot of work to moderate threads to that degree, but here's to hoping that  @Currawong opens it again.


----------



## indieman

A new b3 thread?


----------



## vlenbo

houseofdoom said:


> Thank you good sir. That's why I love this community. Everyone supporting one another. As for signature, I want a warm sound signature, with really fast and controlled bass, lush mids, and well extended highs that aren't too sibilant. Open and airy is good, depth and layering important, but soundstage not so much. Detail retrieval is also a plus.
> 
> Haha I almost seems like I'm describing what I'm looking for in a girlfriend or wife LOL



LOL, the ideal girlfriend of your dreams.


The fidue, ckr9, and the fx850 should provide what you need. Users say that the fx850 has good speed if you vent mod it.

The ckr9s have good speed in bass, but I don't know if you would find the mids lush, the highs are also something that depends from person to person. The fidue has a great balance with fast bass and smooth highs, but I haven't read if the mids are lush. Good luck, it's a tough decision. The h3s can give you lush mids and great highs, but bass is a little slow.


----------



## Hisoundfi

vlenbo said:


> LOL, the ideal girlfriend of your dreams.
> 
> 
> The fidue, ckr9, and the fx850 should provide what you need. Users say that the fx850 has good speed if you vent mod it.
> ...


HouseOfDoom

What are you looking for in a high end iem? What type of sound are you looking for? What environment will you be using them in, and how do you wear your iems, over or under the ear?


----------



## altrunox

Ops, I thought the LPS would be foldable...


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey folks, quick question. Would 40 bucks for the SMSL M2 DAC/AMP be a good deal? or would you kind folks suggest something better in the price range?


----------



## munggo

indieman said:


> The b3 thread is permanently closed?! Don't mean to be rude to the mods, but can't they just ban the trolls and keep the thread open? Where are people going to go now with b3 questions?


 
  
  


waynes world said:


> +1 on everything you said. Very irritating. I'm not really sure why it needed to be locked it though. It was one of the best threads on head-fi imo, and then a few jokers come in and manage to get it locked. Sigh. Too bad it wasn't just cleansed and left open, and potentially some of the jokers banned from the thread. I can appreciate though that it's a lot of work to moderate threads to that degree, but here's to hoping that  @Currawong opens it again.


 
  
 My thoughts also..
 I do hope the instigators get disciplined Atleast..
  
 Well on to the new thread. And we do know better the next time the bozo's barge in.


----------



## munggo

spurxiii said:


> I'm really sorry for the B3 thread, I think it was partly my fault. I thought it was just a bit of banter *Sigh*
> 
> @H20Fidelity I've never had any issues using the CC and I've bought lots of things. Knock on wood


 
 Not your fault mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bhazard said:


> The best way is to ignore it, learn from it, keep it civil, and move on. Retaliating back is what gets threads locked, and I've been guilty of it myself. This thread was almost lost the same way, and that would have been a shame.


 
 Yeah. I was MIA that time though,but good thing this thread was revived. This is a treasure trove of info. 
 And a constant threat to wallets of those who dare enter. Lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Has anyone ever heard of a iem brand called Dickics? 

Serious question, no BS


----------



## koreanzombie

Looks like the kz lps will be back to $28 on the 11th november. Is it worth the $28?


----------



## BigGearHunter

hisoundfi said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a iem brand called Dickics?
> 
> Serious question, no BS


 

 I'll pass on the Dickics, thank you very much.
  
 In all seriousness though, I have not heard of that company before.


----------



## Hisoundfi

biggearhunter said:


> I'll pass on the Dickics, thank you very much.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I have not heard of that company before.


I ordered the kz 2013, and I received an identical looking product with "dickics" written on the plug, and a G on the housing.


----------



## Pastapipo

koreanzombie said:


> Looks like the kz lps will be back to $28 on the 11th november. Is it worth the $28?




Depends where you're going to use it for. They are build like a tank, with replaceable cables, one with and one without mic and iPhone remote. The lps isn't made for large heads though. 

Soundwise they won't blow you of your feet, still very enjoyable. 
I use them during chores around the house & in the gym. 
For home use the takstar rock the boat. 

So yes, they are certainly worth the money, but don't expect any miracles soundwise.


----------



## Ira Delphic

pastapipo said:


> Depends where you're going to use it for. They are build like a tank, with replaceable cables, one with and one without mic and iPhone remote. The lps isn't made for large heads though.
> 
> Soundwise they won't blow you of your feet, still very enjoyable.
> I use them during chores around the house & in the gym.
> ...


 
  
 How is the sound isolation? At my gym the music they play can be really bad at times.


----------



## 4ren

Should i buy different ear tips for the v sonic vsd3?


----------



## clee290

4ren said:


> Should i buy different ear tips for the v sonic vsd3?


 
 It's personal preference. If you don't like the included tips, you can look into getting others.


----------



## 4ren

clee290 said:


> It's personal preference. If you don't like the included tips, you can look into getting others.


 
 hey thanks! I really wanted to get two birds with one stone. I was looking to pick up some ear tips along with my vsd3 order on Penon. Is there any gripe with v-sonic ear tips in general?  (owned UE 500)
 --- edit
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/579151/gr07-tips-thread
 found some stuff
 lmao being a nuisance


----------



## Pastapipo

ira delphic said:


> How is the sound isolation? At my gym the music they play can be really bad at times.




Isolation is quite good actually! Don't have a lot to compare it to, but they're far better than any headphone I've own.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Its been a while since I last came online on headfi.. any major discoveries? And what happened to the b3 thread?


----------



## mochill

Fidue a83 = major discovery


----------



## Netforce

syedz2ez4 said:


> Its been a while since I last came online on headfi.. any major discoveries? And what happened to the b3 thread?


 
 Not really, some of us are getting our KZ LPS, mine feels like it has been stuck in delivery limbo lately. KZ dt3 and ed3 seem nice, just ordered mine.
  
 Some people came in to the thread who didn't like the b3 and were determined to start stuff. But past is the past, and we are trying to move on in a mature way and will try to ignore the trolls.
  
 e. oh yea, the fidue is apparently pretty good.


----------



## indieman

Might upgrade to the fidue... how does it compare to the havis? Also any r3 vs havi impressions?


----------



## Kamakahah

netforce said:


> Not really, some of us are getting our KZ LPS, mine feels like it has been stuck in delivery limbo lately.




Mine seems that way as well. It did the normal, "Processed through sort facility," then, "Origin post preparing shipment". However, a week later it updated back to, " Processed through sort facility" again - The same facility.

It's like it never made it in the shipment and was found later. *Le Sigh*.


----------



## Netforce

kamakahah said:


> Mine seems that way as well. It did the normal, "Processed through sort facility," then, "Origin post preparing shipment". However, a week later it updated back to, " Processed through sort facility" again - The same facility.
> 
> It's like it never made it in the shipment and was found later. *Le Sigh*.


 
 Yeah same thing for me, my last order from kz went through so fast so pretty annoying how long this order is taking.
  
 Also with aliexpress their pay page isn't working for me today.


----------



## nmatheis

What happened on the B3 thread, you ask? One guy seriously trolled, a few people bit hard, lashed out instead of restraining themselves, and then it became a free-for-all mix of sarcastic and defensive posts. Just ignore the troll, I said. Peter tried that, too. Did it work? Nope...


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Ya I read H20's review on A83 and I trust its an excellent phone. Also today I found out about 1964 ears new lineups including universal and customs with the new patented ambient module technology.

 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1043330169/realloud-technology-that-saves-your-hearing-and-yo?ref=category
  
 The adel control will retail at $199 but can be had for $100 at kickstarter and bass can be tuned to your taste.
  
 Also another value for money is the universal ambient 12 drivers with ambient technology at $500. Retail will be $1000 so 50% discount is really interesting because getting a 12 driver iem with a  new and only patented technology at 500$ is mindblowing lol. Yeah ofcoz we dunno about their sigs yet but I trust 1964 enough for their current lineup and they claim this 12 driver universal iem has neutral bass, transparent mids and open and clear highs with huge ss. He said its similar to LCDs series.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

nmatheis said:


> What happened on the B3 thread, you ask? One guy seriously trolled, a few people bit hard, lashed out instead of restraining themselves, and then it became a free-for-all mix of sarcastic and defensive posts. Just ignore the troll, I said. Peter tried that, too. Did it work? Nope...


 
 Thats a bummer, who was it? Some random guy comes trolling and the mods decide to lock it? After all the efforts that people contributed on that thread then all gone on the hands of a troller? Thats unfair seriously. 
  
 Perhaps I should keep quiet too before I get into trouble


----------



## nmatheis

Pretty sure the stuff just marked ADEL isn't 1964ears, though - just the stuff marked 1964|ADEL. ADEL stuff is 50% off, whereas 1964|ADEL is 40% off, too.


----------



## Exesteils

syedz2ez4 said:


> Thats a bummer, who was it? Some random guy comes trolling and the mods decide to lock it? After all the efforts that people contributed on that thread then all gone on the hands of a troller? Thats unfair seriously.
> 
> Perhaps I should keep quiet too before I get into trouble




Nah, troll comes in and drops the usual "I know better than you" BS and starts claiming everyone in the thread is attacking him for having an opinion. People start defending themselves and the thread goes off-course. Best way is to flag and ignore but nobody seems to do it.

You getting the ADELs?


----------



## nmatheis

syedz2ez4 said:


> Thats a bummer, who was it? Some random guy comes trolling and the mods decide to lock it? After all the efforts that people contributed on that thread then all gone on the hands of a troller? Thats unfair seriously.
> 
> Perhaps I should keep quiet too before I get into trouble




Again, if people had either ignored the troll or "retaliated" by marking the post as offensive and just moving on the thread wouldn't have been locked. Instead it was a real free for all with lots of posts with aggressive language (mostly sarcastic, imho). Unfortunately, not everyone saw them as sarcastic and some started reacting defensively. Its a bummer Baycode's hard work maintaining that thread was ended by a bunch of silliness!


----------



## aaDee

Joke of the day.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/4pcs-lot-Hifi-TTPOD-T1E-T1-Enhanced-High-Fidelity-Definition-Bass-Music-Professional-In-ear-Earphone/1290196_2006246961.html?spm=5261.1408686.1998217092.297


----------



## Dinerenblanc

aadee said:


> Joke of the day.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/4pcs-lot-Hifi-TTPOD-T1E-T1-Enhanced-High-Fidelity-Definition-Bass-Music-Professional-In-ear-Earphone/1290196_2006246961.html?spm=5261.1408686.1998217092.297




You buy, is good deal.


----------



## peter123

nmatheis said:


> Again, if people had either ignored the troll or "retaliated" by marking the post as offensive and just moving on the thread wouldn't have been locked. Instead it was a real free for all with lots of posts with aggressive language (mostly sarcastic, imho). Unfortunately, not everyone saw them as sarcastic and some started reacting defensively. Its a bummer Baycode's hard work maintaining that thread was ended by a bunch of silliness!




The problem is that I feel the moderators take too much consideration too the trolls. I've reported one of them multiple times before and nothing happened. I'm seriously disappointed that the user has not been banned before and still is not banned after what happened. 

One of them is already back trolling the new thread which makes it useless to me. It's really a shame.


----------



## rontant

nmatheis said:


> Again, if people had either ignored the troll or "retaliated" by marking the post as offensive and just moving on the thread wouldn't have been locked. Instead it was a real free for all with lots of posts with aggressive language (mostly sarcastic, imho). Unfortunately, not everyone saw them as sarcastic and some started reacting defensively. Its a bummer @Baycode's hard work maintaining that thread was ended by a bunch of silliness!


 

 I really feel sorry for  @Baycode who has done all the hard works compiling and updating the Havi B3 useful links.


----------



## nmatheis

Oh yes, the trolls should be banned. No question about that. But there were many who piled on who should've known better.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

Get back on topic people, lest you want this thread closed too.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

Wait what? the trolls are not banned? but the thread is? I did not come online early enough to read those so I might not know what actually happened but shouldn't the trollers get the ban instead? I seriously feel for Baycode, he contributed his heart out on that thread.
  
 Anyways you're right lets get back to the topic. The last thing i want is for this chinese thread or discovery thread to get locked, these 2 threads are my hometown on this site.


----------



## peter123

dinerenblanc said:


> Get back on topic people, lest you want this thread closed too.




That's highly unlikely since I don't see anyone even remotely arguing.

I've always considered this thread more like a friendly chit chat thread......


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

exesteils said:


> Nah, troll comes in and drops the usual "I know better than you" BS and starts claiming everyone in the thread is attacking him for having an opinion. People start defending themselves and the thread goes off-course. Best way is to flag and ignore but nobody seems to do it.
> 
> You getting the ADELs?


 
 I am seriously considering it. But the problem is its only lasting another 37 days. If i get my money in time I might jump on it for one of them but definitely not the flaghips max budget around $500. The adel u6 is supposedly tuned like 1964 v6s with the patent technology and its universal for 480$ and that costs like Rm3059 here in Malaysia. I wanted a flagship smartphone lol now I may have to get a lower budget phone instead haha thats if I decide to get with the adels.


----------



## Exesteils

syedz2ez4 said:


> I am seriously considering it. But the problem is its only lasting another 37 days. If i get my money in time I might jump on it for one of them but definitely not the flaghips max budget around $500. The adel u6 is supposedly tuned like 1964 v6s with the patent technology and its universal for 480$ and that costs like Rm3059 here in Malaysia. I wanted a flagship smartphone lol now I may have to get a lower budget phone instead haha thats if I decide to get with the adels.




I'm contemplating the $100 single driver. You can always tell how good a company is at tuning with single driver iems imo.


----------



## airomjosh

Hifiman is having an early treat, re-400 are on sale for only 399 yuan (66 USD) and RE-300 for only 149 yuan(25 USD). 
  
 http://hifiman.tmall.com/?spm=a220o.1000855.w7300361-7803519956.1.5zD2hv&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

exesteils said:


> I'm contemplating the $100 single driver. You can always tell how good a company is at tuning with single driver iems imo.


 
 Yeah and that one is going to retail at $200. Around ckr9s price, I'm also interested in how they would fair. Considering you can tune the bass to your taste and at $100 only hmm good deals indeed. Did you go to e1's meet for the z7 and z5?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

syedz2ez4 said:


> I am seriously considering it. But the problem is its only lasting another 37 days. If i get my money in time I might jump on it for one of them but definitely not the flaghips max budget around $500. The adel u6 is supposedly tuned like 1964 v6s with the patent technology and its universal for 480$ and that costs like Rm3059 here in Malaysia. I wanted a flagship smartphone lol now I may have to get a lower budget phone instead haha thats if I decide to get with the adels.


 
 You probably shouldn't be spending $500 on a single IEM if its gonna take you 37 days to amass the money. Just saying.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

airomjosh said:


> Hifiman is having an early treat, re-400 are on sale for only 399 yuan (66 USD) and RE-300 for only 149 yuan(25 USD).
> 
> http://hifiman.tmall.com/?spm=a220o.1000855.w7300361-7803519956.1.5zD2hv&scene=taobao_shop


 
 Unfortunately, I can't take advantage of any of this.


----------



## Exesteils

syedz2ez4 said:


> Yeah and that one is going to retail at $200. Around ckr9s price, I'm also interested in how they would fair. Considering you can tune the bass to your taste and at $100 only hmm good deals indeed. Did you go to e1's meet for the z7 and z5?




Yup. The Z7 was... Interesting. Sound is definitely very forgiving and I can see it being popular with some.

The Z5 however, was just mediocre for me. Especially when you compare the price and performance to the H3.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

dinerenblanc said:


> You probably shouldn't be spending $500 on a single IEM if its gonna take you 37 days to amass the money. Just saying.


 
 hahah well what can I say, theres always a crave to upgrade and have superior sq but budgets are always going to be the limiting factor


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

exesteils said:


> Yup. The Z7 was... Interesting. Sound is definitely very forgiving and I can see it being popular with some.
> 
> The Z5 however, was just mediocre for me. Especially when you compare the price and performance to the H3.


 
 I am interested in the Z5, and you said mediocre? Oh no thats not a good sign.. its $700 iem. You've heard the ckr9s right? How do they compare? imaging, macrodynamics?


----------



## Exesteils

syedz2ez4 said:


> I am interested in the Z5, and you said mediocre? Oh no thats not a good sign.. its $700 iem. You've heard the ckr9s right? How do they compare? imaging, macrodynamics?




It reminds me of a slightly more refined H3. That boosted bass, the forgiving highs, the rather rounded soundstage. Improved, yes. Worth the $700 price? Nope


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So I couldn't really pull the trigger on the Fidue due to the numerous complaints about it having a very finicky fit and being tip dependent, and the H3 was just too scary with its size, so it came down to the JVC FX850, ATH CKR9, and VSONIC GR07BE. I decided to get both the CKR9 and the GR07BE, and I got a sick deal ($300.00 for both), so I'm passing on the FX850 for now. I'm thinking maybe a Christmas present later? So the GR07BE will arrive today and the CKR9 on Tuesday. Can't wait!!


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

houseofdoom said:


> So I couldn't really pull the trigger on the Fidue due to the numerous complaints about it having a very finicky fit and being tip dependent, and the H3 was just too scary with its size, so it came down to the JVC FX850, ATH CKR9, and VSONIC GR07BE. I decided to get both the CKR9 and the GR07BE, and I got a sick deal ($300.00 for both), so I'm passing on the FX850 for now. I'm thinking maybe a Christmas present later? So the GR07BE will arrive today and the CKR9 on Tuesday. Can't wait!!


 
 Glad you went with the ckr9s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good buys. Post impressions when they arrive.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The Huawai Honor...not an IEM I was fond of. Well, that is no more. I really wanted to like them for more than just build quality, and figured if their congested soundstage was their one only real and damning flaw, maybe it could be fixed by tip rolling. None of my preferred tips worked, so I resorted to riling through my reject pile and found these:
  

  
 They look like they fit poorly....and that's because they do. They sit right at the entrance to my ear canal, so it feels like they barely seal. However, they completely fix the congested sound and allow the Honor to shine. For anyone that has these IEMs and similar tips, give them a whirl. Works wonders.


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> So I couldn't really pull the trigger on the Fidue due to the numerous complaints about it having a very finicky fit and being tip dependent, and the H3 was just too scary with its size, so it came down to the JVC FX850, ATH CKR9, and VSONIC GR07BE. I decided to get both the CKR9 and the GR07BE, and I got a sick deal ($300.00 for both), so I'm passing on the FX850 for now. I'm thinking maybe a Christmas present later? So the GR07BE will arrive today and the CKR9 on Tuesday. Can't wait!!


 
 Would have been interesting to hear what you have to say about the JVC FX850 and ATH CKR9 sounds next to each other, or even JVC FX850 and GR07 but still, let us know how you feel about your new toys! More opinions the better!


----------



## ozkan

I need an upgrade to my IM50 with similar sound signature but with more extensions on both sides and less mid-bass. What IEM do you think will be an upgrade to these?


----------



## Hisoundfi

ozkan said:


> I need an upgrade to my IM50 with similar sound signature but with more extensions on both sides and less mid-bass. What IEM do you think will be an upgrade to these?


I suggest the Dunu DN1000 
If you can get these for 200 or under its a steal. 

GR07BE would be my second pick


----------



## Hisoundfi

You might also like the t1e. 

I prefer it over my im50


----------



## ZapX629

Those sound good, though DN1K would lose the mids of the IM50, I'd think, based on what I've read. GR07BE is a great call, just would be a little hotter in the treble and slightly more recessed mids. T1E sounds like a good call too, but I dunno that it beats the IM50 or not since I haven't heard it. I guess VSD3 is another option based on what people say, but if it's so close to the VSD3S I wouldn't put it in there. IM70 would be the logical jump, but I'll have to wait to hear that before I can say.


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey folks
  
 I am stuck deciding between either the SMSL M2 and Fiio E10k. Does anyone have experience with both of them?
  
 Thanks in advance folks and TGIF


----------



## ozkan

zapx629 said:


> Those sound good, though DN1K would lose the mids of the IM50, I'd think, based on what I've read. GR07BE is a great call, just would be a little hotter in the treble and slightly more recessed mids. T1E sounds like a good call too, but I dunno that it beats the IM50 or not since I haven't heard it. I guess VSD3 is another option based on what people say, but if it's so close to the VSD3S I wouldn't put it in there. IM70 would be the logical jump, but I'll have to wait to hear that before I can say.


 
  
 DN1K is not to my liking so the VSD3S and GR07BE. I've heard them all except T1E but I don't think I will have the same mid details and vocals or will I? Thanks for the suggestions though. What I'm looking for is the same great vocal presentation accompanying with less mid-bass, more subbass extention and more upfront treble. Will I get all of them with IM70? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Maybe I should wait for your comparisons between IM50 and IM70 and make a decision. When will you get your IM70 btw?


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Dunu DN1000 has more articulate and detailed mids and treble. It's more extended on both ends. The im50 has a more lush and timbre-ish sound but based on what he's looking for I think the dnk would be an upgrade. 

Good call one the vsd3 or 3s, that's another good one to consider


----------



## yalper

ozkan said:


> DN1K is not to my liking so the VSD3S and GR07BE. I've heard them all except T1E but I don't think I will have the same mid details and vocals or will I? Thanks for the suggestions though. What I'm looking for is the same great vocal presentation accompanying with less mid-bass, more subbass extention and more upfront treble. Will I get all of them with IM70?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How about a Havi B3 + NX1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

These arrived...




After just two hours of intense burn in, I took these guys off the burn station and popped them into my X1, playing FLAC, and HOLY SCHIIT THE EARGASM!!! The VSonic GR07BE are a beast! Much better than my old classic version I had a few years ago. The bass is so articulate, punchy, and juicy, and the mids and detail retrieval and layering with that soundstage are worth the price of admission. Lush and warm. My perfect sound sig. These are even better than my former ZA Doppio. The tuning is just so classy and beautiful, but not thin like the BA's. I'm losing myself with Supertramp. I did change the tips from the UE600 Silicone tips seen to the special order tips I have now. The Spiral dots unfortunately didn't fit the relatively thin nozzle. Not sure how the ATH-CKR9's I ordered that arrive on Tuesday will stack up, but unless they can come close to the sound sig of the 07BE, and provide a considerable upgrade in sound, not sure if I'll keep them around? We'll see! I'm still excited for the CKR9's. Come to daddy! Until then...GR07 + X1 + E11k + Supertramp = Dreamy! As I think the good drnewnexico might say?


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> DN1K is not to my liking so the VSD3S and GR07BE. I've heard them all except T1E but I don't think I will have the same mid details and vocals or will I? Thanks for the suggestions though. What I'm looking for is the same great vocal presentation accompanying with less mid-bass, more subbass extention and more upfront treble. Will I get all of them with IM70?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll have them tomorrow, but won't get to listen to them til the evening.


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> These arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +100
  
 These are in an elite class. It's a shame that more people aren't biting with the price dropping to the $100 mark.
  
  
 The detail, bass rumble, crisp and accurate treble, high resolution, it's the total package and the sound becomes an addiction. Hooked up to my C5 these are screw**g amazeballs.
  
 Hey Chinese thread, you should stop holding out for new VSD stuff and try this guy out.
  
 These things rival stuff in the 300-500 price tag or more depending on who you ask.
  
 Havi B3 pro I is good, the GR07BE is great.


----------



## vlenbo

houseofdoom said:


> These arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




will hide this in a spoiler sooner or later today.


I love your impressions of the gr07be. I hope the ckr9s do entice you just a smuch. If not, give it 60 hours of burn in and see if you hear improvements. If not, I'm truly sorry for suggesting it. :S


----------



## HouseOfDoom

vlenbo said:


> will hide this in a spoiler sooner or later today.
> 
> 
> I love your impressions of the gr07be. I hope the ckr9s do entice you just a smuch. If not, give it 60 hours of burn in and see if you hear improvements. If not, I'm truly sorry for suggesting it. :S




I appreciate the suggestion no matter how they shake out. The only worry I have is that the 07BE has all the attributes of my favorite and preferred sound signature, and heavy metal music grooves on them and classic rock/progressive rock sound downright sublime. So we'll see just how much better they are for the $190 I paid for them vs $110?


----------



## mochill

The gr07be is an elite group of iem so is the a83 is is on top


----------



## mochill

If you have mh1 tips try them out on the gr07be


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> +100
> 
> These are in an elite class. It's a shame that more people aren't biting with the price dropping to the $100 mark.
> 
> ...




Oh yeah. +100 for that analysis and comment. Been A/B'ing against the Havi B3, and the 07BE win in pretty much every category minus soundstage and smoothness. Highs are clearer and better extended on the 07BE, but some tracks can generate sibilance, where the B3 is smooth and has no sibilance at all. The mids are fuller and lusher on the 07BE. The B3 feels thin like a BA in comparison. The bottom end is no contest. The BE is punchier, stronger, and more present and take charge. The B3 bass, though as articulate, just is too balanced. Doesn't stand out. The 07BE requires no amp to sound absolutely fantastic. We all know the B3 requires an amp. So though still quite enjoyable, the B3 is a notch below the 07BE in texture, imaging, layering, and fullness. Equal in timbre, and equal in detail retrieval, but when you add it up, I'm reaching for the GR07 for that lush fullness and bass presence, and without an amp.


----------



## altrunox

houseofdoom said:


> These arrived...


 
  
 I will buy the classics from Aliexpress on 11/11, I hope that I`ll like them as much as you liked it.
 Nice impressions


----------



## mochill

Get to 50hrs for the next level of change and then 150hrs for another stage and finally 300hr for the third stage and 500for the last stage


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> The gr07be is an elite group of iem so is the a83 is is on top




+1 mochill. They are in a top tier class, and the price to performance ratio is downright OBSCENE!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> I will buy the classics from Aliexpress on 11/11, I hope that I`ll like them as much as you liked it.
> Nice impressions


 
 I don't know what tuning the classics have. You might want to consider getting the bass edition.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

altrunox said:


> I will buy the classics from Aliexpress on 11/11, I hope that I`ll like them as much as you liked it.
> Nice impressions




Thanks, and I think you'll be very pleased. I know I am! Cheers!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> Get to 50hrs for the next level of change and then 150hrs for another stage and finally 300hr for the third stage and 500for the last stage




Yes sir. The bio-cell take quite a bit to cook. My T1e took awhile too, but started becoming beautiful drivers after 200hours, until the jack short.


----------



## bhazard

If I didn't already have the XE800, I probably would have tried the 07BE awhile ago.


----------



## mochill

You should get one bhazard , definitely worth it


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks, and I think you'll be very pleased. I know I am! Cheers!


If you like the bass on the GR07BE, I strongly suggest you get the t1e. Believe it or not, the bass presence and quality is better on the t1e IMHO.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> If I didn't already have the XE800, I probably would have tried the 07BE awhile ago.



From what I hear, the XE800 are a reshelled 07BE, so you probably are good with those?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> If you like the bass on the GR07BE, I strongly suggest you get the t1e. Believe it or not, the bass presence and quality is better on the t1e IMHO.




My T1e died so to speak, but yes, once they get past 200hours of burn in, they bake into one heck of a beast. Best value at $40-50 in budget-fi. IMHO.


----------



## mochill

The xe800 is different in sound from the gr07be , different tuning but good..the gr07be is a notch better then it.


----------



## sfwalcer

hisoundfi said:


> If you like the bass on the GR07BE, I strongly suggest you get the t1e. Believe it or not, the bass presence and *quality is better on the t1e IMHO.*


 

 ^


----------



## Hisoundfi

Get outa here troll!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Welcome back, Massa Troll! It was partly due to your raves and endorsement of the 07BE that I took the plunge. Thanks for that.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey Walcer what gear are you on these days?
  
 Welcome back broski


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> Welcome back, Massa Troll! It was partly due to your raves and endorsement of the 07BE that I took the plunge. Thanks for that.


 
 ^
 Have i ever left though??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You made a great choice meng, cuz i recently re-purchased a used/ kinda beat-up set for the $65 and it's one of the best buys i have ever made. These gr07 BE will give you that extra mile if you amp/source 'em up properly. And that doesn't to be expensive cuz i am jammin' out to them with my cheapo rockboxed Sansa clip+ and Brainwavz AP001 amp. LMAO
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/735914/brainwavz-new-portable-headphone-amplifier-ap001/195#post_11028287
 ^
 i am mo' impressed with the amp on the lil' AP001 than FiiO E17. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> Get outa here troll!


 
 ^
  I LOVE YOU TOO!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> My T1e died so to speak, but yes, *once they get past 200hours of burn in,* they bake into one heck of a beast. Best value at $40-50 in budget-fi. IMHO.


 
 ^ The dividing line between no-name Chinese brands and Western brands. You can't really say they sound good until they've had x00 hours of burn-in.


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> Welcome back, Massa Troll! It was partly due to your raves and endorsement of the 07BE that I took the plunge. Thanks for that.


 
  
 +


hisoundfi said:


> Hey Walcer what gear are you on these days?
> 
> Welcome back broski


 
 ^
 Oh forgot to say that i recently re-purchased the ATH CKS1000 (Dannybai's set hoho) for like $60 and i was right in going for the gr07 BEs instead of those ATH my 1st go around cuz the V-shape sound siggy slant of those ATHs sound pretty dated nowadayz especially compared to SOLID bass cheapos such as the ttpod t1e (just to make Hisoundfi happy .  Cuz the bass quantity as well as quality sounds much mo' solid on those t1es than the ATH CKS1Ks. : P
  
 If you must know......
  
 Toppings:
  
 Right now i a rockin' the VSonic VSD3S ( in fact it's mo'shill filter deprived set LMAO)/ Ostry KC06 classic edition as my daily beater sets, with the GR07 BEs as my monitor set. ATH CKS1K collecting dust along with the tenores (in i am tryin' to sell haha), Brainwavz R3 when i feel like changing it up and S5 untouched since my write-up of them. LoL
  
 Philips SHE9700 (two sets) for running/ intense workout/ crapout purposes. They are pretty AMAZING for the $3 i paid for them like-new used on Amazon. : P
  
 Sauces:
 Cayin C5/Fiio X5. Sansa Clip+/Brianwavz AP001. iPod nano 4th/5th gen/ iPod classic 5th gen with venturecraft go-dap 3GS. Nokia N9 like a BOSS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Patiently awaiting the VSD5 to be released then cop while catching up/ evaluating on the latest hypes cuz the VSD3S/ KC06s are THAT GOOD.


----------



## Hisoundfi

You have good taste dude.
  
 Have you tried the Cayin C5?
  
 Lately I have been jamming my ugly as Schiit monster gratitudes through the C5 and it's pretty sweet sound from top to bottom. That C5 is ultra high resolution that makes that and many other IEMs to another level.
  
 The C5+GR07BE btw puts on a clinic in fidelity. It's like peanut butter and jelly.
  
 And ya, the T1E and DGS100 are still heavy in my rotation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers


----------



## sfwalcer

hisoundfi said:


> You have good taste dude.
> 
> Have you tried the Cayin C5?
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Have had the Cayin C5 for some time now and posted my sexcee C5/X5 combo pics in their thread a while ago. The C5/X5 combo is sweet as hell and really gives the 2D sound of the gr07 BE that desperately needed 3D/ HD lift. Higher resolution and better staging as the result.
  
 But i am just as happy now listening to my damn cheapo Clip+ and Brainwavz AP001 combo with my gr07 BEs as i type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's mo' fun/musical in *a good ratchet kinda' way *albeit less refined, but damnnnnnn i REALLY LIKE THIS CHEAPO PARING!!!
  
 HYPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LMAO glad those *D*oggie*S*chiit*1000* are still doing for ya' despite what has entailed post hype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


... schiit just got explosive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



                                                                                  ..... shots fired!!! 


  


 ^
 "i don't hype crap". : P


----------



## mochill

You mud hype the a83


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Have had the Cayin C5 for some time now and posted my sexcee C5/X5 combo pics in their thread a while ago. The C5/X5 combo is sweet as hell and really gives the 2D sound of the gr07 BE that desperately needed 3D/ HD lift. Higher resolution and better staging as the result.
> 
> But i am just as happy now listening to my damn cheapo Clip+ and Brainwavz AP001 combo with my gr07 BEs as i type. :blink: It's mo' fun/musical in *a good ratchet kinda' way* albeit less refined, but damnnnnnn i REALLY LIKE THIS CHEAPO PARING!!!
> ...


troll...


----------



## nmatheis

Have you tried DGS100 with C5 and/or AP001, sfwalcer? Don't dis unless you've tried!


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> You mud hype the a83


 
 ^
 A bit too rich for my blood those Ayyys 83s be. :  (
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> troll...


 
 ^
 LMAO this is your best reply??? Way to state the obvious. C'mon meng put some effort into it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 MAD DISAPPOINT. 
  
  


nmatheis said:


> Have you tried DGS100 with C5 and/or AP001, @sfwalcer? Don't dis unless you've tried!


 
 ^
 Me no DogGieS100 so me no lie. But the C5 and AP001 i have.
  
 Me no wokei as well. : P


----------



## nmatheis

Cage match time sfwalcer: C5 vs. AP001. Who wins? How long does it take? What special moves does each pull out?


----------



## sfwalcer

nmatheis said:


> Cage match time @sfwalcer: C5 vs. AP001. Who wins? How long does it take? What special moves does each pull out?


 

 ^
 LMAO are you trollin' me??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i like the amp of the AP001 better than the FiiO E17s amp cuz it's more transparent but it doesn't stand a Chinamengs chance against the Cayin C5. It doesn't even bests that if the venturecraft go-dap 3gs so....
  
 But for $30 with free stuff on top from Brainwavz it's a damn sweet amp esp. if you have a cheapo Sansa Clip+ which for me gels amazing well with the gr07 BEs. Gives the flat 2D monitor-esque sound of the VSonics some fun good old 3D ratchet factor.

  
*edit*: oh and i win cuz i gots both. : P


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

hisoundfi said:


> If you like the bass on the GR07BE, I strongly suggest you get the t1e. Believe it or not, the bass presence and quality is better on the t1e IMHO.


 
 I agree with you on the bass presence of t1e comapred to xe800. However what sets it back is the details, I feel I am losing quite some details on the mids at the expense of bass.


----------



## nmatheis

Sounds like I gots ta gets me some GR07BE!


----------



## nmatheis

sfwalcer: Not trollin'. Just a reality check.


----------



## sfwalcer

nmatheis said:


> Sounds like I gots ta gets me some GR07BE!


 

 ^
 i would wait to see how those up coming VSD5 turns out tbh. But their $110 sales price new is pretty sweet. Not as sweet as my beat up used set for $65 though.


----------



## sfwalcer

nmatheis said:


> @sfwalcer: Not trollin'. Just a reality check.


 

 ^
 i always keeps it realz meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nmatheis

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> i would wait to see how those up coming VSD5 turns out tbh. But their $110 sales price new is pretty sweet. Not as sweet as my beat up used set for $65 though.




Not if VSD5 come with Schitty detachable cables like my VSD3 & VSD3S did!


----------



## sfwalcer

nmatheis said:


> Not if VSD5 come with Schitty detachable cables like my VSD3 & VSD3S did!


 

 ^
 Maybe they are making the cable attached like the new batches of VSD3/S. YOU HAPPY NOW!!!


----------



## nmatheis

Yup


----------



## nmatheis

How's the *non-detachable* cable on your *beat up* pair of GR07BE, btw?


----------



## sfwalcer

nmatheis said:


> Yup


 
  
 +


nmatheis said:


> How's the *non-detachable* cable on your *beat up* pair of GR07BE, btw?


 
 ^
 And just for that, this is for you. 
... LMAO Brits.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Their Honest Trailer series is awesome!!!


----------



## nmatheis

Robocop trailer was mildly amusing. That Dr Who thing, though - *BLASPHEMY!!! * 

Oh yeah, to keep this OT: Listening to Dimmu Borgir with T1-E out of my iPhone 5s


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nmatheis said:


> Robocop trailer was mildly amusing. That Dr Who thing, though - *BLASPHEMY!!! *
> 
> Oh yeah, to keep this OT: Listening to Dimmu Borgir with T1-E out of my iPhone 5s




Dimmu Borgir's Master Of Disharmony, Spellbound, and Reptile are my test tracks for instrument separation and bass speed, because if a driver can't handle the speed, energy, and bad production, then it's a peas poor all-arounder and slow bass response with poor layering/instrument separation. Plus those are kick butt songs!


----------



## Breezy

Was wondering if there's anything better than Don Scorpio Dolphins now, there's been so many IEM releases i kind of got lost. And are the Dolphins better than V-Moda XS?


----------



## bhazard

breezy said:


> Was wondering if there's anything better than Don Scorpio Dolphins now, there's been so many IEM releases i kind of got lost. And are the Dolphins better than V-Moda XS?


 
 Haven't heard the XS, but it seems to be more capable over the Dolphin.


----------



## BigGearHunter

bhazard said:


> Haven't heard the XS, but it seems to be more capable over the Dolphin.


 

 Probably a silly question, but how do the Dolphins compare to the KZ LPS?


----------



## bhazard

Looks like we have a new $17 "dual membrane" (dual driver?) Bass heavy Somic MH435.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-6030642497.84.eq590D&id=42131167327&rn=359fa54652cee8ef41ae5e3f5e842e00&abbucket=7
  
 .. AND, it looks like a new Moxpad is out too. Moxpad X6. Price should get cut in half soon. Looks very Shure like.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-Moxpad-X6-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/639551_32228909247.html


----------



## Lucius

LMUE has 2 new vented IEMs listed in new products and they look damn good !
They claim they both have balanced sound and spacious soundstage 
Anyone ready to take the plunge ?

Syun ME-1

http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun-me-1/

Syun Mix-1

http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun-mix-1/


----------



## HouseOfDoom

$116 for an unknown untried IEM? Not me.

That mix-1 looks like your typical v-shaped bass boomer like the Pistons or any of the other cheap Chinese IEMs. At $32 it probably sounds like it's priced, considering the other is $80 more.


----------



## nihontoman

bhazard said:


> Looks like we have a new $17 "dual membrane" (dual driver?) Bass heavy Somic MH435.
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-6030642497.84.eq590D&id=42131167327&rn=359fa54652cee8ef41ae5e3f5e842e00&abbucket=7
> 
> ...


 
  
 that coaxial dual membrane is the same technology Radius Japan used in it's TWF11 and TWF21 iems. funny how these iems are now forgotten...


----------



## ozkan

What do you guys think about SMSL M2? I am gonna use it with my Moto G. Does it work on android devices?


----------



## Philliphobia

bhazard said:


> .. AND, it looks like a new Moxpad is out too. Moxpad X6. Price should get cut in half soon. Looks very Shure like.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-Moxpad-X6-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/639551_32228909247.html


 
 that new moxpad looks to be interesting, I definitely prefer the look of it over the X3. The cable looks awesome too


----------



## nihontoman

philliphobia said:


> that new moxpad looks to be interesting, I definitely prefer the look of it over the X3. The cable looks awesome too


 
  
 I asked the seller if color options include left-right pieces in red and blue combo. it's there in the product description so  also, the seller has 5$ promotional coupon that gets the price to 34$ with free epacket shipping.


----------



## peter123

My Brainwavz S0 review is up for those who might find it interesting:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s0-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11902


----------



## 1clearhead

philliphobia said:


> that new moxpad looks to be interesting, I definitely prefer the look of it over the X3. The cable looks awesome too


 
  
 I hope the drivers sound different. The frequency specs on the old ones and new ones look exactly the same to me.


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> I hope the drivers sound different. The frequency specs on the old ones and new ones look exactly the same to me.


 
  
 With the likes of VSD3 and Havi in the similar price bracket, does it make sense to own the moxpad products as well? Or would it be redundant?


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> With the likes of VSD3 and Havi in the similar price bracket, does it make sense to own the moxpad products as well? Or would it be redundant?


 
 That price will drop in half soon.


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> With the likes of VSD3 and Havi in the similar price bracket, does it make sense to own the moxpad products as well? Or would it be redundant?


 
  
 I know.....the looks of the new Moxpad X6 is killing me, they look sweet!
 .....I'm also eyeing the Somic MH415. Decisions, Decisions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  


bhazard said:


> That price will drop in half soon.


 
  
 Can't wait!
  
 ......But, some sellers, or maybe most are already jacking-up the prices just to drop it half-price the next day (11th) on taobao.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Dsnuts and ericp both returned their Fidue A83's. QC issues. That with the fit issues and finicky tips, I'm so glad I passed on them. No matter how great something sounds, or how TOTL they are, if they aren't going to last, then there's no sense in spending $280-400 on something. These VSonic GR07BE are built like a tank, and sound fantastic. So much so, not sure about keeping the ATH CKR9? No sure yet? But anyways, a big *whew* on dodging the Fidue.


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> Dsnuts and ericp both returned their Fidue A83's. QC issues. That with the fit issues and finicky tips, I'm so glad I passed on them. No matter how great something sounds, or how TOTL they are, if they aren't going to last, then there's no sense in spending $280-400 on something. These VSonic GR07BE are built like a tank, and sound fantastic. So much so, not sure about keeping the ATH CKR9? No sure yet? But anyways, a big *whew* on dodging the Fidue.


 

 ^
 +100000000000000000000000000000000000.
  
 My gut feelin' told me to stay aways from those Ayyy 83s.
  
 Best to ride out the hype train MAJORITY of the tyme and see where it REALLY takes you tbh.


----------



## nick n

2 out of how many though that are out there so far? Hard to quantify that. And this is a microcosm in here what are the rates outside of here I wonder.
 There's been *far* more issues with others that are still around and popular so far.
 ( genuinely curious not trying to get hackles up  )
  
 Guess it is a waiting game.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> 2 out of how many though that are out there so far?


 

 ^
 Fit/ tip issues as well meng, don't forget about that. Plus they look cheap/ pretty damn ugly to me. haha
  
 A few had QC issues initially as well with the Altone 200s then look where that hype train went and gone. Dead as a door knob, once everyone had their turn. 
  
 You should read the ASG Rockets thread and all the crap peps are saying regarding those Altone 200s. LMAO


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Fit/ tip issues as well meng, don't forget about that. Plus they look cheap/ pretty damn ugly to me. haha
> 
> A few had QC issues initially as well with the Altone 200s then look where that hype train went and gone. Dead as a door knob, once everyone had their turn.
> ...


 
  
 Altone200 first production batch was one big issue   I had to return mine for exchange as well.  With A83, Dsnuts and Eric's are the first two complaints I heard of for now, and "good" thing it was actually an out of the box lemon rather than a month later when you're sh!t out of luck with warranty or return time window...  I don't know 100% yet, but was promised by Fidue a review sample of A83 which I assume should arrive from the same Amazon US seller.  Will be interesting to see if they got a bad batch, or with my luck I will get a review loaner which is going to be an open box from DSnuts lol!!!


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> That price will drop in half soon.




It's $39 now, plus the 11th Nov sale is tomorrow. Have it in my cart, just in case


----------



## sfwalcer

twister6 said:


> Altone200 first production batch was one big issue   I had to return mine for exchange as well.  With A83, Dsnuts and Eric's are the first two complaints I heard of for now, and "good" thing it was actually an out of the box lemon rather than a month later when you're sh!t out of luck with warranty or return time window...  I don't know 100% yet, but was promised by Fidue a review sample of A83 which I assume should arrive from the same Amazon US seller.  Will be interesting to see if they got a bad batch, or with my luck I will get a review loaner which is going to be an open box from DSnuts lol!!!


 

 ^
 Dood you need to hook me up with them review sample gravy train of yours meng. i is just too damn lazy to contact mofos for review samples plus my style ain't gonna win them over fo' sho. LMAO
  
 Can i hit those Ayyy 83 after when you're done??? i am sure you're gonna get a set in for free cuz even FiiO hooks you up with stuff and they mostly tour their stuff. haha


----------



## H20Fidelity

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Fit/ tip issues as well meng, don't forget about that. Plus they look cheap/ pretty damn ugly to me. haha
> 
> A few had QC issues initially as well with the Altone 200s then look where that hype train went and gone. Dead as a door knob, once everyone had their turn.
> ...


 


 What do you mean once everyone had their turn? Fill me in, I'd love to hear more.

 Keep in mind Altone200 has scored nothing but 4.5-5 star reviews from reputable members.

 Read them

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/t-peos-altone200/reviews

 What cant be helped however is any 'overly obvious' distaste for the product, as you've kindly directed people towards.


----------



## pat1984

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, some want a more smooth treble and heavy bass while some others prefer a treble heavy signature with punchy bass. As far as I am concerned, I am still in love with the altone 200 as for me its amazingly detailed with almost no sibilance issues along with great punchy bass and nice mids. I am yet to find an IEM with better value given I got them for just $125. I am going to get the A83 soon and then can form an opinion about them only after listening to them.


----------



## sfwalcer

h20fidelity said:


> What do you mean once everyone had their turn? Fill me in, I'd love to hear more.
> 
> Keep in mind Altone200 has scored nothing but 4.5-5 star reviews from reputable members.
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Looks like i hit the right nail on its head. 
  
 You fell for it REAL gud uncle H20. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


pat1984 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, some want a more smooth treble and heavy bass while some others prefer a treble heavy signature with punchy bass. As far as I am concerned, I am still in love with the altone 200 as for me its amazingly detailed with almost no sibilance issues along with great punchy bass and nice mids. I am yet to find an IEM with better value given I got them for just $125. I am going to get the A83 soon and then can form an opinion about them only after listening to them.


 
 ^
 Will get to hear those Altones eventually since i am on a tour for them. But is taking its sweet arse tyme to get to me, sigh. Same with those Rockets, both of which i don't plan to buy for various reasons......
  
 The Sony EX1000s i am getting in soon to audition which will make it interesting since have always wanted to hear the hype on those.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Looks like i hit the right nail on its head.
> 
> You fell for it REAL gud uncle H20. hoho


 


 I don't have time to be going back and forth playing games with you, to be honest I think you're ok and It's not my style, but just remember Altone200 may not be liked by some, however the reasons behind such distaste from a certain social circle are blatantly obvious.

 Good day, sfwalcer.


----------



## sfwalcer

h20fidelity said:


> I don't have time to be going back and forth playing games with you, to be honest I think you're ok and It's not my style, but just remember Altone200 may not be liked by some, *however the reasons behind such distaste from a certain social circle are blatantly obvious.*
> 
> Good day, sfwalcer.


 

 ^
 LoL don't understand why you're talking this so personal. Thought you had a better sense of humor than that, guess your beloved Kova will always be my go to guy. He is a much better sport. : P
  
 Bye bye unlce H20.  You will be missed. T_T
  
*My point EXACTLY!!! Your circle, their circle, my circle i am trying to get outta all that circle....*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vlenbo

pat1984 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, some want a more smooth treble and heavy bass while some others prefer a treble heavy signature with punchy bass. As far as I am concerned, I am still in love with the altone 200 as for me its amazingly detailed with almost no sibilance issues along with great punchy bass and nice mids. I am yet to find an IEM with better value given I got them for just $125. I am going to get the A83 soon and then can form an opinion about them only after listening to them.


 
 Too bad they cost more than $165 now. 
  
 I'd rather get the A83s at that point when they go on sale from [site name withheld]
  
  
 Still, I bet they are a great competitor at the price point, but there are other options out there that makes it a lot more difficult for an audiophile to choose.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Yeah that there is super lame. The Altone 200 was introduced at $100-125 at pre release, and then the price was jacked to $170-200. Nearly twice the price, and no, they were not a Kickstarter project. This and they were initially billed as being an "affordable" hybrid alternative. They aren't that affordable anymore. Not past the pre-release, and this H20 guy, I just researched him, and he gets all these T-PEOS for free to review. Last guy who should be opposing the opinion of others in regards to a product he is so closely associated with. Just MHO. walser might have a point about QC and high end prices?


----------



## altrunox

Oh no, here we go again


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I might have a pair of CKR9's on sale after Tuesday? 

I sure love the look of those new JVC FXT200. Love it! Those are my next pick up, but I'm moving in a couple weeks, and I can't risk ordering and having a delay in delivery. Next pick up will be those FXT's.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Too bad they cost more than $165 now.
> 
> I'd rather get the A83s at that point when they go on sale from [site name withheld]
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


houseofdoom said:


> Yeah that there is super lame. The Altone 200 was introduced at $100-125 at pre release, and then the price was jacked to $170-200. Nearly twice the price, and no, they were not a Kickstarter project. This and they were initially billed as being an "affordable" hybrid alternative. They aren't that affordable anymore. Not past the pre-release, and this H20 guy, I just researched him, and he gets all these T-PEOS for free to review. Last guy who should be opposing the opinion of others in regards to a product he is so closely associated with. Just MHO. walser might have a point about QC and high end prices?


 
 ^
 nah H2O is cool, you get review samples don't mean you're shillin' out. Just ask twisty here, no wait..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









 j/k why of course you know we love ya' twisty!!!


  
 The problem i have with him regarding these Altone 200s is that he took it wayyy too personal this tyme around. Have no idea what he is implying when he stated "*however the reasons behind such distaste from a certain social circle are blatantly obvious.*" cuz james is the one being the most "harsh" on those Altones and it was what i was referring to. James has an analytical flatter leaning tendency as we already found out with his take on the Sony H3s so i was surprised how much he disliked the Altones THAT much. tbh
  
 I like his take on this ASG Rockets as well and puts the nutso hype fan boism into perspective FINALLY in that thread sheeeesh. About damn tyme cuz those flatters were driving me nuts with all the flat talk. haha
  
 Just that circle jerks in "Appreciation Threads" can be too much at tymes and i had my share of that as well. : P  Just trying to get outta' that clique/ circle mentality cuz i have no beef with anyone here really besides mo'shill. 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cuz I THE FOOL NEUTERED MY VSD3S' FILTERS!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

altrunox said:


> Oh no, here we go again


 

 ^
 Nah i gots this on lock down!!!


----------



## twister6

@sfwalcer : you should add to your "master troll" title also a "ball buster" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 and where the heck is @Wokei ?!?  We miss you bud!!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I trust twister's reviews. I bought the Zero Audio Doppio on his recommendation. I'd still have them if not for a tweaky right ear issue, and someone with knowledge of electrical bought them off me to fix and flip. I miss those Dops though tbh. A lot.


----------



## Exesteils

houseofdoom said:


> *I might have a pair of CKR9's on sale after Tuesday? *
> 
> I sure love the look of those new JVC FXT200. Love it! Those are my next pick up, but I'm moving in a couple weeks, and I can't risk ordering and having a delay in delivery. Next pick up will be those FXT's.




Wut. Didn't you just get the CKR9's?


----------



## sfwalcer

twister6 said:


> @sfwalcer : you should add to your "master troll" title also a "ball buster"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Masa' Troll ball busta' LIKE A BOSS. NICE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Me no Woki me Obi-Wan KenWoki. : P
  
 Me no him right??? 
  
  


houseofdoom said:


> I trust twister's reviews. I bought the Zero Audio Doppio on his recommendation. I'd still have them if not for a tweaky right ear issue, and someone with knowledge of electrical bought them off me to fix and flip. I miss those Dops though tbh. A lot.


 
 ^
 Sadly there are only a select few i can trust these dayz.........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cuz i don't even trust myself.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Wut. Didn't you just get the CKR9's?


 
 I thought he still didn't receive them yet, confusing...
  
 Either way, it's best to wait houseofdoom. Hear them first, give them just a few hours to save you time to decide whether to sell it. If you hear the difference yourself and enjoy it equally to the gr07be or have a similar sound to one another, by all means sell it.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> I thought he still didn't receive them yet, confusing...
> 
> Either way, it's best to wait houseofdoom. Hear them first, give them just a few hours to save you time to decide whether to sell it. If you hear the difference yourself and enjoy it equally to the gr07be or have a similar sound to one another, by all means sell it.


 

 ^
 Hey fool your CKR9s are FINALLY coming my way after all this tyme. haha Just got a PM from jants a day ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope they are good. :  )


----------



## HouseOfDoom

They aren't here yet. Not until Tuesday. I'll give them an honest go. Just hedging my bets vs the sound quality and comfort of the GR07BE.


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> I thought he still didn't receive them yet, confusing...
> 
> Either way, it's best to wait houseofdoom. Hear them first, give them just a few hours to save you time to decide whether to sell it. If you hear the difference yourself and enjoy it equally to the gr07be or have a similar sound to one another, by all means sell it.


 
  
 Plus I remember from Earfonia review, they require a lengthy burn in to get to their prime!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Hey fool your CKR9s are FINALLY coming my way after all this tyme. haha Just got a PM from jants a day ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 After reading unexpected disappointed from the other members (well, they weren't exactly disappointed, but they did have qualms with it), I am not pushing my luck that you'll enjoy it as much as I do either. 
  
 Hope you do enjoy them at least. 


houseofdoom said:


> They aren't here yet. Not until Tuesday. I'll give them an honest go. Just hedging my bets vs the sound quality and comfort of the GR07BE.


  
 I think comfort will be your formidable enemy with this in-ear.
  
 For me it fits fine, and it is comfy too. For other members who listened to them in a loan tour, one found the fit slightly finicky.



twister6 said:


> Plus I remember from Earfonia review, they require a lengthy burn in to get to their prime!


 
 That is completely true.
  
 Mine did not for some reason, I find that hilarious. It might be that I received a used pair, since I inspected the product and discovered two scratches on the plastic body. Disappointing!


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> They aren't here yet. Not until Tuesday. I'll give them an honest go. Just hedging my bets vs the sound quality and comfort of the GR07BE.


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> After reading unexpected disappointed from the other members (well, they weren't exactly disappointed, but they did have qualms with it), I am not pushing my luck that you'll enjoy it as much as I do either.
> 
> Hope you do enjoy them at least.
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 LoL i have not read anything on these ATHs, cuz i don't really care for them much so have not subscribed to any of their threads. Just sucks to hear that others didn't fine it as good as you did. But i am sure they are on par with the GR07 BEs sonic capability wise with a different sound siggy. Probably gonna be a side-grade if anything. Not like the GR07 BEs are the be all end all of anything anyways. They are just CLASSICS meng.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

+1 on the classics comment, and they fit so snug in my ears, they feel like customs. I fell asleep with them in. Forgot they were in. Now that's comfort!

PS They are more comfy than the B3. Yep. By a good mile too.


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> +1 on the classics comment, and they fit so snug in my ears, they feel like customs. I fell asleep with them in. Forgot they were in. Now that's comfort!
> 
> PS They are more comfy than the B3. Yep. By a good mile too.


 

 ^
 I don't have as much of a great comfort factor as you sadly regarding the gr07 BEs cuz their square-ish housing shape makes my ears a bit sore after prolong listening sessions. The round housing of the VSD1 on the other hand fits like a glove and i can wear those for like the entire day and not feel anything. The bigger/ more edgy housing shape of the VSD3S is similar in comfort to me as the gr07 BEs with a tiny bit of soreness sadly as well.
  
 But THANK GOD i have no seal issues with any of them pheeeew!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

redfx said:


> What?
> [Mod Edited] - *group buy for HF*


 
 Uh, dude, GB's are prohibited on Head-Fi as per site rules. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/group-buys
  
 Read up on that, and don't do it again.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Terrible violation of rules. Blatant.


----------



## redfx

thatbeatsguy said:


> Uh, dude, GB's are prohibited on Head-Fi as per site rules.
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/group-buys
> 
> 
> Read up on that, and don't do it again.


 

 Ok, thank you.


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> Looks like we have a new $17 "dual membrane" (dual driver?) Bass heavy Somic MH435.
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-6030642497.84.eq590D&id=42131167327&rn=359fa54652cee8ef41ae5e3f5e842e00&abbucket=7


 
 Look at the fr graph. They don't have the treble.
 Damn, they have only 2/3 of midrange!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> Terrible violation of rules. Blatant.


 
 What can you do? He's a new member. It's kinda weir,d though, since I didn't see any mention of group buys in the Posting Guidelines...
  


inszy said:


> Look at the fr graph. They don't have the treble.
> Damn, they have only 2/3 of midrange!


 
 Anyone notice how the MH435's cross-section image was blatantly ripped from the Xiaomi Pistons?

  
  
 MH435 left, Xiaomi Pistons right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They also took the diaphragm image from the Pistons page:

 Again, MH435 left, Pistons right.


----------



## MuZo2

May be same marketing agency, or may be same OEM company who makes the IEM


----------



## Inszy

Or may be lazy graphic designer


----------



## thatBeatsguy

muzo2 said:


> May be same marketing agency, or may be same OEM company who makes the IEM


 
 Not likely -- I've seen the Pistons' OEM at http://1more.com, and this Somic IEM isn't in their list.


----------



## altrunox

On 11/11 a big sale should happen on Aliexpress, there're some discounts and I saw somewhere about a fixed discount of US$10 for each US$99.
 If someone get some good deal, post here.


----------



## nihontoman

altrunox said:


> On 11/11 a big sale should happen on Aliexpress, there're some discounts and I saw somewhere about a fixed discount of US$10 for each US$99.
> If someone get some good deal, post here.


 
  
  
 you can have these for 79: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VSONIC-GR07-BASS-MKII-Edition-High-Fidelity-Professional-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds/1305115162.html
  
 there's also another seller, and he has additional 15% discount, though starts of higher, with 10$ coupon, it is still 72$ 
  
  
  
 also, Regarding my Question on Moxapad X6 color combo, this is what the seller wrote me:
  


> Friend, if you need one blue and one red, you can contact me after payment.


 
  
  
 seems like he has no problem mixing it up for me  one blue and one red always seemed like a really good idea to me...


----------



## clee290

^Nice, thanks for the update. I might have to grab myself a red+blue pair as well


----------



## ozkan

I am in search for a new IEM with an amazing vocal presentation and slightly mid centric sound. What do you guys recommend me after breaking my IM50? I am on the fence to buy IM70 but any other recommendations will be more than welcome. My budget is ~$100 btw.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> I am in search for a new IEM with an amazing vocal presentation and slightly mid centric sound. What do you guys recommend me after breaking my IM50? I am on the fence to buy IM70 but any other recommendations will be more than welcome. My budget is ~$100 btw.




Zero Audio Singolo


----------



## bhazard

There needs to be a new $100-150 champion IEM to emerge. I doubt i'll ever spend $200+ on an IEM again, unless it is perfection. Notice how even $300+ sets have issues? Shouldn't happen at that price level.
  
 Affordable reference SQ on the go, flat, no enhancements, no frills, plenty of tips, nice accessories. Hopefully some company will make it happen.
  
 Life priorities and limited funds will keep $300+ anything from happening for a very long time, and the value just isn't there.


----------



## nihontoman

bhazard said:


> There needs to be a new $100-150 champion IEM to emerge. I doubt i'll ever spend $200+ on an IEM again, unless it is perfection. Notice how even $300+ sets have issues? Shouldn't happen at that price level.
> 
> Affordable reference SQ on the go, flat, no enhancements, no frills, plenty of tips, nice accessories. Hopefully some company will make it happen.
> 
> Life priorities and limited funds will keep $300+ anything from happening for a very long time, and the value just isn't there.


 

 I agree 110%.


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> I am in search for a new IEM with an amazing vocal presentation and slightly mid centric sound. What do you guys recommend me after breaking my IM50? I am on the fence to buy IM70 but any other recommendations will be more than welcome. My budget is ~$100 btw.


 
  
 I can only go by what I had an opportunity to test/compare.  In sub $100 category, actually you can lover it to sub $50, VSD3 is always my go to IEM relative to IM50.  It's not going to match their vocal presentation, but it gets closer while being smoother and less peaky in comparison to VSD3S or Ostry's.  Also, VSD3 bass quantity going to be a bit tamed down and not as aggressive but still fast and punchy in mid-bass.
  
 In $100-$200 category, one IEM that made me go wow the same way Havi's did, was B&W C2 series 2.  The secure loop fitment could be a major PITA for some, but damn they sounded so good with a perfection of vocal presentation, overall smooth sound, literally 3D soundstage, and the bass quality and quantity like you are listening to loudspeakers.  If you get a chance to audition those, give it a shot.  I know it's already available in Apple stores and Best Buy in US.
  
 At the current moment my absolute favorite IEM is IM03 with lunashops silver-plated cable.  Though I still didn't get around removing IM50 filters (despite how many times you urged me to ), I have no doubt IM03 will be a step above it in upper mids/treble.  With bass, IM03 is not as aggressive, a bit slower attack in comparison to IM50 but still a very impressive quality considering BA driver nature.
  
 Btw, why not getting another IM50?


----------



## peter123

You guys owning the Takstar Pro80's should consider trying them with the HM5 velour pads, this has really taken them to the next level for me. A bit less bass but the soundstage and balance is just amazing!


----------



## mochill

Midcentric sound ...fidue a63


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> You guys owning the Takstar Pro80's should consider trying them with the HM5 velour pads, this has really taken them to the next level for me. A bit less bass but the soundstage and balance is just amazing!


 
 and looks gorgeous!
 I'll try to get it on the aliexpress, need something with better isolation than my Superlux sometimes...


----------



## yalper

ozkan said:


> I am in search for a new IEM with an amazing vocal presentation and slightly mid centric sound. What do you guys recommend me after breaking my IM50? I am on the fence to buy IM70 but any other recommendations will be more than welcome. My budget is ~$100 btw.


 
 Have you checked Fidue A63 or A71 ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

ozkan said:


> I am in search for a new IEM with an amazing vocal presentation and slightly mid centric sound. What do you guys recommend me after breaking my IM50? I am on the fence to buy IM70 but any other recommendations will be more than welcome. My budget is ~$100 btw.


Call me crazy, but for s**ts and giggles you might want to pick up a pair of KZ EDSE. Dirt cheap and have a very warm and midrange centered sound. 

Worst case scenario, if you don't like them you'll be out ten bucks


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Midcentric sound ...fidue a63


 
  
 Midcentric - yes, but after him being so fond of IM50, A63 bass will be anemic...


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Call me crazy, but for s**ts and giggles you might want to pick up a pair of KZ EDSE. Dirt cheap and have a very warm and midrange centered sound.
> 
> Worst case scenario, if you don't like them you'll be out ten bucks


 
  
 How funny is that he wants to go up in his budget from IM50 closer to $100, and I'm recommending him $45 pair of VSD3, while others sub $60 A63, and you even $10 KZs.  Amazing how you don't have to spend a fortune to get a quality sound.


----------



## mochill

http://kakaku.com/item/K0000713153/

Whose biting


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000713153/
> 
> Whose biting


 
  
 Weren't you saving your money for DITA and N6


----------



## 1clearhead

Does anyone here own both the Moxpad X3 and the Somic MH415?
  
 Which one has a better overall balance and clarity?
  
 .....Any votes?


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Does anyone here own both the Moxpad X3 and the Somic MH415?
> 
> Which one has a better overall balance and clarity?
> 
> .....Any votes?




I don't have the X3, but I'm going to post a conparo BTW the VSD3 and mh415...soon.

I can tell you the 415 are pretty well balanced, but are lacking a bit in bass; quantity and sub bass; for the most part. 

Outside of that one 'issue', I have no complaint. They are a great alternative to the VSD3 if you still want removable cables, more forward mids, and less bass.


----------



## Ira Delphic

Any suggestions for an inexpensive over ear, closed headphone? I've been looking at:
 Somic MM163
 Somic MH489
 Gemini DJ HSR-1000 / Takstar Pro 80
  
 The Gemini is available for $57 now on a certain huge US site. Maybe that's the best?
  
 Needed for the gym, and as sound emitting earmuffs on cold winter days. I listen to many types of music. Lately weighted on electronic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> How funny is that he wants to go up in his budget from IM50 closer to $100, and I'm recommending him $45 pair of VSD3, while others sub $60 A63, and you even $10 KZs.  Amazing how you don't have to spend a fortune to get a quality sound.


Going off of what I own, the playing field within the 25 to 100 dollar ballpark is pretty even, with some duds, and a few (like the kz stuff) that fall below that price and compete with them. 

Price DOES NOT necessarily determine sound or build quality!


----------



## RedJohn456

Anyone know if the Sony XBA A2 and A3 will be released in US/Canada? http://www.accessoryjack.com/headphones/in-ear/sony-xba-a2-hi-res-hybrid-3-way-driver-balanced-armature-headphones-black.html
  
 I wonder how the a3 an a2 differ sonically


----------



## Hisoundfi

Even jumping up into a higher price point, the sq differences are often times minimal. 

Someone could take the sound from a 200 dollar iem and put it in a kz housing and someone will say they sound like cheap s**t, and someone could take one of the more popular kz iem's drivers and put them in a 200 dollar iem and someone would say they're "amazing" because they paid good money for them. TRUTH


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> I can only go by what I had an opportunity to test/compare.  In sub $100 category, actually you can lover it to sub $50, VSD3 is always my go to IEM relative to IM50.  It's not going to match their vocal presentation, but it gets closer while being smoother and less peaky in comparison to VSD3S or Ostry's.  Also, VSD3 bass quantity going to be a bit tamed down and not as aggressive but still fast and punchy in mid-bass.
> 
> In $100-$200 category, one IEM that made me go wow the same way Havi's did, was B&W C2 series 2.  The secure loop fitment could be a major PITA for some, but damn they sounded so good with a perfection of vocal presentation, overall smooth sound, literally 3D soundstage, and the bass quality and quantity like you are listening to loudspeakers.  If you get a chance to audition those, give it a shot.  I know it's already available in Apple stores and Best Buy in US.
> 
> ...


 
  


houseofdoom said:


> Zero Audio Singolo


 
  
  


mochill said:


> Midcentric sound ...fidue a63


 
  


yalper said:


> Have you checked Fidue A63 or A71


 
   
 Quote:


hisoundfi said:


> Call me crazy, but for s**ts and giggles you might want to pick up a pair of KZ EDSE. Dirt cheap and have a very warm and midrange centered sound.
> 
> Worst case scenario, if you don't like them you'll be out ten bucks


 
  
 Thanks for all those recommendations. I am not fond of A63 cable. I have never heard of Zeo Audio Singolo. KZ EDSE is so cheap that I'm not confident to throw my money to them. 
  
 twister6, I can get another IM50 but I will always wonder how IM70 sounds if I don't buy it. Btw, you should take that filters to really know what I'm after bro


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey ozkan I'm starting to think that you really like the ATH-IM50 without filters after repeatedly posting it on several different threads over and over lol

Just a hunch...


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Going off of what I own, the playing field within the 25 to 100 dollar ballpark is pretty even, with some duds, and a few (like the kz stuff) that fall below that price and compete with them.
> 
> Price DOES NOT necessarily determine sound or build quality!


 
  
 I am still glad that I signed up to Headfi and stumbled onto this thread. Am listening to my VSD3 and cant get over how good they sound. I am basically ready to sell my full size Logitech UE6000 which I paid 140 for because they honestly sound like dirt compared to my VSD3.
  
 The next generation of budget all stars are gonna be hella tight (VSD5/7; Havi B6B9; Ostry Kc07; DGS 200). If I can get mind blowing good sq with 50 bucks, I can't even imagine how good the higher priced sets will be! Or even CIEMS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Replacement Havis are on way from Penon, my KZ EDSE and ED3 should be here in a few days and I just ordered the SMSL M2 for dirt cheap. I am set! Until the new FOTM haha


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> Hey @ozkan I'm starting to think that you really like the ATH-IM50 without filters after repeatedly posting it on several different threads over and over lol
> 
> Just a hunch...


 
  
 Yes, I quite like them without filters and posting it mostly in ATH IM threads. I did also a comfort and isolation mod which I've posted in ATH IM threads. Really? I did not notice that I always repeat it. It may be just because that filter mod is very easy to apply and reversible. IMO removing the filters takes IM50 to another level. Imagine clearer and a bit more detailed mids, faster bass with more quality, more evident treble without getting harsh or sibilant. They are all worth it. Don't worry I won't voice it again because they are now broken.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> I don't have the X3, but I'm going to post a conparo BTW the VSD3 and mh415...soon.
> 
> I can tell you the 415 are pretty well balanced, but are lacking a bit in bass; quantity and sub bass; for the most part.
> 
> Outside of that one 'issue', I have no complaint. They are a great alternative to the VSD3 if you still want removable cables, more forward mids, and less bass.


 
  
 Thanks for the info!
  
 I just hope they don't sound too close to the classic Soundmagic PL30. I got tired of their mid-centric non-bass sound after a while.
  
 Does swapping tips help the bass?......I am very close on purchasing them.


----------



## Ira Delphic

hisoundfi said:


> Even jumping up into a higher price point, the sq differences are often times minimal.
> 
> Someone could take the sound from a 200 dollar iem and put it in a kz housing and someone will say they _*sound like cheap s**t*_, and someone could take one of the more popular kz iem's drivers and put them in a 200 dollar iem and someone would say they're "amazing" because they paid good money for them. TRUTH


 
  
 I have one pair of KZ - the KZ ES and I can tell you emphatically that they do sound like s**t. I am not saying that all KZ ES sound bad, but my copy does. I have an open mind and would have loved decent IEM's for $8. I have an old pair of Philips - no longer made, and they sound sweet. I think I paid $15 years ago. I love Pistons. Not perfect, but it has some of the right stuff (sound) I need to appreciate music. WIth the ES the highs were just so bad. I really tried to like them. 
  
 If someone wants to start a project to dissect KZ's to compare drivers, let me know. In the meantime I'll try burning them in.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ira delphic said:


> I have one pair of KZ - the KZ ES and I can tell you emphatically that they do sound like s**t. I am not saying that all KZ ES sound bad, but my copy does. I have an open mind and would have loved decent IEM's for $8. I have an old pair of Philips - no longer made, and they sound sweet. I think I paid $15 years ago. I love Pistons. Not perfect, but it has some of the right stuff (sound) I need to appreciate music. WIth the ES the highs were just so bad. I really tried to like them.
> 
> If someone wants to start a project to dissect KZ's to compare drivers, let me know. I have some available. In the meantime I'll try burning them in.


I'm right there with you on the kz es. If you look at my profile you'll see that I already wrote that I'm not fond of the highs on them. 

I will say however, burn in does mellow out some of that. 

I think the kzedse is much more fun to listen to. I rank them ahead of the ath im50. 

Another thing I'll add is that I'm pretty sure qc is not very good. Read through the kz thread and you'll see that there are vast differences between the same models.


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I just hope they don't sound too close to the classic Soundmagic PL30. I got tired of their mid-centric non-bass sound after a while.
> 
> Does swapping tips help the bass?......I am very close on purchasing them.




I've messed around with different tips quite a bit...doesn't seem to make much of a difference in my experience. Insertion depth does though, deeper being better (queue crotch jokes). 

For most people I think the bass will be adequate, and in most cases it is fine for me ( being a bit of a bass head and all), just not for most forms of EDM or bass heavy songs.

Stuff like The Crystal Method and other late 90s early 2000s breakbeat and electronic is fine. Classic rock is great. Haven't glistened to metal with them, but I think they would do well. Rap and hip hop are for the most point excellent. Avoid dub step....nowhere near the bass required.


----------



## Ira Delphic

@Hisoundfi I saw your profile. "Sloppy highs"  are a good description. What do you think of your KZ DT3 compared to the ES?
 I have some on the way. Taking a long time to get here.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ira delphic said:


> @Hisoundfi
> I saw your profile. "Sloppy highs"  are a good description. What do you think of your KZ DT3 compared to the ES?
> I have some on the way. Taking a long time to get here.


I posted a personal preference ranking of the KZ iems that I have on the kz thread. I'm not sure if you saw it. 

I really like the warm signature, boosted bass, and complementing treble of the dt3.

You're going to like them if they sound the same as mine. 

I still like the kzedse the most of all kz items.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> I've messed around with different tips quite a bit...doesn't seem to make much of a difference in my experience. Insertion depth does though, deeper being better (queue crotch jokes).
> 
> For most people I think the bass will be adequate, and in most cases it is fine for me ( being a bit of a bass head and all), just not for most forms of EDM or bass heavy songs.
> 
> Stuff like The Crystal Method and other late 90s early 2000s breakbeat and electronic is fine. Classic rock is great. Haven't glistened to metal with them, but I think they would do well. Rap and hip hop are for the most point excellent. Avoid dub step....nowhere near the bass required.


 
  
 Thanks! Sounds like a good buy!


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Hey @ozkan I'm starting to think that you really like the ATH-IM50 *without filters* after repeatedly posting it on several different threads over and over lol
> 
> Just a hunch...


 
  
 and he is not the only one.  another name comes to mo'ind who likes his IEMs filterless


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> The HZ EP001 bass becomes more and more prominent with burn in. It's now in front of the midrange. It's a shame because out of the box I really enjoyed the midrange on these, and now it's hard to appreciate because of the overshadowing bass. Is it still really good and does it punch well above its price point? ABSOLUTELY! I think this shows a ton of promising aspects for their first offering. It's better than most of the KZ offerings I've heard to date. It isn't going to revolutionize the audio market, but I doubt many people if any will feel they've wasted their money by purchasing these for less than $30.


 
  
 Did you burn in you *HZSOUND HZ-EP001*? How does it sound now?


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Thanks! Sounds like a good buy!




NP. I will say though that if packaging and accessories are high on importance, you might be disappointed. Only double flange tips are included... no carrying case or pouch.

The packaging is exceptionally basic (read: cheap), but the box does look alright. For me, the inclusion of two cables was the best part and what sold me on them.

The VSD3 certainly presents itself more impressively on all fronts and for the extra 10 dollars is probably worth it in most cases...however....cable quality on the VSD3 is lacking, and as we have seen over on their thread is their Achilles heel.


----------



## indieman

Just got an email for aliexpress 11.11 sale. Anything worth picking up?
 Edit: link


----------



## altrunox

indieman said:


> Just got an email for aliexpress 11.11 sale. Anything worth picking up?


 
  
 Will get this Takstar Pro 80 -> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Takstar-Pro-80-Prefect-HI-FI-Headset-Pro-80-Professional-Monitor-Headphones-Audio-DJ-Stereo-Monitoring/2043150859.html
  
 Already have a US$7 coupon + 15% discount, keep in mind this version don`t have the case.
  
 Probably I will get the E11k to use with my X1, but not discount on it until now...


----------



## 4ren

eyyy does anyone have anything on the moxpad x6 vs vsonic VSD3 ? also what is going on in the ali xpress 11.11 sale?


----------



## indieman

the e11k is discounted? Or not yet?


----------



## altrunox

indieman said:


> the e11k is discounted? Or not yet?


 
 not yet, althought I have a US$10 coupon for +US$79 products, and there`s also a fixed discount of US$9 for +US$99 buys...
 If I find any deal I`ll post here.
  
 Didn`t I posted how to get coupons?! If no sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 All you had to do was to play a super easy game, althought there`s no more time now.
 http://activities.aliexpress.com/pt/1111_shopping_festival.php


----------



## indieman

Wish they had audio technica 
 Trying to resist im70 or im02


----------



## nihontoman

indieman said:


> Just got an email for aliexpress 11.11 sale. Anything worth picking up?
> Edit: link


 

 Well, there are these VERY tempting deals:
  
 GR07 Classics for 49$ : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/VSONIC-GR07-Classic-High-Fidelity-Professional-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-Free-Shipping/1391476_2039448316.html

 VC1000 Dual BA for 52$ : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-VSONIC-VC1000-Inner-Ear-Earphones-with-Knowles-Dual-Armature-Receiver-High-Fidelity-Headphone/1391476_2039462506.html

 VSD3S for 27$: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Top-Quality-IEMS-Vsonic-VSD3-VSD3S-Professional-Sound-Noise-Isolating-HiFi-Earphone-Headphone-for-iPhone-Samsung/1391476_2038907225.html
  
Mind you all of these are from the same seller that is new and has 0 feedback... might be legit for all I know... Worst case scenario, you'll have to dispute and ask aliexpress to refund you...


----------



## altrunox

nihontoman said:


> Well, there are these VERY tempting deals:
> 
> GR07 Classics for 49$ : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/VSONIC-GR07-Classic-High-Fidelity-Professional-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-Free-Shipping/1391476_2039448316.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn`t buy anything from this seller.
 I`ve already send a lot of messages to him, and asked two friend to do the same, he NEVER answered anything.
 The products were already with the 50% discount before.
 And really no one has got any product until now? Too strange.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

nihontoman said:


> Well, there are these VERY tempting deals:
> 
> GR07 Classics for 49$ : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/VSONIC-GR07-Classic-High-Fidelity-Professional-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-Free-Shipping/1391476_2039448316.html
> 
> ...


 
 I really wish the forums would disallow the posting of aliexpress links. People who post them are basically enabling these dubious sellers to take advantage of unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## altrunox

dinerenblanc said:


> I really wish the forums would disallow the posting of aliexpress links. People who post them are basically enabling these dubious sellers to take advantage of unsuspecting buyers.


 
  
 I don`t think it`s a good idea, if they do it, them ebay should be blocked too, since they`re basically the same.
 And there were some guys that even on Amazon got some fakes Pistons...
  
 I guess the better idea is to check the store/seller reputation (hope everyone does it). And BTW my friend used Aliexpress refund service, not as fast as ebay but he had no problems so far.
  
 But I get your point, some guys should`ve lost some money with theses suspects sellers.


----------



## BigGearHunter

dinerenblanc said:


> I really wish the forums would disallow the posting of aliexpress links. People who post them are basically enabling these dubious sellers to take advantage of unsuspecting buyers.


 

 I disagree. You have a point as far as that seller goes, but that doesn't mean we all have to suffer because of one possibly bad apple.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I love aliexpress. I got tons of awesome stuff there. My tungsten wedding ring was purchased on aliexpress. I brought it to a jewelry store and showed it to the person behind the counter. He says "how much did you pay,$150?"

I was like" nope, I got it for 8 bucks"

Used the money I saved to buy iems. 

BOOM


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey folks,
  
 quick question: how does one track regular shipping from Penon? I have the tracking ID but the website says only the date which the parcel left hong kong. Is there anyway to tell where it is now and ETA?
  
 Thank in advance.
  
 EDIT: Never mind figured it out its apparently out for delivery and I'm stuck at work fml. Also What free delivery only took 6 days. BTW that's 6 days from when it left hong kong, it took a day or two to process


----------



## Netforce

Got my kz lps box said kz lp so was tad concerned but pictures look same so everything should be dandy. Build quality like all kz products are great and these are quite the treat. SQ is kinda what I expected for their price.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> I love aliexpress. I got tons of awesome stuff there. My tungsten wedding ring was purchased on aliexpress. I brought it to a jewelry store and showed it to the person behind the counter. He says "how much did you pay,$150?"
> 
> I was like" nope, I got it for 8 bucks"
> 
> ...


 
 LOL, WHAT?!
  
 Link


----------



## Hisoundfi

It was 30% off... 

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6151851112.html

Ring fi, Chinese/Asian brand discovery thread, BOOM


----------



## BigGearHunter

hisoundfi said:


> It was 30% off...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6151851112.html
> 
> Ring fi, Chinese/Asian brand discovery thread, BOOM


 

 Hahaha, that's just awesome. You rule, man.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> It was 30% off...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6151851112.html
> 
> Ring fi, Chinese/Asian brand discovery thread, BOOM


 
  
 Will take a look for some gift to my GF, then she`ll be ok with me buying audio stuff


----------



## xtwargodtx

You should add the KZ GR and KZ EDSE to the KZ part of the list from what I've heard they are really awesome.


----------



## nihontoman

altrunox said:


> I wouldn`t buy anything from this seller.
> I`ve already send a lot of messages to him, and asked two friend to do the same, he NEVER answered anything.
> The products were already with the 50% discount before.
> And really no one has got any product until now? Too strange.




that's why I'm also refraining from ordering from him...



As for posting aliexpress links in general, I don't agree - there's certain amount of risk in everything. Yes, sure there are lot's of sellers on aliexpress that exist solely to rip people off but there are also some reputable legitimate seller with customer service that rivals any other site/vendor. One needs some basic skills and a bit of brain tissue to differentiate between these two so no,these are not dangerous by themselves - only buyers that are too gulible would fall for these traps. Also as I've made it clear, the seller is new with no reputation, so it's not like I said these are legitimate deals or anything like that...


----------



## xtwargodtx

I've remember I tried to buy awei q9's from this one seller that wouldn't ship out my item so I cancelled the item. I went and bought cogoo t02's instead the seller shipped out the item in 1 day. (\._./) now I have to wait for my refunded money to come back gah


----------



## Hisoundfi

I think the consumer has a responsibility to be smart and safe in purchasing items anywhere online.

BTW aliexpress has buyer protection. I've used it and it works.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

nihontoman said:


> that's why I'm also refraining from ordering from him...
> 
> 
> 
> As for posting aliexpress links in general, I don't agree - there's certain amount of risk in everything. Yes, sure there are lot's of sellers on aliexpress that exist solely to rip people off but there are also some reputable legitimate seller with customer service that rivals any other site/vendor. One needs some basic skills and a bit of brain tissue to differentiate between these two so no,these are not dangerous by themselves - only buyers that are too gulible would fall for these traps. Also as I've made it clear, the seller is new with no reputation, so it's not like I said these are legitimate deals or anything like that...


 
 Although I get your point about ali-express, I don't understand why you felt the need to link to a seller that you yourself would not purchase from.


----------



## Gandroid

That Ali store has sold 100s of items but 0 feedback. Positive or negative. That's just strange.


----------



## Pastapipo

I've ordered a €10 controller at that aliexpress store. The time to send it out is 2 weeks. Then there are the 4 weeks to get here, so the store doesn't have any feedback yet because they're slow (or fake ). 

Anyway, wouldn't be the first time I get a refund from Ali payers protection. Luckily it really works


----------



## nihontoman

dinerenblanc said:


> Although I get your point about ali-express, I don't understand why you felt the need to link to a seller that you yourself would not purchase from.


 

 Someone asked about good deals and I linked those to showcase that good deals are usually with some catch... If you think that some may still fall for these I have no problem deleting them...


----------



## Exesteils

PSA 

The Havi B3 Pro is $25.20 on Aliexpress. 

Not sure if it's the Pro1 or 2


----------



## H20Fidelity

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LoL don't understand why you're talking this so personal. Thought you had a better sense of humor than that, guess your beloved Kova will always be my go to guy. He is a much better sport. : P
> 
> Bye bye unlce H20.  You will be missed. T_T
> ...


 

 This is quoted from pages back, this thread moves so fast!

 The problem with Altone stemmed out from quality control issues and never recovered. I tried _REAL_ hard for T-Peos to get that product off the ground as some would know. After their first batch had issues with the dynamic drivers porting being blocked / low bass levels they never recuperated, it kept reoccurring constantly in the thread for months coming to the last page getting to a point many people simply wouldn't take the risk any longer, "the downward spiral began" 

 In my attempts to cure the problem and reassure Head-fi members it was fixed It kept bouncing back in T-Peos faces. There was actually a strong amount of momentum for Altone but like I said, once something goes a miss that driving force goes out the window, then you see the outcome from that original problem. In theory, on Head-fi, one can only help a product so far before pushing their limits, so I bailed on the product, moved on, let it run it's course partly from simply being tired of trying.

 The sound however is still _very good_ and not the cause of Altones downfall. Take all this from someone who used to monitor the thread real closely.

 Anyway, no need to reply to this, I'd actually rather we didn't continue, just filling the gap I left yesterday for sfwalcer.


----------



## knives

h20fidelity said:


> This is quoted from pages back, this thread moves so fast!
> 
> The problem with Altone stemmed out from quality control issues and never recovered. I tried _REAL_ hard for T-Peos to get that product off the ground as some would know. After their first batch had issues with the dynamic drivers porting being blocked / low bass levels they never recuperated, it kept reoccurring constantly in the thread for months coming to the last page getting to a point many people simply wouldn't take the risk any longer, "the downward spiral began"
> 
> ...


 
 I believe that the problem of the Altone is in its price.
 At the preorder price of $125 shipped it was an amazing value. At $145 it was still pretty good. But now it is $185 plus shipping, really close to Dunu DN-1000.
 Even if it is as good or better than Dunu DN-1000, the price increase from $145 to $185 sounds unfair.


----------



## H20Fidelity

knives said:


> I believe that the problem of the Altone is in its price.
> At the preorder price of $125 shipped it was an amazing value. At $145 it was still pretty good. But now it is $185 plus shipping, really close to Dunu DN-1000.
> Even if it is as good or better than Dunu DN-1000, the price increase from $145 to $185 sounds unfair.


 


  It certainly didn't help the current situation.


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> PSA
> 
> The Havi B3 Pro is $25.20 on Aliexpress.
> 
> Not sure if it's the Pro1 or 2




and vivo xe800 for 13.xx.....


----------



## Shawn71

knives said:


> I believe that the problem of the Altone is in its price.
> At the preorder price of $125 shipped it was an amazing value. At $145 it was still pretty good. But now it is $185 plus shipping, really close to Dunu DN-1000.
> Even if it is as good or better than Dunu DN-1000, the price increase from $145 to $185 sounds unfair.




Yeah I think they took the wrong direction and thats the end of the road......


----------



## nihontoman

is Hisoundaudio BA100 worth 30$? I hgave some coupons and the tennmak store has a sale...


----------



## RedJohn456

Looks like I got penon to list the SMSL M2   I have been badgering them about it quiet a bit haha.
  
http://penonaudio.com/SMSL-M2
  
 Mine should be here in a week. Just a few days after the Havi arrives so I have something to finally drive my Pro 1s hard! Here is a review for anyone interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NnV9DZ_YmA
  
 It seems to have quite the capable amp built in, so I will post impressions once it gets in and how it gets on with my headphones


----------



## peter123

shawn71 said:


> and vivo xe800 for 13.xx.....


 
  
  


nihontoman said:


> is Hisoundaudio BA100 worth 30$? I hgave some coupons and the tennmak store has a sale...


 
 Just a word of warning: both these are known to have fakes floating around..........


----------



## H20Fidelity

nihontoman said:


> is Hisoundaudio *BA100* worth 30$? I hgave some coupons and the tennmak store has a sale...


 


 I have had this IEM, I don't think it's worth even $30. Much better off putting an extra $15 towards VSD3S or similar.


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Just a word of warning: both these are known to have fakes floating around..........




Yeah its our responsibilty not to blame the sellers tho.....but for under $15 its really itching...
Btw,the servers are being hit hugely and Im not able to login with credentials.....anyone having the same login issues now?......


----------



## Wokei

KZ-LPS Gold Version


----------



## Dinerenblanc

wokei said:


> KZ-LPS Gold Version




So they're essentially fake V-Moda M100s/


----------



## peter123

dinerenblanc said:


> So they're essentially fake V-Moda M100s/


 
 Eh, no? They share the same housing but does certainly not claim to be the V-modas............


----------



## Dinerenblanc

peter123 said:


> Eh, no? They share the same housing but does certainly not claim to be the V-modas............




Ahem, excuse me, but they copied V-Modas design outright. It isn't just the case of sharing the same housing. If this was a company in the US, they would be slammed with a copyright claim.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Are there any olive shaped tips with wide bore?


----------



## altrunox

E11K for 58,75 and Takstar Pro 80 for 46,87 on aliexpress 11/11 using the discount + coupons, great buys, will rest for a while... good bye head-fi !
 See you next year...


----------



## nihontoman

peter123 said:


> Just a word of warning: both these are known to have fakes floating around..........


 
  
  
 thanks, but already got it.  yeah I know... I'll give it to my brother or something if I don't like it...


----------



## indieman

dinerenblanc said:


> Ahem, excuse me, but they copied V-Modas design outright. It isn't just the case of sharing the same housing. If this was a company in the US, they would be slammed with a copyright claim.




Good thing they're chinese! But imo as long as they don't say "vmoda m100" on them they're not fakes.

And welcome back to the land of the living Wokei!


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> Good thing they're chinese! But imo as long as they don't say "vmoda m100" on them they're not fakes.
> 
> And welcome back to the land of the living Wokei!


+1


----------



## Hisoundfi

nihontoman said:


> thanks, but already got it.  yeah I know... I'll give it to my brother or something if I don't like it...


Avoid fakes, and don't give fake products to your friends and family. You have no idea what toxic chemicals were used in making illegal products, and what type of illegal activity you're supporting by not reporting them and getting your money back.


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Good thing they're chinese! But imo as long as they don't say "vmoda m100" on them they're not fakes.
> 
> And welcome back to the land of the living Wokei!







Yeah baby....gotta take it slow..me on medication... haha 



LONG LIVE KZ


----------



## nihontoman

hisoundfi said:


> Avoid fakes, and don't give fake products to your friends and family. You have no idea what toxic chemicals were used in making illegal products, and what type of illegal activity you're supporting by not reporting them and getting your money back.


 
  
  
 Yes but I'm not sure if it is fake or real unless I get it, right?  I'll get my money back if they turn out to be fakes...


----------



## bhazard

dinerenblanc said:


> Ahem, excuse me, but they copied V-Modas design outright. It isn't just the case of sharing the same housing. If this was a company in the US, they would be slammed with a copyright claim.


 
 It's similar, but not the same. Several differences if you look close enough.
  
 Copyright is also the wrong issue you're worried about. It would be a Patent law issue. Please don't confuse the two. They are not using the V-Moda name or logo, which would be a copyright infringement.
  
 Since headphones don't have a utility patent that I know of (highly enforceable, and only one company would be able to make the headphones unless licensed), it would come down to a design patent issue, and design patents are somewhat worthless. We're not Patent lawyers, so its best not to get into that.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Oh come on. V-Moda could have sold the design rights to KZ. A simple rebrand. How many companies rebrand the housing of the Sennheiser CX 300 IEMs? Tons! Then there's the IEMs I bought from this start up that essentially were rebranded Spark ID. REBRAND are not fakes.

Brainwavz B2 are nothing more than rebranded FA DBA02. You think Brainwavz is gonna risk a lawsuit because they used the exact same housing as Fischer Audio?


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> Oh come on. V-Moda could have sold the design rights to KZ. A simple rebrand. How many companies rebrand the housing of the Sennheiser CX 300 IEMs? Tons! Then there's the IEMs I bought from this start up that essentially were rebranded Spark ID. REBRAND are not fakes.
> 
> Brainwavz B2 are nothing more than rebranded FA DBA02. You think Brainwavz is gonna risk a lawsuit because they used the exact same housing as Fischer Audio?


 
 That's a bit different. I'm sure each are under license from the OEM (the asian factory). The lawsuits would occur if Brainwavz used the Fischer logo and material without permission.


----------



## Pastapipo

nihontoman said:


> that's why I'm also refraining from ordering from him...
> 
> 
> 
> As for posting aliexpress links in general, I don't agree - there's certain amount of risk in everything. Yes, sure there are lot's of sellers on aliexpress that exist solely to rip people off but there are also some reputable legitimate seller with customer service that rivals any other site/vendor. One needs some basic skills and a bit of brain tissue to differentiate between these two so no,these are not dangerous by themselves - only buyers that are too gulible would fall for these traps. Also as I've made it clear, the seller is new with no reputation, so it's not like I said these are legitimate deals or anything like that...


 
  
 Lol, got this message from aliexpress about that seller:
  
 You order is currently frozen, due to the sellers suspicious trading activities.
 We have suspended this seller’s account because we have detected unsafe trading activities. We have therefore requested the seller to provide sufficient evidence, such as shipping documents and certificates which they must provide within 3 business days (not calendar days).
 If the seller fails to provide any evidence within 3 business days, we will issue you with a full refund. In the event the seller does provide evidence, it could take about 15 business days for the case to be resolved.
 We apologize for this inconvenience. At AliExpress, we are committed and always taking steps in improving our customers shopping experience and to the protection of both the buyer’s and seller’s interests.
 Your understanding and cooperation are highly appreciated.

 Sincerely,
 AliExpress Trade  Security Department
 2014.11.11 06:34


----------



## MuZo2

Good I cancelled my order.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> That's a bit different. I'm sure each are under license from the OEM (the asian factory). The lawsuits would occur if Brainwavz used the Fischer logo and material without permission.




I agree. That's what I was stating.


----------



## nihontoman

pastapipo said:


> Lol, got this message from aliexpress about that seller:
> 
> You order is currently frozen, due to the sellers suspicious trading activities.
> We have suspended this seller’s account because we have detected unsafe trading activities. We have therefore requested the seller to provide sufficient evidence, such as shipping documents and certificates which they must provide within 3 business days (not calendar days).
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice. at least we know that aliexpress has some security and it actually works... dealing with fishy sellers though is still on the buyer...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hal rockwell said:


> Are there any olive shaped tips with wide bore?




Comply TSX-400, 500, ect...absolutely awesome. I currently have the 400 on my GR07BE.

http://www.complyfoam.com/products/tsx-400/


----------



## xiaoqi

China factory is world's factory. Many good IEM. But you can not pick the nice one from thousands goods.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xiaoqi said:


> China factory is world's factory. Many good IEM. But you can not pick the nice one from thousands goods.



Yeah since VSonic, Havi, and TTPOD are the only companies producing audiophile caliber IEMs nowadays. Ok Fidue too, but those are really spendy.


----------



## slowpickr

houseofdoom said:


> Yeah since VSonic, Havi, and TTPOD are the only companies producing audiophile caliber IEMs nowadays. Ok Fidue too, but those are really spendy.


 
  
 I'd nominate Ostry also.  I think their offerings are excellent!


----------



## ozkan

Which IEM do you think has the best design and comfort including all brands?
 My vote goes to PFE 11X.


----------



## mochill

Gr07,a83


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Yeah baby....gotta take it slow..*me on medication*... haha
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE KZ


 
  
 That's what addiction to headphones does to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But seriously, hope you are ok and welcome back!!!


----------



## yalper

ozkan said:


> Which IEM do you think has the best design and comfort including all brands?
> My vote goes to PFE 11X.


 
 JVC FX1100 (design) 
  
 RE400 (comfort)


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> Which IEM do you think has the best design and comfort including all brands?
> My vote goes to PFE 11X.


 

 VSD3 and GR07 are both very comfy. Before my VSD1 broke I could sleep in it all night with no issues.


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> That's what addiction to headphones does to you
> 
> But seriously, hope you are ok and welcome back!!!




Thanks man ....yee haaaaaa.....baby step 



Me vote goes to SM E30 for design n comfort iem ...


----------



## twister6

Alright, here is my review of HZSound HZ-EP001 headphones, available @ http://penonaudio.com/HZSOUND-HZ-EP001
  
 Actually, the full write up is posted: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-hzsound-hz-ep001-ear-headphones-t2936440 while I'm just going to paste below my sound impression (after 12hrs of burn in) and eye-candy pics.
  
 ------------------------
  
_HZ-EP001 are warm, smooth, and have a little v-shaped sound signature.  Low end extends down to a moderate level of sub-bass with a punchy mid-bass which spills a bit into lower mids, though it doesn't make it bloated but rather adds thickness to a full body sound.  Mids are smooth and warm, a bit recessed but still clear.  Treble is also smooth with some roll off.  Their lack of brightness makes sound less detailed but it still has enough clarity.  Soundstage has an average width/depth.  Also, I found it to sound good with any source, and amping was not necessary._
  
_Everything from a design and a build quality to an included headphone case has a premium feel above its sub $25 price. Sound signature is not necessary suited for a detailed analytical listening, but has a nice warm, smooth, full body fun sound with a decent amount of bass that works great with EDM, pop, and rock music._


----------



## ozkan

Beautiful pictures and write-up as always @twister6. It may sound silly but are they nearly as good as IM50? How are the vocals on them? I just loved the look of  HZ-EP001.
  
 For their lack of brightness you can remove the filters anytime lol


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Beautiful pictures and write-up as always @twister6. It may sound silly but are they nearly as good as IM50? How are the vocals on them? I just loved the look of  HZ-EP001.
> 
> For their lack of brightness you can remove the filters anytime lol


 
  
 Indeed, they look very good and have a very comfortable (at least for my taste) fitment.  As others pointed out, reminds you of DITA Answer.  I know, that filter is looking right at ya asking to be removed!!!  I might have to try it out removing it tonight, though my wife already claimed these so she can get it before my kids lol!!!
  
 But even with filter removal, I don't think they are going to match the refinement of IM50 and its vocal delivery, ATH set a very high standard.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

houseofdoom said:


> Comply TSX-400, 500, ect...absolutely awesome. I currently have the 400 on my GR07BE.
> 
> http://www.complyfoam.com/products/tsx-400/


 
  
 I hate foam tips. Are there any that you know of that are silicone made?


----------



## clee290

hal rockwell said:


> I hate foam tips. Are there any that you know of that are silicone made?


 
 Maybe these?
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Replacement-Silicone-EARBUD-Tips-for-Skullcandy-in-ear-Earphones-Meduim-Colorful-/231291047720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item35da054f28


----------



## Hal Rockwell

clee290 said:


> Maybe these?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Replacement-Silicone-EARBUD-Tips-for-Skullcandy-in-ear-Earphones-Meduim-Colorful-/231291047720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item35da054f28


 
  
 I consider buying these but I don't know how much wider their bore is in comparison to the olive shaped tips with narrow bore that I already have.


----------



## Mr Trev

ozkan said:


> Which IEM do you think has the best design and comfort including all brands?
> My vote goes to PFE 11X.


 
 Can't argue with that. My pfe's are by far the most obscenely comfortable thing I've had in my ears


----------



## Hisoundfi

mr trev said:


> Can't argue with that. My pfe's are by far the most obscenely comfortable thing I've had in my ears


What is pfe 11x?


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> What is pfe 11x?




These and it siblings I believe:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Phonak-Audéo-PFE-112-Earphones-Black/dp/B004991ROQ


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just got done taking advantage of the aliexpress sale. 

I got the Takstar pro 80 with the case, a pair of KZ lpt, two KZ 3.5 mm hifi cables (blue and black). I also caved and purchased from the Tennmak store on aliexpress a pair of the dita look alike (ruglamour ag-1),a pair of the ie800 look alike (I was sold after reading the description), and two other pair of DIY models that look promising. 

All of this came out to under $200

Aliexpress rocks


----------



## Androb

hisoundfi said:


> I just got done taking advantage of the aliexpress sale.
> 
> I got the Takstar pro 80 with the case, a pair of KZ lpt, two KZ 3.5 mm hifi cables (blue and black). I also caved and purchased from the Tennmak store on aliexpress a pair of the dita look alike (ruglamour ag-1),a pair of the ie800 look alike (I was sold after reading the description), and two other pair of DIY models that look promising.
> 
> ...


 
 Idd, also got the Takstar pro 80 and I bought an mic from superlux which is superb!

 I sold my W1000X and bought these and got alot money over and couldn't be any happier!


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Wonder if I should get the Fidue a31's. $20.90. Good deal or bad?
  
Here's the link to the page.
  
@Hisoundfi
  
 This the cable your talking about? LINK
  
 Edit #1 : Anyone know if these Vivo's are a re shelled version of VSD1's, etc? LINK Not sure about the seller just wondering if they are like the Vivo XE800's, being shelled differently, etc. Alternate link.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I just got done taking advantage of the aliexpress sale.
> 
> I got the Takstar pro 80 with the case, a pair of KZ lpt, two KZ 3.5 mm hifi cables (blue and black). I also caved and purchased from the Tennmak store on aliexpress a pair of the dita look alike (ruglamour ag-1),a pair of the ie800 look alike (I was sold after reading the description), and two other pair of DIY models that look promising.
> 
> ...




The Pro80's alone are worth $200. Amazing match with the C5 as well. Just remeber to get some new pads for them 

I'm really curious about those ag-1's.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> The Pro80's alone are worth $200. Amazing match with the C5 as well. Just remeber to get some new pads for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Those ag-1 are under 30 bucks right now. Sale ends in a few hours.
  
 I'm excited to try the pro 80s. I have been listening to my full size cans and they all have something that leaves me wanting more.
  
 I'm thinking about dumping all my cans now and getting some audeze LCD X lmao


----------



## parablank

Hi, I'm just wondering if anybody here could recommend a good pair of IEMs for me in the $50 budget price range. My preferred genre is prog metal/djent, but I also listen to some hip hop from time to time (sample 1, sample 2, sample 3).
  
 If anybody could help me out that would be amazing, thanks. :]


----------



## altrunox

Got the E11k + Pro 80 without the case for under US$120 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The sale is almost over, but if anyone find another great deal...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Looks very interesting imho... SO I BOUGHT THEM!!!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6338519082.html
  
 muahahahaha...


----------



## este87

Hi there,
I have been following this thread alot and this is my 1st post( im new to this hobby as well ). I just received the auglamour ag-r1 yesterday and out of the box, i must say its quite impressive. however, i did not get a good fit and i have not done any tip rolling yet. Will revert after burning in..Anyway, the seller seems very fluent in English and u can communicate with him easily.


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> I just got done taking advantage of the aliexpress sale.
> 
> I got the Takstar pro 80 with the case, a pair of KZ lpt, two KZ 3.5 mm hifi cables (blue and black). I also caved and purchased from the Tennmak store on aliexpress a pair of the dita look alike (ruglamour ag-1),a pair of the ie800 look alike (I was sold after reading the description), and two other pair of DIY models that look promising.
> 
> ...


 
 link to the pro80?


----------



## Hisoundfi

este87 said:


> Hi there,
> I have been following this thread alot and this is my 1st post( im new to this hobby as well ). I just received the auglamour ag-r1 yesterday and out of the box, i must say its quite impressive. however, i did not get a good fit and i have not done any tip rolling yet. Will revert after burning in..Anyway, the seller seems very fluent in English and u can communicate with him easily.


 

 Awesome to hear
  
 Care to comment on their signature?
  
 Impressions?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> link to the pro80?


 
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6340269724.html
  
 It's a little more because it comes with the case, at least that is what the descriptions says


----------



## Hisoundfi

Picked these up too. I'm thinking these could be a sleeper pick
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6338519086.html


----------



## indieman

Cool thanks. So it's $62.30 with 30% off at purchase?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Nope, that's the cheapest I could find (with the case) that had a seller with stellar reputation
  
 I'll pay an extra ten bucks for that


----------



## este87

@hisoundfi

As I just listen it for about 10mins, I am quite impressed by the build quality. For sound(using Fiio X1), i feel that it has good clarity, decent soundstage and good bass. First impression, IMO it sounds like a mixture of KZ-ES & Dt3 combined. I have both btw.


----------



## shuggs

bluephoenixhd said:


> Edit #1 : Anyone know if these Vivo's are a re shelled version of VSD1's, etc? LINK Not sure about the seller just wondering if they are like the Vivo XE800's, being shelled differently, etc. Alternate link.


 
 I'd bet those are FAKES....


----------



## slowpickr

@Hisoundfi
  
 Looks like you can be the guinea pig now for several new brands.  The Ruggies look interesting to me.  They seem to be sold out now.  Was $39 the sale price or are they normally this price?


----------



## Hisoundfi

slowpickr said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> Looks like you can be the guinea pig now for several new brands.  The Ruggies look interesting to me.  They seem to be sold out now.  Was $39 the sale price or are they normally this price?


 
 They're right here... AND ON SALE! TODAY ONLY!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6338519085.html
  
 That's the only other listing and probably the only place I see them for sale.


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr said:


> @Hisoundfi
> 
> 
> Looks like you can be the guinea pig now for several new brands.  The Ruggies look interesting to me.  They seem to be sold out now.  Was $39 the sale price or are they normally this price?




Hisoundfi.....many are called ...few are chosen ....true Chinese audio warrior ....woot woot 



You might need a drink after this ....cheers


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> They're right here... AND ON SALE! TODAY ONLY!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6338519085.html
> 
> That's the only other listing and probably the only place I see them for sale.


 
  
 Ah, I was searching for "Ruglamour" in the search engine.  Anyway, if I didn't have TTPOD T1-Es arriving in the next few weeks (hopefully) I would be very tempted.  The description states "sound quality reach $200 earphone level".  I think I'm going to wait until you get them in and post a review.  If the $200 statement is true, then they would be well worth regular price.  If not, then you are the one that was out the $27, not me.


----------



## RedJohn456

There seems to be quite a few interesting looking IEMs on aliexpress. What's everyone's strategy for finding the gems? Like how do you guys search for the headphones? I just filter it with in ear and still so much to wade through.


----------



## RedJohn456

Not sure if everyone already saw this but here is a link for the Rovking V5: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROVKING-V5-NEW-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1660315319.html
  
 Sale price 18.20 USD
  
 Anyone have any experience with this? Seems like it would be awesome for the gym. Looks cooler than the Moxpad X3 and awesome color


----------



## Gandroid

hisoundfi said:


> Looks very interesting imho... SO I BOUGHT THEM!!!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6338519082.html
> 
> muahahahaha...


 
 I have these (similar) and I really like it. One of the best purchases...I like it so much and ordered a second one. Bought them taobao/mr tao for ~50.


----------



## Netforce

Couldn't resist, pulled the trigger on those takstar pro 80 with a case.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

shuggs said:


> I'd bet those are FAKES....


 
 Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Just tempted to press the button.


----------



## Exesteils

netforce said:


> Couldn't resist, pulled the trigger on those takstar pro 80 with a case.




How much did it cost you in total? Coupons and all


----------



## bhazard

The Auglamour ag-r1 looks promising. Nice accessories too.
  
 Hope to hear a round up of everything once you get them.


----------



## Netforce

exesteils said:


> How much did it cost you in total? Coupons and all


 
 Like $57


----------



## Exesteils

Sweet deal! Add an Antlion mic and that's a multipurpose set of cans right there


----------



## bhazard

The Takstar is awesome. You guys will love it. Get the Brainwavz pads.


----------



## bhazard

Gave the Sidy DM3 another chance today. Sounds better than I remember through my GO1000. Sennheiser tips.
  
 The bass on the LPS is awesome. I hope the LPT is an upgrade and not the same headphone. I bought like 3 LPS to give as gifts.


----------



## Netforce

exesteils said:


> Sweet deal! Add an Antlion mic and that's a multipurpose set of cans right there


 
 I'll be able to use my antlion mod mic again lol. Haven't used it since I got a v-moda boompro mic.
  


bhazard said:


> The Takstar is awesome. You guys will love it. Get the Brainwavz pads.


 
 Conveniently ordered some brainwavz pads when I ordered the AP001. Whenever they arrive will remain a mystery.


----------



## Gandroid

Any recommendations for replacement pads for takstar pro 80?. 
  
 Found this one for just under $2...but not sure if it will fit:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Headphones-Replacement-Ear-Pad-Ear-Cup-for-SONY-MDR-7506-MDR-V6-MDR-CD/1555894964.html


----------



## Dinerenblanc

gandroid said:


> Any recommendations for replacement pads for takstar pro 80?.
> 
> Found this one for just under $2...but not sure if it will fit:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Headphones-Replacement-Ear-Pad-Ear-Cup-for-SONY-MDR-7506-MDR-V6-MDR-CD/1555894964.html


 
 The last thing you should cheap out on is headphone pads . . .


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> The Takstar is awesome. You guys will love it. *Get the Brainwavz pads.*




+1, the velours if you want more soundstage and less isolation and the pleathers if isolation is importan.




gandroid said:


> Any recommendations for replacement pads for takstar pro 80?.
> 
> Found this one for just under $2...but not sure if it will fit:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Headphones-Replacement-Ear-Pad-Ear-Cup-for-SONY-MDR-7506-MDR-V6-MDR-CD/1555894964.html




Brainwavz HM5 pads are the most used and liked replacement pads for the Pro80's.


----------



## Gandroid

peter123 said:


> +1, the velours if you want more soundstage and less isolation and the pleathers if isolation is importan.
> Brainwavz HM5 pads are the most used and liked replacement pads for the Pro80's.


 
  
 Thanks Peter. This is the right one for pro80?
  
Brainwavz HM5 Velor Memory Foam Earpad - Suitable For Large Over The Ear Headphones


----------



## Pastapipo

bhazard said:


> The Takstar is awesome. You guys will love it. Get the Brainwavz pads.







peter123 said:


> +1, the velours if you want more soundstage and less isolation and the pleathers if isolation is importan.
> Brainwavz HM5 pads are the most used and liked replacement pads for the Pro80's.




I actually went back from Brainwavz to stock pads. The Brainwavz pad made the voices too distant for me, the stock has a more "centered" sound to it. Also the stock pads give me the feeling of a deeper bass where using the Brainwavz the bass rolls off a bit to soon. 
I think its a choice of more soundstage vs a more consumer orientated sound. Maybe I'm still too new to this hobby.


----------



## Wokei

pastapipo said:


> I actually went back from Brainwavz to stock pads. The Brainwavz pad made the voices too distant for me, the stock has a more "centered" sound to it. Also the stock pads give me the feeling of a deeper bass where using the Brainwavz the bass rolls off a bit to soon.
> I think its a choice of more soundstage vs a more consumer orientated sound. Maybe I'm still too new to this hobby.




Its all good ....its your enjoyment and you choose what you like ....woot woot


----------



## Pastapipo

wokei said:


> Its all good ....its your enjoyment and you choose what you like ....woot woot




I know, just had to make a comment to use that gif


----------



## Gandroid

Pulled the trigger on pro80...even though I don't like headphones....head-fi + Aliexpress combination is not good for my wallet.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> I actually went back from Brainwavz to stock pads. The Brainwavz pad made the voices too distant for me, the stock has a more "centered" sound to it. Also the stock pads give me the feeling of a deeper bass where using the Brainwavz the bass rolls off a bit to soon.
> I think its a choice of more soundstage vs a more consumer orientated sound. Maybe I'm still too new to this hobby.




Lol! The perfect gif for me.

I think you've been around here long enough to know that YMMV, so as long as your happy all is fine 

Since the guy asked for replacement pads I thought the HM5 ones would be better than the $2 ones he was linking.

Does your pair has straight or coiled cable? Iirc I read somewhere that the new ones with straight cable also had new pads.I'm not 100% sure about this though.......


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Lol! The perfect gif for me.
> 
> I think you've been around here long enough to know that YMMV, so as long as your happy all is fine
> 
> ...




Thanks  These are the straight down ones.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They look the same as the ones I got with my pair so I guess my memory failed me.......


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So I got my ATH-CKR9 at 8am today, and what a gorgeous presentation. The whole thing reeks of class, and out of the box, the sound was better than any dynamic IEM I've ever owned. So the verdict? Boxed them up and sending them back in the morning. The fit was way too reminiscent of my Philips TX2 or Superlux IEM. I've had the snug fit GR07BE for a few days now, and the CKR9 felt like giant bolts in comparison. Now technically those push pull dual drivers are superior to the GR07BE, with deeper more visceral bass, greater clarity, more forward mids, and more natural timbre and better extension. They remind me of a love child between the KEF M200 and the TTPOD T1e. Classy sound, but the fit is finickier than the T1e, with poor isolation as a result. So I requested a refund, I'm sending them back to Amazon, and I bought a set of purple VSonic VSD3S, to find out for myself what all the fuss is about, and get back $130 to save and use later. Oh well, I'd be more sad if I didn't already have a great IEM with the 07BE. Now to compare them with the VSD3S when they arrive Thursday. 

Carry on Gentlemen!


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, just got my Superlux HD668B to add to my overhead collection. They are open cans and will sit next to my Takstar TS-600, which are my favorite closed cans.
  
 On another note:_ I will receive my KZ-EDSE any day now!_
  
 The 11th was a great day for purchasing!


----------



## Ruben123

Listen up everyone. This thread is going places, problem is, there are way too many earphones tested and claims that earphone A compares so and so to earphone B, while not too many actualy have one of them, it's difficult to get an idea which earphone ABCDE etc has the best soundstage, bass etc. What if you decide to all buy one IEM to which you can compare your findings. Say, for instance, the $7 Monoprice IEMs. Then all your findings get a perspection: "the bass on phone A is definitely fuller than on the Monoprice, the soundstage is smaller though."
That could actually be translated to something we can all understand, even though sound is really subjective.


----------



## Ofir

Does anyone know anything about the KZ DT5? It looks great
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-pole-tone-music-headset-phone-headset-ear-headphones-HIFI-headphones-3-5MM-Universal/1380688_32231282089.html


----------



## getclikinagas

And if the 79$ RE400 sale wasn't enough
  
49$ on Amazon!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Boy oh boy, the RE-300 and RE-400 are now the same price.
  
 Which one is the better buy?


----------



## Shawn71

Get 'em both for the price of waterline......


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The RE-300 is a bass cannon, and the RE-400 is more balanced, and bass enemic. 400 has better clarity and detail, but comfort and build go to the 300. Just depends if you like consumer bass fun or balanced reference sound?


----------



## airomjosh

as of this writing, RE-300 are only 149 yuan ( 23USD)  at hifiman taobao shop.


----------



## 1clearhead

Come on guys, you're killing me! That means I have to go shopping again on taobao? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....I have no money.


----------



## bhazard

Wow, for $49 the RE-400 is nearly a must have.
  
 If I didn't already have it a year ago, and didn't hate the non EQ friendly anemic low end, I'd have jumped on it.


----------



## rontant

How does RE400 compare to Havi?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

rontant said:


> How does RE400 compare to Havi?




It doesn't. The Havi are better. All around. With far better bass when EQ'd.


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> It doesn't. The Havi are better. All around. With far better bass when EQ'd.




Thanks for saving my wallet.


----------



## Shawn71

rontant said:


> Thanks for saving my wallet.





houseofdoom said:


> It doesn't. The Havi are better. All around. With far better bass when EQ'd.




both are different.....B3 gets life only when amped or good source to drive but its not the case with re400 and B3 has 2 micro drivers but re400s a single titanium coated diaphragm driver....fit also a concern for some or many with B3 due to its shell design but build and cable is far better to re400.......


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> both are different.....B3 gets life only when amped or good source to drive but its not the case with re400 and B3 has 2 micro drivers but re400s a single titanium coated diaphragm driver....fit also a concern for some or many with B3 due to its shell design but build and cable is far better to re400.......



Build quality was a plague with the 400. The right ear went out on mine after two weeks of light usage, and it was rampant with many. The Havi are just better and more dependable. Sure it needs an amp, but if he has them already, he surely has an amp.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Those new JVC FXT200 got dual titanium drivers. Like the Nocs 600. Very exciting. I'll own those by Christmas.


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> Those new JVC FXT200 got dual titanium drivers. Like the Nocs 600. Very exciting. I'll own those by Christmas.


 
 Definitely looking forward to what people have to say about those.


----------



## nmatheis

houseofdoom said:


> So I got my ATH-CKR9 at 8am today, and what a gorgeous presentation. The whole thing reeks of class, and out of the box, the sound was better than any dynamic IEM I've ever owned. So the verdict? Boxed them up and sending them back in the morning. The fit was way too reminiscent of my Philips TX2 or Superlux IEM. I've had the snug fit GR07BE for a few days now, and the CKR9 felt like giant bolts in comparison. Now technically those push pull dual drivers are superior to the GR07BE, with deeper more visceral bass, greater clarity, more forward mids, and more natural timbre and better extension. They remind me of a love child between the KEF M200 and the TTPOD T1e. Classy sound, but the fit is finickier than the T1e, with poor isolation as a result. So I requested a refund, I'm sending them back to Amazon, and I bought a set of purple VSonic VSD3S, to find out for myself what all the fuss is about, and get back $130 to save and use later. Oh well, I'd be more sad if I didn't already have a great IEM with the 07BE. Now to compare them with the VSD3S when they arrive Thursday.
> 
> Carry on Gentlemen!




Good luck with the VSD3S. I hope you don't experience super-annoying sound cut out due to crappy connectors like I do.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nmatheis said:


> Good luck with the VSD3S. I hope you don't experience super-annoying sound cut out due to crappy connectors like I do.




That's my one big worry, but I've seen upgrade cable being sold for cheap, so I plan on picking up a pair, and tossing aside the stock cable, like I did my TF10 when I had them.


----------



## cjs001

Any good sub $200 recommendations around here?


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> Any good sub $200 recommendations around here?


 

 Millions of 'em, but you're gonna need to be more specific. IEM or full sized? Fun or analytical? Etc. or suchlike?


----------



## indieman

How about any iems $150-200? More of a challenge


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Any good sub $200 recommendations around here?




Thats a rather massive and broad question, especially here! 

Here's my quick list for you :

Havi B3
Zero Audio Doppio
VSonic GR07 Classic and BE
TTPOD T1e
KEF M200
Philips TX2
Zero Audio Tenore
ATH-CKR9
UE TF10
Sony XBA 30
Sony XBA H 1 or 2
T-PEOS Altone200

Good luck with your discoveries!


----------



## cjs001

zapx629 said:


> Millions of 'em, but you're gonna need to be more specific. IEM or full sized? Fun or analytical? Etc. or suchlike?


 
 $100-200 range. My birthday present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Looking for IEM since it is an IEM thread. Anything with good clarity/separation. Neutral or balanced and hopefully won't fall apart from regular use.
  
 I have eyed ATH CKR-9, Vsonic GR07, Hifiman RE-400, and possibly the new JVC FXT-200.
  
 Should look into Sony, but I have love-hate thing going on with their products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Hope that narrows things down a bit.


----------



## Hisoundfi

cjs001 said:


> Any good sub $200 recommendations around here?


 
 IMHO, I feel the GR07BE, Dunu DN1000, Altone200, Havi B3 are all great sub $200 choices.
  
 If you like a warm signature, and can tolerate considerable midbass in exchange for great details and transparency, go with the DGS100.


----------



## Netforce

cjs001 said:


> $100-200 range. My birthday present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haven't tried the ckr-9 nor researched them so can't comment about them but I would recommend the gr07be over the re-400. I have reached or used my re-400 for months as I just prefer so many more iems over them now.


----------



## ZapX629

All the above are great. I haven't heard the CKR9 but a lot of people like it. I've heard it's like a more refined IM70, which I'm loving right now, with less bass. You might also look into the IM02 if you have a good source to use it with. GR07 CE or BE is a great choice too. You could go for a Havi B3 and amp combo. Haven't heard any of the hybrids that spacegoat mentioned, but they all get a lot of love as well. 
  
 If I wanted a balanced or neutral sound, I'd take IM02 (dual BA), GR07 Classic, or Havi + amp. How much bass and how much treble can you handle?


----------



## vlenbo

Quote:


netforce said:


> *Haven't tried the ckr-9 nor researched them so can't comment about them* but I would recommend the gr07be over the re-400. I have reached or used my re-400 for months as I just prefer so many more iems over them now.


 
 Ckr9 guy sad....


houseofdoom said:


> So I got my ATH-CKR9 at 8am today, and what a gorgeous presentation. The whole thing reeks of class, and out of the box, the sound was better than any dynamic IEM I've ever owned. So the verdict? Boxed them up and sending them back in the morning. The fit was way too reminiscent of my Philips TX2 or Superlux IEM. I've had the snug fit GR07BE for a few days now, and the CKR9 felt like giant bolts in comparison. Now technically those push pull dual drivers are superior to the GR07BE, with deeper more visceral bass, greater clarity, more forward mids, and more natural timbre and better extension. They remind me of a love child between the KEF M200 and the TTPOD T1e. Classy sound, but the fit is finickier than the T1e, with poor isolation as a result. So I requested a refund, I'm sending them back to Amazon, and I bought a set of purple VSonic VSD3S, to find out for myself what all the fuss is about, and get back $130 to save and use later. Oh well, I'd be more sad if I didn't already have a great IEM with the 07BE. Now to compare them with the VSD3S when they arrive Thursday.
> 
> Carry on Gentlemen!


  

 Nice! I'm glad you enjoyed hearing them, I did not expect them to be a decent upgrade to the GR07BE in sound. It's unfortunate that the fit inhibited that love. 
  
 Oh well, maybe Fischer's ckr like product may be the perfect fit if it is smaller than the ckr9.
  
 Hope the vsd3s compares favorably. I do want one of those vsonic in-ears and definitely am running low on funds.


----------



## indieman

zapx629 said:


> All the above are great. I haven't heard the CKR9 but a lot of people like it. I've heard it's like a more refined IM70, which I'm loving right now, with less bass. You might also look into the IM02 if you have a good source to use it with. GR07 CE or BE is a great choice too.


 
  
 Is the ckr9 under $200? Those im02 are probably going be my upgrade from the havis 
 And aren't the gr07be generally preferred to the ce?


----------



## cjs001

zapx629 said:


> All the above are great. I haven't heard the CKR9 but a lot of people like it. I've heard it's like a more refined IM70, which I'm loving right now, with less bass. You might also look into the IM02 if you have a good source to use it with. GR07 CE or BE is a great choice too. You could go for a Havi B3 and amp combo. Haven't heard any of the hybrids that spacegoat mentioned, but they all get a lot of love as well.
> 
> If I wanted a balanced or neutral sound, I'd take IM02 (dual BA), GR07 Classic, or Havi + amp. How much bass and how much treble can you handle?


 
 I'm a bit uncertain over the DUNUs since I have heard many polarized opinions on them.
  
 How does GR07 stack up to Havi? I really like the Classic red look. Don't really have great source to drive it but I'm sure I can probably get a good amp + Havi with my budget. 
  
 Also, just remembered. Anyone tried Yamaha EPH-100 alongside these other ones?
  
 As for how much Bass and treble? As long as the Bass doesn't bleed too much into the midrange and muddies the sound I'm fine. I'm not really looking for a bass monster. Just as long as it's enough to play them with authority when the track calls for it and I'm happy. Treble  has never bothered me so I can't say.


----------



## indieman

Honestly I would suggest something better than the havis with your budget. Many consider the gr07 an upgrade to them, but I can't speak from experience. The havis are great but I'm already looking to upgrade in the same price range as you


----------



## vlenbo

indieman said:


> Is the ckr9 under $200? Those im02 are probably going be my upgrade from the havis
> And aren't the gr07be considered better than the ce?




It costs $150 in amazon japan, $170 with shipping from tenso.


----------



## indieman

Nice. Wonder how they stack against the im02...


----------



## cjs001

indieman said:


> Is the ckr9 under $200? Those im02 are probably going be my upgrade from the havis
> And aren't the gr07be considered better than the ce?


 
 Probably not under $200 but I can wait a bit longer or just spend extra $30-40 is still within reason


----------



## 4ren

alright boys,
  
 penon audio:
 "hi dear friend,
 yes, we have this earphone for sale now , you can have a look at http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-VSD3S , the silver cable version is the non-detachable cable version .
 kind regards"
  
 I think it's this one, "Black ( Silver Cable ) (+$4.00)"
  
 tldr; non-detachable vsd3s is up on the penonaudio website.
 hopefully it will clear up the audio issues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 thnx  nmatheis


----------



## vlenbo

indieman said:


> Nice. Wonder how they stack against the im02...


 
 To my ears and fit, the im02s and ckr9s are on par with each other.
  
 The difference is that the ckr9s have bass levels that can somewhat (not really) satisfy a basshead, while the im02s have less bass quantity with a slightly tighter and quicker attack in bass.
  
 The mids are similar, though the im02s are a bit more detailed while retaining smooth sound like the ckr9s, but also somewhat thinner and sweeter than the ckr9s. The highs are similar on both, but the ckr9s are a bit more smoother and less sibilant, but they also lack detail that the im02s have.
  
 im02s are a little more analytical, while the ckr9s are a bit more musical.
  
 Just be warned that buying the ckr9s or im02s from japan will cost you the AT USA warranty as they do not adhere to the Japanese warranty.


----------



## Leo888

Guys, is there any difference between the Takstar Pro 80 with straight and coil cable. Many thanks.


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> I'm a bit uncertain over the DUNUs since I have heard many polarized opinions on them.
> 
> How does GR07 stack up to Havi? I really like the Classic red look. Don't really have great source to drive it but I'm sure I can probably get a good amp + Havi with my budget.
> 
> ...


 

 In that case, I would recommend either the GR07BE or the IM70. Both have a good deal of bass without being basshead IEMs and will get out of the way when you need them to. Both are well controlled and are in the same tier. The IM70 wins in separation, image, naturalness, and 3D stage, where the BE will win in clarity, layering, texture and tightness. IM70 is a softer, but authoritative impact, where the GR07 is very tight and punchy, decaying almost instantly. IM70 has forward mids while GR07 is slightly recessed. Either one will serve you well.


indieman said:


> And aren't the gr07be generally preferred to the ce?


 
 It depends what you want. CE is more neutral with more neutral mids and less bass. BE is a lot more bassy and mids are slightly recessed. Other than that, they're pretty similar. I describe them as the refined sister and the aggressive brother from the same family, lol.


----------



## xtwargodtx

cjs001 said:


> $100-200 range. My birthday present  . Looking for IEM since it is an IEM thread. Anything with good clarity/separation. Neutral or balanced and hopefully won't fall apart from regular use.
> 
> I have eyed ATH CKR-9, Vsonic GR07, Hifiman RE-400, and possibly the new JVC FXT-200.
> 
> ...




Ostry KC06(A) for $60-$80
Havi B3 Pro 1 for $50
Vsonic VSD3S for $50
Vsonic GR07 

My opinion is this. If your going for something under $50 and ur not into analytical listening Vsonic VSD3S is really a great pick. They're also great if ur the guy that's on the go because there noise isolation is pretty great. If your not going for that the the Havi B3 pro 1 is the choice. Ostry's if your lookin for something under $100 and the GR07 if you just want the best for around $120


----------



## nmatheis

houseofdoom said:


> That's my one big worry, but I've seen upgrade cable being sold for cheap, so I plan on picking up a pair, and tossing aside the stock cable, like I did my TF10 when I had them.




Again, good luck. My connection failures follow the earpiece and not the cable connector. YMMV!


----------



## cjs001

zapx629 said:


> In that case, I would recommend either the GR07BE or the IM70. Both have a good deal of bass without being basshead IEMs and will get out of the way when you need them to. Both are well controlled and are in the same tier. The IM70 wins in separation, image, naturalness, and 3D stage, where the BE will win in clarity, layering, texture and tightness. IM70 is a softer, but authoritative impact, where the GR07 is very tight and punchy, decaying almost instantly. IM70 has forward mids while GR07 is slightly recessed. Either one will serve you well.


 
 Thanks. I see GR07 is a clear favourite around here. Helps that I do love the Maroon housing. Now if Vsonic and ATH will just have a love child... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think I might wait to see what people have to say about the JVC FXT-200 first. I am excited about those as well. Tempted to jump in already. Damn it's getting close to Christmas and couriers are getting busy...
  


xtwargodtx said:


> Ostry KC06(A) for $60-$80
> Havi B3 Pro 1 for $50
> Vsonic VSD3S for $50
> Vsonic GR07
> ...


 
 Cool, though I am looking for good phones in the $100-200 range


----------



## ZapX629

vlenbo said:


> To my ears and fit, the im02s and ckr9s are on par with each other.
> 
> The difference is that the ckr9s have bass levels that can somewhat (not really) satisfy a basshead, while the im02s have less bass quantity with a slightly tighter and quicker attack in bass.
> 
> ...


 

 Since we're talking about the IM series have you had a chance to hear the IM01, vlenbo? I was curious if it was worth a look for my girlfriend, but I haven't seen anything about it other than earfonia's short blurb.


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> Thanks. I see GR07 is a clear favourite around here. Helps that I do love the Maroon housing. Now if Vsonic and ATH will just have a love child...


 
 Just so you know, the GR07 Classic will be much more neutral than the BE in the low end. I thought it still has a warm bass, but if you need more aggression down there, you'll want the BE. If you're fine with a lighter bass end, get the Classics. They're both equally capable, just be aware of how much bass you need. Do you have another IEM that you like the bass of? That might help sort out which one is better for you.


----------



## vlenbo

zapx629 said:


> Since we're talking about the IM series have you had a chance to hear the IM01, vlenbo? I was curious if it was worth a look for my girlfriend, but I haven't seen anything about it other than earfonia's short blurb.


 
 No, unfortunately.
  
 The im01s, from what I've read, has a better balance than the im02, but this is with graphs.
  
 I think the im01s are the smoother, musical version of the im02s.


----------



## Shawn71

leo888 said:


> Guys, is there any difference between the Takstar Pro 80 with straight and coil cable. Many thanks.




Well,the straight one is of fixed lengh,like 1.2/1.3m,on the other hand the coiled cable stretches more when needed (jst like coiled telephone cable)....like in studio monitiring,desktop,amp/receiver listening etc....and I dont think of any difference internally but the build is strong for any abuse and for its native application.....


----------



## cjs001

zapx629 said:


> Just so you know, the GR07 Classic will be much more neutral than the BE in the low end. I thought it still has a warm bass, but if you need more aggression down there, you'll want the BE. If you're fine with a lighter bass end, get the Classics. They're both equally capable, just be aware of how much bass you need. Do you have another IEM that you like the bass of? That might help sort out which one is better for you.


 
 No not really. I used to have a pair of Sennheiser CX 300 II.They have a lot of bass but tends to bleed off into the mid-range, causing it to sound all muddied.
  
 I'm currently running on Brainwavz R1. They have lots of bass too without the same bleed off effect that I noted in the CX 300 II. I'm looking for a pair of headphones that can deliver better on the mid-range.


----------



## RedJohn456

cjs001 said:


> Thanks. I see GR07 is a clear favourite around here. Helps that I do love the Maroon housing. Now if Vsonic and ATH will just have a love child...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
@cjs001 Hey I missed your earlier post, but what were your requirements in terms of sound signature and isolation? Any preference for driver configuration? Single dynamic driver vs Dual dynamic driver, hybrid BA and Dynamic driver, all BA iem.
  
 I can suggest a few in the 100 - 200 range and the list will overlap with suggestions from others, and here it is in no particular order
  
*1.* Vsonic GR07 BE - EDIT: LMUE has it in stock atm, so hit them up 
*2*. ATH IM70
*3.* Shure Se215 LTD edition
*4.* Yamaha EPH 100 - Watch out for rampant fakes, just buy it from amazon or Yamaha store directly if you're in the states
*5.* Sidy DGS 100 if you're looking to get your feet into hybrids although a successor is due out in December
*6.* TPeos Altone is 200 on the dot at CTC audio online plus warranty and guarantee
*7.* Sony MDR 7550 - Made by the Legendary Sony Music Japan - they have only made three headphones so far and they are all Pro level.  If youre in Canada you can pick it up for 225, this thing is considered to be on par with the MDR EX1000 which is their top dog headphone now discontinued
*8.* Dunu DN1000 - a bit over 200
*9.* RHA t10i -200 flat
  
 This is of course a small list and depending on your preferences you can really go ham and find someone super specific


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> Thanks. I see GR07 is a clear favourite around here. Helps that I do love the Maroon housing.




yes get GR07 CE maroon....and IM70.  both under your budget and comes to ~$180......


----------



## vlenbo

shawn71 said:


> yes get GR07 CE maroon....and IM70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Best of both worlds suggestion?
  
  
 Brilliant!


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> No not really. I used to have a pair of Sennheiser CX 300 II.They have a lot of bass but tends to bleed off into the mid-range, causing it to sound all muddied.
> 
> I'm currently running on Brainwavz R1. They have lots of bass too without the same bleed off effect that I noted in the CX 300 II. I'm looking for a pair of headphones that can deliver better on the mid-range.


 

 Well, BE won't bleed, but it will be heavier in the bass. It's that kind of quality that hits without taking over. CE won't bleed either, but it won't have a whole lot of bass for things like EDM and Hip-hop type of stuff. What's your music preference like? (Sorry for all the questions, lol.) Though if you're looking for mids, the CE is probably more neutral than the BE, which is slightly recessed. Neither is mid forward though.


----------



## clee290

redjohn456 said:


> cjs001 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I see GR07 is a clear favourite around here. Helps that I do love the Maroon housing. Now if Vsonic and ATH will just have a love child...
> ...


 
 Or just buy them from Lend Me UR Ears  
  
 1) It's in stock
 2) It's over $50 cheaper
  
 I've always wondered why the GR07BE was strangely overpriced on Penon.


----------



## Shawn71

If I were to filter out from that list of 9, I wld do so by filtering #3,6,9 out.....sony7550 housing to take a note of it tho...just my 0.02c.


----------



## ZapX629

shawn71 said:


> yes get GR07 CE maroon....and IM70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


vlenbo said:


> Best of both worlds suggestion?
> 
> 
> Brilliant!


 

 YES. Totally agree with this. Get the musical, fun one and the neutral, analytical one. Then you have one for whichever mood you're in.


----------



## RedJohn456

clee290 said:


> Or just buy them from Lend Me UR Ears
> 
> 1) It's in stock
> 2) It's over $50 cheaper
> ...


 
  
 Nope, it will be priced same as LMUE if not cheaper  I have it on good authority 
  
 Edit: Your point is correct, LMUE is just as good and they have it in stock now so you don't have to wait. Its just that I have had such a good exp with Penon that I naturally recommend them, I have become a penon fanboi


----------



## Leo888

shawn71 said:


> Well,the straight one is of fixed lengh,like 1.2/1.3m,on the other hand the coiled cable stretches more when needed (jst like coiled telephone cable)....like in studio monitiring,desktop,amp/receiver listening etc....and I dont think of any difference internally but the build is strong for any abuse and for its native application.....




Thanks for the thoughts @Shawn71. Appreciate it.


----------



## ZapX629

redjohn456 said:


> Nope, it will be priced same as LMUE if not cheaper  I have it on good authority
> 
> Edit: Your point is correct, LMUE is just as good and they have it in stock now so you don't have to wait. Its just that I have had such a good exp with Penon that I naturally recommend them, I have become a penon fanboi


 

 You can get both the classic and the BE from LMUE Amazon store. Fulfilled by Amazon so if it breaks you can get a refund without shipping it all the way back to Singapore.


----------



## RedJohn456

shawn71 said:


> If I were to filter out from that list of 9, I wld do so by filtering #3,6,9 out.....sony7550 housing to take a note of it tho...just my 0.02c.


 
  
 I wasn't sure if he mentioned anything as to whether it will be used outside or not. 7550 is perfectly usable both indoors and out but it is rather like a high maintenance girlfriend


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> You can get both the classic and the BE from LMUE Amazon store. Fulfilled by Amazon so if it breaks you can get a refund without shipping it all the way back to Singapore.


 
  
 Hmm being a Canadian, I can't order from amazon.com (being a second class citizen and all ) so I didn't think of that. It is a good option for all non Canadian folks.


----------



## cjs001

redjohn456 said:


> cjs001 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I see GR07 is a clear favourite around here. Helps that I do love the Maroon housing. Now if Vsonic and ATH will just have a love child...
> ...


 
  
 Balanced or Neutral. No hybrids if it can be helped. Don't mind other type of driver configurations. 
  


shawn71 said:


> yes get GR07 CE maroon....and IM70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lol... you wallet devil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Tried the Amazon site but 

*Sorry, this item can't be shipped to your selected address. *Learn more*. You may either change the shipping address or delete the item from your order. *
  




  
  


zapx629 said:


> Well, BE won't bleed, but it will be heavier in the bass. It's that kind of quality that hits without taking over. CE won't bleed either, but it won't have a whole lot of bass for things like EDM and Hip-hop type of stuff. What's your music preference like? (Sorry for all the questions, lol.) Though if you're looking for mids, the CE is probably more neutral than the BE, which is slightly recessed. Neither is mid forward though.


 
 I listen to anything depending on mood really. Can't say I really have a preference as far as Genre is concerned. If I like the song I listen to it. I'm not worried about the sound bleeding over on the GR07. I've spoken to quite a few people about them on that already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How does the IM70 compare to the CE though?


----------



## cjs001

clee290 said:


> Or just buy them from Lend Me UR Ears
> 
> 1) It's in stock
> 2) It's over $50 cheaper
> ...


 
  
  


redjohn456 said:


> Nope, it will be priced same as LMUE if not cheaper  I have it on good authority
> 
> Edit: Your point is correct, LMUE is just as good and they have it in stock now so you don't have to wait. Its just that I have had such a good exp with Penon that I naturally recommend them, I have become a penon fanboi


 
 lol nope both wrong. It's cheaper on Penon ($99) ($125 for CE on LMUR and $163 for Bass) but Penon doesn't seem to have BE and only have blue left it seems.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/brands/VSONIC
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic/


----------



## RedJohn456

cjs001 said:


> lol nope both wrong. It's cheaper on Penon ($99) ($125 for CE on LMUR and $163 for Bass) but Penon doesn't seem to have BE and only have blue left it seems.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/brands/VSONIC
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic/


 
  
 I was referring to the Gr07BE. It is in the discontinued section on Penon. It will be in stock soon and with a much lower price tag. I just talked to them about it. So no you're both wrong  jk one love bredgen


----------



## cjs001

redjohn456 said:


> I was referring to the Gr07BE. It is in the discontinued section on Penon. It will be in stock soon and with a much lower price tag. I just talked to them about it. So no you're both wrong  jk one love bredgen


 
 I'm highly likely going to get the classics anyway unless they have Maroon housing for BE I don't need a basshead setup. Sucker for Maroon


----------



## clee290

redjohn456 said:


> Nope, it will be priced same as LMUE if not cheaper  I have it on good authority
> 
> Edit: Your point is correct, LMUE is just as good and they have it in stock now so you don't have to wait. Its just that I have had such a good exp with Penon that I naturally recommend them, I have become a penon fanboi


 

 Ah, that's good to hear. And it looks like you're becoming our PenonAudio inside man 
  


cjs001 said:


> lol nope both wrong. It's cheaper on Penon ($99) ($125 for CE on LMUR and $163 for Bass) but Penon doesn't seem to have BE and only have blue left it seems.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/brands/VSONIC
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic/


 

 Those LMUE prices are in Singapore dollars. You have to change the currency on the top-right(ish) to USD, then you'll see the CE for $96 and the BE for $126.


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> To my ears and fit, the im02s and ckr9s are on par with each other.
> 
> The difference is that the ckr9s have bass levels that can somewhat (not really) satisfy a basshead, while the im02s have less bass quantity with a slightly tighter and quicker attack in bass.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You pretty much described IM03 vs IM02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to try out CKR9/CKR10!!!


----------



## cjs001

Satisfy a basshead?


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> Balanced or Neutral. No hybrids if it can be helped. Don't mind other type of driver configurations.
> 
> Lol... you wallet devil! :evil:
> 
> ...




No,Im serious. Get CE/BE from LMUE.....not sure if you are trying with non-physical address like fpo etc or foreign address on amazon,so the denial......


----------



## bhazard

Tennmak Dulcimer... surprisingly decent. Better than KZ models in SQ so far ootb.

Treble needs better resolution to be an all around winner. Needs burn in and tip rolling.

These are very enjoyable right now. Sounds great with metal, which is a good indicator of a solid iem.


----------



## cjs001

shawn71 said:


> No,Im serious. Get CE/BE from LMUE.....not sure if you are trying with non-physical address like fpo etc or foreign address on amazon,so the denial......


 
 I'm in Australia. Most Amazon sellers don't deliver here it seems.


----------



## Shawn71

redjohn456 said:


> I wasn't sure if he mentioned anything as to whether it will be used outside or not. 7550 is perfectly usable both indoors and out but it is rather like a high maintenance girlfriend




Lol .....Regardless outdoor or indoor use,the 7550 earpieces are little larger due to its driver size......just like their ex-flagship dynamic IEM EX1000...


----------



## cjs001




----------



## Shawn71

So whats your take on both? 7550 or ex1000? .......


----------



## ZapX629

> I listen to anything depending on mood really. Can't say I really have a preference as far as Genre is concerned. If I like the song I listen to it. I'm not worried about the sound bleeding over on the GR07. I've spoken to quite a few people about them on that already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 IM70 has a more natural timbre, better separation and imaging, better mids, 3D soundstage, bigger bass, and smoother treble.
  
 GR07 has better attack and decay, leaner bass, 2D soundstage that's slightly wider but not as deep or high, slightly recessed but still neutral mids, a bit more clarity, hotter treble.


----------



## cjs001

zapx629 said:


> IM70 has a more natural timbre, better separation and imaging, better mids, 3D soundstage, bigger bass, and smoother treble.
> 
> GR07 has better attack and decay, leaner bass, 2D soundstage that's slightly wider but not as deep or high, slightly recessed but still neutral mids, a bit more clarity, hotter treble.


 
 IM70 definitely sounded closer to what I'm looking for, though I would prefer leaner bass than bigger.
  
 hmm... Might just end up doing what was suggested and get both XD


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> I'm in Australia. Most Amazon sellers don't deliver here it seems.




You can try from headphones.com.au & storedj.com.au (both oz) and also from accessoryjack.com (hk).....hope this helps on buying IM70, as CE can be bought from LMUE......


----------



## cjs001

shawn71 said:


> You can try from headphones.com.au & storedj.com.au (both oz) and also from accessoryjack.com (hk).....hope this helps on buying IM70, as CE can be bought from LMUE......


 
 Yeah, I know storedj carries ATH and there's one near where I live. Thanks for the links though!


----------



## ozkan

zapx629 said:


> IM70 has a more natural timbre, better separation and imaging, better mids, 3D soundstage, bigger bass, and smoother treble.
> 
> GR07 has better attack and decay, leaner bass, 2D soundstage that's slightly wider but not as deep or high, slightly recessed but still neutral mids, a bit more clarity, hotter treble.


 
  
 I agree with ZapX629. Although I have IM50 not IM70, I can make the same statements. IM50 sounds more like your are listening to headphones. My other IEMs sound thin and a bit lifeless after Iistening to IM50. They are very special for me.


----------



## ozkan

Hifiman RE300h is in stock with different specs other than RE300i/a with $49 price tag.
  
 https://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=230
  
 Specs:
  
*RE300h (hi-fi):*
  

3.5mm plug for regular earphone jack
Driver diameter: 8.5mm
*Frequency response: 15 Hz-22 KHz*
*Impedance: 16 Ohms+/-3.2*
Sensitivity: 108 dB/ 1mW 1KHZ
  
*RE300i/a (iphone/android):*
  

3.5mm plug for regular earphone jack
Driver diameter: 8.5mm
*Frequency response: 20～20KHz*
*Impedance: 32 Ohm*
Sensitivity: 108 dB/1mW 1KHZ
  
 Has anyone ordered it yet?


----------



## nihontoman

bhazard said:


> Tennmak Dulcimer... surprisingly decent. Better than KZ models in SQ so far ootb.
> 
> Treble needs better resolution to be an all around winner. Needs burn in and tip rolling.
> 
> These are very enjoyable right now. *Sounds great with metal, which is a good indicator of a solid iem.*


 
  
  
 hmmm, this is interesting. metal is hard to pull off right. many headphones I've tried just can't handle the instrument, especially when it comes to lot's of cymbals...


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1

BOOM


----------



## nihontoman

hisoundfi said:


> http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1
> 
> BOOM


 

 is shipping free?


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1
> 
> BOOM


 

  

 
*Sound quality reach $200 earphone level*
Unique design 
Metal ear housing---strong and durable 
Memory foam in the earphone ---more comfortable 
*Twist cable ---more cool* , L=1.3MM
Detachable silicone earhook , variety of wear types and very comfortable
 
 

 Someone needs to jump on these.........


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]*Sound quality reach $200 earphone level*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already did


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> I already did


 


 So did I, what the hell why not.


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> So did I, what the hell why not.


Let's just hope they didn't miss a decimal point in their claim... 

"sound quality reaches $2.00 earphone"


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Let's just hope they didn't miss a decimal point in their claim...
> 
> "sound quality reaches $2.00 earphone"


 


 Ha, long as I get my twist cable I'll be happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Something wrong with this place when you can't stop uncontrollably buying things.


----------



## bhazard

Don't go by that $200 line. The same store (Tennmak not Penon) said the Sidy DM3 matches $400, which is absurd.
  
 With that said, that Tennmak Dulicmer is surprisingly good in the "Piston type SQ" class. About a $50 value in a $25 headphone.
  
 I'm interested in the AG-R1 impressions when you guys get them in.


----------



## twister6

Hmm, the mentioning of "mainly in vocals" in AG-R1 description begs to question if these are mid-forward tuned IEMs.


----------



## peter123

My Brainwavz AP001 review is up for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11931


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Hmm, the mentioning of "mainly in vocals" in AG-R1 description begs to question if these are mid-forward tuned IEMs.


I'm fine with mid forward, as long as it isn't ridiculously out of whack with the rest.


----------



## slowpickr

AuGlamour, RuGlamour, SchmuGlamour.  Perhaps they just should have abbreviated and called them Glamour
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Edit: BTW, I noticed several different IEM's on Aliexpress that stated "sound quality reach $200 earphone level".  I'm thinking we should take this with a grain of salt.  However, the AG-R1s do look very nice.


----------



## RedJohn456

Heads up Penon is supposed to be distributor for ag-r1 and will have them in stock soon. Thinking of trying a pair 

Edit: beaten like a red headed stepchild


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1
> 
> BOOM







hisoundfi said:


> I already did







h20fidelity said:


> So did I, what the hell why not.







redjohn456 said:


> *Heads up* Penon is supposed to be distributor for ag-r1 and will have them in stock soon. Thinking of trying a pair




LOL!


----------



## Hisoundfi

RedJohn456

You're a few hours late to the party my friend!


----------



## Ira Delphic

slowpickr said:


> AuGlamour, RuGlamour, SchmuGlamour.  Perhaps they just should have abbreviated and called them Glamour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 They _look_ nice, but time will tell how they sound and fit.


----------



## slowpickr

ira delphic said:


> They _look_ nice, but time will tell how they sound and fit.


 
  
 So true.  I'm waiting for some impressions to come in before jumping on them.  In the mean time, my T1-E's are currently on their way from New Jersey to my home town.  Hope to get them by the weekend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ap616

Has anyone tried any of SYUN's products on LMUE? 
http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun/ 
I did a search on HF and found nothing; so just curious. Edit: 1 person posted to this thread about them not too long ago.
Besides sub-par isolation, I wonder how the Mix-1 would sound. Interesting & striking design to say the least.


----------



## ZapX629

ap616 said:


> Has anyone tried any of SYUN's products on LMUE?
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun/
> I did a search on HF and found nothing; so just curious. Edit: 1 person posted to this thread about them not too long ago.
> Besides sub-par isolation, I wonder how the Mix-1 would sound. Interesting & striking design to say the least.


 

 I haven't ever even heard of them, but those are pretty boss looking if nothing else. Looks like something out of a comic book or sci-fi anime.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> LOL!




oops my bad didn't notice that. epic fail haha and yeah am so late to the party I missed it @Hisoundfi

According to penon it should sound better than the HZ Ep 001. as a point of reference


----------



## Ira Delphic

slowpickr said:


> So true.  I'm waiting for some impressions to come in before jumping on them.  In the mean time, my T1-E's are currently on their way from New Jersey to my home town.  Hope to get them by the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Huh I have the T1-E out for delivery (USPS). They were shipped out of TETERBORO, NJ!
  
Edit: comply to comply with site rules.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

ira delphic said:


> Huh I have the T1-E out for delivery (USPS) from a certain group buying site. They were shipped out of [COLOR=202020]TETERBORO, NJ![/COLOR]




Sounds shady


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> oops my bad didn't notice that. epic fail haha and yeah am so late to the party I missed it @Hisoundfi
> 
> According to penon it should sound better than the HZ Ep 001. as a point of reference




No problem, I just thought it was funny


----------



## RedJohn456

ira delphic said:


> Huh I have the T1-E out for delivery (USPS) from a certain group buying site. They were shipped out of TETERBORO, NJ!


 
  
 I think even hinting at that like nudge nudge wink wink is a no no I think.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> No problem, I just thought it was funny


 
  
 Ya completely missed it haha. To be fair I did pass on the IEM name to them a week ago hoping the would stock it. I also got them to stock the SMSL m2 (my pair on the way) and Takstar HI2050 which I am saving up for. apparently best headphones under 200. But it is an open design.


----------



## Ap616

redjohn456 said:


> Ya completely missed it haha. To be fair I did pass on the IEM name to them a week ago hoping the would stock it. I also got them to stock the SMSL m2 (my pair on the way) and Takstar HI2050 which I am saving up for. apparently best headphones under 200. But it is an open design.




Maybe under/around $50. There are much better options available under $200, but signature and design preference would most certainly play a role. I heard they are pretty bright.


----------



## RedJohn456

ap616 said:


> Maybe under/around $50. There are much better options available under $200, but signature and design preference would most certainly play a role. I heard they are pretty bright.


 
  
 I was under the impression that they had ample bass. I mean from a Chinese over ear perspective. I saw a great review for them on youtube so I was sold on them. Seems like an affordable way to experience what open headphones are all about, but your comment about it being bright is causing me some pause.
  
 In lieu of the takstars, what would you recommend?


----------



## nihontoman

for 200, I would go this way:

http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATHIM02-Balanced-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00FWGU0ES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415913131&sr=8-1&keywords=audio+technica+im02
  
 161$ shipped and fulfilled by amazon. also sound is well regarded here...


----------



## Ap616

redjohn456 said:


> I was under the impression that they had ample bass. I mean from a Chinese over ear perspective. I saw a great review for them on youtube so I was sold on them. Seems like an affordable way to experience what open headphones are all about, but your comment about it being bright is causing me some pause.
> 
> In lieu of the takstars, what would you recommend?




Ask @hisoundfi. He has them, I don't know about good/impressive bass quantity with them. I am under the impression they are pretty detailed and good overall though. Don't let me deter you as I don't have them, I was just mainly addressing the $200 part friend  
Good soundstage of course with the open back. Also relatively clamp-y but comfy pads iirc. I recommend the Yamaha HPH-200 for open back sound with good bass. They aren't circumaural though... I got mine for around $80. Imo one of the best headphones you can get for under $100, though it's on Amazon and most places for $150. Also, there is the Sony MA900(a little dated) for around $190 which I want to hear someday.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Hmm, the mentioning of "mainly in vocals" in AG-R1 description begs to question if these are mid-forward tuned IEMs.


The Hi2050 are relatively well balanced semi open cans. Don't expect to be blown away with sub bass due to the semi open design. Don't get me wrong, they have enough bass but they are by no means a basshead phone IMHO. 

I think it was mentioned before that they sound like the Ostry kc06. They have great soundstage width, with great detail and seperation. The top end is well extended and airy. People looking for a warm signature won't find it with these. These are great all arounders that are mostly ideal for rock, acoustic, live performance, and classic rock. 

I prefer the look of my hi2050, but if I had to choose a semi open can, between my unmodified hi2050 and modded HD681 EVO and criteria was on sound alone, I would pick the EVO. 

If you are looking for a semi open pair of cans both of these are great. But, if semi open isn't necessary, the general consensus is that the Takstar pro 80 are where it's at. I'm waiting for my pair. 

bhazard Is the man, and I trust his opinion 99 percent of the time on stuff. His opinion is that the pro80 is the best budget Asian model at the moment, at least that's what I get from reading what's on this thread for a while.


----------



## RedJohn456

ap616 said:


> Ask @hisoundfi. He has them, I don't know about good/impressive bass quantity with them. I am under the impression they are pretty detailed and good overall though. Don't let me deter you as I don't have them, I was just mainly addressing the $200 part friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks 
  
 Paging @Hisoundfi  
  
 Can you say a few words on the Takstar Hi2050?


----------



## Hisoundfi

One more thing to add... 

The hi2050 is SUPER comfortable. The velour pads are top notch. 

The build quality of the hi2050 is amazeballs. There's not a single part of the hi2050 that would make you think they were cheaply made. 

Honestly they are great. 

The HD681 EVO are bulky and plastic. I honestly wouldn't take them out in public. 

If I had to pick between the two all things considered, I would probably end up going with the hi2050. 

BTW they are on Penonaudio now.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> The Hi2050 are relatively well balanced semi open cans. Don't expect to be blown away with sub bass due to the semi open design. Don't get me wrong, they have enough bass but they are by no means a basshead phone IMHO.
> 
> I think it was mentioned before that they sound like the Ostry kc06. They have great soundstage width, with great detail and seperation. The top end is well extended and airy. People looking for a warm signature won't find it with these. These are great all arounders that are mostly ideal for rock, acoustic, live performance, and classic rock.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> One more thing to add...
> 
> The hi2050 is SUPER comfortable. The velour pads are top notch.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow thanks for the detailed write up! I was looking for a warm balanced signature so it seems I had my hopes high for nothing lol. oh well my wallet says thanks    Will look into the Pro 80's


----------



## quisxx

Pro80 and 2050 are supposed to have pretty much the same sound. There will be a slight difference seeing as 1 is semi open and the other is closed, and the pad differential. If you want the 2050 to have a bit more bass swap the pads for leather or pleather.


----------



## Ap616

[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l7KFie4dJ0w[/VIDEO]


----------



## RedJohn456

Thanks for suggesting the HPH200 but am looking to get an over ear headphone   I might still get the Hi2050 after doing further research, and as @quisxx suggested, I might change out the pads to modify the sound signature. But for the price they are both going for, I might be able to snag both for under a hundred bucks. The Takstar Pro 80 would be amazeballs with a removable cable mod


----------



## Ap616

Sure thing man! Hope you get/find what you want!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Just got the VSD3S today. Right out of the box, they have great bass presence, 3D imaging, and really nice extention up top. Mildly sibilant. Detailed. Very good instrument separation. The mids are NOT as lush as the GR07BE, not is the overall presentation of the mids as high quality. The bottom end is rounder and more articulate, but the mids and highs fall shy. Overall though, not a bad back up IEM to my GR07BE. VERY GOOD for a $50 banger.


----------



## cjs001

hm... CE or BE.... decisions decisions


----------



## Netforce

The BE be awesome


----------



## Hisoundfi

cjs001 said:


> hm... CE or BE.... decisions decisions


BE, it's BEefier sounding.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

What I thing hisoundfi is trying to say is that the BE are BEtter. I love mine, so I agree.


----------



## bhazard

The Tennmak Dulcimer is a winner. Despite the fake reviews in their listing, the actual reviews are right. These are more clear and have better SQ than the Pistons, and are built a bit stronger.
  
 If the mid highs/highs weren't a little off, these would be giant killers. DEEP clear bass and excellent for vocals and guitars.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Great news bhazard Please post a link to get them on the cheap please. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cjs001

hisoundfi said:


> BE, it's BEefier sounding.


 
 I do wish they come in maroon ><


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> I do wish they come in maroon ><


 

 Easy. Get the IM70 and the Maroon classics. IM70 is a slightly bassier GR07BE with better vocals. Then you have the best of both worlds. And to be honest, you could just give the the Classics a 3-5 dB boost in the bass and a ~1db cut in the mids on an eq and get the same sound as the BE. Not exactly the same, but it's be close.


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> Easy. Get the IM70 and the Maroon classics. IM70 is a slightly bassier GR07BE with better vocals. Then you have the best of both worlds. And to be honest, you could just give the the Classics a 3-5 dB boost in the bass and a ~1db cut in the mids on an eq and get the same sound as the BE. Not exactly the same, but it's be close.


 
  
 From what I understand the IM50 and IM70 housings are on the larger size and some people have complained about getting a proper seal with them. The Gr07s in comparison might have a better and consistent seal. But when considering qc I would rather buy the IM70 anyday over the GR07 BE lol


----------



## ZapX629

redjohn456 said:


> From what I understand the IM50 and IM70 housings are on the larger size and some people have complained about getting a proper seal with them. The Gr07s in comparison might have a better and consistent seal. But when considering qc I would rather buy the IM70 anyday over the GR07 BE lol


 

 Yeah, the GR07 and IM50/70 both have issues for different reasons. One is too big and the other is too small. I count myself lucky that I got a good seal with both. Both are very easy to fix with the right tips though.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Great news @bhazard Please post a link to get them on the cheap please.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 aliexpress or ebay for around $27


----------



## mochill

Alien  on its way ...the price will increase to $200+ so guys buy it know while you can .... This alien Is supposed to beat the dx90 :S..can't wait to get mine with DHL shipping


----------



## sujitsky

mochill said:


> Alien  on its way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 look forward to your impressions!


----------



## Leo888

slowpickr said:


> AuGlamour, RuGlamour, SchmuGlamour.  Perhaps they just should have abbreviated and called them Glamour .
> 
> Edit: BTW, I noticed several different IEM's on Aliexpress that stated "sound quality reach $200 earphone level".  I'm thinking we should take this with a grain of salt.  However, the AG-R1s do look very nice.




@slowpickr, are you saying that they the same iem with different name. Or there are 3 different variants. A little confused here so please kindly help clear my mind. Thanks.


----------



## slowpickr

leo888 said:


> @slowpickr, are you saying that they the same iem with different name. Or there are 3 different variants. A little confused here so please kindly help clear my mind. Thanks.


 

 I was just being sarcastic (thus the smiley face).  I've been searching for them using "RuGlamour".  All of a sudden Penon starts carrying them as "AuGlamour".  Anyway, kind of confusing.


----------



## Netforce

KZ platinum came and well sound quality isn't too good out of the box. I'll give some more burn in but not too impressive sound.


----------



## Netforce

Well less than half an hour of having these and trying to tip roll have ended with complete success.


----------



## indieman

Does that mod improve the sound?


----------



## Leo888

slowpickr said:


> I was just being sarcastic (thus the smiley face).  I've been searching for them using "RuGlamour".  All of a sudden Penon starts carrying them as "AuGlamour".  Anyway, kind of confusing.




Oh, ok. Sure is a little confusing and maybe someone else can chip in in this. 

Btw, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sfwalcer

netforce said:


> Well less than half an hour of having these and trying to tip roll have ended with complete success.


 
 ^


----------



## loser0789

hey guys since i do read chinese i thought i better give everyone a heads up. Over on the Vsonic CEO's weibo (China's equivalent of twiter), he just twitted that penon audio/ big bargain online is a black listed seller of vsonic products... 
  
 http://www.weibo.com/1758406167/BvDoo2CDd?type=comment
  
 the link is in mandarin but chrome users can translate it by right clicking and choosing the translate to english option.


----------



## Exesteils

loser0789 said:


> hey guys since i do read chinese i thought i better give everyone a heads up. Over on the Vsonic CEO's weibo (China's equivalent of twiter), he just twitted that penon audio/ big bargain online is a black listed seller of vsonic products...
> 
> http://www.weibo.com/1758406167/BvDoo2CDd?type=comment
> 
> the link is in mandarin but chrome users can translate it by right clicking and choosing the translate to english option.




Ouch.... I've always bought from Penon but I guess there's always another side to the story.


Though except for Vsonic, they're service and sales have been very trustworthy


----------



## rontant

loser0789 said:


> hey guys since i do read chinese i thought i better give everyone a heads up. Over on the Vsonic CEO's weibo (China's equivalent of twiter), he just twitted that penon audio/ big bargain online is a black listed seller of vsonic products...
> 
> http://www.weibo.com/1758406167/BvDoo2CDd?type=comment
> 
> the link is in mandarin but chrome users can translate it by right clicking and choosing the translate to english option.


 
  
 The word "blacklisted" is not right. He was merely saying Penonaudio is not an authorized dealer.


----------



## rontant

netforce said:


> Well less than half an hour of having these and trying to tip roll have ended with complete success.


 
  
 Those who try to tip roll DT3 have to do it very gently too. I almost broke mine. DT3 look like metal but they are just plastic coated with silver/ metalic paint.


----------



## getclikinagas

netforce said:


> Well less than half an hour of having these and trying to tip roll have ended with complete success.


 
 Has the soundstage opened up?
 Isolation will suffer though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> Well less than half an hour of having these and trying to tip roll have ended with complete success.


 
 The same thing happened with mine. It's crappy it happened but it's easily fixable with superglue and it doesn't impact the sound.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Or just buy something else, and stay away from KZ? Crappy budget IEMs. I just ordered the HiFiMan RE-300h. I sure hope they are better balanced than the bass cannon 300i? The fit was so comfy and the build sturdy, I figured I'll give these a chance. GR07BE, VSD3S, 300h, and FXT200...I think I can step away from the IEM buying for awhile?


----------



## Ap616

houseofdoom said:


> Or just buy something else, and stay away from KZ? Crappy budget IEMs. I just ordered the HiFiMan RE-300h. I sure hope they are better balanced than the bass cannon 300i? The fit was so comfy and the build sturdy, I figured I'll give these a chance. GR07BE, VSD3S, 300h, and FXT200...I think I can step away from the IEM buying for awhile?




Let me know how the FXT200 are when/if you get them. I like the design  Similar to the TTPODs looks like, though JVC had implemented that design first. I wanna try the A83s but I gotta sell some stuff first... :/


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> Or just buy something else, and stay away from KZ? Crappy budget IEMs. I just ordered the HiFiMan RE-300h. I sure hope they are better balanced than the bass cannon 300i? The fit was so comfy and the build sturdy, I figured I'll give these a chance. GR07BE, VSD3S, 300h, and FXT200...I think I can step away from the IEM buying for awhile?


 
 Read the KZ thread. There's some stuff you will get for the cost of a meal at McDonald's that sound great. The problem is that KZ has tons of stuff that also sounds like schiit. Also, their QC is suspect.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Ap616 said:
			
		

> .
> Let me know how the FXT200 are when/if you get them. I like the design  Similar to the TTPODs looks like, though JVC had implemented that design first. I wanna try the A83s but I gotta sell some stuff first... :/




I'll post pics and impressions when they arrive.


----------



## RedJohn456

I am looking to diversify my collection and looking to add a balanced armature and also a hybrid IEM. Can anyone suggest the best chinese brand ones? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hxjjason

OEM company: TRIPRO C LIMITED
 Best IPX2 Waterproof Headset: TPC-BH-M56


----------



## airomjosh

redjohn456 said:


> I am looking to diversify my collection and looking to add a balanced armature and also a hybrid IEM. Can anyone suggest the best chinese brand ones? Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Dual BA IEM - Vsonic VC1000
 Hybrid - Dunu DN2000, Fidue A83, Dunu DN1000


----------



## Hisoundfi

airomjosh said:


> Dual BA IEM - Vsonic VC1000
> Hybrid - Dunu DN2000, Fidue A83, Dunu DN1000


 

 +1, or...
  
 Zero Audio Doppio, ATH-IM02, or TDK BA200 for a dual balanced armature
  
 The Altone200, or DGS100 (if you like warm signatures) for hybrids


----------



## SymphonyX7

hisoundfi said:


> Read the KZ thread. There's some stuff you will get for the cost of a meal at McDonald's that sound great. The problem is that KZ has tons of stuff that also sounds like schiit. Also, their QC is suspect.


 
 We can just ignore everything he says. He's just a big KZ hater, as he generally damns the entire line-up without any merit. If anyone has noticed, he leaves a snide remark against KZ or a KZ product in every other page of this thread.


----------



## Hisoundfi

symphonyx7 said:


> We can just ignore everything he says. He's just a big KZ hater, as he generally damns the entire line-up without any merit. If anyone has noticed, he leaves a snide remark against KZ or a KZ product in every other page of this thread.


 
 Really? I contribute more to the KZ thread than just about anyone else. I actually purchased and tested just about every single make and model they have. I advocate for many IEMs KZ offers, even defend the product when people draw a negative conclusion from positive impressions I get from the same product.
  
 If you're going to make an observation like this please read through the thread's entirety and base your conclusion on facts.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> Really? I contribute more to the KZ thread than just about anyone else. I actually purchased and tested just about every single make and model they have. I advocate for many IEMs KZ offers, even defend the product when people draw a negative conclusion from positive impressions I get from the same product.
> 
> If you're going to make an observation like this please read through the thread's entirety and base your conclusion on facts.



You miss understood I think... He was talking to you not about you, me thinks.


----------



## SymphonyX7

hisoundfi said:


> Really? I contribute more to the KZ thread than just about anyone else. I actually purchased and tested just about every single make and model they have. I advocate for many IEMs KZ offers, even defend the product when people draw a negative conclusion from positive impressions I get from the same product.
> 
> If you're going to make an observation like this please read through the thread's entirety and base your conclusion on facts.


 
 Does this ring a bell? Because you made a grave presumption. I was talking to you, but I was talking about HouseOfDoom.



 Now, if someone could tell me how the hell I use these multi-quote thingys.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> You miss understood I think... He was talking to you not about you, me thinks.


 
 LOL, I was like "whaaaaaaaaaaaat, no he di'int!"


----------



## Exesteils

hisoundfi said:


> Really? I contribute more to the KZ thread than just about anyone else. I actually purchased and tested just about every single make and model they have. I advocate for many IEMs KZ offers, even defend the product when people draw a negative conclusion from positive impressions I get from the same product.
> 
> If you're going to make an observation like this please read through the thread's entirety and base your conclusion on facts.




I think he was referring to the person you quoted in the post. Not to you


----------



## Hisoundfi

My apologies broseph...
  
 I like headphones, lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Yeah you can bring me up. I've tried the KZ models. Don't like the QC OR SQ. That there is what we in the "business" call an opinion based on experience. Seeing as most call KZ IEMs decent to serviceable for the price tells me there about the true value. I want great. Awesome. Massive. Giant killer. Punches far above the price point. You want to settle for average or mediocrity, that sir is your prerogative  

Carry on!


----------



## Ap616

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=FVBH-q2Tg3Q[/VIDEO]


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> I am looking to diversify my collection and looking to add a balanced armature and also a hybrid IEM. Can anyone suggest the best chinese brand ones? Thanks in advance.




Zero Audio Singolo
Astrotec AX 35
VSonic VC1000
Zero Audio Doppio
DUNU DNK1000
There's many others that are excellent and offer value.


----------



## Netforce

indieman said:


> Does that mod improve the sound?


 
 Still too bassy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


rontant said:


> Those who try to tip roll DT3 have to do it very gently too. I almost broke mine. DT3 look like metal but they are just plastic coated with silver/ metalic paint.


 
 My dt3 will be coming soon, will keep that in mind.
  


getclikinagas said:


> Has the soundstage opened up?
> Isolation will suffer though.


 
 yea
  


hisoundfi said:


> The same thing happened with mine. It's crappy it happened but it's easily fixable with superglue and it doesn't impact the sound.


 
 Next time I get some super glue I'll fix them but sound wasn't too impressive anyway so once my next kz iems come that will probably be it for me for a while until the kz itch comes back.


----------



## RedJohn456

airomjosh said:


> Dual BA IEM - Vsonic VC1000
> Hybrid - Dunu DN2000, Fidue A83, Dunu DN1000


 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> +1, or...
> 
> Zero Audio Doppio, ATH-IM02, or TDK BA200 for a dual balanced armature
> 
> The Altone200, or DGS100 (if you like warm signatures) for hybrids


 
  
  


houseofdoom said:


> Zero Audio Singolo
> Astrotec AX 35
> VSonic VC1000
> Zero Audio Doppio
> ...


 
  
  
  
 These is a running list so far of the suggestions.
 Zero Audio - Singolo and Doppio
 Vsonic VC1000
 Dunu DN 1000 and 2000
 Sidy DGS 100
 AX35
 IM02
 TDK BA200
 Fidue A83
 Altone 200
  
 Thanks for the excellent suggestions! Some of those are rather pricy and I would rather get a few cheaper ones to see how they jive with my musical preferences before splurging on the big dawgs. Out of those the Sidy and Astrotec seem to be the most affordable ones.
  
 Any more ideas along the same vein? What sparked by interest was the Steelseries Flux in ear pro which is on sale for 42 on amazon us and it is a single BA set. http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-In-Ear-Headset-Gaming-Music/dp/B00BHSTWRQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415954724&sr=8-1&keywords=steelseries+in+ear+flux+pro
 Just wanted to see if there any bang for the buck headphones in the similar price range. thanks


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> These is a running list so far of the suggestions.
> Zero Audio - Singolo and Doppio
> Vsonic VC1000
> Dunu DN 1000 and 2000
> ...


Scratch the astrotec off the list. It's a hybrid but it's not very good SQ. I have a few KZ IEMs that sound better than they do☺


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I rather liked the Astrotec AX 35. The only thing it really lacked was detail and sub bass presence. 

The Sidy might be interesting. He doesn't want to spend as much as those other hybrids, so the Sidy and Astrotec are his only options at the price point.

The Singolos might work out very well for you? A magnificent single BA with warmth, detail, and even solid bass presence. The mids are lush and forward. The highs clear, extended, but smooth, so no sibilance at all.


----------



## peter123

dinerenblanc said:


> Get back on topic people, lest you want this thread closed too.




Happened to my pair as well. I guess we know why its a limited edition


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Happened to my pair as well. I guess we know why its a limited edition


 
 "Limited to the first 30 seconds of use"
  
 Made me laugh. It's fixable though lol


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> "Limited to the first 30 seconds of use"
> 
> Made me laugh. It's fixable though lol




Lol, correct


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> That might be the original LP, and not LPS.
> 
> The inner earcup is black on mine, and red on my LP.
> 
> Does it have blue stitching on the top band as well? If so, it's the old LP.



 


My LPS just arrived. Inner earcups are red as well, but no blue stitching on top band.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

If not for the sibilance, the GR07BE would be damn near perfect in tone and performance.


----------



## MuZo2

houseofdoom said:


> If not for the sibilance, the GR07BE would be damn near perfect in tone and performance.


 

 Did you try xe800?


----------



## starcraft2

Could anyone reccomend an amp for ipod 5 under 200 dollars?


----------



## peter123

starcraft2 said:


> Could anyone reccomend an amp for ipod 5 under 200 dollars?




Cayin C5


----------



## clee290

starcraft2 said:


> Could anyone reccomend an amp for ipod 5 under 200 dollars?




The Cayin C5 is quite good


----------



## ozkan

starcraft2 said:


> Could anyone reccomend an amp for ipod 5 under 200 dollars?


 
 Get rid of that ipod 5 and buy Fiio X3


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> Cayin C5




I second this


----------



## twister6

loser0789 said:


> hey guys since i do read chinese i thought i better give everyone a heads up. Over on the Vsonic CEO's weibo (China's equivalent of twiter), he just twitted that penon audio/ big bargain online is a black listed seller of vsonic products...
> 
> http://www.weibo.com/1758406167/BvDoo2CDd?type=comment
> 
> the link is in mandarin but chrome users can translate it by right clicking and choosing the translate to english option.


 
  
 There is a always a thin line between authorized and non-authorized, and I think as some others pointed out that was a reference to "non-authorized" rather than blacklisted.  I remember talking to a few retailers in the past who explained to me that often being authorized means they have to sell only at the price set by the manufacturer and they have to keep a certain number of products in stock.  The benefit is that any broken product will be serviced under warranty from an authorized purchased place.
  
 I will ping Penonaudio to find out what this means exactly.  Curious about it as well.  There are tons of people on this forum who purchased from Penonaudio and had a great experience with their store.  Not doing PR, just stating a fact


----------



## mochill

1+ penonaudio


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> I'll post pics and impressions when they arrive.


 
 Do share! A comparison with the GR07 and CKR9 will be great too!
  


netforce said:


> Well less than half an hour of having these and trying to tip roll have ended with complete success.


 
 Wow. That sure is one confidence inspiring photo! Is perhaps open-back IEM one of it's unlisted features?


----------



## nmatheis

Fiio





starcraft2 said:


> Could anyone reccomend an amp for ipod 5 under 200 dollars?




Fiio E12 A 

EDIT: depends on what you're driving, though. For IEM, I reach eardrum shattering volumes much too quickly so I don't have very fine-tuned volume control. I get more use of the E12A's volume range, which helps me more finely adjust volume without risking blowing out my eardrums. I think I'm more sensitive to this than others, though.


----------



## Shawn71

starcraft2 said:


> Could anyone reccomend an amp for ipod 5 under 200 dollars?




What IEMs/HPs you tryin to pair with? And dont forgot to use FiiO LOD cable...


----------



## bhazard

fnkcow said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > That might be the original LP, and not LPS.
> ...


 
 My second pair of LPS has red inner earcups. Wonder why my first one was black? They both sound the same. The black headband without blue stitching is definitely LPS.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I had a long listening session last night with my Takstar hi2050. It was so good I wanted to cuddle with it afterwards. 

The pro80 better be pretty amazing, because what I was hearing last night with my hi2050 and c5 was eargasmic.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> I had a long listening session last night with my Takstar hi2050. It was so good I wanted to cuddle with it afterwards.
> 
> The pro80 better be pretty amazing, because what I was hearing last night with my hi2050 and c5 was eargasmic.


 
 I can't stand the Hi2050 and love the Pro 80 so....


----------



## Ira Delphic

I have Donscorpio Dolphins on the way. I have high expectations


----------



## indieman

houseofdoom said:


> Or just buy something else, and stay away from KZ? Crappy budget IEMs. I just ordered the HiFiMan RE-300h. I sure hope they are better balanced than the bass cannon 300i? *The fit was so comfy and the build sturdy*, I figured I'll give these a chance. GR07BE, VSD3S, 300h, and FXT200...I think I can step away from the IEM buying for awhile?


 
 Ok I'm getting them based on this! I have a hard time with "over ear" style hurting my ears and was eyeing these due to being cable down...


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Fiio
> Fiio E12 A
> 
> EDIT: depends on what you're driving, though. For IEM, I reach eardrum shattering volumes much too quickly so I don't have very fine-tuned volume control. I get more use of the E12A's volume range, which helps me more finely adjust volume without risking blowing out my eardrums. I think I'm more sensitive to this than others, though.


 
  
 Love C5, but have to agree that E12A been getting more mileage lately. Being IEM friendly, you have a wider volume range to play around with, and the sound is brighter and more reference in comparison to C5.  At the same time, if you have a collection of IEMs and full size headphones, C5 is more versatile.


----------



## indieman

airomjosh said:


> Dual BA IEM - Vsonic VC1000
> Hybrid - Dunu DN2000, Fidue A83, Dunu DN1000


 
 How's VC1000 compare to im02?


----------



## Erwa94

Hey everyone,
  
 I am searching for new earphones, which ones would you suggest me from China for under $30? I've been looking at the Moxpad X3 and the Xiaomi Piston 2.0. Which one is better? Or should I look at other ones? 
 I know this should actually be posted in the recommendations forum, but I hope you give better advice.
  
 -Erwa


----------



## Ap616

erwa94 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am searching for new earphones, which ones would you suggest me from China for under $30? I've been looking at the Moxpad X3 and the Xiaomi Piston 2.0. Which one is better? Or should I look at other ones?
> I know this should actually be posted in the recommendations forum, but I hope you give better advice.
> ...




The Tennmak Dulcimer is also supposed to be good. Bhazard likes them better than both of those you mentioned. If you can find the TTPOD T1-E around that price, I definitely personally recommend that as well. They retail for like $29, but vary anywhere from $25-50 I think. These are both better than the ones you mentioned SQ wise. But it depends on your use and signature preferences as well...


----------



## RedJohn456

Been looking all over for a small iPod like android mp3 player for use at the gym. I just need it to be able to run spotify lol. Anyone have any suggestions? It would be a waste for me to buy the ipod touch because it won't get much use outside of the gym.


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> These is a running list so far of the suggestions.
> Zero Audio - Singolo and Doppio
> Vsonic VC1000
> Dunu DN 1000 and 2000
> ...


An old android cell phone, and Google all access music is all you need. 320kbps and downloads and streaming quality is best among any other service. I like it better than Spotify


----------



## Hisoundfi

My old Samsung Galaxy 1 is better than many of these mp3 players in the 25-300 dollar range. The higher end players sound better with flac but they charge an arm and a leg for stuff that comes already installed on a smart phone.


----------



## Netforce

cjs001 said:


> Do share! A comparison with the GR07 and CKR9 will be great too!
> 
> Wow. That sure is one confidence inspiring photo! Is perhaps open-back IEM one of it's unlisted features?


 
 Well sound doesn't change too dramatically either way, bit less bassy and touch more soundstage as one would guess but it is still way too boomy in the bass.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> My old Samsung Galaxy 1 is better than many of these mp3 players in the 25-300 dollar range. The higher end players sound better with flac but they charge an arm and a leg for stuff that comes already installed on a smart phone.


 
  
 Hey that sounds like an awesome idea. From what I read the Samsung phones come with decent dacs right? Is it possible to use an amp/dac with them via OTG cable? 
  
 Now to hunt down old phones


----------



## cjs001

netforce said:


> Well sound doesn't change too dramatically either way, bit less bassy and touch more soundstage as one would guess but it is still way too boomy in the bass.


 
 I was asking how the JVC FXT-200 compare with either of those two.


----------



## Netforce

cjs001 said:


> I was asking how the JVC FXT-200 compare with either of those two.


 
 Ahh lol, I was talking about my broken KZ platinum and the sound changes. Bit of a misunderstanding.


----------



## BigGearHunter

houseofdoom said:


> Yeah you can bring me up. I've tried the KZ models. Don't like the QC OR SQ.* That there is what we in the "business" call an opinion based on experience.* Seeing as most call KZ IEMs decent to serviceable for the price tells me there about the true value. I want great. Awesome. Massive. Giant killer. Punches far above the price point. You want to settle for average or mediocrity, that sir is your prerogative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Emphasis mine.
  
 Ugh. Set aside the mindless and unfounded insults, but that manner of talking is just generally atrocious. I vomited a little in my mouth from the douchiness.


----------



## cjs001

netforce said:


> Ahh lol, I was talking about my broken KZ platinum and the sound changes. Bit of a misunderstanding.


 
 Ah, and that was me being a smartass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the built quality is ridiculous though to break from just tip rolling. My housemate's $7 Philips is a lot more durable lol. Sounds like a 1960s radio though.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Hey that sounds like an awesome idea. From what I read the Samsung phones come with decent dacs right? Is it possible to use an amp/dac with them via OTG cable?
> 
> Now to hunt down old phones


 
  
 Not too old, I don't think they were even supporting OTG before S3.  You can start with a used S3 for about $140, add $30 HiFimeDIY Sabre OTG dac http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=124 and $30 FiiO E6 amp, and for $200 you are in wireless audio business!


----------



## Ira Delphic

houseofdoom said:


> Yeah you can bring me up. I've tried the KZ models. Don't like the QC OR SQ. That there is what we in the "business" call an opinion based on experience. Seeing as most call KZ IEMs decent to serviceable for the price tells me there about the true value. I want great. Awesome. Massive. Giant killer. Punches far above the price point. You want to settle for average or mediocrity, that sir is your prerogative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is a perfectly reasonable opinion post. But  IIRC, the QC and SQ are older models of the KZ, and newer models - from info posted in the KZ thread, are improving in quality.
  
 Some people have to lighten up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> There is a always a thin line between authorized and non-authorized, and I think as some others pointed out that was a reference to "non-authorized" rather than blacklisted.  I remember talking to a few retailers in the past who explained to me that often being authorized means they have to sell only at the price set by the manufacturer and they have to keep a certain number of products in stock.  The benefit is that any broken product will be serviced under warranty from an authorized purchased place.
> 
> I will ping Penonaudio to find out what this means exactly.  Curious about it as well.  There are tons of people on this forum who purchased from Penonaudio and had a great experience with their store.  Not doing PR, just stating a fact


 
  
 Just got confirmation from Penonaudio, there was some kind of misunderstanding due to a wrong info received by VSonic, they [VSonic] corrected it, and weibo news post was deleted.  Penonaudio is still an authorized dealer of VSonic products with a full warranty support.


----------



## mochill

perfect, I would've still bought the vsonic stuff from them anyway


----------



## indieman

Yessss good news!


----------



## indieman

indieman said:


> How's VC1000 compare to im02?


 
 Bump


----------



## Erwa94

ap616 said:


> The Tennmak Dulcimer is also supposed to be good. Bhazard likes them better than both of those you mentioned. If you can find the TTPOD T1-E around that price, I definitely personally recommend that as well. They retail for like $29, but vary anywhere from $25-50 I think. These are both better than the ones you mentioned SQ wise. But it depends on your use and signature preferences as well...


 
 Ok thank you, I am going to have a look at them. I did not say what I am looking for exactly, but I would like something v-shaped and if possible durable. I use them with Sansa clip plus, almost everyday.


----------



## indieman

erwa94 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am searching for new earphones, which ones would you suggest me from China for under $30? I've been looking at the Moxpad X3 and the Xiaomi Piston 2.0. Which one is better? Or should I look at other ones?
> I know this should actually be posted in the recommendations forum, but I hope you give better advice.
> ...


 
 If I'm remembering right, people claim moxpad is like an improved meelec m6 (<-- excellent V shaped iem IMO)


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> If I'm remembering right, people claim moxpad is like an improved meelec m6 (<-- excellent V shaped iem IMO)


moxpad is a bass Cannon with rolled off treble. 

Piston is v shaped.


----------



## indieman

Ah, well there you go.


----------



## starcraft2

nmatheis said:


> Fiio
> Fiio E12 A
> 
> EDIT: depends on what you're driving, though. For IEM, I reach eardrum shattering volumes much too quickly so I don't have very fine-tuned volume control. I get more use of the E12A's volume range, which helps me more finely adjust volume without risking blowing out my eardrums. I think I'm more sensitive to this than others, though.


 
  
  


shawn71 said:


> What IEMs/HPs you tryin to pair with? And dont forgot to use FiiO LOD cable...


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> Love C5, but have to agree that E12A been getting more mileage lately. Being IEM friendly, you have a wider volume range to play around with, and the sound is brighter and more reference in comparison to C5.  At the same time, if you have a collection of IEMs and full size headphones, C5 is more versatile.


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> Cayin C5


 
  
  


clee290 said:


> The Cayin C5 is quite good


 
  
  


ozkan said:


> Get rid of that ipod 5 and buy Fiio X3


 
  
  


exesteils said:


> I second this


 
 Hi guys,
  
 Thank you all.
  
Thank you all for the opinions. I dont find the volume problem to be very important for me.
The question is C5 vs e12.
The PA2V2 could be an option?
This amp I only will be using it with the ipod. I have other amps for other daps.
I am looking for the beat sq on the ipod thus the best match.
The LOD is already waiting.
The iems I own are very diferent and I dont want it just to match one pair. I will also get bigger cans somewhere in the future.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> I was asking how the JVC FXT-200 compare with either of those two.




Don't have the FXT200 yet, but the sound quality between the GR07BE and dual dynamic CKR9 aren't that great. There's a refinement in the highs that are much more pleasant in the CKR9, with what is much BIGGER bass. Now it's not boomy bass. It was an articulate and well rounded bass, but more present and thicker than the GR07BE. The dominance ended right there, as when you factor the fit, which is IMHO miles better that the Frankenstein bolt CKR9, then we get an even fight for $70 less. I've since sent the CKR9 back to Amazon, since I'm digging my GR07BE, and REALLY REALLY diggin my VSD3S. These are detail retrieval monsters that rival my old Doppio! No schiit!!


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> Don't have the FXT200 yet, but the sound quality between the GR07BE and dual dynamic CKR9 aren't that great. There's a refinement in the highs that are much more pleasant in the CKR9, with what is much BIGGER bass. Now it's not boomy bass. It was an articulate and well rounded bass, but more present and thicker than the GR07BE. The dominance ended right there, as when you factor the fit, which is IMHO miles better that the Frankenstein bolt CKR9, then we get an even fight for $70 less. I've since sent the CKR9 back to Amazon, since I'm digging my GR07BE, and REALLY REALLY diggin my VSD3S. These are detail retrieval monsters that rival my old Doppio! No schiit!!


 
 I see. So apart from fit issues and price point, CKR9 is marginally better is what you're saying then? Cool~ Will wait for what people think of the FXT200 heh


----------



## nmatheis

starcraft2: The problem is you're asking for _*the best sound quality*_, which can be either objective of subjective. If *objective*, we can take a look at specifications and measurements and see which one _*should be*_ technically superior. But *subjectively*, we _*might not prefer*_ the technically superior product for one reason or another. 

That said, I will again say that I prefer the E12A with IEM and my headphones for these reasons:

1: As twister6 mentioned, E12A is more *"reference sound"* than the warmer C5. 

2. I greatly prefer *bass boost* implementation in E12A, which is *focused on sub-bass* whereas C5's bass boost is more broad spectrum adding to mid-bass and resulting in boomier sound to my ears. 

3. More volume range for lower resistance, lower sensitivity IEM allows *more fine-grained volume control* as compared to C5 where I find cranking up the volume gets too loud too quickly. (Actually, my main problem with E12A is that I wish it had even more usable volume range for IEM.)

4. E12A has capacity to drive most full size headphones, so unless I purchase some very hard to drive cans I'm not much worried about power. 

Others will have their own opinions and perfectly reasonable justifications why their preferred amp is best for them. I guess what I'm trying I say is that between these products, *there really isn't a best*. It really just *comes down to personal preference*, IMHO.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> I see. So apart from fit issues and price point, CKR9 is marginally better is what you're saying then? Cool~ Will wait for what people think of the FXT200 heh




Yes sir. That's pretty much right on. I'm so impatient for those FXT200 to get here, but from experience, it usually takes two weeks to get here from Japan. Took that long for my Tenore, Doppio, Spiral Dots, and original FXT90. I hate when they aren't available on Amazon prime.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Guys, please don't get this thread locked. It would be incredibly suckish if that happens. 

I think we all draw conclusions and form opinions on here of each other. Let's all try to keep them from lashing out, and stay positive.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nmatheis said:


> starcraft2: The problem is you're asking for _*the best sound quality*_, which can be either objective of subjective. If *objective*, we can take a look at specifications and measurements and see which one _*should be*_ technically superior. But *subjectively*, we _*might not prefer*_ the technically superior product for one reason or another.
> 
> That said, I will again say that I prefer the E12A with IEM and my headphones for these reasons:
> 
> ...




Well said. Great review/impressions, with the least amount of wording. ~~cheers~~


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> Guys, please don't get this thread locked. It would be incredibly suckish if that happens.
> 
> I think we all draw conclusions and form opinions on here of each other. Let's all try to keep them from lashing out, and stay positive.




+1


----------



## Hisoundfi

At the same time, if we don't like something, it's best to speak upon it once, and then not mention it repeatedly. That's "trolling" lol

I've learned that speaking positives about products, even pointing out the good in something that isn't the greatest for our taste best helps grow this thread. The great stuff stays relevant and the good/mediocre stuff goes extinct


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I love it when an IEM comes along and synergizes so well with a seldom used DAP I was considering selling, that I'm now reaching for it instead of my more used DAP's. This is what's happening with the VSD3S and my Sony NWZ F 806. The fun factor mixed with technical greatness are leaving me to burn these in by playing the schiit out of them. What a pleasant and welcomed surprise


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> At the same time, if we don't like something, it's best to speak upon it once, and then not mention it repeatedly. That's "trolling" lol
> 
> I've learned that speaking positives about products, even pointing out the good in something that isn't the greatest for our taste best helps grow this thread. The great stuff stays relevant and the good/mediocre stuff goes extinct




I see what you did there. LOL Well played. ~~cheers~~ lol


----------



## nmatheis

Maybe we should just start focusing on Korean IEM here or something. Kinda like in the Havi thread which somehohow morphed into the GR07 thread before becoming a complete pi$$ing match :blink:

Or maybe not...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Korea has some fine IEMs, but the delivery is usually 2-3 weeks, like Japan, and I really don't have that much patience usually.


----------



## cjs001

Good things comes to those who wait


----------



## getclikinagas

cjs001 said:


> Good things comes to those who wait


 
 Seems to be VSONICs motto


----------



## altrunox

houseofdoom said:


> Korea has some fine IEMs, but the delivery is usually 2-3 weeks, like Japan, and I really don't have that much patience usually.


 
 LOL, I usually have to wait for three months


----------



## bhazard

Korean stuff? Name some. I haven't really seen much, and they don't really have an aliexpress or taobao forwarding for ease of sale that I know of.
  
 If we find some sites and companies, please list them as well as impressions of their stuff.


----------



## Erwa94

indieman said:


> If I'm remembering right, people claim moxpad is like an improved meelec m6 (<-- excellent V shaped iem IMO)


 
 So the Moxpad might be what I am searching for.. Do you know anything about it's durability?


----------



## Wokei

erwa94 said:


> So the Moxpad might be what I am searching for.. Do you know anything about it's durability?




Imho ..durability is good ..been using mine fir more than a year.

Also take a look at Tennmark Dulcimer ..link below

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Free-Shipping-Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1183804_1734464811.html


----------



## Erwa94

wokei said:


> Imho ..durability is good ..been using mine fir more than a year.
> 
> Also take a look at Tennmark Dulcimer ..link below
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Free-Shipping-Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1183804_1734464811.html


 
 What are the differences between Moxpad and Tennmark Dulcimer in your opinion? Is the Dulcimer really worth the extra money I would have to pay?


----------



## Ap616

Bhazard can be the one to chime in why he likes them better than the Piston and, I assume, Moxpad X3. That's why I recommended the Tennmak before 2 pages back or so  They all 3 should have good durability as well.

This seller is in your budget and has some positive feedback. I haven't ordered from here before, so Wokei or bhazard might be able to determine if it's legit.

http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-Samsung-HTC-Android/1827652721.html


----------



## Erwa94

ap616 said:


> Bhazard can be the one to chime in why he likes them better than the Piston and, I assume, Moxpad X3. That's why I recommended the Tennmak before 2 pages back or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, that seller is much cheaper. I hope someone knows if it's a legit seller. I don't see if you can pay with PayPal there, never ordered from Aliexpress before. Do you know if PayPal is possible?
 Edit: this one is even cheaper: http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/100-Hi-Q-Tennmak-Dulcimer-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-Samsung/1842540231.html?is_dl_target_url=y&sk=VnYZvQVf:rZzVnIiUb&cpt=1416083949770&aff_platform=aaf


----------



## Ap616

erwa94 said:


> Thanks, that seller is much cheaper. I hope someone knows if it's a legit seller. I don't see if you can pay with PayPal there, never ordered from Aliexpress before. Do you know if PayPal is possible?




You're welcome! I'm not sure as I have never ordered from Aliexpress before either. 
Wokei, bhazard, hisoundfi, as well as many others could probably help with this knowledge and if it's a legit seller or not. I think it looks alright. The other sellers in the upper 30s/40s seem overpriced to me...


----------



## Ap616

erwa94 said:


> Thanks, that seller is much cheaper. I hope someone knows if it's a legit seller. I don't see if you can pay with PayPal there, never ordered from Aliexpress before. Do you know if PayPal is possible?
> Edit: this one is even cheaper: http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/100-Hi-Q-Tennmak-Dulcimer-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-Samsung/1842540231.html?is_dl_target_url=y&sk=VnYZvQVf:rZzVnIiUb&cpt=1416083949770&aff_platform=aaf




That one could be a fake or non-legit seller. Aliexpress has buyer protection, but it's probably more reasonable not to have to deal with that or a fake earphone and get the one closer to 25-$30 with orders and feedback ratings.


----------



## starcraft2

houseofdoom said:


> nmatheis said:
> 
> 
> > @starcraft2: The problem is you're asking for _*the best sound quality*_, which can be either objective of subjective. If *objective*, we can take a look at specifications and measurements and see which one _*should be*_ technically superior. But *subjectively*, we _*might not prefer*_ the technically superior product for one reason or another.
> ...


 
  
  


nmatheis said:


> @starcraft2: The problem is you're asking for _*the best sound quality*_, which can be either objective of subjective. If *objective*, we can take a look at specifications and measurements and see which one _*should be*_ technically superior. But *subjectively*, we _*might not prefer*_ the technically superior product for one reason or another.
> 
> That said, I will again say that I prefer the E12A with IEM and my headphones for these reasons:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I see your point.
  
 I will decide, order, and give you feedback.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## peter123

Seriously if negative feedback is an issue I really find it hard to see any value in this thread. 

I'd rather suggest to start an appreciation thread for the products than saying that negative feedback is not welcome.

Some users tend to post multiple post on how fantastic some stuff is and I think it would be better to a) edit the old post with new information or b) be prepared to get negative feedback for each time one post a positive one otherwise the balance would get screwed up. 

Just my 2c but I certainly see no interest in contribution to a thread were negative feedback isn't welcome.


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> Seriously if negative feedback is an issue I really find it hard to see any value in this thread.
> 
> I'd rather suggest to start an appreciation thread for the products than saying that negative feedback is not welcome





Ack! Logic? Exterminate! Exterminate!

Since the Somic mh415 is a solid offering, any other Somic iems or headphones that are recommended?


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> Ack! Logic? Exterminate! Exterminate!
> 
> Since the Somic mh415 is a solid offering, any other Somic iems or headphones that are recommended?




I was expecting reactions to my post but I'm sorry to say that I don't really understand what you mean.

English is not my native language so maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> I was expecting reactions to my post but I'm sorry to say that I don't really understand what you mean.
> 
> English is not my native language so maybe I'm missing something...


 
  
 He's agreeing with you. He was being sarcastic like get out of here with your logic and rational ideas   So he's backing you up.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> I was expecting reactions to my post but I'm sorry to say that I don't really understand what you mean.
> 
> English is not my native language so maybe I'm missing something...




I think he's just being playful with you. As in you are making too much sense, so you should be terminated. It's a playful way of saying you're right, and we should be prepared for contrasting opinions on different products, regardless of the rabid fanbois.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> He's agreeing with you. He was being sarcastic like get out of here with your logic and rational ideas   So he's backing you up.




Thanks for making that clear, sometimes not being English speaking makes it hard to get the real/full meaning of things


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> I think he's just being playful with you. As in you are making too much sense, so you should be terminated. It's a playful way of saying you're right, and we should be prepared for contrasting opinions on different products, regardless of the rabid fanbois.




Yup, got it now 

Cheers!


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> I think he's just being playful with you. As in you are making too much sense, so you should be terminated. It's a playful way of saying you're right, and we should be prepared for contrasting opinions on different products, regardless of the rabid fanbois.


 


 What he said


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Thanks for making that clear, sometimes not being English speaking makes it hard to get the real/full meaning of things


 
  
 You need to live here in order to understand the slang and... the sarcasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  English is not my first language either, but I have been in US long enough...


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> I was expecting reactions to my post but I'm sorry to say that I don't really understand what you mean.
> 
> English is not my native language so maybe I'm missing something...




Lol...sorry! I was being sarcastic. Have a bad habit of that. The 'exterminate' part was a Dr. Who Dalek reference.

It was essentially a....very....roundabout, ie. fun, way of saying I agree with your well thought out suggestion.


----------



## nmatheis

peter123 said:


> Seriously if negative feedback is an issue I really find it hard to see any value in this thread.
> 
> I'd rather suggest to start an appreciation thread for the products than saying that negative feedback is not welcome.
> 
> ...




What's this in reference to, Peter?


----------



## Ap616

Exterminieren! Exterminieren!


----------



## Shawn71

New meticulous usb dac/amp......but priced not to buy,for me. 

 http://penonaudio.com/Shozy-Magic


----------



## akhuramazda

Hi guys...
 does anyone know this new type? moxpad x6 dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X6-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/32228909247.html
 or maybe one of you already buy it? share the impression please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 it looks like vsd3 with cheaper price, and also the mmcx pin wow mod-able cable then. Interesting!
  
 anyway, sorry for my poor English


----------



## este87

More impressions on the Auglamour Ag-R1

Its a forward vocal sounding with good punchy bass, above average soundstage (more of width then depth), good instruments seperation. IMO I find it suitable for acoustics, hip hop and also electronic music. Not bad for rock but not so for metal. Its really a well built earphones, especially the twisted cables! worth every penny i paid for IMO. Now that it is selling on Penon i think its a great buy. For those looking for a first IEM, i will definitely recommend this.

IMHO, based on this is how I rate this earphones as compared to others that I have tried.

AG-R1>Moxpad X3>Pistons>KZ-DT3>KZ-ES>KZ-EDSE

The only negative thing is that I still cannot get a good fit for this earphones. Maybe partly its due to my ears also. Looking forward to hear more impressions from those who have also ordered whether they have trouble in having a good seal. Do share which tips work for u! Thanks


----------



## indieman

So is the vc1000 still considered good?


----------



## mochill

yes vc1000 is a good dual BA


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just picked up the Bravo Ocean tube amp for $85. That's a pretty good deal on a tube amp that has all 5 star reviews. Looking forward to hearing it push my HI2050 and PRO80 when I'm at home.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> At the same time, if we don't like something, it's best to speak upon it once, and then not mention it repeatedly. That's "trolling" lol
> 
> I've learned that speaking positives about products, even pointing out the good in something that isn't the greatest for our taste best helps grow this thread. The great stuff stays relevant and the good/mediocre stuff goes extinct







nmatheis said:


> What's this in reference to, Peter?




As long as it doesn't turn to bashing but stay in forms that's in line with forum rules and are not offensive I see no problem with it.

I see more problem in just telling people the positive stuff and they end up with something they don't like, that feels like a waist of money and resources to me......


----------



## DJScope

hisoundfi said:


> I just picked up the Bravo Ocean tube amp for $85. That's a pretty good deal on a tube amp that has all 5 star reviews. Looking forward to hearing it push my HI2050 and PRO80 when I'm at home.


 
  
 Tell me how it goes against the E18 with the Pro 80s!


----------



## nmatheis

Gotcha peter123


----------



## Shawn71

nmatheis said:


> Gotcha peter123




yep....


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> As long as it doesn't turn to bashing but stay in forms that's in line with forum rules and are not offensive I see no problem with it.
> 
> I see more problem in just telling people the positive stuff and they end up with something they don't like, that feels like a waist of money and resources to me......


I agree. 

I'll periodically say something is bad, and mention if something is not worth the money I paid for them, but there's more creative ways to say I dislike something than to say "it's garbage" or "it's crap" or tell people that they are wasting their time buying or liking something that I don't. 

@peter123, there's products that we agree to disagree on as far as whether we like them or not. I know just from reading through many of these threads that you like a different sound signature than me. There's times when I hear something and I really like it, but I wouldn't suggest that you would like it because I know what kind of sound you go for. 

A classic example of this is with the kzedse. For whatever reason I really like this, but you've said it's too warm and too much bass iirc. Now, if you decide to jump on the Chinese thread and KZ thread and bash the product, and insult anyone who likes it (which you didn't) you wouldn't be doing any favors to the people that would really like it, or to the people that would have bought it and liked it if they hadn't heard someone hating on it. 

Same thing with the ax-35. I've made it clear that it wasn't what I was expecting and that I was a little disappointed with it, and that I have cheaper stuff that sounds better than it IMHO. But at the same time, I've also pointed out things about it to defend them also (like how they sound good through the c5). 

We all saw what happens when people bash a product on the havi thread. It honestly pissed people off to hear someone say that their favorite iem "sounds horrible" or that "they must not have heard many quality iems if they think this one is good". That type of talk is trolling. 

I have heard over 100 iems and headphones and the conclusion I've come to is that almost all of the ones I've resented purchasing are no longer mentioned, and I didn't even say anything.

I hyped those dgs100 because with the right source and burn in they are my favorite iem to listen to. I got a lot of schiit for liking something many on here don't. Just because others didn't see eye to eye with me doesn't mean I'm not going to continue liking them, and I completely respect the opinions of people who agreed to disagree. But honestly, when some people decide to insult me for liking something that they didn't, I find that to be ignorant. I see this as a hobby to find awesome headphones for the best price possible. FOR ME, the DGS100 was one of them. 

When I see someone hating on an entire company (I'll be specific and mention KZ), and they do it over and over to the point that it's becoming a relentless rant that they can't let go of, you won't hear me get really salty about it, but it will eventually cause conflict someway somehow with someone who likes what is getting bashed


----------



## Hisoundfi

djscope said:


> Tell me how it goes against the E18 with the Pro 80s!


will do. It seems like anyone who comments on the bravo ocean says good things about it, plus it looks like a great entry model into tubes


----------



## bhazard

So the AG-R1 is good? Nice.


----------



## indieman

Did someone post a review of them?


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'll periodically say something is bad, and mention if something is not worth the money I paid for them, but there's more creative ways to say I dislike something than to say "it's garbage" or "it's crap" or tell people that they are wasting their time buying or liking something that I don't.
> 
> ...





I'm really not blaming you for anything or looking to pick a fight with you. I think and know that you've made A LOT of contribution to this and several other threads. I'd like to think that I've made some myself although I certainly contributed more in the early days that lately.

You and I sometimes don't enjoy the same products and sometimes we do and I've certainly got no problem whatsoever with that, on the contrary that's exactly what makes this hobby interesting.

You made your point on how you would like this thread to develope and I made mine. I'm not a person that just go along with stuff if I don't agree but rather make my standpoint clear. I'm also a person that's done with it when the message is delivered. We would probably never agree on this in the same way that we will not agree on our impression on some stuff and that's just the way it should be, we're of course entitled to our opinions as is everybody else here. In the end it's neither you or me that dictates the preferences for this thread, it's the sum of all users that contributes here. 

Once again I would like to make it perfectly clear that all I wanted to do was sharing my opinion in the same way you shared yours, nothing more and nothing less.

And you certainly don't need to defend your opinions over me, I respect them a lot although I don't always agree. As a matter of fact I feel that I know your preferences very well by now and that's a great help for me when you describes a product.

Lastly: please remember that I'm not an English speaking person so if anything in this post comes across as offensive or harsh the *only* reason for it is my lack of knowledge of the english language since this really isn't a big deal for me but after your detailed post I felt you deserved an answer.

Peace my friend


----------



## Hisoundfi

@peter123
  
 There was no hard feelings towards you in my post. I think you are awesome dude!
  
 I was more referring to keeping this a positive community that doesn't discriminate and discourage people from posting.
  
 Cheers friend!


----------



## indieman

Well done gents! Shake hands and back to headphones!
 So any word vsonic has something to replace vc1000 since they are discontinuing it? Seems like they had a hit with that one.


----------



## RedJohn456

indieman said:


> Well done gents! Shake hands and back to headphones!
> So any word vsonic has something to replace vc1000 since they are discontinuing it? Seems like they had a hit with that one.


 
  
 They better get VSD5 and 7 released first  *** they were supposed to be coming out at the beginning of this year lol.
 But yeah I would be interested to see their new dual BA iem.


----------



## Francisk

I think Vsonic is trying to maximize the sales of the VSD3 before releasing the VSD5 & 7


----------



## nmatheis

Vsonic should give us a nice hybrid


----------



## ZapX629

Wasn't there some talk that the VSD7 would be a hybrid? Maybe that was the GR08 or whatever. It's been so long I can't remember.


----------



## kova4a

zapx629 said:


> Wasn't there some talk that the VSD7 would be a hybrid? Maybe that was the GR08 or whatever. It's been so long I can't remember.


 
 There was supposed to be a vsonic hybrid clone of akg k3003 but as far as I know vsonic had to drop it due to some sort of patent issues with astrotec. Vsonic's CEO mentioned in the past that he's not a huge fan of BA drivers that's probably why both the upcoming VSD7 and VSD9 will be single dynamic driver iems.


----------



## peter123

Anyone got any input on vc1000 vs ath-im02?


----------



## indieman

Thank you I've been asking this for days now ^


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Don't know of too many who have the VC1000 tbh. That's such an old dual BA, with so many good ones come along since then. The ZA Doppio, ATH-IM02, Sony XBA20, TDKBA200 among others...


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> Don't know of too many who have the VC1000 tbh. That's such an old dual BA, with so many good ones come along since then. The ZA Doppio, ATH-IM02, Sony XBA20, TDKBA200 among others...


 
  
 Does the doppio have the qc problems like the Tenores do?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Does the doppio have the qc problems like the Tenores do?




Now you had to go asking a loaded question LOL ok..now...if you read most of the Doppio reviews, they are sturdy and built like a tank. Now in my experience, the right ear went out. The wiring came loose, and it was cutting in and out. Now does that reflect the majority? I don't know? I was super disappointed. I mean beyond disappointed, because before that, they were my favorite IEM In my collection. Just sublime sound, and solid bass for a BA. I may replace them in the future? Or try one of the other new dual BA?


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> Now you had to go asking a loaded question LOL ok..now...if you read most of the Doppio reviews, they are sturdy and built like a tank. Now in my experience, the right ear went out. The wiring came loose, and it was cutting in and out. Now does that reflect the majority? I don't know? I was super disappointed. I mean beyond disappointed, because before that, they were my favorite IEM In my collection. Just sublime sound, and solid bass for a BA. I may replace them in the future? Or try one of the other new dual BA?


 
  
 Oops haha my bad. 
  
 But thanks for the info though. The process to exchange headphones is tedious at best and that is enough to deter me from purchasing those in the future   I think the engineers at zero audio skipped the qc classes


----------



## altrunox

Vsonic should give us a .... whateve, they would never release it...
  
full-size headphone


----------



## RedJohn456

altrunox said:


> Vsonic should give us a .... whateve, they would never release it...
> 
> full-size headphone


 
 It's called the VST or the vsonic standard time. Take whatever date they say and add like 3 years to it to get the actual release date srs


----------



## gyx11

Not owning the VC1000 is one of my big regrets so far. I first heard them at the start of the year, and I felt that they were seriously good. Comfort was extremely good as well.

Compared to the IM02, the VC1000 is more polite and less fatiguing owning to a smoother treble.

The VC1000 Has a nice touch of warmth that is lacking in the IM02. This makes the IM02 sound a touch too dry imo, also it does give the perception that it is more spacious sounding

The VC1000 has also more bass weight, although they both reach quite deep. This is not to say the VC1000 is bassy. More that the IM02 is bass light.

This is all of what I can remember from my lengthy auditions of the two. I auditioned the VC1000 2-3 times in total at the start of the year. I owned the IM02 temporarily for a week back in June, so take this comparison with caution.

Just trying to help 

Would be great if others who have owned both at the same time can give a better comparison!


----------



## cjs001

kova4a said:


> There was supposed to be a vsonic hybrid clone of akg k3003 but as far as I know vsonic had to drop it due to some sort of patent issues with astrotec. Vsonic's CEO mentioned in the past that he's not a huge fan of BA drivers that's probably why both the upcoming VSD7 and VSD9 will be single dynamic driver iems.


 
 Who cares. As long as they keep making good Dynamic Drivers at great value. There's no proof that BA/hybrid drivers yields superior sound quality anyway.


----------



## gyx11

For the record, I think they're both superb IEMs, with different sound signatures. The IM02 is relatively more analytical, while the VC1000 is more musical.

Personally, I prefer the VC1000 as the IM02 is a bit too harsh and cold sounding to me. It is also slightly cheaper.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The ZA Doppio is da bomb! I had the TEAC ZE1000 briefly before they came unglued (literally), and they were pretty decent. Excellent bass for a dual BA. Musical. The Doppio though? The King of the dual BA as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## RedJohn456

Update from LMUE: expect Sidy DGS 200 by mid december.


----------



## Netforce

^Nice!
  
 Now I wait for the VSD5, KC07, B6 among others to come out "soon"


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> Not owning the VC1000 is one of my big regrets so far. I first heard them at the start of the year, and I felt that they were seriously good. Comfort was extremely good as well.
> 
> Compared to the IM02, the VC1000 is more polite and less fatiguing owning to a smoother treble.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


gyx11 said:


> For the record, I think they're both superb IEMs, with different sound signatures. The IM02 is relatively more analytical, while the VC1000 is more musical.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the VC1000 as the IM02 is a bit too harsh and cold sounding to me. It is also slightly cheaper.


 
 Thanks a lot for your input I really appreciate it


----------



## yalper

If Penon IEM would be less V shaped, and mid-bass was not bloated it would be my ideal one, I really like its stage and timbre. Maybe they can also update it with a new version


----------



## indieman

gyx11 said:


> Not owning the VC1000 is one of my big regrets so far. I first heard them at the start of the year, and I felt that they were seriously good. Comfort was extremely good as well.
> 
> Compared to the IM02, the VC1000 is more polite and less fatiguing owning to a smoother treble.
> 
> ...







gyx11 said:


> For the record, I think they're both superb IEMs, with different sound signatures. The IM02 is relatively more analytical, while the VC1000 is more musical.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the VC1000 as the IM02 is a bit too harsh and cold sounding to me. It is also slightly cheaper.




Thank you for the comparisons! I was afraid the im02 might greatly outclass the vc1000, but now I'm leaning toward the vc due to it being cable down.



houseofdoom said:


> The ZA Doppio is da bomb! I had the TEAC ZE1000 briefly before they came unglued (literally), and they were pretty decent. Excellent bass for a dual BA. Musical. The Doppio though? The King of the dual BA as far as I'm concerned.




Is this the one you're referring too? LINK


----------



## HouseOfDoom

indieman said:


> Thank you for the comparisons! I was afraid the im02 might greatly outclass the vc1000, but now I'm leaning toward the vc due to it being cable down.
> Is this the one you're referring too? LINK




Yes sir. That would be the Doppio. World class sound, and comfy fit too, surprisingly enough.


----------



## clee290

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Hifiman has a nice bundle right now. Their HM-601 LE (regular $219) + RE-400 (regular $99) for $149.
 https://www.head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=231
  
 Debating whether to get this or not


----------



## HouseOfDoom

clee290 said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Hifiman has a nice bundle right now. Their HM-601 LE (regular $219) + RE-400 (regular $99) for $149.
> https://www.head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=231
> 
> Debating whether to get this or not :rolleyes:




I saw that. It's an awesome deal, but there's more, and I'm sure more to come. The songbird is $199.


----------



## rontant

@peter123. I notice you have mh1c and ckn70. Is ckn70 as good as mh1c in sq? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> @peter123. I notice you have mh1c and ckn70. Is ckn70 as good as mh1c in sq? Please advise. Thanks.




I actually prefer the ckn70 by quite some margiu but then again I never really cared much for the mh1c.

They're very different though so preference will play a big role here. The mh1c got loads of subbass, great soundstage and very smooth highs. Their overall signature is warm and smooth. The cable on them is also terrible.

The ckn70 is brighter with well controlled bass (but less sub bass) and some sibilance, they take a lot on burning in to reach their full potential. 

Both of them got j-cord as well.

Tbh I don't find any of them being better than some of the newer offerings such as the T1E or the VSD3S for example. A lot of people seem to enjoy the mh1c more than I do though


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here's a good topic of conversation... 

What's the longest you guys have had to wait for audio gear to be shipped to you from China? 

What company was it?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I ordered more lunashops tips, and I'm at the one month mark and still no tips. 

Mildly frustrated


----------



## rontant

peter123 said:


> I actually prefer the ckn70 by quite some margiu but then again I never really cared much for the mh1c.
> 
> They're very different though so preference will play a big role here. The mh1c got loads of subbass, great soundstage and very smooth highs. Their overall signature is warm and smooth. The cable on them is also terrible.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Peter. I have Mh1a and I really like the warm and soothing airy sound that I think is suitable for low volume listening but the cable really drives me nuts, so I thought perhaps ckn70 which look has some resemblance to Mh1a may sound as good.  I can get CKN70 from Taobao for US$50 but now I am not sure if I should get it or not after reading your feedback. 
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.ztTKKx&id=40008251699&ns=1&abbucket=4&_u=i1ua2o3ie563#


----------



## Pastapipo

Borrowed the Moxpad X3 from a mate today.
 Sound signature matches the TTPOD T1E, but with more bass.
 Still the TTPOD T1E is a few levels above the Moxpad due to their overall sound quality, better soundstage and instrument positioning.
 Voices are very enjoyable on the Moxpad, but the mids are a bit off, guitars sound congested. Especially during busy parts the Moxpad shows its weakness.
 Still for the price, I would recommend them to the pop/electronic listener on a very tight budget ($17) who wants in ears with the VSD3 form factor. Would be a solid headphone for running for example.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yalper said:


> If Penon IEM would be less V shaped, and mid-bass was not bloated it would be my ideal one, I really like its stage and timbre. Maybe they can also update it with a new version




Yeah....I really the Penon IEM but there is definitely room for improvement. Overall though, at the current price they are more than acceptable...paying the "real" price of 100 USD is a little obscene, lol.


----------



## mochill

longest time delivery was from dasetn.com and took one month and one week :/


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I ordered more lunashops tips, and I'm at the one month mark and still no tips.
> 
> Mildly frustrated


 
  
 I had a purchase from both lunashops and dx.com that took exactly a month to get here.  I also lost a count of ebay purchases where I even forgot about it, until it shows up at your door step like a x-mas present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now, Penon spoiled me with their fast shipping and "club" discount pricing...


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> I had a purchase from both lunashops and dx.com that took exactly a month to get here.  I also lost a count of ebay purchases where I even forgot about it, until it shows up at your door step like a x-mas present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is there any other faster shipping methods for lunashops? One month is too long.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just an FYI, the penon iem can be easily easily modded to decrease the bass without cosmetically changing the iem whatsoever.


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Is there any other faster shipping methods for lunashops? One month is too long.


 
  
 They offer DHL or EMS service with 7-15 day delivery, but it cost extra.  Just like with ebay and paying for any cheap product, if it's not urgent - sometime we don't want to pay as much for a shipping as the cost of the product itself.
  
 Btw, have you decided about your IM50 replacement?


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> They offer DHL or EMS service with 7-15 day delivery, but it cost extra.  Just like with ebay and paying for any cheap product, if it's not urgent - sometime we don't want to pay as much for a shipping as the cost of the product itself.
> 
> Btw, have you decided about your IM50 replacement?


 
  
 Yes, I decided to go with IM70 and pair with $25 lunashops silver plated cable. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## yalper

hisoundfi said:


> Just an FYI, the penon iem can be easily easily modded to decrease the bass without cosmetically changing the iem whatsoever.


 
 have you modded them already?


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Yes, I decided to go with IM70 and pair with $25 lunashops silver plated cable. Do you have any other suggestions?




I think you and Peter will be able to compare your notes very soon


----------



## Hisoundfi

yalper said:


> have you modded them already?


Yes sir, I have a penon iem with the same mids and treble, and reduced bass. 

The port right underneath the hozzle has a metal vent that when pushed allows more air to flow out. The result? Less boom in your ears and more boom coming out of the vent. Just be careful not to push it too far as you'll be left with a bassless iem. 

All you need is a pin. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

These just arrived. The HiFiMan RE-300h. These are the audiophile edition. Haven't tried them out yet, but impressions to come. Will compare them to the RE300i, RE0, RE-ZERO, and RE-400.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> These just arrived. The HiFiMan RE-300h. These are the audiophile edition. Haven't tried them out yet, but impressions to come. Will compare them to the RE300i, RE0, RE-ZERO, and RE-400.


 
  
 So eager for the comparisons. Please don't make us wait.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Ok so my suspicion is that they put the driver for the RE-ZERO into the RE-300h. I swear it's like listening to those particular IEMs, but with a far more comfortable housing. The bass is lean and articulate. Fast but lacking the impact or boom of v-shaped IEMs. The mids are clear, clean and instrument separation is above average, with rolled off but very well controlled highs. Very near linear sound. Very transparent. For those of us who owned the RE-ZERO, you know what I'm talking about? They are very capable and definitely audiophile quality for $50. Think of it as a love child between the Havi B3 and the RE-400. That's what you're listening to.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> Ok so my suspicion is that they put the driver for the RE-ZERO into the RE-300h. I swear it's like listening to those particular IEMs, but with a far more comfortable housing. The bass is lean and articulate. Fast but lacking the impact or boom of v-shaped IEMs. The mids are clear, clean and instrument separation is above average, with rolled off but very well controlled highs. Very near linear sound. Very transparent. For those of us who owned the RE-ZERO, you know what I'm talking about? They are very capable and definitely audiophile quality for $50. Think of it as a love child between the Havi B3 and the RE-400. That's what you're listening to.Love


 
  
 Love child between Havi B3 and RE400, really? Quite tempted. Are they bassy as RE300i? What about comparisons to IM50/70 if you still have them?
  
 Since my IM50s are broken, I'm in search for another IEM with same/similar signature.


----------



## sujitsky

houseofdoom said:


> Ok so my suspicion is that they put the driver for the RE-ZERO into the RE-300h. I swear it's like listening to those particular IEMs, but with a far more comfortable housing. The bass is lean and articulate. Fast but lacking the impact or boom of v-shaped IEMs. The mids are clear, clean and instrument separation is above average, with rolled off but very well controlled highs. Very near linear sound. Very transparent. For those of us who owned the RE-ZERO, you know what I'm talking about? They are very capable and definitely audiophile quality for $50. Think of it as a love child between the Havi B3 and the RE-400. That's what you're listening to.


----------



## sujitsky

ozkan said:


> Love child between Havi B3 and RE400, really? Quite tempted. Are they bassy as RE300i? What about comparisons to IM50/70 if you still have them?
> 
> Since my IM50s are broken, I'm in search for another IEM with same/similar signature.


 
  
 go IM70!!! keep it in the family


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The bass is much more sophisticated and articulate on these. The bass has a slight lift, as to give it better quantity than the RE-ZERO, RE-400 or Havi B3, but it's nowhere near as boomy as the 300i. Those things are v shaped bass boomers, and NOT my kinda signature. These are much clearer, detailed, and controlled.


----------



## yalper

ozkan said:


> Love child between Havi B3 and RE400, really? Quite tempted. Are they bassy as RE300i? What about comparisons to IM50/70 if you still have them?
> 
> Since my IM50s are broken, I'm in search for another IEM with same/similar signature.


 
 in the year 2525, *ozkan* will still be asking, if he needs to buy IM70 or something else


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm really digging these. Very transparent, but not dull. So different from my Vsonics. As far as the IM50, the IM50 has slightly better 3D presentation (depth), and soundstage is wider, but the bass is much more refined and well rounded on the 300h. The bass is very clear. You can hear individual plucks, pulls, thumbs, and sweeps on the 300h, unlike the IM50, when it's just strong bass with presence. Oh the highs are more extended on the IM50. The highs on the 300h are smoother, quicker roll off, but with more natural timbre and control.

Hope this helps?


----------



## cjs001

yalper said:


> in the year 2525, *ozkan* will still be asking, if he needs to buy IM70 or something else


 
 IM90?


----------



## bhazard

So the RE-300h is better than the 400?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm so stoked! I sold my Sony F 806 32GB on fleabay, and I got a high bid, so along with the credit for the CKR9's, I'm back in the business of getting a mid-top tier IEM. I'm currently looking at the FX850 again, the HiFiMan RE-600 (on sale now for $199), or Westone 3? Maybe the Sony XBA40, IM03, or Heir Audio 3? Payday on Thursday, and Amazon Prime'd to reach my door Saturday. 

Despite this vanity, I'm actually loving the 300h very much, and it's talking to me sound preference wise more than even my VSonics. Definitely more than my Havi's, and the Tenore sound like poop next to these.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> So the RE-300h is better than the 400?




Yes sir. I'm A/B'ing with my friend Dennis' RE-400, and he even agrees that the 300h have much better bass. It sounds fuller and more impactful. The highs are ever so slightly in the 400 corner, but the lifted bass and smooth mids really just make it a more "fun" sounding IEM without going schiit overboard like they did with the tuning of the 300i.


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> Yes sir. I'm A/B'ing with my friend Dennis' RE-400, and he even agrees that the 300h have much better bass. It sounds fuller and more impactful. The highs are ever so slightly in the 400 corner, but the lifted bass and smooth mids really just make it a more "fun" sounding IEM without going schiit overboard like they did with the tuning of the 300i.


 
 This is amazing at the price point (even more so considering the chinese price).
 Where is the bass lifted, because the midbass was adequate on the RE400 but the sub-bass left much to be desired.
  
 Also, does the cable look any different compared to the RE400. I hope HiFiMAN have worked on the durability


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The bass seems to be lifted somewhere south of mid bass. It's just so effin articulate. In fast metal songs, you can FEEL the bass pedal taps, and the bass player string plucks and thuds are audible. By contrast, the same cannot be said for the RE-400. The Havi's come close to having this type of bass presence when amped, but again, it's a bass that's felt, but mature, and not boomy or sub bass wrought like the 300i or Beats or some other commercial tuned IEM.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The cable is a really nimble plastic. Pliable, yet kinda thick. Great strain relief, and the housing is a hard shiny plastic, with good strain relief. I see no issues coming with these like I had with my RE-400 and RE0 (both died in the right ear soon after purchase). Those were built like crap.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm gonna play some hip hop and pop, and see if they can hold up? So far I've been playing thrash metal, black metal, and classic rock.

Edit : doesn't quite have the sub bass to really thud the hip hop. It's not deep enough. It's too clacky. Still..I'm not much of a hip hop listener, so no biggie for me.

Edit 2: played Chris Brown's Say Goodbye and Lorde's Royals, and the sub bass made itself known. Good rumble. Not GREAT. Not basshead level rumble, but it was there and satisfying. So it's not at a loss for sub bass. By comparison, the sub bass on these songs ppayed through my VSonic VSD3S was super rumbly! Much DEEPER.

edit 3: After a track list of Nelly - Ride Wit Me, Eminem - Monster, Lil Jon - Real Nigga Rollcall, and Macklemore - Thrift Shop, I'm satisfied that these are excellent all arounders, that are amazing value IEM's. They can be included with the Havi, TTPOD, Tenore, VSonic, and Sidy for bang for buck value. Get a pair. Back me up. 

Carry on Gentlemen!!


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> The bass seems to be lifted somewhere south of mid bass. It's just so effin articulate. In fast metal songs, you can FEEL the bass pedal taps, and the bass player string plucks and thuds are audible. By contrast, the same cannot be said for the RE-400. The Havi's come close to having this type of bass presence when amped, but again, it's a bass that's felt, but mature, and not boomy or sub bass wrought like the 300i or Beats or some other commercial tuned IEM.


 


houseofdoom said:


> The cable is a really nimble plastic. Pliable, yet kinda thick. Great strain relief, and the housing is a hard shiny plastic, with good strain relief. I see no issues coming with these like I had with my RE-400 and RE0 (both died in the right ear soon after purchase). Those were built like crap.


 


houseofdoom said:


> I'm gonna play some hip hop and pop, and see if they can hold up? So far I've been playing thrash metal, black metal, and classic rock.


 
 Thanks. Thanks. and Thanks. 
  
 Nice to note that they've improved the cable.
 Please do update us with the hip-hop listening impressions.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> I'm so stoked! I sold my Sony F 806 32GB on fleabay, and I got a high bid, so along with the credit for the CKR9's, I'm back in the business of getting a mid-top tier IEM. I'm currently looking at the FX850 again, the HiFiMan RE-600 (on sale now for $199), or Westone 3? Maybe the Sony XBA40, IM03, or Heir Audio 3? Payday on Thursday, and Amazon Prime'd to reach my door Saturday.
> 
> Despite this vanity, I'm actually loving the 300h very much, and it's talking to me sound preference wise more than even my VSonics. Definitely more than my Havi's, and the Tenore sound like poop next to these.


 
  
 What's the best place to get them? The hifimans I mean. Also my vote would for the IM03 plus silver upgrade cable from lunashop. Paging @twister6   He's written good words about that combo and uses it quite a bit if I recall correctly.


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> hey can be included with the Havi, TTPOD, Tenore, VSonic, and Sidy for bang for buck value. Get a pair. Back me up.
> 
> Carry on Gentlemen!!


 
  
 http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/42367668111.htm?toSite=main&id=42367668111&toSite=main&id=42367668111&spm=a230r.1.14.1.EbO04u&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=4
  
 RE300h for CNY149 or ...$25? Is this too good to be true?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Get them from http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261660388561 

Fast shipping. Excellent service.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

rontant said:


> http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/42367668111.htm?toSite=main&id=42367668111&toSite=main&id=42367668111&spm=a230r.1.14.1.EbO04u&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=4
> 
> RE300h for CNY149 or ...$25? Is this too good to be true?




$25 for these?! Amazing deal if valid and on the up and up?


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> $25 for these?! Amazing deal if valid and on the up and up?


 
 Tmall is only for official company taobao sellers, and that is their official store.


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> $25 for these?! Amazing deal if valid and on the up and up?


 
  
 I think it's legit. I'll try my luck and will order them together with CNK70 ($50). I'll have both of them shipped to a freight forwarder and see how it goes.
  
 CKN70: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1000646.1.pDSAjp&id=40008251699&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=


----------



## HouseOfDoom

@bhazard at that price,,buy a pair. I think you'll be very happy with them?


----------



## nmatheis

houseofdoom said:


> I'm gonna play some hip hop and pop, and see if they can hold up? So far I've been playing thrash metal, black metal, and classic rock.
> 
> *Edit : doesn't quite have the sub bass to really thud the hip hop. It's not deep enough. It's too clacky. *Still..I'm not much of a hip hop listener, so no biggie for me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very helpful!  I'd love to find an IEM with fantastic sub bass but without boosted mid bass and associated "bass blur".


----------



## getclikinagas

bhazard said:


> So the RE-300h is better than the 400?


 
  
 A new Head-fier jomito7 has posted his impressions (comparing the RE300i, RE300h and RE400) over on the RE300 thread.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/738370/hifiman-re300a-re300i-inline-control-and-re300h-hifi-earphone-launched-49/45#post_11055121


----------



## HouseOfDoom

getclikinagas said:


> A new Head-fier jomito7 has posted his impressions (comparing the RE300i, RE300h and RE400) over on the RE300 thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/738370/hifiman-re300a-re300i-inline-control-and-re300h-hifi-earphone-launched-49/45#post_11055121




Seems he likes the 300h as much as I do, though through A/B, I don't agree that the 400 is better, because the bass is better by far on the 300, mids are similar, and even this poster said the highs were close, so for me I want bass, and the 300h has just enough bass to make it fun and very competent, for its price and beyond.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I do agree with him 100% on how he hears the 300i. Bloated bass that bleeds into the mids, and smoothed out treble make for a horrid little listen.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> Seems he likes the 300h as much as I do, though through A/B, I don't agree that the 400 is better, because the bass is better by far on the 300, mids are similar, and even this poster said the highs were close, so for me I want bass, and the 300h has just enough bass to make it fun and very competent, for its price and beyond.


 
 I didn't like RE400 treble when I had them. If the RE300H is on par or less than RE400, I think I should stay away from RE300. I want RE0 kind of treble which can be easily heard not felt. 
  
 But there is always "filter mod" right if you want more upfront treble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 @HouseOfDoom, Could you please burn in your RE300h for about 50 hours or so and share your thoughts with us?


----------



## Shawn71

ozkan said:


> I didn't like RE400 treble when I had them. If the RE300H is on par or less than RE400, I think I should stay away from RE300. I want RE0 kind of treble which can be easily heard not felt.
> 
> But there is always "filter mod" right if you want more upfront treble.



what level of treble on re0 that you like,compared to any iem you own......just for my understanding on the re0's treble.....I have vsd1le,tf10,neelec M9 etc that I like for example......some tracks on klipsch S5i tho


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The HiFiMan 300h are awesome for metal! 

'Nuff said.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> I didn't like RE400 treble when I had them. If the RE300H is on par or less than RE400, I think I should stay away from RE300. I want RE0 kind of treble which can be easily heard not felt.
> 
> But there is always "filter mod" right if you want more upfront treble.
> 
> @HouseOfDoom, Could you please burn in your RE300h for about 50 hours or so and share your thoughts with us?




You aren't close to RE0 treble on the 300h. I don't think HiFiMan has released any IEM with treble like the RE0 since? That IEM is unique in its trebleheadedness, and I just don't think you're gonna get an IEM with that kind of insane treble extension and clarity again from this company?


----------



## ozkan

shawn71 said:


> what level of treble on re0 that you like,compared to any iem you own......just for my understanding on the re0's treble.....I have vsd1le,tf10,neelec M9 etc that I like for example......some tracks on klipsch S5i tho


 
  
 I mean the treble detail and extention. It is a very natural treble and kind of endless in extention. I know it is very hard to find that kind of treble presence but I really hated RE400 treble after I had a good time with RE0. IM50 doesn't have that kind of treble I know but it was ok for me after I removed the filter and paired with UE600 tips.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> what level of treble on re0 that you like,compared to any iem you own......just for my understanding on the re0's treble.....I have vsd1le,tf10,neelec M9 etc that I like for example......some tracks on klipsch S5i tho




The treble on the RE0 is unique. It's nothing like the treble on any of those IEMs you mention. There's a natural timbre, mixed with insane extention and long decay. Normally something like that would be very peaky and sibilant. Not the tuning in the RE0. It's impactful and clear. But the downside was the bass response was almost nil. Even with bass boost you got lifeless bass. Creamy smooth mids though.


----------



## Shawn71

ozkan said:


> I mean the treble detail and extention. It is a very natural treble and kind of endless in extention. I know it is very hard to find that kind of treble presence but I really hated RE400 treble after I had a good time with RE0. IM50 doesn't have that kind of treble I know but it was ok for me after I removed the filter and paired with UE600 tips.




:angry_face: dont you tell that you hate 400's treble........now.  as I already place the order for it.....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Someone on this forum actually had custom ear tips made for the RE0, with long tubing, as to naturally lift the bass. I don't really know how effective that would be, but an RE0 with bass would have been a giant killer. A true giant killer.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> The treble on the RE0 is unique. It's nothing like the treble on any of those IEMs you mention. There's a natural timbre, mixed with insane extention and long decay. Normally something like that be very peaky and sibilant. Not the tuning in the RE0. It's impactful and clear. But the downside was the bass response was almost nil. Even with bass boost you got lifeless bass. Creamy smooth mids though.




sounds nice.....texture,I like that word.


----------



## starcraft2

Anyone could recomend a chinesea good and cheap under 80 euros amp that perfectly matches one ipod 5?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

starcraft2 said:


> Anyone could recomend a chinesea good and cheap under 80 euros amp that perfectly matches one ipod 5?




Fiio E11k is your friend and love partner to your IPod.


----------



## sujitsky

houseofdoom said:


> Fiio E11k is your friend and love partner to your IPod.


 
  
 +1


----------



## Shawn71

starcraft2 said:


> Anyone could recomend a chinesea good and cheap under 80 euros amp that perfectly matches one ipod 5?




The older, 1gen fiio E11 and E12 as well........


----------



## kova4a

houseofdoom said:


> Someone on this forum actually had custom ear tips made for the RE0, with long tubing, as to naturally lift the bass. I don't really know how effective that would be, but an RE0 with bass would have been a giant killer. A true giant killer.


 
 Well, re0 was sort of a giant killer at the time.Back then there were none of the current mostly Asian companies providing insane bang for the buck products. People newer to this hobby kinda take all the newer solid sounding iems under 100 bucks for a given but there was a time when you either went wit re0 or with something like klipsch s4 and sennheiser cx300.Now there are $50 iems better then a lot of the old flagships


----------



## ozkan

kova4a said:


> Well, re0 was sort of a giant killer at the time.Back then there were none of the current mostly Asian companies providing insane bang for the buck products. People newer to this hobby kinda take all the newer solid sounding iems under 100 bucks for a given but there was a time when you either went wit re0 or with something like klipsch s4 and sennheiser cx300.Now there are $50 iems better then a lot of the old flagships


 
  
 It is still one giant killer when it comes to treble resolution, timbre, decay, mid presentation and with a powerful warm amp they are amazing with enough accurate bass which is fast and linear even though a lot of new companies with their new models showed up. That is my personal thoughts after all. ER4S and RE0 are really special.


----------



## spurxiii

ozkan said:


> It is still one giant killer when it comes to treble resolution, timbre, decay, mid presentation and with a powerful warm amp they are amazing with enough accurate bass which is fast and linear even though a lot of new companies with their new models showed up. That is my personal thoughts after all. ER4S and RE0 are really special.


 
 I've never heard the ER4S but I've had 2 RE0s, both are now dead (damned shame they were so flimsy). I loved them and still think about getting them again


----------



## HouseOfDoom

spurxiii said:


> I've never heard the ER4S but I've had 2 RE0s, both are now dead (damned shame they were so flimsy). I loved them and still think about getting them again




Mine died too. 2 weeks in. Light use. My RE-ZERO lasted much longer, but the QC on those 0's were horrific at best. Definitely too bad.


----------



## twister6

Should have RE300h soon for review.  Will see how they are going to stack up against VSD3, T1E, KC06A, and other "budget" IEMs in the same sound sig


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> Mine died too. 2 weeks in. Light use. My RE-ZERO lasted much longer, but the QC on those 0's were horrific at best. Definitely too bad.


 
  
 Maybe you bought from the 2nd or 3rd batch. They fixed the quality issue on the 4th batch which was the last one produced
  


twister6 said:


> Should have RE300h soon for review.  Will see how they are going to stack up against VSD3, T1E, KC06A, and other "budget" IEMs in the same sound sig


 
  
 @twister6 you are amazing bro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to read your review also. Please put IM50 in that comparison chart.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Should have RE300h soon for review.  Will see how they are going to stack up against VSD3, T1E, KC06A, and other "budget" IEMs in the same sound sig


 

  Looking forward to your review 
  
 Quick question, would u say its redundant to own the ttpods or ostry if I have a VSD3/Havi?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Should have RE300h soon for review.  Will see how they are going to stack up against VSD3, T1E, KC06A, and other "budget" IEMs in the same sound sig




VSD3S has more prominent treble, but overall isnt technically superior. The bass on the 300h is more articulate, fuller, and faster. Also the fit is comfier. 

KC06a lacks the transparency, bass articulation, and buttery smooth mids of the 300h, but by memory, are equal in detail retrieval, instrument separation, and has more extended highs. Is this a good thing? I don't really know? Diff'rent strokes...

The T1e is more fun, has better soundstage, and better treble, but really it's a matter of preference. The 300h is very transparent and has better bass presence than the TTPOD. It's just hard to compare the two. Plus two drivers vs one. The 300h is better for metal music, while I liked the T1e for rock and pop.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> VSD3S has more prominent treble, but overall isnt technically superior. The bass on the 300h is more articulate, fuller, and faster. Also the fit is comfier.
> 
> KC06a lacks the transparency, bass articulation, and buttery smooth mids of the 300h, but by memory, are equal in detail retrieval, instrument separation, and has more extended highs. Is this a good thing? I don't really know? Diff'rent strokes...
> 
> The T1e is more fun, has better soundstage, and better treble, but really it's a matter of preference. The 300h is very transparent and has better bass presence than the TTPOD. It's just hard to compare the two. Plus two drivers vs one. The 300h is better for metal music, while I liked the T1e for rock and pop.


 
  What about the vocals? Are there thick, warm and upfront like IM50s? Which one has better vocals?


----------



## Ofir

Guys, Dolphins, Drama's or Pro 80's?


----------



## bhazard

ofir said:


> Guys, Dolphins, Drama's or Pro 80's?


 
 Pro 80.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> What about the vocals? Are there thick, warm and upfront like IM50s? Which one has better vocals?




Vocals are sweet and warm. Forwardish mids. Sibilance free.


----------



## Ira Delphic

bhazard said:


> Pro 80.


 
 Pro 80 > Dolphins?
  
 I have Dolphins on order and from what I've read the Dolphins sound better than the Pro 80's (source). I have tried neither. *Have you tried both?*


----------



## peter123

ira delphic said:


> Pro 80 > Dolphins?
> 
> I have Dolphins on order and from what I've read the Dolphins sound better than the Pro 80's (source). I have tried neither. *Have you tried both?*




They're both great and about equal in quality although a bit different signatures.

For home use I'd go with the Pro80's and for portable use the Dolphins are better suited.


----------



## nmatheis

houseofdoom said:


> VSD3S has more prominent treble, but overall isnt technically superior. The bass on the 300h is more articulate, fuller, and faster. Also the fit is comfier.
> 
> KC06a lacks the transparency, bass articulation, and buttery smooth mids of the 300h, but by memory, are equal in detail retrieval, instrument separation, and has more extended highs. Is this a good thing? I don't really know? Diff'rent strokes...
> 
> The T1e is more fun, has better soundstage, and better treble, but really it's a matter of preference. *The 300h is very transparent and has better bass presence than the TTPOD.* It's just hard to compare the two. Plus two drivers vs one. *The 300h is better for metal music*, while I liked the T1e for rock and pop.


 

You sir, have now captured my attention! How's 300i's bass speed? Can it keep up with black/death metal kick drum blastbeats? And can it be successfully Eq-ed to increase sub-bass for electronic and hip-hop music?


----------



## Mr Trev

Those 300i do seem temtping, just wondering bout a couple of things too. Looks like they're made to be worn cable down so how is the cable noise? Could they also be worn over ear?
 Apologies if this has already been asked.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> They're both great and about equal in quality although a bit different signatures.
> 
> For home use I'd go with the Pro80's and for portable use the Dolphins are better suited.


 
  
 Also @bhazard  @twister6
  
 My go to over ears are the logitech UE6000s which I got more than a year ago so I am looking to upgrade it. Even more so now that I have some decent in ears.
  
 First question: Would either the pro 80 or dolphins be a NOTICEABLE upgrade over the logitech ue6000s?
  
 In terms of what I considering buying, my short list is this:
 - ATH M50x (I know I know don't laugh, I like how it looks )
 - Donscorpio dolphins
 - Pro 80
 - Soundmagic HP150
 - V Moda M100 (I know it costs a lot more than the others in the list but I am curious how it stacks up against the competition)
  
 I will keep the UE6000 as part of my collection (I doubt I can sell it for much anyway) so I don't need it to be portable. If you have any other more suitable suggestions I would love some input.
  
 Cheers


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Also @bhazard
> @twister6
> 
> 
> ...




For me both of them are a significant upgrade to the ue6000 but than again I consider the UE6000 one of the worse headphones that I own 

Both got better clarity, separation and soundstage compared with the UE6000 that's for sure.


----------



## cjs001

redjohn456 said:


> Also @bhazard  @twister6
> 
> My go to over ears are the logitech UE6000s which I got more than a year ago so I am looking to upgrade it. Even more so now that I have some decent in ears.
> 
> ...


 
 What's wrong with the ATH M50?


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> For me both of them are a significant upgrade to the ue6000 but than again I consider the UE6000 one of the worse headphones that I own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow that much of a difference eh? At a much lower cost too compared to what I paid for the logitechs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sweettt
  


cjs001 said:


> What's wrong with the ATH M50?


 
  
 Nothing   Just a dig at all the m50 hate haha


----------



## nmatheis

mr trev said:


> Those *300i* do seem temtping, just wondering bout a couple of things too. Looks like they're made to be worn cable down so how is the cable noise? Could they also be worn over ear?
> Apologies if this has already been asked.




The overly bassy version with muddy high end? Or did you really mean 300h?


----------



## cjs001

redjohn456 said:


> Wow that much of a difference eh? At a much lower cost too compared to what I paid for the logitechs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I suppose people hate whats popular. Silly hipsters.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Wow that much of a difference eh? At a much lower cost too compared to what I paid for the logitechs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't comment on UE6000, but I love my M50x, Dolphins, and HP150, all used for a different purpose.  HP150 is my "reference" pair I run off E10k connected to laptop when I play around with music production.  In a way it reminds me a lot of Havi's, though SoundMagic has a much better retrieval of details and more natural timbre.  Plus, their soundstage is very impressive for a close back full size, and I need that "space" for a proper mixing.  M50x is my everyday comfy beater used connected directly to laptop for general listening.  They are NOT studio monitors because of the bass boost that throws off the flat frequency balance, but I do like that extra kick in the low end and also like AT house tuning of upper mids to deliver sweet vocals!!!  M50x is not audiophile headphones, but really fun to listen to.  Dolphins is my "movie" watching headphones when I stream Netflix on laptop and my wife snuggles next to me connecting her headphones to the other earcup (both earcups accept removable cable and the unused one could be used for daisy-chain connection) so we can crank up volume and don't have to worry about waking up kids.  Dolphins have a rich low end with a fun smooth sound, colored but still clear and detailed, but you have to mod these by removing foam pads.
  
 I tested V-Moda M100 in the past, and absolutely love their build and fitment (among the best I ever tried), but not the sound.  Too v-shaped for me where they focus mostly on bass and treble, killing the vocals.  Also, tested P7 - too much bass, though it's "analog" loudspeaker bass from B&W guys and great treble sparkle, but again - mids were colored and didn't sound too natural; and clamping force was a bit too much.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> I suppose people hate whats popular. Silly hipsters.


 
 Hate is a strong word. I know quite a few people that I would identify as hipsters, I do like in Brooklyn after all, and they're some of the least hateful people I know. They're more likely to just not care.


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> You sir, have now captured my attention! How's 300i's bass speed? Can it keep up with black/death metal kick drum blastbeats? And can it be successfully Eq-ed to increase sub-bass for electronic and hip-hop music?


 
  
 Sounds like 300h will be a better choice.  I see people complaining about bloated bass with 300i and 300a, and those are speced at 32ohm with 20-20k FR and regular copper cable with in-line mic.  300h has audio-only advanced OCC cable (higher purity than OFC), speced at 16ohm with 15-22k FR.  I think its a combination of higher purity cable to cut down on regular copper cable losses and a slight fine-tuning of the driver that will make it a step above i/a versions.  I expect a difference will be similar to listening to a typical IEM with a copper cable vs silver-plated cable which improves details.
  
 Either way, should be able to find out shortly.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

cjs001 said:


> I suppose people hate whats popular. Silly hipsters.


so... All audiophiles are hipsters then? LOL


----------



## Dinerenblanc

dischorddubstep said:


> so... All audiophiles are hipsters then? LOL


----------



## Hisoundfi

There is audiophile hipsters, hippies, snobs, noobs, hoarders, and whores...
  
 But, no matter what category we fall into, we're all geeks (and proud of it)
  
 Cheers


----------



## Mr Trev

nmatheis said:


> The overly bassy version with muddy high end? Or did you really mean 300h?


 
 My bad...I was referring to 300h. Too many letters.....


----------



## cjs001

dischorddubstep said:


> so... All audiophiles are hipsters then? LOL


 
 shhhhhhh!


----------



## starcraft2

shawn71 said:


> starcraft2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone could recomend a chinesea good and cheap under 80 euros amp that perfectly matches one ipod 5?
> ...







sujitsky said:


> houseofdoom said:
> 
> 
> > Fiio E11k is your friend and love partner to your IPod.
> ...







houseofdoom said:


> starcraft2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone could recomend a chinesea good and cheap under 80 euros amp that perfectly matches one ipod 5?
> ...





Hi guys.

Why the e11? Is the e11k better?
Any other options?

Smsl?


----------



## ozkan

Just ordered the IM70. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Will write a review when I get them and if I could get it fixed I'll make a comparison to IM50.


----------



## ozkan

starcraft2 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Why the e11? Is the e11k better?
> Any other options?
> ...


 
 Yes, E11K is better than E11.


----------



## nmatheis

twister6 said:


> Sounds like 300h will be a better choice.  I see people complaining about bloated bass with 300i and 300a, and those are speced at 32ohm with 20-20k FR and regular copper cable with in-line mic.  300h has audio-only advanced OCC cable (higher purity than OFC), speced at 16ohm with 15-22k FR.  I think its a combination of higher purity cable to cut down on regular copper cable losses and a slight fine-tuning of the driver that will make it a step above i/a versions.  I expect a difference will be similar to listening to a typical IEM with a copper cable vs silver-plated cable which improves details.
> 
> Either way, should be able to find out shortly.




Ack, I was a victim of autocorrect! I swear I wrote 300h after checking out Doom's post. I swear 




mr trev said:


> My bad...I was referring to 300h. Too many letters.....




See what I get for teasing you


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nmatheis said:


> You sir, have now captured my attention! How's 300i's bass speed? Can it keep up with black/death metal kick drum blastbeats? And can it be successfully Eq-ed to increase sub-bass for electronic and hip-hop music?




I'm talking about the h, not the i. The i are blurry bass cannons, more suited to hip hop and rap. They are tuned similarly to early Dr Dre Beats or the old Sennheiser CX300. The h on the other hand, has excellent bass speed, and you can hear the double bass peddle strikes individually from Absu, Dimmu Borgir, Emperor, Dissection, Satyricon ect. This is why I'm preferring them currently to the VSDS3 and GR07BE. Both have better sub bass extension, but bass speed and articulation go to the h. Hands down.


----------



## nmatheis

houseofdoom said:


> I'm talking about the h, not the i. The i are blurry bass cannons, more suited to hip hop and rap. They are tuned similarly to early Dr Dre Beats or the old Sennheiser CX300. The h on the other hand, has excellent bass speed, and you can hear the double bass peddle strikes individually from Absu, Dimmu Borgir, Emperor, Dissection, Satyricon ect. This is why I'm preferring them currently to the VSDS3 and GR07BE. Both have better sub bass extension, but bass speed and articulation go to the h. Hands down.




Thanks for the reply and name dropping some bands you enjoy with 300h (see what I did there, used the right letter I did). That gives me some context .


----------



## cjs001

ozkan said:


> Just ordered the IM70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome. They're selling at $70 on Amazon. Price got dropped from $84 I think.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> Awesome. They're selling at $70 on Amazon. Price got dropped from $84 I think.


 
 +$10 shipping, so not much of a discount.


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> +$10 shipping, so not much of a discount.


 
 I haven't found a site that is lower than that.


----------



## Mr Trev

houseofdoom said:


> I'm talking about the h, not the i. The i are blurry bass cannons, more suited to hip hop and rap. They are tuned similarly to early Dr Dre Beats or the old Sennheiser CX300. The h on the other hand, has excellent bass speed, and you can hear the double bass peddle strikes individually from Absu, Dimmu Borgir, Emperor, Dissection, Satyricon ect. This is why I'm preferring them currently to the VSDS3 and GR07BE. Both have better sub bass extension, but bass speed and articulation go to the h. Hands down.


 
 All these letters give my beer-addled mind fits
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Got a pair of 07be myself, so good to see a comparison there. How do you figure they'd handle some Earth or Boris? Back to my orig. question...cable noise? worn over ear?
  
 Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Can't comment on UE6000, but I love my M50x, Dolphins, and HP150, all used for a different purpose.  HP150 is my "reference" pair I run off E10k connected to laptop when I play around with music production.  In a way it reminds me a lot of Havi's, though SoundMagic has a much better retrieval of details and more natural timbre.  Plus, their soundstage is very impressive for a close back full size, and I need that "space" for a proper mixing.  M50x is my everyday comfy beater used connected directly to laptop for general listening.  They are NOT studio monitors because of the bass boost that throws off the flat frequency balance, but I do like that extra kick in the low end and also like AT house tuning of upper mids to deliver sweet vocals!!!  M50x is not audiophile headphones, but really fun to listen to.  Dolphins is my "movie" watching headphones when I stream Netflix on laptop and my wife snuggles next to me connecting her headphones to the other earcup (both earcups accept removable cable and the unused one could be used for daisy-chain connection) so we can crank up volume and don't have to worry about waking up kids.  Dolphins have a rich low end with a fun smooth sound, colored but still clear and detailed, but you have to mod these by removing foam pads.
> 
> I tested V-Moda M100 in the past, and absolutely love their build and fitment (among the best I ever tried), but not the sound.  Too v-shaped for me where they focus mostly on bass and treble, killing the vocals.  Also, tested P7 - too much bass, though it's "analog" loudspeaker bass from B&W guys and great treble sparkle, but again - mids were colored and didn't sound too natural; and clamping force was a bit too much.


 
  
 Great writeup as usual, that's a lot of quality info right there. In my case I will be only using it for listening to music out of my laptop and phone and watching movies. So I think that narrows it down to the M50x, Pro 90 and the Dolphins. Will be fun trying to narrow down that group 
  
 I have only heard good things about the m100 but never auditioned it myself so I guess I dodged a bullet there potentially. No chance for me to audition it before buying. I also dropped by the post office to pick up something to keep my company while I finish up some work 
  

  

  
 I was hoping I would get the new box but atleast they hooked me up with the new carrying case. Excellent customer service from them in replacing my Havis and I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> I haven't found a site that is lower than that.


 
 No, I was referring to the fact that they've been on Amazon for $80 shipped for awhile now, so it's not much different from that price. I didn't mean to sound smart.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

redjohn456 said:


> Great writeup as usual, that's a lot of quality info right there. In my case I will be only using it for listening to music out of my laptop and phone and watching movies. So I think that narrows it down to the M50x, Pro 90 and the Dolphins. Will be fun trying to narrow down that group
> 
> I have only heard good things about the m100 but never auditioned it myself so I guess I dodged a bullet there potentially. No chance for me to audition it before buying. I also dropped by the post office to pick up something to keep my company while I finish up some work
> 
> ...


 
 The case is definitely nice. Odd for them to package everything in a sandwich bag though.


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> No, I was referring to the fact that they've been on Amazon for $80 shipped for awhile now, so it's not much different from that price. I didn't mean to sound smart.


 
 Ah okay. Oh well. Japan in recession.


----------



## RedJohn456

dinerenblanc said:


> The case is definitely nice. Odd for them to package everything in a sandwich bag though.


 
  
 That was their old style before the Havi box was introduced. That's how they roll


----------



## sujitsky

redjohn456 said:


> That was their old style before the Havi box was introduced. That's how they roll


 
 everybody has a box....they thought outside the box...maybe while having a sandwich


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> The case is definitely nice. Odd for them to package everything in a sandwich bag though.


 
 You'll be surprised how much packaging can end up costing a company. Especially if the logistics of it is not properly worked out. Expected sales and what not. Of course they can either choose to absorb the cost or offset it onto the consumer. I think a crappy packaging is fine as long as the product reaches the end user with no damages.
  
 "*2. The package could cost more than what is inside.*

The rule of thumb is that the package should be 8-10% of the total cost on average. 10% of every dollar spent at retail is directly attributable to packaging. But that cost can vary dramatically with the product being packaged. The proportion of cost is lower with high ticket items and higher with commodity items as well as products in which the packaging is a bigger component than the product itself.

So think about not only the primary package (the one that is going to be seen at retail) but any other packaging materials that you will require to transport, ship or convey your product to its ultimate destination unbroken, not damaged, not tampered with and arriving in pristine condition." - Southfield Packing Inc.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> You'll be surprised how much packaging can end up costing a company. Especially if the logistics of it is not properly worked out. Expected sales and what not. Of course they can either choose to absorb the cost or offset it onto the consumer. I think a crappy packaging is fine as long as the product reaches the end user with no damages.
> 
> "*2. The package could cost more than what is inside.*
> 
> ...


 
 Easy there, tiger. I've minored in business as well.


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> Easy there, tiger. I've minored in business as well.


 
 Sorry, geek/nerd mode. Just felt the need to share.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> Sorry, geek/nerd mode. Just felt the need to share.


 
 I'm sure other people will find it useful. lol Although you'll have to skew the graph slightly for Beats products, which is more like 90% into packaging, and 10% into the the actual product. *End joke*


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> I'm sure other people will find it useful. lol Although you'll have to skew the graph slightly for Beats products, which is more like 90% into packaging, and 10% into the the actual product. *End joke*


 
 Wouldn't argue with you there. Log the graph and add another category just for beats I suppose... Some people just love paying for pure packaging.


----------



## nmatheis

mr trev said:


> All these letters give my beer-addled mind fits . Got a pair of 07be myself, so good to see a comparison there. How do you figure they'd handle some Earth or Boris? Back to my orig. question...cable noise? worn over ear?
> 
> Cheers




Dude, I just found out one of my wife's high school buddies plays piano/keys for Earth and Sunn O))). I was shocked to say the least. Last I heard he was playing with an alt-country singer by the name of Laura Viers. Didn't much care for that. Recently got into Sunn O))) and found newfound respect for the guy .


----------



## Dinerenblanc

nmatheis said:


> Dude, I just found out one of my wife's high school buddies plays piano/keys for Earth and Sunn O))). I was shocked to say the least. Last I heard he was playing with an alt-country singer by the name of Laura Viers. Didn't much care for that. Recently got into Sunn O))) and found newfound respect for the guy .


 
 Laura Veirs is not country, she's folk!


----------



## bhazard

While not Chinese audio related... The Geek Out DACs now work on android 5.0  LPS and Knife Party sound fantastic off it.

Loving the fact I can take it on my commute now. Need more space for FLAC now. 64gb not enough.

Can't hold it though, The GO gets too hot.


----------



## twister6

Yeah, I guess we can all see some resemblance... in looks, not the pricing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 HZSound HZ-EP001 ($24.90) http://penonaudio.com/HZSOUND-HZ-EP001
  
 DITA Answer ($649.00) http://penonaudio.com/DitaAudio-Dita-Answer
  

  
 Oh, and I know why they call it "The Answer".  You want the end-game IEM?  Well, here is your Answer


----------



## nmatheis

dinerenblanc said:


> Laura Veirs is not country, she's folk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> Yeah, I guess we can all see some resemblance... in looks, not the pricing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How do you like EP001? Btw, I bought IM70 and will order Lunashops silver-plated cables soon.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mr trev said:


> All these letters give my beer-addled mind fits . Got a pair of 07be myself, so good to see a comparison there. How do you figure they'd handle some Earth or Boris? Back to my orig. question...cable noise? worn over ear?
> 
> Cheers




When it comes to dirge/experimental alt rock/stoner/shoegaze, the GR07's are a MONSTER! They really have the lushness and technical capability to really shine. Better than the 300h. It's when you up the tempo, where the bass speed and articulation of the 300h ends up surpassing the GR07. Death/Speed/Thrash/Black = 300h. Slower metal and hard rock = GR07BE


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Yeah, I guess we can all see some resemblance... in looks, not the pricing
> 
> HZSound HZ-EP001 ($24.90) http://penonaudio.com/HZSOUND-HZ-EP001
> 
> ...




The answer for me is I'm not answering that doorbell for $650.


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> How do you like EP001? Btw, I bought IM70 and will order Lunashops silver-plated cables soon.


 
  
 Great buy!  Will be curious to hear how IM70 compares to IM50 
  
 EP001, posted about them here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/10575#post_11037977
  
 The Answer, is just a short term loaner


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> The answer for me is I'm not answering that doorbell for $650.


 
  
 on a contrary, from what I'm hearing out of the box - this is quite a bargain.  I never heard a level of soundstage and 3D imaging like this before.  Period.  Even from $1400 Beyerdynamic T5p fine-tuned Tesla drivers I tested in the past.  And detail retrieval across extended dynamic range, holly crap!!!  Bass gives me chills, mids sing to me, treble sparkles with sunshine in the middle of the night...  Well, you get the picture


----------



## leobigfield

Really tempted to find "the answer"! I only read good things about them! What do you use to drive them?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill wanted one of those for Christmas


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> on a contrary, from what I'm hearing out of the box - this is quite a bargain.  I never heard a level of soundstage and 3D imaging like this before.




Havi B3?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

shawn71 said:


> Havi B3?


 
 Pretty sure he's talking about Beats.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dinerenblanc said:


> Pretty sure he's talking about Beats.




Lol Skullcandy Fix I believe


----------



## Dinerenblanc

houseofdoom said:


> Lol Skullcandy Fix I believe


 
 Nah, probably Daewoos.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Just ordered the IM70.




+1, med too


----------



## Inszy

shawn71 said:


> Havi B3?


 
 B3 have a decent soundstage and 3D imaging, but come on, they aren't any revelation (well, maybe in budget iem).


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm kinda bummed the VSD3S is so sibilant. The VSD3S is worse than my GR07BE, and that's saying something! How did these things gain any traction with the budget fi community??? Thank Goodness I got the 300h, and on Thursday I'm going big, with a budget of $350-400 on an end game IEM for myself for awhile (I'm excited about recieving my FXT200, but don't think those will be end game tbh). I think I'm going to part ways with the VSD3S?


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> Havi B3?


 
  
 What Havi B3? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!!!  The Answer wipes a floor with Havi B3.  Yep, that good.


----------



## leobigfield

houseofdoom said:


> I'm kinda bummed the VSD3S is so sibilant. The VSD3S is worse than my GR07BE, and that's saying something! How did these things gain any traction with the budget fi community??? Thank Goodness I got the 300h, and on Thursday I'm going big, with a budget of $350-400 on an end game IEM for myself for awhile (I'm excited about recieving my FXT200, but don't think those will be end game tbh). I think I'm going to part ways with the VSD3S?


 
  
 Is the GR07BE more sibilant than the GR07 MK1? To me and the music i listen my MK1 is almost never sibilant. And even when there is sibilance it's nowhere near my old Klipsh S4. Those are almost unbearable!
  
 Have you considered the Dita? Now that seems to be a real end game and not that much far from your budget.


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Yeah, I guess we can all see some resemblance... in looks, not the pricing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dude, where's your review? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Don't have money for that, but would like some detachable cables for the price.
  
 And you just think this is the Answer, the TRUTH is that it isn't


----------



## HouseOfDoom

leobigfield said:


> Is the GR07BE more sibilant than the GR07 MK1? To me and the music i listen my MK1 is almost never sibilant. And even when there is sibilance it's nowhere near my old Klipsh S4. Those are almost unbearable!
> 
> Have you considered the Dita? Now that seems to be a real end game and not that much far from your budget.




The Dita is $650. That's far too rich for my blood. I'm thinking FX850, and that's $350. $300 off that pace.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

leobigfield said:


> Is the GR07BE more sibilant than the GR07 MK1? To me and the music i listen my MK1 is almost never sibilant. And even when there is sibilance it's nowhere near my old Klipsh S4. Those are almost unbearable!
> 
> Have you considered the Dita? Now that seems to be a real end game and not that much far from your budget.




No, the BE is sibilant only on certain tracks, and when I have the Comply's, hardly ever, but it's still there from time to time. The VSD3S is just crazy sibilant. I had the S4 years ago, and yeah, sibilant, tinny highs, and overall v-shaped crap.


----------



## leobigfield

houseofdoom said:


> The Dita is $650. That's far too rich for my blood. I'm thinking FX850, and that's $350. $300 off that pace.


 
  
 Oh ok, i was assuming $400.


----------



## leobigfield

Humm... Has anyone bought JVC from DX.com? Are they the real deal?
  
 FX850
 http://www.dx.com/p/jvc-kenwood-in-ear-headphones-ha-fx850-852313812#.VGyeTfnF_ng
  
 FX750
 http://www.dx.com/p/jvc-kenwood-in-ear-headphones-ha-fx750-852313810#.VGyiDfnF_ng
  
 FX650
 http://www.dx.com/p/jvc-kenwood-in-ear-headphones-ha-fx650-852313808#.VGyh9PnF_ng


----------



## HouseOfDoom

From what's been posted, dx is reliable, but very slow. 7-10 days just to ship??? That's insanely slow just to get the product mailed!


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> What Havi B3?   lol!!!  The Answer wipes a floor with Havi B3.  Yep, that good.




lmao,yeah I saw that same kinda comment on B3 thread.....lol..


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> No, the BE is sibilant only on certain tracks, and when I have the Comply's, hardly ever, but it's still there from time to time. The VSD3S is just crazy sibilant. I had the S4 years ago, and yeah, sibilant, tinny highs, and overall v-shaped crap.




S4 is like big V 'er......


----------



## Pickaxe

Been listening to the Havi B3 Pro (ver. 1) for a few days now and I really like them. The sound of these reminds me of the ATH-CK10. Neutral and very detailed and still a tiny bit bassy. Incredible bang for the buck.
  
 comfort-wise they really hurt though, even with the smallest tips. Removing them and re-inserting them are both quite painful (to date I've had this with very few IEMs).


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> The Dita is $650. That's far too rich for my blood. I'm thinking FX850, and that's $350. $300 off that pace.




Yeah its way too pricey......and there are 10-25 (roughly and its more) highly regarded IEMs of any kind(both technologically and sound), like single/dual dynamic,double/triple hybrids,1-4/6 BA driver IEMs,balanced IEMs,reshells and even CIEMs to try with, all under $625 price bracket,imo....... Many best headphones are also available....


----------



## Shawn71

pickaxe said:


> Been listening to the Havi B3 Pro (ver. 1) for a few days now and I really like them. The sound of these reminds me of the ATH-CK10. Neutral and very detailed and still a tiny bit bassy. Incredible bang for the buck.
> 
> comfort-wise they really hurt though, even with the smallest tips. Removing them and re-inserting them are both quite painful (to date I've had this with very few IEMs).




im not sayin its not a good earphone either,their SS and imaging are good for its price....tho its a better source dependent....


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> I'm kinda bummed the VSD3S is so sibilant. The VSD3S is worse than my GR07BE, and that's saying something! How did these things gain any traction with the budget fi community??? Thank Goodness I got the 300h, and on Thursday I'm going big, with a budget of $350-400 on an end game IEM for myself for awhile (I'm excited about recieving my FXT200, but don't think those will be end game tbh). I think I'm going to part ways with the VSD3S?




3S is also more sibilant than CEs.....  lol,dont you ever say that word "end game" especially more festive discounts are just 4 blocks away  TG,BF,CM.....


----------



## Viber

VSD3S (NON-DETACHABLE VERSION) is now available at LMUE for 11$ more (which is odd).


----------



## knives

no, they are USD43.16 in LMUE


----------



## leobigfield

shawn71 said:


> Yeah its way too pricey......and there are 10-25 (roughly and its more) highly regarded IEMs of any kind(both technologically and sound), like single/dual dynamic,double/triple hybrids,1-4/6 BA driver IEMs,balanced IEMs,reshells and even CIEMs to try with, all under $625 price bracket,imo....... Many best headphones are also available....


 
 Well every comment and review i read put them over the IE800 and the SE846, at least at the same league as the Roxxanes and others customs also competing in sound with full-sized cans like HD800 and T1. All of them are way above the $650 price and you don't need another $1~2k amp to make the Dita sound right. 
  
 Have you listened to them? If yes, can share some thoughts? 
  
 Like i said that's what i read so i don't know if it's true but they are really tempting me... Even without the money


----------



## nmatheis

VSD3S with fixed cable is about five dollars more but have the silver plated cable. I should be getting mine in a week or two as a replacement for my old pair with connector issues.


----------



## Viber

knives said:


> no, they are USD43.16 in LMUE


 
 yea i had it set to Singaporean dollar.


----------



## mochill

where's my dita audio answer truth edition for my Christmas gift


----------



## Shawn71

leobigfield said:


> Like i said that's what i read so i don't know if it's true but they are really tempting me... Even without the money :eek:




Same here... thats why I posted my comments so......btw, they cld've also launched a mid-tier and /or their entry level IEM to build more confident among many customers (SQ) on the brand,not sure how many of us know/heard about this brand and that includes me,.....that way their current models (2) could reach many......with current offering from unknown /unfamiliar brand,very handful of review(if exist) I say NAY....just me saying.


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> where's my dita audio answer truth edition for my Christmas gift




I will be happy for just answer as xmas gift.....coz its the truth.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

leobigfield said:


> Humm... Has anyone bought JVC from DX.com? Are they the real deal?
> 
> FX850
> http://www.dx.com/p/jvc-kenwood-in-ear-headphones-ha-fx850-852313812#.VGyeTfnF_ng
> ...


 
  
  
 I wouldn't buy anything from DX.com other than Chinese brands. The risk of receiving a counterfeit product is just too high.


----------



## twister6

hal rockwell said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from DX.com other than Chinese brands. The risk of receiving a counterfeit product is just too high.


 

 For that price it's not going to be fake, I can guarantee.  But the bigger problem is the warranty.  I can't say it with certainty, but I have a feeling DX might not be JVC authorized reseller.


----------



## twister6

leobigfield said:


> Well every comment and review i read put them over the IE800 and the SE846, at least at the same league as the Roxxanes and others customs also competing in sound with full-sized cans like HD800 and T1. All of them are way above the $650 price and you don't need another $1~2k amp to make the Dita sound right.
> 
> Have you listened to them? If yes, can share some thoughts?
> 
> Like i said that's what i read so i don't know if it's true but they are really tempting me... Even without the money


 
  
 Can't comment on IE800 and SE846, but I wouldn't be surprised.  It blows out of the water UE900, W40, IM03, Altone200, and so on.  As a matter of fact, it blows out of the water $1400 T5p I tested not too long ago.
  
 The only reason I'm talking about The Answer is because I got it as a short term loaner.  As they say, beggars can't be choosers   I'm sure The Truth will take it to another level, but I'm also afraid they might make it too bright/revealing.  That additional $350 custom cable looks insane.  As I said before, out of the box you are hit with mind blowing 3D imaging and soundstage with an insane width/depth (Havi's are good, but not in the same league).  The layering and retrieval of details is amazing, and you have a perfectly balanced sound where nothing jumps out and yet everything is full of life.  Bass only comes out to play when called upon, and when it does - it takes your breath away with every detail of analog sound nuances (guitar strumming details, tips of the finger hitting piano keys, various noises of woodwind instruments, etc.).  It extends deep, down to sub-bass rumble with a nice mid-bass smooth attack, very well controlled and articulate.  Not the reference or neutral level or feeling of being boosted, just a happy medium.  Mids are rich and full, very natural, no bloat in lower mids or peaking in upper mids.  Vocals flow smoothly but not "warm smooth" typical of dynamic driver but more toward BA driver bright-smooth, reminding me a lot of IM03.  Treble has a nice extension, sparkle, very revealing, and yet not harsh or peaking.  Their tuning is mind boggling to me how you can have one dynamic driver with such a fast response across entire frequency range and level of details and separation, all under control like you have a 6x BA driver IEM with crossover for lows/mids/higs and dual BA for each section.  That's how it felt.
  
 What makes it even more amazing, I'm driving it straight from my Note 4 or X5 HO or X5+E12A - and it sounds amazing from any source, with or without amp.  Even a few of the crappy low quality recordings were shining.  Design is bullet proof, no need for removable cable, plus DITA guys use special soldering to attach wires to their driver.  Better keep it that way.  The Answer wires are a bit on a thicker side, but still very flexible.  Fitment is a bit shallow, which is my personal preference, and the sound is the best with a wider bore tips that have a longer stem.  The sound is very tip dependent, narrow bore will bring more bass in with filtering of highs, while wide bore with a loose seal will attenuate bass by a lot.  I was using C5 series 2 eartips, but also UE900 tips and probably Spiral dots will make it shine.  Fitment is amazing, you can go to sleep with these right on a side of your head.
  
 Still burning them in, but I don't expect too much change; drivers felt like they were at the top of their potential, or maybe because I got an open unit which has been used already with hours on it.  Honestly, I will be heart broken when I have to send these back, like taking a candy away from a kid lol!!!


----------



## spurxiii

twister6 said:


> Can't comment on IE800 and SE846, but I wouldn't be surprised.  It blows out of the water UE900, W40, IM03, Altone200, and so on.  As a matter of fact, it blows out of the water $1400 T5p I tested not too long ago.
> 
> The only reason I'm talking about The Answer is because I got it as a short term loaner.  As they say, beggars can't be choosers   I'm sure The Truth will take it to another level, but I'm also afraid they might make it too bright/revealing.  That additional $350 custom cable looks insane.  As I said before, out of the box you are hit with mind blowing 3D imaging and soundstage with an insane width/depth (Havi's are good, but not in the same league).  The layering and retrieval of details is amazing, and you have a perfectly balanced sound where nothing jumps out and yet everything is full of life.  Bass only comes out to play when called upon, and when it does - it takes your breath away with every detail of analog sound nuances (guitar strumming details, tips of the finger hitting piano keys, various noises of woodwind instruments, etc.).  It extends deep, down to sub-bass rumble with a nice mid-bass smooth attack, very well controlled and articulate.  Not the reference or neutral level or feeling of being boosted, just a happy medium.  Mids are rich and full, very natural, no bloat in lower mids or peaking in upper mids.  Vocals flow smoothly but not "warm smooth" typical of dynamic driver but more toward BA driver bright-smooth, reminding me a lot of IM03.  Treble has a nice extension, sparkle, very revealing, and yet not harsh or peaking.  Their tuning is mind boggling to me how you can have one dynamic driver with such a fast response across entire frequency range and level of details and separation, all under control like you have a 6x BA driver IEM with crossover for lows/mids/higs and dual BA for each section.  That's how it felt.
> 
> ...





Good impressions. Wow sounds like the perfect phone and got no compromises at all. Even my HD800 with a TOTL amp has issues with bad recordings sounding unlistenable because because of the detail plus the bass is slightly lacking but it still blows everything else I have out of the water. Are these more forgiving on on bad recordings? Also why is it so expensive if there's only 1 driver?


----------



## twister6

spurxiii said:


> Good impressions. Wow sounds like the perfect phone and got no compromises at all. Even my HD800 with a TOTL amp has issues with bad recordings sounding unlistenable because because of the detail plus the bass is slightly lacking but it still blows everything else I have out of the water. Are these more forgiving on on bad recordings? Also why is it so expensive if there's only 1 driver?


 
  
 http://www.ditaaudio.com/index.php/technology/driver.html
  
 IE800 is a single wide bandwidth driver as well, if I'm not mistaken.
  
 By bad recording I meant some 256kbps mp3s and other stuff I know that has been mixed in a "bedroom" production setup.  I throw in a bunch of mp3s, flacs, sibilant, bassy, etc. - everything was enjoyable.  But keep in mind, I think The Answer will be more forgiving, while The Truth will "hurt"   High quality cable is a double edge sword...


----------



## spurxiii

twister6 said:


> http://www.ditaaudio.com/index.php/technology/driver.html
> 
> IE800 is a single wide bandwidth driver as well, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> By bad recording I meant some 256kbps mp3s and other stuff I know that has been mixed in a "bedroom" production setup.  I throw in a bunch of mp3s, flacs, sibilant, bassy, etc. - everything was enjoyable.  But keep in mind, I think The Answer will be more forgiving, while The Truth will "hurt"   High quality cable is a double edge sword...




Being too revealing is a double edged sword but it will make some recordings sound so good it's like you've never heard before lol I have to keep a set of tracks just for my HD800s because most songs sound like crap and is quite fatiguing through them. I don't think you can have that level of detail and also have everything sound good also. Thanks for the viewpoints, I'm currently looking for an end game IEM setup. Once I finish my nearly completed desktop setup I'll probably buy an endgame IEM and TOTL DAP and be done. So much things to buy in this hobby, so little money


----------



## twister6

spurxiii said:


> Being too revealing is a double edged sword but it will make some recordings sound so good it's like you've never heard before lol I have to keep a set of tracks just for my HD800s because most songs sound like crap and is quite fatiguing through them. I don't think you can have that level of detail and also have everything sound good also. Thanks for the viewpoints, I'm currently looking for an end game IEM setup. Once I finish my nearly completed desktop setup I'll probably buy an endgame IEM and TOTL DAP and be done. So much things to buy in this hobby, so little money


 
  
 I'm starting to believe that endgame IEM is just a myth, unless after you buy it - you leave head-fi for good and never visit it again lol!!!


----------



## davidcotton

twister6 said:


> I'm starting to believe that endgame IEM is just a myth, unless after you buy it - you leave head-fi for good and never visit it again lol!!!


 

 There is a reason why the semi official greeting on headfi is "welcome to headfi, sorry about your wallet" you know.
  
 Alternatively do what I do.  Get absorbed in all the hype over a new iem or ciem.  Procrastinate (posh word for being indecisive!)over whether or not to buy it, take so long over it that something new and shiny comes out and repeat the process!  Saves a hell of a lot of money!


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> I'm starting to believe that endgame IEM is just a myth, unless after you buy it - you leave head-fi for good and never visit it again lol!!!


 
 You can always just buy headphones only when you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 need it!
  
 Tehcnology and fabrication methods will keep improving. So newer stuff will always be available.


----------



## spurxiii

cjs001 said:


> You can always just buy headphones only when you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol if I only buy headphones when I need it I wouldn't have +10 headphones


----------



## twister6

spurxiii said:


> lol if I only buy headphones when I need it I wouldn't have +10 headphones


 
  
 Or better yet, when you realize that instead of 10+ pairs of budget or semi-budget IEMs you could have saved all this money to buy one high quality endgame IEM.  But then, who am I kidding, this is like an addiction, and you will be thirsty for more


----------



## spurxiii

twister6 said:


> Or better yet, when you realize that instead of 10+ pairs of budget or semi-budget IEMs you could have saved all this money to buy one high quality endgame IEM.  But then, who am I kidding, this is like an addiction, and you will be thirsty for more




That's what I was thinking just go get the TOTL and save money. That's why I'm spending $6k+ on my desktop setup and willing to spend just as much on the portable. I hope it kills the cravings with a sledgehammer


----------



## cjs001

spurxiii said:


> That's what I was thinking just go get the TOTL and save money. That's why I'm spending $6k+ on my desktop setup and willing to spend just as much on the portable. I hope it kills the cravings with a sledgehammer


 
 It's alll in the miiiiind


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ya, I look at all these IEMs and realize that I will go deaf before I can enjoy all of them. It's time to go on ebay and sell the stuff I'll probably never listen to again.
  
 Unless something seems too good to not get, I'm probably taking a break.
  
 The less I spend now, the more I'll have later to get me dome DITAs or Sennheisers, or Aurisonics, or custom models.
  
 I really want the Kaiser 10u or JH13 or JH16. Combine that with a chord hugo, and get the Fiio X7 when it comes out and I'll be good for a long time.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If anyone is interested in what I have from the KZ-GR and down, please PM me. Depending on shipping, you will probably get it cheaper from me than a retailer. I take great care of my stuff, will send extra tips and a extra case. LMK if you guys want something.
  
 Cheers
  
 PS, I'm selling my Sony XB500, and Monoprice MHP 839 for over ears also.
  
 Do I need to use the classifieds for this? I've never sold on head fi.


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> Ya, I look at all these IEMs and realize that I will go deaf before I can enjoy all of them. It's time to go on ebay and sell the stuff I'll probably never listen to again.
> 
> Unless something seems too good to not get, I'm probably taking a break.
> 
> ...


 


 Selling gear on is part of how I work this hobby, you'll find Its quickly replaced hopefully with upgrades.

 When I started out I set a small budget then worked on a buy/try/sell program, gain experience of that product then move it on, popular products sell well, say TF10 for example. The money from selling provides most of the outlay for the next purchase. So, buy at $100, sell for $75, put that $75 towards the next purchase with *add extra amount here*

 I will say though while the budget side of this hobby is fun, you guys know I like to get involved and keep up to date with IEM like Havi, VSD3S etc, you can get caught in a loop and never really leave the budget section.


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> Selling gear on is part of how I work this hobby, you'll find Its quickly replaced hopefully with upgrades.
> 
> When I started out I set a small budget then worked on a buy/try/sell program, gain experience of that product then move it on, popular products sell well, say TF10 for example. The money from selling provides most of the outlay for the next purchase. So, buy at $100, sell for $75, put that $75 towards the next purchase with *add extra amount here*
> 
> I will say though while the budget side of this hobby is fun, you guys know I like to get involved and keep up to date with IEM like Havi, VSD3S etc, you can get caught in a loop and never really leave the budget section.


 

 In all honesty, I really enjoy finding budget beasts like the T1E and KZEDSE, but damn it gets time consuming and expensive to go through product after product, pop it in my ear and be like "nope, not my style, on to the next one". I have like 50 pairs of in ears that are really decent, but I won't use them again unless someone wants me to compare something for them. Nah, I'm good on that. It's time for an upgrade in resolution. I'm keeping my favorite stuff no doubt, because it's awesome budget gear. I'm ready for something that will dust all of them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> In all honesty, I really enjoy finding budget beasts like the T1E and KZEDSE, but damn it gets time consuming and expensive to go through product after product, pop it in my ear and be like "nope, not my style, on to the next one". I have like 50 pairs of in ears that are really decent, but I won't use them again unless someone wants me to compare something for them. Nah, I'm good on that. It's time for an upgrade in resolution. I'm keeping my favorite stuff no doubt, because it's awesome budget gear. I'm ready for something that will dust all of them.


 


 I understand, it starts to become a gamble sifting through to find the gems. This thread very much reminds me of the discovery thread where members would sift through all the stuff out there. It's actually a great thing for the community people like you do this as you sift out the good from the bad, gold from the crap.

 You'll find anyway even if you do purchase something you call end game, you will still tinker around.

 The only problem I see is if you buy something you think performs very well, you just set a new standard in SQ for yourself, one you will then thrive to beat again in a short time. The pattern just repeats itself, just like we all see each other here one day after the next.


----------



## Hisoundfi

h20fidelity said:


> I understand, it starts to become a gamble sifting through to find the gems. This thread very much reminds me of the discovery thread where members would sift through all the stuff out there. It's actually a great thing for the community people like you do this as you sift out the good from the bad, gold from the crap.
> 
> You'll find anyway even if you do purchase something you call end game, you will still tinker around.
> 
> The only problem I see is if you buy something you think performs very well, you just set a new standard in SQ for yourself, one you will then thrive to beat again in a short time. The pattern just repeats itself, just like we all see each other here one day after the next.


 

 That's why I'm thinking big this time. Listen to the pros in this hobby and go balls to the wall.
  
 Kaiser 10u, and JH13 or JH16, or something like that. I don't want to wonder what the best sounds like. I want to know! LOL


----------



## Netforce

Anybody else that ordered the takstar pro 80 with a case on the 11/11 sale from aliexpress, has your pair not shipped also?


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> Anybody else that ordered the takstar pro 80 with a case on the 11/11 sale from aliexpress, has your pair not shipped also?


 
 +1, I had to extend the order processing time so it's not cancelled. I messaged them and they said they are waiting to get a tracking number from the post office, whatever that means.


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> +1, I had to extend the order processing time so it's not cancelled. I messaged them and they said they are waiting to get a tracking number from the post office, whatever that means.


 
 Alright then, I'll send the seller a message also. Thanks


----------



## Netforce

Got a message back from the seller and my takstars have finally shipped.


----------



## Androb

netforce said:


> Got a message back from the seller and my takstars have finally shipped.


 
 You guys will be pleased with them  Excellent for the price!


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> Got a message back from the seller and my takstars have finally shipped.


+1, I got my tracking number shortly after our posts last night. I'm wondering if they are reading this thread...


----------



## Ira Delphic

twister6 said:


> Or better yet, when you realize that instead of 10+ pairs of budget or semi-budget IEMs you could have saved all this money to buy one high quality endgame IEM.  But then, who am I kidding, this is like an addiction, and you will be thirsty for more


 
  
 I think it depends on the source - quality of the recording. At a certain point the quality of the equipment can be overkill. For much of my music, my un-amped LG G3 and GR07 classic all the quality that I need. I simply don't need anything better. Now if I was listening to the ultimate remaster of Dark Side of the Moon or a pristine classical recording with violin, that would be different. So a cheap pair of KZ or Pistons can provide an enjoyable listening experience, and also nearly disposable due to the low cost. But I agree, 10+ low cost pairs of headphones isn't the best investment. Good to have at least one pair or two of high quality (and higher price) to set the benchmark!


----------



## RedJohn456

My SMSL M2 is out for delivery! Can't wait


----------



## ozkan

redjohn456 said:


> My SMSL M2 is out for delivery! Can't wait


 
  
 Please share your thoughts when you get your hands on them.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> That's why I'm thinking big this time. Listen to the pros in this hobby and go balls to the wall.
> 
> Kaiser 10u, and JH13 or JH16, or something like that. I don't want to wonder what the best sounds like. I want to know! LOL


 
 They still won't satisfy you either. Sure they will sound pretty excellent running off your $2,000+ source, but you will eventually realize you can get 90% of the experience for 90% less cost. Within 2 years, it will also become overshadowed and equivalent sound will be half the price (HE-500 anyone?)


----------



## kova4a

bhazard said:


> They still won't satisfy you either. Sure they will sound pretty excellent running off your $2,000+ source, but you will eventually realize you can get 90% of the experience for 90% less cost. Within 2 years, it will also become overshadowed and equivalent sound will be half the price (HE-500 anyone?)


 
 Nah, not really that close but yeah, low and mid-fi iems are getting better and better, so who knows what will happen in a few years given all the new Chinese brands and models coming out pretty much every week.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> They still won't satisfy you either. Sure they will sound pretty excellent running off your $2,000+ source, but you will eventually realize you can get 90% of the experience for 90% less cost. Within 2 years, it will also become overshadowed and equivalent sound will be half the price (HE-500 anyone?)




bhazard knows what it's like. I just picked up the JVC twin turbos (FXT200 and FX850), and I got both for LESS than a Dita or IE800 or JH whatever. I'm sure both will provide awesome sound through my sources, and if the itch for better comes along, I'm sure something at a fraction of the cost of the DITA will come along and wow us all. Look at the FIDUE a83.


----------



## cjs001

bhazard said:


> They still won't satisfy you either. Sure they will sound pretty excellent running off your $2,000+ source, but you will eventually realize you can get 90% of the experience for 90% less cost. Within 2 years, it will also become overshadowed and equivalent sound will be half the price (HE-500 anyone?)


 
 I agree. I think too many people have too high expectations with Hi-Fi.
  
 Personally I would never spend above a certain amount. I get that there's usually a huge difference between $10 gears and $100 gears but as you go higher, the price vs performance just gets wonky and difficult to justify. I mean there's $4000-$5000 headphones out there.
  
 Easier to just spend on a few solid mid-range stuff, then upgrade to something new in the same price range a few years later when it fails or when you have the cash to spend.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just got the Awei es800m and es900m in the mail. Got them both for $10 usd shipped.
  
 The es800 is meh, still very decent for the price, but with how spoiled I am with budget stuff they aren't something I would recommend.
  
 The es900 is pretty awesome for 30 bucks or more, let alone the 5 bucks I paid. They have a solid flat cable, metal housings, strain reliefs in all the right places, can be worn over or under the ear, and sound great. Plenty of low end slam with just a touch of bass bleed (only when things get complex and bassy at the same time), polite treble, and decent midrange. Midrange is a bit stuffy compared to 100+ dollar stuff, but man oh man what a deal for these! They are very enjoyable and easy to listen to. I have no idea how they make money off of them!
  
 Definitely worth 5 bucks. I would put it right up there with the likes of the KZ ES, Monoprice 9927, SHE3590, JVC fxt40


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> I just got the Awei es800m and es900m in the mail. Got them both for $10 usd shipped.
> 
> The es800 is meh, still very decent for the price, but with how spoiled I am with budget stuff they aren't something I would recommend.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really don't get why people spent so much money to those budget ultra low-fi IEMs unless they are collectors. If you already have a mid-fi IEM you shouldn't go back to a worser pair but should always upgrade to more expensive and better sounding ones. Sorry but do you know how much money you are loosing by buying those cheap IEMs. You can buy one top tier IEM instead of collecting the cheap ones. That's what I think.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Two things... 

#1 I enjoy being a resource to this thread. It's fun. I end up giving some away as gifts to people who love them and think they sound fantastic. I have several more coming in, then I'm taking a break because of #2. 

#2 If you have read the last couple pages you'll see I agree with you on this. I'm thinking about going TOTL with a custom iem.


----------



## Netforce

ozkan said:


> I really don't get why people spent so much money to those budget ultra low-fi IEMs unless they are collectors. If you already have a mid-fi IEM you shouldn't go back to a worser pair but should always upgrade to more expensive and better sounding ones. Sorry but do you know how much money you are loosing by buying those cheap IEMs. You can buy one top tier IEM instead of collecting the cheap ones. That's what I think.


 
 Some people are in it for the thrill of all the budget IEMs. I will admit that I am happy with my noble 4 but I enjoy also all these cheapo Chinese IEMs in the hopes some of them are real gems. The thrill of the chase man.


----------



## Ivabign

Got an interesting email today from Lendmeurears - there is a VSD3 now without detachable cables and a new IEM that looks interesting called the FLC-8
  
 Here's a pic
  

  
 lots of tuning options - anyone hear about these?


----------



## yalper

ozkan said:


> I really don't get why people spent so much money to those budget ultra low-fi IEMs unless they are collectors. If you already have a mid-fi IEM you shouldn't go back to a worser pair but should always upgrade to more expensive and better sounding ones. Sorry but do you know how much money you are loosing by buying those cheap IEMs. You can buy one top tier IEM instead of collecting the cheap ones. That's what I think.


 
 Are you considering your recent purchases; (such as modded and destroyed IM50 and Pistons, Unused Dac, SuperFi 5, RE0, some cables and DAP's to try and  than sold by half of its price) while giving him this bright idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pls no offense


----------



## Arty McGhee

ozkan said:


> I really don't get why people spent so much money to those budget ultra low-fi IEMs unless they are collectors. If you already have a mid-fi IEM you shouldn't go back to a worser pair but should always upgrade to more expensive and better sounding ones. Sorry but do you know how much money you are loosing by buying those cheap IEMs. You can buy one top tier IEM instead of collecting the cheap ones. That's what I think.


 
 um because its fun ...
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
...remember fun?


----------



## ozkan

arty mcghee said:


> um because its fun ...
> 
> ...remember fun?


 
  
 Are you having fun with me?  Just kidding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was having so much fun last year. I have some cash problems lately so I envy you guys.


----------



## ozkan

yalper said:


> Are you considering your recent purchases; (such as modded and destroyed IM50 and Pistons, Unused Dac, SuperFi 5, RE0, some cables and DAP's to try and  than sold by half of its price) while giving him this bright idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha ha you are very bad bro.


----------



## yalper

ozkan said:


> Haha ha you are very bad bro.


 
 I am


----------



## Ivabign

That's a lot of earbuds to keep you company - at least you won't feel isolated


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone ever audition these?
  
http://www.amazon.com/Symphonized-Premium-Genuine-Noise-isolating-Headphones/dp/B00C30HUQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416529427&sr=8-1&keywords=symphonized+headphones
  
 They are getting rave reviews on Amazon.


----------



## ozkan

ivabign said:


> That's a lot of earbuds to keep you company - at least you won't feel isolated


 
  
 I gave all of them to my friends and neighbours. Nothing left from those earbuds. Anyway my IM70 is on the way now. Should be here by next week and yesterday I sent IM50 to my friend. I hope he can fix it. He will give the good/bad news tomorrow.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

ivabign said:


> Got an interesting email today from Lendmeurears - there is a VSD3 now without detachable cables and a new IEM that looks interesting called the FLC-8
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> ...




Can they look any more like hearing aids? Hehe


----------



## ozkan

ivabign said:


> Got an interesting email today from Lendmeurears - there is a VSD3 now without detachable cables and a new IEM that looks interesting called the FLC-8
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> ...


 
 Quote from Joker: I have an FLC8 but I haven't had a chance to play around with it yet. Like you said, it's a time investment. I'll see if Tyll @ InnerFidelity can measure all the different combinations, lol.
  
 Maybe you can ask Joker.


----------



## leobigfield

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever audition these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Symphonized-Premium-Genuine-Noise-isolating-Headphones/dp/B00C30HUQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416529427&sr=8-1&keywords=symphonized+headphones
> 
> They are getting rave reviews on Amazon.


 
  
 JVC Clones?


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> I gave all of them to my friends and neighbours. Nothing left from those *earbuds*. Anyway my IM70 is on the way now. Should be here by next week and yesterday I sent IM50 to my friend. I hope he can fix it. He will give the good/bad news tomorrow.


 
  
 And speaking of earbuds, anybody tried Astrotec LYRA hybrids?  There is hardly any info beside an old thread with someone comparing these pricey hybrids to apple earpods lol!!!  Just curious how comfortable the fitment is.  Heard a rumor LYRA 6 will be available soon with a permanent earhook; might get a review sample...  Just not sure what to expect and how triple drive hybrid earbud will fit?!?


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> bhazard knows what it's like. I just picked up the JVC twin turbos (FXT200 and FX850), and I got both for LESS than a Dita or IE800 or JH whatever. I'm sure both will provide awesome sound through my sources, and if the itch for better comes along, I'm sure something at a fraction of the cost of the DITA will come along and wow us all. Look at the FIDUE a83.


 
  
 How about waiting when DITA going to cost a fraction of the price?  That is my plan lol!!!  Btw, after 20+ hrs of burn in, Answer sounds more reference/balanced now.  Bass settled down a bit, but you can fine-tune with a narrow bore tips to bring it back.  But I still can't get over the airiness and soundstage width/depth and 3D imaging/placement of the instruments.  Damn, how is it possible to squeeze this kind of a performance out of a single dynamic driver?!?  Will have to send these back in a few days, cursing the day I agreed to review these lol!!!  One thing I can say with certainty, going from IM03 w/silver plated cables (my current #1 fav) to DITA Answer which cost almost twice would not feel like a diminishing return, but rather like double the price for 2x better performance (and other factors like durability, fitment, and being able to use with any source without a need for an amp).


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> And speaking of earbuds, anybody tried Astrotec LYRA hybrids?  There is hardly any info beside an old thread with someone comparing these pricey hybrids to apple earpods lol!!!  Just curious how comfortable the fitment is.  Heard a rumor LYRA 6 will be available soon with a permanent earhook; might get a review sample...  Just not sure what to expect and how triple drive hybrid earbud will fit?!?


 
  
 I haven't tried Astrotec LYRA. Speaking of comfort from my experiences, even the smallest earbuds will create more discomfort each passing minute. They are no where as comfortable as IEMs. If I were you I would stay away from them. Just an advice.


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> I gave all of them to my friends and neighbours. Nothing left from those earbuds. Anyway my IM70 is on the way now.


 
 Nice. Looking forward to your impressions. You gonna take the filters off, lol?


----------



## ozkan

zapx629 said:


> Nice. Looking forward to your impressions. You gonna take the filters off, lol?


 
  
 Yes, that's most likely my plan after a few minutes listening time, lol.


----------



## RedJohn456

So I just had a chance to unbox my M2. Here are some glamour shots 
  

  


  

  

  
 Man this thing is the size of a credit card, very nice and compact. But dat 1980's cable doe, what the fudge SMSL?? Gotta bring the sexy back and get me a new cable nomsaying? 
  
 Good news, no problems so far and it was up and running after a few minutes installation. Even better news, everything sounds clearer, bass is tighter and hits harder and I can definitely hear an improvement in soundstage and clarity. Bad news - Now I know what a decent dac sounds like. Fellas, ignorance really is bliss! If this is what like 50 bucks gets me, I can't imagine what the more expensive ones are capable of! But I am actually really happy and really liking the sound out of this bad boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now to get the SMSL SD793II so I can use my VSD3 and Havi with my playstation 3. I would imagine the havi would be amazing for some call of duty


----------



## 1clearhead

leobigfield said:


> JVC Clones?


 
  
 +1 .....I thought the same thing!


----------



## cjs001

Okay, I'm on the verge of either getting an ATH IM70 or GR07 CE. While I really would like to and have the budget to get both as suggested by some, I really rather not since I'm a one IEM kind of person. Any suggestions?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> How about waiting when DITA going to cost a fraction of the price?  That is my plan lol!!!  Btw, after 20+ hrs of burn in, Answer sounds more reference/balanced now.  Bass settled down a bit, but you can fine-tune with a narrow bore tips to bring it back.  But I still can't get over the airiness and soundstage width/depth and 3D imaging/placement of the instruments.  Damn, how is it possible to squeeze this kind of a performance out of a single dynamic driver?!?  Will have to send these back in a few days, cursing the day I agreed to review these lol!!!  One thing I can say with certainty, going from IM03 w/silver plated cables (my current #1 fav) to DITA Answer which cost almost twice would not feel like a diminishing return, but rather like double the price for 2x better performance (and other factors like durability, fitment, and being able to use with any source without a need for an amp).


 

It's not a regular dynamic driver. It's a wide band driver. Same type of dynamic found in the IE800 and 3003. This is one of the main reasons all of these are so expensive. It's the ultra wide dynamic range of these drivers. When you couple that with expert tuning, you get the eargasms you are currently getting


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Okay, I'm on the verge of either getting an ATH IM70 or GR07 CE. While I really would like to and have the budget to get both as suggested by some, I really rather not since I'm a one IEM kind of person. Any suggestions?




Fit are really similar, but in a different way. Textures and performance are close, with less sibilance with the IM70. IM70 all they way, brotha! Do it, and like ozkan, no looking back!


----------



## Netforce

Had the Brainwavz AP001 for a few days and I really cannot like this thing at all. Annoying to use, always on bass boost, emi, loud popping sound when I first tried them with iems.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> It's not a regular dynamic driver. It's a wide band driver. Same type of dynamic found in the IE800 and 3003. This is one of the main reasons all of these are so expensive. It's the ultra wide dynamic range of these drivers. When you couple that with expert tuning, you get the eargasms you are currently getting


 
  
 Of course, I've been reading about these a lot, and as a matter of fact to distinguish it they don't even call it a driver but rather a "transducer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just a fancier name.  For sure, it's ultra wide bandwidth and also with a very fast resolution.


----------



## cjs001

Hm, IM70 does have lower than average impedance. Not that I'm all too bothered by it since I'm probably not going to amp them or anything but anyone experience problems when they do?


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> Hm, IM70 does have lower than average impedance. Not that I'm all too bothered by it since I'm probably not going to amp them or anything but anyone experience problems when they do?


 

 Niether one really gains any benefit from an amp. GR07 sounds about the same, and as you said, I wouldn't even bother with the IM70. They're about as sensitive as a teenage girl.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Of course, I've been reading about these a lot, and as a matter of fact to distinguish it they don't even call it a driver but rather a "transducer"    Just a fancier name.  For sure, it's ultra wide bandwidth and also with a very fast resolution.




I've never had the money to buy an ultra wide band dynamic, but certainly would love to try one eventually. Definitely envious of your loaner adventure. Gonna be hard giving those back lol what are you going back to regularly when you do? The FX850 will have to do as the closest thing for me.


----------



## cjs001

zapx629 said:


> Niether one really gains any benefit from an amp. GR07 sounds about the same, and as you said, I wouldn't even bother with the IM70. They're about as sensitive as a teenage girl.


 
 I see. I'll be using them on a portable setup anyway and an Amp to me is just to me extra footprint and weight.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> I've never had the money to buy an ultra wide band dynamic, but certainly would love to try one eventually. Definitely envious of your loaner adventure. Gonna be hard giving those back lol what are you going back to regularly when you do? The FX850 will have to do as the closest thing for me.


 
  
 Going back to my IM03 w/lunashops silver-plated cable.


----------



## nmatheis

ivabign said:


> Got an interesting email today from Lendmeurears - there is a VSD3 now without detachable cables and a new IEM that looks interesting called the FLC-8
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> ...


 

 Yup.  Saw those, too.  Look like a really clunky solution imho.  Do you think they look like something you'd actually but at that price point?


----------



## nmatheis

twister6 said:


> And speaking of earbuds, anybody tried Astrotec LYRA hybrids?  There is hardly any info beside an old thread with someone comparing these pricey hybrids to apple earpods lol!!!  Just curious how comfortable the fitment is.  Heard a rumor LYRA 6 will be available soon with a permanent earhook; might get a review sample...  Just not sure what to expect and how triple drive hybrid earbud will fit?!?


 
  
  


ozkan said:


> I haven't tried Astrotec LYRA. Speaking of comfort from my experiences, even the smallest earbuds will create more discomfort each passing minute. They are no where as comfortable as IEMs. If I were you I would stay away from them. Just an advice.


 

 Waiting for Dunu Alpha dual-hybrid earbuds to be released.  Earbuds are comfortable enough for me and have a completely different use case than IEM, so don't diss 'em, bro!


----------



## Ivabign

nmatheis said:


> Yup.  Saw those, too.  Look like a really clunky solution imho.  Do you think they look like something you'd actually but at that price point?


 

 Can't say I would - have to have an excel spreadsheet to keep track of specific tuning for types of music


----------



## nmatheis

They look like something your Clint Eastwood Joker avatar might be sporting, lol


----------



## cjs001

Anyone knows why the used is priced way higher than the new?


----------



## nmatheis

cjs001 said:


> Anyone knows why the used is priced way higher than the new?


 
  
 Because it's imported from Japan?
  
 Because it's awesome?
  
 Because they think someone might pay more?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> Anyone knows why the used is priced way higher than the new?


 
 Prices from third party sellers are set by themselves, so they could as as much as they want.


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Waiting for Dunu Alpha dual-hybrid earbuds to be released.  Earbuds are comfortable enough for me and have a completely different use case than IEM, so don't diss 'em, bro!


 
  
 But Dunu alpha is 2way hybrid, while LYRA is 3way hybrid (the same drivers as AX60).  For me a fitment and a tip rolling is a key to fine tuning a sound, while here you have all this technology sitting adjacent to your ear?!?  Have no idea what to expect.  Either way, will find out soon and let you guys know about it since LYRA 6 review sample is definitely on its way.


----------



## rontant

cjs001 said:


> Anyone knows why the *used* is priced way higher than the new?


 
  
 They are posted by those who live by the maxim "a fool is born every minute" or intended for people who truly believe that "ignorance is bliss".


----------



## Shawn71

nmatheis said:


> Yup.  Saw those, too.  Look like a really clunky solution imho.  Do you think they look like something you'd actually but at that price point?




Its in our Joker's list.....so might be gala xmas special review? :tongue_smile:


----------



## nmatheis

twister6 said:


> But Dunu alpha is 2way hybrid, while LYRA is 3way hybrid (the same drivers as AX60).  For me a fitment and a tip rolling is a key to fine tuning a sound, while here you have all this technology sitting adjacent to your ear?!?  Have no idea what to expect.  Either way, will find out soon and let you guys know about it since LYRA 6 review sample is definitely on its way.


 

 Is LYRA really triple hybrid?  I distinctly remember this being a point of contention, with @mochill pointing to references of it being single dynamic driver earbud, whereas Alpha is confirmed dual hybrid earbud.  All sites selling it only mention 15.3mm dynamic driver - no mention of BA drivers in the specs.
  
 Have you heard AX60, btw?


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Is LYRA really triple hybrid?  I distinctly remember this being a point of contention, with @mochill
> pointing to references of it being single dynamic driver earbud, whereas Alpha is confirmed dual hybrid earbud.  All sites selling it only mention 15.3mm dynamic driver - no mention of BA drivers in the specs.
> 
> Have you heard AX60, btw?




3way hybrid:

http://penonaudio.com/Astrotec-Lyra?search=Lyra

Never heard AX60, but it's almost 2x the price of Lyra. Tested ax-35 in the past, but didn't like it's veiled upper mids tuning.


----------



## cel4145

I just posted about this in the Introductions forum, but I thought I should consult you guys, too 

A relative wants to get my son some IEMs for Xmas--I already got the X3 for him, so would fun to have a new pair to go with it. ~$75 to $120 (no more). 

He's using the Soundmagic E10s right now (his 2nd pair). He's had Rokit R-50, but they didn't hold up too long. Neither did the JVC FTX90. He does like the sound signature of the E10s, but did appreciate the detail resolution and clarity of the R-50s, even though it was a bit bass weak to him. He kind of liked the Donscorpio Bass Colours, except for he had some fitment issues. He's into all kinds of rock (plays guitar) and EDM, so subbass is important to have. 

What about the Vsonic VSD1LE? Is that a good candidate?


----------



## nmatheis

twister6 said:


> 3way hybrid:
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Astrotec-Lyra?search=Lyra
> 
> Never heard AX60, but it's almost 2x the price of Lyra. Tested ax-35 in the past, but didn't like it's veiled upper mids tuning.


 

 I know it says triple hybrid in the description, but in the specs there's no mention of the two BA drivers that would actually make it a triple hybrid.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

That LYRA is NOT a triple hybrid. There is no BA driver is the diagram. There's no BA mentioned in the specs. It's just a 15mm dynamic driver. 

That's some straight up false advertising, and it's not cool at all.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> That LYRA is NOT a triple hybrid. There is no BA driver is the diagram. There's no BA mentioned in the specs. It's just a 15mm dynamic driver.
> 
> That's some straight up false advertising, and it's not cool at all.




YES.....thats correct,it has just a single 15.3 dynamic with 3D acoustic chamber(tube) but that doesnt contain a twfk dual BA......


----------



## Netforce

cel4145 said:


> I just posted about this in the Introductions forum, but I thought I should consult you guys, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Any particular reason you're leaning to the vsd1 over the vsd3? Never heard either so can't comment about their sound but from what I gathered the vsd3 were a upgrade in sq between it and the vsd1. Personally been loving my Vivo XE800 lately, same driver as the gr07 with tuning close to the vsd1.
 http://penonaudio.com/vivo-XE800
 Build quality gives some to be desired but sound is quite fantastic. Nice deep bass on the Vivo for sure.


----------



## 1clearhead

The IEM company *Feel Audio* is now selling there DIY versions of the AKG K3003 in "White" at taobao website.
  
 Take a look.....
  


  
 They look sweeeet in white.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For those who want to take a closer look.....
http://tw.taobao.com/item/40697576815.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z3p.7398038.w4023-3010075169.5.q2mpxp


----------



## Kamakahah

1clearhead really wish they hadn't put "AKG" on it. Not sure I would feel Okay purchasing it.


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> The IEM company *Feel Audio* is now selling there DIY versions of the AKG K3003 in "White" at taobao website.
> 
> Take a look.....
> 
> ...




how to buy these? Will alsi help others.... and not sure what they really mentioned about drivers as all are in chinese......the picture shows he BA's mouth inside the nozzle, nut sure tho whether its just a siren ir twfk.....


----------



## Pastapipo

cel4145 said:


> I just posted about this in the Introductions forum, but I thought I should consult you guys, too
> 
> A relative wants to get my son some IEMs for Xmas--I already got the X3 for him, so would fun to have a new pair to go with it. ~$75 to $120 (no more).
> 
> ...




No, I wouldn't go for the vsd1le. There are much better choices out there lately. 

How about the TTPOD T1E? Excellent for both edm due to the very capable bass and rock music due to the nice soundstage. 

An other choice might be the Moe SS01 although they might be somewhat bright. Nothing a EQ from the X3 can't fix though.


----------



## 1clearhead

shawn71 said:


> how to buy these? Will alsi help others....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got these in black, they are right up with my DGS100's. I had these for quite a while now from this company. They carry a 10mm dynamic and a single BA, each side.


----------



## Shawn71

netforce said:


> Any particular reason you're leaning to the vsd1 over the vsd3? Never heard either so can't comment about their sound but from what I gathered the vsd3 were a upgrade in sq between it and the vsd1. Personally been loving my Vivo XE800 lately, same driver as the gr07 with tuning close to the vsd1.
> http://penonaudio.com/vivo-XE800
> Build quality gives some to be desired but sound is quite fantastic. Nice deep bass on the Vivo for sure.




same driver as gr07 but tuned closed to vsd1......:rolleyes: but priced like gr07s....


----------



## uncola

aliexpress refunded my $3 KZ 1 meter headphone extension cord order because they said it was suspicious..
  
 maybe avoid this seller http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6286934394.html


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Those are not DIY. Those are counterfeit. Though I don't endorse counterfeit IEMs, some of those sure look pretty darned spectacular. The Shure 535? AKG 3003 white? $30-50 US? oh boy...


----------



## Netforce

shawn71 said:


> how to buy these? Will alsi help others....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.mistertao.com/
 Gotta get it forwarded if it is from taobao.
  


shawn71 said:


> same driver as gr07 but tuned closed to vsd1......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Heh, sound investment. Happy with them getting getting them forwarded from China with mistertao and costing all about $60 in all. Didn't like how it took well over a month.


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> Those are not DIY. Those are counterfeit. Though I don't endorse counterfeit IEMs, some of those sure look pretty darned spectacular. The Shure 535? AKG 3003 white? $30-50 US? oh boy...


 
  
 Don't forget other counterfeits like IE80, IE800 and others like the KZ brand adds to there line-up, once in a while.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> *Those are not DIY. Those are counterfeit*. Though I don't endorse counterfeit IEMs, some of those sure look pretty darned spectacular. The Shure 535? AKG 3003 white? $30-50 US? oh boy...


 
 How can you tell they're counterfeit? Do you have it and an original K3003? Clearly they used a different housing for their version. 
 Although on the other hand, to call it a K3003 does therefore make it a counterfeit, but the actual IEMs aren't, so say what you will.


----------



## Netforce

Making a variant like the ttpod is fine. Using brand images that shouldn't be using is not fine and shouldn't be talked about in the thread and this forum.


----------



## MuZo2

shawn71 said:


> how to buy these? Will alsi help others....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The black version had twfk with DD, not sure how they are tuned though.


----------



## MuZo2

houseofdoom said:


> Those are not DIY. Those are counterfeit. Though I don't endorse counterfeit IEMs


 
 Housing design and AKG name does make them counterfeit.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

muzo2 said:


> Housing design and AKG name does make them counterfeit.




+1


----------



## Shawn71

muzo2 said:


> The black version had twfk with DD, not sure how they are tuned though.




oh my......you mean dual dynamic with twfk? thats a quad hybrids.....my hands are itching. :tongue_smile:


----------



## 1clearhead

muzo2 said:


> Housing design and AKG name does make them counterfeit.


 
  
 +1 ....At least they're admitting that they are a do-it-yourself project by the Feel Audio company.
  
 But, boy do I love DIY's, is just more fun and saves you some change.


----------



## Shawn71

uncola said:


> aliexpress refunded my $3 KZ 1 meter headphone extension cord order because they said it was suspicious..
> 
> maybe avoid this seller http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6286934394.html




Interesting and thx for the warning.....


----------



## Netforce

uncola said:


> aliexpress refunded my $3 KZ 1 meter headphone extension cord order because they said it was suspicious..
> 
> maybe avoid this seller http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6286934394.html


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Phone-headset-extension-cord-ear-headphones-extension-cord-bass-headphone-extension-cord-music-headphone-extension-cable/1986722626.html
 Just get it from the official store, gotten a few from them now personally.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

JVC FX850 are blowing my mind out of the box. Soundstage better than B3, timbre that's so accurate that it reminds me of my old FXT90, and mids lusher, more transparent, and with better clarity and resolution than the GR07. This bass though? It's more articulate and faster and digs deeper without distortion or bleed than any dynamic I've ever owned. These are marvels of hi fi tuning. WHAT WILL THOSE 1100's sound like?!


----------



## Netforce

Man... HouseOfDoom don't do this to me... I've been holding myself back for months...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm not sure the FXT200 I ordered can match up to this amazing IEM. This could very well be the best $250-300 IEM on the planet?!?! 

Yeah it might be boastful, but for my ears I feel it's the truth. 

Still about a week and a half until those gorgeous FXT200 land in my mailbox. Too bad they aren't on Amazon. I would have loved to use Prime like I did these others.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> Man... HouseOfDoom don't do this to me... I've been holding myself back for months...




Take the plunge, brotha! I've been holding out for months, like you, while racking up double what these are worth on lesser. What tipped me is I noticed these remained in the top 1 or 2 on the best lists of some well regarded headfi'ers, regardless of the new toys that have come out recently. I finally decided to take the plunge, got it Amazon prime, and these are far and away the best headphones I've ever owned. The 3D imaging, beautifully rendered highs, perfectly executed bass, buttery smooth mids, and soundstage that beats the B3 are just sublime. I will be honest, the housing is a bit large. Kinda similar to the Fostex TE-05, but better fit and isolation. I have to go to bed, or I'd still be listening to these, they are that good, but they aren't sleeper IEMs. Changing to the 300h for that.


----------



## Netforce

houseofdoom said:


> Take the plunge, brotha! I've been holding out for months, like you, while racking up double what these are worth on lesser. What tipped me is I noticed these remained in the top 1 or 2 on the best lists of some well regarded headfi'ers, regardless of the new toys that have come out recently. I finally decided to take the plunge, got it Amazon prime, and these are far and away the best headphones I've ever owned. The 3D imaging, beautifully rendered highs, perfectly executed bass, buttery smooth mids, and soundstage that beats the B3 are just sublime. I will be honest, the housing is a bit large. Kinda similar to the Fostex TE-05, but better fit and isolation. I have to go to bed, or I'd still be listening to these, they are that good, but they aren't sleeper IEMs. Changing to the 300h for that.



Man took a look at their price and instantly reminded of a speeding ticket that is same amount that I just got. I'll have the fx850 on list of more things to get.


----------



## Exesteils

houseofdoom said:


> I'm not sure the FXT200 I ordered can match up to this amazing IEM. This could very well be the best $250-300 IEM on the planet?!?!
> 
> Yeah it might be boastful, but for my ears I feel it's the truth.
> 
> Still about a week and a half until those gorgeous FXT200 land in my mailbox. Too bad they aren't on Amazon. I would have loved to use Prime like I did these others.






Glad you're enjoying them Doom. These things are absolute beasts, aren't they? Big stage, big sound, big bass too, but it does it so well that it's hard to hate it. Welcome to the family


----------



## Kamakahah

netforce said:


> Man took a look at their price and instantly reminded of a speeding ticket that is same amount that I just got. I'll have the fx850 on list of more things to get.




Didn't think they were up your alley after you tried my pair. Maybe you should just borrow mine for a time. That way you'll know for sure. You'll either be able to pass it up with no regret, or your wallet will deepen its grudge against your ears.


----------



## airomjosh

RE300a are now only 69 yuan (11 USD) at hifiman taobao http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.91.KKyC46&id=40566866893&abbucket=6


----------



## rontant

shawn71 said:


> YES.....thats correct,it has just a single 15.3 dynamic with 3D acoustic chamber(tube) but that doesnt contain a twfk dual BA......





Same description at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Astrotec-LYRA-High-Fidelity-Triple-Driver-earphone/sim/B00KL3S8PK/2


----------



## cel4145

netforce said:


> Any particular reason you're leaning to the vsd1 over the vsd3? Never heard either so can't comment about their sound but from what I gathered the vsd3 were a upgrade in sq between it and the vsd1. Personally been loving my Vivo XE800 lately, same driver as the gr07 with tuning close to the vsd1.
> http://penonaudio.com/vivo-XE800
> Build quality gives some to be desired but sound is quite fantastic. Nice deep bass on the Vivo for sure.




No particular reason other than I haven't kept up with IEMs lately. I had read that the VSD1 limited edition was similar to the GR07, but just a bit cheaper.

Thanks. I'll look into the XE800.


----------



## cel4145

pastapipo said:


> No, I wouldn't go for the vsd1le. There are much better choices out there lately.
> 
> How about the TTPOD T1E? Excellent for both edm due to the very capable bass and rock music due to the nice soundstage.
> 
> An other choice might be the Moe SS01 although they might be somewhat bright. Nothing a EQ from the X3 can't fix though.




Thanks. I'll read up on those


----------



## Ira Delphic

My *Don Scorpio Dolphins* just arrived from Penon Audio. I listened to a few songs by Caribou, lots of bass and nice treble, mids are there but just a quick test. I needed some beater over ear for outdoors. So far they live up to the quality stated in the reviews!


----------



## nmatheis

HouseOfDoom: Looking forward to more impressions as you gain familiarity with your new JVCs. I'm pretty interested in...

1. How these keep up with fast kick drums like blastbeats

2. Whether sub-bass is good for electronic music with deep bass

3. How good of an all-rounder it is for when I'm listening to something more mainstream


----------



## Netforce

kamakahah said:


> Didn't think they were up your alley after you tried my pair. Maybe you should just borrow mine for a time. That way you'll know for sure. You'll either be able to pass it up with no regret, or your wallet will deepen its grudge against your ears.


 
 Yeah they were quite awesome last time I heard them just been so long that I don't remember how they sound lol. I'll probably aim for maybe after the holidays to get a pair then. A short loan would be awesome, yeah we can probably work something out.


----------



## leobigfield

netforce said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/
> Gotta get it forwarded if it is from taobao.
> 
> Heh, sound investment. Happy with them getting getting them forwarded from China with mistertao and costing all about $60 in all. Didn't like how it took well over a month.


 
 Searching from Mistertao i see vendors that sells them for $10 ando others that sells them for $100. Please could you tell me the store where you buy it from?  
  


nmatheis said:


> @HouseOfDoom: Looking forward to more impressions as you gain familiarity with your new JVCs. I'm pretty interested in...
> 
> 1. How these keep up with fast kick drums like blastbeats
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1
  
 Also,  @twister6 did you listen the FX850?


----------



## Netforce

leobigfield said:


> Searching from Mistertao i see vendors that sells them for $10 ando others that sells them for $100. Please could you tell me the store where you buy it from?
> 
> 
> +1
> ...


 
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39611403083
 The cheap xe800 are fake, the expensive ones are retail packaging, the $50 one I linked comes with no retail packaging just headphones, tips, case, and one of those weird fish cable wrap things. Using mistertao will end up being like another $10 in fees/shipping but well worth it. If my pair bites the dust I'd first try and fix it myself then if it doesn't work get it from penon for $100 as it will come lot faster and with a warranty lol.


----------



## twister6

leobigfield said:


> Searching from Mistertao i see vendors that sells them for $10 ando others that sells them for $100. Please could you tell me the store where you buy it from?
> 
> 
> +1
> ...


 
  
 Nope, but heard it's great.  At the same time, a noticed that a lot of people who used to praise them on Head-fi now sold them, which is kind of confusing...


----------



## leobigfield

twister6 said:


> Nope, but heard it's great.  At the same time, a noticed that a lot of people who used to praise them on Head-fi now sold them, which is kind of confusing...


 
 I asked because now you are listening to the Ditas so i was hoping some comparisons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the answer (to the thread, not the Dita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## Kamakahah

twister6 said:


> Nope, but heard it's great.  At the same time, a noticed that a lot of people who used to praise them on Head-fi now sold them, which is kind of confusing...




I don't think a lot of Head-fi members are looking to settle down. Many want to continue the journey and take an active part in new discoveries. When your dabbling in the $300+ range, it's prudent to recover some costs rather than build a collection. Well, unless you have a money tree.


----------



## twister6

leobigfield said:


> I asked because now you are listening to the Ditas so i was hoping some comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Either way, I have to send my DITA's back to Penon Audio, so if I'm going to get Woodies in a near future I won't be able to do side-by-side comparison.
  
 But, will leave you guys with a review I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dita-audio-the-answer/reviews/11993


----------



## Netforce

twister6 said:


> Either way, I have to send my DITA's back to Penon Audio, so if I'm going to get Woodies in a near future I won't be able to do side-by-side comparison.
> 
> But, will leave you guys with a review I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dita-audio-the-answer/reviews/11993


 
 Nice review, I'll read it when I get a change. The Dita always look stunning in photos.


----------



## leobigfield

twister6 said:


> Either way, I have to send my DITA's back to Penon Audio, so if I'm going to get Woodies in a near future I won't be able to do side-by-side comparison.
> 
> But, will leave you guys with a review I just posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dita-audio-the-answer/reviews/11993


 
  
 Very nice review!
  
 Oh God, i'm almost pulling the trigger!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Must resist! Must resist! Must Resist!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

This is an awesome day in my household! I've got the FX850 blowing my mind and ears, I got my ZA Doppios back and they sound as amazing as ever, and I got what appears to be this budget woodie wonder. It's from a very unknown company, but right now it's rivaling the Pistons, VSD3S, Ostry KC06, and KZEDSE in performance with a more balanced sound for a mere $6.00. I'm still burning them in,,so I'm not ready to jump the gun and release the name and pictures yet, but soon. These things are built beautifully and sturdy, with excellent braided cable (think Meelecronics M9 cable). Beautiful woodie timbre too. More to come real soon.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> This is an awesome day in my household! I've got the FX850 blowing my mind and ears, I got my ZA Doppios back and they sound as amazing as ever, and I got what appears to be this budget woodie wonder. It's from a very unknown company, but right now it's rivaling the Pistons, VSD3S, Ostry KC06, and KZEDSE in performance with a more balanced sound for a mere $6.00. I'm still burning them in,,so I'm not ready to jump the gun and release the name and pictures yet, but soon. These things are built beautifully and sturdy, with excellent braided cable (think Meelecronics M9 cable). Beautiful woodie timbre too. More to come real soon.


 
  
 You do realize you put these in your signature already?  Soundsoul S-018 woodies
  

  
  
http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black/dp/B009GISUL8/


----------



## alexander321

Hi,
 Does anyone have some info on these ones: "1More Classic" ?


http://www.1more.com/en/index.htm


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Twister...don't I look the fool lol I forgot I did. I'm an idiot lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Ok so yeah, the SoundSOUL woodies are crazy awesome for the price. What if Ostry KC06 walked into a room with a red dress on, and filled TTPOD T1e and VSD3S with tequila and whispers of the night of their lives..this is the crystal clear, wide soundstage, balanced sound of the S-018.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

and for those who will ask for a comparison between the FX850 and S-018, there isn't one. They both have wood housings and both are dynamic drivers. It ends there. The FX850 has a professional sense of width, depth, resolution free of even a nanogram of grain, with a full bodied and articulate bass that won't be found in any of these budget kings. The only thing I can say they are close in is treble extension. Both have exceptional extension, but esquisite timbre goes to the Fx850....but....

The S-018 has a well presented treble that extends well, has solid timbre, and is controlled. There is no part of the spectrum that the S-018 isn't controlled, smooth and present. Mids are not forward nor recessed. The bass is not boomy, nor does it bleed. It's controlled, has weight when called upon (hip hop and rap does lack that sub bass slam, but the mid bass lift still makes it a fun listen), and you'll notice even the bass is crystal clear and articulate, with a good degree of detail. Imaging and stage are decently solid and wide. Not B3 wide, but TTPOD wide. The clarity provides excellent details and above average instrument separation. Though it does lack some width and depth. It could be more 3D, but the presentation is more 2D in a GR07 way. Still...for $6.00?????? Prime???? 

These are the most underrated, understated, and overlooked woodie, budget IEM, balanced sig in HiFiLand. They muscle their way past the Tenore and 300h. Left in the dust. Not up to the B3, GR07 ect, but they are still I my ears, and will be my gym and mobile woodie.


----------



## Ivabign

houseofdoom said:


> and for those who will ask for a comparison between the FX850 and S-018, there isn't one. They both have wood housings and both are dynamic drivers. It ends there. The FX850 has a professional sense of width, depth, resolution free of even a nanogram of grain, with a full bodied and articulate bass that won't be found in any of these budget kings. The only thing I can say they are close in is treble extension. Both have exceptional extension, but esquisite timbre goes to the Fx850....but....
> 
> The S-018 has a well presented treble that extends well, has solid timbre, and is controlled. There is no part of the spectrum that the S-018 isn't controlled, smooth and present. Mids are not forward nor recessed. The bass is not boomy, nor does it bleed. It's controlled, has weight when called upon (hip hop and rap does lack that sub bass slam, but the mid bass lift still makes it a fun listen), and you'll notice even the bass is crystal clear and articulate, with a good degree of detail. Imaging and stage are decently solid and wide. Not B3 wide, but TTPOD wide. The clarity provides excellent details and above average instrument separation. Though it does lack some width and depth. It could be more 3D, but the presentation is more 2D in a GR07 way. Still...for $6.00?????? Prime????
> 
> These are the most underrated, understated, and overlooked woodie, budget IEM, balanced sig in HiFiLand. They muscle their way past the Tenore and 300h. Left in the dust. Not up to the B3, GR07 ect, but they are still I my ears, and will be my gym and mobile woodie.


 

 So these are Christmas presents? For about everyone I know?


----------



## Netforce

houseofdoom said:


> and for those who will ask for a comparison between the FX850 and S-018, there isn't one. They both have wood housings and both are dynamic drivers. It ends there. The FX850 has a professional sense of width, depth, resolution free of even a nanogram of grain, with a full bodied and articulate bass that won't be found in any of these budget kings. The only thing I can say they are close in is treble extension. Both have exceptional extension, but esquisite timbre goes to the Fx850....but....
> 
> The S-018 has a well presented treble that extends well, has solid timbre, and is controlled. There is no part of the spectrum that the S-018 isn't controlled, smooth and present. Mids are not forward nor recessed. The bass is not boomy, nor does it bleed. It's controlled, has weight when called upon (hip hop and rap does lack that sub bass slam, but the mid bass lift still makes it a fun listen), and you'll notice even the bass is crystal clear and articulate, with a good degree of detail. Imaging and stage are decently solid and wide. Not B3 wide, but TTPOD wide. The clarity provides excellent details and above average instrument separation. Though it does lack some width and depth. It could be more 3D, but the presentation is more 2D in a GR07 way. Still...for $6.00?????? Prime????
> 
> These are the most underrated, understated, and overlooked woodie, budget IEM, balanced sig in HiFiLand. They muscle their way past the Tenore and 300h. Left in the dust. Not up to the B3, GR07 ect, but they are still I my ears, and will be my gym and mobile woodie.


 
 Great to hear they are pretty nice and pretty cheap


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Yes they are. I'm getting about 5 for various family for Christmas. They'll think I spent a bill on them.


----------



## altrunox

Oh yeah, has been a while


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> Oh yeah, has been a while


 
  
 Look on a bright side, $6 hype will be more welcome than $650 one


----------



## ZapX629

Alright, I'm in, lol. Been too long since I bought a hyped up cheapo chinese IEM.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zapx629 said:


> Alright, I'm in, lol. Been too long since I bought a hyped up cheapo chinese IEM.




To quote DsNuts

"I don't think you'll be disappointed."


----------



## ZapX629

Welp, they'll be here Sunday. And if they suck? Well they were 6 bucks with free Sunday delivery.


----------



## cjs001

Redefining entry level?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zapx629 said:


> Welp, they'll be here Sunday. And if they suck? Well they were 6 bucks with free Sunday delivery.




They don't suck for $6 or $60. They hold their own with the VSD3S, and schiit on my 300h.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Redefining entry level?




+1...maybe? I like that too..entry level, but refined.


----------



## Dsnuts

houseofdoom said:


> To quote DsNuts
> 
> "I don't think you'll be disappointed."


 
  
 Hey my quotes are trademarked.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I kid. Glad to see folks discovering great cheapos. Keep on with the discoveries.


----------



## twister6

You guys were right, Lyra/Lyra6 is a single dd: http://astrotec.cn/product.asp?id=24&Ca=5#

I guess penonaudio page description was incorrect, taken from ax60.


----------



## nmatheis

There seems to be a campaign of false advertisement with the Lyra. Every place I've seen them sold says 3-way hybrid in the description but only has a single dynamic driver in the specs. Just plain weird!


----------



## Exesteils

Only Hybrid Earbuds I know of are the Dunu Alpha1.


----------



## cjs001

Forget hybrid let alone 3 way. Not sure I've ever seen Balanced Armature Earbuds! Simply because the configuration of the design alone will make it a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just take a look at the Alphas. I'm sure the engineers and designers needed to rethink their approach a fair bit. The design looked a bit like a compromise to me but I've never heard them so maybe they sound great 
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/740305/the-world-s-first-hybrid-earbud-the-grand-launch-dunu-alpha-1


----------



## nmatheis

Yup. Waiting and waiting and waiting for Dunu to give the US market some love with the Alpha


----------



## sujitsky

ok...so just bit on the SoundSoul Woodie S-018 .... 6$!!!! unbelievable!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

sujitsky said:


> ok...so just bit on the [COLOR=6A6A6A]SoundSoul Woodie S-018 .... 6$!!!! unbelievable![/COLOR]



~~cheers~~


----------



## Hisoundfi

I have a pretty good feeling I will be spending a fair amount of money at Penonaudio at the end of December. 

Just a hunch


----------



## Charliemotta

Why is that?  
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Charlie   ♫


 

 Where the heck have you been dude?


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I have a pretty good feeling I will be spending a fair amount of money at Penonaudio at the end of December.
> 
> Just a hunch


 
  
 Oh boy, I have a feeling I know where this one is going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and hope I'm not the cause of this...


----------



## mochill

Twister is the cause


----------



## Charliemotta

Coma I guess...can't remember.. The last KZ I bought was a DM3.
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> I have a pretty good feeling I will be spending a fair amount of money at Penonaudio at the end of December.
> 
> Just a hunch


 
  
 ANSWER us, what are you going to buy?


----------



## nmatheis

twister6: I think my $ might be better spend on a pair of customs at this point, but just for fun how do ANSWER sound with music with a lot of sub bass or with quite fast bass like death metal kick drums going superfast?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

altrunox said:


> ANSWER us, what are you going to buy?


 
 A "fair amount of money," huh? It's most likely the DITA Answer.
 Case closed. Pack it up, people -- nothing to see here.


----------



## Hisoundfi

LOL 

You will have to stay tuned... 

Muahahaha


----------



## altrunox

thatbeatsguy said:


> A "fair amount of money," huh? It's most likely the DITA Answer.
> Case closed. Pack it up, people -- nothing to see here.


 
 You didn`t get it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*ANSWER* us, what are you going to buy?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

altrunox said:


> You didn`t get it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 OHHHHHH
  
 LOL. Totally didn't notice that.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> LOL
> 
> You will have to stay tuned...
> 
> *Muahahaha*


 
  
 You know it will be hard to hype anything above $50 in this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will wait for your revelation buddy, don't know what it is but I'm sure it will be good!
  
 Btw, just got RE300h.  Right out of the mail box, sitting outside in a freezing 33degF with a wind chill bringing it down another 15-20 degrees, BUT I got these tiny buggers in my ears and they are keeping me "warm" with their nice smooth sound signature   Of course will have to burn them in, but so far I can hear a great low end extension down to a rumbling sub-bass, a rather polite mid-bass (not as fast/aggressive), very tiny bleed into lower mids and absolutely NO bloat, nice smooth upper mids with a lot of clarity.  Mids are a bit forward, not too bright which takes away some details, but still amazing clarity.  Treble is not as extended, a bit rolled of, but goes really good complimenting clarity of upper mids.  Soundstage is fantastic in both both width and depth, not Havi's level but a tiny bit below it.  Fit is very good.  Using UE900 eartips for a more balanced sound.  For under $50 (Amazon US price) or even cheaper from HiFiMAN taobao shop, these are a great value!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Mr Trev

Jeez, those Soundsoul must be really good....price jumped to $12.99


----------



## Hisoundfi

AuGlamour-AG-R1 sounds fricken amazing, period. 

So far... 

Beautiful mids, and pretty balanced. Nice transparency. Seriously, might be the best sounding mids I've ever heard right out of the box. 

Enough bass to be present but not overwhelming. Just the right amount to satisfy anyone's preference (except bassheads). 

Treble along the lines of the penon iem. 

The midrange is the bomb. No BS

Ed Sheeran song "one" sounded awesome and lifelike. It literally gave me goosebumps. Anyone who listens to a lot of gears knows what I'm saying. These are special. They smash the hz sounds ep001.

They best my im50 for midrange quality. That's saying a lot. 

These are a must have... So far

I'm going to run some stuff through these to find faults. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The SoundSOUL woodie with Sennheiser tips. EQ with slight bass boost, and no other changes. WOW! Side by side, they hammer the Pistons with more natural timbre, extension not as artificial, no recessed mids, or bloaty bass. This and just as capable performance for pennies on the dollar. 

btw these have a very fast and linear bass, with excellent resolve for death metal/black metal/thrash. Instrument separation also above average for fast metal.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mr trev said:


> Jeez, those Soundsoul must be really good....price jumped to $12.99




+1


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> AuGlamour-AG-R1 sounds fricken amazing, period.
> 
> So far...
> 
> ...




Better mids than IM50? I think I just sawozkan running for AuGlamour at full speed


----------



## Hisoundfi

Imagine a slightly more colored kc06 with slightly more forward mids.


----------



## Hisoundfi

nmatheis said:


> Better mids than IM50? I think I just sawozkan running for AuGlamour at full speed


LMAO


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> AuGlamour-AG-R1 sounds fricken amazing, period.
> 
> So far...
> 
> ...


 
  
 are they better than the KZ ED3 and EDSE? How good are they compared to vsd3? Looking forward to your impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


houseofdoom said:


> The SoundSOUL woodie with Sennheiser tips. EQ with slight bass boost, and no other changes. WOW! Side by side, they hammer the Pistons with more natural timbre, extension not as artificial, no recessed mids, or bloaty bass. This and just as capable performance for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> btw these have a very fast and linear bass, with excellent resolve for death metal/black metal/thrash. Instrument separation also above average for fast metal.


 
  
 They won't ship to Canada   Any other places to snag them?


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> The SoundSOUL woodie with Sennheiser tips. EQ with slight bass boost, and no other changes. WOW! Side by side, they hammer the Pistons with more natural timbre, extension not as artificial, no recessed mids, or bloaty bass. This and just as capable performance for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> btw these have a very fast and linear bass, with excellent resolve for death metal/black metal/thrash. Instrument separation also above average for fast metal.


 
 I guess they made Pistons Obsolete


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> I guess they made Pistons Obsolete




People will still buy the Pistons because of the BOOM BOOM BASS and machined aluminum housing.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Here's some specs on the SoundSOUL S-018 Woodie...


Feature of Soundsoul(tm) S-018 Wood Hifi Inear Earphone (black)
10 mm full range titanium micro drivers specially tuned for wood resonance
Revolutionary fusion of all-natural ebony wood (color may vary from image) and pure aluminum enclosure for unparalleled audio fidelity
Housed in premium ebony wood reclaimed from luxury furniture manufacturers
Magnet type NdFeB
Manufacturer Warranty:SoundSOUL


----------



## HouseOfDoom

http://m.globalsources.com/gsol/I/Wired-earphone/p/sm/1105445038.htm


http://www.easynextidea.info/product/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00DDUWRH8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1416691263&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40

^^^ Canada. 

Hope that helps?


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> ...
> 
> Btw, just got RE300h.  Right out of the mail box, sitting outside in a freezing 33degF with a wind chill bringing it down another 15-20 degrees, BUT I got these tiny buggers in my ears and they are keeping me "warm" with their nice smooth sound signature   Of course will have to burn them in, but so far I can hear a great low end extension down to a rumbling sub-bass, a rather polite mid-bass (not as fast/aggressive), very tiny bleed into lower mids and absolutely NO bloat, nice smooth upper mids with a lot of clarity.  Mids are a bit forward, not too bright which takes away some details, but still amazing clarity.  Treble is not as extended, a bit rolled of, but goes really good complimenting clarity of upper mids.  Soundstage is fantastic in both both width and depth, not Havi's level but a tiny bit below it.  Fit is very good.  Using UE900 eartips for a more balanced sound.  For under $50 (Amazon US price) or even cheaper from HiFiMAN taobao shop, these are a great value!!!


 
  
 OK, an update after 5+ hrs of burn in.  The sound is L-shaped, definitely skewed more toward bass/lower mids, still clear but a bit thick and warm/smooth.  Borderline bloated, but tolerable.  Very comfy "tiny" fitment, good isolation, above average soundstage width/depth.   If this how audiophile "h" version sounds, I would probably stay away from i/a version and it's bass bloat, but "h" is rather good if you are not craving a bright sound.


----------



## bhazard

Lendmeurears generously sent me a pair of HZSound HZ-EP001 to review, and I'm in the burn-in/listening process now.
  
Liking what I'm hearing so far. Using the Pistons as a $25 benchmark, these are a bit better right out of the box. Mids are more forward. Tips can be used to modify the bass. Double Flange is my current favorite. They come with a double flange and foams (which means HZSound knows what works and what we want in tip selection)
  
LMUE may also be sending me the new SYUN IEMs to review. The ME-1 looks promising.
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun/


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> You know it will be hard to hype anything above $50 in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Anything above $50 that deserves hype will absolutely catch on. Even though we lean toward more budget/value oriented items, things like that DITA review absolutely belongs here.
  
 It's our wallets that hurt some hypes, not desires


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> OK, an update after 5+ hrs of burn in.  The sound is L-shaped, definitely skewed more toward bass/lower mids, still clear but a bit thick and warm/smooth.  Borderline bloated, but tolerable.  Very comfy "tiny" fitment, good isolation, above average soundstage width/depth.   If this how audiophile "h" version sounds, I would probably stay away from i/a version and it's bass bloat, but "h" is rather good if you are not craving a bright sound.


 
  
 Hey @twister6  I think you should rest your ears for maybe 2 days to forget Dita Answer's sound then listen to RE300h and review. You need to forget that sound lol.


----------



## mocklee

Hey guys, 
  
 I've currently got a pair of TTPOD-T1Es, which sound pretty great but.. 
  
 They're picking up a lot of background noise and hiss out of my source. (Samsung Galaxy Note 3) The noise is brought out probably by the various audio mods on my phone. Other than the hiss, they make the sound too good to give up 
  
 The hiss is probably because of the low impedance of the T1-E, at only 12 ohms. My previous set, the American-made Steelseries Flux In-Ear, had a more acceptable amount of hiss with an impedance of 16 ohms. 
  
 I've looked at the Ostrys so far, but I'm wondering if there are any other pairs anyone could recommend me w/ an impedance of about ~20 ohms


----------



## bhazard

mocklee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've currently got a pair of TTPOD-T1Es, which sound pretty great but..
> 
> ...


 
 You can use an adapter to modify impedance. A store like the one below can make it any ohm level you want.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689


----------



## Hisoundfi

Anyone who ordered the AuGlamour-AG-R1, you are in for a treat


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> Anyone who ordered the AuGlamour-AG-R1, you are in for a treat


 

 Care to elaborate more than your previous post?  Any comparisons with your current favs?


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Anyone who ordered the AuGlamour-AG-R1, you are in for a treat


 
  
 Thanks for a heads up!


----------



## Hisoundfi

slowpickr said:


> Care to elaborate more than your previous post?  Any comparisons with your current favs?


 
 Well, I was going to elaborate on the AG-1, and it was sounding very very good, but then I noticed a difference in seals on each ear and bass impact on each side. I ran test sweeps and found out that I had rattling in the right ear bud at frequencies from 10-40hz. I have to set up a return. What a bummer!


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> You can use an adapter to modify impedance. A store like the one below can make it any ohm level you want.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689


 
  
 also this one works good (75ohm or 150ohm): http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Inpedance-Plug


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Anything above $50 that deserves hype will absolutely catch on. Even though we lean toward more budget/value oriented items, things like that *DITA review absolutely belongs here*.
> 
> It's our wallets that hurt some hypes, not desires


 
  
 Relative to the main purpose of this thread where we help others to discover "giant killers" and other great values (price/performance ratio), the $650 DITA could/will fit really well in this category.  But unfortunately their price tag will turn this more into an amusement for a lot of people who are looking for cool bargains and can't afford it.  
  
 Listening to The Answer really put a dent in my mind, and now I'm feeling like all of my IEMs are not worthy...


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Hey @twister6  I think you should rest your ears for maybe 2 days to forget Dita Answer's sound then listen to RE300h and review. You need to forget that sound lol.


 
  
 Hey, I liked that pic of a kid with headphones   It had its shock value, but I guess you changed it to a more neutral avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regarding RE300h, not sure it will change my mind.  Will give it more listening after taking a few hour break.  Don't have time for a few day break


----------



## bhazard

Funny how its only been two weeks, but the other HZsound EP-001 impressions and reviews were posted nearly 50+ pages ago. We move quick 
  
 I really like these. The packaging, tips, case are all very well done. The mids are both forward (vocals) and somewhat recessed (some instrument frequencies). Treble is smooth as also noted. I can't really call it a V sig, as treble isn't enhanced.  The silicone tips bring up the bass but mess with the soundstage. Double flange lowers bass but fixes the soundstage, while the foam kill treble (like usual with most foam tips).
  
 For $25, these are perfectly priced as a value performer. They are a bit clearer up high over the Tennmak Dulcimer which I've liked recently, but the Dulcimer has the heavier, more fun bass.


----------



## bhazard

http://www.iwalkthailand.com/iwalk_amour.php
  
 Iwalk Amour HDA001
  
 Apparently, these are flat tuned asian iems have been around for possibly a year.... and Staples sells them for $22! They are cheaper here than they are on Aliexpress.
  
 http://www.staples.com/iWALK-HDA001-Amour-Earphones-With-Microphone/product_SS3651992


----------



## rontant

bhazard said:


> http://www.iwalkthailand.com/iwalk_amour.php
> 
> Iwalk Amour HDA001
> 
> ...


 
 It's a Korean brand launched in January 2013. Kinda dated I think.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/iWALK-Amour-Headset-remote-tangle/dp/B00BP43NVS/ref=sr_1_2?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1416723064&sr=1-2&keywords=iwalk+hda
 http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/22345120246.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.GmqSPB&id=22345120246&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=4


----------



## starcraft2

gyx11 said:


> For the record, I think they're both superb IEMs, with different sound signatures. The IM02 is relatively more analytical, while the VC1000 is more musical.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the VC1000 as the IM02 is a bit too harsh and cold sounding to me. It is also slightly cheaper.


 
 I was woundering to get the im02 but that description is exactly what I don´t look for. Lack of musicality.
  
 Any other option to consider in the double BA categorie?


----------



## twister6

starcraft2 said:


> I was woundering to get the im02 but that description is exactly what I don´t look for. Lack of musicality.
> 
> Any other option to consider in the double BA categorie?


 
  
 Zero Audio Doppios


----------



## nmatheis

starcraft2 said:


> I was woundering to get the im02 but that description is exactly what I don´t look for. Lack of musicality.
> 
> Any other option to consider in the double BA categorie?




I forget, why are you so interested in double BA? If you enjoy musicality but enjoy BA mids and treble, I'd suggest looking at a double or triple hybrid - something with at least one dynamic driver.


----------



## starcraft2

nmatheis said:


> starcraft2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was woundering to get the im02 but that description is exactly what I don´t look for. Lack of musicality.
> ...


 
  
 I don´t have any pair of BA. After this, maybe a hybrid.


----------



## nmatheis

I've only heard Fisher Audio DBA02, and while I liked it at first it's totally blown away by newer IEM I've purchased. I just can't imagine going back to something so analytical and non-musical at this point. However, I haven't heard other double BAs and some people really like analytical. 

Zero Audio Doppio is probably the best suggestion I've heard so far for a musical double BA based on what I've read around headfi. However, people have had such bad luck with Zero Audio Tenore quality control that I'm reluctant to suggest them based on that. Just scan through the Tenore thread for the many different issues peole have had with them.


----------



## ZapX629

Just got my Soundsoul S-018. They sound pretty good for 6 bucks. Better than the SHE3580 but not as good as the Quadbeats or Pistons. They're a decent bargain at 6-15 bucks, but nothing that's going to blow most people away I think. I have a serious problem getting a good seal no matter which tips I use, but they do sound nice for 6 bucks.


----------



## Charliemotta

Was going to buy them for 6, but now they are 13 so I will wait for opinions.


----------



## ZapX629

You know what, I take that back. Found some tips that work and they're definitely on the same level as the QB and Piston (at least the piston from memory. I'm A/Bing with the SHE3580 and LG Quadbeat right now. Mids and highs are very nice on these for a cheap phone. I've heard $50 dollar headphones that don't sound this nice. There's a lot more tinniness and harshness with the stock tips and others I was trying but with the right tips these are very good. I do agree they can do with a little more fullness and boosted bass, but I'd gladly drop $20 on these with proper tips. These could be going for $30-40 and I don't think anyone would think that was unreasonable.
  
 Not trying to be a hype master here, there is some artificialness and peaky spots, and they lack that refinement that lets them compete with the top budget options, but with proper tips they're an excellent buy at sub $20. Again, this isn't some "giant killer" or any such thing, just a great bargain for people who like a more mid and treble forward sound under 20 bucks. Color me impressed.


----------



## ZapX629

charliemotta said:


> Was going to buy them for 6, but now they are 13 so I will wait for opinions.


 

 Don't sweat it. These are a great deal at $13 too. Very clear and detailed for the price. These could cost $40 and I don't think a lot of people would think they got ripped off.


----------



## ozkan

zapx629 said:


> You know what, I take that back. Found some tips that work and they're definitely on the same level as the QB and Piston (at least the piston from memory. I'm A/Bing with the SHE3580 and LG Quadbeat right now. Mids and highs are very nice on these for a cheap phone. I've heard $50 dollar headphones that don't sound this nice. There's a lot more tinniness and harshness with the stock tips and others I was trying but with the right tips these are very good. I do agree they can do with a little more fullness and boosted bass, but I'd gladly drop $20 on these with proper tips. These could be going for $30-40 and I don't think anyone would think that was unreasonable.
> 
> Not trying to be a hype master here, there is some artificialness and peaky spots, and they lack that refinement that lets them compete with the top budget options, but with proper tips they're an excellent buy at sub $20. Again, this isn't some "giant killer" or any such thing, just a great bargain for people who like a more mid and treble forward sound under 20 bucks. Color me impressed.


 
  
*ZapX629*, May I ask what is your favorite IEM so far? If you have some double flange Hifiman tips you can try them on Soundsoul S-018. They are my preferred tips on Super Fi5 and gives better isolation and fit than my other tips.


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> OK, an update after 5+ hrs of burn in.  The sound is L-shaped, definitely skewed more toward bass/lower mids, still clear but a bit thick and warm/smooth.  Borderline bloated, but tolerable.  Very comfy "tiny" fitment, good isolation, above average soundstage width/depth.   If this how audiophile "h" version sounds, I would probably stay away from i/a version and it's bass bloat, but "h" is rather good if you are not craving a bright sound.


 
  
 Did you hear any significant changes in bass region with more burn-in? I wonder if they are they still L-shaped.


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> *ZapX629*, May I ask what is your favorite IEM so far? If you have some double flange Hifiman tips you can try them on Soundsoul S-018. They are my preferred tips on Super Fi5 and gives better isolation and fit than my other tips.


 

 I'd probably say the IM70 and GR07BE/CE are my favorites. Those are the ones I could always go to over anything else.
  
 I'm using the stock biflanges (look like Senn biflanges) on the S-018 and they're working pretty well so far. These IEMs are hard to get a good seal with but that may just be poor isolation. They feel somewhat like the Ostrys in that regard. I really can't believe how impressive these are for under $20 with proper tip fitment and a little brain in. Makes me wonder just how much more there is out there in this market. That's why we have this thread, I guess.


----------



## Ruben123

Another cheap woodie at $4 is the awei Q9, i compared them to some earphones in my own thread:http://www.head-fi.org/t/740677/awei-q9-wood-monoprice-rival-reviewed-and-compared#post_11038471
Great full sounding IEM with a peak at 125hz. Lowering the peak makes it great at $4. Seem to be the "enhanced bass " monoprices some looked for.


----------



## Inszy

For me, only decent and cheap woodies are Takstar Hi1200.
Awei Q9? Blah...


----------



## ozkan

Has anyone tried Symphonized NRG yet? They get some rave reviews on amazon.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C30HUQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2X0F4F8T5BV34


----------



## Ruben123

inszy said:


> For me, only decent and cheap woodies are Takstar Hi1200.
> Awei Q9? Blah...




Almost 8x more expensive, i think that theyre really good for the price asked.


----------



## slowpickr

ozkan said:


> Has anyone tried Symphonized NRG yet? They get some rave reviews on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C30HUQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2X0F4F8T5BV34


 

 Ha, ha I asked the same question a day or two ago.  I don't think anyone has yet.  I think Hisoundfi should be the guy to be the guinea pig.


----------



## slowpickr

As I'm typing this I'm listening to Camouflage on my new Fiio X1 with my Ostry KC06As and Fiio E11k amp.  I do believe this is my favorite combo of anything I have right now.  Simply amazing.  The Ostry's really don't need amping, but I do believe it helps a little.


----------



## mocklee

Would either the KC06/KC06A Ostrys be a worthy upgrade from the T1-E? Or are they all too similar?


----------



## spurxiii

mocklee said:


> Would either the KC06/KC06A Ostrys be a worthy upgrade from the T1-E? Or are they all too similar?


 
 IMO not really an upgrade. Its better in some things and worse in others


----------



## ZapX629

mocklee said:


> Would either the KC06/KC06A Ostrys be a worthy upgrade from the T1-E? Or are they all too similar?


 

 I'd say IM70 or GR07BE would be better than the KC06. Haven't heard the T1-E yet, but those would be better upgrades.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zapx629 said:


> Just got my Soundsoul S-018. They sound pretty good for 6 bucks. Better than the SHE3580 but not as good as the Quadbeats or Pistons. They're a decent bargain at 6-15 bucks, but nothing that's going to blow most people away I think. I have a serious problem getting a good seal no matter which tips I use, but they do sound nice for 6 bucks.




In glad you edited your impressions, because after significant burn in, and these are titanium micro drivers, so they need burn in time, these are far superior to the Pistons and KZED. You can't compare a recessed mids v-shaped IEM with a much clearer, linear IEM with better timbre and articulation. These definitely punch higher than even a $12 price tag, and crush both my 300h and my VSD3S. Yes there's slight peaks every so often, but hardly any sibilance at all, and for titanium driver (I've had several, and they were all sibilant), you can't ask for more? They are on par with the Tenore, but better treble.


----------



## cjs001

Hm... I wonder if we'll ever see a dual phase/symphonic dynamic driver and BA hybrids...


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Did you hear any significant changes in bass region with more burn-in? I wonder if they are they still L-shaped.


 
  
 Yep, still L-shaped but it's the best "L-shaped" I heard in a long time   They are definitely tuned for a modern "beats" crowd with more extension at the bottom and more roll off at the top, but what amazes me how well mids are sitting in the middle of that.  It's warm with a nice body, courtesy of thicker lower mids (and a bit of spillage from mid-bass), but it still comes out clean and clear.  Those who like their sound bright and detailed, Re300h will not be your cup of team.  But if you want a warm smooth sound with a good separation/layering and nice smooth bass (more sub-bass than mid-bass) - these are great.  Another thing I absolutely love about them is the staging, quite amazing for such a tiny little guys without any pinhole air port to control the sound.  These tuned wide for sure.  Also, among best passive sound isolation I have experienced, like earplugs (again, no air port for sound leakage).  They are so small, literally disappear in your ears.
  

  
 and here is how it looks next to RE400, so you can get a good idea how tiny they are:


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> Yep, still L-shaped but it's the best "L-shaped" I heard in a long time   They are definitely tuned for a modern "beats" crowd with more extension at the bottom and more roll off at the top, but what amazes me how well mids are sitting in the middle of that. * It's warm with a nice body, courtesy of thicker lower mids (and a bit of spillage from mid-bass), but it still comes out clean and clear.*  *Those who like their sound bright and detailed, Re300h will not be your cup of tea.*


 
  
 No, I won't say again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you twister6. This will be definitely my next purchase.


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> Those who like their sound bright and detailed, Re300h will not be your cup of team.  But if you want a warm smooth sound with a good separation/layering and nice smooth bass (more sub-bass than mid-bass) - these are great.


 
  
 Oh, they should be a nice opposite to my VSD3S, fitting seens to be excellent, and lightweight.
 Plus, can be used with the cable over the ear, it`s a "I`m going to buy it!"
 They just need to appear on Aliexpress...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

altrunox said:


> Oh, they should be a nice opposite to my VSD3S, fitting seens to be excellent, and lightweight.
> Plus, can be used with the cable over the ear, it`s a "I`m going to buy it!"
> They just need to appear on Aliexpress...




They are very much the opposite of the VSD3S. They VSonic are bright and sibilant. 300h is smooth, warm, with no sibilance at all.


----------



## ZapX629

houseofdoom said:


> In glad you edited your impressions, because after significant burn in, and these are titanium micro drivers, so they need burn in time, these are far superior to the Pistons and KZED. You can't compare a recessed mids v-shaped IEM with a much clearer, linear IEM with better timbre and articulation. These definitely punch higher than even a $12 price tag, and crush both my 300h and my VSD3S. Yes there's slight peaks every so often, but hardly any sibilance at all, and for titanium driver (I've had several, and they were all sibilant), you can't ask for more? They are on par with the Tenore, but better treble.


 

 Well, no driver material is gonna convince me that burn in makes an appreciable difference, but these are really great. I wouldn't say they crush the VSD3S either. I'd say they keep up with it well though. It's definitely a steal at the price and a few price brackets above it.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zapx629 said:


> Well, no driver material is gonna convince me that burn in makes an appreciable difference, but these are really great. I wouldn't say they crush the VSD3S either. I'd say they keep up with it well though. It's definitely a steal at the price and a few price brackets above it.




See that's where it's ok to hear things differently.  For me since they have better micro detail, and wayyyy less sibilance, without the overbearing bass, they crush the VSD3S. Those small details, especially the sibilance, makes them a far better deal and IEM. Now next to my FX850, they sound like $50 IEMS, as they lack the refinement, bass quantity and articulation, and the grain in the mids, evident in the S-018, are completely void and smooth on the FX850. Though I will confess, I'm not that thrilled with how prominent the bass is on the FX850. There's no bleed at all, not a hint, but it's definitely a basshead IEM. I'd go as far as call it the TOTL basshead IEM. I guess over time I've come to enjoy a more linear approach. Still...these things take hip hop, rock, and pop to new levels of clarity and refinement.


----------



## ZapX629

houseofdoom said:


> See that's where it's ok to hear things differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I think the common thread to see here is that they're clear, detailed, and awesome value.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, I think the common thread to see here is that they're clear, detailed, and awesome value.




+1


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> See that's where it's ok to hear things differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Even with spiral dot tips?  Can you use a wider bore tips to open up highs?


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> No, I won't say again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


altrunox said:


> Oh, they should be a nice opposite to my VSD3S, fitting seens to be excellent, and lightweight.
> Plus, can be used with the cable over the ear, it`s a "I`m going to buy it!"
> They just need to appear on Aliexpress...


 
  
 These are more enjoyable when you don't compare them to other brighter IEMs   And btw, these are not bloated like DGS100.  I actually had a little listening session today and really enjoyed it!  To be honest, I probably enjoy fitment and noise isolation even more than actual ss.  Works great wire up and down, though with wire down strain relief from the shell sticks out a little bit while with wire up over the ear these earplugs disappear.
  
 Also as I mentioned before, if these have "audiophile" quality tuning I would probably stay away from a/i versions since lower quality cable and narrower bandwidth going to increase bass bloat and reduce upper range clarity.
  
 Regarding deals, I thought Hifiman taobao store had them priced ridiculously low?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Even with spiral dot tips?  Can you use a wider bore tips to open up highs?




Spiral dots come with it. Highs are already open and sparkly. Well extended. Bass is BIG and prominent. It just doesn't work for me with fast metal. The bass. Everything else is beautiful, and really so is the bass. It's just thoomb thoomb. Dannybai in the discovery thread mentioned the Fx650 as being warmer, less bass, with slightly less extended highs, but still sounding awesome, and THAT is my preferred sound signature!! Plus a smaller fit! These 850 are massive bolts, man. Now I'm kicking myself for not getting the FX650 from the start?! So I'm packing the 850's, and getting the 650's.  HOOWAH!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> These are more enjoyable when you don't compare them to other brighter IEMs   And btw, these are not bloated like DGS100.  I actually had a little listening session today and really enjoyed it!  To be honest, I probably enjoy fitment and noise isolation even more than actual ss.  Works great wire up and down, though with wire down strain relief from the shell sticks out a little bit while with wire up over the ear these earplugs disappear.
> 
> Also as I mentioned before, if these have "audiophile" quality tuning I would probably stay away from a/i versions since lower quality cable and narrower bandwidth going to increase bass bloat and reduce upper range clarity.
> 
> Regarding deals, I thought Hifiman taobao store had them priced ridiculously low?




You hit it right on the head. The 300i is a bass bloaty, blurry highs mess. The 300h is IMHO only on the cusp of "audiophile". Even the S-018 are a better sounding value. Plus the glue on my left strain relief is coming off, causing separation, so build quality is now suspect for me. It's decent though for a beater pair for the gym or running.


----------



## sujitsky

houseofdoom said:


> ~~cheers~~


 
  
 super-fast delivery to boot!
  
 were supposed to arrive by Tuesday but here I am listening to them on a Sunday evening


----------



## HouseOfDoom

sujitsky said:


> super-fast delivery to boot!
> 
> were supposed to arrive by Tuesday but here I am listening to them on a Sunday evening




I just took the Sony hybrids off, and put the JVC spiral dots on. Sacrifices some bass presence for a more open and airy soundstage. Still deciding which I prefer? What a gem for $6-12.


----------



## fnkcow

hisoundfi said:


> Here's a good topic of conversation...
> 
> What's the longest you guys have had to wait for audio gear to be shipped to you from China?
> 
> What company was it?


 
 ShenZhenAudio using ePacket. 5 weeks and counting. 
 Supposed to arrive within 7 days, bought it almost a whole month before 11/11 too.


----------



## Inszy

ruben123 said:


> Almost 8x more expensive, i think that theyre really good for the price asked.


 
 I see no point in hurting your ears, just because something is cheap.


----------



## Ruben123

Well the thread starter actually liked them too which was the final stimulus for me to buy them (after having tried some other nice Aweis)
As I quote:


AWEI  en.awei.hk
IEM: s vi-90 (very good sound for the price), Q35 (big bass yet clear), Q9 (wood! very good neutral sound with deep bass extension),
ES800m (clear, big controlled bass, love them. $7 gems: (http://www.head-fi.org/t/630536/small-comparison-of-awei-es800m-best-bang-for-buck)
ES710i (there's a pattern here. another winner)).


----------



## Ruben123

So.. Soundsoul S-018> or = VSD3S

VSD3S>ttpod

Soundsoul >ttpod???


----------



## Dinerenblanc

ruben123 said:


> So.. Soundsoul S-018> or = VSD3S
> 
> VSD3S>ttpod
> 
> Soundsoul >ttpod???




I personally prefer the VSD3S over the TTPOD, but there are much better headphones to be had under $100.


----------



## twister6

ruben123 said:


> So.. Soundsoul S-018> or = VSD3S
> 
> VSD3S>ttpod
> 
> Soundsoul >ttpod???


 
  
 Though I don't have Soundsoul, just think about its pre-hype price of $5.99 (seller picked up quickly on popularity once people started to buy it and doubled the price to $13), and consider that its actual cost is probably around $3.  So if you put this price in perspective and scale everything according to price/performance ratio, sounds to me like "giant slayers" not just "giant killers".  Can't comment about sound quality, though I have a bit of a doubt it will kill VSD3/3S.


----------



## Ruben123

... But not <$50, or are there? (Yes vsd3s are $60)

Edit, this was a reply at the $100 earphones


And yeah youre right, they might be nog that good . however monoprices are cheap too


----------



## HouseOfDoom

TTPOD t1e = SoundSOUL S-018 > VSD3S > HIFiMan 300h...IMHO 

The T1e and 018 have very similar sound signatures, with one being a finicky fit dual dynamic, and one being a single titanium micro driver woodie. 3D imaging goes to T1e, but bass quality and timbre go to 018. 018 has less sibilance than the bio-cell driver T1e.


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> TTPOD t1e = SoundSOUL S-018 > VSD3S > HIFiMan 300h...IMHO


  
 Just curious where would you place RE400 then?


----------



## Ruben123

And when you look at details (in classical music) and sq overall (Which is best for classical) -that is neutral sound?
And the KZ hype (KZ DT3)?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The 400 in technical terms is better or equal to the T1e, but the crappy build quality and lack of bass (EQ is a must), then I personally slip them before the VSD3S and after the S-018!and T1e.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ruben123 said:


> And when you look at details (in classical music) and sq overall (Which is best for classical) -that is neutral sound?
> And the KZ hype (KZ DT3)?




RE-400 and RE-300h are both really good for classical because of the neutral sound. The Havi B3 even better (with an amp).


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> The 400 in technical terms is better or equal to the T1e, but the crappy build quality and lack of bass (EQ is a must), then I personally slip them before the VSD3S and after the S-018!and T1e.


 
  
 I am alarmed at the rate you fall out of love from RE300h.


----------



## ZapX629

twister6 said:


> Though I don't have Soundsoul, just think about its pre-hype price of $5.99 (seller picked up quickly on popularity once people started to buy it and doubled the price to $13), and consider that its actual cost is probably around $3.  So if you put this price in perspective and scale everything according to price/performance ratio, sounds to me like "giant slayers" not just "giant killers".  Can't comment about sound quality, though I have a bit of a doubt it will kill VSD3/3S.


 

 I wouldn't even call it a giant killer. I wouldn't say it's better than VSD3S either. I would say it's a great value for under $20 and sounds better than several 40 and 50 dollar earphones.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> The 400 in technical terms is better or equal to the T1e, but the crappy build quality and lack of bass (EQ is a must), then I personally slip them before the VSD3S and after the S-018!and T1e.




oh boy,which part of 400's build not good?shell's strain relief or 3.5mm jack side or the cable thru-out?....


----------



## twister6

zapx629 said:


> I wouldn't even call it a giant killer. I wouldn't say it's better than VSD3S either. I would say it's a great value for under $20 and sounds better than several 40 and 50 dollar earphones.


 
  
 I'm just giving benefit of a doubt based on HoD hype   Obviously can't comment about sound quality.  So if that is factored into "giant killer" definition, probably a "great value" is a better way to put it


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> RE-400 and RE-300h are both really good for classical because of the neutral sound. The Havi B3 even better (with an amp).




How does KZs (any model) compare to the SS-018?.....


----------



## ozkan

I noticed all these loves to new toys like Re300h or Vsd3s fade out very fast. I don't know what to belive honestly.

My love to IM50 never changed but grew more every day from the first day I've listened to them until they broke by my fault.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ozkan said:


> I noticed all these loves to new toys like Re300h or Vsd3s fade out very fast. I don't know what to belive honestly.


there will never be a general consensus because everyone has different taste, sources, and buying experiences with the same product. 

You sir, would love the AuGlamour-AG-R1 I'm guessing. Beautifully tuned midrange. Needless to say, there are others on head fi who would probably have issues with the tuning. 

For example, out of the box the AuGlamour-AG-R1 was amazeballs, but one of the sides had some distortion from 10-40 HZ at louder volumes. If I go on and on about how the build quality is schiit, it will deter people from purchasing them. 

The zero audio Carbo tenore caught fire earlier this year, but now people avoid it because many reported issues regarding tuning differentials, durability issues, and channel imbalances. I bought 3 pair thinking I would hold on to them because of their legendary status. I'm still using my first pair and have not had any issues with them. 

The re 400 was the same way regarding build and durability. 

Stuff doesn't stay relevant because we like something, hype it up, then a few people report problems and the next thing you know everyone is avoiding them. 

It's the name of the game. It's why many people don't buy stuff when it first comes out also. They let the general consensus form and purchase based on the sustainability of the hype surrounding a product.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I fall out of love with 300h due to build issues. If it isn't built to last, you lose my love real fast.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Listening to the S-018 as I type, no amp, through my rockboxed Sansa Fuze. Bass on 6 and treble on 5. EQ on bass, and I'm getting a sound that's rivaling most of my IEM's. Yeah, I'm saying it. It's right up there with the GR07BE. Bass is similar in quantity and quality, highs are better extended too. Mids still go to GR07BE due to the lushness and layering, but S-018 has a wider soundstage, and though there is slight grain, there just isn't the sibilance I get from my GR07BE, so yeah folks, this ain't hype. This is straight up A/B listening. 

Carry on gentlemen!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> Listening to the S-018 as I type, no amp, through my rockboxed Sansa Fuze. *Bass on 6 and treble on 5. EQ on bass, and I'm getting a sound that's rivaling most of my IEM's. *Yeah, I'm saying it. It's right up there with the GR07BE. Bass is similar in quantity and quality, highs are better extended too. Mids still go to GR07BE due to the lushness and layering, but S-018 has a wider soundstage, and though there is slight grain, there just isn't the sibilance I get from my GR07BE, so yeah folks, this ain't hype. This is straight up A/B listening.
> 
> Carry on gentlemen!


 
 Emphasis on the word "EQ." Compare them *without* EQ this time, and let me know what you think. Because I'm thinking of taking the plunge, but I'm not really convinced if you rave about it *with EQ*.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Listening to the S-018 as I type, no amp, through my rockboxed Sansa Fuze. Bass on 6 and treble on 5. EQ on bass, and I'm getting a sound that's rivaling most of my IEM's. Yeah, I'm saying it. It's right up there with the GR07BE. Bass is similar in quantity and quality, highs are better extended too. Mids still go to GR07BE due to the lushness and layering, but S-018 has a wider soundstage, and though there is slight grain, there just isn't the sibilance I get from my GR07BE, so yeah folks, this ain't hype. This is straight up A/B listening.
> 
> Carry on gentlemen!




so overall its a $120 savings,hmm......:rolleyes:


----------



## ZapX629

thatbeatsguy said:


> Emphasis on the word "EQ." Compare them *without* EQ this time, and let me know what you think. Because I'm thinking of taking the plunge, but I'm not really convinced if you rave about it *with EQ*.


 

 Don't let the hype fool you. They're still a really great bargain under $20. They're worth a review for sure. I don't think they beat the current crop of $50 IEMs or anything, just a nice IEM at a really great price. They actually kind of make me think of the FXT90's overall sound profile, just less refined.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> Emphasis on the word "EQ." Compare them *without* EQ this time, and let me know what you think. Because I'm thinking of taking the plunge, but I'm not really convinced if you rave about it *with EQ*.




Really itching but I have neither Fuze nor BE atm...... but not a bad idea and nothing much to lose for the price combined.......btw,do you have fuze?


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> there will never be a general consensus because everyone has different taste, sources, and buying experiences with the same product.


 
 Well, there are exceptions, e.g. TTPOD T1E, Havi B3, Mi Piston caught fire and the flame is still going strong until now, aren't they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


> You sir, would love the AuGlamour-AG-R1 I'm guessing. Beautifully tuned midrange. Needless to say, there are others on head fi who would probably have issues with the tuning.
> 
> For example, out of the box the AuGlamour-AG-R1 was amazeballs, but one of the sides had some distortion from 10-40 HZ at louder volumes. If I go on and on about how the build quality is schiit, it will deter people from purchasing them.


 
 I got  five incoming iems and Auglamour is one of them but sadly it's gonna be another 49 days for me to be home to unbox them.  I hope you get your replacement by then.  Btw, how does Auglamour compare with HZSound EP001?


----------



## Shawn71

zapx629 said:


> Don't let the hype fool you. They're still a really great bargain under $20. They're worth a review for sure. I don't think they beat the current crop of $50 IEMs or anything, just a nice IEM at a really great price. They actually kind of make me think of the FXT90's overall sound profile, just less refined.




Whats your take against gr07s?.......and vsd1 & 3 line-ups.......


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant Where are you at dude? You aren't in Iraq fighting for isis are you? 

Jk, kind of, not really

Isis sucks

"carry on gentlemen!" lmao

But for real, that quote is getting to me lol 

HouseOfDoom you don't have to burn us with your discoveries broseph, we want to find good gears for cheap just like you friend


----------



## Hisoundfi

From what I've heard so far, my defective AuGlamour-AG-R1 sounded better than my HZ EP 001. They are both good but my opinion is that the better buy would be the ag-r1


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> @rontant Where are you at dude? You aren't in Iraq fighting for isis are you?
> 
> Jk, kind of, not really
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love booze too much and have star and stripes plastered all over me. I listen to Rosemary Clooney, Sinatra and John Pizzarelli too. So you know which side I am with.


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> I love booze too much and have star and stripes plastered all over me so you know which side I am with.


You like cats too? Dude you rock!


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> You like cats too? Dude you rock!


 
 Sure we did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## mocklee

Does anyone know how the Sony XBA-H1 fares against any of the IEMs in this thread? They're $150 on Amazon, but a seller is selling some as open box returns on eBay for $50..

Just curious since someone on The Wirecutter decided to call them the best IEMs under $200: http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-200-in-ear-headphones/


----------



## Dinerenblanc

mocklee said:


> Does anyone know how the Sony XBA-H1 fares against any of the IEMs in this thread? They're $150 on Amazon, but a seller is selling some as open box returns on eBay for $50..
> 
> Just curious since someone on The Wirecutter decided to call them the best IEMs under $200: http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-200-in-ear-headphones/


 
 I wouldn't trust wirecutter. Their initial selection isn't the best. Many of their recommendations I disagree with as well. With that said, that's an extremely good price for what were $150 earphones. I would pick them up just to test them out.


----------



## ZapX629

shawn71 said:


> Whats your take against gr07s?.......and vsd1 & 3 line-ups.......


 

 I think all 3 are technically better for various reasons. It's closest to the VSD1, but lacks a little bit of the refinement as I said before. Treble can be harsh and overall the IEM can sound tinny and artificial. It still has a great airy feel and nice clarity and detail in the mids and highs. My VSD1 broke so I can't do a 1-1 comparison, but I'd probably put them a little behind it. I'd probably rank them above things like the Brainwavz M4 and such though. If you look at my profile, I'd probably put them on the tier of the M4 and Nuforce. For me, I even like them better than the S1, because it was too bassy for me, but I think it lags a bit behind in technical ability. Those complaints aside, this is a $13 product compared to some that cost $60.


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> I fall out of love with 300h due to build issues. If it isn't built to last, you lose my love real fast.


 
  
 What is the built issue you are having? RE0 is also said to have some built issues that I've never experienced.


----------



## ZapX629

dinerenblanc said:


> I wouldn't trust wirecutter. Their initial selection isn't the best. Many of their recommendations I disagree with as well. With that said, that's an extremely good price for what were $150 earphones. I would pick them up just to test them out.


 

 +1. Their logic is specious at best and they dismiss things anything that doesn't have a mic and then call a micless headphone the best. 
  
"RHA MA 450i- Super noisy cord, and lackluster reviews on Apple site.
  
SoundMAGIC E30- $38 no mic, too expensive.
  
Soundsoul S-018 – Too much for no mic. (LOL)
  
Fischer Audio DBA-02 – lackluster reviews. (what?)"
  
Having said that, I have heard good things about the XBA H series, so don't let that dissuade you. Just look at several other reviews and comparisons before you take the Wirecutter's word for it.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

zapx629 said:


> +1. Their logic is specious at best and they dismiss things anything that doesn't have a mic and then call a micless headphone the best.
> 
> "RHA MA 450i- Super noisy cord, and lackluster reviews on Apple site.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Even with the poorly thought-out reviews, you have to admit their T10i impression is a hilarious read.
  
_"As Phit put it, “Putting on the RHA was like having Iron Man land in your front yard… and then he takes off the helmet and it’s Rick Moranis.” If only RHA’s sound were on par with their genius design, they’d have taken this category by storm."_
  
 Lachlan has a good review up for the XBA H1 if the OP is interested.


----------



## mocklee

dinerenblanc said:


> Even with the poorly thought-out reviews, you have to admit their T10i impression is a hilarious read.
> 
> _"As Phit put it, “Putting on the RHA was like having Iron Man land in your front yard… and then he takes off the helmet and it’s Rick Moranis.” If only RHA’s sound were on par with their genius design, they’d have taken this category by storm."_
> 
> Lachlan has a good review up for the XBA H1 if the OP is interested.




 Yea.. after looking at some reviews and at Wirecutter's reasoning, I've come to the conclusion that there are probably better IEMs to spend time and money on 
  
 I'm looking at the renowned Havi's as a minor upgrade from my T1-E. I don't have an amp for my source, a Galaxy Note 3, but I sorta have something else.. It's a sound mod called Viper4Android, and if you don't already know, it's got a ton of stuff to alter the sound coming out of a phone. One of its features lets me ramp up the gain.. I can't calculate the exact db it's increasing by, but it's enough to make the lowest volume setting sound like ~75% of the full volume on my T1-E. There is a noticeable increase in the amount of background hiss, but I'm not sure if even having an amp would remove the hiss anyways. Would this be enough to justify buying the Havi's?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

mocklee said:


> Yea.. after looking at some reviews and at Wirecutter's reasoning, I've come to the conclusion that there are probably better IEMs to spend time and money on
> 
> I'm looking at the renowned Havi's as a minor upgrade from my T1-E. I don't have an amp for my source, a Galaxy Note 3, but I sorta have something else.. It's a sound mod called Viper4Android, and if you don't already know, it's got a ton of stuff to alter the sound coming out of a phone. One of its features lets me ramp up the gain.. I can't calculate the exact db it's increasing by, but it's enough to make the lowest volume setting sound like ~75% of the full volume. There is a noticeable increase in the amount of background hiss, but I'm not sure if even having an amp would remove the hiss anyways. Would this be enough to justify buying the Havi's?


 
 I wouldn't get the Havis at this time. Their price will probably plummet once the B6 releases. Even if it doesn't, it's slew of reported technical woes makes them a risky purchase. You're better off spending another $20 and getting the ATH-IM70.


----------



## ozkan

mocklee said:


> Yea.. after looking at some reviews and at Wirecutter's reasoning, I've come to the conclusion that there are probably better IEMs to spend time and money on
> 
> I'm looking at the renowned Havi's as a minor upgrade from my T1-E. I don't have an amp for my source, a Galaxy Note 3, but I sorta have something else.. It's a sound mod called Viper4Android, and if you don't already know, it's got a ton of stuff to alter the sound coming out of a phone. One of its features lets me ramp up the gain.. I can't calculate the exact db it's increasing by, but it's enough to make the lowest volume setting sound like ~75% of the full volume on my T1-E. There is a noticeable increase in the amount of background hiss, but I'm not sure if even having an amp would remove the hiss anyways. Would this be enough to justify buying the Havi's?




I'll probably get my IM70 tomorrow or the other day. If you have time I can compare my friend's Havi to IM70.


----------



## mocklee

ozkan said:


> I'll probably get my IM70 tomorrow or the other day. If you have time I can compare my friend's Havi to IM70.


 
  
  


dinerenblanc said:


> I wouldn't get the Havis at this time. Their price will probably plummet once the B6 releases. Even if it doesn't, it's slew of reported technical woes makes them a risky purchase. You're better off spending another $20 and getting the ATH-IM70.


 
 The IM70 does look pretty good, but is wearing them cable-down a possibility?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

mocklee said:


> The IM70 does look pretty good, but is wearing them cable-down a possibility?


 
 Nope. As you up the tier of headphones and more and more of them will be over-ear anyway, better to just start getting used to em. They're actually quite comfortable. Took me all but 5 minutes to get the technique down pat.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://penonaudio.com/DUNU-Alpha-1

Interesting...


----------



## twister6

dinerenblanc said:


> Nope. As you up the tier of headphones and more and more of them will be over-ear anyway, better to just start getting used to em. They're actually quite comfortable. Took me all but 5 minutes to get the technique down pat.


 
  
 And if you get lunashops silver-plated replacement cable (either audio only or with in-line controls), you don't even have to worry about memory wire, and as a bonus you get sound improvement and even an additional functionality.
  
 My reviews of these cables: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55179453&postcount=9 and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54336482&postcount=2


----------



## nmatheis

hisoundfi said:


> http://penonaudio.com/DUNU-Alpha-1
> 
> Interesting...




FINALLY!!! Here's to hoping they'll have them on Black Friday special


----------



## bhazard

I've never owned an AKG headphone before, and now Massdrop has a custom edition 7XX available for $199.
  
 Anyone try the previous 701's? Massdrop's tuned version is supposedly different. Yes, Massdrop is allowed to be mentioned in this case.
  
 Should I bite? Can these be made into a balanced set? I'm looking for a balanced headphone to go with my GPX for under $350.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> I've never owned an AKG headphone before, and now Massdrop has a custom edition 7XX available for $199.
> 
> Anyone try the previous 701's? Massdrop's tuned version is supposedly different. Yes, Massdrop is allowed to be mentioned in this case.
> 
> Should I bite? Can these be made into a balanced set? I'm looking for a balanced headphone to go with my GPX for under $350.


 
  
 Apparently they are similar to the K702 Anniversary Editions. I think that they will be pretty balanced. With some, but not a lot, of bass. Possibly not the best for electronic music with electronic bass (which I listen to a lot). That's the only thing holding me back. But still tempted. Massdrop massdrop massdrop massdrop... ahh, feels good to be able to type that lol!
  
 Edit: here's an interesting review of the K702 AE's (fixed the link):
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-46HOcA1L0w


----------



## leobigfield

waynes world said:


> Apparently they are similar to the K702 Anniversary Editions. I think that they will be pretty balanced. With some, but not a lot, of bass. Possibly not the best for electronic music with electronic bass (which I listen to a lot). That's the only thing holding me back. But still tempted. Massdrop massdrop massdrop massdrop... ahh, feels good to be able to type that lol!
> 
> Edit: here's an interesting review of the K702 AE's (fixed the link):
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-46HOcA1L0w


 
  
 Massdrop states that:
  
 "*Using the same dynamic driver technology as the K702 65th Anniversary Edition,* the open back headphones have been tweaked to deliver an extended frequency response and a wide, locationally specific* soundstage that puts you closer to the source than most cans*. *The highs were boosted* by an innovative flat-wire voice coil, *the mids were brought up* to better balance the range, *and the lows were jacked up by 3 dB* for fully immersive sound imaging."
  
 Seems like a "in-your-face" K702 AE.


----------



## Ap616

mocklee said:


> Yea.. after looking at some reviews and at Wirecutter's reasoning, I've come to the conclusion that there are probably better IEMs to spend time and money on
> 
> I'm looking at the renowned Havi's as a minor upgrade from my T1-E. I don't have an amp for my source, a Galaxy Note 3, but I sorta have something else.. It's a sound mod called Viper4Android, and if you don't already know, it's got a ton of stuff to alter the sound coming out of a phone. One of its features lets me ramp up the gain.. I can't calculate the exact db it's increasing by, but it's enough to make the lowest volume setting sound like ~75% of the full volume on my T1-E. There is a noticeable increase in the amount of background hiss, but I'm not sure if even having an amp would remove the hiss anyways. Would this be enough to justify buying the Havi's?




I wouldn't get the Havi like Dinerenblanc said. They might be bass-light for you I think. I don't like them near as much as the TTPOD plus you almost have to wear them cable up unlike T1-E. And then you NEED an amp imho(Topping NX1 is cheap and good), there is tip rolling struggles, and possible comfort issues(for me). So B3+NX1=~$100 You could probably buy another earphone to replace the T1-E if you are getting hiss... 

Or you could just buy something like the FiiO X1 if you have an extra micro sd on hand and keep enjoying your T1-E if you do like it's SQ and fit. That's what I'd recommend man. I just got my X1 not too long ago, and it's great. Shouldn't be any hiss either.
 Cheers!


----------



## yalper

ap616 said:


> I wouldn't get the Havi like Dinerenblanc said. They might be bass-light for you I think. I don't like them near as much as the TTPOD plus you almost have to wear them cable up unlike T1-E. And then you NEED an amp imho(Topping NX1 is cheap and good), there is tip rolling struggles, and possible comfort issues(for me). So B3+NX1=~$100 You could probably buy another earphone to replace the T1-E if you are getting hiss...
> 
> Or you could just buy something like the FiiO X1 if you have an extra micro sd on hand and keep enjoying your T1-E if you do like it's SQ and fit. That's what I'd recommend man. I just got my X1 not too long ago, and it's great. Shouldn't be any hiss either.
> 
> ...


 
 If you try listening Havis with sony tips, its bass level becomes almost bone shaking, if someone else told me that so, I was going to say impossible.. it changes a lot by tip rolling


----------



## Ap616

yalper said:


> If you try listening Havis with sony tips, its bass level becomes almost bone shaking, if someone else told me that so, I was going to say impossible.. it changes a lot by tip rolling



I agree it changes a lot by tip rolling(that's why I mentioned it), but the hybrids don't give me anyway near impactful bass levels. Not even wide bores or ones similar to other Sony tips that increase sub-bass on other iems(that said I don't have MH1 tips if that's what you mean) 
Nothing does, except maybe a big bass boost from and amp might. Plus they hurt my ears after a little bit/while. But to each his own!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The Sony hybrids lift the bass and reduce the treble. They also shrink the soundstage, but tend to focus details. Wide bores usually level off the bass, increase treble extension, and give the widest soundstage presentation, but can also increase any distortion inherent. The JVC spiral dots most definitely behave this way, though for BA drivers, the spiral dots will give a slight lift and controlled focus to bottom end. Better than the Sony hybrids.


----------



## Ap616

houseofdoom said:


> The Sony hybrids lift the bass and reduce the treble. They also shrink the soundstage, but tend to focus details. Wide bores usually level off the bass, increase treble extension, and give the widest soundstage presentation, but can also increase any distortion inherent. The JVC spiral dots most definitely behave this way, though for BA drivers, the spiral dots will give a slight lift and controlled focus to bottom end. Better than the Sony hybrids.




Not wide bores for T1-E or JVC HA-FXD80  They increase sub-bass & bass in general and a little treble & perceived soundstage like you said. But that is personal opinion and experience. I do like most wide bore tips better than narrow such as Sony hybrid.

For me, narrow bores like Sony hybrids shrink treble, but only increase mid-bass a bit.

Also, a little lesser known one is the longer the stem the bigger the soundstage, and narrows usually follow this trend not wide-bore.


----------



## ozkan

ap616 said:


> Not wide bores for T1-E or JVC HA-FXD80
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 In my experiences with tips, wide bored ones give wider soundstage than narrow ones. Soundstage is also dependent to narrow/deep insertion.


----------



## ozkan

yalper said:


> If you try listening Havis with sony tips, its bass level becomes almost bone shaking, if someone else told me that so, I was going to say impossible.. it changes a lot by tip rolling


 
  
 I agree with yalper. Havi with the right choice of tips is not bass-light even when compared to IM50. Actually they are the most tip dependent IEMs I've ever seen.


----------



## Ap616

ozkan said:


> In my experiences with tips, wide bored ones give wider soundstage than narrow ones. Soundstage is also dependent to narrow/deep insertion.




On the last part, I was saying that the longer the stem, or fit length as you put it, usually increases the soundstage. So yes.
I was just noting that long stem tips are usually narrow borrow. Wide bore, though I agree they increase soundstage width, are usually shorter in length.


----------



## ozkan

ap616 said:


> On the last part, I was saying that the longer the stem, or fit length as you put it, usually increases the soundstage. So yes.
> I was just noting that long stem tips are usually narrow borrow. Wide bore, though I agree they increase soundstage width, are usually shorter in length.


 
  
 Yeah sorry, we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## bhazard

So yep, I'll be an AKG 7XX owner, and I'll mod it to be balanced.
  
 I can't think of any other headphone that can be made balanced at that level of quality for the price.


----------



## twister6

My RE300h review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifiman-re300h-earphone-audiophile-earbud/reviews/12018


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> My RE300h review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifiman-re300h-earphone-audiophile-earbud/reviews/12018


 
  
 Great review twister6. Is it a mesh type filter? They look different than the RE400 filters. Did you try to put on RE400 filters btw?


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Great review twister6. Is it a mesh type filter? They look different than the RE400 filters. Did you try to put on RE400 filters btw?


 
  
 No, I didn't try RE400 filter, but it's the same size.  Yep, this is a mesh filter to keep dust/earwax and maybe some sound fine-tuning, though not sure about the later one.  When you look inside, there is no foam or any other kind of filter inside of the nozzle; under the right angle and with enough light you can actually see all the way down to a driver.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

ozkan said:


> Great review twister6. Is it a mesh type filter? They look different than the RE400 filters. Did you try to put on RE400 filters btw?


 
 Is it me or is the filter punctured?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

shawn71 said:


> Really itching but I have neither Fuze nor BE atm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't have a Fuze, and I don't plan to have a Fuze. Again, I'm all about the sound without EQ -- I'm rather averse to EQ software. #3fiddly5mi


----------



## twister6

dinerenblanc said:


> Is it me or is the filter punctured?




Too much tip rolling  Probably pushed it in...


----------



## Dinerenblanc

twister6 said:


> Too much tip rolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I never quite understood the idea of tip rolling. I'm guessing its something that's commonly done with budget headphones?


----------



## ozkan

dinerenblanc said:


> I never quite understood the idea of tip rolling. I'm guessing its something that's commonly done with budget headphones?


 
  
 Definitely no. It is just for finding the perfect fit and isolation to fully enjoy your IEMs. Some of the Fidue A83 owners have reported that they are having fit issues but they are priced to $325. IM50/70 also needs tip rolling since the stock tips aren't so good.


----------



## twister6

dinerenblanc said:


> I never quite understood the idea of tip rolling. I'm guessing its something that's commonly done with budget headphones?




Depends where you draw a budget line. I did plenty of tip rolling with $650 DITA before and after burn in, but perhaps it's not the case with your $1k SE846


----------



## Dinerenblanc

twister6 said:


> Depends where you draw a budget line. I did plenty of tip rolling with $650 DITA before and after burn in, but perhaps it's not the case with your $1k SE846


 
 Don't think I can tip roll a steel nozzle anyway. lol


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dinerenblanc said:


> Don't think I can tip roll a steel nozzle anyway. lol


 
 Tip rolling can be done with any IEM, really (even your SE846). Just take out the tips, and put on new ones. Simple as that. Most do it for better fit/seal/comfort, but the sound also changes depending on the eartips you use, i.e. wide bore vs. narrow bore and silicone vs. foam eartips.


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> IM50/70 also needs tip rolling since the stock tips aren't so good.


 
 The stock tips are, however, just great on the CKR9.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

zapx629 said:


> The stock tips are, however, just great on the CKR9.


 
 Oh ZapX629, just change your avatar to the CKR9 already. lol


----------



## ZapX629

dinerenblanc said:


> Oh ZapX629, just change your avatar to the CKR9 already. lol


 

 Done.


----------



## mocklee

ap616 said:


> I wouldn't get the Havi like Dinerenblanc said. They might be bass-light for you I think. I don't like them near as much as the TTPOD plus you almost have to wear them cable up unlike T1-E. And then you NEED an amp imho(Topping NX1 is cheap and good), there is tip rolling struggles, and possible comfort issues(for me). So B3+NX1=~$100 You could probably buy another earphone to replace the T1-E if you are getting hiss...
> 
> Or you could just buy something like the FiiO X1 if you have an extra micro sd on hand and keep enjoying your T1-E if you do like it's SQ and fit. That's what I'd recommend man. I just got my X1 not too long ago, and it's great. Shouldn't be any hiss either.
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm.. I might just start getting used to wearing IEMs cable up and buy an amp since I'm delving into this hobby 
  
 The ATH-IM70 is probably going to be a good bet for me then.. According to others, they respond better to background noise. I'm definitely still keeping my T1-E around though


----------



## Dinerenblanc

zapx629 said:


> Done.


 
 Nice drawing.


----------



## Ap616

mocklee said:


> Hmm.. I might just start getting used to wearing IEMs cable up and buy an amp since I'm delving into this hobby
> 
> The ATH-IM70 is probably going to be a good bet for me then.. According to others, they respond better to background noise. I'm definitely still keeping my T1-E around though




Yeah, you can get a different iem like the IM70 or a relatively cheap, but good source like the FiiO X1 or a cheap & good amp like the Topping NX1. 

Choices, choices. I mean decisions, decisions


----------



## rontant

I am glad IM70 finally got some well-deserved recognition in this Chinese-Asian thread. It has been around for a year. What took you so long guys?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

rontant said:


> I am glad IM70 finally got some well-deserved recognition in this Chinese-Asian thread. It has been around for a year. What took you so long guys?


 
 Probably wasn't cheap enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the time I see you guys talking about earphones that costs about $30 here. It also doesn't help that the thread title places "Chinese" ahead of Asian. lol


----------



## cjs001

Speaking of detachable cables, anyone compared Branwav's HM9 to ATH-M50X? I've looked around a bit but not finding any comparison


----------



## HouseOfDoom

There's a lot of great Japanese IEMs, but yes, they tend to be much more expensive than your standard Asian budget IEM. The Tenore and Basso being exceptions, and they really took on a life of their own.


----------



## hxjjason

Other brands to add for China:
 TRIPROC HEADSET: http://www.headset-expert.com
 TRIPRO C: http://www.triproc.com
 There are many original and high quality headphone on it. Such as 
 Waterproof IPX2 Sport Stereo Bluetooth Headset BH-M56: http://www.triproc.com/products/waterproof-ipx2-sport-stereo-bluetooth-headset-tpc-bh-m56/
 NFC CSR4.0 headphone BH-M33: http://www.triproc.com/products/hi-fi-stereo-nfc-aptx-bluetooth-headphone-tpc-bh-m33/


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Plus fit has always been an issue or complaint with the IM70, as well as the perceived need for upgrade cable to make them sound their best. That's even more money to spend on an iem.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> Tip rolling can be done with any IEM, really (even your SE846). Just take out the tips, and put on new ones. Simple as that. Most do it for better fit/seal/comfort, but the sound also changes depending on the eartips you use, i.e. wide bore vs. narrow bore and silicone vs. foam eartips.




The S-018 sound great just running on flat right out of my iPhone. Especially now that I've finally found the perfect tips for them (wide bore UE TF10 grey tips). The soundstage and 3D imaging is improved, as is the bass and comfort. I love these more than my Doppio, FX850, and Havi for reasons above the technical betterment of the others. The combination of sound, fit, comfort, and portability make these my reach fors at this time.


----------



## Shawn71

Thought the below link will be useful for those in need.......especially shipped thru china post.

 http://track-chinapost.com/?p=435


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Thought the below link will be useful for those in need.......especially shipped thru china post.
> 
> http://track-chinapost.com/?p=435




+1


----------



## kadett

Hi,I would like to ask you what are the best earphones for 30USD? Thanks a lot


----------



## HouseOfDoom

kadett said:


> Hi,I would like to ask you what are the best earphones for 30USD? Thanks a lot




Dr Dre Tour Beats


----------



## twister6

dinerenblanc said:


> Don't think I can tip roll a steel nozzle anyway. lol


 
  
 Unless your steel filter nozzle tips come with a screw-on steel eartips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you will be fine "tip rolling" by going through your silicone/foam eartips to fine tune the sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know you were j/k, but just for benefit of others going between narrow/mid/wide nozzle eartips, short stem vs long stem (inner silicone tube of eartips), single vs double/triple flange, as well as silicon vs foam (comply or other Chinese softer foam variation) can really vary the sound.  Narrow opening tips typically attenuate high frequencies bringing lows more upfront, while wide bore tips do the opposite which also makes sound brighter and perceived wider.  That's why I absolutely love UE900 eartips since they are "medium" in opening with a medium stem as well, and silicone "cap" of the eartip is medium softness so it gives a good seal without creating a vacuum.  But everything is subjective to your ear anatomy   There is no universal recommendation, that's why we "tip roll" to find what fits us individually


----------



## kadett

They are better than Xiaomi pistons 2?


----------



## ozkan

kadett said:


> They are better than Xiaomi pistons 2?


 
  
 Which genres do you listen and what's your source to pair with?


----------



## Shawn71

kadett said:


> Hi,I would like to ask you what are the best earphones for 30USD? Thanks a lot




Do you have any sound preference? That will narrow down the choice along with your budget.......


----------



## twister6

kadett said:


> They are better than Xiaomi pistons 2?


 
  
 HoD was just being funny/sarcastic, suggesting you $130 pair of Beats garbage.  If you browse through this thread, you can get lost in a lot of choices.  What I would recommend for you is to list your music style preference, if you listen indoors or outdoors, if you want wiring over the ear or wire down, if you need smartphone control or not, and maybe bump your budget from $30 to $50 so you have more quality choices.  Then, people will reply back with more suggestions


----------



## cjs001

Would be great if someone is able to start up a premium silicone tip company that makes a full range of comfortable tip options...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comply are still by far the best and most comfortable fit though.


----------



## rontant

dinerenblanc said:


> Probably wasn't cheap enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree. ATH poor marketing (distribution) for the western hemisphere of the globe is partly to blame also. I understand it is not widely available in EU and US. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. Furthermore, if I recall correctly, IM70 only got listed in Amazon sometime in July or maybe later.


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> I agree. ATH poor marketing (distribution) for the western hemisphere of the globe is partly to blame also. I understand it is not widely available in EU and US. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. Furthermore, if I recall correctly, IM70 only got listed in Amazon sometime in July or maybe later.


 
  
 Yep, had this conversation with AT US many times.  US marketing analysis every AT release in Japan, and decides which one they will carry in US territory.  They decided to carry only IM01/02/03/04 and not IM50/70, and also made it clear if you purchase IM50/70 outside of US, it will not be covered under US warranty.  But they are making some progress now, and FINALLY decided to introduce CKR9 and CKR10 in US as well, should be coming before X-mas holidays.  They even will have MSR7 available too, but early next year.  BTW, AT US also has a different definition of "flagship", where ATH-M50/M50x is considered to be flagship based on it being a best-seller.  They just have a different perspective on business in comparison to their Japanese and EU division.


----------



## kadett

Well I'm listening all kinds of music,thats the problem.My source is LG G3


----------



## 4ren

I just got my s-018. I plugged them straight into my iphone and I wasn't particularly excited about the sq on these.i used the biflange tips and did not eq them. The soundstage is decently wide. The bass is lacking. It has an agile attack but weak prescence and punch.the treble is slightly rolled off. Idk how to explain the mids. It has an airy sound to it.I found them to be neutral sounding. On another note, the sound signature of these earphones aren't my cup of tea. In the end I realized that they costed me 13 dollars, which is pretty damn good.highly recommend if you want a pair that you can beat up and you like that type of sound SIG. Also build quality is excellent for its price the housing itself is extremely solid and the cable is tough


I did not burn them in this is just the first minute of listening.


----------



## robakri

bhazard said:


> So yep, I'll be an AKG 7XX owner, and I'll mod it to be balanced.
> 
> I can't think of any other headphone that can be made balanced at that level of quality for the price.


 
 I went for it too mate. I've heard this thrown around somewhat, making balanced, what do you mean by it?


----------



## slowpickr

All this chat about cheap wooden IEMs caused me to be a little adventurous.  Bought a set of these:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-GC35853-WoodTones-Earbuds/dp/B009EU6M8Q/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1416926821&sr=8-5&keywords=griffin+woodtones&pebp=1416926853436  
  
 Here is a slightly different version:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-GC35854-WoodTones-Earbuds/dp/B009JOYHZC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1416926983&sr=8-2&keywords=griffin+woodtones&pebp=1416926990442
  
 Reviews are very good.  We'll see...
  
 Edit: The S-018s went back down to $8 on Amazon so I canceled the order for the Griffins.  Might try them sometime in the future if the S-018s don't pan out.


----------



## Ira Delphic

cjs001 said:


> Would be great if someone is able to start up a premium silicone tip company that makes a full range of comfortable tip options...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wish Comply offered silicon - foam tips (similar to the high end Sony Hybrid with foam) but that may be contrary to their business model since it appears that they're only interested in offering a disposable product to maximize repeat business. Silicon can only go so far. An additional design element is needed by some of us to provide a proper seal and good fit.


----------



## 1clearhead

4ren said:


> I just got my s-018. I plugged them straight into my iphone and I wasn't particularly excited about the sq on these.i used the biflange tips and did not eq them. The soundstage is decently wide. The bass is lacking. It has an agile attack but weak prescence and punch.the treble is slightly rolled off. Idk how to explain the mids. It has an airy sound to it.I found them to be neutral sounding. On another note, the sound signature of these earphones aren't my cup of tea. In the end I realized that they costed me 13 dollars, which is pretty damn good.highly recommend if you want a pair that you can beat up and you like that type of sound SIG. Also build quality is excellent for its price the housing itself is extremely solid and the cable is tough
> 
> 
> I did not burn them in this is just the first minute of listening.


 
  
 I'm hoping someone can seriously compare them to the *Symphonized NRG Premium's*.
  
_-That will pretty much settle my curiosity!_


----------



## ozkan

1clearhead said:


> I'm hoping someone can seriously compare them to the *Symphonized NRG Premium's*.
> 
> _-That will pretty much settle my curiosity!_


 
  +1


----------



## 4ren

1clearhead said:


> I'm hoping someone can seriously compare them to the *Symphonized NRG Premium's*.
> 
> _-That will pretty much settle my curiosity!_




Haha my review is really bad. I did it in like 2 minutes on my phone I'll write a more concise/to the point one when I get home.

 Also... I don't own the symphonized nrg o sorry can't help u there


----------



## mrmoto050

wrong post


----------



## mrmoto050

I put UE TripleFi F10 Pro tips on my IM-70's, the fit is great and increased the soundstage.


----------



## peter123

mrmoto050 said:


> I put UE TripleFi F10 Pro tips on my IM-70's, the fit is great and increased the soundstage.




Could you please post a picture of those tips, thanks.


----------



## mrmoto050

I can't post pictures yet, being a newbie to the site anad all.
 Here is a link though
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00840PBRA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 Hopefully this will suffice. I was also using Comply T500 Large and they gave me a great fit also. I think the Triple Fi's open up the treble a little more balanced. BTW, it was most of your reviews that had me buy the VSD3s and Havi B3 Pro 1's.. LoL


----------



## peter123

mrmoto050 said:


> I can't post pictures yet, being a newbie to the site anad all.
> Here is a link though
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00840PBRA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Hopefully this will suffice. I was also using Comply T500 Large and they gave me a great fit also. I think the Triple Fi's open up the treble a little more balanced. BTW, it was most of your reviews that had me buy the VSD3s and Havi B3 Pro 1's.. LoL




Thanks for sharing the link, I think I got those and the IM70's on the way, looking forward to hear them.

Lol, glad I could be of help


----------



## bhazard

robakri said:


> I went for it too mate. I've heard this thrown around somewhat, making balanced, what do you mean by it?


 
 Ground is separate via each channel instead of shared. Reduces crosstalk and other distortion.
  
 From pics, the headphones are easily modifiable (if you can solder) to become 4 pin balanced headphones, which would work extremely well with my Geek Pulse X. Balanced headphones normally cost a small fortune.


----------



## mrmoto050

peter123 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link, I think I got those and the IM70's on the way, looking forward to hear them.
> 
> Lol, glad I could be of help


 
 A question, if you have time, how come there isn't much on the Havi Pro 2's, and VSD3? I have them also and actually prefer them over the Pro 1 and VSD3s. On another note, I think you are really going to enjoy the IM70's


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Ground is separate via each channel instead of shared. Reduces crosstalk and other distortion.
> 
> From pics, the headphones are easily modifiable (if you can solder) to become 4 pin balanced headphones, which would work extremely well with my Geek Pulse X. Balanced headphones normally cost a small fortune.


 
  
 Just to add, a lot of people confuse "balanced" sound with a "balanced" wiring.  In this case it sounds like a balanced wiring  
  
 Though I'm a bit curious after using HM-700 where RE400B doesn't even have a ground?  Each side has +/- wire with positive/negative voltage swing connected to corresponding rail-to-rail op-amp instead of a typical single wire output referenced to the ground.  Wondering if you are talking about a different balanced wiring where ground wires are separated, sort of like 4-wire connection of Havi B3 Pro where ground is only connected at 3.5mm plug?


----------



## twister6

mrmoto050 said:


> A question, if you have time, how come there isn't much on the Havi Pro 2's, and VSD3? I have them also and actually prefer them over the Pro 1 and VSD3s. On another note, I think you are really going to enjoy the IM70's


 
  
 Didn't hear Pro 2, but most of the people who did weren't happy with it's bass-heavy tuning.  Regarding VSD3, I personally prefer it over VSD3S because it has a faster mid-bass punch and smoother upper mids (versus VSD3S being grainy and splashy - just my opinion).


----------



## cjs001

Hm, between CKR9 and ATH IM70, do they sound similar?


----------



## cjs001

ira delphic said:


> I wish Comply offered silicon - foam tips (similar to the high end Sony Hybrid with foam) but that may be contrary to their business model since it appears that they're only interested in offering a disposable product to maximize repeat business. Silicon can only go so far. An additional design element is needed by some of us to provide a proper seal and good fit.


 
 Well, the foams are very different materials too so it would require them to use a different set up for silicone-foam which means added cost, and no guarantee it will pay for itself down the road yeah... I think it's possible though, I particularly like the double flange since they isolate about as well if not better than my comply but the ones I have just aren't comfortable. Plus will be real welcome for all tip manufacturers and IEM manufacturers to add a little info about their stem/nozzle diameter... 
  
 Still I believe there's a market out there for a pure silicone tip company - offering anything from wide/narrow bore, deep/shallow, spiral dot, fins, earhook, flared or straight nozzle, long or short stemmed or even different shaped flanges ie-hifi-man style, klipsch, etymotic or meelectronics. Plus people lose their tips from time to time...


----------



## peter123

mrmoto050 said:


> A question, if you have time, how come there isn't much on the Havi Pro 2's, and VSD3? I have them also and actually prefer them over the Pro 1 and VSD3s. On another note, I think you are really going to enjoy the IM70's




The Pro2 was not very enjoyable to me and there's na lot better options in that price range for people looking for bassy headphones.

The Vsd3 on the other hand I think was more a victim of circumstance because the vsd3s was more easily available for a long time. Most people who has heard them like them a lot, unfortunately I've never tried them.....

Edit: yes I'm really looking forward to the IM70's.


----------



## Ira Delphic

mrmoto050 said:


> *I can't post pictures yet*, being a newbie to the site anad all.
> Here is a link though
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00840PBRA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Hopefully this will suffice. I was also using Comply T500 Large and they gave me a great fit also. I think the Triple Fi's open up the treble a little more balanced. BTW, it was most of your reviews that had me buy the VSD3s and Havi B3 Pro 1's.. LoL


 
  
 Yes you can. Use imgur.com or similar; upload, copy the link and use the "Insert Image" button on top to reference that URL.


----------



## cjs001

Oh! For people looking at the comply, I've stumbled across some info which I posted a while back. Hope everyone finds it useful. I use it as reference guide for buying silicone tips with the comply chart too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Standard bore size ：T100 = bore hole about 3 mm, T200 = bore hole approximately 5 mm, T400 = internal diameter approx. 5.5 mm hole, T500 = bore hole 4.5 mm (is our actual size) 
  
  
 so yeah, just grab your calipers and measure away.
  
 I'm surprised the first time I saw this though that T200s and T400s are wider than T500s
  
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/g4-shop/item/comply-msize-1pcs/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> Oh! For people looking at the comply, I've stumbled across some info which I posted a while back. Hope everyone finds it useful. I use it as reference guide for buying silicone tips with the comply chart too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmmm Those seem to be old Complys judging by the packaging, so I don't know if they're representative of how they're like now.


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> Hmmm Those seem to be old Complys judging by the packaging, so I don't know if they're representative of how they're like now.


 
 I don't think they've changed the bore sizes since the same sizes still fit the same IEMs. I've confirmed that my own T500 is around 4.5mm though.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

4ren said:


> Haha my review is really bad. I did it in like 2 minutes on my phone I'll write a more concise/to the point one when I get home.
> 
> Also... I don't own the symphonized nrg o sorry can't help u there




Not sure what tips you are using, because your description is not the same as myself or the others who've tried the S-018. They are titanium micro drivers, so they require burn in. They simply won't be that great out of the box. Secondly, roll off in the highs is NOT a trait. Actually, the highs are well extended, as much as the Pistons, and one person even talked about some peaks. Timbre and sparkle are above average. Soundstage is wide with wide bore. I currently use TF 10 grey tips. Perfect for me. Attack is above average due to the extended highs. Bass takes a bit to come around, but it's not a boomy bass. It's not a thud thud bass. It's linear, articulate, and well rounded. Full. Very similar to the bass on the B3 amped. It's a balanced IEM with a great bang for buck build, sound, and fit. So either give them more time to burn in, or find a better tip. Stock tips NEVER stack up.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> I don't think they've changed the bore sizes since the same sizes still fit the same IEMs. I've confirmed that my own T500 is around 4.5mm though.


 
 Yeah, I believe I misread your initial post. I thought you were comparing the diameter of the opening at the top. Carry on.


----------



## mrmoto050

twister6 said:


> Didn't hear Pro 2, but most of the people who did weren't happy with it's bass-heavy tuning.  Regarding VSD3, I personally prefer it over VSD3S because it has a faster mid-bass punch and smoother upper mids (versus VSD3S being grainy and splashy - just my opinion).


 
 To my ears both the Pro 2 and VSD3 have a "for lack of a better phrase" lusher sound, that's not to say there is a lack of treble, it's there also. I listen to alot of Progressive Rock and Tangerene Dream and both of these phones due this type of music justice. Just the other day I listened to Arena's The Immortal and it sounded phenominal with the Pro 2's, huge soundstage very 3D and crisp clear vocals and acoustics. Of course everyone hears a little different.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I am absolutely in love with the sound of my FIIO E18 when used as a DAC coming from my laptop.
  
 AMAZEBALLS


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> I am absolutely in love with the sound of my FIIO E18 when used as a DAC coming from my laptop.
> 
> AMAZEBALLS


 
  
 Would you be able to comment on how it compares to the E17? I am looking to get another amp/dac but this time with an optical input so I can use it with my Playstation 3. This kind of narrows it down to Fiio D3, E17 and Audioengine D1. I am thinking of going with the E17.
  
 Also, is the E18 plug and play?


----------



## bhazard

My Geek LPS has shipped  It should make my GO1000 DAC even better now for review sessions and analytic listening.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> My Geek LPS has shipped  It should make my GO1000 DAC even better now for review sessions and analytic listening.


 
 Congrats! Looking forward to hearing your impressions.
  
 Just curious, how much did you pay?


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> Would you be able to comment on how it compares to the E17? I am looking to get another amp/dac but this time with an optical input so I can use it with my Playstation 3. This kind of narrows it down to Fiio D3, E17 and Audioengine D1. I am thinking of going with the E17.
> 
> Also, is the E18 plug and play?


 
 Its USB to Micro USB. I'm not sure if it would work with the PS3. I'll check and see as I have a PS3. I doubt it though. 99.9 percent of the time it's not supported if it isn't a sony product.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to hearing your impressions.
> 
> Just curious, how much did you pay?



I can say he paid a buttload, because all those geek out products are crazy expensive. I think you need to invest in their kickstarters to get a decent price? And even then.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Its USB to Micro USB. I'm not sure if it would work with the PS3. I'll check and see as I have a PS3. I doubt it though. 99.9 percent of the time it's not supported if it isn't a sony product.


 
  
 Sorry for the misunderstanding, I meant using it with ps3 via the optical input. The E17 has an optical input unlike the E18. If they ever release an e18 revision with an optical input I could have the best of both worlds haha


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I meant using it with ps3 via the optical input. The E17 has an optical input unlike the E18. If they ever release an e18 revision with an optical input I could have the best of both worlds haha


 
 Dude!
  
 There's a Yulong U100 DAC/Amplifier with a optical audio input for a crazy low price on a website that I'm not allowed to mention.
  
 Check it out, it is ideal for what you are after.
  
 You're welcome LMAO


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> Dude!
> 
> There's a Yulong U100 DAC/Amplifier with a optical audio input for a crazy low price on a website that I'm not allowed to mention.
> 
> ...


 
 You can talk about massdrop now as confirmed by Currawong.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Dude!
> 
> There's a Yulong U100 DAC/Amplifier with a optical audio input for a crazy low price on a website that I'm not allowed to mention.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey thanks for the heads up. I checked it out, but the pics don't show an optical input. Is it an option that you can choose at check out?


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> You can talk about massdrop now as confirmed by Currawong.


 
 MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP has your amp!
  
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/yulong-u100


----------



## nmatheis

Hee-hee


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> Hey thanks for the heads up. I checked it out, but the pics don't show an optical input. Is it an option that you can choose at check out?


 

 AHHHHHH SCHNAP, I thought that was an optical input.
  
 Sorry man


----------



## Netforce

redjohn456 said:


> Hey thanks for the heads up. I checked it out, but the pics don't show an optical input. Is it an option that you can choose at check out?


 
 Personally using a fiio d3 and optical out from my ps3 to be able to use my headphones with it. Tad cumbersome and yeah was considering a dac with usb and optical in for a bit.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP has your amp!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/yulong-u100


 
  
 LOL
  


hisoundfi said:


> AHHHHHH SCHNAP, I thought that was an optical input.
> 
> Sorry man


 
  
 Naw b its all good, one love
  


netforce said:


> Personally using a fiio d3 and optical out from my ps3 to be able to use my headphones with it. Tad cumbersome and yeah was considering a dac with usb and optical in for a bit.


 
  
 Tempting, considering the price. How's the sound quality?


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> Hm, between CKR9 and ATH IM70, do they sound similar?


 

 Yes and no. The IM70 is more bassy and less detailed in the treble, CKR9 is more neutral in the low mids where the IM70 has a recessed low mid and a forward vocal range. The CKR9 sounds more realistic, but both have a very natural (organic as some call it) sound. They each have their strengths and weaknesses and it depends a bit on your preference. If you ask which is the better of the two, it's the CKR9, no question. There's a reason it's double the price. That said, I would say the IM70 has the better build and cable quality, and if you like you bass thick and full with smooth treble, you might like that one better.


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> Thanks for sharing the link, I think I got those and the IM70's on the way, looking forward to hear them.


 

 I'm a bit surprised you went for the IM70s since you seem not to like a big, full bass region. I don't think I'd call them basshead phones but they're getting there. I also think they may be too smooth in the treble for you, but that's just what I've gotten from your preferences with the Havi and VSD3S. I love them and I do think you'll appreciate them, but they don't strike me as a Peter type of IEM. Of course, I could be dead wrong on all of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Oh, and definitely use some wider bore tips. I know you have a nice collection, so you'll have no problem finding the right ones. 
  
 Anyway, I'm glad to see them getting some love here, because they really are a great IEM and worthy of attention.


----------



## Netforce

redjohn456 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Naw b its all good, one love
> ...


 
 It sounds as much as I would expect for their price and works well. Clean neutral sound, didn't detect any real coloration of the sound but still only really using it with my ps3. I in the past got an rca adapter then set the ps3 to analogue out to try and use any old small amp from the ps3 regularly but got an unbearable amount of static that way. Also want to make a correction as I have the d03k and not the old d3 but both are pretty much the same just the d03k has a line out I believe.


----------



## vic2vic

bhazard said:


> So yep, I'll be an AKG 7XX owner, and I'll mod it to be balanced.
> 
> I can't think of any other headphone that can be made balanced at that level of quality for the price.


 
 I also got on the same drop, and planning to balance them so they can be used with my Geek Pulse X.
 Can you please share your findings on balanced cable, connectors, etc as probably there are more people interested in it ? Thanks


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I am absolutely in love with the sound of my FIIO E18 when used as a DAC coming from my laptop.
> 
> AMAZEBALLS


 
  
 If you think it's good, wait till you try E10k, AMAZEBALLS^2


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to hearing your impressions.
> 
> Just curious, how much did you pay?


 
 I took the chance a year ago and was one of the first backers of both the Geek Out 1000 and the Geek Pulse X fi / LPS.
  
 Right now the LPS is going for around $469. I paid $189, which is a friggin steal now.
  
 My LPS/Geek Pulse X fi combo goes for over $2,000 now, and I paid a little less than $1,000.


----------



## bhazard

www.tunaheadset.com     <---- look familiar? lol
  
 A chinese rebrand of a chinese OEM! I think that's a first.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> www.tunaheadset.com     <---- look familiar? lol
> 
> A chinese rebrand of a chinese OEM! I think that's a first.


 
  
 Smells fishy


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Sadly, I parted with the FX850 today. Not part of the club anymore, but the good side is I'm sitting on a $260 credit in a few days, and I'm thinking I'm going for the FX650, since Dannybai recommended them. It'll have to wait until I complete my move to Florida, though when I get there, I'll have FXT200's waiting for me at my folk's house.


----------



## getclikinagas

bhazard said:


> www.tunaheadset.com     <---- look familiar? lol
> 
> A chinese rebrand of a chinese OEM! I think that's a first.


 
 Didn't Brainwavz start out by rebranding other chinese IEMs (Visang)?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

getclikinagas said:


> Didn't Brainwavz start out by rebranding other chinese IEMs (Visang)?



Brainwavz rebranded Russian Fischer Audio. Visang was VSonic.


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> Brainwavz rebranded Russian Fischer Audio. Visang was VSonic.


 
 Visang was Vsonic?
  
 Brainwavz M1: Cyclone PR1 Pro and Visang R02(not to sure about this one)
 Brainwavz M2: Visang R03
 Brainwavz M3: Visang R04
 Brainwavz B2 : FA DBA-02


----------



## kova4a

Well, not as much of a rebranding as much as an OEM design that a bunch companies started using. Vsonic's got all the gr02 versions, but this also shows that even if 2 products look exactly the same and use the same design, they can still be tuned to sound different.


----------



## Moochibond

This guys sound demos headphones - and he's really funny!
  
 Here is a (relevant) review of the very good and super cheap Takstar Hi2050 open headphone


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kova4a said:


> *Well, not as much of a rebranding as much as an OEM design that a bunch companies started using.* Vsonic's got all the gr02 versions, but this also shows that even if 2 products look exactly the same and use the same design, they can still be tuned to sound different.


 
 Exactly. Brainwavz rebranded their entire headphone line from a Taiwanese OEM called Yoga (http://yoga.com.tw), which also means the Fischer Audio version of the HM5 is also from this same OEM. Apparently Razer's Adaro Stereos come from this OEM too, which is not surprising.


----------



## peter123

zapx629 said:


> I'm a bit surprised you went for the IM70s since you seem not to like a big, full bass region. I don't think I'd call them basshead phones but they're getting there. I also think they may be too smooth in the treble for you, but that's just what I've gotten from your preferences with the Havi and VSD3S. I love them and I do think you'll appreciate them, but they don't strike me as a Peter type of IEM. Of course, I could be dead wrong on all of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't mind a good bass present. I don't like/am very sensetive to midbass bloat and boomy bass overshadowing the other frequencies though so we'll see


----------



## gyx11

Havi B3 Pro 1/2 is now on Massdrop

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/havi-b3-pro-i/

 Not worth it though IMO, since you can get it cheaper from LMUE during their fortnightly 17% off sales.


----------



## Hisoundfi

@bhazard, is this what you are looking for?
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121334484324?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=420283015623&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 PS that seller has a bunch of awesome stuff, and maybe some other options as far as what you are looking for with the 4 pin


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> @bhazard, is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121334484324?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=420283015623&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> PS that seller has a bunch of awesome stuff, and maybe some other options as far as what you are looking for with the 4 pin


 
 I actually just bought the female XLR to TRS from him so I could use the headphone normally after I change the cables out.
  
 I actually need to purchase a mini 4-pin XLR terminal to solder onto the headphone itself, then I need to get or make a cable with a 4 pin mini male XLR on one end, and a 4 pin male XLR on the other.


----------



## altrunox

Takstar Pro 80 and Brainwavz Velour Pads should arrive next month.
 And then, no headphones next year, just going to enjoy this three.


----------



## Netforce

My takstar arrived at my post office today, says it expects to deliver it today but I kinda doubt it.  So most likely it will arrive next week on a account of the holidays. But hey I don't mind eating my words if they actually arrive today.


----------



## DJScope

Havi B3 Pro 1 on Massdrop... Get it while it's hot!

 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/havi-b3-pro-1-iem?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Personalization+Email+20141126+%28Unpersonalized%29&utm_campaign=Product+Announcement+2014-11-26+unpers&mode=guest_open


----------



## Netforce

The Havi finally being on massdrop is awesome but when lmue has them for only $10 more and faster shipping hard jump on this drop.


----------



## altrunox

guys, I guess this store can be mentioned only for the AKG K7XX...


----------



## Netforce

http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/8730#post_11071114
  
 It's alright to talk and link about massdrop deals now, no worries.


----------



## altrunox

netforce said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/8730#post_11071114
> 
> It's alright to talk and link about massdrop deals now, no worries.


 
 WOW, that is nice!
 Thanks!


----------



## Netforce

Looks like I am eating my words, looks like my takstars actually got delivered today. My brainwavz pads have already arrived for a little while now so I'll give them a listen when I get home today.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> Looks like I am eating my words, looks like my takstars actually got delivered today. My brainwavz pads have already arrived for a little while now so I'll give them a listen when I get home today.


Hey buddy, I see you have the 681 EVO. Did you mod yours?


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> Hey buddy, I see you have the 681 EVO. Did you mod yours?


 
 Think you meant to quote altrunox lol
  
 Don't have any superlux headphones currently.


----------



## Hisoundfi

netforce said:


> Think you meant to quote altrunox lol
> 
> Don't have any superlux headphones currently.


Lol sorry


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, my other pair of AuGlamour-AG-R1 arrived. 

They are awesome, period


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> So, my other pair of AuGlamour-AG-R1 arrived.
> 
> They are awesome, period




Details please. Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Mr Trev

hisoundfi said:


> So, my other pair of AuGlamour-AG-R1 arrived.
> 
> They are awesome, period


 
 Tease....


----------



## DJScope

netforce said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/8730#post_11071114
> 
> It's alright to talk and link about massdrop deals now, no worries.


 
  
 Are you telling me that before we weren't allowed to link to Massdrop before because they sold audio gear but weren't affiliated to Head-Fi? What a joke!


----------



## Ira Delphic

hisoundfi said:


> So, my other pair of AuGlamour-AG-R1 arrived.
> 
> They are awesome, period


 
  
 Better than the best of the KZ's?


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Hey buddy, I see you have the 681 EVO. Did you mod yours?


 
  
 Nope, still waiting for my "cheap chinese earpads", I guess that they got lost on the way, probably will buy another another pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 IMO, the HD681 Evo sound is really better than the LPS in everyway, althought it`s more expensive, less portable, and the LPS has a better construction. Both great for the price. Let`s see how the Pro 80 + Brainwavz Velvet Pads will face them...
  
 My actual rig, the only one that it`s not chinese/asian is the Phillips player that I use in the gym.




  
 Next month I`ll order another VSD3, yeah, really, just for backup. 
 And them I`ll be gone for a while... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 BTW, I`m selling my AKG K518 because of the LPS...


----------



## cjs001

Just spoke to my local headphone retailer today. My ATH-IM70 should be here latest on Tuesday!


----------



## Netforce

djscope said:


> Are you telling me that before we weren't allowed to link to Massdrop before because they sold audio gear but weren't affiliated to Head-Fi? What a joke!


 
 Because they are a group buy site and group buys are still banned if you don't get admin permission. But now we can talk and link to them freely because of the akg kxx and recent developments.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Auglamour AG-R1 is just an awesome deal. Build quality is pretty super, and the braided cable screams custom or high quality. I'm not 100% sure the housing is metal but it sure feels like it. It's either metal or a finished polymer. Either way, it seems heavy duty. Strain reliefs are in the right place. The Y split is solid metal and matches the plug. This time I got the blue cable. It's a pretty impressive build in just about every aspect.
  
 Sound is midcentric and non fatiguing, with plenty of bass that has a good amount of punch and rumble. It's the type of bass that isn't fatiguing or overwhelming. Many times with budget models the midrange takes a back seat to the bass, but with the Auglamour AG-R1 the mids take center stage, and listening to it, it's both refreshing and entertaining. Don't think for a second that when I say midcentric that anything esle is missing soundwise. The only thing I think could/would be pointed out as a flaw would be that they can get a little bit shouty with certain genres. 
  
 Bass is there and in a fair amount, as well as the treble, but that midrange is kick arse and in your face. Bass is plenty for just about every taste with the exception of bassheads. 
  
 Treble is pure and extends decent. It is not sibilant and detail is pretty solid for it's price range. Upper mids resolution isn't on par with the likes of the GR07BE or Altone200, but those are five times more expensive. This is also where it gets a bit shouty up top. Honestly, this is usually a trait in higher end sets as opposed to the usual "bass bleed" usually being the case with more affordable gears.
  
 Acoustic music is spectacular with these guys. Imaging sounds very high end. Imaging, voices, and instruments sound really epic. There's nothing I've heard so far that I can say is a blaring fault. It's like everything is in the right place. I'd like to say that there's "rolled off treble" or "the bass doesn't extend very far" but it's just not the case.
  
 My first set was a dud, and is in the process of being sent back to Penonaudio. When they come back, I'll just be happy I have two and have one as a back up, or to give the gift of Head Fi this holiday season.
  
 I'm not trying to start the hype train guys, but I'll say that if you are after a midcentric tuning with great vocals and solid build quality, I don't think you can go wrong with these. I already prefer the fitment and tuning over the ATH-IM50. These are going to get some serious play time for the next few weeks. 
  
 Pics to follow (that is when I finally take them out of my ears)
  
 Head Fi over and out


----------



## Netforce

Oh man trying out the takstar pro 80 out of the box and I am quite impressed. Added the brainwavz pads and oh man I'm really loving them. Fantastic headphone, nice build and the case it came with is lovely lol!


----------



## Lucius

hisoundfi said:


> The Auglamour AG-R1 is just an awesome deal. Build quality is pretty super, and the braided cable screams custom or high quality. I'm not 100% sure the housing is metal but it sure feels like it. It's either metal or a finished polymer. Either way, it seems heavy duty. Strain reliefs are in the right place. The Y split is solid metal and matches the plug. This time I got the blue cable. It's a pretty impressive build in just about every aspect.
> 
> Sound is midcentric and non fatiguing, with plenty of bass that has a good amount of punch and rumble. It's the type of bass that isn't fatiguing or overwhelming. Many times with budget models the midrange takes a back seat to the bass, but with the Auglamour AG-R1 the mids take center stage, and listening to it, it's both refreshing and entertaining. Don't think for a second that when I say midcentric that anything esle is missing soundwise. The only thing I think could/would be pointed out as a flaw would be that they can get a little bit shouty with certain genres.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great and interesting! Thanks for the review Hisoundfi. Could you please compare them to E30? I see that you have them and love them too. The housings on AG-R1 look definitely bigger, how is it on the comfort side? vs E30?


----------



## bhazard

The AG has been in my cart for awhile now. Guess I've been waiting on Black Friday to make all my purchases.
  
 The HZSound is no slouch either. It's another pretty damn good $25 set once you get your favorite tips on them.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The "Ruggies" Ag-R1 are some sexy looking beasts, and seeing as I'm a sucker for mid-centric IEMs (im a metalhead at heart, and mids are the heart of metal), these are on my short list. Since they come from China, I have to wait until my move to Florida is complete, since China means 2-3 weeks shipping wait. Thanks @hisoundfi


----------



## DJScope

netforce said:


> Because they are a group buy site and group buys are still banned if you don't get admin permission. But now we can talk and link to them freely because of the akg kxx and recent developments.




I get their policy of unofficial group buys buy I don't understand what is wrong with official sites like Massdrop. Its not like Massdrop is squeezing the distributors. They get all their stock directly from the supplier.


----------



## Exesteils

The AG-R1 sounds like a keeper. Might get them along with the X1 case later


----------



## RedJohn456

So Penon audio is gonna have a Dunu sale for the next few days. worth checking out.

Also the B6 single driver bass edition will be out mid december. Same time as Sidy DGS 200 it looks like. fml december is going to be an expensive month lol


----------



## RedJohn456

http://stores.ebay.com/bigbargainonline/DUNU-/_i.html?_fsub=867686319&_sid=382713069&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## i20bot

hisoundfi said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP has your amp!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/yulong-u100


 
 Ooh, think I'm gonna pick that up.


----------



## Ofir

The Yulong U100 is so tempting! should I just go for it or wait for tomorrow to see if there is a better amp/dac deal? will it even be good for my HD25-1II and Havi B3-1?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ofir said:


> The Yulong U100 is so tempting! should I just go for it or wait for tomorrow to see if there is a better amp/dac deal? will it even be good for my HD25-1II and Havi B3-1?




It'll make them sing like a bird.


----------



## leobigfield

Does anyone know how the yulong compares to the fiio E10K?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Happy Thanksgiving head fi. 

May your day be filled with turkey and good tunes.


----------



## Ap616

Ham!
...  

Just kidding, I actually like summer sausage better


----------



## Hisoundfi

An update on the AuGlamour-AG-R1 

I'm getting a considerable amount of mid bass bloat on some songs, especially with rock and alternative music. It's kind of throwing off the sound on some songs. I wasn't noticing it much last night, but today it's pretty apparent


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> An update on the AuGlamour-AG-R1
> 
> I'm getting a considerable amount of mid bass bloat on some songs, especially with rock and alternative music. It's kind of throwing off the sound on some songs. I wasn't noticing it much last night, but today it's pretty apparent


 
  
 More than DGS100?  I should have my AG-R1 early next week, will see...


----------



## airomjosh

already found a bunch of sellers in taobao


----------



## ozkan

airomjosh said:


> Where do you buy these AG-R1?


 
  
 penonaudio.com


----------



## airomjosh

ozkan said:


> penonaudio.com


 
 thanks for the quick reply bro, already found a bunch of sellers from taobao.


----------



## leobigfield

Hello guys! 
  
 What about sharing our Black Friday deals here?
  
 Is it not forbidden?


----------



## clee290

leobigfield said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> What about sharing our Black Friday deals here?
> 
> Is it not forbidden?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post


----------



## bhazard

I have review units of the new SYUN IEMs on the way which Lendmeurears is selling. Too bad they didn't arrive pre Black Friday for the sale prices, but the $100+ unit is supposed to have an amazing soundstage.


----------



## Netforce

Sure why not spread the deals into here. Probably also to share the deals with deals thread also but no harm in posting in discounts in the thread so long as they are some Asian headphone thingy.


----------



## Netforce

Hmm, shenzhenaudio has the cayin c5 for $135. Massdrop had them for $130 in the past and never jumped on them then. Was always curious about them but worried they would be too much power for iems. My objective 2 with modded to be lower gain settings already is still kinda too much power even on lower settings to where I don't have too much control of the volume knob before it gets too loud.
  
 So anyone have any feedback about using the cayin c5 with iems? Been debating between them or the e12a to match my fiio x5. Otherwise might just keep skip them and see if there are any deals on dacs.


----------



## twister6

netforce said:


> Hmm, shenzhenaudio has the cayin c5 for $135. Massdrop had them for $130 in the past and never jumped on them then. Was always curious about them but worried they would be too much power for iems. My objective 2 with modded to be lower gain settings already is still kinda too much power even on lower settings to where I don't have too much control of the volume knob before it gets too loud.
> 
> So anyone have any feedback about using the cayin c5 with iems? Been debating between them or the e12a to match my fiio x5. Otherwise might just keep skip them and see if there are any deals on dacs.


 
  
 Love both C5 and E12A, but for IEMs and the best synergy with X5 - E12A, imho.  If you look at my E12A review on Head-fi, I have a paragraph in there comparing E12A and C5, all tested with X5.


----------



## airomjosh

Are the AG-R1 good buy for 99 yuan(17 USD)?


----------



## Exesteils

airomjosh said:


> Are the AG-R1 good buy for 99 yuan(17 USD)?




Where? Don't think there are fakes out... Yet


----------



## Netforce

twister6 said:


> Love both C5 and E12A, but for IEMs and the best synergy with X5 - E12A, imho.  If you look at my E12A review on Head-fi, I have a paragraph in there comparing E12A and C5, all tested with X5.


 
 Alrighty thanks


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> Where? Don't think there are fakes out... Yet


 
 I don't even see other third-party sellers in the West other than Penonaudio.


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> I don't even see other third-party sellers in the West other than Penonaudio.




Since he mentioned the price in Yuan, I assumed it was found in a Chinese website


----------



## airomjosh

I found a seller in taobao. I checked the evaluation of some buyers (the seller has sold more than 400 pairs already ) and most of them are praising the AG-R1 , especially the vocals. I dont think some people will produce fake AG-R1 and Im confident that they are real. Anyway, my transaction is protected with 7 days return policy so I can return them if I dont like them.


----------



## Exesteils

airomjosh said:


> I found a seller in taobao. I checked the evaluation of some buyers (the seller has sold more than 400 pairs already ) and most of them are praising the AG-R1 , especially the vocals. I dont think some people will produce fake AG-R1 and Im confident that they are real. Anyway, my transaction is protected with 7 days return policy so I can return them if I dont like them.




That should be fine. Personally for me, buying directly from taobao would require me to send them through a forwarding service. Penonaudio all the way for me


----------



## Hisoundfi

airomjosh said:


> Are the AG-R1 good buy for 99 yuan(17 USD)?


 
 I would say yes, absolutely, but I'm not bothered by mid bass. If mid bass bothers you than you should avoid them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> More than DGS100?  I should have my AG-R1 early next week, will see...


 
 Acoustic music sounds B-E-Autiful, but as soon as some rock or alternative comes on the mid bass rears it's head. It's not awful, but it's there. You will see my friend.


----------



## peter123




----------



## EmpJ

peter123 said:


>


 
  
 What player is this?


----------



## Lucius

LMUE has 17% discount on VSD3S (red/blue and grey) non detachable versions: 47USD
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsd3-red-blue-non-detachable-version/
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsd3-grey-non-detachable-version/
  
 Pretty cool


----------



## peter123

empj said:


> What player is this?




Ruizu X02 (~$20)


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Ruizu X02 (~$20)




$20 for an MP3 player? Chip quality?


----------



## Gandroid

Senn HD 598 for $99:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-598-Over-Ear-Headphones/dp/B0042A8CW2
  
 Edit: just realized it's the wrong thread...but going to leave it here if anyone interested.


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Ruizu X02 (~$20)


 
  
 I'm waiting Meizu to show up with a new DAP again. It is the right time Meizu! Come on you can do it again.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> $20 for an MP3 player? Chip quality?




Not bad actually. I'd describe the sound as lean and clean. It has a very nice timber to the notes but lacks a bit in the bass (need a little eq lift in the low bass). 

Although it can't touch the X3 it puts up a good fight with my phone (HTC M7) and outperforms both the Clip+ and my old iPod shuffle to my ears.

Remember these are very early impressions so I will report back when I get some more time with it.

I got it primarily for travelling since the stated battery life is 80(!) hours, if it's comes close to half of that I'll be very happy.

I just put my old 32 GB sdcard that I used to use with the X3 in and although there seems to be some glitches with the library sorting it plays every format on there, even my high resolution flac files.

Edit: scratch the last sentence, it doens'nt seem to support flac with higher resolution than 48/16.


----------



## aaDee

peter123 said:


> Ruizu X02 (~$20)


 

 link and review??


----------



## peter123

aadee said:


> link and review??




Lol, I've only had it for a couple of hours so review will have to wait for a while. I'm on my phone right now but I bought it of Aliexpress for $22, just search for Ruizu.


----------



## aaDee

peter123 said:


> Lol, I've only had it for a couple of hours so review will have to wait for a while. I'm on my phone right now but I bought it of Aliexpress for $22, just search for Ruizu.


 

 got it buddy...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-Arrive-Ultrathin-MP3-Player-with-4GB-storage-and-1-8-Inch-Screen-can-play/32238678249.html


----------



## peter123

aadee said:


> got it buddy...
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-New-Arrive-Ultrathin-MP3-Player-with-4GB-storage-and-1-8-Inch-Screen-can-play/32238678249.html




Yep, that's the one. Thank you for providing the link!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Yep, that's the one. Thank you for providing the link!




This damned thing looks great! Is it as sleek as the pics? Does it have album cover graphics? If so, I'm ordering tonight. Btw, how long did it take for it to be shipped and arrive?


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> This damned thing looks great! Is it as sleek as the pics? Does it have album cover graphics? If so, I'm ordering tonight. Btw, how long did it take for it to be shipped and arrive?




Yes and yes it's all plastic but still feel well built. I ordered it October 14'th and it arrived sometime last week (I wasn't at home to pick it up when it arrived).

I think the lack of bass might have been lack of power. Now I use it with the VSD3S and had to set bass to flat. Will try more to determine this.......

Overall sound signature reminds me of the Cayin C5 (although not quite on the same level naturally).


----------



## peter123

Edit: although it's still early I can surely say that for the money it's a steal. Can't wait to find out about the battery life.....

Edit2: sorry for the new post, don't know what happened


----------



## peter123

Side by side X3 for size comparison:


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Side by side X3 for size comparison:




Thanks for answering my questions and for the impressions. I just bought one. I can't wait for it to arrive at my folk's place. I should be well into my move by the time these arrive, if it took 2 weeks. Looks like a fun find? Well done!


----------



## cjs001

Now that I've bought the IM-70... *stares hungrily at GR07 sale*


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Now that I've bought the IM-70... *stares hungrily at GR07 sale*




From the smooth non sibilance of the IM70 to the lush sibilance of the GR07? Brave.


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> From the smooth non sibilance of the IM70 to the lush sibilance of the GR07? Brave.


 
 Haha, well after much therapy session with my wallet, I've decided to just let this one go. Maybe when Vsonic has a new offering perhaps?


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Edit: although it's still early I can surely say that for the money it's a steal. Can't wait to find out about the battery life.....
> 
> Edit2: sorry for the new post, don't know what happened




Can it play FLAC? EQ there(preset/custom)? Whats the max cap you tried on mSD slot? Too much of buying options this BF......:confused_face_2:


----------



## peter123

shawn71 said:


> Can it play FLAC? EQ there(preset/custom)? Whats the max cap you tried on mSD slot? Too much of buying options this BF......:confused_face_2:




Yes it plays flac up to 48/16. I've only tried with 32 GB card so far but can try with 64 GB tomorrow (I don't have bigger). 

5 band eq plus presets....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

It runs on the rock chip nano b. It's highly regarded in China and other Asian countries as a very high quality chip, rivaling Wolfson.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Maxing out the sample rate and bit depth on my laptop while using the FIIO E18 is audio bliss.
  
 Right now I'm running at 24 Bit, 96000 Hz. It's so detailed, and makes my Sony H3 come to life. The GR07BE has never sounded this good to my ears. I'm having a ball revisiting a bunch of gears to see how well they upscales. I think I know what I'm going to be doing with the rest of my day off of work lmao
  
 Forgive my enthusiasm, I'm just now dabbling into the world of using DAC from my laptop.
  
 PS- I went black Friday shopping at Best Buy last night for my son. I had the XBOX One with the Knect and two controllers in my cart, but was talked out of it by the store clerk and several customers. I ended up getting the PS4.
  
 Was it a mistake? I know this is a Headphone forum but I know you guys are all tech gurus and I highly respect your opinions.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjs001

hisoundfi said:


> Maxing out the sample rate and bit depth on my laptop while using the FIIO E18 is audio bliss.
> 
> Right now I'm running at 24 Bit, 96000 Hz. It's so detailed, and makes my Sony H3 come to life. The GR07BE has never sounded this good to my ears. I'm having a ball revisiting a bunch of gears to see how well they upscales. I think I know what I'm going to be doing with the rest of my day off of work lmao
> 
> ...


 
 Could've just built him a tank of a PC


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Maxing out the sample rate and bit depth on my laptop while using the FIIO E18 is audio bliss.
> 
> Right now I'm running at 24 Bit, 96000 Hz. It's so detailed, and makes my Sony H3 come to life. The GR07BE has never sounded this good to my ears. I'm having a ball revisiting a bunch of gears to see how well they upscales. I think I know what I'm going to be doing with the rest of my day off of work lmao
> 
> ...


 
  
 You made the right decision. The ps4 is more powerful and games look better on it (I have been also a sony guy my whole life ). and if you yourself plan to play games on it, here is a fun little fact: usb dacs work with the ps4 with plug and play. No joke.
  
  http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/691087-playstation-4/69310423
  
 More at the link.


----------



## clee290

@Hisoundfi: From a hardware standpoint, the PS4 is better than the Xbox One. But if your son's friends all have Xbox One's, he might enjoy the Xbox One one more since, well, he can play with his friends.


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Yes it plays flac up to 48/16. I've only tried with 32 GB card so far but can try with 64 GB tomorrow (I don't have bigger).
> 
> 5 band eq plus presets....




TY.....interesting at this price tag,but durability is known only after some weeks or months to sansa clip/zip line ups.....


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

cjs001 said:


> Could've just built him a tank of a PC


this^^ +1


----------



## cjs001

Hehe @Hisoundfi I was just joking. It doesn't matter if it's the right choice. What's important is you've already bought it. Just make sure you son worships the ground you walk on and be grateful he's got a present at all ;P
  
 But to answer your question, Xbox if your son is into shooters (cuz murica!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). PS for ("j")RPGs in general. Not that much difference between both platform these days since third party developers would just make games that fit both platforms to ensure they get wider customer base. Innovation of games on "next gen" consoles is pretty much dead end.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> Was it a mistake? I know this is a Headphone forum but I know you guys are all tech gurus and I highly respect your opinions.


 
  
 Both have positives and negatives, and I agree that you could have checked which one most of his friends have, I guess he would like to play with them sometimes.


----------



## brucewein

Hi guys, I was looking for decent DJ headphones and wanted to buy Pioneer HDJ-1000. When I saw that it was out of my budget I started looking elsewhere and almost ordered the Reloop RH-2500. What I look in headphones is : good powerful sound I like good deep bass and high treble, I don't like mids so much. Another thing I need the cable to be on one side only and the cans should swivel for mixing. 
As I was saying, almost got the Reloop until stumbled in this forum. From what I've read the Somic are most suitable for my needs so I need your help here guys !


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

peter123 said:


> Not bad actually. I'd describe the sound as lean and clean. It has a very nice timber to the notes but lacks a bit in the bass (need a little eq lift in the low bass).
> 
> Although it can't touch the X3 it puts up a good fight with my phone (HTC M7) and outperforms both the Clip+ and my old iPod shuffle to my ears.
> 
> ...


care to take a picture of it next to your phone? (unless you were using it for the images.)


----------



## ksoq

peter123 said:


> Not bad actually. I'd describe the sound as lean and clean. It has a very nice timber to the notes but lacks a bit in the bass (need a little eq lift in the low bass).
> 
> Although it can't touch the X3 it puts up a good fight with my phone (HTC M7) and outperforms both the Clip+ and my old iPod shuffle to my ears.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you ever gotten a warning saying "SRS will be turned off" or something like that once a custom EQ is assigned? I got that warning once and have never gotten it again, so I'm a little confused.


----------



## bhazard

Just added the LH Labs LPS into my setup. My GO1000 and XE800 has never sounded better. It's pretty insane how good it is. Think how adding the Cayin C5 gave a silent black background and enhanced dynamics, and times that by 5.
  
 Yeah... so thinking about it, at retail prices this is near an $800+ setup, so it better sound good. lol. Luckily I didn't pay anywhere near that.


----------



## Hisoundfi

So I jumped on the boat for the AKG K7XX headphones. It's just too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Hisoundfi

So now I'm curious if I could do this...
  
 Has anyone on here dabbled in double amping?
  
 I'm wondering How it will sound if I go from Laptop-FIIO E18-Bravo Ocean tube Amplifier-Headphones
  
 Would it work? Would there be any impedance issues?
  
 I'm just thinking of the resolution of the FIIO DAC in combination with the sweet warm and expansive sound of a tube amp.


----------



## kova4a

hisoundfi said:


> So now I'm curious if I could do this...
> 
> Has anyone on here dabbled in double amping?
> 
> ...


 
 Why would you be double amping the e18 when you can just use the e18 as a DAC and the Bravo ocean as an amp through the line-out?


----------



## twister6

kova4a said:


> Why would you be double amping the e18 when you can just use the e18 as a DAC and the Bravo ocean as an amp through the line-out?


 
  
 +1, use LO of E18 (thus as a DAC) and another external amp.  But I still would recommend E10k DAC/amp over using E18 for the same purpose.  It's a lot cleaner and more neutral in comparison to E18 being warmer/smoother and even a bit veiled (by doing a/b comparison).  Plus, E10k is smaller with a more convenient easy to handle volume knob.


----------



## bhazard

The problem with the Bravo Ocean and many other hybrid tube setups... you don't get the full tube sound. I also find it irritating to "tube swap", and its a money pit for minimal gains. 
  
 Unless you get a tube amp that has tubes in both the preamp and output stages, the tube isn't doing much to the sound.
  
 I had the Bravo and Aune T1. They were good amps, but I realized how useless the tubes were after awhile. I still have a ton of used tubes I could sell you if you want them cheap.


----------



## brucewein

brucewein said:


> Hi guys, I was looking for decent DJ headphones and wanted to buy Pioneer HDJ-1000. When I saw that it was out of my budget I started looking elsewhere and almost ordered the Reloop RH-2500. What I look in headphones is : good powerful sound I like good deep bass and high treble, I don't like mids so much. Another thing I need the cable to be on one side only and the cans should swivel for mixing.
> As I was saying, almost got the Reloop until stumbled in this forum. From what I've read the Somic are most suitable for my needs so I need your help here guys !


 

 Anyone can help ?
 From further reading I understood that my options are TAKSTAR or SOMIC. I need a recommendation to a specific model. PLEASE GUYS !


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> It runs on the rock chip nano b. It's highly regarded in China and other Asian countries as a very high quality chip, rivaling Wolfson.




Thanks for sharing this information. Where did you find it?




dischorddubstep said:


> care to take a picture of it next to your phone? (unless you were using it for the images.)




Sorry, I use the phone for pictures  The size is 90mm x 39mm x 7.8mm



ksoq said:


> Have you ever gotten a warning saying "SRS will be turned off" or something like that once a custom EQ is assigned? I got that warning once and have never gotten it again, so I'm a little confused.




No I haven't seen that but I've only got it for a day so far.....


----------



## Ruben123

How does it compare to the Galaxy S Voodoo?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. Where did you find it?
> Sorry, I use the phone for pictures  The size is 90mm x 39mm x 7.8mm
> No I haven't seen that but I've only got it for a day so far.....




http://www.griebk.lt/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=225

http://www.mp4nation.net/blog/2009/07/new-rockchip-nano-to-power-mp3-players/

There's quite a few other pages, but these should provide info..


----------



## HouseOfDoom

brucewein said:


> Anyone can help ?
> From further reading I understood that my options are TAKSTAR or SOMIC. I need a recommendation to a specific model. PLEASE GUYS !




The Takstar is your first and best option. Follow it to DJ stardom.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> http://www.griebk.lt/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=225
> 
> http://www.mp4nation.net/blog/2009/07/new-rockchip-nano-to-power-mp3-players/
> 
> There's quite a few other pages, but these should provide info..




Thank you, I found a lot of information about the chip but none mentioning that it was used in this player but I see that in you first link.

BTW it works fine with 64 GB card as well. Still some issues with some artist in the alphabetical sorting but nothing major.


----------



## cjs001

peter123 said:


> Not bad actually. I'd describe the sound as lean and clean. It has a very nice timber to the notes but lacks a bit in the bass (need a little eq lift in the low bass).
> 
> Although it can't touch the X3 it puts up a good fight with my phone (HTC M7) and outperforms both the Clip+ and my old iPod shuffle to my ears.
> 
> ...


 
 Cool, I've been looking for a portable player that can compete with Clip+ Might just bite on this one. Detailed review sometime soon?


----------



## peter123

cjs001 said:


> Cool, I've been looking for a portable player that can compete with Clip+ Might just bite on this one. Detailed review sometime soon?




I'm afraid I won't be able to have that ready until next weekend


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I purchased one off aliexpress. 7 day delivery, so I should have it in a bit over a week. Gonna pit it up against all of my DAPs, and see where it lands. 

Currently using my Sony with my Monster NTune cans, and I'm quite happy. Big smile on my face.


----------



## cjs001

peter123 said:


> I'm afraid I won't be able to have that ready until next weekend


 
 Too late anyhow! I bought an 8GB ver off Gearbest ><


----------



## mrmoto050

brucewein said:


> Anyone can help ?
> From further reading I understood that my options are TAKSTAR or SOMIC. I need a recommendation to a specific model. PLEASE GUYS !


 

 I have these and love them ATH-PRO700MK2 Professional DJ, you can get them on amazon.


----------



## brucewein

houseofdoom said:


> The Takstar is your first and best option. Follow it to DJ stardom.


 

 Which model of Takstar will give me best BASS and TREBLE, will be with swiveling cups and one sided cable (preferably detachable) ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Takstar Pro80 are in Chicago, I'm pretty excited! They should be here on Monday.
  
 I've been jamming the schiit out of my full size cans in anticipation.
  
 The synergy with my FIIO E18 with the bass boost on and Takstar HI2050 are pretty fanfriggentastic. The boosted bass response from the E18, and complimenting treble, resolution, seperation and detail from the HI2050 all in a semi open design; I honestly wonder how it will get much better. They are side by side with my M50 in terms of what I prefer. What they lack in terms of bass quality, extension and response, they make up for in resolution, detail, and separation up top. That's where the E18 bass boost comes into play. The more time I spend with these HI2050 the better they sound, seriously. I'm liking them more and more with each listening session. They are probably the most comfortable phones I've ever worn. That brightness and harshness has settled and now it's just tons of detail and accuracy that doesn't get fatiguing. At the prices you can find them for, I would consider them a must have. Just make sure you don't judge them right out of the box. Maybe even burn them in for a good 100 hours before popping them on your head.
  
 I will soon see an upgrade with the Pro80 and AKG K7XX (I hope)
  
 Also, been jamming my Walkman F806-Cayin C5-ATH-M50. The synergy on that combo is pretty rawsome (that's radical and awesome at the same time)
  
 I haven't given up on in ears, I actually prefer them for comfort and ease of use reasons, but the colder weather and the fact that I'm staying home a lot lately makes full size cans ideal.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> *Not bad actually. I'd describe the sound as lean and clean. It has a very nice timber to the notes but lacks a bit in the bass (need a little eq lift in the low bass).*
> 
> Although it can't touch the X3 it puts up a good fight with my phone (HTC M7) and outperforms both the Clip+ and my old iPod shuffle to my ears.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's exactly how that other ONN V2 sounds!  Funny, how they look identical as well, with an exception of micro-sd card slot on the left (V2) versus on the right (XO2).  GUI is a bit different, and control buttons on V2 are under a touch-push sealed cover versus a physical iDevice like wheel-button on X02.
  
 The one I got is: http://www.dx.com/p/onn-v2-ultra-slim-1-8-tft-screen-sporting-mp4-player-w-fm-usb-2-0-3-5mm-tf-blue-8gb-327846#.VHoq2bB0z3h
  
    
  
 and has 280 mAh battery, but the spec claims only 8hrs of playback time   I haven't tested it long enough to check thte battery life, but that is a huge step up from 8hrs to 80hrs!!!
  
 Curios how long a battery of Ruizu going to last.  Like you said, even if it's 40hrs - that would be awesome!


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> That's exactly how that other ONN V2 sounds!  Funny, how they look identical as well, with an exception of micro-sd card slot on the left (V2) versus on the right (XO2).  GUI is a bit different, and control buttons on V2 are under a touch-push sealed cover versus a physical iDevice like wheel-button on X02.
> 
> The one I got is: http://www.dx.com/p/onn-v2-ultra-slim-1-8-tft-screen-sporting-mp4-player-w-fm-usb-2-0-3-5mm-tf-blue-8gb-327846#.VHoq2bB0z3h
> 
> ...


 
 Other sites I've seen claim >20 hours which seems more reasonable with a 400mAh battery though somewhat unbelievable to me but if it does, then great!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> That's exactly how that other ONN V2 sounds!  Funny, how they look identical as well, with an exception of micro-sd card slot on the left (V2) versus on the right (XO2).  GUI is a bit different, and control buttons on V2 are under a touch-push sealed cover versus a physical iDevice like wheel-button on X02.
> 
> The one I got is: http://www.dx.com/p/onn-v2-ultra-slim-1-8-tft-screen-sporting-mp4-player-w-fm-usb-2-0-3-5mm-tf-blue-8gb-327846#.VHoq2bB0z3h
> 
> ...




I remember that review and it was one of the reasons I took the plunge on the X02.

I've had it playing nonstop for 14 hours by now and the battery indicator shows about 50% so hopefully it should be able to reach at least 20 hours. If it does it's enough to be my new travel companion. I could always bring along the NX1 as well which should make the X02 last even longer 




cjs001 said:


> Other sites I've seen claim >20 hours which seems more reasonable with a 400mAh battery though somewhat unbelievable to me but if it does, then great!




Yeah, 20 hours seems more realistic.


----------



## cjs001

Output: DC 5.0~5.5V 500mA~800mA
  
I do hope that drives my Brainwavz R1 well since it always sounded anemic on my phone and Sony PRS T1 e-reader. As well as my soon to arrive ATH IM70.
  
  


peter123 said:


> I remember that review and it was one of the reasons I took the plunge on the X02.
> 
> I've had it playing nonstop for 14 hours by now and the battery indicator shows about 50% so hopefully it should be able to reach at least 20 hours. If it does it's enough to be my new travel companion. I could always bring along the NX1 as well which should make the X02 last even longer
> 
> ...


 
 Are you using it with a MicroSD? Does it freeze up with one while loading?
  
 I just hope my order from Gearbest doesn't take a month. They seem to have good deal at the moment though. 5USD discount voucher as new member and they're selling the 8GB version at 20$ with free delivery. Cost me around 16AUD


----------



## cjs001

peter123 said:


> Edit: scratch the last sentence, it doens'nt seem to support flac with higher resolution than 48/16.


 
 So it does support flac and up to 48/16?


----------



## bhazard

Received the SYUN iems today. Going to have a listen later.


----------



## mochill

impression plz


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> So it does support flac and up to 48/16?




Yeah he states that play FLAC at 48/16. No 24/96 though.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

These Monster Ntune HD are awesome cans! I mean they are incredibly detailed and FUN. They kinda remind me of my S-018, just on a bigger level. Ample, but not overwrought or overdone bass. Level and present mids that have nice bite with metal, and extended highs with decent timbre and detail. That there is hardly any mention of these anywhere in headfi is a crime. Since the founders of Monster are Asian and all parts are assembled in China, I'm including this in the Asian thread. Oh and paired with my Sony, it's vavavoom! No amp needed.


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> Yeah he states that play FLAC at 48/16. No 24/96 though.


 
 Just wanted to confirm since he only stated "it doens'nt seem to support flac with higher resolution than 48/16". Seems fine to me if that's the case as I don't have anything higher res than that. Most of my stuff are in 44/16 if not MP3 and I have hard enough time trying to differentiate between 128kbps and 320kbps. Maybe if I own a crazy set up one day...
  
 Plus it is a 20$ player. I'm not expecting it to compete with A&K or Hifiman  I wonder if it can be/benefits from rockbox'ed.


----------



## leobigfield

peter123 said:


> I remember that review and it was one of the reasons I took the plunge on the X02.
> 
> I've had it playing nonstop for 14 hours by now and the battery indicator shows about 50% so hopefully it should be able to reach at least 20 hours. If it does it's enough to be my new travel companion. I could always bring along the NX1 as well which should make the X02 last even longer
> 
> ...


 
  
 Probably the 80hrs measurement  was done playing 64k or less mp3's file and the display turned off during all playback. But if it really beats the Clip+ SQ with 20h playtime it's really a great bargain!


----------



## cjs001

leobigfield said:


> Probably the 80hrs measurement  was done playing 64k or less mp3's file and the display turned off during all playback. But if it really beats the Clip+ SQ with 20h playtime it's really a great bargain!


 
 Yeah, that's what made me take the plunge especially when I could get the 8GB version off Gearbest at half the price of an 8GB Clip+ and I have been eyeing those for a while now. With longer playtime and superior SQ...and a more servicable display what am I waiting for?


----------



## twister6

cjs001 said:


> *Output: DC 5.0~5.5V 500mA~800mA*
> 
> I do hope that drives my Brainwavz R1 well since it always sounded anemic on my phone and Sony PRS T1 e-reader. As well as my soon to arrive ATH IM70.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe that's in reference to AC/DC USB wall adapter, not sure if they include it and thus list it in a spec?
  
*Input: AC 110~240V, 50/60Hz, Max 100mA
 Output: DC 5.0~5.5V 500mA~800mA*
  
 Based on my experience with ONN V2, that thing gets very loud; not amp-powerful but just loud   And as Peter mentioned, NX1 would be a good pair up to keep the volume of mp3 player down to extend battery life.


----------



## twister6

.... and did I forgot to mention again, DITA Answer completely ruined my listening experience with every other IEM?  Yep, just like that...


----------



## nmatheis

Poor you, twister6...

Poor you


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> I believe that's in reference to AC/DC USB wall adapter, not sure if they include it and thus list it in a spec?
> 
> *Input: AC 110~240V, 50/60Hz, Max 100mA
> Output: DC 5.0~5.5V 500mA~800mA*
> ...


 
 Ah I see makes more sense now  Thought it was strange with the values. But hopefully it can drive the R1. if not I have my ATH IM70 arriving soon


----------



## RedJohn456

After owning both the Havi Pro 1 and VSD3 for some time now, I have been really favoring the Pro 1 lately. I have had some success with tip rolling but it is way too easy to lose seal. But it sounds oh so good with a proper seal. So then I came across the concept of custom silicon sleves. 
  
 So I got the crazy idea of getting a pair made for my havi pro 1. Perfect seal everytime! It's not going to be cheap but I am so enamored by this little beauty I am willing to get it done. I am going to call an audiologists office and find out the price etc. If its like crazy expensive I might hold off to see how the B6 fares but if its not too bad price wise I am going for it


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Just wanted to confirm since he only stated "it doens'nt seem to support flac with higher resolution than 48/16". Seems fine to me if that's the case as I don't have anything higher res than that. Most of my stuff are in 44/16 if not MP3 and I have hard enough time trying to differentiate between 128kbps and 320kbps. Maybe if I own a crazy set up one day...
> 
> Plus it is a 20$ player. I'm not expecting it to compete with A&K or Hifiman  I wonder if it can be/benefits from rockbox'ed.




There's mention of the rock chip, so you might be able to rockbox it? I dunno? If you can rockbox it, that would essentially make it the best value DAP with FLAC capability. **** yeah if so!!!


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> There's mention of the rock chip, so you might be able to rockbox it? I dunno? If you can rockbox it, that would essentially make it the best value DAP with FLAC capability. **** yeah if so!!!


 
 I might try to rockbox it when/if my unit arrives. Just need to make sure I can restore the settings if things turn sour. Not sure having the rock chip will mean anything, but here's to hoping


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> .... and did I forgot to mention again, DITA Answer completely ruined my listening experience with every other IEM?  Yep, just like that...


 
  
 Now now... don't be too hard on yourself. Be patient. After a while having gourmet meal everyday, cheap fast foods would taste good too once in a while. Ask Hugh Grant if you don't believe me.


----------



## rontant

Just FYI, the Bluetooth version is CNY 127 ($21)
  

  
  
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.3.qA26j7&id=41147566367&abbucket=_AB-M32_B10&rn=&acm=03054.1003.1.115927&uuid=xxoVIwhD_BNf9DHupQQACAVnTNGKBZuEo&abtest=_AB-LR32-PR32&scm=1003.1.03054.ITEM_41147566367_115927&pos=2


----------



## cjs001

I already have the X02 on the way so I'll pass hehe. Also I did a bit of digging around rockbox's wiki and found this regarding the Rockchip.
  


> "Little is known currently about this chip for which we do not have any kind of documentation. This page tries to summarize what is known. It is believed that the RKNanoB? is somehow related with the RK27xx and the RK28xx. The ARM core has been identified as a Cortex-M3 (from CPUID). The official brief for rknano-C confirms the core and specifies 100MHz max core frequency, 128kB of static ram and 96kB of dram."


 
  
 Perhaps someone more well versed in microprocessors can make sense out of this?
  
 Given the RK27xx is listed under
  
Unusable ports Work has begun on porting Rockbox to these players, but much remains before they are usable:

*Onda* VX747, VX767 and VX777
*Google* Android
*Apple* iPod Classic (6G)
*Rockchip* rk27xx
*Creative*: Zen, Zen Mozaic, Zen X-Fi, Zen X-Fi 2 and Zen X-Fi 3
*Sony*: NWZ-E360 and NWZ-E370
  
 I guess the likelyhood of successfully Rockboxing them unlikely for the time being. But on the plus side, work is being done!


----------



## 1clearhead

I have both the *Ruizu X02* and the *ONN Q9* and I can surely tell you that the X02 can outlast the Q9 up to 6 times more longer on playtime, or even more!
  
 .....but, I still love both players for its unique playback signatures. Ruizu X02 mimics a digital amp, while the ONN Q9 mimics a tube amp. Get them, both!


----------



## starcraft2

nmatheis said:


> starcraft2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was woundering to get the im02 but that description is exactly what I don´t look for. Lack of musicality.
> ...


 
  
 I wanted to try for myself a good ba before going into a hybrid.
  
 Just ordered vc1000.


----------



## Hisoundfi

These are pretty amazing guys...
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html?s=p
  
 Don't let the ratings fool you. The pair I got on the 11/11 sale have an unbelievable dynamic range and the resolution is pretty amazing. They extend on both sides unbelievably. If anything, some might find the top end a little bright. I am quickly addicted to the resolution and accuracy, and range of them.
  
 Reading the reviews for the authentic product, you would swear they were the same thing. The only difference is the cable design.
  
 Definitely worth a shot, I love mine.


----------



## rontant

1clearhead said:


> I have both the *Ruizu X02* and the *ONN Q9* and I can surely tell you that the X02 can outlast the Q9 up to 6 times more longer on playtime, or even more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 


I understand they can take TF cards but any idea if there's any size limit? 


Edit: NVM, found the answer. Maximum size of TF card Q9 can take is 16GB. http://www.onnchina.com/mp3_mp4/product128.html


----------



## Francisk

redjohn456 said:


> After owning both the Havi Pro 1 and VSD3 for some time now, I have been really favoring the Pro 1 lately. I have had some success with tip rolling but it is way too easy to lose seal. But it sounds oh so good with a proper seal. So then I came across the concept of custom silicon sleves.
> 
> So I got the crazy idea of getting a pair made for my havi pro 1. Perfect seal everytime! It's not going to be cheap but I am so enamored by this little beauty I am willing to get it done. I am going to call an audiologists office and find out the price etc. If its like crazy expensive I might hold off to see how the B6 fares but if its not too bad price wise I am going for it




I've been tip rolling for a while with the Havi B3 Pro1 and I've found that the JVC Spiral Dot tips to be the perfect match for me. YMMV


----------



## 1clearhead

rontant said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the *Ruizu X02* and the *ONN Q9* and I can surely tell you that the X02 can outlast the Q9 up to 6 times more longer on playtime, or even more!
> ...


 
  
 Correct.


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the *Ruizu X02* and the *ONN Q9* and I can surely tell you that the X02 can outlast the Q9 up to 6 times more longer on playtime, or even more!
> ...







1clearhead said:


> Correct.




I'm using it with a 64 GB card right now 

About battery time:

I started using it with different headphones and IEM's for about three hours. Then I put the Brainwavz R3 on burn in for 12 hours with pretty loud volume. After that I used it for four hours with the HD558 so about 19 hours playing flac/MP3 320 KBS on louder than normal listening level and with stuff that's not the easiest to drive, not bad at all  

To make me even more happy full charge took less than two hours and it's ready to go again..........


----------



## rontant

peter123 said:


> I'm using it with a 64 GB card right now


 
  
 Thanks. So it's confirmed that Ruizu X2 can take 64GB MiniSD card. 
  
 Found another brand that claims to be able to take up to 64GB MiniSD card but Aliexpress doesn't seem to be selling it:
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.BrRcjP&id=41897865218&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Poor you, @twister6...
> 
> Poor you


 
  
 Uh, don't feel bad for me.  I got another shot at review sample (I guess DITA guys liked my review).  My point is that every time you raise your bar with a new "reference" pair of headphones, everything else you used to enjoy becomes blah in comparison.  I mean, it's a natural evolution; just have to be more clear minded in the future and put thing in perspective when I reviewing other headphones.
  
 I also starting to see very clear @Hisoundfi point about looking into CIEMs and other higher quality IEMs.  But still, The Answer is quite a bargain in comparison to $1k+ club of IE800, K3003, SE846, and others.  It is definitely on a reference/analytical side more than fun side, but using narrow bore tips brings up some fun bassier side to it as well, plus gives my E12A an excuse to exercise bass boost


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> Just FYI, the Bluetooth version is CNY 127 ($21)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, gotta look into this!  Can't see if it supports BT4.0 and aptx?  Probably for $21 doesn't...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey twister6 you might want to check out that link I posted a few posts back. 

These things are pretty mind blowing.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Hey @twister6 you might want to check out that link I posted a few posts back.
> 
> These things are pretty mind blowing.


 
 You reckon the IE80 ones are as good?


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> You reckon the IE80 ones are as good?


 
 No.
  
 I just got the IE800 clone too, black wire, and its ok. The bass goes deep and vocals are clear, but there is something wonky in the bass. It's also very microphonic. There's a big dip in the FR somewhere, but I can't place it yet.


----------



## cjs001

Isn't that blatant plagiarism?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

cjs001 said:


> Isn't that blatant plagiarism?


 
 Probably. But it's made by some no-name Chinese company; I don't think Sennheiser would be willing to waste time and resources tracking them down. Besides, it would be a total waste.


----------



## cjs001

thatbeatsguy said:


> Probably. But it's made by some no-name Chinese company; I don't think Sennheiser would be willing to waste time and resources tracking them down. Besides, it would be a total waste.


 
 True, but I probably won't buy them on that principal.


----------



## Squalo

bhazard said:


> No.
> 
> I just got the IE800 clone too, black wire, and its ok. The bass goes deep and vocals are clear, but there is something wonky in the bass. It's also very microphonic. There's a big dip in the FR somewhere, but I can't place it yet.


 
 The same ie800 from that Tennmak seller?
  
 Quite a few different ie800 to choose from if one likes to buy that kind of product...


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> No.
> 
> I just got the IE800 clone too, black wire, and its ok. The bass goes deep and vocals are clear, but there is something wonky in the bass. It's also very microphonic. There's a big dip in the FR somewhere, but I can't place it yet.


 
 My IE800 clone was really bright out of the box, it was almost unlistenable. I have about 20 hours of play time on them. I now have a V signature that is clear and high resolution through the entire spectrum. I'm finding the treble clarity to be pretty epic. Cymbal crashes and high hats sound very good. Bass extends pretty well and has plenty of sub layer to it. If there's a dip IMO, I'm hearing it right around the low mids/mid bass range. This makes the midrange seem dry/cold, but very detailed and with good imaging IMO. Soundstage is very impressive to also IMO.


----------



## ErnestPoland

Anyone can recommend good quality portable amp from aliexpress / ebay? Would be good if the battery lasts long. Thanks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ya know, we cover products usually like 3 at a time, but we've not really had a "must have" budget list.
  
 I'm curious if we could collaborate and come up with one.
  
 Any volunteers as far as what is "must have" budget gears?
  
 Let's keep each item under $200 usd and see what we can come up with!


----------



## bhazard

So far, the SYUN ME-1 is a neutral sig IEM that reminds me of the A161P, but with a better soundstage and less sibilance. It does seem a bit cold though. Bass doesn't really extend deep with any authority, and the top end seems splashy at times. Vocals are a standout.
  
 The sample came with a mediocre tip selection as well, which shouldn't be the case for a $100+ IEM. The HZsound came with more tips. Only a few hours in though.
  
 I haven't found the best tips yet either, but they seem to do best with Comply foam types or wide bore dual flanges (best for soundstage).
  
 It requires quite a bit of power as well.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I vote for the Koss Porta Pro, ATH-M50, Takstar Pro80, Takstar HI2050 for full size cans
  
 I vote for the Topping NX1, and Cayin C5 for amps
  
 I vote Havi B3 Pro 1, Ostry KC06 (and KC06A), TTPOD T1E, ZA Carbo Tenore, Sony MH1, Sony MDR-EX58V, SM E30, Xiaomi Piston, Vivo XE800, Vsonic GR07BE, KZ EDSE, KZ DT3, VSD3 (and VSD3S). I wanna include DGS100 but too many people would give me crap for it lmao


----------



## hennezzy

Ive been quite happy with my topping nx1, battery life is quite good, last me a week of usage easy


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> So far, the SYUN ME-1 is a neutral sig IEM that reminds me of the A161P, but with a better soundstage and less sibilance. It does seem a bit cold though. Bass doesn't really extend deep with any authority. The sample came with a mediocre tip selection as well, which shouldn't be the case for a $100+ IEM. The HZsound came with more tips.
> 
> I haven't found the best tips yet either, but they seem to do best with Comply foam types or wide bore dual flanges (best for soundstage).


 
 Do they feel solid in your hand? How's the build quality? They look cool as heck


----------



## twister6

ernestpoland said:


> Anyone can recommend good quality portable amp from aliexpress / ebay? Would be good if the battery lasts long. Thanks!


 
  
 Topping NX1 is ok and has a very good battery.  If you want to step up to a better sound/build quality, FiiO E11k is great but battery will be just average.  If you want a good sound quality, go up to Cayin C5 or FiiO E12A where the later one has double battery life of C5, but still nowhere near NX1.  Based on your requirements of a long battery life and reference to aliexpress/ebay (thus, a budget price?), I would say go for NX1.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Do they feel solid in your hand? How's the build quality? They look cool as heck


 
  
 As well as how heavy are they?  Wondering also if it can be worn over-ear, in case if it's heavy?


----------



## cjs001

hisoundfi said:


> Ya know, we cover products usually like 3 at a time, but we've not really had a "must have" budget list.
> 
> I'm curious if we could collaborate and come up with one.
> 
> ...


 
 Wouldn't a "Must have" 'budget' list be counter intuitive? Unless it's 1 source, 1 amp and 1 headphone only. A budget build.


----------



## ZapX629

hisoundfi said:


> I vote for the Koss Porta Pro, ATH-M50, Takstar Pro80, Takstar HI2050 for full size cans
> 
> I vote for the Topping NX1, and Cayin C5 for amps
> 
> I vote Havi B3 Pro 1, Ostry KC06 (and KC06A), TTPOD T1E, ZA Carbo Tenore, Sony MH1, Sony MDR-EX58V, SM E30, Xiaomi Piston, Vivo XE800, Vsonic GR07BE, KZ EDSE, KZ DT3, VSD3 (and VSD3S). I wanna include DGS100 but too many people would give me crap for it lmao


 

 I'd put the CKR9 and IM70/50 in there and that list is getting a little long, lol.


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Do they feel solid in your hand? How's the build quality? They look cool as heck


 
 Solid build. Shiny and reflective.
  


twister6 said:


> As well as how heavy are they?  Wondering also if it can be worn over-ear, in case if it's heavy?


 
 Not heavy at all, but they are tilted, so they can't be worn over ear.


----------



## kuko61

hisoundfi said:


> I vote Havi B3 Pro 1, Ostry KC06 (and KC06A), TTPOD T1E, ZA Carbo Tenore, Sony MH1, Sony MDR-EX58V, SM E30, Xiaomi Piston, Vivo XE800, Vsonic GR07BE, KZ EDSE, KZ DT3, VSD3 (and VSD3S). I wanna include DGS100 but too many people would give me crap for it lmao


 
 Have any of these headphones sound signature and quality similar to Beyerdynamic DT990?
 I find IEM with V shape signature, but where sub-bass do not affect the mid-bass and mid range.
 Is it possible to buy related headphones below 100 USD? Maybe ATH-IM70? Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Never heard the dt990


----------



## cjs001

Enjoying my IM-70 atm


----------



## Hisoundfi

zapx629 said:


> I'd put the CKR9 and IM70/50 in there and that list is getting a little long, lol.


okay, maybe not a "must have" list, but how about a "you can't go wrong with anything on this list" list?


----------



## cjs001

Well, after listening to my IM70s (initial impressions), I have to nominate the humble Brainwavz R1. They're both dual dynamic (in different configuration) but the R1s don't sound that far off and for the price you pay I'd say it's quite good. Slight but noticeable soundstage difference, I think the IM70 has a bit more depth and sounds more articulate, R1's mids are a little bit veiled compared to the IM70 but really not that far behind in all category and for the price difference you pay I'm more impressed than ever by the R1s now.
  
 Of course the IM70 do have vastly superior build quality and detachable cables so you can have inline mic and better cable if you wish.


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, my wife got a iPhone 6 plus, and now she wants my Takstar hi2050, FML they are my favorite headphones at the moment.

So, being a good husband I did the smart thing. I told her she could have them, showed her the 53 dollar price tag for the pairs on Amazon, told her I'm going to order another pair, then went to aliexpress and ordered them for 38,and added two more iems so the total came to $53.

See, I turned a negative into a positive! And everyone is happy (including me muahahahahahaha!) 

Head fi over and out!!!


----------



## nmatheis

Hisoundfi: I thought you were going cold turkey on cheap Chinese kit to save up for some TOTL kit. What's up with padding your AliExpress cart with cheap, cheap IEM, man???


----------



## Leo888

May i have the link please @Hisoundfi for the $38 HI2050. Thanks on advance.


----------



## Hisoundfi

nmatheis said:


> Hisoundfi: I thought you were going cold turkey on cheap Chinese kit to save up for some TOTL kit. What's up with padding your AliExpress cart with cheap, cheap IEM, man???


Lmao, I just need a hit of something new LMAO. 

If you think about it they were free lol


----------



## nmatheis

Nope, not free. That was what, like 1000¢ you could've put towards your Roxannes, man! 

Every penny counts... 

Every penny counts...


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> *So, my wife got a iPhone 6 plus, and now she wants my Takstar hi2050*, FML they are my favorite headphones at the moment.
> 
> So, being a good husband I did the smart thing. I told her she could have them, showed her the 53 dollar price tag for the pairs on Amazon, told her I'm going to order another pair, then went to aliexpress and ordered them for 38,and added two more iems so the total came to $53.
> 
> ...


 

 My wife would never go for full size, messes up her hair


----------



## Hisoundfi

leo888 said:


> May i have the link please @Hisoundfi for the $38 HI2050. Thanks on advance.


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6384700995.html
  
 I ordered my last pair from them. I think it took three weeks to get them. They are legit.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> My wife would never go for full size, messes up her hair


I tried talking her into other cans, but she was hell bent over the Hi2050,why couldn't she go with my xb500 or monoprice mhp 839? 

What can I say? She has good taste


----------



## deltronzero

Recommendation for a good USB DAC/AMP combo?  Looking to pair with my AKG K-series cans.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## rontant

cjs001 said:


> Well, after listening to my IM70s (initial impressions), I have to nominate the humble Brainwavz R1. They're both dual dynamic (in different configuration) but the R1s don't sound that far off and for the price you pay I'd say it's quite good. Slight but noticeable soundstage difference, I think the IM70 has a bit more depth and sounds more articulate, R1's mids are a little bit veiled compared to the IM70 but really not that far behind in all category and for the price difference you pay I'm more impressed than ever by the R1s now.
> 
> Of course the IM70 do have vastly superior build quality and detachable cables so you can have inline mic and better cable if you wish.


 
 I wouldn't take my own initial impressions seriously. I bitched a lot for the first two weeks after I got my IM70. Tried all the stock tips, Comply tips, Sony hybrids, but none of them fit my ear, until one day, I put on the tips from my Sony Mh1a and that really changed the whole thing about IM70. Now I vote IM70 as a must have IEM.


----------



## Leo888

hisoundfi said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6384700995.html
> 
> I ordered my last pair from them. I think it took three weeks to get them. They are legit.




Thanks there @Hisoundfi.


----------



## cjs001

rontant said:


> I wouldn't take my own initial impressions seriously. I bitched a lot for the first two weeks after I got my IM70. Tried all the stock tips, Comply tips, Sony hybrids, but none of them fit my ear, until one day, I put on the tips from my Sony Mh1a and that really changed the whole thing about IM70. Now I vote IM70 as a must have IEM.


 
 That sounds like fit issue for you. I have good fit from the get go so I'm not too bothered. Either way, I'm happy with them, though they seem to hate my macbook as a source (like someone accompanying any music I play with a plastic bag percussion). Works well with my phone and other devices though.
  
 I still endorse the R1 as a pair of worthwhile pair of headphones if you're not too bothered by build quality. And don't get me wrong! Even though they look flimsy and cheaply made - I know I've complained a lot about it, but they perform wonderfully and in my 6 months time of using them, I've tugged on their cable a little bit when in a hurry and rattled the housing around a little (yeah I'm a terrible owner) but they held up remarkably well. Only the brainwavz logo seem to have faded from regular wear. Sound quality wise it performs quite well.
  
 That said, I think both IEMs can definitely do without the "memory cable" ugh... saying that term makes me feel dirty. *mouthwash*


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey folks, had a quick question.
  
 So I tried listening directly via the line out port on my SMSL M2 and it seems cleaner than the headphone port. Can it damage it if i keep doing that? I accidentally plugged it in but when comparing both parts, the line out seems clearer. Not sure how else to describe it. Its bypassing the amp right?


----------



## Inszy

ernestpoland said:


> Anyone can recommend good quality portable amp from aliexpress / ebay? Would be good if the battery lasts long. Thanks!


 

 iFi iCan Nano. Life battery? 90h and a lot of power.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

It's a sin and a crime to be reaching for a $6.00 pair of IEMs over two pair of IEMs that combined are $300, well...that's saying something. That's the SoundSOUL S-018 for me. Blessed sound to my ears.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, if anyone's interested Brainwavz S0 is at half price for Cyber Monday http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-s0-iem-earphones-free-fedex-2-day-to-select-destination


----------



## Shawn71

kova4a said:


> Btw, if anyone's interested Brainwavz S0 is at half price for Cyber Monday http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-s0-iem-earphones-free-fedex-2-day-to-select-destination




Yep....50% off!....and Im just going thru its 5th page of 15 on its own thread to decide to buy,whether its still REALLY worth?.....just for its sound not with its accessories and how its sound to my fav M5?.....


----------



## kova4a

shawn71 said:


> Yep....50% off!....and Im just going thru its 5th page of 15 on its own thread to decide to buy,whether its still REALLY worth?.....just for its sound not with its accessories and how its sound to my fav M5?.....


 
 Well, depends on your expectations but as the full package it's a great buy at this price and not to forget the free fedex to select destinations.


----------



## Shawn71

kova4a said:


> Well, depends on your expectations but as the full package it's a great buy at this price and not to forget the free fedex to select destinations.




Yup Like I said for other things thats just freakin deal as a whole package with free FedEX ww than some unknown aliexpress IEMs and waiting for a month or more to reach us....


----------



## Shawn71

Gents: hit meelec.com for M Duo and A151p (rev2) IEMs each costing $32.99 w/free US shipping......PS:both are mic versions tho.....:tongue_smile:


----------



## cjs001

been well over 2 days now and my order on gearbest is still "pending" and yet to receive a tracking number. So the item hasn't even left the warehouse yet... sigh. Joys of buying things online


----------



## Charliemotta

What tips are you using?
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Gents: hit meelec.com for M Duo and A151p (rev2) IEMs each costing $32.99 w/free US shipping......PS:both are mic versions tho.....:tongue_smile:




Neither worth the money now. The M Duo is intensely v shaped with very scooped out mids. An old dual dynamic that missed the mark with too much low end (the Narmoo S1 is a better option). The a151 was a pretty decent single BA, but again, advancements in this area have left better options with single BA with better bass response. I'd personally pass on both.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> Neither worth the money now. The M Duo is intensely v shaped with very scooped out mids. An old dual dynamic that missed the mark with too much low end (the Narmoo S1 is a better option). The a151 was a pretty decent single BA, but again, advancements in this area have left better options with single BA with better bass response. I'd personally pass on both.


 
 It seems that in this thread, all Western brands have fallen to nameless Chinese brands. I think I just now realized that.


----------



## cjs001

thatbeatsguy said:


> It seems that in this thread, all Western brands have fallen to nameless Chinese brands. I think I just now realized that.


 
 Eh? Maybe or rather Chinese/Asian brands are a lot more affordable and therefore easily available to be enjoyed.


----------



## knives

thatbeatsguy said:


> It seems that in this thread, all Western brands have fallen to nameless Chinese brands. I think I just now realized that.


 

 just in bang for buck.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Neither worth the money now. The M Duo is intensely v shaped with very scooped out mids. An old dual dynamic that missed the mark with too much low end (the Narmoo S1 is a better option). The a151 was a pretty decent single BA, but again, advancements in this area have left better options with single BA with better bass response. I'd personally pass on both.


 
  
 Don't have a151, but agree on M-Duo.  Though I have a lot of respect for Meelec, M-Duo is an old model tuned to match Beats (relatively to older models around the time of its release) with a deep v-shaped sig.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got these last night. 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6384700997.html
  
 Looks a lot like the DM2, but 40 bucks cheaper and no tuning filters.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The more I listen to these AuGlamour-AG-R1, the more the mid bass bloats over everything, and the more recessed the treble gets. Kind of frustrating to have something sound great out of the box and break in for the worse.


----------



## jant71

hisoundfi said:


> The more I listen to these AuGlamour-AG-R1, the more the mid bass bloats over everything, and the more recessed the treble gets. Kind of frustrating to have something sound great out of the box and break in for the worse.


 
 Maybe a candidate for front screen removal?? If it is a material that really filters then you'll get just what you want, less bass/mid-bass and more treble back.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sevens are wild right now. 

Page 777. Anyone who posts on it, buy a lottery ticket


----------



## twister6

If you guys want some eye candy pictures (not the kind we got used to from Wokei ), I updated my DITA The Answer review with full unboxing and other close-ups: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dita-audio-the-answer/reviews/11993 - just scroll down to the bottom of the review.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

DITA is beautiful.


----------



## nihontoman

The DITA do look like $600 headphones :| they really should come with a detachable cable though


----------



## slowpickr

These arrived over the weekend.  Outstanding for $8.  Still in tip rolling mode.  The small carrying case is a plus.


----------



## mrmoto050

kuko61 said:


> Have any of these headphones sound signature and quality similar to Beyerdynamic DT990?
> I find IEM with V shape signature, but where sub-bass do not affect the mid-bass and mid range.
> Is it possible to buy related headphones below 100 USD? Maybe ATH-IM70? Thanks.


 
 I would say the Havi B3 Pro 2, VSD3, Sidy DM3 might come pretty close. But you are comparing Apples (IEM) to Oranges (Full ize Over Ear) so there will be trade offs.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nihontoman said:


> The DITA do look like $600 headphones :| they really should come with a detachable cable though




In some ways I agree, but I'm not sold on detatchable cable. They tend to go bad at the housing connector, or in mochill's FX850 experience, completely break. Or the issues with the Vsd3s cable? Yeah you can just replace the cable, but the swiveling can damage the housing connector, so it's a tough call IMHO. DITA would be my reach IEM. Not going customs ever again.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

slowpickr said:


> These arrived over the weekend.  Outstanding for $8.  Still in tip rolling mode.  The small carrying case is a plus.




Wait till they burn in. 50-100 hours, and they open up and really deliver 3D imaging and articulate bass. My favorite IEM at the moment. Great purchase.


----------



## ksoq

peter123 said:


> No I haven't seen that but I've only got it for a day so far.....


 

 Ah, thanks. The warning just made me wonder whether some sound effects (SRS Wow?) were turned on by default. Also, displaying album arts tends to freeze the player for 10~20 seconds, even though the song starts playing, so I ended up having to delete all album arts from my mp3's


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Currently traveling to Florida, and these are my music buddies. The TF 10 grey tips are a perfect marriage of tip and IEM. Even better than the JVC spiral dots. These woodies are a gem. Truly.


----------



## flib372

Where can i buy the S-018 for shipping to Germany?


----------



## Hisoundfi

The pro 80 came in. 

It's very nice. Everyone who recommended the hm5 pads are right, the pleather pads aren't the most comfortable pad in the world. 

These seem like they probably have the same driver as the hi2050, but are closed cans. It is more forward bass at the cost of less airyness and top end resolution. I don't think it's necessarily a upgrade from the hi2050 so much as a different tuning. Burn in could change my opinion, as I am going off of an initial impression. 

BTW the case is more than worth the extra money. It's a super dope case that any headphone enthusiast will appreciate. 

The pro80 seems to be somewhere between the hi2050 and ATH-M50 tuning. 

I will post more impressions after a few more listening sessions and burn in.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

flib372 said:


> Where can i buy the S-018 for shipping to Germany?




Will Amazon UK ship to Germany?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/social/swf/B009GISUL8/o=ShareProduct/ref=tsm_1_aw_swf_d_sp?vs=1


----------



## flib372

Yes, but i cannot find it on co.uk


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> In some ways I agree, but I'm not sold on detatchable cable. They tend to go bad at the housing connector, or in mochill's FX850 experience, completely break. Or the issues with the Vsd3s cable? Yeah you can just replace the cable, but the swiveling can damage the housing connector, so it's a tough call IMHO. DITA would be my reach IEM. Not going customs ever again.


 
  
 Yeah, I'm on a fence regarding detachable cables as well.  They have a huge value added when it comes to cable upgrade or adding a cable with in-line remote/mic.  Plus, you are in control of which cable you want to get versus DITA The Truth version which is The Answer with $350 custom cable.  Take for example ATH-IMxy series.  I absolutely hated cable that came with IM03, thick like an electric chord with a bulky memory wire, and just a generic copper quality.  Switching to ATs silver-plated upgrade cable or the one with in-line remote will cost you almost $100 and you still get the same bulky cable.  Instead, I opted for $40 soft (no memory wire) silver-plated replacement from lunashops.  So, that is a big plus.  But, in the process of constantly switch cables, I actually cracked the housing connector a little bit.  So, no more switching cables on that one.  Plus, detachable cable can add a lot of QC headaches like with early batches of UE900 and all the recent problems with VSD3/3S.  Some headphones can accommodate a design only for a slim connector housing, like Westone W-series.  I almost cracked W40 using FiiO replacement mmcx connector cable, while it worked much better with a slimmer lunashops replacement cable (and now FiiO made a special slim Westone-edition connector).  Furthermore, manufacturer has more control of audio path when they have non-detachable cable, and in case of DITA they use a special silver solder for a better conductivity.  Of course, you also need to have a solid build and good strain relief to go along with permanently attached cable.  Also, when you have a more expensive IEM, you will take a better care of it, so that's another factor in favor of permanent cable.  I can go on with this...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

C





flib372 said:


> Yes, but i cannot find it on co.uk




http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/social/swf/B009GISUL8/o=ShareProduct/ref=tsm_1_aw_swf_d_sp?vs=1


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> C
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/social/swf/B009GISUL8/o=ShareProduct/ref=tsm_1_aw_swf_d_sp?vs=1




Soundsoul S-018 Acoustic Natural Ebony Wood and Metal Fusion Earphones
SoundSOUL


Currently unavailable 
We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock


----------



## flib372

hisoundfi said:


> The more I listen to these AuGlamour-AG-R1, the more the mid bass bloats over everything, and the more recessed the treble gets. Kind of frustrating to have something sound great out of the box and break in for the worse.




Got mine a week ago and i can share your impression , sounded great out of the box with some good sparkle and slightly lifted lows and now all i hear is midbass boomboom ... super strange.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Soundsoul S-018 Acoustic Natural Ebony Wood and Metal Fusion Earphones
> SoundSOUL
> 
> 
> ...




What about Amazon Canada?


----------



## flib372

Would cost about 480% of the price you paid to ship to me


----------



## Mr Trev

houseofdoom said:


> What about Amazon Canada?


 
 The seller on Amazon.ca is very over-priced (on everything they sell). I actually sent an email off to Soundsoul today to see if they can tell me if there is somewhere else to get them.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mr trev said:


> The seller on Amazon.ca is very over-priced (on everything they sell). I actually sent an email off to Soundsoul today to see if they can tell me if there is somewhere else to get them.




Well done. That should get some results? Let us know what you find out?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Watching movies using the SoundSOUL S-018 is a trip. It's like having full sized speakers on your ears. The boom and rumble is quite awesome. I watched Guardians Of The Galaxy with them, and I was WOW'ing. I A/B them with the GR07BE, Doppio, and B3, and none were even close to providing that theatre type sound except the S-018. The rest lacked rumble, and just provided clarity. The S-018 provided BOTH.


----------



## mrmoto050

peter123 said:


> Soundsoul S-018 Acoustic Natural Ebony Wood and Metal Fusion Earphones
> SoundSOUL
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Will Amazon US ship to you?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GISUL8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2IUBAFWLRA1FY&coliid=I3S34630WQFM8P&psc=1


----------



## bhazard

Bought the Soundsoul for $8. Can't go wrong if its good for $8 prime shipping. Might buy them as gifts too


----------



## cjs001

I think my next step is start getting a quality Portable DAP. Anyone with a good rec for a good value for money Source set up? Preferably without amps. Or would I be better off with a good music phone?


----------



## clee290

cjs001 said:


> I think my next step is start getting a quality Portable DAP. Anyone with a good rec for a good value for money Source set up? Preferably without amps. Or would I be better off with a good music phone?


 
 How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Bought the Soundsoul for $8. Can't go wrong if its good for $8 prime shipping. Might buy them as gifts too


 
  
 Will be curious if your impression aligns with HoD


----------



## cjs001

clee290 said:


> How much are you willing to spend?


 
 Nothing over $300 unless it's going to be a phone.


----------



## Hisoundfi

cjs001 said:


> Nothing over $300 unless it's going to be a phone.


fiio x1


----------



## Hisoundfi

So far the bass on these pro80 are lacking. It seems slow in attack and doesn't extend very far in to sub bass levels. I'm hoping a few days of play time will change this. There's bass and plenty of it, but it's not a powerful bass that digs deep. I thought these would have it considering they are closed cans


----------



## clee290

cjs001 said:


> Nothing over $300 unless it's going to be a phone.


 

 Well, in terms of 'best value per dollar', the FiiO X1 is probably your best bet. But if you can go up to $300, you can go for the X1's bigger brother, the X3. Or iBasso DX50 or Hifiman 601/601Slim/601LE.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I gotta let these pro80-cook overnight with some drum and bass.
  
 I see potential but right now its like they are not what I was hoping for. I'm A-Bing them right now and my ATH-M50 and HI2050 both sound better for different reasons. The M50 for bass extension and soundstage, and the HI2050 for airiness and resolution with tighter and faster bass. 
  
 I see potential in them.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> I gotta let these pro80-cook overnight with some drum and bass.
> 
> I see potential but right now its like they are not what I was hoping for. I'm A-Bing them right now and my ATH-M50 and HI2050 both sound better for different reasons. The M50 for bass extension and soundstage, and the HI2050 for airiness and resolution with tighter and faster bass.
> 
> I see potential in them.




HI2050 will be the winner among these 3,for sure.....no matter doing AB or ABX.


----------



## Mr Trev

I keep waffling between the pro 80 or 2050 myself. Never owned a pair of closed phones so not sure what to expect out of the pro 80.
 Any advice about buying from AliExpress? Amazon won't ship the phones to Canada even though it's mp4nation selling them. Mp4nation's site does ship, but they're like $30-40 more expensive, go figure.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mr trev said:


> I keep waffling between the pro 80 or 2050 myself. Never owned a pair of closed phones so not sure what to expect out of the pro 80.
> Any advice about buying from AliExpress? Amazon won't ship the phones to Canada even though it's mp4nation selling them. Mp4nation's site does ship, but they're like $30-40 more expensive, go figure.


With aliexpress... 
Read the feedback and customer reviews. If it sounds too good of a price to be true and the seller has very little or no feedback, avoid them.


----------



## Mr Trev

@Hisoundfi did you get the phones with the coily cable, or the new ones with the straight cable. Personally I'd rather have a straight cable, but was wondering if that might be a reason for the less than stellar sound (cable and other changes).
 The sellers I've looked at on Aliexpress have decent feedback, and average prices...not the lowest or the highest either (just like looking for a contractor).
 Also thinking I might just say screw it and get a pair of t51p or dt880


----------



## bhazard

shawn71 said:


> HI2050 will be the winner among these 3,for sure.....no matter doing AB or ABX.




I couldn't stand the 2050. Way too sibilant.

Give it time. Pro 80 is great.

I'm also enjoying the EDSE quite a bit right now. It passes my Slayer test with wide bore large senn flanges. Some $50-$100 sets don't even do that for me.


----------



## mebaali

@Hisoundfi @Shawn71 @bhazard-  I am  zoning in on buying a new set of cans for me which I am mainly going to use indoors (I am open to both closed back as well as open back HPs).
  
 In your experience, how do you find the Mids/Highs on Pro 80 against Hi2050 ? Are they harsh or is there any sibilance?
  
 TIA for your inputs!


----------



## Netforce

mr trev said:


> @Hisoundfi did you get the phones with the coily cable, or the new ones with the straight cable. Personally I'd rather have a straight cable, but was wondering if that might be a reason for the less than stellar sound (cable and other changes).
> The sellers I've looked at on Aliexpress have decent feedback, and average prices...not the lowest or the highest either (just like looking for a contractor).
> Also thinking I might just say screw it and get a pair of t51p or dt880


 
 I got mine from the same store and got a straight cable.
  
 I've been quite digging the takstar pro 80 for the last few days. First few minutes I was bit underimpressed but they certainly grew on me. Friend gave them a listen and he was rather mixed but only gave them like a minute listen. He did quite like the case.


----------



## bhazard

I actually just bought the hyper x cloud off a newegg sale. It's the pro 80 with a mic for gaming. Gets rave reviews. Its certaintly better than any turtle beach set costing $300.


----------



## Shawn71

mebaali said:


> @Hisoundfi
> @Shawn71
> @bhazard
> -  I am  zoning in on buying a new set of cans for me which I am mainly going to use indoors (I am open to both closed back as well as open back HPs).
> ...




Whats your budget?.....since you prefer indoors,I wld say going for an semi open or open back HP,provided you also listen to them with less ambient noise......and do you have any HP amp in your possession already?.....and its useful for others to narrow down further, (to recommend) whats your current source that you gonna pair with....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Bought the Soundsoul for $8. Can't go wrong if its good for $8 prime shipping. Might buy them as gifts too




They are better than the Pistons or Ostry. MHO. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I couldn't stand the 2050. Way too sibilant.
> 
> Give it time. Pro 80 is great.
> 
> I'm also enjoying the EDSE quite a bit right now. It passes my Slayer test with wide bore large senn flanges. Some $50-$100 sets don't even do that for me.


I am taking your word for it. I'm going to let these cook all night. 

I have 100+ hour on the hi2050, and they aren't sibilant at all anymore. It's super clear and detailed with great imaging and fast and punchy bass. They even have some good extension into sub bass regions now. 

That's why I'm thinking these pro80 need more play time. I would assume they have the same driver, just different venting.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> They are better than the Pistons or Ostry. MHO. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.




Better than the Ostry? Whoa!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

clee290 said:


> Well, in terms of 'best value per dollar', the FiiO X1 is probably your best bet. But if you can go up to $300, you can go for the X1's bigger brother, the X3. Or iBasso DX50 or Hifiman 601/601Slim/601LE.




No offense to anyone bringing up the X1, but the bass response is so WEAK, WEAK, WEAK on it, I let it sit and collect dust. My Sony has livelier bass presentation than the X1. I'd throw my vote to the 601slim, HM, and DX50 are incredible for the price. Same with any Sony DAP you can score for under $200 that has 16-32GB or more.


----------



## 1clearhead

Just simply amazing!!!


 


Sades is a company that makes over-ear and on-ear gaming headphones. But, there attempt to make IEM's blew all my IEM's away! The *SADES SA608*.....deep clear sub-bass, lucious mids and incredibly detailed highs. That's the best I can say to describe these!


 


Take a look at some picks.....


 














 


Click here for more picks.....


http://tw.taobao.com/item/42284755569.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.3LUS4T


 


or here, Amazon.....


http://www.amazon.com/FOME-Professional-Earphone-Cellphone-Headphone/dp/B00P7RABIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417498863&sr=8-1&keywords=sades+sa608


 


Good luck!


----------



## Hisoundfi

mr trev said:


> @Hisoundfi
> did you get the phones with the coily cable, or the new ones with the straight cable. Personally I'd rather have a straight cable, but was wondering if that might be a reason for the less than stellar sound (cable and other changes).
> The sellers I've looked at on Aliexpress have decent feedback, and average prices...not the lowest or the highest either (just like looking for a contractor).
> Also thinking I might just say screw it and get a pair of t51p or dt880


I got the straight cable pair. 

If these were my only two pair of cans, I would use the pro80 when commuting because of isolation and bass tuning, and the hi2050 at home to make the best of airiness and resolution.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Better than the Ostry? Whoa!




Oh yeah. That titanium micro driver in these things are beautifully tuned, and when given decent burn in like the Tenore, really are on par sonically, but with better bass slam and brighter treble than the Tenore, but not as micro detailed.


----------



## mebaali

@Shawn71 - $100 max, mainly looking for online sellers who ship their product to India. Phones that I am interested in are
  
 Sennheiser HD 518, Audio Technica ATH-M40X, Takstar HI2050, Takstar Pro 80


----------



## HouseOfDoom

1clearhead said:


> Just simply amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those sure are pretty looking. So are they great for gaming, or great IEMs that rate with some of the well known giant killers? 
I don't game, and the last gaming IEMs that were hyped as awesome all arounders were the Steel Series Flux, and I didn't like those.


----------



## bhazard

I have a Sades gaming USB headphone. They rock. Didnt know they had an IEM.

They make "jolly roger" headphones too, but I wasnt impressed with them.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

I recall seeing  lot of Sades cans in ransom Chinese stores back then. This looks interesting, but I don't plan to buy any IEMs until late next year or until I get a better DAP and an amp/dac.


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> Those sure are pretty looking. So are they great for gaming, or great IEMs that rate with some of the well known giant killers?
> I don't game, and the last gaming IEMs that were hyped as awesome all arounders were the Steel Series Flux, and I didn't like those.


 
  
 All I can say is when I tried them on I wasn't expecting much. But, as soon as I did I knew I had a winner in my hands. I admit, I never tried the GR07BE, but someone needs to compare these to even those. According to my list and collection of IEM's that I own or tried, None of my IEM's hits sub-bass like these while retaining the lucious mids and detailed highs. Kidding aside!
  
 I treasure my DGS100 for there unique micro-details and my KZ-EDSE for there open mids. But, the SA608 gives me everything else both might be missing!


----------



## cjs001

> Thank you very much for your recent message.
> 
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience that may have been caused.
> 
> ...


 
 Damn waiting for my Ruizu X02 8GB is going to be agonizing


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> I have a Sades gaming USB headphone. They rock. Didnt know they had an IEM.
> 
> They make "jolly roger" headphones too, but I wasnt impressed with them.


 
  
 I never tried "jolly roger" myself, I was never too thrilled on getting them because of the name. But, these are worth trying, my Chinese friend from my headphone shop kept insisting that they are that good.
  
 .....so, I took the plunge!


----------



## ozkan

cjs001 said:


> I think my next step is start getting a quality Portable DAP. Anyone with a good rec for a good value for money Source set up? Preferably without amps. Or would I be better off with a good music phone?


 
  
 Hifiman HM601LE or Hidizs AP100 for under $300.


----------



## bakakuma

anyone tried Canyon M1-6?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Canyon-M1-6-HiFi-strong-bass-clear-sound-in-ear-titanium-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-100/1183804_2054837680.html
 pizza box reminds me of Grado
 seller state that this IEM was on hifiman and get 5 star on what hifi but i can't find the article (maybe it's the chinese version idk)


----------



## james444

1clearhead said:


> Just simply amazing!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here we go again...


----------



## ozkan

james444 said:


> Here we go again...


 
  
 +1. I hope these are not like Ivery 1s.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

james444 said:


> Here we go again...


 


ozkan said:


> +1. I hope these are not like Ivery 1s.


 
 LOL.
 Come on, you two. It shouldn't be *that* bad, right?


----------



## Shawn71

mebaali said:


> @Shawn71
> - $100 max, mainly looking for online sellers who ship their product to India. Phones that I am interested in are
> 
> Sennheiser HD 518, Audio Technica ATH-M40X, Takstar HI2050, Takstar Pro 80


(

I havent heard all 4 of them (but M50-bassy and HD558) and its the same order of preference if I were you.....1) 518 2) m40X 3) HI2050 & 4) pro80.....Do you have an amp?


----------



## Shawn71

ozkan said:


> +1. I hope these are not like Ivery 1s.




We got another thing comin.....


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Well done. That should get some results? Let us know what you find out?




+1




mrmoto050 said:


> Will Amazon US ship to you?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GISUL8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2IUBAFWLRA1FY&coliid=I3S34630WQFM8P&psc=1




No unfortunately not, that was the first place I checked 




cjs001 said:


> I think my next step is start getting a quality Portable DAP. Anyone with a good rec for a good value for money Source set up? Preferably without amps. Or would I be better off with a good music phone?




FiiO X3 is also a great alternative, especially since you don't want to add an amp and the built in amp is pretty powerful on it.




hisoundfi said:


> I gotta let these pro80-cook overnight with some drum and bass.
> 
> I see potential but right now its like they are not what I was hoping for. I'm A-Bing them right now and my ATH-M50 and HI2050 both sound better for different reasons. The M50 for bass extension and soundstage, and the HI2050 for airiness and resolution with tighter and faster bass.
> 
> I see potential in them.




Are you using stock pads? You might also want to try some Dynamat in the cups........




cjs001 said:


> Damn waiting for my Ruizu X02 8GB is going to be agonizing




It's worth waiting for!


----------



## cjs001

Just hoping I'll be getting it this week and not get buried under the large number of festive buying during this time of the year. Received notification that order has been shipped out. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> The more I listen to these AuGlamour-AG-R1, the more the mid bass bloats over everything, and the more recessed the treble gets. Kind of frustrating to have something sound great out of the box and break in for the worse.


 
  
 How many hours you put on AG-R1?  Got them yesterday, and I'm quite AMAZED out of the box!!!  Amazing build with all metal housing (Ostry quality), twisted cable (kind of reminds me of stock UE900s cable), and nicely balanced sound sig with slightly forward mids and a great balance between bass/treble; excellent soundstage as well!  For $25 and after 10hrs of burn in, to my ears these beat in sound quality KC06/6A, VSD3/3S, and T1E/1S.  The only problem is your comment about them changing drastically after burn in with mid-bass going up and treble going down.  Considering these are dynamic drivers, 10hrs of burn in should settle them in to 95% of the final sig.  Kind of worried about your comment cause I don't want this sound sig to change!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I loved the sound of my ag-r1. It still sounds decent, just not as good as out of the box. 

I have about 25 hours burn in. 

Let me know if yours turn into bass monsters. 

Cheers friend


----------



## Hisoundfi

Build quality is epic, and that midrange out of the box is epic. Mine just took a back seat to a lot of bass


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, these pro80 are sounding better this morning, or so it seems. I hear a little more sub layer,and a little better seperation in the lower mids and mid bass. Attack is still a little slow though. 

It kind of reminds me of the M50 with slightly more forward mids. M50 is a tiny bit better so far IMHO. For the price these pro80 are very good. 

I still prefer the Hi2050, but that's just me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

hisoundfi said:


> I loved the sound of my ag-r1. It still sounds decent, just not as good as out of the box.
> 
> I have about 25 hours burn in.
> 
> ...




I remember ordering these, mine are at the post office. I'll pump my BMX bike tyres up tomorrow and pick them up.


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> I still prefer the Hi2050, but that's just me.




^ ^ This.....Nice to see  like I said before it will be better/best among those......


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL.
> Come on, you two. It shouldn't be *that* bad, right?



 
At least thatBeatsguy could vouch for me with the Ivery's, which is long gone now.....I hope -forgive and forget guys?

But, I'm really enjoying these right now, never heard IEM's quite this good in this price level. It is in every sense good in sound and it is in the quality and construction, as well.

.....of course, I'm talking about the SADES SA608.


----------



## Mr Trev

hisoundfi said:


> Okay, these pro80 are sounding better this morning, or so it seems. I hear a little more sub layer,and a little better seperation in the lower mids and mid bass. Attack is still a little slow though.
> 
> It kind of reminds me of the M50 with slightly more forward mids. M50 is a tiny bit better so far IMHO. For the price these pro80 are very good.
> 
> I still prefer the Hi2050, but that's just me.


 
 You still using the stock pads? I seem to remember people saying that different pads can affect the sound as well as comfort. If I end up getting a pair I'd probably get a pair of the hm5 velour pads everyone talks about. Had a pair of senns that had leather-ish pads, too hot and sticky for long listening sessions.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hm5 pads are otw from mp4nation


----------



## Mr Trev

Nice. I imagine you've done your research, so I probably don't need to offer suggestions. Anyways keep us informed on how they age.
 What's your source btw? I'd be driving mine from my x3, also just ordered up a nx1 amp on the weekend - coming from Singapore, hopefully I'll have it before Christmas.


----------



## peter123

shawn71 said:


> ^ ^ This.....Nice to see  like I said before it will be better/best among those......




I think that will depend on who you ask, in the Takstar thread the love for HI2050 and Pro80 seems pretty devided.......


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I think that will depend on who you ask, in the Takstar thread the love for HI2050 and Pro80 seems pretty devided.......


 
 I can understand why. The pro80 are darn good for their price. I think source, and signature selection play a big part in not having a general consensus. or maybe they haven't heard both.
  
 I'm looking forward to getting those pads you suggested. I have a feeling that the HM5 pads will make these sound a little more open and accurate.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just my opinion, but my pair of modded (super easy 2 minute fix) Superlux HD681 EVO sound just as good, maybe better than all of the flavor of the week phones discussed (depending on signature preference). The only drawback I see with them is their bulky design. 
  
 There's just too much good stuff for cheap these days. I guess that's a good thing, unless you feel the need to have them all like me (fml)


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> I think that will depend on who you ask, in the Takstar thread the love for HI2050 and Pro80 seems pretty devided.......




Exactly!.....I know what hisoundfi prefers to,end of the day......


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> I have a feeling that the HM5 pads will make these sound a little more open and accurate.




+1.....


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> thatbeatsguy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.
> ...


 
 Uhh...probably not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding. I would probably vouch for you on this one -- especially since you're not hyping it as much as you did with the Ivery (IS-1 > HD800 HYPE HYPE HYPE). God, those memories are still fresh in teh back of my mind.
  
 Dunno what these SADES is all about, but I'm probably not gonna jump on this one -- besides, there are too many IEMs I need to catch up on, anyway (with the list adding at least 3 new entries each week). All of that would probably amount to one good can that would last me until I jump to an even higher plane of price.
  
 That is, unless, I could grab a loaner or sample from you, @1clearhead?


----------



## slowpickr

Ha, ha.  I threw my IS-1s in the garbage just this past weekend due to a short in the wiring.  I cursed 1clearhead as I did it (j/k).


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> Ha, ha.  I threw my IS-1s in the garbage just this past weekend due to a short in the wiring.  I cursed 1clearhead as I did it (j/k).


 
  
 Don't worry the construction on the SA608 is well made -strain release ends, slide chin guides (or what ever they're called), barely any cable noise, and nicely made alloy housing. I do like the sound on these over everything I have in my collection, for the moment.


----------



## bhazard

I bit on the Sades. Still waiting on more AG-R1 impressions and burn in.
  
 Turns out my SYUN ME-1 is defective. Massive channel imbalance and weird sound. The Mix is a nice $30 set though. Aside from some hollow-ness in the sound (drums), it sounds very good overall.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> Don't worry the construction on the SA608 is well made -strain release ends, slide chin guides (or what ever they're called), barely any cable noise, and nicely made alloy housing. I do like the sound on these over everything I have in my collection,* for the moment.*


 
 Emphasis on "for the moment," since yo never know when he'll jump out and say "THESE SOUND AMAZING"!


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> Emphasis on "for the moment," since yo never know when he'll jump out and say "THESE SOUND AMAZING"!


 
  
 I have well over 40 hours with them, and had them for over a week now. Hopefully, if you look at the IEM's I own and have tried surely that's saying something.


----------



## threi

hisoundfi said:


> Just my opinion, but my pair of modded (super easy 2 minute fix) Superlux HD681 EVO sound just as good, maybe better than all of the flavor of the week phones discussed (depending on signature preference). The only drawback I see with them is their bulky design.
> 
> There's just too much good stuff for cheap these days. I guess that's a good thing, unless you feel the need to have them all like me (fml)


 
 I agree to an extent. My modded 681 EVO definitely holds its own when I A/B them to the Takstars. I think they are about on par on terms of sound quality but what people may prefer depends on what sound signature they like more. More V shaped (681 EVO) or U shaped (Pro 80). That and build quality differences.
  
  
 The only real negative I could give the Superluxes are that the treble sounds really weird and metallic when you turn up the volume REALLY high (something I wouldn't normally do). For some reason the treble seems to go up higher than everything else and starts to overwhelm the sound signature. Its what make me really wonder what people are talking about when they say superlux 681 evos are dark. They are faaaaaaaaaaaar from dark IMO.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> I have well over 40 hours with them, and had them for over a week now. Hopefully, if you look at the IEM's I own and have tried *surely that's saying something*.


 
 As @james444 said:
  


james444 said:


> Here we go again...


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> As @james444 said:


 
  
 Instigator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But, all jokes aside....buy them and try them!
  
 Nicely priced!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

1clearhead said:


> Instigator :mad:
> 
> But, all jokes aside....buy them and try them!
> 
> Nicely priced!




I might take a shot. 

If they can come close to besting my SoundSOUL S-018, I'll be happy with that.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> How many hours you put on AG-R1?  Got them yesterday, and I'm quite AMAZED out of the box!!!  Amazing build with all metal housing (Ostry quality), twisted cable (kind of reminds me of stock UE900s cable), and nicely balanced sound sig with slightly forward mids and a great balance between bass/treble; excellent soundstage as well!  For $25 and after 10hrs of burn in, to my ears these beat in sound quality KC06/6A, VSD3/3S, and T1E/1S.  The only problem is your comment about them changing drastically after burn in with mid-bass going up and treble going down.  Considering these are dynamic drivers, 10hrs of burn in should settle them in to 95% of the final sig.  Kind of worried about your comment cause I don't want this sound sig to change!!!




This is exactly how I feel about my SoundSOUL S-018. They trump even my Doppios for fun and ss. Just a giant killer at the price. Might have to give these a shot? The Ruggies I mean.


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> This is exactly how I feel about my SoundSOUL S-018. They trump even my Doppios for fun and ss. Just a giant killer at the price. Might have to give these a shot? The Ruggies I mean.


 
  
 I want to add an extra wooden IEM to my collection, but i'm juggling between the *SoundSOUL S-018* and the *Synphonized NRG*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 .....does anyone here carry both?
  
_- I'm curious on comparing them also _


----------



## Inszy

Mine Ruizu X02 (8GB for 19.40$) is on the way


----------



## cjs001

Someone should open up a Ruizu X02 thread


----------



## ozkan

cjs001 said:


> Someone should open up a Ruizu X02 thread


 
  
 +1


----------



## peter123

cjs001 said:


> Someone should open up a Ruizu X02 thread


 
  
  


ozkan said:


> +1


 
  
 Challange accepted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/744865/the-ruizu-x02-dap-appreciation-thread#post_11097068


----------



## Hisoundfi

hennezzy said:


> Ive been quite happy with my topping nx1, battery life is quite good, last me a week of usage easy


+1

The only gripe I have is the EMI with wifi and cellular devices, but it is resolved by switching to airplane mode. 

My portable beater rig is my old Samsung Galaxy 1, a spare battery, and Topping nx1. It's the most reliable, dependable and sturdy rig I have. Sounds pretty darn good as well.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

1clearhead said:


> I want to add an extra wooden IEM to my collection, but i'm juggling between the *SoundSOUL S-018* and the *Synphonized NRG*. :confused_face_2:
> 
> .....does anyone here carry both?
> 
> _- I'm curious on comparing them also_ h34r:




I wouldn't go with the symphonized NRG. It's not a titanium micro driver. It's a standard neodymium. I doubt the tuning will be as good as the S-018, though who knows? I wouldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> I wouldn't go with the symphonized NRG. It's not a titanium micro driver. It's a standard neodymium. I doubt the tuning will be as good as the S-018, though who knows? I wouldn't pull the trigger.


Not trying to bust your chops but look what the back of the soundsoul box says for driver type


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> Not trying to bust your chops but look what the back of the soundsoul box says for driver type




Yeah, all are neodymium drivers, but it's the driver coating that can make a difference in sound quality and characteristics. The S-018 is titanium micro driver. JVC has the carbon coated neodymium, the bio cell of the GR07, and the regular neodymium of the NRG.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I find regular neodymiums to be ok. Some like the HiFiMan can be clear and detailed, but usually that's not the case. Even HiFiMan moved to the Titanium driver with the 400 and 600.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sweet, I'm probably going to order the soundsoul after Christmas. 

I did pick up the vjjb k1 from aliexpress. I'm really curious about this brand/model. 

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Hisoundfi

BTW they are dirt cheap on Amazon


----------



## Netforce

Got my pair of soundsoul today. Nice that they include a carrying case for their price. Build is well what I expected for their price, tad fragile feeling. Cable has way too much memory and reminds me of kc06a as that developed quite a number of kinks. Sound wise bass is boosted more towards mid bass but well controlled. Mids are present although tad hollow sounding. Treble I would say they remind me of akgs, bit metallic/artificial treble. Also they sound a bit sibilant.
  
 I'll give them some more burn in today and try them later tonight. They push decent past their price but I would say right now I would prefer my ttpod or ostry over these.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> Got my pair of soundsoul today. Nice that they include a carrying case for their price. Build is well what I expected for their price, tad fragile feeling. Cable has way too much memory and reminds me of kc06a as that developed quite a number of kinks. Sound wise bass is boosted more towards mid bass but well controlled. Mids are present although tad hollow sounding. Treble I would say they remind me of akgs, bit metallic/artificial treble. Also they sound a bit sibilant.
> 
> I'll give them some more burn in today and try them later tonight. They push decent past their price but I would say right now I would prefer my ttpod or ostry over these.



With Titanium drivers, you can't go by out of the box sound. It must have sufficient burn in. As far as bass bloat, nobody I've run into who has them has mentioned bloat. Usually it's the opposite, that it "lacks bass". After burn in, the bass settles to nice articulation, the mids are present and not sibilant, and the highs get more airy and imaging gets more 3D, but with the rigidity of the drivers, it's gonna take some time. It's not an instant gratification IEM, though hardly any of the good ones ever are.


----------



## Netforce

houseofdoom said:


> With Titanium drivers, you can't go by out of the box sound. It must have sufficient burn in. As far as bass bloat, nobody I've run into who has them has mentioned bloat. Usually it's the opposite, that it "lacks bass". After burn in, the bass settles to nice articulation, the mids are present and not sibilant, and the highs get more airy and imaging gets more 3D, but with the rigidity of the drivers, it's gonna take some time. It's not an instant gratification IEM, though hardly any of the good ones ever are.


 
 Think you misinterpreted what I wrote as bit negative than I meant to come off as. The comment wasn't a slight against the soundsoul rather just saying they were boosted a bit and I didn't say it sounded bloated but that it was more of a few db boost of bass in the mid bass and that it is well controlled. I am going to give them a shot after some more burn in and probably after I get back from my class tonight. Giving them another small listen after not hearing them for a few hours but not too digging them for bit more complex guitar sections in metal. The treble and highs for a lot of my iems do seem to settle or tame themselves with burn in.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I love them for metal, but not in the beginning, but as they burned in and blossomed, they became awesome for even black metal and progressive death metal tracks.


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> I wouldn't go with the symphonized NRG. It's not a titanium micro driver. It's a standard neodymium. I doubt the tuning will be as good as the S-018, though who knows? I wouldn't pull the trigger.


 
  
_*-Thanks for the update!  *_





  
 Now about the SA608's, thay have a burn in period of 50 hours and by far the details are on par with the dgs100's and above average compared to any of my dynamic IEM's. And the bass, WOW that bass! It makes my dgs100 sound muffled. Though, I still love my dgs100's for overall soundstage, I can't seem to put down my SA608's.....it just does everything right! 
  
_PS. Bought me another pair yesterday to stash away. They're a keeper for me._


----------



## ZapX629

netforce said:


> Got my pair of soundsoul today. Nice that they include a carrying case for their price. Build is well what I expected for their price, tad fragile feeling. Cable has way too much memory and reminds me of kc06a as that developed quite a number of kinks. Sound wise bass is boosted more towards mid bass but well controlled. Mids are present although tad hollow sounding. Treble I would say they remind me of akgs, bit metallic/artificial treble. Also they sound a bit sibilant.
> 
> I'll give them some more burn in today and try them later tonight. They push decent past their price but I would say right now I would prefer my ttpod or ostry over these.


 
 Yeah, that's pretty much what I'd say about them too. I felt like they do ok in that $30-40 range, but I'd take the VSD1 over them pretty easily. As far as the burn in goes, mine haven't changed at all. I get used to the artificialness, but after I switch to another earphone, I have to readjust my hearing. Definitely a great little IEM for the price though.


----------



## cjs001

We have waaay too many collectors on this thread...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I'd say about them too. I felt like they do ok in that $30-40 range, but I'd take the VSD1 over them pretty easily. As far as the burn in goes, mine haven't changed at all. I get used to the artificialness, but after I switch to another earphone, I have to readjust my hearing. Definitely a great little IEM for the price though.




Come on? Really? The VSD1? Hahaha I guess that's why they say that different ears for different folks! The VSD1 was a horrid little waste of time for me. Lame bass, and grainy mids. Let's not leave out the very 2D imaging and lack of details. The S-018 is far superior to the VSD1. They are more equal to the VSD3S and Ostry. That's from straight A/B'ing, and they are just under the GR07BE. So not sure what kind of souces you're using, but I find it quite the disservice to the S-018 to even mention it in the same breath as a pretty weak IEM that couldn't hold even a week's worth of hype here. Everyone seemed to sell them off pretty quick for a reason  Anyways, I guess that's how you hear them? Diff'rent Sound Sig Strokes for Diff'rent Folks? Apparently.  ~~cheers~~


----------



## Hisoundfi

@HouseOfDoom
  
 One thing I've learned is that one man's trash is another man's treasure. I learned this with the DGS100. I still make sweet love to mine (figuratively), although  many feel that it's bloated trash. 
  
 I don't even try to hype things anymore honestly, just post impressions and keep on keeping on.
  
 I'm thinking more and more to get away from the impressions posting and just write reviews with comparisons, and let everyone else pass their judgement on a product whether they agree or not. I don't doubt that you find them very impressive. But if you post your impressions around here long enough someone will try to embarass you for liking it. That's the beauty of this hobby. We all like what we like.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> @HouseOfDoom
> 
> 
> One thing I've learned is that one man's trash is another man's treasure. I learned this with the DGS100. I still make sweet love to mine (figuratively), although  many feel that it's bloated trash.
> ...




+1. Well said. That was pretty much concise and says it all, and I agree with the try and embarrass comment to. I find it rather silly that someone will try and step on your impressions by almost saying the opposite. I've never tried the Sidy, but hearing your comments has made me curious. Same with clearhead and his Sades impressions. Or Peter and his Ruiku impressions. So far when I've read an impression, it's been pretty close to my own experience when I get them. RARE is the time when my experience in 180 from someone else, and I won't go out of my way to embarrass someone's impression. I'm also getting to the point where I'm not wanting to share impressions either. That or people need to burn in. Take the time, because out of the box rarely sounds optimal. Ask mochill.


----------



## Hisoundfi

HouseOfDoom

Not everyone is going to like the same thing. It comes down to preference. I'm to the point that I don't mind if someone doesn't agree with my impressions, it just tells me that they have different taste in gear. Even some of the stuff I used to like a lot and hype to the heavens, I'll revisit and think "What was I thinking?". Plus, the source used, and what tips used and how well they seal play a HUGE part in how we like a product.


----------



## ZapX629

houseofdoom said:


> Come on? Really? The VSD1? Hahaha I guess that's why they say that different ears for different folks! The VSD1 was a horrid little waste of time for me. Lame bass, and grainy mids. Let's not leave out the very 2D imaging and lack of details. The S-018 is far superior to the VSD1. They are more equal to the VSD3S and Ostry. That's from straight A/B'ing, and they are just under the GR07BE. So not sure what kind of souces you're using, but I find it quite the disservice to the S-018 to even mention it in the same breath as a pretty weak IEM that couldn't hold even a week's worth of hype here. Everyone seemed to sell them off pretty quick for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow. You sure showed me, buddy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

This is why we gta be more subjective than objective.


----------



## cjs001

Personally I find "hyping" or telling everyone they should have one just for having's sake something to be silly and somewhat irresponsible. It's not consumer conscious. Rather just share your opinion on what you like or dislike about them and that's it. Let others ask follow up questions and decide whether or not it's a product that suits them.


----------



## ZapX629

hisoundfi said:


> But if you post your impressions around here long enough someone will try to embarass you for liking it. That's the beauty of this hobby. We all like what we like.


 
 Are you insinuating that I'm trying to embarrass Doom for liking something? I even agreed with him that they sound excellent for their price. I'd say if anything, he's reacting like I'm a moron for thinking the VSD1 sounds better. That's why I use "me, my, I, mine"; because these are my opinions on them. I'm never gonna deny another person their opinion on anything. Doesn't matter to me what people like or don't like. This is a forum to share opinions, have fun, and talk about gear, and that's all I've ever done here.


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> I wouldn't go with the symphonized NRG. It's not a titanium micro driver. It's a standard neodymium. I doubt the tuning will be as good as the S-018, though who knows? I wouldn't pull the trigger.


not at all sir, I'm speaking from my own experience with the DGS100. I will say that with the hype HouseOfDoom is giving these, I see it coming where several people will buy them, and when some of them feel they don't live up to the hype, decide to knock the product and his credibility. It's kind of the name of the game around here.


----------



## encoreAC

Are the DGS100 already forgotten here? The DGS are pretty good if you are listening with high volume and don't mind the bass bloat. I am actually putting my pair on use very occasionally. The treble is surprisingly smooth and the mids are coming out pretty sweet. 
  
 But the sound as whole come to me as kinda unrefined, which make me tired of them quite quickly.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm more saying that we shouldn't take it personal when someone doesn't agree with us about a product, and that it's perfectly fine to not follow the heard also


----------



## Hisoundfi

Deleted post


----------



## encoreAC

Btw the Samsung Galaxy S4 IEM's (EO-HS3303 ) I got for like 6€ are surprisingly good sounding. Definitely recommended! I saw someone recommending them on the Pistons thread and bought them just for fun.
  
 They sound like phones for 20-35€, still below my Tenore, but ahead of the Pistons imo. Slight bass bloat (less than the DGS), but mids and highs are well presented. 
 Overall sound is tending to the warmer side. Soundstage is really acceptable too.


----------



## 1clearhead

Personally, my number one hybrids are still the dgs100's. I can't wait until Sidy releases the dgs200's, I'll be definitely comparing them to my number one dynamics, the SA608's.


----------



## squallkiercosa

For those talking about non-sense materials, they are all gimmicks. it doesn't really matter in the end.
  
 Titanium refers to the membrane coating, usually to provide mechanical resistance, Sony uses aluminum in comparison for their hi-end models.
 Neodymium as many already know are the magnets and their properties depends or their grade. Almost all dynamic drivers uses nowadays neodymium but no manufacturer disclose the grade of the magnets.


----------



## cjs001

squallkiercosa said:


> For those talking about non-sense materials, they are all gimmicks. it doesn't really matter in the end.
> 
> Titanium refers to the membrane coating, usually to provide mechanical resistance, Sony uses aluminum in comparison for their hi-tier models.
> Neodymium as many already know are the magnets and their properties depends or their grade. Almost all dynamic drivers uses nowadays neodymium but no manufacturer disclose the grade of the magnets.


 
 Yep, not to mention all that and no one actually breaks it open and test if it's indeed everything claimed to be. I recall there were incidents where companies claim full beryllium diaphragm speakers but turns out it's just a copper alloy with about 3% beryllium or less IIRC. So yeah if you buy things like 5N or 6N OFC, OCC, neodymium, titanium, biopol etc. you more or less take their word for it. I recall seeing someone sell "Carbon fiber" car parts that are just fiberglass made to look and feel like carbon fiber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I could care less what they're made out of as long as it sounds good and lasts long.


----------



## Leo888

encoreac said:


> Btw the Samsung Galaxy S4 IEM's (EO-HS3303 ) I got for like 6€ are surprisingly good sounding. Definitely recommended! I saw someone recommending them on the Pistons thread and bought them just for fun.
> 
> They sound like phones for 20-35€, still below my Tenore, but ahead of the Pistons imo. Slight bass bloat (less than the DGS), but mids and highs are well presented.
> Overall sound is tending to the warmer side. Soundstage is really acceptable too.




If I remember correctly, the HS-3303 is dual dynamic and sounds pretty decent. Anyone can confirm if these are dual dynamic.


----------



## bhazard

Everyone has their love child IEMs, and they are all different per person. Mine are the Havi, XE800, EDSE, and Dulcimer (EDM only).
  
 No one is wrong. In fact, none of us would have ANY of these without everyone's continued contributions. That is what I'm most happy about.
  
 Think back to your collections over a year ago and compare to what they are now. Pretty sweet gains since then right? It's only going to get better.


----------



## encoreAC

leo888 said:


> If I remember correctly, the HS-3303 is dual dynamic and sounds pretty decent. Anyone can confirm if these are dual dynamic.


 
 They should be according to this post, which initially gave me the incentive to buy them:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/703651/the-xiaomi-pistons-thread/2595#post_11081860


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> I wouldn't go with the symphonized NRG. It's not a titanium micro driver. It's a standard neodymium. I doubt the tuning will be as good as the S-018, though who knows? I wouldn't pull the trigger.


+100

Im so glad you finally came around on the kzedse. That's one of my favorite iem of 2014,and the best deal by far. Best bang for your buck iem I've ever seen and heard.


----------



## Leo888

encoreac said:


> They should be according to this post, which initially gave me the incentive to buy them:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/703651/the-xiaomi-pistons-thread/2595#post_11081860




Thanks for the link @encoreAC. Thought I read it before.


----------



## encoreAC

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the link @encoreAC. Thought I read it before.


 
 No problem, they are dirt-cheap and easily available world-wide, which is quite convenient ;D
 Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## bravobs

Hisoundfi, how's your takstar pro80?


----------



## twister6

1clearhead said:


> Personally, my number one hybrids are still the dgs100's. I can't wait until Sidy releases the dgs200's, I'll be definitely comparing them to my number one dynamics, the SA608's.


 
  
 If you get a chance try to listen to A83   That blue+red pair with its analytical dual BA sound and supporting dynamic driver bass puts every other 3-way hybrid to shame, including other dual BA IEMs like Doppios and IM02.  Still burning them in, but I really like what I'm hearing so far!


----------



## NorthernNight

Chinese is here. And fresh
  
 Maybe later after I got familiar with this forum I can help someone who want  to buy AMP from China.
  
 LOL


----------



## Leo888

encoreac said:


> No problem, they are dirt-cheap and easily available world-wide, which is quite convenient ;D
> Can't go wrong with them.




Got 2 pairs for some time now. One comes with my S4 and another off eBay. Pretty good for what it cost.


----------



## nino9

northernnight said:


> Chinese is here. And fresh
> 
> Maybe later after I got familiar with this forum I can help someone who want  to buy AMP from China.
> 
> LOL


 
 Ni hao?
  
 I am actually eying a cheap sabre-based dac+amp that my friend is recommending me. he has 3 models from this seller, all are good, but the sabre-based is slightly better than the other two.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-2328342454.60.ga1Pn5&id=26141880762


----------



## NorthernNight

nino9 said:


> Ni hao?
> 
> I am actually eying a cheap sabre-based dac+amp that my friend is recommending me. he has 3 models from this seller, all are good, but the sabre-based is slightly better than the other two.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-2328342454.60.ga1Pn5&id=26141880762


 
  
 seller's customer comment is good enough to buy, but around $200 and cheap for this one? Don't familiar with DAC.
  
 And no one else had bought this item before, so no feedback for this DAC.
  
 It seems that this seller just DIY this DAC? no logo on it. seller promised you can use it one week for free, after one week if want to refund just pay the shipping fee and ship it back to the seller


----------



## nino9

northernnight said:


> seller's customer comment is good enough to buy, but around $200 and cheap for this one? Don't familiar with DAC.
> 
> And no one else had bought this item before, so no feedback for this DAC.
> 
> It seems that this seller just DIY this DAC? no logo on it. seller promised you can use it one week for free, after one week if want to refund just pay the shipping fee and ship it back to the seller


 
 Try google first about sabre-based DAC/AMP. Sabre-based and $200 are very rare.
 The seller has many other models, from cheap to more expensive. As I said, my friend has bought 3 amps from the seller, and he said the sabre-based one is the one that got the most head-time. The seller has 4 sabre-based dac/amps if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> If I remember correctly, the HS-3303 is dual dynamic and sounds pretty decent. Anyone can confirm if these are dual dynamic.




Yes, that's correct.




encoreac said:


> No problem, they are dirt-cheap and easily available world-wide, which is quite convenient ;D
> Can't go wrong with them.




I agree, but be aware that there's a lot of fakes floating around.

For the bass you might try to put some tape over the vents, I really enjoy them this way.


----------



## NorthernNight

nino9 said:


> Try google first about sabre-based DAC/AMP. Sabre-based and $200 are very rare.
> The seller has many other models, from cheap to more expensive. As I said, my friend has bought 3 amps from the seller, and he said the sabre-based one is the one that got the most head-time. The seller has 4 sabre-based dac/amps if I'm not mistaken.


 
 just googled Sabre, a kind of chip?
  
 Anyway it looks this seller is skillful to make this DAC by himself.
  
 And I've read other customer's comment , 99.7% positive feedback, really a good place to spend your money LOL.
  
 So what can I do for you? If you friend can buy from this seller just ask your friend to help.


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> If you get a chance try to listen to A83   That blue+red pair with its analytical dual BA sound and supporting dynamic driver bass puts every other 3-way hybrid to shame, including other dual BA IEMs like Doppios and IM02.  Still burning them in, but I really like what I'm hearing so far!


 
  
 I haven't heard the A83's, yet. I'm hoping to audition them somewhere in Beijing. They must sound very good! But, that price.....I can't touch them at the moment, they're out of my reach.


----------



## 1clearhead

@Hisoundfi,
  
 I was able to try the Sony MDR-EX58V from a friend, they're really good! They're right up their with the KZ-EDSE in SQ. The thin wires scared me a bit, but might still consider buying it. I might get the EX60, the same as EX58V, but without the volume control.
  
 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> I agree, but be aware that there's a lot of fakes floating around.
> 
> For the bass you might try to put some tape over the vents, I really enjoy them this way.




Did that. Both pairs had their vent taped up. Better bass as mentioned. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Netforce

Burn didn't do all too much to the soundsoul, guess I am just not really getting into them personally. Also their cable is driving me bonkers too much memory and getting in the way.


----------



## raptor18

My Xiaomi Pistons broke which i really never liked anyway and i'm up for a new pair.
  
 I will not buy one without microphone since i use them with my iPhone.
  
 The VSD3, HAVI B3 are without mic.
  
 I have the GR07 classic but they are without mic
  
 Any tips on something below $100?
  
 I like the sound signature as UE900. I'm a treble head, not a bass head but still find the VC02 and ETY ER4 to be to light on the bass.
  
 I also have the Vsonic VC02 but i can't stand the fit in my ears. I can't use them and they don't have a mic.


----------



## Wokei

raptor18 said:


> My Xiaomi Pistons broke which i really never liked anyway and i'm up for a new pair.
> 
> I will not buy one without microphone since i use them with my iPhone.
> 
> ...




Vivo Ex800...check out the thread


----------



## Inszy

Phonak Audeo with gray filters.


----------



## ozkan

raptor18 said:


> My Xiaomi Pistons broke which i really never liked anyway and i'm up for a new pair.
> 
> I will not buy one without microphone since i use them with my iPhone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1 if you have an amp or powerful source like X3 or X5.


----------



## raptor18

ozkan said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1 if you have an amp or powerful source like X3 or X5.


 
  
 The Havi doesn't seem to have a Microphone.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Vivo Ex800...check out the thread


 
 +1


----------



## raptor18

peter123 said:


> +1


 
  
 I'm checking it now


----------



## peter123

raptor18 said:


> I'm checking it now


 
 Sounds good. Just make sure that you get the version with moving nozzle since the others are fake.


----------



## twister6

raptor18 said:


> My Xiaomi Pistons broke which i really never liked anyway and i'm up for a new pair.
> 
> I will not buy one without microphone since i use them with my iPhone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Another one to consider is UE600vi which comes with iPhone remote (though I used it for android, just not the volume buttons).  You can get these for under $50 which is a bargain for this single BA driver IEM.  They have a great focus on upper mids/lower treble, I would even consider them to be more mid-centric, and also have a decent bass punch to go along with it (w/o overpowering the rest of the FR).  Very lightweight and comfortable wire-down fitment.


----------



## twister6

1clearhead said:


> I haven't heard the A83's, yet. I'm hoping to audition them somewhere in Beijing. They must sound very good! But, that price.....I can't touch them at the moment, they're out of my reach.


 
  
 That was a point I tried to make with Ditas and the same with A83 - you can spend so much money on other IEMs until you realize that you could have purchased a few flagship TOTL like Fidue A83.  Just DGS100 and DGS200 alone will be almost 2/3 of A83 price.  Unfortunately, we don't realize that until we go back after those purchases...


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> That was a point I tried to make with Ditas and the same with A83 - you can spend so much money on other IEMs until you realize that you could have purchased a few flagship TOTL like Fidue A83.  Just DGS100 and DGS200 alone will be almost 2/3 of A83 price.  Unfortunately, we don't realize that until we go back after those purchases...




The flip side is that after a year, there's a good chance a new $300 iem will pop up that beats out the $600+ dita, and you think to yourself "ah man!"

Since I commute so much, my stomach can't justify carrying around a $300+ iem which has a high chance of breaking or getting lost.


----------



## slowpickr

netforce said:


> Burn didn't do all too much to the soundsoul, guess I am just not really getting into them personally. Also their cable is driving me bonkers too much memory and getting in the way.


 
 +1 on the cable.  It's like fighting with a snake.  I'm also having trouble with tip selection.  My normal "go to" large Sony hybrids are too small for some reason.  Think I'm going to try MH1C tips when I get a chance.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bravobs said:


> Hisoundfi, how's your takstar pro80?


The pro80 sounds much better than out of the box. I really enjoy them a lot. I agree with bhazard in the sense that they definitely are less bright than the hi2050, but at the expense of some clarity, resolution, and bass response (as compared to hi2050). I will say that the pro80 is easier to listen to at louder volumes than the hi2050. 

I've officially retired my mhp-839, and Sony XB500. My rotation right now is the superlux HD681 EVO, ATH-M50, hi2050, and pro80. Personally, I prefer the modded HD681 EVO because it has the bass extension of the M50 while still having the speed and clarity of a semi open design. The soundstage and imaging on the HD681 EVO is superb IMHO. 

The only problem is I wouldn't be caught dead in public with those things on. They are giant, and look like I taped a stack of saucers to the side of my head (I got the white ones)


----------



## cjs001

I'm just glad my Mortal ears hasn't heard pricey IEMs yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keeps both my ears and wallet happy.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> I've officially retired my mhp-839, and Sony XB500. My rotation right now is the superlux HD681 EVO, ATH-M50, hi2050, and pro80. Personally, I prefer the modded HD681 EVO because it has the bass extension of the M50 while still having the speed and clarity of a semi open design. The soundstage and imaging on the HD681 EVO is superb IMHO.


 
  
 LOL, yeah, they're giant, there's some sexy looking Philips headphone on massdrop right now, super cheao too, I guess they're on InnerFidelity Hall of Fame, should be good enough for public usage, althought they probably aren't better than the other you have.
  
 Still waiting for my Pro 80


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> The flip side is that after a year, there's a good chance a new $300 iem will pop up that beats out the $600+ dita, and you think to yourself "ah man!"
> 
> Since I commute so much, my stomach can't justify carrying around a $300+ iem which has a high chance of breaking or getting lost.




+1. Preach it, Rev!


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> That was a point I tried to make with Ditas and the same with A83 - you can spend so much money on other IEMs until you realize that you could have purchased a few flagship TOTL like Fidue A83.  Just DGS100 and DGS200 alone will be almost 2/3 of A83 price.  Unfortunately, we don't realize that until we go back after those purchases...


 
  
 Actually, if it sounds closer to the DN-2000, which I've heard already, I'll pass. Too overly bright and sibilant with very lean bass to compensate for is a big turn-off for me and doesn't help me to justify the cost. The dgs100's sounds very balanced to me when used with the default foam tips and provides very good soundstage and details. But, if the A83 sounds great to you, than it's all a matter of taste. For instance, ironically my SA608 are sounding better than anything I have at the moment and I paid a fraction of the cost of my dgs100's.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

slowpickr said:


> +1 on the cable.  It's like fighting with a snake.  I'm also having trouble with tip selection.  My normal "go to" large Sony hybrids are too small for some reason.  Think I'm going to try MH1C tips when I get a chance.  Any recommendations?




The cable is rambunctious isn't it? lol I use UE TF10 grey tips. They are perfect for my ears. Also the UE 600 silicone tips worked great and provided an awesome seal. Keep trying. It took about 20 tips rolled before I settled on the TF10's. I even used the Sennheiser IE80 tips for a few.


----------



## peter123

At last:


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> At last:


 
  
 Good to hear that you got yours too. Mine came yesterday with one actually two flaws. The left connector jack is very loose and right one is a bit loose too though not bad as the right one. Can you check yours? Are the cable connectors tight?
  
 This is really disgusting after waiting such a long time. I contacted the seller on Amazon about the issue. Though I'm not happy with the possible return and waiting for the new one again. 
  
 Edit: I haven't had this problem on my broken IM50s. They were very tight.


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> At last:


 

 Nice. Can't wait to hear how you like them.


----------



## Shawn71

where did you guys order? same seller?.......wheres my itchy wallet......


----------



## Shawn71

zapx629 said:


> Nice. Can't wait to hear how you like them.




Sure its one of their keepers.......me eyeing too.


----------



## mrmoto050

Has anyone here heard the Sidy DM3's yet. If so any impressions?


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> Has anyone here heard the Sidy DM3's yet. If so any impressions?


 
  
 I have them, but they sounded worse than the DGS100 to me. 
  
 The mids and treble are less present and bass lacked depth. Both sidy earphones sound very "unrefined" to me.
 I think it's because the bass on the sidy phones are totally lacking preciseness.


----------



## encoreAC

I am back to my Tenore. I prefer them over my Havi b3 p1, KC06A, DGS100, Sony MH1 now and I am using them the most out of my collection. The sound-sig is just unmatched natural paired with perfect comfort and isolation. 
 They are one of the best all-rounder phones without any significant weaknesses.
  
 Wonderful phones. I would say they belong to one of the few must-haves in the IEM world.


----------



## ozkan

shawn71 said:


> where did you guys order? same seller?.......wheres my itchy wallet......


 
  
 From J-Made Amazon. But he is very kind and helpfull. He really takes care about every step of the shipping and let's you know.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Speaking of precise bass, I hooked up my Doppio to my E11k, and I'm listening to thrash metal classics, and the bass drums and kicks are smashing my ears in! The speed and articulation are insane. Definitely the fastest and most accurate bass of all my IEMs. This is a fun listen.


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> I am back to my Tenore. I prefer them over my Havi b3 p1, KC06A, DGS100, Sony MH1 now and I am using them the most out of my collection. The sound-sig is just unmatched natural paired with perfect comfort and isolation.
> They are one of the best all-rounder phones without any significant weaknesses.
> 
> Wonderful phones. I would say they belong to one of the few must-haves in the IEM world.


 
 I have the Havi's and Ostry, but not the other's  so I can't comment. Thanks maybe I wil check them out.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mrmoto050 said:


> I have the Havi's and Ostry, but not the other's  so I can't comment. Thanks maybe I wil check them out.




Unless you don't mind very smoothed out highs, that allow for no sibilance, but give you a decidedly darker sound, then the Tenore might not be for you. The treble is VERY rolled off, but overall they are a great performer, with excellent soundstage, imaging, and detail retrieval. Just no sparkle at all. Still..I enjoy them from time to time.


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> From J-Made Amazon. But he is very kind and helpfull. He really takes care about every step of the shipping and let's you know.


 

 I second J-Made. I bought my CKR9 from them him and they're extremely helpful and thorough.


----------



## slowpickr

Hey Hisoundfi, how are those Auggies sounding?


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> That was a point I tried to make with Ditas and the same with A83 - you can spend so much money on other IEMs until you realize that you could have purchased a few flagship TOTL like Fidue A83.  Just DGS100 and DGS200 alone will be almost 2/3 of A83 price.  Unfortunately, we don't realize that until we go back after those purchases...


 
  
@twister6
 Looking at my list of must haves I have to agree, it all adds up rather quickly. I am seriously thinking of going for the TOTLs/CIEMs rather than work my way up the ladder so to speak as it is more expensive that way. My most wanted ones now are the ATH IM70, Fidue A71, Havi B6 and SIDY DSG200. Combined price is easily well north of $300 CDN. With that price I can get a much nicer one to begin with. I think I am going to stop getting sidetracked with sidegrades unless it is something truly exception (ala B3P1 successors B6 and B6 pro). 
  
 The VSD3 and Havi B3 have however have been valuable learning experiences in that it has helped me narrow down my preferred signatures. I have hopelessly fallen for the Havi so I know what kind of IEMs to lookout for. The only type of IEM I have yet to experience is a hybrid type, so I "might" get the DGS200 depending on how they worked on the sound signature. Edit: Also haven't heard and BA IEMs as of yet.
  
 Congrats on getting the DITA btw! How does it feel now that you have it? Must make the others in your stable feel inadequate haha (going by your earlier impressions). On a related note, I was reading your impressions of the HP150 earlier and you mentioned you are an EDM head (as am I). Are the DITAs suitable for EDM, vocal trance and the like?
  
  
  I have my IEMs sorted and  am getting fed up with my Logitech UE6000 (sounds muddy as hell) and am in desperate need of an over ear headphone upgrade. I have been spoiled by the VSD3 and Havi so keeping that in mind, do you have any solid suggestions?
  
 My shortlist for Over ears are: ATH M50x, Soundmagic HP150, Donscorpio Dolphins and Takstar Pro 80. If you can help me narrow it down or have any alternatives that would be greatly appreciated. I will be using them exclusively for listening to music (Laptop with SMSL M2 and Phone) and I don't work with music or video editing. 
  
 Sorry for all the questions, just a fan of your reviews and our tastes in music seems to be quite similar, and would really value your input into this matter


----------



## Hisoundfi

mrmoto050 said:


> Has anyone here heard the Sidy DM3's yet. If so any impressions?


DM3 is a very warm and bassy iem that still retains pretty solid resolution in the mids and highs. It's not sibilant, and my pair isolates very well (but I do have to be careful with driver flex). They are very sharp looking and come with a nice case and a good variety of tips. A respectable value and offering at the $50-$75. 


slowpickr said:


> Hey Hisoundfi, how are those Auggies sounding?


They are growing on me. Build quality is incredible. I switched tips to a wider bore than the Sony tips I had on them and it helped resolve the booming mid bass. Mid bass is still strong, but not to the point I find it unlistenable.


----------



## marlonqf

Finnnaly my Honor Am12 arrivied, but the buttons don´t work in my smartphone Android Moto X, anyone here could help me how to activete these buttons? Thanks!


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> Unless you don't mind very smoothed out highs, that allow for no sibilance, but give you a decidedly darker sound, then the Tenore might not be for you. The treble is VERY rolled off, but overall they are a great performer, with excellent soundstage, imaging, and detail retrieval. Just no sparkle at all. Still..I enjoy them from time to time.


 
 No I don't mind smoothed highs, I listen to alot of different styles of music ( as I am new to the forums ( have been reading for years), you could check my profile) So different strokes for different folks so to speak, to me headphones are sort of like a good pair of shoes, but you don't wear them every day as your moods change so it is with headphones and IEM's very dependant on music choice and mood. imho.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mrmoto050 said:


> No I don't mind smoothed highs, I listen to alot of different styles of music ( as I am new to the forums ( have been reading for years), you could check my profile) So different strokes for different folks so to speak, to me headphones are sort of like a good pair of shoes, but you don't wear them every day as your moods change so it is with headphones and IEM's very dependant on music choice and mood. imho.


Dude, if you decide to go with the tenore pm me, I can plug you with a great deal on a brand new pair straight from Japan and cheaper than Amazon


----------



## Netforce

slowpickr said:


> +1 on the cable.  It's like fighting with a snake.  I'm also having trouble with tip selection.  My normal "go to" large Sony hybrids are too small for some reason.  Think I'm going to try MH1C tips when I get a chance.  Any recommendations?


 
 Admittedly I haven't had much time to do too much tip rolling and been using the stock large double flanges though they have not been giving me the best seal. Tried the mh1 tips that I yanked off my Vivo XE800 that was near by and really didn't like them. Sounded rather congested and overall weird as a result for me.
  


redjohn456 said:


> @twister6
> Looking at my list of must haves I have to agree, it all adds up rather quickly. I am seriously thinking of going for the TOTLs/CIEMs rather than work my way up the ladder so to speak as it is more expensive that way. My most wanted ones now are the ATH IM70, Fidue A71, Havi B6 and SIDY DSG200. Combined price is easily well north of $300 CDN. With that price I can get a much nicer one to begin with. I think I am going to stop getting sidetracked with sidegrades unless it is something truly exception (ala B3P1 successors B6 and B6 pro).
> 
> The VSD3 and Havi B3 have however have been valuable learning experiences in that it has helped me narrow down my preferred signatures. I have hopelessly fallen for the Havi so I know what kind of IEMs to lookout for. The only type of IEM I have yet to experience is a hybrid type, so I "might" get the DGS200 depending on how they worked on the sound signature. Edit: Also haven't heard and BA IEMs as of yet.
> ...


 
 Got the dolphins and the takstar pro 80, I would say the pro 80 with brainwavz pads is my choice. So comfy and tad bassier than the dolphins make them my preferred choice. On the go and with my v-moda boom pro mic for calls I would the dolphins shine.


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> No I don't mind smoothed highs, I listen to alot of different styles of music ( as I am new to the forums ( have been reading for years), you could check my profile) So different strokes for different folks so to speak, to me headphones are sort of like a good pair of shoes, but you don't wear them every day as your moods change so it is with headphones and IEM's very dependant on music choice and mood. imho.


 
  
 I don't think the Tenore have smoothed highs at all. They tend to be on the smooth side, but the highs are still present when you need them to be. The Sidy phones are way smoother for example.
  
 I wrote a short comparison with the Havi in the Tenore thread recently if you are interested:
  


encoreac said:


> My pair of Tenore are slightly more bassy and sound more warm, both have excellent sound-stage, I feel like the Tenore have more depth, while the Havi are better in width..
> Both the Tenore and the Havi have an similar natural sound and aren't that different in their sound signature. The Havi have more treble and mids, which are also more lush sounding.
> I used the Topping NX1 as amp for my Havi B3 p1.
> All in all I prefer to use my Tenore, because I prefer the slighty more pronounced warmness and bass and the better sound-stage-depth.
> ...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Tenore is incredibly balanced, and treble response is neutral. The only boost is in the sub bass layer. 

It's a poor man's etymotic er4 IMHO


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> Tenore is incredibly balanced, and treble response is neutral. The only boost is in the sub bass layer.
> 
> It's a poor man's etymotic er4 IMHO


 
 Afaik the er4 are more flat sounding and have less bass presence. Doesn't this already make a huge difference?


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> Afaik the er4 are more flat sounding and have less bass presence. Doesn't this already make a huge difference?


er4 was designed to "replicate" sound as we hear it in real life. I've never owned the er4 but I've heard it and I would say that my tenore has similar characteristics from mid bass and up, but the sub bass is greater on the tenore. Of course, the er4 is built like a tank and the tenore is fragile as a $5 store shelf iem. Er4 has better detail also, and is $200 more expensive


----------



## mrmoto050

hisoundfi said:


> DM3 is a very warm and bassy iem that still retains pretty solid resolution in the mids and highs. It's not sibilant, and my pair isolates very well (but I do have to be careful with driver flex). They are very sharp looking and come with a nice case and a good variety of tips. A respectable value and offering at the $50-$75.
> They are growing on me. Build quality is incredible. I switched tips to a wider bore than the Sony tips I had on them and it helped resolve the booming mid bass. Mid bass is still strong, but not to the point I find it unlistenable.


 
 I picked these up about a week ago and have been listening to them with my X5 and DX90 as sources, I actually quite like them. I do agree they are very warmbvand bassy but for some music that is what you want.I am using the comply tips that came with them and the isolation is very good. I'm rather new to IEM's but have been reading your comment/reviews and alot of the others on line and picking up different ones to see what I like. My wallet does'nt like it, but hey it's a hobby.


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> er4 was designed to "replicate" sound as we hear it in real life. I've never owned the er4 but I've heard it and I would say that my tenore has similar characteristics from mid bass and up, but the sub bass is greater on the tenore. Of course, the er4 is built like a tank and the tenore is fragile as a $5 store shelf iem. Er4 has better detail also, and is $200 more expensive


 
  
 According to the er4 thread they sound completely analytic, neutral and have the best accuracy.
  
 My Tenore though are like in the middle between fun and analytic in my ears. Tbh you made me quite interested in the er4, I will read more of them.


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> I don't think the Tenore have smoothed highs at all. They tend to be on the smooth side, but the highs are still present when you need them to be. The Sidy phones are way smoother for example.
> 
> I wrote a short comparison with the Havi in the Tenore thread recently if you are interested:


 
 I don't have the Tenore but I do have the Havi B3 Pro 2 and 1, If youre looking for a warmer sound you may try the Pro 2 as they have more bass (at least to me) I actually prefer the Pro 2's, but I'm sure alot of people will disagree, but everyone is unique and hears uniquely different sound signatures to a degree. I may pickup some Tenores if available. Thanks


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> Tenore is incredibly balanced, and treble response is neutral. The only boost is in the sub bass layer.
> 
> It's a poor man's etymotic er4 IMHO


 
  
 Not all of them. I was unfortunate enough to get an all bass, nothing else pair. Would have loved to hear a balanced set, but unless the price drops like a rock or I listen to someone elses, I won't be purchasing them again.


----------



## peter123

No, no problem whatsoever with my connectors so far. Knock on wood 



zapx629 said:


> Nice. Can't wait to hear how you like them.




Very early but i certainly like them a lot so far!




shawn71 said:


> where did you guys order? same seller?.......wheres my itchy wallet......




No, I got my pair from eBay seller dzone2. I've used him a couple of times and never had any problems.



redjohn456 said:


> @twister6
> 
> Looking at my list of must haves I have to agree, it all adds up rather quickly. I am seriously thinking of going for the TOTLs/CIEMs rather than work my way up the ladder so to speak as it is more expensive that way. My most wanted ones now are the ATH IM70, Fidue A71, Havi B6 and SIDY DSG200. Combined price is easily well north of $300 CDN. With that price I can get a much nicer one to begin with. I think I am going to stop getting sidetracked with sidegrades unless it is something truly exception (ala B3P1 successors B6 and B6 pro).
> 
> ...



Lol, I also hate the UE6000. Fwiw I also love the B3 and the VSD3S and I really enjoy both the Pro80's and the Dolphins. With the HM5 velours I'd go with the Pro80's though (as long as you don't intended to use them on the move than the Dolphins would be much more convenient).



encoreac said:


> I don't think the Tenore have smoothed highs at all. They tend to be on the smooth side, but the highs are still present when you need them to be. The Sidy phones are way smoother for example.
> 
> I wrote a short comparison with the Havi in the Tenore thread recently if you are interested:



 We certainly hear the Tenores different. Although they'd probably make my top ten list my biggest problem with them was the overly smooth treble and lack of soundstage depth. YMMV obviously 



bhazard said:


> Not all of them. I was unfortunate enough to get an all bass, nothing else pair. Would have loved to hear a balanced set, but unless the price drops like a rock or I listen to someone elses, I won't be purchasing them again.




This is the reason I'd never recommend the Tenores any more, very inconsistent quality.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ya, the only thing consistent about the tenore is the price tag LMAO.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Ya, the only thing consistent about the tenore is the price tag LMAO.




Lol!


----------



## spurxiii

Been listening to the KZES. They are ok some of the time but there are times when I think that these sound like listening to an AM radio. Just as well they were $10 delivered. I've decided to gift them to my brother in law as he needs a phone


----------



## encoreAC

Wow i am inclined to buy more Tenore to test them out. Seems like each of them are like unique snowflakes.
 At least I am in love with my pair =)


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> Wow i am inclined to buy more Tenore to test them out. Seems like each of them are like unique snowflakes.
> At least I am in love with my pair =)




That's great, in the end that's all that matters


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> That's great, in the end that's all that matters


----------



## PeterDLai

twister6 said:


> How many hours you put on AG-R1?  Got them yesterday, and I'm quite AMAZED out of the box!!!  Amazing build with all metal housing (Ostry quality), twisted cable (kind of reminds me of stock UE900s cable), and nicely balanced sound sig with slightly forward mids and a great balance between bass/treble; excellent soundstage as well!  For $25 and after 10hrs of burn in, to my ears these beat in sound quality KC06/6A, VSD3/3S, and T1E/1S.  The only problem is your comment about them changing drastically after burn in with mid-bass going up and treble going down.  Considering these are dynamic drivers, 10hrs of burn in should settle them in to 95% of the final sig.  Kind of worried about your comment cause I don't want this sound sig to change!!!


 
  
 Any update(s) with more listening? Has yours also changed for the worse like Hisoundfi's and flib372's?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

C





hisoundfi said:


> Ya, the only thing consistent about the tenore is the price tag LMAO.




+1! And @peter123 thanks for hearing the Tenore like I do. They are sensitive as hell. Prone to driver issues. I keep mine because I do like listening to them occasionally, plus I have the Doppio too, so I like having both. One day I might bring the Singolos and Bassos into the collection?


----------



## cjs001

@ozkan That's unusual. Mine is so tight that I fear accidentally bending those hair thin connectors inside. I can't imagine how bad a lose connector might be on those pins. I'd definitely return it if possible.


----------



## twister6

peterdlai said:


> Any update(s) with more listening? Has yours also changed for the worse like Hisoundfi's and flib372's?


 
  
 It changed a little bit between 20hrs and 30hrs of burn in, more boost in mid-bass, but I don't perceive it as a bloat.  What I hear is a lack of sub-bass which makes mid-bass stand out with a stronger/faster thumping.  If you have narrow bore tips it's a bit more apparent, with a medium bore tips (included hybrids, red stem/gray cap) it get diffused more.  I still think these are definitely more mid-centric tuned IEMs.  At the current moment my only complain is the twisted/braided wiring (similar to UE900s) which can be a PITA if you don't wrap them around neatly.  Unlike other mid-centric IEMs I have tested before, these have a great balance with low end, though I just wish there would be a little more sub-bass to thicken a sound.  Review should be up tonight.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> @twister6
> Looking at my list of must haves I have to agree, it all adds up rather quickly. I am seriously thinking of going for the TOTLs/CIEMs rather than work my way up the ladder so to speak as it is more expensive that way. My most wanted ones now are the ATH IM70, Fidue A71, Havi B6 and SIDY DSG200. Combined price is easily well north of $300 CDN. With that price I can get a much nicer one to begin with. I think I am going to stop getting sidetracked with sidegrades unless it is something truly exception (ala B3P1 successors B6 and B6 pro).
> 
> The VSD3 and Havi B3 have however have been valuable learning experiences in that it has helped me narrow down my preferred signatures. I have hopelessly fallen for the Havi so I know what kind of IEMs to lookout for. The only type of IEM I have yet to experience is a hybrid type, so I "might" get the DGS200 depending on how they worked on the sound signature. Edit: Also haven't heard and BA IEMs as of yet.
> ...


 
  
 I can't comment about Pro 80 since I don't have it, but a lot of people refer to them as a cheaper alternative to M50x.  In my opinion, HP150 is too neutral/analytical and Dolphins will be a bit too much in bass (remind me a lot of P7), so I would stick to M50x - perfect sound balance between two, very comfortable to wear, and durable build.  Also if it ever crossed your mind, stay away from M-100 - too v-shaped.
  
 I'm not sure about DGS200, SIDY is very unpredictable and their direction has been all over the place lately.  Just my personal opinion, but DGS100 was a big flop with that mid-bass bloat, it had huge potentials which everyone hopes will shine through in DGS200.  Will see...
  
 VSD3 (not 3S) are still among my favorites - love their smooth top and warm bottom (ok, that sounds a bit perverted lol!!!).  B3P1 are great, but I'm getting a bit annoyed with over ear wiring fitment; just a personal preference.  Thus looking forward to B3 with mmcx connector and removable cable to use my lunashops upgraded cables.
  
 DITA - will enjoy them once I'm done with all the reviews... a lot in queue now, all under a pressure of deadline commitments


----------



## Shawn71

ozkan said:


> From J-Made Amazon. But he is very kind and helpfull. He really takes care about every step of the shipping and let's you know.




TY



peter123 said:


> No, I got my pair from eBay seller dzone2. I've used him a couple of times and never had any problems.




TY...yeah I came across this seller but never made an attempt to buy any.......will add in my trusted sellers list......


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Speaking of precise bass, I hooked up my Doppio to my E11k, and I'm listening to thrash metal classics, and the bass drums and kicks are smashing my ears in! The speed and articulation are insane. Definitely the fastest and most accurate bass of all my IEMs. This is a fun listen.




Nice to see doppios performance......so better than gr07s you can say.......speed & decay.


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> er4 was designed to "replicate" sound as we hear it in real life. I've never owned the er4 but I've heard it and I would say that my tenore has similar characteristics from mid bass and up, but the sub bass is greater on the tenore. Of course, the er4 is built like a tank and the tenore is fragile as a $5 store shelf iem. Er4 has better detail also, and is $200 more expensive


 
  
 Your description on both the tenore and er4 sounds very accurate to the sades sa608 I have, kidding aside. I'm not one to bash my dgs100 or my edse, but this is exactly how my sa608's rivals even those 2 of my favorites from my collection.
  
 I don't know if they carry them on aliexpress, ebay, or other markets, though I did mention they carry them on taobao and amazon. Hopefully, if anyone jumps-the-gun amazon may offer free shipping? Don't really know....


----------



## bhazard

So these Soundsouls are definitely another winner for $8. They have a nice crisp bite to them instead of the usual bloated V at this price.
  
 These are exceptionally clear for the price. Impressive.


----------



## twister6

My full review of AuGlamour AG-R1 is up at: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-auglamour-ag-r1-ear-headphones-t2962825
  
 A summary of AG-R1 sound sig:
  
_AuGlamour describes these headphones as "mainly for vocals", and they are absolutely correct. AG-R1 has a very clear and detailed mid-centric sound signature, but unlike most of the other IEMs in this category you also get a taste of bass. Starting with low frequencies, unfortunately you won't get as much sub-bass extension and the focus is more on a mid-bass with a faster attack. It works great for the rhythm of the music but makes it sound a bit thinner without sub-bass support. Mid-bass is well controlled without spilling into lower mids, but after 20-30hrs of burn in peaked a bit causing a mild hollow thumping effect. Nevertheless, I still found it balanced rather well with mid range - the star of AG-R1. Mids are clear and detailed without getting peaky or harsh. They definitely have a good balance between brightness and smoothness to make vocals shine, but at the same time sound a bit thinner and colder due to a leaner lower mids. Treble is clear and crisp, doesn't extend too far, but just enough to appreciate details without causing fatigue during extended listening. Staging is definitely above average with a decent width and depth; great stereo separation.

 For a quick comparison, I put AG-R1 against a few of my other IEMs and found the following. My recently reviewed EP100 have more sub-bass, with mids pushed more back, and staging a bit narrower. VSD3 have more sub-bass, with mids being smoother and thicker and at the same time more recessed, and overall sound being a bit less detailed. KC06A also has a bit more sub-bass, but mids are grainy and splashy in comparison, while staging is more narrow and shallow. With T1E you get more sub-bass, and mids are way more recessed and less detailed. Furthermore, AG-R1 was very easy to drive out of any source, and I actually found it to be not as picky about source quality._
  
 Here are the pictures (click to enlarge).


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6

Nice review. Also, I like how you keep the fingerprints off of your refrigerator lol


----------



## 1clearhead

They have a very flush (to the ear) and nice look to them and the 1/8 jack looks tough. How's the housing....is it gun metal grey housing? Or is it a plastic housing?


----------



## cjs001

I hope it's the lighting but the AuGlamour's nozzle/stem looks rather rough or worn?


----------



## 1clearhead

Probably the way the photo was taken.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> @twister6
> 
> Nice review. Also, I like how you keep the fingerprints off of your refrigerator lol


 
  
 Tell me about it, with 6yr and 9yr old in the house it's a nightmare, they constantly in the fridge looking for food lol!!!  Whatever my wife uses to spray and clean works   (btw, I removed that selfie, picture doesn't do justice to these little guys, need someone to take a picture from a side to see them better).
  


1clearhead said:


> They have a very flush (to the ear) and nice look to them and the 1/8 jack looks tough. How's the housing....is it gun metal grey housing? Or is it a plastic housing?


 
  
 As I mentioned in my review, it's all metal with a shiny finish.  I actually like the feeling of weight and cold when you place these in your ears.  Some might prefer wire over-the ear, works either way.
  


cjs001 said:


> I hope it's the lighting but the AuGlamour's nozzle/stem looks rather rough or worn?


 
  
 It's a reflection from nozzle mesh cover.  They are smooth.


----------



## cjs001

Haha that's a relief to know. It looked like some hamster has gotten to it on the pic.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> No, no problem whatsoever with my connectors so far. Knock on wood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
@peter123 I absolutely hate the UE6000. I can't believe I used to think it was any good lol. The right side connector on my VSD3 broke so I have to send it off for recplacement  
 Do the dolphions and Pro 80s sound more detailed and spacious compared to the UE6000?
  


twister6 said:


> I can't comment about Pro 80 since I don't have it, but a lot of people refer to them as a cheaper alternative to M50x.  In my opinion, HP150 is too neutral/analytical and Dolphins will be a bit too much in bass (remind me a lot of P7), so I would stick to M50x - perfect sound balance between two, very comfortable to wear, and durable build.  Also if it ever crossed your mind, stay away from M-100 - too v-shaped.
> 
> I'm not sure about DGS200, SIDY is very unpredictable and their direction has been all over the place lately.  Just my personal opinion, but DGS100 was a big flop with that mid-bass bloat, it had huge potentials which everyone hopes will shine through in DGS200.  Will see...
> 
> ...


 
 I find the UE6000 to be too bassy and muddy. So a neutral pair might not be a bad idea. In your opinion is the m50x a noticeable upgrade to the 6000's? The dolphins, do they sound better too? I considered the v-moda but I am hearing too many conflicting reports on it so I decided to pass on it. 
  
 Does the HP150 sound like the Havis or even more neutral?
  
 I was looking into getting an HP200 as my first open back pair at the same time but penon says they have been discontinued, bummer 
 Yeah the B3 cables are the worst part, so am looking forward to b6 as well. Penon says will be before December 20th.
  
 PS - the schiit fulla is out - http://schiit.com/products/fulla  only 79 bucks thats a load of schiit right there!
  
 What does everyone feel about the branwavz hm5s? They are 99 bucks on MP4nation


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Nice to see doppios performance......so better than gr07s you can say.......speed & decay.



The Doppios whip the GR07 in speed and decay. It's not even a race. BUT, in overall organic impact and just visceral articulation, it's the GR07. The difference is that with black and thrash metal, the GR07 can tend to blur as the highest speeds, while presenting heavy footed thump, while the Doppio, you never get blurry imaging. It's steady, fast, and fluid, but the deep thumb and heavy footing can sometimes lack impact. The E11k helps that out though.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> So these Soundsouls are definitely another winner for $8. They have a nice crisp bite to them instead of the usual bloated V at this price.
> 
> These are exceptionally clear for the price. Impressive.




+1. From someone who knows about sound and budget IEMs, and is well respected in this community. Thank you for validating my opinion of this IEM, even at its most simple.


----------



## bhazard

I a/b'ed the Soundsoul and Pistons for fun last night. No contest. The Soundsoul was better in every way. The Piston had noticeably recessed mids and peaky treble, where the Soundsoul was balanced and clear. It's a signature usually found in much more expensive IEMs. $8 is a bargain, and it kills every KZ IEM in SQ too. The EDSE is close though.
  
 It's too bad that they have been around for almost two years and never got exposure. They almost get as clear and engaging as my Havi/XE-800 combo, but fall short with some distortion (which is funny because the Havi supposedly has unbearable distortion as measured, but I never hear anything harsh or sloppy from it.)


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I a/b'ed the Soundsoul and Pistons for fun last night. No contest. The Soundsoul was better in every way. The Piston had noticeably recessed mids and peaky treble, where the Soundsoul was balanced and clear. It's a signature usually found in much more expensive IEMs. $8 is a bargain, and it kills every KZ IEM in SQ too. The EDSE is close though.
> 
> It's too bad that they have been around for almost two years and never got exposure. They almost get as clear and engaging as my Havi/XE-800 combo, but fall short with some distortion (which is funny because the Havi supposedly has unbearable distortion as measured, but I never hear anything harsh or sloppy from it.)


Dang it meng, why are you all making me buy more stuff?!?! 

Jkjk, kind of, not really 

Ordered


----------



## Hisoundfi

The bravo ocean amp I copped on massdrop shipped today. That is going to be an awesome combo with my hi2050. I can hear it already...


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I a/b'ed the Soundsoul and Pistons for fun last night. No contest. The Soundsoul was better in every way. The Piston had noticeably recessed mids and peaky treble, where the Soundsoul was balanced and clear. It's a signature usually found in much more expensive IEMs. $8 is a bargain, and it kills every KZ IEM in SQ too. The EDSE is close though.
> 
> It's too bad that they have been around for almost two years and never got exposure. They almost get as clear and engaging as my Havi/XE-800 combo, but fall short with some distortion (which is funny because the Havi supposedly has unbearable distortion as measured, but I never hear anything harsh or sloppy from it.)


 
  
 Dang it now u got me sold on it too. Anyway for me to order it from Canada?


----------



## Ira Delphic

bhazard said:


> I a/b'ed the Soundsoul and Pistons for fun last night. No contest. The Soundsoul was _*better in every way*_. ...


 
  
 How do the Android control buttons on the Soundsoul compare to Piston's ?
 Well you did say in every way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> I a/b'ed the Soundsoul and Pistons for fun last night. No contest. The Soundsoul was better in every way. The Piston had noticeably recessed mids and peaky treble, where the Soundsoul was balanced and clear. It's a signature usually found in much more expensive IEMs. $8 is a bargain, and it kills every KZ IEM in SQ too. The EDSE is close though.
> 
> It's too bad that they have been around for almost two years and never got exposure. They almost get as clear and engaging as my Havi/XE-800 combo, but fall short with some distortion (which is funny because the Havi supposedly has unbearable distortion as measured, but I never hear anything harsh or sloppy from it.)


 
  
 I might think about getting the Soundsoul since I'm looking for one more wooden IEM to add to my collection. I'll also probably do a head to head comparison to my SA608 to see where they both stand against each other in SQ.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> @peter123
> I absolutely hate the UE6000. I can't believe I used to think it was any good lol. The right side connector on my VSD3 broke so I have to send it off for recplacement
> Do the dolphions and Pro 80s sound more detailed and spacious compared to the UE6000?
> 
> ...




I also hate the UE6000 and hear the exactly the same way as you do. Gave my pair to my nine year old daughter 

I can guarantee you that both the Pro80's and the Doplhins, although they're not neutral by any means, are far superior to the UE6000. Even the HM5 is way better although I never really got into them. They've got some weird hollow'ish in the way they sound that I've never gotten used to. They're more flat than the Pro80's and the Dolphins though but also a lot less engaging........


----------



## ZapX629

RE: the Soundsoul, y'all definitely won't regret it. I'm completely shocked at how nice they sound for their price. I'm telling you they could charge $40 or $50 for these and people wouldn't feel like that was an unfair price.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I've been saying for two weeks the SoundSoul S-018 is one of the best value/performance IEMs out there. Since I've had them, I own or have owned the FX850, GR07BE, Zero Audio Doppio, Havi B3, CKR9, and 300h. The S-018 can hold its own (relatively speaking) with all of them, with the exception of that superior 3D layering and grain free mids of the 850 and CKR9, and yes there is a bit of distortion as bhazard said, at higher volumes, but overall, these titanium micro drivers deliver in the same ball park as those much higher priced IEMs. Superior? No way. In the same region? Yes. The only thing It truly lacks is some refinement in tuning. Depth and imaging mostly. Otherwise? It's a gamer and a keeper. 

~~cheers~~ bhazard


----------



## HouseOfDoom

My son just had his first hifi moment! Made me go AH YEAH! Since he got his Galaxy phone, he's used the crappy dual dynamic iPod look alikes that come with the Galaxy (no, not even the tape mod can help these craptastic sounding IEMs), A pair of Apple pods from my iPhone 6, some Skullcandy Ink'd, and these JLab JBuds. He seemed content with most of these. Recently I got him a pair of Sony XB90 that I got near clearance on bestbuy for him (ok I stole the large sized Sony hybrid tips lol), and within minutes he came back and said I could have all his old earphones, because these sounded way better and more clear than all of them! He hasn't taken them off since lol. I think he's about to join the rat race lol.


----------



## peter123

Budget setup of the year: Ruizu X02 and Soundsoul S-018 for less than $30..........


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Budget setup of the year: Ruizu X02 and Soundsoul S-018 for less than $30..........


Dude this thread is awesome


----------



## alexander321

peter123 said:


> I also hate the UE6000 and hear the exactly the same way as you do. Gave my pair to my nine year old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 Why so much hate on the UE6000?
 I don't know if it's just my ears being too sensitive to treble but the UE6000 are on my threshold of being too bright. Most of the headphones I bought after recommendations from head-fi turned out to be making my ears bleed. Even MH1/MH1C turned out to be too bright for me even though most reviews point out towards really smooth treble. I have neutral studio monitors and I know how much the treble should be compared to the rest of the frequency range. Where do you think is the problem ?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Budget setup of the year: Ruizu X02 and Soundsoul S-018 for less than $30..........




+100. Now that's a DISCOVERY!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> Dude this thread is awesome




+1 ~~cheers~~


----------



## peter123

alexander321 said:


> Why so much hate on the UE6000?
> I don't know if it's just my ears being too sensitive to treble but the UE6000 are on my threshold of being too bright. Most of the headphones I bought after recommendations from head-fi turned out to be making my ears bleed. Even MH1/MH1C turned out to be too bright for me even though most reviews point out towards really smooth treble. I have neutral studio monitors and I know how much the treble should be compared to the rest of the frequency range. Where do you think is the problem ?




If you hear the UE6000 and mh1c as bright you're certainly not hearing them the same way as the majority but it's your ears and you know what you hear so that's fine. As long as you enjoy them that's enough, whatever floats your boat


----------



## alexander321

peter123 said:


> If you hear the UE6000 and mh1c as bright you're certainly not hearing them the same way as the majority but it's your ears and you know what you hear so that's fine. As long as you enjoy them that's enough, whatever floats your boat


 

 I hear UE6000 in a neutral-ish way (slightly bassy + good detail in the 6k-8k range) and MH1/MH1C in an U shaped way (boosted deep bass and upper treble)...
 Probably something is wrong with my ears...


----------



## peter123

alexander321 said:


> I hear UE6000 in a neutral-ish way (slightly bassy + good detail in the 6k-8k range) and MH1/MH1C in an U shaped way (boosted deep bass and upper treble)...
> Probably something is wrong with my ears...




....or mine


----------



## HouseOfDoom

alexander321 said:


> I hear UE6000 in a neutral-ish way (slightly bassy + good detail in the 6k-8k range) and MH1/MH1C in an U shaped way (boosted deep bass and upper treble)...
> Probably something is wrong with my ears...




If those are bright, then the GR07 or VSD3S would be chalkboard scratches to your ears. STAY AWAY! lol 

Zero Audio Tenore, I'd like to introduce you to someone you might serve really well? Meet Alexander.


----------



## Netforce

houseofdoom said:


> If those are bright, then the GR07 or VSD3S would be chalkboard scratches to your ears. STAY AWAY! lol
> 
> *Zero Audio Tenore, I'd like to introduce you to someone you might serve really well? Meet Alexander.*


 
 Lol!


----------



## B9Scrambler

alexander321 said:


> Why so much hate on the UE6000?




Yeah...I don't get it either. They are still a fine sounding headphone, if not a bit tame.


----------



## goa604

peter123 said:


> Budget setup of the year: Ruizu X02 and Soundsoul S-018 for less than $30..........


 
 Saving for it right now. 
 Anyone know if that amazon store would ship s-018s to europe?


----------



## peter123

goa604 said:


> Saving for it right now.
> Anyone know if that amazon store would ship s-018s to europe?




Unfortunately they won't, seems hopeless to get them in Europe so far without spending a fortune in freight from Amazon ca.....


----------



## PeterDLai

bhazard said:


> So these Soundsouls are definitely another winner for $8. They have a nice crisp bite to them instead of the usual bloated V at this price.
> 
> These are exceptionally clear for the price. Impressive.


 
  
 It appears that these were once $40 over two years ago, so they would hopefully sound better than your average low budget IEM.
  
 Makes me wonder how their other IEMs fare for their price too.
  
 SoundSOUL U10 (Black/Clear)
SoundSOUL M10
SoundSOUL E10
  
 I feel like I've seen the U10 design before but I can't recall where from (similar to the MEElectronics M3P?), and the way the E10's strain relief is designed kind of reminds me of the HAVI B3 Pro series.
  
 Oddly, the U10 on SoundSOUL's website shows a removable cable.


----------



## Squalo

U10 with removeable cable is like Moxpad x3. Probably made a version without removeable cable, hence the differences between website pictures and Amazon.


----------



## cjs001

peter123 said:


> Budget setup of the year: Ruizu X02 and Soundsoul S-018 for less than $30..........


 
 hehe if you got the Ruizu X02 off Gearbest then they both total to just around $25


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The E10 are decent. Very balanced, clear, and bass light with extended highs. They lack soundstage and 3D sound, but for the price, they aren't bac at all. They just lack sub bass.


----------



## Hisoundfi

As much as I would love to say that something else is better, I can't deny the fact that the best thing I have to listen to out of everything I own is my Toshiba satellite laptop-FIIO E18-Modded Superlux 681 EVO, and to be honest it is quite a bit ahead of even the likes of my H3, ATH-M50, Havi B3 Pro 1, Tenore, Takstars and so on.
  
 There's nothing I can fault except for how darn ugly they are. They are clear, detailed, soundstage is huge, imaging is fantastic, bass is fast in attack and goes as low as I can hear, vocals have no veil, no bleed in any range. It's becoming an addiction. Acoustic music is spectacular. If I didn't know what was on my ear I would say I have something really expensive on just going off of the sound. There's nothing these things don't make sound awesome. They are really good hooked up to a portable rig, but feed these things with a higher bit rate and it's a different beast. 
  
 I honestly gave myself quite a bit of time to come to this conclusion. This has been confirmed after several listening sessions with comparisons.


----------



## luberconn

alexander321 said:


> Why so much hate on the UE6000?
> I don't know if it's just my ears being too sensitive to treble but the UE6000 are on my threshold of being too bright. Most of the headphones I bought after recommendations from head-fi turned out to be making my ears bleed. Even MH1/MH1C turned out to be too bright for me even though most reviews point out towards really smooth treble. I have neutral studio monitors and I know how much the treble should be compared to the rest of the frequency range. Where do you think is the problem ?


 
  
 i still love my ue6000.  they work great for the hip hop and EDM music.  i'm one of the few on this site that seems to like them better in active mode.  in passive mode i think the sound pretty lifeless sorta like peter mentioned.  i do hear some loss in detail when NC is turned on, but still seems to give them the energy they need to sound fun.


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> As much as I would love to say that something else is better, I can't deny the fact that the best thing I have to listen to out of everything I own is my Toshiba satellite laptop-FIIO E18-Modded Superlux 681 EVO, and to be honest it is quite a bit ahead of even the likes of my H3, ATH-M50, Havi B3 Pro 1, Tenore, Takstars and so on.
> 
> There's nothing I can fault except for how darn ugly they are. They are clear, detailed, soundstage is huge, imaging is fantastic, bass is fast in attack and goes as low as I can hear, vocals have no veil, no bleed in any range. It's becoming an addiction. Acoustic music is spectacular. If I didn't know what was on my ear I would say I have something really expensive on just going off of the sound. There's nothing these things don't make sound awesome. They are really good hooked up to a portable rig, but feed these things with a higher bit rate and it's a different beast.
> 
> I honestly gave myself quite a bit of time to come to this conclusion. This has been confirmed after several listening sessions with comparisons.


 
  
 Do you mean this model? http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_681_evo_bk.htm
 The price is incredibly low, wow.
  
 And wasn't the DGS100 your favorite?


----------



## twister6

UFB!!! I got all these premium headphones and just received 6 more pairs for review and... just told my wife to add S-018 to her amazon cart so I can get a free shipping on $7.99 pair of woodies!  Gotta love Head-fi and all of YOU guys


----------



## encoreAC

alexander321 said:


> Why so much hate on the UE6000?
> I don't know if it's just my ears being too sensitive to treble but the UE6000 are on my threshold of being too bright. Most of the headphones I bought after recommendations from head-fi turned out to be making my ears bleed. Even MH1/MH1C turned out to be too bright for me even though most reviews point out towards really smooth treble. I have neutral studio monitors and I know how much the treble should be compared to the rest of the frequency range. Where do you think is the problem ?


 
  
 Maybe it's also the age difference between people here what is making people here hear a different amount of treble. I am 22 and still very sensitive to treble while people over 30 might want more of it as it's known that hearing changes with age.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> As much as I would love to say that something else is better, I can't deny the fact that the best thing I have to listen to out of everything I own is my Toshiba satellite laptop-FIIO E18-Modded Superlux 681 EVO, and to be honest it is quite a bit ahead of even the likes of my H3, ATH-M50, Havi B3 Pro 1, Tenore, Takstars and so on.
> 
> There's nothing I can fault except for how darn ugly they are. They are clear, detailed, soundstage is huge, imaging is fantastic, bass is fast in attack and goes as low as I can hear, vocals have no veil, no bleed in any range. It's becoming an addiction. Acoustic music is spectacular. If I didn't know what was on my ear I would say I have something really expensive on just going off of the sound. There's nothing these things don't make sound awesome. They are really good hooked up to a portable rig, but feed these things with a higher bit rate and it's a different beast.
> 
> I honestly gave myself quite a bit of time to come to this conclusion. This has been confirmed after several listening sessions with comparisons.


 
  
 I just wiched that mine were brighter, I gues I would get more details.
 I don`t remember what kind o mod you did with yours...
  
 Anyways, love mine with the X1, want to grab the schiit fulla to use with it, should rocks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> Do you mean this model? http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_681_evo_bk.htm
> The price is incredibly low, wow.
> 
> And wasn't the DGS100 your favorite?


 
 Yes that's it.
  
 And yes, I like the DGS100. That doesn't make me a dirtbag lol...


altrunox said:


> I just wiched that mine were brighter, I gues I would get more details.
> I don`t remember what kind o mod you did with yours...
> 
> Anyways, love mine with the X1, want to grab the schiit fulla to use with it, should rocks!


 
 I hated my HD681 EVO when I got them. It was muffled garbage with no details, and treble was very distant. The way it's configured from the factory is a joke! I don't even consider what I did a "mod". I was so disappointed in the sound that within the first hour I had to take them apart to see if there was anything I could do.
  
 All I did was take off the pleather pads, then the cloth overlay behind the pads, which revealed a really thick layer of sound dampening felt that was glued directly over the top of the driver grill. I literally was like "What were they thinking?". I carefully took that layer of felt off without damaging the driver, then put the cloth overlay back on, then put the VELOUR pads on. It is literally a night and day difference in sound. Bass is more forward and extends more while still maintaining its speed. Mids are more spacious and no longer muffled. Treble has detail and resolution that it didn't when it had that felt installed. 
  
 If you have these phones, do yourself a favor and remove that thick layer of junk from the top of your drivers. I promise you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, because of the semi open design, I am getting a very slight roll off into the sub bass frequencies with these HD681 EVO, but not to the point that it's obvious or lacking. This is only when I am playing the lowest of lows, like Jame's Blake "Limit to your love" when the lowest of lows is playing, or Daft Punk's "Doing it right" track where that lowest bass notes are playing.


----------



## twister6

Another review http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a83-reference-class-triple-hybrid-iem/reviews/12096 and another VERY impressive pair of IEMs that quickly went up the food chain to the top, rating it second best after the Answer.  A83 is a real deal!!!


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> I also hate the UE6000 and hear the exactly the same way as you do. Gave my pair to my nine year old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha good way to recycle old gear   Its actully a good idea since the lack of a sparkly top end will protect her hearing. I don't mind if they are not neutral, as long as they are not like MOAR BASS BOOM BOOM BOOM. After getting used to the havi it seems like there is a HUUUGE midbass bloat on the ue 6000 that i never noticed before.Its a travesty that the VSD3 at its price point blows the UE6000 away in terms of details, instrument separation and clarity, considering I paid 3-4 times the cost of the vsd3!! That's what makes me hate the ue even more LOL
  
 As for the dolphins and Takstar Pro 80, I would be able to get either one thru penon, but getting the brainwavz pads gonna be a pain in the rear. Thank you for the heads up on the HM5, I am not looking for a lifeless flat headphone, just a more balanced one  U saved me from buying that one. Almost bought it until I read your post haha.
  
 Would you mind comparing the dolphins and pro 80 if you don't mind? I value your opinion and would greatly appreciate your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





alexander321 said:


> Why so much hate on the UE6000?
> I don't know if it's just my ears being too sensitive to treble but the UE6000 are on my threshold of being too bright. Most of the headphones I bought after recommendations from head-fi turned out to be making my ears bleed. Even MH1/MH1C turned out to be too bright for me even though most reviews point out towards really smooth treble. I have neutral studio monitors and I know how much the treble should be compared to the rest of the frequency range. Where do you think is the problem ?


 
  
 I suppose everyone hears things differently. I find the UE6000 to be the complete opposite. I find it to be rather well behaved in the treble area. As for the hate, the UE6000 is way overpriced and performs poorly compared to my VSd3 and Havi. The 6000s smears frequencies and everything sounds veiled through it. It is more tolerable in active mode but what little details it has is lost. It is not really comfortable either (to me). Listening to my VSD3 or Havi for a few days and going back to the UE6000 is like listening to a cheap run off the mill headphone you can buy at convenience stores. Granted the ANC is a bonus feature on flights and stuff, but it has no other redeeming qualities in my eyes. Again this is all in my opinion and ymmv.
  


alexander321 said:


> I hear UE6000 in a neutral-ish way (slightly bassy + good detail in the 6k-8k range) and MH1/MH1C in an U shaped way (boosted deep bass and upper treble)...
> Probably something is wrong with my ears...


 
  
 To me the treble is too polite and it has a mid bass bloat that honestly offends me LOL. Even in passive mode. I used to love my headphones but listening to good headphones has turned me sour against it. Lesson learned I suppose. Do yourself a favor and give one of the sub 100 gems a try. It will rock your world believe me (if you haven't already).
  


b9scrambler said:


> Yeah...I don't get it either. They are still a fine sounding headphone, if not a bit tame.


 
  
 They are alright at best imo. Nothing special and much better headphones can be had at much cheaper prices.
  


luberconn said:


> i still love my ue6000.  they work great for the hip hop and EDM music.  i'm one of the few on this site that seems to like them better in active mode.  in passive mode i think the sound pretty lifeless sorta like peter mentioned.  i do hear some loss in detail when NC is turned on, but still seems to give them the energy they need to sound fun.


 
  
 thats the other thing its good at besides ANC. In active mode, edm sounds exciting but I prefer a more detailed sound for vocal trance and such. I find the VSD3 to have a better and detailed soundstage and makes all my EDM music really come to life, without sacrificing details.
  


encoreac said:


> Maybe it's also the age difference between people here what is making people here hear a different amount of treble. I am 22 and still very sensitive to treble while people over 30 might want more of it as it's known that hearing changes with age.


 
  
 I'm 26 mate so my hearing is just fine thank you very much


----------



## RedJohn456

I got my replaced ED3 in today along with the DIY VSd3 cable. Penon also threw in a little surprise. A new triple flange eartip made of a  soft material and it doesn't irritate at all. If anyone is buying a headphone or whatnot from Penon Audio, after buying from the site just send them an email and they will include it with the order. I am loving the seal I get with this. I used the ED3 at the gym today with the triple flange and it was rockin!! 
  
 PS both the KZ EDSE and ED3 sound better than the UE 6000 lol. Also the EDSE is so good my dad took it from me to replace his headphones which came with his blackberry. He's loving it and uses it a lot now! I think I may convert him yet  I already miss it and thinking of ordering it again lol.


----------



## flib372

I got to tell you that I even have 2 ue6000 love them and they are by far my most used headphone <3. BOOOOM !!


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Haha good way to recycle old gear   Its actully a good idea since the lack of a sparkly top end will protect her hearing. I don't mind if they are not neutral, as long as they are not like MOAR BASS BOOM BOOM BOOM. After getting used to the havi it seems like there is a HUUUGE midbass bloat on the ue 6000 that i never noticed before.Its a travesty that the VSD3 at its price point blows the UE6000 away in terms of details, instrument separation and clarity, considering I paid 3-4 times the cost of the vsd3!! That's what makes me hate the ue even more LOL
> 
> As for the dolphins and Takstar Pro 80, I would be able to get either one thru penon, but getting the brainwavz pads gonna be a pain in the rear. Thank you for the heads up on the HM5, I am not looking for a lifeless flat headphone, just a more balanced one  U saved me from buying that one. Almost bought it until I read your post haha.
> 
> Would you mind comparing the dolphins and pro 80 if you don't mind? I value your opinion and would greatly appreciate your input




No problem, not sure I'll be able to make it today though....


----------



## alexander321

redjohn456 said:


> Haha good way to recycle old gear   Its actully a good idea since the lack of a sparkly top end will protect her hearing. I don't mind if they are not neutral, as long as they are not like MOAR BASS BOOM BOOM BOOM. After getting used to the havi it seems like there is a HUUUGE midbass bloat on the ue 6000 that i never noticed before.Its a travesty that the VSD3 at its price point blows the UE6000 away in terms of details, instrument separation and clarity, considering I paid 3-4 times the cost of the vsd3!! That's what makes me hate the ue even more LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know. I've heard more detailed headphones and IEMs that in the beginning give impression for a better sound but after a few minutes of listening I get a really bad headache. The other way I measure how treble sounds is how I hear real world after I take the headphones off. If the headphones have excessive treble after I take them off everything sounds dull for at least an hour - it doesn't happen with UE6000 .Probably the way UE6000 are forgiving to a poorly recorded material and I can listen to a much wider variety of music than with a more treble happy and detailed headphones is what makes me love them. I can listen to them for hours. Probably everyone has a different perceivable frequency response with their ears (mine are less sensitive to bass and more sensitive to treble) ...


----------



## Mr Trev

So I've read quite a bit about folks using the hm5 pads with other headphones (seems to be the right thing to do), but I was wondering how does the hm5 itself compare?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

mr trev said:


> So I've read quite a bit about folks using the hm5 pads with other headphones (seems to be the right thing to do), but I was wondering how does the hm5 itself compare?


the HM5 is superior to all of my headphones in detail and neutrality, and the ATH-M50 which I am borrowing for an upcoming studio headphone review as well. Good headphones, but as has been said, slightly disengaging. Super lovely and smooth treble, extended as far as I can hear though.


----------



## Whitigir

dischorddubstep said:


> the HM5 is superior to all of my headphones in detail and neutrality, and the ATH-M50 which I am borrowing for an upcoming studio headphone review as well. Good headphones, but as has been said, slightly disengaging. Super lovely and smooth treble, extended as far as I can hear though.


 
 Are HM5 not Full size headphones ? It is kinda unfair to compare IEM vs Full Size ? Reason why I am curious = I am trying to look for something off brands but has better clarity and more natural sounding than my IM70


----------



## ozkan

whitigir said:


> Are HM5 not Full size headphones ? It is kinda unfair to compare IEM vs Full Size ? Reason why I am curious = I am trying to look for something off brands but has better clarity and more natural sounding than my IM70


 
  
 Maybe Fidue A83?


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm currently on the metra train to Chicago, and jamming these Tennmak DIY IE800. This is one of the few hot treble iems that I thoroughly enjoy, main reason being resolution from top to bottom. These things are super detailed and transparent with very little veil and plenty of bass at the same time. It's slightly on the dry and cold side through the midrange which helps reveal a lot of details not heard from warmer and more musical midranged sets. 

I really like the signature of these. If you are really sensitive to treble you might want to avoid these. If you don't mind a crisp sound these are right up your alley, and you should expect to be thoroughly impressed with the amount of detail and clarity these have while still having incredible dynamic range.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

whitigir said:


> Are HM5 not Full size headphones ? It is kinda unfair to compare IEM vs Full Size ? Reason why I am curious = I am trying to look for something off brands but has better clarity and more natural sounding than my IM70


 
 If you want something that has the same signature as the IM70, but performs better, you're best off upgrading to the next Audio-Technica product since they have a distinctive house sound.


----------



## Mr Trev

dischorddubstep said:


> the HM5 is superior to all of my headphones in detail and neutrality, and the ATH-M50 which I am borrowing for an upcoming studio headphone review as well. Good headphones, but as has been said, slightly disengaging. Super lovely and smooth treble, extended as far as I can hear though.


 
 Always wondered why not just get a hm5 instead of say a takstar & the pads. I just wanted some general opinions to decide if it's worth looking into them more - their thread is pretty big to quickly skim and mp4nation has them on special right now. If the general consensus is that the best thing about them is the pads, then I wouldn't bother.
 Cheers


----------



## ZapX629

dinerenblanc said:


> If you want something that has the same signature as the IM70, but performs better, you're best off upgrading to the next Audio-Technica product since they have a distinctive house sound.


 

 Yeah, that's why I was saying to him that the CKR9 would be the best option for an upgrade to the IM70 under $200.


----------



## ozkan

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, that's why I was saying to him that the CKR9 would be the best option for an upgrade to the IM70 under $200.


 
  
  All we need is IM90 with an added BA driver.


----------



## altrunox

Any chinese IEM with volume limitation, like Ety Kids?!
  
 My friend is interested in something like it, the problem is that the ones on sale on ebay have a super high shipping cost to Brazil...


----------



## ozkan

altrunox said:


> Any chinese IEM with volume limitation, like Ety Kids?!
> 
> My friend is interested in something like it, the problem is that the ones on sale on ebay have a super high shipping cost to Brazil...


 
  
 Your friend can buy 75/150 ohm adapter for his/her IEM. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUNU-3-5mm-Audio-headphone-Jack-Adapter-75Ohm-or-150Ohm-Impedance-Plug-/171386333440?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item27e76be900
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Impedance-Adapter-Plug-For-Hi-Fi-Audio-player-AMP-DAC-Earphone-/380932180092?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&var=&hash=item58b153c87c


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> Your friend can buy 75/150 ohm adapter for his/her IEM.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUNU-3-5mm-Audio-headphone-Jack-Adapter-75Ohm-or-150Ohm-Impedance-Plug-/171386333440?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item27e76be900
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Impedance-Adapter-Plug-For-Hi-Fi-Audio-player-AMP-DAC-Earphone-/380932180092?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&var=&hash=item58b153c87c


 
  
 Got these DUNU adapters from Penonaudio to use with AP100 due to its high gain and a few of my sensitive/hissing IEMs - 75 ohm does the trick!


----------



## twister6

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, that's why I was saying to him that the CKR9 would be the best option for an upgrade to the IM70 under $200.


 
  
 Ever compared CKR9 to CKR10?  Just got these as a loaner for review from AT US (they are finally on sale in US).  Was very impressed out of the box with CRK9... up until I put CKR10 in my ears.  Holly crap!!!  Even deeper and more textured bass rumble, fuller/smoother mids with an even MORE realistic timbre, and better treble extension.  The retrieval of details is amazong!  My only complain is slightly narrow width of staging, though depth is very good.  Usually it's the other way around, but hey - makes the spacing just more intimate.  And this is out of the box from HO of X5.  Keeping my fingers crossed sound sig won't change much after 24hr burn in.  Don't get me wrong CKR9 is great, but when you put CKR10 next to it - it kind of pales a bit in comparison.  And I was all set to start working on A71 review, but now got side-tracked by CKR10...


----------



## Whitigir

Please, I want a detailed expert ckr10 / 9 review. I wonder intense are comfortable to sleep on.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

whitigir said:


> Please, I want a detailed expert ckr10 / 9 review. I wonder intense are comfortable to sleep on.


 
 Well, there is this comparison. http://www.head-fi.org/t/720461/review-of-audio-technica-ath-ckr9-ath-ckr10


----------



## ZapX629

twister6 said:


> Ever compared CKR9 to CKR10?  Just got these as a loaner for review from AT US (they are finally on sale in US).  Was very impressed out of the box with CRK9... up until I put CKR10 in my ears.  Holly crap!!!  Even deeper and more textured bass rumble, fuller/smoother mids with an even MORE realistic timbre, and better treble extension.  The retrieval of details is amazong!  My only complain is slightly narrow width of staging, though depth is very good.  Usually it's the other way around, but hey - makes the spacing just more intimate.  And this is out of the box from HO of X5.  Keeping my fingers crossed sound sig won't change much after 24hr burn in.  Don't get me wrong CKR9 is great, but when you put CKR10 next to it - it kind of pales a bit in comparison.  And I was all set to start working on A71 review, but now got side-tracked by CKR10...


 

 Yeah, I'm very intrigued by the CKR10, but if I spend another $250 on headphones my GF is gonna smother me in my sleep tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A lot of people say the CKR9 is the better sound, while others say the 10s are clearly better. I'd love to hear both though. Maybe you could hook me up with one of these review sources you have though.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, I'm very intrigued by the CKR10, but if I spend another $250 on headphones my GF is gonna smother me in my sleep tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oddly enough, the CKR10 is listed at about $100 more in Audio-Technica's official store. You'd expect them to be a clear upgrade given the difference.


----------



## twister6

dinerenblanc said:


> Well, there is this comparison. http://www.head-fi.org/t/720461/review-of-audio-technica-ath-ckr9-ath-ckr10


 
  
 Doesn't get any better than earfonia review, he is a master when it comes to detailed comparison, including his infamous IM01/02/03/04/50/70 thread!


----------



## ZapX629

dinerenblanc said:


> Oddly enough, the CKR10 is listed at about $100 more in Audio-Technica's official store. You'd expect them to be a clear upgrade given the difference.


 

 Yeah, I'd hope so for that much more. Even still, earfonia and dopaminer both prefer the CKR9 for its leaner bass and intimacy. Eric10p and Dsnuts both like the 10s more though.


----------



## twister6

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, I'm very intrigued by the CKR10, but if I spend another $250 on headphones my GF is gonna smother me in my sleep tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can tell you with certainty out of the box, CKR10 is noticeably better.  I just don't know if the gap will become less apparent after burn in, and I'm kind of worried about earfonia reference to "extended burn in requirement".  So will have to come back with my follow up impression after a few days.  But so far it's not just a titanium vs aluminum shell cover or extension in frequency range, but the actual tuning of CKR10 having an edge over CKR9.  Also, CKR10 references a "pure iron yoke" of the driver?
  


dinerenblanc said:


> Oddly enough, the CKR10 is listed at about $100 more in Audio-Technica's official store. You'd expect them to be a clear upgrade given the difference.


 
  
 You will have to wait for Amazon prices.  AT website usually lists MSRP price while Amazon price should be better.  That how it was with IM series.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

twister6 said:


> I can tell you with certainty out of the box, CKR10 is noticeably better.  I just don't know if the gap will become less apparent after burn in, and I'm kind of worried about earfonia reference to "extended burn in requirement".  So will have to come back with my follow up impression after a few days.  But so far it's not just a titanium vs aluminum shell cover or extension in frequency range, but the actual tuning of CKR10 having an edge over CKR9.  Also, CKR10 references a "pure iron yoke" of the driver?
> 
> 
> You will have to wait for Amazon prices.  AT website usually lists MSRP price while Amazon price should be better.  That how it was with IM series.


 
 Yeah, but I was referring to the premium of $100 MSRP and how it should be more clear-cut when it comes to which is better. That's where I'm getting at. I'm eager to read your comparison though. The A71 could be placed on the back-burner for all I care.


----------



## cjs001

redjohn456 said:


> I got my replaced ED3 in today along with the DIY VSd3 cable. Penon also threw in a little surprise. A new triple flange eartip made of a  soft material and it doesn't irritate at all. If anyone is buying a headphone or whatnot from Penon Audio, after buying from the site just send them an email and they will include it with the order. I am loving the seal I get with this. I used the ED3 at the gym today with the triple flange and it was rockin!!
> 
> PS both the KZ EDSE and ED3 sound better than the UE 6000 lol. Also the EDSE is so good my dad took it from me to replace his headphones which came with his blackberry. He's loving it and uses it a lot now! I think I may convert him yet  I already miss it and thinking of ordering it again lol.


 
 I might just have to buy something for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, though I prefer Double flange. What's the stem/nozzle diameter fit for these?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> I might just have to buy something for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What you should really try is the Accordion style.


----------



## bhazard

Those tips all look like they belong in sex shops, and not your ears.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

bhazard said:


> Those tips all look like they belong in sex shops, and not your ears.


----------



## cjs001

mmm... I might need to get a lot of lubes for that tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And maybe some Jazz track?


----------



## Dinerenblanc

cjs001 said:


> mmm... I might need to get a lot of lubes for that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gotcha covered.


----------



## cjs001

dinerenblanc said:


> Gotcha covered.




 Hell yea! Just bought some new cables and clips to go with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Okay better stop before this thread gets into trouble.


----------



## twister6

dinerenblanc said:


> Yeah, but I was referring to the premium of $100 MSRP and how it should be more clear-cut when it comes to which is better. That's where I'm getting at. I'm eager to read your comparison though. The A71 could be placed on the back-burner for all I care.


 
  
 Need to keep those reviews moving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fidue A71 is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a71-dual-dynamic-drivers-hi-fi-earphones/reviews/12101


----------



## Hisoundfi

dinerenblanc said:


> What you should really try is the Accordion style.


I wonder if they make anything ribbed for her pleasure...


----------



## RedJohn456

cjs001 said:


> I might just have to buy something for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not sure, will measure it later but it works pretty well with the havis actually, I never thought of using a triple flange with the B3P1 before.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Those tips all look like they belong in sex shops, and not your ears.




LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing


 
 I can see it now.... my future Hi-Fi store. "Welcome to the Ear's Sex Shop. How can I help you?"


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> I can see it now.... my future Hi-Fi store. "Welcome to the Ear's Sex Shop. How can I help you?"




It's EARgasmic!!! lol


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

cjs001 said:


> I can see it now.... my future Hi-Fi store. "Welcome to the Ear's Sex Shop. How can I help you?"


 
 I'm thinking of that one particular scene in The Millers.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

Since you guys are so fascinated by these wonderful ear tips, I figured I should point out where you can get them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.planetheadset.com/replacement-parts.php


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

MIKROS 90 get any traction here? What about the new hifiman 300h?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

The Fidue A83 is an awesome value IEM,with the only drawback being they are bass light. They have a BA quality bass to them.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> MIKROS 90 get any traction here? What about the new hifiman 300h?




HiFiMan 300h is a decent sounding earphone. Not bad for the money, but very fragile.


----------



## 1clearhead

hifiaudiophile said:


> The Fidue A83 is an awesome value IEM,with the only drawback being they are bass light. They have a BA quality bass to them.


 
  
 Than if that's the case? You got to try the SA608, It maintains the mids and highs to micro-detail levels while providing a natural sub-bass and depth, unheard of from any of my other sets.


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> HiFiMan 300h is a decent sounding earphone. Not bad for the money, but very fragile.


 

 ^
 LMAO sigh, seriously WHEN DA' HELL WILL HiFiMeh learn to get their schiit together regarding IEM QC??? They seem to LOVE selling toss away IEMs that will break on ya' in a month or so. And they dear to ask $400 for some flagship IEM that has the built of their crappy low end ones???
  
 Even cheapo brands like Mee and Brainwavz has better quality control/ built then theirs. And they are well aware of how piss poor their stuff is built, what a joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
*edit: *Hifimeh built quality:


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Apart from Superlux, can anyone suggest a decent fullsize headphone brands from China/Taiwan?


----------



## altrunox

williamleonhart said:


> Apart from Superlux, can anyone suggest a decent fullsize headphone brands from China/Taiwan?




Oh yeah, Hifiman ! 

You said anything about The price...


----------



## Netforce

williamleonhart said:


> Apart from Superlux, can anyone suggest a decent fullsize headphone brands from China/Taiwan?



I love my hifiman personally. Takstar are quite fantastic and I still use my Don Scorpio dolphins often.


----------



## Shawn71

williamleonhart said:


> Apart from Superlux, can anyone suggest a decent fullsize headphone brands from China/Taiwan?




Takstar HI2050....open back and copy of Beyers DTxxx....bang for the buck HP under $70.....

Edit>>> not exactly a copy but the *looks* of beyers....


----------



## Hisoundfi

More A-B testing  between the Takstar Pro80 and modded Superlux HD681 EVO. 
  
 Pro80 has more forward midrange that has a slight veil that can make the superlux seem recessed in comparison until my brain adjusts to the sound. Once my brain adjusts to the sound of the superlux phones I get more microdetails and the stage seems larger. The superlux do need a little more power or volume than the pro80.
  
 Pro80 are awesome for rock music, superlux for acoustic.
  
 I still give the edge to the superlux because I prefer semi open phones, but you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## 1clearhead

williamleonhart said:


> Apart from Superlux, can anyone suggest a decent fullsize headphone brands from China/Taiwan?


 
  
 Are you looking for closed back or open back?
  
 1. Closed back for monitoring (balanced): Takstar TS-600 (silver) or TS-610 (black)
  
 2. Open back?.....stick with the Superlux HD668B
  
  
 Both offer detachable cords. I'm sure you probably already know.


----------



## Charliemotta

Wait until your brain adjusts to the Superlux HD668B.  I know it did wonders for my brain, and I gotta big one.
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## Hisoundfi

The treble on both the pro80 and HD681HD are spot on IMHO. They both have a nice sparkle up top. Any more extension they would be sharp and harsh. Any less and they would be rolled off.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Wait until your brain adjusts to the Superlux HD668B.  I know it did wonders for my brain, and I gotta big one.
> 
> Charlie   ♫


 
 LMAO, too funny


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone ever heard of these?
  
http://www.meritline.com/rocksoul-er-103101bb-ceramic-stereo-earphone-with-mic---p-120424.aspx
  
 Saw these in Fry's last week for about $18.  Wish now I'd have gotten them just to try.  They have ceramic housings and the description also states "full-range armature drivers".


----------



## HouseOfDoom

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LMAO sigh, seriously WHEN DA' HELL WILL HiFiMeh learn to get their schiit together regarding IEM QC??? They seem to LOVE selling toss away IEMs that will break on ya' in a month or so. And they dear to ask $400 for some flagship IEM that has the built of their crappy low end ones???
> 
> Even cheapo brands like Mee and Brainwavz has better quality control/ built then theirs. And they are well aware of how piss poor their stuff is built, what a joke. :rolleyes:
> ...


M
Amen! You got that right. QC is one of the worst by far. Only Logitech is worse or on par. 3 HiFiMan IEMs purchased, and all three ended up having QC issues.


----------



## bhazard

My old RE-400 felt like they were about to break any day as well. The HE-500 was rock solid though.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever heard of these?
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/rocksoul-er-103101bb-ceramic-stereo-earphone-with-mic---p-120424.aspx
> 
> Saw these in Fry's last week for about $18.  Wish now I'd have gotten them just to try.  They have ceramic housings and the description also states "full-range armature drivers".




Deep bass on a single armature driver? Hardly. Articulate bass? Yes. Fast bass? Sure. Clear bass? Could be. Deep bass? Nope. Probably sounds like any standard Meelectronics or UE single armature driver phone? But for $12, worth a try.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> My old RE-400 felt like they were about to break any day as well. The HE-500 was rock solid though.




Yeah their cans seem like they are built solid and gorgeously. That tells me where their heart is priority wise.


----------



## PeterDLai

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever heard of these?
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/rocksoul-er-103101bb-ceramic-stereo-earphone-with-mic---p-120424.aspx
> 
> Saw these in Fry's last week for about $18.  Wish now I'd have gotten them just to try.  They have ceramic housings and the description also states "full-range armature drivers".


 
  
 I have my doubts that there are any armatures in there. I think it might be a mistake or just plain false advertising since the technical specifications mention a Ø6mm neodymium moving coil driver (likely a micro-dynamic driver). The design also looks very similar to the MEElectronic Clarity Series IEMs which also boast ceramic housings and a "6.0 mm micro-driver".
  
 Also, they seem to have it correct on their official website (scroll down to the ER 103 section). In the features it lists: "Full-range moving coil drivers deliver deep bass and clear highs".


----------



## slowpickr

peterdlai said:


> I have my doubts that there are any armatures in there. I think it might be a mistake or just plain false advertising since the technical specifications mention a Ø6mm neodymium moving coil driver (likely a micro-dynamic driver). The design also looks very similar to the MEElectronic Clarity Series IEMs which also boast ceramic housings and a "6.0 mm micro-driver".


 
  
 Yes, I was kind of skeptical myself.  Usually specs will state "balanced armature", not just "armature".  Anyway, think I'll pass on these.  Mark2410 has me salivating for the Rock Jaw Arcana V2s.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Thanks. I figured it was false. I owned the Meelectronics Clarity series, and aside from it being pretty weak ss, the fit was suspect at best. Pass.


----------



## twister6

@HouseOfDoom : gotta give you big PROPS man!  Just got S-018 woodies and it's unreal for $7.99, and that includes a number of single and bi-flange tips and a case!  Just had a minute to listen and put them on a burner, curious to hear how it changes in 20hrs.  Out of the box sound is a bit mid-forward, very clear (on a borderline of detailed), nicely balanced and well controlled mid-bass punch without any bleed into lower mids.  Very nice vocal presentation.  Also, treble is crisp and clear, no sibilance.  Definitely above the average soundstage width, the sound is open/airy. The only thing I'm not crazy about is memory effect of the cable, but cable itself is not bad at all and I like 90deg plug.  The build quality is surprisingly good as well.  These definitely have at least $50 value.  Great find!


----------



## Shawn71

The accolades on sound soul make me ask abt their another sport model,like M6,over the ear.......U 10 it is, anyone tried yet?......link below.

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DSKF2WU/ref=pd_aw_sims_2?pi=SL500_SY115&simLd=1


----------



## mrmoto050

peterdlai said:


> It appears that these were once $40 over two years ago, so they would hopefully sound better than your average low budget IEM.
> 
> Makes me wonder how their other IEMs fare for their price too.
> 
> ...


 

 Removed post sorry


----------



## twister6

If you guys want some eye-candy pictures of DUNU Alpha 1 hybrid dual driver earbuds, check out: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740305/the-world-s-first-hybrid-earbud-the-grand-launch-dunu-alpha-1/45#post_11113384
  
 Unfortunately, I wasn't able to perform a sound test since these earbuds too big for my ears, but at least you can enjoy a ton of pics 
  
 As a teaser


----------



## bhazard

My HSR-1000 (Pro 80) is up for sale. Got the HyperX on Black Friday (same thing with mic)


----------



## aaDee

Has KZ changed their name to Tuna???


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> My HSR-1000 (Pro 80) is up for sale. Got the HyperX on Black Friday (same thing with mic)




do you have the hm5 pads too? im interested


----------



## EISENbricher

aadee said:


> Has KZ changed their name to Tuna???


 
 Probably just a rebranding. 
 But always the best bet is to purchase stuff from their official store (ppl in KZ thread say that this is authentic one and only hassle is that they always use cheap China Airmail). Also currently prices there are drop dead low. I've also purchased some stuff just some 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1380688


----------



## thatBeatsguy

aadee said:


> Has KZ changed their name to Tuna???


 
 The Tuna IEMs are a rebrand, if you didn't follow the discussion closely enough.


----------



## davidcotton

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Tuna IEMs are a rebrand, if you didn't follow the discussion closely enough.


 

 Sounds a bit fishy to me (sorry)...


----------



## EISENbricher

davidcotton said:


> Sounds a bit fishy to me (sorry)...


 
 Dat pun 
  
 Anyways like I said the lowest prices are currently in their official store. No Tunas there. All KZs.


----------



## Baycode

My Brainwavz AP001 headphone splitter/amp review is online: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/12117


----------



## cjs001

baycode said:


> My Brainwavz AP001 headphone splitter/amp review is online: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/12117


 
 Pity it colors the sound, otherwise would be a great cheap and compact splitter/amp.


----------



## peter123

cjs001 said:


> Pity it colors the sound, otherwise would be a great cheap and compact splitter/amp.


 
 +1, the possibility to turn off the bast boost would've been very welcome..........


----------



## cjs001

I wish I know enough about electronics to scrounge together a custom amp ^_^
  
 Someone should mod this into an amp/DAC! Maybe the flask head can be an analog volume control? Then we can all get drunk on music XD


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I'm looking for an around the ear headphone that will be good for jazz listening. My budget is 150$. Any suggestions?


----------



## altrunox

Where's @mochill , there's a while that I don't see he around...


----------



## twister6

cjs001 said:


> I wish I know enough about electronics to scrounge together a custom amp ^_^
> 
> Someone should mod this into an amp/DAC! Maybe the flask head can be an analog volume control? Then we can all get drunk on music XD


 
  
 You never know, your wish might come true after the new year!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Perhaps not amp/DAC, but something else really cool streaming into your ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Stay tuned!!!


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> You never know, your wish might come true after the new year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








 Is that what I think it is? Not just a phone case is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 That looks even better! I did consider a media player but thought it less practical as it required a screen but dayum! Looks a bit bigger than necessary though. Would be cool with a smaller footprint and more button and dials - Art Deco style.
  
 Thanks for the heads up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's called Echo box?


----------



## peter123

@RedJohn456

Sorry for the late reply, been very busy lately.

Here's my short short comparison between the Pro80 and the Dolphins:

The Dolphins has more bass impact, especially midbass. I'd not prefer them for home usage but it comes in very handy when on the move. I'm primarily using my pair on flight and really like the there. The Pro80's have slightly bigger soundstage and deliver a more airy sound without any bass bloat, I'd definitely prefer them for home use. They also have better treble extension.

Pleas note that my Pro80's has the HM5 veour pads and extra Dynamat extreme in the cups while I've removed the foam (as described earlier in this thread) on my Dolphins.

I'm pretty sure I've compared these two somewhere earlier in this thread as well, maybe more detailed (can't remember...).

I used a lap top, GO720 and Cayin C5 for this listening session.


----------



## Hornet600

cjs001 said:


> Is that what I think it is? Not just a phone case is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Yes it is what you think! And we estimated your thinking 2 year ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so now we present you this flash with amp/DAC + wifi + streaming audio playback + touch screen. And the flash head is really an analog volume control. Thanks for designing this flash for us and we hope you can really get drunk from the sound it delivers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Please stay tuned for the CES 2015


----------



## cjs001

hornet600 said:


> Yes it is what you think! And we estimated your thinking 2 year ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Seems feature packed! Knowing my luck, it'll probably cost an arm and leg. What's the company or group behind this?
  
 Yeah I would be disappointed if the flash head wasn't an analog volume control. They should totally add a "flash head arm" that act as a gain control switch or bass/neutral/treble switch.
  
 Not quite a fan of touch screen - I prefer dedicated buttons but I recognize that there's pros and cons for that kind of set up. Let's hope they turn out well at the very least.
  
 At least I know how I'll be carrying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## twister6

cjs001 said:


> Seems feature packed! Knowing my luck, it'll probably cost an arm and leg. What's the company or group behind this?
> 
> Yeah I would be disappointed if the flash head wasn't an analog volume control. They should totally add a "flash head arm" that act as a gain control switch or bass/neutral/treble switch.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As @Hornet600 (Michael, Echobox Audio) mentioned - this little flask has 175° proof pure power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm very excited to explorer it (soon) and to share my impressions about it!  Btw, they are also planning to introduce a set of new titanium IEMs!


----------



## cjs001

Ah, I see. Do share your impressions! I just found their FAQ here hehe. Definitely looks promising! Now if it'll only ship to Aus as well -.-


----------



## twister6

cjs001 said:


> Ah, I see. Do share your impressions! I just found their FAQ here hehe. Definitely looks promising! Now if it'll only ship to Aus as well -.-


 
  
 Of course, you will get impressions and a ton of pictures once I receive a review unit.  Very curious about it myself since this is going to be my first streaming DAP outside of a smartphone.


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> Of course, you will get impressions and a ton of pictures once I receive a review unit.  Very curious about it myself since this is going to be my first streaming DAP outside of a smartphone.


 
 Indeed I'll hold you to that. The pictures look quite different so I assume they're still working on finalizing the product?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> @HouseOfDoom
> : gotta give you big PROPS man!  Just got S-018 woodies and it's unreal for $7.99, and that includes a number of single and bi-flange tips and a case!  Just had a minute to listen and put them on a burner, curious to hear how it changes in 20hrs.  Out of the box sound is a bit mid-forward, very clear (on a borderline of detailed), nicely balanced and well controlled mid-bass punch without any bleed into lower mids.  Very nice vocal presentation.  Also, treble is crisp and clear, no sibilance.  Definitely above the average soundstage width, the sound is open/airy. The only thing I'm not crazy about is memory effect of the cable, but cable itself is not bad at all and I like 90deg plug.  The build quality is surprisingly good as well.  These definitely have at least $50 value.  Great find!




Thank you so much for the props, twister. I knew the minute I popped these in we had something special for $7.00. They have other IEMs (E10, U10 ect) and I tried each of those first. Now those had decent sound. A lack of sub bass and a bit bass light overall, but clarity and good treble sheen. The S-018 though, and especially after burn in, has that wonderful bass presence, very articulate, while never getting muddy, bleedy, or boomy. The highs open up even more, are quite airy and the soundstage is really quite wide and 3D too. My only issues are the same as most ( the snake like character of the wires and for me, that detectable bit of grain in the mids that slightly affect micro detail and smoothness), but for the price, these really are one of the penultimate starter sets for introduction to HiFi audio. Glad you liked them.


----------



## twister6

cjs001 said:


> Indeed I'll hold you to that. The pictures look quite different so I assume they're still working on finalizing the product?


 
  
 I believe the picture I embedded in my reply above is a final product with a large touch screen since it's already manufactured vs the rendering they have on their website (probably a preliminary design idea?).
  
 This looks like a finished product to me


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> I believe the picture I embedded in my reply above is a final product with a large touch screen since it's already manufactured vs the rendering they have on their website (probably a preliminary design idea?).
> 
> This looks like a finished product to me


 
 No idea? You seem to know more than I do. For all I know these could still be proof of concept/demo prototype. Depending on how they're making it, sometimes products still need/gets some final adjustment before mass production. Mostly fit with the method of fabrication. We'll have to see I guess.


----------



## Baycode

If the bottle can be filled with alcohol  as well I would call it a GREAT DESIGN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hehe, alcohol supposed to increase audio quality perception (according to some fellow head-fiers) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 ...then all you need is ONE yellow bottle


----------



## twister6

baycode said:


> If the bottle can be filled with alcohol  as well I would call it a GREAT DESIGN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have an even better idea!  Similar to FiiO X5/E12 and X1/E11k stack up kits, Echo Box needs to release a stack up kit with a proper rubber bands to attached a real curved flask (w/matching shape) on the back of their streaming player!!!  Just make a nozzle of the flask a little longer so you don't mistake it with a volume knob


----------



## 1clearhead

@bhazard
  
 I did a two-part research on the *SADES SA608*.
  
First research: I actually wrote an email to there direct Chinese distributor through Amazon and found out what the diaphragms are made of......
 
 --- Original message ---

 This message is in reference to: SADES SA608 in-ear headphones

 I know most of the details that amazon provided about this product, but I still have 2 more questions where there's no answers to be found here.


 Question 1: Besides being 9mm hyper sounding diaphragms are they titanium coated?

 Question 2: Is this an original product from SADES in the US?


 Thanks in advance for the answers and help provided. I look forward to your reply!
  
 (Response)
  
 Thank you for your email.

 The items from China factory, and they are original. Diaphragms are titanium alloy.

 If you have any problems, Please don’t hesitate to tell us.

 Have a nice day.
 "Focus On Me LLC"
 .....So now you know, It's coming from the SADES company in China and the diaphragms are "titanium alloy".
  
  
Second research: SADES has gaming headphone companies both in the US and in China, but get this! They do not like to be affiliated with each other and will only service there own products coming directly from there own companies. Weird, isn't it?
  
 Click below to check out the warning when you try to get your Chinese headphones serviced in the US.....
http://www.sades.us/


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

i'm buying this Sades SA608 based solely on your enthusiasm and recommendation. Titanium driver? Even better.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Speaking of Titanium drivers, I just got my Soundsoul S-018 in the mail, and set up with my iphone and C5, right out of the box, it's PHENOMENAL! How can this be? I paid $7.00 with free shipping! The clarity and crispness of the highs is crazy good out the box, and the mids are forward and timbre is accurate. The wood is really nice looking, there's not much for microphonics, and the fit is snug, with decent isolation. The braided cord is covered in a mylar type plastic, which is touch and attractive, but the springy snakey nature of the cord really sucks (but nowhere near as bad as the MH1C). I'm comparing it to my Fidue a83, and the bass quality is better on the S-018, with faster resolve, and the highs are more natural and timbre more "accurate" than the a83. The mids, detail retrieval, and 3D imaging all belong to the a83 by a long shot. They are rival to my Sony XB90EX in quality, with better and more natural highs and way better and clearer mids (the Sony veil keeps the 90EX mids from being comparable). Bass quantity goes to the Sony by a long shot, but quality is very close. so close. Needless to say, the S-018 is a budget winner. I'd even day as close as it comes out of the box to sounding as fun and strong against my big boys, it's fair to call them giant killers at $7.00. 
  
  thanks @HouseOfDoom for the recommendation. Not too often a hyped iem lives up to it's hype and recommendation, but this time it did.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> Speaking of Titanium drivers, I just got my Soundsoul S-018 in the mail, and set up with my iphone and C5, right out of the box, it's PHENOMENAL! How can this be? I paid $7.00 with free shipping! The clarity and crispness of the highs is crazy good out the box, and the mids are forward and timbre is accurate. The wood is really nice looking, there's not much for microphonics, and the fit is snug, with decent isolation. The braided cord is covered in a mylar type plastic, which is touch and attractive, but the springy snakey nature of the cord really sucks (but nowhere near as bad as the MH1C). I'm comparing it to my Fidue a83, and the bass quality is better on the S-018, with faster resolve, and the highs are more natural and timbre more "accurate" than the a83. The mids, detail retrieval, and 3D imaging all belong to the a83 by a long shot. They are rival to my Sony XB90EX in quality, with better and more natural highs and way better and clearer mids (the Sony veil keeps the 90EX mids from being comparable). Bass quantity goes to the Sony by a long shot, but quality is very close. so close. Needless to say, the S-018 is a budget winner. I'd even day as close as it comes out of the box to sounding as fun and strong against my big boys, it's fair to call them giant killers at $7.00.
> 
> thanks @HouseOfDoom
> for the recommendation. Not too often a hyped iem lives up to it's hype and recommendation, but this time it did.




Thanks, man (or woman). I really enjoy mine a lot too. Wait til you burn them in??  I pull them as much as my Doppio or GR07BE.


----------



## Mr Trev

All you people raving about the s-018 make me sad..... Still haven't managed to find anywhere to get them without being gouged. Lousy Amazon.


----------



## Whitigir

Thank you guys, just ordered mine S-018  if they can compare to A83, they are definitely killing $300-$500 headphones


----------



## Netforce

mr trev said:


> All you people raving about the s-018 make me sad..... Still haven't managed to find anywhere to get them without being gouged. Lousy Amazon.


 
 How much would it be to ship from the United States to Canada anyway? Sometimes I hear from customers at my company shipping them a single book from the states to Canada where a book maybe $10 costs $18 in shipping or something along those lines.


----------



## Whitigir

mr trev said:


> All you people raving about the s-018 make me sad..... Still haven't managed to find anywhere to get them without being gouged. Lousy Amazon.


 
 What do u mean ? I ordered mine on Amazon


----------



## clee290

netforce said:


> How much would it be to ship from the United States to Canada anyway? Sometimes I hear from customers at my company shipping them a single book from the states to Canada where a book maybe $10 costs $18 in shipping or something along those lines.


 
 You're right, some items on Amazon.com can be shipped to Canada, but these can't unfortunately.
  


whitigir said:


> What do u mean ? I ordered mine on Amazon


 
 Not everyone lives in the US


----------



## Mr Trev

netforce said:


> How much would it be to ship from the United States to Canada anyway? Sometimes I hear from customers at my company shipping them a single book from the states to Canada where a book maybe $10 costs $18 in shipping or something along those lines.


 
  
  


whitigir said:


> What do u mean ? I ordered mine on Amazon


 
  
  


clee290 said:


> You're right, some items on Amazon.com can be shipped to Canada, but these can't unfortunately.
> 
> Not everyone lives in the US


 
 The problem being that Amazon won't ship those to Canada - actually I don't think anything think that any item that is fulfilled by Amazon will get shipped up here. You'd think we're a third world country or something going by their shipping policies (for example takstar pro 80 sold by mp4nation, fulfilled by Amazon won't get shipped. I'd have to order directly from mp4nation, which unfortunately costs quite a bit more).
 Back to the s-018 there is a seller on amazon.ca, but I have an aversion to price gouging, and stubbornly refuse to support dealers with inflated prices.
 Oh well enough of my whining.
 Cheers


----------



## bhazard

Find the OEM. If you notice, other Soundsoul products like their water/flashy speaker thing are sold all over aliexpress not under their name.


----------



## Whitigir

Ouchie ! I didn't know Amazon did that to Canada.  I am sure in the future they will have to do similar things for you guys.  Because after all, it is business.


----------



## Mr Trev

Tried finding other places selling them and no luck - even tried emailing soundsoul but haven't got a reply yet. I'll probably just give up on them and focus my efforts on finding a new pair of cans (the cable on my grados is getting increasingly wonky, and not having much luck finding anybody to recable for less than what they're worth - they are a pre-i version, getting pretty old).


----------



## vic2vic

hisoundfi said:


> I'm currently on the metra train to Chicago, and jamming these Tennmak DIY IE800. This is one of the few hot treble iems that I thoroughly enjoy, main reason being resolution from top to bottom. These things are super detailed and transparent with very little veil and plenty of bass at the same time. It's slightly on the dry and cold side through the midrange which helps reveal a lot of details not heard from warmer and more musical midranged sets.


 
 How do the DIY IE800 compares to the DGS100 ? I like the details of the DGS100, but the mid bass bloat is too much for my taste (depending on songs).
 I must blame Havi B3 Pro, as they converted me from basshead to analytical.


----------



## Hisoundfi

vic2vic said:


> How do the DIY IE800 compares to the DGS100 ? I like the details of the DGS100, but the mid bass bloat is too much for my taste (depending on songs).
> I must blame Havi B3 Pro, as they converted me from basshead to analytical.


Less midbass and more sub bass. V signature. Slightly brighter sound than the dgs100.


----------



## vic2vic

hisoundfi said:


> Less midbass and more sub bass. V signature. Slightly brighter sound than the dgs100.


 
 Thanks. These DIY IE800 are tempting me so much... but I've so many IEMs at home. Doubts, doubts, doubts.


----------



## Hisoundfi

vic2vic said:


> Thanks. These DIY IE800 are tempting me so much... but I've so many IEMs at home. Doubts, doubts, doubts.


sounds like these soundsoul are the real deal. That might be the safe bet. 

I will say, the tennmark DIY IE800 are one of an elite list of bright sounding earphones I really like. 

These things also need a high quality source to sound their best. They are epic through my f806-cayin c5 combo


----------



## vic2vic

hisoundfi said:


> sounds like these soundsoul are the real deal. That might be the safe bet.
> 
> I will say, the tennmark DIY IE800 are one of an elite list of bright sounding earphones I really like.
> 
> These things also need a high quality source to sound their best. They are epic through my f806-cayin c5 combo


 
 I've the same Soundsoul S-018 "issue" as other users in this thread: no shipping from Amazon outside US


----------



## Netforce

Given all the attention the soundsoul s-018 have been getting lately it could motivate soundsoul to expand their shipping though given their low price already it might be doubtful. I'm not a too big fan of my pair but it does seem I may just be one among a handful that didn't like them.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

netforce said:


> Given all the attention the soundsoul s-018 have been getting lately it could motivate soundsoul to expand their shipping though given their low price already it might be doubtful. I'm not a too big fan of my pair but it does seem I may just be one among a handful that didn't like them.


 
 sell your pair to someone who can't get them on amazon?


----------



## jant71

So who is gonna try the Soundsoul M10???


----------



## cjs001

netforce said:


> Given all the attention the soundsoul s-018 have been getting lately it could motivate soundsoul to expand their shipping though given their low price already it might be doubtful. I'm not a too big fan of my pair but it does seem I may just be one among a handful that didn't like them.


 
 lol, I haven't gotten one to try, but IMO if it cost a mere $8 and sounds better than Phillips SHE3500 - which my housemate uses, then I'd say it's well worth the money. Those are about the worst in-ear headphones I've ever heard and they cost about the same price.
  
 Pity I can't buy them in Aus either. Would've made for a good christmas present. Has anyone tried the Soundsoul U10 yet?


----------



## Netforce

hifiaudiophile said:


> sell your pair to someone who can't get them on amazon?


 
 Problem I'm seeing with that is how much shipping costs may be might not really make it worth it. I would have to check it out with my post office and think I probably will have to go filling out customs form.


----------



## 1clearhead

Has anyone have any issues with the wire on the Soundsoul S-018. Can it be replaced with a thicker one? I would like to know if it can be done.


----------



## Whitigir

cjs001 said:


> lol, I haven't gotten one to try, but IMO if it cost a mere $8 and sounds better than Phillips SHE3500 - which my housemate uses, then I'd say it's well worth the money. Those are about the worst in-ear headphones I've ever heard and they cost about the same price.
> 
> Pity I can't buy them in Aus either. Would've made for a good christmas present. Has anyone tried the Soundsoul U10 yet?




Try Philips SHE3905 with comply foam tips...Yountville be blown away by it. After burn in....I can't believe how good it sounds for 20 bucks. I probably buy couples more to save while I can.


----------



## Netforce

cjs001 said:


> lol, I haven't gotten one to try, but IMO if it cost a mere $8 and sounds better than Phillips SHE3500 - which my housemate uses, then I'd say it's well worth the money. Those are about the worst in-ear headphones I've ever heard and they cost about the same price.
> 
> Pity I can't buy them in Aus either. Would've made for a good christmas present. Has anyone tried the Soundsoul U10 yet?


 
 Hmm I haven't tried it out against my cheapie Phillips and while I do have some parts I don't like about the soundsoul s-018 I will admit they are a good value.
  
 The cable and me still do not want to get along at all, I'll try to do some things to straighten out. I'll post some pics or so of some ideas I get and implement.


----------



## Whitigir

I love my she3905. In a sense, it is better than my IM70....just wish if it could be more natural and realistic. But I realized that I was asking a 20 bucks to beat the 100 one lol.....so it does surprise you after burn in.


----------



## cjs001

I think I'll past. Too much hassle spending $20 on top of comply. I'm sure the SHE3905 are probably different to the SHE3500 which again, are among the worst IEMs I've tested. Actually they sounded worse than my old Nokia stock earbuds.


----------



## Mr Trev

netforce said:


> Given all the attention the soundsoul s-018 have been getting lately it could motivate soundsoul to expand their shipping though given their low price already it might be doubtful. I'm not a too big fan of my pair but it does seem I may just be one among a handful that didn't like them.


 
 Shipping costs could be part of the problem. A year or so ago I got an email update from Soleilmoon Recordings explaining that USPS jacked up their rates for intl shipping and they'd have no choice but to pass the expense along. Almost tripled the shipping cost for a few cds. On the other hand Amazon does have an "add on" policy meaning that certain cheap items won't ship unless you place a minimum $ value order (Pelican foam inserts for example). I was planning on picking up a few things for black friday, so it would've been fine if I had to spend x amount to get a pair "added on". Nevertheless no use crying over split milk, I'll just have to make due with my lowly pfe111, and gr07be.


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Thank you guys, just ordered mine S-018  if they can compare to A83, they are definitely killing $300-$500 headphones


 
  
 They don't compare to A83 or any other hybrids.  Common guys, this is a just a VERY nice sounding dynamic driver IEM which punches way above its price, thus a must have for any budget IEM collector!  Definitely a giant killer..  It does everything clear and well controlled, but doesn't have the same level of upper frequency micro-details or quality of bass separation like A83, and so on.  It has a fantastic balanced tuning that will be perfect for any music genre, but it doesn't reach the same level of details or tone accuracy found in likes of A83 or CKR9/10, etc.  I can guarantee a lot of people will prefer its sound sig over VSD3/3S, KC06/06A, T1E, RE400/300, maybe even B3P1 and all those other budget Pistons/AG-R1/HZ-EP001.


----------



## ZapX629

twister6 said:


> They don't compare to A83 or any other hybrids.  Common guys, this is a just a VERY nice sounding dynamic driver IEM which punches way above its price, thus a must have for any budget IEM collector!  Definitely a giant killer..  It does everything clear and well controlled, but doesn't have the same level of upper frequency micro-details or quality of bass separation like A83, and so on.  It has a fantastic balanced tuning that will be perfect for any music genre, but it doesn't reach the same level of details or tone accuracy found in likes of A83 or CKR9/10, etc.  I can guarantee a lot of people will prefer its sound sig over VSD3/3S, KC06/06A, T1E, RE400/300, maybe even B3P1 and all those other budget Pistons/AG-R1/HZ-EP001.


 

 Right on, let's not get this thing going completely off the rails. It's amazing and sounds wonderful at a ridiculous price, but it's not going to take down the giants. It may hurl stones at some windmills, but it's not a giant killer. It's just a crazy good value that sounds like you could have paid 10X the price.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

I own the a83, and while the s-018 is a must have and in some areas doees out perform the a83,overall side by side, I second twister's comments. There's a depth and level of refinement missing vs the a83, notto mention what's been mentioned by others, despite the unreal clarity, there's a grain in the mids and highs that keeps it a few steps behind. But still it performs like a $100.00 IEM for a tenth of the cost.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> I own the a83, and while the s-018 is a must have and in some areas doees out perform the a83,overall side by side, I second twister's comments. There's a depth and level of refinement missing vs the a83, notto mention what's been mentioned by others, despite the unreal clarity, there's a grain in the mids and highs that keeps it a few steps behind. But still it performs like a $100.00 IEM for a tenth of the cost.




+1. Grainy mids and the highs don't quite have the depth of the big boys, but they are a fantastic value, and are as good as my HiFiMan 300h (better), and in the same ballpark as the GR07BE. The cord makes me laugh, but the sound makes me happy.


----------



## Mr Trev

Since the Kogan has been mentioned here, and I'm not sure if anyone is still interested or knows about this yet, but here it is:
  
 http://www.ctcaudio.com/blogs/cut-the-crap/15995124-contest-name-our-new-mp4-player-and-win-it


----------



## cjs001

It is amusing that whenever someone mention something sounds good for it's price point, the term "giant killer" has to make an appearance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 While I agree that some headphones cost way more than they should, it's always best to give it an objective recommendation to fellow consumers. Bear in mind that because of the low price, any flaws tend to get overlooked easily compared to say a $100 pair.
  
 It's especially bad over at the Pistons' thread, IIRC. It went from "this is a cheap earphone that performs surprisingly well for it's price" to "This is all you ever need, period." Chinese Whispers much?


----------



## cjs001

mr trev said:


> Since the Kogan has been mentioned here, and I'm not sure if anyone is still interested or knows about this yet, but here it is:
> 
> http://www.ctcaudio.com/blogs/cut-the-crap/15995124-contest-name-our-new-mp4-player-and-win-it


 
 Vexing that it's completely sold out here in Aus. I love the build and button layouts, but pity there's no internal memory or equalizer and gapless support. Lets hope Kogan comes up with something a bit better but well within the same price bracket.


----------



## ZapX629

cjs001 said:


> Chinese Whispers


 
 I think you just came up with the name for version 2 of this thread.


----------



## cjs001

zapx629 said:


> I think you just came up with the name for version 2 of this thread.


 
 lolwut? No! That's a bad idea! All the wrong impressions it'll give. >.>


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> @RedJohn456
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, been very busy lately.
> 
> ...


 
  
@peter123
  
 Thanks a million for the comparison. So the Dolphins are off the list. I am not sure why I am having such a difficult time deciding on an over ear. Would you be able to compare the Pro 80s to M50x?
  
 The Havis have dearly spoiled me and I am looking to get a pair that gives atleast the same ballpark range of detail. So my list is like m50x, dt 770 pro 32 ohm and takstar pro 80. Unless you can recommend me something better? Thanks again in advance bud, much appreciated.  
  
 Edit: Also for the price of either the m50x or DT770 I can get both the Pro 80 (with the HM5 pads) and the Hi2050. lol first world problems


----------



## Netforce

Taped up my kc06a and my soundsoul to my display case to see if their cables will straighten out. My brother walked in on me taping them up and a most confused look when he saw me taping lol.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> Taped up my kc06a and my soundsoul to my display case to see if their cables will straighten out. My brother walked in on me taping them up and a most confused look when he saw me taping lol.




That's an awesome display. Nice figures. As for the cord? Good luck. Not sure it'll work?


----------



## Netforce

houseofdoom said:


> That's an awesome display. Nice figures. As for the cord? Good luck. Not sure it'll work?


 
 Ahh thanks, might be a sorta long shot but can't hurt to try it lol


----------



## goa604

My mouse had a terrible cord and i managed straighten it out by taping it flat like you did and heating it up with a hairdryer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I also did the same with sata cables and all the different cables i had in my pc case to make it easier to hide them.


----------



## EISENbricher

If don't have a hairdryer then ironing by keeping a layer of cloth between iron and cable also does the job fine.


----------



## Netforce

And here I thought my hair dryer was only for melting super glue. I'll try out the hair dryer when I get a chance, thanks~


----------



## thatBeatsguy

netforce said:


> And here I thought my hair dryer was only for melting super glue. I'll try out the hair dryer when I get a chance, thanks~


 
 I can only imagine how awkward it'd be when your brother walks in on you while you blow on those cables with a hairdryer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ^ This would probably be his face.


----------



## Netforce

thatbeatsguy said:


> I can only imagine how awkward it'd be when your brother walks in on you while you blow on those cables with a hairdryer...
> :blink:
> ^ This would probably be his face.



Probably would be his reaction though his reactions have become more tame over time.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

netforce said:


> Probably would be his reaction though *his reactions have become more tame over time*.


 
 ...Over time?


----------



## Netforce

thatbeatsguy said:


> ...Over time?


 
 Well I will say we are both pretty eccentric at times.


----------



## Ruben123

What about HZSOUND HZ-EP001 vs KC06? Anyone?


----------



## Polerianate

Hello, long time lurker, first time poster. Has anyone heard of Notes Audio? Probably not, it's a relatively new company in Vietnam, the founder invested and then eventually sold Sunrise Audio for a Guangdong company. Yes, he was the original founder of Sunrise Audio. He then works as an OEM for various other companies for a few years until he decided to open his own company.

 Anyway, Notes Audio has recently released their first product, the Notes NT100, a pair of entry-level universal IEMs retail for about $28. To me it has a very decent soundstage and a mid-centric sound signature. Don't know if they ship oversea though.

 Here is their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/NotesAudio.

 They also have other projects which hopefully will be released in this order in the near future: a mini DAC/Amp for Android devices called Microo, a wooden housing full-sized headphone with 55mm driver, and a hybrid IEM with only concept pictures and no further information (yet).


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> @peter123
> 
> Thanks a million for the comparison. So the Dolphins are off the list. I am not sure why I am having such a difficult time deciding on an over ear. Would you be able to compare the Pro 80s to M50x?
> 
> ...


 
 No problem mate!
  
 Sorry but I've never heard the M50X (just demoed the old M50's a couple of times without being very impressed but that was a long time ago).
  
 I'm really more into open headphones so I may not be the best to advice you if you're decided on a closed pair. For the B3 sound in a closed headphone you might want to check out the Beyerdynamic DT150's. I've not heard them myself but I'm told that they remind a lot of the B3's......
  
 If you're open for some modding I'd suggest the Fostex T50RP's though


----------



## Bananiq

OT: the site we cannot name relisted Cayin C5


----------



## tjw321

bananiq said:


> OT: the site we cannot name relisted Cayin C5


 
 Do you mean massdrop? The same massdrop that sponsors head-fi and is now allowed to be mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/massdrop


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Polerianate Those Notes Audio products look pretty nice. Nice post.


----------



## mrmoto050

cjs001 said:


> lol, I haven't gotten one to try, but IMO if it cost a mere $8 and sounds better than Phillips SHE3500 - which my housemate uses, then I'd say it's well worth the money. Those are about the worst in-ear headphones I've ever heard and they cost about the same price.
> 
> Pity I can't buy them in Aus either. Would've made for a good christmas present. Has anyone tried the Soundsoul U10 yet?


 
 I have the M10 and E10, I haven't had a chance to listen to them very long, I brought the M10's to work today and I'm listening to them now (classical Christmas music today). Nice sounding for $12.99 , good bass, nice mid's, treble not too bright. Using the stock tips Large with small opening. Nice instrument separation.


----------



## Lucius

polerianate said:


> Hello, long time lurker, first time poster. Has anyone heard of Notes Audio? Probably not, it's a relatively new company in Vietnam, the founder invested and then eventually sold Sunrise Audio for a Guangdong company. Yes, he was the original founder of Sunrise Audio. He then works as an OEM for various other companies for a few years until he decided to open his own company.
> 
> Anyway, Notes Audio has recently released their first product, the Notes NT100, a pair of entry-level universal IEMs retail for about $28. To me it has a very decent soundstage and a mid-centric sound signature. Don't know if they ship oversea though.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, thanks for sharing. I saw them on this shop's website not so long ago: 
  
 http://www.3kshop.vn/notes-nt100
  
 Didn't know they had other products coming. Their headphones project look great:
 https://www.facebook.com/NotesAudio/photos/a.528301903968972.1073741827.527803357352160/608384829294012/?type=1
 .
 I hope I can give them a first listen soon  Do you live in Vietnam?
 Cheers


----------



## Polerianate

lucius said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing. I saw them on this shop's website not so long ago:
> 
> http://www.3kshop.vn/notes-nt100
> 
> ...


 
 I don't live in Vietnam at the moment  My NT100 was a gift from a relative.
  
 If you are in Saigon, 3K (the shop) has a demo unit, friendly staffs, good English, recommended (they have some Stax and Audeze demos too, so fairly wide range of products). If you have a chance to go to Hanoi, Mario Shop is the official retailer.


----------



## aaDee

is this for real??
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Authentic-Somic-MH489-Headband-Headphones-Wired-Headset-Hifi-Music-Earphones-For-PC/416146_32245664192.html
  
 Somic MH489 only for $15?? Is this seller reliable??...it's hard to resist BUY NOW button.


----------



## Ira Delphic

aadee said:


> is this for real??
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Authentic-Somic-MH489-Headband-Headphones-Wired-Headset-Hifi-Music-Earphones-For-PC/416146_32245664192.html
> 
> Somic MH489 only for $15?? Is this seller reliable??...it's hard to resist BUY NOW button.


 
  
 261 feedback. Are there fake Somic MH489  out there? Appears too good to be true. My guess is it will end in frustration, but $15???


----------



## Netforce

polerianate said:


> Hello, long time lurker, first time poster. Has anyone heard of Notes Audio? Probably not, it's a relatively new company in Vietnam, the founder invested and then eventually sold Sunrise Audio for a Guangdong company. Yes, he was the original founder of Sunrise Audio. He then works as an OEM for various other companies for a few years until he decided to open his own company.
> 
> Anyway, Notes Audio has recently released their first product, the Notes NT100, a pair of entry-level universal IEMs retail for about $28. To me it has a very decent soundstage and a mid-centric sound signature. Don't know if they ship oversea though.
> 
> ...


 
 Haven't heard of them and it doesn't look like many ways to actually get one of their products right now.
  


aadee said:


> is this for real??
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Authentic-Somic-MH489-Headband-Headphones-Wired-Headset-Hifi-Music-Earphones-For-PC/416146_32245664192.html
> 
> Somic MH489 only for $15?? Is this seller reliable??...it's hard to resist BUY NOW button.


 
 Judging by the feedback it does look legit but I have been burned in the past because a product had looked legit. I would be tempted too but I would say if a price is too good to be true then it probably is. Thought I could be wrong in this case I just don't want to take a dive first.


----------



## i20bot

Hmm, it's got a buyer protection if it's not as described, and it's described as authentic.  How is the Somic MH489 anyways?  But $15 plus free shipping?!  I dunno how China does it.


----------



## Whitigir

Well...cheap material and labor. In other countries, 15$ still is a lot. Like a friend of mine, he makes barely 200$ a month...


----------



## sharkboyz19

i have the mh 489 and it is a clone of the sony xb700. very strong bass.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Bravo Audio Ocean single tube desktop amplifier came in today. 
  
 I ran it up to the lab and plugged it up to my laptop (24 bit, 192000 Hz) and used my HI2050
  
 Between the warm and expansive sound of the amp and the detail and transparency of the HI2050, it's awesomesauce!
  
 It's such a lush and detailed sound. I'm going to be enjoying this combo for a long time!
  
 At least until my AKG 7XX come in February...
  
 Muahahahaha


----------



## Whitigir

Alright. Just got my s-018 I tried with stock tips....and it sounds horrible....what do heck. I will do comply tips tomorrow, and hopefully this will be worth it...

As far as Philips SHE3905...I love it after 18 hours burnt in. Comply tips...it does perform better than my IM70 in details and comfortability. It just doesn't have that realistic sound to it compare to im70. I will get back when I have comply tips on these Soundsoul.


----------



## Netforce

whitigir said:


> Alright. Just got my s-018 I tried with stock tips....and it sounds horrible....what do heck. I will do comply tips tomorrow, and hopefully this will be worth it...
> 
> As far as Philips SHE3905...I love it after 18 hours burnt in. Comply tips...it does perform better than my IM70 in details and comfortability. It just doesn't have that realistic sound to it compare to im70. I will get back when I have comply tips on these Soundsoul.


 
 After having my s-018 for a little while now I would say I have come around on at least a few of my previous opinions about it but still got it hanging on my display case trying to get the cable straighten out. Possibly giving it some more listening can help, along with burn in, also tips can play a difference with them. I still am playing with tips with mine but they were so inexpensive that I really can't hate on them for the price.
  
 Could also just be your pair is bust.


----------



## Whitigir

Heck, I couldn't wait until tomorrow for comply tips. It is on now. Now, this is definitely better. The bass is beautiful, and highs are smooth, yet very detailed. First impression, it is easier to listen to than she3950. more extensions, and smooth highs, no sibilance while she3950 is harsher. Be back after burn in.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> Alright. Just got my s-018 I tried with stock tips....and it sounds horrible....what do heck. I will do comply tips tomorrow, and hopefully this will be worth it...
> 
> As far as Philips SHE3905...I love it after 18 hours burnt in. Comply tips...it does perform better than my IM70 in details and comfortability. It just doesn't have that realistic sound to it compare to im70. I will get back when I have comply tips on these Soundsoul.




Stock tips suck on just about any IEM, especially budget. I got JVC spiral dots and UE TF10 grey tips on my S-018. As far as sounding terrible, what sources are you using?


----------



## Netforce

whitigir said:


> Heck, I couldn't wait until tomorrow for comply tips. It is on now. Now, this is definitely better. The bass is beautiful, and highs are smooth, yet very detailed. First impression, it is easier to listen to than she3950. more extensions, and smooth highs, no sibilance while she3950 is harsher. Be back after burn in.


 
 Heh, I think I'll start to try and give myself longer period of time before i judge too many of my iems lol.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

netforce said:


> Heh, I think I'll start to try and give myself longer period of time before i judge too many of my iems lol.




You should always wait, but in the case of the s-018, they sounded amazeballs right out of the box with spiral dot tips.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

houseofdoom said:


> Stock tips suck on just about any IEM, especially budget. I got JVC spiral dots and UE TF10 grey tips on my S-018. As far as sounding terrible, what sources are you using?




+1 aboutthe spiral dot tips


----------



## Hisoundfi

Now that I got the Bravo Ocean and HI2050 combo, the sudden urge to upgrade my audio has at least temporarily vanished.
  
 Now I'm thinking about getting a more comfortable computer chair so I can enjoy this schiit more comfortably!
  
 LMAO


----------



## slowpickr

hifiaudiophile said:


> +1 aboutthe spiral dot tips




I believe these go for around $18 a set. Are they worth it? Any clones out there that are almost as good?


----------



## mochill

the tips are definitely worth it  . Nothing is as good


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Now that I got the Bravo Ocean and HI2050 combo, the sudden urge to upgrade my audio has at least temporarily vanished.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about getting a more comfortable computer chair so I can enjoy this schiit more comfortably!
> 
> LMAO


 
  
 I think you like bit of a bright sound signature correct? Have you considered checking out either the Sony MDR EX600 or EX1000? That is some end game material right there my friend.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> Stock tips suck on just about any IEM, especially budget. I got JVC spiral dots and UE TF10 grey tips on my S-018. As far as sounding terrible, what sources are you using?




Nothing too specials, it is just my Z3 and IEMs with FLACC. I mean it is not the source which was horrible, but the "stock tips". Ghost, if I didn't know about those comply tips from RadioShack I would trash both these s-018 and SHE3950. Both turned out to be great after the comply tips.

3 hours burnt in, still the same impressions. Nothing changed just yet. I will wait until tomorrow and see. One thing is for sure, both of these are not that accurate or natural, but the do produce great and detailed sounds with different signature. The Philips is brighter and harsh with sibilants, this harsh highs do veil up the mid a little bit, but mid is still there. The s018 is warmer, smooth highs, bass is almost similar, but it has more sub bass and extensions than Philips, but very similar 10/9. Mid stands out nicely due to the bass not bleeding into mid, and smooth trebles just don't veil it up, still very comparative to Philips 10/8. Highs, very smooth, no sibilants, clean and not as sharp or harsh like the Philips 10/8.5. If you are highs sensitive, the s018 should be tolerable where as Philips will pierce your ears with those sharpness. Conclusion, s018>she3950 as 10/8. Comparing the price point, the s018 takes the crown. If you also look for microphone then Philips is the only alternative that is good at this price point of sub 20$ or so.

However, both sounds like trash with their stock tips. Luckily, I can confirm RadioShack comply tips work with them beautifully, and they come in pack of 3 pairs.


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> I think you like bit of a bright sound signature correct? Have you considered checking out either the Sony MDR EX600 or EX1000? That is some end game material right there my friend.


I'm actually somewhat sensitive to harsh treble. Gr07be is about the limit before it gets too harsh. There are times when I appreciate well done treble though. 

I appreciate just about any signature as long as the detail and resolution is there, and it's presented well. 

The hi2050 was pretty bright, almost too bright out of the box. Burn in has settled it to an enjoyable crispness. Still bright, but detailed and we'll done. It's honestly scary how much the hi2050 sounds like the kc06 IMHO. It sounds like they were tuned to sound the same. 

The Bravo Ocean is said to provide music a warm and expansive sound, and it does just that. Combined with the crisp and detailed sound of the hi2050 it's fantabulous. I had a feeling it would sound really good, but that combo exceeded what I was expecting. It's like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> I'm actually somewhat sensitive to harsh treble. Gr07be is about the limit before it gets too harsh. There are times when I appreciate well done treble though.
> 
> I appreciate just about any signature as long as the detail and resolution is there, and it's presented well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I edited my post after I realized you had already posted your impressions earlier   But your post got me thinking about tube amps. I haven't really looked into them before and I suppose no time like the present right? The harsh highs is whats hesitating me from getting the Hi2050 but if I can pair it with a warm amp it should balance out. 
  
 Too many things on my to buy list LOL


----------



## Lucius

polerianate said:


> I don't live in Vietnam at the moment  My NT100 was a gift from a relative.
> 
> If you are in Saigon, 3K (the shop) has a demo unit, friendly staffs, good English, recommended (they have some Stax and Audeze demos too, so fairly wide range of products). If you have a chance to go to Hanoi, Mario Shop is the official retailer.


 
  
 I have been going to 3K for 3 years now. they keep on bringing the good stuff ! 
 Mario Shop had a retail unit in my town (Saigon) but it's been closed. They used to carry Sunrise products (also made in Vietnam)
 I'll go when I come back to Hanoi. Thanks !


----------



## xtwargodtx

Alright soundsoul s-018 vs e10 vs u10. Which one come out on top? I listen to a ton of R&B but I'm not a bass head for r&b. which is the best for me?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

xtwargodtx said:


> Alright soundsoul s-018 vs e10 vs u10. Which one come out on top? I listen to a ton of R&B but I'm not a bass head for r&b. which is the best for me?


 
 the s-018 is superior ro the e10 and u10. the e10 and u10 have the same driver I believe, in slightly different housings. strong treble, clear mids, and linear and somewhat light bass. The s-018 has more forward mids, and much better sub bass and mid bass than those other two. Detail retrieval also better on the s-018.


----------



## xtwargodtx

How is the 





hifiaudiophile said:


> the s-018 is superior ro the e10 and u10. the e10 and u10 have the same driver I believe, in slightly different housings. strong treble, clear mids, and linear and somewhat light bass. The s-018 has more forward mids, and much better sub bass and mid bass than those other two. Detail retrieval also better on the s-018.



How is the soundstage?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Sunrise are made in Vietnam? This is new to me.


----------



## Whitigir

Well as far as I know, everything drivers involved from made in Vietnam are all Chinese designed and produced.


----------



## Polerianate

lucius said:


> I have been going to 3K for 3 years now. they keep on bringing the good stuff !
> Mario Shop had a retail unit in my town (Saigon) but it's been closed. They used to carry Sunrise products (also made in Vietnam)
> I'll go when I come back to Hanoi. Thanks !


 
   
 Glad I could help  
  
 Quote:


williamleonhart said:


> Sunrise are made in Vietnam? This is new to me.


  



whitigir said:


> Well as far as I know, everything drivers involved from made in Vietnam are all Chinese designed and produced.


 

 I think they were designed in Vietnam and manufactured in China? Correct me if I'm wrong, but anything that released after the AS Charm is when the acquisition already took place and entirely China-made. 

 Oh and Tuan, the founder, also helped design the Dunu C68 Clip-on headphones.


----------



## cjs001

How to test for sibilance.


----------



## slowpickr

You know, you can find some pretty obscure IEMs surfing on Amazon.  Check these out:
  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PQOQKIG?psc=1
  
 Removable cables, microphone and 3 different sound filters all for $16!


----------



## Ap616

cjs001 said:


> How to test for sibilance.




Lol! Maybe if I use that as an alarm I'll always get up... Or annoy my roommate. (btw I love Portal)


----------



## aaDee

Marshall fx50 for $37 or pro 80 for $53???
Whats d best deal??


----------



## Netforce

aadee said:


> Marshall fx50 for $37 or pro 80 for $53???
> Whats d best deal??


 
 No idea about the Marshall but the pro 80 are a hell of good deal for sq and their price imo.


----------



## xtwargodtx

aadee said:


> Marshall fx50 for $37 or pro 80 for $53???
> Whats d best deal??


 pro 80's


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Zero Audio Basso need some press....
  
 forget the Tenore.


----------



## altrunox

The Brainwavz case for IEMs are great!
 Will order one more.


----------



## xtwargodtx

hifiaudiophile said:


> Zero Audio Basso need some press....
> 
> forget the Tenore.


 are they better? The basso are also cheaper too


----------



## altrunox

Anyone with the full size brainwavz case?!
  
  
 Could it fit the Superlux HD 681 Evo or the Takstar Pro 80?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

xtwargodtx said:


> are they better? The basso are also cheaper too


 
 Some others *waaay* back then (I think it was the Discovery Thread) had the Basso as the talk of the town. The Tenore was only new to them at the time, but yeah, they had lots of good press over there.


----------



## xtwargodtx

thatbeatsguy said:


> Some others *waaay* back then (I think it was the Discovery Thread) had the Basso as the talk of the town. The Tenore was only new to them at the time, but yeah, they had lots of good press over there.


 From what I've read the tenores are smoother but there like $41 your better off getting sidy dm2 imo


----------



## RedJohn456

altrunox said:


> Anyone with the full size brainwavz case?!
> 
> 
> Could it fit the Superlux HD 681 Evo or the Takstar Pro 80?


 
  
 I think it would fit the takstar pro 80 because if you check the Hi2050 page they mention that the takstar headphones are shipped in brainwavz cases instead of the giant takstar cases to save shipping.


----------



## Arty McGhee

altrunox said:


> Anyone with the full size brainwavz case?!
> 
> 
> Could it fit the Superlux HD 681 Evo or the Takstar Pro 80?


 
 my Hi2050 came in one fits ok a bit tight
 should fit the takstar 80 dunno about the superlux


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> Zero Audio Basso need some press....
> 
> forget the Tenore.




I ordered the zero audio bassos. Impressions to come once I get them on the 16th. ~~cheers~~


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> Some others *waaay* back then (I think it was the Discovery Thread) had the Basso as the talk of the town. The Tenore was only new to them at the time, but yeah, they had lots of good press over there.




I think it was dannybai or eric who preferred the bassos to the tenore. Forgive me if I misspoke, but I think it was them? Drbluenewmexico loves the bassos, so I went for the bassos.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> I ordered the zero audio bassos. Impressions to come once I get them on the 16th. ~~cheers~~


 
 On the 16th? Schiit, das mah bertday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


houseofdoom said:


> I think it was dannybai or eric who preferred the bassos to the tenore. Forgive me if I misspoke, but I think it was them? Drbluenewmexico loves the bassos, so I went for the bassos.


 
 I think so, too.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Vsd1s vs tenores vs gr06 which one comes out in top? I listen to a ton or R&B but I'm not a total bass head


----------



## ZapX629

xtwargodtx said:


> Vsd1s vs tenores vs gr06 which one comes out in top? I listen to a ton or R&B but I'm not a total bass head


 

 Probably Tenore out of that list, but in that price range I'd recommend the IM50 for R&B if you can find it shipped to your neck of the woods.


----------



## mrmoto050

thatbeatsguy said:


> Some others *waaay* back then (I think it was the Discovery Thread) had the Basso as the talk of the town. The Tenore was only new to them at the time, but yeah, they had lots of good press over there.


 

 How come there are no official reviews of the Tenores or the Basso? Only impressions, and they seem to change by the day. Just curious.


----------



## xtwargodtx

zapx629 said:


> Probably Tenore out of that list, but in that price range I'd recommend the IM50 for R&B if you can find it shipped to your neck of the woods.


 I do live in Canada...... BUT my dad has a mailbox down in the states so i can ship stuff down there yay :3 I've seen te the review for the IM50's but it seems for some people the left side stops playing sound after a few months idk if it is a good idea to buy the atm consider I can get the gr06 for about $50 usd


----------



## xtwargodtx

It also is a bit more expensive but from what I've heard the GR06 seem to be good. :|


----------



## ZapX629

xtwargodtx said:


> I do live in Canada...... BUT my dad has a mailbox down in the states so i can ship stuff down there yay :3 I've seen te the review for the IM50's but it seems for some people the left side stops playing sound after a few months idk if it is a good idea to buy the atm consider I can get the gr06 for about $50 usd


 

 I wouldn't pay $50 for the gr06 these days. The VSD3 are the same price and sound better. As far as build quality goes on the IM50, I haven't heard anything about them failing other than someone with a bad pin in the cable. I sleep in mine every night and use them as a general beater and they stand up to everything really well. The IM like from AT is rock solid in terms of build. I'd be much more worried about the Tenores and VSonics which both have well documented build issues. You could also look at the Ostry KC06 in that range but I don't like them as much as the VSD3 and IM50.


----------



## xtwargodtx

zapx629 said:


> I wouldn't pay $50 for the gr06 these days. The VSD3 are the same price and sound better. As far as build quality goes on the IM50, I haven't heard anything about them failing other than someone with a bad pin in the cable. I sleep in mine every night and use them as a general beater and they stand up to everything really well. The IM like from AT is rock solid in terms of build. I'd be much more worried about the Tenores and VSonics which both have well documented build issues. You could also look at the Ostry KC06 in that range but I don't like them as much as the VSD3 and IM50.


 depending on the money I get for Christmas it will influence my decision. Hopefully I can get the im50's but if not gr06 or vsd3s for moi depending on which ones soundstage is better


----------



## xtwargodtx

By any chance have you tried the sidy dm2's? The filters really caught my eye on these


----------



## ZapX629

xtwargodtx said:


> By any chance have you tried the sidy dm2's? The filters really caught my eye on these


 

 I haven't, but maybe HiSoundFi can help you. He's the resident Sidy enthusiast.


----------



## xtwargodtx

zapx629 said:


> I haven't, but maybe HiSoundFi can help you. He's the resident Sidy enthusiast.


 alright thanks for your help though


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> By any chance have you tried the sidy dm2's? The filters really caught my eye on these


 
  
 General consensus is that the DM3 is a disappointment compared to the DM2 so atleast you're on the right track imo.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xtwargodtx said:


> Vsd1s vs tenores vs gr06 which one comes out in top? I listen to a ton or R&B but I'm not a total bass head



If you're planning on getting the GR06 or the VSD3S, I hope you're a big fan of sibilance. If you are, then either of those will be a great IEM for you. The VSD1 didn't really get sibilant, though slightly grainy mids. A decent sounding set. If you are going to spend money and listen to r&b, then you need to pick up either the SoundSOUL s-018 or the Zero Audio Basso. The s-018 is detailed, clear, balanced, and sounds oh so good with R&B, soul, and reggae. Nice deep bass, but controlled and smooth. Bassos have a rep for being similar, with gorgeous vocal presentation. Smart money is on IEMs that aren't sibilant for vocal music like R&B. 

Good luck, bro!


----------



## xtwargodtx

houseofdoom said:


> If you're planning on getting the GR06 or the VSD3S, I hope you're a big fan of sibilance. If you are, then either of those will be a great IEM for you. The VSD1 didn't really get sibilant, though slightly grainy mids. A decent sounding set. If you are going to spend money and listen to r&b, then you need to pick up either the SoundSOUL s-018 or the Zero Audio Basso. The s-018 is detailed, clear, balanced, and sounds oh so good with R&B, soul, and reggae. Nice deep bass, but controlled and smooth. Bassos have a rep for being similar, with gorgeous vocal presentation. Smart money is on IEMs that aren't sibilant for vocal music like R&B.
> 
> Good luck, bro!


 I own the KZ EDSE's and a pair a KZ DT5 Pole Editions coming in ( apparently dual dynamic and I paid $10 for them) I may get the soundsoul s-018 because I'm hearing a lot of good things about them but other than things over $30 I can't really decide. Jokers review on the GR06 made me seriously consider them but I also looked at the Sidy Dm2's and they look pretty cool with the interchangeable filters


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> I own the KZ EDSE's and a pair a KZ DT5 Pole Editions coming in ( apparently dual dynamic and I paid $10 for them) I may get the soundsoul s-018 because I'm hearing a lot of good things about them but other than things over $30 I can't really decide. Jokers review on the GR06 made me seriously consider them but I also looked at the Sidy Dm2's and they look pretty cool with the interchangeable filters


 
  
 As tempting as it maybe to get a whole bunch of really cheap IEMS, it might be better to get one or two well known ones to get a feel for where your tastes lie. I almost went down the road of ordering like 5 or 6 different low tier ones. For that price you can get one or two very good ones.
  
 I ended up getting the VSonic VSD3 and Havi B3 Pro 1 as they have contrasting sound signatures. Try and get things that complement each other rather than more of the same. Just my opinion of course  
  
 In terms of the top tiers some well regarded ones are:
 - VSD 3 VSD3s
 - TTPOD T1e
 - Havi B3 Pro 1 (needs amping but sounded good without it)  Pro 2 is more bass heavy
 - Ostry KC06
 - Ostry KC06a
 - Hifiman Re300h (make sure to get the audiophile version but it will be still pretty warm signature wise)
 - ATH IM50
  
  
 The KZ Iems are okay but they honestly can't touch any of the ones I have mentioned (I have the ED3 and EDSE).


----------



## nmatheis

"Top tiers"...

:blink:


----------



## xtwargodtx

redjohn456 said:


> As tempting as it maybe to get a whole bunch of really cheap IEMS, it might be better to get one or two well known ones to get a feel for where your tastes lie. I almost went down the road of ordering like 5 or 6 different low tier ones. For that price you can get one or two very good ones.
> 
> I ended up getting the VSonic VSD3 and Havi B3 Pro 1 as they have contrasting sound signatures. Try and get things that complement each other rather than more of the same. Just my opinion of course
> 
> ...


 How is the hi fi man 300h in terms of soundstage and isolation? I do go to highschool so good isolation is sort of a must.


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> How is the hi fi man 300h in terms of soundstage and isolation? I do go to highschool so good isolation is sort of a must.


 
  
 It has one of the best fits out of the whole group according to the posts I have read about it. Not 100 percent sure about the noise leak, but that might depend on loud you listen. Isolation is said to be excellent as well.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

redjohn456 said:


> It has one of the best fits out of the whole group according to the posts I have read about it. Not 100 percent sure about the noise leak, but that might depend on loud you listen. *Isolation is said to be excellent as well.*


 
 Not really, IMO. They don't isolate very well with stock tips, although using different ones improve it. Just my two cents.


----------



## twister6

^ with ue900 tips it's an earplugs quality isolation, the best I ever experienced.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Sony hybrid and the small housing and it's pretty much an ear plug, like twister6 said. 
  
 Hifiman 300h


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> Sony hybrid and the small housing and it's pretty much an ear plug, like twister6 said.
> 
> Hifiman 300h




+1


----------



## goa604

Is there anything better under 10 dollars than KZ-ED Special Edition right now? Im in europe so SoundSoul S-018 are out of the question. Also thinking about ordering Awei ES900i since they got good reviews here if im not mistaken, but i have Awei ES800M already and im kinda dissapointed.


----------



## EISENbricher

goa604 said:


> Is there anything better under 10 dollars than KZ-ED Special Edition right now? Im in europe so SoundSoul S-018 are out of the question.


 
 EDSE's value for money is nearly impossible to beat. Only thing comes close if KZ's own DT3 (Or ED3 for some people). Go for DT3 if you prefer bassier sound, ED3 if you prefer brighter sound.
  
 Among other brands Philips SHE3590 is a good choice (costed $7 to me) and also heard praises of Sony MH1, which retails below $10 at some places.
  
 Take everything I mentioned with grain of salt, because my opinion is based on what I've read. I'm yet to receive EDSEs so that I could put up a true A-B comparison.


----------



## peter123

mrmoto050 said:


> How come there are no official reviews of the Tenores or the Basso? Only impressions, and they seem to change by the day. Just curious.




They've never been officially released in neither Europe nor the US, that might be the explanation.....


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> "Top tiers"...
> 
> :blink:




Top tier when considering budget kings. It's all relative.


----------



## Arvan

Am i the only one who think that the vsd3s is honky and sounds sloppy? The midrange on these made me cringe a little :/


----------



## HouseOfDoom

arvan said:


> Am i the only one who think that the vsd3s is honky and sounds sloppy? The midrange on these made me cringe a little :/




No Arvan. Many including myself didn't like them because of the harshness of the mids, not very steady bass, and sibilance. Some tend to like that sound signature, but a few, like myself and you did not.


----------



## EISENbricher

mrmoto050 said:


> How come there are no official reviews of the Tenores or the Basso? Only impressions, and they seem to change by the day. Just curious.


 
 Only released in Japan. These earphones only become famous within the community like head-fi where some people are committed to find the best head gear, no matter from which part of the world those are. That said, the community doesn't even represent 0.01% of the population so other people just go and get head gear either judging from brand name they know (global brands) or popular review sites like CNET (which sucks). 
  
 One more reason... most of the reviewers are either paid, or supplied free earphones by the manufacturers. I don't the Zero Audio is interested yet to venture outside Japan.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

houseofdoom said:


> No Arvan. Many including myself didn't like them because of the harshness of the mids, not very steady bass, and sibilance. Some tend to like that sound signature, but a few, like myself and you did not.


 
 But at that cost they sure did a good job wowing people. My non-audiophile didn't think much before pulling the trigger on these. Sure the mids are a bid harsh, but somehow they add to the impression that the VSD3s give a very clear sound.


----------



## peter123

williamleonhart said:


> But at that cost they sure did a good job wowing people. My non-audiophile didn't think much before pulling the trigger on these. Sure the mids are a bid harsh, but somehow they add to the impression that the VSD3s give a very clear sound.




+1, I really enjoy these a lot and would put them in my top 5.


----------



## mrmoto050

peter123 said:


> They've never been officially released in neither Europe nor the US, that might be the explanation.....


 
 Thanks


----------



## mrmoto050

eisenbricher said:


> Only released in Japan. These earphones only become famous within the community like head-fi where some people are committed to find the best head gear, no matter from which part of the world those are. That said, the community doesn't even represent 0.01% of the population so other people just go and get head gear either judging from brand name they know (global brands) or popular review sites like CNET (which sucks).
> 
> One more reason... most of the reviewers are either paid, or supplied free earphones by the manufacturers. I don't the Zero Audio is interested yet to venture outside Japan.


 
 Thanks


----------



## Hisoundfi

xtwargodtx said:


> By any chance have you tried the sidy dm2's? The filters really caught my eye on these


 
 The DM2 has fantastic bass and mids that hangs with the best IEMs I have. They have a "in your face" soundstage. 
  
  
 Honestly, I only use the red filters with mine. The silver filter is a joke and takes all of the bass out of the music, and the black filter turns them into bass cannons. I suppose many people would enjoy the black filters with pop and EDM music, but it isn't my cup up tea. The DM2 is pretty epic, and the only thing these could have done better (with the red filter attached) is improve the treble. Although it's not bad, it isn't on par with the sq of the bass and midrange. It can get a touch splashy with complex music passages.
  
 I really like my DM2 and still use it from time to time. I don't think anyone would necessarily be disappointed in purchasing it.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Darner

No HeadFi threads or real thoughts on this brand, though others have asked about them.


Symphonized (at Amazon)


Symphonzied Web Site


Are they clones (as someone said)? They have enough reviews on Amazon that I'm surprised they're not here on HF somewhere.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

darner said:


> No HeadFi threads or real thoughts on this brand, though others have asked about them.
> 
> 
> Symphonized (at Amazon)
> ...


I've seen the headband and cups they use on other headphones... Methinks they are using OEM's.


----------



## xtwargodtx

redjohn456 said:


> It has one of the best fits out of the whole group according to the posts I have read about it. Not 100 percent sure about the noise leak, but that might depend on loud you listen. Isolation is said to be excellent as well.


 For $49 there is also the ue 600 how are those in really looking for negative fit iems atm because I want to sleep in them also.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

dischorddubstep said:


> I've seen the headband and cups they use on other headphones... Methinks they are using OEM's.




Those look pretty much the same. Can you give more examples? I would like to get my hands on a similar looking around the ear wooden headphones for a rehousing project.


----------



## goa604

Their buds kinda look like JVC FX850.


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> As tempting as it maybe to get a whole bunch of really cheap IEMS, it might be better to get one or two well known ones to get a feel for where your tastes lie. I almost went down the road of ordering like 5 or 6 different low tier ones. For that price you can get one or two very good ones.
> 
> I ended up getting the VSonic VSD3 and Havi B3 Pro 1 as they have contrasting sound signatures. Try and get things that complement each other rather than more of the same. Just my opinion of course
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tenore above all of these for me! But I didn't hear all of them, so I can't be sure.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Tenore above all of these for me! But I didn't hear all of them, so I can't be sure.




Tenore? You must not like treble at all? Trouble with the Tenore is the overly smooth highs, which takes some energy away from the music, BUT I still enjoy the depth, stage, and those beautiful mids. The bass can be really sweet too...too bad the highs are so rolled off.


----------



## peter123

Havi B3 Pro1 is $47,50 @MP4Nation with cupon code CY2014B31, limited quantity.

If the Norwegian currency wasn't going down like a sinking ship these days I'd get another pair


----------



## xtwargodtx

houseofdoom said:


> Tenore? You must not like treble at all? Trouble with the Tenore is the overly smooth highs, which takes some energy away from the music, BUT I still enjoy the depth, stage, and those beautiful mids. The bass can be really sweet too...too bad the highs are so rolled off.


 Wait how are the basso better than the tenore. The basso are also cheaper


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xtwargodtx said:


> Wait how are the basso better than the tenore. The basso are also cheaper




From well respected headfi'ers, the bassos treble is better extended, and the SS not as smooth as the Tenore, which is where you get a lot of preference impressions. I'll have mine next week, so I'll find out the difference real soon?


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Tenore? You must not like treble at all? Trouble with the Tenore is the overly smooth highs, which takes some energy away from the music, BUT I still enjoy the depth, stage, and those beautiful mids. The bass can be really sweet too...too bad the highs are so rolled off.




+1, but I dislike the KC06 way more but that's the beauty in this hobby: one mans trash is another mans treasure


----------



## xtwargodtx

But is the soundstage about the same height and depth wise? 





houseofdoom said:


> From well respected headfi'ers, the bassos treble is better extended, and the SS not as smooth as the Tenore, which is where you get a lot of preference impressions. I'll have mine next week, so I'll find out the difference real soon?


----------



## xtwargodtx

At this point it's either carbo basso/tenore vs hifiman re-300 vs gr06. Only real reason I would take the gr06 is cause all of the accessories.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> Tenore? You must not like treble at all? Trouble with the Tenore is the overly smooth highs, which takes some energy away from the music, BUT I still enjoy the depth, stage, and those beautiful mids. The bass can be really sweet too...too bad the highs are so rolled off.


 
  
 Treble is enough for me, I can't stand harsh treble.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> +1, but I dislike the KC06 way more but that's the beauty in this hobby: one mans trash is another mans treasure




+1. The nature of this beast.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xtwargodtx said:


> At this point it's either carbo basso/tenore vs hifiman re-300 vs gr06. Only real reason I would take the gr06 is cause all of the accessories.




Three of those have strong mids with no sibilance, and one has very textured mature sound with lots of sibilance. Just comes down to preference.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Treble is enough for me, I can't stand harsh treble.




Then it's all about preference, and the Tenore are a keeper. Even in my collection.


----------



## xtwargodtx

houseofdoom said:


> Three of those have strong mids with no sibilance, and one has very textured mature sound with lots of sibilance. Just comes down to preference.


 Gr06 is more textured right? Idk anymore too much to choose for R&B


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> Havi B3 Pro1 is $47,50 @MP4Nation with cupon code CY2014B31, limited quantity.
> 
> If the Norwegian currency wasn't going down like a sinking ship these days I'd get another pair


 
 LOL, I know that feel, brazillian currency is bad schiit now 
 I'll have to stop buying new products for a while.


----------



## peter123

altrunox said:


> LOL, I know that feel, brazillian currency is bad schiit now
> I'll have to stop buying new products for a while.




I hear you


----------



## xtwargodtx

Everyone blame Obama lel 





altrunox said:


> LOL, I know that feel, brazillian currency is bad schiit now
> I'll have to stop buying new products for a while.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xtwargodtx said:


> Gr06 is more textured right? Idk anymore too much to choose for R&B




The 06 has that lush textured tuning that you find in all the VSonic IEMs. From their cheapest models (GR99) all the way to the GR07BE, there's a refinement and texture that's hard to beat at each price point. The problem with almost all of them is VSonic tuners have never learned that sibilance is unwelcome, can ruin a beautiful listening experience, and with today's advances, completely unnecessary. This is why I reach for my 300h faster than I do my GR07BE. Vocals are absolutely horrid with the 07BE, except when using the big comply's. I don't like the Comply's.


----------



## ZapX629

xtwargodtx said:


> Gr06 is more textured right? Idk anymore too much to choose for R&B


 

 I really don't think the GR06 has as much value at its price these days. The sub $70 market has really passed them by. For instance, joker prefers the VSD1 to the GR06 and there are a good many headphones that best the VSD1 now. I can't comment for the new HiFiMan or Basso, but I'd still say in that range the IM50 is my favorite for R&B with warm bass, forward mids, and smooth treble.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> Then it's all about preference, and the Tenore are a keeper. Even in my collection.


 
  
 The size alone of these are making it very unique. They are tiny!
  
 Btw I am wondering why there is no talk about the new Yamaha IEM's since the EPH100 was really well-liked: 
  
http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-EPH-W32-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Treiber-blau/dp/B00OXR1ZHS/ref=sr_1_4?s=ce-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1418406871&sr=1-4&keywords=yamaha
  
 http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-EPH-W22-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Treiber-wei%C3%9F/dp/B00OXR23H4/ref=sr_1_3?s=ce-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1418406871&sr=1-3&keywords=yamaha


----------



## peter123

zapx629 said:


> I really don't think the GR06 has as much value at its price these days. The sub $70 market has really passed them by. For instance, joker prefers the VSD1 to the GR06 and there are a good many headphones that best the VSD1 now. I can't comment for the new HiFiMan or Basso, but I'd still say in that range the IM50 is my favorite for R&B with warm bass, forward mids, and smooth treble.




I think you're right about the GR06 being outdated. I just brought out mine for the first time in a very long time and I cannot understand that I used to love these so much........

If the IM50 is anything like the IM70's (and I believe they are) they'd be a very good suggestion.


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> If the IM50 is anything like the IM70's (and I believe they are) they'd be a very good suggestion.


 
 Yep, they're very similar. The signature is almost the same but the IM70 is more refined in bass, soundstage, image. Other than that it's hard to tell much difference.


----------



## xtwargodtx

zapx629 said:


> I really don't think the GR06 has as much value at its price these days. The sub $70 market has really passed them by. For instance, joker prefers the VSD1 to the GR06 and there are a good many headphones that best the VSD1 now. I can't comment for the new HiFiMan or Basso, but I'd still say in that range the IM50 is my favorite for R&B with warm bass, forward mids, and smooth treble.


 Idk about the im50.... Scares my ass cause of the warranty not available in Canada or USA. Guess the real choices atm are the RE-300H and Zero Audio Bassoo's unless anyone else has suggestions.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Maybe moxpad x3's or ue 600 I'm looking for smt with a case also


----------



## ZapX629

xtwargodtx said:


> Idk about the im50.... Scares my ass cause of the warranty not available in Canada or USA. Guess the real choices atm are the RE-300H and Zero Audio Bassoo's unless anyone else has suggestions.


 

 If you buy them fulfilled by amazon and they break, amazon will replace them for you. That's how you get around the warranty.


----------



## peter123

xtwargodtx said:


> depending on the money I get for Christmas it will influence my decision. Hopefully I can get the im50's but if not gr06 or vsd3s for moi depending on which ones soundstage is better




The VSD3S is also a great option, way better than the gr06. If you're not very sensetive to sibilance Vsonics have many good offerings and are a very popular and respected brand on head-fi for a reason.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Yeah that's true. But $60 usd and I need to factor in conversion rate also. I'd rather get the Bassoo's atm but the re-400 seem like a damn good deal. The UE 600 seem to be good also anyone with thoughts on the UE 600? 





zapx629 said:


> If you buy them fulfilled by amazon and they break, amazon will replace them for you. That's how you get around the warranty.


----------



## peter123

xtwargodtx said:


> Idk about the im50.... Scares my ass cause of the warranty not available in Canada or USA. Guess the real choices atm are the RE-300H and Zero Audio Bassoo's unless anyone else has suggestions.




I don't think you'll be able to get any warranty for the Zero Audio offerings either.......

The ue600 are nice but I wouldn't use them for r&b, they're rather thin sounding and lack impact in the bass.

At the end of the day I think you might have to choose what's most important to you: sound quality or the rest of the package. At max $60 there's a limit for what you can expect I'm afraid....


----------



## bhazard

xtwargodtx said:


> Maybe moxpad x3's or ue 600 I'm looking for smt with a case also


 
 No one tried the Moxpad X6 yet. Might be better than the X3.


----------



## xtwargodtx

bhazard said:


> No one tried the Moxpad X6 yet. Might be better than the X3.


 Deng they look like shure se215's haha b hazard if they sound good I might just buy them.


----------



## xtwargodtx

bhazard said:


> No one tried the Moxpad X6 yet. Might be better than the X3.


 How do the x3's sound anyways?


----------



## EISENbricher

xtwargodtx said:


> How do the x3's sound anyways?



TTPOD T1E also is a good option. Consider it as well... Look around.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Havi B3 Pro1 is $47,50 @MP4Nation with cupon code CY2014B31, limited quantity.
> 
> If the Norwegian currency wasn't going down like a sinking ship these days I'd get another pair


 
 Finally caved and snagged a pair myself. The Canadian dollar has tanked along with the price of oil, but $54 CAD shipped still isn't too bad. Was going to hold off for the B6, but since we won't be seeing them for a while (the dd anyways), I figured why the heck not.
  
 Can anybody who's bought from mp4nation say whether they come with the extra tips (senn dual flange)?


----------



## goa604

KZ R3's are 70% off anyone got any experience with them?
 Id also like to ask if anyone could point me in right direction where i could find a place with terms like sibilant, armature driver and such explained. thanks.


----------



## ZapX629

goa604 said:


> Id also like to ask if anyone could point me in right direction where i could find a place with terms like sibilant, armature driver and such explained. thanks.


 
 Sure thing. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/glossary-of-terms


----------



## EISENbricher

goa604 said:


> KZ R3's are 70% off anyone got any experience with them?
> Id also like to ask if anyone could point me in right direction where i could find a place with terms like sibilant, armature driver and such explained. thanks.


KZ thread would be nice place to ask this. people there pretty much own everything KZ has produced yet. From what I remember they are bassy, just bassy. Not much special.


----------



## goa604

Im on a very tight budget but i ordered them anyway. I think they look beautiful. That wood with golden accents and that detachable cable makes me aroused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Bassy you say? They might shine with trap.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Yeah I've heard they are pretty spectacular apperently better than the vsd3s 





eisenbricher said:


> TTPOD T1E also is a good option. Consider it as well... Look around.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xtwargodtx said:


> Yeah I've heard they are pretty spectacular apperently better than the vsd3s




Oh yeah they are much better than the VSD3S. The TTPOD T1e are an awesome IEM, and while mine worked, were my favorite. They got a short in the plug in strain relief, because the relief there is remarkably piss poor, so I've been scared to order another pair, but if you can get a good fit and fortify the strain relief, they are an incredibly well tuned bio cell dual dynamic.


----------



## xtwargodtx

houseofdoom said:


> Oh yeah they are much better than the VSD3S. The TTPOD T1e are an awesome IEM, and while mine worked, were my favorite. They got a short in the plug in strain relief, because the relief there is remarkably piss poor, so I've been scared to order another pair, but if you can get a good fit and fortify the strain relief, they are an incredibly well tuned bio cell dual dynamic.


 yeah the straight plug really doesn't help it at all. ATM I'm consider the Carbo Bassoo's and the moxpad x6 the ttpod t1e was one of the headphones I wanted a while back but I'm really looking into the other 2


----------



## EISENbricher

xtwargodtx said:


> yeah the straight plug really doesn't help it at all. ATM I'm consider the Carbo Bassoo's and the moxpad x6 the ttpod t1e was one of the headphones I wanted a while back but I'm really looking into the other 2


 
 Get the Basso then. ZA is quite good and never disappoints. Not much is heard about X6 as of yet....  X3 was good when released but kinda overshadowed by other iems later.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xtwargodtx said:


> yeah the straight plug really doesn't help it at all. ATM I'm consider the Carbo Bassoo's and the moxpad x6 the ttpod t1e was one of the headphones I wanted a while back but I'm really looking into the other 2




I went for the bassos because moxpad, KZ, and Sidy are all "really good for the price", while Zero Audio are masterfully tuned and just happen to be cost effective. There is a slight but important distinction. The Tenore and Doppio both blow anything by those others out the water...if you follow?


----------



## xtwargodtx

houseofdoom said:


> I went for the bassos because moxpad, KZ, and Sidy are all "really good for the price", while Zero Audio are masterfully tuned and just happen to be cost effective. There is a slight but important distinction. The Tenore and Doppio both blow anything by those others out the water...if you follow?


yeah I follow BUT I'm not to sure which one to get on one side people like the tenores more (70% apparently would go for the tenores) the other people (30%) say the basso sound nicrr which is actually better?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

xtwargodtx said:


> yeah I follow BUT I'm not to sure which one to get on one side people like the tenores more (70% apparently would go for the tenores) the other people (30%) say the basso sound nicrr which is actually better?


 
 The general consensus leans toward the Tenores. However, there have been a *lot* of reports regarding bad QC on the Tenores, which results in differing sound signatures and whatnot. So yeah, the final decision is up to you if you're going to take the plunge.


----------



## xtwargodtx

So basso atm is better? 





thatbeatsguy said:


> The general consensus leans toward the Tenores. However, there have been a *lot* of reports regarding bad QC on the Tenores, which results in differing sound signatures and whatnot. So yeah, the final decision is up to you if you're going to take the plunge.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

xtwargodtx said:


> So basso atm is better?


 
 I'm just basing this on the general consensus, really. I haven't tried either IEM to make proper judgements. Were it not for the QC issues of the Tenore, the Basso wouldn't even be mentioned here at all.


----------



## RedJohn456

I would stay away from Zero Audio products, especially the Tenores. When they have a term called TTS or typical tenore syndrome, you know something must be wrong


----------



## xtwargodtx

What would u reccomend then? 





redjohn456 said:


> I would stay away from Zero Audio products, especially the Tenores. When they have a term called TTS or typical tenore syndrome, you know something must be wrong


----------



## waynes world

xtwargodtx said:


> What would u reccomend then?




Fidue a71
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a71-dual-dynamic-drivers-hi-fi-earphones/reviews/12101


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> What would u reccomend then?


 
  
 If I went to only choose one and lets say I didn't have an amp or dac already I would go for the VSonic VSD3 or ATH IM50. If you can stretch your budget and get the IM70 you will be golden for a long time.
  
 The VSD3 with a silver cable is easy on the ears and not sibilant at all. It makes everything sound great be it soft jazz, acoustic or EDM. Acoustic recordings actually sound remarkable through the VSD3. I love mine  I would heartily recommend it. The ATH IM50 is more mid centric so vocals are said to sound lifelike and there are many fans of the IM50 on here who might be able to answer your questions on it if you have any, Paging @ozkan 
  
 VSD3 or IM50 whichever you pick you will be more than satisfied. Next thing after that would be to improve your source files. Try and get good quality mp3 files. That should set you up good for a long time. After some time you might think about getting an amp/dac like this: http://penonaudio.com/SMSL-M2%20?search=M2
  
 Thats the one I have and its my first one. Amazing performance for the price.


----------



## xtwargodtx

redjohn456 said:


> If I went to only choose one and lets say I didn't have an amp or dac already I would go for the VSonic VSD3 or ATH IM50. If you can stretch your budget and get the IM70 you will be golden for a long time.
> 
> The VSD3 with a silver cable is easy on the ears and not sibilant at all. It makes everything sound great be it soft jazz, acoustic or EDM. Acoustic recordings actually sound remarkable through the VSD3. I love mine  I would heartily recommend it. The ATH IM50 is more mid centric so vocals are said to sound lifelike and there are many fans of the IM50 on here who might be able to answer your questions on it if you have any, Paging @ozkan
> 
> ...


So R&B probably sounds better on the im50's I'm guessing. Don't the vsd3s get out classed by the ttpod t1e?


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> So R&B probably sounds better on the im50's I'm guessing. Don't the vsd3s get out classed by the ttpod t1e?


 
  
 Vocals would be more upfront on the IM50. And the VSD3s is more treble heavy and sibilant (I'm all about the bass not the treble  ) 
  
 The VSD3 would be easier on your ears for extended listening sessions and preventing ear fatigue. The TTPOD T1e needs amping to reach potential and only has a more impactful low end. VSD3 imo is a better buy. The ttpod has an unorthdox shape and may result in a difficult fit


----------



## xtwargodtx

redjohn456 said:


> Vocals would be more upfront on the IM50. And the VSD3s is more treble heavy and sibilant (I'm all about the bass not the treble  )
> 
> The VSD3 would be easier on your ears for extended listening sessions and preventing ear fatigue. The TTPOD T1e needs amping to reach potential and only has a more impactful low end. VSD3 imo is a better buy. The ttpod has an unorthdox shape and may result in a difficult fit


 guess that's why people don't really like the ie800 either too unorthodox lol. If your recommending the vsd3 is the gr06 any better my ears are pretty small (I could barely fit the coogoo! T02). The gr06 are smaller so should I get those instead?


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> guess that's why people don't really like the ie800 either too unorthodox lol. If your recommending the vsd3 is the gr06 any better my ears are pretty small (I could barely fit the coogoo! T02). The gr06 are smaller so should I get those instead?


 
  
 Sorry bud have no idea, haven't listened to the GR06s yet. I did audition the IE800s and they were mad comfortable


----------



## xtwargodtx

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry bud have no idea, haven't listened to the GR06s yet. I did audition the IE800s and they were mad comfortable


 someone said both the gr06 and vsd3 were very sibilant so either way it's gonna have it lol. I might just pick the gr06 becuase of the smaller size.


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> someone said both the gr06 and vsd3 were very sibilant so either way it's gonna have it lol. I might just pick the gr06 becuase of the smaller size.


 
  
 VSD3 is not sibilant. At all. Its the VSD3s that is sibilant. Two different models fyi


----------



## xtwargodtx

Also did u recommend the vsd3 over the 3s? Or are they more similar than diffrent as Lachlan says bye what is the "silver cable" 





redjohn456 said:


> Sorry bud have no idea, haven't listened to the GR06s yet. I did audition the IE800s and they were mad comfortable


----------



## twister6

xtwargodtx said:


> Also did u* recommend the vsd3 over the 3s*? Or are they more similar than diffrent as Lachlan says bye what is the "silver cable"


 
  
 If he didn't, I do!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  3 has faster bass and smoother top, but that is up to a personal preference.


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> Also did u recommend the vsd3 over the 3s? Or are they more similar than diffrent as Lachlan says bye what is the "silver cable"


 
 VSD3 all the way man hands down no contest imo. SIlver cable is the upgraded cable for the detachable cable model. As of now I think the non detachable models are being sold and they come with the silver ones installed. cheers


----------



## xtwargodtx

redjohn456 said:


> VSD3 all the way man hands down no contest imo. SIlver cable is the upgraded cable for the detachable cable model. As of now I think the non detachable models are being sold and they come with the silver ones installed. cheers


is there a big difference between the 3 and 3s


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Vsd3s is NOT a good suggestion for r&b, so stop will ya? They are far too sibilant. Never heard the vsd3,so I cant say if its sibilant or not, but the vsd3s wont work for him. Neither will the gr06 like HOD said. The Bassos are perfect for r&b, with smooth non sibilant vocals, great bass, and decent highs that arent sibilant or rolled off. The T1E is also an excellent choice, and unlike what someone just said, they dont need need an amp. Just quite a bit of burn in. Bassos or T1E. You risk making a mistake with anything else suggested. A lot of people have given you sufficient info to make a wise and educated choice.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

I just ordered the A71, so I cant suggest those until I can actually try them out


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> Vsd3s is NOT a good suggestion for r&b, so stop will ya? They are far too sibilant. Never heard the vsd3,so I cant say if its sibilant or not, but the vsd3s wont work for him. Neither will the gr06 like HOD said. The Bassos are perfect for r&b, with smooth non sibilant vocals, great bass, and decent highs that arent sibilant or rolled off. The T1E is also an excellent choice, and unlike what someone just said, they dont need need an amp. Just quite a bit of burn in. Bassos or T1E. You risk making a mistake with anything else suggested. A lot of people have given you sufficient info to make a wise and educated choice.




+1 on both


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> I just ordered the A71, so I cant suggest those until I can actually try them out


 
  
 Funny.. I was just about to fix the below for ya as shown...
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> Vsd3s is NOT a good suggestion for r&b, so stop will ya? They are far too sibilant. Never heard the vsd3,so I cant say if its sibilant or not, but the vsd3s wont work for him. Neither will the gr06 like HOD said. The Bassos are perfect for r&b, with smooth non sibilant vocals, great bass, and decent highs that arent sibilant or rolled off. The T1E is also an excellent choice, and unlike what someone just said, they dont need need an amp. Just quite a bit of burn in. Bassos or T1E* or A71*. You risk making a mistake with anything else suggested. A lot of people have given you sufficient info to make a wise and educated choice.


 
  
 I'll be very interested in your impressions. Hopefully you let them burn in for a bit, and if you don't like the memory wire or over the ear fit, take a couple minutes to hack that friggin' wire off to get a great fit wearing them down.


----------



## xtwargodtx

hifiaudiophile said:


> Vsd3s is NOT a good suggestion for r&b, so stop will ya? They are far too sibilant. Never heard the vsd3,so I cant say if its sibilant or not, but the vsd3s wont work for him. Neither will the gr06 like HOD said. The Bassos are perfect for r&b, with smooth non sibilant vocals, great bass, and decent highs that arent sibilant or rolled off. The T1E is also an excellent choice, and unlike what someone just said, they dont need need an amp. Just quite a bit of burn in. Bassos or T1E. You risk making a mistake with anything else suggested. A lot of people have given you sufficient info to make a wise and educated choice.


 Gah and to think I was about to stop considering Zero Audio. Tenores aren't that great atm right? (I've heard that some pairs the left channel goes out in 5 minutes). Idk about the ttpod t1e care to elaborate?


----------



## RedJohn456

hifiaudiophile said:


> Vsd3s is NOT a good suggestion for r&b, so stop will ya? They are far too sibilant. Never heard the vsd3,so I cant say if its sibilant or not, but the vsd3s wont work for him. Neither will the gr06 like HOD said. The Bassos are perfect for r&b, with smooth non sibilant vocals, great bass, and decent highs that arent sibilant or rolled off. The T1E is also an excellent choice, and unlike what someone just said, they dont need need an amp. Just quite a bit of burn in. Bassos or T1E. You risk making a mistake with anything else suggested. A lot of people have given you sufficient info to make a wise and educated choice.


 
  
 No one suggested the VSD3s. TTPOD T1e does indeed need an amp to get the most out of it. Why would you suggest a known company with a horrendous track record for qc for a first buy? Maybe for a second one but wouldn't it be better to get a safer bet at the outset?
  
 You might want to tone down the intensity there champ


----------



## waynes world

xtwargodtx said:


> Gah and to think I was about to stop considering Zero Audio. Tenores aren't that great atm right? (I've heard that some pairs the left channel goes out in 5 minutes). Idk about the ttpod t1e care to elaborate?


 
  
 You know what, the tenores *are* really great... *If *they don't have TTS. Simple as that. You take your chances with them (I did.. twice). If you get lucky and they don't exhibit TTS, they are awesome.
  
 If you really like quality bass and a warmer, non-fatiguing sig and mids that are not recessed, then the A71's are something to consider. I love lots of different signatures and great iems (ie B3's, tenores, kc06/a's which imo are all awesome, not to mention others), but I've been finding myself addicted to the a71's for quite a while. So if they really match your preferences, then the A71's are _very_ good.
  
 I can't comment on the vsd3's or t1e's as I haven't heard them.
  
 Good luck in this crazy hobby!


----------



## xtwargodtx

Okay since the R&B is a more mid and bass centric sound I've come up with my top 3 pics and we can go from there. The TTPOD T1E, Auglamour AG-R1, Vsonic VSD3. I'll probably pick up the soundsoul s-018 also since they are so cheap :3. Out if those 3 which is the best?


----------



## Wokei

waynes world said:


> Good luck in this crazy hobby!




Wise words from me friend


----------



## xtwargodtx

Yeah it is a crazy hobby 


wokei said:


> Wise words from me friend


----------



## xtwargodtx

Started up a Moxpad X6 impressions thread hopefully people that but it can leave their impressions there. Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/746202/moxpad-x6-first-impressions-and-review-thread#post_11124632


----------



## waynes world

Thanks Wokei!
  
 Quote:


xtwargodtx said:


> Yeah it is a crazy hobby


 
  
 And be thankful if you *don't* like lots of different signatures (unless you have lots of different wallets lol!)


----------



## 4ren

xtwargodtx said:


> Okay since the R&B is a more mid and bass centric sound I've come up with my top 3 pics and we can go from there. The TTPOD T1E, Auglamour AG-R1, Vsonic VSD3. I'll probably pick up the soundsoul s-018 also since they are so cheap :3. Out if those 3 which is the best?


 

 S-018 not good for R&B


----------



## encoreAC

The Tenore are smooth, but at the same time perfectly balanced phones. I am using them the most right now. 
  
 It's been long since people reported issues and my pair is holding perfectly fine after 8 months of use.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Oh that's good to hear another consideration I guess lol welp I guess it's ttpod t1e vs Zero Audio Tenore what would you reccomend 





encoreac said:


> The Tenore are smooth, but at the same time perfectly balanced phones. I am using them the most right now.
> 
> It's been long since people reported issues and my pair is holding perfectly fine after 8 months of use.


----------



## encoreAC

xtwargodtx said:


> Oh that's good to hear another consideration I guess lol welp I guess it's ttpod t1e vs Zero Audio Tenore what would you reccomend


 
  
 I don't have the ttpod, I have the phones, which I posses now on my profile listed.
  
 I think you can't go wrong with either. How important is bass to you?


----------



## Ap616

hifiaudiophile said:


> I just ordered the A71, so I cant suggest those until I can actually try them out




Hope you don't get channel imbalance like me and the wacky fit doesn't bother your ears! If these two things are no problems, then you'll be golden and quite enjoy them I think. As they sound good


----------



## Ap616

xtwargodtx said:


> Oh that's good to hear another consideration I guess lol welp I guess it's ttpod t1e vs Zero Audio Tenore what would you reccomend




I have both and love both, my two favorite iems I have/have tried. Go with the T1-E if quality bass is more important to you and a little more non-fatiguing treble energy with mids a step back from the Tenore. Go with the Tenore if you want a little smoother highs with better timbre, and more balance, and warmer/more full mids but less quality bass.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> I don't have the ttpod, I have the phones, which I posses now on my profile listed.
> 
> I think you can't go wrong with either. How important is bass to you?




I think we have similar signature preferences. If you want to venture(in due time) to some alternatives to your Tenore with similar but different signatures. The best I can think of on the market under $100 that sound similar are the TTPOD T1-E and the Fidue A71. Just throwing that out there, since you like you Tenores better than your KC06A, B3 Pro 1, MH1C


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> I think we have similar signature preferences. If you want to venture(in due time) to some alternatives to your Tenore with similar but different signatures. The best I can think of on the market under $100 that sound similar are the TTPOD T1-E and the Fidue A71. Just throwing that out there, since you like you Tenores better than your KC06A, B3 Pro 1, MH1C


 
  
 I was already really interested in the Fidue A71, but sadly I am totally broke right now. Christmas time is taking a toll on me as I spend like 500€ on new clothes the last few days and I still need to spend on my Christmas trip....
  
 But I will surely keep both of these phones in mind for the future! Thank you!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

IT seems I'm following HiFiAudiophile like a puppy, because I ordered the Bassos (follow me @/xtwargodtx), A71, and Thinksound Rain 2. Another pair of woodies! Hopefully they fall in between the s-018 and my previous JVC FX850 in sound quality and smoothness? Maybe a cheaper FX650? I'm done for now. Still waiting for my Ruizu X02 to arrive.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

4ren said:


> S-018 not good for R&B




Wrong. I listen to r&b with the s-018, and it sounds great. Very nice vocal presentation and solid articulate bass.


----------



## EISENbricher

xtwargodtx said:


> Oh that's good to hear another consideration I guess lol welp I guess it's ttpod t1e vs Zero Audio Tenore what would you reccomend



If you are so scared of qc issues on tenore then get bassos with eyes closed. They don't face such issues. And they almost sound like tenore. ZA mids and highs are out of the world.


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> If you are so scared of qc issues on tenore then get bassos with eyes closed. They don't face such issues. And they almost sound like tenore. ZA mids and highs are out of the world.


 
 You a´sure about that? The Bassos sound quite different afaik


----------



## xtwargodtx

Not too important aslong as it's there and tight I'm good. I'd rather fix onto mids and highs as R&B is also very vocal. 





encoreac said:


> I don't have the ttpod, I have the phones, which I posses now on my profile listed.
> 
> I think you can't go wrong with either. How important is bass to you?


----------



## bakakuma

Found this stuff after lurking in taobao
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.1.btbmDZ&id=37958315272&scm=1007.10115.2077.i37887976123&pvid=cd984043-aa92-487a-b398-d92a130a570c
  
 rosewood DIY IEM, they tested the frequency graph and results is similar with IE8
 IE 8 but with warmer tone? hmm
  
 it's 700 Yuan btw, quite expensive for DIY but anybody tried?


----------



## xtwargodtx

I mean I'm listening on KZ EDSE's and have a pair of KZ DT5 Pole Editions coming in so a change in SS is welcome. Something Airy with a big soundstage with decent bass is good enough for me. Smt like the KC06 I guess


----------



## ZapX629

xtwargodtx said:


> I mean I'm listening on KZ EDSE's and have a pair of KZ DT5 Pole Editions coming in so a change in SS is welcome. Something Airy with a big soundstage with decent bass is good enough for me. Smt like the KC06 I guess


 

 KC06 is hardly airy and the soundstage is very two dimensional.


----------



## xtwargodtx

zapx629 said:


> KC06 is hardly airy and the soundstage is very two dimensional.


Suggestions then? Smt easy to drive


----------



## ozkan

xtwargodtx said:


> Suggestions then? Smt easy to drive


 
  
 IM50 without filters))


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> IM50 without filters))


 

 Me, you, and Peter have all tried telling him that's what he wants, but he ain't having it, lol.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

zapx629 said:


> KC06 is hardly airy and the soundstage is very two dimensional.


 
 I own the KCO6A, and even those IEMs can feel somewhat congested. They're also quite fatiguing to listen to. I've yet to spend more than 30 minutes in a session, and from what I've read, the KC06 is more peaky, so I can't imagine it being better.


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> You a´sure about that? The Bassos sound quite different afaik



Well I can't say for sure because I don't own bassos. But from what I've read at least the ZA signature sound is present. That's a good enough reason for me to get bassos if I were in his place.


----------



## xtwargodtx

It's $10 over budget then convert that $10 in CAD it's more like $12-13 maybe I might be able to get them but atm I'm not to sure what to get tenores seem like the better choice 





zapx629 said:


> Me, you, and Peter have all tried telling him that's what he wants, but he ain't having it, lol.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

You're still going on about your choice??? 

I thought you'd have done the smart move and ordered the ZA BASSOS by now? 

I just ordered the Thinksound Rain 2 for $45.00, and dsnuts and ericp10 are comparing these new woodies to the CKR10 and FX850. WOW!!! Since I believe them, that's the new giant killer on the block.


----------



## xtwargodtx

hifiaudiophile said:


> You're still going on about your choice???
> 
> I thought you'd have done the smart move and ordered the ZA BASSOS by now?
> 
> I just ordered the Thinksound Rain 2 for $45.00, and dsnuts and ericp10 are comparing these new woodies to the CKR10 and FX850. WOW!!! Since I believe them, that's the new giant killer on the block.


 I haven't ordered then yet cause I'm waiting for Christmas money lol. The code seems to have stopped working btw for the rain2


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> You're still going on about your choice???
> 
> I thought you'd have done the smart move and ordered the ZA BASSOS by now?
> 
> I just ordered the Thinksound Rain 2 for $45.00, and dsnuts and ericp10 are comparing these new woodies to the CKR10 and FX850. WOW!!! Since I believe them, that's the new giant killer on the block.




+1 about that Rain 2 deal. I owned the FX850, so this is exciting. Should have mine Monday? And yeah dude, but the Bassos already and quit sweatin it!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

xtwargodtx said:


> I haven't ordered then yet cause I'm waiting for Christmas money lol. The code seems to have stopped working btw for the rain2




HEADTIER?


----------



## jackien1

XiaoMi Pistons 2.1 or Moxpad x3? I really like the detachable cables though. Does anyone know if those can be replaced with other cables available easily like shure cables?


----------



## ZapX629

xtwargodtx said:


> I haven't ordered then yet cause I'm waiting for Christmas money lol. The code seems to have stopped working btw for the rain2


 

 I would wait and see how much you get, then get back to us and figure out what you're looking for.


----------



## EISENbricher

xtwargodtx said:


> someone said both the gr06 and vsd3 were very sibilant so either way it's gonna have it lol. I might just pick the gr06 becuase of the smaller size.


 
 You must be ultra confused now on what to purchase, right?
 Go my way and order more than one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You can always sell away the one you didn't like much at virtually near to purchase cost. Go take that poison!
  
 My recommendation though... would always be Bassos


----------



## cjs001

xtwargodtx said:


> It's $10 over budget then convert that $10 in CAD it's more like $12-13 maybe I might be able to get them but atm I'm not to sure what to get tenores seem like the better choice


 
 Have you looked them up in other threads or forum? I find comparing multiple opinions from different sources helps. End of the day, you'll be the one living with your purchase.


eisenbricher said:


> You must be ultra confused now on what to purchase, right?
> Go my way and order more than one
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Some people have a limited budget.


----------



## peter123

xtwargodtx said:


> So R&B probably sounds better on the im50's I'm guessing.* Don't the vsd3s get out classed by the ttpod t1e?*




No they certainly don't. I'd say that they're on the same level but with different sound so some will prefer one and others the other. I prefer the VSD3S by a mile others will say the opposite due to different taste.


----------



## peter123

xtwargodtx said:


> someone said both the gr06 and vsd3 were very sibilant so either way it's gonna have it lol. I might just pick the gr06 becuase of the smaller size.




I'm sorry to say so but the GR06 is the least good sounding among all those you're considering, even the T1E sounds better and is cheaper.


----------



## peter123

xtwargodtx said:


> I mean I'm listening on KZ EDSE's and have a pair of KZ DT5 Pole Editions coming in so a change in SS is welcome. Something Airy with a big soundstage with decent bass is good enough for me. Smt like the KC06 I guess




All the ones you're considering are on a different level thamn you KZ so don't worry.



zapx629 said:


> KC06 is hardly airy and the soundstage is very two dimensional.




+1




cjs001 said:


> Have you looked them up in other threads or forum? I find comparing multiple opinions from different sources helps. End of the day, you'll be the one living with your purchase.
> Some people have a limited budget.




Good point, risk is that he just even more suggestions (and more confused) though.

He's got a lot of good (and different) suggestions but need to take the decision himself.........


----------



## cjs001

peter123 said:


> He's got a lot of good (and different) suggestions but need to take the decision himself.........


 
 Of course, everyone has pretty much recommended decent gear all around, but in the end we don't want to be the ones to pressure him into a decision He has to come to his own conclusion and decide for himself if it's worth his money and make a leap of faith. (lol sound like we're trying to convert him into a religion) If he has the budget and services to do what @EISENbricher recommended then good for him, he gets to compare them on the spot and decide which is better for just a few dollar extra for the peace of mind. (assuming selling them at the same price + shipping costs)
  
 I know I spent a long time asking many people regarding various phones until I narrow it down to IM70 and GR07. Then I asked more questions between the two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Went with ATH-IM70 in the end mostly for better/more reputable built quality and detachable cable option, it's also carried by a local hi-fi store so I was able to go down and talk to the guys about it, check out the physical model and have good easy access to warranty/repairs. It also helps that my ear isn't that fussy regarding sound signatures as long as they can achieve good clarity, separation and imaging.


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry to say so but the GR06 is the least good sounding among all those you're considering, even the T1E sounds better and is cheaper.




+1.......its also very outdated and not be so impressive compared to current crops of IEMs.....P2P ratio wise.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

I have faith the kid is going to order the Bassos when he gets his money. I wait patiently for the Thinksound Rain 2, Fidue A71, and JVC FXT200. This is a joyous Christmas for my ears!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Fidue A71 for only $79.00. Not many left. 

FIDUE A71 Dual Dynamic Drivers Hi-Fi Earphones https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OY7TL46/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_6qmJub1H5HVW3


----------



## sujitsky

houseofdoom said:


> Fidue A71 for only $79.00. Not many left.
> 
> FIDUE A71 Dual Dynamic Drivers Hi-Fi Earphones https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OY7TL46/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_6qmJub1H5HVW3


 
  
 seriously considering there but not sure if I don't already have something similar in my stable


----------



## RedJohn456

xtwargodtx said:


> I haven't ordered then yet cause I'm waiting for Christmas money lol. The code seems to have stopped working btw for the rain2


 
  
 IMO stay away from zero audio products. they have insanely bad qc and they DO NOT honor warranty outside of japan. IMO @HiFiAudiophile is doing you a great disservice by pushing you towards this. DO you really want to be sending off your new christmas purchase first thing for an exchange because the manufacturers don't know anything about qc?
  
 Look ultimately they are all good in someway or another and there is no right or wrong choice. I was in your shoes not too long ago. It is overwhelming believe me. IMO the safest choice is the IM50. Least reported problems and it has good longevity thanks to removable cable. But always know that there is a chance with something going wrong and unfortunately that is part of the hobby and when you buy from asia. I am on my second pair of Havi B3 Pro 1 and my first VSD3 is on its way to be replaced. Just luck of the draw and it doesn't happen to be everyone. Ultimately its up to you what you wish to buy but imho the IM50 is good for all modern music and even jazz and classical. Lots of praise here and there is one person in the sale forums selling an IM70 so look into that too.
  
 I hope you enjoy whatever you end up buying   At the end of the day that's why we are all in this hobby. Also your mind will probably be blown regardless of what you end up choosing so look forward to that.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> IMO stay away from zero audio products. they have insanely bad qc and they DO NOT honor warranty outside of japan. IMO @HiFiAudiophile
> is doing you a great disservice by pushing you towards this. DO you really want to be sending off your new christmas purchase first thing for an exchange because the manufacturers don't know anything about qc?
> 
> Look ultimately they are all good in someway or another and there is no right or wrong choice. I was in your shoes not too long ago. It is overwhelming believe me. IMO the safest choice is the IM50. Least reported problems and it has good longevity thanks to removable cable. But always know that there is a chance with something going wrong and unfortunately that is part of the hobby and when you buy from asia. I am on my second pair of Havi B3 Pro 1 and my first VSD3 is on its way to be replaced. Just luck of the draw and it doesn't happen to be everyone. Ultimately its up to you what you wish to buy but imho the IM50 is good for all modern music and even jazz and classical. Lots of praise here and there is one person in the sale forums selling an IM70 so look into that too.
> ...




I own a pair of Doppio that work just fine. I own a pair of Tenore that work just fine. Had the Tenore for almost a year. No issues whatsoever. I think HiFi has the Singolos. He hasn't said anything bad about SQ of those. dannybai and drbluenewmexico both recommended the Bassos, and their reputation is, and I mean no disrespect to you, far greater and well respected in this community than you. So I have quite a bit of faith in the BQ and SQ of the Bassos and Zero audio. Plus it's the bassos he's being guided to buy, NOT the Tenore.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

sujitsky said:


> seriously considering there but not sure if I don't already have something similar in my stable




What would be similar?


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> I own a pair of Doppio that work just fine. I own a pair of Tenore that work just fine. Had the Tenore for almost a year. No issues whatsoever. I think HiFi has the Singolos. He hasn't said anything bad about SQ of those. dannybai and drbluenewmexico both recommended the Bassos, and their reputation is, and I mean no disrespect to you, far greater and well respected in this community than you. So I have quite a bit of faith in the BQ and SQ of the Bassos and Zero audio. Plus it's the bassos he's being guided to buy, NOT the Tenore.


 
  
 I guess that's why you're selling off the doppios 
  
 I guess we are just ignoring all the posts regarding the qc of the zero audio products that are on this forum, gotcha


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Yikes brotha. Don't take things so personal. We're just offering the best suggestions. Im sure he's a bigboi and can make an educated decision. My Zero Audio are top notch in build quality. No send backs or warranties here. Honestly ive never worried about warranties because I buy high end products from respected companies. I dont buy these $5.00 KZ crap like a few people do here. Those are all disposable. Same with the VSD3S you recommend. I did have to send those back because the detatchable cord came defective. The sound was also JV. The s-018 sound better than the VSD3S in my opinion. We never recommended the TENORE either. Plus I trust danny, Ds, Drblue, and ericp way more than you. No offense.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm selling my Doppio because I want to raise the money for either the A83 or DITA. It's a fund raising drive. It has nothing to do with build quality or sound quality. Both are top notch. You've never sold anything here unless it was defective? Shame on you.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> I'm selling my Doppio because I want to raise the money for either the A83 or DITA. It's a fund raising drive. It has nothing to do with build quality or sound quality. Both are top notch. You've never sold anything here unless it was defective? Shame on you.


 
  
 Right because that was totally the point of my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Last sentence wasn't necessary, as clearly I haven't sold anything here on this site. 
  
 Edit: lets not discuss this any further, we are both trying to help him at the end of the day, no need to go back and forth on this.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

houseofdoom said:


> I'm selling my Doppio because I want to raise the money for either the A83 or DITA. It's a fund raising drive. It has nothing to do with build quality or sound quality. Both are top notch. You've never sold anything here unless it was defective? Shame on you.




If you get the A83, you wont regret it. My favorite IEM of the last 3 years. Sublime type sound, with crazy depth (bass is a bit s0ft), and stage. Fidue knows how to tune a driver.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

redjohn456 said:


> Right because that was totally the point of my post    Last sentence wasn't necessary, as clearly I haven't sold anything here on this site.
> 
> Edit: lets not discuss this any further, we are both trying to help him at the end of the day, no need to go back and forth on this.




+1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> If you get the A83, you wont regret it. My favorite IEM of the last 3 years. Sublime type sound, with crazy depth (bass is a bit s0ft), and stage. Fidue knows how to tune a driver.




This is great to know. I want that next level, TOTL experience. The way joker talked about the Phonak PFE 232 or AKG 3003. I think I can achieve that with the A83 or DITA Answer?


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> This is great to know. I want that next level, TOTL experience. The way joker talked about the Phonak PFE 232 or AKG 3003. I think I can achieve that with the A83 or DITA Answer?


 
 If you haven't had a $300+ level quality IEM yet, you owe it to yourself to at least try one. Only this way will you know if you need that extra 10% of quality over items that cost less. I haven't been swayed yet.
  
 I think the Massdrop 7XX will be close to that TOTL experience you want, yet still nicely priced. You jumped on that right?


----------



## RedJohn456

Any one have any experience with the XUELIN IHIFI770C? Just saw it on Penon. http://penonaudio.com/XUELIN-IHIFI770C
  
 It looks really nice from a design standpoint. Wonder how it is sound quality wise and quality of amp etc.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> Any one have any experience with the XUELIN IHIFI770C? Just saw it on Penon. http://penonaudio.com/XUELIN-IHIFI770C
> 
> It looks really nice from a design standpoint. Wonder how it is sound quality wise and quality of amp etc.


 
  
 It's an awesome deal if it sounds anything close to how the 770 sounds ($179). The difference between the two apparently is that the 770C uses the WM8718 chip and the 770 uses the WM8740.


----------



## cjs001

waynes world said:


> It's an awesome deal if it sounds anything close to how the 770 sounds ($179). The difference between the two apparently is that the 770C uses the WM8718 chip and the 770 uses the WM8740.


 
 Do you know how the 770 fare against Hifiman 700, X1, X3 and Colorfly C3? I'm looking for a sub $200 source myself, haven't seen anything that I liked yet.
  
 The spec sheet on Penon seems to say they both uses the same chip - WM8740


----------



## Shawn71

waynes world said:


> It's an awesome deal if it sounds anything close to how the 770 sounds ($179). The difference between the two apparently is that the 770C uses the WM8718 chip and the 770 uses the WM8740.




I doubt it.....the price itelf differentiates......and 8740 is an highly regarded ws chip.....well implemented on daps that became very successful and are of audiophile's fav...


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> Do you know how the 770 fare against Hifiman 700, X1, X3 and Colorfly C3? I'm looking for a sub $200 source myself, haven't seen anything that I liked yet.
> 
> The spec sheet on Penon seems to say they both uses the same chip - WM8740




PA's ebay store has it 8718......

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/XUELIN-IHIFI770C-8G-WM8718-24Bit-192k-Audiophile-AMP-Portable-HiFi-Music-Player-/381087975838?pt=Other_MP3_Players&var=&hash=item976ef4bdca


----------



## cjs001

shawn71 said:


> PA's ebay store has it 8718......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XUELIN-IHIFI770C-8G-WM8718-24Bit-192k-Audiophile-AMP-Portable-HiFi-Music-Player-/381087975838?pt=Other_MP3_Players&var=&hash=item976ef4bdca


 
 Hm, that's misleading of PA.


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> Hm, that's misleading of PA.




They are very good people actually,very friendly,care taking, but arent serious about anything like this.......another typical ex is below......tho the mfr corrected abt misleading driver info on lyra, but PA least worried to make the corrections in the very first line of decription,which cannot be overlooked for any reason.....

 http://penonaudio.com/Astrotec-Lyra


----------



## RedJohn456

cjs001 said:


> Hm, that's misleading of PA.


 
  
 No way they would do it on purpose. Those guys are the real deal, they have been pretty good at standing behind warranties and going the extra mile for me even at their own cost. I am sure it was an honest mistake on their part.


----------



## cjs001

redjohn456 said:


> No way they would do it on purpose. Those guys are the real deal, they have been pretty good at standing behind warranties and going the extra mile for me even at their own cost. I am sure it was an honest mistake on their part.


 


shawn71 said:


> They are very good people actually,very friendly,care taking, but arent serious about anything like this.......another typical ex is below......tho the mfr corrected abt misleading driver info on lyra, but PA least worried to make the corrections in the very first line of decription,which cannot be overlooked for any reason.....
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Astrotec-Lyra


 
 Whether or not it's intentional, whoever's in charge of writing stuff on their site needs to check their work.


----------



## 1clearhead

For all those that PM'd me to give the *SADES SA608* a try will be very glad that they're SQ is beyond what I ever imagined on there first attempt at making IEM's under there branded name. They can compete easily with top tier IEM's. So far, they're burned-in way over 100 hours and I am more than satisfied and impressed by them. They have deep natural sub-bass that slams like a mid-bass effect and high's that rival even my most detailed hybrid IEM. The mids are at a perfect range for me, neither distant knor close-up. 
  
 .....Those that took the plunge, let me know your results. With there *QC* and *SQ* on par they are well deserving of there own thread!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

1clearhead said:


> For all those that PM'd me to give the *SADES SA608* a try will be very glad that they're SQ is beyond what I ever imagined on there first attempt at making IEM's under there branded name. They can compete easily with top tier IEM's. So far, they're burned-in way over 100 hours and I am more than satisfied and impressed by them. They have deep natural sub-bass that slams like a mid-bass effect and high's that rival even my most detailed hybrid IEM. The mids are at a perfect range for me, neither distant knor close-up.
> 
> .....Those that took the plunge, let me know your results. With there *QC* and *SQ* on par they are well deserving of there own thread!



I'm still unsure. What about refinement in the mids? Are they like the Pistons, or more like the 300h? What about details and instrument separation? Are they clear and resolving? Grainy? Smooth? So many questions..


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> I'm still unsure. What about refinement in the mids? Are they like the Pistons, or more like the 300h? What about details and instrument separation? Are they clear and resolving? Grainy? Smooth? So many questions..


 
  
 Actually, I have all the Pistons except the latest Silver Edition. And I can say comparing back and forth with the SA608, mids are more refined and treble extends way better in providing excellent micro-details, while the bass in depth and range are more natural. The Pistons tends to roll-off at the peak of its treble and there's a mid-bass hump which spills over to the lower mids causing and revealing some mid-bass bloat.
  
 The SA608's bass just sounds deep, smooth, and accurate. This is the best way I can describe them.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Any one have any experience with the XUELIN IHIFI770C? Just saw it on Penon. http://penonaudio.com/XUELIN-IHIFI770C
> 
> It looks really nice from a design standpoint. Wonder how it is sound quality wise and quality of amp etc.




I was also interested until I realised there's no line out, that's a dealbraker to me.




redjohn456 said:


> No way they would do it on purpose. Those guys are the real deal, they have been pretty good at standing behind warranties and going the extra mile for me even at their own cost. I am sure it was an honest mistake on their part.




They probably just copied some other listing on eBay, my guess is that the one on their website is correct.

But they're trustworthy so I'd just email them and ask.


----------



## mrmoto050

1clearhead said:


> For all those that PM'd me to give the *SADES SA608* a try will be very glad that they're SQ is beyond what I ever imagined on there first attempt at making IEM's under there branded name. They can compete easily with top tier IEM's. So far, they're burned-in way over 100 hours and I am more than satisfied and impressed by them. They have deep natural sub-bass that slams like a mid-bass effect and high's that rival even my most detailed hybrid IEM. The mids are at a perfect range for me, neither distant knor close-up.
> 
> .....Those that took the plunge, let me know your results. With there *QC* and *SQ* on par they are well deserving of there own thread!


 

 I bought these on the recommendation, I think they sound terrible so far, but will give them some more time. Maybe the SQ isn't consistent. To my ears they have no bass, let alone sub-bass. IMHO. At least they were cheap.


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> I bought these on the recommendation, I think they sound terrible so far, but will give them some more time. Maybe the SQ isn't consistent. To my ears they have no bass, let alone sub-bass. IMHO. At least they were cheap.


 
  
 Well this guy often hypes random stuff up, you should take his opinion with a grain of salt. I don't trust any of his "reviews".
  
 Every trash IEM is hot stuff for him for some strange reason.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

encoreac said:


> Well this guy often hypes random stuff up, you should take his opinion with a grain of salt. I don't trust any of his "reviews".
> 
> Every trash IEM is hot stuff for him for some strange reason.




I got a good chuckle out of this. Like those armchair reviewers who recommended the VSD3S, when the build quality and sound quality are very JV. Well played lol


----------



## encoreAC

hifiaudiophile said:


> I got a good chuckle out of this. Like those armchair reviewers who recommended the VSD3S, when the build quality and sound quality are very JV. Well played lol


 
  
 Well, I really don't think the VSD3S is a bad phone since so many people are reviewing these positively and preference obviously differ from person to person , BUT this 1clearhead guy has a history of straight-out hyping useless trash up, it's not even funny.


----------



## Ira Delphic

encoreac said:


> Well this guy often hypes random stuff up, you should take his opinion with a grain of salt. I don't trust any of his "reviews".
> 
> Every trash IEM is hot stuff for him for some strange reason.


 
  
 That's a very offensive comment. I believe it violates forum rules.


----------



## peter123

hifiaudiophile said:


> I got a good chuckle out of this. Like those armchair reviewers who recommended the VSD3S, when the build quality and sound quality are very JV. Well played lol




Yeah, inexperienced users like joker, twister and kova sure don't know what they're talking about. I'm glad you can enlighten us, lmao......


----------



## HouseOfDoom

In all fairness, there were folks who didn't like the s-018 after they took my recommendation. They said it sounded terrible. Thing is, guys like twister6 and bhazard did like them, and I trust their professional ear much more than those negative impressions. Validated my ears and choice. So who knows what the Sades really sound like?


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> In all fairness, there were folks who didn't like the s-018 after they took my recommendation. They said it sounded terrible. Thing is, guys like twister6 and bhazard did like them, and I trust their professional ear much more than those negative impressions. Validated my ears and choice. So who knows what the Sades really sound like?


 
  
 This guy literally comes with a new pair of trash every week lol and tells us some fantasy stuff just because he supposedly lives in Beijing.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Yeah, inexperienced users like joker, twister and kova sure don't know what they're talking about. I'm glad you can enlighten us, lmao......




No offense, but joker has a very eclectic ear. He led me astray quite a few times (ie Steel Series Flux, VSD1, and FXT90), so for as prolific a reviewer as he is, his ear doesn't match mine. Kova is often very pushy and caustic when your ear doesn't match his ear, and twister6 is usually pretty accurate, and I follow his recommendations closely, as I do Ds, dannybai, and ericp. Those guys know sound and quality. I'm not a fan of the VSD3S either. Horrid bright sound, but for some, including you, you like bright ss to smooth ss. It's all relative.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> In all fairness, there were folks who didn't like the s-018 after they took my recommendation. They said it sounded terrible. Thing is, guys like twister6 and bhazard did like them, and I trust their professional ear much more than those negative impressions. Validated my ears and choice. So who knows what the Sades really sound like?




+1, there will always be different opinions about any gear. After a while here one will learn who hears things the same way as yourself and who doesn't. 

Also respecting the fact that people do hear things differently and have different preferences is a good starting point around here.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

I get a chuckle from the quick rushes to defend the VSD3S, and atthe expense of trying to blur my credibility? My gear speaks for itself. My ear speaks for itself. I'm not here to getinto arguements or attack someone's cred. It's all good what you think is good, peter123


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

houseofdoom said:


> No offense, but joker has a very eclectic ear. He led me astray quite a few times (ie Steel Series Flux, VSD1, and FXT90), so for as prolific a reviewer as he is, his ear doesn't match mine. Kova is often very pushy and caustic when your ear doesn't match his ear, and twister6 is usually pretty accurate, and I follow his recommendations closely, as I do Ds, dannybai, and ericp. Those guys know sound and quality. I'm not a fan of the VSD3S either. Horrid bright sound, but for some, including you, you like bright ss to smooth ss. It's all relative.




+1 about joker. He seems nice enough, and is a really great reviewer of all types of IEMs, but he's gone on record to say he prefers balanced armature sound to dynamics. I happen to not like the balanced armature sound. Really expensive oroverpriced thin sounding stuff, all the way upthe ladder. Even the m0st beefed up bass on BA fails to be natural or impactful, which is why you can never get a consensus about those 3, 4, 6, 8 ect BA driver CIEMs. I prefer a high quality dynamic for my bass needs. I Dont know or follow this Kova guy, so no comment. Just saying go byyour own heart and ear, and study the likes and habits of certain reviewers, to see where their true preference lies, because that will affect how they review and hear certain IEMs (balanced armature vs dynamic) ect.


----------



## altrunox

Guys, don`t make this thread get locked...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lol yeah let's not get this locked over the Sades SA-608 or VSD3S. At least let it be a top notch IEM like the DITA or some new Sennheiser release lol But those?!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

altrunox said:


> Guys, don`t make this thread get locked...




+1


----------



## altrunox

Brainwavz S0 are somehow comparable to the IM50?
 Most reviews says they`re kind of dark and bass heavy like the IM50.
  
 And what about the S0 vs S1? They`re almost the same price right now.


----------



## encoreAC

altrunox said:


> Brainwavz S0 are somehow comparable to the IM50?
> Most reviews says they`re kind of dark and bass heavy like the IM50.
> 
> And what about the S0 vs S1? They`re almost the same price right now.


 
 I found another review to them : http://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/2moiiy/review_brainwavz_s0/


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> +1 about joker. He seems nice enough, and is a really great reviewer of all types of IEMs, but he's gone on record to say he prefers balanced armature sound to dynamics. I happen to not like the balanced armature sound. Really expensive oroverpriced thin sounding stuff, all the way upthe ladder. Even the m0st beefed up bass on BA fails to be natural or impactful, which is why you can never get a consensus about those 3, 4, 6, 8 ect BA driver CIEMs. I prefer a high quality dynamic for my bass needs. I Dont know or follow this Kova guy, so no comment. Just saying go byyour own heart and ear, and study the likes and habits of certain reviewers, to see where their true preference lies, because that will affect how they review and hear certain IEMs (balanced armature vs dynamic) ect.


 
  
 I agree about dynamic drivers. My iems gotta have at least one per driver... two is even better 
  
 Edit: if tuned well of course


----------



## twister6

Let's just leave VSD3/3S at "inconsistent qc" since a lot of us still use them from the original first batch and so far it's knock on wood...
  
 Also, if you don't want your thread to be locked, don't get into argument with vaziyetu, *cough* Havi *cough*
  
 Last but not least, what are you guys smoking putting my name next to joker, kova, DS, and others?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But thanks anyway!  In no way am I an audiophile, and don't have ears or patience for it.  I think quality of my reviews improved as a trained my ears more during comparison while working on multiple reviews.  In general, there are a lot more good headphones than bad.  What it all comes down to is to what degree is one better than the other to get you closer to your ideal sound preference.  Headphones are creation of their designers/engineers who tune them to their liking, to the way how THEY think it should sound.  So in a lot of the cases it's not about headphone being good or bad, but rather how much do you agree with their manufacturer's interpretation of the sound.
  
 And for the last bonus thought, damn, I LOVE CKR10!!!


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> And for the last bonus thought, damn, I LOVE CKR10!!!


 
  
 Don't try sidetracking me from my lust for the fx850's lol! Have you tried them yet? If not, get onto it buddy!


----------



## clee290

All this talk of the VSD3S makes me want to take it out for a spin this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, I (finally) found an offline version of Sony's terrible SonicStage program, so I can (again, finally) add music to my old Sony NW-E505 player. Rocking an incredible 1GB of storage


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Let's just leave VSD3/3S at "inconsistent qc" since a lot of us still use them from the original first batch and so far it's knock on wood...
> 
> Also, if you don't want your thread to be locked, don't get into argument with vaziyetu, *cough* Havi *cough*
> 
> ...




Then you should look into the Rain 2. Ds and Danny are comparing them favorably against the CKR10. I owned the CKR9 and FX850 only recently, and if not for the huge bolt like fit of both, would still have them. I'm excited as heck about the Rain 2.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

clee290 said:


> All this talk of the VSD3S makes me want to take it out for a spin this week
> 
> Also, I (finally) found an offline version of Sony's terrible SonicStage program, so I can (again, finally) add music to my old Sony NW-E505 player. Rocking an incredible 1GB of storage




One of my first mp3 players was a RCA that looked like that. 1gb storage too. I thought it was da schiit. lol It wasn't


----------



## clee290

hifiaudiophile said:


> One of my first mp3 players was a RCA that looked like that. 1gb storage too. I thought it was da schiit. lol It wasn't


 
 Haha, my first MP3 player was an RCA too. I think it was either 256MB or 512MB. It did have an SD card slot though. Found it yesterday and popped a AAA battery inside, but wouldn't boot up. 
  
 I'll be keeping my Sony player inside my Brainwavz case along with my KZ EDSE as my backup gear. Fits quite nicely


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Don't try sidetracking me from my lust for the fx850's lol! Have you tried them yet? If not, get onto it buddy!


 
  
 I wish I could test FX850, but JVC US doesn't carry it thus I can't get a review sample.  The same way I had to wait for AT US to start carrying CKR9/CKR10 to get my samples.  Perhaps if they let me keep CKR10 longer, I can see if anybody can lend me a pair of their FX850 woodies for comparison.
  
 Among other things that amazes me about CKR10, with a lot of IEMs you need some time to adjust to a sound sig when you doing comparison.  I'm 90% done with my CKR9/CKR10 review and just had a little comparison session with half a dozen of other IEMs (just a quick comparison).  With a number of them, especially Answer, you need at least a few minutes to adjust your ears before you can analyze the sound.  With CKR10 - it's instantaneous where your brain switches to their sweet sound with a big smile 
  


houseofdoom said:


> Then you should look into the Rain 2. Ds and Danny are comparing them favorably against the CKR10. I owned the CKR9 and FX850 only recently, and if not for the huge bolt like fit of both, would still have them. I'm excited as heck about the Rain 2.


 
  
 I trust DS and Danny's opinion, and it did peak my interest.  Perhaps they do come close, but I'm pretty sure they will not be better.  Either way, I did contact Thinksound a few days ago and had their CEO/President/Engineer/salesmen/tech-support (seems like a one man show) person get back to me with a rather full-of-themselves reply saying for me to get back to him in a few months and that they don't need any more reviews because they have plenty of "paying customers" reviewers.  But anyway...


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

clee290 said:


> Haha, my first MP3 player was an RCA too. I think it was either 256MB or 512MB. It did have an SD card slot though. Found it yesterday and popped a AAA battery inside, but wouldn't boot up.
> 
> I'll be keeping my Sony player inside my Brainwavz case along with my KZ EDSE as my backup gear. Fits quite nicely




I like tbe look of this. Real nice budget set there. Nice back up system.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> I wish I could test FX850, but JVC US doesn't carry it thus I can't get a review sample.  The same way I had to wait for AT US to start carrying CKR9/CKR10 to get my samples.  Perhaps if they let me keep CKR10 longer, I can see if anybody can lend me a pair of their FX850 woodies for comparison.
> 
> Among other things that amazes me about CKR10, with a lot of IEMs you need some time to adjust to a sound sig when you doing comparison.  I'm 90% done with my CKR9/CKR10 review and just had a little comparison session with half a dozen of other IEMs (just a quick comparison).  With a number of them, especially Answer, you need at least a few minutes to adjust your ears before you can analyze the sound.  *With CKR10 - it's instantaneous where your brain switches to their sweet sound with a big smile *


 
  
 That's the way I'm feeling about the A71's. The CKR10's (and FX850's) would probably stretch my smile so wide it would hurt lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I just had the FX850, and even though it's got a very deep and special ss, I thought the bass was just a bit too heavy handed. It's a basshead TOTL IEM. A couple years ago I'd have said it was my end all IEM, but I've come to like a less discerning bass. The stage and depth were the best I've come across, but the treble was a tad smooth, and the bass just a bit big, so it didn't quite fit what I was looking for. The CKR9's were sweet sounding, with less bass than the FX850, but those things are even bigger frankenbolts than the FX850!! Not a good sleeper or travel pair, so it didn't fit my needs either. I'm sure you'd have a dissimilar experience though? Or not?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I have the A71 coming in next week. I'll try and share some impressions and comparisons with them and the CKR9, FX850, and Rain 2.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> I just had the FX850, and even though it's got a very deep and special ss, I thought the bass was just a bit too heavy handed. It's a basshead TOTL IEM. A couple years ago I'd have said it was my end all IEM, but I've come to like a less discerning bass. The stage and depth were the best I've come across, but the treble was a tad smooth, and the bass just a bit big, so it didn't quite fit what I was looking for. The CKR9's were sweet sounding, with less bass than the FX850, but those things are even bigger frankenbolts than the FX850!! Not a good sleeper or travel pair, so it didn't fit my needs either. I'm sure you'd have a dissimilar experience though? Or not?


 
  
 What you said above has confirmed that I probably will love the 850's (whenever the heck I get them). I've gone from loving bass, to loving more reference sounding iems, and finally right back to loving bass (I have given into the fact that I truly do love sigs with strong/excellent bass - it just makes the music more engaging for me). I'm not really into the size of frankenbolts as well (like my CKS1000's), but I'll put up with it for home use.
  
 I don't know how much bass the 850's have compared to the A71's, but based on your preferences, the A71's might have too much bass for you. We'll see. But after removing the memory wire off of the A71's, I am really digging their light weight and fit which, combined with the SQ and sig that I love, makes them my favorite portable iems at the moment.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

waynes world said:


> That's the way I'm feeling about the A71's. The CKR10's (and FX850's) would probably stretch my smile so wide it would hurt lol




The A71's will sound better IMHO


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> What you said above has confirmed that I probably will love the 850's (whenever the heck I get them). I've gone from loving bass, to loving more reference sounding iems, and finally right back to loving bass (I have given into the fact that I truly do love sigs with strong/excellent bass - it just makes the music more engaging for me). I'm not really into the size of frankenbolts as well (like my CKS1000's), but I'll put up with it for home use.
> 
> I don't know how much bass the 850's have compared to the A71's, but based on your preferences, the A71's might have too much bass for you. We'll see. But after removing the memory wire off of the A71's, I am really digging their light weight and fit which, combined with the SQ and sig that I love, makes them my favorite portable iems at the moment.




I like that you can remove the memory wire and wear them down


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> I like that you can remove the memory wire and wear them down


 
  
 Yup. My lame attempt at instructions here. And they can still be worn over ear as well (in fact, I find it easier to wear them over ears without the damned memory wire than with it). I tend to wear them over ears when laying down because they lay more flush in the ear.
  
 But the rest of the time I like wearing the A71's down. They have a nicely shaped plastic strain relief that curves around the bottom of my ear nicely and is easy to grab for quick removal & insertion.


----------



## altrunox

clee290 said:


> All this talk of the VSD3S makes me want to take it out for a spin this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 1GB is more than enough to use with MP3 on the street.
 Use a pretty simple setup with my VSD3S on the way to work, SoundDot GoGear on shuffle mode (2GB of storage)


----------



## waynes world

altrunox said:


> 1GB is more than enough to use with MP3 on the street.


 
  
 But (imo) only if:
  
 a) you like listening to the same songs over and over again; or
  
 b) you like changing the songs on your device all of the time.


----------



## altrunox

waynes world said:


> But (imo) only if:
> 
> a) you like listening to the same songs over and over again; or
> 
> *b) you like changing the songs on your device all of the time.*


 
  
 It`s more the b, I can have near 100 musics on my GoGear, and it`s battery last just 4/5 hours, so I need to charge it almost every day, and then everyday I grab a random paste from my collection an copy it to the GoGear while it`s charging on my PC USB


----------



## HouseOfDoom

C





waynes world said:


> But (imo) only if:
> 
> a) you like listening to the same songs over and over again; or
> 
> b) you like changing the songs on your device all of the time.




+1 LOL exactly. If you listen to 128 then yeah. I listen to 320-256 exclusively, with maybe 5% 192, and this means even 16GB gets gobbled up fast, and 1GB would mean just a handful of songs!


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> C
> +1 LOL exactly. *If you listen to 128 then yeah*. I listen to 320-256 exclusively, with maybe 5% 192, and this means even 16GB gets gobbled up fast, and 1GB would mean just a handful of songs!


 
  
 If humanity banned anything lower than 320kbps (or at least 128kbps!), it would be doing us a favor lol.
  
 Personally, I have a hard time telling the difference between 320kbps and lossless (but that would probably change if/when I get higher quality gear). But I can _clearly_ hear how crappy 128kbps stuff is, and if _I _can hear the difference, then a rock could hear the difference.
  
 So ban 128kbps I say!


----------



## clee290

waynes world said:


> Yup. My lame attempt at instructions here. And they can still be worn over ear as well (in fact, I find it easier to wear them over ears without the damned memory wire than with it). I tend to wear them over ears when laying down because they lay more flush in the ear.
> 
> But the rest of the time I like wearing the A71's down. They have a nicely shaped plastic strain relief that curves around the bottom of my ear nicely and is easy to grab for quick removal & insertion.


 
  
 Nice tip! I just did this to my stock Shure cable. Hated that damn memory wire  Stabbed my finger in the process though.
  


altrunox said:


> It`s more the b, I can have near 100 musics on my GoGear, and it`s battery last just 4/5 hours, so I need to charge it almost every day, and then everyday I grab a random paste from my collection an copy it to the GoGear while it`s charging on my PC USB


 
  
 Damn, 4-5 hours is pretty short. On paper, my Sony lasts 50 hours, but who knows how long it actually lasts now, especially since it's quite old. It also charges quite quick - on paper '1 minute of charge for 1 hour of playback'. 
  
 Gonna run some tests to see how long the battery is and how long it takes to charge fully.
  


houseofdoom said:


> C
> +1 LOL exactly. If you listen to 128 then yeah. I listen to 320-256 exclusively, with maybe 5% 192, and this means even 16GB gets gobbled up fast, and 1GB would mean just a handful of songs!


 
 Haha yea, I was actually able to fit 4 of my favorite albums (320kbps, of course) and still have 400MB or so available.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Don't try sidetracking me from my lust for the fx850's lol! Have you tried them yet? If not, get onto it buddy!


 
  
 Sorry, gotta sidetrack you now 
  
 My CKR10 vs CKR9 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-ckr10-in-ear-headphone-titanium-sonic-pro-dual-push-pull-drive-syst/reviews/12141


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> If humanity banned anything lower than 320kbps (or at least 128kbps!), it would be doing us a favor lol.
> 
> Personally, I have a hard time telling the difference between 320kbps and lossless (but that would probably change if/when I get higher quality gear). But I can _clearly_ hear how crappy 128kbps stuff is, and if _I_ can hear the difference, then a rock could hear the difference.
> 
> So ban 128kbps I say! :veryevil:




LOL ban it! Hahaha there really isn't any difference between FLAC and 320 MP3 with the exception of some increased transparency and black space in FLAC. It's more a space thing. A depth thing. It's that sort of info that's removed to shrink the file. Otherwise it's almost identical. Hard to tell the difference even on higher end gear.


----------



## 1clearhead

mrmoto050 said:


> I bought these on the recommendation, I think they sound terrible so far, but will give them some more time. Maybe the SQ isn't consistent. To my ears they have no bass, let alone sub-bass. IMHO. At least they were cheap.


 
  
 That's weird, mines came with in increase of sub-bass but tamed after 50 hours and the mids and highs shine through so much with micro-details. So, I desided to buy myself a second pair and they sound exactly indentical. I hope they workout for you. Sades has a pretty good reputation in gaming headphones both for the US and China. I hope they don't flop on QC issues with there release and attempt on IEM's.


----------



## EISENbricher

320kbps totally do justice to the SQ and I do not see any difference on my gear. idk how high end gear sound like, because I've never tried but I guess HoD is saying right thing.
  
 One thing for sure though... I find it impossible to go back once I experience next level quality stuff. lol good for me that none of my buddies own anything that can be called audiophile gear. Otherwise it'd have been difficult life for me (income doesn't permit yet). Has someone experienced something like this before?


----------



## waynes world

eisenbricher said:


> 320kbps totally do justice to the SQ and I do not see any difference on my gear. idk how high end gear sound like, because I've never tried but I guess HoD is saying right thing.
> 
> One thing for sure though... I find it impossible to go back once I experience next level quality stuff. lol good for me that none of my buddies own anything that can be called audiophile gear. Otherwise it'd have been difficult life for me (income doesn't permit yet). Has someone *anyone on head-fi not* experienced something like this before?


 
  
 Fixed that for ya!


----------



## Currawong

Just a reminder from the Posting Guidelines:
  
*☞ Remember, differences in opinions about headphones and IEMs and other audio gear are due to people listening to different music at different volumes, both which considerably alter the perceived sound! ☜*​


----------



## waynes world

currawong said:


> Just a reminder from the Posting Guidelines:
> 
> *☞ Remember, differences in opinions about headphones and IEMs and other audio gear are due to people listening to different music at different volumes, both which considerably alter the perceived sound! ☜*​


 
  
 Whoa lol...
  

  
 Currawong, what is this in reference too? We're only chatting about 128kbps files versus other higher qualtiy...


----------



## clee290

waynes world said:


> Whoa lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Currawong, what is this in reference too? We're only chatting about 128kbps files versus other higher qualtiy...


 

 Couple of pages back some people were arguing about IEMs and such.


----------



## waynes world

clee290 said:


> Couple of pages back some people were arguing about IEMs and such.


 
  
 Thanks, I missed that. It see that it was indeed getting stupid, but that it also seemed to have self-cauterized lol.


----------



## cjs001

waynes world said:


> If humanity banned anything lower than 320kbps (or at least 128kbps!), it would be doing us a favor lol.
> 
> Personally, I have a hard time telling the difference between 320kbps and lossless (but that would probably change if/when I get higher quality gear). But I can _clearly_ hear how crappy 128kbps stuff is, and if _I _can hear the difference, then a rock could hear the difference.
> 
> So ban 128kbps I say!


 
 There's a difference between setting a new benchmark in industry standards vs outright banning. Why ban it when it's still just another option out there for people who don't mind? I for one can't hear the diff between 192kbps and 320kbps or 320kbps MP3 and 48/16 FLAC. If a track is recorded properly, it should still sound alright at 128kbps.
  
_Will Kennedy_


> The smaller you want your files, the more they have to be compressed.  And the more file compression, the worse the sound quality.  Since the mastering engineer can’t possibly predict all of these variables, trying to optimize for this format is nearly impossible.  “MP3s and AACs are all born from CD quality audio,” says Robert, “So the better the file sounds that you have to make the compressed files from, the better they’ll sound.”  And that includes those created for sale by your favorite online digital music store.


 
  
 And if I have to part with my workstation for extended period, being able to carry with me tonnes of music files in 128kbps format is still a good alternative. I mean if Peter Quill can live with crappy cassette player his whole life in space I think I can manage 128kbps for when I have to.


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> I for one can't hear the diff between 192kbps and 320kbps. If a track is recorded properly, it should still sound alright.




+1.....and so,to save space I prefer 192.....


----------



## waynes world

shawn71 said:


> +1.....and so,to save space I prefer 192.....




Why not go for 128 then?


----------



## Shawn71

waynes world said:


> Why not go for 128 then?




Lol have enough space to rip 192s .......and 192=320,and better than 128....do have flacs tho.....not here debating.


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> In all fairness, there were folks who didn't like the s-018 after they took my recommendation. They said it sounded terrible. Thing is, guys like twister6 and bhazard did like them, and I trust their professional ear much more than those negative impressions. Validated my ears and choice. So who knows what the Sades really sound like?



 
+1 .....well appreciated.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

C





shawn71 said:


> +1.....and so,to save space I prefer 192.....




192 has perceived grain and artifacts, while 320 does not. There's a smoothness to 320 that is not found in 192. Now that doesn't mean I don't have 192. There are some rare recordings that I have that simply don't have rips in 320, 256, or anything higher than 192, and in those cases, I deal with the SQ. Just the nature of the digital beast. Better than not having anything at all.


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> C
> 192 has perceived grain and artifacts, while 320 does not. There's a smoothness to 320 that is not found in 192. Now that doesn't mean I don't have 192. There are some rare recordings that I have that simply don't have rips in 320, 256, or anything higher than 192, and in those cases, I deal with the SQ. Just the nature of the digital beast. Better than not having anything at all.


 
 Sometimes I wonder if I need better gears to perceive such flaws or I'm just less sensitive to these things, or my library just don't have too much crap recording. So far 128, 192, 320, 44.1khz/16 bit FLAC sounds more or less identical to me. Even just pausing and concentrating on specific parts of a track. (just did a few tracks with 128 to 320kbps comparison - Album used are Steely Dan, Jackson 5, Eurythmics, Portal 2 OST and Massive Attack) Can't be bothered to try even lower. Maybe a little bit of difference since abx test tend to show 60:40 skew at worst, but really unless I concentrate a lot on the music, like seriously hard, then I get probably 70:30 right:wrong. I mean I can hear a bigger difference with different headphones on the same track, but when it comes down to changing between audio format and birates, there's very little I can tell apart.
  
 So speaking honestly to myself I don't think can I hear a difference. (*note: doesn't mean I don't think anyone else can. *I acknowledge there's most likely a difference in SQ, just not really perceptible to me.) Not when I have to strain my hearing to even notice tiny differences, so to me it really doesn't make much difference since 95% of the time I'm listening casually. I guess should try to audition some proper high end DAC/+amp and headgear one of these days to see if they're worth spending money on.


----------



## EISENbricher

cjs001 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I need better gears to perceive such flaws or I'm just less sensitive to these things, or my library just don't have too much crap recording. So far 128, 192, 320, 44.1khz/16 bit FLAC sounds more or less identical to me. Even just pausing and concentrating on specific parts of a track. (just did a few tracks with 128 to 320kbps comparison - Album used are Steely Dan, Jackson 5, Eurythmics, Portal 2 OST and Massive Attack) Can't be bothered to try even lower. Maybe a little bit of difference since abx test tend to show 60:40 skew at worst, but really unless I concentrate a lot on the music, like seriously hard, then I get probably 70:30 right:wrong. I mean I can hear a bigger difference with different headphones on the same track, but when it comes down to changing between audio format and birates, there's very little I can tell apart.
> 
> So speaking honestly to myself I don't think can I hear a difference. (*note: doesn't mean I don't think anyone else can. *I acknowledge there's most likely a difference in SQ, just not really perceptible to me.) Not when I have to strain my hearing to even notice tiny differences, so to me it really doesn't make much difference since 95% of the time I'm listening casually. I guess should try to audition some proper high end DAC/+amp and headgear one of these days to see if they're worth spending money on.


 
 I used to think the same... but after I started using Tenore the 128 vs 320 difference became quite noticeable to me. I haven't had used anything before that is considered as 'Audiophile' stuff. I'm still getting into this, for now I've updated my earphones. Next is amp and then maybe my source (just a smartphone now). I think after I complete the whole setup the SQ will get even more revealing.
  
 I've seen this term ('revealing') used by many pro head-fi'ers quite a lot. I think your setup isn't that much revealing.


----------



## cjs001

eisenbricher said:


> I've seen this term ('revealing') used by many pro head-fi'ers quite a lot. I think your setup isn't that much revealing.


 
 Damnit... I knew I should've gone for the more risque setup...


----------



## altrunox

clee290 said:


> Damn, 4-5 hours is pretty short. On paper, my Sony lasts 50 hours, but who knows how long it actually lasts now, especially since it's quite old. It also charges quite quick - on paper '1 minute of charge for 1 hour of playback'.


 
  
 Yeah, the battery is really horrible, althought I got it for around US$10 so no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Can't get differences between flac and 320, but keep in mind that my setup is pretty simple, maybe with an HD800 it would get easier.


----------



## aaDee

Are these products even real at his price??  Yamaha EPH-100 at $32.40
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-new-genuine-in-retail-box-EPH-100-Earphones-EPH100-for-Yamaha-Professional-In-Ear-Silver/2055547452.html


----------



## mrmoto050

1clearhead said:


> That's weird, mines came with in increase of sub-bass but tamed after 50 hours and the mids and highs shine through so much with micro-details. So, I desided to buy myself a second pair and they sound exactly indentical. I hope they workout for you. Sades has a pretty good reputation in gaming headphones both for the US and China. I hope they don't flop on QC issues with there release and attempt on IEM's.


 
 I listened to them for most of the day yesterday changing different tips and source , the bass did show up,but not as much bass as some other IEM's I have, but ok. I still think they have more mids and highs. Nice soundstage though. I will keep listening to them this week and see if they change. btw-I don't "burn in" my phones, I just let them mature naturally with different choices of music and sources.
 p.s. I did not agree with some of the comments about your reviews, everyone has a different perspective on sound due to many factors (hearing, ear shape, source material).


----------



## EISENbricher

aadee said:


> Are these products even real at his price??  Yamaha EPH-100 at $32.40
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-new-genuine-in-retail-box-EPH-100-Earphones-EPH100-for-Yamaha-Professional-In-Ear-Silver/2055547452.html


Surely fake. Just take a look at the way they craft sentences. They NEVER write 'Genuine Yamaha EPH-100'. They always write 'Genuine EPH-100'. Look across all other sellers selling eph100 for similar price. You'll notice the same thing.


----------



## peter123

eisenbricher said:


> most probably fake. Just take a look at the way they write. They NEVER write 'Genuine Yamaha EPH-100'. They always write 'Genuine EPH-100'. Look across all other sellers selling eph100 for similar price. You'll notice the same thing.




+1, add the fact that fake eph100 are confirmed and you'd better pass.


----------



## Ira Delphic

houseofdoom said:


> LOL ban it! Hahaha there really isn't any difference between FLAC and 320 MP3 with the exception of some increased transparency and black space in FLAC. It's more a space thing. A depth thing. It's that sort of info that's removed to shrink the file. Otherwise it's almost identical. Hard to tell the difference even on higher end gear.


 
  
 No love for v0? Ripping with LAME to FLAC, then transcoding to v0 has always yielded excellent results. I doubt I could tell the difference between FLAC and v0, Or 320k and v0. And if there is a minuscule difference, what does it really matter?


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> Surely fake. Just take a look at the way they craft sentences. They NEVER write 'Genuine Yamaha EPH-100'. They always write 'Genuine EPH-100'. Look across all other sellers selling eph100 for similar price. You'll notice the same thing.



This looks promising......but needs experts advice tho......

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Brand-new-genuine-in-retail-box-EPH-100-Earphones-EPH100-for-Yamaha-Professional-In/32248972898.html


----------



## Ira Delphic

shawn71 said:


> This looks promising......but needs experts advice tho......
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Brand-new-genuine-in-retail-box-EPH-100-Earphones-EPH100-for-Yamaha-Professional-In/32248972898.html


 
  
 There's _*zero feedback*_ for that store. Good luck with that, LOL!
  
 BTW I wouldn't have posted the link...


----------



## 1clearhead

ira delphic said:


> There's _*zero feedback*_ for that store. Good luck with that, LOL!
> 
> BTW I wouldn't have posted the link...


 
  
 Scary.....they should at least wait on some feedback. It would be more promising.


----------



## DynamikeB

Hello,
 I bought the vjjb k1 on Aliexpress a few weeks back.  I burned them for about 8-10 hours and I still don't know that to think yet.  Too much iems to listen to.  The bass rumbles, the highs are there, and mids not bad.  But shuffling through my ipod database, I was not impressed at all on some genres.  I would say fatiguing...
  
 Still, maybe they need more burn in and attention.
  
 Housing feels very solid, but cable is a bit less (interesting, but inferior to Soundmagic E30 for example).


----------



## Shawn71

ira delphic said:


> There's _*zero feedback*_ for that store. Good luck with that, LOL!
> 
> BTW I wouldn't have posted the link...




I quoted, The experts advice needed on legitness of the item......Not on sellers FB. So thought of posting the link,but not to hype or nor to recommend any to buy......


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> Scary.....they should at least wait on some feedback. It would be more promising.




Yeah (I)very scary......but none is buying it at a snap....at first sight tho promising......


----------



## EISENbricher

shawn71 said:


> This looks promising......but needs experts advice tho......
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Brand-new-genuine-in-retail-box-EPH-100-Earphones-EPH100-for-Yamaha-Professional-In/32248972898.html


 
 Get Tenores for the similar price, man  Forget EPH-100. 
 Sorry but as much as Wayne is in love with his a71s I'm in love with sweet Tenores


----------



## waynes world

eisenbricher said:


> Get Tenores for the similar price, man  Forget EPH-100.
> Sorry but as much as Wayne is in love with his a71s I'm in love with sweet Tenores


 
  
 I might be in love with my tenores if they worked for me long enough to appreciate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ira delphic said:


> No love for v0? Ripping with LAME to FLAC, then transcoding to v0 has always yielded excellent results. I doubt I could tell the difference between FLAC and v0, Or 320k and v0. And if there is a minuscule difference, what does it really matter?


 
  
 v0 is probably indistinguishable for me from 320k (with my current ears and gears). I just like 320k (even though the files are larger) because then I know what's up - no confusion. If storage wasn't an issue, I'd have everything lossless "just because". But storage (and related costs) is an issue at this time.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> I might be in love with my tenores if they worked for me long enough to appreciate them


 
  
 Beside a really flimsy build, that strain relief angled at the back of the shell is a joke, I always had to fiddle with a fitment to get a consistent sound.  That was driving me nuts lol!!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

My Tenores have always worked, and never gave me issues (my first pair was a different story). My issue with the Tenore is the rolled off highs. I know by having them roll off at that speed, it makes for smoother and non sibilant vocals, but I know im missing out of finer details in the drums and percussion because of it, though vocals are sublime on the Tenore.


----------



## bhazard

I ripped with LAME for many years and versions.
  
 For the past few years, V0 and 320 are as transparent as you can get. FLAC for a CD is useless to me.
  
 FLAC for 24bit /96Khz+ is where it's at.


----------



## aaDee

hmmmm.... should wait more and buy one better headphone..but I always wonder how do they make dupes so similar...that's a skillful job


----------



## Baycode

My ears/brain can differantiate between AIFF and FLAC :/ of course have to add below 320 is totally unacceptable for me...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

320 or FLAC is where it's at!! And I have Rush - Moving Pictures in 24/96, and I schiit its so darned great sounding! Eargasmic. I think I have one other album in 24/96, but not many.


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> 320 or FLAC is where it's at!! And I have Rush - Moving Pictures in 24/96, and I schiit its so darned great sounding! Eargasmic. I think I have one other album in 24/96, but not many.


 
 Oh crap! At least I want YYZ in that kind of HQ 
 *poofs to search*


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> Oh crap! At least I want YYZ in that kind of HQ
> *poofs to search*




Oh YYZ is so mind blowing! It might be the best song that provides proof of the quality step up! It has that out of head, surround quality with my Doppios and X1. Just mind blowing.


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> Oh YYZ is so mind blowing! It might be the best song that provides proof of the quality step up! It has that out of head, surround quality with my Doppios and X1. Just mind blowing.


 
 You should try Muse "the 2nd Law" 24/96 it will blow you away.


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> Oh YYZ is so mind blowing! It might be the best song that provides proof of the quality step up! It has that out of head, surround quality with my Doppios and X1. Just mind blowing.


Ahh don't make me jealous 
Okay got the 320 at least..


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> I might be in love with my tenores if they worked for me long enough to appreciate them




If you're that frustrated with them man but like the sound, just do the cotton-in-the-barrel TTS fix/mod that James came up with and Luisdent or someone else implemented with success as well.


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> If you're that frustrated with them man but like the sound, just do the cotton-in-the-barrel TTS fix/mod that James came up with and Luisdent or someone else implemented with success as well.


 
  
 I did that already, and the TTS still occurred. They have been with a buddy for a while now, but some day I will get them back and try them again.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> I did that already, and the TTS still occurred. They have been with a buddy for a while now, but some day I will get them back and try them again.




Ah, gotcha. Couldn't remember who all tried the mod. Too bad it didn't work for you. With that fix working for most, one would assume it was due to moisture problems or blockage/sudden build-up of the filter. But if the cotton method didn't work(whether it didn't address the issue or whether it needed to be implemented more), one cannot rule out the possibility of it just being a wacky driver issue!

Oh the mystery of the Tenores...  Yet they sound so good, and I haven't had a problem with mine.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Mine sound good too and no problems, except the way too smooth and rolled off highs.


----------



## mochill

Take off the filters


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Take off the filters


 
  
 That and 300 hours of burn in and Aliens is the solution to everything ain't it mochill! 
  
 Edit: having said that, when I get my tenores back, I probably will try them with the filter removed - got nothing to lose!


----------



## encoreAC

I love my Tenores, I never noticed the rolled of highs until I compared them to the Havi. I thought that the Havi was just bright and too sharp, but actually it is the Tenore, which has tame highs? 
  
 Ok, maybe that is exactly why I like them so much.


----------



## 1clearhead

shawn71 said:


> Yeah (I)very scary......but none is buying it at a snap....at first sight tho promising......


 
  
 What's so funny is that the Yamaha EPH-100 is selling for around the same price as Aliexpress here in China's taobao website.
 ......Was almost going to purchase them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'll hold back, only time will tell if they really went down in price.


----------



## bhazard

The LPS/LPT (same headphone) is my favorite EDM headphone now. It's just tuned perfectly for Knife Party type music. Not bad for $26.
  
 It's just not all that good for anything else though. Decent, but detail retrieval isn't its strong suit.


----------



## bhazard

Nice call on YYZ HDTracks. Excellent.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Nice call on YYZ HDTracks. Excellent.


 
  
 Yes, that song (and all of Moving Pictures) is simply epic.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Nice call on YYZ HDTracks. Excellent.




+1 you're welcome


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

houseofdoom said:


> 320 or FLAC is where it's at!! And I have Rush - Moving Pictures in 24/96, and I schiit its so darned great sounding! Eargasmic. I think I have one other album in 24/96, but not many.


 
 I have the Rush - Moving Pictures 5.1 Surround edition. It's mind altering! Just ear sex.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

waynes world said:


> Yes, that song (and all of Moving Pictures) is simply epic.


 
 +1000


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> What's so funny is that the Yamaha EPH-100 is selling for around the same price as Aliexpress here in China's taobao website.
> ......Was almost going to purchase them. :confused_face:
> 
> I'll hold back, only time will tell if they really went down in price.




Whats their say on taobao?any buyers posted good/bad abt the sq and bq?...its an wonderful IEM for that price ($33) if its an legit,imo......yeah no one can risk buying w/o knowing its originality......


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Soundsoul S-018 is the real deal. very refined sound for $40, let alone the measly 8 bucks I paid.
  
 Bass could extend a bit more, but what is there is tight and balanced. There is good resolution throughout the entire spectrum. Mids are very well done. They come with a nice pouch and sennheiser like dual flange tips. The medium size tips work perfect for my ears. I'm very impressed with these little guys.
  
 The cable is a major PITA. No where near as bad as the MH1, but still it's not a fun cable. Way too much spring to it. I think it might be the first time I ever had a hell of a time trying to wind it up to put it away.
  
 For eight bucks these are awesome though. Definitely deserving of a little bit of hype. If you like natural and balanced sound you can't go wrong with these for 8 dollars.


----------



## 1clearhead

mrmoto050 said:


> I listened to them for most of the day yesterday changing different tips and source , the bass did show up,but not as much bass as some other IEM's I have, but ok. I still think they have more mids and highs. Nice soundstage though. I will keep listening to them this week and see if they change. btw-I don't "burn in" my phones, I just let them mature naturally with different choices of music and sources.
> p.s. I did not agree with some of the comments about your reviews, everyone has a different perspective on sound due to many factors (hearing, ear shape, source material).


 
  
 Haha, I love your terminology...."mature naturally." I rather use those words anytime of day then their technical term (burn), which in a sense gets tiring after a while. 
  
 .....So far, deep, smooth sub-bass is what I'm getting from mine, might not be for bass-heads though, but it is well balanced with a slight V shape with great mids and highs and the soundstage is very nice as you stated. According to this company they're made for video gaming purposes just like their larger headsets. I don't know if that will hold true for everybody, though.


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> Get Tenores for the similar price, man  Forget EPH-100.
> Sorry but as much as Wayne is in love with his a71s I'm in love with sweet Tenores




Not a problem,everybody love their gears as long as they sound good to us,no matter if its a $5 or $500 in this hobby.....


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

hisoundfi said:


> The Soundsoul S-018 is the real deal. very refined sound for $40, let alone the measly 8 bucks I paid.
> 
> Bass could extend a bit more, but what is there is tight and balanced. There is good resolution throughout the entire spectrum. Mids are very well done. They come with a nice pouch and sennheiser like dual flange tips. The medium size tips work perfect for my ears. I'm very impressed with these little guys.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree completely


----------



## cjs001

There's always 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*THE ABYSS!*


----------



## Wokei

cjs001...best post today..short and sweet...cheers


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> The Soundsoul S-018 is the real deal. very refined sound for $40, let alone the measly 8 bucks I paid.
> 
> Bass could extend a bit more, but what is there is tight and balanced. There is good resolution throughout the entire spectrum. Mids are very well done. They come with a nice pouch and sennheiser like dual flange tips. The medium size tips work perfect for my ears. I'm very impressed with these little guys.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm definitely going to get a second wooden IEM next month, but I'm hoping these don't sound too similar to the Astrotec AM800 I have, which sounds very similar according to those that own the S-018. I'm hoping their signatures are different enough for me to enjoy both in different ways.


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> I love my Tenores, I never noticed the rolled of highs until I compared them to the Havi. I thought that the Havi was just bright and too sharp, but actually it is the Tenore, which has tame highs?
> 
> Ok, maybe that is exactly why I like them so much.


 
 Same here... though I've never tried Havi yet, the ultra smooth highs of Tenores are the main reason of me loving Tenores. My playlist is mostly comprised of Metal and EDM. For metal Tenore is really good as it smooths down harshness evident in most metal tracks. Overdriven guitars sound smooth and crunchy along with excellent bass layering and good thump of drums. Vocals is Tenore's homeground. With relatively good soundstage, a Tenore is a perfect representation of a metal band's sound, imo. 
  
 For EDM though I don't think they do total justice... That's why I'm still in search for a good EDM suitable iem. I think T1E would be a good candidate for that... let's see.


----------



## 1clearhead

shawn71 said:


> Whats their say on taobao?any buyers posted good/bad abt the sq and bq?...its an wonderful IEM for that price ($33) if its an legit,imo......yeah no one can risk buying w/o knowing its originality......


 
  
 I'll check back with you.....
  
 Gotta' translate some Chinese.


----------



## EISENbricher

Why so much wooden IEM buzz these days? Do these have some kind of advantage/peculiarity over metal or plastic cased iems? Won't mind trying the cheapest woodie (s018) if affirmative


----------



## 1clearhead

@Shawn71,
  
 I was able to get some meaningful, or somewhat basic translation on some positive notes for the Yamaha EPH-100 going for 158 RMB and 184 RMB at the taobao website. Note: In "RMB" it looks close to the $30.00 dollar range at aliexpress.
  
 Hopefully, this looks like praises.....???
  
Site offering for 158 RMB:
 1. Good boss, very forthright oh, gave a headset box, baby is a good thing, oh, great sound effects, the resolution of the human voice is very clear, good baby oh! ! ! ! Oh praise.
  
 2. Let me talk about my headset control, audiophile, music fanatic, home audio equipment every corner there are no less than 10 pairs of active headphones. Home with the guitar manufacturer, also has bedside stereo manufacturers have good sound quality, and that makes me take this baby. . . Photographed the next day received a headset, of course, very excited, open and plastic, work really good, that some parts are. After putting on headphones, made me a little disappointed, clear treble is not harsh, alto clean without rendering, but is believed to be the driving unit is small, so basically lacking bass, just for listening to classical music, pop music, followed by , dance-loving friends is not very appropriate. Going back to the seller service is good, they still give praise.
  
Site offering for 184 RMB:
  
 1. ★★★★★ Well, yes, want to earn pocket money to see pictures ★★★★★
  
 2. Good seller, praise. At least I think it is genuine ear.
  
 Well? There you have it! Your guess is as good as mine.....maybe mostly positive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 PS. Not making any claims, just relating some information......


----------



## EISENbricher

ap616 said:


> To whom it may concern:
> I have just been A'B'ing the Tenore(my pair, ymmv) & T1-E more *unamped* for a while now and here are my brief findings. Take all this with a grain of salt as these are my personal opinions/impressions, and I am not the most experienced. Still hopefully informative and a good something to read!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was A-Bing between my Tenores and T1Es today as I was asked by someone to post comparison between these two. I was about to write my comparison but came across this post and lol I don't find anything missing, anything to add, or any suggestion. This seems perfect.
  
 Props to you for very accurate comparison


----------



## mdiogofs

ira delphic said:


> No love for v0? Ripping with LAME to FLAC, then transcoding to v0 has always yielded excellent results. I doubt I could tell the difference between FLAC and v0, Or 320k and v0. And if there is a minuscule difference, what does it really matter?


 
  
 I don't have a dedicated DAP like X5 but i no longer use MP3 of any kind. Even 320 kbps MP3 is significantly worse than Spotify premium extreme quality, with its Ogg Vorbis format. To my ears the sound on it it's quite better - more melodic and richer. But sometime ago i could tell the difference between MP3 256 and 320...If i put a random song, i could tell it's bit rate by ear (128 being the easier, 192, 256, 320...) LOL But Spotify sounds good enough and has that great commodity service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  By now of course...
  
 Well, this gives an hint for what its matter: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q6iXyE6fSE
  
 I know this is marketing but could be quite true...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wow!
  
 I just listened to the most radical acoustic guitar track I have ever heard in my life!
  
 Please do yourself a favor. Check out a song called "The Soundmaker" by Rodrigo Y Gabriela (320kbps or higher)
  
 Gave me chills! I'm definitely adding it to the "Headphone Test Tracks" play list. It's going to be a fantastic track for testing imaging and seperation.
  
 Hope you enjoy!


----------



## EISENbricher

This stuff looks so lovely!!! Dunno how it'll sound but it looks so cool 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/D2-pro-carbon-fiber-cavity-6mm-ring-diy-ear-earphones-fever/2012495870.html


----------



## cjs001

eisenbricher said:


> This stuff looks so lovely!!! Dunno how it'll sound but it looks so cool
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/D2-pro-carbon-fiber-cavity-6mm-ring-diy-ear-earphones-fever/2012495870.html


 
 I doubt the housings are actual carbon fibres.


----------



## Hisoundfi

That looks like a remake of the hk1.

The hk1 is an awesome iem


----------



## The Dan of Steel

hisoundfi said:


> Wow!
> 
> I just listened to the most radical acoustic guitar track I have ever heard in my life!
> 
> ...


 
 If you ever get a chance to see them live, do yourself that favor. Amazing! They are not Paco De Lucia or Al DiMeola but they put on a fantastic show.


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> Wow!
> 
> I just listened to the most radical acoustic guitar track I have ever heard in my life!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome!!! lol btw the best sounding acoustic track from my collection which I use to test attack and timbre also come from Rodrigo Y Gabriela. It's called 'Buster Voodoo' from album 11:11. I have it in 320 and it's a beast of recording prowess. Gabriela's rhythm guitar coming from left side is a killer 
 I give a listen to your recommended track, meanwhile also give a try to my recommendation and have pleasure if your gear's timbre is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


cjs001 said:


> I doubt the housings are actual carbon fibres.


 
 Given the price it can or cannot be ~ 
  


hisoundfi said:


> That looks like a remake of the hk1.
> 
> The hk1 is an awesome iem


 
 I didn't know about Sidy hk1. This DIY is then a ripoff of some good iem.
 Well I'm more than pleased to see an identical looking IEM from a trusted brand.
  
 btw somehow they look like lovechild of Tenores and TTPODs for some reason lol


----------



## cjs001

eisenbricher said:


> Given the price it can or cannot be ~


 
 From the photo (exposed housing without the pattern inside and crude wiring method - a knot? really?), price, size, shape and source? Most likely fake. Hell even Western Markets are plagued with ridiculous amount of fake carbon fiber products. Might have like the IEM more if they didn't claim to be carbon fiber, but the assembly technique tells me it'll fall apart once the glue wears off.


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> Wow!
> 
> I just listened to the most radical acoustic guitar track I have ever heard in my life!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the heads-up!
  
 My wife and I really enjoyed their performances! Anyone here can also check them out on youtube or youku. Gabriela's hand-thump movements on the guitar are just incredible.


----------



## mrmoto050

eisenbricher said:


> This stuff looks so lovely!!! Dunno how it'll sound but it looks so cool
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/D2-pro-carbon-fiber-cavity-6mm-ring-diy-ear-earphones-fever/2012495870.html


 
 They look like ZeroAudio rip-offs to me.. just saying.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mrmoto050 said:


> They look like ZeroAudio rip-offs to me.. just saying.




They look very much like Tenore. If they sound like Tenore, without he TTS, then they are a bargain lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://penonaudio.com/discontinued/SIDY-HK1
  
 Look familiar?


----------



## tomscy2000

Behold the TTPOD T2, the unholy person love child of the VSD3 and some balanced armatures...


----------



## mdiogofs

The rise of a new hybrid...Looks very


----------



## goa604

Those are the most beautiful headphones i have ever seen!


----------



## mrmoto050

hisoundfi said:


> http://penonaudio.com/discontinued/SIDY-HK1
> 
> Look familiar?


 
 Dead ringer if you ask me


----------



## Bananiq

Guys what is the highest SQ from these models?
  
 Superlux HD-660
 Superlux HD-681 EVO
 Superlux HD-669
 Superlux HD-330


----------



## EISENbricher

tomscy2000 said:


> Behold the TTPOD T2, the unholy person love child of the VSD3 and some balanced armatures...


my....oh my. I am officially a fan!!


----------



## 1clearhead

T2 sweet


----------



## mrmoto050

eisenbricher said:


> my....oh my. I am officially a fan!!


 
 Nice, however they are a cabon copy of the VSD3 series with the silver cabes.


----------



## clee290

mrmoto050 said:


> Nice, however they are a cabon copy of the VSD3 series with the silver cabes.


 
 The VSD3/S don't have braided cables


----------



## Ira Delphic

Great. I will likely get the T2 and I don't need any more IEM's. I'm up to my @ss in IEM's


----------



## mrmoto050

clee290 said:


> The VSD3/S don't have braided cables


 
 True,but they still look like copies I'm sure the sound will be different though.


----------



## EISENbricher

mrmoto050 said:


> Nice, however they are a cabon copy of the VSD3 series with the silver cabes.


 
 TTPOD cables are miles better than VSD3S cables. BTW most of the hype is because hybrid triple driver design. It holds hopes to be another giant killers. And with this configuration the 'Giants' here would be much higher tier giants.
  
 IMHO, VSD3S never looked this beautiful, ever, even in the commercials.


----------



## altrunox

WOW, they're gorgeus, I guess I'm one of the few that didn't liked the T1-E (I have even sold them) but I guess it's more because of fitting issues.
 I'll probably get the T2!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

clee290 said:


> The VSD3/S don't have braided cables




The VSD3S is also not a hybrid. This is a dual BA with 10mm dynamic driver hybrid. Now my big question is HOW MUCH and how bright will the top end be? The cheapest dual hybrid is the T-PEOS followed by the DUNU, and both has boomy type bass and bright highs.


----------



## clee290

eisenbricher said:


> TTPOD cables are miles better than VSD3S cables. BTW most of the hype is because hybrid triple driver design. It holds hopes to be another giant killers. And with this configuration the 'Giants' here would be much higher tier giants.
> 
> IMHO, VSD3S never looked this beautiful, ever, even in the commercials.


 
 You've seen VSD3/S commercials?
  
 I don't know, I think if Vsonic put the VSD3/S in nice white packaging and took photos in excellent lighting, they could look just as beautiful. It's most likely the same housing anyways.


----------



## mrmoto050

Here is a rough translation for the TPPOD 2 s
  
 And dynamic unit of 10mm diameter, earphones, which was equipped with a 2 group of BA driver (ED-29689, TA7801).Housing in the design, such as crystal, characterized by seen through the inside of the substrate.30Ω 105dB。 Impedance is 30Ω, sensitivity 105dB.​ 8Hz～26kHz。 Playback frequency band 8Hz ~ 26kHz.​ 1.25m。 The length of the cable is 1.25m.​ Input plug of Straight stereo mini.Before released in the home country, Release Date and Price in the country undecided. Housing color is different in the left and right, I will line up red / gray, green / gray, blue / gray, all four types of purple / gray.


----------



## EISENbricher

clee290 said:


> You've seen VSD3/S commercials?
> 
> I don't know, I think if Vsonic put the VSD3/S in nice white packaging and took photos in excellent lighting, they could look just as beautiful. It's most likely the same housing anyways.


 
 I've seen some. Dunno if those are created by VSonic or else. Certainly are commercials though...
 http://img03.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i3/TB1tsALFXXXXXXNcpXXXXXXXXXX_!!0-item_pic.jpg
 http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/191209156147_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/6f/6ff31575_68cf2617gw1eat4pht6z4j21kw0vzk8g.jpeg
 http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/n-63unu/2puz4xsh/product_images/theme_images/vsd3__29781.jpg?t=1417622485


----------



## Wokei

ira delphic said:


> Great. I will likely get the T2 and I don't need any more IEM's. I'm up to my @ss in IEM's :tongue_smile:




Me need to get me another a##


----------



## altrunox

clee290 said:


> You've seen VSD3/S commercials?
> 
> I don't know, I think if Vsonic put the VSD3/S in nice white packaging and took photos in excellent lighting, they could look just as beautiful. It's most likely the same housing anyways.


 
  
 Nah, they don't even have time to make their own IEMs.


----------



## EISENbricher

altrunox said:


> Nah, they don't even have time to make their own IEMs.


 
 lmao can't stop laughing xD


----------



## cjs001

tomscy2000 said:


> Behold the TTPOD T2, the unholy person love child of the VSD3 and some balanced armatures...


 
 It's a hybrid too with a 10mm diaphragm. Looks like it's going to be bass heavy from the sound sig they provided. Just hope they manage to pull off the Crossover well. Hope the cable is durable as it's not detachable. I'm curious though. Not once shot in the ad that shows the IEM with it's actual nozzle/stem


----------



## clee290

eisenbricher said:


> I've seen some. Dunno if those are created by VSonic or else. Certainly are commercials though...
> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i3/TB1tsALFXXXXXXNcpXXXXXXXXXX_!!0-item_pic.jpg
> http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/191209156147_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg
> http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/6f/6ff31575_68cf2617gw1eat4pht6z4j21kw0vzk8g.jpeg
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/n-63unu/2puz4xsh/product_images/theme_images/vsd3__29781.jpg?t=1417622485


 
 Ah, by definition, commercials are television or radio ads. I thought you saw a VSD3/S commercial on TV


----------



## Shawn71

mrmoto050 said:


> True,but they still look like copies I'm sure the sound will be different though.




It has BA ong with 10mm dd,so yes it cld be,but let wait and see.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

I think I just semi chubbed looking at those t2 lmao

Sign me up


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I think I just semi chubbed looking at those t2 lmao
> 
> Sign me up




Wokei tooooo...


----------



## Shawn71

cjs001 said:


> It's a hybrid too with a 10mm diaphragm. Looks like it's going to be bass heavy from the sound sig they provided. Just hope they manage to pull off the Crossover well. Hope the cable is durable as it's not detachable. I'm curious though. Not once shot in the ad that shows the IEM with it's actual nozzle/stem




Abt nozzle: since its a copy cat of 3/3S,over the ear shells,Im guessing 3-4mm std dia....


----------



## EISENbricher

Here starts the T2 choo choo train xD
 I'm already on it.


----------



## knives

mrmoto050 said:


> Here is a rough translation for the TPPOD 2 s
> 
> And dynamic unit of 10mm diameter, earphones, which was equipped with a 2 group of BA driver (ED-29689, TA7801).Housing in the design, such as crystal, characterized by seen through the inside of the substrate.30Ω 105dB。 Impedance is 30Ω, sensitivity 105dB.​ 8Hz～26kHz。 Playback frequency band 8Hz ~ 26kHz.​ 1.25m。 The length of the cable is 1.25m.​ Input plug of Straight stereo mini.Before released in the home country, Release Date and Price in the country undecided. Housing color is different in the left and right, I will line up red / gray, green / gray, blue / gray, all four types of purple / gray.


 
 a triple hybrid? hope it will cost less than $130.
  

 Why not red/blue?
  
 And in the red/black, red is the left one?


----------



## altrunox

We need the release date


----------



## encoreAC

T1-E or Fidue A71?


----------



## Ap616

tomscy2000 said:


> Behold the TTPOD T2, the unholy person love child of the VSD3 and some balanced armatures...




Woot, I'm onboard thanks for the share! I want a green one! I'll repost yours at the TTPOD thread!


----------



## encoreAC

I prefer wearing my phones straight-down instead of over-ear....


----------



## mdiogofs

I think i'll be seeing this photos a lot cause people like to quote them


----------



## Ap616

mrmoto050 said:


> Here is a rough translation for the TPPOD 2 s
> 
> And dynamic unit of 10mm diameter, earphones, which was equipped with a 2 group of BA driver (ED-29689, TA7801).Housing in the design, such as crystal, characterized by seen through the inside of the substrate.30Ω 105dB。 Impedance is 30Ω, sensitivity 105dB.​ 8Hz～26kHz。 Playback frequency band 8Hz ~ 26kHz.​ 1.25m。 The length of the cable is 1.25m.​ Input plug of Straight stereo mini.Before released in the home country, Release Date and Price in the country undecided. Housing color is different in the left and right, I will line up red / gray, green / gray, blue / gray, all four types of purple / gray.




So all will have at least one gray sided earphone, so you can see the internals, sweet! Count me in for green and gray!!!


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> I prefer wearing my phones straight-down instead of over-ear....




Hmm, that's tough as I don't know if we have the same ears. If we do, TTPOD all the way. 
The Fidues fit Wayne's ears well cable down once he snipped the memory wore off though. 
But the TTPODs fit my ears extremely well and others like altrunox not so much. 

They are kinda similar sounding with T1-E a little tighter in the bass & slightly more quality imo and more upper mids for female vocal presence. The A71 have more a hair more weight in the bass, but more so the mids/lower mids and male vocals. The treble is similar. It is more full sounding cause of this.


----------



## nihontoman

Damn that looks good !


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> Hmm, that's tough as I don't know if we have the same ears. If we do, TTPOD all the way.
> The Fidues fit Wayne's ears well cable down once he snipped the memory wore off though.
> But the TTPODs fit my ears extremely well and others like altrunox not so much.
> 
> They are kinda similar sounding with T1-E a little tighter in the bass & slightly more quality imo and more upper mids for female vocal presence. The A71 have more a hair more weight in the bass, but more so the mids/lower mids and male vocals. The treble is similar. It is more full sounding cause of this.


 
  
 Wait, the bass of the T1-E is tighter? That is a surprise.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The day those come in, I'm going to watch t2 with my new t2

Why did you guys expose me to such awesomeness? You've opened Pandora's box man, and it's a beautiful box!


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Wait, the bass of the T1-E is tighter? That is a surprise.




Yeah, I didn't have a lot of time with my A71 as they developed channel imbalance within an hour due to driver flex or something else wrong internally maybe. But the bass was very similar with the A71 in quality/quantity, with the A71 having a *hair* more quantity. And the T1-E sounding slightly more tight&quality with it's mid-bass punch & sub-bass.

The TTPOD T1-E still stands as the best display of bass I have ever heard on any iem for me. And the A71 may have been a somewhat close second. 
Dependng on insertion depth and what level of bass you got, the Tenore bass is slightly more controlled and less impactful than the other two, but it sounds a bit looser and sloppier in comparison. The Tenore's bass quality is good, but not great in comparison to these two. Hope it helps!


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> The day those come in, I'm going to watch t2 with my new t2
> 
> Why did you guys expose me to such awesomeness? You've opened Pandora's box man, and it's a beautiful box!




We fellow T1-E lovers will jump on this really quickly  What color combo you thinkin' Hisoundfi?


----------



## Hisoundfi

tomscy2000 said:


> Behold the TTPOD T2, the unholy person love child of the VSD3 and some balanced armatures...


I purposely quoted it so we can look at it again. 

Damn, I can't even decide what color yet because they're all so beautiful!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Team black and blue! Or maybe green... But then again red and black would be nice... 

Ahhhhhhhh crap...


----------



## clee290

I hope those aren't the only color combinations.


----------



## Ap616

Lolol. If my T1-E weren't already Blue, maybe I'd be inclined to go Blue & Gray, but green is my favorite color so gotta go Green & Gray to represent! I'm not a red or purple fan. Though purple wins that battle for me. Color Debate!!! Haha, jk...


----------



## Zenbun

Does the new TTPOD have a price or release date?
  
 Strange they don't show the tip side, it will totally suck if those would have a short nozzle as their predecessor.
 They look really cool BTW and different colors for each monitor in a pair is very appealing.


----------



## Whitigir

Look amazing !! T2, here I come....hoping it wont be too expensive


----------



## Ap616

It definitely distinguishes itself from the crowd and implements something new. I mean red & blue(R/L) like the Fidue A83 or VSD3S does too, but this goes a step further to get TTPOD some recognition and possibly their name out there more. I'd say it's pretty unique even if some don't approve of the odd color combos.


----------



## Ap616

I don't care how expensive it is. I am willing to try it and see if the sound justifies the price/is my taste. My ears and wallet are waiting to be violated lol...


----------



## luberconn

i don't think i've ever really been excited for any headphones/iem's to come out, but with these i actually feel something.  i can feel it in my loins!!
  
 the gray and red would look sexier with the darker cables like on my black T1e's.  they all look pretty sweet tho


----------



## Ira Delphic




----------



## Hisoundfi

That's epic!


----------



## waynes world

luberconn said:


> i don't think i've ever really been excited for any headphones/iem's to come out, but with these i actually feel something.  *i can feel it in my loins*!!
> 
> the gray and red would look sexier with the darker cables like on my black T1e's.  they all look pretty sweet tho


 
  
 The man's excited lol! I can see that the hype train force is gonna be strong for these one!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I think all you guys are starting to see why I was saying the end of December is going to be really expensive. 

DGS200 anybody? 

How about the Hisoundaudio hybrids? 

Ya, the wallet is going to be bleeding my friends.


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> I think all you guys are starting to see why I was saying the end of December is going to be really expensive.
> 
> DGS200 anybody?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hopefully it's all really good stuff at least and the ears won't be bleeding!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Keep quoting the TTPOD T2 pics!  Beautiful!
  
 I am totally a Function over Form kind of guy, but man those T2s are epic looking.  I want a pair!  
  
 ..


----------



## Ap616

ira delphic said:


>



Winning 



waynes world said:


> Hopefully it's all really good stuff at least and the ears won't be bleeding!



Yes, hopefully indeed!


----------



## luberconn

hisoundfi said:


> I think all you guys are starting to see why I was saying the end of December is going to be really expensive.
> 
> DGS200 anybody?
> 
> ...


 
  
 i think i'd be happy with just the T2's.  i remember the write up on the dsg100, they pique my interest.  hisoundaudio, i won't go there.  i had some wooduo2's and really disliked their sound.  and i love bass, but they just didnt do it for me.


----------



## EISENbricher




----------



## Zenbun

Let's hope the T2 will cost less than $50, that could break the market.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zenbun said:


> Let's hope the T2 will cost less than $50, that could break the market.




LOL a triple hybrid will NOT be under $50.00. The cheapest triple hybrid is $180 for the DUNU.


----------



## Hisoundfi

zenbun said:


> Let's hope the T2 will cost less than $50, that could break the market.


I hope so too, but they have 2 ba drivers and a 10 mm dynamic driver, with what looks like a built in crossover on each channel, plus a detachable braided silver cable. 

I am guessing it will be a lot higher than $50. 

Damn, what I just described is really awesome! It's everything I could possibly want in an iem and more!


----------



## Hisoundfi

houseofdoom said:


> LOL a triple hybrid will NOT be under $50.00. The cheapest triple hybrid is $180 for the DUNU.


If they can get it at or under $125, these things will fly off the shelves. Ttpod could put themselves at the top of the hybrid iem market if the tuning is decent and they are priced right.


----------



## mdiogofs

houseofdoom said:


> LOL a triple hybrid will NOT be under $50.00. The cheapest triple hybrid is $180 for the DUNU.




Got my Altone 200 for $145...If they do the same...T2 invasion to our ears


----------



## Zenbun

houseofdoom said:


> LOL a triple hybrid will NOT be under $50.00. The cheapest triple hybrid is $180 for the DUNU.


 

 The 1E is pretty cheap so who knows.


----------



## Hisoundfi

zenbun said:


> The 1E is pretty cheap so who knows.


Fingers crossed. If they are 75 or less I'm buying two different colors off the bat lmao


----------



## Ofir

T2 look goood, and I can definitely use a 'fun' type IEM as my main on-the-go headphone these days is the Havi B3 Pro-I, though with the B6 also on the way and possibly VSD5 (VSD3 would also be fine), it will all come down performance/price for me, I would prefer not to spend a lot more than 100$ on my next IEM.


----------



## hennezzy

damn t2! i just bought the fidue a83, thought i would be happy with it for awhile! loved the ttpod t1e!


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> I hope so too, but they have 2 ba drivers and a 10 mm dynamic driver, with what looks like a built in crossover on each channel, plus a detachable braided silver cable.
> 
> I am guessing it will be a lot higher than $50.
> 
> Damn, what I just described is really awesome! It's everything I could possibly want in an iem and more!



Yes, I'd say $65 at the very least. But if that's a silver cable... Um, Bye bye $75 & under price point lol

But I'd recheck those pics. Doesn't look like a detachable cable, which I am good with personally!



hisoundfi said:


> If they can get it at or under $125, these things will fly off the shelves. Ttpod could put themselves at the top of the hybrid iem market if the tuning is decent and they are priced right.



Exciting times for TTPOD and our ears hopefully!


----------



## Ap616

hennezzy said:


> damn t2! i just bought the fidue a83, thought i would be happy with it for awhile! loved the ttpod t1e!



I was looking at the A83(they look amazing IMHO), but the fit issues and bright signature tilt and price made me think thrice.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Yes, I'd say $65 at the very least. But if that's a silver cable... Um, Bye bye $75 & under price point lol
> 
> But I'd recheck those pics. Doesn't look like a detachable cable, which I am good with personally!
> Exciting times for TTPOD and our ears hopefully!


idk about that buddy. The t1e is a silver cable and that was only 35 bucks!


----------



## hennezzy

ap616 said:


> I was looking at the A83(they look amazing IMHO), but the fit issues and bright signature tilt and price made me think thrice.


 

 Yeah, Im still have a little bit of fit issues, just order some comply tips should fix it. Other than that, the A83 has blows my mind every time! Love them


----------



## Zenbun

hisoundfi said:


> idk about that buddy. The t1e is a silver cable and that was only 35 bucks!


 

 The 1E has a silver cable? really??


----------



## Hisoundfi

zenbun said:


> The 1E has a silver cable? really??


It's silver plated oxygen free copper on the t1e.

I assume that will be the case with the t1e, but braided I suppose.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> idk about that buddy. The t1e is a silver cable and that was only 35 bucks!




Haha! Can't deny TTPOD does amazing things for the price! Didn't it have traces or lots of silver in it, but wasn't pure silver. I meant if this one was braided and more pure or in fact pure silver then I would think it would fall between $80-130 for the T2. What do you think? I wonder if that's a good estimate?



hennezzy said:


> Yeah, Im still have a little bit of fit issues, just order some comply tips should fix it. Other than that, the A83 has blows my mind every time! Love them



Ah, yeah I stay away from earphones with potential fit issues and look similar to the Havi B3 shape, or Fidue A71 now. Lol, also I don't use foams or complys personally.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm hoping it will be around $115 to $135, but something tells me they will try to run them out at a very high msrp, just to get fools like me to pay more than anyone else lmao


----------



## Ap616

*thumbs up* 










...me too


----------



## bhazard

If they get that T2 under $100, it's an instant purchase. Looks awesome, but it better sound awesome too.


----------



## Ira Delphic

bhazard said:


> If they get that T2 under $100, it's an instant purchase. Looks awesome, but it better sound awesome too.


 
  
 You meant to type $45 right?*
  
  
  
  
  
*TTPOD product manager may be reading these threads.


----------



## Zenbun

ira delphic said:


> You meant to type $45 right?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah selling them for more than their predecessor would be a total rip off, right guys?
  
 And they should be sending a couple of units for review/giveaway before launch too.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Dual BA's are expensive to acquire. The cheapest dual BA was the ADDIEM at $70-80. After that the TEAC ZE1000 at $100. That's JUST the BA. Add to that a 10mm dynamic, along with the cost of tuning/r&d/ ect ect and this is a product that if it's under $150 will be a colossal triumph and if it comes even CLOSE to the tuning expertise of the T1e, then we have the best selling hybrid of all time, but that's IF it clocks in under $150? 

Don't compare the cost of the T1e with this either. The T1e is a dual dynamic with a clone chassis. There's a dual dynamic from Samsung that sells for $5.00. There are no $5.00 single BA let alone dual BA, and certainly not a hybrid. 

Wait on the price and early impressions.


----------



## luberconn

you can get creative aurvana3 dual BA IEM's for $75.  but i see your point. 
  
 most of the dual dynamics similar to the TTPOD T1E sell for $60-100 thought it seems like.  the T1E sets itself apart by being a fraction of the price of it's competitors.  hopefully the same will ring true for the hybrid market.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ira delphic said:


> **TTPOD product manager may be reading these threads.*


 
 I hope he/she ain't, because not too long ago I had to deal with some f'er from iBuyGou, going all "Hey, I herd u sed gr8 thing bout ibuygou and da pistons, y don't u contact me and i culd give you a discount". What a cheeky f'k. Also, I don't think that's very likely, given that TTPOD only just sells in its own domestic market.


----------



## luberconn

i hope they don't read this either.  got all these fools saying they'll pay $150 and whatnot.  shhhhhhhh


----------



## thatBeatsguy

luberconn said:


> i hope they don't read this either.  *got all these fools saying they'll pay $150 and whatnot*.  shhhhhhhh


 
 Well, if it's actually worth $150, I'm going to make the jump, although for that kind of money I wouldn't even think of buying something with so much as a Chinese character on its packaging.


----------



## luberconn

that's what i'm talking about.  i may if it's worth, but i'm not going to claim that just based off of some pretty pictures.  i just don't think it'd be wise for them to jump up that fast from being great budget IEM's to not so budget IEM's...even though $150 is reasonable for triple driver hybrid.  it's not like TTPOD is sinking huge amounts of dough into R&D like larger companies.  they just clone stuff and pull parts from existing products that they know work well.


----------



## mochill

if the t2 is $100 or less in definitely jumping on them


----------



## Francisk

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, if it's actually worth $150, I'm going to make the jump, although for that kind of money I wouldn't even think of buying something with so much as a Chinese character on its packaging.


 
 Then maybe you should stick to Beats headphones & IEMs and stop buying or use anything with a Chinese character on it's packaging


----------



## luberconn

that's about the price point i'm hoping/expecting.  anything more than that,  i've got others in mind...although i've been very happy with my T1-e, i almost feel a degree of loyalty to them.  
  
 as of now, we can tell they are going to look good.  hopefully they'll have a fun exciting sound to match!  there's already an abundance of analytical overpriced multi-driver IEM's out there.  please don't have a flat sound sig.  please.


----------



## waynes world

MuZo2 created this thread:

TTPOD T2 Hybrid iem  http://www.head-fi.org/t/746647/ttpod-t2-hybrid-iems#post_11135328


----------



## cjs001

Well, guess there'll be lots of pioneer volunteering to test out the thing. A lot of people claim that with headphones the most important thing is SQ, but looking at how people are "jumping on the hype train" SQ is clearly far from the only thing people look for. Price, Aesthetics, Comfort, and Reliability are all important too.


----------



## waynes world

cjs001 said:


> Well, guess there'll be lots of pioneer volunteering to test out the thing. A lot of people claim that with headphones the most important thing is SQ, but looking at how people are "jumping on the hype train" SQ is clearly far from the only thing people look for. Price, Aesthetics, Comfort, and Reliability are all important too.


 
  
 All of that stuff is good for jumping on the hype train, but if the SQ ain't there, show me the next station to get off at


----------



## luberconn

i agree with wayne. 1. SQ is still the most important.   B. secondly price. and third, they need to fit in my earholes.  everything else is just bells n whistles.


----------



## cjs001

waynes world said:


> All of that stuff is good for jumping on the hype train, but if the SQ ain't there, show me the next station to get off at


 
 IMO, there's no good reason for jumping on the hype train other than to be adventurous and if you do have the money to spare.


----------



## cjs001

luberconn said:


> i agree with wayne. 1. SQ is still the most important.   B. secondly price. and third, they need to fit in my earholes.  everything else is just bells n whistles.


 
 It can sound like the best headphones for $20 bucks or less but if it fails regularly within 2-3 months or have an awful fit, will you still get it? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## waynes world

cjs001 said:


> IMO, there's no good reason for jumping on the hype train other than to be adventurous and if you do have the money to spare.


 
  
 But but but...


----------



## 1clearhead

waynes world said:


> But but but...


 
  
 Stop it! Your killing me......


----------



## cjs001

waynes world said:


> But but but...


 
 Like I said, SQ isn't everything to everyone


----------



## HouseOfDoom

luberconn said:


> you can get creative aurvana3 dual BA IEM's for $75.  but i see your point.
> 
> most of the dual dynamics similar to the TTPOD T1E sell for $60-100 thought it seems like.  the T1E sets itself apart by being a fraction of the price of it's competitors.  hopefully the same will ring true for the hybrid market.




I get Ya, but the Auvana 3 was originally a $200 IEM. Eventually the price dropped to $75.


----------



## nihontoman

not gonna lie - these caught my attention BECAUSE they look incredible. love how the inner workings look. there are other transparent iems and the insides just don't look as organized and aesthetically pleasing as these. these look like something one would see under a bonnet of a modern sports car. the placement of the two BA drivers, as well as the Dynamic driver and the crossover is well thought out in terms of aesthetics. will see and hear how that works for sound though pretty soon. oh and yeah - I don't see anything wrong with hoping these stay under 150. technology is evolving and parts and manufacturing are getting less expensive. it's not some kind of radical or rare technology - every other manufacturer seems to use passive crossovers, and hybrid driver systems...
  
 also, am I the only one who would gladly go with purple/green color combo? no one?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

if it's smooth and balanced, I'll be happy. Hot treble on these hybrids have ruined me on them so far. The A83 lacks sub bass and has a bit of mid bass hump, but the treble is sufficient. if these things are close to the A83, and improve on it's bass response, then I'll sell my A83 for these things.


----------



## twister6

OK, are you ready?!?!?

TTPOD T2, will be released sometime in January
All 4 color combos will be available during initial release
Cables are non-detachable
Triple driver hybrid
And the best part - price is about $99, available from Penonaudio!!!


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> OK, are you ready?!?!?
> 
> TTPOD T2, will be released sometime in January
> All 4 color combos will be available during initial release
> ...


 
 Sounds fair. Now can it beat the GR07 BE...


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twister6 said:


> OK, are you ready?!?!?
> 
> TTPOD T2, will be released sometime in January
> All 4 color combos will be available during initial release
> ...




I'm hoping Massdrop can get a decent discount on the first run of these. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ivabign

nihontoman said:


> not gonna lie - these caught my attention BECAUSE they look incredible. *love how the inner workings look*. there are other transparent iems and the insides just don't look as organized and aesthetically pleasing as these. these look like something one would see under a bonnet of a modern sports car. the placement of the two BA drivers, as well as the Dynamic driver and the crossover is well thought out in terms of aesthetics. will see and hear how that works for sound though pretty soon. oh and yeah - I don't see anything wrong with hoping these stay under 150. technology is evolving and parts and manufacturing are getting less expensive. it's not some kind of radical or rare technology - every other manufacturer seems to use passive crossovers, and hybrid driver systems...
> 
> also, am I the only one who would gladly go with purple/green color combo? no one?


 
 THIS - also the main reason all my customs are either clear shelled or translucent shelled - Nothing like peeking behind the curtain. Also an added bonus for ownership of my SE846 and UM Pro50... I also have a few automatic wristwatches - the ones with the glass on both sides of the case - inner workings are sexy...


----------



## twister6

ivabign said:


> THIS - also the main reason all my customs are either clear shelled or translucent shelled - Nothing like peeking behind the curtain. Also an added bonus for ownership of my SE846 and UM Pro50... I also have a few automatic wristwatches - the ones with the glass on both sides of the case - inner workings are sexy...


 
  
 Since we are on topic, is UM Pro 50 more clear than UM Pro 30?   Pro 30 shell was a bit foggy.  And now a bit off-top, don't remember if I asked you before, but which one you like better 846 or Pro 50?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

$100 for a triple hybrid? This must be hear to be believed...


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> LOL a triple hybrid will NOT be under $50.00. The cheapest triple hybrid is $180 for the DUNU.



Altone 200......


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> if it's smooth and balanced, I'll be happy. Hot treble on these hybrids have ruined me on them so far.




Yup, that's what I'll be watching out for as well. May the T2's be smoorh and balanced, and not bass shy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

cjs001 said:


> Well, guess there'll be lots of pioneer volunteering to test out the thing. A lot of people claim that with headphones the most important thing is SQ, but looking at how people are "jumping on the hype train" SQ is clearly far from the only thing people look for. Price, Aesthetics, Comfort, and Reliability are all important too.


And reputation for making quality sounding gear. They wouldn't have the hype if the t1e wasn't the sheezy my neezy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey twister6

How much will the DGS200 be? 

How about the Hisoundaudio hybrids? 

Any word on the release dates for either one?


----------



## cjs001

hifiaudiophile said:


> $100 for a triple hybrid? This must be hear to be believed...


 
 Welcome to the world of mass manufacturing.


----------



## 1clearhead

I think the price of the TTPOD T2 is great as a triple hybrid goes. Now, to wait how well the SQ plays out.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

shawn71 said:


> Altone 200......


 
 Altone 200 is $200 so far...with a $125 pre order price? Bright as heck and not worth the money IMHO.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

so far the best hybrid I've heard, and I've literally tried them all, including the 3003, is the A83. It's got the most balances sound, with the most warmth. Too bad it's almost too balanced. The bass needs just a bit of sub bass boost, and it would be the perfect hybrid.


----------



## Shawn71

hifiaudiophile said:


> Altone 200 is $200 so far...with a $125 pre order price? Bright as heck and not worth the money IMHO.




Yeah it was not most of us fav....... but the price was the cheapest when launched among the triple hybruds, I think I was trying to mention, btw......


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

The JVC FXT200 is a decent IEM. Really extended highs. Reminds me of the RE0. Clear, lively, and slightly sibilant. The bass is sublime. Probably the best bass of any IEM i own. It's even got more presence, texture, and speed than my XB90EX. Mids are dark and thus the overall presentation is v-shaped, but not pronounced. Soundstage is average. Imaging is good. Timbre is natural, but there's just a sharpness to the sound that reminds me of a BA driver. If I was going to compare it to another IEM, I'd say the closest one I could say is the VSonic GR07BE, but with far better sub bass, or the TTPOD T1E, but again with better sub bass present. These are great for metal music, and can keep up with really fast passages. The bass is a bit much though. It's got slam. This also reminds me of the FX850, but with far less stage, not nearly as 3D, and with less depth. 
  
 These are meant to be a successor to the FXT90 and a less intrusive FXZ200. It pretty much sits right in between those sonically and aesthetically. Less sibilance than the GR07, but  bit more than the T1E. it's got a great deal of clarity for having such meaty mids. Instrument separation is good, but detail retrieval is average. I'd say it's equal to the s-018 in details and separation, but the s-018 has less extention in the highs. I'm not sure if these will remain in my rotation, since I think for the money, the T1e is probably a better sounding IEM, with less sub bass/mid bass. maybe I'm just used to the more controlled bass of the A83 or the Singolos? Either way, it's better than the Sony's, but not as good as the A83, so I'd save my money for the T2 or the A71.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> The JVC FXT200 is a decent IEM. Really extended highs. Reminds me of the RE0. Clear, lively, and slightly sibilant. The bass is sublime. Probably the best bass of any IEM i own. It's even got more presence, texture, and speed than my XB90EX. Mids are dark and thus the overall presentation is v-shaped, but not pronounced. Soundstage is average. Imaging is good. Timbre is natural, but there's just a sharpness to the sound that reminds me of a BA driver. If I was going to compare it to another IEM, I'd say the closest one I could say is the VSonic GR07BE, but with far better sub bass, or the TTPOD T1E, but again with better sub bass present. These are great for metal music, and can keep up with really fast passages. The bass is a bit much though. It's got slam. This also reminds me of the FX850, but with far less stage, not nearly as 3D, and with less depth.
> 
> These are meant to be a successor to the FXT90 and a less intrusive FXZ200. It pretty much sits right in between those sonically and aesthetically. Less sibilance than the GR07, but  bit more than the T1E. it's got a great deal of clarity for having such meaty mids. Instrument separation is good, but detail retrieval is average. I'd say it's equal to the s-018 in details and separation, but the s-018 has less extention in the highs. I'm not sure if these will remain in my rotation, since I think for the money, the T1e is probably a better sounding IEM, with less sub bass/mid bass. maybe I'm just used to the more controlled bass of the A83 or the Singolos? Either way, it's better than the Sony's, but not as good as the A83, so I'd save my money for the T2 or the A71.




Thanks for the impressions! I had this phone in my cart for several weeks now, and haven't pulled the trigger. Now I'm glad I didnt. Just doesn't sound like something I'd be into. I hated the FXT90. I cursed joker for recommending them lol Seriously though, I've taken it out of my cart, and I look forward to my Rain 2, Bassos, A71, and soon the T2!


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks for the impressions! I had this phone in my cart for several weeks now, and haven't pulled the trigger. Now I'm glad I didnt. Just doesn't sound like something I'd be into. I hated the FXT90. I cursed joker for recommending them lol Seriously though, I've taken it out of my cart, and I look forward to my Rain 2, Bassos, A71, and soon the T2!


 
 Have you received your Bassos yet? 
 Oh and quick comparison between a71s and Tenores pls? Even one liner would be enough.


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> OK, are you ready?!?!?
> 
> TTPOD T2, will be released sometime in January
> All 4 color combos will be available during initial release
> ...


 
  
 Are you going to get one for a review soon?


----------



## bhazard

$99? Nailed it. If it keeps a neutral, detailed SIG with some nice rumbly bass, it'll become a classic here.


----------



## nihontoman

bhazard said:


> $99? Nailed it. If it keeps a neutral, detailed SIG with some nice rumbly bass, it'll become a classic here.


 

 under 100$ is this magic realm where a triple hybrid is almost a no brainer, especially with looks like that. I think ttpod made an excellent decision here wth the pricing because so many people will buy them that they may have problems keeping up with demand. even if someone says that some single dynamic sounds the same at about the same price, people will still lean to ttpod because: 1 - they look great; 2 - they are a triple friggin' hybrid (which will be a great thing to show off to nonaudiophile people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and 3 - did I mention these look amazing?


----------



## cjs001

nihontoman said:


> under 100$ is this magic realm where a triple hybrid is almost a no brainer, especially with looks like that. I think ttpod made an excellent decision here wth the pricing because so many people will buy them that they may have problems keeping up with demand. even if someone says that some single dynamic sounds the same at about the same price, people will still lean to ttpod because: 1 - they look great; 2 - they are a triple friggin' hybrid (which will be a great thing to show off to nonaudiophile people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hybrids does not guarantee good sound quality.


----------



## MuZo2

nihontoman said:


> under 100$ is this magic realm where a triple hybrid is almost a no brainer, especially with looks like that. I think ttpod made an excellent decision here wth the pricing because so many people will buy them that they may have problems keeping up with demand. even if someone says that some single dynamic sounds the same at about the same price, people will still lean to ttpod because: 1 - they look great; 2 - they are a triple friggin' hybrid (which will be a great thing to show off to nonaudiophile people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If they are good yes people will but at any price, but note multi driver and specially hybrids are difficult to tune. I think Astrotec AX35 was also hybrid with very good price but did not do well.


----------



## mdiogofs

hifiaudiophile said:


> Altone 200 is $200 so far...with a $125 pre order price? Bright as heck and not worth the money IMHO.


 
 Got mine for $145. Now is $185. Even at this price it's still worth the money. What can you get better than this with a straight V shaped signature? It's bright if you didn't find the right tips. Get the Vsonic single flange silicone (my fav now with body a bit fuller and rounder, and the treble a little tamed and just right on spot) or sony hybrid (shorter lenght bore than Vsonic, not so full body sound). Technically amazing IEM for the price. And it has really great PRAT.


----------



## gradesm

muzo2 said:


> If they are good yes people will but at any price, but note multi driver and specially hybrids are difficult to tune. I think Astrotec AX35 was also hybrid with very good price but did not do well.


 
 Got to agree with u on the astrotec. It was pretty bad, though for those less than 5% of songs they were good with, they actually sound awesome. Too bad the other 95% was unbearable at least to me.


----------



## twister6

bloodypenguin said:


> I'm hoping Massdrop can get a decent discount on the first run of these.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


 
  
 It will be suicidal for a company to introduce brand new product on MD without any previous hybrid experience or feedback from first batch.  They always start small with a first batch to get a feedback and to iron out quality issues.  Depending on feedback, they ramp up the production.  TTPOD didn't start selling T1-E on dx.com dirt cheap from get-go, they waited to see how well it's going to be received and then dropped it on dx.com at a price $15 cheaper than everybody else.
  
 I want to give TTPOD a benefit of a doubt since they got T1E right, but let's start the hype once we get first impressions   And hopefully, I will be able to contribute to that (impressions, not the hype lol!!!)


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twister6 said:


> It will be suicidal for a company to introduce brand new product on MD without any previous hybrid experience or feedback from first batch.  They always start small with a first batch to get a feedback and to iron out quality issues.  Depending on feedback, they ramp up the production.  TTPOD didn't start selling T1-E on dx.com dirt cheap from get-go, they waited to see how well it's going to be received and then dropped it on dx.com at a price $15 cheaper than everybody else.
> 
> I want to give TTPOD a benefit of a doubt since they got T1E right, but let's start the hype once we get first impressions   And hopefully, I will be able to contribute to that (impressions, not the hype lol!!!)


 
  
 I might be wrong here, but I thought Massdrop did end up selling the first edition *AKG K7XX *on their site: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones/talk
  
 Though I do get where you are coming from with it being their first Hybrid.  If anything you would think they might want to sell them cheaper and in a controlled environment to make sure the public does like the sound before they go mainstream.  Who knows...
  
 All I know is I want them and would hope Massdrop would have them so I can get them cheaper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ..


----------



## clee290

bloodypenguin said:


> I might be wrong here, but I thought Massdrop did end up selling the first edition *AKG K7XX *on their site: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones/talk


 
 Well, Massdrop and AKG collaborated to create that product. It's not like AKG created it themselves, then decided to sell it at a discount day one on MD. 
  
 As it says in the description:


> Following the success of the Q701 drop in June, we asked AKG if we could configure our own edition of the K702 65th, and they agreed based on their faith in the Massdrop community. Configured by Massdrop, manufactured by AKG, and made possible by you, the AKG K7XX Massdrop First Edition Headphones bring you rare sound at an even rarer price.


----------



## twister6

bloodypenguin said:


> I might be wrong here, but I thought Massdrop did end up selling the first edition *AKG K7XX *on their site: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones/talk
> 
> Though I do get where you are coming from with it being their first Hybrid.  If anything you would think they might want to sell them cheaper and in a controlled environment to make sure the public does like the sound before they go mainstream.  Who knows...
> 
> ...


 
  
 From all other comments I read it sounded to me like AKG K7xx was a Massdrop version re-worked from another version.  I could be wrong, but to me sounds like a marketing trick.
  
 First batch build is a tricky one, just read about Altone200 initial intro...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> Have you received your Bassos yet?
> Oh and quick comparison between a71s and Tenores pls? Even one liner would be enough.




Still waiting by the mailbox for all three. Holiday shipping is so sloooooooow. I want it NOW!! lol


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> Still waiting by the mailbox for all three. Holiday shipping is so sloooooooow. I want it NOW!! lol


 
 Ikr... same here... some stuff still on the way since some time.


----------



## Netforce

I don't doubt the T2 will be on massdrop, I just don't expect it on massdrop anytime soon. The Akg k7xx was a super special case and I wouldn't think the t2 would be as special of a case as the akg. If the ostry kc06a is any indication when the first ones came out in May and iirc they first had a drop in September on massdrop.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I got the Bassos today. One down, and two to go. 

Early early out of the box impression? Very Tenore like with much deeper sub bass and mid bass, and better extended highs, but still buttery smooth. I expect more air, details, and control with burn in?


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> I got the Bassos today. One down, and two to go.
> 
> Early early out of the box impression? Very Tenore like with much deeper sub bass and mid bass, and better extended highs, but still buttery smooth. I expect more air, details, and control with burn in?


 
 Good to know : ) 
 I love tenore's bass and smooth signature. Bassos are better at these is certainly good news.
  
 Let us know how it sounds after enough burn in : D


----------



## bhazard

Speaking of 7XX, mine just shipped 
  
 Only thing missing is my Pulse Xfi.


----------



## RedJohn456

Just picked up these bad boys for $50 USD


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So I also got my Ruizu X02 today as well. Postman put it in the box instead of just bringing it up with my Bassos. At first listen, I was quite disappointed in the sound from the X02. I thought it very archaic, cold, and metallic. This was using the Bassos straight to the jack. Then I pulled out my s-018 and GR07BE, and paired it with my E11k, and suddenly we're talking expansive stage, deep and hard hitting bass, and excellent instrument separation and imaging. Now I'm thinking to myself, for the $10.00 I paid for this DAP...ummm...a steal!! It went from wanting to curse peter123 to really loving this player. It does need an amp with some warmth, and headphones with airy highs, and it really shines!! So far the Bassos have been a huge disappointment. They are fairly dark and lack refinement, so on to the burn in station they go for 24 hours.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

bhazard said:


> Speaking of 7XX, mine just shipped
> 
> Only thing missing is my Pulse Xfi.


 
 let us know how they sound!?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

houseofdoom said:


> So I also got my Ruizu X02 today as well. Postman put it in the box instead of just bringing it up with my Bassos. At first listen, I was quite disappointed in the sound from the X02. I thought it very archaic, cold, and metallic. This was using the Bassos straight to the jack. Then I pulled out my s-018 and GR07BE, and paired it with my E11k, and suddenly we're talking expansive stage, deep and hard hitting bass, and excellent instrument separation and imaging. Now I'm thinking to myself, for the $10.00 I paid for this DAP...ummm...a steal!! It went from wanting to curse peter123 to really loving this player. It does need an amp with some warmth, and headphones with airy highs, and it really shines!! So far the Bassos have been a huge disappointment. They are fairly dark and lack refinement, so on to the burn in station they go for 24 hours.


 
 hope those Basso improve? This is my opinion, but just not sure how worth it it is to buy a $10 DAP, regardless of it's ability to play lossless? I couldn't think of anything sounding close to my X5. It's da schiit! You get what you pay for.


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> So I also got my Ruizu X02 today as well. Postman put it in the box instead of just bringing it up with my Bassos. At first listen, I was quite disappointed in the sound from the X02. I thought it very archaic, cold, and metallic. This was using the Bassos straight to the jack. Then I pulled out my s-018 and GR07BE, and paired it with my E11k, and suddenly we're talking expansive stage, deep and hard hitting bass, and excellent instrument separation and imaging. Now I'm thinking to myself, for the $10.00 I paid for this DAP...ummm...a steal!! It went from wanting to curse peter123 to really loving this player. It does need an amp with some warmth, and headphones with airy highs, and it really shines!! So far the Bassos have been a huge disappointment. They are fairly dark and lack refinement, so on to the burn in station they go for 24 hours.


 
 Hm, interesting that they need amps but I guess QC department on them is probably terrible.
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> hope those Basso improve? This is my opinion, but just not sure how worth it it is to buy a $10 DAP, regardless of it's ability to play lossless? I couldn't think of anything sounding close to my X5. It's da schiit! You get what you pay for.


 
 Dunno why you'd want to go for a Ruizu X02 when you have an X5 apart from just checking it out. I wouldn't


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Hm, interesting that they need amps but I guess QC department on them is probably terrible.
> 
> Dunno why you'd want to go for a Ruizu X02 when you have an X5 apart from just checking it out. I wouldn't




Yeah the sound quality is decent. Think a sansa clip. That's pretty much exactly how it sounds (pre rockbox). The deep bass timbre is a little wonky, but overall it's a cheaper alternative to the clip. Plus the album cover graphics quality is almost identical to the clip. It's just a clip with the housing of an iPod.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

I've always hated the sound of the sansa clip. I don't know how anybody could say it's decent when it's not. I guess it's the cheapest way until now to play lossless? Terrible graphics and terrible sound. The sansa fuze is far superior, and airier, and the X5 is one of the best DAPS out there. I still want the DX90 though.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Just picked up the Hisoundaudio Nova N1 on a super deal. Last one. Sub $100. This off the piggy back of selling my X1. Overall the X1 was a awesome sounding DAP (EXCEPT the horrible bass response). I read nothing but good things about the N1, and here's hoping the bass is better? So my set up will be leaning towards the Rain 2/A71 + N1 + E11k as my main portable rig. My Sony as a 320 MP3 back up.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

houseofdoom said:


> Just picked up the Hisoundaudio Nova N1 on a super deal. Last one. Sub $100. This off the piggy back of selling my X1. Overall the X1 was a awesome sounding DAP (EXCEPT the horrible bass response). I read nothing but good things about the N1, and here's hoping the bass is better? So my set up will be leaning towards the Rain 2/A71 + N1 + E11k as my main portable rig. My Sony as a 320 MP3 back up.


 
 that's a pretty nice rig  you'll have going. Let us know how the Havi's. GR07BE, and Bassos/Tenore sound on the N1?


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Just picked up the Hisoundaudio Nova N1 on a super deal. Last one. Sub $100. This off the piggy back of selling my X1. Overall the X1 was a awesome sounding DAP (EXCEPT the horrible bass response). I read nothing but good things about the N1, and here's hoping the bass is better? So my set up will be leaning towards the Rain 2/A71 + N1 + E11k as my main portable rig. My Sony as a 320 MP3 back up.


 

 What do you think of Rain 2?


----------



## Shawn71

hifiaudiophile said:


> . I still want the DX90 though.




MP4 has it w/free R3 for a 10% discount that comes to close to $382....


----------



## EISENbricher

Yay! Received my B3P1 today  Can't wait to listen !!
  
 Quote:


houseofdoom said:


> So I also got my Ruizu X02 today as well. Postman put it in the box instead of just bringing it up with my Bassos. At first listen, I was quite disappointed in the sound from the X02. I thought it very archaic, cold, and metallic. This was using the Bassos straight to the jack. Then I pulled out my s-018 and GR07BE, and paired it with my E11k, and suddenly we're talking expansive stage, deep and hard hitting bass, and excellent instrument separation and imaging. Now I'm thinking to myself, for the $10.00 I paid for this DAP...ummm...a steal!! It went from wanting to curse peter123 to really loving this player. It does need an amp with some warmth, and headphones with airy highs, and it really shines!! So far the Bassos have been a huge disappointment. They are fairly dark and lack refinement, so on to the burn in station they go for 24 hours.


 
 nooo... let's hope bassos will improve. At least my Tenores made a huge difference pre and post burn in.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> What do you think of Rain 2?




Don't have them yet. Hoping for tomorrow. Still have them and the A71 in transit. I got the Bassos today, and they are very average. The Tenore are better, even with the smooth highs, and the GR07BE schiits all over them. They are about as good as the SoundSOUL S-018 in technical capability. Slightly boomier bass, but not as controlled. Better timbre though. Toss up there. They are warmer than the 300h, with lusher mids and more extended highs, but technically about the same. Just a decent IEM. I have higher expectations for both the Rain 2 and A71.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

eisenbricher said:


> nooo... let's hope bassos will improve. *At least my Tenores made a huge difference pre and post burn in.*


 
 That just goes to show just how bad its QC is. Or that's probably just your brain.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

I should have my Rain 2 tomorrow as well. I'll put them through the ringer and hopefully have a better than average IEM, but initial impressions seem tame.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Luckily I found a headfier who is trading me a Sony H3 for my FXT200. Looking forward to doing a comparison between the H3 and A83.


----------



## Baycode

bhazard said:


> Speaking of 7XX, mine just shipped
> 
> Only thing missing is my Pulse Xfi.




Congrats bhazard! looking forward to your impressions 

My K7XX will be delivering in Feb 2015 so I am going to have a long white beard:/


----------



## EISENbricher

thatbeatsguy said:


> That just goes to show just how bad its QC is. Or that's probably just your brain.


 
 Excuse me... Why are you being so certain about it?
  
 My Tenore is just fine. No QC issues whatsoever, and it's not my brain for sure. I can assure that because I've compared it time to time with my good old XB90EX. The bass was non-existent out of the box but improved dramatically over time, the sub bass layer is now clearly noticeable and sound warmed up quite a bit. Brain burn in can't be that huge.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

eisenbricher said:


> Excuse me... Why are you being so certain about it?
> 
> My Tenore is just fine. No QC issues whatsoever, and it's not my brain for sure. I can assure that because I've compared it time to time with my good old XB90EX. The bass was non-existent out of the box but improved dramatically over time, the sub bass layer is now clearly noticeable and sound warmed up quite a bit. Brain burn in can't be that huge.


 
 +1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

These Bassos are slowly opening up a bit. Tip rolled to the FXT90 tips, and these are improving. Slowly.


----------



## MuZo2

*3.14 MR2 and MR3**  *dual and triple BA driver IEMs
 MR2 is dual driver with Knowles CI and ED driver ~65USD
 MR3 is triple driver with Knowles Dtec and ED driver ~80USD


----------



## flib372

muzo2 said:


> *3.14 MR2 and MR3** * dual and triple BA driver IEMs
> MR2 is dual driver with Knowles CI and ED driver ~65USD
> MR3 is triple driver with Knowles Dtec and ED driver ~80USD




When and where  !?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Dual BA are inherently weak. Triple might have a shot if tuned well, with better cable, and non metallic highs and decent bass driver?


----------



## flib372

What brad are these and do they exist yet ?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

flib372 said:


> What brad are these and do they exist yet ?




They are the Pitt and they exist in Angelina's world.


----------



## james444

houseofdoom said:


> Dual BA are inherently weak.


 
  
 How come?


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> Dual BA are inherently weak. Triple might have a shot if tuned well, with better cable, and non metallic highs and decent bass driver?


 
  
 How do you figure?


----------



## EISENbricher

Just because they don't move much air, hence lacking in bass quantity. For BAs to shine they need many more units. One is out of question, even two lack punch. That's why we see higher end BAs use as many units as possible, dedicating max number as 'Woofers'.


----------



## Ruben123

hifiaudiophile said:


> I've always hated the sound of the sansa clip. I don't know how anybody could say it's decent when it's not. I guess it's the cheapest way until now to play lossless? Terrible graphics and terrible sound. The sansa fuze is far superior, and airier, and the X5 is one of the best DAPS out there. I still want the DX90 though.




Why? Its ruler flat so if that doesnt fit you its easy to see why you hate them.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

ruben123 said:


> Why? Its ruler flat so if that doesnt fit you its easy to see why you hate them.


 
 what i'm talking about is not the flatness or coloration, but the actual quality is low. I own the X5, and by comparison, there is no comparison. it's just a bad sounding DAP.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

eisenbricher said:


> Just because they don't move much air, hence lacking in bass quantity. For BAs to shine they need many more units. One is out of question, even two lack punch. That's why we see higher end BAs use as many units as possible, dedicating max number as 'Woofers'.


 
 +1 Most dual balanced armatures simply have anemic bass. Some have a decent bass lean, but at the cost of the highs. Mostly it's just lean bass. Usually it's not until triple balanced armatures where you start getting quantitative bass, like the TF10 or IM3.


----------



## cjs001

eisenbricher said:


> Just because they don't move much air, hence lacking in bass quantity. For BAs to shine they need many more units. One is out of question, even two lack punch. That's why we see higher end BAs use as many units as possible, dedicating max number as 'Woofers'.


 
 Are you sure about that? I thought the reason why higher end BAs use as many Units as possible is to take full advantage of the number of dedicated drives they can have due to it's small size.
  
 No sense to make a group of sprinters run a marathon when they can do relays.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

cjs001 said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought the reason why higher end BAs use as many Units as possible is to take full advantage of the number of dedicated drives they can have due to it's small size.
> 
> No sense to make a group of sprinters run a marathon when they can do relays.


 
 it's to cover more and more frequencies. it's not piled on just to see how many you can fit in a shell. the more drivers, the more band you can split into each, so logically this means more detail, better imaging, ect ect.


----------



## Inszy

Only for bassheads BA lacking in bass quantity (if it is properly tuned). Even Audeo with only one BA have good bass - fast and linear.
 For me most iems with dynamic drivers have bloated bass. Too much and/or too slow.


----------



## MuZo2

flib372 said:


> When and where
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Check on taobao.


----------



## cjs001

hifiaudiophile said:


> it's to cover more and more frequencies. it's not piled on just to see how many you can fit in a shell. the more drivers, the more band you can split into each, so logically this means more detail, better imaging, ect ect.


 
   
 That's what I said. Rather than the limitations of sound reproduction across the spectrum of a single BA, it's to take advantage of the possible configuration is what I thought. A miniaturized Dynamic won't be able to do the same as a full sized Dynamic in terms of air displacement, and you have size limits.
 Quote:


> as many Units as possible is to take full advantage of the number of *dedicated *drives they can have


 
  


inszy said:


> Only for bassheads BA lacking in bass quantity (if it is properly tuned). Even Audeo with only one BA have good bass - fast and linear.
> For me most iems with dynamic drivers have bloated bass. Too much and/or too slow.


 
 Bassheads can never have enough bass quantity. Just look at the number of subwoofers in their car and even then it's not enough. No way a headphone can even come close.


----------



## james444

eisenbricher said:


> Just because they don't move much air, hence lacking in bass quantity. For BAs to shine they need many more units. One is out of question, even two lack punch. That's why we see higher end BAs use as many units as possible, dedicating max number as 'Woofers'.


 
  
 From my experience it's mostly the bass driver's size that defines punch. And two BAs are easily sufficient to cover the audible FR, even some single BAs (like Final Audio's) are potent enough to deliver good bass punch.
  
 Here's a good read on BAs:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/how-balanced-armature-receiversdrivers-work
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> I've always hated the sound of the sansa clip. ...
> 
> The sansa fuze is far superior, and airier, ...


 
  
 I may be wrong, but from what I remember the Clip and Fuze are largely based on the same electronic parts.


----------



## cjs001

Really comes down to what you want though. IIRC Fuze is pricier than it should be. IMO you might as well go with an X1 or DX50 at that price.


----------



## Hisoundfi

baycode said:


> Congrats bhazard! looking forward to your impressions
> 
> My K7XX will be delivering in Feb 2015 so I am going to have a long white beard:/


I'm right there with you on that. Reading the posts on massdrop, some of the first batch might be arriving the same time as ours. 

Mad props to massdrop for their honesty and transparency though.


----------



## Hisoundfi

muzo2 said:


> *3.14 MR2 and MR3** * dual and triple BA driver IEMs
> MR2 is dual driver with Knowles CI and ED driver ~65USD
> MR3 is triple driver with Knowles Dtec and ED driver ~80USD


please share a link for these. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twister6

If tuned correctly, BA drivers can deliver some excellent bass.  What is a first thing that comes out of every SE846 (quad BA driver) review?  Quality BASS.  Also heard UM Pro 50 is on par with it (with 5 BA drivers).  Using a crossover you split a frequency into different bands and let individually tuned BA drivers tackle each one.  Cheaper multi-BAs or hybrids just pile everything in and hope for a "natural" fusion to establish an ear friendly sig 
  
 The less drivers you have, the harder it is to tackle wide-bandwidth with balance armature, but not so with a single dynamic driver (example DITA Answer or IE800).  Surprisingly, I also found dual BA drivers to focus more on mids and treble, leaving bass quantity behind.  Example, IM02 and ZA Doppios, or even single BA like UE600 - great for higher frequencies, but forget about bass.  On contrary, you get plenty of bass with UM Pro 30 and IM03, both triple driver BAs.


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> please share a link for these.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Here's a link with some good pics...
  
http://www.ebuying365.com/product/41463996519/


----------



## MuZo2

hisoundfi said:


> please share a link for these.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.7.WXFRYY&scm=1007.10009.2083.i36874997694&id=41463996519&pvid=8a5f4c2c-30cb-4e80-a698-fe13d8ceb259


----------



## bhazard

7XX arrives today. Won't have time to listen until the weekend though.


----------



## EISENbricher

twister6 said:


> If tuned correctly, BA drivers can deliver some excellent bass.  What is a first thing that comes out of every SE846 (quad BA driver) review?  Quality BASS.  Also heard UM Pro 50 is on par with it (with 5 BA drivers).  Using a crossover you split a frequency into different bands and let individually tuned BA drivers tackle each one.  Cheaper multi-BAs or hybrids just pile everything in and hope for a "natural" fusion to establish an ear friendly sig
> 
> The less drivers you have, the harder it is to tackle wide-bandwidth with balance armature, but not so with a single dynamic driver (example DITA Answer or IE800).  Surprisingly, I also found dual BA drivers to focus more on mids and treble, leaving bass quantity behind.  Example, IM02 and ZA Doppios, or even single BA like UE600 - great for higher frequencies, but forget about bass.  On contrary, you get plenty of bass with UM Pro 30 and IM03, both triple driver BAs.



+1


----------



## robakri

bhazard said:


> 7XX arrives today. Won't have time to listen until the weekend though.


 
 Looking forward to hearing your impressions, good to hear from someone who's taste and credibility I know something about!


----------



## Francisk

houseofdoom said:


> Dual BA are inherently weak. Triple might have a shot if tuned well, with better cable, and non metallic highs and decent bass driver?


 
 I have the Phonak PFE232 dual BA and definitely not weak in bass at all. It is not the number of BAs....it's how they're tuned


----------



## vlenbo

francisk said:


> I have the Phonak PFE232 dual BA and definitely not weak in bass at all. It is not the number of BAs....it's how they're tuned




And this, my friends, is the true answer to all audio products.


----------



## Shawn71

francisk said:


> I have the Phonak PFE232 dual BA and definitely not weak in bass at all. It is not the number of BAs....it's how they're tuned







vlenbo said:


> And this, my friends, is the true answer to all audio products.




+1.....most think BAs are the brightest than dynamics but not all,may be true to some tho.......it all comes to tuning.


----------



## sbose

Guys is TTPOD T1 is an upgrade from my kc06 and fidue a63 ??
 how good they are?


----------



## EISENbricher

sbose said:


> Guys is TTPOD T1 is an upgrade from my kc06 and fidue a63 ??
> how good they are?


 
 tbh not an upgrade. It's not a level above compared to the mentioned earphones, T1E more or less wanders around the mentioned earphones.
 Imo the bass on the TTPODs is really good and it does justice to other part of frequency as well. But the bass quality and quantity stands out to me. That said, build quality is really good, these feel very durable. There is kind of issue getting correct fit but after some tip rolling you should be fine. I'd recommend to ask once for opinion in the T1E impressions thread as well.
  
 We have people who can provide very detailed comparison. My impressions were based on my own T1E and reading about kc06 and the fidue.


----------



## sbose

eisenbricher said:


> tbh not an upgrade. It's not a level above compared to the mentioned earphones, T1E more or less wanders around the mentioned earphones.
> Imo the bass on the TTPODs is really good and it does justice to other part of frequency as well. But the bass quality and quantity stands out to me. That said, build quality is really good, these feel very durable. There is kind of issue getting correct fit but after some tip rolling you should be fine. I'd recommend to ask once for opinion in the T1E impressions thread as well.
> 
> We have people who can provide very detailed comparison. My impressions were based on my own T1E and reading about kc06 and the fidue.


 
 thanks. i am back to searching again ... looking for some good deal in 60$ range my max budget.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

francisk said:


> I have the Phonak PFE232 dual BA and definitely not weak in bass at all. It is not the number of BAs....it's how they're tuned




That's a fallacy. Even the Doppios have solid bass for a BA, but lacks slam and dynamic quantity like all dual BA. The Phonak are technically on the same level as the Doppio, and still, without bass boost, it's not going to ever sound like a finely tuned dynamic. That doesn't start happening until you get to the three driver and up with sub woofer, like twister and EISENbricher explained. The TF10 has way more bass presence and slam than any dual BA out there.


----------



## vlenbo

houseofdoom said:


> That's a fallacy. Even the Doppios have solid bass for a BA, but lacks slam and dynamic quantity like all dual BA. The Phonak are technically on the same level as the Doppio, and still, without bass boost, it's not going to ever sound like a finely tuned dynamic. That doesn't start happening until you get to the three driver and up with sub woofer, like twister and EISENbricher explained. The TF10 has way more bass presence and slam than any dual BA out there.




The heaven V has good impact, based on the impressions in that thread.


----------



## bhazard

After the Rock-It sounds R-50, I won't touch another dual BA with no dynamic. I hated that one. Rock-It really needs a product line update come to think of it. Lots of potential.
  
 So far, the T2 hits all the right marks for me so far. 2014 was the year of outstanding sub $70 dual dynamics. 2015 might be the year of outstanding sub $100 triple hybrids.


----------



## EISENbricher

vlenbo said:


> The heaven V has good impact, based on the impressions in that thread.


 
 It must be 'Good impact compared to BAs'.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> It must be 'Good impact compared to BAs'.




+1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Same is said about the Klipsch X10, but when I got the X10, it was "bass heavy for a BA".


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So another day passed, and no Rain 2. Can't say I'm not a little disappointed. Oh well, there's always tomorrow?


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> So another day passed, and no Rain 2. Can't say I'm not a little disappointed. Oh well, there's always tomorrow?


 
 Do you even have tracking ID? It should be fairly easy to judge the delivery day using tracking ID. I mean you know exactly it's in your local post office. I've always collected my ear gear before the postman even got chance to deliver it to my doorstep xD


----------



## EISENbricher

Listening to Havi P1s. First day and not even 3 hrs on 'em. Out of box I was disappointed (as I was in case of Tenores, as well as TTPODs) but yeah, initial impressions have always been like this. These earphone get so much better after burn-in (mechanical, brain it's debatable topic). Well after 3hrs I find hard to stop listening already lol... this soundstage is,,, as if I'm wearing fullsize headphone [Insert here any impression from Havi impression thread here]. 
  
 Pink noise... whole night of pink noise. My first treat to any earphone coming in to my stable.


----------



## bhazard

eisenbricher said:


> Listening to Havi P1s. First day and not even 3 hrs on 'em. Out of box I was disappointed (as I was in case of Tenores, as well as TTPODs) but yeah, initial impressions have always been like this. These earphone get so much better after burn-in (mechanical, brain it's debatable topic). Well after 3hrs I find hard to stop listening already lol... this soundstage is,,, as if I'm wearing fullsize headphone [Insert here any impression from Havi impression thread here].
> 
> Pink noise... whole night of pink noise. My first treat to any earphone coming in to my stable.


 
 They're still my favorite after all this time, which says a lot about them.


----------



## Inszy

Which says that you like them - nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> They're still my favorite after all this time, which says a lot about them.


 
  
 They're working their way up there to the top for me as well. Did you notice the slight channel imbalance? I think that is what gives it the massive soundstage. It's such a unique sounding earphone. I absolutely falling in love with them.


----------



## bhazard

inszy said:


> Which says that you like them - nothing more and nothing less.


 
 Exactly. My opinion matters to myself more than anyone else's. I'm notoriously fickle and buy/sell new equipment far too often, yet I've had no desire to sell these.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> Do you even have tracking ID? It should be fairly easy to judge the delivery day using tracking ID. I mean you know exactly it's in your local post office. I've always collected my ear gear before the postman even got chance to deliver it to my doorstep xD




Thinksound provided no tracking. The sale was on for just a night, and some have already received theirs.


----------



## DJScope

Topping NX1 on Massdrop!!!

 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx1-headphone-amp


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Exactly. My opinion matters to myself more than anyone else's. I'm notoriously fickle and buy/sell new equipment far too often, yet I've had no desire to sell these.




Your opinion matters to A LOT of headfiers, which is why this thread is still alive after this long, when others has long been abandoned, and why you got and kept the B3 alive. Havi owes you a HUGE favor...seriously.


----------



## james444

houseofdoom said:


> That's a fallacy. Even the Doppios have solid bass for a BA, but lacks slam and dynamic quantity like all dual BA. The Phonak are technically on the same level as the Doppio, and still, without bass boost, it's not going to ever sound like a finely tuned dynamic. That doesn't start happening until you get to the three driver and up with sub woofer, like twister and EISENbricher explained. *The TF10 has way more bass presence and slam than any dual BA out there.*


 
  
 Speaking of fallacy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, the TF10's lows driver has broadband output and twin motors for high power, but the TF10 is technically a dual BA with a 2-way crossover:
  

 (source #1)


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I wish I had the TF10 still, but with the upgrade silver cable.


----------



## jant71

houseofdoom said:


> I wish I had the TF10 still, but with the upgrade silver cable.


 

 Had the TF10 twice including one time with the solid core silver cable. Good phone but probably not in my top5. I'd take my current Aurisonics and modded IM-02 over it esp. for mid-range where the TF10 really can't compete that well.
  
 Actually, come to think of it, my Sony E0921 out of the X1->E11K with my silverplated interconnect sounds very much like a dynamic version of the silver cabled TF10. More satisfying being less bright and easier on the ears with their 16mm( Foster's?) driver providing better bass than the TF10 could. So, again that would go above them in my all time top five 
  
 Silver might not have been the best way to go. Maybe a quality OCC since they did lose a bit of warmth when just improving what was there as far as clarity, speed, and resolving power, imaging, etc. was possible without going silver.


----------



## getclikinagas

houseofdoom said:


> I wish I had the TF10 still, but with the upgrade silver cable.


 
 Stay away from those "weak" dual BAs


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Had the TF10 twice including one time with the solid core silver cable. Good phone but probably not in my top5. I'd take my current Aurisonics and modded IM-02 over it esp. for mid-range where the TF10 really can't compete.




Makes me feel regretful for sending the ckrs instead of the imxx series XD


----------



## mrmoto050

jant71 said:


> Had the TF10 twice including one time with the solid core silver cable. Good phone but probably not in my top5. I'd take my current Aurisonics and modded IM-02 over it esp. for mid-range where the TF10 really can't compete.


 
 What do you mean by modded IM-02?


----------



## jant71

I run my IM-02 with CKP200 tips and 75Ohm of added impedance which turns them into a tight, uber-transparent beast. Though they need some EQ as part of the mod to back off the treble which is a bit bright even for me with silicone tips. In comparison they sound  kind of lower res without it and a bit loose in the notes. Then they come alive with a more lively open, realistic sound with better note texture and feel. Don't like the IM-02 better than the Rockets w/o it but with it they make the Rockets sound dull and 2D. One level closer to being there in terms of transparency.


----------



## knives

james444 said:


> Speaking of fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you realize that, based on what you said, TF10 only has powerfull bass and good extension because it uses three BA?
  

 Doesn't matter that it is only a two way crossover. If it had only two of these three drivers, you would lose or power on the bass or extension.


----------



## Inszy

The same applies to iems with dynamic driver - if they have a flat response. And the same story with multi BA customs for professional use. You can buy iems for $20 which have more powerfull bass.
 And I don't need crazy bass to listen Vivaldi or Beethoven. On the contrary - it will spoil the music. But... de gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Makes me feel regretful for sending the ckrs instead of the imxx series XD


 
  
 Not sure the stock IM-02 is really "better" more than different than the CKR. A monitor for sure and the CKR is trying to be something totally different. The Rockets though are the next level in "sound reality" over the CKR and the modded IM is a good two steps past the CKR9. Hey, they are good but the others are just better and not quite for me. Rockets and IM-02 midranges are both forward, detailed, emotive and layered out beyond what the CKR9 can do as the bass qualities don't seem to continue up the line to the mids/vocals and treble.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

getclikinagas said:


> Stay away from those "weak" dual BAs




Nothing weak about the TF10 except the mids lol


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

james444 said:


> Speaking of fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 that big one is a dual BA. dual BA's aren't two separate casings. It's two speakers in one casing. that's the TWFK driver configuration. So with that little one, it's three drivers. not two.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

y Bassos have really opened up with 24 hours of burn in. Still a bit bass heavy, so I guess I should expect that with the name Basso, but the highs are pretty solid. Extended. No, they aren't as good as the Tenore. So if you have the Tenore, unless you want more bass, better treble, but less detail, stage, and instrument separation, then the Bassos are right down your alley. Another plus is no TTS.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> The TF10 has way more bass presence and slam than any dual BA out there.




Yeah,got some serious kick arse bass......but cant compared to dual BA,imho. Coz tf10 x-over'ed to 2 BAs just for bass so the impact.....


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

shawn71 said:


> Yeah,got some serious kick arse bass......but cant compared to dual BA,imho. Coz tf10 x-over'ed to 2 BAs just for bass so the impact.....


 
 +1


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

These T2 have me very excited. More so than anything that has come down the pike in a long while.


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> y Bassos have really opened up with 24 hours of burn in. Still a bit bass heavy, so I guess I should expect that with the name Basso, but the highs are pretty solid. Extended. No, they aren't as good as the Tenore. So if you have the Tenore, unless you want more bass, better treble, but less detail, stage, and instrument separation, then the Bassos are right down your alley. Another plus is no TTS.



Thanks for opinion. I really think that their sound will improve even more. But yeah I've read before that Tenores are really keepers than the bassos.


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> Your opinion matters to A LOT of headfiers, which is why this thread is still alive after this long, when others has long been abandoned, and why you got and kept the B3 alive. Havi owes you a HUGE favor...seriously.



+1



houseofdoom said:


> Thinksound provided no tracking. The sale was on for just a night, and some have already received theirs.



Oh hopefully it arrives soon then. 




bhazard said:


> They're still my favorite after all this time, which says a lot about them.



Good to know! I'm sure enough that what I've ordered, rocks


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> Thanks for opinion. I really think that their sound will improve even more. But yeah I've read before that Tenores are really keepers than the bassos.




Right now I'm taking back a bit of what I said. I've been tip rolling and tip rolling and I finally rolled up on my VSonic tips that came with my GR07BE, and I've found the synergy tips for the bassos. It's really streamlined the ss, as well as improved imaging and details. I've probably rolled 25-30 tips before finally deciding to try the VSonic tips (They are pseudo Sony hybrids), and now it's what took me so long?! The bassos sound SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> Right now I'm taking back a bit of what I said. I've been tip rolling and tip rolling and I finally rolled up on my VSonic tips that came with my GR07BE, and I've found the synergy tips for the bassos. It's really streamlined the ss, as well as improved imaging and details. I've probably rolled 25-30 tips before finally deciding to try the VSonic tips (They are pseudo Sony hybrids), and now it's what took me so long?! The bassos sound SO MUCH BETTER



Lol now that was quick xD still a great news. I'll be getting Bassos sometime anyway.. Oh and I also settled on Sony Hybrids for my Tenores. Seems like these go well with ZAs.


----------



## james444

knives said:


> Do you realize that, based on what you said, TF10 only has powerfull bass and good extension because it uses three BA?
> 
> Doesn't matter that it is only a two way crossover. If it had only two of these three drivers, you would lose or power on the bass or extension.


 


hifiaudiophile said:


> that big one is a dual BA. dual BA's aren't two separate casings. It's two speakers in one casing. that's the TWFK driver configuration. So with that little one, it's three drivers. not two.


 
  
 It has been argued that you need at least three drivers to divide bandwidth, which is clearly not the case. If you care to look up the spec sheets, you'll see that this isn't a TWFK (i.e. woofer / tweeter) application, but simply twin motors in one BA to allow for lower profile / size. Like I said earlier, it's mostly size and tuning that defines the result and there are bigger BAs with single motor that pack a similar punch. And I'm not even talking about venting here.
  
 But each to their own, and if you want to believe in your theory I'm not going to bother you any longer.


----------



## goa604

djscope said:


> Topping NX1 on Massdrop!!!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx1-headphone-amp


 
 Can price go lower than $33?


----------



## DJScope

goa604 said:


> Can price go lower than $33?


 
  
 No that is the lowest price. You can try eBay but if you do, be prepared to wait like 2 months to get the unit.


----------



## SilverEars

hifiaudiophile said:


> that big one is a dual BA. dual BA's aren't two separate casings. It's two speakers in one casing. that's the TWFK driver configuration. So with that little one, it's three drivers. not two.


 
 Below is what the Info about the product says.  Dual armature speaker for low and mids.  One for high.  So two outlets, but 3 armatures.  One crossover.  So you have lows and mids integrated with a tweater with a two way cross-over.  Each armature is responsible for it's range, yet it's split up into 2-way.  
  





  
Pro-Audio Sound Quality *Triple Armature Speaker Design with Passive Crossover:*
 Three individual armature speaker drivers reproduce low, mid and high frequencies for a sonically rich experience. Integrated passive-crossover directs the sound frequencies (low to high) to the appropriate speaker. Audio filters shape the sound for the closest experience to custom personal monitors available.



On the picture you can make out the two attached.

Here is the Shure Quad balanced armature, 3-way


----------



## HouseOfDoom

silverears said:


> Below is what the Info about the product says.  Dual armature speaker for low and mids.  One for high.  So two outlets, but 3 armatures.  One crossover.  So you have lows and mids integrated with a tweater with a two way cross-over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So HiFiAudiophile was right all along?


----------



## SilverEars

houseofdoom said:


> So HiFiAudiophile was right all along?


 
 Depends on how you look at it.  Well, if you look at James's picture closely, you see two put together or you see that as one casing.  But the outlet is of both.  I say since two armatures, there is separate compartment for each armature and put together with one outlet.  I would say two speakers since it's two armatures.  Or can you say one speaker since it's integrated with one outlet?


----------



## 1clearhead

silverears said:


> Depends on how you look at it.  Well, if you look at James's picture closely, you see two put together or you see that as one casing.  But the outlet is of both.  I say since two armatures, there is separate compartment for each armature and put together with one outlet.  I would say two speakers since it's two armatures.  Or can you say one speaker since it's integrated with one outlet?


 
  
 Actually, dual (meaning "two") armature speakers for low and mids coming out of one outlet.


----------



## SilverEars

Read more about them here from Tyll.  Check out the "Resources" section for more info.
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/how-balanced-armature-receiversdrivers-work
  
 Here is innards of signal and dual.


----------



## 1clearhead

I have heard regular made diaphragms, diaphragms with different materials, diaphragms with high-end magnets, or with titanium (coated) speakers. Than I’ve heard of regular single BA armature, double, triple, and even quadruple. And finally the latest hybrids with a combination of BA armature and diaphragms in all sorts of forms to give the impression of the best that’s out there. 
  
 But, the best sound also has to be achieved by the housing for the diaphragms, or that perfect cross-over board to the individual BA’s or hybrid combination to be the best. Note: They all have to travel through that one little tunnel that leads to your ears no matter how many speakers there is or the set-up may be. I’ve heard diaphragm speakers that sound way better then armatures, and vice versa, or hybrids that don’t get the job done. 
  
 So finally, it’s all about the tuning, housing, and materials (diaphragms or BA’s) used to have the best sounding in-ear monitor money can buy.
  
 Then, there’s the QC issues where I’ve learned a hard lesson on and should be favored just as much as SQ and everything else written above in my statement to make the best purchase.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Speaking of best money can buy, right now I'm having a beautiful listening experience out of my Ruizu X02 + SoundSOUL S-018 + Fiio E6 = $40 set up that provides a wide stage, deep warm bass, great details, and Hifi sound. Yeah...budget can be satisfying.


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> Speaking of best money can buy, right now I'm having a beautiful listening experience out of my Ruizu X02 + SoundSOUL S-018 + Fiio E6 = $40 set up that provides a wide stage, deep warm bass, great details, and Hifi sound. Yeah...budget can be satisfying.



 
+1 .....this is definitely what I'm talking about. I'm looking forward to buying one next month to add to my wooden collection. On another note, you should give the SADES SA608 a try, they are as good looking as they are sounding.


----------



## Ruben123

Im not interested in buying another cheap iem that rivals the most expensive as you, headfiers, ruined my wallet! Lol
I do have the budget-fi setup of last year though, clip+ with monoprice. Guess some here want tot know how it all compares!

Clip+ or zip is around $50 for 2gb so if those ruizus do compare nicely for $20 (dont find them cheaper).... And ofcourse iems: soundsoul vs edse vs monoprice vs...?

Must say a voodoo'ed Galaxy i9000 sounds better than my clip and it could be had cheap used.


----------



## Inszy

houseofdoom said:


> Speaking of best money can buy, right now I'm having a beautiful listening experience out of my Ruizu X02 + SoundSOUL S-018 + Fiio E6 = $40 set up that provides a wide stage, deep warm bass, great details, and Hifi sound. Yeah...budget can be satisfying.


 
 So probably there are two versions of Ruizu X-02, because the one that I have (from Gearbest), it doesn't sound like that. Roll off on bass, lack of details and so-so soundstage.


----------



## EISENbricher

ruben123 said:


> Im not interested in buying another cheap iem that rivals the most expensive as you, headfiers, ruined my wallet! Lol
> I do have the budget-fi setup of last year though, clip+ with monoprice. Guess some here want tot know how it all compares!
> 
> Clip+ or zip is around $50 for 2gb so if those ruizus do compare nicely for $20 (dont find them cheaper).... And ofcourse iems: soundsoul vs edse vs monoprice vs...?
> ...


 
 If I remember correctly at least some versions of Samsung Galaxy series use Wolfson DACs. Those are really really good for music.


----------



## twister6

With all this talk about Ruizu x02 and a few people mentioning about Gearbest best pricing (http://www.gearbest.com/ruizu-_gear/ , $16 for 4GB, $19 for 8GB), I just asked them about Ruizu x06 audio player which is x02 + Bluetooth for wireless listening, and they told me it will be in stock soon.  I think it will be awesome to have a small mp3 player you can listen to wired and wireless.
  
 That search lead me to check out some other stuff on their website, and I came across new Syllable G700 BT headphones (http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_131207.html).  I had Syllable headphones before, and those were a typical Beats look-a-like.  Here, you got an original looking version (and it looks hot!!!) with wired and wireless on-ear design.  I will definitely share my impressions once I test it, don't want to start a hype yet, but the pictures alone make me drool, especially that black leather with red stitching which reminds me so much of Senns Momentum split headband.


----------



## james444

silverears said:


> Depends on how you look at it.  Well, if you look at James's picture closely, you see two put together or you see that as one casing.  But the outlet is of both.  I say since two armatures, there is separate compartment for each armature and put together with one outlet.  I would say two speakers since it's two armatures.  Or can you say one speaker since it's integrated with one outlet?


 


1clearhead said:


> Actually, dual (meaning "two") armature speakers for low and mids coming out of one outlet.


 
  
 Well, that's exactly what it isn't. It is not one low and one mids armature packed together in a combined casing, but two identical broadband motors working in unison. If you look up Sonion's specs, they don't even market it as dual armature, but simply as "woofer".
  
 Still, I agree with SilverEars that the driver count may depend on how you look at it, and for the sake of the argument one could see them as two drivers. However, the original argument wasn't about driver count per se, actually it has been claimed that you need at least three drivers to divide bandwidth for sufficient bass, which imo is simply wrong. Even if you count the TF10's low armature as dual, its motors are still identical and cover the same bandwidth and there's only a single crossover point between the low and high BA.
  
 FWIW, go to Vision Ear's website and check out the VE2. It's dual BA and according to their description highly popular among drummers (due to its slightly U-shaped signature). I've never met a drummer who'd put up with bass anaemic IEMs lol, but as always ymmv. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (sorry for OT, now this is really my last post on the matter)


----------



## cjs001

twister6 said:


> With all this talk about Ruizu x02 and a few people mentioning about Gearbest best pricing (http://www.gearbest.com/ruizu-_gear/ , $16 for 4GB, $19 for 8GB), I just asked them about Ruizu x06 audio player which is x02 + Bluetooth for wireless listening, and they told me it will be in stock soon.  I think it will be awesome to have a small mp3 player you can listen to wired and wireless.
> 
> That search lead me to check out some other stuff on their website, and I came across new Syllable G700 BT headphones (http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_131207.html).  I had Syllable headphones before, and those were a typical Beats look-a-like.  Here, you got an original looking version (and it looks hot!!!) with wired and wireless on-ear design.  I will definitely share my impressions once I test it, don't want to start a hype yet, but the pictures alone make me drool, especially that black leather with red stitching which reminds me so much of Senns Momentum split headband.


 
  
 Yeah I noticed they have a lot of cheap gear but I wanted to use my Ruizu X02 purchase as a testing the water before looking up anything else they have to offer. Still, if you're happy to take the plunge and bit the bullet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sigh. Still waiting for my 8GB Ruizu X02 to arrive though.


----------



## Ruben123

Yeah please share your findings of those DAPs with us. If it´s a real Sansa-alternative it would be great since in Europe those 8GB Clip Zips are over $55 (!). And it should have much better battery life compared to +- 15 hours of the Clips.
  
 ALTHOUGH Im quite sceptical that it's really (much) better, watch out for placebo effects guys


----------



## MuZo2

james444 said:


> Well, that's exactly what it isn't. It is not one low and one mids armature packed together in a combined casing, but two identical broadband motors working in unison. If you look up Sonion's specs, they don't even market it as dual armature, but simply as "woofer".
> 
> Still, I agree with SilverEars that the driver count may depend on how you look at it, and for the sake of the argument one could see them as two drivers. However, the original argument wasn't about driver count per se, actually it has been claimed that you need at least three drivers to divide bandwidth for sufficient bass, which imo is simply wrong. Even if you count the TF10's low armature as dual, its motors are still identical and cover the same bandwidth and there's only a single crossover point between the low and high BA.
> 
> ...


 

 +1
 There are very good single BA iems which can cover whole spectrum.
 Also dual BA iem like stage 2, VE2, BA200 and Supra seems to get good reviews
  
 Also people saying BA dont have bass , Single CI driver can produce basshead level bass , it depends how its configured.


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> With all this talk about Ruizu x02 and a few people mentioning about Gearbest best pricing (http://www.gearbest.com/ruizu-_gear/ , $16 for 4GB, $19 for 8GB), I just asked them about Ruizu x06 audio player which is x02 + Bluetooth for wireless listening, and they told me it will be in stock soon.  I think it will be awesome to have a small mp3 player you can listen to wired and wireless.
> 
> That search lead me to check out some other stuff on their website, and I came across new Syllable G700 BT headphones (http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_131207.html).  I had Syllable headphones before, and those were a typical Beats look-a-like.  Here, you got an original looking version (and it looks hot!!!) with wired and wireless on-ear design.  I will definitely share my impressions once I test it, don't want to start a hype yet, but the pictures alone make me drool, especially that black leather with red stitching which reminds me so much of Senns Momentum split headband.


 
 The G800 too.
 http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_127113.html
  
 I had one of the older Syllable models. It was ok, nothing spectacular.


----------



## Ira Delphic

eisenbricher said:


> If I remember correctly at least some versions of Samsung Galaxy series use Wolfson DACs. Those are really really good for music.


 
  
 Yup. That is true. I had a Samsung S3 with the Wolfson and it had great sound. I also still have a Samsung Nexus 10 with the Wolfson DAC (the Nexus 7 does not have it) and the sound is very good. As long as the charger isn't plugged in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 But in India Samsung used their own CPU for the S3 and I wouldn't doubt if they used a different DAC.


----------



## goa604

I was ready to buy samsung i9000 today for $50. The guy called me back and told me his sister already sold it. **** my luck.  If you go to the play store and look up voodoo sound 
 there is a nice list in description of devices with wolfson DAC. I hope ill find another i9000 for 50$ because its cheaper than sansa clip, and better than ruizu i believe as well.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ira delphic said:


> Yup. That is true. I had a Samsung S3 with the Wolfson and it had great sound. I also still have a Samsung Nexus 10 with the Wolfson DAC (the Nexus 7 does not have it) and the sound is very good. As long as the charger isn't plugged in :mad: .
> But in India Samsung used their own CPU for the S3 and I wouldn't doubt if they used a different DAC.


My portable rig is a Samsung Galaxy sch-i500 (the first Galaxy phone) and a Topping NX1 amp. The sch-i500 has Wolfson's WM8994 DAC, which is not cutting edge, but sounds great. 

All these mp3 and portable DAC are being sold, when the truth is many of them are outclassed by older cell phones.


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> My portable rig is a Samsung Galaxy sch-i500 (the first Galaxy phone) and a Topping NX1 amp. The sch-i500 has Wolfson's WM8994 DAC, which is not cutting edge, but sounds great.
> 
> *All these mp3 and portable DAC are being sold, when the truth is many of them are outclassed by older cell phones.*


 
  +1
  
 Quote:


goa604 said:


> I was ready to buy samsung i9000 today for $50. The guy called me back and told me his sister already sold it. **** my luck.  If you go to the play store and look up voodoo sound
> there is a nice list in description of devices with wolfson DAC. I hope ill find another i9000 for 50$ because its cheaper than sansa clip, and better than ruizu i believe as well.


 
  You know what, that's actually a very good deal. While I can't use my older phone for this purpose (sucky DAC) but I use that android phone for a lot purposes... couple it with big capacity microsd and after installing appropriate apps you can use it as media server on your WiFi, as a hotspot or just to download torrents (thus saving your PC's time and power bill).
 Do think of these as well when you want to get i9000.
  
 Quote:


ira delphic said:


> Yup. That is true. I had a Samsung S3 with the Wolfson and it had great sound. I also still have a Samsung Nexus 10 with the Wolfson DAC (the Nexus 7 does not have it) and the sound is very good. As long as the charger isn't plugged in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 haha ikr... charger just introduces too much EMI most of the times. It really sucks. It bothers me even more whenever I try to play my electric guitar... I had tried a lot to find about some device that removes EMI but no luck. Finally purchased a huge capacity power bank (the one that comes with 2 usb ports) and I drive my guitar's processor with that and also charge phone with the power bank. Zero EMI   And just leave the power bank charging overnight.
  
 Oh yeah most of the models in India use Exynos. But the snapdragon ones are available too here on eBay at slight more cost. I felt tempted lol but have a smartphone already.


----------



## cjs001

I swear BA and Dynamic Drivers are like the AK47 vs AR15 of the IEM Audiophile community... look at them after some 30 years and countless iteration of evolution later surprise surprise, their design changes wound up becoming more and more like one another. Gun nuts should know what I'm talking about
  
  



> Moving-coil[edit]
> 
> 
> A typical moving-coil headphone transducer​​
> ...


 
 

Both are *old, tried and tested technology* and are still being *continually improved today*. Just with recent years, our advancement in miniaturization has allowed manufacturers to produce ever smaller and better Balanced Armature and Dynamic Drivers at relatively speaking, lower costs with more and more innovative materials. Does it matter whether or not one is inherently good at doing something when their *fundamental working principal* is the *same*? There's just going to be more and more iterations of both designs, and if there's any weaknesses in either, hopefully one day they'll be eliminated or made so insignificant it doesn't matter. As shown by many BA manufacturers, there's much to be improved on the design, and Dynamic Drivers continues to be an appealing option as lighter, stiffer materials are made available like biopolymers, titanium and carbon fibres.

 

But of course, who am I kidding. It's all about absolute fidelity.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

vlenbo said:


> To be honest, it is actually an opinion, at least when it comes to impact and slam.
> 
> Weight and extension may be the factual pieces of evidence if we go from Ink's opinionated "facts" about the extension problems a ba and dual ba have.


 

Ok I'll buy that. ~~cheers~~ +1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Both are *old, tried and tested technology* and are still being *continually improved today*. Just with recent years, our advancement in miniaturization has allowed manufacturers to produce ever smaller and better Balanced Armature and Dynamic Drivers at relatively speaking, lower costs with more and more innovative materials. Does it matter whether or not one is inherently good at doing something when their *fundamental working principal* is the *same*? There's just going to be more and more iterations of both designs, and if there's any weaknesses in either, hopefully one day they'll be eliminated or made so insignificant it doesn't matter. As shown by many BA manufacturers, there's much to be improved on the design, and Dynamic Drivers continues to be an appealing option as lighter, stiffer materials are made available like biopolymers, titanium and carbon fibres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the good read. BA's have been around since the 20's? I want a pair of those Baldwin Mica BA headphones! Rock those down the street


----------



## eke2k6

houseofdoom said:


> It's not opinion, but simply FACT. Dual and single BA have terrible bass impact, weight, and slam. *Quit trying to use some lame brain voodoo to convince a great many ears here that dual BA's, in any configuration, will have some kind of dynamic bass presence based on tuning. It just doesn't work that way, as the UE 700, DBA 02, Doppio, ZE1000, Sony XBA 2, ect ect ect will attest to. Jeez man.*


 
  
  
 *glances at signature and join date*
  
  
 Hmm...not much experience behind such statements.
  
  
 Ok, just from the IEMs I've heard, I'll present you with a list of single and dual BAs that have more slam and weight than a lot of well-regarded dynamics.. You can go look at my profile to see a full list.
  
  
 1. Final Audio Design FI-BA-SS. A single balanced armature that has far more body and slam than the likes of the GR07. I did a write-up here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/624560/mini-shootout-vsonic-gr07-mkii-vs-final-audio-design-fi-ba-ss
  
  
 2. Final Audio Design Heaven V: Another single balanced armature that I'd classify as quite warm and bassy, with enough slam (when needed) to rival my ASG-2.
  
  
 3. Etymotic HF5. With a solid seal, the slam and body on these things is incredible. I regret selling mine almost every day.
  
  
 4. A few others I've heard that I didn't bother to write down notes about.
  
  
  
  
 The IEMs you listed in that post were pretty much all tuned to have bright signatures, and your statement shows a general lack of knowledge about how BA technology works. I'll leave a picture below showing the different possible sizes for BA drivers, and leave it to you to decide for yourself whether or not you think design choices can play a part in how the end product sounds.


----------



## EISENbricher

eke2k6 said:


> *glances at signature and join date*
> 
> 
> Hmm...not much experience behind such statements.


 
 Good read but could have omitted some of the part.
  
 Just owning quadrillion dollar earphone inventory and joining head-fi on 10000BC doesn't qualify someone to be rude.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eke2k6 said:


> *glances at signature and join date*
> 
> 
> Hmm...not much experience behind such statements.
> ...




Dude, my join date in no way reflects my experience, age, or knowledge of audio devices. The comparison of the GR07 is indeed a smoke and mirrors comparison. I own the GR07BE, and frankly, it's the weakest dynamic I own in regards to bass. The GR07 series is notorious for two things a) sibilance b) weak bass response. Indeed my old Doppio had more bass than my GR07BE lol Schiit, my old single BA UE600 had better bass. Not saying much. As for those BA's you mentioned, I've either owned at one time or auditioned, and yes, you're right, for a BA, they have fine bass. Some like the Final Audio has a very warm and lush bass. Too bad when comparing to an actual high quality, well tuned dynamic like my FX850 or the IE80, the bass sound suddenly turns out anemic and pale in comparison. Heck, even the Bassos whip those BA in bass, and despite the Basso name, they aren't that imposing with the bass. The Rain 2 has heavier more present bass.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> Good read but could have omitted some of the part.
> 
> Just owning quadrillion dollar earphone inventory and joining head-fi on 10000BC doesn't qualify someone to be rude.




+1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Yeah I noticed they have a lot of cheap gear but I wanted to use my Ruizu X02 purchase as a testing the water before looking up anything else they have to offer. Still, if you're happy to take the plunge and bit the bullet...  Sigh. Still waiting for my 8GB Ruizu X02 to arrive though.




With proper EQ, my amp, and high quality files, the X02 is a very enjoyable DAP. I went from disappointed to happy with the addition of a nice warm amp to give the very VERY digital sounding X02 some analog warmth.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So far I'm locked in quite the sonic battle between the Thinksound Rain 2, Zero Audio Basso, SoundSOUL S-018, VSonic GR07BE, and Zero Audio Tenore. Left the B3 and 300h out of it, because the B3 needs an amp and the 300h are a step down from all of the above. This is our of the iPhone 6 with no amp. Flat setting. No EQ.


----------



## vlenbo

eisenbricher said:


> Good read but could have omitted some of the part.
> 
> Just owning quadrillion dollar earphone inventory and joining head-fi on 10000BC doesn't qualify someone to be rude.



Err, heaven V is a $200 in-ear


----------



## HouseOfDoom

vlenbo said:


> Err, heaven V is a $200 in-ear




Don't wanna nitpick, but new with shipping, it's almost $300. If it was ever $200 or less, I might have actually tried it.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

FINAL AUDIO DEGIGN?? I got roped into buying the V and VI a year ago, based on the hype coming from the discovery thread, and I could have choked those guys. $750 for two IEM's, but not worth $100 each. Mid forward BA's with decent timbre, but butt weak bass quantity and I had to EQ. I was toldthese were bass heavy single Ba, with out of thisworld tuning. It's a vocal and classical music IEM, totally inappropriate for metal or classic rock. IMHO. The singolos were a way better purchase than the FAD, and $300 less.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So any early impressions on the Rain 2?

@HiFiAudiophile


----------



## phantomore

Just wanted to try out a really cheap IEMS, that you didn't name in the list.
 I just ordered, MAYA T3 MAYA S6 cant wait to try them out, cause never seen a IEM that cheap.
 They claim to have dust and water proofness so, I will be testing that also.
 The T3 looks like it has a great cable quality. 
  
 Just curious how these cheap IEMs sound...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I think bhazard can answer you about the Maya? If I remember correctly, you get what you pay for? In other words, not great. Maybe serviceable?


----------



## phantomore

Yes defiantly, Just got them in the mail, already did the water and dust testing, works fine for me. sound quality, is just awful. I guess you get what you pay for, but for a 20USD headphone, I don't expect crap like this. Bass is so muffled, even more than beats, I hear like the most minimal treble. Its amazing how I now dont hear some instruments.  WOW AMAZING >.<
 Its a fine earphone to walk around in public, but like when you want good listening sessions, I will go with my shures, or my audezes.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

phantomore said:


> Yes defiantly, Just got them in the mail, already did the water and dust testing, works fine for me. sound quality, is just awful. I guess you get what you pay for, but for a 20USD headphone, I don't expect crap like this. Bass is so muffled, even more than beats, I hear like the most minimal treble. Its amazing how I now dont hear some instruments.  WOW AMAZING >.<
> Its a fine earphone to walk around in public, but like when you want good listening sessions, I will go with my shures, or my audezes.




Sorry to hear that. Felt that same disappointment with the VSD3S.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> Sorry to hear that. Felt that same disappointment with the VSD3S.


 
  
 Are you referring to this?:
  


> Bass is so muffled, even more than beats, I hear like the most minimal treble. Its amazing how I now dont hear some instruments.


 
  
 If so, I'm surprised given the majority of positive reviews I've read about them!


----------



## gradesm

waynes world said:


> Are you referring to this?:
> 
> 
> If so, I'm surprised given the majority of positive reviews I've read about them!


 
 I agree, perhaps he got a lemon. My experience with VSD3s were vastly opposite to how he described them. Bass quantity was a tad bit too much for my taste in fact.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

My experience with the VSD3S was not like his with the Maya. Just the disappointment. The VSD3S is IMO way too sibilant, with pedestrian bass, and really the only thing good was the stage, treble extension, and the housing was nice. It was just a grainy rough sound.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

I agree. The VSD3S is junior varsity. JV. The TTPOD T1E is much better and cheaper. Heck, the S-018 is superior to the VSD3S, and it's $10.


----------



## cjs001

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks for the good read. BA's have been around since the 20's? I want a pair of those Baldwin Mica BA headphones! Rock those down the street


 
 Yes, as are many many audio transducer systems. They're not some recent years nano-age solution. Just recent advancements have allowed us to make some significant leap ahead with some platforms. The BA were used by the military radio for a while during WWII IIRC.
  
 Lol, the Baldwins might sound worse than your great grandfather's phone, but I guess it would be interesting to listen to music off that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagine dubstep off a 95 year old headphone...


----------



## bhazard

That Soundsoul is no joke. Better than the Piston in every way.
  
 If it stays at $8 it needs to reach monoprice $8 legendary status like those did 2+ years ago.
  
 The 7XX is getting a run through now. I'm surprised it can handle EDM, but it is very obvious it isn't a strong suit. No semi-open can match a good closed dynamic rumble.
  
 Rock is where these things shine. Ultra clear, but a bit crispy in the highs too. Maybe burn it will settle them a bit. STP Core 24bit is sounding awesome.
  
 Static-X sounding terrific. Got me banging my head in memory of Wayne.
  
 Passes the Slayer test with flying colors.


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> My experience with the VSD3S was not like his with the Maya. Just the disappointment. *The VSD3S is IMO way too sibilant*, with pedestrian bass, and really the only thing good was the stage, treble extension, and the housing was nice. It was just a grainy rough sound.


 
  
 +


hifiaudiophile said:


> I agree. The VSD3S is junior varsity. JV. *The TTPOD T1E is much better and cheaper*. Heck, the S-018 is superior to the VSD3S, and it's $10.


 
 ^
 If only i could agree with ya'll sigh. The TTPODs is decent but nowhere near as good as the VSD3S or even the Zero Audio Bassos. If you are hearing crazy sibilance in the VSD3S think your ears should be bleeding from your gr07 BEs by now. The VSD3S line is nowhere near as sibilant as those gr07's, more in line with the VC02's in smoothness.
  
 
  
*edit: *Oh if the VSD3S is "junior varsity" then the TTPODs is little league.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> If only i could agree with ya'll sigh. The TTPODs is decent but nowhere hear as good as the VSD3S or even the Zero Audio Bassos. If you are hearing crazy sibilance in the VSD3S think your ears should be bleeding from your gr07 BEs by now. The VSD3S line is nowhere near as sibilant as those gr07's, more in line with the VC02's in smoothness.




Agreed. While I think both of them punch slightly above their suggested price, the VSD3S is the clear winner. Yes, the TTPODs are smoother and less fatiguing than the VSD3S, but the latter has better clarity and its treble is more extended. That's possibly why it's prone to being sibilant, but it's hard to blame an IEM for accurately producing the recorded sound.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> If only i could agree with ya'll sigh. The TTPODs is decent but nowhere hear as good as the VSD3S or even the Zero Audio Bassos. If you are hearing crazy sibilance in the VSD3S think your ears should be bleeding from your gr07 BEs by now. The VSD3S line is nowhere near as sibilant as those gr07's, more in line with the VC02's in smoothness.




I'm loving my bassos. Really grown on me. I've been trying to give these Rain 2 a bit of play, but those bassos keep calling my name.


----------



## ZapX629

I think part of the problem is people keep saying it's sibilant when it's actually not sibilant at all. There is a treble peak in the 10-12k range and that makes for a harsh, shimmery sound with cymbals and snare drums. Sibilance occurs in the 4-6k range where the VSD3S is actually quite smooth.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

bhazard said:


> That Soundsoul is no joke. Better than the Piston in every way.
> 
> If it stays at $8 it needs to reach monoprice $8 legendary status like those did 2+ years ago.


 
 +1 The SoundSOUL S-018 is one of the best budget IEMs I've ever owned. Period. I've owned some top rated and expensive TOTL and Mid Fi greats, and the S-018 isn't far off being included in mid fi proficiency.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

zapx629 said:


> I think part of the problem is people keep saying it's sibilant when it's actually not sibilant at all. There is a treble peak in the 10-12k range and that makes for a harsh, shimmery sound with cymbals and snare drums. Sibilance occurs in the 4-6k range where the VSD3S is actually quite smooth.


 
 No. it's actually quite sibilant. My A83, even though it has a very prominent top end, isn't sibilant at all. It's about tuning, and VSonic doesn't know how to tune sibilance out of their IEMs.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> No. it's actually quite sibilant. My A83, even though it has a very prominent top end, isn't sibilant at all. It's about tuning, and VSonic doesn't know how to tune sibilance out of their IEMs.




LOL +1


----------



## sfwalcer

dinerenblanc said:


> Agreed. While I think both of them punch slightly above their suggested price, the VSD3S is the clear winner. Yes, the TTPODs are smoother and less fatiguing than the VSD3S, but the latter has better clarity and its treble is more extended. That's possibly why it's prone to being sibilant, but it's hard to blame an IEM for accurately producing the recorded sound.


 
 ^
 For me the VSD3S is more mature and sophisticated in tuning while the TTPODs more consumer grade with a solid bassy sound without being overly warm which gives them pretty good clarity overall. Both are great sounding and is sweet for their asking price but the VSonics is clearly the better IEM sonically. But i might have to pick the KC06 slightly over the VSD3S though. : P
  
  


houseofdoom said:


> I'm loving my bassos. Really grown on me. I've been trying to give these Rain 2 a bit of play, but those bassos keep calling my name.


 
 ^
 If you were able to not get any crazy driverflex on those bassos they are damn smooth and spacious sounding across the sonic spectrum without the sub/mid bass muddying anything. For the longest tyme i thought of them as an complete upgrade to the Sony MH1/C's and you know how much hype those Sonys had. LoL But since i re-heard/owned those MH1/C's recently the Bassos offers a similar sound signature but is much more airy in presentation while the MH1/C's are more dynamic/natural in it's sound siggy.
  
 Both are great if you want a sweet bassy sound on the cheap without a slow/bloated bass end muddying up the rest of the sound. So sweet score there meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


zapx629 said:


> I think part of the problem is people keep saying it's sibilant when it's actually not sibilant at all. There is a treble peak in the 10-12k range and that makes for a harsh, shimmery sound with cymbals and snare drums. Sibilance occurs in the 4-6k range where the VSD3S is actually quite smooth.


 
 ^
 No idea which "k" is which, but for me the VSD3S is pretty damn smooth across the sonic spectrum but yet has nice extension/sparkle up top. Their mids/ upper mids is nowhere as harsh/fatiguing as say the ATH CKR9 in the upper mids. If ya'll wanna talk about sibilance typical consumer grade JVC/ATH gears is masters of it. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Those two Jpn companies seems to love to over emphasize certain upper frequency regions to give their gears a more "exciting" sound initially, but will kill your hearing in the long term.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> No idea which "k" is which, but for me the VSD3S is pretty damn smooth across the sonic spectrum but yet has nice extension/sparkle up top. Their mids/ upper mids is nowhere as harsh/fatiguing as say the ATH CKR9 in the upper mids. If ya'll wanna talk about sibilance typical consumer grade JVC/ATH gears is masters of it. LoL
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Once again, I agree with you. The ATH CKR9 can be quite harsh with certain tracks, hence why it's a genre specific IEM for me. 


hifiaudiophile said:


> No. it's actually quite sibilant. My A83, even though it has a very prominent top end, isn't sibilant at all. It's about tuning, and VSonic doesn't know how to tune sibilance out of their IEMs.


 
 You're comparing a $40 IEM to a $300 one . . .


----------



## sfwalcer

dinerenblanc said:


> Once again, I agree with you. The ATH CKR9 can be quite harsh with certain tracks, hence why it's a genre specific IEM for me.
> 
> *You're comparing a $40 IEM to a $300 one . . .*


 
 ^
 Some people have compared a $15-$20 IEM (Sony MH1/C) to the $1000+ AKG K300K's me thinks once and those Sony's came on top so...... it makes for fun reads.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Some people have compared a $15-$20 IEM (Sony MH1/C) to the $1000+ AKG K300K's me thinks once and those Sony's came on top so...... it makes for fun reads.


 
 the Sony MH1 with the 3003??? LMAO!!!! Now the reason I compared the VSD3S to the A83 is because some people actually think that$40.00 IEM can hang with the big boyz, and make it a point to defend it at ever turn. So i think it's a fair comparison. Another was the Rain 2 to the FX850. No. Just no. Not even close.


----------



## cjs001

Some more in-depths fun facts and information about Balanced Armatures. That gif shows some of the best illustration of the working of a modern day BA IMO. Hopefully reading this will put to rest many preconception about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 TL;DR
  
 Tyll Hertsens


> *Summary*
> Balanced armature receivers are not particularly acoustically flat devices and suffer from significant resonant behaviors. But because of there very small size and high efficiency they are attractive transducers for in-ear monitor and hearing-aid manufacturers.
> 
> Numerous methods for acoustical damping and control of frequency response are, fortunately, available to BA receiver manufacturers and IEM designers both within the device and externally. In addition, multiple drivers with cross-overs further allow IEM makers to sculpt the sound from IEMs.


 
 That's why some IEM uses BA.


----------



## ZapX629

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> No idea which "k" is which, but for me the VSD3S is pretty damn smooth across the sonic spectrum but yet has nice extension/sparkle up top. Their mids/ upper mids is nowhere as harsh/fatiguing as say the ATH CKR9 in the upper mids. If ya'll wanna talk about sibilance typical consumer grade JVC/ATH gears is masters of it. LoL
> 
> 
> ...


 
 See, for me the CKR9's mids sound great. I love the bass response too. I think they're well worth the $160 I paid for them and they're my go to IEM. I agree with you on JVC though. Those things are straight piercing. That's the beauty of head-fi though; people have different opinions on things, and that's cool. A good reviewer can say "this isn't my thing, but I can see why it would appeal if you like X or Y rather than Z." It's when people start talking in absolutes and stating opinions as facts, making you out to be crazy for liking what you like that it gets bad vibes all over threads.


----------



## Shawn71

dinerenblanc said:


> You're comparing a $40 IEM to a $300 one . . .




You missin THE point here....I wld say vsd3S as privileged IEM and is a serious contender to that $300 IEM, (er...$339 actually)....


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> The 7XX is getting a run through now. I'm surprised it can handle EDM, but it is very obvious it isn't a strong suit. No semi-open can match a good closed dynamic rumble.




Fidelio X1's are pretty satisfying for open phones in that dept.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

shawn71 said:


> You missin THE point here....I wld say vsd3S as privileged IEM and is a serious contender to that $300 IEM, (er...$339 actually)....


 
 LOL


----------



## james444

houseofdoom said:


> Dude, my join date in no way reflects my experience, age, or knowledge of audio devices. The comparison of the GR07 is indeed a smoke and mirrors comparison. I own the GR07BE, and frankly, it's the weakest dynamic I own in regards to bass. The GR07 series is notorious for two things a) sibilance b) weak bass response. Indeed my old Doppio had more bass than my GR07BE lol Schiit, my old single BA UE600 had better bass. Not saying much. As for those BA's you mentioned, I've either owned at one time or auditioned, and yes, you're right, for a BA, they have fine bass. Some like the Final Audio has a very warm and lush bass. *Too bad when comparing to an actual high quality, well tuned dynamic like my FX850 or the IE80, the bass sound suddenly turns out anemic and pale in comparison*. Heck, even the Bassos whip those BA in bass, and despite the Basso name, they aren't that imposing with the bass. The Rain 2 has heavier more present bass.


 
  
 Good to know your reference point at last. If you had told us earlier, we could have saved time and effort.
  
 FX850:

  
 IE80:


----------



## HouseOfDoom

This came in. The Fidue A71. Right out of the box, it leapfrogged all this I owe in sonic ability, finesse, delivery, and ss. 

These are simply put, the best value in audio. Even better than the KEF M200. I can't believe what I'm hearing. Just...blown...away.


----------



## Francisk

james444 said:


> Good to know your reference point at last. If you had told us earlier, we could have saved time and effort.
> 
> FX850:
> 
> ...




There's some that take their liking of mid-bass as the holy mantra of sound perfection and expect everybody else to follow the same path. It's like the blind trying to lead the way


----------



## cjs001

Chill everyone. Maybe it's time we get started on those gluten free headphones.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cjs001 said:


> Chill everyone. Maybe it's time we get started on those gluten free headphones.



LOL touché!


----------



## Inszy

francisk said:


> There's some that take their liking of mid-bass as the holy mantra of sound perfection and expect everybody else to follow the same path. It's like the blind trying to lead the way



Like I said - BA are good of you want flat response. Then bass is very good.


----------



## Hisoundfi

My must have list for 2015:

Sidy DGS200 
TTPOD T2
Hisoundaudio Hybrids 
Havi b6 (if they are released) 
Ostry kc07 (when they are released) 
Vsonic vsd7 (if they are released) 
Sennheiser hd 600
AKG K7XX (coming in February)


----------



## BigGearHunter

hisoundfi said:


> My must have list for 2015:
> 
> Sidy DGS200
> TTPOD T2
> ...


 

 Don't forget about the potential surprises KZ will bring to us next year


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> This came in. The Fidue A71. Right out of the box, it leapfrogged all this I owe in sonic ability, finesse, delivery, and ss.
> 
> These are simply put, the best value in audio. Even better than the KEF M200. I can't believe what I'm hearing. Just...blown...away.


so wayne was right all the time..


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> so wayne was right all the time..



He and drnewmexico and dannybai...YEP.


----------



## eke2k6

inszy said:


> Like I said - BA are good of you want flat response. Then bass is very good.


 
  
  
 Again, this is just a straight up fallacy.
  
 The reason I bring up the number of IEMs I've heard is because it lends a greater sample size. James444 has heard and owned more than double the IEMs I have, and he's been around the block enough to be considered a earphone connoisseur.
  
  
 Some of the bassier IEMs I've heard have been balanced armatures. The likes of the SD3, TG334, N6, FI-BA-SS, FA-4E XB, and others will outpunch a lot of dynamics.I actually couldn't get along with the Noble 6 because it had straight up too much bass.
  
  
 The only fact in the BA vs dynamic debate is that tuning is almost everything. Driver type plays a part, yes, but not nearly as much as you may think. Look at the MH1c vs Aurisonics Rockets. Both are microdynamics, but the MH1c's bass makes the Rockets tremble in comparison.
  
 Some argue that BAs are faster than dynamics...again, this is false. The GR07 manages to be damn near perfect in balancing speed, impact, texture, and quantity. It's faster than a lot of BAs I've heard as well.
  
  


houseofdoom said:


> Too bad when comparing to an actual high quality, well tuned dynamic like my FX850 or the IE80, the bass sound suddenly turns out anemic and pale in comparison. Heck, even the Bassos whip those BA in bass, and despite the Basso name, they aren't that imposing with the bass. The Rain 2 has heavier more present bass.


  
  
 I was going to say something about this, but James444 addressed it in a far more diplomatic way than I could have.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

eke2k6 said:


> Again, this is just a straight up fallacy.
> 
> The reason I bring up the number of IEMs I've heard is because it lends a greater sample size. James444 has heard and owned more than double the IEMs I have, and he's been around the block enough to be considered a earphone connoisseur.
> 
> ...




Agreed. It's unfortunate to see the way people react when others who are more educated on the matter are just trying to impart more information. Tuning is everything.


----------



## waynes world

eisenbricher said:


> so wayne was right all the time..


 
  
 If you listen with _my_ ears, then I'm _always_ right!
  
  
 Quote:


houseofdoom said:


> He and drnewmexico and dannybai...YEP.


 
  
 ... and djvkool and twister6 and now HouseOfDoom!
  
Glad you're liking them Doom. If you want to lower the bass a bit, then wider bore tips (ie UE900) are your friend, and debateably also some burn in. And you can probably turn off your bass boost lol. They basically are my favorite iems at this time and the ones that I keep wanting to get back to. Full, addictive, non-fatiguing sound - closest thing to headphone type sound that I've heard out of an iem (but, I haven't heard the likes of the fx850's). You have to enjoy bass, a warm leaning signature, and not be a detail freak or a treble head to really love them. And if you think that you're going to keep them and you want to wear them down, don't hesitate to snip off the damned memory wire.


----------



## 1clearhead

dinerenblanc said:


> Agreed. It's unfortunate to see the way people react when others who are more educated on the matter are just trying to impart more information. Tuning is everything.


 
  
+1 .....A big plus 1.


----------



## tomscy2000

LOLOLOL at all this BA bass malarky.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

You people still going on about BAs? Single and dual BA have decent bass for what they are. They are NOT qualitative like a dynamic. So stop with the clinical crapola! I think we already had several folks state their case about certain BA having solid, well delivered bass when tuned properly, which would satisfy any connoisseur of the neutral ss? I agree with this, and I moved on. Even got a great history lesson about the BA and dynamic driver. I think HiFiAudiophile mentioned owning the FAD models and the sound being bass heavy "for a BA". That's what I would expect too from my experience. So just drop the BA misogyny, and move on to what is actually important, like those new DD Zero Audio posted in the Discovery page!!! Or that the Fidue A71 has a sound signature sexier than Kate Upton!!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Wayne, I'm using the JVC spiral dots, and the cable down. I've just been losing myself in this ss. It's so smooth, lush, and still detailed. Vocals soar. Instruments shine. Just what I've been wanting all along. Sad that my next thought is..what's the next logical step up? This forum has made me a sick sick man lol


----------



## tomscy2000

houseofdoom said:


> BA misogyny


 
  
 Waow. I had no idea transducers had genders. So interesting. I advocate for equal rights for all transducer genders, of course.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

eisenbricher said:


> so wayne was right all the time..


 
 +1 awesome IEM! Might be my favorite if not for the A83, and sometimes i think i love the A71 more?


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> You people still going on about BAs? Single and dual BA have decent bass for what they are. They are NOT qualitative like a dynamic. So stop with the clinical crapola! I think we already had several folks state their case about certain BA having solid, well delivered bass when tuned properly, which would satisfy any connoisseur of the neutral ss? I agree with this, and I moved on. Even got a great history lesson about the BA and dynamic driver. I think HiFiAudiophile mentioned owning the FAD models and the sound being bass heavy "for a BA". That's what I would expect too from my experience. So just drop the BA misogyny, and move on to what is actually important, like those new DD Zero Audio posted in the Discovery page!!! Or that *the Fidue A71 has a sound signature sexier than Kate Upton*!!!


 
  
 Indeed, both got a great bottom end


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

tomscy2000 said:


> Waow. I had no idea transducers had genders. So interesting. I advocate for equal rights for all transducer genders, of course.


 
 I don't think that application was meant to be taken literally or in the context of gender?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

tomscy2000 said:


> LOLOLOL at all this BA bass malarky.


 
 +1 with the LOLOL


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

twister6 said:


> Indeed, both got a great bottom end


 
 So you own the A83 and A71 like me? Do you find yourself almost preferring the A71 to the A83 like me? or am I just weird like that? lol


----------



## kahaluu

hifiaudiophile said:


> +1 awesome IEM! Might be my favorite if not for the A83, and sometimes i think i love the A71 more?


 

 I find myself listening to the A71's more than my 850's. They're just so smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## eke2k6

tomscy2000 said:


> Waow. I had no idea transducers had genders. So interesting. I advocate for equal rights for all transducer genders, of course.


 
  
  
 I agree with the Supreme Court decision on same transducer marriages.


----------



## vlenbo

hifiaudiophile said:


> I don't think that application was meant to be taken literally or in the context of gender?




That's what misogyny means though.

He meant misconstrued or something similar.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

kahaluu said:


> I find myself listening to the A71's more than my 850's. They're just so smooth and enjoyable.


 
 thank you good man for this. so i'm not weird lol


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

the A71 is the best dual dynamic on the planet as far as i'm concerned. I wonder who's going to step up to the plate and best them? 
  
 So far it's gone like this for me
  
 fidue A71 > KEF M200 > Havi B3 > JVC FXT200 as far as DD go...


----------



## Koolpep

To find out what the fuzz is about I ordered the A71 now as well. Still waiting for my FX850 to arrive, it's going to be a belated Christmas for me this year


----------



## twister6

hifiaudiophile said:


> the A71 is the best dual dynamic on the planet as far as i'm concerned. I wonder who's going to step up to the plate and best them?
> 
> So far it's gone like this for me
> 
> fidue A71 > KEF M200 > Havi B3 > JVC FXT200 as far as DD go...


 

 Will see what DuoZA going to bring to the table.  I like A71 a lot, but it's not a match for CKR10.  CKR10 and A83 are at the top of my list now.


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> So you own the A83 and A71 like me? Do you find yourself almost preferring the A71 to the A83 like me? or am I just weird like that? lol


 
  
 +
  


kahaluu said:


> I find myself listening to the A71's more than my 850's. They're just so smooth and enjoyable.


 
  
 = awesome! And yeah, "smooth" is a good keyword.
  


houseofdoom said:


> Wayne, I'm using the JVC spiral dots, and the cable down. I've just been losing myself in this ss. It's so smooth, lush, and still detailed. Vocals soar. Instruments shine. Just what I've been wanting all along. *Sad that my next thought is..what's the next logical step up?* This forum has made me a sick sick man lol


  
 I don't know any more man. I've been set on getting the 850's one of these days, but I'm enjoying the A71's so much that I'm okay for now (until the 850 prices hopefully come down a bit). And as twister6 said, the ckr10's are to be considered. And I've read great stuff about the IM03's (with different cable). And then there's a slew of interesting cheaper ones coming out soon (b6, kc07, vsd5, t2 etc etc) and there's a good chance that one or more of those will be brilliant. So good times in iem-land!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

koolpep said:


> To find out what the fuzz is about I ordered the A71 now as well. Still waiting for my FX850 to arrive, it's going to be a belated Christmas for me this year




~~cheers~~ happy holidays!


----------



## bhazard

So the A71 is that good?


----------



## ZapX629

eke2k6 said:


> I agree with the Supreme Court decision on same transducer marriages.


 

 I'm fine with hybrid designs. My grandma is still iffy on that sort of thing though. She says BAs and Dynamics should stay with their own kind. Sign of the times I guess. I don't care if people want two BAs, two dynamics or even three or more, as long as they sound good, who am I to judge?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

bhazard said:


> So the A71 is that good?


 
 Yeah, man, They ARE that GOOD.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

The A83 for me are brighter and have less bass than the A71. That's the thing, I've kinda grown to love the warmer smoother sounds sigs of the A71 and H3. My singolo kinda run that direction too, so it's become my preference. I've moved away from that bright open airy sound more and more (no I'm not selling my A83 though).


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> So the A71 is that good?




You can trust their opinions, like Wayne, the dr, Danny, and many other joining in now. I might be raving some on them too if the fit would have jived with my ears... And my pair didn't have issues. Worth the price for sure.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

ap616 said:


> You can trust their opinions, like Wayne, drnewblue, Danny, and many other joining in now. I might be raving some on them too if the fit would have jived with my ears... And my pair didn't have issues. Worth the price for sure.


 
 +1


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> My must have list for 2015:
> 
> Sidy DGS200
> TTPOD T2
> ...




That's a good list man! You might consider popping the Zero Audio Duoza on there. I'm interested in that one now. I didn't want to spend any more money this year... :/
But looks like the TTPOD T2 and Zero Audio Duoza are must try's for me when they are readily available to the states. Hope they do not disappoint!


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> So the A71 is that good?


 
  
 They are, but their signature isn't for everyone.
  
 A couple of very good, positive reviews:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a71-dual-dynamic-drivers-hi-fi-earphones/reviews/12035
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a71-dual-dynamic-drivers-hi-fi-earphones/reviews/12101
  
 And a very good, but not so positive review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a71-dual-dynamic-drivers-hi-fi-earphones/reviews/12120
  
 So as usual, it depends on your preferences. But if you like their signature, the chances are that you'll love them.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

The T2 are my choice. Won't mind adding a third hybrid, especially at $100.00.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hifiaudiophile said:


> The T2 are my choice. Won't mind adding a third hybrid, especially at $100.00.




+1


----------



## goa604

I dont understand why you guys comment +1 but dont thumb up a post.


----------



## waynes world

goa604 said:


> I dont understand why you guys comment +1 but dont thumb up a post.


 
  
 +1
  
(I do it when I want to be seen and heard lol. But, I also gave you a reputation, so I've got all of my bases covered!)


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

two thumbs up


----------



## Ap616

hifiaudiophile said:


> two thumbs up



Lol +1

...


----------



## waynes world

I posted this over in the flac thread, but thought I'd throw it in here as well:
  
 A very good new ektoplazm compilation:
  
 Smorgasborg
http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/smorgasbord#comment-169314


----------



## bhazard

SMSL M8 (32bit, DSD, ESS9018) DAC
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-m8
  
 If this DAC had a headphone amp, I'd be all over it. The massdrop price is VERY nice for an ESS9018 DAC, and I love SMSL products.


----------



## bhazard

I got a handwritten Christmas card from Penon Audio out of the blue today. Very classy of them. A quality store through and through.


----------



## Charliemotta

Same here...didn't you get a pair of iem's with it?  Maybe they ran out, yeah that's what happened.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ♫


----------



## Netforce

Got a card from penon as well, quite nice of them to send


----------



## B9Scrambler

I also got a card. That's just additional respect I have for them  Penon is great.


----------



## sbose

bhazard said:


> I got a handwritten Christmas card from Penon Audio out of the blue today. Very classy of them. A quality store through and through.
> 
> 
> 
> nice what did you brought this time ??


----------



## RedJohn456

Yeah was surprised to see a card from them. It was a nice surprise and one of the many things that will keep me coming back to them un the future


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> My must have list for 2015:
> 
> Sidy DGS200
> TTPOD T2
> ...


 
  
 What about Audio Technica like CKR9, CKR10 or at least IM70?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

rontant said:


> What about Audio Technica like CKR9, CKR10 or at least IM70?




Those are not new. They have already been released.


----------



## Dinerenblanc

houseofdoom said:


> Those are not new. They have already been released.




Well, he did mention the HD600, which has been out for years.


----------



## 1clearhead

So, besides my *SADES SA608* being on top of my dog pile right now with excellent balance and extended sub-bass and treble, my late Christmas wrap for January looks like this.....
  
 1. SoundSoul S-018 (wooden IEM's)
 2. SIDY DGS200 (will wait for reviews, first)
 3. Fidue A71 (maybe, i'm still thinking about getting them)
 4. KZ-Micro Rings
 5. Havi B6 (only if it's higher in decibels compared to B3 and reviews are good)
  
  
 6. Still trying to choose between:
  
     Moxpad X6 or Somic MH415
  
  
 .....Though all these purchases won't happen until January.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I have the Somic mh415. They are perfectly competent but lack in the bass (all aspects) department. I love them and use them all the time, but they definitely are not for everyone.

The Micro Ring on the other hand is pure awesome. Buy that now and enjoy before they are gone. Their price has skyrocketed in the last few months, but you can still find them from 14-16 usd.


----------



## aaDee

whats the difference between Takstar Pro80 and HD6000 soundwise?


----------



## waynes world

netforce said:


> Got a card from penon as well, quite nice of them to send


 
  
 Man, I gotta start sending out Christmas cards lol! This will have to do for now...
  
 Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bhazard

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluebird-U6-Headphone-Earphone-Protable-Mini-Amplifier-Class-A-Amplifier-Large-Current-Low-Noise-Promotion/32251922329.html
  
 Anyone feel like trying this semi powerful amp out? More power for not much more $ over the NX1.


----------



## aaDee

Ordered Takstar Pro80 for $54.
Will stop buying new stuff for some time if they suit my style. Hoping for the best!!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluebird-U6-Headphone-Earphone-Protable-Mini-Amplifier-Class-A-Amplifier-Large-Current-Low-Noise-Promotion/32251922329.html
> 
> Anyone feel like trying this semi powerful amp out? More power for not much more $ over the NX1.




I hate those portable amps with those huge volume knobs. Not sure it's necessary at all. That's wy I love my E11k. Beautiful form, function, and a small volume knob.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

aadee said:


> Ordered Takstar Pro80 for $54.
> Will stop buying new stuff for some time if they suit my style. Hoping for the best!!!




That Pro80 is a favorite around these parts, so I'm sure you'll be satisfied?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Someone on this thread mentioned this headphone by Syllable. This Geekbuying promotion video just cracks me up.


----------



## twister6

hal rockwell said:


> Someone on this thread mentioned this headphone by Syllable. This Geekbuying promotion video just cracks me up.


 
  
 Indeed, funny video!  The one I mentioned, G700, has a better looking design with a more original headband, though probably the same drivers/controls: http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_131207.html - waiting for my review sample.  Also, been informed if you use Coupon code G700HL, the price drops another $10 to $82.99 with a free shipping and tracking.


----------



## waynes world

hal rockwell said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 Wow!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just pulled the trigger on a new pair of Sennheiser HD 600.
  
One down, several to go...
  
 Oh well, I'm getting the big dog first!
  
 Looking forward to a battle between these and the AKG K7XX


----------



## orlando2989

bhazard said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluebird-U6-Headphone-Earphone-Protable-Mini-Amplifier-Class-A-Amplifier-Large-Current-Low-Noise-Promotion/32251922329.html
> 
> Anyone feel like trying this semi powerful amp out? More power for not much more $ over the NX1.


 
 680mw and discrete output  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i´m waiting the first comment before pull de trigger


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> This came in. The Fidue A71. Right out of the box, it leapfrogged all this I owe in sonic ability, finesse, delivery, and ss.
> 
> These are simply put, the best value in audio. Even better than the KEF M200. I can't believe what I'm hearing. Just...blown...away.


 
  
 Mind to make a comparison between these and the Tenore? I would really appreciate that!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Mind to make a comparison between these and the Tenore? I would really appreciate that!




The comparison is interesting. While A/B'ing, I actually liked the Tenore a lot. The A71 and Tenore share a few sonic qualities in common. The first thing I'd say is that both have smooth highs. The A71 has more extended highs, but it's not a sparkly treble, and not particularly transparent. Both share very lush mids. Clear and exquisite vocal presentations. No sibilance at all. Just these creamy sublime vocals with exceptional timbre and great imaging, instrument separation, but not detail monsters. Details creep up on you. There are parts and instruments and whispers and subtleness that become apparent, but not in an analytical way, but just the way they are tuned. The Tenore can't keep up in the mids, both in lushness and volume, but I don't feel that it's a detriment, just not the same league. The low end is where the A71 separates itself from the Tenore. That titanium woofer really makes itself known when it needs to be. Reggae, hip hop, and house really shine. Deep bass. No bleed. Strong but articulate. Not flabby. The Tenore are similar in articulation and control, but simply can't dig as deep or PUNCH like the A71. It's bass is punchy, deep and controlled, while the Tenore is controlled and mid bassy. Similarly detailed, but not able to dig as deep. 

At the end of the day, I prefer the A71, but it's not as big a slam dunk as you'd think. Just that the A71 does things a bit better, a bit deeper, and a bit clearer, and that makes it a sound signature I'm falling deeply in love with, though even now, the Tenore are no slouch, and no throw away IEM. They and my Bassos are still getting reached for an play, because that ZA sound is also special. Can't wait to try the Duoza. Can they beat the A71? We'll see!


----------



## daveyostrow

houseofdoom said:


> At the end of the day, I prefer the A71, but it's not as big a slam dunk as you'd think. Just that the A71 does things a bit better, a bit deeper, and a bit clearer, and that makes it a sound signature I'm falling deeply in love with, though even now, the Tenore are no slouch, and no throw away IEM. They and my Bassos are still getting reached for an play, because that ZA sound is also special. Can't wait to try the Duoza. Can they beat the A71? We'll see!


 
 Wow, these are the first I am hearing about these. You also mentioned the M200, can you compare them?


----------



## Ap616

houseofdoom said:


> The comparison is interesting. While A/B'ing, I actually liked the Tenore a lot. The A71 and Tenore share a few sonic qualities in common. The first thing I'd say is that both have smooth highs. The A71 has more extended highs, but it's not a sparkly treble, and not particularly transparent. Both share very lush mids. Clear and exquisite vocal presentations. No sibilance at all. Just these creamy sublime vocals with exceptional timbre and great imaging, instrument separation, but not detail monsters. Details creep up on you. There are parts and instruments and whispers and subtleness that become apparent, but not in an analytical way, but just the way they are tuned. The Tenore can't keep up in the mids, both in lushness and volume, but I don't feel that it's a detriment, just not the same league. The low end is where the A71 separates itself from the Tenore. That titanium woofer really makes itself known when it needs to be. Reggae, hip hop, and house really shine. Deep bass. No bleed. Strong but articulate. Not flabby. The Tenore are similar in articulation and control, but simply can't dig as deep or PUNCH like the A71. It's bass is punchy, deep and controlled, while the Tenore is controlled and mid bassy. Similarly detailed, but not able to dig as deep.
> 
> At the end of the day, I prefer the A71, but it's not as big a slam dunk as you'd think. Just that the A71 does things a bit better, a bit deeper, and a bit clearer, and that makes it a sound signature I'm falling deeply in love with, though even now, the Tenore are no slouch, and no throw away IEM. They and my Bassos are still getting reached for an play, because that ZA sound is also special. Can't wait to try the Duoza. Can they beat the A71? We'll see!


 
 +1 Nice comparo! That's close to exactly what I would have said if I still had them I think. And I only had my A71 for less than an hour & didn't a/b them with the Tenore. But that is a pretty darn accurate comparison to my ears and memory.
  
 To reiterate what you heard? The A71 had more impactful, deeper bass(similar control)... more forward/louder(but still lush) mids... and similarly smooth but a hair more sparkly treble. Personally, I feel the Tenore displayed microdetails a little better because of less bass and midrange warmth. But they were quite similar to me as you said with the A71 being a little more refined in the bass& detailed in the mids.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> The comparison is interesting. While A/B'ing, I actually liked the Tenore a lot. The A71 and Tenore share a few sonic qualities in common. The first thing I'd say is that both have smooth highs. The A71 has more extended highs, but it's not a sparkly treble, and not particularly transparent. Both share very lush mids. Clear and exquisite vocal presentations. No sibilance at all. Just these creamy sublime vocals with exceptional timbre and great imaging, instrument separation, but not detail monsters. Details creep up on you. There are parts and instruments and whispers and subtleness that become apparent, but not in an analytical way, but just the way they are tuned. The Tenore can't keep up in the mids, both in lushness and volume, but I don't feel that it's a detriment, just not the same league. The low end is where the A71 separates itself from the Tenore. That titanium woofer really makes itself known when it needs to be. Reggae, hip hop, and house really shine. Deep bass. No bleed. Strong but articulate. Not flabby. The Tenore are similar in articulation and control, but simply can't dig as deep or PUNCH like the A71. It's bass is punchy, deep and controlled, while the Tenore is controlled and mid bassy. Similarly detailed, but not able to dig as deep.
> 
> At the end of the day, I prefer the A71, but it's not as big a slam dunk as you'd think. Just that the A71 does things a bit better, a bit deeper, and a bit clearer, and that makes it a sound signature I'm falling deeply in love with, though even now, the Tenore are no slouch, and no throw away IEM. They and my Bassos are still getting reached for an play, because that ZA sound is also special. Can't wait to try the Duoza. Can they beat the A71? We'll see!


 
  
 Thank you, your post was very informative! 
  
 Can't wait till you post your ZA Duoza impressions then haha.


----------



## Ap616

The Zero Audio Duoza come out on my birthday on Amazon Japan, but I am gonna wait until I can get them stateside more easily. Either way I am on that bandwagon to try  As well as TTPOD T2. Curious how they compare to my T1-E and Tenore...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I don't know if I've said this enough, so I will again...I love my Bassos.


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> I don't know if I've said this enough, so I will again...I love my Bassos.


 
 How is the SQ compared to RE300h?


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> I don't know if I've said this enough, so I will again...I love my Bassos.


 
  
 Pretty soon it will be hard for you to make up your mind which one is better!  Having a big headphone collection is both a blessing and a curse lol!!!


----------



## goa604

Doesnt really sound like a curse to be honest.


----------



## spurxiii

goa604 said:


> Doesnt really sound like a curse to be honest.



 


You obviously haven't been here long enough. I'm trying to stay away. Its like a disease


----------



## 1clearhead

spurxiii said:


> goa604 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt really sound like a curse to be honest.
> ...



 
You got that right!

.....It's like being in a Zombi stage; once we caught the disease, we can never turn back!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I ordered the Zero Audio Duoza! WOO HOO!
http://s.kakaku.com/item/K0000728421/


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Pretty soon it will be hard for you to make up your mind which one is better!  Having a big headphone collection is both a blessing and a curse lol!!!


 
  
 Hmm that's actually true lol, u end up neglecting the less stellar ones and feel guilty about the other purchases. By the way I was reading ur review of the HP150, do you still feel the same way about it now? Do you still like it as much for general music listening? I ordered the takstars off amazon and if I don't like them I will return em and get the HP150


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> I ordered the Zero Audio Duoza! WOO HOO!
> http://s.kakaku.com/item/K0000728421/


 
 Congrats!!!
 I wish I could afford one ~


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Hmm that's actually true lol, u end up neglecting the less stellar ones and feel guilty about the other purchases. By the way I was reading ur review of the HP150, do you still feel the same way about it now? Do you still like it as much for general music listening? I ordered the takstars off amazon and if I don't like them I will return em and get the HP150


 
  
 I use big cans only when listening from laptop, and for general music prefer M50x.  Haven't listened to HP150 in-while, but will soon.  Supposed to get new HP200 for review (though, it's new only with a case refresh, at least that's what I've been told), will be interesting to compare close to open back.  In general, as you know, I'm more into IEMs.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> I use big cans only when listening from laptop, and for general music prefer M50x.  Haven't listened to HP150 in-while, but will soon.  Supposed to get new HP200 for review (though, it's new only with a case refresh, at least that's what I've been told), will be interesting to compare close to open back.  In general, as you know, I'm more into IEMs.


 
  
 Yeah I know ur an IEM kind of guy but from your review of the HP150 it seems like the signature I was looking for, in terms of general music listening while studying. Couple of other reviews have stated they have enough bass as well (kind of like the B3P1)


----------



## Hisoundfi

The bravo V3 amp is on massdrop right now for 65 bucks. It's a dual tube amp with an EQ.
  
 That's a pretty epic package for that cheap.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> The bravo V3 amp is on massdrop right now for 65 bucks. It's a dual tube amp with an EQ.
> 
> That's a pretty epic package for that cheap.




Portable headphone amp? Or desktop?


----------



## bhazard

hisoundfi said:


> The bravo V3 amp is on massdrop right now for 65 bucks. It's a dual tube amp with an EQ.
> 
> That's a pretty epic package for that cheap.


 
 It's not a dual tube.
  
 You can also find OEM versions of this for ~$40 on aliexpress. It's ok but nothing special.


----------



## Baycode

For whom it may concern, I have just published the Brainwavz HM5 earpads review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12191


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> For whom it may concern, I have just published the Brainwavz HM5 earpads review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12191




As always ....awesome review ...cheers man


----------



## Netforce

hisoundfi said:


> The bravo V3 amp is on massdrop right now for 65 bucks. It's a dual tube amp with an EQ.
> 
> That's a pretty epic package for that cheap.


 
 I had one of those cheapie open air tube amps and honestly had a lot of headaches with mine. Channel imbalance below 9 o'clock on volume knob, static when adjusting volume because of the dust, background hiss, distortion, too powerful for iems. They also don't have the longest life spans personally speaking. I am off of tube amps for a while now and I really don't think these open air ones are really worth it.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah I know ur an IEM kind of guy but from your review of the HP150 it seems like the signature I was looking for, in terms of general music listening while studying. Couple of other reviews have stated they have enough bass as well (kind of like the B3P1)


 
  
 That is true, HP150 does reminds me of B3P1.  For music listening these are great, just more on a neutral side.  So for example when you are watching a movie and don't care about accuracy while would prefer a deeper bass, these might not fit the bill.  Btw, VERY comfortable to wear for an extended period of time.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> That is true, HP150 does reminds me of B3P1.  For music listening these are great, just more on a neutral side.  So for example when you are watching a movie and don't care about accuracy while would prefer a deeper bass, these might not fit the bill.  Btw, VERY comfortable to wear for an extended period of time.


 
  
 I have the UE 6000s for the movie magic. Movie effects sound great with the anc turned on and the boost. its atleast useful for something lol


----------



## 1clearhead

*@bhazard *and all the faithful followers that follow this thread.....
  
Merry Christmas!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Agreed! Merry Christmas, you guys!
 Having fun with some FAD IEMs this Christmas -- boy, I didn't expect the Heaven 2 to sound this delicious. Dat midrange is simply amazing, although the bass is definitely lacking. But of course, this is a single BA, so I shouldn't expect much out of the bass department, but OH MY GOD THAT MIDRANGE.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I've reached a new zenith of audio heaven!

The Fidue A71 combined with my Sony Walkman Z Series is a creamy, clear, delicious, aural head trip! WOW!!


----------



## EISENbricher

thatbeatsguy said:


> Agreed! Merry Christmas, you guys!
> Having fun with some FAD IEMs this Christmas -- boy, I didn't expect the Heaven 2 to sound this delicious. Dat midrange is simply amazing, although the bass is definitely lacking. But of course, this is a single BA, so I shouldn't expect much out of the bass department, but OH MY GOD THAT MIDRANGE.


of course the bass would lack, it's just a single BA! 

Oh god mercy me angry head fi elites coming


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> I've reached a new zenith of audio heaven!
> 
> The Fidue A71 combined with my Sony Walkman Z Series is a creamy, clear, delicious, aural head trip! WOW!!


The qustion for me now is.... It's duoza or a71 in Jan2015.


----------



## twister6

thatbeatsguy said:


> Agreed! Merry Christmas, you guys!
> Having fun with some FAD IEMs this Christmas -- boy, I didn't expect the Heaven 2 to sound this delicious. Dat midrange is simply amazing, although the bass is definitely lacking. But of course, this is a single BA, so I shouldn't expect much out of the bass department, but OH MY GOD THAT MIDRANGE.


 
  
 Good job man!!!  Just earlier this year you were talking about not being able to afford another pair of Pistons, and look at you now: having headphone review samples coming to you right and left every week   Also, great job on reviews, all quality write ups!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Good job man!!!  Just earlier this year you were talking about not being able to afford another pair of Pistons, and look at you now: having headphone review samples coming to you right and left every week   Also, great job on reviews, all quality write ups!




He deserves it. If not for him, there's no way the Pistons take off on the hype train the way they did. He might not take credit for it, but it was his initial review of the Xaiomi Pistons that got the ball rolling. He made that company $$$ in Pistons sales. Truth. Anything he gets now, is simply pay back.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> The qustion for me now is.... It's duoza or a71 in Jan2015.




I ordered the DuoZA yesterday. Should be here in a week or two?? ( shipping from Japan is slower than China or Singapore). This is a Merry Christmas indeed!!

Btw A MAGIC MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE AT HEADFI FOR MAKING THIS PLACE AUDIO NIRVANA!


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> I ordered the DuoZA yesterday. Should be here in a week or two?? ( shipping from Japan is slower than China or Singapore). This is a Merry Christmas indeed!!
> 
> Btw A MAGIC MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE AT HEADFI FOR MAKING THIS PLACE AUDIO NIRVANA!


 
 Haha I know you had ordered Duoza. I'd gladly take your comments in consideration once you receive yours.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> *He deserves it*. If not for him, there's no way the Pistons take off on the hype train the way they did. He might not take credit for it, but it was his initial review of the Xaiomi Pistons that got the ball rolling. He made that company $$$ in Pistons sales. Truth. Anything he gets now, is simply pay back.


 
  
 Absolutely!  But in general, all of us reviewers feel blessed for being able to test and to share about our experiences with all of you guys!!!
  
 Happy Holidays to Everybody!!!


----------



## EISENbricher

I thought I'd check frequency response of my earphones, I was doing that here >> http://plasticity.szynalski.com/tone-generator.htm
  
 What weird thing I found is that my B3P1 generates a strange resonance, from the right earpiece at 2155Hz, and from the left at 1206Hz. 
 Anyone knows what maybe this?
  
 Oh btw slide the slider very slow from L to R and notice the difference in sound intensity. Pattern is different for each earphone. While there are graphs explaining earphone responses around, I'd believe real test any time. Also I dunno but I guess each person's ear's freq response counts in as well.


----------



## cel4145

bhazard said:


> I got a handwritten Christmas card from Penon Audio out of the blue today. Very classy of them. A quality store through and through.




I also got a handwritten card today from Penon Audio. It cost them almost $4 to mail it to me, too. I am impressed by their efforts at good customer relations and service.


----------



## Waqar

cel4145 said:


> I also got a handwritten card today from Penon Audio. It cost them almost $4 to mail it to me, too. I am impressed by their efforts at good customer relations and service.




I also fot one a few days ago, Penon audio is highly recommended.


----------



## twister6

waqar said:


> I also fot one a few days ago, Penon audio is highly recommended.


 
  
 Yep, same here!  Got a letter from them as well.


----------



## Tha_Doggg

eisenbricher said:


> The qustion for me now is.... It's duoza or a71 in Jan2015.


 

 I'm having the same debate. Not sure which one to go with - also the duoza is not widely available yet.


----------



## waynes world

tha_doggg said:


> I'm having the same debate. Not sure which one to go with - also the duoza is not widely available yet.


 
  
 The a71's are a sure thing. Not sure about the douza's yet, but there is a good chance they will rock. Some folks should be getting them within a week I think, so impressions should be rolling along soon!


----------



## jant71

I like the Duoza having a right angle plug better and the ZA cable is soft and supple and pretty sweet. Know they will fit easier(no memory wire mod needed) and they look cooler to me. They tick all the other boxes for me. All the Duoza have to do is sound as good as the A71. I have a feeling they will have an even larger stage with there R3 size capsule housing and that would be great


----------



## HouseOfDoom

jant71 said:


> I like the Duoza having a right angle plug better and the ZA cable is soft and supple and pretty sweet. Know they will fit easier(no memory wire mod needed) and they look cooler to me. They tick all the other boxes for me. All the Duoza have to do is sound as good as the A71. I have a feeling they will have an even larger stage with there R3 size capsule housing and that would be great




The Tenore and Doppio both have wide stage, and the Bassos are no slouch, so I'm pretty sure wide stage are gonna be a given with the DuoZA? Even though I bit, QC and decent bass are my biggest fear. The bass on the Tenore, Bassos, and to an extent the Doppio is close to reference, and the bass on the A71 is GLORIOUSLY AWESOME! Sub bass deep, sharp, and lush. These are things the ZA bass is NOT. 

Still...bring em on!!


----------



## Francisk

houseofdoom said:


> The Tenore and Doppio both have wide stage, and the Bassos are no slouch, so I'm pretty sure wide stage are gonna be a given with the DuoZA? Even though I bit, QC and decent bass are my biggest fear. The bass on the Tenore, Bassos, and to an extent the Doppio is close to reference, and the bass on the A71 is GLORIOUSLY AWESOME! Sub bass deep, sharp, and lush. These are things the ZA bass is NOT.
> 
> Still...bring em on!!


 
 The bass of Tenore is a few dB above reference and the Bassos are way way above reference. Oh btw, reference means 0dB....not +3dB, not +10dB. Please use the "reference" term carefully unless you want to mislead people.


----------



## Tha_Doggg

houseofdoom said:


> The Tenore and Doppio both have wide stage, and the Bassos are no slouch, so I'm pretty sure wide stage are gonna be a given with the DuoZA? Even though I bit, QC and decent bass are my biggest fear. The bass on the Tenore, Bassos, and to an extent the Doppio is close to reference, and the bass on the A71 is GLORIOUSLY AWESOME! Sub bass deep, sharp, and lush. These are things the ZA bass is NOT.
> 
> Still...bring em on!!


 

 Bass is one thing that I am curious about - no bass head by any means but do like a bit of kick such as the Bassos. Hoping the Duoza comes through on all fronts.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

francisk said:


> The bass of Tenore is a few dB above reference and the Bassos are way way above reference. Oh btw, reference means 0dB....not +3dB, not +10dB. Please use the "reference" term carefully unless you want to mislead people.




LOL really? I said "close to", and reference does NOT mean flat. Though it is "close."


----------



## HouseOfDoom

And have you actually heard the bassos? The bass is very very close to the tenore, and they are not bass cannons, bassy, or basshead IEMs. They are very clear, airy, and have no bloat...in the mids, sub bass, or anywhere. The Bassos name is quite misleading.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> I thought I'd check frequency response of my earphones, I was doing that here >> http://plasticity.szynalski.com/tone-generator.htm
> 
> What weird thing I found is that my B3P1 generates a strange resonance, from the right earpiece at 2155Hz, and from the left at 1206Hz.
> Anyone knows what maybe this?
> ...




Merry Christmas EISENbricher!!!


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> Merry Christmas EISENbricher!!!



Hey, Merry Christmas HoD


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dude, I just opened a hand written Christmas card from penon audio. They are they are awesome! I don't mind spending a couple extra bucks to order from them. They are the best audio gear vendor I have ever dealt with. They are committed to excellence in customer service and that means a lot to me. 

Cheers to penon audio. 


And Merry Christmas to everyone that contributes to these threads. May your day be filled with family, friends, and awesome audio. 

John 3:16 “For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life."

God bless, 

Head fi over and out


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> Dude, I just opened a hand written Christmas card from penon audio. They are they are awesome! I don't mind spending a couple extra bucks to order from them. They are the best audio gear vendor I have ever dealt with. They are committed to excellence in customer service and that means a lot to me.
> 
> Cheers to penon audio.
> 
> ...


 
 Penon is awesome. I haven't yet received card yet and not sure if I'll ever received because my order was placed around 10th Dec. By that time they might have had sent the card already.
  
 Merry Christmas HSF


----------



## bhazard

I got the Sades 608 the other day. OOTB the stock tips make it sound horrid. A quick double flange swap made them sound better, but I'm still not feeling them yet. Plenty of bass, but it bleeds over. Clarity is ok, but there is noticeable distortion/muddy sound around cymbals and higher frequencies.
  
 It's nice as a $15 gift, but it doesn't stand out like the Soundsoul does for less $.
  
@1clearhead , which tips are you using? Source? I'm running them off my GO1000 with LPS.


----------



## goa604

bhazard said:


> I got the Sades 608 the other day. OOTB the stock tips make it sound horrid. A quick double flange swap made them sound better, but I'm still not feeling them yet. Plenty of bass, but it bleeds over. Clarity is ok, but there is noticeable distortion/muddy sound around cymbals and higher frequencies.
> 
> It's nice as a $15 gift, but it doesn't stand out like the Soundsoul does for less $.
> 
> @1clearhead , which tips are you using? Source? I'm running them off my GO1000 with LPS.


 
 Isnt user "1clearhead" known for over-hyping? 
 Someone somewhere warned me about it.


----------



## EISENbricher

goa604 said:


> Isnt user "1clearhead
> " known for over-hyping?
> 
> Someone somewhere warned me about it.




+1


----------



## EISENbricher

Wow, this seller is so awesome! I had purchased my Tenores from him. He mentioned in message that he'd list anything I need that's available in Japan. So I asked him to get sony hybrids (these are really hard to find online) and JVC spiral dots. He actually did that and messaged me back! 

Great seller hehe

http://m.ebay.com/itm/141519808848?nav=SEARCH
http://m.ebay.com/itm/141519830774?nav=SEARCH


note: already posted this in ttpod tips thread but reposting here... Maybe will help ppl..


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> I got the Sades 608 the other day. OOTB the stock tips make it sound horrid. A quick double flange swap made them sound better, but I'm still not feeling them yet. Plenty of bass, but it bleeds over. Clarity is ok, but there is noticeable distortion/muddy sound around cymbals and higher frequencies.
> 
> It's nice as a $15 gift, but it doesn't stand out like the Soundsoul does for less $.
> 
> @1clearhead , which tips are you using? Source? I'm running them off my GO1000 with LPS.


 
  
 I use the X02 when I'm traveling on the normal EQ setting (flat). At home I use the Luxpro headphone amplifier model DS-11 running it off my computer with the Realtek HD Audio Manager. They do sound good with other wide-bore tips, but I currently use the medium stock tips which fit me well.
  
 .....But, remind you for me it got better after a good burn-in period which finally settled at 100 hours. According to the SADES company they have titanium alloy diaphragms and needs sometime to settle in.
  
 How is the QC on these? I think they hold-up pretty well. About the Soundsoul's......I'll be getting a pair next month.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The SoundSOUL S-018 is straight up legit, and punches so far above its price point. It's easily in the $100 IEM price range in sound quality. Stood toe to toe with the Thinksound Rain 2 woodie and held its own. Holds up against the Tenore, Bassos, and obliterates the HiFiMan 300h. So yeah, as bhazard said earlier, these are no joke.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

houseofdoom said:


> The SoundSOUL S-018 is straight up legit, and punches so far above its price point. It's easily in the $100 IEM price range in sound quality. Stood toe to toe with the Thinksound Rain 2 woodie and held its own. Holds up against the Tenore, Bassos, and obliterates the HiFiMan 300h. So yeah, as bhazard said earlier, these are no joke.


really? Because these Rain2's are fairly impressive. I'll ask my dad to order a pair.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dischorddubstep said:


> really? Because these Rain2's are fairly impressive. I'll ask my dad to order a pair.


 
 D00d. Dischord. Don't even think about trying to contend with Chinese brand stuff. Most of the Chinese stuff that makes the cut here almost always "holds its own" against some Western branded stuff for a fraction of the price. And, well, you'll find yourself buying more IEMs than you could ever imagine.
  
 Caveat emptor.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

thatbeatsguy said:


> D00d. Dischord. Don't even think about trying to contend with Chinese brand stuff. Most of the Chinese stuff that makes the cut here almost always "holds its own" against some Western branded stuff for a fraction of the price. And, well, you'll find yourself buying more IEMs than you could ever imagine.
> 
> Caveat emptor.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## kova4a

Btw, if you're inclined to trust vsonic's CEO, the vsd5 should be officially released on the 30th this month. And yeah, he's also taken notice of the T2's looks.


----------



## airomjosh

houseofdoom said:


> The SoundSOUL S-018 is straight up legit, and punches so far above its price point. It's easily in the $100 IEM price range in sound quality. Stood toe to toe with the Thinksound Rain 2 woodie and held its own. Holds up against the Tenore, Bassos, and obliterates the HiFiMan 300h. So yeah, as bhazard said earlier, these are no joke.


 
 The sad thing is they are already discontinued...if you guys  still have the chance to get them from other sources, go get them now. I had the chance to chat with the sales rep of sound soul in China and he told me they are already discontinued.


----------



## goa604

***, we didnt even get the chance to buy them in Europe.


----------



## altrunox

kova4a said:


> Btw, if you're inclined to trust vsonic's CEO, the vsd5 should be officially released on the 30th this month. And yeah, he's also taken notice of the T2's looks.


 
 No way, I got the green VSD3 from LMUE today


----------



## altrunox

OMG, T2 are going to be customizable?!
 Someone speaks chinese here?


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> OMG, T2 are going to be customizable?!
> Someone speaks chinese here?


 
 That is pretty great, hopefully they won't get sued over it. After seeing the t2 measurements I can't say it is what I hoped though.


----------



## 1clearhead

goa604 said:


> Isnt user "1clearhead" known for over-hyping?
> Someone somewhere warned me about it.


 
  
 It's funny, I never mentioned the word hype once for these.....
  
 I was warned about people like you that don't contribute to this sight and just like to troll all day. This is probably the same person that was kicked-off the forum and signed-up several times, though different dates might appear.
  
 If nobody believes me, just click on his name and look at his profile, http://www.head-fi.org/u/364742/goa604......it speaks in volumes, just another empty page.


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> It's funny, I never mentioned the word hype once for these.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't worry about it man. What matters is that you found a pair of earphones that you like, and decided to share with the Head-fi community. As is mentioned a million times a day, everyone hears things differently. While some ppl might really dislike the Sades, another may find it to be the best iem they've ever owned. If you had never shared, they might never have found it and missed out on something that ended up being special to them.

  
 For example, I bought the Hauwei Honor based on Wokei and someone else's comments about it being similar to the TTPOD T1. I was pumped to get them, and ended up being really, really, disappointed ('cept with the build quality....they are flawless tanks). While I have grown to appreciate them after almost an entire year of use and tip rolling like a bawse, that was far from my first impression.

  
 I also hyped up the gen 1 J+- Bass Buds (avoid the new ones...my gawd are they horrible) a bit to some of my fellow Canadian Head-fi'ers on the J+- thread I started. While I loved em, they didn't quite share the same feelings and one member even wrote a fantastic summary of what they did well (a small paragraph), and what they did poorly (the rest of the post, lol). It was certainly a bit of a bummer, but still a good experience. Luckily they were super cheap so it was a fairly harmless experience.

  
 Keep searching for cool stuff and sharing with the community (even if you feel you may need to be more selective). Don't let lame comments discourage you. People can use their experience, research, and knowledge to make informed decisions about what they want to buy or avoid.
  
 Back on topic:
  
 The TTPOD T2 look amazing. Even if they end up being less than stellar, they're probably going to be an insta-purchase regardless.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Btw, *if you're inclined to trust vsonic's CEO, the vsd5 should be officially released on the 30th this month*. *And yeah, he's also taken notice of the T2's looks.*


 
  
 Both points are interesting. Where did you hear/read that?


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Don't worry about it man. What matters is that you found a pair of earphones that you like, and decided to share with the Head-fi community. As is mentioned a million times a day, everyone hears things differently. While some ppl might really dislike the Sades, another may find it to be the best iem they've ever owned. If you had never shared, they might never have found it and missed out on something that ended up being special to them.
> 
> 
> For example, I bought the Hauwei Honor based on Wokei and someone else's comments about it being similar to the TTPOD T1. I was pumped to get them, and ended up being really, really, disappointed ('cept with the build quality....they are flawless tanks). While I have grown to appreciate them after almost an entire year of use and tip rolling like a bawse, that was far from my first impression.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for looking out for those that contribute to this forum and the Head-fi community.
 Cheers!


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Both points are interesting. Where did you hear/read that?


 
  
 I actually heard from a trusted source *cough* Penon *cough* that VSonic indeed went ahead with a first batch of 500pcs of VSD5.  Just nobody knows if/when it was complete, or maybe still in the making, and which distributor will get it first.


----------



## garcsa

altrunox said:


> OMG, T2 are going to be customizable?!
> Someone speaks chinese here?


 
          ¿QUE?


----------



## goa604

1clearhead said:


> It's funny, I never mentioned the word hype once for these.....
> 
> I was warned about people like you that don't contribute to this sight and just like to troll all day. This is probably the same person that was kicked-off the forum and signed-up several times, though different dates might appear.
> 
> If nobody believes me, just click on his name and look at his profile, http://www.head-fi.org/u/364742/goa604......it speaks in volumes, just another empty page.


 
 You dont have to write the word hype to hype something up. 
 I just asked if it is true that you have new "best earphones" every few weeks that you hype up and if i should watch out for that. I didnt say anything insulting to you personally. Personally i think if i was far from truth forum users would let me know i would apologize and that would be it.   
 If im not mistaken you did recommend a few headphones and people didnt share the same enthusiasm as you did. 
  
 Nah i was never banned in my whole life.
 Okay feel free to check my profile, i dont know how that has to do with anything. There are users that like to post too much, i dont like to post at all unless its something im confident in knowing.   



 BTW those T2 are so sweet in clear they dont even need custom images over them.


----------



## 1clearhead

goa604 said:


> You dont have to write the word hype to hype something up.
> I just asked if it is true that you have new "best earphones" every few weeks that you hype up and if i should watch out for that. I didnt say anything insulting to you personally. Personally i think if i was far from truth forum users would let me know i would apologize and that would be it.
> If im not mistaken you did recommend a few headphones and people didnt share the same enthusiasm as you did.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's the point.....*you don't have anything posted at all in your profile*. Nothing to back-up anything you say. You're more of a troll on other peoples comments then you are a contributor to head-fi by starting-up old flames.
  
 So, again.....*wouldn't you think you're kind of trolling?* You're telling us nothing of what everyone here already knows.
  
 Finally, try to be productive here before you get this thread closed, or you get yourself banned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 So, let's move along.....nothing new with your old flaming comments.


----------



## altrunox

garcsa said:


> ¿QUE?




Well look at The image that I posted, there're some custom shells.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> goa604 said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt user "1clearhead" known for over-hyping?
> ...


 
@goa604
 Sure, 1clearhead was the talk of the town for over-hyping this one IEM that is horribly difficult to find. But yeah, things have changed.
  
@1clearhead
 You might want to lay off the accusations there, my friend. I've already seen dozens of contributors to Head-Fi with empty profiles. Just because he doesn't have a filled out profile doesn't mean he's immediately a troll. If you think that way, you might think that way for the many other people around here with empty profiles. Also, not all empty-profiled people are trolls -- just take a look at my friend @DisCHORDDubstep. Total, 110% pure troll and he has a filled-out profile.


----------



## DolceFuria

thatbeatsguy said:


> @goa604
> Sure, 1clearhead was the talk of the town for over-hyping this one IEM that is horribly difficult to find. But yeah, things have changed.
> 
> @1clearhead
> You might want to lay off the accusations there, my friend. I've already seen dozens of contributors to Head-Fi with empty profiles. Just because he doesn't have a filled out profile doesn't mean he's immediately a troll. If you think that way, you might think that way for the many other people around here with empty profiles. Also, not all empty-profiled people are trolls -- just take a look at my friend @DisCHORDDubstep. Total, 110% pure troll and he has a filled-out profile.


 

 +1


----------



## xtwargodtx

Does anyone know much about the Tennmark DIY IE800's? I might pick one of those up but I really want to know how they sound first.


----------



## altrunox

Now that is a noob question, after the first buy on MP4Nation you get some points to use as discount, US$5 to be more specific, but how can I use it?!


----------



## joemama

xtwargodtx said:


> Does anyone know much about the Tennmark DIY IE800's? I might pick one of those up but I really want to know how they sound first.


 

 These were reviewed earlier in this thread. I bought mine based on the review, and I've had them for a week now. Personally, I really like them. They're a bit on the bright side, but they also have some nice bass. The build quality is nice and they have a decent cable (albeit a little on the thin side)  Plus they fit well in my tiny ears


----------



## goa604

xtwargodtx said:


> Does anyone know much about the Tennmark DIY IE800's? I might pick one of those up but I really want to know how they sound first.


 
  
 I can quote user Hisoundfi, hope he doesnt mind 
  


hisoundfi said:


> I'm currently on the metra train to Chicago, and jamming these Tennmak DIY IE800. This is one of the few hot treble iems that I thoroughly enjoy, main reason being resolution from top to bottom. These things are super detailed and transparent with very little veil and plenty of bass at the same time. It's slightly on the dry and cold side through the midrange which helps reveal a lot of details not heard from warmer and more musical midranged sets.
> 
> I really like the signature of these. If you are really sensitive to treble you might want to avoid these. If you don't mind a crisp sound these are right up your alley, and you should expect to be thoroughly impressed with the amount of detail and clarity these have while still having incredible dynamic range.


 


hisoundfi said:


> sounds like these soundsoul are the real deal. That might be the safe bet.
> 
> I will say, the tennmark DIY IE800 are one of an elite list of bright sounding earphones I really like.
> 
> These things also need a high quality source to sound their best. They are epic through my f806-cayin c5 combo


----------



## xtwargodtx

I wonder if they sound good with out a DAC or amp 





goa604 said:


> I can quote user Hisoundfi, hope he doesnt mind


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The Fidue A71 synergizes so flippin awesome with my Sansa Fuze, that it blows away any other dap I own. The depth, character, timbre, detail, and stage are just so sublime, it's a perfect marriage. Very very pleased.


----------



## hennezzy

houseofdoom said:


> The Fidue A71 synergizes so flippin awesome with my Sansa Fuze, that it blows away any other dap I own. The depth, character, timbre, detail, and stage are just so sublime, it's a perfect marriage. Very very pleased.


 

 u plug the fidue straight into the sansa? no amp needed?


----------



## Shawn71

hennezzy said:


> u plug the fidue straight into the sansa? no amp needed?




Think probably yes,but with RB'ed sansa.......


----------



## sbose

eisenbricher said:


> Wow, this seller is so awesome! I had purchased my Tenores from him. He mentioned in message that he'd list anything I need that's available in Japan. So I asked him to get sony hybrids (these are really hard to find online) and JVC spiral dots. He actually did that and messaged me back!
> 
> Great seller hehe
> 
> ...


 
 all the anime figures are damm cute!
 i am having a hard time resisting (._. )


----------



## ansi

altrunox said:


> OMG, T2 are going to be customizable?!
> Someone speaks chinese here?


 
  
 Yeah, "custom made case" is exactly what that says. And that the pictures below are for illustration purposes only. Looks like the price is 399rmb ($65), the same with Hifiman RE-400. They don't seem to ship before mid-January though. 
  
 Any reason to believe they'll be good?


----------



## Shawn71

altrunox said:


> Now that is a noob question, after the first buy on MP4Nation you get some points to use as discount, US$5 to be more specific, but how can I use it?! :confused_face(1):




Cut a ticket......


----------



## Zenbun

Are there any decent Chinese over the ear headphones under $100 or even under $50?
 Preferably more bass and electronic music oriented.


----------



## ozkan

zenbun said:


> Are there any decent Chinese over the ear headphones under $100 or even under $50?
> Preferably more bass and electronic music oriented.


 
  
 Somic MH463 are decent headphones with strong bass under $100.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SOMIC-MH463-Open-Air-Dynamic-Headset-Stero-HIFI-DJ-Earphone-Music-Headphone/1767108039.html
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Somic-MH438-MH463-Studio-Headphones/dp/B00F8VM4PK


----------



## Shawn71

ozkan said:


> Somic MH463 are decent headphones with strong bass under $100.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SOMIC-MH463-Open-Air-Dynamic-Headset-Stero-HIFI-DJ-Earphone-Music-Headphone/1767108039.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Somic-MH438-MH463-Studio-Headphones/dp/B00F8VM4PK




To add, we have Takstar line-ups.....especially pro80 & HI2050.


----------



## Zenbun

Thanks guys, I should've mentioned that they should have low impedence as I'll be using the clip+ with them.


----------



## 1clearhead

airomjosh said:


> The sad thing is they are already discontinued...if you guys  still have the chance to get them from other sources, go get them now. I had the chance to chat with the sales rep of sound soul in China and he told me they are already discontinued.


 
  
 I just bought the Soundsoul S-018 from this seller in taobao's website.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.87.2KUFAR&id=19655857098&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
 I believe, this is the only seller left selling off his last stock.


----------



## ansi

1clearhead said:


> I just bought the Soundsoul S-018 from this seller in taobao's website.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.87.2KUFAR&id=19655857098&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
> 
> I believe, this is the only seller left selling off his last stock.


 
  
 So he has the following:
  
 1. A "new version" that the seller claims has 30% better sound
 2. Black version
 3. Red & blue version
  
 Any idea what's the difference, if any? He claims to have under a 100 pairs of the red & blue version, but hundreds of the others. Looks like most people bought option 1 or 2. 
  
 A bit tempted to buy a pair but I'm already drowning in these "great quality for the price" IEMs...


----------



## 1clearhead

ansi said:


> So he has the following:
> 
> 1. A "new version" that the seller claims has 30% better sound
> 2. Black version
> ...


 
  
 Don't believe the 3 options, he only really offers 2 types! That 30% better sound is just a selling gimmick.
  
 My Chinese friend spoke with the seller and found out he's just trying to sell the dark ones faster since he has more of them left! He only really carries 2 types. 1. and 2. Are the dark brown/black and 3. are the light wooden ones with the color codes for left and right. So, you could purchase 1. or 2. and is the exact models, no different!
  
 I purchased number 1., brown/black model since I think the strain release coming from the left and right housing looks sturdy and tight to me......I don't like the look of the lighter one with the left and right colors, too toyish looking for me. Just personal preference.


----------



## Dasbo

shawn71 said:


> To add, we have Takstar line-ups.....especially pro80 & HI2050.


 
 Damn, and I was about to buy the HI2050's for 30 dollars, worth it?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hennezzy said:


> u plug the fidue straight into the sansa? no amp needed?




No amp. Straight plug in. The Fiio's make the A71 way too dark and bassy. The A71 is already bassy enough, and thick noted, so straight into the Sansa, and you get this clear, mature, and just bassy enough to have one heck of a listening experience.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ansi said:


> So he has the following:
> 
> 1. A "new version" that the seller claims has 30% better sound
> 2. Black version
> ...




That link isn't working anymore, and that along with the bs claims, makes me wonder the legitimacy of such product?


----------



## ansi

houseofdoom said:


> That link isn't working anymore, and that along with the bs claims, makes me wonder the legitimacy of such product?


 
  
 It works for me. The seller is legit, he is verified and has tons of positive feedback.Free shipping with a 7-day refund too. Could just buy like three pairs for review and send them back, but I'd feel like a dick since the seller seems quite nice. Maybe wait for 1clearhead to get his and hear his opinion.


----------



## Lucius

houseofdoom said:


> That link isn't working anymore, and that along with the bs claims, makes me wonder the legitimacy of such product?


 
 It's fine on my side. What isn't working exactly? Does the page loads normally?


----------



## 1clearhead

ansi said:


> It works for me. The seller is legit, he is verified and has tons of positive feedback.Free shipping with a 7-day refund too. Could just buy like three pairs for review and send them back, but I'd feel like a dick since the seller seems quite nice. Maybe wait for 1clearhead to get his and hear his opinion.


 
  
 Yes, he does have a bunch left.....and the only seller that carries them for what I can see.
  
 I'll probably get mines in a week, or two. We are in holiday mold here in China, so shipment will be a little slower then usual.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

It works now. This might be the only way to get them for those who can't use Amazon US? Take advantage.


----------



## jdog

Yes, I was just going to add that for those in the US, Amazon still has Soundsoul S-018s.  I purchased a pair today for US $7.99 (with free 2 day shipping due to Amazon Prime)...


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> No amp. Straight plug in. The Fiio's make the A71 way too dark and bassy. The A71 is already bassy enough, and thick noted, so straight into the Sansa, and you get this clear, mature, and just bassy enough to have one heck of a listening experience.


 
  
 How about from Ruizu X02?  That one is pretty bright so should pair up nicely with A71.
  
 Btw, I should be getting both X02 and their bluetooth version X06 in a week or so.  Will be curious to check out how it sounds; especially excited about X06 and the wireless sound quality.  Gearbest got it for $21 in stock now: http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_134761.html


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> How about from Ruizu X02?  That one is pretty bright so should pair up nicely with A71.
> 
> Btw, I should be getting both X02 and their bluetooth version X06 in a week or so.  Will be curious to check out how it sounds; especially excited about X06 and the wireless sound quality.  Gearbest got it for $21 in stock now: http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_134761.html




The A71 sound excellent out of the X02. The thing is the X02 is obviously a lower quality DAP than the Sansa, but that being said, I love using my X02 because it plays those FLAC with the cover art and info, and the Sansa does not. Plus the battery life on the X02 is insanely long, even while playing FLAC. I mean it's gotta be 15-20+ hours or more on one charge. Never had anything come close? Maybe my Sony E-475? The Sony's don't sound that great because the A71 are too bassy, and I have to turn the clear bass way down. The X02 is a nice alternative though, and worth having. I paid $10.00 for mine. Crazy!

p.s. The X02 runs bright and digital. It's not warm and analog, so be aware of that when trying to pair it with other warm headphones ect.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> The A71 sound excellent out of the X02. The thing is the X02 is obviously a lower quality DAP than the Sansa, but that being said, I love using my X02 because it plays those FLAC with the cover art and info, and the Sansa does not. Plus the battery life on the X02 is insanely long, even while playing FLAC. I mean it's gotta be 15-20+ hours or more on one charge. Never had anything come close? Maybe my Sony E-475? The Sony's don't sound that great because the A71 are too bassy, and I have to turn the clear bass way down. The X02 is a nice alternative though, and worth having. I paid $10.00 for mine. Crazy!
> 
> p.s. The X02 runs bright and digital. It's not warm and analog, so be aware of that when trying to pair it with other warm headphones ect.




Pair up X02 with E11K, that should make it better!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I pair the X02 with the E11k with all my other earphones. It's a must. Gives it that warm tilt it badly needs. The A71 + X02 + E11k = way too warm and bassy affair. It works with every other though, and the A71 runs fine right out of the X02, with enough warmth to counter the digital feel of the X02.


----------



## jant71

houseofdoom said:


> I pair the X02 with the E11k with all my other earphones. It's a must. Gives it that warm tilt it badly needs. The A71 + X02 + E11k = way too warm and bassy affair. It works with every other though, and the A71 runs fine right out of the X02, with enough warmth to counter the digital feel of the X02.


 

 Using a halfway decent interconnect? E11K isn't very warm esp. w/o the bass boost if you use better than the stock cable. Though it does sound like at least some pairs of the A71 has more mid-bass than I would like which could be it as well.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I use the interconnect that came with the amp. It's decent, and definitely better than my iHome Pro Aux cable I have as a back up when I A/B.


----------



## airomjosh

got the chance to audition fidue a71 and tried them with my alien, they synergize well with the alien. it's like a marriage made in heaven. but ended up not buying them, could not get a good fit. btw, they are now 398 rmb or 60USD here in China.


----------



## EISENbricher

Someone pls recommend me some nice and cheap (below $15) DAC to AMP cable (the short ones that are used with setups where you tie your amp with dac with silicone band).
  
 I've been searching since some time but no luck.


----------



## H20Fidelity

eisenbricher said:


> Someone pls recommend me some nice and cheap (below $15) DAC to AMP cable (the short ones that are used with setups where you tie your amp with dac with silicone band).
> 
> I've been searching since some time but no luck.


 


 I think what you mean is an interconnect cable, which we use between the DAP >> AMP to make a 'rig'.

 JDS Lab's sell one which is tiny: http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/

 Or you can take a look at this one on eBay: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200959830373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 Preferably I'd grab the second one, which is silver plated.

 Or there's the FiiO L17: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121514669243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ansi

eisenbricher said:


> Someone pls recommend me some nice and cheap (below $15) DAC to AMP cable (the short ones that are used with setups where you tie your amp with dac with silicone band).
> 
> I've been searching since some time but no luck.


 
  
 Like, a 3.5mm plug in both ends? Here's a $15 one: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.209.iuaZAp&id=37916144929&ns=1&abbucket=11&_u=to9q6qda006#detail and here's a $4 one: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.5.OfchFm&scm=1007.10152.2215.i37916144929&id=37899247307&pvid=e7465b91-74c5-4bd6-ab26-a18b7d504c26


----------



## DJScope

eisenbricher said:


> Someone pls recommend me some nice and cheap (below $15) DAC to AMP cable (the short ones that are used with setups where you tie your amp with dac with silicone band).
> 
> I've been searching since some time but no luck.


 
  
 Why not make one yourself?


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> Someone pls recommend me some nice and cheap (below $15) DAC to AMP cable (the short ones that are used with setups where you tie your amp with dac with silicone band).
> 
> I've been searching since some time but no luck.




Get FiiO HS6 stacking kit for X5&E12,you will get a nice spc for your budget and have it delivered in abt 2 weeks time,from MP4 ,dont buy it seperately as its more......
OR
search @ aliexpress with dac to amp cable,you will get from $5 but wait time is more......


----------



## EISENbricher

ansi said:


> Like, a 3.5mm plug in both ends? Here's a $15 one: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.209.iuaZAp&id=37916144929&ns=1&abbucket=11&_u=to9q6qda006#detail and here's a $4 one: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.5.OfchFm&scm=1007.10152.2215.i37916144929&id=37899247307&pvid=e7465b91-74c5-4bd6-ab26-a18b7d504c26


 
 Nice links... it's all chinese though. I love the cables and prices. How should I order?
  


djscope said:


> Why not make one yourself?


 
 Very good idea. Also I'm kinda hobbyist with knowledge and tools for soldering.
 Then I guess I should find some decent raw materials, like cable and jack... it should look good though. That's my worry.
  
  


h20fidelity said:


> I think what you mean is an interconnect cable, which we use between the DAP >> AMP to make a 'rig'.
> 
> JDS Lab's sell one which is tiny: http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/
> 
> ...


 
 jds would be too short, my setup looks like this : 
  

  
 but thanks for the other links! I'll consider.
  


shawn71 said:


> Get FiiO HS6 stacking kit for X5&E12,you will get a nice spc for your budget and have it delivered in abt 2 weeks time,from MP4 ,dont buy it seperately as its more......
> OR
> search @ aliexpress with dac to amp cable,you will get from $5 but wait time is more......


 
 Hmm that's a cool find. The cable looks nice and comes with other bonuses...


----------



## ansi

eisenbricher said:


> Nice links... it's all chinese though. I love the cables and prices. How should I order?


 
  
 You are in India? Find a Taobao agent - someone who is based in China and orders stuff on your behalf, then sends to India and takes a small fee. I'm sure someone here who is not based in China can give a recommendation.


----------



## EISENbricher

ansi said:


> You are in India? Find a Taobao agent - someone who is based in China and orders stuff on your behalf, then sends to India and takes a small fee. I'm sure someone here who is not based in China can give a recommendation.


 
 Yeah I live in India... 
 Thanks, I'll look around


----------



## rontant

eisenbricher said:


> Yeah I live in India...
> Thanks, I'll look around


 
  
 Some of us bought it here: 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/526194_947471118.html


----------



## EISENbricher

rontant said:


> Some of us bought it here:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/526194_947471118.html


 
 So far this one looks the best link to me. It looks great, is braided and seems like it'll last for eternity.
 Are you using this? How's this then? I might order this now if answer is positive ~


----------



## rontant

Yes, I am using this one with my X5. It gives a nice warm sound. It's huge though.


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> Nice links... it's all chinese though. I love the cables and prices. How should I order?
> 
> Very good idea. Also I'm kinda hobbyist with knowledge and tools for soldering.
> Then I guess I should find some decent raw materials, like cable and jack... it should look good though. That's my worry.
> ...


 
 The transparent T1E are looking so cool


----------



## EISENbricher

rontant said:


> Yes, I am using this one with my X5. It gives a nice warm sound. It's huge though.


 
 Went ahead and ordered this one from the same seller. This one is less stubby and exactly what I had imagined : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-15cm-8CS-HiFi-Audio-Cable-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects-iPod/526194_1604286144.html
  
 Thanks for the link... great stuff at low cost : )
  


encoreac said:


> The transparent T1E are looking so cool


 
 Couldn't agree more ^_^ 
  
 Though snapped with sucky cam... my main camera (phone) is sitting there.


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> Went ahead and ordered this one from the same seller. This one is less stubby and exactly what I had imagined : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-15cm-8CS-HiFi-Audio-Cable-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects-iPod/526194_1604286144.html
> 
> Thanks for the link... great stuff at low cost : )
> 
> ...




You might want to send a message or cht with the seller ....tell him to make the length of cable to about 6mm ...that would be perfect length imo ...as the standard is 15 mm as you can see from rontant pic ....the seller is Fred btw...



This is the 6mm(cable length only)


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> Hmm that's a cool find. The cable looks nice and comes with other bonuses...




Yeah, we can keep the rubber feet and the thinner bands as spares....and FiiO sells the L16 & L17(just sold seperately) bit more than as a kit form .btw,I'd ordered my cheapest and THE BEST 3.5mm IC from below seller along with another one that cost 11.50 (i think).....both were built like a tank,especially the $5 with paillics and heat shrink and bit lengthy too...the seller has 100% FB too.....

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-old-KIMBER-KABLE-silver-plated-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects/1604382393.html


----------



## Shawn71

wokei said:


> You might want to send a message or cht with the seller ....tell him to make the length of cable to about 6mm ...that would be perfect length imo ...as the standard is 15 mm as you can see from rontant pic ....the
> seller is Fred btw




Yeah 15-18CM is the default length..........he can request to have them shortened as his need.....but default is lengthty.


----------



## EISENbricher

shawn71 said:


> Yeah, we can keep the rubber feet and the thinner bands as spares....and FiiO sells the L16 & L17(just sold seperately) bit more than as a kit form .btw,I'd ordered my cheapest and THE BEST 3.5mm IC from below seller along with another one that cost 11.50 (i think).....both were built like a tank,especially the $5 with paillics and heat shrink and bit lengthy too...the seller has 100% FB too.....
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-old-KIMBER-KABLE-silver-plated-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects/1604382393.html



I pulled the trigger already haha... Well mine is not too different, and seems like the seller is good too. What is paillics btw?



shawn71 said:


> Yeah, we can keep the rubber feet and the thinner bands as spares....and FiiO sells the L16 & L17(just sold seperately) bit more than as a kit form .btw,I'd ordered my cheapest and THE BEST 3.5mm IC from below seller along with another one that cost 11.50 (i think).....both were built like a tank,especially the $5 with paillics and heat shrink and bit lengthy too...the seller has 100% FB too.....
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-15cm-old-KIMBER-KABLE-silver-plated-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-Interconnects/1604382393.html




Thanks for this senpai... 15cm would have been too long indeed. Dropped fred a message to make it 6


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> I pulled the trigger already haha... Well mine is not too different, and seems like the seller is good too. What is paillics btw?



Well, Its a very budget, familiar brand who mass manufacture diy audio plugs/connectors like 3.5mm,RCA etc.....


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

It looks like the SoundSoul S-018 has different versions.
 On this picture you can see there's a mesh on the nozzle but
 on my version bought from Amazon there's nothing on it.
 Wondering if there is a big difference in SQ as well?


----------



## Shawn71

dasbo said:


> Damn, and I was about to buy the HI2050's for 30 dollars, worth it?




Yes,even if its a like new sparingly used one......


----------



## EISENbricher

shawn71 said:


> Well, Its a very budget, familiar brand who mass manufacture diy audio plugs/connectors like 3.5mm,RCA etc.....


I see... Ty for info


----------



## Hisoundfi

My hd 600 are arriving today!

Boom!


----------



## spurxiii

hisoundfi said:


> My hd 600 are arriving today!
> 
> Boom!


 
 Finally you're getting some proper cans mate. Congrats and enjoy. You'll love them


----------



## Netforce

oopswrongplanet said:


> It looks like the SoundSoul S-018 has different versions.
> On this picture you can see there's a mesh on the nozzle but
> on my version bought from Amazon there's nothing on it.
> Wondering if there is a big difference in SQ as well?



Apparently the cosmetic difference is to help tell the difference between channels. No difference between sound.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Originally Posted by *OopsWrongPlanet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


> It looks like the SoundSoul S-018 has different versions.
> On this picture you can see there's a mesh on the nozzle but
> on my version bought from Amazon there's nothing on it.
> Wondering if there is a big difference in SQ as well?


 
  


netforce said:


> Apparently the cosmetic difference is to help tell the difference between channels. No difference between sound.


 
  
 Yes, the red and blue are for marking the left and right channel but I strongly doubt the mesh doesn't do any difference in SQ.
 Just think about tip rolling and the changeable nozzles on a few IEMs. If switching tips can result in improved sound quality
 I'm pretty sure the mesh in the nozzle can change it rather dramatically.
 Those who own this model could you tell if your model has the mesh installed?


----------



## Netforce

oopswrongplanet said:


> Yes, the red and blue are for marking the left and right channel but I strongly doubt the mesh doesn't do any difference in SQ.
> Just think about tip rolling and the changeable nozzles on a few IEMs. If switching tips can result in improved sound quality
> I'm pretty sure the mesh in the nozzle can change it rather dramatically.
> Those who own this model could you tell if your model has the mesh installed?


 
 Mesh on a lot of IEMs for the most part act to keep unwanted things out. There are certainly exceptions like some of the Audio Technica IEMs iirc but a change from a paper filter to a metal filter shouldn't change the sound in the slightest. I've popped off the filters to my pistons to take out the foam and that had a substantial effect because of removing the foam. When I was cleaning my havi is popped off the mesh and replaced it with a hifiman paper filter, no noticeable change in sound.
  
 Yup tips and nozzles do noticeably change sound on some IEMs but for their own special reasons. Filters mostly act to keep the nastiness out of the IEM.


----------



## slowpickr

I started to buy these one time but canceled the order:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-GC35853-WoodTones-Earbuds/dp/B009EU6M8Q/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1419908354&sr=8-7&keywords=griffin+headphones
  
 Wonder if they are a SoundSoul rebrand?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

HOLY TIP ROLLING EXPERIENCE!! I was using the JVC Spiral Dots on my A71 since I got them, and they sounded amazing. Then I got this sudden itch to tip roll, and so I went through several tips with no more than upsetting the sound. Then I put on my grey UE TF10 gel tips on the A71, and this opened up a whole NEW WORLD!!!!! I'm blown away!!! The high end, always polite and rolled off, opened up into better extension and added much needed air. The bottom end still retained its punchy strong self, but details, clarity, and treble energy now appear!! Never think I ever had a tip make such an improvement soundwise with another IEM? This is beauteous.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

slowpickr said:


> I started to buy these one time but canceled the order:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-GC35853-WoodTones-Earbuds/dp/B009EU6M8Q/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1419908354&sr=8-7&keywords=griffin+headphones
> 
> Wonder if they are a SoundSoul rebrand?




Don't think so, since the S-018 are titanium micro drivers.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The game changer tips on Fidue A71


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> The game changer tips on Fidue A71


 
 Dat hype doe.


----------



## PeterDLai

houseofdoom said:


> Don't think so, since the S-018 are titanium micro drivers.


 
  
I just noticed these woodies (JLab J.Fi) have very similar bullet point descriptions as the SoundSOUL. The SoundSOUL also seems to be described incorrectly as the picture on Amazon of the back of the box (pictured below) does not mention "titanium" or "micro" anywhere and also has a different diameter size for the drivers (9mm instead of 10mm as on the product page). Either way, the 7mm drivers in the JLab J.Fi seems more in line with common micro-driver size vs. 9/10mm.
  






 
*EDIT:* Oh, I see someone has already pointed this out before.


----------



## Shawn71

peterdlai said:


> I just noticed these woodies (JLab J.Fi) have very similar bullet point descriptions as the SoundSOUL. The SoundSOUL also seems to be described incorrectly as the picture on Amazon of the back of the box (pictured below) does not mention "titanium" or "micro" anywhere and also has a different diameter size for the drivers (9mm instead of 10mm as on the product page). Either way, the 7mm drivers in the JLab J.Fi seems more in line with common micro-driver size vs. 9/10mm.




Absolutely correct both on titanium and micro drivers......


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Absolutely correct both on titanium and micro drivers......




Indeedy I am...

http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black/dp/B009GISUL8

http://phone-cases.hitechnews.us/htc-B009GISUL8/soundsoul-tm-s-018-wood-hifi-inear-earphone-black-.html

http://adrianasg.com/electronics/2014/04/soundsoultm-s-018-wood-hifi-inear-earphone-black-discount-deals.shtml

https://www.desertcart.ae/products/5791422-soundsoul-tm-s-018-wood-hifi-inear-earphone-black


----------



## 1clearhead

houseofdoom said:


> Don't think so, since the S-018 are titanium micro drivers.



 
Unless 'slowpickr' decides to contact the manufacture by just sending an email as I did with the SA608's to find out if they're titanium micro-drivers. They usually write you back with an answer.


----------



## PeterDLai

houseofdoom said:


> Indeedy I am...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black/dp/B009GISUL8
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hope you realize that all of those sites are just copying and pasting the information found on Amazon (which already is suspect because of the difference in driver size as listed on the box itself). It would be nice if their official website would give more information than it does.
  
 In any case, titanium coated or not, micro-driver or not, if they sound good, that's all that matters.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Indeedy I am...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black/dp/B009GISUL8
> 
> ...


 

Yes if we go by decription on those web-sites but not with their original retail box that SS ships with.....no offense pls. And micro drivers must not exceed max 6.8mm in dia.....btw,at this price point if we get a tita coated diaphragm more than 0.5mm size of RE400 ($79) or equal dia of 8.5mm, its THE best deal,on this planet,imho.....
Nobody can deny that.....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Yes if we go by decription on those web-sites but not with their original retail box that SS ships with.....no offense pls. And micro drivers must not exceed max 6.8mm in dia.....btw,at this price point if we get a tita coated diaphragm more than 0.5mm size of RE400 ($79) or equal dia of 8.5mm, its THE best deal,on this planet,imho.....
> Nobody can deny that.....




Only if you like the RE400, and I'm not one who does. I'm not a fan of their bass lite, forward mids sound sig. I much prefer the S-018.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

They sound really good. Very good.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Only if you like the RE400, and I'm not one who does. I'm not a fan of their bass lite, forward mids sound sig. I much prefer the S-018.




Looks like you want to take into diff direction.....I just said 400s for a price and titanium diaphragm comparison and I didnt say 400s sound best but S018 not....once again,s018 is a nice piece of wooden iem for its price being offered and people praising who owns it,and its immaterial even if it didnt have a titanium coating....but if the mfr confirms so officially,then its the best wooden titanium driver iem under 10 on this planet,as of now......


----------



## Koolpep

houseofdoom said:


> Indeedy I am...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black/dp/B009GISUL8
> 
> ...


 

 Just FYI: desert cart.ae is a non functioning website that just realists everything from Amazon - it's not working currently and for the last few months....
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## ansi

I guess people following this thread already know that a little over 100 bucks gets you an ODAC/O2 in China from JR Audio, but I just came across an O2 by the name BG8DX MX: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.f0ESWF&id=35104805516&ns=1&abbucket=11# 
  
 Sure it's just O2 and costs nearly as much as ODAC/O2 combo, but look at it! An O2 with a proper battery and a charging light. Wish it was a micro USB instead of the mini USB though.


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> HOLY TIP ROLLING EXPERIENCE!! I was using the JVC Spiral Dots on my A71 since I got them, and they sounded amazing. Then I got this sudden itch to tip roll, and so I went through several tips with no more than upsetting the sound. Then I put on my grey UE TF10 gel tips on the A71, and this opened up a whole NEW WORLD!!!!! I'm blown away!!! The high end, always polite and rolled off, opened up into better extension and added much needed air. The bottom end still retained its punchy strong self, but details, clarity, and treble energy now appear!! Never think I ever had a tip make such an improvement soundwise with another IEM? This is beauteous.


 
 That is what I have been using , you are right it really opens them up.


----------



## EISENbricher

Arghhh enough with Spiral Dots hype!!! 
I so want those but broke bad financially thanks to head-fi :mad:


----------



## mrmoto050

eisenbricher said:


> Arghhh enough with Spiral Dots hype!!!
> I so want those but broke bad financially thanks to head-fi


 
 Get the UE TF10 gel tips, they are better imho.


----------



## Netforce

mrmoto050 said:


> Get the UE TF10 gel tips, they are better imho.



Where can one get those tips?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I seem to be missing $7.99 out of my account and Amazon just sent me an email that a pair of SoundSoul S-018 have been shipped to my house.  So strange, no idea how that happened.   
  
 All I know is that is has nothing to do with reading this thread.
  
 ..


----------



## Netforce

bloodypenguin said:


> I seem to be missing $7.99 out of my account and Amazon just sent me an email that a pair of SoundSoul S-018 have been shipped to my house.  So strange, no idea how that happened.
> 
> All I know is that is has nothing to do with reading this thread.
> 
> ..



Know that feeling man when your wallet up and goes and makes purchases. It just likes to go get headphones most of the time as well for me.


----------



## Shawn71

bloodypenguin said:


> I seem to be missing $7.99 out of my account and Amazon just sent me an email that a pair of SoundSoul S-018 have been shipped to my house.  So strange, no idea how that happened.
> 
> All I know is that is has nothing to do with reading this thread.
> 
> ..




lol...for just 6.99 you dont narrate a beautiful story.... I know you will find it soon by the way you search under the comp table(your avatar)


----------



## BloodyPenguin

BTW, lots of ear-tips talk.  I know this is not the deal thread, but Amazon has the 
*Comply T-400* for *$9.16 *(Free Prime Shipping):  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NUJ2RM/
  
 ..


----------



## RedJohn456

Not sure if it has already been posted but the VSD5 will be up for pre order on LMUE. Funny thing is that it will have the same housing and cable, meaning straight jack and NO strain reliefs. What vsonic


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Bulk sell off of my 300h, Havi B3 Pro, and Thinksound Rain 2, with the JVC FX750 on the way! Looks like it's smaller and easier to fit than the FX850 I had a month ago, with less prominent bass, and more balanced without losing much clarity and timbre. Sounds perfect! Can't wait.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> Bulk sell off of my 300h, Havi B3 Pro, and Thinksound Rain 2, with the JVC FX750 on the way! Looks like it's smaller and easier to fit than the FX850 I had a month ago, with less prominent bass, and more balanced without losing much clarity and timbre. Sounds perfect! Can't wait.


 

 Does it have a removable cable? The 850 is on my list of must haves but if the 750 offers a clearer sound that might be a better buy for me. Cheers


----------



## twister6

eisenbricher said:


> Arghhh enough with Spiral Dots hype!!!
> I so want those but broke bad financially thanks to head-fi


 
  
 Yep, they are pricey.  Ordered mine on ebay almost 2 weeks ago ($16 for 3 pairs of large ones) with an expected delivery of 4-6wks from Japan... Insane!!!


----------



## EISENbricher

twister6 said:


> Yep, they are pricey.  Ordered mine on ebay almost 2 weeks ago ($16 for 3 pairs of large ones) with an expected delivery of 4-6wks from Japan... Insane!!!



Link link


----------



## kova4a

twister6 said:


> Yep, they are pricey.  Ordered mine on ebay almost 2 weeks ago ($16 for 3 pairs of large ones) with an expected delivery of 4-6wks from Japan... Insane!!!


 
 That's probably because of the holidays. When I ordered mine it also said 4-6 weeks but sellers usually play it on the safe side if some unexpected  delays occur - they arrived a week later.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Yep, they are pricey.  Ordered mine on ebay almost 2 weeks ago ($16 for 3 pairs of large ones) with an expected delivery of 4-6wks from Japan... Insane!!!



Mine took two 1/2 weeks to arrive from Japan. When I had the FX850, they come with Spiral Dots. Now with my FX750, I'm getting more spiral dots! But yeah...took awhile.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Does it have a removable cable? The 850 is only list but if the 750 offers a clearer sound that might be a better buy for me. Cheers



From what I know, it's removeable. The FX850, though one of the best sounding earphones I've ever had the pleasure of hearing and owning, was FAR too big in my ears. Massive frankenbolts, with way too much bass and sub bass for my tastes. I'm a metal and rock listener, and those were for hip hop, rap, EDM, trance, ect. Yeah I listen to those too, but on a much smaller scale, and DannyBai has the FX650, and says its a great sound sig with tamer bass, and he still likes them, so I figure the FX750 is the right middle for me?


----------



## Zenbun

houseofdoom said:


> HOLY TIP ROLLING EXPERIENCE!! I was using the JVC Spiral Dots on my A71 since I got them, and they sounded amazing. Then I got this sudden itch to tip roll, and so I went through several tips with no more than upsetting the sound. Then I put on my grey UE TF10 gel tips on the A71, and this opened up a whole NEW WORLD!!!!! I'm blown away!!! The high end, always polite and rolled off, opened up into better extension and added much needed air. The bottom end still retained its punchy strong self, but details, clarity, and treble energy now appear!! Never think I ever had a tip make such an improvement soundwise with another IEM? This is beauteous.


 

 What is tip rolling exactly?


----------



## ZapX629

zenbun said:


> What is tip rolling exactly?


 

 Just trying different tips to change various sonic qualities. It gets a bit overblown sometimes, as the changes are relatively minor (not going to give a lean IEM a basshead quality or make recessed mids come to the forefront), but it can make noticeable small differences that improve your listening experience such as adding a bit more airiness or treble sparkle, making bass more focused, etc.


----------



## mrmoto050

Disregard


----------



## mrmoto050

netforce said:


> Where can one get those tips?


 
 I got mine on Amazon


----------



## Netforce

mrmoto050 said:


> I got mine on Amazon


 
 Like these tips?
 http://www.amazon.com/Original-Ultimate-Replacement-Silicone-replacement/dp/B00BQ6ME7E/
 http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Clear-Large-Replacement-Sleeves/dp/B00AX0R78U/
  
 These are what i'm getting when I search on amazon. Look familiar to some UE tips I already got...


----------



## mrmoto050

netforce said:


> Like these tips?
> http://www.amazon.com/Original-Ultimate-Replacement-Silicone-replacement/dp/B00BQ6ME7E/
> http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Clear-Large-Replacement-Sleeves/dp/B00AX0R78U/
> 
> These are what i'm getting when I search on amazon. Look familiar to some UE tips I already got...


 
 These are the ones I am using
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00840PBRA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Netforce

mrmoto050 said:


> These are the ones I am using
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00840PBRA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
 Thanks!


----------



## mrmoto050

@Netforce your'e welcome


----------



## Netforce

Got myself the JVC spiral dots tips on the way also and will order these tips probably next week~
  
 More tips never hurt anybody...


----------



## mrmoto050

netforce said:


> Got myself the JVC spiral dots tips on the way also and will order these tips probably next week~
> 
> More tips never hurt anybody...


 
 LMAO! I'm going to try the spirals also, just to see what everyone's talking about.


----------



## Netforce

mrmoto050 said:


> LMAO! I'm going to try the spirals also, just to see what everyone's talking about.


 
 January will be a pretty busy month for me apparently.
  
 Got the JVC Spiral dots coming, then I'm going to get the the gel tips, the TTPOD T2 is coming super soon, and the VSD5 is soon to be on preorder? Jeez.


----------



## mrmoto050

@Netforce  I'm holding off for awhile, going to keep my eye on everyones impressions of the new models, then maybe decide. Not going to "jump the gun" so to speak.I have more than enough decent headphones already.


----------



## Netforce

mrmoto050 said:


> @Netforce  I'm holding off for awhile, going to keep my eye on everyones impressions of the new models, then maybe decide. Not going to "jump the gun" so to speak.I have more than enough decent headphones already.


 
 After seeing the initial impressions and measurements on the T2 I would say I was slightly let down by the bass on them as that was what I really liked on the T1-E so I'm a bit on the fence on the fence about them. The vsd5 I only heard more info about today but I am excited lol.


----------



## mrmoto050

netforce said:


> After seeing the initial impressions and measurements on the T2 I would say I was slightly let down by the bass on them as that was what I really liked on the T1-E so I'm a bit on the fence on the fence about them. The vsd5 I only heard more info about today but I am excited lol.


 
@Netforce Don't give up too quickly, remember it's a dummy taking the measurements. Your ears may hear it differently regardless of the data. just my opinion


----------



## RedJohn456

Just got my pro 80 aka gemini hsr 1000. First thing, holy batman, loving the black look. Very sleek and stylish.
  
 And second thing the sound:
  
 Yeah my mouth is still open. Takstar Pro 80>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>UE6000. So damn clear. And to all the reviewers and reviews saying that their bass was a little flat, are you guys deaf? This thing is borderline bass heavy. First thing I did was put on the spare hm5 pads on it. These are the older stock pads so I might get the newer pleater ones.
  
 Best buy of the year for me. These are quite power hungry. Almost at the level of the havis for me. But yeah. Shame on me for not buying it earlier. @bhazard, @peter123 @DJScope Thank you for your words of advice and wanted to say am extremely happy with the purchase.  
  
 Edit: these things are a bit small, need to really pull out the whole length to fit this on. Guess I have a big head? LOL
 Edit2: Holy crap these things are really power hungry!


----------



## DJScope

redjohn456 said:


> Just got my pro 80 aka gemini hsr 1000. First thing, holy batman, loving the black look. Very sleek and stylish.
> 
> And second thing the sound:
> 
> ...




I'm glad you like them. They also scale very well with gear. So they only get better with more power.


----------



## RedJohn456

djscope said:


> I'm glad you like them. They also scale very well with gear. So they only get better with more power.


 

 Thanks meng  I can see it scaling well with my future dac/amp upgrades. The gift that keeps giving lol


----------



## DJScope

redjohn456 said:


> Thanks meng  I can see it scaling well with my future dac/amp upgrades. The gift that keeps giving lol


 
  
 If you want to improve them even more, and you not scared of DIY projects, check this out: http://www.head-fi.org/t/715176/diy-takstar-pro-80-removable-cable-mod


----------



## RedJohn456

djscope said:


> If you want to improve them even more, and you not scared of DIY projects, check this out: http://www.head-fi.org/t/715176/diy-takstar-pro-80-removable-cable-mod


 

 Yup, saw that guide earlier. I am not really handy with tools so I might get it done at a shop or something  I don't want to break my new toy haha. Also, weirdly enough I am preferring the stock pads to the HM5 pads. Granted the HM5 pads are the older version, so I am going to order the newer pleather ones to see if they are worth it. If not I will just stick them on the HM5


----------



## HouseOfDoom

It's quite amazing to me that I have the Fiio X3 and Sony Z1060, with a E11k, and I still have this affinity for my A71 right out of my X02. Just the two of them. Crazy stuff..


----------



## ansi

Is the Takstar Pro80 really that good? I just saw it on sale for CNY 250 (40 dollars) with 3 year warranty.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ansi said:


> Is the Takstar Pro80 really that good? I just saw it on sale for CNY 250 (40 dollars) with 3 year warranty.




It sure is that good.


----------



## Leo888

ansi said:


> Is the Takstar Pro80 really that good? I just saw it on sale for CNY 250 (40 dollars) with 3 year warranty.




I'm tempted. Can provide link of the seller. Thanks.


----------



## Netforce

I'm still loving my pair of takstar pro 80. They are a fantastic buy for their price paired up with the brainwavz hm5 pads.


----------



## epicfalz

Anyone has some good suggestions for some good bass headphones? I was thinking of ttpod t1 from penonaudio but was wondering if they are comfy in the ears or not. Are there any better headphones near 50$ range?

And is it worth it investing in an amp? Atm I have sennheiser ie60 and am pretty noob with headphones :/


----------



## ansi

leo888 said:


> I'm tempted. Can provide link of the seller. Thanks.


 
  
 Here you go: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.18.aY5Zdf&id=38099831099&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
  
 Anyone know how these compare to Sennheiser HD 380?


----------



## Koolpep

epicfalz said:


> Anyone has some good suggestions for some good bass headphones? I was thinking of ttpod t1 from penonaudio but was wondering if they are comfy in the ears or not. Are there any better headphones near 50$ range?
> 
> And is it worth it investing in an amp? Atm I have sennheiser ie60 and am pretty noob with headphones :/


 
  
 I have the TTPOD T1E and am not happy with the bass, maybe I have a bad pair but the sound quality is ....not so great.
  
 At the same time, I have the Beyerdynamic DTX102ie from buysonic for $49 and they are so much better, the bass is fantastic. These are the same headphones as the MMX102ie that made The Wirecutters best earphone below $100. Another really good one is the Ostry KC06A love them too. The Beyerdynamic are a real surprise, I didn't expect them to be so much fun, they are a pleasure to listen to. 
  
 Added benefit: 2 years warranty on them! 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## EISENbricher

epicfalz said:


> Anyone has some good suggestions for some good bass headphones? I was thinking of ttpod t1 from penonaudio but was wondering if they are comfy in the ears or not. Are there any better headphones near 50$ range?
> 
> And is it worth it investing in an amp? Atm I have sennheiser ie60 and am pretty noob with headphones :/


 
 My TTPOD T1E sounds fantastic with Amp. It needs amp.
 I didn't use to like it before (When I didn't have an amp) but amping made worlds of difference.
  
 I don't know about fit, so far I've seen polar reviews. Some find it extremely comfortable and some can't. I find it very comfortable with my Sony Hybrid tips.
  
 T1E is not a bad choice at all, go to T1E Impressions thread, you'd have a better idea and reviews, comparisons etc.
 Also Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and Havi B3 Pro1 are good choices in this price range.


----------



## epicfalz

Thx for the suggestion guys, any recommendations on a cheap amp? Doesn't need to be portable


----------



## EISENbricher

epicfalz said:


> Thx for the suggestion guys, any recommendations on a cheap amp? Doesn't need to be portable


 
 Topping NX1 all the way  Won't hurt to have a portable + with 100hrs (claimed) battery life.
  
*My biased opinion


----------



## Leo888

ansi said:


> Here you go: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.18.aY5Zdf&id=38099831099&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
> 
> Anyone know how these compare to Sennheiser HD 380?




@ansi

Thanks for the link.


----------



## epicfalz

Thx <3 will probably get ttpod with that amp. Even though there are better buds out there like havi, idk why but I really want to get the ttpod lol. Just never owned a dual driver headphone.


----------



## Koolpep

eisenbricher said:


> My TTPOD T1E sounds fantastic with Amp. It needs amp.
> I didn't use to like it before (When I didn't have an amp) but amping made worlds of difference.
> 
> I don't know about fit, so far I've seen polar reviews. Some find it extremely comfortable and some can't. I find it very comfortable with my Sony Hybrid tips.
> ...


 

 Yep, I drove them on an every amp I have (Schiit Asgrad, Aune T1 Mk2, Audioengine D3, JDSLabs C5D, then on DAPs that have nice amps inside, like the X3, DX50, X5 & AK120 of a friend, even one that puts out 1.2 W per channel - still no change. I really think I must have a bad pair of the TTPOD T1E because it really sounds underwhelming ... especially on my go-to amp for IEMs the C5D, 
 but then, I also got the JVC HA-FX850 and there is no earphone that I have heard that has a better bass, quality and quantity, detail and texture, etc.
  
 Anyhow, maybe one of you want to have my TTPOD T1E, am sending them for free to you, you can then compare them to your set and let me know if they sounded "normal" or not. If they sound "normal" you then have a second set of headphones you like - if not, throw them away. Offer is only for T1E owners. 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## epicfalz

koolpep said:


> Yep, I drove them on an every amp I have (Schiit Asgrad, Aune T1 Mk2, Audioengine D3, JDSLabs C5D, then on DAPs that have nice amps inside, like the X3, DX50, X5 & AK120 of a friend, even one that puts out 1.2 W per channel - still no change. I really think I must have a bad pair of the TTPOD T1E because it really sounds underwhelming ... especially on my go-to amp for IEMs the C5D,
> but then, I also got the JVC HA-FX850 and there is no earphone that I have heard that has a better bass, quality and quantity, detail and texture, etc.
> 
> Anyhow, maybe one of you want to have my TTPOD T1E, am sending them for free to you, you can then compare them to your set and let me know if they sounded "normal" or not. If they sound "normal" you then have a second set of headphones you like - if not, throw them away. Offer is only for T1E owners.
> ...




hit me up if no one wants it hehe. I don't have the ttpods yet but ordered the clear ones + the topping nx1. btw I had the JVC's before, the bass was really good for the price but they gave up on me in 5-6 months just like the countless skull candy's :/


----------



## Koolpep

epicfalz said:


> hit me up if no one wants it hehe. I don't have the ttpods yet but ordered the clear ones + the topping nx1. btw I had the JVC's before, the bass was really good for the price but they gave up on me in 5-6 months just like the countless skull candy's :/


 

 Oh man, sorry to hear. 
  
 PM me your address. I will have them on the way in a week.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## encoreAC

koolpep said:


> Yep, I drove them on an every amp I have (Schiit Asgrad, Aune T1 Mk2, Audioengine D3, JDSLabs C5D, then on DAPs that have nice amps inside, like the X3, DX50, X5 & AK120 of a friend, even one that puts out 1.2 W per channel - still no change. I really think I must have a bad pair of the TTPOD T1E because it really sounds underwhelming ... especially on my go-to amp for IEMs the C5D,
> but then, I also got the JVC HA-FX850 and there is no earphone that I have heard that has a better bass, quality and quantity, detail and texture, etc.
> 
> Anyhow, maybe one of you want to have my TTPOD T1E, am sending them for free to you, you can then compare them to your set and let me know if they sounded "normal" or not. If they sound "normal" you then have a second set of headphones you like - if not, throw them away. Offer is only for T1E owners.
> ...


 
  
 Me, I am in Germany too if it's still available ;D
  
 I would love to try the T1E out :O
  
 edit: Whoops misread, nvm ^^


----------



## Koolpep

encoreac said:


> Me, I am in Germany too if it's still available ;D
> 
> I would love to try the T1E out :O


 

 Oh, am sorry, gone, @epicfalz was quicker.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## encoreAC

koolpep said:


> Oh, am sorry, gone, @epicfalz was quicker.
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
 No problem, I misread anyways. I hope epicfalz has fun with both haha, einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr noch! =)


----------



## Koolpep

encoreac said:


> No problem, I misread anyways. I hope epicfalz has fun with both haha, einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr noch! =)


 

 Besten Dank! Und gleichfalls


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> It's quite amazing to me that I have the Fiio X3 and Sony Z1060, with a E11k, and I still have this affinity for my A71 right out of my X02. Just the two of them. Crazy stuff..




Waiting to recieve X02 as well, but most likely it's as bright and thin as ONN v2 (a very similar mp3 player), thus it balances out nicely warm thicker sig of A71. Definitely a great budget setup on the go!


----------



## EISENbricher

I don't know how Jvc fx850s will compare to TTPODs... I mean come on, that one is a well received, costly earphone from a well known brand. TTPOD is good, I am doubtful how it's going to stand against likes of 850.

This is why I keep away from listening to very high end headphones/earphones. Once you get a taste of 'em, your gear starts to sound *itty to you.


----------



## cjs001

eisenbricher said:


> This is why I keep away from listening to very high end headphones/earphones. Once you get a taste of 'em, your gear starts to sound *itty to you.


 
 Then what's the point of getting good stuff in the first place? XD I think just get what you can afford and enjoy moozik


----------



## Koolpep

eisenbricher said:


> I don't know how Jvc fx850s will compare to TTPODs... I mean come on, that one is a well received, costly earphone from a well known brand. TTPOD is good, I am doubtful how it's going to stand against likes of 850.
> 
> This is why I keep away from listening to very high end headphones/earphones. Once you get a taste of 'em, your gear starts to sound *itty to you.


 
  
 I know what you mean. Unfortunately I have friends with a lot of sumit-fi gear  
  
 I didn't expect the TTPOD to perform as good as my JVC but I am a sucker for budget gear and very often you get amazing performance for your money. I very often don't want to take my high end stuff on the road, for travel etc. so good budget gear is always welcome.
  
 Anyhow, I just received the Fidue A71 (bought for $79) and again, they have amazing bass (maybe a bit too much, we will see after burn in, brain or earphone), so do the Ostry KC06A, I really think something is wrong with my TTPODs - they are clear and sound really nice and detailed, but the bass is ...weak...


----------



## ansi

eisenbricher said:


> I don't know how Jvc fx850s will compare to TTPODs... I mean come on, that one is a well received, costly earphone from a well known brand. TTPOD is good, I am doubtful how it's going to stand against likes of 850.
> 
> This is why I keep away from listening to very high end headphones/earphones. Once you get a taste of 'em, your gear starts to sound *itty to you.


 
  
 True. Sub-$100 IEMs used to be so bad that it's pretty easy to get excited for Chinese $50-100 headphones that sound almost as good as the $150 ones. But then you listen to something better and can't go back. Not long ago I thought Sansa Clip+ with RE0 was so good combination that I wouldn't have to spend another dime. Wrong. My current "this is as good as I'll need" combo is ODAC/O2 + T90.  I suspect that feeling to last the rest of 2014.


----------



## Netforce

koolpep said:


> I know what you mean. Unfortunately I have friends with a lot of sumit-fi gear
> 
> I didn't expect the TTPOD to perform as good as my JVC but I am a sucker for budget gear and very often you get amazing performance for your money. I very often don't want to take my high end stuff on the road, for travel etc. so good budget gear is always welcome.
> 
> Anyhow, I just received the Fidue A71 (bought for $79) and again, they have amazing bass (maybe a bit too much, we will see after burn in, brain or earphone), so do the Ostry KC06A, I really think something is wrong with my TTPODs - they are clear and sound really nice and detailed, but the bass is ...weak...


 
 Tried tip rolling the ttpod? I definitely wouldn't call them bass light especially with sony hybrid tips with foam inside. With these tips I would say the bass is tad north of say neutral bass.
  
 Comparing them with the kc06a I would say the ostry have more bass quantity and extends deeper in the sub bass but I prefer the T1-E personally of my music. The kc06a are nice if I just want bass and don't mind sacrificing the mids.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Waiting to recieve X02 as well, but most likely it's as bright and thin as ONN v2 (a very similar mp3 player), thus it balances out nicely warm thicker sig of A71. Definitely a great budget setup on the go!




Oh it's exactly how it sounds, so warm SS earphones/headphones are a must, unless you have a warm amp. They are indeed bright and thinnish naturally.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

koolpep said:


> I know what you mean. Unfortunately I have friends with a lot of sumit-fi gear
> 
> I didn't expect the TTPOD to perform as good as my JVC but I am a sucker for budget gear and very often you get amazing performance for your money. I very often don't want to take my high end stuff on the road, for travel etc. so good budget gear is always welcome.
> 
> Anyhow, I just received the Fidue A71 (bought for $79) and again, they have amazing bass (maybe a bit too much, we will see after burn in, brain or earphone), so do the Ostry KC06A, I really think something is wrong with my TTPODs - they are clear and sound really nice and detailed, but the bass is ...weak...




That's because the TTPOD aren't bassy. I think I mentioned that way back when. The T1e are bio cell diaphragms, and most bio cell IEMs aren't bassy affairs (the GR07 and XE100 come to mind), but really fast, articulate bass that's present and quick, but not boomy, punchy, or impactful. Heck, my EX300 that came with my Sony have far more punchy bass presence than the T1e. What the T1e does well after burn in, and extensive burn in, is provide a clear, balanced, fun experience, where listening to music is a pleasure, and not an exercise in diagnostics. Plus it can handle most all genres with ease.


----------



## Koolpep

houseofdoom said:


> That's because the TTPOD aren't bassy. I think I mentioned that way back when. The T1e are bio cell diaphragms, and most bio cell IEMs aren't bassy affairs (the GR07 and XE100 come to mind), but really fast, articulate bass that's present and quick, but not boomy, punchy, or impactful. Heck, my EX300 that came with my Sony have far more punchy bass presence than the T1e. What the T1e does well after burn in, and extensive burn in, is provide a clear, balanced, fun experience, where listening to music is a pleasure, and not an exercise in diagnostics. Plus it can handle most all genres with ease.


 
 Amazing. So I started with the very wrong expectation towards this earphone. And I am usually not diagnosing, rather enjoying music but I was so puzzled by the way others described this headphone and what I was hearing...
  
 Thanks, explains a lot. You explained this headphone very well. Now with that out of the way, I agree that they are pleasurable but not what I was looking for, for the balanced and just overall pleasurable enjoy factor (without being bass cannons), I have the UE900s. I was actually looking for some nice EDM cans.


----------



## RedJohn456

koolpep said:


> I know what you mean. Unfortunately I have friends with a lot of sumit-fi gear
> 
> I didn't expect the TTPOD to perform as good as my JVC but I am a sucker for budget gear and very often you get amazing performance for your money. I very often don't want to take my high end stuff on the road, for travel etc. so good budget gear is always welcome.
> 
> Anyhow, I just received the Fidue A71 (bought for $79) and again, they have amazing bass (maybe a bit too much, we will see after burn in, brain or earphone), so do the Ostry KC06A, I really think something is wrong with my TTPODs - they are clear and sound really nice and detailed, but the bass is ...weak...


 

 I don't know if you're aware but some TTPODs had the problem where they lacked bass. Manufacturing defect. Not sure if you already got rid of it, but maybe some food for thought.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> That's because the TTPOD aren't bassy. I think I mentioned that way back when. The T1e are bio cell diaphragms, and most bio cell IEMs aren't bassy affairs (the GR07 and XE100 come to mind), but really fast, articulate bass that's present and quick, but not boomy, punchy, or impactful. Heck, my EX300 that came with my Sony have far more punchy bass presence than the T1e. What the T1e does well after burn in, and extensive burn in, is provide a clear, balanced, fun experience, where listening to music is a pleasure, and not an exercise in diagnostics. Plus it can handle most all genres with ease.


 

 Could also be that TTPOD problem that popped up a few times, missing bass. Happened a few times in the TTPOD thread.


----------



## Koolpep

redjohn456 said:


> Could also be that TTPOD problem that popped up a few times, missing bass. Happened a few times in the TTPOD thread.


 
 Oh man. That would explain a lot. Because as I said: from everything I read and what I heard this wasn't remotely close to what I should have heard....
  
 Cheers!! I guess we will find out with the comparison....between two T1Es soon.
  
 K


----------



## BloodyPenguin

houseofdoom said:


> That's because the TTPOD aren't bassy. I think I mentioned that way back when. The T1e are bio cell diaphragms, and most bio cell IEMs aren't bassy affairs (the GR07 and XE100 come to mind), but really fast, articulate bass that's present and quick, but not boomy, punchy, or impactful. What the T1e does well after burn in, and extensive burn in, is provide a clear, balanced, fun experience, where listening to music is a pleasure, and not an exercise in diagnostics. Plus it can handle most all genres with ease.


 
 You said all the things I wanted to say, but it a much more sophisticated way.  I could not agree more of your T1-E description.
  
  
 My own thoughts:  I think the TE-1 has just the perfect amount of bass (and can even take a boost of it EQ wise as well).  The speed and balance are great, it was one of the first things I noticed.  
  
  
 Only issue I have with them is a low static sound at lower volumes.  I was told it was to do with cell phone / wifi interference, but I seem to get it with whatever device I use.  None of my other headphones/earphones do this.
  
 ..


----------



## BloodyPenguin

bloodypenguin said:


> I seem to be missing $7.99 out of my account and Amazon just sent me an email that a pair of SoundSoul S-018 have been shipped to my house.  So strange, no idea how that happened.
> 
> All I know is that is has nothing to do with reading this thread.
> 
> ..


 
 Those magical SoundSoul S-018 arrived at my door today.  LOVE the sound on these (even a little more than the TTPOD TE-1).  Though not the fastest, the sound signature is fun and forward.  Vocals are amazing, like they are standing right next to me.  The SoundSoul S-018 is quite an earphone for only $8.
  
 ..


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> I don't know if you're aware but some TTPODs had the problem where they lacked bass. Manufacturing defect. Not sure if you already got rid of it, but maybe some food for thought.


 
  
 True that!  My original T1E pair was bass-less and it was driving me crazy reading everyone's impressions about the bass.  Penon sent me a replacement and I never looked back!


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> With all this talk about Ruizu x02 and a few people mentioning about Gearbest best pricing (http://www.gearbest.com/ruizu-_gear/ , $16 for 4GB, $19 for 8GB), I just asked them about Ruizu x06 audio player which is x02 + Bluetooth for wireless listening, and they told me it will be in stock soon.  I think it will be awesome to have a small mp3 player you can listen to wired and wireless.
> 
> That search lead me to check out some other stuff on their website, and I came across new Syllable G700 BT headphones (http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_131207.html).  I had Syllable headphones before, and those were a typical Beats look-a-like.  Here, you got an original looking version (and it looks hot!!!) with wired and wireless on-ear design.  I will definitely share my impressions once I test it, don't want to start a hype yet, but the pictures alone make me drool, especially that black leather with red stitching which reminds me so much of Senns Momentum split headband.


 
  
 Just finished and posted my review of Syllable G700: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-syllable-g700-bluetooth-wireless-t2989716
  
 For anybody who is interested, you can check out full review from a link above.  In general these have a very original design and actually not bad sound tuning, 12hrs battery life, and pretty good active noise cancelling.  The only problem - they will require a break in period to stretch that headband since it's a solid aluminum alloy piece that holds its shape pretty tight.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

ansi said:


> Is the Takstar Pro80 really that good? I just saw it on sale for CNY 250 (40 dollars) with 3 year warranty.


 
  
 Yes it is that good!
 And you should try this too: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Takstar-HI-2050-Hi-Fi-Headset-earphone-Adjustable-headband-Stereo-Headphones-Open-Dynamic-Music-headphones-Full/2021008196.html


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

epicfalz said:


> Anyone has some good suggestions for some good bass headphones? I was thinking of ttpod t1 from penonaudio but was wondering if they are comfy in the ears or not. Are there any better headphones near 50$ range?
> 
> And is it worth it investing in an amp? Atm I have sennheiser ie60 and am pretty noob with headphones :/


 
  
  
 I'm very impressed with this IEM: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Dulcimer-Gold-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-Samsung-HTC-Android/1842220875.html


----------



## RedJohn456

ansi said:


> Is the Takstar Pro80 really that good? I just saw it on sale for CNY 250 (40 dollars) with 3 year warranty.


 

 It seems you're in china so you owe it to yourself to grab a pair from taobao or aliexpress. I got mine for much more from amazon usa because price conversion is terrible at the moment. They are good at almost all genres I have tried them with and they have an amazing soundstage. The bass really rumbles. Very clear, articulate and controlled.
  
 Size wise the headband is a bit small, so it might be a bit tight depending on your head size. If you like the headphones after buying do consider getting replacement HM5 pads from Mp4nation. The Pleather ones give bigger boomier bass. The velour ones are said to have tamer bass. I have a set of the older stock pleather ones. They make the bass more prominent. I am considering getting a pair of pleather and velour ones, for my Brainwave Hm5 and Takstar pro 80, respectively. 
  
 Cheers, if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> I don't know if you're aware but some TTPODs had the problem where they lacked bass. Manufacturing defect. Not sure if you already got rid of it, but maybe some food for thought.


+1

I don't agree with HouseOfDoom, these should have plenty of slam and rumble for edm. 

My t1e (with the right tip) have some authoritive bass. Not the same quantity of bass as the likes of the pistons or bass colour, but almost. 

Sounds like you either aren't getting a good seal, or you got a dud.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got the vjjb k1 in the mail today. 

It's a revamped and retuned version of one of my personal favorite iems ever, the dm2. 

Popped them in, and so far they sound excellent. I will give these guys some play time and share some impressions in the next few days. 

I will already say that these are a steal at the 10 bucks I paid for them.


----------



## daveyostrow

epicfalz said:


> Anyone has some good suggestions for some good bass headphones? I was thinking of ttpod t1 from penonaudio but was wondering if they are comfy in the ears or not. Are there any better headphones near 50$ range?


 
 If you want a lot of bass, get the cardo basso.
 (never heard of the Tennmak Dulcimer)


----------



## bhazard

The Tennmak Dulcimer is an excellent EDM IEM. It's a basshead IEM with better than average clarity than you would get in a basshead IEM.
  
 The TTPOD T1-E has enormous bass. The original T1 was the bass light one.
  
 Happy New Year everyone! 2015 looks like its gonna start off very nicely for us enthusiasts.


----------



## indieman

Been away for awhile. Anything new worth looking at?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

indieman said:


> Been away for awhile. Anything new worth looking at?




Zero Audio DuoZA, and the incoming VSonic VSD5 and TTPOD T2 hybrid later this month.


----------



## mochill

kc07 will be a hybrid iem  .


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Happy New Years headfi'ers!! Have a blessed 2015 with much ear candy!!!


----------



## EISENbricher

ansi said:


> True. Sub-$100 IEMs used to be so bad that it's pretty easy to get excited for Chinese $50-100 headphones that sound almost as good as the $150 ones. But then you listen to something better and can't go back. Not long ago I thought Sansa Clip+ with RE0 was so good combination that I wouldn't have to spend another dime. Wrong. My current "this is as good as I'll need" combo is ODAC/O2 + T90.  I suspect that feeling to last the rest of 2014.


 
 Couldn't agree more... Thanks to Chinese people, now people getting sub $100 earphones can claim to be listening 'Hi-Fi', or are 'Audiophile' as well.
 I just can't imagine what would have happened if the these brands didn't exist. People like me who are budget light would've been listening to some Klipsch or cheap Senn's which totally are a failure compared to what we can get today.
  


koolpep said:


> Amazing. So I started with the very wrong expectation towards this earphone. And I am usually not diagnosing, rather enjoying music but I was so puzzled by the way others described this headphone and what I was hearing...
> 
> Thanks, explains a lot. You explained this headphone very well. Now with that out of the way, I agree that they are pleasurable but not what I was looking for, for the balanced and just overall pleasurable enjoy factor (without being bass cannons), I have the UE900s. I was actually looking for some nice EDM cans.


 
 Eh... TTPOD T1E are great for EDM! Given you don't have a defective pair. The bass is rumbling, quick on feet and really punches hard. To an earphone to be great at EDM its bass should be massive as well as fast at the same time. T1E is just that. 
 (I'm big fan of EDM myself)
  


bloodypenguin said:


> You said all the things I wanted to say, but it a much more sophisticated way.  I could not agree more of your T1-E description.
> 
> 
> My own thoughts:  I think the TE-1 has just the perfect amount of bass (and can even take a boost of it EQ wise as well).  The speed and balance are great, it was one of the first things I noticed.
> ...


 
 ohho this is VERY true. And I here was wondering why do I get those annoying statics only from TTPODs whenever I use it with my Topping NX1. None of other earphones give out that sound. Now I know why.
  


hisoundfi said:


> +1
> 
> I don't agree with HouseOfDoom, these should have plenty of slam and rumble for edm.
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## bertwong

Happy New Year!
  
 Did anyone try any Chinese portable amp? I found one seems interesting. They also selling another 3 OP chips OPA2604AP, MUSE01, MUSE02 for upgrade.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.N78pTb&id=42807681728&_u=126jr11g32cf


----------



## ozkan

bertwong said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Did anyone try any Chinese portable amp? I found one seems interesting. They also selling another 3 OP chips OPA2604AP, MUSE01, MUSE02 for upgrade.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.N78pTb&id=42807681728&_u=126jr11g32cf


 

Is that the Hidizs AP100 stack with the amp in the picture? The amp looks beautiful.


----------



## ansi

ozkan said:


> Is that the Hidizs AP100 stack with the amp in the picture? The amp looks beautiful.


 
  
 Yeah it is. They have an AP100+ bluebird U3 + interconnect cable bundle for 1399rmb: http://meal.taobao.com/mealDetail.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.Vxbbjs&meal_id=140804112&seller_id=1067648046 
  
 U3+ also has OPA2604AP and costs 168rmb, not as portable (or pretty) as the U6.


----------



## bertwong

This Blue Bird U6 (9cm x 5cm x 1.3cm) which is thinner than U3 (2.3cm).  U6 can be charged by USB cable but U3 you need to have a adapter. Don't know anybody test it before.


----------



## RedJohn456

Happy new year folks  Hope everyone had a great night.
  
 Just a quick question. I was thinking of getting an SMSL SD793-2 to use with optical out with my ps3 and optical out with my small m2. Is it a worthy upgrade ?
  
 The headphone amplifier chip in the SMSL M2: MAX9722 
*Headphone amplifier chip in the SMSL SD 793-II: *OPA2134

 

*Just wondering if the SD793-2 is a better dac than the M2 as well?  *

*SMSL M2 dac:**ES9023*

*SMSL M2 receiving chip:* *SA9027*

*SMSL 793-2 dac: *PCM1793

*SMSL 793-2 receiving chip: * DIR9001

I might just use optical out from my macbook as a desktop dad/amp if it is better than the m2. 

 

 

Full features copied and posted for dem internetzz

*SMSL SD 793-2*

Features:
SD-793II decoder uses the top digital receiver chip DIR9001
Can receive 24bit/96K signals
SD-793II uses the classic match DIR9001+PCM1793+OPA2134 classic match

Specifications:
Brand: SMSL
Model: SD-793II
Signal Input : Optical, Coaxial
Signal Output : RCA 2 Channel Output
Digital Receiver : DIR9001
DAC Chip : PCM1793
Input Interface: Coaxial or optical fiber ( with switch )
Input Frequency: 44.1, 48, 96KHZ/16/24BIT
Signal-to-noise Ratio: >113db
Dynamic Range: 105dB
Distortion: 1KHZ% 0.0006 following
Rated Output: 1.7VPP
Frequency Response: 20 to 20KHz(-0.2db)
Total Power: <8W
Headphone Output Power: 65mW@16ohm; 130mW@32ohm
Headphone Output Distortion: 0.01%THD+N@100mW/32ohm
Colour: Black
Certification: CE, FCC
Dimensions: 128 * 77 * 35mm ( including protruding parts)

 

 

*SMSL m2*

*USB receiver chip: SA9027*

SA9027 is a high performance audio stream processors, USB full speed compatible. Focus on the SA9027 also supports asynchronous mode, so the local clock to reduce the output jitter,: DSD2PCM play; support for Apple feedback mode (Apple comes with drivers, no need to install) it contains a set of stereo playback and recording channels and a set of IEC60958 S / PDIF transceiver channel. SA9027 is an ideal choice for stereo digital audio interface applications. Its resolution and sample rate can be configured separately for the 16/24 bit and 32 / 44.1 / 48 / 88.2 / 96KHz.
*DAC decoder chip: ES9023*
 ESS's ES9023 is a 24bit stereo audio digital-analog converter chip (DAC), and the king's ES9018 chip with a door, integrated chip 2Vrms output driver amplifier. Uses the industry's advanced digital SABRE - analog conversion technology, the chip set the best sound quality, cost-effective in one, making it ideal for digital to analog conversion. Can be used in Blu-ray player, CD / DVD, HD set-top boxes, digital TV or audio receiver equipment and other products. 
 ES9023 internal use patented ultra stream (Hyperstream) architecture and time-domain jitter elimination technology, making it possible to achieve record levels of jitter-free sound quality, dynamic range up to 112dB. 
 Because the chip integrates a charge pump can generate a negative voltage, ES9023 can refer directly to the output ground 2Vrms, eliminating the coupling capacitor DC voltage isolation in a single power supply. Moreover, the output amplitude according to actual needs, set by the resistance less than 2Vrms level. Noise can also switch to full suppression. Dedicated control / status pin allows the microcontroller to control in the absence of circumstances easily integrated into the system.
*Headphone amplifier chip: MAX9722*
 MAXIM (Maxim) MAX9722 stereo headphone amplifier is limited board space for portable devices Design.
 MAX9722 uses a unique, patented DirectDrive architecture, in order to produce a single supply Ground-referenced output, eliminates the need for large-capacity DC-blocking capacitors, saving board space and component Height. 
 Integrated noise suppression circuitry, a comprehensive noise suppression circuit during startup and shutdown process can be inhibited clicks
*Sound and crackling.* 
 Low-power shutdown mode reduces supply current to 0.1μA. 
 Each channel can be provided to a 16 ohm load or 32 ohm load power 70mW or 130mW power, and only 0.009% THD + N. 
 217kHZ frequency with 80dB power supply rejection ratio (PSRR), so the device can work in a noisy few under the word power, no power linear regulator.

 A. Power Indicator 
 B. Computer USB port 
 C. Headphone output interface 
 D. Lines and fiber output interface 
 E. Volume switch controller
 
*Features:*
 Upgrade your computer sound choice.
 Supports ASIO, WASAPI and other drivers. 
 MINI PC USB decoder (external sound card). 
 Using asynchronous audio transmission technology approved. 
 The direct supply After the computer purification, very easy to use. 
 Ultra-small size (thickness, width, like with the iphone 4), easy to carry.
 Along with line output, optical signal output and headphone amplifier output.
 

*Parameters:*
 Sampling rate: 32 ~ 96KHz (including 88.2KHz) 
 Bit width: 16 ~ 24Bit 
 USB transmission specifications: USB2.0, asynchronous audio transmission 
 THD + N: DAC <0.003% amp <.005% 
 Frequency response: 10Hz ~ 48KHz 
 Impedance adaptation: 8Ω ~ 600Ω 
 Maximum output power: 130mW + 130mW / 32Ω 
 Dynamic range: 110dB (24Bit) 
 SNR: DAC> 105dB amp> 100dB 
 Output amplitude: 2Vrms 
 Power consumption: <0.5W 
 Size: 87 X 58.5 X 9.6mm
 Warranty: 1 year
  

  

 I hope this is enough information to help people understand where I am coming from. Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> kc07 will be a hybrid iem  .


Awesome news!


----------



## Hisoundfi

The vjjb k1 is a very impressive iem that takes the successes of the dm2,and adds even more tweaks. 

Bass and mids are very similar to the dm2. bass is emphasized, elastic in tone, and has plenty of punch. Mid bass is a bit overdone to the point that some might report a veil or slight veiling. Midrange is aggressive and has an in your face presence. 

Treble is crisper and less splashy on these as compared to the dm2. Those who had issues with the dm2 high mids and treble will see an improvement in their response. 

Build quality is equal to the dm2, with a few upgrades done with the k1. Strain reliefs at the housing are improved. A cable cinch comes with this model, and works well. The cable is a sturdy "heat shrinked" style of braided cable. I like it, and the only complaint I have is that it is a touch springy. This package includes a nice selection of accessories, which includes a velvet carrying case which contained a shirt clip, ear guides, a cable winder, memory foam tips, and three sizes silicone tips that will almost guarantee a good seal for almost any set of ears. 

These have no tuning filters (unlike the dm2). I prefer this, because the only filters worth using on the dm2 were the red ones. 


If you've owned or sampled the dm2, and enjoyed it, or if you want to experience a slightly upgraded version of the dm2,this is it. 

It's a pretty phenomenal deal considering I've seen these being sold for as little as $5 on sale. That's pretty remarkable having paid almost $60 for the dm2.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I would put these vjjb k1 right up there with the best budget deals of the year. 

I really hope some of my friends on here jump on this one. I guarantee it will be a pleasant addition.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> I would put these vjjb k1 right up there with the best budget deals of the year.
> 
> I really hope some of my friends on here jump on this one. I guarantee it will be a pleasant addition.




Links buddy...$5...huh...where..thanks and Harpee New Year..woot woot


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> I would put these vjjb k1 right up there with the best budget deals of the year.
> 
> I really hope some of my friends on here jump on this one. I guarantee it will be a pleasant addition.


 
 Any link with free Int'l shipping?
 This looks a lot like DM2


----------



## Hisoundfi

Two weeks ago they were as little as $4.90 on Amazon. Now they're back up to $10.

I got mine on aliexpress for $10.


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> Two weeks ago they were as little as $4.90 on Amazon. Now they're back up to $10.
> 
> I got mine on aliexpress for $10.


 
 Oh.. must have been a steal!


----------



## bertwong

wokei said:


> Links buddy...$5...huh...where..thanks and Harpee New Year..woot woot


 
http://s.taobao.com/search?fs=1&tab=all&q=+vjjb+k1+
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.24.fQX3Yd&id=41758662578&_u=226jr11g5773
  
 I just bought K1S  
  
 Check this link. That's the price in taobao but they don't have Int'l shipping


----------



## Hisoundfi

PS vsd5 pre-order is up.


----------



## bertwong

hisoundfi said:


> PS vsd5 pre-order is up.


 

 Hi Hisoundfi,
  
 This is the one you talking about? I wouldn't find any spec. about this. They are selling it in China USD65.00


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lendmeurears shared on Facebook the vsd5 pre-order link, and stated that the vsd5 will be released on January 6th.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Lendmeurears shared on Facebook the vsd5 pre-order link, and stated that the vsd5 will be released on January 6th.


 

 You gonna bite? Am going to wait for reviews and see how long vsonic takes to issue my VSD3 replacement.


----------



## mochill

I will be getting the vsd5 soon


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> You gonna bite? Am going to wait for reviews and see how long vsonic takes to issue my VSD3 replacement.


my money and interest is tied up in other things right now, plus the Vsonic pre-order stuff can become a real PITA. 

I'm going to jump on the DGS200 and ttpod t2 first. In the meanwhile, I'm really getting into desktop set ups and full size open/semi open cans. 

The hd600 is awesome and worth every penny. Let it be noted that the takstar hi2050 hold its own, and is better than the HD 600 at some aspects (although overall hd 600 is superior) 

Exciting times for audio!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Seeing that I rarely use my GR07BE due to the sibilant nature of the drivers, so I usually only pull them out when listening to acoustic or instrumental jams (this is when they are world class), and the vsd3s was a sibilant nightmare, with only slightly decent sound (better than 300h and T1e, but not as good as the S018), I think I'm taking a pass on the VSD5. I'm sure quite a few will fall in love with it, praise it, and swear it's not sibilant, like some try to do with the GR07 and VSD3S, but with the T2 around the corner? I'm sitting pat.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> my money and interest is tied up in other things right now, plus the Vsonic pre-order stuff can become a real PITA.
> 
> I'm going to jump on the DGS200 and ttpod t2 first. In the meanwhile, I'm really getting into desktop set ups and full size open/semi open cans.
> 
> ...


 

 Likewise, am looking to up my over-ear game, both open and closed cans wise. This includes getting a proper amp/dac and proper open and closed headphones. The only chinese IEM I will buy day one is B6. The rest (ex: VSD5, DGS 200, TTPOD t2 and t2pro; kc07) are all up in the air. Really loving the takstar pro 80 and brainwavz hm5. I think the Hi2050 will probably be my first open pair. My next closed one will probably be SoundMagic HP150 or Mr Speakers Mad Dog pro. 
  
 Btw, head direct has used HE400 with travel bag for $249 USD. I hear they are better sounding bass wise than the HE400i and at a decent price too. Easy to drive as well. What's your home set up?


----------



## MuZo2

Vsonic taobao page shows 200 units of VSD5 available now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> Likewise, am looking to up my over-ear game, both open and closed cans wise. This includes getting a proper amp/dac and proper open and closed headphones. The only chinese IEM I will buy day one is B6. The rest (ex: VSD5, DGS 200, TTPOD t2 and t2pro; kc07) are all up in the air. Really loving the takstar pro 80 and brainwavz hm5. I think the Hi2050 will probably be my first open pair. My next closed one will probably be SoundMagic HP150 or Mr Speakers Mad Dog pro.
> 
> Btw, head direct has used HE400 with travel bag for $249 USD. I hear they are better sounding bass wise than the HE400i and at a decent price too. Easy to drive as well. What's your home set up?


 It was 24 bit, 192000 Hz out of my Toshiba Satellite laptop into my Bravo Audio Ocean amp connected by a big fat monoprice interconnect, then running my hd 600 from that. Unfortunately my Bravo amp took a dump so now I'm using my Cayin C5 until my Bravo is fixed. For IEMs from my laptop I'm using my Fiio e18 via USB as a Dac, and running my dgs100 with a EQ adjustment on the mid bass and low mids. Ya, I still love them for their sonic capabilities lol


----------



## lamode

What are the top Asian DAC/Amps? I started going through this thread but it was all headphone and IEM talk. And 868 pages of it


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lamode said:


> What are the top Asian DAC/Amps? I started going through this thread but it was all headphone and IEM talk. And 868 pages of it :basshead:



Little Dot, Cayin, Fiio, Little Bear, Topping, SMSL, C&C BH, and Shozy...take your pick. Tons of different flavors and prices. ENJOY.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

These *Soundsoul S-018* are hands down my favorite little inexpensive gems I have heard in a while. Vocals are still blowing me away, so much so I just sold my pair of TTPOD T1-E in favor of these.


----------



## Shawn71

Annnnnnnnd iBasso.......


----------



## Shawn71

bloodypenguin said:


> These *Soundsoul S-018* are hands down my favorite little inexpensive gems I have heard in a while. Vocals are still blowing me away, so much so I just sold my pair of TTPOD T1-E in favor of these.




It sure needs a dedicated appreciation thread.....imo.


----------



## ZapX629

bloodypenguin said:


> These *Soundsoul S-018* are hands down my favorite little inexpensive gems I have heard in a while. Vocals are still blowing me away, so much so I just sold my pair of TTPOD T1-E in favor of these.


 

 Yeah, these things are no joke. Nice to see so many people jumping on them.


----------



## epicfalz

bloodypenguin said:


> These *Soundsoul S-018* are hands down my favorite little inexpensive gems I have heard in a while. Vocals are still blowing me away, so much so I just sold my pair of TTPOD T1-E in favor of these.


 
  
 is there a website that sells these internationally? canadain amazon is selling them for 40$ T.T


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

hisoundfi said:


> The vjjb k1 is a very impressive iem that takes the successes of the dm2,and adds even more tweaks.
> 
> Bass and mids are very similar to the dm2. bass is emphasized, elastic in tone, and has plenty of punch. Mid bass is a bit overdone to the point that some might report a veil or slight veiling. Midrange is aggressive and has an in your face presence.
> 
> ...


 

 Just went out on a limb and bought these at $8 with free shipping from aliexpress. I had the Ivery IS-1 before as my abuse IEM but one bud stopped working so time to replace. The IS-1 was great at $6 but nothing phenomenal sound wise (sounded like some $30 brand ones). Did these come with foam tips (the red ones)?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

hisoundfi said:


> The vjjb k1 is a very impressive iem that takes the successes of the dm2,and adds even more tweaks.
> 
> Bass and mids are very similar to the dm2. bass is emphasized, elastic in tone, and has plenty of punch. Mid bass is a bit overdone to the point that some might report a veil or slight veiling. Midrange is aggressive and has an in your face presence.
> 
> ...




What is the difference between k1 and k1s?


----------



## epicfalz

drinkyoghurt said:


> Just went out on a limb and bought these at $8 with free shipping from aliexpress. I had the Ivery IS-1 before as my abuse IEM but one bud stopped working so time to replace. The IS-1 was great at $6 but nothing phenomenal sound wise (sounded like some $30 brand ones). Did these come with foam tips (the red ones)?




can you link pls?  the only ones I get after search are for 35$


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

epicfalz said:


> can you link pls?  the only ones I get after search are for 35$


 

 This is the one I ordered: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32262434650.html
 I also found an add that says there's a mic version (blue) and the one without (black). That ad is twice the price though so no thanks jeff (it's going to be a backup IEM anyway).


----------



## TheAstray

My T1-E's gonna arrive in a few days. Gonna pair it with my FiiO x3(maybe with my E11 to but I dunno).


----------



## ansi

lamode said:


> What are the top Asian DAC/Amps? I started going through this thread but it was all headphone and IEM talk. And 868 pages of it


 
  
 If you'd like to get into DAC/Amp discussion, may want to ask something more specific. There's way too many to choose from.


----------



## epicfalz

drinkyoghurt said:


> This is the one I ordered: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32262434650.html
> I also found an add that says there's a mic version (blue) and the one without (black). That ad is twice the price though so no thanks jeff (it's going to be a backup IEM anyway).


 
 thx!! idk why for some reason my aliexpress just did not want to give me a good deal


----------



## EISENbricher

theastray said:


> My T1-E's gonna arrive in a few days. Gonna pair it with my FiiO x3(maybe with my E11 to but I dunno).


 
 T1E needs an amp to really shine. You might want to consider using your E11.


----------



## tjw321

eisenbricher said:


> T1E needs an amp to really shine. You might want to consider using your E11.


 
 But, to quote peter123 from another thread (because I'm too lazy to look to up myself): "The E11 is rated 300mw @16ohm and the X3 is rated 540mw @16ohm."
  
 Having a stronger amp section than your average mp3 player is one of the big advantages of the Fiio DAPs. My X3 works just fine with my Havis and my T1Es. Though, of course, YMMV.


----------



## EISENbricher

tjw321 said:


> But, to quote peter123 from another thread (because I'm too lazy to look to up myself): "The E11 is rated 300mw @16ohm and the X3 is rated 540mw @16ohm."
> 
> Having a stronger amp section than your average mp3 player is one of the big advantages of the Fiio DAPs. My X3 works just fine with my Havis and my T1Es. Though, of course, YMMV.



Hmm.. Idk about X3, never tried. I think peter and you are right, no use of amp if X3 is that much powerful. My sources are smartphone and a creative soundcard. These need amping so I notice a lot of improvement.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

lamode said:


> What are the top Asian DAC/Amps? I started going through this thread but it was all headphone and IEM talk. And 868 pages of it


 
 Aune S16. Hands down. All things considered.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

peter123 said:


> HM5 vs Dolphin's, copied from a PM I answered a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> "Regarding hm5 and the Dolphin's they're pretty much opposites. Hm5 got great soundstage (for a closed can), are a bit cold (analytical) in the presentation and does not offer much in the bass department. To be honest I find them a bit boring and are not using them much.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any clue as to where I can obtain the Dolphin?


----------



## ansi

williamleonhart said:


> Aune S16. Hands down. All things considered.


 
  
 What cans do you listen with your Aune S16? Not a lot of info about it around, would be great to hear about your experience with it. I've been thinking of selling my bazillion dacs and amps and buy one dac/amp to end the hoarding.


----------



## 1clearhead

Happy New Years Head-Fi members!
  
 Finally, got my *SoundSOUL S-018* (dark wood edition)! They have very good soundstage and depth. Though, the wire curls up like a "slinky," it doesn't bother me at all. The big surprise to me is how it surpasses the Astrotec AM800 in SQ. It really performs well and uses the wooden housing to its advantage. And, even though the sound signature is different to my Sades SA608, I like them both on par! Micro-details and sub-bass rumble are great on SA608's with nice vocals and soundstage, while overall soundstage, vocals and depth is awesome on my S-018's.
  
 Got to love my personal best 3 right now......!
  
 1. Alloy: SADES SA608
  
 2. Wood: SoundSOUL S-18
  
 3. Hybrid: SIDY DGS100
  
  
 2015 here I come!.....Going for broke!


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

epicfalz said:


> thx!! idk why for some reason my aliexpress just did not want to give me a good deal


 

 The trick to getting good Aliexpress results is in the keywords you use. Think like a chinese vendor and search from there


----------



## BloodyPenguin

shawn71 said:


> It sure needs a dedicated appreciation thread.....imo.


 
  
  


zapx629 said:


> Yeah, these things are no joke. Nice to see so many people jumping on them.


 
  
 Ask and you shall receive!  http://www.head-fi.org/t/748807/soundsoul-s-018-appreciation-thread
  
 I will modify the thread as needed with any new details on the budget earphones.
  
 ..


----------



## epicfalz

where are you guys ordering the *SoundSOUL S-018 *from? :O the only place i see them is amazon and sadly the Canadian one is overprices ($40)


----------



## ansi

bloodypenguin said:


> Ask and you shall receive!  http://www.head-fi.org/t/748807/soundsoul-s-018-appreciation-thread
> 
> I will modify the thread as needed with any new details on the budget earphones.
> 
> ..


 
  
 That's great, this thread got totally taken over by those IEMs.


----------



## bhazard

ansi said:


> That's great, this thread got totally taken over by those IEMs.


 
 There's a reason for that. They are exceptionally good for $8.


----------



## Dasbo

Well seems like the Ivery's earphones are on sale on mp4nation
 http://www.mp4nation.net/headphones-earphones/ivery
 Anything worth buying? they're damn cheap.


----------



## ZapX629

dasbo said:


> Well seems like the Ivery's earphones are on sale on mp4nation
> http://www.mp4nation.net/headphones-earphones/ivery
> Anything worth buying? they're damn cheap.


 

 Ask clearhead.


----------



## altrunox

Pro 80 arrived!
 My chinese headphone trio! Now I`ll wait a while until I can get a big upgrade to then (HD600 and HE400i comes to mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but only on 2016 unfortunatly...


----------



## DJScope

altrunox said:


> Pro 80 arrived!
> My chinese headphone trio! Now I`ll wait a while until I can get a big upgrade to then (HD600 and HE400i comes to mind
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 First impressions? Comparison?


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> Pro 80 arrived!
> My chinese headphone trio! Now I`ll wait a while until I can get a big upgrade to then (HD600 and HE400i comes to mind  ), but only on 2016 unfortunatly...


Dude, we have a lot of the same cans! 

Did you mod your superlux?


----------



## mrmoto050

hisoundfi said:


> my money and interest is tied up in other things right now, plus the Vsonic pre-order stuff can become a real PITA.
> 
> I'm going to jump on the DGS200 and ttpod t2 first. In the meanwhile, I'm really getting into desktop set ups and full size open/semi open cans.
> 
> ...


 

 @ Hisoundfi Just wanted to let you know the HD600 sound awesome with a Schidt Valhalla!


----------



## Hisoundfi

mrmoto050 said:


> @ Hisoundfi Just wanted to let you know the HD600 sound awesome with a Schidt Valhalla!


I'm going to get a schiit stack... 

Going to get the modi 2 uber and the magni 2 uber. That combo will push everything I have, from iems all the way up to orthodynamics 

I'm not getting anywhere with massdrop on resolving my Bravo Audio Ocean issues.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Well I took the plunge and sold my Sony Z1060, sadly saying goodbye to my smoothest sounding DAP, and said hello to the Sony NWZ-A15 hi res DAP! It was the same price as the iBasso, so I went with this, since I'm a sucker for the Sony sound, and this thing is small, sleek, and sexy. Looking forward to pairing it with my JVC FX750 + Fiio E11k. THIS IS A GOOD YEAR INDEED!!


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Well I took the plunge and sold my Sony Z1060, sadly saying goodbye to my smoothest sounding DAP, and said hello to the Sony NWZ-A15 hi res DAP! It was the same price as the iBasso, so I went with this, since I'm a sucker for the Sony sound, and this thing is small, sleek, and sexy. Looking forward to pairing it with my JVC FX750 + Fiio E11k. THIS IS A GOOD YEAR INDEED!!


 
  
 Don't you need a special adapter with its proprietary connector to get LO for amp connection?  I was looking into A15 as well (mostly for bluetooth pairing too), but that kind of stopped me.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Don't you need a special adapter with its proprietary connector to get LO for amp connection?  I was looking into A15 as well (mostly for bluetooth pairing too), but that kind of stopped me.




I got one. Fiio makes one. The same connector that works for the X, Z, and NWZ 4xx series, works with the A series. I got one for my Z1060, and plan to use it when the A15 drops on my porch. I'll let you know how it works out, twister.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Definitely worth checking out you guys!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32262434650.html
  
 You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

hisoundfi said:


> Definitely worth checking out you guys!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32262434650.html
> 
> You won't be disappointed!


 

 The ad says it's only $7,99 for 3 more hours, but I think they're just going to extend the offer. There are a few more around that price range. You won't find much searching for VJJB k1, but if you only search for "k1 earphone" or "k1s earphone" you should get good results 
  
 Edit: I just realized the K1 is the version WITHOUT inline mic and the K1S is the version WITH inline mic. I ordered the K1 whilst the K1S is only $1 more expensive (lol). I have the pistons as my main IEM and if this one performs well I'll also get one with the mic.


----------



## jj69

altrunox said:


> Pro 80 arrived!
> My chinese headphone trio! Now I`ll wait a while until I can get a big upgrade to then (HD600 and HE400i comes to mind
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What are the V-Moda looking headphones?  Are they knockoffs?  I noticed a couple of Aliexpress vendors have the V-Moda M-100's listed for $65-$70, but with "no box."  Are they counterfeits, OEM versions, or something else?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Usually "no box", "no original box", and "sent in baggy" means counterfeit or fakes. A lot of times they try and sell these under "refurbished", but most likely low priced headphones with no box are fake fake fake.


----------



## clee290

jj69 said:


> What are the V-Moda looking headphones?  Are they knockoffs?  I noticed a couple of Aliexpress vendors have the V-Moda M-100's listed for $65-$70, but with "no box."  Are they counterfeits, OEM versions, or something else?


 

 They are Knowledge Zenith headphones. There are several of them (LP, LP2, LPS, LPT), so I don't know which are in his photo. Can be found on Aliexpress. I personally have the LPS. Nice build quality, but sound-wise, nothing spectacular. But also ~$26.. so  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mebaali

jj69 said:


> What are the V-Moda looking headphones?  Are they knockoffs?  I noticed a couple of Aliexpress vendors have the V-Moda M-100's listed for $65-$70, but with "no box."  Are they counterfeits, OEM versions, or something else?


 

 That is KZ-LPS with detachable cable and android control.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/GK-LPS-music-headphones-foldable-headset-computer-headset-high-end-mobile-computer-headset-comfortable-to-wear/2055043657.html


----------



## GoodOutcome

Hey guys and happy new year to everyone!
 I'm pretty new to the whole IEM thing.
 I'm confused with all the different kinds.
 What should i get for around 20$ more or less? (i currently use the ones that came with the Note 2)
 Thanks!


----------



## ansi

goodoutcome said:


> Hey guys and happy new year to everyone!
> I'm pretty new to the whole IEM thing.
> I'm confused with all the different kinds.
> What should i get for around 20$ more or less? (i currently use the ones that came with the Note 2)
> Thanks!


 
  
 I hear that Soundsoul S-018 is pretty good: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748807/soundsoul-s-018-appreciation-thread


----------



## ZapX629

goodoutcome said:


> Hey guys and happy new year to everyone!
> I'm pretty new to the whole IEM thing.
> I'm confused with all the different kinds.
> What should i get for around 20$ more or less? (i currently use the ones that came with the Note 2)
> Thanks!


 

 What kinds of music do you like the most?


----------



## GoodOutcome

ansi said:


> I hear that Soundsoul S-018 is pretty good: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748807/soundsoul-s-018-appreciation-thread


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion but i have no way of getting those.


zapx629 said:


> What kinds of music do you like the most?


 
 Hmm not so sure how to classify it but i guess rock,pop,rap,hip hop,dubstep,dnb,rnb and such..


----------



## ZapX629

goodoutcome said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but i have no way of getting those.
> Hmm not so sure how to classify it but i guess rock,pop,rap,hip hop,dubstep,dnb,rnb and such..


 

 Try the Xiaomi Piston MK2.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Where are you that you can't get the mighty SoundSOUL S-018? 

But really for that type of music, you require a lot of bass, so I second the Xaiomi Pistons Mk 2.


----------



## GoodOutcome

zapx629 said:


> Try the Xiaomi Piston MK2.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion.
 Its this right?
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-new-version-xiaomi-piston-headphone-available-in-silver-6220.html
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original-xiaomi-piston-earphone-updated-version-brown-5708.html
  


houseofdoom said:


> Where are you that you can't get the mighty SoundSOUL S-018?
> 
> But really for that type of music, you require a lot of bass, so I second the Xaiomi Pistons Mk 2.


 
 I'm in Israel, I said that because i saw you can only get it from amazon and taobao.
 Btw i saw on the kz thread that alot of people are saying some of their offerings are better than the pistons for less money,is that true?
 And someone linked this before http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32262434650.html
 Worth getting?
 Because I'm still trying to spend as less as possible..
 Thanks again..


----------



## Hal Rockwell

hisoundfi said:


> Definitely worth checking out you guys!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32262434650.html
> 
> You won't be disappointed!




Another Chinese DIY brand?


----------



## dilidani

HiSoundFi is a big Sidy fan, as he said, it's a slightly upgraded Sidy DM2. He is a big fan of these earphones, Check his mini review on these: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/12990#post_11179002


----------



## altrunox

djscope said:


> First impressions? Comparison?


 
 Well it`s really hot here so I didn`t use it a lot the earpads get too sweaty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (already ordered the Brainwavz velour pads to resolve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 Well in comparison with the Superlux they have less bass, thinner and clearer sound, with smaller soundstage (but not THAT small, just smaller), they somehow sound more natural than the Evo with most of my rock collection, althought I wouldn`t say that they are better, at least until now I would say that they are on the same league.
 I thought they would isolate a little bit more...
  


hisoundfi said:


> Dude, we have a lot of the same cans!
> 
> Did you mod your superlux?


 
 Yeah, hope I can get an HD600 like you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 No mods  yet, still waiting for that "cheap earpads" from ebay.
  


jj69 said:


> What are the V-Moda looking headphones?  Are they knockoffs?  I noticed a couple of Aliexpress vendors have the V-Moda M-100's listed for $65-$70, but with "no box."  Are they counterfeits, OEM versions, or something else?


 
 Yeah, they`re the LPS, but if you`re looking for a nice soung grab the Superlux or the Pro 80, really much better


----------



## sgbwill2

Hello people, I am looking to upgrade my topping t20 DAC to a 24bit/192KHz DAC and would like to know what good Chinese DAC's there are out there for around the £150 mark and less as there are so many I don't know where to start really. Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

@altrunox  
  
 Mod your 681 EVO. It literally takes a couple minutes, it's super simple, and brings them to a whole new level of SQ. 
  
Do it!
  
PM me if you have any questions on how to do it.


----------



## saintmarcus

Time for replacement. My Huawei were solid, not more not less and stolen/lost with handy. Which chinese IEMs are now slam dunk in value department? Soundsoul, Vjjb k1? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

saintmarcus said:


> Time for replacement. My Huawei were solid, not more not less and stolen/lost with handy. Which chinese IEMs are now slam dunk in value department? Soundsoul, Vjjb k1?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


 
 As always, your budget and favourite music?


----------



## Hisoundfi

saintmarcus said:


> Time for replacement. My Huawei were solid, not more not less and stolen/lost with handy. Which chinese IEMs are now slam dunk in value department? Soundsoul, Vjjb k1?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


 
 The soundsoul is slightly leaner and cleaner sounding. It's cable is a PITA, and it doesn't have a cable cinch. The zipper case it comes with is very nice. It's a balanced sound that is very, very good, but does not have a prominent lower end.
  
 The K1 is a fuller sound (some will like it and some may not). Some will love its lower midrange and some will say it's SLIGHTLY veiled (very little to no mid bass bleed however) Its is relatively balanced, with a boosted low end and a "front row" soundstage. The cable cinch is great on this thing, and the memory foam tips that come with it are great. 
  
 You can't go wrong with either one. It comes down to what sound you're looking for. 
  
 If I had to pick between the two, it would be hard because they are both outstanding. My VJJB K1 replaces my $50 DM2, which says a lot. The S-018 is balanced audiophile sound for like 8 bucks, which is extraordinary. All in all, and factoring in all listening environments and ergonomics, I would go with the K1 because it isolates well, has enough bass to drown out ambient noise when commuting. I also pick it because the cable is better and the cable cinch come in handy for me wearing them over the ear.
  
 A-B comparing them right now, and just going back and forth between the two, I definitely will say that the K1 is a similar but much better cable because it doesn't have the same memory and spring to it. Bass extends more without being intrusive or too sloppy. it just has a little more extension and thump.
  
 Get both lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'll go as far as saying that the SQ of the K1 is along the lines of anything in the 50-75 dollar range.
  
@bhazard @peter123 @twister6 @Wokei and many other friends on here, I hope you guys jump on this one. It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## saintmarcus

williamleonhart said:


> As always, your budget and favourite music?


 
  
 well,take it to 50$,maybe 50€ level
  
 I listen all,INXS,Rolloing Stones,House,everything except classic music.
  
 Maybe it's worth ordering both Soundsoul and K1?
  
 For 65€ I can get my friends RHA MA750...but I feel unfomfortable buying expensive IEMs due to my habbit of loosing them


----------



## 329161

saintmarcus said:


> well,take it to 50$,maybe 50€ level
> 
> I listen all,INXS,Rolloing Stones,House,everything except classic music.
> 
> ...


 
 I just got these for $180 AUD from the Apple shop. They;re superb, you won't regret.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

saintmarcus said:


> well,take it to 50$,maybe 50€ level
> 
> I listen all,INXS,Rolloing Stones,House,everything except classic music.
> 
> ...


 
 Pull the trigger. When you're using more expensive items you will (automatically) become much more careful. The same happened to me: I always dropped my Nokia and forgot my cheap knockoff sungglasses everywhere. Never dropped my iPhone once. And my RayBan is still here.
  
 PS: And the MA750 at that price is totally worth it. Put them in a small pouch and attach the pouch to your keychains, you'll never forget them.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

goodoutcome said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> Its this right?
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-new-version-xiaomi-piston-headphone-available-in-silver-6220.html
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original-xiaomi-piston-earphone-updated-version-brown-5708.html
> ...




No. The Pistons Mk 2 are gold, and are NOT the original. The original are silver, cheap, and sound like a fart through a tin cup. You have to be very careful in finding the Pistons. It should read mk 2, version 2.0, V 2.1, ect ect.


----------



## clee290

goodoutcome said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> Its this right?
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-new-version-xiaomi-piston-headphone-available-in-silver-6220.html
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original-xiaomi-piston-earphone-updated-version-brown-5708.html


 
 Yep, that's correct.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

clee290 said:


> Yep, that's correct.




The second one is correct. NOT the first one. That first one is a ruse. Trying to sell the silver original as something new. Not buying it. That second link, is the gold Pistons 2.0.


----------



## clee290

houseofdoom said:


> The second one is correct. NOT the first one. That first one is a ruse. Trying to sell the silver original as something new. Not buying it. That second link, is the gold Pistons 2.0.


 
 They released silver and pink versions of the Pistons 2.0.
  
 Edit: These are the original silver pistons (with black wire and tips), with no back vent:

  
 Guess some people just like to throw accusations without being informed  Fun.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So with a quick A/B/C'ing of the JVC FX750 vs Fidue A71 vs VSonic GR07BE, as I'm going to do a full write up as soon as these reach 25 hours of burn in, I come to this early conclusion...

JVC FX750 > VSonic Gr07BE > Fidue A71

The FX750 has a similar level of lushness in the mids, and extension in the highs, but then pulls completely away in the power and majesty of the bass, even out of the box has zero sibilance issues, but yet is not stingy with the treble extension. Presentation is 3D, with wide soundstage and just impeccable timbre and detail retrieval. Be mindful..THIS IS OUT OF THE BOX! The GR07 is 2D, bass lite, and though good with details, coughs it up due to its sibilant highs and claustrophobic presentation. The Fidue A71 on the other hand, matches the FX750 only in bass power and smoothness. It's close in soundstage, but doesn't present the air, detail retrieval, treble extension, layering, and timbre of the FX750. It sounds downright muffled and veiled in comparison. Sad but true for all you A71 lovers out there (ME INCLUDED). 

The fit for me is damn near PERFECT. They fit snug and comfy like a Sennheiser CX300. The housing is considerable thinner and smaller than the FX850, which didn't fit as comfortably and snug in my ears. This is the main reason I parted with them. The FX750 on the other hand are thin enough to fit deeper and sit more flush. 

So that's my quick comparo. Full write up and pictures later...

Carry on Gentlemen!


----------



## HouseOfDoom




----------



## slowpickr

houseofdoom said:


> So with a quick A/B/C'ing of the JVC FX750 vs Fidue A71 vs VSonic GR07BE, as I'm going to do a full write up as soon as these reach 25 hours of burn in, I come to this early conclusion...
> 
> JVC FX750 > VSonic Gr07BE > Fidue A71
> 
> ...


 

 Nice impressions.  I'm curious about the FX650s (little more economical).  Can't find any impressions on them.
  
 BTW, I have a set of SoundSOUL S-018s I'll ship to someone in the States cheap.  Nothing wrong with them (I've only had them a few weeks).  PM me for details.


----------



## goa604

houseofdoom said:


>


 
 Beautiful.


----------



## Mr Trev

houseofdoom said:


>


 
  
 <insert Beavis & Butthead impression here>Heh, heh...you got wood.....heh.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

slowpickr said:


> Nice impressions.  I'm curious about the FX650s (little more economical).  Can't find any impressions on them.
> 
> BTW, I have a set of SoundSOUL S-018s I'll ship to someone in the States cheap.  Nothing wrong with them (I've only had them a few weeks).  PM me for details.




According to dannybai, and he seems to have a very good trustworthy ear, the FX650 has a more relaxed, smooth ss. I can definitely picture them as being slightly less bass, less treble, but with just as smooth mids, with just slightly less stage and details as the FX750? That would bring it closer to the SS of the A71?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mr trev said:


> Heh, heh...you got wood.....heh.




LOL yes...yes I do. *blushes*


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Ok I went through all my DAPs, and listened to the FX750 with and without my amps, and the most interesting detail I discovered is that my iPhone 6, using jetaudio, sounded just as good as my X3. I even had to fiddle with the bass and treble on the X3 to get a decent balance. The X3, for being an audiophile player, seems more colored and warmer than my iPhone, while providing the same sound stage and details. This is very disappointing. The iPhone and X3 are slightly better than the Sansa Fuze (the Sansa lacks the soundstage and depth of the other two), then the Sony 475 was next, with a smooth creamy and punchy bass sound. Last but not really least is the Ruizu X02. It was the least technical, but for $10.00, smokes a lot of higher priced DAPs, and still was enjoyable. Might be parting ways with the X3 once my A15 arrives Monday? Can't wait to hear stuff like Rush - Moving Pictures and Bob Marley - Legend in hi res files with FX750 and A15 with the LO output. Heaven is near, guys...


----------



## DJScope

sgbwill2 said:


> Hello people, I am looking to upgrade my topping t20 DAC to a 24bit/192KHz DAC and would like to know what good Chinese DAC's there are out there for around the £150 mark and less as there are so many I don't know where to start really. Thanks.




Depending on how much juice you need, you could look into the FiiO E17. Great and versitile little DAC/amp.


----------



## slim311

djscope said:


> Depending on how much juice you need, you could look into the FiiO E17. Great and versitile little DAC/amp.





Also, E17K (Alpen 2) was just announced/released, and should be arriving to retailers shortly. Same price as E17, upgraded DAC (32/96 & DSD) but loses optical input. Also, it has a revised button configuration (loses buttons on the front for a click wheel on the side). (thread)


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> So with a quick A/B/C'ing of the JVC FX750 vs Fidue A71 vs VSonic GR07BE, as I'm going to do a full write up as soon as these reach 25 hours of burn in, I come to this early conclusion...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> JVC FX750 > VSonic Gr07BE > Fidue A71
> 
> The FX750 has a similar level of lushness in the mids, and extension in the highs, but then pulls completely away in the power and majesty of the bass, even out of the box has zero sibilance issues, but yet is not stingy with the treble extension. Presentation is 3D, with wide soundstage and just impeccable timbre and detail retrieval. Be mindful..THIS IS OUT OF THE BOX! The GR07 is 2D, bass lite, and though good with details, coughs it up due to its sibilant highs and claustrophobic presentation. The Fidue A71 on the other hand, matches the FX750 only in bass power and smoothness. It's close in soundstage, but doesn't present the air, detail retrieval, treble extension, layering, and timbre of the FX750. It sounds downright muffled and veiled in comparison. Sad but true for all you A71 lovers out there (ME INCLUDED).
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Congrats and good early impressions! Assuming they don't degrade with burn in for some reason, they sound like winners. If they were around $100 I'd probably be all over them, but at >$200, I will be listening vicariously through you for a while until resistance becomes futile lol


----------



## sgbwill2

djscope said:


> Depending on how much juice you need, you could look into the FiiO E17. Great and versitile little DAC/amp.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion though I doubt this will be an upgrade over the current d20 and I'm looking for a DAC only without an internal amp which I forgot to mention. Though thanks again for your suggestions they are most welcome


----------



## DJScope

sgbwill2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion though I doubt this will be an upgrade over the current d20 and I'm looking for a DAC only without an internal amp which I forgot to mention. Though thanks again for your suggestions they are most welcome




You won't really find much better in the price range. You might want to check out other Topping or SMSL DACs. Also look into the ODAC.


----------



## sgbwill2

djscope said:


> You won't really find much better in the price range. You might want to check out other Topping or SMSL DACs. Also look into the ODAC.


 
 Ok thanks, the new smsl m8 is on my radar for sure but want to see more reviews on it before I pull the trigger


----------



## bhazard

sgbwill2 said:


> Ok thanks, the new smsl m8 is on my radar for sure but want to see more reviews on it before I pull the trigger


 
 I haven't seen any DAC with the M8 specs at a lower price. Massdrop had them for $179, which was nice. I'm a fan of SMSL.
  
 You would need to pair it with an equally nice amp though.


----------



## bhazard

bertwong said:


> This Blue Bird U6 (9cm x 5cm x 1.3cm) which is thinner than U3 (2.3cm).  U6 can be charged by USB cable but U3 you need to have a adapter. Don't know anybody test it before.


 
 I'm very interested in this amp for $56. I just don't like how little information there is on it and its internals.
  
 Here we go. Replaceable Op amp too.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-9685649572.42.4dN6mK&id=42468240487


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> I'm very interested in this amp for $56. I just don't like how little information there is on it and its internals.
> 
> Here we go. Replaceable Op amp too.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-9685649572.42.4dN6mK&id=42468240487


 
  
 Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> I'm very interested in this amp for $56. I just don't like how little information there is on it and its internals.
> 
> Here we go. Replaceable Op amp too.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-9685649572.42.4dN6mK&id=42468240487




I don't remember exactly where, but through translation, I read some reviews that remarked there was some noise and hiss with the blue bird, which is why I didn't pull the trigger despite the price. Same reason I didn't pull the trigger on the Topping. My Fiio's, though the quality is decent, are not noisy amps (ok the E6 can be, but not the E11k).


----------



## sgbwill2

bhazard said:


> I haven't seen any DAC with the M8 specs at a lower price. Massdrop had them for $179, which was nice. I'm a fan of SMSL.
> 
> You would need to pair it with an equally nice amp though.


 
 I think I will end up getting one. There are other Chinese DAC's which have also peaked my interest but are lesser known brands compared to SMSL so I am tentative to buy them. The amp I will pair it with is a La Figaro 339. Have you used the M8 yourself? or is it other SMSL products you have used?


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> I'm very interested in this amp for $56. I just don't like how little information there is on it and its internals.
> 
> Here we go. Replaceable Op amp too.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-9685649572.42.4dN6mK&id=42468240487


 
  
 That caught my attention as well considering you can swap opamp with MUSES02 which is fantastic on E12A.  The only problem, as HoD pointed out, I'm afraid that Blue Bird will be similar to Topping with a poor circuit board layout/artwork and noise isolation.  Perhaps these guys will perfect their design down the road, like FiiO, but for now it's a bit of a risk until we hear more impressions.


----------



## ansi

twister6 said:


> That caught my attention as well considering you can swap opamp with MUSES02 which is fantastic on E12A.  The only problem, as HoD pointed out, I'm afraid that Blue Bird will be similar to Topping with a poor circuit board layout/artwork and noise isolation.  Perhaps these guys will perfect their design down the road, like FiiO, but for now it's a bit of a risk until we hear more impressions.


 
  
 I talked with the seller. He says there is no way there's audible hiss with U6. Extra 110rmb will get you the MUSES02.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ansi said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > That caught my attention as well considering you can swap opamp with MUSES02 which is fantastic on E12A.  The only problem, as HoD pointed out, I'm afraid that Blue Bird will be similar to Topping with a poor circuit board layout/artwork and noise isolation.  Perhaps these guys will perfect their design down the road, like FiiO, but for now it's a bit of a risk until we hear more impressions.
> ...


 
 Emphasis on "He says". No matter how much the seller assures you, you can never be sure until you try the actual product yourself.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

There were sellers who assured headfi'ers that their Xiaomi Pistons were AUTHENTIC! Until we got fakes. LOL


----------



## bhazard

thatbeatsguy said:


> Emphasis on "He says". No matter how much the seller assures you, you can never be sure until you try the actual product yourself.


 
 No one has tried the U6, so I'm not sure where the noise claim is coming from.
  
 The U3 and U5 are meant for small (U5) and large (U3) headphones specifically. If the U3 was used on an IEM, yes there would be noise.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

They look damn sexy, but notice the reviews? 3 out of 5 stars from 2 reviews...


----------



## ansi

thatbeatsguy said:


> Emphasis on "He says". No matter how much the seller assures you, you can never be sure until you try the actual product yourself.


 
  
 Well yes, but you can return the product for full refund if it has hiss when seller claimed it does not. No reputable seller makes false claims on Taobao since just one customer complaint may get their shop suspended, a shop that they are paying for. 
  
 I guess not everyone knows how Taobao works since many are not in China and use agents. The seller will get his money only after you have received the product, tested it, and decided that the seller has been honest with you and agree that he can have the payment. If you are unhappy, you can request to return the product. This is very easy if you have had a chat with the seller before, as that's a written record on Ali's servers. In this case I would go refer to the conversation about the hiss and say "returning the product since it has hiss" and I would get the money back. 
  
 I haven't returned more than handful of products I've bought from Taobao, but each time the seller has paid for a courier to come and pick it up from my door and refunded me in full, sometimes even sending a free gift as an apology, asking me not to give them negative feedback. 
  
 Since buying stuff from Taobao is such a hassle for most, I've actually been thinking of picking up a popular item from this thread every week or two, buying it, writing a review, and selling it. That could be fun.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ansi, you do realize a buffload of users here have been yanked around by taobao sellers? Me included. LOL from fakes to delayed shipments to no shipments, and many still do business? So your grandstanding about taobao and essentilly saying we fellow users aren't educated about taobao is rather...funny. To say the least.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

But anyways...if I was an earbud guy, those Pistons earbuds would be an essential purchase.


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> ansi, you do realize a buffload of users here have been yanked around by taobao sellers? Me included. LOL from fakes to delayed shipments to no shipments, and many still do business? So your grandstanding about taobao and essentilly saying we fellow users aren't educated about taobao is rather...funny. To say the least.


 
 Taobao is a pain for any of us outside of China. Since we use agents, we don't get the level of service that is provided to the Chinese mainland. That actually was educational.
  
@ansi if you want to review items for us, please do. What would take 20-30 days for us can be gotten for you in 2-3 days or so. It would definitely help out with newer items that not too many people know about or have reviews on.
  
 On a side note, I just got a crazy good Les Paul type guitar for $200 shipped in 7 days that rivals the $2000+ real thing in quality.


----------



## ansi

houseofdoom said:


> ansi, you do realize a buffload of users here have been yanked around by taobao sellers? Me included. LOL from fakes to delayed shipments to no shipments, and many still do business? So your grandstanding about taobao and essentilly saying we fellow users aren't educated about taobao is rather...funny. To say the least.


 
  
 Well I mean no offense, not saying it's not possible to get screwed by a Taobao seller, I'm saying that Taobao greatly favors buyer over the seller in any dispute. I mean, you could just refuse to pay if you're not happy. Get a fake? Don't pay. Not shipping in time? Cancel the order. The seller can't really do much about it.
  
 I understand that using agents is risky, since they just take your money and send your the product they bought with it, the end. (Or is it? Never used an agent so sorry if I'm bashing legit businesses)
  
 edit: typos


----------



## daveyostrow

I just came accross the Baldoor E300. The E100 have been on my list for some time, at $10 seems like a safe buy with many recommendations. Anyone try the E300?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So the FX750 has passed the Heavy metal test. This simple test has had many a top tier/mid tier IEM sent back for lack of proficiency.

The FX750 was able to handle blast beats and double bass drums and triplets with relative ease, and even be able to detail the ultra fast cymbal crashes on blast beats that so commonly BLUR on lesser drivers and slow drivers. Bass was fast, fluid and present only when called for. Instrument separation was above average, with even the most claustrophobic keyboards in low fi black metal songs were heard and present. Guitars had excellent bite and attack, and most important of all, vocals are forward, no sibilance is present, and lyrics are intelligible where applicable. These shine with black metal, death metal, thrash metal, and power metal with precision. Best I've heard in a dynamic since the Sennheiser IE800, but with better and more forward mids, and less mid bass intrusion. 

If you're a metalhead, and been looking for that upgrade IEM for metal music...look no further.


----------



## bhazard

Tiinlab has some new models. Some seem pricey.
  
 http://tiinlab.taiwan.tmall.com/category.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-8057268498.58.1KDW8i&scene=taobao_shop&search=y&orderType=newOn_desc&_lang=zh_CN:TB-GBK


----------



## suzook

bhazard said:


> Tiinlab has some new models. Some seem pricey.
> 
> http://tiinlab.taiwan.tmall.com/category.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-8057268498.58.1KDW8i&scene=taobao_shop&search=y&orderType=newOn_desc&_lang=zh_CN:TB-GBK


 
 Those ut501's look interesting, but$200 without hearing them 1st is a gamble.


----------



## Dasbo

bhazard said:


> Ibuygou always has people asking questions instead of making reviews, in the reviews. There are no actual reviews of it that I've found.


 
 Sometimes I wonder if it is required or encouraged to be a retard before buying and then leaving a review asking questions on ibuygou, seems like to.


----------



## goa604

Correct, and if im not mistaken the rating value is 3 stars by default and a lot of reviewers dont even change from 3 stars to more, or less.


----------



## leobigfield

hisoundfi said:


> I'll go as far as saying that the SQ of the K1 is along the lines of anything in the 50-75 dollar range.
> 
> @bhazard @peter123 @twister6 @Wokei and many other friends on here, I hope you guys jump on this one. It's definitely worth checking out.


 
 I'm not one of them but i jumped on this one. I will compare to my GR07 (Classic first edition) and hopefully to my e-Q5 (the cable is having some bad contact near the Y joint righ after i fixed the bad contact on the left side bud) if they can survive until there since things from China to Brazil takes almost 3 months in some cases.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

(Repeating)
I was having some interesting mid bass happenings as I burned in the FX750, and was starting to get a bit down or suspicious of the maturing of the driver, until I did some tip rolling, and discarded both the TF10 and Spiral Dot tips, and added the white T1e tips, and like a stroke of MAGIC...the sound became balanced, with more tame lows, and some wonderfully clear and extended highs. The sound became even more airy and spatial. Glad my long dead T1e came back to provide something special.


----------



## twister6

For anybody who is interested, just posted my SoundMagic HP200 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-hp200/reviews/12294


----------



## epicfalz

twister6 said:


> For anybody who is interested, just posted my SoundMagic HP200 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-hp200/reviews/12294


 
 how do they compare against the m50x? wondering because am in the search for a new set of on ears


----------



## twister6

epicfalz said:


> how do they compare against the m50x? wondering because am in the search for a new set of on ears


 
  
 M50x has more forward mids, warmer sound, less treble extension, deeper bass with more quantity and faster attack, and of course narrower staging in comparison to HP200.


----------



## bertwong

sgbwill2 said:


> Ok thanks, the new smsl m8 is on my radar for sure but want to see more reviews on it before I pull the trigger




I am using Musiland MD10 for my amp with DX50 as source. Quite happy on it. My PC using Musiland US03 dragon.


----------



## Shawn71

Meelec deals on their "not to miss IEMs", for those who are interested, link blow.....

 http://www.amazon.com/b?rh=i%3Aelectronics%2Cn%3A10508193011&ie=UTF8&node=10508193011&dealid=deca7fdd


----------



## Netforce

TTPOD T2 listed on penon audio
 http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2
  
 I like their listed ear tips
 Classical jazz style (sponge ear tips)
 DJ popular style (Silicone ear tips )
 Metal style (Silicone ear tips )


----------



## Exesteils

netforce said:


> TTPOD T2 listed on penon audio
> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2
> 
> I like their listed ear tips
> ...




$89 for hybrids.... Anyone wants take a stab at them?


----------



## Netforce

Ordered my pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 After reading about the vsd5 thread i may just have to order it aswell....


----------



## Hal Rockwell

exesteils said:


> $89 for hybrids.... Anyone wants take a stab at them?




I'm afraid that my girlfriend will take a stab at me.


----------



## Exesteils

hal rockwell said:


> I'm afraid that my girlfriend will take a stab at me.




If she's willing to stab you over a hundred bucks, she ain't worth the trouble brah. /jk


----------



## Hal Rockwell

exesteils said:


> If she's willing to stab over a hundred bucks, she ain't worth the trouble brah. /Jk




It's a hundred out of many hundreds before that.


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> $89 for hybrids.... ?




triple hybrids!......


----------



## Exesteils

netforce said:


> Ordered my pair
> 
> After reading about the vsd5 thread i may just have to order it aswell....





Lmue has them on preorder for 85sgd. Might grab them 



shawn71 said:


> triple hybrids!......




Exactly. You don't see that very often.


----------



## Netforce

exesteils said:


> Lmue has them on preorder for 85sgd. Might grab them
> Exactly. You don't see that very often.


 
 but muh wallet
  
 oh well pulled the trigger
  
 rip my wallet


----------



## Koolpep

ok, so they always come with different color ear pieces, blue/gray, red/gray etc.
  
 Weird. But easy to tell apart the left and right. 
  
 Anyhow, I think I will give them a try but next month, I already spent 3 times my headphone budget this month, LOL.
  
 But triple driver hybrids for $89 sounds very very tempting.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> Exactly. You don't see that very often.




yeah, last it was Altones with $125 PO price for a triple hybrids....thats a $35 difference in less than ~6/7 months(introductory price) for the same configuration and now its almost a $100 difference to the same Altones ($185) in comparion......it will be a huge hit if the engineets tuned them precisely for the price being offered......

Its like we can orderT2+VSD5+another IEM of $30 value of our wish for the same price of Altones.....:tongue_smile:


----------



## HouseOfDoom

If not for the broke action, I'm all over the T2


----------



## Hal Rockwell

exesteils said:


> Lmue has them on preorder for 85sgd. Might grab them
> Exactly. You don't see that very often.




Can you link to the pre-order? 
Can't seem to find it on LMUE.


----------



## Shawn71

hal rockwell said:


> Can you link to the pre-order?
> Can't seem to find it on LMUE.




 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vsd5/


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm going for the TTPOD T2 for sure, but going to wait on the VSD5. The sibilance issues with VSonic (this goes for my GR07BE) simply make me wary of picking up another VSonic product...but if that problem has been tuned out of the VSD5, then I'll definitely be on it if the reviews are favorable?


----------



## Hisoundfi

The t2 is up for sale on penonaudio. 

I just bought mine. 

Team blue/gray!


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> The t2 is up for sale on penonaudio.
> 
> I just bought mine.
> 
> Team blue/gray!


 
  
 +1, blue/gray!  X-mas is over, enough of red/green


----------



## Etzer

Got the vjjb K1 in the mail today. Mine didn't come with a shirt clip or ear guides, though.
  
 I'm not as well versed in audiophile terminology as Hisoundfi (yet!), but I believe his impressions match my own. I really love the sound on these. The S-018 has a crisper sound while the K1 has a fuller sound with more bass rumble (would I be correct in saying the bass extends more?). Compared to the SoundSoul, I wouldn't call the cable on the K1 springy. The SoundSoul's cable might as well be a Slinky.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Try not to get too excited. I remember the excitement and order surge when the Astrotec AX-35 came out at $60 for a hybrid. Everyone, including myself, was so stoked for it, and once they landed, I rarely saw a faster sell off. Let's hope it's more like the DUNU or the Altone 200?


----------



## bhazard

Low on funds, so i'll wait for some impressions of the T2 before I jump on them.


----------



## nihontoman

houseofdoom said:


> Try not to get too excited. I remember the excitement and order surge when the Astrotec AX-35 came out at $60 for a hybrid. Everyone, including myself, was so stoked for it, and once they landed, I rarely saw a faster sell off. Let's hope it's more like the DUNU or the Altone 200?




Agreed. Evrn though it's very cheap will still be sceptical but hoprful for the sound quality. Would be great if tjese became a real high value tripple hybrid... Still, lot's of people will probably get them so there won't be a lack of impressions or anything like that....


----------



## epicfalz

bhazard said:


> Low on funds, so i'll wait for some impressions of the T2 before I jump on them.


 

Same!!! Even though I'm really tempted to get a red/gray. Sadly they don't have an all clear version (love the transparent body on the cad pics @.@)


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Try not to get too excited. I remember the excitement and order surge when the Astrotec AX-35 came out at $60 for a hybrid. Everyone, including myself, was so stoked for it, and once they landed, I rarely saw a faster sell off. Let's hope it's more like the DUNU or the Altone 200?


 
  
 Don't tell me you were just a head-fi lurker before 10/2014; you know way too much for someone who just started to post in here from a few month ago


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Don't tell me you were just a head-fi lurker before 10/2014; you know way too much for someone who just started to post in here from a few month ago




Lol I always read, but I was too lazy to make an acct, and a little intimidated because so many headfi guys are very eloquent with reviews and impressions, and I didn't think i could add much, but when I ordered my FX850, I really wanted to share my experience, so I opened this acct and officially stopped being a lurker. lol The irony is I barely had the FX850 for two days, because of bad fit and big bass. I'm glad I kept it up though, because I was able to bring the S-018 to this community. And yes, it was your reviews, along with bhazard, hisoundfi, and wayne who helped me decide to join.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> Lol I always read, but I was too lazy to make an acct, and a little intimidated because so many headfi guys are very eloquent with reviews and impressions, and I didn't think i could add much, but when I ordered my FX850, I really wanted to share my experience, so I opened this acct and officially stopped being a lurker. lol The irony is I barely had the FX850 for two days, because of bad fit and big bass. I'm glad I kept it up though, because I was able to bring the S-018 to this community. And yes, it was your reviews, along with bhazard, hisoundfi, and wayne who helped me decide to join.


 
  
 Always happy to help enable another addict-in-arms!


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> Always happy to help enable another addict-in-arms!


 
 The more combined wallets and impressions, the better.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> The more combined wallets and impressions, the better.




~~cheers~~


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Always happy to help enable another addict-in-arms!




Thanks! My wife on the other hand, won't agree with you lol Though I did tell her I bought Fleetwood Mac's Tango In The Night on HDTracks, so she could use my A15 to work out  See, I can work the game. lol


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks! My wife on the other hand, won't agree with you lol Though I did tell her I bought Fleetwood Mac's Tango In The Night on HDTracks, so she could use my A15 to work out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol - yes, you do have a system going! I'd get married again, but I get divorced just thinking about it. Besides, I would have to hide or sell about 4/5 of my audio-gear before I could be deemed fit for marriage again. And even if I _was_ willing to do that, then I would have to find someone who is willing to deal with this!


----------



## Zenbun

Where can you find the Soundsoul S-018 other than Amazon?


----------



## funkoid

zenbun said:


> Where can you find the Soundsoul S-018 other than Amazon?




Depends where you are, if you're in the UK you're a stuffed amazon uk is out of stock and I contacted the manufacturers earlier in the week, they basically refused to ship to the UK


----------



## epicfalz

zenbun said:


> Where can you find the Soundsoul S-018 other than Amazon?




 In canada they are only on amazon for 40$ T.T


----------



## Hisoundfi

I had an "AHA" moment today guys...
  
 I couldn't put a finger on it, but I knew that these VJJB K1 had a sound that I was very familiar with. Ya, I know it has the same shell and sounds much like the DM2, but still I knew that it sounded like something else.
  
 I found out what it is. This IEM is the in ear version of the ATH-M50. They sound eerily similar. Going back and forth with them you would swear they were designed to sound the same.
  
 So, another reference on these. If you liked the sound of the ATH-M50, these things sound almost the same and are only $8 shipped. Get them!
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks! My wife on the other hand, won't agree with you lol Though I did tell her I bought Fleetwood Mac's Tango In The Night on HDTracks, so she could use my A15 to work out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You gotta talk to @Wokei about this, he will set you straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just read this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4980#post_10733591
  
 Poor guy got Clip+ for his lioness, and at the end she ended up using his X3 while he was left with PINK Clip


----------



## clee290

@Hisoundfi But the ATH-IM50 are already IEMs  Maybe you mean ATH-M50s?


----------



## Hisoundfi

They don't sound exactly the same, but very very similar.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Whoops, I meant m50 lol

Thanks friend

Post edited


----------



## Netforce

zenbun said:


> Where can you find the Soundsoul S-018 other than Amazon?


 
 There are a bunch on taobao just got to use an agent forwarder.


----------



## mrmoto050

hisoundfi said:


> I had an "AHA" moment today guys...
> 
> I couldn't put a finger on it, but I knew that these VJJB K1 had a sound that I was very familiar with. Ya, I know it has the same shell and sounds much like the DM2, but still I knew that it sounded like something else.
> 
> ...


 
@Hisoundfi Great call on these IEM's- I just got mine today and I've been listening to them all day. I swear I'm listening to a full size HP. Outstanding, and only $11.99 !


----------



## Hisoundfi

mrmoto050 said:


> @Hisoundfi
> Great call on these IEM's- I just got mine today and I've been listening to them all day. I swear I'm listening to a full size HP. Outstanding, and only $11.99 !


It's finding things like these that keep me reading this thread buying cheap iems. 

Big shout out to all the pioneers on this thread, especially bhazard! If it wasn't for you I never would have dabbled in the Asian market. I'd still be listening to some overpriced crap from best buy.


----------



## indieman

Speaking of m50 my m50x should be arriving soon


----------



## bhazard

I have that Bluebird U6 with MUSES02 opamp upgrade on the way. If it is as flat as my NX1 without the EMI issue, yet as spacious as the Cayin C5, I'm keeping it.


----------



## indieman

Any mods for the nx1 to improve shielding against interference? Seems like it should be easy to do...


----------



## bhazard

This is overdue. More reviews coming soon.
  
*HZSound EP-001*
  
 HZSound is a new IEM company out of China which recently launched their first IEM, the EP-001. There has been an explosion of excellent new audio gear coming out of China in the past year or so, and HZSound makes a strong introduction with the affordable yet nicely tuned EP-001. For ~$25, you get an above average selection of accessories, and a clear balanced sound that tilts towards some bass enhancement.
  
*Build Quality*:
 The ringed alloy exterior shell gives a nice appearance to the design. The cable isn’t groundbreaking in design or quality, but it doesn’t make much noise. Although the shell may seem big, I was able to fit them securely in my ear quite easily. Although light in weight, the EP-001 feels (and sounds) like a higher quality IEM than the price suggests.
  
*Accessories: *

1X hardcase 
1X 3.5 mm to 6.5mm adaptor 
3 pairs of single flange tips  (S,M,L)
1 pair of biflange tips
1 pair of foam tips 
1 carbiner 
1X watertight case 
  
*Specification*

Driver: 12.5mm CCAW dynamic drivers
Frequency Range: 20-20, 000 Hz 
Impedance: 16 Ohm 
Sensitivity: 100 dB 
Distortion: <1%
Plug: 3.5mm stereo, gold-plated 
Cable: 1.2m 
  
 The entire package was very well done. The case and 4 types of tips provided (memory foam tips as well) are normally not found often in this price range, and they’re a welcome addition. None of the tips provided the best sound quality however…
  
*Sound Quality*:
  
 Surprisingly clear and better balanced than the Xiaomi Pistons (also ~$25). The EP is very tip dependent however.
 Wide bore tips made treble sound harsh. Memory foam ruined detail. The other tips didn’t cut it either. It wasn’t until I tried Heir type narrow bore silicone tips that the sound rounded itself out nicely. Bass is boosted but pleasing. Mids and vocals remain at the forefront and clear, albeit slightly recessed. Midrange and treble remain smooth and non-fatiguing. Treble does drop off in extension somewhat, but not as much as most bass enhanced sets.
  
*Thoughts*:
 For their first outing, HZSound did a great job with the EP-001. It should definitely get some recognition as a solid budget choice. I’m looking forward to more quality designs from HZSound in the future.
  
 The HZSound EP-001 can be found at Lendmeurears.com. Thanks to them for the review unit!
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/hz-ep001/


----------



## Tom22

even though the t2 is out! just in case anyone wants a frame of reference to the t1e here you guys go!
  
 btw i ordered me self a green/gray pair of t2s =) is it really a triple driver? or is a typo? i woulda thought its a dual driver (ba+ dynamic) 0.0?


----------



## EISENbricher

I can't seem to find K1 at $8... help me


----------



## rontant

netforce said:


> There are a bunch on taobao just got to use an agent forwarder.


 
 Soundsoul S-018 on Taobao? I have been loooking for it for days but can't find it.
  
 Edit: NVM, found it. 
  
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/19655857098.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.W8AQti&abtest=_AB-LR492-LR501-LR517-PV492_1099-PV501_1146-PV517_1205


----------



## Netforce

rontant said:


> Soundsoul S-018 on Taobao? I have been loooking for it for days but can't find it.
> 
> Edit: NVM, found it.
> 
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/19655857098.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.W8AQti&abtest=_AB-LR492-LR501-LR517-PV492_1099-PV501_1146-PV517_1205


 
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.125.5CWTOv&id=19655857098&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail


----------



## rontant

netforce said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.125.5CWTOv&id=19655857098&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail


 
  
 They got to be kidding selling it at CNY139 while Amazon has been selling it for quite sometime for USD8 .


----------



## thatBeatsguy

rontant said:


> netforce said:
> 
> 
> > http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.125.5CWTOv&id=19655857098&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
> ...


 
 Something tells me that's what their real price was supposed to be.


----------



## H20Fidelity

For those interested Penon Audio are now selling the XDuoo X2 player we've been discussing in the source gear section.

 Penon Link: http://penonaudio.com/xDuoo-X2

 Thread Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748909/xduoo-x2-small-lossless-player-with-microsd-and-oled
  
 Cheers,


----------



## clee290

thatbeatsguy said:


> Something tells me that's what their real price was supposed to be.


 

 Yep, if you check camelcamelcamel, you'll see the S-018 originally retailed for $40.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

clee290 said:


> thatbeatsguy said:
> 
> 
> > Something tells me that's what their real price was supposed to be.
> ...


 
 Well, then if that's the case, now I can see through the insane hyping for these IEMs. I mean, seriously, wood IEMs for $8? I find that impossible to believe.


----------



## Zenbun

netforce said:


> There are a bunch on taobao just got to use an agent forwarder.


 
 Agent forwarder? It's all in Chinese so it's not very accessible...


----------



## Zenbun

hisoundfi said:


> I had an "AHA" moment today guys...
> 
> I couldn't put a finger on it, but I knew that these VJJB K1 had a sound that I was very familiar with. Ya, I know it has the same shell and sounds much like the DM2, but still I knew that it sounded like something else.
> 
> ...


 

 How strong is the bass? Can you compare them to the TTPOD T1E?


----------



## RedJohn456

zenbun said:


> Agent forwarder? It's all in Chinese so it's not very accessible...


 
  
 http://www.mistertao.com is a popular choice here in this thread. I believe you create an account. Then copy and paste link into specified area to proceed with order. The agents receive the orders, send you pics as proof and then mail it to you.


----------



## RedJohn456

So I just figured out that my macbook has native 96 kHz output settings :/  So yeah that blew my mind lol, I really should research all of its features. Anybody else played around with the Audio Midi settings? Am hoping to get best audio out through my SMSL M2 and there are a bunch of options and I just went with 96 kHz and 2 ch 24 bit integer. I am using spotify premium for music. My question to my fellow mac users, will going for highest number be detrimental to audio output if I am not playing 96 kHz files? I can notice difference between 32 kHz 44, 48 and 96 but I am not sure if its an improvement :/ or am I messing with sampling rates etc.
  
 I am a mac n00b 
  
 EDIT: OMG the details I am hearing after changing the settings!


----------



## Netforce

zenbun said:


> Agent forwarder? It's all in Chinese so it's not very accessible...


 
 Like using mistertao is pretty recommended, I haven't had issues using them before
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/19655857098.html
  
 They say the word ping is like a banned item for whatever reason but you can add it to your cart fast enough you should be fine to actually go through with the transaction. There maybe other services to forward taobao items but I don't really know them off the top of my head.
  
 I'm still not too big a fan of my S-018, I think they are decent sounding but don't really find too much special to them personally. But it looks like I am in the minority thinking that. Hope it works out for folks not in the USA to get a pair.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Holding back for TTPOD T2-E


----------



## bertwong

hal rockwell said:


> Holding back for TTPOD T2-E





Just check the official site. T2 is not release yet. It will be released after 10 days.


----------



## MuZo2

bertwong said:


> Just check the official site. T2 is not release yet. It will be released after 10 days.


 
http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2


----------



## 1clearhead

netforce said:


> Like using mistertao is pretty recommended, I haven't had issues using them before
> 
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/19655857098.html
> ...






 


Chinese comments on these are split down the middle.....some like them, some don't. I think they're above average and are worth their value and much, much more! The only slight imperfection I can find is the silicone tips being a little too thin to create a good seal. A little tip swapping is all it takes! Personally, the best deal by far on wooden IEM's. They even outperformed my Astrotec AM800, which I paid 4 times as much.


----------



## DynamikeB

Hisoundfi
  
 How much burn in you did on the K1?  And what tips are you using?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Hisoundfi

dynamikeb said:


> Hisoundfi
> 
> How much burn in you did on the K1?  And what tips are you using?
> 
> Thanks


I'm using the large gray silicone tips that came with the k1.

Ive been using them almost every day since getting them in. They have about 30 hours if I had to guess. 

Wide bore tips seem to also work great with these.


----------



## Zenbun

hisoundfi said:


> I'm using the large gray silicone tips that came with the k1.
> 
> Ive been using them almost every day since getting them in. They have about 30 hours if I had to guess.
> 
> Wide bore tips seem to also work great with these.


 
 How strong is the bass? Can you compare them to the TTPOD T1E?


----------



## Hisoundfi

zenbun said:


> How strong is the bass? Can you compare them to the TTPOD T1E?


I was actually comparing these two last night. 

The k1 has a little more bass quantity from what I hear. It has a little more elasticity to its response, a it digs just as deep as the t1e in terms of extension. T1e bass is slightly faster in attack and decay. 

Midrange and highs are very similar.


----------



## Zenbun

hisoundfi said:


> I was actually comparing these two last night.
> 
> The k1 has a little more bass quantity from what I hear. It has a little more elasticity to its response, a it digs just as deep as the t1e in terms of extension. T1e bass is slightly faster in attack and decay.
> 
> Midrange and highs are very similar.


 

 So which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## Hisoundfi

zenbun said:


> So which one do you prefer and why?


Right now, I prefer the k1 because it's newer to me (and cheaper). I was the t1e spokesman for a long time and logged many, many, and I mean MANY hours on them. It's still great and I still recommend it often. I own many different iems and sources and amps because I don't want to listen to the same thing all day every day. It's tons of fun to make picking my audio gear a part of getting ready in the morning. 

Lately, I reach for my old xperia tl phone (which has a broad and slightly warm sound, my soundmagic a10 amp, and my vjjb k1. It's just a great combo with plenty of bass for commuting. Would I use that at home when there's not very noisy? Probably not, I would go with something less bassy and warm (and more expensive lmao) 

If you're asking if the k1 is a direct upgrade, I would say no but they are on par with each other. If you want a touch more bass than the t1e I would say definitely go for it. These things are better than the pistons IMHO


----------



## DynamikeB

I have the ATH-M50 (which I just rediscovered in the past weeks and enjoying a lot).  I will try to compare them, but I think my K1 need more time.  They may have about 8-10 hours max of playing time.  I need to do some tips rolling as well, as I am not sure about the fit vs sound yet.  Still, even though they are surprising for their price (I paid 12 bucks I think), I find them rough on the edges (would be my better description of it).


----------



## Hisoundfi

dynamikeb said:


> I have the ATH-M50 (which I just rediscovered in the past weeks and enjoying a lot).  I will try to compare them, but I think my K1 need more time.  They may have about 8-10 hours max of playing time.  I need to do some tips rolling as well, as I am not sure about the fit vs sound yet.  Still, even though they are surprising for their price (I paid 12 bucks I think), I find them rough on the edges (would be my better description of it).


I agree with that. 

They are similar in terms of balance and extension, while the m50 does have better resolution and imaging IMHO. Do you agree?


----------



## leobigfield

Well, a ATH-M50 little brother costing 10x less with mic (i bought the K1s) is quite awesome. I just hope mine don't take too much to arrive though.


----------



## funkoid

Big ask this I suppose, has anyone tried any gaming headsets particularly for the XB1 & PS4? Even headsets just for in game chat? Interested to see what's on offer, particularly as far as wireless goes (for chat only).


----------



## HouseOfDoom

After using the FX750 and A71, I know I cannot go back to listening to single BA earphones. Compared, they sound so hollow and thin. I know it's just the Sony C10, but it's still a highly rated budget BA, and it's not much better even with my $250 UE 700. The sound just isn't as full, meaty, and impactful as the FX750 and A71 on the A15. Though I wonder how bad ***** the UE TF10 would sound on this?


----------



## bhazard

funkoid said:


> Big ask this I suppose, has anyone tried any gaming headsets particularly for the XB1 & PS4? Even headsets just for in game chat? Interested to see what's on offer, particularly as far as wireless goes (for chat only).


 
 The DTS X Headphone Turtle Beach models might be awesome for positioning, otherwise for sound quality none of them match up to a quality headphone.
  
 The Hyper X is the Takstar Pro 80 with a mic. It can work connected to the controllers of either system, and has stellar SQ for the price.


----------



## funkoid

bhazard said:


> The DTS X Headphone Turtle Beach models might be awesome for positioning, otherwise for sound quality none of them match up to a quality headphone.
> 
> The Hyper X is the Takstar Pro 80 with a mic. It can work connected to the controllers of either system, and has stellar SQ for the price.




Could kill two birds with one stone there then, I've been after trying the takstars too 

Is there anything in the way of half decent, wireless, single earpiece/mic for voice comms you're aware of?


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> After using the FX750 and A71, I know I cannot go back to listening to single BA earphones. Compared, they sound so hollow and thin. I know it's just the Sony C10, but it's still a highly rated budget BA, and it's not much better even with my $250 UE 700. The sound just isn't as full, meaty, and impactful as the FX750 and A71 on the A15. Though I wonder how bad ***** the UE TF10 would sound on this?


 
  
 I have a similar confession after listening to A71 and CKR10, and also reviewing UM Pro 30 (and now in the middle of burn in and review of UM Pro 50) - I can't tolerate any bright sounding thin IEMs.  I need my warm bassy sound with a full body, regardless if it's dd or ba drivers.


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> I have a similar confession after listening to A71 and CKR10, and also reviewing UM Pro 30 (and now in the middle of burn in and review of UM Pro 50) - I can't tolerate any bright sounding thin IEMs.  I need my warm bassy sound with a full body, regardless if it's dd or ba drivers.


 
  
 @twister6, do you find A71 better than IM50? I need an upgrade to my IM70. I know you don't have an IM70 but you know they are kind of similar.


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> @twister6, do you find A71 better than IM50? I need an upgrade to my IM70. I know you don't have an IM70 but you know they are kind of similar.


 

 Personally, prefer IM50 since I'm a bigger fan of AT house sound.  Also, from my A71 review: "IM50 felt like it had less sub-bass but a bit faster/stronger mid-bass punch, mids were thinner and more forward, and treble crispier."


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> Personally, prefer IM50 since I'm a bigger fan of AT house sound.  Also, from my A71 review: "IM50 felt like it had less sub-bass but a bit faster/stronger mid-bass punch, mids were thinner and more forward, and treble crispier."


 
  
 Thank you @twister6. I decided to keep my IM70 for a while until I find a good replacement.


----------



## Whitigir

Any one with in depth reviews of Symponized NRG ? I saw them highly praised on Amazon. Just placed my order, and I wonder how these compare to the s-018. Thanks


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> Any one with in depth reviews of Symponized NRG ? I saw them highly praised on Amazon. Just placed my order, and I wonder how these compare to the s-018. Thanks


 
 I was wondering the exact same thing.
  
 ..


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> After using the FX750 and A71, I know I cannot go back to listening to single BA earphones. Compared, they sound so hollow and thin. I know it's just the Sony C10, but it's still a highly rated budget BA, and it's not much better even with my $250 UE 700. The sound just isn't as full, meaty, and impactful as the FX750 and A71 on the A15. Though I wonder how bad ***** the UE TF10 would sound on this?


 
  
 +
  


twister6 said:


> I have a similar confession after listening to A71 and CKR10, and also reviewing UM Pro 30 (and now in the middle of burn in and review of UM Pro 50) - I can't tolerate any bright sounding thin IEMs.  I need my warm bassy sound with a full body, regardless if it's dd or ba drivers.


 
  
 Add me to the confessional! Love full bodied (but not bloated or veiled) signatures. I guess that's why almost all of my iems have at least one dynamic driver in them.


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> I was wondering the exact same thing.
> 
> ..




Perhap by tomorrow I will have these comparison for you.  One day prime shipping is just amazing


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> Perhap by tomorrow I will have these comparison for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looking forward to your comparison!  (And yes, one day prime shipping is amazing!).
  
 ..


----------



## slowpickr

Finally, someone is going to be a guinea pig for the NRGs. Kudos to Whitigir. BTW, I asked about them several weeks ago. No takers back then.


----------



## mrmoto050

For those that may be interested about the VJJB-K1's
 Maybe someone can read Chinese, I can't unfortunately.


----------



## Netforce

Finally got my jvc spiral dot tips today. Quite awesome, adds some nice bass to the Havi b3.


----------



## indieman

netforce said:


> Finally got my jvc spiral dot tips today. Quite awesome, adds some nice bass to the Havi b3.


 
  
 Do you have any other tips to compare them too? I still haven't found the "perfect" match for my b3. The double flange meelec tips get a great seal and really improve detail, while the auvio hybrid tips improve bass slam quite a bit imo. Might have to try these spiral tips...


----------



## Netforce

indieman said:


> Do you have any other tips to compare them too? I still haven't found the "perfect" match for my b3. The double flange meelec tips get a great seal and really improve detail, while the auvio hybrid tips improve bass slam quite a bit imo. Might have to try these spiral tips...



Of the tips I used so far the sennheiser double flanges had a super nice airy sound but didn't seal all too well for me resulting in the being bit bass anemic. Used some clear ultimate ear tips I had around and those gave me a decent seal and some bass but wasn't too much bass. These spiral dots I put them on the Havi and they sealed probably the best just kinda outright. The spiral dots have increased bass by a tad, still doesn't have too much impact or quantity in relative terms to other iems but I am really digging the spiral dots and wish I would of gotten them sooner.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> Of the tips I used so far the sennheiser double flanges had a super nice airy sound but didn't seal all too well for me resulting in the being bit bass anemic. Used some clear ultimate ear tips I had around and those gave me a decent seal and some bass but wasn't too much bass. These spiral dots I put them on the Havi and they sealed probably the best just kinda outright. The spiral dots have increased bass by a tad, still doesn't have too much impact or quantity in relative terms to other iems but I am really digging the spiral dots and wish I would of gotten them sooner.




The spiral dots were the best tips for my B3 when I had them, which was up until Christmas, and no other tip came close in terms of providing added bass from a better seal, and slightly better control of the highs. 

They currently are the best for my FX750 too. Not the best though for the A71 or GR07BE. They unfortunately don't fit the Tenore.

addendum : they currently are the best fit for my S-018, BUT the TF10 tips make them sound the best, but suffer from not as good a fit or isolation. So I sacrifice a bit of sound performance and use the Spiral Dots on the S-018.


----------



## twister6

Funny you guys talking about Spiral Dots.  I got mine as well and just posted about it in CKR9/CKR10 thread.
  

  

  

  

  
 Prior to this UE900 tips were my go-to for sound improvement, but now I can tell you with certainty - this was the best $16 spent to improve a sound!  Wider opening and slightly longer bore of these tips with a nice seal of silicone cap does the trick!
  
 I just tested it with B3P1, IM03, CKR10, and S-018 - a very consistent sound improvement in every case!!!  Bass gets tighter and deeper, highs sound more controlled and with a bit more clarity, and I get an improvement in fitment, especially with B3 that I had some issues with.  Definitely a must!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sorry guys I don't mean to change the subject but there's a song that is epic for testing gear for bass response and soundstage depth, imaging as well...
  
 Song is called "bassically" and the artist is Tei Shi
  
 It's pretty epic


----------



## Netforce

Slapped the jvc spiral dots on my noble 4 today and oh boy they fit so well and add a considerable amount of bass. Some people find the noble 4 a bit light in the bass, with the spiral dots I sure don't. I'm really loving these tips.


houseofdoom said:


> The spiral dots were the best tips for my B3 when I had them, which was up until Christmas, and no other tip came close in terms of providing added bass from a better seal, and slightly better control of the highs.
> 
> They currently are the best for my FX750 too. Not the best though for the A71 or GR07BE. They unfortunately don't fit the Tenore.
> 
> addendum : they currently are the best fit for my S-018, BUT the TF10 tips make them sound the best, but suffer from not as good a fit or isolation. So I sacrifice a bit of sound performance and use the Spiral Dots on the S-018.


 
 Perhaps after I get my T2 and VSD5 I'll get some some TF10 tips. Should be shipping sometime "soon" for both of them so can't wait.


----------



## bhazard

Funny, I just got the Large Spiral Dot tips as well. Great minds think alike.


----------



## EISENbricher

Ordered VJJB K1 from MisterTao today. It's listed at $6~7 on TaoBao but with shipping and commission charges of MisterTao they're going to cost me about $12.
 I hope they sound good : )


----------



## aaDee

eisenbricher said:


> Ordered VJJB K1 from MisterTao today. It's listed at $6~7 on TaoBao but with shipping and commission charges of MisterTao they're going to cost me about $12.
> I hope they sound good : )


 

 I ordered mine from ALIEXPRESS for $9 (mic version) today.  Hope they sound as good as praised here.


----------



## EISENbricher

aadee said:


> I ordered mine from ALIEXPRESS for $9 (mic version) today.  Hope they sound as good as praised here.


wow... I tried but could not find k1 on Ali below $31.


----------



## aaDee

eisenbricher said:


> wow... I tried but could not find k1 on Ali below $31.


 

 the seller sent me msg saying that the red tips are not available and only grey silicon tips will be shipped. Are the red tips so necessary to sound them nice??


----------



## Arty McGhee

eisenbricher said:


> wow... I tried but could not find k1 on Ali below $31.





http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32253712800.html


----------



## aaDee

arty mcghee said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Professional-Music-Headphone-Famous-Brand-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-Noise-Canceling/32253712800.html


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2015-Brand-K1S-In-Ear-Earphone-With-Mic-Music-Micphone-Headphone-For-IPhone-Samsung-MP3/32262963374.html
 its the link of K1s(mic version)


----------



## Zenbun

It looks like the K1 has a strong bass because of its larger driver, are there any other cheap Chinese IEMs with 10mm drivers or more?


----------



## masronmarsa

Well, really good post. It is really a complete China branded headphone guide. I m going to recommend this thread to others who interested in Chinese headphones.


----------



## EISENbricher

zenbun said:


> It looks like the K1 has a strong bass because of its larger driver, are there any other cheap Chinese IEMs with 10mm drivers or more?


 
 You might want to take a look at KZ thread... pretty good stuff there at low price.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/2190


----------



## smith

Were is everyone getting the JVC spiral dot tips from.....


----------



## Netforce

smith said:


> Were is everyone getting the JVC spiral dot tips from.....


 
 I got mine from ebay, you can also get them from amazon.


----------



## funkoid

Anyone tried the Moxpad X3 yet? 
  
 Edit - Can anyone compare them to the VSD3s and Havvi B3 Pros?


----------



## Hisoundfi

funkoid said:


> Anyone tried the Moxpad X3 yet?
> 
> Edit - Can anyone compare them to the VSD3s and Havvi B3 Pros?


 
 It's a bass cannon.
  
 Very forward bass, and everything recesses from there. Speaking in terms of quantity, if the bass was at a 10, the mids would be a 7-8, and the treble would be at a 5-6. They're not bad by any means, but these are more of a bass oriented model designed for ergonomics and  a consumer friendly signature rather than audiophile or balanced sound.
  
 I will say that if you are looking for something to work out in these are pretty epic. They are a really nice package with a decent cable and case. If I was going to get my teenage cousin a birthday present, these would be one of my top picks.
  
 If you are looking for something with match the SQ of the vsonic or havi, you won't find it in this one. 
  
 Long story short, I've found them to be more ergonomics and bass over SQ.
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## mrmoto050

aadee said:


> the seller sent me msg saying that the red tips are not available and only grey silicon tips will be shipped. Are the red tips so necessary to sound them nice??


 
 I'm using the large greys that came with the phones. Great seal (at least for me) and sound.


----------



## Baycode

I have shared my earpad installation technique (by using a bike tire lever) in a thread form here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/749744/easy-installation-technique-for-headphone-earpads-baycode-technique#post_11198939
  
 Wanted to inform...


----------



## aaDee

mrmoto050 said:


> I'm using the large greys that came with the phones. Great seal (at least for me) and sound.


 

 great...hv ordered the same


----------



## bhazard

funkoid said:


> Anyone tried the Moxpad X3 yet?
> 
> Edit - Can anyone compare them to the VSD3s and Havvi B3 Pros?


 
 Moxpad X3 is good but not great. The description in the post above is accurate.
  
 The X6 might be much better, but no one has tried them yet.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

This very portable rig is surprisingly pretty amazing. The E11k seemed to boost the bass slightly on the FX750, and the 750 needs NO bass boosting. It's already got plenty of bass presence. The E6 with boost off makes for a more balanced and clear sound. The E11k though works wonders with the S-018 and GR07BE, two IEMs that need a slight boost of the bottom end.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> This very portable rig is surprisingly pretty amazing. The E11k seemed to boost the bass slightly on the FX750, and the 750 needs NO bass boosting. It's already got plenty of bass presence. The E6 with boost off makes for a more balanced and clear sound. The E11k though works wonders with the S-018 and GR07BE, two IEMs that need a slight boost of the bottom end.


 

 Wish I could get my hands on the S-018, I have always wanted to try a waddle. Nice set up! Would you say the A15 is good enough to be a permanent DAP? If I get it , it will be the only one I get for awhile. Music is killing battery on my phone so I am thinking of getting a dap.
  
 EDIT: Decided to return my takstar pro 80 due to the highs being too strident imo. Now on the hunt for a comparable pair but with a more tame treble. Anyone have any suggestions? 
  
 How do the dolphins and sound magic hp150 compare to the m50x? thanks in advance


----------



## Whitigir

Back to sound soul S-018...how in the hell does a pair of headphones which cost less than 20 bucks can sound this good ? I have heard details from the mid range of which I have never heard of...some mid extensions too. Punchy tight, fast, quality bass. Clean, not harsh highs, no sibilants? How in the hell ?

I mean, really...can some one lay me an explanation here ? Micro titanium drivers ? Ok...it doesn't sound as organic as my IM70 but in the details and highs it is better. It has so much details that I don't have to crank the volume loud to listen to the song. Where as with my IM70 and the organic sound, I do in fact crave for more mid range. In this pair, it does everything the way it supposed to do. It is just lacking that organic sound. But I love it more than my im70 already.

I said this already, and I will say it again. If I could have these with removable cable, and microphone, brand a name on it...beats by Dre, Bose, monster....these pair will happily fly off the shelves at 400$ ....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Wish I could get my hands on the S-018, I have always wanted to try a waddle. Nice set up! Would you say the A15 is good enough to be a permanent DAP? If I get it , it will be the only one I get for awhile. Music is killing battery on my phone so I am thinking of getting a dap.
> 
> EDIT: Decided to return my takstar pro 80 due to the highs being too strident imo. Now on the hunt for a comparable pair but with a more tame treble. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> How do the dolphins and sound magic hp150 compare to the m50x? thanks in advance




The A15 needs no amp. I use both of mine because I have the LO and the amps, but the internal amp is sufficient to drive full sized headphones (they were designed to handle the new Sony HI Rez full size) as well as even hard to drive IEMs like my FX750. So if you invest, I think you'll be very happy. It has a 128GB microSD slot, hi rez audio converter, and DSEE to give 320 mp3's close to CD/high definition sound. It's a wonderful all purpose DAP.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> Back to sound soul S-018...how in the hell does a pair of headphones which cost less than 20 bucks can sound this good ? I have heard details from the mid range of which I have never heard of...some mid extensions too. Punchy tight, fast, quality bass. Clean, not harsh highs, no sibilants? How in the hell ?
> 
> I mean, really...can some one lay me an explanation here ? Micro titanium drivers ? Ok...it doesn't sound as organic as my IM70 but in the details and highs it is better. It has so much details that I don't have to crank the volume loud to listen to the song. Where as with my IM70 and the organic sound, I do in fact crave for more mid range. In this pair, it does everything the way it supposed to do. It is just lacking that organic sound. But I love it more than my im70 already.
> 
> I said this already, and I will say it again. If I could have these with removable cable, and microphone, brand a name on it...beats by Dre, Bose, monster....these pair will happily fly off the shelves at 400$ ....




By organic I think you mean the smoothness of some earphones. I think the only inherent weaknesses of the S-018 are they aren't smooth. They also lack airiness and 3D imaging. But aside from those small qualms, they do just as you said. That's exactly how I hear them. Good to read someone post a spot on description of how I hear the S-018.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> By organic I think you mean the smoothness of some earphones. I think the only inherent weaknesses of the S-018 are they aren't smooth. They also lack airiness and 3D imaging. But aside from those small qualms, they do just as you said. That's exactly how I hear them. Good to read someone post a spot on description of how I hear the S-018.




Exactly, now if I could just have found this pair which has everything and cost less than 100 lol....I don't think it existed. But why can't Soundsoul moves on and make it happen already


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> The A15 needs no amp. I use both of mine because I have the LO and the amps, but the internal amp is sufficient to drive full sized headphones (they were designed to handle the new Sony HI Rez full size) as well as even hard to drive IEMs like my FX750. So if you invest, I think you'll be very happy. It has a 128GB microSD slot, hi rez audio converter, and DSEE to give 320 mp3's close to CD/high definition sound. It's a wonderful all purpose DAP.


 
  
 It took a while, but you got me interested in the A15. Starting off with this Sony video. So far it looks nice...
  
 This should be a good review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNIRC0kVvWg


----------



## Whitigir

Save your money, and buy a Walkman Zx2 instead. They are top of the top high res walkman from Sony. Probably will still be valued in the next decade.

I also don't believe in that upscale gimmick from MP3 files. There is no way in hell a human being can look at a picture without seeing the original and tell which part or details are missing. These devices, hardwares, softwares are all designed , and produced by human. I would believe it if it was designed by extraterrestrial of which race claimed to have engineered and altered the Dna of the simplest life form on earth to create human being.....


----------



## RedJohn456

whitigir said:


> Save your money, and buy a Walkman Zx2 instead. They are top of the top high res walkman from Sony. Probably will still be valued in the next decade.
> 
> I also don't believe in that upscale gimmick from MP3 files. There is no way in hell a human being can look at a picture without seeing the original and tell which part or details are missing. These devices, hardwares, softwares are all designed , and produced by human. I would believe it if it was designed by extraterrestrial of which race claimed to have engineered and altered the Dna of the simplest life form on earth to create human being.....


 

 ZX2 is 1200 right?  At that price might as well look at an Astel and Kern right ?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

What the DXEE does is give the MP3 a bit of 3D imaging. I don't exactly know how the technology works, but it gives the normally flat, 2D imaging you get from most mp3's, and gives them more spacing, fullness, and a 3D presentation. Doing an A/B/X, it's obvious that's what that technology is doing. It's pretty cool actually. As far as does it "IMPROVE" the actual sound quality of the file? That's qurstionable, but I sure do love how it makes the file sound fuller and deeper.


----------



## charleski

whitigir said:


> I also don't believe in that upscale gimmick from MP3 files.


 
 Reconstruction filters like this have been around for many years on desktop audio. They basically insert scaled copies of the low-frequency content into the higher frequencies, attempting to mimic the high frequency overtones that were lost. There's a technical paper about it here, which will give you an idea of what they're doing. As you've noted, it's a rather ham-fisted trick that merely produces a hf buzz for those who can still hear it (my aging ears can't hear anything over 15k anyway).
  
  


waynes world said:


> This should be a good review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNIRC0kVvWg


 
 "I just leave this off it sounds terrible."
 LOL


----------



## Zenbun

houseofdoom said:


> This very portable rig is surprisingly pretty amazing. The E11k seemed to boost the bass slightly on the FX750, and the 750 needs NO bass boosting. It's already got plenty of bass presence. The E6 with boost off makes for a more balanced and clear sound. The E11k though works wonders with the S-018 and GR07BE, two IEMs that need a slight boost of the bottom end.


 
 What's the point of an amp with such an expensive player?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The problem with the ZX2 is that reviews mention hiss on quiet tracks and noise floor, and for the type of money Sony is asking for the Z HR series...**** that! My A15 is amazingly capable, easy to use, and no noise, amped or unamped. Better than the X3, X1, Sony Z series, Sansa, HiFiMan 602, and IPhone (all the DAPs I've owned or currently own).


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> It took a while, but you got me interested in the A15. Starting off with this Sony video. So far it looks nice...
> 
> *This should be a good review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNIRC0kVvWg*


 

  
 Lachlan's A15 review above was quite interesting. Half of it was about his rant impressions of high res music which was quite interesting as well. Overall, the A15 seems like a pretty good player (although I don't like proprietary usb connector!). If I were seriously looking for something right now and interested in the A15, I'd want to look further into the "hiss" and the "power" aspects (I currently have the Ihifi 770 which puts out 120mw+120mw/32ohms which is enough to power almost everything I have without the need for stacking an amp, and the SQ is great - black background, no hiss).
  
 Quote:


whitigir said:


> Save your money, and buy a Walkman Zx2 instead. They are top of the top high res walkman from Sony. Probably will still be valued in the next decade.
> 
> I also don't believe in that upscale gimmick from MP3 files. There is no way in hell a human being can look at a picture without seeing the original and tell which part or details are missing. These devices, hardwares, softwares are all designed , and produced by human. I would believe it if it was designed by extraterrestrial of which race claimed to have engineered and altered the Dna of the simplest life form on earth to create human being.....


 
  
 >$1K is a bit too rich for me! As mentioned above, I'm pretty happy with the player I have right now, but I might bite on the Fiio X7 when it comes out mid-2015. It seems like it will be providing darned good bang for the buck at $700 (although that's a bit rich for me as well!)


----------



## HouseOfDoom

charleski said:


> Reconstruction filters like this have been around for many years on desktop audio. They basically insert scaled copies of the low-frequency content into the higher frequencies, attempting to mimic the high frequency overtones that were lost. There's a technical paper about it here, which will give you an idea of what they're doing. As you've noted, it's a rather ham-fisted trick that merely produces a hf buzz for those who can still hear it (my aging ears can't hear anything over 15k anyway).
> 
> 
> "I just leave this off it sounds terrible."
> LOL




This Lachlan guy is not very convincing.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

zenbun said:


> What's the point of an amp with such an expensive player?




Really no need, except I have the two amps and the LOD, so I use it. As I stated earlier, it doesn't need one, since the internal amp is good, but if you have it, might as well use it?


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> The A15 needs no amp. I use both of mine because I have the LO and the amps, but the internal amp is sufficient to drive full sized headphones (they were designed to handle the new Sony HI Rez full size) as well as even hard to drive IEMs like my FX750. So if you invest, I think you'll be very happy. It has a 128GB microSD slot, hi rez audio converter, and DSEE to give 320 mp3's close to CD/high definition sound. It's a wonderful all purpose DAP.


 
  
 Do you know what the power output is? I can't find it anywhere. I wonder how the Have B3's would sound off of it?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Do you know what the power output is? I can't find it anywhere. I wonder how the Have B3's would sound off of it?




Had I not sold my B3 and 300h just days before receiving the A15, I could have given you a personal acct of how they sound and how well they were driven? Unfortunately, that's not the case.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> What the DXEE does is give the MP3 a bit of 3D imaging. I don't exactly know how the technology works, but it gives the normally flat, 2D imaging you get from most mp3's, and gives them more spacing, fullness, and a 3D presentation. Doing an A/B/X, it's obvious that's what that technology is doing. It's pretty cool actually. As far as does it "IMPROVE" the actual sound quality of the file? That's qurstionable, but I sure do love how it makes the file sound fuller and deeper.


 
  
 Ah. That seems similar to the "SF" switch on my C&C BH amp which I really like. I was hoping the Ihifi 770's "3D" setting would be similar, but it's not (it's bad), so I never use that setting. But luckily the 770's regular settings are great, so no worries.
  
 But yeah, when "that" is done well, it's pretty cool.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> Had I not sold my B3 and 300h just days before receiving the A15, I could have given you a personal acct of how they sound and how well they were driven? Unfortunately, that's not the case.


 
  
 I'll tell you what.. you send me your A15 and I'll send you my B3's, and we'll be able to get it figured out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Seriously though, do you know what the power output is?


----------



## Whitigir

Doesn't Fiio X7 uses the same DAC as the meizu mx4 pro ? I rather buy a smartphone then...also cheaper ?


----------



## charleski

waynes world said:


> Do you know what the power output is? I can't find it anywhere. I wonder how the Have B3's would sound off of it?


 
 The rated output for the A17 (which is the same, only with 64GB internal) is 10mW on Sony's site (no mention of load, so I assume this is a best-case scenario). If it can manage that at 32Ω it's still not nearly enough for the Havi B3's and will only drive them to 104dB. A comparably-priced player like the Fiio X3 manages 266mW into 32Ω, which is more than enough.


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> What the DXEE does is give the MP3 a bit of 3D imaging. I don't exactly know how the technology works, but it gives the normally flat, 2D imaging you get from most mp3's, and gives them more spacing, fullness, and a 3D presentation. Doing an A/B/X, it's obvious that's what that technology is doing. It's pretty cool actually. As far as does it "IMPROVE" the actual sound quality of the file? That's qurstionable, but I sure do love how it makes the file sound fuller and deeper.


 
 My guess is that they use a DSP chip to reproduce a digital 3d imaging or some type of wave field synthesis and filter out the noise.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> >$1K is a bit too rich for me! As mentioned above, I'm pretty happy with the player I have right now, but I might bite on the Fiio X7 when it comes out mid-2015. It seems like it will be providing darned good bang for the buck at $700 (although that's a bit rich for me as well!)


 
  
 You know Cayin N6 is another option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Though we are getting bigger in size, weight, and less in battery endurance with that one.  My biggest question if N6 out of HO can provide the same power and 3D staging as X5 + C5.  If yes, it's worth every penny.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

charleski said:


> The rated output for the A17 (which is the same, only with 64GB internal) is 10mW on Sony's site (no mention of load, so I assume this is a best-case scenario). If it can manage that at 32Ω it's still not nearly enough for the Havi B3's and will only drive them to 104dB. A comparably-priced player like the Fiio X3 manages 266mW into 32Ω, which is more than enough.




Except I had the B3 and have the X3, and they were not driven any better than my Sansa or Sony, and needed an amp to drive them properly. There are many fellow headfi members who have owned both the X3 and B3, and most still reported needing amps. The B3 are that power hungry.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Except I had the B3 and have the X3, and they were not driven any better than my Sansa or Sony, and needed an amp to drive them properly. There are many fellow headfi members who have owned both the X3 and B3, and most still reported needing amps. The B3 are that power hungry.




I beg to differ, the X3 does certainly have enough power for the B3's and this is the first time I hear someone saying otherwise.

Many do feel that the LO on the X3 is superior to the HO so using a good amp might give a better result though.


----------



## charleski

houseofdoom said:


> Except I had the B3 and have the X3, and they were not driven any better than my Sansa or Sony, and needed an amp to drive them properly. There are many fellow headfi members who have owned both the X3 and B3, and most still reported needing amps. The B3 are that power hungry.


 
 Very few portable amps offer appreciably more output power.  The Fiio 11K, for instance, is rated at 270mW into 32Ω. Lots of people feel the Topping NX1 is fine for driving the B3s, and it seems to do the job from my experience. Running off an LiIon battery the NX1 is probably putting out around 55mW into 32Ω, or 45mW if you want to stay on the 0.02%THD plateau. 45mW will drive the Havis to 111dB, which is OK, but if you want the extra 3dB needed to go really _really_ loud you'll need something that can do 90mW into 32Ω.
  
 Different amps may offer better linearity, which is a different issue.


----------



## Whitigir

Well Symponized nrg first depression....the worse earphones I have ever heard lol....too much bass, and it is everywhere...uncontrolled...mezzzz, no mids, no details...no highs...unless it is a faulty pairs...and this is with comply foams. I will return it tomorrow. Disgusting


----------



## luberconn

whitigir said:


> Well Symponized nrg first depression....the worse earphones I have ever heard lol....too much bass, and it is everywhere...uncontrolled...mezzzz, no mids, no details...no highs...unless it is a faulty pairs...and this is with comply foams. I will return it tomorrow. Disgusting


 

 sometimes you just gotta take one for the team.  thank you for your service.  maybe you should burn them in for a few hundred hours.  just long enough so you can not return them.  lol


----------



## r2muchstuff

I am interested in the Sony A17.  The Sony site does not list the headphone output impedance and the output power is vague without the load information.
 Is this information given at any official site or on the product box/instruction sheet?  Also, does a LOD come in the box?
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## Hisoundfi

luberconn said:


> sometimes you just gotta take one for the team.  thank you for your service.  maybe you should burn them in for a few hundred hours.  just long enough so you can not return them.  lol


 
 Get it right dude, you gotta burn them for at least 500 hours and rip the filters off of them, then sell them.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

whitigir said:


> Well Symponized nrg first depression....the worse earphones I have ever heard lol....too much bass, and it is everywhere...uncontrolled...mezzzz, no mids, no details...no highs...unless it is a faulty pairs...and this is with comply foams. I will return it tomorrow. Disgusting


Why did you buy it in the first place?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> Get it right dude, you gotta burn them for at least 500 hours and rip the filters off of them, then sell them.



LOL even if it's a $600 IEM?!


----------



## Whitigir

williamleonhart said:


> Why did you buy it in the first place?




I am trying to collect quality headphones at cheaper price. I saw them with like 1000 4.5/5 star...I thought these should be as good so better than s-018 but ...no lol, can't even compare to a cheap pair of skull candy ink.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

williamleonhart said:


> Why did you buy it in the first place?




He was just trying to be a discoverer. Like when I took a chance on the S-018. At no point did I think it was going to be as good as it was. I just wanted a woodie in my collection and had a bit of credit to burn. Turns out I unearthed a gem. Same can be said for the guys who first gave the Pistons and Tenore a turn, though they were unknown commodities. But usually this community is pretty good at unearthing gems fairly quickly, so stuff like the Synchronized NRG, which have languished for years...usually deserve to languish for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I give the guy props for taking one for the team. This thread's success is based upon pioneers willing to throw their money out in search of hidden gems.
  
 Kudos brother


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hisoundfi said:


> I give the guy props for taking one for the team. This thread's success is based upon pioneers willing to throw their money out in search of hidden gems.
> 
> Kudos brother




+1! You have done your share too.


----------



## Netforce

Some has to siphon through them and start the hype train~
  
 Friend for Christmas found me some random headphones on amazon with a few hundred positiveish ratings. They were called soundbot something and they were absolute garbage. I never look at amazon reviews for headphones now. They are pretty silly to read sometimes like this HD800 review


----------



## Whitigir

Thank you guys for making me feel better. I agree with netforce. It does seem the majority users reviews on Amazon are....just reviews, and not really specific about quality whatsoever. I would not take Amazon reviews regarding sound quality that serious anymore.....lol. Still can't believe how this pair has this much review for such bad quality....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

There's been a few IEMs and headphones like that, with good to great reviews, that turned out to be very poor. I'd name a few, but I don't want to upset anyone.  But you can use your imagination.


----------



## 1clearhead

whitigir said:


> Thank you guys for making me feel better. I agree with netforce. It does seem the majority users reviews on Amazon are....just reviews, and not really specific about quality whatsoever. I would not take Amazon reviews regarding sound quality that serious anymore.....lol. Still can't believe how this pair has this much review for such bad quality....


 
  
 Thanks for that quick comparison!
  
 I was always tempted to buy them, but they're selling for *twice the price* when compared to the S-018 on taobao website. You're the second person I've heard saying that they are overly bassy.
  
 Well? I'll just cross them off my list.


----------



## Whitigir

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for that quick comparison!
> 
> I was always tempted to buy them, but they're selling for *twice the price* when compared to the S-018 on taobao website. You're the second person I've heard that they are overly bassy.
> 
> Well? I'll just cross them off my list.




They are not only bassy, but also muddy, yucky....and disgusting. If compare to s-018 with comply tips on both, you are seeing a Swan "s-018" vs a Clam "nrg" ....no joke. I am glad I am helpful to ya.

Now I am a fan of the S-018 the only thing I dislike from it is the dang cord...it would wind up swirling round and round whenever I tucked it in my bag to carry .... Never stretched out quiet right :mad:

Wish I could find something similar to the s-018 with smoother and more imaging sound signature 

Houseofdoom, perhap you can help


----------



## charleski

hisoundfi said:


> Get it right dude, you gotta burn them for at least 500 hours and rip the filters off of them, then sell them.


 

 Darn right! Sell them at a premium! All that work burning them in has to be worth something!
 In fact, there should be a niche for a burning-in service: You buy some new earphones, send them to me and I'll burn them in for a few months so you can enjoy them at their peak without the hassle!


----------



## bhazard

Looks like the Duoza is gonna be a hit. Can only afford one heavy hitter around $100 right now, so we need a Duoza / T2 face off


----------



## 1clearhead

whitigir said:


> They are not only bassy, but also muddy, yucky....and disgusting. If compare to s-018 with comply tips on both, you are seeing a Swan "s-018" vs a Clam "nrg" ....no joke. I am glad I am helpful to ya.
> 
> Now I am a fan of the S-018 the only thing I dislike from it is the dang cord...it would wind up swirling round and round whenever I tucked it in my bag to carry .... Never stretched out quiet right
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know what you mean......like a slinky. Try getting a type of shirt clip. Some IEM's come with them, but unfortunately these didn't come with one.


----------



## mrmoto050

whitigir said:


> They are not only bassy, but also muddy, yucky....and disgusting. If compare to s-018 with comply tips on both, you are seeing a Swan "s-018" vs a Clam "nrg" ....no joke. I am glad I am helpful to ya.
> 
> Now I am a fan of the S-018 the only thing I dislike from it is the dang cord...it would wind up swirling round and round whenever I tucked it in my bag to carry .... Never stretched out quiet right
> 
> ...


 

 You might want to give the VjjB-K1 a try


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Looks like the Duoza is gonna be a hit. Can only afford one heavy hitter around $100 right now, so we need a Duoza / T2 face off


 
  
 Two different sound sigs/designs, wouldn't that make it easier to choose?  DuoZA getting a lot of hype in Discovery thread.  I'm pretty sure it kills A71, now wondering how it stacks up against other dd heavy hitters like FX850 and CKR10.  T2 on the other hand, might be the first quality budget 3-way hybrid.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> Two different sound sigs/designs, wouldn't that make it easier to choose?  DuoZA getting a lot of hype in Discovery thread.  I'm pretty sure it kills A71, now wondering how it stacks up against other dd heavy hitters like FX850 and CKR10.  T2 on the other hand, might be the first quality budget 3-way hybrid.




Don't jump that shark yet lol haven't got any impressions yet LOL


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I just had a beautiful experience, listening to Journey - Escape through the FX750 and A15. No middle man. 320 MP3. Not FLAC. Still..it was a creamy smooth, sexy listen. I'm happy.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Two different sound sigs/designs, wouldn't that make it easier to choose?  DuoZA getting a lot of hype in Discovery thread.  I'm pretty sure it kills A71, now wondering how it stacks up against other dd heavy hitters like FX850 and CKR10.  T2 on the other hand, might be the first quality budget 3-way hybrid.




you meant the jvc fx850?......


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I heard the VSD5 is out. Damn if I were in VN right now I'd be able to try them for myself.


----------



## ansi

williamleonhart said:


> I heard the VSD5 is out. Damn if I were in VN right now I'd be able to try them for myself.


 
  
 Yeah. I've read some Chinese reviews, here are some takes:
  
 - Sounds similar to Sennheiser cx880i, with slightly worse lows
- Sound changes for the better after 100 hour burn in
- Very large, may not be good fit for small ears
- Build quality a bit rough, poor looking strain relief
- Not very good isolation
  
Overall, people seem satisfied with the quality for 399rmb. Would be interested to know how they compare with Hifiman RE-400 since they go for the same price.


----------



## vyiulsczen

Picked up a pair of Rocksoul er 103 ceramic ear buds yesterday for my girlfriend to try out. She doesn't like inner ear head phones so tried one bud and took it out never once giving them a chance or even plugging them in. So .. I put them in my phone and have had them in my head for hours with no discomfort they are actually very comfortable, passive noise cancelation is quite good, and the sound quality is outstanding. Even popping one out for a second to listen to the surrounding environment you can hear the punchy sound coming from them from low end that I've not really heard from ear buds before. In fact the only gripe is that triple tap to go to previous track only works on iPhone not on android. Other than that the only thing Bose have is pause for the cause and active noise cancelation. Bass, Highs are superb and fall over shocking for how good balance is brought with mid range at higher volume and with what I'm listening to at 320kbps they are very well balanced, clear and goes to show you can pay $20 bucks for outstanding performance and if you want active noise cancelation it will cost you an extra $280 for the Bose quiet comfort.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ansi said:


> Yeah. I've read some Chinese reviews, here are some takes:
> 
> - Sounds similar to Sennheiser cx880i, with slightly worse lows
> - Sound changes for the better after 100 hour burn in
> ...


 
 at that price they're not really a successor to the Gr07 aren't they.
  
 I was so hyped after I got a chance to use the VSD3s for a few weeks. Do the VSD5 has that "wow" factor?


----------



## clee290

williamleonhart said:


> at that price they're not really a successor to the Gr07 aren't they.
> 
> I was so hyped after I got a chance to use the VSD3s for a few weeks. Do the VSD5 has that "wow" factor?


 

 I believe the 'upcoming' VSD7 is supposed to be the successor to the GR07.


----------



## Whitigir

bhazard said:


> Looks like the Duoza is gonna be a hit. Can only afford one heavy hitter around $100 right now, so we need a Duoza / T2 face off




DuoZa ? Is there a product series or such ? Cause I can't find them online.


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> DuoZa ? Is there a product series or such ? Cause I can't find them online.


 
  
 Zero Audio is a company name (from Japan), DouZA is their new model: http://zeroaudio.jp/


----------



## MuZo2

its iem from http://www.zeroaudio.jp/


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Don't jump that shark yet lol haven't got any impressions yet LOL


 
  
 I guess will find out soon   A friend of mine from asia is getting DuoZA for me, sent over already so I should have it soon.  Will compare to A71, CKR10, and IM50.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Did anyone try this Pi 3.14 IEM?
 I wonder if it's the same IEM that is being sold by Dasetn.


----------



## Whitigir

Well zero audio doesn't come with gold plug... I would try T2... But the huge housing look like a pain....


----------



## Hal Rockwell

whitigir said:


> Well zero audio doesn't come with gold plug... I would try T2... But the huge housing look like a pain....


 
  
 Gold plated plugs make no difference in SQ.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hal rockwell said:


> whitigir said:
> 
> 
> > Well zero audio doesn't come with gold plug... I would try T2... But the huge housing look like a pain....
> ...


 
 If there is a difference, well it's probably the fact that it's gold-plated. Since gold.


----------



## Whitigir

Dang it...the more I listen to s-018 the more addictive it gets, especially hip-hop and trance lol...just wow...dazzlingly sound. This is 75 hours burnt in


----------



## MuZo2

Phi 3.14 has two versions
 3BA and 4BA
 One from Dasetn seems to use same shell but with Dynamic driver.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> Dang it...the more I listen to s-018 the more addictive it gets, especially hip-hop and trance lol...just wow...dazzlingly sound. This is 75 hours burnt in




+1


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> Dang it...the more I listen to s-018 the more addictive it gets, especially hip-hop and trance lol...just wow...dazzlingly sound. This is 75 hours burnt in


 
 I know!  I love mine so much I am ordering one for my uncle, who is also crazy for audio like me.  Easy $8.00 Gift!
  
  
  
 I will also will be reviewing two other SoundSOUL earphones soon, the:
  
*M10*
  

  
  
 And the *E10*
  

  
  
  
  
 I'll have reviews of both as soon as I can.  I want to see if there are any other Gems on the SoundSOUL family.
  
  
 ..


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bloodypenguin said:


> I know!  I love mine so much I am ordering one for my uncle, who is also crazy for audio like me.  Easy $8.00 Gift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had the E10 over a year ago. Excellent flat frequency response. Clear, well extended highs, and very decent instrument separation and imaging. Maybe slightly better than the S-018...BUT..and here's the big BUT with the E10...very bass light. The bass has very little punch and presence. Most like a BA bass than a dynamic bass. They are supposed to be "bass enhanced", but more like bass handicapped is more accurate. Still..overall...a really good sound for $10.00.


----------



## Whitigir

Dont the E10 have detachable cable ? One thing keep boggling my mind seeing their products pictures on their website vs what being sold. Thanks for your experiments, I can't wait to see it


----------



## B9Scrambler

The E10 share the same housing as the Turtle Beach M1. Wonder if they shares drivers as well? From what I recall the M1 was pretty decent. Might have to finish re-cabling mine since I forget what they sound like.


----------



## DynamikeB

Waiting for my ED8 to arrive also.  I am still pretty much stuck with the DT3 now when I want to listen to some KZ sound.  Find them smoother than the EDSE (and yes, they are lighter).


----------



## DynamikeB

This thread got to me again.  I will be getting the Soundsoul S018 in a little while... damn, too many iems, not enough ears!!


----------



## Whitigir

Now , does anyone know what drivers does the s-018 use ? Is it in any other products ?


----------



## Ira Delphic

whitigir said:


> Now , does anyone know what drivers does the s-018 use ? Is it in any other products ?


 
  
 Dynamic I reckon.


----------



## Whitigir

ira delphic said:


> yeah
> Dynamic I reckon.




Yeah, I think I read somewhere here saying it has 8.0 mm dynamic titanium driver...but I wonder if this driver is being used anywhere else also.

The reason why I wonder = I think different acoustic chamber and material will really make these drivers shine. It is lacking the airiness, the 3d imaging which is the delay, and the rumbles. If these were to have a better design she'll. I do think it will really shine. In fact, if I could custom a wooden shells for them lol....sounds like too much work, a shell with longer bass vent, resonated wood film inside a wood case...lol. Who cares and skillful enough to give it a try ?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

muzo2 said:


> Phi 3.14 has two versions
> 3BA and 4BA
> One from Dasetn seems to use same shell but with Dynamic driver.


 
  
 All the version of Phi I found on Aliexpress had dynamic micro drivers in them - the same as in Dasetn version. And the prices are around 40$. Seems a bit low even for a 3BA IEM.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The E10 doesn't have a detatchable cable. Not sure if they would have the same driver as the Turtle Beach M1? Isn't turtle beach for gaming? The E10 is very bass light. Don't gaming headphones need big rumble? Then again, the imaging and clarity of the E10 is exceptional.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

whitigir said:


> Yeah, I think I read somewhere here saying it has 8.0 mm dynamic titanium driver...but I wonder if this driver is being used anywhere else also.
> 
> The reason why I wonder = I think different acoustic chamber and material will really make these drivers shine. It is lacking the airiness, the 3d imaging which is the delay, and the rumbles. If these were to have a better design she'll. I do think it will really shine. In fact, if I could custom a wooden shells for them lol....sounds like too much work, a shell with longer bass vent, resonated wood film inside a wood case...lol. Who cares and skillful enough to give it a try ?


 
  
 Maybe a simple transplant will do. There are lots of cheap woodies out there that can be sacrificed for their housings.
 I do have one good woodie that I like very much that I can recommend - XKDUN CK-W1000.


----------



## Ira Delphic

whitigir said:


> Yeah, I think I read somewhere here saying it has 8.0 mm dynamic titanium driver...but I wonder if this driver is being used anywhere else also.
> 
> The reason why I wonder = I think different acoustic chamber and material will really make these drivers shine. It is lacking the airiness, the 3d imaging which is the delay, and the rumbles. If these were to have a better design she'll. I do think it will really shine. In fact, if I could custom a wooden shells for them lol....sounds like too much work, a shell with longer bass vent, resonated wood film inside a wood case...lol. Who cares and skillful enough to give it a try ?


 
  
 I wonder the same thing. Where these companies get the dynamic drivers from. KZ claims they source them from Germany and Japan. I assume the companies that both manufacture and the companies like KZ that purchase will keep it a secret. It's amazing how good some of these dd's are with the proper housing and tuning.
  
 I don't believe any of the specs - the size - mm's, material, etc.  We need an industry inside to spill the beans!


----------



## Whitigir

Unfortunately these can't be opened up unless u chop and split the housing up.....which means a pair have to sacrifice lol....dang...really is too much work.


----------



## fnkcow

ira delphic said:


> I wonder the same thing. Where these companies get the dynamic drivers from. KZ claims they source them from Germany and Japan. I assume the companies that both manufacture and the companies like KZ that purchase will keep it a secret. It's amazing how good some of these dd's are with the proper housing and tuning.
> 
> I don't believe any of the specs - the size - mm's, material, etc.  We need an industry inside to spill the beans!


 
 +1


----------



## B9Scrambler

houseofdoom said:


> The E10 doesn't have a detatchable cable. Not sure if they would have the same driver as the Turtle Beach M1? Isn't turtle beach for gaming? The E10 is very bass light. Don't gaming headphones need big rumble? Then again, the imaging and clarity of the E10 is exceptional.




From what I recall the M1 was pretty light on bass. Then again, that was before I knew the importance of a good seal with iems.

Can't recall much of them besides that, lol.


----------



## RedJohn456

whitigir said:


> Dang it...the more I listen to s-018 the more addictive it gets, especially hip-hop and trance lol...just wow...dazzlingly sound. This is 75 hours burnt in


 

 Man I really want to get a pair   Anyone figured out a way to get these in Canada? All this talk about it is getting to me lol. I really want it


----------



## HouseOfDoom

b9scrambler said:


> From what I recall the M1 was pretty light on bass. Then again, that was before I knew the importance of a good seal with iems.
> 
> Can't recall much of them besides that, lol.




If it wa bass light, then I'd bet a dime to a dollar they are rebranded M1s?? Look the same and sounds about the same. If it looks like a duck and sounds like a duck...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Man I really want to get a pair   Anyone figured out a way to get these in Canada? All this talk about it is getting to me lol. I really want it



Even if I sent you my pair, the cost of shipping to Canada is $12.00. I paid $8.00 for mine lol


----------



## MuZo2

hal rockwell said:


> All the version of Phi I found on Aliexpress had dynamic micro drivers in them - the same as in Dasetn version. And the prices are around 40$. Seems a bit low even for a 3BA IEM.


 

 See taobao links I posted before.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> Even if I sent you my pair, the cost of shipping to Canada is $12.00. I paid $8.00 for mine lol


 

 Thanks anyway  Since it has been discontinued am hoping to pick up a pair before they are gone. A brand new one is 9 bucks as of yesterday and with 12 dollars shipping it aint too bad still


----------



## BloodyPenguin

When I got my pair of *SoundSOUL S-018*, I loved them so much that I did something I have never done before.  I sent an email to the company about how much I liked them.
  
 I also mentioned I was looking forward to trying a few of their other models.  I was not looking for any free pairs, but they must have liked my email because they ended 
 sending me the E-10 and M-10 for free!  How sweet! 
  

  
 ..


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> When I got my pair of *SoundSOUL S-018*, I loved them so much that I did something I have never done before.  I sent an email to the company about how much I liked them.
> 
> I also mentioned I was looking forward to trying a few of their other models.  I was not looking for any free pairs, but they must have liked my email because they ended
> sending me the E-10 and M-10 for free!  How sweet!
> ...




Awesome, please reviews asap, and can I have their email please ? I also have something I want to feedback to them. Pm me. Thank you


----------



## Ruben123

Dont want to read only one sentence about the Soundsouls anymore!!

  
 Really pity they are sort of US-only.
  
 I cant understand why the Awei ES-800m does not get that much attention here. It sounds much more the same as the Havi B3P1 than the MP8320s and is available all over the world for $4,99 +$0 shipping. Mids sound the same as the Havis (though not quite the same quality), and the highs and lows are just a tad more present. They DO need 200> hours of burn in though before the bass cleared up completely! At first it was a bass canon but now it's there when needed and the soundstage is quite good too. The cable is great too, they have had more than 3 years of very much use and it's still in excellent condition (also the cable's flat so wont tangle). Must admit I dont have owned many IEMs but each time I take them, I rediscover them. Also they sound much clearer and more open on my Samsung i9000 voodoo than the Clip+.


----------



## mrmoto050

whitigir said:


> Awesome, please reviews asap, and can I have their email please ? I also have something I want to feedback to them. Pm me. Thank you


 
 They are available on Amazon. I purchased the E10's $9.99 and U10's $12.99 from them.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Thanks anyway  Since it has been discontinued am hoping to pick up a pair before they are gone. A brand new one is 9 bucks as of yesterday and with 12 dollars shipping it aint too bad still




I'll pick you up a pair and send them to you if you don't mind paying the additional shipping to Canada? I'm willing to hook you up. PM me.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

muzo2 said:


> See taobao links I posted before.


 
  
 Does it mean that all the Phi IEMs that are not BA are counterfeit?


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> I'll pick you up a pair and send them to you if you don't mind paying the additional shipping to Canada? I'm willing to hook you up. PM me.


 

 Wow thats really kind of you. PM will be sent in a few minutes


----------



## Whitigir

Alright, I also contacted them with some great ideas on both of their website, and Amazon. I hope it can do something lol


----------



## Whitigir

muzo2 said:


> See taobao links I posted before.




Where is this link again please ? I am very very curious. Thank you much


----------



## Grayson73

houseofdoom said:


> By organic I think you mean the smoothness of some earphones. I think the only inherent weaknesses of the S-018 are they aren't smooth. They also lack airiness and 3D imaging. But aside from those small qualms, they do just as you said. That's exactly how I hear them. Good to read someone post a spot on description of how I hear the S-018.


 
 Is your IEM sig in order of what you like most to least?


----------



## Grayson73

twister6 said:


> Two different sound sigs/designs, wouldn't that make it easier to choose?  DuoZA getting a lot of hype in Discovery thread.  I'm pretty sure it kills A71, now wondering how it stacks up against other dd heavy hitters like FX850 and CKR10.  T2 on the other hand, might be the first quality budget 3-way hybrid.


 
 They are saying that it doesn't quite get up to the FX850 nor CKR series, but amazing price to performance ratio; nothing better at under $150.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

grayson73 said:


> Is your IEM sig in order of what you like most to least?




To a point. I think that the GR07BE = SoundSOUL S-018, due to the sibilance issue and the better bass response on the S-018, though the GR07BE are airier, more lush, and smoother, but I will go to war with anyone who tries to tell me the GR07 has better detail retrieval and instrument separation than the S-018, due to price or some preconceived notion of superiority, because in a A/B, I hear just as much detail being shot forth from the S-018 as the GR07, but there's hardly a hint of sibilance from the SoundSOUL, where the GR07 has terribly hot upper mids/lower high peaks, unless you use Comply's. To me this makes it equal. After that, it's the Tenore, UE 700, Sony Ex300, and then Sony C10B. I used the Sony C10B last night on my A15 for a hour of listening, and the lack of bottom end was so unfulfilling. Especially when I put my FX750 back in. It was a silly difference lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So @RedJohn456 finally gets to ride the S-018 train! I just hope once he gets them, he'll love them as much as I do, and think the wait was worth it? 

~~cheers~~ to a new IEM


----------



## Whitigir

Can anyone read Chinese here and care to tell me more about astrotec am600 ? Look like it is also a hybrid dynamic and balanced amature headphones ? Thank you


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> So @RedJohn456 finally gets to ride the S-018 train! I just hope once he gets them, he'll love them as much as I do, and think the wait was worth it?
> 
> ~~cheers~~ to a new IEM


 
 +1


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> So @RedJohn456 finally gets to ride the S-018 train! I just hope once he gets them, he'll love them as much as I do, and think the wait was worth it?
> 
> ~~cheers~~ to a new IEM


 

 Regardless its always exciting to get a new headphone so I am excited as is   Thanks HouseofDoom for hooking a brotha up!


----------



## jant71

"Can anyone read Chinese here and care to tell me more about astrotec am600 ? Look like it is also a hybrid dynamic and balanced amature headphones ? Thank you"
  
  
  
 AM600 is a 9mm dynamic budget model >$50.
  
 They have a newer model...http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/astrotec-gx-50-hifi-in-ear-supra-aural-earphones-headphones.html
  
 Looks pretty but also not a hybrid based on that. They do have the two hybrids but those Astrotec hybrids are kinda old now. Obviously paying a bit more for a T2 is the way to go then buying the old AX's which were not even too well regarded back when they were amongst the only budget hybrids.


----------



## Whitigir

Would love a T2 but it look too bulky also at 30 ohms. It wil also be heck of an impedance for smartphone to power it :-/. Thanks for your input on the am600


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Regardless its always exciting to get a new headphone so I am excited as is   Thanks HouseofDoom for hooking a brotha up!




You're welcome. It's my pleasure.


----------



## indieman

dynamikeb said:


> This thread got to me again.  I will be getting the Soundsoul S018 in a little while... damn, too many iems, not enough ears!!


 
 LOL! I just ordered a pair too. Don't need them at all, will probably just sit there next to my monoprice iems


----------



## Whitigir

indieman said:


> LOL! I just ordered a pair too. Don't need them at all, will probably just sit there next to my monoprice iems




Lol my wife is really annoyed as of why I keep buying headphones.....lolol.


----------



## slowpickr

whitigir said:


> Lol my wife is really annoyed as of why I keep buying headphones.....lolol.


 
  
 Yeah, my wife too.  Thinking about getting rid of a few of them.  Just too many to listen to.


----------



## RedJohn456

Quick quesiton, being that woodies are made of wood, does one need to take special precautions so as to not mess up the construction? Like not taking them out in the cold etc.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The woodies are great out in the cold. The S-018 also are great for working out. I've used them, sweat on them, and taken them in 19 degree F temps, and they keep on ticking. A hearty sturdy IEM.


----------



## Whitigir

Wood is one of the tough natural resources on earth, very durable, wonder why housing frames are wood? They play very well under extreme temperatures . One thing is certain....do not burn it 

Now, i would worry if someone would want to build a pair of headphones out of bones....any kind of bones lol....


----------



## charleski

whitigir said:


> Wood is one of the tough natural resources on earth, very durable, wonder why housing frames are wood? They play very well under extreme temperatures . One thing is certain....do not burn it
> 
> Now, i would worry if someone would want to build a pair of headphones out of bones....any kind of bones lol....


 
 It's all a matter of resonance - how the material reacts to vibration. For any sort of speaker or earphone housing you want a material that absorbs as much vibration as possible (you want the sound to come from the speaker, not the housing), but more importantly you want a material that doesn't have sharp resonant peaks.
  
 This is what happens when you send sound waves through different types of wood:

 The denser the wood, the more it absorbs the sound, though you do start seeing sharper peaks and valleys.
  
 This is what happens when you send sound through a similar bar made of aluminium:

 (Ignore the blue line, which is a control.) The overall sound absorbtion is similar to the densest wood (the y-axis has been scaled), but the peaks are now _much_ sharper and will cause complex changes to the timbre. The resonant peaks for the wood samples are much broader (in general, though mahogany does seem to have some sharp spikes), which will result in gentler tonal shifts. This is why metal guitars sound very different to wooden ones.


----------



## Whitigir

charleski said:


> It's all a matter of resonance - how the material reacts to vibration. For any sort of speaker or earphone housing you want a material that absorbs as much vibration as possible (you want the sound to come from the speaker, not the housing), but more importantly you want a material that doesn't have sharp resonant peaks.
> 
> This is what happens when you send sound waves through different types of wood:
> 
> ...




Thank you sir


----------



## bhazard

ruben123 said:


> I cant understand why the Awei ES-800m does not get that much attention here.


 
 The ES800 are beaten by a wide margin now by many of the other sub $10 sets recently mentioned here. I have a drawer here of Awei and JBM iems that I never touch. Some are good for up to $25 in value, other models are terrible.


----------



## mrmoto050

bhazard said:


> The ES800 are beaten by a wide margin now by many of the other sub $10 sets recently mentioned here. I have a drawer here of Awei and JBM iems that I never touch. Some are good for up to $25 in value, other models are terrible.


 

 Have you heard the ES-Q5 woodie ?


----------



## Whitigir

Wow...s-018 price has raised up to 12.99 which is still dirt cheap for the Sq. I bought two at 7.99 wahahaha. Also they changed the description to 10 mm titanium micro driver. This is too awesome.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I've pretty much known from the start it was a titanium micro driver. The sound quality was just too good to be much of anything else.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> I've pretty much known from the start it was a titanium micro driver. The sound quality was just too good to be much of anything else.




Totally....I love these more than my audio technica IM70...eventhough the im70 is smooth and musical, but the mid details is somewhat lacking. Besides, these are easy on and off. I emailed sound soul asking if they could build these with detachable cords with microphone, and include a pair of comply foam tip...this is just impossible quality for the price. People would happily pay 50-70 for it.....hell if it was built like that and named beats or bose...it could fly with 300$+...they are ridiculously good.

Also do think these needs burn in just as much as KSC75.. Or more, as I do hear more extensions with the burn in...I am approaching 90+ hours and it only gets better


----------



## bhazard

mrmoto050 said:


> Have you heard the ES-Q5 woodie ?


 
 Yes, too much bass bloat, but definitely not bad.
  
 I need to break all those out again and practically give them away.


----------



## mrmoto050

bhazard said:


> Yes, too much bass bloat, but definitely not bad.
> 
> I need to break all those out again and practically give them away.


 
@bhazard It was you that started me on this quest for different IEM's, until this thread and the Havi thread I was content with my Full size collection, then I bought the Havi series,VSD series and so on, I love all of them, I also have the ES-Q5 and put UE wide bore tips on them, got rid of the bass bloat and opened up the soundstage. At least in my listening opinion, but I'm new to IEM's. JUst bought the VSD5 and TTPOD 2 also. So much for my wallet LOL.


----------



## waynes world

mrmoto050 said:


> @bhazard It was you that started me on this quest for different IEM's, until this thread and the Havi thread I was content with my Full size collection, then I bought the Havi series,VSD series and so on, I love all of them, I also have the ES-Q5 and put UE wide bore tips on them, got rid of the bass bloat and opened up the soundstage. At least in my listening opinion, but I'm new to IEM's. JUst bought the VSD5 and TTPOD 2 also. So much for my wallet LOL.


 
  
 Yup, thanks to bhazard and others, your wallet is in for a whole lotta pain. But it makes me happy to see others suffering from the same affliction. So thank you for that!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> Totally....I love these more than my audio technica IM70...eventhough the im70 is smooth and musical, but the mid details is somewhat lacking. Besides, these are easy on and off. I emailed sound soul asking if they could build these with detachable cords with microphone, and include a pair of comply foam tip...this is just impossible quality for the price. People would happily pay 50-70 for it.....hell if it was built like that and named beats or bose...it could fly with 300$+...they are ridiculously good.
> 
> Also do think these needs burn in just as much as KSC75.. Or more, as I do hear more extensions with the burn in...I am approaching 90+ hours and it only gets better




The only thing they are missing is a bit of air and smoothness. +1


----------



## mrmoto050

waynes world said:


> Yup, thanks to bhazard and others, your wallet is in for a whole lotta pain. But it makes me happy to see others suffering from the same affliction. So thank you for that!


 

 Yep, but it's a very enjoyable hobby.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> Wow...s-018 price has raised up to 12.99 which is still dirt cheap for the Sq. I bought two at 7.99 wahahaha. Also they changed the description to 10 mm titanium micro driver. This is too awesome.




I JUST bought another pair of them this afternoon for $7.99. Lucky for me, I just saved 61% by a few hours.

..


----------



## goa604

ruben123 said:


> Dont want to read only one sentence about the Soundsouls anymore!!
> 
> 
> Really pity they are sort of US-only.
> ...


 
  
 I have Awei ES-800m and i dont like them at all. I would say they have very muddy sound, mid bass bloat, very weird and artificial mids. Sub bass is non existent next to that mid bass. 
 I dont know how to describe how they sound exactly but the sound reminds me of tin can phone. http://i.imgur.com/e8KaZEU.png
 Cable was ok, borrowed them for a day and got them with the broken cable back. I will never know if it was bad cable or someone yanked it like an animal. 
 You mentioned they sound better on Samsung i9000, now i have to agree with that. They really do sound better on i9000.


----------



## Ruben123

bhazard said:


> The ES800 are beaten by a wide margin now by many of the other sub $10 sets recently mentioned here. I have a drawer here of Awei and JBM iems that I never touch. Some are good for up to $25 in value, other models are terrible.


 

 A pity. Well maybe not. Guess you refer to EDSE and its brothersssssss which are quite good yes.


bhazard said:


> Yes, too much bass bloat, but definitely not bad.
> 
> I need to break all those out again and practically give them away.


 

 I have the Q9 and I found out they have a balance problem, but many of your friends could really like them. The sound is quite neutral, but the bass could reach subwoofer-type sound (not quality) with a bit of EQing.
  
  


goa604 said:


> I have Awei ES-800m and i dont like them at all. I would say they have very muddy sound, mid bass bloat, very weird and artificial mids. Sub bass is non existent next to that mid bass.
> I dont know how to describe how they sound exactly but the sound reminds me of tin can phone. http://i.imgur.com/e8KaZEU.png
> Cable was ok, borrowed them for a day and got them with the broken cable back. I will never know if it was bad cable or someone yanked it like an animal.
> You mentioned they sound better on Samsung i9000, now i have to agree with that. They really do sound better on i9000.


 

 Guess yours is faulty then... or was. Or I have to listen more and more to get more experience


----------



## BloodyPenguin

*Disclaimer* - SoundSOUL sent me the E-10 and M-10 for free to review. I bought the S-018 with my own funds.






I could go into big detail explaining each model, or I can give you just the short and sweet version: The SoundSOUL S-018 is a magical budget earphone. Buy one, buy it now before it goes up in price even more. (From $8 to $13 already because of this thread).

I will say a few words on the other two models:

The E-10 is every bit as bassy as advertised. Bass that is out of control, slow and bleeds well into the upper mids.

Fit is actually quite good, well for me. I am confused though with the cord. It is clearly designed to go over the ear, but the material wants to slightly spring away. A simple fix would be to include an ear guide.

Build quality is very much at the budget price it lists at. Though the same hard case that is included with all models is actually very nice.

The sound signature seems artificial and messy. For the low price of around $8, you could do worse I guess, but it is very hard to recommend these in anyway.

---------------

On to the M-10. It is metal, it has the best premium build of the three. Comes with a decent mic built in and a non-tangle cord that works well.

Sound quality and signature are slightly better than its bassy brother the E-10.

Bass is still very present and does leak into the mids, though still manages to be a little more refined.

Overall sound is more controlled than the E-10, but still has a touch of that same artificial presentation.

These run about $17 and again I find then hard to recommend. 

----------------

The clear winner is the S-018 which I stated long ago. It shares nothing with its brothers. I have a feeling that the S-018 was switched at birth. Presentation and clarity are out of this world for the price. Vocals are mind blowing and comfort is wonderful. 







**Another note**
This whole review and photography was done on my Galaxy S4. This is my only option as I had to quietly do this while my wife sleeps. I apologies for the low quality photos and any grammar mistakes I made.


----------



## EISENbricher

My first time ordering through MisterTao, and I am amazed! They bought the product I ordered (VJJB K1) and have put 7-8 pics of it as well as the packed parcel with my name, address printed and all the SingPost tickets etc. Didn't expect this much lol...


----------



## cowculator

Awei ES800 is very muddy and the overall sound is artificially dull. I dun like it. 

For the price, there are much better ones out there today.


----------



## funkoid

Desperately trying to order a pair of the SoundSOUL S-018 but can't get the link to go through the MisterTao site. I'm UK based, can anyone help me?
  
 edit - Think I've figured it out, they're coming up at $24.43 USD for me now though  Budget will only go to $15 at the moment.


----------



## Ruben123

My Aweis are 3,5 years already, maybe the newer batch is worse? It is not muffled at all, very slight v-sound with a peak downwards in lower highs.

Edit:fixed 'quote' to what this post's about, thanks to goa604


----------



## goa604

+1 BloodyPenguin
  
 Quote:


ruben123 said:


> Mine are 3,5 years already, maybe the newer batch is worse? It is not muffled at all, very slight v-sound with a peak downwards in lower highs.


 
 Please quote the post you are referring to because people wont know you are commenting on Awei ES-800m.


----------



## EISENbricher

funkoid said:


> Desperately trying to order a pair of the SoundSOUL S-018 but can't get the link to go through the MisterTao site. I'm UK based, can anyone help me?
> 
> edit - Think I've figured it out, they're coming up at $24.43 USD for me now though  Budget will only go to $15 at the moment.


 
 Same dilemma here.... too expensive on Tao.
 Pls let me know if you find any good link with Int'l shipping,.


----------



## ilikeiem

Has anyone tried MyKimo MK500? I bought it from Aliexpress Store No.1002134 (Beijing PonyExpress) for only $6.42.  Sound is quite good for the price.  But still I like KZ-ED8 ($9.10) > VJJB K1 ($7.99) > MyKimo MK500 ($6.42)


----------



## Ira Delphic

bloodypenguin said:


> *Disclaimer* - SoundSOUL sent me the E-10 and M-10 for free to review. I bought the S-018 with my own funds.
> 
> 
> 
> I could go into big detail explaining each model, or I can give you just the short and sweet version: The SoundSOUL S-018 is a magical budget earphone. Buy one, buy it now before it goes up in price even more. (From $8 to $13 already because of this thread)...


 
  
 Very nice, balanced review. For the price you can't to wrong! Also check out the KZ thread. There are some comparable IEM's for the same price. BUT you have to wait 3-5 weeks for delivery from China to the US. Like Soundsoul - there are very fine KZ and also mediocre, independent of price.


----------



## Whitigir

ira delphic said:


> Very nice, balanced review. For the price you can't to wrong! Also check out the KZ thread. There are some comparable IEM's for the same price. BUT you have to wait 3-5 weeks for delivery from China to the US. Like Soundsoul - there are very fine KZ and also mediocre, independent of price.




You know why there is hidden gems among the mud ? I guess new entrepreneur into headphones and earphones just pour money out there, and hire mostly new development team. These guys went out and bought what their pocket allowed. Sometimes, there are very very good quality drivers, made with the same materials, a slight different design, and exposed full potential of the drivers. Coincidentally this drivers get to these newer people, they also coincidentally housed it inside a mediocre housing, together with somewhat not so sloppy wires works, and it exposed almost everything from it.

I feel this same drivers inside a more thoughtful designed shell could be very superb.

These extraordinary drivers costed so low to manufacture, due to materials, and how easy it was to produce....again, doesn't mean it is bad. They just happened to pick it up for cheap, produced it, and wanted some profits. As long as they sell, they have a job. 

I believe there are many more out there to discover. As China is the country to produce the largest speakers drivers as much as in ear drivers on the world. I am not lying to you, but some of my baby girl toys has some awesome speakers inside it....and for toys.....I was like....what da hack ?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

It's all in the skills and dedication of the audio technician tuning the driver. A really good tech can make a low cost/low quality driver (aka most KZ models) sound good or decent. A great tech can also take a really good driver, like the one found in the S-018, and make it sound like a "giant", punching way above its price. Look at the positive reviews for the auglamours! Those are basically college audio tech students tuning what I believe would be very low cost drivers, but the dedication and time they took to tune them, produced a very solid product. Can you imagine what kind of sound they could get from a high quality/high cost titanium, beryllium, or bio cell/liquid polymer driver?? 

It's all about the care and love one puts into tuning. i.e. Zero Audio/SoundSOUL S-018 ect.


----------



## Ira Delphic

whitigir said:


> ...I believe there are many more out there to discover. As China is the country to produce the largest speakers drivers as much as in ear drivers on the world. I am not lying to you, but some of my baby girl toys has some awesome speakers inside it....and for toys.....I was like....what da hack ?


 
  
 On the KZ site they claim the drivers are from Japan (and Germany). That may or may not be true. Do you know for a fact that these high quality, low cost dynamic drivers are manufactured in China? Not that it really matters, just curious.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ira delphic said:


> On the KZ site they claim the drivers are from Japan (and Germany). That may or may not be true. Do you know for a fact that these high quality, low cost dynamic drivers are manufactured in China? Not that it really matters, just curious.




They may very well source drivers from Japan or Germany, but I can guarantee you it's not high end/high quality drivers. They might even be getting old drivers from Sony or Sennheiser on the cheap, but selling them for the average of $6.00-15.00, the cost of the drivers themselves are going to be in the cents to maybe the dollar? This pretty much guarantees you are getting a low cost/lower quality driver. Even the SoundSOUL S-018 originally sold for $40-50 on release.


----------



## Ruben123

All KZs are worse than SS 018?


----------



## Whitigir

ira delphic said:


> On the KZ site they claim the drivers are from Japan (and Germany). That may or may not be true. Do you know for a fact that these high quality, low cost dynamic drivers are manufactured in China? Not that it really matters, just curious.




Not the fact that I know, just assuming as I lived in Vietnam for a while, and these China made drivers were cheap and everywhere in electronic market.

I assumed these good speakers in my daughter toys were China made due to the toys was made in china.


----------



## charleski

whitigir said:


> You know why there is hidden gems among the mud ?


 
 Pure luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just look at the huge number of IEMs for sale on tabao or aliexpress, not to mention the more conventional channels. Designers just keep trying different combinations of drivers and housings, and every now and then they chance upon something that works well. It's evolution at work.


----------



## Zenbun

ilikeiem said:


> Has anyone tried MyKimo MK500? I bought it from Aliexpress Store No.1002134 (Beijing PonyExpress) for only $6.42.  Sound is quite good for the price.  But still I like KZ-ED8 ($9.10) > VJJB K1 ($7.99) > MyKimo MK500 ($6.42)


 

 How's the bass of the ED8 compared with the K1?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ira delphic said:


> Very nice, balanced review. For the price you can't to wrong! Also check out the KZ thread. There are some comparable IEM's for the same price. BUT you have to wait 3-5 weeks for delivery from China to the US. Like Soundsoul - there are very fine KZ and also mediocre, independent of price.




Thanks for the props, I tried my best with the reviews. 

I'll have to check out the KZ, I also just ordered the VJJB K1. Too many good budget Chinese earphones lately! 

.. 

..


----------



## Whitigir

Vjjb k1. Is there any other review yet ? I can't wait until you review them.


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> It's all in the skills and dedication of the audio technician tuning the driver. A really good tech can make a low cost/low quality driver (aka most KZ models) sound good or decent. A great tech can also take a really good driver, like the one found in the S-018, and make it sound like a "giant", punching way above its price. Look at the positive reviews for the auglamours! Those are basically college audio tech students tuning what I believe would be very low cost drivers, but the dedication and time they took to tune them, produced a very solid product. Can you imagine what kind of sound they could get from a high quality/high cost titanium, beryllium, or bio cell/liquid polymer driver??
> 
> It's all about the care and love one puts into tuning. i.e. Zero Audio/SoundSOUL S-018 ect.


 
 Very nicely explained. I agree with this totally.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ruben123 said:


> All KZs are worse than SS 018?




So far i've not heard any KZ that's up to the technical proficiency, clarity, balance, and bass response of the S-018. There were a couple that came close (KZEDSE/GR), but no, not really.


----------



## Ira Delphic

bloodypenguin said:


> Thanks for the props, I tried my best with the reviews.
> 
> I'll have to check out the KZ, I also just ordered the VJJB K1. Too many good budget Chinese earphones lately!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hear you! I'd pick up a VJJB K1 and SoundSOUL S-018 but I'm getting maxed out with low cost IEM's. Also awaiting for T2 reviews from trusted forum members...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

http://www.amazon.com/Headphones-VJJB-Enhanced-Headphone-Smartphones/dp/B00PRMAUM4


----------



## Ira Delphic

houseofdoom said:


> So far i've not heard any KZ that's up to the technical proficiency, clarity, balance, and bass response of the S-018. There were a couple that came close (KZEDSE/GR), but no, not really.


 
  
 Please stop it. You know I'm going to have to buy one now. And then will have to have listening test to compare to my T1, GR07,  KZ EDSE ED8 (in transit), DT3, KZ R1 (in transit), etc etc...
 This is becoming a black hole for time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Whitigir

ira delphic said:


> Please stop it. You know I'm going to have to buy one now. And then will have to have listening test to compare to my T1, GR07,  KZ EDSE ED8 (in transit), DT3, KZ R1 (in transit), etc etc...
> This is becoming a black hole for time :tongue_smile: !




No....it is true. In fact I do believe the S-018 is so extraordinary. I like it more than IM70.... I hope it means something.


----------



## ilikeiem

zenbun said:


> How's the bass of the ED8 compared with the K1?


 
 Assume that I'm some kind of bass head... LoL  I would say that bass of VJJB K1 is not enough for listening to hip hop/dance music. No feeling at all.  On the other hands, It's very excite and fun listening to hip hop/dance music using KZ-ED8.


----------



## saintmarcus

Ordered S-018 trough a friend in USA,incoming in 1 month,aswel as K1...it's a real cheapie!
  
 As I stumbled on Huawei Honor in EU warehouse for 15$ Paypal payable...i decided to give them a run to shorten the waiting from a Yankeeland. 
  
 Let the games begin.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ira delphic said:


> Please stop it. You know I'm going to have to buy one now. And then will have to have listening test to compare to my T1, GR07,  KZ EDSE ED8 (in transit), DT3, KZ R1 (in transit), etc etc...
> This is becoming a black hole for time :tongue_smile: !




I've already done several hours of A/B with the GR07, and as I've said before, though technically better from a depth, layering, and resolution aspect, falls short in bass response and the mids are sibilance FREE! This is something you don't get with the GR07. When you look at the treble being just as extended, and just as airy, then I think all things being equal, I reach for the S-018 before the GR07, which makes me want to try the XE800 even more!


----------



## Whitigir

The mods began. I thrilled the vent bigger for more air and impact. Using 1/16" bit. I don't know if I imagined the changes. I will compare it tomorrow against a brand new S-018.

Changes as.

Smoother low end, more extensions with bass. 
Some highs is a bit vieled, very little bit.

Do this only if you want fuller impact and bass body, more airiness. The punch will viel up some higher highs details. Still presents. This will be noticeable with faster moving base and electric punches. But I love the more organic sounding. Worth it!!!!

I think I am in the sweetest spot for music now.... more details than my IM70, some organics sounding achieved


----------



## HouseOfDoom

saintmarcus said:


> Ordered S-018 trough a friend in USA,incoming in 1 month,aswel as K1...it's a real cheapie!
> 
> As I stumbled on Huawei Honor in EU warehouse for 15$ Paypal payable...i decided to give them a run to shorten the waiting from a Yankeeland.
> 
> Let the games begin.




I hooked up RedJohn456 this way. With prices on Amazon ca and other places going for $25-40, he paid me $20.00, and I got him the hook up to Canada. $20.00 for the S-018, by the opinion of quite a few members, is money well spent. I think more should help out our fellow headfi'ers IF you can keep the shipping + purchase cost about the $20-22 mark?


----------



## saintmarcus

houseofdoom said:


> I hooked up RedJohn456 this way. With prices on Amazon ca and other places going for $25-40, he paid me $20.00, and I got him the hook up to Canada. $20.00 for the S-018, by the opinion of quite a few members, is money well spent. I think more should help out our fellow headfi'ers IF you can keep the shipping + purchase cost about the $20-22 mark?


 
 I live in ****hole of EU(Croatia) and i have friend that goes to NY from time to time,it's not really a reliable source of shipping to here  But if I can help someone,I'll be glad...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So it says on the order page for the VSD5 that they are tuned like the EX1000. So does this mean this is VSonics excuse for employing their "awesome" house sibilance? From reviews of the EX1000, it apparently has some peakiness and sibilance tendencies? LOL just messin'.


----------



## Ira Delphic

whitigir said:


> Lol my wife is really annoyed as of why I keep buying headphones.....lolol.


 
  
 At least IEM's not as conspicuous as full sized headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!  My S-018 will arrive Monday the 12th. Amazon is pretty great sometimes. My EDSE took a full five weeks.


----------



## Whitigir

*update* S-018. After 120 hours of burning in. The pair sound with more extensions and less analytical. MY pair has the vents drilled out bigger. It definitely has even more extensions, the bass and low body seem very smooth and with even more extensions. The mid is still very clear, and the high is smoother. I have just compared this to my brand new one. 

Vent mod and burn in totally have brought this pair to another level. Probably competing to those of couple hundreds now if not better. It has left my IM70 in the drawer for a week now, and I don't even seem to miss it. Despite IM70 is already super sweet by itself, but I was craving for more mid. Luckily I have came to the discovery of the S-018. Thank you to (HouseOfDoom). I have to say after the vent mod and burn in. It has everything i have asked for. 

High: smooth, no sibilance, detailed
Low: Fast bass, with extensions, impact, punch, detailed, quality.
Vocal: Clear, stand out vocal, detailed. Vocal is as detailed as I could hear the whispering breathes, if singer intended to do so. Never heard this before in my IM70.
Mid: Sexy, detailed, clear, smooth
Full body sound, extensions, organic or realistic

I can not say enough about it. The details and things are so clear and quality of which allow me to follow from where it start and ends unto whichever notes, instruments, effect I want to follow....crazy for a pair of 12$....oh and I only use it with my Sony Z3 as a source...no amp.


----------



## Charliemotta

What size hole did you make the vents??    ♫


----------



## mrmoto050

Dug out my XBA-H3's last night just to take a break from all of the cheaper China IEM's I've been listening to the last few months.
 Wow, they leave most of my other IEM's in the dust, so much fuller, richer and huge soundstage. Makes the others like soundsoul sound sort of hollow sounding . I do agree there is a huge difference in price, but the sound stage/signature changes exponentially also.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> *update* S-018. After 120 hours of burning in. The pair sound with more extensions and less analytical. MY pair has the vents drilled out bigger. It definitely has even more extensions, the bass and low body seem very smooth and with even more extensions. The mid is still very clear, and the high is smoother. I have just compared this to my brand new one.
> 
> Vent mod and burn in totally have brought this pair to another level. Probably competing to those of couple hundreds now if not better. It has left my IM70 in the drawer for a week now, and I don't even seem to miss it. Despite IM70 is already super sweet by itself, but I was craving for more mid. Luckily I have came to the
> 
> ...




Well since the weakness of the S-018 is lack of airiness, imaging, and some extension, and you say this mod fixed that and added these missing details, I'm going to follow suit and make the mod happen for mine too. Thanks for being the trooper and executing the experiment. I'll be next up with this, and report my own changes in ss. Oh and you're welcome. It's been a pleasure.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> Well since the weakness of the S-018 is lack of airiness, imaging, and some extension, and you say this mod fixed that and added these missing details, I'm going to follow suit and make the mod happen for mine too. Thanks for being the trooper and executing the experiment. I'll be next up with this, and report my own changes in ss. Oh and you're welcome. It's been a pleasure.




You are very welcome. It was a bit confusing between the modded and the stock one, because of the same sound signature. The biggest different would be the metallic sounding (stock) vs the more natural and smooth (moded) please report back after you do the mod. 

Also, the idea to open up the vent port was inspired by you. I am no audiophiles, just an enthusiast, i couldn't come close to describe the technicalities of the headphones. You gave me the idea of what exactly lacking, air, and smoothness. Since I Googled around, it turned out I could bore the vent out more.


----------



## Whitigir

charliemotta said:


> What size hole did you make the vents??    ♫




Used drill bit of 1/16 inches. I did it very slow to make sure the debris don't get stuck inside. I had a better idea to drill it after the confirmation of the sound changes. Turn it upside-down do it slow, and use some thing to suck out the debris. Or just simply do it slow.


----------



## Charliemotta

Thanks   ♫


----------



## Hisoundfi

ilikeiem said:


> Assume that I'm some kind of bass head... LoL  I would say that bass of VJJB K1 is not enough for listening to hip hop/dance music. No feeling at all.  On the other hands, It's very excite and fun listening to hip hop/dance music using KZ-ED8.


 
 I think many will disagree with you my friend. The K1 will be too bassy for some people on here, and the ED8 might be way too bassy as well. Yes the ED8 might have a little more bass than the k1, but still, the K1 is a bass forward IEM. You either don't have a good seal, or you are a total basshead, no offense.


----------



## ilikeiem

hisoundfi said:


> I think many will disagree with you my friend. The K1 will be too bassy for some people on here, and the ED8 might be way too bassy as well. Yes the ED8 might have a little more bass than the k1, but still, the K1 is a bass forward IEM. You either don't have a good seal, or you are a total basshead, no offense.


 
 Thanks for your valuable comment my friend. I definitely have VERY GOOD seal, close system in my ear. I test it with different kind of eartips and also use audio sampling rate >= 96khz but i still feel that bass of VJJB K1 is not enough for hip hop/dance music. When I have more time I will create custom earmold for VJJB-K1 and test it again. For other music genre,  it is exactly as you said


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> Thanks for your valuable comment my friend. I definitely have VERY GOOD seal, close system in my ear. I test it with different kind of eartips and also use audio sampling rate >= 96khz but i still feel that bass of VJJB K1 is not enough for hip hop/dance music. When I have more time I will create custom earmold for VJJB-K1 and test it again. For other music genre,  it is exactly as you said


 
 I'll comment on this, as I'll have both K1 and ED8 delivered to me in a few days. Plus I'm EDM lover.


----------



## Zenbun

whitigir said:


> *update* S-018. After 120 hours of burning in. The pair sound with more extensions and less analytical. MY pair has the vents drilled out bigger. It definitely has even more extensions, the bass and low body seem very smooth and with even more extensions. The mid is still very clear, and the high is smoother. I have just compared this to my brand new one.
> 
> Vent mod and burn in totally have brought this pair to another level. Probably competing to those of couple hundreds now if not better. It has left my IM70 in the drawer for a week now, and I don't even seem to miss it. Despite IM70 is already super sweet by itself, but I was craving for more mid. Luckily I have came to the discovery of the S-018. Thank you to (HouseOfDoom). I have to say after the vent mod and burn in. It has everything i have asked for.
> 
> ...


 

 I wish I could find them for a similar price to $8 and with worldwide shipping...


----------



## ozkan

zenbun said:


> I wish I could find them for a similar price to $8 and with worldwide shipping...




Me too. Is there any volunteer who could send me/us a pair please?


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> I'll comment on this, as I'll have both K1 and ED8 delivered to me in a few days. Plus I'm EDM lover.


 
  
 Battle on Hip Hop/Dance music between 
  
 KZ-ED8 + sprial eartips VS VJJB-K1 + comply foam (Isolation)
 Eartips that bundled with VJJB-K1 is not good enough so I replace it.
  

  
 The result is ... KNOCK OUT in the first round 
 BTW it's just my humble opinion, different ears will hear different sound.
  
 Since you're EDM lover. I would love to see your comments.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ilikeiem said:


> eisenbricher said:
> 
> 
> > I'll comment on this, as I'll have both K1 and ED8 delivered to me in a few days. Plus I'm EDM lover.
> ...


 
 Wait, so who is the winner here?


----------



## EISENbricher

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wait, so who is the winner here?



Haha I was wondering the same. But its pretty much the ED8 if you see previous posts.


----------



## funkoid

ozkan said:


> Me too. Is there any volunteer who could send me/us a pair please?


 
  
  
 Can I third that


----------



## dilidani

ED8 is ugly like sin imo, looking for new KZ models and the arrival of my EDSE&DT3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (VJJB K1 on its way as well!) These $10 IEMs are such a nice way to burn some money every month!


----------



## robervaul

My little collection of giant's killer.

 ZA Tenore - KZ DT3
 KZ  EDSE - KZ ES
  
 They are in the sequence of my preference, from the left to the right, from the top to the bottom.
  
 I'm waiting for the SoundSoul S-018. Base on the comments, it will probably be the first my list. I have to say that I feel like to buy the ED8.


----------



## EISENbricher

dilidani said:


> ED8 is ugly like sin imo, looking for new KZ models and the arrival of my EDSE&DT3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I like ED8 in black/red. It looks awesome.
  

  
  


robervaul said:


> My little collection of giant's killer.
> 
> ZA Tenore - KZ DT3
> KZ  EDSE - KZ ES
> ...


 
 Love this collection!!


----------



## 1clearhead

whitigir said:


> You are very welcome. It was a bit confusing between the modded and the stock one, because of the same sound signature. The biggest different would be the metallic sounding (stock) vs the more natural and smooth (moded) please report back after you do the mod.
> 
> Also, the idea to open up the vent port was inspired by you. I am no audiophiles, just an enthusiast, i couldn't come close to describe the technicalities of the headphones. You gave me the idea of what exactly lacking, air, and smoothness. Since I Googled around, it turned out I could bore the vent out more.


 
  
 I actually did this same project with my Astrotec AM800, which worked out great, and was desperately needed for this type of mod. But, knowing that the signature is a little different with my S-018, I just decided to swap to another medium tip, same in height and same size with just a tiny bit thicker in the thickness of the silicone that slightly changed the signature for the better and worked just fine for me. Now, what I hear with my S-018 is deeper sub-bass and finer and vivid details with the same effect on midrange. There is a better sense of space and openness, also.
  
 .....I'm just saying, this can be another alternative.


----------



## Whitigir

1clearhead said:


> I actually did this same project with my Astrotec AM800, which worked out great, and was desperately needed for this type of mod. But, knowing that the signature is a little different with my S-018, I just decided to swap to another medium tip, same in height and same size with just a tiny bit thicker in the silicone thickness that worked just fine for me. Now, what I hear with my S-018 is deeper sub-bass and finer and vivid details with the same effect on midrange. There is a better sense of openness, also.
> 
> .....I'm just saying, this can be another alternative.




Thanks ! Very interesting, as I only use comply foam tips for all of my headphones. I can never stand those hollow silicone plastic tips anymore. But this made it interesting. I may just order a few spiral tips and see if it does affect anything. And they are twice as much as my S-018 lol....

Seeing houseofdoom having fx750. I wonder if he ever tried his spiral dot tips with s-018.


----------



## 1clearhead

whitigir said:


> Thanks ! Very interesting, as I only use comply foam tips for all of my headphones. I can never stand those hollow silicone plastic tips anymore. But this made it interesting. I may just order a few spiral tips and see if it does affect anything. And they are twice as much as my S-018 lol....
> 
> Seeing houseofdoom having fx750. I wonder if he ever tried his spiral dot tips with s-018.


 
  
 You could also try the wide-bore *rubber type tips* from *VSONIC*. Unlike the silicone tips, these seal better and might give you the results you're looking for.
  
 Take a look at the link below.....
http://tw.taobao.com/item/3333582014.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.TvL66U&abtest=null


----------



## Whitigir

1clearhead said:


> You could also try the wide-bore *rubber type tips* from *VSONIC*. Unlike the silicone tips, these seal better and might give you the results you're looking for.
> 
> Take a look at the link below.....
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/3333582014.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.TvL66U&abtest=null




Thank you. If I do it, I would shoot for the best. I just hope the nozzle on the spiral tip do fit with the s-018 . I love the s-018 , and anything can improve it, I am all in.


----------



## 1clearhead

whitigir said:


> Thank you. If I do it, I would shoot for the best. I just hope the nozzle on the spiral tip do fit with the s-018 . I love the s-018 , and anything can improve it, I am all in.


 
  
 I think the spiral tips should fit the S-018 just fine. Have fun!


----------



## kadett

What earphones will you reccomend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot


----------



## jant71

lucius said:


> Anyone pulled the trigger on the Ostry grill tips yet?
> There are 3 different models with a very strange description:
> 
> OS100: LF less, dental correction Medium
> ...


 

 Search came up with three posts in this thread and none say about purchasing them. I guess I am the guinea pig cause I ordered the full set.
  
 Of course these are kind of niche, tuning for various treble reduction amounts. Might be good for some of those peaky hybrids and the like but most are buying spiral dots and tips that add clarity and not dampening. I do have a modded IM-02 that is treble happy and Senn CX3.00 and 5.00G that have removable foams and allow for tuning. These will add some more versatility to EQ-ing or screen/filter modding attempts etc. so they should be useful.
  
 Of course it is always good to know that I will have that protection from the ear honey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
  
  
 On another but related front, anyone heard the latest Ostry info. Specifically KC08 release updates, KC07, or about the headphones(saw a render and they have wings, lol)? Most interested in the KC08 actually. Thanks!


----------



## EISENbricher

kadett said:


> What earphones will you reccomend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot


 
 My recommendations would be:
 Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ($39)
 KZ ED8 ($10)
 KZ EDSE ($8)
  
 And soundsoul-s018 if you live in US.


----------



## ilikeiem

kadett said:


> What earphones will you reccomend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot


 
  
 If you don't care about brand and packaging. You may be suprised by the sound quality of this one. It comes with detachable cable:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moving-coil-unit-HIFI-headphones-DIY-metal-bass/32255773521.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/strong-bass-clear-sound-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-Tennmak-DIY-M8K-for-MP3-top/2036990518.html


----------



## kadett

Thanks a lot


----------



## jdog

This is probably a silly question, but can an earphone with a mic (and a three-ringed plug) be used in a standard DAP (that is not a phone)?  Thanks.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

1clearhead said:


> I think the spiral tips should fit the S-018 just fine. Have fun!




The spiral dots fit the S-018 perfectly, but don't change or enhance the ss much at all. The UE TF10 tips are superior in providing added bass lift, while enhancing and controlling the highs. The Spiral dots are very neutral. They play to the sound of the S-018 well. Really well, but they don't enhance anything.


----------



## twister6

jdog said:


> This is probably a silly question, but can an earphone with a mic (and a three-ringed plug) be used in a standard DAP (that is not a phone)?  Thanks.


 

 Absolutely!!!  Using it with X5, X1, HM700, and N6.  Though, it didn't work for me with AP100 where I think they only implemented TRS connector (or maybe it had something to do with an older firmware).  As a matter of fact, using IEM with a remote on FiiO X1 will allow you to play/pause and skip the track since it responds to the control.


----------



## jdog

@twister6,  Thanks for your response.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> The spiral dots fit the S-018 perfectly, but don't change or enhance the ss much at all. The UE TF10 tips are superior in providing added bass lift, while enhancing and controlling the highs. The Spiral dots are very neutral. They play to the sound of the S-018 well. Really well, but they don't enhance anything.




Thank you sir. What do you think of comply foam tips? After the suggestion for different tips, i tried many other spare tips, which I have available from my collection. None of them has better quality than comply foam tips. The comply foam T500 is just too good with it. 

I also making some tips myself, which is simply tips filled with silicone, i will try it out tomorrow once it is cured, and formed.

What I can confirm here is.

1/ burn in make it better

2/ vent port brings more of everything out of it, except some high-mid which may be veiled up, or it simply my ears pickup the bass extensions more. Cause I can still follow those high-mid if I want to.

3/ comply foam tips as far is the best tip I have available. It brings out the best of the pair. I tried S-500 and T-500. The T-500 is so far the best for Sq and comfortability. 

I also confirm the sound of these after then vent port mod and comply T-500 tips far exceed my ATH Im70.

HouseOfDoom, please if you can, do a detailed comparisons between the modded S-018 vs your FX750. Thank you. I would like to see what it is missing vs a quality higher end headphones.


----------



## Whitigir

I will soon review another wood earphone. Takstar Hi1200. From what I read, it is made of the same driver in Xiaomi piston beryllium coated. Since I have been wanting to try it out so bad, and love the wood acoustic. This will be perfect.


----------



## bhazard

whitigir said:


> I will soon review another wood earphone. Takstar Hi1200. From what I read, it is made of the same driver in Xiaomi piston beryllium coated. Since I have been wanting to try it out so bad, and love the wood acoustic. This will be perfect.


 
 It's not. Very bass heavy. I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> It's not. Very bass heavy. I didn't enjoy it.




bhazard has a good ear..so these are probably bass cannons?


----------



## Whitigir

bhazard said:


> It's not. Very bass heavy. I didn't enjoy it.




Oh, thank you ! Then I will cancel it. Appreciate mucho , sir.


----------



## Whitigir

kadett said:


> What earphones will you reccomend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot




How about Xiaomi piston 2.0


----------



## HouseOfDoom

HouseOfDoom, please if you can, do a detailed comparisons between the modded S-018 vs your FX750. Thank you. I would like to see what it is missing vs a quality higher end headphones.[/quote]

David vs Goliath :

The JVC HA-FX750 & SoundSOUL S-018





Test tracks used :

Van Halen - Ain't Talkin Bout Love
10cc - I'm Not In Love
Miles Davis - Freddie Freeloader
Aerosmith - Train Kept A Rollin'
Cradle Of Filth - Medusa And Hemlock

All tracks are HD FLAC 24/92

Source DAP : Sony A15

The FX750 uses TF 10 grey tips
S-018 uses JVC Spiral Dots (L)

Lows : this was an odd bird. The biggest difference between the lows of the S-018 and FX750 wasn't so much articulation or refinement, but speed and punchiness. The FX750 simply has superior speed. This allowed it to present Cradle Of Filth and Aerosmith with a much smoother, cleaner bass tone, while never getting blurry with ultra fast passages. The S-018 has a punchier bass. It hits harder, with a boom tap pop that's more reflexive than the FX750, but when faster passages needed to be decoded, the S-018 bass often got lost or blurred in the shuffle, often appearing a tad bit distorted. There was never such blue or distortion in the FX750. But on slower passages, like Miles Davis or 10cc, there is a richness and reflexive pop and punch to the S-018 that's deep, clear, and satisfying. In some ways, because of that clarity, and more balance (the FX750 has a very prominent bass voice), individual bass notes are more easily heard and felt on the S-018, but this only applies to slower grooves. Once you start speeding things up, and you get into rock, metal, and EDM and Trance (I did throw on some Daft Punk and Skream!), the S-018 begins to fall behind, blur and distort, whereas the FX750 presents the bass is a hearty, fast, accurate timbre and performance. So for bass I give the FX750 4 stars out of 5, and S-018 3 stars out of 5. 

Mids : here I was expecting a complete blow out...BUT...not so fast. While listening to Miles Davis and 10cc, aside from more natural timbre and a wider soundstage/better 3D imaging, the listening experience between the two was pretty close. Neither has any sibilance, both revealed beautiful details hidden in the background, both have forward vocals, with warmth, fullness, and excellent placement and instrument separation. Clarity is superb in both. The FX750 brings out more lushness when listening to brass and guitar strings though. Timbre is among the best I've ever heard. EVER. There is a natural REALNESS to the blowing of Davis'' horn, or the keyboards of Steve Winwood, or the guitar plucks of Eddie Van Halen or Joe Perry that the S-018 doesn't have the ability to present. This is when you really realize that th JVC FX750 is playing in a higher league, but the S-018 is a minor league phenom, and unless you're really paying close attention, and you just lose yourself in the music, sometimes I forgot which pair I had on!! The mids are that clear, precise, detailed, and fun on the S-018. It just lacks lushness and refinement that would push it into the big leagues. The mids are more forward, revealing, and transparent in the FX750. 

Highs : aside from very similar extension, as both the FX750 and S-018 roll off about the same point, the S-018 suffer from a lack of airyness, too much grain, and not enough refinement. The timbre of the FX750 is unmatched, but it goes beyond that. In Aerosmith's Train Kept A Rollin, there's a faint to near inaudible hum coming from feedback on Joe Perry's guitar that is audible on the FX750, but not so audible in the S-018. On top of that, there's some hi hat and soft cymbal crashes in 10cc and Miles Davis that are not as easily presented or completely lost in presentation in the S-018, that can be heard on the FX750. This is something I chalk up to superior air and detail retrieval for the FX750. There's a wider sense of drum positioning, and a depth that imaging presents that's just portrayed by the Fx750 that the S-018 just doesn't have the technical prowess to achieve. It's this kind of treble air that allows for breath and note stops to be more noticeable. It's the tings and taps of the cymbals and the resonance of the piano that makes the FX750 present a studio or concert hall front row center feel, where you are encircled and consumed by the space, air, and timbre of Freddie Freeloader. You are there. It's trancending. The S-018 takes you there, but it's rougher around the treble edges, isn't as immediate or intimate, so you're in the concert hall, but in the 5 or 6th row instead of front row center, but hey, for $12.00, you got in, and darnit, it's a hellofa show!! It's just slightly less refined and a touch grainy, with not as much air or accurate imaging, but the presentation can still move you, it's well extended, and the bass punch is really soothing. So the S-018 is no slouch in the treble department, and superior to most budget offerings in the $5.00-$100.00 range. Better than the Ostry, VSD3S, KZEDSE, and TTPOD t1e. Add to this near zero sibilance, and the S-018 can speak for itself as a beautifully and skillfully tuned budget woodie, and no shame in losing 110-85 to the FX750. The FX750 are just that much more refined, finely tuned, and with world class timbre and 3D imaging. No shame at all. Both are must haves for collectors and aficionados of wood IEMs.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> HouseOfDoom, please if you can, do a detailed comparisons between the modded S-018 vs your FX750. Thank you. I would like to see what it is missing vs a quality higher end headphones.




David vs Goliath :

The JVC HA-FX750 & SoundSOUL S-018





Test tracks used :

Van Halen - Ain't Talkin Bout Love
10cc - I'm Not In Love
Miles Davis - Freddie Freeloader
Aerosmith - Train Kept A Rollin'
Cradle Of Filth - Medusa And Hemlock

All tracks are HD FLAC 24/92

Source DAP : Sony A15

The FX750 uses TF 10 grey tips
S-018 uses JVC Spiral Dots (L)

Lows : this was an odd bird. The biggest difference between the lows of the S-018 and FX750 wasn't so much articulation or refinement, but speed and punchiness. The FX750 simply has superior speed. This allowed it to present Cradle Of Filth and Aerosmith with a much smoother, cleaner bass tone, while never getting blurry with ultra fast passages. The S-018 has a punchier bass. It hits harder, with a boom tap pop that's more reflexive than the FX750, but when faster passages needed to be decoded, the S-018 bass often got lost or blurred in the shuffle, often appearing a tad bit distorted. There was never such blue or distortion in the FX750. But on slower passages, like Miles Davis or 10cc, there is a richness and reflexive pop and punch to the S-018 that's deep, clear, and satisfying. In some ways, because of that clarity, and more balance (the FX750 has a very prominent bass voice), individual bass notes are more easily heard and felt on the S-018, but this only applies to slower grooves. Once you start speeding things up, and you get into rock, metal, and EDM and Trance (I did throw on some Daft Punk and Skream!), the S-018 begins to fall behind, blur and distort, whereas the FX750 presents the bass is a hearty, fast, accurate timbre and performance. So for bass I give the FX750 4 stars out of 5, and S-018 3 stars out of 5. 

Mids : here I was expecting a complete blow out...BUT...not so fast. While listening to Miles Davis and 10cc, aside from more natural timbre and a wider soundstage/better 3D imaging, the listening experience between the two was pretty close. Neither has any sibilance, both revealed beautiful details hidden in the background, both have forward vocals, with warmth, fullness, and excellent placement and instrument separation. Clarity is superb in both. The FX750 brings out more lushness when listening to brass and guitar strings though. Timbre is among the best I've ever heard. EVER. There is a natural REALNESS to the blowing of Davis'' horn, or the keyboards of Steve Winwood, or the guitar plucks of Eddie Van Halen or Joe Perry that the S-018 doesn't have the ability to present. This is when you really realize that th JVC FX750 is playing in a higher league, but the S-018 is a minor league phenom, and unless you're really paying close attention, and you just lose yourself in the music, sometimes I forgot which pair I had on!! The mids are that clear, precise, detailed, and fun on the S-018. It just lacks lushness and refinement that would push it into the big leagues. The mids are more forward, revealing, and transparent in the FX750. 

Highs : aside from very similar extension, as both the FX750 and S-018 roll off about the same point, the S-018 suffer from a lack of airyness, too much grain, and not enough refinement. The timbre of the FX750 is unmatched, but it goes beyond that. In Aerosmith's Train Kept A Rollin, there's a faint to near inaudible hum coming from feedback on Joe Perry's guitar that is audible on the FX750, but not so audible in the S-018. On top of that, there's some hi hat and soft cymbal crashes in 10cc and Miles Davis that are not as easily presented or completely lost in presentation in the S-018, that can be heard on the FX750. This is something I chalk up to superior air and detail retrieval for the FX750. There's a wider sense of drum positioning, and a depth that imaging presents that's just portrayed by the Fx750 that the S-018 just doesn't have the technical prowess to achieve. It's this kind of treble air that allows for breath and note stops to be more noticeable. It's the tings and taps of the cymbals and the resonance of the piano that makes the FX750 present a studio or concert hall front row center feel, where you are encircled and consumed by the space, air, and timbre of Freddie Freeloader. You are there. It's trancending. The S-018 takes you there, but it's rougher around the treble edges, isn't as immediate or intimate, so you're in the concert hall, but in the 5 or 6th row instead of front row center, but hey, for $12.00, you got in, and darnit, it's a hellofa show!! It's just slightly less refined and a touch grainy, with not as much air or accurate imaging, but the presentation can still move you, it's well extended, and the bass punch is really soothing. So the S-018 is no slouch in the treble department, and superior to most budget offerings in the $5.00-$100.00 range. Better than the Ostry, VSD3S, KZEDSE, and TTPOD t1e. Add to this near zero sibilance, and the S-018 can speak for itself as a beautifully and skillfully tuned budget woodie, and no shame in losing 110-85 to the FX750. The FX750 are just that much more refined, finely tuned, and with world class timbre and 3D imaging. No shame at all. Both are must haves for collectors and aficionados of wood IEMs.[/quote]

Excellent sir! Thank you for this wonderful and detailed review. After all a pair of a mere 12$ can hold it own against a giant killer. That is in itself, almost impossible . It is good to know that you can enjoy the S-018 and gleam into the higher end of audiophilac range. FX series is definitely worth it.


----------



## jdog

Does anyone have any links to Chinese hifi forum sites?  I'm looking for links to Chinese forums that are similar to Head.fi.  Thanks for any help that can be given.


----------



## Dasbo

jdog said:


> Does anyone have any links to Chinese hifi forum sites?  I'm looking for links to Chinese forums that are similar to Head.fi.  Thanks for any help that can be given.


 
 Yeah, there are, but you undestand chinese, right?


----------



## Dasbo

robervaul said:


> My little collection of giant's killer.
> 
> ZA Tenore - KZ DT3
> KZ  EDSE - KZ ES
> ...


 
 It's incredible how the carbo tenore's looks like the cheaper ones (in terms of build) at least for me, I mean, look at those ******* connections, and that ******* cable...
 Awesome earphones, disgusting build.


----------



## EISENbricher

dasbo said:


> It's incredible how the carbo tenore's looks like the cheaper ones (in terms of build) at least for me, I mean, look at those ******* connections, and that ******* cable...
> Awesome earphones, disgusting build.



 

Japanese engineering comes at cost.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

eisenbricher said:


> dasbo said:
> 
> 
> > It's incredible how the carbo tenore's looks like the cheaper ones (in terms of build) at least for me, I mean, look at those ******* connections, and that ******* cable...
> ...


 
 Agreed. Just look at the cable of the FAD Piano Forte 2:

 Just this for an $80 earbud that sounds like an $8 earbud. Seriously?


----------



## jdog

dasbo said:


> Yeah, there are, but you undestand chinese, right?


 
 Well, if I was able to link to the sites then I would take responsibility for any information I was able to get from them.  So, if anyone has any links to Chinese forums similar to Head fi, then I hope you will share them.  Thanks.


----------



## ilikeiem

Has anyone tried this? VJJB-C1.  I bought it for only $5.99  Sound quality is very good, SQ is a lot better than I thought.  I think I start loving VJJB brand now.


----------



## Dasbo

ilikeiem said:


> Has anyone tried this? VJJB-C1.  I bought it for only $5.99  Sound quality is very good, SQ is a lot better than I thought.  I think I start loving VJJB brand now.


 
 $5.99? where?
  


jdog said:


> Well, if I was able to link to the sites then I would take responsibility for any information I was able to get from them.  So, if anyone has any links to Chinese forums similar to Head fi, then I hope you will share them.  Thanks.


 
 I do remember one, but since I can't speak or write chinese I've no idea how to search it, and no, I didn't bookmarked it or anything since it was in chinese you know.


----------



## mrmoto050

ilikeiem said:


> Has anyone tried this? VJJB-C1.  I bought it for only $5.99  Sound quality is very good, SQ is a lot better than I thought.  I think I start loving VJJB brand now.


 
 Haven't tried those but I have the VjjB-K1's and really like them.


----------



## ilikeiem

dasbo said:


> $5.99? where?
> 
> I do remember one, but since I can't speak or write chinese I've no idea how to search it, and no, I didn't bookmarked it or anything since it was in chinese you know.


 
 70%off only 14 hours left 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Brand-C1-In-Ear-Music-Earphone-For-IPhone-6Plus-Samsung-S5-Note4-Noise-Canceling/317471_32253712580.html


----------



## Zenbun

ilikeiem said:


> Has anyone tried this? VJJB-C1.  I bought it for only $5.99  Sound quality is very good, SQ is a lot better than I thought.  I think I start loving VJJB brand now.


 
 How's the bass?


----------



## Dasbo

ilikeiem said:


> 70%off only 14 hours left
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Brand-C1-In-Ear-Music-Earphone-For-IPhone-6Plus-Samsung-S5-Note4-Noise-Canceling/317471_32253712580.html


 
 Holy lel, what a bargain!!!

 Hahaha


----------



## ilikeiem

dasbo said:


> Holy lel, what a bargain!!!
> 
> Hahaha


 
 You need to change to FREE SHIPPING via China Post Registered Airmail


----------



## ilikeiem

zenbun said:


> How's the bass?


 
 I would like to see comment from other people too. In short, more bass impact than Apple Earpods.


----------



## kadett

Which ones are better TTPOD T1E or Carbon Tenore? Are there any fakes or not?Thanks


----------



## Ira Delphic

houseofdoom said:


> HouseOfDoom, please if you can, do a detailed comparisons between the modded S-018 vs your FX750. Thank you. I would like to see what it is missing vs a quality higher end headphones.


 
 David vs Goliath :

 The JVC HA-FX750 & SoundSOUL S-018...[/quote]

  
 Thanks! Interesting review. I just got the S-018 and did a quick test on a song that two other IEM's - the Vsonic GR07 and KZ  EDSE had problems with. The GR07 is 10x the cost of the EDSE, and both couldn't handle alto sax the first track entitled "Bismillahi 'Rrahman 'Rrahim"  from the Pavilion of Dreams by Harold Budd. recorded, 1976. My copy is from CD, not vinyl.
  
 Well into the song there's a breathy alto saxophone. You can hear the reed vibrating. It's an old analog recording - may not be stellar, but both the GR07 and EDSE produced a rough, static, sibilant sound and to my amazement the S-018 was able to reproduce the sounds, at least to my ears, more accurately. Not mess of static but a wispy sound of the reed. 
  
 This is just one test, and this sample  may not be representative  - but I'm pretty blown away by this! 
  
 I also tested a song I'm more familiar with - "Violence" by Andy Stott - from the Faith in Strangers album. In this song Stott assaults the listener with a nearly impossible amount of bass and distortion. Th S-018 handles it well. I'm impressed!
  
 A few other things - the cable is not so nice. It is a plastic coated, rigid coil I assume will loosen up over time. The wood is black. Looks like plastic, but one side has a little brown. I don't care about that. The stock eartip is made of very thin silicon. When inserted in my ear canal the metal silver colored plastic was touching my ear. But I didn't try any other tips yet. Better fit with the double flange tip but not finished tip rolling.


----------



## Whitigir

ira delphic said:


> Thanks! Interesting review. I just got the S-018 and did a quick test on a song that two other IEM's - the Vsonic GR07 and KZ  EDSE had problems with. The GR07 is 10x the cost of the EDSE, and both couldn't handle alto sax the first track entitled "Bismillahi 'Rrahman 'Rrahim"  from the Pavilion of Dreams by Harold Budd. recorded, 1976. My copy is from CD, not vinyl.
> 
> Well into the song there's a breathy alto saxophone. You can hear the reed vibrating. It's an old analog recording - may not be stellar, but both the GR07 and EDSE produced a rough, static, sibilant sound and to my amazement the S-018 was able to reproduce the sounds, at least to my ears, more accurately. Not mess of static but a wispy sound of the reed.
> 
> ...




You will be amazed with T500 comply tips, and vent mod. BTW, the coiling wire don't get llosen up lol. I tried those songs trying to replicate the distortion. Trying hard lol...I think I cant get it yet, due to the vent mod, i believe it allows the driver to move better, hence no distortion yet.

Tried with the song Super Bass, Super Fast....wow, I thought there was some distortion when the sub bass was super fast and deep, but no....I believe I found this distortion. It is where the sub bass extended together with bass, and high bass transition happens, it rarely happens. But dang...this bass quality, never heard of before on any of my collected headphones. I will let it burn in some more. Why? Because I played the same song again, and there was no distortion. My pair is 120 hours used. I will let it burn with some super deep bass songs now.

I believe I got some post bass effects happened to me....I enjoyed the bass, and the distortion doesn't really happen much...I was looking for it at loud volume. Some Nausea follow with ringing in my ears, and some what less sensitive to sound after 7-10 minutes of it....so I conclude, this pair can play superb bass, mid bass, low bass, deep bass very well with details and quality. It may distort for a quick milliseconds at the transition in between, may or may not have to do with the burn in, but I let it burn in more. I will not try these bass again.

If you don't believe me, feel free to try it out. I will need a few quiet hours to heal my ear drums now.... Sigh...;-(


----------



## HouseOfDoom

They are an amazing little giant. The bass is certainly satisfactory, and in slower songs, even bass heavy songs, handles like a charm. Even with faster tracks, the slowness and distortion is not something you might pick up unless comparing it analytically to a higher level driver IEM. Otherwise, it's a great listen, and I still reach for these $12.00 little Giants over my A71, GR07, Tenore, and UE700. Yep. True. They are that good.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> They are an amazing little giant. The bass is certainly satisfactory, and in slower songs, even bass heavy songs, handles like a charm. Even with faster tracks, the slowness and distortion is not something you might pick up unless comparing it analytically to a higher level driver IEM. Otherwise, it's a great listen, and I still reach for these $12.00 little Giants over my A71, GR07, Tenore, and UE700. Yep. True. They are that good.




Totally agreed. These should not even be sitting in this price range. The Bose and beats from below 160$ can't even play deep bass this well, despite how well known beats are for bass. DR. DRE should be ashamed if he listen to these pair and compare to his 160$ one lol....like totally. This is a proof of real live...money makes more money.

I think these guys has reached the stage of King of the budget quality headphones, they even beat porta pro and ksc75. I will have to spend more to begin experiment real high end stuff ..... Expensive hobbies lol.


----------



## Dasbo

houseofdoom said:


> They are an amazing little giant. The bass is certainly satisfactory, and in slower songs, even bass heavy songs, handles like a charm. Even with faster tracks, the slowness and distortion is not something you might pick up unless comparing it analytically to a higher level driver IEM. Otherwise, it's a great listen, and I still reach for these $12.00 little Giants over my A71, GR07, Tenore, and UE700. Yep. True. They are that good.


 
 Are u talking about those sound soul?


----------



## Breezy

Dat hype. I literally almost have KZ EDSE, DT3, and GR at my door. I just bought a cheap TTPOD T1E.

I want to try Tenores or Final Audio Heaven series... Should I even go with the Soundsouls?


----------



## Dasbo

breezy said:


> Dat hype. I literally almost have KZ EDSE, DT3, and GR at my door. I just bought a cheap TTPOD T1E.
> 
> I want to try Tenores or Final Audio Heaven series... Should I even go with the Soundsouls?


 
 Are you ******* me? I've bought almost the same ****! and going to buy the soundsouls too, daaaamn.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dasbo said:


> Are u talking about those sound soul?




Yes sir


----------



## slowpickr

ira delphic said:


> A few other things - *the cable is not so nice*. It is a plastic coated, rigid coil I assume will loosen up over time. The wood is black. Looks like plastic, but one side has a little brown. I don't care about that. The stock eartip is made of very thin silicon. When inserted in my ear canal the metal was touching my ear. But I didn't try any other tips yet.


 
  
 +1.  I had a nightmare one night that a snake was wrapping around my neck.  Woke up and found that I had fallen asleep with the S-018's!  (j/k)


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dasbo said:


> Are you ******* me? I've bought almost the same ****! and going to buy the soundsouls too, daaaamn.




The SoundSOUL at better than all those KZ, have better clarity and mids resolution than the T1e, just not the soundstage or imaging, have similar performance to the Tenore, but with better extension at both ends, and as good as the FAD's, with more full bodied bass than the BA's.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

RedJohn456's S-018 showed up today. Will get them mailed out tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## Breezy

Nvm, holding back on the Soundsoul, I keep getting good IEMs that aren't my preferred sound signature. (I get bass-heavy monsters when I like quality of bass rather than quantity.)

What's the consensus of a good sub-100 IEM for airiness, soundstage, punchy but balanced bass, gorgeous mids, delicate treble, and details galore? It seems like Zero Audio Duoza would be more my style.. If it was smaller. 

Should I just wait the V-Sonic, TTPOD, etc hype out?


----------



## Dasbo

houseofdoom said:


> The SoundSOUL at better than all those KZ, have better clarity and mids resolution than the T1e, just not the soundstage or imaging, have similar performance to the Tenore, but with better extension at both ends, and as good as the FAD's, with more full bodied bass than the BA's.


 
 Don't make me buy mire earphones, because I've a credit card and I swear god I'll use it.
  
 Nah, serious question, are they bass-oriented? because if they're, **** them.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> RedJohn456's S-018 showed up today. Will get them mailed out tomorrow. Enjoy!


 

 Oh man am so pumped! 
  
 EDIT: I think the stock tips aren't too great right? Can anyone recommend best tips for me?


----------



## indieman

breezy said:


> Nvm, holding back on the Soundsoul, I keep getting good IEMs that aren't my preferred sound signature. (I get bass-heavy monsters when I like quality of bass rather than quantity.)
> 
> What's the consensus of a good sub-100 IEM for airiness, soundstage, punchy but balanced bass, gorgeous mids, delicate treble, and details galore? It seems like Zero Audio Duoza would be more my style.. If it was smaller.
> 
> Should I just wait the V-Sonic, TTPOD, etc hype out?


 
 Havis?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dasbo said:


> Don't make me buy mire earphones, because I've a credit card and I swear god I'll use it.
> 
> Nah, serious question, are they bass-oriented? because if they're, **** them.




No no...they are balanced ss. They are in no way bass heavy. Some have complained they are bass light, but in my opinion, the only way they are bass light is if you're a BASSHEAD. Then yeah, you won't like them.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

breezy said:


> Nvm, holding back on the Soundsoul, I keep getting good IEMs that aren't my preferred sound signature. (I get bass-heavy monsters when I like quality of bass rather than quantity.)
> 
> What's the consensus of a good sub-100 IEM for airiness, soundstage, punchy but balanced bass, gorgeous mids, delicate treble, and details galore? It seems like Zero Audio Duoza would be more my style.. If it was smaller.
> 
> Should I just wait the V-Sonic, TTPOD, etc hype out?




The hilarious irony is you just described the S-018 LOL balanced. quality bass over quantity. Well extended treble that's sibilance free. Great mids with bite and attack. Good soundstage. Now the airiness part doesn't apply..but still...


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> The hilarious irony is you just described the S-018 LOL balanced. quality bass over quantity. Well extended treble that's sibilance free. Great mids with bite and attack. Good soundstage. Now the airiness part doesn't apply..but still...




Exactly, i just didn't want to keep repeating it toward him lol....have you tried the vent port mod yet? And T500 tip? It may change your mind a bit about that airiness. The bass and extensions it played to my ears...have to say, it is superb...the only distortion I got from trying so hard from it was from artificial bass...you know? Those electric equipments...I doubt in natural, there is any bass to distort it like what I did try. also first time ever in my life, i experienced the bass so good, so quality with full body, extensions of which gave a satisfying feeling....then post bass effects happened to me...never before lol...


----------



## Dasbo

houseofdoom said:


> No no...they are balanced ss. They are in no way bass heavy. Some have complained they are bass light, but in my opinion, the only way they are bass light is if you're a BASSHEAD. Then yeah, you won't like them.


 
 Stop making me wanting them, they sadly cost like 25-30 dollars for me.


----------



## Whitigir

dasbo said:


> Stop making me wanting them, they sadly cost like 25-30 dollars for me.




Even with that cost, it is still way cheap for the sound and portability it can produce. It beats my IM70 like 10/6..... In everything. These little guys should be well into 150-200$ and still satisfying, no joke, no exaggerating, all seriousness. Did you see how it compared 8/10 toward FX750 which is 270-300? The product is being discontinued, as Soul sound have found its little giant killers here. They need only removable cable, redesigned shells, comply tips, and microphone, then look at them selling for 100$+ and people will still rave at how good they are. If you are on with tenore pricing, there is no holding back for these S-018.


----------



## Dasbo

whitigir said:


> Even with that cost, it is still way cheap for the sound and portability it can produce. It beats my IM70 like 10/6..... In everything. These little guys should be well into 150-200$ and still satisfying, no joke, no exaggerating, all seriousness. Did you see how it compared 8/10 toward FX750 which is 270-300? The product is being discontinued, as Soul sound have found its little giant killers here. They need only removable cable, redesigned shells, comply tips, and microphone, then look at them selling for 100$+ and people will still rave at how good they are. If you are on with tenore pricing, there is no holding back for these S-018.


 
 Have you thought about talking to sound soul and get a job as a marketer? because you just make me spent another 25 bucks on earphones.
 Already spent 100 this month... and the last before that 50, damn lol.


----------



## clee290

dasbo said:


> Have you thought about talking to sound soul and get a job as a marketer?


 

 Plot twist, he already is!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dasbo said:


> Have you thought about talking to sound soul and get a job as a marketer? because you just make me spent another 25 bucks on earphones.
> Already spent 100 this month... and the last before that 50, damn lol.




~~cheers~~ and you won't have buyer regret.  welcome to the club! Oh and DannyBai has joined us too!


----------



## Dasbo

houseofdoom said:


> ~~cheers~~ and you won't have buyer regret.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Last question.
 Which version should I get?


----------



## Whitigir

dasbo said:


> Last question.
> Which version should I get?




I bought mine from amazon. It came version 2 I believe as there is no blue and red color, and for sure you won't regret it


----------



## Dasbo

whitigir said:


> I bought mine from amazon. It came version 2 I believe as there is no blue and red color, and for sure you won't regret it


 
 You got it easy, but I've to find a reliable re-seller, a reliable taobao agent, and choice one of these three, without counting that I don't even know how heavy the package is and it could increase the final price considerably


----------



## Breezy

These Chinese guys need to calm down on their rapid fast and amazing releases. Can't keep track of them all and they're all priced within the impulse buy range. I'm a student and you sir, have sold me on these.


----------



## ZapX629

$25 is still great value for the S-018, but y'all need to tap the brakes on this $150-200 talk. I agree that they're great, but they just aren't at that level.


----------



## Whitigir

zapx629 said:


> $25 is still great value for the S-018, but y'all need to tap the brakes on this $150-200 talk. I agree that they're great, but they just aren't at that level.


 
 Well, I am sorry, as I use T500 tips and vent mod.  It surpassed my ATH-IM70, and this guy is 120$, which punches beyond it price range into 200$+  I didn't think I was exaggerating it to say the S-018 with these mods don't or can't punch well into 200$ range.
  
 Unless, if someone can say the ATH-IM70 doesn't punch well into 200$ range, and or kinda overpriced for the asking price.  Then I take that I am wrong.
  
 Also, check out this newest video from one of the favorite singer in Vietnamese.  Very good bass, mid, and high
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOTDSirfVVE


----------



## ZapX629

whitigir said:


> Well, I am sorry, as I use T500 tips and vent mod.  It surpassed my ATH-IM70, and this guy is 120$, which punches beyond it price range into 200$+  I didn't think I was exaggerating it to say the S-018 with these mods don't or can't punch well into 200$ range.
> 
> Unless, if someone can say the ATH-IM70 doesn't punch well into 200$ range, and or kinda overpriced for the asking price.  Then I take that I am wrong.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd disagree about the IM70 if for no reason than they sound absolutely nothing alike. You could say the S-018 competes with things in the $60 or so range, but it lacks some of the sonic refinement, for want of a better term, that others possess. I'm not saying it's a bad deal at all, quite the contrary, but they just aren't that far up the ladder. I just don't want something that's a great deal to be blown out of proportion, that's all.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dasbo said:


> Last question.
> Which version should I get?




There's rumors of fakes coming out of taobao...just be careful.


----------



## luberconn

whitigir said:


> Even with that cost, it is still way cheap for the sound and portability it can produce. It beats my IM70 like 10/6..... In everything. These little guys should be well into 150-200$ and still satisfying, no joke, no exaggerating, all seriousness. Did you see how it compared 8/10 toward FX750 which is 270-300? The product is being discontinued, as Soul sound have found its little giant killers here. They need only removable cable, redesigned shells, comply tips, and microphone, then look at them selling for 100$+ and people will still rave at how good they are. If you are on with tenore pricing, there is no holding back for these S-018.


 
  
 you should sell me your IM70 for cheap   
  
  
 those s018 look too much like the wooduo2's.  i had the wooduo's and really disliked them


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> I'd disagree about the IM70 if for no reason than they sound absolutely nothing alike. You could say the S-018 competes with things in the $60 or so range, but it lacks some of the sonic refinement, for want of a better term, that others possess. I'm not saying it's a bad deal at all, quite the contrary, but they just aren't that far up the ladder. I just don't want something that's a great deal to be blown out of proportion, that's all.


 

 Yeah its good to keep expectations in check and not be disappointed after buying them. I am going in with the mindset that they are great buys under 50 bucks and keeping some optimism  Also, Zap I noticed some people are getting the CKR9 LTD, whats the best place to buy them at a decent price?


----------



## Whitigir

Well I was in love with IM70 when I had it, but now it is in my drawer for weeks, not to say I upgraded with Luna cable and a microphone....why did I do that? Because I am too satisfied with the S-018 signature. I agree they both have different signature.

Im70 is warmer, bossier, organic, with better extensions, but it lacks detailed mids, high-mid, and high.
S-018 Is more balance, brighter, with less extensions and 3D imaging, but it outperform in the detailed Mid, high-mid, and high. I played with the Equipment for more bass gain together with standout and forward mid and high. I love it. Since I opened up the vent port, i got the closer extensions, more smooth sound and body across the range, it only lack the 3D imaging now.

If you did not open the port, it would sound with less extensions, lack of airiness which gave it the harsher and not so smooth sound, more like metallic.


----------



## Dasbo

houseofdoom said:


> There's rumors of fakes coming out of taobao...just be careful.


 
 ******* great, I'm buying it at like 3 times it's price on amazon usa, without any warranties, with risk of fakes, I've to pay the domestic and international shipping, and not directly from the seller (in case if they come defective or even "get lost" on the mail).
  
 Gosh, I think I better pass this earphones, at least until soundsoul decides to sell more widely (outside china and usa), if not, I'm not going to buy with that many risks! what a shame .


----------



## Whitigir

luberconn said:


> you should sell me your IM70 for cheap
> 
> 
> those s018 look too much like the wooduo2's.  i had the wooduo's and really disliked them




Hehe I was thinking about it. I never had those wooduo2's, thoughI tried symphonized which had raving reviews on amazon.....and it was disgusting


----------



## ZapX629

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah its good to keep expectations in check and not be disappointed after buying them. I am going in with the mindset that they are great buys under 50 bucks and keeping some optimism  Also, Zap I noticed some people are getting the CKR9 LTD, whats the best place to buy them at a decent price?


 

 Yep, just go in knowing that they're an absolute steal and you won't be disappointed. I'm not sure about the LTD as it seems most of the people grabbing it are from southeast Asia. I'd guess the best way to pick it up might be some sort of forwarding service like Tenso, but you might ask in the CKR9/10 thread about that.


----------



## Whitigir

zapx629 said:


> I'd disagree about the IM70 if for no reason than they sound absolutely nothing alike. You could say the S-018 competes with things in the $60 or so range, but it lacks some of the sonic refinement, for want of a better term, that others possess. I'm not saying it's a bad deal at all, quite the contrary, but they just aren't that far up the ladder. I just don't want something that's a great deal to be blown out of proportion, that's all.


 
 Speaking of which, did you try your S-018 with T500 tip ? don't open up your port vent, if you are worried that it would ruin your pair, which it doesn't and only improve it.  I can tell you that the T500 tips just do too well with the pair as I tried so many different tip...including S500 comply foam.  Please report back when you have both T500 and vent mod on the S-018.  It may change your mind


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> Yep, just go in knowing that they're an absolute steal and you won't be disappointed. I'm not sure about the LTD as it seems most of the people grabbing it are from southeast Asia. I'd guess the best way to pick it up might be some sort of forwarding service like Tenso, but you might ask in the CKR9/10 thread about that.


 

 Yeah, saves a lot of heartache in the end haha. Btw, have you used tenso before? My only concern is warranty and exchange. I have terrible luck when it comes to channel imbalance etc so I don't want to be SOL after dropping like 250 haha. 
  
 Also, did you happen to pick up the T2?


----------



## Whitigir

Actually, let me apologize first. I am not an audiophile, so I may have mistaken the S-018 for being that high range of the price. I only threw out my own opinion as I loved the IM70 but the S-018 replaced it. I disliked the S-018 originally when I first received it. Until I tried different tips....and now it beats my IM70 due to the fact of T500 tips and vent mod. 

Again, i apologize, and will stop throwing my own taste and opinion out here, until someone does the vent mod and T500 tips. I can't wait to see how their taste will differ than mine. I am very eager and interested in learning more into the audio world.


----------



## ZapX629

whitigir said:


> Speaking of which, did you try your S-018 with T500 tip ? don't open up your port vent, if you are worried that it would ruin your pair, which it doesn't and only improve it.  I can tell you that the T500 tips just do too well with the pair as I tried so many different tip...including S500 comply foam.  Please report back when you have both T500 and vent mod on the S-018.  It may change your mind


 
 Yeah, I've tried them with the T500 and S500. They help with the isolation a bit and smooth out some of the highs, but I ended up preferring various silicon tips overall. 


redjohn456 said:


> Yeah, saves a lot of heartache in the end haha. Btw, have you used tenso before? My only concern is warranty and exchange. I have terrible luck when it comes to channel imbalance etc so I don't want to be SOL after dropping like 250 haha.
> 
> Also, did you happen to pick up the T2?


 
 No T2 for me, though it does sound very intriguing. I mean, a triple hybrid for $90 bucks? Problem is I have my CKR9 so any of my IEM purchases in the near future will probably be sub $50. I feel like I'm kinda set for now.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

zapx629 said:


> Yeah, I've tried them with the T500 and S500. They help with the isolation a bit and smooth out some of the highs, but I ended up preferring various silicon tips overall.
> No T2 for me, though it does sound very intriguing. I mean, a triple hybrid for $90 bucks? Problem is I have my CKR9 so any of my IEM purchases in the near future will probably be sub $50. I feel like I'm kinda set for now.


 
 Is it true that the comply tips have wider bore? Do you think wider bore will change the sound?


----------



## ZapX629

williamleonhart said:


> Is it true that the comply tips have wider bore? Do you think wider bore will change the sound?


 

 Comply tips have a fairly wide bore when worn correctly. There are several factors which go into changing sound, such as bore size, material, length, etc.


----------



## RedJohn456

whitigir said:


> Actually, let me apologize first. I am not an audiophile, so I may have mistaken the S-018 for being that high range of the price. I only threw out my own opinion as I loved the IM70 but the S-018 replaced it. I disliked the S-018 originally when I first received it. Until I tried different tips....and now it beats my IM70 due to the fact of T500 tips and vent mod.
> 
> Again, i apologize, and will stop throwing my own taste and opinion out here, until someone does the vent mod and T500 tips. I can't wait to see how their taste will differ than mine. I am very eager and interested in learning more into the audio world.


 

 No need to apologize, we are all fans of the same thing here after all. You are more than welcome to share your opinion. Its good to keep expectations in check and provide specific examples as to why you feel a particular IEM might be better than others at a much higher range so people can understand where you're coming from, thats all.
  
 Its all too easy to get swept up in all the hype (I am guilty of that as well), so when you make claims, just gotta back it up with more info etc. Cheers.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I mentioned earlier that the S-018 play in the $60-100 IEM range, and you can even push it as far as $130? I own the FX750, and last month I had the CKR9's. The S-018 perform admirably against the FX750 (they still lose by a margin), and the FX750 are better than the CKR9. It's got better bass, clarity, more natural timbre, ect ect. So with a side by side, I presume the S-018 would play somewhere even closer to the CKR9 than FX750. In my opinion, it's already a better reach than my A71 or GR07. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## jj69

bertwong said:


> This Blue Bird U6 (9cm x 5cm x 1.3cm) which is thinner than U3 (2.3cm).  U6 can be charged by USB cable but U3 you need to have a adapter. Don't know anybody test it before.


 
  
 Anyone have any feedback on this?  Looks very interesting for a very low price.  Looks like it's getting good review in China, and you can swap opamp to Mues02.


----------



## jdog

For me, the sound quality of the SoundSoul S-018 is very good for the price, but the cord is so chincy (cheap looking and annoying) that this factor alone will tend to keep it in the $13 range... Too bad.


----------



## rG-tom

Hey guys!
  
 How do you think the SoundSoul S-018 compared to the Xiaomi Piston 2s?
  
 For reference, I'm coming from UE TF10s and need something inexpensive as one of the bass drivers has just died. Anyone that can make any kinda of comparison to the ancient TF10s would be a great basis for me to choose!
  
 I am in Hong Kong a the moment so hoping to pick some up in person from somewhere?
  
 Thanks,
  
 Tom.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

jdog said:


> For me, the sound quality of the SoundSoul S-018 is very good for the price, but the cord is so chincy (cheap looking and annoying) that this factor alone will tend to keep it in the $13 range... Too bad.



A springy cord doesn't affect its sound performance. Cord has no affect except for wearability. If not, the Sony Mh1C would have never gone anywhere, due to its abhorrent spaghetti cord, yet it became a headfi sensation.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

rg-tom said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How do you think the SoundSoul S-018 compared to the Xiaomi Piston 2s?
> 
> ...




As bhazard already posted long ago, the S-018 smoke the Pistons in all its forms and versions. It's not even close. Pretty much all the same qualities, minus the way recessed mids and muddy bass that one gets with the Pistons. 

As for something as keen as the TF10? The S-018 might not be what you're looking for? I'd suggest the Zero Audio Doppio. Similar transparency, detail retrieval, bass response, but with balanced mids, no sibilance, and less treble response, but a more natural timbre in the highs.


----------



## Netforce

rg-tom said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How do you think the SoundSoul S-018 compared to the Xiaomi Piston 2s?
> 
> ...


 
 Personally gave both of them a listen, for a portable iem I would prefer the pistons 2. The soundsoul cable is pretty bad and in all honesty feels rather fragile in comparison to the pistons. The cable on the pistons is a lot more manageable and the three button android remote is super handy.
  
 Plus both are pretty different sound signatures. The pistons are v-shaped stock and unaltered. I modded mine but taking off the grill and taking out the foam and got back the mids by a fair bit though it did reduce bass but I would still call them pretty bassy. The soundsoul in comparison are a more balanced sounding iem and a bit mid sounding in comparison to my modded pistons. Isolation isn't greatest on either with the pistons being vented and the soundsoul and comply doesn't isolate a lot at all for me.


----------



## peter123

jj69 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on this?  Looks very interesting for a very low price.  Looks like it's getting good review in China, and you can swap opamp to Mues02.




Mine should arrive soon....


----------



## jj69

peter123 said:


> Mine should arrive soon....


 
  
 Great.  Did you get some additional opamps for it, or are you just getting it stock?


----------



## peter123

jj69 said:


> Great.  Did you get some additional opamps for it, or are you just getting it stock?




No muses02 since there's so much fake I don't know where to get it. I've got the Matrix M-stage on the way as well with some extra op amps and some of them will work in the U6 as well...


----------



## ilikeiem

houseofdoom said:


> The SoundSOUL at better than all those KZ, have better clarity and mids resolution than the T1e, just not the soundstage or imaging, have similar performance to the Tenore, but with better extension at both ends, and as good as the FAD's, with more full bodied bass than the BA's.


 
 all those KZ? I would like to see your opinion on KZ-ED8 vs SoundSOUL S-018.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> I mentioned earlier that the S-018 play in the $60-100 IEM range, and you can even push it as far as $130? I own the FX750, and last month I had the CKR9's. The S-018 perform admirably against the FX750 (they still lose by a margin), and the FX750 are better than the CKR9. It's got better bass, clarity, more natural timbre, ect ect. So with a side by side, I presume the S-018 would play somewhere even closer to the CKR9 than FX750. In my opinion, it's already a better reach than my A71 or GR07. Take that for what it's worth.




I feel the same way. Just and only if the S-018 had detachable cords, microphones, better tip choices. I don't see why they can not punch into those 200$ range, while reasonably be MSRP at 100-130$, and is still a great buy. Yes, it lacks the natural timbre, but in sacrifice for details, quality low, forwarding mid and smooth quality high, which isn't so easy to achieve in the 200$ price range. Let alone the market nowadays, the Bose IEM 2 which retails for about 100 or beats tour with MSRP 149.99 can not even touch it sound quality. i know both Bose and Beats have more bass and low than the S-018, but the bass in S-018 once you gave it some boost from the EQ, it blows the other two away...just that quality, and deep bass alone, while the mid and high will not be affected.

The IM-70 is the cheapest pair of headphones I could have the feeling of the natural timbre, spacious, and organic sounding, but the mid and high are veiled, doesn't matter how I play with the EQ, it can't satisfy me. It is bulky, a pain to have it on and off. Compare to the S-018 which satisfies me in the mid-high and quality bass, it is easily forgivable for the sacrifices of the natural sounding signature. So comfort ability and details, forwarding mids had the s-018 won me over, as I picked it up all day long and leave my IM70. So in order for it to be retailing around 100-130$, it needs to be similar to IM70 to compete. Removable cable, microphone, better tips. That is why I said as the company had found it little giants, they will redesign it, retune it with more air, possibly some natural timbre with new design shells, removable cable, microphones. Until then, the S-018 transformation will easily be retailed in the 100-130$ range happily. This is when it can really compare to those 200$ guys.

As for the S-018 sitting at now, they are only worth upto 50-60$ max. Due to the horrible built, wires, not yet finely tuned design, and no comply foam tips.

I have no intentions to hype these cheap budgets guys up, I just gave my honest and pure personal opinion out here. It is a real shame they release these little giant with this lack of mind to not fully expose it potential...the reason why these are at 7-12$ each. Grab it while you can, because I am sure Sound soul will discontinue these for a reason.


----------



## rG-tom

hmm....what about if I up my budget a little bit? Above the S-018 and pistons, whats the next super bargain that can play with much bigger boys? I don't particularly want to feel like I miss the TF10s, which given they are so old and were only $250 brand new, it seems with newer tech something is probably close for much less money, but I'm probably asking too much from the S-018 or Pistons.
  
 For reference, isolation and comfort are both really important: I found the TF10s to be very uncomfortable especially if trying to lie down with them in,and fell out when jogging etc. I probably prefer the sound signature of my Beyer Dynamic DT770-80s too, less harsh than the TF10s and much better bass extension whilst being on the warm side of neutral.
  
 Also, I'll be driving with a mix of Samsung Galaxy s4 for running duties, or s4 and FiiO E17 the rest of the time.


----------



## rontant

I am liking what I am hearing now from this Auglamour AG-R1. 
  
 Anyone else beside @twister6 and @Hisoundfi got these?
  

 [size=13.3333339691162px][/size]


----------



## Netforce

rg-tom said:


> hmm....what about if I up my budget a little bit? Above the S-018 and pistons, whats the next super bargain that can play with much bigger boys? I don't particularly want to feel like I miss the TF10s, which given they are so old and were only $250 brand new, it seems with newer tech something is probably close for much less money, but I'm probably asking too much from the S-018 or Pistons.
> 
> For reference, isolation and comfort are both really important: I found the TF10s to be very uncomfortable especially if trying to lie down with them in,and fell out when jogging etc. I probably prefer the sound signature of my Beyer Dynamic DT770-80s too, less harsh than the TF10s and much better bass extension whilst being on the warm side of neutral.
> 
> Also, I'll be driving with a mix of Samsung Galaxy s4 for running duties, or s4 and FiiO E17 the rest of the time.


 
 Sounds like the Vsonic GR07 bass edition or the classic might be good for you. Otherwise I had been hearing good things about the Zero Audio DuoZa lately and a lot about the Zero Audio Tenore in the past I just haven't gotten around a pair myself or a chance to demo them.


----------



## kadett

Anyone tried kz-ed3?


----------



## EISENbricher

kadett said:


> Anyone tried kz-ed3?


 
 EDSE is better than ED3, though treble extension is better on ED3. 
 I'll say try ED8. People say it's the best KZ has ever produced.


----------



## Lucius

Could someone please advise on the best+cheapest+safest way to order S018 and get them delivered to TW?
 I have a friend there who could order for me. I intend to point him towards a link so he can buy them.
 Still have this Taobao one someone gave earlier but not sure an agent is actually needed for TW delivery 
  
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/19655857098.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a230r.1.14.87.2KUFAR&ns=1&abbucket=17#


----------



## Hisoundfi

eisenbricher said:


> EDSE is better than ED3, though treble extension is better on ED3.
> I'll say try ED8. People say it's the best KZ has ever produced.


It's not. The ed8 is all bass and lacking resolution like the dt5 series. Kzedse and dt3 are still top 2 for me


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> It's not. The ed8 is all bass and lacking resolution like the dt5 series. Kzedse and dt3 are still top 2 for me


 
 Let's see... I already have EDSE (love it) and ED8 would be here soon. 
  
 Maybe I'd love it because I'm a basshead. My current inventory is no good for EDM. Sony XB90EX was, but it's getting dull over time. Have used it too much.


----------



## smith

rontant said:


> I am liking what I am hearing now from this Auglamour AG-R1.
> 
> Anyone else beside @twister6 and @Hisoundfi got these?
> 
> ...


 

 I have them as well .....and really like them. Nice balanced sound and vocals really shine. Great for the price.


----------



## robervaul

whitigir said:


> Speaking of which, did you try your S-018 with T500 tip ? don't open up your port vent, if you are worried that it would ruin your pair, which it doesn't and only improve it.  I can tell you that the T500 tips just do too well with the pair as I tried so many different tip...including S500 comply foam.  Please report back when you have both T500 and vent mod on the S-018.  It may change your mind


 
@Whitigir , is there any other tip similar with the T500 that has the same effect ? Maybe TF10 tips or MEE double flanges ?


----------



## EISENbricher

robervaul said:


> @Whitigir , is there any other tip similar with the T500 that has the same effect ? Maybe TF10 tips or MEE double flanges ?


 
 JVC Spiral Dots "MS" looks much similar : http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E4%BA%A4%E6%8F%9B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%94%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%91%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A9%E3%83%AB%E3%83%89%E3%83%83%E3%83%88-6%E5%80%8B%E5%85%A5%E3%82%8A-M%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA-EP-FX9M-B/dp/B00JSLXNOC/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_4  
  
 (In shape)


----------



## slowpickr

Been reading a lot of good reviews lately about the Soundmagic E10(S).  How does it compare to the top IEM's discussed in this thread (e.g. Tenore, Ostry, Havi, T1-E, S-018, etc.)?


----------



## Whitigir

robervaul said:


> @Whitigir
> , is there any other tip similar with the T500 that has the same effect ? Maybe TF10 tips or MEE double flanges ?




Well, i can say that due to the foam and density of the tip, the T500 sounds the best. What I found out was 

1/ bigger bore tip, shorter, denser will give it more details and extensions. By the look of spiral tips I suspected it to loss some quality due to the length and hollow. HouseOfDoom confirmed it as he tried it on.
2/ the closer effects would be S500 comply. It isolates more noise than T500.
3/ HouseOfDoom confirmed UE900 tips will boost the bass and high in the S-018. I couldn't find them to purchase, so I can't say. To me T500 works best, then S500 second


----------



## Ira Delphic

whitigir said:


> ...As for the S-018 sitting at now, they are only worth upto 50-60$ max. Due to the horrible built, wires, not yet finely tuned design, and no comply foam tips...


 
  
 Agreed. The rigid cable and microphonics, and poor build may be a deal breaker. The SQ - especially on the low end is very fine, but after listening to them compared to GR07 and T1-E which I already own, for most of my music the S-018 doesn't have a great advantage (if any) in SQ. As I posted I did find one sample of music where the S-018 did shine remarkably.
  
 It's not the first IEM that I'll reach for and not sure if I will even keep it. My KZ's on the other hand - DT3 and EDSE are keepers.


----------



## Whitigir

Today I tried comparing S-018 vs my IM70 back to back.

Low: the bass in the IM70 is slower with a lot of extention which gives it a warmer signature over all, very smooth bass, organic and natural timbre, forwarding. vs s-018. BASS is tighter, shorter extensions, faster, also smooth, but here is the differences in believe. The S-018 tighter and faster bass allows it to bring out mids and highs better, hence the S-018 initially sound brighter, but give it some EQ and it will bring you there. The lesser extensions in the S-018 is the reason why its 3d imaging isn't that good, but in return you get much more details, and forwarding mid. Personal taste here, if you like rumbling bass or not, I like accurate bass notes....I gives it 10/9 from s-018/IM70.

Mids. Im-70 mids are really lacking this is due to the warmer over all tone, and it bass extension, it is not bleeding in, but it overwhelm mids, which covers up the vocal, and mid-size notes, and instruments...Im-70 make you feel libelous are sitting in an orchestra hall, and in the middle of 4-5 rows. S-018 Mids are more forwarding with faster speeds which allows it to play better in high and high-mid...the amazing thing here is no sibilance in high notes at all, very smooth, detail and stand out vocal. S-018 makes you feel like you are front row of a huge Audiotorium with the singer right in front of you. I don't think it is personal taste here, S-018 win, and I give 10/7 for s-018/im-70.

High-mid, this is the place where IM-70 plays more smooth, more extensions, beautiful, but again some detailed notes are veiled, you will not know it is there unless you already knew to expect it. S-018 Is not as smooth, but very detailed, accurate. Personal preferences here. Beautiful natural sound IM-70 win 10/8...details and analytical S-018 win. I guess this is where different genre's will affect these pair, as I enjoy classical with IM70 more, and electric, dance, hip-hop with S-018 more. 

High, both are excellent, again, the IM70 has full bodied and natural sound and extensions, both has no sibilance. Where S-018 is faster, more metallic and analytical. Again, personal preferences here. But IM70 win for me 10/7.

After all, I enjoy the mid range on the S-018 more, as I am not so much of classical, but pop, trance kind of guy, so I enjoy S-018 more. Simply outstanding and forwarding mids and highs, with accurate quantity and quality bass...it is totally forgivable when it is lacking the natural music elements. I would say Im-70 is more Musical and Natural, vs S-018 more analytical and fun.

Both are different for different genre's and personal taste. As an enthusiast I don't think you can give up either one


----------



## funkoid

slowpickr said:


> Been reading a lot of good reviews lately about the Soundmagic E10(S).  How does it compare to the top IEM's discussed in this thread (e.g. Tenore, Ostry, Havi, T1-E, S-018, etc.)?




They are very good, I've not tried the E18s but they're half the price of the 10s, build quality is just more plasticky though.

I've never rated the e10s for isolation though, no matter how I've worn them I've ended up with cable noise as I've been walking etc and over time they become uncomfortable, at least in my ears. The tech has moved on so so much, I've had the e10s for 2+ years and never thought I could get better, as I say the tech's come on so far in that time many of the recommendations in this thread sound like full size headphones in comparison.

My faves recently are the fuller sized IEMs, I've tried the Havii B3 pros and they're great but I'm still favouring the VSD3s because of the finicky fit of the B3. I've recently managed to pickup 4-5 arguably technically superior IEMs for the price of the e10s too, can't pass judgement on how good they are in comparison until I hear them, but I'm putting money on them being on par if not better than the e10s, particularly where the money is concerned.


----------



## slowpickr

funkoid said:


> They are very good, I've not tried the E18s but they're half the price of the 10s, build quality is just more plasticky though.
> 
> I've never rated the e10s for isolation though, no matter how I've worn them I've ended up with cable noise as I've been walking etc and over time they become uncomfortable, at least in my ears. The tech has moved on so so much, I've had the e10s for 2+ years and never thought I could get better, as I say the tech's come on so far in that time many of the recommendations in this thread sound like full size headphones in comparison.
> 
> My faves recently are the fuller sized IEMs, I've tried the Havii B3 pros and they're great but I'm still favouring the VSD3s because of the finicky fit of the B3. I've recently managed to pickup 4-5 arguably technically superior IEMs for the price of the e10s too, can't pass judgement on how good they are in comparison until I hear them, but I'm putting money on them being on par if not better than the e10s, particularly where the money is concerned.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply.  I read where the "S" version of the E10 is supposed to be slightly improved sonically and in build. Think I'll pass on them for now and save up funds for possibly the Duoza.  I'm going to hold off on those though until they are more readily available (which hopefully will happen).
  
 I have the S-018s that everyone is raving about.  However, they just don't excite me like other IEM's in my collection (e.g. Rain2, KC06A).  To me they are bass light and somewhat sterile.  I'm a basshead I guess even though I don't want to admit it.  Plus, that @#$@# cable.
  
 Cheers


----------



## mrmoto050

whitigir said:


> Today I tried comparing S-018 vs my IM70 back to back.
> 
> Low: the bass in the IM70 is slower with a lot of extention which gives it a warmer signature over all, very smooth bass, organic and natural timbre, forwarding. vs s-018. BASS is tighter, shorter extensions, faster, also smooth, but here is the differences in believe. The S-018 tighter and faster bass allows it to bring out mids and highs better, hence the S-018 initially sound brighter, but give it some EQ and it will bring you there. The lesser extensions in the S-018 is the reason why its 3d imaging isn't that good, but in return you get much more details, and forwarding mid. Personal taste here, if you like rumbling bass or not, I like accurate bass notes....I gives it 10/9 from s-018/IM70.
> 
> ...


 
 If you use wide bore silicon tips it will reveal the mids and tone the bass


----------



## Whitigir

mrmoto050 said:


> If you use wide bore silicon tips it will reveal the mids and tone the bass




For the im70 ? I am using it stock silicon tips. I will try something like that later and see. Thanks.


----------



## ozkan

whitigir said:


> Today I tried comparing S-018 vs my IM70 back to back.




Don't judge the IM70s with stock tips. You'd better use some soft and wide bore tips to really appreciate its sound and even remove the filters if it is not enough.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

This besting thing is getting funny. Reach for what you feel is best for your needs at the time you listen to music? I use the FX750 most of the time, but I also use my SoundSOUL s-018 when using my tablet or my phone, the GR07 when listening to instrumental albums, ect ect. I'm not worried about "which one is better", I just use what I want for the use. I think there's too much is it better than this, is it better than that discussion. Use what's in your collection..heck...I'm still using my A71 with my Sansa when I feel like slumming


----------



## Whitigir

ozkan said:


> Don't judge the IM70s with stock tips. You'd better use some soft and wide bore tips to really appreciate its sound and even remove the filters if it is not enough.




Yes I also do that, the T500 comes with it, and it gives even more bass and extensions than I needed . Regardless of tips and filter though, the S-018 performs better in mid range, but lack of that natural, organic, and extensions. So it really depends on what genres and music you like. Also sound signature, I like the s-018 more, but both are excellent .

They both perform exactly as I stated.

I'm-70 is superior in classical and instrumental
S-018 is better in pop, trance, dance, electric.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> This besting thing is getting funny. Reach for what you feel is best for your needs at the time you listen to music? I use the FX750 most of the time, but I also use my SoundSOUL s-018 when using my tablet or my phone, the GR07 when listening to instrumental albums, ect ect. I'm not worried about "which one is better", I just use what I want for the use. I think there's too much is it better than this, is it better than that discussion. Use what's in your collection..heck...I'm still using my A71 with my Sansa when I feel like slumming




True, and I think the best mix up of IM-70+S-018 = FX750 + or so hehehe....I think I am being forced to do this. The lastest things I have read around here is that Fidue A83 is not as natural as FX series. I guess I will soon pick one up, when I have the chance to do so.


----------



## Netforce

slowpickr said:


> Been reading a lot of good reviews lately about the Soundmagic E10(S).  How does it compare to the top IEM's discussed in this thread (e.g. Tenore, Ostry, Havi, T1-E, S-018, etc.)?


 


slowpickr said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I read where the "S" version of the E10 is supposed to be slightly improved sonically and in build. Think I'll pass on them for now and save up funds for possibly the Duoza.  I'm going to hold off on those though until they are more readily available (which hopefully will happen).
> 
> I have the S-018s that everyone is raving about.  However, they just don't excite me like other IEM's in my collection (e.g. Rain2, KC06A).  To me they are bass light and somewhat sterile.  I'm a basshead I guess even though I don't want to admit it.  Plus, that @#$@# cable.
> 
> Cheers


 
 I got the E30 which is kinda the E10 just over ear. They were pretty balanced sounding with sony hybrid tips, the stock tips did not work at all for me and there were quite a few. They did have have surprising good and quality sub bass on them though less quantity than the T1-E which I don't really consider basshead even. I don't have the tenore but the ostry, havi, T1-E I would all say have better sound quality. I am in kinda the same boat thinking the S-018 were largely unimpressive to me considering other IEMs and would say the E30 sounds better than the S-018.
  
 Been playing with my kc06a again as I largely had been ignoring them last few months and they really are quite a fun IEM. Their recessed mids really put me off when I first got them but I've come to enjoy them in their special bassy niche.


----------



## mrmoto050

whitigir said:


> For the im70 ? I am using it stock silicon tips. I will try something like that later and see. Thanks.


 
@Whitigir yes


----------



## RedJohn456

slowpickr said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I read where the "S" version of the E10 is supposed to be slightly improved sonically and in build. Think I'll pass on them for now and save up funds for possibly the Duoza.  I'm going to hold off on those though until they are more readily available (which hopefully will happen).
> 
> I have the S-018s that everyone is raving about.  However, they just don't excite me like other IEM's in my collection (e.g. Rain2, KC06A).  To me they are bass light and somewhat sterile.  I'm a basshead I guess even though I don't want to admit it.  Plus, that @#$@# cable.
> 
> Cheers


 

 How do you find the Rain 2?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

That's the thing. Recessed mids = not as good. The Ostry is not as good as the S-018, and the Pistons fail. The SoundMAgic definitely fail, because I had the SoundMagic and Pistons at the same time, and I preferred the Pistons. The SoundMagic lack fine details and a narrow soundstage. Both these things are NOT missing from the S-018, so it all comes down to Diff'rent Strokes for Diff'rent folks, and sound signatures people are comfortable with, because technically..no.


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> How do you find the Rain 2?


 
 I find them detailed with some treble sparkle, yet warm.  Vocals are not recessed.  There seems to be a mid-bass hump that I think makes it a very warm phone.  However, there is also some sub-bass slam in the lowest registers that can be felt.  Overall, I consider it a nice complement to my other IEMs which sound brighter in comparison.


----------



## RedJohn456

slowpickr said:


> I find them detailed with some treble sparkle, yet warm.  Vocals are not recessed.  There seems to be a mid-bass hump that I think makes it a very warm phone.  However, there is also some sub-bass slam in the lowest registers that can be felt.  Overall, I consider it a nice complement to my other IEMs which sound brighter in comparison.


 

 Hmm, sounds decent for the price.Thank you for the write up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Might be redundant to get it with the VSD3 in my stable already. Cheers


----------



## Netforce

houseofdoom said:


> That's the thing. Recessed mids = not as good. The Ostry is not as good as the S-018, and the Pistons fail. The SoundMAgic definitely fail, because I had the SoundMagic and Pistons at the same time, and I preferred the Pistons. The SoundMagic lack fine details and a narrow soundstage. Both these things are NOT missing from the S-018, so it all comes down to Diff'rent Strokes for Diff'rent folks, and sound signatures people are comfortable with, because technically..no.


 
 I'm moving away from the idea myself that recessed mids are the worst thing in the world. Headphones sometimes aim for the v-shape sound signature and while not the most accurate it does really work well with the typical bassy EDM, rap, hip hop music.
  
 Comparing a balanced sounding/neutral headphone against a v-shaped headphone makes no sense to me. The S-018 obviously isn't a basshead headphone and comparing it with the pistons is literally comparing apples to oranges in my book. The pistons certainly aren't a catch all sound signature and the S-018 isn't either, both fulfills their niches and genres respectively. Citing recessed mids as a reason a balanced headphone is superior to a v-shaped headphone is pretty much a straw man argument, setting up 2 unlike things to basically strike one down.
  
 I certainly don't like beats or bose but they have their places in the marketplace for specific demographics. I focus on sound quality but others may not and I am not going to force it upon others.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> I'm moving away from the idea myself that recessed mids are the worst thing in the world. Headphones sometimes aim for the v-shape sound signature and while not the most accurate it does really work well with the typical bassy EDM, rap, hip hop music.
> 
> Comparing a balanced sounding/neutral headphone against a v-shaped headphone makes no sense to me. The S-018 obviously isn't a basshead headphone and comparing it with the pistons is literally comparing apples to oranges in my book. The pistons certainly aren't a catch all sound signature and the S-018 isn't either, both fulfills their niches and genres respectively. Citing recessed mids as a reason a balanced headphone is superior to a v-shaped headphone is pretty much a straw man argument, setting up 2 unlike things to basically strike one down.
> 
> I certainly don't like beats or bose but they have their places in the marketplace for specific demographics. I focus on sound quality but others may not and I am not going to force it upon others.




+1


----------



## waynes world

netforce said:


> I'm moving away from the idea myself that recessed mids are the worst thing in the world. Headphones sometimes aim for the v-shape sound signature and while not the most accurate it does really work well with the typical bassy EDM, rap, hip hop music.
> 
> Comparing a balanced sounding/neutral headphone against a v-shaped headphone makes no sense to me. The S-018 obviously isn't a basshead headphone and comparing it with the pistons is literally comparing apples to oranges in my book. The pistons certainly aren't a catch all sound signature and the S-018 isn't either, both fulfills their niches and genres respectively. Citing recessed mids as a reason a balanced headphone is superior to a v-shaped headphone is pretty much a straw man argument, setting up 2 unlike things to basically strike one down.
> 
> I certainly don't like beats or bose but they have their places in the marketplace for specific demographics. I focus on sound quality but others may not and I am not going to force it upon others.


 
  
 Well said. Btw, have you tried the newer Beats Studios? I haven't listened to them very much at all, but I thought they sounded pretty darn good when I did.


----------



## Whitigir

netforce said:


> I'm moving away from the idea myself that recessed mids are the worst thing in the world. Headphones sometimes aim for the v-shape sound signature and while not the most accurate it does really work well with the typical bassy EDM, rap, hip hop music.
> 
> Comparing a balanced sounding/neutral headphone against a v-shaped headphone makes no sense to me. The S-018 obviously isn't a basshead headphone and comparing it with the pistons is literally comparing apples to oranges in my book. The pistons certainly aren't a catch all sound signature and the S-018 isn't either, both fulfills their niches and genres respectively. Citing recessed mids as a reason a balanced headphone is superior to a v-shaped headphone is pretty much a straw man argument, setting up 2 unlike things to basically strike one down.
> 
> I certainly don't like beats or bose but they have their places in the marketplace for specific demographics. I focus on sound quality but others may not and I am not going to force it upon others.




Agreed. Now on to some one curiosity about earphones tips. Basic principal = the shorter the tips, and the denser the tips are, the more sound you get out of your pairs. Yes, you can change tips for different sound affects, but you can't change the pair capabilities. 

IM70 is V shaped, slower. S-018 Is more neutral, and faster. I guess this is the biggest difference. And I will say it again. Im70 is best for instrumental and classical or any type of music with slower beats and natural instruments. S-018 IS GOOD for details, and faster music. Because I can't enjoy instrumentals and classical with s0-18 it lacks the natural timbre and extensions, too fast. I can't enjoy trance and electric with IM70... too slow

Also tips that fit im70 will also fit S0-18


----------



## Netforce

waynes world said:


> Well said. Btw, have you tried the newer Beats Studios? I haven't listened to them very much at all, but I thought they sounded pretty darn good when I did.


 
 I don't believe I tried the new Studios. I went to Brookstone and they had a few displays of various things but everything was in pretty rough condition because so many people go to that mall location. Tried the Solo 2 but it looked like someone tugged the cord bit too hard and caused clipping issues on it so I didn't get a full experience listen on it.


----------



## EISENbricher

netforce said:


> I'm moving away from the idea myself that recessed mids are the worst thing in the world. Headphones sometimes aim for the v-shape sound signature and while not the most accurate it does really work well with the typical bassy EDM, rap, hip hop music.
> 
> Comparing a balanced sounding/neutral headphone against a v-shaped headphone makes no sense to me. The S-018 obviously isn't a basshead headphone and comparing it with the pistons is literally comparing apples to oranges in my book. The pistons certainly aren't a catch all sound signature and the S-018 isn't either, both fulfills their niches and genres respectively. Citing recessed mids as a reason a balanced headphone is superior to a v-shaped headphone is pretty much a straw man argument, setting up 2 unlike things to basically strike one down.
> 
> I certainly don't like beats or bose but they have their places in the marketplace for specific demographics. I focus on sound quality but others may not and I am not going to force it upon others.


 
 +2


----------



## Krishna Sasmal

I listen to EDM ... My budget is $70 ..... I want to know whether the Takstar Pro 80's provide good amount of bass and detail?


----------



## RedJohn456

krishna sasmal said:


> I listen to EDM ... My budget is $70 ..... I want to know whether the Takstar Pro 80's provide good amount of bass and detail?


 

 Yes they have ample bass and more detail than you will know what to do with. Keep in mind that the headphone band maybe small depending on your head size. It was too small for me. The treble can be a bit too energetic and splashy and ultimately led me to return it. YMMV depending on if you are treble sensitive or not. 
  
 Also, to get the best out of it make sure to buy the HM5 replacement pads.


----------



## Krishna Sasmal

Any other Bassy and detail headphone's (closed) for $50-70$


----------



## RedJohn456

krishna sasmal said:


> Any other Bassy and detail headphone's (closed) for $50-70$


 

 Takstars may still work for you. They are still amazing headphones in their own right and hard to beat at the price. if you want nice bass headphones and can stretch the budget the Donscorpio Dolphins have gotten some love around here. I however haven't heard them. If you're not treble sensitive the Takstars are still a solid option.


----------



## mochill

krishna sasmal said:


> I listen to EDM ... My budget is $70 ..... I want to know whether the Takstar Pro 80's provide good amount of bass and detail?


 
 jvc ha- s500


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> jvc ha- s500




That might not be a bad suggestion actually..


----------



## mochill

probably the best suggestion


----------



## Wokei

mochill said:


> probably the best suggestion




Yes...Yes...Massa Mo' got it right


----------



## Tom22

netforce said:


> I'm moving away from the idea myself that recessed mids are the worst thing in the world. Headphones sometimes aim for the v-shape sound signature and while not the most accurate it does really work well with the typical bassy EDM, rap, hip hop music.
> 
> Comparing a balanced sounding/neutral headphone against a v-shaped headphone makes no sense to me. The S-018 obviously isn't a basshead headphone and comparing it with the pistons is literally comparing apples to oranges in my book. The pistons certainly aren't a catch all sound signature and the S-018 isn't either, both fulfills their niches and genres respectively. Citing recessed mids as a reason a balanced headphone is superior to a v-shaped headphone is pretty much a straw man argument, setting up 2 unlike things to basically strike one down.
> 
> I certainly don't like beats or bose but they have their places in the marketplace for specific demographics. I focus on sound quality but others may not and I am not going to force it upon others.


 
 my friend those are words i think all of us to should remind ourselves! in total agreement


----------



## Tom22

waynes world said:


> Well said. Btw, have you tried the newer Beats Studios? I haven't listened to them very much at all, but I thought they sounded pretty darn good when I did.


 
 yes yes i have and i'm glad to report their pretty dam good to me too, just a few niggles here and there
  
 the pads are a pillowy soft but a bit shallow and they trap heat like no tomorrow. my ears feel nice in them on cold days but on warmer days, dam they heat up fast
  
 the hiss is another issue, as many have mentioned
  
 plus theres no passive mode! a few times on my commute home or when i'm out for a walk they ran out of juice... and i just became a sad (music-less) man with a $300 pair of shiny orange headphones around my neck.. sad times.....


netforce said:


> I don't believe I tried the new Studios. I went to Brookstone and they had a few displays of various things but everything was in pretty rough condition because so many people go to that mall location. Tried the Solo 2 but it looked like someone tugged the cord bit too hard and caused clipping issues on it so I didn't get a full experience listen on it.


 
 give the solo2s a go in the apple store, they're pretty good with replacing them with a solid pair 
  
 it seems like only the beats get love, the broken p5 ver 2 (both of them) need cable replacing and so does the marshall monitors beside them.
  
 the beats mixrs needs maintenance too....
  
 actually scratch that... only the solo2s are really well kept, didn't try the studio 2013s in there.


----------



## Netforce

tom22 said:


> give the solo2s a go in the apple store, they're pretty good with replacing them with a solid pair
> 
> it seems like only the beats get love, the broken p5 ver 2 (both of them) need cable replacing and so does the marshall monitors beside them.
> 
> ...


 
 Alrighty, I'll try the apple store a shot. Been pretty busy with classes and work that I haven't had much of a chance to give more headphones a listen lol.


----------



## Koolpep

netforce said:


> I'm moving away from the idea myself that recessed mids are the worst thing in the world. Headphones sometimes aim for the v-shape sound signature and while not the most accurate it does really work well with the typical bassy EDM, rap, hip hop music.
> 
> Comparing a balanced sounding/neutral headphone against a v-shaped headphone makes no sense to me. The S-018 obviously isn't a basshead headphone and comparing it with the pistons is literally comparing apples to oranges in my book. The pistons certainly aren't a catch all sound signature and the S-018 isn't either, both fulfills their niches and genres respectively. Citing recessed mids as a reason a balanced headphone is superior to a v-shaped headphone is pretty much a straw man argument, setting up 2 unlike things to basically strike one down.
> 
> I certainly don't like beats or bose but they have their places in the marketplace for specific demographics. I focus on sound quality but others may not and I am not going to force it upon others.


 
  
 Haha, indeed:
  
 It's like testing a sportswear vs a SUV and then complaining the sports car has not enough boot space and the SUV is slower than the sports car.


----------



## wwp8

New headphones required again
  
 From some recommendation, I bought the Dolphin Scorpios, enjoyed them for the 6months(at a guess) I had them, however today I broke them, the plastic near the frame snapped whilst trying to put them on, 
  
 Does anyone have any new recommendations that also has a robust frame?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wwp8 said:


> New headphones required again
> 
> From some recommendation, I bought the Dolphin Scorpios, enjoyed them for the 6months(at a guess) I had them, however today I broke them, the plastic near the frame snapped whilst trying to put them on,
> 
> Does anyone have any new recommendations that also has a robust frame?


 
 Takstar Pro 80.


----------



## wwp8

that was one of my shortlists, do you think it is robust?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wwp8 said:


> that was one of my shortlists, do you think it is robust?


 
 I don't *think* it's robust, it *is* robust.


----------



## funkoid

Just looking for a cheap pair of the AuGlamour AG-R1 or AG1 or R1 - getting confused there seem to be a load of different models with different cables? Can anyone recommend a Chinese based seller?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I wonder if I should take one for the team and try this one


----------



## Netforce

wwp8 said:


> New headphones required again
> 
> From some recommendation, I bought the Dolphin Scorpios, enjoyed them for the 6months(at a guess) I had them, however today I broke them, the plastic near the frame snapped whilst trying to put them on,
> 
> Does anyone have any new recommendations that also has a robust frame?


 


wwp8 said:


> that was one of my shortlists, do you think it is robust?


 
 I agree with thatBeatsguy, the takstar pro 80 are fantastically well built headphones. Depending on sellers they can come with a ridiculously large briefcase that you can keep them in for travel but I pretty much use them at home. They are quite a bit larger than the dolphins with a pretty long cord so they wouldn't particularly be suited for portable use. With nice big and comfy brainwavz hm5 pads they are pretty comfy for all day wear where I would at times get a bit sore on my ears from wearing my dolphins for a while. If you planning on use them with your computer the kingston hyperx cloud is the same thing just with a detachable mic, comes with leather and velour pads. Next month they are coming out with an updated version that uses usb which is pretty handy.


----------



## Dasbo

hal rockwell said:


> I wonder if I should take one for the team and try this one


 
 Do it!!!


----------



## ilikeiem

hal rockwell said:


> I wonder if I should take one for the team and try this one


 
 I always stay away from IEMs with lower than 4 balanced armature driver. Bass is too weak but many people may argue with me


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ilikeiem said:


> I always stay away from IEMs with lower than 4 balanced armature driver. Bass is too weak but many people may argue with me :eek:




From what I can make out from the photo of the IEM on focalprice, it's a microdriver unit, not a BA.


----------



## Dasbo

hal rockwell said:


> From what I can make out from the photo of the IEM on focalprice, it's a microdriver unit, not a BA.


 
 I think he just trolled you.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

dasbo said:


> I think he just trolled you.




I discussed about this IEM with another user in this thread a couple of days ago and he told me that Phi 3.14 make only 3 and 4 BA models and I should look for them on taobao. I looked everywhere and all I found was microdriver models.


----------



## robervaul

ilikeiem said:


> I always stay away from IEMs with lower than 4 balanced armature driver. Bass is too weak but many people may argue with me


 
 Forget all.
 The best IEM basshead ever
 SF 5EB


----------



## MuZo2

ilikeiem said:


> I always stay away from IEMs with lower than 4 balanced armature driver. Bass is too weak but many people may argue with me


 

 Its dynamic driver iem.
 And have you heard westone3 it has lot of bass. TDK BA200 is also good at bass its dual BA.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

dasbo said:


> I think he just trolled you.







robervaul said:


> Forget all.
> 
> The best IEM basshead ever
> 
> SF 5EB







muzo2 said:


> Its dynamic driver iem.
> And have you heard westone3 it has lot of bass. TDK BA200 is also good at bass its dual BA.




I think I'm not the only one that got trolled.


----------



## ilikeiem

hal rockwell said:


> From what I can make out from the photo of the IEM on focalprice, it's a microdriver unit, not a BA.


 
 oops sorry. At first I thought it's was PI 3.14 Audio but when I take a closer look it's not MR2. must be a fake one or other model I haven't seen before.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.8j1GuZ&id=41463996519&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.8j1GuZ&id=42979997325&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ilikeiem said:


> oops sorry. At first I thought it's was PI 3.14 Audio but when I take a closer look it's not MR2. must be a fake one or other model I haven't seen before.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.8j1GuZ&id=41463996519&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.8j1GuZ&id=42979997325&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail




The microdriver is probably a budget Phi 3.14 model. Don't see a reason to knock off an anonymous brand.


----------



## Whitigir

slowpickr said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I read where the "S" version of the E10 is supposed to be slightly improved sonically and in build. Think I'll pass on them for now and save up funds for possibly the Duoza.  I'm going to hold off on those though until they are more readily available (which hopefully will happen).
> 
> I have the S-018s that everyone is raving about.  However, they just don't excite me like other IEM's in my collection (e.g. Rain2, KC06A).  To me they are bass light and somewhat sterile.  I'm a basshead I guess even though I don't want to admit it.  Plus, that @#$@# cable.
> 
> Cheers




Let it burn in, give it more bass using Eq ? May be comply tip too ? I was on the same boat of first impression when i received it, and threw it away for a month, using IM70 instead hehe.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Those look cool regardless...but how do they sound? Could be we looking at the latest budget sensation? Hal...we look forward to your impressions.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

houseofdoom said:


> Those look cool regardless...but how do they sound? Could be we looking at the latest budget sensation? Hal...we look forward to your impressions.




That comment was exactly what I was afraid of. Another IEM. My poor wallet.


----------



## Whitigir

ttpod T2 graph look like a pair of mid and vocal and high emphazised pair of headphone. The one thing holding me back is the design. It look too bulky, how do they fit ? How comfortable are they ...

When compared to fidue A83 graph, the T2 should give more bass respond than 83, and less high. Just saying, if you are fan of mid , neutral, and fidue a83... The T2 is a must. Also from the way the dynamic driver is so far away into the housing, it should result in an even lighter bass.


----------



## Exesteils

hal rockwell said:


> That comment was exactly what I was afraid of. Another IEM. My poor wallet.




It's fine Hal. Just...

Keep Calm 
And
Buy the T2s




whitigir said:


> ttpod T2 graph look like a pair of mid and vocal and high emphazised pair of headphone. The one thing holding me back is the design. It look too bulky, how do they fit ? How comfortable are they ...




They probably fit the same at the VSD5 considering the size. Which are pretty snug


----------



## KeuNamoo

any good budget ciem amongst the asian brands that are reliable??


----------



## garcsa

best ciem , for price! and not only for price!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.thecustomart.com/music_art-custom.php


----------



## twister6

wokei said:


> Yes...Yes...Massa Mo' got it right


 
  
 Brother Wokei, I assume you are done with your "12-step program" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we gonna see more of your posts and gif-entertainment? Really missed that


----------



## Whitigir

garcsa said:


> best ciem , for price! and not only for price!!!
> http://www.thecustomart.com/music_art-custom.php




Wow...thanks mucho.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So far the early impressions for the T2 aren't exactly burning down my house. Almost glad I waited. To me the impressions are very close to the Tenore or Fidue A71? Interesting. Still might give them a shot, but the FX750 have me so spoiled. So spoiled.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> So far the early impressions for the T2 aren't exactly burning down my house. Almost glad I waited. To me the impressions are very close to the Tenore or Fidue A71? Interesting. Still might give them a shot, but the FX750 have me so spoiled. So spoiled.


 
  
 A71 is darker, Tenore is airy and with a better retrieval of details (going by memory), better soundstage too.


----------



## mrmoto050

tom22 said:


> my friend those are words i think all of us to should remind ourselves! in total agreement


 
 +1


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> A71 is darker, Tenore is airy and with a better retrieval of details (going by memory), better soundstage too.


 
  
 But the A71's are just better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(for my preferences anyway)


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> But the A71's are just better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here, fixed it for you! (taking into consideration you already have A71 and not looking for any excuses to spend more money )


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Here, fixed it for you! (taking into consideration you already have A71 and not looking for any excuses to spend more money )


 
  
 Ha! It's actually the Douza's my wallet is concerned about. And I doubt your review is gonna fix that!


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Ha! It's actually the Douza's my wallet is concerned about. And I doubt your review is gonna fix that!


 
  
 Oh suck it up, $99. Not a K3003, not an SE846. And just think how much you'll get back after selling the A71!


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> Oh suck it up, $99. Not a K3003, not an SE846. And just think how much you'll get back after selling the A71!


 
  
 DuoZA is on amazon.jp now for under 9900 yens, that's close to $85.


----------



## kahaluu

That's a great deal. $10 cheaper than what I paid for mine.


----------



## jant71

houseofdoom said:


> $600?!?! Pass! I'll wait for the Truth!


 




  
 Okay maybe you can but I just couldn't resist


----------



## waynes world

> Originally Posted by *jant71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh suck it up, $99. Not a K3003, not an SE846. And just think how much you'll get back after selling the A71!


 
  
 A couple of comments...
  
 1) The douza would work out to something like $120CN (after tenso), but yes, I'm sure that I will suck it up and go for it 
  
 2) I won't be selling my A71's because I like them so very very much. Which is good because I cut off the memory wire and also the cable at the jack is shorting (the jack and strain relief is pretty good, so I blame myself as much as anything for the problem - prolly was a bit rough with them). But thankfully my buddy will be able to replace the jack for me, so I'm good.
  
 3) And even if I did want to sell my A71's, I seem to have an debilitating inability to sell stuff (part of it is laziness I must concede!). I have to get my act together in that regard though, because once I sell some of my stuff, I won't feel so much resistance/angst to buying more & more & more stuff!


----------



## Whitigir

waynes world said:


> A because once I sell some of my stuff, I won't feel so much resistance/angst to buying more & more & more stuff!




This ....is one the thing I need to stop too...lol....it seems buying different budgets headphones are too good a hobby  though I never sell any of mine....just give me away...one day I will have to start selling them when people don't want my freebies anymore lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

jant71 said:


> Okay maybe you can but I just couldn't resist




Hahahaha love it! Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## Tom22

and so it begins!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I might sell my A71, but only because my FX750 blow it so far out of the water, I'm not going to bother using them...but don't take that as they aren't any good..WRONG! They are great, and the positive reviews from all over headfi are warranted. They just aren't as good as the mighty mighty JVC.


----------



## Whitigir

So...are these the same thickness and bulky as IM70 ?


----------



## Netforce

Got my VJJB K1 today, decent clarity for the price. Bass heavy sound out of the box with stock silicone tips. Bit bloated sounding with mid bass creeping into the lower mids. Sound kinda reminds me of KZ EDSE.


----------



## Whitigir

Well....the thing about headphones is like this...they are either this...or that, while with my loud speaker hi-if home speakers setup, I can just adjust it anyway I like


----------



## altrunox

luberconn said:


> i dont think Heir Audio is a chinese/asian brand.


 
  
 Heir, Noble and UM are from China


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Brother Wokei, I assume you are done with your "12-step program"  so we gonna see more of your posts and gif-entertainment? Really missed that




"12-step program"....yeah...so much for sanctification process...coming back with a BANG...just got me self DX90...head fi is a bottom less pit...muahahahaha


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> I might sell my A71, but only because my FX750 blow it so far out of the water, I'm not going to bother using them...but don't take that as they aren't any good..WRONG! They are great, and the positive reviews from all over headfi are warranted. They just aren't as good as the mighty mighty JVC.


 
  
 I understand the concept, and I even admire it. But damn, the A71's sound so good to me. I bet the A71's are better for portable use than the 750's (the a71's are very light). What iems do you use right now when out and about?


----------



## Hisoundfi

That new Hum Pervasion looks like a dope DAP


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> That new Hum Pervasion looks like a dope DAP




Time to upgrade your dap source .....upgradetitis ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Time to upgrade your dap source .....upgradetitis ?


No more major purchases for me my friend. I need to get "sellmyschiitatitis" lol


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> No more major purchases for me my friend. I need to get "sellmyschiitatitis" lol




Me find it hard to sell me old gears..it reminds me the journey in headfi...the bad and good buy...mostly good bcuz the friends made in headfi

Btw...K1 bought...Cheers


----------



## gyx11

wokei said:


> Me find it hard to sell me old gears..it reminds me the journey in headfi...the bad and good buy...*mostly good bcuz the friends made in headfi*
> 
> Btw...K1 bought...Cheers




I endorse this.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> I understand the concept, and I even admire it. But damn, the A71's sound so good to me. I bet the A71's are better for portable use than the 750's (the a71's are very light). What iems do you use right now when out and about?




My portable is my S-018, so I go from woodie to woodie in my life now. So many woodies, and so little time. Lol


----------



## indieman

tom22 said:


> and so it begins!




Those look even bigger than the havis!


----------



## Tom22

wokei said:


> Me find it hard to sell me old gears..it reminds me the journey in headfi...the bad and good buy...mostly good bcuz the friends made in headfi
> 
> Btw...K1 bought...Cheers


  

 i agree my friend! but i can't justify hording all of these guys, they deserve a home that can give them the attention they deserve! or at least more than what i give them!


indieman said:


> Those look even bigger than the havis!


 
 yes they are! longer and thicker (so if you have "flat" ears so to speak) they will stick out


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Me find it hard to sell me old gears..it reminds me the journey in headfi...the bad and good buy...mostly good bcuz the friends made in headfi
> 
> Btw...K1 bought...Cheers


 
 I am to the point that before I buy something, I check to see if I already bought it and forgot about it FML.
  
 It's sick and twisted...
  
 Love you guys


----------



## rontant

wokei said:


> "12-step program"....yeah...so much for sanctification process...coming back with a BANG...just got me self DX90...head fi is a bottom less pit...muahahahaha


 
 Congrats Wokei! DX90 is such a beauty! I would have bought it myself if only it wasn't out of stock at the two shops I visited.


----------



## Wokei

rontant said:


> Congrats Wokei! DX90 is such a beauty! I would have bought it myself if only it wasn't out of stock at the two shops I visited.




Yeah man ..totally agreed ...also they came bundled with Brainwavz R3 FOC ....nice looking milk bottles


----------



## Hisoundfi

@Wokei welcome back buddy,  we missed ya!


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> @Wokei
> welcome back buddy,  we missed ya!




+lots


----------



## cowculator

mrmoto050 said:


> Dug out my XBA-H3's last night just to take a break from all of the cheaper China IEM's I've been listening to the last few months.
> Wow, they leave most of my other IEM's in the dust, so much fuller, richer and huge soundstage. Makes the others like soundsoul sound sort of hollow sounding . I do agree there is a huge difference in price, but the sound stage/signature changes exponentially also.




That is why I am more than pleased to just stay at the budget price range. I am rather careless and sometimes lose things or damage them like recently i was exiting the train and the cords got caught in a lady's handbag and she was oblivious to it and continued moving inside, i was outside and the train door just shut and my earphones made its own solo journey 1/2 in the carriage and 1/2 outside. 

Once your ear has "evolved" to appreciate higher grade earphones, everything else is just not satisfying. I am lucky I can still say that I enjoy the sound of my KZs and if I lose one, i replace it with little or no sorrow.


----------



## funkoid

Can anyone recommend any good tip suppliers in china? I tried a selection of foam tips from a seller a few months back, they weren't bad, they just weren't great  Different colours had different mould consistencies so I've only ended up using the grey tips out of that pack in the end.


----------



## bertwong

funkoid said:


> Can anyone recommend any good tip suppliers in china? I tried a selection of foam tips from a seller a few months back, they weren't bad, they just weren't great  Different colours had different mould consistencies so I've only ended up using the grey tips out of that pack in the end.


 

 Ostry. There's a filter in the tip.


----------



## Ruben123

Anyone tried or gonna try these budget woodies from lunashops? $12 and other offerings from the brand have been reviewed well too (2-3 years ago).
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=3433
  
  
 These arent too famous which is a shame for the mid-centrish sound they have compared to v-shaped IEMs at this price point. Analogsurvivor recommended them to me years ago, their housings are REALLY small and light. Thought they were discontinued everywhere... http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=3426


----------



## masronmarsa

I love this post more that I can say. This post make me feel really brotherly.


----------



## Wokei

ruben123 said:


> Anyone tried or gonna try these budget woodies from lunashops? $12 and other offerings from the brand have been reviewed well too (2-3 years ago).
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=3433
> 
> ...




Yup ...me have the XKDUN CK-700 ....pretty good ....maybe shld try this CK-W1000



masronmarsa said:


> I love this post more that I can say. This post make me feel really brotherly.




What post ? ...cheers


----------



## Ap616

Think he meant "thread" but idk Wokei


----------



## funkoid

Well my VJJB K1's arrived this morning? Got to mess with tips yet but I'm not hugely impressed. They sound very compressed and muddy to me, particularly if you use silicone tips.


----------



## Koolpep

funkoid said:


> Well my VJJB K1's arrived this morning? Got to mess with tips yet but I'm not hugely impressed. They sound very compressed and muddy to me, particularly if you use silicone tips.


 
  
 Welcome in the club of the hype-train victims, LOL


----------



## BloodyPenguin

funkoid said:


> Well my VJJB K1's arrived this morning? Got to mess with tips yet but I'm not hugely impressed. They sound very compressed and muddy to me, particularly if you use silicone tips.


 
 Same here.  Not a fan of the VJJB K1 sound, got to try a few tips.
  
 They fit well though and I will most likely keep them for fun bassy stuff.
  
  
  
 My SoundSOUL S-018 were the best Hype Train purchase ever though.  LOVE THEM.
  
 ..


----------



## mrmoto050

cowculator said:


> That is why I am more than pleased to just stay at the budget price range. I am rather careless and sometimes lose things or damage them like recently i was exiting the train and the cords got caught in a lady's handbag and she was oblivious to it and continued moving inside, i was outside and the train door just shut and my earphones made its own solo journey 1/2 in the carriage and 1/2 outside.
> 
> Once your ear has "evolved" to appreciate higher grade earphones, everything else is just not satisfying. I am lucky I can still say that I enjoy the sound of my KZs and if I lose one, i replace it with little or no sorrow.


 
 I fully understand. I only listen to the H3's at home. I buy the budget phones also, they are kind of like Lay's Potato Chips..."Bet you can't eat just one" if you get the drift..LOL Waiting on my VSD5 and TTPOD 2's HA!


----------



## EISENbricher

koolpep said:


> Welcome in the club of the hype-train victims, LOL


 
 lol mine still on the way. No regrets though if they are fun/bassy kind of. I'd love to have such sound.


----------



## mrmoto050

bloodypenguin said:


> Same here.  Not a fan of the VJJB K1 sound, got to try a few tips.
> 
> They fit well though and I will most likely keep them for fun bassy stuff.
> 
> ...


 
 Try some wide bore silicon tips if you have them, or Comply


----------



## BloodyPenguin

mrmoto050 said:


> or Comply


 
 Yes, funny you should say that.  Just ordered a set of Comply for the VJJB K1.  I already use Comply tips for all my other earphones.
  
 ..


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> Yes, funny you should say that.  Just ordered a set of Comply for the VJJB K1.  I already use Comply tips for all my other earphones.
> 
> ..




T500 Works best, i ordered a new set of them


----------



## cowculator

cowculator said:


> That is why I am more than pleased to just stay at the budget price range. I am rather careless and sometimes lose things or damage them like recently i was exiting the train and the cords got caught in a lady's handbag and she was oblivious to it and continued moving inside, i was outside and the train door just shut and my earphones made its own solo journey 1/2 in the carriage and 1/2 outside.
> 
> Once your ear has "evolved" to appreciate higher grade earphones, everything else is just not satisfying. I am lucky I can still say that I enjoy the sound of my KZs and if I lose one, i replace it with little or no sorrow.


  

 Quote:


mrmoto050 said:


> I fully understand. I only listen to the H3's at home. I buy the budget phones also, they are kind of like Lay's Potato Chips..."Bet you can't eat just one" if you get the drift..LOL Waiting on my VSD5 and TTPOD 2's HA!


 
  
 I hear you on the Lay's Potato chip analogy, it's hard to have just one. I was actually on my way to meet my girlfriend then and in the rush hour, some lady snagged her handbag against my cord, I would've slammed on the door to alert the staff and gone after the train or rather her, but she didn't look all that cute. In situations like this, you don't need an ice breaking or a cold open and it's an ideal way to get things started. Oh well...


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> T500 Works best, i ordered a new set of them


 
 Yep, that is exactly what I ordered.  In Multi-Colors.


----------



## funkoid

bloodypenguin said:


> Yep, that is exactly what I ordered.  In Multi-Colors.


 
  
 Been meaning to try some of these for a while, i've been getting similar ones but not comply branded. Where's the cheapest place you can pick them up now?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

funkoid said:


> Been meaning to try some of these for a while, i've been getting similar ones but not comply branded. Where's the cheapest place you can pick them up now?


 
 I was able to pick up a set of T-400 for $10 at amazon a week or so ago.  But I can not find the T-500 anywhere for less than about $15.  At least with my Amazon account they give me a $1 free credit towards music.


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> I was able to pick up a set of T-400 for $10 at amazon a week or so ago.  But I can not find the T-500 anywhere for less than about $15.  At least with my Amazon account they give me a $1 free credit towards music.




Yeah...these are expensive as heck lol...but at least we get 3 pairs for about 6 months of usages lol. But as an enthusiast, this is just not the only thing right ? Everything just add up...lol


----------



## robervaul

bloodypenguin said:


> Yep, that is exactly what I ordered.  In Multi-Colors.


 
  
Could I use these in S-018 ??

 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2450


  
​


----------



## BloodyPenguin

robervaul said:


> Could I use these in S-018 ??
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2450
> 
> ...


 
  
 EDIT:  Those will not fit the S-018.  They are the same size as the Comply T-100.
  
 ..


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bloodypenguin said:


> Same here.  Not a fan of the VJJB K1 sound, got to try a few tips.
> 
> They fit well though and I will most likely keep them for fun bassy stuff.
> 
> ...




+1 yes SIR!


----------



## Whitigir

Well ... I hope my T2 hype train purchase is well worth it lol...crossing fingers.


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Well ... I hope my T2 hype train purchase is well worth it lol...crossing fingers.


 

 Who is hyping that train?  Not me


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Choo choo...the little hype that could.


----------



## benjitb

Hello to you Chinese/Asian brand aficionados, my first post here, I was going to read through the thread but not a chance, this thread is huge!
  
 I am looking for a closed HP for use from my phone for walkies and travel. I was looking at the Takstar Pro80 (I've checked in on their thread) but apparantly my phone may not drive them that well (even though they "scale up" well, i've already ordered a AKG K612 pro for home use)
  
 Music choice is Folk-Rock/Folk/Alt-Rock/Acoustic/Indie/Soul/Classical.
  
 Any help welcome. I was looking at the Pro80's for £35. I hear people praise the DonDolphins, but at £50 I'd really like to try them before spending that. Thanks


----------



## mrmoto050

benjitb said:


> Hello to you Chinese/Asian brand aficionados, my first post here, I was going to read through the thread but not a chance, this thread is huge!
> 
> I am looking for a closed HP for use from my phone for walkies and travel. I was looking at the Takstar Pro80 (I've checked in on their thread) but apparantly my phone may not drive them that well (even though they "scale up" well, i've already ordered a AKG K612 pro for home use)
> 
> ...


 
 If you can find them, pickup the SoundSoul S-018 IEM's small phone huge sound, with the right tips good isolation at around $7.99 from Amazon


----------



## benjitb

mrmoto050 said:


> If you can find them, pickup the SoundSoul S-018 IEM's small phone huge sound, with the right tips good isolation at around $7.99 from Amazon


 

 Thanks for a very fast response mrmoto, I bought some IEM's (Cresyn LMX-E630) years ago and found i wasn't too keen on them. Having the left side twice as long as the right meant they always fell out too.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

mrmoto050 said:


> If you can find them, pickup the SoundSoul S-018 IEM's small phone huge sound, with the right tips good isolation at around $7.99 from Amazon


 
 They are now $12.99USD from Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GISUL8/
  
 ..


----------



## Whitigir

Lol...still worth the quality, I am telling you. Grab it while you can.


----------



## wwp8

netforce said:


> I agree with thatBeatsguy, the takstar pro 80 are fantastically well built headphones. Depending on sellers they can come with a ridiculously large briefcase that you can keep them in for travel but I pretty much use them at home. They are quite a bit larger than the dolphins with a pretty long cord so they wouldn't particularly be suited for portable use. With nice big and comfy brainwavz hm5 pads they are pretty comfy for all day wear where I would at times get a bit sore on my ears from wearing my dolphins for a while. If you planning on use them with your computer the kingston hyperx cloud is the same thing just with a detachable mic, comes with leather and velour pads. Next month they are coming out with an updated version that uses usb which is pretty handy.





Just about to order these to find info regarding these are not that comfortable for people with bigger heads, i do have quite a big head, , how true is this info?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ruben123 said:


> Anyone tried or gonna try these budget woodies from lunashops? $12 and other offerings from the brand have been reviewed well too (2-3 years ago).
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=3433
> 
> ...







wokei said:


> Yup ...me have the XKDUN CK-700 ....pretty good ....maybe shld try this CK-W1000
> What post ? ...cheers




i've been praising XKDUN woodies a couple of posts ago. All of the XKDUN models can be bought half the price of lunashops from eforchina. Really nice IEMs for the price.


----------



## Netforce

benjitb said:


> Hello to you Chinese/Asian brand aficionados, my first post here, I was going to read through the thread but not a chance, this thread is huge!
> 
> I am looking for a closed HP for use from my phone for walkies and travel. I was looking at the Takstar Pro80 (I've checked in on their thread) but apparantly my phone may not drive them that well (even though they "scale up" well, i've already ordered a AKG K612 pro for home use)
> 
> ...


 
 I got the Takstar pro 80 and the Dolphins, I like them both but wouldn't say the pro 80 are really a portable set of cans. They are fairly large but with brainwavz hm5 pads they are super comfy. Cord is quite a long and thick cord. They were designed for home/studio use whereas the dolphins are much lower profile design and I use on the go pretty often. Cup size are tad shallow so I get a bit uncomfortable after prolonged use but I get used to it.
  


wwp8 said:


> Just about to order these to find info regarding these are not that comfortable for people with bigger heads, i do have quite a big head, , how true is this info?


 
 Maybe if you are using them with stock pads. With the brainwavz hm5 pads I can wear the pro 80 all day and feel super comfy on my big head lol.


----------



## bhazard

Xiaomi is making headphones now. Want.
  
 http://www.gizchina.com/2015/01/15/xiaomi-mi-headphones-announced-complement-mi-note-audio-hardware/


----------



## benjitb

netforce said:


> I got the Takstar pro 80 and the Dolphins, I like them both but wouldn't say the pro 80 are really a portable set of cans. They are fairly large but with brainwavz hm5 pads they are super comfy. Cord is quite a long and thick cord. They were designed for home/studio use whereas the dolphins are much lower profile design and I use on the go pretty often. Cup size are tad shallow so I get a bit uncomfortable after prolonged use but I get used to it.
> 
> Maybe if you are using them with stock pads. With the brainwavz hm5 pads I can wear the pro 80 all day and feel super comfy on my big head lol.


 

 Thanks Netforce, looks like i'll look elsewhere for a portable pair


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

bhazard said:


> Xiaomi is making headphones now. Want.
> 
> http://www.gizchina.com/2015/01/15/xiaomi-mi-headphones-announced-complement-mi-note-audio-hardware/


 looks orgasmic for 80$. Like seriously, I expected to see a 200$ price tag on it. Wonder how it sounds?


----------



## suzook

dischorddubstep said:


> looks orgasmic for 80$. Like seriously, I expected to see a 200$ price tag on it. Wonder how it sounds?


 
 They are pushing them as portable, and on the go, but why make them open back???? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## luberconn

suzook said:


> They are pushing them as portable, and on the go, but why make them open back???? Doesn't make sense.


 
  
 they are listed as "semi-open". i just got some fidelio L1 (semi-open) and they seem to work great with music playing.  the other day i had them at about 60% volume and my gf was talking to me and i didnt hear a thing she said.   i guess for being out and about they are fine.  probably not the best if in a crowded train or library due to sound leakage.


----------



## altrunox

Guys, where's that love for Ostry?!
  
 KC08!
  
 http://www.ostry.com.cn/?language=zh#


----------



## Netforce

altrunox said:


> Guys, where's that love for Ostry?!
> 
> KC08!
> 
> http://www.ostry.com.cn/?language=zh#


 
 Any new news about them. Their site got updated like a month ago and otherwise there hasn't been anything new info wise since then.


suzook said:


> They are pushing them as portable, and on the go, but why make them open back???? Doesn't make sense.


 
 The koss portapro and ksc75 are also semi open, both function well outside.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

altrunox said:


> Guys, where's that love for Ostry?!
> 
> KC08!
> 
> http://www.ostry.com.cn/?language=zh#


 
 Earbuds???
 Ehh, sorry, I'll pass.


----------



## RedJohn456

thatbeatsguy said:


> Earbuds???
> Ehh, sorry, I'll pass.


 

 Them KC07 is still coming, will be a proper IEM according to the site.


----------



## Netforce

thatbeatsguy said:


> Earbuds???
> Ehh, sorry, I'll pass.


 

 But muh kc07


----------



## thatBeatsguy

redjohn456 said:


> thatbeatsguy said:
> 
> 
> > Earbuds???
> ...


 
 Oh yeah, I forgot about those looks-like-Edition-10 IEMs.


----------



## altrunox

Nothing about specs and release date, just the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I just know that the KC07 will have the KC06 driver + 1BA, nothing more.


----------



## bhazard

*SYUN ME-1*
  
 SYUN is a relatively new brand out of China with an apparently well known (in China) acoustic tuning staff behind it. The ME-1 is the current flagship, and it is an impressive debut.
  
*Specifications: *

Driver unit: 9.8 mm dynamic driver 
Rated Impedance: 30 Ohm 
Sensitivity: 120 dB/mW 
Frequency response: 15Hz- 22KHz 
Plug: 3.5mm gold plated plug
Cable: 1.20 mm TPU cable
  
*Build Quality: *

Attractive, flashy design 
Sturdy, light
  
 With its shiny gold metallic coated housing, a quick visual of the ME-1 is striking. A large grilled vent in the back allows a semi-open sound with good isolation. The housing is small and should fit in most ears without any issues. The cable has little to no microphonics, but it is more of a standard wire look and subdued compared to the housing.
  
*Accessories:*

3 pairs of silicon tips (S,M,L)
Velvet Bag
  
 For a $100 IEM, this is a bit disappointing. The silicone tips are standard issue and not much better than what you would get from cheaper IEMS. The Hifiman RE-400 came with an abundance of tips at this price in comparison. The lack of accessories makes it seem like less of a value, but then again most enthusiasts have their own special sets of tips they enjoy. I’m all for cutting back fluff in order to lower the buying price, so I hope that’s what SYUN went for here.
  
*Sound Quality:*

Mostly analytical, flat sound
Can be a bit thin for bass lovers
Vocals shine
Big soundstage
Benefits greatly from an amp
  
 The ME-1 can be best described as a dynamic earphone that sounds like a single balanced armature one. The sound kept reminding me of the MeElectronics A161P BA, but at a more refined level.
  
 The sound is very analytical, which is unusual from a single dynamic driver. Those who like a thick, deep, driving bass will not find it here, as the sound signature remains relatively flat throughout. It does take EQ well, so a good 30% bass boost is possible (and pleasing).
  
 The tuning is centered on excellent vocal performance. Clarity and soundstage are above average and validate the ~$100 price point. The wide soundstage is very reminiscent of the Havi B3 Pro 1’s, although not quite at its level.
  
 The flat sound is both a pro and a con. Highs can seem to be a bit much at times, which is the same problem I had with the A161P. Unlike the A161P, a bass boost can be applied to smooth things out without ruining the sound. EDM and bass oriented music can sound a bit thin as well without that boost. If you loved the A161P, you’ll love the ME-1 as well.
  
 The ME-1 is also a bit hard to drive. Out of a smartphone they are just barely passable. With a small or solid amp, the extra power allows the ME-1 to be driven properly to its full capability.
  
*Thoughts:*
  
 I love transparent, analytical sound with the ability to add bass boost as needed without distortion. The ME-1 does this, and does it well. If you like this kind of sound, the SYUN is worth a buy. Recommended.
  
 The SYUN ME-1 can be found at lendmeurears.com
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun-me-1/


----------



## BloodyPenguin

altrunox said:


> Guys, where's that love for Ostry?!
> 
> KC08!
> 
> http://www.ostry.com.cn/?language=zh#




Ohhh... Love me some Earbuds...

..


----------



## Jo0b4k4

I just got my SoundSOUL S-018s. All I can say is holy ****.......I cant wait to hear how much better these will sound after they've been broken in.


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

I just received my new pair of Ivery IS-1 after my last pair broke and I could get these for dirt cheap from mp4nation. Compared to the old pair the sound is much worse, sounds kind of muffled whereas the old pair that was broken in was slightly more airy and had better mids and highs. Still waiting for my VJJB K1 to come in as well as my Piston 2.0(which I loved but lost somewhere)
  
 Also got my eye on the TTPOD T1E and T2E but first got to burn through these IEMs


----------



## thatBeatsguy

drinkyoghurt said:


> I just received my new pair of Ivery IS-1 after my last pair broke and I could get these for dirt cheap from mp4nation. Compared to the old pair the sound is much worse, sounds kind of muffled whereas the old pair that was broken in was slightly more airy and had better mids and highs. Still waiting for my VJJB K1 to come in as well as my Piston 2.0(which I loved but lost somewhere)
> 
> Also got my eye on the TTPOD T1E and *T2** but first got to burn through these IEMs


 
 FTFY.


----------



## EISENbricher

Soundsoul S-018 beat Tenores or not? Anyone ??


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> Soundsoul S-018 beat Tenores or not? Anyone ??




The A71 is like the big brother of the Tenore. Very similar ss, but with much bigger bass on the A71. The S-018 similarities to the Tenore begin and end with the mids and soundstage. Both are smooth, non sibilant, and detailed, with wide soundstage, BUT the S-018 has far greater extension on the top and the bottom compared to the Tenore. Cymbals and Crashes shimmer and roll off much later than the Tenore, and the bass, though similar in quality, digs deeper and has more punch, while the Tenore is slightly more articulate and tame. 

Hope this helps?


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> The A71 is like the big brother of the Tenore. Very similar ss, but with much bigger bass on the A71. The S-018 similarities to the Tenore begin and end with the mids and soundstage. Both are smooth, non sibilant, and detailed, with wide soundstage, BUT the S-018 has far greater extension on the top and the bottom compared to the Tenore. Cymbals and Crashes shimmer and roll off much later than the Tenore, and the bass, though similar in quality, digs deeper and has more punch, while the Tenore is slightly more articulate and tame.
> 
> Hope this helps?


 
 Oh... overall they ARE better than Tenores.
  
 Makes me even more sad that they are only available in US ~


----------



## HouseOfDoom

EISENbricher, where do you live?


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> EISENbricher, where do you live?


 
 I live in India : )


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> I live in India : )




pm me


----------



## ozkan

eisenbricher said:


> Oh... overall they ARE better than Tenores.
> 
> Makes me even more sad that they are only available in US ~




+1


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

Update on my ivery IS-1. Already broken at 2nd use. Left channel not working and right channel also cutting out. Good thing they were so cheap.


----------



## 1clearhead

drinkyoghurt said:


> Update on my ivery IS-1. Already broken at 2nd use. Left channel not working and right channel also cutting out. Good thing they were so cheap.


 
  
 If you want a similar signature to the Ivery IS-1 without the QC and SQ issues? Just go for the *SADES SA608*. It has a better texture and micro-details with a better sub-bass to mid-bass depth and impact compared to the IS-1. It has slide chin guard, strain release ends, and a thicker wire compared to my dgs100's. They have an aluminum housing with a 9mm titanium diaphragm. No issues with these IEM's. I think they sound great! And, though their signature is different from my S-018, I like them just as much.
  
 Here's some picks.....
  




  
 I sent you some links to check them out.....
  
 1. http://www.amazon.com/FOME-Professional-Earphone-Cellphone-Headphone/dp/B00P7RABIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421403983&sr=8-1&keywords=sades+sa608&pebp=1421404004601&peasin=B00P7RABIC
  
 2. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sades-SA608-9mm-Hyper-Magic-Sound-Moving-Coil-Dynamic-Deep-Bass-Sports-Games-Stereo-Music-In/32226571471.html


----------



## Dasbo

1clearhead said:


> If you want a similar signature to the Ivery IS-1 without the QC and SQ issues? Just go for the *SADES SA608*. It has a better texture and micro-details with a better sub-bass to mid-bass depth and impact compared to the IS-1. It has slide chin guard, strain release ends, and a thicker wire compared to my dgs100's. They have an aluminum housing with a 9mm titanium diaphragm. No issues with these IEM's. I think they sound great! And, though their signature is different from my S-018, I like them just as much.
> 
> Here's some picks.....
> 
> ...


 
 Dem pixels

 They look really nice thought.


----------



## Whitigir

jo0b4k4 said:


> I just got my SoundSOUL S-018s. All I can say is holy ****.......I cant wait to hear how much better these will sound after they've been broken in.




Vent mods and T500 comply tips, and u have a beast


----------



## robervaul

ozkan said:


> +1


 
 www.shipito.com

 USA Address & Mail Forwarding
  
Shipito can help you *ship *packages from U.S.A. to any country in the world.
  
 I use and recommend.​


----------



## ilikeiem

This is one of my favorite chinese IEM, SIDY DM3.   Really good for basshead like me. I like super punchy mid bass.
  
  

  

  

  
 bass: dive deep, rebound quickly, high accuracy and low distortion.


----------



## encoreAC

ilikeiem said:


> This is one of my favorite chinese IEM, SIDY DM3.   Really good for basshead like me. I like super punchy mid bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ehh I heard the opposite. Boomy and unprecise bass without focus. Didn't like them at all.


----------



## ilikeiem

encoreac said:


> Ehh I heard the opposite. Boomy and unprecise bass without focus. Didn't like them at all.


 
 Interesting!. Can you give me the name of music that you use to test SIDY DM3?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

drinkyoghurt said:


> Update on my ivery IS-1. Already broken at 2nd use. Left channel not working and right channel also cutting out. Good thing they were so cheap.


 
 Mine is also getting major channel imbalance. Not gonna bother getting another as the good pairs are really hard to find.


----------



## encoreAC

ilikeiem said:


> Interesting!. Can you give me the name of music that you use to test SIDY DM3?


 
  
 They have this sound with every kind of music I played. My pair of DGS100 have the same issues.


----------



## mrmoto050

1clearhead said:


> If you want a similar signature to the Ivery IS-1 without the QC and SQ issues? Just go for the *SADES SA608*. It has a better texture and micro-details with a better sub-bass to mid-bass depth and impact compared to the IS-1. It has slide chin guard, strain release ends, and a thicker wire compared to my dgs100's. They have an aluminum housing with a 9mm titanium diaphragm. No issues with these IEM's. I think they sound great! And, though their signature is different from my S-018, I like them just as much.
> 
> Here's some picks.....
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> Ehh I heard the opposite. Boomy and unprecise bass without focus. Didn't like them at all.


 
 I agree more with what ilikeiem hears. Have you tried different tips?


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> I agree more with what ilikeiem hears. Have you tried different tips?


 
  
 Yes,  I didn't like the bass of both sidy phones. Both phones have way boomier bass than my other phones for my ears.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Mid bass can overwhelm some with Sidy products. I don't disagree with this. I didn't care too much for the DM3.

But... 

Despite the criticism, my dgs100 pairs so well with my Fiio e18,I still love that combination and use it to this day. 

Liking something will always create skepticism and rally critics who disagree with you. In the end, it's about what you have, and what you like. 

So much goes into how a product sounds. The type of music file used and how well it was recorded, the type of music, the sound processing chip, the power of the device, the cables and connections, the volume used, the surrounding environment's sound, the output impedance, the power supply, the volume used, the seal of the headphones or iems, the tips used,the amount of time burned into a piece of gear, and after all of this we have the greatest variable which is the person who's listening to it, and their personal taste at that time in terms of preferred sound signature. Nothing is black and white with this hobby.

One thing we rarely discuss in this thread is impedance, types of music and what type of file used, and volume used. Impedance plays a HUGE role in how a headphone or iem sounds. 

I like having several different sources and amps. It gives me an opportunity to get the most out of each headphone and IEM I purchase.


----------



## mrmoto050

hisoundfi said:


> Mid bass can overwhelm some with Sidy products. I don't disagree with this. I didn't care too much for the DM3.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


 
@Hisoundfi Very well put


----------



## Ira Delphic

hisoundfi said:


> Mid bass can overwhelm some with Sidy products. I don't disagree with this. I didn't care too much for the DM3.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just suggested over in KZ thread that *a core set of high quality sound samples* could be used by reviewers. Of course they could use their own music as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> Mid bass can overwhelm some with Sidy products. I don't disagree with this. I didn't care too much for the DM3.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1


----------



## ilikeiem

encoreac said:


> Yes,  I didn't like the bass of both sidy phones. Both phones have way boomier bass than my other phones for my ears.


 
 mrmoto050 is right.  different eartips make a huge difference in sound shaping of DM3. If you don't like the bass of SIDY then try wide bore eartips.  you won't hear  L-shaped sound anymore.


----------



## encoreAC

ilikeiem said:


> mrmoto050 is right.  different eartips make a huge difference in sound shaping of DM3. If you don't like the bass of SIDY then try wide bore eartips.  you won't hear  L-shaped sound anymore.


 
  
 Nah I changed the ear tips and tried different ones. The bass remains unprecise and boomy affecting even the midrange. They are just not my type of phone at all. 
  
 I would prefer the DGS100 over the DM3, but I also would not describe them as great. For me the sidy phones have too many flaws and sound unrefined.


----------



## bhazard

I'm still trying to sell off my DM3. They were underwhelming.
  
 I'd trade my Vivo XE-800 to anyone who ends up not liking the TTPod T2.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## ilikeiem

hisoundfi said:


>


 
 Was it AUGlamour?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Auglamour ag-r1

I'm liking them. 

I did a little mod with some wide bore tips. 

I have had 3 pairs and all 3 sounded different. 

First pair is all mid bass (still have it) 

Second pair had driver distortion at low frequencies on one side (rattling from 20-50hz. I exchanged it. 

Third pair had venting issues (one side had good bass and played frequencies down to 20hz) and the other side had very faint response from 20-60 Hz. I solved this issue somewhat by sliding a pair of wide bore tips over the hozzle all the way down to the housing (which covered each vent) and evened out the venting issue. They now sound full without being bloated, and they are now balanced.


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> Auglamour ag-r1
> 
> I'm liking them.
> 
> ...




Respect man....never give up...big up..buddy


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Respect man....never give up...big up..buddy


If there's a will there's a way. These sound really good now.


----------



## Whitigir

Wow...seems like Duoza outperforms T2 by miles...it can even compete against fx850 flagship from jvc...and those are 300 bracket....wow. This is a no brainer to decide on which one at the same price point.


----------



## vlenbo

whitigir said:


> Wow...seems like Duoza outperforms T2 by miles...it can even compete against fx850 flagship from jvc...and those are 300 bracket....wow. This is a no brainer to decide on which one at the same price point.




Buy it NOW.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ilikeiem said:


> This is one of my favorite chinese IEM, SIDY DM3.   Really good for basshead like me. I like super punchy mid bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you like super punchy mid bass, but with superior tuning, the Fidue A71 are your must purchase.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> I'm still trying to sell off my DM3. They were underwhelming.
> 
> I'd trade my Vivo XE-800 to anyone who ends up not liking the TTPod T2.




I thought the XE-800 were your favorite pair? Your top dog? What happened? Be honest...


----------



## bhazard

houseofdoom said:


> I thought the XE-800 were your favorite pair? Your top dog? What happened? Be honest...


 
 Time and money. I owned the HE-500 and DN-2000 too. I'd rather sell off and continue trying new things.
  
 SQ wise it is the best IEM I currently own. The cable is a PITA during my commute though.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Time and money. I owned the HE-500 and DN-2000 too. I'd rather sell off and continue trying new things.
> 
> SQ wise it is the best IEM I currently own. The cable is a PITA during my commute though.




Ok thanks.


----------



## ilikeiem

houseofdoom said:


> If you like super punchy mid bass, but with superior tuning, the Fidue A71 are your must purchase.


 
 Fidue A71 is also one of my favorite. Thanks for your great recommendation.  I do like bass oriented IEM


----------



## waynes world

ilikeiem said:


> Fidue A71 is also one of my favorite. Thanks for your great recommendation.  I do like bass oriented IEM


 
  
 And you know they get the big thumbs up from me!


----------



## mrmoto050

waynes world said:


> And you know they get the big thumbs up from me!


 
 +1 been listening to mine all day using my Onn Q9 player.


----------



## Roderick

I did some digging on those Xiaomi mi headphones.
  
 - Mi's come with extra set off earpads that transform them into over ear headphones. 
 - 50mm beryllium drivers, 32ohm
 - detachable kevlar reinforced silver plated cable
 - hard carry case, bag, 6,5mm and airplane adaptor included
 - Apparently those are tuned like pistons. Big bass, clear highs.
 - It looks like the cups are metal when looking at the pictures closely. Headband slider appears to be metal as well. Weight 220g
  
 Here are some links for a lot of pictures and some info. All in chinese unfortunately.
  
 http://www.mi.com/headphone/
 http://xiaomi.report/2015/01/mi-headphones-berillievye-naushniki-za-80-ot-xiaomi/
 http://udn.com/news/story/7087/645231
 http://digital.it168.com/a2015/0115/1698/000001698846.shtml
 http://news.mydrivers.com/1/372/372318.htm
 http://chinese.vr-zone.com/140426/xiaomi-headphone-announced-in-event-also-01152015/


----------



## B9Scrambler

OK...those look pretty badass....good job digging up that info


----------



## Dasbo

roderick said:


> I did some digging on those Xiaomi mi headphones.
> 
> - Mi's come with extra set off earpads that transform them into over ear headphones.
> - 50mm beryllium drivers, 32ohm
> ...


 
 All aboard again.


----------



## luberconn

being able to change cup size like a bra is brilliant and gimmicky at the same time.


----------



## altrunox

Meh, I want a silver version, gold look fancy...


----------



## waynes world

luberconn said:


> being able to change cup size like a bra is brilliant and gimmicky at the same time.


 
  
 Maybe more brilliant though. It seems that with many on-ear headphones, people are trying to replace the pads and make them over ear. Heck, I was trying the same thing with the jvc s500's, and I wish I could do it with the mikros 90's lol. So if the SQ with both pairs of pads is good, then it's a pretty good idea imo!


----------



## luberconn

yes, genius.  manufacturers probably don't want to do that because they want you to buy one of each instead of being able to have both at your fingertips


----------



## Whitigir

luberconn said:


> yes, genius.  manufacturers probably don't want to do that because they want you to buy one of each instead of being able to have both at your fingertips




Yes...the greed is real ! I agree though


----------



## RedJohn456

luberconn said:


> being able to change cup size like a bra is brilliant and gimmicky at the same time.


 
  
 But its something innovative, haven't really seen it done before. worth a look


----------



## luberconn

i agree 100%.  i just don't see why this hasn't been implemented a long time ago.  it will have to be a tight fit as even a small intolerance could cause vibration which would compromise sound.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> And you know they get the big thumbs up from me!




+1 LOL


----------



## Tom22

hi everyone! i would like your opinion of a few of these chinese earphones. I've made a thread to see generate some discussion about dual dynamics! I've made a mini comparison series between the havi b3 pro 1, ttpod t1e, jvc fxt90 brainwavz r3
  
 Lemme know what you think?
  
 here is the link for the thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/751147/dual-dynamic-comparison-havi-ttpod-jvc-brainwavz
  
 here is part 1:

  
 heres part 2:


----------



## altrunox

schitttt this astrotec are damn sexy!!!
 GX50


----------



## HouseOfDoom

altrunox said:


> schitttt this astrotec are damn sexy!!!
> GX50




Does it sound like Astrotec though? LOL


----------



## altrunox

houseofdoom said:


> Does it sound like Astrotec though? LOL


 
 Well good question, the dude from this review said that they're on par with VSD3, althought VSD3 costs half the price -> http://articles.imp3.net/65524-2.html
 BTW, used google translate, I could be wrong in something.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

tom22 said:


> hi everyone! i would like your opinion of a few of these chinese earphones. I've made a thread to see generate some discussion about dual dynamics! I've made a mini comparison series between the havi b3 pro 1, ttpod t1e, jvc fxt90 brainwavz r3
> 
> Lemme know what you think?
> 
> ...




Nice videos! 

My dual dynamic list

JVC FXT200 = Fidue A71 > Havi B3 > TTPOD T1e > TDK IE800 > R3 > Narmoo S1 > JVCFXT90 > MDuo > Samsung HS330

If I forgot one or two, my apologies.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I haven't purchased them yet, but it does seem like the DuoZA are the new kings of the dual dynamics??


----------



## Tom22

houseofdoom said:


> Nice videos!
> 
> My dual dynamic list
> 
> ...


 
 ohhhh wow the havis and the ttpods are quite high on that list! considering how inexpensive they are, inaddition to the narmoo s1
  
 have you tried the moes? the ones that look like the fxt90s?


houseofdoom said:


> I haven't purchased them yet, but it does seem like the DuoZA are the new kings of the dual dynamics??


 
 is that so....  maybe.... naw... i can't.... spent to much in 2015 already, and its only january!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

tom22 said:


> ohhhh wow the havis and the ttpods are quite high on that list! considering how inexpensive they are, inaddition to the narmoo s1
> 
> have you tried the moes? the ones that look like the fxt90s?
> is that so....  maybe.... naw... i can't.... spent to much in 2015 already, and its only january!




I never picked up the Moe's. Those diver tanks though looked interesting.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


>


 
  
 Great pic! But you are _way_ to organized lol!


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> Great pic! But you are _way_ to organized lol!


 
 Is there such thing as too organized? LOL
  
 This is so much fun guys. Its my own personal laboratory. Guest bedroom my arse! They can Sleep in the movie room!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


>







waynes world said:


> Great pic! But you are _way_ to organized lol!




Kinda OCD to me ...hahaaaaaaa....just joking buddy......me table looks like a crime scene ...hahaaa


----------



## Ivabign

wokei said:


> Kinda OCD to me ...hahaaaaaaa....just joking buddy......me table looks like a crime scene ...hahaaa


 

 I'll show you organized - NOT


----------



## waynes world

ivabign said:


> I'll show you organized - NOT


 
  
 Now _that_ image makes me feel at home lol!
  
 Somebody needs to start an "Unorganized audio geek picture" thread. I'll happily contribute every day!


----------



## Hisoundfi

See, that's the stuff I like to see. "Labs" thread anyone? Should I start one?


----------



## DJScope

wokei said:


> Kinda OCD to me ...hahaaaaaaa....just joking buddy......me table looks like a crime scene ...hahaaa







ivabign said:


> I'll show you organized - NOT




You guys don't want to see my desk at home. You'd be lucky to find your kids if put them there.


----------



## Ivabign

That's why we didn't go wide angle


----------



## rontant

hisoundfi said:


> See, that's the stuff I like to see. "Labs" thread anyone? Should I start one?


 
 I would love to see how people store their iems and DAPs.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I store mine in an old brown box that my old M duo was sent in, and a thin tech armor box. That's my storage area lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I remember the dual dynamic that belongs up there on my list with the FXT200 and A71..the M200. Even Stevens.


----------



## rontant

houseofdoom said:


> I store mine in an old brown box that my old M duo was sent in, and a thin tech armor box. That's my storage area lol


 
 I store mine in these cheap see-thru plastic boxes.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Thread is started.
  
 It's called "The Lab"
  
 Please share pics of your audio sanctuary.
  
 Cheers


----------



## clee290

I have a green storage box that stores most of my stuff. Inside, there's my Hifiman box with cables, adapters, ear guides, silicon bands, etc. Then my Cayin box with my Cayin C5 and Topping NX1 amplifiers, and also some extra pouches. Then my IEMs and tip wheel.. thing.
  
 I also have two of those grid-storage cases that I use to store my extra tips and cheaper and less-used IEMs.
  
 Edit: Oh, and I keep my DAPs on my desk


----------



## rontant

clee290 said:


> I have a green storage box that stores most of my stuff. Inside, there's my Hifiman box with cables, adapters, ear guides, silicon bands, etc. Then my Cayin box with my Cayin C5 and Topping NX1 amplifiers, and also some extra pouches. Then my IEMs and tip wheel.. thing.
> 
> I also have two of those grid-storage cases that I use to store my extra tips and cheaper and less-used IEMs.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I keep my DAPs on my desk


 
 Your pics are way too small. C'mon man, this is supposed to be a hardcore porn. Think close up eagle spread!


----------



## clee290

rontant said:


> Your pics are way too small. C'mon man, this is supposed to be a hardcore porn. Think close up eagle spread!


 
 Not sure why the images didn't want to open larger, but it works now though


----------



## Hisoundfi

T2 is on massdrop


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> T2 is on massdrop




$74.99
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ttpod-t2


----------



## RedJohn456

tom22 said:


> hi everyone! i would like your opinion of a few of these chinese earphones. I've made a thread to see generate some discussion about dual dynamics! I've made a mini comparison series between the havi b3 pro 1, ttpod t1e, jvc fxt90 brainwavz r3
> 
> Lemme know what you think?
> 
> ...





 Great comparisons! What tips are you using on the havis? They seem to be longer than the senn double flanges and might give me a better fit


----------



## EISENbricher

Quite nice labs you guys have there!  don't have any such lab yet considering I'm new to this.... also not a desktop listener, my rigs, even in future would be portable kind of.
  
 Nevertheless, I'll post pics of my 'Treasure Vault' in my backpack which I always carry when I'm out. Those pill boxes in mid contain various ear tips. The box in right is of Sony XB90EX. The Sony and TTPOD T1E stay in that box. On the left it's Havi B3 Pro1 with Tenores. 
  
 Post pics of your portable carry cases as well : ) 
  
  

  


hisoundfi said:


>


 
 Wow so tidy and well organized!
  
  


waynes world said:


> $74.99
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ttpod-t2


 
 Too bad shipping cost is so high... Even if I buy it for $74 the added shipping cost, which is $13 ruins the deal.
  
  


rontant said:


> I store mine in these cheap see-thru plastic boxes.


 
 Wow that is just perfect!!!! So nicely organized.


----------



## epicfalz

Do you guys know any good over-ear headphones in the 150$ range? atm Sennheiser HD 598 is at the top of my list as its on sale for 150$ Canadian , so just wondering if i should pull the trigger


----------



## Netforce

epicfalz said:


> Do you guys know any good over-ear headphones in the 150$ range? atm Sennheiser HD 598 is at the top of my list as its on sale for 150$ Canadian , so just wondering if i should pull the trigger


 
 The 598 are good, personally I find they comfy and such but they aren't my sound signature. I like the dt880 or ad900x if those are in the same price range in Canada. Otherwise I do hear good things about the Soundmagic HP200. Not been into big over ear cans as of late.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

epicfalz said:


> Do you guys know any good over-ear headphones in the 150$ range? atm Sennheiser HD 598 is at the top of my list as its on sale for 150$ Canadian , so just wondering if i should pull the trigger


 
 Pull the trigger. Can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## Shawn71

williamleonhart said:


> Pull the trigger. Can't go wrong at that price.




+1, and its just below hd600,the mid-tier king.....was 100usd last BF sale @amazon. Masta troll bought it.


----------



## encoreAC

Found a Chinese review video for the new Xiaomi Headphones:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJqwPXfbQvo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tom22

redjohn456 said:


> Great comparisons! What tips are you using on the havis? They seem to be longer than the senn double flanges and might give me a better fit


 
 currently I'm experimenting them with the  biflanges from the the brainwavz m1 (they should included those biflanges in all their earphones)
 Its wide bore and i push them down further than the lip on the the havis cause otherwise they would stick out too much
  
 its really great


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Found a Chinese review video for the new Xiaomi Headphones:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJqwPXfbQvo&feature=youtu.be




Awesome !!! Thanks you so much...


----------



## Francisk

tom22 said:


> currently I'm experimenting them with the  biflanges from the the brainwavz m1 (they should included those biflanges in all their earphones)
> Its wide bore and i push them down further than the lip on the the havis cause otherwise they would stick out too much
> 
> its really great


 
 The JVC Spiral Dot tips pairs very well with my Havi B3 Pro 1. YMMV


----------



## HouseOfDoom

francisk said:


> The JVC Spiral Dot tips pairs very well with my Havi B3 Pro 1. YMMV




Funny and ironic that the JVC spiral dots pair well or best with most IEMs that fit except for the JVC FX series it comes with. The TF10 tips offer superior sound on those.


----------



## BigGearHunter

encoreac said:


> Found a Chinese review video for the new Xiaomi Headphones:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJqwPXfbQvo&feature=youtu.be


 

 Thank you! Anybody care to give us a summary of what is being said?


----------



## Whitigir

biggearhunter said:


> Thank you! Anybody care to give us a summary of what is being said?




I dont understand chinese, but from the video, his actions, and voice tones. I assumes

1/ raving about how sophisicated the design is
2/ how creative it is to change the pads on the go, and fit your own taste
3/ both pads provide the same audio quality
4/ very cool to walk around with these, and or having it on your head. 
5/ it sounds good, enjoyable.
6/ cheap price

Not much of an indepth sounds review as he is playing it on a cheap smart phone......


----------



## encoreAC

The reviewer doesn't like them as much. He think it's not a hifi headphone, but rather something competing with the Beats solo.
 Bass and sound-stage were unimpressive and the sound-sig is rather focused on the treble. 
Using the over-ear pads improved the sound for him.
 The HD600, BT880 and AKG 701 are a few levels above it in his eyes and comparing them would be outright "bullying". 
  
The build quality and accessories were praised.


----------



## suzook

encoreac said:


> The reviewer doesn't like them as much. He think it's not a hifi headphone, but rather something competing with the Beats solo.
> Bass and sound-stage were unimpressive and the sound-sig is rather focused on the treble.
> Using the over-ear pads improved the sound for him.
> The HD600, BT880 and AKG 701 are a few levels above it in his eyes and comparing them would be outright "bullying".
> ...


 
 Sounds like Im keeping my Dolphin pros. Was looking for a replacement, but these are really awesome sounding. I am not impressed with build quality though. A year later, and they are starting to fall apart.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> The reviewer doesn't like them as much. He think it's not a hifi headphone, but rather something competing with the Beats solo.
> Bass and sound-stage were unimpressive and the sound-sig is rather focused on the treble.
> Using the over-ear pads improved the sound for him.
> The HD600, BT880 and AKG 701 are a few levels above it in his eyes and comparing them would be outright "bullying".
> ...




In other words, these are nothing more that the Xaiomi Pistons on steroids. A growth ray hit them! If you liked the Pistons, then these are your dream cans!


----------



## xtwargodtx

anyone know how the ttpod t2's sound yet?


----------



## mrmoto050

xtwargodtx said:


> anyone know how the ttpod t2's sound yet?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/746647/ttpod-t2-hybrid-iems
 You can check out this thread


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

Gave the VJJB K1 a spin. Stock foam tips were really not the best. Silicone tips supplied wouldn't fit so I used leftovers from my Ivery IS-1 which fit perfect and look great. Sound is not very impressive and there is not much bass. Furthermore they stick out a lot and when cycling (something I do every day just to get around town) it produces a lot of wind noise.


----------



## bhazard

I have the Titan coming in from DUNU soon. Will get that reviewed asap.


----------



## funkoid

drinkyoghurt said:


> Sound is not very impressive and there is not much bass.




 they were beyond bassy and very muddy for me!


----------



## ilikeiem

Cheap chinese IEMs are also my favorite. Here are some of my IVERY's earphones. I think many people know IVERY IS-1(the golden one in the picture) and may be dissappointed with its sound quality.  I never satisfy with the sound quality of IVERY's IEMs until I found IVERY Cannon IV-8, the black one in the picture. It's quite good for audiophile music.  SUPER LOW NOISE compare to other IEM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  

  
 I like it more than VJJB-K1.   Give it a try you may like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
http://en.iverygood.com/a/lingdongchanpin/IVxilie/20141025/26.html


----------



## Darner

hisoundfi said:


> Auglamour ag-r1 ... I have had 3 pairs and all 3 sounded different. First pair is all mid bass (still have it). Second pair had driver distortion at low frequencies on one side (rattling from 20-50hz. I exchanged it. Third pair had venting issues (one side had good bass and played frequencies down to 20hz) and the other side had very faint response from 20-60 Hz. I solved this issue somewhat by sliding a pair of wide bore tips over the hozzle all the way down to the housing (which covered each vent) and evened out the venting issue. They now sound full without being bloated, and they are now balanced.


 
  
 Anyone else have similar QC experiences with these? It doesn't inspire confidence, but I'm thinking of getting a pair.


----------



## EISENbricher

I have Creative X-Fi 5.1 Pro which I use along with my Topping NX1 amp (attached to line out port) and with Foobar's Kernel Streaming mode as my desktop listening setup. With my current knowledge, with KS running I am listening true-to-bit audio representation without any processing done by software/OS. This already sounds miles better compared to onboard audio of my laptop. 
  
 Should I get a cheap DAC? or my setup is already performing a DAC's job? This is all I want to ask. I'm confused. Not like I'm less satisfied with the SQ anyway, but still why not if more peaks are there to climbed?


----------



## farisq

where u bought ivery cannon?


----------



## ilikeiem

farisq said:


> where u bought ivery cannon?


 
 I think you can buy it from several stores in aliexpress. e.g.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/EP035-stereo-in-ear-headphones-headset-earphone-for-xiaomi-lenovo-brand-phone-computer-high-quality-metal/32241055938.html
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Brand-Metal-Earphone-Headphone-Headset-DJ-Noise-Isolating-Deep-Bass-Hifi-Sport-Earphones-With-Microphone/32241110913.html


----------



## GoodOutcome

drinkyoghurt said:


> Gave the VJJB K1 a spin. Stock foam tips were really not the best. Silicone tips supplied wouldn't fit so I used leftovers from my Ivery IS-1 which fit perfect and look great. Sound is not very impressive and there is not much bass. Furthermore they stick out a lot and when cycling (something I do every day just to get around town) it produces a lot of wind noise.


 
 Oh that's a shame because I bought them too based on the reviews I read here.
 Still they are supposed to be an upgrade from what I've been using so far and they didn't cost much.
 I also cycle everyday and i know how annoying wind noise can be when trying to listen to music..


----------



## ozkan

goodoutcome said:


> Oh that's a shame because I bought them too based on the reviews I read here.
> Still they are supposed to be an upgrade from what I've been using so far and they didn't cost much.
> I also cycle everyday and i know how annoying wind noise can be when trying to listen to music..


 
  
 For cycling something like Phonak PFE would be more suitable if you don't want to be bothered by the wind noise.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Phonak PFE starts at over $100, and the IEMs he's talking about start at about $5.00 and top off at maybe $30.00. There's a slight difference.


----------



## Hisoundfi

funkoid said:


> they were beyond bassy and very muddy for me!


It's either qc or tip issues. Mine have elevated bass, and aren't necessarily "muddy". Resolution could be better but is really good for 8 bucks. 

Someone said they are similar to the kzedse. I agree with that, they are somewhat similar.


----------



## jdog

hisoundfi said:


> It's either qc or tip issues. Mine have elevated bass, and aren't necessarily "muddy". Resolution could be better but is really good for 8 bucks.
> 
> Someone said they are similar to the kzedse. I agree with that, they are somewhat similar.


 
 My experience is the same as yours, Hisoundfi.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I have the Titan coming in from DUNU soon. Will get that reviewed asap.


looking forward to getting your opinion on these. Seems like these are starting to really get noticed


----------



## funkoid

eisenbricher said:


> I have Creative X-Fi 5.1 Pro which I use along with my Topping NX1 amp (attached to line out port) and with Foobar's Kernel Streaming mode as my desktop listening setup. With my current knowledge, with KS running I am listening true-to-bit audio representation without any processing done by software/OS. This already sounds miles better compared to onboard audio of my laptop.
> 
> Should I get a cheap DAC? or my setup is already performing a DAC's job? This is all I want to ask. I'm confused. Not like I'm less satisfied with the SQ anyway, but still why not if more peaks are there to climbed?





You don't NEED one but give a cheap ele one a go, they cost buttons and are better than any onboard device I've ever used. Make sure you get the 01 model though if you're still going to run it through your amp. The 02 model is seriously, seriously amped!


----------



## EISENbricher

funkoid said:


> You don't NEED one but give a cheap ele one a go, they cost buttons and are better than any onboard device I've ever used. Make sure you get the 01 model though if you're still going to run it through your amp. The 02 model is seriously, seriously amped!


 
 Thanks yeah I was looking at ELEs.. they are really chip and wouldn't hurt to give it a go. Thanks for the advice on 01 though, didn't know that : ) 
  
 Only reason I'd get an ELE is because I can't use Kernel Streaming for everything. Only Foobar uses it. I want best sound for all kinds of Audio played through.


----------



## bhazard

Titan 1 is in. Going to give them a full run through for the next few days.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Titan 1 is in. Going to give them a full run through for the next few days.


 
  
 Looking forward to your review!!!  I just posted mine early today, http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12418 and now Brooko and I have a friendly argument about sound isolation and sound leaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Will be waiting for you to weight in


----------



## bhazard

Oooh i like these. First thing that jumps out is the wide soundstage and nicely tamed bass kick.
  
 Passes the Slayer test with ease. Nice and clear.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Oooh i like these. First thing that jumps out is the wide soundstage and nicely tamed bass kick.
> 
> Passes the Slayer test with ease. Nice and clear.


 
 Wow....I hope I don't come in late to the party! I also have a pair coming in, but it's still in queue or something like that. Super hyped right now!


----------



## bhazard

The Titans are sweeeet. They have the same treble brightness peak that the DN-2000 has, so comply tips work really well in taming it. It's also the problem of titanium. I refused to use titanium diaphragms in my speakers, and much preferred polyimide for this exact reason.
  
 Very nice sound. Much better than one would expect from a single dynamic.


----------



## Whitigir

bhazard said:


> The Titans are sweeeet. They have the same treble brightness peak that the DN-2000 has, so comply tips work really well in taming it. It's also the problem of titanium. I refused to use titanium diaphragms in my speakers, and much preferred polyimide for this exact reason.
> 
> Very nice sound. Much better than one would expect from a single dynamic.




Are you saying you going to sell it ?


----------



## bhazard

whitigir said:


> Are you saying you going to sell it ?


 
 Review unit.
  
 Sell my speakers? Nah, custom. Some small company did copy my crowdsourced design a bit and is selling them for $5,000+ a pair, with a lower quality woofer.


----------



## ozkan

Hey guys, is there anyone who has heard Philips SHE3900? Is there any chance that it could be better than 3580/3590?


----------



## EISENbricher

ozkan said:


> Hey guys, is there anyone who has heard Philips SHE3900? Is there any chance that it could be better than 3580/3590?


 
 User reviews on my local site tend to be worse than SHE3590. I trust this site for user reviews.


----------



## ozkan

eisenbricher said:


> User reviews on my local site tend to be worse than SHE3590. I trust this site for user reviews.


 
  
@suman134  said it is better than 3590 that he has. I need a cheap alternative to my IM70. I'm confused.


----------



## EISENbricher

ozkan said:


> @suman134  said it is better than 3590 that he has. I need a cheap alternative to my IM70. I'm confused.


 
 Can be trusted I guess. If he has 3590 as well as 3900 then he's the right person to ask. 
 Btw he also has IM70 lol, perfect person to ask opinion, for you.


----------



## Baycode

ozkan said:


> Hey guys, is there anyone who has heard Philips SHE3900? Is there any chance that it could be better than 3580/3590?


 
  
 I have Philips SHE3900. I have purchased it from a local store only out of curiosity (and because they were cheap). Too bad that I lost my appetite to write a review for it... It is a nice sounding iem for the price. I had 3580 before and from memory I can tell that they are  close in sound quality and signature, but it has been a long time that I gave my 3580 as a gift... So it wouldn't be fair to compare the two from the memory...
  
 If you have a specific question please send it to me...
  
 BTW, I am going to receive my Dunu Titan 1 as well. Will prepare a review for it after some burn-in.


----------



## ozkan

baycode said:


> I have Philips SHE3900. I have purchased it from a local store only out of curiosity (and because they were cheap). Too bad that I lost my appetite to write a review for it... It is a nice sounding iem for the price. I had 3580 before and from memory I can tell that they are  close in sound quality and signature, but it has been a long time that I gave my 3580 as a gift... So it wouldn't be fair to compare the two from the memory...
> 
> If you have a specific question please send it to me...
> 
> BTW, I am going to receive my Dunu Titan 1 as well. Will prepare a review for it after some burn-in.


 
  
 Thank you Baycode. I had 3580 and gave it to my friend. I really liked it except that hot and peaky treble which was a bit unnatural to my ears. Do you think they share the same treble characteristics? How do you like them?


----------



## EISENbricher

ozkan said:


> Thank you Baycode. I had 3580 and gave it to my friend. I really liked it except that hot and peaky treble which was a bit unnatural to my ears. Do you think they share the same treble characteristics? How do you like them?


 
 IMHO some KZ iems are much better sounding than the Philips at this price. EDSE, DT3 and ED8 come to my mind. 
 I have 3590 and my EDSE beats it any day. Also they have metallic body and nice enough cable.
  
 These are on a sale since yesterday and all are in range of $6~$8 with shipping.


----------



## Baycode

ozkan said:


> Thank you Baycode. I had 3580 and gave it to my friend. I really liked it except that hot and peaky treble which was a bit unnatural to my ears. Do you think they share the same treble characteristics? How do you like them?




You're welcome. 

They share similar treble characteristics (as far as I remember). 

KZ ES Acme with hifiman double flanges are better overall. But KZ ED seems as a better choice according to some headfiers impressions.

In my book, 3900 is not a keeper...


----------



## Romis

Can anyone comment what would be the best dual driver IEMs on budget less than 100$ for Jazz/Classic. Currently my favourites are Rock It Sounds R-50. Looking for some alternatives, may be I should try Havi B3 Pro 1 or Moxpad (are they dual driver..?)


----------



## EISENbricher

romis said:


> Can anyone comment what would be the best dual driver IEMs on budget less than 100$ for Jazz/Classic. Currently my favourites are Rock It Sounds R-50. Looking for some alternatives, may be I should try Havi B3 Pro 1 or Moxpad (are they dual driver..?)


 
 Its Zero Audio Duoza, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ozkan

eisenbricher said:


> Its Zero Audio Duoza, I'm pretty sure.


 
  
 ZEro Audio Douza is out of his budget which is more than $100 I guess.


----------



## EISENbricher

ozkan said:


> ZEro Audio Douza is out of his budget which is more than $100 I guess.


 
 With tenso shipping and Amazon jp it should cost below $100. 
 Custom duty may spoil the deal though.
  
 btw his budget is $100 means he will stretch it to $125 easily


----------



## Romis

eisenbricher said:


> With tenso shipping and Amazon jp it should cost below $100.
> Custom duty may spoil the deal though.
> 
> btw his budget is $100 means he will stretch it to $125 easily


 
 Yep.. I can stretch budget if it`s worth it


----------



## funkoid

Tried some comply tips with the VJJBs, granted they aren't bad with them, still not a patch on anything else I've tried though, if the sound scape was a little wider they'd be great.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

funkoid said:


> Tried some comply tips with the VJJBs, granted they aren't bad with them, still not a patch on anything else I've tried though, if the sound scape was a little wider they'd be great.


 
 Glad to hear, I have a set of Comply tips coming for my VJJB K1 coming in a few days.  I really hope it helps my pair as well.
  
 ..


----------



## funkoid

At this point I'm thinking hanging up my iem obsession until I can find something on a budget that beats the VSD3s. Can't stop listening to them still, even though I love the sound stage of the B3s


----------



## ozkan

funkoid said:


> At this point I'm thinking hanging up my iem obsession until I can find something on a budget that beats the VSD3s. Can't stop listening to them still, even though I love the sound stage of the B3s


 
  
 Soundsoul S-018 might be your bet.


----------



## funkoid

ozkan said:


> Soundsoul S-018 might be your bet.


 
  
 Lol yeah, thanks


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The S-018 put a beatdown sonically over the VSD3S. The main separator being NO SIBILANCE with the S-018. Similar performers otherwise, but no sibilance and better mids, so I'll take the S-018 all day.


----------



## Romis

eisenbricher said:


> Its Zero Audio Duoza, I'm pretty sure.


 
 How about Tenore`s for Jazz listening?


----------



## luberconn

romis said:


> Can anyone comment what would be the best dual driver IEMs on budget less than 100$ for Jazz/Classic. Currently my favourites are Rock It Sounds R-50. Looking for some alternatives, may be I should try Havi B3 Pro 1 or Moxpad (are they dual driver..?)


 
  
  i've been searching for $100 dual drivers too and so far i've come up with KEF M200 and ATH IM70 at the top of my list.  the DuoZa seem nice too, but i'll wait for more impressions on them.


----------



## Miyaichi

Same for me, but add the Dunu Titan-1 to my list


----------



## DarkZenith

romis said:


> How about Tenore`s for Jazz listening?


 
 Duoza is a bassy IEM (ie with bloated mid-basses). I don't think it would be competent on jazz.
 Tenore is better for this genre imho: airier, cleaner, faster.
  
 Tenore is the best IEM under $100 for me, anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 From Zero Audio, the Carbo Doppio, with its clear and articulate sound sig and its superb mids would be a better option for jazz too. But it's more expensive.


----------



## EISENbricher

romis said:


> How about Tenore`s for Jazz listening?


 
 Tenores absolutely shine for Jazz. For me the only weakness of Tenores is their fragile build.
 According to many Tenores are not so suitable for EDM, but recently I tried foam tips and they are sounding much better, delivering EDM too, with a punch.


----------



## ozkan

luberconn said:


> i've been searching for $100 dual drivers too and so far i've come up with KEF M200 and ATH IM70 at the top of my list.  the DuoZa seem nice too, but i'll wait for more impressions on them.


 
  
 IM70 is not the best for classical music but enough for jazz. Although they are very capable earphones, they are a bit off when listening classical IMO. Something about their thickness in their midrange presentation. I would recommend Havi B3 Pro 1 instead.


----------



## bhazard

Dunu Titan 1 is absolutely fantastic. It's almost at the DN-2000 level, just with a bit less detail. It's the best single dynamic I've heard so far.
  
 To think, this wasn't even on my radar... needs some more love.


----------



## tomscy2000

bhazard said:


> Dunu Titan 1 is absolutely fantastic. It's almost at the DN-2000 level, just with a bit less detail. It's the best single dynamic I've heard so far.
> 
> To think, this wasn't even on my radar... needs some more love.


 

 There's a reason why I love the half-open design; it's actually kind of easy for companies to make a great, spacious, and detailed earphone that way. I loved the HD381F, which were $12 when I bought them about five years ago, and really liked the $80 Phiaton PS210 when I bought them two years ago. The Titan 1 is an evolution of these earphones by adding the titanium treatment to the diaphragm, so I was instantly interested when I saw them announced.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

luberconn said:


> i've been searching for $100 dual drivers too and so far i've come up with KEF M200 and ATH IM70 at the top of my list.  the DuoZa seem nice too, but i'll wait for more impressions on them.




More impressions?? LOL dude, just go to the Discovery Thread. There's plenty of impressions there, by folks who have high degree of respectability.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

darkzenith said:


> Duoza is a bassy IEM (ie with bloated mid-basses). I don't think it would be competent on jazz.
> Tenore is better for this genre imho: airier, cleaner, faster.
> 
> Tenore is the best IEM under $100 for me, anyway.
> ...




The DuoZA, from most all impressions, is not mid bassy, but very reference bass (i.e. Like the Doppio), so a mid bassy DuoZA is a broken DuoZA. The A71 are mid bassy. The Tenore are great for jazz or any other genre, as long as it's not treble dependent, because the Tenore has rolled off highs that are very smoothed over, so if your jazz has lots of high hat and cymbal action, then you might be left for want, but for bassy, vocally prominent Jazz, the Tenore are awesome. The Doppio are reference, hence lacking energy and fun.


----------



## luberconn

ozkan said:


> IM70 is not the best for classical music but enough for jazz. Although they are very capable earphones, they are a bit off when listening classical IMO. Something about their thickness in their midrange presentation. I would recommend Havi B3 Pro 1 instead.


 
  
 my bad, i actually don't listen to jazz. 
  
  


houseofdoom said:


> More impressions?? LOL dude, just go to the Discovery Thread. There's plenty of impressions there, by folks who have high degree of respectability.


 
  
  
 i'll have to look into it more.  is ebay the only place i can order them in the USA?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Dunu Titan 1 is absolutely fantastic. It's almost at the DN-2000 level, just with a bit less detail. It's the best single dynamic I've heard so far.
> 
> To think, this wasn't even on my radar... needs some more love.




Too bad they decided to use the housing of the Philips S2, otherwise its a no brainer for me.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

luberconn said:


> my bad, i actually don't listen to jazz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For now yeah unfortunately.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

tomscy2000 said:


> There's a reason why I love the half-open design; it's actually kind of easy for companies to make a great, spacious, and detailed earphone that way. I loved the HD381F, which were $12 when I bought them about five years ago, and really liked the $80 Phiaton PS210 when I bought them two years ago. The Titan 1 is an evolution of these earphones by adding the titanium treatment to the diaphragm, so I was instantly interested when I saw them announced.




+1 on HD381F , but still..


----------



## mrmoto050

funkoid said:


> Tried some comply tips with the VJJBs, granted they aren't bad with them, still not a patch on anything else I've tried though, if the sound scape was a little wider they'd be great.


 
  
  


bloodypenguin said:


> Glad to hear, I have a set of Comply tips coming for my VJJB K1 coming in a few days.  I really hope it helps my pair as well.
> 
> ..


 
 If you have UETriple FI10 tips try them


----------



## waynes world

darkzenith said:


> Duoza is a bassy IEM *(ie with bloated mid-basses)*. I don't think it would be competent on jazz.
> Tenore is better for this genre imho: airier, cleaner, faster.


 
  
 Where did you get that from? Have you heard them?


----------



## DarkZenith

waynes world said:


> Where did you get that from? Have you heard them?


 

 Hi, waynes world.
 I bought my Duoza on ebay, in akibashipping shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DWX10-DUOZA-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/161558437132 (excellent seller, by the way: I have already bought him my two pairs of Tenore, a bassy and a "regular" ones)
 And of course I heard them! What do you think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The first impressions on these IEMs here have been describing their sound as "creamy", "smooth", etc. Maybe I have not the same vocabulary (I'm French, after all) but for me, they are somewhat congested and, I insist, bassy.
 I like them, though, they _are_ enjoyable, but on some musics ("The Package" by APC for instance or some Anders Ilar's tracks), the bass (around 80 Hz) is far too boomy on the Duoza and eats away the whole bottom of their spectrum. And I think they won't satisfy people who prefer lighter sound signature either.
  
 But maybe those IEMs have the same quality issues as the Tenore, since they're both based on dynamic drivers? I hope they don't...
  
 FYI: soon there will be a review on them on the french audiophile forum where I hang around most of the time: Tellement Nomade.


----------



## encoreAC

darkzenith said:


> Hi, waynes world.
> I bought my Duoza on ebay, in akibashipping shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DWX10-DUOZA-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/161558437132 (excellent seller, by the way: I have already bought him my two pairs of Tenore, a bassy and a "regular" ones)
> And of course I heard them! What do you think?
> 
> ...


 
 Don't be so fast to jump on the whole QC issue thing. Just give them more time I would suggest.


----------



## mochill

damn, the vsd5 is smooth and airy and mid-centeric sounding


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> damn, the vsd5 is smooth and airy and mid-centeric sounding




Mid bassy you mean?


----------



## mochill

does have midbass but not interfering with the midrange and the treble is smooth as hell ...the soundstage is airy that's for sure


----------



## mochill

only used one song so far and mine is fresh out of the box ...subbas slightly lacking imo and midrange is very nice for the price and almost on the rockets level


----------



## HairyHeadMara

darkzenith said:


> Hi, waynes world.
> I bought my Duoza on ebay, in akibashipping shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DWX10-DUOZA-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/161558437132 (excellent seller, by the way: I have already bought him my two pairs of Tenore, a bassy and a "regular" ones)
> And of course I heard them! What do you think? :etysmile:
> 
> ...




I have them in my ear while I'm typing this, I agree that Duoza are bassy but no mid bass bloated on my pair.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> only used one song so far and mine is fresh out of the box ...subbas slightly lacking imo and midrange is very nice for the price and almost on the rockets level




Smooth treble as in smoothed out like Tenore, or smooth as in FX850 smooth?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

And what about sibilance? Am I to assume that after several years and several attempts, the VSonic sibilance issue has been solved, and does this smoothing out of the treble their solution to getting rid of those peaks?


----------



## waynes world

darkzenith said:


> Hi, waynes world.
> I bought my Duoza on ebay, in akibashipping shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DWX10-DUOZA-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/161558437132 (excellent seller, by the way: I have already bought him my two pairs of Tenore, a bassy and a "regular" ones)
> And of course I heard them! What do you think?


 
  
 Fair enough! I looked at a page of your prior posts and couldn't see anything written about the douza's, and it's not uncommon for people to post impressions of iems they have never heard, so I thought I'd check.
  


> The first impressions on these IEMs here have been describing their sound as "creamy", "smooth", etc. Maybe I have not the same vocabulary (I'm French, after all) but for me, they are somewhat congested and, I insist, bassy.
> I like them, though, they _are_ enjoyable, but on some musics ("The Package" by APC for instance or some Anders Ilar's tracks), the bass (around 80 Hz) is far too boomy on the Duoza and eats away the whole bottom of their spectrum. And I think they won't satisfy people who prefer lighter sound signature either.
> 
> But maybe those IEMs have the same quality issues as the Tenore, since they're both based on dynamic drivers? I hope they don't...
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your impressions. since nobody else has indicated issues with douza mid-bass boom or bloat, I'm hopeful. Possibly something is wrong with your pair, or maybe it comes down to preferences. Anyway, I prefer warmer signatures over brighter ones, so I suspect that the douza's will be right down my alley.


----------



## DarkZenith

waynes world said:


> since *nobody else has indicated issues with douza mid-bass boom or bloat*, I'm hopeful.


 
 Voicemaster did:


> Originally Posted by *voicemaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No bleed _[of the bass]_ to the mix unless your song does so. *Out of the box it might be overwhelming*, but let it burn in and it will clear up.


 
 The problem is that I've been burning mines (in my ears) since yesterday morning, during ten hours or so, and still the bass from 80 Hz to 150 Hz seems way too forward and almost distorted to me.
 But you're right about acoustic preferences: I don't like the bass of the Carbo Basso either, for exactly the same reason.


----------



## mochill

hmm, closer to fx850 smooth and yes I think they have finally fixed the treble for people


----------



## waynes world

darkzenith said:


> Voicemaster did:
> The problem is that I've been burning mines (in my ears) since yesterday morning, during ten hours or so, and still the bass from 80 Hz to 150 Hz seems way too forward and almost distorted to me.
> But you're right about acoustic preferences: I don't like the bass of the Carbo Basso either, for exactly the same reason.


 
  
 I'm not a huge fan of the basso bass either, so hopefully it tightens up for you. Possibly some tip rolling will help as well.


----------



## RedJohn456

So I just received my SoundSoul S-018 from @HouseOfDoom  
  
 First thing: I was surprised to find a carrying case included in the box, did not expect that for the price 
 First listen: What! how does it sound so good for the money? How can something that costs 9 bucks sound this good? Can someone explain this to me? Coming from the B3P1, the bass is a bit much but I guess it will die down with burn in.
  
 I am actually surprised by the soundstage. It actually startled me a few times while listening to songs and hearing voices come at me from actually behind me. It can project the vocals to anywhere and panning effects sound wonderful. I can't get enough of this little beauty. Just wish it was a little less bassy out of the box. Never thought I would ever be saying that LOL, so much for being a bass head 
  
 No regrets buying it, TOTALLY worth the wait! The hype is real guys, get em before they are gone!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the basso bass either, so hopefully it tightens up for you. Possibly some tip rolling will help as well.




It was the funky Basso bass that got me to sell them off and keep the Tenore. For the better extension on both ends, they still didn't sound as good as the Tenore.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> So I just received my SoundSoul S-018 from @HouseOfDoom
> 
> 
> First thing: I was surprised to find a carrying case included in the box, did not expect that for the price
> ...




That detail retrieval is one of their strongest traits. That IEM does spit voices, whispers, effects, and sounds you haven't heard before in songs, and throws it out at you from left to right and vice versa. Instrument separation and details are its strong suit. It also has excellent soundstage. If only it had more air and 3D Imaging, it would have been one of the big boys. Still..It's a crazy awesome value.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the basso bass either, so hopefully it tightens up for you. Possibly some tip rolling will help as well.


 
  
 Spiral dots or UE900 or similar mid-wide bore opening silicone tips is a must for these.  Anybody who is using narrow bore tips will handicap DuoZA with too much bass accentuation.  But don't kid yourself, DuoZA has a healthy amount of bass with a surprisingly balanced level of sub- and mid-bass.  Usually you have either too much sub-bass or a big mid-bass hump.  Here, they are leveled and balanced, creating a nice low end impact.  Considering how many people prefer quality of bass versus quantity, some will find DuoZA too bassy for their taste (just like all those people who think IM02 has plenty of bass).  We all allergic to some part of the frequency range lol!! just like I can't stand bright/analytical/harsh high frequencies while others raving about "the clarity and micro-details".  And yes, you need 50hrs of burn in for the bass to settle in, after all - these are dual dynamic drivers!


----------



## DJScope

Has anyone picked up on these Samsung SHE-D10 IMEs? They were measure at Golden Ears and look very good. Like a cold and tight version of the Xiaomi Pistons possibly. They only go for around $40 $30 on eBay.
  
 http://en.goldenears.net/51060
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAMSUNG-SHE-D10BL-In-Ear-Headphones-Premium-Sound-SHED10-Green-GENUINE-/221299371433


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Spiral dots or UE900 or similar mid-wide bore opening silicone tips is a must for these.  Anybody who is using narrow bore tips will handicap DuoZA with too much bass accentuation.  But don't kid yourself, DuoZA has a healthy amount of bass with a surprisingly balanced level of sub- and mid-bass.  Usually you have either too much sub-bass or a big mid-bass hump.  Here, they are leveled and balanced, creating a nice low end impact.  Considering how many people prefer quality of bass versus quantity, some will find DuoZA too bassy for their taste (just like all those people who think IM02 has plenty of bass).  We all allergic to some part of the frequency range lol!! just like I can't stand bright/analytical/harsh high frequencies while others raving about "the clarity and micro-details".  And yes, you need 50hrs of burn in for the bass to settle in, after all - these are dual dynamic drivers!


 

 Its weird how ones tastes can change so drastically. I used to be wary of bright signatures before but after last two months with only my havi, and vsd3 being replaced, I have become very sensitive to bass. Alas I have switched to bass quality from bass quantity camp.Having said that, 2015 is off to a good start with so many good choices available. Gonna be a really hoe down when the B6 comes out


----------



## EISENbricher

darkzenith said:


> Hi, waynes world.
> I bought my Duoza on ebay, in akibashipping shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DWX10-DUOZA-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/161558437132 (excellent seller, by the way: I have already bought him my two pairs of Tenore, a bassy and a "regular" ones)
> And of course I heard them! What do you think? :etysmile:
> 
> ...


Never judge an earphone out of the box. Especially ZA's. All of em take at least 40hrs to start shining. Till then they don't sound any special.


----------



## Netforce

Got my vsd5 today and should have received my T2 but it looks like that may have been swiped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Did some listening from my x5 while walking around campus and listening now at home from my dragonfly dac v1>o2. Build wise it is pretty nice, cable reminds me of the T1-E cable but thinner and more flexible. Been listening for around 2ish hours now and they really are quite comfy and sit quite snug in my ears. Sound wise they certainly do remind me of my Vivo XE800 (its distant cousin) which I have adored for quite a while now. I personally don't know the Vsonic house sound but them sounding like the Vivo shouldn't be a surprise then lol.
  
 Straight up quick comparison to the Vivo XE800, the vsd5 don't extend as down deep into the subbass and are more mid bassy than the vivo. Definitely a warmer sounding iem in comparison. Mids are quite clear on both, no real comment as both aren't recessed or mid forward but quite present. Treble wise they are a tad harsh compared to the Vivo. The Xe800 in my experience isn't sibilance free like something super smooth like the re-400 but it isn't unbearable. The vsd5 has some more sibilance than the Xe800 but nothing too bad for me and they certainly aren't the most sibilant iem I've heard. Perhaps after some more burn in the vsd5 may settle down a tad but now I would say the treble compares to the ostry kc06a's harshish treble.
  
 Only initial impressions from 2 hours of listening from me for now. I'll probably write up some more about them later.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

VSonic with sibilance? No way! Can't be?? lol Oh wait...


----------



## Netforce

It may smooth out with burn in~


----------



## mochill

I don't here any sibilance ... The are pretty balanced


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> VSonic JVC with sibilance? No way! Can't be?? lol Oh wait...


 
 ^
 FTFY!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Whitigir

redjohn456 said:


> So I just received my SoundSoul S-018 from @HouseOfDoom
> 
> 
> First thing: I was surprised to find a carrying case included in the box, did not expect that for the price
> ...




Yeah, they got me thinking the same, and I begged the same question...lol. It is pretty funny, but yes their bass and details are one heck of value. They are like an addiction, i can't get enough of them.

Also, if you find the bass in them to be a bit much, you may like the T2. In my opinions, T2 is another step up in mid-details-high without sibilance, and a step down in bass and low frequencies. 

T2 Has a very weird soundstage to my ears, the mid and high spectrums are wide and spectacular... But the low spectrum is just very narrow with short extensions but tight and accurate like hell. IMO, T2 bass is too analytical and not fun, but scarily detailed, also brings out details I never heard of using other pairs in the low spectrum.


----------



## DarkZenith

twister6 said:


> Spiral dots or UE900 or similar mid-wide bore opening silicone tips is a must for these.  Anybody who is using narrow bore tips will handicap DuoZA with too much bass accentuation.


 
 You were soooo right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was on Spinfit tips: snug fit but narrow bore and deep insertion.
 Now I am on large bore generic silicon tips with shallow insertion = no more bloated mid-basses on my Duoza (but still a fairly good seal).
 They sound now just right for my taste, with a lot of presence (onstage presentation) and a very controlled spectrum at the same time.
 Many, many thanks for this precious piece of advice!
  
 Please, do you have links to Spiral dots and UE900 eartips?


----------



## ilikeiem

darkzenith said:


> You were soooo right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html


----------



## twister6

darkzenith said:


> You were soooo right! :eek:
> I was on Spinfit tips: snug fit but narrow bore and deep insertion.
> Now I am on large bore generic silicon tips with shallow insertion = no more bloated mid-basses on my Duoza (but still a fairly good seal).
> They sound now just right for my taste, with a lot of presence (onstage presentation) and a very controlled spectrum at the same time.
> ...




You need to search eBay for JVC spiral dots. A lot of sellers from Japan, about $15 for a box with 3 pairs. Worth every penny.


----------



## DarkZenith

ilikeiem said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html


 

 Thanks!
  
 And thank you too again, twister6!


----------



## twister6

ilikeiem said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html




These are NOT spiral dots, it's a cheap whirlwind tips, similar to those that come with T1E. They are too wide and the core is shallow. Spiral dots have a perfect combo of inner core depth and medium bore opening with dot dimples that reflect the sound as it travels through. You can only buy them from Japan.


----------



## slowpickr

twister6 said:


> These are NOT spiral dots, it's a cheap whirlwind tips, similar to those that come with T1E. They are too wide and the core is shallow. Spiral dots have a perfect combo of inner core depth and medium bore opening with dot dimples that reflect the sound as it travels through. *You can only buy them from Japan.*


 
  
 If you live in the USA, you can also get them through Amazon Prime.  I ordered a set over the weekend and they are out for delivery today.  Had to pay extra for them though ($22).  To me it was worth the extra money to avoid waiting several days or weeks.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Silicone tips from Philips Fidelio S2 and RHA single flange silicone tips are also good with Duoza as well


----------



## Grayson73

houseofdoom said:


> It was the funky Basso bass that got me to sell them off and keep the Tenore. For the better extension on both ends, they still didn't sound as good as the Tenore.


 
 Same here.


----------



## Miyaichi

Is there any JVC IEM with the spiral for included, which costs around $20-30 USD? Don't want to wait and I even don't know which size would fit ^^" So an IEM with several sizes would be ideal. Thanks


----------



## twister6

slowpickr said:


> If you live in the USA, you can also get them through Amazon Prime.  I ordered a set over the weekend and they are out for delivery today.  Had to pay extra for them though ($22).  To me it was worth the extra money to avoid waiting several days or weeks.


 
  
 Small price to pay for an "instant" 2-day gratification lol!!!  At least beats waiting 2 weeks to receive it from Japan.  But since the guy is from France, that's why I suggested eBay and Japanese sellers to makes sure he doesn't fall for any aliexpress scam


----------



## EISENbricher

miyaichi said:


> Is there any JVC IEM with the spiral for included, which costs around $20-30 USD? Don't want to wait and I even don't know which size would fit ^^" So an IEM with several sizes would be ideal. Thanks


 
 There isn't one. The tips themselves cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The only JVC IEM's that come with the spiral dots are the FX650/750/850/1100. Sorry.


----------



## twister6

miyaichi said:


> Is there any JVC IEM with the spiral for included, which costs around $20-30 USD? Don't want to wait and I even don't know which size would fit ^^" So an IEM with several sizes would be ideal. Thanks


 

 no such luck.  Regarding the size, I would go 1 size bigger than your typical eartips.  Spiral dots have a soft flexible cap, so not too much pressure on inner ear canal, and larger size will ensure a better seal if you want some quality bass!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I got mine from Japan. Paid $18.00 for three pair of L tips. This was until I bought the FX750, then I got another pair (four pairs of different sizes). Worth every penny.


----------



## Miyaichi

Would order some with express shipping if I could decide on buying the ZA DuoZa instead of the Dunu titan-1


----------



## luberconn

twister6 said:


> These are NOT spiral dots, it's a cheap whirlwind tips, similar to those that come with T1E. They are too wide and the core is shallow. Spiral dots have a perfect combo of inner core depth and medium bore opening with dot dimples that reflect the sound as it travels through. You can only buy them from Japan.


 
  
 too wide for what?  T1E has a wide nozzle and i find they sound best with wide bore tips.  i find the ones that came with the T1E uncomfortable, but still use wide bore tips.  the tips that came stock with my Piston 2's are my favorite tips.  they are extra flimsy/soft, but for some reason they seem to fit the most comfortably and sound the best to me.


----------



## twister6

luberconn said:


> too wide for what?  T1E has a wide nozzle and i find they sound best with wide bore tips.  i find the ones that came with the T1E uncomfortable, but still use wide bore tips.  the tips that came stock with my Piston 2's are my favorite tips.  they are extra flimsy/soft, but for some reason they seem to fit the most comfortably and sound the best to me.


 
  
 It has nothing to do with a size fitment.  Eartip is not just to seal your ear, it actually works as a filter.  You have an eartip stem (inner tube that goes over the nozzle), some call it "core" which could be shorter or longer, and the diameter opening of that stem, referred to as bore opening.  Then, you also have a cap of eartip (single flange, double/triple flange eartips), which could be softer or more springy, and of different round shapes for different ear canal fitment.  Narrow opening with a longer core can attenuate higher frequencies and bring up more lower frequencies making sound bloated and muddy.  Wide opening and short core can do the opposite, basically like sticking a nozzle of earpiece in your ear with a rubber band around to seal the sound.  There is no formula or science to calculate anything lol!!!  Also, you have foam tips that expand like a sponge, also filtering a sound for a better isolation.  That's why we call it tip rolling, "roll" with different tips to see which one works better for you.  But make no mistake, eartips are not just for fitment or seal, it also shapes the sound.  JVC came up with these funky spiral arranged dimples inside of their stem, supposed to reflect the sound traveling and bouncing off the inner walls of the core.  It actually works!


----------



## rickdohc

cowculator said:


> Awei ES800 is very muddy and the overall sound is artificially dull. I dun like it.
> 
> For the price, there are much better ones out there today.


 
  
 True.  I find it artificial and dont like the treble at all.
 From the Awei line,   IMO the Q9 is the best sounding.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> It has nothing to do with a size fitment.  Eartip is not just to seal your ear, it actually works as a filter.  You have an eartip stem (inner tube that goes over the nozzle), some call it "core" which could be shorter or longer, and the diameter opening of that stem, referred to as bore opening.  Then, you also have a cap of eartip (single flange, double/triple flange eartips), which could be softer or more springy, and of different round shapes for different ear canal fitment.  Narrow opening with a longer core can attenuate higher frequencies and bring up more lower frequencies making sound bloated and muddy.  Wide opening and short core can do the opposite, basically like sticking a nozzle of earpiece in your ear with a rubber band around to seal the sound.  There is no formula or science to calculate anything lol!!!  Also, you have foam tips that expand like a sponge, also filtering a sound for a better isolation.  That's why we call it tip rolling, "roll" with different tips to see which one works better for you.  But make no mistake, eartips are not just for fitment or seal, it also shapes the sound.  JVC came up with these funky spiral arranged dimples inside of their stem, supposed to reflect the sound traveling and bouncing off the inner walls of the core.  It actually works!


 
  
 Big +1. It never ceases to amaze me how different tips can alter the sound of iems. I would have discounted many iems if I only used the stock tips. For instance, the H200 triple hybrids with the wrong tips have a peak in the treble region that bothers me (and others). But with the right tips, that peak is gone and they sound fantastic. Same goes with many other iems.. the tips can make or break them.
  


twister6 said:


> no such luck.  Regarding the size, I would go 1 size bigger than your typical eartips.  Spiral dots have a soft flexible cap, so not too much pressure on inner ear canal, and larger size will ensure a better seal if you want some quality bass!


 
  
 I ended up getting a 3pack of M and a 3pack of L to cover all my bases. Each pack was 1054 yen on amazon.jp which is $9US per pack. Pretty cheap. I bought them a day after getting the Douza's, so they are being consolidated shipped via tenso together. I ordered them on Jan16 and might get them by this Friday (if I'm lucky) which would be within a week (if I hadn't done the consolidation, they might be here already).


----------



## Darner

I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips:
  
Spiral Dots on Ebay
  
 Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Just tried my VJJB K1S with the Comply T-500 tips.  They do sound better with these than any of the stock tips that come with it.
 Though bass is just messy without some EQing.  After I turn down the lows, they actually are not bad at all.  Not sure yet if I will keep them or not, they are just nowhere as good as my SoundSOUL S-018.
  
 ..


----------



## EISENbricher

and.... I'm on the S-018 hype train as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 My cousin staying in US agreed to forward me a pair, he's covering the cost of shipping : ) 
  
 Though Amazon US charged me $6 for domestic shipping... didn't know shipping costs are so high in US. Here in India shipping costs nothing lol


----------



## Ofir

New Xiaomi/Mi headphones
 http://www.mi.com/en/events/launch-jan (bottom of page)
 http://global.mifile.cn/webfile/globalimg/hd/launch-en-jan/headphone.jpg?2


----------



## robervaul

eisenbricher said:


> and.... I'm on the S-018 hype train as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Me too

 $7,99 + $6 US + $5 to Brazil shippping


----------



## luberconn

i really dont want the s-018, but i think i might try them for $12.99.


----------



## leobigfield

robervaul said:


> Me too
> 
> $7,99 + $6 US + $5 to Brazil shippping


 
 How you get shipping to Brazil? Here amazon says that it will not ship to Rio de Janeiro...


----------



## EISENbricher

darner said:


> I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips:
> 
> Spiral Dots on Ebay
> 
> Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML.


 
 Haha the link directs to Akibashipping's listing. I made him list Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrids on eBay since I couldn't find both.
 The seller is awesome and lists an item from Japan if you request him. I had purchased my Tenores from him.


----------



## tjw321

eisenbricher said:


> Haha the link directs to Akibashipping's listing. I made him list Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrids on eBay since I couldn't find both.
> The seller is awesome and lists an item from Japan if you request him. I had purchased my Tenores from him.


 
 I just bought a set from him yesterday, entirely independently as I found the listing by chance in a search. Hopefully he feels it was worthwhile listing them now....and maybe gives you a discount on your next purchase


----------



## EISENbricher

tjw321 said:


> I just bought a set from him yesterday, entirely independently as I found the listing by chance in a search. Hopefully he feels it was worthwhile listing them now....and maybe gives you a discount on your next purchase


 
 lol yeah I was thinking the same.... before a few days you couldn't have found spiral dots on eBay. I managed to make him list those on eBay but even I didn't buy one lol xD  Too costly for me right now.


----------



## cls

I am looking for a headphone (not iem) with a Mic, so preferably a headset
 I have the pistons 2.1 dunu1000 and quite happy with them but sometime i need some relief for my ears 
 please some suggestions thx!


----------



## EISENbricher

cls said:


> I am looking for a headphone (not iem) with a Mic, so preferably a headset
> I have the pistons 2.1 dunu1000 and quite happy with them but sometime i need some relief for my ears
> please some suggestions thx!


 
 You already have nice headphones. Something like these would be the best bet for you.
  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5mm-5N-OFC-Soft-Cable-With-Mic-For-Sennheiser-HD650-HD600-HD580-HD525-HD565-Headphone/1977710181.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/bidlook-newest-price-1M-3ft-3-5mm-Female-to-Male-Stereo-Audio-Adapter-Extension-Flat-Cable/32254301786.html


----------



## cls

I am looking for "over ear" phone 
 since all stuff I mobile use is IEM basically both my Koss cans which I rarely use
  
 isnt there sth, new from xiami out?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The new Xaiomi Pistons cans are coming out. Until then, buy a pair of Thinksound On1, and go to town!!! 

Peace!


----------



## robervaul

leobigfield said:


> How you get shipping to Brazil? Here amazon says that it will not ship to Rio de Janeiro...


 
@leobigfield
 I´m using a forwarding. www.shipito.com

 I shipped using Shipito,  a company that deliver things.

 I shopped at Amazon *$7,99*, sent to my address in the USA *$6,00*  and Shipito sent to Brazil *$5,00*.

 PM me.

 [ ]´s


----------



## Darner

eisenbricher said:


> Haha the link directs to Akibashipping's listing. I made him list Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrids on eBay since I couldn't find both.
> The seller is awesome and lists an item from Japan if you request him. I had purchased my Tenores from him.


 
  
 Great, but what about my original question:  I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips: Spiral Dots on Ebay  Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML.


----------



## EISENbricher

darner said:


> Great, but what about my original question:  I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips: Spiral Dots on Ebay  Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML.


 
 Ah, just see the measurements, MS size sits between S and M, while ML sites between M and L. Nothing out of ordinary, those are just sizes.
  
 From seller's description : 

5 sizes: S (approx. 10mm), MS (approx. 11mm), M (approx. 12mm), ML (approx. 13mm), L (approx. 14mm)


----------



## Shawn71

cls said:


> I am looking for a headphone (not iem) with a Mic, so preferably a headset
> I have the pistons 2.1 dunu1000 and quite happy with them but sometime i need some relief for my ears
> please some suggestions thx!







eisenbricher said:


> You already have nice headphones. Something like these would be the best bet for you.
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5mm-5N-OFC-Soft-Cable-With-Mic-For-Sennheiser-HD650-HD600-HD580-HD525-HD565-Headphone/1977710181.html
> ...




well hes looking for a headphone with mic, not the cable with mic.....


----------



## Shawn71

cls said:


> I am looking for "over ear" phone
> since all stuff I mobile use is IEM basically both my Koss cans which I rarely use
> 
> isnt there sth, new from xiami out?




If you are on mobile(outdoors,commute) on-the-ear is an nice option than over ear.......and most of them comes with removable cable w/mic and/or w/o mic.....whats your budget btw?........


----------



## EISENbricher

shawn71 said:


> well hes looking for a headphone with mic, not the cable with mic.....




Duh... Why ppl don't even read the entire post :angry_face:


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> Duh... Why ppl don't even read the entire post :angry_face:




me or ppl?..... shoot straight. Well with your cable senn cable recommendation he cant use his hd650 on the go.......if you know the reason why, you wldnt recommend those cable........will ya?lol


----------



## EISENbricher

shawn71 said:


> me or ppl?..... shoot straight. Well with your cable senn cable recommendation he cant use his hd650 on the go.......if you know the reason why, you wldnt recommend those cable........will ya?lol



You understood to whom it was directed right? 
Well he never said in his initial post that he needed it for using on the go. He required a headphone with mic. So by good purpose of saving his money I recommend him a cable. Yeah I know 650 is open back and all. 

This is simple right? If someone shows you shining hd650 and asks for another headphone just because there isn't a mic on 650's cable.... Would you make him buy a new headphone or suggest a small hack? 

Imho his question was ambiguous and didn't mention rest of the details that he mentioned later.


----------



## Ira Delphic

cls said:


> I am looking for a headphone (not iem) with a Mic, so preferably a headset
> I have the pistons 2.1 dunu1000 and quite happy with them but sometime i need some relief for my ears
> please some suggestions thx!


 
  
 I suggest Donscorpio Dolphins - but don't take my word for it...
  
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2657356
  
 Edit - it includes two cables, with and without mic. Also carrying case.


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> You understood to whom it was directed right?
> Well he never said in his initial post that he needed it for using on the go. He required a headphone with mic. So by good purpose of saving his money I recommend him a cable. Yeah I know 650 is open back and all.
> 
> This is simple right? If someone shows you shining hd650 and asks for another headphone just because there isn't a mic on 650's cable.... Would you make him buy a new headphone or suggest a small hack?
> ...




Yep, I understand your point in helping save some money, truly valid.....but I saw it different inaking him to spend more money per his need (new hp)..... Thinking why wld he need a mic/headset with an serious audiophile open back HPs...... Whatsoever your option is good as well for indoors if he want to use his senn/beyers,so easy going....


----------



## ozkan

Please tell me that Soundsoul S-018 is really amazing and better performer than IM70. I love the look of this wooden beauties.


----------



## cls

over the ear OR on the ear will suffice i guess
 budget is about MAX 170$ but I will also look into the "used" market 2nd hand if i have a deffinitive suggestion also my priority as a "asian" style Headphone this is why i Post in this thread obviously
  
 thanks!! you rock all!
  
 EDIT: and NO, hd650 and dt990 staying @home
  
 they are way to fragile and bulky for outside


----------



## Ira Delphic

ozkan said:


> Please tell me that Soundsoul S-018 is really amazing and better performer than IM70. I love the look of this wooden beauties.


 
  
 You love the look of the S-018? They are almost black - look more like plastic. At least my pair. I wouldn't call them "beauties" - but to each his/her own...
 Cheap (horrible) thin tips, nasty cable - too rigid, and the sound, nothing short of amazing for the price. They really got the tuning spot on!
 The treble has very nice imaging.


----------



## ozkan

ira delphic said:


> You love the look of the S-018? They are almost black - look more like plastic. At least my pair. I wouldn't call them "beauties" - but to each his/her own...
> Cheap (horrible) thin tips, nasty cable - too rigid, and the sound, nothing short of amazing for the price. They really got the tuning spot on!
> The treble has very nice imaging.


 
  
 So how do you like it when compared to Ttpod T1E, GR07 and Pistons 2? Thanks.


----------



## Ira Delphic

cls said:


> over the ear OR on the ear will suffice i guess
> budget is about MAX 170$ but I will also look into the "used" market 2nd hand if i have a deffinitive suggestion also my priority as a "asian" style Headphone this is why i Post in this thread obviously
> 
> thanks!! you rock all!
> ...


 
  
 On ear - not so good sound isolation. At least every on-ear I've tried and I hate pumping up the volume just to block out ambient noise. I have V-Moda XS on ear. Love the sound but I don't use them outdoors because noise leaks in...


----------



## Whitigir

IEMS would be best for noise isolation and sound fidelity plus privacy. Beside, deep insertion are also good for ears cleaning 

IEMS used to be so far away from cans in sound quality. Now, many higher end IEMS are so close....


----------



## Darner

eisenbricher said:


> Ah, just see the measurements, MS size sits between S and M, while ML sites between M and L. Nothing out of ordinary, those are just sizes. From seller's description : 5 sizes: S (approx. 10mm), MS (approx. 11mm), M (approx. 12mm), ML (approx. 13mm), L (approx. 14mm)


 
  
 I was trying to get comparisons with the Havi tips, which I though I'd made clear by asking the following:
  

"I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips: Spiral Dots on Ebay  Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML."
  
 That was my question, and in fact, I already know what _MS_, _ML_, and _mm_ refer to.
  
 EISENbricher criticizes the post by Shawn71: "Imho his question was ambiguous and didn't mention rest of the details that he mentioned later." But based on EISENbricher's answer to my own question, I'm not sure he reads the posts of others closley enough to comment on their clarity.
  
 I'm not trying to flame, but let's read each other closely, and assume that there is in fact something being said, or asked, in each others' posts! And if someone asks a question, either _answer it well_ or _don't comment_. When you use someone's question as a chance to start your own tangent (which was done when I posted my original question), you really reduce the chance that the person's question is ever going to be answered.
  
 I just wanna know where these 5 spiral dot sizes sit in comparison to the 3 stock Havi tip sizes, and what the difference is, if any, in texture. Sorry if I've been harsh here, but I'm only trying to get a decent answer to this question!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> So how do you like it when compared to Ttpod T1E, GR07 and Pistons 2? Thanks.



Made comparisons between s-018 and all those IEMs already. Once again, just search it.


----------



## leobigfield

Does anyone knows where i can buy a "custom" headphone cable (aside from lunashops, they don't have what i need) ? My Ortofon e-q5 cable is broken and i need a cable that has a maximum 1.1mm diameter after the Y split to the driver, otherwise it won't pass the shell.


----------



## EISENbricher

darner said:


> I was trying to get comparisons with the Havi tips, which I though I'd made clear by asking the following:
> 
> 
> "I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips: Spiral Dots on Ebay  Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML."
> ...


 
 Now should I add that one should read entire 'Conversation' as well? 
  
 EISENbricher criticizes the post by Shawn71: *"Imho his question was ambiguous and didn't mention rest of the details that he mentioned later*." But based on EISENbricher's answer to my own question, I'm not sure he reads the posts of others closley enough to comment on their clarity.
  
  
 Pls don't make me repeat myself... read the entire post. You just copy pasted something that wasn't even directed at Shawn71. I wasn't even criticizing Shawn. If you read the full post I was talking about the recommendation cls asked. 

 Here's what cls asked : 


cls said:


> I am looking for a headphone (not iem) with a Mic, so preferably a headset
> I have the pistons 2.1 dunu1000 and quite happy with them but sometime i need some relief for my ears
> please some suggestions thx!


 

  
 Reading this I thought he might be happy with a mic cable since his profile mentions 2 decent headphones. While he might already know about these cables I politely would like to mention that I've seen people who own some serious hardware but not aware of simple hacks like a mic cable. I just tried to help him by posting two links.
  
 Anyway, let's read what I had replied to Shawn71, from which you picked a part and jumped on conclusion : 


eisenbricher said:


> You understood to whom it was directed right?
> Well he never said in his initial post that he needed it for using on the go. He required a headphone with mic. So by good purpose of saving his money I recommend him a cable. Yeah I know 650 is open back and all.
> 
> This is simple right? If someone shows you shining hd650 and asks for another headphone just because there isn't a mic on 650's cable.... Would you make him buy a new headphone or suggest a small hack?
> ...


  
 'he' refers to cls. Please read our previous ongoing conversation to find out what it was about. Even Shawn agreed that we got different impressions of cls's post and that's why the disagreement was there.
  
  
 Coming back to the point, let's read our full conversation : 
  


darner said:


> I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips:
> 
> Spiral Dots on Ebay
> 
> Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML.


 
    





eisenbricher said:


> Haha the link directs to Akibashipping's listing. I made him list Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrids on eBay since I couldn't find both.
> The seller is awesome and lists an item from Japan if you request him. I had purchased my Tenores from him.


 
  
 Quote:


darner said:


> Great, but what about my original question:  I noticed there are 5 sizes available for the JVC spiral tips: Spiral Dots on Ebay  Could someone with experience with these do a physical size and texture comparison, say with Havi B3 tips? I asked before on the B6 forum, but want more input before I lay down 17 bucks. I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML.


 


eisenbricher said:


> Ah, just see the measurements, MS size sits between S and M, while ML sites between M and L. Nothing out of ordinary, those are just sizes.
> 
> From seller's description :
> 
> 5 sizes: S (approx. 10mm), MS (approx. 11mm), M (approx. 12mm), ML (approx. 13mm), L (approx. 14mm)


 
  




  
 Your original question, yeah I had read that and since I don't own spiral dots I am not a person who could answer this and I didn't. In my first reply I was just surprised to see the listing that I was trying to get on eBay and eventually managed to. I was just expecting something like 'ok', or 'Oh, that's good' like something. But then you force your question on me in your reply. "*Great, but what about my original question:*" 
 Now I am forced to answer something and since I don't own spiral dots I helped what best I could. Anyway reading the last sentence of yours *"I've seen people on HF reference the S, M, L sizes, but not the MS or ML."* This gives me impression that you are confused about MS and ML. Even I thought before that MS is Medium Short (Short in length) and ML (Medium Long).
  
 I don't see any fault from my side, and stand right to what I said.


----------



## twister6

ira delphic said:


> I suggest Donscorpio Dolphins - but don't take my word for it...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2657356
> 
> Edit - it includes two cables, with and without mic. Also carrying case.


 

 so you are suggesting for him to take "my word" for it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 twister6=vectron (on xda)


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> Please tell me that Soundsoul S-018 is really amazing and better performer than IM70. I love the look of this wooden beauties.


 

 They aren't, but that doesn't mean they aren't good.


----------



## Dany1

robervaul said:


> @leobigfield
> I´m using a forwarding. www.shipito.com
> 
> I shipped using Shipito,  a company that deliver things.
> ...


 
 Does Shipitto require any identity verification like sending them physical copy of some sort of document ?


----------



## Ira Delphic

twister6 said:


> ira delphic said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest Donscorpio Dolphins - but don't take my word for it...
> ...


 
  
 In that case _*STAY AWAY*_ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!! /jk
  
 But seriously, thanks for turning me on to the Dolphins. I really love them!


----------



## twister6

ira delphic said:


> In that case _*STAY AWAY*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you mod them, removing foam inserts?  That is a key to love them even MORE


----------



## cls

I am not quite sure yet
  
 Donscorpio Dolphin OR V-Moda XS (wasnt there a OEM VMODA from asia?)
  
 pros cons?


----------



## Ira Delphic

twister6 said:


> ira delphic said:
> 
> 
> > In that case _*STAY AWAY*_
> ...


 
  
 No, but I might.


----------



## Darner

OK, OK...


----------



## indieman

Kinda pricey for this thread but still... Audio-Technica is my fav asian brand! Really looking forward to more info on the ath-m70x. Might be a nice upgrade for all those m50 owners who want more!
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/751917/audio-technica-debuts-three-new-pairs-of-headphones-ath-r70x-ath-m70x-and-ath-m50xdg


----------



## bhazard

The 1more design "Piston" earbuds are meh. Not very good.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> so you are suggesting for him to take "my word" for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 twister6/vectron taking over the intersphere!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Anyone knows the origin of the Astell & Kern name? Why would a Korean/Chinese company make up a brand that sounds like they come from Europe or something? I'm baffled.


----------



## indieman

Aren't they Creative? And isn't Creative korean?

Edit: iriver is who I was thinking of... Creative is Singapore origin


----------



## twister6

williamleonhart said:


> Anyone knows the origin of the Astell & Kern name? Why would a Korean/Chinese company make up a brand that sounds like they come from Europe or something? I'm baffled.


 
  
 to charge more money


----------



## encoreAC

williamleonhart said:


> Anyone knows the origin of the Astell & Kern name? Why would a Korean/Chinese company make up a brand that sounds like they come from Europe or something? I'm baffled.


 
 Because a authentic sounding brand name establishes trust with the customer and thus increases market penetration leading to profit haha


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> twister6/vectron taking over the intersphere!


 
  
 Gadget/audio addiction comes at a very high price, that's why I'm slaving my arse writing review lol!!!  Once I win a lottery, I'm actually going to stop and smell the roses and enjoy listening to music instead of using music to analyze headphones...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> Gadget/audio addiction comes at a very high price, that's why I'm slaving my arse writing review lol!!!  *Once I win a lottery,* I'm actually going to stop and smell the roses and enjoy listening to music instead of using music to analyze headphones...


 
 Only then? What about all the audio gear you now have?


----------



## rontant

williamleonhart said:


> Why would a Korean/Chinese company make up a brand that sounds like they come from Europe or something? I'm baffled.


 
  
 Same reason as why a US icecream company chose a Danish sounding name "Haagen Dasz" for their products.


----------



## Arty McGhee

weren't they iriver before astell and kern?


----------



## rontant

arty mcghee said:


> weren't they iriver before astell and kern?


 
 Yup.  http://www.astellnkern.com/   Just look at the copyright notice at the bottom of their website.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Gadget/audio addiction comes at a very high price, that's why I'm slaving my arse writing review lol!!!  Once I win a lottery, I'm actually going to stop and smell the roses and enjoy listening to music instead of using music to analyze headphones...


 
  
 You and your reviews seriously are everywhere lol! The only one that I haven't been able to find yet is your Douza review. Slacker!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

rontant said:


> Same reason as why a US icecream company chose a Danish sounding name "Haagen Dasz" for their products.


 
 Pretty sure it's Haagen-Da*zs*.


----------



## rontant

thatbeatsguy said:


> Pretty sure it's Haagen-Da*zs*.


 
 Ah yes... and with two-dots (umlaut?) on the first "a".  Häagen-Dazs


----------



## encoreAC

rontant said:


> Ah yes... and with two-dots (umlaut?) on the first "a".  Häagen-Dazs


 
 Wow such tryhards. That's how they charge you 5€ for a tiny bit of ice cream.


----------



## twister6

thatbeatsguy said:


> Only then? What about all the audio gear you now have?


 
  
 That's my point (of whining like a biatch lol!!!) that I do have some cool gear, but because of doing a lot of reviews I'm in a constant cycle without having time to actually enjoy it...  And btw, you are coming along quite well with review samples yourself  way to go man!


----------



## encoreAC

btw I am rocking my pair of KC06A again. A few days ago I thought they were trash, but now I enjoying them a lot for some strange reason. It's funny.
  
 I think the lack of treble extension of my Tenore the last few weeks made me crave for some treble energy.
  
 The treble on the KC06A is well extended and controlled without annoying spikes.


----------



## EISENbricher

darner said:


> OK, OK...



Yo.. Easy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Having tried a lot of mid-fi and higher end stuff lately has really changed my ideas of sound aspects in relation to all around sound quality.
  
 Not only does it give me a better understanding and appreciation for different signatures, it makes me appreciate my old gears for new reasons. A lot of times my journey circles back to the original Ostry KC06. That is a pretty amazing IEM.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> You and your reviews seriously are everywhere lol! The only one that I haven't been able to find yet is your Douza review. Slacker!


 

 Oh, the peer pressure!  Happy now? http://www.head-fi.org/t/751952/review-of-zero-audio-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> btw I am rocking my pair of KC06A again. A few days ago I thought they were trash, but now I enjoying them a lot for some strange reason. It's funny.
> 
> The treble on the KC06A is well extended and controlled without annoying spikes.


 
  




 The kc06a's really are rather marvelous (and even more so for the price). Another thing I like about them is that they can be worn down or over ear equally. And when worn over ear, they are flush enough that you can lay your head down on the side, and hence they are my nightly trance rockin' sleeping iem. Beauties.
  


> I think the lack of treble extension of my Tenore the last few weeks made me crave for some treble energy.


 
  
 Agreed. If you want more treble energy out of your tenores, remove the filters (but don't!). I did that to see if it would eradicate the dreaded tts, but I won't know if it worked because they sound too harsh to me without the filters, so the experiment was a fail.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Oh, the peer pressure!  Happy now? http://www.head-fi.org/t/751952/review-of-zero-audio-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem


 
  
 I don't know yet. I'll let you know after I read it lol!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> The 1more design "Piston" earbuds are meh. Not very good.




Just like the original Pistons 2.0, these full sized cans, and the earbuds...average at best. Thanks for trying them out.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> The kc06a's really are rather marvelous (and even more so for the price). Another thing I like about them is that they can be worn down or over ear equally. And when worn over ear, they are flush enough that you can lay your head down on the side, and hence they are my nightly trance rockin' sleeping iem. Beauties.
> 
> 
> Agreed. If you want more treble energy out of your tenores, remove the filters (but don't!). I did that to see if it would eradicate the dreaded tts, but I won't know if it worked because they sound too harsh to me without the filters, so the experiment was a fail.


 
  
  
 A mistake of me with the KC06A was that I immediately switched the stock tips to 3rd party tips, which worked well with my other phones.
 But I realize now that the stock tips are by far better sounding. I mean those without the additional filter with medium wide bore.
  
 I imagine removing the filter will only enhance the treble of the Tenore, but will not extend it which will just create annoying piercing treble spikes. I have luck that I never had any issues with my pair of Tenore besides the thin sound in the beginning.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> A mistake of me with the KC06A was that I immediately switched the stock tips to 3rd party tips, which worked well with my other phones.
> But I realize now that the stock tips are by far better sounding. I mean those without the additional filter with medium wide bore.


 

   
 Yup, the stock tips are really quite good. I like the kc06/a's with either the stock tips, or the UE900 or TF10 tips.
  
 Quote:


encoreac said:


> I imagine removing the filter will only enhance the treble of the Tenore, *but will not extend it which will just create annoying piercing treble spikes*. I have luck that I never had any issues with my pair of Tenore besides the thin sound in the beginning.


 
  
 Amazingly right you are! I just had some bad luck with my venture into tenore-land. But all will be forgiven with the douza's!


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Oh, the peer pressure!  Happy now? http://www.head-fi.org/t/751952/review-of-zero-audio-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem


 
  
 One word: awesome! Two words: awesome review!
  
 Basically what you're saying is that they are an improved upon A71. I can't complain about that one little bit! Can't wait to get them. I have a feeling they are going to keep me satiated for quite a while.
  
 Did I say "awesome"? Good stuff.


----------



## mrmoto050

waynes world said:


> One word: awesome! Two words: awesome review!
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that they are an improved upon A71. I can't complain about that one little bit! Can't wait to get them. I have a feeling they are going to keep me satiated for quite a while.
> 
> Did I say "awesome"? Good stuff.


 

 +1


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Amazingly right you are! I just had some bad luck with my venture into tenore-land. But all will be forgiven with the douza's!


 
 I hope you will have better luck with duoza's then!
  
 I just wish they didn't made the housing so insanely huuuge, but they seem to complement my Frankenstein costume fairly well for next Halloween, so it's okay ;D


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I hope you will have better luck with duoza's then!
> 
> I just wish they didn't made the housing so insanely huuuge, *but they seem to complement my Frankenstein costume fairly well for next Halloween, so it's okay* ;D


 
  
 And I _AM_ Frankenstein, so it's okay!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> That's my point (of whining like a biatch lol!!!) that I do have some cool gear, but because of doing a lot of reviews I'm in a constant cycle without having time to actually enjoy it...  And btw, you are coming along quite well with review samples yourself  way to go man!


 
 Ahh, I see. So you basically spend too much time revieweing that you don't have time to stop and enjoy the music. I guess I can relate myself.
  
 Also, thanks, man! You're a really great reviewer, and I love reading your stuff.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

But it leaves me hanging... Who's Astell, and who's Kern???
 Quote:


rontant said:


> Yup.  http://www.astellnkern.com/   Just look at the copyright notice at the bottom of their website.


 
  


arty mcghee said:


> weren't they iriver before astell and kern?


 
  


encoreac said:


> Because a authentic sounding brand name establishes trust with the customer and thus increases market penetration leading to profit haha


----------



## rontant

williamleonhart said:


> But it leaves me hanging... Who's Astell, and who's Kern???


 
  
 LOL...   I tried to search on the website but couldn't find any background info. I guess Astell & Kern are just Western names that sound grand to enable iRiver to sell their expensive players without being scoffed at.


----------



## Shawn71

cls said:


> I am not quite sure yet
> 
> Donscorpio Dolphin OR V-Moda XS (wasnt there a OEM VMODA from asia?)
> 
> pros cons?




how abt noontec zoro/hd?......its an on the ear btw.


----------



## cls

shawn71 said:


> how abt noontec zoro/hd?......its an on the ear btw.


 
 aren't these like "beats" clones flimsy and plastic  no thank you but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Shawn71

cls said:


> aren't these like "beats" clones flimsy and plastic  no thank you but thanks for the suggestion




yeah they are plastic as the designers preferred that aesthetics being portable and targeted for commuters but sounds better than the other you quoted(refer tyll's review)......or senn momentums?
 http://en-us.sennheiser.com/momentum-on-ear-headphones


----------



## thatBeatsguy

shawn71 said:


> yeah they are plastic as the designers preferred that aesthetics being portable and targeted for commuters but sounds better than the other you quoted(refer tyll's review)......or senn momentums?
> http://en-us.sennheiser.com/momentum-on-ear-headphones


 
 Senn Momentum On-ears are a no-no. They sound very "consumer" and very unlike the original over-ear version.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> Senn Momentum On-ears are a no-no. They sound very "consumer" and very unlike the original over-ear version.




hmm, thats not good....may be HD429s a better option then if hes ok with non-foldable and non RC,but prefers sound more than those and top prority.....its full of plastics and bq is good as well for on the go.....it shines with amp tho.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> hmm, thats not good....may be HD429s a better option then if hes ok with non-foldable and non RC,but prefers sound more than those and top prority.....its full of plastics and bq is good as well for on the go.....it shines with amp tho.




I didn't like the HD429's. Bass is too light. Highs too wonky.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

http://www.head-fi.org/t/748807/soundsoul-s-018-impressions-thread/120#post_11251200

I posted a review of the SoundSOUL S-018.

Hope this helps?


----------



## knives

robervaul said:


> @leobigfield
> 
> 
> I´m using a forwarding. www.shipito.com
> ...



I believe that you will have to pay an extra $12 for shipping. That $5 wasn't for shipping, it was just for their service.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/748807/soundsoul-s-018-impressions-thread/120#post_11251200
> 
> I posted a review of the SoundSOUL S-018.
> 
> Hope this helps?




Thank you . You know what, for years I have been an enthusiast, and I have to say to be able to gleam in to the realm of realistic music tonality with a pair of headphones cheaper than 20$ has never been possible before.  Very good review, and the S-018 really is a little gem.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> I didn't like the HD429's. Bass is too light. Highs too wonky.




Yeah...but the bass is deep if not boom/oomph (gud for long listen) .........and when amped, nice extn on both lows and highs,mids are smooth and so the imaging and detail, fwiw. But sounds very shy with my sources direct.....and btw,not much of a clamping force, good for long listen too.....but yeah he can research more for what hes lookin for under $170......


----------



## indieman

rontant said:


> LOL...   I tried to search on the website but couldn't find any background info. I guess Astell & Kern are just Western names that sound grand to enable iRiver to sell their expensive players without being scoffed at.


 
 I remember back in the day iriver was very respectable where I live. The sales guys were like "you can get the popular ipod, or the superior iriver" lol.


----------



## ozkan

indieman said:


> I remember back in the day iriver was very respectable where I live. The sales guys were like "you can get the popular ipod, or the superior iriver" lol.


 
  
 Yepp, my first serious dap was Iriver T10 which was only 256 Mb in 2006. It was like a hi-fi stereo system for me and my friends.


----------



## Ira Delphic

Any tip suggestions other than Spiral Dots for Soundsoul-S-018?


----------



## ozkan

ira delphic said:


> Any tip suggestions other than Spiral Dots for Soundsoul-S-018


 
  
 Maybe UE600 or 3590 tips?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ira delphic said:


> Any tip suggestions other than Spiral Dots for Soundsoul-S-018?


 
 I think a lot of us are using the Comply T-500 tips for the S-018.  They work perfect for me.
  
 ..


----------



## Ira Delphic

bloodypenguin said:


> ira delphic said:
> 
> 
> > Any tip suggestions other than Spiral Dots for Soundsoul-S-018?
> ...


 
 Good to know. I neglected to mention, last night I tried cheap Chinese foam tips - 

  
 Yup that's my TTPOD-T1E. For the S-018 I cut of the very end so the tip wouldn't close up. This works reasonably well but still need to do some extensive listening.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ira delphic said:


> For the S-018 I cut of the very end so the tip wouldn't close up. This works reasonably well but still need to do some extensive listening.


 
 Yes, I also cut my Comply T-500 tips to fit the S-018 better.  Though I trimmed the rear of it to fit better.
  
 ..


----------



## robervaul

knives said:


> I believe that you will have to pay an extra $12 for shipping. That $5 wasn't for shipping, it was just for their service.


 

@knives, Trust me, the shipping really cost $5,00! I can prove it!


----------



## getclikinagas

Signature Acoustics has released their second IEM : the "O-16 Live", designed to shine with live recordings and vocals. Since they're an Asian (Indian) company I thought I'd share it here.
  
 I've put up my full review after giving it a thorough listen : http://www.head-fi.org/t/751215/new-2015-signature-acoustics-o-16-live-review-setting-the-stage
  
 I think they represent great value for the price and are pretty special in their own right


----------



## bhazard

Blue Bird U6 is on Penon. Op amp replaceable. I have good feelings about this amp.
  
 A new Don Scorpio apt-x bluetooth model as well.


----------



## ozkan

bhazard said:


> Blue Bird U6 is on Penon. Op amp replaceable. I have good feelings about this amp.


 
  
 Me too. Looks very tempting!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

UE TF10 tips. Must be wide bore, long core (nozzle), otherwise the soundstage suffers even more than it usually does. For instance, the Sony hybrids are not good for them. Tighter, more present bass, but at the cost of soundstage and details in the highs. So be aware of bore size.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Blue Bird U6 is on Penon. Op amp replaceable. I have good feelings about this amp.
> 
> A new *Don Scorpio apt-x bluetooth model *as well.


 
  
 With 15mm driver, from one of the pictures it even looks like beryllium alloy (or maybe just my imagination).  With BT4.0 + aptX it should be good.  Don Scorpio did a great job with DP-H1 wireless receiver and it wasn't even supporting aptX.  I can only imagine how much improvement it's going to be with less compression in this Shroom!  It does look rather large, not your typical wireless earbuds, but I assume it's all for a benefit of a sound quality.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> With 15mm driver, from one of the pictures it even looks like beryllium alloy (or maybe just my imagination).  With BT4.0 + aptX it should be good.  Don Scorpio did a great job with DP-H1 wireless receiver and it wasn't even supporting aptX.  I can only imagine how much improvement it's going to be with less compression in this Shroom!  It does look rather large, not your typical wireless earbuds, but I assume it's all for a benefit of a sound quality.




That is one ugly IEM lol yikes!


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> That is one ugly IEM lol yikes!


 
  
 Yeah, not much in looks department, so hoping for an excellent sound to compensate for the looks   Will review once I receive it.


----------



## DarkZenith

bhazard said:


> Blue Bird U6 is on Penon. Op amp replaceable. I have good feelings about this amp.


 
 It is a very good portable amplifier, but not so much for IEMs, because its gain switch... is not a gain switch. On its low position, it's a soundfield expander, and not the best I've ever heard. It pretty screw* up the sound with a fair amount of reverb and a downright ugly phase-shifting. (Same thing for the Blue Bird U5, by the way, but this time for the so-called "bass boost" switch: again an SF expander on the "OFF" mark...)
 But even so I love this U6. With an LME49860 (and on "high gain"), it has a very clean and powerful sound, with just a hint of warmness and only the slightest channel imbalance at very low volume.
 $56,99 on Aliexpress and the seller, Tony Z, is a cool guy.


----------



## jj69

darkzenith said:


> It is a very good portable amplifier, but not so much for IEMs, because its gain switch... is not a gain switch. On its low position, it's a soundfield expander, and not the best I've ever heard. It pretty screw* up the sound with a fair amount of reverb and a downright ugly phase-shifting. (Same thing for the Blue Bird U5, by the way, but this time for the so-called "bass boost" switch: again an SF expander on the "OFF" mark...)
> But even so I love this U6. With an LME49860 (and on "high gain"), it has a very clean and powerful sound, with just a hint of warmness and only the slightest channel imbalance at very low volume.
> $56,99 on Aliexpress and the seller, Tony Z, is a cool guy.


 
  
 Glad to hear some feedback on this!  Penon stocked it at my request, but I got tired of waiting for them and ordered from Tony Z myself.  Unfortunately, it still hasn't left China yet. 
  
 Too bad about the silly field expander.  A low gain setting would have been useful. 
  
 My idea was to try it with a Muses01 or Muses02, but I can't find a dealer I trust to deliver a genuine chip.  Can anyone recommend a dealer with legit New Japan Radio opamps?


----------



## Telltale

According to the "Current products" section on this page the ostry KC07 and KC08 should be released around May 2015!

http://en.ostry.com.cn/cms/page?pagetitle=QWJvdXQgVXM


----------



## Netforce

telltale said:


> According to the "Current products" section on this page the ostry KC07 and KC08 should be released around May 2015!
> 
> http://en.ostry.com.cn/cms/page?pagetitle=QWJvdXQgVXM


 
 Holy hype, May for the new kc07 and kc08 and then they also dropped this bomb???


----------



## mochill

:-o .... Electrostatic headphone for $100


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> :-o .... Electrostatic headphone for $100




That sound like iFrogs Toxic cans


----------



## Netforce

Also wanted a pair of electrostats and $100 isn't too big of an investment from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Can't wait to hear more details about it!


----------



## DJScope

netforce said:


> Holy hype, May for the new kc07 and kc08 and then they also dropped this bomb???




Omg omg omg!!!!

Electrostatic IEMs? That would be awesome!


----------



## peter123

jj69 said:


> Glad to hear some feedback on this!  Penon stocked it at my request, but I got tired of waiting for them and ordered from Tony Z myself.  Unfortunately, it still hasn't left China yet.
> 
> Too bad about the silly field expander.  A low gain setting would have been useful.
> 
> My idea was to try it with a Muses01 or Muses02, but I can't find a dealer I trust to deliver a genuine chip.  Can anyone recommend a dealer with legit New Japan Radio opamps?




Mine arrived yesterday, first impression was very positive on high gain while low gain sounded hollow and distorted. Unfortunately something happened when I put it on charge and now it doesn't work. Already got a response from the seller (Tony Z) but I'm busy today, will try a fix tomorrow.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mochill said:


> :-o .... Electrostatic headphone for $100


 
 Electrostatic amp not included.


----------



## Whitigir

Would love to try those electro static pairs out for a spin.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

djscope said:


> Omg omg omg!!!!
> 
> Electrostatic IEMs? That would be awesome!




Not in ears. Electrostatic headphones. Cans.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> Not in ears. Electrostatic headphones. Cans.




What I thought....lol....I was like...jeez!! Some genius could really pull it off this way ? Wow....but thanks for your clarification


----------



## Netforce

whitigir said:


> What I thought....lol....I was like...jeez!! Some genius could really pull it off this way ? Wow....but thanks for your clarification


 

 Stax has made them electrostat iems before, kinda.
  
 Who knows maybe ostry is crazy enough to make an planar magnetic, electrostat, quad balanced armature, biocellulose dynamic subwoofer all in one. You never know man, all I know is if I ever see it ostry owes me for the idea


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> Stax has made them electrostat iems before, kinda.
> 
> Who knows maybe ostry is crazy enough to make an planar magnetic, electrostat, quad balanced armature, biocellulose dynamic subwoofer all in one. You never know man, all I know is if I ever see it ostry owes me for the idea :rolleyes:




Those are interesting. Not exactly IEMs..more like Koss Porta Pros or Vintage Sony Walkman headphones, but close, and pretty darned snazzy. I wonder what they sound like with that tiny electrostax amp? Nice.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

netforce said:


> Stax has made them electrostat iems before, kinda.
> 
> Who knows maybe ostry is crazy enough to make an planar magnetic, electrostat, quad balanced armature, biocellulose dynamic subwoofer all in one. You never know man, all I know is if I ever see it ostry owes me for the idea :rolleyes:




As long as they don't look like those wireless IEMs that twister6 bought lol


----------



## altrunox

No way it's going to be US$100, and as someone already said, there's also the amp...
 but should be very interesting, I hope they do it right!


----------



## The Dan of Steel

houseofdoom said:


> Those are interesting. Not exactly IEMs..more like Koss Porta Pros or Vintage Sony Walkman headphones, but close, and pretty darned snazzy. I wonder what they sound like with that tiny electrostax amp? Nice.



Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the band can come off. I've had these in mind for some time.


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> As long as they don't look like those wireless IEMs that twister6 bought lol




The beauty is in the ears of the beholder 

Besides, I do my testing and reviews so you wouldn't waste your money


----------



## bhazard

My Blue Bird U6 with MUSES02 came in today. Charging now.
  
 It has a nice anodized aluminum look to it. Will see how it sounds later.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> My Blue Bird U6 with MUSES02 came in today. Charging now.
> 
> It has a nice anodized aluminum look to it. Will see how it sounds later.




Charge carefully


----------



## hennezzy

anyone know a good chinese amp to pair with the beyer t1?


----------



## twister6

hennezzy said:


> anyone know a good chinese amp to pair with the beyer t1?


 
  
 Beyer T1 (and we are talking about $1k Tesla driver 600 ohm cans, right?) should pair up very nicely with Cayin C5 amp (under $170).  Don't settle for anything else.  I mean, FiiO E12DIY is great and you get a selection of different amps to plug'n'play, but C5 soundstage separation is by far superior.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> My Blue Bird U6 with MUSES02 came in today. Charging now.
> 
> It has a nice anodized aluminum look to it. Will see how it sounds later.







peter123 said:


> Charge carefully




Oh, one more thing: I was told byn the seller to always have the unit turned off while charging.....


----------



## hennezzy

twister6 said:


> Beyer T1 (and we are talking about $1k Tesla driver 600 ohm cans, right?) should pair up very nicely with Cayin C5 amp (under $170).  Don't settle for anything else.  I mean, FiiO E12DIY is great and you get a selection of different amps to plug'n'play, but C5 soundstage separation is by far superior.


 

 thought that would be the case! Need a nice 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter cable then..
  
 what about desktop wise?


----------



## peter123

hennezzy said:


> thought that would be the case! Need a nice 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter cable then..
> 
> what about desktop wise?




Matrix M-stage? I've never heard the T1's though so you might want to ask in the M-stage thread for first hand experience but the M-stage is a very nice amp and at least on par with the C5 in my opinion. The possibility to easy change op amp's on it gives the chance to fine tune a bit. It's on the warm side as is the C5, the M-stage might be even slightly more warm actually. If you chose the older model (HPA-1, same amp section as the new one and adjustable gain) you should be able to pick it up for less than $200.


----------



## bhazard

The Blue Bird U6 is impressive so far. It drives my AKG 7XX with ease off my smartphone. High gain is a must. Low gain is useless.

Not sure how much better my opamp does over the standard one though.


----------



## Tom22

i'm way late to the party, but i gotta say years later... the brainwavz M1 can still keep up very well! 
  
 anyone looking for a cheap midcentric earphone sound give em a shot. i called them a mini- re400 (hifiman re400) for better or for worse.
  
 anyone else dig out their m1s?
  
 heres my review:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/mp4nation-brainwavz-m1/reviews/12455
  
 here is my video review:


----------



## thatBeatsguy

tom22 said:


> i'm way late to the party, but i gotta say years later... the brainwavz M1 can still keep up very well!
> 
> anyone looking for a cheap midcentric earphone sound give em a shot. i called them a mini- re400 (hifiman re400) for better or for worse.
> 
> anyone else dig out their m1s?


 
 Lots of people have. I also reviewed them not too long ago. IMO it hardly sounds mid-centric, but is pretty balanced. The treble is too much of a nuisance for me, though, so no, it's not very much my cup of tea.


----------



## indieman

I need a Fiio X1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

indieman said:


> I need a Fiio X1




Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

indieman said:


> I need a Fiio X1


 
 Please order one for me as well!
  
 ..


----------



## indieman

bloodypenguin said:


> Please order one for me as well!
> 
> ..


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Gotta love those S-018, which actually sound really good on the Sansa, but turn up a notch or two on the A15.


----------



## twister6

indieman said:


> I need a Fiio X1


 
  
 xDuoo X2 is not bad either (as an upgrade to Clip) for 1/2 the price, but of course it will not match flexibility of X1 controls and features.


----------



## alexander321

Hello there dear head-fiers!
 I want to ask you whether it is worth to replace my rockboxed sansa clip+ for something new/better.
 So far I've seen that the recent hot picks in the normal price bracket are:
 XDUOO X2
 FiiO X1
 The Kogan MP4 player
 RUIZU X02

  
 My main question is will I get a noticeable improvement in SQ over the Sansa.
 So far my only complaint about it is the slight lack of punch when paired with regular impedance over-ear headphones compared to better gear I've listened. Also which one of the mentioned has the best overall presentation?


----------



## Tom22

thatbeatsguy said:


> Lots of people have. I also reviewed them not too long ago. IMO it hardly sounds mid-centric, but is pretty balanced. The treble is too much of a nuisance for me, though, so no, it's not very much my cup of tea.


 
 haha i guess i have a higher tolerance for the treble  =)
  
 they have a nice level of crispness to it, more than the new s0s. 
  
 i actually like them more than the s0s in terms of the sound but its still a nice listen =)
  
 a good beater earphone if your re400 just shorted out (which seems to happen often here) * hopefully i can prolong the life of my re400s* those things are still killer


----------



## mochill

got the n6 few hours ago and one word is killer


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> got the n6 few hours ago and one word is killer




What is this?


----------



## waynes world

Cayin N6


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Oh ok. Twister6's DAP. Thanks.


----------



## Arty McGhee

alexander321 said:


> Hello there dear head-fiers!
> I want to ask you whether it is worth to replace my rockboxed sansa clip+ for something new/better.
> So far I've seen that the recent hot picks in the normal price bracket are:
> XDUOO X2
> ...


 
 the rockboxed sansa is a great player
 i keep a clip zip as a backup
 but i really like the fiio x1
 haven't touched my x3 since i got it
 the sound is great the ui and eq setting are
 much better than anything i've used
 the fiio for the money is unbeatable


----------



## mochill

yes,total upgrade from the shozy alien from what i heard in one song and its the same song that i listen to


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> yes,*total upgrade from the shozy alien* from what i heard in one song and its the same song that i listen to


 
  
 No it's not. The N6 has a screen!


----------



## mochill

...in sound department and reading the music in order and looks as well


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Oh ok. Twister6's DAP. Thanks.


 
  
 If I ever going to have "my own" DAP, it will be called T6, not N6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In all seriousness, N6 is insanely good.  If you can't afford AK240 II or AK120 II, this is the next step.  And some reported that it surpasses in sound quality AK120 II, which I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> If I ever going to have "my own" DAP, it will be called T6, not N6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow - $619. They're not giving it away!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Wow - $619. They're not giving it away!


 
 Seems they're confident and pretty delighted to sell it at a fair price for what it offers. 
  
  
 Now if only we could afford that...


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Seems they're confident and pretty delighted to sell it at a fair price for what it offers.
> 
> 
> Now if only we could afford that...


 
  
 Indeed! I might see how it fares and compares with the Fiio X7 ($699) once it's released. One feature of the X7 that I'd appreciate is the wifi/streaming capability.
  
 But the Ihifi 800 (to be released in Feb, price as yet unknown) might be quite nice as well (if the SQ of my Ihifi 770 is any indication):
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/679572/ihifi-760-770-pg-13-800-pg-25-from-makers-of-the-812v2-960/420#post_11208407


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Indeed! I might see how it fares and compares with the Fiio X7 ($699) once it's released. One feature of the X7 that I'd appreciate is the wifi/streaming capability.
> 
> But the Ihifi 800 (to be released in Feb, price as yet unknown) might be quite nice as well (if the SQ of my Ihifi 770 is any indication):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/679572/ihifi-760-770-pg-13-800-pg-25-from-makers-of-the-812v2-960/420#post_11208407


 
 Oh man, a DAP that looks beautiful, well constructed, and may have the possibility to cancel the hissing noise levels from certain in-ears, brilliant!
  
 Thanks for sharing such a wonderful DAP. The fiio X7 seems to be a capable DAP as well, especially since the streaming feature is something I'd want. I just hope it competes well against the N6, and this little DAP (if it competes against the high end that is). Though, from nick's description, it seems it MAY be pitted against the dx50/X3. Hmmm...


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Wow - $619. They're not giving it away!


 
  
 It will be very interesting to see how it will stack up against X7 since it's going to be in the same price range.  But at the current moment if you take an average price of X5 or DX90 ($350-$360), factor in a decent portable amp like C5 or E12A ($160-$170), and add FiiO LO cable ($15-$20), you can get close to $550 price already.  I can tell you with certainty, N6 sounds better than X5+C5+L16, and can do a native DSD hardware decoding on top of it.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'll be sticking with my Sony A15 for now lol Or unless I win the lottery, then its Twister N6's for everyone!!!


----------



## encoreAC

I wish these had wlan, so I could stream online from my Spotify and sync my folders from Gdrive.
  
 I stream like 50% of my music.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Oh man, a DAP that looks beautiful, well constructed, and may have the possibility to cancel the hissing noise levels from certain in-ears, brilliant!
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a wonderful DAP. The fiio X7 seems to be a capable DAP as well, especially since the streaming feature is something I'd want. I just hope it competes well against the N6, and this little DAP (if it competes against the high end that is). Though, from nick's description, it seems it MAY be pitted against the dx50/X3. Hmmm...


 
  
 I suspect that it (Ihifi 800) will cost less than $300 as well.
  
 I'm actually quite enamoured with SQ out of my 770:
  

 Ihifi recently came out with a "770c" which you can get here for $109. According to folks who have both the 770 and the 770c, they are physically and SQ-wise identical, which makes $109 a ridiculous price for the 770c .
  
 The only thing that's not really for me is touch screen, and hence the 800 with all of it's buttons and presumably _very_ high SQ for a relatively low price is on my radar.


----------



## indieman

twister6 said:


> xDuoo X2 is not bad either (as an upgrade to Clip) for 1/2 the price, but of course it will not match flexibility of X1 controls and features.



Had to look that one up lol. Price is good but I like a color screen


----------



## indieman

waynes world said:


> I suspect that it (Ihifi 800) will cost less than $300 as well.
> 
> I'm actually quite enamoured with SQ out of my 770:
> 
> ...



That actually looks pretty nice. Wonder how the sq compares to the x1?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> I suspect that it (Ihifi 800) will cost less than $300 as well.
> 
> I'm actually quite enamoured with SQ out of my 770:
> 
> ...




Funny you should bring the 770c up, because my choice came down between this and the A15. I went with the A15 because it's so much more streamlined and I'm really familiar and happy with the Sony house sound, and was unfamiliar with Xeulin, but I had widdled it down to those two.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I loved my Hifiman 602 when I had it. I was in love with the detail retrieval, space, and transparency. Problem is the darned thing died on me and I had to return it, and ended up getting the Sony NWZ-F806, which I no longer have for various reasons.


----------



## encoreAC

I am gonna get the FiiO E07K as my next purchase. Anyone with other suggestions?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

encoreac said:


> I am gonna get the FiiO E07K as my next purchase.


 
 I love mine.  Use it everyday.  Hooks up to my phones, tablets, computers.... it is awesome.
  
 ..


----------



## Hisoundfi

Streaming is the way to go, especially considering the fact that streaming services like Google Music has very high quality at 320mbps, and Tidal is now streaming in flaac


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fiio x7 is the dap I'm most interested in. Streaming and downloading flaac through my x7 sounds amazeballs


----------



## waynes world

indieman said:


> That actually looks pretty nice. Wonder how the sq compares to the x1?


 
  
 It has quite a bit more power than the X1. Same DAC as the X3, but I think they tuned the 770 a bit differently. The 770 also has two headphone outputs - one is a bit flatter than the other. SQ-wise it's probably on par with the X3's and DX50's of the world.
  
 This is an interesting spanish review of the 770:
 https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.oldnewsound.es%2Ffuentes%2Fxuelin-ihifi-770%2F&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> Streaming is the way to go, especially considering the fact that *streaming services like Google Music has very high quality at 320mbps*, and Tidal is now streaming in flaac


 
  
 Don't forget premium spotify as well.


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> Don't forget premium spotify as well.


I did some looking around online and some tests show that Google Music is better than Spotify and iTunes. I wish I had the link, but basically it showed that Google Music streamed at a higher bit rate.


----------



## encoreAC

bloodypenguin said:


> I love mine.  Use it everyday.  Hooks up to my phones, tablets, computers.... it is awesome.
> 
> ..


 
 Nice , one question, can the e07k used as dac only device and used with another amp?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

encoreac said:


> Nice , one question, can the e07k used as dac only device and used with another amp?


 
 Good question, I will direct you to this thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638910/fiio-e07k-andes-review-and-help-thread
  
 ..


----------



## encoreAC

bloodypenguin said:


> Good question, I will direct you to this thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638910/fiio-e07k-andes-review-and-help-thread
> 
> ..


 
 Sure, I am trying my luck there then =)


----------



## jj69

alexander321 said:


> Hello there dear head-fiers!
> I want to ask you whether it is worth to replace my rockboxed sansa clip+ for something new/better.
> So far I've seen that the recent hot picks in the normal price bracket are:
> XDUOO X2
> ...


 
  
 IMO, none of the above.  I'd rather have a Clip running Rockbox over any of them. 
  
 The X1 is nice, but the bass is noticeably rolled off.  If you're pairing it with an external amp via its lineout, that isn't an issue, however.  The Kogan's bass response is completely missing - just nonexistent.  Both players do have more detail than the Clip, but IMO that is just a natural byproduct of the missing bass.  If you listen primarily to music with little bass information, one of those players may actually be right for you.  Otherwise, the Clip is just a better balanced player overall. 
  
 The Ruizu X02 is an excellent bargain.  That fact that it works so well for $17 is amazing.  The one Achilles heel of the X02 is that it simply doesn't sound very good at all.  The frequency extremes are slightly rolled off, but more importantly, the midrange is very recessed and the player is kind of veiled sounding.  It simply isn't an audiophile (or even "hifi" quality) player.  The Ruizu X10 model, on the other hand, sounds quite a bit better.  Its sound quality is much closer to the Clip.  Unfortunately, its design and ergonomics aren't as nice as the X02.  See my comments in the Ruizu thread. 
  
 I haven't heard the xDuoo, but according to the reviews, the UI seems very, very sparse.  It does not support gapless playback either.  If you really need the extra output power, IMO you would be better off spending the $55 on an amp to pair with your Clip than on the X2. 
  
 Slightly above the price range of these units, a used DX50 is probably a good buy right now.  Lots of DX50 owners keep upgrading to the DX90 (which is significantly better).


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> I did some looking around online and some tests show that Google Music is better than Spotify and iTunes. I wish I had the link, but basically it showed that Google Music streamed at a higher bit rate.


 
  
 I have not seen that. Let me know if you find it again. Note that I'm talking about "premium" Spotify.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

jj69 said:


> IMO, none of the above.  I'd rather have a Clip running Rockbox over any of them.
> 
> The X1 is nice, but the bass is noticeably rolled off.  If you're pairing it with an external amp via its lineout, that isn't an issue, however.  The Kogan's bass response is completely missing - just nonexistent.  Both players do have more detail than the Clip, but IMO that is just a natural byproduct of the missing bass.  If you listen primarily to music with little bass information, one of those players may actually be right for you.  Otherwise, the Clip is just a better balanced player overall.
> 
> ...




This guy hit is right on the head. He was far too kind though with the bass of the X1. It's some of the worse bass response of any "MID high end" DAP I've ever heard. He's also right about the Kogan and the X02, though I think it's not so much veiled as it is very digital sounding. The X02 needs an amp that leans on the warm side and warm earphones/headphones to give it a more organic or analog sound, and it's decent. To me not far enough from the Clip to be considered an upgrade. It's a side grade at best (but it does show cover art and info on FLAC better and more consistent than the Clip), but pretty much right on the target with all those DAPS.


----------



## benjitb

Probably going to give the DonDolphins a go for closed & takstar HI2050 for open.
  
 Wondering if there are any good Noise Cancelling Headphones (no IEM's) well regarded?


----------



## jj69

houseofdoom said:


> This guy hit is right on the head. He was far too kind though with the bass of the X1. It's some of the worse bass response of any "MID high end" DAP I've ever heard. He's also right about the Kogan and the X02, though I think it's not so much veiled as it is very digital sounding. The X02 needs an amp that leans on the warm side and warm earphones/headphones to give it a more organic or analog sound, and it's decent. To me not far enough from the Clip to be considered an upgrade. It's a side grade at best (but it does show cover art and info on FLAC better and more consistent than the Clip), but pretty much right on the target with all those DAPS.


 
  
 To be honest, I probably should have been a little harder on the X1, but given the near universal praise of it in the X1 thread (and the flaming of anyone who so much as dares to voice a contrary opinion about it there), I thought it best to be as diplomatic as possible.  For me, there are other issues with it.  I don't like the silly scroll wheel control (and its very flimsy feeling) or the washed out display, but those are really personal preferences.  It does make a fine enough source through its lineout, and therefore does service a purpose.  The little HS12 amp stacking kit is a cool feature (and very resasonably priced). 
  
 Don't get me wrong, I'm no FiiO-basher either.  In fact, I love FiiO - the way they do business, the way they welcome and respond to customer feedback, the way they price their products fairly.  For example, before FiiO, DAPs usually came with no accessories.  You had to buy the screen protector, rubber case, and anything else you need separately, and at exorbitant prices (thanks to Apple).  FiiO changed all that, and other makers like iBasso had to follow suit.  FiiO is by far the industry leader when it comes to marketing and development of portable hifi products.  Unfortunately, none of their DAPs have really done it for me.  The X3 was far too warm (even through its line out), and its weird counter-intuitive button layout is just absurd.  It's as if they intentionally designed it to be as annoying to use as possible.  I had an X5 as part of the tour and I hated the UI so much, I packed it up and sent it to the next reviewer after just a couple of hours with it.  Admittedly, it did sound very good, but it was also heavy as an anvil and not something I would consider portable. 
  
 I've had better luck with iBasso.  Granted, out of the box, the iBasso DAPs with stock firmware have embarrassing colorations.  The good news is that Rockbox and/or the lurker0 firmwares solve those issues. 
  
 I also got the Hidizs AP100, which while not without its own issues, is promising.  They just have to add gapless playback and fix some of the UI bugs if they want to be taken seriously. 
  
 The Clips are just impossible to beat for the money.  Most people are better of sticking with it and putting their money toward better headphones.  A new DAP hits the market every month or so anyway, so now is probably a good time to just wait and see what comes next.


----------



## clee290

houseofdoom said:


> This guy hit is right on the head. He was far too kind though with the bass of the X1. It's some of the worse bass response of any "MID high end" DAP I've ever heard. He's also right about the Kogan and the X02, though I think it's not so much veiled as it is very digital sounding. The X02 needs an amp that leans on the warm side and warm earphones/headphones to give it a more organic or analog sound, and it's decent. To me not far enough from the Clip to be considered an upgrade. It's a side grade at best (but it does show cover art and info on FLAC better and more consistent than the Clip), but pretty much right on the target with all those DAPS.


 
 The X1 is a "MID high end" DAP"? LOL


----------



## HouseOfDoom

clee290 said:


> The X1 is a "MID high end" DAP"? LOL




Yes sir. It's meant to be a legitimate low cost but high performance alternative to the most costly DAPs. These are meant to be higher end than iPods, Sony NWZ, Sansa, or Mach, or some of these other consumer based DAPs/MP3 players. So when placed between those and the HifiMan, Astell & Kern, and iBassos, then yes, I stand by that statement.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

clee290 said:


> houseofdoom said:
> 
> 
> > This guy hit is right on the head. He was far too kind though with the bass of the X1. It's some of the worse bass response of any "MID high end" DAP I've ever heard. He's also right about the Kogan and the X02, though I think it's not so much veiled as it is very digital sounding. The X02 needs an amp that leans on the warm side and warm earphones/headphones to give it a more organic or analog sound, and it's decent. To me not far enough from the Clip to be considered an upgrade. It's a side grade at best (but it does show cover art and info on FLAC better and more consistent than the Clip), but pretty much right on the target with all those DAPS.
> ...


 
 That's probably because HoD(or) is broke and $125 is practically "mid-high end."


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> That's probably because HoD(or) is broke and $125 is practically "mid-high end."




It's not about cost but cost/performance. Like the RE-400? It's supposed to be high end at low cost. Rough concept for some it seems?


----------



## KeuNamoo

so whats the best chinese budget double and triple driver iem or earphones? im gonna slowly go through all 900 pages haha but i was curious on a couple of culminating current thoughts on this subject


----------



## mochill

Fidue a83 and zero audio douza


----------



## Whitigir

mochill said:


> Fidue a83 and zero audio douza




Right on ! Figure a83 is 260$ budget, and Duoza is 125$ budget. Single driver will be Soundsoul S-018 for 13$ budget  listen away !!


----------



## KeuNamoo

whitigir said:


> Right on ! Figure a83 is 260$ budget, and Duoza is 125$ budget. Single driver will be Soundsoul S-018 for 13$ budget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 where can you get the a83 for 260? i see it on amazon for 330ish and thanks for the help despite my tangenting!


----------



## benjitb

benjitb said:


> Probably going to give the DonDolphins a go for closed & takstar HI2050 for open.
> 
> Wondering if there are any good Noise Cancelling Headphones (no IEM's) well regarded?


 

 I've posted on this thread twice now, totally ignored both times.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

benjitb said:


> I've posted on this thread twice now, totally ignored both times.


 
 Okay, okay! I'll stop ignoring you. I can't ignore that Shaun the Sheep profile pic tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anyway, as far as I know there aren't any good Chinese headphones with ANC. Of course the more veteran Penon Patrons and IBuyGou Investors are free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Whitigir

keunamoo said:


> where can you get the a83 for 260? i see it on amazon for 330ish and thanks for the help despite my tangenting!




http://www.amazon.com/A83-Triple-Driver-Balanced-Armature-Earphones/dp/B00LMSP4VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422323854&sr=8-1&keywords=Fidue+a83


----------



## benjitb

thatbeatsguy said:


> Okay, okay! I'll stop ignoring you. I can't ignore that Shaun the Sheep profile pic tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I thank you, and "shaun" does too, he says to drag the kids along to see his new movie.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

benjitb said:


> I thank you, and "shaun" does too, he says to drag the kids along *to see his new movie.*


 
 What. He has a new movie!?!?!?!
 My childhood...all those days of watching Shaun the Sheep at lunchtime. Thanks for the heads-up -- I'm definitely watching this.


----------



## benjitb

thatbeatsguy said:


> What. He has a new movie!?!?!?!
> My childhood...all those days of watching Shaun the Sheep at lunchtime. Thanks for the heads-up -- I'm definitely watching this.


 
  
 You are most welcome, lunchtime must have been a real treat and for another one, here's the trailer:


----------



## KeuNamoo

whitigir said:


> http://www.amazon.com/A83-Triple-Driver-Balanced-Armature-Earphones/dp/B00LMSP4VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422323854&sr=8-1&keywords=Fidue+a83


 
 http://www.amazon.com/FIDUE-A83-High-End-Triple-Driver-Earphones/dp/B00NEDC2TM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1422322547&sr=1-1&keywords=Fidue+a83 Huh i guess this is some ripoff then i guess thank you!


----------



## indieman

jj69 said:


> To be honest, I probably should have been a little harder on the X1, but given the near universal praise of it in the X1 thread (and the flaming of anyone who so much as dares to voice a contrary opinion about it there), I thought it best to be as diplomatic as possible.  For me, there are other issues with it.  I don't like the silly scroll wheel control (and its very flimsy feeling) or the washed out display, but those are really personal preferences.  It does make a fine enough source through its lineout, and therefore does service a purpose.  The little HS12 amp stacking kit is a cool feature (and very resasonably priced).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm no FiiO-basher either.  In fact, I love FiiO - the way they do business, the way they welcome and respond to customer feedback, the way they price their products fairly.  For example, before FiiO, DAPs usually came with no accessories.  You had to buy the screen protector, rubber case, and anything else you need separately, and at exorbitant prices (thanks to Apple).  FiiO changed all that, and other makers like iBasso had to follow suit.  FiiO is by far the industry leader when it comes to marketing and development of portable hifi products.  Unfortunately, none of their DAPs have really done it for me.  The X3 was far too warm (even through its line out), and its weird counter-intuitive button layout is just absurd.  It's as if they intentionally designed it to be as annoying to use as possible.  I had an X5 as part of the tour and I hated the UI so much, I packed it up and sent it to the next reviewer after just a couple of hours with it.  Admittedly, it did sound very good, but it was also heavy as an anvil and not something I would consider portable.
> 
> ...



 


Wow that's disappointing. Was looking forward to getting a nicer dap. Well if the x1 is iffy what do you suggest?


----------



## mochill

Shozy alien or if you can the cayin n6


----------



## jj69

indieman said:


> Wow that's disappointing. Was looking forward to getting a nicer dap. Well if the x1 is iffy what do you suggest?


 
  
 As I said, stick with a Clip running Rockbox until you can afford something more like a DX50.  Going rate for a used DX50 seems to be around $150.  As soon as you get it install Rockbox and/or Soundunlocked firmware, or even the latest stock firmware (which I hear is much better now). 
  
 I've been through a lot of DAPs, and I've been disappointed with more of them than I've been pleased with.  The only ones I couldn't live without at this point are my DX90 (running Lurker0 & Rockbox) and my Clip+ (running Rockbox).


----------



## jj69

Anymore feedback on the Bluebird U6 amp?  Mine has finally left China. 
  
 Has anyone changed out the stock opamp yet?  How hard is it to disassemble the amp and swap out the chip?  Can a novice do it?


----------



## indieman

mochill said:


> Shozy alien or if you can the cayin n6




I like color screens  The ipod classic is perfect for me except price and Sq 


jj69 said:


> As I said, stick with a Clip running Rockbox until you can afford something more like a DX50.  Going rate for a used DX50 seems to be around $150.  As soon as you get it install Rockbox and/or Soundunlocked firmware, or even the latest stock firmware (which I hear is much better now).
> 
> I've been through a lot of DAPs, and I've been disappointed with more of them than I've been pleased with.  The only ones I couldn't live without at this point are my DX90 (running Lurker0 & Rockbox) and my Clip+ (running Rockbox).



I'll look into the dx50 especially since it has rockbox! Is the bass better on it than the x1?


----------



## jj69

indieman said:


> I'll look into the dx50 especially since it has rockbox! Is the bass better on it than the x1?


 
  
 Yes, absolutely.  The iBasso's are weird because the firmware can completely change the sound, but (going from memory) with Rockbox it's quite neutral to a bit warm.


----------



## bhazard

jj69 said:


> Anymore feedback on the Bluebird U6 amp?  Mine has finally left China.
> 
> Has anyone changed out the stock opamp yet?  How hard is it to disassemble the amp and swap out the chip?  Can a novice do it?


 
 It's sweet. Lots of power, but also has some EMI off my smartphone just like the Topping NX1. Technically, it's an upgraded NX1 I feel.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> It's sweet. Lots of power, but also has some EMI off my smartphone just like the Topping NX1. Technically, it's an upgraded NX1 I feel.


 
 In what ways is it an upgrade to the NX1?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> Fidue a83 and zero audio douza




+1 on Fidue, and DuoZA is JAPANESE


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> In what ways is it an upgrade to the NX1?


 
 Would like to know this as well. I've used NX1 for a month now and find it very neutral and it doesn't seem to attenuate any frequency band (These findings using my inventory of earphones, I don't posses any high end earphones which may expose its weakness, if any). 
  
 Only problem with NX1 is that it's a nasty EMI magnet.


----------



## aaDee

Surprisingly no one mentions Cowons anymore which was once top rated DAP


----------



## peter123

jj69 said:


> Anymore feedback on the Bluebird U6 amp?  Mine has finally left China.
> 
> Has anyone changed out the stock opamp yet?  How hard is it to disassemble the amp and swap out the chip?  Can a novice do it?


 
 It's very easy, just remember which way the original op amp is directed.
  


bhazard said:


> It's sweet. Lots of power, but also has some EMI off my smartphone just like the Topping NX1. Technically, it's an upgraded NX1 I feel.


 
 +1 on everything
  


hisoundfi said:


> In what ways is it an upgrade to the NX1?


 
 I felt that it is more clean sounding, more airy, has more power and less hiss than the NX1 for the short period I compared them. The U6 was the best match so far with the CKR10 which probably means that it has less bass and overall leaner sound than my other amps (since I find the CKR10's to be on the verge of having too much bass). 
  
 Unfortunately I ran into some problems with mine and the seller will not replace it so I need to order parts and try to make it work again. If I'm not able to do that I'm going to get another one from penon in due time because it's a great sounding amp.
  
 Regarding DAP's I find the Ruizu X02/NX1 combo (roughly $60 in total) to be a great option if you can live with the size of the two combined.
  
 And for the record I've never understood the love for the Clip+ which I find sounding dull and lifeless, YMMV


----------



## Romis

eisenbricher said:


> Would like to know this as well. I've used NX1 for a month now and find it very neutral and it doesn't seem to attenuate any frequency band (These findings using my inventory of earphones, I don't posses any high end earphones which may expose its weakness, if any).
> 
> Only problem with NX1 is that it's a nasty EMI magnet.


 
 EMI exists only with smartphone attached or even if it`s somewhere near?


----------



## EISENbricher

Received VJJB K1 today that I had purchased after falling to the VJJB hype train that ran here a month ago.
  
  
    
  
  
  
 BQ looks good, cable is okay but has some memory to it and stock tips are trash (especially the foam ones).
  
 OOTB it's bassy for my taste but with wide bore Piston tips the sound is corrected in some way. Not happy with the details retrieval though. Highs sounding rolled off. Wide soundstage caught me by surprise, though it lacks in depth.
  
 Will post findings after burn-in. 
  
 Bought these from TaoBao using MisterTao ($6.50 Price + $6 MisterTao Fee/Shipping).


----------



## EISENbricher

romis said:


> EMI exists only with smartphone attached or even if it`s somewhere near?


 
 Even if smartphone is range of 1.5m (using 2G freq)
  
 There is a hack to this though, simply configure your phone to use 3G frequencies. While using 3G I witnessed NO noise at all. NX1 is attached at the back of my smartphone. 2G is hella annoying, and I couldn't check 4G as I don't have access to one. WiFi generates little noise which is noticeable during silent moments.


----------



## Romis

eisenbricher said:


> Even if smartphone is range of 1.5m (using 2G freq)
> 
> There is a hack to this though, simply configure your phone to use 3G frequencies. While using 3G I witnessed NO noise at all. NX1 is attached at the back of my smartphone. 2G is hella annoying, and I couldn't check 4G as I don't have access to one. WiFi generates little noise which is noticeable during silent moments.


 
 Bad news for me cause I`m always closer


----------



## EISENbricher

romis said:


> Bad news for me cause I`m always closer


 
 Might be. While travelling in crowded public transport it occasionally picks up stray waves. I won't say it's annoying though, as it happens only occasionally.


----------



## KeuNamoo

whitigir said:


> http://www.amazon.com/A83-Triple-Driver-Balanced-Armature-Earphones/dp/B00LMSP4VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422323854&sr=8-1&keywords=Fidue+a83


 
 so is this a temporary price or are the a83 usually this price? if its temporarily this price if you guys recommend it i might jump on this im like hovering over the complete button for my amazon cart and i have prime  too


----------



## getclikinagas

keunamoo said:


> so is this a temporary price or are the a83 usually this price? if its temporarily this price if you guys recommend it i might jump on this im like hovering over the complete button for my amazon cart and i have prime  too


 

 Can't say for sure, but this price drop is longer than any of the previous short price drops (mostly around black friday)
 The usual price seems to be around 280$.


----------



## mjneubrander

So last year I started my sound journey with a fostex trp50 and promptly modded them... I love them with ever fiber of my being! That is how it started. 

I wanted some earbuds for a good price so I picked up the Soundsoul s-018, drilled the larger hole to tighten base. I like the warm sound but I wanted something a bit more detailed in the base. 

I picked up the Moxpad X6 from the lovely Aliexpress to see if I was comfortable with the over ear cord design before trying out a balanced armature investment. I can say the Moxpad x6 is a fantastic pair of earphones. They hold up well through pop, rock, sountrack( John Williams, Hans Zimmer), female and male vocal. I felt there were weak spots in choral music and full orchestral(bethoven 5 & 9), there was loss of detail making instruments and vocal sections harder to distinguish. They are a beautiful warm sound and the base is reasonably tight with minimal bleed and detailed while still powerful and pretty good extension. Sound stage is equivalent to the s-018 but more detailed, however nowhere like the fostex. Take this with a grain of salt I don't feel experienced enough to truly review a headphone but no-one else seems to own these...

So happy I could get some over ear cord style I jumped on some no name quad balanced armature IEMs for $152.10 again from Aliexpress wish me luck. Opinions and speculations are welcomed for entertainments sake. I will give my thoughts when they get here.


----------



## EISENbricher

mjneubrander said:


> So last year I started my sound journey with a fostex trp50 and promptly modded them... I love them with ever fiber of my being! That is how it started.
> 
> I wanted some earbuds for a good price so I picked up the Soundsoul s-018, drilled the larger hole to tighten base. I like the warm sound but I wanted something a bit more detailed in the base.
> 
> ...


 
 Good to know your journey in the wonderland of Head-fiers. btw headphones have a headstart for their soundstage. It's tricky for IEM manufacturers to get soundstage right, given to its diminutive size.
  
 Keep experimenting and navigating around threads on Head-Fi to find the best gear to suit your ear.


----------



## Romis

mjneubrander said:


> So last year I started my sound journey with a fostex trp50 and promptly modded them... I love them with ever fiber of my being! That is how it started.
> 
> I wanted some earbuds for a good price so I picked up the Soundsoul s-018, drilled the larger hole to tighten base. I like the warm sound but I wanted something a bit more detailed in the base.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, please tell later how transaction with this seller goes, because I see there are some nice custom DIY cables for my HD600


----------



## mjneubrander

eisenbricher said:


> Good to know your journey in the wonderland of Head-fiers. btw headphones have a headstart for their soundstage. It's tricky for IEM manufacturers to get soundstage right, given to its diminutive size.
> 
> Keep experimenting and navigating around threads on Head-Fi to find the best gear to suit your ear.




I enjoyed the modding process and it really is amazing the difference some cotton in the headphone cup did for soundstage. I may not understand the physics but I know it takes space to make better soundstage and that sure puts IEMs at a disadvantage! I had a pair of klipsch s4's and they sure did a pretty good job though.

Thanks for the encouragement !


----------



## mjneubrander

I got ambitious and wrote a full review anyways on my pair of Moxpad X6's. Let me know what you think!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Cowon's are fragile and the UI is glitchy as heck, plus the power cords are proprietary. I owned two different models, and one had to be retuned, and the other was glitchy with FLAC. Slow. It's a universal complaint. This might be why they went from hype to heap?


----------



## aaDee

houseofdoom said:


> Cowon's are fragile and the UI is glitchy as heck, plus the power cords are proprietary. I owned two different models, and one had to be retuned, and the other was glitchy with FLAC. Slow. It's a universal complaint. This might be why they went from hype to heap?


 

 how about the sound?? do they still compete with these rivalries with Jeteffects n BBE on???


----------



## twister6

getclikinagas said:


> Can't say for sure, but this price drop is longer than any of the previous short price drops (mostly around black friday)
> The usual price seems to be around 280$.


 
  
 Here is a deal with A83, the pricing is fixed and dictated by Fidue.  All authorized resellers supposed to follow the same rule.  But in reality, not all of them do especially when they have a slow moving stock, so they sell it at cheaper price to move it faster (which also p!sses off the manufacturer).  If you see a good deal on A83 and have funds to buy it - do it.  It's still my favorite hybrid IEM, and I rediscovered it recently with spiral dot tips (better seal bring up bass quantity and texture to balance out very nicely with dual BA highs).


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> Here is a deal with A83, the pricing is fixed and dictated by Fidue.  All authorized resellers supposed to follow the same rule.  But in reality, not all of them do especially when they have a slow moving stock, so they sell it at cheaper price to move it faster (which also p!sses off the manufacturer).  If you see a good deal on A83 and have funds to buy it - do it.  It's still my favorite hybrid IEM, and I rediscovered it recently with spiral dot tips (better seal bring up bass quantity and texture to balance out very nicely with dual BA highs).




Can you comment a83 vs fx750-850?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

aadee said:


> how about the sound?? do they still compete with these rivalries with Jeteffects n BBE on???




I cannot tell a lie...I really loved the Cowon sound.


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Can you comment a83 vs fx750-850?


 
  
 Sorry, I can only comment on IEMs I have listened to.  Never had FX750/850 and not a fan of drawing conclusions from other people impressions


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I only have the Fidue A71, which I'm listening to right now, and kinda enjoying getting reacquainted. The A83 is a tad bit spendy and very iffy with fit and BQ.


----------



## luberconn

i got a used set of tpeos h200 hybrids yesterday.  they are pretty awesome!  soundstage isnt very big and fit is touchy, but they sound brilliant


----------



## jj69

luberconn said:


> i got a used set of tpeos h200 hybrids yesterday.  they are pretty awesome!  soundstage isnt very big and fit is touchy, but they sound brilliant


 
  
These have been my reference IEMs for a while, but no issues with soundstage for me. 
  
 NM.  Mine are Altone 200's.


----------



## luberconn

jj69 said:


> These have been my reference IEMs for a while, but no issues with soundstage for me.
> 
> NM.  Mine are Altone 200's.


 
  
 yeh, mine are the flagship before the altone200 and h300.  while there are some better nowadays, they are very impressive.  especially for under $100 i paid for them.  soundstage is definitely not their strong suit.  they still have great separation and details, it just doesnt feel wide and spacious.  i'd say my TTPOD T1E have better soundstage, but the h200 beat them out in everything else by a fair amount.


----------



## RedJohn456

So my replaced VSD3 from penon just came in. Looks like there was an extra in the box. See for yourself: 
  

  
 In addition to the standard upgrade cable on the left, they threw in something extra in the middle. Its gestures like this and the card at christmas that makes for unforgettable customer service. This is why I will always continue to buy from Penon Audio. They have on a number of times now gone out of their way to help me out of their own pocket. Now thats customer service! My VSD3 sounds so darn good with the new mic cable, oh man how I missed my VSD3. Its crazy to think how much performance you get for the price of a VSD3. 
  
 Also I think that V Sonic should hire Luna Shop to make all their cables because the extra cable feels so much more sturdy and with proper strain reliefs. Much better than VSonics own cable.


----------



## Netforce

redjohn456 said:


> So my replaced VSD3 from penon just came in. Looks like there was an extra in the box. See for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Man penon is so awesome.


----------



## RedJohn456

netforce said:


> Man penon is so awesome.


 

 No doubt, can't recommend them enough.
  
 So everyone whats coming out next? Its all been about the DuoZA, Titan and CKR iems. Is there anything coming out to challenge them? Maybe the B6?


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> So my replaced VSD3 from penon just came in. Looks like there was an extra in the box. See for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +100 on this one (Penon definitely deserves a high praise for their customer support), though hiring Lunashops might not be necessary practical  but for sure it's a great collaboration in cases with headphones w/removable cables, especially non-universal ones like with VSonic.
  
 Btw, I gotta take some credit for this Lunashops cable since it wasn't even on their radar until I flooded them with requests to look into this special mmcx connector, and then brought it up to Penon attention after I tested and verified this cable.  But what makes it great, these companies really listen to their customers!!!


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> +100 on this one (Penon definitely deserves a high praise for their customer support), though hiring Lunashops might not be necessary practical  but for sure it's a great collaboration in cases with headphones w/removable cables, especially non-universal ones like with VSonic.
> 
> Btw, I gotta take some credit for this Lunashops cable since it wasn't even on their radar until I flooded them with requests to look into this special mmcx connector, and then brought it up to Penon attention after I tested and verified this cable.  But what makes it great, these companies really listen to their customers!!!


 
  
 I was just being facetious about the luna shops thing  It was to highlight VSonics Shortcomings.
 A collaboration that leads to better cable designs would definitely be something that would make me consider another V Sonic Product. 
  
 I agree, I have no regrets buying through them and have had no bad experiences with them. Penon sent me a replacement Havi B3 Pro 1 even when Havi themselves wasn't too keen to replace my first B3P1 because they were like my pair has no measurable imbalance.
  
 And kudos on making it happen meng. The cable honestly feels so much better. I agree about the listening to the customers thing, which is something you wouldn't normally expect when dealing with overseas transactions (in general)


----------



## benjitb

Penon or Aliexpress?
  
 I can save a fair bit on the Donscorpio Dolphins & Takstar HI2050 if i buy from aliexpress.
  
 I have never bought from either before, what are your experiences with them both?


----------



## Netforce

benjitb said:


> Penon or Aliexpress?
> 
> I can save a fair bit on the Donscorpio Dolphins & Takstar HI2050 if i buy from aliexpress.
> 
> I have never bought from either before, what are your experiences with them both?


 
 I've gotten a fair bit of headphones from both. Penon are absolutely fantastic to buy from and super cool, support always responds super fast when I email them during business hours. Aliexpress all kinda vary because they are all different sellers. Out of all the times I have bought I have only really been stiffed once by a seller. Also each seller vary with warranty with aliexpress so you could be saving a bit but be lacking a warranty. Penon offers great warranty with their stuff and sometimes just straight up gives you a replacement pair out of their pocket.
  
 It is all up to you as saving some money is pretty great but a broken headphone sucks. I love my vivo xe800 but their build is lack luster and penon started selling them after I received mine from importing them from China. It is like a $40 difference between penon and importing that was pretty big and the build of the vivo keeps me up at night (jk).


----------



## twister6

benjitb said:


> Penon or Aliexpress?
> 
> I can save a fair bit on the Donscorpio Dolphins & Takstar HI2050 if i buy from aliexpress.
> 
> I have never bought from either before, what are your experiences with them both?


 
  
 You mean buying from Penon vs Aliexpress?  Penon is a very reputable retailer with a great customer support and a lot of happy head-fi customers (as you can read from numerous confessions).  Aliexpress is an "ebay" lottery where you might get lucky with a good seller, though personally I never dealt with aliexpress but read plenty from others in here.  Also, if something breaks, good luck contacting Aliexpress seller unless it's DOA and you want your money back or need replacement.  Penon sells most of their products as an authorize dealer which means they have an agreement to handle warranty repairs - if anything happens, you send it back to Penon at your own expense and they will take care of warranty claim for you.


----------



## Baycode

My experience with Aliexpress over the years: 
items didnt arrive: 10% 
items have no warranty: 80%
seller provide fake track number: 30%
seller sent fake product: 50%
seller gave wrong info or just lied: 30%
I got items for cheap: 100%

something sounds enough fishy on the above? 

Penon? No comparison. Agree all the other posts. Not even need to write extra about them: Simply my best online shopping experience!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Aliexpress has been fine for me, but they sell too much fake schiit. Penon has sold me all my VSonic products and they are just fine. Never had to send anything back, because I've sold all my Vsonic IEMs except my GR07BE. Night and day services.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> Aliexpress has been fine for me, but they sell too much fake schiit. Penon has sold me all my VSonic products and they are just fine. Never had to send anything back, because I've sold all my Vsonic IEMs except my GR07BE. Night and day services.


 

I agree, in shipping and customer service that aliexpress is good, but they do sell everything on the world that could be made and manufactured overthere, and that includes many counterfeit products. Some will disclose it, and some will not. If there would be debates, it would take months to resolve....which happened to me ways back years ago.


----------



## bhazard

No dumping on aliexpress or taobao. Without them, this thread would be much less relevant with info. I've gotten GREAT items from both.


----------



## luberconn

i've dealt with dealsxtreme twice and it was a long wait of about 21 days shipping (as expected), but both times i received authentic merchandise free of any defects and new as advertised.


----------



## jdog

Aliexpress, eBay, or Penon Audio?  Besides being a generous and hard-working vendor, Penon Audio (and their eBay outlet, bigbargainonline) is absolutely honest and up-standing.  In my experience, Penon Audio is the best audio friend I could ever have in Hong Kong.  If I am in the market for a high quality DAP or quality name brand earphones that are not otherwise available in the US,  I now always look to Penon Audio.  You're guaranteed the product you want and they stand behind all their sales.  If you want to get some inexpensive earphones (that may be good buys on Aliexpress or eBay) or if you want to try out a DIY earphone (like ie800 or e2c) and you aren't too worried about your money investment, then you might want to consider Aliexpress or eBay.


----------



## bhazard

Penon, Lendmeurears, and Shenzhen Audio are all great if you want good customer service along with good pricing and fast shipping. I'm sure I'm missing a few sellers that are good, but these are the first few I think of to buy from.


----------



## getclikinagas

bhazard said:


> Penon, Lendmeurears, and Shenzhen Audio are all great if you want good customer service along with good pricing and fast shipping. I'm sure I'm missing a few sellers that are good, but these are the first few I think of to buy from.


 
 I've had very good experiences with MP4Nation (three orders).


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Let's not forget Accessory Jack! Fastest shipping I've ever had. Great customer service.


----------



## screwedpeep

How long does it take for an order from Shenzhen Audio to get to my front door for Southeast Asia countries? I wanna get an item from their weekly sale but i'm moving out in two weeks time.


----------



## RedJohn456

Lots of good places to buy from for sure.
  
 Is anyone planning to buy the meelec m6 pro? http://www.meelec.com/M6_PRO_Musician_s_In_Ear_Monitors_p/ep-m6pro-cl-mee.htm
 Looks to be under 50 bucks at the moment


----------



## Ap616

Can someone see if Penon can get the Duoza for around $90-110 on their website! EBay sellers are quite a bit around $130-140 and honestly overpriced. It's $84 on Amazon Japan. Please, oh please, make it happen Penon if you're reading this. That would be my first purchase from you! 

Wishful thinking... lol *sigh*


----------



## EISENbricher

ap616 said:


> Can someone see if Penon can get the Duoza for around $90-110 on their website! EBay sellers are quite a bit around $130-140 and honestly overpriced. It's $84 on Amazon Japan. Please, oh please, make it happen Penon if you're reading this. That would be my first purchase from you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha I've already mailed 'em : )   waiting for their reply.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Ap616

Haha, noice!


----------



## EISENbricher

Just talked with SoundSoul executive Jason regarding non-availability of their product (especially S-018) internationally. While he express non-ability to ship products worldwide, he said that he's able to service UK customers.
  
 So anybody from UK is able to get it there, I guess.


----------



## KeuNamoo

getclikinagas said:


> Can't say for sure, but this price drop is longer than any of the previous short price drops (mostly around black friday)
> The usual price seems to be around 280$.


 
 Whered you find this graph??


----------



## RedJohn456

ap616 said:


> Can someone see if Penon can get the Duoza for around $90-110 on their website! EBay sellers are quite a bit around $130-140 and honestly overpriced. It's $84 on Amazon Japan. Please, oh please, make it happen Penon if you're reading this. That would be my first purchase from you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think it might be harder for them to get japanese brands in but I hope that is not that case!


----------



## EISENbricher

redjohn456 said:


> I think it might be harder for them to get japanese brands in but I hope that is not that case!


 
 Just received reply from Penon. They said that they have already tried for listing Zero Audio IEMs on Penon, but ZA didn't show interest.
  
 So the ball is in ZA's court now, let's see if they take any step to please worldwide customers.


----------



## Ap616

redjohn456 said:


> I think it might be harder for them to get japanese brands in but I hope that is not that case!




Yeah, note the last sentence man haha!  But one can hope because that is the only iem I am interested in for the time being. Will wait for Penon to get it if possible or Amazon US. I will enjoy my T1-E, Tenore, and MDR-MA900 for now


----------



## Ap616

Dang...  Come on Zero Audio! Where's the love for non-domestic consumers? Lol


----------



## RedJohn456

ap616 said:


> Yeah, note the last sentence man haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha I know, but thats what my understanding is from talking to Penon. Might change in the future who knows. No need to rush, plenty of other iems to enjoy while u wait for the duoza. Warranty is a deal breaker for me and I would rather deal with a known entity so I am waiting.


----------



## Netforce

keunamoo said:


> Whered you find this graph??


 
 http://camelcamelcamel.com/


----------



## funkoid

eisenbricher said:


> Just talked with SoundSoul executive Jason regarding non-availability of their product (especially S-018) internationally. While he express non-ability to ship products worldwide, he said that he's able to service UK customers.
> 
> So anybody from UK is able to get it there, I guess.




That's bizarre, obviously changed his mind, I've asked him twice and he's said no both times!? I said please too!


----------



## EISENbricher

funkoid said:


> That's bizarre, obviously changed his mind, I've asked him twice and he's said no both times!? I said please too!


 
 Haha... where did you want your IEM shipped? to UK?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Penon doesn't usually carry Japanese brands. They never carried any ZA product, and this includes the Tenore, so you are stuck with Tenso or eBay.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161576531830 

DuoZA for $114.00 with FREE shipping


----------



## farisq

I recently bought s-018 from Amazon and I can confirm that I received similar message from Jason saying that now he can send to USA and UK


----------



## EISENbricher

houseofdoom said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161576531830
> 
> DuoZA for $114.00 with FREE shipping


 
  
 He's a good seller of course, but this Free shipping is Economy shipping. There is no tracking number provided, no insurance of as well.
 I didn't know that before and ordered my Tenores by this method (he had the cheapest listing for Tenores on eBay). I was scared because I couldn't track the package but fortunately it arrived after some weeks.
 For tracking number he requests another $5. Still a good deal though.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

As I also posted on the Discovery thread...

So I've spent the last 24 hours listening to my Fidue A71 through my Sony A15, and I've fallen in love with these amazingly tuned dual dynamics, and though I was on the verge of selling them, I have now reconsidered, and I'll be holding on to these kick ass IEMs. The bass is just too delicious, and the fun yet detailed nature is just something I can't let go of.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> As I also posted on the Discovery thread...
> 
> So I've spent the last 24 hours listening to my Fidue A71 through my Sony A15, and I've fallen in love with these amazingly tuned dual dynamics, and though I was on the verge of selling them, I have now reconsidered, and I'll be holding on to these kick ass IEMs. The bass is just too delicious, and the fun yet detailed nature is just something I can't let go of.




How is it compare to fx750?


----------



## benjitb

Thanks to everyone that chipped in with Penon / aliexpress / ebay thoughts.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> How is it compare to fx750?




Not as deep, and doesn't have the timbre or the extended highs of the FX750, but the bass is better, more focused, and the mids are close...but the FX750 is better with details, instrument separation and clarity.


----------



## encoreAC

Seems like I won't jump on the FX750 train after all. German customs declined the import and sent them back to Japan. Ridiculous!!!


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Seems like I won't jump on the FX750 train after all. German customs declined the import and sent them back to Japan. Ridiculous!!!




Well, I am too having problem here with eBay seller....he provided a tracking number for a week....and no updates when I click on it. Pm him, and he said there are too many order...expecting delay :rolleyes: Which was supposed to be expedited shipping within 2-3 business day :mad:


----------



## cheetahspeed

eisenbricher said:


> Received VJJB K1 today that I had purchased after falling to the VJJB hype train that ran here a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your experience is the same as mine.  Too bassy and lacks detail.  Did 50+ hr burn in and things did not improve.  I got the speaker model so they still have some use as headphones to wear when talking on the phone.  But as music IEMs, they will never get used.  Hype train was waaaaay off on these. S-018 is much better in the bargain priced class.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

cheetahspeed said:


> Your experience is the same as mine.  Too bassy and lacks detail.  Did 50+ hr burn in and things did not improve.  I got the speaker model so they still have some use as headphones to wear when talking on the phone.  But as music IEMs, they will never get used.  Hype train was waaaaay off on these. S-018 is much better in the bargain priced class.


 
 +1 Could not agree more.  The VJJB K1 was such a let down.  Luckily, the S-018 is awesome.  
  
 ..


----------



## EISENbricher

Wohh, I'll be getting S-018 soon. Excited : )


----------



## EISENbricher

cheetahspeed said:


> Your experience is the same as mine.  Too bassy and lacks detail.  Did 50+ hr burn in and things did not improve.  I got the speaker model so they still have some use as headphones to wear when talking on the phone.  But as music IEMs, they will never get used.  Hype train was waaaaay off on these. S-018 is much better in the bargain priced class.


 
 I'm still burning these in, not much time on these yet though. atm I'm wearing K1s. All I can say that after listening to some detailed / better earphone if you put these on, they sound pretty muffled / compressed. Even my $6.50 KZ EDSE beats these hard. I'd say not bad for price though, my friend enjoyed this and thought that these "Look funky, have nice ear shaking bass and comfortable". Of course he isn't audiophile and don't know SQ of nice earphones. So I think these would make cool gift for someone.


----------



## Whitigir

eisenbricher said:


> I'm still burning these in, not much time on these yet though. atm I'm wearing K1s. All I can say that after listening to some detailed / better earphone if you put these on, they sound pretty muffled / compressed. Even my $6.50 KZ EDSE beats these hard. I'd say not bad for price though, my friend enjoyed this and thought that these "Look funky, have nice ear shaking bass and comfortable". Of course he isn't audiophile and don't know SQ of nice earphones. So I think these would make cool gift for someone.




I don't think there is any other in the same price range of 12-15$ to offer this kind of sound quality that you are looking at. Some other members here disagree with me, but I say the s-018 is worthy to be giant killer. It leaves my IM-70 in dust, and those are 85-120$ a shot lol....the only thing I'm-70 is better = detatchable cable....lol


----------



## dilidani

Can agree about the VJJB K1. Second day of Burn-In, kinda at 15hrs. Big mid-bass hump, lack of detail. Cable is very much 0 quality for me.
 At Tennmak aliexpress site they advertised it like a 200-dollar-iem killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/strong-bass-clear-sound-Tennmak-DIY-HiFi-in-ear-metal-earphone-earbud-headphone-for-MP3-new/1183804_2037766370.html Nice joke, at least i found the tips good for my piston2. Hope it will be better after burn-in or tip-rolling.


----------



## encoreAC

cheetahspeed said:


> Your experience is the same as mine.  Too bassy and lacks detail.  Did 50+ hr burn in and things did not improve.  I got the speaker model so they still have some use as headphones to wear when talking on the phone.  But as music IEMs, they will never get used.  Hype train was waaaaay off on these. S-018 is much better in the bargain priced class.


 
 There was an hype over these? Where? I must have missed it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I said I liked their sound, and build quality for the 8 bucks I paid for them. 

I said they are similar to kzedse, and have a signature similar to the ath-m50 but with less resolution. 

I guess that's hype these days.


----------



## Whitigir

hisoundfi said:


> I said I liked their sound, and build quality for the 8 bucks I paid for them.
> 
> I said they are similar to kzedse, and have a signature similar to the ath-m50 but with less resolution.
> 
> I guess that's hype these days.




This was regarding VJJKB ? Or S-018?


----------



## Hisoundfi

whitigir said:


> This was regarding VJJKB ? Or S-018?


vjjb k1


----------



## Whitigir

hisoundfi said:


> vjjb k1




I thought so


----------



## Hisoundfi

whitigir said:


> I thought so


please explain why you thought so


----------



## Whitigir

hisoundfi said:


> please explain why you thought so




Because I clearly hear s0-18 perform better than IM-70, let alone 50  so it couldn't be the S-018 you mentioned


----------



## RedJohn456

whitigir said:


> Because I clearly hear s0-18 perform better than IM-70, let alone 50  so it couldn't be the S-018 you mentioned


 

 Sound preferences are varied and there is no universal better per se. Someone might love the Vjjb more than the S-018 because it fits in with their preferences, so it will be better for them than the sound soul. Who knows, maybe I might find the IM70 better than S-018 or vice versa. Just wanted to put that out there


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Because I clearly hear s0-18 perform better than IM-70, let alone 50  so it couldn't be the S-018 you mentioned


 

 you need to remove IM70 filters.  I lot of people swear by it! @ozkan - looking at you bud!


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Sound preferences are varied and there is no universal better per se. Someone might love the Vjjb more than the S-018 because it fits in with their preferences, so it will be better for them than the sound soul. Who knows, maybe I might find the IM70 better than S-018 or vice versa. Just wanted to put that out there


 
  
 +1


----------



## EISENbricher

whitigir said:


> I don't think there is any other in the same price range of 12-15$ to offer this kind of sound quality that you are looking at. Some other members here disagree with me, but I say the s-018 is worthy to be giant killer. It leaves my IM-70 in dust, and those are 85-120$ a shot lol....the only thing I'm-70 is better = detatchable cable....lol


 
 Nice! Yeah that's why I'm getting S-018 even though I'm really broke.


----------



## ilikeiem

redjohn456 said:


> Sound preferences are varied and there is no universal better per se. Someone might love the Vjjb more than the S-018 because it fits in with their preferences, so it will be better for them than the sound soul. Who knows, maybe I might find the IM70 better than S-018 or vice versa. Just wanted to put that out there


 
 I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ZapX629

redjohn456 said:


> Sound preferences are varied and there is no universal better per se. Someone might love the Vjjb more than the S-018 because it fits in with their preferences, so it will be better for them than the sound soul. Who knows, maybe I might find the IM70 better than S-018 or vice versa. Just wanted to put that out there


 

 The IM70 _does_ perform better than the S-018 in most respects. The S-018 is really nice and it's an absolute steal at its price, but like I've said so many times, it's getting a bit overhyped in here. Yes, it's a great value. Yes, it's crazy that you can get $40-60 SQ at $8-12 price. Yes, it's absolutely fine if you prefer it to something on a higher tier, but stating a preference as though it were a fact is very misleading. 


twister6 said:


> you need to remove IM70 filters.  I lot of people swear by it! @ozkan - looking at you bud!


----------



## Hisoundfi

This isn't black and white guys. 

Everybody hears things differently. 

The point of this (and many other threads) is to come up with discoveries, and post impressions of products that we as a community do or do not enjoy,and explain why, with comparisons and also sharing what we are using for a source, the music used, the volume, and so on.


----------



## EISENbricher

zapx629 said:


> The IM70 _does_ perform better than the S-018 in most respects. The S-018 is really nice and it's an absolute steal at its price, but like I've said so many times, it's getting a bit overhyped in here. Yes, it's a great value. Yes, it's crazy that you can get $40-60 SQ at $8-12 price. Yes, it's absolutely fine if you prefer it to something on a higher tier, but stating a preference as though it were a fact is very misleading.


 
 But... some people have claimed it to be sounding better than Fidue a71 which is $99 and Tenores, which are about $40-$50. Both of these (At least Tenores) are claimed to produce sound quality equivalent of twice/thrice of their price. Does that mean S-018 sounds like >$200 earphone?
  
 I'm sorry for writing this out of opinions I've read but I am yet to personally verify the claims myself, but I will soon enough.


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> The IM70 _does_ perform better than the S-018 in most respects. The S-018 is really nice and it's an absolute steal at its price, but like I've said so many times, it's getting a bit overhyped in here. Yes, it's a great value. Yes, it's crazy that you can get $40-60 SQ at $8-12 price. Yes, it's absolutely fine if you prefer it to something on a higher tier, but stating a preference as though it were a fact is very misleading.


 

 I agree, on a technical level, there are differences but we are often guided by our preferences. Its fine to prefer one over the other but yes, sometimes opinions are passed off as facts and it can be misleading. But I didn't say anything about Soundsoul being better than any other IEM


----------



## RedJohn456

eisenbricher said:


> But... some people have claimed it to be sounding better than Fidue a71 which is $99 and Tenores, which are about $40-$50. Both of these (At least Tenores) are claimed to produce sound quality equivalent of twice/thrice of their price. Does that mean S-018 sounds like >$200 earphone?
> 
> I'm sorry for writing this out of opinions I've read but I am yet to personally verify the claims myself, but I will soon enough.


 

 They are definitely better than their current price would dictate, as to whether if they are better than the aforementioned IEMs I can't comment as I haven't heard them yet, but I can say that they are surprisingly close to my VSD3, which I got back yesterday. The sound soul isn't technically bette than my VSD3, but more often that not I find myself reaching for the S-018, I find it to be a bit more airy and clearer for most songs. Again YMMV. 
  
 Its all boils down to what sounds better to your ears, because at the end of the day your ears don't give a crap about what some FR graph might be saying or what the specs would indicate. I think thats part of the reason why the budget segment has taken off so strongly and why some members would prefer getting several budget iems rather than one very expensive one, because it would cost the same either way, but with budget iems you really get to explore and and see what you really like.
  
 In my eyes the Soundsoul has one great weakness, and that is its cable. Strain relief at the housing is weak sauce and the cable is INFURIATING to deal with as it has VERY strong memory  it seems. Urgh. But the sound quality makes it worth dealing with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It has become my daily beater now, I can just stuff it in my pocket and its sturdy enough to go anywhere with me, unlike the VSD3 or HAVI, both of which I tend to be a LOT more careful with.


----------



## peter123

Some think that the MH1C performs on a $100 level other think that they perform like a $15 iem.

Who's right and who's wrong????

It's all in the ears of the ones who use them. 

Pretty much everything in here is about personal preference, unfortunately a lot of people have a hard time understanding this. That makes room for a lot of misunderstanding and argumentation that derail from what we're really here for: sharing the experience 

Like someone already said there's no black or white. 

Just my 2c


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> Some think that the MH1C performs on a $100 level other think that they perform like a $15 iem.
> 
> Who's right and who's wrong????
> 
> ...


 
 So true, what's making it even more difficult is that people's preference change over time like myself.


----------



## ZapX629

redjohn456 said:


> I agree, on a technical level, there are differences but we are often guided by our preferences. Its fine to prefer one over the other but yes, sometimes opinions are passed off as facts and it can be misleading. But I didn't say anything about Soundsoul being better than any other IEM


 

 Sorry, that wasn't directed at you. I was responding because you said what I was thinking.


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> Sorry, that wasn't directed at you. I was responding because you said what I was thinking.


 

 I know, hence the wink, just some tongue in cheek fun


----------



## vlenbo

The wording people use also causes miscommunication.

Saying the sound souls are better than the im70s and vice versa sounds pretty discriminating.

When you say that I prefer the sound souls to the im70s and vice versa, that's when the comment becomes easily understood.


----------



## bhazard

The Chinese manufactured Massdrop AKG 7XX is back in another limited run that's 1/3rd sold already. You won't find a better headphone at $200, and it can be modded to balanced output.


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> The wording people use also causes miscommunication.
> 
> Saying the sound souls are better than the im70s and vice versa sounds pretty discriminating.
> 
> When you say that I prefer the sound souls to the im70s and vice versa, that's when the comment becomes easily understood.


 
 Yes, I don't like how people praise phones without concrete reasons, but only with with absolute terms like "better"
  
 Instead of "better", I think it would be waaay more useful to describe it with less abstract terms like:
  
 x has more subbass than y
 x's treble is more extended than y
 x's midrange sound more thick and warm than y
 y soundstage is lacking in depth, but excels in width over x
  
 and thus I prefer x over y.


----------



## Hisoundfi

My chocolate ice cream is the best ice cream in the world, all other ice cream is inferior! 

Carry on gentlemen! 

(please note the sarcasm)


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> Yes, I don't like how people praise phones without concrete reasons, but only with with absolute terms like "better"
> 
> Instead of "better", I think it would be waaay more useful to describe it with less abstract terms like:
> 
> ...




That's the most reasonable explanation I've read. Thank you.

I'm guilty of not following something systematic like your post. I read my on1 review and found out that I wrote how amazing the thinksound on1s sound and how it demolishes the on ear headphones I own. Might have to fix that.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> The Chinese manufactured Massdrop AKG 7XX is back in another limited run that's 1/3rd sold already. You won't find a better headphone at $200, and it can be modded to balanced output.


Wanna hear some funny schiit? I was a part of the first drop, and still haven't got my pair, and the second drop will end before mine will even ship! Wth is that all about? I paid for them in November when I could have bought them this week, and I would have got them at the same time!


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> Wanna hear some funny schiit? I was a part of the first drop, and still haven't got my pair, and the second drop will end before mine will even ship! Wth is that all about? I paid for them in November when I could have bought them this week, and I would have got them at the same time!


 
  
 I've used massdrop a few times, and patience is the name of the game. But your experience takes patience to another level!


----------



## EISENbricher

redjohn456 said:


> They are definitely better than their current price would dictate, as to whether if they are better than the aforementioned IEMs I can't comment as I haven't heard them yet, but I can say that they are surprisingly close to my VSD3, which I got back yesterday. The sound soul isn't technically bette than my VSD3, but more often that not I find myself reaching for the S-018, I find it to be a bit more airy and clearer for most songs. Again YMMV.
> 
> Its all boils down to what sounds better to your ears, because at the end of the day your ears don't give a crap about what some FR graph might be saying or what the specs would indicate. I think thats part of the reason why the budget segment has taken off so strongly and why some members would prefer getting several budget iems rather than one very expensive one, because it would cost the same either way, but with budget iems you really get to explore and and see what you really like.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't object anything here, but would like to add that when some specific earphone generates hype and most of the users love it then it's really something.
  
 I've seen here some hype trains running amok. I've also been victim in some cases. But I see things going in a different way for S-018. While usually I see somewhat balanced ratio of lovers and haters, this time it's mostly the lovers. I'm yet to see anyone who is dissatisfied of the SQ. Btw all this is just to signify that, this earphone may well be the true giant killer (already called by many) in terms of SQ, and that all this talk going on 'How some random earphone gets hyped because of someone's personal taste' is not really true.
  
 If something is good, it's good. Simple as that.
  
 Oh and BQ sure is an issue with low cost earphones. Similar with my Tenores. We just need to babysit these, or recable it.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> As I also posted on the Discovery thread...
> 
> So I've spent the last 24 hours listening to my Fidue A71 through my Sony A15, and I've fallen in love with these amazingly tuned dual dynamics, and though I was on the verge of selling them, I have now reconsidered, and I'll be holding on to these kick ass IEMs. The bass is just too delicious, and the fun yet detailed nature is just something I can't let go of.


 
  
 Cool - I'm glad that you came to your senses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, it's great that you are re-appreciating them. The A71's are awesome, and very nice to have around as complimentary iems to keep the diversity going. I miss mine because @nick n is taking his sweet ass time getting the cable on them fixed. Slacker. Just kidding nick! I know you're enjoying them for a while like I ordered you too lol.


----------



## RedJohn456

eisenbricher said:


> I don't object anything here, but would like to add that when some specific earphone generates hype and most of the users love it then it's really something.
> 
> I've seen here some hype trains running amok. I've also been victim in some cases. But I see things going in a different way for S-018. While usually I see somewhat balanced ratio of lovers and haters, this time it's mostly the lovers. I'm yet to see anyone who is dissatisfied of the SQ. Btw all this is just to signify that, this earphone may well be the true giant killer (already called by many) in terms of SQ, and that all this talk going on 'How some random earphone gets hyped because of someone's personal taste' is not really true.
> 
> ...


 

 yes, there seems to be a large contingent of satisfied users, so that may be indicative of its performance.
 With regards to bq, the S-018 looks like it can take a beating, but am just careful when handling the wire around the reliefs. I am not too worried with it because if anything happens to it I am buying another set...or two 
  
 When is yours due to arrive? I wasn't a fan of the stock tips and am using non spiral dots wide bore JVC tips from my xtreme xplosive iems. I just watched a movie and man that bass, I love the way it growls and rumbles, I was able to hear each individual segment of the rumble. The sound invokes images of textured chocolate, so yummy   Again, speaking from a personal point of view I think the sound signature of the S-018 is something that resonates with me. (pun intended )
  
 In comparison to my VSD3:
  
 The treble has just the right amount of energy without being overbearing and I can turn up the volume as loud as I want without it feeling harsh. The midrange feels like its more distant (not recessed) and feels like there is more space around the instruments and its inside a chamber rather than inside my head. The word I would use to describe it "natural". It just feel right. The bass is where it really shines. The bass maybe a tad strong for some, specially coming from bass light iems like the havis, but once your brain gets used to the sound signature, it just clicks. I actually understand what bass texture means and the bass has a bit less bloom and quantity than the VSD3 with upgrade cable but the S-018 bass is tighter, more detailed and oh so yummy. I am looking forward to what Sound Soul comes up with next, because if this is what they can do at 8 dollars, I can't wait to see what they do in the 40-60 dollar range or even 100 dollar range. I hope they are able to compete with eh JVC woodies one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 PS in terms of sound layering, VSD3 wins no contest, thought I would add that in there


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> They are definitely better than their current price would dictate, as to whether if they are better than the aforementioned IEMs I can't comment as I haven't heard them yet, but I can say that they are surprisingly close to my VSD3, which I got back yesterday. The sound soul isn't technically bette than my VSD3, but more often that not I find myself reaching for the S-018, I find it to be a bit more airy and clearer for most songs. Again YMMV.
> 
> Its all boils down to what sounds better to your ears, because at the end of the day your ears don't give a crap about what some FR graph might be saying or what the specs would indicate. I think thats part of the reason why the budget segment has taken off so strongly and why some members would prefer getting several budget iems rather than one very expensive one, because it would cost the same either way, but with budget iems you really get to explore and and see what you really like.
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## EISENbricher

redjohn456 said:


> yes, there seems to be a large contingent of satisfied users, so that may be indicative of its performance.
> With regards to bq, the S-018 looks like it can take a beating, but am just careful when handling the wire around the reliefs. I am not too worried with it because if anything happens to it I am buying another set...or two
> 
> When is yours due to arrive? I wasn't a fan of the stock tips and am using non spiral dots wide bore JVC tips from my xtreme xplosive iems. I just watched a movie and man that bass, I love the way it growls and rumbles, I was able to hear each individual segment of the rumble. The sound invokes images of textured chocolate, so yummy   Again, speaking from a personal point of view I think the sound signature of the S-018 is something that resonates with me. (pun intended )
> ...


 
 Glad that you understand ^_^
  
 It's been dispatched to me, on Monday. I don't really know what are average transit times from US to India. But definitely would be much better than transit times from China. Mostly because customs here tend to hold Chinese stuff for longer period while this doesn't happen with items imported from elsewhere.
  
 Good to know that 018s holding their fort : )   Can't wait.
  
 Oh, the JVC woodies... I dream of those but too broke lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Cool - I'm glad that you came to your senses!
> 
> Seriously though, it's great that you are re-appreciating them. The A71's are awesome, and very nice to have around as complimentary iems to keep the diversity going. I miss mine because @nick n
> is taking his sweet ass time getting the cable on them fixed. Slacker. Just kidding nick! I know you're enjoying them for a while like I ordered you too lol.




LOL all it took was a little patience and some rediscovery. The A71 did the rest. Awesome IEM.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The JVC woodie is awesomesauce. Most dynamic IEMs I've ever owned, as far as that combination of 3D imaging, soundstage, detail retrieval, and instrument separation. It's only weakness is the bass, as in slightly too much bass at times.


----------



## encoreAC

Since customs didn't want me to listen to the FX750, I am searching for an alternative. I am considering the Stagediver SD-2, SD-3, EarSonics SM64 or I am going Fullsize and directly buy a HD-650 + o2 amp.
  
 So many possibilities, so much potential for failure.


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Since customs didn't want me to listen to the FX750, I am searching for an alternative. I am considering the Stagediver SD-2, SD-3, EarSonics SM64
> or I am going Fullsize and directly buy a HD-650 + o2 amp.
> 
> So many possibilities, so much potential for failure.




Dang....it pissed you off that much?


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> Dang....it pissed you off that much?


 
  
 No so much, but I don't know what to get else. Maybe even Dunu-2000 or Duoza....


----------



## Whitigir

Lol...I hear you. I guess Fidue a83 or dunu will be a close competition if you care about high resolution music, I think Duoza FR is not considered high res ? I have seen the Japanese brand high-res on anything more than 30khz


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> Lol...I hear you. I guess Fidue a83 or dunu will be a close competition if you care about high resolution music, I think Duoza FR is not considered high res ? I have seen the Japanese brand high-res on anything more than 30khz


 
 I don't care about high resolution music. I just want them to sound good ;D


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> I don't care about high resolution music. I just want them to sound good ;D




In this regard...I have set eyes on im04 for a while....but only until when they are on sale lol


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> In this regard...I have set eyes on im04 for a while....but only until when they are on sale lol


 
 Never heard of them, I will put them on the list


----------



## clee290

encoreac said:


> Never heard of them, I will put them on the list


 
 Audio Technica ATH-IM04, if you wanted the full name


----------



## encoreAC

clee290 said:


> Audio Technica ATH-IM04, if you wanted the full name


 
 I actually never had an Audio Technica. Interesting.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Seems the IM03 is more popular that the IM04? Not sure why?


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> Seems the IM03 is more popular that the IM04? Not sure why?




It does seem so. Very curious to me, but both are very expensive


----------



## Romis

Anything heard about this amp?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diyerzone-Finished-E-11-Pure-Class-A-portable-Headphone-amplifier-earphone-amp-CL-205/32268459159.html


----------



## DarkZenith

romis said:


> Anything heard about this amp?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diyerzone-Finished-E-11-Pure-Class-A-portable-Headphone-amplifier-earphone-amp-CL-205/32268459159.html


 

 Tremendous amp for full-size cans. I am using it with an iBasso DX50 = my best portable rig for my DT990 250 ohms and my Sennheiser HD520II. Powerful and clean sound
 Not for IEMs though, because of a good amount of hiss on low impedance earphones... You can find it at lower prices on Aliexpress.


----------



## EISENbricher

darkzenith said:


> Tremendous amp for full-size cans. I am using it with an iBasso DX50 = my best portable rig for my DT990 250 ohms and my Sennheiser HD520II. Powerful and clean sound
> Not for IEMs though, because of a good amount of hiss on low impedance earphones... You can find it at lower prices on Aliexpress.


 
 Does it produce any heat? Those power transistors look scary for a headphone amp.


----------



## Romis

darkzenith said:


> Tremendous amp for full-size cans. I am using it with an iBasso DX50 = my best portable rig for my DT990 250 ohms and my Sennheiser HD520II. Powerful and clean sound
> Not for IEMs though, because of a good amount of hiss on low impedance earphones... You can find it at lower prices on Aliexpress.


 
 Seems a good setup, though I need to upgrade my cmoy amp w/LM4562 for portable use both with IEMs and HD600


----------



## DarkZenith

eisenbricher said:


> Does it produce any heat? Those power transistors look scary for a headphone amp.


 
 I didn't notice any excessive heat from mine...
 Well, as you can see on the picture, the silicone case of my DX50 doesn't seem to melt.


----------



## EISENbricher

darkzenith said:


> I didn't notice any excessive heat from mine...
> Well, as you can see on the picture, the silicone case of my DX50 doesn't seem to melt.


 
 Haha thought so, was just asking : ) Because first time I've seen transistors so big on a portable solid state amp.


----------



## RedJohn456

whitigir said:


> Lol...I hear you. I guess Fidue a83 or dunu will be a close competition if you care about high resolution music, I think Duoza FR is not considered high res ? I have seen the Japanese brand high-res on anything more than 30khz


 

 You do realize that the Hi res branding maybe more of a marketing thing than just pure performance  The logo presence or lack there of, isn't really an indication of absolute performance. IMO


----------



## bhazard

Aune B1 portable amp looks fantastic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Aune B1 portable amp looks fantastic.


Do you have a link to share on it? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shawn71

redjohn456 said:


> You do realize that the Hi res branding maybe more of a marketing thing than just pure performance  The logo presence or lack there of, isn't really an indication of absolute performance. IMO




pure true.....


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> You do realize that the Hi res branding maybe more of a marketing thing than just pure performance  The logo presence or lack there of, isn't really an indication of absolute performance. IMO


 

 Justifies a price mark up too


----------



## Whitigir

redjohn456 said:


> You do realize that the Hi res branding maybe more of a marketing thing than just pure performance  The logo presence or lack there of, isn't really an indication of absolute performance. IMO




According to this, can anyone please tell me if IM-04 can perform better than fx750-850 ? These are the two I am looking at for higher end pair  please do if anyone can. Thanks


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> According to this, can anyone please tell me if IM-04 can perform better than fx750-850 ? These are the two I am looking at for higher end pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nothing is better/worse, especially phones above the 300$ price-point. They are only different.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> *Nothing is better/worse*, especially phones above the 300$ price-point. They are only different.


 
  
 Not true. The better ones are the ones that *I* like!


----------



## Whitigir

Well I read somewhere in another language the im-03 is dry but accurate, and neutral as the total opposite of im-04 a blend of smooth, fun, musical. The im-04 is not an upgrade of im-03. They are different beast all together. If you want musical, fun, full sounding it gotta be 04. If you want accuracy neutral it will be 03


----------



## cls

should we add the "new" Xiaomi Mi Headphones?


----------



## bhazard

cls said:


> should we add the "new" Xiaomi Mi Headphones?


 
 Not until they are in someone's hands and reviewed. The 1 More Design (designers of the Piston) earbuds are complete crap.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Speaking of adding, I think the SoundSOUL S-018 deserve a place on the front page.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 ..


----------



## encoreAC

The Pistons are crap too *sry*


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> Speaking of adding, I think the SoundSOUL S-018 deserve a place on the front page.
> 
> ..




Absolutely do !


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Well I read somewhere in another language the im-03 is dry but accurate, and neutral as the total opposite of im-04 a blend of smooth, fun, musical. The im-04 is not an upgrade of im-03. They are different beast all together. If you want musical, fun, full sounding it gotta be 04. If you want accuracy neutral it will be 03


 

 Where did you read this info?!?  For any IM0x comparison, please refer to earfonia detailed review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70 - otherwise you are going to confuse a lot of people with info you "read somewhere in another language" which is incorrect


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> Where did you read this info?!?  For any IM0x comparison, please refer to earfonia detailed review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70 - otherwise you are going to confuse a lot of people with info you "read somewhere in another language" which is incorrect




Sorry, I couldn't copy and paste on my dang android.....


http://genk.vn/do-choi-so/audio-technica-ath-im04-giong-ca-tai-hoa-xu-phu-tang-20140930231615155.chn

Also, earphon is point of view is pretty much similar to that reviewer up there in the link. Neither considered IM-04 is an upgrade from 03 but rather a different being


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Sorry, I couldn't copy and paste on my dang android.....
> 
> 
> http://genk.vn/do-choi-so/audio-technica-ath-im04-giong-ca-tai-hoa-xu-phu-tang-20140930231615155.chn


 
  
 I would stick to earfonia review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had IM02 and still have IM03, earfonia (who is a sound engineer) description of these IEMs is right on!


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Where did you read this info?!?  For any IM0x comparison, please refer to earfonia detailed review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70 - otherwise you are going to confuse a lot of people with info you "read somewhere in another language" which is incorrect


+1

Whitigir
Posting on audio gear you haven't had in your ears is misleading. "Based on what I read" means nothing. Posting personal impressions is one thing, but being a self proclaimed audio expert is another. No offense to you, but you need to relax a little bit, and post impressions, not final conclusions from what you think based on what you read. Doing so is misleading to the people who read threads on Head-fi and ruins the established credibility of this thread, and any other thread that you do this on.


----------



## Whitigir

hisoundfi said:


> +1
> 
> Whitigir
> Posting on audio gear you haven't had in your ears is misleading. "Based on what I read" means nothing. Posting personal impressions is one thing, but being a self proclaimed audio expert is another. No offense to you, but you need to relax a little bit, and post impressions, not final conclusions from what you think based on what you read. Doing so is misleading to the people who read threads on Head-fi and ruins the established credibility of this thread, and any other thread that you do this on.




So I am not allowed to share my readings even ? Only post what I have that strictly ? I have seen many other members also post something like "I don't have it, but based on reviews, I can say"....I am not even self proclaiming myself...what made you think that ?

Hey I am not trying to compare it myself....I only shared some comparisons from other reviewers. If I can't do that, then I will only strictly post what I have and keep all the findings to myself then. Never thought of head fi forum being this way. I understand the do not compare gears you don't have based on different reviews......but it is just so wrong to share a comparison from the same reviewer even....sigh...so harsh


----------



## Hisoundfi

whitigir said:


> So I am not allowed to share my readings even ? Only post what I have that strictly ? I have seen many other members also post something like "I don't have it, but based on reviews, I can say"....I am not even self proclaiming myself...what made you think that ?
> 
> Hey I am not trying to compare it myself....I only shared some comparisons from other reviewers. If I can't do that, then I will only strictly post what I have and keep all the findings to myself then


nope, it's the final conclusions at the end that are misleading... 

"The im-04 is not an upgrade of im-03. They are different beast all together. If you want musical, fun, full sounding it gotta be 04. If you want accuracy neutral it will be 03"

Really? Cmon meng, I'm not trying to troll you, but you're unleashing my inner troll.

That type of conclusion based on a translated review? That's misleading people with a bunch of bull-ony


----------



## mrmoto050

bloodypenguin said:


> Speaking of adding, I think the SoundSOUL S-018 deserve a place on the front page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe for value vs performance, outside of that there is no Wow factor, don't get me wrong, they sound decent but not spectacular.


----------



## Whitigir

hisoundfi said:


> nope, it's the final conclusions at the end that are misleading...
> 
> "The im-04 is not an upgrade of im-03. They are different beast all together. If you want musical, fun, full sounding it gotta be 04. If you want accuracy neutral it will be 03"
> 
> ...




That was a short translation being translated from the foreign language and not my own conclusion.

Một số người sẽ nghĩ rằng IM04 đơn giản sẽ là bản nâng cấp của IM03, chiếc tai nghe sở hữu 3 driver BA. Tuy nhiên sau khi bỏ thời gian trải nghiệm cả hai chiếc tai nghe này, có thể khẳng định rằng điều này không đúng. Trong khi IM03 có được sự cân bằng tốt hơn, thì chiếc tai nghe 3 driver này lại có phần khô khan hơn trong âm thanh, phù hợp với những người nghe đi tìm chất mộc mạc trong từng bản nhạc.

Hai phiên bản IM03 và 04 dường như đứng ở hai thái cực: Một bên đi tìm sự hoàn hảo trong âm thanh, cho dù chúng có khô khan và khó nghe đến đâu đi chăng nữa. Trong khi đó bên còn lại thì kết hợp giữa sự cân bằng và tình cảm trong những bản nhạc.

I guess, I took the forum to be a place where enthusiasts shares their finding, impressions, and feelings is wrong. I shall take the forum as a place where only professionals analyze different headphones then.

Yes I am sorry that I tried to translate something from my native language to English is wrong, and share my finding is wrong. I will just go ahead and unsubscribe threads around here.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

mrmoto050 said:


> Maybe for value vs performance, outside of that there is no Wow factor, don't get me wrong, they sound decent but not spectacular.


 
 They Wowed me and a few others, but I know everyone hears things differently.
  
 ..


----------



## waynes world

whitigir said:


> That was a short translation being translated from the foreign language and not my own conclusion.
> 
> Một số người sẽ nghĩ rằng IM04 đơn giản sẽ là bản nâng cấp của IM03, chiếc tai nghe sở hữu 3 driver BA. Tuy nhiên sau khi bỏ thời gian trải nghiệm cả hai chiếc tai nghe này, có thể khẳng định rằng điều này không đúng. Trong khi IM03 có được sự cân bằng tốt hơn, thì chiếc tai nghe 3 driver này lại có phần khô khan hơn trong âm thanh, phù hợp với những người nghe đi tìm chất mộc mạc trong từng bản nhạc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is how I would have done it:
  
 --------
 I haven't heard either, but here are some impressions of the two:
  
 http://genk.vn/do-choi-so/audio-technica-ath-im04-giong-ca-tai-hoa-xu-phu-tang-20140930231615155.chn
  


> the im-03 is dry but accurate, and neutral as the total opposite of im-04 a blend of smooth, fun, musical. The im-04 is not an upgrade of im-03. They are different beast all together. If you want musical, fun, full sounding it gotta be 04. If you want accuracy neutral it will be 03


 
 --------
  
 I personally would have added "Those impressions seem to differ from the vast majority of other impressions I've read", but that's just me


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> That was a short translation being translated from the foreign language and not my own conclusion.
> 
> Một số người sẽ nghĩ rằng IM04 đơn giản sẽ là bản nâng cấp của IM03, chiếc tai nghe sở hữu 3 driver BA. Tuy nhiên sau khi bỏ thời gian trải nghiệm cả hai chiếc tai nghe này, có thể khẳng định rằng điều này không đúng. Trong khi IM03 có được sự cân bằng tốt hơn, thì chiếc tai nghe 3 driver này lại có phần khô khan hơn trong âm thanh, phù hợp với những người nghe đi tìm chất mộc mạc trong từng bản nhạc.
> 
> ...




It's ok. Some folks can get a little worked up about gears. Some even obsess about certain brands. I've made comments about HiFiMan or the Tenore, and I got blasted lol It happens. You just gotta laugh it off, and say carry on gentlemen! 

And I stand by my HiFiMan comments too lol


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> It's ok. Some folks can get a little worked up about gears. Some even obsess about certain brands. I've made comments about HiFiMan or the Tenore, and I got blasted lol It happens. You just gotta laugh it off, and say carry on gentlemen!
> 
> And I stand by my HiFiMan comments too lol


 
  
 Good advice about laughing it off. Thin skin + headfi isn't a good combination lol!
  
 But I bet you had at least listened to the HiFiMan, right? In which case the worst anyone can accuse you of is having bad taste!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm not trying to bash the guy, or anyone else on this thread. We all have our moments on this thread. I had mine when I blew a small fortune on Asian headphones and IEMs. I'm more saying that suggestions are cool, impressions are cool, sharing links are great, and participation in topics is all awesome, but the say all, know all, Judge, jury, and executioner mentality is not a help to these threads. 

The s-018 is great. I bought a pair. I really enjoy them. I'm not going to say it destroys everything. 

If I PREFER something over another product I'm not going to say that the product I'm comparing it to is inferior, that the product I prefer is superior, then close the book on it. That's been happening a lot on these threads. Not cool 

I want to know what my options are, not put one or two things on a pedestal and bash everything else. 

Also, let's make this a place where other people's opinions are respected and not discredited and thrown back in people's faces. 

Sorry, I'm just frustrated to see the direction this thread is heading.


----------



## KeuNamoo

whitigir said:


> That was a short translation being translated from the foreign language and not my own conclusion.
> 
> Một số người sẽ nghĩ rằng IM04 đơn giản sẽ là bản nâng cấp của IM03, chiếc tai nghe sở hữu 3 driver BA. Tuy nhiên sau khi bỏ thời gian trải nghiệm cả hai chiếc tai nghe này, có thể khẳng định rằng điều này không đúng. Trong khi IM03 có được sự cân bằng tốt hơn, thì chiếc tai nghe 3 driver này lại có phần khô khan hơn trong âm thanh, phù hợp với những người nghe đi tìm chất mộc mạc trong từng bản nhạc.
> 
> ...



Why can't we be friends


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Good advice about laughing it off. Thin skin + headfi isn't a good combination lol!
> 
> But I bet you had at least listened to the HiFiMan, right? In which case the worst anyone can accuse you of is having bad taste!




Lol yes, I have heard the HiFiMan. I never try to comment about gear I haven't heard, though I will use impressions as reference from those I respect. But that's the KEY, it's from those here who I have a respect for, and who nine times out of ten, have matched my own ear. I never use impressions or reviews from sites, because you never know what's a "paid" review and what's legit.


----------



## KeuNamoo

Come on guys lets face it no one analysis of something so subjective that's so preference based as a subject like sound is going to be perfect or totally correct. I personally come on this forum to just to read from many different opinions ofsound products to get a general feel of what something will sound like and try to get guesstimate if I will like it or if its interesting enough for me to try out. So can we all just agree no ones completely right and kiss and make up? Peaceeee

Btw on a side note the fidue a83s went up by 20 dollars while I was hesitating D':


----------



## HouseOfDoom

That probably because the Fidue people were watching this thread earlier about the A83 lol


----------



## luberconn

this place cracks me up.  i've never seen so many sensitive grown ass men before.  it is hard to disagree with anyone here without someone getting offended.  i've left a few smartass comments on threads and butthurt ensues.  some people need to learn to loosen up.  i feel like i gotta be all proper and speak the queen's english in here sometimes or someone will cry


----------



## KeuNamoo

houseofdoom said:


> That probably because the Fidue people were watching this thread earlier about the A83 lol



I knew it we have spies ㅠㅡㅠ


----------



## Whitigir

keunamoo said:


> Come on guys lets face it no one analysis of something so subjective that's so preference based as a subject like sound is going to be perfect or totally correct. I personally come on this forum to just to read from many different opinions ofsound products to get a general feel of what something will sound like and try to get guesstimate if I will like it or if its interesting enough for me to try out. So can we all just agree no ones completely right and kiss and make up? Peaceeee
> 
> Btw on a side note the fidue a83s went up by 20 dollars while I was hesitating D':




The exact reason why I am looking else where to I'm-03 or 04 instead...just because of that 20$  I was originally planning on purchasing it to acompare to T2 lol....


----------



## nimrodiny

Hey there guys, 
  
 I'm excited as this is actually my 1st post here!
 I've searched around the forums with no luck so I'll try to get some help here.
 I am looking for a good pair of IEMs for sport / gym / running on the budget of ~$35. I was thinking over the Moxpad X6, however, I couldn't find any information regarding the SQ.
 Anyone has any experience with either Moxpad X3 / X6 or Maya T3 as they all look like good choices? Any other suggestions are MORE than welcome.
 Looking for a good punchy bass with good amount of detail and focus on mids. Most importantly would be the fit - comfort wise and isolation.
  
 Thanks! Nimi.


----------



## twister6

@HouseOfDoom : that Re300 really strike a nerve with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but we're all good, and that's exactly what Head-fi is all about, to share our opinions especially when you have a hands'on experience regardless if you agree or disagree with other impressions.  Though I can see those hifiman earplugs really getting under your skin since you mentioned about hating "a" version at least a dozen of times as a reply to every single post in that thread lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@Whitigir : no worries man, english is not my first language either.  I was just a bit confused with your IM03/IM04 post because I didn't know which part was a quote from what you read and if the rest was your own drawn conclusion.  We just need to be a bit more specific since a lot of the people read this and Discovery threads and rely on our opinions to make their own decisions.  I get at least a dozen of PMs every day with people asking me to compare IEMs or to clarify what has been written in the forum by me or others, including explaining why You mentioned in T2 thread about those IEMs having "analytical" bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not trying to put you down, we all went through the same thing when joined this fine community!!!


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> @HouseOfDoom
> : that Re300 really strike a nerve with you   but we're all good, and that's exactly what Head-fi is all about, to share our opinions especially when you have a hands'on experience regardless if you agree or disagree with other impressions.  Though I can see those hifiman earplugs really getting under your skin since you mentioned about hating "a" version at least a dozen of times as a reply to every single post in that thread lol!!
> 
> @Whitigir
> : no worries man, english is not my first language either.  I was just a bit confused with your IM03/IM04 post because I didn't know which part was a quote from what you read and if the rest was your own drawn conclusion.  We just need to be a bit more specific since a lot of the people read this and Discovery threads and rely on our opinions to make their own decisions.  I get at least a dozen of PMs every day with people asking me to compare IEMs or to clarify what has been written in the forum by me or others, including explaining why You mentioned in T2 thread about those IEMs having "analytical" bass    Not trying to put you down, we all went through the same thing when joined this fine community!!!




@twister6: I respect you, and I fully understood what you meant, that was why I went ahead and linked the review. Hey, Google translate is there, it can gives some what ideas after translation. I know that I am new here, and English is not my forte, especially audiology and headphones terms. I tried my best to describe what I feel, and hear. But never was I * self proclaimed * to be an expert in audio or music field....you already came across many of my posts saying that I am only an enthusiast and a music lover....never said that I am an audiophile. I was glad to find the differences between A and B from the link I posted, so I shared it, and threw a short translation. But trust me, as people coming off like this, I would keep all the findings to myself. 

It never is a good feeling when you are trying to help, and in my case, sharing an informative finding, but then being put down....or worse, accused of.


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> @twister6: I respect you, and I fully understood what you meant, that was why I went ahead and linked the review. Hey, Google translate is there, it can gives some what ideas after translation. I know that I am new here, and English is not my forte, especially audiology and headphones terms. I tried my best to describe what I feel, and hear. But never was I * self proclaimed * to be an expert in audio or music field....you already came across many of my posts saying that I am only an enthusiast and a music lover....never said that I am an audiophile. I was glad to find the differences between A and B from the link I posted, so I shared it, and threw a short translation. But trust me, as people coming off like this, I would keep all the findings to myself.
> 
> It never is a good feeling when you are trying to help, and in my case, sharing an informative finding, but then being put down....or worse, accused of.


 
  
 It's all good =)


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> It's all good =)


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey guys, luberconn is right. Nobody needs to get butthurt over all of this, especially myself. 

Please understand I'm not trying to burn bridges with people. We are all on here because we like headphones. That's awesome. 

I apologize if I came across as rude. I just want this to be a place where everyone can participate and enjoy,and use the posts on here as a valuable resource in choosing their gear. 

Cheers


----------



## jelt2359

whitigir said:


> @twister6: I respect you, and I fully understood what you meant, that was why I went ahead and linked the review. Hey, Google translate is there, it can gives some what ideas after translation. I know that I am new here, and English is not my forte, especially audiology and headphones terms. I tried my best to describe what I feel, and hear. But never was I * self proclaimed * to be an expert in audio or music field....you already came across many of my posts saying that I am only an enthusiast and a music lover....never said that I am an audiophile. I was glad to find the differences between A and B from the link I posted, so I shared it, and threw a short translation. But trust me, as people coming off like this, I would keep all the findings to myself.
> 
> It never is a good feeling when you are trying to help, and in my case, sharing an informative finding, but then being put down....or worse, accused of.


 
  
 I think your post was fine. You started off with a disclaimer that this was what you had read, not what you had heard. It's also better to get a translation from a native speaker than Google translate. I started the Hifiman HE1000 thread and spent hours translating early impressions from a Chinese forum, and forum veterans seemed to appreciate them, so I wouldn't worry- just keep posting. If anything I think it was just a misunderstanding about the way you phrased it.
  
 I also think it's perfectly normal for people to have different opinions about IEMs- frames of references are different, after all.


----------



## Hisoundfi

nimrodiny said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> I'm excited as this is actually my 1st post here!
> I've searched around the forums with no luck so I'll try to get some help here.
> ...


Soundmagic e30 is my suggestion. 

I never heard the moxpad x6, but the moxpad x3 was a bass Cannon IMHO


----------



## nimrodiny

Thanks buddy! How'd you describe the sound of these? The e30 I mean.
 @Hisoundfi


----------



## Hisoundfi

nimrodiny said:


> Thanks buddy! How'd you describe the sound of these? The e30 I mean.


Main reason I suggest the e30 is the ergonomic fit. They sit flush with the ear so they can be used with stocking caps, helmets, and you can even sleep with them in your ear. 

Sound is very balanced and has good full bodied bass that extends deep and doesn't overwhelm or bleed too much into the midrange. The signature works great with every genre, and it sounds good with or without an amplifier. Plus, the fact that they are pretty cheap you won't be too upset if you trash your pair.


----------



## nimrodiny

hisoundfi said:


> Main reason I suggest the e30 is the ergonomic fit. They sit flush with the ear so they can be used with stocking caps, helmets, and you can even sleep with them in your ear.
> 
> Sound is very balanced and has good full bodied bass that extends deep and doesn't overwhelm or bleed too much into the midrange. The signature works great with every genre, and it sounds good with or without an amplifier. Plus, the fact that they are pretty cheap you won't be too upset if you trash your pair.


 
 Sweet! Sounds great. Thanks a lot!
  
 Anyone else has more suggestion for good IEMs that would be good for the gym?


----------



## jelt2359

hisoundfi said:


> Hey guys, @luberconn is right. Nobody needs to get butthurt over all of this, especially myself.
> 
> Please understand I'm not trying to burn bridges with people. We are all on here because we like headphones. That's awesome.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good post my friend!


----------



## RedJohn456

nimrodiny said:


> Sweet! Sounds great. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Anyone else has more suggestion for good IEMs that would be good for the gym?


 

 If it is strictly for the gym, try looking at some Meelec headphones. http://www.meelec.com/Sport_Fi_s/397.htm
  
 They are cheap and come in a variety of models.


----------



## nimrodiny

redjohn456 said:


> If it is strictly for the gym, try looking at some Meelec headphones. http://www.meelec.com/Sport_Fi_s/397.htm
> 
> They are cheap and come in a variety of models.


 
 Well, I'll explain myself in a better way - I already have the TTPOD T1E as my "Pure music" IEMs.
 Now I'm looking for a daily driver, a set that will preferably have a mic/remote with good SQ that has great fit and isolation.
 The sound signature I'm looking for is some tight punchy basses with wide sound stage and good amount of details. I was thinking over the Moxpad X6 but couldn't find any review
 or impressions on these: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X6-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/32228909247.html
  
 Your thoughts?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Wokei

nimrodiny said:


> Sweet! Sounds great. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Anyone else has more suggestion for good IEMs that would be good for the gym?




Take it from Hisoundfi and me(used them while riding motorbike)...best fit...really small...most of all...the sound really goes well with all genre...balanced..Cheers


----------



## bhazard

Here are some self appointed suggestions for the thread to avoid steering off course (it happens, and this is completely separate of Head-Fi's own rules)
  
 - Do not apologize for your opinion or feel the need to explain yourself, but do not make concrete statements saying something is absolute over another.
  
 - Don't be rude or condescending. It reflects poorly upon yourself.
  
 - No one is an audiophile. No one. Unless you can print out a frequency response and several other measurement charts from your brain, you are only able to base things off what you hear... and not everyone hears the same. My tinnitus from years of concerts attests to this. The charts themselves don't even tell the whole story most of the time.
  
 - It's all about fun (and value). If you no longer have fun (or drain your bank accounts chasing a high that can't ever be fulfilled), please self reflect and realize an addiction may have taken hold.
  
 - Always share whatever info you feel may be relevant, no matter how minor. 1000 people casually lurking may be influenced by it.
  
 - Don't have an agenda to push.


----------



## nimrodiny

wokei said:


> Take it from @Hisoundfi and me(used them while riding motorbike)...best fit...really small...most of all...the sound really goes well with all genre...balanced..Cheers


 
 Nice! Sounds good.
 What's the recommended price I should be looking for? Is there a version with in line mic by a chance?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## RedJohn456

Ladies and Germs, B6 will be available in about week from Penon  It took all my willpower to hold off from buying DuoZA but this is what I have been waiting for lol. 
  
@Baycode  Woot woot lets get the hype train started


----------



## jelt2359

wokei said:


> Take it from @Hisoundfi and me(used them while riding motorbike)...best fit...really small...most of all...the sound really goes well with all genre...balanced..Cheers


 
 I've always wondered about people using IEMs while driving/ riding... Isn't that a bit dangerous?


----------



## clee290

nimrodiny said:


> Nice! Sounds good.
> What's the recommended price I should be looking for? Is there a version with in line mic by a chance?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 USD$35 seems to be the going price. Not sure about the mic though.
  


redjohn456 said:


> Ladies and Germs, B6 will be available in about week from Penon  It took all my willpower to hold off from buying DuoZA but this is what I have been waiting for lol.


 
  
 Haven't really followed the B6 thread. Have people posted some impressions of it yet?


----------



## RedJohn456

jelt2359 said:


> I've always wondered about people using IEMs while driving/ riding... Isn't that a bit dangerous?


 

 IMO, yes because it can reduce situational awareness and reduce reaction time in dangerous situations.


----------



## ansi

I went for a bit of cheap IEM shopping and got:
  
 - TTPOD T2
 - Xiaomi Pistons 2
 - Soundsoul S-018
 - Fake Sennheiser IE8: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.HfHlYf&id=40514596257&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
  
 I got the T2's for my wife since she wanted girly looking IEMs. Listened to them for a while, not impressed. Pistons I guess have been discussed to death, and sure the price/quality ratio is good. I wanted to check what happens when I turn on the "optimization" for the pistons on my mipad. Seems to muddy the bass even further. Certainly doesn't improve the sound.
  
 Soundsoul S-018 is good for the price. I'd still recommend Hifiman RE-300 over them if you have to pay about the same (like I did). 
  
 The fake IE8's are the best of the bunch. They sound more neutral and detailed. The bass was a bit weak with the horrible tips that came in the box, but good with Comply's.   
  
 Nothing really comes close to my main IEM's, the 1000rmb Dunu DN-1000. Not a surprise with the price difference, but it'd be great to have something a little bit more comfortable for the road, which is cheap enough to lose/break all the time. The search continues.


----------



## RedJohn456

clee290 said:


> USD$35 seems to be the going price. Not sure about the mic though.
> 
> 
> Haven't really followed the B6 thread. Have people posted some impressions of it yet?


 

 AFAIK no one has posted impressions as of yet or has yet to be in possession of a b6. Could be wrong


----------



## clee290

redjohn456 said:


> AFAIK no one has posted impressions as of yet or has yet to be in possession of a b6. Could be wrong


 

 Ah yea, just took a quick look in the B6 thread. That seems to be the case. 
  
 Will wait for impressions then  Hopefully it's good as I've been itching to buy something


----------



## nimrodiny

Guys, sorry for taking it back to the Moxpad X6 again. They just look too good to be true.
 Anyone? Impressions? Reviews? Couldn't find anything sufficient. Thanks.
 BTW, the B6 discussed here are the next gen of the Havi B3?


----------



## bhazard

I have a feeling the single B6 will be ok, but we'll have to wait for the "pro" version. Seems to be the theme this year.


----------



## Wokei

nimrodiny said:


> Nice! Sounds good.
> What's the recommended price I should be looking for? Is there a version with in line mic by a chance?
> 
> Thanks!



http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E30

Here you go..good seller...


----------



## Wokei

www.head-fi.org/t/746202/moxpad-x6-first-impressions-and-review-thread#post_11124632

Moxpad X6 thread..nimrodiny..it seems there is only one impression so far..good luck


----------



## Wokei

jelt2359 said:


> I've always wondered about people using IEMs while driving/ riding... Isn't that a bit dangerous?







redjohn456 said:


> IMO, yes because it can reduce situational awareness and reduce reaction time in dangerous situations.




Yes...on both posts....


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Here are some self appointed suggestions for the thread to avoid steering off course (it happens, and this is completely separate of Head-Fi's own rules)
> 
> - Do not apologize for your opinion or feel the need to explain yourself, but do not make concrete statements saying something is absolute over another.
> 
> ...


This is a great post


----------



## Kamakahah

hisoundfi said:


> This is a great post




I agree, except for the audiophile part. The sentiment is fine, but the adjective is misused, IMO. I would say that the majority of people here are audiophiles. 
Feel free to disagree, but I understand audiophile to mean a lover of hi-fi audio, an enthusiast. The root of the word, "phile" is loving. In this case, loving audio. 

Perhaps its misuse by the general public to reflect the elitist nature of the hobby is confusing. I suppose replacing audiophile with something like golden ears would be more accurate. 

Good post otherwise.


----------



## jelt2359

kamakahah said:


> I agree, except for the audiophile part. The sentiment is fine, but the adjective is misused, IMO. I would say that the majority of people here are audiophiles.
> Feel free to disagree, but I understand audiophile to mean a lover of hi-fi audio, an enthusiast. The root of the word, "phile" is loving. In this case, loving audio.
> 
> Perhaps its misuse by the general public to reflect the elitist nature of the hobby is confusing. I suppose replacing audiophile with something like golden ears would be more accurate.
> ...


 
 Agree 100%. This is a hobby, fuelled by passion and enthusiasm. Everyone here is an audiophile!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kamakahah said:


> I agree, except for the audiophile part. The sentiment is fine, but the adjective is misused, IMO. I would say that the majority of people here are audiophiles.
> Feel free to disagree, but I understand audiophile to mean a lover of hi-fi audio, an enthusiast. The root of the word, "phile" is loving. In this case, loving audio.
> 
> *Perhaps its misuse by the general public to reflect the elitist nature of the hobby is confusing*. I suppose replacing audiophile with something like golden ears would be more accurate.
> ...


 
 True. Outside of Head-Fi, people seem to think audiophiles are like that -- which they don't. Apparently a lot of you guys here are much more friendly than the people I meet in real life.
  
 IMO the term "golden ears" is a better way to describe the elitist side of the audiophile hobby. Since audiophile literally means "music lover," I don't see why some people call themselves "music lovers" instead of audiophiles. It's pretty much the exact same thing.


----------



## KeuNamoo

hisoundfi said:


> This is a great post


 
  


jelt2359 said:


> Agree 100%. This is a hobby, fuelled by passion and enthusiasm. Everyone here is an audiophile!


 
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> True. Outside of Head-Fi, people seem to think audiophiles are like that -- which they don't. Apparently a lot of you guys here are much more friendly than the people I meet in real life.
> 
> IMO the term "golden ears" is a better way to describe the elitist side of the audiophile hobby. Since audiophile literally means "music lover," I don't see why some people call themselves "music lovers" instead of audiophiles. It's pretty much the exact same thing.


 
 true! but it really doesnt hurt to be a bit nicer with our words regardless if the person has kept the rules or broken them it won't kill people to treat each other with a bit of humane forgiving kindness! cause i love reading about banter between opinions cause it fleshes out a lot of information and I occasionally like chiming in but nothing ruins a good conversation like some needlessly mean words regardless of the other person getting hurt or not is what I think.
  
 But hey what do I know I'm just cannon fodder compared to the veterans so no need to listen to me just my 2 cents and thought wouldnt that be nice if it did happen


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> This is a great post



+1


keunamoo said:


> true! but it really doesnt hurt to be a bit nicer with our words regardless if the person has kept the rules or broken them it won't kill people to treat each other with a bit of humane forgiving kindness! cause i love reading about banter between opinions cause it fleshes out a lot of information and I occasionally like chiming in but nothing ruins a good conversation like some needlessly mean words regardless of the other person getting hurt or not is what I think.
> 
> But hey what do I know I'm just cannon fodder compared to the veterans so no need to listen to me just my 2 cents and thought wouldnt that be nice if it did happen




I'd guess it depends on what you want. Personally I preferred this thread when it was about sharing new brands, products and impressions of them. Reading what other people draw of conclusions from yet other peoples impressions about stuff doesn't really give me anything since I'd rather draw my own conclusions, I don't need help with that. 

It's not a big deal since I just avoid going here much these days but I find myself missing the thread this used to be, but I'll survive


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nimrodiny said:


> Sweet! Sounds great. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Anyone else has more suggestion for good IEMs that would be good for the gym?




Great cheap IEM for gym would be the SoundSOUL S-018. Look into it. NOW!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> Great cheap IEM for *everything** would be the SoundSOUL S-018. Look into it. NOW!!


 
 FTFY.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Ladies and Germs, B6 will be available in about week from Penon  It took all my willpower to hold off from buying DuoZA but this is what I have been waiting for lol.
> 
> @Baycode
> Woot woot lets get the hype train started




The problem is the B6 is a single dynamic, and not a dual micro driver like the B3, so unless they bought off the technology of Dita, Sennheiser, or JVC, I'm not that interested as of now.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> FTFY.




LOL thank you, and did peter123 finally get his end all gear combo?! Not here much anymore??


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> The problem is the B6 is a single dynamic, and not a dual micro driver like the B3, so unless they bought off the technology of Dita, Sennheiser, or JVC, I'm not that interested as of now.




Get it, review it, compare it and your opinion would be a tiny bit more interesting


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> Get it, review it, compare it and your opinion would be a tiny bit more interesting




Nah. I got the FX750, A71, and soon enough the DuoZA. Plus someone will come out with a top notch budget hybrid, so I'll wait for the B6 pro. 

Carry on gentlemen!


----------



## ansi

houseofdoom said:


> Great cheap IEM for gym would be the SoundSOUL S-018. Look into it. NOW!!


 
  
 My S-018 has absolutely terrible microphonics, the worst since RE0 of the old. Makes them useless when moving around. I haven't heard of different types of wires being out there, you don't have this issue at the gym?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ansi said:


> My S-018 has absolutely terrible microphonics, the worst since RE0 of the old. Makes them useless when moving around. I haven't heard of different types of wires being out there, you don't have this issue at the gym?




No because native, they do have microphonics, because they don't have a slider or a clip, BUT I used a simple bread tie as a cinch, put it on nice and tight, so I had a homemade slider, and bye bye microphonics and hello gym.


----------



## EISENbricher

ansi said:


> My S-018 has absolutely terrible microphonics, the worst since RE0 of the old. Makes them useless when moving around. I haven't heard of different types of wires being out there, you don't have this issue at the gym?


 
 Either recable it (which might be difficult) or use ear guides. They reduce microphonics by a large margin. Tried this with some of my earphones which have bad microphonics and I like the result. Though make sure that S-018 can be wore over the ear. Most of the earphones are okay with it, unless they are strangely shaped.
  
 Another solution is use of Clip, but that makes much smaller difference compared to other methods.
  
 Example, my KZ EDSE with Havi B3 ear guide


----------



## saintmarcus

Mailman dropped the notification. Huawei arrived. On the way to post office.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

eisenbricher said:


> Either recable it (which might be difficult) or use ear guides. They reduce microphonics by a large margin. Tried this with some of my earphones which have bad microphonics and I like the result. Though make sure that S-018 can be wore over the ear. Most of the earphones are okay with it, unless they are strangely shaped.
> 
> Example, my KZ EDSE with Havi B3 ear guide




They look really cool with the ear guides.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> No because native, they do have microphonics, because they don't have a slider or a clip, BUT I used a simple bread tie as a cinch, put it on nice and tight, so I had a homemade slider, and bye bye microphonics and hello gym.




They come with a clip inside the case !


----------



## EISENbricher

saintmarcus said:


> Mailman dropped the notification. Huawei arrived. On the way to post office.


 
 Congrats!
  


houseofdoom said:


> They look really cool with the ear guides.


 
 Also thought the same. Just pairing with earguide makes 'em look much better. At least much better than what I had in mind.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> The problem is the B6 is a single dynamic, and not a dual micro driver like the B3, so unless they bought off the technology of Dita, Sennheiser, or JVC, I'm not that interested as of now.


 
  
 The way dynamic drivers have been hitting homeruns lately is giving me some optimism about the B6. The unique tuning they got out of dual drivers in the Pro 1 was amazing but who knows what tricks they have up their sleeve for the B6 non pro version. If its one company that can do something mind blowing, I would say that Havi should get the benefit of the doubt. Hopefully its not a case of Pro 2 vs Pro 1 all over again.


----------



## EISENbricher

thatbeatsguy said:


> True. Outside of Head-Fi, people seem to think audiophiles are like that -- which they don't. Apparently a lot of you guys here are much more friendly than the people I meet in real life.
> 
> IMO the term "golden ears" is a better way to describe the elitist side of the audiophile hobby. Since audiophile literally means "music lover," I don't see why some people call themselves "music lovers" instead of audiophiles. It's pretty much the exact same thing.


 
  
 I'd though beg to differ here a little. I know a lot of people around who love music a lot, but don't seem to be much concerned about investing in SQ upgrade. They'd rather spend their money on buying more albums.
  
 Audiophiles are essentially music lovers of higher degree who are also critical about SQ, I think there really should be a different term for them. (which is already there : 'Audiophile').
  
 Similar analogy would be casual gamer and hardcore gamer. While you can find any addicted gamer around who spends a lot of time playing games, there is lesser number of beings who also play in jargon of terminologies like 'FPS', 'Ping', 'Port Forwarding', 'Overclocking', 'SLI', etc and would pour loads of money to purchase graphics card, coolers, high end RAMs, etc, etc. If you go and call a Hardcore gamer just 'gamer', he'd be furious.... he expects words like hardcore, expert, elite, challenger, veteran, etc.
  
 The problem arises only because non-audiophile people paying too much attention towards money Audiophiles spend to upgrade and upgrade even more, getting an impression that Audiophiles are less concerned about music.


----------



## nimrodiny

houseofdoom said:


> Great cheap IEM for gym would be the SoundSOUL S-018. Look into it. NOW!!




Thanks bud. 

Any idea where can I get these cheap with international shipping? AE don't seem to have them. 

Thanks again!


----------



## EISENbricher

nimrodiny said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> Any idea where can I get these cheap with international shipping? AE don't seem to have them.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
 Only on Amazon US. SoundSoul only ships to US and UK.


----------



## Ira Delphic

thatbeatsguy said:


> kamakahah said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, except for the audiophile part. The sentiment is fine, but the adjective is misused, IMO. I would say that the majority of people here are audiophiles.
> ...


 
  
 I disagree. The people that I know that love music the most - and really know their music as in being walking encyclopedias on the subject - don't spend much time on the quest for audiophile SQ. Friends that do studio recording work also spend little time on the gear - as far as listening. Recording - the mic's used, etc is a different matter. Being an audiophile goes way beyond loving music. IMO it is more of a compulsion that in the end does little to increase the pleasure of listening to music. But nothing wrong with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But let's not confuse loving the gear used to listen to music and loving the music. They are two distinct but related things.


----------



## Darner

I don't think audiophiles = music lovers. Audiophiles are often music lovers, it's true, and they generally do love music. To me, audiophiles are people who are discerning about headphones, earphones, and stereos. For HeadFi, that means headphones and earphones. A music lover doesn't have to be an audiophile. Take a guy who plays the saxophone really well, and learns by duplicating great solos from a little record player (many jazz people did learn this way, in fact), or by playing with other musicians. Say this guy is a great musician, loves music, but prefers to concern himself with his instrument, notes, and feel, rather than equipment that plays recordings. Is he an audiophile?
  
 Many audiophiles, the way I see it, have a sort of equipment fetish. Many of them spend way more time thinking, making observations, and writing about headphones then they actually do about music. This wouldn't be a popular opinion on HeadFi, maybe. I've seen how so many reviews start of with "I'm not an audiophile by any means..." or something like that. This shows that many people view the audiophile status as some high honor, a status they would not dare claim for themselves. As if to do so is to claim perfection, to be arrogant. This seems silly to me. Saying you're an audiophile doesn't need to be a claim to utter perfection, although I doubt there's any changing this pattern of use of the term. It just means you like the ever-evolving frontier of audio-recording listening technology. Maybe that's the best definition of what an audiophile is.
  
 Beyond having an equipment fetish (I don't mean this as an insult, but it's true, let's face it!), I think a lot of audiophiles are a bit uptight about their hobby. The semi-sacred quality that is attributed to the status of "audiophile" is part of it. The stereotype of the audiophile may not be all correct, and there's a lot wrong with it, but there is something kind of misplaced about the whole audiophile thing when it's taken too seriously. I mean, the amount of time, mental energy, and money put into expensive cables, for example, to me that's way beyond a love of music. I'll take the saxophonist with the little record player over that any day.
  
 Sometimes I don't express myself in the best way, and likely I'm wrong on some points, but maybe there's some truth to it, too. Maybe it comes down to the fact that music is a creative, artistic pursuit, which has a lot to do with emotion, social exchange, and sometimes a bit of madness. The heart of music is often a messy affair, in other words, a sort of dialog between order and disorder. I wouldn't say this is true about audiophilia.
  
 EDIT: Ira Delphic posted his response while I was writing the above, and I would say he says what I'm trying to say in a more concise and efficient way, I think! Had I read his post before I would have said +1, ditto, aye, etc...


----------



## twister6

nimrodiny said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> Any idea where can I get these cheap with international shipping? AE don't seem to have them.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
  
 Just a suggestion, in general for anybody asking headphone recommendation, please include a price range of your budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  S-018 is insanely cheap under $10 (at least when I bought it off amazon for $7.99) and good for it's price.  But if you provide a price range of something like $50, for example, you might get more choices and recommendations.


----------



## Ira Delphic

twister6 said:


> nimrodiny said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bud.
> ...


 
  
 The S-018 is in fact USD$12.99 on Amazon at the moment! Call it the Head-Fi effect!


----------



## nimrodiny

twister6 said:


> Just a suggestion, in general for anybody asking headphone recommendation, please include a price range of your budget    S-018 is insanely cheap under $10 (at least when I bought it off amazon for $7.99) and good for it's price.  But if you provide a price range of something like $50, for example, you might get more choices and recommendations.




Thanks for pointing out, however, I actually did mention my budget on one of the previous posts - around 40$.
Thanks guys.


----------



## mrmoto050

nimrodiny said:


> Sweet! Sounds great. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Anyone else has more suggestion for good IEMs that would be good for the gym?


 
 Soundsoul U10, good flush fit overall balanced nice bass. I have not heard the soundmagic Iem's but would agree with anything @ Hisoundfi recommends.


----------



## saintmarcus

Testing Huawei,no audiophile over here but they seem bassy and punchy for starters. One of the problems is my primary player(Xperia Z3) is on repair. How many hrs to burn in? 50?


----------



## Whitigir

ira delphic said:


> The S-018 is in fact USD$12.99 on Amazon at the moment! Call it the Head-Fi effect!




People need to be paying us for these effects eh ? Lol


----------



## EISENbricher

whitigir said:


> People need to be paying us for these effects eh ? Lol


 
 We head-fiers do get certain benefits though *cough* sometimes even unintentionally. It's all good : )


----------



## Kamakahah

Darner Ira Delphic

The word audiophile has two root words:
1. Audio 
2. Phile

One is obvious. Two literally means loving. So the definition of audiophile is an audio lover. 

My point is that the word has been misused in one way or another outside of its original context. It borders on slang. The way you both chose to define audiophile in your own context serves as a perfect example to my original point. 

In other words, you two, like many others, define "audiophile" from the standpoint of your own context and personal experience rather than the word and its definition. 

I suppose one could argue that a word can be redefined by the way it is used within society rather than its original reference. I'd simply prefer one less positive term overshadowed by negative connotations.


----------



## Grayson73

ansi said:


> I went for a bit of cheap IEM shopping and got:
> 
> - TTPOD T2
> - Xiaomi Pistons 2
> ...


 
  
 Did you remove the mesh and filter from the Pistons?


----------



## bhazard

kamakahah said:


> @Darner @Ira Delphic
> 
> The word audiophile has two root words:
> 1. Audio
> ...


 
 This.
  
 Hence my dislike for the word as well. Use it if you must, but some of the best discoveries and information can easily come from people with nowhere near the love of equipment, music, experience, or even a good ear. No one is, because everyone is (an audio lover).
  
 Need to find my next new everyday combo. Duoza and Bluebird U6 maybe?


----------



## Darner

kamakahah said:


> ... In other words, you two, like many others, define "audiophile" from the standpoint of your own context and personal experience rather than the word and its definition.
> 
> I suppose one could argue that a word can be redefined by the way it is used within society rather than its original reference. I'd simply prefer one less positive term overshadowed by negative connotations.


 
  
 I stand corrected.


----------



## Whitigir

*deleted*


----------



## goa604

eisenbricher said:


> Either recable it (which might be difficult) or use ear guides. They reduce microphonics by a large margin. Tried this with some of my earphones which have bad microphonics and I like the result. Though make sure that S-018 can be wore over the ear. Most of the earphones are okay with it, unless they are strangely shaped.
> 
> Another solution is use of Clip, but that makes much smaller difference compared to other methods.
> 
> Example, my KZ EDSE with Havi B3 ear guide


 
 Does anyone know where could those ear cable guides be bought alone?


----------



## Whitigir

goa604 said:


> Does anyone know where could those ear cable guides be bought alone?




Quick google and I found 

http://www.meelec.com/category_s/393.htm




http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/earphone-hook-headphone-hanger-headset-agrafe-earpod-agraffe-for-all-earphones-in-ear-hang-on-ear/209880_32241985800.html
Enjoy


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> Quick google and I found
> 
> http://www.meelec.com/category_s/393.htm
> 
> ...


 
 Both are out of stock right now though...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 EDIT, this eBay seller has some random guides:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Earhooks-ear-loop-hook-for-most-earphones-headphones-Headset/301396857401?
  
 US Seller Here:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Pair-Silicone-Ear-Hooks-for-Earphones-Headphones-Headset-Universal-New/301410496829?
  
  
 ..


----------



## clee290

^Lunashops has them.


----------



## Whitigir

Updated with alixpress link now  didn't know meelec was out of stock


----------



## BloodyPenguin

clee290 said:


> ^Lunashops has them.


 
 I am sure they do, I've been searching for a bit, do you have a link?  I must be missing them.  
  
 Though I did find some cheap earbuds I want to buy.


----------



## clee290

bloodypenguin said:


> I am sure they do, I've been searching for a bit, do you have a link?  I must be missing them.
> 
> Though I did find some cheap earbuds I want to buy.


 
 I'm on my phone right now, but try searching 'ear hook'.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

clee290 said:


> I'm on my phone right now, but try searching 'ear hook'.


 
 OH!  Gotcha!  I kept searching ear guide.
  
  
 Ear Hook worked!  
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2616
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2190
  
 ..


----------



## mrmoto050

thatbeatsguy said:


> True. Outside of Head-Fi, people seem to think audiophiles are like that -- which they don't. Apparently a lot of you guys here are much more friendly than the people I meet in real life.
> 
> IMO the term "golden ears" is a better way to describe the elitist side of the audiophile hobby. Since audiophile literally means "music lover," I don't see why some people call themselves "music lovers" instead of audiophiles. It's pretty much the exact same thing.


 
 An *audiophile* is a person enthusiastic about high-fidelity sound reproduction. *Audiophile* values may be applied at all stages of music reproduction: the initial audio recording, the production process, and the playback, which is usually in a home setting.

 Audiophile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Whitigir

S-018 with ears hook !! From the T2 supplied accessory  pretty good !


----------



## Ap616

The Duoza is on Massdrop! Please vote for it people! ...if you like  lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So people can get their DuoZA Shipped in 4 months? lol I'll just save a couple pay checks and pick one up on eBay.


----------



## Ap616

houseofdoom said:


> So people can get their DuoZA Shipped in 4 months? lol I'll just save a couple pay checks and pick one up on eBay.




Eh, you'd know better than I would. And I guess it depends on how urgently you would want to get them/hear them. Or the buyer's perception of value. 
If waiting for Massdrop to send them isn't worth your time and savings, then yeah I could see your sentiment.

I am curious what price they would go for on Massdrop either way...


----------



## benjitb

How long does Penon usually take to "process" the order?


----------



## dilidani

Massdrop experience was quite a 'meh' for me. I mean, was looking for TTpod T1E, found two sites at the same price of their "dropped" price, and even the dropped price was worse with delivery fee to Europe.. Sooo.. Maybe at higher price ranges it can be good, ShureSe846 for 820$s for example, but they aren't so good at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And guys here have a major issue with VERY slow delivery.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DWX10-DUOZA-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/161576531830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259eb63776 Akibashipping is a great seller, kinda the best price at ebay, but I don't know if there are any better prices somewhere.


ap616 said:


> Eh, you'd know better than I would. And I guess it depends on how urgently you would want to get them/hear them. Or the buyer's perception of value.
> If waiting for Massdrop to send them isn't worth your time and savings, then yeah I could see your sentiment.
> 
> I am curious what price they would go for on Massdrop either way...


----------



## Ap616

dilidani said:


> Massdrop experience was quite a 'meh' for me. I mean, was looking for TTpod T1E, found two sites at the same price of their "dropped" price, and even the dropped price was worse with delivery fee to Europe.. Sooo.. Maybe at higher price ranges it can be good, ShureSe846 for 820$s for example, but they aren't so good at all. :rolleyes:  And guys here have a major issue with VERY slow delivery.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DWX10-DUOZA-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/161576531830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259eb63776 Akibashipping is a great seller, kinda the best price at ebay, but I don't know if there are any better prices somewhere.




Also, Amazon jp has them for around $85.


----------



## gimster

Penon Audio recently added to their online store the Donscorpio sMushroom HD. They're also available from DX.com for $25, less than half of what Penon is asking. Has anyone tried them? I ordered a pair last night.


----------



## Netforce

benjitb said:


> How long does Penon usually take to "process" the order?



Pretty quick when I order during their business hours. When they just launched last year my havi b3 were stuck in processing phase for a week so I emailed them about it, turns out an hour later it was in my mailbox. They sent it out but system was wonky and never changed or order status from processing or sent me my tracking number. Subsequent orders for me have worked out completely fine. Shoot them up an email if your order is acting bit funny on their site.


----------



## twister6

gimster said:


> Penon Audio recently added to their online store the Donscorpio [COLOR=333745]sMushroom HD. They're also available from D[/COLOR]X.com[COLOR=333745] for $25, less than half of what Penon is asking. [/COLOR][COLOR=333745]Has anyone tried them? I ordered a pair last night.[/COLOR]




Waiting to receive mine. Of course will review it


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm having a going away party today... 

Knowhatamsayin?


----------



## Wokei

What party ..no one told me ....party without Wokei ....


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> I'm having a going away party today...
> 
> Knowhatamsayin?




Yeah, me too. I'm planning on the Kef M200 I have on order to be the end of the road for me for IEM purchases and Head-fi participation (maybe).


----------



## kadett

Can you recommend me some chinese foam tips?


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> Also, Amazon jp has them for around $85.




Yup, add $20US for tenso shipping, and they are yours in 1 week.


----------



## Dasbo

kadett said:


> Can you recommend me some chinese foam tips?


 
 aren't all foam tips made in china?


----------



## RedJohn456

ap616 said:


> Also, Amazon jp has them for around $85.


 

 that was a short sale of some sort. They are back to regular price last I checked.


----------



## Ap616

I don't know about now. But when I made that post they were $84.59 USD I think converted from yen.


----------



## RedJohn456

ap616 said:


> I don't know about now. But when I made that post they were $84.59 USD I think converted from yen.


 

 My apologie, I forgot you were converting to US dollars not canadian. Yes its 85 bucks american


----------



## encoreAC

'MURICA! **** YEAH!


----------



## Ap616

Lolol


----------



## waynes world

.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


>


 

 How are you finding the DuoZA?   In your opinion how does it compare to something like the A71? I have been reading about the DuoZA smooth treble and lack of detail and it is a bit off-putting, so I would love to read your thoughts on it. You mentioned you had a cold earlier. Hope thats clearing up just fine


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> My apologie, I forgot you were converting to US dollars not canadian. Yes its 85 bucks american


 
  
 You don't want to _ever_ convert to Canadian (especially now). What were you thinking lol!


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> You don't want to _ever_ convert to Canadian (especially now). What were you thinking lol!


 

 I would be paying in canadian dollars anyway going through tenso, speaking of which they approved my identity document thing in one day. I am all set to go


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> I would be paying in canadian dollars anyway going through tenso, speaking of which they approved my identity document thing in one day. I am all set to go


 
  
 Yeah, just teasing you. Unfortunately I spend a lot of time now converting to Canadian and going "man this sucks!". At least it curbs some of the spontaneous purchases. Maybe the douza's will go back down to 8800 yen....
  
 Glad you got your tenso approval


----------



## Darner

I had a friend who was a Korean Buddhist, but then he converted to Canadian.


----------



## nimrodiny

Ok guys, still haven't found "the one" 
 I'm looking for a ~$30-50 IEMs with inline mic+remote that would be used as my daily driver on my commute and as a workout set.
 Looking for comfy set with good isolation and overall good SQ with balanced sound signature but a bit on the warm side with tight bass.
 Any recommendations? @Hisoundfi recommended the Soundmagic e30, however, I hate to say it but I'm not a fan of the look and the reviews are very indecisive.
 I keep finding myself looking at the Moxpad X6 but there's not enough information going on about their SQ.
 THANKS in advance guys. 
  
  
 BTW, I already have the TTPOD T1E as my 2nd set.


----------



## Whitigir

Woo. I struck a deal, and here it comes....



shipped from Japan....was made in China ...

Houseofdoom thanks for the feedbacks, I am glad I went for fx750....omg look at that size


----------



## encoreAC

nimrodiny said:


> Ok guys, still haven't found "the one"
> I'm looking for a ~$30-50 IEMs with inline mic+remote that would be used as my daily driver on my commute and as a workout set.
> Looking for comfy set with good isolation and overall good SQ with balanced sound signature but a bit on the warm side with tight bass.
> Any recommendations? @Hisoundfi recommended the Soundmagic e30, however, I hate to say it but I'm not a fan of the look and the reviews are very indecisive.
> ...


 
  
 Hm the choices are really limited due to price tag, isolation and mic+remote requirement. 
  
 this would cost you 150$ for example: http://www.amazon.com/Shure-SE215-K-Earphones-CBL-M-Remote/dp/B0050L5VO4
  
 I can't think of anything cheaper, maybe you can just go for the Moxpad X6 and tell us how they sound like


----------



## nimrodiny

encoreac said:


> Hm the choices are really limited due to price tag, isolation and mic+remote requirement.
> 
> this would cost you 150$ for example: http://www.amazon.com/Shure-SE215-K-Earphones-CBL-M-Remote/dp/B0050L5VO4


 
 Well, if we are speaking in terms of hi-end brands like Shure, of course this price range is ridiculous. However, this thread is talking about Chinese bargains, and I know there are a lot of good stuff in this price range out there, just not sure which one to pick. Thanks for your help anyway


----------



## mochill

I struck a deal today as well(Sony ex1000)


----------



## encoreAC

mochill said:


> I struck a deal today as well(Sony ex1000)


 
 Congratulation, how much did you pay?


----------



## Hisoundfi

nimrodiny said:


> Ok guys, still haven't found "the one"
> I'm looking for a ~$30-50 IEMs with inline mic+remote that would be used as my daily driver on my commute and as a workout set.
> Looking for comfy set with good isolation and overall good SQ with balanced sound signature but a bit on the warm side with tight bass.
> Any recommendations? @Hisoundfi
> ...


If the soundmagic is a no, check out the meelectronics m6. 

Over the ear fit that sits flush. Has a memory wire that conforms around the ear. Has a v signature that works best with EDM. Bass extension for days. Has a L shaped plug.


----------



## nimrodiny

hisoundfi said:


> If the soundmagic is a no, check out the meelectronics m6.
> 
> Over the ear fit that sits flush. Has a memory wire that conforms around the ear. Has a v signature that works best with EDM. Bass extension for days. Has a L shaped plug.




Hi again! Thanks for helping out. 
They indeed look exactly like the kind of earphones I'm looking for. I guess you are referring to the M6P. They look pretty similar to the Moxpad x6 but without the detachable cable. Now I'll just have to pull the trigger on either the x6 or the M6. What u think? Ahh I'm confused! Thanks again, appreciate it


----------



## Whitigir

mochill said:


> I struck a deal today as well(Sony ex1000)




Awesome !!! Hope u have it soon


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> Woo. I struck a deal, and here it comes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cool, you got these now instead of me. How are they?


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> If the soundmagic is a no, check out the meelectronics m6.
> 
> Over the ear fit that sits flush. Has a memory wire that conforms around the ear. Has a v signature that works best with EDM. Bass extension for days. Has a L shaped plug.


 
 Any word on the m6 pro? They look interesting.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

indieman said:


> Any word on the m6 pro? They look interesting.


 
 Well, they've been getting some buzz, but I could get in touch with MEElectronics and get some more info on them if you'd like. They're not really an Asian brand, though, so talking about it might be considered off-topic.


----------



## indieman

I just shot them an email. Probably won't get a reply till Monday though. Still, I think they are rebranded moxpad or vice versa...


  

  
  
 Or at least very similar...


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Cool, you got these now instead of me. How are they?




Uhm..i am unsure of what is to say yet, still trying to find the best tips for fitting issues *_*. 


***update*** I will say my first impression is the fx750 is very organic sounding or natural timbres, v shaped with a lot of bass, a bit boomy but tight, rumbles...a kind of addictive bass, good instruments seperations, and i am trying to find that spike in the highs people was talking about ? I dont see it...cant hear it....the highs is very good and full. The sound signature is close to being real, warmth and hmm silky smooth...


----------



## waynes world

whitigir said:


> Uhm..i am unsure of what is to say yet, still trying to find the best tips for fitting issues *_*.
> 
> ***update*** I will say my first impression is the fx750 is very organic sounding or natural timbres, v shaped with a lot of bass, a bit boomy but tight, rumbles...a kind of addictive bass, good instruments seperations, and i am trying to find that spike in the highs people was talking about ? I dont see it...cant hear it....the highs is very good and full. The sound signature is close to being real, warmth and hmm silky smooth...


 
  
 All I can say is don't judge them to quickly (positively or negatively). Let them burn in for a while (ie 50 hours at least). Let yourself get acquainted with their sound. Do some tip rolling. Don't rush into impressions. I often find that my impressions change drastically after a while and after tip rolling.


----------



## Whitigir

waynes world said:


> All I can say is don't judge them to quickly (positively or negatively). Let them burn in for a while (ie 50 hours at least). Let yourself get acquainted with their sound. Do some tip rolling. Don't rush into impressions. I often find that my impressions change drastically after a while and after tip rolling.




I totally agreed, that is why i said first impression  , next time i will change it to open box impression .


----------



## waynes world

whitigir said:


> I totally agreed, that is why i said first impression  , next time i will change it to open box impression .


 
  
 Sorry man, I wasn't trying to imply that there was anything wrong with your first impressions - I often post initial impressions as well. It sounds like you're aware how much impressions can change after burn in (iem and ear) and tip rolling, so I'll go back to my corner now


----------



## Whitigir

waynes world said:


> Sorry man, I wasn't trying to imply that there was anything wrong with your first impressions - I often post initial impressions as well. It sounds like you're aware how much impressions can change after burn in (iem and ear) and tip rolling, so I'll go back to my corner now




It is all good, and this is off topic but i personally think to listen to a new phones through it burn in process is an amazing experience, the privillages you only get from buying a brand new pairs . Witness the changes yourself is amazing...


----------



## waynes world

whitigir said:


> It is all good, and this is off topic but i personally think to listen to a new phones through it burn in process is an amazing experience, the privillages you only get from buying a brand new pairs . Witness the changes yourself is amazing...


 
  
 Yes, it's amazing.... _if_ they start sounding better (which unfortunately doesn't always happen - sometimes they can start sounding worse).


----------



## 1clearhead

Well? After finally taking a hard look at some over-the-ear IEM's and reading mixed reviews, I finally decided to hold-off on the Moxpad X6 and the Somic MH415 and purchase the *Holy Serpent V9*. Overall, a lot of good reviews on these coming out of China versus the competition stated that don't seem to disappoint at all.


 


Take a look at some picks.....














 





I think for 118 RMB (around the same price as the Moxpad X3) they are a steal!


 


I'll be receiving them this week. I think the price may vary elsewhere.


 


Here's a few links to check them out yourself.....


 


1. http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/38736693329.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.PLuOW3&id=38736693329&abbucket=9


 


2. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Holy-serpent-v9-ear-earphones-mobile-phone-xiangzao-bass-sports-ear-general-type/931733_32234817965.html


----------



## nimrodiny

1clearhead said:


> Well? After finally taking a hard look at some over-the-ear IEM's and reading mixed reviews, I finally decided to hold-off on the Moxpad X6 and the Somic MH415 and purchase the *Holy Serpent V9*. Overall, a lot of good reviews on these coming out of China versus the competition stated that don't seem to disappoint at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I've thinking about the exact models. Would you tell us how they sound in your opinion?? ☺ thanks!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> Well? After finally taking a hard look at some over-the-ear IEM's and reading mixed reviews, I finally decided to hold-off on the Moxpad X6 and the Somic MH415 and purchase the *Holy Serpent V9*. Overall, a lot of good reviews on these coming out of China versus the competition stated that don't seem to disappoint at all.
> 
> Take a look at some *pics**.....


 
 *FTFY.
  
 Also, here we go again!


----------



## ilikeiem

1clearhead said:


> Well? After finally taking a hard look at some over-the-ear IEM's and reading mixed reviews, I finally decided to hold-off on the Moxpad X6 and the Somic MH415 and purchase the *Holy *2. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Holy-serpent-v9-ear-earphones-mobile-phone-xiangzao-bass-sports-ear-general-type/931733_32234817965.html


 
 moxpad x6 is only $29.99
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Moxpad-X6-in-ear-earhook-sport-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone-remote-for/1183804_32283028909.html


----------



## nimrodiny

Any new impressions with the Moxpad X6, Somic MH415 and Holy Serpent V9?
 Also I just read an awful review of the praised Meelectronics M6 on trustedreviews, now I'm damn confused.
 I'm loving the 2nd generation Meelectronics M6P with the inline mic but still not sure about the SQ


----------



## jant71

@1clearhead, thanks, I knew I was looking for the Holy Serpent phones when somebody posted about the new NVX models for sale...http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_91610_NVX-IE3RC-Sunset-Orange.html
  
 Looks like NVX uses Holy Serpent stuff(V7 and V9) for these models.
  
 Of course now it is cheaper to get the originals. Later on the NVX will be cheap and quicker to get.
  
 That NVX chose them may well be another positive sign of how good the V9 are. They have chosen quality stuff like the Vsonic GR06 previously.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> Yeah, just teasing you. Unfortunately I spend a lot of time now converting to Canadian and going "man this sucks!". At least it curbs some of the spontaneous purchases. Maybe the douza's will go back down to 8800 yen....
> 
> Glad you got your tenso approval


 

 The price seems to be only advantage to using tenso. Without warranty, I am a little hesitant to buy from amazon japan. AFAIK this won't be an issue for all iems like the ATH CKR models (except the LTD) should be supported by warranty as long as those models are sold here. eBay seems to be a better option but like 50 bucks more LOL. First world problems sigh.


----------



## 1clearhead

thatbeatsguy said:


> *FTFY.
> 
> *Also, here we go again!*


 
  
 OK, can you elaborate on what do you mean by ".....here we go again!"?


----------



## bhazard

Holy serpent actually is good. They have the same performance as Somic/Moxpad IEMs, aka great for the price, but not mindblowing.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Holy serpent actually is good. They have the same performance as Somic/Moxpad IEMs, aka great for the price, but not mindblowing.


 
  
 Thanks for the heads-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll be receiving mines this week and will let you know how they fair against my X3's. If they actually fair better, than they will be my "work and travel IEM's."


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not gonna lie, they look so bad ass. I would love a carbon fibrer kind of look on those bad boys!


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> OK, can you elaborate on what do you mean by ".....here we go again!"?


 

 There is a saying around here:  if the haters ain't hating, you ain't doing it right
  
  So pay no attention meng  looking forward to your impressions on them


----------



## Whitigir

After 25+ hours burn in impressions. Bass is tighter with better beats, attacks, punches, still reach very deep, very nice extension and or decay which give the fx750 a good sense of being realistical or natural timbres....and not only drums are natrual and realistical, but cymbals, brass, wind instruments, and very smooth as in the continous flows of each well seperated and detailed instruments. The sound is very soul full, very soothing, once you find the best fit for your ears it is just good.

JvC FX wood series is Probably king of single dynamic driver out there on the market at the moment

I dont know if it gonna change more, but i will report back after 50 hours

Disclaimer: i have been enjoying music, chasing it for many years, and only own a limited amount of different loud speakers, headphones, in ears. Please take my impressions with considerations, as what i feel, and my taste may be much different from your. I will be very happy if you find yourself with the same impressions, if not please disregard it. Thanks


----------



## twister6

gimster said:


> Penon Audio recently added to their online store the Donscorpio sMushroom HD. They're also available from DX.com for $25, less than half of what Penon is asking. Has anyone tried them? I ordered a pair last night.


 
  
 Btw, forgot to ask, did you order sMushroom from DX or Penon?  The one listed on Penon is HD version with BT4.1 and aptX codec support.  The version on DX is just a regular BT4.0 without aptX and even different in-line remote.  There will be a big difference in sound quality.


----------



## Wokei

whitigir said:


> After 25+ hours burn in impressions. Bass is tighter with better beats, attacks, punches, still reach very deep, very nice extension and or decay which give the fx750 a good sense of being realistical or natural timbres....and not only drums are natrual and realistical, but cymbals, brass, wind instruments, and very smooth as in the continous flows of each well seperated and detailed instruments. The sound is very soul full, very soothing, once you find the best fit for your ears it is just good.
> 
> JvC FX wood series is Probably king of single dynamic driver out there on the market at the moment
> 
> ...




How is this compared to Sounsoul S-018 which i believe is one of your fav ...btw what is your source dap ....synergy is a big thing for me ....comparison please ..thanks


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> There is a saying around here:  if the haters ain't hating, you ain't doing it right
> 
> So pay no attention meng  looking forward to your impressions on them


 
  
 Will do my best.....


----------



## indieman

nimrodiny said:


> Any new impressions with the Moxpad X6, Somic MH415 and Holy Serpent V9?
> Also I just read an awful review of the praised Meelectronics M6 on trustedreviews, now I'm damn confused.
> I'm loving the 2nd generation Meelectronics M6P with the inline mic but still not sure about the SQ




The m6 are great for around $15, especially with the right tips. Nice punchy bass too.


----------



## nimrodiny

Anyone who has an idea whether the Meelec M6P2 uses the same drivers as the M6? They say on the description it's the 2nd generation. IMO it looks like just an upgraded cable with in line mic and some colors / packaging changes. Can anyone approve how's the sound? And again, M6 vs X6 (Moxpad), what would you get as your daily driver / workout set? As said previously, I'm looking for the more detailed sound signature with wider sound stage. BTW, how's the AuGlamour AG-R1? They're also on the ~$20 budget now with upgraded cable on penonaudio.
 Any help would be appreciated 
  
 Edit: The Meelec M6 PRO looks DELICIOUS! Any one had the chance to listen to them??


----------



## gimster

twister6 said:


> Btw, forgot to ask, did you order sMushroom from DX or Penon?  The one listed on Penon is HD version with BT4.1 and aptX codec support.  The version on DX is just a regular BT4.0 without aptX and even different in-line remote.  There will be a big difference in sound quality.


 
 That's assuming that the other components are good enough for us to tell the difference.
  
 Anyway, both Penon and DX label the product with "HD". You're right about the Bluetooth version though, in terms of what's being advertised. 
  
 I'm hoping that they're better than the QCY QY7, which were a big disappointment.
  
 If they're better sounding than the Plantronics Backbeat Go 2 (the set I had had terrible driver flex on one side), I'd be very happy.


----------



## Whitigir

wokei said:


> How is this compared to Sounsoul S-018 which i believe is one of your fav ...btw what is your source dap ....synergy is a big thing for me ....comparison please ..thanks




I use Xperia Z3 and ripped bluray tracks 16/48 or cd ripped 16/44.1. I listen to a varieties from pop, trance, mix, dance, midi, softrock. Please, dont judge the Z3 so quickly, or saying ....oh man, using a cheap smartphone ? You just gotta hear it to believe it. Why ? The exact bluray tracks i enjoy on my home stereo are the tracks playing on my Z3...the first smartphone for me to be both a phone/portable player. Lets get back on topic...

Both are just good and different, and do deserve the places in my bag wherever i go for. But to have the S-018 holding it ground here....i dont want to believe it

 -Fx750 is warmer with more addictive bass, natural timbres, more capabilities....s-018 is with more energy, vocal, and less bass

 -Fx750 is a capable gentle man ..... S-018 is an energetic teen.

I cant compare them both in details....

If i was to be forced to pick either one, it would be absolutely FX750. Because the cold fact of the natural and more realistical music while staying very smooth and soothing, and this will be the exact reason why i will always prefer having fx750 in my ears primarily.

Disclaimer: i am not hyping anything here, all are just my own observations, taste. Hope i helped ?


----------



## suzook

twister6 said:


> Btw, forgot to ask, did you order sMushroom from DX or Penon?  The one listed on Penon is HD version with BT4.1 and aptX codec support.  The version on DX is just a regular BT4.0 without aptX and even different in-line remote.  There will be a big difference in sound quality.


 
 Really want impressions on the ones from penon. Im looking for a nice sounding BT in ear for the gym. Currently using my havi b3's, but they are a bit cumbersome and annoying.


----------



## Wokei

Whitigir......thanks man for the comparo .....cheers


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Does anyone has any experience with FanMusic?


----------



## 1clearhead

Wow! I'm not kidding you.....as I hear the *Holy Serpent V9* that came in today, they sound extremely close to the S-018. But, I will need more time with them on the burner to really determine their potential.
   
 .....I will be enjoying these for several days before saying anymore on these.


----------



## Squalo

Someone on head-fi had got one of those cheap ~$14-16 bluedio sports thingies with a tiny little box for the electronics, cut of the crappy earbuds and haxxed an IE8-cable on to it, and said it did sound good with the IE8. Seems like one could possibly hack a detachable mmcx cable from a moxpad or holy serpent and solder it to the electronics box.. 
  
 Quote:


gimster said:


> I'm hoping that they're better than the QCY QY7, which were a big disappointment.


 
 Did they sound crappy?
  
 Hmm... I was considering trying that one. Seems to have one crappy review on head-fi and a bunch of good feedback from consumers.
  


1clearhead said:


> Wow! I'm not kidding you.....as I hear the *Holy Serpent V9* that came in today, they sound extremely close to the S-018. But, I will need more time with them on the burner to really determine their potential.
> 
> .....I will be enjoying these for several days before saying anymore on these.


 
 Sounds promising.


----------



## Ofir

anyone tried this portable amp? looks neat http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/hifidiy-breeze-audio-e11-class-a-portable-headphone-amplifier.html


----------



## Whitigir

1clearhead said:


> Wow! I'm not kidding you.....as I hear the *Holy Serpent V9* that came in today, they sound extremely close to the S-018. But, I will need more time with them on the burner to really determine their potential.
> 
> 
> .....I will be enjoying these for several days before saying anymore on these. :tongue_smile:




So....an S-018 with removable cable ? wwwwwooooooo


----------



## suzook

Has anyone gotten a pair of donscorpio dolphins lately? I just received a new pair to replace my 1st pair i have had for about a year, which have a blown driver. Well, they ruined them! The ear pads are enlarged to fit bigger ears, but the padding is so thin now, the inside of the headphone rests against your ear! Not to mention, they don't sound as good. Bass has disappeared with the new ones. Im seriously thinking of sending them back. What a disappointment.


----------



## Ira Delphic

suzook said:


> Has anyone gotten a pair of donscorpio dolphins lately? I just received a new pair to replace my 1st pair i have had for about a year, which have a blown driver. Well, they ruined them! The ear pads are enlarged to fit bigger ears, but the padding is so thin now, the inside of the headphone rests against your ear! Not to mention, they don't sound as good. Bass has disappeared with the new ones. Im seriously thinking of sending them back. What a disappointment.


 
  
 Your post belongs in the Dolphins thread.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/719907/don-scorpio-dolphins


----------



## suzook

ira delphic said:


> Your post belongs in the Dolphins thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/719907/don-scorpio-dolphins


 
 Isnt this a chinese brand headphone thread??


----------



## B9Scrambler

suzook said:


> Isnt this a chinese brand headphone thread??




Looks like it to me. Glad you posted that here since I was seriously considering those as my next pair of cans. I would need to see images, but they no longer sound like a viable purchase to me.


----------



## bhazard

ofir said:


> anyone tried this portable amp? looks neat http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/hifidiy-breeze-audio-e11-class-a-portable-headphone-amplifier.html


 
 Looks nice, and very powerful.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

ofir said:


> anyone tried this portable amp? looks neat http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/hifidiy-breeze-audio-e11-class-a-portable-headphone-amplifier.html



The red will match my pink iPod nicely. I'll be watching this


----------



## epicfalz

can you guys pls suggest me an amp for my beyerdynamic dt 880 250ohms? i currently have a topping nx1 and am completely clueless if it will work lol


----------



## DJScope

epicfalz said:


> can you guys pls suggest me an amp for my beyerdynamic dt 880 250ohms? i currently have a topping nx1 and am completely clueless if it will work lol


 
  
 I would suggest the FiiO E12 for the DT880.


----------



## Wokei

The Pirate is already with Baycode ......Havi B6 is in his hand ..very soon will have some impression ...woot woot


----------



## waynes world

djscope said:


> I would suggest the FiiO E12 for the DT880.


 
  
 Yes, the E12 is excellent and a beast. Works pretty well with iems as well imo, but really shines with open headphones.


----------



## epicfalz

djscope said:


> I would suggest the FiiO E12 for the DT880.


 
  


waynes world said:


> Yes, the E12 is excellent and a beast. Works pretty well with iems as well imo, but really shines with open headphones.


 
 Thx! ill put the e12 on my to buy list. Do you guys think that the nx1 would be able to give me decent audio for like a month? spent too much on headphones lately :/ so i will hold off any further purchases till the late feb


----------



## ozkan

epicfalz said:


> Thx! ill put the e12 on my to buy list. Do you guys think that the nx1 would be able to give me decent audio for like a month? spent too much on headphones lately :/ so i will hold off any further purchases till the late feb


 
  
 Yes, only decent sound for sure.


----------



## epicfalz

ozkan said:


> Yes, only decent sound for sure.


 
 That works till i get my next paycheck lol. btw one last question, does using 250 ohm headphone with lower powered amps or even without an amp damage the headphones in any way?


----------



## ansi

waynes world said:


> Yes, the E12 is excellent and a beast. Works pretty well with iems as well imo, but really shines with open headphones.


 
  
 In the spirit of this thread, I'd get E12 for IEMs but would get a portable O2 from China instead for DT 880, save a few bucks and get a more neutral sound. Like the Supermicro BG8DX MX (in the pic below strapped to my Fiio X3). Not much bigger than E12 and the battery lasts longer on the road.


----------



## nimrodiny

Guys, how's the FiiO E6 amp? Looks sweet! I like the fact that it's super portable and kinda cheap in price as well.


----------



## Netforce

mentaljewelry said:


> So what's the best dual
> dynamic earphone under $120.00? I prefer dynamics to balanced armatures. Still waiting for that triple dynamic earphone.


 
 The Havi B3 Pro 1 is best dual dynamic in that price that I own. But if you are looking for a bassier iem the Audio Technica ATH-IM70 or the Kef M200 maybe better for you although I haven't had a pair of those. The Zero Audio Duoza is getting fairly well received lately as well.
  


nimrodiny said:


> Guys, how's the FiiO E6 amp? Looks sweet! I like the fact that it's super portable and kinda cheap in price as well.


 
 It is a nice little amp, bit of hiss for sensitive iems though. The E6 was my first headphone amp and it worked well though I prefer just using a dedicated dap for portability sake. My old E6 disappeared somewhere and I kinda miss it but I got a fair number of amps so I'm not too distraught~


----------



## ansi

nimrodiny said:


> Guys, how's the FiiO E6 amp? Looks sweet! I like the fact that it's super portable and kinda cheap in price as well.


 
  
 I have one, bought it for the portability but never really found use for it. If you have a portable dap with a line out, it tends to also have a good enough amp so you won't need E6 to add hiss. I think if you have high impedance headphones, and something like clip+ that can't drive them properly, or a phone, you could consider E6 to keep it small.


----------



## Whitigir

mentaljewelry said:


> So how's the bass on those fx750?




Hefty, healthy, punchy...it can reach super deep and stil doesnt roll off. These need burn in though, 50 hours or so. Some people find the bass to be too much on these, so they do front and rear mods. I am not a bass head...but dayum...this tasty bass is something i can adapt to easily because i only dislike non quality bass where it only goes bang bang...boom...boom and nothing else.

The bass on these is just amazing !!! 

Out of the box, the bass was so boomy....i was like....yuck...thought it was beats by dre for a couple seconds when i put it in the ears. Then after 5 hours, i had a good first impression. Now, 50+ hours...the bass is like my favorite dish


----------



## EISENbricher

nimrodiny said:


> Guys, how's the FiiO E6 amp? Looks sweet! I like the fact that it's super portable and kinda cheap in price as well.


 
 Topping NX1 any day better than Fiio E6. Just a while ago I purchased my first amp and did a lot of research for that. Opted for NX1.
 Please head to Topping NX1 thread if you need more details.


----------



## gimster

squalo said:


> Did they sound crappy?


 
 Yeah, the QCY QY7 do sound crappy. The fit was awkward and they sounded hollow and weak - lacking bass and definition. I've got cheaper no-brand stereo Bluetooth headsets from eBay that sounded better than them. 
  
 I got the Chinese tracking number from DX.com for the Donscorpio sMushroom HD (that were ordered on 30 January (4 day ago)) earlier today. The shipping notification email says "The estimated shipping time provided by the shipping company is 15 to 20 days".


----------



## ansi

eisenbricher said:


> Topping NX1 any day better than Fiio E6. Just a while ago I purchased my first amp and did a lot of research for that. Opted for NX1.
> Please head to Topping NX1 thread if you need more details.


 
  
 Isn't NX1 same price with Fiio E11K?


----------



## thoughtcriminal

ansi said:


> Isn't NX1 same price with Fiio E11K?



On amazon the nx1 is 39.97 the fiio is 59.99
Fiio is a better amp, but pops when you turn it on


----------



## clee290

And Head-Direct has the E11k on sale for $37.99
 http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=216


----------



## Ofir

clee290 said:


> And Head-Direct has the E11k on sale for $37.99
> http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=216


 
 Wow, anything to beat it at this price (+10$ shipping)???


----------



## thoughtcriminal

ofir said:


> Wow, anything to beat it at this price (+10$ shipping)???



I consider it well worth the investment at $70. $48 is amazing


----------



## EISENbricher

ansi said:


> Isn't NX1 same price with Fiio E11K?



I disagree.... There is quite some gap between nx1 and e11k. 
Prices of nx1 and e6 are closer. 

Furthermore apart from some issues with emi I haven't seen any cons of nx1. SQ wise it's good, doesn't color sound and doesn't cut off freq bands. Battery life is best you can get. 

IMO one of the best entry level amps.

All of my experience though, is based on IEMs I own. I cannot say if NX1 is a downgrade in case of higher end IEMs.


----------



## benjitb

suzook said:


> Has anyone gotten a pair of donscorpio dolphins lately? I just received a new pair to replace my 1st pair i have had for about a year, which have a blown driver. Well, they ruined them! The ear pads are enlarged to fit bigger ears, but the padding is so thin now, the inside of the headphone rests against your ear! Not to mention, they don't sound as good. Bass has disappeared with the new ones. Im seriously thinking of sending them back. What a disappointment.


 

 Hi suzook,
  
 I'm waiting for my DsD's to arrive, Ive no previous model to compare them to, I can take pics and "review" them though, probably on the Don scorpio thread.
  
 The DsD's are fine to talk about here, but the topic may get avalanched by the chinese IEM love around here!


----------



## Ira Delphic

benjitb said:


> suzook said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone gotten a pair of donscorpio dolphins lately? I just received a new pair to replace my 1st pair i have had for about a year, which have a blown driver. Well, they ruined them! The ear pads are enlarged to fit bigger ears, but the padding is so thin now, the inside of the headphone rests against your ear! Not to mention, they don't sound as good. Bass has disappeared with the new ones. Im seriously thinking of sending them back. What a disappointment.
> ...


 
  
 Exactly. Discussion here is like pissing in the wind.


----------



## Ira Delphic

thoughtcriminal said:


> ofir said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, anything to beat it at this price (+10$ shipping)???
> ...


 
  
 Agreed - the E11K. But I have an LG G3 and can't justify an amp. With my IEM's and headphones - Dolphin and Vmoda XS I doubt it would make a difference.


----------



## jj69

clee290 said:


> And Head-Direct has the E11k on sale for $37.99
> http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=216




WOW that's insane. Even I can't pass on one at that price ($44 shipped in US).

Then again, big price drops on FiiO items tend to be frequent after the initial new release craze dies down. This just seems to soon for the E11K.


----------



## Ofir

ira delphic said:


> Agreed - the E11K. But I have an LG G3 and can't justify an amp. With my IEM's and headphones - Dolphin and Vmoda XS I doubt it would make a difference.


 
 I'm feeling the same with my B3 and iPhone 6. but I am tempted at this price


----------



## nimrodiny

Just out of curiosity and maybe even ignorance (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) do I really need a portable amplifier for my IEM's if I already use them with my almighty HTC One M8 that is well known for good quality and quantity when it comes to sound? Would it make a huge difference? I never had an amp  before so I'm kinda tempted to try as well, but not sure if it's worth all the messing around and $$$.


----------



## ZapX629

nimrodiny said:


> Just out of curiosity and maybe even ignorance (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It depends what IEMs you're using. An amp isn't a magical tool that makes everything sound better, it's just there to give power to less sensitive equipment.


----------



## nimrodiny

zapx629 said:


> It depends what IEMs you're using. An amp isn't a magical tool that makes everything sound better, it's just there to give power to less sensitive equipment.


 
 Thanks for the input. Well, currently I'm using the TTPOD T1E and I'm loving it as is. I'll probably be grabbing the Meelec M6 PRO real soon as they seem to be yummy.


----------



## encoreAC

zapx629 said:


> It depends what IEMs you're using. An amp isn't a magical tool that makes everything sound better, it's just there to give power to less sensitive equipment.


 
 Exactly and IEMs are in general less power-hungry than Fullsize headphones, which some really need an amp to shine.
  
 That said, the FiiO e07k, which I purchased earlier was one of the best investment I ever did. My Havi sound lovely now.


----------



## twister6

zapx629 said:


> It depends what IEMs you're using. An amp isn't a magical tool that makes everything sound better, it's just there to give power to less sensitive equipment.


 
  
 or in some cases to add a color or to improve soundstage (C5 being a good example of that) or to drive high impedance cans.  I think the whole craze about necessity of amps started in this thread with Havi B3 Pro I 
  
 Another thing to keep in mind, you will get the most benefit of external amp synergy when driving it from Line Out of your source, so try to avoid double-amping with your HO output going into external amp, unless you really need that extra power.


----------



## Grayson73

This is off-topic, but is there a similar thread to this, but for Chinese cellphones?  I'm wondering if there are some gems in the Chinese cellphone market that punch way above price compared to LG/Motorola/Samsung/Sony/etc.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Got the a83 in the mail. 

Got the NEW Meelectronics a151p 2ND GENERATION in the mail. 

Got the Meelectronics M9 classic in the mail. 

All awesomesauce. 

Impressions and reviews to come...


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> Got the a83 in the mail.
> 
> Got the NEW Meelectronics a151p 2ND GENERATION in the mail.
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats hisoundfi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glad you bought the A83, as everyone loves those in-ears.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I knew the a83 would be amazeballs, but I'm really, REALLY impressed with the a151p 2ND GENERATION. 

It's a refined tuning, with the awesome build the original had. These are an amazing tuning guys. 

Reviews to come.

Don't get me wrong, the a83 is in a league of its own, but dude, for $50 you'll be hard pressed to find anything with a better combination of build and sound quality than the a151p 2ND GENERATION. Serious!


----------



## Hisoundfi

grayson73 said:


> This is off-topic, but is there a similar thread to this, but for Chinese cellphones?  I'm wondering if there are some gems in the Chinese cellphone market that punch way above price compared to LG/Motorola/Samsung/Sony/etc.


I'm not sure about if there's a thread, but bhazard is your go to guy for that.


----------



## analogsurviver

hisoundfi said:


> I'm not sure about if there's a thread, but @bhazard is your go to guy for that.


 
 Most probably bhazard is the guy to ask.
  
 I have been considering finally getting a smartphone ( frankly, I HATE it for the fact that wherever you go nawadays, people will bring these phones and have a indispensable "session" with the smartphone to check for mail, social platforms, etc FIRST - despite being at the same table for dinner after many years, for example ).
  
 I need something capable of working with external DSD DAC ( like ifi iDSD nano or micro ) over OTG USB connection - and within a year, ton of Chinese phones on paper capable of doing it appeared. Now software capable of playing DSD natively for Android has appeared, I expect to see even more competition. 4G network is being added to the mix - at not too exhorbitant prices. Only the capacity for memory cards still tends to be a bit low for DSD requirements  - but I hope to find something usable in near future. As the audio will be handled by the external DAC, audio quality of the phone, which is usually more poor than not, does not matter too much. It is staggering to see how much did the features/quality advance in one year in say $200 or so Chinese phones ...


----------



## ozkan

grayson73 said:


> This is off-topic, but is there a similar thread to this, but for Chinese cellphones?  I'm wondering if there are some gems in the Chinese cellphone market that punch way above price compared to LG/Motorola/Samsung/Sony/etc.


 
  
 You can check Meizu MX4 pro. Meizu is said to be best cellphone company in China. I have a Meizu M6 Sl which is still working like a charm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4_pro-review-1196p7.php#aq


----------



## mochill

meizu mx4pro


----------



## bhazard

The problem with most China phones is that the cellular bands don't match up to the same ones in your country. If they did (like for the Oneplus One), I would choose the Chinese offering with a better price and specs over the big names.
  
 My Vivo Xplay spent most of its time in 2G and couldn't use LTE.


----------



## Whitigir

bhazard said:


> The problem with most China phones is that the cellular bands don't match up to the same ones in your country. If they did (like for the Oneplus One), I would choose the Chinese offering with a better price and specs over the big names.
> 
> My Vivo Xplay spent most of its time in 2G and couldn't use LTE.




How is your vivo for music listening ? Can you please share ? Because making a phone call, getting a text and hi fi music on the goo is too good to be truth


----------



## analogsurviver

Some opinions/experiences: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Chinese-Android-phones-pros-and-cons-part-1-price-4G-LTE-and-clones_id49599
  
 http://www.phonearena.com/news/Chinese-Android-phones-pros-and-cons-part-2-aftersales-service-perks-and-cameras_id51848
  
 Whenever I go to check latest offerings, there is something new - usually in either previously available capability for less money, or more capability at the same price point. And recently, they are at least trying to steer clear of obvious clone syndrome - in some countries, not only the clone "Samsung/whatever" will be confiscated, but you will have to pay for its official destruction and will be fined for importing goods that breach intellectual properties. There are "indegenous" Chinese designs that do not breach (too much...) any of these rules - and are not direct clones of anything. And are reasonable quality offering. Buying trough say Dealextreme does inspire more confidence than trough usually cheaper "cellphones only" dealers - in case there is trouble. Dealextreme and similar sellers with enough tradition are simply too big to allow themselves to "forget" English in case of trouble with the phone.


----------



## nimrodiny

hisoundfi said:


> Got the a83 in the mail.
> 
> Got the NEW Meelectronics a151p 2ND GENERATION in the mail.
> 
> ...




Sounds awesome! 
I still kinda wish you bought the M6 Pro so I can finally have a trustful review of them!


----------



## PeterDLai

hisoundfi said:


> I knew the a83 would be amazeballs, but I'm really, REALLY impressed with the a151p 2ND GENERATION.
> 
> It's a refined tuning, with the awesome build the original had. These are an amazing tuning guys.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like this thread is going to get a bump real soon. It was only $32.99 + shipping on Cyber Monday.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peterdlai said:


> Sounds like this thread is going to get a bump real soon. It was only $32.99 + shipping on Cyber Monday. :basshead:


Are you sure it was the 2nd version and not the first? There's a huge difference in tuning between the two.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Are you sure it was the 2nd version and not the first? There's a huge difference in tuning between the two.


 

 Can you elaborate on the differences? This seems like an easy gateway to BA iems. I am really looking forward to your impressions on this. Cheers


----------



## luberconn

nimrodiny said:


> Thanks for the input. Well, currently I'm using the TTPOD T1E and I'm loving it as is. I'll probably be grabbing the Meelec M6 PRO real soon as they seem to be yummy.


 
  
 i used my T1E with a fiio e11 and thought they actually sounded worse with the e11.  i also think my Tpeos h200 sound better without the amp as well.  the e11 really makes my over ear headphones shine tho.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The original was released years ago and has a very smooth sound with rolled off treble and is a touch bass light. 

The new version has a more dynamic sound and much better extension and resolution. 

Both of them are identical in appearance, but have different packaging. 

The packaging on the 2nd Generation clearly states it on the front.


----------



## PeterDLai

hisoundfi said:


> Are you sure it was the 2nd version and not the first? There's a huge difference in tuning between the two.


 
  
 From reading glove4's impressions, it does seem like MEElectronics recently discounted the 2nd generation this past Cyber Monday, and his thread/post which is only a couple months old is clearly discussing the 2nd generation version (as he/she has owned the 1st generation as well).
  


glove4 said:


> I took advantage of MEElectronics's Cyber Monday deal on their *brand new second generation A151*, and what a bargain it was.
> 
> ...
> 
> I got them for $32.99 as a Cyber Monday deal, but would gladly pay for $50 asking price. MEE did a great thing by offering them at the same price as the first model and including a mic with it as well.


 
  
 One other difference I notice is that the microphone is of different design between the two generations.


----------



## suzook

suzook said:


> Has anyone gotten a pair of donscorpio dolphins lately? I just received a new pair to replace my 1st pair i have had for about a year, which have a blown driver. Well, they ruined them! The ear pads are enlarged to fit bigger ears, but the padding is so thin now, the inside of the headphone rests against your ear! Not to mention, they don't sound as good. Bass has disappeared with the new ones. Im seriously thinking of sending them back. What a disappointment.






A little update. Pulled earpads from original set, popped them on new set, walla!!! Bass is back!!! Never realized how pads can make that much difference. The sub bass these things pump is ridiculous, without bleeding into the mids and highs. I'm in love again!


----------



## luberconn

you'd think the bass would be better with the speaker closer to your ears.  but good seal is more important.  i know on my headphones and IEM if i push on them with my hands, they get louder and more bassy....
  
 i might go check out that dolphin thread.  kinda want to know how they compare to UE6000


----------



## suzook

luberconn said:


> you'd think the bass would be better with the speaker closer to your ears.  but good seal is more important.  i know on my headphones and IEM if i push on them with my hands, they get louder and more bassy....
> 
> i might go check out that dolphin thread.  kinda want to know how they compare to UE6000


 
 IMO the dolphins are much better. I had the UE.


----------



## luberconn

really?  i love my UE6000 on active mode with fiio e11 for hip hop and EDM.  i dont use them much anymore however.  my fiance uses them primarily.


----------



## bhazard

whitigir said:


> How is your vivo for music listening ? Can you please share ? Because making a phone call, getting a text and hi fi music on the goo is too good to be truth


 
 The Vivo and Meizu phones both have high quality DACs and amps in them, the same as what goes into the Fiio and Ibasso DAPs. The sound is easily better than other smartphones that don't have them.
  
 With that said, the main purpose of a phone, is to use as a phone. If you can't do that, then it's not worth it. I tried and couldn't take the 2G speeds anymore after awhile, despite the awesome SQ.


----------



## ansi

bhazard said:


> The Vivo and Meizu phones both have high quality DACs and amps in them, the same as what goes into the Fiio and Ibasso DAPs. The sound is easily better than other smartphones that don't have them.
> 
> With that said, the main purpose of a phone, is to use as a phone. If you can't do that, then it's not worth it. I tried and couldn't take the 2G speeds anymore after awhile, despite the awesome SQ.


 
  
 Not all Vivo phones have good DACs and amps, gotta pay attention to which model you get. Still, interesting how much better audio those two tend to have than other manufacturers. I guess it's Meizu's mp3 player background and Bubugao's... cassette player background that shows there.


----------



## indieman

nimrodiny said:


> Thanks for the input. Well, currently I'm using the TTPOD T1E and I'm loving it as is. I'll probably be grabbing the Meelec M6 PRO real soon as they seem to be yummy.







hisoundfi said:


> Got the a83 in the mail.
> 
> Got the NEW Meelectronics a151p 2ND GENERATION in the mail.
> 
> ...




Meelec responded to my email about the m6 pro. Pretty cool stuff. I don't want people to get put off on them though since it's off topic so I'll post the details elsewhere


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> Meelec responded to my email about the m6 pro. Pretty cool stuff. I don't want people to get put off on them though since it's off topic so I'll post the details elsewhere


Feel free the share it on "the lab" thread


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> Feel free the share it on "the lab" thread



Done


----------



## clee290

Why would information about a Chinese IEM be off topic in the "Chinese Headphone, *IEM*, Amps, DACs" thread?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

clee290 said:


> Why would information about a Chinese IEM be off topic in the "Chinese Headphone, *IEM*, Amps, DACs" thread?


 
 Because the MEElectronics M9 Classic and A151P are not Chinese IEMs.


----------



## indieman

^This. 
Back on topic is the bass boost on the e11k any good? I'm looking for a port amp with a legit bass boost feature for when I want to enter beast mode with my m50x


----------



## clee290

thatbeatsguy said:


> Because the MEElectronics M9 Classic and A151P are not Chinese IEMs.


 
 Huh. I just had seen MEElectronics stuff mentioned here quite a bit so assumed they were Chinese, haha.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

clee290 said:


> thatbeatsguy said:
> 
> 
> > Because the MEElectronics M9 Classic and A151P are not Chinese IEMs.
> ...


 
 Nope, MEElectronics is an American company, but their price-to-performance ratio (at least with the M9 Classic) rivals that of Chinese IEMs.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

indieman said:


> ^This.
> Back on topic is the bass boost on the e11k any good? I'm looking for a port amp with a legit bass boost feature for when I want to enter beast mode with my m50x




No it isn't. It only boosts the kick drum frequency and causes it to become rather uncontrolled. Damn near any other amp with a bass boost would be better. Actually the fiio e6 has a wicked bass boost to show the "you shoulda bought beats" kids how it's done.


----------



## bhazard

Titan 1 Review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12514


----------



## indieman

thoughtcriminal said:


> No it isn't. It only boosts the kick drum frequency and causes it to become rather uncontrolled. Damn near any other amp with a bass boost would be better. Actually the fiio e6 has a wicked bass boost to show the "you shoulda bought beats" kids how it's done.



Thanks for the tip.
Edit: Know anything with a good bass boost that would be an upgrade to the nx1?


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Titan 1 Review:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12514




Great review on a great iem!


----------



## CJG888

Has anyone tried this:

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19078224867

Seems to be based on a modified RA-1 circuit.

Might be an interesting boutique amp for driving Grados?


----------



## vegetaleb

Any info about the brand ''Imarku''??
 They have this IEM BT 4.0 that is well reviewed on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphones-Hands-Free-Microphone/dp/B00S7ZXO9E/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1423049041&sr=1-1&keywords=imarku+bluetooth+4.0
 I wonder if it's a better choice than Bluedio S3?


----------



## ansi

vegetaleb said:


> Any info about the brand ''Imarku''??
> They have this IEM BT 4.0 that is well reviewed on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphones-Hands-Free-Microphone/dp/B00S7ZXO9E/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1423049041&sr=1-1&keywords=imarku+bluetooth+4.0
> I wonder if it's a better choice than Bluedio S3?


 
  
 One of the many Chinese BT peripheral manufacturers that don't get their stuff qualified by Bluetooth SIG or pay for the membership. They make some of the really cheap BT headsets and nowadays wearables. 
  
 Speaking of, has anyone noticed these "Bluetooth 4.0" headphones hardly ever use Bluetooth 4.0? I have literally just seen one pair, which used Bluetooth 4.0 to display the remaining battery of the headphones on your phone.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ansi said:


> Speaking of, *has anyone noticed these "Bluetooth 4.0" headphones hardly ever use Bluetooth 4.0*?


 
 Yep, I've noticed. It's like manufacturers are just using it as a marketing buzzword or something.


----------



## Shawn71

This new split ear shells design is really sexy.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Holy-serpent-v9-ear-earphones-mobile-phone-xiangzao-bass-sports-ear-general-type/32234817965.html


----------



## vegetaleb

ansi said:


> One of the many Chinese BT peripheral manufacturers that don't get their stuff qualified by Bluetooth SIG or pay for the membership. They make some of the really cheap BT headsets and nowadays wearables.
> 
> Speaking of, has anyone noticed these "Bluetooth 4.0" headphones hardly ever use Bluetooth 4.0? I have literally just seen one pair, which used Bluetooth 4.0 to display the remaining battery of the headphones on your phone.


 
  
 So you will go for the Bluedio S3?
 I can't decide between a chinese BT 4.0 unit like the S3 and a Sony SBH50 which is BT 3.0, do you think there is a difference in audio quality between 3.0 and 4.0?


----------



## encoreAC

A friend of mine is going to China in a month, I wonder which phones I should let her bring me from there.....Suggestions are welcome =)
  
 I can order everything from the Taobao store.


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> A friend of mine is going to China in a month, I wonder which phones I should let her bring me from there.....Suggestions are welcome =)
> 
> I can order everything from the Taobao store.


 

 Get a local DIY made O2 amp or O2 and ODAC amp/dac. You will be SET for a long time. Its better to the get the amp and dac separately that way the O2 amp can be used portably with a battery. Good for laptops and such.


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> Get a local DIY made O2 amp or O2 and ODAC amp/dac. You will be SET for a long time. Its better to the get the amp and dac separately that way the O2 amp can be used portably with a battery. Good for laptops and such.


 
 Good idea, but she knows nothing about amps and stuff, so it will be difficult get her understand what I am searching for...
  
 I found this online: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.ryadKD&id=19995974737&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
  
 Maybe that would also be suitable. Thanks for suggestion!


----------



## encoreAC

These look funny: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43298823806&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1105516826:N:%C8%EB%B6%FA%CA%BD:32f159ec895621186afe34c53dbfdf10&ali_trackid=1_32f159ec895621186afe34c53dbfdf10&spm=a230r.1.0.0.ooD0dx


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Good idea, but she knows nothing about amps and stuff, so it will be difficult get her understand what I am searching for...
> 
> I found this online: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.ryadKD&id=19995974737&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
> 
> Maybe that would also be suitable. Thanks for suggestion!


 

 Yeah looks like thats an O2 amp. No worries, def worth adding to anyones collection


----------



## twister6

vegetaleb said:


> So you will go for the Bluedio S3?
> I can't decide between a chinese BT 4.0 unit like the S3 and a Sony SBH50 which is BT 3.0, do you think there is a difference in audio quality between 3.0 and 4.0?


 
  
 There are dozens of these look-a-like bt headsets, and they are all the same re-branded junk that sounds the same.  I get a lot of them sent to me for reviews, and I never even bother writing about it, all the same build and thin sound lacking bass and with rolled off highs.  If you want something that's going to sound good, look for a new "breed" of these headsets supporting BT4.0 and aptX codec.  That will be an easy way to weed out garbage.  aptX codec uses different compression which preserves bandwidth.  Not perfect, but noticeably better in comparison to other ones.
  
 As a matter of fact, I just received and will be reviewing this one:  http://www.amazon.com/iClever-Lightweight-Headphones-Microphone-Transmitter/dp/B00RF27R9I  - it sounds excellent, has angled nozzle (better fitment), and very detailed especially with Spiral Dot tips.  The only problem, and it's common with every single variation of these headsets, you get a driver flex.  The shell is big, housing electronics and no other air vent besides 9 holes in the nozzle itself.  So with a tight seal of eartips (you need it for the low end to come up), you will get air pressure going right into the dynamic driver causing it to flex.  There is no way around it because of micro-usb charging mechanism, battery, and all the BT circuitry stuffed inside of these little shells.


----------



## suzook

The new donscorpio in ears have aptx 4.1


----------



## vegetaleb

twister6 said:


> There are dozens of these look-a-like bt headsets, and they are all the same re-branded junk that sounds the same.  I get a lot of them sent to me for reviews, and I never even bother writing about it, all the same build and thin sound lacking bass and with rolled off highs.  If you want something that's going to sound good, look for a new "breed" of these headsets supporting BT4.0 and aptX codec.  That will be an easy way to weed out garbage.  aptX codec uses different compression which preserves bandwidth.  Not perfect, but noticeably better in comparison to other ones.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I just received and will be reviewing this one:  http://www.amazon.com/iClever-Lightweight-Headphones-Microphone-Transmitter/dp/B00RF27R9I  - it sounds excellent, has angled nozzle (better fitment), and very detailed especially with Spiral Dot tips.  The only problem, and it's common with every single variation of these headsets, you get a driver flex.  The shell is big, housing electronics and no other air vent besides 9 holes in the nozzle itself.  So with a tight seal of eartips (you need it for the low end to come up), you will get air pressure going right into the dynamic driver causing it to flex.  There is no way around it because of micro-usb charging mechanism, battery, and all the BT circuitry stuffed inside of these little shells.


 
  
 I would have wait for your review as the Amazon comments are contradictory, but my friend is going to NY next Monday and I have to place an order for IEM BT tomorrow.
 You said what I was afraid of about these cheap clones (20 to 35$) on Amazon, I even found a reviewer that posted the same 5 stars review (copy/paste) for perhaps 10 different earphones from Bluedio, looks like he was paid to do that.
 So I will choose the easy solution and pick a Sony SBH50, at least I can plug my Hifiman and pray that the TRRS plug will work directly.
 Btw can we find spares of angled nozzle tips? If yes under what name should I search for?


----------



## 1clearhead

So far the HS V9 share a lot of similarities with the S-018. Some tip rolling gets them to sound almost identical. The only slight difference they have from one another is that the V9 has a broader soundstage while the S-018 has a louder upper mid. But, we're talking ever so slightly. Bass impact sounds basically the same. They both sound similar in more ways than I can say. The wires on both of them feel and look practically the same.
  
 Here are some picks next to each other and other photos of the V9's.....
  






  
 Definitely, a good purchase!


----------



## twister6

vegetaleb said:


> I would have wait for your review as the Amazon comments are contradictory, but my friend is going to NY next Monday and I have to place an order for IEM BT tomorrow.
> You said what I was afraid of about these cheap clones (20 to 35$) on Amazon, I even found a reviewer that posted the same 5 stars review (copy/paste) for perhaps 10 different earphones from Bluedio, looks like he was paid to do that.
> So I will choose the easy solution and pick a Sony SBH50, at least I can plug my Hifiman and pray that the TRRS plug will work directly.
> Btw can we find spares of angled nozzle tips? If yes under what name should I search for?


 
  
 It uses a regular eartips from ANY in-ear headphones, nothing special.  First gen of these copy-cat headsets had a straight nozzle and as a result the whole earpiece was sticking out perpendicular to your ears.  With an angled nozzle, it goes in sideways for a better fitment.  Which HiFiMAN are you planning to use?  If it's RE400, shouldn't be a problem.  If it's RE300A/RE300i - I'm not 100% sure, but hope the input of SBH50 should be able to handle it.  Btw, I heard that SBH50 is pretty good.


----------



## luberconn

how is the fit on those HS V9?  in the sales pic at aliexpress, it looks kinda awkward in the girl's ear.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

1clearhead said:


> So far the HS V9 share a lot of similarities with the S-018. Some tip rolling gets them to sound almost identical. The only slight difference they have from one another is that the V9 has a broader soundstage while the S-018 has a louder upper mid. But, we're talking ever so slightly. Bass impact sounds basically the same. They both sound similar in more ways than I can say. The wires on both of them feel and look practically the same.
> 
> Definitely, a good purchase!


 
 Seems like for the price, the S-018 is really good.  Comparing it to the V9 which is about 3 times the price.  Though I do understand they both have little differences.  
  
 ..


----------



## 1clearhead

luberconn said:


> how is the fit on those HS V9?  in the sales pic at aliexpress, it looks kinda awkward in the girl's ear.


 
  
 They come with the double-flange tips as default and seal very well. The rest in the set are triple-flange tips -L, M, S. I would stick with the double-flange, it does fit best for me.
 .....Yea, I know what you mean with that girl, there's no justice to that pick compared to how it fits from my experience.


----------



## vegetaleb

twister6 said:


> It uses a regular eartips from ANY in-ear headphones, nothing special.  First gen of these copy-cat headsets had a straight nozzle and as a result the whole earpiece was sticking out perpendicular to your ears.  With an angled nozzle, it goes in sideways for a better fitment.  Which HiFiMAN are you planning to use?  If it's RE400, shouldn't be a problem.  If it's RE300A/RE300i - I'm not 100% sure, but hope the input of SBH50 should be able to handle it.  Btw, I heard that SBH50 is pretty good.


 

 I have the RE-262 and RE-272


----------



## Ira Delphic

1clearhead said:


> luberconn said:
> 
> 
> > how is the fit on those HS V9?  in the sales pic at aliexpress, it looks kinda awkward in the girl's ear.
> ...


 
  
 I think the included tips of very poor quality. I switched to foam tips and all is good. I don't regret getting the S-018.


----------



## 1clearhead

bloodypenguin said:


> Seems like for the price, the S-018 is really good.  Comparing it to the V9 which is about 3 times the price.  Though I do understand they both have little differences.
> 
> ..


 
  
 The V9 seems well made for travel and workout and the wires are detachable. I really like both of them, though the price may vary in different countries.
  
 It's funny.....I paid 139 RMB (around $22) for the S-018, and 118 RMB (around $20) for the V9.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

1clearhead said:


> The V9 seems well made for travel and workout and the wires are detachable. I really like both of them, though the price may vary in different countries.
> 
> It's funny.....I paid 139 RMB (around $22) for the S-018, and 118 RMB (around $20) for the V9.


 
 Oh, that is right, detachable cables are great to have.  Funny that you got the V9 Cheaper.
  
 So, I guess the V9 was actually the "better" deal for you.
  
 ..


----------



## 1clearhead

ira delphic said:


> I think the included tips of very poor quality. I switched to foam tips and all is good. I don't regret getting the S-018.


 
  
 No regrets either.....S-018 are a "must have"!


----------



## mrmoto050

indieman said:


> ^This.
> Back on topic is the bass boost on the e11k any good? I'm looking for a port amp with a legit bass boost feature for when I want to enter beast mode with my m50x


 
 You might look into the CHEERLINK SMSL sAp-5 MAX9722 
 I don't have this, but there have been some good impressions on HeadFi. here is a Amazon link
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MO7G5M4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2IUBAFWLRA1FY&coliid=II7MC4649NMN7
 I had it on my wishlist but it has been out of stock for months.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

1clearhead said:


> No regrets either.....S-018 are a "must have"!


 
 Speaking of which, where is our S-018 super-hyper?
 I haven't seen @HouseOfDoom lately...I wonder where he went?


----------



## RedJohn456

thatbeatsguy said:


> Speaking of which, where is our S-018 super-hyper?
> I haven't seen @HouseOfDoom lately...I wonder where he went?


 

 He has been banned I believe. You should give the sound souls a try if yu haven't already, with a wide bore tip they are great. At this point I prefer them to my havi and vsd3. I am not saying that its better than them, but I enjoy listening to it more. For one thing the VSD3 construction is atrocious at best and my brand new exchanged VSD3 is already showing issues. It feels like its always about to fall apart. VSD3 is boomy as hell and gives me a headache tbh
  
 The sound soul is my favourite purchase by far


----------



## thatBeatsguy

redjohn456 said:


> He has been banned I believe. You should give the sound souls a try if yu haven't already, with a wide bore tip they are great. At this point I prefer them to my havi and vsd3. I am not saying that its better than them, but I enjoy listening to it more. For one thing the VSD3 construction is atrocious at best and my brand new exchanged VSD3 is already showing issues. It feels like its always about to fall apart. VSD3 is boomy as hell and gives me a headache tbh
> 
> The sound soul is my favourite purchase by far


 
 Ehh, I neither have the Havi or VSD3, so I can't really say anything on that. I'll wait until my wallet recovers before I buy anything, though; I just bought a new iPod and my wallet's in pretty bad shape at the moment.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Alright ill soon be buying a new pair of iem's for around the $50 range. I've looked into the ttpod t1-e as a possible purchase. I mainly listen to R&B but I do change it around with EDM (Monstercat) and pop (the killers, kings of Leon). I'm coming off a pair a KZ DT5's as well


----------



## xtwargodtx

xtwargodtx said:


> Alright ill soon be buying a new pair of iem's for around the $50 range. I've looked into the ttpod t1-e as a possible purchase. I mainly listen to R&B but I do change it around with EDM (Monstercat) and pop (the killers, kings of Leon). I'm coming off a pair a KZ DT5's as well


 Also in addition to the ttpod t1-e ive also been pondering on getting the tennmark ie 800's they seems to have glowing reviews.


----------



## EISENbricher

xtwargodtx said:


> Alright ill soon be buying a new pair of iem's for around the $50 range. I've looked into the ttpod t1-e as a possible purchase. I mainly listen to R&B but I do change it around with EDM (Monstercat) and pop (the killers, kings of Leon). I'm coming off a pair a KZ DT5's as well


 
 T1E's are good for EDM IMO. I have those and EDM genre sounds nice and punchy. 
 Might need lot of tip rolling though..


----------



## nimrodiny

1clearhead said:


> So far the HS V9 share a lot of similarities with the S-018. Some tip rolling gets them to sound almost identical. The only slight difference they have from one another is that the V9 has a broader soundstage while the S-018 has a louder upper mid. But, we're talking ever so slightly. Bass impact sounds basically the same. They both sound similar in more ways than I can say. The wires on both of them feel and look practically the same.
> 
> Here are some picks next to each other and other photos of the V9's.....
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Looks very nice indeed! So basically S-018 with a wider sound stage and detachable cable?


----------



## Ruben123

And the HS V9 might be an option to those who couldnt get the S-018 as easily I guess? At $20 (sometime it has to drop I hope!) if we are lucky it might be a nice IEM.


----------



## 1clearhead

nimrodiny said:


> Looks very nice indeed! So basically S-018 with a wider sound stage and detachable cable?


 
  
  


ruben123 said:


> And the HS V9 might be an option to those who couldnt get the S-018 as easily I guess? At $20 (sometime it has to drop I hope!) if we are lucky it might be a nice IEM.


 
  
 Wore them today while commuting to work, they seal extremely well from outside noise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they look really stylish too! ......Got a lot of compliments at work.


----------



## Whitigir

I love S-018.. But and...I hate the cable....Any plan on upgrading the cables ?


----------



## ansi

whitigir said:


> I love S-018.. But and...I hate the cable....Any plan on upgrading the cables ?


 
  
 Yeah the cable is the worst. Recabling such a low-end IEM just doesn't make sense to me though.


----------



## Ira Delphic

ansi said:


> whitigir said:
> 
> 
> > I love S-018.. But and...I hate the cable....Any plan on upgrading the cables ?
> ...


 
  
 The cable is definitely too rigid and still coils back to original shape just like the day I bought it. Good of them to include the clip. It really comes in handy to tame the cable.
 Some KZ IEM's like the EDSE, ES, ED8, etc have a pretty awesome cable that becomes less stiff over time, like the cable on the Vsonic GR07.
  
 The S-018 still blows me away. It reveals as much source on the high end as any IEM or headphone I own. Too bad Sound Soul never recreated this great SQ in other models.


----------



## Whitigir

The serpent name was given to the pair as a respect toward the coiling wires


----------



## RedJohn456

ira delphic said:


> The cable is definitely too rigid and still coils back to original shape just like the day I bought it. Good of them to include the clip. It really comes in handy to tame the cable.
> Some KZ IEM's like the EDSE, ES, ED8, etc have a pretty awesome cable that becomes less stiff over time, like the cable on the Vsonic GR07.
> 
> The S-018 still blows me away. It reveals as much source on the high end as any IEM or headphone I own. Too bad Sound Soul never recreated this great SQ in other models.


 

 I hear ya. The cable is really getting on my nerves but the sound quality makes up for it. Was listening to it last night while doing laundry with some wide bore tips and I think I have finally heard what they are truly capable of. My new toy syndrome has worn off couple of weeks ago so now I can say abashedly that I like it more than my VSD3 and as much as my B3 if not more. 
  
 I am looking forward to its next iteration and I hope they don't fluff it up. Mind you I paid 20 dollars for it, not the 7 bucks it was before and I am still happy and got my moneys worth. And then some. Both my VSD3 and Havi stay in their carry cases while The Sound Soul get the most play. I still use the pro 1 time to time for vocal music and soft acoustic music for the sound stage.


----------



## Darner

I've been listening to the Au-Glamour AG-R1. Not much to add to Twister6's excellent review, which I agree with an all fronts. I wouldn't be able to do a review like that anyway, but I hope it's OK that I reposted the link:
  
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-auglamour-ag-r1-ear-headphones-t2962825
  
 Bass is a little hard to discern, even compared to the neutral sound of the Havi B3 Pro I. I like the instrument separation on them, though. They seem to separate mid-range textures well. Listening to some metal, with some of the guitar parts I had the image of those kinds of colored drawings where objects of a solid color are separated by a black line separating them from one another. It's a cold and somewhat vibrant type of separation, but nice. Like the bird on the left, as opposed to the one on the right:
  




  
 Yesterday I was enjoying listening to them lying down in bed. Then I had to get up to go down to the laundry room and move clothes to the dryer. At that point the lack of bass becomes an issue. What I can barely make out lying down in a silent room becomes totally inaudible when I'm up and moving around outside, even though it's very quiet. The bass seems to drop out, and this was the case when I wore them cooking, too. It's an issue for me with IEMs: what sounds good when listening in my quiet home (where I might as well listen to my over-the-ear headphones) doesn't sound so good when walking outside or while doing things indoors (washing dishes or whatever). Loud streets and public transportation are contexts where I wouldn't even bother to listen, because I have to turn up the volume to levels I consider harmful. Still, I would like to find IEMs that worked for quiet streets, or hiking on a trail, or washing dishes. The bass on the AG-R1's can't seem to overcome these small amounts of atmospheric noise. But it's only been 10 hours, so we'll see.
  
 The wire design has changed for the better since T6's review, as you can see in Penon's current page for them:
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/AuGlamour-AG-R1
  
 It's kind of like one of those cloth cables, but with a thin rubbery shrink tubing over the outside. Maybe someone who knows wires and cables better than I can say what it is exactly. But it's not as kinky as as the braided design looks to have been. It's soft and floppy enough, with a slight texture to it.


----------



## nimrodiny

whitigir said:


> The serpent name was given to the pair as a respect toward the coiling wires


 
 Hahaha! To be honest, these IEMs looks great but I kinda hate the name been given to them, sound silly.


----------



## twister6

^ excellent find about wire change in the new rev of AG-R1.  That original twisted wire is PITA, even when you do the usual 3-finger around wrap.  I'm sure they heard plenty of negative feedback and responded with a new wire design


----------



## encoreAC

Wow these are crazy cheap too.


----------



## nimrodiny

darner said:


> I've been listening to the Au-Glamour AG-R1. Not much to add to Twister6's excellent review, which I agree with an all fronts. I wouldn't be able to do a review like that anyway, but I hope it's OK that I reposted the link:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-auglamour-ag-r1-ear-headphones-t2962825
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for posting your thoughts! Indeed sound interesting however it seems like the lack of bass might be a miss for me. Anyway, Good stuff, there's not enough info on these online so you kinda saved it.


----------



## Lucius

@Darner Thanks for making me want to buy these again. Could you please post a pic of these glamour IEM inside your ears. I want to see how they fit 
  
 BTW if you want to see some more pics of @twister6 kitchen counter top just google Au-Glamour AG-R1 and go to the images tab. The interweb got flooded  Big up for all your reviews dude !
  
 Did someone already made a comparison of S018 vs HSV9? I missed some pages... Knowing how these 2 perform against SM E30 would be quite instructive too.


----------



## Grayson73

ozkan said:


> You can check Meizu MX4 pro. Meizu is said to be best cellphone company in China. I have a Meizu M6 Sl which is still working like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 $459 though.  Is it worth that price?


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> The problem with most China phones is that the cellular bands don't match up to the same ones in your country. If they did (like for the Oneplus One), I would choose the Chinese offering with a better price and specs over the big names.
> 
> My Vivo Xplay spent most of its time in 2G and couldn't use LTE.


 
 Thanks, so why aren't more Chinese phones doing what Oneplus One did?
  
 I found a thread on chinese phones from a site in Canada:
  
 http://forums.redflagdeals.com/chinese-phone-thread-1517351/


----------



## nimrodiny

grayson73 said:


> $459 though.  Is it worth that price?


 
 Well, it's a bit off topic, but all I can say about this device is - Hell yes. It's pretty amazing and the price tag is well worth it IMO.
 My bother has the MX4 (Not the pro version) and it's still brilliant.


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Thanks, so why aren't more Chinese phones doing what Oneplus One did?
> 
> I found a thread on chinese phones from a site in Canada:
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/chinese-phone-thread-1517351/


 
 Oneplus made a chinese version, and an international version.
  
 The greatest thing that can happen would be a unified LTE/GSM chip with every band enabled. Wishful thinking though.
  
 Considering the MX4 Pro has specs like the $600+ Nexus 6, yes it is worth it, but only if you have the correct LTE bands.


----------



## Whitigir

bhazard said:


> Oneplus made a chinese version, and an international version.
> 
> The greatest thing that can happen would be a unified LTE/GSM chip with every band enabled. Wishful thinking though.
> 
> Considering the MX4 Pro has specs like the $600+ Nexus 6, yes it is worth it, but only if you have the correct LTE bands.




Sony Xperia Z3 has almost all useable bands from China to America....why can't the Chinese do the same ? Will the Mx4 Pro be usable on T-Mobile LTE ?


----------



## bhazard

whitigir said:


> Sony Xperia Z3 has almost all useable bands from China to America....why can't the Chinese do the same ? Will the Mx4 Pro be usable on T-Mobile LTE ?


 
 No. I have T-Mobile. Band 4 is the one to look for in the US on T-Mobile.


----------



## RedJohn456

Has anyone heard more about the Fidue A73? Saw this pic on the CTC audio FB page.


----------



## jant71

From the looks of it, I would guess a dual hybrid, a83 junior with no detachable cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 A bit better than the A71 and price similar to or a bit more than.
  
 Just speculation for the fun of it though.
  
 But, like the the B6 pro, may need to beat the Titan-1 or no real interest on my part.


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> No. I have T-Mobile. Band 4 is the one to look for in the US on T-Mobile.




Aren't bands 7 & 11 important for Verizon, bhazard? 
I sincerely hope they do the Xperia Z4 right in the US to all carriers when it comes. Cause the actual Z3 was only on T-Mobile and in other countries such as the UK.


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> From the looks of it, I would guess a dual hybrid, a83 junior with no detachable cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, more affordable option compared to the A83. Seems like the Titan 1 has already gathered quite a following! How do you like it compared to the IM02?


----------



## jant71

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah, more affordable option compared to the A83. Seems like the Titan 1 has already gathered quite a following! How do you like it compared to the IM02?


 
  
 Well I modded my IM-02 and don't really listen to it stock. A little better for the stock IM-02 from a quick comparison between the IM-02 and DUNU where the IM-02 is mid-forward vs. the slight recession of the Titan-1 and the DUNU may actually have some more height to the stage from top to bottom. Titan-1 holds it's own nicely and is not far behind. Both are high value phones.
  
 Modded it stomps the Titan-1. Really need to stay away from the IM-02 for a while to appreciate the DUNU again. I appreciate the DUNU for it's quality but don't enjoy it as much as some others are able to. A strange recipe for the IM-02 but it worked out to be probably #1 all on my list. Hard to get too excited about the Titan-1 sometimes but nothing against it 
  
 DUNU almost nailed it. Just needed to include a couple of longer tip options like bi- or tri-flanges since they can't fit that deeply for those who may need it.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Alright well I'm taking more suggestions for the best iem under $50. Currently looking at the ttpod t1-e, Holy Serpent V9, and Tunnmak Ie800


----------



## mjneubrander

So my Chinese DIY in some garage quad BA driver IEMs are here. Initial impressions are positive, wide sound stage rivaling my fostex cans in the mids and highs, its weird but the bass feels like it is on a different soundstage which is smaller, mid forward, highly responsive, musical, bass is tip dependent, and over all very detailed. I made a quick unboxing video for anyone interested.


----------



## Whitigir

mjneubrander said:


> So my Chinese DIY in some garage quad BA driver IEMs are here. Initial impressions are positive, wide sound stage rivaling my fostex cans in the mids and highs, its weird but the bass feels like it is on a different soundstage which is smaller, mid forward, highly responsive, musical, bass is tip dependent, and over all very detailed. I made a quick unboxing video for anyone interested.




This is the same thing as the TTPOD T2 ...just bass is on a very small soundstage....weird. Is this the thing of BA drivers ? Or just some pairs


----------



## mjneubrander

The soundstage on these is great, so I when describe the bass soundstage as "smaller", smaller in this case is similar to the s-018. The bass that shows up is fantastic, detailed, and organic, but most of the bass went on vacation. I really do not know if smaller bass soundstage is a BA driver inherent characteristic...(its my first pair, and the only ones I have heard). I do know less bass is a common BA thing with lower priced BA IEMs. It costs money to engineer for more drivers and split the signal.


----------



## jj69

jj69 said:


> WOW that's insane. Even I can't pass on one at that price ($44 shipped in US).
> 
> Then again, big price drops on FiiO items tend to be frequent after the initial new release craze dies down. This just seems to soon for the E11K.


 

 More info on the FiiO sale at Head-Direct.  I just realized the E12 is down to $69.99!:
  
 http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=252
  
 The next lowest price I've seen on the E12 was around $89 on a very limited Black Friday sale. 
  
 I called Head-Direct's US number this afternoon to see if I could add the E12 to my (not yet shipped) order for an E11K.  I was told these are actually clearance prices because Head-Direct is dropping the FiiO line.  I was also told the E11K's are shipping from the China, but they currently have E12's in stock in the US. 
  
 The odd thing is that I just received my tracking number for the E11K, and mine was actually shipped from Dubai, of all places.  It seems they also shipped it DHL Express, which is great considering I was charged only $6 for shipping.


----------



## indieman

How is the bass boost on the e12? Any better than the one on e11k? Is the e12 a step up from the nx1?


----------



## encoreAC

I can recommend the bass boost on the e07k at least. The bass stays clean and kick bass improves without affecting the mid-range too much ....overall miles ahead of the Topping NX1


----------



## mrmoto050

indieman said:


> How is the bass boost on the e12? Any better than the one on e11k? Is the e12 a step up from the nx1?


 

 The bass boost on the E12 is good. The E17 is also. The Fiio Amps seem to have a warmer sound, the NX1 seems more flat or reference (no coloration)


----------



## encoreAC

For me the NX1 is cold, increasing the treble and midrange.


----------



## indieman

Thanks, I'll probably pick one up then. Love my nx1 but wouldn't mind something better and bass boost is a plus.
Can anyone comment on how well the e12 handles emi? That was a real put off for me when using the nx1 and my phone


----------



## EISENbricher

Try to get a demo of Fiio if you plan purchase. idk how someone would feel going from neutral amp to warmer amp which allegedly colors the sound a bit. I personally haven't tried but this seems to be the general opinion.


----------



## flib372

jant71 said:


> Well I modded my IM-02 and don't really listen to it stock. A little better for the stock IM-02 from a quick comparison between the IM-02 and DUNU where the IM-02 is mid-forward vs. the slight recession of the Titan-1 and the DUNU may actually have some more height to the stage from top to bottom. Titan-1 holds it's own nicely and is not far behind. Both are high value phones.
> 
> Modded it stomps the Titan-1. Really need to stay away from the IM-02 for a while to appreciate the DUNU again. I appreciate the DUNU for it's quality but don't enjoy it as much as some others are able to. A strange recipe for the IM-02 but it worked out to be probably #1 all on my list. Hard to get too excited about the Titan-1 sometimes but nothing against it
> 
> DUNU almost nailed it. Just needed to include a couple of longer tip options like bi- or tri-flanges since they can't fit that deeply for those who may need it.



What exactly have you modded on your im02? I just ordered mine some days ago and i'm curious  .


----------



## xtwargodtx

Anybody know the SQ of the Tennmk IE800? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> Well I modded my IM-02 and don't really listen to it stock. A little better for the stock IM-02 from a quick comparison between the IM-02 and DUNU where the IM-02 is mid-forward vs. the slight recession of the Titan-1 and the DUNU may actually have some more height to the stage from top to bottom. Titan-1 holds it's own nicely and is not far behind. Both are high value phones.
> 
> Modded it stomps the Titan-1. Really need to stay away from the IM-02 for a while to appreciate the DUNU again. I appreciate the DUNU for it's quality but don't enjoy it as much as some others are able to. A strange recipe for the IM-02 but it worked out to be probably #1 all on my list. Hard to get too excited about the Titan-1 sometimes but nothing against it
> 
> DUNU almost nailed it. Just needed to include a couple of longer tip options like bi- or tri-flanges since they can't fit that deeply for those who may need it.


 

 Thats awesome to hear. I was able to hear the CK10 last night and it was sublime. the IM02 is its successor right?


----------



## jant71

flib372 said:


> What exactly have you modded on your im02? I just ordered mine some days ago and i'm curious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I run it with an Ety P to S adapter and Large Ostry OS300 tuning tips and I run it out of my Sony A15 with ClearAudio+ on for a good synergy to complete the recipe 
  


redjohn456 said:


> Thats awesome to hear. I was able to hear the CK10 last night and it was sublime. the IM02 is its successor right?


 
 Not quite the same thing. Different driver set-up, IIRC, TWFK vs. large/small driver. IM02 wants to be thicker and warmer sounding. Not as tall, lean and clean, nor as airy. More bass but less speed and clarity from my memory of the CK10. CK10 was more treble slanted and had more treble reach but less bass reach than the IM-02. Harder to run the CK10 unamped from certain sources and get satisfying bass esp. in outside conditions/external noise. My mods push the im02 towards and even past the CK10 in terms of brightness, clarity, and transparency and it actually needs to be reigned in. OS300 dampens treble as does Sony's (Un)ClearAudio+ which is actually muddy with most phones and tends to do the opposite of it's name.
  
 Actually, just read your post in the other thread. In short, I think the IM-02 is not as "vivid" as the CK10 but can be if tweaked or paired with brighter components. Other-wise darker and tamer sounding which sounds less alive to me which led to playing around and tweaking it.


----------



## 4ren

grayson73 said:


> This is off-topic, but is there a similar thread to this, but for Chinese cellphones?  I'm wondering if there are some gems in the Chinese cellphone market that punch way above price compared to LG/Motorola/Samsung/Sony/etc.



I own the one plus one unlocked and 64 gigs for ~350$
I've had it for half a year and it hasn't failed me once.
It has an app called audiofx, which is hardware accelerated
The output chip is by yamaha
Output is good


----------



## mrmoto050

jant71 said:


> Well I modded my IM-02 and don't really listen to it stock. A little better for the stock IM-02 from a quick comparison between the IM-02 and DUNU where the IM-02 is mid-forward vs. the slight recession of the Titan-1 and the DUNU may actually have some more height to the stage from top to bottom. Titan-1 holds it's own nicely and is not far behind. Both are high value phones.
> 
> Modded it stomps the Titan-1. Really need to stay away from the IM-02 for a while to appreciate the DUNU again. I appreciate the DUNU for it's quality but don't enjoy it as much as some others are able to. A strange recipe for the IM-02 but it worked out to be probably #1 all on my list. Hard to get too excited about the Titan-1 sometimes but nothing against it
> 
> DUNU almost nailed it. Just needed to include a couple of longer tip options like bi- or tri-flanges since they can't fit that deeply for those who may need it.


 
@jant71 what did you mod on your IM-02? The upgraded cable, or something else?


----------



## ozkan

mrmoto050 said:


> @jant71 what did you mod on your IM-02? The upgraded cable, or something else?


 
  


jant71 said:


> I run it with an Ety P to S adapter and Large Ostry OS300 tuning tips and I run it out of my Sony A15 with ClearAudio+ on for a good synergy to complete the recipe


----------



## jant71

^  Yeah, what he said  Impedance, front filter dampening, and EQ to taste.
  
 Could go as far as finding the optimal impedance since it becomes extremely  bright and the stock cable is clearly holding them back but I stumbled on to this recipe and it works so I'm not looking to mess with it. Besides most cables for the IM series are looking to add silver and brighten the IM03 and IM04 which would not work in the recipe except to take the place of the added impedance but not in addition to it.
  
 Stock cable also stiffens in the cold and the Ety cable adapter adds length but I have been around long enough to be wary of messing with stuff. A recipe can be quite fickle and you can come out worse or not any better sometimes. Changing things can actually ruin the synergy.
  
 It is one of the more different recipes. Adding that amount of impedance and getting such a unrelentingly bright and clean almost sterile sound and working it backwards to the right sound. No real rules just gotta get to where you want to be I guess!


----------



## mrmoto050

@jant71 oh, I see, each to his own ears. I just run mine out of my X5 or DX90 un EQ'd with comply tips and they sound great good bass wide open Soundstage.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Anybody have a comparison of the ttpod t1 against the ttpod t1-e?


----------



## Darner

Here are the AG-R1's in my ears, with hook and without. They sit pretty flush. My camera produces a slight fisheye effect up close, so keep that in mind (my ears are average size, maybe smaller than they appear here) [EDIT: I screwed up L & R in the first shots, thanks to the guy who caught it...]:
  

  

  
 Here is the new cable, about as tight as it will sit coiled without doing a spontaneous twist-flip:
  

  
 Here is the cable up close. You can see the wrapped cloth kind of texture:
  

  
 I'll see if they grow on me. I'm on the fence about keeping them, but I'm definitely enjoying them at the moment.


----------



## flib372

Mine looks like this ...
and sounds like midbass combined with midbass + a touch a midbass... xD


----------



## jant71

darner said:


> Here are the AG-R1's in my ears, with hook and without. They sit pretty flush. My camera produces a slight fisheye effect up close, so keep that in mind (my ears are average size, maybe smaller than they appear here):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Same cable as on the Holy Serpent and other phones. Seem to be very popular cable, atm.
  
 I guess the braided one had some issues develop?


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> I run it with an Ety P to S adapter and Large Ostry OS300 tuning tips and I run it out of my Sony A15 with ClearAudio+ on for a good synergy to complete the recipe
> 
> Not quite the same thing. Different driver set-up, IIRC, TWFK vs. large/small driver. IM02 wants to be thicker and warmer sounding. Not as tall, lean and clean, nor as airy. More bass but less speed and clarity from my memory of the CK10. CK10 was more treble slanted and had more treble reach but less bass reach than the IM-02. Harder to run the CK10 unamped from certain sources and get satisfying bass esp. in outside conditions/external noise. My mods push the im02 towards and even past the CK10 in terms of brightness, clarity, and transparency and it actually needs to be reigned in. OS300 dampens treble as does Sony's (Un)ClearAudio+ which is actually muddy with most phones and tends to do the opposite of it's name.
> 
> Actually, just read your post in the other thread. In short, I think the IM-02 is not as "vivid" as the CK10 but can be if tweaked or paired with brighter components. Other-wise darker and tamer sounding which sounds less alive to me which led to playing around and tweaking it.


 
  
 I couldn't think of another word besides vivid to describe what I was hearing. It was surgical precision. its like putting on my eye glasses for the first time and seeing (rather) hearing clearly. It was great 
  
 If the IM02 is even in the same ballpark as the CK10, it would make for a good iem right? I was able to hear both the Japanese legends. Sony EX1000 and ATH CK10. I haven't heard balanced armature sets before so I don't have much experience with them. Thanks for the breakdown and mod details


----------



## Hisoundfi

darner said:


> Here are the AG-R1's in my ears, with hook and without. They sit pretty flush. My camera produces a slight fisheye effect up close, so keep that in mind (my ears are average size, maybe smaller than they appear here):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey buddy, you have the channels mixed. Youre wearing the right side on the left, and the left on the right.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Hey buddy, you have the channels mixed. Youre wearing the right side on the left, and the left on the right.


 

 Hey bud how are you finding the a151 2nd gen? It seems to be on sale at the moment.


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> Hey bud how are you finding the a151 2nd gen? It seems to be on sale at the moment.


 
 It's fabulous.
  
 Dare I say that it has a similar tuning to the HD600? No, it's not the same sound quality ($400 open cans vs a $50 BA IEM), but it has a similar signature. It is very easy to fall in love with this tuning.
  
 It's very balanced with a slight tilt towards warm. Treble is spot on. Cymbals sound very natural for a BA driver. Its crisp and not harsh at all. Mids are great with no noticable veil whatsoever. Bass is linear and with fast attack and decay and is not lacking (with a good seal). It's not basshead stuff by any means, but there's enough bass, and it's of very good quality.
  
 The conception I once had was that a single BA driver can't sound really great. That myth has been busted twice. First with the CustomArt Music One, and now with the A151p 2nd Generation.
  
 I'll be writing a review on them. For now I'm going to spend time enjoying them for what they are. I highly recommend them.


----------



## xtwargodtx

hisoundfi said:


> It's fabulous.
> 
> Dare I say that it has a similar tuning to the HD600? No, it's not the same sound quality ($400 open cans vs a $50 BA IEM), but it has a similar signature. It is very easy to fall in love with this tuning.
> 
> ...


can you compare the second gens to the first gens?


----------



## indieman

xtwargodtx said:


> Anybody have a comparison of the ttpod t1 against the ttpod t1-e?




They were discussed a while back. Probably would be easier finding the info on the t1-e thread but hopefully someone will chime in. 
I haven't heard both but if I remember correctly the t1-e is the improved version with better bass and overall refinement.


----------



## luberconn

yeh, i believe twister6 did a comparison of the T1 & T1E....maybe even the T1S as well.  it was posted in the T1E thread.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> It's fabulous.
> 
> Dare I say that it has a similar tuning to the HD600? No, it's not the same sound quality ($400 open cans vs a $50 BA IEM), but it has a similar signature. It is very easy to fall in love with this tuning.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, they seem to be quite good for the money. I am now def looking forward to your full review on this bad boy   I would imagine you're mostly listening to the A83 and this?


----------



## Darner

hisoundfi said:


> Hey buddy, you have the channels mixed. Youre wearing the right side on the left, and the left on the right.


 

  Jeez, thanks for the catch. I was so focused on the light and staying still enough I didn't even notice. Take two... [Photos replaced on previous page]


----------



## Tom22

i think this might fitting for this thread as it involves two chinese earphones:
  
 below is my video and written comparison between the havi b3 pro1 and the hifiman re400s!
 the written review covers on the sound quality differences i hear, but its more comprehensive than the video!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632802/hifiman-iems-re-400-and-re-600/2760#post_11297434
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## bhazard

I made that comparison over a year ago, and it was pretty much the same thing. RE-400 wins on mids slightly, Havi wins at everything else.


----------



## encoreAC

bhazard said:


> I made that comparison over a year ago, and it was pretty much the same thing. RE-400 wins on mids slightly, Havi wins at everything else.


 
 An addition comparison doesn't hurt, I actually enjoyed his point of view quite a lot too. His review doesn't seem so one-sided as you summarized in your post  ;D


----------



## bhazard

encoreac said:


> An addition comparison doesn't hurt, I actually enjoyed his point of view quite a lot too. His review doesn't seem so one-sided as you summarized in your post  ;D


 
 Yes, the more the merrier.


----------



## Tom22

bhazard said:


> I made that comparison over a year ago, and it was pretty much the same thing. RE-400 wins on mids slightly, Havi wins at everything else.


 
 oh you did? i gotta do some digging to see what your wrote! do you remember where you posted it? btw thanks for the thumbs up =)
  
 the still like the havis, i just prefer the re400s more =) but i still baby them (re400s) to no end... if it dies i need something that sounds very similar but built better (small footprint, good isolation) (i have the brainwavz r3, which i think is the closest to the re400, in my collection anyway, but its a bit too big)--> but those r3s will serve me well, at least until i find something remotely similar!
  
 i'm kinda picky i guess


encoreac said:


> An addition comparison doesn't hurt, I actually enjoyed his point of view quite a lot too. His review doesn't seem so one-sided as you summarized in your post  ;D


 
@encoreAC thank you! glad you enjoyed it! the comparison has been long overdue! it was on my to-do list even before the havi thread closed down (not sure the reason though).. a shame really... i wonder if there is a replacement thread somewhere


----------



## encoreAC

tom22 said:


> @encoreAC thank you! glad you enjoyed it! the comparison has been long overdue! it was on my to-do list even before the havi thread closed down (not sure the reason though).. a shame really... i wonder if there is a replacement thread somewhere


 
  
 Yes, there is: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741221/havi-b3-pro-1-thread-2-0/
  
 Look at the last posts if you want to know why they closed it...


----------



## Hisoundfi

xtwargodtx said:


> can you compare the second gens to the first gens?


I will do this in the review


----------



## salawat

which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
  
 havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2

 I'm prefer strong bass but i don't like it when the highs are too piercing.
  
 would be great if anyone can advise me.
  
 cheerio.


----------



## ansi

salawat said:


> which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
> 
> havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I had to pick one of those based on other people's opinions, I'd take Titan 1. If you don't like piercing highs you may want to stay away from vsonic products at least. I have T2 and would not recommend it for the price. Not that it's terrible, there are just better IEM's out there that cost same or less.


----------



## EISENbricher

salawat said:


> which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
> 
> havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2
> 
> ...


 
 You are sensitive toward highs = No VSonic
 Need strong bass = No Havi B3P1, P2, TTPOD T2.
  
 This leaves you with only Dunu Titan1. It's a good one, as far as I know. But IMHO you should ask around for more options. I mean, from all the choices you presented there is only one earphone that may be suitable for your needs. There are a lot of awesome options from Fidue, Zero Audio, Brainwavz, SoundSoul and more.


----------



## Hisoundfi

salawat said:


> which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
> 
> havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2
> 
> ...


KZ ED8


----------



## twister6

eisenbricher said:


> You are sensitive toward highs = No VSonic
> Need strong bass = No Havi B3P1, P2, TTPOD T2.
> 
> This leaves you with only Dunu Titan1. It's a good one, as far as I know. But IMHO you should ask around for more options. I mean, from all the choices you presented there is only one earphone that may be suitable for your needs. There are a lot of awesome options from Fidue, Zero Audio, Brainwavz, SoundSoul and more.


 
  
 Hard to say because a lot of people mean by "sensitive toward highs" as looking for a smooth sound.  Titan 1 is more on a revealing bright side, thus so many people referring to their sound being close to hybrid (titanium drivers are on a brighter crispier side, and a bit 'metallic' at high volumes).
  
 For a smoother sound with a nice bass impact and on a budget similar to other IEMs in his list, maybe T1E or VSD3 (not 3S) or IM50?  Or step up a bit over $100 and look into DuoZA.


----------



## encoreAC

salawat said:


> which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
> 
> havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2
> 
> ...


 
 Why not the T1E?


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> Hard to say because a lot of people mean by "sensitive toward highs" as looking for a smooth sound.  Titan 1 is more on a revealing bright side, thus so many people referring to their sound being close to hybrid (titanium drivers are on a brighter crispier side, and a bit 'metallic' at high volumes).
> 
> For a smoother sound with a nice bass impact and on a budget similar to other IEMs in his list, maybe T1E or VSD3 (not 3S) or IM50?  Or step up a bit over $100 and look into DuoZA.


 
  
 +1 for IM50 or even better IM70. T1E is also a very good IEM.


----------



## Whitigir

I am over the bright vs warmth stuff now.......Now I am into Balanced and Natural . Certainly the IM50-70 has that natural timbres in them.


----------



## phantomore

Korea's market is so overpriced atm.

:


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> KZ ED8


 
 Found ED8's bass kind of muddy... EDSE still offers nice punch with good bass. With narrow bore tip EDSE is very good.
  
   





twister6 said:


> Hard to say because a lot of people mean by "sensitive toward highs" as looking for a smooth sound.  Titan 1 is more on a revealing bright side, thus so many people referring to their sound being close to hybrid (titanium drivers are on a brighter crispier side, and a bit 'metallic' at high volumes).
> 
> For a smoother sound with a nice bass impact and on a budget similar to other IEMs in his list, maybe T1E or VSD3 (not 3S) or IM50?  Or step up a bit over $100 and look into DuoZA.


 
 Oh sorry... still getting used to the terms. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## twister6

eisenbricher said:


> Found ED8's bass kind of muddy... EDSE still offers nice punch with good bass. With narrow bore tip EDSE is very good.
> 
> Oh sorry... still getting used to the terms. Thanks for correcting me.


 
  
 No need to apologize, you didn't say anything wrong.  I didn't mean to correct you, but rather to suggest that Titan will be a bit too bright while guessing he is probably looking for something with a smoother sound.


----------



## ilikeiem

salawat said:


> which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
> 
> havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2
> 
> ...


 
 To my ears, none of these has strong bass.


----------



## kahaluu

salawat said:


> which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
> 
> havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2
> 
> ...


 
 Fidue A71 seems like it would be right up your alley. Good bass and smooth highs. Maybe even the IM50 or IM70.


----------



## encoreAC

Wow the IM50/IM70 are getting recommended a lot, I must have missed the buzz about these.


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Wow the IM50/IM70 are getting recommended a lot, I must have missed the buzz about these.


 

 I am getting the IM50 in a day or two off a fellow head fier. The first time I heard them I was literally like  :O
  
 They are fantastic and very addicting in terms of sound signature


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> I am getting the IM50 in a day or two off a fellow head fier. The first time I heard them I was literally like  :O
> 
> They are fantastic and very addicting in terms of sound signature


 
  
 I am jealous, have fun with them. I can't find anywhere here besides shipped from Japan on eBay and you know, customs sucks


----------



## salawat

Wow, never expected quite a lot of response, so thanks guys. despite the fact, you've made it even harder to choose! haha!

 Quote: 





eisenbricher said:


> You are sensitive toward highs = No VSonic
> Need strong bass = No Havi B3P1, P2, TTPOD T2.
> 
> This leaves you with only Dunu Titan1. It's a good one, as far as I know. But IMHO you should ask around for more options. I mean, from all the choices you presented there is only one earphone that may be suitable for your needs. There are a lot of awesome options from Fidue, Zero Audio, Brainwavz, SoundSoul and more.


 
 I've used several iems, from vsonic's to kz to pistons to sennheisers to others i can't even remember. currently my main driver are the earmax ie80's they are a clone of the sennheiser ie80, I'm using it with a foam eartip as i find comfort very important along with isolation. the earmax's are quite fun to listen to for me. but i do not like the bass on it, it's too weak for me. but the high's are nice and smooth and it doesn't pierce my ears, especially as i sometimes listen to live music, which is different to studio made music. 
  


hisoundfi said:


> KZ ED8


 
 I've got them, bought it along with the edse from the official aliexpress store, and i have to say i don't like them at all. the piston produce better sound and the ed8's weigh a tonne. i actually prefer the sound of the edse.
  


encoreac said:


> Why not the T1E?


 
 hmmm, i don't know what to say to that. is it's bass any good?
  


ilikeiem said:


> To my ears, none of these has strong bass.


 
 so which pair would advise on me getting that have strong punchy bass?
  


kahaluu said:


> Fidue A71 seems like it would be right up your alley. Good bass and smooth highs. Maybe even the IM50 or IM70.


 
 hmmm. would you say it's better than the dunu titan 1?

 it's very difficult to choose. and i know each pair have their own merits. but to me the most important is punchy bass with smooth highs. I can usually improve the sound quality using viper4android. yes im not an audiophile, i only listen whilst travelling to work, and using my oneplus one works wonders with viper4android.

 But it'd be great to have a pair that are comfortable isolate sound quite well with the use of foam tips.

 guys thanks once again for all your comments.


----------



## Ap616

salawat said:


> I've used several iems, from vsonic's to kz to pistons to sennheisers to others i can't even remember. currently my main driver are the earmax ie80's they are a clone of the sennheiser ie80, I'm using it with a foam eartip as i find comfort very important along with isolation. the earmax's are quite fun to listen to for me. but i do not like the bass on it, it's too weak for me. but the high's are nice and smooth and it doesn't pierce my ears, especially as i sometimes listen to live music, which is different to studio made music.
> 
> I've got them, bought it along with the edse from the official aliexpress store, and i have to say i don't like them at all. the piston produce better sound and the ed8's weigh a tonne. i actually prefer the sound of the edse.
> 
> ...




Yes, it's very quality to my ears.
Big bass and smooth highs, yet still detailed and quality sound. 
TTPOD T1-E, Fidue A71, Zero Audio Duoza, KEF M200, or maybe AT IM-70 are literally some of your best bets 
Cheers! Titan 1 and IM-50 probably wouldn't be what you're looking for.


----------



## ZapX629

I agree that the IM70 sounds like what you're after.


----------



## ilikeiem

salawat said:


> so which pair would advise on me getting that have strong punchy bass?


 
 You said you already have Earmax IE80 and its bass is still too weak for you. I guess Earmax IE80 is already bass heavy for many people around here.
 You said that you prefer EDSE over ED8.  This really makes me confuse.  
 To my ears, EDSE has a bit harsh treble and lack of bass quantity.   Do you really want strong punchy bass?
  
 I think you need something like HiSoundAudio Woodoo 2.  This is  bass heavy IEM for bass lover.  Very deep and powerful bass for most people (but not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Treble can be a bit harsh at high volume.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@salawat 

And out of left field comes my recommendation; Sony AS800AP. They're a little odd looking, but the bass goes very deep, is nice and punchy, and better yet, the mids and treble are not sacrificed. 

I know its a Japanese iem, but since you can decide on any of the other options, and people are still tossing stuff out there, that's my suggestion.


----------



## ozkan

ap616 said:


> Yes, it's very quality to my ears.
> Big bass and smooth highs, yet still detailed and quality sound.
> TTPOD T1-E, Fidue A71, Zero Audio Duoza, KEF M200, or maybe AT IM-70 are literally some of your best bets
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not agreed with IM50. It has strong punchy bass as he stated. I have both IM50 and 70. Btw, do you have the IM50?


----------



## ZapX629

ozkan said:


> Not agreed with IM50. It has strong punchy bass as he stated. I have both IM50 and 70. Btw, do you have the IM50?


 

 Yeah, I have no idea how IM50 wouldn't meet his criteria. It's smooth and bassy, like its big brother.


----------



## salawat

ap616 said:


> Yes, it's very quality to my ears.
> Big bass and smooth highs, yet still detailed and quality sound.
> TTPOD T1-E, Fidue A71, Zero Audio Duoza, KEF M200, or maybe AT IM-70 are literally some of your best bets
> 
> ...


 
 would you say purchasing the fidue a71 or the duoza instead of the t1e justify them being roughly double the price of the t1e?
  


b9scrambler said:


> @salawat
> 
> And out of left field comes my recommendation; Sony AS800AP. They're a little odd looking, but the bass goes very deep, is nice and punchy, and better yet, the mids and treble are not sacrificed.
> 
> I know its a Japanese iem, but since you can decide on any of the other options, and people are still tossing stuff out there, that's my suggestion.


 
  
 cheers for that, i don't really like that bit sticking out of it though.


ilikeiem said:


> You said you already have Earmax IE80 and its bass is still too weak for you. I guess Earmax IE80 is already bass heavy for many people around here.
> You said that you prefer EDSE over ED8.  This really makes me confuse.
> To my ears, EDSE has a bit harsh treble and lack of bass quantity.   Do you really want strong punchy bass?
> 
> ...


 
 haha, yeah, the earmax are good but not bassy enough for me.

 I don't know, and to be honest I haven't tested either edse or the ed8 as much as i'd like. what mainly put me off with the ed8 is the sheer size of it. oh and yes, both in my opinion lack bass.

 i'll check out the woodoo 2's.

 right now, i'm more inclined to go for either the t1e or the fidue a71. is it worth spending twice more on the fidue? (i have the budget, no problems there)

 as for the IM-70, can it only be worn over the ears? I find it highly uncomfortable to wear iems over the ears.

 cheers everyone.


----------



## Rush-n-crush

I have lots of IEMS and full headphones.. i love the ath im70.. its unbeatable by anything under $150 IMO


----------



## RedSky0

Hey what are the recommendations here nowadays for an ATH-M50 competitor at/around/a bit lower price range? Cheers.


----------



## EISENbricher

rush-n-crush said:


> I have lots of IEMS and full headphones.. i love the ath im70.. its unbeatable by anything under $150 IMO


 
 Have you tried DuoZa? Have seen people claiming its sq at par or better than IM70.... 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/747461/zero-audio-zh-dwx10-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem/450#post_11287205
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/747461/zero-audio-zh-dwx10-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem/450#post_11288206
  
 Can't comment personally because I don't have either... I'm just trying to say here that IM70 is not unbeatable below $150.


----------



## Whitigir

Guys....dont forget fx750.......for the price 200$, it is ways worth it to buy over im-70. 

It bass is 2-3x as addictive...same for vocal and highs....and that natural, organic timbres


----------



## clee290

I've been tempted to get the FX750, but also want to hear more about the Fidue A73.. and the Havi B6.
  
 Ugh.. just too many IEMs.


----------



## Darner

I'm worried my IEM days are numbered. I've noticed that my ear canals are of different shape. I'm 43, and just 6 or 7 years ago it was no problem to wear any style of IEM. Now, very few IEMS can deal with my right ear, the canal of which seems to have become more curved than the left. I know that ear canals are curved anyway, but I'm talking about an increased curve. As our bodies age and contort like old trees, I guess.
  
 Some IEMs (Klipsch, or narrow-bore barrel types) just get the sound totally cut off when the end of the tip gets pinched inside, maybe, or come up against a surface. For others, the bass gets really attenuated on the right (maybe because of the way bass frequencies travel around curves? I don't know). So the result in that case is this feeling that the music is weighted towards the left, which is a really annoying sensation. I've tried deeper insertion, and pushing the tips down further over the nozzle than they're supposed to go, and angling them, but nothing really works.
  
 It doesn't happen with over-the ear headphones for some reason. I've got about 15 hours on my Auglamour AG-R1s, but I'm going to have to sell them because I can't get the right ear to fit for the bass frequencies. In all of these cases I've done some basic testing, and it's definitely the shape of my ear canal, and not the IEMSs themselves being faulty, or my actual hearing in the right ear being weaker in perceiving bass.
  
 Does anyone knowledgeable about IEMs have any helpful input here in terms of what to avoid and what might work? I'm realizing that the buy-and-try method is just going to be too expensive if I have to keep selling IEMs that don't work for me. Or maybe I have to give them up entirely? The B3 Pro I's seem to be fine, but I wanted to get something that didn't need an amp, perhaps something with _sightly _more bass for walking and hiking, but neutral and spacious still.


----------



## Ira Delphic

darner said:


> I'm worried my IEM days are numbered. I've noticed that my ear canals are of different shape. I'm 43, and just 6 or 7 years ago it was no problem to wear any style of IEM. Now, very few IEMS can deal with my right ear, the canal of which seems to have become more curved than the left. I know that ear canals are curved anyway, but I'm talking about an increased curve. As our bodies age and contort like old trees, I guess.
> 
> Some IEMs (Klipsch, or narrow-bore barrel types) just get the sound totally cut off when the end of the tip gets pinched inside, maybe, or come up against a surface. For others, the bass gets really attenuated on the right (maybe because of the way bass frequencies travel around curves? I don't know). So the result in that case is this feeling that the music is weighted towards the left, which is a really annoying sensation. I've tried deeper insertion, and pushing the tips down further over the nozzle than they're supposed to go, and angling them, but nothing really works.
> 
> ...


 
  
 See the DIY foam tips thread in my signature. I also have problems getting a good fit with IEM's. Worth a try before selling the AG-R1.


----------



## EISENbricher

darner said:


> I'm worried my IEM days are numbered. I've noticed that my ear canals are of different shape. I'm 43, and just 6 or 7 years ago it was no problem to wear any style of IEM. Now, very few IEMS can deal with my right ear, the canal of which seems to have become more curved than the left. I know that ear canals are curved anyway, but I'm talking about an increased curve. As our bodies age and contort like old trees, I guess.
> 
> Some IEMs (Klipsch, or narrow-bore barrel types) just get the sound totally cut off when the end of the tip gets pinched inside, maybe, or come up against a surface. For others, the bass gets really attenuated on the right (maybe because of the way bass frequencies travel around curves? I don't know). So the result in that case is this feeling that the music is weighted towards the left, which is a really annoying sensation. I've tried deeper insertion, and pushing the tips down further over the nozzle than they're supposed to go, and angling them, but nothing really works.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow this sounds scary to me... at least in your case if you are still able to hear normally with a headphone then you're lucky. Just a few days back I went on a holiday on a beach. Played hella lot in sea water. The salt water went inside ears but I didn't pay much attention. But after returning my left ear's sensitivity dropped, approximately by 20%. And just like you said the bass frequencies suffered much more than others. First I was thinking that this is earphone driver imbalance, but after trying multiple pairs it was pretty sure that indeed my left ear had an issue.
  
 Thankfully it recovered by itself, within days. But I was scared. The feeling when everything you listen to seems to be coming from your right side. No satisfaction of listening to music, at all. 
  
 Treasure your ears, dear fellow Audiophiles.


----------



## ansi

whitigir said:


> Guys....dont forget fx750.......for the price 200$, it is ways worth it to buy over im-70.
> 
> It bass is 2-3x as addictive...same for vocal and highs....and that natural, organic timbres


 
  
 With 200 dollars we are at Dunu DN-1000 prices. That said, I'd be really interested in comparing those two. I have DN-1000 and they're great, but the comfort is terrible. If FX750 is even close to as good, would be worth the price.


----------



## Whitigir

Check out my appreciation on fx750 thread. I dont have a clue about the dunu, but i have never been disappointed by JVC. I have seen people comparing it to duoza, and fx850, titan...etc. Perhap you should check them out in those duoza topic and make the call yourself


----------



## encoreAC

darner said:


> I'm worried my IEM days are numbered. I've noticed that my ear canals are of different shape. I'm 43, and just 6 or 7 years ago it was no problem to wear any style of IEM. Now, very few IEMS can deal with my right ear, the canal of which seems to have become more curved than the left. I know that ear canals are curved anyway, but I'm talking about an increased curve. As our bodies age and contort like old trees, I guess.
> 
> Some IEMs (Klipsch, or narrow-bore barrel types) just get the sound totally cut off when the end of the tip gets pinched inside, maybe, or come up against a surface. For others, the bass gets really attenuated on the right (maybe because of the way bass frequencies travel around curves? I don't know). So the result in that case is this feeling that the music is weighted towards the left, which is a really annoying sensation. I've tried deeper insertion, and pushing the tips down further over the nozzle than they're supposed to go, and angling them, but nothing really works.
> 
> ...


 
 I would suggest to save money and get a nice custom IEM....


----------



## jant71

Anybody try the in-ear that is my avatar, the Syllable S300...
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_127736.html?currency=USD&gclid=CODc4afu0sMCFUwV7AodEzAAZw


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> I would suggest to save money and get a nice custom IEM....


 
  
 The problem with CIEMs you need to invest $100 into ear canal impression and custom tips which supposed to last only for a few years and then you have to start all over again.  The silicone material used in custom tips shrinks over the time.  Plus, if your inner ear shape is changing, you will end getting new tips every year 
  
 I guess my ear canal was curved from a get-go because I can't use any double/triple flange or deeper insertion tips.  Only shallow insertion with large size tips to hold earpieces securely.  That's why I personally prefer UE900 or Spiral Dot tips.
  
 But in general, once you start having issues with deep in-ear insertion or uneven inner ear shape, I think the only way is with Comply/foam tips at the expense of attenuated upper frequencies and enhanced bass response.


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> The problem with CIEMs you need to invest $100 into ear canal impression and custom tips which supposed to last only for a few years and then you have to start all over again.  The silicone material used in custom tips shrinks over the time.  Plus, if your inner ear shape is changing, you will end getting new tips every year
> 
> I guess my ear canal was curved from a get-go because I can't use any double/triple flange or deeper insertion tips.  Only shallow insertion with large size tips to hold earpieces securely.  That's why I personally prefer UE900 or Spiral Dot tips.
> 
> But in general, once you start having issues with deep in-ear insertion or uneven inner ear shape, I think the only way is with Comply/foam tips at the expense of attenuated upper frequencies and enhanced bass response.


 
 I did know about the initial cost in order getting the earmolds, but that you have to renew them once in while is new to me. Thanks for the information! Seems like customs IEMs are more costly than I thought.
  
 Alternatively I would suggest him to try brands like Shure, Westone, which are known for their great comfort and fit.
  
 A Shure SE-series phone paired with comply tips for example is the best comfortable setup I ever had.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Anybody try the in-ear that is my avatar, the Syllable S300...
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_127736.html?currency=USD&gclid=CODc4afu0sMCFUwV7AodEzAAZw


 
 Someone should give them a try.


----------



## mochill

those looks sexy


----------



## Darner

ira delphic said:


> See the DIY foam tips thread in my signature. I also have problems getting a good fit with IEM's. Worth a try before selling the AG-R1.


 
  
 Thanks ID, I'll try it this afternoon. I have those blue ones (Hearos) that I unwittingly bought a ton of a while back. I have to say I'm dubious, but maybe I'm focusing too much on the path the sound takes down the crooked ear canal. Maybe it is about the fit of the IEM after all. I'm not sure why the B3 Pro I's seem to be OK.
  
 This morning I took and hand-mirror and stood in front of the bathroom mirror. After getting past the challenges of coordinating my view while looking at something through two mirrors (_annoying!_), I saw that I can look in my left ear (the one that works with any IEMs) and see about 60% or 70% of the black opening of the inner part of the canal (don't know if that's really what it's called...). On the right, I can only see about 30%. So the right canal is much more curved, though it seems to be less of a curve than it does a crook, a sudden turn in the canal path.
  
 Who knows. According to this, bass should be able to travel around corners _better_ than treble:


----------



## Ira Delphic

darner said:


> ira delphic said:
> 
> 
> > See the DIY foam tips thread in my signature. I also have problems getting a good fit with IEM's. Worth a try before selling the AG-R1.
> ...


 
  
 That's perfect that you have the blue Hearos - about the best earplugs to use for DIY eartips.  If the AG-R1 are wide nozzle, and short, it is a little more complicated. In the foam you'll want to punch a hold so that it won't close in on itself. A leather punch tool works good. I've read the foam can be frozen, then the core created with a power drill. never tried that. Have the foam extend beyond the end of the nozzle for comfort so the nozzle doesn't touch the inside of your ear canal. You can always trim down the foam as needed.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Someone should give them a try.


 
  
  

  
 Looks painful to put in your ears


----------



## indieman

redsky0 said:


> Hey what are the recommendations here nowadays for an ATH-M50 competitor at/around/a bit lower price range? Cheers.



I didn't find anything. That's why I ended up getting the m50x lol. The takstar pro80 is supposed to be good for under $100. That's the only Asian brand competitor that I know of.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

indieman said:


> I didn't find anything. That's why I ended up getting the m50x lol. The takstar pro80 is supposed to be good for under $100. That's the only Asian brand competitor that I know of.


 
 Agreed -- the Pro 80 seems to be the *only* popular competitor with a brand. This is after I disregard DonScorpio as a known brand, in which case the Drama or Dolphin might work.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Superlux is pretty good also


----------



## EISENbricher

Finally I received my long awaited SoundSoul S-018. I know that I'm writing has already been posted by so many members before but couldn't help, sorry 
  
 S-018 are so good! The hype surrounding these was so high which raised my expectations to astronomical levels. But glad to report that, these live up to the hype. They are very natural sounding with amazing instrument separation and positioning. No part of spectrum is bloated. Considering my IEM inventory and experience these rank the highest in Vocals section right away out of the box.
  
 Listening to GOT7's 'Moonlight'. Almost feels as if the singers are whispering in my ears. Too good. My sincere thanks to all those who recommended this one to me. 
  
 Issues are issues. The wire has so much memory that it remembers events of the time when King Khufu constructed pyramid. I tip rolled a lot and still not comfortable with most of the tips that I have. I guess I'll have to invest in Spiral Dots very soon.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> Someone should give them a try.


 
  
 Ordered


----------



## goa604

darner said:


> I'm worried my IEM days are numbered. I've noticed that my ear canals are of different shape. I'm 43, and just 6 or 7 years ago it was no problem to wear any style of IEM. Now, very few IEMS can deal with my right ear, the canal of which seems to have become more curved than the left. I know that ear canals are curved anyway, but I'm talking about an increased curve. As our bodies age and contort like old trees, I guess.
> 
> Some IEMs (Klipsch, or narrow-bore barrel types) just get the sound totally cut off when the end of the tip gets pinched inside, maybe, or come up against a surface. For others, the bass gets really attenuated on the right (maybe because of the way bass frequencies travel around curves? I don't know). So the result in that case is this feeling that the music is weighted towards the left, which is a really annoying sensation. I've tried deeper insertion, and pushing the tips down further over the nozzle than they're supposed to go, and angling them, but nothing really works.
> 
> ...


 
 Dont worry too much about things you cant influence. Im 10 years younger than you and my right ear canal is either more curved like yours or it lacks the width of the left ear. I hear completely different 
 signatures in my ears but i try not to think about it. Trust me I was as crushed as you are or even more. I made myself foam ear tips from those spongy ear tips you buy in a drug store and with silicon tubes 
 from normal tips. I tried tutorials found on this forum but they werent as good as this solution in my case.

  

 The silicon tube in the middle i cut from regular cheap silicone eartips. I pierced a hole in the middle of drug store ear plugs, cut them to length and put the tubes through them. 
 Grabbed some rough sand paper and rounded it off. 
 Since my right ear canal is narrower i believe i sanded the right one a tiny bit more. 

 Best ear tips i ever had.
 Cheers.


----------



## encoreAC

Genius!


----------



## gyx11

darner said:


> I'm worried my IEM days are numbered. I've noticed that my ear canals are of different shape. I'm 43, and just 6 or 7 years ago it was no problem to wear any style of IEM. Now, very few IEMS can deal with my right ear, the canal of which seems to have become more curved than the left. I know that ear canals are curved anyway, but I'm talking about an increased curve. As our bodies age and contort like old trees, I guess.
> 
> Some IEMs (Klipsch, or narrow-bore barrel types) just get the sound totally cut off when the end of the tip gets pinched inside, maybe, or come up against a surface. For others, the bass gets really attenuated on the right (maybe because of the way bass frequencies travel around curves? I don't know). So the result in that case is this feeling that the music is weighted towards the left, which is a really annoying sensation. I've tried deeper insertion, and pushing the tips down further over the nozzle than they're supposed to go, and angling them, but nothing really works.
> 
> ...




Hi Darner, I'm in my mid-20s still, but I face somewhat similar problems as you due to the nature of my ear canals, which are curved by nature.

I'm assuming that CIEMs are not an option for you, but if it is, you should definitely consider them.

In terms of universal IEMs, I've had cases where certain IEMs don't give me an even sound on both sides due to my problem as well. the best solution I have for this, although it admittedly still only works on a case by case basis, is to use the fattest tips as possible. I then insert the IEM deep enough such that the fit is secure, instead of pushing it to its maximum snug fit. the feeling is a little strange at first, but after a while I get used to it and the perfect sound is more than good enough compensation for it. sure the trade off is comfort and isolation, but if it affords you the enjoyment of music, I suppose that's something to be happy about 

Either way, hope you find a good solution to your problem!


----------



## 1clearhead

eisenbricher said:


> Finally I received my long awaited SoundSoul S-018. I know that I'm writing has already been posted by so many members before but couldn't help, sorry
> 
> S-018 are so good! The hype surrounding these was so high which raised my expectations to astronomical levels. But glad to report that, these live up to the hype. They are very natural sounding with amazing instrument separation and positioning. No part of spectrum is bloated. Considering my IEM inventory and experience these rank the highest in Vocals section right away out of the box.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try ordering the Holy Serpent V9, they compliment each others signature. And when you tip-roll the V9's, you could parallel their signature to sound pretty much identical to each other. I use my S-018 to chill at home and my V9's to go out and about.....well worth the purchase!


----------



## EISENbricher

1clearhead said:


> Try ordering the Holy Serpent V9, they compliment each others signature. And when you tip-roll the V9's, you could parallel their signature to sound pretty much identical to each other. I use my S-018 to chill at home and my V9's to go out and about.....well worth the purchase!


 
 Really? That's good to know. Which seller did you buy from?


----------



## 1clearhead

eisenbricher said:


> Really? That's good to know. Which seller did you buy from?


 
  
 Actually, I posted the links a number of pages back but here you go.....
  
 1. http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/38736693329.htm?toSite=main&id=38736693329&toSite=main&spm=a1z3o.7406521.101.1.2Z1XNk&abtest=_AB-LR517-PV517_1273
  
 2. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-HOLY-SERPENT-V9-hifi-headphones-heavy-bass-perfect-sound-effect-for-Iphone-ipod-Samsung-smart/2035030670.html
  
 Hope you get to purchase them and enjoy them like I do.


----------



## 1clearhead

Coming from work to home today I listened to my V9's for almost 2 hours straight.....they're very addictive!


----------



## B9Scrambler

http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w4004-7505253216.10.6jtqvX&id=25630624476&abbucket=_AB-M129_B14&acm=03130.1003.1.53415&aldid=NcGaW6aC&abtest=_AB-LR129-PR129&scm=1003.1.03130.ITEM_25630624476_53415&pos=5

Well well well...looks like everyone is getting in on this housing. Turtle Beach, Holy Serpent, Soul Sound....


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w4004-7505253216.10.6jtqvX&id=25630624476&abbucket=_AB-M129_B14&acm=03130.1003.1.53415&aldid=NcGaW6aC&abtest=_AB-LR129-PR129&scm=1003.1.03130.ITEM_25630624476_53415&pos=5
> 
> Well well well...looks like everyone is getting in on this housing. Turtle Beach, Holy Serpent, Soul Sound....


 
  
 Great picks! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ira Delphic

goa604 said:


> darner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm worried my IEM days are numbered. I've noticed that my ear canals are of different shape. I'm 43, and just 6 or 7 years ago it was no problem to wear any style of IEM. Now, very few IEMS can deal with my right ear, the canal of which seems to have become more curved than the left. I know that ear canals are curved anyway, but I'm talking about an increased curve. As our bodies age and contort like old trees, I guess.
> ...


 
  
 What's the purpose of the silicon tube? I just make the foam longer than the end of the nozzle and make certain that it's open enough for the desired sound. So just foam on nozzle.


----------



## Whitigir

Foam and hollow tubes will absorb a certain frequencies, or act as sounds filter in a big time


----------



## goa604

If there was no tube the foam would just expand inwards and block all sound. There wouldnt be any hole in the middle when inserted.


----------



## Ira Delphic

goa604 said:


> If there was no tube the foam would just expand inwards and block all sound. There wouldnt be any hole in the middle when inserted.


 
  
 So the  tube extends beyond the end of the IEM nozzle. I deal with it like I mentioned by opening up the end of the foam so it doesn't close up.
 If I had the tube longer than the nozzle - that would be a better solution.


----------



## Shawn71

goa604 said:
			
		

> .If there was no tube the foam would just expand inwards and block all sound. There wouldnt be any hole in the middle when inserted.




Thats when you need a deep insertion and so the tube extends more than nozzle length otherwise the nozzle lengh foam plug fit is ok......why did you sand it to shape like spherical than cylindrical? You feel more comfortable with this style?....nice sanding.....


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> Really? That's good to know. Which seller did you buy from?


 
 Holy Surpent V9 for $25, only 2 days left! my friend,  I hope you get good deal.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hifi-earphones-in-ear-earphones-monitor-s-xiangzao-mobile-phone-computer-single-hole-heatshrinked/615477_1870469329.html


----------



## EISENbricher

Thanks for the links! I hope the deal comes back again, I'm broke so much this month... I'll seek opinion of more ppl before pulling the trigger


----------



## Hisoundfi

In regards to the curved ear canals, I will say most of the time tip rolling, and experimenting with different tips solves this problem most of the time. 

I have tips that worked fabulous a year ago and don't work now and vice versa. 

Try ordering several different tips in various sizes from lunashops and see if you can come up with something. It might be worth the money spent to buy one of everything that looks like it might work in hopes that you will come up with a winner. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Whitigir

I am addicted to my fx750...i am on a halt of buying these serpents, unless they are on prime. I thanks for the tip idea...gonna try it as the dang comply are too expensive. 

Sanding the foams, however should you be worrying about the debris which may be stuck, and enter the ears drum ?


----------



## rickdohc

eisenbricher said:


> Finally I received my long awaited SoundSoul S-018. I know that I'm writing has already been posted by so many members before but couldn't help, sorry
> 
> S-018 are so good! The hype surrounding these was so high which raised my expectations to astronomical levels. But glad to report that, these live up to the hype. They are very natural sounding with amazing instrument separation and positioning. No part of spectrum is bloated. Considering my IEM inventory and experience these rank the highest in Vocals section right away out of the box.
> 
> ...


 

 My S018 got lost.. received a refund... what a shame.


----------



## EISENbricher

rickdohc said:


> My S018 got lost.. received a refund... what a shame.


Aww.... Reordering these won't be much hassle though if you are in US. I say order it once more? S-018 are keepers, I feel.


----------



## kadett

Are HS v9 really good deal?Are they better than Moxpad X6?


----------



## Grayson73

salawat said:


> which of the following wouldyour guys advise me on getting?
> 
> havi-b3 proI/ havi-b3 pro 2 / vsonic vsd3s / a151 v2/ vsonic vsd5 / gr07(which type?) / Dunu Titan 1 or TTPOD T2
> 
> ...


 
 Zero Audio Duoza sounds perfect for you.


----------



## Grayson73

whitigir said:


> Guys....dont forget fx750.......for the price 200$, it is ways worth it to buy over im-70.
> 
> It bass is 2-3x as addictive...same for vocal and highs....and that natural, organic timbres


 
 What about FX650?  It's much cheaper than FX750.


----------



## 1clearhead

kadett said:


> Are HS v9 really good deal?Are they better than Moxpad X6?


 
  
 Personally, I think so. I read reviews that accumulated about 3 months ever since the Moxpad X6 came out and most, if not all reviews kept pointing towards bloated, or too much bass. Though, they have a better look than the X3, I read and checked the specs in different sights and it seems that they carry the same drivers as the X3 _-same driver, different housings_. Didn't do it for me, and decided not to pull the trigger. Until now, most reviews has been positive for the V9's. I read some that bought 2, one for back-up. I almost bought the MH415, but reviews were too mixed for me. With the V9's soundstage is by far very wide, wider than the S-018, but the S-018 does a touch better on upper mids. By tip-rolling I could easily match the sound signature of the S-018. Currently, I'm driving mine with a different double-flange tips then the ones it came with. To me, it's a no brainer.....it's a great purchase!
  
 .....Hope this give you some idea.


----------



## ilikeiem

I never read reviews. Just bought them all


----------



## mrmoto050

grayson73 said:


> Zero Audio Duoza sounds perfect for you.


 
 ZA Basso


----------



## peter123

ilikeiem said:


> I never read reviews. Just bought them all :tongue_smile:




That's the spirit


----------



## goa604

shawn71 said:


> Thats when you need a deep insertion and so the tube extends more than nozzle length otherwise the nozzle lengh foam plug fit is ok......why did you sand it to shape like spherical than cylindrical? You feel more comfortable with this style?....nice sanding.....


 
 Sorry i dont understand what you mean. Yes it fits nicer when it is a bit spherical, I find It doesnt ripple when i insert them in my ears but bear in mind my ear canals are small. 
 Thanks.


----------



## Darner

OK, people's advice has been very helpful, and thank you. I think (almost 100% sure) I was wrong about the cause of my problems with the AG-R1's. I tried the foam tip trick from the Hearos, but it didn't solve the problem. I was thinking about the diagram of the marching band in the city alleys, and how a curved or crooked ear canal should actually increase the bass over the treble, if anything, and not decrease it. So it didn't make sense in a way, what I was experiencing, since the more crooked ear canal was the one without sufficient bass.
  
 I have a decent ear in terms of identifying what I'm hearing at one time, like in a piece of music, but a terrible ear in terms of A/B-ing things. I can't keep an acoustic impression in memory for very long at all. So trying each earphone one at a time in the same ear didn't reveal a difference to me. I decided this morning to give a last-ditch shot at analyzing the L and R of the AG-R1 IEMs with a good microphone to see if they were producing sound identically, which theoretically they should be, or pretty close. The result was that they are not identical at all. The R is very bass-attenuated.
  
 So, I'm trying to return the AG-R1's and get a replacement, because I do like them. I would like to post the WAV file I did of the audio, which is a 3.5 second instrumental portion of Reign in Blood by Slayer, repeated 6 times (L, R, and combined--all mono--and once each recorded through the L and R IEM). But I'm not sure it's allowed by forum rules. Can I do this or no?
  
 I feel kinda stupid for assuming it was my ear canals. Maybe L and R performance differences are obvious to a lot of you, but my recent problems with tip fitting in my R ear, and noticing how different my ear canals are, threw me way off! So I'm hoping I have many more IEM days to come...


----------



## Zenbun

I haven't been around for a while, is there seller that offer the SoundSoul s018 internationally for less than 10 USD?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

zenbun said:


> I haven't been around for a while, is there seller that offer the SoundSoul s018 internationally for less than 10 USD?


 
 I don't even know of a US store that sells it for less than $13.
  
 Not sure where you are either.... but
  
 Amazon UK has them for £26.  http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009GISUL8
  
  
  
 Keep your eye out on miniinthebox.com and lightinthebox.com.  They are both starting to carry a few SoundSOUL products.  Hopefully the S-018 gets on there soon.
  
 ..


----------



## DGeneral

ilikeiem said:


> Holy Surpent V9 for $25, only 2 days left! my friend,  I hope you get good deal.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hifi-earphones-in-ear-earphones-monitor-s-xiangzao-mobile-phone-computer-single-hole-heatshrinked/615477_1870469329.html


 


 Have you used that site for other headphone related purchases? The Takstar HI2050 is listed for $39 which sounds too good to be true.


----------



## encoreAC

dgeneral said:


> Have you used that site for other headphone related purchases? The Takstar HI2050 is listed for $39 which sounds too good to be true.


 
 Aliexpress is generally reliable, at least the few times when I ordered there.


----------



## Ira Delphic

encoreac said:


> dgeneral said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used that site for other headphone related purchases? The Takstar HI2050 is listed for $39 which sounds too good to be true.
> ...


 
  
 There are good and bad sellers on Aliexpress. Look for sellers with lots of feedback.


----------



## encoreAC

ira delphic said:


> There are good and bad sellers on Aliexpress. Look for sellers with lots of feedback.


 
 Exactly!


----------



## DGeneral

_Thanks for the information fellas!_


----------



## RedSky0

> redsky0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what are the recommendations here nowadays for an ATH-M50 competitor at/around/a bit lower price range? Cheers.
> ...


 
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Agreed -- the Pro 80 seems to be the *only* popular competitor with a brand. This is after I disregard DonScorpio as a known brand, in which case the Drama or Dolphin might work.


 
  
 Thanks guys. Pro 80 look interesting. Very tempted actually. They look good, durability looks excellent for the price and even comes with a box packaging you see in the high end. Reputedly has tight low base emphasis although slightly rolled off highs (wonder if some mild EQing would fix this). $51 USD shipped off aliexpress. Headphones have really become so affordable since I last was active here ...
  
 Saw the DonScorpio as well, but there seems scant information on them, just a couple of recommendations.
  
 Any other takers?


----------



## The38th

redsky0 said:


> Thanks guys. Pro 80 look interesting. Very tempted actually. They look good, durability looks excellent for the price and even comes with a box packaging you see in the high end. Reputedly has tight low base emphasis although slightly rolled off highs (wonder if some mild EQing would fix this). $51 USD shipped off aliexpress. Headphones have really become so affordable since I last was active here ...
> 
> Saw the DonScorpio as well, but there seems scant information on them, just a couple of recommendations.
> 
> Any other takers?


 
 NVX XPT100 or Shure 440? I'd be very wary of those cheaper Takstars on aliexpress because they it is known that aliexpress have scammers/fakes. I'd advice you to go with the more expensive sellers that have good/more feedback.
  
 Edit: Just saw that the $51 Takstars have good amount of feedback. Excuse me lol


----------



## thatBeatsguy

the38th said:


> NVX XPT100 or Shure 440? I'd be very wary of those cheaper Takstars on aliexpress because they it is known that aliexpress have scammers/fakes. I'd advice you to go with the more expensive sellers that have good/more feedback.
> 
> Edit: Just saw that the $51 Takstars have good amount of feedback. Excuse me lol


 
 A-a-hhhHEM:

Both NVX and Shure are *Western* companies and are off-topic in this *Chinese/Asian* brand thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



If you've been here often, you would've known by now that Aliexpress has scammers/fakes. Clearly you haven't been here long.
Trust nothing wherever you buy (online, of course) -- products/sellers with "great feedback" can still be scams if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## salawat

grayson73 said:


> Zero Audio Duoza sounds perfect for you.


 
 duoza or ttpod t1e?
  
 which one is better for its respective price.


----------



## The38th

thatbeatsguy said:


> A-a-hhhHEM:
> 
> Both NVX and Shure are *Western* companies and are off-topic in this *Chinese/Asian* brand thread.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah oops, my bad. 
  
 Well, I did say that Aliexpress has those, I was just trying to give a tip. 
  
 Sorry I guess


----------



## Koolpep

salawat said:


> duoza or ttpod t1e?
> 
> which one is better for its respective price.


 

 Besides the huge difference in price, I have both and would hands down go with Duoza.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## salawat

what's better with the duoza in terms of sq? are the highs bright? as in will it pierce my ears? i'm quite sensitive to highs.


----------



## EISENbricher

salawat said:


> what's better with the duoza in terms of sq? are the highs bright? as in will it pierce my ears? i'm quite sensitive to highs.


 
 Please refer to DuoZa thread for much detailed information : http://www.head-fi.org/t/747461/zero-audio-zh-dwx10-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem
  
@twister6's review on DuoZa : http://www.head-fi.org/t/751952/review-of-zero-audio-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem


----------



## robakri

thatbeatsguy said:


> A-a-hhhHEM:
> 
> Both NVX and Shure are *Western* companies and are off-topic in this *Chinese/Asian* brand thread.
> 
> ...


 
 NVX is OEM'ed by yoga, which is an asian company, so I'd consider it half fitting this discussion, http://www.yoga.com.tw/style/frame/templates15/product_detail.asp?lang=2&customer_id=2000&name_id=78835&content_set=color_7&Directory_ID=45198&id=292588 .
  
 I don't see the difference between that and discussing a qpad headset which is oemd by takstar but branded by a swedish company.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

robakri said:


> NVX is OEM'ed by yoga, which is an asian company, so I'd consider it half fitting this discussion, http://www.yoga.com.tw/style/frame/templates15/product_detail.asp?lang=2&customer_id=2000&name_id=78835&content_set=color_7&Directory_ID=45198&id=292588 .
> 
> I don't see the difference between that and discussing a qpad headset which is oemd by takstar but branded by a swedish company.


 
 True, but what about in Shure's case?


----------



## robakri

thatbeatsguy said:


> True, but what about in Shure's case?


 
 I wasn't defending that case


----------



## RedSky0

Thanks. Yeah, always worth doing due diligence on it. I admit I just price quoted there, and I agree that good feedback is not always a guarantee.
  
 Back in the day the ESW9/ES7s were getting faked I even remember seeing an eBay listing of one of those that had photos/arrows/notes attempting to prove it was genuine. Problem was, if you knew what to look for you would known it was fake too


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Welp, I've already talked about it in The Lab, but I guess I'll talk about it here since it's on-topic, anyway:
  
 I received the DUNU Titan 1 yesterday. About 20 hours of burn-in on them so far. They're a really promising IEM, and I'm really looking forward to reviewing them in a week's time.
  
 Preliminary Pros:

Balanced sound sig -- very slightly V-shaped, but balanced nonetheless
Bass is full-bodied and has good punch despite being a semi-open IEM and such.
Spacious, airy soundstage
Overall sound sig is like my ME03 and Heaven 2 had a child, but shows recessive earbud genes.
  
 Preliminary Cons:

Leaks worse than my girlfriend (just kidding -- I don't have a girlfriend XP....*sobs*)
Semi-open presentation
Leaks worse than my girlfriend
Presentation is a little distant and uninvolving
Did I mention it leaks worse than my girlfriend?


----------



## robakri

thatbeatsguy said:


> Welp, I've already talked about it in The Lab, but I guess I'll talk about it here since it's on-topic, anyway:
> 
> I received the DUNU Titan 1 yesterday. About 20 hours of burn-in on them so far. They're a really promising IEM, and I'm really looking forward to reviewing them in a week's time.
> 
> ...


 
 How is it in comparison to your ex girlfriend?


----------



## luberconn

ooo she leakin'


----------



## RedJohn456

robakri said:


> How is it in comparison to your ex girlfriend?




I am sure it will be good compared to his right hand. OH SNAP.
 
 
JK Jk don't take it so seriously tbg


----------



## ilikeiem

Just received my new toy yesterday, *MOAOL MP850*
  
 Specifications:
 Dual dynamic drivers *5mm + 10mm* (Neodymium magnets drive unit)
 Frequency response: *18-20*khz
 Impedance: *32* Ohms
 Sensitivity: *105* db
 Max Input Power *10*mW
  
 With good seal, bass is tight and punchy. Vocal is really good. No harsh treble. Best of all it’s only $15 USD.


----------



## Wokei

ilikeiem said:


> Just received my new toy yesterday, *MOAOL MP850*
> 
> Specifications:
> Dual dynamic drivers *5mm + 10mm* (Neodymium magnets drive unit)
> ...





ilikeiem said:


> Just received my new toy yesterday, *MOAOL MP850*
> 
> Specifications:
> Dual dynamic drivers *5mm + 10mm* (Neodymium magnets drive unit)
> ...




The sound is balanced ? .....with good vocal ...how about the detail and clarity ? Glad you like them ....me put up the link but did not get them cuz was afraid of boomy bass ....tell us more ..cheers 

Shipping was pretty fast ...iirc


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ilikeiem said:


> Just received my new toy yesterday, *MOAOL MP850*
> 
> Specifications:
> Dual dynamic drivers *5mm + 10mm* (Neodymium magnets drive unit)
> ...


 
  
 On Amazon they are called Pixnor.


----------



## Ira Delphic

ilikeiem said:


> Just received my new toy yesterday, *MOAOL MP850*
> 
> Specifications:
> Dual dynamic drivers *5mm + 10mm* (Neodymium magnets drive unit)
> ...


 
  
 Actually a clean design. Not bad. But I wonder how they'd compare via AB test with some of the better KZ or Soundsoul S-018.
 And dual dd? You some pliers or a hammer to verify?


----------



## robervaul

@Ira Delphic
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MOAOL-MP850-Dual-driver-HIFI-earphone-for-Samsung-HTC-MP3-player-exceed-for-xiaomi-apple-iphone/2012479374.html

 ​


----------



## Hal Rockwell

robervaul said:


> @Ira Delphic
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MOAOL-MP850-Dual-driver-HIFI-earphone-for-Samsung-HTC-MP3-player-exceed-for-xiaomi-apple-iphone/2012479374.html
> 
> ​


 
  

  
 Aliexpress sellers crack me up every time with their product descriptions


----------



## slowpickr

hal rockwell said:


> Aliexpress sellers crack me up every time with their product descriptions


 
  
 Yeah, I was expecting some wheat to be included with a few headphones...


----------



## BloodyPenguin

These look interesting to me.  Kinda like cheap version of the JVC HA-FX850, even with detachable cables...
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-quality-Ebony-dynamic-earphone-low-frequency-DIY-HIFI-earplugs-Strong-Q-sense-heavy-bass-headphones/2041871974.html
  

  

  
 ..


----------



## Baycode

*I have just finished my Dunu Titan 1 review, ENJOY!*


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> These look interesting to me.  Kinda like cheap version of the JVC HA-FX850, even with detachable cables...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-quality-Ebony-dynamic-earphone-low-frequency-DIY-HIFI-earplugs-Strong-Q-sense-heavy-bass-headphones/2041871974.html
> 
> ...




You are not kidding...that graph is almost 85-90% of the fx750...unless they lie


----------



## Whitigir

Ordered!!! Gonna compare to fx750...lol


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> Ordered!!! Gonna compare to fx750...lol


 
 Ha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hope they work out for you!!!!  If they do, let me know.... cause I am itchin to order a set for myself!


----------



## clee290

Those are also known as the KZ R3. You may be able to find some reviews/impressions on them in the KZ (Knowledge Zenith) thread.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

clee290 said:


> Those are also known as the KZ R3. You may be able to find some reviews/impressions on them in the KZ (Knowledge Zenith) thread.


 
 Oh!  Great info!  Thank you!
  
 Found out they are only like $23.50 at MP4Nation:  http://www.mp4nation.net/knowledge-zenith-r3-linear-hifi-fever-iem-earphones
  
 ..


----------



## Ira Delphic

bloodypenguin said:


> clee290 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are also known as the KZ R3. You may be able to find some reviews/impressions on them in the KZ (Knowledge Zenith) thread.
> ...


 
  
 With respect BP, the rule on the KZ thread is not to pay more than $10 for any KZ IEM.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ira delphic said:


> With respect BP, the rule on the KZ thread is not to pay more than $10 for any KZ IEM.


 
 Oh, ok.  Any link to where the KZ R3 is $10?  I'm currently searching and not finding where.  (I am also going through all 176 pages of the KZ impressions thread right now).
  
 ..


----------



## Whitigir

The one thing...if it is any important. The respond freq is 12-25khz....fx850 is 6-46khz mahahaha


----------



## ozkan

whitigir said:


> Ordered!!! Gonna compare to fx750...lol


----------



## luberconn

bloodypenguin said:


> Oh, ok.  Any link to where the KZ R3 is $10?  I'm currently searching and not finding where.  (I am also going through all 176 pages of the KZ impressions thread right now).
> 
> ..


 
  
 i would rather pay the extra $12 than look through 176 pages


----------



## BloodyPenguin

luberconn said:


> i would rather pay the extra $12 than look through 176 pages


 
 Ha!  I am just about getting to that point!  So far I am up to page 33 of 176...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ..


----------



## B9Scrambler

bloodypenguin said:


> Oh, ok.  Any link to where the KZ R3 is $10?  I'm currently searching and not finding where.  (I am also going through all 176 pages of the KZ impressions thread right now).
> 
> 
> ..


 

 You won't find the R3 at the magic KZ number anywhere. The lowest I've seen it was 14 USD, and that only lasted a couple days before they sold out. On the plus side, I do have a pair and for the price they are awesome. Great build quality, one heck of a nice cable, and solid sound quality. They are very bass heavy, with super, duper, sclooper, schmooper, rumbly sub-bass. It's juicy as puck brah. Treble is a bit artificial, but acceptable, and the mids are surprisingly forward. I still like the Micro Ring more, but for the price the R3 is good.
  
 My pair does have an issue with stupidly bad driver flex in the left driver, but with foamies it's mostly eliminated. I haven't heard of anyone else having issues with them, which is good.
  


 Micro Ring....love these little guys!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

b9scrambler said:


> You won't find the R3 at the magic KZ number anywhere. The lowest I've seen it was 14 USD, and that only lasted a couple days before they sold out. On the plus side, I do have a pair and for the price they are awesome. Great build quality, one heck of a nice cable, and solid sound quality. They are very bass heavy, with super, duper, sclooper, schmooper, rumbly sub-bass. It's juicy as puck brah. Treble is a bit artificial, but acceptable, and the mids are surprisingly forward. I still like the Micro Ring more, but for the price the R3 is good.
> 
> My pair does have an issue with stupidly bad driver flex in the left driver, but with foamies it's mostly eliminated. I haven't heard of anyone else having issues with them, which is good.
> 
> ...


 
 Too bad I totally missed when these came out a while back.  Yeah, the best price I can find is still at MP4Nation at $23.50.
  
 And after reading through page 75 of 176 and your post... I think I will be getting myself a pair of the R3 soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I love woodies and some bassy ones could be fun.
  
 ..


----------



## Ira Delphic

bloodypenguin said:


> b9scrambler said:
> 
> 
> > You won't find the R3 at the magic KZ number anywhere. The lowest I've seen it was 14 USD, and that only lasted a couple days before they sold out. On the plus side, I do have a pair and for the price they are awesome. Great build quality, one heck of a nice cable, and solid sound quality. They are very bass heavy, with super, duper, sclooper, schmooper, rumbly sub-bass. It's juicy as puck brah. Treble is a bit artificial, but acceptable, and the mids are surprisingly forward. I still like the Micro Ring more, but for the price the R3 is good.
> ...


 
  Or R3 $16 from Aliexpress.


----------



## encoreAC

b9scrambler said:


> You won't find the R3 at the magic KZ number anywhere. The lowest I've seen it was 14 USD, and that only lasted a couple days before they sold out. On the plus side, I do have a pair and for the price they are awesome. Great build quality, one heck of a nice cable, and solid sound quality. They are very bass heavy, with super, duper, sclooper, schmooper, rumbly sub-bass. It's juicy as puck brah. Treble is a bit artificial, but acceptable, and the mids are surprisingly forward. I still like the Micro Ring more, but for the price the R3 is good.
> 
> My pair does have an issue with stupidly bad driver flex in the left driver, but with foamies it's mostly eliminated. I haven't heard of anyone else having issues with them, which is good.
> 
> ...


 
 These micro rings are looking interesting, how much do they cost and how do they sound? Thanks!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ira delphic said:


> Or R3 $16 from Aliexpress.


 
 I do see them for $16 (plus about $2.50 for shipping), but both have minimum seller ratings.  Though for that price, it might just be worth the small risk.
  
 ..


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> Too bad I totally missed when these came out a while back.  Yeah, the best price I can find is still at MP4Nation at $23.50.
> 
> And after reading through page 75 of 176 and your post... I think I will be getting myself a pair of the R3 soon.
> 
> ...




How about going for fx750 ? They are a beast...


----------



## B9Scrambler

encoreac said:


> These micro rings are looking interesting, how much do they cost and how do they sound? Thanks!


 

 Their price seems to be all over the place. I think they were discontinued. Pretty sure I paid 12 USD for mine.....maybe 14...
  
 Out of all the KZ iems, these seem to be among the more balanced, along with the ANV (which every seems to hate..I love em with my filter 'mod', otherwise they are just o.k.). They are laid back with a pretty large soundstage, at least compared to what I'm used to. I would put it almost on par with the VSD3(no s), but not quite. They always pick up more detail than I expect
  
 They're are competent at everything, but don't really excel anywhere in particular; they're not overly bright, or super bassy, or have hyper aggro mid, or so analytical they sap the fun out of everything. They're not thin or thick sounding. In my opinion this makes them the perfect everyman's iem. Add to that good isolation (even though they are vented everywhere....no idea how it works but it does), comfort, and if you get them at the right time, a low price....they're pretty much *my* perfect iem.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

whitigir said:


> How about going for fx750 ? They are a beast...


 
 Actually trying to get my wife on board on those.  But something about how we have to feed our 10 year old and the new born that will be here soon....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 ..


----------



## Whitigir

bloodypenguin said:


> Actually trying to get my wife on board on those.  But something about how we have to feed our 10 year old and the new born that will be here soon....
> 
> ..




Ouch...it is understandable. But to keep spending bucks here and bucks there, you will eventually get there ...anyways, for how well the 750 sound...there is no ends in this hobby...as I think it is a sick one lol...you will just keep seeking for better things...


----------



## encoreAC

b9scrambler said:


> Their price seems to be all over the place. I think they were discontinued. Pretty sure I paid 12 USD for mine.....maybe 14...
> 
> Out of all the KZ iems, these seem to be among the more balanced, along with the ANV (which every seems to hate..I love em with my filter 'mod', otherwise they are just o.k.). They are laid back with a pretty large soundstage, at least compared to what I'm used to. I would put it almost on par with the VSD3(no s), but not quite. They always pick up more detail than I expect
> 
> They're are competent at everything, but don't really excel anywhere in particular; they're not overly bright, or super bassy, or have hyper aggro mid, or so analytical they sap the fun out of everything. They're not thin or thick sounding. In my opinion this makes them the perfect everyman's iem. Add to that good isolation (even though they are vented everywhere....no idea how it works but it does), comfort, and if you get them at the right time, a low price....they're pretty much *my* perfect iem.


 
 Sounds great, maybe I will find them at the same price. Thanks for this short review!


----------



## B9Scrambler

encoreac said:


> Sounds great, maybe I will find them at the same price. Thanks for this short review!


 

 Cool! Yw. If you do pick them up, let me know what you think


----------



## encoreAC

I especially love the design of the micro rings, I may order my first KZ IEM....


----------



## encoreAC

b9scrambler said:


> Cool! Yw. If you do pick them up, let me know what you think


 
 Another question, how do the vocals sound? More upfront or distant?


----------



## ozkan

Don't waste your precious time and get IM50 and get rid off that blanket filters.


----------



## slowpickr

bloodypenguin said:


> Actually trying to get my wife on board on those.  But something about how we have to feed our 10 year old and the new born that will be here soon....
> 
> ..




Awe, who needs food. Just live off of the sound .


----------



## B9Scrambler

encoreac said:


> I especially love the design of the micro rings, I may order my first KZ IEM....


 

 That's why I picked them up actually. In-canal iems and the ones with massive drivers like the Titan 1 seems to always hit my preferred signatures, and end up being the most comfortable for me. My left ear canal is a bit wonky and these iem designs generally insert less deep than others, so it works out.


----------



## B9Scrambler

encoreac said:


> Another question, how do the vocals sound? More upfront or distant?


 

 Hmm...not really sure. I mostly listen to instrumental. Anything you want me to test them with? I'll have to get back to you on this one.
  
 **I just popped on some Steely Dan, Midnight Cruiser....vocals seems reasonably forward, mind you this is just one song so....**


----------



## encoreAC

b9scrambler said:


> Hmm...not really sure. I mostly listen to instrumental. Anything you want me to test them with? I'll have to get back to you on this one.
> 
> **I just popped on some Steely Dan, Midnight Cruiser....vocals seems reasonably forward, mind you this is just one song so....**


 
 okay thanks!


----------



## waynes world

bloodypenguin said:


> Actually trying to get my wife on board on those.  But something about how we have to feed our 10 year old and the new born that will be here soon....
> ..




Just make sure you don't feed them you're iems... nobody wins!


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> I especially love the design of the micro rings, I may order my first KZ IEM....



Bro in that case get a KZ EDSE as well. It's arguably the best sounding KZ IEM. Get it from this shop, genuine amd super cheap. 
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1987244299.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## ansi

Anyone seen any info on this? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40411763982
  
 "JemmyAudio DAD1", a USB DAC based on ES9018 with asynch XMOS, split power and balanced output. Tons of positive feedback but no reviews with any details.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is it me or KZ calmed down and stopped releasing new models every 2.5 minutes?


----------



## Hisoundfi

hal rockwell said:


> Is it me or KZ calmed down and stopped releasing new models every 2.5 minutes?


+1

I kind of miss jumping on aliexpress and ordering a new KZ model every two weeks...


----------



## ilikeiem

wokei said:


> The sound is balanced ? .....with good vocal ...how about the detail and clarity ? Glad you like them ....me put up the link but did not get them cuz was afraid of boomy bass ....tell us more ..cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Only 15 hours listening and it's dual DD, i still can't say much about sound quality.
 Anyway I don’t think the sound is well balanced. Sound quality of this IEM depends a lot on how deep you insert the eartips. With deep insertions, there is fast boomy bass. Yeah I like it… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL  Shallow insertion results in vocal stand out better and boomy bass is tamed. i like listening at high volume. This IEM turns out to be good for me especially there was no piercing high freq.  Expect its SQ to change a lot after 100-200 hours burn-in period. 
  
 Good deal for $15. Thanks for your suggestion Wokei bros.


----------



## ansi

hal rockwell said:


> Is it me or KZ calmed down and stopped releasing new models every 2.5 minutes?


 
  
 They are more focused on making V-Moda knockoffs now.
  
 Fun story from when I used to chase these shanzhai manufacturers for license fees: Back in the day they just bought their drivers from whoever sold a shipment of cheapest stuff, then slapped them in different plastic casings (that were copied from other manufacturers) so the same headphone could have sounded completely different depending on where they sourced the parts. Then they started to name the models different, ending up with tons of different models that looked alike. Still, a cheaper earphone could sound better than the more expensive one because of pure luck. Others do this too, just ask Soundsoul how much engineering went into the much loved S-018


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> +1
> 
> I kind of miss jumping on aliexpress and ordering a new KZ model every two weeks...


 
 I haven't seen any new IEM model since I've joined Head-Fi. Except ED8.
 But it must have been awesome back then to be able to see a new model launch in matter of weeks.


----------



## Wokei

For all you know..they might start that onslaught after March or later....could be wrong but the good thing is wallet will be safe for now

..Chinese New Year holiday has already started for some company...even Fiio is already on holiday until mid of March...


----------



## altrunox

They released a new headphone, lp3 or something like this, but it's not avaliable on aliexpress yet...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

altrunox said:


> They released a new headphone, lp3 or something like this, but it's not avaliable on aliexpress yet...


 
  
 Link please


----------



## ansi

hal rockwell said:


> Link please


 
 Let me help you there: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.2SU4hG&id=43686790602&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ansi said:


> Let me help you there: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.2SU4hG&id=43686790602&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail




When Grado meets House of Marley.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

hal rockwell said:


> When Grado meets House of Marley.


 
 I was thinking the exact same thing!
  
 ..


----------



## Ofir

ansi said:


> Anyone seen any info on this? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40411763982
> 
> "JemmyAudio DAD1", a USB DAC based on ES9018 with asynch XMOS, split power and balanced output. Tons of positive feedback but no reviews with any details.


 
 It does look really advanced and valuable with all the features and the price though I wish there was a full image of the inside to see what kind of work was done there (whether its DIYish like many others or more professional).
 I am looking for an amp/dac solution within the 200$-300$ range.


----------



## ansi

ofir said:


> It does look really advanced and valuable with all the features and the price though I wish there was a full image of the inside to see what kind of work was done there (whether its DIYish like many others or more professional).
> I am looking for an amp/dac solution within the 200$-300$ range.


 
  
 Yeah, only customer photo was this: http://img.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i2/18616058722450296/TB2sf8CbXXXXXX6XXXXXXXXXXXX_!!629188616-0-rate.jpg_400x400.jpg
  
 There are full images of the insides of their other stuff: http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/34582996/TB2K7usaXXXXXasXXXXXXXXXXXX-34582996.jpg but unfortunately not of DAD1. I can ask the seller for one - I won't understand the difference between levels of workmanship, but if you do...
  
 edit: DAC-X12, the successor to DAC-X10 (which is still sold in the west as Rein X3 for 1,380 euros - not kidding) goes for around 400 dollars it seems: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.mcgzS5&id=18012850492&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail


----------



## Ofir

ansi said:


> Yeah, only customer photo was this: http://img.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i2/18616058722450296/TB2sf8CbXXXXXX6XXXXXXXXXXXX_!!629188616-0-rate.jpg_400x400.jpg
> 
> There are full images of the insides of their other stuff: http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/34582996/TB2K7usaXXXXXasXXXXXXXXXXXX-34582996.jpg but unfortunately not of DAD1. I can ask the seller for one - I won't understand the difference between levels of workmanship, but if you do...
> 
> edit: DAC-X12, the successor to DAC-X10 (which is still sold in the west as Rein X3 for 1,380 euros - not kidding) goes for around 400 dollars it seems: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.mcgzS5&id=18012850492&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail


 
 woah, that is some high end stuff. too bad that even the chinese version is too expensive for me  btw here is the equivalent amp:
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/39116330458.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-620452534.6.jchbnv


----------



## Dasaesthetics

Hi everyone!

 So unfortunately I have lost my pair of Superlux 681 evos, been very melancholic but i think it's time to move on (don't ask how i lost a huge pair of headphones lol). Looking for something with the same or similar sound stage. I love the neutral leaning warm sound signature, the quality and quantity of bass is amazing along with mids/highs. Thinking about buying an iem and over the ear.

 thx


----------



## ozkan

Wow! I found a design fault on Soundsoul S-018 while I was checking the cables on both sides today and found the way to fix it. I noticed that the cable has some space around the strain relief at the end of both  earpieces. To fix it, I wrapped some electric tape around the cable. After this quick mod the isolation has increased dramatically and the soundstage became bigger. More details coming out from S-018. Wow, what a change! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Do it now! You won't believe how much you are missing from these gems.  
  
*Before: *
  

  
*After:*
  

  
 Do it and share your impressions please!


----------



## ansi

ozkan said:


> Wow! I found a design fault on Soundsoul S-018 while I was checking the cables on both sides today and found the way to fix it. I noticed that the cable has some space around the strain relief at the end of both  earpieces. To fix it, I wrapped some electric tape around the cable. After this quick mod the isolation has increased dramatically and the soundstage became bigger. More details coming out from S-018. Wow, what a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Made no difference with mine. If you pull down on the stress relief (and risk pulling the thing off) you'll see that while it appears there is space between it and the wire, near the IEM there is not. Not sure if that varies though.


----------



## raptor18

I'm travelling to Shanghai in 2,5 weeks.
 What head phones should i get when i'm there 
  
 Xiaomi pistons are probably cheap from their original stores?
  
 Vivo Ex800 (but this is probably though to find?)

 Any other??
 =)


----------



## Koolpep

ozkan said:


> Wow! I found a design fault on Soundsoul S-018 while I was checking the cables on both sides today and found the way to fix it. I noticed that the cable has some space around the strain relief at the end of both  earpieces. To fix it, I wrapped some electric tape around the cable. After this quick mod the isolation has increased dramatically and the soundstage became bigger. More details coming out from S-018. Wow, what a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Done, no difference in isolation or soundstage.
  
 Removed.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ozkan said:


> Wow! I found a design fault on Soundsoul S-018 while I was checking the cables on both sides today and found the way to fix it. I noticed that the cable has some space around the strain relief at the end of both  earpieces. To fix it, I wrapped some electric tape around the cable. After this quick mod the isolation has increased dramatically and *the soundstage became bigger. More details coming out from S-018. *Wow, what a change!


 
 Faith in audiophiles: lost.


----------



## analogsurviver

ozkan said:


> Wow! I found a design fault on Soundsoul S-018 while I was checking the cables on both sides today and found the way to fix it. I noticed that the cable has some space around the strain relief at the end of both  earpieces. To fix it, I wrapped some electric tape around the cable. After this quick mod the isolation has increased dramatically and the soundstage became bigger. More details coming out from S-018. Wow, what a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The only difference in similar cases would be if you effectively seal the driver - which could leak sound trough the cable relief. It is quite possible manufacturers use such cable reliefs as vents. To do that, you need to use some liquid silicone/rubber or similar material that ultimately solidifies. Insulating tape, even if it seals well in the beginning, will over time creep and gradually the seal will get worse and worse. 
  
 The difference is not guaranteed to be positive. You also can try sealing with blue tac and similar prior committing to inreversible mod described above.


----------



## ilikeiem

Just got my new toy, it's *MOXPAD X6*. I can't believe it's only $29.99.   Very satisfied by the sound quality. 
 If you guys know any IEM(~$30 USD) which has better sound quality than Moxpad X6, please suggest. 
  
 Specification:
  
 Speaker Type: Dynamic micro speaker
 Sensitivity: 96dB SPL/mW
 Frequency Range: 20Hz - 20kHz
 Impedance: 16 Ohms
 Cable Length: 1350mm
 Plug: 3.5mm mini stereo gold plated


----------



## Hisoundfi

A151P 2nd Generation review
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meelectronics-a151p-2nd-generation/reviews/12563


----------



## ansi

ilikeiem said:


> Just got my new toy, it's *MOXPAD X6*. I can't believe it's only $29.99.   Very satisfied by the sound quality.
> If you guys know any IEM(~$30 USD) which has better sound quality than Moxpad X6, please suggest.


 
  
 I'm yet to hear anything that beats Hifiman RE-300 in the price range, Soundsoul S-018 takes second place. I have hard time believing that anything from Moxpad isn't terrible, but hey, here I am talking about Soundsoul and Hifiman in the same sentence, I guess anything can happen


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ansi said:


> I'm yet to hear anything that beats Hifiman RE-300 in the price range, Soundsoul S-018 takes second place. I have hard time believing that anything from Moxpad isn't terrible, but hey, here I am talking about Soundsoul and Hifiman in the same sentence, I guess anything can happen


 
 RE-300??? As in that $50 RE-300 that HoD(or) loves to hate?


----------



## ansi

thatbeatsguy said:


> RE-300??? As in that $50 RE-300 that HoD(or) loves to hate?


 
  
 Yeah. Well I don't know does HoD hate them or not. Now for 13 bucks from Hifiman directly: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.12.AkRPf7&id=40566774201&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=11
  
 I mean seriously they were good at $50, great at $30, at $13 they beat every budget IEM out there.
  
 edit: how can you hate RE-300?


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> Just got my new toy, it's *MOXPAD X6*. I can't believe it's only $29.99.   Very satisfied by the sound quality.
> If you guys know any IEM(~$30 USD) which has better sound quality than Moxpad X6, please suggest.
> 
> Specification:
> ...


 
 Better be careful about hyping new earphones much. I don't even remember how many times I've seen the statement 'Guys, nothing can beat this at its price!'.
 How much time did you spend on it before drawing the conclusion? Have you burned it in properly? Its sound signature? Any quick comparison?
  
 I've fell before for some hype trains and it reduces the overall trust head-fiers have in this thread. 
  
 I am not objecting that you find X6 good, but please be more detailed about it.


----------



## ansi

eisenbricher said:


> Better be careful about hyping new earphones much. I don't even remember how many times I've seen the statement 'Guys, nothing can beat this at its price!'.
> How much time did you spend on it before drawing the conclusion? Have you burned it in properly? Its sound signature? Any quick comparison?
> 
> I've fell before for some hype trains and it reduces the overall trust head-fiers have in this thread.
> ...


 
  
 Eh, saying "Very satisfied by the sound quality" and asking if we know anything better in the price range is hardly hyping anything. If anything, that's a very conservative statement that doesn't mean anything except that they met or exceeded his expectations.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ansi said:


> Yeah. Well I don't know does HoD hate them or not. Now for 13 bucks from Hifiman directly: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.12.AkRPf7&id=40566774201&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=11
> 
> I mean seriously they were good at $50, great at $30, at $13 they beat every budget IEM out there.
> 
> edit: how can you hate RE-300?


 
 Wow. $13? Okay, now *that* is a price to beat.
  
 How can you hate the RE-300? Well, the *i* and *a* versions are very bassy, or so impressions say. The *h* version is great for the price, but doesn't punch up the ladder very well.


----------



## robakri

anyone gone for the nx2 yet?
  
 http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
  
 I just ordered a piece since my E07K recently broke and I have nothing for my G3


----------



## ansi

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow. $13? Okay, now *that* is a price to beat.
> 
> How can you hate the RE-300? Well, the *i* and *a* versions are very bassy, or so impressions say. The *h* version is great for the price, but doesn't punch up the ladder very well.


 
  
 OK fair enough, RE-300h/i/a is not a great IEM, but then again no $50 or under IEM really is. It's just a decent, cheap enough IEM that performs better than anything I've heard in the price range. It also has other things going for it like lightness, comfort and size.


----------



## EISENbricher

ansi said:


> Eh, saying "Very satisfied by the sound quality" and asking if we know anything better in the price range is hardly hyping anything. If anything, that's a very conservative statement that doesn't mean anything except that they met or exceeded his expectations.


 
 Well I get your view, but there is little history attached behind my warning. I usually do some background checks before even warning anyone. When a person owning '((( several hundred )))' earphones and posts such claim, it carries weight. Also this is not the first time I've seen ilikeiem posting similar claim.
  
 It is just my brotherly advice to all, that whenever you buy a new product give it some quality listening time and let us know how do you like it.


----------



## EISENbricher

robakri said:


> anyone gone for the nx2 yet?
> 
> http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
> 
> I just ordered a piece since my E07K recently broke and I have nothing for my G3


 
 Nice! You shall probably be the first one to receive NX2 here. 
 There are lot of things to be known about that amp... please inform when you get the shipment : )


----------



## Romis

robakri said:


> anyone gone for the nx2 yet?
> 
> http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
> 
> I just ordered a piece since my E07K recently broke and I have nothing for my G3


 
 What are the specs of NX2, seems I cant find them..


----------



## robakri

romis said:


> What are the specs of NX2, seems I cant find them..


 
* Output Power: 100mW # 32Ωload 
* Min THD+N: <0.0001%(32Ω 50mW) 
* Frequency Response: 20Hz-20KHz 
* Suitable Headphone Impedance: 16-300Ω 
* Noise (AUX in): <10Μv 
* Battery: 1000mAh Rechargeable 
* Dimensions: 58.5mmx92mmx9mm 
* Weight: 71G 
  
 according to amazon at least 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/NX2-Portable-Amplifier-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B00T5I60QQ
  
 Seems very similar to the current topping, my problem is that there seems to be a bunch of noise on the dac part of my phone, if I for example touch the screen, I hear a buzz and its just unusable for listening in remotely quiet environments (especially not being constant noise). So I thought it might be nice to get a hopefully noise free experience for little money. Also, my fiio didnt last very long (although I bought it used, but it wasn't very old still) so I probably won't be looking for any fiio products untill the butthurt cures


----------



## Romis

robakri said:


> * Output Power: 100mW # 32Ωload
> * Min THD+N: <0.0001%(32Ω 50mW)
> * Frequency Response: 20Hz-20KHz
> * Suitable Headphone Impedance: 16-300Ω
> ...


 
 NX1 seems to have EMI problems, so I`m interested to hear any news regarding such a problem with NX2. If there is any noise then NX2 wont be of any interest for me, because my phone (HTC M7) is absolutely noise free..


----------



## robakri

romis said:


> NX1 seems to have EMI problems, so I`m interested to hear any news regarding such a problem with NX2. If there is any noise then NX2 wont be of any interest for me, because my phone (HTC M7) is absolutely noise free..


 
 Yes, I will need to take care of those if they exist as it won't really help my experience if they do. The amp is heavily geared towards smartphone amplification, the package includes a cable for a smartphone as well as two rubber bands, they claim it supports android 4 and such. Due to those specs I decided to take a leap of faith and see if it would be EMI free. Worst case scenario, I'll need to make something to shield it.


----------



## Romis

robakri said:


> Yes, I will need to take care of those if they exist as it won't really help my experience if they do. The amp is heavily geared towards smartphone amplification, the package includes a cable for a smartphone as well as two rubber bands, they claim it supports android 4 and such. Due to those specs I decided to take a leap of faith and see if it would be EMI free. Worst case scenario, I'll need to make something to shield it.


 
 The problem, if it exists, will be more complicated because it`s already shielded in metal case (as long as I can see in photos)? What is DAC part there, what chip, will it outperform the dac in smartphone?


----------



## Baycode

robakri said:


> anyone gone for the nx2 yet?
> 
> http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
> 
> I just ordered a piece since my E07K recently broke and I have nothing for my G3


 
  
  Your input will be very important for me because I was thinking of pairing it with my G3 as well. I will be glad to know your comparisons with E07K -even if they be from the memory-


----------



## robakri

romis said:


> The problem, if it exists, will be more complicated because it`s already shielded in metal case (as long as I can see in photos)? What is DAC part there, what chip, will it outperform the dac in smartphone?


 
 I don't know the dac part and it probably isn't a very fancy one. However like I said, my smartphone is currently just bordering of being unusable (I don't know if I have a faulty unit, but it sucks). It doesn't need to out spec it, it just needs to be less noise.


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> Well I get your view, but there is little history attached behind my warning. I usually do some background checks before even warning anyone. When a person owning '((( several hundred )))' earphones and posts such claim, it carries weight. Also this is not the first time I've seen ilikeiem posting similar claim.
> 
> It is just my brotherly advice to all, that whenever you buy a new product give it some quality listening time and let us know how do you like it.


 
 My friend!!! different people hear different sound.  For the example, I think KZ-EDSE is good but it's lack of bass, harsh treble. Other people may not agree. That's OK. If you have experience with high end sound system for cars before you will see what I mean.  Anyway KZ-EDSE is a good buy for $7. Now you know what i mean?
  
 There are many reviews on Moxpad X6 around the net, you can make your decision whether you will believe it or not but for me I only test it with my own ears. I have more than 300++ IEMs, so I know how to properly burn it. At $29.99, Moxpad X6 is definitely a GOOD BUY.


----------



## indieman

Waiting on initial impression before jumping on the nx2, but I'm worried they'll jack the price up if it turns out good :O


----------



## goa604

ilikeiem said:


> I have more than 300++ IEMs


 
 Are you serious?


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> My friend!!! different people hear different sound.  For the example, I think KZ-EDSE is good but it's lack of bass, harsh treble. Other people may not agree. That's OK. If you have experience with high end sound system for cars before you will see what I mean.  Anyway KZ-EDSE is a good buy for $7. Now you know what i mean?
> 
> There are many reviews on Moxpad X6 around the net, you can make your decision whether you will believe it or not but for me I only test it with my own ears. *I have more than 300++ IEMs*, so I know how to properly burn it. At $29.99, Moxpad X6 is definitely a GOOD BUY.


 
 Proof or it didn't happen


----------



## Whitigir

Moxpad x6 looks to be using push-pull dynamics drivers ?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

eisenbricher said:


> *Pics** or it didn't happen


 
 FTFY.


----------



## Darner

Does anyone have experience with returns on Penon Audio? I need to return the $25 AG-R1's for a refund (meanwhile I ordered another pair from Penon so as not to wait for the whole process). According to my email exchange it seems he's expecting me to send the faulty ones back to him at my expense. Is this right? Seems ridiculous for a $25 purchase, when it's not my fault they're not working correctly. What's the best and cheapest way to do this (from California)? I'm slightly annoyed about it, though I still think Penon is a great vendor. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## RedJohn456

darner said:


> Does anyone have experience with returns on Penon Audio? I need to return the $25 AG-R1's for a refund (meanwhile I ordered another pair from Penon so as not to wait for the whole process). According to my email exchange it seems he's expecting me to send the faulty ones back to him at my expense. Is this right? Seems ridiculous for a $25 purchase, when it's not my fault they're not working correctly. What's the best and cheapest way to do this (from California)? I'm slightly annoyed about it, though I still think Penon is a great vendor. Thanks for any advice.


 

 wait you want to return it for a complete refund or are you just exchanging it? Just wanted to make sure. As for paying for shipping, its true that you have to pay for shipping back  to Penon but unlike most places they pay for shipping back to you.
  
 One easy way to mitigate the cost is to just send the earphones back in an envelope and it costs less than 10 bucks. Penon didn't even ask for a tracking number. It takes a bit of time to get there but it will get there. Make sure to secure it nicely. When I was exchanging before thats the procedure I followed and it worked every time and they have been really good about getting **** back to me asap. Let me know if you have any questions or need help 
  
 Hope it works out for you and I know how frustrating it can be to receive a faulty product and it sucks to pay for shipping but unfortunately thats the risk you have to take when buying from abroad, regardless of country. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

darner said:


> Does anyone have experience with returns on Penon Audio? I need to return the $25 AG-R1's for a refund (meanwhile I ordered another pair from Penon so as not to wait for the whole process). According to my email exchange it seems he's expecting me to send the faulty ones back to him at my expense. Is this right? Seems ridiculous for a $25 purchase, when it's not my fault they're not working correctly. What's the best and cheapest way to do this (from California)? I'm slightly annoyed about it, though I still think Penon is a great vendor. Thanks for any advice.


 

 Here is their address where you have to mail it off:
  
  
*Penon*
*Room 2113-2115, Level 21 Landmark *
*North., 39 Lung Sum Avenue.,*
*Sheung Shui*
*Hong Kong*


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> Proof or it didn't happen


 
 How dare you to question his credibility!


----------



## Darner

redjohn456 said:


> Here is their address where you have to mail it off...


 
  
 Thanks RJ. That's a big help. I'm still a little confused about overall return costs. The item cost $25, which includes shipping. So if I send it back for an exchange, they just send me another new one, right? And if I send it for a refund, they refund me $25, right? Or do they deduct for the original shipping? I told them I wanted a refund, and I went ahead and ordered another from their site (the new year break is coming up for them, and I didn't want to wait until the end of February for my replacement to be sent). Now I'm really confused about what's the best way to go, both in terms of money and turn-around time. Since they have "free" shipping on their site, it's not clear to me what they consider the shipping cost and the item cost to be (if, as you say, they deduct shipping). I can still cancel the second order I put in, because they haven't done anything with it yet. I can still send him a round of communication since it's night there, and he'll get it tomorrow. But either way, I guess I end up paying $35 for the IEMs.


----------



## encoreAC

darner said:


> Thanks RJ. That's a big help. I'm still a little confused about overall return costs. The item cost $25, which includes shipping. So if I send it back for an exchange, they just send me another new one, right? And if I send it for a refund, they refund me $25, right? Or do they deduct for the original shipping? I told them I wanted a refund, and I went ahead and ordered another from their site (the new year break is coming up for them, and I didn't want to wait until the end of February for my replacement to be sent). Now I'm really confused about what's the best way to go, both in terms of money and turn-around time. Since they have "free" shipping on their site, it's not clear to me what they consider the shipping cost and the item cost to be (if, as you say, they deduct shipping). I can still cancel the second order I put in, because they haven't done anything with it yet. I can still send him a round of communication since it's night there, and he'll get it tomorrow. But either way, I guess I end up paying $35 for the IEMs.


 
 You just have to pay the return shipment by yourself.


----------



## clee290

The item costs $25, they just don't charge you for shipping. 
  
 You'll have to pay to ship it back to them regardless of what you choose to do (unless you decide to not return it at all).
  
*Situation 1*: If you were to get a refund, you would get your $25 back.
  
*Situation 2*: If you were to get a replacement, they would just send you another pair at no extra charge.
  
 You're kind of making this more confusing than it needs to be


----------



## RedJohn456

darner said:


> Thanks RJ. That's a big help. I'm still a little confused about overall return costs. The item cost $25, which includes shipping. So if I send it back for an exchange, they just send me another new one, right? And if I send it for a refund, they refund me $25, right? Or do they deduct for the original shipping? I told them I wanted a refund, and I went ahead and ordered another from their site (the new year break is coming up for them, and I didn't want to wait until the end of February for my replacement to be sent). Now I'm really confused about what's the best way to go, both in terms of money and turn-around time. Since they have "free" shipping on their site, it's not clear to me what they consider the shipping cost and the item cost to be (if, as you say, they deduct shipping). I can still cancel the second order I put in, because they haven't done anything with it yet. I can still send him a round of communication since it's night there, and he'll get it tomorrow. But either way, I guess I end up paying $35 for the IEMs.


 
 Well They will be closed for their holidays for a bit i think so you might not be able to communicate with them. Thats what I saw on the site atleast.
  
 With regards to refund - yes you get back what you paid for the headphone. Shipping to them is on you I believe. 
  
 Also I never mentioned that they deduct shipping  With exchange what happens is you send your defective one in. And once they receive it they send out a brand new one to you at their cost. 
  
 I have never dealt with the return process so I am not sure about all the details to be honest. But just to be clear, you want to return your faulty pair and buy a new one to cirumvent the wait time right? That will work. It will cost you the same which ever method you use because you do have to pay for shipping to return the headphone. So best to talk to them first but it will be much faster if you return it and then buy a brand new one for sure.
  
 Edit: When exchanging they only wanted the IEM, not the tips or box. This way I could send in an envelope and wrap it up with something to protect it. If you're returning I think you might have to return everything including the box? That might cost more. Anywho best to ask them. hope I was able to help some


----------



## Darner

OK thanks!
  
 And as regards as to how confusing it is: there is no clear policy on their site, and the emails are rather hard to understand. But of course, you are right! Thanks everyone for their help and constructive criticisms.


----------



## KTZeen

What is this? Another IE800 replica claiming to use the same driver as the original IE800??? Anyone want to take the risk? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/IE800-Headphones-Top-Quality-In-Ear-Earphone-HiFi-In-Ear-Headset-HD-Auricular-IE-800-Fast/32255606891.html


----------



## Ira Delphic

ktzeen said:


> What is this? Another IE800 replica claiming to use the same driver as the original IE800??? Anyone want to take the risk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not a bad deal $22.50 for an $800 IEM /jk
  
_his earphone is made by Chinese profession engineer which has worked over 10 years for famous brand earphones ._
 _*Sound quality :*_
_*same driver as IE800 . sound quality equal .*_




_From hip-hop to classical and everything in between, _
_earphones offer smooth, pure, high-impact sound with excellent vocal_
_reproduction. Design for comfort and mobility, they’re made with sturdy, *lightweight,ceramic --strong as tooth *_



_._
_the earphone delivers premium audio and hands free communication for your complete mobile lifestyle._


----------



## ilikeiem

ktzeen said:


> What is this? Another IE800 replica claiming to use the same driver as the original IE800??? Anyone want to take the risk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 In case you wanna try, best DIY version on aliexpress is here ... LOL   http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/1183804_32223603803.html  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*IE800 version 2, ​*8mm titanium coated speaker.


----------



## EISENbricher

ira delphic said:


> Not a bad deal $22.50 for an $800 IEM /jk
> 
> _his earphone is made by Chinese profession engineer which has worked over 10 years for famous brand earphones ._
> _*Sound quality :*_
> ...


 
 Ha! As if Sennheiser would use an OEM for manufacturing their flagship driver xD


----------



## encoreAC

So sad, I was looking forward to a picture of the 300++ IEM collection


----------



## luberconn

ilikeiem said:


> In case you wanna try, best DIY version on aliexpress is here ... LOL   http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/1183804_32223603803.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 sorry for the noob question.  but what do they mean DIY version?  do they send you the parts and you have to put it all together yourself?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

luberconn said:


> sorry for the noob question.  but what do they mean DIY version?  do they send you the parts and you have to put it all together yourself?


 
  
 No. It means that the earphones are made by a single individual or a small number of people that operate from a house/small shop/lab and make them from parts that are sourced from an OEM company and most of the time resemble parts from a well known brands.


----------



## luberconn

i see.  thank you for the clarification. lol, i thought it was like the DIY amp kits.  they send you a bag of parts and you need to fit them and solder and all that stuff.


----------



## encoreAC

luberconn said:


> i see.  thank you for the clarification. lol, i thought it was like the DIY amp kits.  they send you a bag of parts and you need to fit them and solder and all that stuff.


 
 That would be funny, I would probably the first to make the worst sounding IEM ever.


----------



## KTZeen

ilikeiem said:


> In case you wanna try, best DIY version on aliexpress is here ... LOL   http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/1183804_32223603803.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hmmmmm the supplied earbuds dont look bad as well. I might give it a go


----------



## luberconn

encoreac said:


> That would be funny, I would probably the first to make the worst sounding IEM ever.


 
  
 i don't have a soldering iron.  i'd probably try to use duct tape and bubble gum.  ha


----------



## KTZeen

Anybody want a "Kill $250 Earphone" ??
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-DIY-W1-HiFi-in-ear-ebony-red-pear-wood-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote/1183804_32222702274.html
  
 LOOOOOL


----------



## Whitigir

Uhm...why is thereabig dip behind 10k ?...i agree though, their words sound funny...but they tried...the same as me, and my english still suck...


----------



## altrunox

ktzeen said:


> Anybody want a "Kill $250 Earphone" ??
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-DIY-W1-HiFi-in-ear-ebony-red-pear-wood-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote/1183804_32222702274.html
> 
> LOOOOOL


 
  
 Ey, is it SoundSoul?


----------



## encoreAC

altrunox said:


> Ey, is it SoundSoul?


 
 No, there are a lot of wood phones released right now. these are sound-soul: http://www.amazon.com/Soundsoul-S-018-Inear-Earphone-black/dp/B009GISUL8


----------



## Mr Trev

ktzeen said:


> Anybody want a "Kill $250 Earphone" ??
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-DIY-W1-HiFi-in-ear-ebony-red-pear-wood-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote/1183804_32222702274.html
> 
> LOOOOOL


 
 So, you toss them in a iem case with your others and they fight to the death? Cool.


----------



## KTZeen

Anyone know how much it costs to ship an IEM to Canada from the US?
 Because I really want to get the Soundsoul S-018 and it costs over $35 to ship from amazon.ca
 Wondering if it will costs less than $5 to ship from US to Canada. If so anyone would want to help me out?
  
 I can use paypal.


----------



## Ira Delphic

ktzeen said:


> Anyone know how much it costs to ship an IEM to Canada from the US?
> Because I really want to get the Soundsoul S-018 and it costs over $35 to ship from amazon.ca
> Wondering if it will costs less than $5 to ship from US to Canada. If so anyone would want to help me out?
> 
> I can use paypal.


 
  
 I'd help you out but my Amazon prime trial expired. Bump.


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> So sad, I was looking forward to a picture of the 300++ IEM collection


 
  
 Maybe he is a |joker| 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I recall awhile back Tyll mentioning that he sends all IEMs to joker who has close to 300 IEMs


----------



## thatBeatsguy

twister6 said:


> Maybe he is a |joker|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Close? 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-332-iems-compared-fidue-a83-added-02-03-15-p-1033
  
 332 IEMs on this thread apparently.


----------



## twister6

ansi said:


> OK fair enough, RE-300h/i/a is not a great IEM, but then again no $50 or under IEM really is. It's just a decent, cheap enough IEM that performs better than anything I've heard in the price range. It also has other things going for it like lightness, comfort and size.


 
  
 I actually think RE300x is not that bad.  Yeah, big bass and commercial "urban" sound which is not typical for Hifiman, but they have excellent sound isolation, super small (read: tiny!!!), and even with big bass still not muddy or bloated, actually pretty clear.  For $13 - grab it!!!


----------



## Ira Delphic

twister6 said:


> ansi said:
> 
> 
> > OK fair enough, RE-300h/i/a is not a great IEM, but then again no $50 or under IEM really is. It's just a decent, cheap enough IEM that performs better than anything I've heard in the price range. It also has other things going for it like lightness, comfort and size.
> ...


 
  
 Where can you get RE300_ for $13?


----------



## Whitigir

Twister, you have not review the s-018 yet , have you ?


----------



## ansi

ira delphic said:


> Where can you get RE300_ for $13?


 
  
 From Hifiman directly: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.oasqg8&id=40566866893&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=11
  
 actually for $12 if you take RE-300a


----------



## KTZeen

ira delphic said:


> I'd help you out but my Amazon prime trial expired. Bump.


 

 No worries


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hey hey! The Penon IEM housing in action!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ULDUM-2015-fashion-cheap-high-quality-earphone-for-Mp3-Player/32238363303.html
 I wonder if they use the same driver...? hmmm


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Twister, you have not review the s-018 yet , have you ?


 
  
 I did write my impression in this thread (to a delight of HoD) when I received it awhile ago.  Yeah, never got around writing a full review.  Too many headphones, too little free time


----------



## Whitigir

Ouch !! Well i bought im03 based on your review...i scratched my head...pulled hair out...to wage 03-04 battle...lol....because i didnt see ur review !! 

Actually my only two favorite now are s-018 and FX750...they are too awesome ! I hope 03 can be another worthy additional


----------



## waynes world

whitigir said:


> Ouch !! Well i bought im03 based on your review...i scratched my head...pulled hair out...to wage 03-04 battle...lol....because i didnt see ur review !!
> 
> Actually my only two favorite now are s-018 and FX750...they are too awesome ! I hope 03 can be another worthy additional




The IM03 is incredible based on the people who I know have them, especially if you upgrade the cable.


----------



## 1clearhead

whitigir said:


> Ouch !! Well i bought im03 based on your review...i scratched my head...pulled hair out...to wage 03-04 battle...lol....because i didnt see ur review !!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my only two favorite now are s-018 and FX750...they are too awesome ! I hope 03 can be another worthy additional






 


My favorites S-018 (for natural sig.), V9 (for travelling), SA608 (for vivid sig.), SHE9620 (Crystal clear/wide-bore tips), and DGS100 (Soundstage/foam tips).


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> My favorites S-018 (for natural sig.), V9 (for travelling), SA608 (for vivid sig.), SHE9620 (Crystal clear/wide-bore tips), and DGS200 (Soundstage/foam tips).


 

 wait u have the DGS 200??


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> The IM03 is incredible based on the people who I know have them, especially if you upgrade the cable.


 
  
 Exactly, with lunashops silver-plated cable it rocks...  Eric and others enjoy IM03 as well.
  
@Whitigir : take a break from reading my reviews, they are not healthy for your wallet


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> The IM03 is incredible based on the people who I know have them, especially if you upgrade the cable.


 
  
 X2


----------



## Whitigir

Luckily, i got the upgraded silver-plated cable with mic lying around back when i had the im-70 !!


----------



## leobigfield

ansi said:


> From Hifiman directly: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.oasqg8&id=40566866893&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=11
> 
> actually for $12 if you take RE-300a


 
  
 If i use the link on mrtao it says $32.62​ ​as the price 
  
 Anyone knows another chinese forwarding service?


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> wait u have the DGS 200??


 
  
 Sorry!!! Meant 100, just changed the small mistake. Oooops!


----------



## salawat

leobigfield said:


> If i use the link on mrtao it says $32.62​ ​as the price
> 
> Anyone knows another chinese forwarding service?


 
  
 i think panlishop is ok, but i haven't used them, so am unsure.


----------



## salawat

you guys just made me buy several iems!! haha. can't wait to get my hands on them. (this is a bad addiction.)


----------



## Wokei

salawat..run. run  while you can...


----------



## nimrodiny

ilikeiem said:


> I never read reviews. Just bought them all :tongue_smile:




Did you end up getting the moxpad x6? Post some impressions if you did! Thanks


----------



## nimrodiny

Guys, any idea if the Holy serpent v9 has the same connection of the detachable cable to the earpiece as the Meelectronics M6 Pro? Think of getting them and use the M6's cable with mic. Thanks!


----------



## KTZeen

1clearhead said:


> whitigir said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch !! Well i bought im03 based on your review...i scratched my head...pulled hair out...to wage 03-04 battle...lol....because i didnt see ur review !!
> ...


 
  
 Which seller did you get the Holy Serpent V9 from on aliexpress?


----------



## Whitigir

Look !!!! Awesome.....ok i am going to bring it to ath im series thread


----------



## encoreAC

Does anyone know the biggest differences between the Audio-Technica IM50/70/1/2/3/4 series and their CKR9/9LTD/10 series besides one using dynamic drivers while the other BA drivers?


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Does anyone know the biggest differences between the Audio-Technica IM50/70/1/2/3/4 series and their CKR9/9LTD/10 series besides one using dynamic drivers while the other BA drivers?




Come to this thread, and have it all figured out 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/1575#post_11313071


----------



## ericp10

encoreac said:


> Does anyone know the biggest differences between the Audio-Technica IM50/70/1/2/3/4 series and their CKR9/9LTD/10 series besides one using dynamic drivers while the other BA drivers?


 
  
  
 They all fit differently. And they're all tuned differently (well the ones I've heard are). The IM70 sounds nothing like the IM04. And the CKR9 sounds nothing like the 10 (etc.).


----------



## encoreAC

ericp10 said:


> They all fit differently. And they're all tuned differently (well the ones I've heard are). The IM70 sounds nothing like the IM04. And the CKR9 sounds nothing like the 10 (etc.).


 
 Doesn't the CKR9/9LTD/10 share at least more similarities than to the IM1/2/3/4 series to distinguish them besides design/fit?
  
 It's really hard to chose either series right now, let alone the exact model. They must have had a different target market in mind when they releases these two line-ups, which even compete against each other in a similar price category.
  
 Thanks for the help!


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> Come to this thread, and have it all figured out
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/1575#post_11313071


 
 Not exactly, I am searching comparisons between these two ATH series, not only the perspective from one side of the coin, but thanks regardless. Maybe there is one in this thread, but reading 100 pages is too time-consuming.


----------



## 1clearhead

ktzeen said:


> Which seller did you get the Holy Serpent V9 from on aliexpress?


 
  
 I did not get them from aliexpress.......actually, I got them from taobao website.....
  
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/38736693329.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.101.1.Q5pecl&abtest=_AB-LR517-PV517_1273


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> Doesn't the CKR9/9LTD/10 share at least more similarities than to the IM1/2/3/4 series to distinguish them besides design/fit?
> 
> It's really hard to chose either series right now, let alone the exact model. They must have had a different target market in mind when they releases these two line-ups, which even compete against each other in a similar price category.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 

 Though there is a lot of overlap between latest multi-BA-driver and multi-Dynamic-driver IEMs, they are still very unique in the tuning, and AT marketing does a good job to make your decision hard so people end up buying their multiple IEMs to cover all the basis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have IM50, IM03 (IM02 was returned), and CKR10 (CKR9 was returned).  They all serve their purpose.  IM50 sounds great, well built, relatively cheap, has removable cables, and excellent when you working out to get your pumping with a punchy beat and clear smooth vocals.  IM03 steps up with a more detailed sound, better soundstage, less aggressive and smoother.  CKR10 is warm and organic with a full body sound, more bass and better treble "hi-res" extension.  If removable cable is a deciding factor for you, IM50/IM03 has one (the same connector type), while CKR series doesn't.  If you wear glasses and can't have over-ear wire, CKR will suit you better with a wire down design.  There are also some trade offs with IM series housing getting bigger in size with additional drivers, unlike something like Westone W/UMPro series staying the same with additional drivers.  And so on...


----------



## 1clearhead

nimrodiny said:


> Guys, any idea if the Holy serpent v9 has the same connection of the detachable cable to the earpiece as the Meelectronics M6 Pro? Think of getting them and use the M6's cable with mic. Thanks!


 
  
 I can not comment.....don't own the M6. Maybe someone else might take notice.


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> Though there is a lot of overlap between latest multi-BA-driver and multi-Dynamic-driver IEMs, they are still very unique in the tuning, and AT marketing does a good job to make your decision hard so people end up buying their multiple IEMs to cover all the basis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the insight twister6! ATH's marketing strategy is really confusing me haha.
  
 I would be really interested in how exactly the IM03 compares to the CKR9 and the IM4 against the CKR10.


----------



## Ira Delphic

twister6 said:


> encoreac said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the CKR9/9LTD/10 share at least more similarities than to the IM1/2/3/4 series to distinguish them besides design/fit?
> ...


 
  
 Off topic but why is IM50 import only from Japan to US? Do you expect that to change? IEM's are so delicate even for a low cost IEM it matters to me.


----------



## encoreAC

ira delphic said:


> Off topic but why is IM50 import only from Japan to US? Do you expect that to change? IEM's are so delicate even for a low cost IEM it matters to me.


 
 Business decision by Audio Technica.


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> Business decision by Audio Technica.




Business decision by AT US, only related to IM50/IM70, and if you buy it from Japanese retailer, you will not be covered by warranty in US. Accessory Jack is the best place to get IM50/70, they will service under warranty as well.


----------



## Darner

On Penon returns, for future reference if it's any help to anyone:
  
 You have to email Penon to return something. They don't seem to pay any attention to the returns form on their web site, even though it appears hooked up to your account and has a "status" category and everything. I filled it out carefully, but never got a response. Then even when I emailed them with the return ID listed on my account's "returns" page they didn't know anything about it. So forget the form, go with email. If you're a silly-head like me, you might think that the "submit" button on the returns form does something. It does not.
  
 It cost me $6.55 to send them back from the U.S., the cheapest I could find.
  
 Penon wants all accessories (earhooks, tips), but not the box, to be included when you send the IEM back in a padded envelope. That's what they told me. [ EDIT: They sent me another email saying the opposite, that they did not need the accessories after all, just the IEMs. Unfortunately, I already sent everything off, but hope it helps someone in the future. What RJ said was right about this after all. ]
  
 You can ask for a refund and order the same one at the same time, to make the turn-around quicker.
  
 OK, that's it!


----------



## Tom22

even though this wayy too late but  i have just finished my review for the JVC FXT 90s,(really late) but long story short, i like em! =)
 
subscribe, + Like! =)
 
http://www.head-fi.org/products/jvc-ha-fxt90/reviews/12573


----------



## Whitigir

deleted...and nevermind...i figured why


----------



## Ira Delphic

tom22 said:


> even though this wayy too late but  i have just finished my review for the JVC FXT 90s,(really late) but and long story short, i like em! =)
> 
> subscribe, + Like! =)
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/jvc-ha-fxt90/reviews/12573


 
  
 Very nice review, Tom! I see the FXT 90 is around $45 on Ebay from HK. Any thoughts on that? The FXT 90 is from 2012. An oldie but goodie for sure. Especially at the lower price.


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> deleted...and nevermind...i figured why


 
  
 Your best bet to combine CKR10 (bass) with IM03 (clarity) is hybrid design, and I would recommend A83.  Not exactly the same copy'n'paste tuning, but in the same ballpark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or perhaps wait for T2 Pro.
  
 ... and definitely sorry about your wallet


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> Your best bet to combine CKR10 (bass) with IM03 (clarity) is hybrid design, and I would recommend A83.  Not exactly the same copy'n'paste tuning, but in the same ballpark    Or perhaps wait for T2 Pro.
> 
> ... and definitely sorry about your wallet




Appreciate ! Lol my wallet is okay....and a83 is cheaper than I'm-03 ...dang it ....lol. You know why ? Because having babies....I can't enjoy my loud stereos setup anymore. I could renovate and build my basement for an acoustic room....or I could try portable with IEMS...and you already know what is cheaper lol.....

Next up is gonna be nw-zx2 I hope, and the reason why i deleted the original post was because i found the reason to drive the im03 wonderfully with my Z3....

I am getting full eargasm, and i take back what i said about im03 bass. It is very organic and impactfuls, punchy and strong  thank you twister!!


----------



## goa604

thatbeatsguy said:


> Close?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-332-iems-compared-fidue-a83-added-02-03-15-p-1033
> 
> 332 IEMs on this thread apparently.


 
 Ive seen lots of things on the internet over the years but this got to be the craziest thing ive ever seen. 
 I cant believe how much work and dedication must have went into that post.


----------



## 405line

I "dremmeled" the lid on one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141493804980?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D141493804980%26_rdc%3D1  fitted a dual opamp converter with opa627bp's, took some of the coating of around the cut, then used some conductive copper tape and gaffer to make good..with the modification the baby really kicks serious sonic ass..thought someone might want to know that...


----------



## twister6

405line said:


> I "dremmeled" the lid on one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141493804980?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%257CR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D141493804980%26_rdc%3D1  fitted a dual opamp converter with opa627bp's, took some of the coating of around the cut, then used some conductive copper tape and gaffer to make good..with the modification the baby really kicks serious sonic ass..thought someone might want to know that...


 
  
 Would like to see the pictures of the finished thing and maybe some intermittent DIY steps shots   Love those mods!!!
  
 I see that opamp is socketed in there, so you just replaced it with another model that has the same pinout or did something else?  Why did you have to cut the lid, it wasn't fitting or something?


----------



## bhazard

Aune B1 just got a nice review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aune-b1/reviews/12574


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys can you recommend a good mobile amp/DAC for $250 to $300. I'm waiting on the OPPO HA2 to see if they can defeat the JDS C5D


----------



## EISENbricher

Someone was wondering where to buy the ear guides from. I just came across some neat looking ear guides/hooks for cheap here ($5 for 2 pairs, free shipping): 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Diy-tools-welding-jig-speaker-headphone-plug-unit-retaining-clip-can-clip-8MM-9MM-10MM15MM/323026_2035855748.html
  
  

  
 Pretty useful if your cable carries noise, or if you just need to wear any earphone over the ear.


----------



## jant71

You can also buy the Sony S2 sports earbuds, the JOZ1 from ebay and get both a solid sounding pair of ear buds and a good pair of ear guides for $8.99 shipped. This one I bought is US only though...
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-S2-Sports-Walkman-MP3-Player-Clip-On-Ear-Hook-Running-Headphones-MDR-JOZ1-/350924900374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b4c10816


----------



## BloodyPenguin

jant71 said:


> You can also buy the Sony S2 sports earbuds, the JOZ1 from ebay and get both a solid sounding pair of ear buds and a good pair of ear guides for $8.99 shipped. This one I bought is US only though...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-S2-Sports-Walkman-MP3-Player-Clip-On-Ear-Hook-Running-Headphones-MDR-JOZ1-/350924900374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b4c10816




Perfect! I had a little bonus $5 on eBay, so only $4 for me. 

..


----------



## jant71

Cool! Though the included foams are as old as the buds so they may rip as mine did when putting them on, lol. They fit me better w/o the ear guides for the best sound but also they stay in well for me w/o the guides.  Interested to hear vs. the MC5.
  
 Though I'd recommend the Sony MDR-E0921 over these for sound. These if you want the ear guides


----------



## 405line

Thanks for the interest.
 Can't seem to get any pictures uploaded....what you have to do is cut an "access panel" in the area/case above the op-amp socket so as you can fit in this adapter http://tamaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=39_46&product_id=115 or similar, the dual to mono op-amp adapter will sit slightly outside the outer case like an American hot-rod.I have also added a class A mod in the form of a CRD. 
  
 I found the original LME49720 dual op-amp lacked sparkle and stereo imagery, maybe the burr-brown option is "better" however the opa627's made me immediately stop having to use the equalizer tweaks when using VLC, much clearer and crisper...and expensive..!!
  
 Really good portable amp for driving "difficult" headphones as I found my nexus7 wasn't really up to the job of driving most headphones without "hardening up", those bipolars you can see are 50W jobs.
  
 P.S if you can advise on how to upload pictures, I will upload the pictures i took;.


----------



## Ira Delphic

jant71 said:


> You can also buy the Sony S2 sports earbuds, the JOZ1 from ebay and get both a solid sounding pair of ear buds and a good pair of ear guides for $8.99 shipped. This one I bought is US only though...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-S2-Sports-Walkman-MP3-Player-Clip-On-Ear-Hook-Running-Headphones-MDR-JOZ1-/350924900374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b4c10816


 
  
 But earbuds...I wouldn't want them for any price.


----------



## jant71

Can't link to the Ostry homepage today. Any news?? Maybe the new info/product pages are going up? Are we close to the KC08 and/or KC07?


----------



## B9Scrambler

ira delphic said:


> But earbuds...I wouldn't want them for any price.


 

 Hey man....earbuds get a bad rap but some are pretty awesome. Don't knock em till you tried a good pair.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

b9scrambler said:


> Hey man....earbuds get a bad rap but some are pretty awesome. Don't knock em till you tried a good pair.




Earbuds are my favorite! So much fun. Just ordered a pair of Yuin Pk3s, can't wait to get them. 

..


----------



## jant71

My ~$9 Sony E0921 buds out of the Fiio X1 and E11K beats the Titan 1 and even the Aurisonics Rockets. Absolutely beautiful sound. Top 5 all time for me.


----------



## 1clearhead

jant71 said:


> My ~$9 Sony E0921 buds out of the Fiio X1 and E11K beats the Titan 1 and even the Aurisonics Rockets. Absolutely beautiful sound. Top 5 all time for me.


 
  
 Sony does make some of the best sound signatures I've ever heard. Would you think they're better than the Yuin earbuds? Because if they are? Then, I'll give these Sony's a shot! I looked them up and saw some picks.....they look pretty good! My current favorite and only earbud I carry are my Edifier H185, which competes head to head with Yuin. I'll definitely try the E0921's, thanks for the info.


----------



## Whitigir

Isnt dunu titan 1 an earbud hibrid ? And it has super hype going on ? Lol


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> My ~$9 Sony E0921 buds out of the Fiio X1 and E11K beats the Titan 1 and even the Aurisonics Rockets. Absolutely beautiful sound. Top 5 all time for me.


 
 Put that discovery in the thread then,


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> Isnt dunu titan 1 an earbud hibrid ? And it has super hype going on ? Lol


 
  
 Hybrid in terms of a design, half-shell earbud with an angled short nozzle, rather than a hybrid in terms of BA/Dynamic drivers.


----------



## jant71

1clearhead said:


> Sony does make some of the best sound signatures I've ever heard. Would you think they're better than the Yuin earbuds? Because if they are? Then, I'll give these Sony's a shot! I looked them up and saw some picks.....they look pretty good! My current favorite and only earbud I carry are my Edifier H185, which competes head to head with Yuin. I'll definitely try the E0921's, thanks for the info.


 

 Only had the PK2 and not at the same time or with the same gear outside of one Sony player. I liked both best with a bit of EQ out of Sony players(only source used in common for both) but I would safely say I like the Sony better than I did the Yuin.
  
 I also have the short cord E0921 so not sure if the long cable version may sound a bit different because of the extension I use. E0921 and E0931 are J-cord as well if that matters. 0931 is bigger in stage but brighter and a bit peaky and not as smooth. The 0931 has better extension on the ends though.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Put that discovery in the thread then,


 
  
 Buds aren't consistent though with fit and the synergy comes into play. Not quite as good out of my A15 though I have no amp at the moment. Happy cause my IM-02 sounds better than with the X1/E11K but 0921 not as great atm. Still think the driver(probably a Foster's driver) is a bit better than the one in the Titan 1 most esp. for being natural and organic sounding.
  
 Not gonna be as consistent as the love for the Titan 1 would be. A bigger YMMV here but if you like buds, have some decent foams(not sure IIR if they come with any or just on old so-so pair) and can spare around $10 it can't hurt to try.
  
 I originally found a review that favored the 0921 to the 0931 as well but I can't find that now so hardly a consensus.


----------



## EISENbricher

Hi, I have a Sennheiser Earbud (MX570, I guess) but I am not using it just because earbud don't fit well in my ears. 
  
 Some years ago I had an earbud to in-ear silicone adapter, which I had accidentally came across in local store. It made my then favorite Sony earbud sound amazing and fit well. But now I can't seem to find a similar adapter anywhere. Does anybody know any link where I can buy these?


----------



## Shadowsora

Hi, i have some spare euros to throw so i am asking for ultra low price iem recommendations, i was about to order ivery is-1 but a lot of guys are stating QC problems(well for that price range no wonder), i am between ivery is-1, awei q9, ivery is-3.
 My budget is pocket change so i don't want anything outstanding, just a chinese overperformer(don't recommend kz edse i am waiting them to arrive in any minute ).
  
 Thanks in advance.
  
 EDIT: Prefer mid/vocal oriented iem but can't get monoprice at the moment.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

shadowsora said:


> Hi, i have some spare euros to throw so i am asking for ultra low price iem recommendations, i was about to order ivery is-1 but a lot of guys are stating QC problems(well for that price range no wonder), i am between ivery is-1, awei q9, ivery is-3.
> My budget is pocket change so i don't want anything outstanding, just a chinese overperformer(don't recommend kz edse i am waiting them to arrive in any minute ).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


 
 One things' for sure: The IS-1 should be off your list. Not mid-centric, and *super* sibilant. No idea about the others.


----------



## dilidani

Awei Q9 looks good, sound is not bad for the price, but mine had channel imbalance. Tho it's super cheap, around 4-5 dollars, definitely worths a try!


----------



## sodesuka

thatbeatsguy said:


> One things' for sure: The IS-1 should be off your list. Not mid-centric, and *super* sibilant. No idea about the others.



 

There must be some highly varied production units for those Ivery (I don't doubt it) since mine is exactly the opposite of what you're describing, very warm with nice and clear mid to upper mid, moderate mid bass and recessed high. I like it much more for Jpop with female vocals than KC06. This make recommending the IEM hard though since you just don't know which sound you're gonna get lol.


----------



## Hisoundfi

KZ EDSE, KZ DT3, Philips SHE3590, Soundsoul S-018, vjjb k1 (for bass lovers) 

All around ten bucks or less, and all are budget kings


----------



## encoreAC

I also like the Sony MH1 (needs additional adapter though) and the Samsung S4 headset (HS3303).


----------



## bhazard

Anything new on the horizon? Seems a little quiet for new models. Haven't heard of much coming out.
  
 I'll do a review of the Bluebird U6 with MUSES02 added within the next few days. It's my birthday today so I'll be celebrating first.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Anything new on the horizon? Seems a little quiet for new models. Haven't heard of much coming out.
> 
> I'll do a review of the Bluebird U6 with MUSES02 added within the next few days. It's my birthday today so I'll be celebrating first.




Happy birthday! 

Im really looking forward to that U6 review. I've finally got mine up and running but still get distortion with pretty much all full sized cans I've paired it with. Either the power claims are very off or there's something else wrong with my unit......


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Anything new on the horizon? Seems a little quiet for new models. Haven't heard of much coming out.
> 
> I'll do a review of the Bluebird U6 with MUSES02 added within the next few days. It's my birthday today so I'll be celebrating first.


Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## clee290

bhazard said:


> Anything new on the horizon? Seems a little quiet for new models. Haven't heard of much coming out.
> 
> I'll do a review of the Bluebird U6 with MUSES02 added within the next few days. It's my birthday today so I'll be celebrating first.


 
 The most recent thing I remember being announced was the Fidue A73. Not sure how far away the actual release date is though 
  
 And happy birthday!


----------



## encoreAC

Yes, the Havi b6 are the next exciting thing for me. Sadly the Havi b6 thread got locked...


----------



## vlenbo

encoreac said:


> Yes, the Havi b6 are the next exciting thing for me. Sadly the Havi b6 thread got locked...:eek:



And people already relaxed too, what a shame.


----------



## RedJohn456

vlenbo said:


> And people already relaxed too, what a shame.


 

 Lets not dwell on whats been done, lets just make sure we don't let it happen again. I should have known better than to respond to that poster but I know better now. 
  
 This makes me want the B6 even more!


----------



## encoreAC

vlenbo said:


> And people already relaxed too, what a shame.


 
 Yes! I hope Baycode opens a new thread and we will behave better. We just need to collectively embrace our inner zen


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> Anything new on the horizon? Seems a little quiet for new models. Haven't heard of much coming out.
> 
> I'll do a review of the Bluebird U6 with MUSES02 added within the next few days. It's my birthday today so I'll be celebrating first.


 
  
 You're supposed to tell us!


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Yes, the Havi b6 are the next exciting thing for me. Sadly the Havi b6 thread got locked...


 
  
 Were a bunch of posts deleted from the thread? For the life of me I don't know why these threads get locked.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Were a bunch of posts deleted from the thread? For the life of me I don't know why these threads get locked.


 
 Now that you are mention it, yes, some posts got deleted. It was not very interesting or dramatic anyways, so it's not worth to thematize it here


----------



## mrmoto050

bhazard said:


> Anything new on the horizon? Seems a little quiet for new models. Haven't heard of much coming out.
> 
> I'll do a review of the Bluebird U6 with MUSES02 added within the next few days. It's my birthday today so I'll be celebrating first.


 

@bhazard Late to the party, but Happy Birthday


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> You're supposed to tell us!


 
 +1!


----------



## gyx11

I'm not too sure of the rules and policies here, and whilst I don't know the appropriate channel for me to express my sentiments, I think it's best that information be as transparent as possible, and hence my posting in this thread. If any administrators actually bother to read this or venture into this thread, then please enlighten me as to why the Havi B6 thread was locked.
  
 I can understand that there are certain posters who are unable to refrain from certain types of posts. That is not an issue for contention. But that still doesn't warrant
  
 1) Closing down a thread without any fair warning
 2) Not taking into account that the thread had already steered away from the nasty posts that had earlier surfaced
 3) Disregarding the efforts of the thread creator, who painstakingly spent time and effort to provide useful information to a product that is set for launch
 4) Closing down a thread for an occurrence which has plagued other threads before. I don't see the same infringement being applied in those cases.
  
 It's actually less of why the B6 thread was shut down, but more of why other alternatives weren't pursued. A better solution would have simply been to personally warn those who were guilty of unconstructive behaviour, clean up the thread of the unwanted mess, and then allowed it to carry on as per normal. That way, the 99% of innocent people would still have been able to read and update the thread with useful information of a highly anticipated product (the very purpose of Head-fi?)
  
 Instead, just shutting it down completely, silently and abruptly just reeks of 杀一儆百, which is just totally uncalled for. I get that none of the admins actually read the B6 threads since it's regarding a product geared towards the budget conscious community. I'm not saying that it's anything to do with elite JH Layla level IEMs vs Budget Havi B6, but in all honesty I do not think a thread regarding a darling product would have been so effortlessly shut down if similar dissenting posts had occurred in it. The B6 might mean nothing in the eyes of elite audiophiles, but it means a lot to many of us.


----------



## mochill

Happy birthday bhazard


----------



## mochill

mines on Wednesday


----------



## RedJohn456

Happy Birthday @bhazard have an awesome one!


----------



## ZapX629

Happy Birthday, bhazard. You've been a huge drain on my wallet.


----------



## EISENbricher

Happy birthday, bhazard my friend. May the sonic gods have their blessings on you forever!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Happy birthday to hazard and happy birthday to me too. I think that this thread will be dorm in the next month or so because of the Chinese new year.


----------



## smith

mochill said:


> mines on Wednesday


 

 Me Too !


----------



## twister6

Happy belated b-day to @bhazard and happy upcoming b-day to @Mo!!!


----------



## clee290

mochill said:


> mines on Wednesday


 
  
  


smith said:


> Me Too !


 

 Whaaaat! Me too!


----------



## Whitigir

Happy birthday to bharzard too


----------



## B9Scrambler

Happy bday Bhazard!


----------



## bhazard

Thanks guys, and happy early birthday to Mo, Smith, and CLee.
  
 Yep, I figured with Chinese New Year it would be slow, but the DN-2000J looks very promising. Love the 4 wire cable (just like the havi)


----------



## sbose

@bhazard Happy Birthday and i hope you will have a very prosperous year ahead of you.
 Moe SS01 at 44$ is it a good buy ?? i know you had it, what do you think ? or is there any better option available at 45$.
 currently i have FidueA63,Qstry kc6 and SM E30.


----------



## bhazard

sbose said:


> @bhazard Happy Birthday and i hope you will have a very prosperous year ahead of you.
> Moe SS01 at 44$ is it a good buy ?? i know you had it, what do you think ? or is there any better option available at 45$.
> currently i have FidueA63,Qstry kc6 and SM E30.


 
 It would be a sidegrade to what you already have.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

gyx11 said:


> I'm not too sure of the rules and policies here, and whilst I don't know the appropriate channel for me to express my sentiments, I think it's best that information be as transparent as possible, and hence my posting in this thread. If any administrators actually bother to read this or venture into this thread, then please enlighten me as to why the Havi B6 thread was locked.
> 
> I can understand that there are certain posters who are unable to refrain from certain types of posts. That is not an issue for contention. But that still doesn't warrant
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1000
 whoever locks the thread should have the decency to post the reason as the last post.
 Very sad that there is no procedure established or followed in these cases.


----------



## waynes world

oopswrongplanet said:


> +1000
> whoever locks the thread should have the decency to post the reason as the last post.
> Very sad that there is no procedure established or followed in these cases.


 
  
 For those that missed it, the B6 thread....


----------



## encoreAC

oopswrongplanet said:


> +1000
> whoever locks the thread should have the decency to post the reason as the last post.
> Very sad that there is no procedure established or followed in these cases.


 
 I agree, the ATH-R70x thread recently, got locked for a while without any warning and reason beforehand too. People seem to be completely fine with it and I personally don't care, but it still makes wonder the deal here is.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> For those that missed it, the B6 thread....


 
 It's all a marketing scheme I tell you, look how much attention the b6 got now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 simply geniuses!


----------



## Baycode

encoreac said:


> It's all a marketing scheme I tell you, look how much attention the b6 got now
> 
> simply geniuses!




Idea is as crazy as the pitcure on the abowe


----------



## EISENbricher

gyx11 said:


> I'm not too sure of the rules and policies here, and whilst I don't know the appropriate channel for me to express my sentiments, I think it's best that information be as transparent as possible, and hence my posting in this thread. If any administrators actually bother to read this or venture into this thread, then please enlighten me as to why the Havi B6 thread was locked.
> 
> I can understand that there are certain posters who are unable to refrain from certain types of posts. That is not an issue for contention. But that still doesn't warrant
> 
> ...



+1
Very sensible post. 

I've beem moderator on multiple forums, and usually policies direct us to warn the troublemakers, and ban in severe cases.


----------



## sodesuka

I think going off topic for too long with no real discussion actually pertaining the thread's topic is one of the reason. I'm certainly a bit annoyed with having the thread bumped, got excited while clicking it, and left disappointed when it's just another stream of 10 meme pictures, and this happen daily.


----------



## Koolpep

Our mods are busy people in important jobs. That they do what they do is already amazing as they do not get paid for their work. Justifying every action and the subsequent tidal wave of discussion about it (like what we do here) is a waste of their time. This forum is not a democracy, the rules are laid out clearly and it says that there will be no discussion or reasoning or any obligation telling you why and what.

However unless you are not banned you are free to start another thread as often as you like. 

Maybe the thread starter should try to keep the thread on track and not let it turn into something silly.

Sometimes thread get locked for some time to calm things down and they are getting reopened later. 

Disclaimer: I am talking general here, I don't know the B6 thread.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like headphones by Hisoundfi
  
 I listen to headphones
  
 When I'm with friends or alone
  
 Headphones are really cool
  
 I use them at work, and my son uses his at school
  
 Sometimes I listen to my headphones, and sometimes I don't
  
 There's time when I listen, and sometimes I won't
  
 When I don't have headphones I'm sad
  
 When I do have headphones I'm glad
  
 Chinese headphones are really cool
  
 American headphones are really cool too
  
 Sennheiser Germans got it going on
  
 And sometimes T-Peos will play my favorite song.
  
 All I can say is that headphones rule
  
 And if you're a troll that schiit ain't cool.
  
 I like headphones.
  
  
  
  
 Head-fi over and out


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> I like headphones by Hisoundfi
> 
> I listen to headphones
> 
> ...


 
 beautiful!


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> beautiful!


Ya, I teared up while I was writing it.


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> Ya, I teared up while I was writing it.


 
 And thus the most important poet of our generation was born....I wouldn't recommend to listen to headphones when you are with friends though


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> And thus the most important poet of our generation was born....I wouldn't recommend to listen to headphones when you are with friends though


Who needs friends when you're a famous poet? 

Boom

LOL


----------



## EISENbricher

Lol HiSound.... That was a nice one.


----------



## Hisoundfi

You're welcome world.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

hisoundfi said:


> encoreac said:
> 
> 
> > And thus the most important poet of our generation was born....I wouldn't recommend to listen to headphones when you are with friends though
> ...


 

 Oh, you!


----------



## H20Fidelity

gyx11 said:


> I'm not too sure of the rules and policies here, and whilst I don't know the appropriate channel for me to express my sentiments, I think it's best that information be as transparent as possible, and hence my posting in this thread. If any administrators actually bother to read this or venture into this thread, then please enlighten me as to why the Havi B6 thread was locked.
> 
> I can understand that there are certain posters who are unable to refrain from certain types of posts. That is not an issue for contention. But that still doesn't warrant
> 
> ...


 
  
 I do not correspond with the moderation team directly. I do however, see a lot here. For those that missed it, the B6 thread was temporarily locked because things became out of hand between 1 - 3 members, things started getting personal. I can only gather the thread was closed not only to prevent flaming going further (put a dead end on it) but also to allow a cool down period. The reason you cannot see what happened is because the offending posts were deleted. How do I know this? I watched it all happen.


----------



## RedSky0

These look interesting (at least based on aesthetics for USD$47). Unfortunately can't find any reviews or opinions.
  
 ARKON AWM130
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Artiste-ARKON-AWM130-50mm-Driver-Dynamic-HIFI-Deep-Bass-Stereo-Music-Computer-MP3-4-PHone-Headphones/32232692932.html
  
 Nice looking padding, detachable cable, although on-ear.


----------



## Negah77

Hi, since I'm a newbie here I'm not sure I can post this in this topic, but I'm looking for good quality portable headphones which I can use outdoors (when I go to work) and I don't want to spend too much money on it, around $40/50 tops.
  
 I'm really interested in Asian brands (that's why I'm posting this here) and was looking at the Takstar HD5500, but I read that these have way too much bass, which I don't like. I do like a nice punchy bass, but just not too much. I already own the Takstar HI2050, which I really, really love, but I wouldn't want to go outside with it (a bit too big and heavy for that). I've been searching and searching for something like the HD5500 but with a little less bass and I'm getting tired of it... Can someone recommend me anything? 
  
 The Somic M1 seems interesting to me, they look kind of nice, but I can't find any information/reviews on it:
  
 http://www.somic-elec.com/products/02/01/2014-03-26/96.html
  
 I've also been looking at some other stuff from Somic (MM185), Takstar and Senmai (HD900), but don't know if those are any good. I almost bought the Takstar HD2000, until I read here that it doesn't come anywhere near the quality of the HI2050.


----------



## Tamirci

redsky0 said:


> These look interesting (at least based on aesthetics for USD$47). Unfortunately can't find any reviews or opinions.
> 
> ARKON AWM130
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Artiste-ARKON-AWM130-50mm-Driver-Dynamic-HIFI-Deep-Bass-Stereo-Music-Computer-MP3-4-PHone-Headphones/32232692932.html
> ...


 
 Reminded me of ATH MSR7 Gunmetal at looks and detachable cable. I think it won't hurt to blind buy and try


----------



## Hal Rockwell

redsky0 said:


> These look interesting (at least based on aesthetics for USD$47). Unfortunately can't find any reviews or opinions.
> 
> ARKON AWM130
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Artiste-ARKON-AWM130-50mm-Driver-Dynamic-HIFI-Deep-Bass-Stereo-Music-Computer-MP3-4-PHone-Headphones/32232692932.html
> ...


 
  
 Here is their site.


negah77 said:


> Hi, since I'm a newbie here I'm not sure I can post this in this topic, but I'm looking for good quality portable headphones which I can use outdoors (when I go to work) and I don't want to spend too much money on it, around $40/50 tops.
> 
> I'm really interested in Asian brands (that's why I'm posting this here) and was looking at the Takstar HD5500, but I read that these have way too much bass, which I don't like. I do like a nice punchy bass, but just not too much. I already own the Takstar HI2050, which I really, really love, but I wouldn't want to go outside with it (a bit too big and heavy for that). I've been searching and searching for something like the HD5500 but with a little less bass and I'm getting tired of it... Can someone recommend me anything?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Will be hard finding full size cans or even on ears in this price range that seal, sound as good or better than HI2050 and will be compact enough to take outside. I have a couple of somic models and I can say that MM163 sound really good. I didn't compare them against HI2050 though and I don't think that they are small enough to take outside. I suggest going with IEMs instead.


----------



## Negah77

Thanks. I looked at the MM163, how is the bass with this model? I read somewhere these headphones yield an incredibly flat frequency response throughout the spectrum, bass included. Like I said earlier, I don't like too much of it (like the Takstar HD5500), but I do like a nice punchy bass.
  
 I know it's hard to find what I want , but the Takstar HD5500 seemed good enough for me except for the bass. So I thought there's got to be something like that out there but with a little less bass?
  
 Does anyone have any experience with the Edifier H840?
  
 The Artiste/Arkon AWP3000A looks nice too, but not a review anywhere....
 Edit: Never mind, I found a Chinese review (http://m.nanrenwo.net/article/65285.html).


----------



## Tamirci

Ordered an Arkon AWM130  Will share my impressions as it arrives.


----------



## RedSky0

Oh cool! Very interested to hear you thoughts


----------



## peter123

redsky0 said:


> Oh cool! Very interested to hear you thoughts




+1, me too


----------



## luberconn

hisoundfi said:


> I like headphones by Hisoundfi
> 
> I listen to headphones
> 
> ...


----------



## gimster

lucius said:


> LMUE has 2 new vented IEMs listed in new products and they look damn good !
> They claim they both have balanced sound and spacious soundstage
> Anyone ready to take the plunge ?
> 
> ...




Was heading to Plaza Singapura when my old UE600 crapped out. Wanted a pair of in-ears to use while shopping. Tried the Mix-1 at Toy Outpost where Lendmeurears has it for auditioning and they were pretty good. Had to pay 42 SGD instead of the discounted price on the website ($35) though. Think I'll keep using them for a while.


----------



## rontant

gimster said:


> Was heading to Plaza Singapura when my old UE600 crapped out. Wanted a pair of in-ears to use while shopping. Tried the Mix-1 at Toy Outpost where Lendmeurears has it for auditioning and they were pretty good. Had to pay 42 SGD instead of the discounted price on the website ($35) though. Think I'll keep using them for a while.


 
 So walk-in customers are not preferred?


----------



## EISENbricher

gimster said:


> Was heading to Plaza Singapura when my old UE600 crapped out. Wanted a pair of in-ears to use while shopping. Tried the Mix-1 at Toy Outpost where Lendmeurears has it for auditioning and they were pretty good. Had to pay 42 SGD instead of the discounted price on the website ($35) though. Think I'll keep using them for a while.


 
 Mix-1's appearance is pretty good for price. Can you post some pics please? Want to know how they look in real.


----------



## ilikeiem

*Happy Chinese New Year*
  
 New year has begun.  Fidue A71 is still one of my favorite chinese IEM.  Not for people who don't like bass!
  
 Fidue A71 Dual Dynamic Drivers HIFI earphone
 - 10mm exclusive *subwoofer* & 6.8mm titanium dynamic drivers
 - Full range 2 way system design for two individual drivers
 - Excellent divider & acoustic chamber design for accurate & detailed sound
 - Hi-end 7N-OFC, single sided able for purer sound & better quality
 - Fascinating Vocal & Impressive sound stage performance


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> *Happy Chinese New Year*
> 
> New year has begun.  Fidue A71 is still one of my favorite chinese IEM.  Not for people who don't like bass!
> 
> ...


 
 Same to you. Not so good for me though, I'm facing severe shipping delays because of that lol.
  
 Do they fit well?


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> Same to you. Not so good for me though, I'm facing severe shipping delays because of that lol.
> 
> Do they fit well?


 
 Fidue A71,  fit very well.


----------



## Midgetguy

ilikeiem said:


> *Happy Chinese New Year*
> 
> New year has begun.  Fidue A71 is still one of my favorite chinese IEM.  Not for people who don't like bass!
> 
> ...


 

 And a Happy Chinese New Year to you too. I recently received my Fidue A83s. Great set of IEMs, though I do wish it was a deeper fit. Funnily enough, now that you mention it, a generous number of the IEMs I've used are Chinese in origin. Chinese companies have done a bang-up job with IEMs as of late.


----------



## DJScope

ilikeiem said:


> *Happy Chinese New Year*
> 
> New year has begun.  Fidue A71 is still one of my favorite chinese IEM.  Not for people who don't like bass!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Love my A71s


----------



## gimster

eisenbricher said:


> Mix-1's appearance is pretty good for price. Can you post some pics please? Want to know how they look in real.





Here you go. That's all the earphones I have on this trip.


----------



## ozkan

ilikeiem said:


> *Happy Chinese New Year*
> 
> New year has begun.  Fidue A71 is still one of my favorite chinese IEM.  Not for people who don't like bass!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you try UE600 tips on them?


----------



## EISENbricher

gimster said:


> Here you go. That's all the earphones I have on this trip.


 
 Thanks for the pic : ) 
 They look sweet.


----------



## gimster

eisenbricher said:


> Thanks for the pic : )
> They look sweet.



They're all right. But I prefer the TTPOD T2.


----------



## luberconn

i just saw some "margaritaville audio" headphones called the Mix1.  lol jimmy buffet headphones.  i guess they are made by MTX Audio.


----------



## ilikeiem

ozkan said:


> Did you try UE600 tips on them?


 
 Ear tips that come with A71 are already good enough and it fit very well.  For people who don't like bass, bi-flange tips can tame the bass down. Shallow insertion will do the job too. 
 So I didn't try UE600 tips.


----------



## waynes world

ilikeiem said:


> Ear tips that come with A71 are already good enough and it fit very well.  For people who don't like bass, bi-flange tips can tame the bass down. Shallow insertion will do the job too.
> So I didn't try UE600 tips.


 
  
 The Medium Spiral Dot tips work really well with the A71's also.


----------



## DJScope

ilikeiem said:


> Ear tips that come with A71 are already good enough and it fit very well.  For people who don't like bass, bi-flange tips can tame the bass down. Shallow insertion will do the job too.
> So I didn't try UE600 tips.




My favourite are the dual flange wide bore tips. The A71 is by far the most comfortable IEM I've tried. Once they're in your ears you just forget they're there.


----------



## waynes world

djscope said:


> My favourite are the dual flange wide bore tips. The A71 is by far the most comfortable IEM I've tried. Once they're in your ears you just forget they're there.




Which ones?


----------



## DJScope

waynes world said:


> Which ones?




Not 100% sure where they came from but I think they came with the Xiaomi Pistons.


----------



## luberconn

the stock pistons tips are my favorite too.  that's what i used on my T1E's and now on my Tpeos H200.  i want to buy more of their tips but cannot find them for sale.  i ordered some vmoda Bliss tips to try out since one of my Piston tips is starting to tear.


----------



## nimrodiny

Ok guys, I'm still on the quest for the perfect work horse / training IEM. I had my faith in the Meelec M6 Pro, but unfortunately IMO they were disappointing by all means, especially fit / isolation wise. I'm looking for in ear, super comfy fit with great isolation, preferably with inline microphone. The sound signature i'm looking for is on the warmer side, wide sound-stage with good separation but a bit more emphasis on the bass. Unlike the M6 Pro, I don't like when the treble or high notes are piercing and the rest are being pretty much thrown away. Of course, would be nice if they look cool, design is something I'm always willing to pay for. Budges is around $60 or less (duh!). Thanks in advance. BTW, I already have the TTPOD T1E, Xiaomi Piston and Meelec M6 Pro so no need to suggest them   Anyone tried the Tennmak Dulcimer? ($25)


----------



## ilikeiem

nimrodiny said:


> Ok guys, I'm still on the quest for the perfect work horse / training IEM. I had my faith in the Meelec M6 Pro, but unfortunately IMO they were disappointing by all means, especially fit / isolation wise. I'm looking for in ear, super comfy fit with great isolation, preferably with inline microphone. The sound signature i'm looking for is on the warmer side, wide sound-stage with good separation but a bit more emphasis on the bass. Unlike the M6 Pro, I don't like when the treble or high notes are piercing and the rest are being pretty much thrown away. Of course, would be nice if they look cool, design is something I'm always willing to pay for. Budges is around $60 or less (duh!). Thanks in advance. BTW, I already have the TTPOD T1E, Xiaomi Piston and Meelec M6 Pro so no need to suggest them   Anyone tried the Tennmak Dulcimer? ($25)


 
 Try Moxpad X6  ($29.99).


----------



## nimrodiny

ilikeiem said:


> Try Moxpad X6  ($29.99).


 
 Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, They are very tempting, however the reviews don't seem to seal the deal. Have you tried them?
  
 To be honest, the perfect IEM for me would be the TTPOD T1E sound sig with a better fit (Over the ear loop style) and with inline mic. I wish.


----------



## Ira Delphic

nimrodiny said:


> ilikeiem said:
> 
> 
> > Try Moxpad X6  ($29.99).
> ...


 
  
 I you want an IEM that will stay in your ear - Yurbuds - yurbuds.com. I never tried them but lots of reviews on Amazon.


----------



## ilikeiem

nimrodiny said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, They are very tempting, however the reviews don't seem to seal the deal. Have you tried them?
> 
> To be honest, the perfect IEM for me would be the TTPOD T1E sound sig with a better fit (Over the ear loop style) and with inline mic. I wish.


 
 To be honest I have TTPOD T1E, Tennmak Dulicmer, Moxpad X6, .... I still recommend Moxpad X6. ( I won't recommend anything I haven't tried before. )


----------



## nimrodiny

ilikeiem said:


> To be honest I have TTPOD T1E, Tennmak Dulicmer, Moxpad X6, .... I still recommend Moxpad X6. ( I won't recommend anything I haven't tried before. )


 
 Awesome, Thank you! I'll probably pulling the trigger. Hah. Here goes another $30.
  
 BTW, What do you guys think about these DIY IE800 2nd edition sold by Tennmak store on Aliexpress? They look pretty amazing, with inline mic as well.


----------



## altrunox

Well there're some dudes here with experience on chinese smarthphones so...
 Anything to say about THL?
 I was looking for the THL 4000, well it has an amazing 4000mAh battery and very nice price, that is almost everything I was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 iNew V1 also looks interesting...


----------



## ansi

altrunox said:


> Well there're some dudes here with experience on chinese smarthphones so...
> Anything to say about THL?
> I was looking for the THL 4000, well it has an amazing 4000mAh battery and very nice price, that is almost everything I was looking for
> 
> ...


 
  
 THL uses "turn-key" reference designs from MediaTek and Spreadtrum, just like most of the low-cost manufacturers in China. So the only hardware differences between them are batteries, screens and plastic. Software may have some quirks especially if the manufacturer felt the need to start customizing Android, but in general, the stuff is not horrible.


----------



## Tom22

finally finished!
  
 this took a long time.... theres so much to say...
  
 I know theres a lot of talk of the ttpod t2! hopefully this video clears things up! 
  
 hope you guys enjoy it!
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t2-3driver-hybrid-2ba-dynamic-hybrid-drive-ed-29689-ta7801-headphones-blue-gray/reviews/12604


----------



## encoreAC

tom22 said:


> finally finished!
> 
> this took a long time.... theres so much to say...
> 
> ...




 Nice! You are slowly becoming one of my trusted reviewers!


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> Nice! You are slowly becoming one of my trusted reviewers!


 
 Tom is good at reviewing, IMO with more experience in future he will become even better reviewer.


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> Tom is good at reviewing, IMO with more experience in future he will become even better reviewer.


 
 I agree, the only thing I dislike about most reviews that they put the mid-range on a same level with vocals. Vocals are in my opinion much more. It's the right combination of all frequencies what makes vocals sound beautiful. Vocals on a purely mid-centric phone sound horrible imo since the lower frequencies enhances the thickness and treble the depth of vocals, which would be missing otherwise.


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> I agree, the only thing I dislike about most reviews that they put the mid-range on a same level with vocals. Vocals are in my opinion much more. It's the right combination of all frequencies what makes vocals sound beautiful. Vocals on a purely mid-centric phone sound horrible imo since the lower frequencies enhances the thickness and treble the depth of vocals, which would be missing otherwise.



Couldn't have said it better. I fully agree with this.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

encoreac said:


> I agree, the only thing I dislike about most reviews that they put the mid-range on a same level with vocals. Vocals are in my opinion much more. It's the right combination of all frequencies what makes vocals sound beautiful. Vocals on a purely mid-centric phone sound horrible imo since the lower frequencies enhances the thickness and treble the depth of vocals, which would be missing otherwise.


 
 So true. This also applies to other instruments like the guitar -- it needs the bass, midrange, and treble to come together to sound its best.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

altrunox said:


> Well there're some dudes here with experience on chinese smarthphones so...
> Anything to say about THL?
> I was looking for the THL 4000, well it has an amazing 4000mAh battery and very nice price, that is almost everything I was looking for
> iNew V1 also looks interesting...




thl makes great low budget phones. Lately I've been using my old W8 Beyond since the power button on my thl 5000 died after 6 months of use and I'm waiting for spare parts from aliexpress that are being delayed because of Chinese new year. It's a game of chance like with any other brand. You can buy something that will last you for 3 years straight and you can buy something that will crap out on you within a couple of months. Well, at least the spare parts are cheap. I like Chinese phones. With their prices so low I can keep buying myself new phones every year and not worry too much if they break.


----------



## Tom22

encoreac said:


> Nice! You are slowly becoming one of my trusted reviewers!


 
  


eisenbricher said:


> Tom is good at reviewing, IMO with more experience in future he will become even better reviewer.


 
  


encoreac said:


> I agree, the only thing I dislike about most reviews that they put the mid-range on a same level with vocals. Vocals are in my opinion much more. It's the right combination of all frequencies what makes vocals sound beautiful. Vocals on a purely mid-centric phone sound horrible imo since the lower frequencies enhances the thickness and treble the depth of vocals, which would be missing otherwise.


 
 thanks guys! i really appreciate the compliments! i have lots underway! =)


----------



## waynes world

djscope said:


> Not 100% sure where they came from but I think they came with the Xiaomi Pistons.


 
  
 I found some mystery double flangers with a medium bore. The result.. very nice. The mid-bass is toned down very nicely, resulting in a nice balance, clarity and openness that I wasn't expecting out of them. But that awesome bass still comes out to play when required. Yup, the A71's do indeed rock


----------



## ilikeiem

waynes world said:


> I found some mystery double flangers with a medium bore. The result.. very nice. The mid-bass is toned down very nicely, resulting in a nice balance, clarity and openness that I wasn't expecting out of them. But that awesome bass still comes out to play when required. Yup, the A71's do indeed rock


 
  
 I also get excellent result with whirlwind eartips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( strong punchy mid bass + more clarity and openness )   
  

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html


----------



## luberconn

those whirlwind ones came with my T1E and i think they made them sound dull IMO and made the inside of my ear canals hurt.  the one thing they did do is seal well.


----------



## bhazard

Sidy D30 40mm driver headphobnes. Around $45. Looks interesting
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w5003-9929498626.1.e7ZEWk&id=43464088550&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## boltasz

are the ovlengs any good? I might get the X8 version for 10 dolars, are they any good?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

boltasz said:


> are the ovlengs any good? I might get the X8 version for 10 dolars, are they any good?




No Ovleng model I ever purchased was worth mentioning quality wise.


----------



## ilikeiem

luberconn said:


> those whirlwind ones came with my T1E and i think they made them sound dull IMO and made the inside of my ear canals hurt.  the one thing they did do is seal well.


 
  
 My friend, in order to get excellent result you need the right combination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Fidue A71 is really unique. If you try to insert the tips into your ear canals too deep, you will experience real bass cannon, it will shake your head.  Just do shallow insertion, bass will be tamed and beautiful vocal will step forward. You can even  hang A71 on your ear just like normal earbud.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will feel more comfortable. 
  
 Many people try to get close system into their ears with A71, that kind of configuration is for basshead! Don’t do it if you’re not bass lover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In conclusion, sound signature depends very much on *how you insert the tips*. 
  
*A71 is really awesome!!!   This is definitely a great release from Fidue.*


----------



## xtwargodtx

Effing t1e's died the 3rd day sigh left channel went out waiting on a refund. I think I might go vsonic vsd1s any suggestions in looking for under 50 CAD I listen to Edm and r&b


----------



## Pierjan27

Hi all
  
 I plan to buy one of these so nice preamps. Especially the Topping NX1 (or the Bluebird U6, or U3, or the Breeze Audio E11, or E13)
 I've read a few pages ago that somebody was waiting for a Bluebird E6 and would compare it with the Topping NX1. The U6 looks really nice.
  
 But, sadly, I've never found such a message from him!
  
 So, for anybody who has this E6, what do you think about it? Better or not than the Topping?
 I've read too some words about the Breeze, now the Breeze E13 is available, what about it?
  
 First, I planned to buy the Muse TU-20, so nice with it's tube (I already have some 6922 tubes), but I've read so many bad reviews about it that I gave up. Maybe one day The Bravo V2...
  
 I'll use it with my Nexus7 2k3 tablet and my Sony Z1 phone.
 Headphones will be a Fostex TH-7B and a Sennheiser Momentum On-ear. (Awaiting Takstar 2050 because of the CHinese new year)
 Listening to every type of music, except metal, reggae and Rap.
  
 Thanks 
 Pierre - From France
  
 Almost same message in the Topping NX1 thread (never know, maybe some different people, some different advices )


----------



## jj69

pierjan27 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I plan to buy one of these so nice preamps. Especially the Topping NX1 (or the Bluebird U6, or U3, or the Breeze Audio E11, or E13)
> I've read a few pages ago that somebody was waiting for a Bluebird E6 and would compare it with the Topping NX1. The U6 looks really nice.
> ...


 
  
 I received my Bluebird U6 a couple of weeks back.  I got it to use with my Sennheiser HD600.  It's not fully burned in (100 hours recommended by seller), but so far I like it.  It's definitely not warm like the FiiO amps, but it might actually be a bit bass-shy.  I purchased an LME upgrade op amp that I haven't installed yet to replace the stock TI.  I have no idea of how much difference that will make.  At this point I haven't done much serious listening, so the jury's still out on it.  Definitely a good buy at $56, but I can't yet say how it compares overall to FiiO E12 or C&C BH2.  Sorry, I don't have a Topping to compare. 
  
 I can report a couple of basic things about the U6 as well.  First, the low gain setting is useless. It's not really low gain at all, but more of a soundfield expander setting (and a really bad one at that).  Unfortunately, this means you can't really use the U6 with IEMs at all because it puts out far too much power at low volume settings. 
  
 Second (and this is something the seller warned me about), you must never charge the amp unless the Power switch is set to the OFF position.  Apparently, the amp will fry itself if you do (this happened to another member here).  The seller actually advised me to do the following when charging: (1) Switch the Power button OFF; and (2) unplug all other cables attached to the U6. 
  
 I'm not sure if it's a design flaw or not, but it is a bit scary knowing you can fry your amp if you forget to switch it off first.


----------



## twister6

jj69 said:


> .....
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a design flaw or not, but it is a bit scary knowing you can fry your amp if you forget to switch it off first.


 
  
 It's like this with any electronic device, it's not advisable to hot-plug it.  OpAmp will have a power and a ground pins and if you are inserting it into a socket incorrectly or short a power pin to another signal - you can fry it.  Plus, don't forget to touch a metal frame or something metal to discharge static before handling any ICs.  As you walk on a carpet or depending on the cloth you wear or if it's dry in the house/room - there is a charge generated in your body and through ESD (electro static discharge) you can zap IC with a big amount of voltage that will either fry it or compromise its lifetime operation.  So, turn all the power off first, then touch something metal around you to discharge your body, and then replace the opamp IC.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Cross-Posting from the Titan 1 thread:


thatbeatsguy said:


> Review is now up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12615
> http://db-headphones.blogspot.com/2015/02/dunu-titan-1.html


----------



## Lucius

rontant said:


> So walk-in customers are not preferred?


 
  
 You can get website discounted price if you talk to them first. Their physical shop is actually a locker inside a toy shop. Staff working there is not from LMUE.
 Anyway, you still get excellent service all around since LMUE people are really responsive, including on FB chat 
 I just got GR07 CE and local purchase went silky smooth.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

tom22 said:


> finally finished!
> 
> this took a long time.... theres so much to say...
> 
> ...




You described them as intimate but said the soundstage was good. Have you heard the havi b3pro? How does the soundstage compare? I'm all about 3dsoundstage and holographic imaging. I like the havi but its a little too hard panned left and right rather than encompassing. Tuning on havi is near exactly my speed, just give me a hair more sub bass extension and slam


----------



## rontant

lucius said:


> You can get website discounted price if you talk to them first. Their physical shop is actually a locker inside a toy shop. Staff working there is not from LMUE.
> Anyway, you still get excellent service all around since LMUE people are really responsive, including on FB chat
> I just got GR07 CE and local purchase went silky smooth.


 
  
 I did visit the locker inside the Toy Outpost about a year ago but I didn't buy anything or talk to any of the girls there.


----------



## jj69

Yes, but most of these portable amps have some sort of protection circuit.  The Bluebird apparently has none at all. 
  
 Quote:


twister6 said:


> It's like this with any electronic device, it's not advisable to hot-plug it.


----------



## nimrodiny

Yo guys, so I keep reading about these DIY IE800 that can be found on multiple Chinese sites and I was able to get some good reviews on these:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html
 Looks interesting for ~$28, isn't it? Anyone tried them by mistake? I talked to the seller and he claims the sound sig is rather cold with great clarity and details and deep bass.


----------



## EISENbricher

Has anybody tried OnePlus Silver Bullets? I can get these for $14 here. 
  
 http://www.amazon.in/OnePlus-Silver-Bullet-Earphones/dp/B00PLQQ1GU/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1424603352&sr=1-5


----------



## twister6

jj69 said:


> Yes, but most of these portable amps have some sort of protection circuit.  The Bluebird apparently has none at all.


 
  
 We are talking about two different things, bud. Any active electronic circuit does require to have protection (over-voltage, over-current during charging, and some basic filtering to clean up power supply, etc.).  But, unless I misunderstood your original question/comment, we are talking about amplifier with power on and someone going in with bare hands and removing a socketed opamp chip (IC) and plugging another one in.  This has nothing to do with protection.  It's not the same as you hot-plugging USB stick or SD/microSD card into the computer or audio player where you don't have to power down the device.  You are dealing with bare parts of the circuit which are not intended to be hot-swapped when circuit power is on.  Can you design something to work as usb-stick or sd card?  Sure, you can over-engineer anything, but at a very high cost and as far as I can tell - nobody has a portable amp where you can keep the power on, take the cover off, and with bare hands unplug and plug a new opamp IC and be 100% sure you will not damage anything.  In this case you are taking a chance.  I don't have experience with tube amps, but I can imagine you have to power down the amp before swapping transistor tubes as well.


----------



## Tamirci

nimrodiny said:


> Yo guys, so I keep reading about these DIY IE800 that can be found on multiple Chinese sites and I was able to get some good reviews on these:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html
> Looks interesting for ~$28, isn't it? Anyone tried them by mistake? I talked to the seller and he claims the sound sig is rather cold with great clarity and details and deep bass.


 
 Yep I contacted him too.


----------



## nimrodiny

tamirci said:


> Yep I contacted him too.


 
 I think I won't be able to resist myself and pull the trigger. What the heck? It's only ~$28 and might be a steal if the seller is standing behind his words. They claim it's a very special DIY model they make with lot of passion and love to the audiophiles out there, very interesting.
 Will post impression obviously once it gets here


----------



## sbose

tamirci said:


> Yep I contacted him too.


 

 yea i have contracted too.
 but i am little unsure of the sound.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I can only speak for myself, but I have the Tennmak version of the IE800 that I copped on Aliexpress and its very good. 
  
 It's not for those sensitive to treble, and it can get a bit hot up top, kind of like the VSONIC GR07 series, but it has very good resolution and soundstage width, depth, and height. It comes with nice accesories and a cool case.
  
 It definitely needs a good amount of aggresive burn in for about 30 hours to tame the treble. It is very harsh up top right out of the box.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just to add, it has a V-signature with great bass. The mids are not recessed and have a slightly dry sense to them, and with good resolution.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Just to add, it has a V-signature with great bass. The mids are not recessed and have a slightly dry sense to them, and with good resolution.


 
  
 That's actually how it looks from FR graph of that IE800 in aliexpress page above   Slightly V-shaped with boost in high frequencies, including 8k peak.


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> That's actually how it looks from FR graph of that IE800 in aliexpress page above   Slightly V-shaped with boost in high frequencies, including 8k peak.


Well then, my ears weren't lying to me LOL

Jkjk good find bro. 

Ya, the discussion forced me to pop them in for a quick listen, and reconfirmed with a big thumbs up.


----------



## nimrodiny

So, @Hisoundfi , basically if I'm not really a treble head, should I stay away? What they have for sale now is the "Improved version 2", at least that's what they call it. Do you have the same version or is it the first gen? How would you compare the sound of these to the TTPOD T1E or Xiaomi Piston 2.1 for example? Cuz these are my favorites so far in terms of sound signature. Thanks. This discussion is getting more and more interesting


----------



## Ira Delphic

nimrodiny said:


> So, @Hisoundfi , basically if I'm not really a treble head, should I stay away? *What they have for sale now is the "Improved version 2*", at least that's what they call it. Do you have the same version or is it the first gen? *How would you compare the sound of these to the TTPOD T1E or Xiaomi Piston 2.1 for example?* Cuz these are my favorites so far in terms of sound signature. Thanks. This discussion is getting more and more interesting


 
  
 Good question. Also the Black and Blue have mic and control. The grey a straight cable.


----------



## jj69

twister6 said:


> We are talking about two different things, bud. Any active electronic circuit does require to have protection (over-voltage, over-current during charging, and some basic filtering to clean up power supply, etc.).  But, unless I misunderstood your original question/comment, we are talking about amplifier with power on and someone going in with bare hands and removing a socketed opamp chip (IC) and plugging another one in.


 
  
 Wait.  Who said anything about changing the op amps with the power charging?  That's not what I'm saying at all!!


----------



## nimrodiny

ira delphic said:


> Good question. Also the Black and Blue have mic and control. The grey a straight cable.


 
 Yeah, we shall wait and see what the master Hisoundfi has to say 
 In any case, I just sent a message to the seller asking if there's any difference in terms of sound quality between the "Music version" (No mic - Straight cable) and the Blue / Black color option with remote and inline microphone. Tony, the seller, is apparently well known in Asia as a professional and true audiophile. This is exciting! haha


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I have the Tennmak version of the IE800 that I copped on Aliexpress and its very good.
> 
> It's not for those sensitive to treble, and it can get a bit hot up top, kind of like the VSONIC GR07 series, but it has very good resolution and soundstage width, depth, and height. It comes with nice accesories and a cool case.
> 
> It definitely needs a good amount of aggresive burn in for about 30 hours to tame the treble. It is very harsh up top right out of the box.



I am kinda tempted to buy these, how about using narrow bore tips like Sony Hybrids? I am okay with compressed soundstage but I am not fond of sibilence.


----------



## Ira Delphic

eisenbricher said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > I can only speak for myself, but I have the Tennmak version of the IE800 that I copped on Aliexpress and its very good.
> ...


 
  
 For anyone that missed it they include -
*7pairs exclusive whirlwind eartips *
*1pair memory foam *


----------



## Hisoundfi

nimrodiny said:


> So, @Hisoundfi , basically if I'm not really a treble head, should I stay away? What they have for sale now is the "Improved version 2", at least that's what they call it. Do you have the same version or is it the first gen? How would you compare the sound of these to the TTPOD T1E or Xiaomi Piston 2.1 for example? Cuz these are my favorites so far in terms of sound signature. Thanks. This discussion is getting more and more interesting


 
 I'm not sure about a version 1 and 2. I bought mine around Christmas time, and I got the black one with the snake cable. Here is the link:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

I don't necessarily look for gears with sharp treble, so these caught me off guard. I really like them even with the spike up top. It's not overwhelming or bad by any means. They are just elevated in both bass and treble, so listening to them at unhealthy listening volumes (which you shouldn't do anyways) will get fatiguing. I really like the tuning of these. Their bass speed and response is fantastic, midrange is good, and treble is also. It's just a well tuned V-shaped IEM.
  
 If you like the T1E and Pistons, these are the same type of tuning with maybe just a touch more top end emphasis. At the same time, I think the overall sound on these is better than the Pistons, and almost on the same level as the T1E and with a different tuning. If you like those two, you will probably like these as well. I listened to the Tennmak IE800 for a long time during the holidays, and caught myself really enjoying them and getting lost in the music at moderate/medium volume. *I think that's the mark of a really good piece of audio gear, when you stop thinking so much about the gear and settings you're using and just tell yourself these are so great that all you're going to do is kick back enjoy the music that's playing.*
  
 Sometimes in this hobby we miss out because we dismiss products that don't describe what we are used to liking. Some of my favorite finds were with stuff that is outside my comfort zone, just like the IEM we are currently discussing.
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## twister6

jj69 said:


> Wait.  Who said anything about changing the op amps with the power charging?  That's not what I'm saying at all!!


 
  
 Shoot, I guess I read your post in the hurry from my phone and replied right away.  For some reason I thought you were talking about changing opamp, while you wrote "charging amp" lol!!!  My bad.  Yeah, that doesn't sound right because there should be some isolation between charging the battery of the amp and using amp at the same time (battery is used to charge internal components).  But by the same token, there is a number of external batteries which you can't use charging other devices while you charging the battery itself.  Not sure if it's related to the charging converter circuit, etc.  Either way, that makes it very inconvenient, I agree.


----------



## nimrodiny

hisoundfi said:


> I don't necessarily look for gears with sharp treble, so these caught me off guard. I really like them even with the spike up top. It's not overwhelming or bad by any means. They are just elevated in both bass and treble, so listening to them at unhealthy listening volumes (which you shouldn't do anyways) will get fatiguing. I really like the tuning of these. Their bass speed and response is fantastic, midrange is good, and treble is also. It's just a well tuned V-shaped IEM.
> 
> If you like the T1E and Pistons, these are the same type of tuning with maybe just a touch more top end emphasis. At the same time, I think the overall sound on these is better than the Pistons, and almost on the same level as the T1E and with a different tuning. If you like those two, you will probably like these as well. I listened to the Tennmak IE800 for a long time during the holidays, and caught myself really enjoying them and getting lost in the music at moderate/medium volume. *I think that's the mark of a really good piece of audio gear, when you stop thinking so much about the gear and settings you're using and just tell yourself these are so great that all you're going to do is kick back enjoy the music that's playing.*
> 
> ...


 
 And I say, Amen brotha! I cannot agree with you more than I already do.
 Sounds promising anyway, I think I'm going for it, wish me luck! haha 
 I might get the remote+mic version so it would be fully functional as my daily driver.


----------



## Hisoundfi

nimrodiny said:


> And I say, Amen brotha! I cannot agree with you more than I already do.
> Sounds promising anyway, I think I'm going for it, wish me luck! haha
> I might get the remote+mic version so it would be fully functional as my daily driver.


 
 Just make sure you do an aggressive burn on these before you judge them.
  
 50 hours of music on a very loud volume when you're not listening to them. Then decide whether or not you like them.
  
 cheers


----------



## nimrodiny

hisoundfi said:


> Just make sure you do an aggressive burn on these before you judge them.
> 
> 50 hours of music on a very loud volume when you're not listening to them. Then decide whether or not you like them.
> 
> cheers


 
 Will do. Cheers bud


----------



## Tamirci

I purchased it too!
  
 Will compare with a friends original IE800


----------



## xtwargodtx

Can anybody compare the ttpod t1-e to the t1s apparently they sound the same except the t1s comes with a mic


----------



## indieman

xtwargodtx said:


> Can anybody compare the ttpod t1-e to the t1s apparently they sound the same except the t1s comes with a mic


 
 Iirc the t1s was said to have different tuning and is closer to the signature of the og t1.
 This is what I remember from reading others impressions. I have not heard the t1s or the og t1.


----------



## Ap616

xtwargodtx said:


> Can anybody compare the ttpod t1-e to the t1s apparently they sound the same except the t1s comes with a mic




From my understanding and Twister's impressions and reviews, the T1-S is just a *T1* with a mic, leaning towards the more neutral signature. Not the bass enhanced and more technical/refined T1-E.


----------



## xrM

hisoundfi said:


> I'm not sure about a version 1 and 2. I bought mine around Christmas time, and I got the black one with the snake cable. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


 

 Was yours with a right angled jack or straight? I see another seller with a right angled one, slightly cheaper too.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-IE80-great-soung-in-ear-earphones-headset-hifi-HD-Auricular-IE-800-headpone-with/32267111009.html


----------



## clee290

xrm said:


> Was yours with a right angled jack or straight? I see another seller with a right angled one, slightly cheaper too.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-IE80-great-soung-in-ear-earphones-headset-hifi-HD-Auricular-IE-800-headpone-with/32267111009.html


 

 Looks like they just used a photo of an actual Sennhsier IE800


----------



## Hisoundfi

Mine had a straight jack. 

Refer to one of my earlier posts with the link. 

Cheers


----------



## encoreAC

I just realized that the Ostry KC06A are hybrid phones with one dynamic and one BA driver. No wonder they sound so detailed and yet have such good bass impact.


----------



## Inks

no they aren't, they're single dynamic. I think one BA and one dynamic hybrid is a bad combo, the BA will always hold back the dynamic because it can't reach the highest octave, that's why none are popular...And this is why serious manufacturers use two BAs, notably TWFK which can reach very high.


----------



## encoreAC

inks said:


> no they aren't, they're single dynamic. I think one BA and one dynamic hybrid is a bad combo, the BA will always hold back the dynamic because it can't reach the highest octave, that's why none are popular...And this is why serious manufacturers use two BAs, notably TWFK which can reach very high.


 
 Are you sure, I checked their website: http://en.ostry.com.cn/?language=en#
 It says: 
  


> KC06A is the second generation of HIFI earphone. The design of KC06A is inspired by the eagle eye, red, white and black. Created by core patents and design patents of OSTRY, KC06A has the core technologies of KC series( including dynamic unit system combined with balanced armature), better cable materials and cavity technology. The improvement on bass permits KC06A to be perfect for rock,pop,symphony and other styles of music.


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> I just realized that the Ostry KC06A are hybrid phones with one dynamic and one BA driver. No wonder they sound so detailed and yet have such good bass impact.


 

 Hmm where did you read this? I thought it was a dynamic driver only?


----------



## Hisoundfi

inks said:


> no they aren't, they're single dynamic. I think one BA and one dynamic hybrid is a bad combo, the BA will always hold back the dynamic because it can't reach the highest octave, that's why none are popular...And this is why serious manufacturers use two BAs, notably TWFK which can reach very high.


 
 I didn't believe him either until I looked on their website.
  
 http://en.ostry.com.cn/?language=en#
  
 It says they are both hybrids with one dynamic and one balanced armature.


----------



## Inks

just read that........what?? specs don't match that though and the card that comes along with it doesn't say that

i have feeling their translator sucks

i know kc07 is suppose to be the hybrid


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> Hmm where did you read this? I thought it was a dynamic driver only?


 
 See my post, I also thought that until I checked their website.(Because I wanted to get some news on the KC07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). They do share a lot of BA characteristics.


----------



## Inks

no BA...........


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wait maybe not, look at the parameters section
  
 http://en.ostry.com.cn/item/detailPage?itemid=28#item-parameter


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> See my post, I also thought that until I checked their website.(Because I wanted to get some news on the KC07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh thats pretty neat, all this time I figured they were dynamic only  great find!
  
 Edit: Seems to be a translation boo boo? Now I am confuzzled lol


----------



## Inks

hisoundfi said:


> Wait maybe not, look at the parameters section
> 
> http://en.ostry.com.cn/item/detailPage?itemid=28#item-parameter


 
 exactly, they're not hybrids, it's a mistake on Ostry's part. The hybrid is the upcoming KC07


----------



## encoreAC

inks said:


> no BA...........


 
 They call it "double cavities driver" on the Ostry website and they do have some BA characteristics to my ears.


----------



## waynes world

inks said:


> exactly, they're not hybrids, it's a mistake on Ostry's part. The hybrid is the upcoming KC07


 
  
 Given how much the kc06/kc06a have impressed me, I can't help but be intrigued by their upcoming kc07.


----------



## Inks

encoreac said:


> They call it "double cavities driver" on the Ostry website and they do have some BA characteristics to my ears.


 
 yes they kind of do, but there's no BA in that outline, because there isn't one


----------



## Hisoundfi

inks said:


> just read that........what?? specs don't match that though and the card that comes along with it doesn't say that
> 
> i have feeling their translator sucks
> 
> i know kc07 is suppose to the hybrid


 
 LOL, I agree about the translater.
  
 ERROR


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> Given how much the kc06/kc06a have impressed me, I can't help but be intrigued by their upcoming kc07.


 
 +1, its a must buy.


----------



## encoreAC

inks said:


> yes they kind of do, but there's no BA in that outline, because there isn't one


 
 Well, weird stuff... Ostry did a amazing feat regardless by having kind this of detailed sound-sig without the help of an BA then.
  
 They really do sound a like a hybrid phone to me though.


----------



## sodesuka

They're single dynamic, the parameter on their site and all their partner site only list the 10mm dynamic unit. I think the translator f'd up on that page. Ostry explained how their engineer debated/divided over the use of BA on KC07 here http://ic-connect.net/%E8%A3%BD%E5%93%81%E7%B4%B9%E4%BB%8B/ostry/kc07/ which imply that it's the first time they use that design for KC07.


----------



## Inks

hisoundfi said:


> +1, its a must buy.


 
   





waynes world said:


> Given how much the kc06/kc06a have impressed me, I can't help but be intrigued by their upcoming kc07.


 
 KC06A disappointed me, they improved the bass, but the midghigh and treble were thrown out of balance. If they could make an IEM with the 6A's bass and 6's mids and highs, that would be amazing. KC06 i'll say was the best IEM to come out last year.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Given how much the kc06/kc06a have impressed me, I can't help but be intrigued by their upcoming kc07.


 
 Well, guess why I randomly checked their website today


----------



## encoreAC

inks said:


> KC06A disappointed me, they improved the bass, but the midghigh and treble were thrown out of balance. If they could make an IEM with the 6A's bass and 6's mids and highs, that would be amazing. KC06 i'll say was the best IEM to come out last year.


 
 I never had the KC06, but I love the treble on the KC06A. Its extension is unmatched and yet smooth without peaks. For me it's perfect.


----------



## Inks

mine was very peaky...


----------



## slowpickr

inks said:


> exactly, they're not hybrids, it's a mistake on Ostry's part. The hybrid is the upcoming KC07




I agree. I took it to be a mistake on the website.


----------



## encoreAC

inks said:


> mine was very peaky...


 
 Weird..I can crank up the volume pretty high without any hint of sibilance.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Guys, the Chinese thread is about to reach 1000 pages.
  
 Quite an accomplishment! A ton of stuff has been discovered and a lot of good times have been had right here!
  
 Cheers to all of you guys that contribute. Thanks to all the guys who went out on a limb and put their money on the line and bought gear with their hard earned money, just to find out if it was any good.
  
 Cheers


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> Guys, the Chinese thread is about to reach 1000 pages.
> 
> Quite an accomplishment! A ton of stuff has been discovered and a lot of good times have been had right here!
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah man, I hope there will be even more great stuff coming in the future


----------



## DJScope

hisoundfi said:


> Guys, the Chinese thread is about to reach 1000 pages.
> 
> Quite an accomplishment! A ton of stuff has been discovered and a lot of good times have been had right here!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know aye!! 1000 pages is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## nimrodiny

This thread is amazeballs. Let's go back to the DIY IE800 NY Tennmak, where are you, the people who have tried it?


----------



## Hisoundfi

nimrodiny said:


> This thread is amazeballs. Let's go back to the DIY IE800 NY Tennmak, where are you, the people who have tried it?


what's it to you? LOL


----------



## vsonic

DIY IE 800 (Tennmak) vs. Vsonic VSD3S
  
 This will be my first non ~$5 headphone investment! 
  
 I will take any alternative suggestions or opinions as well


----------



## Hisoundfi

vsonic said:


> DIY IE 800 (Tennmak) vs. Vsonic VSD3S
> 
> This will be my first non ~$5 headphone investment!
> 
> I will take any alternative suggestions or opinions as well


 That's a interesting comparison. They have similar tuning. I gta a-b those when I get a chance. 

Going of of memory though, I would probably go with the vsd3s because I really like the midrange on them.


----------



## Zenbun

I got the VJJB K1, the bass and sub bass are really pronounced, a lot more than the T1E, it's really fun to finally hear those low sounds, but the overall quality I think is less than the T1E.
 They also have a hole for air so they might not be as good as the T1E at blocking sounds, I need to test that though.


----------



## Inks

encoreac said:


> Weird..I can crank up the volume pretty high without any hint of sibilance.


 
 check this out red is KC06A, green is KC06. 6A is enhanced in the midhighs though it's bass does look better...


----------



## dilidani

Hey Zenbun! What kind of tips do you use for your VJJB K1? I'm quite disappointed with it, maybe just because lacking proper eartips.


----------



## EISENbricher

zenbun said:


> I got the VJJB K1, the bass and sub bass are really pronounced, a lot more than the T1E, it's really fun to finally hear those low sounds, but the overall quality I think is less than the T1E.
> They also have a hole for air so they might not be as good as the T1E at blocking sounds, I need to test that though.


 
 K1's bass tends to be muddy. I also have these and burn in didn't help much.


----------



## DJScope

WOOOOO!!!! 1000 pages!!!


----------



## EISENbricher

djscope said:


> WOOOOO!!!! 1000 pages!!!


 
 Yay! We achieved it : )


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Shoot, I guess I read your post in the hurry from my phone and replied right away.  For some reason I thought you were talking about changing opamp, while you wrote "charging amp" lol!!!  My bad.  Yeah, that doesn't sound right because there should be some isolation between charging the battery of the amp and using amp at the same time (battery is used to charge internal components).  But by the same token, there is a number of external batteries which you can't use charging other devices while you charging the battery itself.  Not sure if it's related to the charging converter circuit, etc.  Either way, that makes it very inconvenient, I agree.




Since I'm the one who got mine fried i also agree it's inconvenient  That being said, as long as you know this it's not really a big deal. Mine works now and I'm close to 50 hour on one charge now so battery life on the U6 is excellent. 

It also sounds very nice with less bass than the NX1 but and makes it a perfect pairing with bassy IEM's like the CKR10's for example. 

I do still have an issue with clipping /distortion on all full sized cans I've tried it with though so either the power specs is way off or there's some other fault with my unit.....


----------



## Zenbun

dilidani said:


> Hey Zenbun! What kind of tips do you use for your VJJB K1? I'm quite disappointed with it, maybe just because lacking proper eartips.


 
 The cheap foam tips that came with them give the best punch for the bass.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pairs-Slow-reshaped-Earbud-Memory-Foam-Tips-Eartips-For-Most-IN-EAR-Earphones-/161496412640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2599efb1e0


----------



## dilidani

Thank you. Those were too small for me, maybe should buy some M-sized cheap tips from ebay.


----------



## Whitigir

Oops wrong thread !! Deleted


----------



## Hisoundfi

dilidani said:


> Thank you. Those were too small for me, maybe should buy some M-sized cheap tips from ebay.


 
 I use a gray/red set of olive shaped silicones that seem to be popular and come with a lot of sets of In-Ears lately. Try tip rolling and see if you have something from another set of phones that will seal. A wider bore tip works well with the vjjb k1 also.


----------



## jj69

peter123 said:


> Since I'm the one who got mine fried i also agree it's inconvenient  That being said, as long as you know this it's not really a big deal. Mine works now and I'm close to 50 hour on one charge now so battery life on the U6 is excellent.
> 
> It also sounds very nice with less bass than the NX1 but and makes it a perfect pairing with bassy IEM's like the CKR10's for example.
> 
> I do still have an issue with clipping /distortion on all full sized cans I've tried it with though so either the power specs is way off or there's some other fault with my unit.....




Peter - I'm driving HD600s without even a hint of clipping, so I'm afraid yours may have another undiagnosed fault.

I'm surprised you can use yours with IEMs at all. On hi gain the volume should be overwhelming once you get past the usual channel imbalance in the volume control at its very lowest settings. Perhaps yours is still not producing full power?


----------



## waynes world

inks said:


> check this out red is KC06A, green is KC06. 6A is enhanced in the midhighs though it's bass does look better...


 
  
 Yup, the kc06a's do have more enhanced midhighs. I notice it quite a bit when I throw them in after listening to something like the duoza's. But, it doesn't take long for my ears get accustomed to it and to really start enjoying it. And fortunately the kc06a midhighs are never too strident for me.


----------



## peter123

jj69 said:


> Peter - I'm driving HD600s without even a hint of clipping, so I'm afraid yours may have another undiagnosed fault.
> 
> I'm surprised you can use yours with IEMs at all. On hi gain the volume should be overwhelming once you get past the usual channel imbalance in the volume control at its very lowest settings. Perhaps yours is still not producing full power?


 
 Thank you for the feedback! I've got no problem using mine with even very sensetive IEM's so something is certainly still wrong with my unit then. I've been promised more feedback from the seller as soon as they're back at work so shouldn't take long now.......


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Yup, the kc06a's do have more enhanced midhighs. I notice it quite a bit when I throw them in after listening to something like the duoza's. But, it doesn't take long for my ears get accustomed to it and to really start enjoying it. And fortunately the kc06a midhighs are never too strident for me.


 
  
 But I still find KC06A highs to be less natural, sounds too artificial for me, but I love their fitment and that bass!!!  KC06A were great until VSD3 knocked it off the pedestal for me


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> But I still find KC06A highs to be less natural, sounds too artificial for me, but I love their fitment and that bass!!!  KC06A were great until VSD3 knocked it off the pedestal for me


 
  
 Natural highs, artificial highs - I'll take'm anyway I can get them!


----------



## encoreAC

I do agree that the KC06A have a slightly enhanced treble, but what makes them great for me is that don't seem to have a spike in the treble region itself, which something different in my opinion.
  
 The treble on the KC06A are enhanced, but flat in itself imo.
 Yeah and it can really sound less natural than your typical dynamic driver IEM, that's why I think that these share some BA characteristics, BA phones also have also this a little bit unnatural, but much more detailed sound presentation for me.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Natural highs, artificial highs - I'll take'm anyway I can get them!


 
  
 Well, that explains why you are always in a good mood


----------



## slowpickr

twister6 said:


> But I still find KC06A highs to be less natural, sounds too artificial for me, but I love their fitment and that bass!!!  KC06A were great until VSD3 knocked it off the pedestal for me


 
  
 I'm opposite.  Had the VSD3S for a while and preferred the KC06As much more.  They remain at the top of my IEM preference list.  However, my recently acquired Kef M200s are giving them a run for the money.


----------



## encoreAC

I think I will never get a Vsonic since their best phones seem to be rather bright with harsh treble.


----------



## encoreAC

I can be wrong though.


----------



## jj69

peter123 said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I've got no problem using mine with even very sensetive IEM's so something is certainly still wrong with my unit then. I've been promised more feedback from the seller as soon as they're back at work so shouldn't take long now.......




Yeah, CNY is such an annoyance. Two of my orders from China are stuck in limbo as a result.

Did you buy your U6 from TonyZ? I'm surprised he won't just replace it for you?


----------



## twister6

slowpickr said:


> I'm opposite.  Had the VSD3S for a while and preferred the KC06As much more.  They remain at the top of my IEM preference list.  However, my recently acquired Kef M200s are giving them a run for the money.


 
  
 Oh, I said VSD3, not VSD3S (not crazy about VSD3S at all) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Relatively speaking, VSD3 to VSD3S is like KC06A to KC06


----------



## peter123

jj69 said:


> Yeah, CNY is such an annoyance. Two of my orders from China are stuck in limbo as a result.
> 
> Did you buy your U6 from TonyZ? I'm surprised he won't just replace it for you?




Yes I did get it from Tony. We agreed that he'll send me the parts and I'll try to fix it and the parts arrived just when CNY started so we'll see what happens now....


----------



## Tamirci

Any news for a Chinese brand tiny amp/amp-dac?
  
 I am seeking hidden gems of such


----------



## linkin360

I really like this thread. Based on what I read I ordered a couple of KZ iems from aliexpress "kz earphone official flagship store": kz-ed2 $6.90 and gk-cm9 $8. Bad timing for me, didn't realize it was new years celebration until this weekend. I hope they arrive soon to me in México.
  
 I am tempted to get another set of headphones, i like the looks of DonScorpio Drama and Dolphin and some other Somic and Takstar models. I want something bass oriented (I'm not a complete basshead but I am treble sensitive), and comfortable. I've tried some cheap on ear headphones before and the always pinch my head or compress my ears (which are somewhat front facing and kind of large). The thread seems more iem oriented but I'll keep an eye for candidates, there's no rush since I'll need to wait for a few weeks so my Wife doesn't catch me spending too much.


----------



## indieman

tamirci said:


> Any news for a Chinese brand tiny amp/amp-dac?
> 
> I am seeking hidden gems of such



Topping nx2. No one has reviewed it yet though


----------



## bhazard

tamirci said:


> Any news for a Chinese brand tiny amp/amp-dac?
> 
> I am seeking hidden gems of such


 
 Topping NX1. $32 value king.


----------



## peter123

indieman said:


> Topping nx2. No one has reviewed it yet though




I'm seriously considering getting one, just need for it to get available from a trusted seller and confirmation that it'll work with android 

Edit: I know it's stated to work with android but the terrible EMI with the NX1 paired with phones makes me sceptical....


----------



## EISENbricher

bhazard said:


> Topping NX1. $32 value king.


 
 +1


----------



## mrmoto050

peter123 said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one, just need for it to get available from a trusted seller and confirmation that it'll work with android
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I thought about it also, but it is smaller than the NX1 so I'm holding off for now, actually looking at the Ibasso D Zero-MK2.


----------



## peter123

mrmoto050 said:


> I thought about it also, but it is smaller than the NX1 so I'm holding off for now, actually looking at the Ibasso D Zero-MK2.




Lol, looking at the Ibasso unit myself but if the NX2 comes close to the value of the NX1 it might be an interesting alternative. 

I was also considering the SMSL M2 but it doesn't seem to work well with android.


----------



## indieman

tamirci said:


> Any news for a Chinese brand tiny amp/amp-dac?
> 
> I am seeking hidden gems of such







indieman said:


> Topping nx2. No one has reviewed it yet though







bhazard said:


> Topping NX1. $32 value king.



Just to clarify for tamirci NX1 is just an amp.
NX2 is amp/dac.


----------



## rickdohc

waynes world said:


> Given how much the kc06/kc06a have impressed me, I can't help but be intrigued by their upcoming kc07.




I agree, i am an Ostry Fan.


----------



## xtwargodtx

what would you guys recommend for a guy that listens to a ton a r&b, rap, and edm the ttpod t1e for $34 CAD or The Meelectronic M-Duo for about $54 the price is quite a gap but i dont know if i want to go back to the t1e as the first pair i bought had to be rma'd because the left channel had no sound coming out after 3 days. I am willing to try them again how ever but i would probably be picking the t1s up instead since the strain reliefs are a bit better.


----------



## rickdohc

slowpickr said:


> I'm opposite.  Had the VSD3S for a while and preferred the KC06As much more.  They remain at the top of my IEM preference list.  However, my recently acquired Kef M200s are giving them a run for the money.




I am still burning my VS3DS, but i am not liking the treble as much as in the Ostrys at the moment. To "splashy"


----------



## rickdohc

xtwargodtx said:


> what would you guys recommend for a guy that listens to a ton a r&b, rap, and edm the ttpod t1e for $34 CAD or The Meelectronic M-Duo for about $54 the price is quite a gap but i dont know if i want to go back to the t1e as the first pair i bought had to be rma'd because the left channel had no sound coming out after 3 days. I am willing to try them again how ever but i would probably be picking the t1s up instead since the strain reliefs are a bit better.




I am impresed by the Vsonic VS3d, they are $55 at LMUE. Not the vsd3S.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one, just need for it to get available from a trusted seller and confirmation that it'll work with android
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't bother. The DAC can only do 48khz and 16bit max. Most phones now can decode and play back higher than that.


----------



## vsonic

edit: nevermind


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Don't bother. The DAC can only do 48khz and 16bit max. Most phones now can decode and play back higher than that.


 
 That's fine but my ears have problems hearing difference on higher bitrates than that so it might still work as an portable solution 
  
 That being said the price gap to the iBasso D Zero mk2 is small enough at the moment to make that a more interesting alternative.....


----------



## ilikeiem

peter123 said:


> That's fine but my ears have problems hearing difference on higher bitrates than that so it might still work as an portable solution
> 
> That being said the price gap to the iBasso D Zero mk2 is small enough at the moment to make that a more interesting alternative.....


 
  
 I own a lot of DAC-AMP including iBasso D-Zero MK II.  IMHO... Instead of buying DAC-AMP, I would save up for good IEM instead.


----------



## peter123

ilikeiem said:


> I own a lot of DAC-AMP including iBasso D-Zero MK II.  IMHO... Instead of buying DAC-AMP, I would save up for good IEM instead.




Lol, thanks for the suggestion but I think it's safe to say that I've got plenty of good IEM's already


----------



## leobigfield

ilikeiem said:


> I own a lot of DAC-AMP including iBasso D-Zero MK II.  IMHO... Instead of buying DAC-AMP, I would save up for good IEM instead.


 
 Really? I was almost buying it to pair with my Note 2 and use it at home to substitute my Fiio E10 (i have a GR07, a dying ortofon e-q5 and a full size denon D2000). Now i'm seriously thinking to go to a Dunu DN-1000 instead of the D-Zero...


----------



## Tarnum

A new earphone from Iriver, designed by Final Audio Design, sold in Korean earphoneshop. 

  

 Looks luxury and cool !


----------



## Ira Delphic

tarnum said:


> A new earphone from Iriver, designed by Final Audio Design, sold in Korean earphoneshop.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks luxury and cool !


 
  
 Specs?


----------



## Tarnum

Spec:
 8mm dynamic driver with BAM (balanced air movement) of FAD. 
 Impedance: 12ohm
 Sensitivity: 95 dB
 Price about 56 USD


----------



## xtwargodtx

tarnum said:


> Spec:
> 8mm dynamic driver with BAM (balanced air movement) of FAD.
> Impedance: 12ohm
> Sensitivity: 95 dB
> Price about 56 USD


What's the name of the iem?


----------



## dilidani

hisoundfi said:


> I use a gray/red set of olive shaped silicones that seem to be popular and come with a lot of sets of In-Ears lately. Try tip rolling and see if you have something from another set of phones that will seal. A wider bore tip works well with the vjjb k1 also.


 
 Tried wider bore tips with VJJB K1. They have HUGE amount of bass hump. With wide bore tips the sound opened up a little bit, now it's over the level of acceptable. At least now I wouldn't want to throw them into the dustbin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wouldn't really recommend though to anyone, unless you want tons of bass for 8$. Oh, and mine has channel imbalance on the left side.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All in all, KZ R1 is a muuuuch better allrounder in the super budget category (costs around 4 bucks).


----------



## thatBeatsguy

tarnum said:


> A new earphone from Iriver, designed by Final Audio Design, sold in Korean earphoneshop.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks luxury and cool !


 
 Wow....looks amazing. Now THIS is an Asian IEm I'm looking forward to buying. LOVE that white/champagne gold scheme. It'll match perfectly with an iDevice.


----------



## Tarnum

xtwargodtx said:


> What's the name of the iem?


 
 The name is Iriver ICP-AT500. 
 There are many interesting Korean IEMs that haven't been introduced to head-fi yet.


----------



## salawat

tarnum said:


> A new earphone from Iriver, designed by Final Audio Design, sold in Korean earphoneshop.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks luxury and cool !


 
 looks nice, but won't it be sticking out of the ear by quite a bit? just like the kz-ed8


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Has anyone tried Winintone?

Their models look very classy. I wonder how they sound?


----------



## Suneth

Hello guys
  
 New here  i bought Tennmak A02 from aliexpress.(can't post links yet)  picked up the link from this thread. didn't want to risk paying for an unknown  brand so settled for 10$. seller (Tony) claims these buds are on par with 100$ IEM's and i'm not a pro but i will let you guys know how they sounds when i have them.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

suneth said:


> Hello guys
> 
> New here  i bought Tennmak A02 from aliexpress.(can't post links yet)  picked up the link from this thread. didn't want to risk paying for an unknown  brand so settled for 10$. seller (Tony) claims these buds are on par with 100$ IEM's and i'm not a pro but i will let you guys know how they sounds when i have them.


 
 Here is the link:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-A02-strong-bass-in-ear-metal-noodle-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-for-smartphone/2044981998.html
  

  

  
  

  

  
  
 ..


----------



## ilikeiem

suneth said:


> Hello guys
> 
> New here  i bought Tennmak A02 from aliexpress.(can't post links yet)  picked up the link from this thread. didn't want to risk paying for an unknown  brand so settled for 10$. seller (Tony) claims these buds are on par with 100$ IEM's and i'm not a pro but i will let you guys know how they sounds when i have them.


 
 It's ROMO A2. I have it too. It's worth paying $10 USD if you like bass and enjoy listening at high volume.


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> Hello guys
> 
> New here  i bought Tennmak A02 from aliexpress.(can't post links yet)  picked up the link from this thread. didn't want to risk paying for an unknown  brand so settled for 10$. seller (Tony) claims these buds are on par with 100$ IEM's and i'm not a pro but i will let you guys know how they sounds when i have them.


 
 Haven't had experience about Tenmark's stuff, but you may also want to try Knowledge Zenith. They have really nice sounding IEMs which are phenomenal for their price in both build quality and sound quality. 
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1380688
  
 Also check the dedicated KZ thread to seek recommendations based on your preferred sound.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/2745


----------



## B9Scrambler

eisenbricher said:


> Haven't had experience about Tenmark's stuff, but you may also want to try Knowledge Zenith. They have really nice sounding IEM which are phenomenal for their price in both build quality and sound quality.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1380688
> 
> ...




I wholeheartedly support this comment. KZ stuff is wonderful for the price.


----------



## Suneth

bloodypenguin said:


> Here is the link:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-A02-strong-bass-in-ear-metal-noodle-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-for-smartphone/2044981998.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 Yes that's the one

  


ilikeiem said:


> It's ROMO A2. I have it too. It's worth paying $10 USD if you like bass and enjoy listening at high volume.


 
 I had JVC HAFX1X even though people said they are bass heavy i never listened to Heavy bass music. i found them to be more balanced between Bass, vocals and Treble (if that's the correct word).

  


eisenbricher said:


> Haven't had experience about Tenmark's stuff, but you may also want to try Knowledge Zenith. They have really nice sounding IEM which are phenomenal for their price in both build quality and sound quality.
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1380688
> ...


 
 Thanks i will definitely check  them out


----------



## indieman

suneth said:


> Hello guys
> 
> New here  i bought Tennmak A02 from aliexpress.(can't post links yet)  picked up the link from this thread. didn't want to risk paying for an unknown  brand so settled for 10$. seller (Tony) claims these buds are on par with 100$ IEM's and i'm not a pro but i will let you guys know how they sounds when i have them.




Welcome to headfi!
Sorry 'bout your wallet 
Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## indieman

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow....looks amazing. Now THIS is an Asian IEm I'm looking forward to buying. LOVE that white/champagne gold scheme. It'll match perfectly with an iDevice.



Or the gold x1


----------



## twister6

suneth said:


> Hello guys
> 
> New here  i bought Tennmak A02 from aliexpress.(can't post links yet)  picked up the link from this thread. didn't want to risk paying for an unknown  brand so settled for 10$. seller (Tony) claims these buds are on par with 100$ IEM's and i'm not a pro but i will let you guys know how they sounds when i have them.


 
  
 As it was pointed out, welcome to Head-fi, sorry about your wallet. I guess now you will have to start buying $100 IEMs just so you can compare to these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And that's where the part with "sorry about your wallet" begins


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone paid attention to the $24 Syun Mix-1s on Massdrop?  Never heard of Syun prior to seeing them on MD.  Here are the specs and a picture:
  
Specs

SYUN
Driver unit: 9.8 mm dynamic driver
Rated Impedance: 32 Ohms
Sensitivity: 120 dB/mW
Frequency response: 20Hz- 25KHz
1/8 in (3.5mm) gold plated plug
51 in (1.3m) TPU cable


----------



## bhazard

I'm going to post a review on those eventually. They are slightly better than the Pistons, with some strange midrange enhancement noticeable with some drum sections during listening.


----------



## Blasphem

Hey guys.
  
 Need some cheap (total budget is 10$) in-ear headphones. Will be use with mp3 player while jogging, so I don't need any mic stuff, but would be nice if they will be at least little solid.
 Main music is rap, trap and something like this.
  
 Anything ? Maybe something from KZ, Awei ?


----------



## bhazard

tarnum said:


> The name is Iriver ICP-AT500.
> There are many interesting Korean IEMs that haven't been introduced to head-fi yet.


 
 We haven't found many stores in Korea that ship easily to the US and other parts of the world. If you know of them, please list them.


----------



## slowpickr

hal rockwell said:


> Has anyone tried Winintone?
> 
> Their models look very classy. I wonder how they sound?


 
 Never heard of em.  Looks like their EB220 model is going for $4.99 (+$4.99 shipping) on Amazon US (3rd party seller).
  
http://www.amazon.com/Noise-isolating-earphones-Winintone-cellphones-headphones/dp/B00SLMGTPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424898714&sr=8-1&keywords=winintone
  
 Edit: there are also a few other models from Winintone listed on Amazon.  However, the over ear headphones are not cheap ($150 to $180).


----------



## EISENbricher

blasphem said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Need some cheap (total budget is 10$) in-ear headphones. Will be use with mp3 player while jogging, so I don't need any mic stuff, but would be nice if they will be at least little solid.
> Main music is rap, trap and something like this.
> ...


 
 Of course. KZ would be the good choice since the cable and strain relief is really good. And due to shape most of their models fit comfortably well when wore around the ear. You may need an ear guide though.
  
 Though most of KZs are heavy and might fell off while jogging. There are some exceptions though like DT3 and R1, and fortunately they sound good.


----------



## ilikeiem

I've never seen any KZ IEMs that are sweat proof/waterproof.


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> I've never seen any KZ IEMs that are sweat proof/waterproof.



There is none. Under $10 I don't think there will be any good sounding sweat proof, water proof IEMs. Gotta sacrifice something at such low budget.


----------



## dilidani

blasphem said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Need some cheap (total budget is 10$) in-ear headphones. Will be use with mp3 player while jogging, so I don't need any mic stuff, but would be nice if they will be at least little solid.
> Main music is rap, trap and something like this.
> ...




 KZ R1 is a no-brainer for 4 bucks. Sits very well in your ears with its small housing. If you put sum duct tape as strain relief where the upper part of y splitter meets the two cables, its a solid IEM in durability as well. Nice strain relief at jack and earpieces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Awei Q9 would be my other recommendation, wooden IEMs around 5 bucks, amazing. Sound is decent as well! My unit had channel imbalance.. don't know the possibility of recieving a faulty unit, I guess I was just unlucky. Maybe you shouldn't go with the absolute cheapest seller with this one (I did xD)

 BUT if you really love trap, you can go with VJJB K1. It's not really my favourite (and had channel imbalance at this one as well), but they have outrageous amount of bass. For 8USD its slower and boomier of course, but for trap and rap they are legit. Tho, they need wider bore tips to sound good. Stock eartips sound crp with them. 

 SO: R1 is the best overall, Q9 for woodie, VJJB for tons of bass. Your choice mate


----------



## Blasphem

Thanks for answers.
  
 I will try these KZ r1.


----------



## piccolochimico

Can you suggest me a good alternative to  ath im 70?
 I don't like over the ears IEMs but i would try something new, so if i can buy 2 IEMs at the same price i would be happy..
  
 My sound signature? i use to listen to  WAV file (yamaha studio monitor in front of my PC), so i want to listen to the music just the way it has been mastered.
 love lockdown full of bass, vivaldi is middle and high, for instance
  
 thank you guys


----------



## Hal Rockwell

slowpickr said:


> Never heard of em.  Looks like their EB220 model is going for $4.99 (+$4.99 shipping) on Amazon US (3rd party seller).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Noise-isolating-earphones-Winintone-cellphones-headphones/dp/B00SLMGTPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424898714&sr=8-1&keywords=winintone
> 
> Edit: there are also a few other models from Winintone listed on Amazon.  However, the over ear headphones are not cheap ($150 to $180).


 
  
 Thair headphones can be found cheaper on Aliexpress.


----------



## Ira Delphic

blasphem said:


> Thanks for answers.
> 
> I will try these KZ r1.


 
  
  The blue R1 is less expensive than the red. _As a rule_ never pay more than $10 for KZ and the blue R1 was selling for 4 to $6 from Aliexpress.


----------



## Blasphem

Didnt see any red K1 
  
 found only these ones at aliexpress
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-r1-Noise-noise-reduction-ear-headphones-music-headset-phone-headset-HIFI-headphone/1380688_1987332228.html


----------



## salawat

blasphem said:


> Didnt see any red K1
> 
> found only these ones at aliexpress
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-r1-Noise-noise-reduction-ear-headphones-music-headset-phone-headset-HIFI-headphone/1380688_1987332228.html


 
 thats the official kz store. they're legit.


----------



## Blasphem

Ok, bought them yestarday. Hope they will be good enough in compare with my last SHE 9500


----------



## EISENbricher

blasphem said:


> Ok, bought them yestarday. Hope they will be good enough in compare with my last SHE 9500


 
 I also bought R1 yesterday


----------



## Pastapipo

So what did I miss?
 Any new good discoveries since the Havi B3 Pro 1 and the TTPOD T-1 lighted up the room here?


----------



## slowpickr

pastapipo said:


> So what did I miss?
> Any new good discoveries since the Havi B3 Pro 1 and the TTPOD T-1 lighted up the room here?


 
  
 I think the Zero Audio Duoza is all the rage right now.  Multiple threads about it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> I think the Zero Audio Duoza is all the rage right now.  Multiple threads about it.


 

 Don't forget the Dunu Titan 1!!  They're getting some hype too.


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Don't forget the Dunu Titan 1!!  They're getting some hype too.




Yep, I was actually going to edit my post and include those. You beat me to it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Yep, I was actually going to edit my post and include those. You beat me to it.





>


----------



## Tamirci

So, which is more "worth" their price: Dunu Titan or Ttpod t2?


----------



## ilikeiem

b9scrambler said:


> Don't forget the Dunu Titan 1!!  They're getting some hype too.


 
 Even though DUNU DN-2000 is one of my favorite chinese IEM. I've never tried DUNU TITAN 1 before.  Is it worth buying?


----------



## Suneth

Hey guys 

  
 i took some time to visit KZ store and found these http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Listing-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headset-phone-headset-with-a-microphone-kz-dt3/1380688_2045257142.html

  
 any experience with these?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

suneth said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> i took some time to visit KZ store and found these http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Listing-ear-headphones-bass-headphones-music-headset-phone-headset-with-a-microphone-kz-dt3/1380688_2045257142.html
> ...


 
 I'd refer you to this thread:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/
  
 ..


----------



## mochill

ilikeiem said:


> b9scrambler said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the Dunu Titan 1!!  They're getting some hype too.
> ...


 
 definitely my friend


----------



## leobigfield

slowpickr said:


> I think the Zero Audio Duoza is all the rage right now.  Multiple threads about it.


 
  


b9scrambler said:


> Don't forget the Dunu Titan 1!!  They're getting some hype too.


 
  
 Sound


pastapipo said:


> So what did I miss?
> Any new good discoveries since the Havi B3 Pro 1 and the TTPOD T-1 lighted up the room here?


 
  
 Also there is the SoundSoul S-018!


----------



## EISENbricher

leobigfield said:


> Sound
> 
> Also there is the SoundSoul S-018!


 
 +1 
 Not many mentions of these lately but still a very decent IEM for its price.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

leobigfield said:


> Sound
> 
> Also there is the SoundSoul S-018!


 
 + 1,000,000,000


----------



## ansi

ilikeiem said:


> Even though DUNU DN-2000 is one of my favorite chinese IEM. I've never tried DUNU TITAN 1 before.  Is it worth buying?


 
  
 If you own DN-2000 and don't find it too uncomfortable to use I think you can pretty much pass any sub-$200 IEM for listening purposes. Different if you are a collector.


----------



## leobigfield

Does anyone here knows someone who can make custom cables at afordable prices (like lunashop) and ship internationally? I'm stuck trying to fix my e-q5 but can't find a cable with 1mm diameter. 
  

  
 Also, if a kind soul could see if the cable in one of the KZ's has a maximum 1mm diameter near the earpiece i would gladly buy one just to take the cable


----------



## Darner

The problem with the IEMs from China is that you buy what you think will be a good knock-around pair that you won't have to worry about. But then you end up liking them so much you start taking care of them. How you put them away, how you wrap the cord, etc. And your knock-around plans go down the drain.


----------



## EISENbricher

leobigfield said:


> Does anyone here knows someone who can make custom cables at afordable prices (like lunashop) and ship internationally? I'm stuck trying to fix my e-q5 but can't find a cable with 1mm diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if a kind soul could see if the cable in one of the KZ's has a maximum 1mm diameter near the earpiece i would gladly buy one just to take the cable


 
 Confirming that EDSE/ED8/ES/ED3 cables are 1.5mm diameter at earpiece. Maybe KZ R1 has thinner cable at earpiece but I'll leave that to someone who owns it. Mine is still on the way.


----------



## ilikeiem

leobigfield said:


> Also, if a kind soul could see if the cable in one of the KZ's has a maximum 1mm diameter near the earpiece i would gladly buy one just to take the cable


 
  
 This is my KZ-C56R. I don't know whether it has a cable that you want or not. You can visit official KZ flagship store and ask the seller.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/kz-c56r-cute-shape-silver-color-music-headphones-HIFI-headphones-bass-headset-noise-canceling-headphones/1380688_32273056514.html


----------



## ilikeiem

ansi said:


> If you own DN-2000 and don't find it too uncomfortable to use I think you can pretty much pass any sub-$200 IEM for listening purposes. Different if you are a collector.


 
 Yes. I'm a kind of collector. Time to spend $100 on DUNU TITAN1.


----------



## waynes world

ansi said:


> If you own DN-2000 and don't find it too uncomfortable to use I think you can pretty much pass any sub-$200 IEM for listening purposes. Different if you are a collector.


 

  
 Quote:


ilikeiem said:


> Yes. I'm a kind of collector. Time to spend $100 on DUNU TITAN1.


 
  
 ansi makes sense. But if you're gonna collect for the hell of it, you could do worse than collecting the titan1's


----------



## leobigfield

peter123 said:


> Lol, looking at the Ibasso unit myself but if the NX2 comes close to the value of the NX1 it might be an interesting alternative.
> 
> I was also considering the SMSL M2 but it doesn't seem to work well with android.


 
  
@peter123  i'm also on the same dilemma as you about the android DAC. Have you checked de iFi Nano DSD? After a lot of reading this seems to be an amazing device that it's worth check. I'm almost sold


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/COZOY-DAC-AMP
  
 whose buying it


----------



## raptor18

Any good headphone stores in Shanghai?


----------



## CJG888

There's a branch of Jaben near People's Square. It's basically a converted office on a high floor of an office building, so it's not all that easy to find. Good selection, high prices. Better to order from Jingdong or Shenzhen Audio Store, if you can.


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/COZOY-DAC-AMP
> 
> whose buying it


 
  
 Wrote my impression about it in The Lab thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/990#post_11364883


----------



## ansi

raptor18 said:


> Any good headphone stores in Shanghai?


 
  
 Plenty. Roadrunner was well stocked when I lived in Shanghai few years back, and you can test listen a ton of stuff. Copy the first line of the address below to your maps app:
  
 上海市宝山区宝杨路853号宝林一村117号0802
 （轨交3号线宝杨路站下车步行约5分钟-宝杨路牡丹江路交接路口附近）
 联系方式：021-56127450 15601651765


----------



## MindVentures

Hello,
  
 I am looking to buy Cannice HeadBlue3 http://www.cannice.com/en/product-details-88.html
  
 Its not available on taobao, or as far as I know , I am not able to search it. Usually i have bought products from taoboa via a reliable intermediary www.yoybuy.com
  
 It is there on taiwanese websites, http://ecshweb.pchome.com.tw/search/v3.3/?q=cannice%20headblue3 , but i have yet to find a reliable intermediate method to buy from taiwan or malaysia.
  
 So can any one with greater insight please identify any OEM equivalent for this headphone which is reachable.
  
 Thanks for your replies.


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> @peter123
> i'm also on the same dilemma as you about the android DAC. Have you checked de iFi Nano DSD? After a lot of reading this seems to be an amazing device that it's worth check. I'm almost sold




Thanks for the suggestion. Seems very solid but a bit bulky. Will need to do some more research.....


----------



## Inszy

Go for ADL A1.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some cheap-o finds ppl might be interested in. Haven't tried any, but I was bored and perusing AliExpress so there ya go:

  
 IE80 for 9.90 USD

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Promotion-1pc-hot-sale-IE80-Earphone-Professional-New-Hifi-In-Ear-IE80-earphones-Use-the-best/1318152944.html

  
 Unknown Brand - 5.04 USD (look neat....doubt they are good though)

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-Super-bass-Brand-In-Ear-Earphone-For-iPhone-Samsung-MP3-MP4-Noise-Canceling-Earbuds-Headphone/2020997158.html
 MYKIMO MK600 - 8.42 USD (they're cheap...probably just a bassy mess)

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MYKIMO-MK600-3-5mm-In-ear-high-Quality-Super-Clear-Noise-Metal-heavy-bass-headphones/2019300382.html
 Somic MH438i on ears - 32.75 USD (one good looking pair of open-back on-ears...at least they look like they are open)

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Somic-MH438i-music-headphone-for-mobile-Stereo-On-Ear-Headphone-3-5mm-computer-Headset/2016404195.html


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Some cheap-o finds ppl might be interested in. Haven't tried any, but I was bored and perusing AliExpress so there ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, you must really be bored! I'm chillin with my Kef M200s right now. Love em!


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Dude, you must really be bored! I'm chillin with my Kef M200s right now. Love em!




Well...I wasn't thaaaat bored. With my Titans in ma ears, I will never be bored. Hope you are enjoying the KEFs


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Well...I wasn't thaaaat bored. With my Titans in ma ears, I will never be bored. Hope you are enjoying the KEFs




Yeah I really like them. Still haven't figured out an optimal adjustment for the ear guides though LOL. 

Enjoy your Titans.


----------



## Inszy

b9scrambler said:


> Somic MH438i on ears - 32.75 USD (one good looking pair of open-back on-ears...at least they look like they are open)


 

 Half open. They aren't worth this money. There's lack of details and muddy bass.


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> Half open. They aren't worth this money. There's lack of details and muddy bass.




That's too bad  they look pretty nice. Oh well...lots more where they came from! Thanks for reporting in on them.


----------



## ilikeiem

b9scrambler said:


> Some cheap-o finds ppl might be interested in. Haven't tried any, but I was bored and perusing AliExpress so there ya go:
> 
> Unknown Brand - 5.04 USD (look neat....doubt they are good though)
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-Super-bass-Brand-In-Ear-Earphone-For-iPhone-Samsung-MP3-MP4-Noise-Canceling-Earbuds-Headphone/2020997158.html


 
 It's EIAOSI X6.  Does it look like SOMIC MH405?


----------



## EISENbricher

Well this is random but does anybody have a OnePlus invite? I'll be buying one for my sister, but don't have any invite.


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> Well this is random but does anybody have a OnePlus invite? I'll be buying one for my sister, but don't have any invite.




Did get an invite last month but unfortunately they don't ship to my country....plus in the forum..they do have some recommended forwarder who provide shipping services....but decided not to take up the invite...plus the shipping fee...don't think it's worth the risk in case of service issue....cuz of buying from grey market over here is slightly wee expensive( at least the reputable seller over here do provide 1 year guarantee) if buying from One plus the shipping charges...don't understand why they offer to do delivery to certain country....why should pay extra when shipping from China to Malaysia cannot but they can ship to Italy ....???????


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Did get an invite last month but unfortunately they don't ship to my country....plus in the forum..they do have some recommended forwarder who provide shipping services....but decided not to take up the invite...plus the shipping fee...don't think it's worth the risk in case of service issue....cuz of buying from grey market over here is slightly wee expensive( at least the reputable seller over here do provide 1 year guarantee) if buying from One plus the shipping charges...don't understand why they offer to do delivery to certain country....why should pay extra when shipping from China to Malaysia cannot but they can ship to Italy ....???????


 
 Oh.. OnePlus is easily available here plus we also do have official service centers for these. Amazon India occasionally announces sales where they sale OPO without needing an Invite. I missed that sale last time.


----------



## mebaali

eisenbricher said:


> Oh.. OnePlus is easily available here plus we also do have official service centers for these. Amazon India occasionally announces sales where they sale OPO without needing an Invite. I missed that sale last time.


 

 I have already given away my bonus invite to a friend last week. Invites are valid only for 48 hours within that time you gotta use them. I would recommend you to try indian section of OPO official forum. There are OPO Indian mods who are willing to book the order for you (through COD) with no charge. They avoid providing invites directly to the requester in the fear of the person receiving them re-selling it to someone else.


----------



## EISENbricher

mebaali said:


> I have already given away my bonus invite to a friend last week. Invites are valid only for 48 hours within that time you gotta use them. I would recommend you to try indian section of OPO official forum. There are OPO Indian mods who are willing to book the order for you (through COD) with no charge. They avoid providing invites directly to the requester in the fear of the person receiving them re-selling it to someone else.


 
 It's okay! I got an invite through a friend. Ordered the phone


----------



## ozkan

Has anyone tried Meizu MX4 Pro here? I wonder how they sound compared to some mid-fi DAPs considering it has the same DAC implement used in DX90.


----------



## mebaali

eisenbricher said:


> It's okay! I got an invite through a friend. Ordered the phone


 

 Good. Though not known for its DAC (Uses a lowly Yamaha DAC, commonly found in snapdragon SOCs), OPO sounds way better than many audio devices that I have had before (to me it sounds close to my old 1st Gen Zune player), OPO is a quite a device  #ThumbsUp


----------



## dilidani

ozkan said:


> Has anyone tried Meizu MX4 Pro here? I wonder how they sound compared to some mid-fi DAPs considering it has the same DAC implement used in DX90.


 
 Here you can read some about it mate http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4_pro-review-1196p7.php


----------



## bduncan5

Could anyone offer opinions on the Tanatar hifi IE80 or any of the other Chinese clones of the IE80? Any preference on which one to buy? Is the basic sound profile the same as the Sennheiser?


----------



## Darner

Not discussed on this thread very much, but fits into the title -- I've been wondering about open, over-the-ear headphones from China. Something neutral, and not suffering from the weak bass that some open phones have. Thoughts, my dears?


----------



## ozkan

dilidani said:


> Here you can read some about it mate http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4_pro-review-1196p7.php


 
  
 I have read that one but I need to hear some thoughts from head-fiers.


----------



## indieman

darner said:


> Not discussed on this thread very much, but fits into the title -- I've been wondering about open, over-the-ear headphones from China. Something neutral, and not suffering from the weak bass that some open phones have. Thoughts, my dears?



Maybe the takstar hi2050?


----------



## ilikeiem

bduncan5 said:


> Could anyone offer opinions on the Tanatar hifi IE80 or any of the other Chinese clones of the IE80? Any preference on which one to buy? Is the basic sound profile the same as the Sennheiser?


 
 If you wanna buy chinese clone of IE80, don't forget to ask the seller whether the bass knob is working or not.  When you receive the earphone, check the bass knob first.


----------



## bduncan5

Thanks, is that a common problem?


----------



## Pastapipo

Want to test the soundstage and positioning of your iems? 
Metronomy - The Look


----------



## Midgetguy

Hey everyone, I recently got a Topping TP30 Mark2. I was wondering if anyone can tell me how it switches between sending signal to the headphones or speaker out. Like does the headphone port take priority so it doesn't send signal to connected speakers if you have headphones plugged in? Cuz I noticed some other Topping units have switch that lets you choose between t-amp or headphones, but the TP30 has no such switch so I wanna know if there's just some sort of prioritization. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJScope

midgetguy said:


> Hey everyone, I recently got a Topping TP30 Mark2. I was wondering if anyone can tell me how it switches between sending signal to the headphones or speaker out. Like does the headphone port take priority so it doesn't send signal to connected speakers if you have headphones plugged in? Cuz I noticed some other Topping units have switch that lets you choose between t-amp or headphones, but the TP30 has no such switch so I wanna know if there's just some sort of prioritization. Thanks in advance!


 
  
 I would only assume that the headphone jack is switched. So when you plug your headphones in, the RCA section gets turned off. That's how it usually works at lease.


----------



## Midgetguy

djscope said:


> I would only assume that the headphone jack is switched. So when you plug your headphones in, the RCA section gets turned off. That's how it usually works at lease.


 

 That's my line of logic too. I would think signal just doesn't go to the speaker out if there are headphones plugged in. Really would've preferred there to be a switch like the TP31 or TP41 though cuz then I wouldn't have to unplug my headphones. Anyone with a TP30 able to confirm how this works? I got a set of used bookshelf speakers, but I won't get them for probably a couple of weeks and just wanted to know how this thing operates beforehand.


----------



## Wanderluster

Since I'm in China for my last month, I was on a buying spree and purchased the Fiio X1 and Holy Serpent v9 recently.
 Most of you don't expect much for warranty since you're abroad but I can  so let me tell you guys how it went.
  
  
 Holy Serpent v9:
 After 10 days, the left earphone started failing because of the connection. I sent it for replacement today. They cover the shipping fees up to 10 yuan, which is what it cost me. They'll send a replacement right after they check the problem. This is in the 15 days exchange period offered by the seller so it was easy. Under the 1-year warranty I don't know what would have been different, probably shipping fees on me.
  
 Xiaomi piston:
 I bought several of them for friends and 2 for my brother. One was the first version which died after around 6 months and I didn't bother. The second was a v2 which also died after 6 months and I tried using the warranty. On both the online and phone support I was denied warranty because they don't fix it, only replace with a new one but require all accessories and the warranty slip from the user guide. The outer case including tips and all is back home in France so I said I didn't have the accessories and just got a "没有配件的话没办法" ie no accessories no way...
 I'm debating the legality of this clause and asked my friend who studied law in China and indeed told me that it was against the  country's regulations but heck it's China...
  
 Still I don't lose faith and a KZ EDES for 49 yuans is on its way.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys I need a good pair of amp/DAC for office and mobile usage. I'm thinking of JDS C5D, but I'm also waiting for the OPPO HA2 to come out. Can anyone recommend something from iBasso, Topping, iFi or other brands?


----------



## ansi

wanderluster said:


> Since I'm in China for my last month, I was on a buying spree and purchased the Fiio X1 and Holy Serpent v9 recently.
> Most of you don't expect much for warranty since you're abroad but I can  so let me tell you guys how it went.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm pretty sure that Xiaomi will send you a new pair if you just send the pistons with no accessories. Whoever has the job to throw them to the rubbish bin won't care what accessories you have included. Xiaomi just trusts that nobody bothers to return a pair of headphones that are cheaper than a pizza.


----------



## Wanderluster

ansi said:


> I'm pretty sure that Xiaomi will send you a new pair if you just send the pistons with no accessories. Whoever has the job to throw them to the rubbish bin won't care what accessories you have included. Xiaomi just trusts that nobody bothers to return a pair of headphones that are cheaper than a pizza.


 
 I did ask if that was an option and they said no. I can't send it back without a support number so maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## Hisoundfi

indieman said:


> Maybe the takstar hi2050?


 
 Superlux HD681 EVO, and do a small and easy mod on them. 
  
 You won't be disappointed. They have the accuracy of a open back and bass of a closed back.


----------



## Suneth

> Originally Posted by EISENbricher
> 
> 
> Well this is random but does anybody have a OnePlus invite? I'll be buying one for my sister, but don't have any invite.



well you don't need an invite on every tuesday. no invite needed


----------



## Suneth

Isince i'm still waiting for my items to arrive and  i'm looking to buy another pair.
  
 what do you guys recommend anything similar to JVC HAFX1X Xtreme Xplosives. (other than pistons)  i don't listen to bass much but i enjoyed the  HAFX1X very much. found them to be well balanced on all levels.
  
 thank you.


----------



## B9Scrambler

suneth said:


> Isince i'm still waiting for my items to arrive and  i'm looking to buy another pair.
> 
> 
> what do you guys recommend anything similar to JVC HAFX1X Xtreme Xplosives. (other than pistons)  i don't listen to bass much but i enjoyed the  HAFX1X very much. found them to be well balanced on all levels.
> ...


 

 Well....if you want to stay in the XX family, maybe try out the FX3X. To my ears they are just a more refined version of the 1X....better in every way (except fit....that's the same).


----------



## rickdohc

suneth said:


> Isince i'm still waiting for my items to arrive and  i'm looking to buy another pair.
> 
> what do you guys recommend anything similar to JVC HAFX1X Xtreme Xplosives. (other than pistons)  i don't listen to bass much but i enjoyed the  HAFX1X very much. found them to be well balanced on all levels.
> 
> thank you.


 
  
*Zero Audio Basso *
  
 Why?
  
 More and Better Bass than the FX1X ,FX3X, FX101.
 Mids are more foward,  you can hear more details from pianos, guitars, etc.. have more weight.
 Treble is way much better, is more refined,  its not harsh or splashy.
 Soundstage is Wider.
 No fatiguing sound
 More refined sound.
 Makes the JVC sound harsh and metalic.
  
 Basoo Vs Pistons.
 Piston Bass sounds flaby and loose, no details. Mids are way recesed, and sound like there some kind of "hole" in the mids, way vshaped, treble is splashy.
  
  
 Cons?
 Almost no cables relief on the drivers, so you have to be careful.
 I would score the JVC FX Series with a 6.2 points  and the Bassos with an 7.8points  out of 10.
  
 Much better sounding iem with tons of bass... a lot!


----------



## dilidani

Hello guys! 

 I'm coming to you now with a little research about my very cheap budget IEMs. Everybody needs a totally cheap pair of phones, even if you don't want to spend much, can't spend that much on it, or just want a unit that you don't want to pamper every time, just grab and put in your pocket/bag. 

 So: I'm a newbie, newer had expensive audio gear, but I truly feel that the quality what I'm looking for is much more than these ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Source: Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 with Custom 5.0 rom
 App: Jetaudio Plus
 EQ: Flat with bass boost below 200hz sections. Moderate tweaks for better bass and wider soundstage as well.
 Music: EDM.
*State of IEMs: 20-40 hrs of burn-in.*

 Here are my results. You can see my color-based opinion on their value2price ratios as well (red means worst, green means best)
  

 So, let's go from the bottom to the top.

 6. VJJB K1 - DIY upgrade(?) IEM from Sidy DM2. Out of the box, pretty bad. Cable looks durable with the twisted style, but feels flimsy, too long part after the Y-splitter for me (though it can be a plus when wearing cables behind neck.)
 Ergonomics is pretty bad, nozzle is short in an odd way, hard to find and fit the proper eartips, lots of them falling off.
 Sound: TONS OF BASS. That's why it is muddy. There are much better choices under 10 dollars.

 5. KZ R1 - Super cheap, super comfortable, super easy to put on or just change tips. Very tiny earpieces. Good for sport or just laying around and watching some movies. 
 Has durable strain relief at the L-shaped jack, even at earpieces. At the Y-splitter tho there are pretty much none. Cables are little thin from this crucial part, but you can buy 3 of them if you really like them. They don't seem too bad afterall.
 Sound: Big step up from K1. Better controlled bass, better mids and highs. It's "okay", for 4 dollars? It's pretty much good, even considering the whole package. 
 Extra: Very easy to drive! Even the lowest budget portable player (small ones without display for example) could easily drive these IEMs. Listening to it on quite low volume with my phone.
  
 4. KZ DT3 - Star of KZ thread, but I'm not that impressed. It has potential and has a bit cleaner sound than R1, but I guess, it would need more burn in. KZ R1 is more "coherent",There are some problems with tip rolling here as well, but nothing too serious. 
 Comes with straight jack, thick enough, or I would say kinda sturdy cables and plastic, lightweight earpieces. They are on the longer side (like Duoza), but nothing serious.
 I feel like they can be better with more burn-in, that's why the higher rank.
  
 3. Awei Q9 - My favourite here. Little brother of T1E maybe? - *Highly recommended.*
 Sounds quite good even out of the box. Has nice wooden earpieces and fibre-covered cable, but quite thin cables. Strain relief is average on the critical parts. They feel a bit fragile..
 As mentioned, has a wooden housing, but it's quite big! I dont have small ears but the bulk of the IEMs makes inserting a bit uncomfortable - the rim of the earpiece touches my inner ear. Nothing too serious, but certainly not a partner for long listening sessions. Deep insertion is not really supported because of chunky housing, unlike KZ R1. 
 Sound: Big step up from DT3. Has plenty of bass, pretty well controlled, and not overpowering mids and highs. For 4 dollars? Excellent! Much less V-shaped than previous phones, better overall clarity.. king of 5 dollar IEMs for me.

 2. Piston 2 & EDSE
 -- EDSE: Incredible build quality. Super sturdy cable. Forward sound - full bass, but mids are definitely there and has quite a lot "treble energy" -> very versatile IEM. Sometimes can be harsh, but more burning/better tips/EQ surely can help. Has great potential, great cable and strain relieves, considering that it has an oddly long nozzle (makes eartips sit a bit weird on them), it is still an incredible value for it's price. (Cable twists quite easily, but easy to untangle, due to its thick, good quality)
 -- Piston: The other side of the coin. Has much bass, has good sub-bass rumble, good build quality, remote control, mics, and OK mids and treble, tho it is lagging behind EDSE in terms of regions above bass. BUT it is very smooth, easy to listen for longer times, and your ears get used to it's sound pretty easily. With it's semi-open construction it's not the best for commuting.
  
 1. T1E - much more coherent sound than any of these below, can't wonder why are they a bit more expensive. Has good mids, sparkling treble, good bass. But have to point out a very important thing: *These are not basshead IEMs! I even find it a bit lacking in terms of bass.. *(I <3 subbass)
 Build quality is on par with EDSE I would say, but large housing can cause problems, tho maybe not on the levels of Awei q9. They need totally different settings in your player, than previous phones.
 Getting proper tip and seal.. very difficult. Tried lunashops medium bore (heir style) tips in M and L sizes, several wide bore tips, now using Stock L sized whirlwinds on my right, general black wide bore tips (L sized, from lunashops as well) on my left. I feel like it could be better.. guys mentioning Piston L sized tips, too bad I dumped them when purchasing my Pistons.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But: the wider the bore, the better the sound as I see. JVC spiral dots would be interesting on them. They are really wide as I know.

 So, that's it guys. Hope I could help some of you


----------



## slowpickr

@dilidani
  
 Nice write up!!!


----------



## ansi

rickdohc said:


> *Zero Audio Basso *


 
  
 You seem to have a nice collection of low/mid-fi IEM's. You rate KC06 over Basso on your sig, can you compare those two? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## fnkcow

williamleonhart said:


> Guys I need a good pair of amp/DAC for office and mobile usage. I'm thinking of JDS C5D, but I'm also waiting for the OPPO HA2 to come out. Can anyone recommend something from iBasso, Topping, iFi or other brands?


 
 Here's a comparison between the HA-2 and C5D:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755879/oppo-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac-discussion-thread/165#post_11368246


----------



## rickdohc

ansi said:


> You seem to have a nice collection of low/mid-fi IEM's. You rate KC06 over Basso on your sig, can you compare those two? I'd appreciate it.


 
  
 Thanks, i will do my best.. english is not my first language.
  
 Bassos bass is elevated, but the mids are present and the treble is not harsh and it does not sound "hallow" or "boxy" like most V shaped iems.
 This guys at ZA nailed it with a bassy iem wihtout beeing to Vshaped and no harshens on the treble.  Also i am surprised that the soundstage es a bit bigger than avarege and wider than most "Bassy Iems",  the note presentation has weight.
  
 KC06 are tuned diferent,  its not a "Bass Enhanced" iem,  but it has enough bass,  almost perfect for rock, jazz, metal where there is no need for gobs of bass, it has just enough to sound like you are in a concert where the bass is just another instrument playing its rol and its not the "main show" or trying hard to be noticed .  It has an "airy" sound where trumpets for example sound clear and wide, soundstage is bigger and you can enjoy details of every instrument.  Kick drums and bass guitars are easy to hear and dont blend in a mess of bass, again.. just like being there in front of the band and hearing each instrument and every detail.  I dont know how to explain it, but the KC06 has that warmth a Tube Amp has.. the Bassos are more "Solid State".
  
 Basso dont compete against the KC06 on clarity, details soundstage and 3d,  but for being a "bass enhanced" iem,  its heads over all the JVC FX line up, Pistons, even the TTpod T1e wich the treble sounds a bit "plastic" compared to the Basso and a bit "boxy" overall.
  
 I am very impresed with the Basso's,  the sound signature is diferent and are not tuned to compete with the KC06's strenght,  but i am impresed and its my new "Bass Iem" when i want to hear EDM, HipHOP, Trance, etc and need the "Bass Factor", also in noises places where you need some extra bass to compensate the outside noise.
  
  
 KC06As  got more bass than the KC06,  its in the "middle" between the KC06 and the Basso's,  more bass and retains the same clarity and bigsound of the KC06,  Treble is a bit more peaky but you got to have both and spend sometime with them to ever notice. I would recomend the KC06a over the KC06 just because its got a bit more bass and adds some "fun" to the sound.   Overall sound both the KC06 and A's over all SQ is better, more refined and more "Hi Fi" than the Bassos.
  
 I cant list every iem i have,  i have at least 20 pais more, Sony's, Phillips, Jvc, Panasonics, Beats, SkullCandys a lot of those "chinese" iems that pop outs every day,  all those "Enhanced",  "Ultra" , "Mega",  "Extra",  "Explosives", etcetc Bass,  they all suffer from the same thing,  the bass is bloted, slow, flaby, not detailed and there is this big "hole" in the middle where every instrumens gets way behind and the trebles is peaky, you know? those typical Bassy iems i am tired of buying, they all have the same exact "formula",  ZA nailied it with the Basso.
  
 i dont regret buying all that crap, its a good way to learn about SQ and the diference between all this IEMs,  but if you want a Bassy IEm under $40 you can buy the Bassos and forget about it or a more "balanced" iem,  go for the KC06A or even the Tenores. 
  
 Hope it helps.


----------



## EISENbricher

dilidani said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> I'm coming to you now with a little research about my very cheap budget IEMs. Everybody needs a totally cheap pair of phones, even if you don't want to spend much, can't spend that much on it, or just want a unit that you don't want to pamper every time, just grab and put in your pocket/bag.
> ...




Really nice write up dude! It's in sync with my general findings as well... I have most of those with me.


----------



## rickdohc

Awei Q9 is the best of the Awei lineup,  its not overly bassy..  sounds a bit thin and needs more weight,  but its a very good iem for the price, very cheap and it does not sound cheap at all.  i would recomend them over the MonoPrice 8320,  "buy and plug",  dont have to fight finding the right tip and all that stuff to sound ok.  I can see me buying a dozen of them as christmas gifts for coworkers or people that you just want to give them something as a small present, better than nothing for sure.


----------



## ilikeiem

dilidani said:


> 6. VJJB K1 - DIY upgrade(?) IEM from Sidy DM2. Out of the box, pretty bad. Cable looks durable with the twisted style, but feels flimsy, too long part after the Y-splitter for me (though it can be a plus when wearing cables behind neck.)
> Ergonomics is pretty bad, nozzle is short in an odd way, hard to find and fit the proper eartips, lots of them falling off.
> Sound: TONS OF BASS. That's why it is muddy. There are much better choices under 10 dollars.


 
 Did you really use wide bore tip on VJJB-K1?  I think you got muddy sound because your player, Samsung Galaxy Ace 3, is just not good enough.


----------



## dilidani

Nope mate, with moderate boost on bass, otherwise flat EQ it's not that good. Ofc, EQ can help it a lot, all of these are kinda "headfier picks", but I wanted to choose the best ones, without any fancy EQ, just mild bass boost, considering comfort-durability-etc.
 With my portable players it has so much bass that it hurts. Bit playing with the EQ it gets much better, thats true.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Taken!
  
 Thought these would have been taken in two seconds, but I have some Ear Guides I am giving away in exchange for some positive feedback.
  
They are like new:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/757154/ear-guides-black-like-new
  
  
Free Shipping to the Continental US.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ..


----------



## Suneth

rickdohc said:


> *Zero Audio Basso *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Found 2  versions and a seller who ships to my country(surprisingly)  on amazon. carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT and carbo Basso ZH-DX210-CB which one do you recommend ?  it will cost me  around 5k after conversion but if they are as good as you say i'm willing to take the jump


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> Found 2  versions and a seller who ships to my country(surprisingly)  on amazon. carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT and carbo Basso ZH-DX210-CB which one do you recommend ?  it will cost me  around 5k after conversion but if they are as good as you say i'm willing to take the jump




Pm me if you're from India.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

dilidani said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> I'm coming to you now with a little research about my very cheap budget IEMs. Everybody needs a totally cheap pair of phones, even if you don't want to spend much, can't spend that much on it, or just want a unit that you don't want to pamper every time, just grab and put in your pocket/bag.
> ...




Talking about cheap IEMs, I can't help but mentioning XKDUN. Great IEMs that shoot much higher than their price range. They have tight bass, great mids, extended highs that are not sibilant and all around very clear and detailed sound. If you are interested in trying some of their models - you can look for suggestions in my headphone inventory list.


----------



## Ruben123

It would be nice to compare the wooden xkduns to the wooden awei. Is edse (much) better than awei q9? Which is more natural?


----------



## rickdohc

suneth said:


> Found 2  versions and a seller who ships to my country(surprisingly)  on amazon. carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT and carbo Basso ZH-DX210-CB which one do you recommend ?  it will cost me  around 5k after conversion but if they are as good as you say i'm willing to take the jump


 
  
*Carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT*
  
 Less bass,  Better SQ.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ruben123 said:


> It would be nice to compare the wooden xkduns to the wooden awei. Is edse (much) better than awei q9? Which is more natural?


 
 SoundSOUL S-018  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 ..


----------



## Ruben123

Yeah not everyone lives in the USA....


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ruben123 said:


> It would be nice to compare the wooden xkduns to the wooden awei. Is edse (much) better than awei q9? Which is more natural?




XKDUN is better than AWEI. Punchy and tight bass, better clarity and fit.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ruben123 said:


> Yeah not everyone lives in the USA....


 
 Sorry, I would not have suggested it, but you do not have a country listed under your profile.
  
 ..


----------



## Ruben123

bloodypenguin said:


> Sorry, I would not have suggested it, but you do not have a country listed under your profile.
> 
> ..




No problem


----------



## dilidani

hal rockwell said:


> Talking about cheap IEMs, I can't help but mentioning XKDUN. Great IEMs that shoot much higher than their price range. They have tight bass, great mids, extended highs that are not sibilant and all around very clear and detailed sound. If you are interested in trying some of their models - you can look for suggestions in my headphone inventory list.


 
 Any recommendations maybe? As I see, you have tons of sweet n cheap IEMs. Especiatlly from the mentioned xkdun and soundmagic series (for electronic music).


----------



## Hal Rockwell

dilidani said:


> Any recommendations maybe? As I see, you have tons of sweet n cheap IEMs. Especiatlly from the mentioned xkdun and soundmagic series (for electronic music).




I had lots more IEMs but as of couple months ago I started sifting through them just cause I ran out place for new ones. I'm yet to go through the SoundMAGIC that I have but I've managed to revise all the XKDUNs I had and left with only the ones I liked. You can see them in my headphone inventory. I don't listen to electronic music but I think that all the models I have sound very good for the price which is very low.


----------



## RedJohn456

I will be selling stuff to save up for other gear, so if anyone wants a good price on: VSD3, Brainwavz Hm5, Logitech UE 4000, Sound Soul S-018, KZ ED3 PM me. Giving you guys chance before I put up the ads


----------



## bhazard

I used to LOVE comparing the ultra cheapies. You grow out of them though, as the difference in SQ between an Awei and a Dunu Titan is substantial.

When a $20 iem can beat something like the titan, then they are worth looking at.

Great write up though, much appreciated!


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> I will be selling stuff to save up for other gear, so if anyone wants a good price on: VSD3, Brainwavz Hm5, Logitech UE 4000, Sound Soul S-018, KZ ED3 PM me. Giving you guys chance before I put up the ads




See what happened, bud? You graduated to Z5 and now won't be able to look back


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> See what happened, bud? You graduated to Z5 and now won't be able to look back


 

 Edit: I misread what you wrote. Edited my post to reflect that. Thought you said so what happened bud? LOL 
  
 It is true to an extent that now I am more willing to consider higher priced sets such as the Dunus and Fidues, having gotten  taste of the good stuff 
  
 I am still interested in the likes of Titan 1 and CKR9 etc


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > See what happened, bud? You graduated to Z5 and now won't be able to look back
> ...


 
  
 Yes, you can get used to a "good" life really fast, fine caviar of DUNUs and Fidues lol!!!
  
 And to answer your original question before you edited it, DITA only gets dusted off whenever I need it for review comparison (the original intent of that review loaner).  I'm a bit obsessed right now with UM Pro 50 and testing it with different cables.  Or I should say, I'm more obsessed with cables than actual IEM lol!!!


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> See what happened, bud? You graduated to Z5 and now won't be able to look back


 
  
 He'll be okay as long as he doesn't now start going through TOTL's like candy. Now _that _would be expensive!


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> Yes, you can get used to a "good" life really fast, fine caviar of DUNUs and Fidues lol!!!
> 
> And to answer your original question before you edited it, DITA only gets dusted off whenever I need it for review comparison (the original intent of that review loaner).  I'm a bit obsessed right now with UM Pro 50 and testing it with different cables.  Or I should say, I'm more obsessed with cables than actual IEM lol!!!




And you will find many people to not believe in how the cables can affect sound changes !


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Yes, you can get used to a "good" life really fast, fine caviar of DUNUs and Fidues lol!!!
> 
> And to answer your original question before you edited it, DITA only gets dusted off whenever I need it for review comparison (the original intent of that review loaner).  I'm a bit obsessed right now with UM Pro 50 and testing it with different cables.  Or I should say, I'm more obsessed with cables than actual IEM lol!!!


 

 I am already craving for some fidue a83 with a side dish of DN2000J   Joking. Maybe. I hate head fi lol
  
 Does the Um Pro 50 use standard MMCX cables? Are you using custom cables from cable makers? I plan to get another cable for my Z5 but its actually the XBA H3 cable as the memory wire is better imo


----------



## mrmoto050

redjohn456 said:


> I am already craving for some fidue a83 with a side dish of DN2000J   Joking. Maybe. I hate head fi lol
> 
> Does the Um Pro 50 use standard MMCX cables? Are you using custom cables from cable makers? I plan to get another cable for my Z5 but its actually the XBA H3 cable as the memory wire is better imo


 
@RedJohn456 I'm eying the Fidues also, just got some RHA-T10's this morning and I'm liking them also.


----------



## RedJohn456

mrmoto050 said:


> @RedJohn456 I'm eying the Fidues also, just got some RHA-T10's this morning and I'm liking them also.


 
  
 True dat! Dem fiddles are so enticing! They seem to have worked out the issues which plagued the earlier units it seems. Plus the A73 is coming out next. Dual driver hybrid. Lots to look forward to 
  
 Nice! How are you finding them? Which is your favourite filter to use? I think of the KZ iems have interchangeble filters as well if I am not mistaken.


----------



## mrmoto050

redjohn456 said:


> True dat! Dem fiddles are so enticing! They seem to have worked out the issues which plagued the earlier units it seems. Plus the A73 is coming out next. Dual driver hybrid. Lots to look forward to
> 
> Nice! How are you finding them? Which is your favourite filter to use? I think of the KZ iems have interchangeble filters as well if I am not mistaken.


 
@RedJohn456 I forgot to mention I have the A71's and like them. I'm listening to the treble filters on the RHA, but when I get home tonight I'm going to switch back to reference. I don't have any KZ iem's but I have the Rock Jaw Alphas and they have switchable filters similar to the RHA's. They are nice also. The more I listen to these RHA's I'm thinking I'm done for awhile, I'm going to be listening to these and the Clarity One's  for a while at least until the Havi B6's arrive lol!


----------



## RedJohn456

mrmoto050 said:


> @RedJohn456 I forgot to mention I have the A71's and like them. I'm listening to the treble filters on the RHA, but when I get home tonight I'm going to switch back to reference. I don't have any KZ iem's but I have the Rock Jaw Alphas and they have switchable filters similar to the RHA's. They are nice also. The more I listen to these RHA's I'm thinking I'm done for awhile, I'm going to be listening to these and the Clarity One's  for a while at least until the Havi B6's arrive lol!


 

 You def have your bases covered in terms of different signatures! Makes it easier to wait that way. And if B6 isn't good you can get something else instead  Win win (except for you wallet lol believe me I know that feel bro)


----------



## ozkan

I'm listening Vsonic GR04 Pro 50 ohm version now and this thing is really good. They aren't sibilant like the other GR series.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can get used to a "good" life really fast, fine caviar of DUNUs and Fidues lol!!!
> ...


 
  
 All W10/20/30/40/50/60, UM Pro 10/20/30/50, Shure and UE900 and A83 and FX850 and probably Sony stuff uses the same mmcx connector, BUT Westone W/UM uses a low profile connector, a bit shorter.  So Westone OEM cable won't fit into other mmcx connectors, while other mmxc connectors will fit Westone.
  
 Also keep in mind, Pure Silver cables (not a cheap silver-plated stuff) will run you up to $400.  Budget silver-plated stuff from Lunashops is about $40, but NOT the same level of sound improvement.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> All W10/20/30/40/50/60, UM Pro 10/20/30/50, Shure and UE900 and A83 and FX850 and probably Sony stuff uses the same mmcx connector, BUT Westone W/UM uses a low profile connector, a bit shorter.  So Westone OEM cable won't fit into other mmcx connectors, while other mmxc connectors will fit Westone.
> 
> Also keep in mind, Pure Silver cables (not a cheap silver-plated stuff) will run you up to $400.  Budget silver-plated stuff from Lunashops is about $40, but NOT the same level of sound improvement.


 

 Oh interesting, wasn't aware of the differences in westone connectors. Wow that is some serious money. I haven't played around with cables as of yet but I would imagine once I start going into other high end iems it is something that I might consider. Maybe not super expensive ones but something decent. Adds to resale value as well I would imagine 
  
 Are the differences in your face or is it more subtle? I don't really have trained ears so I am a noob in that aspect.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > All W10/20/30/40/50/60, UM Pro 10/20/30/50, Shure and UE900 and A83 and FX850 and probably Sony stuff uses the same mmcx connector, BUT Westone W/UM uses a low profile connector, a bit shorter.  So Westone OEM cable won't fit into other mmcx connectors, while other mmxc connectors will fit Westone.
> ...


 
  
 You can use any standard mmcx connector with Westone, but original Westone cable can only be used with their IEMs.  Due to their bean shape (btw, probably among the best and the most comfortable fitments) and sideway location of the connector in the shell it's low profile on the cable side.
  
 Difference is NOT in your face, but rather introducing more refinement, with better retrieval of details.  If you buy $1k IEM and $2.5k AK240 II you will take it to the next step with $400 Pure Silver balanced wired custom cable just to get a marginal improvement to squeeze every ounce of performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  There is an improvement, but it's definitely in a category of diminishing returns.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> You can use any standard mmcx connector with Westone, but original Westone cable can only be used with their IEMs.  Due to their bean shape (btw, probably among the best and the most comfortable fitments) and sideway location of the connector in the shell it's low profile on the cable side.
> 
> Difference is NOT in your face, but rather introducing more refinement, with better retrieval of details.  If you buy $1k IEM and $2.5k AK240 II you will take it to the next step with $400 Pure Silver balanced wired custom cable just to get a marginal improvement to squeeze every ounce of performance
> 
> ...


 

 Ahh, okay. I have no experience with trying different cables so thats pretty cool to know. It makes for interesting goals, improving each component in your portable gear, one by one. Seems like one can customize the sound to an extent. For some people it could mean the difference between hating or enjoying the gear.


----------



## Wanderluster

wanderluster said:


> Xiaomi piston:
> I bought several of them for friends and 2 for my brother. One was the first version which died after around 6 months and I didn't bother. The second was a v2 which also died after 6 months and I tried using the warranty. On both the online and phone support I was denied warranty because they don't fix it, only replace with a new one but require all accessories and the warranty slip from the user guide. The outer case including tips and all is back home in France so I said I didn't have the accessories and just got a "没有配件的话没办法" ie no accessories no way...
> I'm debating the legality of this clause and asked my friend who studied law in China and indeed told me that it was against the  country's regulations but heck it's China...


 
  
 After acting all pissed on the phone, Xiaomi called me back and offered to send me a new pair of pistons without returning the old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm gonna change the jack on the old one and hope it fixes it as the problem seems to be with the cable near the jack.


----------



## ansi

redjohn456 said:


> Ahh, okay. I have no experience with trying different cables so thats pretty cool to know. It makes for interesting goals, improving each component in your portable gear, one by one. Seems like one can customize the sound to an extent. For some people it could mean the difference between hating or enjoying the gear.


 
  
 Cables making a difference in sound is something you have to believe in to hear. There is no measurable difference. Before spending your money, I suggest reading this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/486598/testing-audiophile-claims-and-myths


----------



## Midgetguy

I've had the Fidue A83s for the past couple of weeks and they're one helluva a set of IEMs. Going back to others mostly entails being disappointed in lack of detail or bass quality or any other myriad of things the A83 does right. I can't express how much happier I've been since I switched to these from my B3 Pro 1 cuz while those were just fine with half of my music (the more instrumental and vocal oriented stuff), they suffered (not terribly but still) with the other half of my music consisting of EDM and hip-hop/rap. Fidue A83 to the rescue bringing a good quantity of very quality bass to the rest of the range the A83 does so well with.


----------



## DJScope

ansi said:


> Cables making a difference in sound is something you have to believe in to hear. There is no measurable difference. Before spending your money, I suggest reading this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/486598/testing-audiophile-claims-and-myths


 
  
 Well actually, there is a measurable difference but it is beyond the limits of our hearing.


----------



## Raddiqal11

Hi All! Been rigorously searching through this thread and head-fi and the net on information about a few IEMs. I like the fun sound sig on the warm side. So I'll need someone's help to make my final decision. Somic MH415, VSONIC VSD3/S, Moxpad X6, Moxpad X3, Meelec M6 Pro. The VSONIC is my last option currently because its more expensive than the others. Also I'd prefer detachable cables as i would want to try my hand at making custom cables (for looks of course). So give me your honest opinion based on experience and also if there are other options available on the market around the same price please do recommend them.


----------



## ozkan

raddiqal11 said:


> Hi All! Been rigorously searching through this thread and head-fi and the net on information about a few IEMs. I like the fun sound sig on the warm side. So I'll need someone's help to make my final decision. Somic MH415, VSONIC VSD3/S, Moxpad X6, Moxpad X3, Meelec M6 Pro. The VSONIC is my last option currently because its more expensive than the others. Also I'd prefer detachable cables as i would want to try my hand at making custom cables (for looks of course). So give me your honest opinion based on experience and also if there are other options available on the market around the same price please do recommend them.


 
  
 Add IM50 to your list. I find them better than VSD3S.


----------



## B9Scrambler

raddiqal11 said:


> Hi All! Been rigorously searching through this thread and head-fi and the net on information about a few IEMs. I like the fun sound sig on the warm side. So I'll need someone's help to make my final decision. Somic MH415, VSONIC VSD3/S, Moxpad X6, Moxpad X3, Meelec M6 Pro. The VSONIC is my last option currently because its more expensive than the others. Also I'd prefer detachable cables as i would want to try my hand at making custom cables (for looks of course). So give me your honest opinion based on experience and also if there are other options available on the market around the same price please do recommend them.


 

 I have the Somic and the VSD3....hands down VSD3. They are much more fun to listen to, but cable durability is an issue. If you're making your own cable, I guess that won't be a problem...unless you can't get a hold of their custom connectors. Somic's have pretty generic connectors but are just okay sounding. They really lack bass, but otherwise are solid, almost BA like imo. Can't comment on any of the others mentioned, sorry.


----------



## Suneth

I too want to know about Moxpad X3. 20$ in aliexpress. looks really nice and a detachable cable at 20$


----------



## indieman

raddiqal11 said:


> Hi All! Been rigorously searching through this thread and head-fi and the net on information about a few IEMs. I like the fun sound sig on the warm side. So I'll need someone's help to make my final decision. Somic MH415, VSONIC VSD3/S, Moxpad X6, Moxpad X3, Meelec M6 Pro. The VSONIC is my last option currently because its more expensive than the others. Also I'd prefer detachable cables as i would want to try my hand at making custom cables (for looks of course). So give me your honest opinion based on experience and also if there are other options available on the market around the same price please do recommend them.



Just FYI the m6 pro aren't considered an Asian iem. 
But feel free to ask any questions about them here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/749797/meelectronics-m6-pro-musicians-in-ear-monitors-finally


----------



## BloodyPenguin

suneth said:


> I too want to know about Moxpad X3. 20$ in aliexpress. looks really nice and a detachable cable at 20$


 
 Pretty sure these are the exact same thing as the SoundSOUL U10: http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundsoul-u10-sport-noise-isolating-in-ear-headphones-with-memory-wire-black
  

  
  
 If so, I believe there are bunch of different brand names of this model, unless they all use different drivers.


----------



## Suneth

bloodypenguin said:


> Pretty sure these are the exact same thing as the SoundSOUL U10: http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundsoul-u10-sport-noise-isolating-in-ear-headphones-with-memory-wire-black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1427854533.html


----------



## bduncan5

bloodypenguin said:


> Pretty sure these are the exact same thing as the SoundSOUL U10: http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundsoul-u10-sport-noise-isolating-in-ear-headphones-with-memory-wire-black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is the moxpad x-6 sold under a different brand name also?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

bduncan5 said:


> Is the moxpad x-6 sold under a different brand name also?


 
 I was wondering the same thing.  That I could not find.
  
 ..


----------



## twister6

bloodypenguin said:


> bduncan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the moxpad x-6 sold under a different brand name also?
> ...


 
  
 Awhile back I had a talk with Meelec because I was curious as well about similarities between housing and removable cable design.  From what I understand, a lot of manufacturers a shortcut by choosing a common Chinese OEM shell design and then continue with their own driver development, selection of filters, different cable material, accessories, etc.
  
 Overall this helps to keep a cost down, but at the same time creates a confusion where some people are mislead thinking because IEM looks the same, it's just re-brand part where doesn't matter who you buy it from, as long as you get the cheapest price.  So given a choice, I would go with a more reputable name since it will probably have a better tuned drivers


----------



## ozkan

I know it is not a Chinese or Asian brand but does anyone know Griffin Beech WoodTones? It gets some rave reviews on Amazon.com and it is only $13. Is it worth a try?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JOYHZC/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22GQDLVH5BQK7


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ozkan said:


> I know it is not a Chinese or Asian brand but does anyone know Griffin Beech WoodTones? It gets some rave reviews on Amazon.com and it is only $13. Is it worth a try?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JOYHZC/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22GQDLVH5BQK7


 
 I can't comment on their sound, but they are $12 here with free shipping: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2C10UT0532
  
 ..


----------



## EISENbricher

raddiqal11 said:


> Hi All! Been rigorously searching through this thread and head-fi and the net on information about a few IEMs. I like the fun sound sig on the warm side. So I'll need someone's help to make my final decision. Somic MH415, VSONIC VSD3/S, Moxpad X6, Moxpad X3, Meelec M6 Pro. The VSONIC is my last option currently because its more expensive than the others. Also I'd prefer detachable cables as i would want to try my hand at making custom cables (for looks of course). So give me your honest opinion based on experience and also if there are other options available on the market around the same price please do recommend them.



KZ EDSE or ED8 is good as a side dish... They fit the requirements, maybe you'll love em, if not you can just use their nice cable to revitalize your another old pair


----------



## cls

I own both Stoner Audio UD110v2 and UD120 "mini" plug style USB DACs
 Now I am looking into a additional stationary DAC could you direct me into a Post # in this thread


----------



## salawat

just received the VJJC C1S DIY and the ie800 DIY from Tennmak, I have not fully used the ie800, i'm just leaving it on pink noise for roughly 50 hours as has been recommended by nearly everyone (including the seller)

 But the VJJC's are amazing for an earbud, I don't usually wear earbuds and doubt i would going to work and travelling. but these exceeded my expectations so much that I will not be passing it down to my younger brother as planned.  
  
 The bass on it is strong, of course it'll never be as strong as an iem. but I really enjoyed the high's. my ears are quite sensitive to highs, so when this sounded nice, smooth and sweet, i loved it. this was at first usage. I wonder how it'll improve through burn in.
  
 Ofcourse only issue is, as is with all earbuds, is that others can hear it at max volume. but whilst using it at home, i had it on 30-40% volume and it was loud enough to not let me hear anything from outside. my brother had to shout to get me to hear him.
  
 The cable on these and on the ie800's are very nice. they loook very sturdy, I think i do prefer the angled 3.5mm input on the VJJC's than the straight one on the ie800's but ofcourse that's not too much of an issue.
  
 as soon as the 50 hours are up, i''ll be testing these.
  
 and now im out. haha, oh and on another note, i also have ordered these because of you guys! haha, will be testing them as soon as they arrive.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-Super-bass-Brand-In-Ear-Earphone-For-iPhone-Samsung-MP3-MP4-Noise-Canceling-Earbuds-Headphone/2020997158.html


----------



## Wokei

salawat..can't wait to hear your thoughts on Tennmark IE800 DIY...cheers


----------



## r0ngb13n

hi guy. I'm new here. Sorry if my english's bad . 
 I just have a question : 
 -ostry kc06a.
 -jvc ha-fxt90
 -ttpod t2 
 -vsd5s.
 which is your best iem and why ?. Any other under 100$ iem have good p/p?
 My DAP is Fiio x1. I love guitar, violin and piano sound.


----------



## aaDee

Looks interesting ...VJJB V1
 http://www.vjjb.cn/product_show.php?ProductID=5


----------



## phantomore

I am working with a chines CIEM company, their prices are very competitive for the price. 
  
 I have been working with them with graphic and web design, and they seem like a great company to work with!
  
 They are called fearlessaudio, and they have some unique faceplates, and their customization are for some really competitive price. 
  
 In my opinion they are better than thousand sound, and they are opening a local shop this month, so I am also excited for that one.
  
 But just, the price and the sound, 8 quality BA CIEM for for around 650 usd is just amazing.


----------



## robervaul

aadee said:


> Looks interesting ...VJJB V1
> http://www.vjjb.cn/product_show.php?ProductID=5


 

 JVC FXT90 ?


----------



## aaDee

robervaul said:


> JVC FXT90 ?


 

 Thats what I thought first, but VJJB will definitely be a lot cheaper than those of JVCs


----------



## B9Scrambler

aadee said:


> Looks interesting ...VJJB V1
> http://www.vjjb.cn/product_show.php?ProductID=5


 

 I'm in....these look very nice. Good find!-


----------



## The38th

Just got the Holy Serpent V9 thanks to @1clearhead. 




Initial impressions: Very good IEM for the price. Bass is pretty much neutral, less than my ATH-IM70s. Mids are emphasised and sound a bit forward, less forward than the IM70s but more than my X.Pistons. Treble is nice and splashy although I find the "s" sounds pretty annoying with it as I'm kinda sensitive to the sound. Not sure if they have any peaks. IM70 has a smoother/laid back treble range. Clarity and details are impressive for the price, losing just slightly to the IM70s, on par with the IM50s and better than the Xiaomi's. 

My main gripe with the earphones are that the cables are somewhat twisted/curled(not sure what word I should use here) like they have been coiled the wrong way. 

Very annoying to me. Putting them in the pocket will definitely lead to a tedious time of untangling. But for 33 AUD with good sound and detachable cable, I would say it's a pretty good IEM. 

Disclaimer: These are only initial impressions.


----------



## aaDee

b9scrambler said:


> I'm in....these look very nice. Good find!-


----------



## mrmoto050

b9scrambler said:


> I'm in....these look very nice. Good find!-


 
 Just pre-ordered these off of Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/VJJB-Performance-Headphones-Resistance-Smartphones/dp/B00U3GTD72/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1425653884&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=vjjb+k1


----------



## Tamirci

Me too despite my Fidelio X2 that is VERY good and satisfying in summary 
  
 (will review for my website and sell locally or internationally)


----------



## EISENbricher

aadee said:


> Looks interesting ...VJJB V1
> http://www.vjjb.cn/product_show.php?ProductID=5


 
 Awesome find. Though I have K1 and found it disappointing, this one looks compelling and looks so good.


----------



## Hisoundfi

aadee said:


> Looks interesting ...VJJB V1
> http://www.vjjb.cn/product_show.php?ProductID=5


looks really impressive


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just pre-ordered it. 

Too cool to pass up


----------



## cheetahspeed

eisenbricher said:


> Awesome find. Though I have K1 and found it disappointing, this one looks compelling and looks so good.


 
 Yeah, you need to get some. Your ears seem to work like mine so I'd like to hear your opinion.  I thought the K1 were a bassy mess so I will not order any VJJB without positive feedback from people who like the same sound signature.


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> I just pre-ordered it.
> 
> Too cool to pass up



Spiffy. Dual dynamic?


----------



## luberconn

looks like an fxt90 clone


----------



## B9Scrambler

luberconn said:


> looks like an fxt90 clone




Yup...slightly larger drivers though: 6mm vs. 5.8mm.


----------



## Tamirci

luberconn said:


> looks like an fxt90 clone


 
 Will surely compare with a friend's fxt90 (after V1 sees some hundreds of hours of burnin)


----------



## luberconn

right on gentlemen.  keep us posted!  those could be the next


----------



## bhazard

Nice find on the V1. The price is good, hopefully the sound is too.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dude that VJJB V1 looks so dope, I hope it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## Netforce

The VJJB V1 looks like it is available for preorder on amazon for a decent amount. Interesting, I'll probably bite later this weekend.


----------



## uncola

very tempted by those granvela vvjb v1 because they're so pretty but I've been disappointed before so I'll wait for impressions


----------



## aaDee

I wish they were available for pre-order in India  ...
 Hopefully they come for the same discounted price on some other websites with free worldwide shipping.


----------



## EISENbricher

cheetahspeed said:


> Yeah, you need to get some. Your ears seem to work like mine so I'd like to hear your opinion.  I thought the K1 were a bassy mess so I will not order any VJJB without positive feedback from people who like the same sound signature.


 
 Haha really? Good to know : )
 Yeah I'll order this one right away once I find a seller that ships this worldwide. Currently I am unable to pre order it because I don't live in US and Amazon is selling it. 
  
  


aadee said:


> I wish they were available for pre-order in India  ...
> Hopefully they come for the same discounted price on some other websites with free worldwide shipping.


 
 lol exactly. Waiting for this in India.


----------



## sbose

@EISENbricher
 please let me know if you find one.
 VJJB V1 looks nice.


----------



## EISENbricher

sbose said:


> @EISENbricher
> please let me know if you find one.
> VJJB V1 looks nice.


 
 Alright, will keep my eye on this one. Will post in India thread if I manage to grab one from somewhere.


----------



## Suneth

According to Tracking my IEM still in china and traveling all over the country for the past  week. i don't think i will get them any soon. any sellers you guys have dealt with before who ships promptly?
  
 which one you guys recommend Meelec M6 pro or Zero Audio Carbo Tenore?


----------



## aaDee

Just noticed a NOTIFICATION BAR on HeadFi.....nice addition


----------



## EISENbricher

Well, I managed to order one VJJB V1 from TaoBao (Using MisterTao). Will ship on March 15th.
  
 My past experience with this service (MisterTao) has been excellent, good to see that V1 is easily available on TaoBao.
  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/43678253663.html
  
 Cost about ~$24-26  using this method.


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Well, I managed to order one VJJB V1 from TaoBao (Using MisterTao). Will ship on March 15th.
> 
> 
> My past experience with this service (MisterTao) has been excellent, good to see that V1 is easily available on TaoBao.
> ...


 

 i would like to order too but there are few options to select. i'm using these on a mobile phone. (oneplus one) (mentioned this because i see a mobile version but i don't really need a inline mic) which option would you recommend?


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> i would like to order too but there are few options to select. i'm using these on a mobile phone. (oneplus one) (mentioned this because i see a mobile version but i don't really need a inline mic) which option would you recommend?


 
 Would recommend "

V1 Music Edition (without wheat) fever artifact"
  
 I also don't require an inline mic and I've ordered this same version.


----------



## sbose

eisenbricher said:


> Would recommend "
> 
> V1 Music Edition (without wheat) fever artifact"
> 
> I also don't require an inline mic and I've ordered this same version.


 

 i see its now around 80$. how they increase the price so quickly.
  
 Edit : i saw it in the below link
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/43941078694.html


----------



## EISENbricher

sbose said:


> i see its now around 80$. how they increase the price so quickly.


 
 I still see it at *$16.23*
  
 You might have selected shipping method as Fedex or something? In any case try here : http://www.mistertao.com/beta/search?keyword=vjjb&cn_keyword=VJJB&type=all


----------



## Suneth

sbose said:


> i see its now around 80$. how they increase the price so quickly.


 

 it's still show me as 16$ ish


----------



## sbose

eisenbricher said:


> I still see it at *$16.23*
> 
> You might have selected shipping method as Fedex or something? In any case try here : http://www.mistertao.com/beta/search?keyword=vjjb&cn_keyword=VJJB&type=all


 

 yes your selected item costs around 16$ but when i searched i landed in the above link with 80$


----------



## EISENbricher

sbose said:


> yes your selected item costs around 16$ but when i searched i landed in the above link with 80$


 
 Haha.. dunno how that happened. Anyway did you manage to find a link with $16? If you plan to buy it'll be safer to order it from a seller with higher rating. Since there are a lot choices choose wisely. There is almost no chance of getting a fake product as this is fairly new one and scammers rarely try to fake something that is not hugely popular (Pistons is best example).


----------



## cheetahspeed

eisenbricher said:


> Haha really? Good to know : )
> Yeah I'll order this one right away once I find a seller that ships this worldwide. Currently I am unable to pre order it because I don't live in US and Amazon is selling it.


 
  
 Oh, bummer.  I'd offer to get them but just picked up Dunu Titan 1 on a business trip.  My first > $100 IEMs and they lived up to their billing.  I was looking to get Duoza but never saw the ZA anywhere.  I did see the Titans so I got them and love the huge soundstage.  They are 67% IEM and 33% earbud but give me great sound and great fit.
  
 Edit:  Saw you got them with TaoBao.  I am Looking forward to hearing what your ears think.


----------



## Wanderluster

eisenbricher said:


> Well, I managed to order one VJJB V1 from TaoBao (Using MisterTao). Will ship on March 15th.
> 
> My past experience with this service (MisterTao) has been excellent, good to see that V1 is easily available on TaoBao.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had seen this listing too. The seller mentions that the next batch is for mid March and will ship without box but with the accessories. The version with box ships at the end of March and if you want it you just need to leave a note when purchasing.
  
 It's weird but the other sellers also mention that.


----------



## EISENbricher

wanderluster said:


> I had seen this listing too. The seller mentions that the next batch is for mid March and will ship without box but with the accessories. The version with box ships at the end of March and if you want it you just need to leave a note when purchasing.
> 
> It's weird but the other sellers also mention that.



Oh... I haven't left any message. Anyway I'm okay unless I receive the earphone itself in good condition. 


cheetahspeed said:


> Oh, bummer.  I'd offer to get them but just picked up Dunu Titan 1 on a business trip.  My first > $100 IEMs and they lived up to their billing.  I was looking to get Duoza but never saw the ZA anywhere.  I did see the Titans so I got them and love the huge soundstage.  They are 67% IEM and 33% earbud but give me great sound and great fit.
> 
> Edit:  Saw you got them with TaoBao.  I am Looking forward to hearing what your ears think.



Bummer indeed. Well, I'll let you know what I think of em.


----------



## slowpickr

Ahhhhhh, so "wheat" is an inline mic. Always wondered about that. Any ideas on what "fever" means?


----------



## Suneth

something came to my mind. those are renders of the product. not actual pictures. i think i'm going to wait till i see some real photos. @EISENbricher will you do the honors by testing them


----------



## jant71

suneth said:


> something came to my mind. those are renders of the product. not actual pictures. i think i'm going to wait till i see some real photos. @EISENbricher will you do the honors by testing them


 
  
 I think they are interesting but agree with the few who want to wait and see. 8 Ohm is concern, the price is a little too cheap, and no real pictures, and lackluster impressions of the other model. Want them to be a budget killer but yet to be determined if they are even as good as either of the TTPOD yet.
  
 Hoping for the best, just not willing to be a guinea pig. Good luck to the "testers"


----------



## EISENbricher

slowpickr said:


> Ahhhhhh, so "wheat" is an inline mic. Always wondered about that. Any ideas on what "fever" means?



From what I've seen it seems that fever means quality.


----------



## Wanderluster

slowpickr said:


> Ahhhhhh, so "wheat" is an inline mic. Always wondered about that. Any ideas on what "fever" means?


 
  
 The Chinese is 发烧神器 which means it's an item for enthusiasts. The words taken separately can be translated as fever artifact.
  


suneth said:


> something came to my mind. those are renders of the product. not actual pictures. i think i'm going to wait till i see some real photos. @EISENbricher will you do the honors by testing them


 
  
 You can see some user pictures by clicking on 累计评论 (user reviews) here.


----------



## jant71

Easy enough to re-post them here. Could be better pics but gives an idea. They look alright. The clear plastic in front looks cheaper than the smoke look like the JVC and others use.


----------



## werewolf91

Hi, does anyone have any problem with their vjjb k1? just after 2 months that the left side of the driver just gave up while the right side work just fine. does anyone idea of how to fix it? really appreciate it. thank you. or maybe i should just start to look for another 1? hopefully different sound signature than UE600vi which i currently own? maybe like carbo tenore? been interested in it. im sorry maybe i shouldnt put it here and sorry for my english. still kinda new to this.


----------



## bduncan5

Try blowing into the mesh cover that protects the driver, sometimes moisture or dust  will cause a loss of sound. That happens to me sometimes too.


----------



## Whitigir

jant71 said:


> Easy enough to re-post them here. Could be better pics but gives an idea. They look alright. The clear plastic in front looks cheaper than the smoke look like the JVC and others use.




Those look to be silver plated 5N-OFC cables ?


----------



## wgrish7

Regarding the KC06 and Comply tips:
What is the bore size difference between all Comply styles? The sport looks smallest and comfort largest, or am I wrong?
If I did not want to change the sound, coming from the medium size large bore stock silicones, (a bit more bass is an exception as long as it does not change mids and highs), what Comply's should I get?


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> jant71 said:
> 
> 
> > Easy enough to re-post them here. Could be better pics but gives an idea. They look alright. The clear plastic in front looks cheaper than the smoke look like the JVC and others use.
> ...


 
  
 In $16 pair of headphones?  Seriously doubt


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wgrish7 said:


> Regarding the KC06 and Comply tips:
> What is the bore size difference between all Comply styles? The sport looks smallest and comfort largest, or am I wrong?
> If I did not want to change the sound, coming from the medium size large bore stock silicones, (a bit more bass is an exception as long as it does not change mids and highs), what Comply's should I get?


 
 Regarding Comply tips, size is determined by its series *number *(i.e. T-200, 400, 500). The series *letter* pertains to the shape (i.e. S-200, T-200, but I'm pretty sure you already knew that). As for exact bore measurements, I don't have any official numbers of everything, but the smallest is 200 series and largest is 500 series.


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> In $16 pair of headphones?  Seriously doubt




Yeah  kinda look like mine im-x series upgrade lol


----------



## EISENbricher

KZ earphones now officially available in India : http://www.hifinage.com/


----------



## onionpeeler

Hello people, new here, was wanting to buy a new headphone around 100 dollars, bought a xiaomi piston 2 and loved it, would love ur recommendations


----------



## Hisoundfi

onionpeeler said:


> Hello people, new here, was wanting to buy a new headphone around 100 dollars, bought a xiaomi piston 2 and loved it, would love ur recommendations


Dunu Titan T1


----------



## onionpeeler

what i meant to say was below 100, a bit tight on cash 
  
 looking at havi b3 pro 1, ostry kco6a and ttpod t1. which would be better and any other recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## EISENbricher

onionpeeler said:


> what i meant to say was below 100, a bit tight on cash
> 
> looking at havi b3 pro 1, ostry kco6a and ttpod t1. which would be better and any other recommendations would be appreciated


 
 If you are familiar with Pistons and like its bassy sound then chances are that you'll really hate B3 Pro 1. It has its own advantages like very neutral response and huge soundstage, but at the same time its bass is not at all enough to satisfy users preferring warm sound signature, let alone the bassheads. Though you may go for it if you are looking into into what it has to offer.
  
 TTPOD T1E (Be careful, T1 is the old version and T1E sounds better than it) is good choice, keep in mind that it has V-shaped sound and mids might leave you wanting for more. Fit is a slight issue but generally most people managed to find some tip that works well and fits well. Build is very good, T1E has moderate soundstage and fast, punchy bass which is not overwhelming. Treble extension is good.
  
 Can't comment about KC06 as I don't own one. I'd though, recommend Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. Please visit the Tenore thread if you are interested.


----------



## ilikeiem

onionpeeler said:


> what i meant to say was below 100, a bit tight on cash
> 
> looking at havi b3 pro 1, ostry kco6a and ttpod t1. which would be better and any other recommendations would be appreciated


 
  
 Fidue A71, Audio Technica ATH-IM70


----------



## Hisoundfi

onionpeeler said:


> what i meant to say was below 100, a bit tight on cash
> 
> looking at havi b3 pro 1, ostry kco6a and ttpod t1. which would be better and any other recommendations would be appreciated


 
 Do you have a portable amplifier?
  
 What will you be using these for?
  
 What type of music do you lilsten to?
  
 when and where will you be using them?


----------



## onionpeeler

no. most of the time for classes and practice. mostly techno and rock and slight pop. i loved the soundstage of the piston, could do without that much bass, not a basshead per se.


----------



## Hisoundfi

onionpeeler said:


> no. most of the time for classes and practice. mostly techno and rock and slight pop. i loved the soundstage of the piston, could do without that much bass, not a basshead per se.


My vote goes for the TTPOD T1E


----------



## Charliemotta

+1


----------



## EISENbricher

onionpeeler said:


> no. most of the time for classes and practice. mostly techno and rock and slight pop. i loved the soundstage of the piston, could do without that much bass, not a basshead per se.



T1E for the teachno.


----------



## slowpickr

onionpeeler said:


> what i meant to say was below 100, a bit tight on cash
> 
> looking at havi b3 pro 1, ostry kco6a and ttpod t1. which would be better and any other recommendations would be appreciated




KC06A all the way!


----------



## Ruben123

This is a very nice looking amp. Have not tried it but it's beautifully designed.
  
 $30 @dx
  
 http://www.dx.com/p/line5-a970-portable-headphone-stereo-audio-amplifier-champagne-gold-271633


----------



## werewolf91

sorry for just stepping in like this. just want to ask related to these 2 earphone that was listed: TTPOD TIE, CARBO TENORE because it fit about my budget of around £20. would it be good for house genre music. e.g: this song Henry Krinkle- Stay. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rv6KCBI3vg


----------



## onionpeeler

umm, which one of these has the best soundstage? and is a amp necessary? i use a mobile phone. whats the Kco6a good at?


----------



## EISENbricher

werewolf91 said:


> sorry for just stepping in like this. just want to ask related to these 2 earphone that was listed: TTPOD TIE, CARBO TENORE because it fit about my budget of around £
> 20. would it be good for house genre music. e.g: this song Henry Krinkle- Stay. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rv6KCBI3vg



This sounded better on my T1E compared to tenores.


----------



## Shawn71

werewolf91 said:


> sorry for just stepping in like this. just want to ask related to these 2 earphone that was listed: TTPOD TIE, CARBO TENORE because it fit about my budget of around £20. would it be good for house genre music. e.g: this song Henry Krinkle- Stay. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rv6KCBI3vg


 

 Well, It depends on your source as well....imo. both are well received IEMs but some aesthetics to look, among these two.....


----------



## werewolf91

thanks for the fast reply, guys. will take notes of it (my source are laptop and sansa clip+)and just saw got a bid on ebay for t1e. maybe will jump it. really appreciate it. and thanks EISENbricher for the effort.


----------



## salawat

Hey guys, I've now been using the tennmak ie800's for a few days, and whilst i've not been using it, i've been leaving it on pink noise for burn in as have been recommended by the seller.

 remember guys, i'm no audiphile.Now, at first, they sounded very muddy and to be quite honest, i didn't like them at all. so i left them for probably 30-45 hours on pink noise nonstop via my tablet. Now, they sound a lot better, at first the highs were very harsh, now they're more smooth and sweet, it's still slightly harsh but i guess that'll improve as i use it more and more. they're very detailed as in, I can hear parts of music tracks which i quite difficult to hear with other iems such as the pistons, vsonics and even my ie80s. 

 I think they perform best in regards to bass, they have very punchy bass. which is nice to listen to. 
 I've started to use a custom ear plug style diy tip, and they fit much better. however, due to the foam tip, the bass has been reduced by quite a bit. i personally do not enjoy having the silicone tips as they hurt my ears. but the ones on these, despite the fact that i still do not like silicone tips, they were more comfortable than any other silicone tip i've used. they were a spiral style.

 I bought these with tennmak's vjjc earbuds. now in comparison, those earbuds are very fun to listen to. these are not as fun. i would say these are for more serious and longer listening to. 

 I personally think with more burn in, these would be fabulous.

 No shirt clip on came with it, but it's not a biggy. the little case that comes with it is very nice, it's strong and has a black matte finish to it. the wire is very tough in my opnion, but they can get tangled. I love the size of them, they're stylish and not big at all


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ruben123 said:


> This is a very nice looking amp. Have not tried it but it's beautifully designed.
> 
> $30 @dx
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/line5-a970-portable-headphone-stereo-audio-amplifier-champagne-gold-271633




The logo looked familiar.


----------



## sodesuka

Anyone tried this? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kinden-Ebony-wood-earphone-with-mic-and-volume-control-with-detachable-cable-for-Smartphones-Iphone-6tops/32293657397.html
  
 A detachable wood IEM for $6.67 with a possible $2 coupon? What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## EISENbricher

salawat said:


> Hey guys, I've now been using the tennmak ie800's for a few days, and whilst i've not been using it, i've been leaving it on pink noise for burn in as have been recommended by the seller.
> 
> remember guys, i'm no audiphile.Now, at first, they sounded very muddy and to be quite honest, i didn't like them at all. so i left them for probably 30-45 hours on pink noise nonstop via my tablet. Now, they sound a lot better, at first the highs were very harsh, now they're more smooth and sweet, it's still slightly harsh but i guess that'll improve as i use it more and more. they're very detailed as in,* I can hear parts of music tracks which i quite difficult to hear with other iems such as the pistons, vsonics and even my ie80s. *
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your words on Tenmark IE800. I've been waiting for someone to post opinion on these. 
  
 Are they better than the Sennheiser IE80 in terms of detail retrieval? And which Vsonics did you compare these with btw?


----------



## ilikeiem

sodesuka said:


> Anyone tried this? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kinden-Ebony-wood-earphone-with-mic-and-volume-control-with-detachable-cable-for-Smartphones-Iphone-6tops/32293657397.html
> 
> A detachable wood IEM for $6.67 with a possible $2 coupon? *What could possibly go wrong?*


 
 The store has no feedback score.


----------



## sodesuka

ilikeiem said:


> The store has no feedback score.


 

 A valid point lol. Though isn't aliexpress has some sort of buyer's protection? And it's only $4.67 with coupon, maybe I'll bite... I just need to know if anyone has ever heard it and save myself the disappointment (albeit a cheap one) if it absolutely blow.


----------



## Wokei

sodesuka said:


> A valid point lol. Though isn't aliexpress has some sort of buyer's protection? And it's only $4.67 with coupon, maybe I'll bite... I just need to know if anyone has ever heard it and save myself the disappointment (albeit a cheap one) if it absolutely blow.




That 2$ coupon only valid for purchase above 20$ if me not wrong ....


----------



## sodesuka

wokei said:


> That 2$ coupon only valid for purchase above 20$ if me not wrong ....


 

 Aw heck, you're right, didn't know that you have to look at the storefront for the detail. Oh well.


----------



## Wokei

sodesuka said:


> Aw heck, you're right, didn't know that you have to look at the storefront for the detail. Oh well.




Oh well ..for less than 7$ ....still not gonna burn a hole in the wallet ...btw they do look like KZ R3 ...just sayin :


----------



## Ruben123

Maybe ill try them too. Look sweet!


----------



## ilikeiem

sodesuka said:


> A valid point lol. Though isn't aliexpress has some sort of buyer's protection? And it's only $4.67 with coupon, maybe I'll bite... I just need to know if anyone has ever heard it and save myself the disappointment (albeit a cheap one) if it absolutely blow.


 
 I've just bought cheap IEM, VJJB-V1.  Maybe you could try this KINDEN first. If it's good, please let me know then I will buy it too.


----------



## sodesuka

Okay, I bit it. Hopefully it's not too bad so I won't feel to guilty if I give it to my friend as a gift lol (setting my expectation low). Will report back later when I got it, maybe 2-3 weeks later (depending on how derpy/underpy the post and custom are).


----------



## salawat

eisenbricher said:


> Thanks for your words on Tenmark IE800. I've been waiting for someone to post opinion on these.
> 
> Are they better than the Sennheiser IE80 in terms of detail retrieval? And which Vsonics did you compare these with btw?


 
 i do think so, because on a track i listen to, with ie80, there are some parts that are very delicate in sound, and are quite quiet, so with ie80, you can hear them, but hardly.
 whilst with the ie800, i can hear them very nicely and they are smooth on the ear.
  
 i compared to gr06 and gr07.
  
 i'm  thinking of going back to the silicone tips because of how much bass is gained with it.


----------



## Wokei

sodesuka said:


> Okay, I bit it. Hopefully it's not too bad so I won't feel to guilty if I give it to my friend as a gift lol (setting my expectation low). Will report back later when I got it, maybe 2-3 weeks later (depending on how derpy/underpy the post and custom are).






One for the team ..cheers


----------



## Ruben123

Another KINDEN @ $5! http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kinden-High-Stereo-Performance-Dual-Earbud-Headphones-Headset-with-mic-with-double-color-earpads-and-cable/32295020032.html
  
 With mic! Look neat.


----------



## robervaul

ruben123 said:


> Another KINDEN @ $5! http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kinden-High-Stereo-Performance-Dual-Earbud-Headphones-Headset-with-mic-with-double-color-earpads-and-cable/32295020032.html
> 
> With mic! Look neat.


 
  Looks like the T-Peos Altone200  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ​


----------



## Suneth

Moxpad X3 going on sale for 11.49$ on march 17. i don't know if this is the genuine product
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1112149_1683353371.html?spm=5261.1729317.1998430252.1


----------



## jruschme

ruben123 said:


> This is a very nice looking amp. Have not tried it but it's beautifully designed.
> 
> $30 @dx
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/line5-a970-portable-headphone-stereo-audio-amplifier-champagne-gold-271633


 

 I wonder how it compares to the Topping NX1?


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> Moxpad X3 going on sale for 11.49$ on march 17. i don't know if this is the genuine product
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1112149_1683353371.html?spm=5261.1729317.1998430252.1


 
 This shop is offering only FedEx delivery to my country though, which costs north to $50.


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> This shop is offering only FedEx delivery to my country though, which costs north to $50.








strange it's only 1.58$ for me via Hongkong post


----------



## Suneth

I'm sorry for being such a pain. I'm new to this  
  
 Any thoughts on KZ-ANV ?


----------



## Ruben123

sodesuka said:


> Anyone tried this? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kinden-Ebony-wood-earphone-with-mic-and-volume-control-with-detachable-cable-for-Smartphones-Iphone-6tops/32293657397.html
> 
> A detachable wood IEM for $6.67 with a possible $2 coupon? What could possibly go wrong?


 

 Same price as KZ EDSE so it will have something to fight against. But Ill buy one.


----------



## ilikeiem

suneth said:


> Moxpad X3 going on sale for 11.49$ on march 17. i don't know if this is the genuine product
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1112149_1683353371.html?spm=5261.1729317.1998430252.1


 
 It's genuine. This seller can be trusted.


----------



## Charliemotta

+1


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> I'm sorry for being such a pain. I'm new to this
> 
> Any thoughts on KZ-ANV ?



Ask in KZ thread. You'll definitely get lot of feedback there. 



ruben123 said:


> Same price as KZ EDSE so it will have something to fight against. But Ill buy one.



Get both and compare!!


----------



## ilikeiem

Does anyone has experience with Mannhas C190 before? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mannhas-C190-Fever-Level-Headset-In-ear-Earphones-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones-with-MIC-for-iPhone-Samsung/2050352713.html


----------



## dilidani

salawat said:


> i do think so, because on a track i listen to, with ie80, there are some parts that are very delicate in sound, and are quite quiet, so with ie80, you can hear them, but hardly.
> whilst with the ie800, i can hear them very nicely and they are smooth on the ear.
> 
> i compared to gr06 and gr07.
> ...


 
 So, it means that you feel like the TennmakIE800 is actually better than the original senn ie80? :O


----------



## salawat

dilidani said:


> So, it means that you feel like the TennmakIE800 is actually better than the original senn ie80? :O


 
 can't be sure yet. the ie80 is better to listen to currently, its bass is not as bloated as the tennmak ie800. but i do hear more precise detail with the tannmak's. the seller has recommended me to burn it in for more than 50 hours with either classic music or pink noise. i've done that for around 40ish hours. and it has improved a lot. so i guess it can only improve more and more with more burn in.


----------



## ozkan

Any news about release date for Havi B6?


----------



## altrunox

suneth said:


> Moxpad X3 going on sale for 11.49$ on march 17. i don't know if this is the genuine product
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1112149_1683353371.html?spm=5261.1729317.1998430252.1


 
  
 It's genuine, I've already bought some products from the store.
 Although I don't know if he send the full package, anyways, two are waiting in the cart, just to be an last minute gift


----------



## Suneth

altrunox said:


> It's genuine, I've already bought some products from the store.
> Although I don't know if he send the full package, anyways, two are waiting in the cart, just to be an last minute gift


 
  
 Same also added to cart

 Also Meelec Sport-Fi M6 is on Massdrop 12.99$ free shipping to us if anyone interested


----------



## jj69

altrunox said:


> It's genuine, I've already bought some products from the store.
> Although I don't know if he send the full package, anyways, two are waiting in the cart, just to be an last minute gift


 
  
 This Moxpad X3 deal lookis interesting, but I don't know them at all.  What's their sound signature like?  Are they just stupid basshead phones or are they relatively balanced?


----------



## bhazard

The Titan 1 has been my permanent commuting and gym headphone for awhile now. I have no desire to listen to anything else I have.
  
 It's that good.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> The Titan 1 has been my permanent commuting and gym headphone for awhile now. I have no desire to listen to anything else I have.
> 
> It's that good.


 

 I have been seeing a few differing opinion when it comes to its highs. How do you find it, compared to some of your brighter iems? Are you a fan of a brighter signature over all?
  
 Thanks


----------



## robervaul

Kinden
 Narmoo r1m clone


----------



## kahaluu

robervaul said:


> Kinden
> Narmoo r1m clone


 
 Nice looking phones. Wonder how they sound?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> The Titan 1 has been my permanent commuting and gym headphone for awhile now. I have no desire to listen to anything else I have.
> 
> It's that good.


I'm surprised you use them at the gym considering they don't isolate very well


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> I have been seeing a few differing opinion when it comes to its highs. How do you find it, compared to some of your brighter iems? Are you a fan of a brighter signature over all?
> 
> Thanks


 
 With most tips, the highs are too sharp. Use Complys or JVC Spiral Dots, and it smooths them out perfectly with added bass boost. Same tips work well on the DN2000 too.
  


hisoundfi said:


> I'm surprised you use them at the gym considering they don't isolate very well


 
 They get plenty loud off my Oneplus, and audio quality went up nicely after the new MaxxAudio update. I don't hear anything else. I'm sure people sitting next to me on the train hate me though.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> With most tips, the highs are too sharp. Use Complys or JVC Spiral Dots, and it smooths them out perfectly with added bass boost. Same tips work well on the DN2000 too.
> 
> They get plenty loud off my Oneplus, and audio quality went up nicely after the new MaxxAudio update. I don't hear anything else. I'm sure people sitting next to me on the train hate me though.


 

 Oh thanks for that tidbit, didn't know it was that bad without the spiral dots. Are the DN2000 that bad as well in terms of the highs?


----------



## RedJohn456

Sorry for the double post but was browsing head direct and noticed that they have the RE400a now instead of the regular re400? Is that an improved model?


----------



## sodesuka

Seems that it's just a version with mic.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry for the double post but was browsing head direct and noticed that they have the RE400a now instead of the regular re400? Is that an improved model?




Their main hifiman website still lists re400, re400i, and re400a aligned with re300 line of audio only, Apple with multi function button and volume, and cut down multi function for android only.


----------



## robervaul

VSD2


----------



## twister6

For anybody who is interested, Cozoy Astrapi USB/OTG DAC amp review is up!!! http://www.head-fi.org/products/cozoy-astrapi/reviews/12716


----------



## mochill

I want the vsd2s in that orange


----------



## encoreAC

Everyday I am hoping for new news on the Ostry KC07, but there are none =(


----------



## EISENbricher

For anyone who's interested : Topping NX1 for $25 here. For this price it's a steal!!!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
  
 Good seller IMO (judging from feedback)


----------



## Ruben123

So I ordered the KINDEN Ebony earphones (those wooden), but I got a reply from the seller that that version didnt have a microphone and it was a fault in the ad. So, I wanted to cancel it and try the other one which does have a microphone. The seller replied: dont cancel it, I will ship the other version.
  
 Should I do that? Or is it better to cancel the one without mic and order the one with mic. Cancelling on AlieX does give me some headaches though since I have a few orders which I have cancelled but I have seen no money back. Cant open a dispute too because it's cancelled.


----------



## sodesuka

Might as well go through if cancelling only make it worse. They actually sent the same message to me, but I don't have a problem since I dd want the twisted cable non-mic version in the first place.


----------



## Suneth

ruben123 said:


> So I ordered the KINDEN Ebony earphones (those wooden), but I got a reply from the seller that that version didnt have a microphone and it was a fault in the ad. So, I wanted to cancel it and try the other one which does have a microphone. The seller replied: dont cancel it, I will ship the other version.
> 
> 
> Should I do that? Or is it better to cancel the one without mic and order the one with mic. Cancelling on AlieX does give me some headaches though since I have a few orders which I have cancelled but I have seen no money back. Cant open a dispute too because it's cancelled.


 

 It's not instant as buying. it will take from 3-14 days depends on the bank.  once i canceled an order for 350$ and it took 5 days for the refund to appear on my card.  Bank was HSBC


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> For anyone who's interested : Topping NX1 for $25 here. For this price it's a steal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
there was a negative feedback 10 minutes ago when i first check the feedback comments about bad sound and a 1 star. now it's gone. 


> sounds bad, does not increase the volume, sound is disturbing. my phone is good sound from the headphones, this product is worse // I canceled the purchase of this product but the seller sent me, even though I want to. Performance sucks


 
 things like these make me second guessing

  
 something went wrong with my browser


----------



## Ruben123

suneth said:


> It's not instant as buying. it will take from 3-14 days depends on the bank.  once i canceled an order for 350$ and it took 5 days for the refund to appear on my card.  Bank was HSBC


 

 My order(s) which I cancelled are still ´Your order cancellation request is pending the supplier's approval.'. For quite a time now. And I cannot open a dispute because it's cancelled.
  
 The earphones... I might un-cancel them and ask to ship the others with mic.


----------



## Suneth

ruben123 said:


> My order(s) which I cancelled are still ´Your order cancellation request is pending the supplier's approval.'. For quite a time now. And I cannot open a dispute because it's cancelled.
> 
> 
> The earphones... I might un-cancel them and ask to ship the others with mic.


 

 Best thing is to contact seller again. What was the reason you select at the cancel screen?  on my case seller informed me to select "Purchase Protection is running out, but package is still in transit" option. i think that saves their back and make  refund process faster.
  
 if i have to guess he might refuse to refund and send other version


----------



## rickdohc

encoreac said:


> Everyday I am hoping for new news on the Ostry KC07, but there are none =(


 
  
 Totaly Agree....


----------



## Tamirci

tamirci said:


> Ordered an Arkon AWM130
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


redsky0 said:


> Oh cool! Very interested to hear you thoughts


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> +1, me too


 
 It arrived.
  
 The packaging is so simple. Probably due to my unboxed purchase :/ The build quality is good. Lots of metal used (like Somic mh463)
 Regarding sound: Overall SQ wil have 6/10.
 Details: Sounds too distant unmodded. Mod is necessary IMO (plucked the sponges out in the earpads) Musical details are lacking even after the mod. The rest aren't worth speaking. Will update after the usual burning period.
  
 My need to write further had overcame my decision to write further till the burnin finishes; 
 I plugged the AWM130 into my main rig (Schiit Magni 2, Chord Vee 3 Chameleon, QLS Qa360) and SQ quickly rose up  Well still not even a NAD hp50 but it has something to say now.
 And this got me thinking "what's the point of using a cheap headphone with a ~1000 usd setup?"
 I think I should quit this topic :/


----------



## Hal Rockwell

So... curiosity killed the IEMs. Blew out one of the drivers in the left ear piece of my HAVI B3 PRO II, to be exact. Don't really know how it happened. Just disassembled them to see what removing the black sponge from the driver will do to the sound. They really should'n make IEMs that can be taken apart by simply unscrewing two little screws if they want them to last in the hands of people like me.
  
 If anyone has B3 PRO II in any condition and is willing to sell them to me, just PM me. And I don't care for the accessories either.


----------



## jant71

encoreac said:


> Everyday I am hoping for new news on the Ostry KC07, but there are none =(


 

 They are coming/not far off. Only early mention of them sound-wise is that one person(an earphone shop person) preferred the sound of the KC08. The KC08 is the only one I'm interested in anyhow


----------



## encoreAC

jant71 said:


> They are coming/not far off. Only early mention of them sound-wise is that one person(an earphone shop person) preferred the sound of the KC08. The KC08 is the only one I'm interested in anyhow


 
 Nice!!!! Only the KC07 comes for me in question though since I am not a fan of ear-buds. Ostry please. Need. Release. Immediately!
  
 I really hope they don't make the KC07 worse sounding than the KC08..........that would be really dumb.


----------



## Ruben123

suneth said:


> Best thing is to contact seller again. What was the reason you select at the cancel screen?  on my case seller informed me to select "Purchase Protection is running out, but package is still in transit" option. i think that saves their back and make  refund process faster.
> 
> if i have to guess he might refuse to refund and send other version


 

 They have resumed my order and shipped the one with mic. Hope they sound good for the price!


----------



## Shawn71

If anyone interested, Meelec S6P is on sale thru 03/18 for $19.99 using coupon "SPRINGS6P" with free US shipping and $2.95 OFF intl shipping.......
  
 http://www.meelec.com/Sport_Fi_S6P_Earphone_Workout_Package_p/ep-sf6p-rdbk-mee.htm (grn/blk too)


----------



## funkymartyn

Hi not had chance yet to read over the 1000 + pages yet  . But anybody know of a good priced desktop headphone amp with a uk power supply ?.
I already have the Topping nx1... And Fiio e11 k for my portables, both of which i like, sound, build quality etc. 
But iv been looking round for a hifi desktop amp now.... I have been looking on this site, amazon,ebay, etc... But moist do not have a uk power lead..... Which i would like........Any info, links etc would be nice.....price up to £100.... Headphones to be used are....Senn Hd 580 , Grado sr 325i , Goldring dr 100..mainly......thanks


----------



## peter123

funkymartyn said:


> Hi not had chance yet to read over the 1000 + pages yet  . But anybody know of a good priced desktop headphone amp with a uk power supply ?.
> I already have the Topping nx1... And Fiio e11 k for my portables, both of which i like, sound, build quality etc.
> But iv been looking round for a hifi desktop amp now.... I have been looking on this site, amazon,ebay, etc... But moist do not have a uk power lead..... Which i would like........Any info, links etc would be nice.....price up to £100.... Headphones to be used are....Senn Hd 580 , Grado sr 325i , Goldring dr 100..mainly......thanks




You could read up on the Matrix M-stage HPA1 or the Little Dot I+ for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## funkymartyn

Also meant to say i only need the rca inputs, as i would be going from my hifi tape outputs on my hifi amp. A yamaha......dont need usb, or speaker terminals...thanks.


----------



## peter123

funkymartyn said:


> Also meant to say i only need the rca inputs, as i would be going from my hifi tape outputs on my hifi amp. A yamaha......dont need usb, or speaker terminals...thanks.




The two that I suggested has only rca in


----------



## Charliemotta

+1   Matrix M-stage HPA1


----------



## RedJohn456

so any new stuff coming out soon? Just the Ostry?


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> so any new stuff coming out soon? Just the Ostry?


 
  
 You got money burning a hole in your pocket, bud? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My eyes, and hopefully soon to be ears, are on Havi B6 and Meelec Pinnacle 1


----------



## ozkan

Hopefully Havi B6.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> You got money burning a hole in your pocket, bud?
> 
> My eyes, and hopefully soon to be ears, are on Havi B6 and Meelec Pinnacle 1




Haha actually it's the opposite. Getting antsy while my baby is off being repaired lol. Looking for a hit of something new


----------



## ozkan

redjohn456 said:


> Haha actually it's the opposite. Getting antsy while my baby is off being repaired lol. Looking for a hit of something new


 
  
@Brooko has a secret IEM which will be coming out soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He posted some pictures on Lab thread.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > You got money burning a hole in your pocket, bud?
> ...


 
  
 Did I miss what happened to your Z5?  Oh, and A83 can always fulfill that void   I know that you, just like myself, more into warmer/smoother sound, but A83 is really special.  Or better yet, Titan 1 is oldie but goodie 
  
 Or perhaps, look into DAPs.  What is your current source?  A lot of people focus on IEMs while forget that you are handicapping yourself with a poor source.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Did I miss what happened to your Z5?  Oh, and A83 can always fulfill that void   I know that you, just like myself, more into warmer/smoother sound, but A83 is really special.  Or better yet, Titan 1 is oldie but goodie
> 
> Or perhaps, look into DAPs.  What is your current source?  A lot of people focus on IEMs while forget that you are handicapping yourself with a poor source.


 

 Connector issue out of the box, the left one was really loose and so I sent it in for repair. I am hoping they just send me a new pair lol. You are right in that we are after very similar sound signatures if not the same. 
  
 I don't have a DAP per say, I am using a blackberry Z30 for on the go and my macbook + SMSL m2 + now if e17 for source. I am waiting to see how well the X3-II is received   Most of my music is from spotify and youtube and so a traditional DAP won't fulfill my needs unfortunately.
  
 Fidue a83 - only thing that stopped me buying it instead of the Z5 was the QC issue and connectors failing. A little birdie told me the fixed cable version will be around $200 USD so am looking forward to see how well Fidue executes that
  
 Titan 1- am in two minds about it. Some say it is too bright and harsh, while the highs don't seem to affect the others. I am hesitant to buy it only to be left with something that I really dislike because its intolerable    Also not sure how much of an impact the noise leakage will have so I am waiting to audition one somehow


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss what happened to your Z5?  Oh, and A83 can always fulfill that void   I know that you, just like myself, more into warmer/smoother sound, but A83 is really special.  Or better yet, Titan 1 is oldie but goodie
> ...


 
  
 I think you should start saving for FiiO X7, it will fit all of your needs with hi-res design and android streaming!


----------



## ilikeiem

Does anybody know when will FIDUE A73 (1 Balanced Armature + 1 Dynamic ) be released?


----------



## aaDee

Now how about this cheap MP3 ,FLAC player??

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HOTT-MU1036-2015-Bluetooth-MP3-Player-with-8GB-1-8-Inch-Screen-Sports-MP3-player-high/1230803_32291867005.html
  
 For $33 shouldn't be bad


----------



## EISENbricher

aadee said:


> Now how about this cheap MP3 ,FLAC player??
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HOTT-MU1036-2015-Bluetooth-MP3-Player-with-8GB-1-8-Inch-Screen-Sports-MP3-player-high/1230803_32291867005.html
> 
> For $33 shouldn't be bad


 
 Can't say, unless if someone has tried. Around this price though, this would be a nice buy. Heard good things about this one : http://penonaudio.com/xDuoo-X2
 Or good old Sansa Clip and rockbox it.


----------



## funkymartyn

peter123 said:


> You could read up on the Matrix M-stage HPA1 or the Little Dot I+ for a cheaper alternative.


 

 Hi well missed out on a second hand  HPA 1......when did these change over to the new version HPA 2 ?.......and what do you think of this newer version....as would have thought they would have ironed out any problems, etc......the only thing I can see is I don't really need the usb dac ?........also I see it now only as one gain.....so you cant change it ?......what do you think ?.. as the HPA2.....looks better quality ?........so im still looking to be honest its a minefield out there.....as im sure you know......Also whats the FiiO  desktop like......I only have the port e11k ...& nx1.
 Also how about the topping range ?.....once again I can only see the topping tp21...which as normal rca inputs  & speaker terminals which I don't really need.....and looks like it may not run senn hd 580, 600, .....300 ohms phones  ???? ...thanks once again for any advice.......


----------



## ozkan

funkymartyn said:


> Hi well missed out on a second hand  HPA 1......when did these change over to the new version HPA 2 ?.......and what do you think of this newer version....as would have thought they would have ironed out any problems, etc......the only thing I can see is I don't really need the usb dac ?........also I see it now only as one gain.....so you cant change it ?......what do you think ?.. as the HPA2.....looks better quality ?........so im still looking to be honest its a minefield out there.....as im sure you know......Also whats the FiiO  desktop like......I only have the port e11k ...& nx1.
> Also how about the topping range ?.....once again I can only see the topping tp21...which as normal rca inputs  & speaker terminals which I don't really need.....and looks like it may not run senn hd 580, 600, .....300 ohms phones  ???? ...thanks once again for any advice.......


 
  
 Also check *SMSL sApII PRO *for even a cheaper alternative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-sApII-PRO-TPA6120A2-Big-Power-High-Fidelity-Stereo-Headphone-Amplifier-/110889315357


----------



## funkymartyn

ozkan.....Yes I have been looking at the  smsl amps.....I think these only have the usa power supply lead, and not the uk  3 pin plug ?...
 Unless we just have to cut it off and fit a uk plug......or use another lead from the uk , like from a kettle, cassette player, etc ?
 Whats everyones views on this smsl amp by the way ?......but thanks for info......mart


----------



## funkymartyn

Looking over at ebay and amazon, the prices are good.....But also looks like you get a customs charge ?....and they don't tell you how much  ?....not great to be honest, as id like to know what the full price would be......anyone know from the uk..cheers..mart


----------



## ozkan

funkymartyn said:


> ozkan.....Yes I have been looking at the  smsl amps.....I think these only have the usa power supply lead, and not the uk  3 pin plug ?...
> Unless we just have to cut it off and fit a uk plug......or use another lead from the uk , like from a kettle, cassette player, etc ?
> Whats everyones views on this smsl amp by the way ?......but thanks for info......mart


 
  
 I think all you'll need is this plug in UK.
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Travel-Adaptor-Plug-Worldwide-European-White/dp/B000P0FIUM/ref=pd_sim_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0QE5WJ3WHFXS7XKQFFC1
  
 But hey this seller adds that 3 pin plug in the box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Believe me this is an amazing neutral amp for the price. You won't regret it. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-sApII-Pro-TPA6120A2-HiFi-High-Fidelity-Stereo-Headphone-Amplifier-AMP-/221556487339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3395cbb4ab


----------



## funkymartyn

Going on to the ebay uk, ....and amazon uk, . looks like could get billed when item arrives with extra custom charges ?


----------



## aaDee

eisenbricher said:


> Can't say, unless if someone has tried. Around this price though, this would be a nice buy. Heard good things about this one : http://penonaudio.com/xDuoo-X2
> Or good old Sansa Clip and rockbox it.


 

 I'm happy with my Cowon C2 at the moment...next upgrade could be Fiio X3k or some better sounding smartphone.


----------



## mochill

will anyone help buy everything I have on my ad ....need money


----------



## EISENbricher

aadee said:


> I'm happy with my Cowon C2 at the moment...next upgrade could be Fiio X3k or some better sounding smartphone.


 
 It's fine, but the link that you had posted was of a cheap DAP from an unknown Chinese brand. I thought you are seeking for the cheapest DAP around. 
 If you are running C2 and aiming for X3 II then I'd say don't even look for these DAPs. Most will end up disappointing you.


----------



## Blasphem

Any cheap and decent earbuds with an earhook ? Like a Cresyn c220e type. In a bargain price, up to 10$.
  
 Any thoughts ?


----------



## aaDee

eisenbricher said:


> It's fine, but the link that you had posted was of a cheap DAP from an unknown Chinese brand. I thought you are seeking for the cheapest DAP around.
> If you are running C2 and aiming for X3 II then I'd say don't even look for these DAPs. Most will end up disappointing you.


 
 I just introduced a decent looking DAP, could be helpful for few people


----------



## EISENbricher

aadee said:


> I just introduced a decent looking DAP, could be helpful for few people


 
 Ah, I thought you are in need : )


----------



## salawat

suneth said:


> Moxpad X3 going on sale for 11.49$ on march 17. i don't know if this is the genuine product
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1112149_1683353371.html?spm=5261.1729317.1998430252.1


 
 it's still not been reduced to that price.


----------



## Suneth

salawat said:


> it's still not been reduced to that price.


 

31 minutes and 40 seconds remains (as of this post) till 17th March sale starts
  
 Sale is on now Already bought it for 11.49$ + 2.63$ shipping. Seller mentioned if you buy white or Transparent Black you will have to wait 10 days till shipping.


----------



## Suneth

Which one of these you guys recommend?  OSTRY KC06A or Meelec M6 pro. considering buying one of these and they both cost me almost same price (10$ different). don't forget to suggest  better options for that price.
  
 Edit: Found this Bundle.http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/1380688_2036915498.html


----------



## BloodyPenguin

suneth said:


> 31 minutes and 40 seconds remains (as of this post) till 17th March sale starts
> 
> Sale is on now Already bought it for 11.49$ + 2.63$ shipping. Seller mentioned if you buy white or Transparent Black you will have to wait 10 days till shipping.


 
 Not sure where you are located, but I bought on my mobile and it was $11.49 with free ePacket Shipping.  (I also did buy the Sunrise AS-Feeling II from the same seller as well).
  
 ..


----------



## Suneth

bloodypenguin said:


> Not sure where you are located, but I bought on my mobile and it was $11.49 with free ePacket Shipping.  (I also did buy the Sunrise AS-Feeling II from the same seller as well).
> 
> 
> 
> ..


 

 I'm from Sri lanka. usually every item is free shipping but for some reason this seller charge 2.63$ with Hongkong post for shipping. What's even more strange is my payment is still on verification stage. usually payment get approved within 1-3 hours.

  
 I bought Black transparent version and seller mentioned it will take additional 10 days to get stock.
  
 Edit: Status Changed to Awaiting shipment.


----------



## ozkan

suneth said:


> Which one of these you guys recommend?  OSTRY KC06A or Meelec M6 pro. considering buying one of these and they both cost me almost same price (10$ different). don't forget to suggest  better options for that price.
> 
> Edit: Found this Bundle.http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/1380688_2036915498.html




Forget KZ and get KC06A


----------



## Shawn71

suneth said:


> Which one of these you guys recommend?  OSTRY KC06A or Meelec M6 pro. considering buying one of these and they both cost me almost same price (10$ different). don't forget to suggest  better options for that price.
> 
> Edit: Found this Bundle.http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/oem-purchase-kz-es-and-ed-special-edition-headphone-ear-headphones-piston-lower-the-headset/1380688_2036915498.html




like @ozkan suggested kc06A is THE better to M6 Pro.....but why did you choose just these 2 models where more options are possible given your budget.......


----------



## Hisoundfi

Accessories: M6pro 
Housing Build: KC06a
Cable Build: M6pro 
Ergonomics and Features:M6pro 
Bass:Tie
Mids:M6pro 
Treble:KC06a 
Detail:KC06a 
Soundstage Depth:M6pro 
Soundstage Height:KC06a
Overall SQ:KC06a (by a hair) 

I think both of them are great. If sound quality is you primary concern, the KC06a wins by a hair, but IMHO M6pro is more of a total package for me.


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> Accessories: M6pro
> Housing Build: KC06a
> Cable Build: M6pro
> Ergonomics and Features:M6pro
> ...


 
  
 Good comparison! I'm not familiar with the M6's, but two further things I like about the KC06A's:
 - they can be worn either over ear or down
 - they are quite flush so can be worn lying down


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> Good comparison! I'm not familiar with the M6's, but two further things I like about the KC06A's:
> - they can be worn either over ear or down
> - they are quite flush so can be worn lying down


+1


----------



## Suneth

shawn71 said:


> like @ozkan suggested kc06A is THE better to M6 Pro.....but why did you choose just these 2 models where more options are possible given your budget.......


 
 I'm always up for suggestions. but most brands/Amazon does not ship to my country.

  


hisoundfi said:


> Accessories: M6pro
> Housing Build: KC06a
> Cable Build: M6pro
> Ergonomics and Features:M6pro
> ...


 
 Me too interested in M6. looks nice and the after sale warranty is unmatched. after one year period if you ever lost,broken they are offering a new pair for 50% discount.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Accessories: M6pro
> Housing Build: KC06a
> Cable Build: M6pro
> Ergonomics and Features:M6pro
> ...




If the KC06a is anything like the KC06 and the M6pro is like the M6sport isolation will be less than average on the KC06 and better than average on the M6.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

suneth said:


> I'm from Sri lanka. usually every item is free shipping but for some reason this seller charge 2.63$ with Hongkong post for shipping. What's even more strange is my payment is still on verification stage. usually payment get approved within 1-3 hours.
> 
> 
> I bought Black transparent version and seller mentioned it will take additional 10 days to get stock.
> ...


 
 I also bought the Transparent Back, mine is still on Verifying Payment, Oooh it is Awiting Shipment now...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 ..


----------



## mochill

No titan1 recommendations


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> No titan1 recommendations


 
  
 Yeah, what's up with that! I personally can't recommend them any more because I've hit the "allowable titan1 recommendation" cap lol.


----------



## mochill

So my VE Zen has landed in my mailbox while I'm at work


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> No titan1 recommendations


 
  
 I think they did say "that price" which the Titan 1 are not. Better option, yes. Better option for that price, not gonna meet that requirement.
  
 I'll recommend trying to get the VSD2 bundle from LMUE. $36 and the AN16 should be easily as good as the M6 Pro or Ostry. Just 6 more days till the pre-order. Though the total wait will be longer since they don't ship till after the 1st most likely.


----------



## mochill

Was thinking about recommending the 2s but thought  ...nah


----------



## jant71

Yeah, but I'm dumb. Just making more competition by recommending them.
  
 Just kidding! They aren't real just an April fool's gag. VSD2 April 1st, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Move on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Suneth

jant71 said:


> I think they did say "that price" which the Titan 1 are not. Better option, yes. Better option for that price, not gonna meet that requirement.
> 
> 
> I'll recommend trying to get the VSD2 bundle from LMUE. $36 and the AN16 should be easily as good as the M6 Pro or Ostry. Just 6 more days till the pre-order. Though the total wait will be longer since they don't ship till after the 1st most likely.


 

 Could you provide the link?


----------



## Suneth

jant71 said:


> Yeah, but I'm dumb. Just making more competition by recommending them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ouch  Lesson learned : check all the pages before reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
 What are my options other that Ostry and M6 pro? budget 60-70$ max. mostly i listen to music at night laying on bed  so isolation is not that of a problem.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

suneth said:


> What are my options other that Ostry and M6 pro? budget 60-70$ max. mostly i listen to music at night laying on bed  so isolation is not that of a problem.


 
 Since you mentioned the M6 PRO, I guess you're okay with non-nameless Chinese brands, so let's see what I could recall:
 (note: " means same brand as IEM above it on the list)
  

Zero Audio Carbo Basso
" Carbo Tenore
Audio-Technica ATH-IM50 ($50)
Havi B3
Ostry KC06 (*not* the A version)
LOTS of others
  
 This next list are some of the ones I have an opinion on -- as in, I've listened to extensively:

HiFiMAN RE-300h ($50)
MEElectronics A151p ($50)
Final Audio Design Heaven 2 ($70)
Brainwavz M1 ($50)
" S1 ($70)
" S0 ($50)


----------



## Hisoundfi

TTPOD T1E


----------



## EISENbricher

thatbeatsguy said:


> Since you mentioned the M6 PRO, I guess you're okay with non-nameless Chinese brands, so let's see what I could recall:
> (note: " means same brand as IEM above it on the list)
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great list. I like it.


----------



## Darner

Hello Dears, I'm wondering if someone with SoundSoul S-018 experience could answer this. I posted on that thread, which seems to be dead, so now I'm here instead. My question's about the plastic tube that's in the nozzle -- is it supposed to stay in there? I saw pictures of the earlier released S-018's with metal mesh filters on the nozzles, which mine don't have. Mine seem to have a piece of clear plastic or rubber tubing inserted and cut off at the nozzle end. When I first got them I thought they had not been completely put together. I'm not sure what the deal is with the tubing, and why there's no mesh included now on these, which otherwise are great. Any thoughts S-018 people? I can post a picture if it's of help.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

darner said:


> I can post a picture if it's of help.


 
 Picture would be great, not sure what tube it could be....


----------



## EISENbricher

darner said:


> Hello Dears, I'm wondering if someone with SoundSoul S-018 experience could answer this. I posted on that thread, which seems to be dead, so now I'm here instead. My question's about the plastic tube that's in the nozzle -- is it supposed to stay in there? I saw pictures of the earlier released S-018's with metal mesh filters on the nozzles, which mine don't have. Mine seem to have a piece of clear plastic or rubber tubing inserted and cut off at the nozzle end. When I first got them I thought they had not been completely put together. I'm not sure what the deal is with the tubing, and why there's no mesh included now on these, which otherwise are great. Any thoughts S-018 people? I can post a picture if it's of help.



Here is mine.... Is yours the same? The mesh isn't metal one. It's very fine synthetic threaded mesh that isn't even visible if you don't look too close.


----------



## Darner

eisenbricher said:


> Here is mine.... Is yours the same? The mesh isn't metal one. It's very fine synthetic threaded mesh that isn't even visible if you don't look too close.


 
  
 Well I think you need to add "and if your eyesight's not great"..! I was taking pictures of it to post, and got a little flashlight to shine into the nozzle to show the tube. With that extra light suddenly that mesh was visible. For me, it's not visible to the naked eye. My eyes aren't terrible, either. So here's my picture, where you can see the same mesh. In both our pictures you can see the plastic or rubber tubing, like an insert in the more metallic or metal-looking plastic nozzle.
  
 So thanks for your response. Now I know the mesh is there. And how would one clean such a fine and delicate surface? In my picture the mesh looks obvious, but in most lighting I can't see it at all, even up close. Amazing.


----------



## Shawn71

suneth said:


> ouch  Lesson learned : check all the pages before reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 To add @jant71 's VSD2/2S.......Look out for below, for their reviews/impressions that suits your taste.......
  
 1) VSD1/1S
 2) VSD3/3S (VSD1LE better with amped so > your budget),
 3) SoundMagic E10
 4) HiFiMAN RE-400 (now retails $79. which is +9 to your budget)
 5) VSD5
 6) Fidue A63


----------



## EISENbricher

darner said:


> Well I think you need to add "and if your eyesight's not great"..! I was taking pictures of it to post, and got a little flashlight to shine into the nozzle to show the tube. With that extra light suddenly that mesh was visible. For me, it's not visible to the naked eye. My eyes aren't terrible, either. So here's my picture, where you can see the same mesh. In both our pictures you can see the plastic or rubber tubing, like an insert in the more metallic or metal-looking plastic nozzle.
> 
> So thanks for your response. Now I know the mesh is there. And how would one clean such a fine and delicate surface? In my picture the mesh looks obvious, but in most lighting I can't see it at all, even up close. Amazing.




Haha my eyesight is pretty good but the mesh is so fine that it's visible only when you pay attention. It has to be the finest mesh I've ever seen. Oh btw Tenores also share similar ultra fine mesh. 

In case of Tenores I've seen many cases of sudden volume drop around after some months of usage. Most managed to resolve it my removing the mesh. So yeah, under certain circumstances such mesh may gather fine particles and block the sound.

To answer your earlier question about the plastic tubing, imo it's something that SoundSoul used to tune the sound as per their expectations. I still find hight on SoundSoul a little brighter than my preference, so assuming that the tubing was aimed at attenuation of high frequencies. Just my wild guess.


----------



## Darner

Yeah EISEN, I find them bright and a bit harsh, but haven't burned them in yet either. Too busy with other stuff right now.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

eisenbricher said:


> I still find hight on SoundSoul a little brighter than my preference, so assuming that the tubing was aimed at attenuation of high frequencies. Just my wild guess.


 
  
  


darner said:


> Yeah EISEN, I find them bright and a bit harsh, but haven't burned them in yet either. Too busy with other stuff right now.


 
  
 Gosh, I would NEVER call my SoundSOUL S-018 bright at all.  Maybe it is the Comply T-500 tips?  Mine are smooth except for a slight spike in the mids that really bring out the vocals.
  
 ..


----------



## dehsA

Does anyone have any experience with the Mannhas C190?


----------



## ilikeiem

dehsa said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Mannhas C190?


 
 I used to ask this question before but no one answer. They've already missed low cost IEM with very good sound quality.


----------



## EISENbricher

bloodypenguin said:


> Gosh, I would NEVER call my SoundSOUL S-018 bright at all.  Maybe it is the Comply T-500 tips?  Mine are smooth except for a slight spike in the mids that really bring out the vocals.
> 
> ..



I use comply s400 on SoundSoul. I wouldn't call them too bright, just a little, mildly bright for my preference. My preference say that highs should be smooth like Tenores. So it's just a comparison, nothing much  

S-018 are absolutely fantastic for the price I paid.


----------



## RedJohn456

eisenbricher said:


> I use comply s400 on SoundSoul. I wouldn't call them too bright, just a little, mildly bright for my preference. My preference say that highs should be smooth like Tenores. So it's just a comparison, nothing much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 they are bright with wide bore tips. can get irritating sometimes


----------



## EISENbricher

redjohn456 said:


> they are bright with wide bore tips. can get irritating sometimes



I see... I could never try these with variety of tips to make my opinion. None of the silicone tips from my collection fit in my ear when used with these. Only tips I could manage to get a decent fit with, were comply and the stock foam tips that I got with VJJB K1.I use any of these.


----------



## EISENbricher

For anyone interested in VJJB V1 and not able to book via amazon, here's the only link I found on AliExpress : http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32295594022.html

No lectures about seller reliability or anything please. Potential buyer would be intelligent enough to go through all pre checks.

Gosh, whenever I post some link I end up getting tons of unwanted advice.... Lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

eisenbricher said:


> No lectures about seller reliability or anything please. Potential buyer would be intelligent enough to go through all pre checks.
> 
> Gosh, whenever I post some link I end up getting tons of unwanted advice.... Lol




I'll get it out of the way for you now. Herp skerp, skerpdi derpidop, seller feedback, skleet spleet, rawr. :3


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> For anyone interested in VJJB V1 and not able to book via amazon, here's the only link I found on AliExpress : http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32295594022.html
> 
> No lectures about seller reliability or anything please. Potential buyer would be intelligent enough to go through all pre checks.
> 
> Gosh, whenever I post some link I end up getting tons of unwanted advice.... Lol







b9scrambler said:


> I'll get it out of the way for you now. Herp skerp, skerpdi derpidop, seller feedback, skleet spleet, rawr. :3










Haha


----------



## Baycode

Dear friends I have just completed my new DAC/AMP's (Cozoy Astrapi) review. I have been very busy examining the sound quality of this little device: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cozoy-astrapi/reviews/12765


----------



## salawat

Guys going back to the tennmak ie800 i got, I don't like them. the high's are too piercing for me. the bass is strong - yes, but they are not as detailed as i first claimed them to be. the sennheiser ie80's are much better. 
 The seller (who is very helpful I must add) informed me that they do have a metal sound signature and hence that's the reason I may not like the sound signature. He even offered me the vjjb k1 for a dollar - which was nice of him to do.

 If anyone in the UK wants the ie800 from me for a tenner, I'll be happy to post it to them. otherwise I'll be giving it to my brother.
  
 ---
  
 Now on a more pleasant note, these - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-Super-bass-Brand-In-Ear-Earphone-For-iPhone-Samsung-MP3-MP4-Noise-Canceling-Earbuds-Headphone/2020997158.html arrived yesterday and they sound quite nice, I guess I like them because they have a warm sound signature rather than a cold metal one. 
  
 And on an even better note, I never thought I'd actually say this but the VJJC c1s earbuds (yes earbuds) i got from tennmak sound really really good. I love their bass and the way it isolates so much noise despite being an earbud.


----------



## sbose

@EISENbricher
 how is VJJB V1 ?


----------



## RedJohn456

salawat said:


> Guys going back to the tennmak ie800 i got, I don't like them. the high's are too piercing for me. the bass is strong - yes, but they are not as detailed as i first claimed them to be. the sennheiser ie80's are much better.
> The seller (who is very helpful I must add) informed me that they do have a metal sound signature and hence that's the reason I may not like the sound signature. He even offered me the vjjb k1 for a dollar - which was nice of him to do.
> 
> If anyone in the UK wants the ie800 from me for a tenner, I'll be happy to post it to them. otherwise I'll be giving it to my brother.
> ...


 

 would you consider mailing to Canada? You can just wrap it up with something and send it in an envelope. If interested PM so we can take this further.


----------



## dehsA

ilikeiem said:


> I used to ask this question before but no one answer. They've already missed low cost IEM with very good sound quality.


 
  
 Oh well, I just bought one anyway. I'm a total noob when it comes to reviewing headphones so I won't be much help to you guys.


----------



## Suneth

thatbeatsguy said:


> Since you mentioned the M6 PRO, I guess you're okay with non-nameless Chinese brands, so let's see what I could recall:
> (note: " means same brand as IEM above it on the list)
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for the recommendations.  to be honest only IEM i used before is JVC HAFX1X and i lost it. so i googled and stumble on Head-fi. after reading here i become interested on IEMs. i was satisfied with 20$ JVC and i'm having hard time which one to pick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waiting for Moxpad X3 and another IEM in the mail.


----------



## EISENbricher

sbose said:


> @EISENbricher
> how is VJJB V1 ?


 
 I've ordered it at least a week ago, and yet to receive it. Will post in this thread when I receive it. 
  
 but tbh, I've ordered it after drooling over its looks (which anyway, are just CG renders). It didn't cost too much so I'm just hoping that it would justify the cost at least..


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> I've ordered it at least a week ago, and yet to receive it. Will post in this thread when I receive it.
> 
> 
> but tbh, I've ordered it after drooling over its looks (which anyway, are just CG renders). It didn't cost too much so I'm just hoping that it would justify the cost at least..


 

 Seller shipped it as he said on 15th?


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> Seller shipped it as he said on 15th?


 
 No way of knowing that. I'm using MisterTao, so it's up to them to buy the IEM from TaoBao. Assuming that the seller ships it on 15th, it'll take some time to reach to MisterTao and then again some more days get processed and forwarded to my address. So it's still at least a month away from me.


----------



## Suneth

Actual Product Pictures at the bottom. Looks really nice



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-original-VSONIC-VC02-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Free-shipping/1305139337.html

  
 Edit: Tenmark Store also selling them. had a nice little chat with tony and he said will be shipping on 25th march.for 19.99$ this is a steal (bulk package)

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs-speaker-VJJB-V1-in-ear-universal-metal-earphone-earbud-with-remote-and-microphone-high-quality/32305048217.html


----------



## ilikeiem

suneth said:


> Actual Product Pictures at the bottom. Looks really nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 First link, it used to be VSONIC VC02. There are 2 feedbacks. I think those feedbacks are not for VJJB V1, but VSONIC VC02.
 If anyone wanna buy VJJB V1, i would suggest that you should buy it from Mr. Tony  (Tennmak Technology )
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs-speaker-VJJB-V1-in-ear-universal-metal-earphone-earbud-with-remote-and-microphone-high-quality/32305048217.html


----------



## Shawn71

ilikeiem said:


> First link, it used to be VSONIC VC02. There are 2 feedbacks. I think those feedbacks are not for VJJB V1, but VSONIC VC02.
> If anyone wanna buy VJJB V1, i would suggest that you should buy it from Mr. Tony  (Tennmak Technology )
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs-speaker-VJJB-V1-in-ear-universal-metal-earphone-earbud-with-remote-and-microphone-high-quality/32305048217.html


 

 Nice......


----------



## Wokei

Looking forward to V1 impressions...Cheers


----------



## Shadowsora

Got hyped for VJJB V1, waiting for reviews to show up before getting them.


----------



## EISENbricher

My V1 shipped on 15th to MisterTao. Should reach to them very soon.
  
 Quote:


ilikeiem said:


> First link, it used to be VSONIC VC02. There are 2 feedbacks. I think those feedbacks are not for VJJB V1, but VSONIC VC02.
> If anyone wanna buy VJJB V1, i would suggest that you should buy it from Mr. Tony  (Tennmak Technology )
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs-speaker-VJJB-V1-in-ear-universal-metal-earphone-earbud-with-remote-and-microphone-high-quality/32305048217.html


 
 Definitely one of the best listing of V1 and Tony can be trusted. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Shawn71

Anyone have any info on the FA's 2015 edition of DBA-02, MK III?......external looks reveal RC cable and improvised shell.....


----------



## salawat

to anyone who wants. http://www.head-fi.org/t/759725/tennmak-ie800-used-for-a-few-hours


----------



## Suneth

Today  mail man delivered my Tennmark A02. ( actually it's Roma )  look nice but i think it's defective. Right side has less sound and less bass. it's like  30/100.  tested on my phone and pc. same results


----------



## EISENbricher

My VJJB V1 now departed from China   Chose SG post since I have really good exp with this service, never took more than 15 days from China to India, for me. 
  
 Using MisterTao service it costed me $23.40 in total.
  
I like their service, they click pics and send you while repackaging the product. Here's my V1:


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> My VJJB V1 now departed from China   Chose SG post since I have really good exp with this service, never took more than 15 days from China to India, for me.
> 
> 
> Using MisterTao service it costed me[COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]$23.40 in total.[/COLOR]
> ...




From the pic...they look good ...dual driver ..this will be interesting ..cheers


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> From the pic...they look good ...dual driver ..this will be interesting ..cheers


 
 And from the looks I am really loving the jack and cable as well.


----------



## Ruben123

Received my KINDEN woodies today!


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> My VJJB V1 now departed from China   Chose SG post since I have really good exp with this service, never took more than 15 days from China to India, for me.
> 
> 
> Using MisterTao service it costed me $23.40 in total.
> ...


 

 Nice. I might order from there too since my first attempt is a bust. looking forward to your impressions


----------



## sodesuka

ruben123 said:


> Received my KINDEN woodies today!


 
 How are they? I'm not sure where mine is lol.


----------



## Ruben123

Gave them to my brother who also has EDSE and he doesnt like them as much. I also gave them a listen and well, they are very special ones. I am not sure where the FR bumps and lows are, they are quite natural but also artificial sounding. You should try them yourselves but I think they are inferior to KZ EDSE/ED2 which also has a mic.
  
 Pluses are though the packaging which is really good and the cable is removable! They are also real wood and I could not find any filter in the housings! They really look very expensive a pity I dont like their sound.


----------



## sodesuka

ruben123 said:


> Gave them to my brother who also has EDSE and he doesnt like them as much. I also gave them a listen and well, they are very special ones. I am not sure where the FR bumps and lows are, they are quite natural but also artificial sounding. You should try them yourselves but I think they are inferior to KZ EDSE/ED2 which also has a mic.
> 
> Pluses are though the packaging which is really good and the cable is removable! They are also real wood and I could not find any filter in the housings! They really look very expensive a pity I dont like their sound.


 
 Natural but artificial, you're killing me. 
  
 Ah well, I'm waiting for other phones beside this one so I'll just consider it as an appetizer, whether it's good or bad lol.


----------



## Ruben123

I really have a hard time telling how it exactly sounds. I just can say... my model is just a bit different from yours and it is not bad but I think EDSE is much better.


----------



## leebang

Fiio X5 has great quality on sound, but the UI is definitely need to be improved.


----------



## twister6

leebang said:


> Fiio X5 has great quality on sound, but the UI is definitely need to be improved.


 
  
 Have you ever visited X5 thread with custom/modded firmware? http://www.head-fi.org/t/717947/fiio-x5-custom-modded-firmwares


----------



## lololololo11

Maybe you can try some other brands from China like venture electronics or Ray audio also,their products are nice but they are not well known yet


----------



## x1fu5

Im gonna give impression about the Edifier H750p.. I like a good balance of bass and treble. I want to have something that hit hard only when needed while also hear crisp sound. Im still a noob on audiophile. Even cant differentiate between wet and dry sound or warm or anything but i just give my best simple review.
  
 I plug this edifier h750p on my pc and play anime mp3 song. all at 320 kbps. play this song using VLC Media Player. first thing i notice is that i can hear the bass but somewhat weak. Yes the detail of the bass is there but not enough. Its on-board anyway. I hooked it up with Topping NX-1 Portable Amplifier at low-gain. This thing become alive. The bass pounding hard.. The difference was like a mile. Treble is okay and good. I love this headset in terms of sound quality.
  
 Well.. the bass was powerful because it squezze my ear so much that i cant bear it for more than 15 minutes. I feel like "No way! The sound characteristic is into my liking but comfort is a no-no!". Im currently sell this headphone somewhere. 
  
 Needs fullfilled using Edifier h750p
 -Bass ok, when boosted its awesome!
 -Mid & Treble clear enough.
 -Comfort is a no-go. Hurts my ear 
  
 im about to buy h850 but i dont know if the sound will be the same as this in terms of bass. For treble and clarity i expect edifier headset are excel at. (at least in my experience). Also im testing this using the VLC Media Player equalizer combined with Realtek HD Manager equalizer along with the* *characteristic of v-shapped Topping NX-1.


----------



## peter123

x1fu5 said:


> Im gonna give impression about the Edifier H750p.. I like a good balance of bass and treble. I want to have something that hit hard only when needed while also hear crisp sound. Im still a noob on audiophile. Even cant differentiate between wet and dry sound or warm or anything but i just give my best simple review.
> 
> I plug this edifier h750p on my pc and play anime mp3 song. all at 320 kbps. play this song using VLC Media Player. first thing i notice is that i can hear the bass but somewhat weak. Yes the detail of the bass is there but not enough. Its on-board anyway. I hooked it up with Topping NX-1 Portable Amplifier at low-gain. This thing become alive. The bass pounding hard.. The difference was like a mile. Treble is okay and good. I love this headset in terms of sound quality.
> 
> ...




Nice impressio! 

The NX1 is not much of a v-shape though:


----------



## EISENbricher

peter123 said:


> Nice impressio!
> 
> The NX1 is not much of a v-shape though:


 
 +1
  
 and thanks for the graph! This is perfect representation of my NX1. NX1 is slightly cold. Any muddy/overly bassy earphone sounded really good with NX1.


----------



## x1fu5

peter123 said:


> Nice impressio!
> 
> The NX1 is not much of a v-shape though:


 
  
 i see.. thats pretty flat on my eyes. ahahah  .. 


eisenbricher said:


> +1
> 
> and thanks for the graph! This is perfect representation of my NX1. NX1 is slightly cold. Any muddy/overly bassy earphone sounded really good with NX1.


 
  
 i cant even describe whats 'Cold' sound like D. What i only know is that, if the headphone's bass is low, they i gain those 31 Hz and 63 Hz up plus decrease the overall gain in order to avoid weird bass sound (cant described). after the bass is sufficient enought, i start to up the mid as well as the high until i feel comfortable.


----------



## EISENbricher

x1fu5 said:


> i cant even describe whats 'Cold' sound like D. What i only know is that, if the headphone's bass is low, they i gain those 31 Hz and 63 Hz up plus decrease the overall gain in order to avoid weird bass sound (cant described). after the bass is sufficient enought, i start to up the mid as well as the high until i feel comfortable.


 
 You might be familiar with 'warm' sound? That's more often used term around so most people might know that. It represents boosted representation of low frequency range. 'cold' sound is the opposite term and is referred to recessed lows. I hope you get it now.
  
 I recommend avoid using equalizer unless you _really_ need that. Depending on implementation it may cause a whole lot of degradation in SQ. Not all the algorithms are best at preserving the sound quality. To avoid clipping issue (as you said) reducing overall gain is must otherwise clipping of peaks will ruin the sound.
  
 Otherwise, just get a bassy earphone if are a basshead : )


----------



## x1fu5

eisenbricher said:


> You might be familiar with 'warm' sound? That's more often used term around so most people might know that. It represents boosted representation of low frequency range. 'cold' sound is the opposite term and is referred to recessed lows. I hope you get it now.
> 
> I recommend avoid using equalizer unless you _really_ need that. Depending on implementation it may cause a whole lot of degradation in SQ. Not all the algorithms are best at preserving the sound quality. To avoid clipping issue (as you said) reducing overall gain is must otherwise clipping of peaks will ruin the sound.
> 
> Otherwise, just get a bassy earphone if are a basshead : )


 
  
 Warm sound.. Hm.. i think now i can differentiate between warm and cold sound. Thank you very much. 
  
 Yes. i always reduce the overall gain in order to avoid clipping sound. And equalizer? Hm.. i _always_ use them because if i set to flat, the speaker and the headphone sounds soo flat imo. Do you mean that excessive use of equalizer damage the headset thus decreasing SQ faster ??
  
 The problem with bassy earphone / headphone is that they sound muddy? ( i guess thats what it is ). Even if i help it by increase their mid-high, the sound still not bright and clear enough (ex: gaming headset.. only have 1 tho and its very cheap << 33$). Thats why i search for an already good bright and clean headset then bump up their low basses.


----------



## B9Scrambler

x1fu5 said:


> The problem with bassy earphone / headphone is that *they sound muddy*? ( i guess thats what it is ). Even if i help it by increase their mid-high, the sound still not bright and clear enough (ex: gaming headset.. only have 1 tho and its very cheap << 33$). Thats why i search for an already good bright and clean headset then bump up their low basses.


 

 You just need to find the right bassy earphone. Yeah, some can undoubtedly sound muddy however a properly tuned bass-head iem can be outstanding. The Sony AS800AP is a well tuned bassy iem for example. Massive bass, clear mids (slightly recessed), and solid treble extension with good detail.
  
 **Edit: The VSonic VSD3 is another well-tuned bassy iem that sounds in no way muddy.


----------



## x1fu5

b9scrambler said:


> You just need to find the right bassy earphone. Yeah, some can undoubtedly sound muddy however a properly tuned bass-head iem can be outstanding. The Sony AS800AP is a well tuned bassy iem for example. Massive bass, clear mids (slightly recessed), and solid treble extension with good detail.
> 
> **Edit: The VSonic VSD3 is another well-tuned bassy iem that sounds in no way muddy.


 
  
 thanks for the recommendation. i'll take that until my simple Samsung in-ear headset died (loved it till now. its been 2 years++ ). Do you think its okay to discuss it here? I think we outta topic for a bit. . .


----------



## B9Scrambler

x1fu5 said:


> thanks for the recommendation. i'll take that until my simple Samsung in-ear headset died (loved it till now. its been 2 years++ ). Do you think its okay to discuss it here? I think we outta topic for a bit. . .


 

 I don't think we're too off topic but if you want to PM any questions feel free. I bet some of the more experienced Head-fiers who've tried a wider variety of earphones than myself would have some good feedback about what to look for or try out.


----------



## EISENbricher

x1fu5 said:


> Warm sound.. Hm.. i think now i can differentiate between warm and cold sound. Thank you very much.
> 
> Yes. i always reduce the overall gain in order to avoid clipping sound. And equalizer? Hm.. i _always_ use them because if i set to flat, the speaker and the headphone sounds soo flat imo. Do you mean that excessive use of equalizer damage the headset thus decreasing SQ faster ??
> 
> The problem with bassy earphone / headphone is that they sound muddy? ( i guess thats what it is ). Even if i help it by increase their mid-high, the sound still not bright and clear enough (ex: gaming headset.. only have 1 tho and its very cheap << 33$). Thats why i search for an already good bright and clean headset then bump up their low basses.


 
 Happy to help. 
  
 No no, EQ won't damage the hardware. Like I've said before if you are being forced to use EQ then you aren't using the right gear. You gotta discover more and find optimal one that will sound best to you without using EQ.
  
 Like @B9Scrambler said it all depends on tuning. A well tuned bassy earphone will still remain punchy without invading into mids, or turning muddy. For the best VFM I suggest you try KZ R1, that's a bassy earphone which I just bought and it amazing!! Best thing is, it costed only $4.65 with shipping


----------



## Suneth

I can't believe these little guys sounds so good for the size. unfortunately my left side has less base and low volume. popping sound and static sound when i  insert them to my ear. (swapped and tried both ears to make sure it's not my ears) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 different is very clear.  talked to seller and he said he will refund.
  
 Clear Treble and vocals even with massive bass. I'm new to this so bear with me  for the vague explain. I'm considering buying another pair from these after talking with the seller.


----------



## bhazard

x1fu5 said:


> Im gonna give impression about the Edifier H750p.. I like a good balance of bass and treble. I want to have something that hit hard only when needed while also hear crisp sound. Im still a noob on audiophile. Even cant differentiate between wet and dry sound or warm or anything but i just give my best simple review.
> 
> I plug this edifier h750p on my pc and play anime mp3 song. all at 320 kbps. play this song using VLC Media Player. first thing i notice is that i can hear the bass but somewhat weak. Yes the detail of the bass is there but not enough. Its on-board anyway. I hooked it up with Topping NX-1 Portable Amplifier at low-gain. This thing become alive. The bass pounding hard.. The difference was like a mile. Treble is okay and good. I love this headset in terms of sound quality.
> 
> ...


 
 The 850 isn't that great. It is lacking in bass by quite a bit for a closed headphone.


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> I can't believe these little guys sounds so good for the size. unfortunately my left side has less base and low volume. popping sound and static sound when i  insert them to my ear. (swapped and tried both ears to make sure it's not my ears)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Which is that earphone??


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Which is that earphone??


 

 Tennmark A02  but Audio jack says ROMA. bought from Tony's Store


----------



## sodesuka

suneth said:


> Tennmark A02  but Audio jack says ROMA. bought from Tony's Store


 

 Do you have anything else to compare it to?


----------



## Suneth

sodesuka said:


> Do you have anything else to compare it to?


 

 Hmm not really. recently i got interested on IEMs and i can only compare these to at the moment is JVC HAFX1X. waiting for Moxpad X3 and Vjjb V1 to arrive.

  
 In my opinion these are as good as JVC's if not better. never heard any distortion at full volume but then again my unit is defective.( left side little to no base and low volume than right.)  take my opinion with some grain of salt.


----------



## Ruben123

After giving away my Awei es800m, which I liked, I now miss the very good isolation it provided. Could you recommend any balanced/flat iem with good isolation for in the train at $<8? I thought about the kzs.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ruben123 said:


> After giving away my Awei es800m, which I liked, I now miss the very good isolation it provided. Could you recommend any balanced/flat iem with good isolation for in the train at $<8? I thought about the kzs.


 
 The KZ R1 is getting great reviews and is about $5, the only issue is that the Official KZ Store it down for some odd reason over at AliExpress.  
  
 ..


----------



## EISENbricher

bloodypenguin said:


> The KZ R1 is getting great reviews and is about $5, the only issue is that the Official KZ Store it down for some odd reason over at AliExpress.
> 
> ..



+1

R1 is a keeper. It has rolled off highs but the sub bass it produces is like Xiaomi Pistons. Rumbling and powerful.


----------



## x1fu5

bhazard said:


> The 850 isn't that great. It is lacking in bass by quite a bit for a closed headphone.


 
  
 in the end, i try to believe in edifier. Yes its signature was a bright treble which please my ear. The bass is hidden somewhere far. Even with 31 & 62 Hz boosted from those 2 equalizers. But well, again Topping NX-1 change the H850 by a mile. The bass is awesome, punchy, and not overkill.


----------



## x1fu5

eisenbricher said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> No no, EQ won't damage the hardware. Like I've said before if you are being forced to use EQ then you aren't using the right gear. You gotta discover more and find optimal one that will sound best to you without using EQ.
> 
> Like @B9Scrambler said it all depends on tuning. A well tuned bassy earphone will still remain punchy without invading into mids, or turning muddy. For the best VFM I suggest you try KZ R1, that's a bassy earphone which I just bought and it amazing!! Best thing is, it costed only $4.65 with shipping


 
  
 yeah! I'll be sure to check KZ R1 after my Samsung IEM died. Thanks again!


----------



## Ruben123

But is the R1 any balanced? Or is the ED(2/SE) better?


----------



## EISENbricher

ruben123 said:


> But is the R1 any balanced? Or is the ED(2/SE) better?


 
 They are not balanced. They are bassy earphones with very fun sound. Mids are not recessed though and highs though rolled off, are enough. So the sound is fuller.
 EDSE is more balanced compared to R1 but as a slight basshead I am enjoying R1 more. 
  
 Like I always say, EDSE is in the middle of everything so on average most people seem to like it. But KZ has a lot to offer depending on taste. There are bassy earphones as well as there is stuff for trebleheads.


----------



## Ruben123

Im looking for a balanced sound (classical, country) and good isolation <$8 or so.


----------



## EISENbricher

ruben123 said:


> Im looking for a balanced sound (classical, country) and good isolation <$8 or so.


 
 I'd say then go for EDSE.


----------



## clee290

LMUE VSD2/S deal has begun.
  
 Preorder VSD2 and get a AN16 free.
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vsd2/
  
 It seems the VSD2S is already out of stock 
  
 Edit: VSD2S in stock now:
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vsd2s/


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Anyone know anything about these?  Not sure if this is the correct name, but I found it under "YinShu YS-202".
  
 Looks to have some strange filter system for better flow...


----------



## B9Scrambler

bloodypenguin said:


> Anyone know anything about these?  Not sure if this is the correct name, but I found it under "YinShu YS-202".
> 
> Looks to have some strange filter system for better flow...




I bought those and the YS-204 to see how they are. Still waiting for delivery....

If your looking at the ones posted on AliExpress,take care. Ive messaged the seller four times without any response. Took two weeks from the purchase date to get a tracking number, which doesn't come up as valid. I'm doubtful I'll receive them tbh. Oh well.

If I do, impressions and pictures will be posted.


----------



## Ap616

bloodypenguin said:


> Anyone know anything about these?  Not sure if this is the correct name, but I found it under "YinShu YS-202".
> 
> Looks to have some strange filter system for better flow...




To me it looks like it is saying it has a micro driver in the nozzle as opposed to the housing for a more direct flow of sound like a JVC HA-FXD80 or Yamaha EPH-100.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

b9scrambler said:


> I bought those and the YS-204 to see how they are. Still waiting for delivery....
> 
> If your looking at the ones posted on AliExpress,take care. Ive messaged the seller four times without any response. Took two weeks from the purchase date to get a tracking number, which doesn't come up as valid. I'm doubtful I'll receive them tbh. Oh well.
> 
> If I do, impressions and pictures will be posted.


 
  
 Thanks for the reply.  I was wary to order from that seller.  Hope you end up getting them!
  
 ..


----------



## Ruben123

I saw its brother few weeks back at $6 or so. Didnt buy them in the and as i couldnt find anything about them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bloodypenguin said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I was wary to order from that seller.  Hope you end up getting them!
> 
> ..




I hope I get them too. I figured I would take the risk in case they were good. I love the in-canal design, and am hoping they sound at least as good as the KZ Micro Ring. Similar basic design philosophy, similar pricing, but look to be more durable.


----------



## Shawn71

ap616 said:


> To me it looks like it is saying it has a micro driver in the nozzle as opposed to the housing for a more direct flow of sound like a JVC HA-FXD80 or Yamaha EPH-100.


 

 Yup,same....and the filter has nothing to do....


----------



## x1fu5

Guess im gonna give a detailed impression of my H850 as a basshead user.
  
 EQ settings are below:
  

  
 Dont mind the realtek hd manager equalizer tho because its weird to control those. But eventually i got the right sound i wanted to. Plus Topping NX-1 at low gain but maximum output. Windows volume was 50%.
  
  
 High: Yes! I love their high because its bright and clean eventho it was lowered very much on realtek's equalizer
 Mid: Im not sure what to say. Its even i guess
 Low: Without Topping NX-1, the bass is so weak. You can hear the detail of a bass guitar but it sounded like it still can be pumped up. With Topping NX-1 the low and detail basses is awesome which my basshead needs fulfilled.
 Comfort: I can wear this for hours and hours!!
  
 Even so, the bass drum sound (cant describe what it is) or anything that sounded like "bump bump bump" was terible. This is the limitation as a neutral sounded headset i guess. It feels slight a bump but still nowhere near my in ear Samsung headset (which pounds very hard. Maybe a fully tuned bassy over the ear headset are up to this task). Reaching 70++ windows volume, the bump sound starts to do a cripling sound although low basses still awesome but i knew that the headset was pushed too hard. 50% is loud already tho.
  
 Overall even with bad thumping capablities of the Edifier h850, i like the overall sound and not regretted this purchase. This buddy will sure to last years from now


----------



## LRManenti

You guys are emptying my wallet like crazy. Right now I'm waiting for a Xiaomi Piston, KZ EDSE And ED8,and a Moxpad x6. Why I bought that many being a broken college student? I still don't know


----------



## EISENbricher

lrmanenti said:


> You guys are emptying my wallet like crazy. Right now I'm waiting for a Xiaomi Piston, KZ EDSE And ED8,and a Moxpad x6. Why I bought that many being a broken college student? I still don't know


 
 Hahaha welcome to Head-Fi, my friend. Everyone had been through this syndrome after joining this place


----------



## Shadowsora

lrmanenti said:


> You guys are emptying my wallet like crazy. Right now I'm waiting for a Xiaomi Piston, KZ EDSE And ED8,and a Moxpad x6. Why I bought that many being a broken college student? I still don't know


 
 Likewise my friend, i am a fresh fish here too also being a broke college student, already bought 4-5 iems since i became active here(about 1.5 month ago).
 Next goal is to take something "big" like the new havi or the hybrid ttpod t2.
 Head-fi syndrome at it's finest,


----------



## LRManenti

shadowsora said:


> Likewise my friend, i am a fresh fish here too also being a broke college student, already bought 4-5 iems since i became active here(about 1.5 month ago).
> Next goal is to take something "big" like the new havi or the hybrid ttpod t2.
> Head-fi syndrome at it's finest,



I was planning on doing something like that, my next purchase would be something along the lines of the shure se215. But being broken and living in Brazil made me forget about them (the dollar cost went from 2.50 to 3.30 in a couple of months, and the prices of everything went higher along with it)


----------



## ilikeiem

lrmanenti said:


> I was planning on doing something like that, my next purchase would be something along the lines of the shure se215. But being broken and living in Brazil made me forget about them (the dollar cost went from 2.50 to 3.30 in a couple of months, and the prices of everything went higher along with it)


 
 Since you already have moxpad x6, your next IEM must be something a lot better than shure se215. It's time for save up.


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> Since you already have moxpad x6, your next IEM must be something a lot better than shure se215. It's time for save up.


 
 +1
  
 No offense but se215 is just outdated and offers no value for money. There's a lot of good stuff at lower price range now.


----------



## TheFragileOne

eisenbricher said:


> +1
> 
> No offense but se215 is just outdated and offers no value for money. There's a lot of good stuff at lower price range now.


 
 Hey EISEN, I noticed you own the XB90EX's along with some other IEM's I've been looking at. I have a pair of B3 Pro 1's and the only thing I find lacking is the sub-bass impact and depth. I was wondering how the XB90EX's compare overall but mainly in bass (sub-bass impact and extension) compared to the B3's, T1E's and Tenore's.
  
 And just in general I'm looking for headphones with really deep and impactful sub-bass for $150 or less. I listen to mainly hip-hop, alternative, post-hardcore, etc. I noticed I have slightly sensitive ears to piercing highs so I'm not looking for too much sibilance. I've been looking at IM50's, and MA750's as well, but I don't know too many Chinese manufacturers. I've owned a pair of GR06's and absolutely adored everything about them (especially soundstage and clarity) but felt it was lacking in the bass region. I currently use a pair of DT770 Pro 80Ohms as my usual listener around the house and the sound of them are excellent to me.


----------



## ZapX629

thefragileone said:


> Hey EISEN, I noticed you own the XB90EX's along with some other IEM's I've been looking at. I have a pair of B3 Pro 1's and the only thing I find lacking is the sub-bass impact and depth. I was wondering how the XB90EX's compare overall but mainly in bass (sub-bass impact and extension) compared to the B3's, T1E's and Tenore's.
> 
> And just in general I'm looking for headphones with really deep and impactful sub-bass for $150 or less. I listen to mainly hip-hop, alternative, post-hardcore, etc. I noticed I have slightly sensitive ears to piercing highs so I'm not looking for too much sibilance. I've been looking at IM50's, and MA750's as well, but I don't know too many Chinese manufacturers. I've owned a pair of GR06's and absolutely adored everything about them (especially soundstage and clarity) but felt it was lacking in the bass region. I currently use a pair of DT770 Pro 80Ohms as my usual listener around the house and the sound of them are excellent to me.


 

 I can't help with the Sony, but for your last question, IM70 sounds like a good bet. IM50 would be good too, but in your budget I'd just grab the 70. The 70 has better separation and a bit deeper bass, where the 50 has slightly more forward mids and is less refined overall. Not a huge difference, but it's enough to warrant paying $30 more to me. I think the CKR10 would be a kind of holy grail for what you like. It and the CKR9 have the best bass I've ever heard in an IEM. Just mind blowing. They're a little out of your budget, but they're something to consider if you decide to stretch it.


----------



## Suneth

I wasn't alone. i came here looking for a recommendation to buy one pair of IEMs for my daily music but ended up ordering A02, Moxpad x3 and VJJB V1. now i'm saving up a bit for Ostry KC06A. 

This is Highly Contagious


----------



## sbose

suneth said:


> I wasn't alone. i came here looking for a recommendation to buy one pair of IEMs for my daily music but ended up ordering A02, Moxpad x3 and VJJB V1. now i'm saving up a bit for Ostry KC06A.
> 
> This is Highly Contagious


 

 your wallet will be empty before you know it.
 currently i am resisting vsd2s


----------



## Suneth

sbose said:


> your wallet will be empty before you know it.
> currently i am resisting vsd2s



 


That is a too good to be true deal. Vsonic VSD2S+Vsonic AN16 for 50$ if you preorder. only thing i haven't seen many reviews about those two.


----------



## Wokei

Headfi syndrome


----------



## leobigfield

suneth said:


> sbose said:
> 
> 
> > your wallet will be empty before you know it.
> ...


 
 That is because this is a pre-order deal and they will ship April 1st. No one knows how the AN16 will sound but for 20 bucks a GR06 shell with a GR07 driver should sound pretty darn good for the price


----------



## EISENbricher

thefragileone said:


> Hey EISEN, I noticed you own the XB90EX's along with some other IEM's I've been looking at. I have a pair of B3 Pro 1's and the only thing I find lacking is the sub-bass impact and depth. I was wondering how the XB90EX's compare overall but mainly in bass (sub-bass impact and extension) compared to the B3's, T1E's and Tenore's.
> 
> And just in general I'm looking for headphones with really deep and impactful sub-bass for $150 or less. I listen to mainly hip-hop, alternative, post-hardcore, etc. I noticed I have slightly sensitive ears to piercing highs so I'm not looking for too much sibilance. I've been looking at IM50's, and MA750's as well, but I don't know too many Chinese manufacturers. I've owned a pair of GR06's and absolutely adored everything about them (especially soundstage and clarity) but felt it was lacking in the bass region. I currently use a pair of DT770 Pro 80Ohms as my usual listener around the house and the sound of them are excellent to me.




Honestly XB90EX fell short in lot of departments. They have nice mid bass but sub bass feels lacking. Sometimes I wonder why they get called 'Extra Bass' because some IEMs like piston or R1 trample them in lows. Mids are recessed and highs extend good but don't have sparkle. It's an old model which is not so worth to buy now. 

You have quite a decent budget and for you I guess Zero Audio Duoza would be suitable. Take a look at Duoza thread for reviews. IM70 is also very good from what I read. Of course I'm not a good person to ask when budget is above $50, haha.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: Meelectronics CC51
  
 http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/meelectronics-cc51-cc51p/
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-CC-51-Ceramic-In-Ear-Headphone-/141602430904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f8299fb8
  
  
  


bloodypenguin said:


> Anyone know anything about these?  Not sure if this is the correct name, but I found it under "YinShu YS-202".
> 
> Looks to have some strange filter system for better flow...


----------



## ilikeiem

thefragileone said:


> Hey EISEN, I noticed you own the XB90EX's along with some other IEM's I've been looking at. I have a pair of B3 Pro 1's and the only thing I find lacking is the sub-bass impact and depth. I was wondering how the XB90EX's compare overall but mainly in bass (sub-bass impact and extension) compared to the B3's, T1E's and Tenore's.
> 
> And just in general I'm looking for headphones with really deep and impactful sub-bass for $150 or less. I listen to mainly hip-hop, alternative, post-hardcore, etc. I noticed I have slightly sensitive ears to piercing highs so I'm not looking for too much sibilance. I've been looking at IM50's, and MA750's as well, but I don't know too many Chinese manufacturers. I've owned a pair of GR06's and absolutely adored everything about them (especially soundstage and clarity) but felt it was lacking in the bass region. I currently use a pair of DT770 Pro 80Ohms as my usual listener around the house and the sound of them are excellent to me.


 
 FIDUE A71, ATH-IM70


----------



## BloodyPenguin

garcsa said:


>





> Meelectronics CC51
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/meelectronics-cc51-cc51p/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-CC-51-Ceramic-In-Ear-Headphone-/141602430904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f8299fb8


 
  
 Oh, I knew I had seen it somewhere!  Thanks. 
  
 ..


----------



## LRManenti

While I was typing my last response my KZ EDSE arrived. God, how these things are well made


----------



## salawat

my moxpad x3's just arrived, first impressions are - wow, that wire is amazing, it feels so tough! so far I don't really the sound though. the long tips are very uncomfortable. will be putting my trusty diy foam eartips and will test. but for now, will leave it on for burn in.
  
 but as a side note, amazing delivery speed. 9 days from china to uk. with free delivery.


----------



## ilikeiem

salawat said:


> my moxpad x3's just arrived, first impressions are - wow, that wire is amazing, it feels so tough! so far I don't really the sound though. the long tips are very uncomfortable. will be putting my trusty diy foam eartips and will test. but for now, will leave it on for burn in.
> 
> but as a side note, amazing delivery speed. 9 days from china to uk. with free delivery.


 
 for moxpad product, you need very good seal, close system in your ears.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

salawat said:


> my moxpad x3's just arrived, first impressions are - wow, that wire is amazing, it feels so tough! so far I don't really the sound though. the long tips are very uncomfortable. will be putting my trusty diy foam eartips and will test. but for now, will leave it on for burn in.
> 
> but as a side note, amazing delivery speed. 9 days from china to uk. with free delivery.


 
 Cool, hope mine come soon!  Mine were only shipped 3 days ago from Aliexpress.  I bought them just because of the wire for my KZ R3 so I can have a microphone.  I paid only $11.49 USD, and that is how much normally just the replacement cable costs.  The MoxPad X3 is a bonus.
  
 ..


----------



## TheFragileOne

eisenbricher said:


> Honestly XB90EX fell short in lot of departments. They have nice mid bass but sub bass feels lacking. Sometimes I wonder why they get called 'Extra Bass' because some IEMs like piston or R1 trample them in lows. Mids are recessed and highs extend good but don't have sparkle. It's an old model which is not so worth to buy now.
> 
> You have quite a decent budget and for you I guess Zero Audio Duoza would be suitable. Take a look at Duoza thread for reviews. IM70 is also very good from what I read. Of course I'm not a good person to ask when budget is above $50, haha.


 
 Thank you, I really needed to know that haha. I'm looking at the Duoza but I'm not sure how I feel about the design/shape for fitting into my ear. I like to have a decently deep seal. Yeah I've seen the IM70's as well but I believe they have less bass than the IM50's?
  


ilikeiem said:


> FIDUE A71, ATH-IM70


 
 Thanks! I'm surprised I didn't see the A71. Have you tried it before? I was reading up on it and it seems like they're more mid-bass centric than sub-bass, but they're definitely in consideration. I was also looking at the IM70's but I've read that they have less bass than the IM50's.


----------



## DJScope

> Thanks! I'm surprised I didn't see the A71. Have you tried it before? I was reading up on it and it seems like they're more mid-bass centric than sub-bass, but they're definitely in consideration. I was also looking at the IM70's but I've read that they have less bass than the IM50's.


 
  
 You need the DUNU Titan 1s in your life!


----------



## waynes world

djscope said:


> You need the DUNU Titan 1s in your life!


 
  
 +1


----------



## Shawn71

if anyone interested, MP4N has this bundle offer and 2nd S1 for $19.50..... http://www.mp4nation.net/bundle-brainwavz-s1-earphones-headphone-case-nationite-a1-2600mah-powerbank


----------



## ZapX629

> Thanks! I'm surprised I didn't see the A71. Have you tried it before? I was reading up on it and it seems like they're more mid-bass centric than sub-bass, but they're definitely in consideration. I was also looking at the IM70's but I've read that they have less bass than the IM50's.


 
 The 70 has deeper and bigger bass. It's more controlled but not necessarily tighter. That is to say, it doesn't bleed anywhere, but still has a big thump and boom to it. Very natural, musical headphone.


----------



## ilikeiem

thefragileone said:


> Thanks! I'm surprised I didn't see the A71. Have you tried it before? I was reading up on it and it seems like they're more mid-bass centric than sub-bass, but they're definitely in consideration. I was also looking at the IM70's but I've read that they have less bass than the IM50's.


 
 I have FIDUE A71 and ATH-IM70 which I bought a long time ago. DUNU Titan arrived a week ago, I haven't spend much time on it yet.


----------



## Suneth

salawat said:


> my moxpad x3's just arrived, first impressions are - wow, that wire is amazing, it feels so tough! so far I don't really the sound though. the long tips are very uncomfortable. will be putting my trusty diy foam eartips and will test. but for now, will leave it on for burn in.
> 
> 
> but as a side note, amazing delivery speed. 9 days from china to uk. with free delivery.


 

 Sound not that Good? Bought  a pair from Aliexpress sale though. looking forward to your review


----------



## salawat

suneth said:


> Sound not that Good? Bought  a pair from Aliexpress sale though. looking forward to your review


 
 don't know what it is, possibly maybe i keep comparing them to my ie80's but i agree with what @ilikeiem said, they must have a good seal to sound good.
 to me the pros are:
 + very comfortable
 + not bulky - you can lie down on the pillow with them
 +with a good seal, sound isn't bad - it's nice
 + cable is amazing
 + design 
  
 cons:
 - you will only get a good sound with a very good seal
 - high's are slightly piercing
 - bass is no where near strong - probably one of the weakest bass iem's i've used.
 - not the best detail
 - only kind of suitable to use to listen to music only. (and good quality music that is) if watching a youtube video for example you hear lots on unwanted background muffed sound.  - the same with a lower quality mp3 file.
  
  
 in conclusion - they are an ok iem in terms of sq. in terms of build quality they are probably the best i've owned.
 I got them at the sale for £7.87 which i would is worth the price. for £30 however, i don't think it is.
  
 that's my 2 cents.


----------



## TheFragileOne

djscope said:


> You need the DUNU Titan 1s in your life!


 
 I was looking at these as well but wasn't sure on them because of the open design and in twister6's review he says they have less sub-bass than the A83's, which is comparable to the A71's if I'm not mistaken so these are a bit lower on my list.
  


zapx629 said:


> The 70 has deeper and bigger bass. It's more controlled but not necessarily tighter. That is to say, it doesn't bleed anywhere, but still has a big thump and boom to it. Very natural, musical headphone.


 
 Ah okay, I take it the IM50 has more mid-bass then which is why people say it's bassier? Other than that red color... How does it stack up against the RHA MA750's?
  


ilikeiem said:


> I have FIDUE A71 and ATH-IM70 which I bought a long time ago. DUNU Titan arrived a week ago, I haven't spend much time on it yet.


 
 Mind giving me a quick comparison between the three specifically with sub-bass extension and impact, and the veiling of the mids? Thanks!


----------



## DJScope

thefragileone said:


> I was looking at these as well but wasn't sure on them because of the open design and in twister6's review he says they have less sub-bass than the A83's, which is comparable to the A71's if I'm not mistaken so these are a bit lower on my list.
> 
> Ah okay, I take it the IM50 has more mid-bass then which is why people say it's bassier? Other than that red color... How does it stack up against the RHA MA750's?
> 
> Mind giving me a quick comparison between the three specifically with sub-bass extension and impact, and the veiling of the mids? Thanks!


 
  
 The A71 is much more V shaped than the Titans. A71 is very mid bass orientated with the bass bleeding much into the mids making the whole signature very bloomy, in kind of a good way though. It's got a huge peak in the treble making it a little bit sibilant. The Titans are more neutral having quite a linear but elevated bass starting from around 25Hz and doesn't bloat or leak. It's also got elevated treble but nowhere near as much as the A71. Titans are much more resolving and have better imaging and soundstage. IMO, the Titans are much better than the A71 as an overall package. I can only find 2 negatives; isolation and they're made to be worn cable down only.
  
 Haven't heard the A83 yet. Would love to try them though.


----------



## diamondears

I'm wondering what specific brand and model the SoundMagic E10/s was patterned or copied after?


----------



## TheFragileOne

djscope said:


> The A71 is much more V shaped than the Titans. A71 is very mid bass orientated with the bass bleeding much into the mids making the whole signature very bloomy, in kind of a good way though. It's got a huge peak in the treble making it a little bit sibilant. The Titans are more neutral having quite a linear but elevated bass starting from around 25Hz and doesn't bloat or leak. It's also got elevated treble but nowhere near as much as the A71. Titans are much more resolving and have better imaging and soundstage. IMO, the Titans are much better than the A71 as an overall package. I can only find 2 negatives; isolation and they're made to be worn cable down only.
> 
> Haven't heard the A83 yet. Would love to try them though.


 
 Thanks for the info! I don't think the A71's would be for me then as I am slightly sensitive to sibilance since I listen to my music slightly loud for the bass. By "elevated bass starting from around 25Hz" do you mean that's when you can start to hear/feel it? Well I'm going to be using these for outside like hiking, walking to class, etc. So I'd kind of like them to have good isolation, how bad is it in the Titan's? Also how's the comfort? the weird circular design reminds me of an earbud.


----------



## ZapX629

thefragileone said:


> Ah okay, I take it the IM50 has more mid-bass then which is why people say it's bassier? Other than that red color... How does it stack up against the RHA MA750's?


 
 I think the mid bass is actually a bit bigger in the IM70. The sub bass is definitely better. As far as the MA750, I can't say as I never had the chance to hear them. I thought about them when I was looking at the IM70 and more people seemed to like the IM70. As I understand it, the MA750 is a bit more V-shaped than the IM70 with less midrange and more treble sparkle.


----------



## bhazard

The Titan 1's have owned the ~$100 price point for some time now. Nothing has come about to really challenge it yet.


----------



## ilikeiem

thefragileone said:


> Thanks for the info! *I don't think the A71's would be for me then as I am slightly sensitive to sibilance* since I listen to my music slightly loud for the bass. By "elevated bass starting from around 25Hz" do you mean that's when you can start to hear/feel it? Well I'm going to be using these for outside like hiking, walking to class, etc. So I'd kind of like them to have good isolation, how bad is it in the Titan's? Also how's the comfort? the weird circular design reminds me of an earbud.


 
 I hear it diferrently.  With FIDUE A71 + silicone eartips + deep insertion,  *there is no harshness/sibilance at all in both mids and highs.* I can feel the bass starting from 20hz without even trying. 
 If you use double flange eartips, bass will be tamed down a lot. Listener who are very sensitive to sibilance should avoid this eartips.


----------



## waynes world

ilikeiem said:


> I hear it diferrently.  With FIDUE A71 + silicone eartips + deep insertion,  *there is no harshness/sibilance at all in both mids and highs.* I can feel the bass starting from 20hz without even trying.
> If you use double flange eartips, bass will be tamed down a lot. Listener who are very sensitive to sibilance should avoid this eartips.


 
  
 +1. The A71's are the opposite of harsh/sibiliant. And yes, the bass is very much there.


----------



## ozkan

zapx629 said:


> I think the mid bass is actually a bit bigger in the IM70. The sub bass is definitely better. As far as the MA750, I can't say as I never had the chance to hear them. I thought about them when I was looking at the IM70 and more people seemed to like the IM70. As I understand it, the MA750 is a bit more V-shaped than the IM70 with less midrange and more treble sparkle.


 
  
 Deleted.


----------



## DJScope

thefragileone said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't think the A71's would be for me then as I am slightly sensitive to sibilance since I listen to my music slightly loud for the bass. By "elevated bass starting from around 25Hz" do you mean that's when you can start to hear/feel it? Well I'm going to be using these for outside like hiking, walking to class, etc. So I'd kind of like them to have good isolation, how bad is it in the Titan's? Also how's the comfort? the weird circular design reminds me of an earbud.


 
  
*slightly sensitive to sibilance*
 The sibilance is slight but it is there in sibilant prone tracks. 
  
*By "elevated bass starting from around 25Hz" do you mean that's when you can start to hear/feel it?*
 Yes, I use SineGen to test this. Audible bass actually starts about 22Hz but you don't feel it until 25Hz, and it's very tight from around 30Hz and onwards.
  
*Well I'm going to be using these for outside like hiking, walking to class, etc. So I'd kind of like them to have good isolation, how bad is it in the Titan's? Also how's the comfort?*
 Leakage is quite bad, though outside noise isolation is not too shabby. It's passable for outdoor use. I suggest you don't use them in class or in the library.
  
*Also how's the comfort? the weird circular design reminds me of an earbud.*
 For me comfort was a little bit of an issue, but I've gotten use to it. It's similar as with the Xiaomi Pistons. The housing is metal and touches the skin on your outer ear causing a sore spot after a while. Once you've gotten use to it, it is actually quite comfortable. You can were it cable up but it's not ideal. If you use the correct tips for your ears, them comfort and stability is very good. Not as good as cable up though.


----------



## Nrocket

What do you guys think of these? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Three-colors-high-performance-brand-newest-3-5mm-hd598-headphone-HIFI-headset-earphones-with/1589234820.html


----------



## Shawn71

nrocket said:


> What do you guys think of these?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Three-colors-high-performance-brand-newest-3-5mm-hd598-headphone-HIFI-headset-earphones-with/1589234820.html


 
 Looks like senn's 555/598 replicas......build,ear cushions,head bands,cups seems pretty good in pictures, but what we receive and how it sounds is the ? the 98.7% seller FB should be good enough tho....just my 0.2C.


----------



## Inszy

shawn71 said:


> Looks like senn's 555/598 replicas......build,ear cushions,head bands,cups seems pretty good in pictures


 
 They aren't good.


----------



## ilikeiem

In case you wanna know what makes VJJB V1 sounds so good. Let's take a closer look inside.
 This is a *MUST HAVE* IEM.


----------



## Shawn71

inszy said:


> They aren't good.


 

 k....


----------



## belinik

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum(in fact I'm new to the field of audio equipment also). My sister and I both own a pair of pistons and they died 2 weeks apart after being using it for an year. After some digging in this forum I was left with moxpad x3 and vjjb. Ended up ordering VJJB 2 days ago because I am not really good with connectors..... the x3 seems like it may detached.
  
 I went for the V1S version since I use it with my phone, ordered it yesterday night and just got it 15 minutes ago. That thing looks like a beast! (ilikeiem just beat me to it so I will skip the picture part). Reports online claims high note is not really clear/sharp but will test and hopefully feel the difference.
  
 nice to meet you all


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> In case you wanna know what makes VJJB V1 sounds so good. Let's take a closer look inside.
> This is a *MUST HAVE* IEM.


 
 Great, great. I'm yet to receive mine. though mine was the first shipped here. Well after all it's coming from China, through a forwarding service. Delays are given. 
  
 V1 is looking nice. I am more interested about the SQ. Any initial impressions, please???


----------



## DJScope

ilikeiem said:


> In case you wanna know what makes VJJB V1 sounds so good. Let's take a closer look inside.
> This is a *MUST HAVE* IEM.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Still now convinced! I need more convincing!! MOAR!!!!


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> Great, great. I'm yet to receive mine. though mine was the first shipped here. Well after all it's coming from China, through a forwarding service. Delays are given.
> 
> V1 is looking nice. I am more interested about the SQ. Any initial impressions, please???


 
 I think I should leave that part to other member. If your V1 is not delayed, may be you can be the first who can give initial impression. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  


djscope said:


> Still now convinced! I need more convincing!! MOAR!!!!


 
 It's very comfortable. You can wear it and fall asleep.


----------



## clee290

New Xiaomi IEMs announced:
 http://en.miui.com/thread-96890-1-1.html


----------



## Suneth

ilikeiem said:


> In case you wanna know what makes VJJB V1 sounds so good. Let's take a closer look inside.
> This is a *MUST HAVE* IEM.


 

 Wow Thanks looks awesome. how's the build quality? specially those cable connections?  because one thing i learned is cables hate me


----------



## Shadowsora

clee290 said:


> New Xiaomi IEMs announced:
> http://en.miui.com/thread-96890-1-1.html


 
 O.O, now that's interesting, this and vjjb v1 on my wishlist.


----------



## phantomore

Waith so they are all dynamic.


----------



## slowpickr

clee290 said:


> New Xiaomi IEMs announced:
> http://en.miui.com/thread-96890-1-1.html


 
 Subbed!!!


----------



## Suneth

I just placed the order for VJJB V1 with 3pairs whirlwind eartips for 21.49$ from Tennmark Store  and i got a 2$ off deal from Aliexpress mobile app. paid 19.49$

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs-speaker-VJJB-V1-in-ear-universal-metal-earphone-earbud-with-remote-and-microphone-high-quality/32305048217.html


----------



## TheFragileOne

zapx629 said:


> I think the mid bass is actually a bit bigger in the IM70. The sub bass is definitely better. As far as the MA750, I can't say as I never had the chance to hear them. I thought about them when I was looking at the IM70 and more people seemed to like the IM70. As I understand it, the MA750 is a bit more V-shaped than the IM70 with less midrange and more treble sparkle.


 
 Oh really? I've been reading into them more and now it's making more sense. Really hard decision as I feel i might like IM70's more for the clarity but I really am a basshead for the rumble. How's the rumble in your IM70's? Can you feel it? Could you listen to these three songs (1, 2, 3, sorry if they're not you're type of music!) and let me know how the bass is? Thanks!
  


ilikeiem said:


> I hear it diferrently.  With FIDUE A71 + silicone eartips + deep insertion,  *there is no harshness/sibilance at all in both mids and highs.* I can feel the bass starting from 20hz without even trying.
> If you use double flange eartips, bass will be tamed down a lot. Listener who are very sensitive to sibilance should avoid this eartips.


 
 Ah okay these sound nice then! could you listen to these three songs (1, 2, 3) and tell me how the bass is as well? Thank you!
  


djscope said:


> *slightly sensitive to sibilance*
> The sibilance is slight but it is there in sibilant prone tracks.
> 
> *By "elevated bass starting from around 25Hz" do you mean that's when you can start to hear/feel it?*
> ...


 
 Sadly I don't think the Titan's are for me but they definitely seem nice. Alright thanks! Could you also listen (or just skim through the songs) to the songs I linked in my post and let me know what you think compared to your Pro 1's? That'd give me a really good reference on what to expect out of the A71's.
  
 Those new Xiaomi's look nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get on a better sleep schedule...


----------



## belinik

djscope said:


> Still now convinced! I need more convincing!! MOAR!!!!


 
  
  


suneth said:


> Wow Thanks looks awesome. how's the build quality? specially those cable connections?  because one thing i learned is cables hate me


 
  
 I felt the wire is a little bit hard and stiffer then I liked. Compare with the piston gold side by side it seem to have less plastic extension to protect the connection area
  
 I have yet to crank up the volume to try the SQ(the earphone is for sister). The earpiece is snug and comfortable.
  
  
 I think I am gonna pick up that 3rd gen piston since I need something for myself.


----------



## Shawn71

suneth said:


> I just placed the order for VJJB V1 with 3pairs whirlwind eartips for 21.49$ from Tennmark Store  and i got a 2$ off deal from Aliexpress mobile app. paid 19.49$
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs-speaker-VJJB-V1-in-ear-universal-metal-earphone-earbud-with-remote-and-microphone-high-quality/32305048217.html


 

 Those grey tips (whirlwind) are kinda bit pita.....to me. but cld fit / feel good to you......just sayin.


----------



## Suneth

shawn71 said:


> Those grey tips (whirlwind) are kinda bit pita.....to me. but cld fit / feel good to you......just sayin.


 

 Now that you mentioned it.... but i think that extra 1.5$ is for Red tips + usual black ones.


----------



## Shawn71

suneth said:


> Now that you mentioned it.... but i think that extra 1.5$ is for Red tips + usual black ones.


 

 yes you are good, $1.50 for whirlwind only and you will get 3 pairs black stock tips by default....whatsoever, that's pretty strong tips and good ones. (but only trying to say it didn't fit me).......


----------



## ZapX629

thefragileone said:


> Oh really? I've been reading into them more and now it's making more sense. Really hard decision as I feel i might like IM70's more for the clarity but I really am a basshead for the rumble. How's the rumble in your IM70's? Can you feel it? Could you listen to these three songs (1, 2, 3, sorry if they're not you're type of music!) and let me know how the bass is? Thanks!


 
 I can definitely say you won't be left wanting with the IM70s for music like that. You can feel it in your head and even your chest if you crank it up a little.


----------



## uncola

ok that new tennmak deal was too much for me to resist.. I ordered the VJJB V1 and the kz 1meter extension cable from another store via the aliexpress mobile app for $2 off savings.. now I just have to wait a month for it to arrive


----------



## cjs001

Just piping in to announce that my ATH IM 70 and Brainwavz R1 both survived the Washing Machine Test. XD


----------



## EISENbricher

cjs001 said:


> Just piping in to announce that my ATH IM 70 and Brainwavz R1 both survived the Washing Machine Test. XD


 
 Wow be careful with your gear, man. Though the earphones might survive the dip they never sound as good as before, because of obvious harm the soap water causes.


----------



## twister6

eisenbricher said:


> cjs001 said:
> 
> 
> > Just piping in to announce that my ATH IM 70 and Brainwavz R1 both survived the Washing Machine Test. XD
> ...


 
  
 especially after water dries out and you have residue from soap and other junk left coating your drivers


----------



## Mr Trev

twister6 said:


> especially after water dries out and you have residue from soap and other junk left coating your drivers


 
 Just think of it as dampening material.


----------



## EISENbricher

mr trev said:


> Just think of it as dampening material.


lol you must be the most optimistic being in this world xD


----------



## RedJohn456

mr trev said:


> Just think of it as dampening material.


 

 for sho, it will clear up the mids and tighten up the bass. thick of it as a non removable filter lol


----------



## kaiteck

peter123 said:


> Last weekend I picked up a pair of Sennheiser hd558 on impulse since I stumbled across them in a physical store 50% off regular price. They're great headphones and I remembered why I prefer open cans to all other options. Got inspired and crazy so I also ordered the Q701's (which are really great BTW, picked them up yesterday). So now I'm wondering if any of you have seen or heard of some hidden gems open headphones from lesser known Chinese producers that might be worth checking out. I'm not looking for the regulars (Takstar, Somic etc) but something higher up the ladder with sq competing with the likes of hd600, q701, sr325is etc.
> 
> Any inputs?


 Looking for Chinese open headphones as well


----------



## cjs001

Hahaha! No doubt it's not good for the IEMs and it wasn't on purpose on my part. Just for those who are interested in if they're super delicate. Both IEMs came out of it like a champ, fortunately for me. Sounded exactly the same.
  
 I was especially surprised with my R1 since they have super thin cables. Thought they were a goner for sure since I found it wrapped around one of my shirt in a tangled mess but after drying it out, works just fine.
  
 My IM70 stayed in it's pouch and shirt pocket for the whole cycle 
  
 P.S. No way do I endorse washing your IEMs in washing machine!


----------



## Hisoundfi

cjs001 said:


> Just piping in to announce that my ATH IM 70 and Brainwavz R1 both survived the Washing Machine Test. XD


 
 It should sound much cleaner now...
  
 What did you wash it with? It might sound darker if you washed it with your darks, or brighter if you washed it with your whites...
  
 Tumble dry on low for more bass, and on high for a hotter treble...
  
 cheers


----------



## cjs001

hisoundfi said:


> It should sound much cleaner now...
> 
> What did you wash it with? It might sound darker if you washed it with your darks, or brighter if you washed it with your whites...
> 
> ...


 
 Currently doing a 5 hour burn-in with the dryer.


----------



## Hisoundfi

cjs001 said:


> Currently doing a 5 hour burn-in with the dryer.


If it's still sounding harsh after that, repeat the process with softener sheets...


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> cjs001 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently doing a 5 hour burn-in with the dryer.
> ...


 
  
 and if soundstage is congested, air it out afterwards


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like warm sounding with a nice crisp finish and nice sub bass, so of course I make sure to wash them in warm water, then tumble dry on low, and finish it off with a light starch... 

Okay I'm done now


----------



## cjs001

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> and if soundstage is congested, air it out afterwards


Lol ya, definitely hang dry them if you like a natural sound.


----------



## TheFragileOne

zapx629 said:


> I can definitely say you won't be left wanting with the IM70s for music like that. You can feel it in your head and even your chest if you crank it up a little.


 
 You've convinced me. I still don't know how I feel about the color (I'll be walking around Uni with Ferrari red in my ears) but they sound like the right buds for me! Thanks to you and everyone else for all their help! Order placed and picked one-day (Monday) shipping for an extra $4.


----------



## cjs001

The only negative I can say about the IM70s are the fraudulent advertising about "Hybrid aluminium housing" It's just plain plastic. Suppose that and the rather heavy cable.


----------



## sodesuka

And the fitting is a nightmare for some people, like me. :/


----------



## TheFragileOne

cjs001 said:


> The only negative I can say about the IM70s are the fraudulent advertising about "Hybrid aluminium housing" It's just plain plastic. Suppose that and the rather heavy cable.


 
 I believe the aluminum is inside the shell or it's just the back AT plate. I read in the discovery thread it's assumed the driver is connected to the back plate so it isn't touching plastic but I have no clue.
  


sodesuka said:


> And the fitting is a nightmare for some people, like me. :/


 
 I've heard that, but the Havi's fit in my ear well (hurt after a while though) and if they don't fit right I'll just return them thanks to fulfillment by Amazon.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> And the fitting is a nightmare for some people, like me. :/




I also had big issues with the fitting until I replaced the stock cable, after that they're very comfortable.


----------



## cjs001

thefragileone said:


> I believe the aluminum is inside the shell or it's just the back AT plate. I read in the discovery thread it's assumed the driver is connected to the back plate so it isn't touching plastic but I have no clue.


 
 Nope, one head-fier, @Fadem broke his open to look for it and there was nothing metal about the housing. Just plain plastic. There's the ATH logo "plate" but looking at the photos he posted they hardly have anything to do with the housing at all other than just as a finish.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698932/audio-technica-im50-im70-discussion-thread/675#post_11101097


----------



## sodesuka

peter123 said:


> I also had big issues with the fitting until I replaced the stock cable, after that they're very comfortable.


 

 I had problem with the shell, not the cable though. I guess it depend on people.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> I had problem with the shell, not the cable though. I guess it depend on people.




Yeah, that was my problem as well but getting a cable without memorywire solved it.

Fit is highly individual though so what works good for some may be worsw for others.....


----------



## Suneth

Topping NX1 on sale again, too bad spend my money on other stuff

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html


----------



## TheFragileOne

cjs001 said:


> Nope, one head-fier, @Fadem broke his open to look for it and there was nothing metal about the housing. Just plain plastic. There's the ATH logo "plate" but looking at the photos he posted they hardly have anything to do with the housing at all other than just as a finish.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698932/audio-technica-im50-im70-discussion-thread/675#post_11101097


 
 Ah yeah I remember I read that. Very strange and I agree false advertising isn't cool. Doesn't change my purchase though. No clue why there's so much different opinions on which is bassier, but I'm sure I'll be happier overall with the IM70s.


----------



## kadett

Anyone has Xiaomi Piston 3?


----------



## mochill

New xiaomi looks great


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> New xiaomi looks great


 
 For sale today on Penon Audio...
  
 http://penonaudio.com/xiaomi-piston-3.0


----------



## Shadowsora

They say Pistons 3.0 has a more neutral sound(Xiaomi statement i think), hmm interesting i will grab these and the paperback pistons 2.0 once i get the chance.


----------



## salawat

eisenbricher said:


> Great, great. I'm yet to receive mine. though mine was the first shipped here. Well after all it's coming from China, through a forwarding service. Delays are given.
> 
> V1 is looking nice. I am more interested about the SQ. Any initial impressions, please???


 
 are these bright? as in are the highs piercing?


----------



## bhazard

The Pistons 3 look interesting. I think I want a pair.


----------



## ZapX629

thefragileone said:


> Ah yeah I remember I read that. Very strange and I agree false advertising isn't cool. Doesn't change my purchase though. No clue why there's so much different opinions on which is bassier, but I'm sure I'll be happier overall with the IM70s.


 

 Yeah, I was surprised by that too. Whatever they do differently, they're noticeably different IEMs with a more natural and spacious feel in the IM70. Better channel balance too.


----------



## EISENbricher

salawat said:


> are these bright? as in are the highs piercing?



I am yet to receive that pair. It's near though... I might receive it in the coming week, around on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## nehcrow

Umm, those IEMs look just like FXT90 tech... an IEM I was disappointed with
 So, I have my doubts


----------



## luberconn

those xiaomi's look pretty cool.  i'll keep my eye out for impressions


----------



## EISENbricher

Am I the only one who is not impressed with the new Xiaomi? They look like stock samsung earphones to me. Pistons look cooler.

I am positive though that these will offer nice bang for buck. Any release date or availability details on new Xiaomis?


----------



## redfx

Sale in The Tennmak: mobile headset Tennmak Porcelain Grey/Gold/Pink, bulk package(earphones and 2 pairs eartips only) $9.99 free shipping.

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 




  
 On photos:
 Sandisk Sansa Clip+
 xDuoo X2
 Original eartips - gray color
Turboeartips - white color


----------



## Arvan

redfx said:


> Sale in The Tennmak: mobile headset Tennmak Porcelain Grey/Gold/Pink, bulk package(earphones and 2 pairs eartips only) $9.99 free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks good, how do they sound?


----------



## leobigfield

redfx said:


> Sale in The Tennmak: mobile headset Tennmak Porcelain Grey/Gold/Pink, bulk package(earphones and 2 pairs eartips only) $9.99 free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They seem to be very nice for the price but i really hate how Tennmark advertises their gear with false reviews quote!


----------



## redfx

arvan said:


> Looks good, how do they sound?


 
 Universal Sound - FR curve is a V-form, but accurate. Bass energetic and fast enough, mid-neutral, gentle and pure, treble comfortable. There are no sibilance.
  
 Bodies covered with delicate shell, as delicate porcelain or nearly pearls. Soft and ice-free cable. Recommend version of Gray - border cable is gray - beautifully. Microphone good. Original eartips good, but thin, recommend turboeartips.
 16 Ohm, but resistant to noise amplifier.


----------



## redfx

leobigfield said:


> They seem to be very nice for the price but i really hate how Tennmark advertises their gear with false reviews quote!


 

 Price now only $9.99 - you can buy and test these earphones.
  
By the way.


----------



## luberconn

eisenbricher said:


> Am I the only one who is not impressed with the new Xiaomi? They look like stock samsung earphones to me. Pistons look cooler.
> 
> I am positive though that these will offer nice bang for buck. Any release date or availability details on new Xiaomis?


 
  
 i dont think they really look like stock samsung earphones as they are metal and have the faux vent/ring and are black.  the housing appears to be much larger than the samsungs as well.   i dont think they resemble pistons like original and piston 2's do though.  i think they should resemble a piston to be called a piston IMO. 
  
 just found an unboxing of these


----------



## twister6

Pistons 3                                                   DZAT DR10
      
  
 Both should be incoming at the end of this week.  Curious about Pistons 3, obviously as a successor to Pistons 2, but also wondering about these DR10 with their adjustable 3-position switch.  Will post my impressions once I get it.


----------



## Burns11

luberconn said:


> i dont think they really look like stock samsung earphones as they are metal and have the faux vent/ring and are black.  the housing appears to be much larger than the samsungs as well.   i dont think they resemble pistons like original and piston 2's do though.  i think they should resemble a piston to be called a piston IMO.
> 
> just found an unboxing of these


 
 It's not exact, but they are very similar:
  

 Not an exact copy, but more like a follow up version. 
  
 I'm not a fan of the new look, the Piston 2 looked high quality and quite a bit more expensive than what they were, new version looks fairly generic (especially in that unboxing).


----------



## sodesuka

That Dzat looks a bit like IUNI earphone, they're probably made from the same OEM. Was interested with it but my spending money had already gone for other toys. Waiting for impression now instead.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Got my Moxpad X3 today from Aliexpress that I paid only $11.49 USD.  I must say, they are not bad, not bad at all.
  

  
  
 The fit with the three flange tips is a little intrusive in my ears, but the seal is good.  I will have to try a few other tips I have laying around to see if I can find something that does not go quite as far down my ear canal.
  
 Personally I think they have a decently flat frequency.  Bass seems controlled and quick enough to keep up with most music.  Mids and highs seem to line up right where they should be. Overall sound is slightly artificial, but still fun.  For what I paid, I think it was a good purchase.  I am happy with them so far.
  
  
 I had originally bought the X3 for the cable, as I planned on using them with my KZ R3, which do not have a microphone.  The cable on the Moxpad X3 is not quite as nice as the stock KZ R3 cable though.  So I think I will just keep using both of them with their own factory cables.
  
 ..


----------



## salawat

bloodypenguin said:


> Got my Moxpad X3 today from Aliexpress that I paid only $11.49 USD.  I must say, they are not bad, not bad at all.
> 
> 
> The fit with the three flange tips is a little intrusive in my ears, but the seal is good.  I will have to try a few other tips I have laying around to see if I can find something that does not go quite as far down my ear canal.
> ...


 
 don't you think they sound a bit bright?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

salawat said:


> don't you think they sound a bit bright?


 
 Ok, I went and tested them again.  Yeah, my initial use of a flat sound is off.  I would say they are more of a U shaped sound.  Not sure how I missed it the first time.  Maybe it was just the songs I picked.
  
 2nd time around I am hearing a lot more bass and highs.  For the $11 I paid I still think they are good, but don't think I would pay more than that for them now.  
  
 I usually do not go back on what I said so quickly, flip flop, but yeah.  Not enjoying them as much now.  Maybe it is because I was listening to some of my favorite earbuds before I threw back on the X3 Earphone.
  
 ..


----------



## twister6

sodesuka said:


> That Dzat looks a bit like IUNI earphone, they're probably made from the same OEM. Was interested with it but my spending money had already gone for other toys. Waiting for impression now instead.


 
  
 Well, I hope they are going to be better than IUNI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I posted about IUNIs about a year ago here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/4065#post_10665580 - the sound was pure cr@p, though build quality was excellent.  Will let you guys know as soon as I'm going to get it.


----------



## luberconn

burns11 said:


> It's not exact, but they are very similar:
> 
> 
> Not an exact copy, but more like a follow up version.
> ...


 
  
 ahhh, i've never seen those samsung earphones.  i assumed he was talking about the white ones that came with the galaxy s series.  i actually like the look of the new pistons.  if they are brushed metal and not plastic looking like those samsungs.  but the sound is going to be the most important factor for me.    the first similarities that came to me at first sight, were the B&O H3.  although not as circular, there are similarities.


----------



## archeron

Hi all)
 Help me plz...
 What is better iem under 40$? I listen black metal, melodic death metal and other metal genres.


----------



## jj69

archeron said:


> Hi all)
> Help me plz...
> What is better iem under 40$? I listen black metal, melodic death metal and other metal genres.


 
  
 Audio Technica ATH-CLR100 iems are some of the best I've heard at under $50, especially for hard rock/metal.  They are also incredibly comfortable with a nice mirror-image form factor so you always know left from right, even in the dark. 
  
 They are usually $12.99 or so at any Staples store, or maybe $15 on Amazon.


----------



## sodesuka

luberconn said:


> ahhh, i've never seen those samsung earphones.  i assumed he was talking about the white ones that came with the galaxy s series.  i actually like the look of the new pistons.  if they are brushed metal and not plastic looking like those samsungs.  but the sound is going to be the most important factor for me.    the first similarities that came to me at first sight, were the B&O H3.  although not as circular, there are similarities.


 

 Ah, I thought I've seen that new piston somewhere, thanks for this.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

luberconn said:


> ahhh, i've never seen those samsung earphones.  i assumed he was talking about the white ones that came with the galaxy s series.  i actually like the look of the new pistons.  if they are brushed metal and not plastic looking like those samsungs.  but the sound is going to be the most important factor for me.    the first similarities that came to me at first sight, were the B&O H3.  although not as circular, there are similarities.


 
 So true. Their basic shape is really similar.


----------



## archeron

jj69 said:


> Audio Technica ATH-CLR100 iems are some of the best I've heard at under $50, especially for hard rock/metal.  They are also incredibly comfortable with a nice mirror-image form factor so you always know left from right, even in the dark.
> 
> They are usually $12.99 or so at any Staples store, or maybe $15 on Amazon.


 
 and what about Ostry kc06a for metal?


----------



## Netforce

archeron said:


> and what about Ostry kc06a for metal?


 
 I personally prefer the standard kc06 for metal and the kc06a for like edm/hip hop. Mids are a tad too recessed on the kc06a to do metal well least for me. Clarity on the kc06 with its mids work a lot better.


----------



## Arvan

KC06 is very good for metal! I really enjoy it´s speed and forward mids and treble. Slayer is ace on the kc06


----------



## archeron

thanks to all 
 So what about price under 40-50$?


----------



## weirdek

Hi, does anyone have the somic mm185/163 and could you compare them to the likes of a Takstar Pro 80? I need something with a bit more instrument separation and a tad more bass than the Pro 80's and from what I've seen the mm163 is a more closed mh463 and the mm185 is a upgraded version of the efi-82mt. I'm not sure which of these sound better, but I would either go with the mm185 or the mh463 since the mm163 has a coiled cable. If anyone has them I'd appreciate any info


----------



## B9Scrambler

Welp, the YinShu purchases were a fail. I waited the requisite 40 days and nothing arrived. The tracking number provided ended up showing the package was never received, and therefore was not mailed out. I placed a dispute about 5 minutes ago based on these reasons, and received a refund within about 2 minutes, lol. He was quick to take my money, and issue a refund, but did not respond once to any of my inquiries over the last few weeks.
  
 Be wary if purchasing here: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/520140


----------



## BloodyPenguin

b9scrambler said:


> Welp, the YinShu purchases were a fail. I waited the requisite 40 days and nothing arrived. The tracking number provided ended up showing the package was never received, and therefore was not mailed out. I placed a dispute about 5 minutes ago based on these reasons, and received a refund within about 2 minutes, lol. He was quick to take my money, and issue a refund, but did not respond once to any of my inquiries over the last few weeks.
> 
> Be wary if purchasing here: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/520140


 
 Thank you for the heads up, I was looking to purchase that item.  Sorry to hear it did not work out for you, but good you got your money back.
  
 ..


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> The Titan 1's have owned the ~$100 price point for some time now. Nothing has come about to really challenge it yet.


 
 What about Duoza?


----------



## Grayson73

archeron said:


> thanks to all
> So what about price under 40-50$?


 
 Tenore, KC06, Havi B3 (if you have amp), TTPOD T1-E.


----------



## indieman

grayson73 said:


> Tenore, KC06, Havi B3 (if you have amp), TTPOD T1-E.



I haven't seen the b3 below $60...


----------



## ilikeiem

indieman said:


> I haven't seen the b3 below $60...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Professional-Top-Quality-HAVI-B3-for-MP3-Player-music-in-ear-Earphone-Noise-Cancelling/1791770374.html


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ilikeiem said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Professional-Top-Quality-HAVI-B3-for-MP3-Player-music-in-ear-Earphone-Noise-Cancelling/1791770374.html


 
 Good seller too, ships quick and is to be trusted.
  
 ..


----------



## Suneth

Hey Guys
  
 My Moxpad X3 arrived 2 hours ago. they look really nice.  well built, nice cable. to my surprise it came with triple flange ( is that the correct word? ) tip installed.  1 set of L M S silicon tips, Carrying case and short adapter cable.
  
 At first hearing i cried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because there was minimal bass and thought cool i wasted 14$ but then i decided to change to silicon tips. damn they sound so good.  i will post some pictures later because i'm at work


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My Moxpad X3 arrived 2 hours ago. they look really nice.  well built, nice cable. to my surprise it came with triple flange ( is that the correct word? ) tip installed.  1 set of L M S silicon tips, Carrying case and short adapter cable.
> 
> ...


 
 Cool... put them on burn in, it might improve the bass and also tip roll to get the best fit. From what I've read on X3 in the past they shouldn't be lacking in bass!


----------



## ilikeiem

suneth said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My Moxpad X3 arrived 2 hours ago. they look really nice.  well built, nice cable. to my surprise it came with triple flange ( is that the correct word? ) tip installed.  1 set of L M S silicon tips, Carrying case and short adapter cable.
> 
> ...


 
 X3 is good but moxpad X6 is definitely an upgrade with HD bass. Unlike other cheap IEMs(eg. kz, ivery, ...), moxpad has better sound resolution. All you need is a very good seal and good source. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Cool... put them on burn in, it might improve the bass and also tip roll to get the best fit. From what I've read on X3 in the past they shouldn't be lacking in bass!


 

 Hmm I have no Experience with Burn-in.,

  

  


ilikeiem said:


> X3 is good but moxpad X6 is definitely an upgrade with HD bass. Unlike other cheap IEMs(eg. kz, ivery, ...), moxpad has better sound resolution. All you need is a very good seal and good source. Hope you enjoy it.


 

 I'm already liking these. Bass is just right. ( is tight the correct word? ) and i can hear other instruments and vocals very clearly. i will have to wait bit more for my VJJB V1 to compare.
  
  
 Promised to post some pictures


----------



## Shawn71

suneth said:


> Hmm I have no Experience with Burn-in.,
> 
> 
> Promised to post some pictures


 
 Nice pictures......just play music thru your new IEMs during night (most prefer) with moderate volume level to reach min 50 hrs (~6 nights?) and then see how it sounds to ootb......


----------



## cjs001

suneth said:


> Hmm I have no Experience with Burn-in.,


 
 There's always the tumble dry option


----------



## Suneth

shawn71 said:


> Nice pictures......just play music thru your new IEMs during night (most prefer) with moderate volume level to reach min 50 hrs (~6 nights?) and then see how it sounds to ootb......


 
 Thanks will try that. is there any specific music type i should play?
  

  


cjs001 said:


> There's always the tumble dry option


 

 hahah yeah


----------



## Shawn71

suneth said:


> Thanks will try that. is there any specific music type i should play?


 
 Nothing in particular......just let play in shuffle mode, to hit different genres.....


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ilikeiem said:


> X3 is good but moxpad X6 is definitely an upgrade with HD bass. Unlike other cheap IEMs(eg. kz, ivery, ...), moxpad has better sound resolution. All you need is a very good seal and good source. Hope you enjoy it.


 
 I liked my X3 at first, but they became quite uncomfortable for me.  They did not quite fit over the ears like I wanted.  Maybe it is because of my small head.  
  
 Plus the bass was just a little too much for me.
  
 Oh well, ended up selling it (on a different site) for a few more dollars than I bought it for.... soooo  Profit.


----------



## Suneth

bloodypenguin said:


> I liked my X3 at first, but they became quite uncomfortable for me.  They did not quite fit over the ears like I wanted.  Maybe it is because of my small head.
> 
> 
> Plus the bass was just a little too much for me.
> ...


 

 hmm  i haven't noticed any uncomfortable feeling but then again it's only been few hours. have you tried changing tips? found out medium silicon tips fits perfectly in my ears  and stays there firmly with good isolation. only the slight annoyance was i needed both of my hands to insert to my ears.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

suneth said:


> hmm  i haven't noticed any uncomfortable feeling but then again it's only been few hours. have you tried changing tips? found out medium silicon tips fits perfectly in my ears  and stays there firmly with good isolation. only the slight annoyance was i needed both of my hands to insert to my ears.


 
 I just have small ears, to go with my small 5'3" ears, so that is most likely the issue.   And I am with you on how much effort it takes to get these in place, but once you do that, the seal is quite good.
  
 ..


----------



## peter123

ilikeiem said:


> X3 is good but moxpad X6 is definitely an upgrade with HD bass. Unlike other cheap IEMs(eg. kz, ivery, ...), moxpad has better sound resolution. All you need is a very good seal and good source. Hope you enjoy it.




What exactly does HD bass mean?


----------



## ilikeiem

peter123 said:


> What exactly does HD bass mean?


 
 It was written on the box of Moxpad X6.  I guess HD means high definition.  Grab X6 and hear by yourself then you will feel what HD bass really is.


----------



## EISENbricher

English native speakers would die a painful death if I post pics of english lines printed on a KZ box xD


----------



## B9Scrambler

eisenbricher said:


> English native speakers would die a painful death if I post pics of english lines printed on a KZ box xD




Those boxes are amazing. The comments make no sense, lmao!


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> English native speakers would die a painful death if I post pics of english lines printed on a KZ box xD


 
 something like this?  "KZ acoustic headphone Professional fever"   I like it.


----------



## EISENbricher

No, like this : 
  

  
 "By hobby, and focused, because the focus, and professional"
 - KZ Acoustics xD


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> No, like this :
> 
> "By hobby, and focused, because the focus, and professional"
> - KZ Acoustics xD


 
 My english is very bad. Can you translate above sentence into english?


----------



## Wokei

ilikeiem said:


> My english is very bad. Can you translate above sentence into english?


----------



## EISENbricher

Hahahaha.... you trollin right?


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> Hahahaha.... you trollin right?




Haha..wanted to give it a go at translating it...gave up...it was doing me head in..if you know what I mean

ilikeiem...your English is not bad...but that KZ description on the box is really wrong on many level


----------



## jruschme

eisenbricher said:


> "By hobby, and focused, because the focus, and professional"
> - KZ Acoustics xD


 
  
 Why? Because focus.


----------



## garcsa

لغتي الإنجليزية هو الأفضل!


----------



## sandman1990

> Originally Posted by *EISENbricher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "By hobby, and focused, because the focus, and professional"
> - KZ Acoustics xD


 
 The point is focus on the point


----------



## cjs001

They must've learned their English from George Bush II


----------



## airomjosh

suneth said:


> Hmm I have no Experience with Burn-in.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 nice pictures, but im afraid you wont touch them anymore once you get hold of your VJJB V1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I've been using the V1 for a week now and to my ears , V1 is an upgrade to T1-E in terms of SQ. BTW, I also bought the piston 3 and I find nothing spectacular with them except for the build quality. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## jj69

My Moxpad X3 finally arrived today.  I was surprised to find them in a full retail box with a decent case included. 
  
 I listened a bit with the triple-flanges and also found them very bass-deficient.  Switching to the largest size normal tips included with the X3 (which are closer to the Medium size tips on must IEMs), the bass was back.
  
 The first thing I noticed is a very, very wide soundstage.  The bass performance, however, it very soft and wooly.  Perhaps some burnin will help...


----------



## refinery

So I'm in the search of IEMs.
  
 I have it narrowed down to these several IEMs but would like recommendations/advice!
  
 Budget: Under 150.
 Setup: Portable. No DAC/amp.
 Sound: I have a pair of DT 880 250 Ohms that I love. I definitely love bass, but wouldn't say I'm a bass head really. I listen to a lot of hip-hop/rap, electronic, indie rock.
  
 These are the ones I've been looking into

 VSonic GR07 || ~100 USD ebay
 VSonic GR07BE || ~130 USD ebay
 VSonic VSD5 || ~70 USD ebay + Klipsch Oval tips ~11 USD Amazon which I heard was a great combo
 Hifiman RE-400 || ~80 USD amazon
  
 I've also heard of the DUNU Titan1s? How does that compare to these 4? Out of those 4 I'm tempted to go for the VSD5 + Klipsch oval tips combo based on this post. Link page: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748594/vsonic-vsd5-impressions-appreciation-thread-vsonics-answer-to-sonys-ex1000/705
  


nehcrow said:


> Ok, so I just got my VSD5. Immediately A/Bed the SpinFits and the Klipsch Ovals (which I havent had a chance to use yet)
> 
> They look absolutely ridiculous on them, the opening on the Ovals are basically pinhole in size. (I'll take a pic a little later)
> ... the sound has evolved in an amazing way. Takes the VSD5 to the next level, not joking. Turns them in a V-shaped monster with nice clarity and great dynamics. Less grainier. A lot more upfront sounding but still has a nice soundstage. Not laid-back sounding anymore for sure. Bass is a lot more present but not overly so.
> ...


 
 I'm upgrading from an MEElectronics A151p because one side is dead. ~1.5 years old.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## jj69

refinery said:


> So I'm in the search of IEMs.
> 
> I have it narrowed down to these several IEMs but would like recommendations/advice!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I certainly haven't heard everything out there, including some of the models you've listed, but I personally haven't heard anything that can hold a candle to the T-Peos Altone200 at anywhere near their price.  It's a triple driver hybrid too.  They're currently $189 from North American distributor CTC Audio (forum sponsor too).  You do get a $5 coupon for subscribing to their newsletter too.  $184 is stretching your budget a bit, but I would bet it's well worth it in this case. 
  
 Incidentally, have DT-880 (250 ohms) as well, and I really like them.  I use them mostly as monitors because they're a bit on the lean side.  The Altones are a bit more neutral.  I don't want to call them warm, but they're warmer than the DT-800 - in fact, closer to my Sennheiser HD600.


----------



## Ap616

refinery said:


> So I'm in the search of IEMs.
> 
> I have it narrowed down to these several IEMs but would like recommendations/advice!
> 
> ...




If you love bass, and with those genres in mind, I vote the Duoza. Great iems!

Titan is supposed to be great too I hear. But if you are quite treble sensitive then I wouldn't go with a vsonic or possibly the Titan as well(but more so talking about vsonic).

Aren't DT880 and A151 pretty different? Just curious  But yeah, Duoza...


----------



## bhazard

refinery said:


> So I'm in the search of IEMs.
> 
> I have it narrowed down to these several IEMs but would like recommendations/advice!
> 
> ...


 
 I also have my rare Vivo XE800 for sale. It uses the GR07 driver, and it would be half the price.


----------



## Lucius

I know what you did there:


wokei said:


> Haha..wanted to give it a go at translating it...gave up...it was doing me head in..if you know what I mean
> 
> @ilikeiem...your English is not bad...but that KZ description on the box is really wrong on many level


----------



## EISENbricher

lucius said:


> I know what you did there:
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:



Oh wat!


----------



## indieman

ap616 said:


> If you love bass, and with those genres in mind, I vote the Duoza. Great iems!
> 
> Titan is supposed to be great too I hear. But if you are quite treble sensitive then I wouldn't go with a vsonic or possibly the Titan as well(but more so talking about vsonic).
> 
> Aren't DT880 and A151 pretty different? Just curious  But yeah, Duoza...



Duoza vs titan...
I forget which has more bass?


----------



## sandman1990

lucius said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you did there:


 

 Wong level 900000000


----------



## Ap616

indieman said:


> Duoza vs titan...
> I forget which has more bass?


 
@waynes world, @twister6, what do you think? Does the Duoza have a bit a more-more with the Titan not being short on bass either? That'd be my guess, but I have not heard the Titan 1...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Finally got around to re-cabling my M1's. Used the cable from one of my spare J+- Wooden Buds that I canibalized for experiments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bassier than I remember...kinda boomy but not bad. Treble is a little uneven, but overall solid. Spacious soundstage was a nice surprise. The re-cabling job isn't pretty, but it works!
  

  
 I'm very curious to know if these sound the same as the Soundsoul iems that use the same housing.

 Ps. The jack shown is actually from the JVC HA-FX40. I've got a slew of iems lying just outside of the top of the image...the J+- jack looks nearly identical though.


----------



## uncola

my KZ 1 meter extension cable arrived already.. only ordered it march 27th.. crazy fast shipping from this guy
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-professional-fever-earphones-extension-cable-lc-ofc-copper-wire-High-quality-cable/2050232762.html
 works great.. now I"m just waiting for my VJJB V1 from tennmak


----------



## Wokei

uncola said:


> my KZ 1 meter extension cable arrived already.. only ordered it march 27th.. crazy fast shipping from this guy
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-professional-fever-earphones-extension-cable-lc-ofc-copper-wire-High-quality-cable/2050232762.html
> works great.. now I"m just waiting for my VJJB V1 from tennmak




that is crazy price for that cable ...good catch


----------



## sodesuka

Anyone heard of this phone (Ray Audio RA01)? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.37sZqP&id=43957901582&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail

Seems to be a nice dual dynamic phone with replaceable cable.


----------



## Raddiqal11

sodesuka said:


> Anyone heard of this phone (Ray Audio RA01)? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.37sZqP&id=43957901582&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
> 
> Seems to be a nice dual dynamic phone with replaceable cable.


 

 Damn they look good!! Especially with those copper wires. My T1-Es just broke so I'm probably getting a replacement and then selling them off. These look like a nice next-in-line.


----------



## EISENbricher

raddiqal11 said:


> Damn they look good!! Especially with those copper wires. My T1-Es just broke so I'm probably getting a replacement and then selling them off. These look like a nice next-in-line.



Without any user opinion?


----------



## sodesuka

There are user's opinion but they're in Chinese. Was hoping someone here got first hand experience on them. 

http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3577487616

http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3571749599?qq-pf-to=pcqq.c2c

http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3560566855

http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3610570691


----------



## Ruben123

Awei Q9 wooden earphones.
  
 Takes some time to accept their sound, but after giving my first pair away (channel imbalance, a bit) this pair sounds really good with Mozarts Great Mass. Good soundstage, neutral and laidback sound with enhanced bass.
  
 Still might give those away too for getting some KZ (ED3??). So here's my question for a bigger audience.
  
 Which IEM is somewhat neutral at $7-8? Own Havi but I baby them too much to take them to the train etc. Live in EU, already have MP8320 and some others, but looking for MP8320/Havi sound for CHEAP with good isolation.
  
 EISEN recommended KZ ED3 but he was not sure.


----------



## B9Scrambler

KZ ANV is pretty neutral, but usually runs closer to $10. Still a worthy buy at that price IMO.


----------



## ilikeiem

Sorry to say that KZ-ED3 is not neutral at all.  Treble is boosted too much in order to make you hear detailed sound. 
 KZ-ANV is the most balance.


----------



## Ruben123

A little bright is not problematic. Far from neutral it is though... So are they?


----------



## entinggi

Hi guys I was wondering whetehr this seller is legit? looking to get my ears on a pair of moxpad x3.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1427854533.html
  
 Thanks


----------



## Wokei

entinggi said:


> Hi guys I was wondering whetehr this seller is legit? looking to get my ears on a pair of moxpad x3.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1427854533.html
> 
> Thanks




Bought few things from this seller...imho good ...But shipping might be slow ...3 week to month+


----------



## entinggi

wokei said:


> Bought few things from this seller...imho good ...But shipping might be slow ...3 week to month+


 

 Thanks Wokei for the input. Wow quite slow huh their shipping.


----------



## Wokei

entinggi....yup compared to people who are used to Amazon ....but like what me mentioned in me last post ..it's pretty normal for delivery to take one month or more to get your stuff from Aliexpress...well if you are lucky 2 week or 3 week are pretty fast already


----------



## entinggi

wokei said:


> @entinggi....yup compared to people who are used to Amazon ....but like what me mentioned in me last post ..it's pretty normal for delivery to take one month or more to get your stuff from Aliexpress...well if you are lucky 2 week or 3 week are pretty fast already


 
 I see thank man for the info. Saw that you got the moxpad x3 in your inventory how is it? compared it to the monoprice 8320? since that is the iem we have in common.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Wokei

Monoprice for 8$ is imho crazy good but the fit could be a problem for some unless some filling is done to the sharp edges and cable noise too...sound wise me like very much...to me they don't have any business to sound that good for it's price....balanced they are to me...with good bass while Moxpad X3 world be more suited for EDM genre as they are bass cannon and clarity for me are not quite on point...bearing that...they are good for it bcuz the built quality and the cable with mic function....anyhow they do pair well with me Xioami phone for music as the sound from me phone are pretty thin sounding with decent detail...so X3 is good in that sense....unless your dap or source player is warm sounding...don't think they will go well....

Cheers


----------



## entinggi

wokei said:


> Monoprice for 8$ is imho crazy good but the fit could be a problem for some unless some filling is done to the sharp edges and cable noise too...sound wise me like very much...to me they don't have any business to sound that good for it's price....balanced they are to me...with good bass while Moxpad X3 world be more suited for EDM genre as they are bass cannon and clarity for me are not quite on point...bearing that...they are good for it bcuz the built quality and the cable with mic function....anyhow they do pair well with me Xioami phone for music as the sound from me phone are pretty thin sounding with decent detail...so X3 is good in that sense....unless your dap or source player is warm sounding...don't think they will go well....
> 
> Cheers


 

 I see. Alright @Wokei Thanks for the input really appreciate it


----------



## encoreAC

I ordered the VSD2 + AN16 a week ago. My first Vsonic is incoming!


----------



## EISENbricher

I've never heard BA sound before and I want to try. Which one would be a good beginner's BA? Cost matters a lot to me....


----------



## thatBeatsguy

eisenbricher said:


> I've never heard BA sound before and I want to try. Which one would be a good beginner's BA? Cost matters a lot to me....


 
 Depends on the sound you're looking for. Also, the budget.
  
 I'm recommending the FAD Heaven 2 at ~$70 and the MEElectronics A151P Gen. 2 at $50. Both are excellent mid-centric BA IEMs (although when you think about it, most BA IEMs are mid-centric anyway).


----------



## eaglearrow

Hello guys, a newbie to Head-fi here  ive been referring head-fii reviews for long but created my account recently.  A big shout out to all u awesome guys here for your amazing discoveries. Thanks a lot. Because of you guys i today own the famous T1-E and KZ-EDSE. 
  
 Well, now am here to ask for another help from you guys. I am planning to add another IEM to my collection. I listen to pop and vocals mostly and i request you guys to suggest me an IEM under 50-55$ 
  
 thanks
  
 PS: @EISENbricher thanks for asking me to put up my request here.


----------



## sbose

@eaglearrow
 if vocal is your dish then i recommend the fidueA63.


----------



## encoreAC

eaglearrow said:


> Hello guys, a newbie to Head-fi here  ive been referring head-fii reviews for long but created my account recently.  A big shout out to all u awesome guys here for your amazing discoveries. Thanks a lot. Because of you guys i today own the famous T1-E and KZ-EDSE.
> 
> Well, now am here to ask for another help from you guys. I am planning to add another IEM to my collection. I listen to pop and vocals mostly and i request you guys to suggest me an IEM under 50-55$
> 
> ...


 
 I am a huge fan of the Ostry KC06A. I think they are a few euros more expensive, but they are worth it.
 They handle Pop and vocal songs very well.


----------



## EISENbricher

thatbeatsguy said:


> Depends on the sound you're looking for. Also, the budget.
> 
> I'm recommending the FAD Heaven 2 at ~$70 and the MEElectronics A151P Gen. 2 at $50. Both are excellent mid-centric BA IEMs (although when you think about it, most BA IEMs are mid-centric anyway).


 
 Cool... A151P looks tempting. Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

eisenbricher said:


> Cool... A151P looks tempting. Thanks.


Just make sure it's the 2nd generation if you get the A151P. The original version's tuning is meh...


----------



## Tom22

if anyone is confused on which of the latest vsonic earphones to get between the vsd3s and the vsd5 

i have uploaded a first impressions video and a short comparison to help shed some light on these two budget earphones

i hope you enjoy it !!

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M12bvXt2bR4[/VIDEO]


----------



## eaglearrow

sbose said:


> @eaglearrow
> 
> 
> if vocal is your dish then i recommend the fidueA63.



 


Thanks. I've heard A63's are absolutely fantastic for vocals. But i also learnt that they are a bit weak on the bass dept. Im not a basshead by any means, but i would luv a bit of sub bass rumble when the track calls for it. Can any one 'who owns it confirm about the A63 bass?


----------



## eaglearrow

encoreac said:


> I am a huge fan of the Ostry KC06A. I think they are a few euros more expensive, but they are worth it.
> They handle Pop and vocal songs very well.



 


Yes, i see they are good too, but its around $65 and im actually waiting for a price drop on those  Either that or the KC06. But then, I still cant make up my mind if its a better upgrade to T1-E.


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Monoprice for 8$ is imho crazy good but the fit could be a problem for some unless some filling is done to the sharp edges and cable noise too...sound wise me like very much...to me they don't have any business to sound that good for it's price....balanced they are to me...with good bass while Moxpad X3 world be more suited for EDM genre as they are bass cannon and clarity for me are not quite on point...bearing that...they are good for it bcuz the built quality and the cable with mic function....anyhow they do pair well with me Xioami phone for music as the sound from me phone are pretty thin sounding with decent detail...so X3 is good in that sense....unless your dap or source player is warm sounding...don't think they will go well....
> 
> Cheers




Love my monoprice iems. They are very special. Build and quality is bad though


----------



## EISENbricher

eaglearrow said:


> encoreac said:
> 
> 
> > I am a huge fan of the Ostry KC06A. I think they are a few euros more expensive, but they are worth it.
> ...


 
 I'd recommend Zero Audio Tenores. Vocals are beautiful on Tenores, they sound more balanced than V-shaped TTPODs and they also have nice sub bass. Not overwhelming but easily enough. I am a mild basshead and Tenore does a good job of keeping me entertained. Add into that awesome instrument separation and positioning, Tenores are an upgrade over T1E, I'd say. Though the difference is not much tbh. They are fragile though and may not be able to take abuse like T1Es.


----------



## eaglearrow

eisenbricher said:


> I'd recommend Zero Audio Tenores. Vocals are beautiful on Tenores, they sound more balanced than V-shaped TTPODs and they also have nice sub bass. Not overwhelming but easily enough. I am a mild basshead and Tenore does a good job of keeping me entertained. Add into that awesome instrument separation and positioning, Tenores are an upgrade over T1E, I'd say. Though the difference is not much tbh. They are fragile though and may not be able to take abuse like T1Es.



 


Is it?. Woah u have rated Tenores higher than B3pro1, they must be that good then.. Build qualitys is not really a problem for me (as long as its nothing internal like cable short/ dead driver etc) as i handle my IEM's with care. Well, i think i'll zero in on the tenores.  tnks a lot


----------



## EISENbricher

eaglearrow said:


> eisenbricher said:
> 
> 
> > I'd recommend Zero Audio Tenores. Vocals are beautiful on Tenores, they sound more balanced than V-shaped TTPODs and they also have nice sub bass. Not overwhelming but easily enough. I am a mild basshead and Tenore does a good job of keeping me entertained. Add into that awesome instrument separation and positioning, Tenores are an upgrade over T1E, I'd say. Though the difference is not much tbh. They are fragile though and may not be able to take abuse like T1Es.
> ...


 
 Its my personal preference, friend... I've mentioned that there. Like I said I am a mild basshead and so Havis don't hit the sweet spot.
 But they are REALLY good. You might have read around, they excel at positioning and soundstage. Their sound is very neutral and very enjoyable for certain genres. It's a keeper too. 
  
 If you like neutral, more true sound then I'd have specifically recommended the Havi but since you had mentioned that you need some sub bass, Tenore are the way to go. Sub bass is enough and nicely layered in it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

T1E FTW





Lol


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> T1E FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol you T1E fanboy hisound


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> T1E FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...







eisenbricher said:


> lol you T1E fanboy hisound




Count me in! I enjoy the T1-E more than the Tenore as far as sound sig goes, even if the Tenore is slightly more refined/technical in some areas(like the treble refinement, timbre, and microdetails) to my ears. I'd say Duoza > T1-E >= Tenore for me.


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Love my monoprice iems. They are very special. Build and quality is bad though




Me modded Monoprice ....


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Count me in! I enjoy the T1-E more than the Tenore as far as sound sig goes, even if the Tenore is slightly more refined/technical in some areas(like the treble refinement, timbre, and microdetails) to my ears. I'd say Duoza > T1-E >= Tenore for me.


Mine goes 

T1E 
DUOZA 
TENORE

They are all great, but T1-E is epic. Best combination of bass and Mids out of the three, and the treble is nice, not too harsh and just right IMHO. If the treble was a little more detailed and separation was a touch better it would be my #1.


----------



## Hisoundfi

wokei said:


> Me modded Monoprice ....


One day I'm going to pay you to do a pair of mine for me like that. Very slick bro!


----------



## Wokei

hisoundfi said:


> One day I'm going to pay you to do a pair of mine for me like that. Very slick bro!




Mrs Vince will likey very muchie ...muahahahahahahaa


----------



## eaglearrow

@Hisoundfi , Man your review led me to buy the DGS100 (won it for just 30$ in Ebay bidding). Bought it last week.  still on its way to India. A week befor that bought MH1 (for 14$ ebay bidding) which is on its way too and has just reached indian customs.  this week its gonna be Tenores . Man im gonna go broke if i keep this up.. lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

eaglearrow said:


> @Hisoundfi , Man your review led me to buy the DGS100 (won it for just 30$ in Ebay bidding). Bought it last week.  still on its way to India. A week befor that bought MH1 (for 14$ ebay bidding) which is on its way too and has just reached indian customs.  this week its gonna be Tenores . Man im gonna go broke if i keep this up.. lol


It's a mixed crowd with the dgs100. If you can handle the mid bass you're going to love it. Some just can't seem to get past the mid bass. 

Hope you like it. It's still one of my favorites. Lots of detail if you really listen closely. 

$30 is a great deal.


----------



## EISENbricher

eaglearrow said:


> @Hisoundfi , Man your review led me to buy the DGS100 (won it for just 30$ in Ebay bidding). Bought it last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome to head-fi and be afflicted with the head-fier syndrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It forgives no one.


----------



## Hisoundfi

One more thing to add in regards to the DGS100. Make sure you use wide bore tips with them. It's essential my friend.


----------



## airomjosh

eaglearrow said:


> Hello guys, a newbie to Head-fi here  ive been referring head-fii reviews for long but created my account recently.  A big shout out to all u awesome guys here for your amazing discoveries. Thanks a lot. Because of you guys i today own the famous T1-E and KZ-EDSE.
> 
> Well, now am here to ask for another help from you guys. I am planning to add another IEM to my collection. I listen to pop and vocals mostly and i request you guys to suggest me an IEM under 50-55$
> 
> ...


 
 I suggest VJJB V1. Theyre only 16 USD . Theyre very good for vocals and with goood extension both on low and high frequencies.


----------



## ilikeiem

airomjosh said:


> I suggest VJJB V1. Theyre only 16 USD . Theyre very good for vocals and with goood extension both on low and high frequencies.


 
 I was really surprised by its incredibly coherent sound.  Now I'm a big fan of VJJB.


----------



## EISENbricher

Wow.... I'll surely receive my V1 today or tomorrow... Can't wait


----------



## peter123

How does the V1 compare to the T1E, Piston 2.0, Brainwavz S0 or other low price great value IEM's?


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Wow.... I'll surely receive my V1 today or tomorrow... Can't wait


 

 I'm still waiting for them. it's been 10 days since i received tracking number from Tony (Tennmark shop) and still nothing.i'm going to wait 1 more day contact him.  never seen anything goes without an update this long


----------



## entinggi

wokei said:


> Me modded Monoprice ....


 

 Wow those them iem looks awesome. You DIY?


----------



## Wokei

entinggi said:


> Wow those them iem looks awesome. You DIY?




Up close the ...it may look rough a bit where the Monoprice IEM shell is file down to make it more round and finish off with arcylic silver and black paint for left and right while the cable is wrap with colour thread ....yup all me work ...

BTW ..after the cable mod ...wear it down


----------



## sodesuka

suneth said:


> I'm still waiting for them. it's been 10 days since i received tracking number from Tony (Tennmark shop) and still nothing.i'm going to wait 1 more day contact him.  never seen anything goes without an update this long



 

You should contact him now, don't wait until the time is up. The seller will be more than happy to ask the post from their side (at least that's what happen to me), I think they also don't want to get any bad rep.


----------



## eaglearrow

eisenbricher said:


> Welcome to head-fi and be afflicted with the head-fier syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


haha thank you buddy.. I already am.. lol


----------



## airomjosh

peter123 said:


> How does the V1 compare to the T1E, Piston 2.0, Brainwavz S0 or other low price great value IEM's?


 
 I dont have S0 but I do have the T1-E ,Piston 2.0 ,and the 3.0. I can not find any aspect of  of them which can be better than  V1, of course YMMV.


----------



## eaglearrow

hisoundfi said:


> One more thing to add in regards to the DGS100. Make sure you use wide bore tips with them. It's essential my friend.



 


 @Hisoundfi Yeah ill make sure about that. I did go through the whole DGS100 thread (71 pages) and read every single posts there before buying these. So no worries, I'm solely responsible if the earphones doesn't end up to my liking. But i really doubt that wiil happen. (Me believe in Hisoundfi impressions.. lol)


----------



## eaglearrow

airomjosh said:


> I suggest VJJB V1. Theyre only 16 USD . Theyre very good for vocals and with goood extension both on low and high frequencies.



 


nooo.. not another one  Damn, these days i guess there is no limit on 'price to performance ratio' in IEM dept. ;-|

@airomjosh Thanks for the suggestion buddy. 

@EISENbricher Will be waiting for your impressions on these


----------



## EISENbricher

eaglearrow said:


> airomjosh said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest VJJB V1. Theyre only 16 USD . Theyre very good for vocals and with goood extension both on low and high frequencies.
> ...


 
 Haha... see? I'll post my impressions as soon as I get V1.
  
 On a side note I've ordered these beauties, latest model released by KZ called ED9 as well. For me ED8 was a very good addition to my collection, satisfying my basshead needs and providing nice spacious dark sound that multiplied EDM listening pleasure. Take a look :


----------



## entinggi

eisenbricher said:


> Haha... see? I'll post my impressions as soon as I get V1.
> 
> On a side note I've ordered these beauties, latest model released by KZ called ED9 as well. For me ED8 was a very good addition to my collection, satisfying my basshead needs and providing nice spacious dark sound that multiplied EDM listening pleasure. Take a look :


 

 Wow them ED9 looks fantasick ooopss i mean fantastic


----------



## Ruben123

Actually I am a bit against EQing but.......... I EQed Awei Q9 woodies 64-500 HZ a bit down (3-6 dB) and also 8kHz 3dB down, now it sounds like cheap Havi brother!
 I actually tried to tune Awei to sound like Havi. Happy with the result for only $3,50 !!
  
 Still looking for better isolation and a flat/neutral FR IEM at $8 that doesnt need EQ.


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Haha... see? I'll post my impressions as soon as I get V1.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I've ordered these beauties, latest model released by KZ called ED9 as well. For me ED8 was a very good addition to my collection, satisfying my basshead needs and providing nice spacious dark sound that multiplied EDM listening pleasure. Take a look :


 

 These look really nice and High end looking. could you provide the link?


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> These look really nice and High end looking. could you provide the link?



Search for 'Tuna ED9' on AliExpress. They are available for $14 in 'Earphones and Headphones' shop. Tuna is just a rebranding of KZ so no worries about originality.


----------



## Raddiqal11

Gonna jump on the ED9 and the VJJB V1. One for me and one for my brother. Will put some impressions when i receive them. Really like the slimness of the vjjb v1 and the attractive replaceable cable and the small form factor of the ED9.
  
 Can anyone quote me reliable sellers for them? I'm getting the ED9 from the seller at $14 and and Wokei supports him. Only yhe VJJB V1 then


----------



## Hisoundfi

When the ed9s start coming in I would appreciate someone comparing them to other kz models


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> When the ed9s start coming in I would appreciate someone comparing them to other kz models



Will surely do. 



raddiqal11 said:


> Gonna jump on the ED9 and the VJJB V1. One for me and one for my brother. Will put some impressions when i receive them. Really like the slimness of the vjjb v1 and the attractive replaceable cable and the small form factor of the ED9.
> 
> Can anyone quote me reliable sellers for them? I'm getting the ED9 from the seller at $14 and and Wokei supports him. Only yhe VJJB V1 then



Cool, which one has replaceable cable? ED9 doesn't have for sure. 

I guess this store is good http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1305139337.html


----------



## Raddiqal11

eisenbricher said:


> Will surely do.
> Cool, which one has replaceable cable? ED9 doesn't have for sure.
> 
> I guess this store is good http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1305139337.html




Thanks!! Wasn't the VJJB the one with a detachable cable? If not I must have read wrongly somewhere. Either way still getting them. I have a Ttpod that I'm sending for warranty. It just broke into 2. Gonna have a brief comparisons between the 3 phones. Haven't done this very much but I have heard many different phones. So take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## Wokei

Me think the VJJB have detachable cable...Maybe someone can chime in to confirm this....this one has me antenna beeping...toot toot toot


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Me modded Monoprice ....



That's awesome! Cable is the weakest part of that iem imo. Also what tips are those?


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> That's awesome! Cable is the weakest part of that iem imo. Also what tips are those?




Those are Apple tips from a friend who gave it to me....they provide the best seal for me...


----------



## joemama

wokei said:


> Me think the VJJB have detachable cable...Maybe someone can chime in to confirm this....this one has me antenna beeping...toot toot toot


 

 Sorry...non-detachable cable. Waiting patiently for mine


----------



## Wokei

joemama said:


> Sorry...non-detachable cable. Waiting patiently for mine
> 
> Not a deal breaker...really looking forward to hear impression bout them..Thanks....cheers


----------



## bhazard

So the VJJB V1 turned out to be pretty good? Good resolution? What kind of sound sig?


----------



## peter123

airomjosh said:


> I dont have S0 but I do have the T1-E ,Piston 2.0 ,and the 3.0. I can not find any aspect of  of them which can be better than  V1, of course YMMV.




Thanks a lot, that's good enough for me


----------



## sodesuka

So my Kinden wood (non-mic) arrived after about 1 month lol, so yeah, it's nothing special but good enough for the price. From my brief impression it's an upper mid-high focused phone with transparent quality for female vocal (for its price) but not enough bass, both sub and mid bass, and not detailed enough treble (although it's quite prominent, it's not harsh, at least for me). 

I like it good enough for my playlist and I could use its shell, which is surprisingly very nice and look of high quality, for DIY project when I got bored of it lol.

Oh and it has laughably bad channel imbalance, you can easily detect it if you swap the L and R (the cable is detachable). This is only good if you intend to completely replace the drivers.


----------



## salawat

Guys, which should i get for a bassy not too bright sound:
 The tennmak Dulcimer or the VJJB V1?


----------



## Wokei

salawat said:


> Guys, which should i get for a bassy not too bright sound:
> The tennmak Dulcimer or the VJJB V1?




Me don't have VJJB V1 but have Dulcimer...let me put this out....not my kind of signature....BUT they are pretty damm good....good built quality....Pretty tight bass(one of those that sound fun while still controlled).....with more than decent clarity and for those who are sensitive to sharp peaky treble...worry not....some burn in needed though....non burn in believer need not apply....

Btw..they are for sale....Malaysian headfi ..haha..good price


----------



## EISENbricher

Damn... VJJB V1 not even arrived today. I'll be receiving tomorrow. It completed looong journey from TaoBao -> MisterTao -> SG Post -> Indian Customs -> Regional Post branch. It's still not reached to the local post office yet.


----------



## salawat

wokei said:


> Me don't have VJJB V1 but have Dulcimer...let me put this out....not my kind of signature....BUT they are pretty damm good....good built quality....Pretty tight bass(one of those that sound fun while still controlled).....with more than decent clarity and for those who are sensitive to sharp peaky treble...worry not....some burn in needed though....non burn in believer need not apply....
> 
> Btw..they are for sale....Malaysian headfi ..haha..good price


 
 Thanks!
  
 Do you think's there's a better iem than them that has a balanced/warmer sound signature? for the same price?


----------



## Wokei

salawat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you think's there's a better iem than them that has a balanced/warmer sound signature? for the same price?




You can try KZ ANV ....imho


----------



## salawat

wokei said:


> You can try KZ ANV ....imho


 
 woah, erm, was not expecting that. the high's on these are harsh, it's like listening to metal


----------



## Wokei

salawat said:


> woah, erm, was not expecting that. the high's on these are harsh, it's like listening to metal




You have ANV ? ....mmmmm.......me play them thru me Fiio X3 ..they don't seem harsh to me ...if it is ....your tolerance level to treble is very much very low ..haha  ....then Dulcimer might not be that suitable too for you if going by what you say its harsh cuz to me ANV treble is more smooth while Dulcimer is more thin sounding metalicish ....imho


----------



## salawat

wokei said:


> You have ANV ? ....mmmmm.......me play them thru me Fiio X3 ..they don't seem harsh to me ...if it is ....your tolerance level to treble is very much very low ..haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yes, you're probably right. ah well, the search continues. I know tenores are probably the right thing for me.


----------



## Wokei

salawat said:


> yes, you're probably right. ah well, the search continues. I know tenores are probably the right thing for me.




Cheers mate .....btw what are you using as source player 

Tenores ..aaaah ..that's a good choice ..they do get a lotsa love ...me never got around them bcuz of TTS.....


----------



## salawat

wokei said:


> Cheers mate .....btw what are you using as source player
> 
> Tenores ..aaaah ..that's a good choice ..they do get a lotsa love ...me never got around them bcuz of TTS.....


 
 just using a oneplus one with viper4android. nothing else.


----------



## B9Scrambler

salawat said:


> woah, erm, was not expecting that. the high's on these are harsh, it's like listening to metal




If you find the highs harsh, get some small bore tips (ie. Sony Hybrids), and stuff a small ball of fabric inside. I posted some pics on the KZ a while back. Works wonders. With this 'mod' they're probably my favorite KZ iem, just inching out the Micro Ring. I much prefer them over the EDSE.


----------



## Suneth

sodesuka said:


> suneth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for them. it's been 10 days since i received tracking number from Tony (Tennmark shop) and still nothing.i'm going to wait 1 more day contact him.  never seen anything goes without an update this long
> ...


 

 Sent him a message this morning and few hours later tracking updated with "Pickup successfully"  either seller lied me about shipping 10 days ago or he forgot to ship my order


----------



## sodesuka

suneth said:


> Sent him a message this morning and few hours later tracking updated with "Pickup successfully"  either seller lied me about shipping 10 days ago or he forgot to ship my order



 

This happened to me too, exactly the same way lol, but I think it's purely the post's fault since the seller can't possibly know the tracking number tens of days before unless they could ask the post to make it match, which I doubt.

Now you just have to hope that it could successfully go through the next processes, mine still stuck on 'posting/collection' for almost two weeks and when I asked the seller about it he only answered : "It's on transit ".


----------



## Wokei

The Qingming or Ching Ming Festival, also known as Tomb-Sweeping Day in English,is a traditional Chinese festival on the first day of the fifth solar term of the traditional Chinese lunisolar calendar. This makes it the 15th day after the Spring Equinox, either 4 or 5 April in a given year.Other common translations include Chinese Memorial Day and Ancestors' Day.Also observed 10 days after or before ...

This reason why postal service in China is wee bit slow during this period ......cheers


----------



## Suneth

sodesuka said:


> suneth said:
> 
> 
> > Sent him a message this morning and few hours later tracking updated with "Pickup successfully"  either seller lied me about shipping 10 days ago or he forgot to ship my order
> ...


 

 Actually sellers who ships frequently can assign tracking numbers. seller can login online and print the shipping lable


----------



## Suneth

wokei said:


> The Qingming or Ching Ming Festival, also known as Tomb-Sweeping Day in English,is a traditional Chinese festival on the first day of the fifth solar term of the traditional Chinese lunisolar calendar. This makes it the 15th day after the Spring Equinox, either 4 or 5 April in a given year.Other common translations include Chinese Memorial Day and Ancestors' Day.Also observed 10 days after or before ...
> 
> This reason why postal service in China is wee bit slow during this period ......cheers


 

 Thanks. That explained the reason


----------



## redfx

suneth said:


> Sent him a message this morning and few hours later tracking updated with "Pickup successfully"  either seller lied me about shipping 10 days ago or he forgot to ship my order


 
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qingming_Festival
 Normal work after April 7-9


----------



## sodesuka

suneth said:


> Actually sellers who ships frequently can assign tracking numbers. seller can login online and print the shipping lable



 

lol so that's why, they're cheating the aliexpress system which obliges them to ship it within what they've specified. crafty, I hope they enjoy less than 5 stars then haha.

The Tuna store is pretty good though, gives me the tracking minutes after my order yesterday and it's already track-able at posting/collection now.



redfx said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qingming_Festival
> Normal work after April 7-9



 

Yeah this won't be the only explanation for some seller's delay, my item was ordered mid-March lol.


----------



## twister6

Xiaomi Pistons 3.0 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-pistons-3-0-in-ear-headphones/reviews/12868


----------



## Trapok

Received my VJJB v1s today, bass is really awsome.


----------



## EISENbricher

trapok said:


> Received my VJJB v1s today, bass is really awsome.


 
 Tell me more


----------



## Trapok

wokei said:


> Me think the VJJB have detachable cable...Maybe someone can chime in to confirm this....this one has me antenna beeping...toot toot toot


 
 I think  V1S  is not detachale, i don't dare pulling to much..


----------



## Trapok

eisenbricher said:


> Tell me more


 
 Compared to TTPOD TE1 and ED8 (blue) really bassy


----------



## EISENbricher

trapok said:


> Compared to TTPOD TE1 and ED8 (blue) really bassy


 
 ED8 is already much bassy... I wonder if bass overpowers mid too much. Well in case of my Red ED8 the initial muddy nature of bass improved a lot after extensive use. Waiting for my pair of V1....


----------



## salawat

trapok said:


> Compared to TTPOD TE1 and ED8 (blue) really bassy


 
 is it bright? how are the highs?


----------



## Trapok

salawat said:


> is it bright? how are the highs?


 
 Yes it is, but not as bright as the TTPOD T1E(Only use it for 30mn so my opinion.....)


----------



## ilikeiem

salawat said:


> is it bright? how are the highs?


 
 I like IEM with bright sound, high frequency are louder than it should be. When I hear bright sound I feel that the IEM has detailed sound but it bothers my ears when listening for too long. Good IEM sounds as close to the real music as possible.  VJJB V1 is a bit bright but not too much. I like it.


----------



## bhazard

I bit on the dual driver VJJB. Sounds like it could be another good value


----------



## EISENbricher

Just received my VJJB V1. Wouldn't talk about the SQ just yet as I am a believer in burn in and would only put my opinion forward once I'm done with some burn in. But judging from initial impressions I am quite liking it.
  
 Some pics of the product and build quality.
  
    
  
  
  
*Cables* : Smoky gray colored, beefy cable from Y split to the Jack. The cable has tangle free nature and is nicely flexible. Cable from Y split to earpieces is thinner than the beefy cable but still feels good enough. The feel and material sits right between cable of TTPOD T1E and KZ EDSE.
  
*Strain Reliefs *: Above average strain reliefs at Jack and Y split lower side. Average strain relief at Y split top and good strain relief at earpieces.
  
*Earpieces :* Feel is sturdy enough to last normal usage but being made of plastic these are vulnerable to cracking when put under large force. Don't try to sit on 'em!
  
*Accessories : *VERY strange set indeed. Apart from 4 pairs of silicone ear tips (2 red core and 2 normal) and cloth pouch I received with this : one capacitive stylus, one '24k Gold Sticker' of heart shape, once cable winder and one Ear wax cleaner (!). These could be seller freebies though. 
  
  
 One special point I'd like to mention is that the soundstage seems to be very good. More details later....


----------



## Shawn71

Nice pictures and 'ly built IEM......


----------



## luberconn

what's with all the simpsons avy's?  i've seen like 5 of them today. 
  
  
  
 eisenb, give us your first impressions on the sq.  burn in is a myth.


----------



## EISENbricher

luberconn said:


> what's with all the simpsons avy's?  i've seen like 5 of them today.
> 
> 
> 
> eisenb, give us your first impressions on the sq.  burn in is a myth.


haha... Something that cooked up in the lab thread xD shows labsters' unity haha

EDIT: Removed as I need more time to judge sound. I don't feel comfortable to put more details yet.


----------



## Shadowsora

eisenbricher said:


> haha... Something that cooked up in the lab thread xD shows labsters' unity haha
> 
> Hmm... Imo these sound better than T1E. They sound coherent and detailed. Soundstage is above average and mids surprised me. While sounding very good in high and low sections the vocals are also produced well. I'd say while not being neutral sounding IEM, these still sound realistic.
> 
> ...


 
 Very interesting i must say, also you bought them from the tennmak store? Those freebies seem a nice touch to the overall service.
 Getting hyped and waiting for a full review of yours after the burn-in is done, thanks for first impressions.


----------



## EISENbricher

shadowsora said:


> Very interesting i must say, also you bought them from the tennmak store? Those freebies seem a nice touch to the overall service.
> Getting hyped and waiting for a full review of yours after the burn-in is done, thanks for first impressions.



No problem. I'd be glad to provide full opinion soon. 

I couldn't wait V1 to be listed on Ali so had bought these from TaoBao through MisterTao. Yeah lol it was nice and unexpected.


----------



## Bananiq

for those interested in some pagan folk slavic  psy downtempo with a EDM bass and fxs here is a gem from ektoplazm:


----------



## Tom22

this isn't new news about the lunarshop cable for the vsonic vsd3s(an earphone that i really don't want to live with, hence my purchase of the detachable cable) (but i did a short visual and tactile comparison with the stock cable)
  
 plus a short (easy tutorial) on how to swap the cable... effortless really...
  
 enjoy!


----------



## ilikeiem

My Xiaomi Pistion 3.0, this one targets audiophile people. No need to talk about SQ. Everyone knows that quite well.  
 What I like most about this earphone is its microphone.  Now I can sing a song and record it on my iPhone... wow very happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I
 If you are a big fan of Xiaomi like me, don't miss it.
  
  
 BTW, backward & forward button aren't compatible with iOS 8.3. So you can't use those buttons to adjust volume.


----------



## entinggi

ilikeiem said:


> My Xiaomi Pistion 3.0, this one targets audiophile people. No need to talk about SQ. Everyone knows that quite well.
> What I like most about this earphone is its microphone.  Now I can sing a song and record it on my iPhone... wow very happy.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice close ups


----------



## EISENbricher

Chiming in for some thoughts on VJJB V1. Soundstage, positioning is very good. I did some random testing at my office by making my colleagues listen to V1 and asked what they think about it. Everyone mentioned that they could imagine the instrument's position in space and are very detailed sounding. 

Bright green signal from me if someone is thinking of buying these. I'd say no brainer at this price.


----------



## Shadowsora

eisenbricher said:


> Chiming in for some thoughts on VJJB V1. Soundstage, positioning is very good. I did some random testing at my office by making my colleagues listen to V1 and asked what they think about it. Everyone mentioned that they could imagine the instrument's position in space and are very detailed sounding.
> 
> Bright green signal from me if someone is thinking of buying these. I'd say no brainer at this price.


 
 Waiting someone to compare them with Xiaomi P3, i am tempted by the fact V1 will be my first dual driver iem if i get them but on the other side i like Xiaomi's products a lot.
 Anyway, probably i will end up having both but still i can't decide which to get first.


----------



## EISENbricher

shadowsora said:


> Waiting someone to compare them with Xiaomi P3, i am tempted by the fact V1 will be my first dual driver iem if i get them but on the other side i like Xiaomi's products a lot.
> Anyway, probably i will end up having both but still i can't decide which to get first.



Hmm.. Yes get both. Not so costly anyway  that's the best about Chinese earphones.


----------



## ilikeiem

$17.99 - 19.99 *VJJB V1(s)* vs  $23.99 *Xiaomi Piston 3*
 What will you choose?  It's a tough decision, right? LOL


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> $17.99 - 19.99 *VJJB V1(s)* vs  $23.99 *Xiaomi Piston 3*
> What will you choose?  It's a tough decision, right? LOL :eek:



Cool. So I expect the comparison? I hope people would love to know that.


----------



## indieman

ilikeiem said:


> $17.99 - 19.99 *VJJB V1(s)* vs  $23.99 *Xiaomi Piston 3*
> What will you choose?  It's a tough decision, right? LOL :eek:



Piston 3 is single driver right?


----------



## GGotNoMoney

Came across these earlier, pretty interesting. Has anyone tried anything like this before?
  
 http://www.dx.com/p/de16-micro-usb-digital-in-ear-earphone-for-android-phone-380599?utm_source=googleplus&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=20150410sku380599#.VSgau9zF-VN


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> Cool. So I expect the comparison? I hope people would love to know that.


 
  
 In short:
  
 P3 has more detailed sound. Instrument separation is good.
 Mid bass of P3 is very well controlled without spilling into lower mid. Sub bass is presented. Some people may like this kind of sound.
 P3 has a bit larger soundstage.
 P3 has better build quality. 
 P3 has an execellent microphone. It’s the best microphone out there. 
 P3 is more durable. I bet it will last longer V1.
  
 V1 is more comfortable.
 Even though V1 has dual drivers. It has coherent sound. I feel that V1 has a sound that is much closer to the real music than P3. 
 V1 is easier to drive.
 V1 is less expensive.
  
 Isolation is about the same.
 Of course, YMMV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Which one will you choose?*


----------



## ilikeiem

indieman said:


> Piston 3 is single driver right?


 
 you can take a look at the architecture of P3 here:  http://www.mi.com/huosai/


----------



## Tom22

you guys already got your pistons3!!! what kind of sorcery is this! i ordered them a few days ago (or was it a week i forget) but how did you guys get it so fast! (unless you live in china, then thats okay...)
  
 i guess i will have to make do with the dunu titan 1s i got in the mail today =) but there is quite a price gap between these and the p3s


----------



## ilikeiem

tom22 said:


> you guys already got your pistons3!!! what kind of sorcery is this! i ordered them a few days ago (or was it a week i forget) but how did you guys get it so fast! (unless you live in china, then thats okay...)
> 
> i guess i will have to make do with the dunu titan 1s i got in the mail today =) but there is quite a price gap between these and the p3s


 
 Nice review on DUNU Titan1.  I'm not in China.  (2 thousand miles away from Beijing)


----------



## bhazard

ggotnomoney said:


> Came across these earlier, pretty interesting. Has anyone tried anything like this before?
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/de16-micro-usb-digital-in-ear-earphone-for-android-phone-380599?utm_source=googleplus&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=20150410sku380599#.VSgau9zF-VN


 
 Great concept, but no specs on the DAC , along with almost no room to implement it, is concerning.


----------



## Shawn71

ggotnomoney said:


> Came across these earlier, pretty interesting. Has anyone tried anything like this before?
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/de16-micro-usb-digital-in-ear-earphone-for-android-phone-380599?utm_source=googleplus&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=20150410sku380599#.VSgau9zF-VN


 
 By looking at the size of the USB end the DAC+AMP IC is housed inside the USB shell itself or cld be at the remote control end or cld be split.....And it draws the power from the phone as well.
  
 edit:>>> The good thing is, if the earpiece doesn't sound good we can cut those and solder a female 3.5mm to connect any IEM of our choice OR if the earphone sounds good and if any break occurs at the USB side in future,we can chop off and always solder a 3.mm male to use as a regular headset.......


----------



## sodesuka

Just got most of my order almost at the same time lol. The EX650 in my avatar, Sades SA608 and Mannhas C190.

The main surprise is unexpectedly the black horse, mannhas C190. Can't review in detail yet but it's a phone that kinda remind me of duoza with its almost faultless timbre. At the price this little guy is asking, it's downright a bargain.

I should be able to compare it with piston 3.0 and KZ Ed9 sometimes this month hopefully. But they're facing one hell of a competition.


----------



## ilikeiem

I did some tips rolling.  Tri flange eartips works really well for me. Now I like Xiaomi Piston 3 a lot.
 I also prefer Xiaomi Piston 3 over VJJB V1.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just an FYI, the Meelectronics a151p 2nd generation is on Massdrop for a lowest price of $34.99 USD. That is an incredible deal for this earphone guys. 

If you are looking for reference sound and balanced tuning these are great. Read the reviews and take a look.


----------



## ilikeiem

sodesuka said:


> Just got most of my order almost at the same time lol. The EX650 in my avatar, Sades SA608 and Mannhas C190.
> 
> The main surprise is unexpectedly the black horse, mannhas C190. Can't review in detail yet but it's a phone that kinda remind me of duoza with its almost faultless timbre. At the price this little guy is asking, it's downright a bargain.
> 
> I should be able to compare it with piston 3.0 and KZ Ed9 sometimes this month hopefully. But they're facing one hell of a competition.


 
 $15 USD Mannhas C190 is good IEM but no one talk about it.  That would be interesting if you could compare C190, P3, ED9.


----------



## sodesuka

ilikeiem said:


> $15 USD Mannhas C190 is good IEM but no one talk about it.  That would be interesting if you could compare C190, P3, ED9.



 

I really like the sound signature of it, tilting to warm without sacrificing the high yet it's not sibilant. Vocal sounds just right without extra oomp that might sounds engaging in the first listen but feels a bit unnatural in the long run. 

I can't wait to test them out too!


----------



## salawat

hisoundfi said:


> Just an FYI, the Meelectronics a151p 2nd generation is on Massdrop for a lowest price of $34.99 USD. That is an incredible deal for this earphone guys.
> 
> If you are looking for reference sound and balanced tuning these are great. Read the reviews and take a look.


  

  
 Thank you for making me buy more iems! NOT


----------



## robakri

Topping nx2 finally arrived. Just testing it out - it doesn't work with my phone. Most other dacs I've tried have worked no problem, my old fiio E07k being an example. 
  
 That makes the device slightly impractical as it has 2 usb inputs, one for charging and one for the dac part. That makes it a little bad as a desktop device on top of not working with my phone (which has android 5 on it). 
  
 Anyone know of tricks to get dacs to work on android 5, do I have to select it somewhere? I didn't have to do anything like that with any other dac at least. 
  
 Well, on to sound - due to mostly spending my time on debugging I haven't really listened to it. Did a couple of songs on my Havi b3 and I can say that it can get the havi to volumes I wouldn't want to hear. It seems to have a slight bass boost (similar to the nx1 maybe?) sounds clear with possibly a bit gritty/harsh highs - will need to test more.


----------



## EISENbricher

A finding on VJJB V1. I noticed that the housing is not assembled properly and there is a tiny gap that allows air out from the housing and thus impacts SQ. The gap is in the from part where the transparent plastic part with nozzle connects with the rest of the housing. Used superglue to close that gap and now it's sounding a lot better.


----------



## robervaul

eisenbricher said:


> A finding on VJJB V1. I noticed that the housing is not assembled properly and there is a tiny gap that allows air out from the housing and thus impacts SQ. The gap is in the from part where the transparent plastic part with nozzle connects with the rest of the housing. Used superglue to close that gap and now it's sounding a lot better.


 
@EISENbricher, Piston 3 , ED9 , VVJB V1 . Some of these are better than soundsoul S-018 ?


----------



## Trapok

eisenbricher said:


> A finding on VJJB V1. I noticed that the housing is not assembled properly and there is a tiny gap that allows air out from the housing and thus impacts SQ. The gap is in the from part where the transparent plastic part with nozzle connects with the rest of the housing. Used superglue to close that gap and now it's sounding a lot better.


 

 Is this a gap on part or fonctionnality?
 I have removed on both sides the nozzles from the housing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when pulling them


----------



## bhazard

I was just selected to the beta test HE-1000 program, which is awesome. It goes against the value nature of this thread, but it's good to have an ultimate flagship as a comparison. HiFiMan is still technically Chinese right?
  
 I will not be able to answer any questions about it. I can and will only provide sound quality impressions. With my incoming Geek Pulse Infinity, it should be an unbelievable combo.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I was just selected to the beta test HE-1000 program, which is awesome. It goes against the value nature of this thread, but it's good to have an ultimate flagship as a comparison. HiFiMan is still technically Chinese right?
> 
> I will not be able to answer any questions about it. I can and will only provide sound quality impressions. With my incoming Geek Pulse Infinity, it should be an unbelievable combo.


 

 Summit fi ftw. Value nature be damned, I would kill for a chance to listen to the HE1000. Congrats on being chosen! When do you get the unit?


----------



## EISENbricher

robervaul said:


> @EISENbricher
> , Piston 3 , ED9 , VVJB V1 . Some of these are better than soundsoul S-018 ?



I don't have P3, ED9 still not received. S-018 slightly better than V1 but V1 is kind of special since it gives feel of surround sound that I had never heard in AN IEM except for Havi b3.



trapok said:


> Is this a gap on part or fonctionnality?
> I have removed on both sides the nozzles from the housing :eek: when pulling them



Lol man you gotta ensure that there are no air gaps, even slight on the housing. Of course it's not a part of design to allow air throught, it's just happening because of build issues. Seal it well and see the difference it makes!


----------



## Trapok

eisenbricher said:


> I don't have P3, ED9 still not received. S-018 slightly better than V1 but V1 is kind of special since it gives feel of surround sound that I had never heard in AN IEM except for Havi b3.


 
 I agree with you for the special surround sound and for listening piano waoooo!, but for me it seems leak some high frequences, i continue burning it.


----------



## Kalmarus

If you look at VJJB V1 close-ups from this thread, you notice that drivers in reversed phase. Same with the first vesion of Havi. That type of connection makes "surround feeling" for both models


----------



## EISENbricher

kalmarus said:


> If you look at VJJB V1 close-ups from this thread, you notice that drivers in reversed phase. Same with the first vesion of Havi. That type of connection makes "surround feeling" for both models



Reversed phase? Would you please mind describing that?


----------



## joamlt22

I just ordered a NX2 too, waiting for it to be delivered
 You said you had compatibility issues with your smartphone? 
 May I know what smartphone are you using?


----------



## Kalmarus

eisenbricher said:


> Reversed phase? Would you please mind describing that?


 
 Sorry, my mistake. At the first look on pictures it seemed to me that black and red wires are crossed, but it's not.
 Read revew of old Havi version recently. There mentioned that two drivers connected like that.
 here is the link http://alexmod.do.am/forum/10-208-1


----------



## EISENbricher

joamlt22 said:


> I just ordered a NX2 too, waiting for it to be delivered
> You said you had compatibility issues with your smartphone?
> May I know what smartphone are you using?


 


robakri said:


> Topping nx2 finally arrived. Just testing it out - it doesn't work with my phone. Most other dacs I've tried have worked no problem, my old fiio E07k being an example.
> 
> That makes the device slightly impractical as it has 2 usb inputs, one for charging and one for the dac part. That makes it a little bad as a desktop device on top of not working with my phone (which has android 5 on it).
> 
> ...


 
 If a dac isn't working with your smartphone (Assuming your phone has usb OTG function) it'll work well after you install and use USB audio player app. 
  
 NX2 should work without issues on any USB OTG phone with USB audio player.


----------



## Kalmarus

eisenbricher said:


> Reversed phase? Would you please mind describing that?


 
 Sorry, my mistake. At the first look on pictures it seemed to me that black and red wires are crossed, but it's not.
 Read revew of old Havi version recently. There mentioned that two drivers connected like that.
 here is the review
 alexmod . do . am/forum/10-208-1 (remove spaces from link, i can't post links yet)
 and use google translate))


----------



## EISENbricher

kalmarus said:


> Sorry, my mistake. At the first look on pictures it seemed to me that black and red wires are crossed, but it's not.
> Read revew of old Havi version recently. There mentioned that two drivers connected like that.
> here is the review
> alexmod . do . am/forum/10-208-1 (remove spaces from link, i can't post links yet)
> and use google translate))


 
 Hmm... this info is interesting. I might try to reconnect V1's drivers in reverse phase in future as a 'mod' to see what happens.


----------



## Ruben123

How are the "new" Havi b3p1s wired?


----------



## ilikeiem

2015 Xiaomi Piston 3 is comfortable enough to wear while you were sleeping.  I like it a lot.
 At $24.99, it’s hard to beat Piston 3. If anyone know something better, please suggest.
  
 I also plan to buy 2 more of Piston 3 here.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Xiaomi-Earphones-Piston-3-Headphones-Headset-In-Ear-Reddot-Design-Award-apperance-sound/32310691737.html


----------



## sodesuka

Got my Piston 3. It has different sound signature than Mannhas C190 but it's quite good. I prefer C190 warmish signature more though, female vocal also sounds more natural there than on the piston which can get a teeny bit hot sometimes IMO. Will be burning both first before going in depth.

As for my ED9, I thought that it has been shipped but it didn't get tracked for days (was mistaken back then) and when I asked the seller, Tuna, here's his reply:
"This headset has been in production, please be patient and wait, and now can not show logistics information."

sigh...


----------



## uncola

hmm my Tennmak order from march 27 finally has tracking activity.. says it was shipped march 7th.. I have 10 more days til I lose aliexpress non receipt protection.. tennmak is a well known store so I probably won't use it but I wonder why so big a delay in shipping... some holiday in china?
  
 hope my vvbj v1 get here soon.. I want my BJ


----------



## ilikeiem

sodesuka said:


> Got my Piston 3. It has different sound signature than Mannhas C190 but it's quite good. I prefer C190 warmish signature more though, female vocal also sounds more natural there than on the piston which can get a teeny bit hot sometimes IMO. Will be burning both first before going in depth.
> 
> As for my ED9, I thought that it has been shipped but it didn't get tracked for days (was mistaken back then) and when I asked the seller, Tuna, here's his reply:
> "This headset has been in production, please be patient and wait, and now can not show logistics information."
> ...


 
 P3 may sound bright out of the box. After 100 hours burn in period together with good seal, it's d@mn good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Please spend more times with P3 and test it again. 
  
 As for your ED9, you may end up waiting for more than a month. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## EISENbricher

sodesuka said:


> As for my ED9, I thought that it has been shipped but it didn't get tracked for days (was mistaken back then) and when I asked the seller, Tuna, here's his reply:
> "This headset has been in production, please be patient and wait, and now can not show logistics information."
> 
> sigh...


 
 Same here. I asked the seller and he said "Hello, this headset is new, it will delay shipment today. Your waybill number is correct. Please be assured that we will despatch". 

So I'm assuming that he will likely ship this today. I am ready to wait, same had happened to me when ED8 was launched. Issue is just that the AliExpress protection period runs out sooner and seller will likely plead giving excuse of late production. 
  
  


uncola said:


> hmm my Tennmak order from march 27 finally has tracking activity.. says it was shipped march 7th.. I have 10 more days til I lose aliexpress non receipt protection.. tennmak is a well known store so I probably won't use it but I wonder why so big a delay in shipping... some holiday in china?
> 
> hope my vvbj v1 get here soon.. I want my BJ


 
 The earpiece of V1 is made up of multiple plastic pieces joined together by simple locks and has small air gaps. Be sure to seal all the gaps by superglue and V1 sounds much better. Just a small tip from me.


----------



## joamlt22

eisenbricher said:


> If a dac isn't working with your smartphone (Assuming your phone has usb OTG function) it'll work well after you install and use USB audio player app.
> 
> NX2 should work without issues on any USB OTG phone with USB audio player.


 
 Will check it out. 
 Can't wait for my NX2 to arrive!


----------



## robakri

eisenbricher said:


> If a dac isn't working with your smartphone (Assuming your phone has usb OTG function) it'll work well after you install and use USB audio player app.
> 
> NX2 should work without issues on any USB OTG phone with USB audio player.


 
  
  


joamlt22 said:


> I just ordered a NX2 too, waiting for it to be delivered
> You said you had compatibility issues with your smartphone?
> May I know what smartphone are you using?


 
  
 I am using an LG G3 and have lollipop installed (which should have native dac support), kind of didn't want to have to use a specific app to play music through the dac. All other dacs have worked perfectly (not even specific android dacs) and this one doesn't. I use spotify on my phone and USB audio player does nothing to fix spotify not working with this device.
  
 Also not being able to use the device when connected to the charging is going to mean I can't use this device at work. Otherwise this device sounds very good and is more neutral than I thought initially yesterday (it was the headphone that wasn't) and it is sooooo small, I expected a small device but it was even smaller.


----------



## EISENbricher

robakri said:


> I am using an LG G3 and have lollipop installed (which should have native dac support), kind of didn't want to have to use a specific app to play music through the dac. All other dacs have worked perfectly (not even specific android dacs) and this one doesn't. I use spotify on my phone and USB audio player does nothing to fix spotify not working with this device.
> 
> Also not being able to use the device when connected to the charging is going to mean I can't use this device at work. Otherwise this device sounds very good and is more neutral than I thought initially yesterday (it was the headphone that wasn't) and it is sooooo small, I expected a small device but it was even smaller.


 
 My wild guess is that the USB communication part of your NX2 is malfunctioning. Please check if someone in NX2 thread has confirmed compatibility with G3. Better get a replacement in case of issue. Also @mobydick69 might be able to help, he had faced similar issue. 
  
 Here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/757877/topping-nx2-portable-dac-amp-impressions-thread/60


----------



## indieman

I'm really digging the looks of the vsonic vsd2 and vsds2. 
They any good?


----------



## indieman

Anyone tried this?


----------



## jant71

Yes, years ago...http://www.head-fi.org/t/587402/review-hisound-amp3-m


----------



## indieman

jant71 said:


> Yes, years ago...http://www.head-fi.org/t/587402/review-hisound-amp3-m



I was thinking it sounded familiar lol


----------



## bhazard

Not sure why so many people are jumping on the NX2. The DAC isn't very good at all. Much better options available with Android 5.0 now and USB Audio Player Pro


----------



## tjw321

bhazard said:


> Not sure why so many people are jumping on the NX2. The DAC isn't very good at all. Much better options available with Android 5.0 now and USB Audio Player Pro


 
 I'm pretty happy with my NX2, given it's price. But I would be very interested in any better options. Did you have anything specific in mind?


----------



## bhazard

tjw321 said:


> I'm pretty happy with my NX2, given it's price. But I would be very interested in any better options. Did you have anything specific in mind?


 
  
 This, with a USB to micro usb OTG adapter. $89, much better dac and similar amp chip.
  
 http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/9018-dac


----------



## tjw321

bhazard said:


> This, with a USB to micro usb OTG adapter. $89, much better dac and similar amp chip.
> 
> http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/9018-dac


 
 Yes - you are absolutely right. I have the U2 Async (I seem to collect DACs like some on this thread collect earphones) which is pretty good. But the one you recommend is much more expensive than the NX2 in the UK (£60 vs £40) and I particularly wanted something like the form factor of the NX2 and with a volume control (which is why I'm not using the U2) so I'm not unhappy with my choice. OTOH, I'm trying hard to resist this one: http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/9018D-dac . (and I know that it doesn't match my criteria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but I want to try a 9018 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## bhazard

tjw321 said:


> Yes - you are absolutely right. I have the U2 Async (I seem to collect DACs like some on this thread collect earphones) which is pretty good. But the one you recommend is much more expensive than the NX2 in the UK (£60 vs £40) and I particularly wanted something like the form factor of the NX2 and with a volume control (which is why I'm not using the U2) so I'm not unhappy with my choice. OTOH, I'm trying hard to resist this one: http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/9018D-dac . (and I know that it doesn't match my criteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 the $20 jump is worth it. The 9018 can do 384kHZ/32 bit + DSD. The NX2 can only do 48kHZ/16 bit max.  My Oneplus One has a better internal dac than that (192/24)


----------



## leobigfield

tjw321 said:


> Yes - you are absolutely right. I have the U2 Async (I seem to collect DACs like some on this thread collect earphones) which is pretty good. But the one you recommend is much more expensive than the NX2 in the UK (£60 vs £40) and I particularly wanted something like the form factor of the NX2 and with a volume control (which is why I'm not using the U2) so I'm not unhappy with my choice. OTOH, I'm trying hard to resist this one: http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/9018D-dac . (and I know that it doesn't match my criteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since you are using a Rasp. PI, have you seen this one http://hifimediy.com/DACs/diy-dacs/i2s-raspberry-pi-dac ?


----------



## tjw321

leobigfield said:


> Since you are using a Rasp. PI, have you seen this one http://hifimediy.com/DACs/diy-dacs/i2s-raspberry-pi-dac ?


 
 I hadn't seen that specific model, but I've heard that the i2s DACs are generally better than the USB DACs on the pi. I have a later model Pi than this one fits, but I preferred to go for a USB DAC (despite all the advantages of I2S) anyway, for the versatility. My DACs move about quite a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Suneth

uncola said:


> hmm my Tennmak order from march 27 finally has tracking activity.. says it was shipped march 7th.. I have 10 more days til I lose aliexpress non receipt protection.. tennmak is a well known store so I probably won't use it but I wonder why so big a delay in shipping... some holiday in china?
> 
> 
> hope my vvbj v1 get here soon.. I want my BJ


 

 I ordered on March 27th too and there was no activity for 10 days so i contacted the seller and tracking started to update. My package left china on April 10th and it will be another 1-2 weeks of waiting.
 Once a seller ships an item and mark as shipped you have 60 days till Purchase Protection  ends.


----------



## Starfield

Hey guys, seeing this whole thread has got me to choose between 3 options.

 -Holy Serpent v9,
 -Moxpad x6
 -Xiaomi Piston 3

 Can anyone help me? I can't seem to find enough information about the x6 and v9,
 SQ and durability are my main goals.


----------



## mrmoto050

tjw321 said:


> Yes - you are absolutely right. I have the U2 Async (I seem to collect DACs like some on this thread collect earphones) which is pretty good. But the one you recommend is much more expensive than the NX2 in the UK (£60 vs £40) and I particularly wanted something like the form factor of the NX2 and with a volume control (which is why I'm not using the U2) so I'm not unhappy with my choice. OTOH, I'm trying hard to resist this one: http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/9018D-dac . (and I know that it doesn't match my criteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Take a look at the Ibasso D-zero MKII, dual Wolfson 8740. Beatifull Amp/DAC plays perfect with my LG LG2 and PC.


----------



## nofacemonster

I am thinking of buying Takstar HI 2050... This is primarily for watching movies on my TV... will that be good?


----------



## joamlt22

Quote:


bhazard said:


> Not sure why so many people are jumping on the NX2. The DAC isn't very good at all. Much better options available with Android 5.0 now and USB Audio Player Pro



  
 I actually got the NX2 for $47 which i think is a steal, considering the NX1 is now almost $40 ish
 So why not have NX2 which apparently has the same amplification properties as NX1 but smaller, sleeker, less protruding volume knob and a decent DAC?
 No offence intended, but I think for $47, it was worth getting it.
  
 I assume the others who jumped on the NX2 wagon, probably got it at the same price I did.


----------



## indieman

joamlt22 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *bhazard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...



Can you use the nx2 without the dac? Just as an amp?


----------



## H20Fidelity

indieman said:


> Can you use the nx2 without the dac? Just as an amp?


 
  
 Yes, you can.


----------



## indieman

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, you can.



I want one now 
But my nx1 is still ticking...


----------



## quisxx

nofacemonster said:


> I am thinking of buying Takstar HI 2050... This is primarily for watching movies on my TV... will that be good?


 

 Yes, they will be fine.


----------



## nofacemonster

Any other recommendations?


----------



## quisxx

nofacemonster said:


> Any other recommendations?



The Don Scorpio dolphin is also pretty popular on this thread.


----------



## indieman

nofacemonster said:


> Any other recommendations?







quisxx said:


> The Don Scorpio dolphin is also pretty popular on this thread.



Isn't the monoprice over ears fairly flat? They're cheap too


----------



## quisxx

I think so.


----------



## Ira Delphic

quisxx said:


> nofacemonster said:
> 
> 
> > Any other recommendations?
> ...


 
  
 I'm listening to music with them right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They are amazing - especially for the price.


----------



## eaglearrow

hisoundfi said:


> It's a mixed crowd with the dgs100. If you can handle the mid bass you're going to love it. Some just can't seem to get past the mid bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


@Hisoundfi i recieved my DGS100 few days ago. They sounded absolutely disappointing out of the box. Remembered your words: "Burn-in....Burn-in...Burn-in"  Threw them in my burn-in shelf. 70hrs later its a whole new story. I pop them in and i'm like... OMG.. they sound absolutely fantsatic!!! details,details, details everywhere. I could listen to so many tiny notes which i missed in my other iem's. Yes there is a slight mid-bass hump, but only in few tracks and i can live with it.  Treble is smooooooth too.. No fatigue even after using for 1.5hrs straight.  Absolutely love them. Thanks Hisoundfi!! The best $30 i ever spent..


----------



## tjw321

eaglearrow said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > It's a mixed crowd with the dgs100. If you can handle the mid bass you're going to love it. Some just can't seem to get past the mid bass.
> ...


 
 I've been a bit negative about the DGS100 in the past (because i "couldn't get past the mid-bass"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I've since discovered that they really don't pair well with the Fiio X3 (to my ears - YMMV) - my usual source. I also listen to a pocket DAB radio sometimes, and they are great with that, and with my Clip - in fact with almost everything I've got.....except the X3.


----------



## eaglearrow

tjw321 said:


> I've been a bit negative about the DGS100 in the past (because i "couldn't get past the mid-bass"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Ohh! is that so?. I use it with Clip plus + Cmoy/Fio E6(i knw E6 is not worthy of calling an amp but still, it gets the job done for me  )  they sound fabulous with both . Lovin em.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm glad to hear you guys like them! 

I agree, they pair well with certain sources and certain songs, and to this day I still find it to be a crap shoot in terms of what pairings of source and music will work. 

I really enjoy my dgs100 while commuting. That extra richness from the mid bass drowns out the noise of my surroundings. 

Cheers guys


----------



## Ruben123

Im sorry for posting this more than once...
  
 But I think I bite on KZ ANV and MRICE/Baldoor E100 and before I buy them, I want to know how they compare to what I have to be sure I actually can use them.
  
 ANV should be for in the train, so they must (!) isolate much. Do they do that?
  
 Mrice should become, if anywhere possible, my new Havis. For at home. If Mrices are equal enough to Havis I might sell them.
 I dont care that much about Havi's soundstage.
  
 ANV should be flat, like Havis, are they any bit the same? And the Mrice?
  
 Better to have a cheap Mrice than a $30-50 headphone as Superlux?
  
 My earphones:
  
 - Monoprice 8320
 - Soundsoul S018 (dont have this one but Im curious)
 - Havi B3P1
 - Awei EQ9


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys, need your suggestion. Im sorry, this is a bit out of topic. 4 days ago, i found a great deal in ebay for VSD5 and bought them for $40. Its still on its way home. >>Fast forward to yesterday night, i saw a new sealed GR07BE auction running with a bid of 70$+ $7 shipping ($150 buy it now price) and it was the last 5 min of the auction. Damn me, i couldnt stop my self and gave into impulsive bidding at the last minute.. won it for $71+$7 shipping. Now i've got 24hrs to pay for these and i'm confused about what to do considering that VSD5 is still on its way. What would you suggest guys? Should i buy it? will it be better than Vsd5's?


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, need your suggestion. Im sorry, this is a bit out of topic. 4 days ago, i found a great deal in ebay for VSD5 and bought them for $40. Its still on its way home. >>Fast forward to yesterday night, i saw a new sealed GR07BE auction running with a bid of 70$+ $7 shipping ($150 buy it now price) and it was the last 5 min of the auction. Damn me, i couldnt stop my self and gave into impulsive bidding at the last minute.. won it for $71+$7 shipping. Now i've got 24hrs to pay for these and i'm confused about what to do considering that VSD5 is still on its way. What would you suggest guys? Should i buy it? will it be better than Vsd5's?




Get both and sell the obe you like the least (or keep both if you like them both enough ) at those prices you shouldn't have a problem selling either without loosing any money.


----------



## Netforce

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, need your suggestion. Im sorry, this is a bit out of topic. 4 days ago, i found a great deal in ebay for VSD5 and bought them for $40. Its still on its way home. >>Fast forward to yesterday night, i saw a new sealed GR07BE auction running with a bid of 70$+ $7 shipping ($150 buy it now price) and it was the last 5 min of the auction. Damn me, i couldnt stop my self and gave into impulsive bidding at the last minute.. won it for $71+$7 shipping. Now i've got 24hrs to pay for these and i'm confused about what to do considering that VSD5 is still on its way. What would you suggest guys? Should i buy it? will it be better than Vsd5's?


 
 Get both if you can afford both, compare them side by side for which you prefer and sell the one you like the least. Both will be pretty good for the price you got them or can get the gr07 for. My VSD5 hasn't been getting all that much listening lately while I still use my Vivo xe800 (gr07 driver) pretty often.


----------



## sodesuka

+1 to get both and sell the one you like the least. It will immensely help you in understanding what you want in your journey in this world too.


----------



## eaglearrow

Thanks for you response guys  I cant afford both. Still cudn't let it pass so easily..  Bougt GR07BE too..  im sooo bankrupt right now..


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Thanks for you response guys  I cant afford both. Still cudn't let it pass so easily..  Bougt GR07BE too..  im sooo bankrupt right now..




Lol, seems as if you caught the head-fi bacillus. It's not easy to get rid of


----------



## spurxiii

peter123 said:


> Lol, seems as if you caught the head-fi bacillus. It's not easy to get rid of


 
 Ummm...for some its more like the headfi ebola virus lol


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> Lol, seems as if you caught the head-fi bacillus. It's not easy to get rid of


 

 I guess so.. lol..."Resistance is futile"


----------



## peter123

spurxiii said:


> Ummm...for some its more like the headfi ebola virus lol




Lol, true. Not that I'd know anything about it


----------



## Shawn71

eaglearrow said:


> Thanks for you response guys  I cant afford both. Still cudn't let it pass so easily..  Bougt GR07BE too..  im sooo bankrupt right now..


 

 (You will) Keep BE and get rid off VSD5.....that's the end of the story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. as you are the best judge to yourself!


----------



## uncola

My VVJB V1 arrived from tennmak today.  I've only listened for 5 minutes but so far they do everything pretty good, no glaring weaknesses or annoying treble mids or bass, but not blowing me away, won't replace my ttpod t1e or havi b3 pro1.  I just got my hifiman he-560 on monday so I'm in honeymoon mode with them and won't have time to listen to the vvjb hehe


----------



## eaglearrow

shawn71 said:


> (You will) Keep BE and get rid off VSD5.....that's the end of the story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

.. actually, even im thinking the same lol.. But i will give VSD5 a chance to prove themselves..


----------



## indieman

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, need your suggestion. Im sorry, this is a bit out of topic. 4 days ago, i found a great deal in ebay for VSD5 and bought them for $40. Its still on its way home. >>Fast forward to yesterday night, i saw a new sealed GR07BE auction running with a bid of 70$+ $7 shipping ($150 buy it now price) and it was the last 5 min of the auction. Damn me, i couldnt stop my self and gave into impulsive bidding at the last minute.. won it for $71+$7 shipping. Now i've got 24hrs to pay for these and i'm confused about what to do considering that VSD5 is still on its way. What would you suggest guys? Should i buy it? will it be better than Vsd5's?


 

 Have you read any vsd5 reviews? They should compare it with the gr07be I think.


----------



## Arvan

The vsd5 is a good keeper to pick up once in a while.. It sounds rather unique i think. I would not enjoy it for a 14 hour flight but if you are in the mood for some forward sparkle its golden. It´s a bit fatiguing at but because if its´s signature is always a good iem to have in your "rotation" It also depends on your choice of music of course. I always have the reference, the bass and the bland in close range and swap depending on mood


----------



## cjs001

eaglearrow said:


> Thanks for you response guys  I cant afford both. Still cudn't let it pass so easily..  Bougt GR07BE too..  im sooo bankrupt right now..


 
 If money's an issue, go with the cheaper option. Simple. You're not getting a huge difference in SQ anyway.


----------



## Wokei

Thought me post my Havi B3 Pro1 review here ....enjoy and have a good laugh
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/12935#comments-title
  
 Cheers


----------



## ZapX629

wokei said:


> Thought me post my Havi B3 Pro1 review here ....enjoy and have a good laugh
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/12935#comments-title
> 
> Cheers


 

 You should be in journalism, Wokei. This is the best review of any audio product I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Wokei

zapx629 said:


> You should be in journalism, Wokei. This is the best review of any audio product I've seen in a long time.


 
  
 Too kind my headfi brother .....just my way "Wokei style" to show my love for me fav IEM .....after seeing a really bad review of B3 Pro1 few days ago .....let the reader be the judge of it ...cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, need your suggestion. Im sorry, this is a bit out of topic. 4 days ago, i found a great deal in ebay for VSD5 and bought them for $40. Its still on its way home. >>Fast forward to yesterday night, i saw a new sealed GR07BE auction running with a bid of 70$+ $7 shipping ($150 buy it now price) and it was the last 5 min of the auction. Damn me, i couldnt stop my self and gave into impulsive bidding at the last minute.. won it for $71+$7 shipping. Now i've got 24hrs to pay for these and i'm confused about what to do considering that VSD5 is still on its way. What would you suggest guys? Should i buy it? will it be better than Vsd5's?


Go with the gr07, then spend some time with it. Read the comparisons, and go from there. 

And, pace yourself bro. You don't want to break the bank before you've had time to really enjoy your gears. 

PS you might want to consider the Dunu Titan. That's pretty epic sound for the price


----------



## eaglearrow

indieman said:


> Have you read any vsd5 reviews? They should compare it with the gr07be I think.



 


Yes, i did read the reviews before buying VSD5's. Heard there's still a considerable gap in SQ of VSD5 and GR07BE . The latter being superior. But this can vary ear to ear. So, i will definitely give a listen to both and compare them.



arvan said:


> The vsd5 is a good keeper to pick up once in a while.. It sounds rather unique i think. I would not enjoy it for a 14 hour flight but if you are in the mood for some forward sparkle its golden. It´s a bit fatiguing at but because if its´s signature is always a good iem to have in your "rotation" It also depends on your choice of music of course. I always have the reference, the bass and the bland in close range and swap depending on mood



 


Thanks arvan for your view. Once i give them a listen, I will decide if ill b keeping them on not. 



hisoundfi said:


> Go with the gr07, then spend some time with it. Read the comparisons, and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Lol.. i knw ryt.. Im seriously gonna go broke if i keep this up.. 4 Iems in a span of 20 days.. :'( Sidy DGS100, MH1, VSD5 and now GR07BE(the one i ever wanted). Thats really too much now that i think of it. 

Yes i did read the reviews on Titan1.. They really are amazing i heard. But the reviewers say there's a considerable amount of sound leak and since i usually travel to my hometown via bus, i don't want my co-passengers to get annoyed by my earphones. I was eyeing on DUNU-1000 infact, but the price tag of $190 kept me from buying them. 
What are your views on TITAN-1 sound-leak? is it really bad?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

I'd like to try the Titan. I'm partial to the GR07. Still
one of the best budget earphones around.


----------



## sodesuka

14 days later and my tracking number for KZ ED9 hasn't even become trackable yet. The seller claims that today is the day he will ship it. Okay, I'm not sure if it's worth to dispute it but this is the last time I'll ever buy from Tuna store on Aliexpress, they should have at least wrote that the product is in pre-order status back then.


----------



## Suneth

sodesuka said:


> 14 days later and my tracking number for KZ ED9 hasn't even become trackable yet. The seller claims that today is the day he will ship it. Okay, I'm not sure if it's worth to dispute it but this is the last time I'll ever buy from Tuna store on Aliexpress, they should have at least wrote that the product is in pre-order status back then.


 

 Second time i bought from Tony's store. as much as i like him for being a nice guy and helpful his shipping sucks. lol
  
  I'm still waiting on my V1's. items i ordered after V1's already on my hands.  from now on i'm choosing Hongkong post when ever i can because they deliver within 1-2 weeks where china post takes a month.


----------



## Tom22

why hello there.... what do we have here =O my first xiaomi piston! jumped right at the release of the 3.0 (sadly the slow shipping to canada prevented me from listening to them earlier...)
  
 anyone heard of the 2.0s (i know shame on me... i haven't got a pair despite the praise....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 would love to see how the 3.0s stack up


----------



## Wokei

Me review of TTpod T1E is up ...if anybody is interested ....enjoy and have a good laugh
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/12951


----------



## Suneth

wokei said:


> Me review of TTpod T1E is up ...if anybody is interested ....enjoy and have a good laugh
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/12951


 

 Any idea what does that 2 gold plated slabs do?


----------



## Koolpep

suneth said:


> Any idea what does that 2 gold plated slabs do?


 

 Look pretty.


----------



## bhazard

Noontec Zoro II looks to be a winner, just like the original.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Noontec Zoro II looks to be a winner, just like the original.


 
  
 Did you get a review sample?  I just had a chance to review it (posted it a few days ago) - absolutely love it!


----------



## Suneth

My V1's are here after 40 days  will post some pictures later today


----------



## joamlt22

http://www.amazon.com/ELECOM-Headphones-High-Resolution-CH1000-EHP-CH1000GD/dp/B00OYSVP6W
Just wanted to share a new earphone from Japan. Has anyone tested this out? reviews on kakaku seem to imply it's another bang for buck contender.


----------



## Arvan

joamlt22 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/ELECOM-Headphones-High-Resolution-CH1000-EHP-CH1000GD/dp/B00OYSVP6W
> Just wanted to share a new earphone from Japan. Has anyone tested this out? reviews on kakaku seem to imply it's another bang for buck contender.


 
 Looks like an AT clone.. Rather like the design!


----------



## EISENbricher

Has anyone tried ATH-CLR100 yet? 
  
 If good this might be a good low cost recommendation. My friends mostly do ask a recommendation in price range of $10 ~ $15, not ready for international shipping and seek for a known brand.


----------



## LRManenti

eisenbricher said:


> Has anyone tried ATH-CLR100 yet?
> 
> If good this might be a good low cost recommendation. My friends mostly do ask a recommendation in price range of $10 ~ $15, not ready for international shipping and seek for a known brand.


 
 I had one, I can't tell about SQ because I gave them away, but I remember the cables being really thin and fragile. That's bad even for a cheap IEM, the KZs are half the price with much better cables.


----------



## sodesuka

I wonder if Ostry KC07 is still going to be released on schedule. There's no more news about it after they showed it in Japan iirc.


----------



## Suneth

As promised





 I have yet to try these but i have this feeling that i should burn these before use.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cable looks really nice, came with a pouch and extra tips. feels bit cheap because of that Chrome look.


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> As promised
> 
> I have yet to try these but i have this feeling that i should burn these before use.    Cable looks really nice, came with a pouch and extra tips. feels bit cheap because of that Chrome look.




Cool. Keep superglue handy, just an advice


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Cool. Keep superglue handy, just an advice


 

 that's the first thing i did after unpacking. Couldn't find any.


----------



## bhazard

twister6 said:


> Did you get a review sample?  I just had a chance to review it (posted it a few days ago) - absolutely love it!


 
 Nope. I contacted them but got the cold shoulder. Probably didn't get the right contact.


----------



## mrmoto050

joamlt22 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/ELECOM-Headphones-High-Resolution-CH1000-EHP-CH1000GD/dp/B00OYSVP6W
> Just wanted to share a new earphone from Japan. Has anyone tested this out? reviews on kakaku seem to imply it's another bang for buck contender.


 
@joamlt22 I haven't heard those but I have these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KM5J61M/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AngelOfMercy

suneth said:


> As promised
> 
> I have yet to try these but i have this feeling that i should burn these before use.    Cable looks really nice, came with a pouch and extra tips. feels bit cheap because of that Chrome look.




Are these dual dynamics? How much? Where did you buy?


----------



## mrmoto050

angelofmercy said:


> Are these dual dynamics? How much? Where did you buy?


 

@AngelOfMercy
  
 I bought them on Amazon.com USA, $26.00, but they are sold out. Similar to JVC HA-FXT90, but have more bass.


----------



## jj69

eisenbricher said:


> Has anyone tried ATH-CLR100 yet?
> 
> If good this might be a good low cost recommendation. My friends mostly do ask a recommendation in price range of $10 ~ $15, not ready for international shipping and seek for a known brand.


 
  
 LOVE the ATH-CLR100's.  Probably the most neutral sounding of all the cheap IEMs.


----------



## Suneth

angelofmercy said:


> Are these dual dynamics? How much? Where did you buy?


 

Bought from here


----------



## joamlt22

mrmoto050 said:


> @joamlt22 I haven't heard those but I have these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KM5J61M/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
 Cool!
 What did you think about the sound? 
 From certain reviews, Elecom's background was making PC peripherals and later jumped to audio products.


----------



## mrmoto050

joamlt22 said:


> Cool!
> What did you think about the sound?
> From certain reviews, Elecom's background was making PC peripherals and later jumped to audio products.


 

@joamlt22 Nice bass extension, clear mids and highs, good size soundstage, very comfortable. Easy to drive. Very well made. There are some posts here on Head Fi in regards to them.


----------



## EISENbricher

jj69 said:


> LOVE the ATH-CLR100's.  Probably the most neutral sounding of all the cheap IEMs.


great! Considering its low price are worth to give a shot. They sell for less than $10 at my place.


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Cool. Keep superglue handy, just an advice


 

 I can't find any gaps anywhere. could you post some pics?


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> I can't find any gaps anywhere. could you post some pics?



Would have posted but I won't be at home for next few days. But the earpieces are made of 3 individual body shells joined together. Try slightly pulling it, they do separate easily. And once separated unless you superglue they keep coming off frequently.


----------



## Suneth

eisenbricher said:


> Would have posted but I won't be at home for next few days. But the earpieces are made of 3 individual body shells joined together. Try slightly pulling it, they do separate easily. And once separated unless you superglue they keep coming off frequently.


 

 As long as not pulling anything I'm good?


----------



## Charliemotta

suneth said:


> I can't find any gaps anywhere. could you post some pics?


 

 Found some gaps...♫


----------



## kahaluu

charliemotta said:


> Found some gaps...♫


 
 Wow!!!!


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> As long as not pulling anything I'm good?



Probably


----------



## gusdz

The cable from my moxpad x3 is starting to fail and I'm looking for a replacement. Should I buy some replacement cables and stay with the x3? How do the x3 compare to the Somic MH415 sound and build quality-wise? Are the cables from the somic the same quality as those from moxpad's earphones?

 Doesn't matter how good I take care of my IEMs, they always break within 2-6months, that's why I've been sticking to detacheable cables (traumatized by my earsonics SM2).

 I listen mainly to rock, blues and jazz, any other recommendations of a sturdy earphone to use over the ear under $30? Will be using for running, going to school, keeping at my bag, etc.

 Thank you guys!


----------



## B9Scrambler

I haven't tried the X3, but I do have the Somic. They're decent sounding, but you could certainly do better. I thought they were well built, however both the housings on mine came unglued fairly recently. Easy fix, but was a bit disappointing considering they aren't used very often.


----------



## Tarnum

Has anyone heard about the Dynamic BA driver ?
 http://blog.naver.com/waveletd/220338296843


----------



## Raddiqal11

tarnum said:


> Has anyone heard about the Dynamic BA driver ?
> http://blog.naver.com/waveletd/220338296843


 
 It looks great!! But i don't really get the dynamic BA mechanism. Anyone here got more information to share?


----------



## cjs001

Can't read Korean but looks like marketing ploy based on the picture. They're pretty much re-inventing balanced armature. No idea how the diaphragm will be kept in place and what it's using to overcome flex either.

Still, from experience driver type doesn't matter as long as it's welll made and implemented. So it might still surprise but I'm really skeptical.


----------



## peareye

kahaluu said:


> Wow!!!!


 
 Now i know where my dental floss got to!!!!!!!


----------



## PARPAR

I have the drawing of DBAs with more detail. but my account does not allow uploading pictures. T.T


----------



## Shawn71

raddiqal11 said:


> It looks great!! But i don't really get the dynamic BA mechanism. Anyone here got more information to share?


 
 I cld be wrong, but to me, its more like a Passive radiator......


----------



## PARPAR

cjs001 said:


> Can't read Korean but looks like marketing ploy based on the picture. They're pretty much re-inventing balanced armature. No idea how the diaphragm will be kept in place and what it's using to overcome flex either.
> 
> Still, from experience driver type doesn't matter as long as it's welll made and implemented. So it might still surprise but I'm really skeptical.


 
 I absolutely agree with you.
  
 I am an engineer from the waveletdesign who design the earphones not the BA.
  
 DBAs use the same magnetic flux and force as traditional BAs do. Only difference is the position of magnets. And that makes the diaphragm have more displacement (larger max displacement). But concerning earphones, they don't need much displacement. So DBAs are just re-inventon of traditional BAs and marketing ploy in that sense.
  
 But for manufacturers of BAs, there are some advantages of DBAs. they can have more flexibility when they choose magnets (from very strong to weak one). This means they have one more tool to adjust the resonace frequency of BAs. (BAs' R.F. can be adjusted by the strength of magnet. Dynamic driver simply can't. Traditional BA can't use too strong magnet.) And DBAs are easier to build than traditional ones.
  
 For users of earphones, the type of transducers(driver units) does not matter. Only the performance of  the transducers matters, I think.
  
 Thank you for having interests on our product and sorry for my poor English.


----------



## sodesuka

Where can I buy it and how much is it? Also the frequency response is only up to 16Khz? I found a review about it but it's unreadable for anyone who can't read korean since the reviewer decided to post his in picture format. -_-


----------



## Koolpep

sodesuka said:


> Where can I buy it and how much is it? Also the frequency response is only up to 16Khz? I found a review about it but it's unreadable for anyone who can't read korean since the reviewer decided to post his in picture format. -_-




I asked a friend why this is so often happening on Korean and Chinese websites and he claimed it is to make copy pasting harder as this seems to happen very often. 

Duh....


----------



## Koolpep

sodesuka said:


> Where can I buy it and how much is it? Also the frequency response is only up to 16Khz? I found a review about it but it's unreadable for anyone who can't read korean since the reviewer decided to post his in picture format. -_-




And yes. 16khz seems to be a bummer. Even my old ears can still hear 17 kHz (yeah)....


----------



## sodesuka

koolpep said:


> I asked a friend why this is so often happening on Korean and Chinese websites and he claimed it is to make copy pasting harder as this seems to happen very often.
> 
> Duh....


 
  
 Dang, that sucks. 
  


koolpep said:


> And yes. 16khz seems to be a bummer. Even my old ears can still hear 17 kHz (yeah)....


 
 I think I can still hear up to around 19khz~ but I'm willing to give it a try if it's cheap enough though I can't even find anywhere to buy it lol


----------



## PARPAR

sodesuka said:


> Where can I buy it and how much is it? Also the frequency response is only up to 16Khz? I found a review about it but it's unreadable for anyone who can't read korean since the reviewer decided to post his in picture format. -_-


 

 OPUS1 is a sort of prototype.
  
 DBA was developed using Korean government fund by some manufacturer. Our company's role was to make earphones for consumer market using DBA and our company was also partially funded by government. So using DBA for OPUS1 was mandatory.
  
 Honestly, DBA is still under development. There are many points to be improved. That is why we do not consider selling OPUS1 abroad yet.
  
  
 About the frequency range,
 If there is no reference (like -6dB from 500Hz), the frequency range specification is meaningless. By the same reference with ours, ER4PT's is about 18kHz (or 18.5kHz). One may not tell the difference between 16kHz and 18kHz unless One have "teenager's" ears. Some of Sony's single BA earphones's upper frequency range are about 12kHz with the reference. Still they say "20kHz" with no reference on the specification.
  
 And one more thing to consider,
 IEC 60318-4 coupler which  is  the standard coupler for in-ear monitor  does not have repeatibility over 16kHz if tester do not follow the IEC 60318-4 standard. AND! most in-ear monitors can not be tested under the condition specified in IEC 60318-4.
 This is ridiculous situation. But it is true!!  ER4PT is the only in-ear monitors I know which can be tested under the condition.


----------



## Tarnum

@PARPAR: 
 Can you give impression about the sound of OPUS1, compared to some popular earphones ?
 I saw the review of OPUS1 in seeko for several months, but cannot translate all of that. 
  
 In Korea, I know some earphone brands that have interesting technologies or designs for their products, such as Xacarero & Dynamic Motion.....
 ...and now is Waveletdesign. Bravo !


----------



## cjs001

parpar said:


> I absolutely agree with you.
> 
> I am an engineer from the waveletdesign who design the earphones not the BA.
> 
> ...


 
 Hehe nice to see that my hunch is right. I'm an engineer too but of a different discipline. I suppose how much improvements that translate into audio quality remains to be seen. 
  


michael qiu said:


> Impresive work!  You guys not kidding me!  It seems like we know them, but maybe we just know nothing about how they work and which are better. Hope more detail about them.


 
 How is knowing nothing about how they work better? O.o
  


sodesuka said:


> Dang, that sucks.
> 
> I think I can still hear up to around 19khz~ but I'm willing to give it a try if it's cheap enough though I can't even find anywhere to buy it lol


 
 I don't find sounds at above 17khz to be pleasant at all... and usually those sounds gets drowned out when you have other frequency playing at louder decibles so it doesn't really matter IMO. But I suppose purists wants nothing left out.
  


parpar said:


> About the frequency range,
> If there is no reference (like -6dB from 500Hz), the frequency range specification is meaningless. By the same reference with ours, ER4PT's is about 18kHz (or 18.5kHz). One may not tell the difference between 16kHz and 18kHz unless One have "teenager's" ears. Some of Sony's single BA earphones's upper frequency range are about 12kHz with the reference. Still they say "20kHz" with no reference on the specification.
> 
> And one more thing to consider,
> ...


 
 Haha preach brother! I agree, frequency response, much like most of the specs printed on the side of headphones are meaningless. Headphones and speakers can still sound great even if it has a narrower range, as long as it's well made and tuned.
  
 And interesting bit about the IEC standard but heh, there's only so much standards can cover and keep up with trending technologies and designs. The rest is up to the innovating company and the consumer's ears.


----------



## Shawn71

parpar said:


> I absolutely agree with you.
> 
> I am an engineer from the waveletdesign who design the earphones not the BA.
> 
> ...


 
 If you represent a company pls contact the admin to change your status to MoT.....


----------



## jant71

Okay, so earphone users don't care what drivers are used? Yet, there have been armature vs. dynamic camps on Head-fi for years and Moving armature and Dynamic armatures driver certainly seem to be trying to either bridge the gap or give the impression they are in order to appeal to both.
  
 Inks and others will come on here and fight you tooth and nail that a BA can't adequately cover the entire bandwidth.
  
 Normal people(consumer sheep) don't care but this is Head-fi


----------



## sodesuka

parpar said:


> OPUS1 is a sort of prototype.
> 
> DBA was developed using Korean government fund by some manufacturer. Our company's role was to make earphones for consumer market using DBA and our company was also partially funded by government. So using DBA for OPUS1 was mandatory.
> 
> ...


 
 Well okay, I'm not qualified enough to comment on all of that (and the usability of DBA driver) but I'm willing to give it a try whenever it's ready. Provided the cost isn't prohibitive, especially for (sorry) a still unknown brand.


----------



## cjs001

jant71 said:


> Okay, so earphone users don't care what drivers are used? Yet, there have been armature vs. dynamic camps on Head-fi for years and Moving armature and Dynamic armatures driver certainly seem to be trying to either bridge the gap or give the impression they are in order to appeal to both.
> 
> Inks and others will come on here and fight you tooth and nail that a BA can't adequately cover the entire bandwidth.
> 
> Normal people(consumer sheep) don't care but this is Head-fi


 
 Let them come!  and they can taste my apathy. Though I suppose could've worded it better. Driver type doesn't guarantee sound quality and one isn't necessarily better than the other.


----------



## PARPAR

to : sodesuka
  
 I might send you our sample product if you want. My e-mail is kdlee@waveletdesign.co.kr 
 If you don't mind send your address to me. By the way, my address (office) and personal phone number is on the web. ^^


----------



## PARPAR

jant71 said:


> Okay, so earphone users don't care what drivers are used? Yet, there have been armature vs. dynamic camps on Head-fi for years and Moving armature and Dynamic armatures driver certainly seem to be trying to either bridge the gap or give the impression they are in order to appeal to both.
> 
> Inks and others will come on here and fight you tooth and nail that a BA can't adequately cover the entire bandwidth.
> 
> Normal people(consumer sheep) don't care but this is Head-fi


 

 I am not saying earphone user don't care on the type of transducer. (Ah~ I actually said that. T.T. I meant they care more on the performance.)
 Dynamic BA(DBA) is the product from the effort to "bridge the gap" like you said. (But it is not that sucessful ㅜ.ㅜ)
  
 Traditional BA have wider "rigid movement" frequency range in which the diaphragm swings as a lump. Light and small metal diaphragm can easily produce sound of high frequecy without distributed mode IF THEY ARE PROPERLY-DESIGNED. Its drawback is it have flat displacement below resonace frequency which could mean lack of bass.
  
 Voice coil driver can have increasing displacement to lower frequency due to "creep effect". More bass! (BAs also can employ the creep effect. but  if so, they become very unstable.) But voice coil driver should control the distributed mode very carefully to sound higher frequency.
  
  
 I understood cjs001's "well made and implented" meant this too.


----------



## leobigfield

tarnum said:


> Has anyone heard about the Dynamic BA driver ?
> http://blog.naver.com/waveletd/220338296843


 
  
 Ortofon's e-Q5/7/8 and Grado GR10 uses something similar that they call moving armature.


----------



## cjs001

parpar said:


> Dynamic BA(DBA) is the product from the effort to "bridge the gap" like you said. (But it is not that sucessful ㅜ.ㅜ)
> 
> ...
> 
> I understood cjs001's "well made and implented" means that.


 
 Heh I can imagine, but everything has to start from somewhere. Am I right in thinking that the DBA needs to be a bit bigger than conventional BA? One of Balanced armature's biggest advantages is that they can get very small and still work well.
  
 That and many other things. If you watch Jude's video on the Stax's newest headphones, when he discussed electrostatic drivers he stresses the word "In theory" a lot. Why is that? Well a lot of other factors come into play in reality and so you get a lot of limiting factors based on design choices and it's up to the design team to work out a best approach for the drivers to deliver their full potential.


----------



## Raddiqal11

Just received the VJJB V1! they belong to my brother but i just had to try them (I took all your advice btw). He's not a sonic connoisseur by any means.
 To start off, i haven't given them the burn in but have advised my brother to do so. I'm a half-believer in burn in. If i find that the sound has potential to be greater i will make sure it's burned in. Other than that I'm fine.
  
 Build quality is pretty nice. The strain reliefs are a bit finnicky but otherwise will do the job very well. The cable has a nice velvety feel to it and its colour is pretty sweet too. They look like steel cables in dark translucent sheath. I've applied super glue to the separation line to make sure it won't fall apart.
  
 Comfort wise, they sit extremely well in your ears. Their housing is reminiscent of the T1-E's with that little bump so that you can get the proper fitment. For those that did not know, ear canals are from your ears towards the direction of your eyes. So the nozzle should point towards your eyes through the ear canal. They insert pretty deep too. The main reason why they fit so well is that they are extremely lightweight!!! They just disappear in your ears. The ergonomics is fantastic cable down. It just lines up nicely with your ear. 
  
 Isolation i will easily give a 9/10. The deep nozzles and average eartips provided formed a good seal. With music, you are in your own world.
  
 Sound: My brother loves it
 They have a very deep U-shaped sound. Bass and treble quantity is greater than the T1-E. They have a great thump in the mid-bass and can reach sub-bass to a good extent. What i really like about it is the bass have a great tight punch to it that really REALLY surprised me. I listened to FIFA 15 Soundtrack 256 Kbps and was greatly pleased. It can get sibilant on some tracks but i found none. The sound also has a strange captivating warmth to it. Its almost like a night club in a church if i want to put in an example. Its really really fun and engaging and at the same time it doesn't get overly wild and out-of-control. However it has a recessed mid-range and a veil. It feels like you are listening through a cotton wool pad.
  
 The T1-Es are a solid upgrade to these. Lower bass quantity but better overall quality, from tightness to detail. Mid range is a league better. However i find that the treble is better presented by the VJJB V1. As i said they have great quantities of treble but the warmth makes the treble pleasant to listen to.
  
 Conclusion: Good quality product from VJJB. Like I've described it, they have a deep U-shaped sound with a warm presentation. A night club in a church. Its great great fun but it has a soothing atmosphere. I recommend them and i really hope my own countrymen will take note that earphones are more than just the price. My society is too hung up on the price tag it seems.  This is my first item in this price point, under $25. With the advent of all these Chinese brands and at about the same cost, I would like to see how these pair of phones stack up to the competition.
  
 My second review to date and I feel that I've really put my thoughts into words here. Still take it with a pinch of salt or maybe a whole salt rock and enjoy.
 P.S I'd like some feedback to my review. Just general feedback and also contrasting views from other owners. Cheers!


----------



## Wokei

@Raddiqal11 ....nice short impressions...cheers


----------



## PARPAR

cjs001 said:


> ........ Am I right in thinking that the DBA needs to be a bit bigger than conventional BA? .............


 
 OH~ you are right! not bigger than the SR series of knowles thogh. (much bigger than ED series.)


----------



## mochill

can I get a review sample, I would love to review your new technology.


----------



## n05ey

Indeed, if you are keen I could see if any aussies are interested in a tour...


----------



## salawat

I bought the c190 because peeps on here said it had a warm sound signature. It arrived yesterday. and I've got to say, they probably are one of the worst iem's i've heard yet. the bass on it does not exist with any tip/ the highs are so disgusting that are really got annoyed in making the purchase. when putting on foam tips, it tames the highs but literally removes any bass that even existed even more. the only good thing about it is that it has a near perfect fit.
  
 let's hope burn in will help it.
  
 my MEElectronics a151P 2nd Gen is coming soon from massdrop, so I hope that'll be good.

 I may have to invest on a higher priced iem to get what I am looking for.


----------



## sodesuka

salawat said:


> I bought the c190 because peeps on here said it had a warm sound signature. It arrived yesterday. and I've got to say, they probably are one of the worst iem's i've heard yet. the bass on it does not exist with any tip/ the highs are so disgusting that are really got annoyed in making the purchase. when putting on foam tips, it tames the highs but literally removes any bass that even existed even more. the only good thing about it is that it has a near perfect fit.
> 
> let's hope burn in will help it.
> 
> ...


 

 Warm does not always mean bass cannon. And I found that different people have different tolerance to each frequency, for instance I don't think I need to tame its high at all which mean you're probably used to very bass heavy IEM with non-existent high from my point of view.
  
 I still like the IEM more than other on my collection at the moment, in fact it's the more balanced one among them right now (which mean you probably will find the other in my profile to be either too bass light or piercing lol).


----------



## salawat

sodesuka said:


> Warm does not always mean bass cannon. And I found that different people have different tolerance to each frequency, for instance I don't think I need to tame its high at all which mean you're probably used to very bass heavy IEM with non-existent high from my point of view.
> 
> I still like the IEM more than other on my collection at the moment, in fact it's the more balanced one among them right now (which mean you probably will find the other in my profile to be either too bass light or piercing lol).


 
 I know, ah well, the search for the perfect (near enough) iem continues. I do think I have to invest in the duoza as it seems the best suited to my ears. I'm just annoyed that my sennheiser ie80 left iem is slightly faulty now, after all these years. the tennmak ie80 clone of it also doesn't do it justice, (but is quite good for it's price)


----------



## sodesuka

salawat said:


> I know, ah well, the search for the perfect (near enough) iem continues. I do think I have to invest in the duoza as it seems the best suited to my ears. I'm just annoyed that my sennheiser ie80 left iem is slightly faulty now, after all these years. the tennmak ie80 clone of it also doesn't do it justice, (but is quite good for it's price)


 
 Well I don't think the duoza will be bassy enough for you, from memory I think it's only slightly bassier than C190 (with better treble extension and soundstage though). I think it'd be better to point your search toward IEM which most people call as basshead, and probably stay away from single BA based IEM (though looks like it's too late, but who knows ).


----------



## ilikeiem

My super budget HIRES earphone. Look cool, right?  This is KZ-ED9.


----------



## EISENbricher

raddiqal11 said:


> Just received the VJJB V1! they belong to my brother but i just had to try them (I took all your advice btw). He's not a sonic connoisseur by any means.
> To start off, i haven't given them the burn in but have advised my brother to do so. I'm a half-believer in burn in. If i find that the sound has potential to be greater i will make sure it's burned in. Other than that I'm fine.
> 
> Build quality is pretty nice. The strain reliefs are a bit finnicky but otherwise will do the job very well. The cable has a nice velvety feel to it and its colour is pretty sweet too. They look like steel cables in dark translucent sheath. I've applied super glue to the separation line to make sure it won't fall apart.
> ...


 
 Very good review. I wish I had patience for writing in so much detail. 
  
 I have V1 and I agree with most of your findings. I also do have T1E and VJJB V1 seem like their little brother, as you said. Both look wise and sound wise. IMO T1E have better treble than V1.
 Soundstage is larger on V1. And like you said the veiled sounding mids are a little disappointing.
  
 V1 is worth the money though, it comes at much less price than T1E and isn't much inferior to it.


----------



## EISENbricher

ilikeiem said:


> My super budget HIRES earphone. Look cool, right?  This is KZ-ED9.


 
 Oho they do look cool. Have they provided additional filters? How is the sound?
  
 I'll receive mine within one or two weeks..


----------



## sodesuka

ilikeiem said:


> My super budget HIRES earphone. Look cool, right?  This is KZ-ED9.
> 
> *snip*


 
 How many nozzles are included and how do they change the sound? Mine is still on the way, 3 weeks and counting lol.


----------



## ilikeiem

sodesuka said:


> How many nozzles are included and how do they change the sound? Mine is still on the way, 3 weeks and counting lol.


 
 A total of 4 nozzles. I posted more photo of KZ-ED9 in Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Impression Thread


----------



## sodesuka

ilikeiem said:


> A total of 4 nozzles. I posted more photo of KZ-ED9 in Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Impression Thread


 

 Yeah, only seen them after I posted that. Can't wait, it'll be my first KZ iem.


----------



## ilikeiem

eisenbricher said:


> Oho they do look cool. Have they provided additional filters? How is the sound?
> 
> I'll receive mine within one or two weeks..


 
 Yes, they provide additional filters.  HIRES sound, a bit like you turn on iTune's Sound Enhancer on your Mac.


----------



## kaiteck

Any cool guys here can recommend me a chinese IEM under $30? Will be listening to vocals and classical music. Mids and clarity are super important to me.
  
 Looking for best performance over price ratio


----------



## Ruben123

As far as I can help you...
Kz ed3 is clear and bright 
Kz anv is balanced
Monoprice 8320 is also bright and balanced (love them for classical) and you may find a deal on ostry kc06

I only own the mp8320 (!).


----------



## codearm2

Hi, can anyone help
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VSONIC-VSD1S-Dynamic-Noise-Isolation-Earphones-Earbuds-Headphone/2051973144.html
  
 Is this fake or genuine?


----------



## eaglearrow

kaiteck said:


> Any cool guys here can recommend me a chinese IEM under $30? Will be listening to vocals and classical music. Mids and clarity are super important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


From the ones i've owned, i love T1-E for vocals (if strictly under 30$) They are simply amazing for the price. But getting a proper seal is very important. You can find one for around $29 in aliexpress. Build quality havent been their strong suite though.


----------



## fnkcow

Chinese brand IEMs on sale!


----------



## mrmoto050

Deleted


----------



## Trapok

For my VJJB V1s,  After two weeks of use :
 - Sound Quality is still good.
 - Fit really Good vs TTPod T1e
 - build quality is not top notch( almost bad)


----------



## EISENbricher

trapok said:


> For my VJJB V1s,  After two weeks of use :
> - Sound Quality is still good.
> - Fit really Good vs TTPod T1e
> - build quality is not top notch( almost bad)


 
 Everybody owning V1 MUST superglue it. The shell comes off sooner of later. Better to prevent that.


----------



## indieman

Yikes


----------



## Trapok

eisenbricher said:


> Everybody owning V1 MUST superglue it. The shell comes off sooner of later. Better to prevent that.


 
  
 For me it was not a shell pb, it was a bad soldering, The right channel stopped working, so i opened it.


----------



## EISENbricher

trapok said:


> For me it was not a shell pb, it was a bad soldering, The right channel stopped working, so i opened it.


 
 I see... I thought the joint broke because the shell came off and pulled the wire.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got the VJJB v1 in today. 

It's really, really good, especially for the price! Very cleverly put together! A great package for the price!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Relatively neutral with just a slight v tilt. There could be a little more air and separation in the midrange but still on a whole it is a really nice tuning and you won't feel like anything is lacking. A microphone, nice cable, and a really nice fit make this a no brainer for under $30.


----------



## darkdoorway

cjs001 said:


> The only negative I can say about the IM70s are the fraudulent advertising about "Hybrid aluminium housing" It's just plain plastic. Suppose that and the rather heavy cable.




Wondered why people haven't been talking more about this fact. Was looking out for those photos and quite surprised when the casings liked like plain plastic.... Maybe it's some kind of blended hybrid and we can't tell from looking at it


----------



## sodesuka

Just got my ED9. Wow another puncher at this price, I already like it better than Piston 3. 
  
 Will have to listen more to gather my thought on it but I don't have "this doesn't sound quite right moment" yet so far. I think it sounds similar to C190 with slight midbass bump and a bit less high. Edit: yes it is, also female vocal doesn't sound quite as open but they're close.
  
 It includes two set of nozzles/filters the shiny and the dull one, the dull one is worthless since it decimate pretty much the entire low region making it sounds like an old radio.


----------



## garcsa

fnkcow said:


> Chinese brand IEMs on sale!


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/premium/vsonic-gr07.html?g=y&needQuery=n&isFreeShip=y&SearchText=vsonic%2Bgr07&CatId=0&shipCountry=hu&initiative_id=AS_20150428214236&isRtl=yes&SortType=price_asc&filterCat=63705,200003110&groupsort=1


----------



## clee290

garcsa said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/premium/vsonic-gr07.html?g=y&needQuery=n&isFreeShip=y&SearchText=vsonic%2Bgr07&CatId=0&shipCountry=hu&initiative_id=AS_20150428214236&isRtl=yes&SortType=price_asc&filterCat=63705,200003110&groupsort=1


 

 Cheaper from LMUE 
  
 GR07 Classic is SGD$105 (~USD$80).


----------



## cjs001

darkdoorway said:


> Wondered why people haven't been talking more about this fact. Was looking out for those photos and quite surprised when the casings liked like plain plastic.... Maybe it's some kind of blended hybrid and we can't tell from looking at it


 
 I know I sent a query to ATH a while back and basically no reply whatsoever so I'm doubtful that it's even a Polymer-metal composite. It still is a pretty good pair of headphones though.


----------



## garcsa

clee290 said:


> Cheaper from LMUE
> 
> GR07 Classic is SGD$105 (~USD$80).


 
 Thanks, you're right. (yep SGD...)


----------



## ilikeiem

At $14 USD, I bet KZ-ED9 is unbeatable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   
*Go get one, you won't be disappointed  *


----------



## codearm2

I'm a basshead
 Any good chinese iem for budget around $10?
  
 Thanks


----------



## EISENbricher

codearm2 said:


> I'm a basshead
> Any good chinese iem for budget around $10?
> 
> Thanks



KZ ED8. Really good sq, soundstage and punch to fill basshead needs.


----------



## mochill

Jvc fx-101 is a good basshead iem


----------



## Hisoundfi

I got my KZ ED9 in the mail today. 

I didn't realize they came with two different filters. 

These are amazeballs guys. Both filters bring something different to the table and both tunings are great in their own way. 

Shiny gold pre-installed filters are the full bodied V-signature. Brass filters are more linear and detailed audiophile sound. 

I really like the brass filters. 

bhazard with the brass filters this is along the lines of the KZ IEM we were both hoping for.


----------



## bhazard

Looks like I'm ordering one tonight. They seem to be listening to our feedback. It'll only be good for them and their sales.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> I got my KZ ED9 in the mail today.
> 
> I didn't realize they came with two different filters.
> 
> ...


 
  
 filters on a sub US$30 IEM?!
 wow.
  
 Care to post some picture? And they look heavy...


----------



## mochill

Why the torture


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> filters on a sub US$30 IEM?!
> wow.
> 
> Care to post some picture? And they look heavy...


They are much lighter than the ed8, somewhere around the same weight as the KZ ED3.

Here's a pic...


----------



## Hisoundfi

If anyone is going to complain about them it's going to be people saying they are too bright if I had to guess. Mine aren't burnt in yet but they have awesome separation and resolution that's up there with the best IEMs I have.


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> They are much lighter than the ed8, somewhere around the same weight as the KZ ED3.
> 
> Here's a pic...


 
  
 Build quality looks good!
 And they are using that new black box from the ads instead of the old ugly box?
 I'm grabbing one.


----------



## EISENbricher

altrunox said:


> Build quality looks good!
> And they are using that new black box from the ads instead of the old ugly box?
> I'm grabbing one.



I believe some stores there sell different color versions of these, one costing $12 while other $14. The $14 one comes with fancy box, as I've heard.


----------



## sodesuka

And the $14 from tuna store gives you a generic tuna-branded box. By the way the box says that the IEM is using bio-cellulose diaphragm, I wonder if that's true...


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm finding that the tuning filters work great for offsetting your source. Use the bronze filters for warm sources, and use the gold filters for brighter sources. 

THESE ED9 are a treat, they sound very high end. The resolution is phenomenal so far. Hopefully burn in doesn't change it too much. They have a similar tuning to the VSONIC GR07 series


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm A-Bing them right now. The ED9 might actually have more resolving top end than the GR07be no BS.


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> I'm finding that the tuning filters work great for offsetting your source. Use the bronze filters for warm sources, and use the gold filters for brighter sources.
> 
> THESE ED9 are a treat, they sound very high end. The resolution is phenomenal so far. Hopefully burn in doesn't change it too much. They have a similar tuning to the VSONIC GR07 series



So definitely best sounding KZ so far? What do you feel?
Also, are these easy to drive, or need an amp?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wow I'm really, really impressed guys. I haven't felt inclined to hype something like this in a loooong time.


----------



## Hisoundfi

eisenbricher said:


> So definitely best sounding KZ so far? What do you feel?


Absolutely. These things sound phenomenal. Some people are going to find them bright. 

They have a crisp top end like the Gr07 but as crazy as this may sound I'm getting better resolution and separation from the same source.


----------



## Hisoundfi

They sound a lot like the kzedse actually. I'm A-Bing them right now. 

Bass is a little tighter on the ed9. Mids and treble are almost identical,maybe a bit more out of the head and just a hair less peaky


----------



## Hisoundfi

BTW I'm using gold filters with a brighter source right now


----------



## Hisoundfi

Wow, they sound a lot like my kzedse. 

Maybe the same drivers?


----------



## Hisoundfi

If you own kzedse, imagine a little tighter bass, and just touch less sibilant and bright up top. 

ED9 rocks


----------



## Ruben123

So the sound of an EQ'ed EDSE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 How do they compare after changing the filters?


----------



## Hisoundfi

ruben123 said:


> So the sound of an EQ'ed EDSE?
> How do they compare after changing the filters?


 With the brass filters they are more linear and detailed to my ears. Ymmv


----------



## Hisoundfi

Jamming Ed Sheeran right now and I'm telling you guys, this is probably going to be the next fad on Head-Fi. 

You're going to love them. 

KZ did it again!


----------



## ilikeiem

hisoundfi said:


> They are much lighter than the ed8, somewhere around the same weight as the KZ ED3.
> 
> Here's a pic...


 
  
 My friend, let me help you measure the weight of some KZ and Piston3. Here is the result:


----------



## Hisoundfi

ilikeiem said:


> My friend, let me help you measure the weight of some KZ and Piston3. Here is the result:


So I was close, sweet!


----------



## ilikeiem

hisoundfi said:


> I'm finding that the tuning filters work great for offsetting your source. Use the bronze filters for warm sources, and use the gold filters for brighter sources.
> 
> THESE ED9 are a treat, they sound very high end. The resolution is phenomenal so far. Hopefully burn in doesn't change it too much. They have a similar tuning to the VSONIC GR07 series


 
 +1.  This is KZ best effort. It must be bio-cellulose diaphragm inside ED9 that makes awesome sound resolution ((( HiRes ))) .   ED9 rocks!


----------



## sodesuka

ED9's treble isn't extended enough imo, which resulted in it being extremely forgiving with bad recordings although it's not muffled at all, it's quite clear in fact, just that the treble extension is behind everything else. Still not bad by any means, I may be even asking too much for the price since it's quite amazing in other categories.


----------



## Suneth

I'm about to order them ED9   soon I'm going to end up with more IEM's than i can use. I need to stop roaming here  hehe joking






  
 Is this the Tuna Store?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1112149


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> I'm about to order them ED9   soon I'm going to end up with more IEM's than i can use. I need to stop roaming here  hehe joking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the Tuna store : http://m.aliexpress.com/store/storeHome.htm?sellerAdminSeq=202112862

The one you posted is a good seller as well.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The SUR s530 arrived today. Nice packaging and accessories. The two included cables were a nice touch and are of reasonable quality. Cable is a little thin above the y-split though, and strain reliefs are minimal. One with a three button in-line mic, identical in design to that on the Piston 2.0 but not a clean cut. The other has a single button inline mic, very similar to that on the Fidue a31s. I've only listened to a couple songs with them, but they're not bad. As cliche as it is to say now, they are "all about that bass". It's monstrous, but well-done considering how boosted it is. They were a somewhat boomy ootb, but this seems to have cleaned up quite a bit already after only a couple hours on the burn station. Hoping they continue to improve.
  

  
  
 I picked them up here:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/original-SUR-S530-HD-Super-Bass-EarPhones-In-ear-Headphones-Earbuds-Headphone-Headset-Earphones-with-Microphone/32311497003.html
  
 Seller seemed really nice. Great communication; the KZ CM9 I ordered at the same time was out of stock. They contacted me a couple hours after I placed the order and offered to send an ED3 instead (which is the polar opposite of the s530 btw).
  
 So far they seem like a pretty solid buy, if you are a bass-head that is.


----------



## indieman

hisoundfi said:


> Jamming Ed Sheeran right now and I'm telling you guys, this is probably going to be the next fad on Head-Fi.
> 
> You're going to love them.
> 
> KZ did it again!



Where'd you get yours?


----------



## j104h

The dunu titan 1 are on massdrop for $99 probably $89 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dunu-titan-1-iem


----------



## j104h

The dunu titan 1 are on mass drop for $99 prob $89 soon


----------



## riodgarp

how about Ruizu brand from Shenzen (china) ?


----------



## redfx

Newsmy G1 Pocket Lossless Player


----------



## Hal Rockwell

redfx said:


> Newsmy G1 Pocket Lossless Player


 
  
 You can get a FIIO X1 for the price of the Newsmy G1.


----------



## redfx

hal rockwell said:


> You can get a FIIO X1 for the price of the Newsmy G1.


 

I had Fiio X1 - did not like. Very bad attack in the bass - sluggish and dull sound.
 Sold.
 PS ..., Vsonic GR07 Classic, Brainwavz HM5
  
 PPS Ups, mp4nation offer for $109.50, out of stock now.
 Where can to buy Fiio X1 for $99 Free Shipping?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

redfx said:


> I had Fiio X1 - did not like. Very bad attack in the bass - sluggish and dull sound.
> Sold.
> PS ..., Vsonic GR07 Classic, Brainwavz HM5
> 
> ...


 
  
 Amazon.
  
 G1 only goes up to 16bit/48kHz and no info on its ability to drive headphones.


----------



## ilikeiem

redfx said:


> Newsmy G1 Pocket Lossless Player


 
 Very interesting! I know that Newsmy product is cool. I think I will buy this G1 player too.


----------



## cjs001

riodgarp said:


> how about Ruizu brand from Shenzen (china) ?


 
 Having spent a good part of 4 months listening to my Ruizu X02 I'll say that there's not much to write home about regarding sound quality. As long as you have decent quality audio files and a low impedance headphones, they work quite well. The terrible sorting is a big minus and most smartphones will far out perform the Ruizu. Other than that it's a dirt cheap, ultra portable MP3 player/radio if you don't have anything else better to work with or need something to extend your phone battery.


----------



## riodgarp

okey, I had ruizu x10 for about 2 month yeah isn't gave me a wow for small dap, my previous hippo biscuit™ way much better sq but it's also had more different price range (± $30 vs ± $80 )


----------



## cjs001

riodgarp said:


> okey, I had ruizu x10 for about 2 month yeah isn't gave me a wow for small dap, my previous hippo biscuit™ way much better sq but it's also had more different price range (± $30 vs ± $80 )


 
 Yeah at these lower end it's usually you get what you paid for. I don't understand why Fiio X1 gets such glowing review when the review model I tried the other day sounded not that much different compared to my Samsung A7. I think my phone sounded better to be honest, but I only had a few hours of listening with it. Granted the phone is a lot more pricey but hey it does a lot more than just media playback.


----------



## ishootarrows

Hi, I am currently looking to buy a new basic level earphone and have narrowed down my choices to either the auglamour AG-R1 and Xiaomi piston 2. Can anyone advise and help me pick one? I listen to most genre of music. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilikeiem

ishootarrows said:


> Hi, I am currently looking to buy a new basic level earphone and have narrowed down my choices to either the auglamour AG-R1 and Xiaomi piston 2. Can anyone advise and help me pick one? I listen to most genre of music. Thanks in advance!


 
 Why not  KZ-ED9?


----------



## Suneth

Is it just me or the VJJB V1's are uncomfortable to wear? I can wear maybe 30 minutes max before i feel the pain in my ears. i think it's because of  the little bump on back of V1's


----------



## ishootarrows

ilikeiem said:


> Why not  KZ-ED9?


 
 I'm only looking at ones that i can get in my area.
 Anyway, if i were to get the kz-ed9. Do you have any website you could recommend me to buy from?


----------



## ilikeiem

ishootarrows said:


> I'm only looking at ones that i can get in my area.
> Anyway, if i were to get the kz-ed9. Do you have any website you could recommend me to buy from?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Arrival-Original-KZ-ED9-3-5mm-in-ear-Earphones-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Stereo/32322495771.html


----------



## Shawn71

ishootarrows said:


> Hi, I am currently looking to buy a new basic level earphone and have narrowed down my choices to either the auglamour AG-R1 and Xiaomi piston 2. Can anyone advise and help me pick one? I listen to most genre of music. Thanks in advance!


 
  
 If you cld, Vsonic VSD2, take a look....


----------



## ilikeiem

shawn71 said:


> If you cld, Vsonic VSD2, take a look....


 
  
 If you could, KZ-ED9, take a look.... it's d@mn good.


----------



## peareye

ilikeiem said:


> If you could, KZ-ED9, take a look.... it's d@mn good.


 
 Can i ask ...do these compare to the Ostry KC06?  Thanks


----------



## ilikeiem

peareye said:


> Can i ask ...do these compare to the Ostry KC06?  Thanks


 
 Sorry I can't compare it right now. My Ostry KC06 is broken and I don't have time to repair it. 
 Anyway KC06 is more durable.


----------



## eaglearrow

please don't say it is... i just ordered a KC06A..


----------



## ilikeiem

Is there anyone try Xiaomi Piston 3a (Youth Version) ?  It's only *US $13.29 - 16.14 *
 3 upgrades: appearance, sound, comfort
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Selling-Original-Xiaomi-Piston-3a-Youth-Version-Earphones-Headphones-Headset-In-Ear-apperance-sound-comfort/32335331748.html?s=p


----------



## peareye

ilikeiem said:


> Sorry I can't compare it right now. My Ostry KC06 is broken and I don't have time to repair it.
> Anyway KC06 is more durable.


 
 Sorry to hear that...I had problems with mine in the fall and Shenzhen Audio replaced it for me...under a year old....
  
 if yours is under a year old, doesn't hurt to give it a shot....
  
 they are great to deal with...


----------



## robervaul

KZ ATE
  
 BA ?


----------



## altrunox

robervaul said:


> KZ ATE
> 
> BA ?


 
  
 whaaaaaaaaaaat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and the cable looks removable!
  
 BTW, I think it's a dynamic driver




  




  
 And price on taobao is the same as the ED9


----------



## Mr Trev

robervaul said:


> KZ ATE
> 
> BA ?
> 
> ...


 
 IM50 knock-off?


----------



## Inszy

No way. But maybe competition for X6 MH415.


----------



## clee290

The design is definitely 'inspired' by the ATH-IM series


----------



## Mr Trev

The housings look pretty similar to me


----------



## jant71

clee290 said:


> The design is definitely 'inspired' by the ATH-IM series


 

 X2. Not like they don't have a history of doing just that like the micro-ring, CK9, CKW-Pro etc. 100% "inspired" by the IM series


----------



## riodgarp

cjs001 said:


> Yeah at these lower end it's usually you get what you paid for. I don't understand why Fiio X1 gets such glowing review when the review model I tried the other day sounded not that much different compared to my Samsung A7. I think my phone sounded better to be honest, but I only had a few hours of listening with it. Granted the phone is a lot more pricey but hey it does a lot more than just media playback.


 
 is there none of 'unknown' brand which has same or better value to money like hippo biscuit does (its about $89.52) ?


----------



## cjs001

riodgarp said:


> is there none of 'unknown' brand which has same or better value to money like hippo biscuit does (its about $89.52) ?


 
 Don't have a hippo biscuit so can't answer you. I doubt unknown brands will be any good though, especially if they're from China. Even some of their established stuff sounded kinda meh to me despite getting glowing endorsements all over Head-fi. You'll have to decide on your own what's good value to money since my idea of good value to money might be quite different to yours.


----------



## mochill

After my next pay I'm going to buy both ate and ed9


----------



## cjs001

mochill said:


> After my next pay I'm going to buy both ate and ed9


 
 Saving up mine for a Beyerdynamic DT150 and ifi Micro T.T


----------



## ilikeiem

mochill said:


> After my next pay I'm going to buy both ate and ed9


 
 This is a very good decision.


----------



## Lucius

This KZ ATE looks gorgeous! I'll wait on some fellow users impressions but this could be my first KZ IEM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyone jumped on it?


----------



## knives

lucius said:


> This KZ ATE looks gorgeous! I'll wait on some fellow users impressions but this could be my first KZ IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It is not released yet.
  
 If ATE sounds close to IM50 it will probably be my first KZ IEM too


----------



## robervaul

Comparative characteristics: comparison ED8, ATE sound field to be more open. Compare ED9, ATE relatively softer sound.


----------



## Lucius

knives said:


> It is not released yet.
> 
> If ATE sounds close to IM50 it will probably be my first KZ IEM too


 
 Yeah, probably won't reach IM70 level but IM50 would be good enough 
  
 I saw 2 sellers offering them on Aliexpress. Delivery time for me is 39 days.
 So probably a pre order at this point.
  
 This one has no feedback:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ATE-Mobile-Phone-Earphones-with-Microphone-Stereo-Headsets-In-Ear-Bass-Noise-Isolating-Headphones-Earbuds/32336986617.html​
  
 This one looks safer:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-new-arrival-KZ-ATE-sports-earphone-in-ear-bass-HiFi-portable/32334277693.html


----------



## BlackWing1977

bhazard said:


> Today's arrivals:
> 
> Somic MH438: 40mm Supra aural open back $26
> 
> ...


 
 Just got my Moxpad x6 & Somic MH539 from Taobao direct, for about SGD $35+, including shipping from China to Singapore, I bought some other stuff as well.
  
 There was a purchase with purchase offer, bought Moxpad x6 @ RMB123 while the MH539 was dangling at RMB20.... and I really had to get it.
  
 Surprisingly, the MH539 was quite nice, nice bass and clarity, but too bad I am not really knowledgeable enough to comment on the sonic quality of the low, mid or high.
 It definitely does not feel or sound like a RMB20 headphones, it feels way more nice, in fact nicer than Moxpad x6.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Coming to Moxpad x6, it really needs a good fit of the ear to isolate properly then it will shines, but like what a lot of people says here, it lacks a bit of details but it certainly made it fun to hear due to the nice boost in bass which is something lacking in my TTPOD T1E or Havi B3 Pro 1.
  
 Will continue to listen to it more to see if it improves, right now I am really enjoying the Somic MH539 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sorry to use the stock images on Taobao, never had time to take pictures... too busy at work.


----------



## twister6

Will let you know how ATE and ED9 sounds, once I get it, soon...


----------



## EISENbricher

twister6 said:


> Will let you know how ATE and ED9 sounds, once I get it, soon...



Pls do that  
Looking forward to your opinion.


----------



## ilikeiem

twister6 said:


> Will let you know how ATE and ED9 sounds, once I get it, soon...


 
  
 Looking forward to your opinion too.


----------



## codearm2

Any idea for cheap china branded DAP?
 About $20 
 My sansaclip has been stolen


----------



## Hal Rockwell

codearm2 said:


> Any idea for cheap china branded DAP?
> About $20
> My sansaclip has been stolen


 
  
 There are some alternatives but none of them is better Sansa Clip. Better just buy a new clip.


----------



## ilikeiem

codearm2 said:


> Any idea for cheap china branded DAP?
> About $20
> My sansaclip has been stolen


 
 RUIZU X10


----------



## codearm2

ilikeiem said:


> RUIZU X10


 
 Which is better X10 or X02?


hal rockwell said:


> There are some alternatives but none of them is better Sansa Clip. Better just buy a new clip.


 
 My budget currently limited to around $20, so sansa clip is out of choice


----------



## redfx

codearm2 said:


> Any idea for cheap china branded DAP?
> About $20
> My sansaclip has been stolen


 
 Newsmy A33 for $25.99 on "The RK nano C"
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newsmy-A33-MP3-High-Quality-lossless-audio-Player-FM-Mini-Screen-Lovely-Fever-Music-MP3-WMA/1183804_32265086226.html


----------



## Ruben123

There's also an ONN V6 or something, good DAP for the money. Check the brand ONN at aliexpress, there are several players.


----------



## jj69

codearm2 said:


> Which is better X10 or X02?
> My budget currently limited to around $20, so sansa clip is out of choice


 
  
 Definitely the X10, but the Clip+ with Rockbox is so much better, I don't know why you'd waste your time.  Stretch your budget another $15 for the Clip, or do without until you can afford it.


----------



## joemama

jj69 said:


> Definitely the X10, but the Clip+ with Rockbox is so much better, I don't know why you'd waste your time.  Stretch your budget another $15 for the Clip, or do without until you can afford it.


 

 +1


----------



## Charliemotta

That is terrible about having your clip stolen.  I have a *Ruizu 8 gig X02* that I bought, took out of the box, but honestly never used it.  I will gladly donate mine to you. I will even 
 pay the shipping.  The only thing I ask is that you do the same for someone else someday when you are able to.  PM me with your address, and I will send it off to you.
 I will also include a *New *set of *KZ-EDSE*.  I have 3 of them, but only 1 pair of ears.
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## j104h

1 more day only 6 more needed to get the Dunu Titan 1 for $89 on MASSDROP!


----------



## bhazard

This year has been relatively quiet Asian IEM wise. I have the VJJB and ED9 on the way, but I haven't heard much of anything releasing soon, and nothing that can compare to the Titan 1 value one as of now. My wallet can rest


----------



## sodesuka

bhazard said:


> This year has been relatively quiet Asian IEM wise. I have the VJJB and ED9 on the way, but I haven't heard much of anything releasing soon, and nothing that can compare to the Titan 1 value one as of now. My wallet can rest


 

 I'm still waiting for that Ostry KC07 news and keeping an eye to the 2000J. Spring, supposedly KC07 release date, is going to be over soon in Japan (or rather, tomorrow is the last day officially).


----------



## DarkZenith

ruben123 said:


> There's also an ONN V6 or something, good DAP for the money. Check the brand ONN at aliexpress, there are several players.


 

 Onn Q9: very decent little DAP (sq wise only, because UI and ergonomics are... exotic).


----------



## indieman

Anyone know of a dap that sounds as good as the X2 but with a better ui? I can't get a lot of my music to play on the x2...


----------



## eaglearrow

charliemotta said:


> That is terrible about having your clip stolen.  I have a *Ruizu 8 gig X02* that I bought, took out of the box, but honestly never used it.  I will gladly donate mine to you. I will even
> pay the shipping.  The only thing I ask is that you do the same for someone else someday when you are able to.  PM me with your address, and I will send it off to you.
> I will also include a *New *set of *KZ-EDSE*.  I have 3 of them, but only 1 pair of ears.
> 
> Charlie   ♫


 
  
  
 well done buddy.. the best thing i liked here is,  what you asked in return..


----------



## Charliemotta

Thanks, I have been in that same boat before and someone did me that favor.  Now I able to do that same favor for someone else.
 It's not a clip, but it will get him going until he's able to afford one...


----------



## sodesuka

Amazing gesture! Is this the start of straw millionaire head-fi version? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Edit: Oh wait, it's already halfway through it!


----------



## eaglearrow

A pi


charliemotta said:


> Thanks, I have been in that same boat before and someone did me that favor.  Now I able to do that same favor for someone else.
> It's not a clip, but it will get going until he's able to afford one...


 
  
 As they say... A picture speaks a million words..


----------



## EISENbricher

charliemotta said:


> Thanks, I have been in that same boat before and someone did me that favor.  Now I able to do that same favor for someone else.
> It's not a clip, but it will get going until he's able to afford one...:bigsmile_face:


Very well done. Rare to see god gesture like this nowdays.


----------



## Arty McGhee

eisenbricher said:


> Very well done. Rare to see god gesture like this nowdays.


 
  
 +1


----------



## sujitsky

charliemotta said:


> That is terrible about having your clip stolen.  I have a *Ruizu 8 gig X02* that I bought, took out of the box, but honestly never used it.  I will gladly donate mine to you. I will even
> pay the shipping.  The only thing I ask is that you do the same for someone else someday when you are able to.  PM me with your address, and I will send it off to you.
> I will also include a *New *set of *KZ-EDSE*.  I have 3 of them, but only 1 pair of ears.
> 
> Charlie   ♫


----------



## Suneth

Can anyone recommend me a over the ear headphone? it has to be cheap because my headphones wont last long. I'm using this on my PC and mostly use for gaming and movies.


----------



## DarkZenith

suneth said:


> Can anyone recommend me a over the ear headphone? it has to be cheap because my headphones wont last long. I'm using this on my PC and mostly use for gaming and movies.


 

 Takstar HI2050, Somic MH463, Superlux HD330 or HD668B...


----------



## Charliemotta

Superlux HD 668B


----------



## Suneth

darkzenith said:


> Takstar HI2050, Somic MH463, Superlux HD330 or HD668B...


 


  


charliemotta said:


> Superlux HD 668B


 

 I like the Takstar HI2050.  How Reliable are those?

  
 And these look badass with that suitecase and all. i might save a bit and go for these if they are sounds better and can withstand some torture

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Takstar-Pro-80-Prefect-HI-FI-Headset-Pro-80-Professional-Monitor-Headphones-Pro-80-Audio-DJ/1881991191.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.2.ClqV8h


----------



## sodesuka

Astrotec AX-60 is discounted to $180 from its usual $290 on Shenzhenaudio http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/weeklysale
  
 I haven't heard many good reviews about it though, I guess that's why.


----------



## Koolpep

suneth said:


> Can anyone recommend me a over the ear headphone? it has to be cheap because my headphones wont last long. I'm using this on my PC and mostly use for gaming and movies.


 
  
 What the others said - all good choices. I would recommend the Supberlux HD681 EVO as well. Depending on your budget a Sennheiser HD201 is also a good option.


----------



## altrunox

HD201 is not on the same league as the one mentioned... Well at least the Pro80 and the Evo


----------



## Inszy

koolpep said:


> Depending on your budget a Sennheiser HD201 is also a good option.


 
 Good option? In what budget? Under $5?


----------



## Suneth

koolpep said:


>


 
  
 What do you think about Sennheiser HD429S? It's available from a local dealer with 2 years of warranty.  same price as Takstar Pro 80.


----------



## indieman

inszy said:


> Good option? In what budget? Under $5? :blink:



They have great sound but the fit is meh. If the pads were thicker and the cord was shorter they'd be perfect


----------



## Inszy

They are among the worst-sounding headphones above $20. You can change earpads or cable, but it doesn't change anything.
 Any cheap AKG, Philips, Beyerdynamic, Superlux or Takstar are better than HD201.


----------



## indieman

inszy said:


> They are among the worst-sounding headphones above $20.



Guess we disagree on that


----------



## sodesuka

I don't think I've heard any headphones with better vocal rendering than HD201 for under $50 or even maybe $100. Although the rests leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Koolpep

inszy said:


> They are among the worst-sounding headphones above $20. You can change earpads or cable, but it doesn't change anything.
> Any cheap AKG, Philips, Beyerdynamic, Superlux or Takstar are better than HD201.


 

 Well, sometimes you can get them for $15 new...
  
 Some of the Supberlux are certainly better, but also more expensive. I also have not much experience with other brands entry level offerings, so only report on the ones I listened to or owned.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Koolpep

suneth said:


> What do you think about Sennheiser HD429S? It's available from a local dealer with 2 years of warranty.  same price as Takstar Pro 80.


 

 Never heard it, I heard the 448 and that is really a nice headphone. Replaced with the 449 nowadays...


----------



## BlackWing1977

Anybody had any experience with Somic V1?? It comes with detachable cable.


----------



## Suneth

koolpep said:


> Never heard it, I heard the 448 and that is really a nice headphone. Replaced with the 449 nowadays...


 

 http://en-us.sennheiser.com/over-ear-headset-smartphone-hd-429s


----------



## Hal Rockwell

blackwing1977 said:


> Anybody had any experience with Somic V1?? It comes with detachable cable.


 
  
  
 It looks exactly like Somic MM163.


----------



## Koolpep

suneth said:


> http://en-us.sennheiser.com/over-ear-headset-smartphone-hd-429s


 
  
 Thanks, I heard of it, but never heard it = listened to music with this headphone. So, according to the posting guidelines, I should not comment on any stuff I have not spend sufficient time with or own myself. 
  
 So, I will only comment and recommend things I have heard myself and spend at least an hour listening to. Otherwise it's just repeating other people's opinion....
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## jj69

I received the Wavelet Design OPUS1 “Dynamic Balanced Armature” IEM over the weekend, courtesy of PARPAR at Wavelet. I haven't spent a great deal of time listening to them yet, but initial impressions are very promising. They are very neutral sounding in general. They're not for bassheads or anything like that, nor is their sound “V-shaped”, “U-shaped,” or subject to any of the usual Head-Fi descriptive cliche's. The frequency extremes are certainly rolled off, more so in the treble than the bass region. I'd say the treble rolls off around 15-16kHz. Bass performance, on the other hand, is certainly fuller and more complete than any “traditional” single BA IEM I've heard. It's only the sub-bass that is very lean, say below 90Hz or so. Where the OPUS1 impresses the most is in detail retrieval, which is almost as good as a traditioal BA, and soundstage width and depth, which are very well rendered for what (I believe) is a relatively inexpensive IEM. They also appear to be well made and they're generally very comfortable. The cable is thick, but soft and the least few inches near each earpiece are stiff memory wire. I especially like that the L-R housings are mirror-images, so you always know left from right, even in the dark.
  
 I won't profess to understand exactly what the new “dynamic balanced armatures” used the OPUS1 are, or how they differ from traditional BAs. The entire Wavelet web site is in Korean, which I do not read. If anyone has more information on dynamic BAs, I'd be interested in learning more about them. Whatever the basis for this new technology, I think Wavelet may be onto something. There's something special about this IEM, even if I can't put my finger on exactly what that is. I should also note that I'm not sure of how these IEMs are priced in the Korean market. I understand that Wavelet has no plans to market the current model outside Korea, but I'm not sure if these are considered an entry level IEM or a pricier high end model. If they're priced at the lower end of the spectrum, they may well be an excellent choice for someone who wants a very neutral IEM with more accurate bass performance than a traditional BA, yet with almost as much detail retrieval.


----------



## Ruben123

So any other neutral wonders that compare well to SS 018 out there priced low in China? Looking for maybe gifts for mom and dad while I myself might get a KZ ANV or the likeor Huawei/ Brainwavs. They listen classical and some 80s populair music.


----------



## Tarnum

@jj69 : for your information, OPUS1 has the price of 140$ in Korean market.
 To read Korean website, you can copy some pictures in there, then use some software with OCR (optical character recognition) and copy the recognized test into Google translate. Maybe you can understand something in there.


----------



## jj69

tarnum said:


> @jj69 : for your information, OPUS1 has the price of 140$ in Korean market.


 

 Thank you.  Is that $140 in US dollars?


----------



## Tarnum

@jj69: yes, it's US dollars. How do you think about performance/price ?


----------



## altrunox

Well not a lot of news here lately...
  
 I got the VSD3 on dezember, LOL, arrived today!


----------



## EISENbricher

Wow the Chinese sellers on AliExpress....  quite had a frustrating experience. 
  
 So I spotted a nice deal on some audio gear and I was tempted. While the seller was offering free shipping to most of the countries, unfortunately India wan't one of it. All shipping methods costed north of $50 definitely was a deal breaker for me (The item itself costed about $55). 
  
 I contacted seller to find any alternative, he agreed to provide low cost shipping via SG post and said it'd cost $2 for shipping that way. For this he needed to update the item listing, that he simply forgot. I reminded him 2-3 times, then suddenly he said that $55 is not too much, and he'd send the item to me as a gift. In return he requested to spread his name among my friends and rate him good, which I agreed upon.
  
 Past 2 days, no further information. Today I contacted him back and this time he requested order id, which I of course didn't have. I showed him entire conversation, but no help. He talked like he lost memory or something. I even agreed to pay the item amount and requested again to update the listing thus providing me SG post as an alternative, but no. 
  
 I want to free stuff but at least why promise something and then pretend to not know it? Left a bitter taste.


----------



## Midgetguy

In case anyone's interested, I posted a review of the Takstar HI2050: http://www.head-fi.org/products/takstar-2050/reviews/13098


----------



## belinik

most of the time companies that work in aliexpress and taobao have multiple customer rep, so it is normal to have 'memory lapse'. Always make sure they get waht you want done before they finish.. or else you may go chase them for days.
  
 So within a month my sister broke the VJJB I purchased(in fact she manage to break 2 xiao mi piston and a VJJB within half a year, granted one of them went into the washer). So she ask me to get her some lower end headphone so she won't feel as bad. Any suggestions?


----------



## grassmudhorse1

http://www.focalprice.com/EP0527B/%CF%803.14_3.5mm_Plug_Hi_fi_In_ear_Wired_Earphones_Black.html?Currency=CAD
  
 I found these the other day on Focalprice, they look kinda like universal shelled custom IEMs. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## B9Scrambler

belinik said:


> most of the time companies that work in aliexpress and taobao have multiple customer rep, so it is normal to have 'memory lapse'. Always make sure they get waht you want done before they finish.. or else you may go chase them for days.
> 
> So within a month my sister broke the VJJB I purchased(in fact she manage to break 2 xiao mi piston and a VJJB within half a year, granted one of them went into the washer). So she ask me to get her some lower end headphone so she won't feel as bad. Any suggestions?


 
  
 Something from KZ? Usually under ten bucks and most a really well built...EDse, ED3, ED9, R35, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## EISENbricher

belinik said:


> most of the time companies that work in aliexpress and taobao have multiple customer rep, so it is normal to have 'memory lapse'. Always make sure they get waht you want done before they finish.. or else you may go chase them for days.
> 
> So within a month my sister broke the VJJB I purchased(in fact she manage to break 2 xiao mi piston and a VJJB within half a year, granted one of them went into the washer). So she ask me to get her some lower end headphone so she won't feel as bad. Any suggestions?



Yep, you're right. 

Ohh btw KZ would be fantastic choice then. For about $10 for most of their gear they sound far too good for the price. Buils quality is very good as well. Most have metal body and a very good cable, nice strain relief. 

Depending on your sister's sound preference you may want KZ ANV for balanced sound, EDSE for v shaped sound, ED8 for detailed but darker sound and good bass and so on. Btw their latest release KZ ED9 is the best sounding IEM they have produced, as per opinion of some KZ followers here. I'm yet to receive to provide an opinion but might be best choice.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

grassmudhorse1 said:


> http://www.focalprice.com/EP0527B/%CF%803.14_3.5mm_Plug_Hi_fi_In_ear_Wired_Earphones_Black.html?Currency=CAD
> 
> I found these the other day on Focalprice, they look kinda like universal shelled custom IEMs. Anyone have any experience with these?




I have those but I was yet to give them a proper listening since I was very busy and had a bunch of IEMs arriving at the same time.


----------



## ilikeiem

belinik said:


> most of the time companies that work in aliexpress and taobao have multiple customer rep, so it is normal to have 'memory lapse'. Always make sure they get waht you want done before they finish.. or else you may go chase them for days.
> 
> So within a month my sister broke the VJJB I purchased(in fact she manage to break 2 xiao mi piston and a VJJB within half a year, granted one of them went into the washer).* So she ask me to get her some lower end headphone so she won't feel as bad. Any suggestions?*


 
 How about Xiaomi Piston 3 Youth Version?   ($12 - $14 USD)


----------



## riodgarp

hi, any review for earbud 'DIY dual driver earbud from PowerBeat' yet ?


----------



## Tom22

i think the Titan 1s is worth looking into for all those interested in a open sounding earphone, with an easy fit, and fun yet balanced  sound


----------



## anticute

riodgarp said:


> hi, any review for earbud 'DIY dual driver earbud from PowerBeat' yet ?


 
 The only thing I could find was http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up-update-april-25th-2015 where it says "*湖西小筑 DIY Dual Driver* - OEM Dual Dynamic Matrix driver from PowerBeats, some of the best soundstage and micro-detail, but very neutral and doesn't have much bass reach or depth."


----------



## anticute

Double post, sorry..


----------



## B9Scrambler

Intriguing:

m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32332876986.html

m.aliexpress.com/item/32331505076.html


----------



## ozkan

This looks better.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Kiera-Moving-iron-headphones-Music-headphones-HiFi-music-headphones-Double-unit-moving-iron-headphones/1149506_32332587895.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

ozkan said:


> This looks better.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Kiera-Moving-iron-headphones-Music-headphones-HiFi-music-headphones-Double-unit-moving-iron-headphones/1149506_32332587895.html




Heck yes it does! Much better, lol. The ones I linked look mighty uncomfortable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Found the single BA model.

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32341111248.html

When/if these go on sale I might give them a whirl.


----------



## Doodier

b9scrambler said:


> Intriguing:
> 
> m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32332876986.html
> 
> m.aliexpress.com/item/32331505076.html


 
 >most comfortable wearing design
  
 Those angles? Yeah, right..


----------



## B9Scrambler

doodier said:


> >most comfortable wearing design
> 
> Those angles? Yeah, right..




Lmao...they make bold claims.


----------



## Biyankansta

Hi.
I'm ronald from bali, indonesia.
I'm newbie here. I'm a basshead.
Need your suggestion.
I lost my urbeat iem. And i want to buy some new iem heavy bass. 
I usually listened progressive song or rnb song.
Any suggestion which chinese brand i must buy?
Thank you. 

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## redfx

biyankansta said:


> Hi.
> I'm ronald from bali, indonesia.
> I'm newbie here. I'm a basshead.
> Need your suggestion.
> ...


 
Tennmak Dulcimer - strong bass, very clear mid and good treble.


----------



## LRManenti

K





biyankansta said:


> Hi.
> I'm ronald from bali, indonesia.
> I'm newbie here. I'm a basshead.
> Need your suggestion.
> ...




KZ ED8 seems like a good buy, and it's reasonably cheap too


----------



## ilikeiem

biyankansta said:


> Hi.
> I'm ronald from bali, indonesia.
> I'm newbie here. I'm a basshead.
> Need your suggestion.
> ...


 
 KZ-RS1, SIDY-DM3


----------



## bhazard

Got the ED9. Another one that isn't too bad so far. Meaty bass, treble seems rolled off a bit. Typical KZ signature so far.
  
 Needs tip rolling before I can give any definitive impression on it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> Got the ED9. Another one that isn't too bad so far. Meaty bass, treble seems rolled off a bit. Typical KZ signature so far.
> 
> Needs tip rolling before I can give any definitive impression on it.


 
 Awesome  Any thoughts on the different filters? I find the brass ones a little too EDse-like in the treble for my preferences (ie. splashy).


----------



## twister6

As promised, here is my detailed review of Trasam HA-2 portable amplifier, available at: http://penonaudio.com/TRASAM-HA2plus
  
 I have been noticing lately a lot of people using portable headphone amplifiers, and often for a wrong reason.  Without a doubt, a portable amplifier looks cool strapped to your DAP or a smartphone with a rubber band, but you obviously would want to get one for its functionality, not just looks.  Driving high impedance headphones is always a challenge where a typical smartphone or an average power DAP won’t be able to do it efficiently, unless you push the volume output high where you are operating in saturation region.  Or perhaps you are not happy with HO output or sound sig of your DAP and want to bypass internal amp by using external one from LO.  Another good reason is while using your audio source at a lower volume to preserve a battery while amplifying signal externally and taking advantage of portable amp's built-in battery.  
  
 Whatever your reason is, you might want to take a look at the latest HA-2 from Trasam which I just got a chance to play around with.  I wasn’t even looking to test more amps/dacs, but Trasam statement about challenging sound quality of FiiO E12 really caught my attention.  I don't have original E12, but do have their IEM edition of E12A, and decided it will be a nice test to put HA-2 against E12A along with E11k and C5 amps, and also see how it pairs up with some of my DAPs.  Here is what I found.
  
 There is nothing special about the packaging it arrived in.  It was just a basic brown carton box with a foam cutout inside for the amp and a bag with accessories.  Not sure if Trasam is going for “environmentally” safe packaging, though foam would defeat this purpose, or maybe they just decided to save on coast.  Either way, inside of the box you will find a small portable amp with dimensions of about 95mm x 60mm x 15mm and somewhat resembling footprint of Topping NX1.  In addition to HA-2 amp, accessories included usb to micro-usb charging cable, a rubber band, and 3M stick-on silicone “feet”.  I was happy to see micro-usb cable, meaning I don’t have to deal with mini usb to charge the amp, and was pleased with its quality considering micro-usb connector had extended plug.  Such connector is very rare to come across and great to use with your smartphone inside of heavy duty cases.  I would have liked to see a basic 3.5mm LO cable; perhaps Trasam can consider it in the future.
  
_Unboxing and Accessories._
  

  

  

  

  
  
 In terms of a build quality, HA-2 has a sturdy aluminum shell which is always a good choice for heat dissipation.  Design and features of HA-2 are rather minimalistic.  At the top you have a power on/off switch (actually ALPS quality switch), 2x 3.5mm ports for HO and Line In, and rotary volume knob with a numbered dial.  At the bottom you have micro-usb charging port and led right next to it.  There are no High/Low gain switch or Bass boost we come to expect from other portable amp designs.  Though bass boost is not a deal breaker for me, having a gain switch would have been a good idea in HA-2 considering its high output power.  My only concern here is that having an independent power switch means that you have to be always aware of your volume level when you switch HA-2 on so you don’t blow your drivers and your ears.  While switching between different headphones, I made sure to turn down the volume before turning this portable amp on.  On contrary, E12A and C5 volume knob has twist to turn power so you never have to worry about high output level at power on.
  
_Design._
  

  

  

  

  
  
 In case if some of you are thinking that review has been not too complimentary so far, you will be in for a nice surprise since I’m getting to the best part of it - a sound test!  This is where HA-2 was able to redeem itself and made me forget about the packaging and power switch.  Taking full advantage of 3 socketed OPA2604 top performance OpAmps, looks like Trasam designed a portable amplifier with a clearly neutral and a very transparent sound signature.  With an above average soundstage width and relatively dark background, I was very pleased with its sound.  
  
 From a limited available spec, I read about 16 ohm to 150 ohm output impedance, while I was able to drive ATH-R70x (470 ohm) with an authority of a full power and volume dial on HA-2 at only 50%.  The HO output is definitely very powerful, and I would go as far as suggesting that it's more suitable for full size high impedance cans rather than efficient low impedance IEMs.  Don't get me wrong, I tested it with a number of my IEMs, but couldn't go pass 25%-30% with most of them.  Perhaps that's where a low/high gain switch would have been appropriate.  Also, even at such high power and with some of my sensitive IEMs, I still heard the same level of hiss as I get with N6, X3ii, or AK120ii DAPs - it wasn't any harsher or louder.  Of course, high power comes at a cost of battery endurance.  According to the spec, HA-2 implemented a dual power supply with +/- 8.3V 1A output, indeed, very impressive.  But even with its 2000 mAh battery, you will get approximately _only 8 hours_ of playback time.
  
 Furthermore, I found it to be an excellent pair up with my smartphone (Galaxy Note 4) and experienced no EMI interference.  Sound was clean, transparent (literally just like a scaled up HO output of my Note 4), and with enough power to drive even demanding cans.
  
 Next, I tried to see how HA-2 stacks up against its competition.
  

  
  
 Keeping in mind pricing E11k ($60), HA-2 ($79), E12A ($159), and C5 ($160), I found the following when comparing these four: 
  
 E11k - a little warmer/smoother and a bit less detailed, average soundstage.
 HA-2 - neutral and very transparent, above average soundstage.
 E12A - neutral and transparent, a touch more sparkle at the top, and a touch wider than HA-2.
 C5 - balanced neutral with a bit of coloration, wider/deeper soundstage.
  
 These comparison results stayed consistent while also testing w/different DAPs (N6, X3ii, and AK120ii) including E11k, E12A, and HA-2 amps.
  
_- with N6_
 HA-2 - relatively neutral, transparent, with a sound being a touch smoother and a bit narrower.
 vs HA-2, E11k is a little smoother and less detailed.
 vs HA-2, E12A has a nearly identical sound sig, FiiO is a touch wider.
  
_- with X3ii_
 HA-2 is brighter, more detailed and wider than X3ii built-in amp.
 vs HA-2, E11k is a little smoother and less detailed.
 vs HA-2, E12A has a nearly identical sound sig, FiiO is a touch wider.
  
_- with AK120ii_
 HA-2 brightens up a sound, a little more detailed, crispier.
 vs HA-2, E11k is a little smoother and less detailed.
 vs HA-2, E12A has a nearly identical sound sig, FiiO is a touch wider.
  

  
  
*Summary.*
  
 In conclusion, when it comes to sound quality I can definitely confirm that HA-2 could go head-to-head with E12A at half the price.  Of course, if you factor in E12A having a gain switch and bass boost, and better battery life - the price difference will be more justifiable.  But if you need to drive a pair of demanding full size or IEM headphones and looking for something cheap and portable - Trasam HA-2 will do an excellent job!


----------



## Wokei

twister6....Good review buddy..cheers


----------



## altrunox

twister6 said:


> _- with AK120ii_
> HA-2 brightens up a sound, *a little more detailed,* crispier.


 
  
 LOL!
 Every time I desire less the AK DAPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 BTW, nice review!


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > _- with AK120ii_
> ...


 
  
 To my ears and with my set of headphones, AK120ii is not super revealing.  I mean, it has a detailed sound but with a right amp you can take it to the next level.  That is why a lot of AK120ii/240 users like to pair up their DAP with Chord HUGO


----------



## Tom22

Go wireless without going broke,  Brainwavz BLU 100s! 
  
 Here is my review of them below:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-100-bluetooth-iems/reviews/13127


----------



## hakushondaimao

wokei said:


> @twister6....Good review buddy..cheers


 

 +1. Great write-up, @twister6.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Great review of the Ha-2. Looks like a nice budget option


----------



## sodesuka

So it seems Fidue A73 has come out without much fanfare
 http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A73
  
 They also have A65 and A71Ti
 http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A65
 http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A71TI-Tech
  
 If anything Fidue's stuff always looks good imo.


----------



## Shawn71

sodesuka said:


> So it seems Fidue A73 has come out without much fanfare
> http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A73
> 
> They also have A65 and A71Ti
> ...


 

 May be! And wondering what A71 TI-Tech has than A71 other than $20 price difference (less)?....hmm...may be PA's copy/paste error in the description.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 and no addition to low A3X and A8X top end series....


----------



## EISENbricher

Fidue A33 as well, but only on their eBay store : http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIDUE-A33-Micro-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Quality-Wire-Control-Audio-In-Ear-Earphone-/121650451104?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c52ee92a0


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> Fidue A33 as well, but only on their eBay store : http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIDUE-A33-Micro-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Quality-Wire-Control-Audio-In-Ear-Earphone-/121650451104?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c52ee92a0


 
 Oh ok....may be they add soon to their webstore.....it looks promising on the build for the price being offered....but calling 8mm driver as micro dynamic one?


----------



## Shawn71

Darn, those South korean silicon tips intriguing much.....


----------



## ilikeiem

shawn71 said:


> May be! And wondering what A71 TI-Tech has than A71 other than $20 price difference (less)?....hmm...may be PA's copy/paste error in the description.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

The thread seems a little dormant lately and I have so many new IEMs to write first impressions about but I can't cause I caught a cold that transformed into a severe sinusitis and everything I listen to just sounds so weird, muffled and lacking in extension and detail.
  
 So in the meantime I decided to maybe purchase another IEM to help me feel better and get well sooner.
  
 Any thoughts on MKLL M1 from Penon?
 80$ seems a little steep for trial and error.


----------



## EISENbricher

hal rockwell said:


> The thread seems a little dormant lately and I have so many new IEMs to write first impressions about but I can't cause I caught a cold that transformed into a severe sinusitis and *everything I listen to just sounds so weird, muffled and lacking in extension and detail.*
> 
> So in the meantime I decided to maybe purchase another IEM to help me feel better and get well sooner.
> 
> ...


 
 Haha that's quite an audiophile way of explaining symptoms xD 
 I wonder how your Doc did  react lol


----------



## kaiteck

This may sound a bit irrelevant but..
  
 For those who are also interested in chinese speakers, I've found some.
   
 Swan hivi m200mkiii $400 to $600
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.bVgH9k&id=35828919519&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&_u=e24i202u517e&abbucket=17
  
 Reviews:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/563723/a-bundle-of-extreme-musical-happiness-a-review-of-the-swans-m200-mkiii
 http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/swans2/1.html

  
 Phenix speaker
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-492894908.2.ySYjRz&id=13002893056
  
 Others:
 http://blog.renren.com/share/240448492/15961342249
  
 For now, I only can find much info abt Hivi Swans. Not much Info can found on phenix and other brands :/ Would appreciate if someone can give more info abt it.
  
  
  Update : forgot to mention. Hivi seems to be providing diy kits.
  
 http://www.hivi.com/products/detail.aspx?pid=100000223369811
 http://www.hivi.com/products/detail.aspx?pid=100000218459674
 english : http://www.hivi.us/products/detail.aspx?pid=100087466297977

  
 Smells like Ikea ﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿​


----------



## peter123

kaiteck said:


> This may sound a bit irrelevant but..
> 
> For those who are also interested in chinese speakers, I've found some.
> 
> ...




Fwiw Swans has been available in Norway for a couple of years now and they're generally considered to be great value for money. 

I think the biggest problem with buying speakers from Taobao (and similar sites) is that the freight tends to be very high.....


----------



## kaiteck

peter123 said:


> Fwiw Swans has been available in Norway for a couple of years now and they're generally considered to be great value for money.
> 
> I think the biggest problem with buying speakers from Taobao (and similar sites) is that the freight tends to be very high.....


 
 Yea... Even in singapore, it seems that I have to pay $80 as shipping fee.


----------



## kaiteck

But the thing is that, for example , the m200mkiii is selling SGD$600 locally but taobao sells about SGD$380 only ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ﻿​


----------



## peter123

Good point, that would still make it a good deal


----------



## earfonia

twister6 said:


> ...
> 
> Keeping in mind pricing E11k ($60), HA-2 ($79), E12A ($159), and C5 ($160), I found the following when comparing these four:
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of all, thanks for the review! Excellent as always!
  
 Since HA2+ is using OPA2604, I'm actually surprised to read that it sounds neutral and transparent. So far all OPA2604 based amp that I tried, all sounded warm and somehow lacking of clarity and transparency. This makes me interested to hear HA2+, to hear how Trasam could tweak OPA2604 to sound neutral and transparent.


----------



## twister6

earfonia said:


> Quote:First of all, thanks for the review! Excellent as always!
> 
> Since HA2+ is using OPA2604, I'm actually surprised to read that it sounds neutral and transparent. So far all OPA2604 based amp that I tried, all sounded warm and somehow lacking of clarity and transparency. This makes me interested to hear HA2+, to hear how Trasam could tweak OPA2604 to sound neutral and transparent.


 
  
 I haven't been paying too much attention to IC part numbers except for DACs, but now I do as well for opamps.  OPA2604 is a well respected Burr Brown/TI part, but I don't think I have any previous experience with it.  I didn't take HA-2 apart, but saw pictures where opamp is actually socketed.  So would be interesting to test it with other backward-compatible parts with a same pinout.
  
 I was very impressed, especially with my smartphone.  To my ears (wearing MSR7 ) it sounds very transparent, almost no coloration at all.  Would be curious to hear what you find out.


----------



## mrmoto050

sodesuka said:


> So it seems Fidue A73 has come out without much fanfare
> http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A73
> 
> They also have A65 and A71Ti
> ...


 
 it looks like you can only get it with a mic, unless it has detacables, I'm not interested.


----------



## twister6

mrmoto050 said:


> sodesuka said:
> 
> 
> > So it seems Fidue A73 has come out without much fanfare
> ...


 
  
 I'm actually looking forward to test A65 and A73.  With in-line remote/mic, don't care about mic but considering X3ii and upcoming X5ii support in-line remote for playback control - the cable doesn't look too bad now


----------



## mochill

The new a71ti seems more interesting


----------



## earfonia

twister6 said:


> I haven't been paying too much attention to IC part numbers except for DACs, but now I do as well for opamps.  OPA2604 is a well respected Burr Brown/TI part, but I don't think I have any previous experience with it.  I didn't take HA-2 apart, but saw pictures where opamp is actually socketed.  So would be interesting to test it with other backward-compatible parts with a same pinout.
> 
> I was very impressed, especially with my smartphone.  To my ears (wearing MSR7 ) it sounds very transparent, almost no coloration at all.  Would be curious to hear what you find out.


 
  
 That's good to know that the op-amp is socketed! Great Tx!
 Op-Amp sound is not always the same, depending on the circuit. I have around 3 amps that use OPA2604, generally they are a little too warm sounding for me, so I usually replace them with something else. Another experience is with a DAC, Sound Blaster X7. I did Op-Amp Rolling on SB X7, also found the OPA604 (the single version of OPA2604) sounds a little too warm for my taste. That's why I'm curious if Trasam manage to make them sound natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will try one when have a chance!  Thanks again for the review!


----------



## twister6

earfonia said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been paying too much attention to IC part numbers except for DACs, but now I do as well for opamps.  OPA2604 is a well respected Burr Brown/TI part, but I don't think I have any previous experience with it.  I didn't take HA-2 apart, but saw pictures where opamp is actually socketed.  So would be interesting to test it with other backward-compatible parts with a same pinout.
> ...


 
  
 Here is what I found: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-High-version-OPA-2604-parallel-Top-sound-chip-Hi-Fi-Miniature-movable-professional-portable/32299847280.html


----------



## miceblue

twister6 said:


> As promised, here is my detailed review of Trasam HA-2 portable amplifier, available at: [COLOR=0000FF]http://penonaudio.com/TRASAM-HA2plus[/COLOR]



How does the HA-2 compare to the original HA-2? lol

Just like the C5 vs the original C5.


----------



## ilikeiem

This 1More(Xiaomi Company Partners) earphone is very interesting.


----------



## rontant

Xiaomi invading UK?
  
 http://www.androidheadlines.com/2015/05/xiaomi-sizes-uk-beta-testing-accessory-store.html
  
 http://www.mi.com/en/


----------



## dashu

Has somebody listened to DZAT DR10 and DZAT DR5? I am wondering how their sounds are as I am considering to purchase them. Can anybody advise? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jj69

Just received KZ ED9 today.  Very impressive looking and impressive build quality. 
  
 Straight from the box with no burn in, and with the pre-installed shiny/polished filters, they have a fun sound with boosted bass, but done in a way that isn't as disgusting as most "basshead" models.  It's a fun sound that some may enjoy. 
  
 With the dull/brushed filters, however, the ED9 sounds like a very serious iem.  The bass may be a bit recessed, but I'm listening with zero time on them.  Do the ED9's change noticeablyi with burn in?


----------



## Suneth

jj69 said:


> Just received KZ ED9 today.  Very impressive looking and impressive build quality.
> 
> 
> Straight from the box with no burn in, and with the pre-installed shiny/polished filters, they have a fun sound with boosted bass, but done in a way that isn't as disgusting as most "basshead" models.  It's a fun sound that some may enjoy.
> ...


 
 I wanted to confirm about filters so i asked the seller. he's clueless.  could you provide a image of the filters or link to the seller you bought?


----------



## ilikeiem

suneth said:


> I wanted to confirm about filters so i asked the seller. he's clueless.  could you provide a image of the filters or link to the seller you bought?


 
 You can take a look in Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Impressions Thread.


----------



## lordduck

I'm looking for some IEM's with very good sound isolation. I was looking at shure se215spe or etymotics earphones having heard such good about the isolation.

I was wondering if there were asian IEM's that were just as good or better?

I have a budget of around 100-150$

Thanks!


----------



## clee290

lordduck said:


> I'm looking for some IEM's with very good sound isolation. I was looking at shure se215spe or etymotics earphones having heard such good about the isolation.
> 
> I was wondering if there were asian IEM's that were just as good or better?
> 
> ...


 

 Check out Vsonic VSD2/S, VSD3/S, VSD5. Mopped X3, X6.


----------



## mochill

Etymotic are know for its isolation


----------



## Shawn71

lordduck said:


> I'm looking for some IEM's with very good sound isolation. I was looking at shure se215spe or etymotics earphones having heard such good about the isolation.
> 
> I was wondering if there were asian IEM's that were just as good or better?
> 
> ...


 
  
 What's your priority? Isolation first, sound then or the other way or both but little trade-off is ok?......as many will post their opinions based on that, cld help you narrow down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your budget is pretty decent,seems good to get a good/better sounding IEMs, but when it comes to isolation, that's very a handful among the bunch.


----------



## lordduck

shawn71 said:


> What's your priority? Isolation first, sound then or the other way or both but little trade-off is ok?......as many will post their opinions based on that, cld help you narrow down.  your budget is pretty decent,seems good to get a good/better sounding IEMs, but when it comes to isolation, that's very a handful among the bunch.




I'd say isolation first. Sound quality a very close second. I take the bus and subway every day and the constant buzzing noise is driving me nuts.


----------



## sodesuka

lordduck said:


> I'd say isolation first. Sound quality a very close second. I take the bus and subway every day and the constant buzzing noise is driving me nuts.


 
  
 Since you really need the isolation, investing toward a custom might be a good idea. There are some cheaper custom like Alclair nowadays. The cheapest is still double your budget but it probably will be worth it.


----------



## lordduck

Unfortunately my budget can't really go up, I went back to school full time a couple months ago.


----------



## EISENbricher

lordduck said:


> I'm looking for some IEM's with very good sound isolation. I was looking at shure se215spe or etymotics earphones having heard such good about the isolation.
> 
> I was wondering if there were asian IEM's that were just as good or better?
> 
> ...


 
 From what I've heard Vsonics offer pretty good isolation.


----------



## Ruben123

And so does Etymotic Research.


----------



## Shawn71

ruben123 said:


> And so does Etymotic Research.


 

 Yep, Ety tops anything else......


----------



## ozkan

lordduck said:


> Unfortunately my budget can't really go up, I went back to school full time a couple months ago.




Etymotic Mk5 or Hf5


----------



## ilikeiem

lordduck said:


> Unfortunately my budget can't really go up, I went back to school full time a couple months ago.


 
 I would suggest that you invest on eartips instead.


----------



## Singleton

ilikeiem said:


> I would suggest that you invest on eartips instead.


 
 I agree with you as Chinese manufacturers usually cut corners in terms of quality on eartips. I would recommend eartips from reputable manufacturers like AKG, Audio Technica and Pioneer as they use good quality materials.
  
 Here is an great example of a cheap low quality eartips on a cheap IEM made by a Chinese manufacture:
http://aud.dx.com/product/ssk-ep-am13-in-ear-mega-bass-stereo-earphones-white-golden-961339656#.VVneJ0ayx5U
  
 Here is an great example of a reputable manufacturers eartips on a quality IEM:
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-IM50-symphonic-driver-Monitor-headphones/dp/B00FWGU10G/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1431953364&sr=1-15&keywords=akg+iem


----------



## EISENbricher

singleton said:


> I agree with you as Chinese manufacturers usually cut corners in terms of quality on eartips. I would recommend eartips from reputable manufacturers like AKG, Audio Technica and Pioneer as they use good quality materials.
> 
> Here is an great example of a cheap low quality eartips on a cheap IEM made by a Chinese manufacture:
> http://aud.dx.com/product/ssk-ep-am13-in-ear-mega-bass-stereo-earphones-white-golden-961339656#.VVneJ0ayx5U
> ...


 
 JVC Spiral dots and Spinfits for silicone and Comply for Foam are nice choices.


----------



## Singleton

eisenbricher said:


> JVC Spiral dots and Spinfits for silicone and Comply for Foam are nice choices.


 

 I agree but other headfiers may choose others as it may fit their ears better though.


----------



## peter123

singleton said:


> I agree but other headfiers may choose others as it may fit their ears better though.




Lol, I've replaced the included tips on all of my A-T IEM's with no name Chinese tips that I've bought on the Internet so I'd guess I agree with you that tips are important but I disagree with your assumption that brand IEM's has better quality than others


----------



## Inszy

You can buy custom eartips.


----------



## EISENbricher

peter123 said:


> Lol, I've replaced the included tips on all of my A-T IEM's with no name Chinese tips that I've bought on the Internet so I'd guess I agree with you that tips are important but I disagree with your assumption that brand IEM's has better quality than others



+1
Same here.


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> Lol, I've replaced the included tips on all of my A-T IEM's with no name Chinese tips that I've bought on the Internet so I'd guess I agree with you that tips are important but I disagree with your assumption that brand IEM's has better quality than others


 
  
 +1
 Most brands tips are made by this chinese dudes


----------



## luberconn

i wish i could find tips like the stock xiaomi piston2 tips.  i like the real thin wide bore silicones.  i've tried vmoda bliss, some that came with my T1E, some cheap jlabs ones and a few others and the stock xiaomi piston tips seem to fit me the best and i like hte sound the best.


----------



## Singleton

Well the Chinese made globally known branded ones have better consistency in terms of quality control when compared to a Chinese manufactures domestically known branded ones.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Just found it, a DIY DAP. The seller made it because he couldn't find any DAP on the market has the sound signature which he likes. ( like a boss, lol )

 specs : rockbox  os, WM8740 + AD827, 2000mAh battery (meh)

 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.40.CSl3LN&id=42526860727&ns=1&_u=e2bg0ret9c99&abbucket=6#detail


 The headphone sits next to it, isn't a Beats headphone, right?




 How do you guys think, is it worth trying ? Actually i think it looks pretty badass tho.


----------



## kaiteck

shinayasaki said:


> Just found it, a DIY DAP. The seller made it because he couldn't find any DAP on the market has the sound signature which he likes. ( like a boss, lol )
> 
> 
> specs : rockbox  os, WM8740 + AD827, 2000mAh battery (meh)
> ...



I would think its best to ask seller if he makes usb dac.. If there's any software issue on ur dap, u are all alone


----------



## ShinAyasaki

kaiteck said:


> I would think its best to ask seller if he makes usb dac.. If there's any software issue on ur dap, u are all alone


 
 it also has a digital coaxial input to be used as an external DAC. But you're right, i need to ask for some more information (by my very poor Chinese xD ).


----------



## kaiteck

shinayasaki said:


> it also has a digital coaxial input to be used as an external DAC. But you're right, i need to ask for some more information (by my very poor Chinese xD ).



You can post the conversation if you dun understand. Im a chinese and may be able to help


----------



## ilikeiem

KZ-ATE, I put more photos in Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Impressions Thread.


----------



## Singleton

ilikeiem said:


> KZ-ATE, I put more photos in Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Impressions Thread.


 
  
 Looks unique eartip and housing wise... ...btw how does it sound when compared with others within its price range and where did you get it and for how much?


----------



## ilikeiem

singleton said:


> Looks unique eartip and housing wise... ...btw how does it sound when compared with others within its price range and where did you get it and for how much?


 
 So I bought it for $9.87 USD.  Within its price range, none can beat it right now.


----------



## Singleton

ilikeiem said:


> So I bought it for $9.87 USD.  Within its price range, none can beat it right now.


 
 Can you please post a link to where you got it from?


----------



## ilikeiem

singleton said:


> Can you please post a link to where you got it from?


 
 I got 62% discount from Official KZ flagship store (http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1358152).   I believe many people in Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Impressions Thread also get the discount. You can ask them there too.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/3810


----------



## EarTips

go straight to Buy Now, price at *$9.98*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ATE-Copper-Driver-Ear-Hook-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-Sport-Headphones-For-Running-With-Foam/32337313320.html


----------



## Singleton

^+1


----------



## Singleton

eartips said:


> go straight to Buy Now, price at *$9.98*
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ATE-Copper-Driver-Ear-Hook-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-Sport-Headphones-For-Running-With-Foam/32337313320.html


 
 Thanks


----------



## RasoM

Hey guys, I wanted to ask you for a help/advice, I wanted to buy some IEMs for my daily music listening and some video editing, because they for sure have better quality than Iphone's headphones (maybe  ) so If you guys can please tell me some nice IEMs under 50$ which are working on iphone 5s and that are cool in ear (it can be in some color or transparent or something cool)..
  
 Thanks so much guys, waiting for some good advices and hopefully to finaly buy IEMs


----------



## EISENbricher

rasom said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to ask you for a help/advice, I wanted to buy some IEMs for my daily music listening and some video editing, because they for sure have better quality than Iphone's headphones (maybe  ) so If you guys can please tell me some nice IEMs under 50$ which are working on iphone 5s and that are cool in ear (it can be in some color or transparent or something cool)..
> 
> Thanks so much guys, waiting for some good advices and hopefully to finaly buy IEMs


 
 I'd recommend Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. Quite an impressive IEM as it jumps much above the asking price. And as per your requirement, it's cool in ear. Very tiny and comfortable. 
 Head over to Zero Audio thread for more info and information : http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread/5070
  
 Also you may check out KZ ED9, one of the latest release by a Chinese brand called Knowledge Zenith. Arguably one of the top notch SQ you can get under $100, and that at just a price hovering around $10. Check out KZ ATE as well, they are sporty variety with good SQ and currently under $10 with discount. Head over to KZ thread for info : http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/3810


----------



## ilikeiem

rasom said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to ask you for a help/advice, I wanted to buy some IEMs for my daily music listening and some video editing, because they for sure have better quality than Iphone's headphones (maybe  ) so If you guys can please tell me some nice IEMs under 50$ which are working on iphone 5s and that are cool in ear (it can be in some color or transparent or something cool)..
> 
> Thanks so much guys, waiting for some good advices and hopefully to finaly buy IEMs


 
 I would suggest that you buy 1MORE IEM (http://www.1more.com).  
  
 http://www.1more.com/product/show-174.html
  
 If you're curious who are they. See this: http://www.1more.com/about/index.html


----------



## anticute

ilikeiem said:


> I would suggest that you buy 1MORE IEM (http://www.1more.com).
> 
> http://www.1more.com/product/show-174.html
> 
> If you're curious who are they. See this: http://www.1more.com/about/index.html


 
 Never heard of that one. Is it any good? Has somebody here tried it, and if so, what were your impressions?


----------



## ilikeiem

anticute said:


> Never heard of that one. Is it any good? Has somebody here tried it, and if so, what were your impressions?


 
 Yes, of course. It's very good.  If you like Xiaomi IEM/headphone, you know how good they are.


----------



## Ulti

Damnit, I went on a hiatus for a while and only recently sold off pretty much all my IEMs (RE0s, PFE112s, SE215s, HSA Crystal, GR07, TF10s, X10s, CK10s, B2s, UE700s, FXT90s, EQ5s, HF5s, EPH100s) leaving me with only my VSonic VSD3, Ostry KC06A, Xiaomi Piston 2, EarSonics SM3 and Heir Audio 3.Ai.S but now I ended up getting some IM02 and KZ ATE after coming back to HF. 
  
 I really like my Ostry KC06A (everyday home use as their isolation is average) and I'm sure I'll like the IM02 as I loved my CK10s (only sold them to fund the IM02s as I wanted something newer and read they're very similar) so those are definitely keepers. Then I'll decide which to keep and which to sell depending on these groupings:
 EarSonics SM3 vs Heir Audio 3.Ai.S (no need to have more than 1 triple BA IEM IMO) 
 VSonic VSD3 vs KZ ATE vs Xiaomi Piston 2 (used for travelling purposes/outdoors where I'm not bothered if they break or get lost)
  
 Over the last few months, I also tried out the Moxpad X3 and Huawei Honor IEMs but they're not very good IMO. Getting a good seal with the X3 was difficult with the triple flange tips so I went back to the single flange and it's quite bassy. The Huawei Honor IEMs are very congested and lack detail and although they're made out of metal, the build quality is pretty poor. At least going for these Chinese IEMs are much cheaper than back in 2011 when I was buying all the mid level IEMs from $50-200. 
  
 Anyway, I'm going off topic now and my main point is damn you HF for drawing me back in even though I managed to stay away for almost 3 years!


----------



## Wokei

ulti said:


> Damnit, I went on a hiatus for a while and only recently sold off pretty much all my IEMs (RE0s, PFE112s, SE215s, HSA Crystal, GR07, TF10s, X10s, CK10s, B2s, UE700s, FXT90s, EQ5s, HF5s, EPH100s) leaving me with only my VSonic VSD3, Ostry KC06A, Xiaomi Piston 2, EarSonics SM3 and Heir Audio 3.Ai.S but now I ended up getting some IM02 and KZ ATE after coming back to HF.
> 
> I really like my Ostry KC06A (everyday home use as their isolation is average) and I'm sure I'll like the IM02 as I loved my CK10s (only sold them to fund the IM02s as I wanted something newer and read they're very similar) so those are definitely keepers. Then I'll decide which to keep and which to sell depending on these groupings:
> EarSonics SM3 vs Heir Audio 3.Ai.S (no need to have more than 1 triple BA IEM IMO)
> ...


 
  
 Welcome Back again after 3 years ..run while you can ...LOL


----------



## slowpickr

ulti said:


> Damnit, I went on a hiatus for a while and only recently sold off pretty much all my IEMs (RE0s, PFE112s, SE215s, HSA Crystal, GR07, TF10s, X10s, CK10s, B2s, UE700s, FXT90s, EQ5s, HF5s, EPH100s) leaving me with only my VSonic VSD3, Ostry KC06A, Xiaomi Piston 2, EarSonics SM3 and Heir Audio 3.Ai.S but now I ended up getting some IM02 and KZ ATE after coming back to HF.
> 
> I really like my Ostry KC06A (everyday home use as their isolation is average) and I'm sure I'll like the IM02 as I loved my CK10s (only sold them to fund the IM02s as I wanted something newer and read they're very similar) so those are definitely keepers. Then I'll decide which to keep and which to sell depending on these groupings:
> EarSonics SM3 vs Heir Audio 3.Ai.S (no need to have more than 1 triple BA IEM IMO)
> ...


 
  
 You need to venture over to the Titan 1 thread


----------



## peter123

ilikeiem said:


> Yes, of course. It's very good.  If you like Xiaomi IEM/headphone, you know how good they are.




Interesting, in whay areas do they outperform the ED9?


----------



## lesp4ul

Does anyone have both vsonic an16 & kz ate? How are they compared? Thanks.


----------



## ilikeiem

peter123 said:


> Interesting, in whay areas do they outperform the ED9?


 
  
 IMHO,
  
 ED9 is still too heavy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  1MORE has better build quality.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Even though ED9(shiny filter) has better sound resolution, sub bass is boosted too much. I can hear bass note much easier with 1MORE.
 With good seal, 1MORE is much more pleasant to listen to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   more comfortable and I can wear it while sleeping.


----------



## peter123

ilikeiem said:


> IMHO,
> 
> ED9 is still too heavy.    1MORE has better build quality.  :rolleyes:
> 
> ...




Ok, thank you. I find the ergonomics on the ED9 to be pretty good so I'd guess I'm in luck then


----------



## Ulti

wokei said:


> Welcome Back again after 3 years ..run while you can ...LOL


 
  
 Wokei, thank you for the much needed advice. They're out to get me already!
  


slowpickr said:


> You need to venture over to the Titan 1 thread


 
  
 See what I mean!


----------



## Wokei

Fitting for ED9 for me was good ......dont think they are heavy imho ....wait till you put on Brainwavz R3 ....now that is a beast ...LOL


----------



## Wokei

ulti said:


> Wokei, thank you for the much needed advice. They're out to get me already!
> 
> 
> See what I mean!


 
  
 I know right ...from your post ..you had some very good gears .....cross over to Titan thread ....hahaha..there's no turning back then ....me ....will stay in me corner ...LOL


----------



## RasoM

Thanks so much on your replay, I forgot maybe to say, that I would love some IEMs which are more "stage performance" type because I have some of normal headphones, I would love to have some on these type (pic is random from google: https://www.google.at/search?q=iems&client=opera&hs=2ZT&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=_7ZcVcuaC8WgsgHSy4DYDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=791#tbm=isch&q=iem+headphones&imgdii=RUe6IKeWTacUVM%3A%3BRUe6IKeWTacUVM%3A%3BmRr3cS211KCWfM%3A&imgrc=RUe6IKeWTacUVM%253A%3Bd2n5qYUXp8OtFM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.headfonia.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2010%252F06%252Fjhaudio_triple_def2.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.headfonia.com%252Fin-ears-headphone-recommendations%252F%3B846%3B343 ) 
  
 Thanks one more time


----------



## Ulti

wokei said:


> I know right ...from your post ..you had some very good gears .....cross over to Titan thread ....hahaha..there's no turning back then ....me ....will stay in me corner ...LOL


 
 Move up and let me join you. Someone will come soon and talk to us about the Titan though heh.


----------



## RasoM

I was thinking to buy these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-M6-PRO-Universal-Fit-Noise-Isolating-Musician-s-In-Ear-Monitors-wi-/131505231011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e5294a3 have anybody tested them? what is the quality? 

 Should I get them for enjoying in good sounds?


----------



## altrunox

> I managed to stay away for almost 3 years!


 
  
 NO! You shouldn't have done it...
 Now it's probably too late, good luck.


----------



## Suneth

rasom said:


> I was thinking to buy these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-M6-PRO-Universal-Fit-Noise-Isolating-Musician-s-In-Ear-Monitors-wi-/131505231011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e5294a3 have anybody tested them? what is the quality?
> 
> Should I get them for enjoying in good sounds?


 

 Why not buy from MEElec official site? Same price and  you get their official warranty ( lifetime replacement warranty) personally i don't trust ebay sellers to honor the warranty.


  
 I can't speak for the quality but M6 pro is in my bucket list 

  
 This will give you an idea

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/752533/m6-pro-impressions


----------



## Inszy

They are very good - if you want bright sound. And they aren't noise isolating.


----------



## twister6

Just to make sure you guys don't miss a few eye candy shots of KZ ED9 and KZ ATE here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/6255#post_11621224


----------



## Wokei

twister6 said:


> Just to make sure you guys don't miss a few eye candy shots of KZ ED9 and KZ ATE here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/6255#post_11621224


 
  
 Hope you dont mind ...me posted that post at the KZ thread too ...cheers


----------



## farisq

U can also buy here
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/m6-pro-universal-fit-noise-isolating-musicians-in-ear-monitors-with-detachable-cables/
  
 good reputable store


----------



## IronPaul

So how do you like your IM02 among the heir, KC06A and VSD3?


----------



## indieman

rasom said:


> I was thinking to buy these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-M6-PRO-Universal-Fit-Noise-Isolating-Musician-s-In-Ear-Monitors-wi-/131505231011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e5294a3 have anybody tested them? what is the quality?
> 
> Should I get them for enjoying in good sounds?


 
 I really like the pros. Go here for more info http://www.head-fi.org/t/749797/meelectronics-m6-pro-musicians-in-ear-monitors/240#post_11604427


inszy said:


> They are very good - if you want bright sound. And they aren't noise isolating.


 
 With the right tips they are not as bright and isolate much better.


----------



## hotteen

rasom said:


> I was thinking to buy these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-M6-PRO-Universal-Fit-Noise-Isolating-Musician-s-In-Ear-Monitors-wi-/131505231011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e5294a3 have anybody tested them? what is the quality?
> 
> Should I get them for enjoying in good sounds?


 
 I really dislike MMElectronics. Had M6 (or M9?) and my earpods sound much, much better.


----------



## bhazard

The KZ ED9 and ATE are stellar for the price.
  
 I haven't done a review in awhile, so I'm thinking I should do one for these. Then again, since they aren't easily available to purchase outside of aliexpress (at a decent price), a lot of times those reviews are ignored by the larger community.
  
 Once they are more accepted at large I might write out a full review. For now I'll just post quick impressions.


----------



## sodesuka

bhazard said:


> The KZ ED9 and ATE are stellar for the price.
> 
> I haven't done a review in awhile, so I'm thinking I should do one for these. Then again, since they aren't easily available to purchase outside of aliexpress (at a decent price), a lot of times those reviews are ignored by the larger community.
> 
> Once they are more accepted at large I might write out a full review. For now I'll just post quick impressions.


 

 Would love to hear some thought comparing between the two.


----------



## hotteen

bhazard said:


> The KZ ED9 and ATE are stellar for the price.
> 
> I haven't done a review in awhile, so I'm thinking I should do one for these. Then again, since they aren't easily available to purchase outside of aliexpress (at a decent price), a lot of times those reviews are ignored by the larger community.
> 
> Once they are more accepted at large I might write out a full review. For now I'll just post quick impressions.


 
 Please do. KZ ED9 sounds interesting.


----------



## bhazard

KZ ED9 with the brass nozzle or red nozzle from the KZ-GR is the more neutral of the two with slightly more detail and less bass. It makes for a horrible gym IEM though, as they slip out of my ears frequently. The metal parts of the build are quite nice though. They sound much, much nicer than the $10 they go for.
  
 The ATE is better on the low end, but has horrible treble with the stock memory foam tips. Once you replace them (the ED9 tips work well), it shines in vocals and the low end, and treble is much better. Still seems slightly rolled off, but still good. These stay in my ears much better at the gym, and the weighted counterweights on the cable make over-ear wearing a breeze. They are very much like the AT-IM50, shape wise and sound wise, for $10.
  
 Keep in mind I never buy the mic versions. They seem to be slightly less detailed compared to their non-mic counterparts.


----------



## ilikeiem

I think KZ-ED9 deserves full review on the front page. It's a very good IEM.


----------



## gtrx333

hotteen said:


> I really dislike MMElectronics. Had M6 (or M9?) and my earpods sound much, much better.


 
 The M6 Pro sound significantly better. Had an evening with the m6 once and they were horrible and muddy. Not the m6 pro though.


----------



## hotteen

Agree. Muddy is the right word. 
  
 So they've up their game. Good to know.


----------



## Inszy

indieman said:


> I really like the pros. Go here for more info http://www.head-fi.org/t/749797/meelectronics-m6-pro-musicians-in-ear-monitors/240#post_11604427
> With the right tips they are not as bright and isolate much better.


 
 They isolate poorly with biflange, triflange and Comply Tx. So... which tips do you suggest?


----------



## lesp4ul

I still silly arguing myself to get a M6Pro (damn u internet) or an used Vsonic AN16 (yea they sold $50-55 for an used an16 in my country), I already have SoundSoul S-018, Sony MH-1, Hippo Shroom EB and KZ-ATE in the way. Please somebody gimme a reason not to take it...


----------



## Wokei

lesp4ul said:


> I still silly arguing myself to get a M6Pro (damn u internet) or an used Vsonic AN16 (yea they sold $50-55 for an used an16 in my country), I already have SoundSoul S-018, Sony MH-1, Hippo Shroom EB and KZ-ATE in the way. Please somebody gimme a reason not to take it...


 
  
 If you are posting here for a reason ...you know you want it ....LOL
  
 Or you can delete your headfi account ....LOL....problem solved .....no temptation ...
  
 Cheers...just joking with you ...


----------



## eaglearrow

twister6 said:


> As promised, here is my detailed review of Trasam HA-2 portable amplifier, available at: http://penonaudio.com/TRASAM-HA2plus
> 
> 
> In conclusion, when it comes to sound quality I can definitely confirm that HA-2 could go head-to-head with E12A at half the price.  Of course, if you factor in E12A having a gain switch and bass boost, and better battery life - the price difference will be more justifiable.  But if you need to drive a pair of demanding full size or IEM headphones and looking for something cheap and portable - Trasam HA-2 will do an excellent job!



 


 @twister6 Really nice review there.  thank you for your wonderful reviews.. Keep it coming.  By the way, i am planning to upgrade my amp and i never had any experince with good amps till now. My last amp was Fiio E6. Im thinking of buying an amp under $100 and im considering E11/ NX1/ and HA2+(based on your reviews  ). Now, Im no audiophile but i also do not like the usual V-signature. Though, i do luv a lil sub bass rumble but nothing exaggerated  Also i would prefer a reasonably wide soundstage in the given price range. I have no idea what to look for and no clue about how these sound even after reading so many reviews. I dont have any power hungry iems, and the max impedence would be close to 32 Ohm. My source is a rockboxed clip+. Battery life isnt a concern for me. i'd be happy with even 10hrs of playtime. I read many positive reviews about NX1, but i also did read that they are lagging in the bass dept..  well, now depending on my reqirements, Which amp would you suggest me to go for out of these three? or, is there any other amps that you would want me to look into? 

P.S: All you awesome guys out there.. im open for your views/suggestions too.. 

Thank you


----------



## Wokei

@eaglearrow ....maybe you should look into Topping NX2 - amp and DAC bout 50$ iirc or Fiio E12 if you can expand your budget wee bit cuz imho it fit your listed requirement ...cheers


----------



## peter123

Any reason for not considering a new source instead? I think that the Clip would be the bottle neck with any of those amps......


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Any reason for not considering a new source instead? I think that the Clip would be the bottle neck with any of those amps......



 


Good call ..Peter ....totally agree with you ,,,dude ...you need a better source ...cheers


----------



## eaglearrow

wokei said:


> @eaglearrow ....maybe you should look into Topping NX2 - amp and DAC bout 50$ iirc or Fiio E12 if you can expand your budget wee bit cuz imho it fit your listed requirement ...cheers



 


I read in the nx1 thread that nx2 is just a NX1 with a DAC.. If so, it would still be bass light.. i guess.? Fiio E12 would be an ideal choice.. but is it worth twice the price over E11k? can anyone confirm?


----------



## eaglearrow

wokei said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Any reason for not considering a new source instead? I think that the Clip would be the bottle neck with any of those amps......
> ...



 



Well from what i read, the only logical upgrade from clip+ would be Fiio X1 (i may be wrong though), but that would set me back another $100 which i cannot afford at this point of time..  im definately gonna consider Fiio X1 for my next source, but as of now i cant afford it if i am going for an amp  I know there is the Xduoo X2 too, but ive pretty much made up my mind that my next source would be the Fiio X1..  just love the look of it


----------



## Wokei

eaglearrow said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > @eaglearrow ....maybe you should look into Topping NX2 - amp and DAC bout 50$ iirc or Fiio E12 if you can expand your budget wee bit cuz imho it fit your listed requirement ...cheers
> ...


 
  
 Yes ...not heard NX2 but from impressions it would seem so ...boy ...you sure like your bass .....me NX1 bass is not bass light for me preference imho ....maybe try to look around for a used E12 ....not too sure about price of E11K.
  
 Here's a link for Fiio E12 at Aliexpress at bout 125$
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/af/fiio-e12.html?ltype=wholesale&SearchText=fiio+e12&d=y&origin=n&initiative_id=AS_20150521220305&isViewCP=y&catId=200004368


----------



## eaglearrow

wokei said:


> Yes ...not heard NX2 but from impressions it would seem so ...boy ...you sure like your bass .....me NX1 bass is not bass light for me preference imho ....maybe try to look around for a used E12 ....not too sure about price of E11K.
> 
> Here's a link for Fiio E12 at Aliexpress at bout 125$
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/af/fiio-e12.html?ltype=wholesale&SearchText=fiio+e12&d=y&origin=n&initiative_id=AS_20150521220305&isViewCP=y&catId=200004368



 


Hehe.. wokei, i do like bass but not highly emphasised though. I dont mind if it's in balance with other frequencies.  i will definitely prefer NX1 if the bass region doesnt have a DIP compared to mids and highs..  i just want it to be there.. Hehe.. im not an analytical listener u see  Here at my place E11k sells for $60 and E12 for $120. So im a bit skeptical about E12. I mean, is it worth twice the E11K.? I am a VFM kinda person u see.. LOL


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > peter123 said:
> ...




I understand. The bass on the NX1 is not rolled off or missing in my opinion. It doesn't have a bass boost function though so if you need that you need to find something else, otherwise it's a great option. 

If it was my money I'd still save them towards a better source though 

Good luck!


----------



## Wokei

eaglearrow said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ...not heard NX2 but from impressions it would seem so ...boy ...you sure like your bass .....me NX1 bass is not bass light for me preference imho ....maybe try to look around for a used E12 ....not too sure about price of E11K.
> ...


 
 Me would suggest you get Fiio X1 or X3 ( now at 160$) ....source first my friend in your case as you have some good IEM in your stable ...cheers
  
 Edited ..X3 would be more warmer sound compared to X1


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> I understand. The bass on the NX1 is not rolled off or missing in my opinion. It doesn't have a bass boost function though so if you need that you need to find something else, otherwise it's a great option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

 You think so? I'd pretty much be happy to consider NX1 in that case.  Naa.. Bass boost is something which i wont be using.. pretty sure about that. 



wokei said:


> Me would suggest you get Fiio X1 or X3 ( now at 160$) ....source first my friend in your case as you have some good IEM in your stable ...cheers
> 
> Edited ..X3 would be more warmer sound compared to X1



 


@Wokei: Fiio X1 is something which i could consider provided, X1 alone would sound better than Clip plus+ Nx1/ E11k/ Trasam HA2+ (combo)..  Do anyone here own both Clip+ and X1? If so, what would be your suggestion?

And about X3.. its something which i cannot afford right now..


----------



## Wokei

Please someone help our headfi bro @eaglearrow ...me duty ends here ....dont have X1 ..so cant advise further ...cheers friend


----------



## spurxiii

wokei said:


> Please someone help our headfi bro @eaglearrow
> ...me duty ends here ....dont have X1 ..so cant advise further ...cheers friend




How about the XDuoo X2. It sounds really really good and so cheap. It sounds better than the clip+ and NX1 combined. Pity about the UI

DJScope had both the Xduoo X2 and the X1 and said the X2 was better in SQ


----------



## Ap616

I have the X1, but I don't use it much. I like my phone more for convenience sake, and the sound isn't really much worse. I also have the NX1 and don't use it much either...
 The X3ii looks real good from impressions and such, though expensive...


----------



## eaglearrow

spurxiii said:


> How about the XDuoo X2. It sounds really really good and so cheap. It sounds better than the clip+ and NX1 combined. Pity about the UI
> 
> 
> 
> @DJScope had both the Xduoo X2 and the X1 and said the X2 was better in SQ



 


i did read about them but i guess people were complaining about glitches in UI..


----------



## Inszy

X2 is for playing music, not for looking at UI  And it's sounds better than Fiio X1 (but xDuoo have more hiss).


----------



## EISENbricher

spurxiii said:


> How about the XDuoo X2. It sounds really really good and so cheap. It sounds better than the clip+ and NX1 combined. Pity about the UI
> 
> @DJScope had both the Xduoo X2 and the X1 and said the X2 was better in SQ


 
 Awesome. My Xduoo X2 is arriving today  
  
 I hope I'll be able to cope with UI since 95% time I stay on Shuffle All mode. 
  
 One question though, will it need to be paired with NX1? I have NX1 and seems that X2's driving power is more than enough for IEMs. I am honestly thinking if the NX1 will become redundant after getting X2. Well I'll experiment once arrives.


----------



## getclikinagas

eisenbricher said:


> Awesome. My Xduoo X2 is arriving today
> 
> I hope I'll be able to cope with UI since 95% time I stay on Shuffle All mode.
> 
> One question though, will it need to be paired with NX1? I have NX1 and seems that X2's driving power is more than enough for IEMs. I am honestly thinking if the NX1 will become redundant after getting X2. Well I'll experiment once arrives.


 
 For the IEMs in your collection, the X2 will deliver with a lot of headroom to spare.(250mW over 32ohms is plenty)
 Your Havi is probably the hungriest of the lot, and reports on the X2 thread seem to indicate that the xDuoo can drive the havis with ease.

  


Spoiler: Quotes on X2 Havi pairing



 


> Quote:
> 
> 
> twister6 said:
> ...


 


>


  


djscope said:


> Just got mine!!!! Finally get to listen to it with my Havi B3 Pro 1s. Wow! This thing is really impressive!!!
> 
> I admit that the sound isn't very detailed or refined but my good is it wide open! It's warm and inviting; very pleasant. Soundstage is great in width and depth!
> 
> ...


 
  


h20fidelity said:


> I've had to stop listening to give my ears a rest, was a pretty epic X2 / Havi collaboration the last 12 hours. Of course, there's going to be limitations to a $120 total rig, but considering you'll pay that for an IEM alone and IMO still come short in most cases what the Havi / X2 provide That's pretty good going. Plus like Twister mentioned X2 has the power to do this quite well without an amp.


 
  


twister6 said:


> Another point to support @H20Fidelity mentioning of X2 + B3P1 synergy.   I remember when Havi B3 ProI became a talk of the "town", a lot of people were looking for a portable cheap amp to drive them to a full potential.  So everybody jumped on Topping NX1 bandwagon just for that purpose.  Now, instead of spending $40 on amp which you have to carry along with your Clip+ or some other mp3 player (and forget about smartphone use since NX1 has an awful EMI), you just buy $55 X2 which is going to eliminate a need for an amp to drive B3 P1.


 


h20fidelity said:


> Its strange, FiiO X1 / Havi don't provide the same results, with X1 Havi sound rather dull and withdrawn, and as I've said with most pairings I think X1 is the better player. It sounds good but the magic isn't there like with X2. Plug Havi back into X2 and away they go with that air and stage width. Just a great match, especially for my preferences.
> 
> Take the leap of faith.


 


h20fidelity said:


> You should _seriously_ be considering X2 just for Havi, the soundstage, air and separation is far above anything this price should be. I've been listening all afternoon, usually I'd move onto something else. $55 for X2, $65 for Havi, $110 for some pretty brilliant sound. I'm surprised Twister didn't mention it, as he tested Havi for power requirements with X2. For some reason it sounds quite lean and overly clean, for those who like semi-bright presentations its a sure thing 100%.
> 
> I picked up the Havi because I saw them for a good price and wanted to try with some newer sources.
> 
> .


----------



## DJScope

getclikinagas said:


> For the IEMs in your collection, the X2 will deliver with a lot of headroom to spare.(250mW over 32ohms is plenty)
> Your Havi is probably the hungriest of the lot, and reports on the X2 thread seem to indicate that the xDuoo can drive the havis with ease.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can confirm that X2 kills the X1 on the sound front. I will be selling my FiiO X1 because to my ears the X2 is the superior player. X1 is great but as uncle H20 said, it just doesn't have that magic, or soul that brings the music to life like the X2 has.


----------



## EISENbricher

getclikinagas said:


> For the IEMs in your collection, the X2 will deliver with a lot of headroom to spare.(250mW over 32ohms is plenty)
> Your Havi is probably the hungriest of the lot, and reports on the X2 thread seem to indicate that the xDuoo can drive the havis with ease.


 
 Thanks you @getclikinagas for being a great help as always. Your helped pushed me to finalize on X2 : ) 
  
 Oh and thanks to all the members who have posted their findings in X2 thread. 
  


djscope said:


> Can confirm that X2 kills the X1 on the sound front. I will be selling my FiiO X1 because to my ears the X2 is the superior player. X1 is great but as uncle H20 said, it just doesn't have that magic, or soul that brings the music to life like the X2 has.


 
 That's really nice to know : )


----------



## Wokei

@EISENbricher ...hopefully with the new X2 ...you will find new appreciation with Havi B3 ......not your fav ....LOL


----------



## satansmutt

I was lucky enough to get a bargain on a slightly used fiio x3 and it absolutely wipes the floor with the sansa clip+ and topping nx1 combo.
 I have just sold my sansa and nx1 on ebay in the last few days and will be using the cash to buy a used fiio e12.
 My advice would be to definitely ditch the sansa and buy any of the media players already mentioned


----------



## eaglearrow

satansmutt said:


> I was lucky enough to get a bargain on a slightly used fiio x3 and it absolutely wipes the floor with the sansa clip+ and topping nx1 combo.
> 
> 
> I have just sold my sansa and nx1 on ebay in the last few days and will be using the cash to buy a used fiio e12.
> ...



 


The one you bought was the X3(recent version) or the first gen ?


----------



## satansmutt

I got the 1st gen Fiio X3 a seller in the UK on Amazon was selling them used for £80. I was a bit worried it would be a bit roughed up but took a punt on it anyway, when it arrived it was in perfect condition with all the accessories still wrapped and unopened just the box was slightly damaged.
 To make a comparison to the sansa clip+(rockboxed) and NX1 combo the fiio F3 is in another universe. I have about 12 pairs of headphones, earbuds, iems and they all sound better with the fiio X3, iv'e got the KZ ED9 and they sounded poor with the sansa and anythng with vocals was a waste of time but today I got them back out of the draw and gave them a blast on the Fiio X3 and I like them so much more, treble is now under control and vocals while not the best in the world are still vastly improved so I would now agree with anyone who says source is more important than an amp or earphones.


----------



## eaglearrow

eisenbricher said:


> Awesome. My Xduoo X2 is arriving today
> 
> I hope I'll be able to cope with UI since 95% time I stay on Shuffle All mode.
> 
> One question though, will it need to be paired with NX1? I have NX1 and seems that X2's driving power is more than enough for IEMs. I am honestly thinking if the NX1 will become redundant after getting X2. Well I'll experiment once arrives.



 


buddy if you plan on selling ur NX1, u knw wer to find me..


----------



## mebaali

eisenbricher said:


> Awesome. My Xduoo X2 is arriving today
> 
> I hope I'll be able to cope with UI since 95% time I stay on Shuffle All mode.


 
 Looking forward to your impression on this.
  
 I am in split, whether to go ahead with Xduoo X2 (from hifinage) or wait for some early impressions from Tenmak's Newsmy G1 (which looks like a rebranded Moonlight Z1) users (seems to have better specs and features for nearly double the cost of X2) to decide on!


----------



## H20Fidelity

eisenbricher said:


> Awesome. My Xduoo X2 is arriving today
> 
> I hope I'll be able to cope with UI since 95% time I stay on Shuffle All mode.
> 
> One question though, will it need to be paired with NX1? I have NX1 and seems that X2's driving power is more than enough for IEMs. I am honestly thinking if the NX1 will become redundant after getting X2. Well I'll experiment once arrives.


 
  
 You won't need NX1 if you're using the XDuoo X2, don't bother adding it into the chain imo. Keep it a simple solution.
  
 Between FiiO X1 and XDuoo X2 I can't completely agree XDuoo slaughters X1 all day long. Well, it can in areas like soundstage width and separation, these are areas X2 does show advantages, but I think what people are being won over with is X2's cleaner sound. X2 sounds quite clear, transparent/ brighter than X1 but it lacks refinement if you listen closely. X1 on the other hand does have this refinement and resolution, its just warmer, more laid back about it. I think anyone who prefers analytical or 'very clear' presentations will always pick X2.
  
 Brighter isn't always better.  X2 is a great unit though, I remember having quite a lot of fun with it using my Rhapsodio hybrid.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Guys, I like hard hitting, punchy bass and treble's nice as well, I don't mind recessed mids. I just want something that hits the bass harder than anything. My preferred genres are Rap, Hip Hop, EDM and Rock. Especially the ones with the warm crunchy guitar.
  
 So within my range, I'm looking at,
  
 Fidue A31s.
 TTPod T1-E.
 Zero Audio Carbo Basso.
 Piston 3.1 or 2.0 will be cheaper from my end.
  
 I absolutely hate peaky trebles; had FX1X for a month. Bass didn't hit hard as well, it had bloated bass cause of the vent in the back. hated it.
  
 Had GR02 Bass Editions for a month until the cables inside the housing split. I promise to take good care of IEMS after this.
  
 also might get spinfits afterwards.
  
 So please, which should I go for? pls advis.


----------



## Ruben123

Look at KZ thread, maybe some ED8, ATE and ED9 for $30 together?


----------



## ScottPilgrim

ruben123 said:


> Look at KZ thread, maybe some ED8, ATE and ED9 for $30 together?


 
 unfortunately I live in a country where paypal isn't supported and I don't have a card. I have to import the IEM through someone else, and the guy doesn't trust Aliexpress. The best I can convince him is to get through mp4nation or LMUE or penonaudio. ): ebay works as well.


----------



## Shawn71

ruben123 said:


> Look at KZ thread, maybe some ED8, ATE and ED9 for $30 together?


 

 Man, you took the lead......+1.


----------



## Grayson73

If you want smooth treble and hard hitting bass, I'd choose Basso over Piston 2.0.  Haven't heard the others.


----------



## sodesuka

Piston 3.0 (I'm not sure if 3.1 is out yet?) can sound potentially peaky depending on your tolerance with high.


----------



## ilikeiem

scottpilgrim said:


> Guys, I like hard hitting, punchy bass and treble's nice as well, I don't mind recessed mids. I just want something that hits the bass harder than anything. My preferred genres are Rap, Hip Hop, EDM and Rock. Especially the ones with the warm crunchy guitar.
> 
> So within my range, I'm looking at,
> 
> ...


 
  
 FIDUE A71


----------



## EISENbricher

mebaali said:


> Looking forward to your impression on this.
> 
> I am in split, whether to go ahead with Xduoo X2 (from hifinage) or wait for some early impressions from Tenmak's Newsmy G1 (which looks like a rebranded Moonlight Z1) users (seems to have better specs and features for nearly double the cost of X2) to decide on!


 
 Well I'm liking X2. I can answer more after a bit time. But I think I won't be able to compare Newsmy with X2... you may ask Tony of Tenmark or someone here who has tried both...


----------



## ozkan

scottpilgrim said:


> Guys, I like hard hitting, punchy bass and treble's nice as well, I don't mind recessed mids. I just want something that hits the bass harder than anything. My preferred genres are Rap, Hip Hop, EDM and Rock. Especially the ones with the warm crunchy guitar.
> 
> So within my range, I'm looking at,
> 
> ...


 
  
 Basso


----------



## hakushondaimao

wokei said:


> Me would suggest you get Fiio X1 or X3 ( now at 160$) ....source first my friend in your case as you have some good IEM in your stable ...cheers
> 
> Edited ..X3 would be more warmer sound compared to X1




You can find used X3s on Head-Fi sale/trade forums for around $120.


----------



## eaglearrow

hakushondaimao said:


> You can find used X3s on Head-Fi sale/trade forums for around $120.



Buddy, you think x3 would sound better even without amp compared to clip plus + amp while driving 32ohm iem's?


----------



## hakushondaimao

eaglearrow said:


> Buddy, you think x3 would sound better even without amp compared to clip plus + amp while driving 32ohm iem's?




Haven't experienced the clip. X3 with latest firmware is a very decent DAP, with pretty good amplification on its own. I had it before getting my X3ii, and it was pretty great with my IEMs.

As for external amp being better, it depends which amp you're talking. Had the E11K briefly, but didn't like it much. It was too boomy, and had almost no soundstage. Upgraded to E12A, and THEN we were talking! Great SQ and soundstage, and bass (sub bass especially). Picollo and O2 also great with X3.

Up to 32 ohms, X3 is okay unamped, though SQ and SS improve with a good amp.


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Buddy, you think x3 would sound better even without amp compared to clip plus + amp while driving 32ohm iem's?




To my ears, yes without a doubt


----------



## satansmutt

I had a sansa clip for about 3 years and was perfectly happy with it untill I bought my Fiio X3 and the difference is huge, even a sansa with NX1 amp can't compete.
 Now I am on the lookout for a used Fiio E12 amp to match up with my X3 and I reckon this will bring me close to musical nirvana at least for a few months untill the hifi bug returns and empties my wallet


----------



## Wokei

eaglearrow said:


> Buddy, you think x3 would sound better even without amp compared to clip plus + amp while driving 32ohm iem's?


----------



## eaglearrow

wokei said:


>




Haha..... wer do u fnd those awesome gifs man....


----------



## cel4145

Looks like Xiaomi is now selling their Xiaomi Mi headphones directly to the US and some of the EU through their website: http://www.mi.com/en/miheadphones/


----------



## Budgetguy

Any recomendation for good comfort and cheap chinese headband (for mod purposes)


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's Asian!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/t-peos-amadeus-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor-with-microphone-and-remote/reviews/13211


----------



## indieman

hotteen said:


> I really dislike MMElectronics. Had M6 (or M9?) and my earpods sound much, much better.


 
 In what way? I have all 3 of those... will have to do a comparison...


----------



## indieman

inszy said:


> They isolate poorly with biflange, triflange and Comply Tx. So... which tips do you suggest?


 

 I use the sony hybrid tips and have very good isolation. More so than my others iems at least... (b3, s018, t1-e etc)


----------



## indieman

eaglearrow said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > peter123 said:
> ...


 

 Edit: read the post wrong lol.
 I have the clip and and the x2. Haven't heard the x1 but for sure the x2 is a great upgrade from the clip.


----------



## indieman

eisenbricher said:


> Awesome. My Xduoo X2 is arriving today
> 
> I hope I'll be able to cope with UI since 95% time I stay on Shuffle All mode.
> 
> One question though, will it need to be paired with NX1? I have NX1 and seems that X2's driving power is more than enough for IEMs. I am honestly thinking if the NX1 will become redundant after getting X2. Well I'll experiment once arrives.


 

 Make sure to export all your songs to the root folder. That's the only way to shuffle all. It's been working well for me so far...
 Edit: Sorry for the multiple posts back to back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My stupid browser doesn't carry over multi quotes between pages


----------



## EISENbricher

indieman said:


> Make sure to export all your songs to the root folder. That's the only way to shuffle all. It's been working well for me so far...
> Edit: Sorry for the multiple posts back to back
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah finally I did the same and achieved it. All songs are in one folder now.


----------



## golov17

anticute said:


> The only thing I could find was http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up-update-april-25th-2015 where it says "*湖西小筑 DIY Dual Driver* - OEM Dual Dynamic Matrix driver from PowerBeats, some of the best soundstage and micro-detail, but very neutral and doesn't have much bass reach or depth."


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up-update-april-25th-2015/915#post_11612630


----------



## Raddiqal11

Hey guys I need a recommendation. I'm currently using an ipod touch 4G which I'm planning to change out of. Reason being, I'm using the musicbee music app on my laptop and I'm having problems syncing my music and also the fact that the ipod does not support flac. I'm looking for a reliable player with or without the rockbox option. I also like something substantial to hold unlike the Sansa players. Also I have an ultrasound with 75ohms impedance so something that can drive it to its max potential would be great. I've been scoping around and found these few:

Xuelin 770C
Fiio X1
Xduoo X2 
Hisoundaudio AMP3-M
Hisoundaudio Nova N1 
Hifiman HM-700

You can probably guess my budget. If there's others that you would recommend please do. Thanks!


----------



## golov17

Newsmy G1 $86 on Aliexpress


----------



## EISENbricher

Xduoo X2 and Havi B2 Pro 1 are a match made in heaven. I have B3 for quite some time now but I don't remember enjoying these the way I enjoy Tenores. Then X2 came in and B3 are on a whole another level. Probably the best sounding combo that I own. Thanks for everyone who tipped this.


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> Xduoo X2 and Havi B2 Pro 1 are a match made in heaven. I have B3 for quite some time now but I don't remember enjoying these the way I enjoy Tenores. Then X2 came in and B3 are on a whole another level. Probably the best sounding combo that I own. Thanks for everyone who tipped this.




For a while Senpai was angry at you when you did not like Havi......but now you are back on the Christmas card mailing list...LOL

Also you might to want to edit the B2 in your post


----------



## RedJohn456

raddiqal11 said:


> Hey guys I need a recommendation. I'm currently using an ipod touch 4G which I'm planning to change out of. Reason being, I'm using the musicbee music app on my laptop and I'm having problems syncing my music and also the fact that the ipod does not support flac. I'm looking for a reliable player with or without the rockbox option. I also like something substantial to hold unlike the Sansa players. Also I have an ultrasound with 75ohms impedance so something that can drive it to its max potential would be great. I've been scoping around and found these few:
> 
> Xuelin 770C
> Fiio X1
> ...


 

 actually the iPod is a pretty good DAP if you decide to stick with it. You can get apps that play flac and you can use iTunes to drag and drop files directly into the app. I only say that because the amps in daps aren't all that great to begin with and most people amp them anyway. You might be better off with an amp IMO. You can play spotify and other streaming services on your iPod and can get direct line out to external dacs and amps. My opinion to save you some money   I know most people will say otherwise but thats my 2 cents


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> For a while Senpai was angry at you when you did not like Havi......but now you are back on the Christmas card mailing list...LOL
> 
> Also you might to want to edit the B2 in your post


 
 Haha.... Its true that I didn't love Havi till now, also thought of selling them off but couldn't because I mistakenly broke right earpiece shell. Well I rejoined it successfully but now its selling value is down. 
  
 I guess what happened was for good, and that's why I still have the B3, which is fortunate.


----------



## LRManenti

I've got a $28 refund and I'm trying to find a good headphone for something close to this price, or even a little higher. I was looking for a superlux or a takstar. Can someone give me suggestions? Are they worth it or are there better options?


----------



## ozkan

lrmanenti said:


> I've got a $28 refund and I'm trying to find a good headphone for something close to this price, or even a little higher. I was looking for a superlux or a takstar. Can someone give me suggestions? Are they worth it or are there better options?


 
  
 Tascam TH-MX2.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/TASCAM-TH-TH-MX2-Studio-Headphones/dp/B00GBATPIG/ref=sr_1_8?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1432493505&sr=1-8


----------



## Inszy

Takstar HD2000.


----------



## LRManenti

Is it worth to pay the extra for a HI2050? There's this one for $36
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-stock-Brand-Takstar-HI2050-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Headphones-Open-Dynamic-Audio-Headset-Earphones-hi-2050/32248189102.html


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Never mind.


----------



## LRManenti

bloodypenguin said:


> Same one for less: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/681953244.html


 
 They are charging 36 dollars to ship to brazil


----------



## BloodyPenguin

lrmanenti said:


> They are charging 36 dollars to ship to brazil



Sorry, my Ninja edit was too slow. I did see the shipping charges too late.

..


----------



## Samueru Sama

Hey guys, today my KSC75 have died, apparently the problem is the driver itself and not the cable, thats really odd.
  
 So, I need your help for my next pair of headphones, the only thing that I really want is soundstage and more soundstage the thing is that my budget is really low ~20$ so probably I´ll pick a new pair of KSC75 or something else.
  
 So far I've been considering the Tascam TH02s and Takstar HD2000s. 
  
 I really appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## Hisoundfi

lrmanenti said:


> I've got a $28 refund and I'm trying to find a good headphone for something close to this price, or even a little higher. I was looking for a superlux or a takstar. Can someone give me suggestions? Are they worth it or are there better options?


Takstar HI2050


----------



## altrunox

lrmanenti said:


> They are charging 36 dollars to ship to brazil


 
 Hello my brazilian fellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I would get the HI2050 as Hisoundfi said, or spend a little more for the Superlux HD681 Evo or the Pro 80 (without the case it costs US$50).
 I also recommend Arial Xu store, lot's of dudes from a local forum has been buying the Superluxes and Takstars from him, and none of them had issues so far.
  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/Brand-New-Takstar-HI2050-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Headphones-Open-Dynamic-Audio-Headset-Earphones-Without-Original-Packaging/816277_2042611708.html


----------



## altrunox

samueru sama said:


> Hey guys, today my KSC75 have died, apparently the problem is the driver itself and not the cable, thats really odd.
> 
> So, I need your help for my next pair of headphones, the only thing that I really want is soundstage and more soundstage the thing is that my budget is really low ~20$ so probably I´ll pick a new pair of KSC75 or something else.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you're really in a budget and you liked the KSC75 I would get another one, just to avoid issues of now liking the new toy
  
 BTW, good luck with the politics there, hope you guys solve it


----------



## Singleton

Hey Guys today while browsing through ebay for headphones I found this which looks exactly like the *ISK HP-580* design wise and spec wise and ordered a pair but the only difference is that this have *50 mm* *Ferrite Drivers* instead of the *50 mm* *Neodymium Drivers* that the *ISK HP-580* have. Here is the link to the manufacture's website: http://dpstage.com/headphones/dps351-headphones.html but this manufacture is based in Australia. Here is a link to the ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321429462484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT Here is a pic:





 So what do you Headfiers think about the sound quality between *Ferrite* and *Neodymium Drivers*?
  
 BTW will post a review on the headphones shown in the pic above once i receive them and give MHO on these in comparison with the ISK HP-580 which i also happen to have a pair lying around.


----------



## Shadowsora

singleton said:


> Hey Guys today while browsing through ebay for headphones I found this which looks exactly like the *ISK HP-580* design wise and spec wise and ordered a pair but the only difference is that this have *50 mm* *Ferrite Drivers* instead of the *50 mm* *Neodymium Drivers* that the *ISK HP-580* have. Here is the link to the manufacture's website: http://dpstage.com/headphones/dps351-headphones.html but this manufacture is based in Australia. Here is a link to the ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321429462484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT Here is a pic:
> So what do you Headfiers think about the sound quality between *Ferrite* and *Neodymium Drivers*?
> 
> BTW will post a review on the headphones shown in the pic above once i receive them and give MHO on these in comparison with the ISK HP-580 which i also happen to have a pair lying around.


 
 These look like a rebranded Superlux HD681


----------



## Singleton

shadowsora said:


> These look like a rebranded Superlux HD681


 

 I know but this have 50mm Ferrite Drivers and what do you think about *Ferrite Drivers* in comparison with *Neodymium Drivers* in terms of sound quality and reproduction?


----------



## Shadowsora

I personally don't have any experience with Ferrite drivers, so i can't speculate.
 Looking forward for your review though, these cans seem interesting.


----------



## Singleton

shadowsora said:


> I personally don't have any experience with Ferrite drivers, so i can't speculate.
> Looking forward for your review though, these cans seem interesting.


 
  
 NP, Will make a new thread with my impressions, comparison with the ISK HP-580 and review of the DP Stage DPS-351 (a Superlux HD681 and ISK HP-580 modded clone with 50 mm Ferrite Drivers) sadly you hardly can find new headphones with Ferrite Drivers now since Neodymium Drivers are the norm now.


----------



## EISENbricher

singleton said:


> I know but this have 50mm Ferrite Drivers and what do you think about *Ferrite Drivers* in comparison with *Neodymium Drivers* in terms of sound quality and reproduction?


 
 Neodymium magnets are more powerful than Ferrite ones. So for equal magnetic intensity a Ferrite tends to be heavier and larger than Neodymium one. 
  
 I'd assume in this case that the 50mm Ferrite driver would be less powerful (and precise) than the Neodymium driver of same size. It'd be better choice to opt for Neodymium.


----------



## Singleton

eisenbricher said:


> Neodymium magnets are more powerful than Ferrite ones. So for equal magnetic intensity a Ferrite tends to be heavier and larger than Neodymium one.
> 
> I'd assume in this case that the 50mm Ferrite driver would be less powerful (and precise) than the Neodymium driver of same size. It'd be better choice to opt for Neodymium.


 

 Well in this forum discussion: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2209668 about Ferrite or Neodymium one user by the name of BTA said that "It doesn't matter. Whatever fits what that manufacturer was trying to achieve with the specific driver design." So what is your take on this opinion?


----------



## EISENbricher

singleton said:


> Well in this forum discussion: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2209668 about Ferrite or Neodymium one user by the name of BTA said that "It doesn't matter. Whatever fits what that manufacturer was trying to achieve with the specific driver design." So what is your take on this opinion?


 
 There can be two aspects of using Ferrite. One is the way BTA has said. In that case the designer might have found that he can achieve better sound by using ferrite magnet. Other case is simply cost cutting. I don't really know what may be the reason behind since I haven't used either of the headphones.
  
 I'd just put my 2 cents over cost cutting but it may well be the first case as well so no conclusions!


----------



## Singleton

eisenbricher said:


> There can be two aspects of using Ferrite. One is the way BTA has said. In that case the designer might have found that he can achieve better sound by using ferrite magnet. Other case is simply cost cutting. I don't really know what may be the reason behind since I haven't used either of the headphones.
> 
> I'd just put my 2 cents over cost cutting but it may well be the first case as well so no conclusions!


 

 Ok in this case it makes it more interesting and curious for me to see if a burned in DP Stage DPS-351 sounds better or worse when compared with a burned in ISK HP-580. My ears can't wait


----------



## PeterXu

Unfortunately all my vsonic IEMs broke down with 1 year. they had good sound but not tough enough for me.


----------



## garcsa

lrmanenti said:


> I've got a $28 refund and I'm trying to find a good headphone for something close to this price, or even a little higher. I was looking for a superlux or a takstar. Can someone give me suggestions? Are they worth it or are there better options?


 
 Maybe you'll like this:--->  http://www.head-fi.org/t/763783/philips-shp5401-dynamat-modded


----------



## Singleton

peterxu said:


> Unfortunately all my vsonic IEMs broke down with 1 year. they had good sound but not tough enough for me.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that I hope you can get another pair of IEM soon. BTW have you tried the Sennheiser Momentum In Ears? if not grab a pair and try them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Here is the link to the Sennheiser Momentum In Ear review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-momentum-in-ear


----------



## EISENbricher

peterxu said:


> Unfortunately all my vsonic IEMs broke down with 1 year. they had good sound but not tough enough for me.


 
 Try KZ ED9. New kid on the block with awesome sound, 2 pairs of removable filters and good metal build. Check out KZ thread : http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/3990


----------



## sodesuka

TTPOD T2E on Penon
http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E

That price is tempting for a dual hybrid dynamic, I haven't heard T2 but many people says that the bass is too anemic so they've probably fixed it with this release
From the description:


> Sounds quality difference between T2 with T2E
> T2: Three frequencies balances, has fully resolving power, strong energy, release to get incisively and vividly in the professional audio Settings.
> T2E: atmosphere is very well, to meet the pop, rock and roll fans’ demand of enjoy music anytime and anywhere by using mobile T2E enhance the low-frequency


----------



## Francisk

Hope that the T2E improves on the T2 by a big margin


----------



## PeterXu

singleton said:


> Sorry to hear that I hope you can get another pair of IEM soon. BTW have you tried the Sennheiser Momentum In Ears? if not grab a pair and try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have the over-ear version now haha. They sound great!


----------



## PeterXu

eisenbricher said:


> Try KZ ED9. New kid on the block with awesome sound, 2 pairs of removable filters and good metal build. Check out KZ thread : http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/3990


 
 I might get them, but the advertised "heavy bass" is not very appealing to me.


----------



## peter123

peterxu said:


> I might get them, but the advertised "heavy bass" is not very appealing to me.




Don't worry they're not overly bassy. Especially not with the bronze filters.

Pretty much all Chinese IEM's that "heavy bass" printed on the package


----------



## PeterXu

peter123 said:


> Don't worry they're not overly bassy. Especially not with the bronze filters.
> 
> Pretty much all Chinese IEM's that "heavy bass" printed on the package


 
 Yeah indeed!


----------



## ilikeiem

In fact I wanna write more detailed impression about this excellent 1MORE earphone but my thread was removed.  So I will only post some photos and info here.   
  
 It's better than Xiaomi Piston 3.  The cable is longer.  All control buttons does work with iPhone 5.  You can adjust volume level using left, right button.


----------



## Ruben123

Why was it removed? Where did you post it?


----------



## ilikeiem

Here are side by side photo comparison of 1MORE and Xiaomi Piston 3


----------



## ilikeiem

ruben123 said:


> Why was it removed? Where did you post it?


 
 I don't know. I might violate the rule.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E

Who's jumping?


----------



## Mr Trev

hisoundfi said:


> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
> 
> Who's jumping?


 
 After reading the impressions of the first model, I'd let somebody else take the chance


----------



## eaglearrow

mr trev said:


> After reading the impressions of the first model, I'd let somebody else take the chance




Haha.. I hope they sound as good as they look  considering wat they did with the t1e's, I've still got a lil hope on these..


----------



## mochill

I would but have no money


----------



## EISENbricher

peterxu said:


> I might get them, but the advertised "heavy bass" is not very appealing to me.



Haha are you going to believe in head fiers opinion or google translated random seller description on Ali!?


----------



## PeterXu

eisenbricher said:


> Haha are you going to believe in head fiers opinion or google translated random seller description on Ali!?


 
  
 Haha! but Chinese producers really like to say "heavy bass", it seems like quite a lot of buyers are attracted by this and judge headphones by "heavy bass"


----------



## altrunox

hisoundfi said:


> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
> 
> Who's jumping?


 
  
 Hope you're


----------



## B9Scrambler

Well, well, well. Holy Serpent has their own version of Sony's Official PS VITA headset. For the 12 CAD those usually run, these things should be a solid buy if they use the same drivers.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HOLY-SERPENT-HD-100-Noise-Isolating-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-Stereo-Music-Earphones-Headphones-w-Remote-Mic/1213684_2053432326.html
  
http://us.playstation.com/psvita/accessories/browse/psv-ear-headset.html


----------



## Singleton

peterxu said:


> I have the over-ear version now haha. They sound great!




Nice one


----------



## Singleton

b9scrambler said:


> Well, well, well. Holy Serpent has their own version of Sony's Official PS VITA headset. For the 12 CAD those usually run, these things should be a solid buy if they use the same drivers.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HOLY-SERPENT-HD-100-Noise-Isolating-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-Stereo-Music-Earphones-Headphones-w-Remote-Mic/1213684_2053432326.html
> 
> http://us.playstation.com/psvita/accessories/browse/psv-ear-headset.html





Interesting, hope someone could do a review of the Holy Serpent HD-100 and a comparison


----------



## riodgarp

eaglearrow said:


> wokei said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ...not heard NX2 but from impressions it would seem so ...boy ...you sure like your bass .....me NX1 bass is not bass light for me preference imho ....maybe try to look around for a used E12 ....not too sure about price of E11K.
> ...




fiio e12 is moore than e11k


----------



## eaglearrow

riodgarp said:


> fiio e12 is moore than e11k



 


err... wat ? :0


----------



## riodgarp

more better


----------



## eaglearrow

riodgarp said:


> more better



 

Haha.. oki.. yea it is.But cant go fr them as they are twice as expensive.


----------



## EISENbricher

eaglearrow said:


> riodgarp said:
> 
> 
> > more better
> ...


 
 Opt for Topping NX1 if you are into bright sound. Added advantage is week-long battery life. It has good flat freq response curve with just a tad bit coldness in the low region. 
 Fiio has bass boost feature which may benefit in some scenarios.


----------



## twister6

Hey guys, I just posted my detailed review of KZ ED9 and KZ ATE with a lot of comparisons to other IEMs, and of course a ton of pictures with my usual "kitchen" background: http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/4020#post_11638199


----------



## RedJohn456

I just wanted to show this cool little combo. the VSD3 has always been my go to iem for when lying down and relaxing. I decided to try them with my custom tips and I am for the first time hearing what they are capable of. I have given VSonic a lot of schiit for their qc issues and such but god damn these things are so much more capable that I ever thought was possible, specially given its price point! I only wish it was regular MMCX so I can get cooler looking and better sounding wires!


----------



## Arsis

redjohn456 said:


> I just wanted to show this cool little combo. the VSD3 has always been my go to iem for when lying down and relaxing. I decided to try them with my custom tips and I am for the first time hearing what they are capable of. I have given VSonic a lot of schiit for their qc issues and such but god damn these things are so much more capable that I ever thought was possible, specially given its price point! I only wish it was regular MMCX so I can get cooler looking and better sounding wires!


Whats the story with those tips?


----------



## ELPCU

Hidition is S. korean CIEM company.
and lg quadbeats 3 was released


----------



## RedJohn456

arsis said:


> Whats the story with those tips?


 

 I had those made for my Havi B3 pro 1 and Sony XBA Z5. I wanted to get a custom iem like seal and hear how they are supposed to sound. With regular tips they don't always seal. So I had an audiologist take impressions of my ears and then those were sent off somewhere, to have the custom tips made. They are moulded to my ears so they give a perfect seal and makes everything sound much better. My B3 Pro 1, VSD3, Sound Soul S-018, EDSE and ED3 all seem to work with the tips. The Havi is notoriously tip dependant so I didn't want to have to deal with that


----------



## Arsis

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





redjohn456 said:


> I had those made for my Havi B3 pro 1 and Sony XBA Z5. I wanted to get a custom iem like seal and hear how they are supposed to sound. With regular tips they don't always seal. So I had an audiologist take impressions of my ears and then those were sent off somewhere, to have the custom tips made. They are moulded to my ears so they give a perfect seal and makes everything sound much better. My B3 Pro 1, VSD3, Sound Soul S-018, EDSE and ED3 all seem to work with the tips. The Havi is notoriously tip dependant so I didn't want to have to deal with that


Ahh, i see. i tried the molded foam. it worked ok but i need to try it again.


----------



## sodesuka

redjohn456 said:


> I had those made for my Havi B3 pro 1 and Sony XBA Z5. I wanted to get a custom iem like seal and hear how they are supposed to sound. With regular tips they don't always seal. So I had an audiologist take impressions of my ears and then those were sent off somewhere, to have the custom tips made. They are moulded to my ears so they give a perfect seal and makes everything sound much better. My B3 Pro 1, VSD3, Sound Soul S-018, EDSE and ED3 all seem to work with the tips. The Havi is notoriously tip dependant so I didn't want to have to deal with that


 

 I'm planning to make one too, do they need your IEM to be sent together with the impression?


----------



## RedJohn456

sodesuka said:


> I'm planning to make one too, do they need your IEM to be sent together with the impression?


 
  
 Yes, so they can mould it to the diameter of the iem nozzle. Make sure to tell them to make it as wide as the nozzle. If you want to be able to use them with other iems, make sure to not get the full body ones. My ones are the ones that snap on like any old stock tip, same mechanism. Hope that helped some 
  
 Also, I saw you over at the flare audio thread. I am this close to backing the R2a and I might be able to use the tips with them! Would be an epic combo it seems. I am stuck deciding between getting the R2a or the cabin c5. Ugh


----------



## sodesuka

redjohn456 said:


> Yes, so they can mould it to the diameter of the iem nozzle. Make sure to tell them to make it as wide as the nozzle. If you want to be able to use them with other iems, make sure to not get the full body ones. My ones are the ones that snap on like any old stock tip, same mechanism. Hope that helped some
> 
> Also, I saw you over at the flare audio thread. I am this close to backing the R2a and I might be able to use the tips with them! Would be an epic combo it seems. I am stuck deciding between getting the R2a or the cabin c5. Ugh


 

 Haha yeah, I'm gonna make one for the Pro if I end up liking it. Would love to have it usable for other IEM so I'll follow your advice, thanks.


----------



## Singleton

Just a heads up guys for any Aussie Headfiers down at Northern Tasmania that adverse weather yesterday will affect shipment to and from Northern Tasmania thus delaying the dispatch and/or delivery of your parcel containing either the goods you are sending or receiving: http://auspost.com.au/about-us/express-post-interruptions-tasmania.html


----------



## Singleton

singleton said:


> Just a heads up guys for any Aussie Headfiers down at Northern Tasmania that adverse weather yesterday will affect shipment to and from Northern Tasmania thus delaying the dispatch and/or delivery of your parcel containing either the goods you are sending or receiving: http://auspost.com.au/about-us/express-post-interruptions-tasmania.html


 

_*^BUMP^*_


----------



## peter123

ilikeiem said:


> In fact I wanna write more detailed impression about this excellent 1MORE earphone but my thread was removed.  So I will only post some photos and info here.
> 
> It's better than Xiaomi Piston 3.  The cable is longer.  All control buttons does work with iPhone 5.  You can adjust volume level using left, right button.


 
 How does it compare to the KZ ED9?
  
 I haven't seen anything about them. Do they use the same driver as the Piston 3's?


----------



## peter123

singleton said:


> _*^BUMP^*_


 
 LOL, impatient


----------



## Singleton

peter123 said:


> LOL, impatient


 

 Nah I was just earmarking my own post so that i could refer back to it for future reference and to give others a hint so that they won't ask why is there order is take so long to leave Australia if anyone orders from a seller based in Northern Tasmania, Australia


----------



## vince741

3 new HM5 pads are now available on mp4nation.
 Two looks like Alpha Pads (one in velour and one in pleather) and one look like Focuspad.


----------



## peter123

singleton said:


> Nah I was just earmarking my own post so that i could refer back to it for future reference and to give others a hint so that they won't ask why is there order is take so long to leave Australia if anyone orders from a seller based in Northern Tasmania, Australia




No problem, I'm just kidding with you. Figured there were probably a good reason


----------



## Singleton

peter123 said:


> No problem, I'm just kidding with you. Figured there were probably a good reason


 

 All Good


----------



## hakushondaimao

Anyone heard of, seen or listened to the Opera Consonance 32-384 DSD 128 Portable Music Player? Have started a thread on it that I'll be adding to over the next little while. Come on over and check it out if you're interested in a high-end Chinese DAP that can compete with the big boys!
  
 Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/769277/consonance-suzanne-32-384-dsd128-portable-music-player


----------



## ilikeiem

peter123 said:


> How does it compare to the KZ ED9?
> 
> I haven't seen anything about them. Do they use the same driver as the Piston 3's?


 
  
 I think 1MORE is the company who create Mi Headphone, Piston 2 & 3 for Xiaomi.


----------



## kaiteck

ilikeiem said:


> I think 1MORE is the company who create Mi Headphone, Piston 2 & 3 for Xiaomi.


 
 If I'm not wrong, 1MORE designed all them.


----------



## sbose

hisoundfi said:


> Takstar HI2050


 
 can you recommend me something within 50$.
 is Takstar HI2050 best within that range ?


----------



## Zenbun

MD is dropping the Superlux HD668B again:
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/superlux-hd668b-headphones?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Style%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Men%27s%20Style%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-05-28&mode=guest_open&referer=5G5ALU


----------



## Hisoundfi

sbose said:


> can you recommend me something within 50$.
> is Takstar HI2050 best within that range ?


The HI2050 sells for as low as $35 on Aliexpress. If you aren't treble sensitive, they are an amazing sounding and very comfortable headphone.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> The HI2050 sells for as low as $35 on Aliexpress. If you aren't treble sensitive, they are an amazing sounding and very comfortable headphone.




Ordered a pair yesterday


----------



## sbose

peter123 said:


> Ordered a pair yesterday



Where did you ordeted it from ?


----------



## peter123

sbose said:


> Where did you ordeted it from ?




Aliexpress, seller: Digital product discount store 

Will probably recieve them after the summer holiday


----------



## Singleton

Do you agree with Ethan Winer's opinion in these two video's below?


----------



## Zenbun

Is the Fiio E06 the best option in its price category?


----------



## ZapX629

singleton said:


> Do you agree with Ethan Winer's opinion in these two video's below?





 Care to summarize?


----------



## twister6

singleton said:


> Do you agree with Ethan Winer's opinion in these two video's below?


 
  
 A bunch of old-farts with hearing aids talking about effects of after-market audio and digital cables, jitter, etc, right?  I think I seen this one before.  Every cable disbeliever I talked to always references Ethan Winter video and tells me "I don't need to try/test replacement cables, Ethan said so" lol!!!  Big mistake because you have to test it yourself before drawing this conclusion.
  
 I don't discredit anybody's work or believes, we all entitled to our personal opinion and as I always say, there is no "right or wrong away about it".  We all have a different perception of sound, use different headphones, sources, audio files, etc.  I personally don't agree with some of their stuff because I tested a lot of headphones and can hear a difference between stock OFC and pure silver audio cables when listening to hi-res DSD audio files.  The same with digital usb cables, though I don't believe in $1k usb cables, I run a test with pure grain copper cables with silver outer core (check out my review of Audioquest cables, follow a link in my signature, scroll down through all my reviews toward the bottom) and I found $25-$35 AQ cables make a difference in comparison to $5 cheap generic usb cables.  Just using my ears and my head as the main tool to assess the difference without relying on someone else's opinion about


----------



## bhazard

Cables are tricky. If the cable changes the source signal (impedance/resistance/whatever), yes you will hear a difference, no matter what price the cable is.
  
 Once you get a strong enough core though, and imp/resistance matches, you won't hear a difference. I did the "coat hanger" test, where I used coat hangers to connect my speakers to my source, and A/Bed with a $200 cable with silver tips. No difference.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Something I want to add to this conversation...

Many people like the Havi B3 Pro1, and for some it is the best IEM they've ever heard. If you put that thing on a graph you would think it's got to be one of the worst sounding IEM on Head-Fi. 

Yes, graphs are valuable information, but far from the only information. 

I don't mind looking at a graph to see if something looks like a tuning I would enjoy, but "placebo" or "the feeble human perception" and such remarks that downplay the role our brains play in it is a bunch of crap. Our brain is the most important tool in gauging sound because it determines what we hear. So as the video tries to explain how unreliable just listening to something isn't fair in evaluating performance, then refers to products that are fraudulent, two things I'll say is that #1 I wouldn't buy that junk, and #2 if a graph says that something has perfect sound, and I put it on and don't like it, I'm probably not going to purchase that either! 


I like my clothes, but I bet someone somewhere made a graph that tries to prove that my brain is "interpreting falsely" and therefore my clothes aren't as cool as other clothes. Who cares! In my opinion the thing that matters most is "when I hear it, does it sound good to my ears?" Besides, isn't that what matters the most? 

Manufacturers don't take perfect sine waves and turn it into speakers and headphones. 

I trust my brain to listen to a headphone and give it a thumbs up, or thumbs down. I can listen to the same songs from the same recordings and source and determine what I like about it. 

At the end of the day I trust my ears more than a graph. If I only trusted graphs, I would miss out on a lot of really good stuff.


----------



## twister6

Unfortunately, cable talk is a very polarizing topic that pulls people apart instead of bringing together.  That's why I usually try to stay away from it, usually...
  
 Now, here is something perhaps we can all agree on.  Look at this new Macaw GS100s IEM: http://penonaudio.com/Macaw-GT100s  I really hope it sounds at least half as good as it looks


----------



## jj69

bhazard said:


> Cables are tricky. If the cable changes the source signal (impedance/resistance/whatever), yes you will hear a difference, no matter what price the cable is.
> 
> Once you get a strong enough core though, and imp/resistance matches, you won't hear a difference. I did the "coat hanger" test, where I used coat hangers to connect my speakers to my source, and A/Bed with a $200 cable with silver tips. No difference.


 
  
 This is the dirty little secret of the cable "manufacturers" (a better name for them would be "cable terminators," as that's all most of them actually do.  They will never publish the inductance or capacitance of the cable, which is all that really matters.


----------



## richard51

hisoundfi said:


> Something I want to add to this conversation...
> 
> Many people like the Havi B3 Pro1, and for some it is the best IEM they've ever heard. If you put that thing on a graph you would think it's got to be one of the worst sounding IEM on Head-Fi.
> 
> ...


 

 I am  entirely with you ....your metaphor is spot on.....


----------



## RedJohn456

I have some unused iems lying around, specifically the ATH IM50, Sound Soul and KZ ED8! Will give them all as a package for cheap as I don't really need to make money on them. PM if anyone is interested. Will put them up on the general F/S section later if I receive no PMs 
  
 CHeers!


----------



## Shawn71

This one looks awesome with the materials used and tunable nozzles at this price point.....anyone came across it's sound yet?....
  
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.igao7.com/news/201503/bdJwqPfnKfhQEyU9.html&prev=search


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Unfortunately, cable talk is a very polarizing topic that pulls people apart instead of bringing together.  That's why I usually try to stay away from it, usually...
> 
> Now, here is something perhaps we can all agree on.  Look at this new Macaw GS100s IEM: http://penonaudio.com/Macaw-GT100s  I really hope it sounds at least half as good as it looks








shawn71 said:


> This one looks awesome with the materials used and tunable nozzles at this price point.....anyone came across it's sound yet?....
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.igao7.com/news/201503/bdJwqPfnKfhQEyU9.html&prev=search




Looks pretty similar to me  I believe Twister6 will get them....


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Looks pretty similar to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ahh it's ....purely a coincidence. missed that.


----------



## ilikeiem

shawn71 said:


> This one looks awesome with the materials used and tunable nozzles at this price point.....anyone came across it's sound yet?....
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.igao7.com/news/201503/bdJwqPfnKfhQEyU9.html&prev=search


 
  
 I like circular shape spiltter. It reminds me of DITA IEM.


----------



## Tom22

surprised there isn't more attention towards the piston 3s from xiaomi?
  
 wonder why that is, sounds the 2s were a huge success.
  
 well i got around to doing my first impressions on the 3s, hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## EISENbricher

tom22 said:


> surprised there isn't more attention towards the piston 3s from xiaomi?
> 
> wonder why that is, sounds the 2s were a huge success.
> 
> well i got around to doing my first impressions on the 3s, hope you guys enjoy it!




 Good review Tom, keep up the good work. I hope P3s will grab more attention. They don't really stand out like P2 judging by appearance. I guess that may be one of the factor and is one of the deciding factor for average customers.


----------



## peter123

My Brainwavz BLU-100 review is up, hope you'll enjoy it:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-100-bluetooth-iems/reviews/13264


----------



## peter123

I just posted my very delayed review of the ATH-CKR9, hope you guys enjoy reading it:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-in-ear-headphones-ath-ckr9-japan-import/reviews/13273


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> I just posted my very delayed review of the ATH-CKR9, hope you guys enjoy reading it:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-in-ear-headphones-ath-ckr9-japan-import/reviews/13273


 

 Awesome review. Nice to see other people enjoying these as much as I do. They really are amazing.


----------



## aaDee

Here is the crazy deal of the day. KZ-ED9 for less than $7
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-High-Quality-Original-KZ-ED9-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset-Headphone/32339469493.html


----------



## Ruben123

aadee said:


> Here is the crazy deal of the day. KZ-ED9 for less than $7
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-High-Quality-Original-KZ-ED9-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset-Headphone/32339469493.html


 

 So are Piston 3s: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-High-Quality-Original-Xiaomi-Piston-3-Fashion-Design-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphone-Headset-For-Smartphone/1708380_32322407564.html


----------



## BloodyPenguin

aadee said:


> Here is the crazy deal of the day. KZ-ED9 for less than $7
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-High-Quality-Original-KZ-ED9-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset-Headphone/32339469493.html


 
  
  


ruben123 said:


> So are Piston 3s: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-High-Quality-Original-Xiaomi-Piston-3-Fashion-Design-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphone-Headset-For-Smartphone/1708380_32322407564.html


 
 Great finds!
  
  
 You can save an extra $0.20 too if you buy on your mobile.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 ..


----------



## Ruben123

bloodypenguin said:


> Great finds!
> 
> 
> You can save an extra $0.20 too if you buy on your mobile.
> ...


 
 Only looked more closely at the seller aadee mentioned, so the praise is for him.


----------



## aaDee

ruben123 said:


> Only looked more closely at the seller aadee mentioned, so the praise is for him.


----------



## aaDee

how's pistons 3 compared to ED9?


----------



## JamesBr

peter123 said:


> I just posted my very delayed review of the ATH-CKR9, hope you guys enjoy reading it:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-in-ear-headphones-ath-ckr9-japan-import/reviews/13273


 
  
 Have you ever made a review on monoprice (Enhanced Bass Hi-Fi Noise Isolating Earphones) http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=9927&seq=1&format=2


----------



## peter123

jamesbr said:


> Have you ever made a review on monoprice (Enhanced Bass Hi-Fi Noise Isolating Earphones) http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=9927&seq=1&format=2




No I'm sorry, I've never heard any of the Monoprice offerings.


----------



## Ruben123

I haven't , but I really love the mp8320s. Guess everyone here knows that lol
Great for classical (opera, wow) and acoustical.


----------



## B9Scrambler

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-High-Quality-Original-Xiaomi-Piston-3-Fashion-Design-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphone-Headset-For-Smartphone/32322407564.html
  
 Piston 3.0 for 8.35 USD. Feedback seems positive. Only 6 hours left on the sale. Wasn't planning to try these out, but if legit this is a pretty solid deal.


----------



## Zenbun

Any recommendations for an over ear headphones, closed back that are easy to drive?
 By easy to drive I mean not above 32 ohm.
 Price range about 50 USD give or take. Preferably with velor pads or at least an option to replace to velor.
  
 I almost went for the takstar pro 80 but I found out that they're lacking without eniogh power.


----------



## mochill

http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Mikros-90-Reference-Headphones/dp/B00A0AOVRS

Get these gems


----------



## Zenbun

mochill said:


> http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Mikros-90-Reference-Headphones/dp/B00A0AOVRS
> 
> Get these gems


 
 They aren't over ear...


----------



## RedJohn456

zenbun said:


> Any recommendations for an over ear headphones, closed back that are easy to drive?
> By easy to drive I mean not above 32 ohm.
> Price range about 50 USD give or take. Preferably with velor pads or at least an option to replace to velor.
> 
> I almost went for the takstar pro 80 but I found out that they're lacking without eniogh power.


 

 I returned them myself as the treble was a bit too much for but ymmv. 
  
 The KZ LP headphones off of AE might be worth a look. 
  
 Takstars have other over ears I think, check out their site they have all the models listed I think


----------



## bhazard

New version of the TTPOD. TTPOD T2E.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
  
 After the disappointment of the first model, hopefully these are much better.


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> New version of the TTPOD. TTPOD T2E.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
> 
> After the disappointment of the first model, hopefully these are much better.


 
  
 Well the T1E is  much better than the T1 AFAIK, maybe they did it again, maybe not...


----------



## EISENbricher

bhazard said:


> New version of the TTPOD. TTPOD T2E.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
> 
> *After the disappointment of the first model,* hopefully these are much better.


 
 Haha I had said this once and got burned by T2 lovers ("Sound not for you", "T2 is excellent at <insert audiophile term here>"). I was just expressing an average opinion that I was seeing that time, lot of people jumped on hype train but not everyone loved it.
  
 Better be careful lol.


----------



## smith

Not good news on the Ostry front......Made an inquiry with Penonaudio about the KC07 & 08. They got back to me to say that the KC08 (earbud) is now delayed with no new (was due this month) release date and the IEM KC07  "will be the next year product"!...was really looking forward to the KC07.


----------



## getclikinagas

smith said:


> Not good news on the Ostry front......Made an inquiry with Penonaudio about the KC07 & 08. They got back to me to say that the KC08 (earbud) is now delayed with no new (was due this month) release date and the IEM KC07  "will be the next year product"!...was really looking forward to the KC07.


 

 Yikes. The impressive KC06 really had me looking forward to their new release.


----------



## sodesuka

smith said:


> Not good news on the Ostry front......Made an inquiry with Penonaudio about the KC07 & 08. They got back to me to say that the KC08 (earbud) is now delayed with no new (was due this month) release date and the IEM KC07  "will be the next year product"!...was really looking forward to the KC07.


 

 That's a shame, I liked their KC06 when I had it. Wonder why, they've had working model of KC07 and KC08 in Japan iirc... maybe the weren't happy with the result.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> New version of the TTPOD. TTPOD T2E.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
> 
> After the disappointment of the first model, hopefully these are much better.


 
  
 Skip it.  Though I didn't hear these yet (and have no plans for it), T2E has the same BA drivers as T2 and nearly the same tuning.  Wait for T2 Pro later this year with higher quality BA drivers.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

bhazard said:


> New version of the TTPOD. TTPOD T2E.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
> 
> After the disappointment of the first model, hopefully these are much better.


 
 Whatever, BA doesn't have the punch of Dynamic. Probably another disappointment in the making.


----------



## Arsis

scottpilgrim said:


> Whatever, BA doesn't have the punch of Dynamic. Probably another disappointment in the making.


Is it not a hybrid?


----------



## JamesBr

bhazard said:


> New version of the TTPOD. TTPOD T2E.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/TTPOD-T2E
> 
> After the disappointment of the first model, hopefully these are much better.


 
 Nooooo I bought the 1st virsion already T1E


----------



## Arsis

jamesbr said:


> Nooooo I bought the 1st virsion already T1E


The T2E is completely different than T1E and 3 times the price.


----------



## emsantil2

Hey guys,
  
 Hopefully not too off-topic, but another user referenced I look here for some advice. I was in the market for some FAD Heaven VIs. Currently see some offers from third-party sellers from Japan on Amazon. There are a quiet a few actually. I know they're made in Japan, so it makes sense, but I am bit nervous I may order and get fakes. Any advice on the matter? Or advice on what to be checking for once received to determine if they are fakes? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EISENbricher

emsantil2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hopefully not too off-topic, but another user referenced I look here for some advice. I was in the market for some FAD Heaven VIs. Currently see some offers from third-party sellers from Japan on Amazon. There are a quiet a few actually. I know they're made in Japan, so it makes sense, but I am bit nervous I may order and get fakes. Any advice on the matter? Or advice on what to be checking for once received to determine if they are fakes? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


 
 Never heard about FAD copies... anyway buy from a reputed seller offering warranty and leave no regrets.


----------



## CJG888

There are plenty of fake PFs around. They usually come from Guangdong Province.

I've never heard them myself, but they reputedly sound awful.


----------



## peter123

My CKR10 review is up if anyone is interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-ckr10-in-ear-headphone-titanium-sonic-pro-dual-push-pull-drive-syst/reviews/13292


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> My CKR10 review is up if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-ckr10-in-ear-headphone-titanium-sonic-pro-dual-push-pull-drive-syst/reviews/13292




Awesome review, as per usual  really want to try some AT stuff. The closest I've gotten is with iems from KZ, lol.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> Awesome review, as per usual  really want to try some AT stuff. The closest I've gotten is with iems from KZ, lol.




Thanks a lot!

Yeah, AT starting to get quite the lineup now.

KZ is still amazing value for money though so you could do worse


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Yeah, AT starting to get quite the lineup now.
> 
> KZ is still amazing value for money though so you could do worse




Yuppers! My IM5....I mean ATEs arrived today. They are a pretty solid product. The ATE and ED9 are some pretty great 10 dollar flagships.

I do really like the idea of a Push Pull iem though. Have a pair of JAMO PP2000 floorstanding speakers that use the same tech (or concept at least).


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> Yuppers! My IM5....I mean ATEs arrived today. They are a pretty solid product. The ATE and ED9 are some pretty great 10 dollar flagships.
> 
> I do really like the idea of a Push Pull iem though. Have a pair of JAMO PP2000 floorstanding speakers that use the same tech (or concept at least).




I've only got the ED9's so far but they're seriously good for $10....


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> I've only got the ED9's so far but they're seriously good for $10....




 +1

Receiwed my ED9 4 days ago and immeadiately ordered the ATE Black version (semi-transparent) without the mic. This ED9 is a seriois one... I have noticed that mine came with the improved cable and jack. Cable looks and feels like Vsonic cables (although a little more springy). I highly recommend ED9 to anyone who are still on the fence! Havent seen a better value in my entire headfi journey (paid only 10 USD). My biggest complaint is the missing chin slider on the design...


----------



## B9Scrambler

baycode said:


> +1
> 
> Receiwed my ED9 4 days ago and immeadiately ordered the ATE Black version (semi-transparent) without the mic. This ED9 is a seriois one... I have noticed that mine came with the improved cable and jack. Cable looks and feels like Vsonic cables (although a little more springy). I highly recommend ED9 to anyone who are still on the fence! Havent seen a better value in my entire headfi journey (paid only 10 USD). My biggest complaint is the missing chin slider on the design...


 
 I think you'll enjoy the ATE as well. It's no better than the ED9, but definitely compliments it. Better cable too (imo). KZ nailed it with these two newest releases.


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> +1
> 
> Receiwed my ED9 4 days ago and immeadiately ordered the ATE Black version (semi-transparent) without the mic. This ED9 is a seriois one... I have noticed that mine came with the improved cable and jack. Cable looks and feels like Vsonic cables (although a little more springy). I highly recommend ED9 to anyone who are still on the fence! Havent seen a better value in my entire headfi journey (paid only 10 USD). My biggest complaint is the missing chin slider on the design...




Not bad for $10 heh? 

Would you mind posting a picture of your cable and jack.

I'm missing the chin slider as well and would gladly paid another 50 cent for it  I'm not complaining though.

Edit: Let us know how you feel about the ATE's when you get them.


----------



## Shawn71

Gents: this DZAT is pretty interesting with 3 point tuning for Bass,factory default and highs at the back of the shells and with a mic for $39.00.....
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/DZAT-DR-10


----------



## sodesuka

shawn71 said:


> Gents: this DZAT is pretty interesting with 3 point tuning for Bass,factory default and highs at the back of the shells and with a mic for $39.00.....
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/DZAT-DR-10


 

 I think twister6 is getting (got?) them. Waiting for his impression/review first...


----------



## twister6

sodesuka said:


> shawn71 said:
> 
> 
> > Gents: this DZAT is pretty interesting with 3 point tuning for Bass,factory default and highs at the back of the shells and with a mic for $39.00.....
> ...




Got it awhile back, and there is a good reason why I didn't review it. Sounds kind of like Pistons 3, but the switch was either defective or broke out of the box. 

Skip it.


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Got it awhile back, and there is a good reason why I didn't review it. Sounds kind of like Pistons 3, but the switch was either defective or broke out of the box.
> 
> Skip it.


 

 Aah, I thought this cld replace the older budget SM PL30 or the little Costlier Hippo VB......


----------



## Suneth

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shure-se215-earphones
  
 80$ on massdrop


----------



## ozkan

@twister6 , ATE looks like a copy of IM50/70 but are they similar in comfort and isolation?


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> @twister6 , ATE looks like a copy of IM50/70 but are they similar in comfort and isolation?


 
  
 Scary similar: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/6255#post_11621210


----------



## ozkan

And does it have filters like IM50 or metal mesh? Couldn't see from the pictures.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Scary similar: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/6255#post_11621210


 

 You can admit it, its an exact shameless copy of the body


----------



## ozkan

Ok I found the pictures of the filters and they are mesh filters. Wow! If I am not wrong they have dual dynamic drivers like IM50/70. Will order them soon and compare them to my IM50 side by side.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Ok I found the pictures of the filters and they are mesh filters. Wow! If I am not wrong they have dual dynamic drivers like IM50/70. Will order them soon and compare them to my IM50 side by side.




I'm pretty sure they're single dynamics maybe some that got them can confirm.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're single dynamics maybe some that got them can confirm.


They are single dynamics


----------



## ozkan

No, they aren't.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/4245


----------



## knives

Just to illustrate, the dual driver of them IM70:


----------



## ozkan

knives said:


> Just to illustrate, the dual driver of them IM70:


 
  
 Yeah, I know them lol. Just check out ATH-IM series threads for my posts. I know how they look like in real life because I had to dissamble my IM50 after a mod which the drivers have failed on one side.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And those drivers in ATE looked exactly the same to me if not the same size.
  
 Check them for yourself. On the first picture we have ATE and on the second picture we have IM50.
  
  

  
  

  
  
 The other driver is still in the ATE. So can you still say that it is a *single dynamic driver*?


----------



## knives

ozkan said:


> Yeah, I know them lol. Just check out ATH-IM series threads for my posts. I know how they look like in real life because I had to dissamble my IM50 after a mod which the drivers have failed on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What i wanted to show with that picture is that the driver configuration of the KZ ATE can be a copy of IM70.


----------



## ozkan

knives said:


> What i wanted to show with that picture is that the driver configuration of the KZ ATE can be a copy of IM70.


 
  
 Sorry, my bad.


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> knives said:
> 
> 
> > Just to illustrate, the dual driver of them IM70:
> ...


 
  
 Oh common, everybody can see, this is quad BA driver IEM for $10.  End of discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If it makes people feel better they bought dual dynamic driver IEM for $10, don't shatter the dream.  But in reality, it is a single dynamic driver IEM that sounds AWESOME!  Period!  Enjoy it guys!!!


----------



## Tom22

This is chinese earphone explosion review/ comparison. Titled as my "Dunu Titan 1 Review" but i made some comparisons with the GR07BE, VSD5, Hifiman RE400s.
  
 Enjoy!
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/13302


----------



## Suneth

knives said:


> What i wanted to show with that picture is that the driver configuration of the KZ ATE can be a copy of IM70.


 

 For all we know KZ maybe the OEM for Audio technica


----------



## Shawn71

suneth said:


> For all we know KZ maybe the OEM for Audio technica


 

 lol. Nah, may be for Chinese/US brands but not for this Jap audio giant.....


----------



## deadich

where can i buy these brands that i cant get in my own country? I found mp4-nation that has a few brands which is nice. Ebay is not an option cus they almost never ship here.


----------



## Shawn71

deadich said:


> where can i buy these brands that i cant get in my own country? I found mp4-nation that has a few brands which is nice. Ebay is not an option cus they almost never ship here.


 

 you meant the KZ  or Audio Technica?....or which brand in particular you looking for?....


----------



## Suneth

deadich said:


> where can i buy these brands that i cant get in my own country? I found mp4-nation that has a few brands which is nice. Ebay is not an option cus they almost never ship here.


 

 Try Aliexpress. Be careful when you buy big international name brands. lots of counterfeit items. always read feedback and seller ratings


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1607695198.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail

So I kept listening to the Edifier H285 at the store. I was a little skeptical about trying to get into another $19 USD IEM. I'm always telling myself I can hear the flaw in the signature and that I don't need more headphones. 


Still I just purchased them. I thought it was cool Edifier purchased the Stax headphone company. The H850 full size headphones seem to be noted here more and owned by a couple members. They fit nice and had a great sound still there was an aspect of their signature I did not like. Also I feel I already own a bunch of headphones at the $38 USD price point. They are an amazing value if you don't own many headphones. Edifier seems to have a house sound also, at least I seemed to notice how the H850 and H285 sounded the same, even though one was an IEM and one a headphone. They are both bass centric but maybe not to overpowering in the treble area. 


I held off buying these at first just because I seemed to hear a lack luster treble response from the IEMs. As we already know the world is full of cheap dull China made IEMs. But there was something there in the signature, and at last it seemed something to explore. It was not a total loss if I didn't like these IEMs in the future, worth the risk!


There is a small description about the H290 and the Edifier full size H850 headphone in the first post of this thread. i have not read this whole thread but a search of Head-Fi or even the internet has not returned much info on these.


I will make a review in three weeks, as I like to make sure I know what to review.

Does anyone else have these?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

redcarmoose said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1607695198.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail
> 
> So I kept listening to the Edifier H285. I was a little skeptical about trying to get into another $19 USD IEM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I purchased the entire Edifier IEM line and I must say that I'm extremely disappointed. They are some of the worst IEMs for any price, not mentioning the price they go for. I was planing to review all of them the moment I'll have some time off the other projects that I'm working on just to warn people to stay away.


----------



## Redcarmoose

hal rockwell said:


> I purchased the entire Edifier IEM line and I must say that I'm extremely disappointed. They are some of the worst IEMs for any price, not mentioning the price they go for. I was planing to review all of them the moment I'll have some time off the other projects that I'm working on just to warn people to stay away.





So you purchased both the H285 and H290? Wow, I'm no expert but at this point I actually like the sound. In many many ways the signature seems to emulate the Sennheiser HD 202 almost exactly. Now maybe they could burn-in and get crappy sounding, still most headphones seem to get better with age like wine?

I could see people who like the REO by Hi/FiMan not liking these due to the detail of treble. Still I dig them?
Did you pay only $19 USD for the H285?

At any point I will write a review in a couple weeks. I believe in testing stuff for a while before reaching any opinions.
Cheers!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

redcarmoose said:


> So you purchased both the H285 and H290? Wow, I'm no expert but at this point I actually like the sound. In many many ways the signature seems to emulate the Sennheiser HD 202 almost exactly. Now maybe they could burn-in and get crappy sounding, still most headphones seem to get better with age like wine?
> 
> I could see people who like the REO by Hi/FiMan not liking these due to the detail of treble. Still I dig them?
> Did you pay only $19 USD for the H285?
> ...


 
  
 The only models I decided to give a second chance were: H220, H260 and H280. All the rest were discarded by me in the first 10 minutes of listening. They were just that awful.


----------



## Shawn71

Looks like LMUE collaborated with an unknown Chinese mfr and a brand they coined them as "Alpha & Delta" with their introductory model AD01 IEM, a dual dynamic and 2mm dc plug RC one with intro price of $81.xx .....


----------



## Redcarmoose

hal rockwell said:


> The only models I decided to give a second chance were: H220, H260 and H280. All the rest were discarded by me in the first 10 minutes of listening. They were just that awful.




Yes, well like many of us in this hobby we have fun finding those few sonic deals that seem to be out there, it can be a task of trial and tests. I'm not sure which Edifier IEMs I tried. i just liked the H285s. Still I was looking for some bass-centric IEMs?


The first post of this thread seems to regard the H290s in good light?

Look forward to reading your warning/review.


----------



## Suneth

This is too good to be True. these retail for 100-120$
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-SE-215-Wired-3-5MM-Hi-fi-stereo-headphones-Professional-ear-metal-noise-fone-de/1358867_32336736764.html
  
  
 And this
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-EPH-100-Wired-3-5MM-Hi-fi-stereo-Earphones-Professional-ear-metal-noise-fone-de/32336688030.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.194.w2w9xw


----------



## sodesuka

^ Not sure about 215 but EPH100 is well known for fakes.
  
 Quote:


shawn71 said:


> Looks like LMUE collaborated with an unknown Chinese mfr and a brand they coined them as "Alpha & Delta" with their introductory model AD01 IEM, a dual dynamic and 2mm dc plug RC one with intro price of $81.xx .....


 

 Ooh, interesting.
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-ad01/


> Modular Design
> AD01 also adopts a modular design. This means that that drivers and the wires can be easily replaceable if damaged or lost. The drivers and wires will be made available in the coming future.


 
 Driver too, looks like very modder friendly 
  
 Need to see pic first tho'


----------



## Shawn71

sodesuka said:


> Ooh, interesting.
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-ad01/
> Driver too, looks like very modder friendly
> 
> Need to see pic first tho'


 

 Yep just like pricier Flare Audio R2 series.....the cable and driver cld be replaced!


----------



## sodesuka

shawn71 said:


> Yep just like pricier Flare Audio R2 series.....the cable and driver cld be replaced!


 

 R2A was about the same price. Was. 
  
 Any other detail beside the one in their store? At that price they're going to compete with the likes of Titan and Duoza, pretty though.


----------



## Redcarmoose

hal rockwell said:


> The only models I decided to give a second chance were: H220, H260 and H280. All the rest were discarded by me in the first 10 minutes of listening. They were just that awful.





You may have a point. I have gone into my reference tracks and the Edifier IEMs seem to maybe be a one trick pony. They just don't do metal well. They take the life out of it and leave it flat like it's in a room next door. Dance is another story though. They do dance music really well. They go low and detailed with some slight but only slight distortion in a couple small places. The low end detail is amazing though. Hopefully more reviews will come in. I'm still really happy for $19.


----------



## AlecR

Anyone heard the Mrice E300 Earphones?


----------



## Suneth

alecr said:


> Anyone heard the Mrice E300 Earphones?


 

 I read a review on wired


----------



## knives

suneth said:


> For all we know KZ maybe the OEM for Audio technica


 
 Or they just copy the design, and maybe the driver configuration.


----------



## Arsis

alecr said:


> Anyone heard the Mrice E300 Earphones?







suneth said:


> I read a review on wired


me too. It piqued my curiosity.


----------



## JamesBr

arsis said:


> me too. It piqued my curiosity.


 






  
 Could you link the article or give a feedback?


----------



## Arsis

jamesbr said:


> Could you link the article or give a feedback?


here ya go.
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/mrice-e300/


----------



## aaDee

arsis said:


> here ya go.
> http://www.wired.com/2015/06/mrice-e300/


 

 I own Mrice E100 and they are offer phenomenal value you can ever imagine. I asked question to  head-fiers on other group about sound quality of E300, but ans wasn't promising.


----------



## Redcarmoose

aadee said:


> I own Mrice E100 and they are offer phenomenal value you can ever imagine. I asked question to  head-fiers on other group about sound quality of E300, but ans wasn't promising.





A Chinese headphone called "mmmm rice" 

I'm in tears.


----------



## Arsis

redcarmoose said:


> A Chinese headphone called "mmmm rice"
> 
> I'm in tears.


haha! I know right?!?!:confused_face_2:


----------



## sodesuka

Looks like the mystery LMUE IEM is the Ray Audio RA01 which I've posted back then.


sodesuka said:


> Anyone heard of this phone (Ray Audio RA01)? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.37sZqP&id=43957901582&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
> 
> Seems to be a nice dual dynamic phone with replaceable cable.


 

 Tempting...


----------



## sodesuka

Anyone have heard of this? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-HIFI-high-fidelity-SA103X-Class-A-headphone-amplifier-Douk-audio-NEW/32342038436.html
  
 Fully discrete class A amplifier with 0.3 ohm output impedance. All for the extreme sum of $40, it looks really cool to boot. o_O


----------



## Suneth

Side effects of Head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ED9 next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm in love with ATE


----------



## EISENbricher

suneth said:


> Side effects of Head-fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Both are equally good in general and offer 2 different tastes of sound. I'm glad that KZ doesn't just copy pastes the drivers.


----------



## goa604

suneth said:


> Side effects of Head-fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh now im very glad i ordered ATE. Can you please tell me a few words about VJJB V1 on the picture? I was thinking on saving a few bux for them next.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

I ordered the Fidue A73. With all the crazy good reviews it's gotten, I had to close the deal.


----------



## Suneth

goa604 said:


> Oh now im very glad i ordered ATE. Can you please tell me a few words about VJJB V1 on the picture? I was thinking on saving a few bux for them next.


 

 I'm sorry  I'm not the right person to ask how because still learning the terms use to explain these items.
  
 This will help you
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/15870#post_11549125


----------



## Hisoundfi

They're amazeballs...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-monitor-headphone/reviews/13331


----------



## sodesuka

I'll be getting them whenever local distributor start selling them here. HP100 is my favorite phones (still have them, but they're out of commission due to my stupidity , Soundmagic is the real deal.
  
 How are they compared to KC06 by they way?


----------



## Hisoundfi

sodesuka said:


> I'll be getting them whenever local distributor start selling them here. HP100 is my favorite phones (still have them, but they're out of commission due to my stupidity , Soundmagic is the real deal.
> 
> How are they compared to KC06 by they way?


 
 No contest, E80 IMHO
  
 The E80 needs more power, has a similar tuning with a little more bass, way more texture and timbre


----------



## Disembodied

Hello guys,
  
 I have the Takstar Pro80s and the Hi2050s, what do you suggest I'd try? I'm liking the Pro80s better than the Hi2050s, the bass feels just right and not too much for my ears. I'd like to try a headphone that puts the vocals more in front and that doesn't "veil" them for so to speak.
  
 I'm currently using the HiFiMeDIY Sabre DAC 2 with integrated amp.


----------



## Hisoundfi

disembodied said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have the Takstar Pro80s and the Hi2050s, what do you suggest I'd try? I'm liking the Pro80s better than the Hi2050s, the bass feels just right and not too much for my ears. I'd like to try a headphone that puts the vocals more in front and that doesn't "veil" them for so to speak.
> 
> I'm currently using the HiFiMeDIY Sabre DAC 2 with integrated amp.


Get the hd600 and be set for life lol


----------



## aaDee

disembodied said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have the Takstar Pro80s and the Hi2050s, what do you suggest I'd try? I'm liking the Pro80s better than the Hi2050s, the bass feels just right and not too much for my ears. I'd like to try a headphone that puts the vocals more in front and that doesn't "veil" them for so to speak.
> 
> I'm currently using the HiFiMeDIY Sabre DAC 2 with integrated amp.


few people are going crazy for Somic MH463 for it's sound and saying that they have better overall details and bass over Pro80. Somic are open headphones and not that comfortable compared to Pro80. I own pro80 and love their sound. I wonder how better Somic could get.


----------



## banana1

Has anyone tried these earphones?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Classic-Original-Jaben-Sinyun-S8-earphone-8-anniversary-Limited-Edition-with-box-Ear-hook-HIFI-music/32343722922.html


----------



## peter123

aadee said:


> few people are going crazy for Somic MH463 for it's sound and saying that they have better overall details and bass over Pro80. Somic are open headphones and not that comfortable compared to Pro80. I own pro80 and love their sound. I wonder how better Somic could get.




At least one guy claimed the Somic's had a lot more bass compared to the Pro80's, made me uncomfortable so I cancelled my MH463 order  

On the other hand the HI2050 arrived today, sounds pretty good for $30


----------



## peter123

disembodied said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have the Takstar Pro80s and the Hi2050s, what do you suggest I'd try? I'm liking the Pro80s better than the Hi2050s, the bass feels just right and not too much for my ears. I'd like to try a headphone that puts the vocals more in front and that doesn't "veil" them for so to speak.
> 
> I'm currently using the HiFiMeDIY Sabre DAC 2 with integrated amp.




If you're in the US or UK check out the Philips SHP9500.


----------



## goa604

suneth said:


> I'm sorry  I'm not the right person to ask how because still learning the terms use to explain these items.
> 
> This will help you
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/15870#post_11549125


 
 Oh thats okay you could have used your own words 
 Thanks for the link.


----------



## Grayson73

hisoundfi said:


> No contest, E80 IMHO
> 
> The E80 needs more power, has a similar tuning with a little more bass, way more texture and timbre


 
 Is there a thread for the E80?  If not, you should start one


----------



## Hal Rockwell

banana1 said:


> Has anyone tried these earphones?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Classic-Original-Jaben-Sinyun-S8-earphone-8-anniversary-Limited-Edition-with-box-Ear-hook-HIFI-music/32343722922.html


 
  
 Look gorgeous.


----------



## sodesuka

banana1 said:


> Has anyone tried these earphones?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Classic-Original-Jaben-Sinyun-S8-earphone-8-anniversary-Limited-Edition-with-box-Ear-hook-HIFI-music/32343722922.html


 

 Looks really good, don't tempt me man. 
  
  
 I tried looking at the tmall review of it http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z3o.7695460.14.2.j4OOBm&id=43817769999 and from my limited googlchina language understanding, it seems to be smooth unfatiguing warm phones that is neither bassy or spiky. That removable cable looks sweet too, hmmm...


----------



## Blinxat

Looks like there is some sort of v-moda m100 frankenstein on aliexpress right now with a usb port and buttons, perhaps wireless orso.


----------



## twister6

blinxat said:


> Looks like there is some sort of v-moda m100 frankenstein on aliexpress right now with a usb port and buttons, perhaps wireless orso.


 
  
 Link?


----------



## altrunox

blinxat said:


> Looks like there is some sort of v-moda m100 frankenstein on aliexpress right now with a usb port and buttons, perhaps wireless orso.


 
  
 link (2)?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

blinxat said:


> Looks like there is some sort of v-moda m100 frankenstein on aliexpress right now with a usb port and buttons, perhaps wireless orso.


 
  
 Quote:


twister6 said:


> Link?


 
  
  


altrunox said:


> link (2)?


 
  
  
  
 This awful thing????  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-HOT-Wholesale-Metal-Studio-Headphone-DJ-Headphones-Deep-Bass-Stereo-Headset-for-Monitoring-Recording/32272825113.html
  
 ..


----------



## Disembodied

I'd like to try modding one of these cheap headphones. By modding I don't just mean changing the pads or doing a removable cable mod. I'd like to try mass loading, dampening, etc. 
  
 Has anyone successfully done this enhancing its sound in a positive way? Or is there any headphone that you would recommend for this?


----------



## peter123

disembodied said:


> I'd like to try modding one of these cheap headphones. By modding I don't just mean changing the pads or doing a removable cable mod. I'd like to try mass loading, dampening, etc.
> 
> Has anyone successfully done this enhancing its sound in a positive way? Or is there any headphone that you would recommend for this?




I'd say that your best shot is the Fostex T50RP (or one of its siblings) if you're able to find a pair at a decent price. 

There's also a tiny bit to read about modding them 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/618659/fostex-t50rp-incremental-mods-and-measurements/1875#post_11562103


----------



## Blinxat

yeh, check the bottom image, it looks like it either has player in it or wireless it seems to have two buttons and some sort of socket.


----------



## JamesBr

blinxat said:


> Looks like there is some sort of v-moda m100 frankenstein on aliexpress right now with a usb port and buttons, perhaps wireless orso.


 









  
 If you could post some reference so we can check it out that would be gold!


----------



## Blinxat

jamesbr said:


> If you could post some reference so we can check it out that would be gold!


 
  
 Check bloody penguins link above, there the last image.


----------



## DJScope

Fidue's got some gems at the moment! 
  
 A73 and A65.
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/771171/fidue-a65-titanium-micro-dynamic-driver-iem-impressions-and-discussion-thread
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/771174/fidue-a73-dynamic-1-dd-1ba-iem-impressions-and-discussion-thread


----------



## Arvan

A65 might be interesting for me.. Would love to read your reports! @DJScope


----------



## bhazard

The A73 seems to be on the level of the Titan, and that's a great thing.


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> The A73 seems to be on the level of the Titan, and that's a great thing.


 
  
 Actually, a few people putting it up higher, closer to A83 level!


----------



## Hisoundfi

twister6 said:


> Actually, a few people putting it up higher, closer to A83 level!


I'm one of them


----------



## AngelOfMercy

My short review of the new Hercules of Chinese IEM, the Fidue A73 is over at the Discovery thread. These are the current Kings of the Chinese IEM in the $100-200 range, and are better hybrids than the DUNU, Astrotec, and Sony hybrids. The midrange is to die for, rich and lush, but with great detail retrieval and separation, along with excellent treble that's not sibilant unless you push the high end gain, and punchy and awesome bass. You have been warned! For $150, these are the steal of the year!


----------



## Hisoundfi

angelofmercy said:


> My short review of the new Hercules of Chinese IEM, the Fidue A73 is over at the Discovery thread. These are the current Kings of the Chinese IEM in the $100-200 range, and are better hybrids than the DUNU, Astrotec, and Sony hybrids. The midrange is to die for, rich and lush, but with great detail retrieval and separation, along with excellent treble that's not sibilant unless you push the high end gain, and punchy and awesome bass. You have been warned! For $150, these are the steal of the year!


Jump on the A73 appreciation thread and join the club buddy!


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> My short review of the new Hercules of Chinese IEM, the Fidue A73 is over at the Discovery thread. These are the current Kings of the Chinese IEM in the $100-200 range, and are better hybrids than the DUNU, Astrotec, and Sony hybrids. The midrange is to die for, rich and lush, but with great detail retrieval and separation, along with excellent treble that's not sibilant unless you push the high end gain, and punchy and awesome bass. You have been warned! For $150, these are the steal of the year!


 

 I don't doubt they are great but have you heard the models you are comparing against?  Like the Dunu 2000j or XBA Z5?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

redjohn456 said:


> I don't doubt they are great but have you heard the models you are comparing against?  Like the Dunu 2000j or XBA Z5?




I have the Sony H3, and I owned the DUNU 1K. The XBA Z5 is $500 on the short end. I said its plays with the big boys in the $100-300 range, and this includes the FX850 that I also have. Now if you think I'm going to compare it to $500-600 IEM, then that not going to happen.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

angelofmercy said:


> I have the Sony H3, and I owned the DUNU 1K. The XBA Z5 is $500 on the short end. I said its plays with the big boys in the $100-300 range, and this includes the FX850 that I also have. Now if you think I'm going to compare it to $500-600 IEM, then that not going to happen.




But that said, the fitment of the A73 thrashes and trashes my H3, which is the same shape and size of the Z series Sony hybrids, and that alone makes it better IMHO. I can actually wear these to bed and around town without looking like some freak with a science experiment in my ear


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> I have the Sony H3, and I owned the DUNU 1K. The XBA Z5 is $500 on the short end. I said its plays with the big boys in the $100-300 range, and this includes the FX850 that I also have. Now if you think I'm going to compare it to $500-600 IEM, then that not going to happen.


 

 The way you worded, I got the impression that while they are the top of the 100-200 range that you were saying they are better than all the DUNU and Sony models as well. Not questioning what you wrote, only clarifying. 
  
 I am gonna pick up the A73 myself soon enough.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

hisoundfi said:


> Jump on the A73 appreciation thread and join the club buddy!




I'm jumping! It's because of you and Dannybai that I jumped at purchasing these! You both were RIGHT ON in your reviews! I also want to thank Penon Audio for being awesome and sending my product out lightning fast and efficiently!


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> But that said, the fitment of the A73 thrashes and trashes my H3, which is the same shape and size of the Z series Sony hybrids, and that alone makes it better IMHO. I can actually wear these to bed and around town without looking like some freak with a science experiment in my ear


 

 I agree, the ear hanger design of the sony iems are rather unique and can garner the odd stare or two when outside and its not easy to wear to bed 
  
 Price of admission (in terms of discomfort) if you wanna enjoy the sony iems unfortunately 
  
 To be fair, I had the H3 for a few days before I returned it and opted for the Z5 as I found the H3 to be underwhelming and not worth keeping in my collection. I can't wait to be able compare it against the Z5. It is entirely possible for it to be better than the Z5 so I wouldn't count that out either   I always try to keep an open mind in that regard


----------



## AngelOfMercy

redjohn456 said:


> I agree, the ear hanger design of the sony iems are rather unique and can garner the odd stare or two when outside and its not easy to wear to bed
> 
> Price of admission (in terms of discomfort) if you wanna enjoy the sony iems unfortunately
> 
> To be fair, I had the H3 for a few days before I returned it and opted for the Z5 as I found the H3 to be underwhelming and not worth keeping in my collection. I can't wait to be able compare it against the Z5. It is entirely possible for it to be better than the Z5 so I wouldn't count that out either   I always try to keep an open mind in that regard




It's better than my H3 from a figment standpoint and from the treble being better extended and presented, and for the midrange. The A73 midrange is clearer than the H3, and more lush instead of thick. Bass is more mid bass punchy on the A73 instead of sub bass full and extended as the H3. I prefer the A73. As for better than the Z5? That will be for you to tell us?


----------



## twister6

angelofmercy said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the ear hanger design of the sony iems are rather unique and can garner the odd stare or two when outside and its not easy to wear to bed
> ...


 
  
 Welcome back "HouseofDoom"


----------



## bhazard

Would love to hear the A73, but I'm closing on a new place soon and need all the $$ I have towards it. Maybe in a few months time if something else doesn't take it's place as the new "budget" king.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Would love to hear the A73, but I'm closing on a new place soon and need all the $$ I have towards it. Maybe in a few months time if something else doesn't take it's place as the new "budget" king.


congratulations on the home purchase!


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Welcome back "HouseofDoom"


 


 Lol what gave it away? I picked it up last time but this time did not pick it up at all


----------



## mochill

Probably 11post with impression on Sony hybrid and such


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lol, we got catfished!


----------



## AngelOfMercy

bhazard said:


> Would love to hear the A73, but I'm closing on a new place soon and need all the $$ I have towards it. Maybe in a few months time if something else doesn't take it's place as the new "budget" king.




Congratulations on the new house.


----------



## twister6

Macaw GT100s review is posted!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-gt100s-hifi-with-mic-in-ear-earphone-silver/reviews/13359


----------



## Suneth

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-KZ-X6-Super-Bass-Headphones-Professional-Monitoring-Headphones-HIFI-Headsets-DJ-Earphones-Universal-3-5MM/1246446_32315369571.html?spm=5261.7049941.1998509440.252.w1ep9f&sdom=101.633.663.0_32315369571

  
 Never heard of KZ  X6 before. is that legit?    ED9  13$   ATE 14$ in that store.
  
 Edit : BloodyPenguin post about X6 on KZ thread. I didn't see


----------



## joemama

suneth said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-KZ-X6-Super-Bass-Headphones-Professional-Monitoring-Headphones-HIFI-Headsets-DJ-Earphones-Universal-3-5MM/1246446_32315369571.html?spm=5261.7049941.1998509440.252.w1ep9f&sdom=101.633.663.0_32315369571
> 
> 
> Never heard of KZ  X6 before. is that legit?    ED9  13$   ATE 14$ in that store.
> ...


 

 I knew I've seen these before. They aren't KZ. They're BoBos
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Professional-monitor-hifi-subwoofer-earphones-s4-echinochloa-frumentacea-diy-mobile-phone-erji-earphones/1800396763.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.43.QEHnp2
  
 Gotta love the artwork for the ad.


----------



## becritical

Can someone comment on using the E80 without an amp? I think that's the model with the characteristics but I am concerned that something else might be better suited to be used with a phone or laptop, same issue as the Havi B3


----------



## RedJohn456

becritical said:


> Can someone comment on using the E80 without an amp? I think that's the model with the characteristics but I am concerned that something else might be better suited to be used with a phone or laptop, same issue as the Havi B3


 

 FWIW I sometimes run the B3 Pro 1 out of my macbook as it has a really good amp and dac inbuilt. The amp improves the sound, but it will things like soundstage and dynamics and tighter punchier bass. Might not be apparent at first and its not really night and day. I can say from my own experience havi sounds great out of my laptop.
  
 Based on the E80 review, it seems to scale with an amp as well. I plan to get a pair myself, will post updated impressions when I get mine


----------



## Hisoundfi

Soundmagic E50 review, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e50-e50s/reviews/13363


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> Soundmagic E50 review, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e50-e50s/reviews/13363




Great review. Budget fi is going strong these days.


----------



## mochill

I salute penonaudio.com ,even if I haven't bought anything from them for 5+ month now because of money problem they have surprised me with a package which I found today . It was a gift for my bday and I got a macaw gt100s and a bday card . I love gou penon and when I recover financially I will definitely bug alot of goodies


----------



## becritical

mochill said:


> I salute penonaudio.com ,even if I haven't bought anything from them for 5+ month now because of money problem they have surprised me with a package which I found today . It was a gift for my bday and I got a macaw gt100s and a bday card . I love gou penon and when I recover financially I will definitely bug alot of goodies


 

 what?!?! how much gear have you bought from them? never heard of such thing


----------



## RedJohn456

becritical said:


> what?!?! how much gear have you bought from them? never heard of such thing


 

 Yeah they are pretty nice, sent a bunch of us holiday cards around christmas. Mo used to buy a ton from them like their top tier stuff so he's got freq flyer miles nawamsayin?


----------



## ozkan

mochill said:


> I salute penonaudio.com ,even if I haven't bought anything from them for 5+ month now because of money problem they have surprised me with a package which I found today . It was a gift for my bday and I got a macaw gt100s and a bday card . I love gou penon and when I recover financially I will definitely bug alot of goodies


 
  
 So how does it sound with the filters on?


----------



## quisxx

Mochill is the reason pretty much any of us knows about penon/bigbargainonline. It's only fair he gets some form of appreciation.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

mochill is a good guy. A legend around these parts. He deserves a nice gift from Penon. Speaking of which, I ordered the Mrice E300. With that collossal write up it got on Wired, I figured for $20, it was worth a shot.


----------



## twister6

angelofmercy said:


> mochill is a good guy. A legend around these parts. He deserves a nice gift from Penon. Speaking of which, I ordered the Mrice E300. With that collossal write up it got on Wired, I figured for $20, it was worth a shot.


 
  
 Doom, you are a legend as well!  And btw, we are not busting your b@lls, whatever happened between you and admins, etc. - is all a water under the bridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regarding Mo, I have a feeling he really contributed in funding of Penon's move to a new office location last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mo' we LOVE You too bro!!!


----------



## mochill

Thanks all , yes its true that without me you guys would have not known about the great people at penon ...and macaw sound great with stock setting


----------



## AngelOfMercy

thumbs up to twister6 for always delivering great reviews and recommendations.


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> thumbs up to twister6 for always delivering great reviews and recommendations.


 

 you seem to know everyone quite well for having been here a short while 
  
 Just messing with u man. Hows the A73 burning in? Is it any good for EDM?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

redjohn456 said:


> you seem to know everyone quite well for having been here a short while
> 
> Just messing with u man. Hows the A73 burning in? Is it any good for EDM?




It's beautiful for all genres. It's a fabulous all arounder, and will keep the others in the drawer for a long time being. It's a magnificently tuned monster. The sound makes the Titan 1 seem Neanderthal. Really. Still, looking forward to the E300. How are you, RedJohn?


----------



## slowpickr

angelofmercy said:


> It's beautiful for all genres. It's a fabulous all arounder, and will keep the others in the drawer for a long time being. It's a magnificently tuned monster. The sound makes the Titan 1 seem Neanderthal. Really. *Still, looking forward to the E300*. How are you, RedJohn?


 
 I have a sneaky suspicion that those aren't going to live up to the hype that Wired gave them.  Could be wrong though...


----------



## AngelOfMercy

slowpickr said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that those aren't going to live up to the hype that Wired gave them.  Could be wrong though...




Or you could be right? I'm not so sure either, but I'm taking a flier in a $20 cheapo. Haven't done that since I bought the Pistons 2.0. If these don't jibe, then I'm going to try the ATE or Puro Sound? Probably the ATE? It's cheaper.


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> It's beautiful for all genres. It's a fabulous all arounder, and will keep the others in the drawer for a long time being. It's a magnificently tuned monster. The sound makes the Titan 1 seem Neanderthal. Really. Still, looking forward to the E300. How are you, RedJohn?


 

 Am good how about you?   The E100 is definitely great for the price but I have read less than flattering reviews about the E300. However it maybe to do with reviewers preference so you might end up loving it. I enjoy the E100 for what it is and its good for out and about when I need something that can be stuffed roughly in my pocket.


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> It's beautiful for all genres. It's a fabulous all arounder, and will keep the others in the drawer for a long time being. It's a magnificently tuned monster. The sound makes the Titan 1 seem Neanderthal. Really. Still, looking forward to the E300. How are you, RedJohn?


 

 Fudge it, I am curious how they compare to the E100. Where is the cheapest place to get them? On Amazon Canada they are 25 bucks. Wondering if they are cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## aaDee

Lightinthebox.com


----------



## slowpickr

angelofmercy said:


> Or you could be right? I'm not so sure either, but I'm taking a flier in a $20 cheapo. Haven't done that since I bought the Pistons 2.0. If these don't jibe, then I'm going to try the ATE or Puro Sound? Probably the ATE? It's cheaper.


 
  
 Hopefully, they will be a $20 wonder.  Looking forward to your impressions.  When do you anticipate getting them in?


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Fudge it, I am curious how they compare to the E100. Where is the cheapest place to get them? On Amazon Canada they are 25 bucks. Wondering if they are cheaper elsewhere?




Lol, I've got a pair coming . Got them on Aliexpressfor $18 shipped about a week ago so they'll probably arrive after the summer holiday


----------



## leobigfield

I also bought the E100 but after almost 2 months i'm still waiting


----------



## leobigfield

just waiting your review of the E300 to make the payment! 
  
 http://www.dx.com/pt/p/mrice-e300-wired-in-ear-noise-cancelling-earphone-with-3-5mm-jack-for-tablet-pc-black-red-388169#.VX8tiPlVhuB


----------



## robervaul

Does anyone have news about the Sidy DGS-200?

()s


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Lol, I've got a pair coming . Got them on Aliexpressfor $18 shipped about a week ago so they'll probably arrive after the summer holiday


 

 Gonna wait on your review before I plop down the cash for it. I got plenty to keep me busy in the meanwhile


----------



## Jupit3r

I Have a pair of Astrotec GX-40, and I loved it, will write a review soon.


----------



## sodesuka

New Xduuo portable amp?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/XDUOO-XQ-10-mini-potable-earphone-headphone-amplifier-metal-case-big-power-high-quality-sound-Tennmak/1183804_32371625322.html


----------



## Hal Rockwell

sodesuka said:


> New Xduuo portable amp?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/XDUOO-XQ-10-mini-potable-earphone-headphone-amplifier-metal-case-big-power-high-quality-sound-Tennmak/1183804_32371625322.html


 
  
 May be a great alternative to Fiio E6.


----------



## aaDee

Prices and size both are almost double


----------



## Shawn71

hal rockwell said:


> May be a great alternative to Fiio E6.


 

 Reminds me of Hippo cricri....E6/06 has 3 eq settings, digital vol controller,clip,hold sw.....and with almost times 2 the price of E6/06 XQ-10 shd be more than expected in sound dept.


----------



## DJScope

hal rockwell said:


> May be a great alternative to Fiio E6.




I'd still go with the Topping NX1 for that price.


----------



## sodesuka

Well we don't know how it'd perform so I guess it's too early to draw conclusion. It looks nice though.
  
  
 By the way, anyone know good taobao agent that accepts paypal? I'm currently buying something from taobao via bhiner but it takes so long just for the item to ship to their warehouse, coupled with the price they quote for international shipping, it practically nullify any advantage of using such agent over just buying the (marked-up) item from ebay or aliexpress.


----------



## twister6

sodesuka said:


> New Xduuo portable amp?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/XDUOO-XQ-10-mini-potable-earphone-headphone-amplifier-metal-case-big-power-high-quality-sound-Tennmak/1183804_32371625322.html


 
  
 Looks like a perfect stack-up match for xDuoo X2 DAP


----------



## redfx

twister6 said:


> Looks like a perfect stack-up match for xDuoo X2 DAP


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/748909/xduoo-x2-small-lossless-player-with-microsd-and-oled/780#post_11693076
 PS Tony's photo, Tennmak


----------



## sodesuka

twister6 said:


> Looks like a perfect stack-up match for xDuoo X2 DAP


 

 Yep, even tennmak makes a fail combo deal for them http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/XDUOO-X2-Professional-HIFI-MP3-XQ-10-earphone-amplifier/1183804_32373482746.html
  
 Why am I saying it's fail? Because you could get both cheaper from them if you order both separately lol.


----------



## sodesuka

$69 Soundmagic E80 at penon is tempting... http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E80 I wonder if they don't have any other color though?
  
 Soundmagic distributor in my area said that they won't get it until August-September.


----------



## HraD2

Some variation of Xearz... http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Kinden-Ebony-wood-earphone-with-mic-and-volume-control-headphone-in-ear-headset-for/32312783584.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.11.laB64H


----------



## sodesuka

hrad2 said:


> Some variation of Xearz... http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Kinden-Ebony-wood-earphone-with-mic-and-volume-control-headphone-in-ear-headset-for/32312783584.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.11.laB64H


 

 I have that one. Not worth it unless you want to use the housings for other drivers imo. Too bright with literally no bass.


----------



## Starfield

hrad2 said:


> Some variation of Xearz... http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Kinden-Ebony-wood-earphone-with-mic-and-volume-control-headphone-in-ear-headset-for/32312783584.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.11.laB64H


 
 Interesting!! Might use the same cable (plug) I was looking for my Sleek Audio SA07 lol.
 Thank you for the unintentional help! haha


----------



## Grayson73

sodesuka said:


> $69 Soundmagic E80 at penon is tempting... http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E80 I wonder if they don't have any other color though?
> 
> Soundmagic distributor in my area said that they won't get it until August-September.


 
 $51 here.
  
 http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html


----------



## sodesuka

grayson73 said:


> $51 here.
> 
> http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html


 

 Would be nice if they ship internationally.


----------



## Grayson73

sodesuka said:


> Would be nice if they ship internationally.


 
 You're right.  I just tried and it's United States only.  For some reason, I thought this store was based in Asia.


----------



## sodesuka

You're not getting one to compare it to your tenore? I somehow got a feeling that it'd be better, though it probably won't have as big soundstage.


----------



## aaDee

Takstar INGPING H60 Monitoring In-Ear Earphone High-quality earphones for Music appreciation, network K songs, phone K song
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Takstar-INGPING-H60-Monitoring-In-Ear-Earphone-High-quality-earphones-for-Music-appreciation-network-K-songs/32315359937.html
(from AliExpress Android)
Anyone tried these?


----------



## sodesuka

That looks like Cogoo T02


----------



## B9Scrambler

They sure do. Looks really odd being worn cable down. Pretty clear that design is meant to have the cable slung behind your ear.


----------



## sodesuka

Looks like tennmak fixed their pricing for the new xduoo amp and the combo deal with x2. The price isn't too bad, cheaper than Fiio X1 for both.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/XDUOO-X2-Professional-HIFI-MP3-XQ-10-earphone-amplifier/1183804_32373482746.html


----------



## HraD2

What about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Okcsc-iron-earphones-hifi-d20-metal-iron-in-ear-earphones-fever/1847751716.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.16.LWvym6
 And may be these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html


----------



## Hal Rockwell

hrad2 said:


> What about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Okcsc-iron-earphones-hifi-d20-metal-iron-in-ear-earphones-fever/1847751716.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.16.LWvym6
> And may be these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html




The Okcsc look nice. Another Chinese DIY brand?


----------



## Shawn71

hrad2 said:


> What about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Okcsc-iron-earphones-hifi-d20-metal-iron-in-ear-earphones-fever/1847751716.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.16.LWvym6
> And may be these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html


 

 The first one, 3.14 (*π-Pi)* is similar to this $27 single micro dynamic.....the innards looks same as well,the red picture.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-3-14-Hifi-sport-Headphone-Stereo-Professional-in-ear-earphones-high-resolution-headset-for-mp3/32320974888.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.2.cQm4se
  
 The other one, Ortofon style single BA, looks very interesting tho.....


----------



## HraD2

shawn71 said:


> The first one, 3.14 (*π-Pi)* is similar to this $27 single micro dynamic.....the innards looks same as well,the red picture.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-3-14-Hifi-sport-Headphone-Stereo-Professional-in-ear-earphones-high-resolution-headset-for-mp3/32320974888.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.2.cQm4se
> 
> The other one, Ortofon style single BA, looks very interesting tho.....


 
 No, they are different... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.43.WjarWL&id=41463996519&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
 You can see BA on taobao pics


----------



## HraD2

And there is a coupons 20$ off 100$ http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1738335


----------



## Beatwolf

So I want to give my girlfriend some new in-ears. She really liked the ones that came with the original HTC M7 (might have been Beats by dres?!).. She's not very picky and just needs some cheap new upgrade, but I would rather by some for her, would the Awei ES800M's be a good replacement for the old htc/beatsbydre ones?


----------



## Shawn71

hrad2 said:


> No, they are different... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.43.WjarWL&id=41463996519&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
> You can see BA on taobao pics


 

 Yeah, I meant just the shells and the red shell which has just the single micro dynamic as the cheaper version....they put the wrong picture.


----------



## Shawn71

I'm not sure the 3.14 MR3 has the x-over....and not sure either what batch is that listing,to confirm DTEC or sonion.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

shawn71 said:


> The first one, 3.14 (*π-Pi)* is similar to this $27 single micro dynamic.....the innards looks same as well,the red picture.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-3-14-Hifi-sport-Headphone-Stereo-Professional-in-ear-earphones-high-resolution-headset-for-mp3/32320974888.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.2.cQm4se
> 
> The other one, Ortofon style single BA, looks very interesting tho.....


 
  
 Can be had for 25$ on Focalprice.


----------



## Ruben123

beatwolf said:


> So I want to give my girlfriend some new in-ears. She really liked the ones that came with the original HTC M7 (might have been Beats by dres?!).. She's not very picky and just needs some cheap new upgrade, but I would rather by some for her, would the Awei ES800M's be a good replacement for the old htc/beatsbydre ones?




I liked them, but for budget goodies you should visit kz thread imho


----------



## sodesuka

hrad2 said:


> What about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Okcsc-iron-earphones-hifi-d20-metal-iron-in-ear-earphones-fever/1847751716.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.16.LWvym6
> And may be these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html


 
 The first one looks like Atomic Floyd stuffs http://www.atomicfloyd.com/superdarts


----------



## lolwatpear

why was the KZ thread locked?


----------



## B9Scrambler

lolwatpear said:


> why was the KZ thread locked?


 
 A series of silly, disappointing, and unnecessary comments. It happens *shrug*.


----------



## EISENbricher

lolwatpear said:


> why was the KZ thread locked?


 
 It was probably some kind of misunderstanding. Hopefully the thread would get unlocked soon. 
  
 People who need to ask for KZ can still post here, I guess. This thread encompasses all chinese brands.


----------



## sodesuka

Dunu is influential enough to get their products copied now, http://www.dasetn.com/Guitar-parts-Hybrid-AK1-Double-Driver--1Dynamic-1Balance--IN-EAR-Earphone_p3428.html
  
 DN1000 shell with one BA and one dynamic drivers?


----------



## Raketen

sodesuka said:


> Looks like the mystery LMUE IEM is the Ray Audio RA01 which I've posted back then.
> 
> Tempting...


 
 How do these sort of OEM rebrands usually work? Does anything get changed in terms of build/tuning? Looks like they even include the same accessories.
  
 Kind of a disappointment if not. Am curious about the AD01, since I've had good experience with LMUE. Wish I could buy both to compare.


----------



## sodesuka

raketen said:


> How do these sort of OEM rebrands usually work? Does anything get changed in terms of build/tuning? Looks like they even include the same accessories.
> 
> Kind of a disappointment if not. Am curious about the AD01, since I've had good experience with LMUE. Wish I could buy both to compare.


 

 I'm not really sure but most of the time they don't change sound afaik. I think if the phones are already good sounding then it might be a good thing since then people wouldn't have to jump through hope to get them. Would love to try them but budget is really tight this month for me. :/


----------



## lesp4ul

Hi, I'm looking for budget Bluetooth iem as a gift and Bluedio N2 seems quite nice and cheap, any n2 user here?


----------



## Trapok

I want this one but seller doesn't ship to france 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Professional-Micphone-Earphone-Headphone-For-IPhone6-Plus-Samsung-S6-earphone-With-Bass-Alto-High/1157326_32341373348.html


----------



## clee290

trapok said:


> I want this one but seller doesn't ship to france
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Professional-Micphone-Earphone-Headphone-For-IPhone6-Plus-Samsung-S6-earphone-With-Bass-Alto-High/1157326_32341373348.html


 
 PenonAudio has them for a bit more, but I heard they weren't that good.
 http://penonaudio.com/DZAT-DR-10


----------



## Trapok

Thx for the info
 Quote:


clee290 said:


> PenonAudio has them for a bit more, but I heard they weren't that good.
> http://penonaudio.com/DZAT-DR-10


 
 If just bof bof i keep my money


----------



## CoiL

Very clever solution! Turning IEM "body" changes air port "location" accordingly and results in sound change.


----------



## Trapok

hrad2 said:


> What about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Okcsc-iron-earphones-hifi-d20-metal-iron-in-ear-earphones-fever/1847751716.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.16.LWvym6
> And may be these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html


 
 for the oksc, i don't like the "suppository" look


----------



## Tom22

Anyone else have a pair of these?
  
 I decided to open a thread on these guys, care to chime in? http://www.head-fi.org/t/772058/budget-50-full-size-bluetooth-headphones-ausdom-m06-impressions-thread#post_11703360


----------



## AngelOfMercy

The Soundmagic E80 are FOR REALS! I offered initial reaction and opinion in the Discovery thread and the E80 thread. These are serious budget contenders. Think of a more treble capable ZA tenore with Doppio bass speed.


----------



## zuvi

Hi, I am looking to buy a Denon to import to the US. Anyone here have experience in importing headphones?
 I would like to know if you guys got taxed, and how much. The ones I am buying costs 350 usd, I am not sure if I should declare it as cheaper since I have no idea if the custom agents know how much they are worth.


----------



## xtwargodtx

Haven't been to head fi for a while but anyways I'd like your guys opinion on what iem I should get if I listen to EDM and R&B the kz anv or ed9? I own the ttpod t1-e's but I just want a iem that I can be sorta "rough" with. So far the ed9 looks really interesting thanks to the interchangeable filters.


----------



## Arsis

What method do you guys use to clean your iems? I have exceptionally waxy ears. I clean my ears often but from time to time I end up with wax in the nozzle. Whats the best way to safely clean it out?


----------



## EISENbricher

Guys, friends of mine in US asked me about earphone recommendation and his budget is about $50~$60. He isn't comfortable with AliExpress or other sites shipping overseas. He said Amazon US would be the best option for him.
  
 Any quick recommendations pls?


----------



## Hisoundfi

eisenbricher said:


> Guys, friends of mine in US asked me about earphone recommendation and his budget is about $50~$60. He isn't comfortable with AliExpress or other sites shipping overseas. He said Amazon US would be the best option for him.
> 
> Any quick recommendations pls?


Soundmagic e80 from Micca Store. They are in the US


----------



## Hisoundfi

Easy check out options as well


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> Soundmagic e80 from Micca Store. They are in the US


 
 Great. They are receiving quite a lot praise. Seems like this is the deal I'd be opting if I were in his shoes. Well I'll definitely recommend this.
 Thanks.


----------



## Raketen

eisenbricher said:


> Guys, friends of mine in US asked me about earphone recommendation and his budget is about $50~$60. He isn't comfortable with AliExpress or other sites shipping overseas. He said Amazon US would be the best option for him.
> 
> Any quick recommendations pls?


 

  
 Lend Me Ur Ears has an amazon store with Vsonic VSD3, GR02 Bass, Ostry KC06, Havi B3 1 & II in that price range, and get lots of recommends on here. Other amazon importers have ATH-IM50 also in that price range I have read some good reviews of, and the Zero Audio Carbo tenore/bassos are rated as well, at around 30-40 dollars. In that price range I personally have used Fidue a31s which is pretty solid for 30-ish, and the JVC FXT-90, which is also very good., and can still be found for 60-70 from time to time, though it's out of production so the price has gone up lately. Sony XB90 is about 70 and getting strong recommendations from the IEM Bass Club thread lately, and has pretty good reviews on amazon too.
  
 The main thing with import items on Amazon, if your friend is concerned with overseas shipping, is to see that they are Fulfilled by Amazon, or to check the vendor listing to see where it ships out from.


----------



## EISENbricher

raketen said:


> Lend Me Ur Ears has an amazon store with Vsonic VSD3, GR02 Bass, Ostry KC06, Havi B3 1 & II in that price range, and get lots of recommends on here. Other amazon importers have ATH-IM50 also in that price range I have read some good reviews of, and the Zero Audio Carbo tenore/bassos are rated as well, at around 30-40 dollars. In that price range I personally have used Fidue a31s which is pretty solid for 30-ish, and the JVC FXT-90, which is also very good., and can still be found for 60-70 from time to time, though it's out of production so the price has gone up lately. Sony XB90 is about 70 and getting strong recommendations from the IEM Bass Club thread lately, and has pretty good reviews on amazon too.


 
 Those are lot of good recommendations, thanks. 
  
 Will give this a nice thought : )


----------



## sodesuka

Found an interesting review about Edifier H293P by chance http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100005468.htm
  
 Seems that it's an improvement over Vivo XE800i, which people have suspected to be made by Vsonic. They can be found for $30 on aliexpress, anyone has tried these?


----------



## jant71

They look nice, the H293. http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.edifier.com/int/en/earphones/h293p&prev=search
 Maybe a few more reliable impressions are needed but might be a good choice at $30.
  
 Also, nice looking Edifier home theater speakers...


----------



## sodesuka

You're right, somehow with Edifier being the parent company of Stax, part of my mind always give them benefit of the doubt lol.
  
  
 On another note, the TDA1387*8 dac amp that I've ordered a month ago has finally arrived, and boy I didn't expect to get this blown away. Aside from few pops and crackles issue, I really like how fatigue-free it sounds.
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.7.sNeHUw&scm=1007.10009.6098.i42124644877&id=45511894866&pvid=fc671f04-6242-45ba-b697-6dcf088341db
  
 Total damage? around $80, still cheaper than Hifime 9018D lol (though not as transportable). I'm probably still in new toy syndrome though.


----------



## jant71

Edifier is always good but good enough to beat the likes of XE800 or VSD3 might take some more convincing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The amp looks nice!


----------



## DJScope

My review of the Fidue A73 is up! 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a73-hybrid-monitor-earphones-with-universal-single-button-remote-and-microphone/reviews/13457


----------



## slowpickr

Deleted.


----------



## CoiL

read sentence to the end...


----------



## slowpickr

coil said:


> read sentence to the end...


 
 You are correct oh great one.  Read too fast.  Post deleted.


----------



## Suneth

KZ ED10  Looks like full metal housing

  

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-original-KZ-ED10-in-ear-headphones-fever-wire-balance-HIFI-bass-for-mp3-mp4/32377244418.html


----------



## sodesuka

Anyone know or can please translate if these phones use dynamic or BA driver? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.306.nPi09u&id=45078964906&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail


----------



## Shawn71

Sure it does have a dynamic driver....BA? cld be there given it's price tag....


----------



## sodesuka

shawn71 said:


> Sure it does have a dynamic driver....BA? cld be there given it's price tag....


 
 You mean "couldn't be"?
  
 It seems they're dual drivers too, so if it's really dynamic drivers, that'd make them the cheapest dual dynamic with detachable cable I guess.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> You mean "couldn't be"?
> 
> It seems they're dual drivers too, so if it's really dynamic drivers, that'd make them the cheapest dual dynamic with detachable cable I guess.




About the same price as the IM50's


----------



## sodesuka

peter123 said:


> About the same price as the IM50's


 

 Ah you're right, forgot about them lol. This one has MMCX connector though so it'd be easier to get more varied aftermarket cables.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> Ah you're right, forgot about them lol. This one has MMCX connector though so it'd be easier to get more varied aftermarket cables.




Lol! No problem, I'm just kidding with you


----------



## sodesuka

peter123 said:


> Lol! No problem, I'm just kidding with you


 

 You're right though . Wish E80 would be available faster here so I could stop browsing random phones on Taobao lol.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> You're right though . Wish E80 would be available faster here so I could stop browsing random phones on Taobao lol.




Where are you located? Penon audio has the E80 and I believe that they ship most places, I've ordered my pair and they should arrive next week


----------



## sodesuka

I'm in Asia, and I'd like to wait for my local distributor to have them for this one, supporting them for once. Let us know how you think about it when you get them.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> I'm in Asia, and I'd like to wait for my local distributor to have them for this one, supporting them for once. Let us know how you think about it when you get them.




That sounds fair. Don't worry I'll share my impression of them


----------



## Shawn71

sodesuka said:


> You mean "couldn't be"?
> 
> It seems they're dual drivers too, so if it's really dynamic drivers, that'd make them the cheapest dual dynamic with detachable cable I guess.


 

 Yeah, they seem and I cldv'e phrased like this "BA? cld be there *too*", dual hybrids not sure abt dual dynamic tho......


----------



## sodesuka

Well it's not out of question since there are other seller who are selling quad BA for around the price on taobao.
  
 And the searching madness continues; is this the first ever wood earbuds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-1785007616.45.y1QcSt&id=45343859756


----------



## B9Scrambler

sodesuka said:


> Well it's not out of question since there are other seller who are selling quad BA for around the price on taobao.
> 
> And the searching madness continues; is this the first ever wood earbuds?
> 
> ...


 
 Those look awesome. nice find!


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Colorfly-C10 new wooden mp3 player


----------



## jant71

Sale price...http://www.ebay.com/itm/301653422103. Anyone gonna pull the trigger???Hmmm.


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> Sale price...http://www.ebay.com/itm/301653422103. Anyone gonna pull the trigger???Hmmm.


 

 15 dollars for shipping is bs, E-packet costs like 5 bucks. But looks cool otherwise, nice find


----------



## flib372

jant71 said:


> Sale price...http://www.ebay.com/itm/301653422103. Anyone gonna pull the trigger???Hmmm.



Just ordered them, i was toooo nosy


----------



## DJScope

My Fidue A65 review is up!  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a65-titanium-micro-dynamic-driver-iem/reviews/13473


----------



## jant71

redjohn456 said:


> 15 dollars for shipping is bs, E-packet costs like 5 bucks. But looks cool otherwise, nice find


 
 Well they still do that on ebay, IIRC, to lessen the ebay fees hit. Seen plenty of low price items w/bigger shipping costs but it just is most important what it adds up to. Think ebay curbed the $4.95 plus $95 shipping kind of things sellers were doing there but still they can get back some within reason. Like I said, total price is good, I'm good. Of course how good the value is for this earphone is YTBD. Seems good as far as the components just how well are they implemented and tuned?
  
 Hope they are good so they are truly a nice find!
  


flib372 said:


> Just ordered them, i was toooo nosy


 
 A brave(or curious) soul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 takes one for the team. No time for them to show up for some impressions and still be on this sale. You either need to go for it now or hope for another sale later on if they are good. Or maybe they are good even for the normal price. Hope they are a winner!!


----------



## sodesuka

This one uses four BAs http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.41.gqCCvV&id=41443349063&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail and among the most popular of its kind in taobao afaik.


----------



## twister6

My SoundMagic E80 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-monitor-headphone/reviews/13477


----------



## vlenbo

My Signature Acoustics C-12 review is up - http://www.head-fi.org/t/773134/signature-acoustics-c-12-an-elemental-underdog-with-great-finesse-in-emotional-conveyance


----------



## ozkan

My Audio Technica ATH-IM70 review was up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-im70-dual-symphonic-drivers-in-ear-headphones/reviews/12408


----------



## Whaleshark12

Hey guys, Just wondering. Is there any brand of chinese manufacture of iem that produce IEM with mid centric signature with some bass. Something similar to the CKR10. My target price would be below 60 USD. Thanks!


----------



## Ruben123

XKdun ck-m700, warm midrangy IEM. You're lucky if you find them for $10.


----------



## sodesuka

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey guys, Just wondering. Is there any brand of chinese manufacture of iem that produce IEM with mid centric signature with some bass. Something similar to the CKR10. My target price would be below 60 USD. Thanks!


 

 I'd say Ostry KC06. Although I don't know if it'd have enough bass for you.


----------



## 1clearhead

Try the KZ ED10. It has a very open soundstage!
  
 Save money.....cha-ching$
  
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.D4x0rI&id=520110988064&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4
  
 or
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20150702004916&SearchText=kz+ed10


----------



## ilikeiem

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey guys, Just wondering. Is there any brand of chinese manufacture of iem that produce IEM with mid centric signature with some bass. Something similar to the CKR10. My target price would be below 60 USD. Thanks!


 
 Try $12 USD KZ-ATE


----------



## Whaleshark12

Hey Guys! Thanks for the quick reply! I have heard about the KZ. But unsure of their sound sig. The KZ ATE i heard they have similar sound to the ZA Tenores. I have not KC06 yet. I assume the A varient have more bass. The price is so cheap for some of it. While it looks pretty fragile (Cloth cable on the ckm). Any More choices?


----------



## eaglearrow

1clearhead said:


> Try the KZ ED10. It has a very open soundstage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

@1clearhead did u recieve the ED10's already? id love it if you could briefly describe how they sound.


----------



## EISENbricher

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey Guys! Thanks for the quick reply! I have heard about the KZ. But unsure of their sound sig. *The KZ ATE i heard they have similar sound to the ZA Tenores. *I have not KC06 yet. I assume the A varient have more bass. The price is so cheap for some of it. While it looks pretty fragile (Cloth cable on the ckm). Any More choices?


 
 I second that, both sound smooth and warm with good amount of details. ATE has larger soundstage and better build quality / durability.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> I'd say Ostry KC06. Although I don't know if it'd have enough bass for you.


 
 Hmm, IMHO the KC06 is about as far away from the CKR10 that you can come: on the bright side, peaky treble, way less subbass and also much worse soundstage depth and 3D sound. 
  
 Not trying to be difficult here just stating my opinon, YMMV (and obviously it does ).


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> sodesuka said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Ostry KC06. Although I don't know if it'd have enough bass for you.
> ...


 
  
 Definitely agree!  If anything, go for KC06A with more bass, but treble does get peaky and harsh with some recordings.
  
 Another one to consider is good old VSD3 (not 3S, but 3).  Upper mids/treble can get a bit hot, typical of VSonic sig, but it's a bit smoother than Ostrys.
  
 Oh, and IM50 is worthy candidate to consider!  Not as much mid-forward, but smooth mids, typical of AT house tunning.


----------



## Whaleshark12

twister6 said:


> Definitely agree!  If anything, go for KC06A with more bass, but treble does get peaky and harsh with some recordings.
> 
> Another one to consider is good old VSD3 (not 3S, but 3).  Upper mids/treble can get a bit hot, typical of VSonic sig, but it's a bit smoother than Ostrys.
> 
> Oh, and IM50 is worthy candidate to consider!  Not as much mid-forward, but smooth mids, typical of AT house tunning.


 
 Hey thanks guys for pointing out. Just wonder anyone tried the ZA Duoza and JVC FXT90? I heard the Duoza have forward vocal, and the FXT90 have lush mids. But I can't be sure.


----------



## ZapX629

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey thanks guys for pointing out. Just wonder anyone tried the ZA Duoza and JVC FXT90? I heard the Duoza have forward vocal, and the FXT90 have lush mids. But I can't be sure.


 

 FXT90 wouldn't be what you're looking for. Douza might be, but it's out of your range. With what you're looking for I'd second the IM50, based on everything I've heard. It's not as detailed as the CKR10, but at such a fraction of the price that's to be expected. It would satisfy your need for bass and vocals very nicely though. You may be able to find IM70 for around your price too.


----------



## sodesuka

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey thanks guys for pointing out. Just wonder anyone tried the ZA Duoza and JVC FXT90? I heard the Duoza have forward vocal, and the FXT90 have lush mids. But I can't be sure.


 

 I've had Duoza and FXT200LTD. I'd take KC06 over both (had that one too) if I were to prioritize mid over anything else.
  


peter123 said:


> Hmm, IMHO the KC06 is about as far away from the CKR10 that you can come: on the bright side, peaky treble, way less subbass and also much worse soundstage depth and 3D sound.
> 
> Not trying to be difficult here just stating my opinon, YMMV (and obviously it does ).


 
 Edit: missed this before (I wish head-fi has feature that notify you if your post get quoted. :/)

 I haven't heard CKR10 so I can't comment on that, my point of reference has been only his criteria of mid-centric and some bass which I personally think fit KC06. It is bright but I don't think the treble is peaky (it could get overbearing on some track, but it's not harsh) but yeah, YMMV. Definitely agree about the soundstage though, it's like they're hard panned to the left and right lol.


----------



## 1clearhead

eaglearrow said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Try the KZ ED10. It has a very open soundstage!
> ...


 

 The best way to describe them is that they are very solid with an excellent wide and open soundstage, deep broad bass, luscious mids, and ultra-fine treble. They just sound so huge and wide to me, just like hearing open cans. And these are even smaller than my AKG K3003, similar size to my ED9's.
  
 I just decided to take a chance on these after translating and reading the positive reviews in China's taobao website. Pretty much, all positive. They are a keeper for me.


----------



## Grayson73

My friend has Piston 2 and it broke.  Is there an IEM for the same price or less with equal bass quantity that is better, or should he buy another Piston 2?


----------



## peter123

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey Guys! Thanks for the quick reply! I have heard about the KZ. But unsure of their sound sig. The KZ ATE i heard they have similar sound to the ZA Tenores. I have not KC06 yet. I assume the A varient have more bass. The price is so cheap for some of it. While it looks pretty fragile (Cloth cable on the ckm). Any More choices?




Most similar sound to the CKR10's I've heard in a cheap IEM is probably the Narmoo S1 which also has a very full but well balanced sound without recessed mids.

Other options for a midcentric sound if you're willing to give up some bass would be the Vsonic AN16 (if you can track one down) or the Soundmagic E80 (these has great mids but are quite a bit brighter than the CKR10's). 

With all respect to the ED9 and ATE I dont feel that they match what you're looking for. 

@sodesuka everything I said about the KC06 was in comparison to the CKR10's and not in absolute terms 

That being said I really don't care much for the kc06 so my description of them is most definitely colored by that


----------



## Whaleshark12

peter123 said:


> Most similar sound to the CKR10's I've heard in a cheap IEM is probably the Narmoo S1 which also has a very full but well balanced sound without recessed mids.
> 
> Other options for a midcentric sound if you're willing to give up some bass would be the Vsonic AN16 (if you can track one down) or the Soundmagic E80 (these has great mids but are quite a bit brighter than the CKR10's).
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Thanks Guys for giving me more choices to select from. I wonder where is Narmoo  from? USA? The shipping alone cost more the IEM itself unfortunately.. The Vsonic AN16 was a 16 anniversary limited edition?

 Hmm.. Hope the price is not steep..


----------



## peter123

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey Thanks Guys for giving me more choices to select from. I wonder where is Narmoo  from? USA? The shipping alone cost more the IEM itself unfortunately.. The Vsonic AN16 was a 16 anniversary limited edition?
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Hope the price is not steep..




You should be able to buy them directly from Narmoo's website . I got my pair delivered to Norway from there and shipping wasn't to bad, Amazon is very expensive ob the shipping though .

Yes the AN16 was a limited release included as a free gift with the pre order on the Vsd2(s), price for both was usd38 so if you find one they shouldn't be to expensive .

Good luck in your hunting


----------



## sodesuka

peter123 said:


> @sodesuka everything I said about the KC06 was in comparison to the CKR10's and not in absolute terms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Would love to hear CKR10 someday, but I'm afraid that I'd find them too smooth judging from that comparison.  (I also can't cope with big IEM nowadays).
  
  
  
 In regards with midcentric IEM, I've just ordered this http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39606778951&spm=2014.21146508.0.0 the seller claims that he's tuned it with 535 as reference. Will find out in about a month.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> Would love to hear CKR10 someday, but I'm afraid that I'd find them too smooth judging from that comparison.  (I also can't cope with big IEM nowadays).
> 
> [rule]
> 
> In regards with midcentric IEM, I've just ordered this http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39606778951&spm=2014.21146508.0.0 the seller claims that he's tuned it with 535 as reference. Will find out in about a month.




I'm not particularly sensitive to peaks or sibliance myself and something like the Tenores is too smooth (rolled of) in the treble for my liking buy I really enjoy the CKR10's (the CKR9's might be more up your alley though, I actually prefer those myself ).

Those looks nice, let us know how you find them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey Thanks Guys for giving me more choices to select from. I wonder where is Narmoo  from? USA? The shipping alone cost more the IEM itself unfortunately.. The Vsonic AN16 was a 16 anniversary limited edition?
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Hope the price is not steep..




NarMoo is based out of California. Shipping prices seem to have really increased since I bought my NarMoos last year.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> NarMoo is based out of California. Shipping prices seem to have really increased since I bought my NarMoos last year.




That's really a shame, I can't remember how much I paid in shipping for my pair but it wasn't enough to stop me 

Seriously it wasn't expensive...


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> That's really a shame, I can't remember how much I paid in shipping for my pair but it wasn't enough to stop me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think I paid 12 USD to ship my S1. Now it would cost me ~36 USD....insane.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> I think I paid 12 USD to ship my S1. Now it would cost me ~36 USD....insane.




That's indeed crazy. If I should guess what I paid it'll be in the $10-12 region as well.


----------



## Whaleshark12

peter123 said:


> That's indeed crazy. If I should guess what I paid it'll be in the $10-12 region as well.


 
 That's what I'm trying to say. To My area is around 45 USD


----------



## AngelOfMercy

The Soundmagic E80 is the thinking man's IEM. It's not bright IMO, as I think Peter stated? The treble isn't extended enough to be bright. It's extremely transparent and has a detailed, transparent, and open sound. Very similar to the Hifiman RE-ZERO, but with slightly better treble and more detailed bass. It hits roughly the same, if only a tad more than the ZERO, but it sure is amazing for listening to death metal and black metal. The E80 peels away and separates the instruments in the mix for what is usually very dense music mixes in death and black metal, yet you can hear all the instruments and all the micro detail in a way not many other IEM can, and I'd say in its price range, it's the premier IEM for metal.


----------



## dilidani

Hello guys!

 Piston 2 user looking for a little upgrade here. Listening to only electronic genres, quantity and quality of bass is essential.
 Having T1E and KZ EDSE, DT3, etc. None of them really makes me wow.  Any ideas? Cheers!


----------



## ozkan

dilidani said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Piston 2 user looking for a little upgrade here. Listening to only electronic genres, quantity and quality of bass is essential.
> Having T1E and KZ EDSE, DT3, etc. None of them really makes me wow.  Any ideas? Cheers!


 
  
 Audio Technica IM50/70 with the latter having more sub-bass.


----------



## ZapX629

dilidani said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Piston 2 user looking for a little upgrade here. Listening to only electronic genres, quantity and quality of bass is essential.
> Having T1E and KZ EDSE, DT3, etc. None of them really makes me wow.  Any ideas? Cheers!


 

 What's your ideal budget?


----------



## dilidani

zapx629 said:


> What's your ideal budget?


20-50, or 50-100 usd. 150 usd tops


----------



## ZapX629

dilidani said:


> 20-50, or 50-100 usd. 150 usd tops


 

 I would say the IM70 that ozkan recommended would be a great option. The DN1000 or CKR9/10 are some other great ones, but those are at the high end and stretching your budget.


----------



## Inszy

dilidani said:


> 20-50, or 50-100 usd. 150 usd tops


 
 Second hand ADL EH-008. They're bass monsters.


----------



## theuprising

These have been out for a while, and not a single English impressions of these, the Takstar Hi1200. Takstar is famous on these boards for their fullsized headphones which have offered ridiculous value for their price, the Hi2050, Pro 80, and TS-671, and so an IEM by them piqued my interest. 
  

  
  
 $30 on Amazon Prime atm
 http://www.amazon.com/Headphones-Isolating-Earphones-Professional-Monitoring/dp/B00G22NK4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436127992&sr=8-1&keywords=takstar+hi1200&pebp=1436127991865&perid=0FH6ZPPJ22DG77C9G71Q


----------



## Inszy

They're very nice earphones. I have them around one year and still like them. Great comfort, but they have little too much bass bloat - eq or cold DAP and it's good investment.
 Overall they're better then Piston v2, Soundmagic E10 or Donscorpio Bass Colour.


----------



## jant71

Anybody try these out...http://www.amazon.com/Acctrend-Headphone-Microphone-Adjustment-Super-buss/dp/B00VR8G1V6/ref=pd_cp_23_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1V7WKMBNGQ3K85S94D3X
  
 Seem to be ranked #42 in Amazon headphone sales, seemingly realistic reviews and people impressed enough to both take pictures and still rate them well even though they don't have big bass. looks positive but not proven yet 
  
 Crappy Chin-glish spelling aside(Super buss, Kevlav cable, hight quality
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), they look pretty neat with the Piston like presentation and 4 tips plus ear guides.
  
 Price is right on the debatable line if they are a deal or not compared to other things that are/were even cheaper like the SoundSoul and KZ stuff. Maybe worth keeping an eye on if these will drop which they probably will.
  
 No harm throwing them out there. Maybe they are a find.


----------



## bhazard

theuprising said:


> These have been out for a while, and not a single English impressions of these, the Takstar Hi1200. Takstar is famous on these boards for their fullsized headphones which have offered ridiculous value for their price, the Hi2050, Pro 80, and TS-671, and so an IEM by them piqued my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have them and I hate them. Too muddy. The $10 KZ models are considerably better in clarity and sound quality.


----------



## Inszy

They're muddy only with warm DAPs (or with low power in HO). But you can always lower range 80-250Hz and it's fine.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Just buy some Pistons 3 and be done with it?


----------



## redfx

MSUR Headphones(FR curve)


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Some time ago the Y32 by Syllable appeared on the market and intrigued people in this thread with its unique design. I decided to jump on this discovery in spite of the possible comfort issues with the design. I can state that the comfort is this IEM's only virtue. Why? - Cause this IEM has the worst isolation I have ever experienced with an IEM. In vain, I tried every kind and size of tips I have in my possession. The ambient noise was so apparent that it seemed to me like I had nothing at all blocking my ear canals. I had to turn up the volume to painful levels only to notice the music playing. Due to the isolation issues, the IEM lacks bass at all. The lack of bass gives the Y32 a false sense of air and detail but eventually only makes it sound shrill and extremely fatiguing. The bottom line is: "STAY AWAY FROM IT AT ALL COST!!!". I would have hesitated using it even if I got it for free, not mentioning the 35USD I paid for it on geekbuying. There are so many better options in this price range.


----------



## DJScope

redfx said:


> MSUR Headphones(FR curve)


 
  
 Wow these look good!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

theuprising said:


> These have been out for a while, and not a single English impressions of these, the Takstar Hi1200. Takstar is famous on these boards for their fullsized headphones which have offered ridiculous value for their price, the Hi2050, Pro 80, and TS-671, and so an IEM by them piqued my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


bhazard said:


> I have them and I hate them. Too muddy. The $10 KZ models are considerably better in clarity and sound quality.


 
  
 Maybe yours is a lemon. I'm using it with a tube amp and mostly listening CDs and it sounds great (for my taste).
 Prominent bass,  clear mids and highs great separation. Not muddy at all. The presentation is effortless and very engaging.
 I own both Hi2050 and Pro 80 as well (which are excellent cans and great value) but Hi1200 beats them both - in my setup.
 The only thing I hate - with passion - is the asymmetrical cable.
 I would highly recommend this IEM (I've never tried to use it with a phone though).
 I own almost all of the KZ models as well but would have hard time to confirm that they have better clarity or sound quality (for me).


----------



## sodesuka

Asymmetrical cable is bad indeed, not a big fan myself. Is it at least possible to wear them over ear?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

oopswrongplanet said:


> Maybe yours is a lemon. I'm using it with a tube amp and mostly listening CDs and it sounds great (for my taste).
> Prominent bass,  clear mids and highs great separation. Not muddy at all. The presentation is effortless and very engaging.
> I own both Hi2050 and Pro 80 as well (which are excellent cans and great value) but Hi1200 beats them both - in my setup.
> The only thing I hate - with passion - is the asymmetrical cable.
> ...


 
  
 I think that Takstar has QC issues when it comes to IEMs. I purchased one of their older IEM models and they were just horrible. Almost unbelievable that a company that makes some of the most popular budget classics, made IEMs that sounded like the ones I purchased.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Got a review sample of these *Sur S520*.
  

  
  
 I made the mistake of doing the photoshoot first before listening.
 Never doing that again.  These are HORRIBLE!  So muddy, so awful sounding.
  
 This was such a disappointment as they looked nice and had multiple removable cables.
  
 So, here are the rest of the pictures, but please do not buy them.
  
  

  

  

  

  

  
 ..


----------



## JamesBr

Anybody heard of KZ A1?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

jamesbr said:


> Anybody heard of KZ A1?


 
  
 The A1 was the model that started the KZ buzz.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

jamesbr said:


> Anybody heard of KZ A1?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread


----------



## B9Scrambler

bloodypenguin said:


> Got a review sample of these *Sur S520*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bought the 530. They weren't bad. Awesome as bass cannons but that's about it. The base model s808 is really good with a bit of EQ. Otherwise they are too midbassy.


----------



## Inszy

sodesuka said:


> Asymmetrical cable is bad indeed, not a big fan myself. Is it at least possible to wear them over ear?


 
 Yes, it's possible.


----------



## twister6

Joker posted today review of Lend Me UR ears Alpha & Delta AD01: http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/alpha-delta-ad01-in-ear-earphone-review/


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

sodesuka said:


> Asymmetrical cable is bad indeed, not a big fan myself. Is it at least possible to wear them over ear?


 
  
 Yes, it's possible but in this case the remote button will be behind or very close to your ear.


----------



## nelson996

Anyone recommend an 'upgrade' to the silver KZ ATE? I love the balanced sound and engaging presentation. Looking to eventually get some HE-400i to go with my Shanling M3, but need something to keep me going in the meantime!!! (the curse of head-fi!!!).... Budget at around $80ish.......


----------



## JamesBr

oopswrongplanet said:


> Yes, it's possible but in this case the remote button will be behind or very close to your ear.


 
 Unfortunately ... that sux !


----------



## 1clearhead

nelson996 said:


> Anyone recommend an 'upgrade' to the silver KZ ATE? I love the *balanced sound and engaging presentation*. Looking to eventually get some HE-400i to go with my Shanling M3, but need something to keep me going in the meantime!!! (the curse of head-fi!!!).... Budget at around $80ish.......


 

 Just get the KZ ED10's. They actually compliment each other well on different genre's _-very open and engaging presentation_.


----------



## Tom22

Got the Alpha &  Delta AD01s in! A collaboration between lendmeurears and a unknown chinese manufactures, resulted in a detachable, replaceable cable and earpiece earphone
  
 follow the thread here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/773957/alpha-delta-ad01-lend-me-ur-ears-first-iem#post_11748710
  
 my unboxing video is below:


----------



## Zelmindy

Thanks OP for the valuable info. I wish I had come across this thread sooner.


----------



## peter123

nelson996 said:


> Anyone recommend an 'upgrade' to the silver KZ ATE? I love the balanced sound and engaging presentation. Looking to eventually get some HE-400i to go with my Shanling M3, but need something to keep me going in the meantime!!! (the curse of head-fi!!!).... Budget at around $80ish.......




Are you looking for an straight upgrade (similar signature ) or just something better ? If the latter , what kind of sound are you looking for, what kind of music do you listen to and what's your budget ?

Edit :just noticed that you mentioned the budget already , my bad


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Just get the KZ ED10's. They actually compliment each other well on different genre's _-very open and engaging presentation_.




So you think that ED10 is superior to the ATE?


----------



## CoiL

I doubt it because according to his impressions ED10 is more towards V-shaped signature compared to ATE which is pretty well balanced/neutral (at least my pair) and his source gear might also affect his impressions. Read KZ thread and his comments compared to other members comments. And lets not forget that KZ has some QC issues and inconsistency with their products, so, one member might get better pair and disagree with other member opinion.


----------



## EISENbricher

Chill ppl, @1clearhead just putting forward his suggestion. I'm sure @nelson996* *would do his research on all the suggestions he'd gather from here and choose wisely. 
 Let's not make this into an argument.


----------



## slowpickr

eisenbricher said:


> Chill ppl, @1clearhead just putting forward his suggestion. I'm sure @nelson996* *would do his research on all the suggestions he'd gather from here and choose wisely.
> Let's not make this into an argument.


 
  
 Ha, ha whenever I see a post by 1clearhead I automatically think "Ivery IS-1" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 (j/k).


----------



## Francisk

slowpickr said:


> Ha, ha whenever I see a post by 1clearhead I automatically think "Ivery IS-1"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CoiL

eisenbricher said:


> Chill ppl, @1clearhead just putting forward his suggestion. I'm sure @nelson996* *would do his research on all the suggestions he'd gather from here and choose wisely.
> Let's not make this into an argument.


 
 I don`t mind someone putting forward his suggestion and everybody are chill (me including). I just don`t get it why You always take my comments as some kind of attack/discredit towards others? I just made remark about his impressions which might be misleading (not that they certainly are). Just when words like _balanced sound_ is being noted out in bold, one should answer properly without opposing his own words mentioned in other thread. If I were newcomer into this thread and forum I might really think that they are balanced sounding IEMs. So far, according to impressions I have read, they seem to be more towards V-shaped sound signature than balanced. I`m not trying to make statements about something I haven`t even tried but like I said - wrong words may mislead ppl, including myself.
  
 Sorry for taking word before and won`t comment anymore on this subject. Back into topic.


----------



## Shawn71

slowpickr said:


> Ha, ha whenever I see a post by 1clearhead I automatically think "Ivery IS-1"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Same here and was expecting (serious) something new model from him to give stiff competition to morpheus, this year....


----------



## Bananiq

Anyone else getting this err message on penon audio??
*This Account Has Been Suspended*


----------



## clee290

bananiq said:


> Anyone else getting this err message on penon audio??
> *This Account Has Been Suspended*


 

 Yep, I'm getting that as well. It's happened before, so hopefully they can get the problem fixed again.


----------



## ilikeiem

bananiq said:


> Anyone else getting this err message on penon audio??
> *This Account Has Been Suspended*


 
 I'm getting this err message too.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I was just curious since he suggested them as an upgrade to the ATE's. I haven't heard the ED10's myself so I wouldn't know.


----------



## nelson996

hello all, thanks for your replies thus far..
  
 I am looking for something that presents music in the same manner as the silver KZ ATE. As I said before, i love its balanced and engaging presentation.
  
 I, personally, would see the ed10 as more of a sideways step, and I am looking to go forwards... (although I do not own the ed10, this is my personal opinion!)
  
 Would something applicable in the $80 region not be a relative step up in the performance to price ratio?
  
 As EISENbricher said, I am looking for some opinions that I could use to help my research.


----------



## kanyesskirt

What are the cheap bass monsters these days? My TTPOD T1-E has a broken cable.


----------



## CoiL

Why not change the cable?


----------



## kahaluu

Probably not worth changing  the cable. Changing the cable would cost more than buying a new one.


----------



## CoiL

But when it is good cable that lasts much longer and user really likes these IEM`s? Imho, worth of doing


----------



## kahaluu

coil said:


> But when it is good cable that lasts much longer and user really likes these IEM`s? Imho, worth of doing


 
 Maybe, but I would just purchase a new one. The cable really isn't that bad considering the price of the IEM.


----------



## Ap616

nelson996 said:


> hello all, thanks for your replies thus far..
> 
> I am looking for something that presents music in the same manner as the silver KZ ATE. As I said before, i love its balanced and engaging presentation.
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't heard the ATE yet, but from impressions I think you might try and like the Duoza. They sound similar to descriptions of ATE with maybe slightly less balance(maybe less mids, slightly more bass and mid-upper treble?). Imo they are pretty balanced and very slightly v-shaped though more leaning towards warm and smooth. Spacious, non-fatiguing, great imaging and bass. Probably my favorite iem to date. I like the Tenore and 'liked' T1E before it broke as well. ED9 w/ gold filters makes a cheaper, good beater T1E replacement; we'll see how ATE's do.
 Will know more when I receive my ATE in a week or two probably.


----------



## Shawn71

coil said:


> Why not change the cable?


 
  
 +1.... Yes, I would recommend same.....


kahaluu said:


> Probably not worth changing  the cable. Changing the cable would cost more than buying a new one.


 
 There are "very budget" options under $10 for semi-finished cables where we just need to solder the drivers while the other end, 3.5mm jack portion is already completed (by sellers) and ready to use.....so that's almost ~1/4th (25%) of T1E cost.


----------



## Arty McGhee

i soldered a new plug on my ttpods
 cost like $1.79
  
 cables are pretty cheap from lunashops
 or aliexpress if you don't mind the wait
 5 bucks or so


----------



## kanyesskirt

kahaluu said:


> Probably not worth changing  the cable. Changing the cable would cost more than buying a new one.


 
 Pretty much this. I do like these IEMs, but they are super cheap and I'm not in love with them either. I always tend to break cables after a while because I just put the earbuds in my pockets. These lasted me almost a year, so that's great value.


----------



## nelson996

ap616 said:


> I haven't heard the ATE yet, but from impressions I think you might try and like the Duoza. They sound similar to descriptions of ATE with maybe slightly less balance(maybe less mids, slightly more bass and mid-upper treble?). Imo they are pretty balanced and very slightly v-shaped though more leaning towards warm and smooth. Spacious, non-fatiguing, great imaging and bass. Probably my favorite iem to date. I like the Tenore and 'liked' T1E before it broke as well. ED9 w/ gold filters makes a cheaper, good beater T1E replacement; we'll see how ATE's do.
> Will know more when I receive my ATE in a week or two probably.


 
 a compare and contrast between the duoza and the ATE (after you get them!) would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## EISENbricher

nelson996 said:


> a compare and contrast between the duoza and the ATE (after you get them!) would be much appreciated!!!!



I have Tenores and they are more refined sounding that ATE with somewhat similar sound signature. Respectable bass and sub bass (Tenore have more sub bass), smooth highs and very mild V-shaped sound. Vocals are beautifully reproduced on both. 
Duoza is better sounding that Tenore offering still similar sound sig which packing more bass punch and 3D soundstage, which I could figure out after taking opinion from Duoza +Tenore owners. Won't comment much though as I don't have Duoza for direct comparison.


----------



## twister6

Perhaps a new budget king of hybrids (2way)?  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29565#post_11752625


----------



## Ap616

nelson996 said:


> a compare and contrast between the duoza and the ATE (after you get them!) would be much appreciated!!!!




+



eisenbricher said:


> I have Tenores and they are more refined sounding that ATE with somewhat similar sound signature. Respectable bass and sub bass (Tenore have more sub bass), smooth highs and very mild V-shaped sound. Vocals are beautifully reproduced on both.
> Duoza is better sounding that Tenore offering still similar sound sig which packing more bass punch and 3D soundstage, which I could figure out after taking opinion from Duoza +Tenore owners. Won't comment much though as I don't have Duoza for direct comparison.




Can do! But what Eisen said is 'probably', from speculation, fairly accurate as well.

A short Duoza, Tenore comparison might be helpful in this or to some, so... 
The Duoza has better imaging and separation than the Tenore imo. It also sounds more 3D too with a big coherent well-rounded soundstage to my ears, though I consider the Tenore a little above average as well. 
The Duoza has a bit more bass impact but not a lot more, as well as slightly more quality bass; it also has a bit better treble extension/presence though remains smooth by nature up top like the Tenore.
Well recorded/presented Dubstep&EDM songs like this are a treat to listen to on the Duoza. YMMV depending if you like the genre or not...
https://m.soundcloud.com/datsik/datsik-troynado
Pianos also sounds really good on the Duoza to me. Zero Audio just has my favorite realistic, smooth&natural timbre sound to them that I dig.


----------



## robervaul

twister6 said:


> Perhaps a new budget king of hybrids (2way)?  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29565#post_11752625


 
 Wow. These look like KZ ED1. I'll be waiting KZ announces its model for $ 8.00


----------



## twister6

Btw, got an email from Penon Audio, and they informed me their website is under system update and should be done soon.  Also, they apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## jekostas

robervaul said:


> Wow. These look like KZ ED1. I'll be waiting KZ announces its model for $ 8.00


 
  
 As far as I can tell there are a whole bunch of different companies that use the same earpiece housings.


----------



## EISENbricher

robervaul said:


> Wow. These look like KZ ED1. I'll be waiting KZ announces its model for $ 8.00



Well if you're expecting a BA model from KZ that ain't happening soon.... I had been requesting their engineering team since some time for a BA KZ but after some estimates they found BA drivers too expensive. 

Well maybe it'll happen a bit later. I'm rooting for this.


----------



## sodesuka

twister6 said:


> Btw, got an email from Penon Audio, and they informed me their website is under system update and should be done soon.  Also, they apologize for any inconvenience.



 
Geez, I hope they also upgrade their upgrading workflow and have at least notice page whenever they do something like this. I'd be worried if I was a new buyer buying there and have unshipped item.


----------



## Suneth

Hey guys
 I'm considering  Takstar HI2050. It's 36.50$ on Ali and then there's  Takstar Pro 80 which costs 15$ more. What would you recommend?
  
 I would also like to know how durable these are because all of my past headphones never lasted more than year and  all get broken from the head band. i would like to use these at least a year


----------



## DJScope

suneth said:


> Hey guys
> I'm considering  Takstar HI2050. It's 36.50$ on Ali and then there's  Takstar Pro 80 which costs 15$ more. What would you recommend?
> 
> I would also like to know how durable these are because all of my past headphones never lasted more than year and  all get broken from the head band. i would like to use these at least a year


 
  
 I'd suggest the Pro 80. It being closed makes them much more versatile, and the closed design of them doesn't compromise on soundstage.


----------



## CoiL

> ...and the closed design of them doesn't compromise on soundstage.


 
 Please explain. Are You saying Hi-2050 open-back has same soundstage as Pro80 closed-back?


----------



## flib372

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32299067798.html just 27$ now and i ordered them for 80$ last week


----------



## Hal Rockwell

flib372 said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32299067798.html just 27$ now and i ordered them for 80$ last week


 
  
 They usually go for 25USD on focalprice.


----------



## altrunox

Are they any good?


----------



## DJScope

coil said:


> Please explain. Are You saying Hi-2050 open-back has same soundstage as Pro80 closed-back?


 
  
 Not a huge difference between the two. But what I was actually saying is that close back headphones are know to have a very small soundstage because of the close design. The Pro 80 is not one of those, because the soundstage is pretty big, even compared to some open headphones.
  
  
  
  
  
  
WOOO PAGE 1111!!!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

altrunox said:


> Are they any good?


 
  
 I'm in the process of evaluating it right now, since I got a couple requests via PM to do so. If you'll just wait a day or two, I'll probably upload a short impressions write up.


----------



## flib372

altrunox said:


> Are they any good?


 i will have mine next weekend and will also post some impressions


----------



## CoiL

Anyone tried ROVKING V5 ?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Sport-Earphones-Rovking-V5-with-Mic-for-MP3-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-Earphone-Sound/32380070959.html


----------



## leobigfield

twister6 said:


> Perhaps a new budget king of hybrids (2way)?  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29565#post_11752625


 
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20150711073732&SearchText=bette+hybrid7
  
 Don't have the model @jekostas tested but have the other models. Soo tempted on jumping in the 10mm model!!


----------



## jekostas

leobigfield said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20150711073732&SearchText=bette+hybrid7
> 
> Don't have the model @jekostas tested but have the other models. Soo tempted on jumping in the 10mm model!!


 
  
 Cool.  They're actually a couple of bucks cheaper on Amazon, which is where I got mine.


----------



## leobigfield

Unfortunately i can't buy on Amazon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. For 36 dollars, i'would jump right now on the 8mm model. But at $47 for the 10mm, need some more impressions, since so close to the SoundMagic E80 in pricing. I would love to hear how they compare to the Deltas!


----------



## Eddie C

Does anyone know what happened to penonaudio?


----------



## uncola

I came here to ask the same thing, was thinking about getting ttpod t2-e from them (penon)


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Penonaudio site is just temporarily down. Another member already contacted them.


----------



## Arvan

bloodypenguin said:


> Penonaudio site is just temporarily down. Another member already contacted them.


 
 Noticed this at work! Hope they get back up again soon!


----------



## twister6

Penon audio site is under system upgrade.  They are on holidays until Monday, so should be up afterwards.


----------



## jekostas

Eh, it's possible I've been spoiled by getting the Macaws and Bettes first but I've been distinctly unimpressed with the T2-E.  Mushy bass, pushed back midrange and sibilant treble.  I've no idea if burn in will help but they're getting close to 20 hours of looping pink noise and I haven't noticed much in the way of improvement.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

*3.14π - Single Micro Dynamic Driver IEM*
 This is my review of 3.14π single micro dynamic driver IEMs.
  
 First and foremost, a little clarification is required. On all of the product pages on AliExpress I found a tendency to post a mix of photos that depict a couple of different 3.14π models. Though all models share the same chassis, higher priced models are equipped with a number of BA drivers and go for 75USD and more. A model that is being sold for about 30USD is a single micro dynamic driver and not one of the manufacturer's BA models.
  
 Second, a 3.14π model being sold through focalprice, AliExpress and Dasetn, is exactly the same IEM with similar accessories and specs, in spite of the price differences. Though, on Dasetn, this IEM is called Dynamic Unite DX1 and and rated at 32Ohm, it's the same 16Ohm IEM being sold everywhere else.
  
*Build Quality, Looks, Comfort and Isolation*
In my opinion, this IEM's design is simple and beautiful. It looks like a pricey CIEM with its clear shell that makes it possible to see the inner parts. Recently, 3.14π introduced this model with a glittering shell that may appeal to the female crowd.
  
 The cable is very durable and is connected to the earpieces via an angled MMCX connector. The 3.5mm jack is also angled. Since the IEMs were meant to be worn over ear, a part of the cable near the MMCX connector is stiffer and can be adjusted to the contour of the ear, thus contributes to the overall sense of comfort and reduces cable's micro-phonics.
  
 The shell itself is rather small and conforms with the shape of the Concha. It has no sharp edges that may interfere with the sensation of comfort. The long stem and the form of the earpiece makes it easy to reach a tight seal with a deep or shallow insertion.
  
 Overall, I found this unique shaped IEM very comfortable.
  
*Sound*
This is where things take a wrong turn. A single 6mm micro dynamic driver this IEM is equipped with, is simply incapable of delivering the extension needed for musical enjoyment. The lack of treble extension cripples the instrument separation and makes the stage virtually non existent. Everything sounds boxed in and airless.
  
The driver is just incompetent in producing notes lower than 80Hz. It's like asking a 4" speaker driver to produce a 20Hz tone. It's just physically impossible. This IEM struggles with fast and complicated music and makes everything sound unclear and fatiguing.
  
 An obvious comparison to Sidy HK1, since both IEMs share the same type and size of driver, reveal that the HK1 can deliver better overall sound quality and a same level of isolation and comfort at half the price, makes purchasing the 3.14π redundant.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for feedback on this. I suspected that SQ is rubbish. But still, they seem to be great material for DIY modding and since the cable is also good and detachable, then why not...


----------



## anticute

Would be very interesting to find out if the multi driver versions of this IEM are any better, but I'm not sure anyone is willing to take the chance. Maybe someone can get a review sample? I mean, the manufacturers ought to understand that they need to get some good publicity to sell an item for that price that noone has ever heard of..


----------



## Hal Rockwell

anticute said:


> Would be very interesting to find out if the multi driver versions of this IEM are any better, but I'm not sure anyone is willing to take the chance. Maybe someone can get a review sample? I mean, the manufacturers ought to understand that they need to get some good publicity to sell an item for that price that noone has ever heard of..




The multi drivers probably sounds a lot better, since a single micro driver is a tough configuration to squeeze out good results.


----------



## flib372

That's interesting thanks a lot. The one i purchased should be a tripple driver BA for around 75$. I hope it will be any better


----------



## HraD2

What about http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html (taobao http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45835622542)?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

flib372 said:


> That's interesting thanks a lot. The one i purchased should be a tripple driver BA for around 75$. I hope it will be any better


 
  
 I'll be happy to read your comments about it. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

hrad2 said:


> What about http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html (taobao http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45835622542)?


 
  
 Looks like another IE800 DIY.


----------



## flib372

Bought it one eBay from a link sone pages ago. I first saw them about 8 month ago for about 130 and now last week for 75 and couldnt resist. I never read any impression anywhere so we will see


----------



## Hal Rockwell

flib372 said:


> Bought it one eBay from a link sone pages ago. I first saw them about 8 month ago for about 130 and now last week for 75 and couldnt resist. I never read any impression anywhere so we will see


 
  
 Well just checked the link and those are no longer available. You were lucky enough to get the last/only one.


----------



## altrunox

They look pretty nice!
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/3-5MM-Profesional-Headphones-Earphone-Headset-Auriculares-Blusa-Noise-Isolating-In-Ear-Earphone-For-Phone-MP3/523133_32332412871.html


----------



## Shawn71

leobigfield said:


> What is simplified package? Xiaomi already have some quite simple (although nicely designed) package.


 

 Yeah, It doesn't come with the nice box but just like OEM package.....


----------



## Shawn71

hal rockwell said:


> *3.14π - Single Micro Dynamic Driver IEM*
> This is my review of 3.14π single micro dynamic driver IEMs.
> 
> First and foremost, a little clarification is required. On all of the product pages on AliExpress I found a tendency to post a mix of photos that depict a couple of different 3.14π models. Though all models share the same chassis, higher priced models are equipped with a number of BA drivers and go for 75USD and more. A model that is being sold for about 30USD is a single micro dynamic driver and not one of the manufacturer's BA models.
> ...


 

 You saved some, spending $$$!.....TY for sharing. A little further improvement in driver design / sound tuning wldv'e been a sure hit, as it's a nice attempt by the mfr imo but it's a shame they missed the important part.


----------



## banyanleaf

Marked for future reading. Wow, this is a long lived topic.
  
 I have been using low-end Chinese made audio devices for a few years and I have to say some really decent products are out there for exploration. I recently found Douk Audio that is very reliable on Aliexpress. They also have stores on Amazon and eBay. Before this new discovery, I like SMSL, FiiO, Little Dot and Little Bear (tube products). I would say the Monoprice (in California, USA) product lines are mostly if not all sourced from China.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

I don't know about this Bette IEM, but I will say I rank my E80 above my A73 in terms of technical ability and ss preference. Not by much, but still. 

My overall rankings are

1. soundMAGIC E80
2. Fidue A73
3. Sony H3
4. Dunu Titan 1
5. JVC FX750
6. TEAC Incore ZE1000
7. JVC FTX200
8. KZ ATE
9. Soundsoul S-018

Take it for what it's worth. My opinion and my ears only. The E80 are tuned to near perfection for the price point, and simply shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## mammoth1981

bloodypenguin said:


> I'm going to cross post this on the Deals Thread as well:
> 
> *Xiaomi Piston 3* for *$15.49* (Simplified Package):
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


leobigfield said:


> What is simplified package? Xiaomi already have some quite simple (although nicely designed) package.


 
  

  


shawn71 said:


> Yeah, It doesn't come with the nice box but just like OEM package.....


 
  
 Gearbest have them for $14.89 and they come in the retail package. I received 4 pairs from there last week and they were all genuine and fully boxed up.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_169225.html


----------



## loser0789

i have the multi driver version from 3.14n. Don't bother wasting your money. both versions are equally muddy


----------



## mugeek

Any One has heard of (or heard) these :
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-End-MSUR-N650-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-headphone-headset-earphone-with-Beryllium-alloy-driver-and-portelain/32342485663.html
  
 MSUR N650


----------



## hinfla

What is the bargain IEM of the month? I like a fairly neutral signature like RE400, but with more bass than RE400.
  
 I have Piston 2's but I need a spare pair so I can leave those at work.

 Suggestions?


----------



## theuprising

KZ ATE?


----------



## jekostas

hinfla said:


> What is the bargain IEM of the month? I like a fairly neutral signature like RE400, but with more bass than RE400.
> 
> I have Piston 2's but I need a spare pair so I can leave those at work.
> 
> Suggestions?


 
  
 Piston 3 or Piston 3 Youth Edition (cheaper, plastic body but same driver)


----------



## CoiL

hinfla said:


> What is the bargain IEM of the month? I like a fairly neutral signature like RE400, but with more bass than RE400.
> 
> I have Piston 2's but I need a spare pair so I can leave those at work.
> 
> Suggestions?


 

 KZ ED9 or KZ ATE. 1st one is metal body and very durable. If You decide to take ED9, take mic version, it has better cable.


----------



## sodesuka

Whoa, wait, what? Fiio is rebranding Titan 1? http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/fiio-ex1-hifi-high-professional-dynamic-in-ear-earphones-headphones.html


----------



## redfx

sodesuka said:


> Whoa, wait, what? Fiio is rebranding Titan 1? http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/fiio-ex1-hifi-high-professional-dynamic-in-ear-earphones-headphones.html


 
 Fiio's version
 -new cable
 -SPL 102dB vs 90dB @1mW
 (-serial number?)


----------



## sodesuka

That's a huge increase in sensitivity, I wonder if they use an entirely different driver?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

No info on Fiio's website yet other than "coming soon".
If you look carefully at the photos on Shenzhen, you can see that it says Fiio on the outside of the earpiece and Dunu on the inside.


----------



## CoiL

Any comments or impressions with FX Audio D802 class D power amplifier? http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/fx-audio-d802-80w-2-192khz-coaxial-optical-usb-class-d-digital-power-amplifier-remote-control.html
  
 Looking for something with decent SQ and within that price range for my workplace computer.


----------



## Synthe

> Piston 3 or Piston 3 Youth Edition (cheaper, plastic body but same driver)


 
 How do the pistons and the bette hybrids compare? I saw your review of the Bette and they seem a godsend


----------



## jekostas

synthe said:


> How do the pistons and the bette hybrids compare? I saw your review of the Bette and they seem a godsend




I don't have a lot of experience with the piston 3 (about 3 hours on a loaner) so take this with a grain of salt:

The Bette has less bass, especially mid-bass, and a touch more in the high-midrange/low treble. Clarity is similar but the Bette has more detail. Soundstage is a bit bigger on the Bette and imaging is a bit better as well.


----------



## JamesBr

synthe said:


> How do the pistons and the bette hybrids compare? I saw your review of the Bette and they seem a godsend


 
  
 Where did you see it can you link it plz?


----------



## twister6

jamesbr said:


> synthe said:
> 
> 
> > How do the pistons and the bette hybrids compare? I saw your review of the Bette and they seem a godsend
> ...


 
  
 it's featured on the front page of head-fi, or you can go directly: http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-8mm-1-1-hybrid/reviews/13561


----------



## Whaleshark12

Anyone tried this before? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-diy-handmade-earphone-in-ear-hook-headphone-with-Four-units-MicroDrivers-se535-Housing-shell/32296042540.html seems interesting.. The 30 days warranty is a let down though..


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I have the Bette Hybrid 10mm on order.

I'll post up a review when it comes in a few weeks. I ordered here: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01147L28Q/

..


----------



## Waqar

Hey lads, i have been away from Headfi and this awesome thread for at while so i am wondering what are some New iems that is hot in this thread. Sorry for asking but this thread is really long so its hard to read up on all this good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> Hey lads, i have been away from Headfi and this awesome thread for at while so i am wondering what are some New iems that is hot in this thread. Sorry for asking but this thread is really long so its hard to read up on all this good stuff. Thanks.




Bette hybrids and KZ ATE and ED9 seem to be the latest talk of the town, depends on how long you've managed to stay away


----------



## alicaria

bhazard said:


> *Senmai SM-HD900*
> 
> Senmai is another brand unknown to us in the US, but they put out some very good quality sets. I just got the Senmai SM-HD900 in today, and I'm liking it the best over all the other Senmai models I tried, which were also pretty good (SM-HD800 (vocals, light bass), SM-HP8 (DJ, bass).
> 
> ...




Very good


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> Bette hybrids and KZ ATE and ED9 seem to be the latest talk of the town, depends on how long you've managed to stay away




Not to mention the SoundMAGIC E80 and the Fidue 73. Let's not forget these BETTER earphones.


----------



## Waqar

angelofmercy said:


> Not to mention the SoundMAGIC E80 and the Fidue 73. Let's not forget these BETTER earphones.




What are these better more highend ones that you metioned? I am after good sq.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> What are these better more highend ones that you metioned? I am after good sq.




I think he meant the E80 and A73, the KZ's are way cheaper .

Edit: I'd like to suggest the ATH-CKR9's as well, best iem I've heard so far.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm getting pumped about the delta from trinity. 

Impressions are rolling in and so far so good


----------



## LonghornTech

hisoundfi said:


> I'm getting pumped about the delta from trinity.
> 
> Impressions are rolling in and so far so good


 
 Likewise, though they are from Great Britain it'll be interesting to see how they stack up against this incredible wave of Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> Edit: I'd like to suggest the ATH-CKR9's as well, best iem I've heard so far.


 
 +1000


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I'm getting pumped about the delta from trinity.
> 
> Impressions are rolling in and so far so good




I'm really looking forward to comparison between the Delta's and the Flare's , I regret not jumping on both of these and is still considering to try to get at least one of them. Iirc I read somewhere that the Trinity should be on pair with Titans, which honestly wouldn't be enough for me to get them......


----------



## Waqar

Nice i am gonna check IT out


----------



## Strumento

jj69 said:


> I received the Wavelet Design OPUS1 “Dynamic Balanced Armature” IEM over the weekend, courtesy of PARPAR at Wavelet. I haven't spent a great deal of time listening to them yet, but initial impressions are very promising. They are very neutral sounding in general. They're not for bassheads or anything like that, nor is their sound “V-shaped”, “U-shaped,” or subject to any of the usual Head-Fi descriptive cliche's. The frequency extremes are certainly rolled off, more so in the treble than the bass region. I'd say the treble rolls off around 15-16kHz. Bass performance, on the other hand, is certainly fuller and more complete than any “traditional” single BA IEM I've heard. It's only the sub-bass that is very lean, say below 90Hz or so. Where the OPUS1 impresses the most is in detail retrieval, which is almost as good as a traditioal BA, and soundstage width and depth, which are very well rendered for what (I believe) is a relatively inexpensive IEM. They also appear to be well made and they're generally very comfortable. The cable is thick, but soft and the least few inches near each earpiece are stiff memory wire. I especially like that the L-R housings are mirror-images, so you always know left from right, even in the dark.
> 
> I won't profess to understand exactly what the new “dynamic balanced armatures” used the OPUS1 are, or how they differ from traditional BAs. The entire Wavelet web site is in Korean, which I do not read. If anyone has more information on dynamic BAs, I'd be interested in learning more about them. Whatever the basis for this new technology, I think Wavelet may be onto something. There's something special about this IEM, even if I can't put my finger on exactly what that is. I should also note that I'm not sure of how these IEMs are priced in the Korean market. I understand that Wavelet has no plans to market the current model outside Korea, but I'm not sure if these are considered an entry level IEM or a pricier high end model. If they're priced at the lower end of the spectrum, they may well be an excellent choice for someone who wants a very neutral IEM with more accurate bass performance than a traditional BA, yet with almost as much detail retrieval.


 
  
 Just received the OPUS1.  Very neutral sounding indeed and unlike anything I've heard before from a single ba iem.  They are not very powerful or forward-sounding and sibilance is almost absent, thereby minimising ear fatigue and making the iem comfortable for long duration listening.  Soundstage is wide and spacious with a sense of surroundness most probably due to the slight echo effect that can be heard.  Bass is lean and somewhat detailed but fans of the FAD BAM effect (comparison to single ba) will likely be turned off by the OPUS1 less impactful bass.  
  
 One point to note is that the unique wavy shape might create a fit issue for some people affecting the bass and noise isolation.  Foam tip (non stock) solved this issue (semi-full fit) for me but due to the thinner then usual nozzle, you will have to force the tip further up the sub-housing to secure it in place. 
  
 Personally, I found the OPUS1 to be a little tad boring which is expected of a flatly tuned iem but this would be my choice of iem to bring onboard a plane and fall asleep with.  At around US$217, I would say there are better value for money iem out there but if you are a sound purist collector in search for the perfect single driver iem, this very unique OPUS1 is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Selenium

Glad someone finally got the Opus. I would like to give it a go myself as I find them pretty intriguing, and was given a link to their blog but gave up trying find a point of contact due to the language barrier. Have you guys tried them over the ear?


----------



## hinfla

coil said:


> KZ ED9 or KZ ATE. 1st one is metal body and very durable. If You decide to take ED9, take mic version, it has better cable.


 
 KZ ED9 looks good - anyone know if its the same earpiece size as Piston 2? The Piston 2 and RE-400 both worked with the Comply tips I have and I'm a bit horny for Comply tips (also I bulk bought them so want to get good use out of them )
  
 tldr; KZ ED9 or other bangforbuck IEM same eartip size as Piston 2 / RE-400?


----------



## jj69

strumento said:


> Personally, I found the OPUS1 to be a little tad boring which is expected of a flatly tuned iem but this would be my choice of iem to bring onboard a plane and fall asleep with.  At around US$217, I would say there are better value for money iem out there but if you are a sound purist collector in search for the perfect single driver iem, this very unique OPUS1 is definitely a keeper.


 
  
 WOW!  $217?  To put my comments above into perspective, when I did my critical listening, I thought I was listening to a $20 - $30 IEM.  I realize they're essentially a prototype not meant for mass market sale, but I see no way to justify that price.  There are some absolutely outstanding multidriver hybrids out there that can be had for significantly less (Altone 2000, Dunu, Fudue, etc.)


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> waqar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey lads, i have been away from Headfi and this awesome thread for at while so i am wondering what are some New iems that is hot in this thread. Sorry for asking but this thread is really long so its hard to read up on all this good stuff. Thanks.
> ...


 
  
 KZ ATE and ED9, and you can add ED10 to the list.  Just got them today, first impression - build quality reminds me a lot of Ostry's, and sound of KC06A.  If ATE was M50 look-a-like, ED10 picked up some details from KC06A.  Just a first minute impression before I put them on 2 day burn in: a very nice warm sound with a great bass slam and smooth upper mids/treble.  Not super detailed, but has a decent clarity.  I think soundstage was better than Ostry's as well.
  
 Regarding Bette's, well, let's just say I heard another impression from a very trusted source who wasn't impressed with them at all...  So, I will just leave it at that because I don't have these, and not in a position to make any official "statement" about it


----------



## EISENbricher

twister6 said:


> KZ ATE and ED9, and you can add ED10 to the list.  Just got them today, first impression - build quality reminds me a lot of Ostry's, and sound of KC06A.  If ATE was M50 look-a-like, ED10 picked up some details from KC06A.  Just a first minute impression before I put them on 2 day burn in: a very nice warm sound with a great bass slam and smooth upper mids/treble.  Not super detailed, but has a decent clarity.  I think soundstage was better than Ostry's as well.
> 
> Regarding Bette's, well, let's just say I heard another impression from a very trusted source who wasn't impressed with them at all...  So, I will just leave it at that because I don't have these, and not in a position to make any official "statement" about it



Cool.. Will get my ED10 within 2-3 days. Now I feel more assured.


----------



## twister6

eisenbricher said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > KZ ATE and ED9, and you can add ED10 to the list.  Just got them today, first impression - build quality reminds me a lot of Ostry's, and sound of KC06A.  If ATE was M50 look-a-like, ED10 picked up some details from KC06A.  Just a first minute impression before I put them on 2 day burn in: a very nice warm sound with a great bass slam and smooth upper mids/treble.  Not super detailed, but has a decent clarity.  I think soundstage was better than Ostry's as well.
> ...


 
  
 With the latest KZs, it's hard to go wrong with any of them 
  
 Btw, just posted my review and comparison of Fidue A33, A65, and A73: http://www.head-fi.org/t/774930/fidue-a33-a65-and-a75-review-and-comparison


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> With the latest KZs, it's hard to go wrong with any of them
> 
> Btw, just posted my review and comparison of Fidue A33, A65, and A73: http://www.head-fi.org/t/774930/fidue-a33-a65-and-a75-review-and-comparison


 
  
 I just love reading your reviews bro Keep up the good work. Thank you.


----------



## Arsis

strumento said:


> Just received the OPUS1.  Very neutral sounding indeed and unlike anything I've heard before from a single ba iem.  They are not very powerful or forward-sounding and sibilance is almost absent, thereby minimising ear fatigue and making the iem comfortable for long duration listening.  Soundstage is wide and spacious with a sense of surroundness most probably due to the slight echo effect that can be heard.  Bass is lean and somewhat detailed but fans of the FAD BAM effect (comparison to single ba) will likely be turned off by the OPUS1 less
> impactful bass.
> 
> 
> ...


woah.... 90hz roll-off is pretty high. Well above what I consider sub-bass.


----------



## bhazard

Moaol M850. $15 dual driver.
  
 Anyone interested in giving them a shot?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orginal-Unique-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-MOAOL-M850-without-Microphone-Noise-isolation-earphone-for/32371348214.html


----------



## Selenium

bhazard said:


> Moaol M850. $15 dual driver.
> 
> Anyone interested in giving them a shot?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orginal-Unique-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-MOAOL-M850-without-Microphone-Noise-isolation-earphone-for/32371348214.html


 
  
 Those are kinda sexy...


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> Moaol M850. $15 dual driver.
> 
> Anyone interested in giving them a shot?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orginal-Unique-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-MOAOL-M850-without-Microphone-Noise-isolation-earphone-for/32371348214.html




I've been eyeing those for a while. Haven't bit though. They remind me a lot of the NarMoo S1, but with a smaller driver for the mids/highs.


----------



## grassmudhorse1

Dual balanced armature (Knowles DTEC) for $30ish CAD, looks like a steal on paper
  
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Earmax-ER610-knowles-Dual-Balanced-Armature-Type-Inner-ear-headphones-/291508321649


----------



## Selenium

grassmudhorse1 said:


> Dual balanced armature (Knowles DTEC) for $30ish CAD, looks like a steal on paper
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Earmax-ER610-knowles-Dual-Balanced-Armature-Type-Inner-ear-headphones-/291508321649


 
  
 Purchased!


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> I'm really looking forward to comparison between the Delta's and the Flare's , I regret not jumping on both of these and is still considering to try to get at least one of them. Iirc I read somewhere that the Trinity should be on pair with Titans, which honestly wouldn't be enough for me to get them......


 
  
 I have been rocking the schiit out of the Flares and they are definitely way above the KS Price point. With Flare R2A, Titan 1 and Havi you have a stable that will cover your bases for a LONG time. I will see how the Duke compares to it when its released, so you can save yourself a purchase if the dukes are better 
  
 But seriously, The R2A kicks some MAJOR ass. Beats the pants off my sony xba z5 and is better than the Titan 1 in most ways. Best soundstage in an iem by far, sounds more open and has a bigger soundstage than my UE6000 lol. On par with the EX1000 if not better in some aspects as well. One downside is that complys are necessary to get the open soundstage and best sound as it was designed that way. But the comply doesn't to muddle up the sound for some reason fwiw.
  
 I would love to see it compared to the likes of E80 and A73 at some point.


----------



## Euphonik

Just got these GranVela URBANFUN yesterday:
  

  
Driver: 8mm Dynamic & Balanced Armature Drivers 
Frequency Range: 5-40,000 Hz.
Impedance: 20ohm.
Sensitivity:110dB.
Distortion:<1% .
Cable:1.3 m.
  
 It's like the Sidy DGS100 with less midbass, clearer mids/treble and more sub bass slam. I can't believe I paid 45 bucks for these... very impressive.


----------



## Selenium

Is that two cases?


----------



## Euphonik

Yup- has foam tips inside so I'm guessing it's for separate tip storage.


----------



## altrunox

link?


----------



## sujitsky

euphonik said:


> Just got these GranVela URBANFUN yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




where did you buy these?


----------



## daveyostrow

altrunox said:


> link?


 


sujitsky said:


> where did you buy these?


 
  
 looks like this http://www.amazon.com/GranVela-Earphones-URBANFUN-Dual-Driver-Smartphones/dp/B010FRQIMG


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote:


euphonik said:


> Just got these GranVela URBANFUN yesterday:
> It's like the Sidy DGS100 with less midbass, clearer mids/treble and more sub bass slam. I can't believe I paid 45 bucks for these... very impressive.


 
 I wasnt a fan of the dgs100, i felt it was over hyped. too muddy for my liking, less midbass would be nice
  
 Too many options. KZ ED10, E80... and whats this Flare Audio R2A... when did this happen?
  
 O man, ive really tried to keep away from threads like this, and have for some time. My A73 should arrive soon, hopefully it will rid me of some iem's collecting dust.


----------



## Euphonik

daveyostrow said:


> I wasnt a fan of the dgs100, i felt it was over hyped. too muddy for my liking, less midbass would be nice
> 
> My A73 should arrive soon, hopefully it will rid me of some iem's collecting dust.


 
  
 I'm sure the A73 will be excellent- it's still on my radar but I keep getting distracted by these bargain purchases, lol.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> Moaol M850. $15 dual driver.
> 
> Anyone interested in giving them a shot?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orginal-Unique-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-MOAOL-M850-without-Microphone-Noise-isolation-earphone-for/32371348214.html


 
  
 Any info on the brand or is it another DIY?


----------



## sodesuka

I think someone has bought that and found it underwhelming somewhere in this thread. Not sure if I mixed it with other IEM's impression, but someone had definitely said that they were buying it.


----------



## Wokei

hal rockwell said:


> Any info on the brand or is it another DIY?




ilikeiem has it ....maybe he can chime in ....posted this back in Feb


----------



## Hal Rockwell

grassmudhorse1 said:


> Dual balanced armature (Knowles DTEC) for $30ish CAD, looks like a steal on paper
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Earmax-ER610-knowles-Dual-Balanced-Armature-Type-Inner-ear-headphones-/291508321649


 
  
 Purchased too. But Selenium will probably get them long before I do.


----------



## satansmutt

bhazard said:


> Moaol M850. $15 dual driver.
> 
> Anyone interested in giving them a shot?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orginal-Unique-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-MOAOL-M850-without-Microphone-Noise-isolation-earphone-for/32371348214.html


 

 I bought these about 6 weeks ago, a dual driver iem for £9 how could I resist an offer like that, it would be a crime not to try them out. Lots and lots of bass, warm,very smooth, no sibilance or fatigue but thats probably because there isnt much treble.
 Someone else could probably give you a better more detailed review of them but I plugged them into my Fiio X3 and I had to turn the bass down to -2 and the treble up to +3. They were only £9 so nothing to really complain about just nothing special and I've heard much more expensive IEMs that sounded worse. I also bought the VJJB V1s which are dual driver for £12 and they were much better.
  
 I will have to stop looking on this thread I've just pulled the trigger on those Earmax ER610 knowles Dual Balanced Armatures


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I have very high expectations for the Earmax ER610. Over the years, I purchased all the Earmax IEM models that came without a mic and was disappointed only once - with the ER580 - the single BA UE clone. This IEM had practically no bass what so ever. I mean nothing below 100Hz. I came across this type of bass deficiency with many budget single BA IEMs. On the other hand, my all time favorite IEM is the Earmax ER100 which in addition to having a great sound quality, has a build quality that has no match in its price category (~20USD) and way above it too.


----------



## CoiL

Isn`t earmax ER100 actually CKW1000 or 1st gen KZ ANV ? If so, then 2nd gen KZ ANV should be even better than ER100.
 On the other hand, imso, ER100 design has flaws like heavy weight + littlebit short nozzle.
  
 Waiting feedback on Earmax ER610 since I`m suspicious about bette`s SQ.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

coil said:


> Isn`t earmax ER100 actually CKW1000 or 1st gen KZ ANV ? If so, then 2nd gen KZ ANV should be even better than ER100.
> On the other hand, imso, ER100 design has flaws like heavy weight + littlebit short nozzle.
> 
> Waiting feedback on Earmax ER610 since I`m suspicious about bette`s SQ.


 
  
 There are tons of CKW1000 lookalikes on AliExpress from lots of different DIY brands or even no name manufacturers. I doubt that all of them sound the same. Every manufacturer sources its drivers from different origins and the engineers tune them differently. I never heard any of the KZ IEMs but I bet that they don't sound the same as Earmax even if the housing is similar.
  
 The ER100 weight never bothered me since I almost never listen to IEMs when I'm walking, but rather sitting down in public transportation. On the contrary, the added weight makes them feel like a much more premium and well built product. The finish on them is great too, making their earpieces look like very high end, IE800 esque, ceramic made. The nozzle does feel a little bit short, but I didn't have any problem with it and managed to get a comfortable fit and a great seal, so I guess it's individual.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

hal rockwell said:


> Purchased too. But Selenium will probably get them long before I do.




The problem I see with this is that Zero Audio perfected the dual BA IEM with the Doppio. IMO it's the finest sounding dual BA on the market. I imagine these will sound similar to my dual BA TEAC ZE-1000. The treble was tuned with so much roll off, as to negate sibilance and bring up the bass, but they sound so darned boring and uninspired, I don't use them.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Wokei love Earwax


----------



## Strumento

selenium said:


> Glad someone finally got the Opus. I would like to give it a go myself as I find them pretty intriguing, and was given a link to their blog but gave up trying find a point of contact due to the language barrier. Have you guys tried them over the ear?


 
  
 The wavy shape design does not allow for over the ear wearing, you will have to wear it straight up.
  


jj69 said:


> WOW!  $217?  To put my comments above into perspective, when I did my critical listening, I thought I was listening to a $20 - $30 IEM.  I realize they're essentially a prototype not meant for mass market sale, but I see no way to justify that price.  There are some absolutely outstanding multidriver hybrids out there that can be had for significantly less (Altone 2000, Dunu, Fudue, etc.)


 
  
 Online sources seemed to indicate that the first prototype was completed in May 2014 and the team took 1 year to tune the iem.  An interesting point is that the product brochure is in japanese although the product is from South Korea (apparently they marketed it heavily in Japan).  
  
http://www.zionote.com/2012/waveletdesign/opus1/
  

  
 Agreed that there are better and cheaper iem out there but the OPUS1 is still worth listening to if one has the chance.


----------



## Wokei

angelofmercy said:


> Wokei love Earwax




Woot woot...Me do love them


----------



## CoiL

hal rockwell said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Isn`t earmax ER100 actually CKW1000 or 1st gen KZ ANV ? If so, then 2nd gen KZ ANV should be even better than ER100.
> ...


 
 Yup, with all those chinese re-branded and rip-off designs You newer know how something sounds, especially if there are a lot of QC issues too.


> I never heard any of the KZ IEMs but I bet that they don't sound the same as Earmax even if the housing is similar.


 
 Never bet on something if You haven`t had experience Yourself with certain product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not saying that one is definitely better than other. I just thought that *IF* they are rebranded 1stgen ANV, then newer one should be even better.
 Btw, by internal pics driver looks exactly same as ANV... not that it makes it same driver.


> ceramic made.


 
 This I really doubt about. I re-shelled my KZ ANV (pic on profile) and they are not ceramic. Seemed to me like brass or copper. I doubt that ER100 is any different.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

coil said:


> Yup, with all those chinese re-branded and rip-off designs You newer know how something sounds, especially if there are a lot of QC issues too.
> Never bet on something if You haven`t had experience Yourself with certain product
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't say that one is better than the other. I simply said that they are probably don't sound the same. And about the ceramic made - I didn't mean that it is ceramic made but simply looks like it is.


----------



## Shadowsora

hal rockwell said:


> I have very high expectations for the Earmax ER610. Over the years, I purchased all the Earmax IEM models that came without a mic and was disappointed only once - with the ER580 - the single BA UE clone. This IEM had practically no bass what so ever. I mean nothing below 100Hz. I came across this type of bass deficiency with many budget single BA IEMs. On the other hand, my all time favorite IEM is the Earmax ER100 which in addition to having a great sound quality, has a build quality that has no match in its price category (~20USD) and way above it too.


 
 IMO earmax seems like a rebranding company, i found an Ivery-is1 marketed as an earmax and from KZ: CM9 /ANV(which is CKW housing clone, but the cable on the earmax is the same as on anv).
 I would suggest you to take a look at KZ ANV as i am pretty sure KZ is the oem.
  
 More here http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread


----------



## satansmutt

bhazard said:


> Moaol M850. $15 dual driver.
> 
> Anyone interested in giving them a shot?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orginal-Unique-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-MOAOL-M850-without-Microphone-Noise-isolation-earphone-for/32371348214.html


 
  
  


satansmutt said:


> I bought these about 6 weeks ago, a dual driver iem for £9 how could I resist an offer like that, it would be a crime not to try them out. Lots and lots of bass, warm,very smooth, no sibilance or fatigue but thats probably because there isnt much treble.
> Someone else could probably give you a better more detailed review of them but I plugged them into my Fiio X3 and I had to turn the bass down to -2 and the treble up to +3. They were only £9 so nothing to really complain about just nothing special and I've heard much more expensive IEMs that sounded worse. I also bought the VJJB V1s which are dual driver for £12 and they were much better.
> 
> I will have to stop looking on this thread I've just pulled the trigger on those Earmax ER610 knowles Dual Balanced Armatures


 
  
 I decided to rescue the Moaol M850 from the back of the cupboard and give them another go. Seems I was little unkind to them before, plugged into my headphone amp they sounded a lot better than I remembered maybe using them with my Fiio X3 was a mistake because its sound signature is also warm. They still have a bit to much bass for me and I will EQ them down a little but probably thats just a personal preference.
 I'm going to use these for the rest of the week while I'm walking the dog and I will see if I can grow to love them but they are under fierce competition from the VJJB V1s and 2 pairs of KZs as my goto cheap pair of IEMs


----------



## Hal Rockwell

shadowsora said:


> IMO earmax seems like a rebranding company, i found an Ivery-is1 marketed as an earmax and from KZ: CM9 /ANV(which is CKW housing clone, but the cable on the earmax is the same as on anv).
> I would suggest you to take a look at KZ ANV as i am pretty sure KZ is the oem.
> 
> More here http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread




I don't think that Earmax is a rebrand cause I recall that Earmax was selling on AliExpress long before KZ was even conceived. None of their products other than CKW clones were similar in housing to KZ. Sellers on AliExpress can promote anything in any way they desire to make a sale. Even when the product is not what it is. I remember seeing IEMs sold as KZ when KZ never made anything that even remotely looked like that. I guess all is fair in love, war and Chinese commerce.


----------



## JesvsR

Any impressions about the VJJB V1?? Their design is the same as JVC HA-FXT90... are also a dual driver?? For 17€?? how about the sound quality??


----------



## mebaali

jesvsr said:


> Any impressions about the VJJB V1?? Their design is the same as JVC HA-FXT90... are also a dual driver?? For 17€?? how about the sound quality??


 
 I think @EISENbricher has got one few months backs. He should be able to help you out on this.
  
 (IIRC, reading impressions from those who purchased it, it appeared these where not so special)


----------



## mrmoto050

mebaali said:


> I think @EISENbricher has got one few months backs. He should be able to help you out on this.
> 
> (IIRC, reading impressions from those who purchased it, it appeared these where not so special)


 

 They are just average the JVC are better. imo,


----------



## mebaali

mrmoto050 said:


> They are just average the JVC are better. imo,


 
 Yep. That's what i remember reading from some of the impressions of the buyers. There was also an issue of poor build quality IINW.


----------



## 1clearhead

euphonik said:


> Just got these GranVela URBANFUN yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Okay, okay! .....I couldn't resist that "Frequency Range: 5-40,000 HZ", purchased too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ps. Also purchased the Earmax ER610.
 Why? Oh, I don't know......*maybe temptation or peer-pressure?  *


----------



## satansmutt

mebaali said:


> Yep. That's what i remember reading from some of the impressions from the buyers. There was also an issue of poor build quality IINW.


 
  
 The JVC are probably better but they are £60 in the U.K, I got my VJJB V1 for about £12 on Aliexpress
  
 I bought VJJB V1, Moaol M850, KZ ATE, KZ ANV, KZ ED9 after a drunken midnight raid on Aliexpress and I liked the VJJB V1 the best, They have more bass than the KZs but not as much as the Moaol. I'm no expert and don't have the full audiophile technical vocabulary to describe them but I just kept going back to them over the others they seemed to sound more natural. The KZ ED9 had to much splashy treble the KZ ATE seemed to suck all the life out of my music, the KZ ANV I like almost as much as tthe VJJB V1s.
  
 I read some people had build quality issues with the VJJB V1s but I have had no problems with mine and I have used them a lot while out walking my dogs every morning in the very wet and windy british weather. 
  
 By the way if you like lots(huge amounts) of bass and smooth warm vocals the Moaol M850 are good for £9
  
 Anyway that's just my honest but inexperienced impressions of some very cheap but very good sets of IEMs


----------



## sodesuka

Anyone heard ISK Sem8? They're $48 on aliexpress and comes with crazy amount of accessories for the price and a nice aluminium box  (which is probably half the IEM's price lol) http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-ISK-SEM8-In-Ear-monitoring-Earphone-DJ-Music-Headphone-Wooden-Anti-Radiation-Protect-Ear/2028898807.html
  
  
 Still waiting for SK DK80 I've ordered a month ago not even sure where it's at now, teach me not to ever purchase things internationally again during holiday season.


----------



## mrmoto050

mebaali said:


> Yep. That's what i remember reading from some of the impressions of the buyers. There was also an issue of poor build quality IINW.


 

@mebaali yep, cheap is still cheap, no matter how you slice it or promote it up. A lot of this stuff does sound very good, but you never know when it will fall apart on you, keeps you guessing. lol


----------



## satansmutt

sodesuka said:


> Anyone heard ISK Sem8? They're $48 on aliexpress and comes with crazy amount of accessories for the price and a nice aluminium box  (which is probably half the IEM's price lol) http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-ISK-SEM8-In-Ear-monitoring-Earphone-DJ-Music-Headphone-Wooden-Anti-Radiation-Protect-Ear/2028898807.html
> 
> 
> Still waiting for SK DK80 I've ordered a month ago not even sure where it's at now, teach me not to ever purchase things internationally again during holiday season.


 
  
 Someone has got to ask this, what is  Anti-Radiation-Protect-Ear? and should I pay $48 to get it?


----------



## sodesuka

satansmutt said:


> Someone has got to ask this, what is  Anti-Radiation-Protect-Ear? and should I pay $48 to get it?


 

 Probably just broken engrish translation just like 90% of aliexpress' merchants. You should if not just to tell us how it sounds here.


----------



## bhazard

Whoa, the Earmax ER610 is a dual BA for $25? Please post impressions when it gets in. That's a stellar price.


----------



## mrmoto050

http://www.isk-audio.com/products_detail/&productId=189.html
 Here is a link to Mfg site.


----------



## bhazard

mrmoto050 said:


> http://www.isk-audio.com/products_detail/&productId=189.html
> Here is a link to Mfg site.


 
 It's not new. It's been around.
  
 I had the SEM6 I think? It was ok, but overpriced. I think the same might apply here.


----------



## sodesuka

bhazard said:


> It's not new. It's been around.
> 
> I had the SEM6 I think? It was ok, but overpriced. I think the same might apply here.


 

 Isn't Sem6 $30? Have to be quite bad to be overpriced at that price (or maybe the competitions are just too fierce in that price range nowadays).
  
 I guess, I'll cross it off the list then. Maybe someday I'll try it just for that aluminium box lol.


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> Whoa, the Earmax ER610 is a dual BA for $25? Please post impressions when it gets in. That's a stellar price.


 
  
 Yeah, seems a good price. If we bought a pair of DTEC's ourselves it would cost us $50. http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Knowles/DTEC-30008-000/?qs=3unH%2FDqlvl%252b5Sp7NxR4hQA%3D%3D
  
 So much for making our own earphones and saving $$$


----------



## mrmoto050

bhazard said:


> It's not new. It's been around.
> 
> I had the SEM6 I think? It was ok, but overpriced. I think the same might apply here.


 

@bhazard just provided link, wouldn't buy them though. I think the overseas as well as here market are catching on to the Bandwagon Hype trains and catering to the crowds to get sales.


----------



## satansmutt

mrmoto050 said:


> http://www.isk-audio.com/products_detail/&productId=189.html
> Here is a link to Mfg site.


 
  
 Ha!... I don't want that one it hasn't got Anti-Radiation-Protect-Ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want mine to come with a full Anti-Radiation-Protection suit


----------



## Euphonik

1clearhead said:


> Okay, okay! .....I couldn't resist that "Frequency Range: 5-40,000 HZ", purchased too!


 
  
 Haha, that's exactly what I did as well. a 5hz-40khz hybrid? SOLD! lol
  
 I'm anxious to hear what you think of them!


----------



## EISENbricher

Xiaomi headphones and Piston 3.0 are going on sale tomorrow in India for $86 and $16 respectively.
  
 http://www.mi.com/in/events/in-anni/
  
  
 What say? Good deal??


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Pistons seem to have lost all their steam..


----------



## slowpickr

angelofmercy said:


> Pistons seem to have lost all their steam..


 
 Doesn't most everything after a year or two?


----------



## Bananas Ananas

sodesuka said:


> Anyone heard ISK Sem8? They're $48 on aliexpress and comes with crazy amount of accessories for the price and a nice aluminium box  (which is probably half the IEM's price lol) http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-ISK-SEM8-In-Ear-monitoring-Earphone-DJ-Music-Headphone-Wooden-Anti-Radiation-Protect-Ear/2028898807.html
> 
> 
> Still waiting for SK DK80 I've ordered a month ago not even sure where it's at now, teach me not to ever purchase things internationally again during holiday season.


 

 I haven't heard ISK Sem8, but if they're anything like ISK Sem6, then they're most certainly horrible sounding pair of earphones.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Intriguing Hybrid: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kinera-Moving-iron-headphones-Moving-coil-moving-iron-headphones-For-Mobile-phone-and-Portable-Music-players/32390683385.html


----------



## gtrx333

b9scrambler said:


> Intriguing Hybrid: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kinera-Moving-iron-headphones-Moving-coil-moving-iron-headphones-For-Mobile-phone-and-Portable-Music-players/32390683385.html


 
 Looks just like these: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZDLPL5mYkA


----------



## B9Scrambler

gtrx333 said:


> Looks just like these: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZDLPL5mYkA




Nice find! I'll have to watch that when I find some wifi


----------



## Whitigir

It had been a while since the last time I came and post here. I was too busy enjoying my music. The last week I spent time listening to TTPOD T2 again, and I found that I still love it.

So, I have just ordered T2-E from TTPOD. Will let you all know how it goes 

T2E use Byrillium dynamic woofer for bass with different casing design which will play out more bass than T2 titanium woofer. I already love T2 high-mid-vocal and love that closer and smaller soundstage as well, very defined and good value for 100$. My nephew also love it and preferred it over FX750 

So to me, if T2 has better bass-sub bass texture and extensions, it would be too exciting. Anyways, the wait continue !

Here is a picture I found from Google




Either way, I found that I enjoy T2, sounds, comfort, price at sub 100$. It is very entertaining. I will post my expressions here once I got it.


----------



## mrmoto050

whitigir said:


> It had been a while since the last time I came and post here. I was too busy enjoying my music. The last week I spent time listening to TTPOD T2 again, and I found that I still love it.
> 
> So, I have just ordered T2-E from TTPOD. Will let you all know how it goes
> 
> ...


 

@Whitigir I believe you are going to enjoy the T2E. All of the issues with the T2 were fixed. jmo, anyway haven't done any impressions but have had them since they were released. Interested in your views, seeing as we were the few that enjoyed the T2's. Listen to them everyday.


----------



## Tom22

Hey guys! i just finished editing my first impression video for the Alpha & Delta AD01, (Lend Me Ur Ears's entry into audio market)
  
 follow my journey with the AD01 here!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/773957/alpha-delta-ad01-lend-me-ur-ears-first-iem#post_11783111


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

angelofmercy said:


> Pistons seem to have lost all their steam..


 

 I still use them as my daily IEM. They have turned out to be my most robust pair of IEM's so far and the sound quality is more than adequate for a daily IEM. I haven't had any pair of in ears remaining intact for so long and I've been using these quite harshly during my couple of months of backpacking as well.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

drinkyoghurt said:


> I still use them as my daily IEM. They have turned out to be my most robust pair of IEM's so far and the sound quality is more than adequate for a daily IEM. I haven't had any pair of in ears remaining intact for so long and I've been using these quite harshly during my couple of months of backpacking as well.




Those Pistons 2.0 are pretty much indestructible. Too bad the V-shaped sig is so "off", though for a good long while I did enjoy them thoroughly. That was until I got IEM like FX850 and E80 and realized how artificial the highs are and how recessed the mids are. Never heard the 3.0, which I've heard are an upgrade, but they changed the sexy housing, so my interest in trying them waned.


----------



## CoiL

They are destructible and quite easily actually. Its weakest point is wire connection at mic which isn`t properly soldered but just pinched-connection. Have 2 dead piston2 with same fault. But yeah, if cable is treated well, they are very durable.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

coil said:


> They are destructible and quite easily actually. Its weakest point is wire connection at mic which isn`t properly soldered but just pinched-connection. Have 2 dead piston2 with same fault. But yeah, if cable is treated well, they are very durable.




You bought fakes. My Pistons lasted over a year before I sold them, and they were still going strong then, and this with major wear and tear from daily use, like drinkyoghurt. Two family members still have theirs in working order, and I haven't heard too many complain of QC issues with authentic Pistons 2.0, but hey, you might have just been the unlucky one?


----------



## erudite

can anyone recommend a good bang for buck under $50 (£30)?
  
  
 I listen to mostly hip hop and some modest mouse/light rock thrown in
  
 I currently have a pair of Vivo XE800's but they have started cutting out intermittently and so i'm not sure how long they're going to last


----------



## CoiL

angelofmercy said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > They are destructible and quite easily actually. Its weakest point is wire connection at mic which isn`t properly soldered but just pinched-connection. Have 2 dead piston2 with same fault. But yeah, if cable is treated well, they are very durable.
> ...


 

 Dude, don`t make so bold claims if You don`t know where I bought them. I did NOT buy fakes. 100% legit ones. If You don`t belive me, go and destroy one of Your Piston2`s and You`ll see what I`m talking about.
 "Kevlar" fabric cable and nice looks doesn`t make things indestructible, especially at that price point, they are still el cheapo made in china mass product.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

coil said:


> Dude, don`t make so bold claims if You don`t know where I bought them. I did NOT buy fakes. 100% legit ones. If You don`t belive me, go and destroy one of Your Piston2`s and You`ll see what I`m talking about.
> "Kevlar" fabric cable and nice looks doesn`t make things indestructible, especially at that price point, they are still el cheapo made in china mass product.




You tend to be a hot head. I'm ignoring you.


----------



## LonghornTech

erudite said:


> can anyone recommend a good bang for buck under $50 (£30)?
> 
> 
> I listen to mostly hip hop and some modest mouse/light rock thrown in
> ...


 
  


erudite said:


> can anyone recommend a good bang for buck under $50 (£30)?
> 
> 
> I listen to mostly hip hop and some modest mouse/light rock thrown in
> ...


 
 Ostry KC06, TTPOD T1E, Havi B3 (only with an amp), MeElectronics M6 Pro
  
 Or look to SoundMagic.


----------



## CoiL

angelofmercy said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, don`t make so bold claims if You don`t know where I bought them. I did NOT buy fakes. 100% legit ones. If You don`t belive me, go and destroy one of Your Piston2`s and You`ll see what I`m talking about.
> ...


 
 Nice counter-argument. You just assume and say I have fake Piston2 (which I certainly don`t!) without having real experience with Piston2 broken cable and how those connections look like. Then You just call me hot head (nice insult btw) and run away. 
 I`m just sharing my real experience. Can`t take some negative feedback about something cheap like Piston2? Lol, ignore me, I don`t care.


----------



## RedJohn456

longhorntech said:


> Ostry KC06, TTPOD T1E, Havi B3 (only with an amp), MeElectronics M6 Pro
> 
> Or look to SoundMagic.


 
  
 I would not recommend the Havi for Hip hop to be honest and the M6pro is said to be peaky in the treble
  
@erudite 
  
 VSD3 will be your best bet, followed by TTPOD T1E (has a weird shape so it might not work for you ymmv) for your uses imo. Sound magic E50 isn't too bad either but VSD3 has the bass you're looking for in hip hop and it has a very snug fit as well. The E50 is still bassy but more more balanced than the VSD3. All in all, VSD3 would be a decent choice imo


----------



## LonghornTech

coil said:


> Nice counter-argument. You just assume and say I have fake Piston2 (which I certainly don`t!) without having real experience with Piston2 broken cable and how those connections look like. Then You just call me hot head (nice insult btw) and run away.
> I`m just sharing my real experience. Can`t take some negative feedback about something cheap like Piston2? Lol, ignore me, I don`t care.


 
 Maybe he works for Xiaomi? To say that they would never break is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## LonghornTech

redjohn456 said:


> I would not recommend the Havi for Hip hop to be honest and the M6pro is said to be peaky in the treble
> 
> @erudite
> 
> VSD3 will be your best bet, followed by TTPOD T1E (has a weird shape so it might not work for you ymmv) for your uses imo. Sound magic E50 isn't too bad either but VSD3 has the bass you're looking for in hip hop and it has a very snug fit as well. The E50 is still bassy but more more balanced than the VSD3. All in all, VSD3 would be a decent choice imo


 
 The Soundmagic E50 is a little above his budget, otherwise I definitely would recommend them. You are right about the peaky treble of the M6 Pro, but they are still an overall really good set of headphones. 
  
 Havi ONLY if you plan to amp it. 
  
 Honestly, at a fairly strict $50, I would consider the Ostry KC06, VSonic VSD3, or M6 Pro.


----------



## RedJohn456

longhorntech said:


> The Soundmagic E50 is a little above his budget, otherwise I definitely would recommend them. You are right about the peaky treble of the M6 Pro, but they are still an overall really good set of headphones.
> 
> Havi ONLY if you plan to amp it.
> 
> Honestly, at a fairly strict $50, I would consider the Ostry KC06, VSonic VSD3, or M6 Pro.


 

 E50 was 44 USD on micca store last I saw but that might have changed. With regards to the havi, even amping it, it is not the best iem for hip hop. I haven't heard the Pro 2, but I would not recommend the Pro 1 for bass heavy genres. I am the biggest havi fanboy but it would be a wrong choice for his case imo.


----------



## ZapX629

erudite said:


> can anyone recommend a good bang for buck under $50 (£30)?
> 
> 
> I listen to mostly hip hop and some modest mouse/light rock thrown in
> ...


 

 In addition to what others suggested, look at ATH IM50.


----------



## Arsis

zapx629 said:


> In addition to what others suggested, look at ATH IM50.


+1


----------



## LonghornTech

redjohn456 said:


> E50 was 44 USD on micca store last I saw but that might have changed. With regards to the havi, even amping it, it is not the best iem for hip hop. I haven't heard the Pro 2, but I would not recommend the Pro 1 for bass heavy genres. I am the biggest havi fanboy but it would be a wrong choice for his case imo.


 
 Not available from Micca right now.
  
 Somehow I just skimmed over the fact that he wants them for hip-hop....


----------



## Inszy

erudite said:


> can anyone recommend a good bang for buck under $50 (£30)?
> 
> 
> I listen to mostly hip hop and some modest mouse/light rock thrown in
> ...


 
 Takstar Hi-1200.


----------



## luberconn

the piston2 and t1e are pretty fun for hip hop.


----------



## LonghornTech

luberconn said:


> the piston2 and t1e are pretty fun for hip hop.


 
 Fact.
  
 But check out the Piston 3's first. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Piston-Headphone-Headset-Earphones/dp/B00V9RKSAA


----------



## Whitigir

So my T2-e has arrived. The package is still similar to T2 with similar accessories, except the box is a black box, the cables are darker silver. It looks dark metallic to me. First look through the crossover everything look the same with R1-R2-R3 and C1. So it is the same as T2 board and not exactly anything changed. It is released in 2 colors now, Black or Gray.

The cavity has only one vent out at the woofer dynamic now, instead of two vents out as the T2. It is short of the vent on the side.

Everything pretty much remained the same and similar to T2. 

Out of the box with 2 hours idle burn-in, I didn't expect anything much out of these as happened with T2. But I do hear some changed compares to T2

What changes ? Let me burn it in more. But as what I am hearing now. Can I tell you that I love it ? Freaking love it. If anyone want to buy my ATH IM-04, please let me know....lol.

Can't believe this freaking thing cost sub 100$ god damn !


----------



## luberconn

nice!  start up a TTPOD T2e thread.  i want to hear more opinions as i was a big T1E fan.  i'm glad i didnt get the T2 as i loves me some bass.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

How much are those IM-04?


----------



## 1clearhead

euphonik said:


> Haha, that's exactly what I did as well. a 5hz-40khz hybrid? SOLD! lol
> 
> I'm anxious to hear what you think of them!


 
  
 I have been burning the GranVela URBANFUN for a few days now, and I have to say that if SIDY DGS100 were great for me at the time, these are downright there successor today! They are tuned to perform very nicely in the bass/sub-bass region and has an "eerie similar presentation and openness" to the KZ-ED10's, actually complimenting each other more then anything else. The DGS100 personally sounds good to me only when used with their default foam tips to level that mid-bass. But, many prefer silicone tips, which for me can be there downfall with too much mid-bass slam. I can really hear a nice sub-bass slam coming from the URBAN's; very similar to the ED10's, but when hearing the midrange and treble -crazy enough! they both steer towards different directions while sounding similar at the same time. You could hear the similarities in signature, but can also tell the difference between which one is dynamic and which is hybrid. Eerie enough for you? The URBAN has great details and texture and provides a rich full sound that never seems harsh or tiresome. The best part of the URBAN's is the transition between the dynamic and BA armature, they constantly seem to blend the music so easily and effortlessly. The transition and harmony working as one unit is truly amazing on these.
 Finally, I have to say, It's not going to be easy to top this hybrid at there low price, anytime soon!


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> I have been burning the GranVela URBANFUN for a few days now, and I have to say that if SIDY DGS100 were great for me at the time, these are downright there successor today! They are tuned to perform very nicely in the bass/sub-bass region and has an "eerie similar presentation and openness" to the KZ-ED10's, actually complimenting each other more then anything else. The DGS100 personally sounds good to me only when used with their default foam tips to level that mid-bass. But, many prefer silicone tips, which for me can be there downfall with too much mid-bass slam. I can really hear a nice sub-bass slam coming from the URBAN's; very similar to the ED10's, but when hearing the midrange and treble -crazy enough! they both steer towards different directions why sounding similar at the same time. You could hear the similarities in signature, but can also tell the difference between which one is dynamic and which is hybrid. Eerie enough for you? The URBAN has great details and texture and provides a rich full sound that never seems harsh or tiresome. The best part of the URBAN's is the transition between the dynamic and BA armature, they constantly seem to blend the music so easily and effortlessly. The transition and harmony working as one unit is truly amazing on these.
> Finally, I have to say, It's not going to be easy to top this hybrid at there low price, any time soon!


 
 I think that the GranVela URBANFUN deserves his own thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please @1clearhead 
I want to get on that train.


----------



## Euphonik

1clearhead said:


> I have to say, It's not going to be easy to top this hybrid at there low price, any time soon!


 
  
 Totally agree! Seriously, these are great. I think if we start a thread they will be out of stock before it takes off, hahah.


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> I think that the GranVela URBANFUN deserves his own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually, *Euphonik* got this train started. I would have never known until I read his comments and picks on these. I own 2 other pairs of GranVela and I didn't know they started making this hybrid.
  
_*.....way to go Euphonik! Money in the bank!*_
  


euphonik said:


> Totally agree! Seriously, these are great. I think if we start a thread they will be out of stock before it takes off, hahah.


 
  
 Funny thing about them.....they really sound like they're covering this mass amount of frequency: 5 ~ 40. Seriously!


----------



## jant71

1clearhead said:


> Actually, *Euphonik* got this train started. I would have never known until I read his comments and picks on these. I own 2 other pairs of GranVela and I didn't know they started making this hybrid.
> 
> _*.....way to go Euphonik! Money in the bank!*_
> 
> ...


 

 Umm, I take credit for the discovery...http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29550#post_11748405


----------



## Whitigir

jant71 said:


> Umm, I take credit for the discovery...http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29550#post_11748405




So ? How exactly does it sound like ? Also for those who would like T2-E review. Here goes 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t2-e-3driver-hybrid-2ba-dynamic-hybrid-drive-ed-29689-ta7801-headphones-gray/reviews/13629


----------



## 1clearhead

jant71 said:


> Umm, I take credit for the discovery...http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29550#post_11748405


 
  
 Ha? Must have missed that!
  
 Would you do the honors and open a thread on these? *We think they're really good for the price!* Please, let us know what you think?
 Cheers for discovering these!


----------



## jant71

Though, I can't take credit for the Euphonik impressions which were probably needed make your purchase. Also, w/o Jekostas finding the Bettes, I wouldn't have searched Amazon and seen the Urbanfun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't have the Urbanfun either. Bought the FXT200 at the time and wanted some impressions on them but thought they looked better than the Bette. Keep the impressions comin'!


----------



## Euphonik

1clearhead said:


> Actually, *Euphonik* got this train started. I would have never known until I read his comments and picks on these. I own 2 other pairs of GranVela and I didn't know they started making this hybrid.
> 
> _*.....way to go Euphonik! Money in the bank!*_
> 
> ...


 
  
 Werd, I feel like a salesperson for GranVela right now. I haven't felt this good about a purchase in a while! Maybe someone else can do a review of them. I'm not super awesome at doing impressions yet; however I'll try my best if the people want more deets- for those I say "ask away". 
  


jant71 said:


> Umm, I take credit for the discovery...http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29550#post_11748405


 
  
 Yes, indeed- I'm glad you put them out there; otherwise I'd have never had the chance to try them. Props to you, good sir.


----------



## jant71

Found this for those interested...http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://urbanfunlife.com/&prev=search


----------



## Whitigir

jant71 said:


> Found this for those interested...http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://urbanfunlife.com/&prev=search




Lol I clicked on it, and I see "c.ock monkey, God, horse" etc....I thought I was following a cult


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Reading that was both hilarious and racist. I get the feeling, and I agree with whoever was the member who mentioned the similarities between these and the Astrotec, that those beryllium driver IEM are probably Pistons 2.0 drivers? Bass head IEMs.


----------



## fatct

TTpod T1 or Vjjb v1 ?? 
 I'm looking for balance sound , normally listen to punk rock , pop punk .
 i read the review  . But it all came down to preference, so if anyone happen to have similar preference with me , which do you recommend?


----------



## EISENbricher

fatct said:


> TTpod T1 or Vjjb v1 ??
> I'm looking for balance sound , normally listen to punk rock , pop punk .
> i read the review  . But it all came down to preference, so if anyone happen to have similar preference with me , which do you recommend?


 
 I own T1E, not T1. But there is not really much comparison. VJJB is like T1E's little brother... inferior in almost all aspects. And the build quality is a matter of concern. 
 I'd say go for T1 among these two.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

fatct said:


> TTpod T1 or Vjjb v1 ??
> I'm looking for balance sound , normally listen to punk rock , pop punk .
> i read the review  . But it all came down to preference, so if anyone happen to have similar preference with me , which do you recommend?




Ttpod T1E


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I just can't resist buying those URBANFUN **** ring iron monkey HIFI headphones. They seem to do a lot more than just play music.


----------



## aaDee

anyone tried these?? They look interesting(At least design). They remind me of Vivo
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Headphone-Earphone-For-Phone-Sport-Headset-with-microphone-ecouteur-audifonos-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-original-Y1/32394747875.html


----------



## leobigfield

aadee said:


> anyone tried these?? They look interesting(At least design). They remind me of Vivo
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Headphone-Earphone-For-Phone-Sport-Headset-with-microphone-ecouteur-audifonos-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-original-Y1/32394747875.html


 
  
 They even have the rotating nozzle!


----------



## Euphonik

hal rockwell said:


> I just can't resist buying those URBANFUN **** ring iron monkey HIFI headphones. They seem to do a lot more than just play music.


 
  
 Can't go wrong with the C*ckring iron monkey headphones- I'd doubt you'll be disappointed! Of course I'd like to know what you think when you get them


----------



## Whitigir

euphonik said:


> Can't go wrong with the C*ckring iron monkey headphones- I'd doubt you'll be disappointed! Of course I'd like to know what you think when you get them


 
 are those coc.k monkey that famous overthere in China just as much as Dre here ?


----------



## fatct

Thank you for all your reply, as i browse aliiexpress i found Holy serpent v9 , how much you all paid for that ?
 i saw on taobao as high as 171 sgd and as low as 27 sgd , aliexpress 34 sgd .


----------



## Selenium

OMG I love Engrish so much.


----------



## 1clearhead

aadee said:


> anyone tried these?? They look interesting(At least design). They remind me of Vivo
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Headphone-Earphone-For-Phone-Sport-Headset-with-microphone-ecouteur-audifonos-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-original-Y1/32394747875.html


 
  
 I've been eyeing them for more than 2 weeks now. They really do look like the Vivo's in everyway, even the rotating nozzle. I personally think they look more attractive in this color and looks like it has better cable, too!
  
 .....maybe someone hear owns the Vivo and can have a better say on the differences.


----------



## 1clearhead

euphonik said:


> Can't go wrong with the C*ckring iron monkey headphones- I'd doubt you'll be disappointed! Of course I'd like to know what you think when you get them


 
  
 They certainly get better with time. I've been using them everyday this week and it just keeps growing on me as a favorite top-tier IEM! I take such care of them forgetting the small price I paid for these.


----------



## farisq

This one looks interesting too, at least in the aesthetic department...


----------



## BloodyPenguin

farisq said:


> This one looks interesting too, at least in the aesthetic department...


 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROCK-Brand-Cute-Zircon-Stereo-Earphone-3-5mm-L-Shaped-plug-Eaphones-For-iphone-samsung-universal/32357648289.html


----------



## Whitigir

Duo piston ? 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xiaomi-Duomi-1-More-Piston-HD-Super-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Hi-fi-Headset-Earphone-with/32396879363.html


----------



## jokaankit

looks like a mix of old school apple earbuds and piston 2.

I was hoping someone can recommend me a fun sounding pair of headphones that can be driven by my iphone. I was looking at the KC06A and TTPO1E. I'm looking for something in the $30-$70 price range. I quickly became overwhelmed by the options and threads. I also saw the vivo, but was concerned about fakes, bass, warm, and live sound. I also ordered the piston 3 for something more neutral that I can be rough with. I'm not an absolute bass head, but enjoy powerful sound, where I can here all the hidden sounds also. Will be listening through iphone 5s. Would greatly appretaite a recommended earphone with a link to a retailer shipping to the US.


----------



## Whitigir

ATH IM-70 will be your best option, but a bit more money. You can also try IM-50 at cheaper price with more bass....also.


----------



## jokaankit

thanks fo the quick response. Are the im50/70 more comfortable or better sounding than the TTPOD-T1E or k203a?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

whitigir said:


> Duo piston ?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xiaomi-Duomi-1-More-Piston-HD-Super-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Hi-fi-Headset-Earphone-with/32396879363.html




Those are the Piston ear buds that bhazard said were very meh in sound?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

jokaankit said:


> thanks fo the quick response. Are the im50/70 more comfortable or better sounding than the TTPOD-T1E or k203a?




Yes. They are.


----------



## Shawn71

aadee said:


> anyone tried these?? They look interesting(At least design). They remind me of Vivo
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Headphone-Earphone-For-Phone-Sport-Headset-with-microphone-ecouteur-audifonos-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-original-Y1/32394747875.html


 
 Hmm....now original vivo for $9.58!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-HiFi-Rotating-Earphone-Headphones-In-ear-Music-Earbuds-With-Microphone-For-Xplay3S-XSHOT-MP3/2052673653.html?s=p


----------



## eaglearrow

shawn71 said:


> Hmm....now original vivo for $9.58!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-HiFi-Rotating-Earphone-Headphones-In-ear-Music-Earbuds-With-Microphone-For-Xplay3S-XSHOT-MP3/2052673653.html?s=p



 


Wow!! is this for real? aren't they supposed to cost around $80~90 range?


----------



## therealjustin

I'm was leaning toward the Fidue A73, but the new A71Ti is out and I do like a bit more bass. And they are about $70 cheaper


----------



## alert426

Thanks for good information


----------



## EISENbricher

eaglearrow said:


> shawn71 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm....now original vivo for $9.58!
> ...


 
 I seriously doubt that those are original. Even seller has mentioned that those are OEM.


----------



## clee290

eisenbricher said:


> I seriously doubt that those are original. Even seller has mentioned that those are OEM.


 
 But OEM = *Original *Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## Inszy

Probably it's fake like those:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VIVO-XE800-Super-Sound-Effect-Hi-Fi-In-ear-Earphone-Earbuds-With-Mic-Wired-Control-Earphones/32388638751.html


----------



## Whitigir

Aliexpress is a website well known for counterfeit products. But I think their policy is to disclose their listing as Authentic or Counterfeit.  They have live chat.


----------



## EISENbricher

clee290 said:


> But OEM = *Original *Equipment Manufacturer



Yep certainly, but OEM product rarely comes with authentic branding. Seller would use that word to convince you in believing that the product is exactly the same, manufactured by OEM company, and just lacks branding. But sadly this rarely results into truth on AliExpress. 

After all which company having right mind would allow an OEM to sell the same product, minus brand tag at lower price? Isn't that a violation of contract? 

For example think of Foxconn selling an iPhone 6 for $200 on AliExpress. Wouldn't happen...


----------



## AngelOfMercy

It's interesting how the VIVO didn't quite hold its momentum. It kind of started, but never quite peaked. From the reviews, I believe they were better tuned GR07? Not sure if that meant the chalkboard sibilance of the GR07 was tuned out of them or not? I came close to picking a pair up, then got suckered into the VSD3 instead. Bad me.


----------



## Suneth

Hey guys i was wondering if anyone know where i can download firmwares for Newsmy A33/Newman A33


----------



## clee290

eisenbricher said:


> Yep certainly, but OEM product rarely comes with authentic branding. Seller would use that word to convince you in believing that the product is exactly the same, manufactured by OEM company, and just lacks branding. But sadly this rarely results into truth on AliExpress.
> 
> After all which company having right mind would allow an OEM to sell the same product, minus brand tag at lower price? Isn't that a violation of contract?
> 
> For example think of Foxconn selling an iPhone 6 for $200 on AliExpress. Wouldn't happen...


 

 The difference is that Apple pays Foxconn to manufacture their phones, as opposed to buying phones from Foxconn and then rebranding it with their name and logo.
  
 You can look at Takstar, the original manufacturer of the Pro80s. A few companies have purchased the Pro80s and branded it as their own - QPAD QH-90, Gemini HSR-1000, and the most popular being the Kingston HyperX Cloud (I and II). 
  
 I'm not saying the Vivo XE800s in the link are real, i just found it funny how you doubted that they were original and then mention that they are OEM. Just seemed a little contradictory to me


----------



## gtrx333

Had an amazeballs moment. Found my xiaomi pistons 2.0 after I thought I had lost them about a year ago.Still work perfectly


----------



## EISENbricher

clee290 said:


> The difference is that Apple pays Foxconn to manufacture their phones, as opposed to buying phones from Foxconn and then rebranding it with their name and logo.
> 
> You can look at Takstar, the original manufacturer of the Pro80s. A few companies have purchased the Pro80s and branded it as their own - QPAD QH-90, Gemini HSR-1000, and the most popular being the Kingston HyperX Cloud (I and II).
> 
> I'm not saying the Vivo XE800s in the link are real, i just found it funny how you doubted that they were original and then mention that they are OEM. Just seemed a little contradictory to me



Well contrary to its meaning the word is being used so much in description of counterfeit products, that it has changed the way I see it lol...


----------



## clee290

eisenbricher said:


> Well contrary to its meaning the word is being used so much in description of counterfeit products, that it has changed the way I see it lol...


 

 Unfortunately, I can't see through your eyes or read your post through your brain  
  
 I wasn't trying to attack you or anything -- just wanted to point out the irony in your post.


----------



## EISENbricher

clee290 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't see through your eyes or read your post through your brain
> 
> I wasn't trying to attack you or anything -- just wanted to point out the irony in your post.


 
 There wasn't any irony meant actually...  I have had some bad experiences with so called OEMs actually. That's all. I should have mentioned this context beforehand.


----------



## Shawn71

inszy said:


> Probably it's fake like those:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VIVO-XE800-Super-Sound-Effect-Hi-Fi-In-ear-Earphone-Earbuds-With-Mic-Wired-Control-Earphones/32388638751.html


 

 May be....but the one you linked doesn't have the pivoting nozzle so that's sure a fake,imo.


----------



## CoiL

Pivoting nozzle... unless it has driver moving together with nozzle - doesn`t it play role in resulting sound?


----------



## Shawn71

eisenbricher said:


> I seriously doubt that those are original. Even seller has mentioned that those are OEM.


 
 Yeah, OEMs doesn't come with retail packaging nor accessories (most cases).....


----------



## sodesuka

Finally got my Keep DK80. First impression is that they're midcentric, big midbass (probably won't satisfy basshead though), tonally warm with rather subdued high, no sibilance. It cleared my timbre check if not a bit muddy, or muddy depending where you come from, and so far, I think it's worth its asking price if not more. Might be a good choice for warm smooth midcentric IEM at $60-$70 price range.
  
 I like the black and gold color scheme.


----------



## Suneth

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-earphone-accessory-eartips-ear-foam-memory-foam-earphone-metal-box-earphone-carrying-case/1183804_32416231964.html


----------



## Whaleshark12

sodesuka said:


> Finally got my Keep DK80. First impression is that they're midcentric, big midbass (probably won't satisfy basshead though), tonally warm with rather subdued high, no sibilance. It cleared my timbre check if not a bit muddy, or muddy depending where you come from, and so far, I think it's worth its asking price if not more. Might be a good choice for warm smooth midcentric IEM at $60-$70 price range.
> 
> I like the black and gold color scheme.


 
 What IEM is that? I can't seem to find it in Aliexpress. Or is it a Europe product? Does it have a forward sounding vocal?


----------



## sodesuka

whaleshark12 said:


> What IEM is that? I can't seem to find it in Aliexpress. Or is it a Europe product? Does it have a forward sounding vocal?


 
 It's called Keep or SK DK80. I bought it from taobao via a forwarding service (bhiner.com) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39606778951&spm=2014.21146508.0.0 the IEM cost $50 but with shipping and handling cost, it becomes $67 for me.
  
 I won't call it forward since the midbass bleeds into the mid sometime, but it's still reasonably clear. I'll have to burn it first to see if it changes for the better.
  
  
 By the way they've tuned this IEM following Shure 535 and they even have fr graph showing how close they are. Unfortunately I've never heard 535 so I can't comment on the veracity, but from the reviews of 535 that I've read, it does seem to be quite similar with this one, although 535 probably have better separation and soundstage considering they're multi BA.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

It's been a long time since I last owned the RE-ZERO and RE-400 from Hifiman, but since I've been absolutely and unequivocally loving the SoundMagic E80, I'm wondering for those who tried both, which is better to you? E80 or RE-400? To my memory, the E80 sounds closer to the RE-ZERO.


----------



## Bananiq

I still have my RE-0 somewhere, but the cable broke so I was not using them anymore.. they have been my first head-fi attempt after long time owning Future Sonics EM3 (which were great btw).


----------



## jokaankit

Does the m50x have significantly better soundstage, clarity and bass compared to the im50? I might just grab that instead. I do prefer over ears.I saw the Gemini's recommended in another thread but I imagine the m50x is still better if you can get it at a similar price


----------



## Whitigir

jokaankit said:


> Does the m50x have significantly better soundstage, clarity and bass compared to the im50? I might just grab that instead. I do prefer over ears.I saw the Gemini's recommended in another thread but I imagine the m50x is still better if you can get it at a similar price




They are different ? One is cans and another IEMS ? Also I think I'm-50 is in the range of 50-60 ? And m50x is 3x ?


----------



## Whaleshark12

sodesuka said:


> It's called Keep or SK DK80. I bought it from taobao via a forwarding service (bhiner.com) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39606778951&spm=2014.21146508.0.0 the IEM cost $50 but with shipping and handling cost, it becomes $67 for me.
> 
> I won't call it forward since the midbass bleeds into the mid sometime, but it's still reasonably clear. I'll have to burn it first to see if it changes for the better.
> 
> ...


 
 Dam.. I wish Aliexpress have it so it is easier to grab it instead of using forwarder.. Pretty troublesome if is defective.


----------



## sodesuka

whaleshark12 said:


> Dam.. I wish Aliexpress have it so it is easier to grab it instead of using forwarder.. Pretty troublesome if is defective.


 
  
 Buying from taobao is quite painless with bhiner really, they accept paypal and you have to deposit $ to them first before you use the deposited money to buy things. Have only bought twice from them, but so far it's quite good (except the long, long shipping time). But yeah, the risk is always there since bhiner themselves won't check on electronics even though they took photo of the item before they ship it to you for confirming whether the product is as advertised, at least visually.
  
 Can't wait to compare them with E80!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

sodesuka said:


> Buying from taobao is quite painless with bhiner really, they accept paypal and you have to deposit $ to them first before you use the deposited money to buy things. Have only bought twice from them, but so far it's quite good (except the long, long shipping time). But yeah, the risk is always there since bhiner themselves won't check on electronics even though they took photo of the item before they ship it to you for confirming whether the product is as advertised, at least visually.
> 
> Can't wait to compare them with E80!


 
 I've used MisterTao (www.mistertao.com) for my Taobao purchases.  They have worked great with no hassle and great communication.
  
 I've never tried Bhiner before.  Maybe for my next purchase I will check them out.
  
  
 EDIT, did a few examples, MisterTao seems to be slightly cheaper.  Though I only tried 3 different earbuds.
  
 ..


----------



## sodesuka

bloodypenguin said:


> I've used MisterTao (www.mistertao.com) for my Taobao purchases.  They have worked great with no hassle and great communication.
> 
> I've never tried Bhiner before.  Maybe for my next purchase I will check them out.
> 
> ...


 

 I prefer to use paypal for dealing with Chinese sites so there are little choices for me unfortunately. And yeah, they're a bit more expensive on top of having paypal fee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's still cheaper than some things on ebay though. Some sellers mark things that are only available in China really high there (doukmall...).


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Quite a few people have the A15. Most Sony enthusiasts I know have the A15, A17 ect. It's quite common. I like mine as much as my X5 for sound and portability.


----------



## onionpeeler

hello there. Have around 140 dollars, should i buy dunu titan1 or a other in ear headphone. used a piston 2 as my last headphone, would like good durability if possible (ready to care for it like a newborn child though) any help is appreciated.


----------



## LonghornTech

onionpeeler said:


> hello there. Have around 140 dollars, should i buy dunu titan1 or a other in ear headphone. used a piston 2 as my last headphone, would like good durability if possible (ready to care for it like a newborn child though) any help is appreciated.


 
 Buy either the Fidue A73 or Trinity Delta. Sound quality is a toss-up, but both preform well over their price.
  
 Fidue A73 is $150 ($140 is lowest I can find) and Trinity Delta is about $112 with head-fi coupon + small overseas fee for US customers.
  
 They both of excellent build, I would probably give the nod to Trinity with aluminum housing and amazing braided cable, Trinity also comes with 3 filters for varying sound (2 more coming, all buyers will receive for free, only price of shipping). Both come with nice selection of ear tips
  
 Titans are a wonderful option. Some folks have issues with siblance and thin sounding highs - there is also the fact that they are partially open, so sound leakage and isolation is an issue. If you like what you've read about them, you will certainly not be disappointed. Seems like no one is. With either of these three. 
  
 Lemme know if you have questions.


----------



## onionpeeler

thanks for the help bro, I'm buying from uk, and in terms of soundstage and clarity which performs better? i liked listening to all the instruments and the clarity of them on the pistons, would like that on my new headphones as well, reading up on the two u mentioned as i type this.


----------



## LonghornTech

onionpeeler said:


> thanks for the help bro, I'm buying from uk, and in terms of soundstage and clarity which performs better? i liked listening to all the instruments and the clarity of them on the pistons, would like that on my new headphones as well, reading up on the two u mentioned as i type this.


 
 Oh. Perfect. I do not own the Titans but early reviews say it has a _very_ slight edge on the Deltas probably because of its open design. Clarity, I couldn't tell you. Both most folks say the Titan and Delta have similar tonality. 
  
 I'm listening to my Deltas now and find the soundstage to be impressive. The instrument separation and vocal distance is a joy to listen to. Not everything feels like it is on the same layer of sound, which is great.


----------



## onionpeeler

which would last longer? in terms of usability, school doesnt really allow me to take care of headphones as much as id like to. Oh and any IEMs u would suggest?


----------



## LonghornTech

onionpeeler said:


> which would last longer? in terms of usability, school doesnt really allow me to take care of headphones as much as id like to. Oh and any IEMs u would suggest?


 
 Hard to say. Trinity is a brand new company so their products have only been out for...a month? Less? And Fidue and DUNU are known for making high end products
  
 Trinity Delta: Aluminum 
 Fidue A73: Aluminum and plastic
 DUNU Titan 1: Aluminum
  
 You're looking at three very high quality products made with a lot of precision. 
  
 I'm going to throw this out there: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1171642-REG/fiio_ex1_aerospace_nanotech_in_ear.html
  
 No reviews yet, Fiio said it would sound better than Titan but everything points to them being just about the same. Lower price....not really sure what to think.


----------



## onionpeeler

Isnt the fiio one just a rebranding of the titan? from what i read about the titan, i understood it has good soundstage and imaging and of course comfort. is the fiio one kinda like that?


----------



## peter123

onionpeeler said:


> which would last longer? in terms of usability, school doesnt really allow me to take care of headphones as much as id like to. Oh and any IEMs u would suggest?




I'd suggest that you take a look at the ATH-CKR9's as well. They've been as low as $140 quite often recently and IMHO they're a solid step up from both the Delta's and the Titans.


----------



## LonghornTech

peter123 said:


> I'd suggest that you take a look at the ATH-CKR9's as well. They've been as low as $140 quite often recently and IMHO they're a solid step up from both the Delta's and the Titans.


 
 +1


----------



## onionpeeler

cant find ATH-CKR9 for 140 anywhere, could u provide a link? Oh is a amp necessary for any of the mentioned heaphones? im mostly gonna use my phone.


----------



## ZapX629

peter123 said:


> I'd suggest that you take a look at the ATH-CKR9's as well. They've been as low as $140 quite often recently and IMHO they're a solid step up from both the Delta's and the Titans.


 

 +another 1


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> I'd suggest that you take a look at the ATH-CKR9's as well. They've been as low as $140 quite often recently and IMHO they're a solid step up from both the Delta's and the Titans.


 
 +1   ♫


----------



## Selenium

I'll have to add the CKR9s to my list of potential next victims. Been thinking of the A73, 2000j, maybe a FAD...

The form factor looks pretty darn stupid though. Can they be worn over the ear?


----------



## Daijiro

Anyone tried holy serpent h5,v7 or tangmai f3?
They have a lot of testimonials, but since its in Chinese, i can't understand even with google translate


----------



## AngelOfMercy

daijiro said:


> Anyone tried holy serpent h5,v7 or tangmai f3?
> They have a lot of testimonials, but since its in Chinese, i can't understand even with google translate




I believe @bhazard has tried them all, and since none of those have any hype, they must all be meh sounding?


----------



## bhazard

angelofmercy said:


> I believe @bhazard has tried them all, and since none of those have any hype, they must all be meh sounding?


 
 No one has ever really tried them. I doubt they can be as easily purchased as a Xiaomi Piston 3, or sound as good, but you never know.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

The Pistons 3 sound good?? Ice been wavering about picking them up for awhile now, but you think they are worth the money and time?


----------



## B9Scrambler

angelofmercy said:


> The Pistons 3 sound good?? Ice been wavering about picking them up for awhile now, but you think they are worth the money and time?




I personally think the P3s are excellent. Many store on AliExpress have them on for under 10usd right now. They're definitely worth trying at that price.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> I personally think the P3s are excellent. Many store on AliExpress have them on for under 10usd right now. They're definitely worth trying at that price.




Are there as much fakes of the P3 as it was with the P2?


----------



## Whitigir

peter123 said:


> Are there as much fakes of the P3 as it was with the P2?




You know ? In China 1-2$ profit is profit, and very much valuable to their living standard. So never assumes anything of cheap, and not brand name to be not counterfeited. They counterfeit anything that sells well, as long as they get to earn those 1-2$. So yes, in a sense, there will be just as much fake P3 as P2 

My apologies, does not intend to be offensive


----------



## Charliemotta

I just bought one for $5.70 from 100% seller.  Just look for the red dot on the box for authentic.    ♫


----------



## Hisoundfi

angelofmercy said:


> The Pistons 3 sound good?? Ice been wavering about picking them up for awhile now, but you think they are worth the money and time?


I think you would like them dude. 

They are opposite tuning of the piston 2.0.

They are a very balanced sound. They are a vented design so isolation is meh. They have a almost "Titan-ish" fit with their housing design. 

They are well worth their current asking price


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here's a great deal on some tips

3.5mm Fashion Headphones Bass Wired In-Ear Earphone For MP3 Player Earbuds No Microphone
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5mm-Fashion-Headphones-Bass-Wired-In-Ear-Earphone-For-MP3-Player-Earbuds/32342925341.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## jokaankit

whitigir said:


> You know ? In China 1-2$ profit is profit, and very much valuable to their living standard. So never assumes anything of cheap, and not brand name to be not counterfeited. They counterfeit anything that sells well, as long as they get to earn those 1-2$. So yes, in a sense, there will be just as much fake P3 as P2
> 
> My apologies, does not intend to be offensive



Your right its strange the first time I talked to a customer service rep asking me what a good selling price for an item would be. They wanted to charge for $1 profit stating their boss wants to see larger number of orders. In the end they sold for $4 profit of my proposed profit of $10. This was on a $40 item, that couldn't be found in the states for under $200.

I think it makes sense for the reasons you stated in addition to competition and increasing return customers. There's always the numbers game auto dealers and best buy stores get into.


----------



## CoiL

hisoundfi said:


> There is no ill intent in my comments. I don't know why you always take it to a personal level.
> 
> I'm trying to help steer the thread in a direction that will help people find products and things they like without being misleading. Why is it that every time I share opinions on the same thread as you it turns into an argument?
> 
> I'm here to discuss about products, not people. I try to agree to disagree and you take the conversation where it doesn't need to go. Please think about this.


 
 Maybe because of Your style of speech and Your need to oppose to everything what I say? Think about it and look at Your posts with some criticism.
Everyone has his/her subjective opinion about something and our taste, hearing, source gear, comfort needs, physiology etc. ...no need to oppose to every impression and info sharing.
In the end we are all here to help and educate each-other in all that subjectiveness.
Honestly, some of Your "answers" have actually point in it and I agree with some of it but the way You say those things are somewhat irritating. And it all elevated after I said out loud that in many parts I don`t agree with Your reviews about same gear we have(had). 
Sorry, but this is how I feel. Maybe I should just put You on ignore list so it wouldn`t happen anymore? Will think about it... maybe it`s better for common good this way.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The admins stated the last time this happened that we are here to discuss products, not people. Here we are with you telling me that my posts "irritate" you. Never once have I come at any member on a personal level regardless of what I've thought about anyone's posts on here, including yours. I've always tried to agree to disagree, or come to a conclusion on the discussion at hand. Even this time I've asked others to share their opinions so it doesn't seem like I'm singling you out or make you feel like it's me against you. Still it ends up with posts that will most likely get flagged. This thread is almost sacred to the Head-Fi community. It would be a shame if it were closed because you choose to not follow the Head-Fi posting guidelines.


----------



## Euphonik

Btw @Hisoundfi you should check out the URBANFUN hybrids- I know you enjoyed the DGS100- these have more sub bass, less midbass and better detail in the mids/treble. Not only cost half of the DGS100 was. I think you'd dig them


----------



## LonghornTech

I think we should start talking about what IEM should I buy for my girlfriend! She has made me buy her a pair of earbuds over the years, but I think it is time for her to feel the power of a good IEM.
  
 Price Range: Strict under $80
  
 She listens to:

 EDM (Atmospheric music *if that is a thing* so something with large soundstage, and of course deep and tight bass)
 Indie/Acoustic/Alternative - Death Cab, City and Colour, Hozier, etc (so clarity, solid mid range and highs that aren't harsh)
  
 No rap, no country - that's pretty much it!
  
 She has smaller ears, so there is that to consider. She didn't have any issues fitting my Trinity Delta so shouldn't be too big of an issue.
  
 If I know her well I know she would want a straight cable fit, and something relatively nondescript 
  
 Cheers! Person who finds me the perfect pair gets a fake emoji beer.


----------



## Hisoundfi

euphonik said:


> Btw @Hisoundfi you should check out the URBANFUN hybrids- I know you enjoyed the DGS100- these have more sub bass, less midbass and better detail in the mids/treble. Not only cost half of the DGS100 was. I think you'd dig them


Ooh, sounds very tempting. Right now I'm swamped with new gear, reviews to write, and a show to go to on the 8th. I'm bringing a bunch of soundmagic stuff to the show. I have the hp150, hp200, e80, e50 and e30 all going to the meet. I'm quickly becoming a soundmagic fanboy.

I'll probably scoop them urbanears up when the time is right.


----------



## Hisoundfi

longhorntech said:


> I think we should start talking about what IEM should I buy for my girlfriend! She has made me buy her a pair of earbuds over the years, but I think it is time for her to feel the power of a good IEM.
> 
> Price Range: Strict under $80
> 
> ...


Great question

What are some requirements in terms of fit and ergonomics? 

What and where will she be using them most often? 

How important is isolation?


----------



## Hisoundfi

What source will she be using also?


----------



## LonghornTech

hisoundfi said:


> Great question
> 
> What are some requirements in terms of fit and ergonomics?
> 
> ...


 
 She doesn't normally have issues fitting my IEMs, but I think the only requirements are a straight cable and nothing overly bulky. She likes multiflange (double) tips as they tend to fit in her smaller ear canal better. 
  
 She will mostly be using them in a library setting: listening to music. Or watching a movie in buildings at our university. And then travelling on a plane or in trains, buses, etc. 
  
 Isolation is not necessarily important, but major sound leakage would be an issue, she will, most of the time, be in quiet environment.


----------



## LonghornTech

hisoundfi said:


> What source will she be using also?


 
 For right now just her Samsung GS5 and Lenovo laptop.


----------



## Hisoundfi

When you say straight cable do you mean a straight cable jack, or under the ear fit?


----------



## LonghornTech

hisoundfi said:


> When you say straight cable do you mean a straight cable jack, or under the ear fit?


 
 Sorry under ear fit. No preference with cable jack.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Zero audio Carbo Tenore is my suggestion. But don't take just my word for it, let the other guys chime in as well.


----------



## sujitsky

hisoundfi said:


> Zero audio Carbo Tenore is my suggestion. But don't take just my word for it, let the other guys chime in as well.




+1 for tenore or even the basso.


----------



## mebaali

@LonghornTech - IMHO, Sony MH1C (decent SQ for all kinds of genres with more than decent isolation, fits well for people with small ear canals) and Piston 2.1 (decent isolation, V shaped Sound Sig, good for EDM genre) are also good choices for your (GF's) needs.


----------



## LonghornTech

Zero Audio Tenore or Basso at the top of my list right now.
  
 Piston 2 is an interesting suggestion. It definitely has the bass she would love - I'm just weary of finding one that is fake.
  
 Also, the Piston 3 is out - any ideas if this is more or less in line with her tastes in music?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

longhorntech said:


> Sorry under ear fit. No preference with cable jack.




You cannot go wrong with these. Spectacular bass, crisp and clear highs and edgy mids, plus ergonomically designed for that sporty lady. That and the great Sennheiser sexiness. If these aren't near the top of your list for your woman, you are letting her down. 

Sennheiser CX 281 Ergonomic Comfort-Fit Earbuds with Volume Control (Discontinued by Manufacturer) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035JKJIQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_l37UvbXPRW0Z9

Plus DIGITALGUY has a good warranty.


----------



## LonghornTech

angelofmercy said:


> You cannot go wrong with these. Spectacular bass, crisp and clear highs and edgy mids, plus ergonomically designed for that sporty lady. That and the great Sennheiser sexiness. If these aren't near the top of your list for your woman, you are letting her down.
> 
> Sennheiser CX 281 Ergonomic Comfort-Fit Earbuds with Volume Control (Discontinued by Manufacturer) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035JKJIQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_l37UvbXPRW0Z9
> 
> Plus DIGITALGUY has a good warranty.


 
 Those are pretty...


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Just the right amount of sexy for a girl, with great sound to go along with it, and if my opinion isn't enough, head'fi's legendary |joker| ranked then highly as well, and his ears are regarded as saintly.


----------



## B9Scrambler

longhorntech said:


> I think we should start talking about what IEM should I buy for my girlfriend! She has made me buy her a pair of earbuds over the years, but I think it is time for her to feel the power of a good IEM.
> 
> Price Range: Strict under $80
> 
> ...




These aren't an iem anyone speaks of, but the NarMoo W1M might be worth a look. They're an awesome all-rounder; great bass and fantastic mids (forward, smooth, detailed). Treble is a little subdued but its still clear and crisp....never simblant or harsh. Soundstage is good. Not something to write home about, but not confined or small in any way. 

Plus, she could file her nails on them. I'm being half-serious here...the knurling really can be used as a nail file.


----------



## Grayson73

ATH-CKR9s from $100 and up.  They don't make fakes of these, do they?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=ath-ckr9&_sop=15


----------



## theuprising

@LonghornTech
 KZ ATE. Tell her it was $100.


----------



## Mr Trev

grayson73 said:


> ATH-CKR9s from $100 and up.  They don't make fakes of these, do they?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=ath-ckr9&_sop=15


 
 Yup. Seen some pretty sketchy looking ones on Aliexpress


----------



## LonghornTech

Zero Audio Tenore or Basso vs. Piston 3???


----------



## peter123

onionpeeler said:


> cant find ATH-CKR9 for 140 anywhere, could u provide a link? Oh is a amp necessary for any of the mentioned heaphones? im mostly gonna use my phone.




Amazon.com



selenium said:


> I'll have to add the CKR9s to my list of potential next victims. Been thinking of the A73, 2000j, maybe a FAD...
> 
> The form factor looks pretty darn stupid though. Can they be worn over the ear?




No, they're not suited to be worn overe the ear.

I find them to be very comfortable but YMMV.


----------



## sodesuka

grayson73 said:


> ATH-CKR9s from $100 and up.  They don't make fakes of these, do they?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=ath-ckr9&_sop=15


 

 They do. There are a lot of those fakes, starting from around $60 on aliexpress.


----------



## jokaankit

is cdjapan a legit seller to USA? Are they authorized AT sellers?


----------



## ZapX629

jokaankit said:


> is cdjapan a legit seller to USA? Are they authorized AT sellers?


 

 Just order them from Amazon. They'll replace them if there's any issue.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Amazon is boss


----------



## Shure or bust

I bought some earmax ie 80's for $30 awhile ago. I found myself using them more than my pair of shure se215's with custom cable. Time to dump em and pick up a pair of Dunu's.


----------



## Whitigir

seems Dunu DN2000J is all the bell and whistles right now


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Any thoughts on these new HAVI foam ear tips on Penon Audio?
 What's the deal with the holes on the side of the ear tip?


----------



## aaDee

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rock-Luxury-Zircon-stereo-earphone-Headset-In-Ear-handsfree-Headphones-3-5mm-Earbuds-for-iPhone-Samsung/32371508014.html





  
 They look beautiful, ain't they??


----------



## Whitigir

The art of advertisement ..... The one more thing everyone should notice as in other countries, advertised items will look almost too different than the real item....and you will not find the saying "items appearance may varies" whatever. For once, they can always advertise it being Beryllium liquid carbon monoxide diaphragm ....and while in fact it is just pure paper cone...


----------



## DJScope

Cozoy Aegis! Check this beauty out! http://www.head-fi.org/t/776341/cozoy-aegis-192khz-24bit-dac-amp-compatible-with-android-and-ios


----------



## Baycode

djscope said:


> Cozoy Aegis! Check this beauty out!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/776341/cozoy-aegis-192khz-24bit-dac-amp-compatible-with-android-and-ios




LOVE


----------



## EISENbricher

hal rockwell said:


> Any thoughts on these new HAVI foam ear tips on Penon Audio?
> What's the deal with the holes on the side of the ear tip?


 
 Those tips are gold! Their material is much softer compared to Comply S series tips that I have. I was wondering where I could get more of these. Got a pair with my B3 and they are a perfect match for my Tenore.
 I'm not really sure about function of the side holes. I was wondering about the same since some time.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

eisenbricher said:


> Those tips are gold! I was wondering where I could get more of these. Got a pair with my B3 and they are a perfect match for my Tenore.
> I'm not really sure about function of the side holes. I was wondering about the same since some time.




Are they any different than Comply foam tips?


----------



## talelxpx

yo guys
 my *vsonic gr06* wires came off after 3.5 years.
 now im looking for new earphones around *30$* max( cheaper is better)
 was looking at:
*ttpod t1e* - i need over the ear style so im not sure about those but *currently im leaning toward those*
*vivo ex800* - some1 can point me for original seller..? i see many sellers at aliexpress like this saying original with rotation nozzle
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Vivo-XE800-Original-3-5mm-sport-Earphones-Headphone-Headset-with-mic-best-sound-For-iPhone-Samsung/32419752672.html
 piston 3 hyped but i need over the ear so this is not an option
  
 if you have any better options that i missed please point me.
 i needed more highs from my vsonic gr06 that were real mid center and pretty decent bass for me


----------



## EISENbricher

hal rockwell said:


> Are they any different than Comply foam tips?


 
 This is a difficult question since comply has multiple products and all differ from each other. So far I have used only S series. I can only compare S series with Havi tip. 
  
 So, S series' foam is rougher (not sure if correct term) than Havi tip. Havi's foam is much finer and softer. Comply foam takes little more time to get back into shape, making it easier to insert into ear. With Havi I have to struggle a little. I compress it and sometimes it's already back to shape before I could insert it into my ear canal. Also I find Havi more durable than S series. In fact my S tips have been bought later and little less used than Havi, still they will be unusable sooner, as per my observation.


----------



## Whaleshark12

talelxpx said:


> yo guys
> my *vsonic gr06* wires came off after 3.5 years.
> now im looking for new earphones around *30$* max( cheaper is better)
> was looking at:
> ...


 
 No, the TTPod. You can't wear it over ear. Unless u switch the channel, Left to right, right to left. Why not look at the KZ iem? ATE,ED9 and other model. Which is also less than 30 USD.


----------



## peter123

My review of the Final Audio Design Heaven VII is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/heaven-vii/reviews/13675


----------



## EISENbricher

talelxpx said:


> yo guys
> my *vsonic gr06* wires came off after 3.5 years.
> now im looking for new earphones around *30$* max( cheaper is better)
> was looking at:
> ...


 
 KZ pretty much rocks this price bracket, especially with the latest launches (ED9, ATE, ED10). 
  
 Will simplify things for you..
 Micro details, nice soundstage and interchangeable nozzles : go for ED9
 Smooth, warm and non fatiguing sound with great vocals : ATE
 Bass emphasized sound with smooth highs and fair mids : ED10
  
 Since you are coming from a vsonic, my 2 pennies on ED9. You may ask here for more details : http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread


----------



## talelxpx

and those out perform the ttpod t1e?
 i really look for upgrade if im already buying new iems


----------



## talelxpx

eisenbricher said:


> KZ pretty much rocks this price bracket, especially with the latest launches (ED9, ATE, ED10).
> 
> Will simplify things for you..
> Micro details, nice soundstage and interchangeable nozzles : go for ED9
> ...


 
 and those outpeform the ttpod t1e? i really look for upgrade if im already buying new1
 sorry for double post i didnt notice it posted it cause internet stucked


----------



## aaDee

Chinese manufacturers are really coming with some unique designs.
  
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-Micphone-Earphone-Headphone-For-IPhone6-Plus-Samsung-S6-earphone-With-Bass-Alto-High/32341373348.html





  
  
 And this one brainwavz clone but has BA+Dynamic driver
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moving-iron-headphones-Music-headphones-Moving-coil-moving-iron-headphones-Fou-Mobile-phone-and-Music-playe/32341326674.html
              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  Check out the red tips. Velvet material??


----------



## EISENbricher

talelxpx said:


> and those outpeform the ttpod t1e? i really look for upgrade if im already buying new1
> sorry for double post i didnt notice it posted it cause internet stucked


 
 Outperform.. confusing word. Yes, to me KZ ATE sound better than T1E. That's according to my personal sound preference and some other factors like fit and comfort.
 KZ ATE has smoother, full bodied sound and beautiful vocal rendering ability. I have rated T1E lower in my list because the highs are bit sharp for me and mids are little recessed. 
  
 One thing for sure that I can tell is, vocals are better on ATE. Highs and Lows will be matter of preference. Oh and fit wise T1E could be slightly challenging.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Earbuds alert!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/13680
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## theuprising

hisoundfi said:


> Earbuds alert!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/13680
> 
> Enjoy!


 
 I don't understand earbuds. What kind of situation would you be in where you don't need the isolation of an iem, yet still want the portability and form factor?


----------



## Shure or bust

IEM noise isolation gimmick ? Just like noise canceling.


----------



## gtrx333

Hey are there any decent chinese bluetooth iems? Looking for use in the gym.


----------



## peter123

gtrx333 said:


> Hey are there any decent chinese bluetooth iems? Looking for use in the gym.




Brainwavz BLU-100?


----------



## Baycode

gtrx333 said:


> Hey are there any decent chinese bluetooth iems? Looking for use in the gym.




There may be other options but you may check this link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/774206/comparison-of-4-different-bluetooth-iems-brainwavz-blu-100-don-scorpio-smushroom-hd-don-scorpio-smushroom-samsung-hs3000

Suggestion of Peter is very spot on.


----------



## gtrx333

baycode said:


> There may be other options but you may check this link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/774206/comparison-of-4-different-bluetooth-iems-brainwavz-blu-100-don-scorpio-smushroom-hd-don-scorpio-smushroom-samsung-hs3000
> 
> Suggestion of Peter is very spot on.


 
 Nice thanks for the link!


----------



## ozkan

jokaankit said:


> thanks fo the quick response. Are the im50/70 more comfortable or better sounding than the TTPOD-T1E or k203a?


 
  
 PM sent.


----------



## Whaleshark12

Just wondering, is the KZ ATE rugged enough to be use in gym? A ZA Tenore kind of sound sig or Mid centric IEM would be good.


----------



## peter123

My Soundmagic E80 review is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-monitor-headphone/reviews/13683


----------



## theuprising

eisenbricher said:


> Outperform.. confusing word. Yes, to me KZ ATE sound better than T1E. That's according to my personal sound preference and some other factors like fit and comfort.
> KZ ATE has smoother, full bodied sound and beautiful vocal rendering ability. I have rated T1E lower in my list because the highs are bit sharp for me and mids are little recessed.
> 
> One thing for sure that I can tell is, vocals are better on ATE. Highs and Lows will be matter of preference. Oh and fit wise T1E could be slightly challenging.


 
 Why do you rate the B3 pro so low? I hear its at LEAST equivalent to the Tenore. But having that KZ ate be better than it???


----------



## Inszy

Because they aren't too good (graphs confirm this).


----------



## peter123

theuprising said:


> Why do you rate the B3 pro so low? I hear its at LEAST equivalent to the Tenore. But having that KZ ate be better than it???


 
 Beacuse of personal prefernce?


----------



## peter123

inszy said:


> Because they aren't too good (graphs confirm this).


 
 What a menaingless post!


----------



## ZapX629

inszy said:


> Because they aren't too good (graphs confirm this).


 

 Graphs also tell you, at most, 1/3 of the story.


----------



## Inszy

As I wrote: graphs only confirm this.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> My Soundmagic E80 review is up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent review. Pretty spot on for me except for the micro details thing. These are very detailed IEMs, that exceed my A73 and are rival to my FX850 in delivering detail retrieval that's clear and present. Otherwise, well done.


----------



## peter123

angelofmercy said:


> Excellent review. Pretty spot on for me except for the micro details thing. These are very detailed IEMs, that exceed my A73 and are rival to my FX850 in delivering detail retrieval that's clear and present. Otherwise, well done.


 
 Thank! Maybe I'm spoiled with the CKR line in micro details, to my ears they're certainly a step up from the E80's. Or maybe we just here them differently


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> Thank! Maybe I'm spoiled with the CKR line in micro details, to my ears they're certainly a step up from the E80's. Or maybe we just here them differently




No, the CKR's are great. A tad too much bass for me, but it seems many of you are bass head audiophiles lol  I've weaned myself off bass, or let me be more accurate...MID bass.


----------



## peter123

angelofmercy said:


> No, the CKR's are great. A tad too much bass for me, but it seems many of you are bass head audiophiles lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lol, that's certainly the first time I've been called a basshead


----------



## CoiL

theuprising said:


> eisenbricher said:
> 
> 
> > Outperform.. confusing word. Yes, to me KZ ATE sound better than T1E. That's according to my personal sound preference and some other factors like fit and comfort.
> ...


 


peter123 said:


> angelofmercy said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent review. Pretty spot on for me except for the micro details thing. These are very detailed IEMs, that exceed my A73 and are rival to my FX850 in delivering detail retrieval that's clear and present. Otherwise, well done.
> ...


 
  
  
 As Eisen already said - matter of personal preferences, hearing, gear etc. Many ppl just tend to think that their preference is more "audiophile" and "correct" than others and unfortunately some just start to oppose and argue all about it.
 In the end it is all very subjective and actual point is to find great gear match for Yourself not follow bunch of ppl claiming one product being "best" or certain "step-up" from something.
 Yes, there probably are so-called "step-up" from everything according to person personal preference but then at some point comes in the price vs. SQ "jump quanitity" compared to Your old favourite which in real world can actually be very small and quite "pointless".
 For example with my gear I have found almost perfect setup for myself and quite cheaply (luckily). _Almost _because I know there certainly are better gear out there. But do I really need it when I feel(hear) everything almost near perfect for my own ears/taste? When I do not get any feeling that something is "wrong" with setup SQ and I listen with full joy, then what`s the point of so called "step-up"?
 Sorry if I say this all out loud but at some point this all "audiophile" stuff gets meaningless and ppl forget to enjoy music and end up in land of analytical/critical "audiophile" listening without turning actual attention to musical wholeness.
 Personally I think the sweet spot is when "audiophile" and Music melt into each-other and create wholeness - the point where You hear great details etc. but don`t find Yourself analysing but enjoying it all.
  
 JMHSO


----------



## HraD2

Got those EarMax 610 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Compared to DGS100 and KZ ED9, ER610 are crap. No bass, uncomfortable highs, sound is thud and like from pipe.


----------



## EISENbricher

Yup, the comparison of earphones in my signature is totally based on my personal liking. I prefer slightly warm sound with deep bass and smooth, non sibilant and airy highs. For mids I prefer those neither too recessed nor spiky.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> Lol, that's certainly the first time I've been called a basshead




lol I only say that because I've bit on a few earphones that were recommended by the great folks here, including you, and the ones that were described as having a more balanced sound, or more forward mids, still turned out to have some pretty beefy bass. Not that I'm opposed to bass, just that the majority of the music I listen to doesn't require thuds and beef.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

But when it comes to listening to my hip hop/R&B/soul/EDM/pop music collection, then the E80 kinda let me down, as do the. Doppio or any BA phones, so this is where the FX850 and A73 shine! This is when I need that beef!


----------



## twister6

angelofmercy said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank! Maybe I'm spoiled with the CKR line in micro details, to my ears they're certainly a step up from the E80's. Or maybe we just here them differently
> ...




Maybe CKR10 but certainly not CKR9 which is more balanced. As a matter of fact, since you like A73 it has more bass than ckr9. Tip selection plays an important factor with these as well, with a narrow bore opening you will increase bass impact and will attenuate highs. That why I only use spiral dots with ckr10. 

Now, if you want a doze of healthy bass, go for AD01  I would position it somewhere in between of A71 and A73.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

hrad2 said:


> Got those EarMax 610 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you try tip rolling or used only the stock tips?


----------



## HraD2

hal rockwell said:


> Did you try tip rolling or used only the stock tips?


 
 Stock and KZ default tips, 610 has small tubing diameter (~2 times smaller than ED10), i don't have such eartips. Even foam is too large.


----------



## ZapX629

Whoa... CKR9 are too bassy? That's a new one on me. Like Twister said, you might be thinking of the CKR10.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

zapx629 said:


> Whoa... CKR9 are too bassy? That's a new one on me. Like Twister said, you might be thinking of the CKR10.




I think you're thinking bassy vs really bassy. The CKR9 is NOT bass light in any way. Like the FX750 is lighter in bass than the FX850, but by experience, the FX750 is NOT bass light either. It's a bassy phone, just less bassy than the 850. The CKR9 isn't a bass cannon, and that I'll agree on, but it is a bassy phone, just like I think the A73 is bassy, but several folks don't find it bassy. Diff'rent ears for Diff'rent peers.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

And for reference, the Tenore and Duoza are both not bassy phones. Both are bass light to my ears, as is the E80 in many ways. Just a reference point.


----------



## Selenium

hrad2 said:


> Got those EarMax 610 today   Compared to DGS100 and KZ ED9, ER610 are crap. No bass, uncomfortable highs, sound is thud and like from pipe.




Sorry man. Big disappointment for me too. They sound like a bag of ass.


----------



## Hisoundfi

selenium said:


> Sorry man. Big disappointment for me too. They sound like a bag of ass.


But in this lies the big question the universe has yet to answer...

If a bag of ass falls in the forest and nobody hears it, does it make a noise? 

Deep thoughts...


----------



## Selenium

hisoundfi said:


> But in this lies the big question the universe has yet to answer...
> 
> If a bag of ass falls in the forest and nobody hears it, does it make a noise?
> 
> Deep thoughts...




No, but it's definitely gonna smell like ****! h34r:


----------



## satansmutt

hrad2 said:


> Got those EarMax 610 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mine turned up today but lucky I was out so I will have to go to the post office to collect them, I don't think I will bother


----------



## Mr Trev

hisoundfi said:


> But in this lies the big question the universe has yet to answer...
> 
> If a bag of ass falls in the forest and nobody hears it, does it make a noise?
> 
> Deep thoughts...


 
  
  


selenium said:


> No, but it's definitely gonna smell like ****!


 
 Too funny.


----------



## B9Scrambler

www.zionote.com/2012/exs/x15/

Anyone tried these? Search came up with nadda. Found em while hunting for some JVC stuff.

Edit: EX20 uses dual drivers, Knowles;

www.zionote.com/2012/exs/x20/

Edit 2: There's a lot of neat stuff on that site actually. Too bad I don't speak Japanese.


----------



## Alpha & Delta

eisenbricher said:


> Those tips are gold! Their material is much softer compared to Comply S series tips that I have. I was wondering where I could get more of these. Got a pair with my B3 and they are a perfect match for my Tenore.
> I'm not really sure about function of the side holes. I was wondering about the same since some time.


 
  
 these are not really "new" havi tips. they actually come when you purchase the Havi B3 as a package.


----------



## RedJohn456

eisenbricher said:


> Those tips are gold! Their material is much softer compared to Comply S series tips that I have. I was wondering where I could get more of these. Got a pair with my B3 and they are a perfect match for my Tenore.
> I'm not really sure about function of the side holes. I was wondering about the same since some time.


 

 They really are great. I only had two pairs and I managed to kill both of them somehow. I got in touch with Penon about getting more and next thing I know, they listed it on the site. They are easier to use than comply tips, in my experience because you can just insert them without sueezing the foam and still get  good seal.


----------



## CoiL

b9scrambler said:


> www.zionote.com/2012/exs/x15/
> 
> Anyone tried these? Search came up with nadda. Found em while hunting for some JVC stuff.
> 
> ...


 

 There`s old H-Fi thread for EXS-X15 actually and they seem to be Korean: http://www.head-fi.org/t/632842/koreas-exs-x15-new-single-ba-model-w-detachable-cables


----------



## Hal Rockwell

b9scrambler said:


> www.zionote.com/2012/exs/x15/
> 
> Anyone tried these? Search came up with nadda. Found em while hunting for some JVC stuff.
> 
> ...




I recall that EXS IEMs were discussed by @ClieOS on his blog inearmatters.net.



teosj said:


> these are not really "new" havi tips. they actually come when you purchase the Havi B3 as a package.




I bought two pairs of HAVI B3 and they did come with foam tips. Just not the ones with the hole on the side. I was wondering what is the purpose of this hole.


----------



## redfx

b9scrambler said:


> www.zionote.com/2012/exs/x15/
> 
> Anyone tried these? Search came up with nadda. Found em while hunting for some JVC stuff.
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXS-EXS-X15-Single-BA-Unit-Detachable-Cable-Earphone-EMS-Free-Shipping-/281265669555?hash=item417cbd85b3


----------



## EISENbricher

teosj said:


> these are not really "new" havi tips. they actually come when you purchase the Havi B3 as a package.


 
 I see. So these are not identical to the ones that I had received with Havi B3.
 Thanks for the information.


----------



## onionpeeler

trinity delta or titan? soundstage matters most, novice audiophile, would like the best bang for my buck. Thanks in advance


----------



## peter123

onionpeeler said:


> trinity delta or titan? soundstage matters most, novice audiophile, would like the best bang for my buck. Thanks in advance


 
 If soundstage is your main concern I'd go with the Titan between the two. 
  
 You might also want to take a look at the Soundmagic E80.......


----------



## onionpeeler

what is the soundmagic's strength? how well does all these headphones perform in edm, rock, and pop?


----------



## peter123

onionpeeler said:


> what is the soundmagic's strength? how well does all these headphones perform in edm, rock, and pop?




The E80's are not the best for EDM but very good for pop and rock.

Its strength is subbass (more than the other two), soundstage, separation etc. I'd actually rate them higher than both the others but they dont have much mid-bass and because of that are not the best (but still good) for EDM.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> The E80's are not the best for EDM but very good for pop and rock.
> 
> Its strength is subbass (more than the other two), soundstage, separation etc. I'd actually rate them higher than both the others but they dont have much mid-bass and because of that are not the best (but still good) for EDM.




+1


----------



## onionpeeler

so soundmagic? is the performance in edm worse than piston 2?


----------



## peter123

onionpeeler said:


> so soundmagic? is the performance in edm worse than piston 2?




No but it does have less mid-bass.

The Titan is really nice with edm but the e80 is better with pop and rock....


----------



## onionpeeler

soundmagic seems tempting, i think im gonna go for it. Any idea for what i should do with the remaining 30 dollar? a amp maybe?


----------



## peter123

onionpeeler said:


> soundmagic seems tempting, i think im gonna go for it. Any idea for what i should do with the remaining 30 dollar? a amp maybe?




Good question, I'll answer it wit another: what's your source /player


----------



## onionpeeler

most of the time, a nokia lumia 710 sometimes a xiaomi mi3


----------



## peter123

onionpeeler said:


> most of the time, a nokia lumia 710 sometimes a xiaomi mi3




Ok, I'm not familiar with those. The e80 needs more power than your average iem but they work ok even from my Sony z3c which has a very weak power output. 

The only amp around that price that I've tried and that I feel actually is worth it is the Topping nx1. It doesn't work very well with phones though because if emi issue..... 

Let me know if you'd like me to try the E80's with the nx1 and see how it sounds.


----------



## Selenium

If soundstage is a main priority I'd also suggest looking into the VSD5. Soundstage is pretty, pretty, preeeeettyyyyy big.


----------



## mrmoto050

selenium said:


> If soundstage is a main priority I'd also suggest looking into the VSD5. Soundstage is pretty, pretty, preeeeettyyyyy big.


+5


----------



## eaglearrow

Have any of you tried these from aliexpress? If yes, could you please briefly describe how they sound?http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32380550286.html


----------



## Alfisti89

http://www.ibuygou.com/p-1-more-the-voice-china-headphone-6907.html
  
 Anyone tried them?  never seen them before, probably xiaomi made


----------



## JamesBr

peter123 said:


> The E80's are not the best for EDM but very good for pop and rock.
> 
> Its strength is subbass (more than the other two), soundstage, separation etc. I'd actually rate them higher than both the others but they dont have much mid-bass and because of that are not the best (but still good) for EDM.


 
 You got my vote on this one!


----------



## satansmutt

I picked up my Earmax  ER610 this morning and hated them, so I thought what the hell and connected them to my pc and played 2 burn in tracks simultaneously at extreme loudness for about 5 hours and when I came back they sounded a little better. I then found my spare Klipsch X10 tips and tried them out, they fitted perfectly and they made a huge difference especially the large double flange tips, the tips that came with the Earmax really don't do them any favours. I've listened to some jazz - Miles Davis, some blues - T Bone Walker and a bit of classic rock - Dire Straits and they are now good enough to be my cheap pair of IEMs that I use while walking the dogs.
I have them plugged into my Fiio X3 with the bass turned up a little and while they might not win any awards I am reasonably happy with them for the small price they cost me


----------



## satansmutt

Forget that last post, play anything complicated on the Earmax ER610 and they fall apart, also they hate female vocals oh well maybe I will keep them just for blues and jazz there is never more than 3 or 4 instruments being played at once - or I can just put them in the bin


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Ok, I'm not familiar with those. The e80 needs more power than your average iem but they work ok even from my Sony z3c which has a very weak power output.
> 
> The only amp around that price that I've tried and that I feel actually is worth it is the Topping nx1. It doesn't work very well with phones though because if emi issue.....
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to try the E80's with the nx1 and see how it sounds.


Nx1 is good, but another amp that is very similar and has less EMI is the soundmagic a10. I've seen it go for as low as 25 bucks on eBay.


----------



## yangian

Recommand this:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Mic/32373390065.html
 Great value product.


----------



## Charliemotta

Do you have it?    ♫


----------



## yangian

charliemotta said:


> Do you have it?    ♫


 
 Yes. Much better than ED9 etc. to my ear.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Do you have it?    ♫




Lol, every time I see your avatar I get warm inside. Thanks Charlie


----------



## Hal Rockwell

yangian said:


> Recommand this:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Mic/32373390065.html
> Great value product.




Is Yinjw another DIY brand?


----------



## yangian

hal rockwell said:


> Is Yinjw another DIY brand?


 
 I'm not sure. the shell is about 1/3 bigger than IE800 and driver is biocellulose, like gr07. I believe IE800 is not biocellulose driver. 
Great frequency response, great soundstage, close to IE80 of width and depth. Great separation, very detailed, warm sound.
On their Taobao site, it claims it'll be given 200 hours burn in. I onlt listened to about 20 hours now. It already sounds great. The most obvious change after listening is the soundstage. At beginning, it's congested. Now it's pretty spacious.


----------



## Flamess

How about Audio Technica... They're one of my favorite brands. (Also they're From Japan)
 http://www.audio-technica.com/


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> Lol, every time I see your avatar I get warm inside. Thanks Charlie


 
 I feel the same when I see your LTD!    ♫


----------



## Selenium

satansmutt said:


> Forget that last post, play anything complicated on the Earmax ER610 and they fall apart, also they hate female vocals oh well maybe I will keep them just for blues and jazz there is never more than 3 or 4 instruments being played at once - or I can just put them in the bin




Well at least your impressions are marginally more positive than mine. Maybe I'll keep mine on an aggressive burner for like a month. Also, I let a girl at work borrow my Titans one day, and she routed the cable under her shirt, then when giving them back apologized for getting boob sweat on them. But they sounded much better with the boob sweat, so maybe I'll see if she'll get some boob sweat on these too.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Yay for boob sweat and IEMs!


----------



## jdog

yangian said:


> Recommand this:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Mic/32373390065.html
> Great value product.


 

 I agree, I really like these IEMs.  In my opinion, their sound quality is hard to beat for the price.  I already have 2 pair, and I am ordering a third pair tonite.


----------



## yangian

jdog said:


> I agree, I really like these IEMs.  In my opinion, their sound quality is hard to beat for the price.  I already have 2 pair, and I am ordering a third pair tonite.


 
 I bought it from Taobao at less than $12.


----------



## farisq

yangian said:


> I bought it from Taobao at less than $12.


 

 this is the lowest:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-IE80-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone-remote-new-free/32420021187.html
  
 and this is the most ordered:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


----------



## Hal Rockwell

farisq said:


> this is the lowest:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-IE80-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone-remote-new-free/32420021187.html
> 
> and this is the most ordered:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html




Those models don't look the same as the Yinjw.


----------



## stilleh

I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs for my girlfriend and I need the help from the experts (aka you lot)...
  
 She is not much of an audiophile but she is using my old Sansa clip+ and listens to some house music, some easy listeing top 40 stuff and some singer/songwriter tunes.
  
 The problem I'm facing is she has REALLY small earchannels. Size small tips like you get with pretty much all IEms are way to big and pop out within a few seconds. I managed to find a pair of Creative IEMs a couple of years ago (more like 10 years ago) that she is still using but they are starting to crackle and misbehave (duh...). They are so small I can easily fit both her IEM plugs into one of my ears (I use large tips).
  
 So any tips or pointers? I´d like to stay sub $40 and not lacking to much in the bass department...


----------



## satansmutt

selenium said:


> Well at least your impressions are marginally more positive than mine. Maybe I'll keep mine on an aggressive burner for like a month. Also, I let a girl at work borrow my Titans one day, and she routed the cable under her shirt, then when giving them back apologized for getting boob sweat on them. But they sounded much better with the boob sweat, so maybe I'll see if she'll get some boob sweat on these too.


 
  
 +1 for boob sweat I think it's a fantastic idea, maybe we could start a business and even open a chain of shops


----------



## CoiL

Any impressions with these?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Brand-New-Original-3-5mm-In-Ear-Headset-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Earphones-Headphone-For/32377086930.html


----------



## getclikinagas

stilleh said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs for my girlfriend and I need the help from the experts (aka you lot)...
> 
> She is not much of an audiophile but she is using my old Sansa clip+ and listens to some house music, some easy listeing top 40 stuff and some singer/songwriter tunes.
> 
> ...


 

 ljokerl recently reviewed the warm and smooth Fidue A31(30$): http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/fidue-a31s-in-ear-earphone-review/
  
 Here's what he had to say about comfort:
  
 Quote:


> Comfort *(5/5)* – It is very difficult to convey just how tiny the A31s is – its disc-shaped housings are barely large enough for a small dynamic driver, making it one of the smallest earphones in my collection. I found that the included eartips run a size small as well – normally I use mediums, but in this case only the largest tips sealed. The design of the stock single-flange tips is somewhat similar to the Westone STAR tips, which is good, but the deep-sealing bi-flange tips may take some getting used to for those not accustomed to IEMs. Aftermarket Shure “Olive” memory foam tips also fit on the A31s’ nozzles and make for one of the most comfortable listening experiences among all IEMs.


 
  
 Also, it is not lacking in the bass department


> The bass is impactful and extended, but suffers from mild bloat, with room for improvement in both texture and control. The bass of the A31s – especially the subbass – is more powerful than that of the Soundmagic E10, but quality is about on-par due to the more pronounced mid-bass hump of the E10.


 
 Overall:


> Value *(8/10)* – Jumping into the competitive mid- and high-end in-ear earphone markets with their first few releases, the folks at Fidue have now taken a step back with the more consumer- (and wallet-) friendly A31s. The A31s offers a well-executed consumer sound signature – bassy, warm, smooth, and very non-fatiguing, albeit lacking somewhat in clarity and treble energy. Its largest asset is its small size, which, with the right eartips, makes it one of the most comfortable IEMs available at any price. Add to that the headset functionality, decent noise isolation, and the excellent easily-pocketable carrying case (one of my favorite cases, period), and the sum value is very good.* *


----------



## B9Scrambler

stilleh said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs for my girlfriend and I need the help from the experts (aka you lot)...
> 
> She is not much of an audiophile but she is using my old Sansa clip+ and listens to some house music, some easy listeing top 40 stuff and some singer/songwriter tunes.
> 
> ...




The only thing I can think of that would be tiny enough is the Fidue a31s. The nozzle size is only ~2-3 mm in diameter. A girl at work has the same issue as your gf. I let her try my pair of Fidues and they worked well enough. They're cheap so at least worth a look. Joker also just posted a review, so you can get some good sound impressions there.


----------



## peter123

stilleh said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs for my girlfriend and I need the help from the experts (aka you lot)...
> 
> She is not much of an audiophile but she is using my old Sansa clip+ and listens to some house music, some easy listeing top 40 stuff and some singer/songwriter tunes.
> 
> ...


 
 AKG K323XS, they're extremely small and sound good:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/AKG-K323XS-RED-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00GZZVFFI


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> AKG K323XS, they're extremely small and sound good:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AKG-K323XS-RED-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00GZZVFFI




+1. Dweaver and myself both tried these. They were s tad bit small for me, and the highs were a tad sibilant, but yes, form factor is definitely for those with tiny ears, and the sound is really good and plenty of bass.


----------



## Trapok

yangian said:


> Recommand this:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Mic/32373390065.html
> Great value product.


 

 As i bought my ED10(Really happy with it and very fast shiping to France) from this seller, the lowest price for some KZ models i think, I  took the wooden version branded YINJW( http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Latest-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wood-In-ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/1825606_32378933536.html), will post my feeling when received....


----------



## acompacta

I'm looking at getting getting a cheap (max $30 USD) pair of Chinese brand earphones but I'm looking for one specifically with the MMCX connector that is compatible with the SE215/FiiO RC-SE1 cable. Currently using the mi piston 2.0 and se215
  
 Mainly listen to EDM/8bit stuff but also some orchestral or acoustic music. I was initially looking at the moxpad x3 but the MMCX connector doesn't look to be the same as the SE215/FiiO RC-SE1.
  
 Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mebaali

@stilleh - have a look at these, too http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MMEI00/ref=twister_B0055AVOL4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Besides sounding very good in all frequencies, these are extremely comfortable to wear for long hours usage, has got very small size and has its nozzle shaped in oval (again pretty small).


----------



## leobigfield

stilleh said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs for my girlfriend and I need the help from the experts (aka you lot)...
> 
> She is not much of an audiophile but she is using my old Sansa clip+ and listens to some house music, some easy listeing top 40 stuff and some singer/songwriter tunes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Trinity Hiperion?
  
 http://trinityaudioengineering.com/products/trinity-hyperion
  
 Bob is offering 20% discount for head-fi members and with that they are right in your budget and will probably be a nice gift! You can see more on the Trinity thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/760277/introducing-trinity-audio-engineering/900#post_11760817
  
 Cheers!


----------



## yangian

farisq said:


> this is the lowest:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-IE80-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone-remote-new-free/32420021187.html
> 
> and this is the most ordered:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


 
 Yeah, these are different from Yinjw, which are biocellulose, and these are titanium coasted, like Titan 1. I really wonder how about these DIY IE800 compared with Titan 1 and Gr07 since they use the same type drivers.
Anyone tried these titanium coasted IE800? This time, I'll wait for some reviews.


----------



## yangian

trapok said:


> As i bought my ED10(Really happy with it and very fast shiping to France) from this seller, the lowest price for some KZ models i think, I  took the wooden version branded YINJW( http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Latest-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wood-In-ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/1825606_32378933536.html), will post my feeling when received....


 
 Thank you. Anticipating...


----------



## leobigfield

trapok said:


> As i bought my ED10(Really happy with it and very fast shiping to France) from this seller, the lowest price for some KZ models i think, I  took the wooden version branded YINJW( http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Latest-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wood-In-ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/1825606_32378933536.html), will post my feeling when received....


 
  
 DAT FX750 clone... If it sounds 20% fo the original at 10% price it's already a good deal


----------



## yangian

farisq said:


> this is the lowest:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-IE80-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone-remote-new-free/32420021187.html
> 
> and this is the most ordered:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


 
 Found some comments for these:
 It's really great! After 24 hours burning the sound is much better - just do it, it's real. Overall sound - very clear and detailed. Sub-bass - not overlouded, may can be a bit more. Mid-bass - perfect, nice tight punch on bass guitar and drums. Middle - right on place, not to much "v" shaped. Highs - crystal clear. Soundstage - medium. The cable is a bit microphonical, better use with clip. Conclusion: very good, just in the same level as my Ostry KC06A. Thanks a lot, Tony!
  
 Really good. Amazing sound like real IE800. Even sibilance is similar.
  
 Really good sound, very clean and not so much bass. I have sennheiser and a amp for around 1000$ as I using for home use... But for outdoor sound this is really good. I like the cable quality.. The whole product feels more quality then many other companys which are more expansive. I recommend it! Buy!
  
 I wanted to take some time before releasing the review. Headsets come in just under 30 days. We pass to the construction quality are very beautiful aesthetically, drivers seem very strong, while the cable seems fragile as a first impression. The quality was not very good at first, after a 1-week break, the drivers have abbormiditi and with them also the bass are recorded excellent. In comparison to these xiaomi piston 2 they have a sound less hot, but more balance, treble and bass tones are spectacular dynamic. Overall for the price they recommend buying these headphones.


----------



## sodesuka

So I've just realized that RE600 now costs $200 (dunno since when), man that's tempting, been wanting to try it out since forever. Still waiting for E80 before jumping on other IEM, but I'm wavering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 On another note, SK DK80 sounds better after several dozens hours of burn-in, bass is a bit too impactful for me, and it sounds a bit muddy (although it's probably not fair since I'm comparing it to R2Pro), but beside that, I feel that it's a pretty solid buy for warm unfatiguing (unless you're sensitive to punchy bass) phones at $60.
  
 Looks like someone is selling it on aliexpress http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-Original-3-5mm-High-Performance-HiFi-In-ear-Earphones-HIFI-Metal-Stereo-Earphones-Super/1825606_32375152628.html


----------



## AngelOfMercy

sodesuka said:


> So I've just realized that RE600 now costs $200 (dunno since when), man that's tempting, been wanting to try it out since forever. Still waiting for E80 before jumping on other IEM, but I'm wavering. :confused_face:
> 
> 
> On another note, SK DK80 sounds better after several dozens hours of burn-in, bass is a bit too impactful for me, and it sounds a bit muddy (although it's probably not fair since I'm comparing it to R2Pro), but beside that, I feel that it's a pretty solid buy for warm unfatiguing (unless you're sensitive to punchy bass) phones at $60.
> ...




I sold my RE600 within days of owning them. Very VERY ROLLED OFF highs, and mid bassy. I was expecting that awesome Hifiman treble, and ruler flat detail monsters, and what I got was average detail retrieval, average soundstage, and almost no treble extension. Total disappointment.


----------



## Shawn71

sodesuka said:


> So I've just realized that RE600 now costs $200 (*dunno since when*), man that's tempting, been wanting to try it out since forever. Still waiting for E80 before jumping on other IEM, but I'm wavering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jan' 2015.....


----------



## twister6

angelofmercy said:


> sodesuka said:
> 
> 
> > So I've just realized that RE600 now costs $200 (dunno since when), man that's tempting, been wanting to try it out since forever. Still waiting for E80 before jumping on other IEM, but I'm wavering.
> ...


 
  
 Were you driving it from 3.5mm balanced wired source?  I have HM700 which came bundled with RE400B (balanced wired version of RE400).  You plug RE400B into a regular 3.5mm HO and it sounds like crap, while with HM700 it comes alive.  I suspect the same with RE600.


----------



## Trapok

leobigfield said:


> DAT FX750 clone... If it sounds 20% fo the original at 10% price it's already a good deal


 

 Wooden both but not really clone, too many diff, anyway i hope it will be better than my ivery and awei wooden in SQ


----------



## HraD2

trapok said:


> Wooden both but not really clone, too many diff, anyway i hope it will be better than my ivery and awei wooden in SQ


 
 FA Belissimo and Sendiy MT66A clone.


----------



## sodesuka

angelofmercy said:


> I sold my RE600 within days of owning them. Very VERY ROLLED OFF highs, and mid bassy. I was expecting that awesome Hifiman treble, and ruler flat detail monsters, and what I got was average detail retrieval, average soundstage, and almost no treble extension. Total disappointment.


 
  
 That's a bit different from others' impressions, but most likely because we all hear differently. But yeah, I wasn't actually impressed with RE400 when I auditioned it a long time ago. I've thought of giving the pricier version a fairer chance, but I need that E80 in my life first. I'll be a happy camper if it has HP100's female vocal in IEM form. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


shawn71 said:


> Jan' 2015.....


 





 My stable would look different had I known that earlier. Oh well.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

twister6 said:


> Were you driving it from 3.5mm balanced wired source?  I have HM700 which came bundled with RE400B (balanced wired version of RE400).  You plug RE400B into a regular 3.5mm HO and it sounds like crap, while with HM700 it comes alive.  I suspect the same with RE600.




Yep. I still had mine from my Re-ZERO. The sound sig is really different from the RE-400 too. From the X3 and A15 with amp, it sounded dull and disappointing, but who knows, maybe with the HM700 they can sing?? I don't have hifiman DAPs.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

sodesuka said:


> That's a bit different from others' impressions, but most likely because we all hear differently. But yeah, I wasn't actually impressed with RE400 when I auditioned it a long time ago. I've thought of giving the pricier version a fairer chance, but I need that E80 in my life first. I'll be a happy camper if it has HP100's female vocal in IEM form.
> 
> 
> :blink:
> My stable would look different had I known that earlier. Oh well.




<3 <3 E80 <3 <3


----------



## Tom22

여러분 안녕하세요!  (Hello Everyone!)
  
  
 i recently uploaded my unboxing video of the Altone 250, from a Korean Brand T-Peos!  A Hybrid earphone that brings the Knowles ED  BA with a 10mm Dynamic  Driver to the table!


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> Any impressions with these?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Brand-New-Original-3-5mm-In-Ear-Headset-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Earphones-Headphone-For/32377086930.html


 
  
 Another find: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Zinc-Magnesium-Alloy-Structure-HiFi-In-ear-Headphones-Music-Bass-Sound-Balance-Linear-Fever-With/32380656910.html

  
 Just surfing around, no plan to buy. Though some may have experience with these?


----------



## TurtleRecall

Has anyone tried or got any info on the pi 3.14 triple balanced armature IEMs?

These ones.


----------



## jant71

This one looks pretty cool...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html


----------



## sodesuka

coil said:


> Any impressions with these?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Brand-New-Original-3-5mm-In-Ear-Headset-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Earphones-Headphone-For/32377086930.html


 

 I was eyeing this in taobao before deciding to buy DK80 instead, wasn't able to find it on aliexpress due to the generic title. The only thing I know is that it was among the best selling "DIY" phone in taobao, and there are a lot of reviews about it. That's not a guarantee that the thing will be good though, so I dunno.


----------



## Alpha & Delta

turtlerecall said:


> Has anyone tried or got any info on the pi 3.14 triple balanced armature IEMs?
> 
> These ones.


 
 i have it. to be honest, i would not really recommend it. These are definitely cheap considering that these are triple drivers but sound quality is rather lacking. the clarity is lacking. the highs don't extend well. and the bass is muddy. not to mention that these uses MMCX. i am little biased against MMCX due to its durability. I think your money is better invested else where on a pair of earphones from more established brands (from China or otherwise) that uses less drivers but probably sounds better.


----------



## TurtleRecall

Thanks for the review, I'll avoid them! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhazard

Seems like there haven't been that many stellar iems released so far this year. There hasn't really been anything that challenges the Titan around it's price point. The KZ iems have been the only interesting purchases to me in the past few months.
  
 Hopefully we start to see a few more giant killers pop up.


----------



## LonghornTech

bhazard said:


> Seems like there haven't been that many stellar iems released so far this year. There hasn't really been anything that challenges the Titan around it's price point. The KZ iems have been the only interesting purchases to me in the past few months.
> 
> Hopefully we start to see a few more giant killers pop up.



Fidue A73 and Trinity Delta


----------



## TurtleRecall

bhazard said:


> Seems like there haven't been that many stellar iems released so far this year. There hasn't really been anything that challenges the Titan around it's price point. The KZ iems have been the only interesting purchases to me in the past few months.
> 
> Hopefully we start to see a few more giant killers pop up.




Soundmagic E80? Looking forward to getting hold of a pair...


----------



## AngelOfMercy

turtlerecall said:


> Soundmagic E80? Looking forward to getting hold of a pair...




Yes. The E80 is definitely a giant hangeroner at the price point.


----------



## bhazard

True, forgot about those. I should give the E80 a shot


----------



## TurtleRecall

Just waiting for them to actually make the E80S available. In silver. Anyone know when to expect them on aliexpress or elsewhere?


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> True, forgot about those. *I should give the E80 a shot*


 

 I think you should, as it deserves a slot to recommend sub $100 price bracket, based on some positive impressions (and joker's brief listen), BQ,accessories and as a complete package (truck load of tips).....And imo,E80 really lifted SM brand to a new level.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

shawn71 said:


> I think you should, as it deserves a slot to recommend sub $100 price bracket, based on some positive impressions (and joker's brief listen), BQ,accessories and as a complete package (truck load of tips).....And imo,E80 really lifted SM brand to a new level.




Joker liking them should be an instant flag that these are special.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

And yes, I'm no |joker|,but the E80 is a class act in the sub$100


----------



## leobigfield

turtlerecall said:


> Just waiting for them to actually make the E80S available. In silver. Anyone know when to expect them on aliexpress or elsewhere?


 
  
 They are at penon audio, but unfortunate at $69, not $50 as in micca store so no exceptional value for us outside US


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> They are at penon audio, but unfortunate at $69, not $50 as in micca store so no exceptional value for us outside US




I still think they're an exceptional value @ $69, I got my pair from Penonaudio and I do certainly not regret. 

Pretty much all stuff is cheaper in the US, that being said that Micca price is just crazy


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> I still think they're an exceptional value @ $69, I got my pair from Penonaudio and I do certainly not regret.
> 
> Pretty much all stuff is cheaper in the US, that being said that Micca price is just crazy




+1 with peter, but I did get mine through Micca, but still, the price of $69 is a steal for the performance you get. They prompted me to sell my FX850 and keep my A73 and Doppio on the sidelines for everyday listening (well...I do get a lot of use out of my A73 when I'm using my computer).


----------



## stilleh

peter123 said:


> I still think they're an exceptional value @ $69, I got my pair from Penonaudio and I do certainly not regret.
> 
> Pretty much all stuff is cheaper in the US, that being said that Micca price is just crazy




I've got to ask. I have the Havi b3 pro1's and they have pretty much ruined many other of my IEMs (shure se215, B&W c5, Vsonic VSD3 and a few others). I just keep coming back to Havi's as I just am a sucker for the air and soundstage. If only they could have a bit more bass. I find the Havi's have high quality and speedy bass but the sub-bass just isn't pronounced enough for me. It's my only gripe and the only reason I fever really look for other IEMs. Would sound magic e80 be my holy grail?


----------



## ozkan

Macaw gt100s or E80? Which one would suit me more after MK5?


----------



## ozkan

stilleh said:


> I've got to ask. I have the Havi b3 pro1's and they have pretty much ruined many other of my IEMs (shure se215, B&W c5, Vsonic VSD3 and a few others). I just keep coming back to Havi's as I just am a sucker for the air and soundstage. If only they could have a bit more bass. I find the Havi's have high quality and speedy bass but the sub-bass just isn't pronounced enough for me. It's my only gripe and the only reason I fever really look for other IEMs. Would sound magic e80 be my holy grail?


 
  
 With the right tips B3 Pro1 can be bassy. You should try tip rollling.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

stilleh said:


> I've got to ask. I have the Havi b3 pro1's and they have pretty much ruined many other of my IEMs (shure se215, B&W c5, Vsonic VSD3 and a few others). I just keep coming back to Havi's as I just am a sucker for the air and soundstage. If only they could have a bit more bass. I find the Havi's have high quality and speedy bass but the sub-bass just isn't pronounced enough for me. It's my only gripe and the only reason I fever really look for other IEMs. Would sound magic e80 be my holy grail?




Nothing is the holy grail. I thought spending $280.00 for the FX850 was going to be the holy grail based on all the reviews and comments, and although they are stellar, with insane timbre and treble (the best ever!), the bass is bloated and unruly, and the soundstage is average. The E80, to my ears, is the love child of the Havi B3 and RE-400. It sits right in between them. The soundstage is smaller than the Havi, but bigger than the 400, but the timbre and treble is better than the Havi and RE-400. Bass is slightly better and faster than both, but only barely more pronounced. Transparency is better than Havi, but slightly less than 400. Detail retrieval is just behind both, but not by much.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Personally I wouldn't waste my time with the Macaws. They got pretty solid reviews, but they seemed to get passed right over, even by the reviewers, which to me means decent, but not really a game changer or keeper. When something is truly outstanding, the hype train is maintained...at least for awhile. Pistons, Ostry, Tenore, FX850, IM70, Duoza, RE-400, Havi B3 ect ect. Hell...even the A73! I'd wait.


----------



## ozkan

angelofmercy said:


> Personally I wouldn't waste my time with the Macaws. They got pretty solid reviews, but they seemed to get passed right over, even by the reviewers, which to me means decent, but not really a game changer or keeper. When something is truly outstanding, the hype train is maintained...at least for awhile. Pistons, Ostry, Tenore, FX850, IM70, Duoza, RE-400, Havi B3 ect ect. Hell...even the A73! I'd wait.


 
  
 I think you didn't read @twister6 's review. I don't think that they are only decent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-gt100s-hifi-with-mic-in-ear-earphone-silver/reviews/13359


----------



## peter123

stilleh said:


> I've got to ask. I have the Havi b3 pro1's and they have pretty much ruined many other of my IEMs (shure se215, B&W c5, Vsonic VSD3 and a few others). I just keep coming back to Havi's as I just am a sucker for the air and soundstage. If only they could have a bit more bass. I find the Havi's have high quality and speedy bass but the sub-bass just isn't pronounced enough for me. It's my only gripe and the only reason I fever really look for other IEMs. Would sound magic e80 be my holy grail?




I feel exactly the same as you about the Havis and I still believe that they outperform the E80's in some areas but the gap is closing 

So no (for me) the E80's does not replace the Havi's but offer a very nice supplement. The Holy graal upgrade for me from the Havi's is the FAD Heaven VII's, dat price though


----------



## CoiL

But isn`t Havi B3P*2* an option if more bass(sub-bass) is wanted?


----------



## Baycode

B3P2 is lacking the subbass compared to B3P1. It has slightly more midbass and that gives the impression of a more bassy character (-which is really not an accurate bass reproduction).


----------



## AngelOfMercy

ozkan said:


> I think you didn't read @twister6
> 's review. I don't think that they are only decent.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-gt100s-hifi-with-mic-in-ear-earphone-silver/reviews/13359




It's not based solely on his review. It's taken as a whole, and there's been quite a few reviews and comments, also on the discovery page, and they were tried by quite a number of solid ears, and all told, it's sees like a really decent sound, but nothing jaw dropping. Sorry.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for input. Haven`t heard Pro2 version myself and reading about it I got impression that they have more bass and sub-bass.
  


stilleh said:


> If only they could have a bit more bass. I find the Havi's have high quality and speedy bass but the sub-bass just isn't pronounced enough for me. It's my only gripe and the only reason I fever really look for other IEMs.


 
 I felt exactly same about B3P1. I found my bliss with KZ ATE. Of course lot depends on source gear but I find them having huge soundstage and quite close to Fidelio X1. But they might be slightly "laid-back" smooth sounding for some. For me they are just about right because I`m sensitive to highs. But maybe give them a try? after all they are only ~10$ IEM.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

I'm still waiting for that budget Dita Answer clone or more affordable Dita Oem.


----------



## CoiL

angelofmercy said:


> ozkan said:
> 
> 
> > I think you didn't read @twister6
> ...


 

 Maybe for some ppl and gear match they are so-to-say "jaw dropping"? Generalizing in big picture can be misleading. Sorry.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

coil said:


> Thanks for input. Haven`t heard Pro2 version myself and reading about it I got impression that they have more bass and sub-bass.
> 
> I felt exactly same about B3P1. I found my bliss with KZ ATE. Of course lot depends on source gear but I find them having huge soundstage and quite close to Fidelio X1. But they might be slightly too "laid-back" smooth sounding for some. For me they are just about right because I sensitive to highs. But maybe give them a try? after all they are only ~10$ IEM.




I have the ATE. A pretty good cheapo IEM. Decent across the board. Yeah, the highs are a tad smoothed out, but so is the Tenore, and people seemed to LOVE those. ATE is good for on the go, don't care if they get roughed up or lost pair, and definitely a good gym IEM.


----------



## Trapok

turtlerecall said:


> Just waiting for them to actually make the E80S available. In silver. Anyone know when to expect them on aliexpress or elsewhere?


 

 +1, If someone find the *E80s* on ali, let us known...


----------



## ozkan

trapok said:


> +1, If someone find the *E80s* on ali, let us known...


 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Soundmagic-E80-HiFi-In-Ear-earphones-Super-bass-Perfect-Sound-earbuds-full-metal-headphones-earphones-Strong/32333741418.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-new-arrival-Soundmagic-e80-in-ear-earphones-heatshrinked-bass-full-metal-HiFi-bass-stereo/32330675407.html


----------



## TurtleRecall

E80*S*, with inline mic. It apparently exists, just unavailable to purchase. And can't even find the silver version of the regular E80.

Although the 2nd link you posted has the regular version in silver... Might go for that if no S available soon.


----------



## ozkan

turtlerecall said:


> E80*S*, with inline mic. It apparently exists, just unavailable to purchase. And can't even find the silver version of the regular E80.


 
  
 You can choose the silver colour on the 2nd link I posted.


----------



## TurtleRecall

ozkan said:


> You can choose the silver colour on the 2nd link I posted.




Ha, just edited my post to say that, cheers!


----------



## AngelOfMercy

I wish they would have made the A73 without the mic. I don't have any use for a mic.


----------



## ozkan

soundmagic eu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> To clarify, all three E series models (E10, E50, E80) are available with or without a mic, an inline remote and a Smart Switch. Models with these features are denoted by the S suffix.
> 
> ...





  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/771066/soundmagic-release-e50s-and-e80s-in-ear-reference-series/90


----------



## Trapok

ozkan said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Soundmagic-E80-HiFi-In-Ear-earphones-Super-bass-Perfect-Sound-earbuds-full-metal-headphones-earphones-Strong/32333741418.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-new-arrival-Soundmagic-e80-in-ear-earphones-heatshrinked-bass-full-metal-HiFi-bass-stereo/32330675407.html


 

 Thx but, there is E80 not E80s(One with mic)


----------



## onionpeeler

Hey guys, need to buy my girlfriend a headphone, not really a audiophile. something between 15 to 20 pounds. She listens to pop and slow rock mostly. Thank u in advance!


----------



## CoiL

onionpeeler said:


> Hey guys, need to buy my girlfriend a headphone, not really a audiophile. something between 15 to 20 pounds. She listens to pop and slow rock mostly. Thank u in advance!


 
 Over-ear or down wearing style? If over-ear style is ok, then KZ ATE or ED10 would be good choices.


----------



## ozkan

onionpeeler said:


> Hey guys, need to buy my girlfriend a headphone, not really a audiophile. something between 15 to 20 pounds. She listens to pop and slow rock mostly. Thank u in advance!


 
  
 Soundmagic E10.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005HP3PNM/ref=twister_B008PA65II?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CoiL

That`s already 30£ and their price vs.sound value is quite off imho, better stuff out there for that money or less


----------



## onionpeeler

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-isolating-earphones-red.html

Should I buy the e80 from here? Is it trusted?


----------



## Charliemotta

Half the price here where I got mine!
  
 http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html


----------



## clee290

Not everyone can buy from there, unfortunately


----------



## TurtleRecall

Anyone got any info/reviews on the Audiosense V2mix4? Hybrid BA and dynamic IEMs. Looks like there are two reviews on here 'held for moderation'?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AudioSense-Quad-core-Dual-moving-coil-Moving-iron-Iron-ring-HIFI-Fever-wire-headset-V2-Free/32340956324.html


----------



## smith

onionpeeler said:


> http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-isolating-earphones-red.html
> 
> Should I buy the e80 from here? Is it trusted?




I have used them and they can be trusted . V good service.


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

any suggestion around 25 usd ?
 like somic mh415, or better if there is !
  
 i used moxpad x2, bought two of them but cables are dying in just two weeks.
 i got a ttpod t1e and broke its cable.
  
 looking for better.


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

two example
  
 1-AudioSense Hifi V2-MIX4 : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AudioSense-Quad-core-Dual-moving-coil-Moving-iron-Iron-ring-HIFI-Fever-wire-headset-V2-Free/32340956324.html
  
 2-Yamaha EPH-50 : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Yamaha-EPH-50-mobile-phone-earphones-heavy-bass-3-5-mm-noise-cancelling-in/32345621237.html
  
 which are better, or better than T1E ?


----------



## ozkan

madmaxibo said:


> two example
> 
> 1-AudioSense Hifi V2-MIX4 : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AudioSense-Quad-core-Dual-moving-coil-Moving-iron-Iron-ring-HIFI-Fever-wire-headset-V2-Free/32340956324.html
> 
> ...


 
  


madmaxibo said:


> any suggestion around 25 usd ?
> like somic mh415, or better if there is !
> 
> i used moxpad x2, bought two of them but cables are dying in just two weeks.
> ...


 
  *AuGlamour AG-R1 *
  
 Getting some pretty good reviews.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1


----------



## Trapok

madmaxibo said:


> two example
> 
> 1-AudioSense Hifi V2-MIX4 : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AudioSense-Quad-core-Dual-moving-coil-Moving-iron-Iron-ring-HIFI-Fever-wire-headset-V2-Free/32340956324.html
> 
> ...


 

 I have the T1E, for 8$, get an eye on the KZ ED10 try the KZ ED10, really ED10>>>T1E,


----------



## theuprising

trapok said:


> I have the T1E, for 8$, try the KZ ED10, really ED10>>>T1E


 

 Well here's the problem with simple ">" signs, every headphone has a unique sound signature, especially the T1e with a strange V shape focusing on the upper mids. What do you not like about the T1e that the ED10 has? I personally don't like the T1e very much because of the sound signature, not really due to its lack of quality, as it has high quality mids and treble, though so-so bass texture.


----------



## Trapok

theuprising said:


> Well here's the problem with simple ">" signs, every headphone has a unique sound signature, especially the T1e with a strange V shape focusing on the upper mids. What do you not like about the T1e that the ED10 has? I personally don't like the T1e very much because of the sound signature, not really due to its lack of quality, as it has high quality mids and treble, though so-so bass texture.


 
 I don't say that the T1E is bad(and i like it), it was my every day in-ear, and i still using it.
 What i don't like about T1E:
  -Fit: the short nozzle
  -Perahaps it's V shape but vs my xiaomi P2 and ED10 it lacks some bass.
  
 On the other hand, what i really' like is his(T1E)  built quality
 PS: And sorry for the >>> i remove it


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Picked up a pair of the *Ivery Cannon IV-8* that @ilikeiem suggested.

They are surprisingly good. Easy light fit. Strong bass, but is never messy.

Mids are crispy and slightly forward.

Highs roll off a little early, but that makes them less fatiguing.

Overall quite a good little IEM.

I threw on some cheap foam tips.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

What are these Audiosense iems?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

hal rockwell said:


> What are these Audiosense iems?




I might give these a shot? If they can hang with the A73?


----------



## Inszy

Macaw are better then SM E80, so they're realy good. But they need a lot of power from source.


----------



## talelxpx

Saw more people saying the same...
Even macaw gt100s > titan so why no high maintened hype jesus??
 About the source power can be sound good without amp but strong source?


----------



## Strumento

It seems that there are a couple of iems similar to the Fidue A83 and A73 and cheaper by this company UPQ.  What's going on?
  

 QE80: http://www.dmm.com/en/mono/hobby/-/detail/=/cid=m0021/
  
  

 QE50: http://www.dmm.com/en/mono/hobby/-/detail/=/cid=m0022/


----------



## sodesuka

^ Probably OEM-ing from Fidue, just like Fiio EX1 from Dunu's.
  
 Anyway, found a nice looking IEM (seemingly) made by shozy on taobao
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.9igQRx&id=45126723488&ns=1&abbucket=19#detail
  
 Seems to be a dual dynamic phones, I like how clean it looks.


----------



## Alfisti89

Bought the KZ LP3 from ebay  12-20dollars! PX-100/Porta Pro size.
  
 They got completely no bass at all stock,  but throw on a pair of pleather pads and it's game on... I don't know why they didn't come with pleather pads.  Those 2dollar pads on ebay was the best 2dollar spent,  ever.. by anyone!  it sounds very good with the pleather.


----------



## Grayson73

angelofmercy said:


> It's not based solely on his review. It's taken as a whole, and there's been quite a few reviews and comments, also on the discovery page, and they were tried by quite a number of solid ears, and all told, it's sees like a really decent sound, but nothing jaw dropping. Sorry.


 
 DannyBai said this about the Macaw.  He also puts it up there with the E80, Titan, and A73.
  
 I'll have to say the Macaw earphone is quite the bang for buck.

 Packaging and accessories are from something $200 plus. Sort of a pain getting the earphones out since it's packed so well.
 Build is also way above its price. It's heavy though. Mic is pretty awesome like twister said. Cable isn't the greatest but not bad.
 Fit isn't bad with the right tips but you do need the right tips or it hurts. So far UE tips and Auvio tips work for me. Haven't tried stock.
 Leather pouch is very nice.
 Filters screw in and out nicely. It seems the silver mesh filters are balanced, black bass and gold treble. All sound good to me and the change isn't drastic. I am preferring the silver which was the default filters.
 Sound is excellent all around. Treble sticks out for me. Reminds me of the Titan. I think twister also noticed this. Bass sounds a bit flabby to me but not boomy. Vocals are forward and nice. Overall this is one heck of a bargain.
 Lots of really nice earphones as of late. E50, E80, Titan, A73 and now the Macaw. I think it's gonna be hard to beat the value of the E80 and Macaw. Both hit wayyyyyyyy above current price. Grab them guys while you can.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29280#post_11678509
  
 Twister is correct about the Macaw. I haven't heard the IM50.
 E80 is the most neutral with some warmth. For those who dislike elevated bass, this is spot on. Excellent vocals and raised treble but not too spiky.
 Macaw is a little warmer and has more bass, not too bassy though. Been shaping up fine for the last few hours. Good vocals and for being bright, it's not sibilant. Great stage. Tunable too so it's a great buy.
 E50 is V shaped but vocals aren't scooped out too bad. E80 for a few bucks more is a better buy IMO. But E50 has more bass and is rather controlled well.
 A73 has bigger bass, nice mid-bass kick. Great layering to the sound. Sweet vocals and extended treble. Sounds more flat than A83 and I prefer it over the A73. This one is my faborite I think.
 Macaw is sounding insane though for $60 some bucks. It's Titan level but better for me since it's not peaky and cheaper by a good margin. For the type of sound I appreciate, I think the Macaw will be a better buy than E80. For the more discerning listener, E80 might be it.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29280#post_11678778
  
 I meant I prefer the A73 over A83 RedJohn. Macaws are up there too. Regular and brain burn in will do wonders with the Macaws.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/29295#post_11678956


----------



## Grayson73

talelxpx said:


> Saw more people saying the same...
> Even macaw gt100s > titan so why no high maintened hype jesus??
> About the source power can be sound good without amp but strong source?


 
 Check out the dedicated thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/771502/macaw-gt100s-inverted-dynamic-driver-impressions-thread


----------



## CoiL

strumento said:


> It seems that there are a couple of iems similar to the Fidue A83 and A73 and cheaper by this company UPQ.  What's going on?
> 
> 
> QE80: http://www.dmm.com/en/mono/hobby/-/detail/=/cid=m0021/
> ...


 

 These are very interesting! I hope someone will share some impressions soon if they are really on par with Fidue A73/A83. For ~78€ QE50 will be a steal if they have same drivers as A73


----------



## codearm2

charliemotta said:


> That is terrible about having your clip stolen.  I have a *Ruizu 8 gig X02* that I bought, took out of the box, but honestly never used it.  I will gladly donate mine to you. I will even
> pay the shipping.  The only thing I ask is that you do the same for someone else someday when you are able to.  PM me with your address, and I will send it off to you.
> I will also include a *New *set of *KZ-EDSE*.  I have 3 of them, but only 1 pair of ears.
> 
> Charlie   ♫


 
 Thank you Charlie, I think maybe you've already given your Ruizu to someone else since it's been 3 months the last time I posted about my stolen Clip
  
 Now, I'm using my Nokia 5320 to listen to music although the quality is sub par.
  
 Glad to know there is someone so kindhearted like you
  
 Thanks again 
 ---------------------------------------------------
 Like my old question, any idea for cheap under $20 China DAP?
 Still trying to get Clip but my wallet wouldn't permit me


----------



## CoiL

xDuoo X2 maybe? Though, it`s about 45$.


----------



## Charliemotta

codearm2 said:


> Thank you Charlie, I think maybe you've already given your Ruizu to someone else since it's been 3 months the last time I posted about my stolen Clip
> 
> Now, I'm using my Nokia 5320 to listen to music although the quality is sub par.
> 
> ...


 
 Hello!
  
 I never heard back from you with your address. The deal is still good. Along with the *Ruizu 8 gig X02, I will include a new KZ ED10 that you will enjoy.  All I need is your address. *
  
*Cheers,*
  
*Charlie    ♪ ♫*


----------



## Bananiq

for me the best release this year was Flare R2A  . totally not Chinese tho but KS price is Chinese level


----------



## Bananiq

it is funny but from excellent peter123's review on E80, when compared to B3pro1 Ive got impression that I would still prefer Havis more. Havis are imho still killer value at $60. Glad I didnt jump on anything but R2A which are levels up from Havis in terms of separation and imaging.


----------



## Charliemotta

I think you possibly misunderstood Excellent Peter's comment.


----------



## Bananiq

> Havi’s has a larger soundstage ... The voice reproduction on the B3’s is more natural to my ears ... Separation is slightly better on the B3’s but the E80’s are not far behind here either and I also find the B3’s to have even more air between instruments and a bit more timber to the notes.


 
  
 that tells me a lot so


----------



## sodesuka

Really liking how SK DK80 is turning out after I change the tips to wide bore ones and paired with Caiman MKII. It still sounds like IEM unlike R2Pro where it sometimes trick you into thinking that you're listening live musics but sometimes that's just exactly what you need when you just want to feel intimate with your music.
  
 One of the better buy for $60-70 for me. Certainly far better than my Sony's lol.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

alfisti89 said:


> Bought the *KZ LP3* from ebay  12-20dollars! PX-100/Porta Pro size.
> 
> They got completely no bass at all stock,  but throw on a pair of pleather pads and it's game on... I don't know why they didn't come with pleather pads.  Those 2dollar pads on ebay was the best 2dollar spent,  ever.. by anyone!  it sounds very good with the pleather.


 
 I have a pair on route to me as well:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRH5ZG4/ 
  
 Do you mind me asking what Pleather Pads you got on eBay?  Something like these?:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/351386751841
  
 These ones are more expensive, but look a little thicker:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301232952429
  
 ..


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bloodypenguin said:


> I have a pair on route to me as well:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRH5ZG4/
> 
> Do you mind me asking what Pleather Pads you got on eBay?  Something like these?:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/351386751841
> 
> ...




I think you should stay away from the wrinkled pleather pads at all cost. I got aftermarket pads for all headphones I own that came with this kind of pads. They are just too fragile and cheap looking.


----------



## Alfisti89

bloodypenguin said:


> I have a pair on route to me as well:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VRH5ZG4/
> 
> Do you mind me asking what Pleather Pads you got on eBay?  Something like these?:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/351386751841
> 
> ...


 
 I bought them awhile ago and just had them around,  I think they are mock-up  AKG K518 pads o monster DNA on ear pads.
  
 The bass is abit to high for my taste with the fully wrapped so i'm gonna look for some vented pleather pads and try them out, you know one of those with small holes on the inside of the earpad.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

hal rockwell said:


> I think you should stay away from the wrinkled pleather pads at all cost. I got aftermarket pads for all headphones I own that came with this kind of pads. They are just too fragile and cheap looking.


 
  
  


alfisti89 said:


> I bought them awhile ago and just had them around,  I think they are mock-up  AKG K518 pads o monster DNA on ear pads.
> 
> The bass is abit to high for my taste with the fully wrapped so i'm gonna look for some vented pleather pads and try them out, you know one of those with small holes on the inside of the earpad.


 
  
 I'm going to try out the KZ LP3 in its stock form first before I buy any replacement pads though. 
  
 ..


----------



## LaurenceF

I brought the LyxPro HAS-10's a while ago.
 I am not an audiophile, but I must say that I like them. 
 They are fairly lightweight, and the plastic feels very high quality.
 They are bloody clear as well!
  
 I like them better than the Koss SB49 that I had before, in any case. 
  
 They're a rebrand of iSK HP3000 (http://www.isk-audio.com/npro_detail/&productId=179.html)
 AND the rebrand is cheaper on Amazon than the iSK's themselves. WIN!
  
 EDIT: And this is my first post..!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

laurencef said:


> I brought the LyxPro HAS-10's a while ago.
> I am not an audiophile, but I must say that I like them.
> They are fairly lightweight, and the plastic feels very high quality.
> They are bloody clear as well!
> ...


 
 Great first post!  Very informative!  We like you already!


----------



## Trapok

sodesuka said:


> Really liking how SK DK80 is turning out after I change the tips to wide bore ones and paired with Caiman MKII. It still sounds like IEM unlike R2Pro where it sometimes trick you into thinking that you're listening live musics but sometimes that's just exactly what you need when you just want to feel intimate with your music.
> 
> One of the better buy for $60-70 for me. Certainly far better than my Sony's lol.


 

 Where did you buy your SK DK80 Sodesuka?


----------



## Tom22

if anyone is looking for cheap wide bore eartips, for wide long/short nozzles
  
 give these guys a shot! i really like em (comes in different sizes)
  
 just figured id leave a little tidbit for everyone =)
  
   
 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-pcs-REPLACEMENT-SILICONE-IN-EAR-EARPHONE-TIPS-EARBUDS-SENNHEISER-CX300/141721545729?_trksid=p3693.c100102.m2452&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140212121249%26meid%3D544ddae0487643e190cee2c632d653ab%26pid%3D100102%26


----------



## sodesuka

trapok said:


> Where did you buy your SK DK80 Sodesuka?


 

 Got mine from taobao via agent, but there's a seller selling them for about the same price on aliexpress http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-Original-3-5mm-High-Performance-HiFi-In-ear-Earphones-HIFI-Metal-Stereo-Earphones-Super/1825606_32375152628.html
  
 I wish aliexpress sellers would someday understand the important of brand and product name, I wouldn't have bought from an agent if I knew it was on aliexpress, sheesh...


----------



## ForceMajeure

Anybody have a clue about these?
  



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/top-sound-quality-3-5mm-music-metal-in-ear-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-AG1-for-MP3/2037954231.html
  
 Costs ~24-30$.
 Reviews says they aren't bass heavy...


----------



## ForceMajeure

I just found their name...AuGlamour-AG-R1
 Apparently Penon got them http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1
  
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-auglamour-ag-r1-ear-headphones-t2962825
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/14475#post_11292597
  
  
 Any owner can share their view after a few months of use?
 How is the bass on these com pairing for example to the Vsonic Gr07BE?


----------



## Baycode

For anyone interested in a DAC/AMP, please check my Cayin C5DAC review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13743
  
 I have published the review yesterday and today I am going to send it to the other reviewer in UK.
  
 It is sad for me to part from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 A great sounding DAC/AMP with lots of capabilities...


----------



## twister6

forcemajeure said:


> I just found their name...AuGlamour-AG-R1
> Apparently Penon got them http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/accessories/review-auglamour-ag-r1-ear-headphones-t2962825
> ...


 
  
 That was my review on XDA (in there I'm "vectron", mirroring all my audio reviews from head-fi).  Don't have GR07BE, but can image the bass will be stronger while mids will be harsher (VSonic 'mids' house tuning).  I never went back to AG-R1 after my review, they are probably somewhere in the box...  If you are on a budget and looking for a clean/clear sound with a nice bass impact, get yourself KZ ED10 for 1/2 the price of AG-R1


----------



## Trapok

sodesuka said:


> Got mine from taobao via agent, but there's a seller selling them for about the same price on aliexpress http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-Original-3-5mm-High-Performance-HiFi-In-ear-Earphones-HIFI-Metal-Stereo-Earphones-Super/1825606_32375152628.html
> 
> I wish aliexpress sellers would someday understand the important of brand and product name, I wouldn't have bought from an agent if I knew it was on aliexpress, sheesh...


 

 Is it worth the 70$ he asks?


----------



## sodesuka

trapok said:


> Is it worth the 70$ he asks?


 

 For me personally, yes, quite. Can't tell if you'll like it though.
  
 Let's see, compared to ED9 (with gold filter), it has harder hitting sub-bass, bigger but still detailed midbass (so it won't appeal to anyone who think ED9 Gold filter is too bassy), less bright mid/upper mid and presentation as a whole which make it more correct/natural, yet resolves better/more detailed, and slightly smaller soundstage (which is a compliment since ED9's is quite good). Overall it sounds "grander" due to the boosted midbass, yet still remain more resolving. This is a dangerous statement since people's experience may and will differ than mine and it'll look like I'm hyping it, but I honestly prefer it to FXT200LTD, and Duoza.
  
 I don't have my Piston 3.0 anymore, so I can't compare with it. I'm hoping to get Soundmagic E80 whenever it's available locally, but it's going to face a stiff competition out of the left field! I love it when random impulse buy turns out great like this.


----------



## Trapok

sodesuka,thx, for your impressions


----------



## CoiL

Any impressions on these? Double moving coil (whatever it means): http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-High-quality-Double-Moving-Coil-In-ear-Dynamic-Headphones-Professional-Earphone-Fever-Double-Unit-With/1825606_32380550286.html


----------



## eaglearrow

coil said:


> Any impressions on these? Double moving coil (whatever it means): http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-High-quality-Double-Moving-Coil-In-ear-Dynamic-Headphones-Professional-Earphone-Fever-Double-Unit-With/1825606_32380550286.html


 
  
 I had asked regarding these last week i guess. Did not get any replies though. So took a shot in the dark and ordered them. The wait is on. They are half way through, probably another ten days or so until i receive them. Will surely share my thoughts.  Edit: also, i had messaged the seller rgarding driver details. He replied with an exploded view of the shell. They seem to have a 8mm + 9mm DD


----------



## Trapok

eaglearrow,
 For your information, you bought the  AudioSense V2-DDS4(two moving coils) not those with Balanced armature, there is an other model, the AudioSense V2-MIX4(Moving coil+ BA).
 Waiting for your impressions


----------



## Trapok

This one look not bad, with noise cancellation i think
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newly-Developed-Intelligent-Hand-Control-Sensor-Intelligent-Earphone-Earhook-Headset-With-Remote-Microphone-Free-Shipping/1825606_32399310738.html
 someone give can  it a try


----------



## ForceMajeure

twister6 said:


> That was my review on XDA (in there I'm "vectron", mirroring all my audio reviews from head-fi).  Don't have GR07BE, but can image the bass will be stronger while mids will be harsher (VSonic 'mids' house tuning).  I never went back to AG-R1 after my review, they are probably somewhere in the box...  If you are on a budget and looking for a clean/clear sound with a nice bass impact, get yourself KZ ED10 for 1/2 the price of AG-R1


 
  
 Yeah I guessed it was you twister6 who made those reviews i recognized the kitchen counter, you are all over the place 
 Regarding those AG-R1 how is the bass against the Ostry kc06 .
  
 I am looking for a comfortable IEM preferably over the ear cable, for my mom so she could use it for her sport/walks.
 I myself own the gr07BE so its kind of my reference point for Bass (I can described it as ever so slightly elevated clean with good impact) I don't mind slightly less bass but still need some because those will be used outside so it need to counter environmental noise.
  
 I really want her to enjoy good sound not too muffled by overbearing bloated bass and mediocre mids and highs ... but I don't want to spend too much either.
  
 - I have my eyes on the KZ ATE (because of the form factor) but they seem too big, sitting not flush enough also i don't know about the sound...
  
 - I also have my eyes on the Moxpad X6, although the bass seem elevated, according to the reviews they are nto sounding too congested so I don't know...  
  
 - Vsd3s build quality make me think twice, also according to reviews they are quite warm but I don't know how warm they are, though Innerfidelity's graphs don't indicates they are that bassy...
  
 - Ostry's seems good enough but a bit expensive...
  
 - Pistons 3 though not over the ear design got raving reviews, but I have a feeling that those reviews cannot be trusted I  have a gut feeling that those pistons have muffled sound with bloated bass...
  
*- *I also considered some fake IE80 because of the form factor and some reviews statting they are at least 130$ worth of sound...
  
  
 Maybe someone can recommend me something I am kind of lost here...


----------



## leobigfield

forcemajeure said:


> Yeah I guessed it was you twister6 who made those reviews i recognized the kitchen counter, you are all over the place
> Regarding those AG-R1 how is the bass against the Ostry kc06 .
> 
> I am looking for a comfortable IEM preferably over the ear cable, for my mom so she could use it for her sport/walks.
> ...


 
  
 VSD2 sits very flush in the ears, and are very clean sounding if you can handle mild sibilance and like sharp but not piercing highs. The bass is elevated, a little loose and not too much sub-bass but overall i really enjoyed them!


----------



## B9Scrambler

leobigfield said:


> VSD2 sits very flush in the ears, and are very clean sounding if you can handle mild sibilance and like sharp but not piercing highs. The bass is elevated, a little loose and not too much sub-bass but overall i really enjoyed them!




Forgot about the VSD2. GREAT recommendation.


----------



## ForceMajeure

What about the build quality of the VSD2 is it any good?
  
 are you talking about the vsd2 or vsd2s ?
  
 what about those:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/REMAX-S1-3-5mm-In-Ear-Stereo-Bass-Sports-Earphones-Noise-Cancelling-Music-Headphone-Headset-With/32422995786.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluetooth-Headphone-Maya-S6-Sports-InEar-Headset-Earphones-with-Mic-Wireless-Stereo-Bass-Running-Waterproof-Sweatproof/32292583367.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maya-S8-In-ear-Bluetooth-Headset-Stereo-Super-bass-Waterproof-Sweatproof-Running-Sport-Earphone-with-Mic/32345553149.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

I thought the VSD2 (no S) was pretty well built...miles better than the VSD3 with it's wet noodle of a cable. Haven't tired the other three you linked, sorry. Remax has some neat in-canal iems that I've wanted to try for a while. Garbage Canadian dollar is holding me back though...


----------



## ForceMajeure

Thanks, I'll keep digging, hope to make a decision soon I have been looking on and off for over a week.
  
 If I had cash to spare I would buy myself a pair of FLC 8 and handover the gr07BE to my mom...


----------



## eaglearrow

trapok said:


> eaglearrow,
> For your information, you bought the  AudioSense V2-DDS4(two moving coils) not those with Balanced armature, there is an other model, the AudioSense V2-MIX4(Moving coil+ BA).
> Waiting for your impressions


i dont know abt the brand name, but yes they are dual dynamics. Atleast thats what the seller told me.

Edit: Nope they are not the DDS4. Just checked. I bought the same iem which coil posted in the link.


----------



## LaurenceF

Does anyone want to make a Gediao (EDIT and/or Kanen) group buy with products at wholesale price?
 Now, let's first see it it's even possible.


----------



## oakbloke

Hi guys, some great info in this thread!
  
 I am wondering if anyone has had the chance to test these JR-Audio O2/ODACs? They retail for 800 and 950 CNY for the MK2 and MK3 versions. If they follow the original nwavguy layout they could be worth a go. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## bduncan5

I own the moxpad 3x and enjoy it. Can anyone tell me how the moxpad x6 compares?


----------



## onionpeeler

Hello, can anyone in london tell me where i can buy good headphones, Dunu or Soundmagic there?


----------



## RedJohn456

onionpeeler said:


> Hello, can anyone in london tell me where i can buy good headphones, Dunu or Soundmagic there?


 
  
 http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk
  
 they have retail locations as well iirc


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Have any of you tried these from aliexpress? If yes, could you please briefly describe how they sound?http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32380550286.html







yangian said:


> Recommand this:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Mic/32373390065.html
> Great value product.




I should have both of these in a noy to distant future. Hopefully both will be worty of full reviews


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> I should have both of these in a noy to distant future. Hopefully both will be worty of full reviews


 
 Thanks, Peter. Looking forward to it. Especially comparison with those like B3, E80, etc.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Thanks, Peter. Looking forward to it. Especially comparison with those like B3, E80, etc.




Me to


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Me to


 
 To be honest, Peter, though I think that DIY IE800 might be my most valued buy of earphone, something is strange of its sound. Its sound quanlity is very high, but something odd. It's very similar to Meel M9P, sound great but not that orphean. I cannot  tell clearly why. You might be able to describe in language.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> To be honest, Peter, though I think that DIY IE800 might be my most valued but of earphone, something is strange of its sound. Its sound quanlity is very high, but something odd. It's very similar to Meel M9P, sound great but not that orphean. I cannot  tell clearly why. You might be able to describe in language.




As long as it sounds good it's fine 

I've got the Baldoor E300 since a couple of weeks ago and I like them buy they also has something strange to their sound that I can't put my finger on. The poor E300 reached me the same daybas the Heaven VII's and CKR9LTD's so they've not got enough head time yet....


----------



## B9Scrambler

Eh yo!! For those JVC fans out there, the FXH30 is worth a look. Imported from Japan through Amazon.ca for ~64 CAD...no idea if that was a good deal or not. Took a mere 9 days to get here. I was expecting them on Sept. 2 at the earliest (tracking was a touch off, haha).
  
​ ​  
 Bass of a dynamic, speed of a BA. They are pretty awesome so far.


----------



## HraD2

peter123 said:


> As long as it sounds good it's fine
> 
> I've got the Baldoor E300 since a couple of weeks ago and I like them buy they also has something strange to their sound that I can't put my finger on. The poor E300 reached me the same daybas the Heaven VII's and CKR9LTD's so they've not got enough head time yet....



CKR9LTD original or Chineese version? Do the box have international info on the bottom of the box (en, de, cn, jp, kr, rus, etc...)?


----------



## Charliemotta

I've always been curious about this one.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-IE80-KZ-IE80-Ie800-Super-Bass-DIY-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earbuds/32376949986.html


----------



## yangian

charliemotta said:


> I've always been curious about this one.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-IE80-KZ-IE80-Ie800-Super-Bass-DIY-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earbuds/32376949986.html


 
 No reputation as KZ's famous models.


----------



## Arsis

yangian said:


> To be honest, Peter, though I think that DIY IE800 might be my most valued buy of earphone, something is strange of its sound. Its sound quanlity is very high, but something odd. It's very similar to Meel M9P, sound great but not that orphean. I cannot  tell clearly why. You might be able to describe in language.


Forgive me if this is a silly question... but... Why is it a DIY ie800? Is there really something "DIY" about it? :confused_face_2:


----------



## yangian

arsis said:


> Forgive me if this is a silly question... but... Why is it a DIY ie800? Is there really something "DIY" about it?


 
 No. DIY does not mean you need to do anything. the Chinese word for DIY here usually means something that was imitated to another brand. Actually, its shell is about 1/3 larger than Sennheiser IE800 and the driver is surely different. I'm not sure whay the manufacturer did not create a new brand. Maybe the shell has a patent and others cannnot make the same style.


----------



## Arvan

Anyonne who can shed some light on the Xiaomi "voice of china" One more? It´s higher priced then Piston 3.0 so can we expect better soundquality here?
  
http://penonaudio.com/Xiaomi-1MORE-In-Ear


----------



## mebaali

arvan said:


> Anyonne who can shed some light on the Xiaomi "voice of china" One more? It´s higher priced then Piston 3.0 so can we expect better soundquality here?
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Xiaomi-1MORE-In-Ear


 
 IIRC, @ilikeiem bought it during their launch time and mentioned it to be the best of newer Piston (i meant better than official Xiaomi Piston 3).


----------



## Arvan

mebaali said:


> IIRC, @ilikeiem bought it during their launch time and mentioned it to be the best of newer Piston (i meant better than official Xiaomi Piston 3).


 
  
 Interesting


----------



## mebaali

arvan said:


> Interesting


 
 BTW, You can get them for better price at ibuygou
  
 https://www.ibuygou.com/p-1-more-black-and-red-the-voice-china-branded-piston-earphones-6721.html


----------



## salawat

charliemotta said:


> I've always been curious about this one.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-IE80-KZ-IE80-Ie800-Super-Bass-DIY-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earbuds/32376949986.html


 
 I had these and the genuine ie800. I personally would say these kz diy onesare 30-40% of the quality of the genuine ones. but then again you're comparing a £200 iem to a £15 one.
  
 Nevertheless for my ears, I believe these diy versions are probably the best chinese iem i've tried. much better than diy ie80 from tennmak.
  
 Reason is, I am very sensitive to highs, anything slightly piercing would annoy me. the diy ie80s are more detailed whereas the diy ie800s are much better for bass heads imo.


----------



## TurtleRecall

Has anyone tried the Earmax ER610? If so, how are they? And are they metal or plastic? I love the BA sound of the Soundmagic PL50s, how do these compare?


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER610-Double-Knowles-Iron-Metal-Noise-Isolating-Balance-Bass-HIFI-HD-DJ-Studio-Monitor-Stereo/32418479591.html


----------



## jdog

I received a dealer's message on these today:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/KZ-ZN1-Smart-Headset-Auriculares-Original-KZ-Earphone-Double-Unit-Headphones-With-Amplifier-Function-Audifonos-Ouvido/32428702858.html


----------



## Hal Rockwell

turtlerecall said:


> Has anyone tried the Earmax ER610? If so, how are they? And are they metal or plastic? I love the BA sound of the Soundmagic PL50s, how do these compare?
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-ER610-Double-Knowles-Iron-Metal-Noise-Isolating-Balance-Bass-HIFI-HD-DJ-Studio-Monitor-Stereo/32418479591.html


 
  
 Out of the box the sound extremely bad, but since I only received them yesterday, I decided to give them a 100 hours of burn in before I'll give my final verdict.


----------



## salawat

jdog said:


> I received a dealer's message on these today:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/KZ-ZN1-Smart-Headset-Auriculares-Original-KZ-Earphone-Double-Unit-Headphones-With-Amplifier-Function-Audifonos-Ouvido/32428702858.html


 
 is $49 there retail price or are they priced that much because it's not out yet?


----------



## HraD2

DO NOT BUY ER610. Just check last 2 week of this thread and last 2-3 days of KZ thread


----------



## sososerious

From KZ Thread....
  


twinacstacks said:


> That's odd I haven't heard anything basically but good about earmax products.
> 
> Do You have experience with the 610?
> 
> ...


 
  
  


hrad2 said:


> Yes, i have them. They are awful, just like 0.99$ fake Beats or even worse. No scene, no instrument separation, no bass at all. May be then can sound if you have only one or two instrument in your composition...


 
  
  


hrad2 said:


> I dont even hear words in songs...


 
  
 Sorry that this is not KZ and from a few pages back but I also jumped on these and thought they were awful, took them apart and the drivers were genuine knowles DTEC but loose and rattling around in the housing, the nozzles were bent, collapsed and jammed with super glue.
  
 (Edited)
  
 .SoSoS.


----------



## satansmutt

hrad2 said:


> DO NOT BUY ER610. Just check last 2 week of this thread and last 2-3 days of KZ thread


 
  
  
 +1
 They are really poor, I can't even give mine away people keep giving them back


----------



## smy1

i am looking for $100-210 iem  either im70 Eph 100  ATH-IM02 for progessive house vocal, dubstep kpop pop top 100
  
 something with very good vocals prefer Neutral good soundstage, detailed  maybe something with good subbass also want to try and game with these iem


----------



## ZapX629

smy1 said:


> i am looking for $100-210 iem  either im70 Eph 100  ATH-IM02 for progessive house vocal, dubstep kpop pop top 100
> 
> something with very good vocals prefer Neutral good soundstage, detailed  maybe something with good subbass also want to try and game with these iem


 

 CKR9/10


----------



## smy1

zapx629 said:


> CKR9/10


 
 whats the difference between the 9 and the 10. Are they better then the IM70 and the ATH IM02?


----------



## ZapX629

smy1 said:


> whats the difference between the 9 and the 10. Are they better then the IM70 and the ATH IM02?


 

 10 is more bassy and has more intimate stage, 9 is more neutral and has more airy stage. Both are an upgrade from the IM70 and IM02 in terms of overall quality, in my opinion.


----------



## smy1

zapx629 said:


> 10 is more bassy and has more intimate stage, 9 is more neutral and has more airy stage. Both are an upgrade from the IM70 and IM02 in terms of overall quality, in my opinion.


 
 better then the dunu 1k?


----------



## ZapX629

smy1 said:


> better then the dunu 1k?


 

 More on the same level of the DN1K. Haven't heard it all that much, but it's another good option at the price. It's bassier and more V-Shaped. I prefer the ATs for their vocals and more forward mids, but they're both on par with each other overall.


----------



## Inszy

smy1 said:


> i am looking for $100-210 iem  either im70 Eph 100  ATH-IM02 for progessive house vocal, dubstep kpop pop top 100
> 
> something with very good vocals prefer Neutral good soundstage, detailed  maybe something with good subbass also want to try and game with these iem


 
 Custom Art Music One.
 http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/custom-art-music-one-review/


----------



## smy1

zapx629 said:


> More on the same level of the DN1K. Haven't heard it all that much, but it's another good option at the price. It's bassier and more V-Shaped. I prefer the ATs for their vocals and more forward mids, but they're both on par with each other overall.


 
 yea i have the dn1k wanted to know if there any better


----------



## smy1

inszy said:


> Custom Art Music One.
> http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/custom-art-music-one-review/


 
 i might get one of those


----------



## LaurenceF

Yay!
 I have, at last, got a sample from Gediao (for wholesale price) (and a ip-808)!
 (Asked an Aliexpress woman if she could buy a specific headphone, ended up with me giving her a list of things to buy). 
 It is very complicated, poor woman..!
 Now, we have the pay issue.
 I kinda need to pay her via Alipay...
*Does anyone here have Alipay (That I can pay via PayPal)?*
  
 //L


----------



## TwinACStacks

Has anyone Seen or Heard these:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/K3003-Ring-Iron-Headphones-Fever-HIFI-Sound-Quality-Move-Iron-Unit-DIY-Third-Frequency-HIFI-In/1825606_32433070383.html?tracelog=rowan&rowan_id2=ae_sellercrm_mail_template_1_en_US_2015-08-15&rowan_msg_id=8672SELLERCRM_50217$4f76324257ef4b8a8b39c93ed5ec9930
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

Think I'll go for a blemished CKR for $119 before a $123 K3003 copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but feel free to be the tester. They have a cheaper IE800 dual driver w/replaceable cable but they list both F.R. at 6-35,000. At least give us a better F.R. so we feel better spending double the price, lol. Seems someone just bought them at $179 and are probably kicking themselves about now! No feedback yet though.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I wuz hoping You were volunteering to test them out....
  








 TWIN


----------



## smy1

for $100 is the IM70 better then the eph100?


----------



## Ap616

smy1 said:


> for $100 is the IM70 better then the eph100?




I have not heard the IM70, but I would say yes for your reqs. The EPH-100 are anything but neutral... Pretty good soundstage especially in depth & great 3D imaging(its strengths to me) but too bassy imo. So the IM70 have gotta be more neutral, but can't say for sure lol. The Duoza, which I love, are even more balanced & neutral than the EPH-100. I personally don't think the Yammys are what you are looking for.

I have the KZ ATE which resemble the IM-50 in sound apparently(and in that case probably the IM-70 to some certain degree), and I like them better than the EPH-100 I once had. 


I would say the CKR9/CK9 LTD was probably a good suggestion, IM70 & IM02 good too. 

Also Soundmagic E80 & Fidue A73 are currently some of the best options under $150 based on popular opinion and ears.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Never Mind. I just found an entire thread about it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hauntin

Hey can someone help me decide between the JVC FXT 200 LTD/ 200 and the JVC FXZ 200. Would be great help since am really confused between the two. My full post with the other details are on here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/777355/help-wanted-between-jvc-fxt-200ltd-fxt-208se-vs-jvc-fxz-200. Thanks


----------



## sodesuka

Haven't heard FXZ200, but FXT100/200/200LTD line have different micro driver configuration than FXT90/Z100/Z200 line. The former has titanium-coated diaphragms for the high and carbon (not nanotube iirc) for the low, while the latter has carbon nanotube and carbon diaphragms.


----------



## Hauntin

Thanks  Two more questions
  
 1) If you have heard the FXT 200/ 200LTD, do you mind sharing your opinion on it.
  
 2) FXT 200 and 200 LTD are basically the same except the fact that the LTD has a gold color ? am I right ?


----------



## sodesuka

1) I think I've written some impression in the FXT100/200 thread. It's been awhile since I've heard mine, but as far as I remember, I find the 7-9Khz peak to be too much for me (this was FXT200LTD), so I sold mine.
  
 2) The only difference beside the cable color is that the cable is braided with the LTD, whether that affects the sound or not, I'm not sure myself since I haven't heard the vanilla one.


----------



## Hauntin

Thanks  I will try finding that post of yours  The regular version is about 20-25 % cheaper so I think those should be a better bet unless there really is a difference in SQ


----------



## ozkan

So Penonaudio also has Soundmagic E80 in grey and gold colours? Can someone confirm?
  
 http://penonaudio.com/SoundMAGIC-E80


----------



## Hauntin

Yup you're right they do have a Gold (rather copper-ish) and Grey color
  
 Links in Chinese
  
 http://item.jd.com/1538277909.html
 http://item.jd.com/1538277910.html


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Has anyone Seen or Heard these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/K3003-Ring-Iron-Headphones-Fever-HIFI-Sound-Quality-Move-Iron-Unit-DIY-Third-Frequency-HIFI-In/1825606_32433070383.html?tracelog=rowan&rowan_id2=ae_sellercrm_mail_template_1_en_US_2015-08-15&rowan_msg_id=8672SELLERCRM_50217$4f76324257ef4b8a8b39c93ed5ec9930
> 
> ...


 
  
 The maker goes by two names "****" or "Feel Audio" and I do have them in black. They are an excellent replica of the original AKG K30003(i). They are my top 3-way hybrid. At the time I bought them here in China they were at 538 RMB ($85 US dollars). Even at $123.51 US dollars at Aliexpress they are still a great bargain!
  
 PS. Red tuning port is your best bet for excellent reference and balance.


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> The maker goes by two names "****" or "Feel Audio" and I do have them in black. They are an excellent replica of the original AKG K30003(i). They are my top 3-way hybrid. At the time I bought them here in China they were at 538 RMB ($85 US dollars). Even at $123.51 US dollars at Aliexpress they are still a great bargain!
> 
> PS. Red tuning port is your best bet for excellent reference and balance.


 





 Thanx for the input Clearhead. That helps a lot.
  








TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Clearhead, one more quick question about those K3003 clones. What are the shells made out of on the Black ones and do they sound as good as the Stainless version?
  
 Thanx,
  








 TWIN


----------



## joamlt22

Super excited on these k3003 clones as well.
 I can get them for around $90 USD and am wondering how does this compare to popular Chinese IEMs such as the GR07? 
 Could you give us a brief description on the sound quality?


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Clearhead, one more quick question about those K3003 clones. What are the shells made out of on the Black ones and do they sound as good as the Stainless version?
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> ...


 

 They are exactly the same; metal housing. The owner stop selling the black 3-way hybrid with the AKG logo on the back more then six months ago. Maybe because of copy rights reasons? .....Don't really know. 
  
 He does sell the black ones in a single dynamic speaker type for either $39 US dollars (sometimes might be on sale). He also sells them in white.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Zinc-Magnesium-Alloy-Structure-HiFi-In-ear-Headphones-Music-Bass-Sound-Balance-Linear-Fever-With/32380656910.html


----------



## 1clearhead

joamlt22 said:


> Super excited on these k3003 clones as well.
> I can get them for around $90 USD and am wondering how does this compare to popular Chinese IEMs such as the GR07?
> Could you give us a brief description on the sound quality?


 

 If I can recall, I had them for over a year and a half by now and the sound quality is up-to-par with the originals when comparing both in SQ. 'Joker' wrote a review on the originals, which I would personally describe the same outcome for these replicas. If you look at my profile all my IEM's fall under these. I was wondering when these were going to sell in America. Finally, Aliexpress carries them. It's about time.
  
 I could give you a quick reference on my hybrids and where they personally fall on my list......
  
 (Best) AKG K3003 (3-way hybrid) (DIY by Feel Audio) -Great wide-stereo imaging and balance with sonic impact.

 (Better) GranVela URBANFUN (2-way hybrid) -Excellent wide and open soundstage with deep broad bass, great mids and detailed treble.

 (Good) SIDY DGS100 (2-way hybrid) -Great live soundstage when used with default foam tips.

 I never bought or owned the GR07, but these hybrids are hard to beat. For example, the ED10's pretty much competes with the GranVela URBANFUN -just to give you an idea where the AKG K3003 DIY's pretty much stands at.


----------



## kenboy

Kzed10 anyone got them I've just ordered some are they any good , I'm just looking for some amazing budget killers any thoughts ?


----------



## mebaali

kenboy said:


> Kzed10 anyone got them I've just ordered some are they any good , I'm just looking for some amazing budget killers any thoughts ?


 
 If you happen to go through recent discussion (at least last 5 pages) in this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/, you will find not many have received their ED10s yet. At the same time, those who have got it already have been singing nothing but praise for ED10's SQ. 
  
 Myself have ordered these only few days back hence not sure whether ED10s are budget killers or not. Saying this, as a KZ earphones user for the last year or so, I am expecting yet another IEM with great price-performance ratio.


----------



## kenboy

mebaali said:


> If you happen to go through recent discussion (at least last 5 pages) in this thread, you will find not many have received their ED10s yet. At the same time, those who have got it already have been singing nothing but praise for ED10's SQ.
> 
> Myself have ordered these only few days back hence not sure whether ED10s are budget killers or not. Saying this, as a KZ earphones user for the last year or so, I am expecting yet another IEM with great price-performance ratio.


So as you've already had a few of these can you give me the low down on the previous models I've also ordered the ed3 model just wondered what that's like ?


----------



## mebaali

kenboy said:


> So as you've already had a few of these can you give me the low down on the previous models I've also ordered the ed3 model just wondered what that's like ?


 
 I would say try the below thread which has got all KZ related info that you are looking for
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/
  
 I do not own ED3, I have got EDSe, ES, ED9, and ATE. Among these, I like ATE the most for my music preference/source gear.


----------



## TwinACStacks

joamlt22 said:


> Super excited on these k3003 clones as well.
> I can get them for around $90 USD and am wondering how does this compare to popular Chinese IEMs such as the GR07?
> Could you give us a brief description on the sound quality?


 





 joamlt, do you have a link of where I can get them for $90 USD? Clearhead?
  








Thanx, TWIN.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> joamlt, do you have a link of where I can get them for $90 USD? Clearhead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is the best I can do.......
  
 The link to the original taobao website page for this seller. There might be a tmall web page as well, but not sure.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.129.m11dSK&id=45198639140&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
 Hope 'joamlt22' can help. "Good luck".


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> This is the best I can do.......
> 
> The link to the original taobao website page for this seller. There might be a tmall web page as well, but not sure.
> 
> ...


 





 As I don't read Chinese is there any Tab on there that can convert the site to English?
  








 Thanx, TWIN


----------



## redfx

twinacstacks said:


> As I don't read Chinese is there any Tab on there that can convert the site to English?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Google.com>Translate
 or
 Google Chrome with Translate.
  
 PS 100CNY*x0.16*=$16USD


----------



## joamlt22

the link you shared was the link i found too


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> As I don't read Chinese is there any Tab on there that can convert the site to English?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Either Google, or Bing translators can help. As far as I know, no translation tab on there website.
  
 TMALL website can help deliver Chinese products, but I don't know how it works since I don't need to use this site in China.
  


joamlt22 said:


> the link you shared was the link i found too


 
 .....that's all I got, too.


----------



## Euphonik

1clearhead said:


> (Best) AKG K3003 (3-way hybrid) (DIY by Feel Audio) -Great wide-stereo imaging and balance with sonic impact.
> 
> (Better) GranVela URBANFUN (2-way hybrid) -Excellent wide and open soundstage with deep broad bass, great mids and detailed treble.
> 
> (Good) SIDY DGS100 (2-way hybrid) -Great live soundstage when used with default foam tips.


 
  
 So the K3003 replica is a step up from the URBANFUN? How's the bass, btw?
  
 Color me intrigued


----------



## 1clearhead

euphonik said:


> So the K3003 replica is a step up from the URBANFUN? How's the bass, btw?
> 
> Color me intrigued


 

 The bass on the K3003 are more textured, balanced and detailed to their sound signature, while the URBANFUN has a slight V-shape signature similar to the ED10's with good depth and punch.
  
 The K3003 has always been my top tier, but for the "ridiculous price" URBANFUN does not disappoint at all.


----------



## Euphonik

1clearhead said:


> The bass on the K3003 are more textured, balanced and detailed to their sound signature, while the URBANFUN has a slight V-shape signature similar to the ED10's with good depth and punch.
> 
> The K3003 has always been my top tier, but for the "ridiculous price" URBANFUN does not disappoint at all.


 
  
 Ah, ok- it seems these replicas make the best of the k3003 design. I suppose if the overall SQ is above the URBANFUN I can give up a bit of deep bass for texture- it seems like a good tradeoff. Perhaps I'll wait for a few more Aliexpress sellers in hopes of finding one around 100 bucks...probably easier than trying to purchase on TaoBao thru Google translation, lol.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

My full review of the Ivery IV-8 is up.  A great budget earphone.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ivery-cannon-iv-8/reviews/13789
  

  
  
 ..


----------



## salawat

bloodypenguin said:


> My full review of the Ivery IV-8 is up.  A great budget earphone.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ivery-cannon-iv-8/reviews/13789
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, do they stick out of the ear much?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

salawat said:


> Thanks, do they stick out of the ear much?


 
  
 Not too much, they are pretty small earphones.  I'll try and get a picture to post up later of them in ear.
  
  
 ..


----------



## Trapok

Hi all,
 I need a little help from you. i hesitate between:
Ostry kc06a
Macaw gt100
 Need some advices ...
 Thanks


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just received the VJJB Twin Drivers yesterday. They must have tightened up their quality control considerably. I read somewhere where someone had a pair with Gaps in the Housing? I've carefully examined these and they are assembled flawlessly. On first impression Very Nice SQ. Ran them over night Bass has settled somewhat--VERY NICE!  These will easily compete with the KZ ATEs with maybe a little better resolution, and probably more than a few pricier IEMs out there. For $15 including free shipping?  An absolute no-brainer.
  
 Will burn in for 200 hours and report back my findings.
  
 So far Happy Dance, Happy dance....
  








 TWIN


----------



## satansmutt

twinacstacks said:


> Just received the VJJB Twin Drivers yesterday. They must have tightened up their quality control considerably. I read somewhere where someone had a pair with Gaps in the Housing? I've carefully examined these and they are assembled flawlessly. On first impression Very Nice SQ. Ran them over night Bass has settled somewhat--VERY NICE!  These will easily compete with the KZ ATEs with maybe a little better resolution, and probably more than a few pricier IEMs out there. For $15 including free shipping?  An absolute no-brainer.
> 
> Will burn in for 200 hours and report back my findings.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've got the VJJBs and I love them, well worth the money. I even bough a second pair after leaving them behind on a chair in the doctors waiting room. Both of my pairs have had no problems with build quality.
 I have bought KZ ATEs AND ED9s as well as several other cheap pairs from Aliexpress and I keep going back to the VJJBs as my cheap knock about IEMs


----------



## TwinACStacks

satansmutt said:


> I've got the VJJBs and I love them, well worth the money. I even bough a second pair after leaving them behind on a chair in the doctors waiting room. Both of my pairs have had no problems with build quality.
> I have bought KZ ATEs AND ED9s as well as several other cheap pairs from Aliexpress and I keep going back to the VJJBs as my cheap knock about IEMs


 





 Satan, (he-he). I recommend you try, NO BUY, the KZ ED10. It's $8.34 on Aliexpress. They Have a REAL Giant Killer in these Phones. I don't beleive the manufacturer even knew how good they actually are. Easily Best KZ I've heard, and I own MOST of them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## banana1

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-original-DOBOLY-Q18-in-ear-headphones-fever-wire-balance-HIFI-bass-for-mp3-mp4/32394690309.html

 These earphones have JVC FX500 drivers? For $10?


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *TwinACStacks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Satan, (he-he). I recommend you try, NO BUY, the KZ ED10. It's $8.34 on Aliexpress. They Have a REAL Giant Killer in these Phones. I don't beleive the manufacturer even knew how good they actually are. Easily Best KZ I've heard, and I own MOST of them.


 
 Yeah... but... for Your taste, Your gear, Your sound preference, Your music, Your hearing etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seen many called "giant killer" but in the end it depends on so many factors in chain.
 Just saying.


----------



## satansmutt

twinacstacks said:


> Satan, (he-he). I recommend you try, NO BUY, the KZ ED10. It's $8.34 on Aliexpress. They Have a REAL Giant Killer in these Phones. I don't beleive the manufacturer even knew how good they actually are. Easily Best KZ I've heard, and I own MOST of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've already got them on their way, I ordered them about 2 weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Satan knows


----------



## elisile

banana1 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-original-DOBOLY-Q18-in-ear-headphones-fever-wire-balance-HIFI-bass-for-mp3-mp4/32394690309.html
> 
> These earphones have JVC FX500 drivers? For $10?


 
 I just ordered them as well as some KZ ED10s. Found them cheaper on another page. I'll give an impression when I get them.


----------



## Trapok

Mine after 2 weeks


----------



## Prognathous

I recently bought a Havi B3 Pro-1 and I'm not excited by its sound. It's clear for an IEM, but is relatively thin and seriously lacks bass without heavy EQ. In short, it isn't even remotely competitive with any of my non-IEM headphones, including even the least ambitious ones like the Sennheiser PX100. Is there any chance that any of the IEMs mentioned here would be better than the Havi, or should I just give up on the concept of IEM? I'm not going to buy anything more expensive than the Havi just to find out...


----------



## RedJohn456

prognathous said:


> I recently bough a Havi B3 Pro-1 and I'm not excited by its sound. It's clear for an IEM, but is relatively thin and seriously lacks bass without heavy EQ. In short, it isn't even remotely competitive with any of my non-IEM headphones, including even the least ambitious ones like the Sennheiser PX100. Is there any chance that any of the IEMs mentioned here would be better than the Havi, or should I just give up on the concept of IEM? I'm not going to buy anything more expensive than the Havi just to find out...


 

 Sorry to hear than bud. What are your preferences in terms of sound signature? The Havi requires some serious juice to sound good, how are you driving them? Are you getting a good seal? They are not your average bass heavy iems I am afraid. They have a neutral presentation with class leading soundstage reproduction but they aren't really exciting to listen to out of the box. It kind of grows on you. Lots of people ended up loving them after tip rolling, try different tips such as tips with wider diameter? Or something that seals better?
  
 whats your budget by the way? what kind of music do you listen to? All that can help people recommend you stuff. Not all iems sound the same so don't let this one experience ruin it for you


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Are DOBOLY and AudioSense a DIY brands?


----------



## Inszy

prognathous said:


> I recently bought a Havi B3 Pro-1 and I'm not excited by its sound. It's clear for an IEM, but is relatively thin and seriously lacks bass without heavy EQ. In short, it isn't even remotely competitive with any of my non-IEM headphones, including even the least ambitious ones like the Sennheiser PX100. Is there any chance that any of the IEMs mentioned here would be better than the Havi, or should I just give up on the concept of IEM? I'm not going to buy anything more expensive than the Havi just to find out...


 
 Don't believe in hypes 
 If you want more bass and better clarity, you can buy Zero Audio Tenore or MEElectronics M-Duo.


----------



## sodesuka

Anyone's ever bought something from Penon?
  
 How long does it take for them to ship the item usually?


----------



## Tarnum

An innovative hybrid iem: world's first 10mm dynamic driver + 8mm planar magnetic tweeter. 
 From a Taiwan company (Obravo Audio), reviewed in Korean magazine. 
 Look so attractive, guys !
 http://www.mofi.co.kr/board/brd_mofi_view_n10.asp?table=brd_10251&pid=30672&f_lid=200675&lid=100&level=0&brdcat=050&ishtml=c&p_f_lid=200682&p_lid=100
 Price maybe 1400$ in Korea....


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> Anyone's ever bought something from Penon?
> 
> How long does it take for them to ship the item usually?




Yes too much 

They usually ships in a day or two in my experience.


----------



## sodesuka

Thanks Peter!
  
 And wow is that obravo thing really use planar? obravo does what vsonic can't? Edit: if I understand google translate correctly, it seem to be quite bright.


----------



## aznd3k

Pardon my ignorance. Has anyone tried the Huawei AM180 headphones? If so, your opinions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> Thanks Peter!
> 
> And wow is that obravo thing really use planar? obravo does what vsonic can't? Edit: if I understand google translate correctly, it seem to be quite bright.




Hey no problem! Those Ovravo's looks really nice.


----------



## mochill

Is that obravo $1400usd or $1400 won


tarnum said:


> An innovative hybrid iem: world's first 10mm dynamic driver + 8mm planar magnetic tweeter.
> From a Taiwan company (Obravo Audio), reviewed in Korean magazine.
> Look so attractive, guys !
> http://www.mofi.co.kr/board/brd_mofi_view_n10.asp?table=brd_10251&pid=30672&f_lid=200675&lid=100&level=0&brdcat=050&ishtml=c&p_f_lid=200682&p_lid=100
> Price maybe 1400$ in Korea....


----------



## B9Scrambler

JVC HA-FXH30 review is up. Move over Titan 1...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/778412/review-of-the-jvc-ha-fxh30-by-b9scrambler


----------



## Tarnum

@mochill: I've read on 1 website that price around 1490k won.


----------



## Baycode

b9scrambler said:


> JVC HA-FXH30 review is up. Move over Titan 1...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/778412/review-of-the-jvc-ha-fxh30-by-b9scrambler


 
  
 Congrats and thanks for sharing @B9Scrambler  !


----------



## Ofir

prognathous said:


> I recently bought a Havi B3 Pro-1 and I'm not excited by its sound. It's clear for an IEM, but is relatively thin and seriously lacks bass without heavy EQ. In short, it isn't even remotely competitive with any of my non-IEM headphones, including even the least ambitious ones like the Sennheiser PX100. Is there any chance that any of the IEMs mentioned here would be better than the Havi, or should I just give up on the concept of IEM? I'm not going to buy anything more expensive than the Havi just to find out...


 
 Sorry to hear that. For me, the B3 pretty much killed or at least was on par with pretty much ANY headphone I tried while having them and that list includes Mad Dogs, HD25-1 II, KEF M200, Aurisonics Rockets and some others as well. As mentioned above, those aim to be as neutral as possible


----------



## Starfield

prognathous said:


> I recently bought a Havi B3 Pro-1 and I'm not excited by its sound. It's clear for an IEM, but is relatively thin and seriously lacks bass without heavy EQ. In short, it isn't even remotely competitive with any of my non-IEM headphones, including even the least ambitious ones like the Sennheiser PX100. Is there any chance that any of the IEMs mentioned here would be better than the Havi, or should I just give up on the concept of IEM? I'm not going to buy anything more expensive than the Havi just to find out...


 
 I haven't tried Havi so far, but I've heard that they need a good source to really shine. Maybe that's what happened? What source did you use? 
 As someone that is used to some pricier IEM's (Earsonics Velvet, Shure SE846, JH Roxanne, etc) and full size cans (Q701, Philips X2, Sennheiser HD800, HE560), I can't agree that full size headphones are just better than IEMs. That's is a discussion that is quite common in this forum, and I really suggest that you try a couple more, experience a bit more and then take a conclusion. Both have their pros and cons.
 You may be loosing quite a bit of fun if you give up just now!


----------



## Inszy

ofir said:


> those aim to be as neutral as possible



No, they aren't. Roll-off on both sides and a lot of harmonic distortion.
You can like they sound, but they aren't neutral (or natural).


----------



## RedJohn456

inszy said:


> No, they aren't. Roll-off on both sides and a lot of harmonic distortion.
> You can like they sound, but they aren't neutral (or natural).


 

 you never miss an opportunity to take pot shots at the B3 Pro 1, do you?


----------



## Prognathous

@RedJohn456, I'm using the Havi with a FiiO X3-II set to High gain. It drives my DT990-250Ohm easily, so I don't think power is an issue. Speaking of the DT990, they are my favorite headphones, so you could say that their sound signature is close to what I like (though I do sometimes use EQ to bring down the treble a bit). I am getting a good seal with the Havi using the foam tips. For some odd reason the ear hooks seem to improve the sound, though it could be some other change (I'm constantly tampering with the EQ and fit). 
  
 I mostly listen to jazz, but also some rock and metal. As for budget, I didn't have anything specific in mind. It just that reading the last few pages of this thread there are user opinions about headphones that are less expensive than the Havi and that reportedly sound great (some by made by brands I've never heard of). It's quite tempting and not too risky an experiment, but the selection is large.
  
 @Ofir, your glowing recommendation of the Havi and the headphones you compare them with makes me think that I shouldn't give up on them just yet. Maybe some burn in and further tweaking is needed? As I mentioned above, I do hear clear improvements using the ear hooks and not being shy on EQ, even if it means raising the lower bands to levels I've never used with other headphones. It does make them sound much better, even if some would consider it to be against the rules 
  
 @Starfield, not giving up on IEMs just yet. That's one reason I follow this thread. I'm very intrigued by the JVC HA-FXH30 ($60) and Zero Audio Tenore ZH-DX200-CT ($35). Too bad there's no way to try IEMs before buying (though I wouldn't want to try them anyway without new tips).


----------



## RedJohn456

prognathous said:


>


 

 The DT990 has enhanced bass with a v shape sound signature right? The havi won't fit your tastes in that case. Also, the foam reduces treble energy, so that will make it worse for metal and Jazz (both of whom which need good treble) I personally listened to a lot of metal on my Havi but because of the laid back sound signature and clarity.
  
 I haven't heard a lot of these but these are the names that come to mind, might be worth it to keep em on your list:
 - Ostry Kc06 or Kc06a
 - VSonic VSD3 (I have, is enjoyable and has a nice sound), VSD3S (less bass I think)
 - VSonic VSD5
 - McCaw GTS 100
  
 Avoid the tenore, they have notoriously bad quality control (there is a term for it TTS or typical tenore syndrome). And from what I hear they have a laid back treble with good extension, so it might not work as well for jazz and metal
  
 I am sure others can recommend a greater variety. But those are some of the more tried and tested ones imo


----------



## Prognathous

Yes, the DT990 sound is considered V shaped, but I personally don't feel they have too much bass (which is something I can't say about their highs). It's funny, I never considered myself to be a bass head. As it turns out, I might just be.
  
 Thanks for the suggestions for alternative IEMs. Time to read some reviews


----------



## RedJohn456

prognathous said:


> Yes, the DT990 sound is considered V shaped, but I personally don't feel they have too much bass (which is something I can't say about their highs). It's funny, I never considered myself to be a bass head. As it turns out, I might just be.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions for alternative IEMs. Time to read some reviews


 

 Not a bad thing to be a bass head, I am a bass head too. Oddly enough it was the Havi that made helped me appreciate quality bass more than quantity. 
  
 Midbass emphasis just doesn't do it for me anymore


----------



## B9Scrambler

prognathous said:


>





> @Starfield, not giving up on IEMs just yet. That's one reason I follow this thread. I'm very intrigued by the JVC HA-FXH30 ($60) and Zero Audio Tenore ZH-DX200-CT ($35). Too bad there's no way to try IEMs before buying (though I wouldn't want to try them anyway without new tips).


 
  
 Take a chance and order the FXH30. They are fantastic earphones, easily on the level of the Dunu Titan 1 @115 USD (better to me) and at almost half the price to boot (mind you the Titan's do come with a much more extensive accessory kit if that's important to you).


----------



## mochill

So obravo is of $2usd


----------



## LaurenceF

At last - my sample Gediao "IEMs?" have arrived at my Chinese "friend"..!
 AND, I got them for free! Only have to pay the international shipping!
  
  


Spoiler: GD 400






  
  
  


Spoiler: GD-1






  
  
  


Spoiler: GD95


----------



## B9Scrambler

Those look neat. Any first impressions to share!?


----------



## LaurenceF

b9scrambler said:


> Those look neat. Any first impressions to share!?


 
 No, sorry...
 Time for some nice international transit now...


----------



## Inszy

redjohn456 said:


> you never miss an opportunity to take pot shots at the B3 Pro 1, do you?


 
 Nah. I just don't like when somebody mislead people just because he likes some earphones. No matter whether it's Havi, Shure or Phonak.


----------



## B9Scrambler

laurencef said:


> No, sorry...
> Time for some nice international transit now...




Okay. I'll be looking out for you impressions. Safe travels!!


----------



## Charliemotta

inszy said:


> Nah. I just don't like when somebody mislead people just because he likes some earphones. No matter whether it's Havi, Shure or Phonak.


 
  


inszy said:


> Nah. I just don't like when somebody mislead people just because he likes some earphones. No matter whether it's Havi, Shure or Phonak.


 
 You just described *yourself* perfectly.


----------



## LaurenceF

b9scrambler said:


> Okay. I'll be looking out for you impressions. Safe travels!!


 
 Well, I meant for the IEMs. 
 Lol...


----------



## B9Scrambler

laurencef said:


> Well, I meant for the IEMs.
> Lol...




Oh...hahahha! My bad


----------



## peter123

inszy said:


> Nah. I just don't like when somebody mislead people just because he likes some earphones. No matter whether it's Havi, Shure or Phonak.




Or the Tenores........


----------



## Inszy

Yes, or the Tenores.
  


charliemotta said:


> You just described *yourself* perfectly.


 
 When I write about any earphones "aim to be as neutral as possible"? I have to apologize when someone is lying?


----------



## Prognathous

Do any of those sub-$50 IEMs have a "shoulder rest" like this one?


----------



## clee290

What IEM is it? The picture doesn't load for me.


----------



## Inszy

Panasonic RP-HJE300.


----------



## Charliemotta

inszy said:


> Yes, or the Tenores.
> 
> When I write about any earphones "aim to be as neutral as possible"? I have to apologize when someone is lying?


 
 Yes you must.  Plus doughnuts for everyone!!


----------



## Prognathous

clee290 said:


> What IEM is it? The picture doesn't load for me.


 
  
 Here's the picture again, hosted on head-fi.org:
  
  

  
 The picture quality is much worse (why do they compress so much?), but it's easy to see the part I'm referring to. Any good IEM with similar design?


----------



## RedJohn456

charliemotta said:


> You just described *yourself* perfectly.


----------



## clee290

prognathous said:


> Here's the picture again, hosted on head-fi.org:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hm yes, I see what you're referring to. I don't think I've ever seen anything like that before, unfortunately.


----------



## Inszy

Most BT earphones has similiar neckband.


----------



## TwinACStacks

aadee said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rock-Luxury-Zircon-stereo-earphone-Headset-In-Ear-handsfree-Headphones-3-5mm-Earbuds-for-iPhone-Samsung/32371508014.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I bought These based entirely on this Thread. I have had them for about a week.
  
*BUY THESE NOW.*
  
 They would be insanely good at a moderate $100 to $150 price range. At $12 or so I'm getting a couple more pairs. One for My Wife and a spare. They are like everything that a Havi would like to be--- INCLUDING way easier to drive. A little extra Bass BUT they are Very tip dependent so you can change the EQ just by Various Tip selection.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I bought These from this Thread. I have had them for about a week.
> 
> *BUY THESE NOW.*
> 
> ...




OK, you've sold me on them. If they turn out to be another Ivery IS-1 I'm going to add you to my "do not trust" list for all time.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> OK, you've sold me on them. If they turn out to be another Ivery IS-1 I'm going to add you to my "do not trust" list for all time.


 





 Yyyyyes..... but you can't hate me a lot for $13....
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Yyyyyes..... but you can't hate me a lot for $13....
> 
> TWIN



Oh no, no hatred involved or anything like that. I'll just ignore any future recommendations. I have a hunch though that you know your stuff .


----------



## jant71

prognathous said:


> Here's the picture again, hosted on head-fi.org:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Why didn't you say neckstrap phones  https://www.google.com/search?q=neckstrap+headphones&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CCYQsARqFQoTCLf0sMfyvccCFcgaPgoddxcA7A&biw=1200&bih=574
 Search Neck chain headphones or Neck strap headphones, or Neckstrap etc. esp. images like in the link and see what you get. They are really only Japan mostly where they were most popular so JVC, Sony, Panasonic made most of them. Some Samsungs as well.
  


twinacstacks said:


> I bought These based entirely on this Thread. I have had them for about a week.
> 
> *BUY THESE NOW.*
> 
> ...


 

 Nice find! Fancy looking. Seem ~$11 with on app purchase! A little extra bass than the Havi?? Not such a bad thing
  
 On Amazon as well(for a little more $$) if you want them Monday with 2-day, lol!
 http://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Headphones-Universal-Headsets-Braided/dp/B00YMIDLN4


----------



## jant71

I found the FXT200 difficult in what their ceiling is. Other reviews range from not that hot to ranking above the FX750 and CKR9. Unfortunately they seem to be more down in the reviews here on head-fi and better reviewed in Japan for some reason.
  
 Either they can beat the E2c, beat up the E2c or destroy the E2C depending on how you get along with them and how much bass you want. If you want more bass maybe the FXT200LTD is the better choice. Other choices as well like the new FXH's like B9Scrambler is touting which should beat the E2c and may be a more "sure thing".


----------



## PeterDLai

twinacstacks said:


> I bought These based entirely on this Thread. I have had them for about a week.
> 
> *BUY THESE NOW.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you saying that these are on the same level as your TITAN 1?


----------



## Prognathous

jant71 said:


> Why didn't you say neckstrap phones  https://www.google.com/search?q=neckstrap+headphones&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CCYQsARqFQoTCLf0sMfyvccCFcgaPgoddxcA7A&biw=1200&bih=574
> Search Neck chain headphones or Neck strap headphones, or Neckstrap etc. esp. images like in the link and see what you get. They are really only Japan mostly where they were most popular so JVC, Sony, Panasonic made most of them. Some Samsungs as well.


 
  
 Perfect! Now I know what to look for. Thank you!


----------



## jant71

You still need to do homework to find what is available to you and better than your Panny's.


----------



## slowpickr

The Amazon review is not very convincing on the Rock Zircons... "bass is hardly noticeable so don't expect much". Of course I always take Amazon reviews with a grain of salt anyway.


----------



## leobigfield

twinacstacks said:


> I bought These based entirely on this Thread. I have had them for about a week.
> 
> *BUY THESE NOW.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 More impressions please...


----------



## jericm

Hey guys. Made an account on here purely to see if I could get some opinions. I play live in a band setting 3 times a week using an in-ear monitor system that I mix myself. I play electric guitar and it's more mid-high heavy, although we have around 14 channels that I control levels with using an aviom.
  
 I'd been using Shure se215's but they just broke. I always run one-ear out and pan most of the instruments into the one in my ear, that way I can hear what's in the house.
  
 I'm looking for a sub $100 in-ear monitor specifically for live use. I jump around a lot, so over-ear is essential. I unfortunately ordered some TTPOD T1-E's earlier today but am thinking that was a mistake. I got drawn in by the whole dual-driver thing. I'm considering canceling the order.
  
 Any suggestions? I'm wanting something that looks like the Vsonic VSD3/5 or TTPOD T2. I honestly have no clue what to look for.
  
 The music we play is more light-rock. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## twister6

jericm said:


> Hey guys. Made an account on here purely to see if I could get some opinions. I play live in a band setting 3 times a week using an in-ear monitor system that I mix myself. I play electric guitar and it's more mid-high heavy, although we have around 14 channels that I control levels with using an aviom.
> 
> I'd been using Shure se215's but they just broke. I always run one-ear out and pan most of the instruments into the one in my ear, that way I can hear what's in the house.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try these: http://www.meelec.com/M6_PRO_Musician_s_In_Ear_Monitors_p/ep-m6pro-cl-mee.htm


----------



## jericm

twister6 said:


> Try these: http://www.meelec.com/M6_PRO_Musician_s_In_Ear_Monitors_p/ep-m6pro-cl-mee.htm


 

 Not a bad option! Would these be better than the TTPOD T1e's that I have on order? I noticed that these are a single dynamic driver only.


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> OK, you've sold me on them. If they turn out to be another Ivery IS-1 I'm going to add you to my "do not trust" list for all time.


 
 A little too late, but here's a simple explanation.....
  
 Eventually, they sold the Ivery IS-1's with *two different type diaphragms*......I have them both!
  
 The positive ratings....
 IVERY IS-1/*LIBERTY* 8mm version -vivid and clear with sub-bass impact
  
 The negative ratings....
 IVERY IS-1/*HIPUT* 10mm version -too warm, *they have terrible mid-bass bloat that bleeds into the lower mid-range*
  
  
 .....still love the sound of the Liberty version. They were around $8 dollars at the time?


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> The Amazon review is not very convincing on the Rock Zircons... "bass is hardly noticeable so don't expect much". Of course I always take Amazon reviews with a grain of salt anyway.


 






 I'm still laughing. Some fool who knows nothing about fitting or rolling Eartips obviously must have written that. These are VERY sensitive to eartip differences, Probably more so than phones Like The Deltas I have with interchangeable nozzles. They have enough Bass that it's scary. DEPENDING on which tip you use. Stock installed tips are a little shallow and lean towards treble. I have Auvio Large, (Sony hybrid clone only heavier material from Radio Shack), with a Wide Bore and they sound Fantastic. However they also sound really good with the Generic Black silicone tips you find included with most KZ Earphones which are Narrow Bore. With These you get a little Treble reduction but retain the Bass.
  
 BTW: Don't let the listed Frequency Range fool you 20-20,000 kHz is a very common Spec and probably an extremely conservative one at that. I know for a FACT it is in this case.
  
 TRUST OLD TWIN. You want these. Great Cheap Earphones. pick up a pair and we will start an appreciation thread, yep I think they are worthy of it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jericm

I was reading that the M6's have a recessed midrange. Wouldn't that be bad for what I'm trying to do? Idk! I'm open to them, I just need to do some digging.
  
 Any other suggestions? I might just stick with the ttpod t1e's since I already ordered them. Unless there is something way better!
  
 Thanks for the helps guys!


----------



## TwinACStacks

leobigfield said:


> More impressions please...


 





 Leo, They are $13 earphones. Get a Pair and we will start us a Thread about 'em. I'd love to hear your impression as well as everyone else's.
  
 Don't let the price fool you, I think these could actually become the New FOTM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Leo, They are $13 earphones. Get a Pair and we will start us a Thread about 'em. I'd love to hear your impression as well as everyone else's.
> 
> Don't let the price fool you, I think these could actually become the New FOTM.
> 
> TWIN




$13 can be a fair amount to some folks. Especially if you have a wife like me that spends money like the US government.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I bought These based entirely on this Thread. I have had them for about a week.
> 
> *BUY THESE NOW.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I saw them before on taobao website. They sell a lot of different electronic gadgets here in China. They do look sweet, though. I'll give them a shot!
  
 -Thanks for the info 'Twins'.


----------



## Raddiqal11

jericm said:


> Hey guys. Made an account on here purely to see if I could get some opinions. I play live in a band setting 3 times a week using an in-ear monitor system that I mix myself. I play electric guitar and it's more mid-high heavy, although we have around 14 channels that I control levels with using an aviom.
> 
> I'd been using Shure se215's but they just broke. I always run one-ear out and pan most of the instruments into the one in my ear, that way I can hear what's in the house.
> 
> ...




I had the TTPOD T1-E for about 6 months before exchanging them due to a broken shell and had them sold. 

I would suggest sticking to them. They are some of they best earphones I've used (although I don't have much to compare with, currently using a Aurisonics ASG 1.3) . I also wear them over the ear, just switch the sides around. Make sure you check the T1-E thread for fitment tips. I used them for running and gymming. The only thing you can't use them for is sleeping. 

T1-E Ex-Blue Team member


----------



## Raddiqal11

Oops sorry for double post. Realised that for your usage the T1-E may not be able to stay put in your ears. I would suggest the aurisonics ASG 1.3 purely due to the super comfortable and secure fit. However the early treble roll-off may not suit your sonic requirements. 

The vsd3 seems like a very good choice. They are getting great reviews but I've never used one so I wouldn't comment further.


----------



## jericm

raddiqal11 said:


> Oops sorry for double post. Realised that for your usage the T1-E may not be able to stay put in your ears. I would suggest the aurisonics ASG 1.3 purely due to the super comfortable and secure fit. However the early treble roll-off may not suit your sonic requirements.
> 
> The vsd3 seems like a very good choice. They are getting great reviews but I've never used one so I wouldn't comment further.


 

 Thanks for the input! I'm honestly leaning towards the Vsonic's right now. Would there be a significant advantage for me with the VSD5 vs. the VSD3S?


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> I saw them before on taobao website. They sell a lot of different electronic gadgets here in China. They do look sweet, though. I'll give them a shot!
> 
> -Thanks for the info 'Twins'.


 





 Thanx Clear. Hey, tell me what you think. They certainly surprised the heck out of me. I bought them Because they were Pretty and looked to be well made. I really didn't expect them to sound this good.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ZapX629

jericm said:


> Hey guys. Made an account on here purely to see if I could get some opinions. I play live in a band setting 3 times a week using an in-ear monitor system that I mix myself. I play electric guitar and it's more mid-high heavy, although we have around 14 channels that I control levels with using an aviom.
> 
> I'd been using Shure se215's but they just broke. I always run one-ear out and pan most of the instruments into the one in my ear, that way I can hear what's in the house.
> 
> ...


 

 Look into the IM series from Audio Technica maybe. I like the IM50 and IM70 better than the VSonic (much more durable and  a better midrange). They aren't going to be perfect for recording, but for use as a live monitor I think you'd like them quite a bit.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> $13 can be a fair amount to some folks. Especially if you have a wife like me that spends money like the US government.


 





 I know what you mean. Yesterday mine walked in with a MUST- HAVE $60 Comforter for the bed.
  
 It's August and 90 Degrees out.....
  
 I NEED a comforter.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

jericm said:


> Thanks for the input! I'm honestly leaning towards the Vsonic's right now. Would there be a significant advantage for me with the VSD5 vs. the VSD3S?




The Ttpod's does also have recessed mids as well as rolled off highs. I also believe you'll have a problem witj keeping these safely in your ears for your intended use. 




zapx629 said:


> Look into the IM series from Audio Technica maybe. I like the IM50 and IM70 better than the VSonic (much more durable and  a better midrange). They aren't going to be perfect for recording, but for use as a live monitor I think you'd like them quite a bit.




+1 for the IM50/70. They won't be perfect but they'll be better than the SE215. They're also very well built.


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> I'm still laughing. Some fool who knows nothing about fitting or rolling Eartips obviously must have written that. These are VERY sensitive to eartip differences, Probably more so than phones Like The Deltas I have with interchangeable nozzles. They have enough Bass that it's scary. DEPENDING on which tip you use. Stock installed tips are a little shallow and lean towards treble. I have Auvio Large, (Sony hybrid clone only heavier material from Radio Shack), with a Wide Bore and they sound Fantastic. However they also sound really good with the Generic Black silicone tips you find included with most KZ Earphones which are Narrow Bore. With These you get a little Treble reduction but retain the Bass.
> 
> BTW: Don't let the listed Frequency Range fool you 20-20,000 kHz is a very common Spec and probably an extremely conservative one at that. I know for a FACT it is in this case.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are they any better then Hyperion?


----------



## Raddiqal11

jericm said:


> Thanks for the input! I'm honestly leaning towards the Vsonic's right now. Would there be a significant advantage for me with the VSD5 vs. the VSD3S?




Hey I went through the mass of reviews. I've read too much. However I feel that the best iems you'll want to have a look at will be the GR07 BE (the MKII may suffice but there will be less bass, not lacking just less) and the other is the new Fidue A73. @hisoundfi rated these very highly and I'm actually dying to listen to them but that will have to wait. These two are over the 100 limit but I think you should continously upgrade! The curse of head-fi, you'll always find there's something better than the ones of your head.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx Clear. Hey, tell me what you think. They certainly surprised the heck out of me. I bought them Because they were Pretty and looked to be well made. I really didn't expect them to sound this good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OK, I'll let you know once I get them.


----------



## Inszy

jericm said:


> I was reading that the M6's have a recessed midrange. Wouldn't that be bad for what I'm trying to do?


 
 M6 have recessed mids. M6 Pro don't (but they would have lack of bass for you).


----------



## ozkan

Do you recommend Panasonic RP-HTF600S?
  
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-RP-HTF600-S-Stereo-Over-ear-Headphones/dp/B004MMEI8W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_28?ie=UTF8&refRID=15JDRWR8B9CQC3MMCNH3


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> OK, I'll let you know once I get them.


 





 Cool. I own almost every KZ Earphone, These are a cut above. They easily rival the Havi pro1s EQ and Sound Stage, but are easier to drive and have more balls in the Bass dept.
  
 JMHO They get my vote for FOTM.
  
 As they burn in I'm Liking these VJJB Twin drivers too. A little Darker but quite nice.
  
 Right Now I'm currently Burning in:
 1 KZ EDSE (wifes)
 2 KZ ED10 (wifes)
 3 VJJB Twin Driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 4 Rock luxury Zircon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 5 MOAOL MP850
 6 Bette F3 twin Driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 And I recently got so pissed off at the Earmax ER610 (THE ABSOLUTE WORST EARPHONE I HAVE EVER HEARD), that I cut the Cables into 4 inch pieces and took both Bodies out on the front cement porch and smashed them Flat with a Framing Hammer. It's a shame something that well built sounded *SO* bad, but they had to die.
  
 I then put them in a Walmart shopping bag and threw them in the Dumpster. They *HAD* to die.
  
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

BTW I'm starting to really appreciate the Bette F3 hybrid Drivers (32 Ohm, 10mm driver).
  
 At 35 Hours some serious Low end is developing and getting Tight. These could possibly rival the Dunu DN 2000 or 2000j. I've listened to both, the older 2000s for about a month on loan and the 2000j briefly. But they all strike me as having similar sound signatures, even though the Bette is 2 driver like the DN1000 it has a slightly different EQ.
  
 Too early to tell at this point. But I'm Hopeful.
  
 LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Cool. I own almost every KZ Earphone, These are a cut above. They easily rival the Havi pro1s EQ and Sound Stage, but are easier to drive and have more balls in the Bass dept.
> 
> JMHO They get my vote for FOTM.
> 
> ...


 

 My Earmax ER610 are settling with dust at home, while I still don't know what to do with them yet. Maybe a special project of changing them to dynamics.....still don't know. Evil thoughts did come to my mind like "Hulk Smash"!
 .....but maybe not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS. My Chinese co-worker jumped on the Rock Luxury Zircon, as well. We will both receive our package the same day.


----------



## 1clearhead

@TwinACStacks,
  
 How do the Rock Luxury Zircon compare to the KZ ATE. It's so hard to picture the RLZ being that much better.
  
 Are they more similar than different?


----------



## satansmutt

I had the Earmax ER610 I wanted to like them and gave them every chance but in the end decided the best thing to do was destroy them.





 satans justice was swift and brutal
  
 I had the MOAOL MP850 but gave them away, they just had to much bass
  
 Iv'e got the VJJB1s and for the price they are excellent and get better with more play time
  
  
 Maybe I will try out those Rock luxury Zircons


----------



## TwinACStacks

satansmutt said:


> I had the Earmax ER610 I wanted to like them and gave them every chance but in the end decided the best thing to do was destroy them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 satan, I see we have similar tastes. BY ALL MEANS get the ROCKS. You will love them. They are really tip-dependent for SQ. Almost like interchangeable nozzles sensitive. I like wide bore Hybrids on them. PLUS they are very high Quality in their construction.
  
 Surprised the crap outta me.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> My Earmax ER610 are settling with dust at home, while I still don't know what to do with them yet. Maybe a special project of changing them to dynamics.....still don't know. Evil thoughts did come to my mind like "Hulk Smash"!
> .....but maybe not yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Let me know what you think as soon as you have a handle on them. OTB they were excellent, with a few hours they are merely superb. Let me know so I don't think I've:  A. Lost my mind or B. Have lost my ability to hear correctly.
  
 I'm at that age you know where both choices are distinct possibilities.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> @TwinACStacks,
> 
> How do the Rock Luxury Zircon compare to the KZ ATE. It's so hard to picture the RLZ being that much better.
> 
> Are they more similar than different?


 





 I like them better. The ATEs are darker overall and not as distinct as the Rocks. They are crystal-clear, and with correct tips have tremendous lows, but not overpowering the other frequencies.
  
 PLUS although I like the ATEs, they are over-Ears and I prefer downcabling just for convenience of insertion on the fly.
  








 TWIN


----------



## stilleh

twinacstacks said:


> I'm still laughing. Some fool who knows nothing about fitting or rolling Eartips obviously must have written that. These are VERY sensitive to eartip differences, Probably more so than phones Like The Deltas I have with interchangeable nozzles. They have enough Bass that it's scary. DEPENDING on which tip you use. Stock installed tips are a little shallow and lean towards treble. I have Auvio Large, (Sony hybrid clone only heavier material from Radio Shack), with a Wide Bore and they sound Fantastic. However they also sound really good with the Generic Black silicone tips you find included with most KZ Earphones which are Narrow Bore. With These you get a little Treble reduction but retain the Bass.
> 
> BTW: Don't let the listed Frequency Range fool you 20-20,000 kHz is a very common Spec and probably an extremely conservative one at that. I know for a FACT it is in this case.
> 
> ...




Dammit! I promised myself to go easy and not get all haywire in this thread... Oh well, ordered me a pair and also a pair of KZ ATE... My dream of a pair of Shure se846 is just going further and further into the horizon...


----------



## 1clearhead

stilleh said:


> Dammit! I promised myself to go easy and not get all haywire in this thread... Oh well, ordered me a pair and also a pair of KZ ATE... My dream of a pair of Shure se846 is just going further and further into the horizon...


 

 Nah! Don't feel so bad. Maybe these might just save you a bunch.....!!!
  
 Found them on sale "right now" at Aliexpress website Sold By Anna Outdoor Club China (Mainland)
  
 AKG K3003 (3-way hybrid) by **** going for only $74.10 US dollars!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
  
 Also at 'TwinACStacks -I believe you were waiting for these to go cheaper. Ha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .....these are my top hybrids with the red tuning ports.
  
 Also, check out the rest of their earphone products. There prices are insane!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Earphone/1188276_502231659.html


----------



## eaglearrow

1clearhead said:


> Nah! Don't feel so bad. Maybe these might just save you a bunch.....!!!
> 
> Found them on sale "right now" at Aliexpress website Sold By Anna Outdoor Club China (Mainland)
> 
> ...


 
 1clearhead, have u ever compared these to our big boys like A83 or Dn2k? if yes, whats your take on them ? planning to jump on these diy k3003 but wanna know more abt them


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I'm not a big believer in burn in. Maybe because the only IEM I ever tried to burn in was the SIDY DGS100 and that's only cause I hated its sibilant treble right out of the box and it was a bit too pricey to give up on it right away. Now I can definitely state that I have experienced the effect of burn in. I think, though, that burn in has a more perceivable effect on BA drivers than on dynamic ones.
  
 After burning in the ER610 for about a 100 hours, I can definitely say that their sound improved... Just not enough...
  
 I tried tip rolling and found that they are extremely tip dependent.
  

  
 But no matter which tip I tried, I could'n find a combination that yielded a big enough improvement.
  
 So the ER610 are now spare parts...

  
 And on a different note... What are those Bette IEMs? Another Chinese DIY?


----------



## TwinACStacks

hal rockwell said:


> I'm not a big believer in burn in. Maybe because the only IEM I ever tried to burn in was the SIDY DGS100 and that's only cause I hated its sibilant treble right out of the box and it was a bit too pricey to give up on it right away. Now I can definitely state that I have experienced the effect of burn in. I think, though, that burn in has a more perceivable effect on BA drivers than on dynamic ones.
> 
> After burning in the ER610 for about a 100 hours, I can definitely say that their sound improved... Just not enough...
> 
> ...


 






 Wow. those come apart much nicer than mine did with a Framing Hammer....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

stilleh said:


> Dammit! I promised myself to go easy and not get all haywire in this thread... Oh well, ordered me a pair and also a pair of KZ ATE... My dream of a pair of Shure se846 is just going further and further into the horizon...


 





 You'll like the ATE's as well. I have both the Silver and Clear versions and they do sound a little different from each other. I think it's due to the different densities of the two different types of Plastic shells.
  
 These inexpensive Sub- $100 Chinese earphones are getting better all the time. Pretty soon Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic are going to have to reduce their pricing.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

eaglearrow said:


> 1clearhead, have u ever compared these to our big boys like A83 or Dn2k? if yes, whats your take on them ? planning to jump on these diy k3003 but wanna know more abt them


 
 Only compared them with the Dn2k......
  
 The k3003 just seams to do everything right. It has some of the best texture and details in bass I personally ever heard and the MIDS are as lively as being on stage with just about any artist you want to see live in concert. The highs are detailed and vivid never showing any signs of sounding harsh, but only a clear ambient presentation. Overall, presentation and balance on different levels in choice of music is really satisfying.
  
 With the Dn2k's, I tried very hard to like them, but they are just too bright for my ears and the bass sounds too soft and not textured enough to my liking. Though, the Highs and the MID'S are brilliant they're just too over-the-top for me at times. Clear midrange and clear sub-bass is there strong point, but lacks mid-bass and better texture on the lower midrange (just my personal preference on what I hear).
  
 Hope this give you an idea.....
  


hal rockwell said:


> I'm not a big believer in burn in. Maybe because the only IEM I ever tried to burn in was the SIDY DGS100 and that's only cause I hated its sibilant treble right out of the box and it was a bit too pricey to give up on it right away. Now I can definitely state that I have experienced the effect of burn in. I think, though, that burn in has a more perceivable effect on BA drivers than on dynamic ones.
> 
> After burning in the ER610 for about a 100 hours, I can definitely say that their sound improved... Just not enough...
> 
> ...


 
 How did you take them apart? I'm trying to do the same to mine.
  
 -Need some help.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

1clearhead said:


> Only compared them with the Dn2k......
> 
> The k3003 just seams to do everything right. It has some of the best texture and details in bass I personally ever heard and the MIDS are as lively as being on stage with just about any artist you want to see live in concert. The highs are detailed and vivid never showing any signs of sounding harsh, but only a clear ambient presentation. Overall, presentation and balance on different levels in choice of music is really satisfying.
> 
> ...




One earpiece was easier to take apart than the other. Probably one was better glued than the other. The earpiece is made of two parts. I just clamped the rear part of the earpiece in a vise and twisted the front piece with a a pair of pliers.


----------



## 1clearhead

hal rockwell said:


> One earpiece was easier to take apart than the other. Probably one was better glued than the other. The earpiece is made of two parts. I just clamped the rear part of the earpiece in a vise and twisted the front piece with a a pair of pliers.


 

 Good to know!
  
 I'll try to dismantle mine this week. If I'm successful with no dents or scratches? I'll try to mount some dynamics in their.
  
 Hope it works.


----------



## Whitigir

benz0 said:


> I suspect with these super cheap dual Ba and even dynamic earphones, is that they aren't tuned properly? The company doesn't pay someone to professionally tune the drivers, and that's why they sound so blah, meh, and yuck. The drivers are bought in bulk, put into a shell, and performance is basically the natural limitations of an untuned driver. My theory. I could be wrong?




You are almost correct ! Good drivers without proper tuning and quality cross over and or components would be just nothing. This effect is clearly seen in large rig home system. If you have 100,000 speakers and the rest of your system is meh...you will have mehhhh sonic quality. Also the person who tune it for you . But after all, if you are a hardcore audiophile, it is taste preferences.


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Only compared them with the Dn2k......
> 
> The k3003 just seams to do everything right. It has some of the best texture and details in bass I personally ever heard and the MIDS are as lively as being on stage with just about any artist you want to see live in concert. The highs are detailed and vivid never showing any signs of sounding harsh, but only a clear ambient presentation. Overall, presentation and balance on different levels in choice of music is really satisfying.
> 
> ...


 





 I did it with a Framing Hammer. Unfortunately I can't seem to get them to fit back together....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hal Rockwell

benz0 said:


> I suspect with these super cheap dual Ba and even dynamic earphones, is that they aren't tuned properly? The company doesn't pay someone to professionally tune the drivers, and that's why they sound so blah, meh, and yuck. The drivers are bought in bulk, put into a shell, and performance is basically the natural limitations of an untuned driver. My theory. I could be wrong?


 
  
 I don't think that ER610 can be called a dual BA IEM to begin with. It incorporates a knowles DTEC-30265-000 driver which has two identical sound producing elements with a single sound port. What it does is basically increase output. It does not broaden the frequency response range. This driver can be used on its own in a hearing aid device, but to make a HI-FI IEM out of it it needs another BA driver to handle the higher frequencies since this one only goes up to about 10KHz and starts dropping in amplitude from about 3KHz. The parts for manufacturing a dynamic IEM is cheaper but the R&D is more costly. Dynamic drivers can be bought from tons of manufacturers worldwide, but BA drivers are manufactured by a handful of companies around the globe. BA tuning is relatively simple as long as you follow some rules laid down by the driver manufacturer, have some knowledge in electronics and physics, a measuring device and patience. I share your thought on the manufacturing process of cheap BA IEMs. The manufacturer spends all the funds on purchasing the drivers but is left with no budget to properly tune them and sells it as is using the BA driver as an incentive for people to purchase it. It's probably the case with Earmax. I wish that they would make another dynamic driver IEM instead of the ER610. Use cheap, well tuned, dynamic driver, like the ones that they used in their previous models. ER100 is one of those models and it still is one of my all time favorite IEMs.​


----------



## slowpickr

One set of Rock Zircons ordered. ETA this coming Wednesday.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> One set of Rock Zircons ordered. ETA this coming Wednesday.


 





  Yeeeeaaaahhhhh Boy.....
  









 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Yeeeeaaaahhhhh Boy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hope its not like how it was for the R2A, TOTL best to being sold in like 2 weeks   I kid i kid


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> Hope its not like how it was for the R2A, TOTL best to being sold in like 2 weeks   I kid i kid




Used Amazon Prime so returns are easy .


----------



## eaglearrow

1clearhead said:


> Only compared them with the Dn2k......
> 
> The k3003 just seams to do everything right. It has some of the best texture and details in bass I personally ever heard and the MIDS are as lively as being on stage with just about any artist you want to see live in concert. The highs are detailed and vivid never showing any signs of sounding harsh, but only a clear ambient presentation. Overall, presentation and balance on different levels in choice of music is really satisfying.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you 1clearhead. Yes it did help. 1 more thing, the link you posted are of the same diy k3003 right?


----------



## PeterDLai

1clearhead said:


> Nah! Don't feel so bad. Maybe these might just save you a bunch.....!!!
> 
> Found them on sale "right now" at Aliexpress website Sold By Anna Outdoor Club China (Mainland)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are the Sound Phil K5 (dynamic-only) easily distinguishable from the DIY K3003 (3-way hybrid)? Based on the inventory in your profile, they both use the AKG K3003 housing and are both DIY models by ****/Feel Audio, so I'd want to be sure that the money is spent on the 3-way hybrid version and not the dynamic-only model that you favor the cheap KZ ED9/ED10 over.
  
*EDIT: *Never mind, found the answer myself. I believe these are the Sound Phil K5?


----------



## eaglearrow

peterdlai said:


> Are the Sound Phil K5 (dynamic-only) easily distinguishable from the DIY K3003 (3-way hybrid)? Based on the inventory in your profile, they both use the AKG K3003 housing and are both DIY models by ****/Feel Audio, so I'd want to be sure that the money is spent on the 3-way hybrid version and not the dynamic-only model that you favor the cheap KZ ED9/ED10 over.
> 
> *EDIT: *Never mind, found the answer myself. I believe these are the Sound Phil K5?


 
 Well, just now i spoke to the seller if it was the K3003 diy model with 2BA+1DD.. He replied with a 'yes'.
  
 Edit: He also has another K3003i look-alike model for $15ish. I presume that might be the SP k5


----------



## salawat

Just purchased these, let's see how they are.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-X6-Super-Bass-Headphones-Original-Professional-Monitoring-Headphones-HIFI-Headsets-DJ-Earphones-Universal-3-5MM/32353610796.html


----------



## Hal Rockwell

salawat said:


> Just purchased these, let's see how they are.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-X6-Super-Bass-Headphones-Original-Professional-Monitoring-Headphones-HIFI-Headsets-DJ-Earphones-Universal-3-5MM/32353610796.html




Is QKZ has some kind of affiliation with KZ?


----------



## 1clearhead

eaglearrow said:


> Thank you 1clearhead. Yes it did help. 1 more thing, the link you posted are of the same diy k3003 right?


 
  
  


eaglearrow said:


> Well, just now i spoke to the seller if it was the K3003 diy model with 2BA+1DD.. He replied with a 'yes'.
> 
> Edit: He also has another K3003i look-alike model for $15ish. I presume that might be the SP k5


 

 Yes, the lower price model would be the SP K5. It sounds very similar to the DUNU Titan 1's/Fiio EX1. That's why I never bothered getting any of those two models. This model should rate higher than my ED10 or ED9, but it is not one of my favorite sound signatures while others might feel to differ once they listen to them. So, it's all about personal preference. The reason I didn't rate my ATE's above the K5 is because the over ear wires and the fit can be a bit bulky for me. But, overall all four of my top dynamics has different taste and sound signatures to them that could have gone either way for me in just sound alone. Basically, I like to shop smart and inexpensive as much as posible.
  
 .....On another note, course them Earmax ER610's! How dare they not sound good!


----------



## eaglearrow

1clearhead said:


> Yes, the lower price model would be the SP K5. It sounds very similar to the DUNU Titan 1's/Fiio EX1. That's why I never bothered getting any of those two models. This model should rate higher than my ED10 or ED9, but it is not one of my favorite sound signatures while others might feel to differ once they listen to them. So, it's all about personal preference. The reason I didn't rate my ATE's above the K5 is because the over ear wires and the fit can be a bit bulky for me. But, overall all four of my top dynamics has different taste and sound signatures to them that could have gone either way for me in just sound alone. Basically, I like to shop smart and inexpensive as much as posible.
> 
> .....On another note, course them Earmax ER610's! How dare they not sound good!


 
 You mean the $15 SP k5 sounds similar to titan 1??


----------



## thatBeatsguy

eaglearrow said:


> You mean the $15 SP k5 sounds similar to titan 1??


 
 When you deal with 1clearhead, always take his posts with a *lot* of salt.


----------



## 1clearhead

eaglearrow said:


> You mean the $15 SP k5 sounds similar to titan 1??


 

 I had the SP K5 for quite a while and contantly went back and forth comparing them with the Titan's and Fiios EX1. There sound signatures are more similar then different in all ends -tight hard hitting bass and very clear treble. The K5's are 1 to 2 DB's louder than the Titan/EX1's by volume.


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Hope its not like how it was for the R2A, TOTL best to being sold in like 2 weeks   I kid i kid


 





 RJ You are talking A LOT more money with the R2A, plus It takes damn - near 2 weeks to get 200 hrs. on them. I Pass final judgement on NOTHING until I have a fair burn-in time. The R2As just didn't cut it after that time. NOT FOR THE MONEY. Good thing I didn't pay After-Kickstarter price, I'd have been seriously PO'd after the hype.
  
 Just like the Havi B3 Pro 1s. I had to check out the Hype. I agree they were very good, however they were impossibly hard to Drive and Bass-light. If I corrected these deficits with increased Gain to get the Volume up and Bass Boost from my Amp they distorted. At That point they become Gone. No reason to keep an Earphone that distorts at a Moderate Volume and decent bass EQ level.
  
 I liked the Zircons from the Git-go, and after 50 Hrs. I took an 8 hour listen and I still liked them, a Lot.
  
 I'm also liking those Bette F3 hybrid Drivers as they Burn-in.
  
 I'm always enthusiastic / hopeful over a new phone especially when there is a possibility it may be the next "Giant Killer".
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Yes, the lower price model would be the SP K5. It sounds very similar to the DUNU Titan 1's/Fiio EX1. That's why I never bothered getting any of those two models. This model should rate higher than my ED10 or ED9, but it is not one of my favorite sound signatures while others might feel to differ once they listen to them. So, it's all about personal preference. The reason I didn't rate my ATE's above the K5 is because the over ear wires and the fit can be a bit bulky for me. But, overall all four of my top dynamics has different taste and sound signatures to them that could have gone either way for me in just sound alone. Basically, I like to shop smart and inexpensive as much as posible.
> 
> .....On another note, course them Earmax ER610's! How dare they not sound good!


 





 What scares me is I'm still waiting for Delivery of some Earmax ER580's and Some Carbo Tenores.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

@TwinACStacks
  
 I am crossing my fingers and focusing on getting the RLZ by Thursday.
  
 Can't wait!


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have almost 100 hours on them now (89.5 to be exact) and they still are impressive. This is a good sign.
  
 The EQ I'm looking for probably doesn't exist. Is it to much to ask for:
  
 Bass that is Fast, Tight, can extend when needed into True Sub-Bass territory WITHOUT Bleeding into the Mids. All Frequencies outstandingly Clear and distortionless even when driven Hard and Loud. Mids when needed that jump out from the mix for Vocals and Clear amazing Highs that aren't etched or silibant or ear-splitting?
  
 Then have the WHOLE mix presented in an EQ that leans toward Dark-Middle so you can listen to it For hours, without a treble-induced headache?
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I have almost 100 hours on them now (89.5 to be exact) and they still are impressive. This is a good sign.
> 
> The EQ I'm looking for probably doesn't exist. Is it to much to ask for:
> 
> ...


 

 Wow! If the KLZ could pull that off? I definitely put them on top with my K3003. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But, they have to pass the test against my ED10, ED9, K5, and ATE, first.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .....By the way, I ordered the KLZ in black for 60 RMB shipped, yesterday. That's around $9 US dollars!


----------



## RedJohn456

eaglearrow said:


> You mean the $15 SP k5 sounds similar to titan 1??


 

 yeah I would take his impressions with a TUB of salt  I am assuming you weren't here for the IVERY debacle


----------



## CoiL

TUB of salt for both, Twin and 1clear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not wanting to be rude but they hype their subjective taste too much.


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> I have almost 100 hours on them now (89.5 to be exact) and they still are impressive. This is a good sign.
> 
> The EQ I'm looking for probably doesn't exist. Is it to much to ask for:
> 
> ...




You my friend need to hear the CKR9's/9LTD's


----------



## aaDee

1clearhead said:


> Wow! If the KLZ could pull that off? I definitely put them on top with my K3003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 $9?? Link please


----------



## eaglearrow

redjohn456 said:


> yeah I would take his impressions with a TUB of salt  I am assuming you weren't here for the IVERY debacle


 





 i think ill just leave it at that..


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> You my friend need to hear the CKR9's/9LTD's


 
 +1


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> You my friend need to hear the CKR9's/9LTD's


 





 Why is there such a huge price difference between the Japanese and Hong Kong sellers of the CKR9's are the Hong Kongs Fake?
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Wow! If the KLZ could pull that off? I definitely put them on top with my K3003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I don't know at this point if they can, but they are quite promising.
  
 I Like them. So far better Than any of the KZ's with maybe the exception of the ED10. I just don't know yet.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Why is there such a huge price difference between the Japanese and Hong Kong sellers of the CKR9's are the Hong Kongs Fake?
> 
> TWIN




I don't know but the CKR9's has been as low as $140 on Amazon several times lately and is a steel for that price.


----------



## 1clearhead

aadee said:


> $9?? Link please


 
  
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/45561599104.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.7HumtC&id=45561599104&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4&skuId=3103579915535


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm also Burning In these Bette F3 hybrids and they are really starting to sound quite nice.
  
 Right now I'm full up on earphones, frankly I have so many at this time it's hard to keep track. But the 2 most promising are the Rock zircons and the Bettes. I'm still waiting on the Earmax ER580 (which I hope I don't have to take a Hammer to like those AWFUL ER610s) and the Carbo Tenores to be delivered.....
  
 Lots of Hype on these Tenores as well.
  
 I will keep an eye out on the Audio Technicas though.
  
 Thanx,
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> I don't know but the CKR9's has been as low as $140 on Amazon several times lately and is a steel for that price.


 





 Peter your English is amazing, much better than My Swedish or Finnish which is NON EXISTENT. Just so you know, Steel is a metal, Steal is to rob someone of something.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> I don't know but the CKR9's has been as low as $140 on Amazon several times lately and is a steel for that price.


 
 You might need a gun to get them at that price!


----------



## slowpickr

eaglearrow said:


> i think ill just leave it at that..


 
 Edit: to clarify...
  
 Proposition: Ivery IS-1 >= HD800
  
 Reality: Ivery IS-1 <<< Skullcandy Ink'd


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Peter your English is amazing, much better than My Swedish or Finnish which is NON EXISTENT. Just so you know, Steel is a metal, Steal is to rob someone of something.
> 
> TWIN




Lol! Right you are. Can I blame it on my phone 




charliemotta said:


> You might need a gun to get them at that price!   :wink_face:




Or two


----------



## RedJohn456

slowpickr said:


> Edit: to clarify...
> 
> Proposition: Ivery IS-1 >= HD600
> 
> Reality: Ivery IS-1 < Skullcandy Ink'd


 

 To make matters worse, I do believe it was also compared to the HD800   Also I noticed in your sig you have the KSC75. Mine is being delivered today. I heard lots of good things about it


----------



## mebaali

slowpickr said:


> Edit: to clarify...
> 
> Proposition: Ivery IS-1 >= HD600
> 
> Reality: Ivery IS-1 < Skullcandy Ink'd


 
 Just gone through that old (deleted) Ivery IS-1 thread (using web archive.org), some ridiculously serious crazy hyping there


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> Lol! Right you are. Can I blame it on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Seriously Twin, you really have to get the CR9's.   You really don't have any say in the matter...


----------



## satansmutt

redjohn456 said:


> To make matters worse, I do believe it was also compared to the HD800   Also I noticed in your sig you have the KSC75. Mine is being delivered today. I heard lots of good things about it


 
  
 These Ivery IS-1 must be fantastic where can I get a pair?
  
 Hey that's really weird I'm listening to the KSC75s as I browse head-fi.
 I found them in the back of the cupboard and had forgotten all about them, just plugged them into my Fiio X3 and they sound sublime. I don't know why I haven't used them for so long just turned up the bass a notch on my X3 and they make an excellent combination


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Edit: to clarify...
> 
> Proposition: Ivery IS-1 >= HD600
> 
> Reality: Ivery IS-1 < Skullcandy Ink'd


 









 oh.. this is awkward..


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> To make matters worse, I do believe it was also compared to the HD800   Also I noticed in your sig you have the KSC75. Mine is being delivered today. I heard lots of good things about it


 
  
 I was going from memory, but now that you mention it, I do believe it was the HD800 LOL.  I'll edit my post.
  
 I actually have several sets of KSC75s in the house (given them out to family members).  They have good sound and are comfortable to wear.  Don't use them much any more.  I believe there are some mods that can be done on them also (never done any myself though).


----------



## Selenium

mebaali said:


> Just gone through that old (deleted) Ivery IS-1 thread (using web archive.org), some ridiculously serious crazy hyping there :tongue_smile:




Link?


----------



## mebaali

selenium said:


> Link?


 
 here you go https://web.archive.org/web/20140816202927/http://www.head-fi.org/t/724568/ivery-is-1-or-liberty-1-s


----------



## slowpickr

mebaali said:


> here you go https://web.archive.org/web/20140816202927/http://www.head-fi.org/t/724568/ivery-is-1-or-liberty-1-s


 
  
 Ha, ha.  Trip down memory lane.  I had forgotten that even the mighty H20Fidelity got involved with those.


----------



## Trapok

mebaali said:


> here you go https://web.archive.org/web/20140816202927/http://www.head-fi.org/t/724568/ivery-is-1-or-liberty-1-s


 

 I bought one during this hype, not bad for the price(Big V shape) but build quality is really bad


----------



## Euphonik

1clearhead said:


> AKG K3003 (3-way hybrid) by **** going for only $74.10 US dollars!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html


 
  
 In on this. There is/was a promotion going where you get an extra discount for purchasing through the app so they ended up being $69. w00t!
  
 Considering your impressions of the URBANFUN I'm almost certainly going to enjoy these- will let you know when I get them


----------



## 1clearhead

euphonik said:


> In on this. There is/was a promotion going where you get an extra discount for purchasing through the app so they ended up being $69. w00t!
> 
> Considering your impressions of the URBANFUN I'm almost certainly going to enjoy these- will let you know when I get them


 

 That's cheaper than what I got them for more than a year ago.
 Cheers!


----------



## bhazard

Interested in more Zircon impressions.
  
 A $12 IEM that sounds like the Titan 1 with better isolation would be great for my commute. I've managed to annoy a lot of people sitting next to me on the train lately with them.


----------



## Whitigir

euphonik said:


> In on this. There is/was a promotion going where you get an extra discount for purchasing through the app so they ended up being $69. w00t!
> 
> Considering your impressions of the URBANFUN I'm almost certainly going to enjoy these- will let you know when I get them




Wow...BOLD ...very BOLD claim...better than IE800 ? Lol...impressive frequency response....6-35khz. Also look like they are using UOCC wires .... Impressive !


----------



## smy1

tarnum said:


> An innovative hybrid iem: world's first 10mm dynamic driver + 8mm planar magnetic tweeter.
> 
> From a Taiwan company (Obravo Audio), reviewed in Korean magazine.
> Look so attractive, guys !
> ...




Nice


----------



## DRuM

DHL tracking tells me my VSD3-S already arrived in the UK on saturday! That's fast as I only ordered on the 18th. Maybe/hopefully they'll drop through my letterbox tomorrow or wednesday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 http://i.imgur.com/TJXO4mV.jpg


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> TUB of salt for both, Twin and 1clear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 What Coil says is true. I'm enthusiastic about every new 'phone I hear that I don't rule out of hand from the Start. Where you *actually *need to pay attention is if I'm still raving about it a Month Later after I've burnt it in.
  
 This list includes most of the KZs Especially the ED10, ATE, and EDSE. I love the ANV but they are uncomfortable as Hell.
 Dunu Titan 1's
 Trinity Deltas.
  
 SEE I don't hype Every phone.... But I'm always looking for the next "Giant Killer" as I believe there is an inexpensive phone (sub-$50 USD) with TOTL performance out there.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> What Coil says is true. I'm enthusiastic about every new 'phone I hear that I don't rule out of hand from the Start. Where you *actually *need to pay attention is if I'm still raving about it a Month Later after I've burnt it in.
> 
> This list includes most of the KZs Especially the ED10, ATE, and EDSE. I love the ANV but they are uncomfortable as Hell.
> Dunu Titan 1's
> ...


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> What Coil says is true. I'm enthusiastic about every new 'phone I hear that I don't rule out of hand from the Start. Where you *actually *need to pay attention is if I'm still raving about it a Month Later after I've burnt it in.
> 
> This list includes most of the KZs Especially the ED10, ATE, and EDSE. I love the ANV but they are uncomfortable as Hell.
> Dunu Titan 1's
> ...


 
  
 What you want then good sir is the JVC HA-FXH30. Better than Titan 1 performance at a fraction of the cost, and it snacks on KZ's between meals, like popcorn or chips/crisps. The good gentle sir jant71 just posted a heckuva deal over in the FXH30 thread. Please, go check it out...thusly;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/778412/review-of-the-jvc-ha-fxh30-by-b9scrambler/15
  
 **This is as much hype as I will attempt**


----------



## twister6

Since a number of people asked me in the past about other SoundMagic E80 other colors, it's finally on Amazon in gunmetal, gold, and red ($55 + shipping): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0133ACE8O


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> What you want then good sir is the JVC HA-FXH30. Better than Titan 1 performance at a fraction of the cost, and it snacks on KZ's between meals, like popcorn or chips/crisps. The good gentle sir jant71 just posted a heckuva deal over in the FXH30 thread. Please, go check it out...thusly;
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/778412/review-of-the-jvc-ha-fxh30-by-b9scrambler/15
> 
> **This is as much hype as I will attempt**


 

 Scrambler, getting a little bold aren't we?  That is a good deal that sir jant71 posted.  I think there is only 3 left.
  
 On a side note, I just modded my new Philips SHP9500s.  Listening to Dire Straits out of my phone using a USB DAC/Cayin C5 combo.  OH MY GOODNESS... I had the HD598s for a while and never experienced sound close to this.  Perhaps the C5 has something to do with it but these things sound PHENOMENAL!!
  
 **This is as much hype and I will attempt**


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Scrambler, getting a little bold aren't we?  That is a good deal that sir jant71 posted.  I think there is only 3 left.
> 
> On a side note, I just modded my new Philips SHP9500s.  Listening to Dire Straits out of my phone using a USB DAC/Cayin C5 combo.  OH MY GOODNESS... I had the HD598s for a while and never experienced sound close to this.  Perhaps the C5 has something to do with it but these things sound PHENOMENAL!!
> 
> **This is as much hype and I will attempt**




Well, I have both and have compared them pretty extensively. The FXH30 is at best on the same level, and to me even better. The Titans are great no doubt. The FXH30 are too.

Those Philips look fantastic. Didn't a bunch of you get them a while back on a killer deal? Glad you maintained composure when you spoke of them  haha


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Well, I have both and have compared them pretty extensively. The FXH30 is at best on the same level, and to me even better. The Titans are great no doubt. The FXH30 are too.
> 
> Those Philips look fantastic. Didn't a bunch of you get them a while back on a killer deal? Glad you maintained composure when you spoke of them  haha




Newegg runs specials on them occasionally for around $46. I got mine new off eBay for $55. Totally worth it IMO.


----------



## jericm

Well, I didn't have enough time to cancel the order on my TTPod T1E's. Ordered Saturday night and got here at 1:30pm today O.o


They aren't bad! Sound is impressive, the clarity and layer separation is good. Comparing them to the SE215's I'd been using, these seem brighter.

Unfortunately they're EXTREMELY uncomfortable when worn over the ear. I managed about 15 minutes before my ears got sore. 

I want to like them but I might sell them.

So I guess it's between either another set of SE215's, TTPod T2's, Havi B3's, Vsonic VSD5's, ATH IM70's, or the M6 Pro's.

What do you guys think? This is for live sound only, I'm a gigging musician. Must be worn over ear.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Newegg runs specials on them occasionally for around $46. I got mine new off eBay for $55. Totally worth it IMO.


 
  
 Cool. I'll keep my eyes open. Think they're worth picking up even though I already have a decent set of full sized; AKG K553 Pro?


----------



## eaglearrow

jericm said:


> Well, I didn't have enough time to cancel the order on my TTPod T1E's. Ordered Saturday night and got here at 1:30pm today O.o
> 
> 
> They aren't bad! Sound is impressive, the clarity and layer separation is good. Comparing them to the SE215's I'd been using, these seem brighter.
> ...


 
 If budget permits, i suggest you go for GR07BE.. Its a great IEM (My top pf the list) and has also got a lot of raving reviews about them.


----------



## jericm

eaglearrow said:


> If budget permits, i suggest you go for GR07BE.. Its a great IEM (My top pf the list) and has also got a lot of raving reviews about them.



I really want to keep the price down. I'll search for some open-box GR07BE's but honestly the closer to $50-$70 the better for me right now. $100 is pushing it, which is why I'm trying to shy away from the 215's again lol


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Interested in more Zircon impressions.
> 
> A $12 IEM that sounds like the Titan 1 with better isolation would be great for my commute. I've managed to annoy a lot of people sitting next to me on the train lately with them.


 
  
 While I wait on the Zircon's myself, I came upon these "DIY's" on taobao website.....
  
 They incorporate 15MM + 8MM diaphragms and are completely sealed. I assume, they're only being sold in taobao for now.
  
 Here's some pics.....
  




 Here are the specs......
  
 Brand: GD828
 Capsule type: moving coil
 Color: Golden titanium color
 Wear: in-ear
 Module: 15MM+8MM
 Housing: metal
 Impedance: 24 ohms
  
 The price is ridiculous at 58 RMB? That's close to $9 US dollars?
  
 I'll probably order a pair for myself later today.....
  
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-10197588244.22.7E3upI&id=520027026571


----------



## ZapX629

jericm said:


> I really want to keep the price down. I'll search for some open-box GR07BE's but honestly the closer to $50-$70 the better for me right now. $100 is pushing it, which is why I'm trying to shy away from the 215's again lol


 

 gr07 has durability issues so I wouldn't recommend them for gigs. I'd go with the IM50 if you want to stay under $50. I use them to monitor for guitar when my headphones aren't around they work very well for that purpose. They'll stay on your ears great and aren't easy to break if you wear the cable under a shirt or something like that. Like I said, they aren't for mixing tunes or production, but they're a fine monitor at a great price. I found them (and their big brother IM70) much better than the SE215.


----------



## Ap616

jericm said:


> Well, I didn't have enough time to cancel the order on my TTPod T1E's. Ordered Saturday night and got here at 1:30pm today O.o
> 
> 
> They aren't bad! Sound is impressive, the clarity and layer separation is good. Comparing them to the SE215's I'd been using, these seem brighter.
> ...



Did you swap the channels when you wore the T1-E cable up I hope? But in a band setting that might not be ideal...

I would stay away from the former 3 for your usage. The latter 3 in your list would be better choices I think. You could even try the KZ ATE; it's not terribly dissimilar to the TTPOD in sound.


----------



## peter123

Just got the Yinjw DIY IE800 and after about an hour of usage I'm mighty impressed. Very well balanced sound with great soundstage, separation and clarity combined with nice bass impact and well extended highs.

Although the mids are not recessed I personally could've lived with them being even more forward. 

For $20 these are a serious bargain. 

More to come


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Just got the Yinjw DIY IE800 and after about an hour of usage I'm mighty impressed. Very well balanced sound with great soundstage, separation and clarity combined with nice bass impact and well extended highs.
> 
> Although the mids are not recessed I personally could've lived with them being even more forward.
> 
> ...


 
 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad you like it


----------



## pietro77

1clearhead said:


> Only compared them with the Dn2k......
> 
> The k3003 just seams to do everything right. It has some of the best texture and details in bass I personally ever heard and the MIDS are as lively as being on stage with just about any artist you want to see live in concert. The highs are detailed and vivid never showing any signs of sounding harsh, but only a clear ambient presentation. Overall, presentation and balance on different levels in choice of music is really satisfying.
> 
> ...




Anyone alse heard this diy k3003? I thinking about spending money on it...


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 THANK YOU for the heads-up


----------



## yangian

pietro77 said:


> Anyone alse heard this diy k3003? I thinking about spending money on it...


 
 Reviews on Taobao are not that good. Worse than Yinjw DIY IE800, no mention the price difference.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> THANK YOU for the heads-up


 
 My pleasure to contribute to this community. THANK YOU for those excellent reviews.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> My pleasure to contribute to this community. THANK YOU for those excellent reviews.


 
  






yangian said:


> Reviews on Taobao are not that good. Worse than Yinjw DIY IE800, no mention the price difference.


 
  
 Is this for the cheaper ($15-20) version or the more expensive one ($100+/-)?


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Is this for the cheaper ($15-20) version or the more expensive one ($100+/-)?


 
 Sorry, I didn't quite understand. I meant reviews of DIY K3K is not as good as that of Yinjw 800 on Taobao. But I do not have DIY K3K.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Sorry, I didn't quite understand. I meant reviews of DIY K3K is not as good as that of Yinjw 800 on Taobao. But I do not have DIY K3K.


 
 I think there's two versions of the DIY K3K one that quiet cheap and one more expensive. Are you talking about these?
  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32439793220.html


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> I think there's two versions of the DIY K3K one that quiet cheap and one more expensive. Are you talking about these?
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32439793220.html


 
 En... I'm not sure, but seems the same. The price are similar. It's this on Taobao:
 http://world.taobao.com/item/45198639140.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.COfU5m#detail
  
 You know, the main weakness of DIY is its QC. It's seems this product is not that good at first but improved now. I think "improved version" is just the recent products.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> En... I'm not sure, but seems the same. The price are similar. It's this on Taobao:
> http://world.taobao.com/item/45198639140.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.COfU5m#detail
> 
> You know, the main weakness of DIY is its QC. It's seems this product is not that good at first but improved now. I think "improved version" is just the recent products.


 
 Those looks the same, the cheaper version does not have the interchangable filters. 
  
 Thanks for helping out, I was just about to buy a pair on the AE 25/8 sale but now I'm not so sure anymore........


----------



## DRuM

drum said:


> DHL tracking tells me my VSD3-S already arrived in the UK on saturday! That's fast as I only ordered on the 18th. Maybe/hopefully they'll drop through my letterbox tomorrow or wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bah, I missed delivery of the vsonics at 7.30 this morning and red post office card says I can't collect till tomorrow morning. Why didn't someone at headfi wake me up.


----------



## pietro77

drum said:


> Bah, I missed delivery of the vsonics at 7.30 this morning and red post office card says I can't collect till tomorrow morning. Why didn't someone at headfi wake me up.




Check your post office at 4pm. I never wait until next day and always pick up staff at 3 pm - 4pm. At least it always happens at my post office...


----------



## pietro77

peter123 said:


> Those looks the same, the cheaper version does not have the interchangable filters.
> 
> Thanks for helping out, I was just about to buy a pair on the AE 25/8 sale but now I'm not so sure anymore........



Heh, same thing, I think I will better save many for dn2000j without trying this one...


----------



## DRuM

pietro77 said:


> Check your post office at 4pm. I never wait until next day and always pick up staff at 3 pm - 4pm. At least it always happens at my post office...


 
 Hmm, but even though the main post office here is open all day, the local delivery/collection office where my package would be held is only open till 12.30pm. I already rang them up and was told that it would have to be tomorrow as the postman probably wouldn't be back from his shift (with my package on him) till after 3pm.


----------



## pietro77

I see, my collection office is open till 5pm.


----------



## DRuM

pietro77 said:


> I see, my collection office is open till 5pm.


 
  
 And you're in the UK? Damn, I wish they were open that late in London.


----------



## pietro77

drum said:


> And you're in the UK? Damn, I wish they were open that late in London.




Yes, I am in uk - Bicester. Strange that in London they are closed so early.


----------



## DRuM

pietro77 said:


> Yes, I am in uk - Bicester. Strange that in London they are closed so early.


 
  
 Yep, that's London for you!


----------



## sodesuka

Heads up people, Aliexpress is currently holding promotion on their mobile app, $4 off from at least $39 transaction (looks like you can combine orders). Not a bad time to shop if you have something in mind.


----------



## eaglearrow

@peter123 have you come across any fake AT ckr9LTD ?


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> @peter123 have you come across any fake AT ckr9LTD ?


 
 I've seen some of the cheaper ones around and even got one and in my opinion the ones I've got is not fake (compared to guaranteed genuine Ckr9 and 10). 
  
 Just like @Selenium my pair has a very very small place where the paint is missing/not good but that's the only fault I can find on them.


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Cool. I'll keep my eyes open. Think they're worth picking up even though I already have a decent set of full sized; AKG K553 Pro?


 
  
 Can't really comment because I've never heard those.  Reading reviews they are supposed to be really, really good IIRC.  I'd probably just save my money for future JVC IEM upgrades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> I've seen some of the cheaper ones around and even got one and in my opinion the ones I've got is not fake (compared to guaranteed genuine Ckr9 and 10).
> 
> Just like @Selenium my pair has a very very small place where the paint is missing/not good but that's the only fault I can find on them.


 
 Actually there's a listing in aliexpress who is selling the CKR9LTD for $65 without package. i know its too good to be true, but i dont know why im getting this urge to try them. the same seller has also listed the Boxed CKR9LTD for $130. I asked the seller if the $65 CKR9LTD its genuine and he replied positively(as usual). confused..


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Actually there's a listing in aliexpress who is selling the CKR9LTD for $65 without package. i know its too good to be true, but i dont know why im getting this urge to try them. the same seller has also listed the Boxed CKR9LTD for $130. I asked the seller if the $65 CKR9LTD its genuine and he replied positively(as usual). confused..


 
 My experience with AE buyer protection lately is pretty good (they've improved in this area in my opinion) so if the seller has confirmed that it's genuin I'd hold on to that confirmation and go for a refund if they turn out not to be the real deal. Of course there's no guarantees that it will work bu I'd say it's a fair chance.......


----------



## sodesuka

eaglearrow said:


> Actually there's a listing in aliexpress who is selling the CKR9LTD for $65 without package. i know its too good to be true, but i dont know why im getting this urge to try them. the same seller has also listed the Boxed CKR9LTD for $130. I asked the seller if the $65 CKR9LTD its genuine and he replied positively(as usual). confused..


 

 Wait what? Did they increase the price? I've just bought that one, complete with the retail box, last week for $61 lol. Although afaik, some items in aliexpress do have period where their "limited" promotion ends, and gets the price temporarily increased. Try waiting for a bit, usually the seller re-applies the discount again in one or two days.


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> My experience with AE buyer protection lately is pretty good (they've improved in this area in my opinion) so if the seller has confirmed that it's genuin I'd hold on to that confirmation and go for a refund if they turn out not to be the real deal. Of course there's no guarantees that it will work bu I'd say it's a fair chance.......


 
 Ok, guess ill take a chance then. Thank you


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Ok, guess ill take a chance then. Thank you


 
 Good luck! Just remember that you do take a chance


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Can't really comment because I've never heard those.  Reading reviews they are supposed to be really, really good IIRC.  I'd probably just save my money for future JVC IEM upgrades .




:3


----------



## Whaleshark12

AE some seller are very good. One of the seller i meet.. Well.. Below average i would say. Last 2 month i order a CKR10.
 It arrive with the left side volume is lower than the right side volume.
 So i send it back. With full box. They reply in the dispute. Saying i send an empty box to them instead.
 Which they clearly took the earphone away before snapping it. 
 AE CS is like, helpful. But i suspect they may be siding the seller more in my case. Just imo.


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys chk dis out!! Gr07be for $83 via app.. http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32356693659.html


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Guys chk dis out!! Gr07be for $83 via app.. http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32356693659.html




Thanks! Used the rest of my cupons amd ended up paying $61, that's s deal


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> Thanks! Used the rest of my cupons amd ended up paying $61, that's s deal




Haha.. ur welcome.. congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## Charliemotta

It says Gr07 bass.  Is that the same as Gro7be?


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> It says Gr07 bass.  Is that the same as Gro7be?




It clearly says "this is the bass version" in the description so I sure hope it's the be's.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> It says Gr07 bass.  Is that the same as Gro7be?


The easiest way to tell if you have the gr07 and GR07BE is the cable. If you have the brown or gray cable it's the GR07. If you have the "candy cane" looking cable it's the GR07BE. From the looks of the product listing it appears to be the GR07BE. 

Don't let the "BE" part be misleading. The bass is enhanced, but they ARE NOT bass head earphones. I far prefer the GR07BE to the regular gr07. The enhanced bass makes the overall signature warmer and makes the treble more tolerable. 

Hope this helps


----------



## iLovePanda265

Did vsonic make a new box for the BE? Because that's not what they use to come in, also it never says bass edition just bass but it seems like they reviews say its authentic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ilovepanda265 said:


> Did vsonic make a new box for the BE? Because that's not what they use to come in, also it never says bass edition just bass but it seems like they reviews say its authentic.


You're right friend, it looks like they are using a "vsd3-ish" looking box. The old box is longer and white.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> The easiest way to tell if you have the gr07 and GR07BE is the cable. If you have the brown or gray cable it's the GR07. If you have the "candy cane" looking cable it's the GR07BE. From the looks of the product listing it appears to be the GR07BE.
> 
> Don't let the "BE" part be misleading. The bass is enhanced, but they ARE NOT bass head earphones. I far prefer the GR07BE to the regular gr07. The enhanced bass makes the overall signature warmer and makes the treble more tolerable.
> 
> Hope this helps


 
 Yes that is a huge tip...Thanks buddy!


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Yes that is a huge tip...Thanks buddy!




+1, and candy cane it is 

Thanks @Hisoundfi


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> +1, and candy cane it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, i did check the candy cane cable before posting the deal here..


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> +1, and candy cane it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well Peter,
  
 Is this worth having in my collection?  Appreciate your input.


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> Good luck! Just remember that you do take a chance


 
 So.. i did take a chance...  lets c how itll end up.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Well Peter,
> 
> Is this worth having in my collection?  Appreciate your input.




Lol Charlie, I've never heard them. Since I've promised @Hisoundfi to get them if they went below $100 I had no choice 

But obviously, since I bought them myself, I believe they're worth a spot in my collection.....


----------



## Charliemotta




----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


>




Candy cane FTW


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Haha.. ur welcome.. congrats on your new purchase.




Thank you my friend and likewise


----------



## Mr Trev

charliemotta said:


> Well Peter,
> 
> Is this worth having in my collection?  Appreciate your input.


 
 Got mine a while ago for $140 CAD. While I don't have any regrets about them, they don't get much ear time due to fit issues - just can't get the right side sealed properly with most tips, moveable nozzle or not. At that discount price, I'd say its a no brainer -- just do it


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> Thank you my friend and likewise


----------



## Charliemotta

mr trev said:


> Got mine a while ago for $140 CAD. While I don't have any regrets about them, they don't get much ear time due to fit issues - just can't get the right side sealed properly with most tips, moveable nozzle or not. At that discount price, I'd say its a no brainer -- just do it


 
 Thanks Trev!  I think it's time..


----------



## DRuM

pietro77 said:


> Yes, I am in uk - Bicester. Strange that in London they are closed so early.


 
 Well I was told I couldn't pick them up till tomorrow but I went to the collection office anyway just as they were closing at 12.30pm and said to the guy: "long shot, but any chance the postman has brought them back to your office?" And he had!  So I'll post my thoughts in the VSD3-S thread in a while. But in short, they're bloody amazing! Here's the package sitting against my supermarket shopping.


----------



## 1clearhead

Just got my *Rock Luxury Zircon's* today (in China) and I can truly say these are a winner from sound, to quality and price. I definitely need to compare these to my K3003's when I get home after work. Just listening to them right now they're "crazy good". Remind you, the reason I'm a little over my self here is the price, THE PRICE I paid for these!
  
@TwinACStacks, these definitely deserve there own thread. Thanks for commenting and bringing these to the front! These are a must have in any budget or hi-end collection.





  
 Now, off to burning.....


----------



## eaglearrow

Also, if someone is looking to buy a gr01, its selling for $141 in ali express app sale..


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Just got my *Rock Luxury Zircon's* today (in China) and I can truly say these are a winner from sound, to quality and price. I definitely need to compare these to my K3003's when I get home after work. Just listening to them right now they're "crazy good". Remind you, the reason I'm a little over my self here is the price, THE PRICE I paid for these!
> 
> @TwinACStacks, these definitely deserve there own thread. Thanks for commenting and bringing these to the front! These are a must have in any budget or hi-end collection.
> 
> ...


 





 Roll some tips, until you find what you are looking for EQ-wise. These are the most tip-dependent phones I've run across in a while. I thought that the Reviewer on Amazon that declared that these things have NO Bass were out of their mind until I realized that they just didn't have the Right tip for their Ears installed. YES. THE TIPS MAKE THAT MUCH DIFFERENCE.
  
 (I'm just happy to know I haven't lost my hearing or am out of my mind.)
  
 BTW Clear,  While impressive OTB, they Get WAY better with a few Hours on them.
  
 I'm also really Liking the Hybrid Driver Bettes, which are a bit more spendy. Very Clear and concise. Although they have ample, Tight Bass they are tending to lean towards a brighter EQ, which for ME personally, may be Fatiguing on a long Listen. (Which is my only Beef with Dunu Titans which are EQ'd that direction as well). I like a little Fuller, Darker with great Detail type EQ without being so dark they are "Veiled" like Sennheiser's signature sound.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm really curious how they compare to those multi-Driver K3003s. I'm at a loss of how they can get this kind of clarity out of a single driver phone unless there is some Truth to that hardness of the "Zircon Chamber" (second only to a Diamond in hardness) that they claim influences the sound.
  
 PLUS they are CHEAP.....er, INEXPENSIVE.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I'm really curious how they compare to those multi-Driver K3003s. I'm at a loss of how they can get this kind of clarity out of a single driver phone unless there is some Truth to that hardness of the "Zircon Chamber" (second only to a Diamond in hardness) that they claim influences the sound.
> 
> PLUS they are CHEAP.....er, INEXPENSIVE.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Listening to Rock Zircons as I type this.  OTB impressions ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 Tried stock tips and quickly set them aside.  Using JVC spiral dots which seem to be a good match.  Will try others later.


----------



## satansmutt

My KZ ED10s have just arrived and straight out of the box they sound excellent for the price. I now have about 15 pairs of headphones/earphones and like the idiot that I am I have just ordered the Rock Luxury Zircons. So now I will soon be an idiot with 16 pairs of earphones
  
  
  
  
 edit - an idiot with 17 pairs I forgot I am still waiting on the Macaw GT100s to arrive


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Listening to Rock Zircons as I type this.  OTB impressions ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Waiting for your impressions..


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I'm really curious how they compare to those multi-Driver K3003s. I'm at a loss of how they can get this kind of clarity out of a single driver phone unless there is some Truth to that hardness of the "Zircon Chamber" (second only to a Diamond in hardness) that they claim influences the sound.
> 
> PLUS they are CHEAP.....er, INEXPENSIVE.
> 
> ...


 

 They are really good!
  
 After extensive use and hearing them head-to-head against my K3003 they can reach at least 85 to 90 percent of everything that my K3003 can dish out! I don't understand how the bass can dip so low while maintaining proper and precise mids and highs.....and can I say almost in a sense of sounding luscious?! 
  
 Here's more on the cavity/housing......
  
 The cavity is made of nano zircon, which features crystal clear, high density, high hardness and excellent distortion-free sound. With the match of copper-clad aluminum voice coil and high-performance magnet, it performs distortion-free sound and better ductility of crisp highs.
  
 Well? That's one way to put it.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> They are really good!
> 
> After extensive use and hearing them head-to-head against my K3003 they can reach at least 85 to 90 percent of everything that my K3003 can dish out! I don't understand how the bass can dip so low while maintaining proper and precise mids and highs.....and can I say almost in a sense of sounding luscious?!
> 
> ...


 
 how about soundstage presentation?


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> They are really good!
> 
> After extensive use and hearing them head-to-head against my K3003 they can reach at least 85 to 90 percent of everything that my K3003 can dish out! I don't understand how the bass can dip so low while maintaining proper and precise mids and highs.....and can I say almost in a sense of sounding luscious?!
> 
> ...


 
 You mean DIY K3003?


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> You mean DIY K3003?


 

 Yes, they use the same OEM.
  
 Soundstage are almost on par, but tip-rolling the Zircon's can broaden the soundstage even more.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Listening to Rock Zircons as I type this.  OTB impressions ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I have These on Them, which are my favorite tip overall, of any tip I have yet tried. Be forewarned they Bring out massive Bass:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO  Slowpickr if you have a Radioshack near you They are closing these out I think for 1.99/ 4PK. They come in the usual S,M,L sizes as well.
  
 BTW: If Clearhead gets around to it, He's going to start a Rock Zircon Appreciation Thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Yes, they use the same OEM.
> 
> Soundstage are almost on par, but tip-rolling the Zircon's can broaden the soundstage even more.


 
 I don't have the DIY K3K. So how about its soundstage comparing to like ATE, ED9, EDSE, 8320 etc.?


----------



## bhazard

Comparison of the Zircon compared to the Titan 1?


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> Comparison of the Zircon compared to the Titan 1?


 






 It's _*really*_ good, but so is the Titan. For me personally, I can listen to the Zircon for a much longer period because it doesn't cause the Headaches you get from Overly-Treble forward phones like the Titan.
  
 They are 2 different animals. You NEED both.
  
 By all means get the Zircon. Once a few have it, I predict you are going to see a new FOTM phone. I only bought it because it looked cool.
  
 Who Knew?
  








 TWIN


----------



## r2muchstuff

Urbanfun arrived today, quick check to confirm that they work, on the burn for 100 hours. OTB not bad, changed to large tips (supplied tips are a tight fit on the nozzle), fit and SQ appear to be good, but that was a very short listen. Now the waiting.

r2


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I have These on Them, which are my favorite tip overall, of any tip I have yet tried. Be forewarned they Bring out massive Bass:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO  Slowpickr if you have a Radioshack near you They are closing these out I think for 1.99/ 4PK. They come in the usual S,M,L sizes as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 By all means, TwinACStacks......you discovered these true gems......If you you start the thread? I'll definitely follow.
  


yangian said:


> I don't have the DIY K3K. So *how about its soundstage comparing to like ATE, ED9, EDSE, 8320* etc.?


 

 According to your list, with the right tips (or tip rolling) the ATE comes closest.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Comparison of the Zircon compared to the Titan 1?





The Zircon's are superb!
 

Even there style is one of the most attractive I've ever encountered.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> By all means, TwinACStacks......you discovered these true gems......If you you start the thread? I'll definitely follow.
> 
> 
> According to your list, with the right tips (or tip rolling) the ATE comes closest.


 
 I see. Good soundstage. Which one is bigger?
 Thank you.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> I see. Good soundstage. Which one is bigger?
> Thank you.


 
  
 The Zircon's are bigger when doing an A and B comparison.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> The Zircon's are bigger when doing an A and B comparison.


 
 Oh, Cool. I saw you mentioned you audited IE8/80, how about the soundstage of Zircon compared to IE 8/80?


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Oh, Cool. I saw you mentioned you audited IE8/80, how about the soundstage of Zircon compared to IE 8/80?


 
  
 It's been a while, but according to memory IE8/80 does present a nice soundstage, but the Zircon's sounds bigger better because of the texture and details it presents. The depth and width of bass on the Zircon's are hugh. They also provide ample volume. It's up to you whether to use with an amp or not.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> yangian said:
> 
> 
> > I see. Good soundstage. Which one is bigger?
> ...


 
 What was source gear, file quality and music style?


----------



## aaDee

Just received these in the morning.
Yes,,you guessed it right,,,just as their low quality packaging, their sound is also suitable for a earphone worth $2-3. But the sad story is I paid $11 for these crap. 
When you are going through a bad phase everything goes  bad. Otherwise I would have purchased Zicrons (which I introduced on this forum)


----------



## slowpickr

aadee said:


> Just received these in the morning.
> Yes,,you guessed it right,,,just as their low quality packaging, their sound is also suitable for a earphone worth $2-3. But the sad story is I paid $11 for these crap.
> When you are going through a bad phase everything goes
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, from what you describe you'd have been better off with Zircons.  Build quality seems to be very good as well as sound quality.  Shirt clip would have been nice.  I'm still evaluating them.  But I can say for the price they are going for, everyone should get a pair.


----------



## voxxonline

Patiently waiting for the urban fun iems impression


----------



## camikeva

peter123 said:


> Just got the Yinjw DIY IE800 and after about an hour of usage I'm mighty impressed. Very well balanced sound with great soundstage, separation and clarity combined with nice bass impact and well extended highs.
> 
> Although the mids are not recessed I personally could've lived with them being even more forward.
> 
> ...


 

 I bought these as well.  Agree with your comments regarding soundstage.  Really impressive in all dimensions.  OOTB I heard some bleed from bass into mids, but that cleared up after 20 hours of burn-in.  These are very clear.  Good highs, but not fatiguing.  Mid-range seems ever so slightly recessed, but this may be due to the amazing bass.  I find that in recordings that emphasize bass (e.g., Gloria Estefan and Miami Sound Machine or U2), the bass that these things kick out is very clear, but very prominent.  In other recordings that are more balanced, bass is present, but mids are equally present.  I have a bunch of KZ's, some Vsonics, Brainwavzs, and other brands.  Right now, I'll take these over any of them.  These have the best soundstage of any iem's I own.  I don't have the HAVI, so take my comment for what it's worth, but these sound pretty darn good IMHO.


----------



## TwinACStacks

aadee said:


> Just received these in the morning.
> Yes,,you guessed it right,,,just as their low quality packaging, their sound is also suitable for a earphone worth $2-3. But the sad story is I paid $11 for these crap.
> When you are going through a bad phase everything goes
> 
> ...


 
 Thanx aaDee. A few of Us have picked up the zircons, we are still in the impressions stage but they are FANTASTIC OTB!!!  I am thinking they may get their own thread as soon as enough of us have them. If possible.... GET THEM.
  
 Plus, they look cool as hell. That's why I bought them. Who knew they would sound better than their looks/ build?
  








TWIN


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> It's been a while, but according to memory IE8/80 does present a nice soundstage, but the Zircon's sounds bigger better because of the texture and details it presents. The depth and width of bass on the Zircon's are hugh. They also provide ample volume. It's up to you whether to use with an amp or not.


 
 Hehe. I'll buy one and try. I cannot believe its soundstage is bigger than IE8/80 for such a budgeted one. I havn't found an IEM has a soundstage bigger than IE80, even IE800 is the same or just a little bit bigger.


----------



## yangian

camikeva said:


> I bought these as well.  Agree with your comments regarding soundstage.  Really impressive in all dimensions.  OOTB I heard some bleed from bass into mids, but that cleared up after 20 hours of burn-in.  These are very clear.  Good highs, but not fatiguing.  Mid-range seems ever so slightly recessed, but this may be due to the amazing bass.  I find that in recordings that emphasize bass (e.g., Gloria Estefan and Miami Sound Machine or U2), the bass that these things kick out is very clear, but very prominent.  In other recordings that are more balanced, bass is present, but mids are equally present.  I have a bunch of KZ's, some Vsonics, Brainwavzs, and other brands.  Right now, I'll take these over any of them.  These have the best soundstage of any iem's I own.  I don't have the HAVI, so take my comment for what it's worth, but these sound pretty darn good IMHO.


 
 En.. Maybe my pair is not a perfect one. I don't feel the soundstage is that big. It has a decent soundstage, but not that large. Otherwise, it's amazing at this price.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx aaDee. A few of Us have picked up the zircons, we are still in the impressions stage but they are FANTASTIC OTB!!!  I am thinking they may get their own thread as soon as enough of us have them. If possible.... GET THEM.
> 
> Plus, they look cool as hell. That's why I bought them. Who knew they would sound better than their looks/ build?
> 
> ...


 
 I've been swapping back and fourth between the Zircons and the Titans over the past hour.  Listening to Pink Floyd using Spotify extreme quality over my Galaxy S4 using USB DAC.  Zircons definitely have more bass.  I really like the bass on them though.  Good impact and doesn't infringe on the mids.  I'm thinking they lose a little detail compared to the Titans because of this.  Still, they are very good for details though.  Definitely a very engaging and fun sound.  Another observation is they seem very smooth (i.e. warmer) compared to the Titans.  I think you mentioned this before relating to the treble.  I noticed this yesterday when I compared them to my KC06As.  The KC06As seemed somewhat harsh after listening to the Zircons.
  
 I'm just going to say it.  These things are AMAZING for $13 (or $19 off Amazon).  I've tried various tips including the large Auvios.  The Auvios are just to small for my ear canals and thus were not a good fit.  JVC spiral dots and MH1C tips work best for me.  I think the spiral dots tighten up the bass slightly (could just be my imagination).  Now to see how they hold up over time.  The look and feel like they have good build quality so this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Leo888

slowpickr said:


> I've been swapping back and fourth between the Zircons and the Titans over the past hour.  Listening to Pink Floyd using Spotify extreme quality over my Galaxy S4 using USB DAC.  Zircons definitely have more bass.  I really like the bass on them though.  Good impact and doesn't infringe on the mids.  I'm thinking they lose a little detail compared to the Titans because of this.  Still, they are very good for details though.  Definitely a very engaging and fun sound.  Another observation is they seem very smooth (i.e. warmer) compared to the Titans.  I think you mentioned this before relating to the treble.  I noticed this yesterday when I compared them to my KC06As.  The KC06As seemed somewhat harsh after listening to the Zircons.
> 
> I'm just going to say it.  These things are AMAZING for $13 (or $19 off Amazon).  I've tried various tips including the large Auvios.  The Auvios are just to small for my ear canals and thus were not a good fit.  JVC spiral dots and MH1C tips work best for me.  I think the spiral dots tighten up the bass slightly (could just be my imagination).  Now to see how they hold up over time.  The look and feel like they have good build quality so this shouldn't be an issue.




May I know where did you get the Zircon? Thanks.


----------



## slowpickr

leo888 said:


> May I know where did you get the Zircon? Thanks.


 
  
http://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Headphones-Universal-Headsets-Braided/dp/B00YMIDLN4/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## bhazard

camikeva said:


> I bought these as well.  Agree with your comments regarding soundstage.  Really impressive in all dimensions.  OOTB I heard some bleed from bass into mids, but that cleared up after 20 hours of burn-in.  These are very clear.  Good highs, but not fatiguing.  Mid-range seems ever so slightly recessed, but this may be due to the amazing bass.  I find that in recordings that emphasize bass (e.g., Gloria Estefan and Miami Sound Machine or U2), the bass that these things kick out is very clear, but very prominent.  In other recordings that are more balanced, bass is present, but mids are equally present.  I have a bunch of KZ's, some Vsonics, Brainwavzs, and other brands.  Right now, I'll take these over any of them.  These have the best soundstage of any iem's I own.  I don't have the HAVI, so take my comment for what it's worth, but these sound pretty darn good IMHO.


 
 Unless the Yinjw new version is different than the one I originally purchased a long time ago, the mids are definitely recessed with an emphasis on midbass. I'd say they are worth the $20, but the newest KZ easily keep up with it.


----------



## stilleh

Got my order of KZ ATE today and have been listening to them for a few hours. Using comply t400 tips I feel they have a very fun and nice sound signature. I think I have to pull out my pair of Vsonic VSD3 to compare but I think they are fairly close. I paid the immense amount of $7 (had coupon) for these KZ and I think that was an incredible deal for the these babies.

They really shine when listening to acoustic music like Beck - Already dead and Rogue Valley - The wolves and the Ravens. Found myself smiling silly quite a few times actually. Value is 10/10 hands down.


----------



## CoiL

With ATE, wide bore silicone tips are recommended instead any foams, try it


----------



## stilleh

coil said:


> With ATE, wide bore silicone tips are recommended instead any foams, try it




Yeah I read that but my ears are stupid and I just can't get good isolation with anything but foams.


----------



## yangian

bhazard said:


> Unless the Yinjw new version is different than the one I originally purchased a long time ago, the mids are definitely recessed with an emphasis on midbass. I'd say they are worth the $20, but the newest KZ easily keep up with it.


 
 When did you buy it? No, it definitely not emphasizes the midbass now. I bought on June. Bass is great but not bleed the middle. It's far better than Ed9 or ATE that I have. Just as Camikeva said, it's over most popular budgeted brands.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> I've been swapping back and fourth between the Zircons and the Titans over the past hour.  Listening to Pink Floyd using Spotify extreme quality over my Galaxy S4 using USB DAC.  Zircons definitely have more bass.  I really like the bass on them though.  Good impact and doesn't infringe on the mids.  I'm thinking they lose a little detail compared to the Titans because of this.  Still, they are very good for details though.  Definitely a very engaging and fun sound.  Another observation is they seem very smooth (i.e. warmer) compared to the Titans.  I think you mentioned this before relating to the treble.  I noticed this yesterday when I compared them to my KC06As.  The KC06As seemed somewhat harsh after listening to the Zircons.
> 
> I'm just going to say it.  These things are AMAZING for $13 (or $19 off Amazon).  I've tried various tips including the large Auvios.  The Auvios are just to small for my ear canals and thus were not a good fit.  JVC spiral dots and MH1C tips work best for me.  I think the spiral dots tighten up the bass slightly (could just be my imagination).  Now to see how they hold up over time.  The look and feel like they have good build quality so this shouldn't be an issue.


 





 slowpickr, Put a source on them and let them burn for Oh......say at least 50 Hours, then come back and Listen.
  
 You will see things more clearly. Er..... Hear things more clearly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

What about these...http://www.amazon.com/EKOSTORE-Premium-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Balanced/dp/B00VZUQM06/ref=pd_sim_sbs_107_13?ie=UTF8&refRID=1HQ5P8SX82NBTVGWS9RN
  
 Another one that at least looks cool! Might be another Zircons perhaps


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> What about these...http://www.amazon.com/EKOSTORE-Premium-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Balanced/dp/B00VZUQM06/ref=pd_sim_sbs_107_13?ie=UTF8&refRID=1HQ5P8SX82NBTVGWS9RN
> 
> Another one that at least looks cool! Might be another Zircons perhaps


 
 Someone else mentioned these earlier.  I believe they are labeled Ivery Cannons sometimes.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Although a tad more spendy they have come down in price. YOU should be jumping on these. They are seriously good. Think a Tad brighter Trinity Delta or Dunu DN2000.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones-Black/dp/B010FJ0Y4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440717831&sr=8-1&keywords=Bette+Hybrid
  
 They are seriously good. I spent 8 Hours with them last night @ 100 Hours of burn in time. Extremely Detailed, Tight natural Bass. I was worried they were a Tad on the Brighter side for my tastes but a pair of Comply 500's tamed the EQ.
  
 Don't worry, they exhibit ZERO signs of Siblance. I threw a Recording at them that almost exhibits ssssssss in the actual recording and it didn't make it come out. (SOAK doing Zeppelin's Immigrant Song)
  
 Simply superb for the money. I can't wait until they are fully Burnt in.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Although a tad more spendy they have come down in price. YOU should be jumping on these. They are seriously good. Think a Tad brighter Trinity Delta or Dunu DN2000.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones-Black/dp/B010FJ0Y4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440717831&sr=8-1&keywords=Bette+Hybrid
> 
> ...


 
  
 So TWIN, if you had to choose between the Bettes and the Rock Zircons which would you pick?  I assume the higher priced IEM would win out?


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> So TWIN, if you had to choose between the Bettes and the Rock Zircons which would you pick?  I assume the higher priced IEM would win out?


 





 The Bettes are more precise, the Rocks are more enjoyable. You NEED BOTH. They both are MILES beyond their Pricepoints. The Rock appeals to me more because of it's eq and mids, but the Bette will appeal to an Audiophile ear. They are VERY Balanced and articulate. I DO know the Rocks sounded Great OTB whereas the Bettes need LOTS of Burn -in. Which I am still in the process of doing for Both. I'm about 1/2 way (+100 Hrs. on each)
  
 I can't truthfully say one is BETTER than the other, they are 2 Different animals.
  
 Tonight I try the MOAOL MP850 for an extended listen, which I'm pretty sure isn't going to live up to these two. We'll see....
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

For all this talk of Zircons and Bettes, you guys need to spend that little bit extra and try the JVC FXH30. They mean business. As per usual I always carry 2-4 pairs of earphones with me at any time, however since the FXH30 entered my possession I keep coming back to them. Nothing else is getting any ear time. Such quality, much product!


----------



## TwinACStacks

BTW: I got an extended listen on the VJJB V1 Twin Driver. Very Nice. Eq'd similar to the ATE only with better Bass and greater definition. When I compared them A/B the ATE's sounded DULL by comparison. Kind of like a blanket thrown over a speaker. I had read earlier somewhere that someone had an issue with Build quality. Mine are Flawless. No Gaps in the Housing, Etc. The 2 little tabs on the sides will have to go though, they bother my ears after a while wearing them. A Dremel tool with a sanding disc should take care of it.
  
 In conclusion: The VJJB will be replacing the ATE's in my "Travel" collection.
  
 Very Nice SQ. A comfortable non-audiophile listen. Another No-Brainer for the Price.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> For all this talk of Zircons and Bettes, you guys need to spend that little bit extra and try the JVC FXH30. They mean business. As per usual I always carry 2-4 pairs of earphones with me at any time, however since the FXH30 entered my possession I keep coming back to them. Nothing else is getting any ear time. Such quality, much product!




Ah yes, so many models out there that would be great to try. But alas, so little $$$.


----------



## Leo888

slowpickr said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Headphones-Universal-Headsets-Braided/dp/B00YMIDLN4/ref=sr_1_1




Thanks for the link, slowpickr. Will check it out.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Hehe. I'll buy one and try. I cannot believe its soundstage is bigger than IE8/80 for such a budgeted one. I havn't found an IEM has a soundstage bigger than IE80, even IE800 is the same or just a little bit bigger.


 
  
 I can't believe the price!
  
 Just jumped on 2 more Zircon's yesterday......another one for back-up in black, and another in white for my wife.
  


twinacstacks said:


> Although a tad more spendy they have come down in price. YOU should be jumping on these. They are seriously good. Think a Tad brighter Trinity Delta or Dunu DN2000.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones-Black/dp/B010FJ0Y4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440717831&sr=8-1&keywords=Bette+Hybrid
> 
> ...


 
  
 How's the soundstage when compared to the Zircon's? Would you say on par? Or is Zircon's soundstage still bigger?


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> I can't believe the price!
> 
> Just jumped on 2 more Zircon's yesterday......another one for back-up in black, and another in white for my wife.
> 
> ...


 
 Find some well recorded files, better APE or FLAC files of symphony/orchestra and AB them before making your final conclusion. 
 You cannot believe price, so you think most people are fooled?


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Find some well recorded files, better APE or FLAC files of symphony/orchestra and AB them before making your final conclusion.
> You cannot believe price, so you think most people are fooled?


 
  
 Yup! Did symphony/orchestra and many other categories. It's all good!


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Yup! Did symphony/orchestra and many other categories. It's all good!


 
 Ok. I'll buy one and AB them.


----------



## Inszy

So generally Zircon's are better than fake IE80, but worse than fake K3003? Yeah ... I don't know why, but I don't feel convinced ...
 Maybe you can compare them to something normal, with solid brand and quality control? Some Brainwavz, AKG or so?


----------



## yangian

who care fake ie80！The difference of budgeted and high end is not frequency respons but soundstage and imaging presentation. I cannot believe it can have a soundstage larger than ie80 or even ie8. He just recalled from memory, i cannot trust. i have bought one and everything wwill be claer soon.


----------



## joamlt22

totally agree with you.
 but after you get those, could you share your impressions compared to KZ or Dunu Titan 1?

 Thanks!


----------



## codearm2

Any DAP/IEM worth to be collected for budget around $15-$20?


----------



## Nuke142

I have read last pages and bought Rock Zircon. Will wait now. I will be surprised if it has better soundstage than my not very comfortable ATH-IM70 for 95$ that have narrow sound.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

jant71 said:


> What about these...http://www.amazon.com/EKOSTORE-Premium-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Balanced/dp/B00VZUQM06/ref=pd_sim_sbs_107_13?ie=UTF8&refRID=1HQ5P8SX82NBTVGWS9RN
> 
> Another one that at least looks cool! Might be another Zircons perhaps


 

 I did a full review of them here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/ivery-cannon-iv-8/reviews/13789
  
 While I am not one to start a hype train, I thought they were very good for less than $20.
  
 ..


----------



## Vain III

nuke142 said:


> I have read last pages and bought Rock Zircon. Will wait now. I will be surprised if it has better soundstage than my not very comfortable ATH-IM70 for 95$ that have narrow sound.




Are you getting a good seal with the IM70? I had to sell them because of fit issues, but the one time I managed to get a good seal they had good instrument separation and decent sound stage.


----------



## slowpickr

Doing more comparisons between my KC06As and Rock Zircons.  Ostrys are brighter and have more of an up front sound.  Zircons are smoother in the mid range and treble and have more mid-bass which gives them a warmer sound signature.  I think the Ostrys are more detailed, but not by a huge margin.  I can where I could enjoy both of these.  The inline mic in the Zircons is a plus.
  
 Sorry TWIN, I'm not a big believer in burn in so I don't think the Zircons will change over time.  I paid over $60 for the Ostrys so it speaks well for the Zircons that they compare favorably to higher priced IEMs.


----------



## anticute

How is the isolation on these Zircons?


----------



## slowpickr

anticute said:


> How is the isolation on these Zircons?


 
 I would rate it as just average for an IEM.  Better than my Titan 1s and KC06As for sure.


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> Hehe. I'll buy one and try. I cannot believe its soundstage is bigger than IE8/80 for such a budgeted one. I havn't found an IEM has a soundstage bigger than IE80, even IE800 is the same or just a little bit bigger.


 





 Well Yangian, you are in for a treat then. I owned the Senn IE8's (The IE80s Daddy), He is right. the Zircons have a bigger soundstage. These things are impossibly good for a CHEAP IEM.
  
 I need to get them in white as well.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> For all this talk of Zircons and Bettes, you guys need to spend that little bit extra and try the JVC FXH30. They mean business. As per usual I always carry 2-4 pairs of earphones with me at any time, however since the FXH30 entered my possession I keep coming back to them. Nothing else is getting any ear time. Such quality, much product!


 





 Scrambler I'm betting the Zircons will at least match those JVCs you got growin' out of your ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Get U a pair before this manufacturer realizes what they have got.
  
 Plus they are the coolest looking earphone I own, not to mention the Build Quality is GREAT.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> I can't believe the price!
> 
> Just jumped on 2 more Zircon's yesterday......another one for back-up in black, and another in white for my wife.
> 
> ...


 





 Truthfully I think the Zircon is bigger, which I don't fully understand how a SINGLE Dynamic Driver can be larger than a Hybrid with a LARGER Dynamic Driver AND a Balanced armature. This Zircon is something Freaky.
  
 In a good Way. Like when my wife gets freaky.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Scrambler I'm betting the Zircons will at least match those JVCs you got growin' out of your ears.
> 
> Get U a pair before this manufacturer realizes what they have got.
> 
> ...




I would love to see them try. I brought the ED10, Titan 1, FR202, and FXH30 with me today to have a variety of signatures available. My ears pine for the 30s whenever I toss in anything else. Can't see them being overshadowed anytime soon and certainly not by a hyper-budget iem.

I'm also not a fan of mid-bassy iems, and from the descriptions posted they don't sound like they would be my cup of tea.


----------



## eaglearrow

Recieved these today. They were advertised as Feel audio but the brand name is ****. (F05 something that was written on em. probably the model no)
  
 8MM+9MM dual drivers
  
 OOTB impressions, (im not so good in describing sound so pls bear with me.)
  
 Treble: Rolled off early and smooth. No sign of siblance (ther's some thing slightly off about it buy hope they change after burn in).
  
 Mids: are about the same as treble. May be slightly pushed back but hey sound good to me.
  
 Lows: Really.. i mean really Low.. Boosted but they dont bleed much into the mids. Definitely the star of the show here. I cud call them mini Sub-woofers for your ears. 
  
 Soundstage: HUGE.. may be something what you call: 'out of the head experience' . I find the sound stage bigger than my tenore's.
  listening to 'How Long - Lionel ritchie' right now and it sounds really wide. the strings sound out of the head..
  
 Details:  Not a detail monster, but they should suffice a casual listener.
  
 They seem V-shaped and fun sounding.
 Ill revert with more impressions after burn-in.


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Well Yanigan, you are in for a treat then I owned the Senn IE8's (The IE80s Daddy). He is right. the Zircons have a bigger soundstage. These things are impossibly good for a CHEAP IEM.
> 
> I need to get them in white as well.
> 
> ...


 
 Ok. I'm waiting for the miracle.


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> I would love to see them try. I brought the ED10, Titan 1, FR202, and FXH30 with me today to have a variety of signatures available. My ears pine for the 30s whenever I toss in anything else. Can't see them being overshadowed anytime soon and certainly not by a hyper-budget iem.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of mid-bassy iems, and from the descriptions posted they don't sound like they would be my cup of tea.


 
  
 When is your JVC tee shirt scheduled to arrive?


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> When is your JVC tee shirt scheduled to arrive?




T-shirt? Ha! I hired a plane to drag a banner above my town.


----------



## farisq

So it does sound as good as it looks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wish they have the version without mic
  


farisq said:


> This one looks interesting too, at least in the aesthetic department...


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Recieved these today. They were advertised as Feel audio but the brand name is ****. (F05 something that was written on em. probably the model no)
> 
> 8MM+9MM dual drivers
> 
> ...




I also got these the other day (together with the IE800 wannabe) but just put them away after being more impressed with the Yinjw's. Then the Duke arrived and everything else was forgotten 

I need to bring them out again and give them a new chance.


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> I also got these the other day (together with the IE800 wannabe) but just put them away after being more impressed with the Yinjw's. Then the Duke arrived and everything else was forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 im burning them in right now and they are turning up real good. Listening to my tenores as i type and i can confirm that the soundstage is definitely bigger on the ****'s  Lets see how they turn out after 25-50 hrs. 
  
 And abt the weirdness in the treble i mentioned earlier has faded off and sound real good now.
  
 Peter, burn them in and share your reviews too. i think they have the potential to shine


----------



## mochill

No you don't peter123, just enjoy the duke, the king of realism


----------



## 1clearhead

I don't believe the Zircon's are just mid-bass focused IEM's, they can handle sub-bass just as well and with ease! That's why they portray such a big soundstage. Details are not the greatest, but they sound very natural and open.....thanks to there soundstage advantage!


----------



## 1clearhead

eaglearrow said:


> im burning them in right now and they are turning up real good. Listening to my tenores as i type and i can confirm that the soundstage is definitely bigger on the ****'s  Lets see how they turn out after 25-50 hrs.
> 
> And abt the weirdness in the treble i mentioned earlier has faded off and sound real good now.
> 
> Peter, burn them in and share your reviews too. i think they have the potential to shine


 

 I have the **** brand for quite a while. They are very dependable IEM's. My **** AKG K3003 still are kicking at number one on my list and my **** SP K5 still on top in my list sounding exactly as a clone to the TITAN 1's.
  
 Hope they work out for you, they're really good and reliable.


----------



## eaglearrow

1clearhead said:


> I have the **** brand for quite a while. They are very dependable IEM's. My **** AKG K3003 still are kicking at number one on my list and my **** SP K5 still on top in my list sounding exactly as a clone to the TITAN 1's.
> 
> Hope they work out for you, they're really good and reliable.


 

 Im kinda liking it now, after just abt 4 hrs of burn in compared to my initial impressions. Lets see, ill give them time before i decide if they are good value or not.


----------



## slowpickr

Been swapping back and forth between the Zircons and Titan 1s.  Titan 1s are sounding a little "lifeless" in comparison.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Been swapping back and forth between the Zircons and Titan 1s.  Titan 1s are sounding a little "lifeless" in comparison.




Which one has most mid-bass between thw two?


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> Which one has most mid-bass between thw two?


 
  
 To my ear, the Zircon.  However, I wouldn't consider it over done.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> To my ear, the Zircon.  However, I wouldn't consider it over done.




Thanks, I don't think I need more than on the Titans


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> Thanks, I don't think I need more than on the Titans


 
 Shoot, Scrambler has me thinking I should return these, sell my Titans and go for the JVC FXH30 LOL!


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Shoot, Scrambler has me thinking I should return these, sell my Titans and go for the JVC FXH30 LOL!




Lol, stop selling and start hoarding


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> Lol, stop selling and start hoarding


 
  
 According to my wife, I already am a hoarder.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> According to my wife, I already am a hoarder.




You should hear what my wife calls me, I'd take hoarder any time


----------



## slowpickr

The Zircons have more low end rumble on this song than the Titans.  Very nice.


----------



## jant71

slowpickr said:


> Been swapping back and forth between the Zircons and Titan 1s.  Titan 1s are sounding a little "lifeless" in comparison.


 

 True, true! I felt they tuned the life out of them. Why I, and kjk1281, like my Elation over the Titan 1 even if it wasn't better except in a couple areas. FXT200, though I tweaked mine, slams the Titan in being cohesive, integrated so much better and has more detail across the spectrum and while tighter and quicker maintains all the life and emotion in all things like piano, guitars, vocals. JVC is more real, lifelike, and has more life and soul.
  
 Did I push you over the edge into FXH-ville???


----------



## jant71

bloodypenguin said:


> I did a full review of them here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/ivery-cannon-iv-8/reviews/13789
> 
> While I am not one to start a hype train, I thought they were very good for less than $20.
> 
> ..


 

 Cool, I knew somebody mentioned them but missed the actual review. They are another one with a good cool factor if a bit Monster M.D. Trumpet looking. Thanks for the link!


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Been swapping back and forth between the Zircons and Titan 1s.  Titan 1s are sounding a little "lifeless" in comparison.


 





 I ran into that same thing between the VJJB V1 and the KZ ATE. Similar EQs, and sonic presentations, but the ATE's sounded DULL by comparison when I directly compared them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> I would love to see them try. I brought the ED10, Titan 1, FR202, and FXH30 with me today to have a variety of signatures available. My ears pine for the 30s whenever I toss in anything else. Can't see them being overshadowed anytime soon and certainly not by a hyper-budget iem.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of mid-bassy iems, and from the descriptions posted they don't sound like they would be my cup of tea.


 





 You are absolutely correct Scrambler. Not everyone has the same tastes. These may not float your boat, but they do what I like SQ-Wise.
  
 For a hyper- budget IEM they are pretty damn good. In fact..... ridiculously good. They would still be good with a +$100 price tag and beyond.
  
 I've ordered 2 more Pair as well. A backup and a Set for my Mrs.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> True, true! I felt they tuned the life out of them. Why I, and kjk1281, like my Elation over the Titan 1 even if it wasn't better except in a couple areas. FXT200, though I tweaked mine, slams the Titan in being cohesive, integrated so much better and has more detail across the spectrum and while tighter and quicker maintains all the life and emotion in all things like piano, guitars, vocals. JVC is more real, lifelike, and has more life and soul.
> 
> Did I push you over the edge into FXH-ville???


 
  
 Close, very close...


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> I don't believe the Zircon's are just mid-bass focused IEM's, they can handle sub-bass just as well and with ease! That's why they portray such a big soundstage. Details are not the greatest, but they sound very natural and open.....thanks to there soundstage advantage!


 





 Clearhead any lack of detail you are experiencing are due to Your Eartip selection, just as is the Overall EQ. The Zircons are the most Tip Dependent IEM I have ever run across. Second only to the Senn IE 8, which were total Bastards to find the best tips for, it took months and $$$.  That's where I found out about Auvio and JVC widebores, from the Senn IE8 Thread which is HUGE....
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Clearhead any lack of detail you are experiencing are due to Your Eartip selection, just as is the Overall EQ. The Zircons are the most Tip Dependent IEM I have ever run across. Second only to the Senn IE 8, which were total Bastards to find the best tips for, it took months and $$$.  That's where I found out about Auvio and JVC widebores, from the Senn IE8 Thread which is HUGE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm using JVC spiral dots and I think the details are very good.


----------



## slowpickr

Someone needs to do a sub-$100 JVC shootout - Elation vs FXH30 vs FXT90.  I think the Scramblah might get bent out of shape though if the FXH30 didn't come out on top...


----------



## koreanzombie

How is the fit and isolation on the zircons? Would they make good gym earphones? And can anyone take some pics of those white zircons?


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Someone needs to do a sub-$100 JVC shootout - Elation vs FXH30 vs FXT90.  I think the Scramblah might get bent out of shape though if the FXH30 didn't come out on top...


 

 The would make for an interesting comparo since they all offer up different signatures. The FT90 would be outclassed though. Why would I get bent out of shape? They're all JVCs! Win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Something for the JVC fans. Please excuse the crappy lighting.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Here's a Link for the Zircons. Seller is inexpensive, reliable and these are the GENUINE article. So far I've ordered 3 through this seller. Specify which color you want in the message box at checkout/order or Lin will message you about which color do you prefer?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rock-Luxury-Zircon-stereo-earphone-Headset-In-Ear-handsfree-Headphones-3-5mm-Earbuds-for-iPhone-Samsung/32371508014.html
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Here's a Link for the Zircons. Seller is inexpensive, reliable and these are the GENUINE article. So far I've ordered 3 through this seller. Specify which color you want in the message box at checkout/order or Lin will message you about which color do you prefer?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rock-Luxury-Zircon-stereo-earphone-Headset-In-Ear-handsfree-Headphones-3-5mm-Earbuds-for-iPhone-Samsung/32371508014.html
> 
> ...


 

 okay now i am really intrigued about it. whats the cheapest place to get it in north america and get it shipped to canada? If you have any back up or extra pairs, mind selling me one for a good price?


----------



## mochill

Stick with duke bro


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Clearhead any lack of detail you are experiencing are due to Your Eartip selection, just as is the Overall EQ. The Zircons are the most Tip Dependent IEM I have ever run across. Second only to the Senn IE 8, which were total Bastards to find the best tips for, it took months and $$$.  That's where I found out about Auvio and JVC widebores, from the Senn IE8 Thread which is HUGE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 By all means, they are never lacking.
  
 When I mentioned "not the greatest in details", I meant to say not over-the-top like others might expect or want out of them.
  
*I like them perfectly just the way they are.....**very natural, open and life-like midrange and treble.* 
  
 You gotta' love their BIG soundstage! Cheers!


----------



## yangian

Took a look at reviews of that Rock Zircon from Taobao, never see any surprised review. I really wonder why it got hyped at here. 
 Anyway, will get it maybe a couple weeks later. Then everything is clear.


----------



## RedJohn456

@B9Scrambler  whats the easiest and cheapest way to have the FXH30 shipped to Canada? The JVC FR201 was my first non **** iem so I am fond of JVC.


----------



## airomjosh

yangian said:


> Took a look at reviews of that Rock Zircon from Taobao, never see any surprised review. I really wonder why it got hyped at here.
> Anyway, will get it maybe a couple weeks later. Then everything is clear.


 
 pulled the trigger on these and hope to receive them in a couple of days. wanna experience it myself if my titan1 which are competitive to dn2000( according to jokerl) would be lifeless compare to zirkons.


----------



## yangian

airomjosh said:


> pulled the trigger on these and hope to receive them in a couple of days. wanna experience it myself if my titan1 which are competitive to dn2000( according to jokerl) would be lifeless compare to zirkons.


 Yeah, unbelievable. A $12 competitive to $200-300 beast！Mine maybe waited a couple weeks. Let us know if its really a beast.


----------



## B9Scrambler

redjohn456 said:


> @B9Scrambler
> whats the easiest and cheapest way to have the FXH30 shipped to Canada? The JVC FR201 was my first non **** iem so I am fond of JVC.




I scooped mine up through Amazon.CA. It only took nine days for them to get here from Japan Amazingly enough. Free shipping to boot. Since this process was free and quick, I guess that would have to be my recommendation.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sorry to change the subject. 

I just got bit by the curiosity bug again. I was jamming my Huawei Honor earphones the other day and really enjoying their impressive sound. Then I stumbled on these and bit on them. Does anyone else have a pair of these? That's a great price and it looks legit. If these are noise canceling and work as well as Bose it's a phenomenal deal. Reviews are pretty positive also. If you do have them what are your thoughts on them?


original Huawei AM180 headphone UltimoPower ANC Earphone(Active noise cancelling) Charging on Mate 7,P8,Honor 7,Honor 6 Plus
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/original-Huawei-AM180-headphone-UltimoPower-ANC-Earphone-Active-noise-cancelling-Charging-on-Mate-7-P8-Honor/32417032845.html
(from AliExpress Android)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> Took a look at reviews of that Rock Zircon from Taobao, never see any surprised review. I really wonder why it got hyped at here.
> Anyway, will get it maybe a couple weeks later. Then everything is clear.


 





 Because they DO what I claimed they did. I Ran across these on this very thread aaDee posted a pic and they looked interesting. So while I was ordering several different 'phones I ordered the Zircons based ENTIRELY on their looks, nothing else. As I am receiving and burning in 6-8 Pairs of 'phones, I got to these and after rolling tips my jaw dropped. I was thinking NO WAY these cheap-ass earphones can be THAT GOOD.
  
 I was wrong again.
  
 They simply are that good.
  
 As far as reviews on shopping sites? Some reviewer on Amazon declared they had NO BASS.
  
 Ask anyone here who has a pair if they have Bass or not.....
  
 yangian, it doesn't absolutely mean YOU are going to love them. Everyone hears things differently and everyone has a favorite sonic Footprint. These hit mine Really well. If You like the Senn IE80, these will absolutely float your boat. Just remember they are terribly tip sensitive, much like the Senns. Roll a few until you find the best.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Because they DO what I claimed they did. I Ran across these on this very thread aaDee posted a pic and they looked interesting. So while I was ordering several different 'phones I ordered the Zircons based ENTIRELY on their looks, nothing else. As I am receiving and burning in 6-8 Pairs of 'phones, I got to these and after rolling tips my jaw dropped. I was thinking NO WAY these cheap-ass earphones can be THAT GOOD.
> 
> I was wrong again.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm more than happy if it's true. That's a gospel. I'm eagerly looking forward to listening to it. What my concern is that among hundreds reviews on Taobao, almost none give hyped comments as here. On the contrary, Most of thsoe reviews are just soso. Really good reviews mainly commend the low end, and I havn't found one had impression on its soundstage. On the contrary, many revirews of the Yinjw IE800 commend its soundstage. I don't know what's wrong of those hundreds reviews on Taobao.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Because they DO what I claimed they did. I Ran across these on this very thread aaDee posted a pic and they looked interesting. So while I was ordering several different 'phones I ordered the Zircons based ENTIRELY on their looks, nothing else. As I am receiving and burning in 6-8 Pairs of 'phones, I got to these and after rolling tips my jaw dropped. I was thinking NO WAY these cheap-ass earphones can be THAT GOOD.
> 
> I was wrong again.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't know about Taobao... perhaps they don't tip roll like us Head-Fi'ers.  As far as bass goes, these are about (if not) the most bassy IEMs I've ever had.  I would sum up their sound signature as warm, smooth and bassy, yet open and detailed (which I really like) YMMV of course.


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> Don't know about Taobao... perhaps they don't tip roll like us Head-Fi'ers.  As far as bass goes, these are about (if not) the most bassy IEMs I've ever had.  I would sum up their sound signature as warm, smooth and bassy, yet open and detailed (which I really like) YMMV of course.


 
 What tips are best for it?


----------



## Inszy

yangian said:


> I don't know what's wrong of those hundreds reviews on Taobao.


 
 They aren't Hype-Fi


----------



## slowpickr

yangian said:


> What tips are best for it?


 
  
 I've settled on JVC spiral dots.  Also tried some MH1C tips which worked well for me (I have large ear canals).


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> I've settled on JVC spiral dots.  Also tried some MH1C tips which worked well for me (I have large ear canals).


 
 Ok. Thank you!


----------



## ozkan

slowpickr said:


> I've settled on JVC spiral dots.  Also tried some MH1C tips which worked well for me (I have large ear canals).


 
  
 Are they as bassy as your 3580? Do you have a chance to try UE600 tips?


----------



## slowpickr

ozkan said:


> Are they as bassy as your 3580? Do you have a chance to try UE600 tips?


 
 You know, I gave those away a while back (need to update my sig).  Anyway, from memory I would say yes, at least.  Don't have any UE600 tips so I can't answer that one.  Perhaps you saw UE6000 in my sig which are over ear HPs.
  
 I continue to listen to these and continue to be impressed.  Listening to Alan Parsons Project Ammonia Avenue album.  Vocals are clear and rich, instrument separation is great,  just amazing for $13.


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> You know, I gave those away a while back (need to update my sig).  Anyway, from memory I would say yes, at least.  Don't have any UE600 tips so I can't answer that one.  Perhaps you saw UE6000 in my sig which are over ear HPs.
> 
> I continue to listen to these and continue to be impressed.  Listening to Alan Parsons Project Ammonia Avenue album.  Vocals are clear and rich, instrument separation is great,  just amazing for $13.


 

 So speaking on sound quality alone, which IEM do u think they sound similar to? Also about people claiming it being better than or similar to titan-1, do u think they really are?  thanks


----------



## slowpickr

eaglearrow said:


> So speaking on sound quality alone, which IEM do u think they sound similar to? Also about people claiming it being better than or similar to titan-1, do u think they really are?  thanks


 
  
 That's a tough one.  I've only been comparing them to the KC06A and Titan 1 (my 2 favorites) since I got them.  With those comparisons, it's mostly been warm (Zircons) vs bright(er) (Titan/KC06A).  Need to do some more listening. 
  
 Definitely not ready to pronounce them Titan killers. Although I could see where someone who likes a warm/smooth treble signature might.


----------



## yangian

Anyway, good to see these great Chinese budgeted products. Hopefully they can bring down the price range of the whole headphones industry.


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> I'm more than happy if it's true. That's a gospel. I'm eagerly looking forward to listening to it. What my concern is that among hundreds reviews on Taobao, almost none give hyped comments as here. On the contrary, Most of thsoe reviews are just soso. Really good reviews mainly commend the low end, and I havn't found one had impression on its soundstage. On the contrary, many revirews of the Yinjw IE800 commend its soundstage. I don't know what's wrong of those hundreds reviews on Taobao.


 






 I'm assuming that TaoBao is Chinese or Asian based? Maybe the reviewers have had access to the Hundreds and Hundreds of Great Quality inexpensive earphones that we here are just discovering on this thread? By that reasoning this is just run-of-the-mill stuff that isn't any big deal. I'm sure the NEXT big "Giant Killer" is right around the corner that no one in the States has ever heard of, seen or tried yet.
  
  
 I'd SURE like to see what they are Raving about on that website.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alas, My ability to read Asian of any type is non-existent.
  
 Are these the Best earphones EVER? I'm doubting it. Are They insanely Good for the Price?
  
 You betcha.
  








 TWIN
   





>


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> That's a tough one.  I've only been comparing them to the KC06A and Titan 1 (my 2 favorites) since I got them.  With those comparisons, it's mostly been warm (Zircons) vs bright(er) (Titan/KC06A).  Need to do some more listening.
> 
> Definitely not ready to pronounce them Titan killers. Although I could see where someone who likes a warm/smooth treble signature might.


 





 Slowpickr, Sounds like you might REALLY appreciate those Bette F3 10MM Hybrids. VERY Surgically Precise. (Think AKG K701 EQ Here). I'm trying to find the right tip to tame the Treble a Tad.  As a rule Treble forward earphones always seem to have apparent Great detail, but they are fatiguing for me to wear for extended periods. I end up with a Treble Headache. I Love my Titans but can only wear them a couple hours.
  
 The Bettes are a little more Spendy but on Par with Dunu DN2000 SQ.
  
 Just ANOTHER Great inexpensive Asian Earphone.
  
 So MANY earphones, so little time. And $$$.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

Unless already reported and I missed it, RZ are on ebay from a US based seller. So, Paypal and quick shipping. Make an offer as well so see how low they will go 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rock-Universal-Zircon-Stereo-Earphones-Headsets-Headphones-W-Mic-For-iPhone-HTC-/371375704989?hash=item5677b78b9d


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Unless already reported and I missed it, RZ are on ebay from a US based seller. So, Paypal and quick shipping. Make an offer as well so see how low they will go
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rock-Universal-Zircon-Stereo-Earphones-Headsets-Headphones-W-Mic-For-iPhone-HTC-/371375704989?hash=item5677b78b9d


 





 That's new and a little less I believe than on Amazon.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Slowpickr, Sounds like you might REALLY appreciate those Bette F3 10MM Hybrids. VERY Surgically Precise. (Think AKG K701 EQ Here). I'm trying to find the right tip to tame the Treble a Tad.  As a rule Treble forward earphones always seem to have apparent Great detail, but they are fatiguing for me to wear for extended periods. I end up with a Treble Headache. I Love my Titans but can only wear them a couple hours.
> 
> The Bettes are a little more Spendy but on Par with Dunu DN2000 SQ.
> 
> ...




Actually, I'm pretty happy right now with the Zircons. Not going to rush to purchase anything for a while (unless of course an irresistible deal comes along ).


----------



## mochill

Get the VE duke


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's going to be a while before I pop $200 USD on a Earphone again. The Last one I did, (Flare audio R2A) was in the end, a HUGE disappointment.
  
 The Duke looks a lot like the R2A.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> I'm assuming that TaoBao is Chinese or Asian based? Maybe the reviewers have had access to the Hundreds and Hundreds of Great Quality inexpensive earphones that we here are just discovering on this thread? By that reasoning this is just run-of-the-mill stuff that isn't any big deal. I'm sure the NEXT big "Giant Killer" is right around the corner that no one in the States has ever heard of, seen or tried yet.
> 
> 
> I'd SURE like to see what they are Raving about on that website.
> ...


----------



## mochill

You'll love the duke brother twin. I promise


----------



## Shawn71

This seems pretty intriguing from HzSound....HZ3's over-the-ear,angled jack and larger 12.5mm driver (for OTE iem model!). Never tried HzSound before,anyone had/have budget EP001 cld share.


----------



## bhazard

shawn71 said:


> This seems pretty intriguing from HzSound....HZ3's over-the-ear,angled jack and larger 12.5mm driver (for OTE iem model!). Never tried HzSound before,anyone had/have budget EP001 cld share.


 
 The EP001 was actually pretty good. Well worth the $25 or so it went for. It was relatively balanced.
  
 Got my Zircons today. These things are very much midbass boosted to the point that it almost becomes distracting. There is definite bleed/bloat/mid recession, and they don't sit well in my ears either. I ditched the stock tips and threw on M sized Spiral Dots, but these may need dual flange wide nozzle Senn tips. Need more time with them.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> The EP001 was actually pretty good. Well worth the $25 or so it went for. It was relatively balanced.
> 
> Got my Zircons today. These things are very much midbass boosted to the point that it almost becomes distracting. There is definite bleed/bloat/mid recession, and they don't sit well in my ears either. I ditched the stock tips and threw on M sized Spiral Dots, but these may need dual flange wide nozzle Senn tips. Need more time with them.


 

 Thanks bud,yeah the bq of Hzsound is impressive as well,for the price being offered....forgot,the HZ3 comes with pelican case(like) too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There's one more offering HZ2 with angled nozzle,price $21.xx.


----------



## eaglearrow

mochill said:


> Get the VE duke


 

 Haha.. mochill, you must really like those.


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Haha.. mochill, you must really like those.




He's not alone


----------



## mochill

It's amazeballs


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> The EP001 was actually pretty good. Well worth the $25 or so it went for. It was relatively balanced.
> 
> Got my Zircons today. These things are very much midbass boosted to the point that it almost becomes distracting. There is definite bleed/bloat/mid recession, and they don't sit well in my ears either. I ditched the stock tips and threw on M sized Spiral Dots, but these may need dual flange wide nozzle Senn tips. Need more time with them.


 

 and there it is. I was actually just about to order too from aliexpress. Thanks you saved me money


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> Actually, I'm pretty happy right now with the Zircons. Not going to rush to purchase anything for a while (unless of course an irresistible deal comes along
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1


----------



## peter123

My review of the SHOZY Lancea is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-lancea-mini-dac-amplifier-24bit-192khz-for-android-ios-pc-iphone
  
 Also decided to start a thread for it if anyone is interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-lancea-mini-dac-amplifier-24bit-192khz-for-android-ios-pc-iphone/reviews/13879
  
 Very nice little device


----------



## salawat

hisoundfi said:


> Sorry to change the subject.
> 
> I just got bit by the curiosity bug again. I was jamming my Huawei Honor earphones the other day and really enjoying their impressive sound. Then I stumbled on these and bit on them. Does anyone else have a pair of these? That's a great price and it looks legit. If these are noise canceling and work as well as Bose it's a phenomenal deal. Reviews are pretty positive also. If you do have them what are your thoughts on them?
> 
> ...


 
 I'm interested in these aswell, anyone know whether it will be able to charge on other phones directly such as oneplus one?
 any reviews on these? 
  
 I've read that it has a strong bass but quite bright highs which may be a no go for me if true (I am very sensitive to highs)


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> The EP001 was actually pretty good. Well worth the $25 or so it went for. It was relatively balanced.
> 
> Got my Zircons today. These things are very much midbass boosted to the point that it almost becomes distracting. There is definite bleed/bloat/mid recession, and they don't sit well in my ears either. I ditched the stock tips and threw on M sized Spiral Dots, but these may need dual flange wide nozzle Senn tips. Need more time with them.


 





 Jeez, someone on Amazon claimed they had no Bass at all. Burn 'em in. They change, seriously.  With the Zircons it's ALL about the Tips. Think of them as interchangeable nozzles instead of eartips.
  
 That is all.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

mochill said:


> You'll love the duke brother twin. I promise


 





 Not for a little bit yet. My daughter starts College on the 3rd....
  
 education is a bit spendy....
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Jeez, someone on Amazon claimed they had no Bass at all. Burn 'em in. They change, seriously.  With the Zircons it's ALL about the Tips. Think of them as interchangeable nozzles instead of eartips.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had some mid-bass issues on EDM tracks.  But, being somewhat of a basshead, I typically EQ up lower frequencies and add some bass boost.  When I set the EQ to flat and minimized bass boost everything really opened up and bass was still at a good level.  So I would have to agree, bass is boosted compared to other IEMs.  Not a deal breaker for me though.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Not for a little bit yet. My daughter starts College on the 3rd....
> 
> education is a bit spendy....
> 
> ...


 

 You ain't kidding bro!  My son already started his sophomore year.  I could get Stax or Audeze for what we have had to pay out for books, fees, etc. even after loans and scholarships. That's life I guess...


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> I had some mid-bass issues on EDM tracks.  But, being somewhat of a basshead, I typically EQ up lower frequencies and add some bass boost.  When I set the EQ to flat and minimized bass boost everything really opened up and bass was still at a good level.  So I would have to agree, bass is boosted compared to other IEMs.  Not a deal breaker for me though.


 





 Me either. In fact I would classify most of the inexpensive Chinese earphones as leaning toward the Bass- heavy side. I run my source (Fiio X1 or X3ii0, line out so there is no EQ. just flat. I use my bass boost if needed on my E12 Amp.  Needless to say with the Zircons I haven't had to use the boost.
  








 TWIN


----------



## MSTRKRFT

Being completely clueless about the Chinese brand of headphones, have you guys found a set of headphones somewhat comparable to the Philips X2/27 Fidelio (would I be correct that they are pretty universally considered the best value for $300)? Thanks guys!


----------



## TwinACStacks

For around $300 I think I'm going to say Senn. HD600 or HD650. They are pretty much the "standard" for Full sized cans. They can be had for $300 or so with patient shopping.
  
 There are a lot of others. depends on what kind of sound-signature you are after. If you are looking for Studio-Type Clinical Precision, the AKG K701/702/7xx are also a very good choce, as are a few Beyerdynamic models.
  
 Lots of new stuff out there too.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

I think he was looking for a cheaper alternative to the X2's but unfortunately I've not found any....


----------



## slowpickr

I'm finding the modded Philips shp9500 to be pretty darn good. It got the Golden Nut award .


----------



## peter123

Yes there's some good open headphone bargains but I've not come across some that's even remotely similar sounding like the X2's......


----------



## Inszy

Maybe Audio-Technica ATH-AD500X?


----------



## peter123

inszy said:


> Maybe Audio-Technica ATH-AD500X?




How does they compare to the X2's?


----------



## MSTRKRFT

I was mainly referring to these Chinese brands that produce headphones since that's what this thread is about. Seems like there are many Chinese counterparts to some of the american models, e.g., K3003, and I was wondering if there were any over the head type headphones similar to the X2 or any good recommendations.


----------



## Mr Trev

mstrkrft said:


> I was mainly referring to these Chinese brands that produce headphones since that's what this thread is about. Seems like there are many Chinese counterparts to some of the american models, e.g., K3003, and I was wondering if there were any over the head type headphones similar to the X2 or any good recommendations.


 
 The Takstar Pro80/2050 are kinda like Beyer knock-offs visually. Haven't heard them myself, but they do get some decent comments. Haven't seen anything like the x2 yet.


----------



## clee290

I've always found those Takstars looked more similar to the Shure SRH1540/1840 due to the shape of the ear cups. Oval, vs the circular ear cups of the Beyers. Maybe some sort of love-child between them


----------



## bhazard

mstrkrft said:


> I was mainly referring to these Chinese brands that produce headphones since that's what this thread is about. Seems like there are many Chinese counterparts to some of the american models, e.g., K3003, and I was wondering if there were any over the head type headphones similar to the X2 or any good recommendations.


 
 There aren't really any that have made a stunning over-ear that can compare to the X2. The Takstar Pro 80 was the only blockbuster that compared well to the ATH-M50X / Beyers, and it is very well known as the Kingston Hyper X now.
  
 The AKG 7XX is my current favorite China made headphone, and Hifiman just put out the stellar HE-400S, but they aren't really "Chinese brands". Eventually I see Dunu or some other company with a great IEM track record finally making a stellar over-ear for us.


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Jeez, someone on Amazon claimed they had no Bass at all. Burn 'em in. They change, seriously.  With the Zircons it's ALL about the Tips. Think of them as interchangeable nozzles instead of eartips.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


 
 What tips do you recommend to remove some of the bass and increase detail? Complys removed all detail. Senn bi-flanges did better, but they still seemed off. Spiral Dots have too much bass. They just don't do well on metal compared to the Titans, which are some of the best at it. Huge price difference though so it's kind of unfair.
  
 The Zircons just haven't surpassed the ED10 yet, but I feel like finding the right tips might change things.


----------



## sodesuka

I personally will take Soundmagic HP100/150 over Fidelio X2. However they don't really sound similar, so it still depends on what you want.


----------



## Inszy

peter123 said:


> How does they compare to the X2's?


 

 ATH-AD500X have less detailed and warmer sound. They're one step behind X2, but for $70 it's very good choice. Closer to Fidelio than any Takstar, Superlux or Somic (they're brighter or more V sounding or just worse then AD500X and X2).


----------



## slowpickr

bhazard said:


> What tips do you recommend to remove some of the bass and increase detail? Complys removed all detail. Senn bi-flanges did better, but they still seemed off. Spiral Dots have too much bass. They just don't do well on metal compared to the Titans, which are some of the best at it. Huge price difference though so it's kind of unfair.
> 
> The Zircons just haven't surpassed the ED10 yet, but I feel like finding the right tips might change things.


 
  
 I'm labeling the Zircons as basshead.  They hit HARD!


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> What tips do you recommend to remove some of the bass and increase detail? Complys removed all detail. Senn bi-flanges did better, but they still seemed off. Spiral Dots have too much bass. They just don't do well on metal compared to the Titans, which are some of the best at it. Huge price difference though so it's kind of unfair.
> 
> The Zircons just haven't surpassed the ED10 yet, but I feel like finding the right tips might change things.


 
  
 I went with the AUVIO silicone medium tips for my ears, which 'TwinACStacks' suggested. After burning them in over 100 hours.....
*It works really well!!!*
  
 It tames the mid-bass while giving more emphasis to sub-bass punch (similar to ED10 sub-bass impact). And, there's better openness to the mid-range and treble becomes more lively and crisp. It still retains some of the biggest soundstage I've ever heard in IEM's.
  
 Going back and forth with ED10.....ED10 sounds a little harsh and edgy while the Zircon's has such a big stage to them now.
  
 AUVIO and FIDUE sells these same aftermarket tips. These tips are a-must-have for hi-end IEM's.
  
 Take a look at some pics below.....
  

 MEDIUM
  

 LARGE
  
  
 You can purchase them here......
  
 Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Silicone-Replacement-Tips-Medium/dp/B00N568Z80/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1VA6DZGD6JR8VPMBNV19&dpSrc=sims&dpST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_
  
 Taobao
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.pFFapP&id=37798681649&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
  
 If you get around getting these tips.....let us know what you think.


----------



## ZapX629

I've been pimpin' out these tips for years.


----------



## 1clearhead

zapx629 said:


> I've been pimpin' out these tips for years.


 

 +1 ....they're really well made.


----------



## slowpickr

1clearhead said:


> +1 ....they're really well made.


 
 Don't know if these will help much for bhazard's case.  I always thought the rule of thumb for tips was narrow bore=more bass, less treble  wide bore=less bass, more treble.  The spiral dots have a very wide bore and the bass is still too much for him.  My 2 cents.  The only way to know for sure I guess is to give them a try which shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## jant71

Lots more going on then just the bore size. The material, firmness, the shape of the tips, even the length etc. can contribute. A wide bore tip that is longer and seals deeper and better can give as much or more bass than some narrow bore tips. Some wide bore tips have more bass and some narrow tips have more bass. Even my treble accenting tips are Klipsch tips which have a smaller bore than many others. Of course the YMMV applies so the general rule of thumb is probably, like you said, "you don't know till you try" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> Don't know if these will help much for bhazard's case.  I always thought the rule of thumb for tips was narrow bore=more bass, less treble  wide bore=less bass, more treble.  The spiral dots have a very wide bore and the bass is still too much for him.  My 2 cents.  The only way to know for sure I guess is to give them a try which shouldn't be a big deal.


 

 I guess, since they're long-bore tips; from bottom to top, that's what give it that nice flavor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I love my ED10's.....it could be a toss-up between both, only for the Zircon's to beat them in soundstage.


----------



## ozkan

slowpickr said:


> Don't know if these will help much for bhazard's case.  I always thought the rule of thumb for tips was narrow bore=more bass, less treble  wide bore=less bass, more treble.  The spiral dots have a very wide bore and the bass is still too much for him.  My 2 cents.  The only way to know for sure I guess is to give them a try which shouldn't be a big deal.


 
  
 What about UE600 tips? They tame the bass and add some sparkle to the treble on all IEMs I've tried. I also agree on Spiral Dots. They increase the bass and constict the soundstage to a degree.


----------



## 1clearhead

jant71 said:


> Lots more going on then just the bore size. The material, firmness, the shape of the tips, even the length etc. can contribute. A wide bore tip that is longer and seals deeper and better can give as much or more bass than some narrow bore tips. Some wide bore tips have more bass and some narrow tips have more bass. Even my treble accenting tips are Klipsch tips which have a smaller bore than many others. Of course the YMMV applies so the general rule of thumb is probably, like you said, "you don't know till you try"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1 ....thanks for the tip.


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> Lots more going on then just the bore size. The material, firmness, the shape of the tips, even the length etc. can contribute. A wide bore tip that is longer and seals deeper and better can give as much or more bass than some narrow bore tips. Some wide bore tips have more bass and some narrow tips have more bass. Even my treble accenting tips are Klipsch tips which have a smaller bore than many others. Of course the YMMV applies so the general rule of thumb is probably, like you said, "you don't know till you try"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, thanks for the clarification.  I'll have to try more tips also (even though I'm liking the spiral dots ok).
  
 Edit: and then there is always these:
  
http://www.amazon.com/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-Earphone-Turning/dp/B010WMDJDK/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification.  I'll have to try more tips also (even though I'm liking the spiral dots ok).
> 
> Edit: and then there is always these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-Earphone-Turning/dp/B010WMDJDK/ref=sr_1_1




Yes those Ostry tips are quite interesting. I've got the blue ones and like them with some IEM's but today I hit jackpot with them and the Duke so now the rest are on their way


----------



## Selenium

slowpickr said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification.  I'll have to try more tips also (even though I'm liking the spiral dots ok).
> 
> Edit: and then there is always these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-Earphone-Turning/dp/B010WMDJDK/ref=sr_1_1




Am I supposed to put them on my teeth? I _have_ wanted to tone down the sauce on my pizza lately. Too splashy!


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> What tips do you recommend to remove some of the bass and increase detail? Complys removed all detail. Senn bi-flanges did better, but they still seemed off. Spiral Dots have too much bass. They just don't do well on metal compared to the Titans, which are some of the best at it. Huge price difference though so it's kind of unfair.
> 
> The Zircons just haven't surpassed the ED10 yet, but I feel like finding the right tips might change things.


 
 bhazard, I have the ED10's we are hearing something totally different. The Ed10's are very good, they are my favorite KZ, but they aren't even close to the Zircons in soundstage or Detail especially vocals and mids. I do think they have a little softer Treble than the ED10's
  
 I went back to the tips they were shipped with as the Auvios made them REALLY Bass Heavy. You could try those Blue Turbines that are shipped with a lot of KZ's they are very shallow and trebly might lessen the Bass.
  
 JMHO.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Don't know if these will help much for bhazard's case.  I always thought the rule of thumb for tips was narrow bore=more bass, less treble  wide bore=less bass, more treble.  The spiral dots have a very wide bore and the bass is still too much for him.  My 2 cents.  The only way to know for sure I guess is to give them a try which shouldn't be a big deal.


 





 Yes, I always thought there was a rule of thumb for bore sizes as well. I found out it doesn't always work that way even on similar sized nozzles.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> bhazard, I have the ED10's we are hearing something totally different. The Ed10's are very good, they are my favorite KZ, but they aren't even close to the Zircons in soundstage or Detail especially vocals and mids. I do think they have a little softer Treble than the ED10's
> 
> I went back to the tips they were shipped with as the Auvios made them REALLY Bass Heavy. You could try those Blue Turbines that are shipped with a lot of KZ's they are very shallow and trebly might lessen the Bass.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Zircon sound signature has hit me just right.  I'm loving them!  $13 (or $19 in my case) are you kidding me???


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> The Zircon sound signature has hit me just right.  I'm loving them!  $13 (or $19 in my case) are you kidding me???


 





 I like them Too. They are particularly good for EDM and Trance, which I listen to a lot.
  
 They DO border on Basshead.
  
 Problem is if you get used to them other phones sound WEAK by comparison.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I like them Too. They are particularly good for EDM and Trance, which I listen to a lot.
> 
> They DO border on Basshead.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I labeled them basshead phones a page or two back.  Check out the post if you didn't see it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Yeah, I labeled them basshead phones a page or two back.  Check out the post if you didn't see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I didn't miss it. I would actually call them borderline. the Bass can be controlled by tip selection. I started with the Auvios, Clearhead started with the stock tips. After 200 Hours burn in I found the Bass with the Auvios had become almost overwhelming, so I switched back to stock, it reduced the bass enough so it's quite pleasant. Clearhead has now changed to Auvios and really likes them.
  
 Bet he switches back when they are fully broken in.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I didn't miss it. I would actually call them borderline. the Bass can be controlled by tip selection. I started with the Auvios, Clearhead started with the stock tips. After 200 Hours burn in I found the Bass with the Auvios had become almost overwhelming, so I switched back to stock, it reduced the bass enough so it's quite pleasant. Clearhead has now changed to Auvios and really likes them.
> 
> Bet he switches back when they are fully broken in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Come on! You guys are playing with my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Alright, I'll try for 200 hours while listening to them at work, gym and traveling back home everyday. They're going to be burning right in my head. I'm going to be tip-rolling with them.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey, if any of you guys open a *Rock Luxury Zircon* thread?.....I'm in!
  
 I'll give some initial comparisons I've done so far from my list of IEM's.


----------



## jj69

Has anyone done a direct comparison between the 8mm Bette and the 10mm Bette? 
  
 Is one of them considered significantly better than the other? 
  
 Would love to try one, just not sure which one to go with.


----------



## peter123

For anyone who might find it interesting my review of the Brainwavz Jive is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/13893


----------



## slowpickr

jj69 said:


> Has anyone done a direct comparison between the 8mm Bette and the 10mm Bette?
> 
> Is one of them considered significantly better than the other?
> 
> Would love to try one, just not sure which one to go with.


 
  
 I'm curious also.  Bigger is always better right (or maybe not)?


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> For anyone who might find it interesting my review of the Brainwavz Jive is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/13893


 
 Nice review as usual.  There is a 33.33% chance that I could get these in a few weeks when the MD Brainwavz grab bag ships.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Nice review as usual.  There is a 33.33% chance that I could get these in a few weeks when the MD Brainwavz grab bag ships.


 
 Thanks a lot! Fingers crossed, you could definitely do a lot worse than the Jive


----------



## Charliemotta

Another fine review Peter!  I too am in the grab bag mostly for the bigger prize.  I'm hoping for the Jive.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Another fine review Peter!  I too am in the grab bag mostly for the bigger prize.  I'm hoping for the Jive.


 
 Thanks Charlie! Fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My review of the ATH-CKR9LTD with comparisons to the CKR9 and CKR10 is also posted for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m50-studio-monitor-headphones-limited-red-model-ath-ckr9-ltd-japan-import/reviews/13897


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> Thanks Charlie! Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very helpful comparisons!  That ATH-CKR series looks sweet.  Have you heard whether the ones on ebay are real or fake?  Like this one with a great price:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Audio-technica-ATH-CKR9LTD-canal-earphone-limited-Red-hs-/252022370129


----------



## HraD2

slowpickr, peter123, i got chinese CKR9LTD today (63$, great discount), they are burning now but OOTB they are amazing.


----------



## Hisoundfi

hrad2 said:


> slowpickr, peter123, i got chinese CKR9LTD today (63$, great discount), they are burning now but OOTB they are amazing.


link?


----------



## eaglearrow

hrad2 said:


> slowpickr, peter123, i got chinese CKR9LTD today (63$, great discount), they are burning now but OOTB they are amazing.


 

 wow nice... i had ordered one too. hope they are genuine. How do you feel about the build OOTB ?
  
 the seller did say they are genuine though.


----------



## HraD2

hisoundfi said:


> link?


 
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html also check version w/o box (cheaper) and inapp discount


----------



## eaglearrow

hisoundfi said:


> link?


 
 i bought mine from here. Guess HraD2 bought from the same link.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.10.J1WxN3&ws_ab_test=201407_1,201444_5,201409_3


----------



## HraD2

As you can see, it is made in China


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Very helpful comparisons!  That ATH-CKR series looks sweet.  Have you heard whether the ones on ebay are real or fake?  Like this one with a great price:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Audio-technica-ATH-CKR9LTD-canal-earphone-limited-Red-hs-/252022370129




Thanks mate! I'm sorry but I wouldn't want to say anything since my guess is as good as yours 




hrad2 said:


> slowpickr, peter123, i got chinese CKR9LTD today (63$, great discount), they are burning now but OOTB they are amazing.




Congratulations, enjoy


----------



## slowpickr

eaglearrow said:


> i bought mine from here. Guess HraD2 bought from the same link.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.10.J1WxN3&ws_ab_test=201407_1,201444_5,201409_3


 
 Wow, if those are real that really is a great price!


----------



## peter123

hrad2 said:


> As you can see, it is made in China




All of the CKR series are made in China. I think that's the reason for A-T having this challenge...


----------



## HraD2

peter123 but what about "limited edition, 2000 pcs only, made in Japan, Japan import (~$400)" and so on? Btw, mine ATH-AD1000x made in Japan.


----------



## sodesuka

Got that CKR9LTD with full retail box for $61 with discounts from aliexpress app few weeks ago, still waiting to arrive though, will have E80 and a $20 red earphones coming too. This month will be fun. 




Also, what's with the M50 on that CKR9 LTD product page?


----------



## slowpickr

The Ali-Express search engine sucks.  Can't even pull these up or the un-boxed version.


----------



## peter123

hrad2 said:


> peter123 but what about "limited edition, 2000 pcs only, made in Japan, Japan import (~$400)" and so on? Btw, mine ATH-AD1000x made in Japan.




Ok, my bad. I was sure I read somewhere that the whole CKR line was produced in China.

It certainly wouldn't make sense to produce some of them in Japan and some in China so I may be way off here...


----------



## eaglearrow

hrad2 said:


> peter123 but what about "limited edition, 2000 pcs only, made in Japan, Japan import (~$400)" and so on? Btw, mine ATH-AD1000x made in Japan.


 

 either they are really good replicas or AT is having a really hard time with QC.. lol  i don't mind if mine arrives even with a dent, as long as its genuine and sounds good..


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> The Ali-Express search engine sucks.  Can't even pull these up or the un-boxed version.


 
  
  
 just type ckr9ltd.. ull find them  there's nly one seller selling them (unboxed and boxed)


----------



## sodesuka

slowpickr said:


> The Ali-Express search engine sucks.  Can't even pull these up or the un-boxed version.



 

They are really bad yeah, I resort to using their app for searching now, seems to be better somehow. Alternatively, you can try browser's private mode as the problem seems to have to do with browser's cookie. Here's the global link for the boxed version: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html

They've jacked up the price since the last time I saw it lol.


----------



## slowpickr

eaglearrow said:


> just type ckr9ltd.. ull find them  there's nly one seller selling them (unboxed and boxed)


 
 I tried that and other variations.  Only a "sorry your search did not match.." message.  Edit..Think someone just addressed the search issue.


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> I tried that and other variations.  Only a "sorry your search did not match.." message.  Edit..Think someone just addressed the search issue.


 
 try this
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20150901094454&SearchText=ckr9ltd


----------



## slowpickr

Hey, just noticed under the "more from this seller" section that the CKR10s are even cheaper ($52.50).  Oh yeah, I'm really confident these are genuine (NOT).
  
 Edit: here's the link:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR10-Sonicpro-Dual-Phase-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Titanium-Bass-Stereo-HIFI-Music-Headphones/32291729640.html


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Hey, just noticed under the "more from this seller" section that the CKR10s are even cheaper ($52.50).  Oh yeah, I'm really confident these are genuine (NOT).


 

 lol... I think for $60 ish (for a LTD), ill take my chances... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 I should be receiving mine in another 3 days or so. It has already arrived in my country post office..


----------



## slowpickr

eaglearrow said:


> lol... I think for $60 ish (for a LTD), ill take my chances...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Let us know what you think. Another observation, Audio-Technica is not mentioned anywhere on the web page.


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Let us know what you think. Another observation, Audio-Technica is not mentioned anywhere on the web page.


 
 yes definitely.. i will share my impressions


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Let us know what you think. Another observation, Audio-Technica is not mentioned anywhere on the web page.


 

 As always, this is what the seller said..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
 Yes, i know we cant take their word for it in ali..


----------



## ozkan

This one is from the same seller and I highly doubt they are genuine.
  
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/-/1797590462.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

jj69 said:


> Has anyone done a direct comparison between the 8mm Bette and the 10mm Bette?
> 
> Is one of them considered significantly better than the other?
> 
> Would love to try one, just not sure which one to go with.


 






 No, But just get the 10MM Bette it absolutely KILLS. I just finished my 200 hour Burn in on these and they are Stunningly accurate. Audiophiles will love these. Very big Presentation-- very balanced.
  
 Right now my GO TO's are Trinity Delta, Bette 10MM (F3), Rock Zircon. The Delta and the Bette are for serious listening, the Delta being darker the Bette being Brighter. The Zircon is INSANE.
  
 But in a Good fun way.
  








 TWIN


----------



## bhazard

eaglearrow said:


> As always, this is what the seller said..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They used the word "original" in the listing. Like ebay, if it is counterfeit you can claim a dispute with Aliexpress and get your money back.
  
 Most of the time the word original is omitted, and that is an indicator of a fake. Sellers with low feedback are also indicators.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> They used the word "original" in the listing. Like ebay, if it is counterfeit you can claim a dispute with Aliexpress and get your money back.
> 
> Most of the time the word original is omitted, and that is an indicator of a fake. Sellers with low feedback are also indicators.




This is my experience as well!


----------



## jj69

twinacstacks said:


> No, But just get the 10MM Bette it absolutely KILLS. I just finished my 200 hour Burn in on these and they are Stunningly accurate. Audiophiles will love these. Very big Presentation-- very balanced.
> 
> Right now my GO TO's are Trinity Delta, Bette 10MM (F3), Rock Zircon. The Delta and the Bette are for serious listening, the Delta being darker the Bette being Brighter. The Zircon is INSANE.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's great, but the way my luck goes as soon as I buy them, someone will post a comparison review explaining why the 8mm is slightly better in every way...


----------



## sodesuka

bhazard said:


> They used the word "original" in the listing. Like ebay, if it is counterfeit you can claim a dispute with Aliexpress and get your money back.
> 
> Most of the time the word original is omitted, and that is an indicator of a fake. Sellers with low feedback are also indicators.


How do you prove to aliexpress that they're fake, and do you have to send the item back to seller?


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> No, But just get the 10MM Bette it absolutely KILLS. I just finished my 200 hour Burn in on these and they are Stunningly accurate. Audiophiles will love these. Very big Presentation-- very balanced.
> 
> Right now my GO TO's are Trinity Delta, Bette 10MM (F3), Rock Zircon. The Delta and the Bette are for serious listening, the Delta being darker the Bette being Brighter. *The Zircon is INSANE.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 .....Insane, that's how I definitely categories them.
  
 My Chinese colleague bought 4 more.....insane? I guess so.


----------



## jericm

This thread has ruined me lol.
  
 Started out with a set of Shure se215's but one ear quit working, so I began searching for cheap replacements. Enter the discovery of cheap chinese IEM's.
  
 Over the course of 2 weeks I've tried TTPOD T1E's, T2's, and now have a set of Vsonic VSD5's on the way. It's only a matter of time until I try something else...
  
 I officially have the bug.


----------



## eaglearrow

bhazard said:


> They used the word "original" in the listing. Like ebay, if it is counterfeit you can claim a dispute with Aliexpress and get your money back.
> 
> Most of the time the word original is omitted, and that is an indicator of a fake. Sellers with low feedback are also indicators.


 
 Well, thats a relief.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets c how they turn out.


----------



## aaDee

Does Rock Zicron have their official website??
Did they come with a pouch too?? Ebay is offering a Pouch as a gift.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rock-Zircon-Stereo-Earphone-Nano-Headphones-headsets-Earbud-Mic-For-Cell-Phone-/161809630593?var=&hash=item25ac9b0581


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> How do you prove to aliexpress that they're fake, and do you have to send the item back to seller?




In my experience if the seller state that they're original (in order message, just ask them) than you've got a strong case with the buyer protection if they're not.


----------



## sodesuka

peter123 said:


> In my experience if the seller state that they're original (in order message, just ask them) than you've got a strong case with the buyer protection if they're not.



 
That's good to know!


On another note, they're selling for $60.74 on aliexpress app, that's a nice $7 off.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jj69 said:


> That's great, but the way my luck goes as soon as I buy them, someone will post a comparison review explaining why the 8mm is slightly better in every way...


 





 That 8mm looks uncomfortably too much like several earphones from other manufacturers including KZ. The 10mm has better specs. understandably the larger the driver the deeper the bass response.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

aadee said:


> Does Rock Zicron have their official website??
> Did they come with a pouch too?? Ebay is offering a Pouch as a gift.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rock-Zircon-Stereo-Earphone-Nano-Headphones-headsets-Earbud-Mic-For-Cell-Phone-/161809630593?var=&hash=item25ac9b0581


 





 I have no idea if they have a website but Yes, the ones I get from Aliexpress ship with pouch and nice retail packaging as well.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I have no idea if they have a website but Yes, the ones I get from Aliexpress ship with pouch and nice retail packaging as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mine did not come with a pouch (Amazon US).  But, I'll check again later today (could be hiding somewhere).


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Mine did not come with a pouch (Amazon US).  But, I'll check again later today (could be hiding somewhere).


 
 Was it in the Package rather nice retail box? Do You want my Pouch?
  
  
 I got one with my VJJBs too.
  
  









 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Was it in the Package rather nice retail box? Do You want my Pouch?
> 
> 
> I got one with my VJJBs too.
> ...


 
  
 It was in a retail box made of thin cardboard.  Just like the pictures on the ebay link that someone posted (except no pouch).  Anyway, I appreciate the offer on the pouch.  I'm ok though.  Bought some Narmoo S1s a while back that came with a very nice case that can fit multiple IEMs.  Sold the S1s and kept the case.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I've got a lot of Pouches and those little Chinese round and square zippered cases so if ya ever need some just holla.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Here is a TIP (pun intended) for taming the Bass on the Zircons if you find it overwhelming. Find your favorite tip then get it one size smaller than you normally use for a good tight seal. The little bit of leakage tames the bass and makes the detail somewhat better as it's not being "overpowered".
  
 Simple, but it works. I tried it with Auvios and with the Trinity Hybrids that Bob includes with the Trinity earphones.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> It was in a retail box made of thin cardboard.  Just like the pictures on the ebay link that someone posted (except no pouch).  Anyway, I appreciate the offer on the pouch.  I'm ok though.  Bought some Narmoo S1s a while back that came with a very nice case that can fit multiple IEMs.  Sold the S1s and kept the case.




Narmoo's cases are second to none. Speaking of the S1, it's running shotgun to the FXH30 today.


----------



## bhazard

I just can't get into the Zircons. They sound very good with EDM, and that's about it. They fall flat on their face playing metal or anything complicated. The bass levels are too lifted. Cymbals and guitars are soft to the point that they feel dropped off and lacking detail. It's like listening to music through a Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier. Bassy with growl, but lacking detail.
  
 I would probably enjoy the Bette hybrids more.


----------



## slowpickr

bhazard said:


> I just can't get into the Zircons. They sound very good with EDM, and that's about it. They fall flat on their face playing metal or anything complicated. The bass levels are too lifted. Cymbals and guitars are soft to the point that they feel dropped off and lacking detail. It's like listening to music through a Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier. Bassy with growl, but lacking detail.
> 
> I would probably enjoy the Bette hybrids more.


 
 To each his own.  I listen to EDM/electronica about 90% of the time so they suit me well.  Just return them if you can or give them to a family member.  No sweat for $13.  
  
 The Bette's seem like an excellent bargain.  I guess now the question with them is whether to get the 8mm or 10mm version.  Haven't really seen any in depth comparisons between the two.


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Narmoo's cases are second to none. Speaking of the S1, it's running shotgun to the FXH30 today.


 
  
 I bet you will be reaching for the FXH30s more.  I thought the S1 was good but not great.


----------



## LaurenceF

And i've got the GD400, GD95 and GD1 and Kanen ip808 on the way.
 Yay!


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> I bet you will be reaching for the FXH30s more.  I thought the S1 was good but not great.




Haha...Yup. I let my buddy borrow the S1s since he forgot his R1M (he bought the R1M when I arranged a department group buy).

I like the S1 a lot, but the gap where the midbass should be can get annoying. I think their W1M is all-around the superior product.


----------



## voxxonline

If a moderator finds this question inappropriate please delete it.
  
 Gents, I am thinking of setting up small online shop selling IEM's dedicated to the on the go music, and will focus on less known brands from Asia. Since I am only evaluating an idea I d like to ask, what would be you pick or the top 10 earphones?
 I am worried a bit about warranty since the EU legislation stipulates 2 years of warranty, but if adequate pricing and X% warranty replacement will be taken into account- all seems reasonable.
 I have marketing background as well as own business experience in the past, so bringing this into the market is not an issue.
 But I would be very grateful if you can give me ideas, I d say big thank you (in mean time I m re reading this thread).
 Thank you


----------



## B9Scrambler

voxxonline said:


> If a moderator finds this question inappropriate please delete it.
> 
> Gents, I am thinking of setting up small online shop selling IEM's dedicated to the on the go music, and will focus on less known brands from Asia. Since I am only evaluating an idea I d like to ask, what would be you pick or the top 10 earphones?
> I am worried a bit about warranty since the EU legislation stipulates 2 years of warranty, but if adequate pricing and X% warranty replacement will be taken into account- all seems reasonable.
> ...




You could start with Knowledge Zenith products as your base and work up from there


----------



## voxxonline

Thank you
 I have 3 models of KZ now tested (one is faulty though) and will proceed with them, as well as (possibly) Moxpad, ROCK, maybe others.
 I ll do some more shopping with different price range IEM's to see the quality.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Here is a TIP (pun intended) for taming the Bass on the Zircons if you find it overwhelming. Find your favorite tip then get it one size smaller than you normally use for a good tight seal. The little bit of leakage tames the bass and makes the detail somewhat better as it's not being "overpowered".
> 
> 
> 
> ...







+1 .....They are also angled in such a way to insert deeper. It's like having two different tuning ports. Nice! 

 

Right now I'm using smaller tips to bring a sweet and balanced signature, while my medium size tips takes a ride with me to work to provide noise-cancelling like and full-bodied sound on the road. Different type gear set-ups may make a difference on what one is hearing and the other person is not. So, I also suggest those that hear too much bass might want to change up there gears a little to compensate and hear the massive soundstage these have to offer.


----------



## PeterDLai

aadee said:


> Does Rock Zicron have their official website??


 
  
 I believe this is their official website product page (in English).


----------



## slowpickr

peterdlai said:


> I believe this is their official website product page (in English).


 
 Website states perfect for pop, rock and jazz.  Pop and some rock maybe.  I don't know about jazz though...
  
 Edit:  1000th post yeah!!!


----------



## tilter

What chinese iems are recommended right now? I've tested soundmagic e10, es18 and kz-ed se, i like the kz-ed se and i would like to ask if there is anything newer that outperforms this model in a similar price (~10-20usd)? I listen mostly to electronic music but i don't want something focused only on bass, i like bass but i also like when it's not the only thing i hear (i'm using takstar pro80 on my pc with bass boosted a bit and trebble lowered just so it doesn't hurt my ears in some songs).
 I've tried to find good iems but there is so many options to choose from i just don't know which ones are the best.


----------



## theuprising

If the KZ thread is anything to go by, the new KZ models outclass the edse, the ED10, ATE, and ED9, all of which with different sound signatures. The ED10 is the in thing right now, with a V shape and deep sub bass.
  
 If you go up to 35 usd the Tenore will probably destroy everything but it has a poor quality wire.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> I just can't get into the Zircons. They sound very good with EDM, and that's about it. They fall flat on their face playing metal or anything complicated. The bass levels are too lifted. Cymbals and guitars are soft to the point that they feel dropped off and lacking detail. It's like listening to music through a Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier. Bassy with growl, but lacking detail.
> 
> I would probably enjoy the Bette hybrids more.


 






 OH GOD Hazard.... _*You're an Audiophile.  *_You will LOVE the Bettes. I only bought the 10mm based on their somewhat larger frequency range. Don't worry, they look huge in the Photos but they are quite small. A little smaller than an EDSE Body length and a little Larger in diameter but just a tad. But they are Built like they look. To survive a nuclear blast.
  
 I also listen mostly to Trance so the Zircons are PERFECT.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

theuprising said:


> If the KZ thread is anything to go by, the new KZ models outclass the edse, the ED10, ATE, and ED9, all of which with different sound signatures. The ED10 is the in thing right now, with a V shape and deep sub bass.
> 
> If you go up to 35 usd the Tenore will probably destroy everything but it has a poor quality wire.


 





 To me the ED10 is at the Top of the food Chain and CLOSELY followed by my second favorite, EDSE. The ANV is stellar and really the audiophile-most EQ and Sound, BUT they are ungodly uncomfortable for me Personally. The ATE is very smooth and a Tad Darker than the rest, but great for long period listening.
  
 JMHO


----------



## codearm2

Allright guys, got some money to spend on IEM/DAP
  
 I'm looking for DAP since my it's sucks to listen to music using my N5320
  
 Price range is the same with Ruizu X02, that's around $20
  
 also for IEM, Rock Zircon is heavenly good? Gimme the cheapest link from aliexpress, I think I'm gonna jump on the train with you guys


----------



## yangian

codearm2 said:


> Allright guys, got some money to spend on IEM/DAP
> 
> I'm looking for DAP since my it's sucks to listen to music using my N5320
> 
> ...


 
 I'll tell you Which is better of Rock and Yinjw IE800 after a few days. If you are not a basshead, I believe Yinjw is better from those comments on Rock.


----------



## codearm2

yangian said:


> I'll tell you Which is better of Rock and Yinjw IE800 after a few days. If you are not a basshead, I believe Yinjw is better from those comments on Rock.


 
 Yinjw IE800 and DIY IE800 are same, right?
 I found 2 sellers on aliexpress selling YINJW IE800 and bunch of sellers selling DIY


----------



## yangian

codearm2 said:


> Yinjw IE800 and DIY IE800 are same, right?
> I found 2 sellers on aliexpress selling YINJW IE800 and bunch of sellers selling DIY


 
 Many DIY IE800 on aiexpress. You should seek Yinjw's.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Microphone-Spoken-Free/32373390065.html?spm=2114.031010208.8.62.neWIyi


----------



## codearm2

yangian said:


> Many DIY IE800 on aiexpress. You should seek Yinjw's.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Microphone-Spoken-Free/32373390065.html?spm=2114.031010208.8.62.neWIyi


 
 So, basically both of them are identical?
  
 I'm gonna try both Zircon and DIY IE800 then


----------



## yangian

yangian said:


> Many DIY IE800 on aiexpress. You shou seek Yinjw's.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Yinjw-ie800-monitor-s-hifi-sports-in-ear-earphones-diy-bass-earplugs-headset-ie80/32378925521.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.cKEtq7&ws_ab_test=201407_3,201444_5,201409_2
> 
> The price increased. If you can buy from Taobao, Here the cheapest one:
> http://world.taobao.com/item/520327534546.htm?fromSite=main


 
  


codearm2 said:


> So, basically both of them are identical?
> 
> I'm gonna try both Zircon and DIY IE800 then


 
 Sorry, I didn't find the cheaper one on aliexpress. Taobao's is the same product.


----------



## yangian

Anyone try this:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Enhanced-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-in-ear-Ceramic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Earbuds-with-microphone-remote/32436154757.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone/32425485515.html


----------



## 1clearhead

codearm2 said:


> Allright guys, got some money to spend on IEM/DAP
> 
> I'm looking for DAP since my it's sucks to listen to music using my N5320
> 
> ...


 

 Zircon's are a beast in soundstage and depth. Ruizu X02 pairs very sweet together with the Zircon's....I myself use it often with my Ruizu. I've listen to many "DIY" ie80 and ie800's, but the Zircon's are a different beast!
  
 .....got to get one, or you'll never know what you're missing. Right now they're on top of my food chain (sort of speak).
  
 Try these links.....
  
http://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Headphones-Universal-Headsets-Braided/dp/B00YMIDLN4
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Rock-Zircon-stereo-headphones-mobile-phone-headset-For-XiaoMI-Samsung-iPhone-HTC-Sony-etc-cell/32375424957.html?aff_platform=aaf&sk=NfqVbq3zj%3A&cpt=1440816236147&af=121352776&aff_trace_key=1bdfd4d261be44c9b5715421ab2f85be-1440816236147-02146-NfqVbq3zj
  
 If you are in China.....
  
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/45561599104.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.O3CRb2&id=45561599104&ns=1&abbucket=17
  
_-Good luck your choices. _


----------



## codearm2

1clearhead said:


> Zircon's are a beast in soundstage and depth. Ruizu X02 pairs very sweet together with the Zircon's....I myself use it often with my Ruizu. I've listen to many "DIY" ie80 and ie800's, but the Zircon's are a different beast!
> 
> .....got to get one, or you'll never know what you're missing. Right now they're on top of my food chain (sort of speak).
> 
> ...


 
 That's nice price but unfortunately it's sold out
 Cheapest I can found is this one
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rock-Luxury-Zircon-stereo-earphone-Headset-In-Ear-handsfree-Headphones-3-5mm-Earbuds-for-iPhone-Samsung/32371508014.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.2.YDk7PN&ws_ab_test=201407_5,201444_5,201409_2


----------



## mammoth1981

they're $11.40 at gearbest, assuming they're the same model: http://www.gearbest.com/iphone-headsets/pp_234355.html


----------



## codearm2

mammoth1981 said:


> they're $11.40 at gearbest, assuming they're the same model: http://www.gearbest.com/iphone-headsets/pp_234355.html


 
 Gearbuy is out of reach here
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Enhanced-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-in-ear-Ceramic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Earbuds-with-microphone-remote/32436154757.html
  
 Thhis one seems good. Asked the seller what's the difference with regular one and his reply
  
 "

```
[color=rgb(51, 51, 51)] It could be DIY and its core is detachable. Also,it is Armatured Headphone,whose sound quality is very good. The silver one is silver plated,which could reduce the impedance greatly.[/color]
```


----------



## CoiL

I think that last DIY IE800 link isn`t legit **** product. Or is it? So many DIY IE800 out there to know which one is good.
 Yinjw IE800 is better?


----------



## JamesBr

mammoth1981 said:


> they're $11.40 at gearbest, assuming they're the same model: http://www.gearbest.com/iphone-headsets/pp_234355.html


 
 Excellent link! I didn't know about them!! Thanks


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

hrad2 said:


> slowpickr, peter123, i got chinese CKR9LTD today (63$, great discount), they are burning now but OOTB they are amazing.


 
  
 Do they have the ATH logo on them?
 The picture on Aliexpress doesn't show that side?


----------



## aaDee

peterdlai said:


> I believe this is their official website product page (in English).


hey thanx for the link. It seems to be a genuine company. Will definitely try these out in 2-3 weeks. 
By the way, how are they compared to KZ ED9. Currently ED9 are my on the go choice.


----------



## HraD2

oopswrongplanet said:


> Do they have the ATH logo on them?
> The picture on Aliexpress doesn't show that side?


 
 Yes, full markings of AT on earphones, box, pouch, jack, etc


----------



## Charliemotta

oopswrongplanet said:


> Do they have the ATH logo on them?
> The picture on Aliexpress doesn't show that side?


 
 Where did you buy from?  They should be at least double that price if they are legit?


----------



## HraD2

Boxed: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html
 Unboxed: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html


----------



## Baycode

Cozoy came up with a new DAC/AMP and it became my current favorite. I have posted my review comparing the Trio from Cozoy/Shozy
  
 Review of Aegis with comparos to GO720, Lancea and Astrapi: *LINK*


----------



## ringyring

hrad2 said:


> Boxed: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html
> Unboxed: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html


 

 Seems like the same seller got great reviews for selling the original CKR9. Certainly could be legit.


----------



## slowpickr

ringyring said:


> Seems like the same seller got great reviews for selling the original CKR9. Certainly could be legit.




Now you are tempting me...


----------



## camikeva

slowpickr said:


> Now you are tempting me...


 

 I couldn't resist.  Bought them today.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## slowpickr

camikeva said:


> I couldn't resist.  Bought them today.  Hoping for the best.




Seems like I saw where someone already had a set and said they sounded great. If there was a serial number on the box, they might could email it to AT to confirm authenticity. You might could do the same whenever you get them. Just a thought.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Anyone who saw the movie Semi-Pro will understand my title for this one...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/13914
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## eaglearrow

camikeva said:


> I couldn't resist.  Bought them today.  Hoping for the best.


 
  


ringyring said:


> Seems like the same seller got great reviews for selling the original CKR9. Certainly could be legit.


 
 Mannnn... all this talk about CKR9ltd is making me impatient..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh LTD's.. why U still no arrive??


----------



## slowpickr

eaglearrow said:


> Mannnn... all this talk about CKR9ltd is making me impatient..:atsmile:   Oh LTD's.. why U still no arrive??




Did you get them off Aliexpress or elsewhere?


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Did you get them off Aliexpress or elsewhere?




I bought them from aliexpress itself. The same seller as HraD2.


----------



## joamlt22

Oh my, getting very tempted to get the ckr9ltd at $55


----------



## pat1984

Gave into temptation and ordered the ckr9ltd from aliexpress but the specs are a little different from the official website. The sensitivity and the frequency response seem to be different, so probably not original... for the ones who have them already can you post the specs on the box that you received?


----------



## leobigfield

Count me in the train of the Aliexpress CKR9LTD!!! Can't wait to listen those babies!! Only problem is that shipping from China to my country usually takes something around 6 weeks


----------



## TwinACStacks

baycode said:


> Cozoy came up with a new DAC/AMP and it became my current favorite. I have posted my review comparing the Trio from Cozoy/Shozy
> 
> Review of Aegis with comparos to GO720, Lancea and Astrapi: *LINK*


 





 Those look a little Alien to me.....
  
 Sorry. I should be punished.
  








 TWIN


----------



## erudite

Does anyone know of any decent headphone stores in hanoi, Vietnam? 


The left bud on my vivo xe800's just gave out and I'll be headed to hanoi in the next couple of days


----------



## slowpickr

leobigfield said:


> Count me in the train of the Aliexpress CKR9LTD!!! Can't wait to listen those babies!! Only problem is that shipping from China to my country usually takes something around 6 weeks



Well, if they do turn out to be fakes, maybe they will be really, really good fakes .


----------



## erudite

Quote:


yangian said:


> Sorry, I didn't find the cheaper one on aliexpress. Taobao's is the same product.



  
  
 Do you know of a good taobao agent (I'm based in the uk)?
  
  
  
 Edit: to the guys who have gone for the CKR9LTD's - did you go for boxed or unboxed? 
  
 Any reason to get the boxed over the unboxed?


----------



## yangian

erudite said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> yangian said:
> ...


 
 Do you mean agent for purchasing from Taobao?


----------



## sodesuka

I went boxed for $61, just for the sake of it.


----------



## erudite

yangian said:


> Do you mean agent for purchasing from Taobao?





Yes



sodesuka said:


> I went boxed for $61, just for the sake of it.





 I'm a cheap skate so I'll probably get the unboxed. My last pair (vivo xe800) I got from a deal that bhazard posted. They were super cheap (about half price) and came unboxed but they have been great. Lasted one year before the left earbud gave up - they're my only pair and I've been carrying them in my pocket daily.


----------



## yangian

erudite said:


> Yes
> I'm a cheap skate so I'll probably get the unboxed. My last pair (vivo xe800) I got from a deal that bhazard posted. They were super cheap (about half price) and came unboxed but they have been great. Lasted one year before the left earbud gave up - they're my only pair and I've been carrying them in my pocket daily.


 
  
 I only know this: http://www.86daigou.com/daigouregister?gclid=CMDJmozs3ccCFZcYHwodIAUErQ
 But I don't know if you could read Chinese.
  
 Usually if you can find on aliexpress, it's cheaper than buy from Taobao from an agent.


----------



## peter123

erudite said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *yangian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...




I use mistertao from time to time and they've been very reliable so far. Usually get the stuff delivered to me in about two weeks (I'm in Norway). 

http://mistertao.com/beta/


----------



## ringyring

pat1984 said:


> Gave into temptation and ordered the ckr9ltd from aliexpress but the specs are a little different from the official website. The sensitivity and the frequency response seem to be different, so probably not original... for the ones who have them already can you post the specs on the box that you received?


 

 Maybe the seller just copy and pasted the description from the original CKR9.


----------



## uncola

I Jumped on the ckr9ltd train too. Went with boxed for accessories
edit: n/m got unboxed via mobile app.. I noticed the unboxed says it comes with the pouch too. $53 is a nice discount over boxed for $67


----------



## tilter

theuprising said:


> If the KZ thread is anything to go by, the new KZ models outclass the edse, the ED10, ATE, and ED9, all of which with different sound signatures. The ED10 is the in thing right now, with a V shape and deep sub bass.
> 
> If you go up to 35 usd the Tenore will probably destroy everything but it has a poor quality wire.


 
 Well now i think i will probably pay more if the sound quality is better, but i don't want something that will break easily, i don't break stuff that often but i want to be sure that i don't throw away 40 dollars. Anyways, any other suggestions beside tenore? Aliexpress preferred because i'm from europe. I've read about moxpads and other earphones, they have good bass or good treble, i'm looking for something that has both. 50 dollars is the maximum amount i can spend. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## slowpickr

Rolling the dice. CKR9LTDs ordered for around $60.


----------



## Selenium

I know of at least one other person besides myself who got legit 9LTDs. I don't think he's mentioned it on the forum yet though. But I can't help but think some of these must be fake. If not, what the hell happened that there are so many of these for so cheap?


----------



## slowpickr

selenium said:


> I know of at least one other person besides myself who got legit 9LTDs. I don't think he's mentioned it on the forum yet though. But I can't help but think some of these must be fake. If not, what the hell happened that there are so many of these for so cheap?




Edit: Hoping they are authentic or at least factory overruns or blems maybe. Not naive though. They are most likely fake.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Got my girlfriend a pair of Trinity Hyperion from their kickstarter campaign that set me back 25USD or so.



That's a great little IEMs for the price. So small that I had some difficulty removing them from my ears but very comfortable and have a great seal. They have a big bass but it's very articulate and punch and not boomy or loose. The treble and the detail retrieval is good too. The sound stage is rather small and intimate. The only two boggles I had with this IEM is the short strain reliefs on the ear pieces side and some driver flex I've experienced. I love their braided cable though.


----------



## koreanzombie

slowpickr said:


> To each his own.  I listen to EDM/electronica about 90% of the time so they suit me well.  Just return them if you can or give them to a family member.  No sweat for $13.
> 
> The Bette's seem like an excellent bargain.  I guess now the question with them is whether to get the 8mm or 10mm version.  Haven't really seen any in depth comparisons between the two.



 



How do the xiaomi piston 2's compare to the zircons as they are my current edm faves. Just brought a pair of zircons from aliexpress.


----------



## slowpickr

koreanzombie said:


> slowpickr said:
> 
> 
> > To each his own.  I listen to EDM/electronica about 90% of the time so they suit me well.  Just return them if you can or give them to a family member.  No sweat for $13.
> ...


 
  
 Never compared the two until now.  I think they are very similar.  Zircons have a little more bass quantity (mostly sub-bass).  Clarity is about the same on both.  Pistons treble seems a little more extended.  I think the Zircons provide a slightly more smooth listening experience.  You should be happy with the Zircons, but don't expect a huge difference between the two. YMMV of course.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for info, now I know I won`t buy those. I already had a feeling from the beginning of Zircon hype by few members here that they are nothing special. P2`s are already history after I heard EDSE, not to mention newer ATE, ED9 or ED10. Up from there comes probably some DIY IE800 versions (yinjw) and Better hybrids. Probably will skip that tier and get Fidue A73 or ATH CKR9LTD.


----------



## slowpickr

coil said:


> Thanks for info, now I know I won`t buy those. I already had a feeling from the beginning of Zircon hype by few members here that they are nothing special. P2`s are already history after I heard EDSE, not to mention newer ATE, ED9 or ED10. Up from there comes probably some DIY IE800 versions (yinjw) and Better hybrids. Probably will skip that tier and get Fidue A73 or ATH CKR9LTD.


 

 I actually like the Pistons somewhat. Just wish the bass was tighter.  Funny you mention the EDSE.  I pulled them out when I had some time to kill at the airport yesterday and compared them to the Zircons.  I much preferred the Zircons.  The EDSE seemed thin sounding in comparison.  Anyway, I've decided that there is just no way to know whether or not you will like a headphone based on other peoples reviews or impressions.  The only way is to get a set and try them yourself.  Even then, tastes can change over time.  This is why I never try to hype something up (other than just saying I'm really impressed with it or really enjoying it).


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> I actually like the Pistons somewhat. Just wish the bass was tighter.  Funny you mention the EDSE.  I pulled them out when I had some time to kill at the airport yesterday and compared them to the Zircons.  I much preferred the Zircons.  The EDSE seemed thin sounding in comparison.  Anyway, I've decided that there is just no way to know whether or not you will like a headphone based on other peoples reviews or impressions.  The only way is to get a set and try them yourself.  Even then, tastes can change over time.  This is why I never try to hype something up (other than just saying I'm really impressed with it or really enjoying it).


 
 I'm just curious on the soundstage of Rock Zircon. On the other hand, Even it has a large soundstage, more important like the shape of the soundstage: how about the depth and height; how about the imaging and separation? I haven't seen budgeted ones, like those popular KZ's, even Yinjw IE800, can reach the level of Senn. IE80. I'll give a comparison of Rck Zircon with Yinjw after a few days. 
 BTW, how about Rock compared to Titan 1?


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> I'm just curious on the soundstage of Rock Zircon. On the other hand, Even it has a large soundstage, more important like the shape of the soundstage: how about the depth and height; how about the imaging and separation? I haven't seen budgeted ones, like those popular KZ's, even Yinjw IE800, can reach the level of Senn. IE80. I'll give a comparison of Rck Zircon with Yinjw after a few days.
> BTW, how about Rock compared to Titan 1?




I'm looking forward to your comparison to the Yinjw ie800. I like them (Yinjw) quite a bit and would, without putting any more final judgment on it, put them up there with the best KZ model. Some might even like them more.....


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> I'm looking forward to your comparison to the Yinjw ie800. I like them (Yinjw) quite a bit and would, without putting any more final judgment on it, put them up there with the best KZ model. Some might even like them more.....


 
 Peter, to give me a sense of Havi B3, could you give a comment on Yinjw and B3?


----------



## CoiL

slowpickr said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for info, now I know I won`t buy those. I already had a feeling from the beginning of Zircon hype by few members here that they are nothing special. P2`s are already history after I heard EDSE, not to mention newer ATE, ED9 or ED10. Up from there comes probably some DIY IE800 versions (yinjw) and Better hybrids. Probably will skip that tier and get Fidue A73 or ATH CKR9LTD.
> ...


 
 Don`t get me wrong, I`m not "hyping" EDSE, I also didn`t like EDSE because of "thin" sound and little lack of sub-bass, otherwise they were pretty much up to HB3P1 level (especially soundstage and details). But then again, when I read some ppl impressions about EDSE, I wonder if I should get another pair (I won`t, have had 2 of them and they were same sounding). For example I know a guy who ordered 3 pairs but one out of them sounded littlebit better and more bassy. I guess it`s all about source gear matching and personal subjective opinions + cheap IEM QC issues. I also agree that best way to get an idea is to try Yourself but when You read some comparisons with other IEMs, You still get a somewhat idea what is or isn`t "improved/better" than other IEM.
 Atm, my subjective opinion is that, in stock configuration, KZ ED10, despite being slightly V-shaped signature (much less than I expected from impressions) is one of the best dirt-cheap bang-for-a-buck IEM`s, shortly followed by ATE, ED9(brass) and ANV (all being with different signature/nature and not certainly one better than other)... all those latter mentioned being noticeably better than Piston V2 (legit) mostly in every SQ aspect. And if I consider some users personal preferences and source gear (been in threads for a while), then I can make pretty accurate conclusion for myself. This time I decide not to follow Zircon hype.
 But this all is just my subjective opinion with my gear, music, taste, reference point, experience etc. 
 If someone is interested about Zircons, then they should still try them (if they have enough information basis). But following every hype without any questions/comparison relating to Your own reference/experience can be misleading.


----------



## slowpickr

yangian said:


> I'm just curious on the soundstage of Rock Zircon. On the other hand, Even it has a large soundstage, more important like the shape of the soundstage: how about the depth and height; how about the imaging and separation? I haven't seen budgeted ones, like those popular KZ's, even Yinjw IE800, can reach the level of Senn. IE80. I'll give a comparison of Rck Zircon with Yinjw after a few days.
> BTW, how about Rock compared to Titan 1?




Titan is more refined with better details. Bass is less in quantity and better defined. Also has more treble. Zircon has more mid-bass which produces a warmer sound. Details are still pretty good though. I like the vocals on the Zircons. They sound clear and natural. We're talking about a $13 IEM compared to a ~$100 IEM so it really isn't fair.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Peter, to give me a sense of Havi B3, could you give a comment on Yinjw and B3?




I don't have the time or possibility to do a proper AB now. I've listened to both the last days and from memory the Yinjw got a lot more bass impact. The b3's has more forward mids, better 3D reproduction, bigger soundstage in all directions, better separation and more natural vocals. For my preferences thw B3's is on a different level, ymmv.

To ME the Yinjw are nice but the B3's are pure magic


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> Titan is more refined with better details. Bass is less in quantity and better defined. Also has more treble. Zircon has more mid-bass which produces a warmer sound. Details are still pretty good though. I like the vocals on the Zircons. They sound clear and natural. We're talking about a $13 IEM compared to a ~$100 IEM so it really isn't fair.


 
 Thank you! Yes. It's unfair to compare of ~$10 to ~$100. But on the other hand, that's the main reason a budgeted one be hyped.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> I don't have the time or possibility to do a proper AB now. I've listened to both the last days and from memory the Yinjw got a lot more bass impact. The b3's has more forward mids, better 3D reproduction, bigger soundstage in all directions, better separation and more natural vocals. For my preferences thw B3's is on a different level, ymmv.
> 
> To ME the Yinjw are nice but the B3's are pure magic


 
 That's the answer I expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe. The main weakness of Yinjw is its soundstage and presentation. It's great on its price range but havn't arrvie at a new level. Thank you. But bass on Yinjw is reaaly wonderful. It's not for a basshead, but well balanced of quantity and quality.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> That's the answer I expected.   I believe. The main weakness of Yinjw is its soundstage and presentation. It's great on its price range but havn't arrvie at a new level. Thank you. But bass on Yinjw is reaaly wonderful. It's not for a basshead, but well balanced of quantity and quality.




Lol, yeah I kind of figured you wouldn't be surprised 

I agree that the Yinjw is really nice though and although not ground breaking they hit well beyond their price.


----------



## mochill

You guys should buy the VE duke


----------



## slowpickr

@Coil agreed.

@Mochill where is the best place to buy the Duke?


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Lol, yeah I kind of figured you wouldn't be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How good is the soundstage? I heard that the IE800 sounds awesome with a proper fit, so I am wondering if the managed to capture some of that in this DIY version.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> How good is the soundstage? I heard that the IE800 sounds awesome with a proper fit, so I am wondering if the managed to capture some of that in this DIY version.




I agree with yangian, although the soundstage is not bad it's nothing special either.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> How good is the soundstage? I heard that the IE800 sounds awesome with a proper fit, so I am wondering if the managed to capture some of that in this DIY version.


 
 You mean compared to Sennheiser IE800? No, no way. When well drived, Senn. IE800 is just an open back headphone. Yinjw is an IEM with a good soundstage. That's it.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> You mean compared to Sennheiser IE800? No, no way. When well drived, Senn. IE800 is just an open back headphone. Yinjw is an IEM with a good soundstage. That's it.


 

 I don't expect it to be in the same league of course, I was just curious how much of the real thing they managed to capture. I auditioned the IE800 but the tips didn't play nice with my ears so the soundstage wasn't there for me due to the poor seal


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> I don't expect it to be in the same league of course, I was just curious how much of the real thing they managed to capture. I auditioned the IE800 but the tips didn't play nice with my ears so the soundstage wasn't there for me due to the poor seal


 
 Well, yeah. Though we really apprecaite the recently Chinese budgeted products, we should not anticipte it reach the level of its 10 times price or even 3,40 times price.
 Someone claimed the ellipsoidal tips fit best. It doesn't work for me. But the sphere tips work.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Well, yeah. Though we really apprecaite the recently Chinese budgeted products, we should not anticipte it reach the level of its 10 times price or even 3,40 times price.
> Someone claimed the ellipsoidal tips fit best. It doesn't work for me. But the sphere tips work.


 

 Indeed, need to keep expectations in check, if they weren't that great, wouldnt have people buying them in that case  I thought the Senn IE800 tips were proprietary? Though they only came with round? The store only had the round tips to audition them with. 
  
 However, midtier chinese gear can and does reach really high performance. For example, DN2000J, VE Duke, FLC8 etc. Even outperform in some ways. The Ie80 has even thoroughly outclassed by the recent Sub 200 or even Sub 100 iems for example.
  
 I love the budget gear as I can get a whole bunch to get different flavors haha.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Indeed, need to keep expectations in check, if they weren't that great, wouldnt have people buying them in that case  I thought the Senn IE800 tips were proprietary? Though they only came with round? The store only had the round tips to audition them with.
> 
> However, midtier chinese gear can and does reach really high performance. For example, DN2000J, VE Duke, FLC8 etc. Even outperform in some ways. The Ie80 has even thoroughly outclassed by the recent Sub 200 or even Sub 100 iems for example.
> 
> I love the budget gear as I can get a whole bunch to get different flavors haha.


 
 I havn't gotten a Chinese midtier product. But I have a midtier product - KEF M200. I don't think IE80 has been outclassed. The main problem of IE80 is its midbass. It's downgrade many aspects. However, it's not that serious when proper insertion to the earchannel and with proper tips. I admit its quality may not be the top at its price rage today. But the merit of IE80 is its sound tuning. Only with Senn. IE80 and 800, I can listen to music for hours after hours without feeling boring or tired, not M200, not Yinjw, not those KZ's.
 Moreover, for me, since I only listen to symphony/orchestra, IE80 and IE800 are still the first choice IEMs. Sometimes, I prefer IE80 even to HD600. Of course, it's only sometimes.


----------



## mochill

Aliexpress
 edited for links:http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-DUKE-In-Ear-Earphone/32417283204.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

And to compliment the Dukester you should pick up the FXH30 :3


----------



## slowpickr

mochill said:


> Aliexpress
> edited for links:http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-DUKE-In-Ear-Earphone/32417283204.html




Wow, $198 on Aliexpress... gulp. Regular price must be up there.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Duke is NOT a budget earphone by any description. For the Cheap price the ZIRCONS are outstanding Price/ performance, Especially if you like EDM. The Bette is totally stunning but a little bright, (for my tastes),  HOWEVER this is an AUDIOPHILE Earphone comparable to the Dunu DN2000 (about that much Brightness, Same > SQ but not as Dark as the DN 1000). For - $50 it's a No-Brainer.
  
 I just got the Earmax ER580. The GOOD NEWS is I didn't have to take a Hammer to it like it's Big brother the ER610. (just awful, it did not deserve to live). I thought I was going to have to kill it OTB, but I rolled tips until I found some that gave it a Little BODY. Burned it for 30 hours now It has totally Transformed into a usable pair of 'Phones. Too early to tell where it is going to fall in my Phone hierarchy, but I'm suspecting somewhere around the ATE and VJJB.
  
 Coil, I've been pushing the Merits of the EDSE ever since I got them. My list is something like this:
 ED10
 EDSE
 ATE/ VJJB (non-KZ phone)
 ANV (the most detailed but 4th ranked for me because of comfort issues)
 ED9
  
 STILL my most enjoyable listening experience *recently* has come from the Zircons. You can say what you want about My HYPE, but point Blank: They are EXCITING to listen to, which to me is MOST IMPORTANT. They can have all the Audiophile attributes that technically make a great phone, but STILL be boring as crap, (LIKE THE HAVI B3 Pro 1's)!!!!  Also, they can be worn for at least 6 Hours without fatiguing one's ears. A little BASS - Heavy admittedly, but pleasant, detailed and great soundstage. *JMHO here.*
  
 My biggest surprise is the Audio Quality of the *BETTES.* Easily the most Detailed. I really like the VJJB V1 as well. Very similar sound signature to the ATE but with more detail, they are replacing my ATE in my Travel Pack, mostly because they are down-cabled. I really don't care for Behind the ear wear. It's the main reason I got rid of my Senn. IE8's
  
 I'm waiting to see the results of all these Cheap CKr9's. They have GOT to be Fakes. But HOW can they have the ATH logo on them without getting their asses sued off? One has to wonder if there is some very Slight change in the logo like the Fake Gibson Guitars produced in China the Gibsuns. The U is disguised to look a lot like an open "O".
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> I havn't gotten a Chinese midtier product. But I have a midtier product - KEF M200. I don't think IE80 has been outclassed. The main problem of IE80 is its midbass. It's downgrade many aspects. However, it's not that serious when proper insertion to the earchannel and with proper tips. I admit its quality may not be the top at its price rage today. But the merit of IE80 is its sound tuning. Only with Senn. IE80 and 800, I can listen to music for hours after hours without feeling boring or tired, not M200, not Yinjw, not those KZ's.
> Moreover, for me, since I only listen to symphony/orchestra, IE80 and IE800 are still the first choice IEMs. Sometimes, I prefer IE80 even to HD600. Of course, it's only sometimes.


 





 Yangian, Have you tried the "Tape Mod" for the IE8 / IE80's? It works to calm down the Mid-Bass of them. Place a Piece of Tape over the Bass Adjustment screws and poke a Pin hole in it or just leave a tiny amount of the adjustment cavity exposed. Try it. It seems to work well. If you use Foil tape the pin hole won't close back up like electrical or scotch tapes.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Yangian, Have you tried the "Tape Mod" for the IE8 / IE80's? It works to calm down the Mid-Bass of them. Place a Piece of Tape over the Bass Adjustment screws and poke a Pin hole in it or just leave a tiny amount of the adjustment cavity exposed. Try it. It seems to work well. If you use Foil tape the pin hole won't close back up like electrical or scotch tapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Twin, thank you for your suggestion. I saw that attempt before. I havn't do that. I use a shallow insertion, even put the bass knob to maxium. I'm happy with it. Anything has positive and negative aspects. With the bass, it sounds very energetic, vigorous. It's especially important for me to listen to symphonies. I think that why a folk thought Titan 1 was lifeless comparing to Rock Zircons. I believe it's due to the mid bass of Rock. So the bass of IE80 is not really a problem to me at all.  Otherwise, IE80 has superb soundstage and true 3D presentation (with similar height). That's important to symphonies. I believe most people who don't like IE80 are those listen to vocal mainly, which I seldom listen to.


----------



## slowpickr

Seems like mid-bass is a big turn off to a lot of folks. I like it as long as it's done right.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> *I havn't gotten a Chinese midtier product*. But I have a midtier product - KEF M200. I don't think IE80 has been outclassed. The main problem of IE80 is its midbass. It's downgrade many aspects. However, it's not that serious when proper insertion to the earchannel and with proper tips. I admit its quality may not be the top at its price rage today. But the merit of IE80 is its sound tuning. Only with Senn. IE80 and 800, I can listen to music for hours after hours without feeling boring or tired, not M200, not Yinjw, not those KZ's.
> Moreover, for me, since I only listen to symphony/orchestra, IE80 and IE800 are still the first choice IEMs. Sometimes, I prefer IE80 even to HD600. Of course, it's only sometimes.


 
  
 You're missing out   You might be surprised how far along some of the companies are. And I dont mean the Yinjw or the budget less than 30 dollars. I am talking about 100 usd and above (upper low tier imo)


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Seems like mid-bass is a big turn off to a lot of folks. I like it as long as it's done right.


 





 I don't quite understand this thought either. MOST ALL of the "Bass Frequencies" you hear in Instrumental Music occurs in the Low / Mid-Bass Range. There is very little that can be Generated unless it's electronic that occurs in TRUE Sub-Bass frequencies. The Lowest note on a Five String Bass (Low B) is at 31Hz, not truly a Sub-Bass frequency.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> You're missing out   You might be surprised how far along some of the companies are. And I dont mean the Yinjw or the budget less than 30 dollars. I am talking about 100 usd and above (upper low tier imo)


 
 M200 and IE800 have covered a wide price range, With headphones like HD600, I have has a sense of different tiers. I may try a new Titan product in the future. I don't think those few hundreds prducts can better than IE800. Moreover, two reasons made me away from those recent famous products. One is I don't like AB's. I had UE600 and audited SE530, no impressiveness. Second, I only listen to symphonies/instruments. That's the sound Sennheiser turned for. 
 Anyone can recommand an earphones that's better than IE80/800 for large work orchestra/symphonies? Moreover, I like the sound of a full headphones. I don't know other earphones have a full headphones sound except IE80/800. Anyone knows others?


----------



## mochill

VE FTW, all VE products bro^^^^


----------



## Inszy

twinacstacks said:


> I don't quite understand this thought either. MOST ALL of the "Bass Frequencies" you hear in Instrumental Music occurs in the Low / Mid-Bass Range. There is very little that can be Generated unless it's electronic that occurs in TRUE Sub-Bass frequencies. The Lowest note on a Five String Bass (Low B) is at 31Hz, not truly a Sub-Bass frequency.



But pipe organs goes under 20Hz.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> I don't quite understand this thought either. MOST ALL of the "Bass Frequencies" you hear in Instrumental Music occurs in the Low / Mid-Bass Range. There is very little that can be Generated unless it's electronic that occurs in TRUE Sub-Bass frequencies. The Lowest note on a Five String Bass (Low B) is at 31Hz, not truly a Sub-Bass frequency.
> 
> TWIN




The problem I have with midbass is that it's the dominant feature of a lot of bassy earphones. It gets distracting, intrusive, and just isn't enjoyable. 

When done right it adds to the overall sound, but this often isn't the case for me. The Titan 1 does midbass right for the most part. So does the ANV, and the FXH30. The SUR s808 doesn't unless eq'ed. The JVC FX1X is a little too boosted in those frequencies but it only borders being overbearing, just toeing a safe point.

Of course this is all subjective, but that's how I feel about it. *shrug*


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> The problem I have with midbass is that it's the dominant feature of a lot of bassy earphones. It gets distracting, intrusive, and just isn't enjoyable.
> 
> Of course this is all subjective, but that's how I feel about it. *shrug*




I agree on both your "problem" with midbass and also that's it highly subjective. 

To me exaggerated midbass is *the* worst thing in a headphone /iem while for others sibliance or lack of bass might be the worst. Each to his own, ymmv, yada yada......


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

twinacstacks said:


> The Duke is NOT a budget earphone by any description. For the Cheap price the ZIRCONS are outstanding Price/ performance, Especially if you like EDM. The Bette is totally stunning but a little bright, (for my tastes),  HOWEVER this is an AUDIOPHILE Earphone comparable to the Dunu DN2000 (about that much Brightness, Same > SQ but not as Dark as the DN 1000). For - $50 it's a No-Brainer.


 
  
 Hey Twin,
 just to clarify this is the Bette model we're talking about? :
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013K3WDAS/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p107_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=003GNV2XGFPH5Z5JGHRN&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## ozkan

What about this one? Has anyone tried here?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Microphone-Blue/dp/B01000UXC4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_107_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0BS5D8DRN83PA1B6NTE7&dpSrc=sims&dpST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_


----------



## TwinACStacks

oopswrongplanet said:


> Hey Twin,
> just to clarify this is the Bette model we're talking about? :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013K3WDAS/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p107_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=003GNV2XGFPH5Z5JGHRN&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop


 





 THIS is the one I got, but I'm sure they are all the same.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 They are NOT as Red as they look in the Pics. They are more of a Rose color.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> What about this one? Has anyone tried here?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Microphone-Blue/dp/B01000UXC4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_107_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0BS5D8DRN83PA1B6NTE7&dpSrc=sims&dpST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_


 






 Someone has. I saw his impressions. It looks like a couple other earphones to me. KZ has something similar in LOOKS. I have no idea about drivers or sound.
  
 the BIGGEST Differences I see Between the 10 and 8 MM are Frequency Specs and the 8mm is 16 Ohm while the 10mm is 32 Ohm.
  
 Also the reviewer noted he observed no SQ change at 50 hrs, whereas I noticed Changes at that point and beyond to about the 175 Hour mark. Even the manufacturer recommends burn in.
  








 TWIN


----------



## eaglearrow

twinacstacks said:


> Someone has. I saw his impressions. It looks like a couple other earphones to me. KZ has something similar in LOOKS. I have no idea about drivers or sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 that someone is...
@jekostas.. probably the first one here to try the bette's (not sure though). Here's his review. http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-8mm-1-1-hybrid


----------



## TwinACStacks

eaglearrow said:


> that someone is...
> @jekostas.. probably the first one here to try the bette's (not sure though). Here's his review. http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-8mm-1-1-hybrid


 





 yep. That's where I saw it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## voxxonline

I am really curious about hybrid/armature IEM's.
 Never tried them before and since I love detailed sound it might be really suitable for me.
 What would you think is the better IEM based on hybrid or armature only technology ?
 I have shortlisted so far these 2:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kinera-Double-unit-moving-iron-headphones-Music-headphones-HiFi-music-headphones-Professional-listening-headphones/32390659333.html?spm=2114.031010208.8.16.SJMI5a
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/GranVela-Earphones-URBANFUN-Dual-Driver-Smartphones/dp/B010FRQIMG/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441552717&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=granvela+urban+fun
 Any idea what would be the better choice under £80 ?


----------



## mebaali

@voxxonline - while I have never owned any hybrid IEMs, there is this "Bette" which is getting nice reviews from its owners (in the recent weeks herein Headfi)
  
 check out the discovery thread for more details on these http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972


----------



## voxxonline

Thank you, reading about em now


----------



## LonghornTech

I'm thinking this is probably the best place to post this:
  
 I have been searching heavily for a pair of IEM for my GF. I was pretty set on a few, but after she demoed my Delta's and didn't like how big the nozzle was (prefer deeper insertion for her tiny ear opening) I am back to square one.
  
 So here is the ideal headphone: $40-$80, equivalent of Comply 100 or 200 nozzle size ideally, must have good bass, decent soundstage (for EDM) - but also strong vocals (for Indie). Good build quality (prefer non-plastic, but high quality plastic is OK, and cord can be worn down, not overly huge, bulky looking)
  
 The Xiamoni Piston 3 fit the bill, but if there is something that is high quality, better sounding at around 2-3x the price I wouldn't mind shelling out a little more. I really want something that sounds exceptional, and will be a significant improvement to the Klipsch S4's I gave her.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> I don't quite understand this thought either. MOST ALL of the "Bass Frequencies" you hear in Instrumental Music occurs in the Low / Mid-Bass Range. There is very little that can be Generated unless it's electronic that occurs in TRUE Sub-Bass frequencies. The Lowest note on a Five String Bass (Low B) is at 31Hz, not truly a Sub-Bass frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Too much of a good thing can be a bad thing, as with most things in life   I personally don't like emphasized bass at all but thats just me (The havi B3 pro 1 made me appreciate a balanced signature more)
  


yangian said:


> M200 and IE800 have covered a wide price range, With headphones like HD600, I have has a sense of different tiers. I may try a new Titan product in the future.* I don't think those few hundreds prducts can better than IE800.* Moreover, two reasons made me away from those recent famous products. One is I don't like AB's. I had UE600 and audited SE530, no impressiveness. *Second, I only listen to symphonies/instruments.* That's the sound Sennheiser turned for.
> Anyone can recommand an earphones that's better than IE80/800 for large work orchestra/symphonies? Moreover, I like the sound of a full headphones. I don't know other earphones have a full headphones sound except IE80/800. Anyone knows others?


 
  
 Actually I would like to differ on the bolded points. I love listening to Movie and Game soundtrack and orchestral pieces. The VE Duke is fantastic in this regard and if you didn't know the price of the Duke you might think they might cost several times more   Case in point, I re watched the suicide squad trailer with the Duke and the background music was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WOW. Went back and listened to the Interstellar soundtrack and was in heaven.The VE Duke can go toe to toe with products MANY times its price. I myself own from TOTL to budget gear so I do have a pretty good sense of different price tiers as well. 
  
 Point being is that you yourself have admitted that you haven't tried any chinese mid tier products, a bit unfair to write them off no?   I personally feel that the IE80 is too warm and lacking in treble and detail for my uses but ymmv depending on preference etc.
  
  


b9scrambler said:


> The problem I have with midbass is that it's the dominant feature of a lot of bassy earphones. It gets distracting, intrusive, and just isn't enjoyable.
> 
> When done right it adds to the overall sound, but this often isn't the case for me. The Titan 1 does midbass right for the most part. So does the ANV, and the FXH30. The SUR s808 doesn't unless eq'ed. The JVC FX1X is a little too boosted in those frequencies but it only borders being overbearing, just toeing a safe point.
> 
> Of course this is all subjective, but that's how I feel about it. *shrug*


 

 Exactly, when its so in your face that you can't enjoy the music, it can ruin the whole iem for me. I went from being a bass head to a neutral/bright signature lover.


----------



## voxxonline

Well, not much convinced with Bettie's... I wonder what would be a good flat frequency response, not overly expensive but having a decent quality.


----------



## peter123

My experience with budget hybrids (AX35 and the Delta's) have not been convincing and there's plenty of single and double dynamics I'd pick over them at their respectively price points. 

I'd rather have a great sounding IEM no matter what driver configuration it may use than have an average hybrid for the same money , but YMMV.


----------



## voxxonline

Absolutely true, but what would be this good and affordable iem ?
 I like KZ ed10, but find it a bit lean and not sounding as "rich" as I would like it to be.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> My experience with budget hybrids (AX35 and the Delta's) have not been convincing and there's plenty of single and double dynamics I'd pick over them at their respectively price points.
> 
> I'd rather have a great sounding IEM no matter what driver configuration it may use than have an average hybrid for the same money , but YMMV.


 
 +1


----------



## peter123

voxxonline said:


> Absolutely true, but what would be this good and affordable iem ?
> I like KZ ed10, but find it a bit lean and not sounding as "rich" as I would like it to be.




CKR9's


----------



## voxxonline

If CKR's are real (I ll take them)


----------



## voxxonline

http://www.head4.net/ear_detail.php?ID=132#.Vex3TigViko
  
 Google will help to translate


----------



## TwinACStacks

voxxonline said:


> Absolutely true, but what would be this good and affordable iem ?
> I like KZ ed10, but find it a bit lean and not sounding as "rich" as I would like it to be.


 






 You want Rich? Maybe too much for some?..... Rock Zircons. They are a No-Brainer.
  
 You will find that the ED10 will develop more Bass with use. Also a good Pair of Wide-Bore tips will enhance it as well.
  
 Warning: The Zircons are not for the feint of heart. They are exciting to listen to.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

voxxonline said:


> If CKR's are real (I ll take them)




I was just kidding with you since I just read your post in the CKR thread 

In the sub $50 segment (and probably even higher) there will always be compromises. For a full sounding budget iem I'd suggest to check out the Narmoo S1....


----------



## voxxonline

Ha ha 
I have reference sound- my own diy stereo, which is very difficult to match with iem's. I am looking into sub 100 GBP iems only because above 100 I ll go with cans, not in ear.


----------



## peter123

Sounds wise. I used to do that myself but then I got hooked on this place.....


----------



## LaurenceF

Is it OK to sell paid samples?


----------



## voxxonline

On the other hand, I wish my meizu m2 note would play as good as my chromebook, KZ ED10 sounds really decent on a laptop.
 I m buying CR9 though


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> You want Rich? Maybe too much for some?..... Rock Zircons. They are a No-Brainer.
> 
> You will find that the ED10 will develop more Bass with use. Also a good Pair of Wide-Bore tips will enhance it as well.
> 
> ...


 

 +1 .....Rich + naturally detailed + some of the best soundstage an IEM could offer for such a low price. Sounds really big!
  
 All assumptions aside from those who don't own the Zircon's, these things are up there with my best only to be matched on soundstage by my AKG K3003 (by ****).....and I'm talking about hybrids. The Titans and the SP K5 (by ****), which basically sound the same to me and sounds really clear, that's true. But, that's as far as it goes when matched by Zircon's wider and huge soundstage.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Too much of a good thing can be a bad thing, as with most things in life   I personally don't like emphasized bass at all but thats just me (The havi B3 pro 1 made me appreciate a balanced signature more)
> 
> 
> Actually I would like to differ on the bolded points. I love listening to Movie and Game soundtrack and orchestral pieces. The VE Duke is fantastic in this regard and if you didn't know the price of the Duke you might think they might cost several times more   Case in point, I re watched the suicide squad trailer with the Duke and the background music was
> ...


 
 Sorry, seems you misunderstood me. I don't say those Chinese products are not good. I'm a Chinese and I'm proud of those Chinese products. I just said I basically only listen to symphonies, orchestra, instrumental music, so I'm very selective on buying new products. I know Sennheisers are good at those genre. That's why I asked for advice of any new product which is good at large work orchestra genre. 
 No, IE80 does not lack detail at all. The main problem of it is the midbass. But that's my taste. I don't like balanced sound to play large work genre. It's tasteless, like drink a pure water, no taste! On the other hand, Only IE80 and 800 give me a feeling like to listen to a full headphones. That's why I also asked any other IEM have a sound of full headphones. Let me clarify this: Since a good full headphones have >=50mm drivers. So you can get a real 3D sound (width, depth, and height). On the other hand, I found many IEMs cannot display an appreciated height. Even some have good width and depth, they lack depth. So if an IEM has a full headphones sound, it would have a large enough SPHERE soundstage. Just as someone descibe the sound of IE800 -- its sound seems come from every direction. Since I listen to symphonies, this is the most important to me. 
 I don't want to be a hoarder, like Peter123 (sorry, Peter. Please forgive me, I'm not aiming at you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I do want to try some new products, but I'm afraid to spend few hundreds $ just for adding to my collections.


----------



## mochill

You won't regret the VE products bro


----------



## yangian

Just did a quick AB between Senn. IE80 and SHP 9500. The soundstage width of IE80 is pretty close to 9500. Depth of 80 is obvious worse than 9500 and height is inferioe but not far away at all. In all, For IE80 relative to 9500, width>height>depth.
 Not very different listening experience when taking off 9500 and putting on IE80 based on soundstage.


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Sounds wise. I used to do that myself but then I got hooked on this place.....


 





 You should have made that left turn at Alberqueque .
  
 What's up doc?
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Sorry, seems you misunderstood me. I don't say those Chinese products are not good. I'm a Chinese and I'm proud of those Chinese products. I just said I basically only listen to symphonies, orchestra, instrumental music, so I'm very selective on buying new products. I know Sennheisers are good at those genre. That's why I asked for advice of any new product which is good at large work orchestra genre.
> No, IE80 does not lack detail at all. The main problem of it is the midbass. But that's my taste. I don't like balanced sound to play large work genre. It's tasteless, like drink a pure water, no taste! On the other hand, Only IE80 and 800 give me a feeling like to listen to a full headphones. That's why I also asked any other IEM have a sound of full headphones. Let me clarify this: Since a good full headphones have >=50mm drivers. So you can get a real 3D sound (width, depth, and height). On the other hand, I found many IEMs cannot display an appreciated height. Even some have good width and depth, they lack depth. So if an IEM has a full headphones sound, it would have a large enough SPHERE soundstage. Just as someone descibe the sound of IE800 -- its sound seems come from every direction. Since I listen to symphonies, this is the most important to me.
> I don't want to be a hoarder, like Peter123 (sorry, Peter. Please forgive me, I'm not aiming at you.
> 
> ...


 

 Fair enough, misunderstood what you meant.
  
 In terms for suggestions, I would suggest Havi B3 Pro 1, but its laid back and neutral and balanced but when amped it sounds close to a full-size can with the right tips. And it costs <70 dollars. 
  
 I would suggest the Duke, but it doesn't have the massive expansive stage some iems has, it has a more natural or realistic soundstage but I find it does very well with the aforementioned genres but they are more pricey at 198 USD. And they are brutally revealing so they are like a high maintenance gf lol.
  
 Anyway, I would say the Havi might be worth a shot. DO NOT get the Pro 2, its an average at best, consumer oriented iem and the Pro 1 is the real gem and I am sure many would agree. But they don't have emphasized bass, or treble....or mids lol. They are flat top to bottom haha.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > You want Rich? Maybe too much for some?..... Rock Zircons. They are a No-Brainer.
> ...


 
 And now guys, please remind to everybody what source gear, file quality and music are You using to make Your evaluations?


----------



## erudite

bhazard said:


> I just can't get into the Zircons. They sound very good with EDM, and that's about it. They fall flat on their face playing metal or anything complicated. The bass levels are too lifted. Cymbals and guitars are soft to the point that they feel dropped off and lacking detail. It's like listening to music through a Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier. Bassy with growl, but lacking detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



do you still have/use your vivo xe800's?


Mine broke recently but I managed to get the cable replaced for $6 in hanoi, vietnam. 

I've had them for a year now and was wondering if you still consider them as a good Chinese iem?



Edit : also they couldn't get the strain reliefs back on when they replaced the cable. 

Does anyone have a diy strain relief method?


----------



## Trapok

Received this(http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone/32425485515.html) today, not bad at all
 l


----------



## Inszy

yangian said:


> Sorry, seems you misunderstood me. I don't say those Chinese products are not good. I'm a Chinese and I'm proud of those Chinese products. I just said I basically only listen to symphonies, orchestra, instrumental music, so I'm very selective on buying new products. I know Sennheisers are good at those genre. That's why I asked for advice of any new product which is good at large work orchestra genre.
> No, IE80 does not lack detail at all. The main problem of it is the midbass. But that's my taste. I don't like balanced sound to play large work genre. It's tasteless, like drink a pure water, no taste! On the other hand, Only IE80 and 800 give me a feeling like to listen to a full headphones. That's why I also asked any other IEM have a sound of full headphones. Let me clarify this: Since a good full headphones have >=50mm drivers. So you can get a real 3D sound (width, depth, and height). On the other hand, I found many IEMs cannot display an appreciated height. Even some have good width and depth, they lack depth. So if an IEM has a full headphones sound, it would have a large enough SPHERE soundstage. Just as someone descibe the sound of IE800 -- its sound seems come from every direction. Since I listen to symphonies, this is the most important to me.
> I don't want to be a hoarder, like Peter123 (sorry, Peter. Please forgive me, I'm not aiming at you.
> 
> ...


 
 Therefore it's better to spend money once but properly. For few hundreds bucks you have nice ciem.


----------



## sodesuka

To each their own, I love trying new thing and see (hear) what different signatures do to my collection of music. 

Just've got the Soundmagic E80 today, and I have to say that I agree with what people say about these phones. I've also got Sony MH1 on the same day, and to my surprise, it's holding on its own against E80, add to that they have similar sound signature, all for $11.


----------



## Selenium

sodesuka said:


> To each their own, I love trying new thing and see (hear) what different signatures do to my collection of music.
> 
> Just've got the Soundmagic E80 today, and I have to say that I agree with what people say about these phones. I've also got Sony MH1 on the same day, and to my surprise, it's holding on its own against E80, add to that they have similar sound signature, all for $11.




Really? Because the MH1C is pretty bassy, and I thought the E80 was supposed to be more neutral or even lean.


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> And now guys, please remind to everybody what source gear, file quality and music are You using to make Your evaluations?


 





 For portables I use mainly Fiio X3ii / Fiio E12 Mont Blanc combo or Fiio X1. At home Marantz SR7000 Digital 5.1 Receiver Line out to Schiit Audio Vali Headphone Amp. Most of My material is Rock/Blues, a little Jazz (love Larry Coryell) or Female vocal Progressive Trance, Some EDM and a Bit of Classical, (I'm big on Vivaldi). My files Range: Most are 320Kbps in Flac or HD in 44.1/16 or 96/24. Pretty good source and Quality. Not the best but it suits my needs, and I love Fiios sound signature FLAT, no EQ. At home I have a DVD audio Player and a Sony SACD for source, although I still like Vinyl the Best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 What do I win? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

sodesuka said:


> To each their own, I love trying new thing and see (hear) what different signatures do to my collection of music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where did you get the Sony MH1 from??


----------



## TwinACStacks

erudite said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't get into the Zircons. They sound very good with EDM, and that's about it. They fall flat on their face playing metal or anything complicated. The bass levels are too lifted. Cymbals and guitars are soft to the point that they feel dropped off and lacking detail. It's like listening to music through a Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier. Bassy with growl, but lacking detail.
> ...


 





 I'd apply a  small dollop of clear Silicone sealant/ household cement at the Junction of the Body/Cable, making sure it's around the cable and on the body a llittle. It should work. Not as well as a bona fide strain relief but its flexible and pretty tenacious stuff. Clean the junction area with alcohol or carefully with acetone being careful of what it might do to the cable. The point is remove the oil from your fingers for better adhesion.
  








 TWIN


----------



## sodesuka

selenium said:


> Really? Because the MH1C is pretty bassy, and I thought the E80 was supposed to be more neutral or even lean.



 
I don't find my MH1 to be bassy. I have the MH1 Live Sound version with the Sony Ericsson logo though and have to use a converter that's somehow broken just now, making the phones sound pretty bad , nvm, wasn't pushing deep enough lol. I find the bass level pretty similar between them, E80 has a bit more body, that's not necessarily better or worse, just a bit different. I have to do more comparisons before deciding though.



charliemotta said:


> Where did you get the Sony MH1 from??



 
Local sellers are selling lose packs for that price here. The IEM is pretty popular in the community here with a lot of people recabling it with cables far more expensive than the IEM itself. I can see (hear ) why though.


----------



## Charliemotta

You mean the MH1 C?


----------



## sodesuka

As I understand, the C version is the one without the Sony Ericsson logo since they began selling it after they broke up. The one I have is with the logo.

More info: http://www.inearmatters.net/2012/10/review-sony-mh1-best-kept-secret.html


----------



## Charliemotta

Thanks!


----------



## sodesuka

Cheers 



Okay what the heck, this is one of the best rendition of female vocal I've ever heard yet. what.the.heck. why didn't I buy this sooner and how did Sony go from this to something like EX650? ugh.


----------



## mebaali

@sodesuka - I too have got the same Sony MH1 Livesound few months back (ebay seller from Greece for 17 US$). These came in a retail box with so many tips (black and parrot green colors with variety of sizes) but yet to find a tip that gives comfortable fit for my ears. I don't know whether it is normal or not, i find Stock tips of these producing way too sucky (as if sucking air out of my ears  ) feeling in my ears.


----------



## Charliemotta

sodesuka said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


sodesuka said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are you saying the EX650 is better than your MH1?


----------



## sodesuka

Nah, it's the opposite. I've gotten rid of EX650 since I couldn't stand it (need to do something about my avatar lol). Does EX1000 sound any similar to MH1 if anyone here ever compare them?


----------



## eaglearrow

mebaali said:


> @sodesuka - I too have got the same Sony MH1 Livesound few months back (ebay seller from Greece for 17 US$). These came in a retail box with so many tips (black and parrot green colors with variety of sizes) but yet to find a tip that gives comfortable fit for my ears. I don't know whether it is normal or not, i find Stock tips of these producing way too sucky (as if sucking air out of my ears  ) feeling in my ears.


 

 Buddy, even i bought these fom a Greece ebay seller. Arrived in a full retail box. Got them for just $14, 6 months ago..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knw, the stock tips created a lot of suction. Finally  i settled with Philips she3590 medium tips. works perfect and are very comfortable.


----------



## mebaali

eaglearrow said:


> Buddy, even i bought these fom a Greece ebay seller. Arrived in a full retail box. Got them for just $14, 6 months ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh is it! Unfortunately, I do not have any Philips tips, I guess i will have to buy some. Most of the tips that I have tried so far (from JVC spiral dot to KZ, Brainzwavz, Havi tips etc) produced a very loose fit at the nozzle. Only Sony's tips has tight grip over the nozzles but also produces that uncomfortable suction feeling.


----------



## sodesuka

mebaali said:


> @sodesuka - I too have got the same Sony MH1 Livesound few months back (ebay seller from Greece for 17 US$). These came in a retail box with so many tips (black and parrot green colors with variety of sizes) but yet to find a tip that gives comfortable fit for my ears. I don't know whether it is normal or not, i find Stock tips of these producing way too sucky (as if sucking air out of my ears  ) feeling in my ears.



 
Missed this, sorry. I only get four pairs of Sony hybrid-like tips with longer stem with mine which is a loose pack (and look exactly like the one Clieos got in the link above). They feel nice in my ears, like normal Sony hybrid, and the IEM sound pretty good with them.


----------



## mebaali

sodesuka said:


> mebaali said:
> 
> 
> > @sodesuka - I too have got the same Sony MH1 Livesound few months back (ebay seller from Greece for 17 US$). These came in a retail box with so many tips (black and parrot green colors with variety of sizes) but yet to find a tip that gives comfortable fit for my ears. I don't know whether it is normal or not, i find Stock tips of these producing way too sucky (as if sucking air out of my ears  ) feeling in my ears.
> ...


 
 Cool.
  
 I think i have got a total of 8 pair of tips (4 green, 4 black in different sizes). I usually use medium to large size silicone tips but with Sony hybrids (both duplicate as well as the ones that arrived with MH1) i find it difficult to get a comfortable fit in those sizes.


----------



## erudite

twinacstacks said:


> I'd apply a  small dollop of clear Silicone sealant/ household cement at the Junction of the Body/Cable, making sure it's around the cable and on the body a llittle. It should work. Not as well as a bona fide strain relief but its flexible and pretty tenacious stuff. Clean the junction area with alcohol or carefully with acetone being careful of what it might do to the cable. The point is remove the oil from your fingers for better adhesion.
> 
> TWIN





Thanks Twin, I'll give it a go and report back. 


Really pleased with the re cabling job these guys did. They're like new again!


----------



## sodesuka

mebaali said:


> Cool.
> 
> I think i have got a total of 8 pair of tips (4 green, 4 black in different sizes). I usually use medium to large size silicone tips but with Sony hybrids (both duplicate as well as the ones that arrived with MH1) i find it difficult to get a comfortable fit in those sizes.



 
Spinfits also work well with them if it's an option for you. It's a bit expensive but a good investment to make.


----------



## mebaali

sodesuka said:


> mebaali said:
> 
> 
> > Cool.
> ...


 
 I have been reading about how natural they fit the ear canal  but also seen few people complain about them losing sound on even a slight bit of head movement. 
  
 So far in tips, I love JVC spiral dots. They are my go to tips for most IEMs except MH1.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Fair enough, misunderstood what you meant.
> 
> In terms for suggestions, I would suggest Havi B3 Pro 1, but its laid back and neutral and balanced but when amped it sounds close to a full-size can with the right tips. And it costs <70 dollars.
> 
> ...


 
 I know B3. My concern is its low end. I don't think it can be beter than M200 for me.
 DO you have sense of VE Duke vs VE ZEN?


----------



## yangian

trapok said:


> Received this(http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-headset-with-microphone/32425485515.html) today, not bad at all
> l


 
 How about it vs ATE?


----------



## yangian

inszy said:


> Therefore it's better to spend money once but properly. For few hundreds bucks you have nice ciem.


 
 What CIEM for few hundreds bucks?


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> I know B3. My concern is its low end. I don't think it can be beter than M200 for me.
> DO you have sense of VE Duke vs VE ZEN?


 
  
 B3 definitely doesn't have the warmth that you might be looking for.
  
 Zen will be better for what your'e looking for - Massive soundstage and sounds like the IE80 to me but is a biatch to drive at 320 ohms. It has nice bass (when using no from or doughnut foam) and nice PRaT, engaging and toe tapping. Good for instrumentals due it its open sound.
  
 Duke - right off the bat I can tell you it doesn't have a massive soundstage but a smaller more realistic one. But having said that, I have yet to hear another iem at any price render wind and string instruments as realistically as the Duke. I love hearing orchestral pieces (video game music) and epic scores because of this. Be warned, much like the B3, will take a bit of tip rolling on your part to get the best sound. I use the Havi B3 Foam tips and the stock white double flange tips. It is definitely brighter than the IE80 and is very similar to IE800 in that regard. 
  
 For ex with the track The Curse by Agnes Obel, the picking of the strings at eh beginning is so realistic with the reverb and echo. And once the violin kicks in, you can hear the friction as the blow sliders over the string. For orchestral pieces, it is very easy to hear the individual instruments without any effort and it just feels effortless. If you like instrumentals I would recommend the Duke, alebeit with the caveats mentioned above. 
  
  
  


yangian said:


> What CIEM for few hundreds bucks?


 

 Custom Art music one
 Earwerkz Supra II


----------



## Hisoundfi

Happy Labor Day!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/iclever-ic-bth01-lightweight-wireless-bluetooth-4-0-sports-headphones-with-microphone-for-iphone-6-6plus-5s-5c-5-4s-4-ipad-2-3-4-air-samsung-galaxy-s5-s4-s3-note3-note2-motorola-htc-nokia-smart-phones-bluetooth-transmitter-and-more-support-/reviews/13944


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> B3 definitely doesn't have the warmth that you might be looking for.
> 
> Zen will be better for what your'e looking for - Massive soundstage and sounds like the IE80 to me but is a biatch to drive at 320 ohms. It has nice bass (when using no from or doughnut foam) and nice PRaT, engaging and toe tapping. Good for instrumentals due it its open sound.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much! With IE800, I think I can end up my journey of IEMs. To be honest, After buying those IEMs, I realized open headphones are just much better than IEMs for symphonies. So after your temptation, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just asked my sister to buy the VE's flagship wood headphones for me on Taobao. Do you have sense of that one?


----------



## LonghornTech

Any idea when the Ostry KC07 will be released?


----------



## aaDee

Rock Zircons vs KZ ED9???


----------



## B9Scrambler

aadee said:


> Rock Zircons vs KZ ED9???




ED10. I'm so helpful!!!!


----------



## cresny

Just wanted to chime in, I got the **** DIY k3003 and I'm very impressed. They have a combination of soundstage, instrument separation and detail that puts them at the top of my list. Full disclosure, my wallet hasn't been very active here lately but when I stumbled across this thread I just couldn't resist!  
  
 Anyway, these Senfers (I really can't call them k3003s -- or can I?!) have supplanted both my Sennheiser cx985 and Yamaha eph-100 when it comes to simple in-ear dynamics. In fact I'd say they seem to have the good qualities of both of those, the highs and soundstage of the cx985 and the overall presence and detail of the eph-100. I also tried the Yinjw DIY ie800 mentioned here. I think those have an awesome sound, great for lower or mid frequency instrumentals, but maybe a bit muddy on the higher frequencies, such as guitar strumming texture, etc. They were very listenable but I had to defer to the Sennheisers over them.
  
 As for comfort, the Senfers tuck under the earlobe nicely so they stay well in place, something the others mentioned here do not, and you can also rest your ear against a pillow with these in.
  
 To be honest I never expected anything like this for $78, but thanks to everyone here, I've discovered you *can* support a headphone addiction without jeopardizing your marriage in the process!


----------



## Trapok

yangian said:


> How about it vs ATE?


 
 Just OTB for my taste:  ED10>This thing>ATE  but it is first impressions, need to see what i found better on it vs ATE


----------



## stilleh

Just received my Rock Zircons and right out of the box I can say that the included tips, for me, were pure shiajt. Treble rolled off big time with stocks. Put on big bored foam tips and I've got to say they are very very nice. Seal is very important for these IEMs. Build quality seems excellent with nice weight. Been listening to Sun Kil Moon - Among the leaves and sound is pretty airy with very nice separation and better than average soundstage. B3p1 are wider and deeper but Zircons have really nice bass compared to them, no need to use bass boost. I'm really enjoying the Zircons thus far. They sound much better than the ATE and the ED2s I have in the same price bracket. I'd easily put them above my Vsonic VSD3's too. 

I'd definitely put these in the fantastic find category and I thank @TwinACstacks for sharing the find.


----------



## 1clearhead

cresny said:


> Just wanted to chime in, I got the **** DIY k3003 and I'm very impressed. They have a combination of soundstage, instrument separation and detail that puts them at the top of my list. Full disclosure, my wallet hasn't been very active here lately but when I stumbled across this thread I just couldn't resist!
> 
> Anyway, these Senfers (I really can't call them k3003s -- or can I?!) have supplanted both my Sennheiser cx985 and Yamaha eph-100 when it comes to simple in-ear dynamics. In fact I'd say they seem to have the good qualities of both of those, the highs and soundstage of the cx985 and the overall presence and detail of the eph-100. I also tried the Yinjw DIY ie800 mentioned here. I think those have an awesome sound, great for lower or mid frequency instrumentals, but maybe a bit muddy on the higher frequencies, such as guitar strumming texture, etc. They were very listenable but I had to defer to the Sennheisers over them.
> 
> ...


 

 My Senfers K3003's are approaching 2 years and they're still the top-tier to beat in my list. With the red tuning reference tips.....the soundstage on the K3003 is tops! -only to be followed by the Zircon's natural soundstage type environment with expanded bass. I'm glad you liked them. You should also try there little brother -the Senfers SP K5, they sound similar to the Titan 1's and has the same housing as the K3003 for a fraction of the price.
 Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

stilleh said:


> Just received my Rock Zircons and right out of the box I can say that the included tips, for me, were pure shiajt. Treble rolled off big time with stocks. Put on big bored foam tips and I've got to say they are very very nice. Seal is very important for these IEMs. Build quality seems excellent with nice weight. Been listening to Sun Kil Moon - Among the leaves and sound is pretty airy with very nice separation and better than average soundstage. B3p1 are wider and deeper but Zircons have really nice bass compared to them, no need to use bass boost. I'm really enjoying the Zircons thus far. They sound much better than the ATE and the ED2s I have in the same price bracket. I'd easily put them above my Vsonic VSD3's too.
> 
> I'd definitely put these in the fantastic find category and I thank @TwinACstacks for sharing the find.


 

 + 1  @TwinACstacks....you da man!


----------



## slowpickr

stilleh said:


> Just received my Rock Zircons and right out of the box I can say that the included tips, for me, were pure shiajt. Treble rolled off big time with stocks. Put on big bored foam tips and I've got to say they are very very nice. Seal is very important for these IEMs. Build quality seems excellent with nice weight. Been listening to Sun Kil Moon - Among the leaves and sound is pretty airy with very nice separation and better than average soundstage. B3p1 are wider and deeper but Zircons have really nice bass compared to them, no need to use bass boost. I'm really enjoying the Zircons thus far. They sound much better than the ATE and the ED2s I have in the same price bracket. I'd easily put them above my Vsonic VSD3's too.
> 
> I'd definitely put these in the fantastic find category and I thank @TwinACstacks for sharing the find.




Yeah!!! Zircons rock!!


----------



## smith

stilleh said:


> Just received my Rock Zircons and right out of the box I can say that the included tips, for me, were pure shiajt. Treble rolled off big time with stocks. Put on big bored foam tips and I've got to say they are very very nice. Seal is very important for these IEMs. Build quality seems excellent with nice weight. Been listening to Sun Kil Moon - Among the leaves and sound is pretty airy with very nice separation and better than average soundstage. B3p1 are wider and deeper but Zircons have really nice bass compared to them, no need to use bass boost. I'm really enjoying the Zircons thus far. They sound much better than the ATE and the ED2s I have in the same price bracket. I'd easily put them above my Vsonic VSD3's too.
> 
> I'd definitely put these in the fantastic find category and I thank @TwinACstacks for sharing the find.




+1 ....just received mine as well...Wow!...they sound fantastic straight out of the box...excellent bass performance. I took them out of my ears and looked at them..I cannot believe something that cost under £10 sound so good...


----------



## Charliemotta

+1


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx Guys. Trust me again when I tell you you NEED to check out those Bettes, a little pricier but you should HEAR those suckers. I can't vouch for the 8mm, but the 10MM are stunning and will make even the Audiophiles smile ear to ear as well. A Tad brighter over all than I prefer, but God what Clarity and Definition. About same brightness as the Titan.
  








 TWIN


----------



## LonghornTech

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx Guys. Trust me again when I tell you you NEED to check out those Bettes, a little pricier but you should HEAR those suckers. I can't vouch for the 8mm, but the 10MM are stunning and will make even the Audiophiles smile ear to ear as well. A Tad brighter over all than I prefer, but God what Clarity and Definition. About same brightness as the Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You've got a great lineup of headphones. Can you please do a quick comparison between these and the Delta's, Titans?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Deltas are my favs. But only because of being somewhat darker. That being said, the Bettes compare MOST favorably to the Dunu DN2000. (They actually fall someplace in between the DN1000 and DN2000.) They are more Audiophile-oriented, JMHO, than the Titans.
  
 VERY GOOD for $43 USD.
  








 TWIN


----------



## LonghornTech

twinacstacks said:


> Deltas are my favs. But only because of being somewhat darker. That being said, the Bettes compare MOST favorably to the Dunu DN2000. (They actually fall someplace in between the DN1000 and DN2000.)
> 
> VERY GOOD for $43 USD.
> 
> ...


 
 How is clarity compared to the Deltas? I mean, is comparing the Deltas and Bettes apples and oranges? Or do the Bettes actually hold a candle to them?


----------



## TwinACStacks

longhorntech said:


> How is clarity compared to the Deltas? I mean, is comparing the Deltas and Bettes apples and oranges? Or do the Bettes actually hold a candle to them?


 





 I LOVE me my Deltas but in a word: YES. Yes they do. No they are quite similar. The Bette is a tad Brighter overall and VERY natural sounding. You can extend the Bass a tad more with Wide-Bore tips. I'm a little Treble sensitive, I never knew this until recently, so I am leaning towards Darker 'phones. I still love the Detail of the brighter stuff but for shorter listening periods.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> I LOVE me my Deltas but in a word: YES. Yes they do. No they are quite similar. The Bette is a tad Brighter overall and VERY natural sounding. You can extend the Bass a tad more with Wide-Bore tips. I'm a little Treble sensitive, I never knew this until recently, so I am leaning towards Darker 'phones. I still love the Detail of the brighter stuff but for shorter listening periods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 P.S. at < $50 the Bettes REALLY are a no brainer.
  








 TWIN


----------



## LonghornTech

twinacstacks said:


> I LOVE me my Deltas but in a word: YES. Yes they do. No they are quite similar. The Bette is a tad Brighter overall and VERY natural sounding. You can extend the Bass a tad more with Wide-Bore tips. I'm a little Treble sensitive, I never knew this until recently, so I am leaning towards Darker 'phones. I still love the Detail of the brighter stuff but for shorter listening periods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks so much. Last questions: About what Comply size do you think fit on these nozzles? I read a review that said the 500's fit the wood ones. That is wayyy too big for me. I'm hoping closer to 200? A comparison to the Delta's would be perfect actually. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Runabout!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-runabout-portable-amplifier/reviews/13947


----------



## TwinACStacks

longhorntech said:


> Thanks so much. Last questions: About what Comply size do you think fit on these nozzles? I read a review that said the 500's fit the wood ones. That is wayyy too big for me. I'm hoping closer to 200? A comparison to the Delta's would be perfect actually. Thanks a bunch.


 






 The Bore size 200, 300, 400 etc. Refers ONLY to the inside hole Diameter not the size of the Tip. They come in S M L as well as in between sizes The Bettes are 500. Deltas ALSO take a size 500.
  
 I myself keep trying to use the Complys but I never seem to get a CONSISTANT fit. One time they sound fantastic, the next they sound muffled even though I try to replicate the compression and insertion. I just can't seem to get the hang of the little buggers.
  








 TWIN


----------



## codearm2

Hi, can you guys help me
 I'm starting an online shop focused on selling cheap IEM/DAP/Ampli with good quality
 Can you guys give me more reference/suggestions to be added to my collections?
 So far I've owned KZ series (ATE, ED 10, ED 9, EDSE)
  
 Thanks


----------



## Gracesheng

do you have some special likes or choices?


----------



## TwinACStacks

codearm2 said:


> Hi, can you guys help me
> I'm starting an online shop focused on selling cheap IEM/DAP/Ampli with good quality
> Can you guys give me more reference/suggestions to be added to my collections?
> So far I've owned KZ series (ATE, ED 10, ED 9, EDSE)
> ...


 





 Right Now the Rock Zircon is really sounding good. Very aggressive, some may even Categorize it as a "BassHead" Phone but it's an exciting listen.  A little pricier but still inexpensive, is the Bette F3 (10mm) Hybrid, nothing short of Spectacular although a little Brighter then I favor.  I would also look at a few of the Zero Audio products.
  
 For Good reliable fairly inexpensive Players and amps I personally favor Fiio products. The X1 + an E12A is a great combo.
  
 Just for Starters
  








 TWIN


----------



## codearm2

twinacstacks said:


> Right Now the Rock Zircon is really sounding good. Very aggressive, some may even Categorize it as a "BassHead" Phone but it's an exciting listen.  A little pricier but still inexpensive, is the Bette F3 (10mm) Hybrid, nothing short of Spectacular although a little Brighter then I favor.  I would also look at a few of the Zero Audio products.
> 
> For Good reliable fairly inexpensive Players and amps I personally favor Fiio products. The X1 + an E12A is a great combo.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, I forgot
 Already owned Rock Zircon too for very cheap price
 These gems are absolutely briliant
  
 Any other suggestion?


----------



## myap2328

Sorry for the side track but there is a new CIEM company in town from my hometown and despite not having any ties with the company, I heard their products and Holy SHIET, their value  for money is mind boggling. Introducing Jomo Audio guys! go check it out, would give other ciems a fair run for their money, another ciem company from her would be AdvancedAcousticWerkes don't see much people talking bout them sadly... Both from the city-country of Singapore cheers! and no I have zero ties with any of them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

codearm2 said:


> Ah, I forgot
> Already owned Rock Zircon too for very cheap price
> These gems are absolutely briliant
> 
> Any other suggestion?


 





 Most who try the Zircons LOVE them, others think they are for Bassheads. One reviewer on Amazon even claimed they had NO BASS at all. Different ears hear different things.
  
 Another quick one that has been covered before and is really pretty good is the VJJB V1 Twin driver. It has a similar overall sound to the KZ ATE but with more Resolution and Detail.
  
 You may want to also try and get your hands on the KZ Micro Ring.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

codearm2 said:


> Ah, I forgot
> Already owned Rock Zircon too for very cheap price
> These gems are absolutely briliant
> 
> Any other suggestion?




JVC FXH30. Now that someone else has picked them up and confirmed they are quite excellent, I have few issues recommending them wholeheartedly. Better than Titan 1 performance (imo) at around half the price. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> JVC FXH30. Now that someone else has picked them up and confirmed they are quite excellent, I have few issues recommending them wholeheartedly. Better than Titan 1 performance (imo) at around half the price. Can't go wrong there.


 





 OKAY Scrambler, I give in. The NEXT IEM I purchase will be the JVC FXH30.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## LonghornTech

twinacstacks said:


> OKAY Scrambler, I give in. The NEXT IEM I purchase will be the JVC FXH30.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would have already pulled the trigger on those if not for those insanely  massive nozzles.


----------



## peter123

codearm2 said:


> Ah, I forgot
> Already owned Rock Zircon too for very cheap price
> These gems are absolutely briliant
> 
> Any other suggestion?




The Yinjw ie800 impresses me more and more, might be worth a shot.....


----------



## Tom22

wayy late to the party but finally uploaded my unboxing of the Brainwavz's Jive unboxing and first impression
  
  
 unboxing

  
  
 first impressions:


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> The Yinjw ie800 impresses me more and more, might be worth a shot.....


 
 Peter, I remembered Taobao website noted tha it needed 200 hours burning. I never burn earphones, just listen to it. So I wonder how many hours you have let yours worked?


----------



## PeterDLai

cresny said:


> Just wanted to chime in, I got the **** DIY k3003 and I'm very impressed. They have a combination of soundstage, instrument separation and detail that puts them at the top of my list. Full disclosure, my wallet hasn't been very active here lately but when I stumbled across this thread I just couldn't resist!
> 
> Anyway, these Senfers (I really can't call them k3003s -- or can I?!) have supplanted both my Sennheiser cx985 and Yamaha eph-100 when it comes to simple in-ear dynamics. In fact I'd say they seem to have the good qualities of both of those, the highs and soundstage of the cx985 and the overall presence and detail of the eph-100. I also tried the Yinjw DIY ie800 mentioned here. I think those have an awesome sound, great for lower or mid frequency instrumentals, but maybe a bit muddy on the higher frequencies, such as guitar strumming texture, etc. They were very listenable but I had to defer to the Sennheisers over them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I noticed the other day that the **** DIY K3003 is offered with a silver cable now (for about the same price):


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> OKAY Scrambler, I give in. The NEXT IEM I purchase will be the JVC FXH30.....
> 
> TWIN




Yay! You won't be disappointed. It's not all hot air and JVC fanboy over here, haha.



longhorntech said:


> I would have already pulled the trigger on those if not for those insanely  massive nozzles.




Understandable. I would like to see someone come out with a special tip that would alleviate this issue. Would open up this style of earphone to a whole new crowd.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Peter, I remembered Taobao website noted tha it needed 200 hours burning. I never burn earphones, just listen to it. So I wonder how many hours you have let yours worked?




Maximum 10 hours so far I'd guess. I'm not a big believer in burnin so I just take it as it comes along.....


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Most who try the Zircons LOVE them, others think they are for Bassheads. One reviewer on Amazon even claimed they had NO BASS at all. Different ears hear different things.
> 
> Another quick one that has been covered before and is really pretty good is the VJJB V1 Twin driver. It has a similar overall sound to the KZ ATE but with more Resolution and Detail.
> 
> ...


 
 I think we (or I) have become spoiled with a lot of low priced gems lately. I own the VJJB and MOAL dual drivers, and while they are both very good, they are somewhat lacking overall to me. They match up really well with most < $50 for ~$13 though. $13 Dual Drivers were unheard of a year ago or so.
  
 The $50-$100 gems seem to be the sweet spot for me.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Maximum 10 hours so far I'd guess. I'm not a big believer in burnin so I just take it as it comes along.....


 
 Really? I believe burning in though I also just keep listening to them. But that's what their website claimed. We'll see.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> The $50-$100 gems seem to be the sweet spot for me.


 
 Huh....I think I know of just the earphone for you, the FX....just kidding, I'll stop.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> I think we (or I) have become spoiled with a lot of low priced gems lately. I own the VJJB and MOAL dual drivers, and while they are both very good, they are somewhat lacking overall to me. They match up really well with most < $50 for ~$13 though. $13 Dual Drivers were unheard of a year ago or so.
> 
> The $50-$100 gems seem to be the sweet spot for me.


 





 bhazard, I got the Moal as well along with the Bettes. The Moal is good but not great, just like you said we're spoiled. However the Bette is something extraordinary. I'm sure as more take the plunge and purchase it you will hear more and more about it as well. Originally around $70 they can now be had for a tad over $40.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 BTW: One of the few Manufacturers that recommend Burn in.
  








 TWIN


----------



## cresny

peterdlai said:


> I noticed the other day that the **** DIY K3003 is offered with a silver cable now (for about the same price):


 
  
 That cabling sure is pretty, but the cloth cabling on the standard black is very practical as it has zero shape memory and compactly coils into a pouch. One thing I forgot to mention about these -- they seem to have unusually low impedance, or maybe they're just very efficient, because they go much much louder than all my other headphones. Usually I need the player volume control to be at least 2/3 and these are almost too loud at < 1/3. The cool thing is if I pump it loud for just a second just to test, there is zero distortion.


----------



## 1clearhead

cresny said:


> That cabling sure is pretty, but the cloth cabling on the standard black is very practical as it has zero shape memory and compactly coils into a pouch. One thing I forgot to mention about these -- they seem to have unusually low impedance, or maybe they're just very efficient, because they go much much louder than all my other headphones. Usually I need the player volume control to be at least 2/3 and these are almost too loud at < 1/3. The cool thing is if I pump it loud for just a second just to test, there is zero distortion.


 

 Yes, they are very efficient! Battery powered digital players tend to last longer because of their low impedance; you don't have to use a lot of volume to hear it loud. These are a no brainer for the price......going on 2 years now and still # 1 on my list of IEM's.


----------



## codearm2

b9scrambler said:


> JVC FXH30. Now that someone else has picked them up and confirmed they are quite excellent, I have few issues recommending them wholeheartedly. Better than Titan 1 performance (imo) at around half the price. Can't go wrong there.


 
  
 Thanks! Added to "buy soon" list
 where did you get it? I searched AE and found nothing
  


twinacstacks said:


> Most who try the Zircons LOVE them, others think they are for Bassheads. One reviewer on Amazon even claimed they had NO BASS at all. Different ears hear different things.
> 
> Another quick one that has been covered before and is really pretty good is the VJJB V1 Twin driver. It has a similar overall sound to the KZ ATE but with more Resolution and Detail.
> 
> ...


 
 VJJB V1 added to list
 KZ Micro Ring? Can you post the link?
  


peter123 said:


> The Yinjw ie800 impresses me more and more, might be worth a shot.....


 
  
 Yinjw ie800 price is to steep
 In AE it cost around $25, anyplace to find cheaper price?
  


tom22 said:


> wayy late to the party but finally uploaded my unboxing of the Brainwavz's Jive unboxing and first impression
> 
> 
> unboxing
> ...




 Great!


----------



## peter123

codearm2 said:


> Thanks! Added to "buy soon" list
> where did you get it? I searched AE and found nothing
> 
> VJJB V1 added to list
> ...





To steep for what? 

I paid $20 for my pair and it was still that price yesterday. To me the beat any of the KZ models that I've heard and compare to $50-100 IEM's but YMMV


----------



## B9Scrambler

codearm2 Search for my FXH30 review thread. There are quite a few links for places to buy posted at the end of the review  Valuebasket seems to be a good place to start. I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## yangian

codearm2 said:


> Thanks! Added to "buy soon" list
> where did you get it? I searched AE and found nothing
> 
> VJJB V1 added to list
> ...


 
 It went down:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Microphone-Spoken-Free/32373390065.html?spm=2114.031010208.8.62.neWIyi


----------



## Fredrics

So I picked up some Rock Zircons a couple of days ago from this threads recommendation. On plugging them directly into my phone and a couple of other mobile phones to listen I was immediately disappointed and felt as if I had been misled by the hype for these admittedly stylish IEMs. I left them to burn in for a while and was still unimpressed. I subsequently tried them in my laptop and immediately my face lit up, they sounded fantastic - bass heavy but this is something I enjoy. 
  


yangian said:


> I'm more than happy if it's true. That's a gospel. I'm eagerly looking forward to listening to it. What my concern is that among hundreds reviews on Taobao, almost none give hyped comments as here. On the contrary, Most of thsoe reviews are just soso. Really good reviews mainly commend the low end, and I havn't found one had impression on its soundstage. On the contrary, many revirews of the Yinjw IE800 commend its soundstage. I don't know what's wrong of those hundreds reviews on Taobao.


 
  
 So to everyone who has been raving about the Rock Zircons, have you been using them with an amp? I believe that might explain why they get sub par reviews by the people on Taobao.


----------



## stilleh

fredrics said:


> So I picked up some Rock Zircons a couple of days ago from this threads recommendation. On plugging them directly into my phone and a couple of other mobile phones to listen I was immediately disappointed and felt as if I had been misled by the hype for these admittedly stylish IEMs. I left them to burn in for a while and was still unimpressed. I subsequently tried them in my laptop and immediately my face lit up, they sounded fantastic - bass heavy but this is something I enjoy.
> 
> 
> So to everyone who has been raving about the Rock Zircons, have you been using them with an amp? I believe that might explain why they get sub par reviews by the people on Taobao.


 
 Yes, I'm using them with my Oppo ha-2. They do sound nearly as good with my Fiio X5 1st gen as well but it has a good DAC and amp anyways.


----------



## smith

fredrics said:


> So I picked up some Rock Zircons a couple of days ago from this threads recommendation. On plugging them directly into my phone and a couple of other mobile phones to listen I was immediately disappointed and felt as if I had been misled by the hype for these admittedly stylish IEMs. I left them to burn in for a while and was still unimpressed. I subsequently tried them in my laptop and immediately my face lit up, they sounded fantastic - bass heavy but this is something I enjoy.
> 
> 
> So to everyone who has been raving about the Rock Zircons, have you been using them with an amp? I believe that might explain why they get sub par reviews by the people on Taobao.


 
  
 I am using them straight out of my Iphone 6 and I think they sound fantastic for the price!...


----------



## smith

peter123 said:


> To steep for what?
> 
> I paid $20 for my pair and it was still that price yesterday. To me the beat any of the KZ models that I've heard and compare to $50-100 IEM's but YMMV


 

 How do they sound ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Codearm2,  here is a link to the Micro Rings. Unfortunately they have went up. I paid $16 USD for them about 2 months ago. They may not fit in to the "Budget" category now.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-apparatus-of-5-8-MM-acme-micro-ring-in-ear-headphones-high-resolution-penetrating-voice/2033397274.html
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

fredrics said:


> So I picked up some Rock Zircons a couple of days ago from this threads recommendation. On plugging them directly into my phone and a couple of other mobile phones to listen I was immediately disappointed and felt as if I had been misled by the hype for these admittedly stylish IEMs. I left them to burn in for a while and was still unimpressed. I subsequently tried them in my laptop and immediately my face lit up, they sounded fantastic - bass heavy but this is something I enjoy.
> 
> 
> So to everyone who has been raving about the Rock Zircons, have you been using them with an amp? I believe that might explain why they get sub par reviews by the people on Taobao.


 





 Yes I use them with My Fiio Players (which really don't need an amp), mostly comboed with the VERY Powerful Fiio E12 Mont Blanc (original). It's enough Power to Drive Senn. HD650's to respectable Volume. Although it is not as Black backgrounded as the newer E12A, it has substantially more power and Greater Bass Boost. Which is something you DON'T need with the Zircons.
  
 BTW: the ZIRCONS are extremely Tip-sensitive. Changes to type and size bore will drastically change sound and EQ.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

fredrics said:


> So I picked up some Rock Zircons a couple of days ago from this threads recommendation. On plugging them directly into my phone and a couple of other mobile phones to listen I was immediately disappointed and felt as if I had been misled by the hype for these admittedly stylish IEMs. I left them to burn in for a while and was still unimpressed. I subsequently tried them in my laptop and immediately my face lit up, they sounded fantastic - bass heavy but this is something I enjoy.
> 
> 
> So to everyone who has been raving about the Rock Zircons, have you been using them with an amp? I believe that might explain why they get sub par reviews by the people on Taobao.


 
  
 Typically don't use with an amp.  What I do use though is phone USB audio out with a HifimeDIY Android Sabre DAC.  It works great with a variety of HPs.  Try to avoid regular HO on my phone (Galaxy S4) these days with anything.


----------



## tomscy2000

shawn71 said:


> This seems pretty intriguing from HzSound....HZ3's over-the-ear,angled jack and larger 12.5mm driver (for OTE iem model!). Never tried HzSound before,anyone had/have budget EP001 cld share.


 


shawn71 said:


> Thanks bud,yeah the bq of Hzsound is impressive as well,for the price being offered....forgot,the HZ3 comes with pelican case(like) too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Heard them today --- pretty rad deal for the price! Bass is a tad too much for me (but should be acceptable for most), but it's mostly well-controlled and nicely textured. Midrange has decent presence --- not overly warm, not thick, but it's got good detail levels, especially for $36 USD (translated from the 288 CNY it's going for on Taobao). Highs have pretty fine granularity --- remind me a little of the RHA T20 --- but can sometimes get a little splashy --- nothing major. I think lots of people will like them. The fit is comfortable, and the build, though plastic, is good. Cables are a little rubbery-sticky, but they're very soft/supple.
  
 http://www.hzsound.cn/product-26.html
  
 Picture from a Taiwanese retailer: https://www.facebook.com/jmplus/photos/a.152694231490788.35165.152426951517516/862395320520672/


----------



## TwinACStacks

Well I've been comparing my Trinity Deltas to my Bette F3 10mm Hybrids and I've reached a conclusion:
  
 They are Equals and compliment each other nicely. The Deltas have a little more enhancement on the Bass, very good detail, a more focused soundstage and a somewhat darker overall presentation. The Bettes have a natural Full bass, insane detail because of the more forward treble presentation with a wider soundstage. More highs than I generally like but THEY ARE SO GOOD.
  
 I can't live without either....
  
 Then there are the Zircons. They are just the Bomb, and totally insane. Dr. Dre needs to cover his ass and run for cover. The Zircons will do a Drive-By.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> BTW: the ZIRCONS are extremely Tip-sensitive. Changes to type and size bore will drastically change sound and EQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely agree.  Tried some different tips today.  Wide bore, slightly smaller and shallower than the JVC Spiral dots.  Mid-bass down a notch, sub-bass up a notch, clarity up a notch.  Separation and sound stage still top notch.  These are spanking my KC06As.
  
 Listening to some Irish music (The Pogues).  This song has a lot going on in it instrumentally and the Zircons handle it admirably:


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Definitely agree.  Tried some different tips today.  Wide bore, slightly smaller and shallower than the JVC Spiral dots.  Mid-bass down a notch, sub-bass up a notch, clarity up a notch.  Separation and sound stage still top notch.  These are spanking my KC06As.
> 
> Listening to some Irish music (The Pogues).  This song has a lot going on in it instrumentally and the Zircons handle it admirably:









 Ya think the Zircons were worth that BIG money?
  
 My White ones are burning in as we speak.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Ya think the Zircons were worth that BIG money?
> 
> My White ones are burning in as we speak.
> 
> ...


 

 They are a beauty to look at!!!
  
 No joke.....co-workers from different departments at my company are stopping me to ask about my earphones. So, they do attract attention! For me these are some of the best looking IEM's I've ever purchased.


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> codearm2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Added to "buy soon" list
> ...


 

 Ok, now You got me really interested in these, especially for the price. This thread is EVIL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 How is their soundstage size compared to KZ ATE or ED10 ? I don`t like intimate/congested with small soundstage, in-your-headstage sounding IEM/HPs.


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Ok, now You got me really interested in these, especially for the price. This thread is EVIL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No sensable difference.


----------



## alme83

Hello. From what I've read on this thread FiiO FX1 (DunuTitan 1) and JVC FXH30 have similar sound signature. Which one would be better to buy?
 I'm looking for IEM with balanced sound. Source is FiiO X3II. Thank you.


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> Ok, now You got me really interested in these, especially for the price. This thread is EVIL! h34r:
> 
> How is their soundstage size compared to KZ ATE or ED10 ? *I don`t like intimate/congested with small soundstage, in-your-headstage sounding IEM/HPs*.




Neither do I


----------



## B9Scrambler

alme83 said:


> Hello. From what I've read on this thread FiiO FX1 (DunuTitan 1) and JVC FXH30 have similar sound signature. Which one would be better to buy?
> I'm looking for IEM with balanced sound. Source is FiiO X3II. Thank you.




Well, neither are balanced per say. The Titan/FX1 is bass skewed but still bright. The FXH30 is treble /upper mid skewed but still has nice deep bass. They are quite similar overall though. 

I personally prefer the FXH30 as is is more lively sounding (Titan is a little dull in comparison) and has a more natural sound. The soundstage is smaller but better utilized (ie. Improved separation, stereo panning, etc). The FXH30 I find is the more techinically competent of the two without sacrificing being a seriously fun listen. I say get the JVCs, but you really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## alme83

Thank you for the answer. Will get FXH30 (or may be both
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## slowpickr

Been listening to the Zircons off and on through out the day with the different tips.  Just have to say that these things are simply *SPECTACULAR*.  
  
 Thanks TWIN.


----------



## iLovePanda265

I just got the Zircons yesterday and honestly theyre kinda disappointing. Maybe its because I havent found any great tips for them yet and they havent burned in much but they sound very bass heavy and veiled. Or maybe Im just spoiled by the IM03 through the C5D but I hope I like the ED10s more.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Been listening to the Zircons off and on through out the day with the different tips.  Just have to say that these things are simply *SPECTACULAR*.
> 
> Thanks TWIN.


 





 Thanx Slow. I like them too. Now I'm not saying these are the TOP Audiophile Grade end-all, be-all earphones out there, Hell no. There are far more accurate, Flatter Eq's, better presentation, out there. No doubt about that.
  
 But for just Sheer Fun and *IMPACT* while listening, the Zircons have to be damn close to the top of the List.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> and there it is. I was actually just about to order too from aliexpress. Thanks you saved me money


 





 Bad move taking just One person's opinion RJ456. You are missing out on a Cheap, seriously good 'Phone, with HUGE impact.
  
 BUT: Stay away IF you don't like strong Bass, or any excitement in your music.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( *cough* audiophile *cough*)
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> They are a beauty to look at!!!
> 
> No joke.....co-workers from different departments at my company are stopping me to ask about my earphones. So, they do attract attention! For me these are some of the best looking IEM's I've ever purchased.


 





 I can't figure out how they get THAT much sound out of those tiny housings.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

ilovepanda265 said:


> I just got the Zircons yesterday and honestly theyre kinda disappointing. Maybe its because I havent found any great tips for them yet and they havent burned in much but they sound very bass heavy and veiled. Or maybe Im just spoiled by the IM03 through the C5D but I hope I like the ED10s more.


 





 Bass Heavy? Fairly. Veiled? absolutely not. Sennheisers are veiled. The Zircons lean towards the Warmer Darker side, Yes. EarTips are critical, as is positioning in your ears. Once inserted a slight twist from front to rear or vice-versa on the housing can muffle or really open these suckers up to your ear canal.
  
 It's also been observed that you need a Good strong source. Just plugging these into a Cellphone ain"t gonna get it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## clee290

If you press the 'Multi' button next to 'Quote' you can quote multiple people


----------



## TwinACStacks

clee290 said:


> If you press the 'Multi' button next to 'Quote' you can quote multiple people


 





 Thanx Clee, But I prefer to address each response individually. That way there is no mistake about what kind of Bulls*it I'm spreading, and to whom...
  








 TWIN


----------



## iLovePanda265

Maybe veiled is the wrong word but the mids and treble just feel muffled and kinda dirty and not really from the strong bass. I feel my source isn't bad (moto x -> JDS Labs C5D) but I really don't know. Hopefully when my spiral dots come in they'll help but until then I'll leave the zircons burning in.


----------



## bhazard

ilovepanda265 said:


> Maybe veiled is the wrong word but the mids and treble just feel muffled and kinda dirty and not really from the strong bass. I feel my source isn't bad (moto x -> JDS Labs C5D) but I really don't know. Hopefully when my spiral dots come in they'll help but until then I'll leave the zircons burning in.


 
 It won't. I tried the spiral dots and they didn't help. You're hearing exactly what I hear. The mids and treble just aren't there, and a quick A/B with just about any other IEM reveals it.
  
 Maybe it's a QC thing? I had a crap pair of Tenores which turned out to be much different than the "good" pairs everyone else was getting.


----------



## iLovePanda265

bhazard said:


> It won't. I tried the spiral dots and they didn't help. You're hearing exactly what I hear. The mids and treble just aren't there, and a quick A/B with just about any other IEM reveals it.
> 
> Maybe it's a QC thing? I had a crap pair of Tenores which turned out to be much different than the "good" pairs everyone else was getting.


 
 Well that's disappointing... Hope I have better luck with my ED10's when they come in and thankfully I got the spiral dots for the IM03 not the Zircon so theyll still go to use lol.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I can't figure out how they get THAT much sound out of those tiny housings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would consider these the most shocking and revealing among all my IEM's in size and weight alone. When I first got them I wasn't expecting much, but than.....BOOM! A grand soundstage submerges you to surrender to what ever song you're hearing at the moment. So, yes! It can be a shocker the first time you try them.


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Bad move taking just One person's opinion RJ456. You are missing out on a Cheap, seriously good 'Phone, with HUGE impact.
> 
> BUT: Stay away IF you don't like strong Bass, or any excitement in your music.
> 
> ...


 

 I actually mostly listen to top 40 and am a bass lover   But I just can't stand mid bass bloom, I need clarity in my music. I listen to a LOT of trance, hip hop EDM, and I find neutral and balanced headphones give me a lot of excitement  I like me some treble too. But too much bass or treble gives me a headache these days. I am not really an audiophile 
  
 BTW neutral and balanced can be more exciting than strong V shaped sounds, just saying  trust me words like cold, analytical used to make me thing of boring etc, but its far from the truth!


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Bad move taking just One person's opinion RJ456. You are missing out on a Cheap, seriously good 'Phone, with HUGE impact.
> 
> BUT: Stay away IF you don't like strong Bass, or any excitement in your music.
> 
> ...


 

 Alright tough guy why dont you put your money where your mouth is   If you have any extra pairs sell me one at a good price and I will see if they really are the bees knees


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> It won't. I tried the spiral dots and they didn't help. You're hearing exactly what I hear. The mids and treble just aren't there, and a quick A/B with just about any other IEM reveals it.
> 
> Maybe it's a QC thing? I had a crap pair of Tenores which turned out to be much different than the "good" pairs everyone else was getting.


 





 I dunno. I have a Pair of white ones burning in right now, I will be honest and let you know if I hear differences. I have no trouble with the Mids or treble in my black pair, granted the treble MAY be recessed to people who like a Bright 'phone. But Dirty is not an adjective I would use. The mids and Highs are crystal clear. As far as I can tell.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Alright tough guy why dont you put your money where your mouth is   If you have any extra pairs sell me one at a good price and I will see if they really are the bees knees


 






 Jeez RJ, they're only $9-$13 to begin with. How cheap can I go? It would cost me that much to mail them to you up in God's country.
  








 TWIN


----------



## redfx

Onn X5
http://aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-ONN-X5-Professional-Lossless-music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-with-TFT-Screen-Support-APE/1183804_32461791680.html


----------



## DJScope

redfx said:


> Onn X5
> http://aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-ONN-X5-Professional-Lossless-music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-with-TFT-Screen-Support-APE/1183804_32461791680.html


 
  
 Hahahahahah!!! The more you read that product page the funnier and more confusing it gets! I love Chinglish! 
  
 This particularly gave me a tickle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 7 Band EQ --- Bands: 60, 300, 1k 3k 6k... Where did the other 2 go? x'D


----------



## satansmutt

I got my Zircons a couple of days ago and i've been listening to them mostly on my Fiio X3 with no files less than Flac 16/44 and they are very good for the price I paid.
 I bought 5 pairs of KZs that were so hyped and none of them are as good as these. The soundstage is insane,obviously for £9 they are far from perfect there is probably too much bass for some people i've used the fiio x3s hardware eq to turn the bass down a few notches but I'm glad a bought them.
 Listening to some classic jazz and it's so much fun, lots of space, ok could probably use a bit more detail but soundstage is just mad, nothing to complain about for £9


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Jeez RJ, they're only $9-$13 to begin with. How cheap can I go? It would cost me that much to mail them to you up in God's country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I wasn't going to seriously buy it to begin with. I made the mistake of buying the Sounsoul S-018 in a similar manner from HouseofDoom, so no way am gonna flush money down the toilet again


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> I wasn't going to seriously buy it to begin with. I made the mistake of buying the Sounsoul S-018 in a similar manner from HouseofDoom, so no way am gonna flush money down the toilet again


 





 It's just as well RJ. If you aren't into Trance or EDM they may be a bit much. The opinions are pretty much divided right down the Middle on these. If you are looking for an extremely Balanced phone with Brightness for enhanced detail THESE AIN'T IT, and they have Substantial Mid-Bass. They just simply ROCK!!!!
  
 I'll tell ya what, (I was joking about the Postage, I could easily drive there from Detroit up the 401 or 402), remind me sometime in the next Month or so once the Honeymoon is over and I'll lend these to you to try. So you can judge for yourself. You can P.M. me your address.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

redfx said:


> Onn X5
> http://aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-ONN-X5-Professional-Lossless-music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-with-TFT-Screen-Support-APE/1183804_32461791680.html


 
 Memory only 32GB, very low power on HO and hopeless ergonomics = waste of money.


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> I wasn't going to seriously buy it to begin with. I made the mistake of buying the Sounsoul S-018 in a similar manner from HouseofDoom, so no way am gonna flush money down the toilet again


 
  
 Just a part of being a true Head-Fi'er...  
  
 Money>>>>>>Toilet>>>>>>Flush>>>>>>Repeat


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> I wasn't going to seriously buy it to begin with. I made the mistake of buying the Sounsoul S-018 in a similar manner from HouseofDoom, so no way am gonna flush money down the toilet again


 





 That's nothin'. I bought the Earmax ER610 despite warnings (which were a little too late, they were all ready shipped).
  
 I took a Hammer to them out on the Cement front Porch.
  
 THEY HAD TO DIE.
  
 VERY well Made but miserably bad phones.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Just a part of being a true Head-Fi'er...
> 
> Money>>>>>>Toilet>>>>>>Flush>>>>>>Repeat


 





 Been there done that. My favorite method of Disposal: Out the Window at 75 MPH. Maybe a road worker will find and salvage them? Who knows. Most of the time they just end up buried in my drawer somewhere.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> Memory only 32GB, very low power on HO and hopeless ergonomics = waste of money.




If they are from the same Onn that sells garbage her in Canada at Wal-Mart, then they're probably worth steering well clear of.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Been there done that. My favorite method of Disposal: Out the Window at 75 MPH. Maybe a road worker will find and salvage them? Who knows. Most of the time they just end up buried in my drawer somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've never done anything quite like that.  I have sold things on ebay and threw in IEMs with the items as a surprise bonus.  Of course from my perspective I was just getting rid of them.  The only functional IEMs I've ever thrown in the trash were Ivery IS-1s.


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Bass Heavy? Fairly. Veiled? absolutely not. Sennheisers are veiled. The Zircons lean towards the Warmer Darker side, Yes. EarTips are critical, as is positioning in your ears. Once inserted a slight twist from front to rear or vice-versa on the housing can muffle or really open these suckers up to your ear canal.
> 
> It's also been observed that you need a Good strong source. Just plugging these into a Cellphone ain"t gonna get it.
> 
> ...


 
 Who tell you Sennheiser are veiled?


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> Just a part of being a true Head-Fi'er...
> 
> Money>>>>>>Toilet>>>>>>Flush>>>>>>Repeat


 
 This is the most vivid illustration!!


----------



## redfx

djscope said:


> Hahahahahah!!! The more you read that product page the funnier and more confusing it gets! I love Chinglish!
> 
> This particularly gave me a tickle!
> 
> ...


 




 Chinglish is Chinglish, but inside the player?


----------



## redfx

inszy said:


> Memory only 32GB, very low power on HO and hopeless ergonomics = waste of money.



 

32GB? - Teclast X30SE support 16GB, xDuoo X2 support 32GB. No problem with microSD Lexar 64GB x300!

Low power may be good for low impedance IEM. For BA. 

Hopeless ergonomic? - I have ihifi800. I cannot be scared!


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> Who tell you Sennheiser are veiled?


 





 The Pair of HD 600 and HD 650 that I currently own AND a Pair of IE8's that I sold earlier this year.
  
 Put on a Pair Of AKG K701, 702 or 7xx then a pair of Senns. and it will become very apparent
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> The Pair of HD 600 and HD 650 that I currently own AND a Pair of IE8's that I sold earlier this year.
> 
> Put on a Pair Of AKG K701, 702 or 7xx then a pair of Senns. and it will become very apparent
> 
> ...


 
 My brother, you are the first one I know who think HD600 veiled. And how many hours you have listened to IE8? Anyway, speechless..


----------



## CoiL

Better ask what is he using as source gear/ amping his HD600 / HD650 ?


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Better ask what is he using as source gear/ amping his HD600 / HD650 ?


 
 I think he confused the difference of brightness/warmness with veiled


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> It's just as well RJ. If you aren't into Trance or EDM they may be a bit much. The opinions are pretty much divided right down the Middle on these. If you are looking for an extremely Balanced phone with Brightness for enhanced detail THESE AIN'T IT, and they have Substantial Mid-Bass. They just simply ROCK!!!!
> 
> I'll tell ya what, (I was joking about the Postage, I could easily drive there from Detroit up the 401 or 402), remind me sometime in the next Month or so once the Honeymoon is over and I'll lend these to you to try. So you can judge for yourself. You can P.M. me your address.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, it was all in good fun  Very generous of you and I appreciate the offer, but I might pick them up for myself down the road. Am happy with my gear currently and the VE Duke and Zen has killed any upgraditis I might have had with respect of in ears. My interest lies in full size cans and amps and dacs. I would have to pay a substantial amount of money to get something that I would perceive as a direct upgrade over the Duke.
  
 And I am actually quite into Trance and EDM (uplifting vocal trance specifically). Believe it or not, I was an extreme basshead. Gears like the Havi Pro 1 and Duke have really shaped my sonic preferences. Balanced can actually sound more fun than V shape actually. Take the UMpro50 or W60 from westone, some of the more balanced iems I have ever heard. Nothing stuck out at me, it was sonic harmony; very lush and laid back. Doesn't grab you at first listen but it grows on you. I love them, despite being not really as detailed and having warmth, but the difference is that its bass didn't get in my face and smack me over the head   
  


slowpickr said:


> Just a part of being a true Head-Fi'er...
> 
> Money>>>>>>Toilet>>>>>>Flush>>>>>>Repeat


 
  
 Amen brotha, pretty much how the hobby works  
  


twinacstacks said:


> That's nothin'. I bought the Earmax ER610 despite warnings (which were a little too late, they were all ready shipped).
> 
> I took a Hammer to them out on the Cement front Porch.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


twinacstacks said:


> Been there done that. My favorite method of Disposal: Out the Window at 75 MPH. Maybe a road worker will find and salvage them? Who knows. Most of the time they just end up buried in my drawer somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm personally wouldn't destroy it like that, having paid money for that. I just stored it away nicely for back up or if I want to get rid of it later etc. Seems a bit extreme to destroy an iem   I would rather just give away a pair I hate for free but thats just me 
  


slowpickr said:


> I've never done anything quite like that.  I have sold things on ebay and threw in IEMs with the items as a surprise bonus.  Of course from my perspective I was just getting rid of them.  The only functional IEMs I've ever thrown in the trash were Ivery IS-1s.


 
  
 Same here, wouldn't actively break a functioning headphone  
  


yangian said:


> Who tell you Sennheiser are veiled?


 

 Actually the sennheiser veil is talked about quite a bit on head-fi. Veil is of course a relative term, means not as analytical or detailed.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Actually the sennheiser veil is talked about quite a bit on head-fi. Veil is of course a relative term, means not as analytical or detailed.


 
 I saw people talked about IE80/8 veil. I never saw people talked about HD 600 veiled. Even IE80 which I have is not veiled. It's just have excessive mid-bass which exsert on the whole frequency range. It's not veiled. 
 I have or listened to KEF M200, UE600, 8320, some popular KE's, Meel M9P, apple earbuds. Just tell me which is veiled and which is not veiled.


----------



## Selenium

redjohn456 said:


> Hmm personally wouldn't destroy it like that, having paid money for that. I just stored it away nicely for back up or if I want to get rid of it later etc. Seems a bit extreme to destroy an iem   I would rather just give away a pair I hate for free but thats just me


 
  
 But if they didn't want us to destroy them they wouldn't make them so bad!?


----------



## Inszy

redfx said:


> inszy said:
> 
> 
> > Memory only 32GB, very low power on HO and hopeless ergonomics = waste of money.
> ...


 
 Taclast isn't good DAP.
 xDuoo support 64GB, have a lot more power and better ergonomic. And X2 is cheaper.
  
 Low power may be good for BA? Not necessary - Audeo or my CIEM like more power.


----------



## TwinACStacks

selenium said:


> But if they didn't want us to destroy them they wouldn't make them so bad!?


 



* EXACTLY.   *Great minds think alike.
  
 Besides they offended me deep down inside where I live. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had no choice.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tom22

its finally done! 
  
 my review of the AD01 from Alpha and Delta with comparisons with the Im70 and the Dunu Titan 1 in the written review:
  
 hope you guys like it!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-ad01/reviews/13976


----------



## B9Scrambler

Great review Tom! The onlly thing I could suggest is swapping out that red writing for another color. Color blind chumps like myself may find it impossible to read, haha.


----------



## iLovePanda265

I'm truly confused by these Zircons. They somehow sound amazing when I play jazz (almost as good if not as good as my old GR07BE) but the second I turn it back to almost any rock/metal song they go back to sounding like skullcandies (well maybe a little better... but still) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mids and treble are perfectly present in any well recorded jazz song I play but the second it switches genres they
 find a way to get re-covered up and muffled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yangian

ilovepanda265 said:


> I'm truly confused by these Zircons. They somehow sound amazing when I play jazz (almost as good if not as good as my old GR07BE) but the second I turn it back to almost any rock/metal song they go back to sounding like skullcandies (well maybe a little better... but still)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That might be due to its midbass.


----------



## clee290

First look at the new FiiO DAP:

  
  
 "first photo of our new baby , 2.0 inch 320*240 TFT, build in 8G Flash, supports up to 64g Micro SD card. 35mW output power and individual DAC CS42L51 from Wolfson. available in DEC."
 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=972426829481517


----------



## mochill




----------



## H20Fidelity

Thought you guys might want to check this out.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/780622/always-try-something-new-here-is-the-ultra-portable-dap-m3-from-fiio#post_11909165


----------



## CoiL

ilovepanda265 said:


> I'm truly confused by these Zircons. They somehow sound amazing when I play jazz (almost as good if not as good as my old GR07BE) but the second I turn it back to almost any rock/metal song they go back to sounding like skullcandies (well maybe a little better... but still)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for impressions. Another note I shouldn`t get these. I listen a lot of progressive rock and metal but also some jazz. Probably will try Yinjw DIY IE800 instead Zircons.
  
 Edit:
  
 Couldn`t resist Yinjw IE800 for the price and feedback they get and pulled a trigger from here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Mic/32373390065.html
 Will see how they stand up against my ATE-b FF-mod. Will share feedback when I get them.
 If they are not good enough, will use them as cable donor for another ATE-b FF-mod


----------



## slowpickr

ilovepanda265 said:


> I'm truly confused by these Zircons. They somehow sound amazing when I play jazz (almost as good if not as good as my old GR07BE) but the second I turn it back to almost any rock/metal song they go back to sounding like skullcandies (well maybe a little better... but still)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Be sure to use a clean and neutral (i.e. no bass boost) source.  The headphone out jack on a phone is not very good.  Also, play around with different ear tips.  I found a shallow, wide bore set that reduced mid-bass and increased clarity (or at least that's how my ears perceive it compared to out of the box).


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> That might be due to its midbass.


 





 My Guess is it's the recording quality as you mentioned. Not Necessarily the Kbps, but the actual Studio Mastering of the Recordings
  
 Try It with these, both Excellent mastering. Also MOST of the Rolling Stones are superbly mastered.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojA2igO6iDs
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q58J2CyjIwQ
  
  
 BUT..... THEY EXCEL AT TRANCE AND EDM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

My review on the Duke is up 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-the-duke/reviews/13986


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> My Guess is it's the recording quality as you mentioned. Not Necessarily the Kbps, but the actual Studio Mastering of the Recordings
> 
> Try It with these, both Excellent mastering. Also MOST of the Rolling Stones are superbly mastered.
> 
> ...


 
 Might be. I know IE80 hugely dependent on file quality, very obvious. But usually bugdeted ones are more forgiveness. Mine havn't arrived yet.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> My review on the Duke is up
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-the-duke/reviews/13986


 
 Great review. Thank, Peter! Do you have VE Zen?


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> My review on the Duke is up
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-the-duke/reviews/13986


 





 Very Nicely done Peter. You remain objective which is very good in a review. (something I need to learn how to do)
  
 I love the comparisons as well.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

Got Rock zircons. You are right, folks. Really great earphones!! Its sound signature is so close to IE80, really really similar. However, its soundstage is definitely smaller than IE80. Bigger than Yinjw but obvious smaller than IE80. This is the initial listening. I don't know  if its soundstage could expand further in the future. However, it sound is more 3D than Yinjw, though not that 3D as IE80, it's the best 3D sound I have listened of budgeted earphones. Much better than those KZ's. Its bass seems still less than IE80 (haha, IE80!), its tremble are harsher than IE80. Its sound is warm, as IE80, Yinjw is neutral and tend to cold. I havn't carefully test on detail and separation. But detail is really great. No obvious difference from IE80. But on the other hand, from IE800 to those KZ's, I think the most imdistinguishable aspect is detail. Separation is also great. Seems not as good as IE80, but not obvious from a quick AB. I seldom listen to vocal, havn't test vocal. Both of them are tested on Explorer through laptop. The test file are 5560kps flac file of Devorak's symphony 9, last movement.
 Amazing to compare a $12 one with a $200 one!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> Got Rock zircons. You are right, folks. Really great earphones!! Its sound signature is so close to IE80, really really similar. However, its soundstage is definitely smaller than IE80. Bigger than Yinjw but obvious smaller than IE80. This is the initial listening. I don't know  if its soundstage could expand further in the future. However, it sound is more 3D than Yinjw, though not that 3D as IE80, it's the best 3D sound I have listened of budgeted earphones. Much better than those KZ's. Its bass seems still less than IE80 (haha, IE80!), its tremble are harsher than IE80. Its sound is warm, as IE80, Yinjw is neutral and tend to cold. I havn't carefully test on detail and separation. But detail is really great. No obvious difference from IE80. But on the other hand, from IE800 to those KZ's, I think the most imdistinguishable aspect is detail. Separation is also great. Seems not as good as IE80, but not obvious from a quick AB. I seldom listen to vocal, havn't test vocal. Both of them are tested on Explorer through laptop. The test file are 5560kps flac file of Devorak's symphony 9, last movement.
> Amazing to compare a $12 one with a $200 one!!!


 





 Yangian, Burn them in. At least a little (>20 Hours), and TAKE YOUR TIME FINDING TIPS. Believe it or not they are as hard as the IE80 / IE8's to find the perfect tip for, and they make a Huge difference in EQ on the Zircons.
  
 Welcome to the Fold. Now Go find some EDM and Trance. THIS Genre is their Niche':
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqdaANGhTFw
  
 It's also been observed that they do Jazz Very Well but not so much Metal/Rock. I suspect in the metal/rock genre' it's more a problem with studio Mastering. I've listened to all the Dire Straits Stuff and they are VERY good with Knoeffler and Co.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Yangian, Burn them in. At least a little (>20 Hours), and TAKE YOUR TIME FINDING TIPS. Believe it or not they are as hard as the IE80 / IE8's to find the perfect tip for, and they make a Huge difference in EQ on the Zircons.
> 
> Welcome to the Fold. Now Go find some EDM and Trance. THIS Genre is their Niche'.
> 
> ...


 
 I use the largest stock tips for the sake of shallow insertion to get least bass influrence and better soundstage, as some suggested. I think that tips fits me well. Amazing budgeted earphones.Now the best value budgeted earphones I experienced now is this Rock Zircons and Yinjw IE800. They have totally different sound signature. You should have both!


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Great review. Thank, Peter! Do you have VE Zen?




Thanks, no Zen........yet 




twinacstacks said:


> Very Nicely done Peter. You remain objective which is very good in a review. (something I need to learn how to do)
> 
> I love the comparisons as well.
> 
> TWIN




Lol, thanks


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> I use the largest stock tips for the sake of shallow insertion to get least bass influrence and better soundstage, as some suggested. I think that tips fits me well. Amazing budgeted earphones.Now the best value budgeted earphones I experienced now is this Rock Zircons and Yinjw IE800. They have totally different sound signature. You should have both!


 





 See My edit of my previous post. I gave you something to listen to.
  
 The 800's are on my short list.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> See My edit of my previous post. I gave you something to listen to.
> 
> The 800's are on my short list.
> 
> ...


 
 Twin, from the song you gave me, I think the obvious weakness of Rock from IE80 is its soundstage. Obvious smaller than IE80. From my flac files, its soundstage seems closer to IE80 than the youtube file. It seems recording quanlity is really important to this phones. 
 Moreover, as I thought before, someone think Titan 1 sound lifeless compare to this one, the reason is just the strong bass. That's the reason I love to listen to symphony through IE80/800: make you excited with the play.
 BTW, vocal is also similar to IE80. To be honest, its sound signature is almost the same as IE80, and sound quanlity is also very close, with 1/20 price! At least for classical/symphnoy. Just amazing!!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sounds like you found a good one with those Zircons Twin!


----------



## yangian

Yeah, Thank Twin for introduction of this amazing little one. I think it's similar to IE800 more. A small body gives a full sound! Amazing!


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Sounds like you found a good one with those Zircons Twin!


 





 Scrambler a lot like them, some think they are too mid-Bass heavy. I've recently found out I'm treble sensitive, so these darker sig. phones are right up my alley.
  
 HOWEVER, the Phone I am most impressed with, Accuracy and Performance-wise (and a little more pricey), are by far the Bette 10mm Hybrids. Absolutely stunning although a little brighter than I prefer.
  
 THESE ONES:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 I can't absolutely say the ones on Amazon are the same. They have writing on the back where these don't. Check out the Sellers name. These are the REAL Bettes.
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Sounds like you found a good one with those Zircons Twin!


 
  
 Yeah, I thanked him a page or two back.  I tried to listen to my Titans yesterday.  After about 15 minutes, I had to take them out and put the Zircons back in.  The treble was just a bit too much.
  
 On a separate note, I don't know if its just me or brain burn or tips or what but I'm not noticing as much mid-bass on these as when I first got them.  I don't listen to straight classical.  About the closest thing I have is a rock orchestral album from a group called Visage. Listening to it now with the Zircons and it sounds great.  Really great instrument separation.  Vocals are clear and not too recessed behind everything else.  Bass is strong but not overpowering.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Scrambler a lot like them, some think they are too mid-Bass heavy. I've recently found out I'm treble sensitive, so these darker sig. phones are right up my alley.
> 
> HOWEVER, the Phone I am most impressed with, Accuracy and Performance-wise (and a little more pricey), are by far the Bette 10mm Hybrids. Absolutely stunning although a little brighter than I prefer.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Isn't it nice when you find something that matches your preferred signature? I've grown to really appreciate bright, detailed earphones. I can thank the Titans for that. The FXH30 are tops though. Every time I listen to them I come away all smiles. They are just ridiculously good. 
  
 I've been wanting to try a hybrid. Those Bettes look like they would be a good place to start. I've already spent a stupid amount of cash this year on earphones, but 2016 is a new year


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> Yeah, I thanked him a page or two back.  I tried to listen to my Titans yesterday.  After about 15 minutes, I had to take them out and put the Zircons back in.  The treble was just a bit too much.
> 
> On a separate note, I don't know if its just me or brain burn or tips or what but I'm not noticing as much mid-bass on these as when I first got them.  I don't listen to straight classical.  About the closest thing I have is a rock orchestral album from a group called Visage. Listening to it now with the Zircons and it sounds great.  Really great instrument separation.  Vocals are clear and not too recessed behind everything else.  Bass is strong but not overpowering.


 
 Yeah. What impressed me most is its soundstage and 3D presentation. None nudgeted earphones can compete with it. Though havn't reached IE80's, it's much better than IE80 concerning value!!!


----------



## yangian

yangian said:


> Yeah. What impressed me most is its soundstage and 3D presentation. None nudgeted earphones can compete with it. Though havn't reached IE80's, it's much better than IE80 concerning value!!!


 
 Actually I think its design is borrowed from IE800. Comparing to IE80, IE80 has larger soundstage and better 3D presentation. IE80's bass are more aggressive and make it sound more vigorous, more energetic, more provocative, and make people more excited.


----------



## PeterDLai

cresny said:


> Anyway, these Senfers (I really can't call them k3003s -- or can I?!) have supplanted both my Sennheiser cx985 and Yamaha eph-100 *when it comes to simple in-ear dynamics.*


 
  
 Do you mean that your **** DIY K3003 is the dynamic-only version? I believe the more expensive model is supposed to be a 3-way hybrid design (dual balanced armatures + dynamic driver).


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Isn't it nice when you find something that matches your preferred signature? I've grown to really appreciate bright, detailed earphones. I can thank the Titans for that. The FXH30 are tops though. Every time I listen to them I come away all smiles. They are just ridiculously good.
> 
> I've been wanting to try a hybrid. Those Bettes look like they would be a good place to start. I've already spent a stupid amount of cash this year on earphones, but 2016 is a new year


 





 B9, It's why I'm specifically directing you towards these Bettes. They lean towards that brighter signature. These things are Audiophile Grade TOTL Earphones at an Insanely Low price. I really don't have anything much Better in my arsenal. They are at LEAST equals of Trinity Deltas (Darker) and Dunu DN2000's ( Brighter going from memory, I no longer own the 2000's). I am surprised as Dookie over these. jekostas said his 8MM were some of the best he had heard in this Thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/30420#post_11911036
  
  
 He Wasn't lying if the 8mm's are even close to the 10mm's.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> B9, It's why I'm specifically directing you towards these Bettes. They lean towards that brighter signature. These things are Audiophile Grade TOTL Earphones at an Insanely Low price. I really don't have anything much Better in my arsenal. They are at LEAST equals of Trinity Deltas and Dunu DN2000's (going from memory, I no longer own the 2000's). I am surprised as Dookie over these. jekostas said his 8MM were the best he had heard in this Thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/30420#post_11911036
> 
> ...




Thanks for pointing them out then  On that note, stay far away from the JVC FRD80. They offer up some intense treble....holy hernia (I originally typed jeebus, but auto correct changed it to hernia....too funny). Hopefully they calm down a bit after some play time. Atm I can really only use them at very low volumes. Extremely fatiguing vs. the FXH30 which are good regardless of volume level.


----------



## 1clearhead

peterdlai said:


> Do you mean that your **** DIY K3003 is the dynamic-only version? I believe the more expensive model is supposed to be a 3-way hybrid design (dual balanced armatures + dynamic driver).


 

 Good question.
  
 He needs to elaborate......Are they the hybrid version of **** K3003, or are they the SP K5 version from ****? SP K5 has the same housing, but only carries dynamic speakers in them.


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> Isn't it nice when you find something that matches your preferred signature? I've grown to really appreciate bright, detailed earphones. I can thank the Titans for that. The FXH30 are tops though. Every time I listen to them I come away all smiles. They are just ridiculously good.
> 
> I've been wanting to try a hybrid. Those Bettes look like they would be a good place to start. I've already spent a stupid amount of cash this year on earphones, but 2016 is a new year


 
 Smiles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait until u hear ur $60 LTD's (burn-in is a must even if u dont bliv in it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure its gonna draw a JOKER on ur face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Man oh man, i just cant stop raving about them..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to think i just paid $54 for these.. Its like the LTD's make me FEEEEL the music which my all other IEM's fail to do. Also, i suggest u stay with the stock tips. Widebore tips dint really work well for me.


----------



## bhazard

Which Bette's am I getting, the wood version or metal? They changed the name to I.Valux now.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglearrow said:


> Smiles?   Wait until u hear ur $60 LTD's (burn-in is a must even if u dont bliv in it)   I'm sure its gonna draw a JOKER on ur face    Man oh man, i just cant stop raving about them..  And to think i just paid $54 for these.. Its like the LTD's make me FEEEEL the music which my all other IEM's fail to do. Also, i suggest u stay with the stock tips. Widebore tips dint really work well for me.




The LTD will need to be really good to beat the FXH30. They are far and away the best iem I've heard to date. Titans dont hold a candle to them now that they have a bunch of hours on 'em. I would be shocked if the LTDs were significantly better (and I hope they are ).


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> The LTD will need to be really good to beat the FXH30. They are far and away the best iem I've heard to date. Titans dont hold a candle to them now that they have a bunch of hours on 'em. I would be shocked if the LTDs were significantly better (and I hope they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think you will definitely like them (everyone will)..


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bhazard said:


> Which Bette's am I getting, the wood version or metal? They changed the name to I.Valux now.




Is it another Chinese DIY brand?


----------



## TwinACStacks

eaglearrow said:


> Smiles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I am also VERY SERIOUSLY Doubting those LTD's are as good as the Bette 10MM. They are probably the Best IEM I have ever heard or owned. I finally got 8 FULL Hours with them Last night after burn In.  A/B'd against my 2 favorite (audiophile type EQ) Phones the Trinity Delta and the Dunu Titan.  The Bettes KILLED them in EVERY WAY. From memory I can tell you they are also better than Sennhieser IE8's and Dunu DN2000 as well.
  
 It's not really a surprise either. I've been dropping hints on various threads for almost a month that these were shaping up to be REAL Audiophile Earphones on the Cheap. $43 USD.
  
 I'm getting another 2 Pairs just to have for back Up just in case.
  
 Bring on those LTD's. They first have to slay the Rock Zircons before they get to the REAL DRAGON.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> I am also VERY SERIOUSLY Doubting those LTD's are as good as the Bette 10MM. They are probably the Best IEM I have ever heard or owned. I finally got 8 FULL Hours with them Last night after burn In.  A/B'd against my 2 favorite (audiophile type EQ) Phones the Trinity Delta and the Dunu Titan.  The Bettes KILLED them in EVERY WAY. *From memory I can tell you they are also better than Sennhieser IE8's and Dunu DN2000 as well.*
> 
> It's not really a surprise either. I've been dropping hints on various threads for almost a month that these were shaping up to be REAL Audiophile Earphones on the Cheap. $43 USD.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Auditory memory is pretty unreliable at best, just wanted to point that out   Not doubting your experience, just giving some experience. If the CKR9LTD turn out to be legit, not only will they slay the dragon, it will wear its intestines as a necklace, a legit CKR9LTD is really really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Its all in good fun mate, just having some fun with ya. Glad you're enjoying your gear. Thats what this hobby is all about!


----------



## Charliemotta

Do you have the CKR9's, or even heard them yet? They really are amazing. I can't compare them to the Bettes because I haven't heard them...


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> Which Bette's am I getting, the wood version or metal? They changed the name to I.Valux now.


 





  Bhazard THESE are the original, Check out the sellers name. It's the Factory. I wouldn't chance those I Valux on Amazon, although they probably are legit.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

My CKR9LTDs shipped on 9/6/15 and arrived in San Francisco yesterday.  Tentative delivery is next Thursday (could get them earlier).  Not bad!


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Auditory memory is pretty unreliable at best, just wanted to point that out   Not doubting your experience, just giving some experience. If the CKR9LTD turn out to be legit, not only will they slay the dragon, it will wear its intestines as a necklace, a legit CKR9LTD is really really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "a legit CKR9LTD is really really good"
  





 Yep. Of this I have No doubt. So is The BETTE. It *has* to be for me to actually admit that it kills My Trinity Deltas. I love those phones.
  
 And it do.
  
 Needless to say I've had my eye on those LTD's. They are up to $120 USD now....
  
 a little bird told me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll tell you what RJ, if they slay the Dragon I bet they lose a body part or two doing so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> My CKR9LTDs shipped on 9/6/15 and arrived in San Francisco yesterday.  Tentative delivery is next Thursday (could get them earlier).  Not bad!


 





 Let me Know Slowpickr. Did you beat the price increase?
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Let me Know Slowpickr. Did you beat the price increase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I did.  Downloaded the phone app and bought them (boxed) for about $60.  Glad I hopped on them when I did.  "World's First Dual Phase Push Pull 13mm Drivers"  how cool is that?


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Do you have the CKR9's, or even heard them yet? They really are amazing. I can't compare them to the Bettes because I haven't heard them...


 





 Charlie I don't have the CKR9's, But the Bettes just blew me away last night on a 10 Hour Drive, compared to some real Heavy Hitters.
  
 If the CKR9's are better than what I just heard, I'm going to need oxygen for someone to revive me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Of course it may be better not to revive me from a financial perspective....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Yes, I did.  Downloaded the phone app and bought them (boxed) for about $60.  Glad I hopped on them when I did.  "World's First Dual Phase Push Pull 13mm Drivers"  how cool is that?


 





 Larger drivers are a plus, they tend not to distort when pushed. Let me Know your impressions soonest.
  
 Thanx.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

All this new stuff, and I have a Pair of Gold Plated Hyperions coming to boot....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Charlie I don't have the CKR9's, But the Bettes just blew me away last night on a 10 Hour Drive, compared to some real Heavy Hitters.
> 
> If the CKR9's are better than what I just heard, I'm going to need oxygen for someone to revive me.
> 
> ...


 
 I've been reading about the 10mm for a while now, just getting every ones opinion on them before I pull the trigger. I don't doubt that they are good...
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## cresny

peterdlai said:


> Do you mean that your **** DIY K3003 is the dynamic-only version? I believe the more expensive model is supposed to be a 3-way hybrid design (dual balanced armatures + dynamic driver).


 
 These ones: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
  
 Sorry for the confusion! After re-interpreting the stream-of-consciousness prose poem used as a decsription, it's clearly BA+Dynamic.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Larger drivers are a plus, they tend not to distort when pushed. Let me Know your impressions soonest.
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> TWIN




I can tell you that JVC's teensy little 5.8mm micro drivers don't distort either...at least not those in the FXH30. Those drivers are infallible and obscenely well-tuned. The CKR9 and Bettes would have to be out of this world to keep up


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Bhazard THESE are the original, Check out the sellers name. It's the Factory. I wouldn't chance those I Valux on Amazon, although they probably are legit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 
 Actually, Bette looks like they changed their name to I.Valux. Aliexpress shows the change as well from the original company offering them as Bettes.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> Actually, Bette looks like they changed their name to I.Valux. Aliexpress shows the change as well from the original company offering them as Bettes.


 





 Cool. Then just go whichever way is cheaper and faster delivery. I *GOT to try the 8mm's as well....*
  
 It really sucks not having unlimited funds.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> I've been reading about the 10mm for a while now, just getting every ones opinion on them before I pull the trigger. I don't doubt that they are good...
> 
> Charlie   ♫


 





 I just took a chance. I had seen them on Ali Express for around $70 dollars. Then I saw the Thread with jekostas review and decided to try it. Coincidentaly, he also sums up his findings by saying they are some of the best he has heard, that punch way, way above their price point. His review is for the 8mm. I looked at the specs (Frequency Range mostly) and decided since I like a little Darker earphone to go with the Larger Driver, even though I'm apprehensive about 32 Ohm 'phones after having had experience with several that "underperformed" as they were simply too hard to Drive.
  
 I have been carefully listening to these on and off for over a month while reaching my "Burn-in hour Goal". Along the way I have been dropping hints as to how good they were beginning to sound on various threads. Last night I had my FIRST extended Listen against My 2 Favorite Earphones after BURN IN COMPLETION.
  
 I have to agree with jekostas, and face the fact that: as of to date, these simply are the Finest 'Phones I have heard yet of any I currently own or have owned in the past. Sorry Trinity. Sorry Dunu. Sorry Sennheiser. Sorry Havi. Sorry AKG. I also admittedly, have never heard the CKR9LTD's either. I'm Kicking myself for not jumping on them when they were <$60 USD. I was really too afraid of Counterfeits.
  
 Your results may Vary.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> I can tell you that JVC's teensy little 5.8mm micro drivers don't distort either...at least not those in the FXH30. Those drivers are infallible and obscenely well-tuned. The CKR9 and Bettes would have to be out of this world to keep up


 





 B9 are You on Audio Technica's payroll? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> B9 are You on Audio Technica's payroll? LOL
> 
> :eek:  TWIN




B9 works for JVC .


----------



## TwinACStacks

SO? Does anyone have a definitive answer yet? Are these CKLR9LTD's On Aliexpress Genuine, Counterfeits, Factory seconds or *WHAT???*
  
 If They are fakes, How do they compare to the REAL Thing? What's this Push-Pull Phase configuration stuff? Did they just simply borrow nomenclature from the description of an A/B amplifier's Tube circuit operation, or did they just wire the 2 Drivers out of Phase with each other in each earpiece?
  
 Spill the Beans.
  
 ALSO Does someone have a comparison to the Regular CKLR9's and the CKLR10's?
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> B9 are You on Audio Technica's payroll? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ...and doing a crappy job. If I was his boss at AT I would fire B9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or at least suspend w/o pay.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> ...and doing a crappy job. If I was his boss at AT I would fire B9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I agree. He's stuck on those OLD FHX30's when he should be Hyping the NEW LTD's.
  
 Get with the Program 'scrambler.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Do I have to wait all the way until slowpickr receives his to get an *Honest* opinion?
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> B9 works for JVC .




I was going to say. I have yet to try anything from AT 

Edit: Sorry bros...Those little FXH30s are just to awesome to ignore. By the time the LTDs get to me, that hype train will have sailed.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> B9 works for JVC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 WELL. There's his problem then. No wonder the management at JVC are ready to can his ass. He's out there Hyping stuff for the competition and all....
  








 TWIN


----------



## leobigfield

twinacstacks said:


> SO? Does anyone have a definitive answer yet? Are these CKLR9LTD's On Aliexpress Genuine, Counterfeits, Factory seconds or *WHAT???*
> 
> If They are fakes, How do they compare to the REAL Thing? What's this Push-Pull Phase configuration stuff? Did they just simply borrow nomenclature from the description of an A/B amplifier's Tube circuit operation, or did they just wire the 2 Drivers out of Phase with each other in each earpiece?
> 
> ...


 
  
@eaglearrow and @Selenium are really happy with theirs. And @lalala6 bought them having the original CKR9LTD and is willing to compare them. Mine should arrive in 3+ weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 Quoting AT website, "It utilizes two 13 mm drivers that face each other but are wired out of phase, so that harmonic distortion is reduced and response time is improved while power is doubled and output sensitivity is increased. The result is a spacious, expansive but detailed sound across a wide frequency range, suiting all styles of music."
  
 Soo pumped up to receive mine


----------



## Charliemotta

Here you go Twin...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-ckr9-ltd


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Zircon's are indeed a great earphone, probably the Best I've run into from a Price/Performance level for inexpensive phones. However they DO have genre-specific limitations. Their Bass, While EXCEPTIONAL for Trance and EDM is a Tad slow for Speed METAL. I find them Stunning for Classical and Jazz as well.
  
 My NEW #1 is However: IS ABSOLUTELY the Bette (F3) 10mm. I can't begin to describe how layered and Balanced it's signature is. The Bass is just well.... Natural, but can summon up EDM Bass in spades if needed. Tight, fast, percussive, it Easily Keeps up with Speed Metal. Everything is balanced. I thought at first these were a little too Bright. I take that back. They are exactly Right. I had them on almost 8 Hrs. Last night and did not suffer a Treble headache like I'm prone to with Brighter phones Like the Dunu Titan. It's just that they are SO revealing and detailed. I threw the most sibilant recording at them that I've encountered yet which is the EQ on the Vocals of SOAK's interpretation of Zeps Immigrant song. The vocals border on sssss, right off the recording. I pushed them HARD and fairly LOUD on the Bettes and they rendered them as Recorded without jumping into the dreaded sssssss.... trailing off into the Sunset. The Mids are fantastic and step forward when needed but are unobtrusive. AGAIN VERY BALANCED.
  
 The Biggest surprise is the GIGANTIC Soundstage. It's simply *3D.* If any one of you has had the pleasure of listening to a concert in an Acoustically Engineered Ampitheater like a Half Shell, (think Hollywood Bowl or The Hatch Memorial Shell in Boston off the Charles River), then you can relate to this description. NOW combine that 3D Presentation with the BEST L/R Stereo Separation of Channels I have ever personally heard from Earphones or Headphones, and well.... that is the Presentation as best I can describe it. It surrounds you at Least 180 degrees and then centers intimately right in front of you.
  
 The ONLY type of Music I didn't throw at Them was RAP or HIP HOP as I simply don't do those genres of....er....."Music".
  
 These are My impressions, You may not hear the same thing. But as of Right NOW 9/12/15 these are my New Top Dogs. Displacing my Trinity Deltas 9which I dearly love), and Dunu Titans.
  
 I still love the ZIRCON's excitement but frankly, they can't keep up with the Bettes either, BUT They have a Specific niche' in my collection. I'm really interested to find out How the CKR9LTDs do against them.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

What scares me the most is you are the only one who feels that way about them...just sayin


----------



## Beatwolf

twinacstacks said:


> The Zircon's are indeed a great earphone, probably the Best I've run into from a Price/Performance level for inexpensive phones. However they DO have genre-specific limitations. Their Bass, While EXCEPTIONAL for Trance and EDM is a Tad slow for Speed METAL. I find them Stunning for Classical and Jazz as well.
> 
> My NEW #1 is However: IS ABSOLUTELY the Bette (F3) 10mm. I can't begin to describe how layered and Balanced it's signature is. The Bass is just well.... Natural, but can summon up EDM Bass in spades if needed. Tight, fast, percussive, it Easily Keeps up with Speed Metal. Everything is balanced. I thought at first these were a little too Bright. I take that back. They are exactly Right. I had them on almost 8 Hrs. Last night and did not suffer a Treble headache like I'm prone to with Brighter phones Like the Dunu Titan. It's just that they are SO revealing and detailed. I threw the most sibilant recording at them that I've encountered yet which is the EQ on the Vocals of SOAK's interpretation of Zeps Immigrant song. The vocals border on sssss, right off the recording. I pushed them HARD and fairly LOUD on the Bettes and they rendered them as Recorded without jumping into the dreaded sssssss.... trailing off into the Sunset. The Mids are fantastic and step forward when needed but are unobtrusive. AGAIN VERY BALANCED.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you talking about these?


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> What scares me the most is you are the only one who feels that way about them...just sayin


+1 I wonder if he is being "clearheaded" in his impressions. 

The next Ivery IS-1


----------



## slowpickr

beatwolf said:


> Are you talking about these?


 

 Those be them...


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> The Zircon's are indeed a great earphone, probably the Best I've run into from a Price/Performance level for inexpensive phones. However they DO have genre-specific limitations. Their Bass, While EXCEPTIONAL for Trance and EDM is a Tad slow for Speed METAL. I find them Stunning for Classical and Jazz as well.
> 
> My NEW #1 is However: IS ABSOLUTELY the Bette (F3) 10mm. I can't begin to describe how layered and Balanced it's signature is. The Bass is just well.... Natural, but can summon up EDM Bass in spades if needed. Tight, fast, percussive, it Easily Keeps up with Speed Metal. Everything is balanced. I thought at first these were a little too Bright. I take that back. They are exactly Right. I had them on almost 8 Hrs. Last night and did not suffer a Treble headache like I'm prone to with Brighter phones Like the Dunu Titan. It's just that they are SO revealing and detailed. I threw the most sibilant recording at them that I've encountered yet which is the EQ on the Vocals of SOAK's interpretation of Zeps Immigrant song. The vocals border on sssss, right off the recording. I pushed them HARD and fairly LOUD on the Bettes and they rendered them as Recorded without jumping into the dreaded sssssss.... trailing off into the Sunset. The Mids are fantastic and step forward when needed but are unobtrusive. AGAIN VERY BALANCED.
> 
> ...


 
 Who I should believe:
_4.0 out of 5 stars_Some design flaws, but good sound, decent bass for such small light units.
ByC. Suelzleon September 8, 2015
Color: Blue & BlackVerified Purchase

I compared these directly to more expensive ear buds, and I prefer the sound of these ones. The bass is better, and the treble and mid-range are clearer. But there are cons. They are: 3. The sound-stage seems somewhat contracted, compared to other earphones I'm using.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> +1 I wonder if he is being "clearheaded" in his impressions.
> 
> The next Ivery IS-1


 
 Now that there is funny!


----------



## slowpickr

yangian said:


> Who I should believe:
> _4.0 out of 5 stars_Some design flaws, but good sound, decent bass for such small light units.
> ByC. Suelzleon September 8, 2015
> Color: Blue & BlackVerified Purchase
> ...


 

 Ha, ha I read that Amazon review and thought the same thing.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have These: I know they are genuine:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
  
 YOU have to decide WHAT YOU like. Not based on reviews. Mine or Off Amazon or aliexpress.
  
 These are MY impressions based on A/Bing them Directly against 2 VERY well thought of IEMs That I also Own. And my Audio memory of several I have sold.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

Let's focus on some new stuff shall we? Both of these are 6mm tip-mounted micro dynamic drivers btw :3 Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk

BYZ K17

m.aliexpress.com/item/32453351694.html?productId=32453351694&productSubject=Best-Headphones-BYZ-K17-Ceramic-headphones-ear-bass-headphones-Ewrephones-with-microphone-Noise-canceling-headphones&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

Remax RM-702

m.aliexpress.com/item/1992998496.html?productId=1992998496&productSubject=New-arrival-High-quality-headphones-ceramics-casque-audio-multi-function-fone-de-ouvido-mini-headset-earpods&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

When they arrive in ten AliExpress years we shall see how they stack up vs. the KZ Micro Ring, my replica EPH-100s (which are pretty awesome) and some random JVCs no one has heard of.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Those be them...


 





 I'm NOT sure they are. The originals were ONLY available in Red and had NO markings on the back.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> What scares me the most is you are the only one who feels that way about them...just sayin


 





 Keep in Mind your source for reviews are from the same Place that declared that the Zircons HAD NO BASS.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> I have These: I know they are genuine:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 
 I think we'd better see more reviewers. Moreover, please do not comment based on memory! Both you and 1clearhead told me Rock has soundstage bigger than IE8/80 based on memory. I listened to it and that's not right.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I'm NOT sure they are. The originals were ONLY available in Red and had NO markings on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just going by the description.


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> I think we'd better see more reviewers. Moreover, please do not comment based on memory! Both you and 1clearhead told me Rock has soundstage bigger than IE8/80 based on memory. I listened to it and that's not right.


 





 It's all opinion. and FWIW I still think the Zircon has a Larger soundstage. If the IE8's were as great as they were HYPED to be In That Gigantic Thread, I would still have them. *JMHO*
  
  You Dwell on the IE80's, Clearhead on those **** K3003, bhazard on the FHX30's and Myself (up until now) on the Trinity Deltas. But is any one of us WRONG? It's all subjective, not really a bona fide fact and why I always state that these are my impressions/ opinions.
  
 For $43 USD I would consider a pair of Earphones  more or less disposable until proven.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> It's all opinion. and FWIW I still think the Zircon has a Larger soundstage. If the IE8's were as great as they were HYPED to be In That Gigantic Thread, I would still have them. *JMHO*
> 
> You Dwell on the IE80's, Clearhead on those **** K3003, bhazard on the FHX30's and Myself (up until now) on the Trinity Deltas. But is any one of us WRONG? It's all subjective, not really a bona fide fact and why I always state that these are my impressions/ opinions.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't dwell on IE80. I like it since it's good at symphonies which I only listen. For piono solo, I like Yinjw more than IE80. Yes, these are subjective aspects - which one I prefer. But those sound quanlity should be objective. It should not be to different people, soundstage sounds exactly different between two. 
 I just want to be fair. Since there are different oponions, we just wait for more. Anyway, I believe you it's a great earphone because of what you have recommanded, Rock! Thank you.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> I don't dwell on IE80. I like it since it's good at symphonies which I only listen. For piono solo, I like Yinjw more than IE80. Yes, these are subjective aspects - which one I prefer. But those sound quanlity should be objective. It should not be to different people, soundstage sounds exactly different between two.
> I just want to be fair. Since there are different oponions, we just wait for more. Anyway, I believe you it's a great earphone because of what you have recommanded, Rock! Thank you.


 

 IE80 has a monstrous soundstage, thats not up for a debate, that I agree with you. I tried it numerous times and the only downside I felt was that it was a bit bassy and not enough treble, nothing some scotch tape, a small pin and some EQ can't fix  (I am referring to covering the vent with a piece of tape and poking a small hole in the tape so there is still some airflow, this clamps down on the bass).
  
 Other option is to use a pure silver cable and brighten up the signature as well  IE80 and Havi B3 pro 1 are iems with the two biggest soundstage that I have personally heard. 
  
 I am assuming you like the Yinjw for pianos because it has better treble extension? Personally speaking, with the VE Duke, it perfectly recreates atmosphere and you can really hear the small details like the pianist breathing, or misc scratches as violin bows travel across the string. 
  
 If you ever get a chance to listen to it, I think you might really enjoy it with classical music.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> IE80 has a monstrous soundstage, thats not up for a debate, that I agree with you. I tried it numerous times and the only downside I felt was that it was a bit bassy and not enough treble, nothing some scotch tape, a small pin and some EQ can't fix  (I am referring to covering the vet with a piece of tape and poking a small hole in the tape so there is some airflow, this clamps down on the bass).
> 
> Other option is to use a pure silver cable and brighten up the signature as well  IE80 and Havi B3 pro 1 are iems with the two biggest soundstage that I have personally heard.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for recommandation! I was asking you before, I think, if you have VE's flagship wood full headphone. If you had, any comment? THanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> I don't dwell on IE80. I like it since it's good at symphonies which I only listen. For piono solo, I like Yinjw more than IE80. Yes, these are subjective aspects - which one I prefer. But those sound quanlity should be objective. It should not be to different people, soundstage sounds exactly different between two.
> I just want to be fair. Since there are different oponions, we just wait for more. Anyway, I believe you it's a great earphone because of what you have recommanded, Rock! Thank you.


 





 Maybe "Dwell" was the wrong choice of words, like me you have reference earphones. I also agree the IE8/ IE80 is a great earphone, don't get me wrong. I owned it for over a year but decided to let it go while I could still get my investment money Back. Plus I'm not really enchanted with Over Ear Earphones generally. I think yangian, you would absolutely appreciate the Bettes, although you may not. I find them almost surgically precise. I thought they were extremely Good on Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" and "Pictures at an Exibition" by Muskorgi. Really brought those pieces to life.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> IE80 has a monstrous soundstage, thats not up for a debate, that I agree with you. I tried it numerous times and the only downside I felt was that it was a bit bassy and not enough treble, nothing some scotch tape, a small pin and some EQ can't fix  (I am referring to covering the vet with a piece of tape and poking a small hole in the tape so there is some airflow, this clamps down on the bass).
> 
> Other option is to use a pure silver cable and brighten up the signature as well  IE80 and Havi B3 pro 1 are iems with the two biggest soundstage that I have personally heard.
> 
> ...


 





 A lot of people thought they were Bass- Heavy. I ran them at minimum Bass on the control with the TAPE mod with a Pinhole for venting over the bass control recess. helped quite a bit. As did extended Burn-in.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Maybe "Dwell" was the wrong choice of words, like me you have reference earphones. I also agree the IE8/ IE80 is a great earphone, don't get me wrong. I owned it for over a year but decided to let it go while I could still get my investment money Back. Plus I'm not really enchanted with Over Ear Earphones generally. I think yangian, you would absolutely appreciate the Bettes, although you may not. I find them almost surgically precise. I thought they were extremely Good on Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" and "Pictures at an Exibition" by Muskorgi. Really brought those pieces to life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I hope to I could try it, my brother. But my wife hate a hoarder. I must stop. haha


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Thanks for recommandation! I was asking you before, I think, if you have VE's flagship wood full headphone. If you had, any comment? THanks!


 

 Sorry buddy, haven't heard those yet, no idea how they sound.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> I hope to I could try it, my brother. B*ut my wife hate a hoarder*. I must stop. haha




So does mine, lol


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> Let's focus on some new stuff shall we? Both of these are 6mm tip-mounted micro dynamic drivers btw :3 Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk
> 
> BYZ K17
> 
> ...


 
 You mean old stuff. Those guys have been around. Couldn't wait for the S500?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinacstacks said:


> It's all opinion. and FWIW I still think the Zircon has a Larger soundstage. If the IE8's were as great as they were HYPED to be In That Gigantic Thread, I would still have them. *JMHO*
> 
> You Dwell on the IE80's, Clearhead on those **** K3003, bhazard on the FHX30's and Myself (up until now) on the Trinity Deltas. But is any one of us WRONG? It's all subjective, not really a bona fide fact and why I always state that these are my impressions/ opinions.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, hopefully a new HAVI will come out so bhazard can stop dwelling on them JVC's already


----------



## Beatwolf

Has anyone hear about the KZ ED9's *without* the volume control on the cord? Or did I get a fake?


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> I just took a chance. I had seen them on Ali Express for around $70 dollars. Then I saw the Thread with jekostas review and decided to try it. Coincidentaly, he also sums up his findings by saying they are some of the best he has heard, that punch way, way above their price point. His review is for the 8mm. I looked at the specs (Frequency Range mostly) and decided since I like a little Darker earphone to go with the Larger Driver, even though I'm apprehensive about 32 Ohm 'phones after having had experience with several that "underperformed" as they were simply too hard to Drive.
> 
> I have been carefully listening to these on and off for over a month while reaching my "Burn-in hour Goal". Along the way I have been dropping hints as to how good they were beginning to sound on various threads. Last night I had my FIRST extended Listen against My 2 Favorite Earphones after BURN IN COMPLETION.
> 
> ...


 
 Price reduced 50% now...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html
  
 13mm dual-driver instead of Bettes tiny 10mm...


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> You mean old stuff. Those guys have been around. Couldn't wait for the S500??


 
  
 Maybe, but are there impressions of them anywhere? Can't find anything on Head-fi or elsewhere throughout the world wide web.
  
 Edit: I ordered them last month sometime. Canada Post tracking hasn't worked since they "updated" on Aug 23 so I have no idea where they are or when they'll arrive.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Mates, I just found out that ROCK has another set of earphones!
 The only one we can find on AliExpress is the ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)
 Well, this one is ROCK Mula (RAU0511).
 http://www.rockphone.hk/?show-168-1.html
  

  
 Here are some specs:

  
 Here are Zircon's specs for comparison:

  
  
 Purchase can be only done with a Taobao Agent, and this is the one I use: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521864409192.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> I hope to I could try it, my brother. But my wife hate a hoarder. I must stop. haha


 





 That's why I either sell them off, or "lose" them without a trace. No evidence--No wife wrath....
  
 Some, If they are Bad enough (only once, the Earmax ER610) fall victim to a framing hammer and cement porch.
  
 I repeat, They HAD to die.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

igor eisberg said:


> Mates, I just found out that ROCK has another set of earphones!
> The only one we can find on AliExpress is the ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)
> Well, this one is ROCK Mula (RAU0511).
> http://www.rockphone.hk/?show-168-1.html
> ...


 





 Thanx for pre-spending my Gas money Igor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There is a Pair in Black on the way. Thanx for the Agent link.
  








TWIN


----------



## jant71

What are ya talking about...
 http://www.ipromarket.com/rock-mula-in-ear-stereo-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-samsung-htc-tablets-mp3-supporting-ios-android-windows.html
  
 A no tao needed, Paypal accepting seller right there.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Quote:
   


jant71 said:


> What are ya talking about...
> http://www.ipromarket.com/rock-mula-in-ear-stereo-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-samsung-htc-tablets-mp3-supporting-ios-android-windows.html
> 
> A no tao needed, Paypal accepting seller right there.


 

 Hmm not sure if that shop can be trusted, but MisterTao can, I already ordered twice from them and they always provide photographs of the product as soon as they get them, both before they package it and after. Shipment costs might be slightly higher though...
  
 Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> Thanx for pre-spending my Gas money Igor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I decided to order through MisterTao too! Let's see what they're made of!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Heads up!


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Heads up!


 







 I saw that. Now that I've found out about the Pending DUNU's, it's going to be Wait and Save my pennies. Then wait for some reviews.
  








 TWIN


----------



## LonghornTech

b9scrambler said:


> Heads up!


 
 What happens when I get these and they are fake? Am I completely shafted?


----------



## B9Scrambler

longhorntech said:


> What happens when I get these and they are fake? Am I completely shafted?




That's what the 'dispute' button is for.


----------



## aaDee

Another hi-fi player for dirt cheap rate.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-new-X5-Professional-Lossless-music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-with-TFT-Screen-Support-APE-FLAC/32457155351.html


----------



## LonghornTech

b9scrambler said:


> That's what the 'dispute' button is for.



Im more interested in how well that dispute button works.


----------



## B9Scrambler

longhorntech said:


> Im more interested in how well that dispute button works.




I'm pretty good at disputing, so for me very well  Just be polite, stand firm, and overwhelm them with proof, haha.

Oh, and never cancel or complete the dispute till you've come to a written agreement.


----------



## 1clearhead

igor eisberg said:


> Mates, I just found out that ROCK has another set of earphones!
> The only one we can find on AliExpress is the ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)
> Well, this one is ROCK Mula (RAU0511).
> http://www.rockphone.hk/?show-168-1.html
> ...


 

 Just found them on taobao website for 39 RMB. Seems like the wires are of good quality as the Zircon's. I'll jump on some black ones this week.
  
 Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## jericm

So I'm massively disappointed. I've gone through 3 sets of in ears over the last month.

Tried TTPOD T1E's, T2's (which broke), and Vsonic VSD5's.

I loved the VSD5's, sounded great! But the right ear just quit working ( Gotta return them.

So I'm in need of an over ear monitor like Westone or Shure for a gigging musician.

I need something durable to gig with twice a week. Looking at M6 Pro's, or ATH-IM50 or 70's. Budget is $100 max. Any ideas? Gotta order tonight so I can have something by Wednesday.

Clarity and details are what I'm looking for in signature. Also enjoy a large soundstage.


----------



## ZapX629

jericm said:


> So I'm massively disappointed. I've gone through 3 sets of in ears over the last month.
> 
> Tried TTPOD T1E's, T2's (which broke), and Vsonic VSD5's.
> 
> ...


 
 Like I said before, 
  


> Look into the IM series from Audio Technica maybe. I like the IM50 and IM70 better than the VSonic (much more durable and  a better midrange). They aren't going to be perfect for recording, but for use as a live monitor I think you'd like them quite a bit.


----------



## RedJohn456

jericm said:


> So I'm massively disappointed. I've gone through 3 sets of in ears over the last month.
> 
> Tried TTPOD T1E's, T2's (which broke), and Vsonic VSD5's.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry to hear that man, it sucks to have one earphone break, much less 3! Hopefully you can recuperate the losses. 
  
 As for suggestions, I would have to say that skip the ATH IM50. They are not really meant to be monitors and their long necks make them uncomfortable to use for a lot of people. Not to mention they are quite warm and far from what I call neutral.
  
 I can suggest one iem for you but it needs amplification to sound good. That is the Havi B3 Pro 1. If you need 1 to 1 reproduction that is your best bet. If you ear hooks it should protect the strain reliefs at the earbud end from twists and sweat etc. The stock tips are wonderful, along with some other ones, if you decide to go down that route. 
  
 If monitoring is your goal. I HIGHLY recommend the Havi B3 Pro 1 (Do not get the Pro 2, its just your average run of the mill bassy iem).


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> Like I said before,


 

 IM50 aren't neutral enough for stage monitoring imo. 
  
 Edit: Shure Se215 might be a good bet for durability and they aren't as bassy and they are quite ergonomic @jericm 
         Westone Um Pro series is quite good as well but I haven't heard the UmPro 10, 20 etc. Just the UmPro 50


----------



## jericm

zapx629 said:


> Like I said before,



Yeah that's what I'm leaning toward. Are the 70's a big improvement over the 50's? Worth nearly double the price?


----------



## jericm

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry to hear that man, it sucks to have one earphone break, much less 3! Hopefully you can recuperate the losses.
> 
> As for suggestions, I would have to say that skip the ATH IM50. They are not really meant to be monitors and their long necks make them uncomfortable to use for a lot of people. Not to mention they are quite warm and far from what I call neutral.
> 
> ...


I'll look into them. Thank you! I appreciate the prompt responses guys. I'm going to compare all my options before ordering here in the next couple hours.

So feel free to continue suggestions!


----------



## ZapX629

redjohn456 said:


> IM50 aren't neutral enough for stage monitoring imo.


 

 A stage monitor needn't be neutral. That's more for mastering and production than live monitoring. There are a ton of colored monitors out there. Based on what he's looking for, they'd serve him very well. I use them as a monitor when playing with others and they do their job nicely.


----------



## ZapX629

jericm said:


> Yeah that's what I'm leaning toward. Are the 70's a big improvement over the 50's? Worth nearly double the price?


 

 They're an improvement overall and worth the price. Not really a different signature, but a more refined version. Better matched drivers, bit better in the separation and imaging department, etc.


----------



## RedJohn456

zapx629 said:


> A stage monitor needn't be neutral. That's more for mastering and production than live monitoring. There are a ton of colored monitors out there. Based on what he's looking for, they'd serve him very well. I use them as a monitor when playing with others and they do their job nicely.


 

 Well, depending on the instrument you're playing it might not have enough treble at the very least. Not to mention the memory cable is a pain in arse. I honestly hate the stock cable so so very much. And the extended long neck makes it uncomfortable to listen to for extended periods. I still say its a bad choice for him. Guitars sounded like schiit through it for me but ofc ymmv


----------



## jericm

So far it seems as if the Havi's are my best bet. Do they maintain a good seal when worn over ear and moving around a lot? That's my biggest thing.
 They also MUST be durable. I will lose my mind if I break another set of ears lol. Other than that, the IM70 sure does look like it's built better.
  
 I think it's down to these two. I don't want another set of SE215's. Both of these should be a great upgrade in terms of sound quality. What do you guys think?


----------



## RedJohn456

jericm said:


> So far it seems as if the Havi's are my best bet. Do they maintain a good seal when worn over ear and moving around a lot? That's my biggest thing.
> They also MUST be durable. I will lose my mind if I break another set of ears lol. Other than that, the IM70 sure does look like it's built better.
> 
> I think it's down to these two. I don't want another set of SE215's. Both of these should be a great upgrade in terms of sound quality. What do you guys think?


 

 Well, the seal is dependant on the tips you use. For me they sealed really well. They have a very similar body to the Sennheiser IE80, for reference. If you use over ear guides, it should help. And how do you store the iems? Do your wrap the cables around your finger and store it properly? Just checking
  
 My friends havi is still going strong after more than a year so if you're careful with it, you should be okay  (not saying thats why the others failed but saying that you might need to baby the havi as its strain relief at the earpiece end aren't that robust compared to something like the IM50)
  
 Edit: The stock tips are actually pretty good. If you already have JVC spiral dots they work pretty well too. But for me the stock tips seal the best. And I am not kidding when I say that they need a decent amount of power to sound good.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> So does mine, lol


 
 I know. you are a hoarder. I'm jsut a to-be hoarder. So my wife want to make sure I would not become a hoarder. So... haha


----------



## jericm

I still don't know what to order. The IM-70's are the best built of the bunch in this price range.


----------



## Arsis

jericm said:


> So I'm massively disappointed. I've gone through 3 sets of in ears over the last month.
> 
> Tried TTPOD T1E's, T2's (which broke), and Vsonic VSD5's.
> 
> ...


I have im-50 and M6 Pro and sonically its a tough call but the M6 Pro would be my choice for gigging. They're lighter, more comfortable and smaller. There is a peak in the upper mids but its never really bothered me. It actually gives a nice presence. BTW the warranty can't be beat. Hope this helps.


----------



## Inszy

+1 for M6 Pro


----------



## jericm

I've heard the M6 Pro's have a harsh high end. Is this true? If that's the case I definitely wouldn't be interested.


----------



## RedJohn456

jericm said:


> I've heard the M6 Pro's have a harsh high end. Is this true? If that's the case I definitely wouldn't be interested.


 

 take this with a grain of salt, for I have yet to hear the M6P for myself. But the consensus seems to be that the highs can have a peak depending on your ear anatomy, and said peak can sound harsh and grainy leading to ear fatigue. 
  
 The thing that I noticed helps me keep my gear alive longer, I use three fingers and wrap the cable around to get it organized and keep it in a small pouch when not using it and I try not to stuff it into bags or pockets.
  
 I don;t know if you're new to using iems in general, but those things really really help increase the longevity of iems. 
  
 What instruments will you be playing if I may ask? that way can recommend better ones for ur use.


----------



## RedJohn456

jericm said:


> I've heard the M6 Pro's have a harsh high end. Is this true? If that's the case I definitely wouldn't be interested.


 

 also, will you be using a wireless unit to power said iem? will it be amped?


----------



## jericm

redjohn456 said:


> take this with a grain of salt, for I have yet to hear the M6P for myself. But the consensus seems to be that the highs can have a peak depending on your ear anatomy, and said peak can sound harsh and grainy leading to ear fatigue.
> 
> The thing that I noticed helps me keep my gear alive longer, I use three fingers and wrap the cable around to get it organized and keep it in a small pouch when not using it and I try not to stuff it into bags or pockets.
> 
> ...


 

 I have actually babied the ears I've been using. Always wrap them up properly and put them into their supplied pouch. I was genuinely surprised today when I plugged in my iPhone to the VSD5's to hear that the right ear wasn't working. I've been so easy on them.
  
 I play electric guitar, with an emphasis on the 2k range of upper high-mids. So the M6P's would definitely be an issue for me there since I'm playing mostly lead lines in the upper register.
  
 At the same time, I'll probably be using whatever I buy to listen to music whenever I'm working out at the gym, so I do care about overall soundstage and quality.
  
 edit: using an Aviom system, I believe it has some sort of amp inside the individual mixers.


----------



## pille

Time to make my entrance. After hanging in this thread since July I bought the KZ ate, zero audio tenore, rock zircon and the ckr9ltd.
You all have a bad influence.... I need to get myself a better source now...


Anybody that tested these?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00WI79EK0/ref=pd_aw_sim_23_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=13ZG2PZQY4Y8TZ5JVGXC

Build in amp and microphone. Seems like they got good review on amazon. Anybody here that knows anything more?


----------



## RedJohn456

jericm said:


> I have actually babied the ears I've been using. Always wrap them up properly and put them into their supplied pouch. I was genuinely surprised today when I plugged in my iPhone to the VSD5's to hear that the right ear wasn't working. I've been so easy on them.
> 
> I play electric guitar, with an emphasis on the 2k range of upper high-mids. So the M6P's would definitely be an issue for me there since I'm playing mostly lead lines in the upper register.
> 
> ...


 

 Havi has one of the biggest soundstage for an iem so you're good there. The thing is that its balanced top to bottom and neutral. Close to dead flat. The bass won't be thumping at the gym for those workouts. I don't know your sonic preferences, but a properly amped havi was good for everything except hip hop and really heavy EDM.
  
 It has really good clarity, nice extended highs with no harshness and a sweet midrange. You will have no trouble hearing your guitar in the mix, you will gear pretty much the actual 1:1 reproduction of what your guitar is sounding like.
  
 Honestly my Vsd died and had to be replaced so its no fault of yours, QC issues are going to be present unfortunately. Hopefully this is the one that sticks. 
  
 Havi sounds fine out of a phone or mp3 player but you're gonna need a portable amp to make it shine. I have heard what a properly amped havi is capable of and believe its WAYYYYYY  beyond what the price would suggest.


----------



## jericm

redjohn456 said:


> Havi has one of the biggest soundstage for an iem so you're good there. The thing is that its balanced top to bottom and neutral. Close to dead flat. The bass won't be thumping at the gym for those workouts. I don't know your sonic preferences, but a properly amped havi was good for everything except hip hop and really heavy EDM.
> 
> It has really good clarity, nice extended highs with no harshness and a sweet midrange. You will have no trouble hearing your guitar in the mix, you will gear pretty much the actual 1:1 reproduction of what your guitar is sounding like.
> 
> ...


 

 I actually don't listen to any bass-heavy music, so it's not a huge deal to me! Will the Havi's fall off my ears without the ear hooks? I hate the way those things look lol.


----------



## RedJohn456

jericm said:


> I actually don't listen to any bass-heavy music, so it's not a huge deal to me! Will the Havi's fall off my ears without the ear hooks? I hate the way those things look lol.


 

 nah, thats just to make sure when you're gigging that there isn't any tugging on the strain relief. I never used ear hooks, used it commando. Very comfortable and it stayed in my ears. 
  
 But sonic wise, you're in for a treat. do u have a portable amp of ur own?


----------



## jericm

redjohn456 said:


> nah, thats just to make sure when you're gigging that there isn't any tugging on the strain relief. I never used ear hooks, used it commando. Very comfortable and it stayed in my ears.
> 
> But sonic wise, you're in for a treat. do u have a portable amp of ur own?


 

 No I don't, and I don't really want to have to amp anything in order to make them sound good either. But if the B3's sound great without an amp, I'll probably pull the trigger.
  
 If I don't do the Havi's, then it's going to be the IM70's.


----------



## RedJohn456

jericm said:


> No I don't, and I don't really want to have to amp anything in order to make them sound good either. But if the B3's sound great without an amp, I'll probably pull the trigger.
> 
> If I don't do the Havi's, then it's going to be the IM70's.




They don't sound bad without an amp but a amp definitely helps them shine. In that case you should consider the im70. I have a im50 but havent heard the im70


----------



## jericm

Well, I went ahead and ordered the Havi's. If they aren't up to snuff then I'll send em' back!
  
 Here's to hoping these sound good, fit well, and last! lol 4th time's a charm...


----------



## theuprising

imo if you don't have an amp for the havi's, the 15 dollar ED9 will sound better. The Havi's don't sound abysmal w/out an amp but are not even close to worth 60 bucks if you don't have one.


----------



## sodesuka

The LTD came! They sound pretty good!





There's very very tiny chip on the right earpiece, beside that the unit looks and sounds perfectly fine.



The pouch looks shoddily made and cheap though lol.


----------



## jericm

theuprising said:


> imo if you don't have an amp for the havi's, the 15 dollar ED9 will sound better. The Havi's don't sound abysmal w/out an amp but are not even close to worth 60 bucks if you don't have one.


 

 You really think so? I always have the chance to cancel the order too before they go out. But they seem to be the best option for me under $100.


----------



## knightskid

Oh....from Aliexpress? Even with Audio Technica printed on the box?



sodesuka said:


> The LTD came! They sound pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sodesuka

Yes, the same seller as everyone is buying from. I was expecting hard hitting bass though, maybe that's CKR10.


----------



## eaglearrow

sodesuka said:


> The LTD came! They sound pretty good!
> 
> 
> The pouch looks shoddily made and cheap though lol.


 
 Yes, even i have my doubts about the pouch. But other than that, the headphones seem pretty legit to me. May be they got the box+pouch manufactured outside to sell these rejects?


----------



## sodesuka

Yep that seems to be right (unless the real pouch is just as bad lol). What's important is the sound quality and it's quite good for the price.


I must say that they're not necessarily better than Soundmagic E80, though who knows if it'll change after burn-in.


----------



## eaglearrow

sodesuka said:


> Yep that seems to be right (unless the real pouch is just as bad lol). What's important is the sound quality and it's quite good for the price.
> 
> 
> I must say that they're not necessarily better than Soundmagic E80, though who knows if it'll change after burn-in.


 
 Well i'm on 75+ hours of burnin and let me tell you, there's a significant amount of change in SQ in a good way. 
 In CLR9 thread, they have suggested 150hrs of burnin. Let's see how these end up when i'm done with em. 
  
 EDIT: @sodesuka Use them with stock tips for now until you are done with burn in. Wide bore tips dint really work well.


----------



## sodesuka

I've just tried different tips, they sound better with Spinfit, and fit better to my ears. I like the clear upper mid but they really can sound a bit too shouty in some songs, no sibilance though, that's good. The bass also needs a bit more impact, let's see how will burn-in change things.


----------



## eaglearrow

sodesuka said:


> I've just tried different tips, they sound better with Spinfit, and fit better to my ears. I like the clear upper mid but they really can sound a bit too shouty in some songs, no sibilance though, that's good. The bass also needs a bit more impact, let's see how will burn-in change things.


 
 Agree with the shouty part, but they will settle. No worries. Bass will turn much tighter.too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Cheers


----------



## jant71

Yes, the bass and impact will come in more and shift the balance away from the brighter/shouty thing out of the box.


----------



## Whitigir

Lol unbelievable CKR9 ltd for 100$  Nice one


----------



## sodesuka

jant71 said:


> Yes, the bass and impact will come in more and shift the balance away from the brighter/shouty thing out of the box.



 
That's good to know since out of box, a well amped Soundmagic E80 runs laps around the LTD in term of bass impact, that can't be right haha. And then, unless the bass is lifted by like 5-7db after the burn-in, the DK80 destroys them both bass-wise. Not saying that it's better, but anyone looking for bass to very bassy IEM may want to look at that one. I might do 3 way comparisons between them after the LTD gets enough burn-time. 


I also got the Ingping H60 today, and well, it's nice for $20 I guess, warm, smooth, inoffensive, veiled, with surprisingly decent soundstage. Timbre is kinda plasticky and the high is pretty dull.


----------



## yangian

More listening on Rock Zircons. Definitely, its soundstage is obviously smaller than IE80. It's has a great soundstage, but cannot be claimed as huge.


----------



## slowpickr

yangian said:


>





> More listening on Rock Zircons. Definitely, its soundstage is obviously smaller than IE80. It's has a great soundstage, but cannot be claimed as huge.


 
  
 Hey, don't know if you noticed, but there is now a Rock Zircon thread.  Feel free to contribute!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread


----------



## CoiL

yangian said:


> More listening on Rock Zircons. Definitely, its soundstage is obviously smaller than IE80. It's has a great soundstage, but cannot be claimed as huge.


 

 On what source gear?


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> Hey, don't know if you noticed, but there is now a Rock Zircon thread.  Feel free to contribute!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread


 
 Oh, cool! Thanks


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> On what source gear?


 
 Laptop with Meridian Explorer


----------



## CloudeKr

Are the 3.14 MR3s a good deal at 136USD for 3 BA drivers? I'm new to IEMs but they sound like a steal for me.


----------



## sodesuka

Here are two with four BAs, cost $90-$100 if you use something like mistertao. There are others but I've chosen two that have a lot of good feedback.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.84.vg0VD2&id=41443349063&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.123.vg0VD2&id=520639074705&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail


----------



## LaurenceF

What DAC/AMP should I get for under $40?
 I've got the B3 Pro 1 on the way, with nothing to drive it, lol..
 Or should my Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro be OK?


----------



## CloudeKr

sodesuka said:


> Here are two with four BAs, cost $90-$100 if you use something like mistertao. There are others but I've chosen two that have a lot of good feedback.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.84.vg0VD2&id=41443349063&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.123.vg0VD2&id=520639074705&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail


 
 I wrote a whole gigantic chunk of well elaborated reply and it just says I didn't have the permission to do so (couldn't even read why). Anyway..
  
 Sorry if this offends anyone here but I'm leaning towards custom lookalikes that still boast a decent sound capacity. Cause I'm new to IEMs. I'm totally blown away by the form of typical customs (Wizard's!) and 3.14 MR3s are the closest I've got to that. I'll use them for a long while and I'm sure I'd appreciate their audio more. Thanks a ton for your suggestions.. do you know any similar IEMs that have the same form factor (look like customs) and have great audio performance too? I think the MR3s are decent enough huh, my audiophile friend (who got me into this) says they might almost be on par with TF10s performance. Hmm..


----------



## peter123

laurencef said:


> What DAC/AMP should I get for under $40?
> I've got the B3 Pro 1 on the way, with nothing to drive it, lol..
> Or should my Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro be OK?




At that price I don't think it'll be possible with a dac included. For amp I'd suggest the Topping nx1 or the Trasam HA-1. If you're going to pair it with a phone I'd go with the HA-1 due to less EMI.


----------



## LaurenceF

peter123 said:


> At that price I don't think it'll be possible with a dac included. For amp I'd suggest the Topping nx1 or the Trasam HA-1. If you're going to pair it with a phone I'd go with the HA-1 due to less EMI.


 
 Y'know what?
 I'll check with the sound card, and if it doesn't sound good i'll get a NX1.


----------



## peter123

laurencef said:


> Y'know what?
> I'll check with the sound card, and if it doesn't sound good i'll get a NX1.




Sounds like a good idea


----------



## jericm

cloudekr said:


> I wrote a whole gigantic chunk of well elaborated reply and it just says I didn't have the permission to do so (couldn't even read why). Anyway..
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone here but I'm leaning towards custom lookalikes that still boast a decent sound capacity. Cause I'm new to IEMs. I'm totally blown away by the form of typical customs (Wizard's!) and 3.14 MR3s are the closest I've got to that. I'll use them for a long while and I'm sure I'd appreciate their audio more. Thanks a ton for your suggestions.. do you know any similar IEMs that have the same form factor (look like customs) and have great audio performance too? I think the MR3s are decent enough huh, my audiophile friend (who got me into this) says they might almost be on par with TF10s performance. Hmm..


I was in the same boat as you man. I was looking for custom look-a-likes since I'm a musician that needs live in ear monitors.

BTW, I'm the most indecisive person on earth everyone. Canceled the B3's and ordered the ATH-IM70's.


----------



## sodesuka

cloudekr said:


> I wrote a whole gigantic chunk of well elaborated reply and it just says I didn't have the permission to do so (couldn't even read why). Anyway..
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone here but I'm leaning towards custom lookalikes that still boast a decent sound capacity. Cause I'm new to IEMs. I'm totally blown away by the form of typical customs (Wizard's!) and 3.14 MR3s are the closest I've got to that. I'll use them for a long while and I'm sure I'd appreciate their audio more. Thanks a ton for your suggestions.. do you know any similar IEMs that have the same form factor (look like customs) and have great audio performance too? I think the MR3s are decent enough huh, my audiophile friend (who got me into this) says they might almost be on par with TF10s performance. Hmm..



 
 Well if that's your requirements then I'd say just go for it. My friend often says better to regret because you purchase it rather than because you don't.


----------



## jericm

sodesuka said:


> Here are two with four BAs, cost $90-$100 if you use something like mistertao. There are others but I've chosen two that have a lot of good feedback.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.84.vg0VD2&id=41443349063&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.123.vg0VD2&id=520639074705&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail



For the Shure 535 knock-offs, do you have a link for those in English?


----------



## Inszy

jericm said:


> I was in the same boat as you man. I was looking for custom look-a-likes since I'm a musician that needs live in ear monitors.


 
 For about $200 you have good ciem, so why don't you just buy them?


----------



## sodesuka

jericm said:


> For the Shure 535 knock-offs, do you have a link for those in English?



 
Nope. You can go to mistertao and put the link (or bhiner if you prefer to use paypal). Both are good sites for buying from taobao.


----------



## ozkan

I also bought Ckr9ltd from aliexpress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  These are original right?


----------



## jericm

inszy said:


> For about $200 you have good ciem, so why don't you just buy them?



What company actually sells good molds for right at $200 lol. 

You don't really start hitting nice stuff until about $400. If I was going to buy molds, it'd be a set of 1964ears.


----------



## slowpickr

ozkan said:


> I also bought Ckr9ltd from aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just got mine about an hour ago.  Stock tips don't work for me.  Using JVC spiral dots which fit like a glove.  Brighter signature than I was expecting.  Packaging seems convincing.  Didn't see a serial number anywhere.  I believe someone has these on order from Aliexpress and is going to compare them to a known legit pair.  Won't be for another week or two though.  I don't have a clue whether they are legit or not.  If they are not, on first impression I think they are worth the $60 I paid.


----------



## jant71

What does your case look like??


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Just got mine about an hour ago.  Stock tips don't work for me.  Using JVC spiral dots which fit like a glove.  Brighter signature than I was expecting.  Packaging seems convincing.  Didn't see a serial number anywhere.  I believe someone has these on order from Aliexpress and is going to compare them to a known legit pair.  Won't be for another week or two though.  I don't have a clue whether they are legit or not.  If they are not, on first impression I think they are worth the $60 I paid.


 

 Burn them in buddy, 3 days straight.. They change for the good.. cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wanna see your impressions in 3 days


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> What does your case look like??


----------



## jant71

Better the last one but sloppier inside than my ebay pair. Possible that the ebays are rejects/seconds and the Alie's are "extra shift". Fine except that they used to sell them for $130+ but for $60 you can't complain. Certainly are more than 2000 out there so pretty obvious the factory has been churning out some more on the side


----------



## Trapok

Any advice on this:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-And-Balance-Armature-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-Third-Frequency-In-Ear/1825606_32458320213.html
 ?


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> Better the last one but sloppier inside than my ebay pair. Possible that the ebays are rejects/seconds and the Alie's are "extra shift". Fine except that they used to sell them for $130+ but for $60 you can't complain. Certainly are more than 2000 out there so pretty obvious the factory has been churning out some more on the side


 
 Yeah, something definitely going on in the factory over there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  They have great isolation and are fitting really, really well with the spiral dots.  Stick them in my ears and they don't move.  Very comfortable.  Right now, I have the bass EQ bumped up and the treble bumped down (below flat).  Very enjoyable with these settings.  Not a big believer in burn in, but at the same time I'm not vehemently opposed to the concept like some folks.  Hopefully these will improve with additional play time.


----------



## Inszy

jericm said:


> What company actually sells good molds for right at $200 lol.


 
 Custom Art for example. lol.


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> Yeah, something definitely going on in the factory over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, they will for sure. Enjoy mate


----------



## leobigfield

ozkan said:


> I also bought Ckr9ltd from aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We hope so bro! LOL


----------



## slowpickr

leobigfield said:


> We hope so bro! LOL


 
  
 My ears and brain are starting to assimilate to these.  JVC spiral dots are working great.  After a couple of hours listening, I just don't think it possible that fakes could sound this good.  Could be wrong...


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just got the EARMAX ER580 hot off 200Hrs. of er..... "settling".  Not Bad. At least I don't have to take a Hammer to them like their GOD-AWFUL bigger brothers the ER610. That being said, When I got them my impression was "MEH" some potential. After 200 hrs. of unattended Use, the sound has Filled out considerably but it's still "MEH" Not good, Not Bad just non-descript. They give the impression that they would just LIGHT UP if you put some power to them, but just a bit of Volume increase and they exhibt signs that they simply won't hold a cohesive sound together when pushed. So along with my Moaol MP850 they go in my "MEH" file drawer, or cardboard Box, whichever you prefer to call it. I think this will be my last pair of single BA earphones.
  
 If You want a Pair of earphones as a Christmas present for that special inlaw you don't really like, THESE WOULD BE A PERFECT GIFT. Plus they won't even realize that they aren't really that good.... because they aren't really that bad either.
  








 TWIN


----------



## eaglearrow

slowpickr said:


> My ears and brain are starting to assimilate to these.  JVC spiral dots are working great.  After a couple of hours listening, I just don't think it possible that fakes could sound this good.  Could be wrong...




I told u sooo.. give it some time buddy, give it some time..


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Sounds like a good idea


 
 Peter, anything new about Yinjw? I'm more and more impressive of it. Now its soundstage expanded more! Interesting Zircons' soundstage shrinked. Now, soundstage od Yinjw are obvious larger than Zircons!


----------



## Carlsan

Just jumped on the Ckr9ltd bandwagon.
 I already own an original retail authentic pair that I bought earlier in the year from a reputable retailer, and paid almost full price.
  
 Will compare the two after my AliExpress pair comes in.
 Second set is going to my daughter anyway, if it's a decent fake she'll still like it.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Gracesheng

redjohn456 said:


> I wasn't going to seriously buy it to begin with. I made the mistake of buying the Sounsoul S-018 in a similar manner from HouseofDoom, so no way am gonna flush money down the toilet again


 

 I always get free one to review, so it's free for me to choose some nice items


----------



## RedJohn456

gracesheng said:


> I always get free one to review, so it's free for me to choose some nice items


 

 uhhh good for you? Any particular reason you quoted me? LOL


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Peter, anything new about Yinjw? I'm more and more impressive of it. Now its soundstage expanded more! Interesting Zircons' soundstage shrinked. Now, soundstage od Yinjw are obvious larger than Zircons!




No I'm sorry I haven't had time to listen to it and it won't happen this week either (funeral last week and baptism this weekend in addition to a lot of review stuff I need to put first in line). I'm still settled on giving it a full review in due time though.


----------



## LaurenceF

Gediao said that the GD-1 is off production.
 I might have two samples, that I can give away if people want them.
 You pay the shipping.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> uhhh good for you? Any particular reason you quoted me? LOL




Lol, good question. Don't see many reviews by the user either.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

Atlas
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-atlas-water-resistant-sports-in-ear-monitor/reviews/14016


----------



## eaglearrow

hisoundfi said:


> Atlas
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-atlas-water-resistant-sports-in-ear-monitor/reviews/14016


 
 Nice review @Hisoundfi (as always). Trinity/ Bob, superb work there. 
  
 cheers


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Got 3 earphones on the way right now, will review them as soon as I get my hands on them.
  
 ROCK Mula (Grey)
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521864409192.html
  
 DZAT DR-10 (Black)
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-Brand-3-5mm-In-Ear-Headset-Metal-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DIY-DJ-Earphones-Headphones/32374903316.html
  
 LKER i1 (Silver)
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/GranVela-Lker-I1-Two-Driver-unit-High-Performance-Earphones-In-Ear-Headphones-Two-Driver-unit-High/32467360323.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

The LKERs look nice. Wonder how they would compare to the VJJB dualies.


----------



## Shawn71

igor eisberg said:


> Got 3 earphones on the way right now, will review them as soon as I get my hands on them.
> 
> ROCK Mula (Grey)
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521864409192.html
> ...


 

 Nice purchases! not to disappoint but the DZAT is not worth its price or its not tuned/implemented in a good way, was posted by twister? I guess.....


----------



## Shawn71

This, I was talking about.....
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/16350#post_11664351


----------



## Igor Eisberg

shawn71 said:


> Nice purchases! not to disappoint but the DZAT is not worth its price or its not tuned/implemented in a good way, was posted by twister? I guess.....


 

 We'll see how that goes. I bought it on a 50% discount. Cost me only $27.


----------



## Shawn71

igor eisberg said:


> We'll see how that goes. I bought it on a 50% discount. Cost me only $27.


 
 Sure, It was just a heads-up / friendly warning (again, not to disappoint your purchase)....


----------



## TwinACStacks

twister6 said:


> Got it awhile back, and there is a good reason why I didn't review it. Sounds kind of like Pistons 3, but the switch was either defective or broke out of the box.
> 
> Skip it.


 






 Thanx Twister. I came a hairs breadth away from buying those a ways back. Instead I ended up with the most miserably bad earphones I've ever heard the Earmax ER610. STAY WAY FROM THESE. I don't understand how something that well built and resembling the VE Duke could actually be that BAD.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Trapok

igor eisberg said:


> ......... LKER i1 (Silver)
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/GranVela-Lker-I1-Two-Driver-unit-High-Performance-Earphones-In-Ear-Headphones-Two-Driver-unit-High/32467360323.html


 
 This one is the VJJB(cheaper) rebranded i think


----------



## TwinACStacks

Igor Those LKER are these: VJJB V1
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-3-5mm-Jack-Professional-Music-Earphone-Two-Driver-Unit-High-Performance-In-Ear-Headphone/32361486668.html
  
 Very Nice. They have approximately the same SQ / EQ as the KZ ATE except they have a tad more detail and resolution. They have replaced the ATE's in my travel Pack. JMHO here.
  
 BURN 'EM in Buddy.   BTW: this Ali Store is a trusted seller.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Igor Those LKER are these: VJJB V1
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-3-5mm-Jack-Professional-Music-Earphone-Two-Driver-Unit-High-Performance-In-Ear-Headphone/32361486668.html
> 
> ...




They're different Twin. Similar, but different.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> They're different Twin. Similar, but different.


 





 Really? They look the same except for color. What's the difference B9?
  
 The VJJB V1 sound very good.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay now that I compare my VJJBs to the Pics of the Gran Vella the difference is obvious. What about the Sound? Really nice splitter and Plug on those Gran Vella BTW.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Really? They look the same except for color. What's the difference B9?
> 
> The VJJB V1 sound very good.
> 
> ...


 




  

  
 Edit: You beat me to it, sorta, lol.


----------



## TwinACStacks

*IGOR, *never mind they are different. I don't know about sound though. B9 won't tell me....
  
 Now I got to go do some research.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> *IGOR, *never mind they are different. I don't know about sound though. *B9 won't tell me...*.
> 
> Now I got to go do some research.
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL! I haven't tried them yet my friend. I was just pointing out that they looked similar


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> LOL! I haven't tried them yet my friend. I was just pointing out that they looked similar


 





 Fooled me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note that the specs For them are 6.3 mm Drivers and a Frequency Range optimistically down to 8Hz and past 20kHz. whereas the VJJB's are just listed as the standard industry fault specs of 20Hz to 20kHz. I believe the drivers are listed at 6mm for the VJJB.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b9scrambler said:


> LOL! I haven't tried them yet my friend. I was just pointing out that they looked similar


 
 I already have the VJJB V1. When I get these I'll compare them here.
 By the way, I don't think they look similar... They are actually quite different, even the cable is entirely different.


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> Igor Those LKER are these: VJJB V1
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-3-5mm-Jack-Professional-Music-Earphone-Two-Driver-Unit-High-Performance-In-Ear-Headphone/32361486668.html
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, umm not quite the same. You can't listen to the guy who says Bhazard is the FHX30 guy and B9 is a big AT guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I actually have these(a red pair) in my Amazon cart plus a roll of scotch tape for the free shipping, both for ~$35.50. Really tempting


----------



## ozkan

My CKR9LTD from Aliexpress has been shipped today. Gonna compare with original CKR9 when I get my hands on them.


----------



## slowpickr

ozkan said:


> My CKR9LTD from Aliexpress has been shipped today. Gonna compare with original CKR9 when I get my hands on them.


 
 Looking forward to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm having to EQ mine some, but oh do they sound good EQ'd.  Also, getting a little driver flex in the left ear piece but not a big deal.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Yeah, umm not quite the same. You can't listen to the guy who says Bhazard is the FHX30 guy and B9 is a big AT guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Go away jant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the difference between the 2?  I also have the VJJB so I'm curious here as well. The VJJB aren't bad but I wouldn't go out and buy a backup pair. You really think these will get down to 8Hz? Don't make TWIN spend his money.
  
 How ya gonna prove it? Oscilloscope or just DAMN GOOD hearing?
  
 This should be interesting....
  
 Besides Bhazard and B9scrambler shouldn't have so similar of names. You know I have senior moments.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

Just messin' with ya!!
  
 Here's Amazon pics of the two Granvela's
  
  

  

  
 Specs are:
  
 VJJB1
*Specifications:*
 Driver units: 6.0mm*2.
 Rated impedance: 8 ohm.
 Sensitivity: 110dB.
 Frequency response: 20Hz -24000Hz.
 Distortion: 1% .
 Channel balance: 2 dB.
 Maximum power: 20mW.
 Gold plated plug: 3.5mm.
  
  
 Lker
*Specification:*
 Driver units: 6.3mm*2.
 Input ohmic resistance: 12 ohm.
 Sensitivity: 107dB@1KHz.
 Frequency range: 8Hz -26Hz.
 Specification of the plug:3.5mm.
  
 Hopefully slightly better specs and higher price translates to an improvement.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Just messin' with ya!!
> 
> Here's Amazon pics of the two Granvela's
> 
> ...


 





 It's interesting all right. these Chinese Phones are getting better all the time. You gonna get a pair and give us the Heads up?
  
 Besides you know you are almost out of Scotch Tape....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Igor Eisberg

jant71 said:


> VJJB1
> *Specifications:*
> Driver units: 6.0mm*2.
> Rated impedance: 8 ohm.
> ...


 

 Got the following specs straight from Taobao (the most precise source for Chinese stuff):
  
 VJJB V1
 Driver units: 6.0mm * 2
 Impedance: 8ohm
 Sensitivity: 110dB
 Frequency response: 20Hz-24KHz
 Rated power: 5mW
 Cable length: 1.2m

 LKER i1
 Driver units: 6.3mm * 2
 Impedance: 12ohm
 Sensitivity: 104dB
 Frequency response: 8Hz-26KHz
 Cable length: 1.3m


----------



## TwinACStacks

igor eisberg said:


> Got the following specs straight from Taobao (the most precise source for Chinese stuff):
> 
> VJJB V1
> Driver units: 6.0mm * 2
> ...


 





 Igor you Bought them all ready? Let Us now your impressions soonest. Especially vs the VJJB
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

Certainly a bit curious about the LKER but my FXT and CKR are having a pretty epic battle here atm, but they stop and look over at me and say...


----------



## Igor Eisberg

twinacstacks said:


> Igor you Bought them all ready? Let Us now your impressions soonest. Especially vs the VJJB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sure thing bro. I'll compare them to my VJJB as soon as they arrive.


----------



## earfonia

igor eisberg said:


> I already have the VJJB V1.


 
  
 Do you like it? How do you describe the tonality?
 Thanks!
  
 Seems a very good price for dual dynamic drivers.


----------



## CloudeKr

You think the audio shop people would guffaw at yours truly the audio noob who uses iPhone 6 to audition IEMs? 

@all the ali china brands, i just ordered a 3.14 mr3 3 ba driver iems online. hope they sound well!


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Certainly a bit curious about the LKER but my FXT and CKR are having a pretty epic battle here atm, but they stop and look over at me and say...


 





 You jumped on that CKR9LTD Train too? Are they genuine? If not, are they still pretty Good? Let US Know. I see they are sold out on Ali Express.
  








 TWIN


----------



## energy52ro

These GranVela Lker look more like rebranded (and a little re-designed) TTPOD T1/E's. Cable, Y split and jack are identical. Price as well.


----------



## sodesuka

Sooo, looks like the LTDs, both the boxed and non-boxed, are gone from aliexpress.


----------



## Trapok

After reading that the YINJW DIY IE800(but I have the DT2 Circle Iron) is not bad at all, my  wooden version is at home:

  
  


 Very first impression: worth the price


----------



## HraD2

sodesuka said:


> Sooo, looks like the LTDs, both the boxed and non-boxed, are gone from aliexpress.


 
 Yes ((( But i got my second pair yesterday )


----------



## CoiL

trapok said:


> After reading that the YINJW DIY IE800(but I have the DT2 Circle Iron) is not bad at all, my  wooden version is at home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Do You have any KZ`s and can You please share some comparison between them?


----------



## sodesuka

hrad2 said:


> Yes ((( But i got my second pair yesterday )



 
And here I am trying to sell them locally since I have too many phones already and I don't like not being able to use it over-ear. I'm not sure anymore haha.


----------



## RedJohn456

Guess we have a new King of Daps now  X7 apparently beats the AK players and quality schiit like QA360 and others! And yes it beats the pants off the ZX100 as well. Good to see a chinese DAP at the top for once   And no, not just for the price, its best period. 
  

  
 Thats the VE Duke with the X7, which apparently pairs very well. And the ZX100 beside the Duke in the pic, which is not as good as the X7 apparently.


----------



## TwinACStacks

$600 + ? Guess I'm just going to have to settle for this piece of junk X3ii for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## LaurenceF

Guess what's on the way?
  


Spoiler: Picture






  
 (Jesus, never knew that companies send free samples via EMS)


----------



## LonghornTech

Bought the Bette Hybrid 10mm for the lady (she liked the rose). They'll be in tomorrow. Impressions to follow.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longhorntech said:


> Bought the Bette Hybrid 10mm for the lady (she liked the rose). They'll be in tomorrow. Impressions to follow.


 





 Give them some Hours. They are a bit bright right OTB.
  
 Of course I'm a little Treble sensitive, your results may be different. I love these phones with ANY genre' of music.
  
 Let me know your impressions soonest.
  








 TWIN


----------



## LonghornTech

twinacstacks said:


> Give them some Hours. They are a bit bright right OTB.
> 
> Of course I'm a little Treble sensitive, your results may be different. I love these phones with ANY genre' of music.
> 
> ...



I am pretty sensitive to the high frequencies, so ill do pre and post "burn-in" impressions as well as a few comparisons. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## TwinACStacks

longhorntech said:


> I am pretty sensitive to the high frequencies, so ill do pre and post "burn-in" impressions as well as a few comparisons.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


 





 These have replaced my Trinity Deltas (which I still dearly love) as my favorite "audiophile" phone as my budget allows. BUT I have a pair of Trinity Hyperions and a 3rd pair of Rock Zircons (my backup) burning in as we speak.
  








 TWIN


----------



## eaglearrow

twinacstacks said:


> $600 + ? Guess I'm just going to have to settle for this piece of junk X3ii for a while.
> 
> 
> TWIN




Junk?? :-| Guess its as they say.. one man's trash is another man's treasure.. isn't it..


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> You jumped on that CKR9LTD Train too? Are they genuine? If not, are they still pretty Good? Let US Know. I see they are sold out on Ali Express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I jumped on the earlier ebay ones when the Ali were still $15 more expensive. Had the CKR9 on loan before and plenty of AT earphones to know the drivers are the real deal, box printing is on par with my FXT's and IM-02's and the accessories seem real(had plenty of CKM55 tips to know them and the case is nice and neatly stitched). If they are fake I can't tell and don't care cause they are damn good except for one small paint error and the little robot arm that puts the twist tie wrap on the cable did it so damn tightly it left permanent squashed marks in the sheathing. That has gotten better but doubt, at this point, they will ever totally go away. 
  


energy52ro said:


> These GranVela Lker look more like rebranded (and a little re-designed) TTPOD T1/E's. Cable, Y split and jack are identical. Price as well.


 

 Indeed the Lker do strike me as TTpod-ish esp. with the white tips on them.


----------



## Trapok

energy52ro said:


> These GranVela Lker look more like rebranded (and a little re-designed) TTPOD T1/E's. Cable, Y split and jack are identical. Price as well.


 
 I agree with you for the Y split and jack on the photo but here is a photo of a TTPOD T1E but for the main phone:

  
 No


----------



## Trapok

coil said:


> Do You have any KZ`s and can You please share some comparison between them?


 

 Yes i do: ATE, EDSE, ED3, ED8, ED9, ED10 
 I will compare it with vs ATE, ED10 and my new DT Circle tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> I jumped on the earlier ebay ones when the Ali were still $15 more expensive. Had the CKR9 on loan before and plenty of AT earphones to know the drivers are the real deal, box printing is on par with my FXT's and IM-02's and the accessories seem real(had plenty of CKM55 tips to know them and the case is nice and neatly stitched). If they are fake I can't tell and don't care cause they are damn good except for one small paint error and the little robot arm that puts the twist tie wrap on the cable did it so damn tightly it left permanent squashed marks in the sheathing. That has gotten better but doubt, at this point, they will ever totally go away.
> 
> 
> Indeed the Lker do strike me as TTpod-ish esp. with the white tips on them.


 






 Thanx for the info jant.
  








 TWIN


----------



## LonghornTech

twinacstacks said:


> These have replaced my Trinity Deltas (which I still dearly love) as my favorite "audiophile" phone as my budget allows. BUT I have a pair of Trinity Hyperions and a 3rd pair of Rock Zircons (my backup) burning in as we speak.
> 
> TWIN



Early impressions on hyperion vs bette?

I was considering the Hyperion and they might be my backup if the Bettes dont suit my gf


----------



## TwinACStacks

longhorntech said:


> Early impressions on hyperion vs bette?
> 
> I was considering the Hyperion and they might be my backup if the Bettes dont suit my gf


 





 I really liked them out of the Gate. My first impression was they are less bassy with a little more accuracy in the low end than their bigger brother Deltas. They are burning in now but I will report back on one of my 50 hour interval listens. They sure are Tiny though.
  
 The Bette To my ears at least, are in a different League. I keep saying: "Surgically Precise". That's all I got.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Found some interesting earphones from some who-the-hell-are-they brands...
 Anyone's familiar with any of these? Any collector wants to take a risk?
  
HOCO EPV01

  
HOCO EPV02

HOCO EPM01

  
  
HOCO EPM02

  
Joyroom JR-E500

  
USAMS


----------



## JamesBr

igor eisberg said:


> Found some interesting earphones from some who-the-hell-are-they brands...
> Anyone's familiar with any of these? Any collector wants to take a risk?
> 
> HOCO EPV01
> ...


 
 hummm looks good as *****


----------



## energy52ro

trapok said:


> I agree with you for the Y split and jack on the photo but here is a photo of a TTPOD T1E but for the main phone:
> 
> 
> No


 
 That's why I said "a little re-designed"...just the back half and cable entry look different. I do own 2 pairs of T1E's


----------



## RedTwilight

cloudekr said:


> You think the audio shop people would guffaw at yours truly the audio noob who uses iPhone 6 to audition IEMs?
> 
> @all the ali china brands, i just ordered a 3.14 mr3 3 ba driver iems online. hope they sound well!


 
  
 I've tried it before, it's a little darker than the Havi B3s but pretty smooth.
  


laurencef said:


> Guess what's on the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 IS THAT WHAT I THINK IT IS????
  


twinacstacks said:


> $600 + ? Guess I'm just going to have to settle for this piece of junk X3ii for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeaaa.. Wondering if i should sidegrade my X3C to X3ii or just wait and save up...


----------



## earfonia

trapok said:


> Yes i do: ATE, EDSE, ED3, ED8, ED9, ED10
> I will compare it with vs ATE, ED10 and my new DT Circle tonight or tomorrow.


 
  
 Cool Looking forward to that!
 I've been wondering how good is this affordable woodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/yinjw-wood-IE800-listening-earphone-sports-headphones-HIFI-DIY-magic-bass-sound-ie80-headset-with-microphone/32452844458.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.3.2c8OpI&ws_ab_test=201526_2,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,201409_5


----------



## Igor Eisberg

jamesbr said:


> hummm looks good as *****


 

 Was that sarcasm? XD


----------



## Trapok

earfonia said:


> Cool Looking forward to that!
> I've been wondering how good is this affordable woodies
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry I received today the KZ ZN1, so i don't have the time to do a detailed comparaison for the Wooden(may be this week-end).
 All i can say is it(the wooden) worth the price. At this price you can buy, really nice looking and build quality and at the moment sound first impression is not meeh at all, it play in KZ category.
 PS:I bought mine from this seller and really fast shipping to France Now it is only at 13.86$ grrrrrrrrr
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Latest-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wood-In-ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/32378933536.html


----------



## Shawn71

ZN1 is now $34.xx if anyone wants to give a shot....
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-ZN1-Earphone-KZ-Smart-Earphone-Music-Headphones-Bass-ZN1-Headset-Dual-Driver-In-Ear/32442564172.html


----------



## CoiL

trapok said:


> earfonia said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Looking forward to that!
> ...


 

 For that price (thanks!) I also gave it a shot and interested how they stand up against many KZ`s I have and also how they compare to Yinjw IE800 (also incoming soon). From the comments I`ve read from buyer feedback, they are supposed to be littlebit better detailed than "ceramic" Yinjw IE800 but of course this probably comes from regular listener without hi-fi gear.
  


igor eisberg said:


> Joyroom JR-E500


 

 These look interesting. Anyone going to jump on these?


----------



## earfonia

trapok said:


> Sorry I received today the KZ ZN1, so i don't have the time to do a detailed comparaison for the Wooden(may be this week-end).
> All i can say is it(the wooden) worth the price. At this price you can buy, really nice looking and build quality and at the moment sound first impression is not meeh at all, it play in KZ category.
> PS:I bought mine from this seller and really fast shipping to France Now it is only at 13.86$ grrrrrrrrr
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Latest-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wood-In-ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/32378933536.html




Noted thanks!
They looks good, kind of the JVC woodies  
I might give it a shot.


----------



## CoiL

Any impressions on these?
  

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-Sensitivity-X41M-Metal-Magnet-Halter-Sport-Headphones-Noise-Isolating-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-56-Core/519064_32469490723.html


----------



## EarTips

How about this?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Latest-research-Original-3-5mm-In-ear-Earphones-Stereo-Bass-Headphones-Retro-Copper-Metal-Handsfree/32467232637.html


----------



## TurtleRecall

Have the CKR9LTDs on aliexpress finally sold out? Decided to go for them but unable to find it within the app and when I Google it and open in the app I'm unable to add them to my cart?


----------



## EarTips

coil said:


> Any impressions on these?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-Sensitivity-X41M-Metal-Magnet-Halter-Sport-Headphones-Noise-Isolating-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-56-Core/519064_32469490723.html


 
Looks like PLEXTONE X41M ?


----------



## EarTips

edit.


----------



## slowpickr

turtlerecall said:


> Have the CKR9LTDs on aliexpress finally sold out? Decided to go for them but unable to find it within the app and when I Google it and open in the app I'm unable to add them to my cart?


 
 Guess it's like the old saying "you snooze, you lose".


----------



## TurtleRecall

slowpickr said:


> Guess it's like the old saying "you snooze, you lose".




I snoozed, I lost.


----------



## alme83

I've bought these ones:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html
  
 But looks it's no longer avalliable *sight*.


----------



## jericm

Does anyone have experience with the 3.14 MR3's yet? I've seen a few people talking about them so far, but no real impressions.


----------



## slowpickr

turtlerecall said:


> I snoozed, I lost.


 
 Done it many times.


----------



## Skullophile

I'd spend 50 cents on fake iems (not really) but not $90.
Especially when this dude was sent them to review and paid to
Plug them. Pretty obvious... not sorry about wallet.


----------



## B9Scrambler

skullophile said:


> Especially when this dude was sent them to review and paid to
> Plug them. Pretty obvious... not sorry about wallet.




Sorry...who is this referring to? I missed something here...


----------



## Skullophile

I'm referring to 1clearhead who's trying to get us to buy expensive Chinese imitation k3003's.


----------



## pat1984

Got my aliexpress ckr9ltd today. They sound so so good!!!! WOW!!!! I don't really care if they are real or fake as they sound awesome anyway... My only problem is that there is a lot of driver flex on the right earpiece... Even moving my jaw produces audible clicks, and its not microphonics from the wire... Any suggestions as to how that may be reduced is much appreciated... Thanks in advance...


----------



## MSTRKRFT

I was in touch with a retailer in China who stated that despite the claims from sellers on Ali of the CKR9LTD being genuine, they are indeed fakes. I personally haven't heard or tested them vs the real ones, so can't compare the the sound quality, but maybe someone who has or tried both can chime in? Also anyone compared the **** K3003 to the genuine AKG K3003? These would be some interesting comparisons how how close these are to the real deal.


----------



## Inszy

Welcome to Fake-Fi?


----------



## sodesuka

It does sound good, and this isn't something that only a single person acknowledges or 'hypes'. So... *shrug*


----------



## Hal Rockwell

pat1984 said:


> Got my aliexpress ckr9ltd today. They sound so so good!!!! WOW!!!! I don't really care if they are real or fake as they sound awesome anyway... My only problem is that there is a lot of driver flex on the right earpiece... Even moving my jaw produces audible clicks, and its not microphonics from the wire... Any suggestions as to how that may be reduced is much appreciated... Thanks in advance...




You can try memory foam tips (like Comply). This seems to help me whenever I encounter IEMs with extreme driver flex that can't be tamed any other way. 




jericm said:


> Does anyone have experience with the 3.14 MR3's yet? I've seen a few people talking about them so far, but no real impressions.




I own the 3.14 microdriver IEMs. It's basically the same form factor as the MR3's but with a single microdriver instead of 3 way BA configuration. I must say that all 3.14 models are tuned the same, sound the same and suck the same. At least this is the conclusion I reached from my discussions with another member of head-fi that purchased the 3.14 BA models.


----------



## RedTwilight

I'm i remember the 2 BA and 3 BA models sounding markedly different though, the 2 BA one is brighter and airier while the 3 BA one is darker and smoother.


----------



## stilleh

Soo tempted to press the order button on these but not enough info or feedback :/
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-3-14-Special-Edition-Wired-3-5MM-Hi-fi-stereo-headphones-Professional-Concert-auriculares-Noise/1358867_32370121921.html


----------



## encoreAC

Damn, the CKR9LTD offers on AliExpress aren't coming back huh. So glad I could still at least grab one of them. Makes me more confident that they are genuine too. Never heard of fakes being sold out.


----------



## clee290

I contacted the seller about the CKR9/CKR9LTD/CKR10 all being gone. Got the reply:
  

```
[color=rgb(51, 51, 51)] Hi, friend, we still have this model instock, but not sell on site now. So if you still need, pls contact us, we can help. Kind regards Lisa[/color]
```


----------



## Hal Rockwell

encoreac said:


> Damn, the CKR9LTD offers on AliExpress aren't coming back huh. So glad I could still at least grab one of them. Makes me more confident that they are genuine too. Never heard of fakes being sold out.




Heard of fake Sennheiser CX55 to be sold out through DX. They were that good.


----------



## TurtleRecall

Cool, just ordered the CKR9LTDs from a different link they sent me. Search for 'dual phase Ltd' and that should find it. They've assured me they're genuine and the same product as before.


----------



## pietro77

I wonder, what difference is between ckr9, ckr10 and ckr9ltd?


----------



## slowpickr

pietro77 said:


> I wonder, what difference is between ckr9, ckr10 and ckr9ltd?


 
  
 Ask, and ye shall receive...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-ckr9-ltd


----------



## peter123

pietro77 said:


> I wonder, what difference is between ckr9, ckr10 and ckr9ltd?




http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-ckr9-ltd/reviews/13897

There's a search engine on this site that works great 

Edit: slowpickr beat me to it


----------



## pietro77

Thank you. I was looking for it, and I don't know how I missed it ;/
Time to read.


----------



## 1clearhead

skullophile said:


> I'm referring to 1clearhead who's trying to get us to buy expensive Chinese imitation k3003's.


 
  
 This is an opinionated thread, I don't have no chains around your neck. You're free to buy what ever pleases you. Sorry if you're dwelling your decisions according to what I write.
  


skullophile said:


> *I'd spend 50 cents on fake iems* (not really) but not $90.
> Especially when this dude was sent them to review and paid to
> Plug them. Pretty obvious... not sorry about wallet.


 
  
 Really? You'll spend 50 cents on fake iems? Than you're on the wrong thread.
  


mstrkrft said:


> I was in touch with a retailer in China who stated that despite the claims from sellers on Ali of the CKR9LTD being genuine, they are indeed fakes. I personally haven't heard or tested them vs the real ones, so can't compare the the sound quality, but maybe someone who has or tried both can chime in? Also anyone compared the **** K3003 to the genuine AKG K3003? These would be some interesting comparisons how how close these are to the real deal.


 
  
 Yes, I tried both K3003 and they are more similar than different in every which way from soundstage, depth, mids and highs. I couldn't tell any difference in both reference tuning tips. The OEM 3-way hybrid seems to be the same used in the K3003 according to the ****'s Chinese web page. All I can tell you is that I own the **** K3003 for around 2 years now, and they are really hard to beat with any IEM's I own, by far. And that's even after comparing both the original and OEM K3003 2 years ago.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead , but what about that **** K3003 vs. CKR9LTD? Holdin trigger now at CKR9LTD`s for 60$ but trying to resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I`m really pleased with my modded ATE but just too many WOW comments on those "fake" CKR9LTD`s.


----------



## yangian

This is a review from the Taobao:
 http://world.taobao.com/item/45198639140.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.OmHMAt#detail
[追加评论]来不及评价系统就自动给好评了，声音还可以吧，但确实声音这方面离正版k3差强人意了
外观到是真的明眼人就看得出来是假的了，以及滤网和原版k3是完全不一样的，我试过了原版的滤网好，而且原版滤网是无法装到这款耳机上的，但基本上线材是一摸一样了，这我倒是很欢喜！还是可以的吧
  
 Basically, it means this **** K3003 is obvious worse than genuine one.


----------



## yangian

yangian said:


> Basically, it means this **** K3003 is obvious worse than genuine one.


 
 Actually, I don't expect it to be at the same level of original. But based on it price, Really expect someone compare it with similar price products, like DN1000, Titan 1, B3, or other BA/dynanic hybrid.


----------



## voxxonline

Well, let me tell you my story.
 I have purchased LTD's and never expected to receive good sounding earphone. It was a risk and I was going to live with any result I'd get.
 From other opinions, it was clear they are good to the point you can just enjoy them and listen to the music.
 Well, (I don't  have to tell you) any headphones should sound like a good hi-fi system- natural, engaging and "as performer intended".
 These IEM's deliver natural, undistorted sound with good spatial presentation and every instrument sounds real. I always seek sound reproduction of real instruments to be as close as possible to the original. Am fully satisfied now. 
  
  
 My friend quietly purchased LTD's too without saying anything, but now I am being bombarded on skype with links to the music he has just rediscovered. Every day for the last few days, tens of messages.
  
 A question whether they worth RRP? Possible, but with prices above 100£ I would always go for the cans, not IEM's. At the moment I am screwed- B&O H6 I wanted to buy will have to wait. Indefinitely long.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> 1clearhead , but what about that **** K3003 vs. CKR9LTD? Holdin trigger now at CKR9LTD`s for 60$ but trying to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't have the CKR9LTD, so I really don't have a say......by the way, liked your picks on the ATE mods!


yangian said:


> Actually, I don't expect it to be at the same level of original. But based on it price, Really expect someone compare it with similar price products, like DN1000, Titan 1, B3, or other BA/dynanic hybrid.


 
  
 Yes, compared them with DN1000, Titan 1, and also with Urbanfun, DGS100, SM PL50.......K3003 is just better in everyway.
  
 Can't comment for the Havi B3, I never tried them.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> I don't have the CKR9LTD, so I really don't have a say......by the way, liked your picks on the ATE mods!
> 
> Yes, compared them with DN1000, Titan 1, and also with Urbanfun, DGS100, SM PL50.......*K3003 is just better in everyway*.
> 
> Can't comment for the Havi B3, I never tried them.


 
 Sorry I have no budget to try. Anyone want to try it? haha


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Basically, it means this **** K3003 is obvious worse than genuine one.


 

 Sorry yangian, but basically 1 review don't mean nothing compared to many positive ones. And surely, when I translated the Chinese version you posted......it doesn't say anything bad or much about them.


----------



## CoiL

voxxonline said:


> These IEM's deliver natural, undistorted sound with good spatial presentation and every instrument sounds real. I always seek sound reproduction of real instruments to be as close as possible to the original. Am fully satisfied now.


 
 Well, I feel same about my modded ATE`s and totally satisfied... BUT... all this chatter about LTD`s just makes me soooOO curious about their WOW-sound and how far is my modded ATE from that WOW factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I haven`t had dual dynamic/hybrid IEMs before yet.
 Atm, I`m going to hold myself back and let it be. Also I have YINJW "IE800" incoming (wooden and ceramic both versions). If those cheap LTD`s are still available after getting YINJW`s, then probably pulling trigger on them.
  
 Btw, what about these?
  

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-High-grade-Sell-well-cool-fone-de-ouvido-Stereo-bass-metal-in-ear-earphone/32466915117.html


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Well, I feel same about my modded ATE`s and totally satisfied... BUT... all this chatter about LTD`s just makes me soooOO curious about their WOW-sound and how far is my modded ATE from that WOW factor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Why not try this: 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html?spm=2114.031010208.8.3.xI5ccj


----------



## clee290

coil said:


> Here`s a link to those cheap CKR9LTD`s: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hotsale-LTD-Version-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/32473220597.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.59.5FTMpK&ws_ab_test=201526_2,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,201409_5


 
 I'd be careful with these ones. They don't claim to be 'original' or 'genuine' like the other ones people have bought. So it could be a little more difficult getting a refund if they're fake.


----------



## CoiL

They are same as some here got and same seller, just changed list naming (probably issues with audio technica brand name).
  


turtlerecall said:


> Cool, just ordered the CKR9LTDs from a different link they sent me. Search for 'dual phase Ltd' and that should find it. They've assured me they're genuine and the same product as before.


----------



## clee290

coil said:


> They are same as some here got and same seller, just changed list naming (probably issues with audio technica).


 

 I believe people bought these:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html
 or 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html
  
 With these, you can go "Hey, these are fake even when you said they were original!", but the ones you linked never claim to be original. So you may be like "Hey, these are fake!" and they'll just be like "Well, we never said they were original/genuine." Just a thought  I won't stop you from buying them.


----------



## knives

clee290 said:


> I believe people bought these:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone-Earbuds/32372409865.html
> or
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html
> ...


 

 Probably a lot of people bought and asked for refund. We know that, even if they are genuine, it is hard to prove it when you sell without package.


----------



## sodesuka

I guess it's easier to believe that lol.
  
 About 40-60 hours of burn-in, the bass do start to come out, and the upper mid become less shouty. I still like E80 better FWIW.


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> Well, I feel same about my modded ATE`s and totally satisfied... BUT... all this chatter about LTD`s just makes me soooOO curious about their WOW-sound and how far is my modded ATE from that WOW factor :rolleyes: And I haven`t had dual dynamic/hybrid IEMs before yet.
> Atm, I`m going to hold myself back and let it be. Also I have YINJW "IE800" incoming (wooden and ceramic both versions). If those cheap LTD`s are still available after getting YINJW`s, then probably pulling trigger on them.
> 
> Btw, what about these?
> ...




Funny you mention those. I ordered them for the tips. Fully expect the earphone to be crap, lol. I'll report in when they arrive. Should be another week or two.


----------



## encoreAC

I dont think anyone reported fake/bad sounding CKR9's yet right? I wonder if they even exist. I kinda suspect that all ckr9/ckr10, which are sold at the moment are genuine.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Anyone hear any of these?
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521350664083.html

  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521370892256.html

  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521355955365.html

  
  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521711828870.html

  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/43952720735.html

  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/44574657698.html

  
  
  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/45284279754.html


----------



## slowpickr

Ha, ha the one towards the middle looks like Monster Turbines.


----------



## Inszy

1clearhead said:


> both the original and OEM K3003


 
 OEM are original. Your'e talking about ordinary fakes.
 OEM = *Original* Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Ha, ha the one towards the middle looks like Monster Turbines.


 






 Not only that the specs show they have 30mm Drivers. That HAS to be a misprint.That's like an Inch and an 1/8.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jericm

redtwilight said:


> I'm i remember the 2 BA and 3 BA models sounding markedly different though, the 2 BA one is brighter and airier while the 3 BA one is darker and smoother.


 

 Did they have good clarity and separation?


----------



## TurtleRecall

soundsamazing said:


> Those CRK9LTD's are obviously fake and exactly same earphones can be bought for a lot less than on aliexpress, if you know where to look.
> 
> Still easily worth aliexpress asking price imo.




Any chance of more info on where you can buy these 'fakes' that isn't aliexpress, and also why they're *obviously* fakes?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Another interesting earphones.
  
 UMI VOIX
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-Headset-UMI-VOIX-Stereo-Bass-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Metal-Earphones-with-MIC-for/32388821023.html

  
 AudioSense V2-DDS4 (*Ordered these!* Will review when arrives)
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AudioSense-Hifi-V2-DDS4-High-Fidelity-Definition-Dynamic-Speaker-Balanced-Armature-Professional-In-ear-Earphone/32380404252.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Latest-Fashion-Models-Fever-Dual-Dynamic-Headphones-HIFI-Two-unit-ear-Headphones-With-Microphone-Wire/32377130640.html
 Some description on these here, use Google Translator on the Page:
 http://www.zoundaholic.com/article/%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%AA%E0%B8%B4%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%84%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%B2%E0%B9%80%E0%B8%94%E0%B9%82%E0%B8%A1%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%AB%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A3%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%99
 Specs:
 Impedance: 12Ω
 Frequency response: 15Hz-21KHz
 Rated input power: 3.2mW
 Max input power: 10mW
 Cable length: 1.2m

  
 Cosonic W3 (*Ordered these!* Will review when arrives)
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-sale-Cosonic-W3-Wire-Headset-in-Ear-Type-Earphones-with-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Earplugs-With/32449466814.html


----------



## bhazard

soundsamazing said:


> Audio Technica said they only produced limited quantity (2000) of CKR9LTD's. Why would someone be selling genuine earphones for such a low price? It's just common sense.
> 
> And another thing, go and ask on aliexpress if the seller can supply them in bulk.. Ask for 2000.
> I have asked and guess what they said


 
 Good catch on that.
  
 Best case scenario, the seller is the OEM of the product, or uses the OEM's drivers and casings, where the internals and casings are exact. If that was the case, it's wrong of them to continue producing more with the AT logos, but the product would be near identical. Ideally, if the OEM owned the design, and if they removed the AT logos and sold it themselves, it would be more ethical (and great on our wallets for savvy international buyers).
  
 Otherwise, they could just be really good fakes, but still fakes. Did anyone compare yet?


----------



## destrozer

Recently found this thread around!
  
 Has anybody tried this one yet?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-ICON-Dual-dynamic-drivers-In-ear-Professional-monitoring-headphones-1-2m-detachable-cable-come-with/32432987544.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.11.0VUQvn&ws_ab_test=201526_3,201527_1_71_72_73_74_75,201409_3
  

  
 or this one?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-Mannhas-E170-High-Quality-Hifi-Headset-Crystal-Clear-Sound-In-ear-Earphone-with-Mic/32464473691.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.2.RBDOSc&ws_ab_test=201526_3,201527_1_71_72_73_74_75,201409_3


----------



## eaglearrow

Haha.. i find it very funny when people who have not even tried the aliexpress LTD'S comment on their authenticity. Well we are not saying that its genuine. But one should not claim that they are OBVIOUSLY FAKE without even trying it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

destrozer said:


> Recently found this thread around!
> 
> Has anybody tried this one yet?
> 
> ...




Those dualies look awesome! Nice find. I've been trying to get a review copy of the second pair, lol. No luck yet


----------



## sodesuka

^You should read Bhazard's post.


----------



## ozkan

soundsamazing said:


> Why not? It's all quite simple.
> Please explain, how can they supply me with 2000 of them? That's how many genuine CKR9LTD's there is all together!
> Why would I need to listen to them? I can use my brain instead and come to a simple conclusion! Just think about it haha
> 
> I also said that they can be as good as the genuine earphones. It's still worth it even if they are fakes... that's why I ordered them.


 
  
 Once you get them your reaction might be as your nickname lol.


----------



## slowpickr

sodesuka said:


> ^You should read Bhazard's post.


 

 Can you link to it?  I tried pulling up all BH's posts but couldn't find anything.


----------



## mebaali

slowpickr said:


> Can you link to it?  I tried pulling up all BH's posts but couldn't find anything.


 
 He meant this one, i guess http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/18210#post_11927530


----------



## slowpickr

mebaali said:


> He meant this one, i guess http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/18210#post_11927530


 
  
 Yep, you are probably right.  I went back 4 or 5 pages and skipped right over the one under my nose.  Thanks.


----------



## voxxonline

Guys, who cares if they are fake if they sound better and better every time I put them on?


----------



## slowpickr

voxxonline said:


> Guys, who cares if they are fake if they sound better and better every time I put them on?




Edit:Thanks to Bhazard's "moral compass" post I'm going to have to retract my support for this statement.


----------



## bhazard

voxxonline said:


> Guys, who cares if they are fake if they sound better and better every time I put them on?


 
 Ethically (and anywhere else but China, legally), it is bad. They should not be using AT branding without permission if they are real, otherwise they are counterfeit.
  
 If the seller owns the design, unbrands them, and sells it, then it isn't a problem.


----------



## voxxonline

Absolutely agree with that.
 But none of us was sure it was real and gambled. Whoever sells iems will not be possible to carry on, even in china.


----------



## jant71

Someone found these earlier...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Do-For-OEM-ODM-HR900-Double-moving-coil-Headset-bass-HIFI-Headset-music-mobile/32360917990.html
  
 This would be legit for the OEM to do. Is this the OEM of the CKR's though???


----------



## ringyring

Yeah AE CKR9LTD's sound really good.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b9scrambler said:


> Those dualies look awesome! Nice find. I've been trying to get a review copy of the second pair, lol. No luck yet


 
  


destrozer said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-Mannhas-E170-High-Quality-Hifi-Headset-Crystal-Clear-Sound-In-ear-Earphone-with-Mic/32464473691.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.2.RBDOSc&ws_ab_test=201526_3,201527_1_71_72_73_74_75,201409_3


 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8iptkhSJ0c
 This guy says that both Mannhas E170 and the older C190 sound very similar - highly detailed sound but almost no bass.
  
 ------------
  
 Some nice earphones on one of my favorite stores, with a GREAT packaging:
*HZSOUND HZ-EP001*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-HZSOUND-HZ-EP001-Metal-In-Ear-Earphones-HIFI-Headphones-Balanced-Popular-Female-DIY-Headset/32471865141.html


----------



## Charliemotta

voxxonline said:


> Guys, who cares if they are fake if they sound better and better every time I put them on?


 
 -1


----------



## destrozer

igor eisberg said:


> Some nice earphones on one of my favorite stores, with a GREAT packaging:
> *HZSOUND HZ-EP001*
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-HZSOUND-HZ-EP001-Metal-In-Ear-Earphones-HIFI-Headphones-Balanced-Popular-Female-DIY-Headset/32471865141.html


 
  
 These are excellent! Fantastic bang for buck, really. Had an extensive audition with them at a local store here. was hard pressed to find any faults with it at its price. Boosted bass sound, but that's how I like my music.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

destrozer said:


> These are excellent! Fantastic bang for buck, really. Had an extensive audition with them at a local store here. was hard pressed to find any faults with it at its price. Boosted bass sound, but that's how I like my music.


 
 Interesting... how's the detail though? Mid-highs are precise enough?


----------



## destrozer

igor eisberg said:


> Interesting... how's the detail though? Mid-highs are precise enough?


 
  
 They are warm and smooth, definitely not a fidue-type sound. Details would probably be not on your list of what you listen out for on these. I'm pretty certain some details get smoothed over with its signature. Highs do have some roll-off. It hits a sweet spot for me though, since I don't particularly like my iems sounding too bright.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

destrozer said:


> They are warm and smooth, definitely not a fidue-type sound. Details would probably be not on your list of what you listen out for on these. I'm pretty certain some details get smoothed over with its signature. Highs do have some roll-off. It hits a sweet spot for me though, since I don't particularly like my iems sounding too bright.


 
 My "idols" are ROCK Zircon and KZ ED10. Did you hear any of those? If yes, how to they compete?


----------



## TwinACStacks

igor eisberg said:


> My "idols" are ROCK Zircon and KZ ED10. Did you hear any of those? If yes, how to they compete?


 





 Igor, sounds like destrozer would *LOVE* our Zircons!!!
  








 TWIN


----------



## Igor Eisberg

twinacstacks said:


> Igor, sounds like destrozer would *LOVE* our Zircons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Definitely!
  
 There's also a product that is pretty new on AliExpress, and is about $16 on MisterTao.
 This one is a new seller and promises shipping in up to 3 days!
  
 Cosonic CE-1000H
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/CE-1000H-headset-ear-sports-headphones-wire-phone-to-answer-the-call-to-support-music-support/32456364510.html
 Another seller:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Professional-IPX4-Waterproof-In-Ear-Sport-earphones-with-microphone-running-secure-Stereo-bass-wire-control-Cosonic/32455939196.html

  
 Looks like they are the big brothers of their older earphones:
 Cosonic W3
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-sale-Cosonic-W3-Wire-Headset-in-Ear-Type-Earphones-with-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Earplugs-With/32449466814.html

  
*Ordered them both*! Let's see what they are worth!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Those first ones are a copy or maybe even the same manufacturer under a different name of something I've seen before. I just can't place it at this time.
  
 They look similar to These:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Genuine-Xiaomi-Piston-3-Generation-Earphone-Heavy-Bass-Headphone-With-Remote-Mic-For-Xiaomi-Android/32443245836.html
  
 Senior momentary lapse.
  
 BTW GREAT price on those Piston 3's
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

Just tried the CKR9LTDs out on a flight.  They isolated really well and worked great.  Think I'm going to coin a new model number for these.  Instead of "ATH-CKR9LTD", I'm going to call them "ALI-CKR9LTD" from now on.  Have well over 20+ hours of play time on them now and I do believe they sound better than OTB.
  
 On a negative note, the housing on the right ear piece touches the inside of my ear which causes some pain after about an hour.  Probably due to the angle of my ear canal.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Selenium

Mine would caus3 me discomfort after like an hour or so, but it seems my ears are pretty adaptable(or I'm killing the nerves in the sore spots lol) because that happens a lot with new earphones and eventually goes away.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

twinacstacks said:


> Those first ones are a copy or maybe even the same manufacturer under a different name of something I've seen before. I just can't place it at this time.
> 
> They look similar to These:
> 
> ...


 

 I knew you meant the Piston 3  funny that you couldn't remember the name straight away XD
 Yeah I have the Piston 3 already, those were the first IEM I ordered from AliExpress, just when they were released.
 But really, they are similar, but don't look the same.


----------



## 1clearhead

inszy said:


> OEM are original. Your'e talking about ordinary fakes.
> OEM = *Original* Equipment Manufacturer


 
  
 .....meant to say the AKG K3003 from the original AKG company.


----------



## eaglearrow

soundsamazing said:


> Why not? It's all quite simple.
> Please explain, how can they supply me with 2000 of them? That's how many genuine CKR9LTD's there is all together!
> 
> Why would I need to listen to them? I can use my brain instead and come to a simple conclusion! Just think about it haha
> ...




You'll know how, if you work in a manufacturing company (no offence).
Chill, if u think they are fake.. great.. just dont buy them.  Also people here are posting their impressions after receiving their Ltd's. Not just randomly speculating 'how', 'maybe' and 'obviously'.
And yes, there is a high possibilty of OEMs selling these unofficially just like @bhazard said.


Cheers.


----------



## voxxonline

On another note, this situation with LTD's exposes cost structure of the headphones. Taking in consideration few things, like:
 Cost of processes set up
 Volume of production
 Rejects rate
 Cost per batch (adjusted)
 minus marketing, Know-how, logistics and other associated costs
 One get production cost of below X (in our case 40 GBP). 
 Knowing from experience with the DIY, Speakers have parts to commercial value ratio of around x5, amplifiers can go higher and be x10 and more, same with other digital. I wonder if a ratio of loudspeakers cost of parts to commercial would be about the same as headphones?


----------



## minzeee

I was wondering if anyone could comapre the LTD's to the se535's? Im trying to pick between those two but due to price differences and no comparisons its kind of hard..


----------



## TurtleRecall

My zircons just arrived but they're... White! D: The seller I bought them from only had pics of black and only one option when you add to cart. Ah well. 

They sound good with foam tips (stock silicon tips never fit me). Shame about them being white and gold though!

Edit: As has already been noted, they're definitely a 'basshead' iem, not a faithful reproduction of the source material. Treble is pretty clear, mids are kind of swamped by the bass.

Edited again: they are fun to listen to though!


----------



## Igor Eisberg

turtlerecall said:


> My zircons just arrived but they're... White! D: The seller I bought them from only had pics of black and only one option when you add to cart. Ah well.
> 
> They sound good with foam tips (stock silicon tips never fit me). Shame about them being white and gold though!
> 
> ...


 

 Only one color option? I'd not buy from a seller like that if I were you XD


----------



## TurtleRecall

igor eisberg said:


> Only one color option? I'd not buy from a seller like that if I were you XD




They were the cheapest though... 

I've been practising for a wedding gig through a little mixer with my soundmagic pl50s. Swapped them out for the zircons and they made the pl50s sound positively anaemic. However, there's absolutely no clarity in the low end at all, just huge undefined bass. 

I might order another pair in black, but I'm gonna give the white and gold ones to my mum or something, I'd feel like liberace if I wore them in public.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

turtlerecall said:


> They were the cheapest though...
> 
> I've been practising for a wedding gig through a little mixer with my soundmagic pl50s. Swapped them out for the zircons and they made the pl50s sound positively anaemic. However, there's absolutely no clarity in the low end at all, just huge undefined bass.
> 
> I might order another pair in black, but I'm gonna give the white and gold ones to my mum or something, I'd feel like liberace if I wore them in public.


 

 Try the new ROCK Mula, I hear good things about them and they look sexeh!
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Rock-Mula-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-IPhone-Samsung/32472788243.html
 This one's a great seller. Here's the ROCK Zircon if you want them:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Rock-Luxury-Zircon-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-IPhone/32471175916.html


----------



## CoiL

Some of You who ordered those cheap CKR9LTD`s - are You willing to take one shot for everybody and compare to those?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Do-For-OEM-ODM-HR900-Double-moving-coil-Headset-bass-HIFI-Headset-music-mobile/302582_32364820052.html


----------



## encoreAC

coil said:


> Some of You who ordered those cheap CKR9LTD`s - are You willing to take one shot for everybody and compare to those?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Do-For-OEM-ODM-HR900-Double-moving-coil-Headset-bass-HIFI-Headset-music-mobile/302582_32364820052.html


 
  
 or these : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hotsale-LTD-Version-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/32473220597.html?ws_ab_test=201526_5,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,201409_3


----------



## RedJohn456

coil said:


> Some of You who ordered those cheap CKR9LTD`s - are You willing to take one shot for everybody and compare to those?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Do-For-OEM-ODM-HR900-Double-moving-coil-Headset-bass-HIFI-Headset-music-mobile/302582_32364820052.html


 
  
  


encoreac said:


> or these : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hotsale-LTD-Version-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/32473220597.html?ws_ab_test=201526_5,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,201409_3


 

 I knew those cheap CKR9 LTD were too good to be true lol. Proof is in the pudding as it were.
  
 If something seems too be good to be true, its usually the case! Glad I held off on ordering


----------



## encoreAC

We will see when my pair arrives, I don't have the original CKR9, but I can differentiate between good earphones and cheap fake ones for sure. At least I expect them to hold up against the Ostry KC06A.


----------



## eaglearrow

encoreac said:


> We will see when my pair arrives, I don't have the original CKR9, but I can differentiate between good earphones and cheap fake ones for sure. At least I expect them to hold up against the Ostry KC06A.



bUddy, l own the gr07be, ltd and kc07A.. let alone the ostry's, to me LTDs are on par with my 07BE's.. its on a different level compared to my ostry's..


----------



## encoreAC

eaglearrow said:


> bUddy, l own the gr07be, ltd and kc07A.. let alone the ostry's, to me LTDs are on par with my 07BE's.. its on a different level compared to my ostry's..


 
 Glad to hear that, looking forward to mine. I wonder if the rebranded ones and the CRK9LTD branded ones are the same though.


----------



## ringyring

Unfortunate if they're fakes. Sound-quality wise, they are absolutely worth the price.


----------



## encoreAC

ringyring said:


> Unfortunate if they're fakes. Sound-quality wise, they are absolutely worth the price.


 
 Looks like we all are awaiting for @lalala6 judgment on this matter. If they are worth the price and good sounding, then I am at least a bit satisfied. Still hoping that they sound the same as the originals though


----------



## ringyring

encoreac said:


> Looks like we all are awaiting for @lalala6 judgment on this matter. If they are worth the price and good sounding, then I am at least a bit satisfied. Still hoping that they sound the same as the originals though


 

 That's fair. I will say for myself, I knew the risks of ordering from AE. If they came out sounding subpar, I'd have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## encoreAC

ringyring said:


> That's fair. I will say for myself, I knew the risks of ordering from AE. If they came out sounding subpar, I'd have no one to blame but myself.


 
 Indeed!


----------



## eaglearrow

ringyring said:


> Unfortunate if they're fakes. Sound-quality wise, they are absolutely worth the price.




I second that buddy..


----------



## TwinACStacks

turtlerecall said:


> They were the cheapest though...
> 
> I've been practising for a wedding gig through a little mixer with my soundmagic pl50s. Swapped them out for the zircons and they made the pl50s sound positively anaemic. However, there's absolutely no clarity in the low end at all, just huge undefined bass.
> 
> I might order another pair in black, but I'm gonna give the white and gold ones to my mum or something, I'd feel like liberace if I wore them in public.


 





 The Zircons are terribly tip-dependent. Try going to a Narrow Bore and see if that doesn't tighten things up a little. Experiment with a bunch of tips, they can tailor the sound.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

igor eisberg said:


> Try the new ROCK Mula, I hear good things about them and they look sexeh!
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Rock-Mula-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-IPhone-Samsung/32472788243.html
> ...




+1......Zircon's for bass lovers plus natural vocals and highs......and Mula's for hi-resolution lovers from every angle.


----------



## ozkan

I have CKR9 as well. I can compare CKR9ltd to CKR9 when I get my aliexpress pair. Btw, they are shipped 3 days ago however tracking number still doesn't work.
  
 If they sound better than CKR9 then they should be genuine. How long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## alme83

I've got mine in about 2 weeks.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> I have CKR9 as well. I can compare CKR9ltd to CKR9 when I get my aliexpress pair. Btw, they are shipped 3 days ago however tracking number still doesn't work.
> 
> If they sound better than CKR9 then they should be genuine. How long did yours take to arrive?




Don't worry too much about tracking via China Post. I bought the GR07BE on the 25/8 sale and after the tracking showing them go back and forward between Shenzhen and Guangzhou three times they were suddenly delivered to me just a day after the latest update ob the tracking


----------



## bhazard

voxxonline said:


> On another note, this situation with LTD's exposes cost structure of the headphones. Taking in consideration few things, like:
> Cost of processes set up
> Volume of production
> Rejects rate
> ...


 
 I built a pair of custom 2-way tower speakers with a total cost of $1,000 in retail parts and wood. Some speaker designer "borrowed" (basically stole and modified) the design and sells them for around $5,000 with lesser quality parts.
  
 This is the basis of the thread in general. There is quality equipment being created in China and sold for a massive markup by companies domestically. With the advent of Aliexpress/Taobao, I'd rather buy from the manufacturer themselves than the middleman, unless added value is there.


----------



## EarTips

bhazard said:


> I built a pair of custom 2-way tower speakers with a total cost of $1,000 in retail parts and wood. Some speaker designer "borrowed" (basically stole and modified) the design and sells them for around $5,000 with lesser quality parts.
> 
> This is the basis of the thread in general. There is quality equipment being created in China and sold for a massive markup by companies domestically. With the advent of Aliexpress/Taobao, I'd rather buy from the manufacturer themselves than the middleman, unless added value is there.


 
 Off Topic:
  
 Hi bhazard, is it possible for you to start a new thread on this diy speakers?
 Looks very interesting.


----------



## vic2vic

eartips said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Hi bhazard, is it possible for you to start a new thread on this diy speakers?
> Looks very interesting.


 
 +1 (or @*bhazard *alternatively PM with details). Many thanks.


----------



## bhazard

PM sent. Head-Fi isn't the place for it. Two totally different sound animals.


----------



## EarTips

bhazard said:


> PM sent. Head-Fi isn't the place for it. Two totally different sound animals.


 
 Thanks bro, got the pm.


----------



## voxxonline

see the diyaudio for all info, they have plenty of designs.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Shanling M3 Review
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-m3-portable-digital-audio-player/reviews/14055


----------



## earfonia

hisoundfi said:


> Shanling M3 Review
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-m3-portable-digital-audio-player/reviews/14055




Good review! Tx!


----------



## madwyn

I bought this DAC along with the crystal upgrade. Never tried this with a headphone, only tried it with amplifier + KEF LS50.
  
 My ears are not picky, I think it worth the money. However, I find the DAC itself is not so great with compatibilities.
  
 You buy it for the looking, right?


----------



## Trapok

Anyone else bougth this wooden YINJW http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Latest-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wood-In-ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/1825606_32378933536.html ?
 It becomes my everyday phone with my smartphone,
 After one week of use,Compared to my KZ ATE:
 Wooden YINJW has a deeper sub-bass stronger mid-bass, less detailed  mids, treble has a little more extension, for soundstage it has more  depth and wider.  
 Overall sound is warmer on the Wooden
 - Wooden has a better isolation.
 - Cable: nothing to say better for the YINJW
 - Mic is better than those coming with KZ.
  
 Really, for those who want to test a cheap wooden in-ear(with  good BQ and SQ) , at 13.86$ i d say go for this(i buy mine for more, but it worth it)


----------



## TurtleRecall

Does anyone know whether anyone on aliexpress does an equivalent of a small size comply t100 tip? I ordered what they call t200, with a 5mm bore and 11 mm (I think) outer diameter and they work fine for headphones that take the t400 but there only seem to be medium t100 (to fit 3mm headphones) and they're a bit big for my ear holes...


----------



## uncola

my ckr9ltd arried.  I never had the original, but I have the havi b3 pro1 and these are at least as good as those but with much stronger bass.  It might be slightly too much bass for me.  Seems to have a midbass bump or something.  build quality seems very nice and durable


----------



## bhazard

For anyone that wants a good value apt-x Bluetooth gym iem, these Taotronic tt-bh06 sets (they have about 5 different company rebrands of the same set on amazon, aka Matone qy8) have pretty decent sound from Bluetooth set. Think of a similar sound sig to the Zircon, but with a bit less resolution.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00XVB2BEI/ref=s9_simh_gw_d0_g107_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=mobile-1&pf_rd_r=0MNBJX5T5VXJT3QQ7QZ7&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2068141862&pf_rd_i=mobile

Works great with apt-x on my Moto X Pure.


----------



## sodesuka

Sidy/BGVP DM4
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-BGVP-DM4-Professional-Audiophile-Metal-In-ear-Earphone-Top-Sound-Quality-DIY-Earphones-HIFI/1825606_32476964036.html
  
 The shell looks similar to LG Quadbeat 3. Anyone buying? I wasn't impressed with DM2 so I skipped DM3, but it seems they're quite popular in China.


----------



## CoiL

trapok said:


> Anyone else bougth this wooden YINJW http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Latest-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wood-In-ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/1825606_32378933536.html ?
> It becomes my everyday phone with my smartphone,
> After one week of use,Compared to my KZ ATE:
> Wooden YINJW has a deeper sub-bass stronger mid-bass, less detailed  mids, treble has a little more extension, for soundstage it has more  depth and wider.
> ...


 

 I also bought one (black without mic) but haven`t received yet. Also ceramic "iE800" version also haven`t arrived yet. Will share feedback when I get them.
  
 Btw, anyone tried HZSOUND HZ3 ?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-HZSOUND-HZ3-Metal-Bass-Sports-Earphones-Translucent-Earhook-HIFI-Headphones-Tri-Band-Balanced-DIY-Headset/32471954872.html
  
 Look nice, cable seems good and packaging is very good (transport box). Might be my next-to-try.


----------



## Trapok

coil said:


> I also bought one (black without mic) but haven`t received yet. Also ceramic "iE800" version also haven`t arrived yet. Will share feedback when I get them.



if it is the same seller than mine,it would be fast


----------



## stilleh

Can anyone recommend a pair of closed over the ear headphones (I have BIG ears so the pads need to be big to fit them) that is worth it?
  
 I have Bowers & Wilkins P7 atm but the pads are way too small... 
  
 Not a basshead. Listen to everything from melodic death metal to Pavarotti and House


----------



## CoiL

trapok said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I also bought one (black without mic) but haven`t received yet. Also ceramic "iE800" version also haven`t arrived yet. Will share feedback when I get them.
> ...


 

 Yes, bought both YINJW`s from the seller You linked. I`m located in EU (Estonia). Never had any Aliexp product shipped under 4 weeks.
 Hope it will arrive sooner than expected.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

sodesuka said:


> Sidy/BGVP DM4
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-BGVP-DM4-Professional-Audiophile-Metal-In-ear-Earphone-Top-Sound-Quality-DIY-Earphones-HIFI/1825606_32476964036.html
> 
> The shell looks similar to LG Quadbeat 3. Anyone buying? I wasn't impressed with DM2 so I skipped DM3, but it seems they're quite popular in China.




Almost 180USD. Looks a little steap for a SIDY.


----------



## sodesuka

hal rockwell said:


> Almost 180USD. Looks a little steap for a SIDY.


It seems that's just the aliexpress seller hasn't applied the obligatory 'discount', it's around $90 on taobao.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

sodesuka said:


> It seems that's just the aliexpress seller hasn't applied the obligatory 'discount', it's around $90 on taobao.




What obligatory discount?


----------



## sodesuka

hal rockwell said:


> What obligatory discount?


 

 Almost all items I've seen in taobao and aliexpress always have perpetual discount for their prices, it's virtually the real price while the initial price is listed just to give buyers, especially first time buyers, illusion that they're getting a bargain.
  
 Here's the DM4 listing at mistertao http://mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/522038606190.html
  
 The aliexpress one will probably be updated to that 'discounted price' before long.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

sodesuka said:


> Almost all items I've seen in taobao and aliexpress always have perpetual discount for their prices, it's virtually the real price while the initial price is listed just to give buyers, especially first time buyers, illusion that they're getting a bargain.
> 
> Here's the DM4 listing at mistertao http://mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/522038606190.html
> 
> The aliexpress one will probably be updated to that 'discounted price' before long.




That might explain why almost all items on AliExpress have listings with reasonable prices and listings with prices two, three times higher.


----------



## TwinACStacks

stilleh said:


> Can anyone recommend a pair of closed over the ear headphones (I have BIG ears so the pads need to be big to fit them) that is worth it?
> 
> I have Bowers & Wilkins P7 atm but the pads are way too small...
> 
> Not a basshead. Listen to everything from melodic death metal to Pavarotti and House


 






 Senn. HD295, 600, 650. They should fit. I would also recommend momentums but I understand they are rather small inside the pads. If you want a Brighter sound Then AKG. Starting with the 701 and work upward numerically. Some of these require shopping as they vary greatly and can get rather pricey.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

sodesuka said:


> Sidy/BGVP DM4
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-BGVP-DM4-Professional-Audiophile-Metal-In-ear-Earphone-Top-Sound-Quality-DIY-Earphones-HIFI/1825606_32476964036.html
> 
> The shell looks similar to LG Quadbeat 3. Anyone buying? I wasn't impressed with DM2 so I skipped DM3, but it seems they're quite popular in China.


 

 They look strikingly similar to the KZ-C56R.
  
 Take a look......
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-2014-New-KZ-C56R-GK-ring-balancing-in-ear-earphones-heatshrinked-super-elevation-full/1949188103.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.26.nLWnWu&ws_ab_test=201526_0,201527_0_71_72_73_74_75,201409_0
  
 Don't know if the DM4 is worth that price when I can get the KZ-C56R.


----------



## Inszy

stilleh said:


> Can anyone recommend a pair of closed over the ear headphones (I have BIG ears so the pads need to be big to fit them) that is worth it?
> 
> I have Bowers & Wilkins P7 atm but the pads are way too small...
> 
> Not a basshead. Listen to everything from melodic death metal to Pavarotti and House


 
 Ultrasone Ed.5 
  
 For less price: Brainwavz HM5, AKG K550, Beyerdynamic DT150, Takstar PRO80 with HM5 earpads and mods.


----------



## sodesuka

1clearhead said:


> They look strikingly similar to the KZ-C56R.
> 
> Take a look......
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-2014-New-KZ-C56R-GK-ring-balancing-in-ear-earphones-heatshrinked-super-elevation-full/1949188103.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.26.nLWnWu&ws_ab_test=201526_0,201527_0_71_72_73_74_75,201409_0
> ...


 

 Hmm, I guess since they look similar they must sound the same.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

The Sidy DM4 just dropped to 55USD.


----------



## Grayson73

$55 for Ali CKR9LTD:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Arriva-CKR9LTD-In-ear-Earbud-Sound-Isolating-Legendary-Performance-Headsets-With-Enhanced-Bass-Earphone/32476508201.html


----------



## peter123

My Axgio Sprint Bluetooth IEM review is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/axgio-sprint-sound-isolating-sport-stereo-bluetooth-4-1-headphone-adjustable-memory-wire-security-fit-design-ipx4-sweat-proof-8h-battery-life-apt-x-wireless-earbuds-earphone-earpiece-headset-with-mic-black/reviews/14073


----------



## Lifted Andreas

1clearhead said:


> They look strikingly similar to the KZ-C56R.
> 
> Take a look......
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-2014-New-KZ-C56R-GK-ring-balancing-in-ear-earphones-heatshrinked-super-elevation-full/1949188103.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.26.nLWnWu&ws_ab_test=201526_0,201527_0_71_72_73_74_75,201409_0
> ...




Wow might pull the trigger on those.

Anyone actually have them?


----------



## iLovePanda265

What do you guys think is the best iem under around $20 that has tight bass and a mid forward sound (kinda IM03-esque) Im looking for something with a similar sound signature to my IM03s to bring to school and throw around. Obviously I dont expect them to be as good but just similar. I currently have the Zircons but theyre alittle more bass heavy than I like for my everyday sound.


----------



## joemama

ilovepanda265 said:


> What do you guys think is the best iem under around $20 that has tight bass and a mid forward sound (kinda IM03-esque) Im looking for something with a similar sound signature to my IM03s to bring to school and throw around. Obviously I dont expect them to be as good but just similar. I currently have the Zircons but theyre alittle more bass heavy than I like for my everyday sound.


 

 Have you tried them with different tips yet? Zircons are very tip dependent. I tried them with Auvios and with stock tips and they were really bassy, particularly in the mid-bass. Switching to a CX-300 clone cut the bass considerably; spinfits and sony islolation tips did likewise. Check it out and see what you think.


----------



## iLovePanda265

Yea i currently have large spiral dots on them its not so much that the bass is overkill I just want something with more mid emphasis and less splashy treble plus I never received my ED10s so after I get a refund I wanted to buy a new pair of iems anyways. I totally love the Zircons I just want another cheap iem that offers a different sound signature.


----------



## destrozer

lebjam said:


> Found a new bluetooth headset called Axgio Sprint from gizchina, price and sepcs all seems good, even can free ship by DHL if you use their $2 coupon code. How to compare with other sport headset like QY7 or bluedio models, not really confirm this brand is trustworhty.
> 
> http://www.gizchina.com/2015/09/18/axgio-sprint-40-splash-proof-bluetooth-earbuds-with-mic/


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> My Axgio Sprint Bluetooth IEM review is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/axgio-sprint-sound-isolating-sport-stereo-bluetooth-4-1-headphone-adjustable-memory-wire-security-fit-design-ipx4-sweat-proof-8h-battery-life-apt-x-wireless-earbuds-earphone-earpiece-headset-with-mic-black/reviews/14073


 
  
 A review was posted a few posts up before your question.


----------



## aaDee

Now this is something interesting.
  
 http://mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/520377608321.html
  


  
 Packaging is unique for sure.


----------



## Inszy

What a stupid design...


----------



## yannnniez

Hi all, 
  
 Looking to go for a crazy spree on taobao.
  
 Could you guys recommend the best bang for your buck chinese bluetooth headphones and also non-bluetooth IEMs?  This list is too long.


----------



## RedTwilight

yannnniez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to go for a crazy spree on taobao.
> 
> Could you guys recommend the best bang for your buck chinese bluetooth headphones and also non-bluetooth IEMs?  This list is too long.


 
  
 Non bluetooth: KZ ED9, ED10, ANV, ATE, ZS1
  
 But my personal favourite is still Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## peter123

Dunu DN-1000 @ $150!
  
 http://www.mp4nation.net/dunu-dn-1000-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-iem-earphones


----------



## Gracesheng

Yes, i am fine, why i quoted you? let me think about that


----------



## Gracesheng

why you want non-bluetooth ?


----------



## 1clearhead

ilovepanda265 said:


> What do you guys think is the best iem under around $20 that has tight bass and a mid forward sound (kinda IM03-esque) Im looking for something with a similar sound signature to my IM03s to bring to school and throw around. Obviously I dont expect them to be as good but just similar. I currently have the Zircons but theyre alittle more bass heavy than I like for my everyday sound.


 
  
 I would also suggest to you the ROCK MULA. They come in blackgrey or gold/white.
  
http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521864409192.html
  
 ......less emphasis on heavy bass, but has a nice tight sub-bass/bass response and also provides very clear midrange and treble.


----------



## devo396

Just received my alickr9ltd.
They sound great but I'm pretty sure it's not a genuine product.
The earphones itself sound amazing, a lot better than my zircons but judging by the box and its poor print quality its not a genuine product.
Although they sound so good that they might be using genuine drivers etc.
Definitely worth their price.


----------



## eaglearrow

devo396 said:


> Just received my alickr9ltd.
> They sound great but I'm pretty sure it's not a genuine product.
> The earphones itself sound amazing, a lot better than my zircons but judging by the box and its poor print quality its not a genuine product.
> Although they sound so good that they might be using genuine drivers etc.
> Definitely worth their price.


 
 Well buddy, that's the question here. There are speculations and talks (both in here and in discovery thread) about, weather the box and pouch were manufactured locally outside to sell these rejected (possibly genuine) LTD's as new pairs.


----------



## devo396

I'm not too bothered about box or anything else so overall I'm very happy with my purchase. 
 You could call me a basshead, I really liked Piston 2.1's and Zircons and although there is not as much bass here I like them better!
 I don't know a lot of your audiophile terms but these sound wider? It's like ckr9ltd are 5.1 and all the other earphones I had were 2.1, pretty much


----------



## eaglearrow

devo396 said:


> I'm not too bothered about box or anything else so overall I'm very happy with my purchase.
> You could call me a basshead, I really liked Piston 2.1's and Zircons and although there is not as much bass here I like them better!
> I don't know a lot of your audiophile terms but these sound wider? It's like ckr9ltd are 5.1 and all the other earphones I had were 2.1, pretty much


 
 im not an audiophile by a long shot.. but i believe the word you are searching for is soundstage and imaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes. They are just spectacular.


----------



## Bananiq

all this CKR9LTD talk make me wanna pull the trigger and see how can it compare to imho soundstage king, modded R2A or VE Duke that I currently have on a loan


----------



## slowpickr

bananiq said:


> all this CKR9LTD talk make me wanna pull the trigger and see how can it compare to imho soundstage king, modded R2A or VE Duke that I currently have on a loan




Go ahead and pull the trigger. It's only money...


----------



## earfonia

1clearhead said:


> I would also suggest to you the ROCK MULA. They come in blackgrey or gold/white.
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521864409192.html
> 
> ......less emphasis on heavy bass, but has a nice tight sub-bass/bass response and also provides very clear midrange and treble.


 
  
 Rock Mula looks pretty cool!
 Which one more bassy, Rock Mula or Zircon?
 Thanks!


----------



## sodesuka

bananiq said:


> all this CKR9LTD talk make me wanna pull the trigger and see how can it compare to imho soundstage king, modded R2A or VE Duke that I currently have on a loan


 

 ALILTD's soundstage doesn't compare to R2Pro, so I imagine it won't really be a race either with R2A, heck it doesn't even compare to properly amped E80. It still has different presentation and signature than R2 family though so you may still find it refreshing to listen.
  
 I couldn't live with the fit at all, so I had sold mine.


----------



## RedJohn456

bananiq said:


> all this CKR9LTD talk make me wanna pull the trigger and see how can it compare to imho soundstage king, modded R2A or VE Duke that I currently have on a loan


 

 You have the duke? Would love to read what you think of it


----------



## yangian

devo396 said:


> I'm not too bothered about box or anything else so overall I'm very happy with my purchase.
> You could call me a basshead, I really liked Piston 2.1's and Zircons and although there is not as much bass here I like them better!
> I don't know a lot of your audiophile terms but these sound wider? It's like ckr9ltd are 5.1 and all the other earphones I had were 2.1, pretty much


 
 There is none help just say something is much better or give a nonsense score without any explanation. If you were not sure what did it mean sound wider or if it sounds wider, how can we trust what you said? Moreover, I want to remind here that please do not comfuse sound signature and sound quality.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> ALILTD's soundstage doesn't compare to R2Pro, so I imagine it won't really be a race either with R2A, heck it doesn't even compare to properly amped E80. It still has different presentation and signature than R2 family though so you may still find it refreshing to listen.
> 
> I couldn't live with the fit at all, so I had sold mine. h34r:




I agree, soundstage width is not the strongest part on the CKR series. It's decent but nothing special.


----------



## sodesuka

peter123 said:


> I agree, soundstage width is not the strongest part on the CKR series. It's decent but nothing special.


 

 I can neither agree or disagree since we're still not sure if the ALI CKRs sound the same as the real ones, regardless whether it sounds good or not.


----------



## yangian

I'm so sorry, Guys! I recommanded the Yinjw IE800, but now I'm very frustrated with it. It's sound quality is great enough, but I feel more and more its sound is just not right. It sounds weird. It's not a problem of sound signature. I have warm, balanced, v-shape headphones, both IEMs and open fulls. I know what a correct sound should be. 
 My feeling now:
 Away from those Chinese DIY products. If you do not want to invest much on headphones, buy those budgeted Chinese brands, like KE, Rock. If you wan to burn money, just invest on those expensive, but renowned products. I just found it just wasted money on those budgeted products if you are listening to those high end products. To myself, I buy several KZ products and all gave away except the ATE for running use. Even the recent extremely impressived Zircons, it's still far away from IE80 and have no time to listen to it.


----------



## yangian

sodesuka said:


> I can neither agree or disagree since we're still not sure if the ALI CKRs sound the same as the real ones, regardless whether it sounds good or not.


 
 I think what Peter has is genuine product.


----------



## sodesuka

yangian said:


> I think what Peter has is genuine product.


 

 I know but the one I had/ALI-CKR is still unclear.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just the Fact that they are called Devil Horns or represent anything even vaguely Satanic would prevent their entrance into our household.
  
 It's hard enough to keep the enemy at bay without giving him any additional footholds, I WON'T GET POLITICAL...
  








 TWIN


----------



## LaurenceF

So, I got the Havi B3 Pro 1's for a review. Expect one in a day or two, and then a follow-up with a real amp.


----------



## TwinACStacks

laurencef said:


> So, I got the Havi B3 Pro 1's for a review. Expect one in a day or two, and then a follow-up with a real amp.


 





 They're Okay. Very Balanced Flat EQ + Large soundstage. They are quite hard to drive. By the time you get them to a decent Volume then EQ in a little Bass they distort. This was with a GOOD Player, Amp and Hi Res Material. Before you ask.
  
 JMHO
  
 Some Love these.
  








 TWIN


----------



## thatBeatsguy

laurencef said:


> So, I got the Havi B3 Pro 1's for a review. Expect one in a day or two, and then a follow-up with a real amp.


 
 Might wanna edit this then, since the cat is obviously out of the bag:


----------



## eaglearrow

yangian said:


> There is none help just say something is much better or give a nonsense score without any explanation. If you were not sure what did it mean sound wider or if it sounds wider, how can we trust what you said? Moreover, I want to remind here that please do not comfuse sound signature and sound quality.


 

 Buddy, by 5.1 & 2.1 he was referring to 5.1 & 2.1 speaker systems. It had nothing to do with the score.


----------



## yangian

eaglearrow said:


> Buddy, by 5.1 & 2.1 he was referring to 5.1 & 2.1 speaker systems. It had nothing to do with the score.


 
 Ok. I have no experience of speakers, sorry. Even such a metaphor, I have no sense. It just as say much better, but much better of what.


----------



## Bananiq

Quote:


sodesuka said:


> ALILTD's soundstage doesn't compare to R2Pro, so I imagine it won't really be a race either with R2A, heck it doesn't even compare to properly amped E80. It still has different presentation and signature than R2 family though so you may still find it refreshing to listen.
> 
> I couldn't live with the fit at all, so I had sold mine.


 
  
 thanks for this, narrows it down.
  


redjohn456 said:


> You have the duke? Would love to read what you think of it


 
  
 Yes and I will post some pics/impressions in duke thread but I wanted to wait giving detailed impressions because the Dukes have channel imbalance in bass and low mids :/


----------



## TwinACStacks

eaglearrow said:


> Buddy, by 5.1 & 2.1 he was referring to 5.1 & 2.1 speaker systems. It had nothing to do with the score.


 





 Damn. I was ready to give 'em an 8.5 and a 9.2.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

earfonia said:


> Rock Mula looks pretty cool!
> Which one more bassy, Rock Mula or Zircon?
> Thanks!


 
  
 Definitely the Zircon's.
  


twinacstacks said:


> They're Okay. Very Balanced Flat EQ + Large soundstage. They are quite hard to drive. By the time you get them to a decent Volume then EQ in a little Bass they distort. This was with a GOOD Player, Amp and Hi Res Material. Before you ask.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ...


 
  
 Would love to see someone compare the Mula's with the Havi's. These push some serious soundstage with wide-bore silicone tips.


----------



## RedTwilight

bananiq said:


> all this CKR9LTD talk make me wanna pull the trigger and see how can it compare to imho soundstage king, modded R2A or VE Duke that I currently have on a loan


 
  
 Blasphemy! Everyone knows that the undoubted soundstage king is *HAVI B3*!! IMHO


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Definitely the Zircon's.
> 
> 
> Would love to see someone compare the Mula's with the Havi's. These push some serious soundstage with wide-bore silicone tips.




Your wish is my command 

It'll probably be another two weeks before the Mula's arrive though...


----------



## mochill

Sidy dm4, looks tempting


----------



## TwinACStacks

redtwilight said:


> Blasphemy! Everyone knows that the undoubted soundstage king is *HAVI B3*!! IMHO


 





 IF you can get them loud enough to actually hear them....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I would do that as well when my Mulas arrive BUT, Yangian has forbade me to make comparisons from memory. Since the Havis went Bye-Bye shortly after I bought them I guess my opinion is moot.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> I would do that as well when my Mulas arrive BUT, Yangian has forbade me to make comparisons from memory. Since the Havis went Bye-Bye shortly after I bought them I guess my opinion is moot.
> 
> TWIN




Sounds wise, I don't even trust my own audible memory (is that the correct phrase?)


----------



## Bananiq

redtwilight said:


> Blasphemy! Everyone knows that the undoubted soundstage king is *HAVI B3*!! IMHO


 

 Yes I know! I had them until someone stole them from me :/ However R2A surpasses them  imho


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Sounds wise, I don't even trust my own audible memory (is that the correct phrase?)


 





 Close enough.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> I would do that as well when my Mulas arrive BUT, Yangian has forbade me to make comparisons from memory. Since the Havis went Bye-Bye shortly after I bought them I guess my opinion is moot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, TWIN. I have an impression that you are 62 years old, right? I'm afraid to call you brother except you are a Christian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's not a forbiddance, just a suggestion. Love to have you guys at this community. Sweet...


----------



## mochill

The kz zs1 and ed11 looks good


----------



## rickdohc

slowpickr said:


> Go ahead and pull the trigger. It's only money...


 
  
 After 30 pages reading about this LTD's , thats all i needed to hear...* its only money*... so who gives........
 I hope they sound better than my old and beloved Ostrys, they kept me out of HI and was living a normal life until they got lost!




  
 Status: Trigger ¨has been Pulled!


----------



## slowpickr

rickdohc said:


> *Status: Trigger ¨has been Pulled!*


 
  
 Now that's the Head-Fi spirit!  Keep us posted.


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


>


 






 yangi, Brotherhood has NO religious boundries.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> yangi, Brotherhood has NO religious boundries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sure. But it has an age boundary in my culture. But if you don't care, surely my great pleasure to regard you as a brother!


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> Sure. But it has an age boundary in my culture. But if you don't care, surely my great pleasure to regard you as a brother!


 





 Sure thing Grasshopper. (I hope that reference doesn't go over your head)
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ap616

Hey guys, so I got my ALI-CKR9LTDs in today. Ordered them off Aliexpress for $54! First purchase from there as well.
 They seem very well built and premium as @Hisoundfi stated. Great attention to detail in the design it seems. Mine have just a few very minor paint scuffs as others have stated. Haven't burned them in like others which have said may be necessary(whether you believe in it or not doesn't pertain).
  
 Out of the box/on first listen... Good impressions. Comparing them to the Duoza they have similar bass extension and quantity in impact, and the quality is very similar. Maybe a hair better quality, but will need more time for comparison.
 The lower mids are pretty prominent like the Duoza, which gives them a nice warm tonality for the lower half of the sound signature.
 The mid-mids are similar in forwardness to the Duoza.
 The upper mids and lower treble however are brighter/more shouty than the Duoza, but again not by a whole lot.
 However, the Duoza has more upper treble presence to my ears than the ALI-CKR9LTD. Duoza has a little peaky upper treble I think, but don't know if people focus on that much as it's not a prominent part of the signature usually. 
  
 Soundstage width is less than the Duoza. Not bad and above average, just not super great or anything. Duoza has great soundstage width, but not amazing! or anything like my Sony MDR-MA900.
 The soundstage depth and imaging is superb on the ALI-CKR9LTD though. I think it even surpasses the Duoza(notably the imaging), which I already view as fantastic in this department.
 The timbre is pretty good, especially in cymbals. Rock and Alternative sound pretty dang good on these!!! And it handles all the EDM and Dubstep I listen to great as well. I don't think it beats the Zero Audio Duoza/Tenore timbre though fwiw.
  
 I'm anticipating @lalala6's impressions/comparison!
  
 I did my bass extension test with this song and it passed well; similar to Duoza with maybe a hair more extension:
  

  
  
  
 This rock song that @Hisoundfi shared once sounds good with ALI-CKR9LTD!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Great impressions. Mine arrived too and while I haven't spent much time with them, I can't really disagree with anything you've said.ap616


----------



## Nrocket

Money no object what is the best in ear and over ear finds so far in this thread?


----------



## Whitigir

nrocket said:


> Money no object what is the best in ear and over ear finds so far in this thread?




JH Layla Angie from Astell&Kern Limited edition


----------



## RedJohn456

nrocket said:


> Money no object what is the best in ear and over ear finds so far in this thread?


 

 if we are sticking to the whole chinese theme, Noble Audio is based out of China is it not? And so is Lear Audio along with Unique Melody


----------



## earfonia

1clearhead said:


> Definitely the Zircon's.
> 
> 
> Would love to see someone compare the Mula's with the Havi's. These push some serious soundstage with wide-bore silicone tips.




Thanks!
Just ordered both Zircon and Mula  
Curious how they sound.

Will borrow @RedTwilight Havi and compare them


----------



## kaiteck

Anyone here can recommend a very cheap usb dac? My desktop headphone port died. My iem is $10 kz ate


----------



## RedJohn456

kaiteck said:


> Anyone here can recommend a very cheap usb dac? My desktop headphone port died. My iem is $10 kz ate


 

 SMSL M2. You will be set with that for a LONG ass time. I still use mine, very clear and transparent. Amp isn't half bad, but it has line out and optical out so you can add an amp later if need be.


----------



## pat1984

I have been enjoying the ALI CKR9LTD for a few days now. Today I compared the CKR9LTD with my beloved A83 and right out of the gate I can say that the A83 is a much nicer sounding pair. But I guess you all expected that already. The A83 can mop the floor with the CKR9LTD when it comes to soundstage and treble extension. Although the clarity of the CKR is quite good, the A83 is at least one tier higher. Only things going for the the CKR is the tight bass and the mid forward sound. The A83 bass is more thunderous but the CKR bass is a little tighter. Listening to vocal heavy songs like "baset hound" by Jillete Johnson or "someone like you" by Adele, the CKR sound really good while the A83 sound a little mid recessed. But anything which needs a good soundstage falls flat on its face with the CKR compared to the A83. Listening to "Dido live at Brixton academy", I felt something is a little off with the CKR. The instrument positioning is great and accurate with both but the atmosphere seems to be missing with the CKR while the A83 makes it feel like a live performance, if that makes any sense. The A83 is a little warmer sounding compared to the CKR as well.
  
 In terms of fit and isolation, the CKR is much better than the A83 for me. Though the under ear cabling of the CKR makes it much more microphonic and more prone to tugs and pulls for me.
  
 All these are my personal opinion and like everything else in the world of headphones and sound your experience may be completely different. Hope to do some more comparisons soon. Will keep you guys posted if I have anything new to report.
  
 P.S. I used spiral dot tips on both and Fiio X3 DAP as my source.


----------



## earfonia

kaiteck said:


> Anyone here can recommend a very cheap usb dac? My desktop headphone port died. My iem is $10 kz ate




How about Fiio Q1...


----------



## kaiteck

Can recommend under $20..? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn71

kaiteck said:


> Can recommend under $20..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


 
 check behringer uca202 or used hifiman hm101....if you don't find them in your place, click the link below for muse audio (USB/DAC).
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MUSE-Audio-X5-Mini-Hifi-USB-DAC-PCM2704-Sound-Card-Board-silver/32343036533.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.126.9cNMYG&ws_ab_test=201526_4,201527_2_71_72_73_74_75,201409_2


----------



## Hisoundfi

Another day, another review...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/axgio-sprint-sound-isolating-sport-stereo-bluetooth-4-1-headphone-adjustable-memory-wire-security-fit-design-ipx4-sweat-proof-8h-battery-life-apt-x-wireless-earbuds-earphone-earpiece-headset-with-mic-black/reviews/14084
  
 Peter did a great job covering these, but here's my two cents on them. Enjoy!


----------



## soundaware

Another new high sound quality DAP of Soundaware: Esther http://www.head-fi.org/t/750875

  
 Does anyone hear or try it?


----------



## sodesuka

Macaw had a child with Westone, RT10 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-NEW-Original-MACAW-RT10-HIFI-Headset-All-metal-HIFI-Earphones-Bass-Sports-Headphones-In-Ear/1825606_32479546347.html
  
 KZ HDS1? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Latest-Design-KZ-HDS1-Miniature-Earphones-100-Original-KZ-Headphones-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-HIFI/1825606_32479302753.html


----------



## Trapok

sodesuka said:


> Macaw had a child with Westone, RT10 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-NEW-Original-MACAW-RT10-HIFI-Headset-All-metal-HIFI-Earphones-Bass-Sports-Headphones-In-Ear/1825606_32479546347.html
> 
> KZ HDS1? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Latest-Design-KZ-HDS1-Miniature-Earphones-100-Original-KZ-Headphones-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-HIFI/1825606_32479302753.html



Grrrr,i think i ll buy both


----------



## ozkan

They claim it has an anti bacterial surface.


----------



## pat1984

Okay another comparison - ATH IM50 vs ALI CKR9LTD:
  
 Vocals are much more forward on the CKR while the IM50 has them very much recessed. Songs like "someone like you" by Adele sound a little lacking with the IM50 in comparison. The clarity is at an entirely different level with the CKR. Listening to the album "True" by Avicii shows that the CKR is much clear sounding. Its strange that the treble is cleaner but somehow sounds a little less emphasized on the CKR9 while the IM50 sounds much more congested in spite of the treble being a little more forward. The bass of the CKR is better than that of the IM50 as well. For me the IM50 has some bass bleed which is totally absent with the CKR. The drum beats at the end of the song "Dear Boy" by Avicii is almost as hard hitting with both, with the CKR being maybe a tad bit tighter. Dido's "Dont leave home" sound a lot cleaner with the CKR with a leaner sounding presentation while IM50 is more dark and a little congested to my ears. "Billy Jean" by Michael Jackson sound absolutely awesome with the CKR. The soundstage is also much better compared to the IM50 but I think the IM50 has one of the narrowest soundstages out of all my IEMs. Overall I would say that sound quality of the CKR is a huge step up compared to the IM50. The CKR has a much more balanced and mature sound with better clarity compared to the IM50.
  
 Build quality wise, the IM50 is built like a tank and the CKR seems a lot more fragile. I mean CKR is built very well but cannot compare to the IM50 which to me seems like unbreakable... Also the microphonics is much higher with the CKR as I had already mentioned in my last post.
  
 For me the CKR is well worth the money I paid and may be one of the best bargains I have ever got. Again these are just my personal opinion, YMMV. All my listening was done with the Fiio X3. These impressions were with filters being removed from the IM50.


----------



## destrozer

soundaware said:


> Another new high sound quality DAP of Soundaware: Esther http://www.head-fi.org/t/750875
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone hear or try it?




Yes, I've heard them. They're excellent SQ wise, but the UI is very unusable.


----------



## sodesuka

destrozer said:


> Yes, I've heard them. They're excellent SQ wise, but the UI is very unusable.


 

 Oh, was interested with Esther though they don't have any presence in my country so it ended as just interest. How was it with R2Pro? I'm thinking that the analog edition with the reportedly forward mid would do well with it.


----------



## ozkan

pat1984 said:


> Okay another comparison - ATH IM50 vs ALI CKR9LTD:
> 
> Vocals are much more forward on the CKR while the IM50 has them very much recessed. Songs like "someone like you" by Adele sound a little lacking with the IM50 in comparison. The clarity is at an entirely different level with the CKR. Listening to the album "True" by Avicii shows that the CKR is much clear sounding. Its strange that the treble is cleaner but somehow sounds a little less emphasized on the CKR9 while the IM50 sounds much more congested in spite of the treble being a little more forward. The bass of the CKR is better than that of the IM50 as well. For me the IM50 has some bass bleed which is totally absent with the CKR. The drum beats at the end of the song "Dear Boy" by Avicii is almost as hard hitting with both, with the CKR being maybe a tad bit tighter. Dido's "Dont leave home" sound a lot cleaner with the CKR with a leaner sounding presentation while IM50 is more dark and a little congested to my ears. "Billy Jean" by Michael Jackson sound absolutely awesome with the CKR. The soundstage is also much better compared to the IM50 but I think the IM50 has one of the narrowest soundstages out of all my IEMs. Overall I would say that sound quality of the CKR is a huge step up compared to the IM50. The CKR has a much more balanced and mature sound with better clarity compared to the IM50.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear that they are better sounding iem than IM50 w/o filters. I'm sure I will like them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ozkan said:


> Glad to hear that they are better sounding iem than IM50 w/o filters. I'm sure I will like them.




They are pretty awesome man. Definitely pick up a pair of you haven't already. Well worth the cost.


----------



## ozkan

b9scrambler said:


> They are pretty awesome man. Definitely pick up a pair of you haven't already. Well worth the cost.


 
  
 I've already ordered one from aliexpress. Should be getting them next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Are they better than your FXH30 man?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## B9Scrambler

ozkan said:


> I've already ordered one from aliexpress. Should be getting them next week
> 
> Are they better than your FXH30 man?   ​




Awesome! Hope you like them.

They're very, very different. The JVCs have more enhanced bass and treble, with less forward mids. 

The JVCs definitely have quicker bass, but the CKR9s are no slouch. The JVCs are also more detailed and resolving, up top at least. Bass quality between the two is similar and both are excellent. Due to my current cold I can't really tell which "wins" here. Mids on the LTDs are just sublime. On another level vs. all other iems I've tried. 

Which do I prefer? Don't know yet. They're both way better than their price tags would suggest (I paid ~60 something Canadian each). Due to their wildly different signatures I'd say they compliment more than compete.

The FXH30, LTDs, VSonic AN16 (which I've recently started to adore), Sony AS800AP, and NarMoo W1M make for a pretty badass lineup of quality, reasonably inexpensive earphones with varying signatures.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sodesuka said:


> Macaw had a child with Westone, RT10 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-NEW-Original-MACAW-RT10-HIFI-Headset-All-metal-HIFI-Earphones-Bass-Sports-Headphones-In-Ear/1825606_32479546347.html
> 
> KZ HDS1? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Latest-Design-KZ-HDS1-Miniature-Earphones-100-Original-KZ-Headphones-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-HIFI/1825606_32479302753.html


The Macaws look really cool. 

I'm not 100 percent sure the KZ hds1 is authentic kz though. I will try to find out more and get back to you guys. 

A resent trend has been sellers adding kz to their title to attract attention.


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> Awesome! Hope you like them.
> 
> They're very, very different. The JVCs have more enhanced bass and treble, with less forward mids.
> 
> ...


 
 Told ya u'd love them LTD's..


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglearrow said:


> Told ya u'd love them LTD's..




Once impressions started rolling in there were few doubts I would dislike em


----------



## FullCircle

redjohn456 said:


> if we are sticking to the whole chinese theme,* Noble Audio *is based out of China is it not? And so is Lear Audio along with Unique Melody


 
  
  
 Noble Audio is registered in USA, production takes place in three different countries. Both the owners of Noble are US citizens.....


----------



## pat1984

So still no comparison of the ALI CKR9LTD with the ATH CKR9LTD? I am really looking forward to knowing if its the real thing...


----------



## sodesuka

Well FWIW, the person who has bought my ALI LTD has had the genuine CKR9LTD at some point, he notes that the ALI one is lighter. He doesn't want to comment on the sound until after it's been fully burned-in though (mine only has around 50 hours).


----------



## Selenium

sodesuka said:


> Well FWIW, the person who has bought my ALI LTD has had the genuine CKR9LTD at some point, he notes that the ALI one is lighter. He doesn't want to comment on the sound until after it's been fully burned-in though (mine only has around 50 hours).


 
  
 Has this person actually weighed them or are they going off of memory?


----------



## sodesuka

selenium said:


> Has this person actually weighed them or are they going off of memory?


 

 He has Ortofon Q7 as a reference point. Also I remember seeing someone noted that the ALTD is lighter than his/her genuine CKR9 in this thread or the discovery thread.


----------



## Selenium

Bought that new Macaw!
  
 Now the wait begins...


----------



## jant71

Wow, a new Macaw! It looks quite nice!! I was wrong when I said to someone that carbon nanotubes were probably dead. Carbon nano-fiber is probably the same thing without saying it exactly.
  
 What was the damage to the wallet there??


----------



## sodesuka

hisoundfi said:


> The Macaws look really cool.
> 
> I'm not 100 percent sure the KZ hds1 is authentic kz though. I will try to find out more and get back to you guys.
> 
> A resent trend has been sellers adding kz to their title to attract attention.


 
 Yeah, KZ said that ED10 was their last traditional phones or something like that. Then again, I have a feeling that ZN1 didn't perform as well as they thought and they might be thinking their strategy over.
  
  
 I've just checked their official tmall store and it's there https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-b.w4011-10484852477.56.9CzkpL&id=522569365805&rn=897b6f054ea62b1110fc122f0c4ac758&abbucket=15&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 Looks like it's genuine.


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> Wow, a new Macaw! It looks quite nice!! I was wrong when I said to someone that carbon nanotubes were probably dead. Carbon nano-fiber is probably the same thing without saying it exactly.
> 
> What was the damage to the wallet there??


 
  
 $56.
  
 I have no idea what they're going to sound like.


----------



## B9Scrambler

selenium said:


> $56.
> 
> I have no idea what they're going to sound like.




Hopefully as good as their first effort at the very least


----------



## robervaul

sodesuka said:


> Yeah, KZ said that ED10 was their last traditional phones or something like that. Then again, I have a feeling that ZN1 didn't perform as well as they thought and they might be thinking their strategy over.
> 
> 
> I've just checked their official tmall store and it's there https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-b.w4011-10484852477.56.9CzkpL&id=522569365805&rn=897b6f054ea62b1110fc122f0c4ac758&abbucket=15&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
> ...


 

 KZ HDS1 Shell diameter, I believe that equal or slightly larger than do Tenore.


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> Well FWIW, the person who has bought my ALI LTD has had the genuine CKR9LTD at some point, he notes that the ALI one is lighter. He doesn't want to comment on the sound until after it's been fully burned-in though (mine only has around 50 hours).







selenium said:


> Has this person actually weighed them or are they going off of memory?




Fwiw my Ltd's has the same weight as my CKR9's (12 g) which makes sense since they both has aluminum housing. The CKR10's are noticeable heavier.


----------



## Ap616

peter123 said:


> Fwiw my Ltd's has the same weight as my CKR9's (12 g) which makes sense since they both has aluminum housing. The CKR10's are noticeable heavier.




My ALI-CKR9LTD are decently light. I did note the weight as well when I got them. Hmm, I thought these were plastic. If I kind of lightly hit them together, there is a bit of a metallic clank but only where the AT logo is. Peter, is all of the red part on the design aluminum or just the circle part with the logo on it?..

Here's a few pictures I was gonna put up with my impressions from the other day, but didn't. Just in case anybody wants to see them more...


----------



## jant71

Must have been more recent but hadn't seen the Macaw in black...
  




 Liking it over the look of the silver.
  
 As for the RT-10




 Wish it would have been blue for the third color with the black and red inserts. Still cool though.


----------



## Whitigir

ap616 said:


> My ALI-CKR9LTD are decently light. I did note the weight as well when I got them. Hmm, I thought these were plastic. If I kind of lightly hit them together, there is a bit of a metallic clank but only where the AT logo is. Peter, is all of the red part on the design aluminum or just the circle part with the logo on it?..
> 
> Here's a few pictures I was gonna put up with my impressions from the other day, but didn't. Just in case anybody wants to see them more...




Authentic LE CKR9 is all aluminum+titanium housing....if I remember correctly ...the regular one only has the AT in metal, plastic on the rest.....


----------



## B9Scrambler

whitigir said:


> Authentic LE CKR9 is all aluminum+titanium housing....if I remember correctly ...the regular one only has the AT in metal, plastic on the rest.....


 
  
 I know for sure mine are metal....already knicked em somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can see the shine beneath.


----------



## peter123

The CKR9's and Ltd's are made of aluminum, only the round pary on the back is aluminum (easiest to see on the regular ones as it's the silver colored part). The CKR10's are made of titanium in the same way.


----------



## Ap616

whitigir said:


> Authentic LE CKR9 is all aluminum+titanium housing....if I remember correctly ...the regular one only has the AT in metal, plastic on the rest.....



+


b9scrambler said:


> I know for sure mine are metal....already knicked em somehow   You can see the shine beneath.



+


peter123 said:


> The CKR9's and Ltd's are made of aluminum, only the round pary on the back is aluminum (easiest to see on the regular ones as it's the silver colored part). The CKR10's are made of titanium in the same way.




Thanks for the clarification guys! I'm not sure how to tell if mine are metal or not. They probably are, but dunno...


----------



## peter123

ap616 said:


> +
> +
> Thanks for the clarification guys! I'm not sure how to tell if mine are metal or not. They probably are, but dunno...




Just put your teeth against them snd you'll know


----------



## Ap616

peter123 said:


> Just put your teeth against them snd you'll know



Haha! Sounds feasible.


----------



## peter123

ap616 said:


> Haha! Sounds feasible.




Lol, yes but it works. Don't bite though


----------



## Tom22

brainwavz is certainly churning them out quickly! 
  
 thoughts anyone?


----------



## r0msk1

Hi!

Not-so-new newbie here in HeadFi.

I just placed my order on KZ ATE last night.

Any other recommendation for BudgetFi?


----------



## waynes world

tom22 said:


> brainwavz is certainly churning them out quickly!
> 
> thoughts anyone?


 
  
 Well, as long as they're churning stuff out that's better than the R1's, that would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously, I'm not familiar with what they have been churning out since the R1's. Anything really good?


----------



## Tom22

waynes world said:


> Well, as long as they're churning stuff out that's better than the R1's, that would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 my favorite sounding from them so far is the R3s and the Jives
  
 both are just slightly lean for me
  
 the R3s is a like a much better built re400 (but its odd shape and fit may put some people off)
  
 the jives is a cheaper (new) offering from them, i think its like 30$ but it took me by surprise. nice and clean with a upper midrange spike similar to the dunu titan 1s (vaguely comparing them), quite clean.
  
  which for me anyway was easily alleviated with the double flange vsonic tips


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> I know for sure mine are metal....already knicked em somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I knicked mine too and yep, they are alumunium.


----------



## waynes world

tom22 said:


> my favorite sounding from them so far is the R3s and the Jives
> 
> both are just slightly lean for me
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good stuff - thanks! Apart from the milk jug shape of the R3's, I had read good things about their sound. I haven't heard about the jives, so that 's interesting, especially for $30!
  
 Here's to hoping that the new offerings have some meaning as well (they look good).


----------



## Tom22

waynes world said:


> Good stuff - thanks! Apart from the milk jug shape of the R3's, I had read good things about their sound. I haven't heard about the jives, so that 's interesting, especially for $30!
> 
> Here's to hoping that the new offerings have some meaning as well (they look good).


 
  
 yea the shape of the R3s is quite odd. and the nozzle is a  it too fat. but they certainly sound good, nicely transparent and light.
  
 the jives play nicely with my S3 (yea i'm still using a S3 in this day and age) with full functionality, the buttons are easier to "feel" then my xiaomi piston 3s (which feels like i'm guessing which button i'm pressing at times)


----------



## waynes world

tom22 said:


> yea the shape of the R3s is quite odd. and the nozzle is a  it too fat. but they certainly sound good, nicely transparent and light.
> 
> the jives play nicely with my S3 *(yea i'm still using a S3 in this day and age*) with full functionality, the buttons are easier to "feel" then my xiaomi piston 3s (which feels like i'm guessing which button i'm pressing at times)


 
  
 Well, I was using an S2 until about 6 months ago. Stupid three year contract finally expired (thank goodness they are two year contracts here now in Canada), and I was able to get an S5. Not sure of the sound quality (although I suspect good), but I love it's camera, and I really love the fact that it's water proof - I tested that a few times accidentally this summer lol.


----------



## knightskid

The case have a little damage at the side which is still acceptable.

One side of the earphone has a bit of paint drop which is still acceptable.

Lastly, would like to know for the filter at the nozzle as shown in the last photo, one of it is torn and hang it inside, Is that just a protective layer? Can i just remove it?


----------



## ozkan

knightskid said:


> The case have a little damage at the side which is still acceptable.
> 
> One side of the earphone has a bit of paint drop which is still acceptable.
> 
> Lastly, would like to know for the filter at the nozzle as shown in the last photo, one of it is torn and hang it inside, Is that just a protective layer? Can i just remove it?


 
  
 Are they from Ali? How do they sound? You can use a needle to lift and stick back to the noozle.


----------



## pat1984

knightskid said:


> The case have a little damage at the side which is still acceptable.
> 
> One side of the earphone has a bit of paint drop which is still acceptable.
> 
> Lastly, would like to know for the filter at the nozzle as shown in the last photo, one of it is torn and hang it inside, Is that just a protective layer? Can i just remove it?


 

 The set I got did not have any tear in the carry case, neither any tear in the filter. Maybe you should talk to the seller.


----------



## knightskid

ozkan said:


> Are they from Ali? How do they sound? You can use a needle to lift and stick back to the noozle.




Yup...bought from Aliexpress. Will use the needle method. As for the sound, am still a newbie to give impression as this is the most expensive earphone i bought....and i can only compare with a few of kz model that i had bought. If want comparison, definitely ckr9ltd as this is the first time i felt the separation of the music, something like 3D feeling.


----------



## knightskid

pat1984 said:


> The set I got did not have any tear in the carry case, neither any tear in the filter. Maybe you should talk to the seller.




Have sent a message to the seller and wait for her reply. I am fine with the slight tear of the case and the paint chipoff on one of the earphone, just that i don't know whether i can accept the tear of the filter.


----------



## pat1984

knightskid said:


> Have sent a message to the seller and wait for her reply. I am fine with the slight tear of the case and the paint chipoff on one of the earphone, just that i don't know whether i can accept the tear of the filter.


 
 Yes exactly.. The torn filter is the one which would have me worried as well... Hope you get this sorted out soon...


----------



## lextheimpaler

I would never buy any China made equipment. Too many fakes.


----------



## peter123

lextheimpaler said:


> I would never buy any China made equipment. Too many fakes.




Lol, not much left to choose from then


----------



## lextheimpaler

peter123 said:


> Lol, not much left to choose from then


 

 Why do you say that? I have AK380/Chord Hugo/AK Layla. All not made in China!


----------



## peter123

lextheimpaler said:


> Why do you say that? I have AK380/Chord Hugo/AK Layla. All not made in China!




Tbh I find those kind of statements ridiculous. All manufacturers will have a certain percentage with faulty units. 

Also the specific product in question here is kind of selling at a "to good to be true " price and this may be the reason for that.


----------



## lextheimpaler

peter123 said:


> Tbh I find those kind of statements ridiculous. All manufacturers will have a certain percentage with faulty units.
> 
> Also the specific product in question here is kind of selling at a "to good to be true " price and this may be the reason for that.


 

 Its not ridiculous, it is well known that a lot of fake goods are made in China, and because I live in this part of the world, we have to be wary of how we part with our hard earned cash. Did you know there was a scandal a few years ago where fake milk powder was made and babies died because of it? I just wouldn't buy Chinese branded goods. Thats me.


----------



## sodesuka

And thanks for letting us know I guess?


----------



## Whitigir

lextheimpaler said:


> Its not ridiculous, it is well known that a lot of fake goods are made in China, and because I live in this part of the world, we have to be wary of how we part with our hard earned cash. Did you know there was a scandal a few years ago where fake milk powder was made and babies died because of it? I just wouldn't buy Chinese branded goods. Thats me.




Totally agreed, American has to be more cautious when approaching Chinese made products, especially from Ali-express. Unfortunately, there are only a few Asian countries that are trust worthy as of now, being Japan first, second by South Korea.


----------



## Whitigir

lextheimpaler said:


> I would never buy any China made equipment. Too many fakes.




Chinese made products are all depend on the brand and it quality control....take Apple for example


----------



## clee290

lextheimpaler said:


> Its not ridiculous, it is well known that a lot of fake goods are made in China, and because I live in this part of the world, we have to be wary of how we part with our hard earned cash. Did you know there was a scandal a few years ago where fake milk powder was made and babies died because of it? I just wouldn't buy Chinese branded goods. Thats me.


 

 Of course, you should be careful when buying stuff from China, but I find it weird to completely boycott anything made in China. It's one thing to buy a product by a Japanese company (for example, these CKR9LTDs from Audio Technica that people have been buying) from Aliexpress for a 'low' price. But it's another thing to buy a phone from a Chinese company like Xiaomi or Huawei. And also another thing to, for example, buy a phone from a US company that's manufactured in China, like Apple's iPhone or the upcoming Nexus 6P that is made by Huawei.


----------



## lextheimpaler

clee290 said:


> Of course, you should be careful when buying stuff from China, but I find it weird to completely boycott anything made in China. It's one thing to buy a product by a Japanese company (for example, these CKR9LTDs from Audio Technica that people have been buying) from Aliexpress for a 'low' price. But it's another thing to buy a phone from a Chinese company like Xiaomi or Huawei. And also another thing to, for example, buy a phone from a US company that's manufactured in China, like Apple's iPhone or the upcoming Nexus 6P that is made by Huawei.


 

 Obviously you can't avoid Made in China goods, I have an iPhone and of course its made in China. However given a choice between an AK player or Shanling one, or headphone by JH Audio or Hi-Fi man, I would go for the former.


----------



## clee290

lextheimpaler said:


> Obviously you can't avoid Made in China goods, I have an iPhone and of course its made in China. However given a choice between an AK player or Shanling one, or headphone by JH Audio or Hi-Fi man, I would go for the former.


 

 If A&K was a Chinese company and their products have the same reputation that they have now, would you avoid them?


----------



## peter123

lextheimpaler said:


> Its not ridiculous, it is well known that a lot of fake goods are made in China, and because I live in this part of the world, we have to be wary of how we part with our hard earned cash. Did you know there was a scandal a few years ago where fake milk powder was made and babies died because of it? I just wouldn't buy Chinese branded goods. Thats me.




Where do you think most of the parts in that Hugo of yours (and pretty much every other stuff you use every day) come from?

I also find it really bad taste to bring up something like the milk powder stuff in here. Not only is it totally irrelevant for what we're talking about here but with that kind of arguments one really would not be able to buy stuff from anywhere. 

I can't buy stuff made in Germany because VW cheat with pollution measurements. 

I can't buy stuff from the UK because of the mad cow disease. 

I can't buy stuff from The US because Coca-Cola made huge profits on selling Fanta to the Nazis during WW2.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ROTFLMAO


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> Where do you think most of the parts in that Hugo of yours (and pretty much every other stuff you use every day) come from?
> 
> I also find it really bad taste to bring up something like the milk powder stuff in here. Not only is it totally irrelevant for what we're talking about here but with that kind of arguments one really would not be able to buy stuff from anywhere.
> 
> ...


 

 Bang on!! buddy


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm with Peter on this. China is the manufacturing capital of the world. 
  
 I have to say that if you want high fidelity earphones for the best price possible, look at Chinese companies first. I have a LARGE inventory of earphones that punch above their price, and MOST of them are Chinese goods.
  
 MOST headphone companies outsource their operations in China as well. They might not say it openly but its true.


----------



## eaglearrow

hisoundfi said:


> ROTFLMAO




  
  
 ROFL.. Epic!! Best video ever!!!


----------



## Trapok

Someone had bought the "DT2 circle Iron Mixed Double Unit" in Ali? 
With the silver plated cable, really sound very good. It is a little bit expensive Vs KZ, Rock, and YNJW but it's on another level, i lol try a comparison with my TTPod T1E. 
Ps: if anyone can tell me where can I find a mmcx cable with mic with the same quality than the silver plated but not to expensive


----------



## Hisoundfi

trapok said:


> Someone had bought the "DT2 circle Iron Mixed Double Unit" in Ali?
> With the silver plated cable, really sound very good. It is a little bit expensive Vs KZ, Rock, and YNJW but it's on another level, i lol try a comparison with my TTPod T1E.
> Ps: if anyone can tell me where can I find a mmcx cable with mic with the same quality than the silver plated but not to expensive


 
 Have a link you can share friend?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## knightskid

trapok said:


> Someone had bought the "DT2 circle Iron Mixed Double Unit" in Ali?
> With the silver plated cable, really sound very good. It is a little bit expensive Vs KZ, Rock, and YNJW but it's on another level, i lol try a comparison with my TTPod T1E.
> Ps: if anyone can tell me where can I find a mmcx cable with mic with the same quality than the silver plated but not to expensive




Is it from this seller?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> ROFL.. Epic!! Best video ever!!!




+1, very funny indeed


----------



## Trapok

knightskid said:


> Is it from this seller?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html


 yes, this model with the silver plate cable. But not at this price( too expensive)


----------



## aaDee

How about this??
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-NEW-XDUOO-X3-Professional-Lossless-Music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-With-HD-OLED-Screen-Support/1825606_32479333634.html


----------



## peter123

aadee said:


> How about this??
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-NEW-XDUOO-X3-Professional-Lossless-Music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-With-HD-OLED-Screen-Support/1825606_32479333634.html




http://www.head-fi.org/t/667897/xduoo-x3-b-high-end-dap/150#post_11944844


----------



## r2muchstuff

From Discovery thread:
  
 "Ali CKR9LTD arrived today.
  
 Box, inside the box packing, housing, finish and cable have no apparent issues.
  
 I would take the box off the shelf and know I was leaving the store with the real thing 
  
 Test listen turned into a longer stay, only interrupted by wife."
  
 r2
  
 They are playing to a pillow for a while right now.


----------



## RedJohn456

lextheimpaler said:


> Obviously you can't avoid Made in China goods, I have an iPhone and of course its made in China. However given a choice between an AK player or Shanling one, or headphone by JH Audio or Hi-Fi man, I would go for the former.


 

 Edit: Not worth it lol


----------



## Whitigir

redjohn456 said:


> too bad the upcoming X7 stomps all over the Ak players :rolleyes: . The X7 is already in hands of reviewers and heard from my friend (who has the X7 and has heard all the AK players and other TOTL DAPS) that it schiits all over the AK players. And also Hifiman HE1000 is considered to be one of the best headphones on the market, period. If you would willingly choose an inferior product, by all means go ahead




While I respect your personal taste and preferences, and just as much as I look forward to X7 for being an innovative product, I don't ever think that X7 will be an end-game dap, less so when comparing to AK240-380 with much more superior clocking mechanism. A&K is not only about ripping people off, so 2400-3800 vs sub 1000$, what are we looking at ? Whether human can observe/perceive these "techs", it is there for the price.


----------



## RedJohn456

Edit: Not worth it


----------



## mochill

No fighting necessary


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like China. China, China China China, and China China is a China.
  
*CHINA*


----------



## lextheimpaler

hisoundfi said:


> I like China. China, China China China, and China China is a China.
> 
> *CHINA*




Lol . I guess you are fresh off the boat?


----------



## lextheimpaler

redjohn456 said:


> too bad the upcoming X7 stomps all over the Ak players :rolleyes: . The X7 is already in hands of reviewers and heard from my friend (who has the X7 and has heard all the AK players and other TOTL DAPS) that it schiits all over the AK players. And also Hifiman HE1000 is considered to be one of the best headphones on the market, period. If you would willingly choose an inferior product, by all means go ahead




Lol. I don't need to come at you. I have AK380 and AK Layla.
To each his own.


----------



## RedJohn456

lextheimpaler said:


> Lol . I guess you are fresh off the boat?


 
  
 can't tell if srs


lextheimpaler said:


> Lol. I don't need to come at you. I have AK380 and AK Layla.
> To each his own.


 

 its all in good fun


----------



## lextheimpaler

Su





redjohn456 said:


> can't tell if srs
> 
> 
> its all in good fun



Sure but seriuoisly if you like Chinese made stuff that's great . I personally wouldn't buy anything if I could avoid it. Japanese stuff on the other hand .... I would .


----------



## RedJohn456

lextheimpaler said:


> Su
> Sure but seriuoisly if you like Chinese made stuff that's great . I personally wouldn't buy anything if I could avoid it. Japanese stuff on the other hand .... I would .


 

 To each their own, I like trying a wide variety of gear and the chinese IEM market is an exciting, dynamic and fast moving market with frequent improvements and breakthroughs. Always something to look forward to.
  
 The only chinese made goods I avoid are guitars; I prefer Japan, Korea or made in USA


----------



## leobigfield

Well, all i will say in this matter is that i was quoted from James in a public forum, but never from any AK owner, nor even a representative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 lololol yay!


----------



## voxxonline

To date best assembly and parts quality in a phone has been found in xiaomi mi4, which my wife owns. Not even a slightest lag, sluggishness after 8 months. I personally went for uber cheap Meizu m2 note and found an absolutely great tool to use, I imagine how better it gets then Meizu's premium devices are used.
 I wonder why UK government is signing a contract with Chinese to built nuclear power plant or US doing the same to build high speed rail.
 It gets down to quality control and entrepreneurship. You will never sacrifice quality to maintain long term presence on the market.


----------



## audioxxx

I have ordered these diy k3003, they look nice, expensive, but I figure the balanced armature's are not cheap. And there are 4 in total.

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html

I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## peter123

audioxxx said:


> I have ordered these diy k3003, they look nice, expensive, but I figure the balanced armature's are not cheap. And there are 4 in total.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying them out.




And I'm looking forward to your impression on it. I'm curious about them but there's to few owners yet to make any conclusions.


----------



## audioxxx

peter123 said:


> And I'm looking forward to your impression on it. I'm curious about them but there's to few owners yet to make any conclusions.




I am also surprised it hasn't caught on with the other side of the world, but with most western people programmed into following some sort of hype I can see how it doesn't happen.

 I can thank @1clearhead for helping pull the trigger, now for the extremely long waiting as my parcel takes the long boat from China. Probably 4 weeks, I should have asked for e parcel delivery.


----------



## pietro77

audioxxx said:


> I have ordered these diy k3003, they look nice, expensive, but I figure the balanced armature's are not cheap. And there are 4 in total.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying them out.




4 in total? I thought that this are hybrids, 2BA + 1D?


----------



## HiFiChris

pietro77 said:


> audioxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I have ordered these diy k3003, they look nice, expensive, but I figure the balanced armature's are not cheap. And there are 4 in total.
> ...




2x BA on the left + 2x BA on the right = 4 in total, plus one dynamic driver per side.


----------



## pietro77

hifichris said:


> 2x BA on the left + 2x BA on the right = 4 in total, plus one dynamic driver per side.




Ach, that's right.


----------



## ozkan

Has anyone here tried Meizu M1 note? It has cleaner more detailed and articulate sound when paired with Topping Nx1 and Re0. Absolutely loving what I hear more than what Ap100 offers. You may think Ap100 is detailed until you hear M1 Note + Topping Nx1 + Re0 combo.


----------



## sodesuka

Try using this app if you play with pure android without external dac https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.armamp&hl=en
  
 Pretty barebone, but it somehow sounds cleaner than other players I've tried.


----------



## voxxonline

I have meizu m2, same IC's, minor facelift. I do not like sound though, clearly xiaomi mi4 is better. possibly meizu mx4 pro is a better alternative.


----------



## ozkan

voxxonline said:


> I have meizu m2, same IC's, minor facelift. I do not like sound though, clearly xiaomi mi4 is better. possibly meizu mx4 pro is a better alternative.




Yes M2 is nowhere near M1. You can check with gsmarena to see the audio output of these two phones. What I hear is a flawless and brilliant sound out of my M1 Note.

Meizu M2 Note 



Meizu M1 Note


----------



## 1clearhead

audioxxx said:


> I am also surprised it hasn't caught on with the other side of the world, but with most western people programmed into following some sort of hype I can see how it doesn't happen.
> 
> I can thank @1clearhead for helping pull the trigger, now for the extremely long waiting as my parcel takes the long boat from China. Probably 4 weeks, I should have asked for e parcel delivery.


 
 We'll celebrate in spirit, unless you're in China we'll celebrate with cheers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


hifichris said:


> 2x BA on the left + 2x BA on the right = 4 in total, plus one dynamic driver per side.


 

 Technically yes! You can say each BA has 2 separate chambers that provide the midrange and the treble in one unit, and your separate dynamics on each side.


----------



## voxxonline

Oh well, there is a reason to change a phone then


----------



## peter123

Ok, the last couple of posts has got me interested in the Meizu phones. 

After doing some research it seem as none of their offerings are good enough for me since I need SD card slot. I'm really disappointed that the M4Pro doesn't support this.

Does anyone have other suggestions for phones likely to be on par or better than the Xperia Z3c in audio quality (I'm especially fed up with the low power output on yhe Z3c) and work with 4G/LTE in USA and Europe?


----------



## sodesuka

^ I had that gripe too but you're in luck since their latest greatest phone actually has an SD slot that even support 128GB card, coupled with having the ESS9018K2M and OPA1612, it's one of the best specced phone to date yet. It's even reasonably priced. 
 http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_pro_5-7573.php


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> ^ I had that gripe too but you're in luck since their latest greatest phone actually has an SD slot that even support 128GB card, coupled with having the ESS9018K2M and OPA1612, it's one of the best specced phone to date yet. It's even reasonably priced.
> http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_pro_5-7573.php




Thanks, excellent and exactly what I'm looking for!

Seems as if it's not even released yet so I need to be patient but it sure seems worth waiting for.


----------



## voxxonline

Meizu is worth buying.


----------



## audioxxx

1clearhead said:


> We'll celebrate in spirit, unless you're in China we'll celebrate with cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am in Australia, but next time I'm in China let's grab a beer .

Considering the price for the BA are around $60 to buy sperate, their overall cost is reasonable. 
 Maybe the current marketing needs a new touch. And new naming/labeling, just saying.
 But I'll come back and report my findings after burn in.


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Ok, the last couple of posts has got me interested in the Meizu phones.
> 
> After doing some research it seem as none of their offerings are good enough for me since I need SD card slot. I'm really disappointed that the M4Pro doesn't support this.
> 
> Does anyone have other suggestions for phones likely to be on par or better than the Xperia Z3c in audio quality (I'm especially fed up with the low power output on yhe Z3c) and work with 4G/LTE in USA and Europe?


 
  
 Meizu offers usb otg feature so you can expand the memory. It adds some bulkiness to your phone but it can be worth if you are worried about the internal memory.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Meizu offers usb otg feature so you can expand the memory. It adds some bulkiness to your phone but it can be worth if you are worried about the internal memory.




Thanks for the information but sd card slot in 2015 is not negotiable to me 

The Pro5 seen to be a very solid offering though. 

To bad the Norwegian currency is so weak but hopefully prices will fall some when availability gets better.


----------



## goody

These Chinese IEM'S are certainly good value for money i bought a KZED9 and compared it to my sony EX 650 earbuds and my KZED9 sound so much better great soundstage.....
  
 I have since ordered the Rock zircon and the ALI-CKR9LTD plus another obscure set of IEM'S called HT-90 Nature power..oh i just remembered i also got the FXT90 ALI version ....


----------



## audioxxx

The good thing is you can buy these type iem's without taking a second mortgage, and if you don't like them it's not such a loss to move them along. The problem is you keep going back looking for more... And sure enough there will be some more to buy, just one more pair...


----------



## mochill

peter123 said:


> Ok, the last couple of posts has got me interested in the Meizu phones.
> 
> After doing some research it seem as none of their offerings are good enough for me since I need SD card slot. I'm really disappointed that the M4Pro doesn't support this.
> 
> Does anyone have other suggestions for phones likely to be on par or better than the Xperia Z3c in audio quality (I'm especially fed up with the low power output on yhe Z3c) and work with 4G/LTE in USA and Europe?



Get the meizu pro 5 ,has micro-SD slot


----------



## Inszy

goody said:


> i also got the FXT90 ALI version ....


 
 Guys, why do you write "ALI version"? Calls it by its name: fakes.
 On Aliexpress we can find a lot of this crap, so "ALI version" says nothing.


----------



## 1clearhead

audioxxx said:


> I am in Australia, but next time I'm in China let's grab a beer .
> 
> Considering the price for the BA are around $60 to buy sperate, their overall cost is reasonable.
> Maybe the current marketing needs a new touch. And new naming/labeling, just saying.
> But I'll come back and report my findings after burn in.


 

 Good to hear!.....keep us informed!


----------



## RedJohn456

inszy said:


> Guys, why do you write "ALI version"? Calls it by its name: fakes.
> On Aliexpress we can find a lot of this crap, so "ALI version" says nothing.


 

 funny you should mention that, certain members were referring to their DIY or fake k3003 as (siefer or whichever chinese brand it was) AKG k3003 LOL


----------



## goody

inszy said:


> Guys, why do you write "ALI version"? Calls it by its name: fakes.
> On Aliexpress we can find a lot of this crap, so "ALI version" says nothing.


 
 NO not all stuff from aliexpress fakes i genuinely believe there are some very good sounding unknown brands on aliexpress ....we are so brand conscious we cant see past our noses..... i for one have discovered some very good unknown brands, and a lot of these companies are OEM for most of the well known brand names anyway so i don't care..I trust my ears


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> Get the meizu pro 5 ,has micro-SD slot




Yes I will......when it's released.


----------



## HiFiChris

redjohn456 said:


> inszy said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, why do you write "ALI version"? Calls it by its name: fakes.
> ...


 


 Seriously?
  




 Even *if *they would sound exactly the same as the K3003, they_* couldn't *_be called AKG K3003.


----------



## RedJohn456

hifichris said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 *Cough*  *Cough*  And also this certain member lists it as AKG K3003 on their profile, just saying....

  
 Quote:


1clearhead said:


> I have the **** brand for quite a while. They are very dependable IEM's. My* **** AKG K3003* still are kicking at number one on my list and my **** SP K5 still on top in my list sounding exactly as a clone to the TITAN 1's.
> 
> Hope they work out for you, they're really good and reliable.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> Yes I will......when it's released.


 
 Me too!  I want it now..


----------



## mochill

I want it as well, this is the first with msd slot


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Me too!  I want it now..


----------



## pwoznic

I just found this thread, and I'm intrigued by the amount of options out there. I currently use Klipsch X10s with my ipod classic and a FiiO E11, but I am looking to upgrade my headphone amp to something like a Q1, iFi nano ican, etc, but I am also curious about other IEMs out there.
  
 I love the x10s because of the bass (which I achieve well with the E11) and I listen to a lot of metal... and tbh not a lot of flac.. my ipod is loaded with 192 mostly.
  
 Anyway, I absolutely love the isolation of the X10s. In fact, it's an absolute requirement because if I'm listening at work, I do not want ANY sound to escape. I do not want anyone around me to hear anything coming out of my earbuds. With that being said, any IEM recommendations that would give me any improvements over the X10s? The cable is pretty flimsy on the X10s so I worry about durability with them and it's been a couple years.


----------



## mochill

Get the VE runabout (RA)


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Yes I will......when it's released.


 
  
 +1. M1 Note is so good that I cannot imagine how M5 pro will be.


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


>


 

 Thanks for the heads-up.....I changed the name on the profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 The story goes that 2 years ago when I first bought the DIY K3003 the **** company would refer to them as AKG K3003 by Feel Audio, but without the "i" in the end. They were selling the K3003's with the AKG logo on them. My K3003 DIY IEM has the AKG logo on them as well. Others that buy them today won't get this logo with theirs. And just a little over a year ago they started calling them: **** K3003. So, I went ahead and realized the changes they made and decided to remove the AKG name from the title on my profile as it is more appropriate and better for others to understand.


----------



## Hisoundfi

China!
 Now that I have your attention...
  
 This one was really fun and easy to write:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-dn-2000j/reviews/14105
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## leobigfield

sodesuka said:


> Try using this app if you play with pure android without external dac https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.armamp&hl=en
> 
> Pretty barebone, but it somehow sounds cleaner than other players I've tried.


 
  
 Better than the Hibymusic? My Galaxy Note 2 just seems another device in therms of audio quality after i tried the hiby. Very very nice sounding app! A world better than the stock player and better in every way coming from the Onkyo HF Player.


----------



## Inszy

goody said:


> NO not all stuff from aliexpress fakes i genuinely believe


 
 And that's the problem - you don't know this, you just believe. And this is quite different concepts.
 Fakes from Aliexpress may sound good, of course. But that doesn't mean that they are OEM or something like that.


----------



## yangian

> Originally Posted by *sodesuka*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How about this compared to Neutron? To me, yes, Neutron is even better than a budgeted DAC.


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> And that's the problem - you don't know this, you just believe. And this is quite different concepts.
> 
> Fakes from Aliexpress may sound good, of course. But that doesn't mean that they are OEM or something like that.




Don't you know that if you believe hard enough you can do anything? That includes creating something from nothing. Truth in action right here. Don't they teach that in schools anymore? Today's youth *sigh*


----------



## Whitigir

b9scrambler said:


> Don't you know that if you believe hard enough you can do anything? That includes creating something from nothing. Truth in action right here. Don't they teach that in schools anymore? Today's youth *sigh*




College teach that if you believe hard enough, you will become delusional, because such thing without logic senses just can not happen..... "Delusional"


----------



## RedJohn456

Anyway.... Just wanted to point out that the Sidy DM4 is out on Penon Audio. In the good old days, when VSD3, KC06/A, Havi, TTPOD T1 etc were kings, Sidy put out an awesome little gem called DGS 100, which was a hybrid IIRC. Received a lot of praise and is still enjoyed by many to this day.
  
 Sidy, Ostry and Havi are the only ones out of the golden group who haven't put out new products yet, so I am pretty excited to see how this pans out. Hopefully this will be a fantastic product! 
  
 Now waiting for Ostry and Havi to get off their collective behinds to release some new products!


----------



## B9Scrambler

whitigir said:


> College teach that if you believe hard enough, you will become delusional, because such thing without logic senses just can not happen..... "Delusional"




Lmao! Sarcasm rocks


----------



## goody

inszy said:


> And that's the problem - you don't know this, you just believe. And this is quite different concepts.
> Fakes from Aliexpress may sound good, of course. But that doesn't mean that they are OEM or something like that.


 
 You certainly don't know yourself ...like i said i trust my ears why don't you trust yours to...No let me say i believe in my ears


----------



## pwoznic

Hmm.. the VSonic GR07 Bass Edition are tempting...


----------



## mochill

Gr07be is oldskool get the VE duke


----------



## soundaware

destrozer said:


> Yes, I've heard them. They're excellent SQ wise, but the UI is very unusable.


 
 The firmware is upgrating


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> Now waiting for Ostry and Havi to get off their collective behinds to release some new products!


 
 There was talk of Ostry coming out with a KC07 and one other model some time ago.  Don't know if they are ever going to actually do it though.


----------



## Inszy

goody said:


> You certainly don't know yourself ...like i said i trust my ears why don't you trust yours to...No let me say i believe in my ears



To believe your ears, you first need to directly compare original with fakes. Otherwise, it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## RedJohn456

slowpickr said:


> There was talk of Ostry coming out with a KC07 and one other model some time ago.  Don't know if they are ever going to actually do it though.


 

 Well I hope they are still planning to come out with it, the Ostry is STILL one of the better buys for the price. Would love to see them top it
  
 And I wonder how do people find new stuff on AE? If I go on AE and type in headphones millions of stuff come up. How do people keep finding cool and new stuff? Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> To believe your ears, you first need to directly compare original with fakes. Otherwise, it's just wishful thinking.




Not if you are happy with what you hear. That's what matters in the end. And since distinguishing between real and supposed fakes is so important, we stick ALI in the name so no one gets confused. Alas!!!! The ALI-CKR9LTD was born. It sounds REALLY good btw. You should get one


----------



## sodesuka

lol are we arguing semantic now? Who cares what people call it as long as it gets the point across.



redjohn456 said:


> Well I hope they are still planning to come out with it, the Ostry is STILL one of the better buys for the price. Would love to see them top it
> 
> And I wonder how do people find new stuff on AE? If I go on AE and type in headphones millions of stuff come up. How do people keep finding cool and new stuff? Am I doing it wrong?



 
I just make specific stores (ones that have cool stuffs) my favorite and wait for new arrival notifications.


----------



## B9Scrambler

sodesuka said:


> lol are we arguing semantic now? Who cares what people call it as long as it gets the point across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you! The fact that dude is still on it is ridiculous, hence my making a Colin Mockery of the subject. 

That's a good way of watching for new gear. Much better than searching for 'earphones' and slogging through a couple hundred pages, lol.


----------



## RedJohn456

sodesuka said:


> lol are we arguing semantic now? Who cares what people call it as long as it gets the point across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Can you suggest any stores? Sharing is caring bro


----------



## sodesuka

Well I only have this 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606

kz
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1358152

and tennmak
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1183804

for headphones. Maybe someone else can chime in, but the top one is pretty fast at getting new phones. I also occasionally search taobao using keyword diy式耳塞 you can left out the 'diy' or use something like ie800 or k3003 (without space) to narrow the result as lots of sellers LOVE to reference those phones on the listing.


----------



## Chramko

redjohn456 said:


> Anyway.... Just wanted to point out that the Sidy DM4 is out on Penon Audio. In the good old days, when VSD3, KC06/A, Havi, TTPOD T1 etc were kings, Sidy put out an awesome little gem called DGS 100, which was a hybrid IIRC. Received a lot of praise and is still enjoyed by many to this day.
> 
> Sidy, Ostry and Havi are the only ones out of the golden group who haven't put out new products yet, so I am pretty excited to see how this pans out. Hopefully this will be a fantastic product!
> 
> Now waiting for Ostry and Havi to get off their collective behinds to release some new products!


 
 So, ehm, I was around in those "good old days", got myself a Havi and a TTPOD T1 and then run away from head-fi as far as possible. Now I slowly find myself in need of a new headphone, so I am back.
 Could anyone be so kind and tell me what is all the rage nowadays? Just point me in the right direction. The information is kinda hard to gleam from the various headphone specific threads.


----------



## Inszy

Quote:


b9scrambler said:


> Not if you are happy with what you hear. That's what matters in the end. And since distinguishing between real and supposed fakes is so important, we stick ALI in the name so no one gets confused. Alas!!!! The ALI-CKR9LTD was born. It sounds REALLY good btw. You should get one


 
 I don't like their comfort. I definitely prefer my CIEM or Audeo.
 And your happiness doesn't make earphones genuine/OEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fakes are fakes. Not so long ago I saw on Aliexpres CKR9LTD for less than $20 - so it was ALI-CKR9LTD? Also they recommend? It should be always given specific link, otherwise you can fool people.


----------



## HiFiChris

chramko said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway.... Just wanted to point out that the Sidy DM4 is out on Penon Audio. In the good old days, when VSD3, KC06/A, Havi, TTPOD T1 etc were kings, Sidy put out an awesome little gem called DGS 100, which was a hybrid IIRC. Received a lot of praise and is still enjoyed by many to this day.
> ...




You should definitely take a look at the KZ-Thread. Bang for the buck IEMs that are around $10 on Aliexpress.
ATE, ED9, EDSE and the slightly more expensive ZN1 are awesome for their little price. ED10 should be awesome, to, but I haven't received it yet, wherefore I can only comment on the other ones. 

There's no hype around them, but you could also check out Paiaudio/3.14 Audio. Their flagship model is a 2-way-triple-BA IEM with replaceable cables (MMCX connectors!) for imho comparatively inexpensive $136 and imo outperforms the Shure SE425. I've written a review about them, their sound signature is a brightish neutral.


----------



## Inszy

So far 3.14 have a poor reviews.They so improved?


----------



## Trapok

hifichris said:


> You should definitely take a look at the KZ-Thread. Bang for the buck IEMs that are around $10 on Aliexpress.
> ATE, ED9, EDSE and the slightly more expensive ZN1 are awesome for their little price. ED10 should be awesome, to, but I haven't received it yet, wherefore I can only comment on the other ones.
> 
> There's no hype around them, but you could also check out Paiaudio/3.14 Audio. Their flagship model is a 2-way-triple-BA IEM with replaceable cables (MMCX connectors!) for imho comparatively inexpensive $136 and imo outperforms the Shure SE425. I've written a review about them, their sound signature is a brightish neutral.


Do you own the Havi or TTPOD? When amped I don't think that KZs play at the same category.


----------



## HiFiChris

inszy said:


> So far 3.14 have a poor reviews.They so improved?




Where are other reviews about their products? I couldn't find any other than mine. 
I own their cheapest model (the"Flat" earbuds) and their flagship model (MR3). While the first is only just okay for the price, I find the latter to be excellent for the price. Though, seal and fit may be somewhat problematic for some people, as the nozzle's angle is a little untypical and the bodies are quite big.


----------



## HiFiChris

trapok said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > You should definitely take a look at the KZ-Thread. Bang for the buck IEMs that are around $10 on Aliexpress.
> ...




I own both the Havi B3 Pro I and the TTPod T1 (non-E).
I never said the KZ IEMs were in the same category and agree that the B3 and T1 are superior, but nobody can deny that the models from KZ sound pretty darn good for their price and have got relatively good build quality.

Edit: false autocorrect words corrected


----------



## Trapok

hifichris said:


> I own both the Havi B3 Pro I I the TTPod T1 (non-E).
> I I said the KZ IEMs were in the same category and agree that the B3 and T1 are superior, but nobody can deny that the models from KZ sound pretty darn good for their price and have got relatively good build quality.





hifichris said:


> I own both the Havi B3 Pro I I the TTPod T1 (non-E).
> I I said the KZ IEMs were in the same category and agree that the B3 and T1 are superior, but nobody can deny that the models from KZ sound pretty darn good for their price and have got relatively good build quality.


Don't worry, I agree with you KZ worth their price.


----------



## RedTwilight

hifichris said:


> You should definitely take a look at the KZ-Thread. Bang for the buck IEMs that are around $10 on Aliexpress.
> ATE, ED9, EDSE and the slightly more expensive ZN1 are awesome for their little price. ED10 should be awesome, to, but I haven't received it yet, wherefore I can only comment on the other ones.
> 
> There's no hype around them, but you could also check out Paiaudio/3.14 Audio. Their flagship model is a 2-way-triple-BA IEM with replaceable cables (MMCX connectors!) for imho comparatively inexpensive $136 and imo outperforms the Shure SE425. I've written a review about them, their sound signature is a brightish neutral.


 
  
 Hmm bright neutral? I think you might have gotten the MR2? That description fits it. The MR3 I tried was darker and smooth.


----------



## HiFiChris

redtwilight said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > You should definitely take a look at the KZ-Thread. Bang for the buck IEMs that are around $10 on Aliexpress.
> ...




Huh, that sounds strange. I got mine directly from the company. 

Do you still have both? I'd be interested to seeing close-up pictures. 

Another thing could be the source - were you trying them on a source with low output impedance? Because I was.

If I I not mistaking, there are also 4 solder points on the woofer.


----------



## Inszy

hifichris said:


> Where are other reviews about their products? I couldn't find any other than mine.


 
 Nobody cared about longer review - only a few sentences (also in this topic) about a particular model.


----------



## RedTwilight

hifichris said:


> Huh, that sounds strange. I got mine directly from the company.
> 
> Do you still have both? I'd be interested to seeing close-up pictures.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hm I used X3C LO to E12DIY, does it make a difference? Not entirely sure what's the output impedance of the DIY. I borrowed the Pi Audio iems from someone who had all 3, but they may not have been burnt in yet.


----------



## HiFiChris

RedTwilight

Okay, with that source, the output impedance should have been just fine.

I don't know if others have, but I have never ecxperienced any effects of burn-in with Balanced Armature headphones. And even with dynamic headphones, they didn't affect the sound signature ("tonality") that much to make them sound entirely different. 

If you get the chance, borrow them again - I'd be interested in seeing close-up pictures. As I said, I am certain that there are 4 solder points on the woofer of my MR3, so it should be an MR3, but I'll check later that evening when I come home. 
Do you remember if they looked internally different?
It could also be that you were listening to the MR2 when you thought it was the MR3 and vice versa. Or they sent me an MR2 instead...
But I guess we will know when the ones other users ordered arrive.


----------



## RedTwilight

hifichris said:


> @RedTwilight
> 
> Okay, with that source, the output impedance should have been just fine.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yea. The hype for them is non-existant lol. I'll take a closer look if I get to borrow them again.


----------



## Hisoundfi

chramko said:


> So, ehm, I was around in those "good old days", got myself a Havi and a TTPOD T1 and then run away from head-fi as far as possible. Now I slowly find myself in need of a new headphone, so I am back.
> Could anyone be so kind and tell me what is all the rage nowadays? Just point me in the right direction. The information is kinda hard to gleam from the various headphone specific threads.


What are you looking for? 

What are your preferred genres of music and tuning? 

What is your source for music? 

What is your budget?


----------



## Hisoundfi

trapok said:


> Do you own the Havi or TTPOD? When amped I don't think that KZs play at the same category.


The new KZ earphones sound just as good, if not better from what I hear.


----------



## pwoznic

mochill said:


> Gr07be is oldskool get the VE duke


 

 How does the VE Duke compare to the HE-600?


----------



## Chramko

hisoundfi said:


> What are you looking for?
> 
> What are your preferred genres of music and tuning?
> 
> ...


 
 Cheapish headphones with decent sound basically, that I wouldn't mind thrashing during sport/rough handling during trips. I have a Vsonic GR07 (classic) / the Havis as my reference headphones. I don't really have a preferred tuning, it depends on my mood and music genres I want to listen to at the moment. Nothing too bassy though. Source is sansa clip+, amped by topping nx1. I will "upgrade" to fiio x1 soon.
  
 Budget is up to 200 $, but I am particularly looking to buy something cheaper (say up to 70$) with very good value for the money. 
  
 My question was originally meant to ask about the "hot" headphones at the moment, ie. headphones in, say, 0 - 200 $ range that punch way above their weight. Thanks everyone so far about the answers.


----------



## Whitigir

chramko said:


> Cheapish headphones with decent sound basically, that I wouldn't mind thrashing during sport/rough handling during trips. I have a Vsonic GR07 (classic) / the Havis as my reference headphones. I don't really have a preferred tuning, it depends on my mood and music genres I want to listen to at the moment. Nothing too bassy though. Source is sansa clip+, amped by topping nx1. I will "upgrade" to fiio x1 soon.
> 
> Budget is up to 200 $, but I am particularly looking to buy something cheaper (say up to 70$) with very good value for the money.
> 
> My question was originally meant to ask about the "hot" headphones at the moment, ie. headphones in, say, 0 - 200 $ range that punch way above their weight. Thanks everyone so far about the answers.




You forgot the most important part.

1/ your taste preferences, fe, warm, bassy, neutral, bright...etc ?
2/ your music preferences, rock , hiphop, pop...etc ?


----------



## Chramko

whitigir said:


> You forgot the most important part.
> 
> 1/ your taste preferences, fe, warm, bassy, neutral, bright...etc ?
> 2/ your music preferences, rock , hiphop, pop...etc ?


 
 1/ I would say neutral or warm. I have had headphones of both types and alternated between them.
 2/ Rock, altrock, vocal/folk, metal, some classical.


----------



## B9Scrambler

chramko said:


> Cheapish headphones with decent sound basically, that I wouldn't mind thrashing during sport/rough handling during trips. I have a Vsonic GR07 (classic) / the Havis as my reference headphones. I don't really have a preferred tuning, it depends on my mood and music genres I want to listen to at the moment. Nothing too bassy though. Source is sansa clip+, amped by topping nx1. I will "upgrade" to fiio x1 soon.
> 
> Budget is up to 200 $, but I am particularly looking to buy something cheaper (say up to 70$) with very good value for the money.
> 
> My question was originally meant to ask about the "hot" headphones at the moment, ie. headphones in, say, 0 - 200 $ range that punch way above their weight. Thanks everyone so far about the answers.




JVC FXH30 is a great choice. The Dunu Titan 1 is another. They are similar sounding but much more expensive than the JVCs and with better build quality and accessories. Both worth checking out.


----------



## RedJohn456

chramko said:


> So, ehm, I was around in those "good old days", got myself a Havi and a TTPOD T1 and then run away from head-fi as far as possible. Now I slowly find myself in need of a new headphone, so I am back.
> Could anyone be so kind and tell me what is all the rage nowadays? Just point me in the right direction. The information is kinda hard to gleam from the various headphone specific threads.


 
  
  


chramko said:


> 1/ I would say neutral or warm. I have had headphones of both types and alternated between them.
> 2/ Rock, altrock, vocal/folk, metal, some classical.


 

 From what you're saying the following might fit your preferences (Haven't heard either)
  
 - SoundMAGIC E80
 - Mccaw GTS 100 (bright but clear)
  
  
 But since you say you want a beater pair of headphones everyone has been raving about the KZ ED9, ED10 and ATE. You might be able to get all 3 for <30USD combined if you look hard enough on Aliexpress


----------



## RedJohn456

b9scrambler said:


> JVC FXH30 is a great choice. The Dunu Titan 1 is another. They are similar sounding but much more expensive than the JVCs and with better build quality and accessories. Both worth checking out.


 

 I would actually avoid the Titan 1, its bright, fatiguing and leaks a lot of sound. If the JVC isn't as bright, might fit his preferences better and its only what like 60 bucks brand new?


----------



## Whitigir

chramko said:


> 1/ I would say neutral or warm. I have had headphones of both types and alternated between them.
> 2/ Rock, altrock, vocal/folk, metal, some classical.




ATH ckr9, ckr10, I'm-50/70/02/03

Even more bass, and realistic timbres JvC, FX750/850.


----------



## NuckinFutz

redjohn456 said:


> I would actually avoid the Titan 1, its bright, fatiguing and leaks a lot of sound. If the JVC isn't as bright, might fit his preferences better and its only what like 60 bucks brand new?




+1.

Chramko You listen to similar music to me, I agree with above...I found them not only bright but just 'off' up top, didn't sound natural at all. They are also recessed in the mids, guitars are way back in the mix, but obviously this may be your preference.


----------



## Inszy

chramko said:


> 1/ I would say neutral or warm. I have had headphones of both types and alternated between them.
> 2/ Rock, altrock, vocal/folk, metal, some classical.


 
 Phonak Audeo PFE012 or PFE112 - both with grey filters. We listen to similar music and that's what I chose in this budget.


----------



## eaglearrow

DUNU Titan1ES : Looks like a trimmed down version of Titan 1. Just for $55
  
 http://penonaudio.com/DUNU-TITAN1ES


----------



## mochill

pwoznic said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Gr07be is oldskool get the VE duke
> ...




I don't have headphone,only the duke and three earbuds


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone try these yet?  Didn't find anything about them in this thread using search.
  
http://www.amazon.com/Granvela-Headphones-Earbuds-Isolating-Earplugs/dp/B012V8DQS6/ref=sr_1_41


----------



## Trapok

slowpickr said:


> Anyone try these yet?  Didn't find anything about them in this thread using search.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Granvela-Headphones-Earbuds-Isolating-Earplugs/dp/B012V8DQS6/ref=sr_1_41


 

 Cheaper on ALI here:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Latest-Fashion-Models-Fever-Dual-Dynamic-Headphones-HIFI-Two-unit-ear-Headphones-With-Microphone-Wire/1825606_32377130640.html
 And you have this one with BA:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AudioSense-V2-MIX4-Quad-Core-Dual-Moving-Coil-Dual-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones-Dynamic-And-Armature-In/1825606_32457183999.html
 An more expensive from the same brand(I wait for any avice for this one):
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-And-Balance-Armature-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-Third-Frequency-In-Ear/1825606_32458320213.html


----------



## Trapok

@Hisoundfi :  Do you have the Macaw GT100 and the Ostry kc06, if you do, plz can you tell me if they are a step above TTPOD T1E and which one you recommend me.
 Thx


----------



## Hisoundfi

trapok said:


> @Hisoundfi :  Do you have the Macaw GT100 and the Ostry kc06, i you do, plz can you tell me if there are a step above TTPOD T1E and which one you recommend me.
> Thx


The Macaw is pretty epic. The fit can be a bit finicky but with the right tip and filter they sound incredible. KC06a is no slouch either. Both are very good buys IMHO. 

I'm gna simmer on this and get back to you guys later this afternoon. I'm at work right now. 

PS, I am going to be getting the new Macaws in as well along with the Sidy DM4 in a week or two. I'm very excited to hear both. 

Cheers fellas


----------



## B9Scrambler

redjohn456 said:


> I would actually avoid the Titan 1, its bright, fatiguing and leaks a lot of sound. If the JVC isn't as bright, might fit his preferences better and its only what like 60 bucks brand new?




Yeah, I meant to edit that comment but lost internet connection.

Wanted to note that both of those options were on the brighter side, but are outstanding with the genres listed. 

The FXH30 starts off bright, but after putting a large number of hours on them they've really mellowed out. They have a nice warmth to them that is missing on the Titans, which is just one of a few reasons why I prefer them.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> The Macaw is pretty epic. The fit can be a bit finicky but with the right tip and filter they sound incredible. KC06a is no slouch either. Both are very good buys IMHO.
> 
> I'm gna simmer on this and get back to you guys later this afternoon. I'm at work right now.
> 
> ...


 

 new Macaw? Do tell more


----------



## Inszy

GT100s need lots o power to sound great. And I mean it - lots and lots of power. Fiio X5, xDuoo X3 or iFi iDSD Nano, it's not enough. With them Macaws sounds pretty good, but nothing close to epic in this price.
 But I plugged them to stationary hybrid amp and guys... WOW!


----------



## Selenium

redjohn456 said:


> new Macaw? Do tell more


 
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-NEW-Original-MACAW-RT10-HIFI-Headset-All-metal-HIFI-Earphones-Bass-Sports-Headphones-In-Ear/32479546347.html
  

  

  

  

  

  
 I have a pair on the way as well.


----------



## RedJohn456

selenium said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-NEW-Original-MACAW-RT10-HIFI-Headset-All-metal-HIFI-Earphones-Bass-Sports-Headphones-In-Ear/32479546347.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 customizable shell color? Thats pretty cool, very much like the westone W series iems. Looking forward to these. Are they still metal or did they chance it to something else?


----------



## Selenium

Metal. No idea what they're going to sound like, but the GT100 is so good I'm not terribly worried.


----------



## ozkan

New Macaw looks so tempting but I must resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanna buy Macaw GT100S, KZ ATE and this one. I've already purhased CKR9 LTD  and will be getting them hopefully this week.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ozkan said:


> New Macaw looks so tempting but I must resist.   I wanna buy Macaw GT100S, KZ ATE and this one. I've already purhased CKR9 LTD  and will be getting them hopefully this week.




Those ALI-CKR9LTDs are awesome. They are kinda subpar for low volume listening, but give them a bit of juice and dude....outstanding.


----------



## Mr Trev

ozkan said:


> New Macaw looks so tempting but I must resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can't go wrong with the ATE. Still getting plenty o use from mine


----------



## HiFiChris

mr trev said:


> Can't go wrong with the ATE. Still getting plenty o use from mine


 

 +1
  
 Out of the ZN1, EDSE and ED9, the ATE is my favourite KZ-IEM.
  
  
  


redtwilight said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > @RedTwilight
> ...


 

 I just took a look at my MR3, and the lows transducer definitely consists of two chambers, with four solder points on it (and on each is a wire).
 I also just directly compared it with my UERM and the MR3 is definitely on the bright side. And as I wrote in my review back then, there is some moderate emphasis on the upper bass and (lower) ground-tone, adding a _little _warmth, but the rest of the lows lack any emphasis and the IEMs still sound neutralish-bright. Just for example, the Shure SE425, InEar StageDiver SD-2 and Havi B3 Pro I (stock tips, good seal provided) have more "warmth" in the upper bass and ground-tone area.

 Other possibilities: the pair you auditioned had another cable than the stock one (with a different impedance) or you mixed the MR2 up with the MR3, as I doubt that the MR2 uses the same lows transducer (hence I wanted to see close-ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
 Anyway, I find that the MR3 does a lot right for the asked price.


----------



## Trapok

b9scrambler said:


> Those ALI-CKR9LTDs are awesome. They are kinda subpar for low volume listening, but give them a bit of juice and dude....outstanding.


 

 Could you make a little comparison ALI-CKR9LTDs vs JVC HA-FXH30


----------



## B9Scrambler

trapok said:


> Could you make a little comparison ALI-CKR9LTDs vs JVC HA-FXH30




For sure. If I have the chance I'll sit down and listen to them tonight. Need to update my FXH30 review with an FRD80 comparo anyways. Kill two birds with one stone


----------



## LeeOscar

I've sifted through this thread quite a bit but I still can't decide what budget IEMs to get. Any suggestions under this criteria: 
  
 Ideally:
 -Free international shipping (I'm in Canada)
 -Right angle or durable straight AUX plug (Galaxy Note 4 + shallow pockets = easy to break straight plugs)
 -Not terribly unappealing (physically)

 Music source:
 -Samsung Galaxy Note 4
  
 Taste preference:
 -Bass
  
 Music preference:
 -Rap, R&B, EDM
  
 Budget:
 -$15 (+/- few bucks if it really is worth it)


----------



## Trapok

b9scrambler said:


> For sure. If I have the chance I'll sit down and listen to them tonight. Need to update my FXH30 review with an FRD80 comparo anyways. Kill two birds with one stone


 

 For the FRD80 could you test the Mic too with smartphone(I try to find Phone with better Mic than those on KZ)


----------



## slowpickr

leeoscar said:


> I've sifted through this thread quite a bit but I still can't decide what budget IEMs to get. Any suggestions under this criteria:
> 
> Ideally:
> -Free international shipping (I'm in Canada)
> ...


 
  
 Rock Zircon FTW!


----------



## Ulti

Hey guys, I need some help in buying a budget IEM. What I want is something with brilliant isolation first and foremost, followed by a bright sound signature.
  
 I love the sound of the Chinese IEMs I have such as the Xiaomi Pistons 2, KZ ATE/ED10, Ostry KC06A and MacaW GT100s but their isolation really sucks on the London Underground. The London Underground is old and crappy so the tubes screech like a banshee. I know foams help a lot with isolation but I don't like the sound from foams as much as silicone tips. 
  
 Out of the IEMs I had, I remember my Etymotic HF5s and UE700s were really good with isolation. Out of the IEMs I currently have, the Heir Audio 3.Ai S have the best isolation but it's a bit too expensive for me to take out and about all the time. I would say next are the EarSonics SM3 I have but I plan to sell those on eBay. 
  
 I don't know if it's because BA IEMs are mainly closed or because of their design, but those 4 seem to isolate pretty well compared to the dynamics that I've got from China over the last few months.
  
 Does anyone know of something that will fit what I want?
  
 If no such thing exists I will most likely go for the Etymotic MK5s but at £50 here in the UK (~$75), they're not exactly cheap although still very affordable.


----------



## ajaxender

leeoscar said:


> I've sifted through this thread quite a bit but I still can't decide what budget IEMs to get. Any suggestions under this criteria:
> 
> Ideally:
> -Free international shipping (I'm in Canada)
> ...


 
  
 Rock Zircon seems ideal and I don't even have one of them (yet). I would also recommend ED10, just in general, although its not straight up in your face bass.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yep. With those musical genres' the Rock Zircon is a No brainer. It excels at them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

trapok said:


> For the FRD80 could you test the Mic too with smartphone(I try to find Phone with better Mic than those on KZ)




It's the same Mic as that used on the FRD60, which to say is by far and away the best I've used. I was walking around in a windstorm talking to my gf. When I asked if the wind noise was an issue she said she had no idea I was outside. If that's not a glowing commendation, I don't know what is.

* Edit: FXH30 review updated with comparisons of the FRD80 and ALI-CKR9LTD: http://www.head-fi.org/t/778412/review-of-the-jvc-ha-fxh30-by-b9scrambler#post_11853700 *


----------



## LeeOscar

Thanks guys. I went ahead and ordered the Rock Zircons from Teresa!


----------



## Igor Eisberg

leeoscar said:


> Thanks guys. I went ahead and ordered the Rock Zircons from Teresa!


 

 You won't be disappointed. Got about 11 earphones (and 8 more on the way) and none of them beats the Zircon.
 The only ones that came close are KZ ED10 and Razer Hammerhead Pro.


----------



## Hisoundfi

trapok said:


> @Hisoundfi :  Do you have the Macaw GT100 and the Ostry kc06, if you do, plz can you tell me if they are a step above TTPOD T1E and which one you recommend me.
> Thx


This questioned can't be directly answered because it's a matter of preference. Yes, some will definitely say either one is an upgrade depending on their preference. 

I do find it easier to recommend the Macaws because they offered three tuning filters. They have a awesome level of detail and separation as well. 

The fit is tricky. The housings are pretty heavy and without the right tip they can be a real PITA. 

The KC06a is epic with a forward presentation and plenty of bass response. 

I guess the better thing to do would be to ask what improvements you would like to see over the T1E. That would make this question easier to answer. 

Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

ulti said:


> Hey guys, I need some help in buying a budget IEM. What I want is something with brilliant isolation first and foremost, followed by a bright sound signature.
> 
> I love the sound of the Chinese IEMs I have such as the Xiaomi Pistons 2, KZ ATE/ED10, Ostry KC06A and MacaW GT100s but their isolation really sucks on the London Underground. The London Underground is old and crappy so the tubes screech like a banshee. I know foams help a lot with isolation but I don't like the sound from foams as much as silicone tips.
> 
> ...


Dude, you should just up the anti and get the er4p and be done with it. It's perfect for what you're looking for. If you can handle a little bass with that bright signature, Vsonic gr07 or vsd5 might be the answer.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ulti

Just want to add, the VE Duke fits in what you're looking for to a certain degree. Good isolation and a bright upper half. It's not for sale right now but should be soon.

It's a bit pricey but well worth it IMHO


----------



## TwinACStacks

ulti said:


> Hey guys, I need some help in buying a budget IEM. What I want is something with brilliant isolation first and foremost, followed by a bright sound signature.
> 
> I love the sound of the Chinese IEMs I have such as the Xiaomi Pistons 2, KZ ATE/ED10, Ostry KC06A and MacaW GT100s but their isolation really sucks on the London Underground. The London Underground is old and crappy so the tubes screech like a banshee. I know foams help a lot with isolation but I don't like the sound from foams as much as silicone tips.
> 
> ...


 






 I will EASILY recommend the Bette F3 10mm. They are simply Brilliant. A little bright for my personal taste but they will be right up your alley. I really haven't heard anything better in quite some time. You would have to go many, many times their pricepoint to get any significant improvement in SQ.
  
 JMHO, and I'm sticking with it.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedTwilight

twinacstacks said:


> I will EASILY recommend the Bette F3 10mm. They are simply Brilliant. A little bright for my personal taste but they will be right up your alley. I really haven't heard anything better in quite some time. You would have to go many, many times their pricepoint to get any significant improvement in SQ.
> 
> JMHO, and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> ...


 
  
@TwinACStacks, how would you describe them, compared to the Deltas?


----------



## RedJohn456

I set up a tao bao account. So now I am having a tough time setting up ali play. Can't I just pay by paypal or credit card directly?


----------



## pat1984

redjohn456 said:


> I set up a tao bao account. So now I am having a tough time setting up ali play. Can't I just pay by paypal or credit card directly?


 
 I always pay directly using my credit card on aliexpress. Paypal may not be an option though...


----------



## audioxxx

twinacstacks said:


> I will EASILY recommend the Bette F3 10mm. They are simply Brilliant. A little bright for my personal taste but they will be right up your alley. I really haven't heard anything better in quite some time. You would have to go many, many times their pricepoint to get any significant improvement in SQ.
> 
> JMHO, and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> ...




By any chance have you compared the Bette's to these:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Earphones-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-Fever-HIFI-In-ear-Move/32447398881.html


----------



## RedJohn456

pat1984 said:


> I always pay directly using my credit card on aliexpress. Paypal may not be an option though...


 

 But can I pay directly on Tao bao with a credit card directly? Am pissed off trying to make an Alipay account running into errors


----------



## pat1984

redjohn456 said:


> But can I pay directly on Tao bao with a credit card directly? Am pissed off trying to make an Alipay account running into errors


 

 Sorry, I misunderstood your question... I have never bought from taobao and hence cannot help you there...


----------



## Gracesheng

Credit card is available, while paypal is not


----------



## EISENbricher

Never made an AliPay account. I always pay via credit card on AliExpress. Works.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

This phone looks interesting : QKZ ZS1
 5 votes (all 5 stars) and only 1 order! Interesting puzzle.
 But when you check the feedback page there are references to some "E-Blue Cobra headphones".
 It's just getting stranger.
 Anyways the ZS1 looks nice.


----------



## airomjosh

redjohn456 said:


> But can I pay directly on Tao bao with a credit card directly? Am pissed off trying to make an Alipay account running into errors


 
 you can only pay directly on taobao if your credit/debit card is link to your alipay account. I am not sure though if alipay accept credit/debit cards issued outside China. Another thing to take note is, most sellers do not ship to other countries but of course you can have an arrangement with the seller.


----------



## HiFiChris

oopswrongplanet said:


> This phone looks interesting : QKZ ZS1
> 5 votes (all 5 stars) and only 1 order! Interesting puzzle.
> But when you check the feedback page there are references to some "E-Blue Cobra headphones".
> It's just getting stranger.
> Anyways the ZS1 looks nice.




That model is most likely a slightly cheaper ZN1 without the EQ-/Amp-Module.


----------



## MuZo2

You can search Kz-zs1


----------



## TwinACStacks

redtwilight said:


> @TwinACStacks, how would you describe them, compared to the Deltas?


 






 Brighter overall. Detailed beyond belief, (due some to the Brighter sig. I'm sure), Way more balanced. Bass is much faster and more controlled. The soundstage is weird to describe. It is Enormous but focused. It is not overly wide but it is as 3 dimensional as I've ever heard. You hear things in recordings you never knew were there and they come at you from all directions. ADD TO THIS the best channel separation I've heard yet to date and you get kind of an Idea. At first listen you might think it was "congested" until you hear it bloom. It can take you to the bow scraping the violin's strings, the floutist moving their feet, and then transport you to the 7th row in an Ampitheater in front of the whole Symphony Orchestra production. The descriptive term that keeps coming to my mind is: "Surgically Precise". These are pretty much the Earphone Version of AKG K701 only with more bass extension.
  
 The Four Seasons (my fave) by Vivaldi is STUNNING.
  
*JMHO*
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

audioxxx said:


> By any chance have you compared the Bette's to these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Earphones-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-Fever-HIFI-In-ear-Move/32447398881.html


 





 No I have not. But they are on my short list to buy. I have heard they are very good and have an insanely wide sound stage presentation. Best Price on those I have seen is about $79 USD. If they are 1/2 as good as the Real ones (AKG) they would be well worth it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## vman

hisoundfi said:


> This questioned can't be directly answered because it's a matter of preference. Yes, some will definitely say either one is an upgrade depending on their preference.
> 
> I do find it easier to recommend the Macaws because they offered three tuning filters. They have a awesome level of detail and separation as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What tips are you using with the Macaws?


----------



## Hisoundfi

vman said:


> What tips are you using with the Macaws?


 
 I bounce between stock tips, sony silicones, and sony mh1c tips. I definitely need something with a slightly deeper insertion to counteract the weight of the GT100s


----------



## Selenium

I use longer-ish tips with my Macaws also but I don't have a problem with the fit. They sit pretty flush for me with the right tips.
  
 Regarding the GT100s vs. the KC06. I prefer the GT100s but you have to keep in mind it isolates better, and has a sound-sig that isn't suited well for all genres IMO. The Ostry is more well-rounded, but can't hit the heights the Macaw can reach with the right tracks. At times, the Macaw sounds incredible.


----------



## Trapok

10 days :breaking the record. From China to France


----------



## Inszy

From China to Poland (via France and Germany) - 5 days from ordering 
  
 Quote:


vman said:


> What tips are you using with the Macaws?


 
 VSonic foams:
 http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-Soft-Foam-EarTips?search=vsonic&sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## Trapok

inszy said:


> From China to Poland (via France and Germany) - 5 days from ordering


 
 Lucky you


----------



## pwoznic

Hmm those DIY Go Pro K3003 are tempting...anyone own them?


----------



## Euphonik

pwoznic said:


> Hmm those DIY Go Pro K3003 are tempting...anyone own them?


 
  
 Yes- they're excellent.


----------



## pwoznic

euphonik said:


> Yes- they're excellent.


 

 The seller also has DIY IE800 so I may buy both. Do you think they're better than Klipsch x10s?


----------



## eaglearrow

euphonik said:


> Yes- they're excellent.


 

 i've been eyeing them for long now. Dint buy them since i couldn't find many reviews. Can you compare them to your Ali LTD and Titan1 ?
  
 thanks


----------



## audioxxx

twinacstacks said:


> No I have not. But they are on my short list to buy. I have heard they are very good and have an insanely wide sound stage presentation. Best Price on those I have seen is about $79 USD. If they are 1/2 as good as the Real ones (AKG) they would be well worth it.
> 
> TWIN




Yeah I agree, and can't wait to try them, the strange thing with the pricing on them, because it's is the original cable is more expensive in price, and the upgraded silver cables are cheaper. Edit: seller changed the differences.
 Any other company want more $ for upgraded cables, I guess it's a good example of supply and demand.

 Does anybody know if these can be opened easily for a cable change over?

(Or are they glued shut permanently)

Thanks.....


----------



## CADCAM

Anyone heard or have any info on these? They look cool but it'd be nice if someone actually had heard them.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Headphone-Earphone-For-Phone-Sport-Headset-with-microphone-ecouteur-audifonos-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-original-Y1/830204_32394747875.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Headphone-Sport-Earphone-Waterproof-Mobile-Running-Headset-with-microphone-Stereo-MP3-earhook-W5/830204_32392864153.html
  
 thanks for any and all info


----------



## joemama

cadcam said:


> Anyone heard or have any info on these? They look cool but it'd be nice if someone actually had heard them.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Headphone-Earphone-For-Phone-Sport-Headset-with-microphone-ecouteur-audifonos-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-original-Y1/830204_32394747875.html
> 
> ...


 

 I bought the Votts Y1s and to be honest they were a profound disappointment, which is a shame because they are nicely built and they are really comfortable to wear. They have a rotating nozzle similiar to VSonic AN16 and Vivo XE800. I bought them thinking I was was going to find a sound similar to a VSonic or Vivo; however, they sound muddy and unfocused. If I had to do it over I'd stay away.


----------



## Carlsan

audioxxx said:


> By any chance have you compared the Bette's to these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Earphones-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-Fever-HIFI-In-ear-Move/32447398881.html


 
  
 Bought these myself, believe they are the same as above:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
  
 So far they are easily my best purchase off of aliexpress, amazing earphones for the price. Yes they are better than the Bette's. 
 I bought them with the silver cable, which is a really good cable, it feels like a quality cable. You can tell the connection is different from the real AKG's, if this is an attempted fake, that connection is sloppy compared to the real thing. On the other hand, earphone has same weight and feel as a real AKG, and has AKG stamped on the outside. I am almost scared to compare them to my real $800 or so pair of K3003's. 
 Cheers.


----------



## yangian

carlsan said:


> Bought these myself, believe they are the same as above:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
> 
> ...


 
 How about it compard to KEF M200?


----------



## RedTwilight

twinacstacks said:


> Brighter overall. Detailed beyond belief, (due some to the Brighter sig. I'm sure), Way more balanced. Bass is much faster and more controlled. The soundstage is weird to describe. It is Enormous but focused. It is not overly wide but it is as 3 dimensional as I've ever heard. You hear things in recordings you never knew were there and they come at you from all directions. ADD TO THIS the best channel separation I've heard yet to date and you get kind of an Idea. At first listen you might think it was "congested" until you hear it bloom. It can take you to the bow scraping the violin's strings, the floutist moving their feet, and then transport you to the 7th row in an Ampitheater in front of the whole Symphony Orchestra production. The descriptive term that keeps coming to my mind is: "Surgically Precise". These are pretty much the Earphone Version of AKG K701 only with more bass extension.
> 
> The Four Seasons (my fave) by Vivaldi is STUNNING.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh??? That's really intriguing.. I'll stick to the Deltas for a bit since I just got them but will be looking out if the Bettes go on discount. Thanks! 
  
 Will be check out The Four Seasons too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinacstacks said:


> No I have not. But they are on my short list to buy. I have heard they are very good and have an insanely wide sound stage presentation. Best Price on those I have seen is about $79 USD. If they are 1/2 as good as the Real ones (AKG) they would be well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Keep us posted!


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> Bought these myself, believe they are the same as above:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
> 
> ...


 





 Do You have the 10mm Bettes? (not the i.valux).  I'm finding it hard to believe they are any better than the Real 10mm.
  
 But then again they are more expensive and the Chinese keep raising the sonic bar, so I really shouldn't be surprised. So far the Bettes are the best I've heard _*technically*_. That being said, I really prefer the Darker signatures of my Zircons and deltas for extended listening.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> Do You have the 10mm Bettes? (not the i.valux).  I'm finding it hard to believe they are any better than the Real 10mm.


 
 Am I missing something, I thought they were the same, no?
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010FJ0Y4W?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


----------



## audioxxx

carlsan said:


> Bought these myself, believe they are the same as above:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
> 
> ...




Great information, thanks for letting me know. I can't wait for the package now.
 It's amazing how quick China's branded electronics is becoming the best bang for buck, and quality is becoming better and better. As well as service. Cheers to China....


----------



## RedTwilight

twinacstacks said:


> Do You have the 10mm Bettes? (not the i.valux).  I'm finding it hard to believe they are any better than the Real 10mm.
> 
> But then again they are more expensive and the Chinese keep raising the sonic bar, so I really shouldn't be surprised. So far the Bettes are the best I've heard _*technically*_. That being said, I really prefer the Darker signatures of my Zircons and deltas for extended listening.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Bettes and ivalux seems to be similar OEM models hm.. At this price I kinda doubt that there's any ripping off to do.


----------



## audioxxx

I also bought from the same seller as you @carlson, ordered the silver plated version, she shipped them out lightning quick.

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html

Great seller so far, communicates very well.


----------



## peter123

ulti said:


> Hey guys, I need some help in buying a budget IEM. What I want is something with brilliant isolation first and foremost, followed by a bright sound signature.
> 
> I love the sound of the Chinese IEMs I have such as the Xiaomi Pistons 2, KZ ATE/ED10, Ostry KC06A and MacaW GT100s but their isolation really sucks on the London Underground. The London Underground is old and crappy so the tubes screech like a banshee. I know foams help a lot with isolation but I don't like the sound from foams as much as silicone tips.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You could also consider the new Brainwavz S3's. They've got a very nice sound and (at least to me ) isolates really well.


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> Am I missing something, I thought they were the same, no?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010FJ0Y4W?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


 





 Carlsan, I really don't know. The ORIGINAL was only available in Red (Rose) with no markings whatsoever. I don't know if Bette changed their design or another manufacturer took over. There is also an 8mm Version that some say is very good. Now you have me hopeful on this K3003 again, I had kinda put that on the back burner when I got the Bette. ALSO: I'm noticing the original black corded version won't be available for a while on all the websites. Is there a difference between the Black and Silver corded ones, other than the cords?
  
 Here are links to the BETTE Store (original seller).  Notice the Title and descriptions. Also notice the sound port on the rear of the Red Bette is off center whereas the sound port on the i.valux is dead center, at least on one of the pics.
  
 Original listing:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
  
 Newer listing
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/i-VALUX-Hybrid-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Monitors-IEMS-Headphones-/221889567575?talgo=origal&tfrom=321814718008&ttype=price&tpos=unknow








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I do think the manufacturing of the Chinese mass-produced Earphones is wildly erratic, at BEST. What I believe happens is the original Manufacturer comes up with a design and makes xxx number of units, then when the demand becomes more than they can handle production-wise it gets farmed out to a bunch of smaller vendors who can produce the same item under that manufacturers branding. This is an educated guess. Just based on the Sheer population numbers in Asia you can almost rely on this practice, as these smaller manufacturers can't keep up with supply/demand.
  
 It is possible I lucked into a NEAR-PERFECT Pair of Bettes and others just don't quite sound the same. Other forumers have run into this phenomena with the KZ ANV's, and others. There is a big difference in sound between my 2 pairs of KZ ED10's as well. One has huge Bass while the other is Mid-centric.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> I do think the manufacturing of the Chinese mass-produced Earphones is wildly erratic, at BEST. What I believe happens is the original Manufacturer comes up with a design and makes xxx number of units, then when the demand becomes more than they can handle production-wise it gets farmed out to a bunch of smaller vendors who can produce the same item under that manufacturers branding. This is an educated guess. Just based on the Sheer population numbers in Asia you can almost rely on this practice, as these smaller manufacturers can't keep up with supply/demand.
> 
> It is possible I lucked into a NEAR-PERFECT Pair of Bettes and others just don't quite sound the same. Other forumers have run into this phenomena with the KZ ANV's, and others. There is a big difference in sound between my 2 pairs of KZ ED10's as well. One has huge Bass while the other is Mid-centric.
> 
> ...


 
 Or maybe you have potatoes in your ears...


----------



## Euphonik

pwoznic said:


> The seller also has DIY IE800 so I may buy both. Do you think they're better than Klipsch x10s?


 
  
 I don't have the Klipsch x10s so I'm not much help, sorry : \
  


eaglearrow said:


> i've been eyeing them for long now. Didnt buy them since I couldn't find many reviews. Can you compare them to your Ali LTD and Titan1 ?
> 
> thanks


 
  
 Titan1 has more depth, similar width in its stage and less bass impact/isolation. Ali-CKR9 has more warmth and is more intimate. I prefer the timbre of the Titan1(it sounds more natural to me) as the Ali-CKR9 reminds me of the CKS-1000 (which is a bit plasticky). Titan1 is a more neutral sounding 'phone with much better refined treble and overall tuning, imo.


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Or maybe you have potatoes in your ears...


 





 Possibly. I wouldn't doubt that 30+ years playing in front of Marshall Stacks hasn't done SOME damage....
  
 I'm still hell on Bass though....
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> I do think the manufacturing of the Chinese mass-produced Earphones is wildly erratic, at BEST. What I believe happens is the original Manufacturer comes up with a design and makes xxx number of units, then when the demand becomes more than they can handle production-wise it gets farmed out to a bunch of smaller vendors who can produce the same item under that manufacturers branding. This is an educated guess. Just based on the Sheer population numbers in Asia you can almost rely on this practice, as these smaller manufacturers can't keep up with supply/demand.
> 
> It is possible I lucked into a NEAR-PERFECT Pair of Bettes and others just don't quite sound the same. Other forumers have run into this phenomena with the KZ ANV's, and others. There is a big difference in sound between my 2 pairs of KZ ED10's as well. One has huge Bass while the other is Mid-centric.
> 
> ...


 
 I believe KZ's QC is much better than those DIYs. It's really possible your Bette is special. On the other hand, Maybe you need to compare it to more high end products to make a final conclusion.


----------



## stilleh

twinacstacks said:


> Senn. HD295, 600, 650. They should fit. I would also recommend momentums but I understand they are rather small inside the pads. If you want a Brighter sound Then AKG. Starting with the 701 and work upward numerically. Some of these require shopping as they vary greatly and can get rather pricey.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN




I got an incredible deal on a pair of Oppo Pm3. Not the largest but they were so soft and isolated excellent. And the sound, oh the sound, was just what I wanted! So


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Possibly. I wouldn't doubt that 30+ years playing in front of Marshall Stacks hasn't done SOME damage....
> 
> I'm still hell on Bass though....
> 
> ...


 
  I just wish the name change didn't happen on the Bettes.  I just got burned on the Piston 3's that sound like crap. (my pair)


----------



## yangian

I have a question. Will the transfer speed of a micro card affect the sound quality of a lossless music player? Thanks.


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> I believe KZ's QC is much better than those DIYs. It's really possible your Bette is special. On the other hand, Maybe you need to compare it to more high end products to make a final conclusion.


 





 True yangi, but that would be counterproductive to my purpose which is:  finding a budget IEM that is as good as, or slays the Higher end stuff. I really don't think the wait will be that long. These Chinese production earphones continue to get better all the time. The Germans and Japanese should be concerned....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> I just wish the name change didn't happen on the Bettes.  I just got burned on the Piston 3's that sound like crap. (my pair)


 





 Me too. It's one of the reasons I haven't bought a backup pair. Sounds like it's a good thing I held off on those Piston 3's too... Charlie have you tried the Zircons yet? I can't remember.
  
 Senior moment.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

Incoming along with the Mulas.  As far s the Piston 3's go, l have heard all positive comments about them.  I just got a fake.


----------



## mochill

yangian said:


> I have a question. Will the transfer speed of a micro card affect the sound quality of a lossless music player? Thanks.



I think it does


----------



## Inszy

No, it doesn't. Slowest cards (class 2) have transfer 16Mb/s. Flac 16/44 have about 0,7-1,2 Mb/s.
 But listening comfort can be lower - extended gaps between songs.


----------



## yangian

inszy said:


> No, it doesn't. Slowest cards (class 2) have transfer 16Mb/s. Flac 16/44 have about 0,7-1,2 Mb/s.
> But listening comfort can be lower - extended gaps between songs.


 
 Really, ok. Another question, though out of context. So does the transfer speed affect a photo's quality?


----------



## ajaxender

Its the same question, really. The speed of the card has nothing to do with the quality of what you write to it, or read from it (size has more impact, since you can't put as much high quality stuff on it).
 But it does affect how much data you can read or write quickly, so slow cards can give you usability issues. In the same way large FLAC files might take longer to load into the player (usually noticed when you skip tracks), a high resolution uncompressed image may take a long time to write to the card, restricting you from taking lots of photos quickly.


----------



## yangian

ajaxender said:


> Its the same question, really. The speed of the card has nothing to do with the quality of what you write to it, or read from it (size has more impact, since you can't put as much high quality stuff on it).
> But it does affect how much data you can read or write quickly, so slow cards can give you usability issues. In the same way large FLAC files might take longer to load into the player (usually noticed when you skip tracks), a high resolution uncompressed image may take a long time to write to the card, restricting you from taking lots of photos quickly.


 
 Ok. I see. Thanks!


----------



## ozkan

I got my CKR9-LTD today. Sounds good so far. Will burn them for some time and write my impressions on them.


----------



## CoiL

Promised my impressions on Yinjw "IE800"...
  
 They are decent sounding... but... imho, too elevated bass/midbass that is also littlebit "woolly and boomy". Highs are smooth (could have more details) and mids are also good (also could have more details). Soundstage is over average. Imaging is good but could be better. Isolation is pretty good (noticeably better than KZ ED10).
  
 Overall good sound quality but nothing special. Decent build quality. Got them for ~18$ and for that price they are good.
 Reminds me somewhat Piston2 sound signature but more refined almost in every aspect (Piston2 highs are more detailed/sparkly). Main issue with these is driver flex while inserting them! Seems like they have ports only behind driver and not in front, so, air can`t escape when great sealing tips are being used.
  
 Personally I prefer KZ ED10, ED9 and especially ATE-b over these.
 Haven`t received wood/open-back version Yinjw`s yet, hope they are better.
  
 Comparison was made with hardware & firmware modded DX50 (check profile for more info), no EQ, HO @ mid gain.
  
 Anyway, back to KZ ATE-b FF-mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


yangian said:


> I'm so sorry, Guys! I recommanded the Yinjw IE800, but now I'm very frustrated with it. It's sound quality is great enough, but I feel more and more its sound is just not right. It sounds weird. It's not a problem of sound signature. I have warm, balanced, v-shape headphones, both IEMs and open fulls. I know what a correct sound should be.
> My feeling now:
> Away from those Chinese DIY products. If you do not want to invest much on headphones, buy those budgeted Chinese brands, like KZ, Rock. If you wan to burn money, just invest on those expensive, but renowned products. I just found it just wasted money on those budgeted products if you are listening to those high end products. To myself, I buy several KZ products and all gave away except the ATE for running use. Even the recent extremely impressived Zircons, it's still far away from IE80 and have no time to listen to it.


 
 That`s why I`m extra careful following any hype in these threads. Personal subjective opinions + source gear + taste, etc. - all should be considered. This time I feel like I failed with that choice but well, at least I have decent sounding IEM with great cable and isolation for working with machines.
  
 Probably my next step will be ****`s "K3003", DT2 or those fake ali CKR9LTD`s.


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> That`s why I`m extra careful following any hype in these threads. Personal subjective opinions + source gear + taste, etc. - all should be considered. This time I feel like I failed with that choice but well, at least I have decent sounding IEM with great cable and isolation for working with machines.
> 
> Probably my next step will be ****`s "K3003", DT2 or those fake ali CKR9LTD`s.


 
 The sound quality is definitely than KZ series. More than one people noted that. It's more detailed than ATE for sure. Otherwise, it's your personal preference.


----------



## CoiL

Don`t agree. More detailed than ATE? No, especially when Yinjw bass/midbass is "covering" other FR details. At most I could say they are on par with details with stock ATE-b. With modded ATE-b they are clearly inferior. Not a personal preference thingy.
 Maybe it`s about our units QC / sound difference, source gear or sound signature preference difference but If someone is aiming only for SQ, I would pick latter mentioned KZ`s over it, especially when considering price.
 Don`t want to argue, just my honest subjective opinion.
  
 Btw, what is Your source gear with those Yinjw`s? Any EQ being used?


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Don`t agree. More detailed than ATE? No, especially when Yinjw bass/midbass is "covering" other FR details. At most I could say they are on par with details with stock ATE-b.
> With modded ATE-b they are clearly inferior. Not a personal preference thingy.
> Maybe it`s about our units QC / sound difference, source gear or sound signature preference difference but If someone is aiming only for SQ, I would pick latter mentioned KZ`s over it, especially when considering price.
> Don`t want to argue, just my honest subjective opinion.


 
 You can see other reviews. Seems most of us have impression that its bass does not touch other PR. Its bass quantity is not that much, much less than Zircons. Or maybe you need to burn a little bit, or possibly, a QC problem.


----------



## kaiteck

yangian said:


> You can see other reviews. Seems most of us have impression that its bass does not touch other PR. Its bass quantity is not that much, much less than Zircons. Or maybe you need to burn a little bit, or possibly, a QC problem.


 
 My google can't find any reviews for it. If you're a kind soul, giving me a link will be appreciated.
  
 By the way, is chinese speakers allowed to discuss here?


----------



## CoiL

> You can see other reviews. Seems most of us have impression that its bass does not touch other PR. Its bass quantity is not that much, much less than Zircons. Or maybe you need to burn a little bit, or possibly, a QC problem.


 
  
 Please point me to those other reviews. Would like to see those ppl source gear, preferences etc. difference with mine. That I have already covered that Zircons are in their nature V-shaped and quite bassy (though, seem to be very tip dependent) for me subjectively by many impressions. Though, only way to get impression is to listen Yourself but sorry, Zircons don`t appeal to me.
  


coil said:


> Btw, what is Your source gear with those Yinjw`s? Any EQ being used?


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Please point me to those other reviews. Would like to see those ppl source gear, preferences etc. difference with mine. That I have already covered that Zircons are in their nature V-shaped and quite bassy (though, seem to be very tip dependent) for me subjectively by many impressions.


 
 Scattered in this thread. You can search Peter123's initial impression here. Anyway, just burn it for a while to see.


----------



## CoiL

Peter123, can`t You please comment on this?
  
 Ok, when I get to home, will leave them "burning in" with Aune T1. We`ll see if they change.


coil said:


> Btw, what is Your source gear with those Yinjw`s? Any EQ being used?


----------



## leobigfield

kaiteck said:


> My google can't find any reviews for it. If you're a kind soul, giving me a link will be appreciated.
> 
> By the way, is chinese speakers allowed to discuss here?


 
  
 Anyone is allowed, just post in English.


----------



## yangian

kaiteck said:


> My google can't find any reviews for it. If you're a kind soul, giving me a link will be appreciated.
> 
> By the way, is chinese speakers allowed to discuss here?


 
 Thank to google:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/17370#post_11864917


----------



## CoiL

leobigfield, yangian, I think he meant chinese made loudspeakers not language?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And once again yangian...


coil said:


> Btw, what is Your source gear with those Yinjw`s? Any EQ being used?


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> leobigfield, yangian, I think he meant chinese made loudspeakers not language?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Kinds. cell phones, laptop +NX1, tablet with Neutron + NX1, laptop+FX Audio DAC/Amp.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-DAC-X6-fever-HiFi-amp-USB-Fiber-Coaxial-Digital-Audio-Decoder-DAC-24BIT-192-Free/32259251491.html
 This phone seems picky of source.


----------



## kaiteck

coil said:


> leobigfield, yangian, I think he meant chinese made loudspeakers not language?:rolleyes:
> 
> And once again yangian...


 wow, no wonder I felt so confused after reading that reply. YES I meant loudspeakers!! (≧∇≦)/


----------



## JamesBr

kaiteck said:


> wow, no wonder I felt so confused after reading that reply. YES I meant loudspeakers!! (≧∇≦)/


 
 Lol ... makes sens now


----------



## CoiL

yangian said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > leobigfield, yangian, I think he meant chinese made loudspeakers not language?
> ...


 
 Ok, thanks for info, seems quite good gear.
  
 I want to clarify that by saying "_too elevated bass/midbass that is also littlebit "woolly and boomy_" I didn`t mean it is very bassy IEM.
 Not at all. Just that I feel/hear that compared to my personal subjective neutral/balanced/flat reference point they have elevated bass/mid-bass. Not much but it is noticeable with my gear and to my ears. Bass/mid-bass doesn`t seem to bleed much into other FR but it is dominating littlebit, kind of "keeps in background" some of other FR details and gets littlebit overwhelming after some listening. For example atm listening to _Porcupine Tree - Ambulance Chasing_ 16/44 FLAC and floor/mid tom-toms get littlebit too "boomy" and overwhelming. Also bass part is littlebit too "mid-bassy". If what I said makes sense. I don`t know if I describe it correctly but maybe I could say that bass/mid-bass roll-off is too slow? I think this IEM lacks littlebit airiness also, not just with this kind of music.
 Like I said, don`t know if it is because of our units QC/production difference, source gear difference or personal sound preference/hearing difference but I will stay at my impressions.
  
 Btw, very large bore tips are must with these, otherwise they get too bassy, imo.


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Ok, thanks for info, seems quite good gear.
> 
> I want to clarify that by saying "_too elevated bass/midbass that is also littlebit "woolly and boomy_" I didn`t mean it is very bassy IEM.
> Not at all. Just that I feel/hear that compared to my personal subjective neutral/balanced/flat reference point they have elevated bass/mid-bass. Not much but it is noticeable with my gear and to my ears. Bass/mid-bass doesn`t seem to bleed much into other FR but it is dominating littlebit, kind of "keeps in background" some of other FR details and gets littlebit overwhelming after some listening. For example atm listening to _Porcupine Tree - Ambulance Chasing_ 16/44 FLAC and floor/mid tom-toms get littlebit too "boomy" and overwhelming. Also bass part is littlebit too "mid-bassy". If what I said makes sense. I don`t know if I describe it correctly but maybe I could say that bass/mid-bass roll-off is too slow? I think this IEM lacks littlebit airiness also, not just with this kind of music.
> ...


 
 Yes. It focuses on mid-bass. But bass is great - tight and fast. Their sound is pretty dark, seems you don't like it.


----------



## pwoznic

When it comes to all these Chinese IEMs such as the K3003 and IE800 copies/clones/whatever, I assume the isolation is good, but I am wondering, does that also mean that people near you cannot hear the music you're playing? That's an absolute must for me... and nice seal so that no one can hear a peep out of my IEMs or cans.


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> Peter123, can`t You please comment on this?
> 
> Ok, when I get to home, will leave them "burning in" with Aune T1. We`ll see if they change.




Hi guys, having fun I see 

So I've been listening to the Yinjw's and ATE through the SHOZY Lancea for almost an hour now. 

I've never been particularly impressed with the ATE and bringing them out again remind me why. I find them very two dimensional. I also think that they gets shouty even at low volumes and I don't find male vocals and guitars to sound natural (they sound scooped out and hollow to me). Compared to the Yinjw's I find the mid-bass on the ATE mote troublesome (boomy). 

To my ears the Yinjw's are warmer and slightly darker but also smoother and overall better balanced. Tbh I don't think that the ATE does anything better than the Yinjw's. I think that the Yinjw's got a really nice timbre too. I wouldn't complain if the vocals was more forward (because I like that ) but I don't feel that they're recessed really. 

My ears and gear but to them I find the Yinjw's to be on a different level....

Edit: I'd like a fuller treble and even tighter subbass yo go along with those more forward vocals for the next version


----------



## camikeva

For what little it's worth, I agree with Peter123.  The Yinjw outclasses all of the KZ's that I have, including EDSE, DT3, ATE, ANV, ED9, ED10. The Yinjw does benefit from burn in--it tames the bass and clears up the mids.  With that said, they are still a relatively dark iem.  Bass is prominent, particularly on tracks that are mixed with heavy bass.  Even burned in, they have more prominent bass than the ali CK9 LTD that I recently received.  This really gets down to personal preference, as usual.  If your preference is an analytical iem, the Yinjw is not for you.
  
 By the way, I don't mean the above as a swipe to the KZ's.  For the price, they are all very good iem's in their own way.  It wasn't too long ago that one would have had to spend a lot more to get sound quality approaching the KZ's.  I think this hobby has benefitted greatly from the billions of smart phones that have been sold in recent years.  the OEM and upgrade market for these phones has done some wonderful things for what was once our little hobby.


----------



## RedJohn456

Found something really cool http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
  
 Will have a review unit sent my way, can't wait to share impressions. Been hearing good things about this one!


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> I've never been particularly impressed with the ATE and bringing them out again remind me why. I find them *very two dimensional*. I also think that they gets *shouty even at low volumes* and I *don't find male vocals and guitars to sound natural* (they sound scooped out and hollow to me). Compared to the Yinjw's I find the *mid-bass on the ATE mote troublesome (boomy)*.


 






 We must have totally different ATE. Things I pointed out in bold are exactly opposite for me with ATE-b and with FF-mod even further opposite.
 For me ATE-b sounds very natural (especially guitars and male vocals btw), in no way shouty and not boomy.
  
 Or... it could be different hearing, taste, sound signature preference, tips being used, fit, source gear, genre specific preferences or whatever... idk.
  


camikeva said:


> If your preference is an analytical iem, the Yinjw is not for you.


 
 I guess so...
  


yangian said:


> Yes. It focuses on mid-bass. But bass is great - tight and fast. Their sound is pretty dark, seems you don't like it.


 
 Probably I`m not very fond of mid-bass then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Anyway, I shared my impressions and will stick with it (unless Yinjw really changes with "burn-in"). Hope it helps someone.
  
 Will probably try to mod a tiny vent in front side of driver enclosure to get rid of driver flex and reduce bass/mid-bass.


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> :blink: * We must have totally different ATE.* Things I pointed out in bold are exactly opposite for me with ATE-b and with FF-mod even further opposite.
> For me ATE-b sounds very natural (especially guitars and male vocals btw), in no way shouty and not boomy.
> 
> Or... it could be different hearing, taste, sound signature preference, tips being used, fit, source gear, genre specific preferences or whatever... idk.
> ...




The thought have crossed my mind....


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> We must have totally different ATE. Things I pointed out in bold are exactly opposite for me with ATE-b and with FF-mod even further opposite.
> For me ATE-b sounds very natural (especially guitars and male vocals btw), in no way shouty and not boomy.
> 
> Or... it could be different hearing, taste, sound signature preference, tips being used, fit, source gear, genre specific preferences or whatever... idk.
> ...


 
 I just wonder what's your response/face if you listened to IE80.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Found something really cool http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
> 
> Will have a review unit sent my way, can't wait to share impressions. Been hearing good things about this one!


 
 This teaches us a lesson: be patient!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looking forward to your review! Esp., compare with your VE Duke please.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Found something really cool http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
> 
> Will have a review unit sent my way, can't wait to share impressions. Been hearing good things about this one!




Nice find! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## robervaul

redjohn456 said:


> Found something really cool http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
> 
> Will have a review unit sent my way, can't wait to share impressions. Been hearing good things about this one!


 

 KZ
*LZ*
 next - MZ....


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> This teaches us a lesson: be patient!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Patient about what?  Thanks, will definitely compare them. Its a hybrid 2BA + DD combination from what I understand and its supposed to be a hidden gem. Lets see how it sounds 
  


peter123 said:


> Nice find! Looking forward to your impressions


 
  
 Thanks! Always good to find new schiit!
  


robervaul said:


> KZ
> *LZ*
> next - MZ....


 

 XZ if you want to be edgy and hip


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Patient about what?  Thanks, will definitely compare them. Its a hybrid 2BA + DD combination from what I understand and its supposed to be a hidden gem. Lets see how it sounds


 
 Patient to wait better product.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Patient to wait better product.


 

 Its a hybrid as well, with two BA. I have a good feeling about this one (was tipped off by a very reliable guy about this)


----------



## ozkan

No scratches and sounds like genuine


----------



## cresny

redjohn456 said:


> Found something really cool http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
> 
> Will have a review unit sent my way, can't wait to share impressions. Been hearing good things about this one!


 
  
 From Taobao:
 "*LZ-a2 iron ring 3 unit hifi fever mobile computer with wheat into the headphone wire DIY custom music k3003"*
  
 Could this be **** K3003 in a cheaper housing yet a more expensive price?


----------



## Mr Trev

cresny said:


> From Taobao:
> "*LZ-a2 iron ring 3 unit hifi fever mobile computer with wheat into the headphone wire DIY custom music k3003"*
> 
> Could this be **** K3003 in a cheaper housing yet a more expensive price?


 
 wheat headphone wire? Yummy, but what if you're gluten intolerant


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Its a hybrid as well, with two BA. I have a good feeling about this one (was tipped off by a very reliable guy about this)


 
 This might the best reviews I ever read on Taobao. Much better than that **** K3K


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> This might the best reviews I ever read on Taobao. Much better than that **** K3K


 

 The reviews appear to be quite positive, based on what I can surmise from google translations. I haven't really checked out the reviews for the **** so I haven't see for myself yet


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> The reviews appear to be quite positive, based on what I can surmise from google translations. I haven't really checked out the reviews for the **** so I haven't see for myself yet


 
 Much better than ****. Moreover, many of the reviews are valuable reviews. Most of the reviews mention that it has huge soundstage and sounds like a full headphones. I'm very interested in it since one review says it's better than AKG K3K for symphony. It seems its low frequency is better than AKG. Now my only concern is its 3D presentation. But if it sounds like a full headphones, it should be fine.


----------



## goody

ozkan said:


> No scratches and sounds like genuine


 
 That sounds good i am waiting for mine


----------



## ozkan

goody said:


> That sounds good i am waiting for mine


 
  
 They are the real deal my friend! So happy that I bought these.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Based on what I have been able to find LZ is LIZU Manufacturing.
  








 TWIN


----------



## pietro77

goody said:


> That sounds good i am waiting for mine



I have mine also. Looks good,but I am not sure that housing is made of aluminum...


----------



## B9Scrambler

pietro77 said:


> I have mine also. Looks good,but I am not sure that housing is made of aluminum...


 
 It definitely is. Being the derp that I am I keep knocking them off things and have chipped the paint in a couple spots.
  
 On another note, these came in today:
  

  
 When I order them I figured they would be utter crap. They look cheap, cost 7 bucks, but had some interesting tips. They also took forever to be delivered. Took so long I thought they would never come. Anyways, they arrived today. Packaging was crap, no extra tips, no extra anything actually, and a Monoprice 9927 quality cable (but less tangly).
  
 My low expectations were slammed when I tried them out however. These little dudes sound good! And, they're tiny as you can see in the image above. I was expecting them to be EDse sized, but nope. They seem to have excellent clarify and resolution with tight, punchy bass. Mids are more forward than expected too. Onto the burn station!
  
 PS. I bought them here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-2015-gold-earphone-Headphones-with-Mic-Metal-Headset-3-5mm-Earbuds-For-Phone-XIAOMI-MP3/32418036033.html
  
 The price has more than doubled since I ordered mine, lol....le sigh.


----------



## cresny

yangian said:


> Much better than ****. Moreover, many of the reviews are valuable reviews. Most of the reviews mention that it has huge soundstage and sounds like a full headphones. I'm very interested in it since one review says it's better than AKG K3K for symphony. It seems its low frequency is better than AKG. Now my only concern is its 3D presentation. But if it sounds like a full headphones, it should be fine.


 
 I'm guessing this is another iteration on the k3003 design, maybe with a bigger dynamic driver. The impedance for the Senfers is 8 ohms, exactly that of the real AKG. These state 16 ohms which makes me think less easy to drive == bigger bass. When they say "circle of iron" I think they have to be referring to the same BA drivers as the ****:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Composite-double-iron-high-frequency-unit-31749-30017-upgraded-version-DIY-k3003-UE3X-W4R/32447929187.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.20.oU4Rgi&ws_ab_test=201556_1,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
  
 On the other hand -- what do I know?! Looking forward to RedJohn456's impressions.


----------



## audioxxx

cresny said:


> I'm guessing this is another iteration on the k3003 design, maybe with a bigger dynamic driver. The impedance for the Senfers is 8 ohms, exactly that of the real AKG. These state 16 ohms which makes me think less easy to drive == bigger bass. When they say "circle of iron" I think they have to be referring to the same BA drivers as the ****:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Composite-double-iron-high-frequency-unit-31749-30017-upgraded-version-DIY-k3003-UE3X-W4R/32447929187.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.20.oU4Rgi&ws_ab_test=201556_1,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
> 
> On the other hand -- what do I know?! Looking forward to RedJohn456's impressions.




As far as I understand it those are the new balanced armature's used in the latest **** k3k. (Not 100% sure)

 And this is why they are selling them as upgraded model. They should sound very good if these BA's have been used. 
 And I think I prefer stainless steal housings.


----------



## yangian

cresny said:


> I'm guessing this is another iteration on the k3003 design, maybe with a bigger dynamic driver. The impedance for the Senfers is 8 ohms, exactly that of the real AKG. These state 16 ohms which makes me think less easy to drive == bigger bass. When they say "circle of iron" I think they have to be referring to the same BA drivers as the ****:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Composite-double-iron-high-frequency-unit-31749-30017-upgraded-version-DIY-k3003-UE3X-W4R/32447929187.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.20.oU4Rgi&ws_ab_test=201556_1,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
> 
> On the other hand -- what do I know?! Looking forward to RedJohn456's impressions.


 
 I don't know. I just never saw such great reviews! BTW, they has also A1:http://world.taobao.com/item/45303014207.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7728556.w4023-3074559549.5.HAvSUh
 Single DD. Tuning according to IE800. Several reviews said it's literally better than IE80! Unbelievable!!


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> I don't know. I just never saw such great reviews! BTW, they has also A1:http://world.taobao.com/item/45303014207.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7728556.w4023-3074559549.5.HAvSUh
> Single DD. Tuning according to IE800. Several reviews said it's literally better than IE80! Unbelievable!!


 

 Hey buddy
  
 Not having too much luck with google translate. Are you a native mandarin or cantonese speaker? Would be awesome if you can give a summary of what they are describing about both the A1 and A2. A1 is also very reasonably priced.


----------



## bhazard

ozkan said:


> They are the real deal my friend! So happy that I bought these.


 
 You compared them to the originals? If so, that's awesome


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> Not having too much luck with google translate. Are you a native mandarin or cantonese speaker? Would be awesome if you can give a summary of what they are describing about both the A1 and A2. A1 is also very reasonably priced.


 
 Ok. 
 For A2: Huge soundstage, very huge, as a full headphones. Extremely high analytical, on par (maybe little bit inferior) to AKG K3K. Very clear imaging. Low end sounds like HD650. Middle as Shure846. Vocal is near. High is bright, but not aggressive. If K3K is as a lovely girl, A2 is like a vigor boy. So more dynamic than K3K. So it's better than K3K for symphony! (I like most!) But for string, small work classical, new age music, K3K is better. All in all, on par with K3K, each one has its good. Build quality cannot catch up K3K. 
 My impression: Huge soundstage; extreme detailed; very balance, very holographic.
  
 For A1:Huge soundstage, very 3D presentation. Low end go down very deep, balanced, on the whole very smooth, very clear and accurate AND!!!!!!!!!!!!
 extreme similar sound as IE800! But vocal is much better than IE800!!! Vocal is similar to 535!!! Much better than Sure 215, a lot better than IE80!!!
  
 Well, it's a legend?!


----------



## RedJohn456

cresny said:


> I'm guessing this is another iteration on the k3003 design, maybe with a bigger dynamic driver. The impedance for the Senfers is 8 ohms, exactly that of the real AKG. These state 16 ohms which makes me think less easy to drive == bigger bass. When they say "*circle of iron*" I think they have to be referring to the same BA drivers as the ****:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Composite-double-iron-high-frequency-unit-31749-30017-upgraded-version-DIY-k3003-UE3X-W4R/32447929187.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.20.oU4Rgi&ws_ab_test=201556_1,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
> 
> On the other hand -- what do I know?! Looking forward to RedJohn456's impressions.


 
 Btw "circle of iron" is just google's translation of dynamic+BA hybrid in Chinese


----------



## cresny

redjohn456 said:


> Btw "circle of iron" is just google's translation of dynamic+BA hybrid in Chinese


 
 Funny, I thought they meant the circular chamber around the drivers -- coincidence I guess. That stuff really does come out like poetry sometimes!


----------



## RedJohn456

cresny said:


> Funny, I thought they meant the circular chamber around the drivers -- coincidence I guess. That stuff really does come out like poetry sometimes!


 

 Me thinks they hire poets as translational programmers over at google


----------



## 1clearhead

euphonik said:


> Yes- they're excellent.


 
  
 + 1
  


carlsan said:


> Bought these myself, believe they are the same as above:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1....my has the AKG logo on them as well.
  


redjohn456 said:


> Found something really cool http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
> 
> Will have a review unit sent my way, can't wait to share impressions. Been hearing good things about this one!


 
  
 Sounds interesting....hopefully, we all can wait on your impressions. I will definitely start saving if it all pans well.


----------



## 1clearhead

Well? I'll still stick to my *K3003's* and wait for more impressions after verifying some Chinese feedback with my friends......
  
 Note the *BOLD* words.....
  
*Chinese translation.....*
  
 圈铁耳机也试了不少，老忠的a2是我用过性价比最高，低频最好的。
 虽然老忠一再强调不喜可退，收到新版a2后还是果断确认，没理由退嘛。
 小鱼小虾就不上了，直接掏出k3003和mh335dw来对比。
 a2声音偏暖，声场大气势猛，力道十足，人声较厚，不算突出，也不会被盖，解析逊于k3但差的不多，这一版高频并不比默认管下的k3差多少。
 听人声流行的话，相对于335那种特化型来说，和k3一样都属于可以听，但并非长处，不过k3是秀气的小姑娘，a2就是强壮的青年。声场和力量感确实非常出色，优秀而充满力量的低频有大耳的感觉。
 由于气势的差距，听古典反而凌驾于k3003之上，解析更暴力些就完美了。
 弦乐和小编制、新世纪还是无法挑战k3003的，女声也比k3003少了一份清秀空灵。
 这个价位的塞子能和k3003这个标杆做到各擅胜场，有自己的特点和优势确实很了不起了，不过包装和塞子本身的逼格老忠还需加油啊~（这确实被k3003完爆）。
  
*English translation.....*
  
 Circle iron headphones have tried a lot of Old Faithful a2 is the highest price I've used, low frequency best.
 While Old Faithful do not like retreat after repeatedly stressed, the new version of a2 or received decisive confirmation, no reason to retreat thing.
 Fish shrimp is not on, and directly took k3003 and mh335dw to compare.
*a2 warmer sound*, the sound field large momentum fierce, full strength, voice thick, not too prominent, it will not be covered, *analytical inferior k3* but not much difference, this version is not a high-frequency than the default pipe under k3 How much difference.
 Listen to the voices of popular then, with respect to the 335 model for the kind of specialization, and k3 are all the same can listen to, but not strengths, but k3 is a delicate girl, a2 is a strong young man. The sound field and a sense of power is indeed very good, excellent and full of power low-frequency and large ears feeling.
 As the gap between momentum, listening to classical but above the k3003, more violence to resolve some perfect.
 Strings and small establishment, or to challenge k3003 new century, the female voice is also handsome ethereal than k3003 stripped.
*The price of the benchmark plug can and do k3003 good wins, it has its own characteristics and advantages really great*, but the packaging and plug itself forced grid Old Faithful need refueling ah ~ (This really is k3003 after explosion) 
  
  
 Finally, according to this feedback and my friends at work, it seems the A2 is focuses on a warmer signature, but the K3003 does sound more analytical and the buyer seems to say and declare the K3003 the winner.
  
 Hopefully, they'll be more reviews coming from you guys at head-fi.
  
 The review can be found here.....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.bFBdMh&id=520349553484&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## Joe Bloggs

yangian said:


> Much better than ****. Moreover, many of the reviews are valuable reviews. Most of the reviews mention that it has huge soundstage and sounds like a full headphones. I'm very interested in it since one review says it's better than AKG K3K for symphony. It seems its low frequency is better than AKG. Now my only concern is its 3D presentation. But if it sounds like a full headphones, it should be fine.







1clearhead said:


> Well? I'll still stick to my *K3003's* and wait for more impressions after verifying some Chinese feedback with my friends......
> 
> Note the *BOLD* words.....
> [snip]




This actually may be the review yangian is referring to, since besides the low points you bolded, the high points yangian mentioned are there as well in the Chinese (I guess they got too mangled up in google English  )

Looks interesting


----------



## peter123

joe bloggs said:


> This actually may be the review yangian is referring to, since besides the low points you bolded, the high points yangian mentioned are there as well in the Chinese (I guess they got too mangled up in google English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lol, I was actually thinking when I read it that by bolding other parts of it one could make them sound way better (even in english).


----------



## goody

just got the JVC FXT90 that i bought from ali express ...there is no way anybody can tell me its fake.. it sounds awesome it most be the genuine one ...nice bass and liquid mids i love em... I am expecting good things from the ALI CKR9LTD i bought


----------



## Arvan

goody said:


> just got the JVC FXT90 that i bought from ali express ...there is no way anybody can tell me its fake.. it sounds awesome it most be the genuine one ...nice bass and liquid mids i love em... I am expecting good things from the ALI CKR9LTD i bought




Care to share from what seller you got them from?


----------



## 1clearhead

joe bloggs said:


> This actually may be the review yangian is referring to, since besides the low points you bolded, the high points yangian mentioned are there as well in the Chinese (I guess they got too mangled up in google English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you can translate the other feedbacks from that same link, many are saying they sound more like the SHURE SE846, which is a good thing! I might just pick one up for this reason. Thumbs up!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

1clearhead said:


> If you can translate the other feedbacks from that same link, many are saying they sound more like the SHURE SE846, which is a good thing! I might just pick one up for this reason. Thumbs up!




Translation is part of my daytime job, nighttime job and "God What are you doing in front of a computer this time of the night" job--don't make it part of my leisure activity too


----------



## 1clearhead

joe bloggs said:


> Translation is part of my daytime job, nighttime job and "God What are you doing in front of a computer this time of the night" job--don't make it part of my leisure activity too


 

 Haha! Good to know you do this as a day-time job in Hong Kong......this is actually my hobby up-north in Beijing.


----------



## lalala6

For those who may be interested, I've posted up a comparison of the Aliexpress CKR9LTD vs the original CKR9LTD in the discovery thread. Click here


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Well? I'll still stick to my *K3003's* and wait for more impressions after verifying some Chinese feedback with my friends......
> 
> Note the *BOLD* words.....
> 
> ...


 
 First, several translations are not accurate, and even misleading!
*a2 warmer sound -- sound of A2 tends to be warm. *
*analytical inferior k3* but not much difference -- resolution is inferior than K3003, but just a little bit.
*The price of the benchmark plug can and do k3003 good wins, it has its own characteristics and advantages really great*, -- The translation should be: For an earphones at this price, has its own merit when comparing with the banchmark K3303, has its own character and advantages, it's really grwat.
*Obviously*, when reviewer refered to "the banchmark K3303"* it must refer to Genuine AKG K3003, not those fake **** K3003!!*
  
 I didn't say **** K3K is not good. I just told what I read from reviews. 1clearhead, it's your business to stick to **** K3K, you do not need to do this for an product you do not actually know.


----------



## eaglearrow

yangian said:


> First, several translations are not accurate, and even misleading!
> *a2 warmer sound -- sound of A2 tends to be warm. *
> *analytical inferior k3* but not much difference -- resolution is inferior than K3003, but just a little bit.
> *The price of the benchmark plug can and do k3003 good wins, it has its own characteristics and advantages really great*, -- The translation should be: For an earphones at this price, has its own merit when comparing with the banchmark K3303, has its own character and advantages, it's really grwat.
> ...


 

 Thank you for clearing that out. So all this while in the reviews when they mentioned K3003, they referred to the AKG's and not the ****'s right?


----------



## yangian

eaglearrow said:


> Thank you for clearing that out. So all this while in the reviews when they mentioned K3003, they referred to the AKG's and not the ****'s right?


 
 That's my understand. We translate "benchmark" literal means "mark, suveyor's pole". Do you think that refers to fake K3K or a genuine K3K? Well, it might be **** K3K is also not far from AKG K3K. But I don't think any reviewer would take a similar price product, another DIY product as a banchmark to compare with, right?


----------



## eaglearrow

yangian said:


> That's my understand. We translate "benchmark" literal means "mark, suveyor's pole". Do you think that refers to fake K3K or a genuine K3K? Well, it might be **** K3K is also not far from AKG K3K. But I don't think any reviewer would take a similar price product, another DIY product as a banchmark to compare with, right?


 

 haha.. yeah. True that


----------



## Grayson73

carlsan said:


> Bought these myself, believe they are the same as above:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Improved-Version-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-IE8-HIFI-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphones-enthusiast-headset/32439793220.html
> 
> ...


 
 Please compare to the real K3003


----------



## Bubbizzie

.........


----------



## Skullophile

It'd be great if someone could compare ****'s k3003 with T-Peos H300
Or Dunu DN1000 etc. I'm interested to see if it's only what AKG think about themselves
to charge so much $ for the k3003.


----------



## cresny

yangian said:


> First, several translations are not accurate, and even misleading!
> *a2 warmer sound -- sound of A2 tends to be warm. *
> *analytical inferior k3* but not much difference -- resolution is inferior than K3003, but just a little bit.
> *The price of the benchmark plug can and do k3003 good wins, it has its own characteristics and advantages really great*, -- The translation should be: For an earphones at this price, has its own merit when comparing with the banchmark K3303, has its own character and advantages, it's really grwat.
> ...


 
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.bFBdMh&id=520349553484&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
 This particular review attached pictures of K3003 in question. However I could not tell from pics whether it's **** or genuine AKG
 (edit) Looking again I think looking at the posts under the translucent tips, they do kind of apear to stainless, not aluminum as are the Senfers. That he also compared Fitear mh335dw makes mr think yeah, those must be genuine.


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> It'd be great if someone could compare ****'s k3003 with T-Peos H300
> Or Dunu DN1000 etc. I'm interested to see if it's only what AKG think about themselves
> to charge so much $ for the k3003.


 

 If you ever get a chance to try the real thing at a store, spend some time trying it out. Its quite impressive, the AKG K3003 I mean. I can't afford it at the moment but boy does it sound really good.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm still trying to figure out why the shrimp fish thing is not on....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the shrimp fish thing is not on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh.... and is SOMEBODY going to post an English Version of that website in case some of us may want to order an A2?
  
 Thanx,
  








 TWIN


----------



## Igor Eisberg

twinacstacks said:


> Oh.... and is SOMEBODY going to post an English Version of that website in case some of us may want to order an A2?
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> ...


 

 You just need to copy-paste that TaoBao link to the MisterTao search bar and that's the page you get:
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/520349553484.html


----------



## yangian

cresny said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.bFBdMh&id=520349553484&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
> 
> This particular review attached pictures of K3003 in question. However I could not tell from pics whether it's **** or genuine AKG
> (edit) Looking again I think looking at the posts under the translucent tips, they do kind of apear to stainless, not aluminum as are the Senfers. That he also compared Fitear mh335dw makes mr think yeah, those must be genuine.


 
 Which one? Have no idea..


----------



## cresny

yangian said:


> Which one? Have no idea..


 
 Which review? Filter for only reviews with pictures. There are then 9 reviews, this will be the 4th, the one that says "k3 is a delicate girl, a2 is a strong young man". It has three pics,


----------



## yangian

cresny said:


> Which review? Filter for only reviews with pictures. There are then 9 reviews, this will be the 4th, the one that says "k3 is a delicate girl, a2 is a strong young man". It has three pics,


 
 Oh, Yeah, I see. That's true. Thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> First, several translations are not accurate, and even misleading!
> *a2 warmer sound -- sound of A2 tends to be warm. *
> *analytical inferior k3* but not much difference -- resolution is inferior than K3003, but just a little bit.
> *The price of the benchmark plug can and do k3003 good wins, it has its own characteristics and advantages really great*, -- The translation should be: For an earphones at this price, has its own merit when comparing with the banchmark K3303, has its own character and advantages, it's really grwat.
> ...


 
  
 By all means, I wouldn't mind if they would be better than the K3003, or different (as in sounding similar to SE846). I actually went to their website to gain more information and purchase them, but there is not enough information for me to make that purchase. That's why I'm holding off until others here in head-fi decides to purchase them and write a better and more thorough review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


grayson73 said:


> Please compare to the real K3003


 
  
 Yea, definitely would love to read that review.


----------



## audioxxx

It would be nice to see a tear down of the a2, and types of balanced armature's used. Very interesting...


----------



## 1clearhead

audioxxx said:


> It would be nice to see a tear down of the a2, and types of balanced armature's used. Very interesting...



 

+1


----------



## airomjosh

had a chat with the a2 seller and he sent me a2's FR measurement


----------



## eaglearrow

Founs this at taobao. Diy Quad BA unit IEM. (shells are a shure knock-offs though). But what's interesting is that two of the BA units used are TWFK. Sounds interesting for just $92.
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/520996137552.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.1414651174895.5.HUXD88&scm=1007.10146.6070.0&id=520996137552&pvid=d5bf3d80-6059-423c-9d23-424be65a2ef2


----------



## Inszy

Shure fakes. They sometimes have only one cheap dynamic driver (although the description says about BA).
 But no matter how they sound. Intended buying fakes is stupid.


----------



## eaglearrow

inszy said:


> *But no matter how they sound. *Intended buying fakes is stupid.


 
 I might have to disagree here. *Its all about the sound.. isn't it??* Though they are fakes(only the shell), if the sound quality justifies price, i believe there's no harm in buying them. But yes... I agree, the shure branding shouldn't be used on those and seller should sell them with their own brand name.


----------



## Inszy

When you buy fake headphones, it is practically the same as if they were stolen - that's why it's stupidity and no matter how they sound.


----------



## eaglearrow

inszy said:


> When you buy fake headphones, it is practically the same as if they were stolen - that's why it's stupidity and no matter how they sound.




Logic is a very tricky thing. For everyone, their own!


----------



## B9Scrambler

.


----------



## Inszy

eaglearrow said:


> Logic is a very tricky thing. For everyone, their own!


 
 It's not logic, it's morality.


----------



## B9Scrambler

.


----------



## Inszy

Wh


b9scrambler said:


> If they're claiming they are the legit item, then yes, there is an issue. If they are not, and are just using the same housing because it's a good one, like Shures are, and are not claiming to be selling a fake as an original, how is there an issue. There isn't.
> 
> Now, if you are the kinda person that buy fakes to say "oh look friends, look what I have here!!! Isn't it awesome!!??", trying to fool and impress people, well that's on you.


 
 I am the kind a person who doesn't steal.
 And hey! They have big white inscription: "Shure". So they claiming they are the legit item.


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> Wh
> I am the kind a person who doesn't steal.
> And hey! They have big white inscription: "Shure". So they claiming they are the legit item.




Congratulations for being an honest person! 

Yes the housings say Shure on them. There is a reason for that. Nowhere does the seller claim they are a Shure product. It's a diy. They say it's a diy. From there it is up to the buyer to continue to be the honest party.


----------



## sodesuka

Some random observations between Soundmagic E80 and Keep SK DK80:
- DK80 is thicker sounding throughout the spectrum and smoother at the top. E80 isn't actually thin sounding though.
- DK80 has bigger midbass, E80 hit with sub-bass harder. E80 has tighter more defined bass, however DK80's bass seem to be quicker.
- E80 has better separation and positional cues. DK80 sounds like a hall with huge subwoofers with fuzzier positioning. DK80 is less airy than E80.
- DK80 has surprisingly good clarity for female vocal and upper mid, in fact it rivals E80 in this regard however it simply sounds thicker somehow.
- Both don't sound like they have overly wrong timbre, just that there are frequencies that are more dominant than others.

I don't think one is better than other, and it's nice to have both so I can switch whenever I'm bored with either.


----------



## B9Scrambler

sodesuka Nice comparison. Really want to try out some of Soundmagics products in the near future. Those E80s seem like they would offer great value.


----------



## sodesuka

They're really good, when I switch to or from R70x, things don't sound like they're all wrong although their technicalities can't be compared. The lower treble etch can be pretty bad if your playlist have them, and they can sound anemic depending on where you come from though. I have an LG Quadbeat 3 and a recabled MH1 coming my way, after that I'll probably temporary retire from buying things for a while to save for CIEM.


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> Congratulations for being an honest person!
> 
> Yes the housings say Shure on them. There is a reason for that. Nowhere does the seller claim they are a Shure product. It's a diy. They say it's a diy. From there it is up to the buyer to continue to be the honest party.




My point exactly.. sadly, people sometimes overlook the details and comment offensively and start talking about morality nd stuff. 

@inszy Im sorry, im not here to pick a fight.  if u feel that the they are fakes, dont buy em.  i see it as a diy since the seller quoted so. It was just a find that i posted. I think there is no need to go all moral police on them.


----------



## Inszy

Maybe not. But recently talking here is mainly about that who finds cooler fakes, so it doesn't surprise me anymore. It's just sad.
 Fake ATH, fake AKG, fake Shure. One big Fake-Fi...


----------



## goody

inszy said:


> Maybe not. But recently talking here is mainly about that who finds cooler fakes, so it doesn't surprise me anymore. It's just sad.
> Fake ATH, fake AKG, fake Shure. One big Fake-Fi...


 
 Are you on a morality crusade?...Goodluck with that...Most of us on here buy original stuff check our signatures ..


----------



## Igor Eisberg

inszy said:


> Maybe not. But recently talking here is mainly about that who finds cooler fakes, so it doesn't surprise me anymore. It's just sad.
> Fake ATH, fake AKG, fake Shure. One big Fake-Fi...


 
 What is sad is that you are willing to buy "original" gadgets for five time the price they worth, so the "fake" ones are much closer to the real price it costs to make them. The actual "fakes" are the big companies that build stuff for 5 bucks and sell them for hundreds. So, unless you're a copyrights lawyer, you've nothing to complain about.


----------



## Charliemotta

igor eisberg said:


> What is sad is that you are willing to buy "original" gadgets for five time the price they worth, so they "fake" ones are much closer to the real price it costs to make them. The actual "fakes" are the big companies that build stuff for 5 bucks and sell them for hundreds. So, unless you're a copyrights lawyer, you've nothing to complain.



 


igor eisberg said:


> What is sad is that you are willing to buy "original" gadgets for five time the price they worth, so they "fake" ones are much closer to the real price it costs to make them. The actual "fakes" are the big companies that build stuff for 5 bucks and sell them for hundreds. So, unless you're a copyrights lawyer, you've nothing to complain.


----------



## Inszy

Well, then find me those so priceless fakes  My earphones are in my signature. Especially I love to buy five less costly Audeo and CA Pro330  But buying cheap ATH-AD700X and ATH-A500X in wood also gonna be very nice


----------



## clee290

igor eisberg said:


> What is sad is that you are willing to buy "original" gadgets for five time the price they worth, so they "fake" ones are much closer to the real price it costs to make them. The actual "fakes" are the big companies that build stuff for 5 bucks and sell them for hundreds. So, unless you're a copyrights lawyer, you've nothing to complain.


 

 It's always nice to avoid thinking of R&D, marketing, and any other costs these companies pay to create a new product. And believe it or not, companies are out to make a profit. Just some do it better than others.


----------



## RedJohn456

Guys lets take it easy, lets just agree to disagree and move on


----------



## Koolpep

igor eisberg said:


> What is sad is that you are willing to buy "original" gadgets for five time the price they worth, so they "fake" ones are much closer to the real price it costs to make them. The actual "fakes" are the big companies that build stuff for 5 bucks and sell them for hundreds. So, unless you're a copyrights lawyer, you've nothing to complain.


 

 100% wrong. Production costs is not the cost of producing these headset.
  
 According to you any software product should be sold for pennies (as this is how much a download costs).
  
 1) the seller is committing a crime - you are supporting that criminal behavior 
 2) Fake things are for fake people - can't afford the real one, buy one you can afford
 3) Research, Development, marketing, logistics, support, warranty and repair handling etc etc. all of this the counterfeiter has no skin in. he is in for a quick buck and doesn't care **** about the customers or anything else.
  
 Buying counterfeits makes the original products more expensive in the long run.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## ozkan

I don't care if my CKR9 LTD is original or fake because I love how it sounds when paired with Meizu M1 Note.


----------



## RedJohn456

igor eisberg said:


> What is sad is that you are willing to buy "original" gadgets for five time the price they worth, so they "fake" ones are much closer to the real price it costs to make them. The actual "fakes" are the big companies that build stuff for 5 bucks and sell them for hundreds. So, unless you're a copyrights lawyer, you've nothing to complain.


 

 This thinking is actually wrong my friend, the only reason they are manufactured at lower prices is because they are ordered in bulk quantities. The companies charge what they think people are willing to pay as well, and they have to recoup costs of marketing, Research and development and they have to pay staff right?
  
@Inszy  I feel there is a distinction in DIYers using known shells and using their own drivers to make products which are sold as clearly marked DIY products with no intention to deceive the customer. However if someone is using those parts to make a product which is intended to be passed off as the real thing, thats wrong 100% no way to defend against that.
  
 There are a lot of amazing DIY iem makers on AE and Taobao, like Lao whose the gentleman behind the A1 and A2. Some choose to use known shells because it honestly maybe cheaper to use something thats already works and is comfortable rather than develop something brand new on a bigger scale. 
  
 The Fake CKR9 LTD is an example where they are being passed off as real when they infect are not, and thats not right. I feel a clear distinction should be made between the two cases I outlined above.
  
 YMMV and this is all my opinion only


----------



## RedJohn456

sodesuka said:


> They're really good, when I switch to or from R70x, things don't sound like they're all wrong although their technicalities can't be compared. The lower treble etch can be pretty bad if your playlist have them, and they can sound anemic depending on where you come from though. I have an LG Quadbeat 3 and a recabled MH1 coming my way, after that I'll probably temporary retire from buying things for a while to save for CIEM.


 

 whoa whoa you have the R70x? Impressions please been eyeing that for a long time now lol. I am thinking of getting the philips SHP9500 to tide me over till i get the R70x eventually lol


----------



## Inszy

redjohn456 said:


> I feel there is a difference between DIYers using known shells and using their own drivers to make products which are sold as clearly marked DIY products with no intention to deceive the customer. However if someone is using those parts to make a product which is intended to be passed off as the real thing, thats wrong 100% no way to defend against that.



Agree. But here we have shells with AKG, ATH and Shure labels.


----------



## yangian

I think there are two facets of this issue. On the one hand, I agree somehow it's a moral issue to buy a fake product if one knows it's fake. it should not be encouraged. On the other hand, there are some special case for these DIY products. Basically, it's a kind of mimic. Most of time, they just purposely make like the original one to draw attention. Because most of these DIY makers are only a or two persons "company." What they do is a kind of adervitizing. They make those DIYs by themselves. THe case is not eaxctly the same as the copyright of a software. 
 For those DIY, they do not need to invest funds to do research (except research the original products and somethings related), Usually they do not have mordern technology. For those genuine ptoducts, each one is designed by computer calculations. Not so for those DIY products. Usually, they use the same/very similar shell with different or maybe the same driver to put them together. That's the reason why they can sell so cheap. But remember two results: 1. QC issues. 2. Usually the sound cannot arrive at the level of original products because they have no such high technology. But this is not that bad. First, you did not pay that much. 2. Usually the result is a different tuning. If they use eactly the same shell and driver, the sound quality should be similar. But tuning could be very different. 


inszy said:


> Agree. But here we have shells with AKG, ATH and Shure labels.


 
  


redjohn456 said:


> This thinking is actually wrong my friend, the only reason they are manufactured at lower prices is because they are ordered in bulk quantities. The companies charge what they think people are willing to pay as well, and they have to recoup costs of marketing, Research and development and they have to pay staff right?
> 
> @Inszy  I feel there is a difference between DIYers using known shells and using their own drivers to make products which are sold as clearly marked DIY products with no intention to deceive the customer. However if someone is using those parts to make a product which is intended to be passed off as the real thing, thats wrong 100% no way to defend against that.
> 
> ...


 
  


koolpep said:


> 100% wrong. Production costs is not the cost of producing these headset.
> 
> According to you any software product should be sold for pennies (as this is how much a download costs).
> 
> ...


----------



## sodesuka

redjohn456 said:


> whoa whoa you have the R70x? Impressions please been eyeing that for a long time now lol. I am thinking of getting the philips SHP9500 to tide me over till i get the R70x eventually lol



 
Earfonia did an amazing review for it already, and I think I'm hearing like he does. It's smooth but not quite warm nor bright (although it's tilting more to warm), good balance between detail and musical. It does need a powerful amp, otherwise bass response may be lacking. Mine can hit quite hard after I add the Capella in the chain.


----------



## RedJohn456

inszy said:


> Agree. But here we have shells with AKG, ATH and Shure labels.


 

 I agree, I am not a fan of those shells with the original names on it. There are examples of shure shells being used for instance, without the shure label for DIY products, so I wholeheartedly agree with you. IMO not very kosher to be using the original labels. This is what let to the whole CKR9LTD issue where people couldn't tell if it was real or not, when the price was too good to be true. Thats wrong and illegal as well.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> I agree, I am not a fan of those shells with the original names on it. There are examples of shure shells being used for instance, without the shure label for DIY products, so I wholeheartedly agree with you. IMO not very kosher to be using the original labels. This is what let to the whole CKR9LTD issue where people couldn't tell if it was real or not, when the price was too good to be true. Thats wrong and illegal as well.


 
 Exactly. This is the point. If makers tell they are DIY products, it would be ok. But if a DIY products was claimed to be genuine, no matter how well those DIY products be made, it's illegal!


----------



## yangian

Yes, A1, A2 are really different. I even hesitate classifying them as DIY. They never mimic any other product. Even DUNU 1000, 2000 look really like K3003. At least the shape of the shells are very similar. But A2 is totally different from K3003. The "3003" on the product title somehow is a challenge - go to compare my A2 with the AKG K3003!


----------



## Koolpep

yangian said:


> Exactly. This is the point. If makers tell they are DIY products, it would be ok. But if a DIY products was claimed to be genuine, no matter how well those DIY products be made, it's illegal!


 

 Totally agree with that. If someone releases a product that sounds identical to a specific other in-ear and that was achieved without any copyright infringement then that's fine as long as it's marketed on its on merits. And finding these "Gems" is a total boon for us bargain hunters. Also, we here might know we are buying fake products but how often do you from people who really think they made a bargain. And then they come on forums and tell us how terrible that earphone sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## destrozer

Those interested in the Rock Mula, they are going for USD7.31 (only mobile deal though, through the Aliexpress app) right now, by far the cheapest I've seen it. I don't think it gets lower than this ever. Take this chance to buy one guys!


----------



## slowpickr

destrozer said:


> Those interested in the Rock Mula, they are going for USD7.31 (only mobile deal though, through the Aliexpress app) right now, by far the cheapest I've seen it. I don't think it gets lower than this ever. Take this chance to buy one guys!




I assume you have them? If so, how do they compare to other budget offerings from KZ, etc.


----------



## ozkan

@lalala6 do you think mine looks like your original pair?


----------



## aaDee

destrozer said:


> Those interested in the Rock Mula, they are going for USD7.31 (only mobile deal though, through the Aliexpress app) right now, by far the cheapest I've seen it. I don't think it gets lower than this ever. Take this chance to buy one guys!


ordered


----------



## destrozer

slowpickr said:


> I assume you have them? If so, how do they compare to other budget offerings from KZ, etc.


 
  
 I don't. I ordered them yesterday when they were USD8.99. T_T


----------



## Currawong

Guys, please don't link to fake versions of production headphones or IEMs. If this thread is going to be used in a way that promotes fake products, I'll have to close it.


----------



## RedJohn456

Just wanted to update that I will be receiving both the LZ A1 and A2, so I hope to be able to provide impressions on both. Shipping won't take long either


----------



## goody

redjohn456 said:


> Just wanted to update that I will be receiving both the LZ A1 and A2, so I hope to be able to provide impressions on both. Shipping won't take long either


 
 ok did you buy from aliexpress?


----------



## RedJohn456

goody said:


> ok did you buy from aliexpress?


 

 I am not sure if Lao, the guy behind the iems, even has an AE storefront. He only has the Tao bao store afaik. These models are review units, not purchased by me.


----------



## goody

ok look forward to reading all the reviews


----------



## airomjosh

redjohn456 said:


> Just wanted to update that I will be receiving both the LZ A1 and A2, so I hope to be able to provide impressions on both. Shipping won't take long either


 
 looking forward to read your impressions on these IEMs. I'm also curious on them because most buyers were really satisfied on their purchase and some of them are saying that a2 sound like a flagship IEM


----------



## audioxxx

Found another set with Knowles balanced armature's, a bargain price for these.. Called the er610

I have 2 pairs on the way so someone else has to take one for the team.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ER610-double-moving-iron-ear-headphones-earphone-silver-plated-line-upgrade-Lou-s-double-iron-unit/32453060279.html

But could be a great iem for the price.


----------



## audioxxx

Done a search and don't think there stealing any intellectual property.


----------



## Inszy

One of Head-Fi members smashed them with a hammer - they are so good


----------



## satansmutt

audioxxx said:


> Found another set with Knowles balanced armature's, a bargain price for these.. Called the er610
> 
> I have 2 pairs on the way so someone else has to take one for the team.
> 
> ...


 
  
  What ever you do don't buy the Earmax ER610s they are some of the worst earphones ever made in the history of earphone production in this world and the next.
  
 I along with others have bought them and nobody has a kind word to say about them just search this thread for comments, save your money and your sanity and buy something else


----------



## Francisk

satansmutt said:


> What ever you do don't buy the Earmax ER610s they are some of the worst earphones ever made in the history of earphone production in this world and the next.
> 
> I along with others have bought them and nobody has a kind word to say about them just search this thread for comments, save your money and your sanity and buy something else


 
 Thanks for the tips...I won't go anywhere near the Earwax ER610....oops i mean Earmax ER610


----------



## audioxxx

Haha, good to know..
 It shows that theres more to a good IEM, than the parts needed to build it..


----------



## HraD2

audioxxx said:


> Found another set with Knowles balanced armature's, a bargain price for these.. Called the er610
> 
> I have 2 pairs on the way so someone else has to take one for the team.
> 
> ...


 
 I have smashed them too. 
 So, there is DTEC-30265 BA, and, according to this link http://eu.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?Knowles%2fdtec-30265-000%2f&qs=CwrZmfgQ%2f8PExkdM0ny2Cg%3d%3d it's FR is 200 Hz to 6.2 kHz. So it is impossible to *fix* or burn-in this earphones, they *should* sound like crap ))).


----------



## audioxxx

The company must have got a good deal on hearing aid balanced armature's, and that's the problem there.
 A half deaf person has no need for upper range frequencies, because there deaf. 
 What a fail.


----------



## Atlas77

Any knowledgable Asian IEM wizards want to help me out? One of my TTPOD T1E ear buds is dying and I'm looking for something else but I've been out of the know for a little while. 
  
 Looking for something sub $100, that doesn't need to be driven, similar over the ear fit to my TTPODs, but probably looking for smaller size and better fit. Looking for something that can handle a wide range of music (so more balanced), and less bass in exchange for more detail for sure. I feel like sometimes the fit/bass of the TTPODs fatigued me. 
  
 List:

VSONIC VSD3/VSD3S or VSD5 
Macaw GT100S (these just look interesting to me)
VSONIC GR06/7 (a little high on my price range, great things about them but looking for mainly portable IEMs)
  
 Any thoughts or anything I'm missing that I should strongly consider?


----------



## ozkan

atlas77 said:


> Any knowledgable Asian IEM wizards want to help me out? One of my TTPOD T1E ear buds is dying and I'm looking for something else but I've been out of the know for a little while.
> 
> Looking for something sub $100, that doesn't need to be driven, similar over the ear fit to my TTPODs, but probably looking for smaller size and better fit. Looking for something that can handle a wide range of music (so more balanced), and less bass in exchange for more detail for sure. I feel like sometimes the fit/bass of the TTPODs fatigued me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Soundmagic E80 or Macaw GT100S would be my best bet.


----------



## Inszy

Macaw GT100S need to be driven.


----------



## Atlas77

ozkan said:


> Soundmagic E80 or Macaw GT100S would be my best bet.


 
  
 Unfortunately the Soundmagic E80 aren't over-ear style  
  


inszy said:


> Macaw GT100S need to be driven.


 
  
 I had a feeling they did some reason. I do have a JDS cMoyBB, I just rarely use it out of laziness and how bulky it makes my set-up. Maybe I should have gone for something slimmer.
  
 I'm leaning towards the VSD5s for some reason. I should have also clarified that I'm not looking for full clarity or neutralness like the Macaws offer. Still looking for vibrant sounding in-ears, just less bass and more detail.


----------



## Inszy

Go for Phonak Audeo PFE012 with grey filters. They have what you looking for.


----------



## ozkan

inszy said:


> Go for Phonak Audeo PFE012 with grey filters. They have what you looking for.


 
  
 +1 They are super comfy and more balanced than T1E. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are also great match for JDS cMoyBB.


----------



## clee290

atlas77 said:


> Unfortunately the Soundmagic E80 aren't over-ear style


 
 You should be able to wear them over-ear if you'd like.


----------



## Atlas77

clee290 said:


> You should be able to wear them over-ear if you'd like.


 
  
 You're right, all I had to add was "over-ear" to google and that worked, although I'm looking for over-ear specific. 
  
  


inszy said:


> Go for Phonak Audeo PFE012 with grey filters. They have what you looking for.


 


ozkan said:


> +1 They are super comfy and more balanced than T1E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Once again you guys deliver. After some looking around it seems like these really fit what I was looking for, also from some searching on Head-Fi it seems people's pairs have still been going and these won't cut out on me after one year of use like my T1Es. 
  
 You (Americans) can also get them for a nice price with coupons through Earphone Solutions, it's still a good deal for me but a bit more being in Canada. Although I can't find what tips come with it on that site. Anyways, these are the frontrunners right now, I may still get some Vsonics later for fun.


----------



## Tom22

I have no idea why a review page for the VSONIC VSD5 was not made earlier! But I finally made 1 myself! 
  
 Needless to say i have my review for the VSD5 finished, Vsonic's interpretation of the Sony's ($400-500) flagship the EX1000
  
 Hope you guys enjoy it! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/vsonic-vsd5-sony-ex-1000s-adopted-cousin/reviews/14151
  
 
  
 *edit i also have my brainwavz s3 first impressions video here as well! Certainly a departure from Brainwavz's house sound


----------



## Carlsan

grayson73 said:


> Please compare to the real K3003


 
  
 ****'s take on the K3003 design/sound compared to the real thing, my observations:

 To the ****'s - You Sir, are no K3003.
  
 Physically, the cable connections are a bit different between the two. The earphone nozzle has a slightly different looking opening once you unscrew the filters and look inside. Cables are completely different from one earphone to the other. The metal casing on both looks to be the same and has the same weight feel to it. The AKG stamped on the **** (bad move) is slightly bigger.

 K3003 - more neutral (with Grey filters), better controlled bottom end, highs are more refined, notes have better separation, but still musical. Just a great refined sound that is well controlled, neutral, with sparkly highs, nice detail, and great refinement.
 **** DIY K3003 (red full frequency filters) - highs have some sibilance but are also sparkly but with less control, bass is more prominent, Details are also there but not quite at the same level. Notes don't have the same level of separation, sound is not as wide.

 To the ****'s credit,  sound has a popular tuning with distinct bass impact, but the high end can be distracting at times; still they are a fun earphone that plays way above it's price
 The ****'s show great detail and command of male and female vocals.
  
 In the end, these do not play in the top tier arena, and AKG has nothing to fear here, but the DIY K3003 still has a lot to offer, and are certainly worth the investment.

 Hope this helps.
 Cheers.


----------



## yangian

carlsan said:


> ****'s take on the K3003 design/sound compared to the real thing, my observations:
> 
> To the ****'s - You Sir, are no K3003.
> 
> ...


 
 Basically, similar phenomenon as DIY IE800 to true IE800. Seems DIY products cannot do well on high.


----------



## HiFiChris

carlsan said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > Please compare to the real K3003
> ...




Thanks for the first impressions. Anything to say about soundstage? Except for the real K3003, are there other hybrid IEMs you can compare them with?
Btw, are they 3-driver-2-way or 3-driver-3-way IEMs?

Imho, it is effed up that they put the AKG logo on the bodies. That makes the fakes. Why do they do that (rhetorical question)? C'mon, if they are excellent for their price point (and I don't dubt they are), it would be fair business to sell them without the logo.


----------



## Carlsan

hifichris said:


> Thanks for the first impressions. Anything to say about soundstage? Except for the real K3003, are there other hybrid IEMs you can compare them with?
> Btw, are they 3-driver-2-way or 3-driver-3-way IEMs?
> 
> Imho, it is effed up that they put the AKG logo on the bodies. That makes the fakes. Why do they do that (rhetorical question)? C'mon, if they are excellent for their price point (and I don't dubt they are), it would be fair business to sell them without the logo.


 
  
 I'll check my collection, have some ideas but don't want to say anything until I give a listen.
 Soundstage is actually okay, not K3003 good, but okay.
 My understanding is that the AKG K3003 is made up of one dynamic and two balanced-armature_ drivers _in each earphone.
 I think the **** DIY probably has the same, or at least a dynamic and one amature driver.
 The more I listened to them, the more the dynamic driver seemed to be more apparent. The bass is certainly not AKG k3003 bass.
  
 Completely agree on the point about the Logo. Stupid move on their part.


----------



## HiFiChris

^^^

The AKG is a hybrid IEM in 3-driver, 3-ways configuration with one dynamic woofer and two BA drivers (one for the mids, one for the treble), right.


----------



## Carlsan

hifichris said:


> ^^^
> 
> The AKG is a hybrid IEM in 3-driver, 3-ways configuration with one dynamic woofer and two BA drivers (one for the mids, one for the treble), right.


 
  
 correct.
  
 Yeah, checked after posting.
 Cheers.


----------



## HiFiChris

Yes, I am aware of it.  
I thought you weren't sure, so I wrote it down, but it seems you were.

Anyway, looking forward to some more impressions.


----------



## RedJohn456

be careful about the products that use the original logos, already been warned once by the mods, dont want this thread closed. Just saying.


----------



## Inszy

atlas77 said:


> Although I can't find what tips come with it on that site.


 
 Silicone T-130 (S, M, L). But I prefer Star Tips from Westone.


----------



## 1clearhead

carlsan said:


> ****'s take on the K3003 design/sound compared to the real thing, my observations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







If you get a chance.....can you post some pix on the wires that came with your DIY K3003's?.....are they black?

 

At the time I bought mine a few years back **** offered them with a "built-in crossover" fixed at the center where the wires from the left and right met (Y-splitter). So, there were two (2) options to buy them, with or without a built-in crossover. I bought the one's without the crossover on the wire, because the originals are officially fixed that way. The crossover is built into the rectangular Y-type splitter on the wires (if that makes sense to you); one side saying "feel audio", the other side with the "K3003" logo. Thanks in advance if you can show these pix.


----------



## Atlas77

inszy said:


> Silicone T-130 (S, M, L). But I prefer Star Tips from Westone.


 
  
 Thanks I'll take a look at those, maybe I'll try my TTPOD tips on them too.
  
 I also got a response from Earphone Solutions, the grey tips are no longer available as they are not being manufactured, is it still worth it to go for just the green tips? Or the get the black tips with it?


----------



## HiFiChris

I guess they could have chosen a more appropriate brand name...


----------



## Inszy

Why? They certainly sound very pleasant 
  


atlas77 said:


> Thanks I'll take a look at those, maybe I'll try my TTPOD tips on them too.
> 
> I also got a response from Earphone Solutions, the grey tips are no longer available as they are not being manufactured, is it still worth it to go for just the green tips? Or the get the black tips with it?


 
 Definitely take black filters.


----------



## Atlas77

inszy said:


> Why? They certainly sound very pleasant
> 
> Definitely take black filters.


 
  
 The filters + comply tips (not sure if I really need them) makes them get a little above my price point. Is it worth it for something that's going out of business? 
  
 I'm also considering the MEElectronics M6 PRO, surely less impressive than the Audeos but come with a ton of accessories, detachable cables, and seem built well for daily use. I'll have to read the thread on here about them first. The fit on the Audeos would probably be much better though. 
  
 edit: Do the Audeos come with the filter tool? It says the tips do not, but I can't find if the actual headphones come with it. I'm leaning towards they do if they come with green filters.


----------



## ozkan

atlas77 said:


> The filters + comply tips (not sure if I really need them) makes them get a little above my price point. Is it worth it for something that's going out of business?
> 
> I'm also considering the MEElectronics M6 PRO, surely less impressive than the Audeos but come with a ton of accessories, detachable cables, and seem built well for daily use. I'll have to read the thread on here about them first. The fit on the Audeos would probably be much better though.
> 
> edit: Do the Audeos come with the filter tool? It says the tips do not, but I can't find if the actual headphones come with it. I'm leaning towards they do if they come with green filters.


 
  
 Yes they come with green filters in stock form.


----------



## Inszy

And you don't need Compy on Audeo - they sound better with silicons.


----------



## ozkan

inszy said:


> And you don't need Compy on Audeo - they sound better with silicons.


 
  
 They sound best with Shure Olive tips.


----------



## Inszy

I prefere Star Tips over Olives. In sound and in comfort. But Shure tips are also very nice.


----------



## Tom22

ozkan said:


> They sound best with Shure Olive tips.


 
 i wanted to use those with my audeos originally but i opted to get the westone star tips instead... for me anyway... it was a mistake...
  
 the westone tips are very well made, but for me it didn't pair well with my audeos with the grey filters
  
 the stock silicones i felt was a bit better 
  
 currently using them with the t100s, couldn't find any t130 up here in canada.


----------



## RedJohn456

If anyone was interested in seeing some video of the X7, I put together a small video showing the clips that my buddy has been sharing with me of his Fiio X7.


----------



## audioxxx

The wood YINJW arrived today, got them burning in but 1 hour in I can confirm Mr YINJW is a bass head, heaps of bass, well done don't even need to eq them, these are very much designed to my bass taste. (Perhaps to much bass.)

 These iem's sounded very boomy and woolly out the box, but are slowly coming good, (at about 1 hour) going to burn them in for 300hrs. Then rate them, but on the zx2 they sound very good so far, but I think they will open up in time.

 I really like the wood shells, there very well made and light weight. And the cable is very supple and sits in place.
 I found the wide bore red tips changed these for the better and are a must for these YINJW iem's, there is driver flex on my example, like pop noise, it's louder on the left for some reason. (When inserting and removing)
 But so far no regrets on this purchase, my zx2 likes them and plays well with it. The sound stage is very good for the price.


----------



## RedJohn456

For anyone whose hesitant to try earbuds, the VE MONK is awesome sauce. It costs only 5 bucks and it plays in the 30-40 dollar range easily.
  
 And sounds good out of anything as well. Trust me I wasn't an earbud person either but once you get used to them its hard to go back lol.
  
 You can grab it from Aliexpress:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-MONK-earbud-earphone/32417311324.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.2.WO5aJ1&ws_ab_test=201556_3,201527_1_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
  
  
 Also, the LZ A1 and A2 will be shipped to me in a day or two and it should get here fast, hopefully! Can't wait to share impressions with you guys 
  
 I was converting the prices from CNY/RMB to USD and this is what I got from google, for people's references.
  
 LZ A2: 590 rmb or $92 USD
 LZ A1: 290 rmb or $45 USD


----------



## audioxxx

redjohn456 said:


> If anyone was interested in seeing some video of the X7, I put together a small video showing the clips that my buddy has been sharing with me of his Fiio X7.




The x7 is looking good, how does it sound?


----------



## Carlsan

> Originally Posted by *1clearhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mine are silver, and on the thicker side.
 They look like quality cables. One of the reasons why I don't think that **** was trying very hard to to have their DIY version look like the AKG's. The AKG's are black. The box and everything else was very much ****, one would not be confused between these and the originals, not with the packaging and cable. **** sells their iem's as **** DIY K3003, they are not selling it as if it was the real AKG.  At least not on AliExpress anyway. 
 I'll get pictures up when I can, but don't really want to talk much more about these if it means the thread will get into trouble.


----------



## RedJohn456

audioxxx said:


> The x7 is looking good, how does it sound?


 
  
 Not mine, but a buddy's. He says it crushes the competition   But yeah it sounds really really good. Like TOTL good. Better than the Questyle QA360, Oppo HA1 and the AK players up to 240. Hasn't heard the 380 yet. Again ymmv these are this impressions.


----------



## airomjosh

redjohn456 said:


> For anyone whose hesitant to try earbuds, the VE MONK is awesome sauce. It costs only 5 bucks and it plays in the 30-40 dollar range easily.
> 
> And sounds good out of anything as well. Trust me I wasn't an earbud person either but once you get used to them its hard to go back lol.
> 
> ...


 
 i think, A1 should be 290 rmb and A2 should be 590 rmb


----------



## RedJohn456

airomjosh said:


> i think, A1 should be 290 rmb and A2 should be 590 rmb


 

 Good catch! Thanks edited it


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> For anyone whose hesitant to try earbuds, the VE MONK is awesome sauce. It costs only 5 bucks and it plays in the 30-40 dollar range easily.
> 
> And sounds good out of anything as well. Trust me I wasn't an earbud person either but once you get used to them its hard to go back lol.
> 
> ...


 
 Great! More and more unbelivable reviews for the A2. Can;t wait for your review!


----------



## HiFiChris

Hi folks, I think I've discovered a new gem: the (waterproof)* Fostex TE-02* (, which I bought for ~€30 from Amazon (also costs ~$30 in the US). The driver is btw said to be the same as the one that is used in the TE-05. 

 I just picked it up from the DHL Packstation and therefore can't say much about it yet (in addition, I have got a cold atm), but what I read about it (thanks to my hi-fi fellas in a large German audio community where I was one of the top-tier reviewers and purchase advisors until I left it) is certainly true. It certainly needs some time to settle, but here are some first impressions ootb:
  
 It is fairly neutrally tuned (so nothing for the bassheads, sorry), with a moderate downwards slope in the treble (kind of resembling the "house curve" for speakers). Resolution, soundstage (not big, but with a good balance between depth and width, with a fairly good instrument separation), speed and dynamics also seem quite good so far.
 Definitely a good IEM for those who are looking for an inexpensive, "unspectacular" IEM.

 No game-changer, but a fairly neutral, solidly sounding IEM for not much money.


----------



## gangnamstyle

Could someone catch me up with all the good stuff? Been catching glimpses of something called an LZ A1/A2... What's the story behind that?


----------



## RedTwilight

[Clear]


----------



## gangnamstyle

redtwilight said:


> Ehh best to avoid these talk, We just got warned by a mod about it not long ago.


Ahh, shoot. My bad. Editing now.


----------



## RedTwilight

gangnamstyle said:


> Ahh, shoot. My bad. Editing now.


 
 Thanks


----------



## 1clearhead

carlsan said:


> Mine are silver, and on the thicker side.
> They look like quality cables. One of the reasons why I don't think that **** was trying very hard to to have their DIY version look like the AKG's. The AKG's are black. The box and everything else was very much ****, one would not be confused between these and the originals, not with the packaging and cable. **** sells their iem's as **** DIY K3003, they are not selling it as if it was the real AKG.  At least not on AliExpress anyway.
> I'll get pictures up when I can, but don't really want to talk much more about these if it means the thread will get into trouble.


 

 Thanks.....I look forward to your "pix", especially on the Y section of the wire (where the wire devides).


----------



## pashhtk27

Can you guys help me out - new member here 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/783176/need-help-soundmagic-e80-comparision-with-vsonic-vc02#post_11968981


----------



## TwinACStacks

audioxxx said:


> The company must have got a good deal on hearing aid balanced armature's, and that's the problem there.
> A half deaf person has no need for upper range frequencies, because there deaf.
> What a fail.


 





 I was *SO* PO'd after waiting a couple weeks for delivery. Such a beautiful Build Quality, if they only sounded like they looked. I beat them to death on my concrete front porch with a Framing Hammer (28 oz.) As a testament to their Quality, it wasn't easy to even flatten them.
  
 THEY HAD TO DIE.
  
 I am the savior of sound.
  
 BTW the ER580 is Okay. Nothing Great, but I didn't have to kill it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> Promised my impressions on Yinjw "IE800"...
> 
> They are decent sounding... but... imho, too elevated bass/midbass that is also littlebit "woolly and boomy". Highs are smooth (could have more details) and mids are also good (also could have more details). Soundstage is over average. Imaging is good but could be better. Isolation is pretty good (noticeably better than KZ ED10).
> 
> ...


 
 Got those wooden Yinjw`s today, black without mic... fast answer to the bold text - they are better than those closed version Yinjw`s, much better! 
 Haven`t listen them much yet but no mid-bass (and slightly sub-bass) hump like with closed version.
 First impressions - very natural, open, airy and detailed sounding IEM. 
 Noticeably more balanced, neutral & natural sounding than closed version (but slightly warmish/smooth sounding). First impressions remind me very much KZ ATE-b but slightly more refined and natural, and seems better clarity also.
 Mids are great and vocals nicely "in focus" with good body, highs slightly smoothed but still have nice sparkle, bass seems not over-done (can`t comment on tightness/kick yet). 
 Much lighter weight and smaller diameter "body" under nozzle which lets them to be inserted deeper and better into ear-canals. Though, they are with longer body and stick out of ears further than closed version, they are much comfier to wear and stay in position much better.
 Haven`t compared head to head yet with my ATE-b FF-mod but they might be my new favourite cheap IEM along with ATE-b in stock configuration.
  
 Bought them from here for 14$ : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound/32378933536.html
  
 Will write little follow-up when they have "burned-in" properly along with closed version.


----------



## pwoznic

I was wondering if anyone here could suggest any amps and DACs that they have purchased through aliexpress (for example). I see a lot little tube amps and all kinds of USB amps/dacs, but it's hard to find many reviews on them (maybe new companies?).


----------



## Whitigir

pwoznic said:


> I was wondering if anyone here could suggest any amps and DACs that they have purchased through aliexpress (for example). I see a lot little tube amps and all kinds of USB amps/dacs, but it's hard to find many reviews on them (maybe new companies?).




You have just jumped into an ocean full of fish. Realistically speaking, amplification technologies is so old that these "handy electronic, tech savvy" people in China do learn about from basic tech courses. Especially in Asia countries such as Thailand, Laos, Cambodia, China, Vietnam, Japan...etc. There is a cult about loud stereos system in the house, Karaoke, Movies...etc....etc (at least 1 system per household). Therefore, there are plenty of "off brand" and "DIY" people who just design and make it for fun in the "off-line DIY meets." Or just sell cheaper products for people who has the needs but can not afford more expensive one.

Some of those sound pretty good, some of those don't. Majority would fail, and or stop working for un-known reasons....etc....etc.

But don't hold your breathe just yet. Most of these are low quality, because such small company or individual can not and will not have the ability to source out "Quality components" at lower cost....assuming that they can buy them at all. This is the reason why "Majority" of people in those countries turn around to "brand name" gears, such as Senheiser....Sony....Yamaha....etc...etc. On top of that, the status of using "brand-name" just makes them feel good.

I am Asian, born and grown over there, and I would not trust "off-brand" amplifier.....why ? For example, off brand IPhone chargers can blow-up in people face, or short-out and result in Deaths....let alone Amplifiers. Now, into "Speakers, headphones, drivers". These I can trust just fine. Because China is one of the largest producer of those in the world, they can put them together with cheaper labor, and sometime resulted in beautiful "sonic quality" speakers, or headphones. But that is as far I would trust.


----------



## pwoznic

whitigir said:


> You have just jumped into an ocean full of fish. Realistically speaking, amplification technologies is so old that these "handy electronic, tech savvy" people in China do learn about from basic tech courses. Especially in Asia countries such as Thailand, Laos, Cambodia, China, Vietnam, Japan...etc. There is a cult about loud stereos system in the house, Karaoke, Movies...etc....etc (at least 1 system per household). Therefore, there are plenty of "off brand" and "DIY" people who just design and make it for fun in the "off-line DIY meets." Or just sell cheaper products for people who has the needs but can not afford more expensive one.
> 
> Some of those sound pretty good, some of those don't. Majority would fail, and or stop working for un-known reasons....etc....etc.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh ok, makes sense!
  
 I guess I am of the mindset that so many of the name brand companies use China and that the no-name companies produce the same thing and just slap a different label on it. It was an assumption since a lot of computer components (e.g. DIY gaming PC builds) are like that, where a bunch of name brand companies all use some generic stuff with a different label.


----------



## audioxxx

twinacstacks said:


> I was *SO* PO'd after waiting a couple weeks for delivery. Such a beautiful Build Quality, if they only sounded like they looked. I beat them to death on my concrete front porch with a Framing Hammer (28 oz.) As a testament to their Quality, it wasn't easy to even flatten them.
> 
> THEY HAD TO DIE.
> 
> ...




Yeah I still don't understand, why go to all the manufacturing process and no one picked it up, I guess it was lack of care. Or insight.
Good to get it out there so others don't make this error.


----------



## Trapok

coil said:


> Got those wooden Yinjw`s today, black without mic... fast answer to the bold text - they are better than those closed version Yinjw`s, much better!
> Haven`t listen them much yet but no mid-bass (and slightly sub-bass) hump like with closed version.
> First impressions - very natural, open, airy and detailed sounding IEM.
> Noticeably more balanced, neutral & natural sounding than closed version (but slightly warmish/smooth sounding). First impressions remind me very much KZ ATE-b but slightly more refined and natural, and seems better clarity also.
> ...


 

 I bought mine from the same seller when it was at 17$ and my first impression was that it play in the same league than my KZs. I have also the DT2 Circle with the silver cable and it  sound better than the wooden, perhaps that this wooden with the silver cable sound better :
  
Wooden Silver cable


----------



## audioxxx

Got my pair yesterday as well, with updated cable,(snake skin) their very good for the price. I really like the light weight design, and sound much better than ed10.
 These are great for running and working out, because they stay in.

 Does your example have driver flex when inserting? 
One side is popping louder than the other.
 Try putting some widebore tips in, they improve again.



coil said:


> Got those wooden Yinjw`s today, black without mic... fast answer to the bold text - they are better than those closed version Yinjw`s, much better!
> Haven`t listen them much yet but no mid-bass (and slightly sub-bass) hump like with closed version.
> First impressions - very natural, open, airy and detailed sounding IEM.
> Noticeably more balanced, neutral & natural sounding than closed version (but slightly warmish/smooth sounding). First impressions remind me very much KZ ATE-b but slightly more refined and natural, and seems better clarity also.
> ...


----------



## audioxxx

trapok said:


> I bought mine from the same seller when it was at 17$ and my first impression was that it play in the same league than my KZs. I have also the DT2 Circle with the silver cable and it  sound better than the wooden, perhaps that this wooden with the silver cable sound better :
> 
> Wooden Silver cable




Did not see the silver cable variation, would have gone with that version for sure.


----------



## Whitigir

audioxxx said:


> Did not see the silver cable variation, would have gone with that version for sure.




It is silver-plated  not pure silver cables. I am awaiting for Chinese headphones with pure silver cables to come out


----------



## audioxxx

whitigir said:


> It is silver-plated  not pure silver cables. I am awaiting for Chinese headphones with pure silver cables to come out




Yes but they will run into the $100's for some strange reason, (not that silver cost that much), but me to some pure silver cables would be great...


----------



## yangian

pwoznic said:


> I was wondering if anyone here could suggest any amps and DACs that they have purchased through aliexpress (for example). I see a lot little tube amps and all kinds of USB amps/dacs, but it's hard to find many reviews on them (maybe new companies?).


 

 I recommend this tube amplifier: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Most-cost-effective-tube-amp-Hifi-stereo-headset-electron-tube-headphone-amplifier-HI-END-6N3-push/32351987013.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.59.rMceZa&ws_ab_test=201556_7,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
  
 I have this. It's great for HD600. Though I have no other tube amplifier, It's obvious better than fiio E12. It has great value. It's even cheapter at Taobao. But here the price is still charming. I believe it's comparable to DV 336E/LD MK3. Well, I'm not sure.


----------



## Trapok

whitigir said:


> It is silver-plated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cheap Chinese headphones you mean(Other brands are +/- Chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## audioxxx

Putting the wooden YINJW on over ears this morning after overnight of burn in, and they have a much better sound stage today, very good for the price. They have a very balanced sound as well. With wooden instruments given some extra magic.

 These are also great for on the go, so comfy you barely know their in your ears. They get my thumbs up, great budget iem's.


----------



## yangian

yangian said:


> I recommend this tube amplifier: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Most-cost-effective-tube-amp-Hifi-stereo-headset-electron-tube-headphone-amplifier-HI-END-6N3-push/32351987013.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.59.rMceZa&ws_ab_test=201556_7,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
> 
> I have this. It's great for HD600. Though I have no other tube amplifier, It's obvious better than fiio E12. It has great value. It's even cheapter at Taobao. But here the price is still charming. I believe it's comparable to DV 336E/LD MK3. Well, I'm not sure.


 

 With this amplifier to listen to HD600, it's just like sit in a concert Hall. Or you can try https://www.massdrop.com/buy/appj-1502a-tube-headphone-amplifier
 This is sold more than $200 on Taobao. I'm really curious which one is better. But I don't want to get another tube amplifier recently.


----------



## saintmarcus

Lads,where's the hypetrain headed these days? My Huawei Honor did good for cycling rides and then the jack tore apart...so conclusion is that even the sound is fair for the money I spent(9$ i think) quality is not so....well...for 9$ 
  
 My ballpark yould be 10$-20$-30$ same as before....
  
 Regards


----------



## saintmarcus

Ehm can't find Edit,music is anywhere from house music to INXS,Creedence,Aerosmith....


----------



## 1clearhead

saintmarcus said:


> Lads,where's the hypetrain headed these days? My Huawei Honor did good for cycling rides and then the jack tore apart...so conclusion is that even the sound is fair for the money I spent(9$ i think) quality is not so....well...for 9$
> 
> My ballpark yould be 10$-20$-30$ same as before....
> 
> Regards


 

 Try the Rock Zircons': Efficiency is great! They go LOUD with very little volume and holds its' own against other IEM's costing much more. They also have a broad soundstage with a V shape like signature. Choose these (Zircon's) if you like a more fun and natural sounding experience with great bass impact.
  
 OR, try the Rock Mula's: These carry a more balanced approach for hi-end users (tip-rolling is the key). Sub-bass/bass is fast and sweet. Mids and highs are nicely balanced and lively. Choose these (Mula's) if you like a more serious and detailed sounding experience with fast bass impact.
  
 Check both out at the Rock thread.....
http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread


----------



## saintmarcus

Waaaay ahead of you mate  checked them out....my source is Xperia Z3 compact that need louder 'phones....will go for both maybe. Thnx 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1clearhead

saintmarcus said:


> Waaaay ahead of you mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Once you receive them, give us some impressions at the ROCK thread.


----------



## CoiL

trapok said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Got those wooden Yinjw`s today, black without mic... fast answer to the bold text - they are better than those closed version Yinjw`s, much better!
> ...


 

 Those look different build (not fully open-back) and might sound different, no idea if better. I will change cable (probably with removable connections) on my wooden anyway and make wood enclosure shorter 
  
  


audioxxx said:


> Got my pair yesterday as well, with updated cable,(snake skin) their very good for the price. I really like the light weight design, and sound much better than ed10.
> These are great for running and working out, because they stay in.
> 
> Does your example have driver flex when inserting?
> ...


 
 Already using very wide/large bore silicones from beginning  No driver flex with my pair, channels are nicely in balance also. Yeah, I would also rate those over ED10, though, not sure yet if they are better than ATE-b or FF-mod.
  
  


audioxxx said:


> Putting the wooden YINJW on over ears this morning after overnight of burn in, and they have a much better sound stage today, very good for the price. They have a very balanced sound as well. With wooden instruments given some extra magic.
> 
> These are also great for on the go, so comfy you barely know their in your ears. They get my thumbs up, great budget iem's.


 
 +1


----------



## the reckless

Hi guys! Need help choosing headphones for my girlfriend. Source is weak - ipod Shuffle. Music styles: trip-hop, jazz, funk, soul, indie rock. I let her listen to my hifiman re-400 - she liked, but the bass is not enough.  Price below 100$. I choose the following models currently:
 1. Macaw GT100S
 2. DIY K3003
 3. Ostry KC06
 4. LZ - A2
 5. Zero audio basso, tenore
 6. Fischer Dubliz
 7. T-PEOS RICH300
 8. any your variant
 p.s. sorry for google translator


----------



## Inszy

Definitely not Macaws.


----------



## earfonia

the reckless said:


> Hi guys! Need help choosing headphones for my girlfriend. Source is weak - ipod Shuffle. Music styles: trip-hop, jazz, funk, soul, indie rock. I let her listen to my hifiman re-400 - she liked, but the bass is not enough.  Price below 100$. I choose the following models currently:
> 1. Macaw GT100S
> 2. DIY K3003
> 3. Ostry KC06
> ...


 
  
 I also want to know more about T-Peos Rich300.
  
 I have Tenore, nice smooth balanced sound, mildly bassy with decent clarity and detail. I tried Dubliz, very relax and laid back, in other word a bit lazy on dynamic. Dubliz makes me sleepy.
  
 If she likes bass, I recommend Narmoo S1 and Alpha & Delta AD01. Both have similar tonality, excellent bass dynamic and low bass extension, with smooth extended treble.


----------



## the reckless

Thx for answers. I likes the look of Narmoo S1. I will consider them as variant.
 Can you compare tenore with narmoo?


----------



## eaglearrow

the reckless said:


> Thx for answers. I likes the look of Narmoo S1. I will consider them as variant.
> Can you compare tenore with narmoo?


 
 Tenore's needs a little more juice to drive them to higher volumes. Don't know how powerful the shuffle is, so i cant comment on that.


the reckless said:


> Hi guys! Need help choosing headphones for my girlfriend. Source is weak - ipod Shuffle. Music styles: trip-hop, jazz, funk, soul, indie rock. I let her listen to my hifiman re-400 - she liked, but the bass is not enough.  Price below 100$. I choose the following models currently:
> 1. Macaw GT100S
> 2. DIY K3003
> 3. Ostry KC06
> ...


 
 KC06 is a bit light on bass i guess.. at least that's what i heard. I don't own them, but i do own the KC06A. Ostry KC06A is a very good sounding IEM. The bass on these are rel deeeeep. They are very sensitive too and can be easily driven to higher volumes. 
 But i think you should wait for the feedback on LZ A2. The reviews on Taobao seems promising. Wait for the feedback from our very own head-fier's.


----------



## the reckless

Thanks for the answer.I narrowed the list down to:
 1. Ostry KC06a, KC06
 2. LZ A2
 3. DIY K3003
 4. Narmoo S1
 What can you say about DIY K3003? Did someone compare them with something in my list(+re400)? Did shuffle too weak for it?


----------



## jant71

hifichris said:


> Hi folks, I think I've discovered a new gem: the (waterproof)* Fostex TE-02* (, which I bought for ~€30 from Amazon (also costs ~$30 in the US). The driver is btw said to be the same as the one that is used in the TE-05.
> 
> I just picked it up from the DHL Packstation and therefore can't say much about it yet (in addition, I have got a cold atm), but what I read about it (thanks to my hi-fi fellas in a large German audio community where I was one of the top-tier reviewers and purchase advisors until I left it) is certainly true. It certainly needs some time to settle, but here are some first impressions ootb:
> 
> ...


 

 This is way older and not the same driver as the TE05 though still a solid Fostex driver. About three years apart 2011 and the TE-05 in early 2014. Discontinued(only remaining stock left) now according to a few places as it's branded Pioneer model.
  
 Pioneer version has color choices and is closer to $20-ish











​  

 FEATURES 
*IPX5/IPX7 Water-Resistant:* The first truly water-resistant headphone, the SE-CL331 can tackle the elements. Be it rain, snow, sweat or dust, the SE-CL331 are designed to keep up with your active lifestyle.
*Active, Ergonomic Design:* 4 interchangeable ear tip sizes, an ergonomic holder and a cord clip ensure a secure fit, even during active use like running.
*Sound Quality to Match:* 9mm noise-isolating drivers provide big sound in a compact design.
Available in *Blue, Yellow, White or Pink*
 
​  
 Never seemed to make it as a sports earphone since there isn't a lot of bass. All the current Pioneer sports earphones are quite bassy now


----------



## HiFiChris

jant71 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


 

 Ah, very interesting. I know that it is being produced for a few years, but posted as it wasn't mentioned even once on Head-Fi.
 Didn't know it was discontinued though, as the German Amazon (sold & fulfilled by Amazon) has them in stock.

 Very interesting that it is also sold as re-branded Pioneer IEM.


----------



## jant71

Quite a few Japanese and German earphones have been Fostex powered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## HiFiChris

jant71 said:


> Quite a few Japanese and German earphones have been Fostex powered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Yeah, I know about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They're one of the largest (or probably the largest?) OEM manufacturers for speaker chassis and headphones.

 I have seen a Fostex online catalogue w/ the models they manufacture some time ago, it was quite a lot and many well-known models were in there. Too bad I don't find it anymore.


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> Those look different build (not fully open-back) and might sound different, no idea if better. I will change cable (probably with removable connections) on my wooden anyway and make wood enclosure shorter
> 
> 
> Already using very wide/large bore silicones from beginning  No driver flex with my pair, channels are nicely in balance also. Yeah, I would also rate those over ED10, though, not sure yet if they are better than ATE-b or FF-mod.
> ...




I think they would be better shorter as well, looking forward to see your creation.
 Looks like a got a slightly faulty pair with driver flex in the left driver upon insertion, sigh,   the driver flex hasn't affected the sound and they seem OK, but I hate getting second's. 

 (Seller gets no love from me)

 If I put my finger over the rear vent hole it does not make the crackle sound, so I have found a way to insert them without the noise but looking forward to your findings on the vents. My right side doesn't do the flex crackle, so it must be a breather some where on the left side
 But this had not affected the total sound performance, so I think these are good for modding. Looking forward to your finding's. Got the minie grinder ready.


----------



## CoiL

I`m already modding them ( made them short as possible) and I think this is the first IEM I`m modding that gets better when closing back of it - me like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Possibly it will be better SQ than ATE-b FF-mod.
 Closed wood backplates it will be...


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> I`m already modding them ( made them short as possible) and I think this is the first IEM I`m modding that gets better when closing back of it - me like it!  Possibly it will be better SQ than ATE-b FF-mod.
> Closed wood backplates it will be...




Dude, you must make a thread for all your mods. Seeing those works of art in one spot would be brilliant.


----------



## Whitigir

Still no love for TTPOD T2-E here ? It is pretty good for sub 100$. It is not any competitor against DN2000J or Fidue A83, but we are talking about sub 100$ vs 300$+ lol.....when all comes down to earth. Honestly this triple drives hybrid is pretty good for under 100$.

Especially the fit and comfort ability.


----------



## Trapok

coil said:


> I`m already modding them ( made them short as possible) and I think this is the first IEM I`m modding that gets better when closing back of it - me like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 CoiL, With all Mods you re doing with all your IEMs, Why did'nt you buy only driver and build your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 PS: If someone wants to be a guinea pigs for the new version (2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI) i asked the seller for improvement on it an he/she tell me that it comes with a new "Turbo speaker unit"


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> I`m already modding them ( made them short as possible) and I think this is the first IEM I`m modding that gets better when closing back of it - me like it!  Possibly it will be better SQ than ATE-b FF-mod.
> Closed wood backplates it will be...




Excellent, I have a pair of female mccx I was thinking of installing on them. Have been enjoying these with my Sony fm radio they are very good for the price. I think, especially on a device with no bass boost. Because non is needed.
 I have found on this example on the wood wnjw there are tunning ports holes, if I close them off completely it looses some airiness and closes the sound stage in.
 So I think there needs to be some air movement there. Just a small hole.


----------



## RedJohn456

whitigir said:


> Still no love for TTPOD T2-E here ? It is pretty good for sub 100$. It is not any competitor against DN2000J or Fidue A83, but we are talking about sub 100$ vs 300$+ lol.....when all comes down to earth. Honestly this triple drives hybrid is pretty good for under 100$.
> 
> Especially the fit and comfort ability.


 

 I think it disappointed quite  a few people who ended up buying it. Too bad they never got around to releasing the T2 pro. There is a new hybrid which is less than a hundred bucks its more of a DIY brand, LZ A2.


----------



## earfonia

trapok said:


> PS: If someone wants to be a guinea pigs for the new version (2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI) i asked the seller for improvement on it an he/she tell me that it comes with a new "Turbo speaker unit"


 
  
 The new YINJW woodies looks interesting, and also with the option of silver cable (most probably silver plated).
  
 Btw, has anyone tried this AudioSense AS20 ?  Another interesting Hybrid, 10mm DD + BA.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset/32471606825.html


----------



## CoiL

b9scrambler said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I`m already modding them ( made them short as possible) and I think this is the first IEM I`m modding that gets better when closing back of it - me like it!
> ...


 
 Well... I`m more a laid-back guy but maybe in future, who knows.
  


trapok said:


> CoiL, With all Mods you re doing with all your IEMs, Why did'nt you buy only driver and build your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Because it is hard to know what driver it uses and with finished enclosure I can see(hear) their modding potential better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


audioxxx said:


> Excellent, I have a pair of female mccx I was thinking of installing on them. Have been enjoying these with my Sony fm radio they are very good for the price. I think, especially on a device with no bass boost. Because non is needed.
> I have found on this example on the wood wnjw there are tunning ports holes, if I close them off completely it looses some airiness and closes the sound stage in.
> So I think there needs to be some air movement there. Just a small hole.


 
 I think this first pair I will leave with original cables (though I kind of "hate" straight 3.5mm jacks). Will probably order second unit anyway for modding for girlfriend.
  
 There are tuning ports on Your wooden Yinjw? Mine has only open back grills on them. We have different version?
 This is my version (black without mic): http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-HIFI-Monitor-The-Movement-Of-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound/32378933536.html
  
 This is Your version? : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/1825606_32487808552.html
  
 With cut-off/shorter body and closed backs I find no noticeable reduction in soundstage and they actually become more airy in some way, probably because of gained clarity and bass "balancing". But I will test with small port hole also and report back 
  
 Btw, I use my portable rig & desk rig for testing and evaluating without any EQ or bass boost, I never use them, always flat settings.


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey anyone interested in buying a mint DN 2000j? I am helping a friend sell his pair, it was barely listened to, not their cup of tea. Asking price is 220 USD with E-packet shipping (3-5 day shipping to USA and CANADA, and to europe, russia etc).  The reason I didn't post an ad first is frankly I want to hook up you guys and gals first. Specially since my friend is intent on selling it for this low price (i told him its too low lmao). And no there is nothing wrong with the pair and its not fishy, just wants to get rid of it as its being unused. Payment via aliexpress or taobao. 
  
 PM for details. This one will go fast boys!


----------



## destrozer

redjohn456 said:


> Hey anyone interested in buying a mint DN 2000j? I am helping a friend sell his pair, it was barely listened to, not their cup of tea. Asking price is 220 USD with E-packet shipping (3-5 day shipping to USA and CANADA, and to europe, russia etc).  The reason I didn't post an ad first is frankly I want to hook up you guys and gals first. Specially since my friend is intent on selling it for this low price (i told him its too low lmao). And no there is nothing wrong with the pair and its not fishy, just wants to get rid of it as its being unused. Payment via aliexpress or taobao.
> 
> PM for details. This one will go fast boys!


 
 Yeah, its a real great price, pity I can't appreciate the sound signature. It will definitely go fast!


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> Well... I`m more a laid-back guy but maybe in future, who knows.
> 
> Because it is hard to know what driver it uses and with finished enclosure I can see their modding potential better
> 
> ...




Yeah mine is the second version, maybe it has different drivers, that's why it's worse closed, not sure.
 There was a post a few posts back saying there are new turbo drivers on the newer YINJW, but which version is new?

 Maybe that's why the bass is very good on these. It's bassy, but doesn't cut into other frequencies. Just like I switched bad boost on, but more balanced.


----------



## Trapok

audioxxx said:


> Yeah mine is the second version, maybe it has different drivers, that's why it's worse closed, not sure.
> There was a post a few posts back saying there are new turbo drivers on the newer YINJW, but which version is news


yours


----------



## audioxxx

Cool, thanks @Trapok, get the other pair @Coil for your next pair, I'm impressed for $20

Their even better again today, 50hrs in.
This is where I got mine from very fast postage.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/yinjw-wood-IE800-listening-earphone-sports-headphones-HIFI-DIY-magic-bass-sound-ie80-headset-with-microphone/32452844458.html


I ordered the black wood, with the snake skin cord, very nice cord, mic works very well.


----------



## Trapok

Mine is from the same seller than @CoiL i think. He/she has a fast delivery too.


----------



## audioxxx

Yeah I would have chosen the silver cables from your seller if I had seen it first. (Maybe got got a first rate pair as well, without the popping insertion problem)

 Still waiting for **** DIY looking forward to trying a hybrid out.


----------



## CoiL

audioxxx said:


> Cool, thanks @Trapok, get the other pair @Coil for your next pair, I'm impressed for $20
> 
> Their even better again today, 50hrs in.
> This is where I got mine from very fast postage.
> ...


 
 The link You shared has same version pics that I have but I got it from different seller (Teresa). Does Your real unit have back grills or small vent hole?


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> The link You shared has same version pics that I have but I got it from different seller (Teresa). Does Your real unit have back grills or small vent hole?



 It has vent holes, and is the more expensive version. $19.50 US$.
 In the aliexpress mobile app, the options are different.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

Any alternatives to SMSL amps that are worth looking at?


----------



## earfonia

FYI, my review for VE Monk:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk/reviews/14211
  
 Not an ordinary earbud!


----------



## yangian

I have a question, guys. For extermal DAC used with laptop, will the sound different from different laptop? Thanks!


----------



## Carlsan

coil said:


> The link You shared has same version pics that I have but I got it from different seller (Teresa). Does Your real unit have back grills or small vent hole?


 

 Just got mine, came from here
 Ordered red, but looks more like a light brown to me.
 Whatever, burning it in now to see how it sounds.
 Mine came with grills.


----------



## Carlsan

Anybody hear any of  *HZSound *
The first one they released got at least one decent review here.
They have a couple of other models, anyone try those?
 Cheers.


----------



## earfonia

yangian said:


> I have a question, guys. For extermal DAC used with laptop, will the sound different from different laptop? Thanks!


 
  
 All external DACs sound differently more or less. The question is, whether it is matter to you. Some people very particular with DAC sound quality, some people don't. But good external will definitely sounds better than laptop output. But some laptops equip with pretty decent headphone output as well.


----------



## yangian

earfonia said:


> All external DACs sound differently more or less. The question is, whether it is matter to you. Some people very particular with DAC sound quality, some people don't. But good external will definitely sounds better than laptop output. But some laptops equip with pretty decent headphone output as well.


 

 Sorry, I think I didn't make it clear. I mean For the same DAC when used with different laptops, will it sound different or basically the same.


----------



## Bubbizzie

........


----------



## earfonia

yangian said:


> Sorry, I think I didn't make it clear. I mean For the same DAC when used with different laptops, will it sound different or basically the same.




Not that simple to answer yes or no. Even from the same laptop, with different player and different driver i can hear different sound quality. Try use windows default driver, play using VLC, compare with foobar using wasapi driver. You can hear the difference in sound character.


----------



## CoiL

carlsan said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > The link You shared has same version pics that I have but I got it from different seller (Teresa). Does Your real unit have back grills or small vent hole?
> ...


 

 Good. Keep us updated about Your impressions. I have finished re-shelling & modding them - probably best el-cheapo IEM I have, even better than ATE-b FF-mod


----------



## Trapok

coil said:


> Good. Keep us updated about Your impressions. I have finished re-shelling & modding them - probably best el-cheapo IEM I have, even better than ATE-b FF-mod


Pictures pictures


----------



## Hal Rockwell

carlsan said:


> Anybody hear any of  *HZSound*
> The first one they released got at least one decent review here.
> They have a couple of other models, anyone try those?
> Cheers.




I own the HZ1 and I think it's great so I plan on getting the HZ3 too.


----------



## sodesuka

Just got LG Quadbeat 3. Good for the price I guess, but still no match against E80 although they're not at the same prices, it's not too far either.


----------



## CoiL

trapok said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Good. Keep us updated about Your impressions. I have finished re-shelling & modding them - probably best el-cheapo IEM I have, even better than ATE-b FF-mod
> ...


 
 Sorry for bad quality pics - bad digital camera.
  


  
 I call it WOM-mod. Oak shells, mahogany backplates, green stain + natural oil.
 Super lightweight, super comfy!


----------



## earfonia

coil said:


> Sorry for bad quality pics - bad digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Impressive! Very neat!


----------



## audioxxx

Nice work...


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for kind words! 
  
 Quote:


hal rockwell said:


> carlsan said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody hear any of  *HZSound*
> ...


 
 Let us know about HZ3, have been keeping eye on this one.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Sorry for bad quality pics - bad digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think it's great Coil as long as your having fun and doing what you love. I noticed no strain relief on those cables, are they pressure gripped and super glued to the oak shell? I know you said they are very light and it may not be an issue at all but seems most iem's have the most physical problem at that junction. They are very nice looking for sure.


----------



## CoiL

Not pressure gripped of course. Blocked with super glue(gel) from inside. Cable itself is very strong and durable to bending/pulling and I usually take care of my IEM`s well, so no problems for me.
 I have some mmcx connectors also but I find without connectors design much more comfortable (I can sleep with those IEMs very well)


----------



## Igor Eisberg

So you guys asked me to compare LKER i1 with VJJB V1 as soon as I have both. I'll make it short, but images first:
  

  

  

  
 The tips I used on both - JBL T100A tips, Large size:

  
 First of all, VJJB has a mic (V1S has, V1 does not), LKER does not have at all.
 LKER has that thingy to manage the cable, which VJJB does not have:

  
  
 If you're looking for durability, they are both pretty much the same. Transparent plastic housing, both have metallic splitter and metallic 3.5mm plug.
 LKER i1's plug is thicker and larger, looks more premium. I'd say the VJJB earphones themselves are better built. But everything else - LKER wins.
 VJJB's cable is really annoying, and there's no way of straightening it, it's a mess. LKER's cable feels very strong and is completely straight.
  
 On the style side, it's subjective, but I think VJJB wins. Looks very premium. I didn't like the transparent plastic shell of LKER, and these colored wires inside it...
  
 On the comfort side, VJJB wins. They sit very well in the ear and you easily forget that they are there. For LKER it might get tricky to find fitting tips. They push a bit against your ears, but that's needed for a good seal.
  
 On the sound quality side - very different. LKER has much better bass response, and the highs are accurate but more gentle. VJJB has weaker bass, the mids sound better, but the highs tend to get too loud, sounds like a clap or a cymbal, are painful to listen to.
 I think the LKER are much more fun to listen to, and the cable is much better, but the VJJB looks better and more thought was put into its design.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

igor eisberg said:


> So you guys asked me to compare LKER i1 with VJJB V1 as soon as I have both. I'll make it short, but images first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is LKER a DIY brand?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

hal rockwell said:


> Is LKER a DIY brand?


 

 I don't think so. You get a retail box, in it a carrying soft bag, inside it: shirt clip, red tips (S+M+L), black tips (S+M+L) and white tips (S+L, the M are pre-installed).
 Official website: http://www.lkertech.com/index.php?c=content&a=show&id=77


----------



## HiFiChris

Packaging, cable and design (front half) look much like TTPOD T1.


----------



## Podster

They look interesting Igor, seems you could tow a car with their cable


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Anyone tried these? Looks like official LeTV earphones. When you scroll to the photos you can see "VJJB" logo on one of the surfaces...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-letv-HiFi-earphone-stereo-Headphones-Bass-auriculares-Mic-For-letv-le-one-1-le/32489521110.html
 Possibly same manufacturer (?)
  
 Here's a better seller:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-letv-earphone-Headphone-Bass-Earphones-Headset-With-Remote-Mic-For-letv-le-one-1-le/32340630663.html


----------



## HerrXRDS

coil said:


> Let us know about HZ3, have been keeping eye on this one.


 
  
 I have the HZ3. I ain't no connoisseur, but here are my impressions.
 They look really nice and well built. The cable is on the thicker side with a rubbery-springy feel to it. Doesn't tangle easy,The only annoying thing is that it's really grippy. Strain relief is also well done and they are very comfortable. You also get a lot of accessories and nice packaging, best I've seen in any under $50 headphones. 
 Now to the bad part, the sound, I do not like it. These are harsh on my ears, they are very sibilant, to the point it distorts female s and the 2k - 4k range. Tried eq, but couldn't do it without muffling the vocals. I had them for a week on a pink noise burn-in, also installed SpinFit tips and they got a little better, but not by much, they sound very metallic. The soundstage is also small and sound close, in your head.
 The bass is good, fast and tight, if it wasn't for the sibilance, these woud've been decent.
 I don't think I am sensitive to highs cause most of my favorite IEMs are what you describe here as sibilant, for example in this price range I love the VSD5 and VSD2, those are sibilant too, but not to this level.


----------



## TurtleRecall

So has anyone got the Lanhui e109 player? Any pics or impressions? I've got one on the way but it hasn't been dispatched yet, wondering if it's worth the £20 I've paid...


----------



## Charliemotta

Nice!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

herrxrds said:


> I have the HZ3. I ain't no connoisseur, but here are my impressions.
> They look really nice and well built. The cable is on the thicker side with a rubbery-springy feel to it. Doesn't tangle easy,The only annoying thing is that it's really grippy. Strain relief is also well done and they are very comfortable. You also get a lot of accessories and nice packaging, best I've seen in any under $50 headphones.
> Now to the bad part, the sound, I do not like it. These are harsh on my ears, they are very sibilant, to the point it distorts female s and the 2k - 4k range. Tried eq, but couldn't do it without muffling the vocals. I had them for a week on a pink noise burn-in, also installed SpinFit tips and they got a little better, but not by much, they sound very metallic. The soundstage is also small and sound close, in your head.
> The bass is good, fast and tight, if it wasn't for the sibilance, these woud've been decent.
> I don't think I am sensitive to highs cause most of my favorite IEMs are what you describe here as sibilant, for example in this price range I love the VSD5 and VSD2, those are sibilant too, but not to this level.




Tried tip rolling?


----------



## earfonia

igor eisberg said:


> Anyone tried these? Looks like official LeTV earphones. When you scroll to the photos you can see "VJJB" logo on one of the surfaces...
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-letv-HiFi-earphone-stereo-Headphones-Bass-auriculares-Mic-For-letv-le-one-1-le/32489521110.html
> Possibly same manufacturer (?)
> 
> ...


 
  
 The metal housing looks gorgeous!


----------



## Carlsan

Translated one of the Russian reviews for the 2nd Letv sale above,
  


> the seller is very good, I order it already, and second thing faster than him there was no one, the earphones are excellent in terms of design, packaging and convenience are excellent,_* but the sound quality is mediocre*_, with letv max playing with rumble


----------



## Tom22

Those interested in the latest news, Fischer is to release 3 new earphones in the Omega Series: The Ace, Spark, Twin.
  
 here is a link to the thread and videos:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/783656/fischer-audios-october-2015-omega-release-ace-spark-twin#post_11980823


----------



## Gracesheng

got Mixcder Basso, a self-powered, rechargeable Bluetooth iem.It is compatible with many Android, iOS and other devices that have BT 4.0 support.
  
 here is the review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/782775/mixcder-basso-bluetooth-iem-review


----------



## DJScope

Doods!!! Those who have the insane VE Monks, please join in the fun: http://www.head-fi.org/t/783669/venture-electroncs-ve-monk-a-5-earbud-that-seriously-deserves-a-place-here


----------



## TurtleRecall

My Ali CKR9LTDs arrived today. They look like the fakes up thread. They sound good, but I'm struggling to get a good fit, they're large, quite heavy and seem to kind of hang out of my ears quite a way, even when pushed in as far as they'll go. Tried them with all the stock tips and now with small Comply T400s. My go to IEMs are Soundmagic PL50s and I suppose what I'm looking for is their clarity but with a little more bass but in that same light, small, unobtrusive package and ideally over ear. 

With hindsight I'm not sure why I bought these, got caught up in the excitement of the hype train I guess. Anyway, these definitely aren't bad, the sound is very good I think. Not quite the clarity of balanced armatures that I'm used to but flatter and with more controlled bass than the Zircons I got recently (another hype train I should've left alone!). 

Would the Havi B3 pro 1 be the IEMs I'm looking for to replace the PL50s?


----------



## Charliemotta

turtlerecall said:


> My Ali CKR9LTDs arrived today. They look like the fakes up thread. They sound good, but I'm struggling to get a good fit, they're large, quite heavy and seem to kind of hang out of my ears quite a way, even when pushed in as far as they'll go. Tried them with all the stock tips and now with small Comply T400s. My go to IEMs are Soundmagic PL50s and I suppose what I'm looking for is their clarity but with a little more bass but in that same light, small, unobtrusive package and ideally over ear.
> 
> With hindsight I'm not sure why I bought these, got caught up in the excitement of the hype train I guess. Anyway, these definitely aren't bad, the sound is very good I think. Not quite the clarity of balanced armatures that I'm used to but flatter and with more controlled bass than the Zircons I got recently (another hype train I should've left alone!).
> 
> Would the Havi B3 pro 1 be the IEMs I'm looking for to replace the PL50s?


 
 Try using some Sennheiser double flange tips. @PETER123 gave me that (tip) and it will make a difference even if they are fake.


----------



## Whitigir

Lol! Regarding the hype train. Especially in here, I have learned that the only "time" I can take it seriously is the time it got good reviews from reputable members or the members that have much experiences into higher-end gears or headphones. Even so, everyone taste in music and requirements differ from each other. So the most important thing to note is to know what you want, and look for the same "aspects" from "several" reviews. If more than 2-3 reviews have those "aspects" in a good way, then it is a "go"


----------



## jant71

turtlerecall said:


> My Ali CKR9LTDs arrived today. They look like the fakes up thread. They sound good, but I'm struggling to get a good fit, they're large, quite heavy and seem to kind of hang out of my ears quite a way, even when pushed in as far as they'll go. Tried them with all the stock tips and now with small Comply T400s. My go to IEMs are Soundmagic PL50s and I suppose what I'm looking for is their clarity but with a little more bass but in that same light, small, unobtrusive package and ideally over ear.
> 
> With hindsight I'm not sure why I bought these, got caught up in the excitement of the hype train I guess. Anyway, these definitely aren't bad, the sound is very good I think. Not quite the clarity of balanced armatures that I'm used to but flatter and with more controlled bass than the Zircons I got recently (another hype train I should've left alone!).
> 
> Would the Havi B3 pro 1 be the IEMs I'm looking for to replace the PL50s?


 

 Probably the RHA S500 would fit that bill more. Cheaper than the Havi and smaller and not the potential power requirements.
  
 CKR9LTD take a while to get their potential esp. with fit and tips. Pretty sure they will grow on you but still never fill the small, unobtrusive thing. Pushing them in as far as they go may also not be the right insertion depth for the best clarity. May make them thicker and an bit darker though depends on ears and tips.


----------



## TurtleRecall

jant71 said:


> Probably the RHA S500 would fit that bill more. Cheaper than the Havi and smaller and not the potential power requirements.
> 
> CKR9LTD take a while to get their potential esp. with fit and tips. Pretty sure they will grow on you but still never fill the small, unobtrusive thing. Pushing them in as far as they go may also not be the right insertion depth for the best clarity. May make them thicker and an bit darker though depends on ears and tips.




Thanks for the advice! I think I've got really small ear holes. The PL50s have 3mm tubes for the tips to fit onto and I've got small size comply t100s on them. These are literally the only headphones I don't find it fatiguing or uncomfortable to wear for an extended period of time. All my other IEMs are 5mm diameter pipes and even the small size t400s don't seem small enough to be comfortable in my ear, although I'm sure shape, weight and over ear helps as well. 

I'll look into the s500s! UK designed too


----------



## ozkan

turtlerecall said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I've got really small ear holes. The PL50s have 3mm tubes for the tips to fit onto and I've got small size comply t100s on them. These are literally the only headphones I don't find it fatiguing or uncomfortable to wear for an extended period of time. All my other IEMs are 5mm diameter pipes and even the small size t400s don't seem small enough to be comfortable in my ear, although I'm sure shape, weight and over ear helps as well.
> 
> I'll look into the s500s! UK designed too


 
  
 If you have powerful source or amp I'd suggest PFE012/112 with grey tips. They are far the most comfortable IEMs I have ever used.


----------



## peter123

Hey guys, my Brainwavz S3 review is up. My favorite BW IEM to this day 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14221


----------



## TurtleRecall

The more I listen to my Ali CKRs, the more I'm enjoying them. The soundstage, separation and the quality of the bass frequencies are lovely. I feel that the mids are slightly lacking quantity-wise and I'm still finding them uncomfortable with every tip I've tried. Not sure there's much I can do about that...


----------



## Carlsan

turtlerecall said:


> The more I listen to my Ali CKRs, the more I'm enjoying them. The soundstage, separation and the quality of the bass frequencies are lovely. I feel that the mids are slightly lacking quantity-wise and I'm still finding them uncomfortable with every tip I've tried. Not sure there's much I can do about that...


 
  
 I posted this over at the discovery thread.
 I've had my $50 CKR9 LTD bought from an AliExpress seller for about a week.
 They are the same as a my retail version that I bought late last year from an authorized dealer, and that I paid full price.
 They are exactly the same, looks, sound, everything. I think they must be factory seconds, as all they came in was the pouch and with some extra tips.
  
 Yes, sound was the same, tested and retested, with burn in done on both.
  
 I brought them in to work and got a second opinion, my buddy agreed that it was the same.
 Pouch did look slightly different however.
  
 I was one of the lucky ones I guess. The same seller has them up to $119.


----------



## B9Scrambler

carlsan said:


> I posted this over at the discovery thread.
> I've had my $50 CKR9 LTD bought from an AliExpress seller for about a week.
> They are the same as a my retail version that I bought late last year from an authorized dealer, and that I paid full price.
> They are exactly the same, looks, sound, everything. I think they must be factory seconds, as all they came in was the pouch and with some extra tips.
> ...




Can you post up some pictures or pm me if the mods aren't comfortable with additional talk of these in the thread? While they were a limited edition model, I'm wondering if there were some minor visual changes made throughout their run that would explain some disparities.


----------



## Carlsan

b9scrambler said:


> Can you post up some pictures or pm me if the mods aren't comfortable with additional talk of these in the thread? While they were a limited edition model, I'm wondering if there were some minor visual changes made throughout their run that would explain some disparities.


 

 I saw the pictures posted by another user where there were disparities, I checked mine and they did not have those same disparities.
 I think there were two different sets of the CKR9 ltd's being sold by different sellers, some were authentic, as were sold by eBay seller, and  the AliExpress seller who sold me mine, and some  were selling counterfeits.


----------



## 1clearhead

*Does anyone here have a pair of these?*.....They kind of remind me of the KZ ZN1's with the double diaphragms on each side, but with detachable wires....a BIG PLUS! So far, the reviews are good in China.
  
 They are called "irock".
  





  
 They look promising....here's the link.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.Z9CBqr&id=521417732487&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## earfonia

1clearhead said:


> *Does anyone here have a pair of these?*.....They kind of remind me of the KZ ZN1's with the double diaphragms on each side, but with detachable wires....a BIG PLUS! So far, the reviews are good in China.
> 
> They are called "irock".
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Looks good! Probably similar to Icon Dual Dynamic:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ICON-Dual-dynamic-drivers-In-ear-Professional-monitoring-headphones-1-3m-detachable-cable-come-with/32372718027.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.2.cv1bpN&ws_ab_test=201556_7,201527_2_71_72_73_74_75,201560_2


----------



## sodesuka

Whoah http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-High-Quality-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-HIFI-Headphones-DIY-Headset-With-upgrade/1825606_32494395188.html


All these newer Chinese manufacturers are releasing new interesting products while Ostry just sit around twiddling their thumbs. Will they even survive now that the hype for KC06/A has seemingly subsided? Oh well.



Oh right, I forgot to mention that they're CNY199 on Taobao (around USD30), so you might want to wait until aliexpress' price comes close to that. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.llvNxM&id=522859793394&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail


----------



## Hal Rockwell

sodesuka said:


> Whoah http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-High-Quality-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-HIFI-Headphones-DIY-Headset-With-upgrade/1825606_32494395188.html
> 
> 
> All these newer Chinese manufacturers are releasing new interesting products while Ostry just sit around twiddling their thumbs. Will they even survive now that the hype for KC06/A has seemingly subsided? Oh well.
> ...




The moment there will be more than one listing of the R8 on AliExpress, the price will more likely to drop to the TaoBao level.


----------



## vad0s

Hello guys, I have ED10 and Im looking for another chinese IEM. I like V shaped earphones with punchy bass. My favorites are Zircons and Yinjws wooden. Which ones would be better for me? I listen to genres like dnb, electro, some rap. 
  
  
 BTW : I found these eartips http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-pcs-REPLACEMENT-SILICONE-IN-EAR-EARPHONE-TIPS-EARBUDS-Philips-SHE9000/141721628852?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33490%26meid%3D2de9ef3c852a49dab3c19498a4973826%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D141721545729#shpCntId 
 Has anyone tried them? They look great for their price.


----------



## TwinACStacks

R8?  Did you look at the specs? You have got to be kidding me 100,000 kHz? What are they doing in China designing these for Canine wear?
  
 I'm thinking they may be a *TAD* bright.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> R8?  Did you look at the specs? You have got to be kidding me 100,000 kHz? What are they doing in China designing these for Canine wear?
> 
> I'm thinking they may be a *TAD* bright.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe these are for Dogs, always heard they have much better hearing.


----------



## sodesuka

People still bother with FR spec huh? 

I guess modern Sony's cans are all bright since their newer ones are Hi-Res ready, which mandates headphones to have at least 40KHz reach. Oh wait lol.


----------



## TwinACStacks

sodesuka said:


> People still bother with FR spec huh?
> 
> I guess modern Sony's cans are all bright since their newer ones are Hi-Res ready, which mandates headphones to have at least 40KHz reach. Oh wait lol.


 





 Absolutely. *IF* they are stating anything other than the industry standard of 20Hz to 20kHz, Generally the chances are they are fudging their figures or worse yet: Those earphones are going to be BRIGHTER than cat scratch fever.
  
 I tend to dislike Treble Forward phones, unless they have some other off-setting redeeming properties.
  
 BTW: Good luck with hearing 40kHz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## sodesuka

Chances are those FRs tell absolutely nothing about headphones' tonalities. Try listening to ATH R70x (40KHz) or Sony Z7 which goes to 100KHz and tell me they 'scratch your ears', then compare it to Beyer DT880 or DT990 which 'only' goes to 35KHz.


Not saying that this R8 won't be bright beyond belief, but concluding that from a FR spec is pretty unreliable lol. Now if it was FR graph, it could usually tell you the overall tonality, though not always.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Treble extension doesn't mean that the headphone will be bright. Only the treble boost relative to other frequencies can determine this.


----------



## Tom22

hal rockwell said:


> Treble extension doesn't mean that the headphone will be bright. Only the treble boost relative to other frequencies can determine this.


 
  
 agreed
  
 a headphone can have great treble extension but at the same time not be bright. its all relative in proportion to the bass and mids, and of course how much voltage is going through it ofc.
  
 a bright headphone can be "not bright sounding" at 1/16 volume say on an iphone
  
 yet a somewhat dark sounding earphone can seem bright at 16/16 volume on the same device...


----------



## HiFiChris

Those specs like "frequency response: x to y kHz"
a) say nothing about the tonality, as they only state which low and high frequencies the headphone can still reproduce - they don't give a clue at all on what's happening in between 
and
b) are worthless without saying at which level decrease they were measured (-3 dB or -6 dB typically).


----------



## TwinACStacks

sodesuka said:


> Chances are those FRs tell absolutely nothing about headphones' tonalities. Try listening to ATH R70x (40KHz) or Sony Z7 which goes to 100KHz and tell me they 'scratch your ears', then compare it to Beyer DT880 or DT990 which 'only' goes to 35KHz.
> 
> 
> Not saying that this R8 won't be bright beyond belief, but concluding that from a FR spec is pretty unreliable lol. Now if it was FR graph, it could usually tell you the overall tonality, though not always.


 





 It's JMHO based on an educated guess, having bought MANY pair of earphones with exaggerated treble specs. It's not always the case but it's a fairly good indicator from past experiences.
  
 I much rather see the traditional 20-20 stated by the manufacturer then let your ears decide.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

sodesuka said:


> People still bother with FR spec huh?
> 
> I guess modern Sony's cans are all bright since their newer ones are Hi-Res ready, which mandates headphones to have at least 40KHz reach. Oh wait lol.


 





 Seems to me to be a rather silly mandate. You simply aren't going to hear 40kHz. If your hearing is exceptional You may sense that something is there but actually hear it? Only if your name is SPOT.
  








 TWIN


----------



## sodesuka

It is silly, but it works good for marketing purpose for the mass, which is the whole point of those Hi-Res stickers. In the end, how manufacturers choose to tune their high frequency capable headphones is what matters most, and you simply can't guess it just by looking at the raw spec.


----------



## peter123

Reposting this from the Havi B3P1 thread :
Breaking news guys!

A couple of days ago I received a new Havi B3Pro1 :



Not only is the package significantly upgraded from my old pair but so is the SOUND!

Upon first listening I was really surprised that they sounded fuller than I remembered. To confirm I brought out my two years old pair for comparison.

Comparing the two it was quite obvious that the new pair was indeed fuller sounding, I also noticed that it was slightly more easy to drive as well.

Being afraid of this being a unit variation I started digging a bit and I can now confirm that the current version is tuned to be slightly more full and also has 2dB higher sensitivity (not much so they still need a lot of power).

The difference in sound, although easily noticeable, is not huge. They just sound a bit fuller across the whole spectra. With my old pair I couldn't really enjoy electronic music or Lupe Fiasco. With the new tuning this music still sound very nice although they're certainly not been tuned in to basshead IEM's.

As far as I can tell the soundstage, realisme in voices and everything else that makes the B3Pro1 so great is still there just the way I love it, just ever so slightly fuller and even more enjoyable .

*Perfect just got perfecterer 
*
I do not know exactly when this was done but a qualified guess would be that the package on the picture above indicates the new version inside.

Please understand that I've shared all information I've been able to find on this matter so it will not be possible for me to give any more information without speculating.

If anyone has more questions about the sound I'll do my best to answer it.


----------



## earfonia

peter123 said:


> Reposting this from the Havi B3P1 thread :
> Breaking news guys!
> 
> A couple of days ago I received a new Havi B3Pro1 :
> ...


 
  
 Do you mind to post some pictures of the new packaging?
 Thanks for the info!


----------



## peter123

earfonia said:


> Do you mind to post some pictures of the new packaging?
> Thanks for the info!




I'm trying but I'm on a business trip to Germany and the network is really bad right now. 

Check the Havi thread, picture's there


----------



## RedTwilight

earfonia said:


> Do you mind to post some pictures of the new packaging?
> Thanks for the info!


 
  
 Over here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741221/havi-b3-pro-1-thread-2-0/1365#post_11986159
  
 Looks like the current LMUE packaging. @peter123 Aside from the packaging, any differences in the accessories supplied?


----------



## earfonia

peter123 said:


> I'm trying but I'm on a business trip to Germany and the network is really bad right now.
> 
> Check the Havi thread, picture's there


 
  


redtwilight said:


> Over here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741221/havi-b3-pro-1-thread-2-0/1365#post_11986159
> 
> Looks like the current LMUE packaging. @peter123 Aside from the packaging, any differences in the accessories supplied?


 
  
 Got it thanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

sodesuka said:


> It is silly, but it works good for marketing purpose for the mass, which is the whole point of those Hi-Res stickers. In the end, how manufacturers choose to tune their high frequency capable headphones is what matters most, and you simply can't guess it just by looking at the raw spec.


 





 Like I said sodesuka, I just use it as a rule of thumb and it seems that it usually works out that way. Luck of the Draw?  Unlucky at earphones / Lucky at Love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## hellfire8888

Hi anyone knows what brand is this iem? I got it free when I bought my cayin n6. Seller just say it is some random iem but it sound very good to my ear. Wanna get another one for spare


----------



## joemama

Knowledge Zenith EDSE. There's a huge thread dedicated to these IEMs. Have fun


----------



## Podster

hellfire8888 said:


> Hi anyone knows what brand is this iem? I got it free when I bought my cayin n6. Seller just say it is some random iem but it sound very good to my ear. Wanna get another one for spare


 
 One of the KZ's, I'd know that cable anywhere and once again there is no doubt KZ has 6 million linear feet of the stuff


----------



## hellfire8888

Thanks


----------



## hellfire8888

i just browse the site and i cant believe this KZ-ED cost just USD10??? really value for money..


----------



## rickdohc

Ali CKR9LTDs
  
  
 They sound OK.
 Tried a bunch of tips, didnt find any drastic change in sound.
 They are bit big and heavy.
 I would score them 6.5 points for sound and 6 points for comfort/fitness.
 This score below the S018, maybe a bit better than the TTpods.
 Not very impressed and i hope this are fakes that dont sound like the $100+ originals, cause i would be dissapointed if this sound like the originals.
 Cant say the HypeTrain dissapointed me because i knew this where not originals.
 I see people liking them,  they dont sound cheap but there is nothing special about them or standout
 This are going for sale cheap, i dont see any reason to keep them.
 They cant handle fast tracks with clarity and detail like the KC06A.
  
  
  
  
   
 

*Ostrys Kc06a beats them hands down, easy, in every aspect.*


----------



## goody

rickdohc said:


> Ali CKR9LTDs
> 
> 
> They sound OK.
> ...


 
 Did you burn them in it sounds really good when you do..... out of the box they sound terrible


----------



## RedJohn456

goody said:


> Did you burn them in it sounds really good when you do..... out of the box they sound terrible


 

 Not really surprised the Ostry beats them, those CKR9LTDs are fakes after all.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I found the awesome mids were the ALI-CKR9LTD's ace in the hole. That said, they had nowhere near the quantity of bass I was expecting from some comments, but it was really tight, punchy, and well-textured. Treble I found a hit or miss. Sounds really smooth and well extended on some tracks, grainy on others. Seems to be quite sensitive to track quality. Soundstage I found quite generous with excellent layering and depth. For the money they are pretty darn good imo. And yeah, burn in helps. That and wide bore tips.


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> I found the awesome mids were the ALI-CKR9LTD's ace in the hole. That said, they had nowhere near the quantity of bass I was expecting from some comments, but it was really tight, punchy, and well-textured. Treble I found a hit or miss. Sounds really smooth and well extended on some tracks, grainy on others. Seems to be quite sensitive to track quality. Soundstage I found quite generous with excellent layering and depth. For the money they are pretty darn good imo. And yeah, burn in helps. That and wide bore tips.


 
@B9Scrambler I Agree. But i found the bass quite sufficient for my liking with stock tips.
  
@rickdohc Sorry to hear you dint like them. As per my experience, i say they really need high quality FLACs + Neutral to bright source.. believe me, they sound like C**P with MP3's. Also, what source are you using? they don't really pair up well with my Note4. But with rockboxed clip. Its a whole different story. My KC06A's sound all congested and messy in comparison. LTD's takes a win hands down on imaging. The imaging on these are pretty insane (when driven under above conditions) with high quality flacs. Also, did u burn them in? They need a min of 75+ hours to open up.


rickdohc said:


> Ali CKR9LTDs
> 
> 
> They sound OK.
> ...


----------



## TwinACStacks

WE HAVE A FREE THINKER HERE!!!  Eagle, they don't like it when you go against the Hype, Or start some of your own....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

eaglearrow said:


> @B9Scrambler I Agree. But i found the bass quite sufficient for my liking with stock tips.
> 
> @rickdohc Sorry to hear you dint like them. As per my experience, i say they really need high quality FLACs + Neutral to bright source.. believe me, they sound like C**P with MP3's. Also, what source are you using? they don't really pair up well with my Note4. But with rockboxed clip. Its a whole different story. My KC06A's sound all congested and messy in comparison. LTD's takes a win hands down on imaging. The imaging on these are pretty insane (when driven under above conditions) with high quality flacs. Also, did u burn them in? They need a min of 75+ hours to open up.


 
 I found them source dependent also.  There was some discussion about 2 different Ali versions.  One with a wider housing and one that matched the original.  My version ended up being the one with the wider housing.  I believe the consensus in the end was that both Ali versions were about 99% of an authentic one.


----------



## rickdohc

eaglearrow said:


> @B9Scrambler I Agree. But i found the bass quite sufficient for my liking with stock tips.
> 
> @rickdohc Sorry to hear you dint like them. As per my experience, i say they really need high quality FLACs + Neutral to bright source.. believe me, they sound like C**P with MP3's. Also, what source are you using? they don't really pair up well with my Note4. But with rockboxed clip. Its a whole different story. My KC06A's sound all congested and messy in comparison. LTD's takes a win hands down on imaging. The imaging on these are pretty insane (when driven under above conditions) with high quality flacs. Also, did u burn them in? They need a min of 75+ hours to open up.


 
  
  
 I dont dislike them,  its that i have so many iems/headphones (i have to update my sig) that i am not using,  so i am going to sell all the stuff that doesn meet the expectations or its not a bang4thebuck.
  
 They sound OK,  they sound better than the Pistons and the TTpod for sure, but not on par of the Ostrys or even my VSD3.
 The thing i most dislike is that they are big and heavy.
  
 Burnin,  more than 72 hours and counting. Tried a lot of tips (i have cans of all kinds of tips)
  
 Sources/AMps,  S5, Iphone6, Ipad 2, Samsung Tablet 3, +Clip Rockboxed, Fiio e11, FirePhoenix Dac, etcetc
 Flacs, CD, Mp3, Vynil, you name it,  they still are not on par with the Ostrys or even the VSD3's
  
  
 I will give it a few more days of Burnin before i sell them.
  
  
  
  
 Pd: Sorry for my english.


----------



## Ap616

rickdohc said:


> I dont dislike them,  its that i have so many iems/headphones (i have to update my sig) that i am not using,  so i am going to sell all the stuff that doesn meet the expectations or its not a bang4thebuck.
> 
> They sound OK,  they sound better than the Pistons and the TTpod for sure, but not on par of the Ostrys or even my VSD3.
> The thing i most dislike is that they are big and heavy.
> ...




Hmm, I find them big, but pretty light. The weight actually surprised me in that regard; I thought they'd be heavier. Now something like the KZ ED9 is heavy imo. I think the ZA Duoza even weighs a little bit more from memory. I've heard the Macaws are also heavy too...


----------



## rickdohc

Heavier than a lot of my other iems for sure.


----------



## ozkan

rickdohc said:


> I dont dislike them,  its that i have so many iems/headphones (i have to update my sig) that i am not using,  so i am going to sell all the stuff that doesn meet the expectations or its not a bang4thebuck.
> 
> They sound OK,  they sound better than the Pistons and the TTpod for sure, but not on par of the Ostrys or even my VSD3.
> The thing i most dislike is that they are big and heavy.
> ...


 
  
 I don't find CKR9-LTD heavy either. Can you take the picture of the headphone jack and share with us please? I don't have any experience with that seller and I bought mine from the seller which I believe most of us bought.  They are very good for the price and so far I'm loving mine.


----------



## ozkan

rickdohc said:


> Heavier than a lot of my other iems for sure.


 
  
 Sorry double post.


----------



## rickdohc

Deleted
 Sorry guys, i was not aware about mods warning about these iems.


----------



## RedJohn456

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know you're posting this in response but we have already been warned by mods about counterfeit product. 
  
 And in general:
  
 Guys for the last time can PLEASE stop posting pictures of the counterfeit CKR9LTD and discussions? Do you really want to get this thread locked? Jeez :/
  
 This thread is one my favourites and have helped me find a great many gems and I would hate to see it closed down by mods when people refuse to follow simple rules...


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


>


 
 Did you get A2?


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Did you get A2?


 

 Nope.
  
 I got both the A2 AND A1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Its in the mail centre waiting to be sorted, and since today is thanksgiving day, no mail service today. It will hopefully be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I got both the A2 AND A1
> 
> Its in the mail centre waiting to be sorted, and since today is thanksgiving day, no mail service today. It will hopefully be delivered tomorrow!




Don't worry, you'll receive them in 2-4 weeks


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Don't worry, you'll receive them in 2-4 weeks


 

 ha ha very funny   this is a chance for canada post to redeem itself lol


----------



## rickdohc

ozkan said:


> I don't find CKR9-LTD heavy either. Can you take the picture of the headphone jack and share with us please? I don't have any experience with that seller and I bought mine from the seller which I believe most of us bought.  They are very good for the price and so far I'm loving mine.


 
 Heahphone Jack, Case, everything  is exactly the same to the iem posted by LALA as Original.
*So it seems i can talk about them if they are not fake?*


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I got both the A2 AND A1
> 
> ...


 

 Oh, really, Happy festival!


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> ha ha very funny   this is a chance for canada post to redeem itself lol




Good luck with that  Lol!


----------



## B9Scrambler

ap616 said:


> Hmm, I find them big, but pretty light. The weight actually surprised me in that regard; I thought they'd be heavier. Now something like the KZ ED9 is heavy imo. I think the ZA Duoza even weighs a little bit more from memory. I've heard the Macaws are also heavy too...




My ALI-CKR9LTDs are pretty portly. Definitely more weighty than the ED9s.


----------



## audioxxx

These r8's are looking good...
 Anyone tested them?
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32495451792.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Vanquiz

audioxxx said:


> These r8's are looking good...
> Anyone tested them?
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32495451792.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail




Those certainly looks nice, especially with those 20-100000hz frequency, maybe dual functions as bat sonar radar?


----------



## sodesuka

They're just trying to one up Sony Z7.


----------



## audioxxx

vanquiz said:


> Those certainly looks nice, especially with those 20-100000hz frequency, maybe dual functions as bat sonar radar?




Haha, maybe you can get those bat mating calls out at the right frequencies, direct from your DAP.
 But seriously if they sound as good as they look, we could have a fantastic product.


----------



## CoiL

earfonia said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying but I'm on a business trip to Germany and the network is really bad right now.
> ...


 
 Pic: http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d4/d483d8e5_HAVIB3PRO1.jpeg

 Had this package Pro1 long time ago already (check post date on havi thread). Without amp - didn`t like them. Well, I liked the soundstage, separation and transparency but absolutely no bass and mids as they should be... listened some jazz and prograssive rock - left me totally emotionless. No Deep contrabass notes or warm sax "blowwinds" and male vocals were weak and no body. Though, I didn`t try them with proper amp. Anyway, from DX50 and Aune T1 they were pretty "meh" for me.
  
 JMSO


----------



## CoiL

audioxxx said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I`m more a laid-back guy but maybe in future, who knows.
> ...


 

 I ordered also newer version (red without mic) and will report back when I receive them. Will do stock new version vs. WOM-mod (older version).
 Bought from here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-Original-YINJW-IE800-Wooden-Bass-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-Headphones-HIFI-Headset-With/32487808552.html
 One thing that I do not like about these IEM`s - straight bulky jack ;(


----------



## duffy1234

soo guys what would be the best bang for buck in ear headphone under max i can go would be 80€, i listen mostly to rap and new generation music but time to time jazz and all kinds of stuff, there are too many earphones atm and i dont know what to pick, tbh i dont know what kind of sound i like or want because i have only had earphones that came with phone and sennheiser cx300 ii which 1 side dosent work. So what are my choices, ive looked at ckr9ltd and trinity audio deltas. Aswell as some kz series inears. Thanks for your recommendations!


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> I ordered also newer version (red without mic) and will report back when I receive them. Will do stock new version vs. WOM-mod (older version).
> Bought from here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-Original-YINJW-IE800-Wooden-Bass-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-Headphones-HIFI-Headset-With/32487808552.html
> One thing that I do not like about these IEM`s - straight bulky jack ;(




I ordered the silver plated version in black from this seller, she has triple checked my drivers don't pop. Very good seller, fast, and great communication on Skype. 

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Sports-Headset/32486101500.html

 What I like about these is the soundstage is really good, and the bass is full range. Best of all listen all day with nil ear fatigue, and you forget their there. Very light weight.

I don't like the shape of the ear bud to long, (very Chinese oriented shape and awkward) and the plug would be better right angle.

But highly recommended purchase for the price. Looking forward to the upgraded cable in silver plated.

Also forgot to add these sound good on everything I have tested it on, (it's not fussy at all) it needs minimum power to get great thumping bass.


----------



## CoiL

Don`t know if they actually changed drivers on these because what You describe sounds very similar to my WOM-mod of older version which has similar small holes in back instead of open grills. WOM-mod has also so-to-say full range bass which is no way muddy/fuzzy or overpowered/elevated - bass FR is just so clean, tight and accurate, it`s there when it`s called for and when it is, then it so natural and "thumping" it just makes You smile ;P.
 And by any means, it is NOT bassy or basshead IEM (talking about WOM-mod).
 And soundstage is very similar to Fidelio X1 (which I love from neutral source gear) - very open, airy and great imaging/separation.
 I suspect that they use same drivers with newer version and just back end has changed along with cable, nothing more. But I`ll hear and see when I get them... probably will open them up anyway for modding and then I can tell if it`s same driver or not (as much as looks can tell).


----------



## RedJohn456

duffy1234 said:


> soo guys what would be the best bang for buck in ear headphone under max i can go would be 80€, i listen mostly to rap and new generation music but time to time jazz and all kinds of stuff, there are too many earphones atm and i dont know what to pick, tbh i dont know what kind of sound i like or want because i have only had earphones that came with phone and sennheiser cx300 ii which 1 side dosent work. So what are my choices, ive looked at ckr9ltd and trinity audio deltas. Aswell as some kz series inears. Thanks for your recommendations!


 

 My vote would be VSonic VSD3, still tried and true and it would be perfect for what you mentioned. Way cheaper than the delta and legitimate CKR9LTDs


----------



## B9Scrambler

redjohn456 said:


> My vote would be VSonic VSD3, still tried and true and it would be perfect for what you mentioned. Way cheaper than the delta and legitimate CKR9LTDs




Yeah, VSD3 is pretty great. Can't go wrong with those.


----------



## rickdohc

b9scrambler said:


> Yeah, VSD3 is pretty great. Can't go wrong with those.


 

  I have to Agree,  VSD3.
 The Ostrys KC06A sound a bit better but they got a little less of bass,  for Jazz the are better than the VSD3.


----------



## earfonia

Just received my Rock Mula. For a sub $9 IEM, the build quality is fantastic! The metal housing is solid and smooth! Really nice!
  
 As for the sound, out of the box, to me it is bassy, with emphasize on mid bass, just a little bit bloated, but overall bass is ok for those who prefer more bass.
 Midrange is a bit muffled, vocal is lacking a little bit of clarity and detail. The treble has mild emphasize to add some sparkle and improve overall clarity. I will burn-in the Mula later.
 Overall is pretty good, and definitely acceptable for this price. Very good value!
 But to be honest, sound quality wise, I still prefer Awei ES800M, more balance to my ears.


----------



## duffy1234

then i might be going for the vsd3, any recommended ebay sellers for eu ?


----------



## RedJohn456

duffy1234 said:


> then i might be going for the vsd3, any recommended ebay sellers for eu ?


 

 I would actually recommend you go with penon audio. While they have an eBay storefront, they have an independent store at penonaudio.com  Been buying from them for a long time and they have one of the best customer service, second to none. 
  
 I recommend you go for the newest VSD3 iteration with fixed cable, preferable with the upgraded cable as it has a better build quality than the stock cable, in my experience.
  
 As others have mentioned, the Ostry are also another solid choice but I personally have no experience with them, but they are universally lauded. I don't know if isolation is high up on the list of requirements, but the VSD3 seals very well, in comparison to the Ostry Kc06/Kc06a. So be careful while using it out and about as it will cut out most of the surrounding noise, to the point that you won't be able to hear an oncoming car!
  
 Here is a link to the *VSD3*: http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-VSD3?search=VSD3
 Here is a link to the *VSD3S*: http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-VSD3S?search=VSD3
  
 The VSD3S is very much similar to the VSD3 but is more balanced sounding, with a bit more treble due to the bass being reigned in. This might be a better all rounder as you did mention your interest in Jazz. Either way you really can't go wrong, they are both worth their money imo. 
  
 Aside from the VSD3/VSD3S the only other ones I can really recommend are the Audio Technica *ATH IM50* and* IM70* but their design can be uncomfortable for some people, including me! and they come with an annoying cable :/
  
 So yeah.... go with the VSD3 or VSD3S


----------



## peter123

earfonia said:


> Just received my Rock Mula. For a sub $9 IEM, the build quality is fantastic! The metal housing is solid and smooth! Really nice!
> 
> As for the sound, out of the box, to me it is bassy, with emphasize on mid bass, just a little bit bloated, but overall bass is ok for those who prefer more bass.
> Midrange is a bit muffled, vocal is lacking a little bit of clarity and detail. The treble has mild emphasize to add some sparkle and improve overall clarity. I will burn-in the Mula later.
> ...




Thanks for sharing, bummer  My pair still have not arrived but all of a sudden it feel as of there's no rush 



duffy1234 said:


> then i might be going for the vsd3, any recommended ebay sellers for eu ?




I'd suggest you get them from either penonaudio.com or lendmeurears. Both ate reputable sellers with reasonable fast shipping to Europe.


----------



## duffy1234

Thank you for your recommendations, i will buy the new vsd3 , not the vsd3s because i mostly listen to hip hop,linkin park,rhcp,drum n bass but not often other style of music like jazz or rock its just sometimes u need a change for a bit. 
I wanted to ask you one more question, does the vsd3 require amp or anything or will my nexus 5 with spotify work well enough?


----------



## satansmutt

earfonia said:


> Just received my Rock Mula. For a sub $9 IEM, the build quality is fantastic! The metal housing is solid and smooth! Really nice!
> 
> As for the sound, out of the box, to me it is bassy, with emphasize on mid bass, just a little bit bloated, but overall bass is ok for those who prefer more bass.
> Midrange is a bit muffled, vocal is lacking a little bit of clarity and detail. The treble has mild emphasize to add some sparkle and improve overall clarity. I will burn-in the Mula later.
> ...


----------



## earfonia

satansmutt said:


>





> I also received my Mula's today and I have to agree with what you say about the mid bass, first thing I did was change the tips for some shallow wide bore tips as recommended on one of the other threads and this helped balance them out and remove a bit of the bass bloat. I'm going to burn them in for 24 hours and see if they improve but even if they don't they are still more than acceptable for the price


 
  
 Yes, I will try wider bore eartips later.
 Definitely worth for the price even with the current sound signature


----------



## HideousPride

Howdy Y'all,
  
 Got something from a Chinese OEM that might be of interest to this thread. Company's called FanMusic, they've made a couple products in the past in the audio realm like this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/120987658107?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82
  
 They just sent me a few sample units of a new, upcoming IEM that they're planning to make in bulk and wanted to see what people thought of it.
  
 I plugged it in and gave Taeyeon's new album a listen and thought the sound was pretty darn good at the expected $29.99 price point. If you're down to give something new a listen and review, give me a holler and I'll ship one your way for your listening pleasure.


----------



## 1clearhead

earfonia said:


> Just received my Rock Mula. For a sub $9 IEM, the build quality is fantastic! The metal housing is solid and smooth! Really nice!
> 
> As for the sound, out of the box, to me it is bassy, with emphasize on mid bass, just a little bit bloated, but overall bass is ok for those who prefer more bass.
> Midrange is a bit muffled, vocal is lacking a little bit of clarity and detail. The treble has mild emphasize to add some sparkle and improve overall clarity. I will burn-in the Mula later.
> ...


 
  
 Tip-rolling makes a big difference on these and give some time to burn them in while you're at it. It might just change your thoughts on how you hear them. So, check out the ROCK impressions thread for some advice on the right tips for them. http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread/60


----------



## TwinACStacks

See My short review of the Mulas on the Rock Zircon Thread. In short: they are a good Generic sounding earphone but have NOWHERE near the impact of their Smaller Siblings the ZIRCONS.
  
 Warning: If you find the Mulas Bass-Heavy stay well clear of the Zircons. They have some SERIOUS low end. Absolute perfection for EDM and Trance.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## rickdohc

Got links for both of those iems?


----------



## TwinACStacks

rickdohc said:


> Got links for both of those iems?


 





 This is a highly Rated seller, They are also available on Amazon:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Metrans-Metal-Cavity-Perfect-in-ear-Earphones-Headphones-Headsets-with-Mic/32358080669.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.20.pDzkvH&ws_ab_test=201556_8,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,201560_2
  
 This is the seller I purchased the Mulas from. The Zircon Seller I personally purchased from no longer has them in stock:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Rock-Mula-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-IPhone-Samsung/32472788243.html
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

Been listening to the LZ A1 and A2 since unboxing them. To start off with, here are some pictures of them.
  
  
*LZ A1*  

  
  


  
*LZ A2*  

  
  

  

  
  

  
  
  
  
Impressions   
 These are really early impressions but I don't really expect them to change too much. Will give them some time to settle in before giving anything definite
  
*LZ A1*
 This was the first one I tried. I wasn't sure what to expect. The build quality is quite for the price I must say. The cable is not like the ones that came with my KZ iems, they are soft and supple and easy to handle.
  
 To sum it up: V- shape well done. If you like your iems fun and bassy and decently detailed, these are for you. They are really enjoyable and bass bloom isn't that bad. Reminds me of the VSD3. The nozzle is a bit wider than normal so I had a bit of trouble changing tips. But its not my cup of tea as I like something more balanced. But honestly they are great for the price. 
  
  
*LZ A2*
 Okay now the flagship A2. It came with a wider assortment of accessories and improved build quality. I was rather impressed by its build quality and they are SO DAMN COMFORTABLE its not even funny. Good strain reliefs, good cable that is easily manageable. Aesthetically pleasing as well.
  
 And now to the sound. As my friend Vince likes to say, these are *AMAZEBALLSTM *
  
 These are very very nicely balanced top to bottom. North of neutral in terms of warmth, but ever so slightly. Detailed sound with very good treble extension with NO harshness or peaks. Midrange is clear and engaging. I would not classify it as mid forward nor recessed, but just right. Bass is mid bass focussed that goes down deep with fast decay. No midrange bloom to speak of, and omg dat bass texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sub bass is quite a treat when listening to songs like Dirty Diana by Michael Jackson. 
  
 Great instrument separation, good sonic cues and very good layering of instruments. Soundstage feels big with solid imaging, wider than it is tall and depth is above average.
  
 I honestly can't believe this thing costs less than a hundred bucks, like how :/  These don't sound like hybrids at all, meaning it has seamless transition from treble to mids to bass. This thing is a freak of nature. How does it sound detailed, engaging and warm at the same time? 
  
 The A2 improved with a good dac/amp. Sounded noticeably better out of my Geek Out v2 vs my mac or iPod alone. Bass is tighter and sub bass is more prominent along with improved midrange clarity when amped properly. While the A2 might be easy to drive, you do need to feed them a good amp/dac to get the most out of them. To my ears, the bass benefited the most with amping, becoming more balanced and tighter with stronger sub bass. Bass hits hard and fast, digging deep with quick decay. Without amping it sounded more L shaped, but with a good amp it was a very balanced sound with delectable bass that is really addicting. 
  
 These are not hyper detailed like the Venture Electronics Duke, but it is a very enjoyable and non fatiguing listening experience with performance punching way above what its price would suggest!
  
 These are early impressions (take it with a pinch of salt) and I tried to capture my thoughts as best as I can. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask! A2 was a genuine surprise, really surpassed my expectations
  
@yangian  I know you have been waiting for these   
@TwinACStacks The A2 should be right up your alley. Its got all the benefits of a brighter sounding iem like clarity and definition, but with the warmth that blends seamlessly. I tell ya its a freak of nature!
  
 Edit: I should mention that the last few days I have been listening to the Sony EX1000 along with the Ortofon EQ8, so I am coming from some bright and energetic iems. Even without brain burn in, the LZ A2 sounds fantastic! As with anything ymmv!


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Been listening to the LZ A1 and A2 since unboxing them. To start off with, here are some pictures of them.
> 
> Impressions
> These are really early impressions but I don't really expect them to change too much. Will give them some time to settle in before giving anything definite
> ...


 
 Great! Thanks! Very appreciate if you could give more comparison comments. I should be able to get both of them in the near future.
 Yes, as far as I know, this is a very special phones, definitely do not like K3003, maybe any hybrid IEM, though it's 1DD+2AB. Hopefully you can give more imfo. on two facets. 1. is soundstage. THe most impressive reviews is its soundstage. It's just like a full headphones. Is that true? 2. It's vocal. It's said its vocal is better than either IE800 or K3003. Is that true?
 Or maybe you can give a thorough comparison with VE Duck.
 Thanks!


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Great! Thanks! Very appreciate if you could give more comparison comments. I should be able to get both of them in the near future.
> Yes, as far as I know, this is a very special phones, definitely do not like K3003, maybe any hybrid IEM, though it's 1DD+2AB. Hopefully you can give more imfo. on two facets. 1. is soundstage. THe most impressive reviews is its soundstage. It's just like a full headphones. Is that true? 2. It's vocal. It's said its vocal is better than either IE800 or K3003. Is that true?
> Or maybe you can give a thorough comparison with VE Duck.
> Thanks!


 

 Hi Buddy 
  
 The only hybrid that I have is the Sony Z5, and its out for repairs right now so I can't do a side to side A/b right now but I have used it enough to be able to comment on it. 
 Compared to the Z5, A2 is not as dark, and is more closer to neutral and is better balanced. A2 feels like it has more clarity than the Z5 because of reduced bass. 
  
 I don't own the IE800 nor the AKG K3003 so I can't help you there.
  
 I have been tip rolling and am using them with spin fit tips now. The soundstage feels better due to better fit. Feels like am wearing a set of closed back earphones. Sounds like am using any one of my full size cans no joke.
  
 It sounds really good with acoustic instrumental and vocals. I don't have the IE800 and k3003 so I can't comment on them.
  
 I can compare to the Duke no problem. Duke is more hyper detailed and realistic compare to the A2, with more treble energy. The A2 has treble that is as well extended but the treble is subdued in comparison, which is not a bad thing mind you. But you don't get the same sense of hyper clarity as you would with the Duke. The hyper clarity does come at a cost, the Duke is brutally honest that will reveal all flaws. The A2 is still quite detailed, but is more laid back and forgiving. Clarity is all relative. The A2 is NO SLOUCH in this department. Its just that Duke is still one of the best for me when it comes to pure clarity.
  
 A2 is an easier listening experience that doesn't give me fatigue and you can listen to it at higher volumes. Sounds good with everything I have thrown at it so far. Cymbal crashes are very crisp without being splashy and drum hits sound very realistic. high hats are very precise and crisp again. I just wish it had a smidge more treble but I am a treble head these days so that might be too much for most people 
  
 Sorry I couldnt be of more help, I dont have the K3003 or IE800 to compare them directly.
  
 Edit: btw the A2 are unbelievable for rock, heavymetal, death metal and all that. Loving it!


----------



## earfonia

1clearhead said:


> Tip-rolling makes a big difference on these and give some time to burn them in while you're at it. It might just change your thoughts on how you hear them. So, check out the ROCK impressions thread for some advice on the right tips for them. http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread/60


 
  
 Yes, my impression is only out of the box experience. Will burn-in and check with other eartips, though the stock eartips is pretty good quality as well.
  
 I did short comparison between some budget single dynamic recently, for sub $10 IEMs, I still amazed with the build and sound quality of Awei ES800M. It has clarity that often missing on other IEMs in this price category. It even performs really well on classical, and I would say a very good all rounder for the price. But for bright pop recordings, lower clarity IEMs is probably preferable.
  

  
 Fyi, the Fidue A65 is not part of the sub $10 IEMs, bought it for around $ 54 from LMUE. Just happen to have it around when I was doing comparison.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> The only hybrid that I have is the Sony Z5, and its out for repairs right now so I can't do a side to side A/b right now but I have used it enough to be able to comment on it.
> Compared to the Z5, A2 is not as dark, and is more closer to neutral and is better balanced. A2 feels like it has more clarity than the Z5 because of reduced bass.
> ...


 

 Hi, RedJohn, thank you very much! Basically you give consistent review as Taobao's. Sound it's really an amazing headphones. One more question, which is most important to me: compared to Duck, which gives better holographic sound? That is: how about the three dimentions of their soundstage and which has better separation and imaging?


----------



## earfonia

hideouspride said:


> Howdy Y'all,
> 
> Got something from a Chinese OEM that might be of interest to this thread. Company's called FanMusic, they've made a couple products in the past in the audio realm like this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/120987658107?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82
> 
> ...


 
  
 The 5.1 DAC looks seriously good for the price!
  
 The new IEMs in a glance looks like Remax RM-610D which has many positive reviews. My RM-610D is otw from AE.
 I don't mind to write a short review for it


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Hi, RedJohn, thank you very much! Basically you give consistent review as Taobao's. Sound it's really an amazing headphones. One more question, which is most important to me: compared to Duck, which gives better holographic sound? That is: how about the three dimentions of their soundstage and which has better separation and imaging?


 

 Its the Duke by the way  A2 has a bigger soundstage whereas duke has a smaller and more realistic soundstage. The A2 is more holographic (I am assuming its referring to how 3D and expanded it sounds?) in terms of its soundstage
  
 Duke has better separation thanks mainly in part to its hyper clarity, very easy to pick apart elements in a song. But the A2 isn't lacking far behind, and I think on its own, the A2 has superb separation and imaging. Duke is also a single DD vs the A2 being hybrid so keep that in mind.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Hi, RedJohn, thank you very much! Basically you give consistent review as Taobao's. Sound it's really an amazing headphones. One more question, which is most important to me: compared to Duck, which gives better holographic sound? That is: how about the three dimentions of their soundstage and which has better separation and imaging?


 

 check out the link for comparison: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnnXI5fwaQ4
  
 its a live conception. Look at the description and see the song Ichirin No Hana. With the A2 at the end of the song, when the crowd is screaming and yelling, I feel like I am int he middle of the crowd with people all around me. Very very immersive.


----------



## yangian

Thank you, RedJohn! The last question. So could you say A2 is on the same tier as Duck or on a higher/lower tier?
 Thank you very much!


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Thank you, RedJohn! The last question. So could you say A2 is on the same tier as Duck or on a higher/lower tier?
> Thank you very much!


 

 Its Duke btw not duck lmao. here is the thing. the tier rating will depend on what your sound preferences are. Are you a treble head who craves lots of detail and clarity and a more hifi sound, then Duke will be better.
  
 But if you like something that sounds good with everything, and is more laid being and non fatiguing then the A2 will be higher tier. They sound quite different that its hard to say one is just better than the other overall.
  
 I think more people would prefer the sound of the A2 as its pretty even top to bottom, without any grain in the treble (some people find the Duke to have some grain in the treble, but personally speaking I didn't) and a nice thick midrange that makes vocals and rock music a pleasure to listen to. A2 is more warmer and more laid back in comparison Vs Duke which is laser sharp and precise (almost clinical).
  
 Hope that helps! Sorry I couldnt give you a definite answer on that one. Its not me trying to be diplomatic eh. It honestly will depend on your musical taste which one you will prefer.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Its Duke btw not duck lmao. here is the thing. the tier rating will depend on what your sound preferences are. Are you a treble head who craves lots of detail and clarity and a more hifi sound, then Duke will be better.
> 
> But if you like something that sounds good with everything, and is more laid being and non fatiguing then the A2 will be higher tier. They sound quite different that its hard to say one is just better than the other overall.
> 
> ...


 
 It's very helpful, Buddy! Thank you very much! Personally, I have no interest in surgical sound. I'm not a muscian. I want to enjoy music, not to analysis music. Anyway, they are all great earphones from China "DIY". Hopefully, those TRUE DIY can bring down the whole marketing price of headphone industry!
 Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> It's very helpful, Buddy! Thank you very much! Personally, I have no interest in surgical sound. I'm not a muscian. I want to enjoy music, not to analysis music. Anyway, they are all great earphones from China "DIY". Hopefully, those TRUE DIY can bring down the whole marketing price of headphone industry!
> Cheers


 

 No worries. I think the A2 is quite good, very different from the Duke. Personally the Duke is higher tier for me, but I would use the A2 for more music because it sounds good with everything whereas Duke isn't as good for top 40 music as those are usually mastered hot. 
  
 If you can't tell, I really like the A2.


----------



## Trapok

Any idea on this one AUGLAMOUR-R8
 i wonder if it s worth buying it instead of the Macaw and if the wooden box come with it


----------



## ozkan

trapok said:


> Any idea on this one AUGLAMOUR-R8
> i wonder if it s worth buying it instead of the Macaw and if the wooden box come with it


 
  
 Price is too good to be true. @twister6 where are you bro?


----------



## Trapok

ozkan said:


> Price is too good to be true. @twister6 where are you bro?


 

 Do you think that they can fake a "Glamour" brand?


----------



## CoiL

Seems like lot of bling bling and accessories (to catch buyers) + crappy sound?


----------



## ozkan

trapok said:


> Do you think that they can fake a "Glamour" brand?


 
  
 Nope I don't think they faked. The seller is reputable. And they look darn sexy.


----------



## Trapok

coil said:


> Seems like lot of bling bling and accessories (to catch buyers) + crappy sound?


 

 "Bling bling + crapy sound " i don't know, At this price(i use to buy 10-15$) i will wait for some advices before buying, i don't want to be guinea pig for this one .


----------



## slowpickr

Just got a deal notification on these:  http://www.amazon.com/Inateck-Dynamic-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Android/dp/B015QSGRB6/
  
 Price is $21.99 with free shipping using coupon code *VHBASII6.  *These look like a rebranded Narmoo S1 to me.  If so, that's a pretty good deal.  Thoughts?


----------



## audioxxx

What about this one, any one tested it?

I like the removable cable, mmcx.


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Enhanced-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-in-ear-Ceramic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Earbuds-with-microphone-remote/32436154757.html

It seems to be selling very well..


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Just got a deal notification on these:  http://www.amazon.com/Inateck-Dynamic-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Android/dp/B015QSGRB6/
> 
> Price is $21.99 with free shipping using coupon code *VHBASII6.  *These look like a rebranded Narmoo S1 to me.  If so, that's a pretty good deal.  Thoughts?




That more B2M/S1 mashup. S1 housing with B2M features. If they are just a NarMoo rebrand, those small bore tips will be a horrible match, but value will be outstanding.


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> That more B2M/S1 mashup. S1 housing with B2M features. If they are just a NarMoo rebrand, those small bore tips will be a horrible match, but value will be outstanding.


 
 Hmm.  Didn't consider the B2M.  The B2M has an inline mic so maybe that's the one.  Anyway, seems like a good price.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Ordered the LKER i1. I wish to compare it to TTPOD T1/T1-E. I have a strong feeling that the i1 resembles to one of them.

Also ordered the Icon DuoShadow. I should receive it next week. I'm very curious about this one since Icon is the only Chinese pro audio manufacturer except Phonic. Can't wait to get it to see how it stacks up against other dual dynamic IEMs.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Just got a deal notification on these:  http://www.amazon.com/Inateck-Dynamic-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Android/dp/B015QSGRB6/
> 
> Price is $21.99 with free shipping using coupon code *VHBASII6.  *These look like a rebranded Narmoo S1 to me.  If so, that's a pretty good deal.  Thoughts?




If it's indeed the S1 it's a great deal.


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> If it's indeed the S1 it's a great deal.


 
 Amazon has the reviews screwed up.  They are all for bluetooth phones.


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Been listening to the LZ A1 and A2 since unboxing them. To start off with, here are some pictures of them.
> 
> 
> *LZ A1*
> ...


 

 Cool. Thanx RJ. Can someone post me a Link(s) WHERE to buy these? In ENGLISH Please. Clicking on that little American Flag doesn't give me anywhere NEAR enough info on that Tao Bao site.
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Cool. Thanx RJ. Can someone post me a Link(s) WHERE to buy these? In ENGLISH Please. Clicking on that little American Flag doesn't give me anywhere NEAR enough info on that Tao Bao site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lao, the creator of this little gem, has only that tao bao store unfortunately.
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
  
  
  
 Using some wide bore JVC tips (non spiral dot ones) and it sounds even better then yesterday. The spin fit and sony hybrid tips are smaller than the nozzle and the A2 really benefits from a wide bore tip.
  
 I really can't get enough of that midrange. My impressions are better than yesterday now. Guys you need to hear this. Preferably with a soft tip wide bore tip! My favourite tips so far are
 - Spin fits
 - JVC Wide bore tips (the ones that come with xtreme xplosive iems, and spiral dots)
 - Sennheiser Double flange medium size


----------



## HiFiChris

redjohn456 said:


> Lao, the creator of this little gem, has only that tao bao store unfortunately.
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA


 

 Does he have an e-mail address or any other way how to contact him except for taobao?


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> Been listening to the LZ A1 and A2 since unboxing them. To start off with, here are some pictures of them.
> 
> 
> *LZ A1*
> ...


 
 Nice review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Do you have the Bette hybrids?.....and how do they compare with them? Personally, overly bright is what I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> Nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you 

 Haven't heard the bettes but I am no stranger to bright gear (I have the duke, and Ex1000 loaner unit and I owned the EX1000 in the past) and these are not bright in the least. Treble has excellent extension and a nice bit of shimmer but without getting ANYWHERE close to sibilance. The treble sounds relatively smooth but still detailed at the same time. As I said before, its a freak!


----------



## hellfire8888

hi wanna ask if anyone tried this before?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/1825606_32487808552.html
  
 looks like JVC wooden iem!


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Cool. Thanx RJ. Can someone post me a Link(s) WHERE to buy these? In ENGLISH Please. Clicking on that little American Flag doesn't give me anywhere NEAR enough info on that Tao Bao site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can use a forwarding agent like mistertao to buy it iirc.


----------



## RedJohn456

hifichris said:


> Does he have an e-mail address or any other way how to contact him except for taobao?


 
  




  
This is the button for live chat on taobao, might be worth a shot
  
 Sorry pic doesn't seem to be loading


----------



## TwinACStacks

One thing I noticed is that the wire and Heavy duty splitter and plug is basically the same as the 10mm Bettes.
  
 INDUSTRIAL.
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedTwilight

I think it's more accurate to call him Zhong (faithful) instead, Lao is abit like an affectionate title, so Lao Zhong is literally literally Old Faithful haha ..


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Haven't heard the bettes but I am no stranger to bright gear (I have the duke, and Ex1000 loaner unit and I owned the EX1000 in the past) and these are not bright in the least. Treble has excellent extension and a nice bit of shimmer but without getting ANYWHERE close to sibilance. The treble sounds relatively smooth but still detailed at the same time. As I said before, its a freak!


 
  
 Laozhong told me both a1 and a2 tuned similar to Senn. IE800. I'll compare them to IE80 and 800 when I got them.
 Make sure A2 should not be like any DD+AB hybrid IEMs. Its tuning is very special.


----------



## yangian

redtwilight said:


> I think it's more accurate to call him Zhong (faithful) instead, Lao is abit like an affectionate title, so Lao Zhong is literally literally Old Faithful haha ..


 

 Exactly!


----------



## yangian

hifichris said:


> Does he have an e-mail address or any other way how to contact him except for taobao?


 

 He might not understand English. If you could speak Chinese, you can contact with him from Taobao.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Exactly!


 

 Oh I didn't know that 
  
 Btw, I think the seller has a friend who speaks english who will help him with english enquiries now and then so feel free to message him on taobao. Although it might take him some time to respond.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Oh I didn't know that
> 
> Btw, I think the seller has a friend who speaks english who will help him with english enquiries so feel free to message him on taobao.


 

 Oh, really. He told me he don't understand English. That's good to him.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Oh, really. He told me he don't understand English. That's good to him.


 
  
 Seller has a buddy who speaks english who will help him with english messages now and then


----------



## RedJohn456

hifichris said:


> Does he have an e-mail address or any other way how to contact him except for taobao?


 


 Okay now got the pic. This is the icon to message the seller. Feel free to contact him and he will get back to you


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Seller has a buddy who speaks english who will help him with english messages now and then


 

 That's great.


----------



## yangian

http://www.head-fi.org/t/782912/xduoo-x3-dsd-24bit-192khz-cs4398-chip-lossless-music-player/90#post_11993008


----------



## fenodi

coil said:


> I ordered also newer version (red without mic) and will report back when I receive them. Will do stock new version vs. WOM-mod (older version).
> Bought from here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-Original-YINJW-IE800-Wooden-Bass-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-Headphones-HIFI-Headset-With/32487808552.html
> One thing that I do not like about these IEM`s - straight bulky jack ;(



Waiting for your impression


----------



## RedJohn456

Here is a mistertao link for A2 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/520349553484.html
  
 Lao is working on getting an aliexpress store up and running as soon as he can. Till then mistertao will be the way to go. Its pretty reliable as a lot of people have used it in the past right?


----------



## RedJohn456

hifichris said:


> Does he have an e-mail address or any other way how to contact him except for taobao?


 

 Hope this helps. here is a skype contact to get in touch with his english speaking buddy: faithaudio
  
 Let me know how it goes


----------



## cresny

redjohn456 said:


> Here is a mistertao link for A2 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/520349553484.html
> 
> Lao is working on getting an aliexpress store up and running as soon as he can. Till then mistertao will be the way to go. Its pretty reliable as a lot of people have used it in the past right?


 
  
 Hey, thanks for this. I've never used mistertao before. I just tried and it seems that there's some weirdness about shipping. It shows a list of choices to US (ranging ~ $20 and up) but after I choose one at checkout it just charges a tiny handling fee. Not that I'm complaining! Just seems like something's amiss. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## TwinACStacks

cresny said:


> Hey, thanks for this. I've never used mistertao before. I just tried and it seems that there's some weirdness about shipping. It shows a list of choices to US (ranging ~ $20 and up) but after I choose one at checkout it just charges a tiny handling fee. Not that I'm complaining! Just seems like something's amiss. Anyone else have experience with this?


 






 They are reliable. It takes a Tad longer because they package them for shipping but FIRST they will send you a Picture of the actual item they are sending to you and the package, once it's labeled.
  
 Its a 2 step process. You send them The initial payment (the cost of the item) then when they get it and package it they send you pictures and a Request for the Second payment which is their handling fee and shipping. They send it registered mail (USPS) and you have to sign for it. Tracking is available through USPS once it hits the States.
  
 The fee is very small.
  








 TWIN


----------



## cresny

twinacstacks said:


> They are reliable. It takes a Tad longer because they package them for shipping but FIRST they will send you a Picture of the actual item they are sending to you and the package, once it's labeled.
> 
> Its a 2 step process. You send them The initial payment (the cost of the item) then when they get it and package it they send you pictures and a Request for the Second payment which is their handling fee and shipping. They send it registered mail (USPS) and you have to sign for it. Tracking is available through USPS once it hits the States.
> 
> ...


 
 It's weird though. It lets me select EMS (Express Mail Service) which is $38. It still just charges me the domestic shipping fee, which happens to be $1.58. The number in the final charge is editable -- maybe it wants me to do the math? What I'm wondering is if I just leave it at $1.58 that it will still ship, as slow as that may be. Sorry for all the off-track questions, was just wondering if anyone else experienced this before.


----------



## jant71

cresny said:


> It's weird though. It lets me select EMS (Express Mail Service) which is $38. It still just charges me the domestic shipping fee, which happens to be $1.58. The number in the final charge is editable -- maybe it wants me to do the math? What I'm wondering is if I just leave it at $1.58 that it will still ship, as slow as that may be. Sorry for all the off-track questions, was just wondering if anyone else experienced this before.


 
 They are a forwarder so the $1.58 is the shipping to them not to you(till later). Once they receive it, check it/photo it, package and weigh it, then you get your shipping cost and then pay the second final payment.


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone ever try these:
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSRKNNE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i6
  
 Seem to have a very good accessory package.  The cable manager looks kind of like a maxi-pad LOL.


----------



## Podster

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever try these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSRKNNE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i6
> 
> Seem to have a very good accessory package.  The cable manager looks kind of like a maxi-pad LOL.


 

 Gwee Wiz, those things are Gwold


----------



## slowpickr

podster said:


> Gwee Wiz, those things are Gwold:rolleyes:




Yeah, they would probably be good for jogging at night to help make you more visible to oncoming traffic.


----------



## Trapok

podster said:


> Gwee Wiz, those things are Gwold


 
 Another strange design ecibullz CON-ORG Contour Custom Molded In-Ear


----------



## Podster

Ah yes, the old Duck Billed Platypus


----------



## slowpickr

Seems like "dual driver" IEMs in the $20 to $50 range are popping up a lot on Amazon. Housings are different, albeit similar sometimes, but I bet the drivers are from the same Chinese factory. Just a theory...


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Guys, after LKER i1 it looks like there's a new model coming soon - LKER i8.
 Let's keep an eye on it, 'cause it looks awesome.
  
 http://news.zol.com.cn/541/5415189.html

  


  
 Official website: http://www.lkertech.com/
 Official store: https://lker.world.tmall.com/


----------



## jant71

Speaking of, anybody try the LKER ONE??


----------



## joemama

igor eisberg said:


> Guys, after LKER i1 it looks like there's a new model coming soon - LKER i8.
> Let's keep an eye on it, 'cause it looks awesome.
> 
> http://news.zol.com.cn/541/5415189.html
> ...


 
 Yeah, these do look interesting


----------



## Igor Eisberg

More interesting earphones to look out for: remember DZAT DR-10? Well, here's DR-15 and DR-20.
  
 DZAT DR-15


  
  
 DR-20

  
  
 Official website: http://www.dzat.cn/


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever try these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Can anyone say "bling-bling"? They look good!


----------



## Paulpark222

Check out a new asian product named Auglamour AG-R8. ($40)
 I wrote a review about it 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784675/introducing-auglamour-ag-r8


----------



## 1clearhead

igor eisberg said:


> Guys, after LKER i1 it looks like there's a new model coming soon - LKER i8.
> Let's keep an eye on it, 'cause it looks awesome.
> 
> http://news.zol.com.cn/541/5415189.html
> ...


 
  
 Now this is more "LKER" it!


----------



## earfonia

igor eisberg said:


> Guys, after LKER i1 it looks like there's a new model coming soon - LKER i8.
> Let's keep an eye on it, 'cause it looks awesome.
> 
> http://news.zol.com.cn/541/5415189.html
> ...


 
  
 Wow, that looks good! Thanks!


----------



## RedJohn456

Used the A2 for about 5 hours today, and I have zero ear fatigue. Can even listen to them at loud volume with no problems.


----------



## earfonia

redjohn456 said:


> Used the A2 for about 5 hours today, and I have zero ear fatigue. Can even listen to them at loud volume with no problems.




Nice!
I couldn't fine AliExpress seller yet for it.


----------



## RedJohn456

earfonia said:


> Nice!
> I couldn't fine AliExpress seller yet for it.


 
 Yeah, I think he's in the process of setting up a store front on AE. Not sure how long it will take. Tao bao is the only place to get it at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## RedTwilight

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever try these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSRKNNE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i6
> 
> Seem to have a very good accessory package.  The cable manager looks kind of like a maxi-pad LOL.


 
  
 They wook positivewy gweeful!
  


igor eisberg said:


> Guys, after LKER i1 it looks like there's a new model coming soon - LKER i8.
> Let's keep an eye on it, 'cause it looks awesome.
> 
> http://news.zol.com.cn/541/5415189.html
> ...


 
  
 Man dat wine red one...


----------



## RedJohn456

Any one want a sneak peak at the upcoming Venture Electronics Zen 2.0 earbud? 
  


 Pretty close to being the final unit at this stage.


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> Ah yes, the old Duck Billed Platypus


 

 Oh yeah, Perry the good ole platypus on my avatar picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WqgfRJzP1E


 The story behind it is quite cool: 2-3 years ago, I visited my cousin and her kids (which therefore are my first cousins once removed). They watched a Disney channel show called "Phineas and Ferb" and wanted me to join, which I did. They then told me about the "plot" of the show and the thing that grabbed my attention the most was the Platypus, Perry, which lives at their house, but is actually a secret agent.
 That's how I, as a grown-up, rediscovered my love for kids' cartoon shows and watch "Gravity Falls" and "Phineas and Ferb" when I find the time to, along with some cartoon series from my childhood which I almost forgot about.


 EDIT:

 But yes, those "Decibulls" earphones look strange.


----------



## earfonia

slowpickr said:


> Anyone ever try these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSRKNNE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i6
> 
> Seem to have a very good accessory package.  The cable manager looks kind of like a maxi-pad LOL.


 
  
 Good price good review! Anyone here tried it?


----------



## Trapok

trapok said:


> Any idea on this one AUGLAMOUR-R8
> i wonder if it s worth buying it instead of the Macaw and if the wooden box come with it


 

 Who wants to try, at 35.4$ i really don't know it it is a good deal?


----------



## CoiL

trapok said:


> trapok said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea on this one AUGLAMOUR-R8
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784675/introducing-auglamour-ag-r8


----------



## Trapok

coil said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784675/introducing-auglamour-ag-r8


Thx Coil, so 35$ is not a bad price but I need to wait others advices. If someone can make a comparison vs TTPOD T1E!!!


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Some more awesome images of DZAT DR-15:


----------



## CoiL

They are renders not actual pics. Pretty ugly imso
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More interested in LKER i8 in wine red - those look gorgeous and seem comfy-shaped for wearing over-ear.


> Official website: http://www.lkertech.com/
> Official store: https://lker.world.tmall.com/


----------



## happ

I've been a member here since 2010, and appreciate the great information from everyone.
  
 Thought to share some insight on the K3003 IEM's being sold on AliExpress.
 There are many posts about these being sold under brands ****, DIY, Feel Audio, etc.; obvious knock off of the AKG K3003s.
 I picked up 3 sets of these from 3 different sellers the past few months, and wanted to report they all sound different; more on this below.
 I also own a set of real AKG K3s; mine are the older set with no mic, bought them about 2 years ago from an authorized AKG seller.
  
 The first pair of AliExpress K3s I got is boxed ****.  There are no brand markings on the IEMs or cables.
 This set was obviously defective straight out the box; the low end frequency in the left side was distorted.  Tried to burn them in for a few hundred hours to see if it would clear up....However the problem only got worse with more play time, and eventually both sides lost all bass response.
 When I removed the sound filters, small black rubber particles fell out of the IEMs; so obviously they are toast.
 These were purchased from AliExpress Seller Anna Outdoor Club.
 They have a 5 gold star rating.  But dealing with them to get a refund / replacement / or any kind of settlement was a nightmare!
 Am sure others have purchased items from this Seller with good results.  Hopefully none of you will have to deal with their scam.
  
 The second and third pairs of **** K3s worked fine, but they sound completely different.
 One has a leaner low end and slightly raised top, and has a slight tad of distortion on instruments like piano strikes or acoustic guitar plucks.  These have AKG printed on the IEM, but nothing on the cables.
 The third pair has very good low end; but would consider it a V shaped sound.  After 200hrs of burn in, the sound has settled in nicely, but definitely not as good as the real K3s.
 As someone else noted, these sound best with no sound filters.  I'm using Comply tips with the ear wax screens.
  
 A note about the "sound filters" that are included with these; one has a black o-ring and the other has a red / orange o-ring.  I've taken measurements of the two and they spec exactly the same.  Both sound the same to me too.
  
 The three sound filters that come with the real AKGs have different size openings, and have tubes in two of them; these do change the sound shape as described.
  
 By the way, if anyone knows how to dissemble the **** K3s, I'd be happy to pull the defective set apart and post pictures of the internals.


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> I've been a member here since 2010, and appreciate the great information from everyone.
> 
> Thought to share some insight on the K3003 IEM's being sold on AliExpress.
> There are many posts about these being sold under brands ****, DIY, Feel Audio, etc.; obvious knock off of the AKG K3003s.
> ...


 
  
 I bought mine several years back under the brand "Feel Audio". At the time, Feel Audio sold 2 different sound signatures one lean (balanced) and one bass-heavy (V shaped). I purchased the balanced while my co-worker bought the V shape version. I noticed the V shape version had a crossover built into the wire, while mines did not.
  
 Notice the K3003 with the crossover built into the wire, which provides that V shape tonality.
  


 I bought the same one from Feel Audio at the time, but without the crossover built-in to the wires. Mine sounds very good, even today. The tuning tips really work with mine. The red tuning tips sounds best on mine with clean vocals and highs and nicely balanced bass. The black tuning tips gives bigger bass, but with a less drier midrange. Again, I bought them in China through the taobao website. Today they sell it under the name, ****.
  
 Do you notice any of your wires with a rectangular box with the K3003 logo? Chances are, there is a crossover in their for the V shape sound signature. I believe the original K3003's don't carry this crossover in their wires. Maybe you can give some details about your wires?


----------



## happ

All three versions of the K3s I got from AliExpress do not have the crossover circuit. 
 They have a barrel style junction, with no logos or markings on the wiring.  No microphone either.
 Two of them came in a white box with **** branding.  The third (and best sounding) just came in a package with some tips, bag and two tuning filters.
 When I tried to check out the website ****.com; it was a dead link, or did not exist.
  
 The best sounding ones; out of the two that work has the AKG logo on the IEM.
  
 I can post hi res pictures of the IEMs and filters if you want.


----------



## audioxxx

Haha, of coarse that's the seller I bought my pair from (Anna outdoor club). I seem to be having a run of bad luck. Or it's following me for some reason.
 I haven't recieved them yet, but I think as more money goes through production, and the drivers improve, as well as ****'s R&D budget, so will these iem's. But as it goes I am not surprised every batch sound different. They probably don't buy enough drivers to be able to keep the model consistent. 

 "I hope I don't get a faulty set", that's the problem with a lot of this electronics, made for very little profit, it's hit and miss, and it might not be the sellers fault, but the buyer end's up holding the faulty goods. Feeling let down.
 However it is part of the fun, possibly finding that hidden diamond in the jungle of coal coated iem's. And if all else fails, (have the hammer ready for smashing them, and)order another pair.


----------



## audioxxx

Speaking of other pairs I ordered these to try as well:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Enhanced-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-in-ear-Ceramic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Earbuds-with-microphone-remote/32436154757.html

 Another potential gem, if it's from the right batch. From the buyers ratings, it seems they have a winner.
 I will compare the models from **** and report my finding's when I recieve them.

 But I think the high end iem companies charging enormous amounts for not much, should probably start to be very concerned soon.


----------



## happ

Thanks to 1clearhead, went through the sets of sound filters that came with the pairs of **** K3s, and indeed they are different!
 The first picture are of the filters received with the defective set from seller Anna Outdoor Club.  Both filters measure .1020" inside diameter.
 The second picture are the filters received with the 3rd set; the ones with the logos on the IEMs.
 These measure .0980" ID on the reds and .1025" on the blacks.
 By the way, these were purchased from AliExpress seller Kinden Earphones.
  
 I'll need to revisit listening with these filters after the new set burns in a bit longer.
  
 The other pictures are what the silver color cables look like, as well as close up of the IEM without the filters.
  
 Hope audioxxx gets a "good" pair from that seller.
 The hit and miss; poor QC / manufacturing issues was the reason for me buying multiple sets of the same IEMs.
  
 Regardless of cost, these do not sound as good as my real pair of AKG K3003s, but they are good enough to use as my travel IEM.
  
 Now I'm trying to find something cheap that sounds close to my Fit Ear TG334s!


----------



## RedJohn456

For those who are interested in the *LZ A2*, the Faith Audio put up their own store and you can pay via paypal too. *http://faith-audio.mybigcommerce.com/* 
  
 Been using the A2 quite a bit. And thats partly because its one of the only other iem besides the Sony Z5 that I can keep listening without fatigue. So much of my gear is treble heavy that I forgot what normal treble sounds like sometimes 
  
 This thing is just sublime. Ymmv but I find the treble to be a nice compromise between detail for the sake of detail and long term comfort for listening. I could even turn up the volume without issues, unlike some of my brighter gear, so there is that.
  
 Funny thing is, despite the non conventional treble, the soundstage is quite big. With a correctly sealing wide bore tip, the sound stage feels like its coming from outside your ears. Almost like over ear cans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 This weekend I might get around to making a thread for it. I wanted to make sure they were still good after extended listening and new toy feeling wears off and they are still impressing me.


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> Thanks to 1clearhead, went through the sets of sound filters that came with the pairs of **** K3s, and indeed they are different!
> The first picture are of the filters received with the defective set from seller Anna Outdoor Club.  Both filters measure .1020" inside diameter.
> The second picture are the filters received with the 3rd set; the ones with the logos on the IEMs.
> These measure .0980" ID on the reds and .1025" on the blacks.
> ...


 

 That's the thing about DIY products, sometimes they're a hit......or sometimes they're a miss. I know it was well worth it when mine worked out for the best.
  
 I heard the real one through a headphone amplifier and they sounded really good! But, can you tell me if the original ones can be driven through a regular dap? Are they efficient enough (loud enough)? And how do they sound? Or are they only good for studio purposes? .....Thanks in advance for your comments.
  
 Ps. Thanks for the Pix!


----------



## RedTwilight

redjohn456 said:


> For those who are interested in the *LZ A2*, the Faith Audio put up their own store and you can pay via paypal too. *http://faith-audio.mybigcommerce.com/*
> 
> Been using the A2 quite a bit. And thats partly because its one of the only other iem besides the Sony Z5 that I can keep listening without fatigue. So much of my gear is treble heavy that I forgot what normal treble sounds like sometimes
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the heads up! Haha no wonder they call him Lao Zhong. Faith indeed.
  
 Edit: Only just made the connection.. LZ = Lao Zhong


----------



## CoiL

redtwilight said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who are interested in the *LZ A2*, the Faith Audio put up their own store and you can pay via paypal too. *http://faith-audio.mybigcommerce.com/*
> ...


 

 Just sent mail with question if it is possible to order a2 with different cable choice.
  
 RedJohn, can You tell how it compared to Fidue A73 since they come quite close in price, which makes me think of rather getting A73 than a2.


----------



## RedJohn456

coil said:


> Just sent mail with question if it is possible to order a2 with different cable choice.
> 
> RedJohn, can You tell how it compared to Fidue A73 since they come quite close in price, which makes me think of rather getting A73 than a2.


 

 haven't heard the A73 to be honest


----------



## happ

All listening and reports on these K3s SQ was done through a DAC and tube amp; wav files.
 Do recall listening to the real K3s direct to my macbook, and they sounded okay; more than loud enough.  But it was just to take a quick listen to some rough mix files.
 The DIY K3s are a little more efficient than the real ones, but not by much; my guess would be 1-2db.
 For studio work I prefer to use cans.
  
 My headphone amp uses 12AU7 tubes; and I can roll tubes to get the SQ I like with a particular IEM.
  
 I'm way behind the times with IEM development.  I started on this thread about 5 months ago when my travel IEMs got trashed, and turned to this thread for advice.
 I've since picked up 8 sets of cheap IEMs, and am completely blown away at how good they sound.
 Also now understand the "risks" assumed when dealing with these overseas transactions.
 The main purpose of my initial post was to share my experiences with others so they don't get screwed like I did; but it seems you all already know how it is.


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> Thanks to 1clearhead, went through the sets of sound filters that came with the pairs of **** K3s, and indeed they are different!
> The first picture are of the filters received with the defective set from seller Anna Outdoor Club.  Both filters measure .1020" inside diameter.
> The second picture are the filters received with the 3rd set; the ones with the logos on the IEMs.
> These measure .0980" ID on the reds and .1025" on the blacks.
> ...


 
  
 Try the *Fidue A83*. I've read and heard many good reviews on these......At least is cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.amazon.com/FIDUE-A83-High-End-Triple-Driver-Earphones/dp/B00NEDC2TM
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fidue-A83-Triple-Driver-Hybrid-2-Balanced-Armature-Dynamic-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-/171359863329?hash=item27e5d80221:g:Bj4AAOSwewJTnond


----------



## ozkan

Hi guys with the latest lollipop 5.1 update they removed the EU volume limit on Meizu M1 Note and it is much more powerful now. You guys should listen a M1 Note and see how a smart phone should sound. I prefer them over my Ap100 which I think says a lot. 

Btw gsmarena should review the sound after Lollipop update. They don't have average sound level and still very clean.


----------



## Skullophile

I'm trying to buy one but their express shipping costs are 
More than the A2's value! its messed up!


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> I'm trying to buy one but their express shipping costs are
> More than the A2's value! its messed up!


 

 how much is the shipping coming out to? Its coming out to more than 100 dollars? :/


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> I'm trying to buy one but their express shipping costs are
> More than the A2's value! its messed up!


 

 The issue is I think they intended to make it HKD but accidentally put USD. I messaged the seller and he says it will be fixed in a few hours. Check in like 3 hours and see if its fixed. Good catch!
  
 edit: seller said should be fixed now


----------



## ozkan

I just found out that CKR9-LTD with UE600 tips pushed a bit more down the nozzle gives the best sound. Also they are the most comfortable tips I have tried along with JVC Spiral Dots tips being the second.


----------



## DJScope

Finally got my review up!

http://www.head-fi.org/products/cozoy-aegis-portable-24-192-dac-amp/reviews/14270


----------



## Carlsan

Anyone try these, thoughts?
 QKZ S50
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/gk-anv-grade-fever-linear-equalizer-ear-ear-monitor-headphones-perfect-sound-dynamic-structure/2049021967.html?tracelog=rowan&rowan_id1=sellerLeaveMsgToBuyer_en_US_2015-10-17&rowan_msg_id=46236995486028$c0c23fbce7174bdfb7934d709a3dc662&ck=in_edm_other


----------



## Hisoundfi

This one took forever, but I think I really nailed the essence of both pairs:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-hp150-premium-full-size-folding-headphones/reviews/14271
  
 Happy Saturday fellas!


----------



## LaurenceF

I found this $3 off code for some KZ models, ED9, ED9 with mic, black ATE with mic, ED SE with mic and silver ED1 with mic.
 It is only valid on the official store on Amazon.
 Code: headfier
  
 Cheerio!


----------



## happ

Interior IEM pics the **** K3003s purchased from AliExpress seller Anna Outdoor Club.
 These were defective right out the box, and aint gonna get my money back, so spent some time dissembling instead of smashing them with a hammer!
 At least looks like what they claim to be selling; but the QC is pretty poor.
 Notice the masking tape used to shield the wires from the metal case.  The assembly glue was also a mess and blocking one of the vent holes, but doubt that is the reason for the distorted sound. (I cleaned up / removed much of the snot before taking these pics)
 Also don't think the housing is made of stainless steel as they claim, as it is ferrous.


 Okay, time to move on...


----------



## eaglearrow

happ said:


> Interior IEM pics the **** K3003s purchased from AliExpress seller Anna Outdoor Club.
> These were defective right out the box, and aint gonna get my money back, so spent some time dissembling instead of smashing them with a hammer!
> At least looks like what they claim to be selling; but the QC is pretty poor.
> Notice the masking tape used to shield the wires from the metal case.  The assembly glue was also a mess and blocking one of the vent holes, but doubt that is the reason for the distorted sound. (I cleaned up / removed much of the snot before taking these pics)
> ...


 
 How did you manage to pull them apart without damaging the shells? I'm planning to mod an IEM(metal shell) but don't know how to open the shell without damaging the shells. It would b of great help if you could share your exp.
 thanks


----------



## audioxxx

The internals don't look that bad now it's open. You could replace the dynamic driver with a new one, that's what I would do, those balanced armature's will be fine still.

 Maybe these fit:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Super-10mm-titanium-diaphragm-speaker-DIY-headphone-ear-headphones-unit-Material-Parts-Super-IE80-chase-IE800/2033203024.html

And I found some shells as well that would work well if you damage the originals, or make some real DIY:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Diy-earphones-ring-iron-earphones-shell-10mm-coaxial-double-circle-iron-shell-3-k3-k3003-ax35/32473095864.html

These look like better drivers

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Germany-Loudspeaker-Made-Drop-noise-resistance-Horn-Unit-Hifi-Speaker-10mm-DIY-headphone-speaker/32395509224.html


----------



## audioxxx

Also looking at the pics people have posted on alixpress, Anna outdoor club is supplying the newer version of this now, and I think you got unlucky with that pair.
 I have also contacted her before purchasing the order, and asked her to please test the iem's, before sending them.
 Also the latest feedbacks are looking good to. However time will reveal what sort of surprise I'm in for.


----------



## Arvan

happ said:


> Interior IEM pics the **** K3003s purchased from AliExpress seller Anna Outdoor Club.
> These were defective right out the box, and aint gonna get my money back, so spent some time dissembling instead of smashing them with a hammer!
> At least looks like what they claim to be selling; but the QC is pretty poor.
> Notice the masking tape used to shield the wires from the metal case.  The assembly glue was also a mess and blocking one of the vent holes, but doubt that is the reason for the distorted sound. (I cleaned up / removed much of the snot before taking these pics)
> ...


 
  
 Not just a badly soldered ground wire somewhere?


----------



## audioxxx

arvan said:


> Not just a badly soldered ground wire somewhere?



The distorting driver is (usually) caused by a break down in the coil in the dynamic driver, (this had happened to a few drivers during burning in) and the fact it got worse over time as well leads to this fault as well.


----------



## happ

Thanks for the info.
 The dynamic drivers on this particular K3 version measures only 8mm diameter.
 The housing that the driver is pressed into is 8.17mm, so dont think a 10mm driver will work.
 But your suggestions got me thinking and I may try to find replacement drivers and throw in some mods as well.
  
 Am 99.9% sure the problem is not from a bad solder joint; but it could be from a small short in one of the connections.
 When I got them, only the left side sound was distorted.  With more burn in time, the right side developed the same problem; and finally sounded like the dynamic drivers broke.
 Interesting is that after taking apart that one side, I can hear sound from the dynamic driver.
 The iron BAs seem to be working fine.


----------



## audioxxx

happ said:


> Thanks for the info.
> The dynamic drivers on this particular K3 version measures only 8mm diameter.
> The housing that the driver is pressed into is 8.17mm, so dont think a 10mm driver will work.
> But your suggestions got me thinking and I may try to find replacement drivers and throw in some mods as well.
> ...




Yeah BA's are really tough and hard to kill, also they generally just blow out and stop from my experiences with wrecking them.

These drivers are very popular, probably sound great, are 8mm and cheap:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-8mm-speaker-unit-with-titanium-coated-film-strong-bass-and-clear-sound-top-quality/32271135081.html


----------



## Skullophile

I tried with my cell phone, the paypal payment didn't go through and there was no screen after the payment details confirming the purchase.
 So I tried with my desktop and the same thing happened.


----------



## Skullophile

-Buying rhe Lz A2, to give that post some context!


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> I tried with my cell phone, the paypal payment didn't go through and there was no screen after the payment details confirming the purchase.
> So I tried with my desktop and the same thing happened.


 

 I tested it earlier by going till the last step after signing into paypal before paying the confirm button. Did u try a different browser? do u have ad block on?
  
 edit: seller says it should be working they just tested it


----------



## RedJohn456

Just listened to an entire children of bodom album through the LZ A2, running out of my Geek Out V2. Haven't done that in awhile. loving how it sounds with the JVC soft wide bore tips. Also ordered these tips
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-3-Pairs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Eartips/32333783387.html
  
 Lets see how they sound with the A2. I like how I get no fatigue even though I used the A2 for 4 hours today. Uncanny how much it reminds me of the sony XBA Z5!


----------



## ForceMajeure

happ said:


> Interior IEM pics the **** K3003s purchased from AliExpress seller Anna Outdoor Club.
> These were defective right out the box, and aint gonna get my money back, so spent some time dissembling instead of smashing them with a hammer!
> At least looks like what they claim to be selling; but the QC is pretty poor.
> Notice the masking tape used to shield the wires from the metal case.  The assembly glue was also a mess and blocking one of the vent holes, but doubt that is the reason for the distorted sound. (I cleaned up / removed much of the snot before taking these pics)
> ...


 
  
 In the last picture the spout of the BA seems broken. Can you tell me if there's a number on the BA so I can identify it.


----------



## audioxxx

LZ A2 just popped up on alicat express

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html

Apparently using German made dynamic drivers.


----------



## audioxxx

forcemajeure said:


> In the last picture the spout of the BA seems broken. Can you tell me if there's a number on the BA so I can identify it.




Very good question what's the model number on the Knowles BA?


----------



## audioxxx

Yinling 4* balanced armature's, we are up and counting,,,,

The iem's that looks like a bullet, not the best air travel pair.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Yinling-4-Unit-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphones-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html

Wohooo,, at this rate we will have 10 BA Chinese cheap as chips iem soon people..


----------



## peter123

While we're waiting for the Zen 2.0 to be released I give you the Monk:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk/reviews/14278


----------



## kadett

What earphones would you recommend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot


----------



## Trapok

For those interested by LZ A2 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/1825606_32501370155.html?storeId=1825606
  
 Only for 89.99$


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> For those interested by LZ A2 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/1825606_32501370155.html?storeId=1825606
> Only for 89.99$




That's the same link as posted four posts ago


----------



## RedJohn456

trapok said:


> For those interested by LZ A2 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/1825606_32501370155.html?storeId=1825606
> Only for 89.99$




Link keeps taking me too aliexpress home page for some reason


----------



## audioxxx

^try going in from here http://www.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/1825606.html

Then go to top selling on the left.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

trapok said:


> For those interested by LZ A2 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/1825606_32501370155.html?storeId=1825606
> Only for 89.99$


 
  
  


redjohn456 said:


> Link keeps taking me too aliexpress home page for some reason


 
  
 Same here! all the Aliexpress links from this thread go to the main AE page and not to the products.
 Strange!


----------



## RedJohn456

Quote:


oopswrongplanet said:


> Same here! all the Aliexpress links from this thread go to the main AE page and not to the products.
> Strange!


 

 Finally managed to find it http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.3.ZcuBYE&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201527_1_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201560_3
  
  
  
 Edit:Link works to be working in all browsers except safari. Safari keeps redirecting for some reason. FYI for anyone trying to check it out!


----------



## ringyring

Try copying and pasting the link instead of clicking on it, worked for me.


----------



## ozkan

For those who might be interested CKR9LTD is listed again but a bit pricey. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html

And CKR9

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Hotsale-Original-CKR9-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/1213684_32260180734.html


----------



## happ

Correct the triangular tip of the BA fell off when pressing them out of the housing, but it still works.
 It looks like they used super glue to put the tip onto the BA.
 There are no part numbers on the BAs.


----------



## Mr Trev

audioxxx said:


> Yinling 4* balanced armature's, we are up and counting,,,,
> 
> _*The iem's that looks like a bullet, not the best air travel pair.*_
> 
> ...


 
 Had a bullet keychain confiscated at Vancouver Intl. once, even though you could clearly see the primer was removed and there was no powder in it. Tried explaning to the security dude that the keys would've been a bigger threat, but to no avail.
  
 Bring on the 10 BA!!!


----------



## prllecrinord

Singapore: Advanced AcousticWerkes (AAW) 
 Website: www.aaw.me


----------



## audioxxx

mr trev said:


> Had a bullet keychain confiscated at Vancouver Intl. once, even though you could clearly see the primer was removed and there was no powder in it. Tried explaning to the security dude that the keys would've been a bigger threat, but to no avail.
> 
> Bring on the 10 BA!!!




 It would be similar to reasoning with a gorilla..haha

If it ever happens to something you like, step out of the line and grab a post pack, and send back home..

I think 6 BA's will be the natural progression, then it's of to 10....
Especially when the balanced armature's factory's steps production up..


----------



## RedJohn456

ringyring said:


> Try copying and pasting the link instead of clicking on it, worked for me.


 

 oh wow that actually worked. thanks!


----------



## ozkan

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Preheat-KZ-ZN1-headphones-smart-headset-earbuds-original-ZN1-earphone-Noise-Cancelling-bass-auriculares-audifonos-casque/32402454327.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.2.2JII7m&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201560_2


----------



## Arty McGhee

mr trev said:


> Had a bullet keychain confiscated at Vancouver Intl. once, even though you could clearly see the primer was removed and there was no powder in it. Tried explaning to the security dude that the keys would've been a bigger threat, but to no avail.
> 
> Bring on the 10 BA!!!


 
 same thing happened to me when i was like 12
 my brother gave me a spent 45 cartridge
 i drilled a whole in it and made a keychain
 fast forward to the airport (way pre 9-11 plane had a smoking section)
 security was all over us,
 mom was pissed


----------



## Skullophile

I just pulled the trigger on the LZ A2 from 
https://store-o3hp6w.mybigcommerce.com
I'll pot my impressions when they arrive!


----------



## prllecrinord

Singapore got Advanced AcousticWerkes. (AAW)


----------



## Inszy

ozkan said:


> For those who might be interested CKR9LTD is listed again but a bit pricey.
> 
> And CKR9


 
 You really want to shut this thread, right?


----------



## feco1992

Hi Guys!

 I have to buy an IEM, my Piston 3 died.
 What is the best deal around $15 without mic (it is important to not have microphone) ?
 Is there any similar in sound like the Piston 3?


----------



## RedTwilight

prllecrinord said:


> Singapore: Advanced AcousticWerkes (AAW)
> Website: www.aaw.me




Haha Singapore isn't in China though.


----------



## Trapok

trapok said:


> For those interested by LZ A2 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/1825606_32501370155.html?storeId=1825606
> 
> Only for 89.99$


 

 It seems that link is working right now LZ A2 for 89.99$


----------



## airomjosh

redtwilight said:


> Haha Singapore isn't in China though.


 
 you are right but the guy still makes sense because he is telling us an Asian brand which specifically comes from your beautiful country, Singapore


----------



## 1clearhead

feco1992 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have to buy an IEM, my Piston 3 died.
> What is the best deal around $15 without mic (it is important to not have microphone) ?
> Is there any similar in sound like the Piston 3?


 

 Why don't you go for the new *KZ ED3 Youth Version* edition? It might just sound similar or even better for less. KZ claims it's 30 percent more dynamic than the original and older KZ ED3 model.
  
 Take a look at some links.....
  
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/523055076241.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.6.Jp0qVj&id=523055076241&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=17&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Latest-Design-KZ-ED3-Youth-Version-In-Ear-Earphone-100-Original-KZ-Headphones-Metal-DIY/32501220286.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.1.lE8uBw&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201527_2_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201560_2
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KZ-ED3-Youth-Blue-High-Quality-HIFI-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-/201450990346?hash=item2ee76a2b0a:gK4AAOSwo0JWIxGa
  
 PS. I just put an order on them this week.


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the LZ A2 from
> https://store-o3hp6w.mybigcommerce.com
> I'll pot my impressions when they arrive!


 

 Awesome! Make sure u try them with a wide bore tip, it really brings out the best in them! I am using JVC wide bore tips (not the spiral dots)
  
 I also ordered these, they are said to be great as well:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-3-Pairs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Eartips/32333783387.html


----------



## feco1992

1clearhead said:


> Why don't you go for the new *KZ ED3 Youth Version* edition? It might just sound similar or even better for less. KZ claims it's 30 percent more dynamic than the original and older KZ ED3 model.
> 
> Take a look at some links.....
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ED3-Metal-Micro-Moving-Coil-Unit-In-Ear-Stereo-HiFi-Music-Earphone-Headphones-For-Samsung/1358152_32302313401.html

 Is this the same?


----------



## fenodi

kadett said:


> What earphones would you recommend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot



I recommend zero audio (Japanese brand). For $40 you can choose between Carbo Basso or Tenore.
If you like bassy music such as RnB or edm, you may choose Basso. Or if you like vocal or acoustic music you may choose Tenore.


----------



## peter123

kadett said:


> What earphones would you recommend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot




RHA S500! What music do you listen to and what kind of sound signature are you looking for?


----------



## earfonia

kadett said:


> What earphones would you recommend me for 40USD max?Thanks a lot


 
  
 Remax RM-565i
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stereo-Bass-Headset-In-Ear-Earphones-Headphones-Mic-3-5mm-for-Nokia-backgammon-Lenovo-ZTE/1871439011.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.10.tLsMnB&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2_71_72_73_61_74_75,searchweb201527_3,searchweb201560_9
  
 Narmoo S1
 http://www.amazon.com/NarMoo-S1-High-Fidelity-Isolation-Headphones/dp/B00JY8P46Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1445332705&sr=8-1&keywords=narmoo+S1


----------



## 1clearhead

feco1992 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-ED3-Metal-Micro-Moving-Coil-Unit-In-Ear-Stereo-HiFi-Music-Earphone-Headphones-For-Samsung/1358152_32302313401.html
> 
> Is this the same?


 
  
 It seems like aliexpress link hasn't been working right. Try the other 2 links.


----------



## fatct

**** sorry I didn't know


----------



## Inszy

Again: no fakes here or admin gonna shut this thread!


----------



## RedJohn456

fatct said:


> Hey anyone happen to try their fake sony NWZ-W273 ?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/The-latest-sport-mp3-player-nwz-w273-8GB-Wireless-Sweat-band-Walkman-earphone-Mp3-player-headset/2002153953.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.30.a5u61o&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_2,searchweb201560_9


 

 Dude edit out the link and for future references fake stuff is not allowed around here


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Guys, there are new products on one of my fav sellers on AliExpress:
  
 DZAT DR-20 is finally here!
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-DZAT-DR-20-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-DJ-Headset-Metal-Heavy/32505171642.html

  
 New beauties from AudioSense:
  
 AudioSense TX10
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-AudioSenseTX10-In-ear-headphones-Hifi-Earphone-Moving-Coil-HIFI-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Carbon-Fiber/32505263664.html

  
  
 AudioSense S125
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-AudioSense-S125-In-ear-headphones-Hifi-earphone-Moving-iron-HIFI-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Fast/32504158045.html


----------



## Podster

I like the two Audio Senses Igor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really interested in that encapsulated moving iron 125, love my moving iron cartridges


----------



## Martynas

Can anyon compare *Zircons* to *Vsonic VSD3S*? In terms of sound signature and sound quality? 
My vsd3s's cable broke and I'm looking for something new to replace and Zircons caught my eye especially since the cable looks to be more durable one.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

igor eisberg said:


> Guys, there are new products on one of my fav sellers on AliExpress:
> 
> DZAT DR-20 is finally here!
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-DZAT-DR-20-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-DJ-Headset-Metal-Heavy/32505171642.html
> ...




Is audiosense a DIY brand?


----------



## slowpickr

martynas said:


> Can anyon compare *Zircons* to *Vsonic VSD3S*? In terms of sound signature and sound quality?
> My vsd3s's cable broke and I'm looking for something new to replace and Zircons caught my eye especially since the cable looks to be more durable one.


 
 The Zircon cable is great.  However, my set just failed at the inline mic.  Fortunately, the Amazon vendor I bought it from is sending me a new set.  Hope the same doesn't happen with it.


----------



## Trapok

igor eisberg said:


> Guys, there are new products on one of my fav sellers on AliExpress:
> 
> DZAT DR-20 is finally here!
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-DZAT-DR-20-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-DJ-Headset-Metal-Heavy/32505171642.html
> ...


 
 I don't understand why they put Balanced - Armature everywhere. i just see only 2 models from Audiosense with "BA+moving coil"...  
 The AudioSense AS20 and the AudioSense V2 MIX4


----------



## cresny

@RedJohn456 Still rocking the LZ A2? Or has any of of the new toy luster worn off yet? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on these, may be a while before any other opinions come in.


----------



## RedJohn456

cresny said:


> @RedJohn456
> Still rocking the LZ A2? Or has any of of the new toy luster worn off yet? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on these, may be a while before any other opinions come in.




It's become my daily driver for the time being. I am really enjoying the a2, in fact I am enjoying them more now than when I first received it  I will not hesitate to say that this will have a place in my collection for a long time to come.

No new toy syndrome at this point, I have gone past that  I find myself reaching for the A2 when not using the VE Zen or VE Duke. I can use it for hours at a time where I can listen through entire discographies easily with no fatigue. Loving how cohesive the sound it is. With the JVC wide bore tips, and the Geek Out V2 - it really does sound sublime. It is not the must technically capable iem, details wise, but what it does is achieve a balance with a full midrange and bottom end that is so darn addiction. Growling guitars and drum beats for day!

I use it for hours at a time with no problems. Once you find a good sealing wide bore tip for it you're set. 

Edit: Fixed up typing since am at the computer now.


----------



## bhazard

I'll be offering up an opinion/review on those LZ A2 in the future.


----------



## bhazard

Ausdom M08 Review
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m08-bluetooth-4-0-stereo-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling-black-with-silver/reviews/14300
  
 This company is on the right track. I have a feeling they can step it up and really produce a knockout in time. Keep an eye on them.


----------



## RedJohn456

@cresny  I fixed up the drivel I typed up on my phone lol. It should be more readable now


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> redtwilight said:
> 
> 
> > redjohn456 said:
> ...


 
 And here`s the answer:
  


> At present, apart from the stock cable, we have small quantities of helical cable, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> I should note that all the a1 cables have been pre-cut to 1m lengths, which may be just right or not long enough for you, depending on your usage.


----------



## earfonia

Guys, I need some advice from Bette i.Valux users here. I also posted my concern in this thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-bette-hybrid-review-by-jekostas-pg-1972/30915#post_12012962
  
  
 I bought both the 8mm and 10mm Bette i.Valux.  But I'm puzzled if my 8mm is faulty or not. The 8mm has NO BASS!!!
 I have burnt-in both for more than 100 hours.  While I quite like the 10mm, mildly V shape with fun character, but I'm disappointed with the 8mm due to the severely lacking of bass. Is it normal that this 8mm is severely lacking in bass?
  
 Both has nice smooth and detailed mids and treble, excellent quality of mids and highs at this price point. But the 8mm bass is missing.
 I plan to show the measurement result to the seller and to refund the 8mm if it is suspected faulty.
  
 Here is some measurement I did on both. Each driver I did 2 measurements. You can see below that the Red & Blue graphs for Bette 10mm hybrid is mildly V shape, exactly like what I perceived.  While the Green and Light Blue graphs are for the Bette 8mm, it is showing exactly what I hear, extreme bass roll off starting from the mids.
  

  



  
  
 Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## FeedingNation

Subbed. 

Spending wayyy to much time here...as well as cash ha-ha ._.


----------



## Podster

And here we thought you knew the translation to Head-Fi is "Empty you're Wallet"


----------



## sodesuka

That almost looks like the dynamic drivers have failed on both earpieces somehow @earfonia
  
 They can't possibly sell IEM with that kind of FR right... right?


----------



## FeedingNation

podster said:


> And here we thought you knew the translation to Head-Fi is "Empty you're Wallet":blink:



Your*


----------



## Podster

feedingnation said:


> Your*


 

 THX Feeding, grammar is not my first language


----------



## RedJohn456

got the KZ tips today, the whirlwind ones. sounds awesome with the Havi and LZ A2.


----------



## Bubbizzie

........


----------



## robervaul

bubbizzie said:


> My ALi ie800 and ALi ie80 came this week, and they both sound amazing! At first they sounded like **** out of the box and I was regretting buying them. Now im glad as they sound a lot better. These things are a huge upgrade over the sony xb90ex-- and for a lot cheaper as well. If you're a basshead, the ie80 is absolutely PERFECT. The ie800 bass isn't bad either and could ez qualify. For the price I received them, these are a guaranteed safe buy for bassheads.


 
 Links Ali ie80 ? please!!!


----------



## RedJohn456

bubbizzie said:


> My ALi ie800 and ALi ie80 came this week, and they both sound amazing! At first they sounded like **** out of the box and I was regretting buying them. Now im glad as they sound a lot better. These things are a huge upgrade over the sony xb90ex-- and for a lot cheaper as well. If you're a basshead, the ie80 is absolutely PERFECT. The ie800 bass isn't bad either and could ez qualify. For the price I received them, these are a guaranteed safe buy for bassheads.


 
  
  


robervaul said:


> Links Ali ie80 ? please!!!


 

 Guys no. we have been warned by the mods already, any linking to counterfeit stuff will get the thread shut down.


----------



## robervaul

redjohn456 said:


> Guys no. we have been warned by the mods already, any linking to counterfeit stuff will get the thread shut down.


 
 Ok, Sorry.


----------



## Whaleshark12

Just wondering is there any good portable amp that is cheap and have decent sound on them? Looking around 60$-40$ price range. SQ wise I'm not sure myself. Currently using DX90 as my DAP.


----------



## audioxxx

whaleshark12 said:


> Just wondering is there any good portable amp that is cheap and have decent sound on them? Looking around 60$-40$ price range. SQ wise I'm not sure myself. Currently using DX90 as my DAP.




 At that price I'd look for a used FiiO e12a (with the updated musses02 opamp), should be a nice upgrade if you can find one.


----------



## Podster

whaleshark12 said:


> Just wondering is there any good portable amp that is cheap and have decent sound on them? Looking around 60$-40$ price range. SQ wise I'm not sure myself. Currently using DX90 as my DAP.



Topping NX1, got mine for $26!


----------



## audioxxx

Well I have been burning in my **** DIY k3k that was purchased from Anna outdoor sports.

 Out of the box I wouldn't listen to these without firstly running them in, they sound awful for the first 3 hours.

 Like as harsh as a bunch of cats on heat outside your window, the highs are screeching out at you.

These are 4.7ohm now this is much lower than the printed 8ohm, and as a result will be fussier than a princess when it comes to finding a source that sounds right, this will cause all sorts of grief, for example of I plug this into a basic s4 phone it starts clipping within a few volume clicks. (This clipping if left to run will destroy the dynamic drivers).
 People will think they have a faulty unit, but some sources will be fine with this load, and others will never sound good. Not good....

 Speaking of sound....

 After about 50hrs they have started to settle in and sound quite nice, (considering they have no dampener just a screen) the harsh over the top high end has kicked back to a more hot top end that can be quite enjoyable with some recordings, others you just can't listen. And must skip tracks.

 But it is early hours, I will come back after 150 hours and blab on some more.
 The build is excellent appart from a sharp bit at the top of the 3.5mm plug. (Fixed with some clear heatshrink)

 But the 4.7 ohm impedance is a deal breaker I think. Can someone also check the impedance of their example and please report back? This could damage some equipment it's so low.


----------



## HiFiChris

audioxxx

As these are multi-driver IEMs, they won't have the same impedance on every single point of the frequency response.

The "standard way" of how you'd normally measure a cable or a headphone/IEM with a flat impedance response won't work for those.


----------



## audioxxx

hifichris said:


> audioxxx
> 
> As these are multi-driver IEMs, they won't have the same impedance on every single point of the frequency response.
> 
> The "standard way" of how you'd normally measure a cable or a headphone/IEM with a flat impedance response won't work for those.




Yes I agree, but to start at 4.7 ohm isn't getting of to a good start.
The headphone output stage of the DAP will see this figure at some stage.

I have other multi balanced iem's that don't present this low measurement off the plug.

But they do sound good on my Sony FM radio, they match perfectly.


----------



## earfonia

sodesuka said:


> That almost looks like the dynamic drivers have failed on both earpieces somehow @earfonia
> 
> 
> They can't possibly sell IEM with that kind of FR right... right?




Possible. But how come both channels spoil?

This is the reply from the seller:


"Dear Sir, Thanks for purchasing from us. The 8mm headset might be defective, because all the headsets have to be tested before sent out. Please return it back, since the 10mm headset works better than the 8mm one, we are glad to replace it with a 10mm headset? Is that OK to you? Thanks."


At the end I agree with the seller to replace the 8mm with another 10mm.

Until i try another Bette 8mm, I won't recommend the 8mm. Bass is severely lacking.

The 10mm is V shape. The bass is good for those who like emphasized bass. The treble is touching sibilant, and midrange is rather too recessed for vocal. I recommend the 10mm more for instrumental and EDM, not for vocal.


----------



## eaglearrow

earfonia said:


> Possible. But how come both channels spoil?
> 
> This is the reply from the seller:
> 
> ...


 
 Nice @earfonia. So what are your thoughts on these? Are the 10mm's worth the $42 price tag you paid or you think one could do better for the price?


----------



## Whaleshark12

audioxxx said:


> At that price I'd look for a used FiiO e12a (with the updated musses02 opamp), should be a nice upgrade if you can find one.


 
 Hey thanks for the reply, Do you think that the Fiio E12A amp would be more superior than DX90's internal amp?


podster said:


> Topping NX1, got mine for $26!


 
 The price I see is around 35USD. I heard another model is SMSL is it? Not sure.


----------



## earfonia

eaglearrow said:


> Nice @earfonia. So what are your thoughts on these? Are the 10mm's worth the $42 price tag you paid or you think one could do better for the price?


 
  
 The Bette 10mm is not an all rounder. I won`t recommend for vocal. Vocal is recessed and a touch sibilant. But it performs very well on instrumental, classical orchestra, and EDM. But please take note, the treble is sparkly, so not recommended for treble sensitive people.
  
 The detail retrieval is very good! Bass is also pretty good. Coherency the dynamic driver and the BA driver is pretty good as well.
  
 So for this price, I would rate it around 4 stars, good buy, but not for vocal.
  
 Overall, for this price, I still prefer Narmoo S1. But different signature.


----------



## eaglearrow

earfonia said:


> The Bette 10mm is not an all rounder. I won`t recommend for vocal. Vocal is recessed and a touch sibilant. But it performs very well on instrumental, classical orchestra, and EDM. But please take note, the treble is sparkly, so not recommended for treble sensitive people.
> 
> The detail retrieval is very good! Bass is also pretty good. Coherency the dynamic driver and the BA driver is pretty good as well.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks a lot buddy. Not my cup of tea since my collection mainly consists of Vocals and pop.


----------



## audioxxx

whaleshark12 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply, Do you think that the Fiio E12A amp would be more superior than DX90's internal amp?
> The price I see is around 35USD. I heard another model is SMSL is it? Not sure.



I have only owned a FiiO x5 version 1 in this class of DAP. In comparison to the x5 with the correct inter connect cable, I found the musses02 offered a sweeter more transparent signature, with heaps better bass (using the built in, extremely useful bass boost.) Slightly darker background as well, very useful for sensitive iem's, with plenty of power for cans.

 I have sold the x5, but kept the 12a, it's a sweet amp within it's price range. The 20+ hrs of run time is very good to.


----------



## Whaleshark12

audioxxx said:


> I have only owned a FiiO x5 version 1 in this class of DAP. In comparison to the x5 with the correct inter connect cable, I found the musses02 offered a sweeter more transparent signature, with heaps better bass (using the built in, extremely useful bass boost.) Slightly darker background as well, very useful for sensitive iem's, with plenty of power for cans.
> 
> I have sold the x5, but kept the 12a, it's a sweet amp within it's price range. The 20+ hrs of run time is very good to.


 

 Which version do you refer to? The E12A ? The IEM version?


----------



## audioxxx

Yes the iem version e12a, it has more than enough power for most cans as well. But without any back ground hiss.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/737615/new-fiio-e12a-for-iems/0_30


----------



## audioxxx

Are there any Chinese hybrid multi balanced armature iem that uses dampeners on the BA's yet? 

 I'm finding without dampener's ****'s BA's are to harsh for long term listening on my zx2. On the fm radio that can't go that high in frequencies, it's quite nice Im actually really enjoying them.

 It might be time to get creative and order some different dampener's and audio tubing in, and try to retro fit them, the screw on parts will be good for holding them in place, and changing over filters.


----------



## earfonia

eaglearrow said:


> Thanks a lot buddy. Not my cup of tea since my collection mainly consists of Vocals and pop.




You're most welcome! Narmoo S1 is very nice for pop and vocal  



audioxxx said:


> Are there any Chinese hybrid multi balanced armature iem that uses dampeners on the BA's yet?
> 
> I'm finding without dampener's ****'s BA's are to harsh for long term listening on my zx2. On the fm radio that can't go that high in frequencies, it's quite nice Im actually really enjoying them.
> 
> It might be time to get creative and order some different dampener's and audio tubing in, and try to retro fit them, the screw on parts will be good for holding them in place, and changing over filters.




You may want to try Ostry eartips, the OS100, OS200, & OS300. They are quite effective in smoothening treble peaks.

Or you can try blutack mod like some people do for DUNU DN-2000J, by placing tiny ball of blutack on the nozzle grill mesh, right in front of the BA nozzle.


----------



## audioxxx

Thanks for the help, I'll try both.


----------



## slowpickr

earfonia said:


> The Bette 10mm is not an all rounder. I won`t recommend for vocal. Vocal is recessed and a touch sibilant. But it performs very well on instrumental, classical orchestra, and EDM. But please take note, the treble is sparkly, so not recommended for treble sensitive people.
> 
> The detail retrieval is very good! Bass is also pretty good. Coherency the dynamic driver and the BA driver is pretty good as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I concur that the Narmoo S1s are good.  Had them quite a while in the past.  However, the more sub-$100 IEMs I buy and try out, the more I am appreciating my Ostry KC06As.  Really haven't found anything to top them yet.


----------



## vapman

Are there any cheap ($50 or less) triple armature options here?
 conversely are any of these similar to ety's in SQ/neutrality?


----------



## yangian

Got LZ a1 and a2.





 The first two pictures are a1 and the other three are a2.
 Only listened to a2 a little bit. Great phones! Very clear and clean. Tend to bright sound, very balanced. Excellent separation, very dtailed, very large soundstage.
 More comments later.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Got LZ a1 and a2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Awesome! looking forward to impressions 
 Try it with soft wide bore tips, much better than stock tips imo


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Awesome! looking forward to impressions
> Try it with soft wide bore tips, much better than stock tips imo


 

 Sure. I'll try.


----------



## Naschy

Guys, is there a consensus go to IEM for under 80 or so? My Phillips have went missing, and I'm forced to use old Apple branded earphones h34r:. GranVela V1 lead me here. Would appreciate opinions. Controls for play/pause would be a welcome bonus.


----------



## DJScope

naschy said:


> Guys, is there a consensus go to IEM for under 80 or so? My Phillips have went missing, and I'm forced to use old Apple branded earphones h34r:. GranVela V1 lead me here. Would appreciate opinions. Controls for play/pause would be a welcome bonus.




Sound signature preference would be great.


----------



## Naschy

Hi. I guess clarity is important. Texture. Not hugely bass heavy, but something with presence. I listen to mainly rock, metal, alt, vocals (podcasts etc.).


----------



## Creets

guys, did anyone try any of these? i just cant decide which to buy
  
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/2014-DAC-X6-fever-HiFi-amp-USB-Fiber-Coaxial-Digital-Audio-Decoder-DAC-24BIT-192-Free/32259251491.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.2.ntAkyV&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_3,searchweb201560_9&adminSeq=220763815&shopNumber=1264787
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Hi-end-PCM2704-XR1075-QS7779-Audio-Preamp-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier-SRS-BBE-Multi-Func-Printer/1781079006.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.12.kqyi5Z&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_3,searchweb201560_9&adminSeq=202295876&shopNumber=517652
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-JIE-CHUANG-JC-SZ80-pure-digital-amplifier-80W-80W-digital-amplifier-fiber-coax-pure-USB/32310959121.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/BlueBird-DAC3-0-SA9023-24bit-192K-USB-CS4398-Coaxial-Optical-digital-converter-HIFI-EXQUIS-headphone-amplifier/32291596437.html#
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-SAD-25-Digital-Amplifier-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amp-SMSL-POWER-ADAPTER/32292586409.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.218.aQacZW&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_3,searchweb201560_9&adminSeq=221759654&shopNumber=1454410


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like headphones...
  
 Ya, headphones are cool...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/torque-audio-t402v-supra-circum-aural-headphones-with-modi-fit-technology/reviews/14331
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## yangian

creets said:


> guys, did anyone try any of these? i just cant decide which to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I have the first one. Very balanced and nuetral sound. Very good for low impenence phones. Work very well for my IE80. Somehow it's complmentary with IE80. Power is not enough, so cannot drive well live HD600. BTW, so many great reviews on Taobao.


----------



## Whaleshark12

audioxxx said:


> Yes the iem version e12a, it has more than enough power for most cans as well. But without any back ground hiss.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/737615/new-fiio-e12a-for-iems/0_30


 
 Recently i came across this, http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/141809897495#shpCntId Pardon me if it is not a china made product.


----------



## audioxxx

I moulded some high tech blobs of bluetack and placed them on the front screen of the **** k3k. Had another listen on sony zx2, and it has changed the sound for the better.

 70+hours and these are opening up nicely, going to listen some more while these continue to burn in.

 I will also try stuffing different filter substrates like cotton and wool in the filter and test that as well, but these iem's are producing goose bumps now.


----------



## Gracesheng

Chinese Brand of high end Audio
 Especially AUSDOM M-series headphones:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/785178/original-ausdom-bluetooth-headphones-m-series-introduction-and-deals
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784705/original-ausdom-m04s-bluetooth-headphone-deals


----------



## audioxxx

whaleshark12 said:


> Recently i came across this, http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/141809897495#shpCntId Pardon me if it is not a china made product.




That amp looks very good, and has lots of update options if you like flipping op amps and experimenting. And could sound fantastic.(haven't tested one)

 However it comes in a tin, and the 9v battery option is less than desirable in my opinion.
 Kind of makes the e12a look high class, and just the musses02 chip in the e12a will cost you around $50, if you can find a real one.


----------



## Whaleshark12

audioxxx said:


> That amp looks very good, and has lots of update options if you like flipping op amps and experimenting. And could sound fantastic.(haven't tested one)
> 
> However it comes in a tin, and the 9v battery option is less than desirable in my opinion.
> Kind of makes the e12a look high class, and just the musses02 chip in the e12a will cost you around $50, if you can find a real one.


 
 Does the juice provided by the battery are not enough? Muse02 chip cost around 3500 Yen in JP, + tenso fee 1000 Yen. But I'm looking for a chip that suits for mid or vocal. As i mainly use to listen to pop songs. Sometimes acoustic music.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Got LZ a1 and a2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice pix!


----------



## Naschy

naschy said:


> Hi. I guess clarity is important. Texture. Not hugely bass heavy, but something with presence. I listen to mainly rock, metal, alt, vocals (podcasts etc.).







naschy said:


> Guys, is there a consensus go to IEM for under 80 or so? My Phillips have went missing, and I'm forced to use old Apple branded earphones h34r:. GranVela V1 lead me here. Would appreciate opinions. Controls for play/pause would be a welcome bonus.




I should probably add that I'm in Australia. I guess my budget is closer to $60 USD given that. It's almost overwhelming the number of options there seem to be. The more I research the more confused on the decision. These would effectively be daily drivers too.


----------



## RedJohn456

For earbud fans, here is something special, pictures of the upcoming Zen 2.0 from Venture Electronics!


----------



## audioxxx

whaleshark12 said:


> Does the juice provided by the battery are not enough? Muse02 chip cost around 3500 Yen in JP, + tenso fee 1000 Yen. But I'm looking for a chip that suits for mid or vocal. As i mainly use to listen to pop songs. Sometimes acoustic music.




The 9v batteries are expensive, so you will need rechargeable batteries for it to be of any use(and charger) the batteries should be fine, just heavy, and not as compact as lithium batteries. 
 Opamps need to be set up properly in a circuit (properly biased and supported within the design), just swapping opamps doesn't always sound good. But sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## fenodi

vapman said:


> Are there any cheap ($50 or less) triple armature options here?
> conversely are any of these similar to ety's in SQ/neutrality?



No wayway for $50 you can get triple BA, not even for $100. Maybe for $90 you can get hybrid triple driver (1 dynamic and 2 BA), it would be Ttpod T2/e or LZ 2A.


----------



## sodesuka

You can't get triple BA with $100 indeed, you get four of them: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Yinling-4-Unit-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphones-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html


----------



## RedTwilight

naschy said:


> Hi. I guess clarity is important. Texture. Not hugely bass heavy, but something with presence. I listen to mainly rock, metal, alt, vocals (podcasts etc.).


 
  
 First one in my head is Havi B3 Pro 1. You could also consider the Soundmagic E80 which I consider to be a worthy sidegrade to the Havi. Very slightly grainer but with more body. 
  
 Of course there're also all the $10 KZs. ED9, ANV, Micro Ring (they don't come with eartips for some reason).


----------



## eaglearrow

> Quote:


 


sodesuka said:


> You can't get triple BA with $100 indeed, you get four of them: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Yinling-4-Unit-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphones-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html


 
@sodesuka I remember reading quite a few negative reviews about these(yinling) in taobao few days ago while i was searching for LZ A2. Cant seem to find that seller now. will check later again and get back to you.


----------



## DJScope

naschy said:


> I should probably add that I'm in Australia. I guess my budget is closer to $60 USD given that. It's almost overwhelming the number of options there seem to be. The more I research the more confused on the decision. These would effectively be daily drivers too.




I think the Havi B3 Pro 1 is right down your ally mate.


----------



## RedTwilight

sodesuka said:


> You can't get triple BA with $100 indeed, you get four of them: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Yinling-4-Unit-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphones-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html


 
  
 Wow if that FR graph is really "100% True" then this one is impressive indeed. Good luck getting through customs with them though lol.


----------



## sodesuka

eaglearrow said:


> @sodesuka I remember reading quite a few negative reviews about these(yinling) in taobao few days ago while i was searching for LZ A2. Cant seem to find that seller now. will check later again and get back to you.


 

 I thought it was one of the only two four BAs earphones below $100 that's quite popular on Taobao (the other one is using Shure 535's shell).
  


redtwilight said:


> Wow if that FR graph is really "100% True" then this one is impressive indeed. Good luck getting through customs with them though lol.


 
 Custom's problem is a valid point lol, didn't think about it. Not that I'm interested in buying one as I'm waiting for Soundmagic's big reveal in November 13 before committing anything for now.


----------



## eaglearrow

sodesuka said:


> I thought it was one of the only two four BAs earphones below $100 that's quite popular on Taobao (the other one is using Shure 535's shell).


 
 Yeah, true that. Even i was impressed by 4 BAs for under $100, sadly, the reviews left me disappointed.


----------



## Naschy

djscope said:


> I think the Havi B3 Pro 1 is right down your ally mate.







redtwilight said:


> First one in my head is Havi B3 Pro 1. You could also consider the Soundmagic E80 which I consider to be a worthy sidegrade to the Havi. Very slightly grainer but with more body.
> 
> Of course there're also all the $10 KZs. ED9, ANV, Micro Ring (they don't come with eartips for some reason).




Cheers guys. The help is much appreciated. Tried doing some research but the thread on them derailed into arguments. They look quite promising. Seems some suggest these are a bit anemic and clinical - have you found this? I know it's pedantic, but the lack of controls on the cord holds me back (I've found myself wishing for this with my previous IEMs).

What would you consider an upgrade to these? What would the jump in price be? Just curious.


----------



## DJScope

naschy said:


> Cheers guys. The help is much appreciated. Tried doing some research but the thread on them derailed into arguments. They look quite promising. Seems some suggest these are a bit anemic and clinical - have you found this? I know it's pedantic, but the lack of controls on the cord holds me back (I've found myself wishing for this with my previous IEMs).
> 
> What would you consider an upgrade to these? What would the jump in price be? Just curious.




They're just as you described your preference. 
They have amazing clarity and detail, with good texture and speed. The bass is perfectly natural and present without being elevated or bloated. Not analytical or anaemic at all, they just have really good, smooth treble response. 

PS. The Havi B3 Pro 1 thread is here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741221/havi-b3-pro-1-thread-2-0

In terms of upgrade in the sinilar type of signature with the similar soundstage performance you'd be looking at the $200+ region. Like the Noble Savant, I'm hard pressed to pull any other similar sounding IEMs. The Fidue A73 is like a V shaped Havi sound, with elevations top and bottom.


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys can some one tell me if this is a BA only or a Hybrid iEM ?  http://world.taobao.com/item/522897199176.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.m2Fjpw#detail


----------



## RedTwilight

naschy said:


> Cheers guys. The help is much appreciated. Tried doing some research but the thread on them derailed into arguments. They look quite promising. Seems some suggest these are a bit anemic and clinical - have you found this? I know it's pedantic, but the lack of controls on the cord holds me back (I've found myself wishing for this with my previous IEMs).
> 
> What would you consider an upgrade to these? What would the jump in price be? Just curious.


 
  
  


djscope said:


> They're just as you described your preference.
> They have amazing clarity and detail, with good texture and speed. The bass is perfectly natural and present without being elevated or bloated. Not analytical or anaemic at all, they just have really good, smooth treble response.
> 
> PS. The Havi B3 Pro 1 thread is here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741221/havi-b3-pro-1-thread-2-0
> ...


 
  
 +1 to that. I feel that the Havis have beautiful mids. They're a bit on the thin sounding side but their spacious presentation and truly impressive imaging more that makes up for it. I've been looking for an upgrade to the Havi too. Probably the Havi B6 when it comes out, that'd be a direct upgrade.
  
 When I think upgrade to the Havi though, I'm looking for a similar sort of soundstage and imaging with better clarity and smoothness, and preferably with more body. The Havi is pretty fast for a twin DD, plucked strings in particular sound great.
  
 My Delta with spinfits give me a similar feeling, albeit with more bass. The VE Duke too, but that one is really pretty bright and needs something like the Ostry tips to rein in the treble. Clarity is fantastic though, and the transparency is so good that even damping the treble only reduces it to an 'above average' level


----------



## peter123

creets said:


> guys, did anyone try any of these? i just cant decide which to buy




What features do you need for it to have? 

If all you need is a USB input and a volume control I'd suggest taking a look at the CEntrance Dacport Slim, amazing performance for the money.


----------



## peter123

naschy said:


> Cheers guys. The help is much appreciated. Tried doing some research but the thread on them derailed into arguments. They look quite promising. Seems some suggest these are a bit anemic and clinical - have you found this? I know it's pedantic, but the lack of controls on the cord holds me back (I've found myself wishing for this with my previous IEMs).
> 
> What would you consider an upgrade to these? What would the jump in price be? Just curious.




Unfortunately there's not easy to find a direct upgrade to the B3's (keeping the same qualities) , believe me I've been looking for two years now. The only one I've found so far is the Heaven VII's but they're quite expensive. 

Also be aware that the B3Pro1 are very power hungry so if you don't have a powerful source you'll need to add an amp for them to preform their best.


----------



## RedTwilight

sodesuka said:


> I thought it was one of the only two four BAs earphones below $100 that's quite popular on Taobao (the other one is using Shure 535's shell).
> 
> Custom's problem is a valid point lol, didn't think about it. Not that I'm interested in buying one as I'm waiting for Soundmagic's big reveal in November 13 before committing anything for now.


 
  
 Oh? Didn't know that Soundmagic had an upcoming product.


----------



## sodesuka

Yep, they've been teasing that offhandedly for a while, and the unveiling is going to be for November 13 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784384/uk-head-fiers-do-you-want-to-see-a-new-mystery-soundmagic-product
  
 It's most likely HP100/HP150 successor's, but I wouldn't mind if it's E100 also.


----------



## RedTwilight

sodesuka said:


> Yep, they've been teasing that offhandedly for a while, and the unveiling is going to be for November 13 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784384/uk-head-fiers-do-you-want-to-see-a-new-mystery-soundmagic-product
> 
> It's most likely HP100/HP150 successor's, but I wouldn't mind if it's E100 also.


 
  
 Haha an E100 woould make for an interesting shootout with Mrice's E100.


----------



## sodesuka

lol, I actually had that (and a "DIY" PK1) before, earbuds weren't really doing nice on my ears anatomy. It was okay I guess, not really even E80 level though imo.


----------



## fenodi

sodesuka said:


> You can't get triple BA with $100 indeed, you get four of them: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Yinling-4-Unit-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphones-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html



Wow.. Never find this one. Nice catch. Any impression on this?
Or can you share link 4 BA with 535 housing? Thanks mate.


----------



## sodesuka

fenodi said:


> Wow.. Never find this one. Nice catch. Any impression on this?
> Or can you share link 4 BA with 535 housing? Thanks mate.


 

 There are user reviews on Taobao: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.125.qLWY84&id=520639074705&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
  
 And the 535 one is only available from Taobao as far as I know: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.219.qLWY84&id=41443349063&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
  
 You can use google translate to read the reviews somewhat, and service like mistertao.com to buy from taobao at a small fee (might be even cheaper than aliexpress sometimes).


----------



## Creets

peter123 said:


> If all you need is a USB input and a volume control I'd suggest taking a look at the CEntrance Dacport Slim, amazing performance for the money.


 
 i would also like RCA out


----------



## Creets

yangian said:


> I have the first one. Very balanced and nuetral sound. Very good for low impenence phones. Work very well for my IE80. Somehow it's complmentary with IE80. Power is not enough, so cannot drive well live HD600. BTW, so many great reviews on Taobao.


 
 Thanks. Looks like it gonna work well with my NVX XPT100.


----------



## yangian

Dear Senior Head-fiers,
 For those who can claimed to be senior fiers, who have Dunu DN 2000J/2000 or AKG K3003, who have experience to write reviews, who live in US, on behalf of Lao Zhong, I'm seeking a head-fiers to write reviews for LZ a2. I'll send a pair of a2 to you. I hope you could write a detailed review and especially with comparison with 2000J or K3003 and other phones you think are comparable.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.sKitZ8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
  
  
 Thanks!
  
 Yangian


----------



## earfonia

yangian said:


> Dear Senior Head-fiers,
> For those who can claimed to be senior fiers, who have Dunu DN 2000J/2000 or AKG K3003, who have experience to write reviews, who live in US, on behalf of Lao Zhong, I'm seeking a head-fiers to write reviews for LZ a2. I'll send a pair of a2 to you. I hope you could write a detailed review and especially with comparison with 2000J or K3003 and other phones you think are comparable.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.sKitZ8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
> ...


 
  
 Hi Yangian,
  
 Thanks for the offer! 
 While I don't claim myself as a senior Head-fi'er, I do write reviews and I have DN-1000, DN-2000, and DN-2000J.
 I'm in the process of writing a review for DN-2000J. And here are my reviews for DN-1000 and DN-2000:
  
Review and comparison of DUNU DN-1000, DN-2000, & JVC HA-FX850
DUNU DN-1000
DUNU DN-2000
  
 My other reviews here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/users/150501/reviews
  
 I always put my latest review on my signature if anyone interested.
  
 I would love to try and review LZ A2 if you allow me. But I live in Singapore, not in US.
 One more thing, currently I have around 6 products in the queue to be reviewed, so the earliest I can post my review for LZ A2 would be around end of December 2015.
 Kindly let me know if you're ok with those condition.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## yangian

earfonia said:


> Hi Yangian,
> 
> Thanks for the offer!
> While I don't claim myself as a senior Head-fi'er, I do write reviews and I have DN-1000, DN-2000, and DN-2000J.
> ...


 

 Thank you, earfonia. I'll contact with you if I would. But I'll consider who in US first. Anyway, thank you very much!


----------



## schom

hello,
  
  
 iam searching fo a special type of earphones for hearing only voice.
 iam listening to coran recitation and iam learning it so i need a earphone which is good for voice.
 i have heard that the vsonic gr07 is good for voice listening.
  
 so my question:
 only for listening to voice do i need a hybrid ( expensive ) earphone like fidue a83 or dunu hybrid earphone or is a normal  earphone enough.
 so i need the opinions of the other members for a good earphone only for voice listening.
  
 sorry for my english


----------



## schom

do a headphone amplifier increase the audio quality ( a better detailed voice )?
  is it not neccesary at all to spent so much money in a hybrid earphone or a very expensive audio player like cayin or fiio or shanling and a headphone amplifier?
 maybe some members know what to do for voice-music listening?
  
 best regards and sorry again for my english


----------



## DJScope

schom said:


> hello,
> 
> 
> iam searching fo a special type of earphones for hearing only voice.
> ...


 
  
 Fidue A65 would be extremely nice for voice recordings and audio books. They very mid forward and warm.


----------



## sodesuka

schom said:


> hello,
> 
> 
> iam searching fo a special type of earphones for hearing only voice.
> ...


 
 No, you don't need expensive equipment if you only need speech intelligibility. Some reasonably priced one that I can suggest is Soundmagic E80 (not so forward) and Ostry KC06 (quite forward). Some cheap KZs can probably do the job just as good, but I've only ever used ED9, and while it's probably going to get the job done well enough, I suggest to invest a bit more toward either of the two.
  
 There must be other good ones out there to choose, but those two are some that I've personally experienced and would recommend.


----------



## DJScope

sodesuka said:


> No, you don't need expensive equipment if you only need speech intelligibility. Some reasonably priced one that I can suggest is Soundmagic E80 (not so forward) and Ostry KC06 (quite forward). Some cheap KZs can probably do the job just as good, but I've only ever used ED9, and while it's probably going to get the job done well enough, I suggest to invest a bit more toward either of the two.
> 
> There must be other good ones out there to choose, but those two are some that I've personally experienced and would recommend.


 
  
 KC06 might be bad for voice. If you get someone who talks with a very strong SSSS presence, the sibilance would kill your ears. Mid forward and slight treble rolloff and smoothness would be a must.


----------



## sodesuka

djscope said:


> KC06 might be bad for voice. If you get someone who talks with a very strong SSSS presence, the sibilance would kill your ears. Mid forward and slight treble rolloff and smoothness would be a must.


 
 I really didn't have much problem with sibilance in regard with KC06, at least not as bad as A83 or FXT200LTD back when I had it, but then again, everyone has different tolerance and frequency they're sensitive at.
  
 My only problem with KC06 was that its metal shell generated static when I connected it with my desktop dac amp. Now I kinda miss its mid-forward nature. :/


----------



## Hisoundfi

yangian said:


> Dear Senior Head-fiers,
> For those who can claimed to be senior fiers, who have Dunu DN 2000J/2000 or AKG K3003, who have experience to write reviews, who live in US, on behalf of Lao Zhong, I'm seeking a head-fiers to write reviews for LZ a2. I'll send a pair of a2 to you. I hope you could write a detailed review and especially with comparison with 2000J or K3003 and other phones you think are comparable.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.sKitZ8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
> ...


 
 PM sent


----------



## schom

thank you guys i was going to spent money on dunu hybrid or fidue a83 so i think i can save my money.


----------



## fatct

hey you guys remember holy serpent v9 ?
 can their cable be use on shure se215 ?


----------



## schom

one last question:
 which player your recommend.
 is a ipod touch enough or can you recommend another audio player?


----------



## vapman

sodesuka said:


> You can't get triple BA with $100 indeed, you get four of them: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Yinling-4-Unit-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphones-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html




wow 4 armatures, huh! does anyone here own this model?
I am tempted to take the plunge if nobody else owns these.


----------



## vapman

schom said:


> one last question:
> which player your recommend.
> is a ipod touch enough or can you recommend another audio player?




sansa clip... rockbox support, cheaper, sd slot, and more importany, WAY BETTER DAC!


----------



## sodesuka

^I don't think there's anyone who has it yet, buy it for the team 
  
 Quote:


schom said:


> one last question:
> which player your recommend.
> is a ipod touch enough or can you recommend another audio player?


 

 It should be good enough for speech, but if you find that it's not there are sooo many DAPs today to choose from at pretty much all price range.


----------



## schom

many thanks to sodesuka
 the main problem is is that people like me dont have the knowlege.
 if you did*t suggest the fidue a65 i would spent more money on higher priced equipment.
 again thank you


----------



## Whaleshark12

Just wondering is there any IEM have pretty similar SQ like the SE846? (Forward vocal, pretty big impact and fast decay) Other non Chinese manufacture are also welcome to recommend. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aaDee

Just bought Puro IEM500 from vendor's direct website. Paypal was not accepting my bank account. Always had this fear in my mind that it will go out of stock. Feeling relaxed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Now waiting period starts, as they will arrive in December with my niece from US to India.
  
 Here's the link
 http://www.shopdivvy.com/products/puro-sound-labs-iem500-studio-grade-in-ear-monitors-with-dual-dynamic-drivers


----------



## Inszy

vapman said:


> sansa clip... rockbox support, cheaper, sd slot, and more importany, WAY BETTER DAC!


----------



## vapman

sodesuka said:


> It should be good enough for speech, but if you find that it's not there are sooo many DAPs today to choose from at pretty much all price range.




is this a joke...?
sansa clip has been owned by 1,000's of head fiers... ive had mine since before 2010 I think... search the forums here for them


----------



## happ

audioxxx said:


> Well I have been burning in my **** DIY k3k that was purchased from Anna outdoor sports.
> 
> Out of the box I wouldn't listen to these without firstly running them in, they sound awful for the first 3 hours.
> 
> ...


 

 Good point about the impedance thing.
 Wouldn't think this would vary so much, but it does!  Thanks for checking that out and posting your results.
  
 The two k3ks I have that work measure 6.6ohm and 10.5 ohm.
 The ones with 6.6ohm sounded pretty much what you describe.  They have settled in a bit after 250 hours burn in; but are still much too bright for my taste.
 The 10.5ohm ones settled in quite well after 200 hours.  These have very good overall dynamics, etc, but has what I would call distortion in the upper mid frequency.
 The sound is similar to dynamic loudspeakers that have time alignment / phase issues between the drivers.


----------



## sodesuka

vapman said:


> is this a joke...?
> sansa clip has been owned by 1,000's of head fiers... ive had mine since before 2010 I think... search the forums here for them


 

 I've had a Sansa Clip too (paired it with Re-Zero and PL50 back then), and I don't know why you think I'm telling a joke? I didn't even mention anything about Clip on that post. Oh but I had the original Clip without the SD slot, so maybe it doesn't count?
  
 Do you think Ipods are so very really bad that it cannot even output intelligible human speech? If so then okay.
  
 For the record, no, I don't use Apple products, and probably never will.


----------



## vapman

sodesuka said:


> I've had a Sansa Clip too (paired it with Re-Zero and PL50 back then), and I don't know why you think I'm telling a joke? I didn't even mention anything about Clip on that post. Oh but I had the original Clip without the SD slot, so maybe it doesn't count?
> 
> Do you think Ipods are so very really bad that it cannot even output intelligible human speech? If so then okay.
> 
> For the record, no, I don't use Apple products, and probably never will.




you said nobody here has owned one, when quoting me recommending the clip. that made it sound like nobody on the site has ever owned a clip. thats why I replied how I did. i also said the clip sounds superior to an ipod. I never said the ipod was incapable of whatever.


----------



## sodesuka

vapman said:


> you said nobody here has owned one, when quoting me recommending the clip. that made it sound like nobody on the site has ever owned a clip. thats why I replied how I did. did I ever say anything about the ipod not being able to replicate speech?


 

 Err, okay. I think there's a misunderstanding here. I was referring to this post of yours:


vapman said:


> wow 4 armatures, huh! does anyone here own this model?
> I am tempted to take the plunge if nobody else owns these.


 
  
 Due to your double post, I didn't see the one below that one when I was typing that post. I should've used quote even though it's kind of funny to quote someone directly above your post.


----------



## vapman

I think I will then


----------



## Joe Bloggs

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Xxayw0uPo[/VIDEO]


----------



## Sunreeper

Alrighty guys, I recently dived into the cheap asian IEM market by buying the KZ ED10's I've really been enjoying them and I want to pick up another pair of value IEMs. The amount that are available is actually staggering. So I wanted to ask you guys, which would of these IEMs would you guys recommend for someone that listens to primarily metal, punk rock, and rap. I listen to everything but those are the main genres that are in my library.


----------



## DooberKnob

Anyone know any bassy iems around $100?


----------



## RedJohn456

@yangian  how is the A2 coming along buddy?


----------



## dwayniac

dooberknob said:


> Anyone know any bassy iems around $100?




My personal favorite is the Corecool V2.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> @yangian  how is the A2 coming along buddy?



 


Initial impression. With this, I do understand why people think Sennheiser's are veiled! Amazing clear to my ear, however both bright and warm sound!! Very detailed, excellent separation and imaging. It's much faster than IE800!! 
The most impressed me is its bass. I never hear such prefect bass!!! Very tight, energetic, fast and spreded! Compared to it, IE80 and 800 seems lifeless!!!! All above are obvious better or slight beter than IE800!!! 
The only inferior to IE800 is its soundstage in all dimentions, especially height.

But my IE800 has less than 10 hours listening. Of course A2. So both of them is in the process of burning. 

Lao Zhong himself told me A2 is better than K3003 on vocal and soundstage. It's might not be surprised if it's better than IE800. But I still cherish a hope that IE800 can have obvious change after more burning. 

Up to noe, I listen to IE800 with large sphere tips. With the large ellipsoid tips, 800's clarity is closed to A2. But the bass quantity is lacking and more lifeless compared to A2.

These what I have to now.


----------



## yangian

Thank guys for offering help for review. Hisoundfi will first review both a1 & a2. Then We'll choose another reviewer for further oponion.
 We'll look forward to Hisoundfi's fully reviews in the near future. Thanks!


----------



## audioxxx

happ said:


> Good point about the impedance thing.
> Wouldn't think this would vary so much, but it does!  Thanks for checking that out and posting your results.
> 
> The two k3ks I have that work measure 6.6ohm and 10.5 ohm.
> ...




Very interesting, thanks for taking the measurements, I believe the large differences in impedance are due to different circuit design, and, or crossovers, cables and maybe different models of Knowles balanced armature's (twfk).
 My pair have a really good quality silver plated cable, not the standard stuff. It's much better than any standard cable much softer and looks great. It's also sold as the updated model, which explain the differences in plug measurements as well.

 They have improved 10 fold with nearly 100 hours, and more importantly the blue tac mod, as well as Phillips red tips.. these have no "dampeners" apart from a screen and as a result need the blue tac for me to use them. The blue tac does some really good work at making these sound spot on. 
 This seems to be the trend with many of these multi hybrid designs right now having no dampener's. 

 But they have great bass extension, these can rattle my brain, and excellent resolution, even with the TRS plug which will get the chop soon, for a TRRS 3.5mm plug.(this will improve the sound stage again) I like the great sound stage it's open wide on the zx2.
 I have to EQ them and take the treble down for my preference in sound, and guitars jump forward and sound like they are right with me in my lap. 

 But these have quickly risen to the top of my preferences in sound, **** did a bloody good job on the design, build, and parts allocation of this batch....


----------



## Inszy

yangian said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > @yangian  how is the A2 coming along buddy?
> ...



You're talking about genuine K3003 and IE800 or fakes from Aliexpress?


----------



## 1clearhead

audioxxx said:


> Very interesting, thanks for taking the measurements, I believe the large differences in impedance are due to different circuit design, and, or crossovers, cables and maybe different models of Knowles balanced armature's (twfk).
> My pair have a really good quality silver plated cable, not the standard stuff. It's much better than any standard cable much softer and looks great. It's also sold as the updated model, which explain the differences in plug measurements as well.
> 
> They have improved 10 fold with nearly 100 hours, and more importantly the blue tac mod, as well as Phillips red tips.. these have no "dampeners" apart from a screen and as a result need the blue tac for me to use them. The blue tac does some really good work at making these sound spot on.
> ...


 
  
 +1 .....Have them for 2 years (plus) and still number one's in my list.
 Cheers!


----------



## ozkan

schom said:


> hello,
> 
> 
> iam searching fo a special type of earphones for hearing only voice.
> ...


 
  
 Audio Technica ATH-IM50. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Vocals are amazing on IM50.


----------



## audioxxx

1clearhead said:


> +1 .....Have them for 2 years (plus) and still number one's in my list.
> Cheers!


 
  
  
 "Official ****" k3k burn in Station:
  
  

  
  
 SonyZX2...**** DIYk3k With black filter....Phillips medium wide bore red Tips....  Blue Tac Dampener Blobs in the centre...
  

  
 Cheers !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@1clearhead


----------



## DJScope

*Just posted my Cayin N6 review. *
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-n6-pcm1792a-chip-dsd-lossless-music-player/reviews/14338*


----------



## Hisoundfi

A few impressions I can share on the Macaw RT-10.
  
 The sound reminds me of the ZA Duoza. Creamy and smooth with clean but not harsh treble. Good Dynamics and sub bass extension.
  
 They are a cheaper build than the GT100-S. All plastic housings, but I think this is a good thing. The fit on the GT-100S was finicky and the housings were heavy. With the RT-10, the housings are lightweight and similarly shaped, but there's no sharp edges like the GT100-S. That combined with the CHIN SLIDER they put on the RT-10, the fit is fantastic.
  
 The caps on the outside are decorative and they give you three options out of the box. There's a link to get more decorative plates on their website. 
  
 This is definitely a budget version as compared to the flagship GT100-S, but it brings a improved fit and smoother and slightly bassier sound signature that is VERY well done. 
  
 Oh, and BTW, Macaw will be releasing an dual dynamic RT-20 soon. BOOM


----------



## Hisoundfi

audioxxx said:


> "Official ****" k3k burn in Station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 More impressions please!
  
 Comparisons also!
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## happ

audioxxx said:


> Very interesting, thanks for taking the measurements, I believe the large differences in impedance are due to different circuit design, and, or crossovers, cables and maybe different models of Knowles balanced armature's (twfk).
> My pair have a really good quality silver plated cable, not the standard stuff. It's much better than any standard cable much softer and looks great. It's also sold as the updated model, which explain the differences in plug measurements as well.
> 
> They have improved 10 fold with nearly 100 hours, and more importantly the blue tac mod, as well as Phillips red tips.. these have no "dampeners" apart from a screen and as a result need the blue tac for me to use them. The blue tac does some really good work at making these sound spot on.
> ...


 
 Glad those are working out for you.  Will give the blu tac mod a try too.
 Also all three **** / DIY/ Feel Audio k3ks I got from AliExpress have the "silver" cables, and look exactly like the yours.
 FYI they are just silver plated litz wire, so it may not lend to the sound much.


----------



## audioxxx

hisoundfi said:


> More impressions please!
> 
> Comparisons also!
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Will do, I'll let them complete their burn in and come back when they stop changing, thanks for your interest.



happ said:


> Glad those are working out for you.  Will give the blu tac mod a try too.
> Also all three **** / DIY/ Feel Audio k3ks I got from AliExpress have the "silver" cables, and look exactly like the yours.
> FYI they are just silver plated litz wire, so it may not lend to the sound much.



 The blue tac mod to me is essential, and gives these iem's a new signature, one that's non fatiguing, and very engaging.
 Let us know what you think of them with the bluetac blobs mod?
 The silver plated Litz wire may or may not change the sound a little, not sure. But what I like about it is it's soft, and sits nicely, a good change from my solid core custom cable.
 Most importantly I will use these for gym and when you sweat on cables they tend to perish fast.
 These being silver plated and litz will last, even in high humidity.


----------



## yangian

Sound LZ A2 review (middle stage):
  
 Source: laptop with FX-Audio X6:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FX-Audio-DAC-X6-HiFi-Digital-Audio-DAC-Deoder-With-Input-of-USB-Coaxial-Fiber-Optics/32333047052.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.RMklrs&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
  
 After these few days burning, now I give my impression and comparison of A2 with Sennheiser IE800 (not any fake IE800). IE800 is with large ellipsoid tips.
 The sound signature of A2 is bright and warm.
 Bass: This is the best bass I ever heard. The BA driver was assigned low frequency. Therefore, what you hear is a very tight and fast bass from BA in a slow decayed, powerful low end background which is from DD driver (I finally figured out how A2 can have such bass – A tight fast but at the same time, energetic and powerful bass. It’s from both DD and BA drivers). Therefore, the imaging of the drum at about 1:10 in the first part of Devorak’s symphony 9 is clearer and tighter, more elastic on A2. A2 is absolute great to hear Trance. Both low end quality and quantity is obvious better on A2. It’s well-known IE800 emphasizes on sub-bass rather than mid-bass. Sub-bass is still great on A2. So you can sense some low frequency “background,” even more obvious than IE800.
  
 Mid: Vocal is definitely better on A2. From Taobao’s website of V2, it claimed it better for vocal and pop music. Middle (no mater vocal or instruments) is more vivid and emotional on A2. This is obvious when I hear “A me gli amici!” of Verdi.
  
 High: tremble is bright and crisp. Compare to IE800, I feel tremble detail is very slight better on IE800. High is definitely not harsh on A2. The sound signature of A2 is warm. Both are good for the risen up high from 1:00 to 1:30 of “Mars, the symphony of planets” of Holst.
  
 Other aspects: detail is no detectable difference to my ear. But bass detail is slightly better on A2. Separation and imaging is better on A2. This is pretty obvious at the end of last part of Beethoven’s symphony 9. (On the imaging and separation, I expect IE800 to improve more. At present stage, A2 is better. But IE800 is not very behind. If you must ask me to rate them, right now (~30 hours on IE800), if separation and imaging of A2 is 100, I would give separation of IE800 ~90 and imaging of IE800 ~95).
  
 Finally, soundstage. IE800 is the King of soundstage and 3D presentation. Way better than A2. This does not say A2 is bad. Soundstage on A2 is very large, larger  than most phones. But no way to compare to IE800. A2 lack soundstage height compared to IE80 and IE800 (Very few IEMs can do this well).
  
 Conclusion:
 The whole quality is in tier of IE800. I believe this is a great phone for pop, trance, and related music. For symphony/classical, I prefer IE800, including piano and violin, more emotional and musical on IE800. But for vocal, as I said above, A2 is more emotional and musical.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Sound LZ A2 review (middle stage):
> 
> Source: laptop with FX-Audio X6:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FX-Audio-DAC-X6-HiFi-Digital-Audio-DAC-Deoder-With-Input-of-USB-Coaxial-Fiber-Optics/32333047052.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.RMklrs&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
> ...


 

 awesome impression/review! Really enjoying mine at the moment should have my impressions up in a few days


----------



## RedTwilight

redjohn456 said:


> awesome impression/review! Really enjoying mine at the moment should have my impressions up in a few days


 
  
@yangian, do you have the Havi B3P1? If you do, how does the A2 compare to it? Thanks.


----------



## yangian

redtwilight said:


> @yangian, do you have the Havi B3P1? If you do, how does the A2 compare to it? Thanks.


 

 Sorry, I do not have B3. But sound signature of A2 is definitely different from B3. A2 is warm and bright sound. A2 has the best bass I ever heard. B3's bass is shy. For a BA hybrid, A2 has BA's speed, which even IE800 cannot catch up. I'm not sure about B3. Separation on A2 is excellent.
 On soundstage, A2 is fully out of head. If you can read Chinese, you can see most reviews on Taobao boast its soundstage. It does sound like a full headphone. I beliebve soundstage of A2 cannot be smaller, if not bigger than B3. But it still submited before IE800. Only if you listen to IE800, you cannot imagine how such a small buds can produce such a 3D soundstage!!! Fully magic


----------



## RedTwilight

yangian said:


> Sorry, I do not have B3. But sound signature of A2 is definitely different from B3. A2 is warm and bright sound. A2 has the best bass I ever heard. B3's bass is shy. For a BA hybrid, A2 has BA's speed, which even IE800 cannot catch up. I'm not sure about B3. Separation on A2 is excellent.
> On soundstage, A2 is fully out of head. If you can read Chinese, you can see most reviews on Taobao boast its soundstage. It does sound like a full headphone. I beliebve soundstage of A2 cannot be smaller, if not bigger than B3. But it still submited before IE800. Only if you listen to IE800, you cannot imagine how such a small buds can produce such a 3D soundstage!!! Fully magic


 
  
 Thanks a lot for your detailed description. =) I can read Chinese but am not very familiar with the technical terms used haha.. Hmm intriguing indeed, I do like big soundstage and good imaging. I can't quite imagine how an iem can be both bright and warm though, sounds like the Sun haha.. I might get it if I have the budget. =)


----------



## yangian

redtwilight said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed description. =) I can read Chinese but am not very familiar with the technical terms used haha.. Hmm intriguing indeed, I do like big soundstage and good imaging. I can't quite imagine how an iem can be both bright and warm though, sounds like the Sun haha.. I might get it if I have the budget. =)


 

 You are welcome.  I think warm is due to its bass quantity and bright due to 2 BA drivers.


----------



## RedJohn456

redtwilight said:


> @yangian, do you have the Havi B3P1? If you do, how does the A2 compare to it? Thanks.


 

 I have both at the moment. The A2 has more bass and energy but its just as well balanced imo. Havi was my all time favourite, it was so laid back and good for long term listening. A2 has that role now, I am surprised to say. I have loved the Havi since I got it more than a year ago. The A2, to my ears, atleast as good as the B3 Pro 1, if not better in some ways.
  
 The Pro 1 has had a relatively recent tuning change and I had a unit on the way. 
  
 The LZ A2 is in my Top 4 IEM list
  
 - VE Duke
 - LZ A2
 - Havi B3 Pro 1 (older turing)
 - Sony Z5
  
 I feel the A2 is a better all round iem than the Pro 1 as the A2 is MUCH easier to drive and has better ergonomics in the ear. With a soft wide bore tip the LZ A2 sounds liking nothing else in the price range imo. If you ever get chance, get the LZ A2, it a Diamond in the rough. Can hang with the big boys imo.


----------



## RedTwilight

redjohn456 said:


> I have both at the moment. The A2 has more bass and energy but its just as well balanced imo. Havi was my all time favourite, it was so laid back and good for long term listening. A2 has that role now, I am surprised to say. I have loved the Havi since I got it more than a year ago. The A2, to my ears, atleast as good as the B3 Pro 1, if not better in some ways.
> 
> The Pro 1 has had a relatively recent tuning change and I had a unit on the way.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ooh nice! Thanks for the good info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yea the Havis are really something else, just that they draw an incredible amount of power to sound great. Hmm soft wide bore tip.. Spiral dots work?


----------



## RedJohn456

redtwilight said:


> Ooh nice! Thanks for the good info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am actually using JVC tips, just not the spiral dots. The Spiral dots aren't sealing as well. I am using the tips that came with the JVC Xtreme Xplosive iems. Nice and soft and also wide bore. Perfect for the A2 imo


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> I have both at the moment. The A2 has more bass and energy but its just as well balanced imo. Havi was my all time favourite, it was so laid back and good for long term listening. A2 has that role now, I am surprised to say. I have loved the Havi since I got it more than a year ago. The A2, to my ears, atleast as good as the B3 Pro 1, if not better in some ways.
> 
> The Pro 1 has had a relatively recent tuning change and I had a unit on the way.
> 
> ...


 

 So how about the soundstage of A2 compared to B3?


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> So how about the soundstage of A2 compared to B3?


 

 B3 has a larger soundstage in all dimensions, tested using the KZ whirlwind tips on the Havi


----------



## Mr Trev

redjohn456 said:


> I have both at the moment. The A2 has more bass and energy but its just as well balanced imo. Havi was my all time favourite, it was so laid back and good for long term listening. A2 has that role now, I am surprised to say. I have loved the Havi since I got it more than a year ago. The A2, to my ears, atleast as good as the B3 Pro 1, if not better in some ways.
> 
> The Pro 1 has had a relatively recent tuning change and I had a unit on the way.


 
  
 Had? Does this mean it didn't survive the Customs Zone


----------



## RedJohn456

mr trev said:


> Had? Does this mean it didn't survive the Customs Zone


 

 Surprisingly its still in Limbo. Customs only had it for 2 days and released it. They dont know where it is. Canada post says they dont know where it is and that customs has it. Both are calling the other a liar so.......... I will pray that it just pops up lol. They did the same with the Titan 1 eh. Lost for a month and it just shows up in my mailbox :/    Canada post in a nut shell


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> B3 has a larger soundstage in all dimensions, tested using the KZ whirlwind tips on the Havi


 

 Ok. But I just want to kindly remind that A2 has a forward middle. It deos give you a sense of restricted soundstage. But that's an illusion. You'd better listen to a well recorded symphony to test it.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Ok. But I just want to kindly remind that A2 has a forward middle. It deos give you a sense of restricted soundstage. But that's an illusion. You'd better listen to a well recorded symphony to test it.


 

 Oh I prefer the A2 midrange by a mile and a half. But in terms of which one feels larger, objectively speaking its the Havi. But the A2 does not feel restricted to me. The Havi soundstage while feeling larger, does feel a tad artificial at times. The A2 has a more natural soundstage like the VE Duke. A natural and more realistic soundstage doesn't have to expand in all directions for miles knawamsayin?
  
 The Havi has a thinner midrange but the newer tuning apparently beefs up the midrange so lets see


----------



## audioxxx

Guys these tips are the best, I have tried many different ones, but these Phillips tips create the best sound and comfort for me. They for some reason bring out the best bass.

 Give them a go I just ordered 2 more packs in medium.

eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251455352309&alt=web


----------



## Mr Trev

redjohn456 said:


> Surprisingly its still in Limbo. Customs only had it for 2 days and released it. They dont know where it is. Canada post says they dont know where it is and that customs has it. Both are calling the other a liar so.......... I will pray that it just pops up lol. They did the same with the Titan 1 eh. Lost for a month and it just shows up in my mailbox :/    Canada post in a nut shell


 
 Hmmm. Looks like one of our public servants might've gotten an early christmas


----------



## Tom22

The Axgio Sprint Earphones has definitely taken me by surprised because i did not have high hopes for a bluetooth earphone under $50...
  
 but i came away very happy with its performance!
  
 Anyone else gave bluetooth earphones a shot? What are your thoughts about the growing bluetooth trend?
  
 Enjoy my review!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/axgio-sprint-sound-isolating-sport-stereo-bluetooth-4-1-headphone-adjustable-memory-wire-security-fit-design-ipx4-sweat-proof-8h-battery-life-apt-x-wireless-earbuds-earphone-earpiece-headset-with-mic-black/reviews/14349


----------



## RedJohn456

mr trev said:


> Hmmm. Looks like one of our public servants might've gotten an early christmas


 

 Nah they are probably running a Canada Post Review Tour with their employees. I suspect they will be posting impressions and reviews any day now. I would imagine that this is them while listening to it


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Oh I prefer the A2 midrange by a mile and a half. But in terms of which one feels larger, objectively speaking its the Havi. But the A2 does not feel restricted to me. The Havi soundstage while feeling larger, does feel a tad artificial at times. The A2 has a more natural soundstage like the VE Duke. A natural and more realistic soundstage doesn't have to expand in all directions for miles knawamsayin?
> 
> The Havi has a thinner midrange but the newer tuning apparently beefs up the midrange so lets see


 
  That's my point.  An intimate middle does make the soundstage sound restricted. So you may need to listen to large work orchestra to test its soundstage. A2 does do a wonderful job for vocal. As its website on Taobao claimed, it’s designed for pop and vocal.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Duke review is up, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-the-duke/reviews/14350


----------



## CoiL

audioxxx said:


> Guys these tips are the best, I have tried many different ones, but these Phillips tips create the best sound and comfort for me. They for some reason bring out the best bass.
> 
> Give them a go I just ordered 2 more packs in medium.
> 
> eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251455352309&alt=web


 
 Aren`t those same tips that come with most KZ IEM`s ?


----------



## Tranman409

audioxxx said:


> Guys these tips are the best, I have tried many different ones, but these Phillips tips create the best sound and comfort for me. They for some reason bring out the best bass.
> 
> Give them a go I just ordered 2 more packs in medium.
> 
> eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251455352309&alt=web


 
  
 Could you link specifically to the medium packs? I tried looking through their shop for that particular tip but couldnt find it. I would have no use for small size tips. thanks


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> Aren`t those same tips that come with most KZ IEM`s ? :rolleyes:




They are very different if you look at the photos's on the previous page of the **** k3k you can see they are much wider, and better quality.
 Those inside neck sleeves stretch easy on the kz and the sound is very different from those sort, they are also not as comfortable. Completely different I would say.



tranman409 said:


> Could you link specifically to the medium packs? I tried looking through their shop for that particular tip but couldnt find it. I would have no use for small size tips. thanks




 That shop used to sell just the different sizes only, but now you have to send a message to her through eBay,(I just did it a few days ago) asking her to send your specific size if you know your size.
 It's always good to buy one s,m,l pack, see which fits best.
 I have found medium is different in every brand, but this medium is spot on for me. They will change all your iem's in a fantastic way.


----------



## CoiL

audioxxx said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Aren`t those same tips that come with most KZ IEM`s ?
> ...


 
 Hmmm... they do seem to have wider bore. Then they are probably those but different color: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141721545729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&rmvSB=true&clk_rvr_id=893821896051&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true
  
 Yes, medium tips of those are very good (blue ones)! Best medium size tips I`ve had for those IEM`s that doesn`t need deep ear-channel insertion, like KZ ANV (I usually use smallest tips with all other IEMs). I should buy them also in red to separate channels by color.
  
 Btw, don`t forget to post Your impressions about tips in tip-rolling thread!


----------



## audioxxx

I also recieved these blue tips in medium, and their medium is more like small it doesn't fit me.
 However quality is looking good, so I ordered the large size, I will report back if their as good as the Phillips generic tips above.

eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141721545729&alt=web


----------



## CoiL

Just a reminder... here is tip-rolling/IEM modification thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/726229/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread
  
 Lets keep it alive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Btw, I also just bought those red ones You linked before. Will share feedback when I get them.


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> Hmmm... they do seem to have wider bore. Then they are probably those but different color: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141721545729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&rmvSB=true&clk_rvr_id=893821896051&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true
> 
> Yes, medium tips of those are very good! Best medium size tips I`ve had for those IEM`s that doesn`t need deep ear-channel insertion, like KZ ANV (I usually use smallest tips with all other IEMs). I should buy them also in red to separate channels by color.
> 
> Btw, don`t forget to post Your impressions about tips in tip-rolling thread!



 The bores seem to be slightly different shape on back lip, but almost identical in shape, but the red is slightly wider, at the bore, also the silicon outer is softer and easier to squeeze on the red. 
 It would be cool to have the same tips in red/blue tho for left and right.


----------



## CoiL

audioxxx said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... they do seem to have wider bore. Then they are probably those but different color: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141721545729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&rmvSB=true&clk_rvr_id=893821896051&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true
> ...


 
 Then they might be possibly even better for ANV than blue ones. Thanks for sharing impressions.


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> Just a reminder... here is tip-rolling/IEM modification thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/726229/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread
> 
> Lets keep it alive!
> 
> Btw, I also just bought those red ones You linked before. Will share feedback when I get them.




Yeah I'll be there..

Also good thinking on the deeper insertion, the smaller blue blue ones do good thing's for the wood YINJW that need deep insertion..


----------



## CoiL

For wood yinjw (2014) I found these tips best (non-translucent smallest white): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Compatible-With-MDR-EX-Series-Ear-Bud-Gel-Tips-Various-Colours-x-6-Pieces-/272024112783?var=&hash=item3f55e68e8fm9vMOGs2hPY7R9OAWZ2_vEA
  
 So far softest wide-bore small silicones I have. Ultra comfy!


----------



## audioxxx

^I have some of these, they are very soft.(came with a digital radio) I'll give them a try on the YINJW.


----------



## CoiL

Note - white ones are different from coloured ones! I have also red and orange/yellow ones from same seller but they are not exactly same quality, material and shape as white ones.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just had an extended listen last night to the Rock Zircons after not listening to them for about 2-3 weeks.
  
 ARE THEY AUDIOPHILE?
  
 Hell no.
  
 ARE THEY AN ENJOYABLE LISTEN?
  
 10 to the 13th power %
  
 If you haven't Heard these, Spring for the Big Money and GET a pair. You WILL be rocking. Last time I had this much fun I was naked.
  
 Best $13 or so I've _*ever*_ spent on earphones.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Just had an extended listen last night to the Rock Zircons after not listening to them for about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ARE THEY AUDIOPHILE?
> 
> ...


 
 Agreed!  I really missed them while I was awaiting replacements from Amazon.  Got the replacements in a few days ago.  Hope, these don't short out like the other ones did.  Got to give a thumbs up to the Amazon vendor (nevermore-cn) that replaced them beyond 30 days.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Just had an extended listen last night to the Rock Zircons after not listening to them for about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ARE THEY AUDIOPHILE?
> 
> ...


 

 Stop it, all I can say (to AliExpress) is.............please hurry up oh please hurry up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL If I'm reading my orders right at Ali they just left China on the 25th


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Agreed!  I really missed them while I was awaiting replacements from Amazon.  Got the replacements in a few days ago.  Hope, these don't short out like the other ones did.  Got to give a thumbs up to the Amazon vendor (nevermore-cn) that replaced them beyond 30 days.


 





 You were naked Too?
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> You were naked Too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Of course!!! Along with 2 beautiful blondes and 1 fiery redhead in a jacuzzi!!!


----------



## HiFiChris

... and then you woke up.


----------



## joemama

twinacstacks said:


> Just had an extended listen last night to the Rock Zircons after not listening to them for about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ARE THEY AUDIOPHILE?
> 
> ...


 

 NOW I'm wondering what would happen if I listened to these al fresco.


----------



## Skullophile

My impressions of my LZ-A2.

I've only been listening for 90 minutes and did a quick A & B with my T-Peos H300.
I ordered them off the big commerce site with $22 express shipping option and they took 5 working days to arrive.
These have a nice thick note presentation, much thicker than H300. This creates the impression that H300 is more detailed.
Could be due to the different way the H300 seems to its use crossovers (A2 does sound like it has a BA and dynamic down low). There is zero bass bleed with H300 and it creates a thinner And colder sounding mid and high.
I wouldn't say A2 have bass bleed but taller bass notes. The bass notes are presented behind and with the midrange. This makes for a very
fun, natural, layered sound. Whereas the H300 appears more detailed with a more extended and sometimes sibilant high end. The A2 soundstage seems wider but not as tall due to the highs. Soundstage is very large with A2 and the thick note presentation
Is fun and at the same time details are there, just a little cloudier than H300. Technical levels seem similar but the A2 is more musical and less clinical.

Very, very impressed so far truly dope on a string, a top tier performer and a wonderful hybrid sounding like a hybrid should. With bass it's super power no complaints at all. Nothing lacking
and hard to put down.


----------



## Podster

joemama said:


> NOW I'm wondering what would happen if I listened to these al fresco.:basshead:



Or while drinking a fresca, either one works


----------



## peter123

The review of my all time favorite IEM is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/14356


----------



## yangian

skullophile said:


> My impressions of my LZ-A2.
> 
> I've only been listening for 90 minutes and did a quick A & B with my T-Peos H300.
> I ordered them off the big commerce site with $22 express shipping option and they took 5 working days to arrive.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the comparison.
 More listening and comprison, through Meridian Explorer, I just found A2's sound is almost "the same" as IE800 in every facet. The maker Lao Zhong did tell me A2 was tuned according to IE800. On the other hand, this make me admire Sennheiser more! With single DD, it can achieve 3way BA+DD's sound, amazing!!!
  
*If you like IE800 from reviews, listen mainly to vocal/pop, and don't want to pay that much, buy A2!*


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> My impressions of my LZ-A2.
> 
> I've only been listening for 90 minutes and did a quick A & B with my T-Peos H300.
> I ordered them off the big commerce site with $22 express shipping option and they took 5 working days to arrive.
> ...


 

 glad you're liking it   Sound stage really opens up with wide bore tips, tip rolling might give you best results. And awesome impressions btw. For the price it is REALLY hard to beat imo


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> glad you're liking it   Sound stage really opens up with wide bore tips, tip rolling might give you best results. And awesome impressions btw. For the price it is REALLY hard to beat imo


 

 John, what's wide bore tips? Thanks.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> John, what's wide bore tips? Thanks.


 


 Wide diameter tips. Wider than the stock A2 tips atleast. Am using the tips from the JVC Xtreme Xplosive iems. Fits my ears better than the JVC Spiral dots, which are also similar but expensive


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Wide diameter tips. Wider than the stock A2 tips atleast. Am using the tips from the JVC Xtreme Xplosive iems. Fits my ears better than the JVC Spiral dots, which are also similar but expensive


 

 Oh, I see. Thank you. Will try it.


----------



## RedJohn456

Listening to the Venture Electronics Duke now out of the LH Geek Out V2. Still the best iem I have in my collection in terms of pure detail, accuracy and trueness to life. Using the Havi foam tips with then. They sound spine chillingly good


----------



## bbish

Hey guys I need some advice. I have been ordering different types of earbuds from this seller on Aliexpress she is really good and I can't recommend her enough. I was wondering which ear buds I should get next what do you guys think the link to her store is
http://aliexpress.com/store/1825606 which do you recommend I get? Thank you bradley


----------



## pwoznic

bbish said:


> Hey guys I need some advice. I have been ordering different types of earbuds from this seller on Aliexpress she is really good and I can't recommend her enough. I was wondering which ear buds I should get next what do you guys think the link to her store is
> http://aliexpress.com/store/1825606 which do you recommend I get? Thank you bradley


 

 I ordered two of the Senfers from that seller last month and I just got them today finally. The FYI look like clones of other IEMs (3003 and 800) and so far they are pretty good, but need some break-in..one has pretty harsh highs. I may get others though..those Zircon look interesting, as well as the KZ's. I am comparing them to my Klipsch X10s that are so flimsy that may break soon (but I love their bass for my metal/hard rock).
  
 What kind have you ordered from that seller so far?


----------



## RedTwilight

Hm does anyone happen to be able to compare the LZ A2 to the Trinity Delta? Since they're both hybrids, I'm wondering if they sound more similar than different.


----------



## peter123

redtwilight said:


> Hm does anyone happen to be able to compare the LZ A2 to the Trinity Delta? Since they're both hybrids, I'm wondering if they sound more similar than different.




I should be able to do it tomorrow the latest. 

My guess is that they'll sound quite different from each other but we'll know for sure soon enough


----------



## RedTwilight

peter123 said:


> I should be able to do it tomorrow the latest.
> 
> My guess is that they'll sound quite different from each other but we'll know for sure soon enough


 
  
 Much appreciated, thanks. =)


----------



## peter123

redtwilight said:


> Much appreciated, thanks. =)


 
 Just got notice that I missed the delivery of the LZ A2's but I'll be able to pick them up at my local post office this afternoon


----------



## andione1983

Ordered some dzat dr-20, some audio sence tx10,and KZ ed9 to try with my fiio x1.


----------



## CADCAM

Ordered the KZ HDS1 and it may be the best sounding sub $10 hp I've heard. Super comfortable as well!


----------



## Hisoundfi

cadcam said:


> Ordered the KZ HDS1 and it may be the best sounding sub $10 hp I've heard. Super comfortable as well!


+1, the cable sucks but the sound is amazeballs


----------



## bbish

pwoznic said:


> I ordered two of the Senfers from that seller last month and I just got them today finally. The FYI look like clones of other IEMs (3003 and 800) and so far they are pretty good, but need some break-in..one has pretty harsh highs. I may get others though..those Zircon look interesting, as well as the KZ's. I am comparing them to my Klipsch X10s that are so flimsy that may break soon (but I love their bass for my metal/hard rock).
> 
> What kind have you ordered from that seller so far?


I've got the mulas and the kzs are on there way. What do you think about the KZed9 and the DXZAT DR20 ? And how do you like the seller?


----------



## pwoznic

bbish said:


> I've got the mulas and the kzs are on there way. What do you think about the KZed9 and the DXZAT DR20 ? And how do you like the seller?


 
 I don't know enough about them to be honest. I'm a noob to the IEM world (I've only owned Klipsch and cheap Philips in the past). For KZ's I wanted to buy the A2s, but this seller does not have them (I thought they did grr). The DXZAT DR20 look intriguing though.. hmm..


----------



## bbish

pwoznic said:


> I don't know enough about them to be honest. I'm a noob to the IEM world (I've only owned Klipsch and cheap Philips in the past). For KZ's I wanted to buy the A2s, but this seller does not have them (I thought they did grr). The DXZAT DR20 look intriguing though.. hmm..


Yea I really like the DZAT DR20 has anybody had them before?


----------



## CADCAM

hisoundfi said:


> +1, the cable sucks but the sound is amazeballs


 
 Yea the cable does move around a bit...it's springy and rubbery. Not a huge issue with me as I'm sitting in a comfy chair with a laptop.
 If these had a good cable they would be even better.


----------



## pwoznic

I cannot figure out how to use these earhooks with the 3003s. LOL Does anyone have pics of how to use them? haha
  
 Not sure if I need more caffeine or what to figure this out!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Braniwavz S3, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14360


----------



## ozkan

cadcam said:


> Ordered the KZ HDS1 and it may be the best sounding sub $10 hp I've heard. Super comfortable as well!




How does it compare to KZ ATE that you have?


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Just got notice that I missed the delivery of the LZ A2's but I'll be able to pick them up at my local post office this afternoon



 


Looking forward for your review.


----------



## CADCAM

ozkan said:


> How does it compare to KZ ATE that you have?


 
 Only heard HDS1 for a few but very different where ATE is dark and smooth, HDS1 is clean and detailed with good low end too.
  
 I think I'd take the HDS1 over ATE with the limited time so that says how good they came across but give me a few days with them. I liked the ED10 at first but now not so much.


----------



## yangian

LZ A2 is really good for vocal. It's so enjoyable to listen to Verdi's operas with A2, high resolution, warm, intimate, emotional vocal. Moreover, A2 emphasizes on subbass than midbass.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> LZ A2 is really good for vocal. It's so enjoyable to listen to Verdi's operas with A2, high resolution, warm, intimate, emotional vocal. Moreover, A2 emphasizes on subbass than midbass.




Yeah I agree that vocals are excellent and up front. 

I do think that mid-bass is also quite prominent though. It's borderline for what I like but very rarely crosses over. Just ever so slightly less mid-bass compared to the CKR10's and similar to the modded Delta's.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Yeah I agree that vocals are excellent and up front.
> 
> I do think that mid-bass is also quite prominent though. It's borderline for what I like but very rarely crosses over. Just ever so slightly less mid-bass compared to the CKR10's and similar to the modded Delta's.


 

 Cool, Peter. Expecting to comparison with Delta, Duke, and B3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yes, midbass quantity is plenty, but it depends on which one you'll compare with. I feel its subbass quantity is even more than IE800. Anyway, a very tight and energetic midbass in a subbass "sea", I like it very much!


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Yeah I agree that vocals are excellent and up front.
> 
> I do think that mid-bass is also quite prominent though. It's borderline for what I like but very rarely crosses over. Just ever so slightly less mid-bass compared to the CKR10's and similar to the modded Delta's.




Hey Peter try 75 ohm adapter if you have one around you. It tames the mid-bass and add more sparkle and extention to the treble. CKR9LTD definitely shines with that adapter.


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> Hey Peter try 75 ohm adapter if you have one around you. It tames the mid-bass and add more sparkle and extention to the treble. CKR9LTD definitely shines with that adapter.



 


What's the adapter? Where to get it? Yeah, A2 are too sensitive, too easy to push, the same as my IE80. And though sound quality of IE80 cannot level to A2, but I still like to listen to symphony with 80. 80 is the same easy to drive and have real problem of midbass. So I want to try the adapter.


----------



## peter123

redtwilight said:


> Much appreciated, thanks. =)






Ok, first two things :

1. My Delta's are modded with tape over the back vents and a very small hole poked in them with a needle. 

2. I've only got a couple of hours on the LZ A2's so far.

To begin with these two are more similar than I expected but there's still obvious differences.

The Delta's has slightly better soundstage width while the A2's has better depth. 

The overall presentation on the modded Delta's are quite airy while the A2's are more intimate and fuller sounding. 

Vocals are more forward on the A2's. Despite of this female vocals comes across as very similar on the two, maybe with s slight advantage to the Delta's, while the fuller signature on the A2's gives male voices more weight and a better texture. 

Subbass impact and depth is pretty similar but the A2's has more controlled bass. Mid-bass impact and presence is also very similar but the A2's bass is tighter and faster. 

The treble presentation is very similar on them. 

Take it for what it is: quick and dirty initial impressions


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Hey Peter try 75 ohm adapter if you have one around you. It tames the mid-bass and add more sparkle and extention to the treble. CKR9LTD definitely shines with that adapter.




Thanks for the suggestion! I've played around quite a bit with my 75ohms adapter with varying results. Some IEM's change for the better, some for the worse while yet others sound exactly the same. As for the Ltd's I didn't notice any significant difference but YMMV


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Ok, first two things :
> 
> 1. My Delta's are modded with tape over the back vents and a very small hole poked in them with a needle.
> 
> ...


 

 How about separation and imaging compared to B3?


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> How about separation and imaging compared to B3?




The overall soundsignature of them are so completely different that I find it hard to compare them. Spontaneously I feel as if the B3's is bettet but the wife came home so out goes the IEM's


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> The overall soundsignature of them are so completely different that I find it hard to compare them. Spontaneously I feel as if the B3's is bettet but the wife came home so out goes the IEM's


 

 I know B3 is your lover, so you oponion on this is not convincing to me.
 Anyway, just compare their separation and imaging, including soundstage if you like. Nothing else. No as if. Take a few minites to AB them. Thanks!


----------



## ozkan

yangian said:


> ozkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Peter try 75 ohm adapter if you have one around you. It tames the mid-bass and add more sparkle and extention to the treble. CKR9LTD definitely shines with that adapter.
> ...


 
  
 I used original Etymotic p to s converter cable and I could hear significant differences. However the results may not be the same one every IEM as Peter stated. e.g. MK5 didn't benefit from 75 ohm adapter cable only decreased the sound.


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> I used original Etymotic p to s converter cable and I could hear significant differences. However the results may not be the same one every IEM as Peter stated. e.g. MK5 didn't benefit from 75 ohm adapter cable only decreased the sound.


 

 Ok. So where can I get the adapter? Thanks.


----------



## ozkan

yangian said:


> Ok. So where can I get the adapter? Thanks.


 
  
 http://www.etymotic.com/er38-24.html


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> http://www.etymotic.com/er38-24.html


 

 Thanks! That expensive!


----------



## ozkan

You can check Ebay. There are cheaper versions that might work for you. Not %100 sure about the sound though.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Etymotic-Headphones-Earphones-ER4P-ER4S-75-Ohm-Convertor-Cable/271193304830?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33873%26meid%3D186598e3eaf24fa4b3c0ae6742e9da1d%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D271320560335
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/291329605627


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> You can check Ebay. There are cheaper versions that might work for you. Not %100 sure about the sound though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Etymotic-Headphones-Earphones-ER4P-ER4S-75-Ohm-Convertor-Cable/271193304830?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33873%26meid%3D186598e3eaf24fa4b3c0ae6742e9da1d%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D271320560335
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/291329605627


 
 I've got the second one of those, works like a charm


----------



## Hisoundfi

RHA S500i, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-s500i-ultra-compact-in-ear-headphone/reviews/14362


----------



## DJScope

hisoundfi said:


> RHA S500i, Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-s500i-ultra-compact-in-ear-headphone/reviews/14362


 
  
 Bro! That's 3 reviews in succession. Stop making us all look bad!


----------



## Podster

djscope said:


> Bro! That's 3 reviews in succession. Stop making us all look bad!




There is no stopping him man, he's part of the "review Machine"


----------



## DJScope

podster said:


> There is no stopping him man, he's part of the "review Machine"


 
  
 Thanks to Vince, I've reached my "rating limit for the day". LOL. I couldn't even give Twister the thumbs up...


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> You can check Ebay. There are cheaper versions that might work for you. Not %100 sure about the sound though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Etymotic-Headphones-Earphones-ER4P-ER4S-75-Ohm-Convertor-Cable/271193304830?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33873%26meid%3D186598e3eaf24fa4b3c0ae6742e9da1d%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D271320560335
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/291329605627


 

 Thank you!


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> I've got the second one of those, works like a charm


 
 Great. I'll try


----------



## andione1983

I'm trying to find a review on the lker i1? Any thoughts on these 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> There is no stopping him man, he's part of the "review Machine"


 





 I'm betting his Ol' Lady isn't happy about him sitting up all night doing reviews either....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> I'm betting his Ol' Lady isn't happy about him sitting up all night doing reviews either....
> 
> TWIN




Well I'm betting she' not 'Ol


----------



## Skullophile

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32470373681.html

Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## yangian

skullophile said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32470373681.html
> 
> Anyone know anything about these?


 
  
 Forget about it at this price: http://world.taobao.com/item/40775475879.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.0.0.DsnTso
 Here is a most useful review. In sum, no better than HD580. So why buy it at this price?
  不愧是动铁，高音延伸和解析都和580有一拼甚至要超越。相比之下，低频 无论是下潜还是量感就都要逊色很多。当然，拿一个用了十几年、海绵套都换过两副的老耳机和一个没煲开的新机说事不公平。但是，对于100个小时之后的低频 效果能否达到满意的效果，还是让我担心不已。 佩戴舒适性还是不如580，可能是我还没习惯吧。耳机模具和做工都不错，木纹也挺漂亮，赞一个。我不是什么发烧友，相对音质，可能对音乐性也就是听感追求 得多些。如果耳机煲开，听new age 和爵士能达到580的9成水平就超值了。毕竟，才一千多，要求也不能无限度的高。回头煲开了，再做回评。
  2015年07月25日 15:32 颜色分类:第三版正式版

有用 (0)
 
  

 [追加评论]连 续煲机一百多小时，现已初现实力:上半身信息量很大，钢琴泛音更为丰富迷人，没有最初的生涩。低音下潜和量感明显增加，虽然和580比不了，但是比没煲前 强很多。我主要听jazz和new age,器乐居多，人声偶尔也听，已然足够。我的580是97年一千多购入的爱尔兰产的老古董，已答应我弟弟拿到日本翻新。换个灵敏度高阻抗低的能够偶尔 走街用的替代品当务之急，目前来看，这个6动铁1动圈应该很适合。今天晚上闲来无事把爱华XP7便携CD机拿出来听了下。好家伙，安桥 reference2第四首草鞋是船把我吓到，分离度太**好了，细节惊人，DSL只需要开到1级，低音弹性那个好啊，爱华的老机器推力真好！原来580 只有台式和801能推动，爱华差不多有几年看不到我，再次派上用场，惊喜！经一番挑选，准备入手dx90配合新耳机。支持换电池，足够小巧轻便到放进口 袋，就是不知道能否推好新耳机。本人不是发烧友或金耳朵，不敢点评太多，只能凭自己喜好和经验判断， 一千出头买到这种素质的耳机，足够惊喜！


----------



## Skullophile

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32500397924.html

How about these?


----------



## bbish

skullophile said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32500397924.html The seller is good I don't know about the earbuds
> 
> How about these?


----------



## hellfire8888

China Twin Driver !! VJJB


----------



## andione1983

Dual driver lker i1,or vjjb v1, or audiosense v2-MIX4? Thoughts.... Or should I buy all lol

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## DJScope

The budget king is here! 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk/reviews/14367


----------



## Arty McGhee

djscope said:


> The budget king is here!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk/reviews/14367


 
 been using these at work for about a week 
 much better than the yuin pk3 for a fraction of the price


----------



## peter123

skullophile said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32500397924.html
> 
> How about these?




I've got a pair on their way. Will probably be two more weeks before I get them though


----------



## hellfire8888

. My kz dt3 arrived!


----------



## Judge Buff

Does anyone have any information on these earphones or the company (****)? I just bought them because I was intrigued by the obvious double port ie800 form, the use of an MMCX connector and the silver wire option. 
  
 Out of the box, they sound incredibly clean and detailed without becoming thin or too analytical. It's got a very nice, balanced presentation, with a decent low end, in a spacious 3D soundstage. I'm going to burn them in and then probably do a comparison to my new TT POD T2Es...
  
 Any info would be appreciated. I kinda feel like I've stumbled upon a well-kept secret...
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html


----------



## yangian

judge buff said:


> Does anyone have any information on these earphones or the company (****)? I just bought them because I was intrigued by the obvious double port ie800 form, the use of an MMCX connector and the silver wire option.
> 
> Out of the box, they sound incredibly clean and detailed without becoming thin or too analytical. It's got a very nice, balanced presentation, with a decent low end, in a spacious 3D soundstage. I'm going to burn them in and then probably do a comparison to my new TT POD T2Es...
> 
> ...


 

 Occured at this thread before. No impressive review till now. Looking forward to your impression.


----------



## redfx

yangian said:


> Ok. So where can I get the adapter? Thanks.


 
 I have two Dunu impedance-adaters 75&150 Ohm: https://www.google.com/search?hl=ru-RU&ie=UTF-8&source=boatbrowser&q=dunu+impedance+adapter
 And I see lowest price in Penon, but without brand: http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Inpedance-Plug


----------



## yangian

redfx said:


> I have two Dunu impedance-adaters 75&150 Ohm: https://www.google.com/search?hl=ru-RU&ie=UTF-8&source=boatbrowser&q=dunu+impedance+adapter
> And I see lowest price in Penon, but without brand: http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Inpedance-Plug


 

 Oh, thank you very much!


----------



## Hisoundfi

djscope said:


> Bro! That's 3 reviews in succession. Stop making us all look bad!


Baseball season is over for me, it's time to get back on my grind! 

Thanks buddy


----------



## audioxxx

judge buff said:


> Does anyone have any information on these earphones or the company (****)? I just bought them because I was intrigued by the obvious double port ie800 form, the use of an MMCX connector and the silver wire option.
> 
> Out of the box, they sound incredibly clean and detailed without becoming thin or too analytical. It's got a very nice, balanced presentation, with a decent low end, in a spacious 3D soundstage. I'm going to burn them in and then probably do a comparison to my new TT POD T2Es...
> 
> ...




I also have a pair of these on the way, could be a great little gem, I also like the mmcx connector, they can plug into my TRRS custom cable as well, without much fuss.
 I should have them soon, I will burn them in, and post my 2c.


----------



## CADCAM

Hey guys! Got the VE Monks in and they do sound really good but the fit is awful..and ideas on helping with the fit or earbud cover options?


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> Hey guys! Got the VE Monks in and they do sound really good but the fit is awful..and ideas on helping with the fit or earbud cover options?



Don't know about covers but wondering if Earhoox make anything for them


----------



## DJScope

hisoundfi said:


> Baseball season is over for me, it's time to get back on my grind!
> 
> Thanks buddy


 
  
 You make this sound like work.
  
  
  


cadcam said:


> Hey guys! Got the VE Monks in and they do sound really good but the fit is awful..and ideas on helping with the fit or earbud cover options?


 
  
 Come join in the VE Monk thread. I'm sure some people will have some ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/783669/venture-electronics-ve-monk-a-5-earbud-that-seriously-deserves-a-place-here


----------



## bithc19

hi guys, wondering if anyone have experience with GO COOL S2/S3 DAP?
 high sales in taobao, it use action chip 2127 and from the review there it sound good. need more point of view before i buy it 
  
 http://world.tmall.com/item/42787485227.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.bqP5qk&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
 http://world.tmall.com/item/520329790934.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.bqP5qk&sku_properties=5919063:6536025


----------



## Trapok

judge buff said:


> Does anyone have any information on these earphones or the company (****)? I just bought them because I was intrigued by the obvious double port ie800 form, the use of an MMCX connector and the silver wire option.
> 
> Out of the box, they sound incredibly clean and detailed without becoming thin or too analytical. It's got a very nice, balanced presentation, with a decent low end, in a spacious 3D soundstage. I'm going to burn them in and then probably do a comparison to my new TT POD T2Es...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


yangian said:


> Occured at this thread before. No impressive review till now. Looking forward to your impression.


 
  
 I have those with the silver cable and really it sound very good(I  prefer it against KZ ZN1 for some musical genre), I think people stay away from it cause it is not really a budget phone (more than 20$)


----------



## audioxxx

Alright, just got back from the post office to collect the **** DT2, out the box they sound terrible, like horrible terrible, but they don't have that 6 to 8 kHz screech sound like the k3k started with. They are on the burn in station and won't be used until they come good, if they ever do. I'll come back in while and report the DT2 burn in progression!

 The bass impact is much bigger on the DT2 (although boomy right now) and there's no need for the bass boost on the Sony radio, where the **** k3k need bass boost, IMO.
 I don't get it how people don't think burn in does not exists within DAP's and iem's, and actually try to convince you of it.

 They Must have a sh-t load of wax build up in their ears, or are half deaf!

 Especially when some engineer's that make some of these iem's recommend lengthy burn in.

 (It's a fact and not a disputable topic the changes are real and stated by makers of these products.)

 The build looks OK on the DT2, but not as nicely done as the **** k3k. 
 These k3k have really come along at 180hrs and sound very smooth now, I keep making the blue tac damper dab smaller and smaller, so either they have toned down the harsh 6 to 8khz peak during burn in, or I am getting used to the forward treble of the twfk BA'S without a damper. Either way they are very good iem's. And people need to give them at least 150hrs before judging them.
 Actually I think removing the damper in the design of the k3k's had lifted a vale from the sound now that would normally get clogged up in some filtering material. I'm enjoying the extra details, but I still need to do more comparison's to make a detailed review, (if I ever get around to doing it) but I think these are great value at $79.00 USD.


----------



## HraD2

cadcam said:


> Hey guys! Got the VE Monks in and they do sound really good but the fit is awful..and ideas on helping with the fit or earbud cover options?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/220938819454?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Arty McGhee

hrad2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220938819454?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 i've used that stuff, very comfy but my coworkers would say 
 how come you have bubble gum in your ears
 never got it to sound very good but worth a try


----------



## RedTwilight

hrad2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220938819454?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
  
 I had thought of that but seeing how the monk has so many openings on the back, I figured that it would just gum them up and affect the sound so didn't try it. These worked well for me however.


----------



## audioxxx

Just had quick listen 4 hrs in to burn in, what a difference already, I like these DT2 and these are very nice and sound smooth and balanced already, they are coming along nicely,the silver plated cable seems very well made for the extra $9. 
 Bass is very well done on these, just right, at least I can listen to these now, also a tip change over has helped a lot.
 These where delivered in 2 weeks from order.

Great seller:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Enhanced-DIY-IE800-IE80-IE8-HiFi-in-ear-Ceramic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Earbuds-with-microphone-remote/32436154757.html


----------



## CADCAM

djscope said:


> You make this sound like work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 will do!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Now How about These:
  
 http://www.carotone.it/en/shop/super-titta-earphone/
  
 Okay They are ORANGE and cool as hell looking. Anyone heard them yet?
  
 I mean it's worth every Penny just for the Name alone.
  
 My Bucket list actually DOES include having a pair of Super Tittas wrapped around my ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 All I would need is some 320kbps or High Res. Motorboat Soundtracks and I'd be all set.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Now How about These:
> 
> http://www.carotone.it/en/shop/super-titta-earphone/
> 
> ...


 

 I saw this brand several months back and have wondered myself if anyone has tried them yet, they just go ahead and give you a corresponding genre with each filter choice instead of a sound signature. They sure look like every Broncos fans dream headset though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  





Da Pod


----------



## Mr Trev

twinacstacks said:


> Now How about These:
> 
> http://www.carotone.it/en/shop/super-titta-earphone/
> 
> ...


 
 Worth it for the name alone


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> Worth it for the name alone


 

 Yes but they are "Itta Bitta Titta's", the SUPER must have something to do with their sound


----------



## CoiL

Quote:



coil said:


> audioxxx said:
> 
> 
> > coil said:
> ...


 
    Quote:



audioxxx said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... they do seem to have wider bore. Then they are probably those but different color: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141721545729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&rmvSB=true&clk_rvr_id=893821896051&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true
> ...


  


 Received those red ones You recommended and they are *exactly same* as those I got with KZ ED9 boxed version! Though, there was only one pair medium size like those inside KZ ED9 box (all my 3 ED9 orders had those included). They are good and my second choice for ANV but no good news for me.
 Those blue medium ones I mentioned before are still better for ANV imho. Also, blue ones have larger bore, more "tapered rocket-like" shape and silicone outer skirt is softer than red have. You must have different blue tips than on the link I shared.


----------



## aaDee

New confusion in budget headphones.
 KZ ZS1 or Rock Zircon or VE Monk


----------



## slowpickr

aadee said:


> New confusion in budget headphones.
> KZ ZS1 or Rock Zircon or VE Monk


 
 No confusion.  At those prices, just get them all!


----------



## aaDee

slowpickr said:


> No confusion.  At those prices, just get them all!


hmm...you are right probably.
But recently got Rock Mula. Puro iem 500 will be coming soon. Need to slow down the pace.


----------



## RedJohn456

aadee said:


> hmm...you are right probably.
> But recently got Rock Mula. Puro iem 500 will be coming soon. Need to slow down the pace.


 

 Since you have iems in your collection already, get the monk, at 5 dollars you wont believe how good it sounds.


----------



## RedTwilight

redjohn456 said:


> Since you have iems in your collection already, get the monk, at 5 dollars you wont believe how good it sounds.




I second and third this statement. Then hold off till Zen V2 at least. The scary thing about these elcheapo El Bueno things is that you don't feel the pinch when getting them, one day you look back and see 15 iems and 200 bucks or so.


----------



## aaDee

yea..I'm leaning towards Monk, just waiting for someone to compare them with Mrice/Baldoor E100.
 By the way the seller from whom I received Mula is ready to give some discount to me as he sent wrong color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He has ZS1, HDS1 and Zircon.


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Shozy Lancea portable DAC/Amp: http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-lancea-mini-dac-amplifier-24bit-192khz-for-android-ios-pc-iphone/reviews/14375


----------



## Podster

aadee said:


> New confusion in budget headphones.
> KZ ZS1 or Rock Zircon or VE Monk


 

 Hmm, not for me as they are 3 totally different headphones


----------



## JTLovesMusic

So they feel,look,fit and even sound better than the Sennheiser IE80. The catch is they cost about 55$, seems like these Oneplus Icons have a lot going for as a hifi earphone. The ad is really cringeworthy tho, looking forward to the impressions on the sound quality of them.


----------



## eaglearrow

jtlovesmusic said:


> So they feel,look,fit and even sound better than the Sennheiser IE80. The catch is they cost about 55$, seems like these Oneplus Icons have a lot going for as a hifi earphone. The ad is really cringeworthy tho, looking forward to the impressions on the sound quality of them.





 okay, u got my attention.. i'm listening.   they look super sexy.. hope they sound as good as they look. .


----------



## Judge Buff

audioxxx said:


> Just had quick listen 4 hrs in to burn in, what a difference already, I like these DT2 and these are very nice and sound smooth and balanced already, they are coming along nicely,the silver plated cable seems very well made for the extra $9.
> Bass is very well done on these, just right, at least I can listen to these now, also a tip change over has helped a lot.
> These where delivered in 2 weeks from order.
> 
> ...


 
 I've burned mine for ~30 hours and I've decided that I'm going to start listening now. These won't win any aesthetics contest for sexiest looking IEMs, as the MMCX connector is one of the most utilitarian devices I've ever seen...
  
 Sound-wise however, I'm putting my ie80s down for awhile. The only thing that could even be considered as negative is a touch of "shrill" on a couple of pieces with loud horn/brass parts. Bass is smooth and deep and doesn't bleed into the mids or overwhelm everything else. I love Spiral Dots for the seal I get. I got my DT2s for ~$53 shipped e-packet. Good stuff.


----------



## Judge Buff

So they feel,look,fit and even sound better than the Sennheiser IE80. The catch is they cost about 55$, seems like these Oneplus Icons have a lot going for as a hifi earphone. The ad is really cringeworthy tho, looking forward to the impressions on the sound quality of them.

 


Who's going to be selling them... and when?


----------



## Inszy

jtlovesmusic said:


> So they feel,look,fit and even sound better than the Sennheiser IE80. The catch is they cost about 55$, seems like these Oneplus Icons have a lot going for as a hifi earphone. The ad is really cringeworthy tho, looking forward to the impressions on the sound quality of them.




 So it's commercial...


----------



## stilleh

jtlovesmusic said:


> So they feel,look,fit and even sound better than the Sennheiser IE80. The catch is they cost about 55$, seems like these Oneplus Icons have a lot going for as a hifi earphone. The ad is really cringeworthy tho, looking forward to the impressions on the sound quality of them.




Oh ***... Shut up and take my money!!


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> Received those red ones You recommended and they are *exactly same* as those I got with KZ ED9 boxed version! Though, there was only one pair medium size like those inside KZ ED9 box (all my 3 ED9 orders had those included). They are good and my second choice for ANV but no good news for me.
> Those blue medium ones I mentioned before are still better for ANV imho. Also, blue ones have larger bore, more "tapered rocket-like" shape and silicone outer skirt is softer than red have. You must have different blue tips than on the link I shared.



They must have flipped stock over on this batch of tips, the ones I recieved months back are very different to the ed9's stock tips from the box, can't win them all.

 I will check mine when they arrive.

 If they have changed stock over they should change the pics and description as well. These are being sold as "Phillips" tips, and that's the type they have been sending me.

"original Philips SHE9000 In-Ear Headphones silica gel sets "

 From the description on their eBay store.
eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251455352309&alt=web 

 Something went wrong.

I would question it. This is my 3rd order from them, they have been a very good seller's.
Unless the ed9's had some spare Phillips tips to get rid of. Who knows.


----------



## Martynas

> Who's going to be selling them... and when?



Oneplus net, no date yet 
Price is going to be 50$ US/50€ Eu

Specs
Type: In-ear
Impedance: 32 Ω
Driver Unit: 11mm, dynamic
Weight: 15g
Cable Length: 1.25m
In-Line Remote: Yes
Sound Pressure Level (SPL): 110 dB
Colors: Gold, Graphite
Connector: 3.5mm jack (straight)
Wire Core Material: Enamelled copper wire
Rated Power: 5mW
Coil Material: Copper-clad aluminum
Frequency Range: 20 – 20,000Hz
Total Harmonic Distortion (THD): <0.5%(1000Hz, 1mW)


----------



## audioxxx

judge buff said:


> I've burned mine for ~30 hours and I've decided that I'm going to start listening now. These won't win any aesthetics contest for sexiest looking IEMs, as the MMCX connector is one of the most utilitarian devices I've ever seen...
> 
> Sound-wise however, I'm putting my ie80s down for awhile. The only thing that could even be considered as negative is a touch of "shrill" on a couple of pieces with loud horn/brass parts. Bass is smooth and deep and doesn't bleed into the mids or overwhelm everything else. I love Spiral Dots for the seal I get. I got my DT2s for ~$53 shipped e-packet. Good stuff.




Got up early to check these, and on the zx2 these are sounding great for the money, really nice solid controlled bass, and great micro detail's in the sound, it's giving me the odd surprise in hidden detail within the very well balanced signature, I'm really impressed for the money. 
 Have to agree in looks department there very strange, almost odd. But on another positive the way they sit in your ear on an angle and not straight out, is an excellent idea.


----------



## CoiL

audioxxx said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Received those red ones You recommended and they are *exactly same* as those I got with KZ ED9 boxed version! Though, there was only one pair medium size like those inside KZ ED9 box (all my 3 ED9 orders had those included). They are good and my second choice for ANV but no good news for me.
> ...


 
 Yes, they are different than usual KZ stock tips and like I said I had only 1 pair of those in medium size in ED9 boxes, all others were usual dark-grey/red KZ tips.
  
 Can You please take a pic of them? Then I can see if seller sent me different tips than Yours.
 You can see my received ones on this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/726229/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread/30#post_11893731


----------



## audioxxx

The pics from bellows post are the tips I am referring to. Size medium from that eBay seller.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/19200_30#post_12021665


----------



## CoiL

audioxxx said:


> The pics from bellows post are the tips I am referring to. Size medium from that eBay seller.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/19200_30#post_12021665


 
 Then the seller sent me wrong tips. I bought from the link You shared. Will send message to seller.


----------



## audioxxx

Yeah for sure, bummer, I have 2 packs on the way


----------



## audioxxx

Maybe they sent the wrong ones by accident.


----------



## Judge Buff

audioxxx said:


> Got up early to check these, and on the zx2 these are sounding great for the money, really nice solid controlled bass, and great micro detail's in the sound, it's giving me the odd surprise in hidden detail within the very well balanced signature, I'm really impressed for the money.
> Have to agree in looks department there very strange, almost odd. But on another positive the way they sit in your ear on an angle and not straight out, is an excellent idea.


 
 Very comfortable over the ear or down... even if they do look like a piece of toilet plumbing. I get a great seal either way.


----------



## audioxxx

judge buff said:


> Very comfortable over the ear or down... even if they do look like a piece of toilet plumbing. I get a great seal either way.



Haha, toilet plumbing indeed, but it is ****, and they are willing to go where no company is willing to tread.

And I'm sure they are knee deap in it now. By the look of the k3k.

But these could become very very intresting if they improve over the next 150hrs, as it sounds right now I could listen to them daily for sure.


----------



## bbish

My review of the Rock mulas
http://www.head-fi.org/t/786154/chinese-headphone-review-form


----------



## fenodi

bbish said:


> My review of the Rock mulas
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/786154/chinese-headphone-review-form



Have you heard Awei es800m? Any comparison? It's quite good with only $6. Thanks.


----------



## bhazard

I got the LZ-A2 in today. Just like everyone who's tried them has said... they are fantastic. I might already like them better than the Titan 1.

The key to the sound is the extra bass boost over the Titans with no loss in clarity or bloat. It fits my sound signature preference perfectly.

The Titan may be slightly more resolving and more neutral, but this A2 is more engaging.

Only an hour in so a long ways to go.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I got the LZ-A2 in today. Just like everyone who's tried them has said... they are fantastic. I might already like them better than the Titan 1.
> 
> The key to the sound is the extra bass boost over the Titans with no loss in clarity or bloat. It fits my sound signature preference perfectly.
> 
> ...


+1000. I've been jamming them all day long. They are pretty incredible! I've been posting on them all day on the Lab. It's top tier sound for 90 bucks. That's insane!


----------



## bhazard

Finally, a high quality triple hybrid for less than $99. The LZ-A2 is what the TTPOD triple should have been.

I can finally not piss off everyone else on my train commute like I did with the semi open Titans. I think I found my new top tier daily driver.

It's like having a DN2000 without the harsh treble. Fantastic.


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> audioxxx said:
> 
> 
> > The pics from bellows post are the tips I am referring to. Size medium from that eBay seller.
> ...


 
 I feel so so so stupid now... the ones I received are ordered long time ago from aliexpress and not the ones I ordered from Your link!
 eBay seller also responded that maybe I made a mistake and he was right! 
  
 LMAO


----------



## bbish

coil said:


> Then the seller sent me wrong tips. I bought from the link You shared. Will send message to seller.



Hi!no I have not but I will be reviewing these:Zircon Rock, HDS1 kz, ED9 KZ, YINJW IE800 Wooden
Does anyone know about any of these?
And I ordered from the same seller!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

bhazard said:


> Finally, a high quality triple hybrid for less than $99. The LZ-A2 is what the TTPOD triple should have been.
> 
> I can finally not piss off everyone else on my train commute like I did with the semi open Titans. I think I found my new top tier daily driver.
> 
> It's like having a DN2000 without the harsh treble. Fantastic.




I think, if you can piss off people with your Titans on the train, you're just listening to them too loud... h34r:


----------



## audioxxx

coil said:


> I feel so so so stupid now... the ones I received are ordered long time ago from aliexpress and not the ones I ordered from Your link!
> eBay seller also responded that maybe I made a mistake and he was right!
> 
> LMAO




All is good, I thought you got them a little to fast, but then I figured you could be near China.

I think you will like them, all my other tips just gather dust now.


----------



## pwoznic

I decided to order a rock zircon, kz hds1, and dzat dr20 because why not.  I will probably get the A2 next.


----------



## CADCAM

pwoznic said:


> I decided to order a rock zircon, kz hds1, and dzat dr20 because why not.  I will probably get the A2 next.


 
 KZ HDS1 are excellent...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Never received my Zircons...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 not familiar with dzat dr20...


----------



## Hisoundfi

pwoznic said:


> I decided to order a rock zircon, kz hds1, and dzat dr20 because why not.  I will probably get the A2 next.


A2is definitely one of the best deals of the year. Price to performance level is off the charts.


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> A2is definitely one of the best deals of the year. Price to performance level is off the charts.


 
 Would you consider it an across the board upgrade to the Ostry KC06A?  How does the bass compare between the two?


----------



## Hisoundfi

slowpickr said:


> Would you consider it an across the board upgrade to the Ostry KC06A?  How does the bass compare between the two?


I would have to do an A-B compare to answer that. Unfortunately I'm not at home right now to do it. Going off of memory I would say yes. 

The things about the A2 that is incredible is their ability to have a meaty and extended bass response and still maintain incredible resolution and detail throughout all frequencies. The Treble is crisp and detailed without being harsh. I'd almost say they have a consumer friendly tuning but in combination with a level of resolution and separation that is world class.


----------



## peter123

The A2 has a lot going for it in my opinion, especially when price taken into consideration.

Good:
Bass quality
Bass quantity
Soundstage depth
Separation
Smooth

Not so good:
Soundstage width
Sounstage height
Details
Clarity
Treble extension

Still a seriously good $100 IEM band a very enjoyable non fatiguing listening experience.

Just my 2c


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> I would have to do an A-B compare to answer that. Unfortunately I'm not at home right now to do it. Going off of memory I would say yes.
> 
> The things about the A2 that is incredible is their ability to have a meaty and extended bass response and still maintain incredible resolution and detail throughout all frequencies. The Treble is crisp and detailed without being harsh. I'd almost say they have a consumer friendly tuning but in combination with a level of resolution and separation that is world class.


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> The A2 has a lot going for it in my opinion, especially when price taken into consideration.
> 
> Good:
> Bass quality
> ...


 
  
 A little contradictory regarding the details and clarity.  But, I think these would be right up my alley.  Planning to purchase the A2s when some of my other HPs sell (unless of course you guys start hyping something better between now and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> A little contradictory regarding the details and clarity.  But, I think these would be right up my alley.  Planning to purchase the A2s when some of my other HPs sell (unless of course you guys start hyping something better between now and then  ).




Lol, I hear you 

I'd guess it depends what you compare it to. Also for being such a warm sounding IEM the clarity and details are good just not on the level of the CKR10's that's also a warm sounding iem 
but also double the price. That's why I say it's still extremely good value for money.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> The A2 has a lot going for it in my opinion, especially when price taken into consideration.
> 
> Good:
> Bass quality
> ...


 
 You can use a large bored tips to get larger soundstage width. A2 is not extreme detail. But it's very details already. You need to give your reference to compare, Peter. You are the first person to say complain its clarity. Still, please give reference, or more explanation of why you think so. 
 A2's tremble somehow is similar to UE600. There no harsh at all, not that crisp, but bright enough. The compensation is a very excellent vocal. Basically, A2 emphasizes middle and low.
  
 Sorry, Peter. I just feel your comments is a little but misleading. Please give your references for comparison. Let me ask just one question: did you compare all those aspects with one single phone or did you give the above conclusion with the coparison of different phones with each one has the best quality in a single or a few aspects? If later, that's unfair!! If former, please specify the phone. Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

The detail is there on the A2. Since it doesn't emphasis treble it can seem like some resolution and detail may be lost, but running through my Pulse Infinity and V2+ shows that there is still plenty there.
  
 This is the first IEM with a consumer oriented bass boost tuning that I've experienced to have enough detail and clarity to satisfy us discerning head-fi'ers.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

cadcam said:


> KZ HDS1 are excellent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 KZ HDS1 are excellent indeed


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> You can use a large bored tips to get larger soundstage width. A2 is not extreme detail. But it's very details already. You need to give your reference to compare, Peter. You are the first person to say complain its clarity. Still, please give reference, or more explanation of why you think so.
> A2's tremble somehow is similar to UE600. There no harsh at all, not that crisp, but bright enough. The compensation is a very excellent vocal. Basically, A2 emphasizes middle and low.
> 
> Sorry, Peter. I just feel your comments is a little but misleading. Please give your references for comparison. Let me ask just one question: did you compare all those aspects with one single phone or did you give the above conclusion with the coparison of different phones with each one has the best quality in a single or a few aspects? If later, that's unfair!! If former, please specify the phone. Thanks!


 

 Chill bro, Peter has been comparing to his other iems like the CKR10 as he stated before. He's pretty experienced with iems so he knows how to compare


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Chill bro, Peter has been comparing to his other iems like the CKR10 as he stated before. He's pretty experienced with iems so he knows how to compare


 

 No. It's only one facet. I mean the whole lists, what he claimed "not good," I wonder those 5 lists are of no good are compared with one IEMs or with different IEMs. I don't say A2 is pefect. I do not want to hype A2. A2 is good at vocal, and its maker is very honest to say it's good for vocal and pop. Personally A2 is bot my main IEMs since I mainly listen to orchestra/symphonies. But we need to be fair. Only list "good" and "not good" without any detailed explanations is very misleading!
 I just want Peter to give more clarification.


----------



## yangian

bhazard said:


> The detail is there on the A2. Since it doesn't emphasis treble it can seem like some resolution and detail may be lost, but running through my Pulse Infinity and V2+ shows that there is still plenty there.
> 
> This is the first IEM with a consumer oriented bass boost tuning that I've experienced to have enough detail and clarity to satisfy us discerning head-fi'ers.


 

 True! I agree A2 is not a analytical phone, but definitely does not lack details. As in my reviews, there seems to be slightly less detailed of tremble compared to IE800, otherwise, I cannot hear any detectable less details compared to IE800. The most confused me is when Peter claim its clarity is not good. I really wonder what's his criterion and what's his reference to say A2 is not clear!


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> No. It's only one facet. I mean the whole lists, what he claimed "not good," I wonder those 5 lists are of no good are compared with one IEMs or with different IEMs. I don't say A2 is pefect. I do not want to hype A2. A2 is good at vocal, and its maker is very honest to say it's good for vocal and pop. Personally A2 is bot my main IEMs since I mainly listen to orchestra/symphonies. But we need to be fair. Only list "good" and "not good" with any detailed explanations is very misleading!
> I just want Peter to give more clarification.


 

 those are his initial impressions - mean to be that, initial without going into too many details. And the A2 IS my daily driver  Its not only good for vocal and pop. I use it for everything. Stock tips sound sub par so when you tip roll you find that the A2 works well with all genres imo.
  
 Just that you're coming across as aggressive and pushy (not your intention I am sure). Relax and let him do his thing


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> True! I agree A2 is not a analytical phone, but definitely does not lack details. As in my reviews, there seems to be slightly less detailed of tremble compared to IE800, otherwise, I cannot hear any detectable less details compared to IE800. The most confused me is when Peter claim its clarity is not good. I really wonder what's his criterion and what's his reference to say A2 is not clear!


 

 compared to something like the VE Duke the A2 is relatively lacking in detail but thats not saying much. Duke is one of the best when it comes to micro details so thats not an insult to the A2.
  
 A2 is detailed but does it in a way that it doesn't shove it all in your face, so its not fatiguing


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> You can use a large bored tips to get larger soundstage width. A2 is not extreme detail. But it's very details already. You need to give your reference to compare, Peter. You are the first person to say complain its clarity. Still, please give reference, or more explanation of why you think so.
> A2's tremble somehow is similar to UE600. There no harsh at all, not that crisp, but bright enough. The compensation is a very excellent vocal. Basically, A2 emphasizes middle and low.
> 
> Sorry, Peter. I just feel your comments is a little but misleading. Please give your references for comparison. Let me ask just one question: did you compare all those aspects with one single phone or did you give the above conclusion with the coparison of different phones with each one has the best quality in a single or a few aspects? If later, that's unfair!! If former, please specify the phone. Thanks!




Well, you're of course entitled to your opinion in the same way as I feel that I'm entitled to mine.

I haven't heard any IEM that doesn't have any weak points so if there's a problem that I share the weaker points (IN MY OPINION) of the A2's then so be it.

I still think they're an excellent value and I'd like to stress that what I've listed is its weaker point which doesn't mean that it suck in those areas but it's not their strongest area (I honestly thought that was pretty obvious but I guess some people want everything to be black or white).


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Well, you're of course entitled to your opinion in the same way as I feel that I'm entitled to mine.
> 
> I haven't heard any IEM that doesn't have any weak points so if there's a problem that I share the weaker points (IN MY OPINION) of the A2's then so be it.
> 
> I still think they're an excellent value and I'd like to stress that what I've listed is its weaker point which doesn't mean that it suck in those areas but it's not their strongest area (I honestly thought that was pretty obvious but I guess some people want everything to be black or white).


 

 Understand Peter. I just hope you give the reference points. When you wrote good or not good, you must have some references in your mind, right? I hope you list those reference IEMs. That's it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks.


----------



## Grayson73

Where to buy the LZ-A2 for USA?


----------



## yangian

grayson73 said:


> Where to buy the LZ-A2 for USA?


 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.wRRlMI&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_5,searchweb201560_9


----------



## peter123

peter123 said:


> Lol, I hear you
> 
> I'd guess it depends what you compare it to. Also for being such a warm sounding IEM the clarity and details are good just not on the level of the CKR10's that's also a warm sounding iem
> but also double the price. That's why I say it's still extremely good value for money.







redjohn456 said:


> compared to something like the VE Duke the A2 is relatively lacking in detail but thats not saying much. Duke is one of the best when it comes to micro details so thats not an insult to the A2.
> 
> A2 is detailed but does it in a way that it doesn't shove it all in your face, so its not fatiguing







yangian said:


> Understand Peter. I just hope you give the reference points. When you wrote good or not good, you must have some references in your mind, right? I hope you list those reference IEMs. That's it.  Thanks.


----------



## Grayson73

Someone needs to make a dedicated thread on the LZ-A2!


----------



## Grayson73

You guys did it.  I ordered the LZ A2 mic version for $85 shipped with $5 coupon and $2 seller coupon.  They also have a $3 coupon that I used and wasted when I cancelled that order.
  
 The mic version is only $2 more so I figured why not.
  
 I have high hopes that I'll like this more than my Tenore.  I haven't bought an IEM in a long time.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> You guys did it.  I ordered the LZ A2 mic version for $85 shipped with $5 coupon and $2 seller coupon.  They also have a $3 coupon that I used and wasted when I cancelled that order.
> 
> The mic version is only $2 more so I figured why not.
> 
> I have high hopes that I'll like this more than my Tenore.  I haven't bought an IEM in a long time.




I hope you'll like them. Honestly it's an IEM that it's very hard not to like


----------



## yangian

grayson73 said:


> Someone needs to make a dedicated thread on the LZ-A2!


 

 I make one:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1


----------



## RedJohn456

grayson73 said:


> You guys did it.  I ordered the LZ A2 mic version for $85 shipped with $5 coupon and $2 seller coupon.  They also have a $3 coupon that I used and wasted when I cancelled that order.
> 
> The mic version is only $2 more so I figured why not.
> 
> I have high hopes that I'll like this more than my Tenore.  I haven't bought an IEM in a long time.


 

 Thats awesome! Cant wait to read your impressions   They really are something special. Greater than the sum of its parts in terms of sonics. Just to give a heads up, using something akin to the JVC Spiral Dots really opens up the sound, I am using something like the Spiral Dots but a bit softer. Really benefits from a wide bore tip and the low end tightens up noticeably when amped well imo.


----------



## leobigfield

redjohn456 said:


> Thats awesome! Cant wait to read your impressions   They really are something special. Greater than the sum of its parts in terms of sonics. Just to give a heads up, using something akin to the JVC Spiral Dots really opens up the sound, I am using something like the Spiral Dots but a bit softer. Really benefits from a wide bore tip and the low end tightens up noticeably when amped well imo.


 
  
 Are you using the ortofon tips? Or those KZ wide bore tips?


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> Are you using the ortofon tips? Or those KZ wide bore tips?


 

 Am using regular non spiral dot JVC tips. I think I got them from an old pair of JVC Xtreme xplosive iem I have. They are soft and wide bore.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sidy DM4, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-miss-dm4-super-bass-hifi-metal-dynamic-in-ear-headphones-earphones-for-phone-black-with-microphone/reviews/14391


----------



## sodesuka

hisoundfi said:


> Sidy DM4, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Thanks for this. Now I know I will also avoid this one, not currently looking for bass-heavy IEM.


----------



## Ulti

Just received my Auglamour R8:
  

  
 More pictures here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784675/introducing-auglamour-ag-r8/15#post_12039038
  
 I wish the fit was better, quite hard to get a good seal - especially in my weird right ear. They did provide some foam tips but I'm generally not a fan of them. Just using the large tips for now although I normally use medium. 
  
 Sound quality seems decent without any A/Bing. Guitars and vocals sound amazing. Sub-bass seems to be almost non existent though but not sure if that's due to the seal. Detail and clarity seem good but not amazing. Accessories, packaging and build quality is amazing for ~$30 though.


----------



## leobigfield

They look downright amazing!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Macaw RT-10, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-rt-10-interchangeable-panel-hifi-earphones/reviews/14393


----------



## bbish

My video review of the mulas
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IF2S_AHUwx8


----------



## Hisoundfi

Torque Audio t096z review, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/torque-audio-t096z/reviews/14394


----------



## AGmR

Hello , Can please suggest to me earphone for gaming but cheap about 20 to 30USD I saw this KZ ZS1 and ZN1 is those good or there's better?


----------



## DJScope

agmr said:


> Hello , Can please suggest to me earphone for gaming but cheap about 20 to 30USD I saw this KZ ZS1 and ZN1 is those good or there's better?




The VE Monk has amazing soundstage and imaging performance. I've used it for gaming and it is absolutely immersive to say the least. Probably the best you get in that price range.


----------



## CADCAM

djscope said:


> The VE Monk has amazing soundstage and imaging performance. I've used it for gaming and it is absolutely immersive to say the least. Probably the best you get in that price range.


 
 I got the Earhoox for my Monk's and they do help them feel more stable in my ear but highs are a little too much at times and I miss the red foam stock donuts. What do you think about those foam covers that cover the whole front and trying to put the Earhoox's over them?


----------



## DJScope

cadcam said:


> I got the Earhoox for my Monk's and they do help them feel more stable in my ear but highs are a little too much at times and I miss the red foam stock donuts. What do you think about those foam covers that cover the whole front and trying to put the Earhoox's over them?


 
  
 Those were the first ones I tried and I don't care for them that much; they dampen the treble which leads to worse imaging and clarity. The donut foams is where it's at. Most people swear by the Heigi foam donut, which I don't have. But I will be getting some in time.


----------



## RedJohn456

djscope said:


> Those were the first ones I tried and I don't care for them that much; they dampen the treble which leads to worse imaging and clarity. The donut foams is where it's at. Most people swear by the Heigi foam donut, which I don't have. But I will be getting some in time.


 

 +1 I rock the Monk commando or Doughnut foam depending on the situation. The Hiegi ones sound better to me than the stock ones but ymmv. A full cover foam ruins the tonal balance imo, to me I like the leaner presentation of the commando monk


----------



## bhazard

Has anyone tried this 4 BA IEM from the seller of the LZ-A2 yet?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Yinling-K3-4-Unit-Balanced-Armature-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphone-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Has anyone tried this 4 BA IEM from the seller of the LZ-A2 yet?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Yinling-K3-4-Unit-Balanced-Armature-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphone-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html


 

 @Peter123 purchased one I think he should be receiving his any day now


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Has anyone tried this 4 BA IEM from the seller of the LZ-A2 yet?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Yinling-K3-4-Unit-Balanced-Armature-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphone-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html


 
  
 Haven't pulled the trigger, yet!......there's been mixed reviews here in China on these. I'll just wait for 'Peter123's' review. Hopefully, he'll shine some light on these.
  


redjohn456 said:


> @Peter123 purchased one I think he should be receiving his any day now


 
  
 I look forward to 'Peter123's' review.


----------



## 1clearhead

Who ever owns the *KZ-ED11 *(not the ED10's, since they lack details ontop), try doing this......
  
 Slap the Rock Zircon tips onto the ED11's and *VOILA!!! *...."You got epic sounding ED11's!"
  
 They have all the idealistic sound signature of the Zircon's, but with great open and transparent details ontop!
  
 Don't take my word for it.....just try it!!!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

For bargain hunters to consider:


----------



## DJScope

oopswrongplanet said:


> For bargain hunters to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Get it bro!!! It's worth it! xD


----------



## peter123

Ausdom M08 review for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m08-bluetooth-4-0-stereo-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling-black-with-silver/reviews/14402


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> The A2 has a lot going for it in my opinion, especially when price taken into consideration.
> 
> Good:
> Bass quality
> ...


 

 Good looking out 'Peter123'. I'm actually looking for more IEM's with the "Not so good" signature that you posted here.
  
 These look interesting.......hoping they have a similar signature to my K3003.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.85.mEVzTo&id=521388978434&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.SMQo2o&id=521815481390&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead That second pair you linked look like something from Astrotec.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Has anyone tried this 4 BA IEM from the seller of the LZ-A2 yet?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Yinling-K3-4-Unit-Balanced-Armature-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-HIFI-Headphone-Fever-Vocal-se535-DIY/1825606_32500397924.html


 
  
  


redjohn456 said:


> @Peter123 purchased one I think he should be receiving his any day now


 
 Yes, I've got them coming. They were marked as shipped yesterday and apparently I choosed $30 DHL shipping so they'd better arrive fast


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead That second pair you linked look like something from Astrotec.


 
  
 Yup! It looks like they're using the same housing.


----------



## kamoteFX

Sub for lz a2


----------



## RedJohn456

My portable set up today was the FiiO X7--> LZ A2. I love love how the A2 sounds. My daily driver at this point. If it broke would buy another pair without hesitation.
  
 Ultimate trio imo
  
 - LZ A2
 - Havi B3 Pro 1
 - VE Duke
  
 Covers all the bases and then some!


----------



## DJScope

redjohn456 said:


> My portable set up today was the FiiO X7--> LZ A2. I love love how the A2 sounds. My daily driver at this point. If it broke would buy another pair without hesitation.
> 
> Ultimate trio imo
> 
> ...


 
  
 Whats the A2 signature?


----------



## bhazard

djscope said:


> Whats the A2 signature?


 
 Boosted bass, forward mids with guitars and vocals, smooth but not recessed treble. Very balanced and exceptionally clear throughout the frequency range. Has the best bass I've heard in a hybrid by far without cloaking any of the other frequencies.


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> Boosted bass, forward mids with guitars and vocals, smooth but not recessed treble. Very balanced and exceptionally clear throughout the frequency range. Has the best bass I've heard in a hybrid by far without cloaking any of the other frequencies.


 
  
 Kinda like the Fidue A65 if you've heard it?


----------



## yangian

bhazard said:


> Boosted bass, forward mids with guitars and vocals, smooth but not recessed treble. Very balanced and exceptionally clear throughout the frequency range. Has the best bass I've heard in a hybrid by far without cloaking any of the other frequencies.


 

 +1. Best bass!


----------



## fenodi

peter123 said:


> Yes, I've got them coming. They were marked as shipped yesterday and apparently I choosed $30 DHL shipping so they'd better arrive fast



And hoping they will pass custom since its shell would be something not good to be inspected


----------



## RedTwilight

bhazard said:


> Boosted bass, forward mids with guitars and vocals, smooth but not recessed treble. Very balanced and exceptionally clear throughout the frequency range. Has the best bass I've heard in a hybrid by far without cloaking any of the other frequencies.


 
  


djscope said:


> Kinda like the Fidue A65 if you've heard it?


 
  
 AUGHHH I LOVE THAT SIG! Gahhhhhh... *slaps hands repeatedly


----------



## peter123

fenodi said:


> And hoping they will pass custom since its shell would be something not good to be inspected




I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean?


 

 the iem shells look like bullets hehe


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> the iem shells look like bullets hehe




Ha ha, thanks for explaining Tamal


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, thanks for explaining Tamal


----------



## RedTwilight

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean?


 
  
 Probably that you might face some frisking at customs due to their resemblance to a bullet cartridge.
  
 Edit: Whoops I'm slow.


----------



## Romis

redjohn456 said:


> My portable set up today was the FiiO X7--> LZ A2. I love love how the A2 sounds. My daily driver at this point. If it broke would buy another pair without hesitation.
> 
> Ultimate trio imo
> 
> ...


 
 How does A2 compare to Havi..? I`m in dilemma what next to buy, a good set of IEM`s or xduoo x3.


----------



## peter123

romis said:


> How does A2 compare to Havi..? I`m in dilemma what next to buy, a good set of IEM`s or xduoo x3.




What source are you going to use them with?


----------



## RedTwilight

romis said:


> How does A2 compare to Havi..? I`m in dilemma what next to buy, a good set of IEM`s or xduoo x3.


 
  
 Haha this question seems to come up a lot. (I contributed to that number too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Romis

peter123 said:


> What source are you going to use them with?


 
 Mainly with Ipod Video 5.5 (Rockboxed) - Cmoy amp w/LM4562. Also straight out of Ipod and HTC M7, Sansa Clip.
 I think should upgrade DAP first..? I mean, SQ of Xduuo X3 is way better than Ipod`s (even with a Wolfson chip)?


----------



## peter123

romis said:


> Mainly with Ipod Video 5.5 (Rockboxed) - Cmoy amp w/LM4562. Also straight out of Ipod and HTC M7, Sansa Clip.
> I think should upgrade DAP first..? I mean, SQ of Xduuo X3 is way better than Ipod`s (even with a Wolfson chip)?




Not necessarily. The reason why I asked is because the Havi's are notoriously hard to drive. The only phone I've been able to get a good performance with them on is the M7 (at about 3/4 of full volume) so that should give you an idea.

The soundsignature of these two is quite different. The A2's has an overall fuller sound with more bass presence. The bass quality is excellent but the presentation is more intimate compared to the Havi's. The Havi's has a better soundstage width and better separation but has less bass presence and are a lot harder to drive.

Both have excellent soundstage depth and layering. Detials ans clarity is also quite similar.


----------



## farisq

hisoundfi said:


> A few impressions I can share on the Macaw RT-10.
> 
> The sound reminds me of the ZA Duoza. Creamy and smooth with clean but not harsh treble. Good Dynamics and sub bass extension.
> 
> ...


 

 how does it compare to say Havi B3 and KC06A?


----------



## audioxxx

How good does this look for the money!
This is getting better by the week.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html

Has anyone got them, any good?

 I am tempted to give them a go.

I figure if I don't like them, I can reuse the drivers in my own DIY job.


----------



## HiFiChris

audioxxx said:


> How good does this look for the money!
> This is getting better by the week.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html
> ...


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/781399/audio-pai-audio <- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Imho definitely worth the money.


----------



## audioxxx

hifichris said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/781399/audio-pai-audio <-
> 
> Imho definitely worth the money.




Good stuff @HiFiChris!
 I think I'll give them a go, do they have a tuning damper, or is it a open port design?


----------



## HiFiChris

@audioxxx 
  
 Dual bore design with a dedicated tuning filter in each acoustic tube.


----------



## audioxxx

Thank's @HiFiChris I think I'll try them next.

I am really digging these **** k3k hybrids, after a few hundred hours the chumpy bass is sweet as from the dynamic drivers.
 If only they would do a 4 way like the mr3 but with a a single dynamic driver for bass.

I think it's around the corner, can't wait, I am ready for it...


----------



## peter123

YINJW DIY IE800 (gotta love that name ):
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/yinjw-diy-ie800/reviews/14409


----------



## 1clearhead

audioxxx said:


> Thank's @HiFiChris I think I'll try them next.
> 
> I am really digging these **** k3k hybrids, after a few hundred hours the chumpy bass is sweet as from the dynamic drivers.
> If only they would do a 4 way like the mr3 but with a a single dynamic driver for bass.
> ...


 
  
 I love the way it does soundstage. It might not be the widest, but is some of the most immersive signatures I've ever heard in my collection with great details.


----------



## audioxxx

1clearhead said:


> I love the way it does soundstage. It might not be the widest, but is some of the most immersive signatures I've ever heard in my collection with great details.



Yeah, when you get used to having those BA's so close to you're ear drum with no damper (the sound and resolution is at the edge of being force fed into your brain)

 The guitars and vocals just shine, it took a while for me to grow accustomed to the signature, but now can't stop listening. Everything else I havesounds dull in comparison.


----------



## 1clearhead

audioxxx said:


> Yeah, when you get used to having those BA's so close to you're ear drum with no damper (the sound and resolution is at the edge of being force fed into your brain)
> 
> The guitars and vocals just shine, it took a while for me to grow accustomed to the signature, but now can't stop listening. Everything else I havesounds dull in comparison.


 

 +1


----------



## Grayson73

How does **** K3003 compare to LZ-A2?  They're about the same price.


----------



## bavinck

I am in on the smsl m8 drop on massdrop right now. Any other dacs that would be better price/preformance ratios that you guys know about? Looking for something transparent, with good details. Will be paired with my Gustard H10, but the x12 is out of my price range right now.


----------



## 1clearhead

grayson73 said:


> How does **** K3003 compare to LZ-A2?  They're about the same price.


 

 Many here are saying that the LZ-A2 are fun and bassy, but I like my vocals and details to shine.....that would be the K3003. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The GranVela URBANFUN sounds similar to the description of the LZ-A2, but with excellent details!
  
 Here are some picks and links.....can't go wrong with these at their price.
  




  
 Check out some links.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.0UkDCH&id=520261761280&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HiFi-Earphones-Granvela-Reg-URBANFUN-Dual-Driver-In-ear-Headphones-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-Dynamic-Earbuds/32440739060.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.1.4xtYhE&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gemtune-Urbanfun-Hifi-Earphones-Dual-driver-In-ear-Headphones-Hybrid-Balanced-A-/121771427854?hash=item1c5a24880e:g:EyUAAOSwiLdWB6BZ
  
http://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Granvela-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Smartphones/dp/B010FRQIMG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446573509&sr=8-1&keywords=granvela+urbanfun


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> Many here are saying that the LZ-A2 are fun and bassy, but I like my vocals and details to shine.....that would be the K3003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I wouldnt classify them as fun and bassy. They are rather hifi sounding but with good bass as well (quality bass).


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Many here are saying that the LZ-A2 are fun and bassy, but I like my vocals and details to shine.....that would be the K3003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nothing impressive reviews on Taobao.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Nothing impressive reviews on Taobao.


 

 Really? You must not be on the same page, 'cause the reviews speak for themselves.


----------



## bavinck

Is there a very detailed iem you guys know about that excels for the same price as A2? Did some searching and found VE Duke, but that is more than I would like to spend.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Really? You must not be on the same page, 'cause the reviews speak for themselves.


 

 Actually, bad reviews on Taobao.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bavinck said:


> Is there a very detailed iem you guys know about that excels for the same price as A2? Did some searching and found VE Duke, but that is more than I would like to spend.


What's your threshold for bass? 

The Macaw GT-100s is pretty incredible and has three settings for bass


----------



## bavinck

hisoundfi said:


> What's your threshold for bass?
> 
> The Macaw GT-100s is pretty incredible and has three settings for bass


 
 Thanks. As long as the bass is not too boomy I LOVE bass. I ordered the A2s last night and figured I could also try something more detailed in comparison.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Actually, bad reviews on Taobao.


 

 Use some "Google translator", then you won't keep making assumptions.....
  
*Chinese:*
 非常满意！！开神很亮，声音饱满但不臃肿，声音干净，低频量感足够，高频是亮点，超赞！！远超本包那些所谓秒杀千元耳机的所谓原装IE80单元的二货。
  
*English:*
 Very satisfied! ! God opened very bright, full sound but not bloated, sound and clean, sufficient sense of low volume, high frequency is a bright spot, fabulous! ! This package two goods far exceeds those so-called so-called original IE80 unit spike thousand headphones.
  
 taobao link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.MVAA0t&id=520261761280&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
  
 .....Even at Amazon they're rated high. Assumptions doesn't help anybody here.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Use some "Google translator", then you won't keep making assumptions.....
> 
> *Chinese:*
> 非常满意！！开神很亮，声音饱满但不臃肿，声音干净，低频量感足够，高频是亮点，超赞！！远超本包那些所谓秒杀千元耳机的所谓原装IE80单元的二货。
> ...




Like the assumption that the Urbanfun and the LZ A2's sound similar and perform at the same level


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Use some "Google translator", then you won't keep making assumptions.....
> 
> *Chinese:*
> 非常满意！！开神很亮，声音饱满但不臃肿，声音干净，低频量感足够，高频是亮点，超赞！！远超本包那些所谓秒杀千元耳机的所谓原装IE80单元的二货。
> ...


 
  
 Yes, Amazon's reviews are all five stars. But there are ~250 reviews on Taobao. Why you only mention one good review? Why you don't mentions so many bad reviews? Even for the review you post here, it only compare to those so-called "good" DIY products. What's the point?
 Can you read Chinese? I'm very frustrate if you can.


----------



## destrozer

1clearhead said:


> Use some "Google translator", then you won't keep making assumptions.....
> 
> *Chinese:*
> 非常满意！！开神很亮，声音饱满但不臃肿，声音干净，低频量感足够，高频是亮点，超赞！！远超本包那些所谓秒杀千元耳机的所谓原装IE80单元的二货。
> ...


 
*Chinese:*
红配绿，赛狗屎，哈哈！！还未煲开，声音有点刺耳，人生简直不能听，希望以后会好点。虽说是圈铁耳机，但毕竟价格摆在这里，圈铁的衔接不是很好，可能也是技术限制。做工不错，盒子略高端～～～
  
*English:*
Red with green, race dog feces, ha ha! ! Yet open burning, the sound a little harsh, life simply can not hear, I hope the future will be better. Although it is a ring of iron headphones, but after the price put in here, the iron ring of convergence is not very good, it may also be technical limitations. Good workmanship, the box a little high ~ ~ ~
  
  
There is no assumption. You just wanted to paint the ideal picture for yourself.
And Amazon review, really? If you gonna trust people who own Beats Studio and are looking to buy the Solos, then sure, trust their reviews.


----------



## yangian

destrozer said:


> *Chinese:*
> 红配绿，赛狗屎，哈哈！！还未煲开，声音有点刺耳，人生简直不能听，希望以后会好点。虽说是圈铁耳机，但毕竟价格摆在这里，圈铁的衔接不是很好，可能也是技术限制。做工不错，盒子略高端～～～
> 
> *English:*
> ...



 


Let me translate this, it's not that long.
Red with green, it's ****! haha!! Hasn't been fully burned, sound tends to be harsh. Vocal is too ugly to listen to. Hopefully it could get better after burn-in. Though it's a DD+BA phones, its price is pretty low, so it (the reason why it's so bad) might be due to technical limitation. Hardware quality is good, the box is pretty good.


----------



## r2muchstuff

Some thoughts I had a while back on the Urban Fun & others:
  
 Post 30507 of the Discovery Thread.
  
 "Having myself a Hybrid shoot out.

 The computer is tied up copying 146 GB via Dapper to FiiO X1, so spent the evening and most of the night comparing the Bette Hybrid 8mm, UrbanFun and the Sidy DGS 100. All have over 100 hours of play time.

 First I tip rolled to find what, at that moment, appeared as the best fit/sound for each.

 Source: iPod Classic 7th > AlgoRythem Solo-R > JDS Labs C5 (2nd version) on Low gain, no base boost
 Music: Classic Rock, Blues and Folk in Apple Lossless

 Winner: All three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bette - balanced with mids forward - guitars and vocals sound great - bass is least of the three & highs lack detail compaired to the others. However, without comparisons the signiture works.

 UrbanFun - more bass and more sparkle than Bette - mids just right to balance it all out

 Sidy - bass and more bass yet has a balancing sparkle - mids the most recessed of the three

 Extended listening to each and they all sound good, ears and brain adjust and each satisfies in its own way. If I had to choose just one, right now, it would be the UrbanFun, tomorrow could be different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. YMMV"
  
  
  
 Update, I now have the i.Valux 10mm (Bette?) and find it more to my enjoyment than the other three.  However the Urban Fun are a fun listen now and then   YMMV
  
 r2


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/522706824710.html
  
 Anyone seen these? 30 dollar hybrids..


----------



## RedJohn456

r2muchstuff said:


> Some thoughts I had a while back on the Urban Fun & others:
> 
> Post 30507 of the Discovery Thread.
> 
> ...


 

 the i.valux is more enjoyable in what way?  I'm a sucker for good mids and it might be to my taste. Btw, I think you should give the LZ A2 a shot if you get a chance. No joke, they are really enjoyable!
  
 Whats the best place to get the i.valux 10mm?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I don't know about the i.valux models but I've been telling people about the 10mm Bette F3 (original) for some time now. Awesome earphone.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

redjohn456 said:


> the i.valux is more enjoyable in what way?  I'm a sucker for good mids and it might be to my taste. Btw, I think you should give the LZ A2 a shot if you get a chance. No joke, they are really enjoyable!
> 
> Whats the best place to get the i.valux 10mm?


 
 I've got mine from Ali, here is link.
  
 My impression are v.similar to what Twin was saying about Bette's, I reckon they are same phones, different brand.


----------



## r2muchstuff

redjohn456 said:


> the i.valux is more enjoyable in what way?  I'm a sucker for good mids and it might be to my taste. Btw, I think you should give the LZ A2 a shot if you get a chance. No joke, they are really enjoyable!
> 
> Whats the best place to get the i.valux 10mm?


 
 RJ486,
  
 The i Valux have slightly more upfront mids, better sparkle and less mid bass thus to me more overall balance  However, the UrbanFun are close on mids and sparkle.  They just add more bass which, when not in a direct comparison, settles into an overall good signature.  I can go with either, but the i Valux have my attention lately.  
  
 r2


----------



## r2muchstuff

RJ456,
  
 I forgot,
  
 I got mine from US Amazon seller - Tobetter.
  
My Trinity Delta just arrived and KZ HDS1 are shipped or I would have already ordered the LZ A2.  I need to catch up on listening to current sets before I order More, or not
  
r2


----------



## RedJohn456

r2muchstuff said:


> RJ486,
> 
> The i Valux have slightly more upfront mids, better sparkle and* less mid bass* thus to me more overall balance  However, the UrbanFun are close on mids and sparkle.  They just add more bass which, when not in a direct comparison, settles into an overall good signature.  I can go with either, but the i Valux have my attention lately.
> 
> r2


 
  
 The bolded part is quite important to me, coupled with the upfront mids and better sparkle is painting a nice picture of the i.valux   Will look more closely into it thank you


----------



## RedJohn456

r2muchstuff said:


> RJ456,
> 
> I forgot,
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, good to enjoy your current gear first and foremost and there is no guarantee that the LZ A2 might be necessarily more enjoyable that your current gear as well! Thanks for the link, I would rather deal with Amazon than AE to save shipping time


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> The bolded part is quite important to me, coupled with the upfront mids and better sparkle is painting a nice picture of the i.valux   Will look more closely into it thank you


 






 RJ I've been telling you about the Bettes for a while.....
  
 They actually are VERY good.
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> RJ I've been telling you about the Bettes for a while.....
> 
> They actually are VERY good.
> 
> ...


 

 Well the 8mm ones you told me, from all impressions seemed more bassy then I would like. However the 10mm seem to be a bit less bassy if I am right? I will be honest, I didn't really pay them any attention until the A2 blew my socks off. 
  
 So I am curious to see what else I haven't given a shot might do the same


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


yangian said:


> destrozer said:
> 
> 
> > *Chinese:*
> ...


 

 I guess the statement above saids it all. You really sound like your just here to hit on everyone....and your lack of English doesn't help you. You should focus on giving positive feedbacks on what's interesting for all of us to look out for. Gosh, you even hit on 'Peter123's' opinions like if you weren't satisfied with what others have to say or felt opinionated about. You argued the fact and he was nearly stating that he's heard finer details from the IEM stash he carries, then you turn around and agree with someone elses statement that you really got them because of the "bass impact". Trolling is the last thing on everybody's mind. You need to get your priorities straight, or you're going to end up getting this thread closed because of your inadequate comments and nonsense like the one you've written above. Rest assure, you're not helping anyone like this. Stay focused, and just have fun. As others here commented......chill!


----------



## r2muchstuff

I now have the Bette 8mm and the i Valux 10mm,  Later I will comment on the two.  It has been a few weeks since I compared them and I want to re listen to them before I comment.  
  
 Busy for a while now but will try and get to them prior to bed time.
  
 r2


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> I guess the statement above saids it all. You really sound like your just here to hit on everyone....and your lack of English doesn't help you. You should focus on giving positive feedbacks on what's interesting for all of us to look out for. Gosh, you even hit on 'Peter123's' opinions like if you weren't satisfied with what others have to say or felt opinionated about. You argued the fact and he was nearly stating that he's heard finer details from the IEM stash he carries, then you turn around and agree with someone elses statement that you really got them because of the "bass impact". Trolling is the last thing on everybody's mind. You need to get your priorities straight, or you're going to end up getting this thread closed because of your inadequate comments and nonsense like the one you've written above. Rest assure, you're not helping anyone like this. Stay focused, and just have fun. As others here commented......chill!


 
  
 Because you are misleading. There are 247 reviews on Taobao.
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.MVAA0t&id=520261761280&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
 I do not want to say more. I do things according my conscience.


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> I guess the statement above saids it all. You really sound like your just here to hit on everyone....and your lack of English doesn't help you. You should focus on giving positive feedbacks on what's interesting for all of us to look out for. Gosh, you even hit on 'Peter123's' opinions like if you weren't satisfied with what others have to say or felt opinionated about. You argued the fact and he was nearly stating that he's heard finer details from the IEM stash he carries, then you turn around and agree with someone elses statement that you really got them because of the "bass impact". Trolling is the last thing on everybody's mind. You need to get your priorities straight, or you're going to end up getting this thread closed because of your inadequate comments and nonsense like the one you've written above. Rest assure, you're not helping anyone like this. Stay focused, and just have fun. As others here commented......chill!


 
  
  
 Hey you have the **** K3003 right? Whats the best place to get it? I am interested to see how well it compares to the LZ A2. Also wondering if anyone has both the LZ A2 and **** K3003 and can compare the two? thanks in advance! Would love to be able to compare the two for my A2 review.
  


r2muchstuff said:


> I now have the Bette 8mm and the i Valux 10mm,  Later I will comment on the two.  It has been a few weeks since I compared them and I want to re listen to them before I comment.
> 
> Busy for a while now but will try and get to them prior to bed time.
> 
> r2


 

 Thanks am looking forward to it  Found plenty of sellers on amazon so thats a good sign


----------



## B9Scrambler

In all this constant unrelenting talk of Bettes, Senfers, Puros, etc., you guys continue to overlook the simply awesome FXH30. Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> Hey you have the **** K3003 right? Whats the best place to get it? I am interested to see how well it compares to the LZ A2. Also wondering if anyone has both the LZ A2 and **** K3003 and can compare the two? thanks in advance! Would love to be able to compare the two for my A2 review.
> 
> 
> Thanks am looking forward to it  Found plenty of sellers on amazon so thats a good sign


 
  
 I would say taobao, since I'm in China. But, you can also try aliexpress......
  
 Aliexpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Earphones-Better-Than-IE800-IE80-Fever-HIFI-In-ear-Move/32447398881.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.9nQfD7&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
  
 Taobao
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.87.hSYMaS&id=45198639140&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  


b9scrambler said:


> In all this constant unrelenting talk of Bettes, Senfers, Puros, etc., you guys continue to overlook the simply awesome FXH30. Tsk tsk tsk.


 
  
 Choices, choices......I'm still trying to choose between FXH30, or FXH20. What's the efficiency on these? Do I need an amp? .....Do you have both?
  
 .....let me know. Thanks!


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> In all this constant unrelenting talk of Bettes, Senfers, Puros, etc., you guys continue to overlook the simply awesome FXH30. Tsk tsk tsk.


 
  
 aaaaannnnnddddd... an oldie but a goodie, the Ostry KC06A.  Still trying to find an IEM I like better.


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> aaaaannnnnddddd... an oldie but a goodie, the Ostry KC06A.  Still trying to find an IEM I like better.


 

 Are they better then the KC06? or just different signature?
  
 I heard the KC06, but never the KC06A. Can you give some com[arisons? Thanks!


----------



## slowpickr

1clearhead said:


> Are they better then the KC06? or just different signature?
> 
> I heard the KC06, but never the KC06A. Can you give some com[arisons? Thanks!


 

 I'm the opposite.  Never heard the KC06 so I can't compare them.  So far, I like the KC06As better than anything I have or have tried in the past.  This includes the Titan 1 (sold), ALI-CKR9LTDs and Puro IEM500 (returned).  Was supposed to get the Trinity Deltas today but the USPS screwed up.  Hopefully, I'll get them tomorrow.  Just love the bass, details, more forward vocals, and treble on the KC06As.  Also, love the fit.  Can just pop them in and forget about them.  With most other IEMs, one ear is always problematic.  Not so with the Ostrys.
  
 Edit:  Scrambler really has me interested in the FXH30s.  Also interested in the A2s if the Deltas turn out to be underwhelming.


----------



## r2muchstuff

I have now reacquainted myself with the Bette 8mm and compared them to the i Valux 10mm.
  
 I had a lot of description ready and then decided it is not worth the effort because it just boils down to,
  
 My Bette 8mm just su_k.  They sound like a cheap AM table radio compared to the i Valux 10mm.  The 10mm are balanced and full sounding with bass and sparkle.  The 8mm are all lower mids, little bass and no sparkle.  YMMV
  
 I tried many tips on the 8mm with no improvement, finally compared them with Auvio large tips on both.
 Source is FiiO X5ii no EQ & high gain.  Classic rock, blues and folk test tracks.
  
 r2


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead They're not the most efficient iem in the world, but a basic cell phone wouldn't have trouble driving them to an unsafe volume. ie. Amping not required. They run fine out of my old Nexus S and PS VITA for example, neither of which have powerful amps.

I haven't tried the FXH20...yet...but from what I gather they're the more balanced of the two. FXH30 has some serious bass to back up some lush (slightly recessed) mids and very detailed treble. Of course there is also that great decay and stupidly quick speed to back up their ability to handle some quick and complicated passages. In other words, the FXH30 is awesome and easily worth the 40-60 bucks you can find them at.


----------



## ajaxender

slowpickr said:


> I'm the opposite.  Never heard the KC06 so I can't compare them.  So far, I like the KC06As better than anything I have or have tried in the past.  This includes the Titan 1 (sold), ALI-CKR9LTDs and Puro IEM500 (returned).  Was supposed to get the Trinity Deltas today but the USPS screwed up.  Hopefully, I'll get them tomorrow.  Just love the bass, details, more forward vocals, and treble on the KC06As.  Also, love the fit.  Can just pop them in and forget about them.  With most other IEMs, one ear is always problematic.  Not so with the Ostrys.
> 
> Edit:  Scrambler really has me interested in the FXH30s.  Also interested in the A2s if the Deltas turn out to be underwhelming.


 
  
 I have KCO6A. Also Deltas and FXH-30, among others. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Deltas. FXH-30 might be a little bass light on first listen but they are very good and the bass comes in after a few hours (no burn in here, just normal listening).
  
 I prefer both to the Ostrys, although I still enjoy the Ostry sound. Fit doesn't work me as it does for you, which I'm glad about actually since they were the first I got from my growing collection and I might have stopped with them if they fit well.


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> I'm the opposite.  Never heard the KC06 so I can't compare them.  So far, I like the KC06As better than anything I have or have tried in the past.  This includes the Titan 1 (sold), ALI-CKR9LTDs and Puro IEM500 (returned).  Was supposed to get the Trinity Deltas today but the USPS screwed up.  Hopefully, I'll get them tomorrow.  Just love the bass, details, more forward vocals, and treble on the KC06As.  Also, love the fit.  Can just pop them in and forget about them.  With most other IEMs, one ear is always problematic.  Not so with the Ostrys.
> 
> Edit:  Scrambler really has me interested in the FXH30s.  Also interested in the A2s if the Deltas turn out to be underwhelming.


 
 Quote:


b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead They're not the most efficient iem in the world, but a basic cell phone wouldn't have trouble driving them to an unsafe volume. ie. Amping not required. They run fine out of my old Nexus S and PS VITA for example, neither of which have powerful amps.
> 
> I haven't tried the FXH20...yet...but from what I gather they're the more balanced of the two. FXH30 has some serious bass to back up some lush (slightly recessed) mids and very detailed treble. Of course there is also that great decay and stupidly quick speed to back up their ability to handle some quick and complicated passages. In other words, the FXH30 is awesome and easily worth the 40-60 bucks you can find them at.


 
 Quote:


ajaxender said:


> I have KCO6A. Also Deltas and FXH-30, among others. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Deltas. FXH-30 might be a little bass light on first listen but they are very good and the bass comes in after a few hours (no burn in here, just normal listening).
> 
> I prefer both to the Ostrys, although I still enjoy the Ostry sound. Fit doesn't work me as it does for you, which I'm glad about actually since they were the first I got from my growing collection and I might have stopped with them if they fit well.


 

 Thanks for the comments guys.....I'll take all the comments into consideration......really greatful!


----------



## NemesisQ

Was recommended to post here from another thread...and I'm glad I was as there seems to be a huge number of alternative IEMs I've never considered. I'm upgrading from Westone UM Pro 30s. I was comparing the 1964 Ears U3 vs the UM Pro 50....
  
 Is there anything here that I should consider as well? 
  
 My music preferences: newer music with a lot going on, female vocals, violins, drums, guitar, etc. A lot of trance/instrumental and BGM type music(Sawano Hiroyuki is my favorite composer). My ideal IEM has a focus on mid-range(vocals, violin) with similar bass to the Pro 30s(which make drum beats sound amazing), with greater extension in treble. I've heard really good things about 1964 Ears, was going to get the U3. I was budgeting for the $200-$700~ CAD range, but it seems like there are a lot cheaper options in this thread. 
  
 P.S. What about things like build quality and warranty?


----------



## RedTwilight

nemesisq said:


> Was recommended to post here from another thread...and I'm glad I was as there seems to be a huge number of alternative IEMs I've never considered. I'm upgrading from Westone UM Pro 30s. I was comparing the 1964 Ears U3 vs the UM Pro 50....
> 
> Is there anything here that I should consider as well?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1. My music preferences are similar to yours haha, I listen to a lot of Wagakki Band and Vocaloid covers with real instruments these days. Havi is very VERY open sounding with its thus far unparalleled soundstage (in this price range and quite a bit beyond), has fantastic imaging, separation and layering. Basically it was just about MADE for live music. It's also fairly neutral and balanced sounding with just a touch more in the mids which gives it that magical quality with female vocals. Some may find it a little thin or lacking in sub bass but I've loved it since I got it a year ago. Even with newer toys, I still find myself going back to the Havi every so often.
  

  

  
 (Yes I'm an unabashed fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Edit: Also, PSYREN!


----------



## stilleh

redtwilight said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1. My music preferences are similar to yours haha, I listen to a lot of Wagakki Band and Vocaloid covers with real instruments these days. Havi is very VERY open sounding with its thus far unparalleled soundstage (in this price range and quite a bit beyond), has fantastic imaging, separation and layering. Basically it was just about MADE for live music. It's also fairly neutral and balanced sounding with just a touch more in the mids which gives it that magical quality with female vocals. Some may find it a little thin or lacking in sub bass but I've loved it since I got it a year ago. Even with newer toys, I still find myself going back to the Havi every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 +1
  
 Havi B3 pro1 are something else. Been trying a lot of IEMs at HIFI stores lately and teh Havis have spoiled me bad. They just keep draging me further into it's domain and all theother IEMs I have are now collecting dust. 
  
 The thing about the Havis that is tricky for me is how tip dependent they are. Sound just changes soo drasticly if you don´t get them just right. The insertion is also fairly shallow (atleast for me) so I have  to push them quite far into my ears to get them to fit well. I now use Klipsch triple flanged tips which I push over the whole nozzle, right up to the shell. For me, this provides an excellent seal and the sound is just breathtaking paied with Fiio x5 and Oppo ha-2.


----------



## peter123

stilleh said:


> +1
> 
> Havi B3 pro1 are something else. Been trying a lot of IEMs at HIFI stores lately and teh Havis have spoiled me bad. They just keep draging me further into it's domain and all theother IEMs I have are now collecting dust.
> 
> The thing about the Havis that is tricky for me is how tip dependent they are. Sound just changes soo drasticly if you don´t get them just right. The insertion is also fairly shallow (atleast for me) so I have  to push them quite far into my ears to get them to fit well. I now use Klipsch triple flanged tips which I push over the whole nozzle, right up to the shell. For me, this provides an excellent seal and the sound is just breathtaking paied with Fiio x5 and Oppo ha-2.




+2. It's still one of my top 3 IEM's despite all the others coming in during the last two years


----------



## 1clearhead

nemesisq said:


> Was recommended to post here from another thread...and I'm glad I was as there seems to be a huge number of alternative IEMs I've never considered. I'm upgrading from Westone UM Pro 30s. I was comparing the 1964 Ears U3 vs the UM Pro 50....
> 
> Is there anything here that I should consider as well?
> 
> ...


 
 Hello NemesisQ,
  
 Welcome to the Chinese IEM thread created by 'bhazard' where you save lots of money, but somehow end-up broke the next day. The savings are really great here, but if you become addicted? You may have to join a separate rehabilitating thread 'till you become sober and actually get used to the money spent here. Yes, if you can survive on this thread, you can acomplish any buying and shopping spree.
  
 Your line-up looks high-end.....so, you may want to wait on 'Peter123's' review on these 4 speaker per-side BA Armature set-up. Hopefully, he'll send some links....
  
 Click on link below to take a closer look.....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.85.0tGjn0&id=520639074705&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 Or, choose to check-out some brands like Havi's, KZ's, Rock's, and so on and come back to this thread to give your genuine thoughts and Pro's and Con's....
  
 Havi's
http://www.head-fi.org/t/741221/havi-b3-pro-1-thread-2-0
  
 KZ's
http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread
  
 Rock's
http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread
  
 If anyone wants to add-on, go right ahead!
  
 Good Luck!


----------



## RedTwilight

1clearhead said:


> Hello NemesisQ,
> 
> Welcome to the Chinese IEM thread created by 'bhazard' where *you save lots of money, but somehow end-up broke the next day*. The savings are really great here, but if you become addicted? You may have to join a separate rehabilitating thread 'till you become sober and actually get used to the money spent here. Yes, if you can survive on this thread, you can acomplish any buying and shopping spree.
> 
> [SNIP]


 
  
 It's funny how totally true this line is.


----------



## audioxxx

The problem is they are all looking good and there are so many to try, (you could go broke trying them all) the problem is I can't buy them all, but if some how we can find those hidden gems as a collective.
 This pair is looking good 4 balanced armature's with a screw in damper,(maybe you can change the damper around) could be good, I also like that it doesn't look like a bullet.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Go-Pro-EHOSN-Dynamic-and-Armature-4-unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-SE535-DIY/32521380408.html


----------



## peter123

redtwilight said:


> It's *not even* funny how totally true this line is.


 
 Fixed that for you


----------



## 1clearhead

Well? Hopefully, we got "Bitcoins", if ever that's an option.


----------



## vegetaleb

Help me decide for a cheap sports solution to add to my LG G4:
 -Fiio E6 (to boost my Hifiman RE272)
 or
 -An Aukey B4 BT earphones?
 Both are in the 20-30$ range


----------



## JTLovesMusic

Product link : http://www.mi.com/quantie/
  
 Oh man xiaomi is definitely stepping up their IEM game this time, Single BA+DD IEM for the same 100yuan price as usual like the xiaomi pistons when they were released.
 They even developed a burn in app for the new IEMs, looking forward to the sound impressions on them. Hopefully it will sound better than its predecessors.


----------



## peter123

vegetaleb said:


> Help me decide for a cheap sports solution to add to my LG G4:
> -Fiio E6 (to boost my Hifiman RE272)
> or
> -An Aukey B4 BT earphones?
> Both are in the 20-30$ range


 
 You should check out the Axgio Sprint, they're the best Bluetooth option I've come across so far.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> Help me decide for a cheap sports solution to add to my LG G4:
> -Fiio E6 (to boost my Hifiman RE272)
> or
> -An Aukey B4 BT earphones?
> Both are in the 20-30$ range


 
  
 If you're willing to spend a little more, the Sony AS800AP can be found for around 40 USD online. Well built, waterproof, and they sound great.


----------



## slowpickr

jtlovesmusic said:


> Product link : http://www.mi.com/quantie/
> 
> Oh man xiaomi is definitely stepping up their IEM game this time, Single BA+DD IEM for the same 100yuan price as usual like the xiaomi pistons when they were released.
> They even developed a burn in app for the new IEMs, looking forward to the sound impressions on them. Hopefully it will sound better than its predecessors.


 
  
 Oh yeah, I'm interested in these.


----------



## AlecR

So these new Xiaomi earphones: when and where can we purchase them?


----------



## zaovuk

can someone help me to decide which earphones to buy? budget is $25-35 (aliexpress) 
 music that i listen is rock/pop, female vocals, drums, guitar 
 they look interesting > VSonic VSD1S , VSD2S ,Auglamour AG-R8


----------



## pwoznic

redjohn456 said:


> Hey you have the **** K3003 right? Whats the best place to get it? I am interested to see how well it compares to the LZ A2. Also wondering if anyone has both the LZ A2 and **** K3003 and can compare the two? thanks in advance! Would love to be able to compare the two for my A2 review.
> 
> 
> Thanks am looking forward to it  Found plenty of sellers on amazon so thats a good sign


 

 I've had my **** 3K3 for a couple weeks and I absolutely love it. I mostly play through my ipod classic (192kb-320kb for most of my music) and a FiiO E11 and it's wonderful! The bass is excellent and booming! I listen to a lot of metal. I even put on some jazz fusion (CAB) and it sounds awesome!
  
 I am also curious about that LZ A2 and after further reading, also the Havi B3.
  
 Anyway, just wanted to say how much I love the 3k3s so far!


----------



## 1clearhead

jtlovesmusic said:


> Product link : http://www.mi.com/quantie/
> 
> Oh man xiaomi is definitely stepping up their IEM game this time, Single BA+DD IEM for the same 100yuan price as usual like the xiaomi pistons when they were released.
> They even developed a burn in app for the new IEMs, looking forward to the sound impressions on them. Hopefully it will sound better than its predecessors.


 

 It's about time Xiaomi stepped it up!......Can we call it a comeback?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely have my eyes on these!


----------



## 1clearhead

pwoznic said:


> I've had my **** 3K3 for a couple weeks and I absolutely love it. I mostly play through my ipod classic (192kb-320kb for most of my music) and a FiiO E11 and it's wonderful! The bass is excellent and booming! I listen to a lot of metal. I even put on some jazz fusion (CAB) and it sounds awesome!
> 
> I am also curious about that LZ A2 and after further reading, also the Havi B3.
> 
> *Anyway, just wanted to say how much I love the 3k3s so far!*


 

 +1 ....Yes, they can be very addictive.


----------



## Trapok

alecr said:


> So these new Xiaomi earphones: when and where can we purchase them?


pre-sell on ibuygou


----------



## Hisoundfi

trapok said:


> pre-sell on ibuygou


I just bought a pair. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## robervaul

More info Xiaomi Piston 4


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> More info Xiaomi Piston 4


 

 Nice! .....Thanks for the link!


----------



## CoiL

Hopefully they will be noticeably better than P3


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> Hopefully they will be noticeably better than P3




Agreed. The P3 was already pretty good, albeit a bit safe coming from the P2. Cant wait to try this new one out.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Hopefully they will be noticeably better than P3



 
+1


----------



## aaDee

Has anybody used these before??
In Stock! 100% Original UMI VOIX Stereo Bass Headset, 3.5MM In Ear Metal Earphones , Headphones with Mic For Phone/Tablet/MP3
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-Stock-100-Original-UMI-VOIX-Stereo-Bass-Headset-3-5MM-In-Ear-Metal-Earphones-Headphones/32480190002.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> audioxxx said:
> 
> 
> > coil said:
> ...


 

 Got this newer version. Still too little playtime but OTB they sound very similar to older version and I suspect that this "new turbo drivers" is BS and only actual change was backplate with breathing hole and cable. Btw, cable looks nice and good but has this rubbery/sticky feeling like KZ cables, which I do not like, but it`s still a lot better than KZ cables.
 Sound is also good but I still think that making enclosure smaller, backplate almost closed and under angle, will make it sound better like with WOM-mod. Atm, they have littlebit elevated bass which is slightly "loose" (probably due to larger/longer chamber and too big port hole).
 Will let them "burn-in" some time and probably will open them up and do little mod again and see if driver back-end looks same.


----------



## peter123

I'm leaving for the airport now but have got about 30 minutes with them and I'm not impressed. My advice to anyone curious about them is don't bother. I'm not going to bring them with me so more impressions will be Sunday the earliest.


----------



## sodesuka

Thanks Peter, guess 4 good BAs for that price is too good to be true after all. What's their general sound signature though?


----------



## peter123

sodesuka said:


> Thanks Peter, guess 4 good BAs for that price is too good to be true after all. What's their general sound signature though?




Yes that appears to be true. 

Soundsignature is very forward vocals and severely lacking bass. Since I didn't really had a lot of time to play around with different tips I don't want to say to much yet but initial impression was pretty meh. If they had been sounding even decent I'd have brought them along......


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> Yes that appears to be true.
> 
> Soundsignature is very forward vocals and severely lacking bass. Since I didn't really had a lot of time to play around with different tips I don't want to say to much yet but initial impression was pretty meh. If they had been sounding even decent I'd have brought them along......


 
 Ohh.. Sad to hear that. I do remember reading similar comments about bass in taobao earlier. I guess they would've been a gr8 bargain if the sound quality was up there with the A2's(From reviews).


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> Ohh.. Sad to hear that. I do remember reading similar comments about bass in taobao earlier. I guess they would've been a gr8 bargain if the sound quality was up there with the A2's(From reviews).




Yeah, I've read thos comments as well but then again there's always someone missing bass on everything

It was worth a shot but unfortunately it didn't work out this time.


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've read thos comments as well but then again there's always someone missing bass on everything
> 
> It was worth a shot but unfortunately it didn't work out this time.


 
 Haha.. Totally Agree..


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> I'm leaving for the airport now but have got about 30 minutes with them and I'm not impressed. My advice to anyone curious about them is don't bother. I'm not going to bring them with me so more impressions will be Sunday the earliest.


 

 Thanks 'Peter123' for your comments, you saved me 400 RMB ($63 US dollars). Though, I hope this was not too much of a set-back for you.
  
 Are you able to return them?


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> I'm leaving for the airport now but have got about 30 minutes with them and I'm not impressed. My advice to anyone curious about them is don't bother. I'm not going to bring them with me so more impressions will be Sunday the earliest.




They are ugly as hell as well


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Thanks 'Peter123' for your comments, you saved me 400 RMB ($63 US dollars). Though, I hope this was not too much of a set-back for you.
> 
> Are you able to return them?




Got them from Taobao so return is out of the question. Because I'm restless I also opted for DHL shipping so in total they came to about $90 but I figure it's a fair deal since I get review units on a lot of other stuff and was curious


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> They are ugly as hell as well




Yep


----------



## fatct

Anyone tried onn X5 ?


----------



## CoiL

Use thread search. I think there was some impressions already.


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Yep


 





 Peter, you could always load them into a Gun.....
  
 It's damn near Deer season. Be the First to Tag your kill with 4 balanced Armatures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Peter, you could always load them into a Gun.....
> 
> It's damn near Deer season. Be the First to Tag your kill with 4 balanced Armatures.
> 
> TWIN




Lol, true dat. Although I'm no hunter I'm sure I'll find some use for them


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Lol, true dat. Although I'm no hunter I'm sure I'll find some use for them


 
 You can always use them to freak out airport security. If they really are meh, no great loss if they get confiscated


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> I'm leaving for the airport now but have got about 30 minutes with them and I'm not impressed. My advice to anyone curious about them is don't bother. I'm not going to bring them with me so more impressions will be Sunday the earliest.


 

 Sorry to hear that buddy, was hoping it was gonna be another gem


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy, was hoping it was gonna be another gem




Yeah, me to but it was worth it to still my curiosity


----------



## 1clearhead

@Peter123,
  
 I'm going to receive a pair of dual BA Armature IEM's next week by *Kinera*. Do you have any experiences on these? ....I'm hoping they come out sounding sweet.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Thanks peter123 you just saved me $90


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Yeah, me to but it was worth it to still my curiosity


 

 Thanks for taking one for the team! But the xiaomi hybrid should be quite good so we still have that to look forward to


----------



## Mr Trev

redjohn456 said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team! But the xiaomi hybrid should be quite good so we still have that to look forward to


 
 At least at ~$15 USD the xiaomi - how the heck do you pronounce that - won't be a huge loss if it don't pan out.


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team! But the xiaomi hybrid should be quite good so we still have that to look forward to


 
  
 +1


mr trev said:


> At least at ~$15 USD the xiaomi - how the heck do you pronounce that - won't be a huge loss if it don't pan out.


 
  
 +1 .....Fingers crossed


----------



## bhazard

Took one for the team. Much appreciated.


----------



## bhazard

For those in the US interested in the Xiaomi Hybrid, Gearbest is selling it with 3-7 day shipping for $22. Best price I've found with quick shipping so far.


----------



## NemesisQ

redtwilight said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1. My music preferences are similar to yours haha, I listen to a lot of Wagakki Band and Vocaloid covers with real instruments these days. Havi is very VERY open sounding with its thus far unparalleled soundstage (in this price range and quite a bit beyond), has fantastic imaging, separation and layering. Basically it was just about MADE for live music. It's also fairly neutral and balanced sounding with just a touch more in the mids which gives it that magical quality with female vocals. Some may find it a little thin or lacking in sub bass but I've loved it since I got it a year ago. Even with newer toys, I still find myself going back to the Havi every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Damn right Psyren. 
  
 TBH it is pretty scary considering buying one of these IEMs...I want to make a one-time purchase and it seems there isn't much in the way of direct comparison between these and the traditional brands(high-end anyway). Afraid of ending up with something worse than my dead Pro 30s. Obviously it would still be a great deal for the price, but a downgrade for me. Saving so much money is definitely attractive though. :\


----------



## Podster

redtwilight said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1. My music preferences are similar to yours haha, I listen to a lot of Wagakki Band and Vocaloid covers with real instruments these days. Havi is very VERY open sounding with its thus far unparalleled soundstage (in this price range and quite a bit beyond), has fantastic imaging, separation and layering. Basically it was just about MADE for live music. It's also fairly neutral and balanced sounding with just a touch more in the mids which gives it that magical quality with female vocals. Some may find it a little thin or lacking in sub bass but I've loved it since I got it a year ago. Even with newer toys, I still find myself going back to the Havi every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Well I thought for sure Wokei was going to have a coronary over this but once I watched it I realized she is not Hyuna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like the Japanese version of "Bang a Gong, get it on"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They rock it Red


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> +2. It's still one of my top 3 IEM's despite all the others coming in during the last two years


 

 Ditto Sir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 My Peek-A-Boo shot


----------



## HiFiChris

mr trev said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, true dat. Although I'm no hunter I'm sure I'll find some use for them
> ...


 
  
 Reminds me of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_23U047qTA


----------



## bhazard

The KZ HDS-1 is the best KZ yet. Love the quality of sound it puts out for $10.


----------



## leobigfield

bhazard said:


> For those in the US interested in the Xiaomi Hybrid, Gearbest is selling it with 3-7 day shipping for $22. Best price I've found with quick shipping so far.


 
 Link? Can't find them in their website.


----------



## bhazard

leobigfield said:


> Link? Can't find them in their website.


 
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261864.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> The KZ HDS-1 is the best KZ yet. Love the quality of sound it puts out for $10.


Bro, I've been preaching to the KZ quire on this for a while. Throw some impression on the KZ thread when you get a chance my friend. Please and thank you


----------



## Hisoundfi

Actually, never mind buddy, I see you already did. 

Cheers


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mr trev said:


> At least at ~$15 USD the xiaomi - how the heck do you pronounce that - won't be a huge loss if it don't pan out.


 
 Sh-yao-mee. Not Zow-mee as a lot of people seem to call it (where the hell did that pronunciation come from, anyway?),


----------



## Mr Trev

thatbeatsguy said:


> Sh-yao-mee. Not Zow-mee as a lot of people seem to call it (where the hell did that pronunciation come from, anyway?),


 
 Thanks. I woulda thought the second one


----------



## fenodi

peter123 said:


> I'm leaving for the airport now but have got about 30 minutes with them and I'm not impressed. My advice to anyone curious about them is don't bother. I'm not going to bring them with me so more impressions will be Sunday the earliest.



Thanks Peter.. Still waiting for your full impression.


----------



## aaDee

bhazard said:


> The KZ HDS-1 is the best KZ yet. Love the quality of sound it puts out for $10.


how about KZ ed3 youth version?? I heard it has better mids and highs compared to hds1


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> Ditto Sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Man! I just thought I saw my reflection......seriously!


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> The KZ HDS-1 is the best KZ yet. Love the quality of sound it puts out for $10.


 
 Quote:


hisoundfi said:


> Bro, I've been preaching to the KZ quire on this for a while. Throw some impression on the KZ thread when you get a chance my friend. Please and thank you


 
  
 OK, between 'bhazard' and 'Hisoundfi'.....I am totally stoked and convinced, I'm going to pull the trigger and get the *KZ-HDS1*.
  
 ......I still can purchase a KZ Micro, is it worth it? Should I buy this as well? Or, does the KZ-HDS1 justify its' position?


----------



## 1clearhead

aadee said:


> how about KZ ed3 youth version?? I heard it has better mids and highs compared to hds1


 

 I have the ED3's since 3 weeks now. It sounds just okay for me, but not mind blowing. I'm going to be ordering the HDS1's any time, soon.


----------



## RedTwilight

nemesisq said:


> Damn right Psyren.
> 
> TBH it is pretty scary considering buying one of these IEMs...I want to make a one-time purchase and it seems there isn't much in the way of direct comparison between these and the traditional brands(high-end anyway). Afraid of ending up with something worse than my dead Pro 30s. Obviously it would still be a great deal for the price, but a downgrade for me. Saving so much money is definitely attractive though. :\


 
  
 Actually I've been through what you're feeling now and I can safely say that there is no one-time purchase lol (unless it's the Havis because after spending so much and going in a big round I still love 'em) because at some point you'll become curious about how this new iem or another sounds like. Another thing I realised is that the quality of music increases at a vastly declining rate, a $600 iem won't be 10x better than the $60 Havi or 100x better than the $6 KZ. Up to maybe the $100 range you'll get massive improvement, less but still significant when you get to $200 and beyond that it's pretty marginal. Finally, flagship brands have been doing their stuff for a long time so they're reliable, but also a lot of money goes into advertising and stuff so they *can* be a little priced beyond their performance. Some of these dinky Chinese brands truly offer performance far far beyond their price, and that's why people like us like them (or maybe it's our wallets that do). Perhaps you could give one of these giant killers a try and see how you like them. Sometimes the hobby isn't just about which iem has better specs but also the enjoyment we derive when we listen to music. Definitely for some of these budget monsters you'll get lesser refinement than you're used to but for others (e.g. the mighty Havi or Narmoo S1 among those I've heard) you really might be surprised.
  


podster said:


> Well I thought for sure Wokei was going to have a coronary over this but once I watched it I realized she is not Hyuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL ikr! Traditional instruments, insanely skilled musicians, graceful moves, soaring vocals and drop dead gorgeous vocalist. Well @Wokei may yet have some heart flutters if he sees her haha..


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> The KZ HDS-1 is the best KZ yet. Love the quality of sound it puts out for $10.




I'm excited that you & Vince endorse them so. I hope they are my cup of tea... They should be arriving from Amazon anyday now... (in the next couple weeks or less hopefully); ordered them quite a while ago. Ordered a green & blue pair for about $15 I think; sounds like a steal!


----------



## Ulti

bhazard said:


> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261864.html


 
 Thanks bhazard! I'm definitely gonna try these out. Haven't tried any hybrids before as the well reviewed ones weren't exactly "cheap" (as in sub $40/£30) and they didn't look that good either. 
  
 Considering I am a bit of a Xiaomi fanboy and the price of these though I am going to try these. Ordered!


----------



## bhazard

ap616 said:


> I'm excited that you & Vince endorse them so. I hope they are my cup of tea... They should be arriving from Amazon anyday now... (in the next couple weeks or less hopefully); ordered them quite a while ago. Ordered a green & blue pair for about $15 I think; sounds like a steal!


 
 I always get confused when someone says Vince (Hifisound), as my name is also Vince.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I always get confused when someone says Vince (Hifisound), as my name is also Vince.


You have a good name sir!


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I always get confused when someone says Vince (Hifisound), as my name is also Vince.







hisoundfi said:


> You have a good name sir!




Great Vince's you both rock (and have made me spend a lot of money  ).


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I always get confused when someone says Vince (Hifisound), as my name is also Vince.


 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> You have a good name sir!


 

 My wallet is scared of the name Vince thanks to you both lol, jk jk name brothers!


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Great Vince's you both rock (and have made me spend a lot of money  ).


Regardless of name we are all in the same boat on that second part lol


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> I always get confused when someone says Vince (Hifisound), as my name is also Vince.



Oh, I mean both Vinces then 
Twister & I are both named Alex so I understand!



hisoundfi said:


> You have a good name sir!



Haha!


----------



## happ

audioxxx said:


> Well I have been burning in my **** DIY k3k that was purchased from Anna outdoor sports.
> 
> Out of the box I wouldn't listen to these without firstly running them in, they sound awful for the first 3 hours.
> 
> ...


 
 Decided to listen to my **** DIY K3s yesterday, and discovered one channel cutting out.
 They have been sitting on the stand since my last post about these; the one that measured 6+ohms, and were a bit lean in the low end.
 Turns out one or more of the connections in the junction was either shorting or cold soldered.
 Should have took pictures of how poorly the wires were connected and stuffed into that metal barrel along with some injection mold plastic.
 After soldering all connections properly, the impedance now measures  14.5 ohms!
 SQ also better in all areas.
  
 Believe you reported your K3s have settled in quite nicely after a lengthy burn in, new tips and putty mod.
 Wonder if the impedance has changed any too?


----------



## Baycode

Wanted to share my latest review: Brainwavz S3
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14443
 Enjoy!


----------



## CADCAM

djscope said:


> Those were the first ones I tried and I don't care for them that much; they dampen the treble which leads to worse imaging and clarity. The donut foams is where it's at. Most people swear by the Heigi foam donut, which I don't have. But I will be getting some in time.


 
 Can I get a link? Thx


----------



## audioxxx

No, impedance will not change during any changes to the transducers, as they stretch to their final state.


----------



## bbish

I just got my shipment of new headphones from HCkexin, they got to the us in 6 days with e packet shipping! Here is my first impressions, I got the yinjw IE800 wooden, they sound amazing for a bass head! They blow out the ED9s if your looking for bass. I also got the Ed9s they are pretty good the have nice build quality and have a wide range of sound. I also got the HDS1 which are really small but are well balenced, and lastly I got the zircons which have a amazing build quality and they fit great, along with good sound. I really recommend HCkexin, and they have the a big sale on 11.11 and a lot of headphones will be cheap so I recommend buying them on Wednesday. My full reviews will be coming up. Link: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606


----------



## DJScope

cadcam said:


> Can I get a link? Thx


 
 http://www.amazon.com/HIeGI-Quality-Replacement-Cushion-Headsets/dp/B00CBTOMV6


----------



## ozkan

Anyone with Auglamour ag-r8 here?


----------



## amature101

It has been a long time since coming here. So what's the most recommended earphone for all rounders?


----------



## musicphotolife

I did a search on this thread and found no info about LITTLE*BIG*SOUND so I'd like to share them here. I had an opportunity to meet the creator of the NatureTones wood-crafted headphones and shared my thoughts in my blog post.
  
The unique selling point of NatureTones is that for every product, there are 3 variants, differentiated by the wood chamber material.

*CherryWood:* Clearer treble, flat bass
*RoseWood:* Strong mids, flat treble
*WalnutWood:* Heavy treble and bass

The product design has an organic feel – wood chamber, soft protein leatherette cushion, leather-like headband, bronze sliders. It feels premium and lightweight. The box packaging is also made with layers of paper cardboard to provide strength and form, a refreshing way to pack using recyclable materials without looking cheap.

Although all the NatureTones headphone models offer 3 different tunings, the tunings are different among the models.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

amature101 said:


> It has been a long time since coming here. So what's the most recommended earphone for all rounders?


 

 From the ones I have, I'd say ED3 Youth Version. HDS1 is great, but its highs are more piercing, while ED3's mids are more present and more accurate. The overall volume of ED3 Y.V. is higher too.
 If you want more emphasis on the bass I'd say ROCK Zircon (my daily driver for months now).


----------



## robervaul

New Xiaomi Piston Presale in Aliexpress
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Presale-2015-Newest-Original-Xiaomi-Circle-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Earphones-3-5mm-Headsets-Experience-Balance/32523817150.html


----------



## DJScope

amature101 said:


> It has been a long time since coming here. So what's the most recommended earphone for all rounders?


 
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## musicphotolife

robervaul said:


> New Xiaomi Piston Presale in Aliexpress
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Presale-2015-Newest-Original-Xiaomi-Circle-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Earphones-3-5mm-Headsets-Experience-Balance/32523817150.html


 
 Wow that's pricey. GearBest presale price is much cheaper!


----------



## Romis

djscope said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1


 
 +1


----------



## aaDee

Some new copies...
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/closed-acoustic-earphone-headphone-sound-intone-E6-stereo-sport-headset-with-microphone-in-ear-headphones-for/32474605596.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

aadee said:


> Some new copies...
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/closed-acoustic-earphone-headphone-sound-intone-E6-stereo-sport-headset-with-microphone-in-ear-headphones-for/32474605596.html


 
  
 Cable and strain reliefs look miles better than the VSD3.


----------



## joemama

musicphotolife said:


> I did a search on this thread and found no info about LITTLE*BIG*SOUND so I'd like to share them here. I had an opportunity to meet the creator of the NatureTones wood-crafted headphones and shared my thoughts in my blog post:
> http://musicphotolife.com/2015/09/littlebigsound-naturetones-wood-crafted-headphones/
> 
> The unique selling point of NatureTones is that for every product, there are 3 variants, differentiated by the wood chamber material.
> ...


 

 They look nice. Bummer they're not offered overseas.


----------



## aaDee

Lost bronze nozzle in crowded train of Mumbai 
Looking for new options. I prefer balanced and detailed sound. There are few options available on AliExpress 11.11 sale

ED3 Youth Edition= $7.84
ED11= $8.84
HDS1= $7.14
Rock Zircon= $10.49 (I know they are bassy but I don't mind fun sound)
Somic MH405= $8.76


----------



## shadowrider0204

Hi new here
Need advise already got MEelectronics m6
So looking for a gud headset under 50$
Kz ATE or SIDY m03 or any other please advise
Im a bit of a basshead but also want sound detailed
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## B9Scrambler

shadowrider0204 said:


> Hi new here
> Need advise already got MEelectronics m6
> So looking for a gud headset under 50$
> Kz ATE or SIDY m03 or any other please advise
> ...




ATE isnt bassy, or overly detailed. They're pretty mellow. The ED10 would be a better choice if sticking within the KZ family.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

shadowrider0204 said:


> Hi new here
> Need advise already got MEelectronics m6
> So looking for a gud headset under 50$
> Kz ATE or SIDY m03 or any other please advise
> ...


 

 Not ATE and not ED10. If you're insisting on KZ then ED3 Youth Version is the one you want. Its mids are brilliant and the bass is just right.
 If you want to go outside the KZ line, you have Plextone X41M - for true bassheads, or ROCK Zircon - for moderate bassheads.


----------



## Skullophile

Stretch that budget to $100, get a set of LZ-A2 and never look back!


----------



## shadowrider0204

igor eisberg said:


> Not ATE and not ED10. If you're insisting on KZ then ED3 Youth Version is the one you want. Its mids are brilliant and the bass is just right.
> If you want to go outside the KZ line, you have Plextone X41M - for true bassheads, or ROCK Zircon - for moderate bassheads.


thanks bro that helped alot, but what about sidy m03 there arent many reviews for it but one review is very good and one is just moderate


----------



## shadowrider0204

b9scrambler said:


> ATE isnt bassy, or overly detailed. They're pretty mellow. The ED10 would be a better choice if sticking within the KZ family.



And please guide me anout dual drivers how do they sound like
kz zs1
Havi b3
Ttpod t1 and t2.
Thanks


----------



## Igor Eisberg

shadowrider0204 said:


> thanks bro that helped alot, but what about sidy m03 there arent many reviews for it but one review is very good and one is just moderate


 

 Sorry brah, I don't have them. You can read about some of my earphones here:
 http://audiobudget.iagucool.com/product.php
 More reviews soon to come, I'm just being slightly lazy.


----------



## wastan

I've just gotten a set of KZ LP3. I've read comments suggesting these are uncomfortable but that's not my experience. The sound reminds me of the ED9 with a larger soundstage. With the extra foam pads added to the earpieces, I think it's even more comfortable but everything is less crisp if that makes sense. Nothing like paperwork included in the package and the larger foam cushions were in a separate, unmarked plastic envelope taped to the headphone's box. These cushions appear to be good quality as well. The brown, black and metal aesthetic is nice and I wish the gray plastic nob where the band attaches to each earpiece were metal as well. The red, yellow green rasta stripe on the band is OK; it doesn't spoil the minimalist look. I got them for $12 on Aliexpress (delivered in two weeks to US) so I consider it a success.


----------



## ForceMajeure

igor eisberg said:


> Sorry brah, I don't have them. You can read about some of my earphones here:
> http://audiobudget.iagucool.com/product.php
> More reviews soon to come, I'm just being slightly lazy.


 
 It could be great if you had measurements for all the iems you are reviewing on your site. You can use a cheap microphone like the dayton imm6 with a clear pvc tube and a bit of blu tack to seal the deal. Use ARTA to measure...not too complicated, as long as you are consistent with your method with the amount of iems you are reviewing, it can be a great reference point for the low budget or even higher budget.


----------



## Tom22

hey guys! i recently reviewed the Mixcder Drip (which is a on ear bluetooth ($40)  headphone, albeit a bit large), with one of my favorite colour combinations (white and deep blue)! 
  
 Hope you guys enjoy it!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/mixcder-drip-wireless-bluetooth-heaphones-kids-headphones-on-ear-headphones-for-children-wired-headphones-with-detachable-3-5-mm-audio-cable-music-gaming-headphones-for-child-with-built-in-mic/reviews/14454


----------



## Tom22

chalk up another one! this time its an NFC capable headphone, the Ausdom M04S!
  
 Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m04s-b-wireless-bluetooth-headphones-for-smartphone-tablet-pc-mac-and-laptop-retail-packaging-black/reviews/14455


----------



## aaDee

aadee said:


> Lost bronze nozzle in crowded train of Mumbai
> Looking for new options. I prefer balanced and detailed sound. There are few options available on AliExpress 11.11 sale
> 
> ED3 Youth Edition= $7.84
> ...



???


----------



## musicphotolife

joemama said:


> They look nice. Bummer they're not offered overseas.


 
 I think they ship overseas. Check out this link:
http://www.littlebigsound.com/shop.html


----------



## RedTwilight

shadowrider0204 said:


> And please guide me anout dual drivers how do they sound like
> kz zs1
> Havi b3
> Ttpod t1 and t2.
> Thanks




They sound quite different actually, and the T2 is a triple, not dual driver. 

I've only heard the ZN1 (supposed to be like the ZS1 when in passive mode) and Havi B3 Pro 1:

ZN1: bassy, with smooth treble. Quite nice but sound is a bit dark. Good for a long relaxing listen. 

Havi: clear and transparent sounding, fairly neutral with some slight mids emphasis. Can sound a bit lean for some songs. Excellent imaging and layering. 

Both have big soundstage but Havi is still the undoubted soundstage king, the sheer width and depth and height are unparalleled in this price range.


----------



## shadowrider0204

redtwilight said:


> They sound quite different actually, and the T2 is a triple, not dual driver.
> 
> I've only heard the ZN1 (supposed to be like the ZS1 when in passive mode) and Havi B3 Pro 1:
> 
> ...


thanks bro
Even though Im bit of a bass head I think might give havi b3 a shot thanks


----------



## Igor Eisberg

forcemajeure said:


> It could be great if you had measurements for all the iems you are reviewing on your site. You can use a cheap microphone like the dayton imm6 with a clear pvc tube and a bit of blu tack to seal the deal. Use ARTA to measure...not too complicated, as long as you are consistent with your method with the amount of iems you are reviewing, it can be a great reference point for the low budget or even higher budget.


 
 Merely shipping these items costs more than the items themselves XD I guess you'll need to trust my word on that, cause we don't have such measurement equipment in this country, people are too ignorant here for that.


----------



## RedTwilight

shadowrider0204 said:


> thanks bro
> Even though Im bit of a bass head I think might give havi b3 a shot thanks




 You won't regret it.


----------



## ozkan

shadowrider0204 said:


> thanks bro
> Even though Im bit of a bass head I think might give havi b3 a shot thanks


 
  
 Stay away from Havi B3 if you are a bass head.


----------



## redfx

aadee said:


> ???


 
 http://aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Free-Shopping-Tennmak-Porcelain-Gold-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1183804_1732085518.html
 balanced and smooth.
  
 http://aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Free-Shipping-Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1183804_1734464811.html
 bass and detailed.
  
 http://aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/1183804_32223603803.html
 vocal, warm, detailed(drivers: http://aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-8mm-speaker-unit-with-titanium-coated-film-strong-bass-and-clear-sound-top-quality/1183804_32271135081.html).


----------



## bbish

I just did a review of the mulas, zircons, HDS1, ED9, and the IE800 wooden, the link is 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/786154/chinese-headphone-review-form#post_12060859
And I will be making video reviews and compassion, the mula video review: videos.https://youtu.be/IF2S_AHUwx8
And I got these all from this link, they got here in 6 days to the us. I know there having a sale on wensday so check it out.
Http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606


----------



## bbish

Are these any good for a bass head?Takstar PRO 80


----------



## theuprising

Heeeeeeeeeeeell. No.


----------



## robervaul

@Igor Eisberg , updated ranking in AudioBudget ? Plextone X41M ​will be the winner ?
 KZ-HDS1 lost some positions in the ranking.


----------



## ozkan

I wonder if nobody liked the Auglamour AG-R8 so far. Would be great to hear some impressions.


----------



## jant71

So, I see the Audiosense AS20 will be on sale for $41 from an AE seller on 11/11 plus another couple bucks off with a coupon, IIRC. Any thoughts or impressions on them? I know a couple of people liked the other V2-Mix4+ hybrid.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

robervaul said:


> @Igor Eisberg , updated ranking in AudioBudget ? Plextone X41M ​will be the winner ?
> KZ-HDS1 lost some positions in the ranking.


 
 Yeah the top places will be for the best sounding earphones (either for bassheads or for hi-fi quality). No. 1 is reserved for Zircon, since it combines the best of bass, mids and highs.


----------



## DJScope

bbish said:


> Are these any good for a bass head?Takstar PRO 80


 
  
 They have good deep and balanced bass, but it's not the hyper elevated bass that bassheads like.


----------



## theuprising

djscope said:


> They have good deep and balanced bass, but it's not the hyper elevated bass that bassheads like.


 

 On a similar budget as the Takstar, for a bass head you could get the JVC HA-S680 and JVC Xtreme Xplosives. The most technically superior bass head over ear in the price range is the CAL! Though its not "insane bass" like the others.


----------



## slowpickr

igor eisberg said:


> Redesigned the leaderboard, hope you like it!
> http://audiobudget.iagucool.com/product.php
> 
> Note: The earphones inside the blocks are sorted alphabetically, they have the same score.




Looks great. I'm sure your site will benefit many folks on a budget looking for good sound. 

I should get the HDS1s tomorrow.


----------



## 1clearhead

igor eisberg said:


> Redesigned the leaderboard, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> http://audiobudget.iagucool.com/product.php
> ...



 
Great job! .....easy to understand! Gives the reader a quick look into the product, and also helps to make quick decisions whether to pursue it, or not. .....Like it!


----------



## squallkiercosa

Have anyone bought the **** UE? It reminded me the Nob le audio universal for some reason. It looks pretty nice IMO

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Reduction-Headset-With-MMCX/32502390629.html


----------



## RedTwilight

squallkiercosa said:


> Have anyone bought the **** UE? It reminded me the Nob le audio universal for some reason. It looks pretty nice IMO
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Reduction-Headset-With-MMCX/32502390629.html


 
  
 Looks like a DIY of one of those Pi Audio shells. They're pretty comfy I must say.


----------



## bavinck

squallkiercosa said:


> Have anyone bought the **** UE? It reminded me the Nob le audio universal for some reason. It looks pretty nice IMO
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Reduction-Headset-With-MMCX/32502390629.html



Says no cable, so we need to buy a cable as well?


----------



## aaDee

igor eisberg said:


> Yeah the top places will be for the best sounding earphones (either for bassheads or for hi-fi quality). No. 1 is reserved for Zircon, since it combines the best of bass, mids and highs.


So the zircon are better than ED3YV?
When are you going to update the leaderboard with Zicron?


----------



## eaglearrow

So the GR07BE's are gonna be on sale for $84 during 11.11
  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VSONIC-GR07-BASS-Flagship-Version-High-Fidelity-Inner-Ear-Earphones-With-Retail-Package-and/32352629410.html
  
 Just an info if anyone's interested


----------



## eaglearrow

Wowww... Kz ZS1 for $13 on 11.11
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Origina-KZ-ZS1-In-ear-Eearphone-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Subwoofer-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With/1825606_32512176295.html


----------



## fenodi

bbish said:


> Are these any good for a bass head?Takstar PRO 80



Go for takstar hd6000 if you want a better bass.


----------



## fenodi

eaglearrow said:


> Wowww... Kz ZS1 for $13 on 11.11
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Origina-KZ-ZS1-In-ear-Eearphone-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Subwoofer-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With/1825606_32512176295.html



You can have it here cheaper only for $10.55 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ZS1-Earphone-Double-Unit-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset-Audifonos-KZ-Headphones-Auriculares-Bass-HiFi-Headphones/32501208081.html


----------



## eaglearrow

fenodi said:


> You can have it here cheaper only for $10.55 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ZS1-Earphone-Double-Unit-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset-Audifonos-KZ-Headphones-Auriculares-Bass-HiFi-Headphones/32501208081.html


  

 that's even better.  Thanks for the link buddy


----------



## stilleh

I'm gonna go for either the Pai MR3 or the LZ A2 on the 11/11 sale but I'm not sure which is better. MR3 has a slight edge for me due to the changable cable. Anyone have both and can compare? Would be great if I finally can replace the Havi B3 Pro1 as my top IEM... 
  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.66.niKvXS&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2_79_78_77_91_80_61,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.sKitZ8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9&af=85386&dp=6378_1447051763_9ce10cca0dfa6cabbe0a3912fb52f948


----------



## shadowrider0204

Hey can anyone tell me the sound quality, bass, soundstage, and detail level of vsonic vsd3 compared to the Meelectronis m6p or LG G3 quadbeats headsets thanks


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sooo...I picked up a DIY SE215 last month and have been using them quite a bit since. They're a pretty darn good microdriver iem with their sound quality falling somewhere between the VSonic VSD2 and VSD3 (closer to VSD3). It's much better built than either. If anyone is interested in these, shoot me off a PM and I can give you some more info.
  
​  
 *Those aren't stock tips, but ones from the RHA S500i (another great iem btw).


----------



## slowpickr

igor eisberg said:


> I think Zircon are better _overall_, while ED3 YV only have better mids.


 
 Ha, ha.  Those look like either alien tech or something out of the ocean.


----------



## HiFiChris

igor eisberg said:


> Had a pretty shocking discovery today, you'll have a hard time believing it... XD


 

 I find that they look so stupid and like a shrimp.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Ha, ha.  Those look like either alien tech or something out of the ocean.


 





 Why am I craving Shrimp Cocktail?
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Igor Eisberg

hifichris said:


> I find that they look so stupid and like a shrimp.


 

 Yet they sound awesome XD


----------



## RedTwilight

And thus the hit band _The Stupid Shrimps_ was born!


----------



## FUYU

stilleh said:


> I'm gonna go for either the Pai MR3 or the LZ A2 on the 11/11 sale but I'm not sure which is better. MR3 has a slight edge for me due to the changable cable. Anyone have both and can compare? Would be great if I finally can replace the Havi B3 Pro1 as my top IEM...
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.66.niKvXS&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2_79_78_77_91_80_61,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
> ...


 

 Well, that really depends on your taste. If you prefer a more balanced and lean signature, opt for the MR3.
 If you like a fun v-shape signature with really great bass response, go for the A2.
 Both are great value, so you can't really go wrong with either of them


----------



## stilleh

fuyu said:


> Well, that really depends on your taste. If you prefer a more balanced and lean signature, opt for the MR3.
> If you like a fun v-shape signature with really great bass response, go for the A2.
> Both are great value, so you can't really go wrong with either of them




Well looks like MR3 will be my choice then


----------



## RedTwilight

fuyu said:


> Well, that really depends on your taste. If you prefer a more balanced and lean signature, opt for the MR3.
> If you like a fun v-shape signature with really great bass response, go for the A2.
> Both are great value, so you can't really go wrong with either of them


 
  
 A2 is V shaped? I thought that was the A1?? In any case the Pi Audio MR3 is a great choice, very transparent and detailed and yea neutral.


----------



## RedJohn456

fuyu said:


> Well, that really depends on your taste. If you prefer a more balanced and lean signature, opt for the MR3.
> If you like a fun v-shape signature with really great bass response, go for the A2.
> Both are great value, so you can't really go wrong with either of them


 

 Uhh the A2 isn't V shaped, more like L shaped. A1 is the one thats very V shaped. A2 to me is quite balanced and bass is not over powering when running through a good amp/dac.


----------



## bavinck

Are most of you guys running these iems through Fiio daps and amps? I ask as I have always found them to be warm, and I have a neutral dap.


----------



## bavinck

Ok, would you guys all say the mr3 is the best bang/buck for a neutral over ear? I am looking for a nice neutral over ear that has a neutral and textured subbass presence, without fatiguing highs. Is there such a beast (for around the price of the mr3) or is it the mr3 the best?


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Uhh the A2 isn't V shaped, more like L shaped. A1 is the one thats very V shaped. A2 to me is quite balanced and bass is not over powering when running through a good amp/dac.




Haven't heard the A1 but I'm with you on the A2


----------



## leobigfield

Sharing some aliexpress 11.11 deals that i find:
  
 Fidue A31S - US$ 14.63
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fidue-A31s-HIFI-In-ear-Earphone-Headset-with-MIC-for-iPhone-Samsung-Android-Free-Shipping/1999449682.html
  
 Fidue A73 - US$ 111.75
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FIDUE-A73-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-Dynamic-Driver-with-MIC-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone/32417643761.html
  
 VSonic VSD5 - US$ 40.18
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vsonic-Professional-Sound-Insulation-HIFI-Bass-Enhanced-VSD5-Earphone-Earbuds-Silver-wire-version-Free-shipping/32264986551.html
  
 Hifiman HE400S - US$ 265.20 with Free DHL Shipping
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-DHL-100-Original-HiFiMAN-HE400S-Over-Ear-Full-Size-Planar-Magnetic-Headphone-Open-Back-Easy/32462569299.html
  
 XDuoo X2 - US$ 37.50
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xduoo-X2-Entry-level-HIFI-Music-Player-Flac-Player/32276034517.html
  
 Cayin N5 - US$ 313.65
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cayin-Spark-N5-HiFi-Portable-Music-Player-DSD-Lossless-Music-Player/32495568630.html
  
 Cayin C5 - US$ 134.25
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cayin-C5-Rechargeable-USB-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/32276464420.html
  
 FiiO X5 II - US$ 305.92
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FIIO-X5K-X5-II-Portable-High-Resolution-Losstess-HIFI-Native-DSD-Decoding-192k-Hz-24bit-Digital/32383460415.html
  
 FiiO Q1 - US$ 67.15
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fiio-Q1-Portable-Headphone-AMP-DAC-Effective-Sound-Card-for-Laptop-PC-96kHz-24bit-PCM5102-DAC/32476293641.html
  
 Time to save some bucks!


----------



## Grayson73

skullophile said:


> Stretch that budget to $100, get a set of LZ-A2 and never look back!


 
 +1


----------



## Grayson73

I got the LZ-A2 and they are indeed amazing.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1/135#post_12063872


----------



## RedJohn456

Any one try the Somic V2? Would love to see how it fares against the HI2050
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-V2-Headbard-HI-FI-Fever-Headphones-headset-earphones-Monitoring-Headphones/32481926050.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.e1eQTy&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3_79_78_77_91_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9


----------



## afonsoruivo

I am a more normal user, and i like a neutral and clean sound.
  
 Here  is what i am thinking in buying:
 - Xiaomi Pistons 3.0
 - KZ ED10​ - or any other recommendation .​  
Can you guys give me some tips of witch is better or if there a better solution than this 2.​ Thank you in advance


----------



## aaDee

redjohn456 said:


> Any one try the Somic V2? Would love to see how it fares against the HI2050
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I guess they are same as Somic MH463 with velour pads. They have some great reviews compared to Pro80. Some people say they have that WOW factor but not articulate as Pro80.


----------



## VokirbeR

11/11 Ali's sell. The lowest prices I have found
  
 KZ HDS1 - *US $7.14*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Miniature-micro-ear-ring-fever-HIFI-fever-wire-metal-professional-ear-headphones-with-wheat-new-KZ/32507506201.html
  
 KZ ED9 - *$8.71*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ED9-Super-Bowl-Tuning-Nozzles-T-Shaped-Driver-Monitoring-In-Ear-Headphones-HiFi-Earphone-With/32372852938.html
  
 KZ ED11 - *$8.74*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FGSAGHHJH/32464558733.html
  
 Ingping H60 - *$13.43*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ingping-H60-In-ear-Stereo-Monitor-Earphone-High-Quality-Music-Headphone-Hifi-Dj-Rock-Headset-Red/32445131535.html
  
 Tennmak Dulcimer - *$16.85*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Free-Shipping-Tennmak-Dulcimer-Red-in-ear-earphone-earbud-with-MIC-remote-for-iPhone-iPad/1734464811.html
  
 Auglamour R1s - *$17.77*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-Metal-Earphones-HCEJ-090-For-MP3-4-Computer-Phone-Universal-Ear-Hook-HIFI/32382715422.html
  
 VSONIC VSD1 (New version) - *$23.69*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-VSONIC-VSD1-Better-Line-and-Sound-Professional-Noise-isolation-HIFI-Earphones-Earbuds-Headphone/32512848425.html
  
 Auglamour R8 - *$27.74*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUGLAMOUR-R8-High-Quality-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones-DIY-Headset-With-upgrade-Cable/32498435506.html
  
 And now the question - which one of them are the best for rock\metal listening?
 Strong wires are also prefered. 
 Sorry for my bad English.
 Thank you for answers!


----------



## FUYU

redtwilight said:


> A2 is V shaped? I thought that was the A1?? In any case the Pi Audio MR3 is a great choice, very transparent and detailed and yea neutral.


 
  


redjohn456 said:


> Uhh the A2 isn't V shaped, more like L shaped. A1 is the one thats very V shaped. A2 to me is quite balanced and bass is not over powering when running through a good amp/dac.


 

 Ooops my bad. I only got the A1.


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Uhh the A2 isn't V shaped, more like L shaped. A1 is the one thats very V shaped. A2 to me is quite balanced and bass is not over powering when running through a good amp/dac.


 

 Agree. But A2 purposely tameed high so that it's not that harsh as some hybrid are. I just feel A2 are very forgiveness, not like some brands, picky to sources, need more power. A2 can have excelent representation even from a cell phone. And A2 is such easly to get a well wear. I think A2 is perfect for outgoing use.


----------



## yangian

fuyu said:


> Ooops my bad. I only got the A1.


 

 A1 is great too. Sound very similar to Zorcons. But no value compared to A2.


----------



## FUYU

yangian said:


> A1 is great too. Sound very similar to Zorcons. But no value compared to A2.


 

 Yeah, I totally mixed up the two. I got myself the A1's and an ATH CKR-9LTD from eBay. Kept the CKRs and sold the A1's to a friend of mine.
 Let's hope for some more good Hybrid/Multi-BA DIY IEM's, I really want more.


----------



## yangian

fuyu said:


> Yeah, I totally mixed up the two. I got myself the A1's and an ATH CKR-9LTD from eBay. Kept the CKRs and sold the A1's to a friend of mine.
> Let's hope for some more good Hybrid/Multi-BA DIY IEM's, I really want more.


 
  
 As far as we know to now, A2 is ther best hybrid DIY IEMs. That's why it was quickly hyped after it released. Several hybrids (BA/DD) hsowed up in this thread, none was as A2.
 You can get more info. here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1/150#post_12064013


----------



## FUYU

yangian said:


> As far as we know to now, A2 is ther best hybrid DIY IEMs. That's why it was quickly hyped after it released. Several hybrids (BA/DD) hsowed up in this thread, none was as A2.
> You can get more info. here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1/150#post_12064013


 
 I know, however I saw some interesting IEMs floating around AliExpress using shells similar to Shure (like the one used in the MR3/2/1 of Pai Audio) using 2-4 BAs. There are surely more designs coming in the next few months. We have yet to test everything. And after looking up /r/DIEMs, I'm really curious about building one of my own. Shells are like 10-30$, Drivers are priced around 15$ (like some Knowles/CI) to 40$ (Sonium, etc.), cables, Dampers, Resistors, Soundtubes are cheap. And voila you got yourself a new IEM. (Well, obviously it's a bit more complicated)
  
 It's a good time to be alive.


----------



## yangian

fuyu said:


> I know, however I saw some interesting IEMs floating around AliExpress using shells similar to Shure (like the one used in the MR3/2/1 of Pai Audio) using 2-4 BAs. There are surely more designs coming in the next few months. We have yet to test everything. And after looking up /r/DIEMs, I'm really curious about building one of my own. Shells are like 10-30$, Drivers are priced around 15$ (like some Knowles/CI) to 40$ (Sonium, etc.), cables, Dampers, Resistors, Soundtubes are cheap. And voila you got yourself a new IEM. (Well, obviously it's a bit more complicated)
> 
> It's a good time to be alive.



 


Looking forward to someone to give a try. 
Apprecaite Peter123 to try this: http://world.taobao.com/item/520639074705.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.1414651174895.10.BEeY0t&scm=1007.10146.12547.0&id=520639074705&pvid=b894a89e-6c12-4213-b668-215a7defd3a9
It seems it does not work. Nothing impressive.


----------



## DarkStorm90

I'm currently using Sony MH1C and KZ EDSE. Already ordered Rock Zircons and Xiaomi Hybrid based on enthusiastic reviews. I want also order a pair of Yinjw ie800 wood for their praised bass and I can't decide between KZ ZS1 and KZ ED11 (I'm waiting for 11/11 sale on AliExpress). Could someone give me an advice? Thank you


----------



## DaveLT

darkstorm90 said:


> I'm currently using Sony MH1C and KZ EDSE. Already ordered Rock Zircons and Xiaomi Hybrid based on enthusiastic reviews. I want also order a pair of Yinjw ie800 wood for their praised bass and I can't decide between KZ ZS1 and KZ ED11 (I'm waiting for 11/11 sale on AliExpress). Could someone give me an advice? Thank you


 
  
 Xiaomi hybrid? I thought it has only been released like literally a few days ago lol.
  
 I'm having troubles finding the ie800 on taobao itself on the other hand.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

davelt said:


> Xiaomi hybrid? I thought it has only been released like literally a few days ago lol.
> 
> I'm having troubles finding the ie800 on taobao itself on the other hand.


 

 I think he pre-ordered it, based on speculations, I doubt anyone knows how they actually sound yet.


----------



## DaveLT

igor eisberg said:


> I think he pre-ordered it, based on speculations, I doubt anyone knows how they actually sound yet.


 
 Well I am ordering it tomorrow. Should arrive in a week.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

davelt said:


> Well I am ordering it tomorrow. Should arrive in a week.


 

 Will be ordering it tomorrow (11/11) too mate.


----------



## Podster

igor eisberg said:


> Will be ordering it tomorrow (11/11) too mate.


 

 That 11/11 sale out on AliEx might just be the time to pick up a slew of KZ and other bargain iem's as well as backups


----------



## paixkeeper

igor eisberg said:


> Will be ordering it tomorrow (11/11) too mate.


 
Here is a review of them on neowin


----------



## Igor Eisberg

paixkeeper said:


> Here is a review of them on neowin


 

 A more V-shaped sound than the Piston 3? Take my money!!


----------



## emusic13

How is the DIY k3003 in terms of durability? I read some good things about the sound but what is it being compared to?


----------



## ednz

Has anyone gotten the **** UE Customs?


----------



## happ

emusic13 said:


> How is the DIY k3003 in terms of durability? I read some good things about the sound but what is it being compared to?


 
 This is my experience after purchasing 3 pairs from 3 different sellers on AE.
 First set arrived defective right out the box; second set worked for a few weeks, then the junction broke.
 See my post on this. Also posted pictures of the insides of the first pair I got a few weeks ago; so search this thread.
 Third set worked, and was gifted to a buddy.
 All three had differences with construction, accessories, and logos.
  
 QC seems to be an issue, being the market is pretty flooded different versions now.
 1clearhead got his about 3 years ago, and really likes the sound.
 He uses them on his daily commute, and don't think he's had any problems.
  
 Can honestly tell you the **** / DIYs I received do not sound like the real thing.  But in the $70-80 range, they are very good.


----------



## Carlsan

happ said:


> This is my experience after purchasing 3 pairs from 3 different sellers on AE.
> First set arrived defective right out the box; second set worked for a few weeks, then the junction broke.
> See my post on this. Also posted pictures of the insides of the first pair I got a few weeks ago; so search this thread.
> Third set worked, and was gifted to a buddy.
> ...


 
  
 My take on the ****'s as well. Weird thing about them, they sounded real good out of the box, then started to get hotter with play time. Got to the point where I couldn't stand how the highs were harsh on some music. But out of the box they sounded wonderful. I may revisit these and try different tips to tame the highs.


----------



## Carlsan

On another note, anyone try the QKZ X6? They are marketed as DJ bass earphones but with clarity.


----------



## bbish

Has anyone tried the DAT DR20


----------



## bbish

DZAT*


----------



## Turkleton

bbish said:


> Has anyone tried the DAT DR20


 
 Yeah, anyone gotten these yet? They look pretty cool, but the marketing focuses more on the look than the sound, so I'm still kinda iffy on putting them in my cart


----------



## Turkleton

carlsan said:


> On another note, anyone try the QKZ X6? They are marketed as DJ bass earphones but with clarity.


 
 11/11 price of 5 bucks... worth a try?


----------



## Snuffelkees

igor eisberg said:


> A more V-shaped sound than the Piston 3? Take my money!!


 
  
 you won't regret it. got my hands on them and they're awesome. it's like an improved v2 + the comfort of the v3


----------



## Turkleton

snuffelkees said:


> you won't regret it. got my hands on them and they're awesome. it's like an improved v2 + the comfort of the v3


 
 PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Snuffelkees

pics here: http://imgur.com/a/oKE46  (together with my v2 & v3)
  
 only downside is the packaging. something that has been going on with other products of xiaomi too. they give less and less accs. with their products. so with these you don't get the plastic box that came with the v2 and v3 (and no clip either)


----------



## Snuffelkees

turkleton said:


> PICS PLEASE!!!


 
  
 newbie here so have to wait for mod to approve me posting links 
  
 will try tonight how they sound with Comply tips, forgot to bring them.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

snuffelkees said:


> igor eisberg said:
> 
> 
> > A more V-shaped sound than the Piston 3? Take my money!!
> ...


 
 Looks like the neowin impressions and @Weithulu's impressions were right. TBH for a hybrid IEM I kinda expected a more neutral sound than the 3.0, but I guess this shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## DaveLT

I have never liked the 2.0, it has too much mid-treble (around 4KHz) and perhaps too much bass once I EQ'd out the mid-treble.
 I was kinda forced to use it since my favorite pair of IEMs died on me.
  
 Then I killed it inadvertently. /facepalm
  
 I found another pair of 2.0s this time in silver/white. This time it had a net so no wax gunking up your piston's driver.
 The mid treble hump was partially fixed but it was still sort of _there._
  
_If the hybrid is anything like the 2.0 i think I'm not gonna be impressed._


----------



## fenodi

carlsan said:


> On another note, anyone try the QKZ X6? They are marketed as DJ bass earphones but with clarity.



I have this x6. Full of bass yes! So muddy and high recessed. Not recommended IMO.


----------



## Miknoboes

turkleton said:


> Yeah, anyone gotten these yet? They look pretty cool, but the marketing focuses more on the look than the sound, so I'm still kinda iffy on putting them in my cart



Wow these look super sexy! Does anyone have any feedback to give on these?


----------



## Miknoboes

This 11.11 sale is going to leave me with a very flat wallet indeed


----------



## Miknoboes

Has also anyone checked the SUR S512 's out. They don't look the best but at around 22 dollars they offer replaceable cables and a high resolution sticker. High resolution stickers get my attention!


----------



## DaveLT

seobon said:


> Wow these look super sexy! Does anyone have any feedback to give on these?


 
 that's because 6$ is their actual price. I found it on taobao.
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/43059436226.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.lzz2XU#detail


----------



## B9Scrambler

seobon said:


> Has also anyone checked the SUR S512 's out. They don't look the best but at around 22 dollars they offer replaceable cables and a high resolution sticker. High resolution stickers get my attention!


 
  
 I had the S530 "top of the line" model. They're just big ol' bass monsters. The cable are the same as on the 512, and are not fantastic. Very thin. The case is nice though.
  
 The base model in the lineup, S808, are a much better sounding product and with some of the mid-bass EQ'd are actually really good. The stock tuning holds them back. If you can find those around 10-15 bucks, go for it. Here's my review of them if interested (beware....it starts of in an odd way, lol):
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/sur-s808-deep-bass-sound-in-ear-metal-earphone-with-mic-control/reviews/13348


----------



## DaveLT

The landscape has certainly changed, back in 2011 there was hardly any choice so I bought AWEI. This really was a bad time to want a IEM as the AWEIs were, well, 
 I had both the ES-600i and the 900i and other cheapskate ones (what were in 2011 mind you) The cheap ones were for sister who need a cheap earpiece because she didn't give a damn about actual SQ. 
  
 Harsh but the rest of it is not bad in terms of sound but still, it was harsh it's hard to keep in on for more than an hour but for reason I stuck with them so long until 2013 where I tossed them when they broke for a Pistons 2.0 and after CM Storm's Resonar. The flat cable broke so often.
  
 Why did I have a ES-600i? For some reason I was really driven by cost and the 600i and 900i broke equally often. 3 months is what I can expect with TLC. No more.
 After the pistons 2.0 I decided that there won't be anymore awei for me.
  
 That's what I can say about AWEI, hated the harshness of it.


----------



## stilleh

***, I´m getting angst here...
  
 Tell me what to buy people! MR3 or LZ A2 if I want a neutral sound with as big soundstage as possible. No basshead, listen to pretty much anything. GAH!


----------



## audioxxx

^I would think the paiaudio MR3 is pretty much the sound signature you described, they are going to be very good. The M3 also have the all important dampers installed, in a twin bore configuration. This is found on much more expensive iem's (These dampers seem to be forgotten on most of these hybrids models) without them I find my ears fatigue fast, with them in the path of the balanced armature's everything sounds much more balanced and controlled.

That with an option to cable swap seals the deal. Plus I think it's a great deal. I am ordering.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

KZ HDS2 Design reminds me of Yamaha EPH-100


----------



## Igor Eisberg

hairyheadmara said:


> KZ HDS2 Design reminds me of Yamaha EPH-100


 

 I ordered it, we'll see if its legit.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

bhazard said:


> The KZ HDS-1 is the best KZ yet. Love the quality of sound it puts out for $10.




Just received mine today and I totally agreed with bhazard about HDS1 sound quality. They sound even better with ED9 red-cored tips.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

igor eisberg said:


> I ordered it, we'll see if its legit.



Looking forward to hear your impreesion on this phones.


----------



## Turkleton

igor eisberg said:


> The DR20 are on their way to me for a while now, I'll write a review when I get them on http://audiobudget.iagucool.com/brand.php
> 
> Guys, KZ HDS2 is available here:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-HDS2-6-MM-Headphones-Fone-De-Ouvido-Earphone-Auriculares-Steelseries-Go-Pro-Audifonos-dj-Earphones/32530156740.html
> ...


 
 Give us a heads up when you get the DZATs! They look really sexy!


----------



## Miknoboes

davelt said:


> that's because 6$ is their actual price. I found it on taobao.
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/43059436226.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.lzz2XU#detail



I was actually talking about the dzat dr20 not the tunas.


----------



## Grayson73

redjohn456 said:


> Also ordered these tips
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-3-Pairs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Eartips/32333783387.html
> 
> Lets see how they sound with the A2. I like how I get no fatigue even though I used the A2 for 4 hours today. Uncanny how much it reminds me of the sony XBA Z5!


 
  
 So are these the tips you're using now with the A2?


----------



## DaveLT

Gonna be fun.


----------



## aaDee

How to use 11.11 sale?? Prizes show the same as before?


----------



## stilleh

aadee said:


> How to use 11.11 sale?? Prizes show the same as before?




Hasn't started yet. Starts in 12 hours.


----------



## aaDee

stilleh said:


> Hasn't started yet. Starts in 12 hours.


 

 Its 04.01am in China 11Th Nov. The sale is already started my friend. Check AliExpress.


----------



## peter123

aadee said:


> Its 04.01am in China 11Th Nov. The sale is already started my friend. Check AliExpress.




In that case it's really strange that the AE front-page shows countdown to the sale starting in 11:50 

The sale start midnight PST:
http://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/pst


----------



## 0VERL0RD

New $62 Meizu HD50 on ears http://www.meizu.com/accesory/hd50/summary.html


----------



## Squalo

This seems a bit weird. It's about 21.xx here in Europe and 04.xx in China now. Went on Aliexpress but prices are those inflated prices still, not the sales price. Clicked about on the site to see what was wrong and it "Sales start in 11.xx hours".
  
 Is the sale supposed to _start _4 PM CST? That seems kind of late for an 11/11 sale... I'm sort of expected it to start 00.01 CST.
  
  
 Not that I'm getting much gear or anything...


----------



## ajaxender

8 AM UTC, or midnight for US pacific time. Both make some sense to me, as reasons for the start time.


----------



## aaDee

Not sure...but I made my first purchase of the day. Rock Zircon for $10. I had discount of few cents due to seller's mistake in last purchase. He sent me wrong color for Mula.


----------



## Turkleton

aadee said:


> Not sure...but I made my first purchase of the day. Rock Zircon for $10. I had discount of few cents due to seller's mistake in last purchase. He sent me wrong color for Mula.


 
 If I recall correctly, it was you who posted in the Rock Zircon thread bout GearBest selling em at 9.39
  
 May I ask why you bought from Ali Express instead of GB? Or you bought from both?


----------



## zaovuk

what do you guys think about this?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32530502110.html


----------



## mebaali

zaovuk said:


> what do you guys think about this?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32530502110.html


 
 I think below link has same model as the one you've posted but 5 US$ lesser price
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/32511475071.html


----------



## vad0s

I'm going to order few budget earphones on the 11/11 sale. I already have got ED10, MH1C, Zircons..Do you guys have any tips for another IEMs under $10? I've been looking on ED9, HDS1, QKZ X6.. which other IEMs are worth to buy? Thanks


----------



## Romis

Please, someone post a link to sale of good IEMs at Ali on 11.11.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> In that case it's really strange that the AE front-page shows countdown to the sale starting in 11:50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'd get up at Midnight and go to town on this sale but by the looks of things I can probably wait until after Breakfast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I call this shot Circling the Wagons


----------



## Turkleton

vad0s said:


> I'm going to order few budget earphones on the 11/11 sale. I already have got ED10, MH1C, Zircons..Do you guys have any tips for another IEMs under $10? I've been looking on ED9, HDS1, QKZ X6.. which other IEMs are worth to buy? Thanks


 
  
  
 Dude, dont waste your money on the QKZ X6... Doesnt sound like a great earphone
  


fenodi said:


> I have this x6. Full of bass yes! So muddy and high recessed. Not recommended IMO.


 .
  
 KZ HDS1 have gotten lotssss of good reviews. 



bhazard said:


> Oh man, KZ is just getting better and better and keeping the same great pricing. The HDS-1 is just awesome for the price. The bass isn't overdone like most KZ sets, the vocals are clear, treble is nicely apparent with pretty good resolution... soundstage is a bit forward and intimate, but c'mon, $10.
> 
> I can't see how KZ stays unknown to the general public for much longer. They can easily gain traction like Bluedio did with the quality and pricing KZ puts out.


 
  
 I've read lost of comments on the ED9s... I already ordered a pair for myself... Mostly for the soundstage and clarity, but also cos you get another filter if you want some bass!


----------



## leobigfield

romis said:


> Please, someone post a link to sale of good IEMs at Ali on 11.11.


 
  
  


leobigfield said:


> Sharing some aliexpress 11.11 deals that i find:
> 
> *Fidue A31S - US$ 14.63*
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fidue-A31s-HIFI-In-ear-Earphone-Headset-with-MIC-for-iPhone-Samsung-Android-Free-Shipping/1999449682.html
> ...


 
  


vokirber said:


> 11/11 Ali's sell. The lowest prices I have found
> 
> KZ HDS1 - *US $7.14*
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Miniature-micro-ear-ring-fever-HIFI-fever-wire-metal-professional-ear-headphones-with-wheat-new-KZ/32507506201.html
> ...


----------



## Podster

THX fellows and my wallet thanks you too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One from the Wokei library


----------



## aaDee

turkleton said:


> If I recall correctly, it was you who posted in the Rock Zircon thread bout GearBest selling em at 9.39
> 
> May I ask why you bought from Ali Express instead of GB? Or you bought from both?


yea..that's true. Coz I never ordered from other sites and I didn't want to take chance. It anyways takes long time to reach to Mumbai. At least this seller is trustworthy. I'm not saying that Gearbest is bad but I didn't want to challenge my bad luck


----------



## Carlsan

fenodi said:


> I have this x6. Full of bass yes! So muddy and high recessed. Not recommended IMO.


 

 Thanks, I already have plenty with that sound signature, LOL.
 Will stay away.


----------



## CADCAM

I'm going to post this question here also just to get an idea of peoples opinions~
  
 KZ HDS1 or ROCK Zircon 
  
 no specific genres...just as an affordable IEM...


----------



## joemama

cadcam said:


> I'm going to post this question here also just to get an idea of peoples opinions~
> 
> KZ HDS1 or ROCK Zircon
> 
> no specific genres...just as an affordable IEM...


 

 Balanced = HDS-1
 Fun = Rock Zircon
  
 Both compliment each other. At the prices offered tomorrow (11.11), get both if your wallet can afford it.


----------



## leobigfield

So guys, any other nice 11.11 deal?


----------



## paixkeeper

aadee said:


> yea..that's true. Coz I never ordered from other sites and I didn't want to take chance. It anyways takes long time to reach to Mumbai. At least this seller is trustworthy. I'm not saying that Gearbest is bad but I didn't want to challenge my bad luck


 
 I received mine (the white ones) from Gearbest yesterday, and I ordered mine on the 19th of October.
  
 Everything is working as intended and the transaction was smooth for me since they allow Paypal.
  
 P/S: I live in the West Coast of Canada


----------



## Carlsan

Anyone try this ****?
  
**** UE Custom Made Around Ear Earphone


----------



## aaDee

paixkeeper said:


> I received mine (the white ones) from Gearbest yesterday, and I ordered mine on the 19th of October.
> 
> Everything is working as intended and the transaction was smooth for me since they allow Paypal.
> 
> P/S: I live in the West Coast of Canada



That's a great news. Will definitely try some other items from gearbest.


----------



## RedTwilight

Hmm for some reason the less expensive A2 has disappeared on AE, leaving only the $85 one.
  
 Edit: Seems like it was taken off for a short while, back up now. False alarm.


----------



## RedJohn456

I was looking at the Somic V2 and as someone earlier pointed it out, looks almost the same as the Somic MH463. Would anyone care to comment on how they sound? 
  
 How about compared to the Takstar HI2050?


----------



## emusic13

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-SK-DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Dural-Unit-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-In-ear/32511074373.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.11.DZzAF8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2_79_78_77_91_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
  
 Any reviews on this? its on sale


----------



## Miknoboes

Does anyone have any last minute review of the auglamour r8s?


----------



## Miknoboes

Does anyone have any last minute reviews of this as well? Debating between these and the auglamour r8s, anyone have any experience with either?
 http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32511475071.html?productSubject=2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI&productSubject=2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI&dp=6378_1447227973_22fdc10742a4fe4cce66fbaf993c1bb9&adminSeq=202441933&productId=32511475071&productId=32511475071&productId=32511475071&shopNumber=519064&af=85386&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

I recently decided to replace the elderly Quad 77 Integrated Amplifier on my UK Bedroom system (I suffer from a nasty form of arthritis that sometimes has me in bed for a few days at a time and I cannot even hold a book, so I listen to BBC Radio 3 and 4). I thought of buying a tube integrated amplifier. I managed to borrow a Yaquin MC-13S (4 x EL34 output tubes) integrated amp for a week from a friend. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of construction both outside and inside. The soldering appeared to be very neat and well done. The sound was very pleasant with no audible distortion and barely detectable hum, playing to my DALI Royal Menuet Mk.II speakers. However in the end I decided against it. I recalled why I changed from a Quad 22/Mk2 valve system to a solid state 33/303 in the late 1960's. I like my sound very precise and crisp, with sharp transients. The sound from the Yaquin was too soft, rich and warm for my taste. I eventually bought a new/old stock Naim Nait 5-2. Once I had solved the horrendous mains hum problem by running an earth link wire from the Beresford Caiman DAC to the Naim (Naim use a weird two level earth system, which Stan Beresford alerted me to) and a few days to break in, I am delighted with it. It produces the cool, precise sound I like, with very crisp transients. A worthwhile upgrade from the 77. The Naim also works well as a headphone amplifier, with a front ¼" jack socket, playing to my AKG 495NC headphones with the NC turned off.


----------



## emusic13

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Go-Pro-EHOSN-Dynamic-and-Armature-4-unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-SE535-DIY/32521380408.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.158.JTHtBV&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2_79_78_77_92_91_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
 This one looks interesting too


----------



## Turkleton

Just pulled the trigger on

Xduuo x2
Havi b3 pro 1
Kz E3 youth edition
Kz HDS1

Thanks Head Fi guys... You guys really know how to help a bro burn a home in his wallet haha


----------



## Romis

I`m very satisfied with this player, now on sale:
http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/New-Xduoo-X3-Portable-High-Resolution-Lossless-DAC-DSD-Music-Player-JZ4760B-CS4398/32483808926.html


----------



## stilleh

Just ordered Pai Audio MR3 and KZ HDS2 from the Ali sale  Let the agony of waiting beginning...


----------



## peter123

How about that instead of everyone posting what they've ordered wait until it arrives and share your impressions.

That way it'll be a lot easier to catch those deals that I'm sure people are going to find today. Just a thought....


----------



## stilleh

peter123 said:


> How about that instead of everyone posting what they've ordered wait until it arrives and share your impressions.
> 
> That way it'll be a lot easier to catch those deals that I'm sure people are going to find today. Just a thought....




Yeah I agree. Sorry for that.


----------



## fenodi

peter123 said:


> How about that instead of everyone posting what they've ordered wait until it arrives and share your impressions.
> 
> That way it'll be a lot easier to catch those deals that I'm sure people are going to find today. Just a thought....


 
 IMO, regarding  today there is a big sale at AliExpress, I think it's not a problem. Otherwise, it will be useful for others as reference if you can give the price also the link. Maybe other  people will buy for a good discount to that seller.


----------



## peter123

stilleh said:


> Yeah I agree. Sorry for that.




Hey no worries. I'm just guessing but I'd imagine that a lot of people will be getting a lot of stuff today


----------



## peter123

fenodi said:


> IMO, regarding  today there is a big sale at AliExpress, I think it's not a problem. Otherwise, it will be useful for others as reference if you can give the price also the link. Maybe other  people will buy for a good discount to that seller.




Yes I totally agree. I was thinking about today in particular and if it's a good deal please share the link(s) 

Anyway it was just a suggestion.


----------



## stilleh

BTW. I'll be looking to get a nice upgrade cable for the MR3. From what I can see they use standard MMCX connectors. Anyone have a link to good quality silver cables that will fit? Preferably On Alisale..


----------



## audioxxx

This cable looks pretty nice:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Custom-Made-Earphone-Detachable-Cable-Silver-Plated-Headphone-Upgrade-Cable-For-SE215-351-425-535/32527543022.html

Or pure silver, I like this one:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-handmade-pure-silver-4-8core-upgrade-earphone-cable-for-shureSE425-SE846-SE215-SE315-SE535/2031308910.

Furutech cable:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-handmade-FURUTECH-silver-Upgrade-Audio-cables-for-in-earphones-se535-se425-se315-se215-ue900/1705648420.html

 Not sure which is the go, they all look good, but pure silver would have to be the go for sonic updates, but probably will not be the most flexible and ergonomic.

And for the cable of cables:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-7N-OCC-copper-coaxial-110CORE-wire-Upgrade-earphone-cable-SE535-TF10-IE80-UE18-W4R/32362779532.html


----------



## audioxxx

But this is my favourite cable, and the cable I will be using on the MR3:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Baldur-MKIII-upgrade-cable-for-Shure-SE535-SE425-SE315-SE215-UE900-UE-900-/261915318438?nav=SEARCH

I can say for sure there's a huge improvement in sound from any stock cable, and even a blind man could tell the difference.


----------



## Trapok

audioxxx said:


> But this is my favourite cable, and the cable I will be using on the MR3:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Baldur-MKIII-upgrade-cable-for-Shure-SE535-SE425-SE315-SE215-UE900-UE-900-/261915318438?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I can say for sure there's a huge improvement in sound from any stock cable, and even a blind man could tell the difference.


 

 Ouch, i m looking for an improvement cable for my DT2 circle with silver plated cable but this one is 10x the price of the iem


----------



## Ulti

Does anyone know where I can order a case like the mini pelican type case I got with my AuGlamour R8s? 
  

  
 Obviously the cheaper the better. I imagine if they're bundling it with a $30 IEM it can't be that expensive. 
  
 I've searched things like "earphone case" "earphone hard case" "earphone plastic case" on aliexpress and looked up to $5 but don't see anything. 
  
 A better picture of what I'm looking for:


----------



## Trapok

ulti said:


> Does anyone know where I can order a case like the mini pelican type case I got with my AuGlamour R8s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This one but it s a clear one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

trapok said:


> This one but it s a clear one.


 
  
 Case looks nice.
  
 As an aside, the Huast H10 is on sale.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HUAST-H10-Professional-Monitor-DJ-Studio-Bass-stereo-ear-buds-headphones-3-5mm-get-a-gift/32424565588.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.96.mCMfYX&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_79_78_77_92_91_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
  
 17.14 CAD is a little pricey for the build quality (cable in particular...housing is very nicely constructed) and complete lack of accessories (at least through the seller I bought them from originally...med eartips only...), but they are quite nice sounding. Slight v-shape with great resolution and a very smooth, slightly warm sound. I really like them with classic rock.
  
 If you are looking for something a little different, these are worth a look. They are also extremely small (tiny little microdriver of course ). Vs. the KZ EDse;
  

  
  
 EDIT: Just noticed the seller put up a video of them on his page. The wire tensile test at the end is interesting.


----------



## audioxxx

trapok said:


> Ouch, i m looking for an improvement cable for my DT2 circle with silver plated cable but this one is 10x the price of the iem :eek:




I don't think it's worth in investing in cables for those iem's. Not my taste in tuning, to smooth for me.


----------



## audioxxx

trapok said:


> Ouch, i m looking for an improvement cable for my DT2 circle with silver plated cable but this one is 10x the price of the iem :eek:



Grab these while their so cheap on sale:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html

They will designate the DT2 to toilet duty with a good source, and cable.


----------



## rjbell

I want to buy a sample of the best earphones on aliexpress under $15 today while the sale is on. Can i have a top 5 or 10?
  
 thank you.


----------



## CADCAM

rjbell said:


> I want to buy a sample of the best earphones on aliexpress under $15 today while the sale is on. Can i have a top 5 or 10?
> 
> thank you.


 
 I don't think you could go wrong with KZ HDS1 & ED9...I'd also pick up the ROCK Zircons.


----------



## Turkleton

fenodi said:


> IMO, regarding  today there is a big sale at AliExpress, I think it's not a problem. Otherwise, it will be useful for others as reference if you can give the price also the link. Maybe other  people will buy for a good discount to that seller.


 
 Great idea!
  
 I'll post mine 
  
 Xduoo x2 player: $35.11 and the store has a coupon for $2 for purchases over $29.... Best price i could find for the x2 anywhere!
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-XDUOO-X2-Professional-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-with-0-96-Inch-OLED-Screen-Support/32505470749.html 
  
 My KZs I got at the official flagship store, wouldnt wanna risk a bad QC just for savings of a buck or two.
  
 Havi b3 pro 1: $43.68 on the mobile app.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-Top-quality-hifi-earphone-HAVI-B3-PRO1-for-MP3-player-music-in-ear/32275428722.html
  
 If you have enough coins, you can get a $5 coupon or you can register a credit/debit card and get a $5 coupon for purchases over $25... Got my Xduoo price down to 28.40 and the Havi B3s to 38.68
  
 Man the wait's gonna be a killer!


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with KZ HDS1 & ED9...I'd also pick up the ROCK Zircons.




I concur, three excellent flavors with a nice byt subtle chance in signaturr. Plus for the price you can't go wrong


----------



## pwoznic

turkleton said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I'll post mine
> 
> ...


 

 That xduoo sounds interesting, but a 32gb limit microsd is pathetic... if I can stick a 256gb card into it then I would definition buy it!


----------



## Inszy

256GB on X2? It's joke? You have any idea how much time you would be spending in scrolling folders?


----------



## pwoznic

inszy said:


> 256GB on X2? It's joke? You have any idea how much time you would be spending in scrolling folders?


 
 True, but I have a 160gb ipod classic which is not enough. I hate running out of space on any device, so I like the option of putting the biggest SD card as possible. I have never used anything like an X2, but would it really be that hard to navigate? I organize everything Artist, Album, so I assume I just scroll to my favorite band by alphabet like M, Metallica, then pick an album.
  
 Is there another device that would be similar to ipod classic but would give me at least the option of a large SD card like 128 or 256?


----------



## Turkleton

pwoznic said:


> That xduoo sounds interesting, but a 32gb limit microsd is pathetic... if I can stick a 256gb card into it then I would definition buy it!


 
 Yeah, 32 gb's suck, but from the reviews of the x2's software, it's not too big of a bummer cos you'll be spending your time choosing which songs to put on the card instead of sorting through the songs in the player... 
  
 Like Inszy said, you'd be spending hours trying to scroll through all the folders. This is my first foray into HiFi players, so I'm just gonna dip my toes in the water first instead of jumping right in... Else I'd have gotten a Fiio instead.
  
 I'm gonna use the x2 like a plug n play device - put my fav songs on and just press play haha
  
  
 Maybe this might suit your taste more? 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Arrival-Fiio-X5-2nd-gen-X5-II-X5K-Native-DSD-Decoding-192k-Hz-24bit/32376228133.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3_79_78_77_92_91_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9


----------



## rjbell

There is a company that mod ipod classics. The add larger hardrives they do a nice job too.


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html
  
 These things look good, 6 drivers. Anyone seen these or have info?


----------



## sodesuka

skullophile said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html
> 
> These things look good, 6 drivers. Anyone seen these or have info?


 

 Umm yeah, err, those 10-15dB peaks are scary.


----------



## paradoxology

Well, I already have the KZ ED9, KZ ED ATE, and Mrice E300 but I went ahead and ordered a KZ HDS1 and YINJW IE800 just for giggles. Heaven knows I don't need any more IEMs...


----------



## HiFiChris

sodesuka said:


> skullophile said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html
> ...


 


 I guess it is a raw measurement without applied compensation curve.


----------



## rjbell

Thanks for the recommendations so far.


----------



## sodesuka

hifichris said:


> I guess it is a raw measurement without applied compensation curve.


 

 I guess you're right, but I have a feeling that the real signature won't be too far off.


----------



## CADCAM

Just pulled the trigger on the KZ ZS1 & a backup pair of Zircons...all for around 24 bucks. 
 I have many IEM's but the Ali sale was irresistible.


----------



## peter123

After my recent experience with the Yinling K3 quad BA I'd be a bit careful to jump on those unknown multiple BA's.


----------



## CoiL

paradoxology said:


> Well, I already have the KZ ED9, KZ ED ATE, and Mrice E300 but I went ahead and ordered a KZ HDS1 and *YINJW IE800* just for giggles. Heaven knows I don't need any more IEMs...


 

 Which Yinjw "IE800" ? Ceramic, wooden (2014 open-back) or wooden (2015 port-hole back) ?


----------



## HiFiChris

sodesuka said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it is a raw measurement without applied compensation curve.
> ...


 


 Will be a v-shaped signature for sure if the graph really belongs to the IEMs.


----------



## paradoxology

Oh, I ordered the 2015 wooden version. I'm interested to hear how it performs. So far, these little guys that I have ordered from AE have punched above their weight. As cheap as they are right now, how can I go wrong?


----------



## Trapok

audioxxx said:


> Grab these while their so cheap on sale:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html
> 
> They will designate the DT2 to toilet duty with a good source, and cable.


 

 Thanks for advice, but ATM can't spend more than 50$


----------



## aaDee

Just listening to "the gig is off" from the soundtracks of Rudderless with Mrice E100 without foam( direct from Fiio X3ii). OMG they sound so transparent. I just hope Monk will be at the same level or above. I'm in love with E100 again.


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> Which Yinjw "IE800" ? Ceramic, wooden (2014 open-back) or wooden (2015 port-hole back) ?




Which one is it you like most?


----------



## FUYU

peter123 said:


> After my recent experience with the Yinling K3 quad BA I'd be a bit careful to jump on those unknown multiple BA's.


 

 <100$ for 4BA's is probably still out of reach, yet. Would be interesting to know what BA's are being used.


----------



## peter123

fuyu said:


> <100$ for 4BA's is probably still out of reach, yet. Would be interesting to know what BA's are being used.




Yes and I belive that the same will be true about 6 drivers for less than $200, although I'd love to be proven wrong 

Maybe I'll open mine up after a while so that we can see what's inside.


----------



## stilleh

trapok said:


> Thanks for advice, but ATM can't spend more than 50$




Then get the Havi B3 pro1. There is no competition at that price point of you want something ridiculously good.


----------



## Ulti

trapok said:


> This one but it s a clear one.


 
 Thanks. Thought it'd be a bit cheaper so I'll pass on it I guess.


----------



## bavinck

stilleh said:


> Then get the Havi B3 pro1. There is no competition at that price point of you want something ridiculously good.




For $50 the puro iem500 is getting lots of love and being compared to the havi regarding price/performance.


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Which Yinjw "IE800" ? Ceramic, wooden (2014 open-back) or wooden (2015 port-hole back) ?
> ...


 
 wooden (2014 open-back)... in modified configuration.
  
 Btw, guys, any idea about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Headphones-HIFI-Ebony-Moving-Iron-Coil-In-Ear/519064_32523743674.html


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> wooden (2014 open-back)... in modified configuration.
> 
> Btw, guys, any idea about these? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Headphones-HIFI-Ebony-Moving-Iron-Coil-In-Ear/519064_32523743674.html




Thanks! I'll try to find them.


----------



## ozkan

bavinck said:


> For $50 the puro iem500 is getting lots of love and being compared to the havi regarding price/performance.




Are they better than Havi B3, any similarities or differences?


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> Are they better than Havi B3, any similarities or differences?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786861/puro-sound-labs-puro-ie500iem-impessions-and-discussion/60


----------



## pwoznic

peter123 said:


> Which one is it you like most?


 

 Unrelated to your IEM questions, but every time I see your avatar, I think about Sam going "SAVE BY LUNDQVIST!"
  
 LGR!


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Anyonehave tried this? For 12$ is worth? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/32487808552.html


----------



## slowpickr

rafaelroxalot said:


> Anyonehave tried this? For 12$ is worth? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/32487808552.html


 
 Curious about this one also.


----------



## Carlsan

slowpickr said:


> Curious about this one also.


 
  
 I have this version which I believe is older. It has an open back with a mesh cover, versus the new one, that is linked above, that has a pinhole.
 From what I've read the open back version is better.
 My pair, the open back, are excellent. For the $18 I paid, they have great detail, separation, and deep bass that is quick but full of impact when needed and certainly satisfactory.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

I want to buy zircon and. Kz zs1 both costs 10.55 today, worth guys? And mula for 5.75 $... Or any other options?
I liked ttpod t1e before and edse and havi b1p...
I didnt like much the xe800 vivo too bright... Not much kzs es...


----------



## audioxxx

I am using the silver plated YINJW from this seller, they are fantastic iem's, I like the updated cable as well (high quality sits well), highly recommend them they sound great for all day listening, with a tight chumpy bass, and terrific 3d like sound stage: 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Sports-Headset/32486101500.html

Edit: Also discounted for the 11/11 sale. Grab them today...


----------



## Nrocket

Anybody wanna send me some of their cheap purchases that they don't use due to sound preference or fit? Send me a message if you do. I'm looking to try some new headphones or gear.


----------



## slowpickr

nrocket said:


> Anybody wanna send me some of their cheap purchases that they don't use due to sound preference or fit? Send me a message if you do. I'm looking to try some new headphones or gear.




PM sent.


----------



## paradoxology

Alrighty, now. I have ordered the yinjw wood IE800 in both open back and ported back flavors. I am very interested to find out how much difference there is between the two. Of course, it will take a few weeks...


----------



## RedTwilight

I got the LZ A2 and those DT2 'IE800s' caught my eye too. How do they sound?
  
 Didn't have the budget to spring for Pi MR3 lol, what with FLC coming out with a RED FLC8S... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So expensive but so temptinggg...


----------



## audioxxx

^I would avoid the DT2, they didn't do it for me, they seem to not do anything very good, (they sound a bit hollow with no punchy bass, and if you try to boost the bass, the bass becomes bloated and muddy). 
 But for the budget price the wood YINJW are better, really enjoyable sounding iem's.


----------



## RedTwilight

audioxxx said:


> ^I would avoid the DT2, they didn't do it for me, they seem to not do anything very good, (they sound a bit hollow with no punchy bass, and if you try to boost the bass, the bass becomes bloated and muddy).
> But for the budget price the wood YINJW are better, really enjoyable sounding iem's.


 
  
 Oh dear.. Guess I ought to sell them off then.. Or gift to someone who likes their signature.


----------



## leobigfield

redtwilight said:


> Oh dear.. Guess I ought to sell them off then.. Or gift to someone who likes their signature.


 
  
 Maybe you can cancel the order before the seller ship them?


----------



## audioxxx

redtwilight said:


> Oh dear.. Guess I ought to sell them off then.. Or gift to someone who likes their signature.



I guess it comes down to preferences, I could have got a set from a bad batch, or maybe my sources dont have any synergy with the DT2.
 I am going to reuse the silver cable on another set of iem's and gift them most probably, but their not all bad the DT2, (maybe the seller will let you transfer the sale to another set).

 Maybe they left the BA's out of my set, **** are capable of anything, I'm tempted to crack them open to have a peak.


----------



## Turkleton

ozkan said:


> Are they better than Havi B3, any similarities or differences?




Biggest difference is that they can't be shipped out of the States for $50.. There might be a few sellers on Amazon, but they're mostly going for 100++.

If it wasn't for the shipping to US only, I'd have sprung for the Puros instead... But I'm pretty happy waiting for my havi b3s to arrive in the mail xD


----------



## mikaveli06

pwoznic said:


> That xduoo sounds interesting, but a 32gb limit microsd is pathetic... if I can stick a 256gb card into it then I would definition buy it!


i used 128gb card with no problem on x2


----------



## Miknoboes

After much thinking, I have decided not to get the LZ A2's even though they have been recommended to me by multiple people. I have decided to go with a Zircon Rock, and a KZ ED9.  Two IEMS under 25 dollars? I think I'm falling in love with this thread (but hopefully the IEMs are good enough to warrant that love )!!! My only questions now is whether I should pick up a pair of Havi B3 Pro 1s or a pair of Puro IEM 500s. I think soundstage is cool to have but I would rather have a slightly fuller bass response with good midrange and treble that is energetic but not sibilant. Should I consider the Puro's or the Havi's in this regard?  I will also post responses to the Zircons and the KZ ED9s from a noob's viewpoint and will offer comparisons to the Vsonic GR07 BEs as they are the only IEMs I have in my possession (Cannot find my Vsonic VSD3 and my MeElectronics m6).


----------



## RedTwilight

leobigfield said:


> Maybe you can cancel the order before the seller ship them?


 
  
 Unfortunately they're with the LZ A2s which I wanted to get in the first place, and managed to knock $10 bucks off the price with coupons. Won't be able to get that offer again, or I'd have cancelled..
  


audioxxx said:


> I guess it comes down to preferences, I could have got a set from a bad batch, or maybe my sources dont have any synergy with the DT2.
> I am going to reuse the silver cable on another set of iem's and gift them most probably, but their not all bad the DT2, (maybe the seller will let you transfer the sale to another set).
> 
> Maybe they left the BA's out of my set, **** are capable of anything, I'm tempted to crack them open to have a peak.


 
  
 Hm.. I did get the silver cable one thinking I could perhaps reuse them in future, hopefully it plays well with my E12DIY. That OPA827 opamp makes darn near anything sound good. Will give them a spin then. Loll if it's really lacking a BA...


----------



## yangian

seobon said:


> After much thinking, I have decided not to get the LZ A2's even though they have been recommended to me by multiple people. I have decided to go with a Zircon Rock, and a KZ ED9.  Two IEMS under 25 dollars? I think I'm falling in love with this thread (but hopefully the IEMs are good enough to warrant that love )!!! My only questions now is whether I should pick up a pair of Havi B3 Pro 1s or a pair of Puro IEM 500s. I think soundstage is cool to have but I would rather have a slightly fuller bass response with good midrange and treble that is energetic but not sibilant. Should I consider the Puro's or the Havi's in this regard?  I will also post responses to the Zircons and the KZ ED9s from a noob's viewpoint and will offer comparisons to the Vsonic GR07 BEs as they are the only IEMs I have in my possession (Cannot find my Vsonic VSD3 and my MeElectronics m6).


 

 Puro seems better to you.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786861/puro-sound-labs-puro-ie500iem-impessions-and-discussion/60#post_12069105


----------



## aaDee

rafaelroxalot said:


> I want to buy zircon and. Kz zs1 both costs 10.55 today, worth guys? And mula for 5.75 $... Or any other options?
> I liked ttpod t1e before and edse and havi b1p...
> I didnt like much the xe800 vivo too bright... Not much kzs es...



You can totally ignore Mula. I mean completely. If you have used KZ before you will hate your $5.75 spent on lifeless s###t. Balanced doesn't mean lifeless sound.


----------



## fenodi

I just ordered A2,Xiaomi Hybrid and Vention TR01.
Xiaomi Hybrid is the cheapest hybrid iem for now $22.99
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Crystal-Pink-Edition-100-Original-Xiaomi-Duomi-Piston-2-II-Earphone-Headphone-For-Girls-for/32306853906.html

I like this vention for its packaging. It cost $15.99
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Vention-100-Original-Electronic-2014-New-In-Ear-Headphone-Noise-Isolating-3-5mm-Earphone-with-Mic/1894748203.html


----------



## Romis

fenodi said:


> I just ordered A2,Xiaomi Hybrid and Vention TR01.
> Xiaomi Hybrid is the cheapest hybrid iem for now $22.99
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Crystal-Pink-Edition-100-Original-Xiaomi-Duomi-Piston-2-II-Earphone-Headphone-For-Girls-for/32306853906.html
> 
> ...


 
 I also plan to order these hybrids, but there are no feedbacks in your link.


----------



## peter123

romis said:


> I also plan to order these hybrids, but there are no feedbacks in your link.


 
 I'm pretty sure that's because they're so new that not many people have recieved them yet (I've seen noone in here that has got their pairs yet).


----------



## CoiL

slowpickr said:


> rafaelroxalot said:
> 
> 
> > Anyonehave tried this? For 12$ is worth? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/32487808552.html
> ...


 
  


carlsan said:


> I have this version which I believe is older. It has an open back with a mesh cover, versus the new one, that is linked above, that has a pinhole.
> From what I've read the open back version is better.
> My pair, the open back, are excellent. For the $18 I paid, they have great detail, separation, and deep bass that is quick but full of impact when needed and certainly satisfactory.


 
  


audioxxx said:


> I am using the silver plated YINJW from this seller, they are fantastic iem's, I like the updated cable as well (high quality sits well), highly recommend them they sound great for all day listening, with a tight chumpy bass, and terrific 3d like sound stage:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Sports-Headset/32486101500.html
> 
> Edit: Also discounted for the 11/11 sale. Grab them today...


 
  


paradoxology said:


> Alrighty, now. I have ordered the yinjw wood IE800 in both open back and ported back flavors. I am very interested to find out how much difference there is between the two. Of course, it will take a few weeks...


 


coil said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > audioxxx said:
> ...


 
 Quote (my profile): 





> YINJW wooden "IE800" (2015) - Very similar signature and SQ to open-back older wooden version. With some music I can`t make difference but with some more detailed great mastered music I feel like newer version has very slightly less micro-details and resolution but that might be difference of PQ or QC. Still very good IEM for the price. In modified configuration (shorter body with wood backplates under angle and breathing hole) they sound slightly better than in stock but not much difference (similar build to stock). Reducing breathiing hole size affects bass quantity and quality directly, so, one can tune this IEM pretty easily to liking. WOM-mod older version sounds still tad better for my ears and I would choose older version over newer.


----------



## rontant

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's because they're so new that not many people have recieved them yet (I've seen noone in here that has got their pairs yet).


 
 Right. AFAIK, they were officially made available yesterday on Mi China official website: http://www.mi.com/quantie/


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> Right. AFAIK, they were officially made available yesterday on Mi China official website: http://www.mi.com/quantie/


 
 Yes, I wasn't sure about the date just knew they're new  
  
 Long time, no see btw. I hope you're doing fine.


----------



## stilleh

audioxxx said:


> This cable looks pretty nice:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Custom-Made-Earphone-Detachable-Cable-Silver-Plated-Headphone-Upgrade-Cable-For-SE215-351-425-535/32527543022.html
> 
> ...




Managed to get a Baldur Mkii cable for $32 yesterday after coupons. Very happy with that purchase.


----------



## audioxxx

stilleh said:


> Managed to get a Baldur Mkii cable for $32 yesterday after coupons. Very happy with that purchase.




That's a great savings, I would buy one for that price.
 Let me know what you think when you recieved it, once it's got 100hrs on it?
 I think your in for a great audio surprise. How do we get coupons?

Edit: just bought some fitbit style watches from Ali, (need to get healthier) now my wallet needs to be locked up for a while, don't worry about the coupons. I need to also ban myself from this place, for my wallets health.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey guys.....here goes some pics of the *Millet Iron Quantie* in-ear headphones
  
 These are meant to be there *Annual Flagship* headphones.
  
 They are sounding awesome by far! .....they are capable of competing with the best in my stash!
  
 Here are some pics......
  
 

 Still burning.....more info tonight (China time). To be continued.......


----------



## rjbell

Has anyone manged to track down Don Scorpio manufacturer? I've been looking for ages with no luck. The barcode on the box and google searches lead to the domain www.s-donscorpio.com but the link is dead. The new packaging seems to show another name adding mpins to the don scorpio name. It now reads mpins don scorpio. Searches bring up iem phones and hdmi cable but still can not find a contact information for them.
  
 Anyone from Hong Kong can help with this?
  
 GuangZhou Don Scorpio Electronics Company Co.,Ltd
 KANG LE XIN CUN 3 XIANG 10 HAO,, 
 guang zhou shi 
  
 thank you.


----------



## acompacta

Happy with my 11.11 haul, IE800 DIY Wooden, Rock Zircons and the KZ-ED11, as well as some foam tips!


----------



## kuko61

1clearhead said:


> Hey guys.....here goes some pics of the *Millet Iron Quantie* in-ear headphones


 
 They look similar, as new Xiaomi Hybrid headphones.


----------



## PotatoEars

Can anyone verify if the penonaudio page of the Vsonic GR06 is true about that they have stock for it. I have been looking for GR06 for a whil now and they state that they have stock while the other stores (LendmeURears). Regarding this, is PenonAudio by any means a good store?
  
 Cheers


----------



## leobigfield

potatoears said:


> Can anyone verify if the penonaudio page of the Vsonic GR06 is true about that they have stock for it. I have been looking for GR06 for a whil now and they state that they have stock while the other stores (LendmeURears). Regarding this, is PenonAudio by any means a good store?
> 
> Cheers


 
 PenonAudio is a VERY GOOD store. Customer Service is top notch, and they always sells legit goods. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## joemama

leobigfield said:


> PenonAudio is a VERY GOOD store. Customer Service is top notch, and they always sells legit goods. Can't recommend them enough.


 

 +1!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kuko61 said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys.....here goes some pics of the *Millet Iron Quantie* in-ear headphones
> ...


 
 They *ARE* the Hybrids. Quantie (圈铁) is just its Chinese name.
  
 Also, @1clearhead, wasn't it the "Ring Iron" earphones, and not just the "iron" bit? Pretty sure that was how the name was translated.
  


1clearhead said:


> They are sounding awesome by far! .....*they are capable of competing with the best in my stash!*


 
 When it comes to you, just about *everything* is capable of competing with teh best in your stash.


----------



## peter123

potatoears said:


> Can anyone verify if the penonaudio page of the Vsonic GR06 is true about that they have stock for it. I have been looking for GR06 for a whil now and they state that they have stock while the other stores (LendmeURears). Regarding this, is PenonAudio by any means a good store?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
  


leobigfield said:


> PenonAudio is a VERY GOOD store. Customer Service is top notch, and they always sells legit goods. Can't recommend them enough.


 
 Agreed, one of the best international sellers.
  
 My suggestion to PotatoEars is just to ask them, they're very reliable.


----------



## CoiL

thatbeatsguy said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > They are sounding awesome by far! .....*they are capable of competing with the best in my stash!*
> ...


 
 Yeah, same thoughts...


----------



## DaveLT

kuko61 said:


> They look similar, as new Xiaomi Hybrid headphones.


 
 Because they ARE the Xiaomi hybrids. 


thatbeatsguy said:


> They *ARE* the Hybrids. Quantie (圈铁) is just its Chinese name.
> 
> Also, @1clearhead, wasn't it the "Ring Iron" earphones, and not just the "iron" bit? Pretty sure that was how the name was translated.
> 
> When it comes to you, just about *everything* is capable of competing with teh best in your stash.


 
  
 Apparently BAs are written as Iron if literally translated. No wonder I could never find them.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

davelt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> thatbeatsguy said:
> ...


 
 Actually, it's more like "Moving Iron," as the actual phrase for BA is 动铁, which literally means moving iron.
 (As a side note, the 圈 part of the name refers to 动圈, which, when transliterated, means "Moving Ring", referring to the dynamic driver and its circular diaphragm.)


----------



## DaveLT

thatbeatsguy said:


> Actually, it's more like "Moving Iron," as the actual phrase for BA is 动铁, which literally means moving iron.
> (As a side note, the 圈 part of the name refers to 动圈, which, when transliterated, means "Moving Ring", referring to the dynamic driver and its circular diaphragm.)


 
 Shame that I as a Chinese fella, don't even understand chinese. In life you gotta trade up knowledge in one field to concentrate on another.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Penon Audio also goes by the Name Bigbargainonline on Ebay. Sometimes BBO has better prices on the same items as Penon's website.
  
 I've bought quite a few items. Very Good
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

kuko61 said:


> They look similar, as new Xiaomi Hybrid headphones.


 
 Quote:


coil said:


> Yeah, same thoughts...


 
  
 This is the Xiaomi Quantie hybrids......the title labeled came off their website.


----------



## 1clearhead

acompacta said:


> Happy with my 11.11 haul, IE800 DIY Wooden, Rock Zircons and the KZ-ED11, as well as some foam tips!


 
 Very smart buy.....I'm sure you'll enjoy them!


----------



## HiFiChris

twinacstacks said:


> Penon Audio also goes by the Name Bigbargainonline on Ebay.


 

 Oh, didn't know they were Penon, though I have already seen that name on e-bay.


----------



## 1clearhead

So far, the* Xiaomi Quantie's* might be the cheapest hybrid money can buy, or at least, it sure looks like it.
  
 I can point out so far that the bass is incredibly tuned, vocals are neither recessed or forward and the highs are starting to sound very nice and crisp. They remind me more of the Piston's 2, but perfectly tuned to have better control on bass, while the highs are greatly improved. They are light and easy on the ears and have the fun factor signature that keeps you engaged. The Quantie's benefits greatly on tip-rolling where you can really get a better soundstage and high definition out of them. The housing and everything else about them shows a lot of quality for the money spent. These could be there best, yet!
  
 .....will continue burning them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If any of you guys are interested in measuring your IEMs, the Vibro Veritas price was just slashed in half. $50 USD 

http://vibrolabs.com/products/veritas


----------



## peter123

LZ A2 review for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14486


----------



## audioxxx

hisoundfi said:


> If any of you guys are interested in measuring your IEMs, the Vibro Veritas price was just slashed in half. $50 USD
> 
> http://vibrolabs.com/products/veritas



This is going to come in handy, brilliant..


----------



## Ulti

Ah damnit I'm hyped for the Xiaomi Hybrids now! Hopefully someone that has other hybrid IEMs get them too and let us know how they compare sonically. 
  
 Has anyone tried the Letv earphones btw? They look decent for $12 but I haven't seen any real reviews with photos and stuff.
  
 http://us.lemall.com/us/product/InEarHeadphone.html
  
 Ah just seen the actual photos here on a listing:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-letv-HiFi-earphone-stereo-Headphones-Bass-auriculares-Mic-For-letv-le-one-1-le/32489521110.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.11.JAyXA9&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_21_79_78_77_92_91_22_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
  
 The cable looks horrible tbh. Really not a fan of the rubber coated clear type cables or whatever they are. For some reason that seller doesn't seem to give the official accessories set either.


----------



## docentore

Have anyone tried any of the wooden headphones from aliexpress like those?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Steelseries-Band-Ebony-wood-headset-Amplified-speaker-earphones-HI-FI-NOISE-ISOLATION-headphone-STEREO-AUDIO-on/741239355.html


----------



## RedTwilight

thatbeatsguy said:


> They *ARE* the Hybrids. Quantie (圈铁) is just its Chinese name.


 
  
 Wow ok that makes perfect sense. As an ethnic Chinese I'm ashamed that I've been reading it at "Kuan-ti"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is China we're talking about after all.. QuanTie (pronounced chuen-tyair) is definitely the hybrid word. Circular metal lol..


----------



## thatBeatsguy

redtwilight said:


> thatbeatsguy said:
> 
> 
> > They *ARE* the Hybrids. Quantie (圈铁) is just its Chinese name.
> ...


 
 XD I kinda read it as Chuan-tye, or something along those lines. I kinda studied Chinese when I lived there a few years ago.


----------



## Miknoboes

If that case is actually made of leather, I would buy those IEMs just for the case.


----------



## RedTwilight

thatbeatsguy said:


> XD I kinda read it as Chuan-tye, or something along those lines. I kinda studied Chinese when I lived there a few years ago.


 
  
 Close enough haha...


----------



## DaveLT

redtwilight said:


> Wow ok that makes perfect sense. As an ethnic Chinese I'm ashamed that I've been reading it at "Kuan-ti"...   This is China we're talking about after all.. QuanTie (pronounced chuen-tyair) is definitely the hybrid word. Circular metal lol..



Shame on me too. From Singapore as well.


docentore said:


> Have anyone tried any of the wooden headphones from aliexpress like those?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Steelseries-Band-Ebony-wood-headset-Amplified-speaker-earphones-HI-FI-NOISE-ISOLATION-headphone-STEREO-AUDIO-on/741239355.html



Looks like a person love child between of akg and audio technica (aka hd668b) but looks even more cheapskate


ulti said:


> Ah damnit I'm hyped for the Xiaomi Hybrids now! Hopefully someone that has other hybrid IEMs get them too and let us know how they compare sonically.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Letv earphones btw? They look decent for $12 but I haven't seen any real reviews with photos and stuff.
> 
> ...



The controller/Mic looks suspiciously like pistons 3 

As for the cable, to each his own.


----------



## Podster

ulti said:


> Ah damnit I'm hyped for the Xiaomi Hybrids now! Hopefully someone that has other hybrid IEMs get them too and let us know how they compare sonically.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Letv earphones btw? They look decent for $12 but I haven't seen any real reviews with photos and stuff.
> 
> ...




I don't know, it looks fairly well made and of good materials
Sure you want to go out on that line for $12 big ones


----------



## Carlsan

Just got my AudioSense V2 DDS4 today. Impressed with these right out of the box, but can see how they may benefit from burn in.
 Excellent packaging and well built.
 This coming from my recent foray into KZ land, where packaging is often minimal.
The seller took a bit long, a month from the time I bought them, but partly my fault, they were out of the color I requested, and I didn't get back to them until at least a week after the order to clarify my next color choice.
 At this point I am happy with my $20 purchase.


----------



## sodesuka

So the new Soundmagic's product is an on-ear, guess I can safely use the fund for something else now since I'm not interested in one. Kinda regretting missing the 11.11 deal though.


----------



## pwoznic

I just got my DZAT DR20, KZ HDS1, and Zircon Rocks. So far the DR20s have great bass, the HDS1 sound great for their tiny size, but I have not tested the Zircon yet.


----------



## Podster

pwoznic said:


> I just got my DZAT DR20, KZ HDS1, and Zircon Rocks. So far the DR20s have great bass, the HDS1 sound great for their tiny size, but I have not tested the Zircon yet.


 

 Nice, you are going to love those Zirc's when you get to them. I'm sitting here jamming on test tracks for my N5 on the HDS1's


----------



## ozkan

podster said:


> Nice, you are going to love those Zirc's when you get to them. I'm sitting here jamming on test tracks for my N5 on the HDS1's




So how do you like them? Impressions please and comparison to ATE would be great if you have of course.


----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> So how do you like them? Impressions please and comparison to ATE would be great if you have of course.


 

 Hey Oz, I have the ATE's but have never gotten a proper fit or seal as of yet. I know they are good iem's but just can't get the fitment/tips package on them yet! I really think it has something to do with the shape of the ATE and how that nozzle angle is off the shell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like has been said the Zirc's are fun iem's but just a little on the bassy side for me but when in the mood


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Hey Oz, I have the ATE's but have never gotten a proper fit or seal as of yet. I know they are good iem's but just can't get the fitment/tips package on them yet! I really think it has something to do with the shape of the ATE and how that nozzle angle is off the shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 EDM, TRANCE, JAZZ, CLASSICAL.
  
 Go there now with the ZIRC'S.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Nrocket

nrocket said:


> Anybody wanna send me some of their cheap purchases that they don't use due to sound preference or fit? Send me a message if you do. I'm looking to try some new headphones or gear.


 
 Just had somebody take me up on this. If anybody else wants to unload their unused headphones and send them I'm all ears.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pun intended. LoL.
 Send me Pm.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> :blink: EDM, TRANCE, JAZZ, CLASSICAL.
> 
> Go there now with the ZIRC'S.
> 
> TWIN




Oh I know, Bjork is my go to bass tuning. If you can EQ to her I salute you, It truly amazes me how deep these little $10 sucka's can go


----------



## Trapok

HS: I am really sad for what happened in my country.


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> HS: I am really sad for what happened in my country.




My condolences! As a many times Paris visitor and lover it makes me feel even more personally moved by this terrible tragedy, my heart cry.


----------



## audioxxx

trapok said:


> HS: I am really sad for what happened in my country.



This is appalling and a terrible thing that has happened, and I have been truly saddened. 
My deepest condolences to all those affected by this barbaric cruelty.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fiio X7, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-x7/reviews/14506


----------



## DaveLT

That is a 1000$ DAP (where I'm at). When I saw it I was shocked at the price.


----------



## Ulti

Dual driver Hisenior IEM:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hisenior-Audio-TD1-Universal-Fit-Hybrid-7mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armatured-Dual-Drivers-IEMS-Headphone-with/32523936854.html
  
 Anyone seen any reviews of these on taobao or something?


----------



## ozkan

podster said:


> Hey Oz, I have the ATE's but have never gotten a proper fit or seal as of yet. I know they are good iem's but just can't get the fitment/tips package on them yet! I really think it has something to do with the shape of the ATE and how that nozzle angle is off the shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks but I was asking KZ HDS1 lol


----------



## CADCAM

ozkan said:


> Thanks but I was asking KZ HDS1 lol


 
 The HDS1 has less low end than the Zircon and resolves detail a smidge better in my system. The Zircon are just so damn fun to listen to they really are as good as I've read.


----------



## HiFiChris

The HDS1 are really nice sounding. I'll write a quick review on them some time in early December or late November (when I find the time to).


----------



## bhazard

LZ-a2 review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14512


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> LZ-a2 review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14512


 

 awesome review Vince, pretty much mirrors my thoughts on the A2. Its no technical or detail monster, but its so darn enjoyable to listen to that you forget all those things and just get absorbed in the music. This one is perfect for those long listening sessions.
  
 There have been days that I used them for upwards of 6 hours or so and surprisingly I had no ear fatigue nor any ear ringing. I am not sure why I am so drawn to the A2, despite being a semi treble head of late. Greater than the sum of its parts as they say


----------



## Koolpep

bhazard said:


> LZ-a2 review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14512


 

 Indeed, great review, mirror what I hear too. Can't believe how much I enjoy them. I think their benefit is that they don't do anything wrong PLUS they do a few things exceptionally well. That creates a surprising musical experience.
  
 I am contemplating getting another pair (just to be sure if I loose them or so). And that's weird even for me.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Just finished reviewing a solid pair of earphones, named Ziofen H9.
 Simply put, they are amazing for people who don't want deep and excess bass, but demand detailed mids and crisp highs.
 The only downside is the relatively low maximum loudness, which can be fixed with an amplifier.
 Got them here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-High-Quality-ZIOFEN-H9-Metal-Sports-HIFI-In-ear-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-with-remote-mic/32508786447.html
  
 Also reviewed great basshead-level earphones, named BYZ K30.
 Basically these are great V-shaped earphones with a very crisp highs and a low-bass filled with great sub-bass. The mids are warm but aren't pushed back usually.
 As far as I know, they are not on AliExpress, but you can get them on MisterTao for cheap: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/522049326085.html
  
 Next to review (already have in stock):
 boarseman CX98
 boarseman KR49i
 Fidue A33
 JBL T100A
 LG QuadBeat 2 (LE530)
 LKER i1
 KZ IE80
 KZ ZS1
 MOXO M12
 ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)
 ROCK Mula (RAU0511)
 Sony MH750
 TINGO FL800
 TINGO GX5
 TINGO GX10
 VJJB V1


----------



## wastan

Oh my goodness...
 I can't decide if this is appallingly charming or charmingly appalling. At least they committed to the aesthetic 100% all the way to the 3.5 plug. 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-earphone-DIY-Unique-Design-Hifi-Stereo-Metal-In-ear-Earbuds-Auriculare-Running-Sport-Headphones-Novelty/519064_32534697698.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

wastan said:


> Oh my goodness...
> I can't decide if this is appallingly charming or charmingly appalling. At least they committed to the aesthetic 100% all the way to the 3.5 plug.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-earphone-DIY-Unique-Design-Hifi-Stereo-Metal-In-ear-Earbuds-Auriculare-Running-Sport-Headphones-Novelty/519064_32534697698.html




Well.....aren't those a thing, Lmao. Nice find wastan


----------



## VinegarBoy

wastan said:


> Oh my goodness...
> I can't decide if this is appallingly charming or charmingly appalling. At least they committed to the aesthetic 100% all the way to the 3.5 plug.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-earphone-DIY-Unique-Design-Hifi-Stereo-Metal-In-ear-Earbuds-Auriculare-Running-Sport-Headphones-Novelty/519064_32534697698.html




LOL. I wouldn't be caught with those things in my ears even if the SQ exceeded the K3003. 

Incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skullophile

Take a look at these 

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/44688149443.html

Translate the reviews, 25 positive reviews and no negative.


----------



## aaDee

wastan said:


> Oh my goodness...
> I can't decide if this is appallingly charming or charmingly appalling. At least they committed to the aesthetic 100% all the way to the 3.5 plug.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-earphone-DIY-Unique-Design-Hifi-Stereo-Metal-In-ear-Earbuds-Auriculare-Running-Sport-Headphones-Novelty/519064_32534697698.html


The designer must be an Indian.


----------



## aaDee

Look at those things..,. Looks like a lost part of transformers.
Custom Edition Stereo In-Ear Headset With Remote Control For Cell Phones And Tablet D010 (Silver)
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Custom-Edition-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-With-Remote-Control-For-Cell-Phones-And-Tablet-D010-Silver/32480046534.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## RedTwilight

aadee said:


> Look at those things..,. Looks like a lost part of transformers.
> Custom Edition Stereo In-Ear Headset With Remote Control For Cell Phones And Tablet D010 (Silver)
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Custom-Edition-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-With-Remote-Control-For-Cell-Phones-And-Tablet-D010-Silver/32480046534.html
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
  
 Jetfire! Noooooo..!!


----------



## Tom22

these aren't exactly new! but are great budget bluetooth headphones!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m06-over-ear-stereo-bluetooth-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-headphones-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling/reviews/14520


----------



## CoiL

twinacstacks said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > Like has been said the Zirc's are fun iem's but just a little on the bassy side for me but when in the mood
> ...


 
 Sorry but imho, Jazz and classical do not need enhanced bass and V-shaped signature to sound great. They need IEM`s that are able to go low but not being "bassy" itself by their signature.
 Zircs can be fun sounding but it`s not "audiophile" and not for every taste. Maybe less personal subjective opinion based hype on these?
 Just a thought...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

aadee said:


> Look at those things..,. Looks like a lost part of transformers.
> Custom Edition Stereo In-Ear Headset With Remote Control For Cell Phones And Tablet D010 (Silver)
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Custom-Edition-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-With-Remote-Control-For-Cell-Phones-And-Tablet-D010-Silver/32480046534.html
> (from AliExpress Android)




Stay away from those, especially for this price, if you like at least some bass in your music! They are called Syllable Y32 and I got them for 35USD from geekbuying. I wish I hadn't. 




ulti said:


> Dual driver Hisenior IEM:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hisenior-Audio-TD1-Universal-Fit-Hybrid-7mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armatured-Dual-Drivers-IEMS-Headphone-with/32523936854.html
> 
> Anyone seen any reviews of these on taobao or something?




Another DIY? 



zaovuk said:


> what do you guys think about this?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32530502110.html




Another DIY? 



mebaali said:


> I think below link has same model as the one you've posted but 5 US$ lesser price
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/32511475071.html




Not the same specs as the Seahf.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

coil said:


> Sorry but imho, Jazz and classical do not need enhanced bass and V-shaped signature to sound great. They need IEM`s that are able to go low but not being "bassy" itself by their signature.
> Zircs can be fun sounding but it`s not "audiophile" and not for every taste. Maybe less personal subjective opinion based hype on these?
> Just a thought...


 

 Could not agree more. Not all of us want the "Bose"/rave venue sound signature. This is often made worse by streaming or broadcast services, who I am sure boost the bass massively, to make it sound better on poor quality equipment, especially flat screen TV internal speakers. My main UK Stereo system is set up to sound correct on classical CD's. I have a Krell KAV300iL amplifier and ATC-SCM19 principal speakers plus an ATC-C1 powered sub-woofer. Listening to streaming and broadcast music, I quite often have to turn the sub-woofer off or at least way down, as all you can hear is the bass going thump thump thump.


----------



## gtrx333

Just got the Xiaomi hybrid in today. I have to say i am very impressed with on initial listening. Beats the pistons 2 & 3 easily


----------



## Ulti

gtrx333 said:


> Just got the Xiaomi hybrid in today. I have to say i am very impressed with on initial listening. Beats the pistons 2 & 3 easily


 
 Dang, how did you get it so quickly in the UK?
  
 I ordered the Hisenior TD1:
  

 Will post a review when I get them I guess. 
  
 I asked them a few questions about them and this was their reply:
  


> Tks for your trust and purchase such Dynamic IEM item. Although we are newly established company, but such item be sold in here China around
> 10000pcs in our China stores.
> Its being the first time for us to introduce TD1 into Intl market.Our Aliexpress store is one of the window, we also looking forward to work with distributors.
> If you are satisfied with such item,  looking forward to your recommendation to UK clients.
> ...


----------



## gtrx333

ulti said:


>


 
 Bought a couple of things together and had to pay for hipping so figured i would get dhl shipping. Ordered these as well, the letv eb20: https://www.ibuygou.com/p-letv-leme-eb20-bluetooth-headphones-multiple-colors-available-6986.html. Looked too good and cheap to pass up on. They havent arrived yet but will come within the next day or two.


----------



## peter123

The VE Runabout amplifier for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-runabout-portable-amplifier/reviews/14527


----------



## aaDee

How about these???
http://m.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261001.html


----------



## DaveLT

Form > Function on that one.


----------



## Kevang

gtrx333 said:


> Just got the Xiaomi hybrid in today. I have to say i am very impressed with on initial listening. Beats the pistons 2 & 3 easily


 
  
 Are microphonics still an issue? I couldn't use the Piston 2 for travel due to the absurd amount of rustling that the cable made against my shirt. Xiaomi never really fixed the cable noise problem for the Piston 3, which I also own.


----------



## gtrx333

kevang said:


> Are microphonics still an issue? I couldn't use the Piston 2 for travel due to the absurd amount of rustling that the cable made against my shirt. Xiaomi never really fixed the cable noise problem for the Piston 3, which I also own.


 
 Yes there is microphonics, the cable is pretty much the same as piston 3 (plastic cable upper half and fabric covered lower half).


----------



## Squalo

Seems like almost everyone is doing like Wokei and putting woven carbon fiber print on everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 And those OnePlus IEMs better be crazy good when they're $77 and a single dynamic. (And they are $59 incl VAT directly from Oneplus Europe)


----------



## Ulti

gtrx333 said:


> Bought a couple of things together and had to pay for hipping so figured i would get dhl shipping. Ordered these as well, the letv eb20: https://www.ibuygou.com/p-letv-leme-eb20-bluetooth-headphones-multiple-colors-available-6986.html. Looked too good and cheap to pass up on. They havent arrived yet but will come within the next day or two.


 
 Ah right. I'm too cheap for that haha.


----------



## CADCAM

JVC Spiral Dots, Japanese Spinfits or Jaben Spinfits??? Opinions please...


----------



## bavinck

Bit of a long shot, but I thought I would ask. I am absolutely in love with Audio Technica R70X. Any ideas of IEMs with similar sonic signatures and detail level?


----------



## bhazard

I may be getting the new Meizu HD50 in soon. Looks like a compelling competitor to Xiaomi's Mi headphones. I think it might surpass it.


----------



## DaveLT

The mi headphones are made by 1More and I don't have much to say about it other than its form over function and somewhat a blingy SR80 that is nowhere close to what my superluxes deliver sound wise.
And my superluxes are more than 1/2 the price.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Just arrived...


----------



## DcPlusOne

ulti said:


> Dang, how did you get it so quickly in the UK?
> 
> I ordered the Hisenior TD1:
> 
> ...




These looks really interesting and it seems that the seller has a fair bit of confidence in his product. Hope it sounds good for its price. Looking forward to your review! If it is possible, could you compare it with other iems that are often mentioned around here? 

Thank you!


----------



## Ulti

Quote:
 Originally Posted by *Hal Rockwell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Just arrived...
  
 Nice! Nice little pre-xmas present for yourself haha. 

  
 Quote:


dcplusone said:


> These looks really interesting and it seems that the seller has a fair bit of confidence in his product. Hope it sounds good for its price. Looking forward to your review! If it is possible, could you compare it with other iems that are often mentioned around here?
> 
> Thank you!


 
 Yeah will do, I'll compare it to my favourite KC06A as well as some others I have like the KZ ED10, Vsonic VSD3 and Piston Hybrids (if they arrive before).


----------



## bhazard

davelt said:


> The mi headphones are made by 1More and I don't have much to say about it other than its form over function and somewhat a blingy SR80 that is nowhere close to what my superluxes deliver sound wise.
> And my superluxes are more than 1/2 the price.




The Superluxes have long been value champions, but they have competition in the price range now and some surpass them. Still hard to beat at their price though.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Thanks Ulti. Those are my pre-Chanukah gifts for myself


----------



## CADCAM

bhazard said:


> The Superluxes have long been value champions, but they have competition in the price range now and some surpass them. Still hard to beat at their price though.


 
 Could you give us a couple examples that surpass the Superlux at their price point? I have the 668B & EVO's.
  
 thanks


----------



## pwoznic

tom22 said:


> these aren't exactly new! but are great budget bluetooth headphones!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m06-over-ear-stereo-bluetooth-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-headphones-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling/reviews/14520





 Your review says isolation isn't the best. Would it be good enough that I can mow the lawn without hearing too much outside noise? I love to wear IEMs when I do outside work on my house, but sometimes I think that I would like cans, especially bluetooth ones.
  
 Winter is coming and I would like to listen to music while I use my snowblower too.


----------



## robvagyok

dcplusone said:


> These looks really interesting and it seems that the seller has a fair bit of confidence in his product. Hope it sounds good for its price. Looking forward to your review! If it is possible, could you compare it with other iems that are often mentioned around here?
> 
> Thank you!


 
 I also look forward for the review and comparison! 39 usd for a hibryd (aside the Xiaomi) is a good value.


----------



## HiFiChris

Chord & Major Classical and World, reviewed:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-major-514-world/reviews/14535
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-major-913-classical/reviews/14534
  

 Impressive unboxing experience and you can sey that they put a lot of love into their IEMs. Though, the bass is too soft and the price has definitely be lower so that they become competitive (side-effect of the nice wooden boxes, I guess).


----------



## VinegarBoy

cadcam said:


> JVC Spiral Dots, Japanese Spinfits or Jaben Spinfits??? Opinions please...




Here's a vote for Spiral Dots.


----------



## goa604

bhazard said:


> The Superluxes have long been value champions, but they have competition in the price range now and some surpass them. Still hard to beat at their price though.


 
 I dont believe it.


----------



## rapho

@Igor Eisberg
  
 Hi,
  
 Can you tell me why you've changed the rating of Plextone X41M on audiobudget?
 Firstly was 5 stars for bass/low; 4 stars for vocals/mids; 4 stars for treble/highs and global note was 4.5 stars.
 After was 5 stars for bass/low; 3.5 for vocals/mids; 4.5 for treble/highs and global note was 4.5 stars.
 And now is 5 stars for bass/low; 3 stars for vocals/mids; 4.5 for treble/highs and global note is 3.5 stars.
  
 I ordered these earphones based on your test and thought that I will get one of the best low budget earphones with the best bass without loosing quality of mids and highs but, now it's seems that these are not the best but are average and not balanced as was firstly announced by your test ?


----------



## bhazard

cadcam said:


> Could you give us a couple examples that surpass the Superlux at their price point? I have the 668B & EVO's.
> 
> thanks


 
 Takstar Pro 80, 2050. Edifier H850 off the top of my head. Martin Logan Mikros 90 was around $50 clearance for awhile about a year ago.
  
 There aren't as many good values in headphones as there are IEMs for under $100. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## yangian

bhazard said:


> Takstar Pro 80, 2050. Edifier H850 off the top of my head. Martin Logan Mikros 90 was around $50 clearance for awhile about a year ago.
> 
> There aren't as many good values in headphones as there are IEMs for under $100. Hopefully that will change.


 
 Do you have SHP 9500? If you had, what do you think compared to these?


----------



## Turkleton

bhazard said:


> Takstar Pro 80, 2050. Edifier H850 off the top of my head. Martin Logan Mikros 90 was around $50 clearance for awhile about a year ago.
> 
> There aren't as many good values in headphones as there are IEMs for under $100. Hopefully that will change.




Compared to the Philips Citiscape Uptown, would you say any of the above(including the superlux Hd668B) are an upgrade/side-grade?

I love my Uptowns but the slider mic dongle causes way to much problems for my liking


----------



## DaveLT

bhazard said:


> Takstar Pro 80, 2050. Edifier H850 off the top of my head. Martin Logan Mikros 90 was around $50 clearance for awhile about a year ago.
> 
> There aren't as many good values in headphones as there are IEMs for under $100. Hopefully that will change.




I'm waiting for the 2050 to drop in price again (when they do they drop 10$ to 30$)

The pro 80 unfortunately is outside the superlux pricing when 668b and 662 is involved. The 2050 is a good contender but I have yet to buy it and will do so in the future. I think I may buy the hd 5500 instead.


turkleton said:


> Compared to the Philips Citiscape Uptown, would you say any of the above(including the superlux Hd668B) are an upgrade/side-grade?
> 
> I love my Uptowns but the slider mic dongle causes way to much problems for my liking



I've not heard a single Phillips can which I think cuts the mustard and I really love my 668B and the 662 I own. I would say the 668B is a big upgrade


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> I'm waiting for the 2050 to drop in price again (when they do they drop 10$ to 30$)
> 
> The pro 80 unfortunately is outside the superlux pricing when 668b and 662 is involved. The 2050 is a good contender but I have yet to buy it and will do so in the future. I think I may buy the hd 5500 instead.
> I've not heard a single Phillips can which I think cuts the mustard and I really love my 668B and the 662 I own. I would say the 668B is a big upgrade


 
 I picked up a Pro80 form Aliexpress for $40 just a couple of months ago so I wouldn't say it's out of the Superlux pricing (I paid €40 for my 662f). 
  
 I understand that you like Supelux and I agree that they're great but the point the @bhazard  made is that they're not the only option on a limited budget and I agree on that. 
  
 I think your a bit harsh on Philips as well. Both the SHP9500 and the Fidelio X1/X2 are highly regarded and great sounding headphones. I would also be careful about passing judgement on stuff I've not heard.


----------



## RedJohn456

davelt said:


> I'm waiting for the 2050 to drop in price again (when they do they drop 10$ to 30$)
> 
> The pro 80 unfortunately is outside the superlux pricing when 668b and 662 is involved. The 2050 is a good contender but I have yet to buy it and will do so in the future. I think I may buy the hd 5500 instead.
> I've *not heard a single Phillips can* which I think cuts the mustard and I really love my 668B and the 662 I own. I would say the 668B is a big upgrade


 
  
 I am assuming you have yet to hear the SHP9500, Fidelio X1 or the X2?
  


peter123 said:


> I picked up a Pro80 form Aliexpress for $40 just a couple of months ago so I wouldn't say it's out of the Superlux pricing (I paid €40 for my 662f).
> 
> I understand that you like Supelux and I agree that they're great but the point the @bhazard  made is that they're not the only option on a limited budget and I agree on that.
> 
> I think your a bit harsh on Philips as well. Both the SHP9500 and the Fidelio X1/X2 are highly regarded and great sounding headphones. I would also be careful about passing judgement on stuff I've not heard.


 

 +1  I agree, number one rule, dont pass judgement on gear you haven't heard for yourself


----------



## DJScope

redjohn456 said:


> +1  I agree, number one rule, dont pass judgement on gear you haven't heard for yourself


 
  
 Totally agree! Even though I can analyse measurement (when available) and see if I would "like it" or not, based on measurements alone, and even reviews and people's impressions. I still leave my real judgement to the real audition.


----------



## andione1983

Received my rock Zircons, dzat dr20,and audiosense today. So far with 5min testing on each I like in order of sound
1. Rock zircon 
2.dzat dr20 
3.audiosense 

I must say the Zircons rock, no pun intended. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## robvagyok

andione1983 said:


> Received my rock Zircons, dzat dr20,and audiosense today. So far with 5min testing on each I like in order of sound
> 1. Rock zircon
> 2.dzat dr20
> 3.audiosense
> ...


 
 sorry, which audiosense was it?


----------



## andione1983

Sorry audiosense tx10 carbon fibre.... I'll post pix when I can work out how to on Tapatalk.... It's not letting me for some reason upload pix 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## CADCAM

bhazard said:


> Takstar Pro 80, 2050. Edifier H850 off the top of my head. Martin Logan Mikros 90 was around $50 clearance for awhile about a year ago.
> 
> There aren't as many good values in headphones as there are IEMs for under $100. Hopefully that will change.


 
 Thanks for the info. I had the HI2050 and it was great for the money but it was just slightly too small for me so I sold it off. I really like my EVO's and it's nice having the 668 as well they don't get much time as I've been on the cheap Chinese IEM train for months now...


----------



## bhazard

The best value/performance in headphones don't really start until you hit the $150+ range. A modded 4 pin balanced AKG 7XX is untouchable for $200 + extra wire costs.

Soundmagic, AT, Philips, and quite a few others make terrific headphones at that price. There really isn't an under $100 set that truly matches them yet.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Had a Chance to listen to the Macaw RT10 with 60 hrs. burn in on them. I mostly agree with HisoundFi with a minor variation on my pair. Here is the excerpt from my mention of them on the Puro Thread:
  
 Might as well do a Quick impression:
  
 I've got almost 100 Hours Burn In on these *MACAW RT10's.* Got an impression at 60 hours. Pretty good, a couple minor caveats that may work themselves out, but very nice overall. Exceptionally Tight Bass and Forward Mids a Tad so that Vocals and Midrange Micro-details are plainly audible. A Little Bright for me on the Treble end that at times can be piercing on very High Freq. (Peaky?). I tried my damndest to drive these into sibilance, There is None. Surprisingly though I detected a tiny bit of Fuzziness on these peaks that translates to a slight lack of detail. All In all a Very enjoyable sound and I think the peakiness might settle with burn in. I can live with the tiny bit of Grain on the Highest end. I might even be able to live with the Over-Ear Cabling.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Turkleton

Thanks for all the feedback guys... After considering the price points and sound signatures, I'm putting the superlux HD668b and Takstar Pro80s on my wishlist
  
  


bhazard said:


> The best values in the headphone range don't really start until you hit the $150+ range. A modded 4 pin balanced AKG 7XX is untouchable for $200 + wire costs.
> 
> Soundmagic, AT, Philips, and quite a few others make terrific headphones at that price. There really isn't an under $100 set that truly matches them yet.


 
  
 *sigh* after my mini spree $150 on another set of phones(cans) is not gonna sit well with the wife, especially since I'm waiting for the official LG V10 launch in my region


----------



## slowpickr

bhazard said:


> Soundmagic, AT, Philips, and quite a few others make terrific headphones at that price. There really isn't an under $100 set that truly matches them yet.


 
  
 What about headphones that originally sold for $200+ a year or two ago, but now sell for under $100?  I'm thinking of the ATH-WS99.  I believe it originally went for around $250.  I saw it somewhere recently go for $65 and have also seen it go for $99 new.  Anyway, this is just an example.  There could be more balanced sets out there that are similar.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> What about headphones that originally sold for $200+ a year or two ago, but now sell for under $100?  I'm thinking of the ATH-WS99.  I believe it originally went for around $250.  I saw it somewhere recently go for $65 and have also seen it go for $99 new.  Anyway, this is just an example.  There could be more balanced sets out there that are similar.


 





 ATH makes solid products. The M50 is almost a standard, and a good choice.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CADCAM

bhazard said:


> The best values in the headphone range don't really start until you hit the $150+ range. A modded 4 pin balanced AKG 7XX is untouchable for $200 + wire costs.
> 
> Soundmagic, AT, Philips, and quite a few others make terrific headphones at that price. There really isn't an under $100 set that truly matches them yet.


 
 I have several "higher end" hp's but am amazed at the sound you can get from the 668B & EVO's. Now, I do listen to real cd's with dedicated DAC's & hp amps. No ripped files or laptop outputs here...with the 668 I get real detailed sound IMO, the high's can get a little ragged on some recordings but for 40 bucks... I'm impressed. The EVO's are a blast... yes there's too much bass but they are musical and fun to listen to especially with metal or rock.
 I'm also blown away at the quality that can be had with these cheap IEM's off Aliexpress. I never thought you could get an acceptable listening experience with an 8 dollar iem but I'm doing it now.
 Amazing!


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> I picked up a Pro80 form Aliexpress for $40 just a couple of months ago so I wouldn't say it's out of the Superlux pricing (I paid €40 for my 662f).
> 
> I understand that you like Supelux and I agree that they're great but the point the @bhazard  made is that they're not the only option on a limited budget and I agree on that.
> 
> I think your a bit harsh on Philips as well. Both the SHP9500 and the Fidelio X1/X2 are highly regarded and great sounding headphones. I would also be careful about passing judgement on stuff I've not heard.


 
  
 I've heard the _entire line of phillips cans, no idea why I found the SQ from them rather lacking something. _
 Hard to find a Pro80 for $40 tho. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/original-brand-studio-headphone-takstar-pro80-HIFI-noise-isolating-headphones-studio-Professional-monitoring-headset-head-set/32240691698.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
  
 My superlux HD662 to give you an idea I bought it for 30$. And it was way before it ever gone on promotion.
  


redjohn456 said:


> I am assuming you have yet to hear the SHP9500, Fidelio X1 or the X2?
> 
> 
> +1  I agree, number one rule, dont pass judgement on gear you haven't heard for yourself


 
  


slowpickr said:


> What about headphones that originally sold for $200+ a year or two ago, but now sell for under $100?  I'm thinking of the ATH-WS99.  I believe it originally went for around $250.  I saw it somewhere recently go for $65 and have also seen it go for $99 new.  Anyway, this is just an example.  There could be more balanced sets out there that are similar.


 
  
 Now that's a real bargain!
  


turkleton said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys... After considering the price points and sound signatures, I'm putting the superlux HD668b and Takstar Pro80s on my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* after my mini spree $150 on another set of phones(cans) is not gonna sit well with the wife, especially since I'm waiting for the official LG V10 launch in my region


 
 You'll love both of them.


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> I've heard the _entire line of phillips cans, no idea why I found the SQ from them rather lacking something. _
> Hard to find a Pro80 for $40 tho. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/original-brand-studio-headphone-takstar-pro80-HIFI-noise-isolating-headphones-studio-Professional-monitoring-headset-head-set/32240691698.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9
> 
> My superlux HD662 to give you an idea I bought it for 30$. And it was way before it ever gone on promotion.
> ...




With all do respect I think you'll have a hard time finding many people preferring the Superlux over the top Philips offerings but if it works for you that's great.

I can see that there's no point in discussing this more but in my view there's many good alternatives to the (also good) Superlux line.


----------



## CADCAM

FYI I do not think my Superlux sound as good as my HD600's or DT880's...or even my K612...


----------



## DaveLT

cadcam said:


> FYI I do not think my Superlux sound as good as my HD600's or DT880's...or even my K612...


 
 that much is clear. I'm not exactly well-funded at the moment but of course they don't sound close to any of those cans.
  
 I know damn well they deliver excellent bang for buck but they don't necessarily match them obviously. The Phillips are just one of the cases where so many say it's good but when I hear it, it doesn't seem that way.


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> Sorry but imho, Jazz and classical do not need enhanced bass and V-shaped signature to sound great. They need IEM`s that are able to go low but not being "bassy" itself by their signature.
> Zircs can be fun sounding but it`s not "audiophile" and not for every taste. Maybe less personal subjective opinion based hype on these?
> Just a thought...


 




  
 Of All People I'm the one who has maintained from the Start that these are a FUN, non audiophile earphone. They just happen to sound great with the Four genres I stated. There is a whole thread of opinions on the capabilities and Non capabilities of these phones. It's not opinion based hype. They DO sound good with these genres. Far from the BEST, but Good nonetheless.
  








 TWIN


----------



## mikaveli06

slowpickr said:


> What about headphones that originally sold for $200+ a year or two ago, but now sell for under $100?  I'm thinking of the ATH-WS99.  I believe it originally went for around $250.  I saw it somewhere recently go for $65 and have also seen it go for $99 new.  Anyway, this is just an example.  There could be more balanced sets out there that are similar.


those ath ws90 are excellent...evenbtho its a bass series, rest of frequencies are solid too


----------



## Skullophile

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11349552336.2.VyoWOv&id=520974057465
  
 Sifting through the TaoBao reviews is fun, all of them say these kick ass!
 They are expensive and I cannot figure out if they are moving iron or hybrid or what.


----------



## RedTwilight

skullophile said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11349552336.2.VyoWOv&id=520974057465
> 
> Sifting through the TaoBao reviews is fun, all of them say these kick ass!
> They are expensive and I cannot figure out if they are moving iron or hybrid or what.


 
  It's a hybrid because 圈铁 (pronounced chuen-tyair, quan1 tie3 for you guys who know hanyu pinyin). They have a double (30095) and triple hybrid (31749).


----------



## earfonia

skullophile said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11349552336.2.VyoWOv&id=520974057465
> 
> Sifting through the TaoBao reviews is fun, all of them say these kick ass!
> They are expensive and I cannot figure out if they are moving iron or hybrid or what.


 
  
 Looks good!


----------



## yangian

skullophile said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11349552336.2.VyoWOv&id=520974057465
> 
> Sifting through the TaoBao reviews is fun, all of them say these kick ass!
> They are expensive and I cannot figure out if they are moving iron or hybrid or what.


 

 1DD+2BA is ￥1480; 1D+1BA is ￥680. More than 2 times the price of A2?! Anything special?


----------



## CoiL

Spoiler: Offtopic






cadcam said:


> FYI I do not think my Superlux sound as good as my HD600's or DT880's...or even my K612...


 

 Have You tried Superluxes HD-681 (not EVO) & HD-662 series with amplitude corrector mod + different pads? You should try them - very good SQ, actually unbelievable how close modded HD-681 can come to ~150$ price range cans (not saying same or better with all of them).
 Some more info on modded SL`s: http://www.mediafire.com/view/?pdkiijey07v9ai4 & http://www.mediafire.com/view/koa39yf38n9p13h/HD681_pad_measurements.pdf


----------



## VinegarBoy

yangian said:


> 1DD+2BA is ￥1480; 1D+1BA is ￥680. More than 2 times the price of A2?! Anything special?




Must be "moving gold". LOL


----------



## CADCAM

coil said:


> Spoiler: Offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have not heard the 681 non-EVO or 662 series. I posted my comment because someone was talking up the Superlux and although I really enjoy both of mine (for the money they are fantastic) they are still a 40 dollar hp. I have the 668B & EVO... running both with velour pads and have done the foam mod to the EVO.
 I'll check out your link and appreciate the info.


----------



## DaveLT

cadcam said:


> I have not heard the 681 non-EVO or 662 series. I posted my comment because someone was talking up the Superlux and although I really enjoy both of mine (for the money they are fantastic) they are still a 40 dollar hp. I have the 668B & EVO... running both with velour pads and have done the foam mod to the EVO.
> I'll check out your link and appreciate the info.


 
  
 You're still thinking of them as a "40 dollar hp" It's probably safe to say you should not think of the price when you hear them.


----------



## sodesuka

I don't see how talking about Superlux is offtopic when they're Asian brand. 
  
 Had 668B at one point (almost forgot about it!), sold them not long after since they were too bright for me. I thought JVC RX700 and Creative Aurvana Live were better (you could get CAL cheap back then).


----------



## CoiL

davelt said:


> cadcam said:
> 
> 
> > I have not heard the 681 non-EVO or 662 series. I posted my comment because someone was talking up the Superlux and although I really enjoy both of mine (for the money they are fantastic) they are still a 40 dollar hp. I have the 668B & EVO... running both with velour pads and have done the foam mod to the EVO.
> ...


 
 +1
  
 ...and velour pads doesn`t mean right away better sound  There are different velours out there also which give different results.
  


sodesuka said:


> Had 668B at one point (almost forgot about it!), sold them not long after since they were too bright for me.


 
 That`s where amplitude corrector mod comes in 
  
 Not saying they will be "giant killer" after modding (micro-details, out-of-the-headstage imaging and soundstage depth/layering still lacks littlebit) but they still have very good SQ.
 Done some blind-tests and wouldn`t say they "are still 40 dollar HP".


----------



## sodesuka

RX700 can be modded to sound better too. It was a big "giant killer" once upon a time here as the thing cost around as much as 668B or even less, I remember comparing it to my friend's Senn HD598 and it was the clear winner (imo). Broke mine and haven't bothered to replace it though lol, the thing's a bit too huge.
  
 Kinda want to try the newer RZ710 or RZ910 but importing from Japan is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## koreanzombie

If anyone is in Hong Kong and near the Jaben store go in and have a listen to the Acoustune Resonate HS1003. Was really impressed with the sound, the bass impact is near basshead levels. It had good soundstage, nice detail and 3d presentation. I think it retailed for $1720 Hong kong dolllars so its fairly pricey. The only thing I didnt like was the nylon cable, rubber cable and I would have probably brought them. Also I only went to jaben because of lachlanlikesathing Hong Kong Headphone Store Safari video, so a big thanks to him. Jaben is a great little store and has great customer service with a a really chilled and relaxed atmosphere. Definately the best headphone store I went to in Hong Kong personally.


----------



## DaveLT

sodesuka said:


> RX700 can be modded to sound better too. It was a big "giant killer" once upon a time here as the thing cost around as much as 668B or even less, I remember comparing it to my friend's Senn HD598 and it was the clear winner (imo). Broke mine and haven't bothered to replace it though lol, the thing's a bit too huge.
> 
> Kinda want to try the newer RZ710 or RZ910 but importing from Japan is a bit of a PITA.


 
 RX700 ... Interesting. http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-Precision-Sound-Headphones/dp/B0013OWPV4
 That is cheap.
  
 My memory of JVC is that they made pretty good mid range audio gear in the early 2000s. Is that right?


----------



## ozkan

The Monk is freaking awesome guys. I have been burning them for about 10 hours and they are getting better on each hour. So addicting sound


----------



## Paulpark222

-


----------



## greg7575

fake thing as u can see. There's only two driver inside. not a hybrid.
 I bought on taobao and this is a horrible experience.
 Do not buy !


----------



## TwinACStacks

Don't worry. I'm not buying into that Multiple B/A UNIT thing. We just had a sub Par sounding IEM cross paths a short while ago It looked like a Bullet and had 4 Armatures.
  
 It wasn't very good from all reports.
  
 Now I know It's not Chinese but rather ITALIAN, You all would be well-advised to get a Carot One TITTA into your collection. IMHO.  It has only one 11mm Dynamic Driver. (*Oh No! Only 1?*)
  
 PRONTO.
  
 That is all I'm going to reveal....
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carot-One-TITTA-Audiophile-High-Performance-Earphone-Brand-New-/390917780532?hash=item5b0483f434:g:9OwAAOSwGvhT-1gM
  








 TWIN


----------



## greg7575

one more information
 the moment i realize this one is a fake one, I want a refund.
 The seller on taobao said I can not open his headphone.
 So he cannot accept my request.
 This is how it works, cheers


----------



## Paulpark222

Deleted the review. Thanks for this information!


----------



## FullCircle

Greg 7575 That is depressing


----------



## greg7575

paulpark222 said:


> Deleted the review. Thanks for this information!


 

 Sorry bro. I feel so sorry for myself and the seller.
 Do not remove all information, or there's more people would be "treated" not well.


----------



## greg7575

fullcircle said:


> Greg 7575 That is depressing


 
  
 I felt horrible when I found it. I came from Chinese speaking region. I told the seller about this question.
 And he just focused on why I open his stuff.
 LZ-a2 is great. This is not.


----------



## sodesuka

Damn, that sucks man. That may explain Earfonia's case with the nonexistent bass he got from another IEM though: the dynamic drivers are simply not there.
  
 Quote:


davelt said:


> RX700 ... Interesting. http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-Precision-Sound-Headphones/dp/B0013OWPV4
> That is cheap.
> 
> My memory of JVC is that they made pretty good mid range audio gear in the early 2000s. Is that right?


 
 Yeah they're cheap in most region beside mine where they retail for $100 lol, need to at least do the damping mod to reach their potential though, I think the mod thread still exists in head-fi.
  
 Not sure about that.


----------



## DynamikeB

hisoundfi said:


> Auglamour ag-r1
> 
> I'm liking them.
> 
> ...


 
 I just got these AG-R1, and I kind of understand what you mean here.  After reading your review and Twister's, I am a bit suprised.  These are awesomely great sounding iems.  In terms of comfort, built quality and sound they give a run to my KC06A!  Yes, they seem balanced, no frequencies seem to be left behind out of the box.  I have less than 10 hours playing on them.  But the bass is there!  I would say more sub bass, but definitely there and kicking when required.  Not basshead level, but way more than a lot if iems I tried.
 Honeslty, and I need to burn them some more, but I would say they are more aligned with at least a 60 or 80 USD value than their 25 USD asking price...  They wipe KZs, Astrotec and a lot of iems I had.  Clean.
 To be continued...


----------



## yangian

greg7575 said:


> fake thing as u can see. There's only two driver inside. not a hybrid.
> I bought on taobao and this is a horrible experience.
> Do not buy !


 
  
 Actually, I was doubting it's not DD/BA hybrid when I saw its FR chart. Usually, DIY products have more or less strong low frequency if there is DD. But this low end is pretty less. So I did flashed a thought it's not as what it's claimed. Could you PS me its website? Now since we know this, we should not let this guy keep cheating others. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> Don't worry. I'm not buying into that Multiple B/A UNIT thing. We just had a sub Par sounding IEM cross paths a short while ago It looked like a Bullet and had 4 Armatures.
> 
> It wasn't very good from all reports.
> 
> ...


 

 Lame
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...this is cool with a 14mm and a 5mm...http://www.carotone.it/en/shop/super-titta-earphone/


----------



## slowpickr

Some of these lower priced IEMs are good. But just gotta say that Trinity Deltas are AWESOME! OK, carry on.


----------



## Podster

slowpickr said:


> Some of these lower priced IEMs are good. But just gotta say that Trinity Deltas are AWESOME! OK, carry on.



My Hyperion's only cost me $24 and they are better than all my KZ's!


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I had my Eye on that one First jant. There are 2 or three reviews of the Super Titta scattered around on the internet. They say it's not very good. Apparently the 2 or 3 rear filters really screw up the sound. Plus it's supposedly Large and Heavy.
  
 The Regular Titta however is STELLAR. I can tell that on a short 2-3 minute listen before I started to burn them in. In fact I just ordered a Back up pair. They made the Hairs on the back of my neck stand up....
  
 Then, since I was burning the Macaw Rt10's in using the same "y" cable I thought I would do a Quick comparison.
  
 It was a Bad Mistake. Now I don't know if I should _*finish*_ burning in the Macaws or just throw them in my Misc. IEM Drawer.
  
 The Tittas ARE T*TS.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

Tots?


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> I had my Eye on that one First jant. There are 2 or three reviews of the Super Titta scattered around on the internet. They say it's not very good. Apparently the 2 or 3 rear filters really screw up the sound. Plus it's supposedly Large and Heavy.
> 
> The Regular Titta however is STELLAR. I can tell that on a short 2-3 minute listen before I started to burn them in. In fact I just ordered a Back up pair. They made the Hairs on the back of my neck stand up....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, the cheaper the better I guess!
  
 T*TS


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> I had my Eye on that one First jant. There are 2 or three reviews of the Super Titta scattered around on the internet. They say it's not very good. Apparently the 2 or 3 rear filters really screw up the sound. Plus it's supposedly Large and Heavy.
> 
> The Regular Titta however is STELLAR. I can tell that on a short 2-3 minute listen before I started to burn them in. In fact I just ordered a Back up pair. They made the Hairs on the back of my neck stand up....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great info, thanks. Saving me $100 or so, as I was thinking of ordering a pair.
I did read somewhere that the supper Tilla sounds at its best without any of the rear filters attached.


----------



## Grayson73

Here's my comparison of LZ-A2 and Tenore.  Based on this, what would you recommend next?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread/5340#post_12094172


----------



## bavinck

twinacstacks said:


> I had my Eye on that one First jant. There are 2 or three reviews of the Super Titta scattered around on the internet. They say it's not very good. Apparently the 2 or 3 rear filters really screw up the sound. Plus it's supposedly Large and Heavy.
> 
> The Regular Titta however is STELLAR. I can tell that on a short 2-3 minute listen before I started to burn them in. In fact I just ordered a Back up pair. They made the Hairs on the back of my neck stand up....
> 
> ...



Ah schiit Twin, I always like playing with magical tittas. Just placed an order from Italy....


----------



## Gracesheng

There is a brand named AUSDOM,
  
 AUSDOM M04S :
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m04s-b-wireless-bluetooth-headphones-for-smartphone-tablet-pc-mac-and-laptop-retail-packaging-black
  
 AUSDOM M05:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/788045/the-ausdom-m05
http://www.head-fi.org/t/785178/original-ausdom-bluetooth-headphones-m04-m05-m06-deals
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/788023/ausdom-m05-headphone-with-apt-x-bluetooth-csr-v4-0-edr-impressions-thread/15
  
 AUSODM M06:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m06-over-ear-stereo-bluetooth-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-headphones-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling/reviews/13225
http://www.head-fi.org/t/772058/budget-50-full-size-bluetooth-headphones-ausdom-m06-impressions-thread
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m06-over-ear-stereo-bluetooth-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-headphones-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling
  
 AUSDOM M08:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/787023/ausdom-m08-wireless-bluetooth-headset-with-mic-brief-review-and-thoughts
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m08-bluetooth-4-0-stereo-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling-black-with-silver/reviews/14300


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> Great info, thanks. Saving me $100 or so, as I was thinking of ordering a pair.
> I did read somewhere that the supper Tilla sounds at its best without any of the rear filters attached.


 





 Yep, That's one of them I read thoroughly and even without any filters the reviewer wasn't overly impressed with them. That's why I opted for the original and less expensive one, based on the several glowing reviews it had.
  
 Glad I did. My first impression: It is VERY good.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

bavinck said:


> Ah schiit Twin, I always like playing with magical tittas. Just placed an order from Italy....


 





 bavinck, wait until you hear these. Please, give me your impressions right OOTB soonest.
  
 Just so I know I'm not insane.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Well, the cheaper the better I guess!
> 
> T*TS


 





 Doesn't always work that way though. Sometimes You get what you pay for, sometimes Less.
  
 It's always better to get WAY MORE than what you paid for.
  
 I'll take Value for $400, Alex....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

grayson73 said:


> Here's my comparison of LZ-A2 and Tenore.  Based on this, what would you recommend next?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread/5340#post_12094172


 
 FLC Technology FLC8


----------



## ozkan

grayson73 said:


> Here's my comparison of LZ-A2 and Tenore.  Based on this, what would you recommend next?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread/5340#post_12094172




Look at the first two IEMs in my signature. Be patient


----------



## leobigfield

grayson73 said:


> Here's my comparison of LZ-A2 and Tenore.  Based on this, what would you recommend next?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread/5340#post_12094172


 
  


ozkan said:


> Look at the first two IEMs in my signature. Be patient


 
  
 +1


----------



## jant71

We need the $90-$99 phone that is the successor to the LZ-A2. No one's found it yet??


----------



## bavinck

jant71 said:


> We need the $90-$99 phone that is the successor to the LZ-A2. No one's found it yet??




Strong detail, with excellent extension on top and bottom. Smooth as a babies rear, all for 99 bucks.


----------



## bavinck

Oh, also balanced and neutral with awesome timbre and tone.


----------



## Paulpark222

http://www.amazon.com/LZ-A2-Armature-Headphones-Earphone/dp/B017Z8AWHA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448144477&sr=8-1&keywords=lz-a2
  
 Seems lke LZ-A2 is now being sold in Amazon. It is still being shipped from China but a bit cheaper than Aliexpress.


----------



## joamlt22

hey guys~
 i found a new dual drivers iem, seem to be catching on in taobao.
 Here's the link.. im not sure if anyone wants to pull the trigger. but I think its pretty special.
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/523363536561.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.2Xa4tz#detail


----------



## Hal Rockwell

joamlt22 said:


> hey guys~
> 
> i found a new dual drivers iem, seem to be catching on in taobao.
> Here's the link.. im not sure if anyone wants to pull the trigger. but I think its pretty special.
> ...




Same on AliExpress.


----------



## B9Scrambler

joamlt22 said:


> hey guys~
> i found a new dual drivers iem, seem to be catching on in taobao.
> Here's the link.. im not sure if anyone wants to pull the trigger. but I think its pretty special.
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/523363536561.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.2Xa4tz#detail


 
  
 Clean looking earphone. They use a y-split very similar to the SE215's, but without the slider. Added to my wishlist!


----------



## garcsa

Win MEElec M6   
  
 https://www.facebook.com/355696204638100/photos/a.365338800340507.1073741828.355696204638100/454420834765636/?type=3


----------



## peter123

Came home after a few days in Denmark and found this:


Unfortunately it seems as if the seller messed up my order so I didn't receive the open back version of the YINJW Wood, bummer


----------



## rjbell

peter123 said:


> Came home after a few days in Denmark and found this:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it seems as if the seller messed up my order so I didn't receive the open back version of the YINJW Wood, bummer


are they a 11.11 order? I'm in Europe to and not received any of the 8 pairs I bought. More worrying my 2 xduoo x2 players ordered in October.


----------



## peter123

rjbell said:


> are they a 11.11 order? I'm in Europe to and not received any of the 8 pairs I bought. More worrying my 2 xduoo x2 players ordered in October.




Yes the are but they're all from the same seller so it was only one packet.

In my experience delivery from China can take anywhere from one to six weeks.


----------



## Turkleton

rjbell said:


> are they a 11.11 order? I'm in Europe to and not received any of the 8 pairs I bought. More worrying my 2 xduoo x2 players ordered in October.


 
 whoooaaa...... which seller? I've been checking up on my tracker, still stuck at "order fulfillment complete"... I bought from happyeasybuy03, you?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

davelt said:


> I'm waiting for the 2050 to drop in price again (when they do they drop 10$ to 30$)
> 
> The pro 80 unfortunately is outside the superlux pricing when 668b and 662 is involved. The 2050 is a good contender but I have yet to buy it and will do so in the future. I think I may buy the hd 5500 instead.
> I've not heard a single Phillips can which I think cuts the mustard and I really love my 668B and the 662 I own. I would say the 668B is a big upgrade




If you like the Superlux sound signature than you should probably pass on the HD5500.


----------



## Squalo

rjbell said:


> are they a 11.11 order? I'm in Europe to and not received any of the 8 pairs I bought. More worrying my 2 xduoo x2 players ordered in October.


 
 Do you have a tracking number to track those xduoo players?
  
 I ordered one of those cheap on the singles day sale, sent with China post registered mail, so I can track it. The seller then has a set time frame to send out the order, like 3 or 5 days, otherwise the system automatically cancels the order. So what the sellers do is generate a tracking number for China post and upload it to the Aliexpress system. The system then says it's sent, when in fact it's not. When China post actually gets the parcel and scans it that will show up when you search it's tracking number. So, system now say the seller sent it out on 14/11, but china post has not received it. So I'm suspecting one of two things; 1. He does not want to sell it at the sale price, and is just going to ignore the order until I get mad and demand my money back, or 2. He just set a random number as stock in the system, and doesn't have any stock to send out. So he has to wait till he gets delivery.
  
 Sometimes tracking numbers work in the weirdest of ways, so I'm just going to let it sit for a few days and see if anything happens.
  
 Like something else I ordered with singpost on 11/11 shows on aliexpress website and it gets a few updates, like it's been received and it's been at a warehouse and departed a warehouse and received at another warehouse... But I can't track it at singpost or 17track, just shows at not received. While something else I ordered with singpost 4 days ago shows up on singpost and 17track as on it's way.


----------



## rjbell

turkleton said:


> whoooaaa...... which seller? I've been checking up on my tracker, still stuck at "order fulfillment complete"... I bought from happyeasybuy03, you?



Yeah same seller. Tracking number doesn't work. However I did order three and they refunded me for one. They have feedback so I don't think its a scam. Have you contacted them? I haven't.


----------



## Turkleton

rjbell said:


> Yeah same seller. Tracking number doesn't work. However I did order three and they refunded me for one. They have feedback so I don't think its a scam. Have you contacted them? I haven't.


 
 I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt since it's the 11/11 sale and it looks like they have a lot of orders....
  
 But if there's still no movement by next week I'm gonna shoot a message and ask what's up


----------



## andione1983

I brought the audiosense tx10 very disappointed with performance, rock zircon, dzat dr20, and KZ ed9 are ten times better. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor Eisberg

andione1983 said:


> I brought the audiosense tx10 very disappointed with performance, rock zircon, dzat dr20, and KZ ed9 are ten times better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


 

 Can you please check if you have an unusual channel separation with them? It sounds to me like the channels are too unbalanced.


----------



## B9Scrambler

igor eisberg said:


> Can you please check if you have an unusual channel separation with them? It sounds to me like the channels are too unbalanced.


 
  
 You sure you didn't just get a faulty model? Doesn't sound right that a company would put that much effort into making them out of quality materials to just shove in some random $#!t driver.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b9scrambler said:


> You sure you didn't just get a faulty model? Doesn't sound right that a company would put that much effort into making them out of quality materials to just shove in some random $#!t driver.


 

 The driver isn't ****. They are quite amazing to be honest. Unlike S125's drivers which are awful.
 What I mean is, in hip-hop for example, while the bass drum is in the middle, the vocals are slightly off-center. Sounds weird, when I'm coming from Zircons and KZ earphones which sound centered and balanced...
 Except the disbalance issue, they are actually more bass-capable and louder than ROCK Zircon.


----------



## B9Scrambler

igor eisberg said:


> The driver isn't ****. They are quite amazing to be honest. Unlike S125's drivers which are awful.
> What I mean is, in hip-hop for example, while the bass drum is in the middle, the vocals are slightly off-center. Sounds weird, when I'm coming from Zircons and KZ earphones which sound centered and balanced...
> Except the disbalance issue, they are actually more bass-capable and louder than ROCK Zircon.


 
  
 My b! I didn't realize you were talking about the TX10. I just read your S125 review and saw your other comment here. *facepalm*


----------



## bavinck

igor eisberg said:


> The driver isn't ****. They are quite amazing to be honest. Unlike S125's drivers which are awful.
> What I mean is, in hip-hop for example, while the bass drum is in the middle, the vocals are slightly off-center. Sounds weird, when I'm coming from Zircons and KZ earphones which sound centered and balanced...
> Except the disbalance issue, they are actually more bass-capable and louder than ROCK Zircon.




Pretty common that vocals are panned left to avoid interfering with the kick. On better gear this is more obvious, worse gear it all sounds in the middle.


----------



## DaveLT

hal rockwell said:


> If you like the Superlux sound signature than you should probably pass on the HD5500.




Mind describing the pitfalls on the 5500? Thanks.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

davelt said:


> Mind describing the pitfalls on the 5500? Thanks.




It has warm sound signature with an elevated mid bass. In other words, they have a bloated, first gen Beats like, type of sound.


----------



## DaveLT

hal rockwell said:


> It has warm sound signature with an elevated mid bass. In other words, they have a bloated, first gen Beats like, type of sound.


 
 That explains the design. What about the HI2050?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

davelt said:


> That explains the design. What about the HI2050?




The HI2050 fit the Superlux bill much more. It has a punchy and tight bass, crisp treble, good imaging and instrument separation, and a great detail retrieval. You can find lots of reviews of it online that support my opinion of them.


----------



## DaveLT

hal rockwell said:


> The HI2050 fit the Superlux bill much more. It has a punchy and tight bass, crisp treble, good imaging and instrument separation, and a great detail retrieval. You can find lots of reviews of it online that support my opinion of them.


 
 Interesting. Once the price drops I'm getting my hand on them


----------



## Igor Eisberg

bavinck said:


> Pretty common that vocals are panned left to avoid interfering with the kick. On better gear this is more obvious, worse gear it all sounds in the middle.


 

 That's less of a problem. The problem is when the kick is off-center as well, which appears to be common with these TX10. Hearing kicks only on one side is really headache-inducing.
 As it seems, the bass leans more to the left side. And it's not my hearing. I did switch the sides, and now it's leaning to the right side, so yeah, it's a real issue.


----------



## robvagyok

igor eisberg said:


> That's less of a problem. The problem is when the kick is off-center as well, which appears to be common with these TX10. Hearing kicks only on one side is really headache-inducing.
> As it seems, the bass leans more to the left side. And it's not my hearing. I did switch the sides, and now it's leaning to the right side, so yeah, it's a real issue.


 
 I have also bought a pair of TX10 not long ago (loved the aesthetics) I really hope I can prove this findings wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and you might got a faulty item)


----------



## Igor Eisberg

robvagyok said:


> I have also bought a pair of TX10 not long ago (loved the aesthetics) I really hope I can prove this findings wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Please PM me when you hear them yourself, alright?  I really hope it's a defective pair so I could get a new one and write a fair review.


----------



## Mr Trev

igor eisberg said:


> That's less of a problem. The problem is when the kick is off-center as well, which appears to be common with these TX10. Hearing kicks only on one side is really headache-inducing.
> As it seems, the bass leans more to the left side. And it's not my hearing. I did switch the sides, and now it's leaning to the right side, so yeah, it's a real issue.


 
 Had a similar problem with my ATE. Turns out one of the vents was blocked by glue or something. It does sound like something is wrong with your pair anyways


----------



## Igor Eisberg

mr trev said:


> Had a similar problem with my ATE. Turns out one of the vents was blocked by glue or something. It does sound like something is wrong with your pair anyways


 

 Hmm we'll see. KZ earphones are more likely to have glue residue. Had some on my ED2 and ED10 when I got them...


----------



## bhazard

igor eisberg said:


> Just finished reviewing AudioSense S125 that I received today. That was a huge disappointment. Avoid buying these at all costs. -__-
> Next testing the AudioSense TX10. Stay tuned.


 
 Thanks for testing all these IEMs. Much appreciated getting all this info.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

bhazard said:


> Thanks for testing all these IEMs. Much appreciated getting all this info.


 
 My pleasure friend, glad to share my hobby with y'all.


----------



## stilleh

K. Received my VE Monks today. I'm actually speechless. 5 dollars?!! Really?!! I have Oppo Pm3's with a pure silver cable from Lavricables which set me back a hefty sum and they are, don't get me wrong, fantastic. But this is 5dollars people! I'm just finding it incredibly hard to comprehend what kind of audio quality these things throw at me for 5 dollars. I'm sitting here smiling my ass off listening to all kinds of music. 

I find them a small amount bassheavy. I'm just very used to weaker bass like that of the Havi B3 pro1.

Did I say they were 5 dollars people?!? 

Best bargain ever. I'm gonna order 2more pair just for the hell of it...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

igor eisberg said:


> Guys, great news! My dearest AliExpress seller has agreed to sell the *boarseman CX98*!
> These surprising earphones have some amazing sound and build quality, especially if you like mids-emphasized signature for a natural sound.
> Read my full product review here, and here's the purchase link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Boarseman-CX98-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Hifi-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-For/32544113443.html
> 
> ...




Those are beautifully designed, but I just can't allow myself to buy them, cause I won't be able to answer the question - "what brand are those beautiful IEMs?", without ROFL.


----------



## RedJohn456

igor eisberg said:


> Just finished reviewing AudioSense S125 that I received today. That was a huge disappointment. Avoid buying these at all costs. -__-
> Next testing the AudioSense TX10. Stay tuned.


 

 you review iems the same day you receive them? Just curious 
  
 Edit: Just to specify, are these review samples or do you buy them all yourself? If so, kudos.


----------



## RedJohn456

stilleh said:


> K. Received my VE Zen today. I'm actually speechless. 5 dollars?!! Really?!! I have Oppo Pm3's with a pure silver cable from Lavricables which set me back a hefty sum and they are, don't get me wrong, fantastic. But this is 5dollars people! I'm just finding it incredibly hard to comprehend what kind of audio quality these things throw at me for 5 dollars. I'm sitting here smiling my ass off listening to all kinds of music.
> 
> I find them a small amount bassheavy. I'm just very used to weaker bass like that of the Havi B3 pro1.
> 
> ...


 

 Its the Ve Monk btw, the Zen 1.0 is the former flagship, Zen 2.0 is the new flagship. The monk is awesome sauce. For 5 bucks you are getting something that performs at a much higher level imo.
  
 They sound bass heavy particular if you use full foam covers. Try doughnut foam covers. I use the Hieigi premium foam covers http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011AXO90C


----------



## stilleh

redjohn456 said:


> Its the Ve Monk btw, the Zen 1.0 is the former flagship, Zen 2.0 is the new flagship. The monk is awesome sauce. For 5 bucks you are getting something that performs at a much higher level imo.
> 
> They sound bass heavy particular if you use full foam covers. Try doughnut foam covers. I use the Hieigi premium foam covers http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011AXO90C




Yeah you are absolutely right. Must have been doing my wishlist in my head and typing at the same time. Next time it will be Zen


----------



## RedJohn456

igor eisberg said:


> My pleasure friend, glad to share my hobby with y'all.


 

 Does the term iemmagnet ring any bells?  Just curious haha


----------



## Igor Eisberg

redjohn456 said:


> Does the term iemmagnet ring any bells?  Just curious haha


 
 Say wha? XD
  
 Quote:


redjohn456 said:


> you review iems the same day you receive them? Just curious
> 
> Edit: Just to specify, are these review samples or do you buy them all yourself? If so, kudos.


 
 Nope, I usually have time to review only a few per week, so most of them are still pending a review.
 For the other question, yep, I bought them all. Wasn't offered any review samples yet.
 This is a part of my stock (some are in another drawer):

 These are next to be reviewed:

 And the following models are still in transit:
 erqu EQ200
 GEDIAO GD400
 Ivery A7
 Ivery IV-4S
 Ivery IV-8
 Ivery IV-9
 KZ ATE Youth Version
 KZ ED9 Youth Version
 KZ ED11
 KZ HDS2
 MOAOL MP850
 MYKIMO MK500
 MYKIMO MK600
 Plextone X37V
 Plextone X42M
 Plextone X43M
 Plextone X44M
 Plextone X55M
 QCY QM03
 Remax RM-565i
 Remax RM-575
 Remax RM-701
 Remax RM-720i
 SADES SA-608
 Shenger G360
 VJJB K4
 YINJW (1)
 YINJW (2)
 Xiaomi Hybrid (QTER01JY)


----------



## peter123

Yesterday I got the YINJW Wood wich was supposed to be the open back version but it wasn't and according to the seller that version is now discontinued.

I also got the Rock Zircon and the KZ HDS1. The HDS1 is my favorite this far leaving the other two quite a bit behind with the Zircon holding the last place for now.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yesterday I got the YINJW Wood wich was supposed to be the open back version but it wasn't and according to the seller that version is now discontinued.
> 
> I also got the Rock Zircon and the KZ HDS1. The HDS1 is my favorite this far leaving the other two quite a bit behind with the Zircon holding the last place for now.


 

 The HDS1's are nice Peter, I see like me you prefer a brighter more clear and detailed sound signature as opposed to bass oriented iem's


----------



## Eric95M

Based on reading this thread, I bought a pair of  AWEI ES900i on aliexpress.  My problem is, I need earphones to be able to be amped (I don't hear well).  The 900i's claim 200mW capability.  That is great !
 Thank you all !!


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> The HDS1's are nice Peter, I see like me you prefer a brighter more clear and detailed sound signature as opposed to bass oriented iem's




Yes they are indeed, amazing what you can get for just $10 these days. I honestly don't find them brighter than the Zircons. On the contrary I actually find the treble in particular brighter and more splashy on the Zircons. No doubt that the Zircons got more subbass though


----------



## RedJohn456

Shout out to Somic for being gracious enough to provide me with a sample of their over ear headphones the Somic V2. Man the moment I tore open the DHL box, this thing just OOZED class. Honestly this thing had better packaging and presentation than even my Sony XBA Z5. Even other more expensive headphones!
  

  
  
  

  
  
 Inside there was warranty paperwork along with a card signed by the person response for inspecting the headphone. As you can see they even provided a pair of leather ear pads. The headphones themselves come with a velour pad installed. An adapter for connecting to the bigger headphone ports was also included as you can see in the pics.
  
 5/5 for presentation.
  
*Build quality* - Solid!!
  
 This thing feels like a TANK. I mean just look at the hinges! And the headphone padding on the top. Its so soft! It comfortably goes around my ears and I have pretty big ears btw. Build quality wise this thing is built way better than the AKG K612pro. The cable has good relief on both ends although I wish it was removable.
  

  
  
  
  
  
 I know that there aren't too many open back headphones in this segment but from my first listen I have a good feeling about this, a gut feeling like I had about the LZ A2. I am listening to the Dark Matter EP by Alma, and the soundstage on this thing is impressive. I have been listening to the AKG612pro last few days and this thing EASILY keeps up and then some. In fact the sound just surrounds you. Front to back, side to side. 
  
*These are my first impressions (using stock velour pads) and take these with a grain of salt:*
 I am treble sensitive and the treble bothered me on the AKG K612Pro and my Koss KSC75. The treble on the Somic V2 is detailed and extended without being harsh or splashy. And the sub bass on these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I thought sub bass were supposed to be missing in open backs? The bass is well defined and tight with good texture.  Mid range is balanced in line with the rest, detailed and engage, doesn't feel recessesed at all. In fact I would classify as the midrange as being full. Guitars sound sublime. Drum hits amazing with good decay and naturalness. 
  
 These headphones have good bass without being mid bass heavy or too warm. It honestly feels like a hybrid, bass of a dynamic driver and treble of a balanced armature. Its a freak 
  
 Good instrument separation, good positioning and layering of instruments as well. I love how the vocals feel front and centre, just floating in front of my face. 
  
 With the leather pads, I feel they are a bit shallow and too bassy. The Somic V2 sounds just right with the stock velour pads. The brainwave HM5 pads might make for an awesome alternative I have two pairs but their rubber band thing ripped off a while back   Will need to get a pair of HM5 velours and leather eventually and see how they change things. Clamp is more than the AKG K612Pro but this is right out of the box so I am anticipating it to loosen up with use.
  
 I am running the Somic V2 out of my Geek Out V2 with line out to VE RunABOUT and it is quite detailed to my ears. Amplification helped with the sound,with  soundstage bearing the most improvement.
  
 Will report back after burn in (brain or otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and see how they settle in. 
 TLDR: thing just rocks! And rocks hard


----------



## leobigfield

redjohn456 said:


> Shout out to Somic for being gracious enough to provide me with a sample of their over ear headphones the Somic V2. Man the moment I tore open the DHL box, this thing just OOZED class. Honestly this thing had better packaging and presentation than even my Sony XBA Z5. Even other more expensive headphones!
> TLDR: thing just rocks! And rocks hard


 
  
 They seem really nice! But SOMiC, why no detachable cable?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

redjohn456 said:


> Shout out to Somic for being gracious enough to provide me with a sample of their over ear headphones the Somic V2. Man the moment I tore open the DHL box, this thing just OOZED class. Honestly this thing had better packaging and presentation than even my Sony XBA Z5. Even other more expensive headphones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I own the original MH463 that look exactly the same as the V2 except for the pads. I wonder what is the difference in sound?


----------



## peter123

hal rockwell said:


> I own the original MH463 that look exactly the same as the V2 except for the pads. I wonder what is the difference in sound?




I'm also curious about this.


----------



## yangian

found this: http://world.taobao.com/item/42513542257.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.wFof0m
  
 One review said it's much better than VE Zen!


----------



## ozkan

yangian said:


> found this: http://world.taobao.com/item/42513542257.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.wFof0m
> 
> One review said it's much better than VE Zen!


 
  
 Where did you read that? I couldn't find any word about ZEN.


----------



## Grayson73

bavinck said:


> Oh, also balanced and neutral with awesome timbre and tone.


 
  
 I find the bass/mid/treble balanced, but I find the timbre/tone tuned slightly too bright.  My other issues are that soundstage is not as wide as I like and vocals take a backseat; I guess I prefer more forward.  That being said, they are still amazing for the price.


----------



## bhazard

The V2 looks oddly similar to the MH463, which was very good at the time 2-3 years ago. Re-release maybe?
  
 I used to love Somic, but they haven't had a giant killer at all since I purchased my first set of theirs years ago. Always good but nothing truly special.


----------



## robvagyok

stilleh said:


> K. Received my VE Monks today. I'm actually speechless. 5 dollars?!! Really?!! I have Oppo Pm3's with a pure silver cable from Lavricables which set me back a hefty sum and they are, don't get me wrong, fantastic. But this is 5dollars people! I'm just finding it incredibly hard to comprehend what kind of audio quality these things throw at me for 5 dollars. I'm sitting here smiling my ass off listening to all kinds of music.
> 
> I find them a small amount bassheavy. I'm just very used to weaker bass like that of the Havi B3 pro1.
> 
> ...


 
 can I ask where did you get them from? can't find them on aliexpress.
 ebay maybe?


----------



## robervaul

*Boarseman K25*
 For Ebud lovers

  


 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-Boarseman-K25-Hifi-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-High-Qaulity-Flat-Head-Headphones-In/519064_32544413725.html


----------



## ozkan

robervaul said:


> *Boarseman K25*
> For Ebud lovers
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What's the point of sharing that link? He asked for Monk not some kind of boarseman earbud which will most likely sound like s****t .  Btw, have you heard them?


----------



## RedJohn456

hal rockwell said:


> I own the original MH463 that look exactly the same as the V2 except for the pads. I wonder what is the difference in sound?


 
  


peter123 said:


> I'm also curious about this.


 
  
 Haven't heard the MH463 to be honest so I have no idea. I can get in touch with Somic for an official answer.
  


yangian said:


> found this: http://world.taobao.com/item/42513542257.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.wFof0m
> 
> One review said it's much better than VE Zen!


 
  
 Lol of course they would. Thats the brand that used to make the Zen. Keyword being "used to." They went behind VE's back and started selling VE's products/components under the seaf branding undercutting them. Stealing and a bit of a dick move.
  
 Funny thing is from what I heard even though they had access to the components they couldn't replicate the sound of the Zen 1 (not really surprised give their lack of skills lol). I would stay away from that brand personally as I don't like to reward thieves


----------



## RedJohn456

robvagyok said:


> can I ask where did you get them from? can't find them on aliexpress.
> ebay maybe?


 

 Thats their Aliexpress store. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1924356
  
 Looks like the monk is out of stock but keep an eye on it, should be back soon I think.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

ozkan said:


> What's the point of sharing that link? He asked for Monk not some kind of boarseman earbud which will most likely sound like s****t .  Btw, have you heard them?


 
 I don't know about these earbuds, but boarseman CX98 is freaking awesome. I discussed it a few times just several replies back. They have a more expensive earbud model which probably sounds even better, called MX98 and the special model MX98S, and even a more expensive earphone model, called CX98S.
 Just look at the wooden packaging and the build quality... I wouldn't dismiss this brand so quickly.


----------



## robervaul

igor eisberg said:


> I don't know about these earbuds, but boarseman CX98 is freaking awesome. I discussed it a few times just several replies back. They have a more expensive earbud model which probably sounds even better, called MX98 and the special model MX98S, and even a more expensive earphone model, called CX98S.
> Just look at the wooden packaging and the build quality... I wouldn't dismiss this brand so quickly.


 
 5 stars Audiobudget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Boarseman-CX98-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Hifi-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-For/32544113443.html


----------



## RedJohn456

igor eisberg said:


> I don't know about these earbuds, but boarseman CX98 is freaking awesome. I discussed it a few times just several replies back. They have a more expensive earbud model which probably sounds even better, called MX98 and the special model MX98S, and even a more expensive earphone model, called CX98S.
> Just look at the wooden packaging and the build quality... I wouldn't dismiss this brand so quickly.


 

 fair point but I have seen plenty of stuff that has good packing and build quality but ended up sounding like crap. Take the SoundSoul S-018 for example.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yes they are indeed, amazing what you can get for just $10 these days. I honestly don't find them brighter than the Zircons. On the contrary I actually find the treble in particular brighter and more splashy on the Zircons. No doubt that the Zircons got more subbass though


 
 Sorry guys, I have no idea how I thread jumped this one, way too many windows open!


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> Where did you read that? I couldn't find any word about ZEN.




买的是300欧和150欧的两条耳机，家里有GR07C入耳塞，也听过PK1、PK2和明净耳塞，可以说，虫哥的这两条高阻塞比上述耳机强太多了，声音很温润、醇和，大气，声场好，三频均衡，晶莹剔透。听过这两款高阻塞，入耳基本没法听，声场太小，比较闷，没有两款高阻塞宽松的感觉。PK1、PK2的声音比较起来就不够温润，低频质感比两款高阻差多了，声音偏直白而不够醇和。微翼的明净耳塞和320欧的单元是一样的，但明净搭得线效果不好，有种怪怪的音染，明显没有黑色镀银线的音质好，而且明净那个698元的价格，太坑了点吧……。


----------



## ozkan

yangian said:


> 买的是300欧和150欧的两条耳机，家里有GR07C入耳塞，也听过PK1、PK2和明净耳塞，可以说，虫哥的这两条高阻塞比上述耳机强太多了，声音很温润、醇和，大气，声场好，三频均衡，晶莹剔透。听过这两款高阻塞，入耳基本没法听，声场太小，比较闷，没有两款高阻塞宽松的感觉。PK1、PK2的声音比较起来就不够温润，低频质感比两款高阻差多了，声音偏直白而不够醇和。微翼的明净耳塞和320欧的单元是一样的，但明净搭得线效果不好，有种怪怪的音染，明显没有黑色镀银线的音质好，而且明净那个698元的价格，太坑了点吧……。


 
  
 Sorry but I still cannot see ZEN word there. Please show me as English please! All I see are numbers and I am not Russel Crowe from the movie "A Beautiful Mind" lol. This is getting weird


----------



## ozkan

robervaul said:


> 5 stars Audiobudget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No offense but is this girl your girlfriend? Because all you do is giving her store link and mislead people here and in Monk thread! If they are that good then why don't you review them first and convience us to buy. 
  
 Sorry if I was being rude but this really bothered me...


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> Sorry but I still cannot see ZEN word there. Please show me as English please! All I see are numbers and I am not Russel Crowe from the movie "A Beautiful Mind" lol. This is getting weird


 
 Oh, the 微翼明净 is VE Zen.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

ozkan said:


> No offense but is this girl your girlfriend? Because all you do is giving her store link and mislead people here and in Monk thread! If they are that good then why don't you review them first and convience us to buy.
> 
> Sorry if I was being rude but this really bothered me...


 

 What is your problem? The most reliable stores for earphones on Ali that I know of are "Easy Earphones & Headphones Co'ltd" and "Shenzhen HCkexin Electronic Technology Co., Ltd.".
 Me and Easy Earphones are cooperating to bring you good earphones. CX98 was added to her store AFTER I ordered them from MisterTao and reviewed them. I made it more available to you.
 If you feel so threatened by this, just don't buy. You complaining about us "giving her store link" is ridiculous because she's the only seller on Ali who sells it for a decent price (because I asked her to add it). If you visit AudioBudget you'll see that there are more sellers linked on the reviews, like Altec Lansings which I got from "Digital online wholesale mall" and the great BYZ K30 which I got from MisterTao (TaoBao agent).


----------



## B9Scrambler

C'mon guys. Let's shake hands, part ways, and have a beer or seven. 

I'm going to go deafen myself with some completely unnecessary ZS1 subbass. Peace out.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b9scrambler said:


> C'mon guys. Let's shake hands, part ways, and have a been or seven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Try the Plextone X41M with some sub-bass material, mind-blowing bass guaranteed. ZS1 doesn't go even near X41M's sub-bass.


----------



## B9Scrambler

igor eisberg said:


> Try the Plextone X41M with some sub-bass material, mind-blowing bass guaranteed. ZS1 doesn't go even near X41M's sub-bass.




Thanks for the suggestion, but no need. The ZS1 tickles my basshead itch perfectly.


----------



## audioxxx

This is true, the best sellers on Ali are 

"Easy Earphones & Headphones Co'ltd" 

and

 "Shenzhen HCkexin Electronic Technology Co.

With Easy you get a great friend as well..


----------



## DaveLT

eric95m said:


> Based on reading this thread, I bought a pair of  AWEI ES900i on aliexpress.  My problem is, I need earphones to be able to be amped (I don't hear well).  The 900i's claim 200mW capability.  That is great !
> Thank you all !!




If they can really take 200mW it will be eardrum destroying. The 900i is fantastically sensitive


----------



## airomjosh

yangian said:


> found this: http://world.taobao.com/item/42513542257.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.wFof0m
> 
> One review said it's much better than VE Zen!


 
 for the meantime, ill wait for a brave soul to bit the bullet. By the way, which of the 4 options are said to be better than VE Zen?


----------



## greg7575

yangian said:


> found this: http://world.taobao.com/item/42513542257.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.wFof0m
> 
> One review said it's much better than VE Zen!


 
  
 I know this brand. However, I bought other headphones from him.

 Left one has "clear" sound, right one has "heavy" bass.
 bugguys <= is his brand name
 Not bad, very cheap. Cannot beat LZ-a2.


----------



## RedTwilight

greg7575 said:


> I know this brand. However, I bought other headphones from him.
> 
> Left one has "clear" sound, right one has "heavy" bass.
> bugguys <= is his brand name
> Not bad, very cheap. Cannot beat LZ-a2.


 
  
 I like what you said at the end LOL.


----------



## airomjosh

greg7575 said:


> I know this brand. However, I bought other headphones from him.
> 
> Left one has "clear" sound, right one has "heavy" bass.
> bugguys <= is his brand name
> Not bad, very cheap. Cannot beat LZ-a2.


 
 how much are they?I checked the bugguy's taobao store and i did not see these earphones


----------



## greg7575

airomjosh said:


> how much are they?I checked the bugguy's taobao store and i did not see these earphones


 

 left one seahf-0086 RMB198, right one 0088B RMB35. He has another taobao store named "冬虫夏草的耳机店 " selling 0086.
  
 if u can read Chinese, that would be great to check those comments.
 Comments on this store are quite real.
 Some comments on taobao are fake, they hire people to "make" those comments.


----------



## SteroidEars

How does LZ-A2 compare to FLC 8s and VSD3s? I have the VSD3s and am planning to get either FLC8s or LZ-A2.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Does anyone knows what happened to dasetn.com?
 At first, they weren't answering any of my emails, and now, their domain went offline completely.


----------



## DaveLT

So my ATEs finally reached the shipper after 10 days


----------



## Podster

davelt said:


> So my ATEs finally reached the shipper after 10 days


 

 I ordered these two on the 11th and they got here today. So 13 days from China to Arkansas. I think 9 days has been my best


----------



## DaveLT

podster said:


> I ordered these two on the 11th and they got here today. So 13 days from China to Arkansas. I think 9 days has been my best


 
 I live 5000km away from china and it takes 10 freaking days to reach the warehouse. It's not even on a plane yet


----------



## bavinck

Just got the macaw gt100s in. I cannot for the life of me get a good seal with it though. Seems too short to get into my ear. All these Chinese brands send tips that are just too small, macaws are all too small. Tried several other tips that normally work great for me but they just don't go in far enough to seal. What's the trick to getting these seals folks??


----------



## RedTwilight

davelt said:


> I live 5000km away from china and it takes 10 freaking days to reach the warehouse. It's not even on a plane yet


 
  
 LOL I was thinking that sounds exactly like what my LZ A2 went through. Then I saw that you're also from SG.


----------



## Currawong

hal rockwell said:


> Does anyone knows what happened to dasetn.com?
> At first, they weren't answering any of my emails, and now, their domain went offline completely.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/707468/diy-yuin-pk3s-failed-about-a-few-months-seller-dasetn-now-refuses-to-reply
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/375683/richard-ray


----------



## Pastapipo

bavinck said:


> Just got the macaw gt100s in. I cannot for the life of me get a good seal with it though. Seems too short to get into my ear. All these Chinese brands send tips that are just too small, macaws are all too small. Tried several other tips that normally work great for me but they just don't go in far enough to seal. What's the trick to getting these seals folks??




I do not own those iems, but have you tried the Sony MH1C tips? They manage to get a seal on almost everything in my experience. They do boost some bass though


----------



## Inszy

bavinck said:


> Just got the macaw gt100s in. I cannot for the life of me get a good seal with it though. Seems too short to get into my ear. All these Chinese brands send tips that are just too small, macaws are all too small. Tried several other tips that normally work great for me but they just don't go in far enough to seal. What's the trick to getting these seals folks??


 

 VSonic foams - I didn't found anythig better for GT100s.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

currawong said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/707468/diy-yuin-pk3s-failed-about-a-few-months-seller-dasetn-now-refuses-to-reply
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/375683/richard-ray




Thanks. 
Good to see that this thread has been unlocked too. I was worried for a moment there.


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

Hey guys. I just ordered Topping amp from aliexpress and planning to purchase some iems too. Maybe 2 or 3 iems, each under $100. Which ones do you think are in the Chinese Hall of Fame?


----------



## CoiL

LZ-A2, JVC HA-FXH30, Macaw GT100S, Ostry KC06A etc. ...start reading reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LZ-A2 seems to be latest "giant killer / awesome bang-for-a-buck" IEM.


----------



## waynes world

coil said:


> LZ-A2, JVC HA-FXH30, Macaw GT100S, Ostry KC06A etc. ...start reading reviews  LZ-A2 seems to be latest "giant killer / awesome bang-for-a-buck" IEM.




The true giant killer is the VE Monk. But we all know that, right?


----------



## DJScope

waynes world said:


> The true giant killer is the VE Monk. But we all know that, right?




Hear hear!! I can vouch for that.


----------



## CoiL

Ok, that`s it, got to order VE Monk... I knew it will end like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they really impress me, then will probably try to make a drastic modifications with shells (maybe even into IEM).


----------



## docentore

docentore said:


> Have anyone tried any of the wooden headphones from aliexpress like those?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Steelseries-Band-Ebony-wood-headset-Amplified-speaker-earphones-HI-FI-NOISE-ISOLATION-headphone-STEREO-AUDIO-on/741239355.html


 
  
 Just received them. They don't look that cheap, real wood, de-attachable cables, very comfy. I'll post some pictures one I'm home.
 Out of box they sound a bit thin to my ears, but there is some sponge covering centre of the earpads.
  
 They are in the burning drawer now, will leave them playing for couple of hours and see. I'm going to play around with them, mod them a bit. need to see is there anything inside. I have also spare drivers from JVC HA-S500 which I'll try to install as well.


----------



## stilleh

I received the Pai MR3 IEM yesterday which I got from the 11/11 sale. Out of the box they sounded very nice, the included tips was pure crap for me and it took several hours of tiprolling to get a good seal and the sound right. I settled with double flanged tips or Shure olives for best soundquality (for me). 
  
 Build quality is good, cable is soft and does not tangle. Comfort is THE BEST I´ve ever tried, ever. I can honestly say I can't feel them when I wear them (I have big ears and that might help here). Sound is neutral and soundstage is suprisingly wide. They aren´t as spacious as my Havi´s but they excel in all other aspects of sound for me. I especially like the bass. very high quality bass which is fast and punchy. I have honestly enjoyed listening to a very wide arrange of music genres with these the last few hours and they manage it perfectly.
  
 What I´ve listened to especially, trying to A-B between Havi B3 pro1, Vsonic VSD3s and MR3
  
 Dance with the dead - Nightdrive 
  
 Adele - Hello
  
 Sun Kils Moon - Micheline
  
 In Flames - Ropes    <---- Impressed the hell out of me here, Havi´s and VSD3s can not keep up at all here and sound muddy and blend when it comes to playing In Flames...
  
 Coldplay - Ink
  
 AC/DC - Hell´s bells
  
 Hellacopters - I´m in the band
  
 Etherwood - Cast Away
  
 Neil Young - After the Gold rush
  
  
 Soundqualitywise MR3 has, this far and without much burn in, sweeped my other IEMs for all music I´ve tried them with.
  
 I have a pure silver replacement cable on the way which I can't wait to try with the MR3.
  
  
  
 These and my VE Monks will be getting all my listening time for the remainder of the year for sure.


----------



## CoiL

Stilleh, where did You buy them from and which version is it? There are 1DD and multidriver versions as muchy as I know about Pi IEM`s.


----------



## stilleh

coil said:


> Stilleh, where did You buy them from and which version is it? There are 1DD and multidriver versions as muchy as I know about Pi IEM`s.


 
 These are the 3-driver IEMs. Bought them from here during the 11/11 sale;
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Three-unit-moving-iron-music-headphones-BA-Balance-Armature-earphones-stage-monitor-earbuds-custom-public-mode/32302262388.html


----------



## audioxxx

Here is another option to buy them as well as pai's other models:

http://m.ebay.com/sch/paiaudio/m.html?isRefine=true&_pgn=1&_nkw=seller%3Apaiaudio&_sasl=paiaudio

I am still waiting for mine to arrive, can't wait.


----------



## nolife1123

Hey peeps, likely isn't the thread for this, but where would one find a relatively cheap place to grab the VE Monks? (would be nice if they had free shipping from EU too, doesnt matter where it's from)
 I've looked around on Penon, Aliexpress (500$ for them on there for some reason lol), Gearbest, Banggood and yet not a single one of those sites has them at all. How do the Monks fare against Xiaomi Piston 3's? Recently ordered them (the Pistons) on sale on Banggood and should likely get them within the next 2 weeks. Although, I usually feel a certain discomfort when using IEM's, none of the sizes seem to fit me properly (tried the 4 sizes of the crappy stock samsung ones, it can't even stay in my ear for longer than 2-15 secs without falling out ), which is why I usually sticked with earbuds (Sennheiser MX375, though they have horrible isolation), but I wanted to give the Pistons a try, seeming as the isolation can't possibly be worse than the Sennheisers, during the usual tram rides/bus rides I tend not to hear anything but the noise from the outside, which isn't even extremely loud, yet it's completely overwhelmed unless I turn it up to the max (which I prefer not doing).


----------



## CoiL

I think those Aliex sellers are trying to trick buyers to get fast money or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday took a look and VE Monk were cheap as dirt.


----------



## Inszy

You must wait 2 weeks for MONK. They will be back for $5.


----------



## peter123

nolife1123 said:


> Hey peeps, likely isn't the thread for this, but where would one find a relatively cheap place to grab the VE Monks? (would be nice if they had free shipping from EU too, doesnt matter where it's from)
> I've looked around on Penon, Aliexpress (500$ for them on there for some reason lol), Gearbest, Banggood and yet not a single one of those sites has them at all. How do the Monks fare against Xiaomi Piston 3's? Recently ordered them (the Pistons) on sale on Banggood and should likely get them within the next 2 weeks. Although, I usually feel a certain discomfort when using IEM's, none of the sizes seem to fit me properly (tried the 4 sizes of the crappy stock samsung ones, it can't even stay in my ear for longer than 2-15 secs without falling out ), which is why I usually sticked with earbuds (Sennheiser MX375, though they have horrible isolation), but I wanted to give the Pistons a try, seeming as the isolation can't possibly be worse than the Sennheisers, during the usual tram rides/bus rides I tend not to hear anything but the noise from the outside, which isn't even extremely loud, yet it's completely overwhelmed unless I turn it up to the max (which I prefer not doing).




AFAIK the only place to get them is on VE's Aliexpress and Taobao stores. Unfortunately they're out of stock right now, hence the insane price ( to keep people from ordering when oos).


----------



## nolife1123

I've actually just re-checked it, and they're not even in stock, the 500$ price is just a placeholder.
 I'll check again in a few weeks then  thanks for the info!


----------



## CoiL

There`s new batch coming? Will those be same sounding? Who knows...


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> There`s new batch coming? Will those be same sounding? Who knows...




As far as I understand there will be no changes on the Monk.


----------



## peter123

yusufbeyazpinar said:


> Hey guys. I just ordered Topping amp from aliexpress and planning to purchase some iems too. Maybe 2 or 3 iems, each under $100. Which ones do you think are in the Chinese Hall of Fame?




My suggestion would be Havi B3Pro1 and LZ a2, two very different but excellent sounding IEM's. Then top it off with the Monk.


----------



## Hisoundfi

yusufbeyazpinar said:


> Hey guys. I just ordered Topping amp from aliexpress and planning to purchase some iems too. Maybe 2 or 3 iems, each under $100. Which ones do you think are in the Chinese Hall of Fame?


CoiL and peter123 both had really good suggestions. 

Other ones to consider are TTPOD T1E, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, KZ ED9,KZ ATE, KZ HDS1, Piston 3.0, Piston 4 (hybrid)


----------



## Romis

peter123 said:


> My suggestion would be Havi B3Pro1 and LZ a2, two very different but excellent sounding IEM's. Then top it off with the Monk.


 
 +1
 VE Monk is " the best for your buck" purchase I ever made in audio with Havi in second place, am going to try out LZ A2


----------



## HiFiChris

stilleh said:


>


 


 Didn't I tell y'all those Pai MR3 were awesome multi-BA earphones for the money some time ago in this thread and the dedicated review as well as Pai Audio Thread?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 By the way, the new KZ HDS1 in-ears are also really really nice, too (for really inexpensive dynamic driver earphones).

  
  
@stilleh
  
 In Flames - Ropes sounds quite nice (never heard of them yet though) and like something that could be good for testing speed and control (I usually use metal tracks for testing speed and control when doing reviews, of course the recording and mastering quality has to be good). 
 Gotta grab a CD of theirs some time soon.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

stilleh said:


> K. Received my VE Monks today. I'm actually speechless. 5 dollars?!! Really?!! I have Oppo Pm3's with a pure silver cable from Lavricables which set me back a hefty sum and they are, don't get me wrong, fantastic. But this is 5dollars people! I'm just finding it incredibly hard to comprehend what kind of audio quality these things throw at me for 5 dollars. I'm sitting here smiling my ass off listening to all kinds of music.
> 
> I find them a small amount bassheavy. I'm just very used to weaker bass like that of the Havi B3 pro1.
> 
> ...


 

 Could you post a link please (Aliexpress if possible)? Can't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

For anyone like me interested in trying the Chinese Giant Killer Hall of Fame

 
*T*his is the list (in no particular order): 
LZ-A2
JVC HA-FXH30
Macaw GT100S
Ostry KC06A
Havi B3 Pro1
VE Monk
TTPOD T1E
Zero Audio Carbo Tenore
KZ ED9
KZ ATE
KZ HDS1
Piston 3.0
Piston 4 (hybrid)
Dunu Titan1 (AKA FiiO EX1)
Vsonic Vsd3/Vsd3s
 

I already have the Havi B3 Pro1, KZ ATE and Vsonic VSD5 on order. I will also order LZ-A2 and Macaw GT100S today. And VE Monk as soon as it is available. Do you think someone should try all these and decide for him/herself? Or is there a general consensus on which ones of these are the best?

 

How does VSD5 compare to the ones on the list?
Maybe I shouldn't have ordered it in the first place...


----------



## leobigfield

Don't forget the Dunu Titan1 (AKA FiiO EX1). They are also a serious value in both sound and build quality!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Vd3s and vsd3 should be on that list


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> Vd3s and vsd3 should be on that list




I like both my VJJ-B V1 and Plextone X41M's.


----------



## bavinck

Which filters do people like with the Macaw? I am finding the gold the best so far - seems like a pretty neutral presentation, have not tried the black yet.


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> Don't forget the Dunu Titan1 (AKA FiiO EX1). They are also a serious value in both sound and build quality!


 
 +1
  


hisoundfi said:


> Vd3s and vsd3 should be on that list


 
 +1


----------



## chavez

Sooo when VE Monks go on sale on Aliexpress,if someone could PM me ,that would be great.


----------



## nolife1123

chavez said:


> Sooo when VE Monks go on sale on Aliexpress,if someone could PM me ,that would be great.


 

 ^ that


----------



## robvagyok

Having bought the following ones:
 LZ-A2
 Havi B3 Pro1
 KZ ATE
 KZ HDS1
 Piston 3.0
 which one I do miss BADLY?


----------



## stilleh

robvagyok said:


> Having bought the following ones:
> LZ-A2
> Havi B3 Pro1
> KZ ATE
> ...




VE Monk - not for sale ATM though

Has to be the best value for money ever


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

Added the later ones to the list.
  
 Also I canceled the order for Vsd5. I thought it would be better to try LZ-A2. Or maybe GTR100s... Or maybe I'm just confused.


----------



## B9Scrambler

JVC FXH30. Add that to your list of awesome Asian iems to get.


----------



## jant71

No, the FXH20


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> No, the FXH20 :veryevil:




I'm fine with that. I just want someone else to buy the damn things so I'm not the only one mildly hyping them up, haha. They're so good...They deserve better.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> I'm fine with that. I just want someone else to buy the damn things so I'm not the only one mildly hyping them up, haha. They're so good...They deserve better.


 





 Don't feel bad Scrambler. I've been hyping the Bettes on and off for months now and finally there are a couple of new "Discoveries" concerning them somewhere in this forum. They are finally being talked about.
  
 Hang in there Buddy. I might even get around to trying those 'phones you like. What were they again?
  
 *ducks for cover*
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Don't feel bad Scrambler. I've been hyping the Bettes on and off for months now and finally there are a couple of new "Discoveries" concerning them somewhere in this forum. They are finally being talked about.
> 
> Hang in there Buddy. I might even get around to trying those 'phones you like. What were they again?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Let's see, "FXH30Scrambler".  Has a nice ring to it!


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Don't feel bad Scrambler. I've been hyping the Bettes on and off for months now and finally there are a couple of new "Discoveries" concerning them somewhere in this forum. They are finally being talked about.
> 
> Hang in there Buddy. I might even get around to trying those 'phones you like. What were they again?
> 
> ...




Haha...you troll. I really want to try the Bettes, and Puros, and the rest of those awesome sub 100 behemoths, but I gotta save up for some proper gear in 2016. 

The new JVC SS series headphones, a proper dac, and some totl iem....just not sure which one yet.

KZs are the only exception (and those Relax RM-720s I'm oddly excited for).


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Haha...you troll. I really want to try the Bettes, and Puros, and the rest of those awesome sub 100 behemoths, but I gotta save up for some proper gear in 2016.
> 
> The new JVC SS series headphones, a proper dac, and some totl iem....just not sure which one yet.
> 
> KZs are the only exception (and those Relax RM-720s I'm oddly excited for).


 





 I'm seriously waiting for the Phantoms. Oh and as soon as, THIS little gem has me all hot and bothered:
  
  
 https://oneplus.net/hr/icons
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> I'm seriously waiting for the Phantoms. Oh and as soon as, THIS little gem has me all hot and bothered:
> 
> 
> https://oneplus.net/hr/icons
> ...




Ahhh yes. The Phantoms. Can't wait to hear more on them.

Those OnePlus look pretty sweet


----------



## DcPlusOne

These looks tempting. 
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5105
  
 88USD for 4 drivers.


----------



## greg7575

dcplusone said:


> These looks tempting.
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5105
> 
> 88USD for 4 drivers.


 
  
 Don't try.
 u can take 88 USD to those in need. Like orphan or Syria victims.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Ahhh yes. The Phantoms. Can't wait to hear more on them.
> 
> Those OnePlus look pretty sweet


 





 I can't believe they are out of stock on Both colors in a few hours.....
  
 I don't know if I'm actually buying into the Premise that those little tiny chambers work in the same way a full sized Pipe Organ chamber works, but the concept is cool as hell.
  
 I think they need to make more.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Turkleton

twinacstacks said:


> I can't believe they are out of stock on Both colors in a few hours.....
> 
> I don't know if I'm actually buying into the Premise that those little tiny chambers work in the same way a full sized Pipe Organ chamber works, but the concept is cool as hell.
> 
> ...




Smart little buggers... they're staggering the number of iems they sell at a time to keep the numbers limited and the demand high...

Same old OnePlus MO. I have a chance of buying the graphites(gold sold out)... My wife just went on a book buying spree so I think I can buy em without getting an earful..

If only someone here could review em so we could know how good they are + sound signature


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Let's see, "FXH30Scrambler".  Has a nice ring to it!


 
  
 The ultimate promotion. I would stick a dash in there though...make the FXH30 more prominent: "FXH30-Scrambler". Much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha


----------



## Out7p

dcplusone said:


> These looks tempting.
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5105
> 
> 88USD for 4 drivers.


 
  
 They look awesome, are Lunashops a trusted website?


----------



## peter123

out7p said:


> They look awesome, are Lunashops a trusted website?




Yes they are but they use very slow shipping.


----------



## DcPlusOne

out7p said:


> They look awesome, are Lunashops a trusted website?


 

Supposedly, a few head fiers gotten custom cables from them. Yes, they look extremely tempting at this price point. At 160usd I will probably go for something else. However at 88USD... I feel like doing something stupid.


----------



## Out7p

dcplusone said:


> Supposedly, a few head fiers gotten custom cables from them. Yes, they look extremely tempting at this price point. At 160usd I will probably go for something else. However at 88USD... I feel like doing something stupid.


 
  
 Ah that's cool, surely you can't go wrong with these quad drivers for that price. May have to have a think about it 
  
  
 Also wanted to ask in general if there is a big difference between the Ai MR3's and the LZ A2 in terms of quality. The LZ A2's are about half the price of the MR3s but the MR3s look more comfortable and also have a removeable cable. This will be my first pair of Chinese IEMs


----------



## TwinACStacks

Of course no one is going to know how a particular IEM sounds unless someone buys it, but I would be cautious about this Rash of Multiple Driver IEMs coming out of China. There are some that have been tried and reviewed that are Real stinkers. That Quad Driver thing that looked like a Bullet comes to my mind most recently.
  
 I guess someone has to take it for the team though....
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

out7p said:


> Ah that's cool, surely you can't go wrong with these quad drivers for that price. May have to have a think about it
> 
> 
> Also wanted to ask in general if there is a big difference between the Ai MR3's and the LZ A2 in terms of quality. The LZ A2's are about half the price of the MR3s but the MR3s look more comfortable and also have a removeable cable. This will be my first pair of Chinese IEMs



I did get the bullet shaped quad BA that's often sold by the same sellers as the one you're considering and they're terrible. The $8 KZ HDS1 outperform them easily. Not saying that these are as bad but be prepared that it might be a hit and miss. 



twinacstacks said:


> Of course no one is going to know how a particular IEM sounds unless someone buys it, but I would be cautious about this Rash of Multiple Driver IEMs coming out of China. There are some that have been tried and reviewed that are Real stinkers. That Quad Driver thing that looked like a Bullet comes to my mind most recently.
> 
> I guess someone has to take it for the team though....
> 
> :eek: TWIN




+1, exactly


----------



## DcPlusOne

out7p said:


> Ah that's cool, surely you can't go wrong with these quad drivers for that price. May have to have a think about it
> 
> 
> Also wanted to ask in general if there is a big difference between the Ai MR3's and the LZ A2 in terms of quality. The LZ A2's are about half the price of the MR3s but the MR3s look more comfortable and also have a removeable cable. This will be my first pair of Chinese IEMs




That's also something that I wish to know.


----------



## squallkiercosa

dcplusone said:


> These looks tempting.
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5105
> 
> 88USD for 4 drivers.


 
 I would like to discourage head-fiers getting the chinese DIY version of a popular model posted.
 Disclaimer: I didn't like the 535 in the first place and anything with a remotely similar sound should be considered  

 By the way: It's nearly impossible to track all sites selling fakes, but we can create a list of counterfeited headphones, IEMs floating around in order to avoid "deals too good to be true" from unverified sellers. We ask for your help in order to improve the list.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/691594/counterfeited-headphones-list


----------



## RedTwilight

redjohn456 said:


> Shout out to Somic for being gracious enough to provide me with a sample of their over ear headphones the Somic V2. Man the moment I tore open the DHL box, this thing just OOZED class. Honestly this thing had better packaging and presentation than even my Sony XBA Z5. Even other more expensive headphones!
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> ...




So I pulled the trigger on one of these things.. I think this is the second time I got something after reading your impressions..  Gotta avert my eyes faster next time. :tongue_smile:


----------



## audioxxx

out7p said:


> Ah that's cool, surely you can't go wrong with these quad drivers for that price. May have to have a think about it
> 
> 
> Also wanted to ask in general if there is a big difference between the Ai MR3's and the LZ A2 in terms of quality. The LZ A2's are about half the price of the MR3s but the MR3s look more comfortable and also have a removeable cable. This will be my first pair of Chinese IEMs




Actually reputable people on this site have purchased the pai mr3 and rave about them, don't think they are anything like that dodgy looking bullet iem, and shouldn't be brought into the same light, very dodgy.


----------



## RedJohn456

redtwilight said:


> So I pulled the trigger on one of these things.. I think this is the second time I got something after reading your impressions..  Gotta avert my eyes faster next time. :tongue_smile:




Gotta look away quicker next time  jking la. What was the first item you go after reading about them just out of curiosity  


Make sure to stretch out the headband, way more comfortable once you do that. Was listening to them this morning and they are sti fantastic and enjoyable.

Clear controlled treble with no harshness. Just the way I like it! 

Also get the VE Monk. Insane bang for buck. 5 bucks to be precise


----------



## Out7p

audioxxx said:


> Actually reputable people on this site have purchased the pai mr3 and rave about them, don't think they are anything like that dodgy looking bullet iem, and shouldn't be brought into the same light, very dodgy.


 
  
 If you're up to date with the IEMs people are buying at the moment, the LZ A2 is generally mentioned as one of the top IEMs with the MR3. You can find a thread all about it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1
  
 If you search back in this thread it is mentioned a lot, don't worry as far as I know it's not dodgy


----------



## audioxxx

out7p said:


> If you're up to date with the IEMs people are buying at the moment, the LZ A2 is generally mentioned as one of the top IEMs with the MR3. You can find a thread all about it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1
> 
> If you search back in this thread it is mentioned a lot, don't worry as far as I know it's not dodgy




I didn't go with the LZ a2, and went with the mr3 because of the cheap non removable cable, and lack of pictures of the internals.
 I don't like that sticky rubber cord, and will avoid that type of iem's.
 If it had a removable cable (so you could add your own) and didn't look so cheap, I probably would have tried it.


----------



## bavinck

Guys, can anyone recommend a portable dac/amp for use with android that:
 sq equal or better than dragonfly 1.2 - nice detailed sound, good extension without super bright highs
 uses own battery so not to drain phone
 works OTG
 less than $200
 be good if it could charge phone too, but not required.
  
 Thanks


----------



## yangian

bavinck said:


> Guys, can anyone recommend a portable dac/amp for use with android that:
> sq equal or better than dragonfly 1.2 - nice detailed sound, good extension without super bright highs
> uses own battery so not to drain phone
> works OTG
> ...


 

 CEntrance slim?


----------



## Out7p

audioxxx said:


> I didn't go with the LZ a2, and went with the mr3 because of the cheap non removable cable, and lack of pictures of the internals.
> I don't like that sticky rubber cord, and will avoid that type of iem's.
> If it had a removable cable (so you could add your own) and didn't look so cheap, I probably would have tried it.


 ah so you have the mr3s how is the durability? I'm a bit worried about if they break, getting them replaced. I'd you order yours from aliexpress? The official website says a unit price is $90 (but you have to enquire) but Ali express it is ($160) so I'm a bit confused. Thanks for the advice


----------



## bavinck

yangian said:


> CEntrance slim?


 
 This would totally be my pick if it had its own battery....


----------



## Hisoundfi

ZMF Omni, ENJOY
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/zmf-headphones-omni/reviews/14620


----------



## stilleh

Was just a moment ago sitting beside my wife in front of the TV, her watching some reality soap and me listening to "Dance with the dead" on my MR3's. All of a sudden she gestures to me to shut up. I pull one of the tips out and ask what is wrong. She tells me that I've been tapping, humming and moving like I have ants in my pants. "-and wipe that stupid grin of your face" she adds before returning to the TV. If that ain't a good verdict for iems I don't know what is...


----------



## audioxxx

out7p said:


> ah so you have the mr3s how is the durability? I'm a bit worried about if they break, getting them replaced. I'd you order yours from aliexpress? The official website says a unit price is $90 (but you have to enquire) but Ali express it is ($160) so I'm a bit confused. Thanks for the advice




I am waiting for the surprise postage, it can take anyware from 9 to 40 days to arrive, ordered on the 11/11.
 I will post my findings once I know, they should arrive next week,with any luck.
 I bought my pair on eBay, and the price has gone up from then as well, I think that was a promotional price.

Multi driver iem's are fragile, be gentle with them, treat them well, and they should last years. Keep them very clean & dry in a dust free environment.


----------



## Turkleton

rjbell I contacted the seller, she replied 2 days letter and gave a proper tracking number.. Strangely, the parcel's coming from Malaysia instead of China, but the destination is at least correct. 

Hopefully we'll get lucky.. Supposedly it left KLIA on the 23rd so I'm expecting them to arrive in 5-7 days. Will update if/when it arrives


----------



## peter123

audioxxx said:


> Actually reputable people on this site have purchased the pai mr3 and rave about them, don't think they are anything like that dodgy looking bullet iem, and shouldn't be brought into the same light, very dodgy.




This post makes no sense to me. I've read far more impressions on the LZ a2 than the pai mr3 and haven't really seen any negative ones so I don't know what you got this from.

Am I right to assume that you haven't actually heard either of them?

If I've misunderstood anything and you do have both please share your actual comparison with us.


----------



## peter123

Dunu Titan1 for $65 with coupon code:

http://www.mp4nation.net/dunu-titan1-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-earphone

Code:TIDN2015BF

* This coupons have a limited amount of uses before they expire
* If they code does not work, it means its expired
* Enter coupon at the shopping cart stage prior to checkout

Pretty sweet deal in my opinion


----------



## audioxxx

peter123 said:


> This post makes no sense to me. I've read far more impressions on the LZ a2 than the pai mr3 and haven't really seen any negative ones so I don't know what you got this from.
> 
> Am I right to assume that you haven't actually heard either of them?
> 
> If I've misunderstood anything and you do have both please share your actual comparison with us.



I think it was lack of coffee and it was early, not sure, (just ignore that jiberish) but to answer the question No have not heard either of them yet. 
 With any luck my order will arrive this year. And I can test the mr3.


----------



## Pastapipo

Anyone else willing to take a gamble? Somic V2 for 37,95 euro's:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-V2-Headbard-HI-FI-Fever-Headphones-headset-earphones-Monitoring-Headphones/32481926050.html
  
 Let me know if they are better than the Takstar pro 80


----------



## RedTwilight

redjohn456 said:


> Gotta look away quicker next time  *jking la*. What was the first item you go after reading about them just out of curiosity
> 
> 
> Make sure to stretch out the headband, way more comfortable once you do that. Was listening to them this morning and they are sti fantastic and enjoyable.
> ...




Not bad sia! Seems like you know a little Singlish haha .. 

My boxes were checking at the detailed without becoming harsh treble, good sub bass, sublime mids (I love plucked strings) and balanced, natural sound. 

I love big soundstage and precise imaging as well, though this is often difficult to get right so it's a secondary criteria but an instant pass if any iems have it. 

... Sounds like I'm describing the Havi B3... 

Edit: I got the Monk a couple of months ago and love it too. Hmm did I read your impressions then too...?


----------



## RedJohn456

redtwilight said:


> Not bad sia! Seems like you know a little Singlish haha ..
> 
> My boxes were checking at the detailed without becoming harsh treble, good sub bass, sublime mids (I love plucked strings) and balanced, natural sound.
> 
> ...


 

 Yes I do Kawan  
  
 I think you will enjoy the Somic V2 very much. Easy to listen to without getting ear fatigue. It is warmer than the havi but not in a basshead kind of way. I like to avoid v-shape sounding gears and prefer a more balanced sound signature and to my ears thats what it sounds like. It has natural warmth, but it does remind me of the havi in some ways. I think you will like it. I wish the cable was removable. I might do a removable cable mod on them  
  
 Ah okay might have been my impressions then haha. Monk is dope as hell!


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Yes I do Kawan
> 
> I think you will enjoy the Somic V2 very much. Easy to listen to without getting ear fatigue. It is warmer than the havi but not in a basshead kind of way. I like to avoid v-shape sounding gears and prefer a more balanced sound signature and to my ears thats what it. It has natural warmth, but it does remind me of the havi in some ways. I think you will like it. I wish the cable was removable. I might do a removable cable mod on them
> 
> Ah okay might have been my impressions then haha. Monk is dope as hell!


 

 John, do you have V2? Have you got 9500? COuld you give a comparation then?
 For this site: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-V2-Headbard-HI-FI-Fever-Headphones-headset-earphones-Monitoring-Headphones/32481926050.html
 I have sent an email to the seller. On the one hand, it's from Somic store and so much cheaper than others! On the other hand, it's description is not of Somic V2. Actually from its following pictures, V2's driver is 42mm and etc. So... Just a little bit doubt its credibility.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> John, do you have V2? Have you got 9500? COuld you give a comparation then?
> For this site: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-V2-Headbard-HI-FI-Fever-Headphones-headset-earphones-Monitoring-Headphones/32481926050.html
> I have sent an email to the seller. On the one hand, it's from Somic store and so much cheaper than others! On the other hand, it's description is not of Somic V2. Actually from its following pictures, V2's driver is 42mm and etc. So... Just a little bit doubt its credibility.


 
  
 Yup I have the V2, posted my initial impressions a few pages back. Sorry I haven't heard the 9500 yet, I ended up not buying the 9500. 
  
 I just checked the link. It shows only the V2. The description is of the V2 as well. Can you show me where you saw the discrepancy?


----------



## yangian

redjohn456 said:


> Yup I have the V2, posted my initial impressions a few pages back. Sorry I haven't heard the 9500 yet, I ended up not buying the 9500.
> 
> I just checked the link. It shows only the V2. The description is of the V2 as well. Can you show me where you saw the discrepancy?


 
  
Item specifics  Style:
 Headband
 Connectors:
 3.5mm
 Package:
 Yes
 Use:
 Portable Media Player
 Function:
 Noise Cancelling
 Communication:
 Wired
 Model Number:
 somic V2
 driver diameter:
 50mm
 sensitivity(S.P.L):
 106±3dB
 Frequency Range :
 20HZ-20KHZ
 lmpedance :
 32Ω
 Coble length:
 ≥2.5m
 plug:
 3.5mm
 Net Weight:
 900g
 These are not parameters of V2.


  
 BTW, did you buy over there?


----------



## fenodi

peter123 said:


> I did get the bullet shaped quad BA that's often sold by the same sellers as the one you're considering and they're terrible. The $8 KZ HDS1 outperform them easily. Not saying that these are as bad but be prepared that it might be a hit and miss.
> +1, exactly



Maybe that bullet casing, at inside there is only 2 BA driver, just like happened with someone who open the driver and found 2 BA only.


----------



## fenodi

stilleh said:


> Was just a moment ago sitting beside my wife in front of the TV, her watching some reality soap and me listening to "Dance with the dead" on my MR3's. All of a sudden she gestures to me to shut up. I pull one of the tips out and ask what is wrong. She tells me that I've been tapping, humming and moving like I have ants in my pants. "-and wipe that stupid grin of your face" she adds before returning to the TV. If that ain't a good verdict for iems I don't know what is...



LOL.. You should share the iem with her..


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> This post makes no sense to me. I've read far more impressions on the LZ a2 than the pai mr3 and haven't really seen any negative ones so I don't know what you got this from.
> 
> Am I right to assume that you haven't actually heard either of them?
> 
> If I've misunderstood anything and you do have both please share your actual comparison with us.


 
 Peter, I think by 'bullet' he meant those Quad BA's which you bought earlier and not th LZ A2's


----------



## audioxxx

eaglearrow said:


> Peter, I think by 'bullet' he meant those Quad BA's which you bought earlier and not th LZ A2's




This is correct.


----------



## stilleh

fenodi said:


> LOL.. You should share the iem with her..




Trust me, I've tried. She is great in every way except she doesn't enjoy music like I do. She doesn't like listening at higher volumes and she tells me she doesn't hear any difference between my oppo pm3 connected to Oppo ha-2 playing flag and her Fidue A31 connected to my old Sansa clip playing 128kb mp3s. This makes me cry inside and doubt if she has good enough genes for reproduction (not really, but yeah, it makes it hard for me to econimicly motivate upgrades for myself when she doesn't understand my needs...)


----------



## Wokei

stilleh said:


> Trust me, I've tried. She is great in every way except she doesn't enjoy music like I do. She doesn't like listening at higher volumes and she tells me she doesn't hear any difference between my oppo pm3 connected to Oppo ha-2 playing flag and her Fidue A31 connected to my old Sansa clip playing 128kb mp3s. This makes me cry inside and doubt if she has good enough genes for reproduction (not really, but yeah, it makes it hard for me to econimicly motivate upgrades for myself when she doesn't understand my needs...)




Heard this before ....she would say ....what's the big deal ....there is sound right ?


----------



## stilleh

wokei said:


> Heard this before ....she would say ....what's the big deal ....there is sound right ?




Yup, that about sums it up. God forbid I question her needs to have 5 different handbags for every outfit though...


----------



## satansmutt

stilleh said:


> Yup, that about sums it up. God forbid I question her needs to have 5 different handbags for every outfit though...


 
  
 And probably 12 pairs of shoes and a different pair of ear rings that can only be worn with a particular dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all feel your pain we have all been there


----------



## Wokei

stilleh said:


> Yup, that about sums it up. God forbid I question her needs to have 5 different handbags for every outfit though...




Big mistake ....wrong question to ask .....aftermath of it ...she said " You don't understand ME "



Back on topic ...one of mt fav rig ...

Kogan DAP AUD25 + Ying Yang Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## HiFiChris

​  ​ *Elekit TU-HP02 portable "triodised" headphone amplifier, reviewed:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/elekit-tu-hp02/reviews/14630*​  ​  ​ This amp simply didn't want to run out of battery capacity, at least so it seemed during my
 battery test (> 50 hrs battery life - dang!).​


----------



## rjbell

Did anyone else order the tuna x6 in the end?

I ordered 8 pairs of earphones on 11.11. Of the 3 that have arrived kz edse, Edifier h180 and the tuna, the tuna are my favourite. None have had sufficient burn in but on initial play they stand out by by a clear mile. My xduoo x2 hasn't arrived yet source is a moto g phone.


----------



## Eric95M

Has anyone tried the HZ3's?  The HZ1's were a little disappointing.  But these sure look nice..


----------



## Out7p

Hi guys, 
  
 How do the MR3's/MR2's hold up against mid-high tier IEMs such as Noble 3 universals etc?


----------



## DaveLT

eric95m said:


> Has anyone tried the HZ3's?  The HZ1's were a little disappointing.  But these sure look nice..




I bought the HZ2M which were great OOTB but its far too harsh after burning in 
I haven't tried narrow bore tips on them but they seem very tip dependent.


----------



## audioxxx

davelt said:


> I bought the HZ2M which were great OOTB but its far too harsh after burning in
> I haven't tried narrow bore tips on them but they seem very tip dependent.



This happened with the **** clone 3003k, after burn in they screech at you, don't think I can put them back in again my ears again.. 
 However with a damper and audio tube mod there may be some hope, so I am going to try some different dampers on these when they arrive. What is bizarre is during the burn in I am sure I liked them at one stage or another.


----------



## DaveLT

audioxxx said:


> This happened with the **** clone 3003k, after burn in they screech at you, don't think I can put them back in again my ears again..
> However with a damper and audio tube mod there may be some hope, so I am going to try some different dampers on these when they arrive. What is bizarre is during the burn in I am sure I liked them at one stage or another.




Just tried the hz2m with narrow bore tips and the sound has changed greatly with well suppressed highs and nice smooth mids and controlled tight bass not overly strong and loose bass on the wide tips. No sibilance to report but having the right tips really matter on hzsound iems


----------



## Hal Rockwell

eric95m said:


> Has anyone tried the HZ3's?  The HZ1's were a little disappointing.  But these sure look nice..




I'm using them right now. At first, they sounded a little distorted and lacking in the bass department but after only an hour they became very pleasent to my ears. They're definitely not bassy but rather balanced with tight kick and a treble that extends to the edge of sibilance and makes cymbals sound very nice and clear. Due to the treble the sound stage seem rather wide. I find them very comfortable, especially with the supplied ear hooks that are very soft. The cable looks very nice without any memory. The accessories are great, especially the case that's very durable and looks like a Pelican case. In conclusion, I find them to be a very good pair of IEMs for the 35USD I paid for them.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Guys, I just ordered a new product my fav seller has got. Apparently those are new earphones called BGVP SIDY YSP04 with 10.2mm driver units.
 The look odd but really premium. Will let you know more when I get them.
  
 Link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-BGVP-YSP04-Metal-10-2mm-Dynamic-Unit-In-ear-Earphone-HIFI-Headphone-With-Mic-Titanium/32554107892.html
 Official SIDY store: https://shop34585601.tw.taobao.com/


----------



## eaglearrow

igor eisberg said:


> Guys, I just ordered a new product my fav seller has got. Apparently those are new earphones called BGVP SIDY YSP04 with 10.2mm driver units.
> The look odd but really premium. Will let you know more when I get them.
> 
> Link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-BGVP-YSP04-Metal-10-2mm-Dynamic-Unit-In-ear-Earphone-HIFI-Headphone-With-Mic-Titanium/32554107892.html
> Official SIDY store: https://shop34585601.tw.taobao.com/


 
 Though i digg the sexy machined finish on them, i think they are going to be pretty uncomfortable with those square edges.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

eaglearrow said:


> Though i digg the sexy machined finish on them, i think they are going to be pretty uncomfortable with those square edges.


 

 Hah I have that same feeling, but since I got a discount from the seller (because I ordered so freaking much from her that I'm considered a "VIP customer" there) so I couldn't resist the opportunity to review at least one BGVP/SIDY product.
 Does any one has any clue who are BGVP and who are SIDY and why there are two brand name? Or is BGVP the brand and SIDY the designer/manufacturer? I'm clueless which is more relevant...


----------



## Grayson73

Any recommendations for wireless in-ear for around $100 for pop music?


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Any recommendations for wireless in-ear for around $100 for pop music?




The best Bluetooth IEM's (or headphones for that matter) I've heard so far are the Axgio Sprint, they're really nice.

An alternative might be to get a Bluetooth receiver (like the Elecom Par500 or Noble Bluetooth Solution) that lets you use your favorite regular IEM/headphones with Bluetooth. They also has a mic (at least the Elecom) so that you can answer calls with it.


----------



## stephanNL

Are these any good?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/32489941823.html


----------



## stilleh

Received my order of KZ HDS2 today. Very small but they don't feel to light, very well built and initial listening is positive. Might be the best KZ I have in my collection. They arrived at a bad time as I have both the Monks and the MR3 which are just fantastic and HDS2 falls short against both of them by a fairly wide margin. That said, I feel the HDS2 do some things very well. Bass is pretty tight, V-shaped sound which is a bit constricted and narrow. Dunno how burn in will favor them. I'll let them burn in for a few days before giving them more attention for now.


----------



## ozkan

Guys where can I find the volume pot for Meier Audio Concerto?


----------



## acompacta

Just got my "KZ" brand foam tips for my ED10/11 and they don't even fit! They just fall off, just going to stick with the ones I got from dx.com, ordered a fresh supply from ali this time. (These are what I'm using currently, http://www.aliexpress.com/item/8pcs-4pairs-Comply-T100-T400-Memory-Ear-Foam-Eartips-For-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbud-Headset/32455634376.html )
  
 Anyone had experience with the KZ foam tips? ( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-Original-3-Pair-Black-Medium-Noise-Isolating-Comfortble-Memory-Foam-Ear-Tips-For-In-Ear/32342892234.html )


----------



## DaveLT

The KZ foam tips have two types, one with an 4mm rear hole size and a 5mm hole size.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-Original-1-Pair-Black-Medium-Noise-Isolating-Comfortble-Memory-Foam-Ear-Tips-For-In-Ear/1358152_32341591911.html
  
 These are 4mm holes.


----------



## B9Scrambler

stilleh said:


> Received my order of KZ HDS2 today. Very small but they don't feel to light, very well built and initial listening is positive. Might be the best KZ I have in my collection. They arrived at a bad time as I have both the Monks and the MR3 which are just fantastic and HDS2 falls short against both of them by a fairly wide margin. That said, I feel the HDS2 do some things very well. Bass is pretty tight, V-shaped sound which is a bit constricted and narrow. Dunno how burn in will favor them. I'll let them burn in for a few days before giving them more attention for now.


 
 Nice! I'm looking forward to receiving the HSD2s as well, if not only to compare to my replica EPH-100s.


----------



## mrjayviper

xiaomi pistons 2/3 or Tangmai F1? mainly for listening while at the gym (mostly EDM tracks). Also what's the best price and best place to get geniune pistons/F1? thanks


----------



## andione1983

These look interesting thoughts? Ingping h60 http://m.banggood.com/index.php?com=detail&t=index&products_id=1018342&utm_campaign=PSALE-644156-7050099454-OPENPID1018342&utm_content=ccp&utm_medium=ADshare&utm_source=sem

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> They're not replica...




Sure they are, because I refuse to call them anything otherwise  . Fakes are cheap garbage and an insult to the name/brand. Replicas respectfully pay homage to the original, like the EPH-100 that I was referring to. They're a good sounding earphone and can stand on their own merits.


----------



## Inszy

You can refuse anything you want, but they're just ordinary fakes, not replica.


----------



## DaveLT

Fakes are attempts at copying the real thing that fail.
  
 Replicas are attempts at copying the real thing but pay homage, isn't necessarily as good as the real thing but it's close.
  
 Would you call shelby cobra replicas fakes too?


----------



## Inszy

Boy, oh boy...
 http://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-replica-and-vs-fake/
 https://watchfreaks.wordpress.com/2010/10/04/fake-vs-replica/


----------



## NuckinFutz

Oh who cares, this isn't the pedantic thread is it? 

Please post impressions of the HDS2, I'm curious how they sound next to the originals (no issue with using that word?)


----------



## Inszy

Next earphones in the way:
 1) **** DT3:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-DT3-Dynamic-and-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-In-Ear-Headset-HIFI-DIY-Red/32526801627.html
  
 2) VJJB K4:

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VJJB-K4-Latest-Design-100-Original-VJJB-Headphone-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-Bass-Headphone-Monitor-Headset/32554719655.html


----------



## CADCAM

inszy said:


> Next earphones in the way:
> 1) **** DT3:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-DT3-Dynamic-and-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-In-Ear-Headset-HIFI-DIY-Red/32526801627.html
> 
> ...


 
 Those look really nice.


----------



## aaDee

VJJB has some kickass 3D visualisers team. Their products look just so premium in 3D but in real they are* not *that super slick.


----------



## TwinACStacks

After Burning in the Italian-made Carot One TITTAS for 200 Hours, I have come to the following conclusion:
  
  
 The Italians make some things Very well and some things not so good....(*FIAT*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*The TITTAS are a Lamborghini Countach*
  
  
 You decide.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> Next earphones in the way:
> 1) **** DT3:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-DT3-Dynamic-and-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-In-Ear-Headset-HIFI-DIY-Red/32526801627.html
> 
> ...


 
 Really tempted to buy the K4. 22SGD on taobao.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Xiaomi Mi Headphone review, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-mi-headphone/reviews/14656


----------



## greg7575

hisoundfi said:


> Xiaomi Mi Headphone review, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-mi-headphone/reviews/14656


 

 nice pics !
 This headphone has more cons than pros in China


----------



## RedTwilight

Got these yesterday:
  
 
  
 LZ A2 and **** DT2 respectively.
  
 Been listening to the DT2 for most of the day, gonna crack open the A2s soon.
  
 The silver cable on the DT2 is really something, super soft and supple, though slightly tangly. 
  
 Build quality-wise, the 'ceramic' shell is pretty dense and premium-feeling, with '****' printed cleanly at the top. The entire shell has a mirror polish that was unscratched so that's all good.
 The overmolded MMCX receptacles are a nice touch, with red for right and blue for left. (or reversed if you want to wear them over-ear like me Inside the receptacle however, the red was very clean but the blue had some flash runout, which gets in the way of a totally secure connection. The wires still connect well, but at certain angles, sound will get cut off. Will try to trim off the excess flash for better connection. Other than that pretty good, I'd give them a 4/5.
  
 First impressions of the sound are that it's fairly balanced and mid-centric, clarity and speed are pretty decent. Soundstage seems wide but shallow (coming from Delta and Havi B3). 
 There's something about the sound I can't describe however, transparency feels limited somewhat. Not sure if there's a slight veil or lack of extension or something. Or maybe it's just a byproduct of the middish sound sig. The DT2 go pretty high and low so not sure where that comes in. Will try to get it measured next week to see the FR.


----------



## codearm2

Hi, can anyone help me 
  
 I'm going to open new store very soon and now I'm busy adding items to my catalogue
  
 The focus item is cheap but good quality IEM/DAP/anything about music, but of course not well known brands
  
 The budget per item is less than $20
  
 Now if anyone can help me list good cheap items from China, it'll be great


----------



## audioxxx

redtwilight said:


> Got these yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have that itch to look inside the A2's, I know that feeling. I hope the opening goes well and no damage is done.
 Looking forward to the seeing the pic's.

I have been using the DT2 to listen to talk back radio on the digital radio, it's been great for this, very smooth, and voices come out quite clear.
 Can listen for hours, and it's not to sensitive that it picks up a lot of noise from the cheap radio.
 So at least DT2 found some air time with me.


----------



## stilleh

I received an upgrade cable for my MR3 yesterday, a bit too early to say that is a major improvement apart from estetics but I have a small problem with them. They are braided and are reasonably thick and as I have been "blessed" with fairly large ears, the shrinkwrap that goes over and behind the ear doesn´t go down far enough and irritates the back of my ear. I have some ordinary ear hooks/guides but the cable is to thick to get into guide. 
  
 Anyone have any tips? I still want it to look nice so I´m not to fond of ducktape or such.


----------



## Skullophile

Twin, can you compare the Titta Carrot One with some HB3P1 or A2 or some other.
I've got my finger on the trigger lol.


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> Twin, can you compare the Titta Carrot One with some HB3P1 or A2 or some other.
> I've got my finger on the trigger lol.


 






 Skullman, I don't have either one of those to compare it to and nothing currently in my Arsenal has the exact signature. From my memory, It's closest to a Havi B3 Pro1 in terms of it's Neutrality and almost Flat EQ. At first I thought the EQ was damn near linear but as I listened, the Vocals are very apparent. This would indicate a slight hump in the Mids. They aren't overbearing or forwards by any means, that is why I'm saying a "Slight" hump. The micro Details are amazing. Around these parts some listeners, including myself, will use "Sultans of Swing" (as well as most Dire Strait recordings) as a reference Test track. This earphone does this particular track better than any earphone I have heard yet. Keep in mind, There are many earphones I haven't heard yet, so this is JMHO. based on what I _*have*_ heard.
  
 If you want Audiophile SQ, definition, clarity, great soundstage WITHOUT, (pay attention here), any exaggerated Frequencies. Get these without hesitation. BTW they take EQing extremely well if needed. For my Ears? They can go toe to toe with my Puro IEM500s if not a little better. They simply play back EXACTLY what is on the recording.
  
 Other than the color scheme, They got these Right. If You're a Broncos fan you are in Heaven
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can truly recommend this FOTM without hesitation, However Bassheads or Trebleheads won't be happy without EQ.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

stilleh said:


> I received an upgrade cable for my MR3 yesterday, a bit too early to say that is a major improvement apart from estetics but I have a small problem with them. They are braided and are reasonably thick and as I have been "blessed" with fairly large ears, the shrinkwrap that goes over and behind the ear doesn´t go down far enough and irritates the back of my ear. I have some ordinary ear hooks/guides but the cable is to thick to get into guide.
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I still want it to look nice so I´m not to fond of ducktape or such.


 





 I'd Try some clear silicone sealant to smooth out that rough edge against your ear. Probably spend the extra $$$ and get the kind for Fish aquarium applications as it will be in contact with your skin. I'd just put a dab on the offending end and smooth it with my fingers  and let it sit until dry. Usually 24 Hrs.
  








 TWIN


----------



## codearm2

Hi, can anyone help me 
  
 I'm going to open new store very soon and now I'm busy adding items to my catalogue
  
 The focus item is cheap but good quality IEM/DAP/anything about music, but of course not well known brands
  
 The budget per item is less than $20
  
 Now if anyone can help me list good cheap items from China, it'll be great


----------



## Skullophile

I'll order them now and thank you in a week!


----------



## clee290

stilleh said:


> I received an upgrade cable for my MR3 yesterday, a bit too early to say that is a major improvement apart from estetics but I have a small problem with them. They are braided and are reasonably thick and as I have been "blessed" with fairly large ears, the shrinkwrap that goes over and behind the ear doesn´t go down far enough and irritates the back of my ear. I have some ordinary ear hooks/guides but the cable is to thick to get into guide.
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I still want it to look nice so I´m not to fond of ducktape or such.


 
  
 You can always carefully cut the tubing off, if you find you don't need it at all. I did that on my Shure cable 
  


codearm2 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me
> 
> I'm going to open new store very soon and now I'm busy adding items to my catalogue
> 
> ...


 
  
 Check out the KZ gear on Aliexpress. For players, Ruizi (again, on Aliexpress) has some players below $20, though I've never tried them.


----------



## DaveLT

clee290 said:


> You can always carefully cut the tubing off, if you find you don't need it at all. I did that on my Shure cable
> 
> 
> Check out the KZ gear on Aliexpress. For players, Ruizi (again, on Aliexpress) has some players below $20, though I've never tried them.


 
 Rui-who? I can't find them.


----------



## HiFiChris

I am sure "Ruizu" is meant.


----------



## happ

redtwilight said:


> Got these yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Also jumped on the Ali 11/11 sale and picked up those **** DT2s.
 Even after 100+ hours of burn in, those sound limitations you mention are still there...
 Frequency response is very good and balanced; but does not extend into the extreme top or bottom regions.  This could be the reason for the veil and slightly muddy sound. 
 Also found these need a decent amp to sound decent.  They sound pretty bad on the two portable amps I have at the moment; NX2 and Fulla.
 Finding tips that fit my ears were a challenge, as the DT2 shells are heavy.


----------



## clee290

davelt said:


> Rui-who? I can't find them.


 
  
  


hifichris said:


> I am sure "Ruizu" is meant.


 

 Woops, but yep, I meant Ruizu


----------



## happ

stilleh said:


> I received an upgrade cable for my MR3 yesterday, a bit too early to say that is a major improvement apart from estetics but I have a small problem with them. They are braided and are reasonably thick and as I have been "blessed" with fairly large ears, the shrinkwrap that goes over and behind the ear doesn´t go down far enough and irritates the back of my ear. I have some ordinary ear hooks/guides but the cable is to thick to get into guide.
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I still want it to look nice so I´m not to fond of ducktape or such.


 

 Someone mentioned using a product called Sugru moldable glue on another thread to fix their IEM cable.
 Checked their website and looks like this product would work for you.  I've never used it though.
 If you decide to use silicone sealer, dampen your fingers with some automotive cleaning solvent; this will help the silicone from sticking to your fingers and allow you time to mold it to your cable.


----------



## BurntToast12

dbE acoustics PR30 Rev III

A pretty sweet IEM that focuses on vocals. 25$ (Roughly converted from IDR)

It doesn't seem to be available outside of Indonesia though? Shame.


----------



## stilleh

happ said:


> Someone mentioned using a product called Sugru moldable glue on another thread to fix their IEM cable.
> Checked their website and looks like this product would work for you.  I've never used it though.
> If you decide to use silicone sealer, dampen your fingers with some automotive cleaning solvent; this will help the silicone from sticking to your fingers and allow you time to mold it to your cable.




Thanks man, I actually saw a clip on YouTube a couple of months ago about that product and how they used it to fix phonechargers. Gonna look into it more now


----------



## audioxxx

Just use the cable for an hour at a time, like new shoes your body will get used to it, and you will forget it's there.


----------



## HiFiChris

burnttoast12 said:


> dbE acoustics PR30 Rev III
> 
> A pretty sweet IEM that focuses on vocals. 25$ (Roughly converted from IDR)
> 
> It doesn't seem to be available outside of Indonesia though? Shame.


 

 Looks like the Fidue A65.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

So what I thought I bought by jumping on the hype train was a pair for KZ-ATE. What I got were 'Granvela' ATE. The bass in these bad boys is awesome. Not bad for $17 on Amazon w/Prime. Not sure if these have been reviewed before.


----------



## Podster

Those look like old-school original ATE's to me with the brass fittings!


----------



## Ahdiofyle

podster said:


> Those look like old-school original ATE's to me with the brass fittings!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no sure if they disconnect and you can swap em out, I dont want to pull too hard and it snap.


----------



## Podster

Well I was just saying the iem's are KZ ATE original's which they shipped to you in the Granvela box! Not sure what you are asking about on the snapping deal, I just pulled mine out and they don't snap in or out that I know of! Anyone?


----------



## Mr Trev

Didn't look like mine have a replaceable cable, if that's what @Ahdiofyle is referring to. I imagine if a person tried to unplug them something would snap. I agree with you that they're KZ ATE shipped in a granvela box - at least they look identical to mine (except I didn't get the nice case
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> Didn't look like mine have a replaceable cable, if that's what @Ahdiofyle is referring to. I imagine if a person tried to unplug them something would snap. I agree with you that they're KZ ATE shipped in a granvela box - at least they look identical to mine (except I didn't get the nice case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Me neither but I have bought a half dozen on AliEx since I got my first one of these fake carbon fiber cases
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like them and my last 3 were only $.89 each
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty sure these ATE cables heat or glued into the shell and not interchangeable, sorry Diofyle


----------



## Brian Coffey

Heat shrink tubing perhaps?


----------



## Ahdiofyle

podster said:


> Me neither but I have bought a half dozen on AliEx since I got my first one of these fake carbon fiber cases:rolleyes: I like them and my last 3 were only $.89 each:wink_face: Pretty sure these ATE cables heat or glued into the shell and not interchangeable, sorry Diofyle




Yeah that's what I meant. Oh well. No big deal. 


mr trev said:


> Didn't look like mine have a replaceable cable, if that's what @Ahdiofyle
> is referring to. I imagine if a person tried to unplug them something would snap. I agree with you that they're KZ ATE shipped in a granvela box - at least they look identical to mine (except I didn't get the nice case )




It's all good. I'm happy with my purchase. I wish I didn't have to wait so long via AliEx


----------



## codearm2

codearm2 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me
> 
> I'm going to open new store very soon and now I'm busy adding items to my catalogue
> 
> ...


 
 anyone?


----------



## B9Scrambler

codearm2 said:


> anyone?




Read through the thread. Tons of great, inexpensive gear listed. KZ, Rock, etc.


----------



## RedTwilight

hifichris said:


> Looks like the Fidue A65.


 
  
 Yea that's what I thought too. Would be great if they SOUNDED like the A65 though, especially at that price.


----------



## RedTwilight

audioxxx said:


> Do you have that itch to look inside the A2's, I know that feeling. I hope the opening goes well and no damage is done.
> Looking forward to the seeing the pic's.
> 
> I have been using the DT2 to listen to talk back radio on the digital radio, it's been great for this, very smooth, and voices come out quite clear.
> ...


 
  
 Haha I meant to crack open the case to use, not proficient enough yet to dissect a ready made iem, especially a brand new one haha.. (I want to try on my damaged Delta however, maybe can salvage that beautiful cable.)
  
 Agreed about the voices can listen for a long time and vocals are really intelligible. 
  


happ said:


> Also jumped on the Ali 11/11 sale and picked up those **** DT2s.
> Even after 100+ hours of burn in, those sound limitations you mention are still there...
> Frequency response is very good and balanced; but does not extend into the extreme top or bottom regions.  This could be the reason for the veil and slightly muddy sound.
> Also found these need a decent amp to sound decent.  They sound pretty bad on the two portable amps I have at the moment; NX2 and Fulla.
> Finding tips that fit my ears were a challenge, as the DT2 shells are heavy.


 
  
 Aw man I was worried it might be that. Was thinking of trying another cable and maybe tip rolling. The stock tips are nice however, pretty wide bore.
  
 I think you may have identified that weird sonic property that I was hearing. So that's what muddy sounds like.
 Will try them on high gain with the E12DIY. Hopefully it improves the sound without blowing out anything..
  
 I swapped the LR plugs and wear them over ear. Helps microphonics and maybe the weight too.


----------



## therealbonger

Thread has me excited. KZ ATE are in route from alibaba. They have made it stateside and I am waiting patiently to see them at home when I get back from work Some good enough in this thread.


----------



## BurntToast12

hifichris said:


> Looks like the Fidue A65.


 

  
  
 It basically looks the same.
  
 Driver's might be different though, Looking at the specs.
  
 dbE:
 Impendance : 16 Ohm
 Freq Range : 20 - 20.000 Hz
 Sensitivity : 102 db
 Power Output : 5 mW
  
 Fidue:
 Freq Range : 16 - 22.000 Hz
 Impendance : 16 Ohm
 Sensitivity : 101 db
 Power Output : 30 mW

 



redtwilight said:


> Yea that's what I thought too. Would be great if they SOUNDED like the A65 though, especially at that price.


 
 That would be sweet.
 Probably unlikely though, At best they probably sound similar.


----------



## DJScope

burnttoast12 said:


> It basically looks the same.
> 
> Driver's might be different though, Looking at the specs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's EXACTLY the same. LOL. How much did you pick them up for?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Ohhh boy Plextone has released a new model, this time they paid attention to the design, but it looks like they drew some inspiration from KZ products, at least judging by that cable.
  
*Plextone X46M*
 http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/524821001488.htm


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Igor Eisberg Good find! They picked a fairly reliable connector too. Sweet!


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b9scrambler said:


> @Igor Eisberg Good find! They picked a fairly reliable connector too. Sweet!


 

 Yeah man, too bad they are not on AliExpress yet, but I'll ask Easy Earphones to add them, I just hate MisterTao's customer service...
 Plextone usually have ugly and unreliable cables, this time they both used a better cable and added an option to replace it, perfect!
 I still have Plextone X37V, X42M,  X43M, X44M and X55M on their way to me, but from my experience with X41M (the magnetic ones), they have the best bass I've ever heard of all my current 55 earphones (some of them weren't tested yet though, too many to review, not so much time). Rumbling ear-shaking bass.
  
 EDIT: Also changed the URL to the official Plextone store on Tmall.


----------



## BurntToast12

djscope said:


> It's EXACTLY the same. LOL. How much did you pick them up for?


 
 25$. (Roughly Translated From IDR)


----------



## amature101

Have any of you try those shure 535 diy(Seek and keep, taobao most popular)? Is it really that good? i tried a ie800 fake and it suck badly 
  
 Which earphone sound most similar to se846 btw?


----------



## Gonomon

Hey guys, i dont know if this topic is a good place to ask this but i think you can answer my questions. I am really sorry if it is wrong place to ask this.
I lost my Sennheiser CX200ii's eartips, and i am looking for replacements. Do you know any eartips will fit to CX200ii that i can buy from Aliexpress?


----------



## Inszy

amature101 said:


> Have any of you try those shure 535 diy(Seek and keep, taobao most popular)? Is it really that good? i tried a ie800 fake and it suck badly


 
 Don't buy fakes.


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> Don't buy fakes.


 
 Replicas are cool though!


----------



## hinfla

Are there any bargain IEMs on the scene at the moment that measure well and aren't made of butter?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

hinfla said:


> Are there any bargain IEMs on the scene at the moment that measure well and aren't made of butter?



Many actually. ROCK Zircon, boarseman CX98, MOAOL M850, **** F05, KZ HDS1 KZ ED3 Youth, KZ ED9 Youth and the list goes on.


----------



## DaveLT

hinfla said:


> Are there any bargain IEMs on the scene at the moment that measure well and aren't made of butter?




KZ S3, HZSound HZ2M, KZ HDS1, KZ ZS1 (just because of that bass)


----------



## amature101

inszy said:


> Don't buy fakes.


 
 i dont see anything wrong with it, not like im going to sell or boast about it. Im really curios to see if those fake are on par with the actual for experiment purposes. The bad thing is that i have no money to but, haizz 
  
 Anyone wishes to purchase one and and give a review?  
  
 This is the highest rave fake shure. http://world.taobao.com/item/520366001675.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.sBOOJu#detail
  
 Please buy one and do a comparsion to se535, some even claim to be better than 535 and similar to se846 hahaha


----------



## amature101

Off topic, how do i see a earphone chart? What does the chart below mean?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

amature101 said:


> Off topic, how do i see a earphone chart? What does the chart below mean?


 

 A measurement can be made with tools like Vibro Veritas and the graph generated with ARTA.
 There are much more precise equipment though, and it costs a lot more too and requires more space.


----------



## RedTwilight

redtwilight said:


> Haha I meant to crack open the case to use, not proficient enough yet to dissect a ready made iem, especially a brand new one haha.. (I want to try on my damaged Delta however, maybe can salvage that beautiful cable.)
> 
> Agreed about the voices can listen for a long time and vocals are really intelligible.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Following up on the DT2, Spiral Dots really open up the sound and lift the veil. It's airier now and separation is better.
  
 Regarding the LZ A2 which I finally got down to trying, it turned out to be a great all-round iem for my tastes. Very natural and detailed, with great extension and textured bass. On some songs, it stops just short of sibilance but never gets harsh. Probably one of the better if not best iems below $100. The metal finish was slightly less refined than the DT2 with rougher finish on the exposed aluminium tip but the anodised bit looks fantastic. Nozzle is short and broad so eartips get a very secure (though a little hard to put on) fit. Accessories package was nice as well, with ear hooks, shirt clip, stabilising fins, and 5 pairs of eartips (including 1x foams and 1x dual flanges). Stock tip is L sized and can sound thin and trebly if it doesn't seal well. Changing to M size made a world of difference. Gonna try the Spiral Dots on it after the DT2.


----------



## RedTwilight

amature101 said:


> Off topic, how do i see a earphone chart? What does the chart below mean?


 
  
 It shows the relative loudness of the various sound frequencies (pitch). This 4 driver has comparable bass volume to the SE535, as can be seen by the straight line on the left half of the graph. After that (1000Hz) the purple line is higher than the green one, meaning that at the same volume, this iem is louder in the higher frequencies. Those peaks at about 4 and 6 kHz may lead to some sibilance (Sss sound). At the very right of the graph, the purple line is much higher than the green , implying that the quad iem may sound more airy than the SE535.
  
 Please correct me if I am incorrect in my analysis yea, thanks.


----------



## eaglearrow

redtwilight said:


> It shows the relative loudness of the various sound frequencies (pitch). This 4 driver has comparable bass volume to the SE535, as can be seen by the straight line on the left half of the graph. After that (1000Hz) the purple line is higher than the green one, meaning that at the same volume, this iem is louder in the higher frequencies. Those peaks at about 4 and 6 kHz may lead to some sibilance (Sss sound). At the very right of the graph, the purple line is much higher than the green , implying that the quad iem may sound more airy than the SE535.
> 
> Please correct me if I am incorrect in my analysis yea, thanks.


 
 Beautifully explained bud. Cheers


----------



## Inszy

Random charts are useless, because we don't know how they do them.
 For exemple:
 1) Se535 chart from Headroom:

 2) Se535 chart from Golden Ears:

 3) Se535 chart from Innerfidelity (red line):

  
  
 Quote:


b9scrambler said:


> Replicas are cool though!


 
 Where do you saw headphones replicas?
  


amature101 said:


> i dont see anything wrong with it


 
 It's your problem. And keep them for your self or admin gonna close this thread once again.


----------



## RedTwilight

Random charts are still useful for comparisons yea, assuming they are done with similar parameters. It won't be 'standard' but at least there's a common denominator.


----------



## Inszy

Yeah - assuming  But do you believe those charts from Aliexpress (for example)? Sometimes it's look, like they drew them randomly, because sound is pretty different than chart.


----------



## RedTwilight

inszy said:


> Yeah - assuming  But do you believe those charts from Aliexpress (for example)? Sometimes it's look, like they drew them randomly, because sound is pretty different than chart.


 
  
 I take them perhaps a tablespoon of salt lol.


----------



## Turkleton

If you look at those charts, they still have a similar pattern. As is with any kind of data, of course context is important.

But can you glean useful information without said context? Definitely


----------



## amature101

redtwilight said:


> It shows the relative loudness of the various sound frequencies (pitch). This 4 driver has comparable bass volume to the SE535, as can be seen by the straight line on the left half of the graph. After that (1000Hz) the purple line is higher than the green one, meaning that at the same volume, this iem is louder in the higher frequencies. Those peaks at about 4 and 6 kHz may lead to some sibilance (Sss sound). At the very right of the graph, the purple line is much higher than the green , implying that the quad iem may sound more airy than the SE535.
> 
> Please correct me if I am incorrect in my analysis yea, thanks.


 
 so that means the se535 have smaller sound stage? (based on the chart) Btw what does airy means? This is a new term which i come across


----------



## Inszy

turkleton said:


> But can you glean useful information without said context? Definitely


 
 Not from Ali etc.


----------



## RedTwilight

amature101 said:


> so that means the se535 have smaller sound stage? (based on the chart) Btw what does airy means? This is a new term which i come across


 
  
 Personally I find that things like soundstage, separation and speed are really quite subjective and not able to be seen from the FR graph. Hmm airy would be like.. Hearing a band in a big space vs a small room? Probably some people call it transparency. Soundstage and separation aren't affected because the band is the same distance away but the place just sounds bigger.


----------



## amature101

redtwilight said:


> Personally I find that things like soundstage, separation and speed are really quite subjective and not able to be seen from the FR graph. Hmm airy would be like.. Hearing a band in a big space vs a small room? Probably some people call it transparency. Soundstage and separation aren't affected because the band is the same distance away but the place just sounds bigger.


 
 i always thought soundstage is about "room space"


----------



## RedTwilight

amature101 said:


> i always thought soundstage is about "room space"


 
  
 Hm let me refer to the glossary.. Like I said it's pretty subjective cos everyone's definitions are different. I take it as the perceived size and spread of the band relative to the listener.
  
 E.g. My **** DT2 has a wide but somewhat soundstage with fairly good imaging but the transparency wasn't good, so the background sounds kinda closed in and dead. With Spiral dots the background seems further and hence more airy. The band is still at the same perceived place, just that the sound isn't as closed in anymore. If that makes any sense.


----------



## DaveLT

redtwilight said:


> Random charts are still useful for comparisons yea, assuming they are done with similar parameters. It won't be 'standard' but at least there's a common denominator.




2 IEMs may have the same FR chart but their impedance response could be different.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

inszy said:


> Where do you saw headphones replicas?


 
  
 Sorry to intervene in your conversation but there are actually replicas, for example: KZ IE80 is a replica of Sennheiser IE80. There are also a lot of Monster Turbine replicas.
 Here is a [probably bad] replica of Sony MDR-EX650APT, called i-Meaning EP5 (or EP50, not sure): http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/42902471205.htm
 (On Ali: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-Earphones-for-iphone-Running-sports-headsets-with-mic-earphone-for-samsung-in-ear-earhook-Music/32356299559.html)
 Brands like **** and Tingo do some great DIY replicas of popular earphones. All of them market them under their own names, not by the name of the originals, which is why calling them "fakes" isn't true. Fake is when, for example, you buy some Beats earphones which are marketed under the Beats logo and they are not manufactured by Beats.


----------



## Inszy

Stolen design isn't replica. Replica is more like copy 1:1 under other branding (usually with the consent owner of the rights to the original).


----------



## B9Scrambler

igor eisberg said:


> Sorry to intervene in your conversation but there are actually replicas, for example: KZ IE80 is a replica of Sennheiser IE80. There are also a lot of Monster Turbine replicas.
> Here is a [probably bad] replica of Sony MDR-EX650APT, called i-Meaning EP5 (or EP50, not sure): http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/42902471205.htm
> (On Ali: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sports-Earphones-for-iphone-Running-sports-headsets-with-mic-earphone-for-samsung-in-ear-earhook-Music/32356299559.html)
> Brands like **** and Tingo do some great DIY replicas of popular earphones. All of them market them under their own names, not by the name of the originals, which is why calling them "fakes" isn't true. Fake is when, for example, you buy some Beats earphones which are marketed under the Beats logo and they are not manufactured by Beats.


 
  
 Your heart is in the right place man, but you might want to drop that argument. Inszy is pretty passionate about keeping people away from fakes, which is certainly commendable, and knows his stuff. Just a heads up. Edit: I was too late
  
 On another note, I don't know why but I'm getting unnaturally excited for the Remax RM-720i (or is it RB-720i? Marketing vs. the print in the package...hmmm). Nice cable, hilarious inline phone control setup, microdriver!!!!!!! Canada Post needs to hurry it's butt up. I hope they don't suck. The RM-702 is awesome, but my pair is plagued with nasty driver flex in the right earpiece 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Remax-RM-720i-3-5mm-In-Ear-Stereo-Mic-Headset-High-Performance-Dynamic-Headphone-Earphone-For/32421819505.html


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b9scrambler said:


> On another note, I don't know why but I'm getting unnaturally excited for the Remax RM-720i (or is it RB-720i? Marketing vs. the print in the package...hmmm). Nice cable, hilarious inline phone control setup, microdriver!!!!!!! Canada Post needs to hurry it's butt up. I hope they don't suck. The RM-702 is awesome, but my pair is plagued with nasty driver flex in the right earpiece
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Remax-RM-720i-3-5mm-In-Ear-Stereo-Mic-Headset-High-Performance-Dynamic-Headphone-Earphone-For/32421819505.html


 
 Oh yeah I did put my eyes on some Remax products. Actually some of them should arrive just in a few days from now.
 The models I ordered were RM-565i, RM-575, RM-701 and RM-720i.
 And yes, it's RM (for *R*e*M*ax) not RB. They have an official website: http://www.iremax.hk/index.php?type=detail&channel=product&lang=en&id=2925
  
 On a side note, I'm negotiating with some AliExpress sellers to bring the Plextone X46M to AliExpress, I'm really excited about this one!


----------



## B9Scrambler

igor eisberg said:


> Oh yeah I did put my eyes on some Remax products. Actually some of them should arrive just in a few days from now.
> The models I ordered were RM-565i, RM-575, RM-701 and RM-720i.
> And yes, it's RM (for *R*e*M*ax) not RB. They have an official website: http://www.iremax.hk/index.php?type=detail&channel=product&lang=en&id=2925
> 
> On a side note, I'm negotiating with some AliExpress sellers to bring the Plextone X46M to AliExpress, I'm really excited about this one!


 
Thanks for the link and heads up on RM vs. RB. The 701 looks pretty much the same as the 702. They're a bit of a pain to insert (for me at least) due to the miniscule size and shape, but once they're in and sealed they completely disappear. I find they're easier to wear with the channels reversed since you can pull them out without using the cable. The nozzle size is massive as well. Thickest I've seen. Not for those with small ear canals, lol.
 
Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## amature101

Since im here this few days, i would like to recommend you guys this earphone. 
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/43370649440.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.Qn8wqy#detail
  
 i rate it similar to xiaomi piston with fuller stronger bass and having almost same soundstage and nearer vocal(meaning the vocal is emphasized more, like singer is singing closer to you or / louder vocal)
  
 But the drawback is if you play the music too loud your driver will be damage(cant remember the term, basically during the high, you can hear screeching sound) and the cable is extremely lousy/fragile.
  
 I would say buy it if you really like iem that can produce good sound and if you are someone who is gentle.


----------



## Grayson73

redtwilight said:


> Regarding the LZ A2 which I finally got down to trying, it turned out to be a great all-round iem for my tastes. Very natural and detailed, with great extension and textured bass. On some songs, it stops just short of sibilance but never gets harsh. Probably one of the better if not best iems below $100. The metal finish was slightly less refined than the DT2 with rougher finish on the exposed aluminium tip but the anodised bit looks fantastic. Nozzle is short and broad so eartips get a very secure (though a little hard to put on) fit. Accessories package was nice as well, with ear hooks, shirt clip, stabilising fins, and 5 pairs of eartips (including 1x foams and 1x dual flanges). Stock tip is L sized and can sound thin and trebly if it doesn't seal well. Changing to M size made a world of difference. Gonna try the Spiral Dots on it after the DT2.


 
  
 Spiral dots increased soundstage and separation and made the tone more accurate (less bright).  Look forward to your findings.


----------



## HiFiChris

I've just uploaded two reviews:

  ​  

*Fidue A65:*
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a65-titanium-micro-dynamic-driver-iem/reviews/14675​  ​ quite impressive performance and build for the money​ 
  ​   ​  ​ *Penon IEMs:*
http://www.head-fi.org/products/penon-iem/reviews/14676​  ​ may satisfy the bassheads; KZ offers a much better sound quality for the same money; at least they're cheap​  ​  ​


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Teresa has added the new Plextone X46M! Enjoy! D
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Design-PLEXTONE-X46M-3-5mm-In-Ear-Removable-Metal-Earphones-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Headset/32558538133.html


----------



## robervaul

igor eisberg said:


> Teresa has added the new Plextone X46M! Enjoy! D
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Design-PLEXTONE-X46M-3-5mm-In-Ear-Removable-Metal-Earphones-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Headset/32558538133.html


 
I'm looking forward your 55 new reviews.


----------



## Eric95M

I just ordered the Plextones..I am now (since finding this thread) up to a2 on aliexpress....   A little under A3.  Is great though, I am getting some great sounding gear for amazing prices......
 Thank you all.


----------



## slowpickr

igor eisberg said:


> Teresa has added the new Plextone X46M! Enjoy! D
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Design-PLEXTONE-X46M-3-5mm-In-Ear-Removable-Metal-Earphones-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Headset/32558538133.html


 
 Sorry if I missed it, but would you consider the Plextone to be an upgrade over the Zircon or you current 5 star the Boarseman CX98?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

igor eisberg said:


> Teresa has added the new Plextone X46M! Enjoy! D
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Design-PLEXTONE-X46M-3-5mm-In-Ear-Removable-Metal-Earphones-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Headset/32558538133.html




Can you please post a link to the Plextone site?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

I'm just 150 points away from A4 member on Ali.


slowpickr said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but would you consider the Plextone to be an upgrade over the Zircon or you current 5 star the Boarseman CX98?



I just ordered this one, please wait until I receive it. But the Plextone X41M I have is better in the sub-bass depth only, not the detail level. Comparing with boarseman CX98 is not fair because they are not V-shaped and highly detailed, a completely different category.


hal rockwell said:


> Can you please post a link to the Plextone site?



Not sure about a website but they have an official store: 
https://plextone.tmall.com

Easy Earphones has added the new Plextones to their store too, this one is a hardcore competition now!
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-PLEXTONE-X46M-3-5mm-In-Ear-Metal-Earphones-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Removable-Headset-With/32560032922.html


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

I previously made a list of all the recommended iems list, and I also added a few new ones. Just in case anyone else needs it.
  
*T*his is the list (in no particular order):
  
 LZ-A2
 JVC HA-FXH30
 Macaw GT100S
 Ostry KC06A
 Havi B3 Pro1
 VE Monk
 TTPOD T1E
 Zero Audio Carbo Tenore
 KZ ED9
 KZ ED3 Youth
 KZ ATE
 KZ HDS1
 Piston 3.0
 Piston 4 (hybrid)
 Dunu Titan1 (AKA FiiO EX1)
 Vsonic Vsd3/Vsd3s
 Boarseman CX98
 Rock Zircon
  
  
 The ones I already ordered:
 KZ ATE
 Havi B3 Pro1
 LZ A2
 Macaw GT100s
 Rock Zircon
 Plextone X46M
 Boarseman CX98
 KZ ED3 Youth
  
 Also pulled the trigger on a Topping TP NX1 amp and a Xduoo X3 DAP.
  
 Haven't recieved any of it yet, but I will write a short review as soon as i get them. I wish VE Monk was for sale too...


----------



## Tom22

i have just finished my review of the brainwavz jives, a great performer under $30 for your smartphone (whether its iOS or Android)
  
 hope you guys enjoy it!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/14691


----------



## Niyologist

Best $40 I have ever spent. 



The Sentey Thor X full size headphones. Extremely durable and great sounding too. It sounds similar to my DUNU Titan 1.


----------



## Podster

niyologist said:


> Best $40 I have ever spent.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sentey Thor X full size headphones. Extremely durable and great sounding too. It sounds similar to my DUNU Titan 1.




Man I love nothing more than getting a bargain

Actually I feel like all three of my over ears were a bargain or better yet bang for my buck


----------



## DJScope

My VE Zen 1.0 and 2.0 review is up! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/14696


----------



## peter123

niyologist said:


> Best $40 I have ever spent.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sentey Thor X full size headphones. Extremely durable and great sounding too. It sounds similar to my DUNU Titan 1.




Would you mind sharing a link to it, I'm not able to find any information about it. Thanks


----------



## Squalo

Isn't that a "sell on Amazon only" kind of brand...
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014LMX5AY
 http://www.sentey.com/en/thorx-ls-4430/
  
  
 They also have these with that style of tuning...
  
 http://www.sentey.com/en/cor3-black-earbuds-ls-4215
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0176XT9Z0


----------



## jant71

Looks like they are branding good stuff now. This...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014LMZ746?me=A20O7ZIM03RW46...is a good phone rebranded by others including the brand(Qmusic I believe) that carries three models, these as the lowest model and the Fidue A73/83 all in their blue color. Keep an eye Sentey it seems 
  
 This one gets good reviews on Amazon and comes with a nice case for $20:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014LMTYXG


----------



## DaveLT

Ordered a VJJB K4


----------



## audioxxx

After much anticipation I am finally putting the PAI MR3 through it's run in. 
 These triple BA iem's not only look great, and fit like a glove, but sound like no other Chinese iem's I have heard. The high mid and low is balanced with no sibilance, the 3d like sound stage is grand, and they play super well with the Sony zx2. My new favourite iem's on this DAP.
 The build is solid, and these MR3 are tuned for neutral sound, but have the potential to produce a great solid and fast bass when you turn it up on the EQ.

 These have actually produced the best bass I have heard to date on a BA iem.
So far I am lucky I bought them, and these are my best iem's purchased for 2015. (And they haven't even burned in properly, only 6 hours in)

 I highly recommend them, these would have to be the best value/bang for buck iem's on HeadFi right now IMO.

Great find HiFiChris, thanks buddy


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-14-MR3-Three-unit-moving-iron-star-earphone-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-headphone-custom/32302262388.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## stilleh

audioxxx said:


> After much anticipation I am finally putting the PAI MR3 through it's run in.
> These triple BA iem's not only look great, and fit like a glove, but sound like no other Chinese iem's I have heard. The high mid and low is balanced with no sibilance, the 3d like sound stage is grand, and they play super well with the Sony zx2. My new favourite iem's on this DAP.
> The build is solid, and these MR3 are tuned for neutral sound, but have the potential to produce a great solid and fast bass when you turn it up on the EQ.
> 
> ...


 
 I can only agree. I used my pair now for about 60-70 hours and they sound amazing. I have 2 upgrade cables I´ve tried them with which change the sound some too. Baldur mrk II pure silver cable gives them an even more neutral almost sterile sound and the 8n braided copper cable I have put some warmth in them and lifts the bass a bit. I can´t get over how easy I get a great fit with these. They just pop in and seal right away, no fiddleing what so ever. And another thing I´m extremely impressed by is how well they play all different genres I´ve tried. 
  
 I haven´t even touched my Havi B3 Pro1 since I received the MR3. That is pretty wicked...
  
 Now if only I could somehow stop enjoying the friggen VE Monks so much these would be given even more playtime. 
 /me dreams about a pair of VE Zen 2.0...


----------



## docentore

yusufbeyazpinar said:


> I previously made a list of all the recommended iems list, and I also added a few new ones. Just in case anyone else needs it.
> 
> *T*his is the list (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


 
  
 You've missed very good IEM on that list mentioned few times - Bettle / i.valux 10mm hybrid.


----------



## audioxxx

stilleh said:


> I can only agree. I used my pair now for about 60-70 hours and they sound amazing. I have 2 upgrade cables I´ve tried them with which change the sound some too. Baldur mrk II pure silver cable gives them an even more neutral almost sterile sound and the 8n braided copper cable I have put some warmth in them and lifts the bass a bit. I can´t get over how easy I get a great fit with these. They just pop in and seal right away, no fiddleing what so ever. And another thing I´m extremely impressed by is how well they play all different genres I´ve tried.
> 
> I haven´t even touched my Havi B3 Pro1 since I received the MR3. That is pretty wicked...
> 
> ...



Great that your enjoying these wicked iem's, your right about them playing all types of music with ease, I will plug my bolder Mk3 cable in after 24 hours burning in, and check the difference, the mmcx adapters is very handy indeed.
I unfortunately missed the monks mucking around with the idea of buying them, they sold out. Waiting for the next batch, maybe they might use the same drivers.
 But I've never find those ear buds wearable, but willing to try them again.


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> You've missed very good IEM on that list mentioned few times - Bettle / i.valux 10mm hybrid.


 





 You've also missed probably the Best of the lot:
  
 Puro IEM500.
  








 TWIN


----------



## vapman

I got some Mnice branded E100's when I bought my VE monk. Many thanks to @jant71 for these. They are the black Earbells with the red cable.  I know they're not really hot news around here but wanted to show the Mnice E100's some love.
  
 When I first tried my VE Monks, I thought they were very nice for the money, similar to portapro in sound. thought the mids and highs had a bit of a veil on them but nothing bad, just noticable. thought highs were a bit much for me at times. either way I still enjoy the monks a lot.
  
 I hadn't tried out the E100 yet because I was busy having fun with the monk. Even though it didn't have as much bass or as clear highs & upper mids as my XB90EX it was still fun to listen to. Well I left them on my desk at work over the weekend along with my PortaPros, so I decided it was good a time as any to bust out the Earbell E100's.
  
 When I was looking at the box one of the first things that caught my eye was they are 32 ohms, definitely higher than most earbuds. I plugged them into my Project Polaris (mellow/medium bandwidth) and tried out my favorite test songs.
  
 My initial impression was that the bass was very nice, a little fuller than the Monk perhaps. I will have to a/b them later tonight, but that was my thought. The mids definitely had a more forward tone to them. Not sure how to describe it, I usually avoided headphones with mids that had that kind of flat in-your-face very present sound. It didn't take me long at all to get used to this sound signature though, as it really did work for the E100. I found myself very intrigued listening to them, since they were a sound signature I didn't usually go for, but they were so musical and nice sounding, I couldn't help but keep listening to them!
  
 Believe me, i have been to many head fi meets in the early/mid 2000's and gone through more headphones than I can imagine, and I've NEVER liked anything with that in your face style mids. Nothing. The closest was the Sennheiser HD 25-1-II. Those I regret ever selling. I think the powerful mids are just like those, at least how I remember them, so I love them for that reason.
  
 Bass response is pretty good. For an earbud, it is at least on par with the Monk, very powerful and full. Nothing like a bass IEM of course, but very close. Nice and full.
  
 The cable is wonderful! I wish all my headphones had cables like this! I really can't express how much I am impressed by it. Sometimes the triangle cover slides off in tight plugs, but it never gets those ugly bends in the cable you get when folding up headphone wire. They really look nice.
  
*Here's the most impressive part IMO:  *I was in my studio recording over the weekend. i was using my KRK KNS 8400 I always use while recording, and was chopping up samples. If you already know what i'm getting into here, skip to the next paragraph. If you've never chopped samples or don't know what I'm talking about, imagine you have a chunk of audio and want to crop a part out of the middle of it, like a single drum hit. You select the start and end points for where to crop it, and you play it over and over so you hear what it sounds like. If it starts too late (the beginning point is too far forward) or it ends too soon (the end marker is before the sample is done playing) you hear a *blip*, much like if you leave your headphones on/plugged in while starting up a computer or amplifier, because the signal is terminating or starting abruptly.
  
 With my KRK's I could hear the chop points when it was chopped too early but they were a bit low in the mix so it was difficult to hear them. Something kept telling me I ought to ditch the KRK's and bust out the E100's... so after a little more straining my ears while chopping samples I went and grabbed the E100 and a 1/4 adapter (Which was surprisingly difficult to do, even though the plug fit fine in the adapter), and plugged them directly into my sampler. I couldn't believe it, the sound was honest and forward just as I needed it. The chop points were incredibly easy to hear, no problem. In fact, I had the TV on and held a conversation with my wifu while using my sampler. The mids I previously thought might have been too present were simply amazing. I haven't owned the HD25-1-II for a while but I really think if I get them again it'll be the same kind of sound. I can't express how much I loved these earbuds for mixing and working on the sampler. Tonight I will try the Monks for the same purpose and see how they do, as well as trying both out of a mixboard, but I won't be surprised now if my E100's have a permanent home in my studio.now. If I could get these with a double-length cable and 1/4 termination I'd be in heaven!!!! Maybe I should see if Mnice will make me a custom set? 
  
 I don't have any doubt part of the reason they were so good plugged directly into my samplers is the higher than normal impedance for earbuds. Most earbuds are very low resistance and studio grade equipment tends to blow them out in really bad and unusable ways. With these I had the master volume really high on my samplers and they were not getting too loud to listen to at all. I can't stress enough how useful they are for studio monitoring purposes. I've heard a lot of studio monitor and reference headphones. A lot of producers & recording engineers like those Mixcube speakers a lot for simulating the sound of lower-grade speakers, but at the same time being very usable for reference and mixdown purposes. I'm not saying the E100's simulate the sound of low end headphones at all, but I think they're extremely useful as a low price point monitor. I even had STAX Lambda Pro's doing this job for me at one point and I still would take the E100's over them.
  
 I'll probably use them from time to time while listening. I certainly found the highs to be more relaxed than the Monks. The XB90EX are my favorite for listening at home no question, and I love to use the monks on the go along with my PortaPros depending on what works better in that situation. The XB90EX and Monk have a more similar sound signature to one another. I told a friend today I thought the Monk sounded like 75% of a XB90EX. It's a similar sound, but not as good.
  
 I've read the reviews warning that different models of these sound different. Maybe I don't have one of the holy grail models, but I certainly have to say I'm extremely impressed with these, and even if they don't end up sitting on top of my headphone amp, I have good feeling they'll enjoy a lot of use as my new primary studio headphone. In fact, I may very well purchase a few more sets of them, at their price I might as well have a couple backups!


----------



## Turkleton

Hey can anyone who understands the Chinese-English names of drivers clarify this earphone? 

m.aliexpress.com/item/32460700085.html

It says it's a 9mm moving armature driver... Correct me if I'm wrong, but balanced armature is normally directly translated as 'moving iron' right? And dynamic is translated as 'moving coil'?

Is this one a dynamic driver or balanced armature?


----------



## HiFiChris

turkleton said:


> Hey can anyone who understands the Chinese-English names of drivers clarify this earphone?
> 
> m.aliexpress.com/item/32460700085.html
> 
> ...


 


 I'd probably bet my whole collection that it's a Dynamic Driver earphone - no way they are using Balanced Armatures (or Moving Armatures http://www.head-fi.org/t/761829/moving-armature-drivers) for the price.


----------



## Turkleton

hifichris said:


> I'd probably bet my whole collection that it's a Dynamic Driver earphone - no way they are using Balanced Armatures (or Moving Armatures http://www.head-fi.org/t/761829/moving-armature-drivers) for the price.




Ahahah wishful thinking man xD

Thanks for the link!


----------



## aaDee

vapman said:


> I got some Mnice branded E100's when I bought my VE monk. Many thanks to @jant71 for these. They are the black Earbells with the red cable.  I know they're not really hot news around here but wanted to show the Mnice E100's some love.
> 
> When I first tried my VE Monks, I thought they were very nice for the money, similar to portapro in sound. thought the mids and highs had a bit of a veil on them but nothing bad, just noticable. thought highs were a bit much for me at times. either way I still enjoy the monks a lot.
> 
> ...


 

 They are extremely good sounding without a doubt. The only thing I dont like about them is that they sound bit congested. But when I use them with Topping NX1, they sound just perfect. As you perfectly said they are fuller sounding than most of the earbuds and iems. Try amping them.


----------



## vapman

aadee said:


> They are extremely good sounding without a doubt. The only thing I dont like about them is that they sound bit congested. But when I use them with Topping NX1, they sound just perfect. As you perfectly said they are fuller sounding than most of the earbuds and iems. Try amping them.


 

 This is exactly how I was trying to describe the sound. it's not bad though. most headphones with that congested sound i hate, this somehow makes it work well. sounds perfect, beautiful & not congested at all when plugged directly into a sampler or synthesizer.


----------



## ozkan

vapman said:


> This is exactly how I was trying to describe the sound. it's not bad though. most headphones with that congested sound i hate, this somehow makes it work well. sounds perfect, beautiful & not congested at all when plugged directly into a sampler or synthesizer.




Are you talking about Monk or E100? I'm confused. :confused_face(1):


----------



## vapman

ozkan said:


> Are you talking about Monk or E100? I'm confused.


 
  
 I apologize. I am still talking about the E100 here. I assumed aaDee was talking about the E100 which was the focus of my long post. sorry for the confusion.


vapman said:


> This is exactly how I was trying to describe the sound. it's not bad though. most headphones with that congested sound i hate, this somehow makes it work well. sounds perfect, beautiful & not congested at all when plugged directly into a sampler or synthesizer.


----------



## Tarnum

Much agree with you ! Although the Monk is really excellent for their price, but when you get the "right" pair of E100, it beats the Monk in almost every aspect. More bass quantity, presence of real sub-bass, better treble extension and more forward vocal. Overall, E100 has more lively presentation when Monk is just relaxed sound and less of the energy. I tried to push the Monk hard toward my ear-canal or use double donut foams, the bass is better but no way to get the nice and deep sub-bass of E100. 
  
 And with an amp, E100 is more better !!!


----------



## BudgetListener

What are the best "audiophile" iems under 20 bucks. Looking for a bright, detailed sound, with balanced signature.


----------



## DaveLT

budgetlistener said:


> What are the best "audiophile" iems under 20 bucks. Looking for a bright, detailed sound, with balanced signature.



I think you can try the KZ HDS1 or the HZSound HZ2M


----------



## peter123

budgetlistener said:


> What are the best "audiophile" iems under 20 bucks. Looking for a bright, detailed sound, with balanced signature.




You could check out the KZ ED9 with brass nozzle.

The KZ HDS1 is also fairly balanced but does have a quite noticeable lift in the midbass which doesn't seem to be what you're looking for.

Bright, detailed and yet balanced isn't the most common signature for these cheap offerings.


----------



## aaDee

One of the best combo out there in the market.
  
Fiio X3ii (Line out) + Rock Zircon


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

tarnum said:


> Much agree with you ! Although the Monk is really excellent for their price, but when you get the "right" pair of E100, it beats the Monk in almost every aspect. More bass quantity, presence of real sub-bass, better treble extension and more forward vocal. Overall, E100 has more lively presentation when Monk is just relaxed sound and less of the energy. I tried to push the Monk hard toward my ear-canal or use double donut foams, the bass is better but no way to get the nice and deep sub-bass of E100.
> 
> And with an amp, E100 is more better !!!


 
  
 Could you post a link please if it's different than this?:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Performance-Earphones-Headphones-Resistance-Smartphones/dp/B00O0I384I


----------



## ozkan

tarnum said:


> Much agree with you ! Although the Monk is really excellent for their price, but when you get the "right" pair of E100, it beats the Monk in almost every aspect. More bass quantity, presence of real sub-bass, better treble extension and more forward vocal. Overall, E100 has more lively presentation when Monk is just relaxed sound and less of the energy. I tried to push the Monk hard toward my ear-canal or use double donut foams, the bass is better but no way to get the nice and deep sub-bass of E100.
> 
> And with an amp, E100 is more better !!!




Which E100 is the right pair? Afaik there are 2 different E100, Baldoor and Mrice?


----------



## Tom22

hello everyone,
  
 If the dunu titan 3 has been on your radar, you might be interested in my short initial comparison with the dunu titan 1 (their older/younger brother)
  
 enjoy!


----------



## aaDee

I just wish Zircon had Mids of MONK


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> You could check out the KZ ED9 with brass nozzle.
> 
> The KZ HDS1 is also fairly balanced but does have a quite noticeable lift in the midbass which doesn't seem to be what you're looking for.
> 
> Bright, detailed and yet balanced isn't the most common signature for these cheap offerings.


 

 I'm right there with Peter on this one as well, been playing my brass nozzle ED('s for three hours on my new little bitty DAP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not the ultimate but for $65 this rig kicks booty on some pricier setups IMHO


----------



## vapman

ozkan said:


> Which E100 is the right pair? Afaik there are 2 different E100, Baldoor and Mrice?


 

 I'm also interested in trying out the different E100's on the market. I was trying to find where I could buy any of them. Surely I'll lose or break mine and be really sad about it one day, so I gotta have backups ready to go.
  
 Mine that I were raving about were the Mrice's but who knows, for all I know they're the worst E100 ever made!


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ-A2 review is up, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14722


----------



## Gonomon

Is there any Chinese IEM that has good mids for 20$'s. Im just wanting to try one of Chinese IEMs.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

gonomon said:


> Is there any Chinese IEM that has good mids for 20$'s. Im just wanting to try one of Chinese IEMs.





I'll give you two:

*boarseman CX98*
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Boarseman-CX98-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Hifi-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-For/32544113443.html
Superb vocal quality.

*Ziofen H9*
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-High-Quality-ZIOFEN-H9-Metal-Sports-HIFI-In-ear-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-with-remote-mic/32508786447.html
Very good vocals.


----------



## mochill

aaDee needs the duke


----------



## Tarnum

@OopsWrongPlanet : I bought from a korean website http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=526624092
@ozkan: I have 2 similar pairs with "BALDOOR" name in the black matte plug and one pair with "Mrice" name in the glossy black plug. One pair with "Baldoor" name sounds louder and fuller than the others.


----------



## aaDee

mochill said:


> aaDee needs the duke


 

 hahah...I know...just have empty wallets


----------



## DaveLT

Anyone here came across the **** UE? I feel like buying it


----------



## Gonomon

davelt said:


> Anyone here came across the **** UE? I feel like buying it



I saw it yesterday on Aliexpress, looks pretty cool.


----------



## DaveLT

gonomon said:


> I saw it yesterday on Aliexpress, looks pretty cool.


 
 It does. All that glitter think it's worth more in bling than it is in sound.
  
 But well, it's better than buying that cheap looking, suspicious iRock A8. I'll buy


----------



## Turkleton

Has anyone here gotten the Audiosense AS20? 

I'm wondering how great those Knowles armatures sound


----------



## slowpickr

igor eisberg said:


> I'll give you two:
> 
> 
> *Ziofen H9*
> ...


 
  
 Ziofen still sounds like a drug to me ha, ha.  If someone fell in love with these I guess you could say they were addicted to Ziofen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HiFiChris

​ Hybrid Earbuds? That's right, hybrid Earbuds!
 The DUNU Alpha 1 features a hybrid design with a large 16 mm dynamic woofer and a Balanced Armature tweeter.
  ​ 
In my review, you can read if and how this concept works out:

*http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-alpha-1-hybrid-earbuds-dynamic-balanced-armature-high-fidelity-headphones/reviews/14727*​  ​   ​ ​


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> aaDee needs the duke


 
 Mochill needs the LZ-A2


----------



## 1clearhead

budgetlistener said:


> What are the best "audiophile" iems under 20 bucks. Looking for a bright, detailed sound, with balanced signature.


 

 Try the KZ-S3.....saves you quite a bit of change.


----------



## goodluck4u

davelt said:


> Anyone here came across the **** UE? I feel like buying it


 
 Here is a Gallery of **** UE.


----------



## RedTwilight

goodluck4u said:


> Here is a Gallery of **** UE.


 
  
 ああ、綺麗ですが、 イヤホンの音の事はどう思いますか？
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Tr: Ah that's pretty, but what do you think of the earphone's sound?


----------



## goodluck4u

万人向けの音だと思ってるよ。  
  
 Its sound is good for the whole music genre.


----------



## RedTwilight

goodluck4u said:


> 万人向けの音だと思ってるよ。
> 
> Its sound is good for the whole music genre.


 
  
 新しい言葉を教えてもらった。 ＾＾
  
 Hadn't encountered Bannin'muke before haha..


----------



## goodluck4u

> 新しい言葉を教えてくれた。 ＾＾
> 
> Hadn't encountered Bannin'muke before haha..


 
 いえいえどういたしまして。
  
 In addition,  The UE requires more than 30 hours to burn in. 
 Although I know few words in English related with earphones, I can only write part of impression of the UE in English. 
 The UE is a popular earphone of  Japanese Chinese bland earphone lovers of Japanese anonymous BBS.  
 **** (UE, DT2 and DIY IE800) is one of the popular brands.


----------



## DaveLT

goodluck4u said:


> Here is a Gallery of **** UE.



綺麗!


----------



## RedTwilight

goodluck4u said:


> いえいえどういたしまして。
> 
> In addition,  The UE requires more than 30 hours to burn in.
> Although I know few words in English related with earphones, I can only write part of impression of the UE in English.
> ...


 
  
 Haha I just realised the name is **** 上 . Didn't know they'd be so popular in Japan as well. That said, I own a DT2 and it's actually pretty good with the silver cable, and even better when used with the JVC Spiral Dot tips.
  
 Maybe you can put a short description in Japanese and let us try to figure it out haha..


----------



## DaveLT

redtwilight said:


> Haha I just realised the name is **** 上 . Didn't know they'd be so popular in Japan as well. That said, I own a DT2 and it's actually pretty good with the silver cable, and even better when used with the JVC Spiral Dot tips.
> 
> Maybe you can put a short description in Japanese and let us try to figure it out haha..


 
 http://world.taobao.com/item/523004706983.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4002-12049210351.38.t0sYA7


----------



## Out7p

​Hi guys, I was just wondering how all of these IEMs realistically stack up against high end IEMs. I understand hype is a wonderful thing. I've got some noble 3 universals (black friday) on order and am awaiting stock of them. These cost £180 which is a large amount of money. I've got some KZ ATE S and HSD1s on the way and have looked at some other IEMs such as the LZ A2 which is getting amazing reviews (shame no removeable cable).
​
​Am I really going to notice an insane difference between these level of IEMs vs the Noble 3s? Any thoughts are hugely appreciated.

EDIT: It also comes with the Noble BTS worth £69 for black friday

​


----------



## goodluck4u

redtwilight said:


> Haha I just realised the name is **** 上 . Didn't know they'd be so popular in Japan as well. That said, I own a DT2 and it's actually pretty good with the silver cable, and even better when used with the JVC Spiral Dot tips.
> 
> Maybe you can put a short description in Japanese and let us try to figure it out haha..


 
 **** 上! LOL 上=うえ=ue 上 means "up" in English 
  
 Sound-stage is large. I don't know it is large or huge.
 Sound separation is good. And then the UE sound separates every instruments and vocals.  It is easy to discern locations of instruments.  
 音の余韻 良い。
 Its frequency response of my impression is flat or a little bit good buss,  The UE is fun!  
 If The UE is bad, I guess, it might be under short time to burn in or under bad ear fitting. 
 Bad ear fitting tends to be lesser buss. 
 During the early 30 hours, the sound of the UE varies large.  It is a careful point.


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

out7p said:


> ​Hi guys, I was just wondering how all of these IEMs realistically stack up against high end IEMs. I understand hype is a wonderful thing. I've got some noble 3 universals (black friday) on order and am awaiting stock of them. These cost £180 which is a large amount of money. I've got some KZ ATE S and HSD1s on the way and have looked at some other IEMs such as the LZ A2 which is getting amazing reviews (shame no removeable cable).
> ​
> ​Am I really going to notice an insane difference between these level of IEMs vs the Noble 3s? Any thoughts are hugely appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm also curious about something similar. I only have over-ears or on-ears (Sennheiser Amperior, Grado SR225i, Audio Technica AD900, V-Moda M-80, Sennheiser PX100ii, Koss Portapro, Koss KSC75, Grado iGrado, etc.). I don't have any experience with IEMs, and I need a good IEM now.Also I'm normally a speaker guy, I use the headphones only when I'm going out with my bike or walking my dog.
  
 Last week I ordered these IEMs.:
  
 KZ ATE
 Havi B3 Pro1
 LZ A2
 Macaw GT100s
 Rock Zircon
 Plextone X46M
 Boarseman CX98
 KZ ED3 Youth
  
 Also Topping NX1, Xduoo X3 DAP and Xiaomi Mi are on their way.
  
 I wonder where these IEMs and Mi will fall among my current headphones sound quality wise.
 Will there be good surprises or just disappointments?
 Would it be better if I invested in a higher-end IEM, or will they satisfy me?
 Also are X3 and NX1 the right choices?


----------



## happ

igor eisberg said:


> I'll give you two:
> 
> *boarseman CX98*
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Boarseman-CX98-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Hifi-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-For/32544113443.html
> ...


 

 Hopefully this will not start another controversy about promoting certain AE sellers; as am not affiliated with or get any special deals from any AE sellers.
 Based on my limited buying experiences on AE, the best earphone seller I've dealt with to date is Easy Earphone & Headphones Co.
 Fastest shipping by far; received my order of 3 sets IEM in 6 days.
 On the other hand, still waiting for a bunch of items from their 11/11 sale.


----------



## Podster

yusufbeyazpinar said:


> I'm also curious about something similar. I only have over-ears or on-ears (Sennheiser Amperior, Grado SR225i, Audio Technica AD900, V-Moda M-80, Sennheiser PX100ii, Koss Portapro, Koss KSC75, Grado iGrado, etc.). I don't have any experience with IEMs, and I need a good IEM now.Also I'm normally a speaker guy, I use the headphones only when I'm going out with my bike or walking my dog.
> 
> Last week I ordered these IEMs.:
> 
> ...


 

 You sir are going to be busy for a while but I would play with all those new toys and when you find the setup you like the most try a couple higher end iem's one step at a time, just what I would do with what you have coming but I'm sure others will chime in with their $.02 as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Out7, just listen to your Noble 3's on your favorite DAP and then try your new KZ and decide. Don't think any KZ's are going to dethrone the Nobles but then as you listen consider price in your evaluation.
  
 Man I have been considering a pair of the ****'s but I've sworn off ordering for eternity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## peter123

out7p said:


> ​Hi guys, I was just wondering how all of these IEMs realistically stack up against high end IEMs. I understand hype is a wonderful thing. I've got some noble 3 universals (black friday) on order and am awaiting stock of them. These cost £180 which is a large amount of money. I've got some KZ ATE S and HSD1s on the way and have looked at some other IEMs such as the LZ A2 which is getting amazing reviews (shame no removeable cable).
> ​
> ​Am I really going to notice an insane difference between these level of IEMs vs the Noble 3s? Any thoughts are hugely appreciated.
> 
> ...




Although I've never heard the Noble 3 I'll be very surprised if any current sub $20 offerings can competete with them. I've tried a lot sub $20 IEM's and still haven't find any that outperform even the best $50-100 offerings. That not meaning some of them won't be better than some overprised $50-100 offerings and even higher.

This is from my perspective and maybe also on a more technical level. One may very well be lycky enough to find ones perfect preference in a sub $20-30 offering although that's pretty rare from my experience in here.

Only you can of course judge in what degree they hold up against the Noble3 for your preferences.

That being said there's no doubt that you can get a very decent sounding pair of IEM's for less than $20 or even $10 these days.



yusufbeyazpinar said:


> I'm also curious about something similar. I only have over-ears or on-ears (Sennheiser Amperior, Grado SR225i, Audio Technica AD900, V-Moda M-80, Sennheiser PX100ii, Koss Portapro, Koss KSC75, Grado iGrado, etc.). I don't have any experience with IEMs, and I need a good IEM now.Also I'm normally a speaker guy, I use the headphones only when I'm going out with my bike or walking my dog.
> 
> Last week I ordered these IEMs.:
> 
> ...




If you're going to compare $10 IEM's to $300 full sized headphones you may very well be disappointed.

Personally I find comparing full sized headphones and IEM's are meaningless no matter the price. Comparing apples and oranges comes to mind.

That being said you've picked some that's highly regarded by a lot of people. If you like them or not only you can answer


----------



## Out7p

peter123 said:


> Although I've never heard the Noble 3 I'll be very surprised if any current sub $20 offerings can competete with them. I've tried a lot sub $20 IEM's and still haven't find any that outperform even the best $50-100 offerings. That not meaning some of them won't be better than some overprised $50-100 offerings and even higher.
> 
> This is from my perspective and maybe also on a more technical level. One may very well be lycky enough to find ones perfect preference in a sub $20-30 offering although that's pretty rare from my experience in here.
> 
> Only you can of course judge in what degree they hold up against the Noble3 for your preferences.




What about the LZ A2? I've heard they punch well above their price range?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

happ said:


> Hopefully this will not start another controversy about promoting certain AE sellers; as am not affiliated with or get any special deals from any AE sellers.
> Based on my limited buying experiences on AE, the best earphone seller I've dealt with to date is Easy Earphone & Headphones Co.
> Fastest shipping by far; received my order of 3 sets IEM in 6 days.
> On the other hand, still waiting for a bunch of items from their 11/11 sale.



Yep, but Easy Earphones doesn't sell Ziofen and boarseman by chance, she sells them because I recommended her to, after I bought and tested them myself. If they were bad earphones, I'd tell her so and she would have taken them out of the store. The aim here is to provide actually good stuff, make it more available, I'd never recommend cheap sounding garbage.
By the way, even tho Zircon and CX98 are both 10/10 for me, CX98 sounds better. The mids on these are insane.


----------



## garcsa

turkleton said:


> whoooaaa...... which seller? I've been checking up on my tracker, still stuck at "order fulfillment complete"... I bought from happyeasybuy03, you?


 
 Received mine today from  happyeasybuy03 not registered mail ( postman didn't ask for sign) - but used (visible scratches) and without micro sd card...


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

podster said:


> You sir are going to be busy for a while but I would play with all those new toys and when you find the setup you like the most try a couple higher end iem's one step at a time, just what I would do with what you have coming but I'm sure others will chime in with their $.02 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am really excited about them. Especially about the DAP. I have been using the same ipod 160gb for as long as I can remember. I have got some free time too, hopefully will do reviews for each and all of them.
  


peter123 said:


> If you're going to compare $10 IEM's to $300 full sized headphones you may very well be disappointed.
> 
> Personally I find comparing full sized headphones and IEM's are meaningless no matter the price. Comparing apples and oranges comes to mind.
> 
> That being said you've picked some that's highly regarded by a lot of people. If you like them or not only you can answer


 
  
 I know that it is not fair to compare them. My main concern is whether it would be better if I bought 1 higher-end model instead of all these.
 I also know that I will need some time to get used to IEMs instead of headphones. Hopefully I won't be disappointed a lot...
  
 Well I guess no one can tell much except for me. I will try each one and see for myself.


----------



## Out7p

podster said:


> You sir are going to be busy for a while but I would play with all those new toys and when you find the setup you like the most try a couple higher end iem's one step at a time, just what I would do with what you have coming but I'm sure others will chime in with their $.02 as well:bigsmile_face:
> 
> Out7, just listen to your Noble 3's on your favorite DAP and then try your new KZ and decide. Don't think any KZ's are going to dethrone the Nobles but then as you listen consider price in your evaluation.
> 
> Man I have been considering a pair of the ****'s but I've sworn off ordering for eternity:eek: LOL




Thanks for the advice. What I was wondering more was whether I should cancel the Noble 3s and just go for the KZs instead? I haven't actually ordered the KZs yet just because they will be pretty impossible to return.


----------



## Hisoundfi

out7p said:


> Thanks for the advice. What I was wondering more was whether I should cancel the Noble 3s and just go for the KZs instead? I haven't actually ordered the KZs yet just because they will be pretty impossible to return.


If I was you I would get the noble 3,see what you do and don't like about them, then make your next purchase (budget or not) based on that


----------



## Podster

out7p said:


> Thanks for the advice. What I was wondering more was whether I should cancel the Noble 3s and just go for the KZs instead? I haven't actually ordered the KZs yet just because they will be pretty impossible to return.


 

 I'm in agreement with Hisound but you can't lose for $20 on those two KZ's and if nothing else they can be for workouts or places you may not want to take your Nobles into. (The bar in "Dust till Dawn" comes to mind)


----------



## HiFiChris

Saying that the KZ IEMs (or any other inexpensive dynamic driver IEMs) would be (for the technical strengths, not the personal tonality preferences) even close to being on-par with the Noble 3s or any other Multi-BA IEMs would be just pure hype and stupidity, imho and from an objective perspective.


----------



## robvagyok

igor eisberg said:


> Yep, but Easy Earphones doesn't sell Ziofen and boarseman by chance, she sells them because I recommended her to, after I bought and tested them myself. If they were bad earphones, I'd tell her so and she would have taken them out of the store. The aim here is to provide actually good stuff, make it more available, I'd never recommend cheap sounding garbage.


 
 acknowledgement can not be pushed, it had to be earned.


----------



## vapman

Can you buy **** UE from anywhere other than Taobao? I hope taobao is not the only place, my bank hates taobao


----------



## Squalo

garcsa said:


> Received mine today from  happyeasybuy03 not registered mail ( postman didn't ask for sign) - but used (visible scratches) and without micro sd card...


 
 Whoa!? Used you say? How used?
  
 If the seller didn't ship the orders for 3 weeks because he was sourcing units on the second hand market... That ain't acceptable.


----------



## Podster

vapman said:


> Can you buy **** UE from anywhere other than Taobao? I hope taobao is not the only place, my bank hates taobao




AliExpress has them


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone have experience with these?
  
http://www.amazon.com/SoundMAGIC-ES20-Isolating-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B00EXMUQPU/
  
 Reviews are mixed on the web, but Soundmagic is supposed to have very good products.  They look similar to the Titan 1s IMO.


----------



## Out7p

hifichris said:


> Saying that the KZ IEMs (or any other inexpensive dynamic driver IEMs) would be (for the technical strengths, not the personal tonality preferences) even close to being on-par with the Noble 3s or any other Multi-BA IEMs would be just pure hype and stupidity, imho and from an objective perspective.


 
  


hisoundfi said:


> If I was you I would get the noble 3,see what you do and don't like about them, then make your next purchase (budget or not) based on that


 
  
 Thanks for both of your words on it. I realised I had a typo further up and actually meant the LZ A2s, was just wondering if they would be comparable to the Noble 3s and I could potentially save a substantial amount of money by getting those instead.


----------



## RedTwilight

out7p said:


> Thanks for both of your words on it. I realised I had a typo further up and actually meant the LZ A2s, was just wondering if they would be comparable to the Noble 3s and I could potentially save a substantial amount of money by getting those instead.


 
  
 As mentioned before, the terms 'better' or even 'comparable' are really subjective. AFAIK the Noble 3 and the LZ A2 have rather different signatures so it really would boil down to preference.
  
 Personally I'm more a fan of the Noble4's sound. The sheer technical capability is astounding. The price is kinda steep for me though and I ended up statisficing for the A2s, which sound excellent in my book, and not just for the price.
  
 As @Hisoundfisaid, you could get the Noble3 and look around from there, or you could get the A2s and then look around from there. I made myself start low (with the wonderful Havi B3 Pro1) so that I would have rungs to level up without making my wallet cry so much lol.


----------



## goodluck4u

vapman said:


> Can you buy **** UE from anywhere other than Taobao? I hope taobao is not the only place, my bank hates taobao


 
 I bought one from HCKexIn on 1111.  Many Japanese bought one from either HCKexIn or easy earphones of aliexpress.


----------



## vapman

I don't know if I want to buy from easy earphones. a place that will accumulate stock and cease selling other stock because someone calls in and says, "hey don't sell this now"? seems fishy.
 I'm checking out HCKexIn's store.


----------



## Turkleton

garcsa said:


> Received mine today from  happyeasybuy03 not registered mail ( postman didn't ask for sign) - but used (visible scratches) and without micro sd card...




Dudeeee... This is just messed up.

Here I've been waiting patiently for the xduoo x2.. It had better not be second hand.I hope your scratches were just from testing (wishful thinking). The SD card is expected - during the 11/11 sale they added in the description that it wouldn't be included for the discount price




vapman said:


> I don't know if I want to buy from easy earphones. a place that will accumulate stock and cease selling other stock because someone calls in and says, "hey don't sell this now"? seems fishy.
> I'm checking out HCKexIn's store.




Yeah, HCKexin rawks! They're the quickest in shipping and no problems with them yet


----------



## Igor Eisberg

vapman said:


> I don't know if I want to buy from easy earphones. a place that will accumulate stock and cease selling other stock because someone calls in and says, "hey don't sell this now"? seems fishy.
> I'm checking out HCKexIn's store.


 

 Fishy? She has many reviewers, from Japan for example. Thanks to my recommendations she also started to sell Zircon for the lowest price on Ali, and it goes well. She has an interest in listening to people's reviews, to remind you she's not a huge company, she's just a lady with a small Ali business.
  


robvagyok said:


> acknowledgement can not be pushed, it had to be earned.


 

 After buying dozens of earphones and reviewing them (she saw the reviews) she chose to trust my word on this. Whatever you do is your choice, but Zircon, boarseman and Ziofen didn't disappoint those who took my advice.


----------



## slowpickr

igor eisberg said:


> Fishy? She has many reviewers, from Japan for example. Thanks to my recommendations she also started to sell Zircon for the lowest price on Ali, and it goes well. She has an interest in listening to people's reviews, to remind you she's not a huge company, she's just a lady with a small Ali business.
> 
> 
> After buying dozens of earphones and reviewing them (she saw the reviews) she chose to trust my word on this. Whatever you do is your choice, but Zircon, boarseman and Ziofen didn't disappoint those who took my advice.


 
 I took the advice of a guy with a nice avatar (TWIN) about the Zircons and have no regrets.


----------



## BudgetListener

slowpickr said:


> I took the advice of a guy with a nice avatar (TWIN) about the Zircons and have no regrets.


Same here.


----------



## goodluck4u

I bought Tingo GX10 from easy earphones. The GX10 has warmth sound, good spatial impression and good sound separation. Especially, The GX10 matches female vocals like Enya.
 In addition, she told me about her recommendation, VJJB K4 and E189.  I have ordered the K4 although I don't know how I feel the sound of the K4. At least l like the design 
 After one arriving at home, I will take some pics and put here.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

goodluck4u said:


> I bought Tingo GX10 from easy earphones. The GX10 has warmth sound, good spatial impression and good sound separation. Especially, The GX10 matches female vocals like Enya.
> In addition, she told me about her recommendation, VJJB K4 and E189.  I have ordered the K4 although I don't know how I feel the sound of the K4. At least l like the design
> After one arriving at home, I will take some pics and put here.


 

 I actually ordered GX10 from MisterTao at the time, along with GX5 and FL800 (a fake IE800 basically, no Tingo branding on it, but Sennheiser's logos). The FL800 was defective on one channel, the GX10 is too muddy for my taste, but GX5 is great. Not sure what to think about its cable, but the sound is pretty bright and the bass is just right. Very good vocals. I told her just several days back about the GX5 so now you can get it from her too.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is Tingo a DIY brand?


----------



## goodluck4u

igor eisberg said:


> I actually ordered GX10 from MisterTao at the time, along with GX5 and FL800 (a fake IE800 basically, no Tingo branding on it, but Sennheiser's logos). The FL800 was defective on one channel, the GX10 is too muddy for my taste, but GX5 is great. Not sure what to think about its cable, but the sound is pretty bright and the bass is just right. Very good vocals. I told her just several days back about the GX5 so now you can get it from her too.


 
  
 Actually the evaluation of GX10 in Japan divided two parts: like or not. This is related with muddy and resolution. I also understand GX10 is muddy before a few days. Its buss might be a feature of GX10.


----------



## vapman

igor eisberg said:


> Fishy? She has many reviewers, from Japan for example. Thanks to my recommendations she also started to sell Zircon for the lowest price on Ali, and it goes well. She has an interest in listening to people's reviews, to remind you she's not a huge company, she's just a lady with a small Ali business.


 
 do all those people call in and tell her what she should and shouldn't stock too?
 if so how do i call her so she stocks exactly what i want on the market now.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

vapman said:


> do all those people call in and tell her what she should and shouldn't stock too?
> if so how do i call her so she stocks exactly what i want on the market now.




You can probably chat with her on AliExpress.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

vapman said:


> do all those people call in and tell her what she should and shouldn't stock too?
> if so how do i call her so she stocks exactly what i want on the market now.


 
 Everybody can ask her to provide something that can be found in China. She'll consider it but will probably take into account your experience in the field. Bad products will get her bad reviews, obviously she won't risk it. She obviously checks reviews in China and if local people approve the product she'll give it a try. For example, she didn't want to add BYZ K30 because it didn't sell well in China, even though I told her that I have it and those are great earphones. But she did add MOAOL M850, ROCK Zircon, boarseman CX98 and Ziofen H9. She also added EARSCI N3 and N11 so I could buy them. After I got them, I rushed her to take them out of the store, because those are pathetic products, and she even told me she doesn't like them and they didn't get good reviews in China.
  


hal rockwell said:


> Is Tingo a DIY brand?


 

 Yes, all their products are DIY. For example, you get quite a few cable options for the FL800, I chose the "original" cable, which looks like Sennheiser's.
 Actually, the GX5 I received has a different splitter and 3.5mm plug than what's on the images. Fishy brand, I'd say. Sounds pretty good though.


----------



## vapman

igor eisberg said:


> Everybody can ask her to provide something that can be found in China. She'll consider it but will probably take into account your experience in the field. Bad products will get her bad reviews, obviously she won't risk it. She obviously checks reviews in China and if local people approve the product she'll give it a try.




Can you see how this is what gets me?

Please explain the process of determining experience in the field of headphone listening.

It seems like I could say "oh that guy has a register date of 2015, I've been on this site since 2006 so take my word for it instead"?

Does she maintain a list of the headphones you have tried and weigh people's suggestions based on that?

I guess I'm just not clear on why this is a reason I should shop there. Seems I could just buy what want from places that stock it?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

vapman said:


> Can you see how this is what gets me?
> 
> Please explain the process of determining experience in the field of headphone listening.
> 
> ...


 

 She asked to see my reviews, I showed her my site with the bunch of earphones I already own. She looked over my reviews and saw that it pretty much matched the customer reviews. It's pretty simple.


----------



## vapman

I don't think she would want to comb through my post history to see if my opinions are in line with those of the Chinese market. Plus my focus is on higher end audio so maybe she won't know how to compare gear I know.

I don't understand how she can gain and drop stock at any time. Is she a middleman


----------



## Igor Eisberg

vapman said:


> I don't think she would want to comb through my post history to see if my opinions are in line with those of the Chinese market. Plus my focus is on higher end audio so maybe she won't know how to compare gear I know.
> 
> I don't understand how she can gain and drop stock at any time. Is she a middleman


 
 Yes, that's exactly what she is, she's a middleman between the factory and the customer.


----------



## zaovuk

Are easy earphones and HCKexIn's store run the same owner? I'm getting that impression.

RN2


----------



## ozkan

Has anyone ever tried Newsmy G4? It looks like a good player.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/premium/Newsmy-G4.html?ltype=wholesale&SearchText=Newsmy+G4&d=y&origin=y&initiative_id=SB_20151211133805&isViewCP=y&catId=0


----------



## Igor Eisberg

zaovuk said:


> Are easy earphones and HCKexIn's store run the same owner? I'm getting that impression.
> 
> RN2


 

 Nope, they actually compete each other intensely. HCKexin is managed by Ms. Teresa Liu, while Easy Earphones by Ms. Hou (can't remember her first name).


----------



## Igor Eisberg

A new BYZ has been released, I've been waiting for a long time for these. Some new seller sells them on Ali for now, I'll take the risk and order from him, so hold on if you're interested, I'll tell you if he's trustworthy.
 Look at that ceramic baby... *BYZ K19*:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Fidelity-Earphones-Headphones-with-Microphoe-3-5mm-in-ear-Headsets-Stereo-For-Samsung-iPhone-6s/32552411504.html
  
 Also will be testing some MGHUAKAI/玫瑰花開 ("The roses") products:
 Official Taobao store: https://shop102091015.tw.taobao.com/
  
*MGHUAKAI MR-056*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TWFM-MR-056-HiFi-Metal-Earphones-with-Microphone-for-a-Mobile-Phone-Universal-Wired-Stereo-Headphones/32540558919.html
  
*MGHUAKAI MR-068*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TWFM-MR068-In-Ear-HiFi-Earphones-with-Microphone-for-a-Mobile-Phone-Stereo-Universal-Wired-Headphones/32538046725.html
  
*MGHUAKAI MR-073*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TWFM-MR-073-HiFi-Metal-Earphones-with-Microphone-for-a-Mobile-Phone-Stereo-Universal-Wired-Headphones/32538050650.html
  
 Wish me luck! I'll report back with my thoughts on them.


----------



## Inszy

igor eisberg said:


> Look at that ceramic baby... *BYZ K19*


 
 Very ugly - like IE800 with glued some pice of plastic.


----------



## waynes world

inszy said:


> Very ugly - like IE800 with glued some pice of plastic.


 
  
 Alien in the ear perhaps?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

inszy said:


> Very ugly - like IE800 with glued some pice of plastic.


 

 Nothing is glued, it's a single piece ceramic or metal, just like BYZ K30 or ROCK Zircon.

  
 As far as my research shows, they are produced/designed by vtsonic:
 http://vtsonic.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008825863080/Showroom/3000000149681/ALL.htm
 http://www.vtsonic.com/products_detail/&productId=76.html
  

  
 EDIT:
 Decided to order both BYZ K18 and BYZ K19 from MisterTao from the same source, should be cheaper that way.


----------



## chavez

igor eisberg said:


> Nothing is glued, it's a single piece ceramic or metal, just like BYZ K30 or ROCK Zircon.
> 
> 
> As far as my research shows, they are produced/designed by vtsonic:
> ...


 
  
 Are you a millionaire?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

chavez said:


> Are you a millionaire?


 

 LOL what makes you think that? I just have addiction to earphones I guess, driven by curiosity. I don't order expensive earphones, it's against the aim of my little "project" to find the best budget earphones that's available. I work at a normal shift job at a store XD


----------



## slowpickr

igor eisberg said:


> LOL what makes you think that? I just have addiction to earphones I guess, driven by curiosity. I don't order expensive earphones, it's against the aim of my little "project" to find the best budget earphones that's available. I work at a normal shift job at a store XD




Probably not married with children either. No forking out money for expensive clothes, tuition, luxury vehicles, new iPads for Christmas every year, etc.


----------



## bbish

Hey anyone else order the plextone x46m from Hckexin?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

slowpickr said:


> Probably not married with children either. No forking out money for expensive clothes, tuition, luxury vehicles, new iPads for Christmas every year, etc.



Nope, I'm polyamorous and have a polyamorous life partner (or a girlfriend, for a lack of a better term) for a year now, we're not into the whole marriage and children stuff heh. Leaves more money for hobbies and of course academical education (starting my univ. studies in March).



bbish said:


> Hey anyone else order the plextone x46m from Hckexin?



I did, it's already on the way to me, very excited about this beauty.


----------



## Out7p

My HDS1's finally arrived today!
  
 Even without burn in etc. I am extremely impressed with them! To my ears they sound better than my RHA MA750s which are many many times the price, they also seem to have a slightly wider soundstage. They sound quite bassy but the bass is quite clear and not muddy. As a full package they are extremely light but the build quality feels okay.
  
 Overall I am super impressed with what I got for my money with these. I am the guy a few pages back who wasn't sure whether to cancel his Noble 3 order and just go for LZ A2's and this has definitely put me on that path if this is what I can expect from other chinese IEMs.


----------



## B9Scrambler

out7p said:


> My HDS1's finally arrived today!
> 
> Even without burn in etc. I am extremely impressed with them! To my ears they sound better than my RHA MA750s which are many many times the price, they also seem to have a slightly wider soundstage. They sound quite bassy but the bass is quite clear and not muddy. As a full package they are extremely light but the build quality feels okay.
> 
> Overall I am super impressed with what I got for my money with these. I am the guy a few pages back who wasn't sure whether to cancel his Noble 3 order and just go for LZ A2's and this has definitely put me on that path if this is what I can expect from other chinese IEMs.




Awesome stuff. The newest crop of KZs are all really good, but the HDS1 is probably the cream of the crop (though I'm all in for the ZS1 personally).


----------



## Ahdiofyle

I'm curious how you all find out about these earphones. Like how would you know to try them and how do you even stumble upon them on AliExpress?


----------



## robvagyok

ahdiofyle said:


> I'm curious how you all find out about these earphones. Like how would you know to try them and how do you even stumble upon them on AliExpress?


 
  there are tons of time consuming ways, and then you can read here what others find and try it


----------



## Igor Eisberg

ahdiofyle said:


> I'm curious how you all find out about these earphones. Like how would you know to try them and how do you even stumble upon them on AliExpress?


 
 I spend a lot of time on TaoBao looking for new undiscovered stuff (searching in Chinese of course, for best results). When I find something that looks interesting enough and doesn't cost $2, I'm either ordering them through MisterTao, or if I'm more confident about the product I'm asking Easy Earphones to temporarily add them to her store (if the factory allows her) so I could order them and test them (and then report back if they are worth selling), cause I trust her a lot more than I trust MisterTao to be honest (because MisterTao refuse to take any responsibility if the product happens to be a counterfeit or a defect).


----------



## Out7p

ahdiofyle said:


> I'm curious how you all find out about these earphones. Like how would you know to try them and how do you even stumble upon them on AliExpress?


 
  
 The best way to find out is to read this thread. Because of the immense value for money these are, it's likely when a model is out that at least a few people will order them to try them out


----------



## Out7p

b9scrambler said:


> Awesome stuff. The newest crop of KZs are all really good, but the HDS1 is probably the cream of the crop (though I'm all in for the ZS1 personally).


 
  
 Ah awesome, I'll have to take a look! Any other recommendations?
  
 Have you any experience with the LZ A2s?


----------



## Reylaw

goodluck4u said:


> Here is a Gallery of **** UE.


 
 Currently listening to them. First listen was with a bluetooth wire (yes they can be used but you need to buy the bluetooth cable separately). I was very impressed at the sound. It's felt like a concert in your head. I recommend buying it from easy earphones on aliexpress. I also recommend buying extra tips since it's cheap. Currently using it on my DX90 with upgrade cable and tingo tips (like a velour eartipes  ). Can't find any fault for the price. Sound signature is fun with amazing isolation. Wide soundstage but the vocals are "in your face" (i.e. not much depth). I came from Dunu Titan


----------



## goodluck4u

reylaw said:


> Currently listening to them. First listen was with a bluetooth wire (yes they can be used but you need to buy the bluetooth cable separately). I was very impressed at the sound. It's felt like a concert in your head. I recommend buying it from easy earphones on aliexpress. I also recommend buying extra tips since it's cheap. Currently using it on my DX90 with upgrade cable and tingo tips (like a velour eartipes  ). Can't find any fault for the price. Sound signature is fun with amazing isolation. Wide soundstage but the vocals are "in your face" (i.e. not much depth). I came from Dunu Titan


 
 Is your set like this?


----------



## Reylaw

Yes! Although I've changed the tips and I am currently using an upgrade cable. And mine is red. So, no.


----------



## peter123

Nice impressions guys, keep them coming

I've got a pair with one red and one blue housing on the way, can't wait to hear them.


----------



## Tom22

here is a first look/impressions of the dunu titan 3, with more comparisons with the well liked titan 1


----------



## DJScope

Hey guys!
  
 Just posted my review of the Titan 5. 
  
 Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-5/reviews/14753


----------



## Igor Eisberg

The seller of MGHUAKAI products notified me that some of the models I ordered are not in stock and sent me other models instead, one of them is twice as expensive as the others!
  
 MGHUAKAI MR-052
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/45421125129.htm

  
  
 MGHUAKAI MR-068
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/524664822448.htm

  
  
 MGHUAKAI MRF-100 (the more premium model)
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/45839466756.htm

  
  
 I'll let you know if they're any good as the KZ earphones.


----------



## B9Scrambler

They have some good looking products. Nice cables especially. If the cable on that second one is the same as the cable on the VSD2....Awesome!


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b9scrambler said:


> They have some good looking products. Nice cables especially. If the cable on that second one is the same as the cable on the VSD2....Awesome!


 
 I really hope they sound as nice as they look and are built.


----------



## ozkan

igor eisberg said:


> I spend a lot of time on TaoBao looking for new undiscovered stuff (searching in Chinese of course, for best results). When I find something that looks interesting enough and doesn't cost $2, I'm either ordering them through MisterTao, or if I'm more confident about the product I'm asking Easy Earphones to temporarily add them to her store (if the factory allows her) so I could order them and test them (and then report back if they are worth selling), cause I trust her a lot more than I trust MisterTao to be honest (because MisterTao refuse to take any responsibility if the product happens to be a counterfeit or a defect).



 

Hey Igor it would be great if you could convince her to sell Ritmix RF-7650. Head-fiers and I would really appreciate that. It is an amazing player for the price and above. Thank you.


----------



## Pastapipo

Will the Non-microphone version be as good as the microphone version? My tablet doesn't accept microphones.
 Where I do like microphones is on earbuds. My current apple earpods lack a microphone, and since I use an android device, they're not going to work.
 Does the Mrice E100 offer android microphone support?
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveLT

pastapipo said:


> Will the Non-microphone version be as good as the microphone version? My tablet doesn't accept microphones.
> Where I do like microphones is on earbuds. My current apple earpods lack a microphone, and since I use an android device, they're not going to work.
> Does the Mrice E100 offer android microphone support?
> Thanks in advance.


 
 If anything they often have a better cable on the non microphone


----------



## Reylaw

For those who are interested in the **** UE, I really recommend buying it with the 4 core silver plated upgrade cable and using the large black eartips (it looks like the usual beats by dre eartips. I'm not sure if it is the stock eartips though.)

just started listening to it this morning and I still cannot believe how cheap I paid for it. I'm starting to fear for the pai audio mr3 that's already on its way. The **** ue raised the bar pretty high.


----------



## Gonomon

reylaw said:


> For those who are interested in the **** UE, I really recommend buying it with the 4 core silver plated upgrade cable and using the large black eartips (it looks like the usual beats by dre eartips. I'm not sure if it is the stock eartips though.)
> 
> just started listening to it this morning and I still cannot believe how cheap I paid for it. I'm starting to fear for the pai audio mr3 that's already on its way. The **** ue raised the bar pretty high.



Does the cable effects SQ that much?


----------



## DaveLT

gonomon said:


> Does the cable effects SQ that much?


 
 It doesn't. Unless the cable is capacitive.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Will the Non-microphone version be as good as the microphone version? My tablet doesn't accept microphones.
> Where I do like microphones is on earbuds. My current apple earpods lack a microphone, and since I use an android device, they're not going to work.
> Does the Mrice E100 offer android microphone support?
> Thanks in advance.




Yes it will. Microphone adds on more thing that might brake. I've got the version without mic and it's great.


----------



## Gonomon

davelt said:


> It doesn't. Unless the cable is capacitive.



So if i buy this IEM, cable upgrade is not necessary. Btw still didnt decided which Chinese IEM i should order. I am considering Rock Zircon, Boarseman CX98 or **** UE. **** UE looks really cool so i probably will end up buying it


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Yes it will. Microphone adds on more thing that might brake. I've got the version without mic and it's great.




Thanks! I'll order them right away.


----------



## zzhead

HI TO ALL,
I HAVE TWO QUESTIONS
1 WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THIS? (OFFER EXPIRES IN A FEW HOURS)

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/E-MI-shenger-G360-Noise-Isolating-Earbuds-with-mic-Bass-Enhanced-Bass-Boosted-and-Stereo-Surround/1831227_32461663446.html?sdom=101.442.501.0_32461663446

2. WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT MOXPAD (3+6) IEM'S????
THX


----------



## Igor Eisberg

zzhead said:


> HI TO ALL,
> I HAVE TWO QUESTIONS
> 1 WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THIS? (OFFER EXPIRES IN A FEW HOURS)
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/E-MI-shenger-G360-Noise-Isolating-Earbuds-with-mic-Bass-Enhanced-Bass-Boosted-and-Stereo-Surround/1831227_32461663446.html?sdom=101.442.501.0_32461663446


 
  
 Don't let their "sales" fool you. I ordered both G360 and G400 from that seller on "sales" like that, only then I saw their consistent prices on GearBest - $6.39.
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_237712.html
  


ozkan said:


> Hey Igor it would be great if you could convince her to sell Ritmix RF-7650. Head-fiers and I would really appreciate that. It is an amazing player for the price and above. Thank you.


 
  
 I'll see what I can do, she hasn't been online for several days now.


----------



## zzhead

igor eisberg said:


> Don't let their "sales" fool you. I ordered both G360 and G400 from that seller on "sales" like that, only then I saw their consistent prices on GearBest - $6.39.
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_237712.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor Eisberg

> Originally Posted by *zzhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHAA!!....
> TYPICAL CHINESE SCAMMERS
> ...


 
  
 I'm still waiting for them to arrive, will update when I get them.
  
 P.S. Could you turn off the caps lock?...


----------



## zzhead

igor eisberg said:


> I'm still waiting for them to arrive, will update when I get them.
> 
> P.S. Could you turn off the caps lock?...



 


Of couree. Caps off.
thank you again


----------



## Igor Eisberg

ozkan said:


> Hey Igor it would be great if you could convince her to sell Ritmix RF-7650. Head-fiers and I would really appreciate that. It is an amazing player for the price and above. Thank you.


 
  
 I researched a bit on this Ritmix brand. This is a Russian brand, and the products aren't sold in China as far as I can tell. She won't be able to sell it.


----------



## BurntToast12

zzhead said:


> 2. WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT MOXPAD (3+6) IEM'S????
> THX


 
 Moxpad X6 is a great IEM for its price.
 Not sure if it's better than the KZs though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 -
  
 More questions, I'm a bit torn apart between Rock Zircon and KZs here, which one should I buy?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

burnttoast12 said:


> Moxpad X6 is a great IEM for its price.
> Not sure if it's better than the KZs though
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haven't heard ED11 / HDS2 / ED9 Youth / ATE Youth yet, but generally I prefer ROCK Zircon than any of the KZs - in sound quality, signature and build quality.


----------



## Reylaw

@gonomon. For me the upgrade cable is worth it. I have not made a very serious comparison but upon listening to the upgrade cable, it felt clearer and provides a cleaner and more refined sound. Plus, it might be a good choice to have the extra cable in case the cable breaks  

P.S. I don't know why but I cannot quote and reply on my tablet.


----------



## goodluck4u

@BurntToast12 


pastapipo said:


> Will the Non-microphone version be as good as the microphone version? My tablet doesn't accept microphones.
> Where I do like microphones is on earbuds. My current apple earpods lack a microphone, and since I use an android device, they're not going to work.
> Does the Mrice E100 offer android microphone support?
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Although I don't know about its android microphone support in official,  I confirm that the microphone of my Mrice E100A doesn't work at my nexsu7(2012).


----------



## bhazard

Incoming reviews within the next week or two:
  
 Jelly Duox
 Meizu HD50
 Oneplus Icons
  
 Not many reviews on these, so it should help out those who are interested in them.


----------



## Gonomon

reylaw said:


> @gonomon. For me the upgrade cable is worth it. I have not made a very serious comparison but upon listening to the upgrade cable, it felt clearer and provides a cleaner and more refined sound. Plus, it might be a good choice to have the extra cable in case the cable breaks
> 
> P.S. I don't know why but I cannot quote and reply on my tablet.



Do you bought it from Easy Earphone? I think you ordered the cable included version. Do they send 2 cable on that version? Or you just got the upgrade cable as an extra.


----------



## Reylaw

gonomon said:


> Do you bought it from Easy Earphone? I think you ordered the cable included version. Do they send 2 cable on that version? Or you just got the upgrade cable as an extra.


 
 Yes I ordered with cable included. Then I bought the silver upgrade cable for around 16$ as an extra.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

zzhead said:


> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THIS? (OFFER EXPIRES IN A FEW HOURS)
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/E-MI-shenger-G360-Noise-Isolating-Earbuds-with-mic-Bass-Enhanced-Bass-Boosted-and-Stereo-Surround/1831227_32461663446.html?sdom=101.442.501.0_32461663446


 
  
 Alright, so I'm with the Shenger G360 already, listening to some hip-hop, trap, dubstep and some metal. Generally, I can say they sound very good, but not so loud.
 The sound is bassy. There's a lot of sub-bass you can actually feel in your ears. The vocals sound behind the kick drum, not muffled by it.
 The overall sound signature is dark-ish, definitely not flat or bright. Those are pretty good for electronic music. They remind me of Plextone X41M, but with clearer mids and more gentle highs.
 The maximum loudness is slightly disappointing, even with an amplified source it's nowhere near the loudness of the Plextone X41M, ROCK Zircon or KZ ED10.
 I did notice quite a few random distortions here and there, not sure if it's the earphones or my source, but it doesn't seem to happen because of the bass, must be something else.
 Also, you might need to use other tips (wide-bored) if you have issues with the included ones, they don't seem to fit my ears at all, completely no seal. Zircon's tips fixed that.
 On a side note, psytrance sounds especially good with these.
  
 I'm very optimistic about the G400, it should arrive soon and we'll see if it's any better.


----------



## BurntToast12

Takstar Hi1200.

Indonesian forums says they`re pretty good, sound sig seems to be warm and smooth.

Anyone care to try?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

burnttoast12 said:


> Takstar Hi1200.
> 
> Indonesian forums says they`re pretty good, sound sig seems to be warm and smooth.
> 
> Anyone care to try?


 
 Except the housings, all of the cable looks cheaply made. Anyways it's a bit pricy for me at the moment, I already have tons of earphones in transit XD


----------



## rickniel

bhazard said:


> Incoming reviews within the next week or two:
> 
> Jelly Duox
> Meizu HD50
> ...


 
 When do you think you'll have the review for the oneplus icons?
 I'm still in doubt between buying them or the LZ A2.


----------



## sepinho

bhazard said:


> Meizu HD50...


 
 Interesting!


----------



## goodluck4u

burnttoast12 said:


> Takstar Hi1200.
> 
> Indonesian forums says they`re pretty good, sound sig seems to be warm and smooth.
> 
> Anyone care to try?


 
  
 According to an anonymous Japanese, he took its frequency response curve by his HI1200. He said the curve might be similar to that of Piston2.  He guessed two ear phone has a same driver. Unfortunately I don't confirm its fact because I don't have Hi1200 and Piston2.
  
 http://i.imgur.com/jHWD87y.png


----------



## Inszy

burnttoast12 said:


> Takstar Hi1200.
> 
> Indonesian forums says they`re pretty good, sound sig seems to be warm and smooth.
> 
> Anyone care to try?


 
 I use them for one and a half year. Warm and bassy, but overall nice sounding - it's like a better Piston v2. Very comfortable.


----------



## bhazard

burnttoast12 said:


> Takstar Hi1200.
> 
> Indonesian forums says they`re pretty good, sound sig seems to be warm and smooth.
> 
> Anyone care to try?


 
 I tried these awhile ago. Not worth it. Easily surpassed by KZ, Zircons, etc.


----------



## zzhead

igor eisberg said:


> Alright, so I'm with the Shenger G360 already, listening to some hip-hop, trap, dubstep and some metal. Generally, I can say they sound very good, but not so loud.
> The sound is bassy. There's a lot of sub-bass you can actually feel in your ears. The vocals sound behind the kick drum, not muffled by it.
> The overall sound signature is dark-ish, definitely not flat or bright. Those are pretty good for electronic music. They remind me of Plextone X41M, but with clearer mids and more gentle highs.
> The maximum loudness is slightly disappointing, even with an amplified source it's nowhere near the loudness of the Plextone X41M, ROCK Zircon or KZ ED10.
> ...



 


Thnx Igor


----------



## HiFiChris

​   
  
*PaiAudio MR2 and DR1 reviews added, enjoy!*
  

*http://www.head-fi.org/products/3-14-mr2-ba-balanced-armature-headphones-with-two-units-of-moving-iron-new-style-earbud-stage-monitor-earphones/reviews/14767*
*http://www.head-fi.org/products/paiaudio-dr1-single-dynamic-iems-with-replaceable-mmcx-cables/reviews/14770*
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/781399/audio-pai-audio#post_11926956*


----------



## dabotsonline

Cheapest fully-assembled DAC with 24-bit/192kHz optical input, LEDs or screen to show bit-depth and sample rate, and XLR output?

Does anyone know the cheapest DAC with 24-bit/192kHz optical input, LEDs or a screen to show the bit-depth and sample rate, and XLR output?

I have found the XiangSheng DAC-05A, based on the TI PCM1794, for 898 CNY / £90 GBP / $135 USD, excluding delivery and customs fees for the 4kg unit:

https://world.taobao.com/item/21373659126.htm

Strangely, it doesn't seem to be listed on the official Hefei XiangSheng Electronic Co.,Ltd websites, http://www.xshn.com and http://xshn.2.ibw.cc/en .

I also plan to contact them at xshn [at] xshn [dot] com and kt-88 [at] 126 [dot] com to see if the DAC-88A as sold by HIFI EXQUIS ( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/XiangSheng-DAC-88A-USB-SPDIF-Balanced-XLR-I-O-DAC-Double-PCM1794-Flagship-Level-Decoder-HIFI/32291833692.html ) is any different, as it appears to be identical.

I intend to use this in the UK with the Chromecast Audio's optical output, currently limited to 24-bit/192kHz as of the recent firmware update. It's a shame that APKs cannot be installed on the CCA as it would be nice to have Google Cast and AirPlay/DLNA Receiver (PRO) running simultaneously. This can be achieved on the Nexus Player but that and other Android TV devices don't support multi-room audio.


----------



## Podster

reylaw said:


> Yes I ordered with cable included. Then I bought the silver upgrade cable for around 16$ as an extra.


 

 THX Reylaw, I can just order the without cable and add the silver to save a couple Washington's


----------



## BurntToast12

Is KZ LP3 any good?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Found something interesting on Taobao. There's a DIY brand called Sendiy and they have an interesting pair which looks just like Winintone RG-EB601.
 Looks promising but slightly expensive.
  
*Sendiy M2*
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/39166421008.htm

  
 And another DIY brand called Gcdiy with a familiar design.
  
*Gcdiy A2*
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/521393651875.htm

  
 Also, did anybody try *Coolpad C80*? The cable looks exactly like Piston 3's cable.
 http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/520925373497.htm


----------



## DaveLT

Firstly the piston 3 is black secondly the y junction isn't the mic/controls 
Also the connector is beveled on the 3.


----------



## Reylaw

podster said:


> THX Reylaw, I can just order the without cable and add the silver to save a couple Washington's


 

 No problem. The upgrade cable seems sturdy and reliable so you may not need a replacement for a long while. Do let us hear your impressions on them


----------



## Igor Eisberg

davelt said:


> Firstly the piston 3 is black secondly the y junction isn't the mic/controls
> Also the connector is beveled on the 3.


 
 You're right. Still, looks interesting. It seems braided cables on budget earphones aren't that common.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

tom22 said:


> here is a first look/impressions of the dunu titan 3, with more comparisons with the well liked titan 1




Do you have an idea where can I get the silicone fins like the ones that come with Titan 3 separately? I'm eager to try them with my FiiO EX-1.


----------



## DaveLT

igor eisberg said:


> You're right. Still, looks interesting. It seems braided cables on budget earphones aren't that common.


 
 Certainly. But I picked up the hybrid last night and it was a tangled mess. :| Rubber is better at keeping cables from tangling after not looking at them even for a second rofl 
 (After having broke 5-6 flat cable IEMs in 3 months average I am qualified to say they're best avoided)
 It is Kevlar by the way. Kevlar can be mistaken to look like cotton so that's understandable.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

davelt said:


> Certainly. But I picked up the hybrid last night and it was a tangled mess. :| Rubber is better at keeping cables from tangling after not looking at them even for a second rofl
> (After having broke 5-6 flat cable IEMs in 3 months average I am qualified to say they're best avoided)
> It is Kevlar by the way. Kevlar can be mistaken to look like cotton so that's understandable.


 

 Oh flat cables are the worst, even in my reviews I'm dropping points because of flat cables. Yeah, they tangle less, but their durability is awful!
 And I'm still in love with Zircon's cable, and Piston 3's cable of course. I also received the Xiaomi Hybrid yesterday, still unopened... 
  
 EDIT: Just opened them. Damn the Hybrids are crazy XD way better than Piston 3.


----------



## stilleh

igor eisberg said:


> Oh flat cables are the worst, even in my reviews I'm dropping points because of flat cables. Yeah, they tangle less, but their durability is awful!
> And I'm still in love with Zircon's cable, and Piston 3's cable of course. I also received the Xiaomi Hybrid yesterday, still unopened...
> 
> EDIT: Just opened them. Damn the Hybrids are crazy XD way better than Piston 3.


 
  
 So, I´m doing my buisness around work doing anything but working, browsing forums, flashing phones and whatnot... And all of a sudden I see this! 
  
 I laughes out loud and had to post it here


----------



## 1clearhead

*Tingo FL800* are one of those "must have" IEM's......*seriously!*
  
 Travelling to and from work these IEM's are brilliant to the point that it throws you into a 3D experience! The soundstage on these are epic! Better yet, they sound even better AMPED! The details are luscious! They benefit greatly from burn-in, so not to be judged out of the box.
  
 I wonder how they compete with the HAVI B3 Pro 1, since they both benefit hugely from being amped. This IEM shouldn't be sounding this good at the price point I paid for them, an easy 65 RMB. That's around just 10.00 US dollars! I can hear breathing and other instruments that I wont' usually hear with my other IEM's while hearing music.....freaky at times, but true!
  
 OK, no hype......I'll just call it my own personal "super buy" for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 PS. ....buy them and amped them up! No regrets!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

1clearhead said:


> *Tingo FL800* are one of those "must have" IEM's......*seriously!*
> 
> Travelling to and from work these IEM's are brilliant to the point that it throws you into a 3D experience! The soundstage on these are epic! Better yet, they sound even better AMPED! The details are luscious! They benefit greatly from burn-in, so not to be judged out of the box.
> 
> ...




Hmm interesting. 

The detail retrieval might do wonders for trance. How's the bass and sub bass? 

Also what's the best place to buy them?

Tingo also make another IEM called the GX5, I wonder what those are like.


----------



## Podster

lifted andreas said:


> Hmm interesting.
> 
> The detail retrieval might do wonders for trance. How's the bass and sub bass?
> 
> Also what's the best place to buy them?


 

 I've had great luck with AliExpress myself, YMMV
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Original-Tingo-IE-FL800-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-Earbud-Ear-Phone-Headset-Computer-Subwoofer-Custom/32516869432.html


----------



## bhazard

First impressions of the Oneplus Icons are very good. Bass is neutral yet digs pretty deep, great clarity, soundstage. Reminds me of the Titan 1 with less treble spiking. Audiophile tuned signature for sure.


----------



## 1clearhead

lifted andreas said:


> Hmm interesting.
> 
> The detail retrieval might do wonders for trance. How's the bass and sub bass?
> 
> ...


 

 The bass and sub-bass is nicely done.....not lacking, nor overpowering. The balance on these are excellent!
  
 As always, I get them in taobao website, since I live and work in China.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.vzdzBo&id=520061615138&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
  
 You can try Aliexpress.....they also carry them.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Original-Tingo-IE-FL800-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-Earbud-Ear-Phone-Headset-Computer-Subwoofer-Custom/32516869432.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.B0qR41&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_0_79_78_77_82_80_62,searchweb201560_3


----------



## BurntToast12

bhazard said:


> First impressions of the Oneplus Icons are very good. Bass is neutral yet digs pretty deep, great clarity, soundstage. Reminds me of the Titan 1 with less treble spiking. Audiophile tuned signature for sure.




But are they as good as €300 IEMs like the ad suggest though? :v


----------



## Inszy

Tingo FL800? What a ugly fakes. Look at that awful cheap-looking Sennheiser logo


----------



## slowpickr

bhazard said:


> First impressions of the Oneplus Icons are very good. Bass is neutral yet digs pretty deep, great clarity, soundstage. Reminds me of the Titan 1 with less treble spiking. Audiophile tuned signature for sure.


 
  
 How is the fit and isolation?


----------



## 1clearhead

inszy said:


> Tingo FL800? What a ugly fakes. Look at that awful cheap-looking Sennheiser logo


 

 Thank goodness, I'm not buying them for their logo. Pictures can be deceiving.....they really do look nice, housing, wires, and all.


----------



## DaveLT

igor eisberg said:


> Oh flat cables are the worst, even in my reviews I'm dropping points because of flat cables. Yeah, they tangle less, but their durability is awful!
> And I'm still in love with Zircon's cable, and Piston 3's cable of course. I also received the Xiaomi Hybrid yesterday, still unopened...
> 
> EDIT: Just opened them. Damn the Hybrids are crazy XD way better than Piston 3.


 
 I know right! The longest I've ever gone with a flat is 1 year and that's by being very very careful. In the end it still broke.
 My rose gold piston 2.1 lasted me 1 year but it was my fault I broke it by accident :X
  


1clearhead said:


> Thank goodness, I'm not buying them for their logo. Pictures can be deceiving.....they really do look nice, housing, wires, and all.


 
 What about the GX11? Tempting buy but to our eyes we all know it's a UE clone. How they can make it so cheaply sounds weird. It's cheaper than the other unbranded DIY brands yet somehow.


----------



## Inszy

1clearhead said:


> Thank goodness, I'm not buying them for their logo. Pictures can be deceiving.....they really do look nice, housing, wires, and all.


 
 Still fakes...


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> Still fakes...


 
 What's wrong with that if it sounds good?


----------



## Podster

davelt said:


> What's wrong with that if it sounds good?


 

 True and some people have been faking it forever


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> davelt said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with that if it sounds good?
> ...


 


 That's what she said!


----------



## sepinho

dabotsonline said:


> I have found the XiangSheng DAC-05A, based on the TI PCM1794, for 898 CNY / £90 GBP / $135 USD, excluding delivery and customs fees for the 4kg unit...


 
 Interesting find! Isn't XiangSheng the company that OEM's for Maverick Audio?


----------



## Inszy

davelt said:


> What's wrong with that if it sounds good?


 
 Well I don't care if you like fake (stolen) goods, it's your problem, but one of admins gave here a warning - no more fakes, or he's gonna shut this thread. So leave them for yourselves.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

lifted andreas said:


> Hmm interesting.
> 
> The detail retrieval might do wonders for trance. How's the bass and sub bass?
> 
> ...


 
 I got those too, they have a very clear sound and a gentle mid-bass. Not much sub-bass. Very good highs. The main problem with Tingo products is their inconsistency in build and even quality control issues. I got perfectly good GX5 and GX10 but a defective FL800 with the cable loose inside the defective earphone. The cable on my GX5 is not as pictured, but rather has standard splitter and plug, not the nice branded parts as pictured... The cable is a twisted cable, it's really soft and straight, not sure about durability, seems OK. DIY products can be problematic sometimes...
  


stilleh said:


> So, I´m doing my buisness around work doing anything but working, browsing forums, flashing phones and whatnot... And all of a sudden I see this!
> 
> I laughes out loud and had to post it here


 
 Yep, told ye I did my share of things on the net  I guess you have an Xperia device as well.
  


inszy said:


> Well I don't care if you like fake (stolen) goods, it's your problem, but one of admins gave here a warning - no more fakes, or he's gonna shut this thread. So leave them for yourselves.


 
 I have to agree on this one. Tingo has it's own brand logo which can be easily found on GX5, but nowhere to be seen on GX10 or FL800. They should have removed all of Sennheiser's logos and replace them with their own for distinguishability.
 As long as there are Sennheiser's logos all over it, it's by definition a fake.


----------



## chavez

inszy said:


> Well I don't care if you like fake (stolen) goods, it's your problem, but one of admins gave here a warning - no more fakes, or he's gonna shut this thread. So leave them for yourselves.


 
  
 If you dont like them,dont post or ignore posts.If you are butthurt, budget audio lovers aren't.


----------



## Inszy

Admins are. And if they will have "butthurt", then nobody will post here for a long time. So don't be so smart.


----------



## dabotsonline

sepinho said:


> Interesting find! Isn't XiangSheng the company that OEM's for Maverick Audio?


 
  
@JustVisit , a.k.a. Ryan from http://www.mav-audio.com , made a vague reference to a 'manufacturing partner' here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/446764/maverick-audio-dac-amp/150#post_6163930

@weibby , a.k.a. weib on VR-Zone Forums (not sure if I'm allowed to post the link), mentioned communication with Rachel from Grant Fidelity suggesting that XiangSheng are the ODM (design and manufacturing) for Maverick, and the contract manufacturer for Grant Fidelity (design by Grant Fidelity, manufacturing to spec by XiangSheng).

On an unrelated note, does anyone know the DAC and op-amps used in the Denon Professional DN-200WS AirPlay receiver?

http://denonpro.com/products/view/dn-200ws

http://denonpro.com/products/overview/dn-200ws

http://e345eb35efcb99754b1f-525d2f2124a3483dfbd3f17c87329990.r36.cf2.rackcdn.com//1509/documents/DN-200WS-UserGuide-v1.1.pdf


----------



## Gonomon

Just ordered **** Ue. I hope they sound good as mentioned on here.


----------



## redfx

*   xDuoo XD-05*.
 Newest portative DSD/DXD/PCM DAC-HA on AKM4490. Support Windows, MacOS, IOS, Android.
$210! (Store offer coupons: 2/49, 5/149, 9/249)



Official Page.


----------



## Inszy

Very good combo. For me, better than iFi iDSD Nano.
 And we have thread for XD-05 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/789886/xduoo-xd-05-portable-dac-amp-introduction-impressions


----------



## Igor Eisberg

I've done some research and posted a correction on Xiaomi Hybrid thread. I suggest we start calling these earphones by their correct name, and I explain why here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786589/xiaomi-hybrid-iem-thread-piston-successor/375#post_12165614
 Please support renaming of the thread.


----------



## DJScope

hal rockwell said:


> Do you have an idea where can I get the silicone fins like the ones that come with Titan 3 separately? I'm eager to try them with my FiiO EX-1.


 
  
 Vivian said that they don't have any plans of selling them separately, but she said that they can provided that as a "spare part" for customers. So if you do indeed have a DUNU product, I'd suggest getting in contact with Vivian and see if you can get them to send you a pair.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## bhazard

I'm pretty impressed with the Oneplus Icons so far. They really sound excellent, much better than I and many other people would have thought.
  
 Isolation is good, good soundstage, deep digging bass without a midbass hump, very slight to no mid recession, clear treble.... only a bit of "spicy" treble peaking and distortion at times... kind of like the AKG 7XX.
  
 These should get more recognition. They blow away the Xiaomi hybrids so far.


----------



## Koolpep

Guys,
  
 the admins will close this thread if you continue to promote fake products. We had this discussion many times before. This thread is now 1362 pages long, please let it live and refrain from promoting fakes. 
  
 You all know that fake/pirated products can be health hazards, are criminal, are bad for the reputation of the originals and buying them supports this criminal behavior - hence head-fi cannot be seen supporting this. Please respect this and keep this thread clean. Do this stuff via PM if you need to.
  
 Thanks,
 K


----------



## Igor Eisberg

koolpep said:


> Guys,
> 
> the admins will close this thread if you continue to promote fake products. We had this discussion many times before. This thread is now 1362 pages long, please let it live and refrain from promoting fakes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Like I said earlier, you're definitely right!
 Refrain from buying the fakes! But also, refrain from buying the originals. If you think that $800 is a sane price for a piece of cable with 2 tiny drivers attached to them, you must be seriously hurt in the brains. Sennheiser's prices is another type of theft on its own, just like what Beats does.
 Fortunately, we're in the Chinese brands thread, so overpriced pieces of advertised crap shouldn't even land here.
 Have a great day guys!


----------



## Koolpep

igor eisberg said:


> Like I said earlier, you're definitely right!
> Refrain from buying the fakes! But also, refrain from buying the originals. If you think that $800 is a sane price for a piece of cable with 2 tiny drivers attached to they, you must be seriously hurt in the brains. Sennheiser's prices is another type of theft on its own, just like what Beats does.
> Fortunately, we're in the Chinese brands thread, so overpriced pieces of advertised crap shouldn't even land here.
> Have a great day guys!


 

 LOL. I guess it's the same for cars. Why pay a million for a Veyron if you can get 4 wheels and even a trunk in a Toyota.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

koolpep said:


> LOL. I guess it's the same for cars. Why pay a million for a Veyron if you can get 4 wheels and even a trunk in a Toyota.


 
  
 Because Veyron is actually much more expensive to produce. Sennheiser's earphones are just earphones, they are not golden, they can't physically perform significantly better than good budget earphones. Those who say they are much better - it's a "perceived value/quality". They just convince themselves that their $800 were spent wisely.
 With cars it's not always like that, especially if those "4 wheels" don't perform anywhere near the Veyron


----------



## ajaxender

I can see where this will go. Its potentially not pretty. I say, let it go and go back to discussing IEMs from Asian manufacturers that perform beyond their price.


----------



## DaveLT

koolpep said:


> Guys,
> 
> the admins will close this thread if you continue to promote fake products. We had this discussion many times before. This thread is now 1362 pages long, please let it live and refrain from promoting fakes.
> 
> ...



Criminals ... Yea ... Did you know Apple basically does business by art of copying? So in your stance Apple Inc are criminals too? Yay. Illuminati confirmed. 

Also, did you know the beyerdynamic A1 copies the electronics design of the lehmann linear? So .. Criminals too? 

In the 80s the Japanese started out copying but look at where they are today.
KZ started out copying but look at where they are today! If nobody gave KZ a chance dismissing them as mere copies they wouldn't be able to make fantastic 10$ IEMs for all to enjoy. So why not just enjoy it while you can?


ajaxender said:


> I can see where this will go. Its potentially not pretty. I say, let it go and go back to discussing IEMs from Asian manufacturers that perform beyond their price.



But some will eternally have a beef with these products that legitly sound good. They never badged it as a IE800 and ie800 shells are all over anyway. It's not like they ripped them off charging similar prices to a IE800. NOOO. They are asking a very reasonable 13$
When a product is so good that people will copy it's a good product.


----------



## NuckinFutz

ajaxender said:


> I can see where this will go. Its potentially not pretty. I say, let it go and go back to discussing IEMs from Asian manufacturers that perform beyond their price.




+1

Guys leave it before you ruin it for everyone. 

Back on track....


----------



## ajaxender

davelt said:


> But some will eternally have a beef with these products that legitly sound good. They never badged it as a IE800 and ie800 shells are all over anyway. It's not like they ripped them off charging similar prices to a IE800. NOOO. They are asking a very reasonable 13$
> When a product is so good that people will copy it's a good product.


 
  
 That wasn't what I meant - I was referring to the impending argument around the worth of components vs the asking price of the finished product. I know where I stand but no way am I getting into it and nor should anyone else, because its incredibly subjective. 
  
 On the subject of fakes, replicas etc, I don't think its 'good' practice but an understandable one. And I think it needs to be dealt with in a rational manner. In this case I agree that the product in question is using the IE800 shells but in no way is claiming to be equivalent to the IE800, and therefore is straddling the line, not crossing it - as I thought the replica CKR9LTD's did. However too much promotion of products like this is not a good look, and I think they are best left out of this thread *unless* someone bites the bullet, orders a pair and finds them to perform exceptionally well for the price, which is what the thread is all about. 
  
 In any case, its also not something worth getting into arguments about, which as far as I can tell is just about as likely to get the thread locked as any fake products are.


----------



## goodluck4u

The fake problem stacks with Chinese products. When I are browsing at the aliexpress to search interesting earphones, I think that I might be able to lose the code of ethics because it can look normal from finding plenty of fake/DIY models on the site like going into the wheel of chaos.  I don't know about the definition of fake products. For example, if the product is like IE800, it with the logo must be fake. but I don't know whether it ,a.k.a. some of DIY IE800 models like the large ceramic Yinjw/ **** DT2/Tennmak DIY IE800, without the logo is fake or not. However I avoid to confront the critical problems and do not write about those models as long as I can.


----------



## RedTwilight

goodluck4u said:


> The fake problem stacks with Chinese products. When I are browsing at the aliexpress to search interesting earphones, I think that I might be able to lose the code of ethics because it can look normal from finding plenty of fake/DIY models on the site like going into the wheel of chaos.  I don't know about the definition of fake products. For example, if the product is like IE800, it with the logo must be fake. but I don't know whether it ,a.k.a. some of DIY IE800 models like the large ceramic Yinjw/ **** DT2/Tennmak DIY IE800, without the logo is fake or not. However I avoid to confront the critical problems and do not write about those models as long as I can.


 
  
 I feel the same way. However for something like the DT2, they do use the OEM IE800 shell, but looking at it, they have performed enough innovations so that it is clearly distinct from the IE800, down to making ita  dual hybrid (you can tell by peering into the nozzle) and removable MMCX cables. For such a case I would be inclined to call it a DIY as some ingenuity has clearly been involved. The logo is also their own.


----------



## the reckless

bhazard said:


> I'm pretty impressed with the Oneplus Icons so far.


 
 Interesting. Can you compare Oneplus Icon and lz-a2?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

goodluck4u said:


> The fake problem stacks with Chinese products. When I are browsing at the aliexpress to search interesting earphones, I think that I might be able to lose the code of ethics because it can look normal from finding plenty of fake/DIY models on the site like going into the wheel of chaos.  I don't know about the definition of fake products. For example, if the product is like IE800, it with the logo must be fake. but I don't know whether it ,a.k.a. some of DIY IE800 models like the large ceramic Yinjw/ **** DT2/Tennmak DIY IE800, without the logo is fake or not. However I avoid to confront the critical problems and do not write about those models as long as I can.



If the design is similar but the brand (not on the website or the box, I mean the brand logo on the product itself) is different, it's a Replica. In cases like Tingo FL800 - no Tingo branding on the product, it looks exactly like the original IE800 if not looking into tiny details, with Sennheiser's logos, this is a Fake by definition.
YINJW wrote their brand on their earphones, it's a replica, they don't pretend to be Sennheiser's. Same goes for Tennmak. Using another company's design might not be legal under US law, but there's basically nothing wrong with it, similarly as there is nothing wrong with MIUI looking like iOS, or Dakele 3 looking like an iPhone 6, or like the senseless accusations of Apple that Android steals its designs.


----------



## Koolpep

redfx said:


> *   xDuoo XD-05*.
> Newest portative DSD/DXD/PCM DAC-HA on AKM4490. Support Windows, MacOS, IOS, Android.
> $210! (Store offer coupons: 2/49, 5/149, 9/249)
> 
> ...


 

 This is a very interesting DAC/Amp - for the price, it's dangerously well specced. 
  
 Tempting, tempting....


----------



## robvagyok

got another batch of chineese earphones
  

  
 from left to right: AudioSense TX10 -> AuGlamour R1S -> KZ ED10 -> Awei ES-Q9


----------



## rjbell

garcsa said:


> Received mine today from  happyeasybuy03 not registered mail ( postman didn't ask for sign) - but used (visible scratches) and without micro sd card...


 I finally received my xduoo x2 from the same seller which i ordered in October. Mine also scratched up.


----------



## Podster

rjbell said:


> I finally received my xduoo x2 from the same seller which i ordered in October. Mine also scratched up.


 

 This is sad and seller should be reported asap


----------



## happ

koolpep said:


> This is a very interesting DAC/Amp - for the price, it's dangerously well specced.
> 
> Tempting, tempting....


 

 Just got an xDuoo XD-03 DAC / Amp from Penon Audio a few days ago.
 Initial sound impression is excellent for a sub $100 no frills unit.  IMO sounds much better than the NX-2 or Fulla, and can easily drive all the IEMs I currently have.
 It can even drive my 600ohm AKG Sextets to decent level, with both bass and power boost on.
 Downside is it only accepts micro USB input signal, and is a little bigger in size.
  
 Took a chance on the XD-03 based on the one review posted here.  Wonder why this one never caught on...


----------



## HiFiChris

​  
  ​ *My "Tale of three Titans":


Chapter 1:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/14787

Chapter 2:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-3/reviews/14788

 Chapter 3:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-5/reviews/14789*​


----------



## aaDee

Nice update on Head-Fi. Now I dont have to go up to check subscriptions


----------



## HiFiChris

I personally prefer the former design.
  
 Guess I'll have to lern to like the new one though.


----------



## Grayson73

aadee said:


> Nice update on Head-Fi. Now I dont have to go up to check subscriptions


 
 What do you mean?


----------



## CADCAM

Runs like $h!t on Chrome! Switching to IE


----------



## bunis321

Can anyone tell something about Plextone S50?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Running-Sports-Ear-Hook-Headsets-S50-Waterproof-Headphone-Dj-Earphones-For-Mobile-Phone-with-Mic/32468169089.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.31.DuJHGm&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201644_4_79_78_77_82_80_62_61,searchweb201560_1
 Looking for something more comfortable for gym. How these are compared to Moxpad X3/X6 and KZ ATE? At the moment I'm stuck to my Rock Zircon and would be glad to find something with similar sound signature.


----------



## robvagyok

bunis321 said:


> Can anyone tell something about Plextone S50?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Running-Sports-Ear-Hook-Headsets-S50-Waterproof-Headphone-Dj-Earphones-For-Mobile-Phone-with-Mic/32468169089.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.31.DuJHGm&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201644_4_79_78_77_82_80_62_61,searchweb201560_1
> Looking for something more comfortable for gym. How these are compared to Moxpad X3/X6 and KZ ATE? At the moment I'm stuck to my Rock Zircon and would be glad to find something with similar sound signature.



I have both of them, but prefer my ATE better, altough none of them are my favourite in general.
The build quality of the S50 is just downright awful. I hate those stiff cables aswell.
Didn't even bothered burning them in, so have only impressions out of the box, but that's rather mediocre. Won't say they touch the Zircon's which I also own.


----------



## Squalo

rjbell said:


> I finally received my xduoo x2 from the same seller which i ordered in October. Mine also scratched up.


 
 This is becoming a right mess... Have you talked to the seller and received some sort of reply justifying sending out units the seller sourced from the second hand market in China? (Taking him 3 weeks to do.)
  
 Mine is stuck for a week in "shipment transiting from Changchun Customs Group to Changchun Main Distribution Center 2015-12-08". Something completely unrelated I got shipped by that company went through that process in 1 day. (But is stuck at "shipment transiting from Changchun Main Distribution Center to Europe Distribution Center 2015-12-02". 
  
 Seller clearly agree to send by China post registered airmail when placing the order. So time to demand refund soon... 
  
 Today I received the Xiaomi Hybrids I ordered December 1st so no more than 13 days by simple untracked China Post "small packet plus".


----------



## aaDee

grayson73 said:


> What do you mean?


The desktop version is changed a bit. New look to Head-fi.


----------



## Charliemotta

aadee said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean?
> ...


 
 No more search box.  What's up with that?  Not cool at all.  What?


----------



## Mr Trev

charliemotta said:


> No more search box.  What's up with that?  Not cool at all.  What?


 
 just roll over the mag glass. I'll pop open a search window


----------



## amature101

Any chinese earphone sound simliar to shure se846 or jvc fx1200?


----------



## Charliemotta

mr trev said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > No more search box.  What's up with that?  Not cool at all.  What?
> ...


 
 My bad.  Thanks Mr. Trev!


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Anybody's familiar with the brand Tingker? Their products look stunning...
 Official page: https://shop106441235.tw.taobao.com/
  
*Tingker TK200* (Hybrid)
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/45210919357.htm

  
  
*Tingker T100 *(Moving-coil driver)
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/525145626324.htm

  
*Tingker T180 *(BA)
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/525171834177.htm

  
  
*Tingker T200 *(2xBA)
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/525300455162.htm

  
  
*Tingker T300* (3xBA)
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/524991207073.htm


----------



## sososerious

igor eisberg said:


> Anybody's familiar with the brand Tingker? Their products look stunning...
> Official page: https://shop106441235.tw.taobao.com/




T200 and T300 appear to just be multi BA and not hybrid unless I'm missing something? I wont argue they're good looking.

SoSoS


----------



## Igor Eisberg

sososerious said:


> T200 and T300 appear to just be multi BA and not hybrid unless I'm missing something? I wont argue they're good looking.
> 
> SoSoS


 

 Ow you're right, my mistake.
 T200 is dual-BA and T300 is triple-BA. That explains the insane price of these two XD
  
 T200

  
  
 T300


----------



## DJScope

igor eisberg said:


> Anybody's familiar with the brand Tingker? Their products look stunning...
> Official page: https://shop106441235.tw.taobao.com/
> 
> *Tingker TK200* (hybrid)
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/45210919357.htm


 
  
 They look like Iron Rings to me...


----------



## Igor Eisberg

djscope said:


> They look like Iron Rings to me...


 

 Haha you dummy... By the way I did search for  "圈铁耳机" on TaoBao and it gave me a bunch of hybrid earphones, so you're probably right. Since Xiaomi didn't gave their earphones proper international names, they should "suffer the consequences" that people need a short and memorable name to refer to Mi's earphones. It's just natural in the western world...
 Thus, I finally picked these...


----------



## Stepan

Hello guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. I bought KZ ATE based on opinions posted here and love them! The sad thing is I like their sound more than my Bose ie2 and AE2 which cost 10 times more. I am really in love with ATE sound. I also bought Moxpad X6 for their changeable cable, but the sound is awfull, lack of bass and too much treble. Maybe longer burn in is needed, I let them burn in for only about 3 hours.
  
 I would like to ask you for help. I would like to up my IEM game, so I am looking for some over the ear chinese earphones with changeable cable with 40-45USD budget and budget DAP. My actual choice would be FiiO M3 or Newsmy A33. Or is there any better bang for buck DAP in this price range? Thank you for help.


----------



## DJScope

igor eisberg said:


> Haha you dummy... By the way I did search for  "圈铁耳机" on TaoBao and it gave me a bunch of hybrid earphones, so you're probably right. Since Xiaomi didn't gave their earphones proper international names, they should "suffer the consequences" that people need a short and memorable name to refer to Mi's earphones. It's just natural in the western world...
> Thus, I finally picked these...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Better to have a name than nothing at all. I kinda like "Piston" for a couple of reasons; one being that I like cars, and two being that the Piston name was very successful for Xiaomi in Head-Fi so it would be beneficial for them to continue on using that name. Either way, Xiaomi will eventually dub them something clever, they always do.


----------



## DJScope

stepan said:


> Hello guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. I bought KZ ATE based on opinions posted here and love them! The sad thing is I like their sound more than my Bose ie2 and AE2 which cost 10 times more. I am really in love with ATE sound. I also bought Moxpad X6 for their changeable cable, but the sound is awfull, lack of bass and too much treble. Maybe longer burn in is needed, I let them burn in for only about 3 hours.
> 
> I would like to ask you for help. I would like to up my IEM game, so I am looking for some over the ear chinese earphones with changeable cable with 40-45USD budget and budget DAP. My actual choice would be FiiO M3 or Newsmy A33. Or is there any better bang for buck DAP in this price range? Thank you for help.


 
  
 Hey mate,
  
 Welcome and sorry for you wallet.
  
 For a DAP I'd say go for a xDuoo X2.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

What tha...
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/524813842422.htm


----------



## Charliemotta

igor eisberg said:


> What tha...
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/524813842422.htm


 
 Instead of Iron ring now it's Leather ring..


----------



## Stepan

djscope said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Welcome and sorry for you wallet.
> 
> For a DAP I'd say go for a xDuoo X2.


 
 Thank you and thank you for your input 
  
 xDuoo X2 doesn't look as good as M3, but probably it has its own qualities. Otherwise it won't be that much talked about on Head-Fi.
  
 PS. Sorry for my English, I am from Czech Republic and it's not my native language.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

charliemotta said:


> Instead of Iron ring now it's Leather ring..


 
  
 Oooo check out these new Ostry!
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/525111518495.htm


----------



## DJScope

stepan said:


> Thank you and thank you for your input
> 
> xDuoo X2 doesn't look as good as M3, but probably it has its own qualities. Otherwise it won't be that much talked about on Head-Fi.
> 
> PS. Sorry for my English, I am from Czech Republic and it's not my native language.




The X2 outshines even the more expensive FiiOs in sound quality, where it downfall is the UI. It depends on what more important to yourself.


----------



## Charliemotta

igor eisberg said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of Iron ring now it's Leather ring..
> ...


 
 I saw this last week.  Might be decent!


----------



## slowpickr

charliemotta said:


> I saw this last week.  Might be decent!


 
  
 This is good news.  Maybe the KC07 is close to being released (after like years of delay).


----------



## Charliemotta

slowpickr said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this last week.  Might be decent!
> ...


 
 They should call it KC007 cause it's a secret!​


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Any good portable amps besides the NX1? I was not a fan of the interference/static noise that came with it.


----------



## Grayson73

aadee said:


> The desktop version is changed a bit. New look to Head-fi.


 
 I saw that.  Oh, I guess you're saying that the top part stays static so we don't have to scroll up.  Got it.


----------



## squallkiercosa

Hey guys, I have two invites for the Oneplus X, if anyone is interested PM me (they expire in 2 days btw)


----------



## squallkiercosa

Did anyone ordered the Hisenior Audio TD1 in the end? Someone mentioned here and I was thinking between the **** and this one. 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hisenior-Audio-TD1-Universal-Fit-Musician-s-Dynamic-Drivers-Black-Carbon-Fiber-IEMS-Headphone-with/32523911956.html
  
  
 On another note, what about the KZ HDS2?


----------



## Podster

djscope said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Welcome and sorry for you wallet.
> 
> For a DAP I'd say go for a xDuoo X2.


 

 You recommending the scratched or non-scratched version of the X2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jk DJ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wonder how the Moxpad stacks up against the **** UE's as another changeable cable option? I personally have never heard the Mox's but I do have a pair of **** UE's coming with the 4 core silver
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I thought I said I was through ordering iem's week before last)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 While I'm here I just have to post this link because I think this truly is one of the best bargain's out there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/superlux-hd668b-headphones?referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-12-17&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20[A]


----------



## Podster

squallkiercosa said:


> Did anyone ordered the Hisenior Audio TD1 in the end? Someone mentioned here and I was thinking between the **** and this one.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hisenior-Audio-TD1-Universal-Fit-Musician-s-Dynamic-Drivers-Black-Carbon-Fiber-IEMS-Headphone-with/32523911956.html
> 
> ...


 

 HDS2's on there way to me now but not even looked into the Hisenior, they look like they have the cut rate version of Trinity twisted wire though


----------



## DaveLT

podster said:


> You recommending the scratched or non-scratched version of the X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Don't. A source close to me knows they're just badly made poor quality mediocre sounding IEMs. (at least the moxpad x6)


----------



## RedTwilight

stepan said:


> Hello guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. I bought KZ ATE based on opinions posted here and love them! The sad thing is I like their sound more than my Bose ie2 and AE2 which cost 10 times more. I am really in love with ATE sound. I also bought Moxpad X6 for their changeable cable, but the sound is awfull, lack of bass and too much treble. Maybe longer burn in is needed, I let them burn in for only about 3 hours.
> 
> I would like to ask you for help. I would like to up my IEM game, so I am looking for some over the ear chinese earphones with changeable cable with 40-45USD budget and budget DAP. My actual choice would be FiiO M3 or Newsmy A33. Or is there any better bang for buck DAP in this price range? Thank you for help.




Personally I feel that the Fiio M3, while small and cute, does lack power somewhat and sounds a little anemic. Can't fault it for its size and weight though. UI is from Fiio and their experience shows. Even the Xduoo X3 looks a little less refined. 

For iems, maybe the **** UE that goodluck4u pointed out? Reportedly good soundstage and separation on that. 
 Or the **** DT2 with its unfatiguing, slightly middish sound signature. 

Or a Havi B3 Pro 1. You'll never go wrong with it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

igor eisberg said:


> What tha...
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/524813842422.htm


 





 FINALLY someone came up with a secure Standoff!!!  Maybe they should sell the design to Zero Audio? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Those look interesting as hell.
  
 Is there an English translation somewhere Igor? I'd love to see specs on those.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

igor eisberg said:


> What tha...
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/524813842422.htm


 
 Is that flat cable I'm seeing Igor


----------



## HiFiChris

*Inexpensive handmade stuff from Vietnam: the Joinhandmade Jelly Doux

http://www.head-fi.org/products/joinhandmade-jelly-doux/reviews/14798*​  ​   ​ ​


----------



## ozkan

stepan said:


> Hello guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. I bought KZ ATE based on opinions posted here and love them! The sad thing is I like their sound more than my Bose ie2 and AE2 which cost 10 times more. I am really in love with ATE sound. I also bought Moxpad X6 for their changeable cable, but the sound is awfull, lack of bass and too much treble. Maybe longer burn in is needed, I let them burn in for only about 3 hours.
> 
> I would like to ask you for help. I would like to up my IEM game, so I am looking for some over the ear chinese earphones with changeable cable with 40-45USD budget and budget DAP. My actual choice would be FiiO M3 or Newsmy A33. Or is there any better bang for buck DAP in this price range? Thank you for help.


 
  
 Budget DAP: Newsmy A33 
 Budget IEM: Audio Technica Ath IM50


----------



## Igor Eisberg

twinacstacks said:


> FINALLY someone came up with a secure Standoff!!!  Maybe they should sell the design to Zero Audio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 English translation nope, nobody knows them I think.
 Specs? Yep, official site: http://www.aad.com.tw/item/5692346
  


podster said:


> Is that flat cable I'm seeing Igor


 
 Say whaaa? No flat cable!


----------



## Grayson73

I'm looking for something better than the Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR-1000.  So are the Somic MH463 still one of the best buys at around $50?  I saw someone write about the Somic V2 earlier.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> I'm looking for something better than the Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR-1000.  So are the Somic MH463 still one of the best buys at around $50?  I saw someone write about the Somic V2 earlier.




If you're looking for something significantly better than the Pro80's I think you may have to step up in price. Some Somic and Superlux offerings will perform on the same level but be more of sidegrades I'd guess.

Are you looking for closed or open?


----------



## Hisoundfi

hifichris said:


> *Inexpensive handmade stuff from Vietnam: the Joinhandmade Jelly Doux
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/joinhandmade-jelly-doux/reviews/14798*​
> [rule]
> ...


I saw the graph and was like "WHOA"


----------



## HiFiChris

@Hisoundfi
  
 Yep, definitely a bass-heavy consumer sound, which is however well-made for what it is (no unnecessary ground-tone/lower midrange bloom).


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> If you're looking for something significantly better than the Pro80's I think you may have to step up in price. Some Somic and Superlux offerings will perform on the same level but be more of sidegrades I'd guess.
> 
> Are you looking for closed or open?


 
 That's not what I wanted to hear    How much more in price are we talking about here?
  
 I'm open to either; don't need to worry about sound leakage.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear    How much more in price are we talking about here?
> 
> I'm open to either; don't need to worry about sound leakage.




If you're lucky you might enjoy some of the other offerings in the same price range more but I don't think you'll find anything obviously technical better without spending more.

I don't have much experience with closed headphones over $100 (other than auditions) since I prefer open ones. For open the Fidelio X2 would be a significant upgrade, the K7XX also get a lot of praise but I haven't heard them myself (I own only the Q701 and would consider them a significant upgrade as well).

All of these has been available for less than $200 recently.....


----------



## Podster

igor eisberg said:


> English translation nope, nobody knows them I think.
> Specs? Yep, official site: http://www.aad.com.tw/item/5692346
> 
> Say whaaa? No flat cable!


 

 Cool and that is some nice looking leather as well


----------



## wastan

stepan said:


> Hello guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. I bought KZ ATE based on opinions posted here and love them! The sad thing is I like their sound more than my Bose ie2 and AE2 which cost 10 times more. I am really in love with ATE sound. I also bought Moxpad X6 for their changeable cable, but the sound is awfull, lack of bass and too much treble. Maybe longer burn in is needed, I let them burn in for only about 3 hours.
> 
> I would like to ask you for help. I would like to up my IEM game, so I am looking for some over the ear chinese earphones with changeable cable with 40-45USD budget and budget DAP. My actual choice would be FiiO M3 or Newsmy A33. Or is there any better bang for buck DAP in this price range? Thank you for help.


 

I had exactly that reaction to the moxpad x6 with the stock biflange tips. However, if you change those out, the base comes back in admirable quantity, if not quite the clarity of the rock Zircon but way better than my previous mee audio m6. I used the kz foamy tips and the blue swirls before I settled on some homebrew tips cut from some earplugs to achieve a tighter seal. A little experimentation will be very rewarding.


----------



## ForceMajeure

The moxpad x6 don't lack bass at all, you probably don't have a good seal. They have a great subbass, bass is punchy, no muddy midbass , mids are not recessed, high mids can be a bit shouty, treble is ok too, The soundstage width is narrow and instrument separation is average.
 Cable is a bit too long and too springy below the 2way split, also has no chin slider.
 But overall they are very good for ~15 bucks, they have a bigger emphasis in subbass region over the rest of the frequency response which is quite neutral (without taking into account the high mids that can be a bit shouty).
 For the more experienced listener the overall presentation is slightly congested compared to something like Vsonic gr07 level and lacks the same refinement. For the average consumer who want a bit more bass impact they are way more than he could expect at this price point.


----------



## TwinACStacks

[quote="Igor].English translation nope, nobody knows them I think.
Specs? Yep, official site: http://www.aad.com.tw/item/5692346

Say whaaa? No flat cable!


[/quote]


 Anyone else notice that most of the asian manufacturers are now going with the standard 20 to 20 freq. specs just to keep us guessing? Probably to keep us buying looking for that 0 to 100khz phone we all know is out there. 

 TWIN


----------



## BurntToast12

stepan said:


> I also bought Moxpad X6 for their changeable cable, but the sound is awfull, lack of bass and too much treble. Maybe longer burn in is needed, I let them burn in for only about 3 hours.


 
 If there's anything I remember clearly about Moxpad X6, is it's deep and punchy bass.
 The treble can get sharp on certain music though.
 Perhaps you got a bad one?
  
 But then again, I'm speaking from memory, so don't trust this too much.


----------



## Squalo

twinacstacks said:


> Anyone else notice that most of the asian manufacturers are now going with the standard 20 to 20 freq. specs just to keep us guessing? Probably to keep us buying looking for that 0 to 100khz phone we all know is out there.
> 
> TWIN



Well... The Sony MDR-1A is 3Hz to100000 Hz... Not expensive... You really need 2Hz?


----------



## Stepan

forcemajeure said:


> The moxpad x6 don't lack bass at all, you probably don't have a good seal. They have a great subbass, bass is punchy, no muddy midbass , mids are not recessed, high mids can be a bit shouty, treble is ok too, The soundstage width is narrow and instrument separation is average.
> Cable is a bit too long and too springy below the 2way split, also has no chin slider.
> But overall they are very good for ~15 bucks, they have a bigger emphasis in subbass region over the rest of the frequency response which is quite neutral (without taking into account the high mids that can be a bit shouty).
> For the more experienced listener the overall presentation is slightly congested compared to something like Vsonic gr07 level and lacks the same refinement. For the average consumer who want a bit more bass impact they are way more than he could expect at this price point.


 
 Seal shouldn't be the problem, I tried every tip which fits me (KZ foam, standard silicone, turbine silicone, triple flange...) and it still about the same. I'll let them burn in a lot more. If it will not improve, I probably have a defective pair. But I am not planning to throw them away, their low profile is ideal for motorcyclists, fits under helmet just right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 My next pair will be **** UE, I like them from the first time I saw them. Now to decide what color combination... And powered by Newsmy A33 DAP. The response on this thing is too good to be true. I need to try that thing.


----------



## urbach

My simple review on Meizu HD50. solid headphone.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/790491/meizu-hd-50#post_12172805


----------



## goodluck4u

Quote:



stepan said:


> Hello guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. I bought KZ ATE based on opinions posted here and love them! The sad thing is I like their sound more than my Bose ie2 and AE2 which cost 10 times more. I am really in love with ATE sound. I also bought Moxpad X6 for their changeable cable, but the sound is awfull, lack of bass and too much treble. Maybe longer burn in is needed, I let them burn in for only about 3 hours.
> 
> I would like to ask you for help. I would like to up my IEM game, so I am looking for some over the ear chinese earphones with changeable cable with 40-45USD budget and budget DAP. My actual choice would be FiiO M3 or Newsmy A33. Or is there any better bang for buck DAP in this price range? Thank you for help.


 
  
  Quote:


redtwilight said:


> Personally I feel that the Fiio M3, while small and cute, does lack power somewhat and sounds a little anemic. Can't fault it for its size and weight though. UI is from Fiio and their experience shows. Even the Xduoo X3 looks a little less refined.
> 
> For iems, maybe the **** UE that @goodluck4u pointed out? Reportedly good soundstage and separation on that.
> Or the **** DT2 with its unfatiguing, slightly middish sound signature.
> ...


  
 I often use UE with my PC directly.  I have also KZ ATE. As you will see, I write the comparison between ATE and UE. My impression of KZ ATE are easily affected by your environment like one with or without DAC. ATE which connected with my PC sounds flat but it through my DAC (iBasso D1) changes to sound flat to slightly strong bass. ATE tends to match any music as well as UE.  UE is totally better than ATE without bass. And then you might feel  the UE is lighter than ATE. 
  
 UE by burning is more changeable than that of ATE. The early stage of UE might be suspect it is $30 earphone but the UE unveils the character of true UE after more than 30 hours burning in.  
 PS.
 VJJB K4 is coming at home!


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

I received my Havi B3 Pro and LZ A2 today, and tried B3 right out of the box. 
  

  
 I haven't had much time with them yet but I can tell that they sound AMAZING for their price! I used my iPod 7th gen. with Topping NX1 amp.
  
 Some of the artist I listened with them:
 AES Dana
 Easily Embarrassed
 Younger Brother
 Carbon Based Lifeforms
 Entheogenic
 Emancipator
 r.roo
 Explosions in the sky
 Boards of Canada
 Olafur Arnalds
 Nils Frahm
 Chequerboard
 Koan
 Max Richter
 Bonobo
 Tipper
 Four Tet
 DJ Krush
  
 Sub-bass is the only thing they lack in. For music with lots of sub-bass like Psy-Ambient, Psy-Dub music or instrumental hip-hop, this is not the best headphone. But for instrumental chill-out music with not much sub-bass they are extraordinary. It has got a great imaging, deep soundstage, very good instrument separation. All the frequency range is very clear. You can virtually see the music in your head with each instrument at their recorded places.
  
 I have to mention that I don't have much experience with IEMs, I only owned a Xiaomi Piston which I only used for 1 week, and didn't like much. I am comparing them with headphones like Senn Amperior, Senn PX100ii, modded Fostex T50R, Grado SR225ii, AD900...
 I think that they are better than Amperior, PX100ii and even the Grado's which i like a lot, in many ways. They only fall behind in sub-bass department. And maybe the instruments might have had a little more body. But I think that might change with burn-in...
  
  
 I am really excited for paying so little for such a great sound.
 For anyone considering buying them, don't hesitate one second.
 And they haven't burned-in yet...
  
  
 IT'S SOUND QUALITY IS WAAAYYY BEYOND ITS PRICE!
  
 PS: These tips were sent to me by the seller for free, and It had the best sound with them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@goodluck4u Yeah!! B3 for the win. I've been listening to them quite a bit over the last couple weeks and yup, they're awesome. Little bass light for my personal preferences, but that's a minor issue when then they sound as good as they do.


----------



## sepinho

Has anyone heard (of) the Breeze Audio E11 portable amp? It claims to be Class A and to use MUSES opamps. Interesting choice of name too, I wonder what FiiO has to say about that.


----------



## uncola

interesting, I only know of breeze audio as a chinese diy aluminum chassis maker, but lately I've seen that they are making their own pcb/amp designs now.  in all the close up pics of the pcb I can't seem to find the muse opamp, anyone else see it on there?


----------



## TwinACStacks

squalo said:


> Well... The Sony MDR-1A is 3Hz to100000 Hz... Not expensive... You really need 2Hz?


 





 Well yes. I'm really waiting for -10 Hz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As soon as I get my Dog Ear implants.
  








 TWIN


----------



## goodluck4u

Here is a Gallery of VJJB K4. It's a cool design!  The left light is out of work


----------



## DaveLT

uncola said:


> interesting, I only know of breeze audio as a chinese diy aluminum chassis maker, but lately I've seen that they are making their own pcb/amp designs now.  in all the close up pics of the pcb I can't seem to find the muse opamp, anyone else see it on there?


 
 Actually they've been making their own pcb designs for some time now. My AK4490 is a great DAC from them but the gain is way way too high for headphone amp use.


sepinho said:


> Has anyone heard (of) the Breeze Audio E11 portable amp? It claims to be Class A and to use MUSES opamps. Interesting choice of name too, I wonder what FiiO has to say about that.


 
 From what I can make it it is indeed a MUSES opamp and true class A. Look at the simple configuration of the power transistors and just simple bias resistors next to it, nothing else.


----------



## Grayson73

yusufbeyazpinar said:


> I received my Havi B3 Pro and LZ A2 today, and tried B3 right out of the box.


 
  
 You picked a great pairing.  A2 has the best bass quality of any IEM I've ever heard, which will complement the B3 nicely.  It has the bass slam needed for the genres that B3 isn't good at.


----------



## Charliemotta

grayson73 said:


> yusufbeyazpinar said:
> 
> 
> > I received my Havi B3 Pro and LZ A2 today, and tried B3 right out of the box.
> ...


----------



## yusufbeyazpinar

grayson73 said:


> You picked a great pairing.  A2 has the best bass quality of any IEM I've ever heard, which will complement the B3 nicely.  It has the bass slam needed for the genres that B3 isn't good at.


 
 Exactly what i thought after i listened to both.
 They complement each other nicely, and both are amazing earphones.


----------



## peter123

yusufbeyazpinar said:


> Exactly what i thought after i listened to both.
> They complement each other nicely, and both are amazing earphones.




+1, great complementary pairs


----------



## Igor Eisberg

It appears that UiiSii are about to release 2 new interesting models for their new "premium" GT series, I was waiting for a long time for one of them (GT500).
  

 From official page (scroll down): https://yunshidq.taiwan.tmall.com/
  
*UiiSii GT500*
 http://uiisii.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008850187546/pdtl/Wired-earphone/1134658283/Driver-Earphone.htm
  
*UiiSii GT800*
 http://uiisii.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008850187546/pdtl/Wired-earphone/1134638085/Sport-wired-headphones.htm
  
  
 Apparently some sites like amazon already have the GT800, but I wouldn't risk it if I were you. I doubt they have it before the official Tmall store.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Remax RM-720i came in today! I ordered them in blue, but clearly I got something else. That's supposed to be red, but it's closer to pink to my color-blind eyes. Whatev's! :rolleyes: 


​**Swapped out the stock tips right away. They were those standard green w/orange core jobbies that come with seemingly every Chinese earphone.**

OOtb impressions? Popped them in and started listening to "Run the Jewels" (Youtube link) by El-P and Killer Mike.

- Some of the better bass I've heard from a micro dd. Quick, smooth, with good sub-bass extension. Focus is more in the mid-bass but it avoids being bloated. Sweet!

- Mids are pulled back a bit. With the stock tips they're a touch veiled but the wide bores I tossed on open them right up. 

- Treble. Most of the micro dd's I own tend to lean towards the brighter side of things. Those of you that are averse to bright earphones will like these. Treble is pretty relaxed. No sibilance, no harshness. Maybe not a smooth as more expensive earphones, but pretty darn good the for ~20 CAD I paid. More than acceptable.

- I'll have to pick a different album to test soundstage.

- Build quality is great! The cable is one of those extra durable [COLOR=340A00]PU cables. I personally love em. Yeah, they usually have a bit of memory but tangling is a non-issue. Big plus from me here.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=340A00]- The in-line mic is just as large and ridiculous as I was hoping it would be. Those who complain about not being able to tell which button is which will be pretty content. I guarantee it. [/COLOR]

[COLOR=340A00]- Wicked isolation. Well above average! Was doing the dishes while I listened. Could hardly hear anything. [/COLOR]

[COLOR=340A00]- They're a bit hard to drive. Through my HTC One M8, I listen to most earphones at 3-5 out of 15 (15 ticks is full volume). These require 7-8. I'm looking forward to amping them to see how they do.[/COLOR]


Overall they seem to offer up a fairly neutral sound with a welcome boost to the bass. Very relaxed listen. Build quality is solid and the included hard carrying case is fantastic. I'm pretty impressed. Went in with pretty low expectations, came out very happy. I'm definitely going to be reviewing these!

*Edit: These babies have titanium-coated drivers. Shaweeet!*


----------



## CADCAM

Someone here mentioned the DOBOLY Q18 and for 4 bucks I took a chance and ordered them. They sound pretty good... much better than I thought. They only came with one set of tips and in a clear plastic bag but they sound like they should have come in a box with 3 sets of tips. If you need a cheap iem that can be worn over or under I'd say grab them. Clean sound with good low end. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## DaveLT

cadcam said:


> Someone here mentioned the DOBOLY Q18 and for 4 bucks I took a chance and ordered them. They sound pretty good... much better than I thought. They only came with one set of tips and in a clear plastic bag but they sound like they should have come in a box with 3 sets of tips. If you need a cheap iem that can be worn over or under I'd say grab them. Clean sound with good low end. I'm pleasantly surprised.


 
 Yes it's decently clear with a slight bit of sibilance but it's very very good for the money you fork out for one. Fantastic. But the cable and build quality leaves a lot to be desired. At 2$ I bought 2 just because lol.
  
 I got the Cosonic W1 as well (QKZ S6/Tuna S6 as it's also known to have the same drivers as the Doboly Q18) and the sound signature is truly similar but it has slightly veiled mids but the highs have good detail without being harsh.
 The cosonic W1 seals so well that it's also VERY loud lol


----------



## Lifted Andreas

OnePlus Icons are back in stock on UK site. 



Edit: Just ordered the Graphite version.


----------



## dwayniac

I took a chance on this Sense Audio V1 amp almost two years ago and it has served me well. It's a class A amp that has warm,airy characteristics and black background to my ears. It's not very powerful but it drives my Grado 125i & 325 very well. My one critique would that it only has rca jacks.


----------



## Blommen

Guys, I just ordered a pair of **** UE and the bluetooth thingy so I will report back here when they arrive.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

1) *boarseman* are working on on a new model: *boarseman BMBL* which, allegedly, compare to DUNU Titan 5.
 http://tw.taobao.com/item/524165437483.htm

 ETA unknown.
  
 2) Apparently *DZAT* are working on a new model, seems like some kind of Chinese Kickstarter...
 https://izhongchou.taobao.com/dreamdetail.htm?spm=a215p.1596646.2.31.hAPOhe&id=10054917

  
 3) Also, found an interesting brand, called *Lyand*. The manufacturer is Huizhou Lianyun Electronic Technology Co., Ltd.
 Manufacturer's page: http://hzlianyun.en.alibaba.com/
 I especially put my eyes on their best model with active noise cancellation:
  
*Lyand ANC-001*
 http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2015-High-Quality-active-noise-cancelling_60333189169.html



  
  
 I asked an AliExpress seller to try to provide these, I have to try them. o.o


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Those Lyands remind me of Sony


----------



## HiFiChris

igor eisberg said:


> 1) *boarseman* are working on on a new model: *boarseman BMBL* which, allegedly, compare to DUNU Titan 5.
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/524165437483.htm
> 
> ETA unknown.


 

 Bodies look like the Brainwavz M3. If they also sound like the Brainwavz M3, these are really really good IEMs.


----------



## airomjosh

igor eisberg said:


> 1) *boarseman* are working on on a new model: *boarseman BMBL* which, allegedly, compare to DUNU Titan 5.
> http://tw.taobao.com/item/524165437483.htm
> 
> ETA unknown.


 
 To be honest I find the price unrealistic and not competitive. For 980 yuan, I would rather buy the titan T5 which cost only 799 yuan or DN1000 which now cost 840 yuan or a pair of LZ a2.


----------



## DaveLT

airomjosh said:


> To be honest I find the price unrealistic and not competitive. For 980 yuan, I would rather buy the titan T5 which cost only 799 yuan or DN1000 which now cost 840 yuan or a pair of LZ a2.


 
 I think that's because probably of a fake pricing from unscrupulous sellers. Hell the Havi B3 Pro 2 is a lot cheaper than any of these lol.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

davelt said:


> I think that's because probably of a fake pricing from unscrupulous sellers. Hell the Havi B3 Pro 2 is a lot cheaper than any of these lol.


 
  
 Ummm no.
 This is the official store. The price is a placeholder.
 The earphones are going to be released in about a month (spoken to a seller that spoke to them).
  
 BTW, ordered the boarseman CX98S, will let you know if it's really better than CX98 (which is already near perfection).
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Boarseman-CX98S-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Hifi-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-For/32575234501.html


----------



## airomjosh

igor eisberg said:


> Ummm no.
> This is the official store. The price is a placeholder.
> The earphones are going to be released in about a month (spoken to a seller that spoke to them).
> 
> ...


 

 well, if the seller is comparing them to a titan t5, he should probably set the price cheaper than T5. If he will try to sell them above the price of t5, not a good marketing strategy.


----------



## desutruction

Has anyone tried Asus ZenEar S? Haven't found much info


----------



## HiFiChris

Just checked the price... that's ~ $150, which is imho a bit too much if the IEMs are really based on the Brainwavz M3 (or the actual OEM model the M3 are based on which I don't recall atm) but feature just a better cable (M3's cable is a bit louse and springy), although the M3 can indeed compete with the Titan series (imho, of course), though I find the Titans overall slightly better.
 Though, I wouldn't say $150 are overpriced but still worth it if they are like the M3 but with another cable, but compared to the half as cheap M3 it is too much.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Would you all relax? It's not "the seller", it's the manufacturer's store, and it's not a final price it's just a placeholder, you can't order them because they are not released yet.


----------



## zees

HCK now produces their own IEM!
  
*2015 New HCK A2 Dynamically And BA 3 Unit - USD150*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/1825606_32574853976.html
  
*2015 Newest HCK A1 Dynamically And BA Double Unit - USD100*
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-HCK-A1-Dynamically-And-BA-Double-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/1825606_32576911059.html


----------



## DaveLT

igor eisberg said:


> Ummm no.
> This is the official store. The price is a placeholder.
> The earphones are going to be released in about a month (spoken to a seller that spoke to them).
> 
> ...


 
 I said _probably. The site only loaded halfway._
  
  


desutruction said:


> Has anyone tried Asus ZenEar S? Haven't found much info


 
 Don't. Is what I have said after having tested anything from ASUS.


----------



## HiFiChris

​  
*Zorloo ZuperDAC, reviewed:*

*http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac/reviews/14828*​  ​ I really like the super-fast treble.


  ​


----------



## desutruction

I like Asus.
  
 Not expecting much from their earphones or headphones, but I heard 1more is behind the design of the zenears.


----------



## DaveLT

desutruction said:


> I like Asus.
> 
> Not expecting much from their earphones or headphones, but I heard 1more is behind the design of the zenears.


 
 Oh god. If anything it will end up very consumer-ish and dark.


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> Oh god. If anything it will end up very consumer-ish and dark.




Have you heard them?


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> Have you heard them?


 
 I've been following 1More products for some time now. All IEMs and headphones from Xiaomi are effectively from 1more design.


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> I've been following 1More products for some time now. All IEMs and headphones from Xiaomi are effectively from 1more design.




Do you find the Piston 2.0 dark sounding?

I'd also suggest checking out this forums posting guidelines, especially the part about passing judgement on stuff you haven't actually heard yourself.


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> Do you find the Piston 2.0 dark sounding?
> 
> I'd also suggest checking out this forums posting guidelines, especially the part about passing judgement on stuff you haven't actually heard yourself.


 
 Hello, it's in my signature if you can't tell. The Piston 2.0 isn't dark sounding like the Hybrid but it's awfully peaky at 4KHz ( the 2 pairs I have, 1 dead 1 no longer in use) and has bloated bass and recessed mids to a point of sounding quite veiled. Lastly, all 3 generations is not very good on detail including the hybrid.
  
 Lastly the Mi headphones is also by 1more and it's ... Comparing it to a superlux which cost less actually it just loses out on sound quality basically, detail extraction.


----------



## Charliemotta

airomjosh said:


> igor eisberg said:
> 
> 
> > 1) *boarseman* are working on on a new model: *boarseman BMBL* which, allegedly, compare to DUNU Titan 5.
> ...


 
 But I don't yuanna pay that much..   ♫


----------



## goodluck4u

my VJJB K4 now:
When I started to use mine, the K4 sounded in fog. After 25-30hours it burning, the K4 was sounded clear but is growing up.


----------



## jant71

airomjosh said:


> well, if the seller is comparing them to a titan t5, he should probably set the price cheaper than T5. If he will try to sell them above the price of t5, not a good marketing strategy.


 
  
 Well, the translation says compare to T5, EX1000, and Shure(no specific model) so certainly cheaper than the Sony and Shure lol!
  
  
  
 "BMBL is believed to be representative of the latest flagship of high in-ear level!
  
 Voice styles:
  
 Extremely gorgeous high-frequency, extension is very good but not broken sound, Super resolution comparable to tiesaizi, abnormal sound a bit wide of the mark, it is not ear plugs, small low-frequency part of the dive well, elastic rebound speed and neat, voice slightly concave, tri-band connection with smooth, typical musical instruments, partial equilibrium. Can listen to piano, violin, Orchestra, etc, can also size up the preparation. Like friends and the plugs hope buyers don't go and internally about those 200-300 plug compared to strength is not a level, mean nothing! Can compare the style a bit like Titan, 5,exk, Shure models are moving, please don't insult the product and those of a city, a d in comparison!
  
 On sale: not open!"


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm sorry but I heartily disagree with the assessment that the Xiaomi Hybrids are overly Dark. Either you are not getting a proper seal or haven't burnt them in for a long enough period. If you don't believe in Burn in well.... there is your problem.
  
 Yes, OOTB they are quite Dark. Around 60 hours mine went through a RADICAL sonic change and became almost unbearably bright until I rotated tips again from the ones that sounded best on first listen. Now with the Auvio Large in Place, (which I had tried earlier and dismissed for the Stock Larges), and now 228 hours on them, They are VERY good. Not an Audiophile Quality but a very enjoyable listen right up there with the Zircons. But I wouldn't call them Dark.
  
 I'm inclined to think there are HUGE manufacturing differences in MOST of the Chinese earphones within the same Branding.
  
 JMHO yours may vary.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> I'm sorry but I heartily disagree with the assessment that the Xiaomi Hybrids are overly Dark. Either you are not getting a proper seal or haven't burnt them in for a long enough period. If you don't believe in Burn in well.... there is your problem.
> 
> Yes, OOTB they are quite Dark. Around 60 hours mine went through a RADICAL sonic change and became almost unbearably bright until I rotated tips again from the ones that sounded best on first listen. Now with the Auvio Large in Place, (which I had tried earlier and dismissed for the Stock Larges), and now 228 hours on them, They are VERY good. Not an Audiophile Quality but a very enjoyable listen right up there with the Zircons. But I wouldn't call them Dark.
> 
> ...


 
 Come on Twin, radical change @228 hours.  229 or 230, maybe I could believe you...


----------



## DaveLT

I've bought 4 pairs of the same IEMs before and I've never heard any difference between them. That is even a poor quality IEM so how is that a excuse for a 20$ IEM?
Anyway it still sounds dark at 100 hours.


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Come on Twin, radical change @228 hours.  229 or 230, maybe I could believe you...


 





 Around 60 Hours Charlie. KEEP UP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 228 is my current odometer reading.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> If you're lucky you might enjoy some of the other offerings in the same price range more but I don't think you'll find anything obviously technical better without spending more.
> 
> I don't have much experience with closed headphones over $100 (other than auditions) since I prefer open ones. For open the Fidelio X2 would be a significant upgrade, the K7XX also get a lot of praise but I haven't heard them myself (I own only the Q701 and would consider them a significant upgrade as well).
> 
> All of these has been available for less than $200 recently.....


 
  
 Ok, I got the Fidelio X2 for $141 used on Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Ok, I got the Fidelio X2 for $141 used on Amazon Warehouse.




Congratulations! I hope you will enjoy them.


----------



## B4TX

Hy Guys!
  
 Which Chinese IEM is the best under 15$ for Oldschool Rap, Rap Rock,Rock. I want to use it for training and when I go by bus?
  
 Rock Zircon
 Plextone X41M (QKZ???)
 VJJB V1
 KZ-ED9 ?
  
 or anything else?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

b4tx said:


> Hy Guys!
> 
> Which Chinese IEM is the best under 15$ for Oldschool Rap, Rap Rock,Rock. I want to use it for training and when I go by bus?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Plextone X41M is exclusively for bass-heavy music like EDM, Psytrance, Dubstep, etc.
 VJJB V1 isn't very good for anything. It's just 2 tiny identical dynamic drivers. Might as well be one.
 Didn't test KZ-ED9.
 ROCK Zircon will be my pick. I use it daily.


----------



## Podster

igor eisberg said:


> Plextone X41M is exclusively for bass-heavy music like EDM, Psytrance, Dubstep, etc.
> VJJB V1 isn't very good for anything. It's just 2 tiny identical dynamic drivers. Might as well be one.
> Didn't test KZ-ED9.
> ROCK Zircon will be my pick. I use it daily.


 

 Igor, are you serious! I'm not buying any more of your suggestions until you review ED9's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you roll tips to your liking and try both filters. Being a little hard on the VJJ as well


----------



## vapman

Mrice E100 is my preferred. I listen to mostly old school hip hop.
 Earbud though, not IEM. I don't own any budget IEM.


----------



## B4TX

Thanks Guys! I ordered an Awei ES-Q9 and a Rock Zircon.


----------



## goodluck4u

My impression of VJJB V1:
 ・The V1 is good for expression of sound dynamics like vibrato of vocals, guitar performance, piano atmosphere and orchestra. And also
 ・The V1 is also good for listening training of learning languages. 
 ・The V1 depends on your environment in particular of power of DAP, smart phones and Amp. It varies to sound from arch-shaped to flat with enhanced buss.


----------



## osiris1

these look really good. any reviews yet? the FR graphs look quite flat. 
  
 I meant these, from earlier posting:
  
  
  
  HCK now produces their own IEM!
  
*2015 New HCK A2 Dynamically And BA 3 Unit - USD150*
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/1825606_32574853976.html
  
*2015 Newest HCK A1 Dynamically And BA Double Unit - USD100*
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-HCK-A1-Dynamically-And-BA-Double-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/1825606_32576911059.html


----------



## BurntToast12

I found an IEM on a bench inside a park.
 It seems that it's a TDK TH-EC200.
  
Assuming this pair isn't faulty, It's... not really great.
The bass lacks a punch, 
The mids and the treble sounds a bit muffled.
Soundstage is really narrow.
Separation is also pretty bad.
  
Not recommended.
  
 I dun goofed.
 Turns out it was a sealing/dirt issue.
  
 After finishing all my work, I decided to re-test the TDK, a more in depth test this time.
 Now, inspecting the IEM closely, It appears that the wax guard isn't made of metal, it was made out of some kind of cloth. They were dirty.
 It also appears that only wiping it won't clean the cloth. So I clean it up with a cotton bud and alcohol.
 I also tip rolled a bit.
  
 And what do you know, It's not a bad IEM.
 The bass now has a punch, however it's a bit lacking.
 The mids are clear, and it's pretty forward.
 The treble is ok, not too bright, but not dark either. but it's somewhat overshadowed by the mids.
 Soundstage is still rather narrow.
 Seperation is better, but they still sound congested at times.
 the TDK is pretty small and light, plus the shape, they make a pretty comfortable IEM.
  
 So, now it's a pretty good IEM for a 15$ price.
 However, it's still overshadowed by the Xiaomi Piston 3 that dropped to 15$ post Hybrids release,(And to an extent, the KZs/Zircon)
 As the TDK only wins in the mids and the comfort.


----------



## airomjosh

burnttoast12 said:


> I found an IEM on a bench inside a park.
> It seems that it's a TDK TH-EC200.
> 
> Assuming this pair isn't faulty, It's... not really great.
> ...


 
 Assuming that they are not defective, that could probably the reason why you found them sitting on a bench. The owner just left them instead of throwing them in a trash can.


----------



## BurntToast12

airomjosh said:


> Assuming that they are not defective, that could probably the reason why you found them sitting on a bench. The owner just left them instead of throwing them in a trash can.


 





  
 That could be a possibility.
  
 -
  
 Also, have any of you guys tried out the Ostry Turning Tips?
 I want to try them, but I'm confused at the description.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-OS300-Earphone-Turning-Tips-for-Hifi-earphones-KC06A-KC06/932490_32303364780.html
  
OS100: LF less, dental correction Medium
OS200: low volume foot, dental correction stronger
OS300: low-frequency volume, tone correction strong teeth
  
 The heck is "Dental Correction"?
 The heck is "Low Volume Foot"?
 The heck _is _"Strong teeth"?
  
 What is this, a trip to the dentist?


----------



## DaveLT

They probably mean vocals. Just literal translation hard at work.
Foot is silicone in Chinese badly translated. I think


----------



## HiFiChris

osiris1 said:


> these look really good. any reviews yet? the FR graphs look quite flat.
> 
> I meant these, from earlier posting:
> 
> HCK now produces their own IEM!


 

 Take a look at the plots again. 

 The scaling on the Y-axis makes them look that flat at first glance and I bet that these are raw graphs without applied diffuse-field or Harman target.
 Don't seem to be too bassy though.


----------



## DJScope

burnttoast12 said:


> That could be a possibility.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


 
  
 9/10 dentists recommend these!


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> 9/10 dentists recommend these!




+1, I haven't even had the need to see a dentist since I started with them 

On another note these came in today:



After playing around a bit with my favorite tips I like them quite a lot so far.


----------



## mebaali

Got these (bought from Cyber-Monday deals of MP4Nation), this morning.
  

  

  

  
 OOTB with stock tips, liked the sound of Jive. It's gotta be one the few IEMs from my small collection that has pretty much cleanest/tightest bass frequency response for my ears. There is a bit of sparkle's presence there in treble region. Haven't felt them too hot/harsh (yet) but it's slight bit grainy, though (mind you, i am just into first few hours of listening these). Mids seems ok with vocal sounding just about right. Soundstage isn't great but instrument separation was more than decent. Overall, seems a good buy for the price of US$12, I had paid for these.
  
 Audio setup used - Fiio X1 HO as well as in LO, in conjunction with Topping NX1 (LG), Music tested - If These Trees Could Talk, Lymbyc Systym, Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra, Enigma, Deep Forest, Biffy Clyro (all mix of 320 kbps MP3s and 256 kbps AACs)
  
 Haven't done much listening of E10s (will try in the night)


----------



## ajaxender

burnttoast12 said:


> That could be a possibility.
> 
> -
> 
> ...




In the FLC8 thread, Forrest (the creator of the FLC8) was using the phrase "sound of teeth" to describe sibilance, seems there is no equivalent word for it in some other languages. From this it becomes clear that the description of the Ostry tips is a literal translation. Theyre designed to reduce sibilance or sharpness to varying degrees.


----------



## BurntToast12

ajaxender said:


> In the FLC8 thread, Forrest (the creator of the FLC8) was using the phrase "sound of teeth" to describe sibilance, seems there is no equivalent word for it in some other languages. From this it becomes clear that the description of the Ostry tips is a literal translation. Theyre designed to reduce sibilance or sharpness to varying degrees.


 
 I see. Thanks for the tip.
  
 -
  
 I dun goofed at the TDK review.
 It's actually a pretty good IEM.


----------



## B9Scrambler

burnttoast12 said:


> I see. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> -
> 
> ...




I've got a couple different cheapo TDKs and while they're not amazing, they're solid picks. The cable and build and one particular pair is outstanding. Might have to find them and give them a listen today


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here are my reviews of Dunu's Titan 3 and Titan 5. In the end, I still prefer the Titan 1 but the T3 is pretty darn great. T5 just doesn't click for me *shrug*.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-3/reviews/14843
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-5/reviews/14844
  
 Thanks again @nmatheis for the chance to try out these two great earphones.


----------



## desutruction

From the reviews I've read so far, Titan 3 seems like a good RE-400 upgrade


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> +1, I haven't even had the need to see a dentist since I started with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What is it a **** UE?


----------



## Podster

mebaali said:


> Got these (bought from Cyber-Monday deals of MP4Nation), this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They both look nice mebaali and those sweet cases
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might I ask what ic you are using for the X1 LO to NX1?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> What is it a **** UE?




Spot on


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Spot on


 
  
 Great! Looking forward to your review. Any comparison to CKR9? Are they in the same level?


----------



## mebaali

podster said:


> They both look nice mebaali and those sweet cases
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, Mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am using Fiio L16. To my ears, it sounds better than the one provided by Topping (also cable/connector of L16 appears far better in build quality than Topping's)


----------



## HiFiChris

Two new reviews, started listening to those two about two months ago and held them back because I wasn't completely sure about one of them. Now I'm sure about them and they're finally finished and online. 

*Earmax ER610: http://www.head-fi.org/products/earmax-er610/reviews/14845

Earmax ER580: http://www.head-fi.org/products/earmax-er580/reviews/14846*​  ​  ​  ​  ​ Some words on the ER610:

 I know that many of you guys who had them found them garbage. Though I wouldn't really recommend them for music (their tonality is a bit weird), I have to say that their midrange resolution is quite good for the price and they do a solid job with TV/films and audio books.


 The ER580 on the other hand offer really good value and sound for the money. Build quality isn't as perfect as the ER610, but the 580 can compete with the more expensive Logitech UE600 and are even slightly better in some areas. Their only little flaw is that there could be better bass extension. No biggie for the price though, imho.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Great! Looking forward to your review. Any comparison to CKR9? Are they in the same level?




No they're not at that level. They're still very nice though with really deep sub bass, well controlled midbass, forward mids and good treble extension. Initial impression is that they compete with the S500i and vsd3s to be among my favorite sub $50 IEM's.

Regarding the Ostry tips:
Blue = neutral
Red = slightly reduced sibilance and boisted bass.
Black = more reduced sibilance and more boosted bass

This is according to the description. In real life this is my impression:
Blue = neutral
Red = slightly warm
Black = warm


----------



## Gonomon

I was ordered **** UE too, and mine is on the way. I am happy to hear they are forwarded in mid area. I dont like V shaped signatures much .


----------



## peter123

gonomon said:


> I was ordered **** UE too, and mine is on the way. I am happy to hear they are forwarded in mid area. I dont like V shaped signatures much .




Don't worry, these are not v-shaped. The subbass goes deep with great impact though. Bass in general is of good quality. The more I listen to them the more I enjoy them. I don't really believe much in burn in but I do feel that these have changed a bit. I've been trying loads of tips with them though (the included ones didn't work for me at all) so maybe that's why I feel that they've changed.


----------



## Tom22

excuse my tardiness! but i just dodge a silver bullet!
  
 *excuse the lame joke*
  
 but here is my review of the Brainwavz S3!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14847


----------



## RedTwilight

burnttoast12 said:


> That could be a possibility.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hm maybe I should have used the blacks more than the blues to ease my dental issues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


peter123 said:


> +1, I haven't even had the need to see a dentist since I started with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow they really are pretty. Was going to ask for impressions until i saw that you gave some in the below post lol. How about 'intangibles' like soundstage and imaging? On a scale of 1 to Havi.
  


peter123 said:


> No they're not at that level. They're still very nice though with really deep sub bass, well controlled midbass, forward mids and good treble extension. Initial impression is that they compete with the S500i and vsd3s to be among my favorite sub $50 IEM's.
> 
> Regarding the Ostry tips:
> Blue = neutral
> ...


 
  
 It's not just sibilance, the tips also reduce treble peaks via passive damping. I found the Duke excessively bright to my ears but using the Ostry blacks made them rather nice to listen to. I don't think the bass is actually boosted, but more like they become more prominent due to reduced treble.


----------



## BurntToast12

Musa SP1
 I can't find a single info on this earbud.
  
 It garnered quite a lot of love on Indonesian forums, And there are quite a lot of seller on Indonesia.
 One of my favourite reviewer says that he prefered the SP1 than the VE Monk.
 Quite a bold statement.
  
 So, have any of you guys tried this?
  
 There's also a new model called the SP2, it's brighter and more detailed according to some sources.


----------



## B9Scrambler

BurntToast12 That's a nice looking bud. Would definitely be interested in learning more about those. Thanks for posting about them


----------



## goodluck4u

Brief impression of VJJB K4:
Now it is after burning to spend more than 50 hours. It tends to have strong buss and deep soundstage although the K4 does not have high resolution and wide soundstage. I guess it is a good complement to KZ ED9.


----------



## DJScope

burnttoast12 said:


> Musa SP1
> I can't find a single info on this earbud.
> 
> It garnered quite a lot of love on Indonesian forums, And there are quite a lot of seller on Indonesia.
> ...


 
  
 This looks like an exact copy of the VE moulds.


----------



## BurntToast12

djscope said:


> This looks like an exact copy of the VE moulds.


 
 Actually, the VE mould is a standard stock earbud moulds.
 My Nokia earbud has the same body.


----------



## bhazard

REMAX RM-600M  
 Dual BA for $29????????? Anyone heard these yet?


----------



## BurntToast12

bhazard said:


> REMAX RM-600M
> 
> 
> Dual BA for $29????????? Anyone heard these yet?




Nope. Never heard of Remax either.
Enlighten me please?


----------



## DJScope

burnttoast12 said:


> Actually, the VE mould is a standard stock earbud moulds.
> My Nokia earbud has the same body.


 
  
 Ahh ok. I thought they looked familiar.


----------



## goodluck4u

bhazard said:


> REMAX RM-600M
> Dual BA for $29????????? Anyone heard these yet?


 
  
 I hear about the product from Japanese anonymous in Japanese BBS.  
  
 He said "Remax 600Mってのはheavenシリーズの音色に近いんだが俺はheaven4より上だと思ってる " → Remax 600M is near the sound of the heaven series and I believe it is superior to heaven4.
  
 I don't know about the FACT. 
  
 Fortunately I have remax 533, The earphone is low isolation and a little bit good vocal. I guess other is better than it.


----------



## joamlt22

burnttoast12 said:


> Nope. Never heard of Remax either.
> Enlighten me please?


 
 I do.
  
 Remax is a hong kong based, mobile accessories company. 
www.i*remax*.*hk*
  
 Also, they are one of the fiercest competitors to ROCK. makers of the rock zircons. 
 http://rockphone.hk/

 They make pretty high quality mobile accessories and the quality is only gonna get better. 
 Good reviews of any of their earphones would probably skyrocket their market share. 
  
 BTW do check out their latest editions


----------



## Inszy

bhazard said:


> REMAX RM-600M
> Dual BA for $29????????? Anyone heard these yet?


 
 A frequency response graph looks really bad...


----------



## anticute

I've got Remax 720i on the way. I know @B9Scrambler mentioned them a while back, saying he would review them..


----------



## Snuffelkees

joamlt22 said:


> I do.
> 
> Remax is a hong kong based, mobile accessories company.
> www.i*remax*.*hk*
> ...


 
  
 always like how those companies like to say 'hong kong based' while they're just on paper. both remax and rock are Shenzhen companies. but HK based sounds better i guess


----------



## joamlt22

snuffelkees said:


> always like how those companies like to say 'hong kong based' while they're just on paper. both remax and rock are Shenzhen companies. but HK based sounds better i guess




Haha, really? I thought their factories were in shenzen... Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## peter123

redtwilight said:


> Hm maybe I should have used the blacks more than the blues to ease my dental issues...
> 
> 
> Wow they really are pretty. Was going to ask for impressions until i saw that you gave some in the below post lol. How about 'intangibles' like soundstage and imaging? On a scale of 1 to Havi.
> ...




I won't be able to do a direct comparison between the **** IE and the B3 until after Christmas but without being to specific I can say that it's not too far away in soundstage width but more so in depth and imaging (although they're far from bad).

I agree on the Ostry tips, when I said "warm" it was an attempt to communicate what you just said better


----------



## BurntToast12

goodluck4u said:


> I hear about the product from Japanese anonymous in Japanese BBS.
> 
> He said "Remax 600Mってのはheavenシリーズの音色に近いんだが俺はheaven4より上だと思ってる " → Remax 600M is near the sound of the heaven series and I believe it is superior to heaven4.
> 
> ...


 
 Heaven 4?
 Like, the Final Audio Heaven 4?
 Seriously?


----------



## goodluck4u

burnttoast12 said:


> Heaven 4?
> Like, the Final Audio Heaven 4?
> Seriously?




yes. I understand it is. He was saying sometimes the worth of the earphone from a few months before that remark. I guess it is his true thought. There might be a explorer like Igor in Japan. Because I saw a same name of Japanese in many feedbacks of chinese earphones of the aliexpress. I guess the remark is from him. In addtion. Although it was in anonymous BBS, it might be hard to understand true or false information.


----------



## BurntToast12

goodluck4u said:


> yes. I understand it is. He was saying sometimes the worth of the earphone from a few months before that remark. I guess it is his true thought. There might be a explorer like Igor in Japan. Because I saw a same name of Japanese in many feedbacks of chinese earphones of the aliexpress. I guess the remark is from him. In addtion. Although it was in anonymous BBS, it might be hard to understand true or false information.


 
 What about the later Remax earphones though?
 Like the RM-720 or the RM-690?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

burnttoast12 said:


> What about the later Remax earphones though?
> Like the RM-720 or the RM-690?


 
  
 Got Remax RM-565i, RM-575, RM-701 and RM-720i right here in my drawer, unopened yet. I'll let you know my thoughts when I get to them, I'm still reviewing all of my Plextones.


----------



## B9Scrambler

burnttoast12 said:


> What about the later Remax earphones though?
> Like the RM-720 or the RM-690?




The 720i is a great earphone. When it comes to sound they do a ton more right then wrong. They're fairly neutral with a mild bass boost, have a really spacious soundstage. and very clean, smooth mids. Treble could be better extended but I think as-is a lot of people here would really enjoy them. My favorite part is how receptive to eqing they are. You can easily change the signature with minor adjustments.

The only thing I would fault them for at the moment is the inline mic. It's huge. Not heavy or anything, but is always omnipresent. I do like that it takes the place of the y-split meaning there are less failure points, and it's fully relieved!

I've been spending most of my time with the Havi B3 Pro 1 prepping for review so I haven't spent as much time as I've wanted with the 720, but from what I've heard they're a really well executed microdriver earphone.


----------



## Inszy

burnttoast12 said:


> Heaven 4?
> Like, the Final Audio Heaven 4?
> Seriously?


 

 Probably yes - only if you still believe in Santa Clause


----------



## BurntToast12

inszy said:


> Probably yes - only if you still believe in Santa Clause


 
 Hey, Miracles happen.
 There are ton of examples, Like Superluxes, the Havi, DUNUs, KZs, ETC.


----------



## TwinACStacks

What can anyone tell me about these:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset/32471606825.html
  
 Are they just another take on the **** K3003 only without filters, or something different?
  








 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

burnttoast12 said:


> Hey, Miracles happen.
> There are ton of examples, Like Superluxes, the Havi, DUNUs, KZs, ETC.


 

 No, you wrong. Superlux aren't on the same level like Sennheiser HD650, Havi aren't as good as Shure Se535, Dunu aren't cheap, KZ are good, but for the their price and not even near to the best earphones for $150-$200.
  
 Yes, you can buy something good for few bucks, and you can get garbage for $100 or $200, but get real and stop hyping yourself.


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> No, you wrong. Superlux aren't on the same level like Sennheiser HD650, Havi aren't as good as Shure Se535, Dunu aren't cheap, KZ are good, but for the their price and not even near to the best earphones for $150-$200.
> 
> Yes, you can buy something good for few bucks, and you can get garbage for $100 or $200, but get real and stop hyping yourself.


 
 You are wrong. Just plain wrong.


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> No, you wrong. Superlux aren't on the same level like Sennheiser HD650, Havi aren't as good as Shure Se535, Dunu aren't cheap, KZ are good, but for the their price and not even near to the best earphones for $150-$200.
> 
> Yes, you can buy something good for few bucks, and you can get garbage for $100 or $200, but get real and stop hyping yourself.


 

 Inszy, you are entitled to your opinion but there is no need to insult anyone. You are not comparing apples to apples on any of these comparisons but saying many are wrong is wrong! Superlux 668B's, Havi B3 Pro 1's and even a large majority of KZ punch way above their price points and depending on what's feeding some of these bargain pieces can take down or at least equal many a big rig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Merry Christmas Inszy


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> What can anyone tell me about these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset/32471606825.html
> 
> ...


 

 Uh, their iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 LOL
  
 Merry Christmas Twin


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Uh, their iem's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Thanx Podster. I will file that info for later use.
  
 Same wishes to You and your loved ones.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, their iem's
> ...


 
 You'll forget.


----------



## Inszy

davelt said:


> You are wrong. Just plain wrong.


 
  
 Am I? Really?
 If someone told you, that you can take for free any headphones under $400 and any earphones under $200, you gonna say "Great! One pair of Superlux and one pair of KZ please"?
 No, you don't, because it's a lie.
  


podster said:


> Inszy, you are entitled to your opinion but there is no need to insult anyone. You are not comparing apples to apples on any of these comparisons but saying many are wrong is wrong! Superlux 668B's, Havi B3 Pro 1's and even a large majority of KZ punch way above their price points and depending on what's feeding some of these bargain pieces can take down or at least equal many a big rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where you see any insult?
 And definetly I compare apples to apples. One are cheap, one are not, and that's it. Throw away their prices, and then come back and say, that those cheap are on the same level or maybe even better. It's not gonna be easy, isn't it?
 Of course if you gonna take sq for a dolar, those chinese products can be much more profitable. But overall and objectively, they aren't better. Like a Fiat Punto isn't better then Mercedes GLC.
 I know that a lot of Head-Fi members are overhyped about almost any cheap stuff and you can read here silly things, like "Superlux HD381F are on the same level like Westone UM3x" etc., but you shouldent say, that being more sober are something wrong.
  
 And Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> Am I? Really?
> If someone told you, that you can take for free any headphones under $400 and any earphones under $200, you gonna say "Great! One pair of Superlux and one pair of KZ please"?
> No, you don't, because it's a lie.
> 
> ...


 

 Like I said we are not talking apples to apples here and you kind of proved what I'm trying to convey with the dollar caps you gave Dave here. Even looking at it as bang for buck you would be hard pressed to find another full size can that can take out those Superlux's for $29! Are they AKG 7XX's no, but for 10% of the AKG cost they absolutely destroy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's one for you, and it always comes down to prices. How much better do you think an AK100MK2/Mojo and K10's ($2700 - $3K) would be than say an X3ii/E17K and Havi B3's ($410 - $425)? They are apples to apples as far as being DAC based portable DAP system's, we all know that everything may be superior on the $3K system but is the AK system $2200 better? Here we are back at return on investment, what one can afford and subjectivity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I contend the $425 system does an excellent job and may be all some can afford and still have an awesome portable music system and if that is all one can afford they should not be made to feel bad about what they have as opposed to having a TOTL portable rig. This industry is moving so fast you may be surprised just how close some of the cheap gears you mention can come to the high dollar rigs, same goes for home rigs as one can assemble an awesome sounding rig for $5K and we have not even started talking about synergy, do you think there may be some over hype in the TOTL rigs out there? Just saying there is something/s good for everyone


----------



## DaveLT

podster said:


> Like I said we are not talking apples to apples here and you kind of proved what I'm trying to convey with the dollar caps you gave Dave here. Even looking at it as bang for buck you would be hard pressed to find another full size can that can take out those Superlux's for $29! Are they AKG 7XX's no, but for 10% of the AKG cost they absolutely destroy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Exactly and it's not like I have never HEARD a expensive headphone before, I did and I am absolutely underwhelmed for how much it costs and what I'm getting.
 I just can't afford the expensive ones and I DOUBT a HD598 is 5x better either (It isn't. I think the HD668B is better.) 
  
 Lastly, Havi B3s while being 50$ don't even need to be compared to a 535. A 535 simply doesn't have enough detail for what it costs. No worries. I tried on an IM70 and found while it was fairly great I actually FOUND it doesn't have tip top detail.


----------



## Wokei

inszy said:


> Am I? Really?
> If someone told you, that you can take for free any headphones under $400 and any earphones under $200, you gonna say "Great! One pair of Superlux and one pair of KZ please"?
> No, you don't, because it's a lie.


 
  
 No ....you are wrong ...
  
 Me rather would say ...Yes please thank you very much ....rather take the cash 600$.....LOL
  
 Merry Xmas ......its a hobby .....its SUPPosed to be fun .....right ?


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> No ....you are wrong ...
> 
> Me rather would say ...Yes please thank you very much ....rather take the cash 600$.....LOL
> 
> Merry Xmas ......its a hobby .....its SUPPosed to be fun .....right ?


 
 See, I bet he loves his rig to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Happy Holidays Honorable Gif Master


----------



## DaveLT

I have the ideal response for inszy.


----------



## Inszy

@Wokei - probably yes. But I prefer when music is fun, not process of buying another cheap headphones etc.
 But two year ago I was jumping from one hype train to another and I know, that it can be fun (and painfull for a wallet...).
  
 Quote:


podster said:


> Even looking at it as bang for buck you would be hard pressed to find another full size can that can take out those Superlux's for $29! Are they AKG 7XX's no, but for 10% of the AKG cost they absolutely destroy


 
 So AKG are better, and that's it. But I hear here, that it's a lie and I'm wrong...
 You must pay 10x more money for 1/10 better sound, but for one person it's good deal, for second it's not. How many people do you know, who like they earbuds for $1? This is bang for buck - they play music for $1, so they are better then Superlux? It's the same logic.
  
 @DaveLT, I really don't see nothing special in Havi B1 (and I was one of first two-three people here who got them). Roll-off on both ends and a lots of harmonic distortion. If someone like them it's ok, but I would never pay for them $100 or so.
 And I'm not only one, who don't like them beacuse of their flaws, so please, don't try to argue about them, it's not necessary.


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> So AKG are better, and that's it. But I hear here, that it's a lie and I'm wrong...
> You must pay 10x more money for 1/10 better sound, but for one person it's good deal, for second it's not. How many people do you know, who like they earbuds for $1? This is bang for buck - they play music for $1, so they are better then Superlux? It's the same logic.
> 
> @DaveLT, I really don't see nothing special in Havi B1 (and I was one of first two-three people here who got them). Roll-off on both ends and a lots of harmonic distortion. If someone like them it's ok, but I would never pay for them $100 or so.
> And I'm not only one, who don't like them beacuse of their flaws, so please, don't try to argue about them, it's not necessary.


 
 You are the minority mate. Also, it's not a poll it's dictatorship.


----------



## Inszy

And I don't care


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> And I don't care


 
 Go somewhere far away and ramble on about your dislike of all chinese IEMs and headphones or whatever.
  
 We'll be here on earth enjoying them. That's right _earth._
  
_Oh wait._


----------



## Inszy

So I must throw away my xDuoo, Takstars, Don Scorpio, Somic etc. because you don't like truth?


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> So AKG are better, and that's it. But I hear here, that it's a lie and I'm wrong...
> You must pay 10x more money for 1/10 better sound, but for one person it's good deal, for second it's not. How many people do you know, who like they earbuds for $1? This is bang for buck - they play music for $1, so they are better then Superlux? It's the same logic.
> 
> @DaveLT, I really don't see nothing special in Havi B1 (and I was one of first two-three people here who got them). Roll-off on both ends and a lots of harmonic distortion. If someone like them it's ok, but I would never pay for them $100 or so.
> And I'm not only one, who don't like them beacuse of their flaws, so please, don't try to argue about them, it's not necessary.


 

 It's OK itszy, you are like everyone else entitled to your opinion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So what is your end solution for a portable rig? Just curious since we now know what you don't like


----------



## Inszy

Look below my posts 
  
 And it's not my opinion - it's you who claim, that AKG are better then Superlux


----------



## Turkleton

twinacstacks said:


> What can anyone tell me about these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset/32471606825.html
> 
> ...




And pretty cheap too! I'm currently thinking whether I should get the V2Mix4s or the AS20s... 

Shenzen HCK keeps upping and dropping the prices(35-60) and EasyEarphones pretty much hovers around 38-40

Does anyone know if Ali will have a year end sale?


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> Look below my posts
> 
> And it's not my opinion - it's you who claim, that AKG are better then Superlux


 
  
 Did we?


----------



## Wokei

Spare a thought for your love ones and do think about others who are unfortunate instead of all this bickering ....
  
*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY *
  
*Peace out ....HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO*


----------



## bhazard

Tis the season guys. It's all about audio love here.

Inszy is right that if someone gifted me a more expensive item with no cost to me, I'd prefer it on resale alone.

But....

If I were paying with my own money, there are far better values available than most expensive commercially marketed options available. If your product is marketed in an audiophile magazine, I already distrust it without independent testing.

You choose on how you want to enjoy the hobby.

Until I can build my own headphone like I built my own speakers and sub, it all pales in comparison anyway


----------



## Trapok

inszy said:


> So AKG are better, and that's it. But I hear here, that it's a lie and I'm wrong...
> You must pay 10x more money for 1/10 better sound, but for one person it's good deal, for second it's not. How many people do you know, who like they earbuds for $1? This is bang for buck - they play music for $1, so they are better then Superlux? It's the same logic.
> 
> @DaveLT, I really don't see nothing special in Havi B1 (and I was one of first two-three people here who got them). Roll-off on both ends and a lots of harmonic distortion. If someone like them it's ok, but I would never pay for them $100 or so.
> And I'm not only one, who don't like them beacuse of their flaws, so please, don't try to argue about them, it's not necessary.


Not for 1$ but for 5$ you have the Monk  , try it and come back telling us how worth it is?


----------



## Podster

trapok said:


> Not for 1$ but for 5$ you have the Monk  , try it and come back telling us how worth it is?


 

 Forget it, if it's not in itszy's signature it's all mediocre at best
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please note that all the gears in my profile are the best thing since sliced bread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my opinion and you know what they say about those
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Remember what Red Skelton always said at the end of his Christmas special, Merry Christmas to all and may God Bless


----------



## Inszy

davelt said:


> Did we?


 
 Not you.
 You probably don't understand what we are talking. It's not about value per dolar.
  


trapok said:


> Not for 1$ but for 5$ you have the Monk  , try it and come back telling us how worth it is?


 
 This one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

   
 Quote:


podster said:


> Forget it, if it's not in itszy's signature it's all mediocre at best


 
 I have money only for mediocre at best, sorry


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dudes.....please, just chill.


----------



## Trapok

inszy said:


> Not you.
> You probably don't understand what we are talking. It's not about value per dolar.
> 
> This one?


Yes,this one, how do you think about it for $5?


----------



## Inszy

Very nice. Only earbuds I need.


----------



## Out7p

I got my pair of KZ ATE S model through today (not sure if someone has written about it)
  
 I'm quite sad to see that the cable is not removable on it, which I expected and the picture from the listing also showed. The last section of wire which goes around your ear is now a very stiff plastic that stays in shape when bent, which is not super comfortable. A little bit disappointed with that to be honest.
  
 On the plus though, the headphones sound good, I prefer them to the HSD1's.
  
 EDIT: I just re-read the listing and if I had actually scrolled down then I would have seen that they had a different cable design. My mistake.


----------



## xZ3ROx

out7p said:


> I got my pair of KZ ATE S model through today (not sure if someone has written about it)
> 
> I'm quite sad to see that the cable is not removable on it, which I expected and the picture from the listing also showed. The last section of wire which goes around your ear is now a very stiff plastic that stays in shape when bent, which is not super comfortable. A little bit disappointed with that to be honest.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the KZ-ATE but not the S. I dont know if any different but they sound pretty darn good. Mine dont have the stiff plastic you are talking about but also cannot remove the cable. I got them with a mic and now I dont know why I did. Nonetheless, good bang for buck!


----------



## jared basshead

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32554156052.html

Has anyone tried this? To be honest I just want the wallet case so I'm curious if anyone bought this. 
I'm sucker for cases.


----------



## Skullophile

The **** k3k is supposed to be better than Urbanfun granvela and a few other mid range HIEM's.
Not sure how it stacks up against TOTL hybrids. Run a search for
**** K3003 in this thread and you'll find a lot of praise for it. If you buy it make sure you buy the right seller,
someone posted links to it a couple of months ago. I thought I saw the one with the black cable on Ali from Easy headphones ltd


----------



## anticute

Merry xmas people!
  
 So what are your best finds this year?
  
 Personally, I've been a bit out of the game lately, but KZ ED9 and Sony MH1C (except for the cable, I really need to find a good way to mod it...) have been pretty nice so far. Can't wait to get my hands on the KZ HDS1 and a few others.. Also pretty interested in what people will think about the **** UE. Hopefully 2016 will bring us more Chinese budget goodness


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> Merry xmas people!
> 
> So what are your best finds this year?


 
  
 I'll bite. These are my top 5. Not to be mistaken with my favorites, except for the FXH30 which are my #1 earphone this year, hands down;
  
*JVC HA-FXH30 *- Best micro driver earphone I've listened to....period.
*VE Monk* - How these are as inexpensive as they are is beyond me. Oh wait, a gateway drug to the real meat of the VE lineup....rrrright.
*AUSDOM M05* - I'm not big into full-sized cans, or wireless, but these are really, really nice, especially with some eqing.
*Shure SE215 DIY *- Fakes aren't welcome here, but for the 30 bucks paid these are a steal. They really do nothing wrong at this price, and a whole lot right (build quality, sound, accessories, etc.). I wish they're weren't blatant fakes so I could actually talk about them...
*Remax RM-720i* - These I'm putting up here cautiously. I haven't spent a ton of time with them, but so far I've been nothing but impressed.
  
 And there we have it.


----------



## BurntToast12

jared basshead said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32554156052.html
> 
> Has anyone tried this? To be honest I just want the wallet case so I'm curious if anyone bought this.
> I'm sucker for cases.




I heard the **** K3000K is pretty good.

There`s quite a lot of fans of them in this thread.


----------



## BurntToast12

anticute said:


> So what are your best finds this year?




I didn‘t buy a whole lot of headphones this year.

Probably
Havi B3 Pro 1 - dbE Acoustics PR30 Rev III - TDK TH-EC300 - Vsonic GR02 (Lost :c)


----------



## andione1983

Has anyone tried some of these good cheap headphones such as KZ Ed11 ed9, rock Zircons etc... And compared to high end brand name products how do they compare out of curiosity? 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinACStacks

Inszy, the real purpose behind buying all these inexpensive earphones, (I call < $50 USD inexpensive), is to find THE HOLY GRAIL GIANT KILLER. Somewhere somehow it is going to happen. Sure, I have a Drawer full of El Cheapos that frankly, aren't that impressive. THEN I've found several That Punch FAR Beyond their price points into the stratosphere of IEMS.
  
 JUST OFF the top of my Head: The Puro IEM500, Carbo Tenore, Bette 10mm, and a Neutral Reference Carot One Tittas.
  
 Any These can compete and hang with many world Class earphones. There are Others.
  
 That is part of this hobby. No need to be a Hater. JMHO
  
 BTW: Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Scrambler, Didn't I read somewhere that you have a review of the One Plus Icons in the queve somewhere?
  
 Please post it ASAP.
  
 I hate disappointments.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> Scrambler, Didn't I read somewhere that you have a review of the One Plus Icons in the queve somewhere?
> 
> Please post it ASAP.
> 
> ...


 

 BTW: I ordered a Pair of the 1More Hybrids to compare to the Xiaomi Hybrids. I'm curious why they cost almost 3x as much.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

burnttoast12 said:


> I didn‘t buy a whole lot of headphones this year.
> 
> Probably
> Havi B3 Pro 1 - dbE Acoustics PR30 Rev III - TDK TH-EC300 - Vsonic GR02 (Lost :c)


 
 if you were in the U.S. I'd sell you my GR02. I don't listen to them anymore. The sound is way too harsh for my ears.


----------



## BurntToast12

Have any of you guys tried Soundmagic P11S? 
 I can't find any good reviews on it.


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Inszy, the real purpose behind buying all these inexpensive earphones, (I call < $50 USD inexpensive), is to find THE HOLY GRAIL GIANT KILLER. Somewhere somehow it is going to happen. Sure, I have a Drawer full of El Cheapos that frankly, aren't that impressive. THEN I've found several That Punch FAR Beyond their price points into the stratosphere of IEMS.
> 
> JUST OFF the top of my Head: The Puro IEM500, Carbo Tenore, Bette 10mm, and a Neutral Reference Carot One Tittas.
> 
> ...


 
 I wasn't aware someone else bought a Bette 10mm.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Scrambler, Didn't I read somewhere that you have a review of the One Plus Icons in the queve somewhere?
> 
> Please post it ASAP.
> 
> ...




Sorry to disappoint, but those aren't in the works from me  My upcoming list of reviews can be found in my signature. 

The One Plus Icons look damn cool, but I'm not really that interested in them to be honest.


----------



## slowpickr

anticute said:


> Merry xmas people!
> 
> 
> So what are your best finds this year?




This year, I've been blown away by 2 headphones: Trinity Delta and VE Monk. 

Merry Christmas to all including any Scrooges out there.


----------



## Snuffelkees

twinacstacks said:


> BTW: I ordered a Pair of the 1More Hybrids to compare to the Xiaomi Hybrids. I'm curious why they cost almost 3x as much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You mean those white / gold ones with the design of the Piston V3 but inner working of the Hybrids?  Wonder about that one too. They're not on the mi.com page ( http://search.mi.com/search_1more ) only those Voice of China version of the V3 (got those and they sound pretty nice)


----------



## DaveLT

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=523394634500
Yea ... That's expensive.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> BTW: I ordered a Pair of the 1More Hybrids to compare to the Xiaomi Hybrids. I'm curious why they cost almost 3x as much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Ah, man! ....Now I'm curious! 
.....Please, let us know your results!


----------



## RedTwilight

anticute said:


> Merry xmas people!
> 
> So what are your best finds this year?
> 
> Personally, I've been a bit out of the game lately, but KZ ED9 and Sony MH1C (except for the cable, I really need to find a good way to mod it...) have been pretty nice so far. Can't wait to get my hands on the KZ HDS1 and a few others.. Also pretty interested in what people will think about the **** UE. Hopefully 2016 will bring us more Chinese budget goodness


 
  
 Hm E12DIY from a friend lol. And LZ A2. Got a couple more interesting things like Xduoo XD-05 and PAW5k but.. My wallet is not ready for them.


----------



## lesp4ul

Hi, I wanna ask which one is better:
  
 Tingo IE800
 http://id.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Original-Tingo-IE-FL800-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-Earbud-Ear-Phone-Headset-Computer-Subwoofer-Custom/32516869432.html?detailNewVersion=2
  
 or
  
 DIY IE800
 http://id.aliexpress.com/item/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/32489941823.html?detailNewVersion=2
  
 I prefer jazz, vocals. slight warm signature is okay. Thanks


----------



## urbach

1clearhead said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: I ordered a Pair of the 1More Hybrids to compare to the Xiaomi Hybrids. I'm curious why they cost almost 3x as much.
> ...


 
 My finding of 1More Hybrid Post 8


----------



## HiFiChris

anticute said:


> So what are your best finds this year?


 


 I have "awarded" my favourite products on my German site this year:* http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.de/2015/12/2015-Awards.html*

  
 Out of the Asian stuff I own, my personal favourites are the *DUNU Alpha 1* earbuds, *KZ HDS1* in-ears, *Brainwavz M3 *in-ears, *DUNU Titan 5* in-ears, *LEAR LHF-AE1d* in-ears, *PaiAudio MR3* in-ears, *Fidue A73 *in-ears, *DUNU DN-2000J* in-ears,* Superlux HD681* over-ears, *Shanling M2 DAP* and *iBasso DX80 DAP*.


 The two I personally like the most out of these are the *PaiAudio MR3* (triple-driver, two-way BA IEMs for a killer price) and* LEAR LHF-AE1d* (incredible versatility (although I use the stock screw position) and imho plays definitely above its price).


----------



## 1clearhead

urbach said:


> My finding of 1More Hybrid Post 8


 

 Great!.....Nice review.
  
 I'll wait on several other reviews to determine if I would go ahead and purchase these.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Inszy

twinacstacks said:


> Inszy, the real purpose behind buying all these inexpensive earphones, (I call < $50 USD inexpensive), is to find THE HOLY GRAIL GIANT KILLER.


 
 Then go buy Macaw GT100s, and you have your giant killer (well, maybe under $200). But it's only works on desktop amps (and hi-end DAPs) with a lot of power.
 Definitely more refined sound than Tenore or IEM500.


----------



## jared basshead

skullophile said:


> The **** k3k is supposed to be better than Urbanfun granvela and a few other mid range HIEM's.
> Not sure how it stacks up against TOTL hybrids. Run a search for
> **** K3003 in this thread and you'll find a lot of praise for it. If you buy it make sure you buy the right seller,
> someone posted links to it a couple of months ago. I thought I saw the one with the black cable on Ali from Easy headphones ltd







burnttoast12 said:


> I heard the **** K3000K is pretty good.
> 
> There`s quite a lot of fans of them in this thread.




Thanks 

But I'm not after the iems but the wallet style case. The link I posted shows the wallet case and I was wondering if anyone bought from that seller or did they ever got the case with either from **** or whomsoever.


----------



## 1clearhead

@ jared basshead
  
 I'm interested to know the IEM model pictured on your Avatar? .....Looks interesting!


----------



## 1clearhead

Does anyone else own the *iriver icp-at500 (powered by Final Audio Design)*?
  
 I tested both the *at500* and the *vsonic gr07* and decided to buy the *at500*. I personally think the vocals and soundstage are better on the *at500 *while both are really great for there price range. I felt the over all bass and the upper-range of the at500 was accoustically better and layed-out while sounding more realistic in that perspective. This was a really great buy for me!
  
*iriver icp-at500*
  
 PROS: Upper details, soundstage, sub-bass/bass, overall transparency
  
 CONS: Mostly plastic, flat wire (though, tangle free)
  
  
 Hope this helps for those interested in getting a pair for yourself.
  
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/44739321085.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.0JRr4S&id=44739321085&ns=1&abbucket=4&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
  
 .....owned mine for over a month now.


----------



## Inszy

Great earphones for metal, not very detailed, little grainy sound but they are damn fun. If they be more comfortable, than AT500 would be one of my daily use earphones.


----------



## peter123

My biggest revelation this year is how amazing ear buds can be.

Big thanks to VE for showing me


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> My biggest revelation this year is how amazing ear buds can be.
> 
> Big thanks to VE for showing me




Can't argue with this!


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but those aren't in the works from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Sorry Scrambler it was bhazzard. Yeah, I'm hoping they sound decent, at least as cool as they look.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

Bought the Little Bear P1. This is the true unsung hero for hybrid headphone tube amps, considering that this out of the box is better sounding AND cheaper than the Bravo V2 (which have similar circuitry)


----------



## horribol

I'm looking for some advice. I bought some IEM to gift my siblings. I bought 1 kz ate, 1 kz ed9 and 2 pistons 3. I'm looking for recommendations of what pair should i give them. 

Both of my sisters listen to a lot of boy/girl bands and all the mainstream pop singers. The older of them has a slightly wider range, she'll sometimes listen to some rock bands and some electronic. 

My brother listens to mainstream rock, some hip hop and some post rock. He's also spending a **** ton of time listening to podcasts now. 

I'm probably gonna get a pair of pistons for myself but I'm still not sure.


----------



## aaDee

Guys, Im looking for some on ear headphones. Read few reviews of DT1350. But its been 4 years they have released. I'm sure there must be some Chinese alternative for the similar sound and comfort. Any suggestions?


----------



## Inszy

Oppo PM-3? Warmer sound than DT1350 but great mobile headphones.


----------



## aaDee

inszy said:


> Oppo PM-3? Warmer sound than DT1350 but great mobile headphones.


 

 ohh...I forgot to mention  CHEAPER ALTERNATIVE


----------



## B4TX

I see yesterday on Ali the Rock Muma, I don't have so i don't know the sound. But looks nice 
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-Rock-Brand-Muma-Stereo-Headphone-Wired-Headset-Headphone-with-3-5mm-Audio-Cable-for/32524304014.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.3.zEhupm&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201644_3_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_5


----------



## aaDee

b4tx said:


> I see yesterday on Ali the Rock Muma, I don't have so i don't know the sound. But looks nice
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-Rock-Brand-Muma-Stereo-Headphone-Wired-Headset-Headphone-with-3-5mm-Audio-Cable-for/32524304014.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.3.zEhupm&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201644_3_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_5


 

 They were available for $30 few days back.


----------



## B4TX

Maybe  But much cheaper than DT1350. Maybe Good, Maybe Bad. But if you buy please write your opinion about it.


----------



## Mr Trev

davelt said:


> Bought the Little Bear P1. This is the true unsung hero for hybrid headphone tube amps, considering that this out of the box is better sounding AND cheaper than the Bravo V2 (which have similar circuitry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cheaper? Where? All the listings I've found are basically the same price. Been thinking bout checking out one of these amps


----------



## DaveLT

mr trev said:


> Cheaper? Where? All the listings I've found are basically the same price. Been thinking bout checking out one of these amps


 
 Straight from taobao. Got it for the equivalent of 30USD. These have a better layout and is not a straight up clone of the Indeed G3.


----------



## jared basshead

1clearhead said:


> @ jared basshead
> 
> I'm interested to know the IEM model pictured on your Avatar? .....Looks interesting!




Thanks it's ck100pro


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> Bought the Little Bear P1. This is the true unsung hero for hybrid headphone tube amps, considering that this out of the box is better sounding AND cheaper than the Bravo V2 (which have similar circuitry)




How does it compare to the Little Dot I+?


----------



## Inszy

aadee said:


> ohh...I forgot to mention  CHEAPER ALTERNATIVE


 
 Wait for Takstar ML750 (they should be in stores in January). My friends who heard them tell me, that they are awesome - better than Pro 80 for similar price.


----------



## peter123

inszy said:


> Wait for Takstar ML750 (they should be in stores in January). My friends who heard them tell me, that they are awesome - better than Pro 80 for similar price.




Thanks for sharing. I'm really interested in those, please keep us posted.


----------



## the reckless

Did someone try this headphones http://aliexpress.com/store/product/New-SE846-3-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-3BA-Headphone-SE535-k3003-UE900-DIY-Headset-Custom-Made-As/519064_32561512733.html ?


----------



## Inszy

Don't be so reckless - don't buy ordinary fakes.


----------



## 1clearhead

inszy said:


> Wait for Takstar ML750 (they should be in stores in January). My friends who heard them tell me, that they are awesome - better than Pro 80 for similar price.


 

 Did your friend mention detachable cables?
  
 .....this would be a BIG PLUS!


----------



## kuko61

According to the image it looks to non-detachable cable.
http://audioivoodoo.blogspot.sk/2015/12/ruch-w-interesie-nadchodzace-recenzje.html


----------



## Inszy

You're right (last two photos):
 http://forum.mp3store.pl/topic/99197-wroclawska-mita-a-co/page-26#entry1291150
  
 But you always can make it detachable


----------



## goodluck4u

inszy said:


> Wait for Takstar ML750 (they should be in stores in January). My friends who heard them tell me, that they are awesome - better than Pro 80 for similar price.


 
  
 Thanks for your info. I wanted to know about next Pro 80 because Pro 80 is out of stock everywhere.


----------



## aaDee

inszy said:


> Wait for Takstar ML750 (they should be in stores in January). My friends who heard them tell me, that they are awesome - better than Pro 80 for similar price.


 

 hey, thanks buddy for sharing....thats a great news. can definitely wait more if they are similar or better than Pro80


----------



## 1clearhead

Pulled the trigger on the *REMAX RM-600M*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope they sound as good as the Japanese reviewers are stating!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-REMAX-RM-600M-2BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-Headphone-DIY-HIFI/32576534823.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.9.jorY9L&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_2_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_3
  
 or, your choice of stores
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20151224225222&SearchText=Remax+RM-600M
  
 or, taobao (China)
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.36.WzN2Id&id=521678396533&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## aaDee

They look nicely built. Everything looks great except that mic


----------



## HiFiChris

1clearhead said:


> Pulled the trigger on the *REMAX RM-600M*.


 

 From the frequency graph, I fear that their dual-BA driver is the same as the one in the Earmax ER610. While they are more or less decent with audio books and films/TV, music is not really what they are designed for (very strange tonality, just as if they tried to mimic the ER-4S and SE425 and somehow failed). But I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 By the way, Alex from PaiAudio just told me that they are going to have a holidays sale on Amazon for their where all of their products are discounted by 20% from Dec 25th to Jan 2nd.

 Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## amature101

the reckless said:


> Did someone try this headphones


 
trythis. It has better review and then you can give your review too.


----------



## the reckless

amature101 said:


> trythis. It has better review and then you can give your review too.


 
 Thx for advice, but one man sells lz-a2 for 70$, maybe I will try this better. Version lz-a2 with mic has different sound compared without mic? What is better?


----------



## amature101

LZ-A2 vs  **** k3003 what type of genre they cater to?
  
  Anyone thought of reshelling LZ-A2?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Merry Christmas to All.
  
 And Merry Christmas to me:
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_265759.html?currency=USD&gclid=CLOVsMWU38kCFQmOaQodBcsD-A
  
 http://m.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261001.html?utm_source=shareasale&utm_medium=shareasale&utm_campaign=shareasale
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VJJB-K4-Latest-Design-100-Original-VJJB-Headphone-In-Ear-Earphone-Wooden-Bass-Headphone-Monitor-Headset/32554719655.html In Bubinga / Black finish
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-And-Balance-Armature-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-Third-Frequency-In-Ear/32458320213.html
  
  
 AND FINALLY, these little GEMS (hopefully):
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html  I have a note sent to seller hoping to get this made 3BA. The most expensive version.
  
 I'm going to be Happy Happy around the Middle of January....
  
  
  








TWIN


----------



## Pastapipo

inszy said:


> Wait for Takstar ML750 (they should be in stores in January). My friends who heard them tell me, that they are awesome - better than Pro 80 for similar price.




Great news, looking forward to them.


----------



## 1clearhead

aadee said:


> They look nicely built. Everything looks great except that mic


 
  
 Yea, I definitely could do without a MIC......not a big fan of them.
  


hifichris said:


> From the frequency graph, I fear that their dual-BA driver is the same as the one in the Earmax ER610. While they are more or less decent with audio books and films/TV, music is not really what they are designed for (very strange tonality, just as if they tried to mimic the ER-4S and SE425 and somehow failed). But I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Fingers-crossed! .....I'm hoping the good reviews bail me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
Merry Christmas to all at head-fi!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Sometimes You have to love the Honesty of a Seller. On Ali Express I just ordered a pair of Easy Ears UE custom over ear earphones. See my post above, last seller listed.
  
 We then had an exchange as they have 4 Versions of this phone the most expensive being the 3 BA version. I questioned them about frequency and overall sound and told them price wasn't an issue. They responded back recommending me to order the pair I originally requested 1 B/A +1 Dynamic at $43 usd rather than the 3B/A at $98 usd.
  
 I am fairly impressed with Easy, (That is their name. I didn't ask if they were Male or Female), at Easy Ears store's honesty. I WILL buy products here again. I would easily recommend other members do the same.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Merry Christmas to All.
> 
> And Merry Christmas to me:
> 
> ...


 
 Twin, if you would have went to their website the OnePlus Icons are $49 instead of $74.. I thought I mentioned that?


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Twin, if you would have went to their website the OnePlus Icons are $49 instead of $74.. I thought I mentioned that?


 





 Charlie they weren't available on their website at the time I ordered mine from Gearbest. That's WHY I paid more for them.
  
 Hey, I also ordered THESE on Easy's recommendation. He (she) said that many people are saying they are superior in SQ to the LZ A2:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-SK-DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Three-Unit-Earphones-Fever-HIFI2-Balanced-Armature/32511074373.html
  
 We shall see.
  








 TWIN


----------



## robervaul

twinacstacks said:


> Charlie they weren't available on their website at the time I ordered mine from Gearbest. That's WHY I paid more for them.
> 
> He,y I also ordered THESE on Easy's recommendation. He (she) said that many people are saying they are superior in SQ to the LZ A2:
> 
> ...


 
 The year of 2015 was the year of hybrid, the cheapest prices and great quality.
 Were these ones  mentioned and commented here?
 BA Knowles+Dynamic+MMCX
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/32574223582.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.78.7jwkxf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_3_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_3


----------



## ozkan

I wish I could find an IEM that is a bit bassier than Re0. Does anyone know one?


----------



## aaDee

These do look nice too. Anybody have them??
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Senyeek-HiFi-earphone-with-Mic-MP3-player-for-IOS-and-Android-system/32433266884.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2%2Csearchweb201644_1_79_78_77_82_80_62_81%2Csearchweb201560_3&spm=2114.031010208.3.17.b1ed1T


----------



## endia

ozkan said:


> I wish I could find an IEM that is a bit bassier than Re0. Does anyone know one?



me too.. lurking this thread for a while to find an answer but confused enough.. does lz a2 a basshead phone? also that sk diy k3003 looks promising.. any suggestion? thanks..


----------



## Igor Eisberg

robervaul said:


> The year of 2015 was the year of hybrid, the cheapest prices and great quality.
> Were these ones  mentioned and commented here?
> BA Knowles+Dynamic+MMCX
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/32574223582.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.78.7jwkxf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_3_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_3


 
  
 Ordered these on day-one. More info on them here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/20445#post_12170151
  
 Quote:


aadee said:


> These do look nice too. Anybody have them??
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Senyeek-HiFi-earphone-with-Mic-MP3-player-for-IOS-and-Android-system/32433266884.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2%2Csearchweb201644_1_79_78_77_82_80_62_81%2Csearchweb201560_3&spm=2114.031010208.3.17.b1ed1T


 
  
 Looks nice, I ordered them. Let's see what we're dealing with...


----------



## TT600R

If you need more bass, get the LZ-A2.
 I have also the RE0 and when A-B ing, the LZ-A2 is bassking!!


----------



## endia

endia said:


> does lz a2 a basshead phone?



my intend while asking was to stay away if it is. cause im not a basshead. i do like re0 but want some more bass..


----------



## Inszy

My wallet gonna hate me...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/32574223582.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KINERA-BAS02-In-Ear-EXPERIENCE-BALANCED-ARMATURE-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Earphone-Headphone/32554328077.html


----------



## amature101

LZ-A2 vs  **** k3003 what type of genre they cater to?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Just ordered a very interesting pair of earphones. These are called GEVAI Listen10
 http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/524347892331.htm
 Looks like they are adjustable or something.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Here's another one that Easy recommends:
  
 !http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/519064_32489941823.html
  
 Pretty Good Price. I paid about Twice as much earlier this year.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Here's another one that Easy recommends:
> 
> !http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/519064_32489941823.html
> 
> ...


 
 I have that, and yes it is good!
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## TwinACStacks

igor eisberg said:


> Just ordered a very interesting pair of earphones. These are called GEVAI Listen10
> http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/524347892331.htm
> Looks like they are adjustable or something.


 





 I sure would like to be able to read some info on these. (hint,hint)
  








 TWIN


----------



## FatTeemo

Happy Holidays! I just noticed this thread and I'm intrigued by the cost quality ratio of these Chinese iems.  What would you say is the best iem to get under $200? I listen to a large variety of genres so I need a good all-rounder with a balanced sound signature. So far I see that the LZ A2 and Pai MR3 are recommended. Any other iem I should look into? Which sellers do people recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Turkleton

igor eisberg said:


> Looks nice, I ordered them. Let's see what we're dealing with...




Let us know what you think of the K200s... I asked Easy and she said they're better than the Audiosense AS20s... Getting some itchy fingers now


----------



## lesp4ul

Delete


----------



## lesp4ul

charliemotta said:


> I have that, and yes it is good!
> 
> Charlie   ♫




How is it? I just ordered this, one people said it is on par with RE0?


----------



## ozkan

lesp4ul said:


> How is it? I just ordered this, one people said it is on par with RE0?


 
  
 +1. Quite interested in the answer.


----------



## robvagyok

igor eisberg said:


> Just ordered a very interesting pair of earphones. These are called GEVAI Listen10
> http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/524347892331.htm
> Looks like they are adjustable or something.


 

 looks pretty similar to my Bowers & Wilkins C5


----------



## Igor Eisberg

robvagyok said:


> looks pretty similar to my Bowers & Wilkins C5


 
  
 Umm... not really. Both have these rings, but they are no where near being similar. Listen10's ring is adjustable by the way, and the earphone's shape and angle are entirely different.
  


twinacstacks said:


> I sure would like to be able to read some info on these. (hint,hint)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You bet!
  


turkleton said:


> Let us know what you think of the K200s... I asked Easy and she said they're better than the Audiosense AS20s... Getting some itchy fingers now


 
  
 Will do mate.


----------



## Charliemotta

lesp4ul said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > I have that, and yes it is good!
> ...


 
 Never heard Reo before.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Any daps that can handle a 128gb micro sd card? Under $70-80


----------



## Inszy

Fiio M3


----------



## redfx

ahdiofyle said:


> Any daps that can handle a 128gb micro sd card? Under $70-80


 
 xDuoo X2


----------



## Inszy

xDuoo X2 can't handle 128GB sd card.


----------



## Mr Trev

I also thought the M3 maxed at 64gb, or did that change.


----------



## BurntToast12

mr trev said:


> I also thought the M3 maxed at 64gb, or did that change.


 
 It didn't. The M3 is still maxed at 64gb.


----------



## lmfboy01

MR3 will sell lemme know


----------



## Inszy

burnttoast12 said:


> It didn't. The M3 is still maxed at 64gb.


 
 No it doesn't. You can read on Anything But iPod, that there's no problem with 128GB.
 Probably FiiO found some issues with specific situations when you insert over 64GB SD card, but you don't know if you don't try


----------



## BurntToast12

inszy said:


> No it doesn't. You can read on Anything But iPod, that there's no problem with 128GB.
> Probably FiiO found some issues with specific situations when you insert over 64GB SD card, but you don't know if you don't try


 
 Ah, I see.
 While it's not recommended, It's probably the only choice, isn't it?


----------



## lesp4ul

charliemotta said:


> Never heard Reo before.




Sorry, I meant this - Hifiman RE0


----------



## Tom22

happy boxing day! 
  
 i had just finished the final touches to my Omega Series reviews! enjoy!
  
 Final Review:
 Ace Review:http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-omega-ace/reviews/14872
 Spark Review:http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-omega-spark/reviews/14871
 Twin Review:http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-omega-twin/reviews/14870


----------



## andione1983

Someone with some headphone expertise needs to review the dzat dr20.. I'm using them currently in between using KZ Ed11, Ed 9 and rock zircon... The bass Is not as forthcoming as the above but the clarity and miss and highs shine out.. I am not an expert but think they are a very well balanced set of headphones, and looking at the reviews on Ali, 5 reviews all at 5 stars

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983

Mids *

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## redfx

inszy said:


> xDuoo X2 can't handle 128GB sd card.


 
 Lexar, Kingston, Sandisk.


----------



## Inszy

Toyota, BMW, Ford.
 And what about them?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

andione1983 said:


> Someone with some headphone expertise needs to review the dzat dr20.. I'm using them currently in between using KZ Ed11, Ed 9 and rock zircon... The bass Is not as forthcoming as the above but the clarity and miss and highs shine out.. I am not an expert but think they are a very well balanced set of headphones, and looking at the reviews on Ali, 5 reviews all at 5 stars
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


 
  
 I have DR20, unboxed yet, will comment on it when I test it.


----------



## Skullophile

The best iems of 2015 for me were of course LZ-A2 and Carrott Titta One.
The Carrott is a $50 beast! Bass heads need not apply, mid heads need not apply, treble heads need not apply.
Hardly anyone need apply except neutral heads. These things are coherent beyond belief. Think Havi B3p1 with a smidgen less
warmth. Could test Dacs and amps with these. Big soundstage, good separation, detail, dynamics, freq extension on both ends. No sibilance.
No weakness but the strength is in the cohesion and flatness. One dynamic driver that does amazing work. Not very fun but oh so gorgeous sound all the same!
I don't need fun when I've got these! Seriously they're tuned to perfection...


----------



## sujitsky

Hi folks

My trusty Sony mdr 10R were stolen on a recent trip to Prague. The thief came across my more expensive H3 but left them for me. Kind fellow!

I am now in the market for a closed set of headphones similar to the mdr 10R.

Criteria : in order of importance :-

1. Comfort
2. Seal
3. Sound
4. Build / looks

To be used straight from a phone, laptop, tablet or dap.

Max 100$ or 85 euro

Thanks for your recommendations!

Also, Monk incoming 2016


----------



## ozkan

sujitsky said:


> Hi folks
> 
> My trusty Sony mdr 10R were stolen on a recent trip to Prague. The thief came across my more expensive H3 but left them for me. Kind fellow!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sony mdr-7506


----------



## redfx

inszy said:


> Toyota, BMW, Ford.
> And what about them?


 
 What about xDuoo X2 your "don't support 128GB memory cards"?
 ihifi 800 "support" 128GB cards, but cannot use Team Group 64GB/C10, Transcend 16/10?


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> The best iems of 2015 for me were of course LZ-A2 and Carrott Titta One.
> The Carrott is a $50 beast! Bass heads need not apply, mid heads need not apply, treble heads need not apply.
> Hardly anyone need apply except neutral heads. These things are coherent beyond belief. Think Havi B3p1 with a smidgen less
> warmth. Could test Dacs and amps with these. Big soundstage, good separation, detail, dynamics, freq extension on both ends. No sibilance.
> ...


 





 My thoughts exactly Skullophile. We may be the only ones with them. THESE are what you want in a recording Studio, Neutral beyond belief. I equate these as the IEM version of the Venerable AKG K701 Headphones.
  
 Yeah, they ARE that good and precise. But as you said they are more for critical listening rather than everyday wear.
  
 IF YOU ARE A TRUE "AUDIOPHILE" YOU NEED TO HEAR THESE.
  
 I _*really*_ need to know your personal  impressions on that LZ-A2 as well, I'm on the Fence about it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

redfx said:


> What about xDuoo X2 your "don't support 128GB memory cards"?


 
 It's not opinion. It's a fact.
 You can browse folders, but X2 can't play music from most of them. Even 64GB sd cards are very problematic.


----------



## redfx

inszy said:


> It's not opinion. It's a fact.
> You can browse folders, but X2 can't play music from most of them. Even 64GB sd cards are very problematic.


 
 Use xDuoo X2 microSD Lexar 64GB x300 64/10 over 10 months - no problems
 Use xDuoo X2 microSD Team Group 64GB x300 64/10 over 1 month - no problems(yes, ihifi 800 cannot play Team Group card, X2 can do it)


----------



## Inszy

I try to use X2 with two Sandisk (64GB and 128GB), one Kingston 64GB and one A-Data 64GB - problems on all of them. And go read threads about xDuoo X2 (not only on Head-Fi) - problems, problems and once again problems with sd cards over 32GB.
 Maybe you are so damn lucky, good for you, but most people are not.


----------



## DaveLT

Nice watching Inszy get rekt


----------



## 1clearhead

skullophile said:


> The best iems of 2015 for me were of course LZ-A2 and Carrott Titta One.
> The Carrott is a $50 beast! Bass heads need not apply, mid heads need not apply, treble heads need not apply.
> Hardly anyone need apply except neutral heads. These things are coherent beyond belief. Think Havi B3p1 with a smidgen less
> warmth. Could test Dacs and amps with these. Big soundstage, good separation, detail, dynamics, freq extension on both ends. No sibilance.
> ...


 

 Sounds interesting! This is the same way I can only describe the Tingo FL800. I'm definitely itching to look into the Carot One Titta. Thanks for the find and info!
  
 There's also the *Carot One Super Titta*. You can tune it for Classic, Jazz, and Rock!
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.jPdIPv&id=522572091805&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> skullophile said:
> 
> 
> > The best iems of 2015 for me were of course LZ-A2 and Carrott Titta One.
> ...


 
  This may be just me but what good is One Titta when I'm used to Two..   ♫


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> skullophile said:
> 
> 
> > The best iems of 2015 for me were of course LZ-A2 and Carrott Titta One.
> ...


 
 I see Mr. Tao doesn't have the Carot One Titta.


----------



## kuko61

1clearhead said:


> There's also the *Carot One Super Titta*. You can tune it for Classic, Jazz, and Rock!
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.jPdIPv&id=522572091805&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


 
 They are cheaper on Italian Carot One web site - 99€
http://www.carotone.it/en/shop/super-titta-earphone/


----------



## redfx

inszy said:


> I try to use X2 with two Sandisk (64GB and 128GB), one Kingston 64GB and one A-Data 64GB - problems on all of them. And go read threads about xDuoo X2 (not only on Head-Fi) - problems, problems and once again problems with sd cards over 32GB.
> Maybe you are so damn lucky, good for you, but most people are not.


 
 Maybe you have a defective player or very old fimware? My first X2(firmware 5.0E), the first revision, purchased in Tennmak, in February 2015, my second X2(firmware 5.0), the third revision, purchased in Tennmak, in November 2015, brother's X2(firmware 5.0), the third revision, purchased in Tennmak, in Novembery 2015 - nice work with one Lexar 64GB x300 and two Team Group 64GB x300. FAT32 by GUI Format, cluster 32.
  
 Ok, not HF thread: http://player.ru/showthread.php?t=146439&p=1789006&viewfull=1#post1789006
  http://player.ru/showthread.php?t=146439&p=1789274&viewfull=1#post1789274


----------



## Charliemotta

kuko61 said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > There's also the *Carot One Super Titta*. You can tune it for Classic, Jazz, and Rock!
> ...


 
 I bought one on Ebay for $49.95 instead of $106.88 on Carot One website...FIY


----------



## kuko61

charliemotta said:


> I bought one on Ebay for $49.95 instead of $106.88 on Carot One website...FIY


 
*Super Titta* for 49,95? This is a good buy. For this price I've seen on eBay only *Titta*.
 Titta have a neutral sound, its the sound of Super Titta different? I not found any reviews for the Super Titta - only in Japanese.


----------



## 1clearhead

kuko61 said:


> *Super Titta* for 49,95? This is a good buy. For this price I've seen on eBay only *Titta*.
> Titta have a neutral sound, its the sound of Super Titta different? I not found any reviews for the Super Titta - only in Japanese.


 

 I want me some Carot's!


----------



## Charliemotta

kuko61 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one on Ebay for $49.95 instead of $106.88 on Carot One website...FIY
> ...


 
 Same here. I never heard of the Supers before. They go for $130 I know that much.


----------



## jared basshead

Has anyone tried these? http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32494319537.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail
Really intrigued


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> kuko61 said:
> 
> 
> > *Super Titta* for 49,95? This is a good buy. For this price I've seen on eBay only *Titta*.
> ...


 
 Me too...Carot good for eyes and ears too!


----------



## Inszy

redfx said:


> Maybe you have a defective player or very old fimware?


 
 First revision fw 6.0. But I was having three other moded X2 (different capacitors and op-amps, so nothing to do with memory cards) to compare and also on them there was problems. On mine sd cards, and with owners sd cards.
  
 And what I see on your links, that few guys also have problems with over 32GB cards and you was trying to help them. But Google Translator isn't verry good, so maybe I understand it in wrong way.
  
 But this is more for xDuoo X2 thread, isn't it?


----------



## redfx

inszy said:


> First revision fw 6.0. But I was having three other moded X2 (different capacitors and op-amps, so nothing to do with memory cards) to compare and also on them there was problems. On mine sd cards, and with owners sd cards.
> 
> And what I see on your links, that few guys also have problems with over 32GB cards and you was trying to help them. But Google Translator isn't verry good, so maybe I understand it in wrong way.
> 
> But this is more for xDuoo X2 thread, isn't it?


 
SanDisk 128GB Ultra microSDXC - nice with X2
Goodram 32/10 and 64/10 - shutterings on FLACs
  
 Why my first standard xDuoo X2 hasn't problems with 64GB cards?
  
PS xDuoo - *yuong* Chineese brand and cheap X2 his first DAP with GUI
 The largest number of negative feedbacks collected first revision(December 2014-March 2015)


----------



## Inszy

Anyone try this?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AIDU-ax8-professional-mp3-hifi-music-player-screen-card-ultra-long-car/32578638234.html
  
 Quote:


redfx said:


> Why my first standard xDuoo X2 hasn't problems with 64GB cards?


 
 Luck


----------



## endia

twinacstacks said:


> Here's another one that Easy recommends:
> 
> !http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/519064_32489941823.html







jared basshead said:


> Has anyone tried these? http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32494319537.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail
> Really intrigued




looks same except price and package, anyone knows what is the difference?


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah Titta are on Amazon for $50 with free shipping. Tempting. 

Carot One canal type earphone TITTA (Japan Import) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009LESQIO/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_w3dGwb570QYD1


----------



## jant71

That AIDU DAP is interesting since the specs say it plays Audible. I know some people were looking for that.
  
  
 Okay, more people need to buy the Carot One if only so we can start a "show Us Your Tittas" thread.


----------



## cr0wnest

Has anyone here tried the **** UE? I'm rather intrigued by it and I see a lot of positive reviews on Aliexpress, there is alot of talk about them especially from the Japanese. A quick search in this thread had one guy mentioned they are forward in the mids, which I like. But how do the lows and highs stack up? The product listing describes them as having a rather neutral frequency response (20hz-20khz) And having the option to change out the cables is always welcome.
  
 Are these just another SE215 sound-alike? Or are they something completely different?


----------



## peter123

cr0wnest said:


> Has anyone here tried the **** UE? I'm rather intrigued by it and I see a lot of positive reviews on Aliexpress, there is alot of talk about them especially from the Japanese. A quick search in this thread had one guy mentioned they are forward in the mids, which I like. But how do the lows and highs stack up? The product listing describes them as having a rather neutral frequency response (20hz-20khz) And having the option to change out the cables is always welcome.
> 
> Are these just another SE215 sound-alike? Or are they something completely different?




I'd guess I'm the guy who mentioned the forward mids  I like them quite a lot and subbass is pretty good while midbass is very non intrusive with close to zero bleed. My biggest grip with them is that the treble is a bit splashy and male voices lacks some weight due to the low amount of midbass. This is compared to much more expensive IEM's though and as a total I'll rate them as one of my favorite sub $50 IEM's.

Build quality feels decent and I really like the look of them (I've got the blue/red combo).

As for cables I've never heard any difference so maybe someone else can help with that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## redfx

inszy said:


> Anyone try this?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AIDU-ax8-professional-mp3-hifi-music-player-screen-card-ultra-long-car/32578638234.html


 
 On the Tao from October(?): http://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?sort=_deal&_ksTS=1451249380249_403&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&json=on&cna=m73XDn9cFGgCAT7dfgnB4gRC&module=sortList&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&s=0&q=%E7%88%B1%E5%BA%A6%20ax8&callback=__jsonp_cb&abtest=_AB-LR854-LR895-PR854-PV895_2352
  
 Brand on the Tao: http://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?sort=_deal&_ksTS=1451249945193_477&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&json=on&cna=m73XDn9cFGgCAT7dfgnB4gRC&module=sortList&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&s=0&q=%E7%88%B1%E5%BA%A6&callback=__jsonp_cb&abtest=_AB-LR854-LR895-PR854-PV895_2352
  
 IMHO, AIDU AX8 may be ODM product.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

New additions to the Tennmak brand!
  
 Tennmak C6 Turbo & Tennmak C8 Gold
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-C6-Turbo-Ceramic-Metal-In-Ear-High-Quality-Earphones-Earbud-Headphone-with-Microphone-and-Remote/1183804_32580586973.html
  
 Tennmak Dulcimer (Black)
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Dulcimer-Black-3-5mm-In-ear-Metal-Earphones-Earbud-Headphone-with-Microphone-Remote-clear-sound/1183804_32580019868.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

kuko61 said:


> *Super Titta* for 49,95? This is a good buy. For this price I've seen on eBay only *Titta*.
> Titta have a neutral sound, its the sound of Super Titta different? I not found any reviews for the Super Titta - only in Japanese.


 





 No, NOT the *SUPER* Titta, It's more expensive and frankly the Few reviews are not very good. Apparently the filter system sounds like Crap and they are large and Heavy.
  
 Same price on Ebay and Amazon although For the Titta. You guys missed out, shortly before Xmas ebay had them for $39.95. Looks like they went back up.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ulti

squallkiercosa said:


> Did anyone ordered the Hisenior Audio TD1 in the end? Someone mentioned here and I was thinking between the **** and this one.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hisenior-Audio-TD1-Universal-Fit-Musician-s-Dynamic-Drivers-Black-Carbon-Fiber-IEMS-Headphone-with/32523911956.html
> 
> ...


 
 I ordered it on 15th Nov but still nothing thus far.  Longest wait from China ever.


----------



## FatTeemo

Has anyone heard of this brand? http://world.taobao.com/item/42964027035.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4024-12692663288.2.Oy0n3O&scene=taobao_shop
  
 They sell a 12 driver iem for $610. It seems too good to be true, but the store has been around for 5 years and the description and reviews seem legit. I am just wondering if this is bad quality or the other 10-12 driver iems are just way overpriced.


----------



## robvagyok

igor eisberg said:


> Umm... not really. Both have these rings, but they are no where near being similar. Listen10's ring is adjustable by the way, and the earphone's shape and angle are entirely different.


 
 if you have ever had a B&W in your hands you could know they are adjustable aswell.
 the design is a nice copy, and I'm glad you fidgured what my point was


----------



## Igor Eisberg

robvagyok said:


> if you have ever had a B&W in your hands you could know they are adjustable aswell.
> the design is a nice copy, and I'm glad you fidgured what my point was


 
  
 A "copy"? I've seen dozens of earphones that look like your B&W. These don't even look remotely similar.


----------



## robvagyok

igor eisberg said:


> A "copy"? I've seen dozens of earphones that look like your B&W. These don't even look remotely similar.


 

 sure, not for you.
 any problem if I share my feeling that they DO LOOK similar to me?
 you just ended on my blocked list. congrats!


----------



## Inszy

fatteemo said:


> Has anyone heard of this brand? http://world.taobao.com/item/42964027035.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4024-12692663288.2.Oy0n3O&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> They sell a 12 driver iem for $610. It seems too good to be true, but the store has been around for 5 years and the description and reviews seem legit. I am just wondering if this is bad quality or the other 10-12 driver iems are just way overpriced.


 
 12 driver? 6 per side, so it's nothing really special for $610, when you don't know how it sound. And it's CIEM, so you must give them your ear impressions and wait month or two - and if you don't like their sound, then you have problem with selling them.


----------



## FatTeemo

inszy said:


> 12 driver? 6 per side, so it's nothing really special for $610, when you don't know how it sound. And it's CIEM, so you must give them your ear impressions and wait month or two - and if you don't like their sound, then you have problem with selling.
 
  
 No it's 12 per side and they have a universal option.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

robvagyok said:


> sure, not for you.
> any problem if I share my feeling that they DO LOOK similar to me?
> you just ended on my blocked list. congrats!


 
  
 They have nothing in common, it's not an opinion, it's a fact. You have to be blind to not see that these two have completely different designs.
 I don't really care about your "blacklist", kid.
 Please, go ahead, name us the similarities you see here...


----------



## Inszy

fatteemo said:


> No it's 12 per side and they have a universal option.


 
 So it's like you said - it seems too good to be true.


----------



## DaveLT

redfx said:


> On the Tao from October(?): http://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?sort=_deal&_ksTS=1451249380249_403&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&json=on&cna=m73XDn9cFGgCAT7dfgnB4gRC&module=sortList&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&s=0&q=%E7%88%B1%E5%BA%A6%20ax8&callback=__jsonp_cb&abtest=_AB-LR854-LR895-PR854-PV895_2352
> 
> Brand on the Tao: http://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?sort=_deal&_ksTS=1451249945193_477&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&json=on&cna=m73XDn9cFGgCAT7dfgnB4gRC&module=sortList&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&s=0&q=%E7%88%B1%E5%BA%A6&callback=__jsonp_cb&abtest=_AB-LR854-LR895-PR854-PV895_2352
> 
> IMHO, AIDU AX8 may be ODM product.



Aidu actually means "love" that's how it's translated on taobao.


----------



## cr0wnest

peter123 said:


> I'd guess I'm the guy who mentioned the forward mids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The splashy treble might be a worry for me, but as long as it doesn't sound fatiguing I should be able to look past that flaw. Glad to hear they've got some sub bass and mid bass presence, I've been digging those frequencies lately as long as it doesn't drown the mids and highs.
  
 Thanks for the input! Maybe I'll check them out soon.


----------



## lesp4ul

igor eisberg said:


> They have nothing in common, it's not an opinion, it's a fact. You have to be blind to not see that these two have completely different designs.
> I don't really care about your "blacklist", kid.
> Please, go ahead, name us the similarities you see here...


 

  
 C5 is completely has different housing and model except that angled cable design.


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> I'd guess I'm the guy who mentioned the forward mids  I like them quite a lot and subbass is pretty good while midbass is very non intrusive with close to zero bleed. My biggest grip with them is that the treble is a bit splashy and male voices lacks some weight due to the low amount of midbass. This is compared to much more expensive IEM's though and as a total I'll rate them as one of my favorite sub $50 IEM's.
> 
> Build quality feels decent and I really like the look of them (I've got the blue/red combo).
> 
> ...




How do you rate them compared to the KZ HDS1? And do you have a review coming up by any chance?


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, took a quick listen to the *REMAX RM-600M*. I never took the luxury to own a single unit/double balanced armature, but these things could kick! Funny they don't have a dynamic driver built-in, but it sure sounds like it has one!
  
 At first hour, it sounded a little mediocre (especially vocals), but the nice and open soundstage gave me the impression that these were going to sound better.
  
 At tenth hour, bass, texture, and treble opened up and the vocals tamed down and became balanced. Soundstage became incredibly wider. A BIG plus!
  
 I'm at the 20th hour (still burning) and these single unit/dual balanced armatures are "no joke". It has an excellent soundstage and placement of instruments. Vocals are very lively and the whole spectrum is beautifully balanced. Bass is clear and deep for a BA armature. These are really well done!
  



  
 These are great.....can not believe they have no dynamic speaker to drive the bass. All I can say is that they're excellent BA IEM's.


----------



## Igor Eisberg

Collected a few more packages today, but don't have enough time to open them, have enough work redesigning my review pages...
 Also received a properly working unit of Tingo FL800 (reminder: the one I got through MisterTao was defective and they refunded only $2).
 These fake IE800 are actually awesome. Slightly dark with quite piercing highs, but they are actually good.
  
 Just to explain what I have to deal with...
 All of these were not unboxed yet...


----------



## anticute

Damn. I have five different pairs coming in, and I was sort of thinking that was a lot. Oh well, at least you know how you're spending your free time in the foreseeable future..


----------



## ForceMajeure

fatteemo said:


> Has anyone heard of this brand? http://world.taobao.com/item/42964027035.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4024-12692663288.2.Oy0n3O&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> They sell a 12 driver iem for $610. It seems too good to be true, but the store has been around for 5 years and the description and reviews seem legit. I am just wondering if this is bad quality or the other 10-12 driver iems are just way overpriced.


 
 Bigger number of driver is not always equal to better sound. It's all about implementation.
 But, you could ask him on chat what BA does he uses for his 12 drivers unit, also ask him if he could supply you graphs and best if he can show you graphs relative to current known IEMs that he measured, so you could have a point of reference, ask him at what frequencies are his crossovers between the different drivers.
 Now, apparently he doesn't provide any cable so they have to be purchased separately which is another 45usd.
  
 To stack as much as 12 drivers he would have to use TWFKs ( a matter of size) among other drivers, the cheapest twfk you can find is ~25/30 usd per unit in china. One twfk is a unit containing two drivers, I guess there's also some CI or HODVTEC for bass and maybe DTEC cause they are cheap enough, overall he would have a cost of ~400/450usd for drivers and maybe another 30usd for the rest of material if he uses high quality UV resins for the shells and 6 dampers for the tubes and 2 two pins connector. So it is feasible at this price, question is How does it sound for 610(universal)/650(CIEM) usd?
 I think it is a big risk at this price cause I don't think it would worth 650usd soundwise...but you never know...


----------



## Igor Eisberg

This day is getting better and better. UiiSii have officially released the stunning GT500 just a few minutes ago on their official Tmall store.
  
 http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/525698261535.htm
  
 EDIT: Also received a new pair of TX10. (reminder: the last one I got has channel disbalance).
 This time I got a perfectly good pair, so let the reviewing begin! And they are indeed awesome!
 (Unlike S125 which has a weird sounding BA, that can't reproduce bass without being completely distorted)


----------



## BurntToast12

igor eisberg said:


> Collected a few more packages today, but don't have enough time to open them, have enough work redesigning my review pages...
> Also received a properly working unit of Tingo FL800 (reminder: the one I got through MisterTao was defective and they refunded only $2).
> These fake IE800 are actually awesome. Slightly dark with quite piercing highs, but they are actually good.
> 
> ...


 
 That's a lot.
 How much does that cost in total anyways?


----------



## Igor Eisberg

burnttoast12 said:


> That's a lot.
> How much does that cost in total anyways?


 
  
 Oh man, I'm trying not to think about it ~___~


----------



## Turkleton

garcsa Just received my xduoo x2 today... Scratched screen as well 

Man this sux. Did you open a dispute?


----------



## xZ3ROx

Has anyone ever purchased a portable amplifier by Haafee? 
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018Q5WJ9A?keywords=haafee&qid=1451307779&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2
  
 Price went from $11.99 to $14.99 when I purchased it and now its at $15.99...looks like the topping nx1 maybe???


----------



## Squalo

igor eisberg said:


> Just ordered a very interesting pair of earphones. These are called GEVAI Listen10
> http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/524347892331.htm
> Looks like they are adjustable or something.


 

 https://i.ytimg.com/vi/qxr4gFfxuJ8/maxresdefault.jpg
 http://static.hifi-forum.de/produkte/95972050/large/huawei-am180.jpg
  
  
 What they look like is the Huawei AM180 ANC headset...
  
  


turkleton said:


> @garcsa Just received my xduoo x2 today... Scratched screen as well
> 
> Man this sux. Did you open a dispute?


 

 Are you sure it's just not the screen protector?


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Here's another one that Easy recommends:
> 
> !http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/519064_32489941823.html
> 
> ...



SO what's THE sound sig on these?


----------



## FatTeemo

forcemajeure said:


> Bigger number of driver is not always equal to better sound. It's all about implementation.
> But, you could ask him on chat what BA does he uses for his 12 drivers unit, also ask him if he could supply you graphs and best if he can show you graphs relative to current known IEMs that he measured, so you could have a point of reference, ask him at what frequencies are his crossovers between the different drivers.
> Now, apparently he doesn't provide any cable so they have to be purchased separately which is another 45usd.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your insight. I was mainly looking to see whether it was possible to make a 12 driver iem at this price and still make a profit. I can't afford to gamble with $650 at this point, but maybe in a few years when there is more reviews. But who knows what the prices will be at that point.


----------



## wastan

cr0wnest said:


> Has anyone here tried the **** UE? I'm rather intrigued by it and I see a lot of positive reviews on Aliexpress, there is alot of talk about them especially from the Japanese. A quick search in this thread had one guy mentioned they are forward in the mids, which I like. But how do the lows and highs stack up? The product listing describes them as having a rather neutral frequency response (20hz-20khz) And having the option to change out the cables is always welcome.
> 
> Are these just another SE215 sound-alike? Or are they something completely different?




FWIW I asked Easy Earphones about the difference between the **** UE and the similarly price DIY UE and the response I got was "This model is different with **** ue,this looks much fashion and high quality than **** ue."


----------



## DaveLT

wastan said:


> FWIW I asked Easy Earphones about the difference between the **** UE and the similarly price DIY UE and the response I got was "This model is different with **** ue,this looks much fashion and high quality than **** ue."


 
 Suspicious. Never trust a seller.


----------



## goodluck4u

wastan said:


> FWIW I asked Easy Earphones about the difference between the **** UE and the similarly price DIY UE and the response I got was "This model is different with **** ue,this looks much fashion and high quality than **** ue."


 
  
 **** UE has a moving coil whereas DIY UE looks to have two moving coils.  I  hear almost nothing of the rumor of DIY UE in Japanese. 
 I read the brief review in Japanese. This was written by an influenced blogger among Japanese.
  
 http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52262065.html


----------



## Turkleton

Squalo said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's just not the screen protector?




I wish it was man..

At least it works fine, tho. Cant say Im too hung up on it, I did get it at 28 instead of the normal 50.


----------



## xZ3ROx

turkleton said:


> I wish it was man..
> 
> At least it works fine, tho. Cant say Im too hung up on it, I did get it at 28 instead of the normal 50.


 
  
 Aliexpress?


----------



## Turkleton

xz3rox said:


> Aliexpress?




Yep. Store name is happyeasybuy03
Definitely staying away from them from now on


----------



## Grayson73

skullophile said:


> The best iems of 2015 for me were of course LZ-A2 and Carrott Titta One.
> The Carrott is a $50 beast! Bass heads need not apply, mid heads need not apply, treble heads need not apply.
> Hardly anyone need apply except neutral heads. These things are coherent beyond belief. Think Havi B3p1 with a smidgen less
> warmth. Could test Dacs and amps with these. Big soundstage, good separation, detail, dynamics, freq extension on both ends. No sibilance.
> ...


 
  
 Less bass slam than Havi B3?


----------



## B9Scrambler

grayson73 said:


> Less bass slam than Havi B3?




Bass slam and Havi B3 do not belong in the same sentence. If the Carrott has less bass than the Havi...


----------



## ozkan

b9scrambler said:


> Bass slam and Havi B3 do not belong in the same sentence. If the Carrott has less bass than the Havi...


 
  
 Havi B3 does have some bass slam if you can find the right tips and drive them properly


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah less bass in general with the Tittas. Think Etymotic with a much bigger, rounder soundstage. A much easier listen, Tittas and Ety's have similar neutral ways.


----------



## riodgarp

Does anyone know what replacement tips which suitable for Takstar hi1200? It's original tips sounds too much bass and the mid look like veiled or something . . .


----------



## B9Scrambler

ozkan said:


> Havi B3 does have some bass slam if you can find the right tips and drive them properly


 
 The Sennheiser dual flange provide a perfect seal, and I have some amps that drive them just fine. They're just very, very bass light. And there's nothing wrong with that. I love them as is.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> The Sennheiser dual flange provide a perfect seal, and I have some amps that drive them just fine. They're just very, very bass light. And there's nothing wrong with that. I love them as is.




I think the Tittas are more neutral than the havis but when called upon their bass will go lower. 

For bassheads like yourself  It may appear as bass light.

 TWIN


----------



## andione1983

Just brought a set of plextone x46m to try.... 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurk650

Gave in and just ordered the DIY IE800 b/c its so damn cheap


----------



## 1clearhead

REMAX RM-600M has plenty of bass slam for a BA armature and they're also very efficient and easy to drive.


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> REMAX RM-600M has plenty of bass slam for a BA armature and they're also very efficient and easy to drive.


 
 That's good to hear, but I don't want to sell my house.. ♫


----------



## BurntToast12

charliemotta said:


> That's good to hear, but I don't want to sell my house.. ♫


 
 25$ isn't expensive.
  


1clearhead said:


> REMAX RM-600M has plenty of bass slam for a BA armature and they're also very efficient and easy to drive.


 
 So, It's really good?
 How's the build though? They look rather Cheap-ish.


----------



## Charliemotta

burnttoast12 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > That's good to hear, but I don't want to sell my house.. ♫
> ...


 
 Umm.... Remax = Selling houses.


----------



## DaveLT

Rofl ^ well done.


----------



## BurntToast12

charliemotta said:


> Umm.... Remax = Selling houses.


 
 Oh,


----------



## 1clearhead

charliemotta said:


> That's good to hear, but I don't want to sell my house.. ♫


 
  
 Haha. ....at first I didn't get it. funny. .....When they opened a store near my company several years back the name kind of felt funny to me, as well.


burnttoast12 said:


> 25$ isn't expensive.
> 
> So, It's really good?
> How's the build though? They look rather Cheap-ish.


 
  
 The housing and the quality of the wire is surprisingly good, but I could really do without the mike, even though, as I said, is really well made.


----------



## 1clearhead

About the 600M
  
 I'm going to have to compare them tonight (in China) with my other BA/hybrids. These are seriously taking shape and aiming to take the number 1 spot on my list of IEM's.
  
 .....will let you know later tonight in China how they do
  
  
  
 PS. .....so far burned them over 50 hours.


----------



## omek77

Is there an online store in Europe, wich sells VSONIC VSD5?


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> About the 600M
> 
> I'm going to have to compare them tonight (in China) with my other BA/hybrids. These are seriously taking shape and aiming to take the number 1 spot on my list of IEM's.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting comment...Would you be talking about these??
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0073XY5LC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=331U21FYUMZE0&coliid=I2RJCFLCAHSIT5&psc=1


----------



## SerenaxD

omek77 said:


> Is there an online store in Europe, wich sells VSONIC VSD5?


 
 Yep. Lendmeurears sells the VSD5 with worldwide shipping.
http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vsd5/
 Hope that helps.


----------



## b1uedeath

fatteemo said:


> Thanks for your insight. I was mainly looking to see whether it was possible to make a 12 driver iem at this price and still make a profit. I can't afford to gamble with $650 at this point, but maybe in a few years when there is more reviews. But who knows what the prices will be at that point.


 
  
  
 I have the 12 drivers universal on order, shipping within a week or two hopefully! Will post some comments after I get some time with it!


----------



## 1clearhead

b1uedeath said:


> I have the 12 drivers universal on order, shipping within a week or two hopefully! Will post some comments after I get some time with it!


 

 It looks like you're ready to take on the titanic of all IEM's......keep us posted!


----------



## MuZo2

fatteemo said:


> Has anyone heard of this brand? http://world.taobao.com/item/42964027035.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4024-12692663288.2.Oy0n3O&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> They sell a 12 driver iem for $610. It seems too good to be true, but the store has been around for 5 years and the description and reviews seem legit. I am just wondering if this is bad quality or the other 10-12 driver iems are just way overpriced.


 

 Are you sure its 12 driver each side or just 6 drivers?


----------



## omek77

serenaxd said:


> Yep. Lendmeurears sells the VSD5 with worldwide shipping.
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vsd5/
> Hope that helps.


 
 Thank you, yes that helps


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> b1uedeath said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 12 drivers universal on order, shipping within a week or two hopefully! Will post some comments after I get some time with it!
> ...


 
 Order a 2nd one. I'll pay you on Tuesday!


----------



## FatTeemo

muzo2 said:


> Are you sure its 12 driver each side or just 6 drivers?


 
  
 I'm pretty sure it's 12 per side, but this is probably one of those IEMS that you should ask the shop owner questions about before ordering. I'm surprised that people are taking chances on this! But I'm also excited to hear the results.


----------



## b1uedeath

fatteemo said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 12 per side, but this is probably one of those IEMS that you should ask the shop owner questions about before ordering. I'm surprised that people are taking chances on this! But I'm also excited to hear the results.


 
 It is 12 per side. I confirmed with the shop.


----------



## b1uedeath

For those looking at the 12 driver IEMs... the shop also does customization options.
  
 http://hk.taobao.com/item/37258628415.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2014.21600712.0.0
  
 30 yuan for carbon faceplates


----------



## FatTeemo

b1uedeath said:


> For those looking at the 12 driver IEMs... the shop also does customization options.
> 
> http://hk.taobao.com/item/37258628415.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2014.21600712.0.0
> 
> 30 yuan for carbon faceplates


 
  
 Got an error when I clicked on link


----------



## b1uedeath

Weird. Try this link.​ http://tw.taobao.com/item/37258628415.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2014.21600712.0.0


----------



## FatTeemo

b1uedeath said:


> Weird. Try this link.​ http://tw.taobao.com/item/37258628415.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2014.21600712.0.0


 
  
 That works. Do you have to buy the cable separately or does it come with a cable?


----------



## b1uedeath

You have to buy the cable separate. In my experience with custom IEMs in China, most sellers don't bundle them together. Heres the link to the cables. http://tw.taobao.com/item/38396591175.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z3p.7398038.0.0.L0TiJk
  
 I went for the pure silver cable @ 330 yuan, while they also offer copper (5N,6N,7N), silver and alloyed gold (not too sure about this one)cables.
  
 I got my IEMs made with the UE old connector for free, while they also offer the Shure connector for free. You can get the new UE connector for +100 yuan I believe.


----------



## FatTeemo

b1uedeath said:


> You have to buy the cable separate. In my experience with custom IEMs in China, most sellers don't bundle them together. Heres the link to the cables. http://tw.taobao.com/item/38396591175.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z3p.7398038.0.0.L0TiJk
> 
> I went for the pure silver cable @ 330 yuan, while they also offer copper (5N,6N,7N), silver and alloyed gold (not too sure about this one)cables.
> 
> I got my IEMs made with the UE old connector for free, while they also offer the Shure connector for free. You can get the new UE connector for +100 yuan I believe.


 
  
 Thanks. Good to know. Awaiting your review!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dunu Titan 5, read it...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-5/reviews/14894
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dunu Titan 3, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-3/reviews/14893


----------



## BurntToast12

My KZ Whirlwind tips just came.
 That was quicker than I thought it'd be.
  
 My Zircon is still on it's way though :c


----------



## ForceMajeure

b1uedeath said:


> I have the 12 drivers universal on order, shipping within a week or two hopefully! Will post some comments after I get some time with it!


 
  
 Nice, I hope all goes well.  Give us comparisons with the rest of your gear...


----------



## Reylaw

cr0wnest said:


> The splashy treble might be a worry for me, but as long as it doesn't sound fatiguing I should be able to look past that flaw. Glad to hear they've got some sub bass and mid bass presence, I've been digging those frequencies lately as long as it doesn't drown the mids and highs.
> 
> Thanks for the input! Maybe I'll check them out soon.




Cr0wnest are you talking about the **** UE? I HAVE THEM AND IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST HEAR. They are using beryllium drivers just like the mi pistons. Now I can understand the hype about the pistons. The sound is so powerful but effortless at the same time. You can feel the rumbles and air and it can reach the top end without any hint of distortion. I've used the stock cable once and changed to silver upgrade cable. Silver cable is clearer and worth the upgrade for me. Now I've received my paiaudio mr3 and I'm having a little problem liking them more than the **** UE. They cost 5-6 times more than the UE! I tried the silver cable with the mr3 and it also improved the sound for me. I'll will burn them more and see if the sound improves. I've had the UE for a week and the MR3 just yesterday


----------



## bhazard

Meizu HD50 Review
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meizu-hd50/reviews/14895
  
 Sits alongside the Takstar Pro 80 as my favorite ~$60 sets.


----------



## 1clearhead

Surprise, surprise! ....just got a new pair of IEM's delivered to me this morning in China.
  
 Pioneer SEC-CL100  .....can anybody say vsonic gr07?
  




  
 By comparison, the CL100 is LOUDER and the soundstage is WIDER than the GR07, while maintaining great balance so far (still burning)!
  
 I'm seriously thinking that these would be a better buy than the iriver icp-at500 for there asking price when compared to the CL100's asking price of only 399 RMB (US $61) -vs 699 RMB (US $108) for at500 vs 599 RMB (US $92) for gr07.
  
 This is the only website that I find that carries them......
  
http://item.jd.com/1938816.html
  
  
 Hopefully, aliexpress, taobao, ebay and amazon will catch on!


----------



## DaveLT

reylaw said:


> Cr0wnest are you talking about the **** UE? I HAVE THEM AND IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST HEAR. They are using beryllium drivers just like the mi pistons. Now I can understand the hype about the pistons. The sound is so powerful but effortless at the same time. You can feel the rumbles and air and it can reach the top end without any hint of distortion. I've used the stock cable once and changed to silver upgrade cable. Silver cable is clearer and worth the upgrade for me. Now I've received my paiaudio mr3 and I'm having a little problem liking them more than the **** UE. They cost 5-6 times more than the UE! I tried the silver cable with the mr3 and it also improved the sound for me. I'll will burn them more and see if the sound improves. I've had the UE for a week and the MR3 just yesterday




Never got the hype with any Pistons. That is vastly different from any Pistons actually.


1clearhead said:


> Surprise, surprise! ....just got a new pair of IEM's delivered to me this morning in China.
> 
> Pioneer SEC-CL100  .....can anybody say vsonic gr07?
> 
> ...



Looks good!


----------



## cr0wnest

reylaw said:


> Cr0wnest are you talking about the **** UE? I HAVE THEM AND IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST HEAR. They are using beryllium drivers just like the mi pistons. Now I can understand the hype about the pistons. The sound is so powerful but effortless at the same time. You can feel the rumbles and air and it can reach the top end without any hint of distortion. I've used the stock cable once and changed to silver upgrade cable. Silver cable is clearer and worth the upgrade for me. Now I've received my paiaudio mr3 and I'm having a little problem liking them more than the **** UE. They cost 5-6 times more than the UE! I tried the silver cable with the mr3 and it also improved the sound for me. I'll will burn them more and see if the sound improves. I've had the UE for a week and the MR3 just yesterday


 
  
Thats good to know. I was worried they might turn out to be similar to the SE215, how does the **** UE compare to that?

 I dont mind grabbing a pair without cable, because I still have a custom cooper cable from my SE215 which is left unused at the moment.


----------



## NuckinFutz

1clearhead looks like GR06 to me


----------



## 1clearhead

nuckinfutz said:


> @1clearhead looks like GR06 to me


 
  
 Though the simularities on the sound signature are closer to that of the GR07. It has a better presentation and wider soundstage that generates in greater placement of instruments, and very efficient and louder.....WAY LOUDER. Can be driven very easily!


----------



## Pastapipo

reylaw said:


> Cr0wnest are you talking about the **** UE? I HAVE THEM AND IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST HEAR. They are using beryllium drivers just like the mi pistons. Now I can understand the hype about the pistons. The sound is so powerful but effortless at the same time. You can feel the rumbles and air and it can reach the top end without any hint of distortion. I've used the stock cable once and changed to silver upgrade cable. Silver cable is clearer and worth the upgrade for me. Now I've received my paiaudio mr3 and I'm having a little problem liking them more than the **** UE. They cost 5-6 times more than the UE! I tried the silver cable with the mr3 and it also improved the sound for me. I'll will burn them more and see if the sound improves. I've had the UE for a week and the MR3 just yesterday




Pistons were extremely V-shaped to my ears. How is the balance of the ****?


----------



## NuckinFutz

1clearhead said:


> Though the simularities on the sound signature are closer to that of the GR07. It has a better presentation and wider soundstage that generates in greater placement of instruments, and very efficient and louder.....WAY LOUDER. Can be driven very easily!




From memory, the GR06 was louder than the GR07 by a fair bit.



This shows the Cl100 next to the GR07. I'd honestly guess it's just a repackaged GR06. 

Do you find the signature more mid forward?


----------



## 1clearhead

nuckinfutz said:


> From memory, the GR06 was louder than the GR07 by a fair bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No. Definitely, when I compared them to the GR06 the CL100 were still louder by several db's the signature is less forward and more detailed as the GR07. These are just blowing me away from what I would had hoped the GR07 should have sounded. It really reveals a better and detailed soundstage when placed head to head against both. I just love the efficiency of it all.
  
 CL100 110db
  
 GR06  108db
  
 GR07  105db
  
 I liked my iriver icp-at500 over the GR07, but the CL100 might edge out the at500's. Only time will tell....still burning.


----------



## Reylaw

cr0wnest said:


> Thats good to know. I was worried they might turn out to be similar to the SE215, how does the **** UE compare to that?




I never tried the se215 



pastapipo said:


> Pistons were extremely V-shaped to my ears. How is the balance of the ****?




I've never heard any pistons, but they both use beryllium drivers so I assumed they may share similar characteristics. I'm currently using the **** with stock cable and I don't feel that the mids are recessed at all. At my normal listening level the bass is a little emphasized but it is very clear and separate from the mids and treble. Currently listening to them at very low volume and the vocals are still very clear and audible.I'm not a big fan of v-shaped iem's either.


----------



## DaveLT

1clearhead said:


> No. Definitely, when I compared them to the GR06 the CL100 were still louder by several db's the signature is less forward and more detailed as the GR07. These are just blowing me away from what I would had hoped the GR07 should have sounded. It really reveals a better and detailed soundstage when placed head to head against both. I just love the efficiency of it all.
> 
> CL100 110db
> 
> ...


 
 GR06 has the same pricing as the CL100 ... Hmm, a bit too coincidental?


----------



## BurntToast12

Anyone tried
  
 http://id.aliexpress.com/item/FX-AUDIO-DAC-X3-Fiber-Coaxial-USB-Decoder-24BIT-192Khz-USB-DAC-Headphone-192khz-Decoder-audio/32500399802.html
  
 or
  
 http://id.aliexpress.com/item/TOP-PCM5102-XMOS-U8-USB-DAC-T-Music-Hifi-Mini-DAC-Sound-Card-384K-32bit-with/32556844041.html
  
 Are they good?
 Or are there any better alternative?


----------



## DaveLT

burnttoast12 said:


> Anyone tried
> 
> http://id.aliexpress.com/item/FX-AUDIO-DAC-X3-Fiber-Coaxial-USB-Decoder-24BIT-192Khz-USB-DAC-Headphone-192khz-Decoder-audio/32500399802.html
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wholesale-HiFi-AK4490-XMOS-USB-DAC-decoder-Support-192K-24Bit-with-headphone-output-power-supply/32571939299.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_3_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_5
  
 You might want to check out this one instead. AK4490 is used in almost every other popular DAC (Grace design, massdrop etc etc)


----------



## vsls

reylaw said:


> I've never heard any pistons, but they both use beryllium drivers so I assumed they may share similar characteristics. I'm currently using the **** with stock cable and I don't feel that the mids are recessed at all. At my normal listening level the bass is a little emphasized but it is very clear and separate from the mids and treble. Currently listening to them at very low volume and the vocals are still very clear and audible.I'm not a big fan of v-shaped iem's either.



 


I am really intrigued by the **** since I always enjoy forward mids! Do you feel that the soundstage is wide enough or recessed? Are they suitable for Classic/Hard/Alternative Rock? Also I've seen that a seller on Aliexpress has 2 different versions of "stock" cables. I don't know if it's worth to buy them with stock at all or go straight to the upgraded cable. Would a 4 core silver cable do justice? The price is almost the same as the ****.


----------



## peter123

Regarding the **** UE:
To my ears they don't sound similar to the Piston 2.0 at all. The UE is much more balanced and offers better quality sound across the board. Only thing better on the Piston is bass quantity.

Compared to the SE215 the UE has much less mid-bass and about the same amount of subbass. They're much more clean and airy sounding as well.

Needless to say I prefer the **** UE over both by quite some margin.

Regarding the discussion about the CL100:

The shell/housing on the GR07 is significantly larger than that on the GR06 so it should be quite easy to determine which (if any) of the housings it uses.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Regarding the **** UE:
> To my ears they don't sound similar to the Piston 2.0 at all. The UE is much more balanced and offers better quality sound across the board. Only thing better on the Piston is bass quantity.
> 
> Compared to the SE215 the UE has much less mid-bass and about the same amount of subbass. They're much more clean and airy sounding as well.
> ...


 
  
 Again, the housing is one thing, but the sound signature betters both the gr06 and gr07. I'm still at a disbelief on how they're even edging-out the at500. I'll be burning them in all night and will give more input, tomorrow. .....these are seriously surreal for the price.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Again, the housing is one thing, but the sound signature betters both the gr06 and gr07. I'm still at a disbelief on how they're even edging-out the at500. I'll be burning them in all night and will give more input, tomorrow. .....these are seriously surreal for the price.




Yes I agree, even if the housings are the same everything else may differ...

My post was more in the light of the ones talking about it using the same housings as the GR06 or GR07 but as already mentioned that's only the housings and not necessarily anything more.


----------



## 1clearhead

D***m......I got the CL100 from the shopping website *JD.COM (in China)* and I cannot find any other site that sells them yet. I was hoping to provide more websites, but the CL100 are so darn new, they were just recently released.
  
 Once I see them in any other shopping website.....I'll shoot a link to everyone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> D***m......I got the CL100 from the shopping website *JD.COM (in China)* and I cannot find any other site that sells them yet. I was hoping to provide more websites, but the CL100 are so darn new, they were just recently released.
> 
> Once I see them in any other shopping website.....I'll shoot a link to everyone.


 






 Please do Clearhead.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Please do Clearhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Double the support.....thanks TWIN!


----------



## Inszy

burnttoast12 said:


> Anyone tried
> 
> http://id.aliexpress.com/item/FX-AUDIO-DAC-X3-Fiber-Coaxial-USB-Decoder-24BIT-192Khz-USB-DAC-Headphone-192khz-Decoder-audio/32500399802.html
> 
> ...


 
 If you want cheap DAC than you can buy this one:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SA9027-ES9023-24BIT-96KHZ-Asynchronous-USB-DAC-HIFI-Sound-Decoder-with-Case/32396623155.html
  
 Very nice clear sound (Sabre on board), no need additional power supply. You can read about it on diyaudio:
 http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/digital-line-level/274079-another-cheap-dac-sa9027-es9023-24bit-96khz-asynchronous-usb-dac.html


----------



## 1clearhead

OK, more information on the CL100 and other places you can purchase them from try www.pioneerchina.com.
  
 This website is written on the box in came in.
  
 To go directly to headphones/earphones go to: http://www.pioneerchina.com/minisite/pioneer-earphone/
  
  
 Hope this helps....
  
http://www.pioneerchina.com/minisite/pioneer-earphone/inside_3.html#


----------



## 1clearhead

Here are 2 other websites for the CL100.
  
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-b.w10824931-11161910615.6.ShsJkE&id=522841227921&sku_properties=5919063:6536025&scene=taobao_shop
  
  
http://item.yixun.com/item-2240446.html?YTAG=3.21012000


----------



## peter123

I forgot to mention earlier that te **** UE (although not on the same level) reminds me quite a bit of the CKR9. It could easily have been it's smaller brother. Not bad for $20 

It also reminds me about the Soundmagic E80.


----------



## peter123

@Pastapipo

I also forgot to answer your question about KZ HDS1 vs **** UE:
I'm sure you have guessed by now that I prefer the UE over the HDS1 as well


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> @Pastapipo
> 
> I also forgot to answer your question about KZ HDS1 vs **** UE:
> I'm sure you have guessed by now that I prefer the UE over the HDS1 as well


 
  
  Peter which one do you like more for treble quality, CKR9 or **** UE?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Peter which one do you like more for treble quality, CKR9 or **** UE?




The CKR9. I'm gonna do a full review of the UE eventually but I've got some others I need to publish first.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Check out the Ausdom M05. Pretty sweet little Bluetooth headphone!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14904


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> Check out the Ausdom M05. Pretty sweet little Bluetooth headphone!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14904


 
 These look a LOT like my Meelectronics Matrix 2.. And when I say "a lot", I mean more or less identical, apart from some minor cosmetic differences, as far as I can see


----------



## jant71

Found this review of the CL100 so I figured I'd pass it on...
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.soomal.com/doc/20100006235.doc_0003.htm&prev=search
  
 ^This review seems to make them sound something like the AN16.
 Says it looks identical to GR06
 GR07 better depth and balance and better high freq. resolution
 Mids on CL100 a bit nasal compared to GR07
 Drums not as clear as on GR07
 (that is what is says anyhow; don't kill the messenger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Inszy

anticute said:


> These look a LOT like my Meelectronics Matrix 2.. And when I say "a lot", I mean more or less identical, apart from some minor cosmetic differences, as far as I can see


 
 But they have different drivers. Matrix 2 are more analytical and clear, Audom has more fun and bass.


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> But they have different drivers. Matrix 2 are more analytical and clear, Audom has more fun and bass.


 
  
 With some minor EQ knocking out the mid bass the M05 is pretty stellar. I haven't tried many Bluetooth headsets, but I can't imagine they'd sound much better than an EQ'd M05 (at least in that ~50 USD price range). I'm definitely going to be looking more into Bluetooth headphones and tech now given what the M05 can output


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> These look a LOT like my Meelectronics Matrix 2.. And when I say "a lot", I mean more or less identical, apart from some minor cosmetic differences, as far as I can see


 
 They are amazingly similar. Geeze, lol.


----------



## vsls

peter123 said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that te **** UE (although not on the same level) reminds me quite a bit of the CKR9. It could easily have been it's smaller brother. Not bad for $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

That is quite impressive comparison. Do you feel that a cable upgrade is needed for these IEMs? I'm not sure if I have to get them with or without stock cable.


----------



## 1clearhead

jant71 said:


> Found this review of the CL100 so I figured I'd pass it on...
> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.soomal.com/doc/20100006235.doc_0003.htm&prev=search
> 
> ^This review seems to make them sound something like the AN16.
> ...


 

 Nah.....no one wants to kill the messenger....that was just one review.
  
 Try going here at T-MALL.....*over 47 positive reviews to translate from Chinese to English*.
  
 ......I wouldn't personally write about them if they were sounding a bit nasal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....AN16, not even close.
  
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/522841227921.htm?spm=a1z10.1-b.w10824931-11161910615.6.ShsJkE&id=522841227921&sku_properties=5919063:6536025&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## jant71

Good luck with them! Sort of interested but never the biggest fan of the Vsonic housing or that L plug. I like the look of the little CLM10...http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/45050606769.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.l5SnMq&id=45050606769&abbucket=_AB-M72_B13&acm=03066.1003.1.291486&aldid=xISs0jEe&abtest=_AB-LR72-PR72&scm=1003.1.03066.13_45050606769_291486&pos=5&sku_properties=5919063:6536025

  
 Of course B9 will want them cause they are another microdriver to try


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Good luck with them! Sort of interested but never the biggest fan of the Vsonic housing or that L plug. I like the look of the little CLM10...http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/45050606769.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.l5SnMq&id=45050606769&abbucket=_AB-M72_B13&acm=03066.1003.1.291486&aldid=xISs0jEe&abtest=_AB-LR72-PR72&scm=1003.1.03066.13_45050606769_291486&pos=5&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
> 
> 
> 
> Of course B9 will want them cause they are another microdriver to try




Heck yes. 5.8 mm? I'm in!


----------



## DaveLT

Pioneer is not strictly China is it 
Mmmmm microdriver. Been very very impressed with microdrivers.
Have been discussing with my mate about microdrivers and the reason they are good is they have less standing waves making for a less peaky experience. Nice!


----------



## B9Scrambler

davelt said:


> Pioneer is not strictly China is it
> Mmmmm microdriver. Been very very impressed with microdrivers.
> Have been discussing with my mate about microdrivers and the reason they are good is they have less standing waves making for a less peaky experience. Nice!




Yeah, there is something about these tiny drivers I really like. They can be exceptionally quick while still putting out wicked detail and great bass. JVC FXH30 is still my favorite example of this (and favorite earphone period).


----------



## chompchomps

b9scrambler said:


> Yeah, there is something about these tiny drivers I really like. They can be exceptionally quick while still putting out wicked detail and great bass. JVC FXH30 is still my favorite example of this (and favorite earphone period).


 
  
 Just saw your finding on the JVC FXH30's, and they got me interested! Pity i didnt read this while in japan, although i tried out the FXT90's and was really surprised by it! 
  
 Coming from LEAR's AE1D single dynamic


----------



## TwinACStacks

chompchomps said:


> Just saw your finding on the JVC FXH30's, and they got me interested! Pity i didnt read this while in japan, although i tried out the FXT90's and was really surprised by it!
> 
> Coming from LEAR's AE1D single dynamic




 You"re going to get him started again....

 TWIN


----------



## chompchomps

yeah have been seeing Scrambler with his FXH comparisons around 
  
 have the feel to pick up some second hand FXT90's for about 45USd locally. good deal?


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> You"re going to get him started again....
> 
> TWIN




Haha! Don't worry Twin. You are all safe.


----------



## peter123

vsls said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention earlier that te **** UE (although not on the same level) reminds me quite a bit of the CKR9. It could easily have been it's smaller brother. Not bad for $20
> ...




Although I think that they share some characteristic with those IEM's they're not quite up to par (especially with the CKR9). They also have a slightly birghter signature with a thinner upper midrange but yeay, they're really good for $20 

I've tried my pair with the silver coated cables from my Onkyo IEM's and didn't hear any significant difference but YMMV.

Edit: added picture with the Onkyo cable and the Ostry red tuning tips:



Adele - 25 sound crazy good with the **** UE......


----------



## Reylaw

vsls said:


> reylaw said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard any pistons, but they both use beryllium drivers so I assumed they may share similar characteristics. I'm currently using the **** with stock cable and I don't feel that the mids are recessed at all. At my normal listening level the bass is a little emphasized but it is very clear and separate from the mids and treble. Currently listening to them at very low volume and the vocals are still very clear and audible.I'm not a big fan of v-shaped iem's either.
> ...




I think the **** UE is great for rock! Think of wide soundstage and airy sound with very good soundstage. i've mostly used it with silver upgrade cable though. A quick comparison with stock is that the silver cable gives an obviously clearer sound. It also makes the treble more present and emphasized. I used the silver cable on MR3 and it sounded brighter than what I prefer. These are all from memory though so take it with a grain of salt.

in summary:
Stock cable : neutral/darker backdround
Silver cable : bright background. makes the cymbals bigger and more present
Bluetooth cable  : ok for casual listening. Lower end and higher end are a little rolled-off. But this is the cable that gave me that love at first hear feeling. The vocals are amazing. The placement of the buttons is awkward though since it gives weight to the cable and pushes the cable toward one side since it is not placed in the center.

So in the end it is based on your preference if the cables are worth it.


----------



## ozkan

reylaw said:


> I think the **** UE is great for rock! Think of wide soundstage and airy sound with very good soundstage. i've mostly used it with silver upgrade cable though. A quick comparison with stock is that the silver cable gives an obviously clearer sound. It also makes the treble more present and emphasized. I used the silver cable on MR3 and it sounded brighter than what I prefer. These are all from memory though so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> in summary:
> Stock cable : neutral/darker backdround
> ...


 
  
 Where can you order them with silver cable? Any link?


----------



## Reylaw

ozkan said:


> Where can you order them with silver cable? Any link?



http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32474992569.html?productSubject=4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones&detailNewVersion=2&adminSeq=202441933&productId=32474992569&productId=32474992569&shopNumber=519064&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

I just noticed that the cable is currently more expensive than the earphones itself without cable ●﹏●


----------



## Inszy

After a month of waiting I just received Sender DT3. Right out of the box it's so-so. Good for dance, R&B and so on, but metal or classical music? Blah...
 Dynamic driver is ok - bass is strong, peak on mid-bas, little bloated mids.
 BA... I don't know which BA they are using, but they doing it wrong. Recessed mids, peak on uper-mids and where are highs?!
  
 I'll give them burning for 50 hours, but I don't think they be way better.


----------



## DaveLT

reylaw said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32474992569.html?productSubject=4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones&detailNewVersion=2&adminSeq=202441933&productId=32474992569&productId=32474992569&shopNumber=519064&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail
> 
> I just noticed that the cable is currently more expensive than the earphones itself without cable ●﹏●


 
 I bought the tingo silver plated cable for 10$ if that helps. Waiting for it to arrive.
  
 On the other hand, the VJJB K4 sounds pretty lovely. Slightly dark but it sounds pretty nice.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Haha! Don't worry Twin. You are all safe.


 





 It's all okay Scrambler, the FXH30 is very close to the top of my list of "Next buys", it won't be long. In fact I just found one for $58 on Fleabay.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

My new years resolution? To get more people to try the Bette (ivalux) 10mm METAL earphone.
  
 I may have mentioned these before once or twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah they are THAT good.
  
 HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!
  








 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

We gotta get one of the usual suspects to review the Carrot Titta One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's my resolution!


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> My new years resolution? To get more people to try the Bette (ivalux) 10mm METAL earphone.
> 
> I may have mentioned these before once or twice.
> 
> ...




Per the other thread, you got me lol


----------



## Grayson73

I don't know anything about DACs and Amps so I'm going to ask you guys!
  
 1.  I play my music from my Dell M6500 laptop and Nexus 6 phone to both IEMs and Headphones.  Will a DAC/AMP improve the sound quality?  If so, any recommendations for a portable one less than $150?
 2.  If I don't need a DAC, any recommendations for amp less than $150?


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, "taobao" launched the *Pioneer SEC-CL100* and they are still marketed cheaper than the Chinese competitor. So, if you have a taobao account, you could get them here.
  
https://s.taobao.com/search?q=pioneer+sec-cl100&imgfile=&js=1&stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1&initiative_id=staobaoz_20160101&ie=utf8
  
  
 My conclusion:
  
 By far, they are easier to drive and has finer details (less splashy) when compared, for example, to the GR07. Vocals are better presented and more realistic when compared to the GR06. Overall, these are easier to drive from any unit with an accurate and broader soundstage when compared to both GR06 and 7. When I compared them to any of the vsonic vcsd's, only the GR07's are most compatible, but with the CL100 being more efficient and costing much less.
  
  
  
 Aliexpress will probably be launching them, soon!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  .....I'll try to keep those who are interested posted!


----------



## Lurk650

grayson73 said:


> I don't know anything about DACs and Amps so I'm going to ask you guys!
> 
> 1.  I play my music from my Dell M6500 laptop and Nexus 6 phone to both IEMs and Headphones.  Will a DAC/AMP improve the sound quality?  If so, any recommendations for a portable one less than $150?
> 2.  If I don't need a DAC, any recommendations for amp less than $150?


 
 Only experience I have is with my FiiO E07K and as far as a DAC with my laptop, I love it. I do feel it changes the sound for the better (clarity) and power. I can increment the bass in steps of 2 (thru 10) or take it down -10. Along with Treble. It's not Android USB compatible though. 
  
 These FiiO is compatible though http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E18-KUNLUN-Android-Phone/dp/B00GCDJBMM


----------



## Whaleshark12

grayson73 said:


> I don't know anything about DACs and Amps so I'm going to ask you guys!
> 
> 1.  I play my music from my Dell M6500 laptop and Nexus 6 phone to both IEMs and Headphones.  Will a DAC/AMP improve the sound quality?  If so, any recommendations for a portable one less than $150?
> 2.  If I don't need a DAC, any recommendations for amp less than $150?


 
 1) It is very subjective. But if you have a high end IEM/headphone or IEM that you are use to it. You maybe notice a slight different. But as you move upward to higher end gear. It may change dramatically. Still it depends on your ear that's why it is very subjective.

 Fiio E18? Not sure about the current price.

 2)Every device have a DAC and amp. But mobile phone and laptop usually is build into an SOC (System on cheap) to save space for putting in other component. Amp is only use to amplify the signal and also provide stable/better power to feed the Headphone or IEM. 

 I maybe wrong, but do correct me!


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> I don't know anything about DACs and Amps so I'm going to ask you guys!
> 
> 1.  I play my music from my Dell M6500 laptop and Nexus 6 phone to both IEMs and Headphones.  Will a DAC/AMP improve the sound quality?  If so, any recommendations for a portable one less than $150?
> 2.  If I don't need a DAC, any recommendations for amp less than $150?




A high quality DAC/amp will very much improve your listening experience. Personal favorite is the Geek Out V2+ Infinity.

The Centrance Dacport slim from Massdrop would be an excellent starting point at $100, and it could probably be used off your Nexus 6 too with a USB OTG cable. Makes a huge difference in android sound using that and USB Audio Player Pro.


----------



## BurntToast12

grayson73 said:


> I don't know anything about DACs and Amps so I'm going to ask you guys!
> 
> 1.  I play my music from my Dell M6500 laptop and Nexus 6 phone to both IEMs and Headphones.  Will a DAC/AMP improve the sound quality?  If so, any recommendations for a portable one less than $150?
> 2.  If I don't need a DAC, any recommendations for amp less than $150?


 
 Yes, It would. A lot of your IEMs are recommended to be used with a decent AMP and DAC, such as the LZ A2, Ostry KC06, Zero Audio Tenore. You'll probably need both an AMP and DAC. 
  
 My recommendation would be the Fiio Alpen 2 E17K, Priced at 139$. It can be used with both your laptop, and your phone.


----------



## BurntToast12

whaleshark12 said:


> 1) It is very subjective. But if you have a high end IEM/headphone or IEM that you are use to it. You maybe notice a slight different. But as you move upward to higher end gear. It may change dramatically. Still it depends on your ear that's why it is very subjective.
> 
> Fiio E18? Not sure about the current price.
> 
> ...


 
 Fiio E18 is 205$ at the official Aliexpress store.
 Although it's 152$ at amazon though?


----------



## RedTwilight

grayson73 said:


> I don't know anything about DACs and Amps so I'm going to ask you guys!
> 
> 1.  I play my music from my Dell M6500 laptop and Nexus 6 phone to both IEMs and Headphones.  Will a DAC/AMP improve the sound quality?  If so, any recommendations for a portable one less than $150?
> 2.  If I don't need a DAC, any recommendations for amp less than $150?




If you can bump that up another 50, the Xduoo XD-05 seems like a pretty good piece. Has USB and coax inputs, line in, 3 gain settings and filters. Apparently works with Android and ios too. 
http://www.xduoo.com/xduoo/EnProductShow.asp?id=63


----------



## chompchomps

b9scrambler said:


> Heck yes. 5.8 mm? I'm in!


 
  
 hey B9, have you managed to try this one yet?


----------



## peter123

chompchomps said:


> hey B9, have you managed to try this one yet?




Lol! It's been one day since it was first posted in this thread


----------



## chompchomps

i must be getting too excited.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Well, ONE of my resolutions this year, NOT to buy so many earphones, just went Down in Flames.... I'm SO ashamed. Didn't even make it 12 Hours....
  
 I just ran across these gems. anyone know anything about them? 10Hz-20kHz, 9mm driver, interchangeable rear filters. for $15?
  
 Even with the flat wire I COULD NOT RESIST:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0176XT9Z0/ref=twister_B0178I3JOK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Got them in Black but I WAS tempted by the Green ones.
  
 Get this: out of 1,739 REVIEWS 1,355 are 5 Star!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If it's any good, that will be a plus.
  








 TWIN


----------



## FatTeemo

twinacstacks said:


> Well, ONE of my resolutions this year, NOT to buy so many earphones, just went Down in Flames.... I'm SO ashamed. Didn't even make it 12 Hours....
> 
> I just ran across these gems. anyone know anything about them? 10Hz-20kHz, 9mm driver, interchangeable rear filters. for $15?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe that this is one of those companies that hand out free products for amazon reviews.


----------



## TwinACStacks

fatteemo said:


> I believe that this is one of those companies that hand out free products for amazon reviews.


 






 YOU MEAN I COULD HAVE SAVED $15 BUCKS?  Yes, I'm a whore.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> Well, ONE of my resolutions this year, NOT to buy so many earphones, just went Down in Flames.... I'm SO ashamed. Didn't even make it 12 Hours....
> 
> I just ran across these gems. anyone know anything about them? 10Hz-20kHz, 9mm driver, interchangeable rear filters. for $15?
> 
> ...


 

 Let us know how they sound. From the negative reviews, a  lot of which are fairly recent, there seem to be some build and reliability issues.
 Good luck.


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> fatteemo said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that this is one of those companies that hand out free products for amazon reviews.
> ...


 
 I bought the Red / Black for $14.99 3 weeks ago..   ♫


----------



## Lurk650

burnttoast12 said:


> Fiio E18 is 205$ at the official Aliexpress store.
> Although it's 152$ at amazon though?




I linked it above. It's $143 from Amazon. 

The E17k Alpen 2 is $125. 

Both can do USB audio out via OTG cable


----------



## Kevang

Anyone know anything about this strange (7 driver) creation? iValux/Bette seems to have a decent reputation here with its IEMs, and the pricing is the same as that of the Hifiman HE-400s and the Philips Fidelio X2.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/i-Valux-HiFi-Hybrid-7-Drivers-50mm-Dynamic-Driver-6-Balanced-Armature-BA-Units-Hi-Fi/32470373681.html?spm=2114.12010108.100007.13.J7hv06


----------



## FUYU

kevang said:


> Anyone know anything about this strange (7 driver) creation? iValux/Bette seems to have a decent reputation here with its IEMs, and the pricing is the same as that of the Hifiman HE-400s and the Philips Fidelio X2.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/i-Valux-HiFi-Hybrid-7-Drivers-50mm-Dynamic-Driver-6-Balanced-Armature-BA-Units-Hi-Fi/32470373681.html?spm=2114.12010108.100007.13.J7hv06


 

 wow. That thing is a Heaven VI on steroids.
 Also ANC? What is this sorcery?


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> I bought the Red / Black for $14.99 3 weeks ago..   ♫


 





 Charlie, they any good? Don't fib now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> I bought the Red / Black for $14.99 3 weeks ago..   ♫


 





 OR did you get them for *FREE* slut-boy?
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

_[Mod Edit: link to fake IEMs removed.]_
  
 Hmm, very tempting indeed.
  
 Oh and I still don't get why inszy said mods said "fakes" will get threads banned. Didn't mods said something about *SHILL* posts? Meaning posts made my people employed by the respective companies?
 Well I don't care. As long as it's way cheaper and sounds good I'll take it. If you don't want to because you think it's a outright fake that's entirely your problem, Inszy.


----------



## Maxima7

> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0176XT9Z0/ref=twister_B0178I3JOK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Got them in Black but I WAS tempted by the Green ones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Amazon reviews and most other places don't mean squat. Gummy JVC also gets 5 stars, yet they're incredibly muddy.


----------



## Inszy

davelt said:


> Oh and I still don't get why inszy said mods said "fakes" will get threads banned. Didn't mods said something about *SHILL* posts? Meaning posts made my people employed by the respective companies?
> Well I don't care. As long as it's way cheaper and sounds good I'll take it. If you don't want to because you think it's a outright fake that's entirely your problem, Inszy.


 

 No, it's gonna be problem for everyone here. I know, you have problems with understanding some things, but always remember about that little quote:
  
 Quote:


currawong said:


> Guys, please don't link to fake versions of production headphones or IEMs. If this thread is going to be used in a way that promotes fake products, I'll have to close it.


 
  
 You don't know who is Currawong? Then look here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/65761/currawong
  
 Yes, if you see cheap chinese earphones with Shure, AKG or Sennheiser logo, it's a fake, no "replica", no matter how it's sounds. And yes, this thread was closed some time ago and can be closed once again. You can also get little bonus - ban for all Head-Fi forum.
 So, let's focus on genuine chinese products, so we can all enjoy with not so expensive earphones, ok?
  
 I don't care if you like me or you don't, just don't link to fakes, that's all.


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> Wow, after so much time, they finally cover Sennheiser logo on those pictures! So much not fake!
> But wait, what we have here...
> 
> You understand now?


 
 So that's the official taobao shop? Really huh ...


----------



## TwinACStacks

maxima7 said:


> Amazon reviews and most other places don't mean squat. Gummy JVC also gets 5 stars, yet they're incredibly muddy.




Yes. But just the odds of almost 2k reviews being positive should indicate they are not TOTALLY crap.
My expectations at $15 fortunately aren't real high...
 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Red / Black for $14.99 3 weeks ago..   ♫
> ...


 
 Haven't received them yet.


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Red / Black for $14.99 3 weeks ago..   ♫
> ...


 
 Everything listed in my profile was paid for.  You must have me confused with someone else...


----------



## Inszy

davelt said:


> So that's the official taobao shop? Really huh ...


 
 So they're selling fakes in official store. Really huh...


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> So they're selling fakes in official store. Really huh...


 
 What I linked initially is NOT the official store.


----------



## Inszy

Both of earphones was fakes. But on the second one, they just covered up Sennheiser logo.
 Really, you have so many chinese earphones, so why time and time again fake AKG, Shure, Sennheiser and Audio-Technica? To look cool on the street? Pretend to be rich?


----------



## Maxima7

twinacstacks said:


> Yes. But just the odds of almost 2k reviews being positive should indicate they are not TOTALLY crap.
> My expectations at $15 fortunately aren't real high...
> TWIN


 
 http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HAFX5B-Inner-Headphones-Black/dp/B005K925UO
  
 These somehow get an average of 4.2, while the one you posted was slightly better at 4.4.The Gummys are literally a 0! To be fair, the quality of the reviews probably are slightly better for the Sentry due to double the price (attracts different customer), but I'd also be leery of the toyish look/multiple color options. Some of the negative reviews also say the higher ratings on sound quality are misleading, which I'd expect for customers who haven't experienced anything but cheap IEMs.


----------



## Skullophile

Messing around on MisterTao and saw these; the reviews sound very positive

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36397321173.html


----------



## BurntToast12

Idealist S1813.
 Claims to use a Rockchip Nano C, so SQ is probably similar to Ruizu X2?


----------



## aaDee

Look at these...
http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32556254498.html


----------



## chompchomps

skullophile said:


> Messing around on MisterTao and saw these; the reviews sound very positive
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36397321173.html


 
 looks good! 5 drivers on each side? they even provided a interchangable cable option? wow. Have yet to start my hybrid journey.. might start with the LZ-A2


----------



## goodluck4u

twinacstacks said:


> Well, ONE of my resolutions this year, NOT to buy so many earphones, just went Down in Flames.... I'm SO ashamed. Didn't even make it 12 Hours....
> 
> I just ran across these gems. anyone know anything about them? 10Hz-20kHz, 9mm driver, interchangeable rear filters. for $15?
> 
> ...







carlsan said:


> Let us know how they sound. From the negative reviews, a  lot of which are fairly recent, there seem to be some build and reliability issues.
> Good luck.




The issue of amazon reviews by sample products must be written within a week from getting ones. this is too short to evaluate earphones. I guess few reviewers bring its exact information. the issue of bluetooth instruments are more problem than that of wiered earphones although many Chinese earphones require to spend much time to burn them in. I don't know about the affare of amazon.com but I know about amazon.co.jp. Because I wrote many reviews of sample products on amazon.co.jp.


----------



## FatTeemo

I noticed that a lot of Chinese iem companies try to match or surpass the K3003. What's the obsession with this iem? Why not try to make dupes of the savant or other popular western iems? I am actually reluctant to purchase any more iems that is trying to dupe the K3003 because I don't want a bunch of iems that sound too similar.


----------



## FatTeemo

skullophile said:


> Messing around on MisterTao and saw these; the reviews sound very positive
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36397321173.html


 
  
 My Chinese is not good enough to understand everything on the product page, but it's basically a long and technical explanation of why their iem is better than K3003k, Shure 846 and IE800. They included information about the background of the maker, history of their products, and why he choose each driver, etc. It sounds pretty convincing.


----------



## Koolpep

fatteemo said:


> I noticed that a lot of Chinese iem companies try to match or surpass the K3003. What's the obsession with this iem? Why not try to make dupes of the savant or other popular western iems? I am actually reluctant to purchase any more iems that is trying to dupe the K3003 because I don't want a bunch of iems that sound too similar.




Don't be afraid, while they all might claim they are "better" than the K3003, they all do sound different. Because after all, most of them just plonk together some drivers in a housing. There some real gems though, either by luck or because some really know what they are doing. The same happens with the ie800 lookalikes - they sound nothing like a ie800 when I last compared my **** to a real ie800 - doesn't mean they are bad, far from it, just means - don't believe what is written in the description. It's pure "marketing". 

I had a pair of KZ-EDSE that sound by all means, amazing. My second pair of the same earphone sounded totally different. I think one of the issues with a lot of these Chinese manufacturers is consistency and quality. Sometimes you come across real gems, like the LZ-A2 and they make it worthwhile in my opinion and you can hear that the person designing them knew what they were doing.

Generally though, we live in awesome times. The overall sound quality from these cheapo in ears is so much better than say ten years ago, so what you can get today for your money, is pretty amazing.

Just stay away from fakes, only fools think they are a good idea.

Cheers,
K


----------



## FatTeemo

fatteemo said:


> My Chinese is not good enough to understand everything on the product page, but it's basically a long and technical explanation of why their iem is better than K3003k, Shure 846 and IE800. They included information about the background of the maker, history of their products, and why he choose each driver, etc. It sounds pretty convincing.


 
  
 They even go into why they picked the material they chose for the shell and how it helps with sound and ergonomics. It does seem like a lot of thought has been put into making this iem or at least writing the description. Might be worth a buy. Still reading the product description. It's so longgg.


----------



## peter123

burnttoast12 said:


> Idealist S1813.
> Claims to use a Rockchip Nano C, so SQ is probably similar to Ruizu X2?




Lol, I'm actually listening to mine right now.

In my opinion it's a step up from the X02 especially because it's more powerful but it also has a bit better clarity. For $20 it's really good and batterylife is over 20 hours which is also nice.

UI is (unfortunately) identical to that on the X02.


----------



## ozkan

Why don't you have a look at Newsmy A33? It is cheap and sounding very similar to Kogan/Ritmix dap which has an amazing sound quality.
  
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Newsmy-A33-MP3-High-Quality-lossless-audio-Player-FM-Mini-Screen-Lovely-Fever-Music-MP3-WMA/32265086226.html?spm=2114.03020208.3.11.VLITFF&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_4_79_78_77_82_83_80_62_81,searchweb201560_2


----------



## BurntToast12

peter123 said:


> Lol, I'm actually listening to mine right now.
> 
> In my opinion it's a step up from the X02 especially because it's more powerful but it also has a bit better clarity. For $20 it's really good and batterylife is over 20 hours which is also nice.
> 
> UI is (unfortunately) identical to that on the X02.


 
 Navigating using the wheel-button-thing looks like a pain though.
 How's the build quality?
  
  


ozkan said:


> Why don't you have a look at Newsmy A33? It is cheap and sounding very similar to Kogan/Ritmix dap which has an amazing sound quality.
> 
> http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Newsmy-A33-MP3-High-Quality-lossless-audio-Player-FM-Mini-Screen-Lovely-Fever-Music-MP3-WMA/32265086226.html?spm=2114.03020208.3.11.VLITFF&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_4_79_78_77_82_83_80_62_81,searchweb201560_2


 
 Interesting.
 However, 32GB SD Card limit is a no go. :c


----------



## peter123

burnttoast12 said:


> Navigating using the wheel-button-thing looks like a pain though.
> How's the build quality?
> 
> 
> ...




Build quality is decent but it's still a $20 player.

Navigation is easy once you get used to it. The "wheel" is actually more like four buttons.

The Idealist and Newsmy uses the same chip so they do most likely sound very similar. I've used 64 gb cards with the Idealist without any problems and I'm sure that it will work on the Newsmy as well.


----------



## peter123

Zen 2.0 review:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-zen-v2/reviews/14922


----------



## Carlsan

osiris1 said:


> these look really good. any reviews yet? the FR graphs look quite flat.
> 
> I meant these, from earlier posting:
> 
> ...


 

 Ordered the A1, will let you know how they sound. A2 looks really good as well. Prices are lower than when you posted the above.


----------



## peter123

**** UE full review, go get em guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ue/reviews/14924


----------



## cr0wnest

peter123 said:


> **** UE full review, go get em guys
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ue/reviews/14924




Been waiting for this. Thank you!  

That same store also sells some other similar custom IEM that the seller claims are way ahead of the **** UE. Some are dual driver as well. Not sure if I should risk those.


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> Ordered the A1, will let you know how they sound. A2 looks really good as well. Prices are lower than when you posted the above.


 





 Weird, I just ordered the A2 a few days ago. I hope it's as good as the FR suggests.
  








 TWIN


----------



## FUYU

carlsan said:


> Ordered the A1, will let you know how they sound. A2 looks really good as well. Prices are lower than when you posted the above.


 
 Argh, 71$ seems like a steal.
 I'm sorry student-budget. Here I go. I will post impressions as soon as I get them.


----------



## Gonomon

peter123 said:


> **** UE full review, go get em guys
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ue/reviews/14924



Thanks for the review! Still waiting for mine to come. I do really like comfort of IEMs in general (compared to over-ear ones), and happy to see UE's are comfortable as well since i am planning to use them much.


----------



## peter123

cr0wnest said:


> Been waiting for this. Thank you!
> 
> That same store also sells some other similar custom IEM that the seller claims are way ahead of the **** UE. Some are dual driver as well. Not sure if I should risk those.




Thanks! I think that someone here got some of those multi drivers coming so I'd wait for impressions on them. The last Chinese multi driver I ordered from China was terrible (Yinling K5)....




gonomon said:


> Thanks for the review! Still waiting for mine to come. I do really like comfort of IEMs in general (compared to over-ear ones), and happy to see UE's are comfortable as well since i am planning to use them much.




Thanks! Yes they're very comfortable. I hope you'll enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> Weird, I just ordered the A2 a few days ago. I hope it's as good as the FR suggests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ordered a few days ago, my A1 just got acceptance at China postal yesterday. Yes, FR looks real good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cheers.


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> Ordered a few days ago, my A1 just got acceptance at China postal yesterday. Yes, FR looks real good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 We may get these around the same time. I saw a Graph somewhere. They look almost flat, if I am thinking of the right graph. I look at so much online it's hard to remember...
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

The seller had graphs for both, at first I thought the seller was using the same graph, as both look close to one another.
 Anyway, looking forward to it.


----------



## osiris1

looking forward to your review of them. i really do like the color combo


----------



## FUYU

carlsan said:


> The seller had graphs for both, at first I thought the seller was using the same graph, as both look close to one another.
> Anyway, looking forward to it.


 

 Even though the scaling is a bit of a cheat (20dB intervals), frequency-response remains in between approx. 8dB until 7kHz.
 In comparison the LZ A2 has it's dropoff starting at 5kHz respectively, which concludes to a better treble-extention. (If the design remains similar)
 Also there is a slight improvement in sub-bass; mostly in roll-off


 (Graph by Hisoundfi)
  
 Overall looking promising. Btw. does anyone have some experience with their shipping times (to EU)?
 Also @Carlsan, what colour did you order?


----------



## Carlsan

I went for the red with the A1; if I'm impressed and decide to go for the A2, then that one would be black.
  
 I also have the LZ A2, one of the best earphones released last year. Great performer and a steal for the $99 I paid for it.


----------



## ForceMajeure

fuyu said:


> Even though the scaling is a bit of a cheat (20dB intervals), frequency-response remains in between approx. 8dB until 7kHz.
> In comparison the LZ A2 has it's dropoff starting at 5kHz respectively, which concludes to a better treble-extention. (If the design remains similar)
> Also there is a slight improvement in sub-bass; mostly in roll-off
> 
> ...


 
 This comparison is not valid unfortunately because those headphones have not been measured under the same equipment using the same standards.


----------



## FUYU

forcemajeure said:


> This comparison is not valid unfortunately because those headphones have not been measured under the same equipment using the same standards.


 
 I'm well aware. However I just wanted to give a approximation in that regard. I presume the HCK were measured with a IEC711 coupler.
 Obviously the LZ A2 measurements were done with Vibro's Veritas, which is not 100% accurate. (beyond the different standards)
 I will update that graph with measurements of my own, when my A1s arrive.


----------



## ForceMajeure

I also presume the HCK was measured with their own chinese IEC711 (they have their own chinese fake IEC711 also...).
 What will you use for measurements?


----------



## ozkan

My Havi B3 review is up! Enjoy!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/14933


----------



## TwinACStacks

forcemajeure said:


> I also presume the HCK was measured with their own chinese IEC711 (they have their own chinese fake IEC711 also...).
> What will you use for measurements?


 






Yes. It was conducted by Fake Chinese Lab Technicians.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## robvagyok

carlsan said:


> I went for the red with the A1; if I'm impressed and decide to go for the A2, then that one would be black.
> 
> I also have the LZ A2, one of the best earphones released last year. Great performer and a steal for the $99 I paid for it.


 
 the LZ A2 is just getting more and more expensive each week.
 at the 11.11 sale I had them for around $76 with coupons, where the "action" price was around $85 without any further coupon.
 now it's $120 
 they do sound exceptional, but you have to get rid of the original tips and get some wider bores. I use the Sennheiser double flage ones, which are super soft http://en-de.sennheiser.com/accessories--cx--set-lamella--ear-cushion


----------



## jant71

Search came up with nothing but has anyone seen this one...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-IE800-Version-****-DT4-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI/519064_32569298710.html
  
 Another cheap hybrid to compete with the Xiaomi. This looks cooler to me and **** has been impressing lately and they have a choice of mic or no mic.


----------



## fenodi

osiris1 said:


> these look really good. any reviews yet? the FR graphs look quite flat.
> 
> I meant these, from earlier posting:
> 
> ...



Don't get wrong, this A2 and A1 have driver 1 dynamic + 2 BA for A2 and 1 dynamic + 1 BA. 
It's same with LZ A2 and A1 but with a higher prices. Don't know with the sq, better or not.


----------



## DaveLT

jant71 said:


> Search came up with nothing but has anyone seen this one...
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-IE800-Version-****-DT4-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI/519064_32569298710.html
> 
> Another cheap hybrid to compete with the Xiaomi. This looks cooler to me and **** has been impressing lately and they have a choice of mic or no mic.




Xiaomi Hybrid even faces stiff competition from Dynamics let alone other hybrids.

Anyway the **** dt4 was released before the xiaomi hybrid


----------



## ForceMajeure

twinacstacks said:


> Yes. It was conducted by Fake Chinese Lab Technicians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Wearing fake white lab coats too, don't forget fake glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Had a good laugh though.
  
 But there are actually suspicious IEC711 coulplers


----------



## B9Scrambler

Just skip all these new earphones and get a revised classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/14936


----------



## kuko61

robvagyok said:


> the LZ A2 is just getting more and more expensive each week.
> at the 11.11 sale I had them for around $76 with coupons, where the "action" price was around $85 without any further coupon.
> now it's $120


 
 Hmm, and I find LZ A2 for 2000 USD and LZ A1 for 599 USD.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-LZ-A2-Dynamic-And-Armature-3-Unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-Kill-K3003-DIY/1825606_32525980303.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-LZ-A1-Dynamic-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-Sound-Style-As-IE800-DIY/1825606_32501554404.html
  
 I do not like these price jumps and crazy prices in chinese eshops.
 I do not care if they are just placeholder prices. Such conduct is not reliable for me


----------



## aaDee

So Chinese smartphone companies are producing their own audiophile earphones everyday now. 
 This time HUAWEI AM175 for $66 for presale on Gearbest.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_280483.html


----------



## robvagyok

the pink is on presale
 the black and the white are already available for $58 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_280480.html


----------



## aaDee

robvagyok said:


> the pink is on presale
> the black and the white are already available for $58 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_280480.html


 
 Thats funny!! They want us to spend more for our girlfriends gift.


----------



## chompchomps

The lz-A2's are 105 without mic now on this site. 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32501370155.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## MuZo2

LZ-A2 are discontinued now, wait for new model. See LZ-A2 thread for more details.


----------



## slowpickr

muzo2 said:


> LZ-A2 are discontinued now, wait for new model. See LZ-A2 thread for more details.


 
 Wow, that one had a short life!


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Wow, that one had a short life!




Yeah, quite a surprise really. I'm sure they've got their reasons though. I've got no idea how long it's been out in China, might have been an old model already when it was discovered here.


----------



## Baycode

Congrats @B9Scrambler for featuring on the front page with Havi B3Pro1 review !


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> Congrats @B9Scrambler
> for featuring on the front page with Havi B3Pro1 review !




+1, well deserved!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey, I just ordered the XDuoo X3 from bigbargainonline (Penon) on Ebay. I hope this is as good as people are saying. Apparently the 1612 Opamp is considerably more quiet than the 1642 found in the Fiio X3ii according to Texas Instrument Specs.
  
 Anyone have Both? and do they have a bundling system like Fiio or do I just use the Bands that came with the E12?
  








 TWIN


----------



## stilleh

Received the Tingo IE/FL800 IEMs today. Buildquality is really impressive and everything from the cable, connector to the shells look and feel waaay pricier than the $16 I paid for them. I tried them out right away with the included tips but as usual I'm having difficulties with seal and fit so have been tip rolling for an hour now to see what fits me and the IEMs the best. 

I'm a bit spoiled atm with VE Zen 2.0 ltd edition, Pai audio MR3 which are just fantastic and right up my alley, but I give got to say that these, out of the box, are intriguing. Just as I'm writing this Sun Kils Moon - Micheline is playing and I can swear I'm sitting in an empty auditorium and he is playing 3 meters from me (this is with comply tips) I'm gonna have to give these babies (they are small, really much smaller than you think from the pictures) a good run before saying much more.


----------



## dwayniac

I received the Auglamour R1s today and I am impressed enough to put aside my Yamaha EPH100 for a little while.


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Hey, I just ordered the XDuoo X3 from bigbargainonline (Penon) on Ebay. I hope this is as good as people are saying. Apparently the 1612 Opamp is considerably more quiet than the 1642 found in the Fiio X3ii according to Texas Instrument Specs.
> 
> Anyone have Both? and do they have a bundling system like Fiio or do I just use the Bands that came with the E12?
> 
> ...


 

 No bands with X3.


----------



## happ

The xDuoo X3 size is thicker than the Fiio or Topping, so the bands might not work.
 I also got my X3 direct from Penon and think it came with some stick on velcro discs; but I could be thinking about another unit.
 Hooked up to my Macbook pro, the xDuoo X3 sounds much better and quieter than the Fiio or even the Schiit Fulla.
 The X3 is also built very well and has room in the case for some capacitor / bypass cap mods, which will open up the sound further.


----------



## Fulvio

Hello everyone! I came here from a similar italian forum to broaden my horizons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great reviews and a huge amount of stuff here!
 I am looking for a small bundle as a gift for my mother, what I need is a cheap but decent player. If there was something like the Idealist S1813/Newsmy A33/Ruizu x2, with a similar price but a slightly bigger screen, it would be great. I think she has a Creative m100 (1.45') and she always says she can't see anything in it. Else, one of those three might work.
 On top of that, I need earphones which do not go "into the ear", she can't stand those. Is there anything better than the Baldoor e100 for <20$?
 I wouldn't mind buying directly from china (her birthday is in june, so plenty of time to receive it), and I'd rather spend less than 50$ (let's say more or less 40€ in total for UE folks).


----------



## nolife1123

I found Ruizu X02 on aliex for about 11.75$ with free shipping, would that be a legit price? My brother might need a new player and he doesn't really want to pay too much again, he's using my 100 euro sony walkman (dont even know the model of it) and it's mediocre, over 5 years old now with no expandable storage, it's got horrible file type support, but the battery life was great.
What's the ruizu like? Apparently suports cards up to 64gb (wouldnt go over 32gb) and FLAC, has excellent battery life.
He'll likely be using it for up to 2 hours a day, hopefully it would last for a year or two of usage.


----------



## chompchomps

muzo2 said:


> LZ-A2 are discontinued now, wait for new model. See LZ-A2 thread for more details.


 
  
 that was quick


----------



## Fulvio

nolife1123 said:


> I found Ruizu X02 on aliex for about 11.75$ with free shipping, would that be a legit price? My brother might need a new player and he doesn't really want to pay too much again, he's using my 100 euro sony walkman (dont even know the model of it) and it's mediocre, over 5 years old now with no expandable storage, it's got horrible file type support, but the battery life was great.
> What's the ruizu like? Apparently suports cards up to 64gb (wouldnt go over 32gb) and FLAC, has excellent battery life.
> He'll likely be using it for up to 2 hours a day, hopefully it would last for a year or two of usage.


 
 It would be great! If I won't find anything similar but with a bigger screen <25$ I will most definitely go for it! Thank you. 
 Still wondering about the earphones, though


----------



## goa604

fulvio said:


> Hello everyone! I came here from a similar italian forum to broaden my horizons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 For earbuds id wait for these to get in stock http://j.mp/1JqL2Nq Read the description please.


----------



## RedTwilight

twinacstacks said:


> Hey, I just ordered the XDuoo X3 from bigbargainonline (Penon) on Ebay. I hope this is as good as people are saying. Apparently the 1612 Opamp is considerably more quiet than the 1642 found in the Fiio X3ii according to Texas Instrument Specs.
> 
> Anyone have Both? and do they have a bundling system like Fiio or do I just use the Bands that came with the E12?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tried the Xduoo X3 yesterday. The build is really solid but the back is dimpled so gotta use foam tape or something else that's soft to stick well. My demo unit had this weird feature: with volume 0, it was silent, volume 1 was quite loud already, just above my normal listening volume. Not sure if it was an error or it's supposed to be like that. I'd place the sound quality on par with Fiio X3.
  


fulvio said:


> Hello everyone! I came here from a similar italian forum to broaden my horizons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 For earbuds, try the VE Monk! http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Venture-Electronic-VE-MONK-earbud-earphone/1924356_32417311324.html Phenomenal sound quality for 5USD! It'll come back in stock on jan 7th but be prepared to order fast! This thing sells out quick!
  
 Edit: oh someone beat me to it.


----------



## HiFiChris

​  ​ *My take on the Fostex TE-02 I bought in the middle of the past year:*
  ​  ​ *http://www.head-fi.org/products/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-earbuds/reviews/14947*​  ​   
​


----------



## MuZo2

slowpickr said:


> Wow, that one had a short life!


 
  


peter123 said:


> Yeah, quite a surprise really. I'm sure they've got their reasons though. I've got no idea how long it's been out in China, might have been an old model already when it was discovered here.


 

 It seems they want to change the design for manufacturing reasons and QA issues. So in few months there will be A3. I tried to buy A2 from taobao agent and was told to wait for new design.


----------



## chompchomps

Hopefully it is of the same value as the A2's with that bang for the buck sound 
  
 Can anyone do a comparison for the **** UE's and the A2's


----------



## ponyhearts

aadee said:


> So Chinese smartphone companies are producing their own audiophile earphones everyday now.
> This time HUAWEI AM175 for $66 for presale on Gearbest.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_280483.html


 
  
 This will be interesting to sample. I know my Huawei phones have pretty good earphones but they are three prong rather than two prong which means I can't use them in some of my media players as it doesn't go all the way in. My experience with Huawei earphones is that they have clear crisp sound that is reasonably good all round.
  
 ---
  
 However, after looking at it more closely, I noticed that the picture shows a three prong 3.5mm connector... Which rules me out for the time being. ;-(


----------



## peter123

chompchomps said:


> Hopefully it is of the same value as the A2's with that bang for the buck sound
> 
> Can anyone do a comparison for the **** UE's and the A2's


 
 My LZ-A2's are on a journey to another head-fier at the moment so the only thing that I can say 100% sure from memory is that the LZ's got a lot more bass presence (especially mid-bass but subbass alos digs deeper). Personally I enjoy the tighter and faster bass from the UE's more but YMMV. From what I remember the UE's will have better treble extension while upper mids and treble in general have some similarities.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> A high quality DAC/amp will very much improve your listening experience. Personal favorite is the Geek Out V2+ Infinity.
> 
> The Centrance Dacport slim from Massdrop would be an excellent starting point at $100, and it could probably be used off your Nexus 6 too with a USB OTG cable. Makes a huge difference in android sound using that and USB Audio Player Pro.


 
  
 Any opinions on Centrance Dacport Slim vs. E17K vs. E18?


----------



## Lurk650

ponyhearts said:


> This will be interesting to sample. I know my Huawei phones have pretty good earphones but they are three prong rather than two prong which means I can't use them in some of my media players as it doesn't go all the way in. My experience with Huawei earphones is that they have clear crisp sound that is reasonably good all round.
> 
> ---
> 
> However, after looking at it more closely, I noticed that the picture shows a three prong 3.5mm connector... Which rules me out for the time being. ;-(




That's weird, 3 band just means it has a mic


----------



## TwinACStacks

Interesting....
  
 Anybody heard or tried these Yet? 11mm + 6mm Dynamic Hi res.
  
 http://www.gwee.com/shop/dual-xd-earbuds/
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Interesting....
> 
> Anybody heard or tried these Yet? 11mm + 6mm Dynamic Hi res.
> 
> ...




You can find them on AliExpress but under a different brand.....can't recall which though.


----------



## robvagyok

what's the best hybrid currently around $50?
 **** DT?


----------



## RedTwilight

robvagyok said:


> what's the best hybrid currently around $50?
> **** DT?





The DT2 is pretty clean sounding but has a sort of middish, chesty sound. Wide bore tips and silver plated wire help it open up a bit. 

You could try the Xiaomi hybrids too. Or the 10mm Bettes.


----------



## robvagyok

redtwilight said:


> The DT2 is pretty clean sounding but has a sort of middish, chesty sound. Wide bore tips and silver plated wire help it open up a bit.
> 
> You could try the Xiaomi hybrids too. Or the 10mm Bettes.


 
 I've heard the Xiaomi and wasn't really overwhelmed to say the least. It's dark, and too much V-shaped to my taste.
  
 Astrotec AX35?
  
 and what about this noname, but super nice looking woodie http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Headphones-HIFI-Ebony-Moving-Iron-Coil-In-Ear/32523743674.html?spm=2114.01020208.8.9.uB7krm ?


----------



## Lurk650

robvagyok said:


> what's the best hybrid currently around $50?
> **** DT?


 
 As said before, the I.Valux Bette 10mm


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> You can find them on AliExpress but under a different brand.....can't recall which though.


 






 They any good?
  
 GWEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......
  
 I can't help it, I'm delerious I have 'phones coming in.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> As said before, the I.Valux Bette 10mm


 





 You Guys are Preaching to the Choir here. I have been suggesting these around various threads for about 6 Months now. There is some aversion to the Name "BETTE".
  
 Shame because they truly *KICK SOME SERIOUS A**.*
  
 It's currently the Best hybrid that nobody wants to try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> It's currently the Best hybrid that nobody wants to try.
> 
> TWIN




I kinda feel the same way about the FXH30. Best micro driver that no one wants to try (minus a very select few).


----------



## Inszy

twinacstacks said:


> You Guys are Preaching to the Choir here. I have been suggesting these around various threads for about 6 Months now. There is some aversion to the Name "BETTE".
> 
> Shame because they truly *KICK SOME SERIOUS A**.*
> 
> ...


 
 Better than those?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/32574223582.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

inszy said:


> Better than those?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/32574223582.html


 





 Don't Know I haven't heard those K200, but I'm "BETTE"-ing that they are.
  
 See whut I did there?
  








TWIN


----------



## Whataudiophile

slowpickr said:


> Rolling the dice. CKR9LTDs ordered for around $60.


 

 Dude,is it a fake one?


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah LZ-A2 are also now showing "currently unavailable" on Amazon as well, they were there yesterday in stock for $115 lol. Guess they told all vendors to stop selling because A3 is coming out


----------



## Skullophile

Better than Carrot Titta?


----------



## DaveLT

twinacstacks said:


> They any good?
> 
> GWEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-end-2015-Dual-Driver-earphones-with-cool-design/32303401243.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_4_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999_9990,searchweb201560_6,searchweb1451318400_6148
 This? Looks shady tho.
  


whataudiophile said:


> Dude,is it a fake one?


 
 I have a friend who bought them before and at least his wasn't fake in any way shape or form.


----------



## Inszy

Did he compare them with original CKR9LTD? In CKR thread you can find that they don't the same.


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> Did he compare them with original CKR9LTD? In CKR thread you can find that they don't the same.


 
 Yes.


----------



## ozkan

inszy said:


> Did he compare them with original CKR9LTD? In CKR thread you can find that they don't the same.




Uh who said they don't sound the same?


----------



## wastan

twinacstacks said:


> You Guys are Preaching to the Choir here. I have been suggesting these around various threads for about 6 Months now. There is some aversion to the Name "BETTE".
> 
> Shame because they truly *[COLOR=FF0000]KICK SOME SERIOUS A**.[/COLOR]*
> 
> ...




What about the wood-housed Bette 10mm/BA DUAL driver? Worth $60 and a better buy than comparably priced Havis or the cheaper Carot Titta? 

http://www.amazon.com/i-VALUX-Balanced-Dual-Driver-Noise-isolating-Headphones/dp/B01147KY4O/ref=lp_13101800011_1_5?srs=13101800011&ie=UTF8&qid=1452032312&sr=8-5


----------



## Inszy

ozkan said:


> Uh who said they don't sound the same?


 
 If I get free time tomorrow, then I gonna try to find that post - there was good impressions genuine vs fake (Aliexpress) CKR9LTD with nice photos.


----------



## Charliemotta

wastan said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > You Guys are Preaching to the Choir here. I have been suggesting these around various threads for about 6 Months now. There is some aversion to the Name "BETTE".
> ...


 
 Right...it's gonna take a hell of a lot more buyers than 2 or 3 to turn my head.!


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Right...it's gonna take a hell of a lot more buyers than 2 or 3 to turn my head.!


 





 Judging By the Number of links and inquiries I've had in the past few days. I'd say there's going to be considerably more than 2 or 3 in the Near Future.
  
 It's okay.  You don't need them. They are not for you. These aren't the Droids you are looking for Charlie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> Better than Carrot Titta?


 





 Different, NOT an Audiophile Flat/ Neutral EQ but YES, Absolutely as good. One of the best I've personally heard. Micro Details like you have never heard.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just Got the Sentey Cor3 in Black and the 1More Hybrids in the mail today.
  
 OOTB The Sentey Kills. Didn't even try the various Filters. The Stock tips aren't Bad, I will slap on some Auvios or other tips after Break in. Huge Bass, Loud as hell. Downside they are quite long and if you don't have tips with a Good Seal I can see where they would pop out of your ears during activity. Not Keen on Flat Cable. Started Break in Right away because there are a few reports of this earphone Losing One side volume or completely cutting out after 4-10 Hours. I understand this is primarily a problem unique with the Green Color. I tugged and pulled no static---nothing. so I will let them go and see if anything develops.
  
 OOTB 1MORE wasn't as impressive, SHORT nozzle makes placement difficult. Stock tips are Junk. Put on a set of Auvio Large.... MUCH BETTER. Got some bottom end now. These are MUCH more balanced than the Xiaomi Version, although they are comparatively harder to drive.
  
 They are off to Break in will check them and explore their merits further in about 50 Hours or so.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

inszy said:


> If I get free time tomorrow, then I gonna try to find that post - there was good impressions genuine vs fake (Aliexpress) CKR9LTD with nice photos.


 
 Your allegedly fake CKR9LTD. Which I've just said is real.


----------



## camikeva

inszy said:


> Better than those?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/32574223582.html


 

 I received the K200 iem's today.  Burning in now, but after about 3 hours, I would say prominent bass, but clear mids and highs.  Hopefully after 200 hour (!) recommended burn-in, the bass may tame a bit.  And I like bass--not a bass-head, but I like more than flat.  The iem's I received are actually branded Ting Ker, whatever that means.


----------



## asxtan

New to the forum.  Just placed an order for **** UE, KZ ED9 and KZ ATE based on the recommendations on here.  Very excited and can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## B9Scrambler

asxtan said:


> New to the forum.  Just placed an order for **** UE, KZ ED9 and KZ ATE based on the recommendations on here.  Very excited and can't wait for them to arrive!


 
  
 Congrats. I haven't tried the UE, but the other two get two thumbs up from this guy. Some of KZ's best of their more recent releases.


----------



## chompchomps

asxtan said:


> New to the forum.  Just placed an order for **** UE, KZ ED9 and KZ ATE based on the recommendations on here.  Very excited and can't wait for them to arrive!


 
  
 Welcome to the forum! You can try the KZ S3's as well too! put in a order for the $5 VE monk while at it


----------



## Lurk650

charliemotta said:


> Right...it's gonna take a hell of a lot more buyers than 2 or 3 to turn my head.!




Twin is not BS'ing, Bettes plus Auvio tips are awesome. Only headphone /earphone I've ever had that doesn't kill my ears even a little bit at the end of Hotel California Acoustic and the crowd is cheering loudly. 

Received my DIY IE800. For $13 they are damn good. I'd say I like easily over the ieb6 and that's with only 10min on them. Threw the Auvio on them too since I got two pairs.


----------



## asxtan

Yeah, really hoping to order the monks when it comes back in stock


----------



## Hisoundfi

Meizu HD50 Review, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meizu-hd50/reviews/14953


----------



## EarTips

hi, anyone tried this before?
  
 Balance Armature + 10mm Dynamic
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/519064_32574223582.html


----------



## robvagyok

eartips said:


> hi, anyone tried this before?
> 
> Balance Armature + 10mm Dynamic
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Original-Easy-K200-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones/519064_32574223582.html


 
 7 posts earlier in this thread.


----------



## Inszy

camikeva said:


> I received the K200 iem's today.  Burning in now, but after about 3 hours, I would say prominent bass, but clear mids and highs.  Hopefully after 200 hour (!) recommended burn-in, the bass may tame a bit.  And I like bass--not a bass-head, but I like more than flat.


 
 I will have them in 2-3 days, but it's look like a better version of **** DT3, which have recessed highs.


----------



## EarTips

robvagyok said:


> 7 posts earlier in this thread.


 
 oh...
 thanks


----------



## endia

anyone tried this;
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html
  
 found it while searching for **** ue, craftmanship looks better..


----------



## wastan

endia said:


> anyone tried this;
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html
> 
> found it while searching for **** ue, craftmanship looks better..




Price seems kinda high for a Diy with nothing to distinguish it from the cheaper ****. I wonder if all the Diy in this form factor from easy earphone and hck are all coming from the same place?


----------



## TwinACStacks

UPDATE:
  
 17 Hours in on Break in I thought I would check real Quick:
  
 GOOD NEWS is that the Sentey COR 3 are still fully operational. Loud with Maybe a Tad TOO much Bass. This is with the Middle Filter and Stock tips. Will make a real assessment later, the reason I just checked is because of A. Curiousity, B. wanted to see if any of the Reports of malfunction have come true. AS IT STANDS NOW these appear to be another Chinese NO BRAINER for $14.99.
  
 WHEN YOU PUT ON THE 1MORE HYBRIDS, the shortcomings of the Senteys SQ immediately pop out. THIS IEM is on a different Level, Of course with a $40-50 Price tag it should be. Very articulate cohesive sound. Using Auvio Large Tips with these. EAR PLACEMENT IS CRITICAL, and the Nozzle is short. The Bass is filling in and they seem to have a very detailed sound. This is supposed to be the "Father" of the Xiaomi Hybrid but Better. The Xiaomi Started off Dark this 1More is starting off Bright. I hope some of this will subside, it kind of reminds me of the Titan 1 EQ.
  
 I will report back in 75 Hrs or so. But so far both are sounding very nice. With the Sentey obviously being the Bum -Around, Gym or other abuse, Daily wearer. If it's breaks no sweat just buy another, but stay away from the Green ones....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> You Guys are Preaching to the Choir here. I have been suggesting these around various threads for about 6 Months now. There is some aversion to the Name "BETTE".
> 
> Shame because they truly *[COLOR=FF0000]KICK SOME SERIOUS A**.[/COLOR]*
> 
> ...




I.valux 10mm replaced my dn1000. I don't miss Dunu's anymore. These are great hybrids


----------



## peter123

Are there anyone that's heard both the 8 and 10mm Bette/I.Valux and would like to share the difference between the two?

Also how's mid-bass bloom on both of them?


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Are there anyone that's heard both the 8 and 10mm Bette/I.Valux and would like to share the difference between the two?
> 
> Also how's mid-bass bloom on both of them?


 





 peter, I'm ASSUMING, (operative word here), that the 10mm has a tad more Bass Extension. I have NO IDEA about impact however. These things are speced @ 5 Hz to 28 kHz and I don't believe that they are manipulating those specs. Even though there is no way to actually verify them by Ear. They are REALLY good phones however. Like I've always maintained, they are a Tad bright for my own personal tastes, but even so I keep going back to them and listening. I'm not sure about "Mid Bass Bloom",  if you are referring to it bleeding over or masking other frequencies, very simply it doesn't. Bass is extremely Fast, Tight and will go very deep when called upon by the Material you are listening to. I've thrown every known variety of Speed Metal and Progressive Jazz at them and it doesn't phase them AT ALL.
  
 The other thing I'm unsure of is whether or not My pair which was bought directly from Bettestore are the same as the i.valux versions. Mine are totally devoid of markings. But I'm convinced whomever makes i.valux has been making the Bettes all along judging by how well they are being recieved by the enlightened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 few who have purchased them recently resulting from our discussions about them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> I.valux 10mm replaced my dn1000. I don't miss Dunu's anymore. These are great hybrids


 





 They actually are brighter, more like the dn2000. I'm betting they can hang right there with the 2000j as well, even though they are only a 2 Driver Hybrid.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> They actually are brighter, more like the dn2000. I'm betting they can hang right there with the 2000j as well, even though they are only a 2 Driver Hybrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 REALLY? You messin' wit me Twin


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> peter, I'm ASSUMING, (operative word here), that the 10mm has a tad more Bass Extension. I have NO IDEA about impact however. These things are speced @ 5 Hz to 28 kHz and I don't believe that they are manipulating those specs. Even though there is no way to actually verify them by Ear. They are REALLY good phones however. Like I've always maintained, they are a Tad bright for my own personal tastes, but even so I keep going back to them and listening. I'm not sure about "Mid Bass Bloom",  if you are referring to it bleeding over or masking other frequencies, very simply it doesn't. Bass is extremely Fast, Tight and will go very deep when called upon by the Material you are listening to. I've thrown every known variety of Speed Metal and Progressive Jazz at them and it doesn't phase them AT ALL.
> 
> The other thing I'm unsure of is whether or not My pair which was bought directly from Bettestore are the same as the i.valux versions. Mine are totally devoid of markings. But I'm convinced whomever makes i.valux has been making the Bettes all along judging by how well they are being recieved by the enlightened  few who have purchased them recently resulting from our discussions about them.
> 
> TWIN




Thanks, that sounds great 

You got my meaning of midbass bloom correct 

If someone care to give a similar description of the 10mm I'd be really happy.

I'm particularly interested in how the bass behaves in them.....

By default I feel that the 10mm should be fuller sounding and I don't mind that as long as the bass doesn't bleed into the other frequencies.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> REALLY? You messin' wit me Twin


 





 I owned the dn2000s. (not that I didn't like the 2000's My pair developed some issues so I sent them back to the seller and never got another pair just out of leariness from the experience with the first ones) SO strictly from sonic recollection, Yes definitely equal to those. I've only heard my friends 2000j's but they should be fairly close, NO CHIT.
  
 Podster, truthfully they are freakishly good beyond their pricepoint. I paid $43 for them. I have been telling and hinting on various threads about these for around 6 months. JUST NOW, guys are starting to try them. You know these originally listed at close to $100 when they first came out. It looks from various websites they are starting to climb in price again.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Thanks, that sounds great
> 
> You got my meaning of midbass bloom correct
> 
> ...


 





 You could ask Lurk360, He just got a pair, although he is still in the "Honeymoon" phase of new ownership. I also see that Docentore has a pair as well.
  
 BTW: GOOD tips are a must-have on these, I suggest Auvio. But there are others. I sure wish JUST ONE TIME I could get Complys to work consistently for me on one lousy set of earphones....
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Twin is not BS'ing, Bettes plus Auvio tips are awesome. Only headphone /earphone I've ever had that doesn't kill my ears even a little bit at the end of Hotel California Acoustic and the crowd is cheering loudly.
> 
> Received my DIY IE800. For $13 they are damn good. I'd say I like easily over the ieb6 and that's with only 10min on them. Threw the Auvio on them too since I got two pairs.




Did you get the YINJW DIY IE800 from HCK?

If so how does the bass on the Bette 10mm compare?


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Did you get the YINJW DIY IE800 from HCK?
> 
> If so how does the bass on the Bette 10mm compare?




I got these. http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32489941823.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail

Bass is heavier in these than the Bettes. Overall sound of the Bettes is way better


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> I got these. http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32489941823.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail
> 
> Bass is heavier in these than the Bettes. Overall sound of the Bettes is way better




Ok, those are different from the ones I've got.

What other IEM's do you have?

I'm trying to find a point of reference that we both own


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Ok, those are different from the ones I've got.
> 
> What other IEM's do you have?
> 
> I'm trying to find a point of reference that we both own




Tenores, Sound Magic E80, Puro IE500 and First Harmonic ieb6


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Tenores, Sound Magic E80, Puro IE500 and First Harmonic ieb6




Perfect, so how about the bass and overall signature compared to the E80's?

Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Perfect, so how about the bass and overall signature compared to the E80's?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 The E80's are a lot more mid centric by design, b/c of this too the mid bass has more kick to it than the Bettes.
  
 The E80's to me are a more fun, get out and move earphone while the Bettes will blow you away with their overall clarity, 3D soundstage and micro details.


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> The E80's are a lot more mid centric by design, b/c of this too the mid bass has more kick to it than the Bettes.
> 
> The E80's to me are a more fun, get out and move earphone while the Bettes will blow you away with their overall clarity, 3D soundstage and micro details.




Perfect and damn 

Thanks a lot for the input!


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Perfect and damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 First day I had my Puro narrow bore on the Bettes and the sub bass was crazy deep...the Auvio tips which are wide bore toned that down but opened up the end of the spectrum. Prefer it much more this way and can bump up the bass on my E07K. Which I maxed out at 10 a couple times last night and the sound reminded me of when I had my 2 12's in my old car lol. Took away from the micro details a bit though


----------



## r2muchstuff

peter123 said:


> Are there anyone that's heard both the 8 and 10mm Bette/I.Valux and would like to share the difference between the two?
> 
> Also how's mid-bass bloom on both of them?


 

 I posted this on 11/3/15, post #19483:
  
 "I have now reacquainted myself with the Bette 8mm and compared them to the i Valux 10mm.
  
 I had a lot of description ready and then decided it is not worth the effort because it just boils down to,
  
 My Bette 8mm just su_k.  They sound like a cheap AM table radio compared to the i Valux 10mm.  The 10mm are balanced and full sounding with bass and sparkle.  The 8mm are all lower mids, little bass and no sparkle.  YMMV
  
 I tried many tips on the 8mm with no improvement, finally compared them with Auvio large tips on both.
 Source is FiiO X5ii no EQ & high gain.  Classic rock, blues and folk test tracks."
  
 r2


----------



## robvagyok

lurk650 said:


> The E80's are a lot more mid centric by design, b/c of this too the mid bass has more kick to it than the Bettes.
> 
> The E80's to me are a more fun, get out and move earphone while the Bettes will blow you away with their overall clarity, 3D soundstage and micro details.


 
 I guess all the micro details and the clarity comes from the reason the Bette is a hybrid and the E80 is a single dynamic driver.
 With the moving iron armature you're much easier reproducing those voices/sounds.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

1clearhead said:


> Pulled the trigger on the *REMAX RM-600M*. :etysmile:
> 
> Hope they sound as good as the Japanese reviewers are stating!
> 
> ...




They look pretty sweet. 

Will be waiting for your impressions on them.


----------



## Lurk650

robvagyok said:


> I guess all the micro details and the clarity comes from the reason the Bette is a hybrid and the E80 is a single dynamic driver.
> With the moving iron armature you're much easier reproducing those voices/sounds.


 
 Pretty much. Puros were my first Dual earphones, and now these a few weeks after getting those are my first BA earphones. The hybrid design is def the bees knees


----------



## peter123

r2muchstuff said:


> I posted this on 11/3/15, post #19483:
> 
> "I have now reacquainted myself with the Bette 8mm and compared them to the i Valux 10mm.
> 
> ...




Must have missed that post, thanks!




robvagyok said:


> I guess all the micro details and the clarity comes from the reason the Bette is a hybrid and the E80 is a single dynamic driver.
> With the moving iron armature you're much easier reproducing those voices/sounds.




In my opinion and experience this is not true but YMMV........




lurk650 said:


> Pretty much. Puros were my first Dual earphones, and now these a few weeks after getting those are my first BA earphones. The hybrid design is def the bees knees




I've actually not heard any hybrid that really wows me yet so the search continues.....


----------



## Inszy

Maybe try Unique Melody Merlin?


----------



## peter123

inszy said:


> Maybe try Unique Melody Merlin?




Lol! I really have just tried maybe 3-4 hybrids and, although they've not been bad, none of them have made my top 5.........


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> They actually are brighter, more like the dn2000. I'm betting they can hang right there with the 2000j as well, even though they are only a 2 Driver Hybrid.
> 
> TWIN




You are absolutely right, they are brighter than dn1000, but SQ, level of details etc makes me happy, so happy that even though I did love dunu's I dont miss them. 
I.valux/bette 10mm are steal at the price I have paid - around 50 euro


----------



## Lurk650

docentore said:


> You are absolutely right, they are brighter than dn1000, but SQ, level of details etc makes me happy, so happy that even though I did love dunu's I dont miss them.
> I.valux/bette 10mm are steal at the price I have paid - around 50 euro


 
 Where did you get them?
  
 I mentioned them to Lifted Andreas in another thread and he would need to get them in the UK
  
 Listening to Urban Flora on the Bettes at work...this one is simply amazing on them, the micro details make everything so much better:


----------



## docentore

lurk650 said:


> Where did you get them?
> 
> I mentioned them to Lifted Andreas in another thread and he would need to get them in the UK
> 
> Listening to Urban Flora on the Bettes at work...this one is simply amazing on them, the micro details make everything so much better:




Aliexpress. 

Can anyone point me to good tips for them, please? Ie auvio mentioned by Twin. I use spiral dots.


----------



## Inszy

Ok, so we have three version of i.Valux Batte:
 - HDBA001
 - HDBA002
 - HDBA003
  
 HDBA002 and HDBA003 have the same specification, but first one was made from aluminum (+mic on wire) and second one from wood. So it's probably the same drivers.
 HDBA001 are old and with different frequency response, sensitivity and impedance.
  
 So the question: which one are better?


----------



## Lurk650

docentore said:


> Aliexpress.
> 
> Can anyone point me to good tips for them, please? Ie auvio mentioned by Twin. I use spiral dots.




Ok. That's where I linked him to yesterday. 

Unfortunately I concur with Twin on the Auvio.


----------



## docentore

lurk650 said:


> Ok. That's where I linked him to yesterday.
> 
> Unfortunately I concur with Twin on the Auvio.




Don't know the Auvio brand. Any of these amazon/ebay <5$ will do?


----------



## Lurk650

docentore said:


> Don't know the Auvio brand. Any of these amazon/ebay <5$ will do?


 
 http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auvio-Ear-Tips-silicone-Large-2-pair-Pack-/201450147644


----------



## Fulvio

nolife1123 said:


> I found Ruizu X02 on aliex for about 11.75$ with free shipping, would that be a legit price? My brother might need a new player and he doesn't really want to pay too much again, he's using my 100 euro sony walkman (dont even know the model of it) and it's mediocre, over 5 years old now with no expandable storage, it's got horrible file type support, but the battery life was great.
> What's the ruizu like? Apparently suports cards up to 64gb (wouldnt go over 32gb) and FLAC, has excellent battery life.
> He'll likely be using it for up to 2 hours a day, hopefully it would last for a year or two of usage.


 
 My original question was "Best cheap thing to play mp3 for my mother, with at least 1.8' inch screen, possibly more". I read a lot about the x02 and I'm not sure it would really improve the quality of her listenings (now an old creative and an LG Spirit android), Another big minus is the not intuitive interface, she always says she's too busy to learn how to use weird stuff and the x02 just seems so, unfortunately.
 Is there anything worth the upgrade from 12.50 to max 25$? Otherwise I might just not buy it. Sorry for repeating myself, I just spent 2 hours on the internet looking for this, and feel more doubtful than before! I'd rather spend a little more than buying something she would end up not using because it's not handy/poor audio quality.
  
 On another topic, I am really tempted to buy the 10mm hybrid bette, as you all seem so keen on suggesting it. Would anyone be able to confirm this is a legit seller? (I hope asking is within the forum rules...) http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone-Earbud/521708_32381138766.html I'm from Italy so no Amazon.com for me.
 I am already waiting for the re400b with a balanced HifiMAN HM-700 player, would the bette be better than that? (ha ha)
 Thank you all!


----------



## TwinACStacks

fulvio said:


> My original question was "Best cheap thing to play mp3 for my mother, with at least 1.8' inch screen, possibly more". I read a lot about the x02 and I'm not sure it would really improve the quality of her listenings (now an old creative and an LG Spirit android), Another big minus is the not intuitive interface, she always says she's too busy to learn how to use weird stuff and the x02 just seems so, unfortunately.
> Is there anything worth the upgrade from 12.50 to max 25$? Otherwise I might just not buy it. Sorry for repeating myself, I just spent 2 hours on the internet looking for this, and feel more doubtful than before! I'd rather spend a little more than buying something she would end up not using because it's not handy/poor audio quality.
> 
> On another topic, I am really tempted to buy the 10mm hybrid bette, as you all seem so keen on suggesting it. Would anyone be able to confirm this is a legit seller? (I hope asking is within the forum rules...) http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone-Earbud/521708_32381138766.html I'm from Italy so no Amazon.com for me.
> ...


 






 Fulvio, It appears you have little choice, all of the i.valux listed on Ali express are the same seller. How about Ebay? They are more expensive there however.
  








 TWIN


----------



## endia

twinacstacks said:


> Podster, truthfully they are freakishly good beyond their pricepoint. I paid $43 for them. I have been telling and hinting on various threads about these for around 6 months. JUST NOW, guys are starting to try them. You know these originally listed at close to $100 when they first came out. It looks from various websites they are starting to climb in price again.
> 
> TWIN




is it possible to compare them with lz-a2s? especially about naturalness and soundstage. I have a chance to get one from china by courtesy of a friend.
thanks in advance..


----------



## Lurk650

fulvio said:


> My original question was "Best cheap thing to play mp3 for my mother, with at least 1.8' inch screen, possibly more". I read a lot about the x02 and I'm not sure it would really improve the quality of her listenings (now an old creative and an LG Spirit android), Another big minus is the not intuitive interface, she always says she's too busy to learn how to use weird stuff and the x02 just seems so, unfortunately.
> Is there anything worth the upgrade from 12.50 to max 25$? Otherwise I might just not buy it. Sorry for repeating myself, I just spent 2 hours on the internet looking for this, and feel more doubtful than before! I'd rather spend a little more than buying something she would end up not using because it's not handy/poor audio quality.
> 
> On another topic, I am really tempted to buy the 10mm hybrid bette, as you all seem so keen on suggesting it. Would anyone be able to confirm this is a legit seller? (I hope asking is within the forum rules...) http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone-Earbud/521708_32381138766.html I'm from Italy so no Amazon.com for me.
> ...


 
 I dont see why the Ali wouldn't be ok. Docentore just said he ordered them from there. Highly doubt there would be fakes of these, they aren't popular lol.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay I just received today the VJJB K4 and the Audiosense AS20--Brief listen they both sound decent. I can't really tell as I didn't have time to even give an initial impression other Than:
  
 WOW!!! If that VJJB K4 doesn't work out as an Earphone I can wear it as jewelry. It is simply stunning workmanship. I got it in the Bubinga/Black version. Oh I used the Large Bullet shaped Tips from the K4 on the AS20 and the Large Trinity Hybrid Tips from  my wife's set of Hyperions on the K4.
  
 I'm taking them both with me for an extended listen tonight on my delivery Run which is something I don't normally do without a few hours of Break In. I just don't have time, as I have at least 5 More Earphones on the way....
  
 I hate being swamped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

endia said:


> is it possible to compare them with lz-a2s? especially about naturalness and soundstage. I have a chance to get one from china by courtesy of a friend.
> thanks in advance..


 





 Not for me unfortunately as I do not own a pair of LZ A2, However I do have a Pair of Go Pros coming shortly that are supposed to rival, and according to some sources address the shortcomings of the A2.
  
 Here is the Thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/792295/dqsm-iem-a-competitor-of-lz-a2/15
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

If it helps, here is a link to the sale I've got mine (sorry for the mobile version)

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32424298027.html?adminSeq=200527708&productId=32424298027&productId=32424298027&shopNumber=521708&productSubject=Bette-i-Valux-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS&detailNewVersion=1&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I dont see why the Ali wouldn't be ok. Docentore just said he ordered them from there. Highly doubt there would be fakes of these, they aren't popular lol.


 



*YET*. Apparently each time one is sold the price goes up $2-$3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Not for me unfortunately as I do not own a pair of LZ A2, However I do have a Pair of Go Pros coming shortly that are supposed to rival, and according to some sources address the shortcomings of the A2.
> 
> Here is the Thread:
> 
> ...


 
 unfortunately my ears can't do sibilance, so if you like them, no matter what I can't give in


----------



## wastan

fulvio said:


> My original question was "Best cheap thing to play mp3 for my mother, with at least 1.8' inch screen, possibly more". I read a lot about the x02 and I'm not sure it would really improve the quality of her listenings (now an old creative and an LG Spirit android), Another big minus is the not intuitive interface, she always says she's too busy to learn how to use weird stuff and the x02 just seems so, unfortunately.
> Is there anything worth the upgrade from 12.50 to max 25$? Otherwise I might just not buy it. Sorry for repeating myself, I just spent 2 hours on the internet looking for this, and feel more doubtful than before! I'd rather spend a little more than buying something she would end up not using because it's not handy/poor audio quality.
> 
> On another topic, I am really tempted to buy the 10mm hybrid bette, as you all seem so keen on suggesting it. Would anyone be able to confirm this is a legit seller? (I hope asking is within the forum rules...) http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone-Earbud/521708_32381138766.html I'm from Italy so no Amazon.com for me.
> ...




I bought an AGPtEK (Ruizu's western export brand name and a model designed for export) B03 via Amazon (sorry!) For $25 USD. The screen is much more legible than my clip+ and the OS isn't really all that complex or arcane. It integrates well with media monkey for file sync. The battery life is outstanding and it pushes out more power than my clip+. The instructions were brief and the English version was better than I've come to expect from other aliexpress type products. If you go to the Ruizu x2 thread, there's actually a guy from ruizu who's been posting lately. Maybe he can steer you toward purchase options.


----------



## bataskhayal7

peter123 said:


> Lol, I'm actually listening to mine right now.
> 
> In my opinion it's a step up from the X02 especially because it's more powerful but it also has a bit better clarity. For $20 it's really good and batterylife is over 20 hours which is also nice.
> 
> UI is (unfortunately) identical to that on the X02.


 
  
 Hi Peter,
  
 Can you give me a more detailed review on the Idealist DAP? Would like to buy it sometimes in the near future.
  
 Major thanks!


----------



## stilleh

bataskhayal7 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Can you give me a more detailed review on the Idealist DAP? Would like to buy it sometimes in the near future.
> 
> Major thanks!


 
 The Idealist looks just like the Teclast X30SSE http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Original-Smart-Mini-4GB-1-8-OLED-Screen-Teclast-X30SE-MP3-Music-Player-With/2045351737.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.9E6ZQI&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3,searchweb201644_1_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_9995_10004_62,searchweb201560_6,searchweb1451318400_6151
  
 I have the X30SE and it´s a very, very nice player for the money. Batterylife is excellent and it plays flac, ape and wav too. It feels very solid and is quite compact. I do use it mostly for audiobooks now as I have better ear for my music but I still think it was a good buy. The only drawbacks for me was the pure crap Teclast earbuds that came with it and the ui which is pretty ugly according to me...


----------



## BurntToast12

stilleh said:


> The Idealist looks just like the Teclast X30SSE http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Original-Smart-Mini-4GB-1-8-OLED-Screen-Teclast-X30SE-MP3-Music-Player-With/2045351737.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.9E6ZQI&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3,searchweb201644_1_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_9995_10004_62,searchweb201560_6,searchweb1451318400_6151
> 
> I have the X30SE and it´s a very, very nice player for the money. Batterylife is excellent and it plays flac, ape and wav too. It feels very solid and is quite compact. I do use it mostly for audiobooks now as I have better ear for my music but I still think it was a good buy. The only drawbacks for me was the pure crap Teclast earbuds that came with it and the ui which is pretty ugly according to me...


 
 Teclast uses Rockchip Nano B, Idealist uses Rockchip Nano C.
 I'm not sure about the differences, though.


----------



## stilleh

burnttoast12 said:


> Teclast uses Rockchip Nano B, Idealist uses Rockchip Nano C.
> I'm not sure about the differences, though.


----------



## peter123

fulvio said:


> My original question was "Best cheap thing to play mp3 for my mother, with at least 1.8' inch screen, possibly more". I read a lot about the x02 and I'm not sure it would really improve the quality of her listenings (now an old creative and an LG Spirit android), Another big minus is the not intuitive interface, she always says she's too busy to learn how to use weird stuff and the x02 just seems so, unfortunately.
> Is there anything worth the upgrade from 12.50 to max 25$? Otherwise I might just not buy it. Sorry for repeating myself, I just spent 2 hours on the internet looking for this, and feel more doubtful than before! I'd rather spend a little more than buying something she would end up not using because it's not handy/poor audio quality.
> 
> On another topic, I am really tempted to buy the 10mm hybrid bette, as you all seem so keen on suggesting it. Would anyone be able to confirm this is a legit seller? (I hope asking is within the forum rules...) http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone-Earbud/521708_32381138766.html I'm from Italy so no Amazon.com for me.
> ...




Tbh it's gonna be a hit and miss with sq between a cheap phone and a $25 player. The phone will without question offer the better ui as well. I'd forget about a player to replace her phone and put more money towards a better pair of IEM's instead.




bataskhayal7 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Can you give me a more detailed review on the Idealist DAP? Would like to buy it sometimes in the near future.
> 
> Major thanks!




Tbh it's not that much to write about it. It outperformed the Ruizu X02 in performance to my ears but not by a large margin. I can confirm that it works with 64gb cards and play all common file types. Its best points is that it's cheap, sound decent and has a battery life over 20 hours. The ui is identical to the X02 (and most other Rockchip players I believe) and is not the most intuitive to use to say the least. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Fulvio

twinacstacks said:


> *YET*. Apparently each time one is sold the price goes up $2-$3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ...Yesterday night (Italian hour) they were 47$, now 61$. They must have sold a bunch of them if your theory is correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I hope they will go down soon. This is pretty annoying...
  


peter123 said:


> Tbh it's gonna be a hit and miss with sq between a cheap phone and a $25 player. The phone will without question offer the better ui as well. I'd forget about a player to replace her phone and put more money towards a better pair of IEM's instead.


 
  
 I see, I guess I'll do this. Is there any earphone (no IEMs) better than the ve monk under 25$? I'm probably going to buy those anyway because I am pretty curious, but you can never know  ù
 Also, if it had volume commands (it's ok if they are for android, even better if they have the manual switch that bypasses the player volume) it would be even better.
 Thank you again!


----------



## peter123

fulvio said:


> ...Yesterday night (Italian hour) they were 47$, now 61$. They must have sold a bunch of them if your theory is correct
> I hope they will go down soon. This is pretty annoying...
> 
> 
> ...




In my opinion no. As a matter of fact I can only think of a few offerings under $50 that can compete with the Monk no matter what form factor (earbud, IEM or headphones).


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> In my opinion no. As a matter of fact I can only think of a few offerings under $50 that can compete with the Monk no matter what form factor (earbud, IEM or headphones).


 





 Yes. I heard one Last night on my 9 hour Delivery Run. Keep in mind this is just a first impression. They only have 5 Hours on them, but I'm pretty sure they will be taking the place of 2 of my IEMs in my current rotation, the Carbo Tenore and the Trinity Delta. Yeah, I think they are gonna be that good, BESIDES looking like a piece of jewelry:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-VJJB-K4-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Ebony-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/32537545957.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.k6L9PS&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3,searchweb201644_5_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999_9990_61,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6148
  
 Single 8.7 mm Driver and a VERY conservative Frequency range spec. I have the Bubinga ones but I think I'm gonna get the other 2 as well. There may be sonic differences due to the different types of wood.
  
 I'm sorry though, it's an IEM.
  








TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Yes. I heard one Last night on my 9 hour Delivery Run. Keep in mind this is just a first impression. They only have 5 Hours on them, but I'm pretty sure they will be taking the place of 2 of my IEMs in my current rotation, the Carbo Tenore and the Trinity Delta. Yeah, I think they are gonna be that good, BESIDES looking like a piece of jewelry:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-VJJB-K4-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Ebony-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/32537545957.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.k6L9PS&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3,searchweb201644_5_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999_9990_61,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6148
> 
> ...




Hype on! Lol!

Didn't even know that you've got the Monks.......

Anyway comparing IEM's and earbuds are like comparing apples and oranges but I started it myself


----------



## stilleh

So I have been burning in the Tingo IE/FL800 for a couple of days to see if it changes the sound and add some thoughts about them.   
Like I said earlier, they are small, very well built and I ordered them with the Haiyangzhixin cable (no mic) which is very soft and feels friggin excellent without any microphonics or memory to cause tangles. I had to tiproll quite a bit and I´m not really happy with that as I _still_ haven´t found the optimal set in my book. I use narrow opened large silicone tips now and they seal very well. I liked them out of the box but now? Don´t know what happened really, I feel they are muffled somehow. Sound seems very distant and I have to crank up the volume quite a lot to get them to sound semi-decent. Soundstage seems below average now and they are not exceling in any area to me. I´ll tiproll some more as I have ****loads of tips on the way (I´m addicted to that **** too now...).


----------



## peter123

Yinling KS1 short impression.



I've got these a couple of month's ago but since I've been so busy lately I never really got around to using them. Have had them out for a couple of days now and noticed that they're now available on AE so I thought that some short impression might be of value for someone:

Out of the package the left earpiece was splitted but some superglue fixed it easily (probaly just dry or too little glue causing it). Apart from this build seems ok and the housing is a mix between plastic and aluminum. 

Cable is ok but chin slider is missing and the plug is straight (I prefer L-plug).

The cable is detachable but the connectors used are new to me so they don't fit with any other cables I've got.

As often is the case for me with bassy IEM's I prefer them with wide bore tips.

These are really bass heavy in their presentation and the bass does bleed a bit into the upper frequencies. This is mainly in the lower bass though and upper bass actually behave quite good. 

As often with cheap and bassy IEM's the mids are a bit recessed, not as much as on something like the Rock Zircon but not far off either. Other than this the midrange is ok.

The treble is quite full,has a decent extension and a smooth presentation. It's not the typical bright and exaggerated treble that's usually common with v-shaped signatures (once again I'm looking at you Zircons ).

I'd probably say that these are more L- than V-shaped in their signature.

Overall presentation is intimate to the point that they do feel a bit congested. No worse than that with a better controlled bass they'd still be full and quite well balanced though. Let's just say that soundstage width is not their strongest point.

While certainly not my preferred signature I can't say that they're bad but they're not particularly good at anything either. 

I'd guess for someone who likes a bassy and intimate presentation with a well behaved treble they could be an option.

Edit: forgot to mention that clarity and details are actually quite good for the price and signature.


----------



## goodluck4u

I have received a black dulcimer today which I bought at Dec.31st. Its build quality is good. It is under burning. I have not taken some pics yet.


----------



## Stepan

I have found some interesting protective cases and boxes for few bucks to keep our chinese masterpieces in safe. Some of you may be interested in. I don't have them, still in transit, but they should by OK, it's just piece of plastic.
  
 My most favourite, or at least based on the photos, is this one. Nice design, looks sturdy, waterproof, great size, foam liner, piece of paracord (or something like that) as bonus. In my opinion pretty good for 17$. Available in black (with liner) and cloudy clear (without liner).

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 You can buy this box here: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5195 or here for a little bit more: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxurious-Waterproof-Larger-Size-Earphone-Headphone-Cable-Box-Case-For-Shure-se535-AKR03-Roxxane-Layla-Angie/32523313456.html.
  
  
  
  
 Next is similar, Magpul military style box. Also waterproof, with even better liner, unbeatable price around 2$. Available in three colors: black, signal orange and sandy beige. Only downside could be the locking mechanism which looks filmsy and probably won't last very long, but for who I am to complain about something this cheap?!
  

 This one is all over AliExpress, I bought from this store, they have have sale for another 4 days, only 1.82$ including shipping!
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Outdoor-Shockproof-Waterproof-Airtight-Survival-Storage-Case-Container-Carry-Box/32363296880.html
  
  
  
  
 Next one is hard case from synthetic leather or this kind of material. Suitable for guys with smaller DAPs. Just put this 2.21$ case with your player and earphones in your pocket and you are ready to go. Available only in black with some embossed text.
  

  
 It could be yours on this link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-quality-Original-HZSOUND-In-Ear-Earphone-Box-Headphones-Portable-Storage-Case-Bag-Headphone-Accessories-Headset/32509751887.html
  
  
  
  
 This one should be interesting. It's fly box for fishing, but I think after removing the foam pieces it is perfect for keeping our earphones in safe. For a little bit under 4$ you'll get a waterproof case with sturdy looking joint and locking mechanism. Available only in black, stay away from the clear ones. They have different mechanism, are divided in half and can't be used for earphones.
  

  
 Purchased from this link, but there is a lot of shops on AE selling them: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Durable-High-Quality-ABS-Plastic-Foam-Fly-Fishing-Tackle-Lure-Bait-Hook-Storage-Case-Cover/32515544315.html.
  
  
  
  
 Last box is the most popular on AliExpress, or at least based on number of listings. Plain clear plastic box with rubber seal to make it waterproof. Simplicity at it's best. Nothing more, nothing less. Price is 2.99$.
  

 Purchased here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Durable-Outdoor-EDC-Waterproof-Container-Storage-Case-PC-Box-Camping-Holder-New/32553737266.html. You can find this box with liner for about 13$ and also in clear blue, clear orange and black, but for this kind of price I would rather go for the first case in my post.


----------



## robvagyok

peter123 said:


> In my opinion no. As a matter of fact I can only think of a few offerings under $50 that can compete with the Monk no matter what form factor (earbud, IEM or headphones).


 
 have you heard the piston earbud?


----------



## peter123

robvagyok said:


> have you heard the piston earbud?




I don't now what you talk ababout. Link or model number please.

Edit:






This one? If so no I haven't heard it.


----------



## DaveLT

Hmm ... I bought a hard case meant for a folding headphone for like 2$ and a Pelican style shock and waterproof box for under 10$.
  
 You can also look for http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-end-Headphone-Compressive-Waterproof-Box-Drop-Resistance-Protective-Case-Portable-Storage-Headphone-Accessories-Storage-Bag/32509868338.html


----------



## wastan

And my VE Monks are ordered and in the pipeline! Hurrah!


----------



## cr0wnest

Just wondering if anyone has any information on these
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-2-Version-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid-With-MMCX-Cable/32577221045.html




Apparently they are custom made directly by the store, so it will not be sold elsewhere on Aliexpress or Taobao. According to the seller its a dual dynamic driver and is even better than the **** UE. (Refer to the cringe worthy chat I had with the seller below)



He also has another listing with options for a dynamic or 3 BA drivers here.
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32574122812.html

The price seems pretty decent as well, especially for the 3 BA variant. Even the Paiaudio MR3 with 3 BA costs about $40 - $50 more. What do you guys think?

EDIT: Here's the most basic one, also with dual dynamic drivers. Seems to be the same as the New Easy UE 2 Custom in the first link I mentioned, but with a flat freq response and simple design.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/32511475071.html


----------



## leggy

twinacstacks said:


> You Guys are Preaching to the Choir here. I have been suggesting these around various threads for about 6 Months now. There is some aversion to the Name "BETTE".
> 
> Shame because they truly *[COLOR=FF0000]KICK SOME SERIOUS A**.[/COLOR]*
> 
> ...




Couldn't resist the positive reviews and went ahead and ordered the 10mm I.valux no mic version along with Auvio's large tips.

Also ordered iBasso's D14 and will compare with Teac's HA-P50.

So excited to try them out.


----------



## TwinACStacks

leggy said:


> Couldn't resist the positive reviews and went ahead and ordered the 10mm I.valux no mic version along with Auvio's large tips.
> 
> Also ordered iBasso's D14 and will compare with Teac's HA-P50.
> 
> So excited to try them out.


 






 Welcome to the Fold. The Bettes are very good, you will enjoy them.
  








 TWIN


cr0wnest said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any information on these
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-2-Version-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid-With-MMCX-Cable/32577221045.html
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I have a Pair of the Easy UE Customs coming. On Easy's own recommendation I ordered the B/A + Dynamic Version. She Said they are quite good. She could have sold me the More Expensive 3 B/A as I told her price wasn't an issue. I greatly appreciated her honesty and now she has my Business IF she has the item in stock as opposed to another seller.
  








 TWIN


----------



## cr0wnest

twinacstacks said:


> I have a Pair of the Easy UE Customs coming. On Easy's own recommendation I ordered the B/A + Dynamic Version. She Said they are quite good. She could have sold me the More Expensive 3 B/A as I told her price wasn't an issue. I greatly appreciated her honesty and now she has my Business IF she has the item in stock as opposed to another seller.
> 
> TWIN




Awesome! Now that is strange she recommended the cheaper BA + dynamic over the 3 BA. Perhaps there is some magic in them over the 3 BA. Do let me know how it sounds once you get it!


----------



## joemama

twinacstacks said:


> You Guys are Preaching to the Choir here. I have been suggesting these around various threads for about 6 Months now. There is some aversion to the Name "BETTE".
> 
> Shame because they truly *KICK SOME SERIOUS A**.*
> 
> ...


 
 OK you finally convinced me to buy them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also bought the K200s. Hopefully both will be here next week. Looking forward to the shoot out.


----------



## TwinACStacks

inszy said:


> Ok, so we have three version of i.Valux Batte:
> - HDBA001
> - HDBA002
> - HDBA003
> ...


 
 Inszy WHERE in the world did you get this info? I have the original 10mm with NO Brandings at all on it. I've been wondering and looking for info. since i.valux put their logo on it if there were any differences. Would it be possible for you to post these specs?
  
 Thanx, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

HDBA001:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-8mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32397775184.html
  
 HDBA002:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-i-Valux-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS/32424298027.html
  
 HDBA003:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Wood-Noise/32391711485.html


----------



## docentore

inszy said:


> HDBA001:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-8mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32397775184.html
> 
> HDBA002:
> ...




First one Inszy is the 8mm DD version, second and third are 10mm ones


----------



## TwinACStacks

cr0wnest said:


> Awesome! Now that is strange she recommended the cheaper BA + dynamic over the 3 BA. Perhaps there is some magic in them over the 3 BA. Do let me know how it sounds once you get it!


 





  cr0wnest, I certainly will. PLUS another Head Fi er I can't remember who, has a pair of the 3 BA coming. We should have a GOOD comparison forthcoming.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

inszy said:


> HDBA001:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-8mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32397775184.html
> 
> HDBA002:
> ...


 
 Inszy THAT answers that question. The HDBA001 is the *8mm.* The other 2 Are the Metal and Wood versions of the 10mm. But It still doesn't tell me if the i.valux are identical to the Plain no name Bettes which I have. Mine of course are the Metal Version, exactly the same as these. NOTICE there are no markings on them at all.
  

  
  
 Thanx.








 TWIN


----------



## asxtan

TWIN, any chance you can post pics of your VJJB K4.  I am really interested to see real life pics of them since the aliexpress pics look like CG. Thanks!


----------



## Inszy

@TwinACStacks, hard to say. Someone have to compare them 1:1. They look very similar, but can have different drivers.
  
 Quote:


docentore said:


> First one Inszy is the 8mm DD version, second and third are 10mm ones


 
 Yes, but do they sound the same? Maybe wood version is warmer or aluminum have more spacious sound?


----------



## TwinACStacks

asxtan said:


> TWIN, any chance you can post pics of your VJJB K4.  I am really interested to see real life pics of them since the aliexpress pics look like CG. Thanks!


 
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sure, let me see what I can do.
  




  
  








 TWIN


----------



## SerenaxD

twinacstacks said:


> Welcome to the Fold. The Bettes are very good, you will enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can you link me to the BA+Dynamic version? Interested in these - I might just pull the plunge on these


----------



## docentore

inszy said:


> Yes, but do they sound the same? Maybe wood version is warmer or aluminum have more spacious sound?




Good question, I haven't seen any reports related to the wood version. I'm thinking about ordering second pair (I keep loosing things), I'll see what I can do after payday


----------



## TwinACStacks

serenaxd said:


> Can you link me to the BA+Dynamic version? Interested in these - I might just pull the plunge on these


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html
  
 There are only 2 Versions available Dynamic+BA or 3 BA, 2 different colors in each, and with or without cables for each.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I'm wondering how the Wood housing differs from the Metal housing, sound wise from different material and also b/c the Wood have a large port in the back whereas the metal are enclosed back.
  
 Even after 10-15hrs of playtime you will notice a change in sound. I use music (duh) and the XLO System Burn In track in FLAC. Ran the XLO for a few more hours last night and threw on some music to listen to and the sound def had changed for the better. Songs I listened to a couple days ago sounded way better, more open and clarity, last night.


----------



## asxtan

The VJJB K4 look pretty nice with the bubinga wood.  The cable looks substantial too.  Looking forward to hearing more about your impressions on the sound.  I'm also curious to hear from those that have the K200.  By the way I have the monks on the way now too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I ordered the VJJB K2. Because micro drivers *shrug*


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> I ordered the VJJB K2. Because micro drivers *shrug*


 





 I'm just the opposite. Now I avoid whenever possible micro Drivers ( <7mm ) because I've found they can't take the Power and Bass Boost without distorting. Most of them, Not all. Examples that can't: Carbo Tenore, Flare R2, Havi B3 pro 1, KZ Micro Rings, Sidy Carbon Body, There are others.
  
 I look for any Dynamic or Hybrids that are 8mm >.
  
 If I get a HINT of driver distortion They are gotten rid of.
  
 But That's just me.
  








 TWIN


----------



## andione1983

Can someone post a link on Ali express to the Bette ivalux I see there are two versions I'm not sure which one is the right one to buy 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulvio

andione1983 said:


> Can someone post a link on Ali express to the Bette ivalux I see there are two versions I'm not sure which one is the right one to buy
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



You'll find it in the previous page, the metal ones were 47$ a couple of hours ago


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> I'm just the opposite. Now I avoid whenever possible micro Drivers ( <7mm ) because I've found they can't take the Power and Bass Boost without distorting. Most of them, Not all. Examples that can't: Carbo Tenore, Flare R2, Havi B3 pro 1, KZ Micro Rings, Sidy Carbon Body, There are others.
> 
> I look for any Dynamic or Hybrids that are 8mm >.
> 
> ...




You just haven't tried the right ones 

Edit: Have to agree about the B3. They can take tons of power, but eq? Not really. Couldn't find any eq setting that didn't make them sound ...off. 

The JVC micro dds I've tried can take amping and eq just fine. Have not tried out the KZs since I like them as-is and don't find it necessary. The Remax RM-720i requires power and eq to be at their best. 

Like you said, not all run into this issue, and I'm sure we could make the same arguement against "normal" sized dds as well. XB50 for example? Do not feed that iem power or extra bass. It becomes a weapon of mass distortion.


----------



## wastan

lurk650 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering how the Wood housing differs from the Metal housing, sound wise from different material and also b/c the Wood have a large port in the back whereas the metal are enclosed back.
> 
> Even after 10-15hrs of playtime you will notice a change in sound. I use music (duh) and the XLO System Burn In track in FLAC. Ran the XLO for a few more hours last night and threw on some music to listen to and the sound def had changed for the better. Songs I listened to a couple days ago sounded way better, more open and clarity, last night.


 

 It looks like some of the graphics discuss the 3 different woods and their properties but it's in Chinese. I imagine ebony is the densest of the three options but at this scale I have no idea what wood properties mean anything for sound (e.g., maybe the finish applied is more important).


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> Welcome to the Fold. The Bettes are very good, you will enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those UE Customs, they are the $37 or so priced pair, right?
  
 I have the **** UE version, and they are outstanding for the price.


----------



## stilleh

If I wanted to to upgrade my DAP from my Fiio X5 gen1 what would you guys recommend? 
  
 *I have and use an Oppo HA-2 DAC (just love the little bugger)
  
 *Have 2x128gb cards with flac (could settle for using 1card if DAP has built in memory)
  
 I´m looking for a goodlooking and smart UI, good batterlife, USB DAC compatibility (if I´d want to use the HA-2), preferably a scroll wheel and a volume knob. 
  
_*What would be a significant upgrade?*_
  
 If possible give suggestions in different pricebrackets (but it needs to be a significant upgrade if pricey and I can´t afford something over $600US really...)
  
 I have Oppo PM3 closed backs, Bowers and Wilkins P7 closed backs, Pai audio MR3 Earbuds and VE Zen 2.0 Black edition for listening.
  
 Thanks for helping out


----------



## RedTwilight

stilleh said:


> If I wanted to to upgrade my DAP from my Fiio X5 gen1 what would you guys recommend?
> 
> *I have and use an Oppo HA-2 DAC (just love the little bugger)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm if you're gonna use the HA-2 anyway, no real need to upgrade? The X5 has an amazing amount of storage and decent battery life already. What's more I think not may DAPs have USB out, at most coaxial digital out. If it's the footprint issue you could consider the sleeker and lighter X5ii. No matter what the source is, if you use the HA-2 as a DAC/AMP, the musicshould sound pretty similar as everything downstream from the source is the same. 
  
 For DAPs with scroll wheel, I quite like the PAW 5000. It decently built and has a bunch of interesting features. UI can be a little odd though. Will be good if you can try it yourself to see how you like it.


----------



## MuZo2

I was using alsott as taobao agent , they had paypal and small fee. Unfortunately they seems to have closed their business.
 Can you guys please recommend taobao agent which accept paypal.


----------



## goodluck4u

Here is a Gallery;
  
 Comp. **** UE with AR-G8:
  

  

  

  

  
 Black dulcimer :
  

  

  

  

  
 ref.
 **** UE was bought on 1111 from HCkexin of the aliexpress.
 AR-G8 was provided by Granvela of amazon.co.jp for a review of amazon.co.jp. (40JPY)
 Black dulcimer was bought last Decenmber from Tennmak of the aliexpress.


----------



## dabotsonline

muzo2 said:


> I was using alsott as taobao agent , they had paypal and small fee. Unfortunately they seems to have closed their business.
> Can you guys please recommend taobao agent which accept paypal.


 
  
 I've had a good experience ordering a Xiaomi ROIDMI Bluetooth receiver / FM transmitter / 2-Port Car Charger from JD.com for delivery to the UK using the English-language-Taobaoring as an agent, who take a photo of the item as they receive it from the retailer, and I think you can request another photo if they repackage it for delivery to you. Sydney was a very helpful lady throughout the entire process, replying to e-mails promptly and in very good English. The JD (and Mi.com) price was 59 CNY (£5.90 GBP / $8.96 USD) at the time, and my total including PayPal fees was around £15 GBP ($22 USD / 150 CNY). Their service charge is 8% of the total or 30 CNY, whichever is higher, and the latter being true because it was a low-cost item is why the mark-up sounds so steep in this instance.
  
 I believe that the Chinese-language Dotdotbuy (but with decent English correspondence, apparently) is regarded as a competitively-priced agent but I haven't used them.
  
 As a first port-of-call, I normally go on the contact page on the manufacturer's page on Tmall (World) or 1688, copy the brand name in Chinese characters, Google (or Baidu!) it, obtain their e-mail address and then contact them to see if they deliver to the UK if I order directly. For instance, I've just received a slightly better price (what they charge for MOQ of 500) for a doorbell by pursuing this route than is advertised as a sample (MOQ 1) price on their 1688 page.


----------



## Stepan

goodluck4u said:


> Here is a Gallery;
> 
> Comp. **** UE with AR-G8:
> 
> ...


 
 Nice photos! How would you compare these two? Just some quick impressions, if you can


----------



## goodluck4u

stepan said:


> Nice photos! How would you compare these two? Just some quick impressions, if you can


 
 Brief first impression of AR-G8 and dulcimer:
 Although AR-G8 and dulcimer are under burning, I feel it is dry or light sound now and  good isolation. Perhaps, after it growing up, I might have different impression.
 Black dulcimer very good isolation and good soundstage (but not huge) and the dulcimer has a good character of heavy buss and bright  treble. The dulcimer is better balance than Tennmak DIY IE800.
  
 G8 and dulcimer , UE might have good value more than thier price.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Purchased these earphones along with the "Nano Zircon Rock". Those Zircon Rock's are badazz, great quality for $11. However those plextones....Maybe I got a bad batch, but these are by far the worst earphones I've ever purchased.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Design-PLEXTONE-X46M-3-5mm-In-Ear-Detachable-Metal-Earphones-Metal-Bass-Headphones-Headset/32562690245.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3,searchweb201644_2_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999_9990,searchweb201560_6,searchweb1451318400_6150
  
 The bass is definitely there, but it's so muddy and distorted. I thought something was wrong with my source. But it was consistently bad across iPod, Note 5 and iPhone 6, Modi/Magni stack.


----------



## robvagyok

peter123 said:


> I don't now what you talk ababout. Link or model number please.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
 yep, that's
  
 and sorry, they're 1More not Xiaomi branded


----------



## Fulvio

Could anyone please do a comparison between the 10mm bettes and the re400b? I have to decide whether buying the bettes too or be happy with the re400b alone (which are on their way with a balanced hifiman hm-700)


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering how the Wood housing differs from the Metal housing, sound wise from different material and also b/c the Wood have a large port in the back whereas the metal are enclosed back.
> 
> Even after 10-15hrs of playtime you will notice a change in sound. I use music (duh) and the XLO System Burn In track in FLAC. Ran the XLO for a few more hours last night and threw on some music to listen to and the sound def had changed for the better. Songs I listened to a couple days ago sounded way better, more open and clarity, last night.


 






 You may not believe this, a lot don't and I don't want to get into a Burn In debate, but I noticed a BIG increase in bass response at Exactly 230 Hours. Like I said I keep track of EACH earphone via Word documents. I'm fairly thorough. Go to the Sennheiser IE8 thread you will see forumers experiencing changes at over 300 Hours.
  
 I personally wouldn't be listening to an Earphone with only 15 Hours on it. You aren't doing justice to the product. Just a quick initial listen to determine Tips and Like/Don't like, then off to put some hours on them. I check them every 50 hours or so.
  
 JMHO
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## stilleh

redtwilight said:


> Hmm if you're gonna use the HA-2 anyway, no real need to upgrade? The X5 has an amazing amount of storage and decent battery life already. What's more I think not may DAPs have USB out, at most coaxial digital out. If it's the footprint issue you could consider the sleeker and lighter X5ii. No matter what the source is, if you use the HA-2 as a DAC/AMP, the musicshould sound pretty similar as everything downstream from the source is the same.
> 
> For DAPs with scroll wheel, I quite like the PAW 5000. It decently built and has a bunch of interesting features. UI can be a little odd though. Will be good if you can try it yourself to see how you like it.


 
 Thanks for the answer RedT. I honestly find the X5 to be pretty darn good for my needs. 2x128gb cards, raised buttons to easily have it in pocket and be able to change tunes by just pressing outside of pocket (lock function is great!) I have never had any issues with it whatsoever and I should be glad and happy with it.
  
 It just... I want new toys... Maybe AK jr or X7 if I ditch the scrollwheel...


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Welcome to the Fold. The Bettes are very good, you will enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I want to know what you think of the customs as well Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I have been sleeping out here, just now realized you are now Supremus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> I want to know what you think of the customs as well Twin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Thanx Podster. That just means I need to get a life...
  
 Looks like those Customs will be coming in Tues. 12th along with the DQSM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then Thurs. 14th I finally get the One Plus Icons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Then sometime in the next couple Weeks the HCK A2 and the XDuoo X3
  
 Big week next week. Right now I am currently Breaking in:
  
 Sentey Cor3
 AudioSense AS20
 Vjjb K4
 1More Hybrids.
  
 So Far I REALLY like the VJJB and the 1Mores.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

twinacstacks said:


> So Far I REALLY like the VJJB and the 1Mores.


 
 Damn... Mine VJJB are in the way to me - they are already more than a month in airplane (if you believe in tracking)


----------



## goodluck4u

b9scrambler said:


> I ordered the VJJB K2. Because micro drivers *shrug* :rolleyes:






twinacstacks said:


> So Far I REALLY like the VJJB and the 1Mores.
> 
> TWIN




I also like VJJB. I am interesting in K2  An anonymous Japanese said K2's sound is a center between K1 and K4. My brief impressions are K1 is clear and speedy, K4 is deep and warm.


----------



## TwinACStacks

goodluck4u said:


> I also like VJJB. I am interesting in K2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Yes, The K4 has the EQ that I personally favor. I call it a "modified W", Like So: "Vv". The Bass leg is long and extended, the Mids are forward enough that the Bass and mid bass don't mask the low mids and the Highs are Present but not oppressive or etched and they have the Short Leg of the "W". What REALLY impresses me about the K4 is the Clarity and Detail that they Have. usually Darker voiced earphones don't have the Detail and micro Detail that these have. The mids around Female Vocal range are stunning.
  
 Very High on my list right now. For a Single 8.7mm Dynamic they are superb.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Grayson73

@peter123 , do your LZ-A2 sound better than the Fidelio X2?  Straight out of my Nexus 6, the LZ-A2 sound better and I'm wondering if I'm going crazy.  However, even at 100% volume, the Nexus 6 is not driving the X2 to the level that I like it, so perhaps volume difference is attributing to some of this.
  
 I may have to get the FiiO E18 that people recommended to see if they make a big difference with the X2.


----------



## leggy

grayson73 said:


> @peter123
> , do your LZ-A2 sound better than the Fidelio X2?  Straight out of my Nexus 6, the LZ-A2 sound better and I'm wondering if I'm going crazy.  However, even at 100% volume, the Nexus 6 is not driving the X2 to the level that I like it, so perhaps volume difference is attributing to some of this.
> 
> I may have to get the FiiO E18 that people recommended to see if they make a big difference with the X2.




I received the iBasso D14 yesterday and love it so far.
Check the link below for a review and small comparison with Fiio E18 on the second page
http://headfonics.com/2015/10/the-d14-bushmaster-by-ibasso/

I have seen your question at xduoo xd-05 section as I am interested in that device as well but couldn't find a comparison against ibasso's d14


----------



## aaDee

twinacstacks said:


> Yes, The K4 has the EQ that I personally favor. I call it a "modified W", Like So: "Vv". The Bass leg is long and extended, the Mids are forward enough that the Bass and mid bass don't mask the low mids and the Highs are Present but not oppressive or etched and they have the Short Leg of the "W". What REALLY impresses me about the K4 is the Clarity and Detail that they Have. usually Darker voiced earphones don't have the Detail and micro Detail that these have. The mids around Female Vocal range are stunning.
> 
> Very High on my list right now. For a Single 8.7mm Dynamic they are superb.
> 
> ...


 

 Twin are you going to ditch your beloved Zircons for VJJB??


----------



## Mr Trev

twinacstacks said:


> You may not believe this, a lot don't and I don't want to get into a Burn In debate, but I noticed a BIG increase in bass response at Exactly 230 Hours. Like I said I keep track of EACH earphone via Word documents. I'm fairly thorough. Go to the Sennheiser IE8 thread you will see forumers experiencing changes at over 300 Hours.
> 
> I personally wouldn't be listening to an Earphone with only 15 Hours on it. You aren't doing justice to the product. Just a quick initial listen to determine Tips and Like/Don't like, then off to put some hours on them. I check them every 50 hours or so.
> 
> ...


 
 Exactly 230 hrs? I always thought the ideal was 233hr.15min.


----------



## carltonh

I haven't heard any of the Plextone brand mentioned in this thread, but while stumbling around Aliexpress, I notice the familiar face of Charlotte Wessels, singer of the symphonic metal band Delain being used to advertise this brand. While I have a picture of her and me with my arm around her after a concert, (she's awesome) somehow I doubt Plextone got permission to use her picture.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PLEXTONE-X36M-In-Ear-Headphones-with-Microphone-Noise-Cancelling-Stereo-Earphones-for-Mobile-Phone-HiFi-Headsets/32511071862.html?spm=2114.10010108.0.164.gCNAM4&s=p


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> @peter123
> , do your LZ-A2 sound better than the Fidelio X2?  Straight out of my Nexus 6, the LZ-A2 sound better and I'm wondering if I'm going crazy.  However, even at 100% volume, the Nexus 6 is not driving the X2 to the level that I like it, so perhaps volume difference is attributing to some of this.
> 
> I may have to get the FiiO E18 that people recommended to see if they make a big difference with the X2.




No I cannot really say that I prefer the A2's over the X2's but then again I enjoy both apples and oranges  Tbh I enjoy the X2's quite a lot more but I prefer full size headphones over IEM's in general.




mr trev said:


> Exactly 230 hrs? I always thought the ideal was 233hr.15min.




YMMV?


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> No I cannot really say that I prefer the A2's over the X2's but then again I enjoy both apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Peter.  I guess I'll try to figure out why I'm not blown away with the X2.  Could be the Nexus 6 or lack of volume or even defective X2.  I'll try the FiiO E18 to make sure.


----------



## Inszy

twinacstacks said:


> I look for any Dynamic or Hybrids that are 8mm >.


 
 iRock A8?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Irock-A8-Hifi-Quality-In-Ear-Earphone-4-Core-double-Horn-Headphone-Double-Circle-Hifi/32590792610.html


----------



## Lurk650

grayson73 said:


> Thanks, Peter.  I guess I'll try to figure out why I'm not blown away with the X2.  Could be the Nexus 6 or lack of volume or even defective X2.  I'll try the FiiO E18 to make sure.


 
  
 When and where did you get yours?
  
 I just Googled them and Amazon has a notice saying that they are under review due to QC issues


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> You may not believe this, a lot don't and I don't want to get into a Burn In debate, but I noticed a BIG increase in bass response at Exactly 230 Hours. Like I said I keep track of EACH earphone via Word documents. I'm fairly thorough. Go to the Sennheiser IE8 thread you will see forumers experiencing changes at over 300 Hours.
> 
> I personally wouldn't be listening to an Earphone with only 15 Hours on it. You aren't doing justice to the product. Just a quick initial listen to determine Tips and Like/Don't like, then off to put some hours on them. I check them every 50 hours or so.
> 
> ...


 
 What do you do for burn in?


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> What do you do for burn in?




Play some pink noise/ play music. I usually burn them in for 6 hours of pink noise over night then use my headphone outside to listen to music and then back to pink noise and redo the step


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> Play some pink noise/ play music. I usually burn them in for 6 hours of pink noise over night then use my headphone outside to listen to music and then back to pink noise and redo the step


 
 I'm pretty much the same, music and XLO Recordings Burn in Test Track in FLAC


----------



## TwinACStacks

mr trev said:


> Exactly 230 hrs? I always thought the ideal was 233hr.15min.


 





 OOohhhhhh. Too Bad, you were SO close.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

aadee said:


> Twin are you going to ditch your beloved Zircons for VJJB??


 





 Zircs for Low Gain and Low to Medium Volume, Vjjb for High Gain And LOUD, GUT WRENCHING, DEAFENING LEVELS THAT ALLOW THE MUSIC TO ENTER YOUR BLOODSTREAM.
  
 In Detroit we also Kill and Eat the weak.
  








 TWIN


----------



## joemama

twinacstacks said:


> Zircs for Low Gain and Low to Medium Volume, Vjjb for High Gain And LOUD, GUT WRENCHING, DEAFENING LEVELS THAT ALLOW THE MUSIC TO ENTER YOUR BLOODSTREAM.
> 
> In Detroit we also Kill and Eat the weak.
> 
> ...


 

 Just like NJ


----------



## TwinACStacks

joemama said:


> Just like NJ


 
 Hmmmm... Must be Talking about Newark or Camden....
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

The **** UE is FANTASTIC! More on that to come.


----------



## Charliemotta

davelt said:


> The **** UE is FANTASTIC! More on that to come.


 
 Getting a good seal isn't easy, even with Ostry Red 200 Tuning tips...


----------



## Lurk650

What's A good sub $100 DAC to use with my laptop, so via USB?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some casual reviews of the ED3c, ZS1, and the HDS1. Enjoy!
  
 ED3c:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-ed3c-vigorous-bass-stereo-music-in-ear-monitor-headphones-earbud-with-microphone-red/reviews/14976
  
 ZS1:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-zs1-dual-driver-extra-bass-wide-sound-field-sport-in-ear-monitors-headphones-with-microphone/reviews/14975
  
 HDS1:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/binmer-tm-kz-hds1-mini-metal-diy-headset-hd-dynamic-pronunciation-ear-headphones-silver/reviews/14974


----------



## DaveLT

charliemotta said:


> Getting a good seal isn't easy, even with Ostry Red 200 Tuning tips...


 
 Those ostrys aren't about seal lol


----------



## jared basshead

carltonh said:


> I haven't heard any of the Plextone brand mentioned in this thread, but while stumbling around Aliexpress, I notice the familiar face of Charlotte Wessels, singer of the symphonic metal band Delain being used to advertise this brand. While I have a picture of her and me with my arm around her after a concert, (she's awesome) somehow I doubt Plextone got permission to use her picture.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PLEXTONE-X36M-In-Ear-Headphones-with-Microphone-Noise-Cancelling-Stereo-Earphones-for-Mobile-Phone-HiFi-Headsets/32511071862.html?spm=2114.10010108.0.164.gCNAM4&s=p




They look like rebranded E10m, but I can't be sure as I don't have plexton but the E10m, 20$ well spend.


----------



## DaveLT

jared basshead said:


> They look like rebranded E10m, but I can't be sure as I don't have plexton but the E10m, 20$ well spend.


 
 I bought a plextor before. Muddy as heck.
 I also tried a E10m before it is 20$ badly spent to be honest.


----------



## Charliemotta

davelt said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Getting a good seal isn't easy, even with Ostry Red 200 Tuning tips...
> ...


 
 Okay then....sorry for blowing up.


----------



## Gonomon

My **** UEs still are not arrived. And there is no update at china post tracking since 25th. Should i open dispute? Or is it still be on its way?


----------



## DaveLT

gonomon said:


> My **** UEs still are not arrived. And there is no update at china post tracking since 25th. Should i open dispute? Or is it still be on its way?



Yes you should.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> No I cannot really say that I prefer the A2's over the X2's but then again I enjoy both apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I compared my X2 and LZ-A2 again and the X2 are definitely better.  I think the issue I was having is that for some Youtube songs on my Nexus 6, I couldn't get the volume as loud as I wanted on the X2, so that made the LZ-A2 APPEAR to be better.


----------



## Grayson73

smy1 said:


> Play some pink noise/ play music. I usually burn them in for 6 hours of pink noise over night then use my headphone outside to listen to music and then back to pink noise and redo the step


 
 I use bassdrive.com for burn-in.


----------



## Shawn71

gonomon said:


> My **** UEs still are not arrived. And there is no update at china post tracking since 25th. Should i open dispute? Or is it still be on its way?




Well, It depends on the destination and when its shipped and how effective the tracking system being updated ....usually you shd have the default window opened for opening dispute,cld be 30/60 days, varies on sellers and you are very safe/good to open a diispute within that window......sometimes the seller themselves extend the window on their own (based on the situation).you can also message the seller (thru my orders) and put him/her in the loop just incase.


----------



## chompchomps

gonomon said:


> My **** UEs still are not arrived. And there is no update at china post tracking since 25th. Should i open dispute? Or is it still be on its way?


 
  
 well the festive period just passed, maybe things are just warming up.. 
  
 have you tried checking the tracking number with 17track?


----------



## Gonomon

chompchomps said:


> well the festive period just passed, maybe things are just warming up..
> 
> have you tried checking the tracking number with 17track?



Yes, last update on 17 track is on 25th too. Item is not still entered my country according to 17track. And it was shipped in 18th.


----------



## DaveLT

shawn71 said:


> Well, It depends on the destination and when its shipped and how effective the tracking system being updated ....usually you shd have the default window opened for opening dispute,cld be 30/60 days, varies on sellers and you are very safe/good to open a diispute within that window......sometimes the seller themselves extend the window on their own (based on the situation).you can also message the seller (thru my orders) and put him/her in the loop just incase.


 
 It's ridiculous to wait for an item for 30 days.


----------



## Gonomon

So how are things working when you open dispute? Btw i was contacted seller before and he suggested me to wait a little longer, he also said that maybe the item was in the custom and wasnt processed yet.


----------



## DaveLT

gonomon said:


> So how are things working when you open dispute? Btw i was contacted seller before and he suggested me to wait a little longer, he also said that maybe the item was in the custom and wasnt processed yet.


 
 Just keep modifying. When they say "customs" it was in the warehouse for me. That's how opaque china post is.


----------



## goodluck4u

gonomon said:


> Yes, last update on 17 track is on 25th too. Item is not still entered my country according to 17track. And it was shipped in 18th.


 
  
 What massage did the 17 track write about the tracking information?  This means we want  to know whether your parcel is under shipping or before shipping. 
 Even when it is before shipping, the tracking number can be issued.


----------



## Gonomon

goodluck4u said:


> What massage did the 17 track write about the tracking information?  This means we want  to know whether your parcel is under shipping or before shipping.
> Even when it is before shipping, the tracking number can be issued.



It is like this, there is some updates under last update on the picture but i think they are nor neccesary.


----------



## goodluck4u

gonomon said:


> It is like this, there is some updates under last update on the picture but i think they are nor neccesary.


 
 Although your parcel is under shipping,  the parcel can have arrived to you. It looks having a problem.


----------



## Gonomon

goodluck4u said:


> Although your parcel is under shipping,  the parcel can have arrived to you. It looks having a problem.


 i do thought it is having a problem as well. So i have 34 days for protection to end. If i open dispute can i get my money back?


----------



## goodluck4u

gonomon said:


> i do thought it is having a problem as well. So i have 34 days for protection to end. If i open dispute can i get my money back?




I don't know about open dispute because I have no experience of open dispute.I found the answer of refund as following:

>How do I make a refund request? http://activities.aliexpress.com/adcms/help-aliexpress-com/make_refund_request.php

When we do open dispute, I hear "don't closed easily." because we can't do it again.


----------



## nolife1123

I'd suggest waiting for another week to see if anything happens, after which you should open a dispute, get a refund and re order the item.


----------



## Gonomon

nolife1123 said:


> I'd suggest waiting for another week to see if anything happens, after which you should open a dispute, get a refund and re order the item.


Ok, i can wait 3-5 days more i guess. Thanks for your helps.


----------



## nolife1123

gonomon said:


> Ok, i can wait 3-5 days more i guess. Thanks for your helps.


 
 np sir :> hope it works out for you!


----------



## happ

These new IEM's have excellent preliminary reviews by 1clearhead.  Joyrooom JR-E107.
 Am sure he will post his ranking soon.
  
 Asked this AE seller to try and get them, and it was uploaded for sale today:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7235470596.html?orderId=72115641555031


----------



## slowpickr

happ said:


> These new IEM's have excellent preliminary reviews by 1clearhead.  Joyrooom JR-E107.
> Am sure he will post his ranking soon.
> 
> Asked this AE seller to try and get them, and it was uploaded for sale today:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7235470596.html?orderId=72115641555031




It's a micro driver. Scrambler will be all over it!


----------



## squallkiercosa

No offense but I think you guys are taking it too seriously: you can always open the dispute as long as you open it between the time frame. They mention on aliexpress that they are still having issues with 11.11, in China they had also 12.12 discounts and here we celebrate New Year and Christmas holidays. You must be extremely anxious for not seen a tracking number updated besides, more than once I received packages even without seen any updates. 

When you buy anything from China, forget that you ordered (it will be relaxing and easier for everyone)


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> It's a micro driver. Scrambler will be all over it!




Normally yes, but nothing about this one grabs me.....wishlisted! I'll get them when/if the price dips closer to 10CAD.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> I compared my X2 and LZ-A2 again and the X2 are definitely better.  I think the issue I was having is that for some Youtube songs on my Nexus 6, I couldn't get the volume as loud as I wanted on the X2, so that made the LZ-A2 APPEAR to be better.




That's good news Grayson73! I really hope that there's nothing wrong with your X2's and that more power and a better source will show you what they're capable of. I wasn't particularly impressed with the X2's the first couple of weeks myself but I really love them now. No matter what people say I prwfer them from a clean and powerful source. I've tried them with a lot of different DAC and amp combos and they most definitely perform better with some than others. 




squallkiercosa said:


> No offense but I think you guys are taking it too seriously: you can always open the dispute as long as you open it between the time frame. They mention on aliexpress that they are still having issues with 11.11, in China they had also 12.12 discounts and here we celebrate New Year and Christmas holidays. You must be extremely anxious for not seen a tracking number updated besides, more than once I received packages even without seen any updates.
> 
> When you buy anything from China, forget that you ordered (it will be relaxing and easier for everyone)




+1, shipping from China can take up to six weeks and China post tracking is nothing to pay much attention to in my experience......


----------



## jant71

LKER i8 sighting...
  


 Looks pretty sweet! Guess it won't be too long now.


----------



## ozkan

Hey Peter when will we read your **** UE review?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Hey Peter when will we read your **** UE review?




Whenever you've got the time. It was posted last weekend


----------



## chavez

Where is Igor guys? :O


----------



## jant71

Head-fi Jail


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Whenever you've got the time. It was posted last weekend




 Sorry I forgot that I've read it.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Sorry I forgot that I read it.




Lol! I hope my next review makes a more long lasting impression


----------



## jant71

It made an impression  Now you just need to follow up with the Easy UE and UE2 till all the "UE" phones are covered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Thought about grabbing a pair when they were $17.10 along with the Oriveti cable which is $29.90 for an even $47 shipped. Seems like a good combo.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> It made an impression  Now you just need to follow up with the Easy UE and UE2 till all the "UE" phones are covered




Lol! Sounds like a never ending project


----------



## ForceMajeure

jant71 said:


> Head-fi Jail


 
 Do we know why?


----------



## SmOgER

How do you guys think china makes their own headphone drivers? Is it safe to assume that many headphones have basically the same OEM drivers only with different tuning (nothing that EQ couldn't change)? I don't believe there is a big difference in production price for a crappy driver vs a good one. So I recon they make many of them similar and only individually alter them in the very latest stages of production. This would mean that some/many cheap headphones use capable drivers that are simply not tuned for proper FR, but are by no means bad.


----------



## AncientWords

smoger said:


> How do you guys think china makes their own headphone drivers? Is it safe to assume that many headphones have basically the same OEM drivers only with different tuning (nothing that EQ couldn't change)? I don't believe there is a big difference in production price for a crappy driver vs a good one. So I recon they make many of them similar and only individually alter them in the very latest stages of production. This would mean that some/many cheap headphones use capable drivers that are simply not tuned for proper FR, but are by no means bad.



Some use no-name drivers, while some use drivers made in-house. Some actually make their own, while others have another manufacturer make them, and just have them badged as their own.

My favorite example is Xiaomi's Piston IEMs; they are designed and manufactured by 1More, who makes all the components themselves and just badges then for Xiaomi. 1More has their own lineup of IEMs that actually cost more than what they make for Xiaomi. Xiaomi's dual driver IEMs have a welded rod in the armature driver, where 1More's dual driver IEM page brags about how their armature driver rod is weldless - but the list price is more than double.


----------



## DaveLT

smoger said:


> How do you guys think china makes their own headphone drivers? Is it safe to assume that many headphones have basically the same OEM drivers only with different tuning (nothing that EQ couldn't change)? I don't believe there is a big difference in production price for a crappy driver vs a good one. So I recon they make many of them similar and only individually alter them in the very latest stages of production. This would mean that some/many cheap headphones use capable drivers that are simply not tuned for proper FR, but are by no means bad.


 
 Not really no. KZ at least makes their own drivers along with 1More. I'm sure quite a few bigger brands make their own drivers.


----------



## Tom22

for those interested in a nice bassy warm sound, maybe take a gander at the ne800M from nuforce
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-ne800m/reviews/14981


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> Not really no. KZ at least makes their own drivers along with 1More. I'm sure quite a few bigger brands make their own drivers.




I'm 99% sure that KZ does not make their own drivers. I'd ve extremely surprised if any of the so called DIY brands does. It's kind of in the nature of DIY to source materials from others and make the best out of it.

It also takes a lot of money to design and produce your own drivers which leads me to believe that there's not that many producers.

It was a discussion about BA drivers in here somewhere not long ago and iirc the conclusion was that there's very few producers, maybe ten or maybe even just a couple.

Anyway, my guess is as good as anyone's but after seing how production is centered to a very few number of companies in other branches I see no reason to believe that it would be any different with IEM drivers.


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> I'm 99% sure that KZ does not make their own drivers. I'd ve extremely surprised if any of the so called DIY brands does. It's kind of in the nature of DIY to source materials from others and make the best out of it.
> 
> It also takes a lot of money to design and produce your own drivers which leads me to believe that there's not that many producers.
> 
> ...


 
 Can you prove it then? KZ is NOT a DIY brand btw. It's a lot easier to make your own dynamic instead of BAs where they use Knowles and another brand or so.


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> Can you prove it then? KZ is NOT a DIY brand btw. It's a lot easier to make your own dynamic instead of BAs where they use Knowles and another brand or so.




Can you prove that they do 

This is of course a meaningless discussion since the facts is extremely hard to provide so I'm not gonna say anything more about it.

You've stated what you believe and I think that I should be allowed to state what I belive after my experience in dealing directly with producers in China and Europe (although in completely different products) for the last 15 years.

As I said I'm not gonna comment any more on this subject due to the nature of such a discussion. I'm not going to contribute to this thread getting closed one more time.


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> Can you prove that they do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you don't know, KZ actually sells their own drivers and they really are stamped "KZ" on it (I know China can stamp a brand on anything but still)
 Not only that they have the full raft of details of their own drivers.
  
 Spurred by that I went on a search for similar drivers and I haven't seen similar drivers yet. Also, 6mm and 6.8mm OEM drivers are rare.
  
 Lastly, I used to be part of the industry.


----------



## peter123

KZ was just an example (and maybe a bad one) since they were already mentioned but my point was in general and not directed towards one specific company.


----------



## nel-17

ancientwords said:


> Some use no-name drivers, while some use drivers made in-house. Some actually make their own, while others have another manufacturer make them, and just have them badged as their own.
> 
> My favorite example is Xiaomi's Piston IEMs; they are designed and manufactured by 1More, who makes all the components themselves and just badges then for Xiaomi. 1More has their own lineup of IEMs that actually cost more than what they make for Xiaomi. Xiaomi's dual driver IEMs have a welded rod in the armature driver, where 1More's dual driver IEM page brags about how their armature driver rod is weldless - but the list price is more than double.


 
 So all IEMs from Xiaomi are designed by 1more?


----------



## BurntToast12

*Aidu AX-8*
  
A player with a Wolfson WM8728 DAC, AD8656A And OPA2132 for the Amplifier.
Has an internal  8GB memory, with Micro SD support up to 128GB (I think?)

  
Supports 24/192
  
It also has a seperate Line Out.
  
All for 90$?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AIDU-ax8-professional-mp3-hifi-music-player-screen-card-ultra-long-car/32578638234.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

smoger said:


> How do you guys think china makes their own headphone drivers? Is it safe to assume that many headphones have basically the same OEM drivers only with different tuning (nothing that EQ couldn't change)? I don't believe there is a big difference in production price for a crappy driver vs a good one. So I recon they make many of them similar and only individually alter them in the very latest stages of production. This would mean that some/many cheap headphones use capable drivers that are simply not tuned for proper FR, but are by no means bad.


 





 I have to concur with Peter and Ancient on this one. Some major Brands out of China produce in-house components. Most use vendor supplied components then assemble them in their own shells. It's NOT really a matter of tuning either. Knowles makes _hundreds_ of various B/As for example. All for various applications, some of them not even for MUSIC REPRODUCTION. The Earmax ER610 Clearly stands out in my mind. It's a B/A, KILLER Construction of the IEM itself. Sounded like DOOKIE.
  
 The reason? (Great Specs BTW on paper), IT'S A FULL RANGE HEARING AID DRIVER.
  
 It's just like a computer GIGO.
  
 The people at DIY have to understand WHAT they are assembling not just that it has 8 drivers in it.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

nel-17 said:


> So all IEMs from Xiaomi are designed by 1more?


 
 AFAIK nel. I currently have an example of this. I bought the Xiaomi Hybrid which I actually find to be not a bad IEM. Some would argue, but all in all I've heard MUCH worse. At least it HAS a personality, some don't and THOSE end up in my drawer. An example of these types would be Moaol MP850 and the Earmax ER580, there are many more unfortunately.
  
 Right now I am burning in the Xiomi's "FATHER", the 1MORE Hybrid which is about 3x the cost. Even in early stages of Burn in there is a night and Day difference in the SQ, The 1MORE is far more detailed and Brighter, The XIAOMI has more overall Bass impact. The construction on both are excellent, giving the Nod to the Xiaomi for being a more comfortable design to wear.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

burnttoast12 said:


> *Aidu AX-8*
> 
> A player with a Wolfson WM8728 DAC, AD8656A And OPA2132 for the Amplifier.
> Has an internal  8GB memory, with Micro SD support up to 128GB (I think?)
> ...


 





 I got to get me one of these because:
  
AIDU ax8 professional mp3 hifi music player screen card ultra long car  
 It has an ultra long car.
  








 TWIN


----------



## SerenaxD

twinacstacks said:


> I got to get me one of these because:
> 
> AIDU ax8 professional mp3 hifi music player screen card ultra long car
> It has an ultra long car.
> ...


 
  
 "Buy a DAP, get a car free" haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a more serious note, do give us your impressions if you decide to buy one! This seems very interesting. A potential (strong) competitor for Fiio X1 and xDuoo x3.


----------



## AncientWords

nel-17 said:


> So all IEMs from Xiaomi are designed by 1more?



They are, and it's no secret either - the 1 MORE DESIGN badging on the rubber holder is shown on the mi.com site, and is all over the packaging.


----------



## Mr Trev

twinacstacks said:


> AFAIK nel. I currently have an example of this. I bought the Xiaomi Hybrid which I actually find to be not a bad IEM. Some would argue, but all in all I've heard MUCH worse. At least it HAS a personality, some don't and THOSE end up in my drawer. An example of these types would be Moaol MP850 and the Earmax ER580, there are many more unfortunately.
> 
> Right now I am burning in the Xiomi's "FATHER", the 1MORE Hybrid which is about 3x the cost. Even in early stages of Burn in there is a night and Day difference in the SQ, The 1MORE is far more detailed and Brighter, The XIAOMI has more overall Bass impact. The construction on both are excellent, giving the Nod to the Xiaomi for being a more comfortable design to wear.
> 
> ...


 
 I gotta imagine in a case like this (and probably others) that 1MORE probably uses much higher spec parts in their own 'phones and supplies lesser drivers to their partners. Sort of like a manufacturer team vs. customer team in auto racing.


----------



## DaveLT

mr trev said:


> I gotta imagine in a case like this (and probably others) that 1MORE probably uses much higher spec parts in their own 'phones and supplies lesser drivers to their partners. Sort of like a manufacturer team vs. customer team in auto racing.


 
 I imagine it's because Xiaomi wanted a 20$ Hybrid IEM vs a 60$ IEM 1More is selling themselves. 
  
@B9Scrambler
 Have you seen this before? https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37851379101&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## jant71

I agree that Xiaomi wanted the low price in this case more than 1More wanted better for themselves. 1More will do what the customer wants better or worse than themselves. See that the Misfit Specter is a dual driver powered by 1More.
  
  
 "Misfit Specter



  

 If you’ve always thought of a way to combine your headphones with an activity tracker, the folks over at Misfit must have been listening to you. The Misfit Specter is unlike any of the wearables that they’ve made as it is both a wireless in-ear headphone and an activity tracking device fitted with the latest tracking tech to monitor your steps, various activities and even sleep if you wear them to bed as well.
  
 Physically, the Specter (not to be confused with the latest James Bond movie) looks like your standard Bluetooth headset but with a clip-on base and a cord remote with playback buttons. But the base actually contains an accelerometer and it can be clipped on to the user’s shirt while the cords for the earbud hangs straight from the ear. The base also has the battery pack which can last around 8-10 hours on just one charge.
  
 Sound quality wise, they’ve partnered with 1More, a Chinese company that produces high-end, quality headphones. However, the announcement did not include specific audio specs, so we only have their word that they were able to produce an activity tracker wireless earphones that can compete with other earphones in the market. What we know is that it is compatible with Link, Misfit’s app that can use your wearable to control smart home products like Philips Hue, Nest, plus other apps like IFTTT and Spotify.
 Misfit Specter will be available in Spring 2016, but no specific month or date yet. It will cost you less than $200, but again, no specifics yet."


----------



## nel-17

mr trev said:


> I gotta imagine in a case like this (and probably others) that 1MORE probably uses much higher spec parts in their own 'phones and supplies lesser drivers to their partners. Sort of like a manufacturer team vs. customer team in auto racing.


 
 I imagine they reach two different markets, Xiaomi faces the customer who listen music on mobile phones since they are mainly a mobile phone&telecommunication company in China. But 1more faces the pure music lover. That's why Xiaomi's IEM more bassy.


----------



## SmOgER

twinacstacks said:


> AFAIK nel. I currently have an example of this. I bought the Xiaomi Hybrid which I actually find to be not a bad IEM. Some would argue, but all in all I've heard MUCH worse. At least it HAS a personality, some don't and THOSE end up in my drawer. An example of these types would be Moaol MP850 and the Earmax ER580, there are many more unfortunately.
> 
> Right now I am burning in the Xiomi's "FATHER", the 1MORE Hybrid which is about 3x the cost. Even in early stages of Burn in there is a night and Day difference in the SQ, The 1MORE is far more detailed and Brighter, The XIAOMI has more overall Bass impact. The construction on both are excellent, giving the Nod to the Xiaomi for being a more comfortable design to wear.
> 
> ...




And what makes you think that it's not about tuning? I mean, they are all pretty much from the same materials and cost similarly to make (not talking about super high-end), so why not just have a couple of main supplies for cost reduction. What's the point of specifically producing "crappy" drivers?

The reason I thought about this, is because recently I bought Pioneers SE-MJ561BT. These are most definitely supplied by chinese OEM (there are many chinese rebrands of the same exact design).
Now the drivers actually turned out to be MUCH more capable than they appear. They come from factory with noticeable emphasis on mids (my guess is they didn't bother to tune them at all, I mean, these are certainly not intended for hardcore audiophiles seeking neutral "boring" sound, so why mids then in a closed-type heapdhones?). But after several days of playing with poweramp 10 band EQ and tone adjustments I genuinely am really impressed about how well they can handle bass / midbass while at the same time retaining great deal of details in mids and still reproducing smooth highs. 

When you have a song that starts with bass alone, the way it hits you you start to think that mids will surely be gone in the background. But then all of the sudden they come IN FRONT of bass resulting in a nice soundstage and really engaging (but not colored/forced) sound. In comparison, JVC S500 (albeit still sounding very nice) on some tracks can somewhat blend the details into the frequencies it prefers, while with tweaked Pioneers you can hear those details in different songs having more identity and differentiation as well as the wider soundstage they give. And the reason there is not much hype about Pioneers (unlike JVCs), is because the JVCs are already tuned to the point where anything more and their drivers will start to become the limiting factor, while the Pioneers are exact opposite having way too much hidden potential in them. h34r:


----------



## TwinACStacks

smoger said:


> And what makes you think that it's not about tuning? I mean, they are all pretty much from the same materials and cost similarly to make (not talking about super high-end), so why not just have a couple of main supplies for cost reduction. What's the point of specifically producing "crappy" drivers?
> 
> The reason I thought about this, recently I bought Pioneers SE-MJ561BT. These are most definitely supplied by chinese OEM (there are many chinese rebrands of the same exact design).
> Now the drivers actually turned out to be MUCH more capable than they appear. They come from factory with noticeable emphasis on mids (my guess is they didn't bother to tune them at all, I mean, these are certainly not intended for hardcore audiophiles seeking neutral "boring" sound, so why mids then?). But after several days of playing with EQ I genuinely am impressed of how well they can handle bass / midbass while at the same time retaining great deal of details in mids and still reproducing smooth highs.
> ...




I would have to ask how many different ways there are to tune a very small cylindrical, kidney bean shaped or round chamber small enough to fit in an ear and how much effect the tuning and material that chamber is made of ACTUALLY effects the overall SQ. I suspect the quality of the components and maybe an internal cross over has a much greater impact.

Just guessing.

 TWIN


----------



## SmOgER

I'am talking about headphones, not IEMs here though  

For on-ears / over-ears there MANY ways of tuning them. Let alone the more advanced methods, even different pads or vents in cups can have BIG impact on FR. You can have 2 massively different sounding headphones that use same sets of drivers, just differently tuned in various ways.


----------



## TwinACStacks

smoger said:


> I'am talking about headphones, not IEMs here though
> 
> For on-ears / over-ears there MANY ways of tuning them. Let alone the more advanced methods, even different pads or vents in cups can have BIG impact on FR. You can have 2 massively different sounding headphones that use same sets of drivers, just differently tuned in various ways.




Oh. 

Nvermind.....

 TWIN


----------



## SmOgER

Yeah but come to think about it, actually what I said probably applies to the IEMs to some extent as well. Those are still affected by earpieces, vents and things alike.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

This thread is a MONSTER.  Regardless I've tried reading as much as I can.  Still I have a question.  Owning a couple of very nice dynamic IEMs (Vsonic VSD3s and Trinity Audio Techne) and wanting to experience an excellent hybrid without breaking the bank, what to choose....?   (Also have rather small canals so large nozzles are a "no go.")    These two have hit my radar.  Any others to look at?  And which is preferred?  THX!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-SK-DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Dural-Unit-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-In-ear/519064_32511074373.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> This thread is a MONSTER.  Regardless I've tried reading as much as I can.  Still I have a question.  Owning a couple of very nice dynamic IEMs (Vsonic VSD3s and Trinity Audio Techne) and wanting to experience an excellent hybrid without breaking the bank, what to choose....?   (Also have rather small canals so large nozzles are a "no go.")    These two have hit my radar.  Any others to look at?  And which is preferred?  THX!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-SK-DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Dural-Unit-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-In-ear/519064_32511074373.html




 I will let you know, I have both of these arriving on Tursday.

. TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> I will let you know, I have both of these arriving on Tursday.
> 
> . TWIN


 
 Thanks   !  Much appreciated!


----------



## leggy

A question to Twin and Lurk,

Today I received the 10mm I.valux from Amazon but it came inside a hard pouch, no carton box or other plastic packaging. Is this how yours came?


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> I will let you know, I have both of these arriving on Tursday.
> 
> . TWIN




Dang you Twin, always two steps (weeks in this case) ahead of me. My UE Customs and AG R8's should be here in the next 10-12 days


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Dang you Twin, always two steps (weeks in this case) ahead of me. My UE Customs and AG R8's should be here in the next 10-12 days




Shoot Podster by then my iIcons, HCK A2 and xduoo x3 should be here

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

leggy said:


> A question to Twin and Lurk,
> 
> Today I received the 10mm I.valux from Amazon but it came inside a hard pouch, no carton box or other plastic packaging. Is this how yours came?




Same way mine came. At least they are consistant.

 TWIN


----------



## GhettoBlaster

Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


----------



## Lurk650

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?




Bettes
Puros
Tenore 

Haven't received VJJB K4 yet


----------



## leggy

^ +1


----------



## 1clearhead

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 

 1. Pioneer SEC-CL100 (11mm Dynamic)
 - Extreme end to end brilliance
  
 2. Joyroom JR-E107 (6mm Micro-drivers)
 - Incredible bass and micro-detailed highs and well done clear vocals
  
 3. Remax RM-600M (Dual balanced armature)
 - Better than Final Audio Design Heaven lV and can compete with Final Audio Design Heaven Vl
  
  
 These are my personal favorite sub $60


----------



## leobigfield

1clearhead said:


> *1. Pioneer SEC-CL100 (11mm Dynamic)*
> *- Extreme end to end brilliance*
> 
> 2. Joyroom JR-E107 (6mm Micro-drivers)
> ...


 
  
 Googled the pioneer... They look just like a  Gr07 / GR06 / AN16 in different color


----------



## osiris1

1clearhead said:


> 1. Pioneer SEC-CL100 (11mm Dynamic)
> - Extreme end to end brilliance
> 
> 2. Joyroom JR-E107 (6mm Micro-drivers)
> ...


 
  
 I presume you mean the Heaven IV and VI... are there any reviews? I tried looking but didn't turn up much on them.


----------



## 1clearhead

leobigfield said:


> Googled the pioneer... They look just like a  Gr07 / GR06 / AN16 in different color


 
  
 Looks like them, but the signature's a little different. I prefer them over the GR07 on SQ.
 Only one other person I see that owns them is *Charliemotta. *


----------



## encoreAC

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 
  
 The Ostry KC06A are amazing. These would definitely my pick.


----------



## Sachirue

So for someone with $20 and can buy from Gearbest only, preferring a balanced soundstage (not bassy, but EQ-able to have good bass), which IEM would you guys recommend?


----------



## 1clearhead

osiris1 said:


> I presume you mean the Heaven IV and VI... are there any reviews? I tried looking but didn't turn up much on them.


 
  
 Yes, definitely meant to add "Heaven" lV and Vl.


----------



## encoreAC

osiris1 said:


> I presume you mean the Heaven IV and VI... are there any reviews? I tried looking but didn't turn up much on them.


 
 I have the Heaven VI, I don't like them that much.


----------



## 1clearhead

osiris1 said:


> I presume you mean the Heaven IV and VI... are there any reviews? I tried looking but didn't turn up much on them.


 

 Do you mean reviews of the Heaven lV and Vl, or on the RM-600M?
  
 The RM-660M are fairly new, but there are reviews on the Heaven lV and Vl, even on the head-fi.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/674105/review-final-audio-design-heaven-vi


----------



## peter123

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?




Havi B3 Pro1
**** UE
RHA S500


----------



## 1clearhead

I'll be posting personal picks this week about the Joyroom JR-E107.
  
 Enjoy some picks from JD and taobao.....
  



  
 So far, over 50 hours burning and they are epic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.8Ujbyr&id=524891050613&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
http://item.jd.com/10093668222.html


----------



## osiris1

1clearhead said:


> Do you mean reviews of the Heaven lV and Vl, or on the RM-600M?
> 
> The RM-660M are fairly new, but there are reviews on the Heaven lV and Vl, even on the head-fi.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/674105/review-final-audio-design-heaven-vi


 
 i meant the Remax... the Heaven series is famous enough


----------



## DaveLT

Anyone have the earmax ER580? Care to chime in on how it sounds?
Or the 610
Kinera BD05 http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=525457247205&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
Anyone has the **** k3003?


----------



## HiFiChris

davelt said:


> Anyone have the earmax ER580? Care to chime in on how it sounds?
> Or the 610


 

 580: http://www.head-fi.org/products/earmax-er580/reviews/14846
  
 really good value for the money, can compete with the Logitech UE600

  
  
 610: http://www.head-fi.org/products/earmax-er610/reviews/14845
  
 imho not as bad as many here said, though nothing I'd really recommend for music


----------



## BurntToast12

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 
 -Havi B3 Pro 1
  
 -DBE Acoustics PR30 REV III
  
 -Basic IE300


----------



## goodluck4u

My best 3 is hard to choose. 



sachirue said:


> So for someone with $20 and can buy from Gearbest only, preferring a balanced soundstage (not bassy, but EQ-able to have good bass), which IEM would you guys recommend?




Tennmak dulcimer: I bought a balk package from tennmak of alipress. This iem sound very smooth and well balanced after 3.5days to spend to burn in mine. I guess the dulcimer is one of the best iems around $20. In Gearbest it sells $16.99. 

The early dulcimer sounds buss-weigh and rough.


----------



## SmOgER

Anyone care to try these out? 
http://www.gearbest.com/cables-adapter/pp_72906.html

I'am curious about that EQ button 

EDIT: Oh it's just the usual Rock, Jazz etc.. So it's probably crap.


----------



## dwayniac

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 
 Auglamour R1S. Comes closest to my beloved Yamaha EPH-100. 
  
 KZ ED10. EQ the treble down a bit and I think it's a great IEM with bass heavy music.
  
 KZ DT5. The only IEM I use with my smartphone. The Harmon\Kardon Clar-Fi feature on my smartphone makes it sound like the ED10.


----------



## DaveLT

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 
 KZ ED3 S3
 **** UE and ... that's it.


----------



## robvagyok

my Top3 under $60 so far:
 - Havi B3 Pro1
 - Auglamour R1S
 - Astrotec AX35
 runner up: KZ HDS1
  
 question: is the Remax RM-600M a double BA or a single BA?


----------



## Inszy

Look like a single BA.
  
 Top 3 under $60:
 - Macaw GT100s
 - ADV.Sound M4
 - ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

1. Puro IEM500      Listening
 2. Bette 10mm Hybrid       Listening
 3. Carot One Titta        Studio/ Critical Listening
  
 So Far. The Year is young.
  
 New Possibility:  Vjjb K4          Listening
  
 I like it quite a bit.
  








 TWIN


----------



## stilleh

Top 3 sub $60 of the ones I own would be;
  
 Havi B3 Pro1
 VE Monks
 Rock Zircon


----------



## TwinACStacks

davelt said:


> Anyone have the earmax ER580? Care to chime in on how it sounds?
> Or the 610
> Kinera BD05 http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=525457247205&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
> Anyone has the **** k3003?


 





 Go ahead Dave get the Earmax ER610. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was warned ONLY after I had all ready purchased it and it was on it's way. It's the only earphone I've ever taken a Hammer to. It was SO BAD it had to die. I can see an application for this as a Hearing aid but other than that *NO*. Too Bad,  the Build was Stellar it took at least 6 Hard Hits with a 32 oz. framing hammer on my cement front porch to kill them.
  
 The 580 isn't Bad, but it isn't GOOD either, it's just well..... Meh. No personality, very Generic sounding.
  
 Don't know about The Kineras, The **** K3003 BLACK LINE is highly regarded by more than a Couple members here, I think both Clearhead and Yangian swear by it, if I'm not mistaken. I've had my finger on the Buy it now button several times and Chickened out from conflicting reviews on the internet.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

Someone should make a review-video where Earmax ER610 is being killed by sledgehammer, in slow-motion


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> Someone should make a review-video where Earmax ER610 is being killed by sledgehammer, in slow-motion


 





 Several Times.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> 1. Puro IEM500      Listening
> 2. Bette 10mm Hybrid       Listening
> 3. Carot One Titta        Studio/ Critical Listening
> 
> ...


 
 I'm waiting for the Two Titta Carot..


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> I'm waiting for the Two Titta Carot..


 





 WHAT?  *SUPER TITTAS* aren't good enough Charlie?
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

Top 3 going into 2016 eh?

1. VE Monk
2. JVC FXH30
3. Remax RM-720i or Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## Skullophile

Looks like Hisoundfi has the Easy UE Triple Knowles Driver Universal and rates them way high on his list.
What u sayin about them bruvnor?
P.S. I love my Titta's.


----------



## CoiL

Any info on these? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-BGVP-YSP04-Titanium-Crystal-Coating-Composite-Unit-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Dynamic-Unit-Bass-In/32588973612.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.61.WvIDQM&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_1_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_6148


----------



## Charliemotta

skullophile said:


> Looks like Hisoundfi has the Easy UE Triple Knowles Driver Universal and rates them way high on his list.
> What u sayin about them bruvnor?
> P.S. I love my Titta's.


 
 I thought you were a dude.


----------



## raybone0566

twinacstacks said:


> I will let you know, I have both of these arriving on Tursday.
> 
> . TWIN


Twin, still at it huh? I've been working on my desktop rig so I've been away for a bit. What's hot and reasonably priced? Looking for another daily work phone


----------



## Podster

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 

 Havi B3 Pro 1
  
 Trinity Techne
  
 **** UE
  
 Honorable Mention: KZ ED9


----------



## SWLIU

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 
 1) Puro IEM500
 2) Bette 10mm Hybrid
 3) First Harmonic ieb6
  
 Honorable mention: JVC FXH30, Forte Classic Soprano, KZ HDS1
  
 EDIT: for asian brands specific
 1) Bette 10 mm Hybrid
 2) JVC FXH30
 3) KZ HDS1
  
 Honorable mention: KZ ED10, KZ ED3 Youth


----------



## TwinACStacks

raybone0566 said:


> Twin, still at it huh? I've been working on my desktop rig so I've been away for a bit. What's hot and reasonably priced? Looking for another daily work phone




 That is an easy one. Now that they are starting to catch on, I.Valux Bette 10mm all metal hybrid. They are going back up. Daily wearer? You could run them over with your car.

Oh, and get some auvio tips for them.

 TWIN


----------



## DarkZenith

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 

 1. Letv All-metal (a true giant killer but not very confortable : they are rather big)
 2. Zero Audio Carbo Tenore (the "reference" ones)
 3. Havi B3 Pro I or VJJB K4 for a warmer sound
  
 And happy new year to you, guys.


----------



## 1clearhead

osiris1 said:


> i meant the Remax... the Heaven series is famous enough


 
  
 I took a leap-and-bound chance on the RM-600M after reading Chinese and Japanese reviews that these are in the level of the Final Audio Design Heaven Vl. After receiving the RM-600M, I took them to a local headphone shop near my job and swapped between the RM-600M and the Heaven Vl and I agreed!.....the reviewers were spot-on!  


davelt said:


> Anyone have the earmax ER580? Care to chime in on how it sounds?
> Or the 610
> Kinera BD05 http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=525457247205&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail
> Anyone has the **** k3003?


 
  
 DON'T DO IT! Step away from the ER610's! *TWIN* hammered them to death! Many of us fell victim to hearing-aid sounding armatures.
  
 I'm still trying to determine if they're worth saving for the outer housing. I might swap the BA's for a micro-driver.


----------



## DaveLT

twinacstacks said:


> Go ahead Dave get the Earmax ER610.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Welp. I'm really thinking of the K3003. Just to confirm the K3003 they have is the one with a BA right?


1clearhead said:


> I took a leap-and-bound chance on the RM-600M after I reading Chinese and Japanese reviews that these are in the level of the Final Audio Design Heaven Vl. After receiving the RM-600M, I took them to a local headphone shop near my job and swapped between the RM-600M and the Heaven Vl and I agreed!.....the reviewers were spot-on!
> 
> DON'T DO IT! Step away from the ER610's! *TWIN* hammered them to death! Many of us fell victim to hearing-aid sounding armatures.
> 
> I'm still trying to determine if they're worth saving for the outer housing. I might swap the BA's for a micro-driver.


 
 Lol!


----------



## 1clearhead

davelt said:


> Welp. I'm really thinking of the K3003. Just to confirm the K3003 they have is the one with a BA right?
> Lol!


 

 Yup! Got them since 2 years now....and still going strong!
  
 Here are the inner works.....
  

  
 1 Dynamic + Dual (2) balanced Armature = 3 in each housing


----------



## DaveLT

1clearhead said:


> Yup! Got them since 2 years now....and still going strong!
> 
> Here are the inner works.....
> 
> ...


 
 Knowing how bad I am at chinese I have absolutely no idea haha.
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45198639140
 What does the cheaper option mean?


----------



## 1clearhead

davelt said:


> Knowing how bad I am at chinese I have absolutely no idea haha.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45198639140
> What does the cheaper option mean?


 
  
 I can't make out what he means, but I would stick to the original purchase. That might be a start-up bid, or just accessories package. Go for the original purchase to be safe.
  
 You might also want to look into the *Joyroom JR-E107* and the *KZ-S4*.
  
 .....I'll get my KZ-S4 by next week.


----------



## raps

Just wanted to throw a Q. Which do you think is best wireless headphones jabra Reevo or AKG y50BT as I mainly use them. In the gym


----------



## Waqar

Hi guys, I have been out of the loop for a year now so I am wondering what are youre favourite sub 150$ iem? This tread is soo big its hard too catch UP for a years reading thanks


----------



## leobigfield

Anyone here can give me some tips on where to buy some good quality cheap interconnects? Like P2-RCA, P2-P2, etc..
  
 Thanks!


----------



## jared basshead

1clearhead said:


> Yup! Got them since 2 years now....and still going strong!
> 
> Here are the inner works.....
> 
> ...




I find that hard to believe, dynamic transducer can be cheap but a dual arm like that ( twfk for this price is just not possible) is expensive. I'll be getting a pair, ****, and when it dies I'll crack open it up out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## Radog

Looking at three future purchases, ANy feedback on quality of these units.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html
 Option:*3: 3BA : Knowles 31116 or 30265 +29689(Composite Unit)*
 or
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/32574853976.html
  or
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-SK-DIY-Go-Pro-K3003-Ring-Iron-Dural-Unit-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-In-ear/32511074373.html


----------



## 1clearhead

jared basshead said:


> *I find that hard to believe, dynamic transducer can be cheap but a dual arm like that ( twfk for this price is just not possible) is expensive.* I'll be getting a pair, ****, and when it dies I'll crack open it up out of morbid curiosity.


 

 Definitely, that's what they have! I opened mine up nearly 2 years ago just to check the inner workings myself and glued them back in place. It's incredible how much money you can save.
  
 These are the real deal.


----------



## stilleh

waqar said:


> Hi guys, I have been out of the loop for a year now so I am wondering what are youre favourite sub 150$ iem? This tread is soo big its hard too catch UP for a years reading thanks


 
 Pai Audio MR3
 Ve Zen


----------



## Reylaw

@Stilleh,
  
 I have the MR3. May I know your source and the tips you're using?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Bob A (SD)

leobigfield said:


> Anyone here can give me some tips on where to buy some good quality cheap interconnects? Like P2-RCA, P2-P2, etc..


 
 Monoprice.
  
 But your question really belongs in a different subforum.


----------



## goodluck4u

ghettoblaster said:


> Anyone want to list off their top 3 (sub $60) iem's going into 2016?


 
  
 My best 3 now:
 Yokozuna-class: Dulcimer, **** UE, AG-R8
  
 Ozeki-class: KZ ED9 and VJJB K1 and K4.


----------



## Waqar

stilleh said:


> Pai Audio MR3
> Ve Zen



The Pai Audio MR3 looks good, have too look closer at that one.


----------



## jared basshead

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, that's what they have! I opened mine up nearly 2 years ago just to check the inner workings myself and glued them back in place. It's incredible how much money you can save.
> 
> These are the real deal.




Wow, 

Hard to believe I mean how?? Unless they are manufacturing their own BAs. Anyway do you have any pic of insides of so would you please post? 

There are lots of **** sellers and your seller is legit would be helpful if you can link me to the seller, gonna buy one asap. 

Thanks a lot

Edit: I see got some good phones, I was wondering which two of them you like most?


----------



## TwinACStacks

radog said:


> Looking at three future purchases, ANy feedback on quality of these units.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html
> Option:*3: 3BA : Knowles 31116 or 30265 +29689(Composite Unit)*
> ...


 





 Let You Know  fairly soon, I have the Easy UE Dynamic+Ba (if it's good it follows the 3BA should be decent), and the Go Pros coming Today, and the HCK A2 supposed to be coming Tues. 19th.
  
 I think HisoundFi has the 3BA Easy's BTW. You may want to hit him up.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

jared basshead said:


> Wow,
> 
> Hard to believe I mean how?? Unless they are manufacturing their own BAs. Anyway do you have any pic of insides of so would you please post?
> 
> ...


 
 It's a DTEC BA.


----------



## TwinACStacks

davelt said:


> It's a DTEC BA.




 Dave, how's the Dtec compare to the knowles assuming both have the same frequency ranges.
 TWIN


----------



## sososerious

twinacstacks said:


> Dave, how's the Dtec compare to the knowles assuming both have the same frequency ranges.
> TWIN




It's a Knowles Dtec, twin full range I believe with no crossover? Might be wrong!


----------



## robvagyok

twinacstacks said:


> Dave, how's the Dtec compare to the knowles assuming both have the same frequency ranges.
> TWIN


 
http://www.knowles.com/eng/Products/Receivers-and-speakers/Radio-communications/DTEC-series-balanced-armature-speakers#


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Dave, how's the Dtec compare to the knowles assuming both have the same frequency ranges.
> TWIN


 

 I've decided I just can't keep up with you Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since your asking Dave a question I have one for him as well!
  
 Dave, what is/was the difference in the ZS1 and the ZN1 Mini that you let go? THX


----------



## DaveLT

twinacstacks said:


> Dave, how's the Dtec compare to the knowles assuming both have the same frequency ranges.
> TWIN


 
 The god awful ER610 actually has a DTEC but it has a hearing aid DTEC so ... But anyway, hearing aid BAs were what the first BA IEMs were made from.
 DTEC is a double BA with a internal crossover if proper has a lower FR BA for it's low side.
  
 BTW, DTEC are from Knowles.
  


sososerious said:


> It's a Knowles Dtec, twin full range I believe with no crossover? Might be wrong!


 Depends. It will have a crossover but it depends on their application. Of course, hearing aid BAs are enormously cheap.

  


podster said:


> I've decided I just can't keep up with you Twin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Both are far too bassy, the ZN1 Mini not so much. The ZN1 Mini is like a ED3 with moar bass. The ZS1's bass just clouds the rest of the spectrum and although it has forward mids the treble is really in the horizon.


----------



## sososerious

I thought the theory behind the dtec was both drivers were matched in frequency response (no x-over) but delivered less distortion due to the increased air moved by two armatures?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx for Clearing that up. I didn't know there were various models of Knowles drivers. Now I got to go consult www.mouser.com to see what the various configurations are.
  
 Just out of curiousity.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

sososerious said:


> I thought the theory behind the dtec was both drivers were matched in frequency response (no x-over) but delivered less distortion due to the increased air moved by two armatures?


 
 As far as I know, the knowles have a crossover. Can't imagine you can find 2 exact perfect BAs for low and high unless you have a really enormous manufacturing line besides it makes it cheaper using 2 already designed BAs. Without a crossover imagine the incoherency. Gosh.


twinacstacks said:


> Thanx for Clearing that up. I didn't know there were various models of Knowles drivers. Now I got to go consult www.mouser.com to see what the various configurations are.
> 
> Just out of curiousity.
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like both DTECs are for Hi Fi applications. The ER610 must have a really crappy BA then.


----------



## sososerious

davelt said:


> As far as I know, the knowles have a crossover.




Maybe someone more in the know can confirm as I can't confirm it anywhere (only on mobile at the moment)?

Some info from what I consider the CIEM Bible (imho), great when reading up on drivers and applications...

DTEC Series
The DTEC Series combines two TEC speaker elements with a single round port. Case size is equivalent to BK/EF. DTEC provides increased output and reduced vibration compared to a single speaker.
Dual elements with single sound port
More output than BK in equal package size
Reduced vibration compared to BK
Improved frequency response compared to BK
Dimensions: 7.87 x 4.09 x 5.23 (mm)
Depending on model: Sensitivity 123dB; Impedance@500Hz - [22 - 35 ohms]; 142dB SPL max output
The DTEC is definitely smoother, a fact I hadn't caught on to immediately and one for which I have to be grateful to my collaborators here. Boasting 113 dB at 100 Hz, this one holds steady all the way up to 500 Hz before it makes a reasonable climb to its first peak (123 Hz at 1 kHz). This one has five good peaks between 1 kHz and about 6 kHz, along with a weaker one of almost 90 dB at 7 kHz, along with 85 dB delivery at 10 kHz. You really can't go wrong with something that strong. Overall, it's a remarkably stable and relatively flat performance.
Arent DTEC for mids & TWFK for high?
Not necessarily... they're just best at those frequencies. The JH16 uses two DTEC variants for its four bass drivers.
DTEC has almost 115dB bass response complied with TWFK you could have +10dB bass over 1kHz which would be even bassy to hear.
Oh btw, dtec + 1000ohm filter + 75 ohm resistor sounds pretty good, especially in terms of imaging, bass might be weak for some people but me finds it enough. Lowering filter's value might bring some more transparency but beware of the spikes.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jU37oWefx2dGS8dWw5TVkugEtwJh_bh3fuUBNe2HrQg/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## DaveLT

Hmm ... I bought a Doboly Q18 and was rather impressed by it. What you could get for just 2$ blew my mind.
 https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=525947254765&rn=3f2290213823bda0800471fe57f79349&abbucket=7&skuId=3130687911200
  
 Now there's this ... Hmm ...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

davelt said:


> Hmm ... I bought a Doboly Q18 and was rather impressed by it. What you could get for just 2$ blew my mind.
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=525947254765&rn=3f2290213823bda0800471fe57f79349&abbucket=7&skuId=3130687911200
> 
> Now there's this ... Hmm ...




Jeebus, if you just looked at the ad copy you'd think these sell for $999 or something.


----------



## aaDee

davelt said:


> Hmm ... I bought a Doboly Q18 and was rather impressed by it. What you could get for just 2$ blew my mind.
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=525947254765&rn=3f2290213823bda0800471fe57f79349&abbucket=7&skuId=3130687911200
> 
> Now there's this ... Hmm ...


 
 I cant read Chinese but what I saw there was HD 1080P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













. Now sound has pixels too?


----------



## MuZo2

davelt said:


> As far as I know, the knowles have a crossover. Can't imagine you can find 2 exact perfect BAs for low and high unless you have a really enormous manufacturing line besides it makes it cheaper using 2 already designed BAs. Without a crossover imagine the incoherency. Gosh.
> Looks like both DTECs are for Hi Fi applications. The ER610 must have a really crappy BA then.


 

 Knowles has range of drivers some for hearing aids and some dedicated for music. Some single drivers and some double.
 Double drivers can be identical or with crossover.
 You can find more information here.


----------



## stilleh

reylaw said:


> @Stilleh,
> 
> I have the MR3. May I know your source and the tips you're using?
> 
> Thanks!




Fiio X5 gen1 + Oppo ha-2 as source and using either Havi silicone tips with wide bore or KZ blue swirl tips. I think the MR3 are pretty amazing tbh.

Oh and I have an upgraded Baldur mkII silver cable too for them.


----------



## Whataudiophile

twinacstacks said:


> 1. Puro IEM500      Listening
> 2. Bette 10mm Hybrid       Listening
> 3. Carot One Titta        Studio/ Critical Listening
> 
> ...


 
 Twin,if you have already reviewed Bette 10 mm Hybrid in detail,could you give me the link? I am thinking of giving it a shot as you compared it with Dunu dn-2000.


----------



## vegetaleb

What about the Mpow?
 I saw tons of them on amazon and all under 20$, I don't trust reviews up there as most of them are paid, so what do you think? Total crap or good deal?
 Like these: http://www.amazon.fr/Mpow-intra-auriculaires-Oreillette-Suppression-Smartphone/dp/B01853S0QY/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1452647536&sr=1-2&keywords=casque+bluetooth


----------



## 1clearhead

jared basshead said:


> Wow,
> 
> Hard to believe I mean how?? Unless they are manufacturing their own BAs. Anyway do you have any pic of insides of so would you please post?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can't post the inside, or at least I can't open them now. I reglued them awhile back. I'll be literally destroying them if I try to open them again.
  
 Here are the ones I have when he used to sell them in black......
  
 Back then, his company was known as *FeelAudio* and just a little over a year ago he changed it to ******. His company is still going strong!
  

  
 He also used to sell them with a crossover point to create more bass, which I personally didn't care for. So, I bought the balanced version.
  

  
 Finally, today he only sells the balanced version (*without the crossover* on the picture above), which is exactly the one I have. Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ps. Right now I'm enjoying my Pioneer SEC-CL100.....and especially the surprise purchase of my JOYROOM JR-E107! I can not stop saying how the JR-E107's are EPIC for me!


----------



## jared basshead

1clearhead said:


> I can't post the inside, or at least I can't open them now. I reglued them awhile back. I'll be literally distroying them if I try to open them again.
> 
> Here are the ones I have when he used to sell them in black......
> 
> ...




Thanks 

So which one would you say has most detail output. I'm looking for something that's quick and on your face style.


----------



## DaveLT

I'll wind up buying the **** dt2 I guess. Still want a hybrid because I've been left sour in the mouth after the xiaomi.

Considering the joy room and the tingo fl800 I suppose. Sold off many KZs 
On the other hand I don't really like the vjjb k4. Cable feels like every other cheap China iem but at least it ain't as flimsy as entry level sennheisers


----------



## 1clearhead

jared basshead said:


> Thanks
> 
> So which one would you say has *most detail* output. I'm looking for something that's *quick* and on your face style.


 

 Both the CL100 or the JR-E107's are good!
  
*CL100:* These have a nice ambient sound signature to them. Great tuned bass, luscious mids, great soundstage and sweet textured and detailed highs. These drive louder than the GR07's, they are very efficient. I paid 399 RMB ($60 dollars) for them.
  
 Pros: Almost everything about them including a great and rich soundstage, can "tip-roll"
 Cons: Some people might not like this typical style (doesn't bother me a bit)
  
  
*JR-E107:* These have a quick, but really nice deep bass response (fast: probably since they're micro-drivers, 6 mm) and incredible micro-details on top, big soundstage and clear mids. They are very efficient, but will set you back 3 db's when compared to the CL100. I paid 65 RMB ($9 dollars) for them.
  
 Pros: Efficient for micro-drivers, big in sound stage, can "tip-roll"
 Cons: Has a little bit of micro-static sound off the wires. Solution: shirt-clip really helps 100%. Tips can fall off. Solution: need to be aware and be more conscious.
  
  
*Final analysis:*
  
 If you're going to go with upper details and quick low bass response (but less ambient), choose *JR-E107*
  
 If you're going to go with overall details, with full-range and ambient, choose *CL100*


----------



## Hisoundfi

Alpha & Delta fellas:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-ad01/reviews/14996


----------



## 1clearhead

For those interested, I want to show some of my Micro-fun IEM's straight from my office.....
  
*Joyroom JR-E107* (6mm micro-driver) in Silver, and *Remax RM600-M* (dual balanced armatures) in Black.
  




  
 Notice how the JR-E107's are slightly smaller than the RM600-M. They are super small, but BIG in SQ.


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> For those interested, I want to show some of my Micro-fun IEM's straight from my office.....
> 
> *Joyroom JR-E107* (6mm micro-driver) in Silver, and *Remax RM600-M* (dual balanced armatures) in Black.
> 
> ...


 
 Can you post the links please?  Thanks...


----------



## 1clearhead

charliemotta said:


> Can you post the links please?  Thanks...


 

 Getting out of work now.....I'll check for any available new links tonight in China.


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post the links please?  Thanks...
> ...


 





    ♫


----------



## anticute

I've got the JR-E107's and the RM600-M on the way, together with Tingo FL800, Vsonic VC02 and a "DIY" that shall not be named. It's going to be interesting when they start dropping in!


----------



## joamlt22

@B9Scrambler more new microdrivers coming out
  
 Check this out! 
 Brainwavz Omega IEM noise isolating earphones.
  

  
  
  
 http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/omega-iem-noise-isolating-earphones-with-microphone-remote


----------



## vegetaleb

Anyone tried these Remax S2 BT??


----------



## anticute

vegetaleb said:


> Anyone tried these Remax S2 BT??


 

 I'm looking into getting some sort of bluetooth headset to use while I do my cardio, but haven't really found any that seems good (and cheap) enough. If you get them, I'd be very interested in hearing your opinions


----------



## B9Scrambler

joamlt22 said:


> @B9Scrambler more new microdrivers coming out
> 
> Check this out!
> Brainwavz Omega IEM noise isolating earphones.
> ...


 
  
 And on this day all was right in the world; Brainwavz Omega, Remax 720i, KZ HSD series, JVC FXH series, etc. etc.


----------



## robervaul

2016 promises.
 The hybrid's year.

  

  

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Go-Pro-A2-Balanced-Armature-with-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-IE800-Dynamic/519064_32595468454.html


----------



## MuZo2

robervaul said:


> 2016 promises.
> The hybrid's year.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 IE800 is not bass driver & I dont see graphs for above but just Dunu


----------



## Whataudiophile

twinacstacks said:


> Hey, I just ordered the XDuoo X3 from bigbargainonline (Penon) on Ebay. I hope this is as good as people are saying. Apparently the 1612 Opamp is considerably more quiet than the 1642 found in the Fiio X3ii according to Texas Instrument Specs.
> 
> Anyone have Both? and do they have a bundling system like Fiio or do I just use the Bands that came with the E12?
> 
> ...


 
 Twin,I have Fiio X5 2n generation player and I am thinking of buying XDuoo X3. How is the SQ of X3?


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> And on this day all was right in the world; Brainwavz Omega, Remax 720i, KZ HSD series, JVC FXH series, etc. etc.


 

 Ordered the 720i, the seller marked it as sent, and then, a week or so later they pm me and say it's out of stock. Annoying..
  
 Edit: I'm also getting more and more into microdrivers. Would be interesting to know how the 720i stacks up to the 600M (which is on the way).. I think I'll wait for the 600M and then decide if I'll try again for the 720i.


----------



## happ

Those look promising from the promo pictures; true three way Dynamic + BAs.
  
 I posted pictures of the DIY / **** K3003 a few months ago on this thread.  They were being promoted as 3 way but there was only one 8mm dynamic and one high frequency BA in the one I pulled apart.
 1clearhead really loves the production K3003 he got, but that was about 3 years ago when they were just hitting the market.
 Seeing how cheap these hybrid IEMs are now, makes me want to pull my other K3 pair apart to check out whats really in there; but presume they are only 2 way D + one BA.
  
 By the way, the link you posted to those new GoPro A2 is from one of the best sellers on AE.  They ship stuff out fast and have the best customer service IMO.


----------



## happ

My opinion of the xDuoo X3 SQ; on the warm side with good dynamics and lots of power.  Overall SQ is better than the Fulla or Topping.
 The X3 size is a bit funky though; 70mm L x 50mm W x 19mm H; so normal bands will probably not work with a portable player.
 Also got mine from Penon.


----------



## vegetaleb

Looks like Taotronics BT are nice as it's the only one on Amazon to be above 4 stars based on more than a hundreds reviews.
 Any true Head Fi user of these?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I just got in 3 earphones yesterday, Been Driving all night so I will be brief:
  
 Go Pros DQSM
 Easy UE CUSTOMS (dynamic+B/A)
 One PLUS ICONS
  
 Short: All Three are STELLAR, I feel like I hit the Jackpot.
 NOD Goes to the DQSM. It's everything they are saying it is, a Brighter, more refined LZ A2 The Bass is scary good.
 ICONS need decent Eartips stock are absolute Crap.
  
 These are Initial impressions only. JMHO
  
 I'm waiting on
  
 New Puro IEM100
 Letv All Metal
  
 and the BIG BOY (supposedly):
  
 HCK A2
  
  Should have all by next week, Then I have to sort my thoughts out, CIAO
  








TWIN


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

The new Auglamour R8:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUGLAMOUR-new-R8-Cable-upgraded-High-Quality-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Headset-HIFI-Headphones/32595306756.html


----------



## MuZo2

happ said:


> Those look promising from the promo pictures; true three way Dynamic + BAs.
> 
> I posted pictures of the DIY / **** K3003 a few months ago on this thread.  They were being promoted as 3 way but there was only one 8mm dynamic and one high frequency BA in the one I pulled apart.
> 1clearhead really loves the production K3003 he got, but that was about 3 years ago when they were just hitting the market.
> ...


 

 There can be one BA but it might be dual like TWFK.


----------



## MuZo2

twinacstacks said:


> I just got in 3 earphones yesterday, Been Driving all night so I will be brief:
> 
> Go Pros DSGM
> Easy UE CUSTOMS (dynamic+B/A)
> ...


 

 Pictures? Whats DSGM


----------



## TwinACStacks

muzo2 said:


> Pictures? Whats DSGM


 
 Sorry That's supposed to be DQSM. I've been driving all night time for bed. I will post pics later.
  
 here is the thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/792295/dqsm-iem-a-competitor-of-lz-a2/30#post_12248610
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

oopswrongplanet said:


> The new Auglamour R8:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUGLAMOUR-new-R8-Cable-upgraded-High-Quality-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Headset-HIFI-Headphones/32595306756.html


 

 Just waiting for mine to get here!!! I like the satin and the gunmetal finishes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ordered these and the UE Customs at the same time of course Twin has probably gotten his, put 1500 hours of burn on them and has a front page write up already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I'm messin' wit ya AC


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> Ordered the 720i, the seller marked it as sent, and then, a week or so later they pm me and say it's out of stock. Annoying..
> 
> Edit: I'm also getting more and more into microdrivers. Would be interesting to know how the 720i stacks up to the 600M (which is on the way).. I think I'll wait for the 600M and then decide if I'll try again for the 720i.




I personally love the 720i, but I think some will find them a bit dull and mid-bassy. I usually run them with some minor eq which livens things up.


----------



## 1clearhead

charliemotta said:


> ♫


 
  
 Got some links!
  
*JOYROOM JR-E107*
  
http://www.ipromarket.com/joyroom-jr-e107-in-ear-headphone-hands-free-stereo-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-samsung-htc-android-smartphone-tablets-computer-mp3.html
  
http://mastertraders.en.alibaba.com/product/60394762004-802417374/Joyroom_E107_Fashion_Stereo_Earphone_with_Mic_3_5mm_for_Mobile_Phone_Music_Sport_in_ear_Headphone_1_2m_MT_5144.html
  
http://www.meizuworld.com/joyroom-jr-e107-stereo-in-ear-earphone-with-mic.html
  
https://www.holuby.com/product/H-CA-15163B__Joyroom-E107-1-2M-Waterproof-Bluetooth-Stereo-in-ear-Hadephone-with-Mic-3-5mm-for-Mobile-Phone--Black.html
  
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Joyroom-JR-E107-1-2m-Stereo_60387072455.html?spm=a2700.7724857.29.135.14CKzY
  
*REMAX RM-600M*
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Remax-RM-600M-3-5MM-Iron-unit-In-Ear-Headsets-Music-Bass-Headphones-Pure-Metals/32392375526.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.59.x3MIw6&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_3_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6149
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/af/remax-rm%25252d600m.html?ltype=wholesale&d=y&origin=n&isViewCP=y&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160113124022&SearchText=remax+rm-600m


----------



## jared basshead

1clearhead said:


> Both the CL100 or the JR-E107's are good!
> 
> *CL100:* These have a nice ambient sound signature to them. Great tuned bass, luscious mids, great soundstage and sweet textured and detailed highs. These drive louder than the GR07's, they are very efficient. I paid 399 RMB ($60 dollars) for them.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot, going by the size I think I'll try the JR


----------



## peter123

Surely the CL100 must be a retuned GR07. Same housing and same specs, intriguing anyway......


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> I just got in 3 earphones yesterday, Been Driving all night so I will be brief:
> 
> Go Pros DQSM
> Easy UE CUSTOMS (dynamic+B/A)
> ...


 
  
 Be interested in your comparo between the DQSM, Easy UE DBA Customs, 10mm Bette hybrid,  Puro IE500, and VJJB K4 
  
 I'm not one who favors bright sibilant treble or boomy bass, so those characteristics flagged if present  in a comparo would be especially helpful.


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> Surely the CL100 must be a retuned GR07. Same housing and same specs, intriguing anyway......




I love my gr07, what is the full model nr of this iem? Any links. Takk


----------



## happ

AliExpress seller Easy Earphone also has a couple Joyroom IEMs, including model JR-E107.
 Waiting for them to arrive...for around $12, they will be giant killers if the sound anywhere near as 1clearhead describes!


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > ♫
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info.  Much appreciated!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Be interested in your comparo between the DQSM, Easy UE DBA Customs, 10mm Bette hybrid,  Puro IE500, and VJJB K4
> 
> I'm not one who favors bright sibilant treble or boomy bass, so those characteristics flagged if present  in a comparo would be especially helpful.


 





 Bob it's going to be a while yet, I want at least 50 hours on each to give a remotely fair impression. Will Post soonest.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Bob it's going to be a while yet, I want at least 50 hours on each to give a remotely fair impression. Will Post soonest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Completely understand.  Didn't mean to sound impatient   Just wanted to clarify my comparo interest from a previous post I made here.  
  
 As an aside I note some here have or had the VSD3s but aside from Podster no one else seems to have the Trinity Techne.  I really enjoy them (tend to swap between the "smooth" and "fun" filters; couldn't abide the "vivid" one).   I don't know if any that I've expressed an interest in would be a significant step up or not from these two IEMs that I'm using. 
  
 BTW I read a post of yours where you said you were older than dirt.  Bet I have you beat!  HA!


----------



## DaveLT

bob a (sd) said:


> Be interested in your comparo between the DQSM, Easy UE DBA Customs, 10mm Bette hybrid,  Puro IE500, and VJJB K4
> 
> I'm not one who favors bright sibilant treble or boomy bass, so those characteristics flagged if present  in a comparo would be especially helpful.


 
 I would say the K4 has boomy bass and it just seems so meh compared to a KZ S3. I have a K4 and it sounds pretty ordinary.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Surely the CL100 must be a retuned GR07. Same housing and same specs, intriguing anyway......


 
  
 At first, I thought they had the same housing as the GR07, but they don't.....they're the same housing as the GR06 and tuning is different from both.
  


waqar said:


> I love my gr07, what is the full model nr of this iem? Any links. Takk


 
  
 Here are some links you can check out.....
  
http://item.jd.com/1938816.html
  
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/523244145439.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.WMxJQD&id=523244145439&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
http://item.ingping.com/5564.html
  
  
 Sorry, I can't find any overseas posting, yet. Only Chinese shopping websites.


----------



## RedTwilight

Hey guys, anyone has any idea of the differences between the DD versions of these 2 versions of the UE? 
  
 **** UE : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Reduction-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32502390629.html
  
 Easy UE Custom: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32574122812.html?spm=2114.10010108.100007.9.p8SjXK
  
 I understand that the EE UE custom can be changed to a multi BA configuration.


----------



## DaveLT

redtwilight said:


> Hey guys, anyone has any idea of the differences between the DD versions of these 2 versions of the UE?
> 
> **** UE : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Reduction-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32502390629.html
> 
> ...


 
 The **** UE depending where you look can be equipped with BAs. No idea if it's a hybrid or what. (then again my chinese is bad) Wait the top option is actually a hybrid.
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=523004706983&_u=ev7mc24e01a
 There was on a sale on and i bought it for 88 yuan. 
  
 I'm not sure if it's DD or not but I don't think it is. Still, I'm loving my **** UE. Easy claims their UE sounds a million times better than the **** UE. Suspicious ... (cr0wnest spoke to the shop lol)


----------



## RedTwilight

davelt said:


> The **** UE depending where you look can be equipped with BAs. No idea if it's a hybrid or what. (then again my chinese is bad) Wait the top option is actually a hybrid.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=523004706983&_u=ev7mc24e01a
> There was on a sale on and i bought it for 88 yuan.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's DD or not but I don't think it is. Still, I'm loving my **** UE. Easy claims their UE sounds a million times better than the **** UE. Suspicious ... (cr0wnest spoke to the shop lol)


 
  
 Hm you're right, seems like it's a hybrid (since they said 圈铁). Maybe you could bring it when we meet up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 88 yuan?! Such deal man..
  
 Eh? Further down it says the driver is an 8mm dual beryllium one, whatever that means. Probably coated on both sides.


----------



## chompchomps

1clearhead said:


> Both the CL100 or the JR-E107's are good!
> 
> *CL100:* These have a nice ambient sound signature to them. Great tuned bass, luscious mids, great soundstage and sweet textured and detailed highs. These drive louder than the GR07's, they are very efficient. I paid 399 RMB ($60 dollars) for them.
> 
> ...




Have the feels for some CL100 now!


----------



## wastan

chompchomps said:


> Have the feels for some CL100 now!




Easy Earphones is listing the CL100 now for $87.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Sports-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Earhook-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Balanced-Subwoofer-Headphone-DJ/519064_32592856341.html


----------



## chompchomps

redtwilight said:


> Hm you're right, seems like it's a hybrid (since they said 圈铁). Maybe you could bring it when we meet up?
> 
> 88 yuan?! Such deal man..
> 
> Eh? Further down it says the driver is an 8mm dual beryllium one, whatever that means. Probably coated on both sides.




I thought 圈铁 means dynamic.. i didnt see anywhere on the link that mentioned hybrid.. my assumption since a dymamic driver is 圈-ish


----------



## RedTwilight

chompchomps said:


> I thought 圈铁 means dynamic.. i didnt see anywhere on the link that mentioned hybrid.. my assumption since a dymamic driver is 圈-ish


 
  
 Haha you're not wrong with the description. 圈铁 is a combination of 动圈 (DD) and 动铁 (BA). Circular metal lol.


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Looks like Taotronics BT are nice as it's the only one on Amazon to be above 4 stars based on more than a hundreds reviews.
> Any true Head Fi user of these?


 
  
  


vegetaleb said:


> What about the Mpow?
> I saw tons of them on amazon and all under 20$, I don't trust reviews up there as most of them are paid, so what do you think? Total crap or good deal?
> Like these: http://www.amazon.fr/Mpow-intra-auriculaires-Oreillette-Suppression-Smartphone/dp/B01853S0QY/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1452647536&sr=1-2&keywords=casque+bluetooth


 
  
 I wrote reviews of amazon.co.jp by the sample products.
  
 Magneto sounds V-shaped with enhanced treble.  It might be felt with a little shaggy. Its shortcoming is the short distance to connect stably by bluetooth.
 I like TT-BH07 among bluetooth earphones around 3000yen. it sounds flat or a little v-shaped and clear, well balanced.
  
 I write from my memory:
 QCY QY8 sounds flat.  
 Awei 9x0bl (x=number) series are same sounds, heavy buss without tight, match for rock,dance.   it sounds better but weaker battery than others. This series has a little problem: its L-side sound R and versa versa.  I have the series earphones from two shops and they have the same problem. It might have been solved because I reported the problem though shops. 
 Bluetooth earphones is a domain to grow up rapidly with their qualities. The domain is under hard competition as well as bluetooth portable speakers.


----------



## chompchomps

redtwilight said:


> Haha you're not wrong with the description. 圈铁 is a combination of 动圈 (DD) and 动铁 (BA). Circular metal lol.




Well thats enlightening. Taobao shopping level +1


----------



## RedTwilight

chompchomps said:


> Well thats enlightening. Taobao shopping level +1


----------



## raybone0566

davelt said:


> The **** UE depending where you look can be equipped with BAs. No idea if it's a hybrid or what. (then again my chinese is bad) Wait the top option is actually a hybrid.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=523004706983&_u=ev7mc24e01a
> There was on a sale on and i bought it for 88 yuan.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's DD or not but I don't think it is. Still, I'm loving my **** UE. Easy claims their UE sounds a million times better than the **** UE. Suspicious ... (cr0wnest spoke to the shop lol)


Got mine in mail today from easy. They sound really good. Big soundstage. Imaging is good also


----------



## DaveLT

redtwilight said:


> Hm you're right, seems like it's a hybrid (since they said 圈铁). Maybe you could bring it when we meet up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yep. Hybrid is for the 198 option. Yes definitely. I bring them everywhere anyway 
  
 No idea but wouldn't it only be coated on one side? anyway the last time i heard a beryllium iem it was awful, it's the pistons 2.1 lol. I don't really give a **** how many drivers it has. As long as it sounds brilliant I'm ok with it.
  


redtwilight said:


> Haha you're not wrong with the description. 圈铁 is a combination of 动圈 (DD) and 动铁 (BA). Circular metal lol.


 
 Quantie as it's called by xiaomi. Iron ring is the literal translation.


----------



## leobigfield

bob a (sd) said:


> Monoprice.
> 
> But your question really belongs in a different subforum.


 
  
 Well i was thinking on Chinese/Asian brand interconnects like those we can find on ALI or Ebay but was looking for some advice from someone who already bought and can recommend. And since this is what put together our DACs and AMPs, can't see why not.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

leobigfield said:


> Well i was thinking on Chinese/Asian brand interconnects like those we can find on ALI or Ebay but was looking for some advice from someone who already bought and can recommend. And since this is what put together our DACs and AMPs, can't see why not.


 

 If you're simply talking DAP to AMP interconnects, I'd opt for this in the 0.1m (4") size:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-5mm-3Pole-Mini-Stereo-Male-Gold-Jack-Plug-Audio-Headphone-Car-Aux-Cable-/281199686467?var=580244812776&hash=item4178ceb343maq_YIYSM345Zsio2PxHlow
 I've bought from this seller before and have one of these inbound as I write this 
  
 In your earlier post I thought you were asking about system RCA interconnects....


----------



## SerenaxD

Has anyone actually received the Aidu AX8 (http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AIDU-ax8-professional-mp3-hifi-music-player-screen-card-ultra-long-car/32578638234.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1452522773_19b290ae7332530b412d0b4c1f3a562e) yet? How do they stack up against the Fiio and xDuoo DAPs? 
  
 It's amazing to see how much bang for buck these Chinese companies can produce. Even though their QC is not always the best...


----------



## leobigfield

1clearhead said:


> At first, I thought they had the same housing as the GR07, but they don't.....*they're the same housing as the GR06 and tuning is different from both.*
> 
> 
> Here are some links you can check out.....
> ...


 
  
 Maybe the AN16 (GR07 Drivers in GR06 housing) success and favorable reviews made VSonic find a way to sell them again...


----------



## 1clearhead

leobigfield said:


> Maybe the AN16 (GR07 Drivers in GR06 housing) success and favorable reviews made VSonic find a way to sell them again...


 

 They do sound different from each other when comparing both......but no matter the outcome, the price drop from a major company when compared to a Chinese competitor? .....This is got to be a first!


----------



## RedTwilight

serenaxd said:


> Has anyone actually received the Aidu AX8 (http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AIDU-ax8-professional-mp3-hifi-music-player-screen-card-ultra-long-car/32578638234.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1452522773_19b290ae7332530b412d0b4c1f3a562e) yet? How do they stack up against the Fiio and xDuoo DAPs?
> 
> It's amazing to see how much bang for buck these Chinese companies can produce. Even though their QC is not always the best...


 
  
 That actually looks pretty good! Scroll wheel too which I'm a fan of. The free limo is good as well lol..


----------



## airomjosh

had a short conversation with the owner of Faith Audio and he told me the tentative release of A3 is on March. According to him, theyre definitely an upgrade to A2 in many aspects especially on the bass and high frequency departments. He also mentioned that they will have a removable cable.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> They do sound sound different from each other when comparing both......but no matter the outcome, the price drop from a major company when compared to a Chinese competitor? .....This is got to be a first!




The AN16 was not expensive so if it's a variation of it we'll still have to wait for the first.....



leobigfield said:


> Maybe the AN16 (GR07 Drivers in GR06 housing) success and favorable reviews made VSonic find a way to sell them again...




My thoughts as well....


----------



## Gonomon

What is i.valux bettes signature? Is it natural or something like V shaped? Looks like i am not going to get my **** UEs so thinking to buy i.valux if i get money refund for UEs.


----------



## Lurk650

gonomon said:


> What is i.valux bettes signature? Is it natural or something like V shaped? Looks like i am not going to get my **** UEs so thinking to buy i.valux if i get money refund for UEs.




Neutral


----------



## leggy

lurk650 said:


> Neutral


 

 For my ears it is a slight U shape


----------



## lordthienimba

Chinese: Fidue.

 Flagship IEM: Fidue A-83, a 270$ IEM that completely overpower lots of other in-ears that are over 500$. Tight, controlled, plump bass with god-like mid and good treble. I know I bought a great IEM when I listened to "I Want To Break Free" by Queen. This is the best bang for the buck middle level IEM out there. My combo atm  is AK100 mk2 + Fidue A83, no amp is required for this IEM.

 Vietnamese: Notes Audio.

 A new and rising brand in Vietnam, they have release their NT100 and NT100 mk2 in the low price category and got rave reviews in Vietnam. These pairs are for the dance music lovers with great bass and bright sound. They're developing their flagship IEM Signature AT10 and amp/DAC Micro MD100.


----------



## Fulvio

I received yesterday the HifiMAN hm-700 + re400b bundle. It came at 109$ on penon for the 16gb version.
 I really like how it looks. It's small and I like the unusual form of it.
 But I can't get over the hissing, it's just too strong. I really can't use it while studying, when i go for lower volume and quieter music.
 I tried to shut it down at >5 volume level, as it says in the manual, with no result.
 I find it really annoying that it does so even with the re400b that came in the box with it.
 I only have earphones with at most 32ohm impedance (from the little I know, the higher should be the better in this specific case).
 Is there any way to solve, or at least limit, this problem? otherwise I will be limited to outside/pure listening use, when I can go for higher volume.
 On top of that, percussions seem really harsh with Dire Strait's Brothers in Arms album, FLAC. but this might be because I tried them before burn-in.
  
 P.s. I just noticed that on the re300a that I bought along on penon, the left channel stops playing if I bend a little the 3,5mm connector. Not the best result overall for what should be a respected hifi shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 What should I do?


----------



## DaveLT

gonomon said:


> What is i.valux bettes signature? Is it natural or something like V shaped? Looks like i am not going to get my **** UEs so thinking to buy i.valux if i get money refund for UEs.


 
 The UEs are perfectly neutral. You'll probably regret not buying it


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I wouldn't call my pair of the **** UE "perfectly neutral".

That being said I probably wouldn't call any IEM that I've heard perfectly neutral..........


----------



## CoiL

davelt said:


> The UEs are perfectly neutral.


 
 Please describe us what is "perfectly neutral" for You and share some measurements from Your pair and show us Your audiogram etc.
  
 Otherwise... please stop shouting out such personal subjective opinions as "truth" (in other threads also).
  
 Not trying to pick on You, just thinking out loud...


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> I wrote reviews of amazon.co.jp by the sample products.
> 
> Magneto sounds V-shaped with enhanced treble.  It might be felt with a little shaggy. Its shortcoming is the short distance to connect stably by bluetooth.
> I like TT-BH07 among bluetooth earphones around 3000yen. it sounds flat or a little v-shaped and clear, well balanced.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
 I have the Sony SBH50 with the Hifiman RE272 plugged, the sound is pretty good for a BT 3.0 but the RE272 long cable and the SBH50's bad clip doesn't make it a good choice for sports.
 That's why I am searching for a non-costy BT for sports.
 So it looks like the Taotronics BH07 is a winner, I will listen mostly to psychedelic trance and trance as they are source of energy for sports, I hate too bassy earphones like the ones that came with the Sony SBH50, it's so bassy that it will eat from mids and treble and no soundstage at all, at least theBH07 don't have this problem right?


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks!
> I have the Sony SBH50 with the Hifiman RE272 plugged, the sound is pretty good for a BT 3.0 but the RE272 long cable and the SBH50's bad clip doesn't make it a good choice for sports.
> That's why I am searching for a non-costy BT for sports.
> So it looks like the Taotronics BH07 is a winner, I will listen mostly to psychedelic trance and trance as they are source of energy for sports, I hate too bassy earphones like the ones that came with the Sony SBH50, it's so bassy that it will eat from mids and treble and no soundstage at all, at least theBH07 don't have this problem right?


 
  
 BH07's buss doesn't eat others and the abundance is not too strong but enough to listen.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> BH07's buss doesn't eat others and the abundance is not too strong but enough to listen.


 
  
 Are they loud enough?


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Are they loud enough?


 
  
 yes I think the bass is not weak but natural or slightly enhanced.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> yes I think the bass is not weak but natural or slightly enhanced.


 
  
 Sorry I meant the overall volume


----------



## goodluck4u

T


vegetaleb said:


> Sorry I meant the overall volume


 
 Sorry. I misunderstand what you said.
 That's no problem.
 In addition, its battery life is about 5 hours. This is slightly short time from average BT earphones, about 6 hours.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> T
> Sorry. I misunderstand what you said.
> That's no problem.
> In addition, its battery life is about 5 hours. This is slightly short time from average BT earphones, about 6 hours.


 
  
 It's not a problem for me, I will use them max 5 hours at ski anyway


----------



## DaveLT

coil said:


> Please describe us what is "perfectly neutral" for You and share some measurements from Your pair and show us Your audiogram etc.
> 
> Otherwise... please stop shouting out such personal subjective opinions as "truth" (in other threads also).
> 
> Not trying to pick on You, just thinking out loud...


 
 So I'm not allowed to say what I think? Racism? Oppression? 
  
 I'm comparing to well known brand's top offerings that are *popular and known to be neutral*
*Get that right first.*


----------



## Waqar

1clearhead said:


> At first, I thought they had the same housing as the GR07, but they don't.....they're the same housing as the GR06 and tuning is different from both.
> 
> 
> Here are some links you can check out.....
> ...




Thank you for the info


----------



## Koolpep

davelt said:


> So I'm not allowed to say what I think? Racism? Oppression?
> 
> I'm comparing to well known brand's top offerings that are *popular and known to be neutral*
> *Get that right first.*


 

 Chillax. You are totally free to say what you *think*. But stating opinion as a *fact* is the issue. 
  
 Let me give you examples with this:
 Everyone who has proper working ears agrees that the **** UE is a V shaped earphone. Nobody refutes the **** UE is bass light. The general consensus is that the UE have rolled of treble.
  
 All these statements are pulled out of my nose. If you claim something is "known to be" - you better be able to back it up (frequency response graphs) otherwise people will question you for proof and that's their right to call you out if you fail to do so. This is head-fi after all.
  




  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Inszy

More neutral than ER-4p?


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I wouldn't call my pair of the **** UE "perfectly neutral".
> 
> That being said I probably wouldn't call any IEM that I've heard perfectly neutral..........


 






 peter you are correct. If you were to engineer a pair of 'phones that had a perfectly FLAT Frequency Graph they would sound like Dookie. Human hearing doesn't work that way. There's an explanation for this that I read some where but I can't remember where or I'd paste it.
  
 See when you get older, the FIRST thing to go is your memory THEN you lose your hearing.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thank the Lord my eyes are still good.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> Please describe us what is "perfectly neutral" for You and share some measurements from Your pair and show us Your audiogram etc.
> 
> Otherwise... please stop shouting out such personal subjective opinions as "truth" (in other threads also).
> 
> Not trying to pick on You, just thinking out loud...


 





 Yes you were....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

gonomon said:


> What is i.valux bettes signature? Is it natural or something like V shaped? Looks like i am not going to get my **** UEs so thinking to buy i.valux if i get money refund for UEs.


 





 Gonomon, It's probably more U shaped. I'm probably the biggest supporter of the Bettes. Incredible 'phone VS Price *BUT*
  
*Don't you hate buts?*
  
 At a Damn Near $50 price tag (and more on some sites) if at all possible add a few pennies to it and go for the DQSM  at $77 on Aliexpress. I've ONLY had a brief initial listen, and I HATE to admit it, but I'm pretty sure these Destroy the Bette 10mm.  BTW: I have a fair amount of experience with the Bettes. You can take this recommendation to the Bank.
  








 TWIN


----------



## robvagyok

davelt said:


> So I'm not allowed to say what I think? Racism? Oppression?
> 
> I'm comparing to well known brand's top offerings that are *popular and known to be neutral*
> *Get that right first.*


 
 I do think you're allowed to post here anything as long as they comply with the forum rules.
 But please *do not argue with personal oppinions *as if they were facts. Whatever I do hear or feel about some IEM is just my oppinion not a fact.
 If you think I'm stupid or what I'm writing is stupid because of whatever reason - then let me think that and do not try to change my (or others) mind. It will not happen, or at least not this way...
 Select/read the information you want, share the info you feel needed to be shared, but just simply do not argue with oppinions.
  
 And also do not state things as if they were facts, because they aren't.
  
 One man's trash is another man's treasure.
 Keep that in mind, we are not equal and our hearings and likings are also not equal.
 Respect the diversity.
  
 Peace


----------



## Inszy

> Originally Posted by *TwinACStacks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At a Damn Near $50 price tag (and more on some sites) if at all possible add a few pennies to it and go for the DQSM  at $77 on Aliexpress. I've ONLY had a brief initial listen, and I HATE to admit it, but I'm pretty sure these Destroy the Bette 10mm.


 
 We will see - I ordered DQSM and woody i.Valux.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Dave, around here, (and most other forums come to think of it), ALWAYS preface Your Statements with something like JMHO, or in my opinion. EVEN if you know it to be a FACT. I learned this the hard way. Someone, somewhere, with a different OPINION will call you to the carpet on it. 100% of the time.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

inszy said:


> We will see - I ordered DQSM and woody i.Valux.


 





 I know nothing about the Woody but if it runs true to My experience (Limited) with wooden earhones, It will be a little Darker than the Metal version as wood, because it is an insulator, tends to dampen some frequencies. On the scale of an IEM I have no idea how much effect if any this will have.
  
 I can all ready tell you the DQSM is going to kill the i.valux as much as I HATE to admit it. That is with just a Brief listen before I sent them to Break In....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

twinacstacks said:


> I know nothing about the Woody but if it runs true to My experience (Limited) with wooden earhones, It will be a little Darker than the Metal version as wood, because it is an insulator, tends to dampen some frequencies.


 
 Depends what wood they use. And if there is wood inside or it's only outside (on aluminum core).


----------



## CoiL

+1 to Inzy. Different wood has different properties when it comes to sound. Though, with tiny things like IEM`s it depends also lot on enclosure size and wood "contact" to sound waves (like Inzy already noted).


----------



## chompchomps

any links for trusted taobao merchants for the *JOYROOM JR-E107 ?*


----------



## redfx

Soon, Tennmak will present new model - *Tennmak Banjo*. Design, as Sidy DM3. Sound character, as Tennmak Dulcimer
 Cost - $21,99

 PS Tennmak C6 Turbo / C8 Gold


----------



## amature101

who wishes to try this ciem? It look really nice. 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32574122812.html?spm=2114.12010108.100007.9.kj5nGg


----------



## BurntToast12

Radius HP-NEF31
  
 One of my go-to audio shop started selling these, along with the cheaper models, the HP-NEF21 and the HP-NEF11 and the more expensive HP-NHR21.
 They claim that it's one of the best for it's price range.
 According to them the sound sig is close to the Zero Audio Duoza
  
 The HP-NEF31 is sold at 3350 Yen which translates 28.5 USD


----------



## CoiL

More interested in Radius HP-TWF31 & HP-TWF41​ ...any new reviews or impressions on these?


----------



## knives

1clearhead said:


> They do sound different from each other when comparing both......but no matter the outcome, the price drop from a major company when compared to a Chinese competitor? .....This is got to be a first!


 
 Do you have an AN16 to compare it against the SEC-CL100?
  
 btw: Fiio sells its TITAN 1 clone, the EX1, cheaper than Dunu.


----------



## Lurk650

leggy said:


> For my ears it is a slight U shape




True. I can agree to that


----------



## r2muchstuff

inszy said:


> We will see - I ordered DQSM and woody i.Valux.


 

 Thank you, I have been waiting for an impression of woody.
  
 r2


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> I know nothing about the Woody but if it runs true to My experience (Limited) with wooden earhones, It will be a little Darker than the Metal version as wood, because it is an insulator, tends to dampen some frequencies. On the scale of an IEM I have no idea how much effect if any this will have.
> 
> I can all ready tell you the DQSM is going to kill the i.valux as much as I HATE to admit it. That is with just a Brief listen before I sent them to Break In....
> 
> :blink: :blink: TWIN




Noooooo lol

From the DQSM thread they have sibilance which is something I can't handle so it's no biggie for me. 

When pairing the Bette and D14 last night it did seem to bring out a bit of sibilance but I'll have to do more listening. The Puros and D14 is a perfect match


----------



## robvagyok

knives said:


> Do you have an AN16 to compare it against the SEC-CL100?
> 
> btw: Fiio sells its TITAN 1 clone, the EX1, cheaper than Dunu.


 
 it's not a clone, it's a Dunu Titan1 as I have been told earlier just with a different cable and jack connector.
 I have it checked since, and it does have also Dunu engraved


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Noooooo lol
> 
> From the DQSM thread they have sibilance which is something I can't handle so it's no biggie for me.
> 
> When pairing the Bette and D14 last night it did seem to bring out a bit of sibilance but I'll have to do more listening. The Puros and D14 is a perfect match


 






 I went right to 2 Quite Bassy/sibilant recordings on initial Listen, Christina Novelli "Concrete Angel" and Molly Bancroft "Silence" and I Heard ZIP. No sibilance. NADA. It may be recording or source dependent. These two songs tend to make sssssss happen easily on sibilance prone Earphones.
  








 TWIN


----------



## MuZo2

twinacstacks said:


> I went right to 2 Quite Bassy/sibilant recordings on initial Listen, Christina Novelli "Concrete Angel" and Molly Bancroft "Silence" and I Heard ZIP. No sibilance. NADA. It may be recording or source dependent. These two songs tend to make sssssss happen easily on sibilance prone Earphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you also have LZ-A2? I know you will have HCK-A2 next week ..


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> I went right to 2 Quite Bassy/sibilant recordings on initial Listen, Christina Novelli "Concrete Angel" and Molly Bancroft "Silence" and I Heard ZIP. No sibilance. NADA. It may be recording or source dependent. These two songs tend to make sssssss happen easily on sibilance prone Earphones.
> 
> TWIN




Yeah! I never really detected the sibilance from Concrete Angel until the Bette and D14 pairing. It was prominent enough for me to notice with the E07K. Puro and D14 I didn't hear it (at least I don't think). I believe I read the D14 has a slight peak in lower highs, this is where vocals for females would be? 

Gonna do more testing today.


----------



## Gonomon

twinacstacks said:


> Gonomon, It's probably more U shaped. I'm probably the biggest supporter of the Bettes. Incredible 'phone VS Price *BUT*
> 
> *Don't you hate buts?*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I am looking for a headphone that has neutral or C shaped signature. Thats probably because all of my headphones are V shaped. After i heard A900X i think it would be better if i get something more neutral then my headphones. Ps: i found A900Xs not engaging enough in treble section.
Btw about ****, i really wanted to get UEs but shipping still is not upgrading the process and warehouse said that it isnt even entered to my country. So i opened dispute for it. But i can order from another store i guess, still time is a big problem for me.


----------



## leggy

twinacstacks said:


> Gonomon, It's probably more U shaped. I'm probably the biggest supporter of the Bettes. Incredible 'phone VS Price *BUT*
> 
> *Don't you hate buts?*
> 
> ...




Twin,

From the graph that you quoted yesterday for the DQSM, it looks to me kind of heavy on the bass but not so on the treble end. For my ears, Bette are slight U shape so I imagine there would be noticeable signature difference between those two so I am not sure that I personally can compare these two because of two different signatures. Your thoughts?
By the way, do you have a link for Bette's graph?

I liked the graph for the HCK-A2 compared to the DQSM. I like bass, specially the one coming from bass guitar supplied by background drum bass beat but I feel DQSM's bass would be too much for me.


----------



## 1clearhead

knives said:


> Do you have an AN16 to compare it against the SEC-CL100?
> 
> btw: Fiio sells its TITAN 1 clone, the EX1, cheaper than Dunu.


 

 I've compared them to the GR07 and GR06, but not the AN16.
  
 Again, I like the CL100 over the GR07 (too splashy) and GR06 (too warm).


----------



## Lurk650

Listening to the DIY IE800 since my coworker gave me them back, for $12 they are damn good. I've done way worse with the Deltas. This is with maybe and hour or so of listening on them. Gonna give them a proper burn in tonight.


----------



## TwinACStacks

leggy said:


> Twin,
> 
> From the graph that you quoted yesterday for the DQSM, it looks to me kind of heavy on the bass but not so on the treble end. For my ears, Bette are slight U shape so I imagine there would be noticeable signature difference between those two so I am not sure that I personally can compare these two because of two different signatures. Your thoughts?
> By the way, do you have a link for Bette's graph?
> ...


 





 Leggy the graph I showed you yesterday WAS the HCK A2 I don't have one for the DQSM. That I know of.... Now I have to go look.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

lurk650 said:


> Listening to the DIY IE800 since my coworker gave me them back, for $12 they are damn good. I've done way worse with the Deltas. This is with maybe and hour or so of listening on them. Gonna give them a proper burn in tonight.




How do you like it? I'm also interested in DIY IE800 since someone on Aliexpress mentioned them to be a RE0 with bass. It would be great if you could do some comparisons to the other IEMs you have.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> How do you like it? I'm also interested in DIY IE800 since someone on Aliexpress mentioned them to be a RE0 with bass. It would be great if you could do some comparisons to the other IEMs you have.




Just a word of caution: from what I've seen on AE and read in here there's different versions of the DIY IE800 from different sellers.

Just thought it would be good to know


----------



## capnjack

lurk650 said:


> Listening to the DIY IE800 since my coworker gave me them back, for $12 they are damn good. I've done way worse with the Deltas. This is with maybe and hour or so of listening on them. Gonna give them a proper burn in tonight.




Ive gotta agree with you about the IE800's for the money they sound great to me. I got them a couple of weeks ago along with a pair of VE Monks ( the best value earbuds on the planet ) imho. But because they're so special I put the IE800's on the back burner for a bit, but I'll have a few hours with them over the week-end. Hopefully they'll improve even more with some burning in!


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Listening to the DIY IE800 since my coworker gave me them back, for $12 they are damn good. I've done way worse with the Deltas. This is with maybe and hour or so of listening on them. Gonna give them a proper burn in tonight.




What do you not like with the Delta's if I may ask?


----------



## leggy

twinacstacks said:


> Leggy the graph I showed you yesterday WAS the HCK A2 I don't have one for the DQSM. That I know of.... Now I have to go look.
> 
> :blink: :blink: TWIN




You posted this link yesterday and it shows the graph for DQSM

http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32511074373.html


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Just a word of caution: from what I've seen on AE and read in here there's different versions of the DIY IE800 from different sellers.
> 
> Just thought it would be good to know







capnjack said:


> Ive gotta agree with you about the IE800's for the money they sound great to me. I got them a couple of weeks ago along with a pair of VE Monks ( the best value earbuds on the planet ) imho. But because they're so special I put the IE800's on the back burner for a bit, but I'll have a few hours with them over the week-end. Hopefully they'll improve even more with some burning in!




I'm talking about this version. @Lurk650 where did you get yours? 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32489941823.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah a bunch of different ones ranging I different prices. I bought these http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32489941823.html

Don't expect to be blown away. I probably wouldn't have bought them but in the same token I don't regret my purchase. 

Honestly would compare the sound to original ATH M50 but with a little bit wider sound stage. Brainwavz Delta, which cost me the same, I couldn't listen to after hearing Tenores. These even after hearing Puros and Bettes I don't mind them. If looking for a decent set of IEMs under $15 these would be a good choice.


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Yeah a bunch of different ones ranging I different prices. I bought these http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32489941823.html
> 
> Don't expect to be blown away. I probably wouldn't have bought them but in the same token I don't regret my purchase.
> 
> Honestly would compare the sound to original ATH M50 but with a little bit wider sound stage. Brainwavz Delta, which cost me the same, I couldn't listen to after hearing Tenores. These even after hearing Puros and Bettes I don't mind them. If looking for a decent set of IEMs under $15 these would be a good choice.




My bad, I thought you meant the Trinity Delta's......


----------



## capnjack

ozkan said:


> I'm talking about this version. @Lurk650 where did you get yours?
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32489941823.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail




Yes, they're the the ones I got from easy earphones. The standard tips are rubbish for me, I find comply ones work well for my taste or if using silicon ones I prefer the double flange tips that came with my hifiman re-400s.


----------



## capnjack

Just ordered the diy IE800 with ba and dynamic driver and a pair of KZ ZN1 mini. Anyone tried those two?


----------



## DaveLT

capnjack said:


> Just ordered the diy IE800 with ba and dynamic driver and a pair of KZ ZN1 mini. Anyone tried those two?


 
 I _had _a ZN1 Mini and in my opinion it's a ED3 with a lot moar bass. I don't mind it if I wanted sheer bass with great details but I don't like so much bass.
  
 Easily sold it to earn almost double on the local classifieds haha. People love the design I had >5 people messaging me on the ZN1 Mini and >10 on the ATE.


----------



## TwinACStacks

leggy said:


> You posted this link yesterday and it shows the graph for DQSM
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32511074373.html


 






 Yes, thats the DQSM link, I didn't remember it having a graph. I KNOW I supplied a link for the HCK to someone, That one I'm SURE had a graph. BTW: One Graph is in 20dB increments the other in 10dB, not really a good comparison.
  
 It's what Happens with age and lack of sleep.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

**** F05 short impression:

Received these together with the YINJW DIY IE800 a couple of months ago but didn't enjoyed them nearly as much so they ended up in the big box. Brought them out again to share some short impressions.

Build: 
The housings are metal and feels very solid. Although they're quite long they're narrower closer to the ear so fit is quite good. Strain relief on the housing side seems smaller that ideal. 

The cable is pretty terrible with a lot of "memeory". There's no strain relief at all at the straight 3,5mm jack side.

My pair arrived without a retail package and included the following:
1 pouch
3 pairs of silicon tips
1 pair of earhooks
1 shirt clip

Sound:
Without a doubt the bass is the most noticeable part of the F05. It reaches fairly deep with a lot of impact. Mid-bass also has great impact and overshadows the lower midrange.

The midrange is (as already mentioned) overshadow by bass bloom and is also quite recessed.

The treble has a distinct metallic sounding character and sibilance is clearly present.

Soundstage depthand width is ok but nothing more.

The F05 actually managed to sound dark, congested and piercing (treble) at the same time.

Although it's certainly not my cup of tea I'd guess someone caring more about bass than the rest and listening mostly to electronic music without vocals could enjoy them.


----------



## Tom22

any bite on this? 
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/new-vsd3s/


----------



## leggy

twinacstacks said:


> Yes, thats the DQSM link, I didn't remember it having a graph. I KNOW I supplied a link for the HCK to someone, That one I'm SURE had a graph. BTW: One Graph is in 20dB increments the other in 10dB, not really a good comparison.
> 
> It's what Happens with age and lack of sleep.
> 
> TWIN




All good.

Waiting you receive the HCK-A2 and make the comparison.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Any takers for the new Zircon Sport?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-ROCK-Zircon-Sport-Stereo-Earphone-Running-Headphones-with-Mic-Flexible-Memory-Ear-Hooks-Sweatproof/32576992561.html


----------



## capnjack

davelt said:


> I _had _a ZN1 Mini and in my opinion it's a ED3 with a lot moar bass. I don't mind it if I wanted sheer bass with great details but I don't like so much bass.
> 
> Easily sold it to earn almost double on the local classifieds haha. People love the design I had >5 people messaging me on the ZN1 Mini and >10 on the ATE.




Thanks for the info, I thought I'd give it a go as it was only £7'ish on AE,even if not to my taste it won't be a big loss. Who knows it'll suit somebody if not me?


----------



## Lurk650

capnjack said:


> Yes, they're the the ones I got from easy earphones. The standard tips are rubbish for me, I find comply ones work well for my taste or if using silicon ones I prefer the double flange tips that came with my hifiman re-400s.


 
 I use the Auvio Large tips, they are perfect. Didn't even bother with stock tips since I believe Twin told me they are garbage. I have them with me right now so I'll listen to a couple songs really fast and see if there is a big difference between them.


----------



## wastan

tom22 said:


> any bite on this?
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/new-vsd3s/


 
  
 In the US, you can get the same from amazon for $39. $29 if you're OK with pink. These are the ones without detachable cables afaik.


----------



## DaveLT

capnjack said:


> Thanks for the info, I thought I'd give it a go as it was only £7'ish on AE,even if not to my taste it won't be a big loss. Who knows it'll suit somebody if not me?


 
 Yup. It's not too bad really except that the rest of the frequencies still take a backseat to bass. 
  
 The ZS1 on the other hand has the bass right in front of you and pulling the wool over your ears. If you're a basshead both are good choices but the ZS1 really deserves recognition for bassheads.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

wastan said:


> In the US, you can get the same from amazon for $39. $29 if you're OK with pink. These are the ones without detachable cables afaik.


 

 I don't believe any of those shown on Amazon are the "newest" flavor.  They are simply the versions changed to non-detachable cables in very late 2014.  Mine is one of those still shown ("Illuminating" green).  I added shrink tubing to the weak stress relief on the straight TRS 3.5mm plug and have had no problems with the IEMs since acquiring them in May of last year.   The newest flavor Tom22 linked has a right angle plug and has been retuned.


----------



## Tom22

wastan said:


> In the US, you can get the same from amazon for $39. $29 if you're OK with pink. These are the ones without detachable cables afaik.


 
  
  
 the NEW ONES? 
  
 all i see is the pink old vsd3 
  
  
 yea the new vsd3s (the revised ones) not just the ones where they decided to swap to a "non-detachable cable"
  
  
 this is the NEW  vsd3s
  
 http://www.amazon.com/VSONIC-VSD3S-Professional-Inner-Ear-Earphones/dp/B00LL4C48K/ref=sr_1_17?srs=9309522011&ie=UTF8&qid=1452824438&sr=8-17
  
 theres no way the msrp is 159.99... thats insane...


----------



## Tom22

bob a (sd) said:


> I don't believe any of those shown on Amazon are the "newest" flavor.  They are simply the versions changed to non-detachable cables in very late 2014.  Mine is one of those still shown ("Illuminating" green).  I added shrink tubing to the weak stress relief on the straight TRS 3.5mm plug and have had no problems with the IEMs since acquiring them in May of last year.   *The newest flavor Tom22 linked has a right angle plug and has been retuned.*


 
 yup yup! 
  
 i wish they rename them into like vsd3s 2.0 or something like that
  
 its confusing! 
  
 yup RIGHT ANGLE PLUG! and it looks like the connection from the housing to the cable looks a bit different
  
 plus the new graphics look nicer too (i wonder if its grey like the vsd5 or if its actually black) but just made see through for us to see
  
 can't wait for other colours =)


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Is this Easy's version (3BA silver cable @ $104.50) of the $108.00 HCK A2?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrived-Easy-K300-3-Unit-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-3BA-Headphone-Good-as-k3003-DIY/519064_32575125859.html
  
 The HCK A2 for reference:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/1825606_32574853976.html


----------



## leobigfield

Has anyone listened these 1More Hybrid?? Curious to see how this 2BA+1DD at only $50 can compete with all those others Chinese 2BA+1DD that emerged recently. 
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_265759.html


----------



## DaveLT

leobigfield said:


> Has anyone listened these 1More Hybrid?? Curious to see how this 2BA+1DD at only $50 can compete with all those others Chinese 2BA+1DD that emerged recently.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_265759.html



1BA+1DD iirc. Twin bought one if I'm not wrong


----------



## leobigfield

davelt said:


> 1BA+1DD iirc. Twin bought one if I'm not wrong


 
  
 Well it's written in their advertise that it has 2BA+1DD several times. Maybe mistaken with the Xiaomi Hybrid?


----------



## DaveLT

leobigfield said:


> Well it's written in their advertise that it has 2BA+1DD several times. Maybe mistaken with the Xiaomi Hybrid?



1More makes every audio iem and hp xiaomi has sold. 
Afaik their products follow the xiaomi product and some sites also thought the hybrid was dual BA when xiaomi wrote 2 way when it really is one BA.
Same if you read carefully it says 2-way again.
http://usa.1more.com/index.php/product/e0323/
"A balanced armature"
It's just a classical error on the product page of gearbest it seems


----------



## lesp4ul

Got this from Easy Earphones & Headphones, grainy and peaky on high notes, seller suggested 24hour burn in but i gave 50 hours. Well not much changes in sound, and yesterday i tried my ocharaku spinfit tips and the result much2 better and balanced. Does anyone have this and experienced some harshness too?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lesp4ul,
  
   You don't identify what model earphone you are asking about but the cable and case shape looked familiar from my pouring over Easy's offerings.  Found it which should help others who might be inclined to respond to your query.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/519064_32489941823.html


----------



## Lurk650

lesp4ul said:


> Got this from Easy Earphones & Headphones, grainy and peaky on high notes, seller suggested 24hour burn in but i gave 50 hours. Well not much changes in sound, and yesterday i tried my ocharaku spinfit tips and the result much2 better and balanced. Does anyone have this and experienced some harshness too?


 
  
 DIY IE800 for $13 (USD)?
  
 We were just talking about those today. Stock tips suck and aftermarket fixes it, as you found out. Slight harshness but overall sound is much better than I expected. I have them burning in on Pink Noise right now.
  
 Actually enjoy these over the SoundMagic E80


----------



## wastan

bob a (sd) said:


> I don't believe any of those shown on Amazon are the "newest" flavor.  They are simply the versions changed to non-detachable cables in very late 2014.  Mine is one of those still shown ("Illuminating" green).  I added shrink tubing to the weak stress relief on the straight TRS 3.5mm plug and have had no problems with the IEMs since acquiring them in May of last year.   The newest flavor Tom22 linked has a right angle plug and has been retuned.



You're right, I missed the right angle plug.


----------



## lesp4ul

lurk650 said:


> DIY IE800 for $13 (USD)?
> 
> We were just talking about those today. Stock tips suck and aftermarket fixes it, as you found out. Slight harshness but overall sound is much better than I expected. I have them burning in on Pink Noise right now.
> 
> Actually enjoy these over the SoundMagic E80


 
 Yeap but this is just dynamic not BA like original ahha. Good to know that you experienced same issue too, i'll try pink noise also, how long do you plan to burn it?


----------



## jatergb

Hi All,
  
 I've been lurking around in this thread, KZ and Rock threads for past 2 days. I gather Zircon, Rock, ****, Puro, Havi and Bettes are good. I don't exactly recall all models but I bookmarked them.
  
 Now, being new to these lesser-known gems shopping, I would really love some kind of comparison with popular models like ES18, Etymotic HF5 and Sound Magic PL50. I used these all and I really loved the HF5s.
  
 It pains me to see my HF5 in the box just because cable is in shreds. Before stumbling up on this gold-mine of info., I was considering SE215 or any other cheapest IEM with detachable cable. However, after seeing these options, considering the price, I'm open to consider non-detachable cable models  but need some kind of arbitrary comparisons with ES18, PL50, HF5, SE 215, Re 400 and Dunu Titan 1. Please provide comparision info for any other popular iem if you can.
  
 I can do with less bass than Es18 and little more than HF5. But I have to say controlled and taut bass on HF5 was amazing. Not to mention the EXCEPTIONAL isolation which I need due to my travel in heavy city traffic here in India. I love balanced audio throughout and I can live with slightly musical tuning if I can find good Value-for-money pair. Puro seems best so far. Is there a new kid on the block to challenge it's position? Brownie points sub-dued/classy looks but durability has to be top-notch or in it's thereabouts. 
  
 Also, please suggest one within 40$ or less so that I can buy that first if I decide to not pull the trigger by spending 100+ right now.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## SethNguyen

Sorry to bring this up but what do you think is the best neutral IEM to date under 40$.


----------



## maguire

Welcome aboard Seth, your first of many posts....Im not too sure I have an answer for you, but im sure someone will soon.


----------



## robvagyok

bob a (sd) said:


> Is this Easy's version (3BA silver cable @ $104.50) of the $108.00 HCK A2?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrived-Easy-K300-3-Unit-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-3BA-Headphone-Good-as-k3003-DIY/519064_32575125859.html
> 
> ...


 
 they certainly do look like siblings except the anodisation of the housing
  
 anyone compared them?


----------



## CoiL

Am I blind or housing is also different?


----------



## j0p3Y

jatergb said:


> ...
> 
> Before stumbling up on this gold-mine of info., I was considering SE215 or any other cheapest IEM with detachable cable. However, after seeing these options, considering the price, I'm open to consider non-detachable cable models  but need some kind of arbitrary comparisons with ES18, PL50, HF5, SE 215, Re 400 and Dunu Titan 1. Please provide comparision info for any other popular iem if you can.
> 
> ...


 
 What's the benefit of detachable cables?
  
 In my opinion detachable cables do introduce an extra pair of potential connection-malfunctions.
 Non-detachable cables can break, but so can detachable ones (but also the connections where they connect to)
 Replacing detachable ones will probably be as costly of buying a new pair of earphones. Only thing is you have to burn in your set again


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> Am I blind or housing is also different?


 
 I'm as blind as you. Looks very different to me


----------



## Tom22

j0p3y said:


> What's the benefit of detachable cables?
> 
> In my opinion detachable cables do an extra pair of potential connection-malfunctions.
> Non-detachable cables can break, but so can detachable ones (but also the connections where they connect to)
> Replacing detachable ones will probably be as costly of buying a new pair of earphones. Only thing is you have to burn in your set again


 

 agreed that the detachable cables also open up a whole new can of worms as the connection could be another point of failure
  
 where as non detachable cables avoid the whole issue of the "connection" issue to begin with...
  
 I think the idea of "detachable cables" stem from a few factors:
  
 1) keeping whats comfortable (its the same earphone, just a new cable, if the cable shorts out)
 2) its cheaper to replace the cable > the earphone itself (though sometimes its really marginal), still a dollar saved is a dollar saved
 3) for those that like "upgraded" cables or fancy cables then theres also that option (like getting cables that are free of memory wire, or etc)
  
  
 for me anyway I find if the detachable cable is well implemented its a nice bonus but the cable needs to be sturdy in the first place
  
 I would rather have a sturdy non-detachable cable then a flimsy detachable (no use spending money to replace it if it was terrible to begin with)---> the vsd3s is a prime example (if it wasn't so good sounding, I woulda scraped the whole business from the start)  =)
  
 another example is the onkyo fc 300 headphones (the on ears) those have a pretty atrocious mmcx (standard) connection that has very loose connectors, that sound can cut out intermittently when they spin, or move sometimes (I have two pairs of the fc/hf 300s with me, so its not just an isolated incident). another example of a time I would rather they scrap the whole detachable cable concept to begin with. (its a fine sounding headphone, and does a great job as a portable to (isolates superbly, decently comfortable, great design ( I like it)


----------



## DaveLT

sethnguyen said:


> Sorry to bring this up but what do you think is the best neutral IEM to date under 40$.


 
*Based on my experience,*
 KZ S3, **** UE, **** DT2.
  
 I won't quote IEMs I don't have. With the **** UE you might need a lot of power. I had to use a hp amp to get the most out of it. 
 Elevated bass is a sign on the UEs there isn't enough power.
  


lesp4ul said:


> Yeap but this is just dynamic not BA like original ahha. Good to know that you experienced same issue too, i'll try pink noise also, how long do you plan to burn it?


 
 Which original IE800 had a BA?
  
 Quote:


tom22 said:


> agreed that the detachable cables also open up a whole new can of worms as the connection could be another point of failure
> 
> where as non detachable cables avoid the whole issue of the "connection" issue to begin with...
> 
> ...



 Not because when it snaps you can change the cable easily.
 You can try out different cables but it's more of ... Well. I never saw any differences from changing a copper cable to a silver plated cable. 
  
 With cheap IEMs the cables tend to be at least half of the IEM price itself O.o
 I've seen that most MMCX implementations tend to be pretty tough as long as the design is not too adventurous. I have the **** UE and it stays on so tight that I fear I might break something when I pull it out. Good!


----------



## j0p3Y

tom22 said:


> ....
> 3) for those that like "upgraded" cables or fancy cables then theres also that option (like getting cables that are free of memory wire, or etc)
> ....


 
 I'm new to this, so forgive my questions. Is there a universal connector so you can fit whatever cable you want to your IEMs?


----------



## peter123

sethnguyen said:


> Sorry to bring this up but what do you think is the best neutral IEM to date under 40$.


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not easy. There's not one IEM that I've heard under $60 that I'd call neutral (and not one that I've ever heard at any price that I'd call truly neutral) since most of them have a so called "consumer sound" which equals an elevated bass. If you're in the US the Soundmagic E80 ($55), Phonak PFE012 (if still available) or the Havi B3 Pro1 ($60) are probably among the most well balanced cheaper offering I've heard (the Havi's more so). They all need a bit of power to perform their best though (once again the Havi more so).
  
 Cheaper offerings that's not neutral but fairly well balanced would be RHA S500 (elevated bass and upper midrange lift), **** UE (elevated bass, slightly v-shape), Zero Audi Tenore (elevated bass, rolled off treble), Meelectronics A151 (low on bass), Brainwavz S3 (rolled off bass and treble).


----------



## peter123

j0p3y said:


> I'm new to this, so forgive my questions. Is there a universal connector so you can fit whatever cable you want to your IEMs?


 
 Unfortunately not so you need to look for what kind of connector the housing has before purchasing a cable for them.


----------



## robvagyok

coil said:


> Am I blind or housing is also different?


 
 yeah sorry I just looked at the first picture, didn't noticed the differencies of the back. my bad.


----------



## Austrian

j0p3y said:


> I'm new to this, so forgive my questions. Is there a universal connector so you can fit whatever cable you want to your IEMs?


 

 MMCX seems to be a common connector standard - but you will need to check if the headphones/cables use it before buying.


----------



## zzhead

Hey guys,
 Today I received my long awaited DOBOLY  ( $3.50 free shipping) pair of earphones.
 hmmm
 where to start.
 They look cheap
 they feel cheap
 cable feels cheap and brittle,
 they lack L,R markings
 and and and
 BUT
 i got the best ear fitting and isolation imaginable!!!!!
 not even burned in yet and can directly compete with most budget buds in my collection (KZ/zirgons etc)
 Truly incredible sound for the money.
 Full bodied basses and most of the acoustic range at more than acceptable standards.
 THEREFORE
 A must have item for all budged buds collectors.
 They will demand and gain ear time rotation for sure.
 A must have cute ugly duckling
 Tnx


----------



## DaveLT

zzhead said:


> Hey guys,
> Today I received my long awaited DOBOLY  ( $3.50 free shipping) pair of earphones.
> hmmm
> where to start.
> ...


 
 Yup. The Q18 is excellent and I only paid something like 2$ for it.


----------



## peter123

zzhead said:


> Hey guys,
> Today I received my long awaited DOBOLY  ( $3.50 free shipping) pair of earphones.
> hmmm
> where to start.
> ...


 
 Although I agree with the fit and isolation part I really didn't like the sound of them. Very hollow and unrefined (cheap sounding) and what would be expected at less than $5 imho. Maybe I've got a bad pair, need to bring them out again for a new session............


----------



## CADCAM

peter123 said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What about the Puro IEM500s? I have them en-route.


----------



## peter123

cadcam said:


> What about the Puro IEM500s? I have them en-route.


 
 I'm sorry but I haven't heard them so couldn't say......


----------



## TwinACStacks

cadcam said:


> What about the Puro IEM500s? I have them en-route.


 





 To Put this question to rest, The most NEUTRAL earphone that I have ever heard so far, is hands down, EASILY:
  
 CAROT ONE TITTA.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carot-One-TITTA-Audiophile-High-Performance-Earphone-Brand-New-/390917780532?hash=item5b0483f434:g:9OwAAOSwGvhT-1gM
  
 No Contest. In My Limited Humble Opinion.
  
 I *LOVE* my Tittas...
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tob8i

In some other thread I read that at least two people own the Easy Earphones UE. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32574122812.html
  
 Could you tell something about? Sound, build quality? Maybe even post some photos?
  
 I am interested in the 3 BA version, but about 110$ seems quite cheap. Especially considering that the product pictures let the in-ear look like a custom model from the major brands with coating and a polished finish.


----------



## Tom22

j0p3y said:


> I'm new to this, so forgive my questions. Is there a universal connector so you can fit whatever cable you want to your IEMs?


 
 sadly.. no i wish


----------



## zzhead

peter123 said:


> Although I agree with the fit and isolation part I really didn't like the sound of them. Very hollow and unrefined (cheap sounding) and what would be expected at less than $5 imho. Maybe I've got a bad pair, need to bring them out again for a new session............


 

 Hi peter,
 I do not have your knowledge,expertise or your range of IEM's. I feel happy and contented in the budget category which is a fun easily replaceable/up datable category .
 Perhaps DOBOLYs cannot directly compete with the big boys that you have in your collection. I will never know.
 But
 Don't tell me that they are not creating a very appealing cute "cult"  $2-3 category of their own.
 It is impressive to drive a ferrari but a VW beetle or a MINI COOPER will always put a smile in your face no matter what. For one reason only. Because they are .... what they are.
 Thank you again for your very accurate comments that have helped me over time to drive through the IEM maze .
 Keep it up


----------



## robvagyok

zzhead said:


> Hi peter,
> I do not have your knowledge,expertise or your range of IEM's. I feel happy and contented in the budget category which is a fun easily replaceable/up datable category .
> Perhaps DOBOLYs cannot directly compete with the big boys that you have in your collection. I will never know.
> But
> ...


 
 have you tried the Awei ES-Q9? similar price range, similar awful build quality, but not so bad sound.


----------



## Tom22

sethnguyen said:


> Sorry to bring this up but what do you think is the best neutral IEM to date under 40$.


 
 hm... in my experiences (as in the ones i've tried)
  
 i think are the brainwavz m1, brainwavz jives,
  
 axgio sprint (which is surprisingly a bluetooth earphone) its fairly balanced 
  
 but my pick would be the m1s which i think is a mini-re400 (i reviewed in my profile a while back you can refer to it if you'd like)
  
 one of my favorite budget earphones (oldie but a goodie)


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> To Put this question to rest, The most NEUTRAL earphone that I have ever heard so far, is hands down, EASILY:
> 
> CAROT ONE TITTA.
> 
> ...


 
 Twin you recommended the Puro's could you say a quick line or two on the Carot vs Puro? I realize you didn't recommend the Puro as the most neutral.
 Thanks


----------



## peter123

zzhead said:


> Hi peter,
> I do not have your knowledge,expertise or your range of IEM's. *I feel happy and contented in the budget category which is a fun easily replaceable/up datable category* .
> Perhaps DOBOLYs cannot directly compete with the big boys that you have in your collection. I will never know.
> But
> ...


 
 This (in bold) is really all that matters and I believe it's the reason for most of us to participate here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'd also say that of course for $2-3 you don't get much but imho the "spring" up to the $5 VE Monk for example is well woth it in comparison but as always YMMV.
  
 You keep it up as well because the more the merrier


----------



## zzhead

robvagyok said:


> have you tried the Awei ES-Q9? similar price range, similar awful build quality, but not so bad sound.


 

 no, I haven't but AWEI is an established brand and therefore cannot compete in the cult category


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

twinacstacks said:


> To Put this question to rest, The most NEUTRAL earphone that I have ever heard so far, is hands down, EASILY:
> 
> CAROT ONE TITTA.
> 
> ...




As your avatar clearly shows! Lol


----------



## DaveLT

My MMCX cable is falling out of the IEM. Should I superglue another cable into it? It's driving me mad.
 It's the **** DT2 and it's the **** getting horribly loose. The side that's getting loose doesn't catch the plug at all


----------



## Podster

oopswrongplanet said:


> As your avatar clearly shows! Lol


 

 Well he's probably more of a Super Titta guy from that Avatar


----------



## H20Fidelity

davelt said:


> My MMCX cable is falling out of the IEM. Should I superglue another cable into it? It's driving me mad.
> It's the **** DT2 and it's the **** getting horribly loose. The side that's getting loose doesn't catch the plug at all


 
  
 MMCX connectors are a PITA and unreliable. I have no idea why the industry standard hasn't been improved upon.
  
 There's an interesting post on another forum about tightening loose MMCX connectors.
  
 http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/27290#post_23145594
  
 if alL fails a replacement cable from eBay should do the trick.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> This (in bold) is really all that matters and I believe it's the reason for most of us to participate here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not so sure anymore about budget Peter I mean $10-$12 times 100 does not seem budget to me anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL On the other hand the Monk's are like the budget bud of the Century


----------



## Lurk650

lesp4ul said:


> Yeap but this is just dynamic not BA like original ahha. Good to know that you experienced same issue too, i'll try pink noise also, how long do you plan to burn it?




Not sure. Twin said he gives earphones at least 15 hrs. I'm not expecting too much change but they will be my IEMs I use when I exercise due to their heavy bass and bright highs.


----------



## DaveLT

h20fidelity said:


> MMCX connectors are a PITA and unreliable. I have no idea why the industry standard hasn't been improved upon.
> 
> There's an interesting post on another forum about tightening loose MMCX connectors.
> 
> ...


 
 The cable isn't loose actually, the IEM is.


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> The cable isn't loose actually, the IEM is.




That sucks. I'd just superglue it and forget about it rather than continue having it as a irritating factor but it still sucks


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> That sucks. I'd just superglue it and forget about it rather than continue having it as a irritating factor but it still sucks


 
 It was horribly loose thanks to molding flash issue and when I removed the flash it turns out the connector has already expanded thanks to the flash so absolutely anything falls off.
  
 Oh well, I'll buy a copper cable and superglue it on.


----------



## TwinACStacks

cadcam said:


> Twin you recommended the Puro's could you say a quick line or two on the Carot vs Puro? I realize you didn't recommend the Puro as the most neutral.
> Thanks


 





 The Carot one Titta isn't for everyone. I would recommend it for Critical listening or Studio work. It is Neutral with as close to Flat EQ as I've heard, the mids around Female vocal range are ever so slightly pushed forward, Very pleasant. They Are Crisp, Fast ,with extreme clarity and detail/micro Details, Quite Clinical. I equate them to an AKG K701 Headphone EQ. Studio quality/ Clinically precise. By comparison the Puros are more an extended listening phone, Maybe a Mild V or W EQ. Their bass is controlled, extended and almost bottomless, Mids are good but not outstanding Treble is where it should be. They are Detailed and a pleasant listen. I Equate these to a Pair of Sennheiser HD 650's minus the Senn. 650's "Veil".
  
 JMHO Mind you. Both earphones are a very worthy choice. All though I gravitate towards the Puro's EQ, as I'm NOT a self-professed Audiophile.
  
 Skullophile bought the Tittas on my review, and He ADORES them. You may want to PM him for his input.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> The Carot one Titta isn't for everyone. I would recommend it for Critical listening or Studio work. It is Neutral with as close to Flat EQ as I've heard, the mids around Female vocal range are ever so slightly pushed forward, Very pleasant. They Are Crisp, Fast ,with extreme clarity and detail/micro Details, Quite Clinical. I equate them to an AKG K701 Headphone EQ. Studio quality/ Clinically precise. By comparison the Puros are more an extended listening phone, Maybe a Mild V or W EQ. Their bass is controlled, extended and almost bottomless, Mids are good but not outstanding Treble is where it should be. They are Detailed and a pleasant listen. I Equate these to a Pair of Sennheiser HD 650's minus the Senn. 650's "Veil".
> 
> JMHO Mind you. Both earphones are a very worthy choice. All though I gravitate towards the Puro's EQ, as I'm NOT a self-professed Audiophile.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Twin. I ordered the Puro's Wednesday and they shipped today...hope to have them by the 22nd. Did a lot of reading on these and really looking forward to hearing them. Been listening to my ED9, HDS1 & Zircons lately as well as some of the bigger boys HD600 &K612's...


----------



## TwinACStacks

cadcam said:


> Thanks Twin. I ordered the Puro's Wednesday and they shipped today...hope to have them by the 22nd. Did a lot of reading on these and really looking forward to hearing them. Been listening to my ED9, HDS1 & Zircons lately as well as some of the bigger boys HD600 &K612's...


 





 the Puros are in the BIG BOY League.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Everyone should have this problem:
  
 I've only got room for burning in 4 Earphones at a time.
  
 Right now I have breaking in:
  
 Puro IEM 100
 DQSM
 One Plus Icons
 Easy UE Customs
  
  
  
  
  
 I also have These waiting to Start or Resume Their time:
  

   That would be Left to Right Top Row: Letv all Metal, Sentey Cor3. Bottom Row: 1MORE HYBRID, Audiosense AS20, VjjB K4.
  
  
 My problem is I have the HCK A2 coming in which are going to get priority. Which Earphone do I suspend Burn in for in favor of The HCK A2
  
 The Puro IEM100 OR the Easy UE Customs?
  
 There ain't no rest for the wicked.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> My problem is I have the HCK A2 coming in which are going to get priority. Which Earphone do I suspend Burn in for in favor of The HCK A2
> 
> The Puro IEM100 OR the Easy UE Customs?
> 
> ...


 
  
 My vote is to suspend the Puro IEM100


----------



## Wokei

twinacstacks said:


> Everyone should have this problem:
> 
> I've only got room for burning in 4 Earphones at a time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Twin ...grab a few of these and u r good to go ....King of Burn In .....LOL
  

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Way-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Headphone-Splitter-Cable-Headset-Hub-Adapter-separateur-audio-for-iPod/32359794485.html


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Twin ...grab a few of these and u r good to go ....King of Burn In .....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Way-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Headphone-Splitter-Cable-Headset-Hub-Adapter-separateur-audio-for-iPod/32359794485.html




But, but, but wouldn't you have to use six times the time to get the same amount of power through them to make sure they're properly burned in?????


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> But, but, but wouldn't you have to use six times the time to get the same amount of power through them to make sure they're properly burned in?????


 

 Just use a C5 in the signal chain, it should drive about 12 pairs at a time


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Just use a C5 in the signal chain, it should drive about 12 pairs at a time:rolleyes:




Fair point


----------



## joemama

wokei said:


> Twin ...grab a few of these and u r good to go ....King of Burn In .....LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Way-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Headphone-Splitter-Cable-Headset-Hub-Adapter-separateur-audio-for-iPod/32359794485.html


 

 Got 2 of them. Gonna need both of them pretty soon. Pass the crack pipe


----------



## joemama

twinacstacks said:


> The Carot one Titta isn't for everyone. I would recommend it for Critical listening or Studio work. It is Neutral with as close to Flat EQ as I've heard, the mids around Female vocal range are ever so slightly pushed forward, Very pleasant. They Are Crisp, Fast ,with extreme clarity and detail/micro Details, Quite Clinical. I equate them to an AKG K701 Headphone EQ. Studio quality/ Clinically precise. By comparison the Puros are more an extended listening phone, Maybe a Mild V or W EQ. Their bass is controlled, extended and almost bottomless, Mids are good but not outstanding Treble is where it should be. They are Detailed and a pleasant listen. I Equate these to a Pair of Sennheiser HD 650's minus the Senn. 650's "Veil".
> 
> JMHO Mind you. Both earphones are a very worthy choice. All though I gravitate towards the Puro's EQ, as I'm NOT a self-professed Audiophile.
> 
> ...


 

 Ordered. Are you getting commission on this?


----------



## j0p3Y

Interesting site maybe? http://audiobudget.com/brand.php


----------



## robvagyok

j0p3y said:


> Interesting site maybe? http://audiobudget.com/brand.php


 
 last time I checked Igor was banned from here


----------



## Podster

robvagyok said:


> last time I checked Igor was banned from here


 

 He had trouble with the mantra "Must play well with others"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I myself have trouble being too opinionated and righteous about a pair of $10 iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## vapman

I'll give the Carrot Titta a shot, it's Japanese though isn't it? not that that makes a difference.
 Starting with the Mrice E100 I have begun to really enjoy using earbuds/IEM for studio work.
 haven't used on-ears to record in a long long time now...
  
@TwinACStacks do you think the Titta has good bass response? i'm still interested in a very clinically detailed IEM for studio work, especially if it has nice bass, i see the specs show it responds down to 5hz. something almost detailed as an etymotic but with nicer bass response and not so expensive would be really nice...


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Fair point


 

 Eyes just messin' wit ya Peter but after my tour with the Shanling M2 and it's gobs of power I'll bet it could easily burn 10 pair at a time in record time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thought that dang thing was going to blow my Super-Luxes up


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Eyes just messin' wit ya Peter but after my tour with the Shanling M2 and it's gobs of power I'll bet it could easily burn 10 pair at a time in record time:blink: Thought that dang thing was going to blow my Super-Luxes up




No worries Podster, I got it 

That M2, intriguing........


----------



## jatergb

thanks for the replies concerning the pros and cons of removable cables. However, my other question remains unanswered. Let me try again.
  
 Can someone please compare the popular models here purely based on the value-for-money aspect with the the usual suspects around 100 usd? I was interested in SE215, re 400, EX1 and hf5. Put in another way, is there is any lesser-known IEM that will deliver same/better sound quality compared to the ones i mentioned above?


----------



## Whitigir

For you guys who want some serious audio hardware on a Chinese smartphone
http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en/news/newsroom/ess-premieres-new-es9028-sabre-mobile-dac-es9603-headphone-amplifier/
It is a serious device


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> No worries Podster, I got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Very analog sounding much like the Pono, good that it really does not require an external amp as the slim rectangular size is pocket perfect
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will more than likely be my next DAP purchase and my 2015 fave


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Very analog sounding much like the Pono, good that it really does not require an external amp as the slim rectangular size is pocket perfect:wink_face: Will more than likely be my next DAP purchase and my 2015 fave:bigsmile_face:




Hmm, I was pretty much settled to stick with a phone + dac/amp but now I'm not so sure anymore......

I've gotta admit that I'm also curious on the Xduoo X3.

How's battery life on the M2?


----------



## Podster

jatergb said:


> thanks for the replies concerning the pros and cons of removable cables. However, my other question remains unanswered. Let me try again.
> 
> Can someone please compare the popular models here purely based on the value-for-money aspect with the the usual suspects around 100 usd? I was interested in SE215, re 400, EX1 and hf5. Put in another way, is there is any lesser-known IEM that will deliver same/better sound quality compared to the ones i mentioned above?


 

 Sorry jater, just my opinion but you might consider the Trinity Delta or Techne's, SE215's with upgrade silver cable, the EX1's are very nice and I'm sure Twin will back me on the Carot One Titta's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing wrong with the 400's and unfortunately I have no experience or input for the hf5's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best of luck


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Hmm, I was pretty much settled to stick with a phone + dac/amp but now I'm not so sure anymore......
> 
> I've gotta admit that I'm also curious on the Xduoo X3.
> 
> How's battery life on the M2?


 

 Never got that far as I was only able to run it a couple hours a day for about a week but I never recharged it until I shipped the tour one on! I think you should give it and the X3 a run and then I'll be curious to your take. I like the look of the Xduoo but I thought the M2 was pure class especially for it's SQ and price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't tell Andy Kong but I liked the M2 more than the N5 which is no slouch


----------



## ozkan

jatergb said:


> thanks for the replies concerning the pros and cons of removable cables. However, my other question remains unanswered. Let me try again.
> 
> Can someone please compare the popular models here purely based on the value-for-money aspect with the the usual suspects around 100 usd? I was interested in SE215, re 400, EX1 and hf5. Put in another way, is there is any lesser-known IEM that will deliver same/better sound quality compared to the ones i mentioned above?




Firstly SE215 and HF5 are very different sounding IEMs. You'd be better to clarify on what kind of a sound you are looking for. Bassy, balanced or mid-centric bla bla? Then you will get the best answer and help here


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Never got that far as I was only able to run it a couple hours a day for about a week but I never recharged it until I shipped the tour one on! I think you should give it and the X3 a run and then I'll be curious to your take. I like the look of the Xduoo but I thought the M2 was pure class especially for it's SQ and price Don't tell Andy Kong but I liked the M2 more than the N5 which is no slouch




Ok, sounds as if it's fairly good battery. I'll look it up.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Hmm, I was pretty much settled to stick with a phone + dac/amp but now I'm not so sure anymore......
> 
> I've gotta admit that I'm also curious on the Xduoo X3.
> 
> How's battery life on the M2?


 
 I'm tempted by that M2 too. Been chatting with Nik about it before his review came out and was pretty impressed with what he had to say about it. In all honesty, I'd get the M2 over the Fiio X3ii.
 The Xduoo X3 is tempting too especially for the price (and it has 2 card slots
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Still not sure bout the firmware development on that one though


----------



## jatergb

ozkan said:


> Firstly SE215 and HF5 are very different sounding IEMs. You'd be better to clarify on what kind of a sound you are looking for. Bassy, balanced or mid-centric bla bla? Then you will get the best answer and help here


 
 I loved the hf5s and i also enjoy my es18 right now. I prefer hf5 sound but i can live with slightly more musical iems. I was considering 215 mainly for removable cable and was hoping i will like the bassy sound.


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> I'm tempted by that M2 too. Been chatting with Nik about it before his review came out and was pretty impressed with what he had to say about it. In all honesty, I'd get the M2 over the Fiio X3ii.
> The Xduoo X3 is tempting too especially for the price (and it has 2 card slots ). Still not sure bout the firmware development on that one though




Yeah, I've been watching the development for the X3 fw myself. For me a new DAP would have to be an upgrade to the Shozy Lancea (and preferably also the DACport Slim) paired with a phone. I'm just afraid that it'll be to expensive for me to find it worth it. Difficult choices


----------



## jatergb

has anyone tried Zero audio Carbo Tenore? How do they compare with the Trinity's, Carrots and Havis? I just watched 2 reviews who were raving about their SQ. Except build quality, it has my name written all over it.


----------



## Lurk650

jatergb said:


> has anyone tried Zero audio Carbo Tenore? How do they compare with the Trinity's, Carrots and Havis? I just watched 2 reviews who were raving about their SQ. Except build quality, it has my name written all over it.


 
 Can't do a comparison but they have a very nice tonality and liquid smooth presentation. Quite a few people have stated they have had em over 2 years and no issues. I've only had them a few months and don't use them every day. 
  
 Go through the last few pages for current thoughts on them http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread/5640


----------



## ozkan

jatergb said:


> I loved the hf5s and i also enjoy my es18 right now. I prefer hf5 sound but i can live with slightly more musical iems. I was considering 215 mainly for removable cable and was hoping i will like the bassy sound.




If you love HF5 and wish for a bit more bass and musical pair you might consider the MK5 as well. I'm afraid SE215 bass could be too much if you love Ety sound.


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> How's battery life on the M2?


 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-m2-hifi-portable-lossless-musicl-player-dsd-player/reviews/14507
  
 Around 9 hours.

 Good DAP and I really like it, however it is not perfect - noise floor (hiss) ist quite high, also resulting in perceived less dynamics. With the ER-4S there was no hiss of course, though it still profited from an external, hiss-free amp for better dynamics (volume-matched listening tests, as always). No night and day difference, however noticeable. If you listen at rather high volume levels, that won't be a big deal though.

 Lovely little DAP and the scroll-wheel navigation is much more intuitive than I thought at first. Output impedance is ~ 8 Ohms, so not that well-suited for multi-driver IEMs with varying impedance response - more for dynamic IEMs with flat impedance response and full-sized headphones.


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've been watching the development for the X3 fw myself. For me a new DAP would have to be an upgrade to the Shozy Lancea (and preferably also the DACport Slim) paired with a phone. I'm just afraid that it'll be to expensive for me to find it worth it. Difficult choices




Peter I'm gonna order Xduoo x3, **** UE and DIY IE800 very soon and let you know how they sound if you have time.


----------



## jatergb

ozkan said:


> If you love HF5 and wish for a bit more bass and musical pair you might consider the MK5 as well. I'm afraid SE215 bass could be too much if you love Ety sound.


 
 Thanks but isn't the SQ going to be drastically low compared to HF5 which costs almost triple? Anyway, at this point, I'm inclined towards Zero Audio Carbo Tenores and they seem to be pretty close to Etys House sound. Even if it is different, It is still not drastic departure from preferred zone. I'm also thinking about puro and tittas. Just waiting to hear comaparo between, Tenores, Tittas and Puro 500s.


----------



## Waqar

whitigir said:


> For you guys who want some serious audio hardware on a Chinese smartphone
> http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en/news/newsroom/ess-premieres-new-es9028-sabre-mobile-dac-es9603-headphone-
> amplifier/
> It is a serious device




Now that is some good specs, hope they implement the chips good.


----------



## ozkan

jatergb said:


> Thanks but isn't the SQ going to be drastically low compared to HF5 which costs almost triple? Anyway, at this point, I'm inclined towards Zero Audio Carbo Tenores and they seem to be pretty close to Etys House sound. Even if it is different, It is still not drastic departure from preferred zone. I'm also thinking about puro and tittas. Just waiting to hear comaparo between, Tenores, Tittas and Puro 500s.




Only if you can find the non-bassy version of the Tenore. My pair was bassy and didn't even come close to Ety sound They were bassy mid recessed and shrill. Good luck! 

MK5 isn't too far away from HF5. I owned both and found the MK5 bassier while keeping the same Ety house sound.


----------



## peter123

hifichris said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-m2-hifi-portable-lossless-musicl-player-dsd-player/reviews/14507
> 
> Around 9 hours.
> 
> ...




Thanks! Interesting information, I really appreciate it.




ozkan said:


> Peter I'm gonna order Xduoo x3, **** UE and DIY IE800 very soon and let you know how they sound if you have time.




That's great, looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Lurk650

jatergb said:


> Thanks but isn't the SQ going to be drastically low compared to HF5 which costs almost triple? Anyway, at this point, I'm inclined towards Zero Audio Carbo Tenores and they seem to be pretty close to Etys House sound. Even if it is different, It is still not drastic departure from preferred zone. I'm also thinking about puro and tittas. Just waiting to hear comaparo between, Tenores, Tittas and Puro 500s.


 
 I got the Tenores off Amazon (US) and they are perfect sounding...not the bassy version others, like in this thread, talk about
  
 I do have the Puros too. Puros trounce the Tenores easily. Tenores do have a great sound but the overall clarity and presentation of the Puro's is top notch. You can get them on for $49.99 right now http://www.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142?hash=item487eac4fc6:gZMAAOSwv0tVZhNy ....I paid $59.99 when they went on sale on Amazon (currently back up to $109.99)
  
 You can drive the Puro's to a nice level from a quality DAP but an amp really opens them up. They can take a lot of power. 
  
 My current earphones, in order that I rank them are:
  

Purosound IEM500 (took first place back from Bettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
i.Valux Bette 10mm (Metal Housing)
 
Zero Audio Carbo Tenore
 
DIY IE800
 
SoundMagic E80


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Thanks! Interesting information, I really appreciate it.


 
 What Chris says Peter however Shanling says 10Hrs. I will add that to me the M2 has the quality aesthetics of a much higher quality DAP ala A&K. But since I can only view pictures the X3 (I know I'm going to fire some folks up on this one) seems like a toy with it's Mattel buttons and non brushed finish but please remember this is JMO I mean the X3 may walk all over it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Not sure at all if it has better SQ but it does have two card slots and is cheaper, guess I could always buy one and put my money where my mouth is eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great weekend


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> I'll give the Carrot Titta a shot, it's Japanese though isn't it? not that that makes a difference.
> Starting with the Mrice E100 I have begun to really enjoy using earbuds/IEM for studio work.
> haven't used on-ears to record in a long long time now...
> 
> @TwinACStacks do you think the Titta has good bass response? i'm still interested in a very clinically detailed IEM for studio work, especially if it has nice bass, i see the specs show it responds down to 5hz. something almost detailed as an etymotic but with nicer bass response and not so expensive would be really nice...


 





 NOPE. It's _*Italian.*_
  
 Great Bass response and it takes Amping, EQing, and Bass Boosting flawlessly. It's Just Very Neutral. If Your Recording sucks it will render Playback as Dookie. Just don't expect it to make Bad recordings sound good.
  
  
 Vapman, I think you are looking at the SUPER Titta. The Regular Titta is the one we are talking about $49 on Ebay. I've heard the Super Titta isn't very good.
  
 here is their website:
  
 http://www.carotone.it/en/
  








 TWIN


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> What Chris says Peter however Shanling says 10Hrs. I will add that to me the M2 has the quality aesthetics of a much higher quality DAP ala A&K. But since I can only view pictures the X3 (I know I'm going to fire some folks up on this one) seems like a toy with it's Mattel buttons and non brushed finish but please remember this is JMO I mean the X3 may walk all over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is where I start getting confused… which X3 are you talking about Fiio or Xduoo? Seriously, can't anybody at the manufacturer check if a name is already taken first


----------



## vapman

twinacstacks said:


> NOPE. It's _*Italian.*_
> 
> Great Bass response and it takes Amping, EQing, and Bass Boosting flawlessly. It's Just Very Neutral. If Your Recording sucks it will render Playback as Dookie. Just don't expect it to make Bad recordings sound good.
> 
> ...


 

 Just what i wanted to hear.... i'll be excited to try these out in the studio.
 I have owned a couple china earbuds & iems that really shone being used directly out of recording/studio gear you would typically use 250/600 ohm phones on.
 Some of them I didn't expect to be so good at that job.
 The studio is no place for headphones that make bad recordings sound ok!!!
 I'll be really happy if the Titta works great in the studio. I guess there's no place to go to talk about Italian buds specifically


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> Just what i wanted to hear.... i'll be excited to try these out in the studio.
> I have owned a couple china earbuds & iems that really shone being used directly out of recording/studio gear you would typically use 250/600 ohm phones on.
> Some of them I didn't expect to be so good at that job.
> The studio is no place for headphones that make bad recordings sound ok!!!
> I'll be really happy if the Titta works great in the studio. I guess there's no place to go to talk about Italian buds specifically


 





 You may want to contact Skullophile He loves them.  I hope you read my Note. We are talking about the REGULAR Tittas. about $49 on ebay and Amazon NOT the "Super Tittas".
  








 TWIN


----------



## vapman

Ok, i was going to ask but i was pretty sure we were talking about the regular ones! $50 is a nice price.
  
 Maybe if i love them i will try the super titta?


----------



## jatergb

ozkan said:


> Only if you can find the non-bassy version of the Tenore. My pair was bassy and didn't even come close to Ety sound They were bassy mid recessed and shrill. Good luck!
> 
> MK5 isn't too far away from HF5. I owned both and found the MK5 bassier while keeping the same Ety house sound.


 
  
@ozkan, So, I believe you are still referring to the Carbon Tenores and not the Bassos. So, different iems in sam tenores line sound differently? Is that correct? If yes, then, I need to re-think my decision. Not to mention the build quality issues someone has mentioned.
 I just watched review of ATH IM50 and lachlan seems to likes them a lot for construction and comfort. This new addition doesn't help much! Anyway, it's nice to hear that MK5 is not too far away from HF5. I will keep this in mind but for now, I will probably go with something around 40$. That way, I can buy something in a week and not wait to save more.
  


lurk650 said:


> I got the Tenores off Amazon (US) and they are perfect sounding...not the bassy version others, like in this thread, talk about
> 
> I do have the Puros too. Puros trounce the Tenores easily. Tenores do have a great sound but the overall clarity and presentation of the Puro's is top notch. You can get them on for $49.99 right now http://www.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142?hash=item487eac4fc6:gZMAAOSwv0tVZhNy ....I paid $59.99 when they went on sale on Amazon (currently back up to $109.99)
> 
> ...


 
  
@Lurk650 Yep, I saved that ebay url too for Puros. Do you think Clip or a flagship mobile can drive them well to appreciate their beauty? I'm looking at Xduoo X3 but it might not materialise anytime soon.On reliability, how would you ra-arrange the above list?
  
 Also, when you buy from AE, do you recommend any particular seller over the other? Are all stores selling same model selling genuine goods? I don't have much experience buying on AE except one watch which is still on its way. Can't wait for the delivery.


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> This is where I start getting confused… which X3 are you talking about Fiio or Xduoo? Seriously, can't anybody at the manufacturer check if a name is already taken first:rolleyes:




My bad, this is why I don't write reviews. I'm always thinking everyone were right their when I was testing and know just what I'm saying Like I kbow I have an X3ii (there's an X3) I'll get better.......maybe Seriously I'll make sure I include Manu, Make & Model # in the future


----------



## Lurk650

jatergb said:


> @ozkan
> , So, I believe you are still referring to the Carbon Tenores and not the Bassos. So, different iems in sam tenores line sound differently? Is that correct? If yes, then, I need to re-think my decision. Not to mention the build quality issues someone has mentioned.
> I just watched review of ATH IM50 and lachlan seems to likes them a lot for construction and comfort. This new addition doesn't help much! Anyway, it's nice to hear that MK5 is not too far away from HF5. I will keep this in mind but for now, I will probably go with something around 40$. That way, I can buy something in a week and not wait to save more.
> 
> ...




I have a clip zip at home I'll charge it up and give it a listen with the Puros. My LG v10 is one of the best music phones right now. It gets them up there in volume but needs to be maxed out. 

Probably switch E80 to third then Tenores and IE800 could go either way. Puros are solid.


----------



## jatergb

lurk650 said:


> I have a clip zip at home I'll charge it up and give it a listen with the Puros. My LG v10 is one of the best music phones right now. It gets them up there in volume but needs to be maxed out.
> 
> Probably switch E80 to third then Tenores and IE800 could go either way. Puros are solid.


 
@Lurk650Thanks, I will be waiting to hear how well the zip fares. One last thing, how much of Puro's quality does Bettes achieve you would say? I'm not talking about the SQ POV but VFM POV.


----------



## Whataudiophile

DQSM vs CKR9 vs DUNU 2000,anybody?


----------



## jatergb

Where does DQSM figure in the list compared to Puro, Tenores, Bettes and Lz A2? Also, please put **** ue in the list above, where you think it belongs.
  
@TwinACStacks and @Lurk650 Twin, I see that you said Puro s deserve every bit of the 200$ that was it's msp at launch. In the sam vein, what is the maximum that you would happily pay for bettes, ****, Tittas, DQSM, LZ A2and Zircons?
  
 Basically does anything else in this list stand a chance to Puros?
  
 What about you Lurk, what do you think I valux can get away with if they decide to push it to maximum msp? Even Tenores?


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> T
> Sorry. I misunderstand what you said.
> That's no problem.
> In addition, its battery life is about 5 hours. This is slightly short time from average BT earphones, about 6 hours.


 
  
 Did you try them while running?
 I saw report on Amazon saying that when running the cable will slide toward the remote side as it's heavier making the feeling annoying, is that true?


----------



## Lurk650

jatergb said:


> @Lurk650
> Thanks, I will be waiting to hear how well the zip fares. One last thing, how much of Puro's quality does Bettes achieve you would say? I'm not talking about the SQ POV but VFM POV.




Tough to say. Both about the same price and both great. Maybe slight nod to the Puros.


----------



## jatergb

Thats seals the deal! Puros it is but I'm wondering what would be the right decision if we bring DQSM and Lz A2 in to the mix. Reading that thread now but please fire away if you can help me decide. Again, my preference is neutral sounding iems with slight inkling towards musical sound over too analytical.


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> My bad, this is why I don't write reviews. I'm always thinking everyone were right their when I was testing and know just what I'm saying Like I kbow I have an X3ii (there's an X3) I'll get better.......maybe Seriously I'll make sure I include Manu, Make & Model # in the future


 
 Not your fault. I blame Xduoo for releasing something that has the same name as an existing product.


----------



## jatergb

Although the title reads amps and dacs too, i hardly find any info on dacs and amps in this thread. 
  
 So, what is the best economical VFM amp or DAP in sub 100$ range? Are the options limited to Xduoo, Xuelin and Fiios? I found topping and E6 to be interesting if I get Puro's (which is most likely). Is there any other worthy contender?


----------



## Lurk650

jatergb said:


> Although the title reads amps and dacs too, i hardly find any info on dacs and amps in this thread.
> 
> So, what is the best economical VFM amp or DAP in sub 100$ range? Are the options limited to Xduoo, Xuelin and Fiios? I found topping and E6 to be interesting if I get Puro's (which is most likely). Is there any other worthy contender?


 
 Been using the E07K from FiiO since 2013, its an Amp/DAC. Its a neutral Freq response but does have a touch of warmth to the sound. It's only $56 right now on Amazon. Now perma paired with my iPod Touch 4th Gen since I bought a iBasso D14 DAC/Amp for my perma desktop setup since its more transparent in sound. 
  
 Burned my E80 in more last night with Pink noise, I think that plus fresh ears today I"m digging them again, slightly more than the DIY IE800


----------



## Lurk650

Got the VJJB K4...what tips do you recommend Twin? I think it was tips I don't have lol. 

Listening to the Puros from my Clip Zip and they sound really good. I could listen straight from it and be perfectly content.


----------



## jatergb

lurk650 said:


> Been using the E07K from FiiO since 2013, its an Amp/DAC. Its a neutral Freq response but does have a touch of warmth to the sound. It's only $56 right now on Amazon. Now perma paired with my iPod Touch 4th Gen since I bought a iBasso D14 DAC/Amp for my perma desktop setup since its more transparent in sound.
> 
> Burned my E80 in more last night with Pink noise, I think that plus fresh ears today I"m digging them again, slightly more than the DIY IE800


 
  
 Cool, D14 is way beyond the budget for me. Probably topping for now. 


lurk650 said:


> Got the VJJB K4...what tips do you recommend Twin? I think it was tips I don't have lol.
> 
> Listening to the Puros from my Clip Zip and they sound really good. I could listen straight from it and be perfectly content.


 
 Wow! That is nice. Thanks! I still need clarification reg. how puros sound with respect to DQSM. Hope Twin sees this soon and answers this. Reading the DQSM thread in the mean-while. Enjoy your new pair then!


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah changed tips to the medium tips from Puro and WOW. Listening to Oh Wonder's self titled album, everything is clear and detailed. Gonna throw some Pink Noise on and go eat dinner


----------



## jatergb

How wow exactly? Comparo plz.


----------



## Lurk650

Not so good at describing sounds but out of the box the bass is neutral. The midrange is where its strong, no sibilance in the vocals, they are forward and clear, Upper mids are have a very natural tone to them, damn good clarity. Highs are smooth. Sound stage I'd feel is maybe just slightly above average. Songs with real instruments in them have a great tone to them. I really want to say reminiscent of the Tenores but with better dynamics. 
  
 Listening to Hotel California (Acoustic Live) really sounds like I'm in the room with them. Since they are vocal forward Rap/Hip Hop doesn't work too well with them, most other genres with vocals seem to be fine as of right now.
  
 Reminder this is all out of the box...


----------



## jatergb

Thanks. How do they stack up against other iems?


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> *What Chris says Peter however Shanling says 10Hrs*. I will add that to me the M2 has the quality aesthetics of a much higher quality DAP ala A&K.


 

 In lab environment and without much navigation/screen-operation-time plus "just" FLAC files, 10 hours are easily achievable. Keep in mind that for the battery test, I enabled the screen ~ once every 1.5 hours and played around in the menus to simulate a more realistic test environment. Then, I also set the DAP to quite high volume and the files for listening were 50% CD-FLAC and 50% Hi-Res FLAC.


----------



## DaveLT

lurk650 said:


> Got the VJJB K4...what tips do you recommend Twin? I think it was tips I don't have lol.
> 
> Listening to the Puros from my Clip Zip and they sound really good. I could listen straight from it and be perfectly content.


 
 I found they work best with the mushroom tips (not the hill shaped ones but you could try that as it tames the low end). My sony hybrids don't work on it (sounds awfully congested)
  

*Based on my experience, *it's rather dark and has recessed mids. Details are average but treble is sort of in the background.


----------



## Lurk650

davelt said:


> I found they work best with the mushroom tips (not the hill shaped ones but you could try that as it tames the low end). My sony hybrids don't work on it (sounds awfully congested)
> 
> 
> *Based on my experience, *it's rather dark and has recessed mids. Details are average but treble is sort of in the background.


 
  
 Using Puro Medium Tips. Bass is neutral, mids are forward and Treble is about even I guess not to bright for my ears. Agreed detail is average. IDK if its the wood but it has a really nice natural tonality on live instruments.


----------



## Gonomon

Just learned out how aliexpress dispute works. Aliexpress give 5 days to seller to answer your problem. At the end of the 5 days seller will try to solve problem. If you not liked sellers way to solve your problem, you can escalate it. In my case seller promised that i will recieve my order at 14 of Feb. and i cant escalate it to aliexpress directly. Waste of time really , shipping still is not updated and when i went to warehouse worker on there is said my item is not even come to customs at mt country.


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Did you try them while running?
> I saw report on Amazon saying that when running the cable will slide toward the remote side as it's heavier making the feeling annoying, is that true?


 
 I don't write the answer precisely when running. Generally the type of  the controller within the code like BH07 might have the same problem. 
 I guess fitting the combination both ear-tips and ear-stabilizer is important. Now I checked the controller is about 1g.
 The left side of my BH07 tends to be easier to drop from my ear hole than that of the right side when keeping to shake my head.


----------



## j0p3Y

Narrowed it down to these.. :
.. Havi b3 pro,
 **** UE, 
 Puro500. 
 KZ ate-s
 KZ ed10
 DIY IE800 

Different price and Sq but probably I'm gonna buy two sets. Any comparisons?
FYI, I'm looking for a 'mixed bag', I like the sound my Takstar pro 80 gives, quite pure, but a bit more sub and high would be nice (just a bit more to the V). Also a WOW-factor is welcome. 
 Only own a Takstar and earbuds (piston) to attach to my xduoo x3, so a set like Havi or **** is missing


----------



## ozkan

j0p3y said:


> Narrowed it down to these.. :
> .. Havi b3 pro,
> **** UE,
> Puro500.
> ...




I would buy **** UE, Pro 500 and DIY IE800 from that list. 

Havi B3 Pro 1 is also very solid however you may find the subbass missing. They are quite flat and not V shape.


----------



## peter123

j0p3y said:


> Narrowed it down to these.. :
> .. Havi b3 pro,
> **** UE,
> Puro500.
> ...




It's really difficult to help when your options are so "all over the place" in both price, soundsignature and sensitivity.

To me that looks like three lists:

B3 vs Puro
DIY800 vs UE
ATE vs ED10

Just my 2c.....


----------



## Lurk650

Puro is not V-Shaped
  
 Also, after more burn in and then some listening, hearing the upper mids recession now on the K4. Vocals seem forward still. Better than the DIY IE800, bass is a helluva lot tighter and less boomy. No harshness about these. Pair better with my Fiio E07K than they do the D14 so these will be in the mix for exercising, worry about the wood plus sweat though


----------



## peter123

jatergb said:


> thanks for the replies concerning the pros and cons of removable cables. However, my other question remains unanswered. Let me try again.
> 
> Can someone please compare the popular models here purely based on the value-for-money aspect with the the usual suspects around 100 usd? I was interested in SE215, re 400, EX1 and hf5. Put in another way, is there is any lesser-known IEM that will deliver same/better sound quality compared to the ones i mentioned above?




I've only got the SE215 from your list and this is how I feel about them in general:

Brought out the E215 since I've not heard them in quite a while and since I've seen some questions about them lately.

The charachter of the SE215 to my ears is slightly on the dark side with a bit of roll off in both ends. Mid-bass has more presence than subbass. Soundstage width is pretty mediocre while clarity and details are fairly good. Clarity and details are also good given the overall signature. They do feel fairly balanced with the mid-bass being most noticeable but in general I find them a bit dull and unengaging although certainly not bad. They do a lot of things decent without excelling at anything.

In comparison the **** UE has much better soundstage width and a more airy presentation while depth is similar. The UE is also brighter and especially male vocals are thinner while female vocals are better. They have also got more subbass and better bass quality. For my preference I prefer the **** easily but ymmv.

I'd say that although the SE215 is not a bad IEM you can get similar or better for from $20 these days if you pick the right ones.


----------



## j0p3Y

peter123 said:


> It's really difficult to help when your options are so "all over the place" in both price, soundsignature and sensitivity.
> 
> To me that looks like three lists:
> 
> ...



Hi Peter.. I'm well aware of the bandwidth I create when posting this list  
I'm just curious which has most bang-for-buck. I don't think that there always is the same level increase in (sound) quality when the price of an object increases in the same amount. But all info is welcome. I like this thread a lot... Keeps me reading, never a dull moment


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> It's really difficult to help when your options are so "all over the place" in both price, soundsignature and sensitivity.
> 
> To me that looks like three lists:
> 
> ...


 






 Easy Pick just like the lottery:
 Puro by a mile over any of the other choices.
 UE (800 isn't that good)
 ED10 (because it's downcabled)
  
 Actually the only 2 You have listed that are worth Having as your Main Set are the B3 and the Puro.
  
 I haven't decided on the Easy UE Custom yet it's still cooking.
  
 peter is right. You need to settle on an EQ that you Prefer and a Price range. Otherwise it's apples and oranges.
  
 Also you can get a FAIR idea from a review on this forum BUT REMEMBER it's just a subjective opinion made by the poster.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

Finally I ordered **** UE and DIY IE800.  Xduoo x3 will be next but still not sure if it will be worth after Hidizs Ap100.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> I don't write the answer precisely when running. Generally the type of  the controller within the code like BH07 might have the same problem.
> I guess fitting the combination both ear-tips and ear-stabilizer is important. Now I checked the controller is about 1g.
> The left side of my BH07 tends to be easier to drop from my ear hole than that of the right side when keeping to shake my head.


 
  
 Thank you!
 Did you try any other cheap BT sports with aptx? If yes the Taotronics is superior in terms of audio quality?


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Thank you!
> Did you try any other cheap BT sports with aptx? If yes the Taotronics is superior in terms of audio quality?


 
 Unfortunately I have no environment with apt-x and then I don't evaluate them under apt-x. 
  
 TT-BH07 and qy8 are references of cheap BTs in my heart. 
  
 Recently I received TT-BH12. BH12 might be QCY QY11.  This earphones is also well balance and lighter sound than BH07.
  
 QCY and Dacom are OEM cheap BT earphones manufacturers. Dacom G11 is also good sound quality but not match for Dance and Hardcore and so on. 
  
 http://dacom.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008826779343/Homepage.htm
 http://www.qcymall.com/
  
 Of MPOW, Sheashell is v-shaped with haevier bass than Magneto. Seals sounds strong bass.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> Unfortunately I have no environment with apt-x and then I don't evaluate them under apt-x.
> 
> TT-BH07 and qy8 are references of cheap BTs in my heart.
> 
> ...


 
  
 So you mean BH07 = QY8 for sound quality?
 I am asking because in Amazon France there are sometimes 10 euros difference between an Mpow QY8 and Taotronics BH07, I thought the higher price was because the BH07 is superior.
 I will seek earphones with BH12 too


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> So you mean BH07 = QY8 for sound quality?
> I am asking because in Amazon France there are sometimes 10 euros difference between an Mpow QY8 and Taotronics BH07, I thought the higher price was because the BH07 is superior.
> I will seek earphones with BH12 too


 
 BH07 is slightly better than QY8 but I guess the difference is nothing with 10euro. QY8 sells many OEM like soundpeats and iclever , I have confirme they have same sound and build qualities.
 BH06 is similar sound and product with QY8 but whereas BH06 is bluetooth 4.0, QY8 is bluetooth 4.1 although BJ06 might be an OEM product of QCY.
  
 The issue of QY8 might be its fake products.  I don't get its fake but I got the fake of QY7.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> BH07 is slightly better than QY8 but I guess the difference is nothing with 10euro. QY8 sells many OEM like soundpeats and iclever , I have confirme they have same sound and build qualities.
> BH06 is similar sound and product with QY8 but whereas BH06 is bluetooth 4.0, QY8 is bluetooth 4.1 although BJ06 might be an OEM product of QCY.
> 
> The issue of QY8 might be its fake products.  I don't get its fake but I got the fake of QY7.


 
  
 Thanks for the explanation, I feel such a nooby with the chinese BT earphones!
 I have found only one model with BH12, the Taotronics ones who look like Beats but it's very expensive for OEM Chinese at 60 euros (65$)
 Even the BH07 is only available as Taotronics in Amazon France, they are the ones who made TT-BH?


----------



## peter123

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I feel such a nooby with the chinese BT earphones!
> I have found only one model with BH12, the Taotronics ones who look like Beats but it's very expensive for OEM Chinese at 60 euros (65$)
> Even the BH07 is only available as Taotronics in Amazon France, they are the ones who made TT-BH?




Does it have to be headphones or would IEM's be ok?


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I feel such a nooby with the chinese BT earphones!
> I have found only one model with BH12, the Taotronics ones who look like Beats but it's very expensive for OEM Chinese at 60 euros (65$)
> Even the BH07 is only available as Taotronics in Amazon France, they are the ones who made TT-BH?


 
  
 Oh! its too expensive! In Japan, around 3000yen $27.
 I don't know BH07's OEM manufacturer.


----------



## vegetaleb

peter123 said:


> Does it have to be headphones or would IEM's be ok?


 
  
 They are IEM


----------



## peter123

vegetaleb said:


> They are IEM




Lol, sorry. I just googled BH07 and Bluetooth and first thing that came up was a picture of some bt headphones.

If you can find a pair of Axgio Sprint I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## SmOgER

peter123 said:


> Lol, sorry. I just googled BH07 and Bluetooth and first thing that came up was a picture of some bt headphones.




You found ACME ones lol. 
He meant Taotronics TT-BH07.


----------



## BurntToast12

Welp, my Havi broke.
Any recommendation for IEMs under 60$?
I'm fine with any sound sig.


----------



## Waqar

Just ordered puro iem500, thanks too this thread. Thanks for the info you guys post here.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> Just ordered puro iem500, thanks too this thread. Thanks for the info you guys post here.




Where did you find a seller that ships to Norway if I may ask?


----------



## j0p3Y

peter123 said:


> Where did you find a seller that ships to Norway if I may ask?


hehheh, same question here, no seller that ships to The Netherlands


----------



## TwinACStacks

burnttoast12 said:


> Welp, my Havi broke.
> Any recommendation for IEMs under 60$?
> I'm fine with any sound sig.


 






 Without Hesitation:
  
 Puro IEM 500
 OnePlus Icon
 i.Valux Bette 10MM all metal
  
 3 right off the Top of my Head.
  








 TWIN


----------



## vapman

j0p3y said:


> hehheh, same question here, no seller that ships to The Netherlands


 

 Surely you must be able to buy them direct from a China retailer?


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> Surely you must be able to buy them direct from a China retailer?


 





 AMAZON doesn't ship to Europe?
  








 TWIN


----------



## nolife1123

twinacstacks said:


> AMAZON doesn't ship to Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mostly not, even if they do it's about 20$ shipping for most of the things, crazy expensive, might as well order from aliex/taobao/ebay instead, amazon is expensive as it is


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> AMAZON doesn't ship to Europe?
> 
> :blink: :blink: TWIN




Sometimes they do and sometthey don't, unfortunately with the Puro it was a no go when I tried a while back.


----------



## robvagyok

peter123 said:


> Where did you find a seller that ships to Norway if I may ask?


 
 +1 for this, based in Hungary I'd love to get one - but not for 100$


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> Where did you find a seller that ships to Norway if I may ask?




I bought from this guy, he does not ship outside Us. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142

And I am using a shipping agent who ships it too me from the us.
They are called jetcarrier.


----------



## peter123

waqar said:


> I bought from this guy, he does not ship outside Us.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142
> 
> And I am using a shipping agent who ships it too me from the us.
> They are called jetcarrier.




Ok I understand, tikk takk


----------



## 1clearhead

burnttoast12 said:


> Welp, my Havi broke.
> Any recommendation for IEMs under 60$?
> I'm fine with any sound sig.


 

 Try the *TINGO FL800*.....One of the best I have when amped!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Original-Tingo-IE-FL800-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-Earbud-Ear-Phone-Headset-Computer-Subwoofer-Custom/32516869432.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.qYp9Tf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_3_10014_10001_10002_10005_301_10006_10003_10004_62_9999,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6149


----------



## DaveLT

I have plans for this puppy. I raised it up using spare standoffs, put 2x 40mm fans because the MOSFETs run too dam hot (To make big power push pull mosfets run really hot!) and hottest of them all are the poor LM317s for the current source.. I touched one of them right after shutting it down and it really was toasty.
 So I used zip tie engineering to make a fully adjustable fan array (lol) 
 Install a outrageously tall tube shield for the 6N11 that's coming my way also probably replace the 4700uf cap with a 10Kuf and velcro it to the roof.
  
 As mental insane ideas go, I think this is quite a big one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

DaveLT Haha, that is awesome.


----------



## Mr Trev

davelt said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bat**** insane indeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Freakishly hot is a good thing for me since its freakishly cold where I live.
  
 Hows the gain on that thing? My biggest worry is that driving it with my X3 (Fiio - 1st gen), I'll get no travel out of the volume knob before I blow my eardrums out. Looking into ways I could lower the gain if necessary - anybody have suggestions?


----------



## j0p3Y

robvagyok said:


> +1 for this, based in Hungary I'd love to get one - but not for 100$


same here, AliExpress and eBay nothing... Amazon doesn't ship eu. And importing from USA always gives big extra costs because of Customs


----------



## DaveLT

mr trev said:


> Bat**** insane indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I find that the gain is very mild. Very mild indeed similar to my SMSL sApII as in if I set my motherboard's DAC to half volume I have over 1/3 the travel for decent volumes. Can't imagine a DAP that's gonna match a desktop when it comes to gain and we're speaking 2.5V here to match my AK4490 DAC that has that much for some reason ...
  
 (I don't like loud volumes but the Havi B3 Pro 2 really required cranking with my phone it can still drive it)


----------



## Mr Trev

davelt said:


> I find that the gain is very mild. Very mild indeed similar to my SMSL sApII as in if I set my motherboard's DAC to half volume I have over 1/3 the travel for decent volumes. Can't imagine a DAP that's gonna match a desktop when it comes to gain and we're speaking 2.5V here to match my AK4490 DAC that has that much for some reason ...
> 
> (I don't like loud volumes but the Havi B3 Pro 2 really required cranking with my phone it can still drive it)


 
 Thanks, sounds promising. I know with my portable amps, I can barely hit 11 o'clock on low gain without it being too loud (Havi included).


----------



## squallkiercosa

gonomon said:


> Just learned out how aliexpress dispute works. Aliexpress give 5 days to seller to answer your problem. At the end of the 5 days seller will try to solve problem. If you not liked sellers way to solve your problem, you can escalate it. In my case seller promised that i will recieve my order at 14 of Feb. and i cant escalate it to aliexpress directly. Waste of time really , shipping still is not updated and when i went to warehouse worker on there is said my item is not even come to customs at mt country.


 
 I have a watch tool on the way and the tracking number isn't updating either since Dec 13. The Disputes are useful after 45 days, before it's unlikely to be solved in your favor. Gonomon, where do you live? I lived in Russia and Venezuela and the issues where usually the local post, actually considering the volume of packages and trafic, Chinese post works surprisingly well.
  
 Think about it: what can a individual do to solve the issues with the chinese post?


----------



## Lurk650

Switched from the Medium Puro tips on the K4 to the Small Plus and bass is in full effect now. Not sure how I like it.


----------



## squallkiercosa

I really enjoyed the post offices in France: in order to give them a better purpose, Laposte also offers banking services 
 In Russia for some reason a package from Germany full of books was retained for 2 months (they opened and checked every book) but I always got the notifications fairly quick. The opposite was in Venezuela: the notification about the package arrived at my door 2-3 weeks after the item was in customs or in the city. Never got a package inspected (they sent me food once, chocolates mostly and gave me everything)


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Switched from the Medium Puro tips on the K4 to the Small Plus and bass is in full effect now. Not sure how I like it.


 





 Lurk, I just posted to the Puro thread. You need to see it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Lurk, I just posted to the Puro thread. You need to see it.
> 
> TWIN




Saw it


----------



## squallkiercosa

China has the most modern ports in the world (maybe just behind Singapore) they're really marvelous in efficiency and speed believe it or not. In the States all the ports are outdated and Unions make the work really complicated.
  
 Interesting fact: One of the issues that China faces is that the majority of cargo ships that arrive to China are almost empty, because the imports levels are not remotely compared to the export levels, so it is really expensive to operate a cargo ship on the return...


----------



## jatergb

peter123 said:


> I've only got the SE215 from your list and this is how I feel about them in general:
> 
> Brought out the E215 since I've not heard them in quite a while and since I've seen some questions about them lately.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the details! After reading a bit, it was clear that I could do much better for less money and ended-up chosing Puro. I'm going to keep that 20$ value point of yours in my mind for my next round of purchases. 
  


j0p3y said:


> Hi Peter.. I'm well aware of the bandwidth I create when posting this list
> I'm just curious which has most bang-for-buck. I don't think that there always is the same level increase in (sound) quality when the price of an object increases in the same amount. But all info is welcome. I like this thread a lot... Keeps me reading, never a dull moment


 
  
 I was in the same ship for the past 3-4 days until i bit the bullet last night and ordered puros. I can relate to what you are trying to do! 


twinacstacks said:


> Easy Pick just like the lottery:
> Puro by a mile over any of the other choices.
> UE (800 isn't that good)
> ED10 (because it's downcabled)
> ...


 
 After your reply last night on the DQSM thread and re-thinking my current budget woes, 50$ was little too much as it is and hence I decide to go for Puros for now and going by your comments, it didnn't feel like DQSM will exceed PURO by a huge margin.
  


ozkan said:


> Finally I ordered **** UE and DIY IE800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mine too! What do you mean if it is worth after Hidiz? Isn't it worthy of its asking price?
  


waqar said:


> Just ordered puro iem500, thanks too this thread. Thanks for the info you guys post here.


 
 Me too! Cheers! I have to wait until month end for my colleague to carry it for me from GA. 
  


burnttoast12 said:


> Welp, my Havi broke.
> Any recommendation for IEMs under 60$?
> I'm fine with any sound sig.


 
 After reading for 3-4 days, I ordered IEM500 from ebay for 50$. If neutral/monitoring quality is what you are looking for then these should suffice.
  


peter123 said:


> Where did you find a seller that ships to Norway if I may ask?


 
 Lucky for me, I had a colleague on OJT at GA right now. Else I too would have had to shell out extra for freight forwarder's service.
  


twinacstacks said:


> Without Hesitation:
> 
> Puro IEM 500
> OnePlus Icon
> ...


 
 Happy to see Puro stiil at the top in your list!


----------



## Lurk650

Since you are getting Puro when you have an extra $20 grab the K4 and throw on some Puro tips. Was down near the ocean today and isolation was great, microphonics just about non existent


----------



## dwayniac

The best looking headphones that I have seen on AE.


----------



## BurntToast12

The Puro doesn`t ship to Indonesia :c


----------



## andione1983

Anyone tried vjjb k2 looks like a micro driver 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter123

andione1983 said:


> Anyone tried vjjb k2 looks like a micro driver
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk




My pair arrived yesterday and I've used them for several hours already.

Since it's still early I don't want to say too much but I'm not particularly impressed. Pretty heavy bass impact but the bass is on the slow side and sounds monotone. The rest is pretty balanced but lacks air and excitement for me. Presentation is more on the intimate side. The treble rolls off very early making it a very smooth presentation but I like my treble to extend much further.

I need to do some a/b to be sure but from memory the KZ HDS1 is pretty similar but better.

It's not bad for $15 but it's not a particulary good buy either imho.

YMMV, early days jada jada


----------



## DaveLT

andione1983 said:


> Anyone tried vjjb k2 looks like a micro driver
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


 
 It _*is* _a micro driver but it's quite new. Don't think anyone has got theirs yet but I'm not buying it because I hate flat cables.


----------



## Gonomon

squallkiercosa said:


> I have a watch tool on the way and the tracking number isn't updating either since Dec 13. The Disputes are useful after 45 days, before it's unlikely to be solved in your favor. Gonomon, where do you live? I lived in Russia and Venezuela and the issues where usually the local post, actually considering the volume of packages and trafic, Chinese post works surprisingly well.
> 
> Think about it: what can a individual do to solve the issues with the chinese post?


 You are right, but i think i am too. Because it was written 15-27 days on shipping information. I live in Turkey and Turkey's post services like the worst out there in terms of package sending. One of my friends was bought key chain and necklace from China and one of them never arrived. That makes me anxious.


----------



## yacobx

Yay


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I've received packages from China that never even left China according to tracking so I wouldn't put much attention to the tracking. 4-6 weeks ia certainly not uncommon. The post service in your own coutry also matters. Here in Norway the package is usually delivere 1-2 days after it arrives to the custom facility, I'm pretty sure this will vary a lot between countries also adding to the total delivery time.

I actually got some usb cables from HK yesterday that I ordered only four days ago so I've waited between 4 days and 6 weeks for packages from China.

I've made several hundred purchases and their really are bo "normal" delivery time. My best estimate would be 2-4 weeks to western Europe.


----------



## jatergb

burnttoast12 said:


> The Puro doesn`t ship to Indonesia :c


 
 Use freight-forwarding service like Shop and Ship. It will come in handy in many other times but be sure that your seller is ok dropping off your purchases at FF offices. All are not usually.


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> My pair arrived yesterday and I've used them for several hours already.
> 
> Since it's still early I don't want to say too much but I'm not particularly impressed. Pretty heavy bass impact but the bass is on the slow side and sounds monotone. The rest is pretty balanced but lacks air and excitement for me. Presentation is more on the intimate side. The treble rolls off very early making it a very smooth presentation but I like my treble to extend much further.
> 
> ...




Well that's potentially a bummer. Mine should arrive in a couple weeks. Sounds like it will be similar to, or, a worse version of the Remax 720i.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> Well that's potentially a bummer. Mine should arrive in a couple weeks. Sounds like it will be similar to, or, a worse version of the Remax 720i.




Well you know me: allergic to intrusive mid-bass and appreciating a wide and airy presentation. People with other preferences may very well end up liking them


----------



## DaveLT

b9scrambler said:


> Well that's potentially a bummer. Mine should arrive in a couple weeks. Sounds like it will be similar to, or, a worse version of the Remax 720i.


 
 Do compare the K2 to the RM720i. Do you have the HDS1 as well?
 Do you have the joyroom e107?
  
 I think the K2 may sell easily on my local site since consumers love flat cables and is tiny as ... dust.


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Well you know me: allergic to intrusive mid-bass and appreciating a wide and airy presentation. People with other preferences may very well end up liking them




Me too. I hate mid-bass. It makes my head ache.


----------



## ozkan

Hey guys can somebody convince me to buy Xduoo x3 over Ap100?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Hey guys can somebody convince me to buy Xduoo x3 over Ap100?




Jus do it 

Was that enough?


----------



## B9Scrambler

davelt said:


> Do compare the K2 to the RM720i. Do you have the HDS1 as well?
> Do you have the joyroom e107?
> 
> I think the K2 may sell easily on my local site since consumers love flat cables and is tiny as ... dust.




When the K2 arrive I can compare them to the 720i and HDS1. Should be able to compare to the Brainwavz Omega too


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Jus do it
> 
> Was that enough?




Haha I think so.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Haha I think so.




Lol!

I can always add a swoosh if it helps


----------



## j0p3Y

peter123 said:


> Jus do it
> 
> Was that enough?


hehheh, was thinking exactly the same but thought he liked some arguments


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I can always add a swoosh if it helps




Which color black or grey lol? 




j0p3y said:


> hehheh, was thinking exactly the same but thought he liked some arguments




Haha if he says do it it is enough for me.  Some thoughts would be highly appreciated though.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Which color black or grey lol?
> Haha if he says do it it is enough for me.  Some thoughts would be highly appreciated though.




I'm really curious about it myself so I'd really like to hear your opinion of it.

Black would be my choice.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> Hey guys can somebody convince me to buy Xduoo x3 over Ap100?



Okay user reviews on the 100 are mixed and user support I understand is almost nonexistant along with firmware updates. The xduoo pn the other hand has great reviews although it doesn't have EQing there is a plan for it in future firmware updates. I have one on the way as we speak whick I will compare with my fiio equipment.

 TWIN


----------



## jatergb

lurk650 said:


> Since you are getting Puro when you have an extra $20 grab the K4 and throw on some Puro tips. Was down near the ocean today and isolation was great, microphonics just about non existent


 
 I will save all I can now to get a DAP.  I'm not much of an experimenter but I will keep this in mind to suggest to others if they like bassy sound. Thanks! I will probably get the Zircons next to have an extra inexpensive pair handy.
  


peter123 said:


> My pair arrived yesterday and I've used them for several hours already.
> 
> Since it's still early I don't want to say too much but I'm not particularly impressed. Pretty heavy bass impact but the bass is on the slow side and sounds monotone. The rest is pretty balanced but lacks air and excitement for me. Presentation is more on the intimate side. The treble rolls off very early making it a very smooth presentation but I like my treble to extend much further.
> 
> ...


 
  Could you try different tips and see if that helps? See @Lurk650's comments above where he tried it with different tips.
  
 Quote:


gonomon said:


> You are right, but i think i am too. Because it was written 15-27 days on shipping information. I live in Turkey and Turkey's post services like the worst out there in terms of package sending. One of my friends was bought key chain and necklace from China and one of them never arrived. That makes me anxious.


 
 I ordered a watch about 10 days ago and china post and even india post both show same status. So tracking seems to work in this case. I believe I might receive it within 25 days as opposed to maximum of 40 days. 
  


ozkan said:


> Hey guys can somebody convince me to buy Xduoo x3 over Ap100?


 
 Looks alone are worth it if you care much for it. Not sure about the SQ though. But price too is almost 30% less.
  


peter123 said:


> Jus do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 to Just do it.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> ozkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys can somebody convince me to buy Xduoo x3 over Ap100?
> ...


 
 Peter is this the same thing? Same chip?
  
 http://www.tomtop.com/mini-xduoo-x3-hifi-music-player-jz4760b-chip-24bit192khz-hd-format-audio-player-lossless-music-player-black-for-2-pcs-128g-memory-card-v1584b.html?currency=USD&lang=en&aid=gpla&gclid=Cj0KEQiAlO20BRCcieCSncPlqqMBEiQAOZGMnMsvbDFU4RON69qqiJAZbS4yptuwe48RDZO3l1dKL40aAoDr8P8HAQ


----------



## DaveLT

jatergb said:


> I will save all I can now to get a DAP.  I'm not much of an experimenter but I will keep this in mind to suggest to others if they like bassy sound. Thanks! I will probably get the Zircons next to have an extra inexpensive pair handy.
> 
> I ordered a watch about 10 days ago and china post and even india post both show same status. So tracking seems to work in this case. I believe I might receive it within 25 days as opposed to maximum of 40 days.
> 
> ...


 
 Lurk was talking about the K4 not the K2.


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> Lurk was talking about the K4 not the K2.




Yep.

I've tried the K2 with plenty of tips.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

peter123 said:


> I'm really curious about it myself so I'd really like to hear your opinion of it.
> 
> Black would be my choice.


 

 Mine (xDuoo X3) is silver (aka gray) and I'm content with it   
  
 Charliemotta,
  
   HOLY COW!   That's the cheapest I've seen the X3 offered for.  I got mine for $90 from banggood on an email special.  Normally they've been selling for $110.  Several folks in the xDuoo X3 thread just ordered from Tomtop in the last few days but noone mentioned THAT price ($73.99)!


----------



## Mr Trev

ozkan said:


> Hey guys can somebody convince me to buy Xduoo x3 over Ap100?


 
 C'mon… you know you want to. All the cool kids do it!!
  
 BTW, my vote'd be for silver. Too many black rectangles in the world


----------



## Charliemotta

mr trev said:


> ozkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys can somebody convince me to buy Xduoo x3 over Ap100?
> ...


 
 Trev, is the Mini the same thing?
  
 http://www.tomtop.com/mini-xduoo-x3-hifi-music-player-jz4760b-chip-24bit192khz-hd-format-audio-player-lossless-music-player-black-for-2-pcs-128g-memory-card-v1584b.html?currency=USD&lang=en&aid=gpla&gclid=Cj0KEQiAlO20BRCcieCSncPlqqMBEiQAOZGMnMsvbDFU4RON69qqiJAZbS4yptuwe48RDZO3l1dKL40aAoDr8P8HAQ


----------



## Bob A (SD)

charliemotta said:


> Trev, is the Mini the same thing?
> 
> http://www.tomtop.com/mini-xduoo-x3-hifi-music-player-jz4760b-chip-24bit192khz-hd-format-audio-player-lossless-music-player-black-for-2-pcs-128g-memory-card-v1584b.html?currency=USD&lang=en&aid=gpla&gclid=Cj0KEQiAlO20BRCcieCSncPlqqMBEiQAOZGMnMsvbDFU4RON69qqiJAZbS4yptuwe48RDZO3l1dKL40aAoDr8P8HAQ


 
  
 Yes.  There is no "mini."  Obviously they're simply trying to emphasize the diminutive size of the DAP.  What they show is what I have and really like


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> I'm really curious about it myself so I'd really like to hear your opinion of it.
> 
> Black would be my choice.





peter123 said:


> I'm really curious about it myself so I'd really like to hear your opinion of it.
> 
> Black would be my choice.







mr trev said:


> C'mon… you know you want to. All the cool kids do it!!
> 
> BTW, my vote'd be for silver. Too many black rectangles in the world




Thank you guys for convincing me to buy Xduoo x3. I ordered the silver colour from tomtop. Too many blacks everywhere.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Thank you guys for convincing me to buy Xduoo x3. I ordered the silver colour from tomtop. Too many blacks everywhere.




Our pleasure 

Dman that price, I'm having a hard time resisting.......


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Our pleasure
> 
> Dman that price, I'm having a hard time resisting.......




Yeah I couldn't resist the price. They still have the black color bro. Just do it!


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Yeah I couldn't resist the price. They still have the black color bro. Just do it!




Ha ha....


----------



## Mr Trev

ozkan said:


> Yeah I couldn't resist the price. They still have the black color bro. Just do it!


 
 Almost clicked buy myself, but I'll wait for the silver model - it'll match my e12a better, and more impressions I'm still on the fence about Xduoo's firmware development - basically I have no idea how proactive they are about it. The nice thing about Fiio/Shanling/Cayin/others is they're pretty active on the forums, getting feedback, etc.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

mr trev said:


> Almost clicked buy myself, but I'll wait for the silver model - it'll match my e12a better, and more impressions I'm still on the fence about Xduoo's firmware development - basically I have no idea how proactive they are about it. The nice thing about Fiio/Shanling/Cayin/others is they're pretty active on the forums, getting feedback, etc.


 

 Judging by their quick response to user feedback on their earlier X2 model which saw 7 updates to the firmware and their moves thusfar on the X3, I don't think firmware development is an issue.  Or I wouldn't have bought one 
  
 One of their reps is in contact with a forumite active in the xDuoo thread (H2OFidelity).  Apparently the Chinese have some regulations prohibiting participation direct from the mainland.  Those other firms you mention have offices outside of the mainland (e.g. Hong Kong, etc.) which provides a base for competent english speaking reps to operate on forums from.  xDuoo doesn't have that luxury to circumvent the restrictions.
  
 And yes, the silver is nice


----------



## ozkan

mr trev said:


> Almost clicked buy myself, but I'll wait for the silver model - it'll match my e12a better, and more impressions I'm still on the fence about Xduoo's firmware development - basically I have no idea how proactive they are about it. The nice thing about Fiio/Shanling/Cayin/others is they're pretty active on the forums, getting feedback, etc.




Hey they have the silver colour which is indicated as S on size section. When you select S the colour also changes to silver. If I'm not wrong I bought the silver model by selecting that S letter.

http://www.tomtop.com/mini-xduoo-x3-hifi-music-player-jz4760b-chip-24bit192khz-hd-format-audio-player-lossless-music-player-black-for-2-pcs-128g-memory-card-v1584s.html


----------



## j0p3Y

mr trev said:


> C'mon… you know you want to. All the cool kids do it!!
> 
> BTW, my vote'd be for silver. Too many black rectangles in the world


bought my xDuoo x3 in silver and I'm very very happy with it. It introduced me into the world of head-fi. Which now takes me to buying headphones and stuff. Since Puro isn't shipped to The Netherlands for a decent price I have bought the **** UE instead. Then I have enough shopping done this month (x3, Takstar, several pistons). 
+1 for the X3, especially for the price


----------



## j0p3Y

bob a (sd) said:


> ...
> One of their reps is in contact with a forumite active in the xDuoo thread (H2OFidelity)......
> 
> And yes, the silver is nice


change that to @ndburley


----------



## Bob A (SD)

j0p3y said:


> change that to @ndburley


 

 NUTZ.... You're right!  I gotta quit watching football while posting here    LOL


----------



## capnjack

j0p3y said:


> bought my xDuoo x3 in silver and I'm very very happy with it. It introduced me into the world of head-fi. Which now takes me to buying headphones and stuff. Since Puro isn't shipped to The Netherlands for a decent price I have bought the **** UE instead. Then I have enough shopping done this month (x3, Takstar, several pistons).
> +1 for the X3, especially for the price



The **** UE's are great value for money and definitely worth the price if not double the price! Punch well above their weight.


----------



## Mr Trev

the x3 doesn't support playlists, does it? I've read folks talk about eq & gapless, which I'm pretty apathetic about, but I do want m3u support.
 I am inclined to just wait and see how things play out. The problem with that is my currency is racing towards being about as valuable as a discarded hamburger wrapper. And the options… that Shanling M2 is purty


----------



## j0p3Y

bob a (sd) said:


> NUTZ.... You're right!  I gotta quit watching football while posting here    LOL


you were partly right, @H2OFidelity was also very actively involved


----------



## Bob A (SD)

mr trev said:


> the x3 doesn't support playlists, does it?


 
 Not at this time.  With the decent probability of rockboxing as well as firmware updates, it's possible in the future.
  
 It does sport a "favorites" feature where you build a grouping within the DAP, but that's not what you want / need.


----------



## Eric95M

I came across this thread probably 2 months ago.  I am an earphone addict (according to wife).  I have lots of earphones (probably nearing 100 pairs).  I use a Fiio X3 or rockboxed iPod with an E12 or Cayin C5 as I don't hear well.  I want to thank everyone for pointing me in the direction of the Asian sellers.  I have found a TON of very very nice earphones for extremely reasonable prices.  
 I have tried the **** UE's (which are great but, can't handle too much power) 3 pairs of audiosense (I like them all a  lot).  Some K200's, etc. 
 Bottom line for me is, these are some amazingly good sounding earphones that cost a fraction of what the usual ones cost.  And, I am sure these companies are making the products for the better known companies.  I know MoE makes some of the JVC models, etc.
 Thank you all again!


----------



## Carlsan

eric95m said:


> I came across this thread probably 2 months ago.  I am an earphone addict (according to wife).  I have lots of earphones (probably nearing 100 pairs).  I use a Fiio X3 or rockboxed iPod with an E12 or Cayin C5 as I don't hear well.  I want to thank everyone for pointing me in the direction of the Asian sellers.  I have found a TON of very very nice earphones for extremely reasonable prices.
> I have tried the **** UE's (which are great but, can't handle too much power) 3 pairs of audiosense (I like them all a  lot).  Some K200's, etc.
> Bottom line for me is, these are some amazingly good sounding earphones that cost a fraction of what the usual ones cost.  And, I am sure these companies are making the products for the better known companies.  I know MoE makes some of the JVC models, etc.
> Thank you all again!


 
  
 Agreed, lots of gold to be found in these threads. Amazing earphones that match many $200-400 earphones, all going from $10 to $50.
  
 I have the **** UE with a balanced cable (worth four times as much as the earphone - but bought used) on my ak120II. Incredible sound for the price.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Random comparo between the JVC HA-FXH30, KZ ED9, and Havi B3 Pro 1. Thought some of you here might enjoy it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/795159/random-shootout-havi-b3-pro-1-vs-jvc-ha-fxh30-vs-kz-ed9


----------



## andione1983

Initial impression of plextone x46m, don't buy... I'll give it some time for burn in... But so far not impressed. Give me my Ed 9/11 or rock Zircons anyday 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveLT

j0p3y said:


> bought my xDuoo x3 in silver and I'm very very happy with it. It introduced me into the world of head-fi. Which now takes me to buying headphones and stuff. Since Puro isn't shipped to The Netherlands for a decent price I have bought the **** UE instead. Then I have enough shopping done this month (x3, Takstar, several pistons).
> +1 for the X3, especially for the price


 


capnjack said:


> The **** UE's are great value for money and definitely worth the price if not double the price! Punch well above their weight.


 Yup I definitely agree as a owner of the **** UE and the DT4 that the UE is definitely worth the price and the DT4 is probably just a tiny bit better than the UE


----------



## vapman

Just ordered a set of the (non-Super) Carrot Titta. really excited, can't wait to see how they perform


----------



## goodluck4u

I got Archeer AH59-C (wired) as an sample product for writing a review of the selling page in amazon.co.jp.
  
 The headphone is astonishing to me because of wide dynamic range, wide frequency range  good location. so it is suit for classic and others.
  
 The headphone sells about 2500 yen in Japan and about $26 in US amazon. I believe the headphone is far over $25 class headphones. 
 Unfortunately I can not explain the headphone in details. 
  
 And then I compare the headphone with DT990pro(250Ω), a well known headphone and I have.  
 The comparison uses iBasso D1 because DT990pro is hard to evaluation without an amp.
  
 DT990 is better soundstage and isolation but AH59-C is better treble and vocal reality.
 The difference between both might be hard or soft sound. This might be by open-type and closed-type. 
 AH59C might be not over DT990 but is the level I want to compare with DT990. I guess no headphones in the class under $30 beats AH59C. 
  
 AH59C is under burning, about 2 days. The headphone might vary its sounds. I guess its good location in sound is suit for gaming. 
  
 The Japanese sell page, http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B019PQ0BPS/ , explains AH59C is a multi-driver headphone in Japanese, (50mm+20?25mm*3)*2. But we guess the main driver is less than 50mm and might be 40mm. (containing the thought by my friend in a SNS)
 The housing diameter is approximately 55mm and the whole headphone is small.  As the inaccuracy explanation in the selling page, I don't know about the information of AH59C in details.  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017SOBRP2/
  
 I found selling ones on other amazons but I did not find other internet malls. I don't know whether it is the original or a OEM product.


----------



## vapman

The tittas are on their way!
 Can anyone recommend what tips fit on them, silicon or foam?
 i have comply TS200 around.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vapman said:


> The tittas are on their way!
> Can anyone recommend what tips fit on them, silicon or foam?
> i have comply TS200 around.


 
  
 Damn....the Canadian dollar is pure garbage....


----------



## Whataudiophile

Presently,after all the trail and error,what are the top three sought after IEMs on Aliexpress?


----------



## DaveLT

goodluck4u said:


> I got Archeer AH59-C (wired) as an sample product for writing a review of the selling page in amazon.co.jp.
> 
> The headphone is astonishing to me because of wide dynamic range, wide frequency range  good location. so it is suit for classic and others.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds interesting! Is it available other than Amazon JP in japan? I wish to buy it but if there other alternatives I'm open to them


----------



## Fulvio

whataudiophile said:


> Presently,after all the trail and error,what are the top three sought after IEMs on Aliexpress?


 
 Three (among) the most sought under 50$ might be: 
 Rock zircon around 13$
 **** UE around 20$
 I.Valux hybrid bette 10mm around 48$.
 Of coruse opinions differ and there are many more These belong to 3 different price ranges.
 I own the zircon and the I.valux and they surely are as good as people say.


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> The tittas are on their way!
> Can anyone recommend what tips fit on them, silicon or foam?
> i have comply TS200 around.


 





 IF they Fit, by all means USE the Stock tips. They sounded best to me. BTW: You get 4 Tips. 2 on the Phones + 2 Extra All the same size. Nothing Extra except the Package that looks like an Orange Marlboro Flip-Top box with a window.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Now that the XDuoo X3 is near, (Cleared New York Customs), Does anyone know if an SD Card formatted in a Fiio  X series will play in the XDuoo? If not, I have a New 64 GB coming also so no worries.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> Now that the XDuoo X3 is near, (Cleared New York Customs), Does anyone know if an SD Card formatted in a Fiio  X series will play in the XDuoo? If not, I have a New 64 GB coming also so no worries.
> 
> TWIN




Looking forward to your impressions. I bought mine from tomtop yesterday with DHL shipping but hasn't shipped yet. Does anyone know how long does shipping process take?


----------



## Fulvio

About the Xfiduoo X3, is people here aware of the 16bit flac issue? It seems that it plays this kind of music c.a. 30sec slower for every hour. At least this was reported in a russian forum and afterwards in an italian one I follow.


----------



## goodluck4u

davelt said:


> Sounds interesting! Is it available other than Amazon JP in japan? I wish to buy it but if there other alternatives I'm open to them


 
  
 I googled one in other Amazons of US ES and UK. Although I found other Archeer brand products in ebay, there is not AH59-c in ebay and aliexpress.
  
 I looked at http://www.archeer.com/ and it is a multi-language site from English to Russian. ... I don't know Russian Amazon.


----------



## TwinACStacks

fulvio said:


> About the Xfioo X3, is people here aware of the 16bit flac issue? It seems that it plays this kind of music c.a. 30sec slower for every hour. At least this was reported in a russian forum and afterwards in an italian one I follow.


 






 I'm not too worried about that issue. XDuoo like Fiio are very good at fixing and updating their Firmware. It is one of the Reasons I opted for it.


----------



## Fulvio

twinacstacks said:


> I'm not too worried about that issue. XDuoo like Fiio are very good at fixing and updating their Firmware. It is one of the Reasons I opted for it.


 
 I see 
 As I was thinking of making it my daily DAP (especially if I can't get around the issues with my new HM-700) and filling it with flac music, I think I'll wait for the first offer after the updated firmware


----------



## ozkan

fulvio said:


> About the Xfiduoo X3, is people here aware of the 16bit flac issue? It seems that it plays this kind of music c.a. 30sec slower for every hour. At least this was reported in a russian forum and afterwards in an italian one I follow.




I'm not worried either. At least I can press stop or shut down at every 20-30 minutes and resume again. I'm sure Xduoo will find a way to fix that problem. Good sound is all matters to me and quite sure that Xduoo will bring it.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Now that the XDuoo X3 is near, (Cleared New York Customs), Does anyone know if an SD Card formatted in a Fiio  X series will play in the XDuoo? If not, I have a New 64 GB coming also so no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Twin,  not sure how FiiO formats but the xDuuo uses exFat when formatting with the DAP.  That said either exFat or FAT32 formatted on your computer work with the X3 although if memory serves only one will work with firmware updates.


----------



## ozkan

fulvio said:


> I see
> 
> As I was thinking of making it my daily DAP (especially if I can't get around the issues with my new HM-700) and filling it with flac music, I think I'll wait for the first offer after the updated firmware




@Fulvio do you have the Xduoo X3? If so can you compare it to Hm700 please?


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Twin,  not sure how FiiO formats but the xDuuo uses exFat when formatting with the DAP.  That said either exFat or FAT32 formatted on your computer work with the X3 although if memory serves only one will work with firmware updates.


 





 Thanx Bob It's appreciated Mate.
  
 You read any of my impressions so far on the Phones you were interested In? I haven't done a lot yet as I'm a firm believer in Burn In and want to give every Phone a FAIR appraisal on equal footing.
  
 Just because I like something on initial listen doesn't always equate to liking it later.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx Bob It's appreciated Mate.
> 
> You read any of my impressions so far on the Phones you were interested In? I haven't done a lot yet as I'm a firm believer in Burn In and want to give every Phone a FAIR appraisal on equal footing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Indeed I have, thanks     Seems far too many are hot treblewise.  Still loving my Trinity Techne. And once I found the thread about the upcoming Trinity Phantom Sabre I started wondering whether anything in the under $100 range could trump my current IEMs and to simply focus on the Sabres as a future upgrade.   But I admit to still being very curious about  hybrid configurations as I've never heard any.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Indeed I have, thanks     Seems far too many are hot treblewise.  Still loving my Trinity Techne. And once I found the thread about the upcoming Trinity Phantom Sabre I started wondering whether anything in the under $100 range could trump my current IEMs and to simply focus on the Sabres as a future upgrade.   But I admit to still being very curious about  hybrid configurations as I've never heard any.


 





 Yes I have the Deltas and My wife has the Gold Hyperions. Very nice sound signatures. Like You I prefer a Little Darker earphone with Great Detail an vocals. I'm Big on a "Modified W" EQ with a shorter Leg on the Treble.
  
 If You don't have the Puro IEM 500 Do Yourself a Favor and Get some if Possible. They are simply OUTSTANDING. Also This OnePLUS Icon you would like quite a bit as well. The Puros are on Ebay but I'm not sure if they ship To OZ.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Tonight I'm Planning on a More Extended Listen of the Puro IEM100 and the Icons now that they have +50 hours on each. About 8 hours worth on my Delivery Drive tonight.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Tonight I'm Planning on a More Extended Listen of the Puro IEM100 and the Icons now that they have +50 hours on each. About 8 hours worth on my Delivery Drive tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I look forward to your extended listening report on that pair.
  
 BTW what was with the reference to Oz?  I know I sometimes think I'm surrounded by people from na-nah land but the Black Hills of South Dakota definately isn't Oz!  hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> I look forward to your extended listening report on that pair.
> 
> BTW what was with the reference to Oz?  I know I sometimes think I'm surrounded by people from na-nah land but the Black Hills of South Dakota definately isn't Oz!  hahahahahahahahahahaha


 





 Sorry about that Bob. For some reason I thought you were an Aussie....
  
 You are IN LUCK. DO NOT HESITATE:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142?hash=item487eac4fc6:gZMAAOSwv0tVZhNy
  
 If you don't all ready have them, You need them. You just don't know it yet. Although they list Over $100 Lets see if you REALLY need to spend that much, EH?
  
 Based on My recent acquistions of some "Heavy Hitters", I can tell you there really isn't a whole lot short of an 8+ Driver CIEM that sounds any better. *JMHO.* That is if you want to spend the BIG $$$$$.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Sorry about that Bob. For some reason I thought you were an Aussie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL!   You may have a keen eye as well as golden ears as the hat I'm wearing in my avatar is an Aussie make (Akubra) which subliminally may have triggered your Oz thought!  LOL
  
 As for megabuck meagdriver IEMs and CEIMs, no I'll pass.  I have way too much invested in my regular stereo and HT systems to be repeating things with portables.   But your comment is interesting.  Stepping up from my > £90 Techne's apparently won't be all that easy budgetarily.


----------



## ozkan

@TwinACStacks, how is the isolation on Puro IEM 500?


----------



## Lurk650

ozkan said:


> @TwinACStacks, how is the isolation on Puro IEM 500?


 
 I feel they are damn good on the isolation spectrum
  
 Puros are one of those IEMs that for $45 you are getting way, way more than what you paid for.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I feel they are damn good on the isolation spectrum
> 
> Puros are one of those IEMs that for $45 you are getting way, way more than what you paid for.




Yep far and above their pricepoint. You could damn near use them as earplugs they are somewhere around 94% isolation.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

. Golden Ears Bob?
I dunno.... Maybe Copper. or Aluminum...

 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

My review on the *DIGNIS FOVEO* leather case for the DX80 review is up:
*http://www.head-fi.org/products/dignis-foveo-case-for-ibasso-dx80/reviews/15036*​  ​ ​


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> Yep far and above their pricepoint. You could damn near use them as earplugs they are somewhere around 94% isolation.
> 
> TWIN




Oh tempting.  Near Etymotic levels?


----------



## Whataudiophile

fulvio said:


> Three (among) the most sought under 50$ might be:
> Rock zircon around 13$
> **** UE around 20$
> I.Valux hybrid bette 10mm around 48$.
> ...


 

 Does Bette 10mm have a warm midrange?


----------



## leggy

whataudiophile said:


> Does Bette 10mm have a warm midrange?




Not to my ears. I feel they are kind of recessed in midrange


----------



## peter123

Summary of a very fun project:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/matrix-m-stage/reviews/15038


----------



## Whataudiophile

leggy said:


> Not to my ears. I feel they are kind of recessed in midrange


 

 Dude,I am kind of confused here.Then why such reputation?!


----------



## jatergb

ozkan said:


> Oh tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am going to get my Puros by 1st week or Feb. I used HF5 extensively for more than 2-3 years. Though I don't have them now, I think I can still judge any IEM against the isolation they provide. I will remember to answer this then.


----------



## Whataudiophile

goodluck4u said:


> I got Archeer AH59-C (wired) as an sample product for writing a review of the selling page in amazon.co.jp.
> 
> The headphone is astonishing to me because of wide dynamic range, wide frequency range  good location. so it is suit for classic and others.
> 
> ...


 

 I just went through the specs. The frequency range 5 - 25000Hz looks impressive,but does the bass really deliver it?


----------



## leggy

whataudiophile said:


> Dude,I am kind of confused here.Then why such reputation?! :confused_face_2:




Different tastes and hearing. I personally like them. The sound is slight U. For me the Puro sounds fuller than the Bette.
What could be warm for some could be neutral for others.


----------



## Whataudiophile

leggy said:


> Different tastes and hearing. I personally like them. The sound is slight U. For me the Puro sounds fuller than the Bette.
> What could be warm for some could be neutral for others.


 
 Does Bette's lows and highs make up for its recessed midrange? How is the bass of Puro compared to Bette?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Price just went up $10 on eBay and shopdivvy to $59.99 for the Puro IE500


----------



## DaveLT

goodluck4u said:


> I googled one in other Amazons of US ES and UK. Although I found other Archeer brand products in ebay, there is not AH59-c in ebay and aliexpress.
> 
> I looked at http://www.archeer.com/ and it is a multi-language site from English to Russian. ... I don't know Russian Amazon.



Damn, because amazon US is 1.45x the price for me and the shipping will still be expensive.


----------



## leggy

whataudiophile said:


> Does Bette's lows and highs make up for its recessed midrange? How is the bass of Puro compared to Bette?



I would say the Bette has cleaner and forward lows and highs compared to Puros IEM500


----------



## Lurk650

The micro details of the Bettes are what are so great about them. Throw on some Large Auvio tips and you will get a 3D sound stage. It's a more focused soundstage than the Puros. 

On that note I lost my Small Plus tip today for my K4s. Some songs sound great on them. Others don't. Was planning to give them a rest anyways and listen more to my E80s and Tenores. Gotta look around my work and work vehicle for the tip. Couldn't find in my car.


----------



## Whataudiophile

leggy said:


> I would say the Bette has cleaner and forward lows and highs compared to Puros IEM500


 

 Is it safe to assume that the midrange is not too recessed and I can expect great lows out of Bette( both quality and quantity)?
 The reason why I am asking you this is because some guys,along with CNET guys, said great things about Dunu Titan 1's lows,and I gave in and bought it only to be confronted with a thin bass.Titan's bass has quality and you can hear subbass but it sounds too thin for my tastes.CNET guys said,'' Titan 1's low end will blow you away'',and I was sitting right there and listening and it didn't blow me away..haha. I am not a bass-head.See,the Monk lacks subbass and I am totally fine with it as it excels in other areas. I like Monk's overall SQ;it balances things out beautifully.I just brought in Monk so that you might get an idea what I am getting at here.


----------



## Lurk650

Puros and Bette are my favorite IEMs. Both provide a very nice bass response, not lacking at all. Remember though this is with the advice of Twin and also pairing the Bette with Auvio Large tips.


----------



## 1clearhead

So, I got around in taking one more photo of the *Joyroom JR-E107* to show everyone how micro-small in size these are, but yet so powerful and nicely balanced with deep bass/sub-bass, luscious mids and micro-details.
  
 Notice how small they are when compared to even just a paper clip.....
  

  
 Above: That's actually 1 Jiao from China (like 10 cents in the US in size). They're so cheaply priced, I purchased two....one in silver (pictured), and one in grey (still boxed)!


----------



## Lurk650

1clearhead said:


> So, I got around in taking one more photo of the *Joyroom JR-E107* to show everyone how micro-small in size these are, but yet so powerful and nicely balanced with deep bass/sub-bass, luscious mids and micro-details.
> 
> Notice how small they are when compared to even just a paper clip.....
> 
> ...




Loon similar size to Tenore but with better strain reliefs.. 

If I didn't buy the DIY IE800 or VJJB K4 I'd buy these


----------



## PedroVazquez53

People, try on eBay for  xtrememicro
 I purchased these headphones, and I am waiting for them but I know that many here knows the brands sold here:
  
  
 http://stores.ebay.com/Xtreme-Micro?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
 If someone has any of those products, please tell us how they are in quality.


----------



## leggy

whataudiophile said:


> Is it safe to assume that the midrange is not too recessed and I can expect great lows out of Bette( both quality and quantity)?
> The reason why I am asking you this is because some guys,along with CNET guys, said great things about Dunu Titan 1's lows,and I gave in and bought it only to be confronted with a thin bass.Titan's bass has quality and you can hear subbass but it sounds too thin for my tastes.CNET guys said,'' Titan 1's low end will blow you away'',and I was sitting right there and listening and it didn't blow me away..haha. I am not a bass-head.See,the Monk lacks subbass and I am totally fine with it as it excels in other areas. I like Monk's overall SQ;it balances things out beautifully.I just brought in Monk so that you might get an idea what I am getting at here.




I have only tried and own 3 phones, Tenore, IEM 500 and Bette.
I personally very satisfied with the bass of Bette but ymmv.
For me, sound stage goes to the Puro and Tenore, crispness, clarity and details go to Bette and Tenore, sound richness go to Puro and Bette. If you like mid and low dominant (I don't mean in clarity nor overwhelming) then pick the Puro but I personally enjoy the Bette most out of those 3.
Order from Amazon if you can so you can return them if you don't like it. They have one of the easiest return policy. I am a prime member with them and never had issue returning stuff.


----------



## goodluck4u

whataudiophile said:


> I just went through the specs. The frequency range 5 - 25000Hz looks impressive,but does the bass really deliver it?




I think the earphone sounds from deep bass to high treble like vivit and colorful picture. I might not be able to listen very deep bass like 5Hz.


----------



## Lurk650

FWIW, getting more burn in time and extended listening the VJJB K4 are just ok...at least for me. Will keep them in my arsenal b/c they look so purrty lol.


----------



## Whataudiophile

goodluck4u said:


> I think the earphone sounds from deep bass to high treble like vivit and colorful picture. I might not be able to listen very deep bass like 5Hz.


 

 We all know that story below 20 hz,I mean 'only be felt' kind of thing,but that's fine, but at the same time don't we all crave for that rich low thump? If that is present,I am sold!


----------



## RedTwilight

davelt said:


> Damn, because amazon US is 1.45x the price for me and the shipping will still be expensive.


 
  
 Amazon actually uses a 1.5x rate for us zzz...


----------



## goodluck4u

whataudiophile said:


> We all know that story below 20 hz,I mean 'only be felt' kind of thing,but that's fine, but at the same time don't we all crave for that rich low thump? If that is present,I am sold!


 
  
 Yep. it has rich low bass. The first impression was slightly enhanced strong deep bass and not loose and not too tight.  After 3 days to spend burning in mine, mine varies toward well balanced sound with rich deep bass and treble covered with my head and having real metallic sound.
  
 PS.
 The first impression of AH59c was nearly equal to the deep bass of BYZ K11, the deepest bass iem of my iems.


----------



## goodluck4u

davelt said:


> Damn, because amazon US is 1.45x the price for me and the shipping will still be expensive.


 
  
  


redtwilight said:


> Amazon actually uses a 1.5x rate for us zzz...


 
  
 I told this amazon seller how to buy one to other countries. She replied to select the direct order from http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017SOBRP2 as following. 
  

  

  
  
 and also she replied the right size of the main driver is 40mm not 50mm.


----------



## garcsa

Hi, does anybody have some experience with ONN X5 FM radio sensitivity, quality? Thanks!


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> So, I got around in taking one more photo of the *Joyroom JR-E107* to show everyone how micro-small in size these are, but yet so powerful and nicely balanced with deep bass/sub-bass, luscious mids and micro-details.
> 
> Notice how small they are when compared to even just a paper clip.....
> 
> ...


 

 That picture actually worries me. I've got these on the way, since I'm starting to lean more and more towards micro drivers. However, based on my experience with other micros, deep insertion is more or less mandatory, and now I worry that these might actually be too short (together with a 90 degree cable from the 'phones) to actually give me a deep enough insertion to get everything out of them.. I guess we'll see..
  
 Edit: There's noone who has these and the MH1C, by any chance? Those I have as well, and it would help me get an idea as to how these would compare in size and insertion depth.


----------



## DaveLT

1clearhead said:


> So, I got around in taking one more photo of the *Joyroom JR-E107* to show everyone how micro-small in size these are, but yet so powerful and nicely balanced with deep bass/sub-bass, luscious mids and micro-details.
> 
> Notice how small they are when compared to even just a paper clip.....
> 
> ...


 
 Your opinion is the one I really trust. How they compare to the S4?


goodluck4u said:


> I think the earphone sounds from deep bass to high treble like vivit and colorful picture. I might not be able to listen very deep bass like 5Hz.


 Nobody can listen to 5Hz the only reason the list it is for marketing purposes and it might be +/-10 or even 20dB maybe even 30dB

  


redtwilight said:


> Amazon actually uses a 1.5x rate for us zzz...


 
 If you pay in USD you will follow bank rate of 1.45 but if you pay in SGD good luck...


----------



## Gonomon

Looks like my **** UEs going to arrive today or tomorrow. At last tracking information is updated so i can see they entered the warehouse in my city. Lets hear how they sound


----------



## Stepan

I have problems with sealing on my **** UE. What tips do you guys use? I tried Comply Foam tips, different silicone tips and only thing sealing at usable level is double-flange narrow tips which come with Senfers. I have Comply Comfort foam tips in transit, hope it will work with ****. Problem with me is probably the angle of the nozzle. My KZ-ATE are one of the best sealing IEMs I tried, but **** UEs are the exact opposite. Does anybody have a tip on tips?


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> That picture actually worries me. I've got these on the way, since I'm starting to lean more and more towards micro drivers. However, based on my experience with other micros, deep insertion is more or less mandatory, and now I worry that these might actually be too short (together with a 90 degree cable from the 'phones) to actually give me a deep enough insertion to get everything out of them.. I guess we'll see..


 
  
 In my experience micro drivers does not necessarily need depp insertion to reach their full potential. Havi B3 and Shure SE215 are two examples from the top of my mind that doesn't need it.


----------



## peter123

stepan said:


> I have problems with sealing on my **** UE. What tips do you guys use? I tried Comply Foam tips, different silicone tips and only thing sealing at usable level is double-flange narrow tips which come with Senfers. I have Comply Comfort foam tips in transit, hope it will work with ****. Problem with me is probably the angle of the nozzle. My KZ-ATE are one of the best sealing IEMs I tried, but **** UEs are the exact opposite. Does anybody have a tip on tips?


 
 Ostry tips:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-OS300-Original-Silicon-Eartips-Earmuffs-For-KC06-KC06A-Inner-Ear-Earphones/32274460692.html


----------



## Fulvio

peter123 said:


> Ostry tips:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-OS300-Original-Silicon-Eartips-Earmuffs-For-KC06-KC06A-Inner-Ear-Earphones/32274460692.html


 

 A lot of people is saying that the auvio tips are the best. I'd like to try them, but unfortunately I can't find them shipped to italy.
 Are those good enough? And which color would you suggest?
 I have a few sony tips, which I like but don't find astonishing against the custom/normal ones that came with the iems in my signature. I was wondering if there are tips much better than those or there is not much else to be done to improve sound quality (except buying 1000£ worth of DAP+phones  )


----------



## DaveLT

goodluck4u said:


> I told this amazon seller how to buy one to other countries. She replied to select the direct order from http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017SOBRP2 as following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Total will be > 50$. Overpriced from the original price :\ If I bought it from Japan it will be only 25$


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521815481390.html
  
 Could these be the $30 giant killers we have all been waiting to find? I think I'd better take one for the team.
 They have sold nearly a thousand units so they are popular.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm going to do a post (eventually) on the OnePlus ICON on their own thread.
  
 These just keep getting better.
  
 At some point you just lose the impetus to keep posting and Re-Hashing the same old Descriptive Terms thet are this and that yada, Yada....
  
 EVERY TIME I PUT THESE ON THEY MAKE ME SMILE.
  
 Take it for what it's worth as a review.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I'm going to do a post (eventually) on the OnePlus ICON on their own thread.
> 
> These just keep getting better.
> 
> ...




There is a review on YouTube that implies these are bass light. Would you agree? 

BTW, looking forward to getting the DIY IE800s today. Thanks again bro!


----------



## ozkan

slowpickr said:


> BTW, looking forward to getting the DIY IE800s today. Thanks again bro!




I look forward to your impressions as I also ordered them.


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> That picture actually worries me. I've got these on the way, since I'm starting to lean more and more towards micro drivers. However, based on my experience with other micros, deep insertion is more or less mandatory, and now I worry that these might actually be too short (together with a 90 degree cable from the 'phones) to actually give me a deep enough insertion to get everything out of them.. I guess we'll see..
> 
> Edit: There's noone who has these and the MH1C, by any chance? Those I have as well, and it would help me get an idea as to how these would compare in size and insertion depth.


 
 You should be fine.....you can always swap tips to a bigger size. They're really worth the micro-price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


davelt said:


> Your opinion is the one I really trust. How they compare to the S4?
> 
> If you pay in USD you will follow bank rate of 1.45 but if you pay in SGD good luck...


 
  
 The S4's are great performers and leans towards some of the best sub-bass money can buy in their range, but the JR-E107 just takes music to another level. Someone mentioned on this thread several pages back that micro-drivers has the advantage of playing clearly with virtually no standing waves. If that holds true, than these are a good example of what micro-drivers are capable of dishing out. These really play *BIG and loud* for micro-drivers and at the same time they sound full, rich and detailed throughout the whole range. It is warm enough to satisfy those that are sensitive without ever sounding harsh, veiled, or sibilant. Plus, they are some of the best dynamics I've heard, by far.
  
 PS.....Thanks for the positive comment you stated above, but I really credit the true die-hards that really know there stuff on this thread. They know who they are, consistently writing great reviews!
  


skullophile said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521815481390.html
> 
> Could these be the $30 giant killers we have all been waiting to find? I think I'd better take one for the team.
> They have sold nearly a thousand units so they are popular.


 
  
 I've been eyeing them for quite a while, but I'll wait for someone else to take the plunge.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> There is a review on YouTube that implies these are bass light. Would you agree?
> 
> BTW, looking forward to getting the DIY IE800s today. Thanks again bro!


 





 ABSOLUTELY NOT. Some fool used the Stock Garbage tips and didn't get a good seal. Then did a review. These have Bass Like the Puro IEM500. FULL, DEEP AND LOTS OF IT.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You are most certainly welcome pickr.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

1clearhead said:


> You should be fine.....you can always swap tips to a bigger size. They're really worth the micro-price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I knew about smaller drivers having _less_ standing waves not none but yes.
  
 (Gah I seem to be spiraling further into sickness)
  
 Searching into the thread I think the one who said it was me 


davelt said:


> Pioneer is not strictly China is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raybone0566

twinacstacks said:


> I'm going to do a post (eventually) on the OnePlus ICON on their own thread.
> 
> These just keep getting better.
> 
> ...


Twin how is the fit on those? That's what I'm concerned about


----------



## iemmustiane

Wondering which is the best of these 3. I've owned the zero audio carbo tenores and were very impressed with the sound quality, very full and enjoyable sounding. 
  
 1. Bette 8mm
 2. Bette 10mm Metal version
 3. Puro 500
 4. Zero Audio Carbo Tenore


----------



## Lurk650

Bette 8mm were reviewed as terrible, esp compared to the 10mm
  
 My top 3 are the Puros, Bette then Tenore


----------



## iemmustiane

lurk650 said:


> Bette 8mm were reviewed as terrible, esp compared to the 10mm
> 
> My top 3 are the Puros, Bette then Tenore


 

 So when everyone talks about how amazing the bette's are they are referring to the 10mm ones?
  
 So are the Puro's worth the extra $17-20 compared to the bette's? Anyone know if the soundmagic e50 and the e80s are worth considering?


----------



## Lurk650

iemmustiane said:


> So when everyone talks about how amazing the bette's are they are referring to the 10mm ones?
> 
> So are the Puro's worth the extra $17-20 compared to the bette's? Anyone know if the soundmagic e50 and the e80s are worth considering?


 
 Yes, the 10mm>8mm.
  
 Hard to say, different sound sigs. Both have great clarity but the Puros have a more open/wide sound stage, the Bettes are more focused with great micro details. I love both of them. I think one deciding factor is if you have a quality DAP and/or amp to power the Puros to their full potential. Puro engineers their products to produce a safe level of listening, b/c of this you might find the volume low but throwing in an amp or a DAP that can power them higher they will blow you away. Bettes on the other hand are easy to drive, you will most likely want to use Auvio tips with them though. 
  
 I have the E80 and no matter what I try I find it to be grainy and just doesn't sound good esp after hearing Bettes and Puros


----------



## TwinACStacks

raybone0566 said:


> Twin how is the fit on those? That's what I'm concerned about


 






 raybone so was I. FORTUNATELY they made the Nozzle a Proper Length, so the "Tubes" don't mess with your ears. The Folks at 1MORE could have learned something about this from OnePlus, Those Hybrids are a PIA to get a Proper insertion. BTW the Stock Eartips suck. Use Auvio or any Tall Bullet Shaped (not mushroom) Large or Medium Bore Silicone. I'm using the Large Red Bore Hybrids from my old KZ ED9. Very Nice.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

davelt said:


> I knew about smaller drivers having _less_ standing waves not none but yes.
> 
> (Gah I seem to be spiraling further into sickness)
> 
> Searching into the thread I think the one who said it was me


 
 Yes! DaveLT, you made me a true believer! This comment did come from you! So, your wish came true.....you must try the Joyroom JR-E107!


----------



## AsheshM

Could someone help me with a earphone for around $100? i am just a starter in earphones and i m not a basshead.
 thanks,
 Ashesh


----------



## peter123

iemmustiane said:


> So when everyone talks about how amazing the bette's are they are referring to the 10mm ones?
> 
> So are the Puro's worth the extra $17-20 compared to the bette's? Anyone know if the soundmagic e50 and the e80s are worth considering?




The SM E80 is a great sub $100 offering imo. Not the best in clarity and details but not bad either and it has a very nice natural sound with great 3D sense to my ears.

There's quite a few full reviews of them available in here. I prefer them over the Tenores by a large margin but as always YMMV


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> The SM E80 is a great sub $100 offering imo. Not the best in clarity and details but not bad either and it has a very nice natural sound with great 3D sense to my ears.
> 
> There's quite a few full reviews of them available in here. I prefer them over the Tenores by a large margin but as always YMMV


 
 What tips are you using, for a while I did prefer them but now I don't. Only decent tips I've found were the stock medium (which one came warped from packaging) and then the Auvio Large tips


----------



## iemmustiane

lurk650 said:


> Yes, the 10mm>8mm.
> 
> Hard to say, different sound sigs. Both have great clarity but the Puros have a more open/wide sound stage, the Bettes are more focused with great micro details. I love both of them. I think one deciding factor is if you have a quality DAP and/or amp to power the Puros to their full potential. Puro engineers their products to produce a safe level of listening, b/c of this you might find the volume low but throwing in an amp or a DAP that can power them higher they will blow you away. Bettes on the other hand are easy to drive, you will most likely want to use Auvio tips with them though.
> 
> I have the E80 and no matter what I try I find it to be grainy and just doesn't sound good esp after hearing Bettes and Puros


 

 I only plan on using it without  a DAP(iPhone/macbook) so would the Puros be a worse choice than the bettes?


----------



## Lurk650

iemmustiane said:


> I only plan on using it without  a DAP(iPhone/macbook) so would the Puros be a worse choice than the bettes?


 
 I'm going to say the Bettes will be a "better" choice but wait for others to chime in. Most of us from the Puro thread are in here too lol


----------



## iemmustiane

lurk650 said:


> I'm going to say the Bettes will be a "better" choice but wait for others to chime in. Most of us from the Puro thread are in here too lol


 

 Ok also why large tips? Isn't size just a preference? I use sony hybrid mediums so would the fit be different?


----------



## Gonomon

Hey guys, one of my friends said he is going to buy an iem from Aliexpress. He said something bright would be really awesome, at 20$. He doesnt like too much bass, he also listens lots of metal songs, what are your recommendations for him? I said Boarseman CX98 would be a nice choice but i want to hear your opinions as well.


----------



## Lurk650

iemmustiane said:


> Ok also why large tips? Isn't size just a preference? I use sony hybrid mediums so would the fit be different?


 
 Reason I got Large is b/c they are the only ones available for Amazon Prime. I usually use Medium or Large tips (although with the VJJB K4 for some reason Small Plus worked best)


----------



## leggy

Twin,

How the Titta is compared to Bette and RE400 in terms of clarity and details?
Does the Titta sound full and rich or flat?


----------



## TwinACStacks

leggy said:


> Twin,
> 
> How the Titta is compared to Bette and RE400 in terms of clarity and details?
> Does the Titta sound full and rich or flat?




 It's way more neutral, detailed and precise than both of the others. It's also almost flat with a very slight bump in the mids around vocal range. They are really geared towards studio monitoring. A lot will need to add EQ. Like the AKG K701 they are in their own league.

 TWIN


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> What tips are you using, for a while I did prefer them but now I don't. Only decent tips I've found were the stock medium (which one came warped from packaging) and then the Auvio Large tips




I use these:



I've got no idea where they come from though 

Tbh if you don't like their signature I don't think any tips will help.

I do enjoy them most from a powerful source though.....


----------



## leggy

Thank you Twin. Doing my best to resist


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> The SM E80 is a great sub $100 offering imo. Not the best in clarity and details but not bad either and it has a very nice natural sound with great 3D sense to my ears.
> 
> There's quite a few full reviews of them available in here. I prefer them over the Tenores by a large margin but as always YMMV


 


 I'm with you - the Tenore are okay and worth their price, but there are better models in the next higher price range between $50 and 100 imho.
  
 Besides the E80, the Ostry KC06A, Fidue A65, Brainwavz M3, MEE A151 2nd gen as well as Earmax ER580 are noteworthy and really good IEMs imho. Not to forget the Havi B3 Pro I (which I personally don't like for whatever reason although they are technically very capable) and Fostex TE-02.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> I use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm ok, yeah IDK almost seems like there is a recession in the midrange? Maybe just in my head. Used them from both my E07K and my iBasso D14 so I've got power going to them


----------



## TwinACStacks

leggy said:


> Thank you Twin. Doing my best to resist


 





 PM Skullophile. He is a Carot believer. He will give you the scoop. he loves his Tittas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

Hey guys, Is it normal that tomtop sent my Xduoo X3 via Swedish register even though I chose HK DGM Packet Plus by DHL?? I'm quite confused and upset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Has anyone experienced the same thing? 
  
 I've sent them three emails about the shipping method.


----------



## leobigfield

Humm... I was about to order through the EMS option now i'll wait to see any comments on this...


----------



## leggy

twinacstacks said:


> PM Skullophile. He is a Carot believer. He will give you the scoop. he loves his Tittas:evil:
> 
> TWIN




I will, although nothing beats your SUPER TITTAS


----------



## anticute

ozkan said:


> Hey guys, Is it normal that tomtop sent my Xduoo X3 via Swedish register even though I chose HK DGM Packet Plus by DHL?? I'm quite confused and upset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not sure where you live, but at least in Sweden, it seems to go via DHL to here, and when it gets to Sweden, PostNord (the Swedish mail company) takes over. Sadly there is a very high risk that they'll screw it up in one way or another, since they suck BADLY. Hate to have to tell you, but best case scenario is that they leave a note in your mailbox saying they've been there but have not been able to deliver your package since you weren't home (this will happen regardless of whether or not you actually were home at the time), and then send it back to sorting. This means at least one extra day until delivery after it gets to the country, compared to having it sent by non-express. Well spent money indeed..
  
 I really truly wish I was exaggerating. Their average score on the (unofficial, they don't dare to make an official) Facebook page is 1.1 / 5, where 1 is the lowest possible. I'd say they should be happy with getting that high a score.
  
 Edit: I have not had many packages sent via EMS, but with them I've had way better luck so far, except that there seems to be a higher risk of having to pay import taxes etc. Those things were rather big, though, so that might have been a factor.


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody in the US is interested, empireears on Ebay is selling individual pairs of SpinFit tips for $9.00 each or a 4 pack (one of each size) for $30. I got that so I can see which size fits me and hoping for positive results


----------



## leggy

lurk650 said:


> In case anybody in the US is interested, empireears on Ebay is selling individual pairs of SpinFit tips for $9.00 each or a 4 pack (one of each size) for $30. I got that so I can see which size fits me and hoping for positive results




Good find Lurk. I think the large should give you great seal. Although I use them once in a every while to try out different tips but they are a little bit small for me. They are great tips


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> In case anybody in the US is interested, empireears on Ebay is selling individual pairs of SpinFit tips for $9.00 each or a 4 pack (one of each size) for $30. I got that so I can see which size fits me and hoping for positive results


 





 They sent mine SWISS POST. To the United States.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

leggy said:


> Good find Lurk. I think the large should give you great seal. Although I use them once in a every while to try out different tips but they are a little bit small for me. They are great tips


 
  
 Yeah most times I use Medium, Puro's I needed Medium Plus/Large. Auvio I use Large. For the VJJB K4 the best tip was the Puro Small Plus (I believe). Thanks I read a review they didn't do much for the SM E80 but hoping for some improvement to my ears.


twinacstacks said:


> They sent mine SWISS POST. To the United States.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ?? So they don't even stock them here? LOL


----------



## DaveLT

1clearhead said:


> Yes! DaveLT, you made me a true believer! This comment did come from you! So, your wish came true.....you must try the Joyroom JR-E107!


 
 That's it then, it will be the last IEM I'm ordering this month


----------



## DaveLT

gonomon said:


> Hey guys, one of my friends said he is going to buy an iem from Aliexpress. He said something bright would be really awesome, at 20$. He doesnt like too much bass, he also listens lots of metal songs, what are your recommendations for him? I said Boarseman CX98 would be a nice choice but i want to hear your opinions as well.


 
 I think if you want to get something bright the HZSound HZ2M is quite bright. You can also try the KZ Z1.


----------



## TwinACStacks

THESE have my interest, even though I'm generally not keen on Over-Ears.
  
 I can't seem to find any reviews, Opinions or info on the FIDUE A71TI. apparently it's an upgraded A71. Seems somebody should have at least tried them. Penon has them for about $80. FAIRLY IMPRESSIVE SPECS: 12Hz -25kHz, 19 ohm, dual dynamic Titanium coated drivers: 6.5mm for treble, 10mm for Bass. What Gives?
  
 ANYONE Have them, Tried Them, Heard of them?
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedTwilight

asheshm said:


> Could someone help me with a earphone for around $100? i am just a starter in earphones and i m not a basshead.
> thanks,
> Ashesh


 
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1, Dunu Titan 1ES, Fidue A65. Bettes are bassy but punchy and still quite clear. If you'd like to go higher there's the LZ-A2 (or soon to come A3) A2 is like the Bette, biggish bass but best bass quality and texture among my iems. Mids and highs very clear, but they're a triple hybrid iem so you may want to reconsider if you wanna start this high.. The next upgrade tier from the $90 A2 would be a $300 multidriver already..


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> THESE have my interest, even though I'm generally not keen on Over-Ears.
> 
> I can't seem to find any reviews, Opinions or info on the FIDUE A71TI. apparently it's an upgraded A71. Seems somebody should have at least tried them. Penon has them for about $80. FAIRLY IMPRESSIVE SPECS: 12Hz -25kHz, 19 ohm, dual dynamic Titanium coated drivers: 6.5mm for treble, 10mm for Bass. What Gives?
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, nice find! They do have a good look to them.


----------



## jant71

Not a great fit which had people cutting the memory wire off the A71's. So, if your not keen in general these will not be for you cause chances are the fit will be an issue. Not that much value at $80 esp. compared to others you already have. Still be darker like the Icons but doubt they are any better. Some exciting stuff coming so save your $$$ for that instead.


----------



## B9Scrambler

asheshm said:


> Could someone help me with a earphone for around $100? i am just a starter in earphones and i m not a basshead.
> thanks,
> Ashesh


 
  
 JVC's HA-FXH30 falls well under the 100 USD pricepoint you set but should be worth a look. I'm quite fond of them, even against some real stunners like Titans 1/3/5 and the Havi B3 Pro 1.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Not a great fit which had people cutting the memory wire off the A71's. So, if your not keen in general these will not be for you cause chances are the fit will be an issue. Not that much value at $80 esp. compared to others you already have. Still be darker like the Icons but doubt they are any better. Some exciting stuff coming so save your $$$ for that instead.




Thanx jant, scratch that one off my list. What new ones do you have in mind the Lz A3 and Trinity offerings? Are there more worth looking at?

Btw: the HCK A2 are coming along nicely.

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx jant, scratch that one off my list. What new ones do you have in mind the Lz A3 and Trinity offerings? Are there more worth looking at?
> 
> Btw: the HCK A2 are coming along nicely.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Pitty, they looked so good. .....I'll be scratching along!


----------



## wastan

redtwilight said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1, Dunu Titan 1ES, Fidue A65. Bettes are bassy but punchy and still quite clear. If you'd like to go higher there's the LZ-A2 (or soon to come A3) A2 is like the Bette, biggish bass but best bass quality and texture among my iems. Mids and highs very clear, but they're a triple hybrid iem so you may want to reconsider if you wanna start this high.. The next upgrade tier from the $90 A2 would be a $300 multidriver already..



Don't forget the FiiO EX1 which as I understand it is a rebadged Dunu Titan 1 (mine still have Dunu on the cable).


----------



## ajaxender

b9scrambler said:


> JVC's HA-FXH30 falls well under the 100 USD pricepoint you set but should be worth a look. I'm quite fond of them, even against some real stunners like Titans 1/3/5 and the Havi B3 Pro 1.


 
  
 Listen to this man. 
  
 My three IEMs used daily are FLC8s (main one), Trinity Delta (while biking or at gym and sometimes just for a change), and FXH30 through my work PC, since it clears up what is otherwise a warm, mid-bassy source. Smooth but still exciting for EDM, particularly faster or deep bass styles. 
  
 Not satisfied? I took my IEMs on holiday and my mum tried a few out while I was off doing something. Just listening to Fleetwood Mac and such from an ipod touch. Her picks were FLC8s, LZ-A2 (over Delta) and... FXH30. Over Tenores and Soundmagic E80, for what its worth. 
  
 Not sure where to get them these days but they've got to be considered a challenger in the sub-$100 range.


----------



## Lurk650

Lz-a2 are not available for purchase anymore I believe


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> Lz-a2 are not available for purchase anymore I believe


 

 Why not?


----------



## docentore

Question to folks that have Bette / i.valux 10mm's. 
  
 I decided to play around with SineGen on my headphones and on those particular ones I have noticed inbalance in different places. Left piece has peak at ~5.8kHz and right at ~6.3kHz.
 Would anyone who owns them care checking same, please?


----------



## robvagyok

coil said:


> Why not?


 
 too many quality issues during production I guess.
 there is an LZ topic and there's more info about this question.
  
 I really hate to see the A2 go down as I do like them better than anything else I own... especially with the JVC Spiral Dots.


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> Question to folks that have Bette / i.valux 10mm's.
> 
> I decided to play around with SineGen on my headphones and on those particular ones I have noticed inbalance in different places. Left piece has peak at ~5.8kHz and right at ~6.3kHz.
> Would anyone who owns them care checking same, please?


 





 Did you burn them in? This is ONE of many Manufacturers that recommends Burn in and My original Pairs info specified 200 Hours.
  
 Then the next question, without putting a sine wave generator on them would you have ever realized or heard it.
  
 You can actually get TOO Critical, especially when analyzing a $40 pair of earphones. If they sound GREAT just wear them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> Did you burn them in? This is ONE of many Manufacturers that recommends Burn in and My original Pairs info specified 200 Hours.
> 
> Then the next question, without putting a sine wave generator on them would you have ever realized or heard it.
> 
> ...


 
 I've burned them for around 50 hours + they have another 50 hours of use now. Now I might be imagine that I hear the difference, but it might be also that I'm suffering from minimal hear loss in one of the ears.
 But when checked with SineGen there peak was definetely in different place, around 500Hz apart. I haven't heard this with other phones.
  
 I still love them, wear and listen to them every day. Probably I will end up with getting another pair


----------



## B9Scrambler

ajaxender said:


> Listen to this man.
> 
> My three IEMs used daily are FLC8s (main one), Trinity Delta (while biking or at gym and sometimes just for a change), and FXH30 through my work PC, since it clears up what is otherwise a warm, mid-bassy source. Smooth but still exciting for EDM, particularly faster or deep bass styles.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes! They're a good iem! Thank you.


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> I've burned them for around 50 hours + they have another 50 hours of use now. Now I might be imagine that I hear the difference, but it might be also that I'm suffering from minimal hear loss in one of the ears.
> But when checked with SineGen there peak was definetely in different place, around 500Hz apart. I haven't heard this with other phones.
> 
> I still love them, wear and listen to them every day. Probably I will end up with getting another pair


 






 docentore You have me wondering now. You know how the Bettes have a 3Dimensional sound stage and Insane channel separation? I'm wondering if that slight imbalance might be responsible for these effects? Anything is possible. You know how Higher frequency soundwaves travel faster than lower frequencies? I'm wondering if that infintessimal 500Hz Lag and difference of the same notes could be perceived and interpreted by human hearing. It's extremely complex, even though we are talking fractional nanoseconds difference.
  
 Kind of makes you realize what kind of science goes into acoustical engineering.
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> docentore You have me wondering now. You know how the Bettes have a 3Dimensional sound stage and Insane channel separation? I'm wondering if that slight imbalance might be responsible for these effects? Anything is possible. You know how Higher frequency soundwaves travel faster than lower frequencies? I'm wondering if that infintessimal 500Hz Lag and difference of the same notes could be perceived and interpreted by human hearing. It's extremely complex, even though we are talking fractional nanoseconds difference.
> 
> Kind of makes you realize what kind of science goes into acoustical engineering.
> 
> ...


 
 Possible, their own patent for "multi-dimensional sound"


----------



## b1uedeath

Hello everyone! I swear I didn't forget about this thread (I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)​
  
 I have received the CIEMs 2 weeks ago, but I haven't had much time to play with them yet, so no detailed reviews yet, sorry! I ended up getting the universal model, instead of the custom one due to time constrain. When I ordered the IEM, I only had 2 weeks until I left Hong Kong. The universal took slightly less than 2 weeks, while the custom would have taken 3-4 weeks.
  

 Standard accessories.
  

 Comply Tx500 on them!
  
 I am able to see 5 driver unit (its very likely that 1 more hiding in between drivers), where 2 of the driver units (if not more) are sonion 33AJ007i/9. How do I know? It says that on the driver 




  
 I am liking these quite a lot (I listen mainly to vocals/instruments), though I do have one major complaint; these IEMs are very picky with the files you feed them. I can't think of the proper term for it, but the lower frequencies feel very muddy. Though I must point out that I use my ASG 2.5 with the valve turned to the left. (Not a bass fan!) I can say with certainty that if you have poorly recorded files, you would definitely prefer something like the FLC8S or Hifiman RE600 better. Could this have something to do with the IEM having more drivers? I'd appreciate it if someone experienced with multi-driver IEMs could comment on that!
  
 After hearing me rant about how picky these are, you might think these are bad IEMs. I assure you its not. I have now replaced my FLC8S and Shure846 with these. I feel that if you liked the FLC8S (with gold, clear, clear settings) or the Shure846 (balance or bright) then you will also like this. I'll try to update this with more comment after burn in!
  
 I'll make any post later today about the ordering process, for those curious.


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> Possible, their own patent for "multi-dimensional sound"


 





 I don't suppose you are old enough to remember 8 Track Tapes and QUADRAPHONIC sound systems? It was a very cool concept (Quad, Not 8 Tracks). They recorded separate instruments on 4 Tracks along with vocals and played them back simultaneously. It took a while to get used to it. But the separate components could "Pan" from one channel to another. A very 3 Dimensional sound.
  
 My First Quad 8Track was Johnny Winter's "Still Alive and Well" Album....
  
 *Sigh*
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

robvagyok said:


> too many quality issues during production I guess.
> there is an LZ topic and there's more info about this question.
> 
> I really hate to see the A2 go down as I do like them better than anything else I own... especially with the JVC Spiral Dots.


 
 They're replacing it with the A3.


twinacstacks said:


> Did you burn them in? This is ONE of many Manufacturers that recommends Burn in and My original Pairs info specified 200 Hours.
> 
> Then the next question, without putting a sine wave generator on them would you have ever realized or heard it.
> 
> ...


 
 Let's not go there and try to justify our purchases shall we?


----------



## TwinACStacks

davelt said:


> They're replacing it with the A3.
> Let's not go there and try to justify our purchases shall we?


 





 More and More People are getting the Bettes and Love them. With or without imbalances.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Gonomon

So got my senfers today, but...

Both of them fits my left ear well. Though none of them fits well to my right ear. I dont know if i cant wear these properly or seller just send 2 of them for same ear?


----------



## DaveLT

gonomon said:


> So got my senfers today, but...
> 
> Both of them fits my left ear well. Though none of them fits well to my right ear. I dont know if i cant wear these properly or seller just send 2 of them for same ear?


 
 The wire should be facing front and nearest to the top of your ear but it does look like the seller sent you both for left side What.
  
 For reference this is the standard product image


----------



## j0p3Y

gonomon said:


> So got my senfers today, but...
> 
> Both of them fits my left ear well. Though none of them fits well to my right ear. I dont know if i cant wear these properly or seller just send 2 of them for same ear?


 
 Looks to as you've received both left-ear pieces. They must be mirrored, If they look alike apart from the shell color, then you received one wrong piece.


----------



## Stepan

gonomon said:


> So got my senfers today, but...
> 
> Both of them fits my left ear well. Though none of them fits well to my right ear. I dont know if i cant wear these properly or seller just send 2 of them for same ear?


 
 Right now looking on my **** UE and yes, you got 2 left ones!


----------



## Shawn71

gonomon said:


> So got my senfers today, but...
> 
> Both of them fits my left ear well. Though none of them fits well to my right ear. I dont know if i cant wear these properly or seller just send 2 of them for same ear?




You can identify/differentiate the sides (L or R) how the nozzles are angled when seen/kept side by side,if they are opposite to each other then its ok.(R-red and L-blue)....looks like the seller shipped same side(L) of red and blue shells,to me.


----------



## Gonomon

Lol, probably i am the unluckiest person in the world. So what should i do now 
Ps: I was escalated that order cuz of shipping time. I now responded with image of headphones and write that both of them are made for left ear.


----------



## nolife1123

gonomon said:


> Lol, probably i am the unluckiest person in the world. So what should i do now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Which seller did you buy them from? Just so I know to avoid them when I'll be getting my own


----------



## TwinACStacks

I don't know how the Senfers sound but I CAN tell you that the Easy UE Customs (Dynamic + BA model) are very very good sounding earphones, right now I've suspended their Burn in in Favor of some others, (basically because I'm not that fond of over-ears cabling), but with 60 Hours on them, WOW.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Gonomon

I bought it from Shenzhen HCkexin co ltd. I am going to make a complaint about them to Aliexpress now. I hope i can get my money back.


----------



## j0p3Y

nolife1123 said:


> Which seller did you buy them from? Just so I know to avoid them when I'll be getting my own


he will quite possibly be offered a new single right-unit. Which renders you lucky with two left earpieces which you can choose matches your outfit best, color-wise. For the purists, be aware you don't get an uneven burn-in, as ymmvps, (.. per side)


----------



## j0p3Y

gonomon said:


> I bought it from Shenzhen HCkexin co ltd. I am going to make a complaint about them to Aliexpress now. I hope i can get my money back.


why should you file a complaint? AliExpress most certainly wants you to first contact the seller in order to let him fix whatever is wrong. As said you will quite possibly be offered a new earpiece. 
Only if seller doesn't respond you can escalate your complaint with AliExpress


----------



## Gonomon

j0p3y said:


> why should you file a complaint? AliExpress most certainly wants you to first contact the seller in order to let him fix whatever is wrong. As said you will quite possibly be offered a new earpiece.
> Only if seller doesn't respond you can escalate your complaint with AliExpress



Ok, messaged to seller too. But i was already escalated about shipping, i responded my escalate as well.


----------



## peter123

j0p3y said:


> why should you file a complaint? AliExpress most certainly wants you to first contact the seller in order to let him fix whatever is wrong. As said you will quite possibly be offered a new earpiece.
> Only if seller doesn't respond you can escalate your complaint with AliExpress




I always file complaints through Aliexpress and have no problem doing so. It may depend on you membership level but if the seller doesn't respond within 4-5 days (can't really remember since i I haven't done this so many times) I get my money back straight away.....


----------



## DaveLT

j0p3y said:


> why should you file a complaint? AliExpress most certainly wants you to first contact the seller in order to let him fix whatever is wrong. As said you will quite possibly be offered a new earpiece.
> Only if seller doesn't respond you can escalate your complaint with AliExpress


 
 Because that's the right way to do it. Very often the sellers will try to deny, this is china after all.


----------



## AsheshM

thanks for the suggestions. I think i will wait for the A3 as A2 reviews are so good. Meanwhile shall i go for **** ue or easy ue?? any suggestions?? appreciate all responses.


----------



## j0p3Y

davelt said:


> Because that's the right way to do it. Very often the sellers will try to deny, this is china after all.


ah, our experiences differ then. I buy very frequently and whenever a dispute starts, sellers are very anxious not to get a sub-5-star rating from buyers. So they fix the problem, mostly by offering a (partial) refund or a reshipping of the product.


----------



## wastan

gonomon said:


> I bought it from Shenzhen HCkexin co ltd. I am going to make a complaint about them to Aliexpress now. I hope i can get my money back.



FWIW I've had good experiences with that seller answering questions and prompt shipping so keep us informed on how the situation resolves so we can adjust our purchases accordingly. One potential cloud on the horizon, the upcoming New Year holidays can bring shipping to a stand-still. Good luck.


----------



## ozkan

What do you guys think? Is it untracked? This is getting so frustrating. :mad


----------



## Whataudiophile

Anybody who has got both Bette Hybrid 10mm and Ostry KCO6a ? Which one is better?


----------



## Gonomon

wastan said:


> FWIW I've had good experiences with that seller answering questions and prompt shipping so keep us informed on how the situation resolves so we can adjust our purchases accordingly. One potential cloud on the horizon, the upcoming New Year holidays can bring shipping to a stand-still. Good luck.


 Thanks, if something happens about my complaint i am sure that i will post it on here first


----------



## FatTeemo

T


b1uedeath said:


> Hello everyone! I swear I didn't forget about this thread (I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Were these the 12 driver iems that you can get from TaoBao for around $650? You say that you only see 5 to 6 drivers for each piece? How does that work. Are the drivers compound units? I hope to hear more from you about the ordering process and sound quality!


----------



## TwinACStacks

gonomon said:


> I bought it from Shenzhen HCkexin co ltd. I am going to make a complaint about them to Aliexpress now. I hope i can get my money back.




Very good seller one of the best on Aliexpress you should have no problem getting the proper replacement or a refund. You realize there is a month long holiday going on in China starting today?

It may take a while.

 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

b1uedeath said:


> I can't think of the proper term for it, but the lower frequencies feel very muddy. Though I must point out that I use my ASG 2.5 with the valve turned to the left. (Not a bass fan!) I can say with certainty that if you have poorly recorded files, you would definitely prefer something like the FLC8S or Hifiman RE600 better. Could this have something to do with the IEM having more drivers?


 
 Probably they just have bad tuning. 8-driver Custom Art Harmony 8 are good even from iPod Shuffle 4G, so it's not about power (well, a little yes, it is).


----------



## Gonomon

twinacstacks said:


> Very good seller one of the best on Aliexpress you should have no problem getting the proper replacement or a refund. You realize there is a month long holiday going on in China starting today?
> 
> It may take a while.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah i know, it will be really good if i can just get my money back  Otherwise it will take something like 2 months to get one (festival ends in middle of feb. as far as i know, and they cant be able to ship till end of the festival i guess)


----------



## Fulvio

twinacstacks said:


> You realize there is a month long holiday going on in China starting today?
> 
> It may take a while.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 Does it apply in hong kong too?
 I received a quite hissing HM-700 from Penon. They agreed to send me a replacement if I send mine back first (I'd have to pay shipping, which being in Italy will not come for cheap).
 I must decide whether to keep the one I have and deal with the hissing (It would mean that I can't use the re400 to sleep, but they're too fragile for that in any case) or spend some euros to send it back, getting the chance to receive an equally hissing hm-700 (they admitted that all theirs do it, and I seriously doubt they will get a new batch from HifiMAN only for me) AND not seeing anything for two months because of the dead slow post, or even three+ for this holiday.
 It really is annoying because besides the hiss I really like them!


----------



## jant71

What the hell is this...http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/Hisoundaudio-HSA-AD1
 HSA back on the map with a new one


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> What the hell is this...http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/Hisoundaudio-HSA-AD1
> HSA back on the map with a new one


 






 Interesting Jant. Time for you to take one for the Team. After all you advised me to save my pennies for coming attractions....
  








 TWIN


----------



## b1uedeath

fatteemo said:


> T
> 
> Were these the 12 driver iems that you can get from TaoBao for around $650? You say that you only see 5 to 6 drivers for each piece? How does that work. Are the drivers compound units? I hope to hear more from you about the ordering process and sound quality!


 
 Yes, this is the 12 driver iems from Taobao. I guess I wasn't really clear. I could be mistaken, but I believe the sonion 33AJ007i/9 is a 2 in 1 driver unit. Now that I had a better look at the IEM, there is 2 sonion 33AJ007i/9 units, 2 more that LOOKS like 333AJ007i/9 (can't see the etching, possibly on the other side hidden by other drivers), and 4 smaller drivers. So probably 4 2-in-1 driver units, and 4 other drivers for a total of 12 on each side.


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> Interesting Jant. Time for you to take one for the Team. After all you advised me to save my pennies for coming attractions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I got a cheapy Brainwavz Omega to review and I bought a Macaw RT-10 for a sports over ear and I really like it. Otherwise not really that interested in much right now. Not too sure about much of the stuff that is coming. I want to/will buy something but the prices are going up. If the 3 and 4 drivers are going to be $150 and up, I'll probably just end up going with a Trinity Phantom Bass as they will be a better value/more complete package. A 3BA, DD with a cable will most likely be close to $200. Why not pay a bit more and get 4BA plus DD and real packaging, 7 filters, cables, and the whole deal including proven build and service if needed. Exact price depends on the KS prices and exchange rate. Yeah, it won't be out for a while after the Kickstarter campaign but I plan on grabbing the Macaw RT-20 that is suppose to be coming and perhaps an Asura 2.0 and a ATH-SR5 in April when those drop in between.
  
 Pretty much in the same boat with stuff that just isn't here yet. Not sure I'd trust HSA anyhow. They are guinea pig phone for sure as they haven't been so hot recently though earlier stuff was good. They have a bit to prove before faith is restored, IMHO.


----------



## b1uedeath

inszy said:


> Probably they just have bad tuning. 8-driver Custom Art Harmony 8 are good even from iPod Shuffle 4G, so it's not about power (well, a little yes, it is)


 
 My post was really unclear. I meant audio files, not the DAC/AMP! I really shouldn't have written the post first thing in the morning...


----------



## ForceMajeure

b1uedeath said:


> Hello everyone! I swear I didn't forget about this thread (I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice, thank you for your update.
 I am interested in hearing more sound impressions, what is your source?


----------



## b1uedeath

forcemajeure said:


> Nice, thank you for your update.
> I am interested in hearing more sound impressions, what is your source?


 
 I have a TEAC UD 501, iBasso DX80, Fiio X5 gen 1, and a Cowon Plenue D with me right now. I have only used the Teac and iBasso with it so far, but that's about to change when I get some time!


----------



## peter123

Received the Mr Rice/Baldoor E100 yesterday and I'm really struggeling with it.
  
 Does anyone here get *any* bass out of it? I mean vocals and acoustic instruments sounds good with them. The only way I can get any bass impact is by pressing them against my ear. When doing so with my Venture Electronic earbuds the bass is way too much but with these it's the only way for me to get any bass at all. This leads me to belive that they were designed to be this light on the bass which is a serious let down if that's correct.
  
 Not in any way am I able to fit them to get even a half decent bass impact.......
  
 Any ideas are very welcome


----------



## Tarnum

@peter123 : does your E100 have the word "Mrice" or "Baldoor" in the plug ?
 My E100 is the "Baldoor" one, and the bass is much more deeper and more impact than VE Monk. Treble and vocal is also more lively.


----------



## capnjack

Has anyone got any experience of / or using Ostry OS 100,200,300 earbud tips?


----------



## peter123

tarnum said:


> @peter123 : does your E100 have the word "Mrice" or "Baldoor" in the plug ?
> My E100 is the "Baldoor" one, and the bass is much more deeper and more impact than VE Monk. Treble and vocal is also more lively.


 
 Mine says Mrice, it was my understanding that they're the same but it seems as if that's wrong.
  
 Midrange and treble is great but bass below 100Hz or something is pretty much non-existing


----------



## peter123

capnjack said:


> Has anyone got any experience of / or using Ostry OS 100,200,300 earbud tips?


 
 Yes........


----------



## capnjack

peter123 said:


> Yes........


 
Do they actually work to modify the "tooth" ( I'm quoting ) or are they best ignored as a gimmick?


----------



## peter123

capnjack said:


> Do they actually work to modify the "tooth" ( I'm quoting ) or are they best ignored as a gimmick?


 
 Jepp, a couple of my teeth has grown very much since I started using them. I now go by the nickname "Vampire"


----------



## Tarnum

@peter123: your E100 may be from the most recent generation, which was never on the same class with some first E100 generations. That was discussed in this review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/baldoor-earbell-e100/reviews/12705


----------



## capnjack

peter123 said:


> Jepp, a couple of my teeth has grown very much since I started using them. I now go by the nickname "Vampire"



Lol  or is it or is it just  ......


----------



## capnjack

Just received my **** dt-2's ba + dd seem spacious and detailed straight outta the box. Burn in time now though!


----------



## peter123

capnjack said:


> Lol  or is it or is it just  ......


 
 LOL! I think that we came to the conclusion earlier that it means that it reduces sibilance and I would agree that it does, to some degree.


----------



## capnjack

You mean it's not just fluoride and helps maintain healthy gums too


----------



## peter123

Thanks for sharing! Unfortunately this seems to be true. The way they sound now I wouldn't recommend them. A shame really since everything above the cut off point sounds very good.


----------



## peter123

capnjack said:


> You mean it's not just fluoride and helps maintain healthy gums too


 
 It does everything


----------



## capnjack

I see lol! I might not bother with them especially as it's Chinese New Year , my teeth will probably have all fallen out by the time they arrive.


----------



## peter123

capnjack said:


> I see lol! I might not bother with them especially as it's Chinese New Year , my teeth will probably have all fallen out by the time they arrive.


 
 Because of the Chinese New Year I'd strongly recommend seeing a dentist instead


----------



## capnjack

peter123 said:


> Because of the Chinese New Year I'd strongly recommend seeing a dentist instead



Enough of this jolification, I'm waiting on a pair of KZ ZN1 minis and a pair of KZ ED9's how do they rate in your sizeable collection of iem's?


----------



## peter123

capnjack said:


> Enough of this jolification, I'm waiting on a pair of KZ ZN1 minis and a pair of KZ ED9's how do they rate in your sizeable collection of iem's?


 
 I've never heard the ZN1 but I don't find the ED9 particulary prone to sibilance, I've read that others does though so YMMV I'd guess.


----------



## capnjack

Thanks for the input, looks like I might need to investigate the Ostry OS dentist if I like the ED9's


----------



## peter123

capnjack said:


> Thanks for the input, looks like I might need to investigate the Ostry OS dentist if I like the ED9's


 
 Good luck!


----------



## capnjack

I'll try them with jvc spiral dot tips 'til they finish their session for Chinese New Year


----------



## CADCAM

Anyone here have the OnePlus Icon? Opinions...I just got the Puro's but keep looking at these...


----------



## happ

1clearhead said:
			
		

> ...but the JR-E107 just takes music to another level. Someone mentioned on this thread several pages back that micro-drivers has the advantage of playing clearly with virtually no standing waves. If that holds true, than these are a good example of what micro-drivers are capable of dishing out. These really play *BIG and loud* for micro-drivers and at the same time they sound full, rich and detailed throughout the whole range. It is warm enough to satisfy those that are sensitive without ever sounding harsh, veiled, or sibilant. Plus, they are some of the best dynamics I've heard, by far.
> 
> As 1clearhead notes, the Joyroom JR-E107s are incredible!
> After 24hr burn in, sound is fast, accurate with a very balanced wide dynamic range.  IMO the JR-E107 has a more balanced SQ vs. Zircons.
> ...


----------



## Gonomon

Update from my complaint in Aliexpress: Shenzhen HCkexin co ltd. has refunded my **** UEs, and he doesnt want me to send them back.
So i guess free eartips  And a MMCX cable


----------



## nolife1123

gonomon said:


> Update from my complaint in Aliexpress: Shenzhen HCkexin co ltd. has refunded my **** UEs, and he doesnt want me to send them back.
> So i guess free eartips  And a MMCX cable


 
 Well, that's nice to hear, how much were they in the first place? They're 24.70$ on Aliex, are they cheaper anywhere else?


----------



## Gonomon

Probably, they are cheaper on taobao, but i suggest you to get it from Aliexpress, if you are going to


----------



## HiFiChris

​  ​  ​ Got these things not long ago and have to say that they don't only look and feel but also sound pretty decent for their low price.
 They do everything I didn't like about the Brainwavz HM2 right and are not far apart from the Sennheiser Amperior and Shure SRH440, regarding sonic qualities.
 The HM2 is a solid headphone for its price - the 1MORE a very good one.

 Gotta concentrate on other stuff first, though.


----------



## leobigfield

capnjack said:


> Has anyone got any experience of / or using Ostry OS 100,200,300 earbud tips?


 
 What do you want to know?


----------



## bhazard

cadcam said:


> Anyone here have the OnePlus Icon? Opinions...I just got the Puro's but keep looking at these...


 
 Review soon. They are very good. Not sure how they compare to the Puro though.


----------



## jant71

I see the Easy UE 3 is out/up now. $95 for the 3BA + Dynamic and 2BA + Dynamic is $77. Also have up the next DIY SE with 4BA + Dynamic for $179.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html


----------



## RedTwilight

jant71 said:


> I see the Easy UE 3 is out/up now. $95 for the 3BA + Dynamic and 2BA + Dynamic is $77. Also have up the next DIY SE with 4BA + Dynamic for $179.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html


 
  
 They look great! Anyone knows how they sound?


----------



## FUYU

jant71 said:


> I see the Easy UE 3 is out/up now. $95 for the 3BA + Dynamic and 2BA + Dynamic is $77. Also have up the next DIY SE with 4BA + Dynamic for $179.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html


 
 Holy crap! 95$ for a 3BA + DD? This can't be right. I mean their previous 3BA was like 109$? Gotta jump on these.


----------



## capnjack

leobigfield said:


> What do you want to know?




What exactly do you get with them, the web described them as some sort of 'dental' thing ! (I'm only quoting here)


----------



## Carlsan

fuyu said:


> Holy crap! 95$ for a 3BA + DD? This can't be right. I mean their previous 3BA was like 109$? Gotta jump on these.


 

 Yeah, good price, actually outstanding price. Hope they sound good.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Received the Mr Rice/Baldoor E100 yesterday and I'm really struggeling with it.
> 
> Does anyone here get *any* bass out of it? I mean vocals and acoustic instruments sounds good with them. The only way I can get any bass impact is by pressing them against my ear. When doing so with my Venture Electronic earbuds the bass is way too much but with these it's the only way for me to get any bass at all. This leads me to belive that they were designed to be this light on the bass which is a serious let down if that's correct.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the original Baldoor E100's and I can say just burn them in just like any other IEM's for a good amount of hours (if you haven't done so). Make sure to *always use the cushions provided*......*they do get better!* ....Without the cushions they tend to shade less bass. The cushions are the key for that nice balanced sound, without them they virtually have almost no bass.


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> *As 1clearhead notes, the Joyroom JR-E107s are incredible!*
> After 24hr burn in, sound is fast, accurate with a very balanced wide dynamic range.  IMO the JR-E107 has a more balanced SQ vs. Zircons.
> The top end is slightly smeared (what I call thrashy); like open high hat cymbal ring sound a little blurred.  Hoping this will go away with more burn in time.
> Whether its the micro driver technology or not, these have very low distortion.
> These things are tiny small!  Finding the right tips too a while as they practically sit in my ear.


 
  
 Just keep burning them in my friend......they just get better and better!


----------



## garcsa

leobigfield said:


> What do you want to know?


 
 Outer diameter of L and M size ones, please.


----------



## amature101

does easy make the earphone themselves or are they resellers?


----------



## DaveLT

1clearhead said:


> Just keep burning them in my friend......they just get better and better!



I took a punt and ordered the titanium gray 
Strange to see rose gold. Appealing to the Apple fan crowd? Lol
I guess I can buy a few to put for sale since rose gold is such a hot color


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> I have the original Baldoor E100's and I can say just burn them in just like any other IEM's for a good amount of hours (if you haven't done so). Make sure to *always use the cushions provided*......*they do get better!* ....Without the cushions they tend to shade less bass. The cushions are the key for that nice balanced sound, without them they virtually have almost no bass.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion! I'm not a big believer in burn in but will of course do it. If these get bass impact from burn in my mind will be forever changed 
  
 I'm using the included foams but isn't saying to always use them similar to say that one should always use the included tip on an IEM? If so I'd have to disagree......


----------



## Charliemotta

1clearhead said:


> happ said:
> 
> 
> > *As 1clearhead notes, the Joyroom JR-E107s are incredible!*
> ...


 
 Where can you get them?


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Where can you get them?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Joyroom-E107-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-Aerospace/32591738023.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.279.Gb7Ev0
  
 Did you recieve those new Pioneer by Vsonic yet? If so how do you find them and do you have the AN16 to compare with?


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you get them?
> ...


 
 No I still haven't received them yet, and yes I do have the AN16.  Will let you know. Thanks for the site Peter.    ♫


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> No I still haven't received them yet, and yes I do have the AN16.  Will let you know. Thanks for the site Peter.    ♫


 
 That's great Charlie, I'm looking forward to your impressions


----------



## Yaku22

can everybody recommend open back iem? categories by price range please tq


----------



## Inszy

Phiaton MS200 Moderna


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> That's great Charlie, I'm looking forward to your impressions



Me also


----------



## nolife1123

Could anyone recommend me a model from the KZ line? Going to be used for metal/rock, don't really like thumping/deafening bass and prefer clarity of instrumentals, good vocals on them over bass. They'll be used with a Ruizu X02!
 Heard the KZ ED3 is good (people call them ED3 S3, don't know if that's the same thing), my choice is between the models found here: http://www.gearbest.com/kz-_gear/ - the ones up to ~$12.
 Also, would anyone know what they're like when compared with the Xiaomi Piston 3's (I've got them already) in term of SQ?
  
 EDIT: Asked in the KZ thread instead.


----------



## leobigfield

capnjack said:


> What exactly do you get with them, the web described them as some sort of 'dental' thing ! (I'm only quoting here)


 


garcsa said:


> Outer diameter of L and M size ones, please.


 
  

  
 They are made of a somewhat hard silicon, but soft to the touch. They almost act like a tuning filter, but the effect really varies from one headphone to another. I've tested it with the VSD2/3, GR07, Brainwavz Delta and Havi B3p1. Don't like it in any of them but the B3p1. They are a perfect match to my ears!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys this HCK A2 is fantastic. I was dwelling on Trance and EDM type music for my initial impressions, *THEN, I decided to feed them some WELL RECORDED Various other Genres.*
  
 The Key words Here are: WELL RECORDED.  They just simply blew me away. I started with Sultans of Swing and noted to myself, "hey these are pretty good". Moved to some Lee Rittenouer , then Keb Mo (His recordings are excellent). Knowing the Rolling Stones have some superior recording as well a few favorite Studio Tracks, then some Ronnie Wood. *OMG* did these IEMs BLOOM.. Now I moved on to some Larry Coryell and G. Benson, Some old Albert King, Buddy Guy, Then Jonny LANG, (his studio Mixing is awesome) and finished my Little jaunt with ELP Pictures at an Exhibition and finally Vivaldi's Four Seasons.
  
 These Phones knocked my socks off. With Trance and EDM, some of the recordings are "Pushed for Bass and Highs" and not always the best quality, so my Initial impressions were GOOD but still...... a little dark and could use more Treble and clarity.
  
 NOW, I've completely changed my outlook. They are exceptional. Everything about their SQ and EQ is my personal preference. You just have to have a GOOD source and GOOD Recordings.
  
 I'm keeping these close to my heart for now.
  
 JMHO (just my humble observations)
  
 Looks like they went up $10:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/32574853976.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.3.ERjhmu&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_5_301_10014_10001_10002_9703_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999_61,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6148,searchweb1451318411_6452&btsid=29e53441-b562-4505-8a1a-9bf66a7eb61c
  








 TWIN


----------



## happ

peter123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Joyroom-E107-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-Aerospace/32591738023.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.279.Gb7Ev0


 
 Yup thats were I got the Joyroom JR-E107s.
 Something to note; the 3 pairs I got all measure between 12 to 13 ohms.
 The are advertised as 32 ohms.
 FWIW


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I'm not a big believer in burn in but will of course do it. If these get bass impact from burn in my mind will be forever changed
> 
> I'm using the included foams but isn't saying to always use them similar to say that one should always use the included tip on an IEM? If so I'd have to disagree......


 






 Some times Tips will enhance/ subtract from certain frequencies but generally if your earphone has NO Bass any amount of Burn in will not make it so. It's one of the reasons I got rid of the Havi B3 Pro 1. Not enough Bass (for me), I burned them in, over 200 hours in fact,  it got smoother but no more in quantity. So I boosted it and along with a higher Gain setting on my amp. the result was their Micro Drivers couldn't handle it and distorted before they got anywhere NEAR where I wanted. Plus they were Over Ears.
  
 Don't get me wrong, the Havis are outstanding earphones, just not for my purposes. I was just using my experience with Burn in with them as an example.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DaveLT

happ said:


> Yup thats were I got the Joyroom JR-E107s.
> Something to note; the 3 pairs I got all measure between 12 to 13 ohms.
> The are advertised as 32 ohms.
> FWIW


 
 Is your 12 ohm measurement DCR?
  
 Usually they are specced in impedance. AC Impedance.


----------



## goody

Guys i am looking for a dual or triple IEM that has excellent bass response and very good treble and midrange ...it must be a dynamic driver for the bass and armature for the treble etc ...i listen to all genres of music ..from hiphop to jazz and blues to a bit of EDM...can i have as many options as possible plus a good price range ...thanks in advance


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Guys this HCK A2 is fantastic. I was dwelling on Trance and EDM type music for my initial impressions, *THEN, I decided to feed them some WELL RECORDED Various other Genres.*
> 
> The Key words Here are: WELL RECORDED.  They just simply blew me away. I started with Sultans of Swing and noted to myself, "hey these are pretty good". Moved to some Lee Rittenouer , then Keb Mo (His recordings are excellent). Knowing the Rolling Stones have some superior recording as well a few favorite Studio Tracks, then some Ronnie Wood. *OMG* did these IEMs BLOOM.. Now I moved on to some Larry Coryell and G. Benson, Some old Albert King, Buddy Guy, Then Jonny LANG, (his studio Mixing is awesome) and finished my Little jaunt with ELP Pictures at an Exhibition and finally Vivaldi's Four Seasons.
> 
> ...


 
 Considering the Puro's suggested retail is $200 and sell for $110 on Amazon (of course can be had for $60 on Ebay), any comparison in them? 
  
 Also does AE have any resonably priced, ~$100, open back or semi-open full size cans? Really want to try one out, may see if Guitar Center has anything to try


----------



## Lurk650

goody said:


> Guys i am looking for a dual or triple IEM that has excellent bass response and very good treble and midrange ...it must be a dynamic driver for the bass and armature for the treble etc ...i listen to all genres of music ..from hiphop to jazz and blues to a bit of EDM...can i have as many options as possible plus a good price range ...thanks in advance


 
 i.Valux Bettes
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-i-Valux-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS/32424298027.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1452207491_47f5d940826b11fdf46c0f60b07c7701


----------



## happ

DaveLT,
 Sorry I don't know the correct terms...
 Fluke 73 set to Ohm; measurements between the ground and L / R pins: 12.1 and 12.2 ohms.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Considering the Puro's suggested retail is $200 and sell for $110 on Amazon (of course can be had for $60 on Ebay), any comparison in them?
> 
> Also does AE have any resonably priced, ~$100, open back or semi-open full size cans? Really want to try one out, may see if Guitar Center has anything to try




I dunno Lurk, I have Senn. HD 600 and 650 and AKG K 701, 702 and 550 , so I'm really not in the market for Head Cans.

 Are the the HCK equal to the Puros? 

At least.

I haven't really had enough listening time nor are they fully burnt in enough for me to make that complete of an assessment yet.

 TWIN


----------



## luberconn

i've been out of the loop for a while, but are the Puro a re-badged Zero Audio Duoza?


----------



## DaveLT

happ said:


> DaveLT,
> Sorry I don't know the correct terms...
> Fluke 73 set to Ohm; measurements between the ground and L / R pins: 12.1 and 12.2 ohms.


 
 That's wrong, you need a impedance meter. DCR will give you wrong numbers everytime.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Guys this HCK A2 is fantastic. Everything about their SQ and EQ is my personal preference. You just have to have a GOOD source and GOOD Recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So these have now displaced the Puro !E500 at the top of your list?
  
 EDIT:   Ah sorry.  I see you commented to Lurk that you haven't made that assessment yet.


----------



## peter123

Just tried the Havi B3 with the Cayin C5, bass boost on, as loud volume I can stand, playing Lupe Fiasco and not a hint of distortion.......


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Just tried the Havi B3 with the Cayin C5, bass boost on, as loud volume I can stand, playing Lupe Fiasco and not a hint of distortion.......




Which tips are you using Peter?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Which tips are you using Peter?




Ostry 100's


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> I dunno Lurk, I have Senn. HD 600 and 650 and AKG K 701, 702 and 550 , so I'm really not in the market for Head Cans.
> 
> Are the the HCK equal to the Puros?
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry kinda meant the full size cans for anyone in here, I'm open to suggestions. I was looking at the AKG 240 but read they have questionable build quality, though I'd only be using them at home
  
 Fair enough on the HCK vs Puro


----------



## happ

davelt said:


> That's wrong, you need a impedance meter. DCR will give you wrong numbers everytime.


 

 Thanks for the information.
 I don't have an impedance meter.


----------



## DaveLT

lurk650 said:


> Sorry kinda meant the full size cans for anyone in here, I'm open to suggestions. I was looking at the AKG 240 but read they have questionable build quality, though I'd only be using them at home
> 
> Fair enough on the HCK vs Puro


 
 Try Superluxes


----------



## slowpickr

luberconn said:


> i've been out of the loop for a while, but are the Puro a re-badged Zero Audio Duoza?




Nope. Two different animals.


----------



## garcsa

leobigfield said:


> They are made of a somewhat hard silicon, but soft to the touch. They almost act like a tuning filter, but the effect really varies from one headphone to another. I've tested it with the VSD2/3, GR07, Brainwavz Delta and Havi B3p1. Don't like it in any of them but the B3p1. They are a perfect match to my ears!


 
 Thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I'm not a big believer in burn in but will of course do it. If these get bass impact from burn in my mind will be forever changed
> 
> I'm using the included foams but isn't saying to always use them similar to say that one should always use the included tip on an IEM? If so I'd have to disagree......


 
  
 Sounds good.....hope it works for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


charliemotta said:


> No I still haven't received them yet, and yes I do have the AN16.  Will let you know. Thanks for the site Peter.    ♫


 
  
 +1 ....I look forward to your comparison.....I actually thought you had the CL100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





davelt said:


> I took a punt and ordered the titanium gray
> Strange to see rose gold. Appealing to the Apple fan crowd? Lol
> I guess I can buy a few to put for sale since rose gold is such a hot color


 
  
 I have the titanium gray one's as well. They are dirt cheap!


----------



## Arsis

lurk650 said:


> Sorry kinda meant the full size cans for anyone in here, I'm open to suggestions. I was looking at the AKG 240 but read they have questionable build quality, though I'd only be using them at home
> 
> Fair enough on the HCK vs Puro


Hmmmm..... I'll have to disagree about the AKG 240 build quality. I have a pair that has spent 22 years of daily duty in a recording studio.Until last year I'd never even replaced the cable or connector. A true workhorse.


----------



## Inszy

Kinera BAS02 vs Remax RM-600M:

  
  
 On Galaxy S6 Remax can be better, but on xDuoo XD-05 Kinera is ahead - better extension on both ends, less dark sound (but still dark compared to MEE Pinnacle P1 or Phonak Audeo) and better comfort.
 BAS02 and RM-600M aren't any giant killers, but definitely worth every dolar.


----------



## AsheshM

redtwilight said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1, Dunu Titan 1ES, Fidue A65. Bettes are bassy but punchy and still quite clear. If you'd like to go higher there's the LZ-A2 (or soon to come A3) A2 is like the Bette, biggish bass but best bass quality and texture among my iems. Mids and highs very clear, but they're a triple hybrid iem so you may want to reconsider if you wanna start this high.. The next upgrade tier from the $90 A2 would be a $300 multidriver already..


 

 Thanks for the suggestion. looks like Bettes has 8mm and 10mm  versions. how much the sound differ???? lz a2's i could not find. where to buy these???


----------



## luberconn

slowpickr said:


> Nope. Two different animals.


 

 thank you sir.  they sure do look alike.  they must have different guts.  i'll do some more research!


----------



## Lurk650

asheshm said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. looks like Bettes has 8mm and 10mm  versions. how much the sound differ???? lz a2's i could not find. where to buy these???


 
 Bettes you want the 10mm, 8mm is garbage.
  
 LZ-A2 are discontinued and cannot be purchased anymore


----------



## Lurk650

davelt said:


> Try Superluxes


 
  
 I've seen them the past couple weeks in my Massdrop emails, of course its a bit cheaper and of course Prime shipping on Amazon. Not sure about them and the bright treble, recessed lower mids. If you have them, hows the sound stage?


arsis said:


> Hmmmm..... I'll have to disagree about the AKG 240 build quality. I have a pair that has spent 22 years of daily duty in a recording studio.Until last year I'd never even replaced the cable or connector. A true workhorse.


 
 Thanks! I love the look of them, def putting them on my "Wish List" on Amazon


----------



## Arsis

lurk650 said:


> I've seen them the past couple weeks in my Massdrop emails, of course its a bit cheaper and of course Prime shipping on Amazon. Not sure about them and the bright treble, recessed lower mids. If you have them, hows the sound stage?
> Thanks! I love the look of them, def putting them on my "Wish List" on Amazon


Not to confuse the issue but I also have 3 Superlux and love them. The Evo in particular I really like. I like the signature and they're really comfortable.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> So these have now displaced the Puro !E500 at the top of your list?
> 
> EDIT:   Ah sorry.  I see you commented to Lurk that you haven't made that assessment yet.


 





 Bob The Puro is going to be awfully hard to replace as my personal favorite, It ticks all the boxes on everything I like EQ and SQ-wise in an IEM. I can only hope I find other EQUALS, without having to mortgage my house for a pair of "Audiophile" *corksniff,corksniff* CIEMs. Please pass the Grey Poupon....
  
 Also: Don't discount The Bette 10mm. It's a Bad A** Phone in it's own right. I haven't been keeping up with my "Bette Hype" simply because I'm "Honeymooning" with about 7 or 8 new pairs of IEMS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Bette's most  redeeming quality is that it improves everything you listen to. Even BAD recordings sound pretty good. Very forgiving pair of IEMs.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

TWIN, I think that with the IEMs I now have on hand I'm pretty much good to go.  But as repeatedly said I'm still curious about the hybrid designs so who knows 
  
 And yes, that covers both sides of the coin! hahahahaha


----------



## leggy

twinacstacks said:


> Also: Don't discount The Bette 10mm. It's a Bad A** Phone in it's own right. I haven't been keeping up with my "Bette Hype" simply because I'm "Honeymooning" with about 7 or 8 new pairs of IEMS.  The Bette's most  redeeming quality is that it improves everything you listen to. Even BAD recordings sound pretty good. Very forgiving pair of IEMs.
> 
> TWIN




Couldn't agree more. The 10mm Bette are awesome. I like them way better than my Puro. It is detail, clarity and crispness beast. That being said, they are a little recessed in the mid and not for people who are sensitive to highs


----------



## Bob A (SD)

leggy said:


> ... they are ... not for people who are sensitive to highs


 
  
 You're not the first to point that out.  And therein lies the reason I passed on the 10mm Bettes.


----------



## Lurk650

I"m sensitive to highs and have no issues with them. They have a great crispness to them but I feel the Puro are more natural sounding. Listening to Roy Ayers "Everybody Loves the Sunshine" in FLAC right now on the Puros and it sounds fantastic. 
  
 On that note, I keep eyeing the AKG K 240 semi open, I love the look of them. I am reading the cable when upgraded to shielded silver it makes the bass faster and just sounds overall nicer. IDK much about cables though. After all my IEM purchases over the last few weeks though, IDK if I can justify $70 on full size cans


----------



## DaveLT

nolife1123 said:


> Could anyone recommend me a model from the KZ line? Going to be used for metal/rock, don't really like thumping/deafening bass and prefer clarity of instrumentals, good vocals on them over bass. They'll be used with a Ruizu X02!
> Heard the KZ ED3 is good (people call them ED3 S3, don't know if that's the same thing), my choice is between the models found here: http://www.gearbest.com/kz-_gear/ - the ones up to ~$12.
> Also, would anyone know what they're like when compared with the Xiaomi Piston 3's (I've got them already) in term of SQ?
> 
> EDIT: Asked in the KZ thread instead.


 
 ED3 S3 is a different IEM. Far more balanced than the original ED3 which is a bit hot.
  
 The ED3 and the S3 is far and far ahead (I used to have the Piston 3 I have now sold it) in comparison. *In my opinion*
  
  


lurk650 said:


> I've seen them the past couple weeks in my Massdrop emails, of course its a bit cheaper and of course Prime shipping on Amazon. Not sure about them and the bright treble, recessed lower mids. If you have them, hows the sound stage?
> Thanks! I love the look of them, def putting them on my "Wish List" on Amazon


 
 I find that *IMO*, they do not have recessed lower mids as they don't have much mid-bass but the sound stage on the 668b is WONDERFUL.
 Absolutely marvelous. Had the HD660 at one point and all I can say is that it does lack bass.


----------



## Lurk650

davelt said:


> ED3 S3 is a different IEM. Far more balanced than the original ED3 which is a bit hot.
> 
> The ED3 and the S3 is far and far ahead (I used to have the Piston 3 I have now sold it) in comparison. *In my opinion*
> 
> ...


 
 Well that was weird, page 1468 wasn't displaying for me. I had to click on the actual link post in My Subscriptions, if I clicked on the thread to take me to the latest post it won't show lol. Now that I've posted it is showing lol
  
 Unfortunately read quite a few reviews and watched a video review saying how piercing the highs are and I can't do that, I'm sensitive to that


----------



## DaveLT

lurk650 said:


> Well that was weird, page 1468 wasn't displaying for me. I had to click on the actual link post in My Subscriptions, if I clicked on the thread to take me to the latest post it won't show lol. Now that I've posted it is showing lol
> 
> Unfortunately read quite a few reviews and watched a video review saying how piercing the highs are and I can't do that, I'm sensitive to that


 
 The 668B? I hate piercing highs a lot and at least my 668B is more or less serene and calm. Mine has the wool pad on it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

My take on the Havi B3 PRO1, hope you like it.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/15069


----------



## nolife1123

davelt said:


> ED3 S3 is a different IEM. Far more balanced than the original ED3 which is a bit hot.
> 
> The ED3 and the S3 is far and far ahead (I used to have the Piston 3 I have now sold it) in comparison. *In my opinion*



Could you please link the ED3 S3 to me? Or is it only called KZ S3 on aliexpress (under which name I found them) they have that ed3 design and it says ed3 on them along with "The acme" under it, is that it? I've been recommended the ATE and ED9 as well, the ATE seems fairly good for my needs sound-wise, how does the S3 compare? 
Thanks a lot for the help so far, I really appreciate it!


----------



## DaveLT

nolife1123 said:


> Could you please link the ED3 S3 to me? Or is it only called KZ S3 on aliexpress (under which name I found them) they have that ed3 design and it says ed3 on them along with "The acme" under it, is that it? I've been recommended the ATE and ED9 as well, the ATE seems fairly good for my needs sound-wise, how does the S3 compare?
> Thanks a lot for the help so far, I really appreciate it!


 
 Yes it's called the S3. The Acme with the silver or titanium gray body. The silver has the blue cable.
  
 The ATE has mid-bass bloat and recessed mids. The ED9 has a spike in 3K and 5K leading to sibilance
  
 The S3 is the most pleasing and neutral IEM in the entire lineup with clear vocals.


----------



## AsheshM

asheshm said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. looks like Bettes has 8mm and 10mm  versions. how much the sound differ???? lz a2's i could not find. where to buy these???


 

 Havi b3, Titan 1es and bettes are around the same range. Could you please briefly compare them if possible? Thnks....


----------



## nolife1123

davelt said:


> Yes it's called the S3. The Acme with the silver or titanium gray body. The silver has the blue cable.
> 
> The ATE has mid-bass bloat and recessed mids. The ED9 has a spike in 3K and 5K leading to sibilance
> 
> The S3 is the most pleasing and neutral IEM in the entire lineup with clear vocals.



Awesome, I'll think about it and order one of them, thanks a lot for your input and for the clarification!
EDIT: Would this be the S3? Couldn't find anything else other than from this seller - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-S3-Headset-in-bass-rock-Headset-Headset-metal-HIFI-mobile-phone-computer-Headset-trend/32541015697.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.abyIkR&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201644_3_10001_10002_9703_10005_301_10006_10003_10004_62_9999,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_6149,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=0904fa9e-a419-492c-a1e7-09d5772dff20


----------



## AsheshM

redtwilight said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1, Dunu Titan 1ES, Fidue A65. Bettes are bassy but punchy and still quite clear. If you'd like to go higher there's the LZ-A2 (or soon to come A3) A2 is like the Bette, biggish bass but best bass quality and texture among my iems. Mids and highs very clear, but they're a triple hybrid iem so you may want to reconsider if you wanna start this high.. The next upgrade tier from the $90 A2 would be a $300 multidriver already..


 

 Could you please briefly compare havi b3, titan 1es and bettes 10mm?? All are around the same price range so wondering which one to order. thanks.


----------



## DaveLT

nolife1123 said:


> Awesome, I'll think about it and order one of them, thanks a lot for your input and for the clarification!
> EDIT: Would this be the S3? Couldn't find anything else other than from this seller - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-S3-Headset-in-bass-rock-Headset-Headset-metal-HIFI-mobile-phone-computer-Headset-trend/32541015697.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.abyIkR&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201644_3_10001_10002_9703_10005_301_10006_10003_10004_62_9999,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_6149,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=0904fa9e-a419-492c-a1e7-09d5772dff20


 
 Yes it is.


----------



## j0p3Y

lurk650 said:


> Considering the Puro's suggested retail is $200 and sell for $110 on Amazon (of course can be had for $60 on Ebay), any comparison in them?
> 
> Also does AE have any resonably priced, ~$100, open back or semi-open full size cans? Really want to try one out, may see if Guitar Center has anything to try


full size cans? Try the Takstar pro 80 s. Anyone I put these cans on, is really amazed by the purity of the sound (monitor - style) . And they are very cheap. They even come with a very cool carrying hardcase. (sometimes shipped separately because of Customs)


----------



## vsls

1clearhead said:


> Just keep burning them in my friend......they just get better and better!



 

So I've pulled the trigger and ordered Joyroom E107, I hope that they will be as good as they are described here! I think that I can't resist to micro-drivers!


----------



## 1clearhead

vsls said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Just keep burning them in my friend......they just get better and better!
> ...


 

 It will "micro-drive" your ears at first listen. They're pretty much that good!


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead Dang it man! Stop, just stop. My wallet can't take any more micro dd goodness! Arggghh!


----------



## 1clearhead

Checkout something different! .....Sport IEM hybrids?
  
 KINERA BD05  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ......looks tempting
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.nwhzNi&id=525457247205&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead Dang it man! Stop, just stop. My wallet can't take any more micro dd goodness! Arggghh!


 

 I can't even afford a wallet, I'm running on BITCOINS now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .....no more cash!


----------



## DaveLT

1clearhead said:


> Checkout something different! .....Sport IEM hybrids?
> 
> KINERA BD05
> 
> ...


 
 Was thinking of buying it. It's a 20$ hybrid!


----------



## carltonh

1clearhead said:


> Checkout something different! .....Sport IEM hybrids?
> 
> KINERA BD05
> 
> ...


 
 All links to this site are only in Chinese for me. Are y'all switching it to English somehow or just reading Chinese?


----------



## AsheshM

carltonh said:


> All links to this site are only in Chinese for me. Are y'all switching it to English somehow or just reading Chinese?


 

 if you open it in chrome it will ask to translate to english....


----------



## Arsis

I ordered my first hybrids. Bette 8mm. Looking forward to trying them with my Fiio E10k & Little Dot I+.


----------



## DaveLT

arsis said:


> I ordered my first hybrids. Bette 8mm. Looking forward to trying them with my Fiio E10 & Little Dot I+.


 
 The 8mm is the one with bad rep. O.o


----------



## Arsis

davelt said:


> The 8mm is the one with bad rep. O.o


There is at least one positive review.
http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-8mm-1-1-hybrid
It's worth a listen. Who has tried them?


----------



## peter123

arsis said:


> There is at least one positive review.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-8mm-1-1-hybrid
> It's worth a listen. Who has tried them?




I've actually just seen one person repeatedly calling them bad so I wouldn't put to much into it.

I'm looking forward to hear what you think about them.


----------



## Lurk650

arsis said:


> I ordered my first hybrids. Bette 8mm. Looking forward to trying them with my Fiio E10k & Little Dot I+.




Cancel the order and order the 10mm


----------



## Lurk650

j0p3y said:


> full size cans? Try the Takstar pro 80 s. Anyone I put these cans on, is really amazed by the purity of the sound (monitor - style) . And they are very cheap. They even come with a very cool carrying hardcase. (sometimes shipped separately because of Customs)



Looking for semi open or open. Not monitors, got that covered with my M50s


----------



## Arsis

lurk650 said:


> Cancel the order and order the 10mm


Have you heard them both?


----------



## Lurk650

arsis said:


> Have you heard them both?




I haven't but the person who posted was a reputable person IIRC and said listening to the 8mm was like listening through AM radio. Advised they were complete crap. Just a warning to you. Of course it's your choice but just know we all warned you


----------



## j0p3Y

lurk650 said:


> Looking for semi open or open. Not monitors, got that covered with my M50s


some people call them monitor. I don't know why, I rather call them balanced. Don't know what's the difference between monitor and balanced. Not enough familiar with audiophile lingo


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> I haven't but the person who posted was a reputable person IIRC and said listening to the 8mm was like listening through AM radio. Advised they were complete crap. Just a warning to you. Of course it's your choice but just know we all warned you




Interesting. The only one I've seen calling them "garbage" and repeatedly talking them down is you and you haven't even heard them. You might want to check out the forum posting guidlines about posting neagtive comments about sruff you don't own or have extensively listened to yourself.

I'd take the opnion of Jekostas over someone who's never even heard them any day but that's just me....


----------



## vsls

1clearhead said:


> It will "micro-drive" your ears at first listen. They're pretty much that good!



 

I hope that their build quality will be as good as they sound! Although for mere $10 I have somehow low expectations. I am always extremely careful with my gear but I got so many faulty ones over the past years.


----------



## r2muchstuff

peter123 said:


> Interesting. The only one I've seen calling them "garbage" and repeatedly talking them down is you and you haven't even heard them. You might want to check out the forum posting guidlines about posting neagtive comments about sruff you don't own or have extensively listened to yourself.
> 
> I'd take the opnion of Jekostas over someone who's never even heard them any day but that's just me....


 

 I said they sound like AM radio, not at all like 10mm.  However, I could have a bad set.  I would enjoy another take on them 
 It is odd my 8mm are so different from the 10mm.
  
 r2


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> Looking for semi open or open. Not monitors, got that covered with my M50s


 
 I love the Pro80, they're absolutely brilliant. However, if you are looking for open/semi-open, you might want to check out the Takstar HI2050. I haven't tried them myself, but a lot of people seem to really love them. They are also a bit cheaper than the Pro80


----------



## jant71

I believe even more of the 8mm bad rep. came from earfonia who got a bad pair which seemed to have no bass as if the dynamic weren't working. Of course the AM radio or whatever comments are probably remembered by people first. I think some remember the comments but were actually shying away from buying them more due to chance of failure or issues. I think in the small sample most were actually fairly happy with them but also the 10mm is said to be the better one. All three contributed to the 8mm's bad rep.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Interesting. The only one I've seen calling them "garbage" and repeatedly talking them down is you and you haven't even heard them. You might want to check out the forum posting guidlines about posting neagtive comments about sruff you don't own or have extensively listened to yourself.
> 
> I'd take the opnion of Jekostas over someone who's never even heard them any day but that's just me....




Fair enough. I should say that another member has own both and said that the 10mm are superior to the 8mm. 

I'm not the only member to advise a member of this fact


----------



## DaveLT

j0p3y said:


> some people call them monitor. I don't know why, I rather call them balanced. Don't know what's the difference between monitor and balanced. Not enough familiar with audiophile lingo


 
 Neutral is the answer, the ability to make all recordings sound like what they really are.


----------



## r2muchstuff

inszy said:


> We will see - I ordered DQSM and woody i.Valux.


 

 Have you received these?  Waiting on comments 
  
 r2


----------



## RedTwilight

asheshm said:


> Could you please briefly compare havi b3, titan 1es and bettes 10mm?? All are around the same price range so wondering which one to order. thanks.




Yea they're pretty much sidegrades so it really depends on what you're after. The Havi was my first and still top 2 iem. It has a soundstage that as yet no other iem can match, in its price range and beyond. The 3d imaging and positioning are stellar as well. Sound signature is flattish with a very slight mids emphasis, causing vocals and strings to sound absolutely beautiful, albeit a little thin. Bass can come across as a little rolled off however, especially if you're used to normal v shaped sound iems. 

The 10mm Bettes are like the opposite type of sound signature from the Havi, deep, big and quite detailed bass and fairly clear highs. Midrange takes a slight step back, just a bit. 

The titan 1es I didn't get to listen to a lot but from the very first time they went into my ears they just sounded 'right', very natural and musical. 

I didn't get to compare them back to back so do take the things I say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Charliemotta

lurk650 said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. The only one I've seen calling them "garbage" and repeatedly talking them down is you and you haven't even heard them. You might want to check out the forum posting guidlines about posting neagtive comments about sruff you don't own or have extensively listened to yourself.
> ...


 
 You don't have a clue to what is what. You better quit your negative crap and start reading the rules.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> arsis said:
> 
> 
> > There is at least one positive review.
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> I posted this on 11/3/15, post #19483:
> 
> "I have now reacquainted myself with the Bette 8mm and compared them to the i Valux 10mm.
> 
> ...




As he said above he said the AM part in this post. It was a reply to you Peter asking if anybody compared them. Sorry for posting as if I tried them, was trying to be a messenger. Please don't shoot me


----------



## redfx

New models: Tennmak Banjo and Tennmak Piano


----------



## Hisoundfi

DQSM SK DIY Go Pro K3003 hybrid in-ear monitor, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-dqsm-sk-diy-go-pro-k3003-ring-iron-three-unit-earphones-fever-hifi-balanced-armature-and-dynamic-headphone-headset-blue-cable/reviews/15071


----------



## 1clearhead

vsls said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > It will "micro-drive" your ears at first listen. They're pretty much that good!
> ...


 

 I'm always careful with my gear as well, but be mindful of the silicone tips not to lose them, since the body frame are so small.


----------



## docentore

Bought a pair of Go Pro A2 and a pair of DQSM's. Looking forward to test them.


----------



## vapman

Just got the Carot Titta in, here are some initial impressions.
  
_*Please note even though these are for sale already, I did not intend to keep these when I bought them, I just wanted to hear them and pass them along. *For those who have not seen my previous posts in this thread, I bought them on a recommendation they were a cheap very flat reference IEM, so I decided to see if they were, and possibly keep them if so. If they were bad in my opinion, I would have returned them to Amazon, instead I am selling them to someone who will actually use them._
  
 After reading a comparison of it to the AKG K701 I was expecting a much different sound. Don't worry, it's a very good sound, but I don't think it's llke the AKG.
  
 The mids and highs are enjoyable and music but I would not call them flat. It's kind of like what I wish the treble on the zircon should have been. It's not flat across the upper mids and the treble is very clear although somewhat rolled off at the top.
  
 Instrument separation is hard to describe... everything blends together well and you can really tell the different instruments apart, but it's not like typical instrument separation, you can hear all the individual instruments very clearly but they all blend together into one sound at the same time. It allows you to separate the instruments but still hear it as "one sound". It doesn't have an exceptionally wide soundstage but has a nice engaging sound. I think the best way I can describe it is, imagine a 7.1 stereo recording being mixed down to 2 channels (_again - there is nothing bad or good about this. it is simply a characteristic of the sound signature i noticed. if anything, i enjoyed it)_.
  
 For one thing, it has great bass. Without hardware EQ, just software EQ, and my Project Polaris,  being 16 ohms we can assume it's pushing about 600mW to the Titta. I also tried it directly out of my FiiO X1 and was impressed with the unamped sound. It is not basshead. It is capable of being very bassy, but you need to EQ it. With my Headstage Arrow 5TX, it is capable of providing quite good sub & mid bass when on full bass boost! However with just the FiiO X1's output and its builtin EQ, sub bass is very light, almost nonexistent, although noticable, but hardly.
  
 The respond to amping quite nice for bass, but the rest of the sound is basically the same.
  
 They are actually quite good amped! They have nothing on amped XB90EX, but they provide very nice & clean bass when amped. I would recommend them to people who enjoy bass & sub bass but don't like it super loud.
  
 These may have had a shot at being my new studio IEM but I got some DT990's on a whim and have to play with those for now...
  
 edit: I wanted to add that the cable on these is amazing. This is one of the best cables I've ever seen on any IEM yet, hands down. Doesn't tangle, super light, looks good, perfect.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Vapman,
    Since you've listed them for sale your review's impartiality is impuned regardless of your honest assessment.


----------



## vapman

bob a (sd) said:


> Vapman,
> Since you've listed them for sale your review's impartiality is impuned regardless of your honest assessment.


 

 Do you mean "impugned"?
  
 I've listed them for sale as they have no specific qualities that make them shine out from the rest of my collection. I have many headphones and no need for extraneous ones I don't forsee using often in the future. Additionally, if you check my previous posts when inquiring in this thread about the Titta you'll notice them I wanted them for one purpose - flat reference IEMs, which I don't believe they are.
  
 The majority of my IEM collection is of a much higher grade so my comparison are against that of, say, a Westone M60.
  
 You are welcome to discuss your opinions on the Titta if they differ from mine. I'm sorry the fact I have them for sale already makes you wary of my review, but you may not tell me my initial impressions as I described them are dishonest.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Sorry that you misunderstood me (and yeah thanks for the spelling correction).  I was simply pointing out that folks might misinterpret your review as a sales pitch is all.  I was not accusing you of anything nefarious.   But if you had simply included a disclaimer / explanation such as that in your post above, there would be no possibility of anyone misconstruing things.


----------



## vapman

bob a (sd) said:


> Sorry that you misunderstood me (and yeah thanks for the spelling correction).  I was simply pointing out that folks might misinterpret your review as a sales pitch is all.  I was not accusing you of anything nefarious.   But if you had simply included a disclaimer / explanation such as that in your post above, there would be no possibility of anyone misconstruing things.


 

 Thanks for the clarification; that makes sense and I'll add that to my impressions.


----------



## Skullophile

Oh good we're talking about Titta's. I have the Titta's and I find them very flat. My ears don't detect any spikes. Resolution I find is good but not up there with the best Ba's. They make up for the slight lack of micro detail by providing a very cohesive and balanced sound for me. I reach for them just as often as my Havi B3p1, which I find have a less balanced sound than the Titta's. Like I said last time bass heads need not apply, mid heads need not apply and treble heads especially need not apply. Just neutral heads.


----------



## vapman

skullophile said:


> Oh good we're talking about Titta's. I have the Titta's and I find them very flat. My ears don't detect any spikes. Resolution I find is good but not up there with the best Ba's. They make up for the slight lack of micro detail by providing a very cohesive and balanced sound for me. I reach for them just as often as my Havi B3p1, which I find have a less balanced sound than the Titta's. Like I said last time bass heads need not apply, mid heads need not apply and treble heads especially need not apply. Just neutral heads.


 

 I have never heard the Havi (or any Havi), but I thought it wasn't very neutral in the mids. At least when thinking about something like an Etymotic in direct comparison.
  
 I'm using them again right now and I agree the resolution is good and very enjoyable & balanced sounding. However i think it's more balanced than it is neutral. It has something going on I can't put my finger on in the mids that makes it closer to a V-shaped signature phone than, say, Etymotics, but as far as cheap IEMs I've tried go I'd say it's one of the more neutral ones and without any question one of the most balanced.
  
 I actually thought it sounded a lot like the a less expensive and slightly more congested version of the Sony MDR-7550 but you must keep in mind the Titta is $50 and the MDR-7550 is $220. I don't think the MDR-7550 is the _flattest_ headphone I have, but it's fairly neutral.
  
 Neutral isn't the same as flat though, Etymotics are both neutral and flat but I wouldn't call these flat.
  
 If I didn't have the MDR-7550 I think I would keep these. They're both very similar, the more I listen to them. However, the bass quantity is only comparable between the two when the Titta is amped with enough power and eq'd for the bass boost. As for the rest of the sound spectrum I feel they're quite similar. the Titta and 7550 differ vastly in bass quantity & depth, soundstage, resolution and instrument separation, but that is to be expected in a difference of $50 to $220.
  
 I have to say though, for how quiet the bass is without an amp, it sure can handle a ton of gain. I was pushing +16dB total in the sub-100hz range and it sounded like it could keep going. That was impressive.
  
 I think Carot has a serious oppotunity to make an excellent basshead IEM with this design. The sub and mid bass response on this is actually very clear and nice, it's just without an amp and EQ it's incredibly quiet.
  
 I am going to continue my hunt for the ideal sub-$60 reference IEM


----------



## leggy

vapman said:


> Neutral isn't the same as flat though, Etymotics are both neutral and flat but I wouldn't call these flat.




How do neutral differentiate from flat, how do you define each?


----------



## vapman

leggy said:


> How do neutral differentiate from flat, how do you define each?


 

 When I say neutral, I mean it to be a comment on overall sound quality, as in what the overall sound is geared towards, for instance if a headphone seems to have no balance to any particular sound or range, as opposed to being bass oriented or very forward mids, etc.
  
 I think a headphone with a neutral overall sound signature can still have a slight rolloff or spike somewhere as everything's different.
  
 I have to say though, I've been listening to these a lot more, and although they are both very neutral and quite flat I still feel the both the mids and mid bass are a bit forward when amped with no EQ. That said, it's still overall a very flat headphone, and the more I'm using it, the more I'm thinking about keeping it.... which is too bad for my wallet since I decided I would just see how they sounded and sell them since I had spent so much on new headphones recently, but the more I use them the more I really enjoy using them with no EQ at all?
  
 The isolation is probably worst of all IEMs I have, and there is a noticeable but very faint buzz in any of my sources when nothing is playing, regardless of volume setting, but it makes up for it by being really enjoyable, neutral, and surprisingly responsive to heavy gain in different areas of the EQ. I'm also very impressed in its ability to handle bass boost.
  
 So, take that as a major word of praise for the Titta. I think I may actually hold onto them until I find another similarly priced IEM that is flatter, unless someone grabs them before I decide to keep them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you amp it, there is significantly more mid bass, but no sub bass. I actually like how it sounds without any EQ, It definitely is really balanced and, if it makes sense, isn't super detailed but has great separation.
  
 If the mid bass didn't jump considerably as soon as I used them in a powerful amp, they would be perfect. Which is too bad because they respond to EQ great, but I can't seem to get that mid bass bump away when using it with any of my amps. It's only not present when using low power sources like the FiiO X1, smartphone, iPod...


----------



## carltonh

vapman said:


> I am going to continue my hunt for the ideal sub-$60 reference IEM


 
  
 So what is your opinion of the best one you've found so far?


----------



## vapman

carltonh said:


> So what is your opinion of the best one you've found so far?


 

 I guess they're not on the market anymore, but you used to be able to get Etymotic ER6P for $60-70 new easily. I sold mine a while back and always regretted it. I think if the Titta didn't have that mid bass hump and bit of extra forwardness in the upper mids it would sound just like an Etymotic signature-wise.
  
 The only other IEMs in the sub-100 price range I know aside from this and the ER6P that are neutral in any way would be a couple cheaper Westone models. I currently have some Westone UM Pro10's which were under $100 when I got them but they must have been on sale because I see them for $140 on Amazon right now unless I got them before a price hike.
  
 The Westone models (several) and Etymotic all have a more recessed upper mid and mid bass IMO. But, the Etymotic ER6P is no longer on the market, and the Westone UM Pro10's are currently 3x the price of the Titta, so I haven't used anything that could beat the Titta at its price point. If the ER6P was still for sale, I'd say get one of those. But you can't, and you can get a Titta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I actually think the Titta is very Etymotic like until you give it an amp that can push lots of power, then suddenly the bass shows up. If that didn't happen, I would say these might be preferable to the ER6P since the sound overall sound is neutral & mostly flat but still engaging whereas the Etymotic is so non-engaging and honest that it can get boring.
  
 For the one thing the Titta is more forgiving to bad recordings than the Westone or Ety. This could be a good or bad thing depending on your uses?
  
 I think I may keep these around for a little while though. I'm certainly in no rush to get rid of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Ah, I see Etymotic has the MC5 as their $60 IEM now... I think I'll be ordering one of these, I'll hold the Titta until then, and then the MC5 and Titta will battle it out! Sound good? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 (Does anyone know tips that fit the Titta? I would really like to get some smaller silicons or foams for these, but none of my IEM tips are big enough to fit on these driver tubes.)


----------



## cr0wnest

jant71 said:


> I see the Easy UE 3 is out/up now. $95 for the 3BA + Dynamic and 2BA + Dynamic is $77. Also have up the next DIY SE with 4BA + Dynamic for $179.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html




Damnit they released another one?! And I was still wondering how the previous ones (The one with the metal gears) sound!

The 1 dynamic + 2 BA for 81 bucks is tempting! And only $20 more the 1 dynamic + 3 BA version, not sure how well it'll sound with that extra driver

Feel like dropping the bomb on the 1D+2BA version, that red carbon fiber design looks sexy. Has anyone here ever tried their multi driver custom UE before and know if its more worthwhile to get the 1D+3BA variant for 20 bucks more? my only concern is how much more congested it will sound


----------



## vapman

Shockingly enough I am acutally starting to prefer these
  
 Keep in mind I haven't used these more than 5 to 6 hours yet. I'll write an acutal review in about a week when I have more experience with them.
  
 What started out as disapoointment it wasn't exactly what I expected, I'm quickly appreciating them for what they are . In certain situations  I do honestly prefer them to the MDR 7550, usually when I don't want the stronger bass or more recessaed mids of the 7550.
  
 There are the first IEM i have preferred to use no EQ over any EQ. I look foward to battling these  against the $60 Etymotics. My predictionis Titta will be a better all-rounder and the Ety will win on imaging,seaparation and honestly.


----------



## yacobx

vapman said:


> Shockingly enough I am acutally starting to prefer these
> 
> Keep in mind I haven't used these more than 5 to 6 hours yet. I'll write an acutal review in about a week when I have more experience with them.
> 
> ...




Link please


----------



## vapman

yacobx said:


> Link please


 
 It would be easier for me to likn them all instead of waiting for you to clearify which OEM...
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carot-One-TITTA-Audiophile-High-Performance-Earphone-Brand-New-/390917780532?hash=item5b0483f434:g:9OwAAOSwGvhT-1gM
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR7550-Professional-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B0053OZRHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453603294&sr=8-1&keywords=mdr+7550
 NOTE EX800ST = MDR 7550 the namers are interchangable FYI.
  
 Thsis seller also sellon Amazon. Got mine of Amazon and they shipped next day.
  
 ER6P, you will not find thuse new anymore no sir . I will be letting the masses know if the know Ety $60 holds upainst the old ERP.


----------



## buke9

Been lurking here for a while and thought I would take the plunge on a pair **** UE's for $25 you can't go too wrong.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Those Tittas are hard to describe aren't they? I find them neutral and almost Flat with a slight Hump in the mids that bring the vocals ever so slightly forward.
  
 I like them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## cr0wnest

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html
Just dropped the bomb on the 1DD + 3BA carbon fiber model. 

The seller discount and coupon discount managed to bring the price down to USD92. Hope I don't regret this one.


----------



## squallkiercosa

cr0wnest said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html
> Just dropped the bomb on the 1DD + 3BA carbon fiber model.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lunashop sells 3BA for 88$ if price is your concern. Hey, it's your money! Tell us later how they sound


----------



## cr0wnest

squallkiercosa said:


> Lunashop sells 3BA for 88$ if price is your concern. Hey, it's your money! Tell us later how they sound




The price is alright as long as it sounds great, my main concern is whether it would be wiser to get the 3 BA one over the 2 BA, since more isnt always necessarily better. But I settled for the 3 BA one anyway, based on the reviews of Easy's previous UE custom IEMs I thought I'd take the plunge. And yes I will let you guys know how they sound.


----------



## Carlsan

cr0wnest said:


> The price is alright as long as it sounds great, my main concern is whether it would be wiser to get the 3 BA one over the 2 BA, since more isnt always necessarily better. But I settled for the 3 BA one anyway, based on the reviews of Easy's previous UE custom IEMs I thought I'd take the plunge. And yes I will let you guys know how they sound.


 
  
 I ordered as well.
 I also have the cyperpunk face hybrid "custom" they are also selling. They sound good, but I really can't say more than that as I haven't given them serious listening or comparisons.


----------



## cr0wnest

carlsan said:


> I ordered as well.
> I also have the cyperpunk face hybrid "custom" they are also selling. They sound good, but I really can't say more than that as I haven't given them serious listening or comparisons.




I was contemplating on whether or not to get those as well. Just to confirm those are dual dynamic drivers right? I was afraid they might sound too bassy, is the sound signature more towards the balanced side?


----------



## Carlsan

cr0wnest said:


> I was contemplating on whether or not to get those as well. Just to confirm those are dual dynamic drivers right? I was afraid they might sound too bassy, is the sound signature more towards the balanced side?


 

 Yep, double dynamic.
 Okay, let me listen and give you some quick observations.
 I don't think it's overly bassy, but it does have deep sub-bass. Tremble is polite, mids sound fine without getting washed out by the bass.  Male vocals sound really natural. Female vocals sound fine. The overall sound is slightly dark but not overly so. Jazz and electronica sound really good with it. Indie rock, that has a solid beat, also sounds really good.
  
 On the other hand I can see someone who doesn't care for bass emphasis to not like these. Detail isn't really there but more than enough for musical enjoyment, as one would expect from Dynamic drivers, but the overall sound signature is really fun. These are the type of headphone I would put on to tap my foot to, while working on a boring project at work.
  
 Built is spot on, solid and they look sharp. Nothing cheap looking about them.
  
 I like them and consider them a solid buy for the $50 or so I paid for them.
  
 Listening done with an AK120II. Hope this helps.
  
 One more thing, fit is excellent on these.


----------



## andione1983

Throwing a question out, and I know people will debate till the cows come home. My question is, do not have $$ to spend on a $500+ pair of brand name iems. Is there anyone out there that has tried both, and can compare any of these good quality Chinese iems KZ, rock, etc how do they compare.. Do they come close or miles away.. 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter123

andione1983 said:


> Throwing a question out, and I know people will debate till the cows come home. My question is, do not have $$ to spend on a $500+ pair of brand name iems. Is there anyone out there that has tried both, and can compare any of these good quality Chinese iems KZ, rock, etc how do they compare.. Do they come close or miles away..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk




If you stay in the $10 segment I really don't see the point. If you're willing to look at sub $100 IEM's it starts to get interesting. Just my 2c......


----------



## SmOgER

When you look at it, the isolated manufacturing costs themselves are pretty low for all of these IEMs. Companies invest huge amounts in R&D (not only drivers, but designing, testing etc), but if we skip that like I think most of chinese IEM brands do (I would guess they just take best bits and pieces of info collected while assemblying IEMs for various well-known brands), you can sell good stuff for ridiculously low price and still have a profit on them...


----------



## Koolpep

smoger said:


> When you look at it, the isolated manufacturing costs themselves are pretty low for all of these IEMs. Companies invest huge amounts in R&D (and designing, testing etc), but if we skip that like I think most of chinese IEM brands do (I would guess they just take best bits and pieces of info collected while assemblying IEMs for various well-known brands), you can sell good stuff for ridiculously low price and still have a profit on them...


 

 Yep, that's why looking exclusively at the BOM (bill of materials) doesn't make sense. Nobody looks at a textbook and says: well it just costs a dollar to print.  or at the costs of a BluRay for a Playstation game. 
  
 So, if you pay a horde of engineers for two years to come up with a unique design and sound signature - you cannot just charge slightly above BOM, you need to consider R&D, Marketing, Distribution, Retailer Margins, Taxes, Administration, Certification costs (FCC, CE, TÜV, etc.), warranty costs, customer service costs, designers for packaging and logistics, and whatnot. 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## cr0wnest

andione1983 said:


> Throwing a question out, and I know people will debate till the cows come home. My question is, do not have $$ to spend on a $500+ pair of brand name iems. Is there anyone out there that has tried both, and can compare any of these good quality Chinese iems KZ, rock, etc how do they compare.. Do they come close or miles away..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk




Never tried Rock. But I honestly think the entire KZ lineup easily destroys just about anything in the $80 - $120 range. I've tried Klipsch S4, S4 II, R6 (my sister's), Shure SE215, ATH-IM70, Sennheiser CX 300-II, all which are within that price range. They sound "alright" but looking back at it, the price you pay does not justify the sound you are getting out of them. KZ can offer much much better at a fraction of the cost and since there are plenty to choose from, there is guaranteed to be something for everyone.

Do they sound close to $500 IEMs? No. But some of them can surely put up a good fight even against my ATH-CKR9LTD and ATH-CKR10.


----------



## FUYU

cr0wnest said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html
> Just dropped the bomb on the 1DD + 3BA carbon fiber model.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just asked Easy about these. They told me that they are using Knowles driver identical to the "original" Easy UE. Basiclly, they updated the UE's with an additional Dynamic Driver.
 Just bought them as well. Let's see how they turn out.


----------



## Inszy

r2muchstuff said:


> Have you received these?  Waiting on comments
> 
> r2


 
 Nah... Still waiting


----------



## TwinACStacks

"But I honestly think the entire KZ lineup easily destroys just about anything in the $80 - $120 range".
  
 I own almost every model in the KZ Line AND they are very good at their price point. I really hate to disagree but in all honesty NO THEY DO NOT.
  
 Everyone is entitled to their opinions though. What matters really is : Do You Like them?
  
 I do, and I still buy them.
  
 Let me know how that DD + 3BA sounds soonest.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tob8i

koolpep said:


> Yep, that's why looking exclusively at the BOM (bill of materials) doesn't make sense. Nobody looks at a textbook and says: well it just costs a dollar to print.  or at the costs of a BluRay for a Playstation game.
> 
> So, if you pay a horde of engineers for two years to come up with a unique design and sound signature - you cannot just charge slightly above BOM, you need to consider R&D, Marketing, Distribution, Retailer Margins, Taxes, Administration, Certification costs (FCC, CE, TÜV, etc.), warranty costs, customer service costs, designers for packaging and logistics, and whatnot.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's what I think, too. You cannot expect to get high-end sound for 10$, but you can get pretty decent sound that would usually be sold for up to 50$ by well-known brands.
  
 My next try is up to the three digit range for BA in-ears. I am exited about how they will sound. Nevertheless, I believe in this price range most people want two years warranty and fast service.


----------



## Tob8i

fuyu said:


> Just asked Easy about these. They told me that they are using Knowles driver identical to the "original" Easy UE. Basiclly, they updated the UE's with an additional Dynamic Driver.
> Just bought them as well. Let's see how they turn out.


 
  
 Me, too. Ordered the Easy UE 3BA last week and the Easy UE 3 3BA+DD this week. Hope everything really gets shipped before their spring holidays.
  
 I am really interested how they sound. Cannot really imagine that they can hold up to top in-ears from the well-known brands, but that's why I ordered them.


----------



## yacobx

twinacstacks said:


> "But I honestly think the entire KZ lineup easily destroys just about anything in the $80 - $120 range".
> 
> I own almost every model in the KZ Line AND they are very good at their price point. I really hate to disagree but in all honesty NO THEY DO NOT.
> 
> ...







cr0wnest said:


> The price is alright as long as it sounds great, my main concern is whether it would be wiser to get the 3 BA one over the 2 BA, since more isnt always necessarily better. But I settled for the 3 BA one anyway, based on the reviews of Easy's previous UE custom IEMs I thought I'd take the plunge. And yes I will let you guys know how they sound.




I need to know too, I want them


----------



## yacobx

tob8i said:


> Me, too. Ordered the Easy UE 3BA last week and the Easy UE 3 3BA+DD this week. Hope everything really gets shipped before their spring holidays.
> 
> I am really interested how they sound. Cannot really imagine that they can hold up to top in-ears from the well-known brands, but that's why I ordered them.




Please put up a review for both


----------



## jant71

Another baby brother for TWIN to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/519064_32600913773.html


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> "But I honestly think the entire KZ lineup easily destroys just about anything in the $80 - $120 range".
> 
> I own almost every model in the KZ Line AND *they are very good at their price point. I really hate to disagree but in all honesty NO THEY DO NOT.*
> 
> ...




+1, exactly what I thought when reading it.


----------



## Carlsan

andione1983 said:


> Throwing a question out, and I know people will debate till the cows come home. My question is, do not have $$ to spend on a $500+ pair of brand name iems. Is there anyone out there that has tried both, and can compare any of these good quality Chinese iems KZ, rock, etc how do they compare.. Do they come close or miles away..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


 
  
 I think that the $10 cheap earphones can compete with many earphones in the $50 to $100 range, it all depends on the earphone. Many of these, and this comes out in the reviews, have hot tremble that can be piercing on some recordings. That to me is the greatest weakness in many of these. Of course there is the out of control bass monsters as well, but I think KZ especially has been very good at creating earphones that keep that bass monster under control. If they were as successful with the tremble, without loosing the bass punch, then they would hit home runs, and many have been close.
 However, if you spend a little more money, you can find some really excellent earphones that can compete within the $100-$400 range.
 Some of the gems I have and really liked, all under $75:
  
 New Easy UE 2 Version Custom - double dynamic driver $50 -  perform way beyond price
 **** UE Custom - these sound great for the $17 asking price, but don't forget to pick up a cable as well. Balanced sound.
 2015 100% Original Tingo GX10 (can sound hot at times) -$17.50
 HCK A1 Dynamically And BA Double Unit - these sound excellent - $70
 Boarseman CX98 In Ear -$17 - another great performer, balanced sound, deep bass, controlled tremble.
 ROCK Zircon -$10 - this is the giant killer, simply amazing earphone
 KZ ED3 Youth Version - My current favorite KZ $10 - great bass, good mids, detail, and mostly controlled tremble that can get hot.
 Carot One TITTA - $50
 i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) $40 or so - balanced and detailed
 DQSM SK DIY Go Pro K3003 Ring Iron Three Unit Earphones - amazing sound, detailed, balanced, punchy $71 well spent.
 LZ-A2 - really one of my favorites of all my buys, best $50 I have ever spent, blow away anything else in the $50 range, but discontinued.


----------



## Inszy

carlsan said:


> Many of these, and this comes out in the reviews, have hot tremble that can be piercing on some recordings. That to me is the greatest weakness in many of these.


 
 It's more music weakness (loudness war) not earphones.


----------



## Carlsan

inszy said:


> It's more music weakness (loudness war) not earphones.


 

 Sorry if I misunderstand you, but to me, hot tremble can be a problem on many recordings, including those long before the loudness wars.
  
 Take a Miles Davis recording, a hot tremble will make some of Miles Davis's high notes almost sound unbearable. And these are recordings from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## RedTwilight

cr0wnest said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html
> Just dropped the bomb on the 1DD + 3BA carbon fiber model.
> 
> The seller discount and coupon discount managed to bring the price down to USD92. Hope I don't regret this one.




Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## Inszy

@Carlsan - but they can be recorded in this way (like many 50-60's artists). Of course there are a lot earphones with peak on high mids, but more often it's about records and music taste. Most people just doesn't like flat fq response.


----------



## TwinACStacks

inszy said:


> @Carlsan - but they can be recorded in this way (like many 50-60's artists). Of course there are a lot earphones with peak on high mids, but more often it's about records and music taste. Most people just doesn't like flat fq response.




 Personally I use a flat EQ on my sources. That way you can get a fair picture of an earphones EQ and performance.

Badly recorded / engineered music is the reason they invented equalizers.

 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

New toys to come :

-**** UE 
-2015 DIY IE800 
-Edifier H180 and H101
-Xduoo X3 
-VE Zen 2.0


----------



## Inszy

After 80h of burning process, Xiaomi Hybrid are still the same - waste of money. Sender DT3 just crush them (with new ear tips).
  
 Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> Personally I use a flat EQ on my sources.


 
 And earphones with flat fq? 
 Probably most people here don't need eq - with that many earphones in collection, we don't need that


----------



## Carlsan

Just ordered these after reading a positive review:

USAMS Tenna Series Metal Shell 3.5mm In-Ear Headphone Headset


----------



## ozkan

carlsan said:


> Just ordered these after reading a positive review:
> 
> USAMS Tenna Series Metal Shell 3.5mm In-Ear Headphone Headset




Wow those blue and red markings are fabulous also the design of course


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> He was comparing it to CKR9LTD and CKR10. Got a problem?




If you can show me the comparison with the CKR10's and Ltd's please do.

Personally I really hate it when people just throw statements that someting is garbage or inferior to something else but doesn't even bother to do a proper comparison or a write up about it. 


I'm sorry but I don't think that KZ IEM's destroys everything in the $80-120 range and neither do I think that Superlux are superior to every other headphones but I'm sick and tired of repeating these obvious facts so it'a time for me to take a break from this thread. I just feel sorry for new members coming here asking for advice and getting less than serious answers.

Also looking at your profile I'd assume it isn't updated since I'm not able to find a single headphone or iem there for over $50 so I wonder what you really compaire these cheaper offerings with to find them superior.....

I also love KZ and Superlux but that doesn't change the fact that there are better sounding stuff. Just to be perfectly clear here: I'm not talking about value for money but pure performance.


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> If you can show me the comparison with the CKR10's and Ltd's please do.
> 
> Personally I really hate it when people just throw statements that someting is garbage or inferior to something else but doesn't even bother to do a proper comparison or a write up about it.
> 
> ...


 
 Look at my signature. I HAD a westone 4R. I don't have so much money to put into this that I can afford to keep a 4R.
 And did you even bother reading my post?
  
 The comparison is done by @cr0wnest m8.


----------



## peter123

davelt said:


> Look at my signature.
> 
> The comparison is done by @cr0wnest m8.


 
 Well, that answer kind of says it all...................


----------



## DaveLT

peter123 said:


> Well, that answer kind of says it all...................


 
 So the **** DT2 isn't over 50$? It's easily over 50$ with a cable.
  
 Also since when did I say Superluxes blow everything away? I just said they were amazing for their price but that's it. 
 There are a whole lotta better headphones out there but they cost a lot more than what they are asking for.


----------



## EISENbricher

I am fan of KZ (you can tell) but honestly there are better alternatives even at $50-60 range. For example Zero Audio Tenore, Havi B3 Pro 1 are sheer examples of VFM alternatives that sound better than most of KZ lineup. 
  
 But I love KZ for the unbeatable VFM and the fact that I can get a new earphone once or twice every month and they offer newer, different sound signatures as well. Something in higher price range would definitely sound better but then I'd have to worry about it and it'll imbalance my expanses etc etc..


----------



## DaveLT

eisenbricher said:


> I am fan of KZ (you can tell) but honestly there are better alternatives even at $50-60 range. For example Zero Audio Tenore, Havi B3 Pro 1 are sheer examples of VFM alternatives that sound better than most of KZ lineup.
> 
> But I love KZ for the unbeatable VFM and the fact that I can get a new earphone once or twice every month and they offer newer, different sound signatures as well. Something in higher price range would definitely sound better but then I'd have to worry about it and it'll imbalance my expanses etc etc..


 
 I am NOT a fan of KZ's entire lineup but only just 1 or 2 of them. It's the S3 (and maybe S4). If *I didn't buy that, I would agree with you. But I did and it blows all the other KZs away.*
  
 No other KZ has detail retrieval and controlled treble despite being high enough to not be recessed, it isn't sparkly or hot or anything like that. It is also very clear sound-wise and it can put a fight against the Westone 4R *which I used to own.*
  
 At the moment I simply don't have time to sit down and do a review. *I have work to do now that new year is here and I have to paint my table.*
  
*Take it for what it's worth and try the KZ S3 or the S4.*
  
*Btw, I sold the ATE, ZS1, ZN1 Mini, ED10. I also sold the VJJB K4, Xiaomi Pistons 3, Xiaomi Hybrid. I keep only IEMs I find that are a true giant killer.*


----------



## EISENbricher

davelt said:


> I am NOT a fan of KZ's entire lineup but only just 1 or 2 of them. It's the S3 (and maybe S4). If *I didn't buy that, I would agree with you. But I did and it blows all the other KZs away.*
> 
> No other KZ has detail retrieval and controlled treble despite being high enough to not be recessed, it isn't sparkly or hot or anything like that. It is also very clear sound-wise and it can put a fight against the Westone 4R *which I used to own.*
> 
> ...


 
 Haha you are telling me thousands of things that I didn't even ask. 
  
 Anyways this would be an endless fruitless debate as we all have different set of IEMs to compare with and different opinion. Enjoy the music, be positive and spread word around in a good way. Of course if S4 is that good IEM it'll get all attention it deserves soon, just like ATE, ED9 enjoy at this moment (in KZ line).


----------



## ozkan

cr0wnest said:


> Never tried Rock. But I honestly think the entire KZ lineup easily destroys just about anything in the $80 - $120 range. I've tried Klipsch S4, S4 II, R6 (my sister's), Shure SE215, ATH-IM70, Sennheiser CX 300-II, all which are within that price range. They sound "alright" but looking back at it, the price you pay does not justify the sound you are getting out of them. KZ can offer much much better at a fraction of the cost and since there are plenty to choose from, there is guaranteed to be something for everyone.
> 
> Do they sound close to $500 IEMs? No. But some of them can surely put up a good fight even against my ATH-CKR9LTD and ATH-CKR10.


 
  
 So are you sure both of your CKR9LTD and CKR10 genuine?


----------



## DaveLT

ozkan said:


> So are you sure both of your CKR9LTD and CKR10 genuine?


 
 His CKR9LTD and CKR10 are genuine. He brought to a audio shop that had both and compared them.
  
 He even let the shop owner give them a try.


----------



## cr0wnest

ozkan said:


> So are you sure both of your CKR9LTD and CKR10 genuine?




Granted, they were both bought from Aliexpress. Contrary to what most people on this forum believe, I can confirm they are indeed genuine because I've sat down at a store and listened to both. Another friend of mine also did the same and we both concluded they sound identical, the "originals" only sounded a tad better. Physically they are 100% identical as well, with the exception of the housing on the CKR10 having flatter curves. We believe those sold on aliexpress and Taobao are factory rejects.

Even for rejects they still beat the KZ by a mile across all frequencies.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Another baby brother for TWIN to try
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/519064_32600913773.html




 What a co inky dink. Easy just emailed me about it so I have one on the way as we speak. Hopefully I got it in before their spring holiday.

 TWIN


----------



## wastan

My Monks arrived about an hour before the snow started on Friday. Just now out of the package and listening to Beck's Morning Phase. I've never liked an earbud before. Pretty cool.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> What a co inky dink. Easy just emailed me about it so I have one on the way as we speak. Hopefully I got it in before their spring holiday.
> 
> TWIN




I'm jealous. I messaged Easy days ago with some product questions and no response. Anyway, I'm with you about KZ.


----------



## Tob8i

davelt said:


> You should try the KZ S3 in that case.


 
  
 Of course I would do so. I could even compare it to some high-end in-ears. But except from you two guys I have not found much information about this mysterious model. So where can I buy it?
  
 There is only one Aliexpress offer claiming to have this version and it is from a shop with quite little feedback: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-S3-Headset-in-bass-rock-Headset-Headset-metal-HIFI-mobile-phone-computer-Headset-trend/32541015697.html And the pictures in this offer look quite similar to the ED3c in the official store.
  
 What about the S4? Is it the ED4? Or where can I buy it?


----------



## Inszy

cr0wnest said:


> I can confirm they are indeed genuine because I've sat down at a store and listened to both. Another friend of mine also did the same and we both concluded they sound identical,* the "originals" only sounded a tad better*.


 
 1) If originals sounded better (tad better or much more, doesn't matter), that mean you have fake CKR, even if they look the same.
 2) Listening in store don't give you full information about sound.


----------



## ozkan

cr0wnest said:


> Granted, they were both bought from Aliexpress. Contrary to what most people on this forum believe, I can confirm they are indeed genuine because I've sat down at a store and listened to both. Another friend of mine also did the same and we both concluded they sound identical,* the "originals" only sounded a tad better. Physically they are 100% identical as well, with the exception of the housing on the CKR10 having flatter curves. *We believe those sold on aliexpress and Taobao are factory rejects.
> 
> Even for rejects they still beat the KZ by a mile across all frequencies.




If the originals sounded a tad better than yours are most probably fakes. Because we sometimes pay hundreds of dollars to get a tad better sound.


----------



## Tob8i

eisenbricher said:


> But I love KZ for the unbeatable VFM and the fact that I can get a new earphone once or twice every month and they offer newer, different sound signatures as well. Something in higher price range would definitely sound better but then I'd have to worry about it and it'll imbalance my expanses etc etc..


 
  
 Me, too. I sometimes order even more than one of each model so that I have presents for friends ready. For most people that are no audio junkies they sound amazing.


----------



## vapman

twinacstacks said:


> Those Tittas are hard to describe aren't they? I find them neutral and almost Flat with a slight Hump in the mids that bring the vocals ever so slightly forward.
> 
> I like them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is an old post already but this basically says what I was trying to say in all my paragraphs?
  
 I still will get the cheap $60 Etymotic and it'll probably win on ultra flatness but the more I use the Titta the more reluctant I am to pass it on?


----------



## ozkan

vapman said:


> This is an old post already but this basically says what I was trying to say in all my paragraphs?
> 
> I still will get the cheap $60 Etymotic and it'll probably win on ultra flatness but the more I use the Titta the more reluctant I am to pass it on?




Etymotic MK5? Go for it!


----------



## vapman

ozkan said:


> Etymotic MK5? Go for it!


 
 Yeah, i'm planning to buy the MK5 from Amazon and do a shootoff between the MK5 and the Titta, I know the MK5 will probably be even flatter but now I am too curious to know how they stack up against each other.
  
 I was very surprised by the change in the Titta's tone when you amp it! Even without EQ, amping really makes a difference, and makes them considerably less flat than they sound without a headphone amp.


----------



## Charliemotta

cr0wnest said:


> ozkan said:
> 
> 
> > So are you sure both of your CKR9LTD and CKR10 genuine?
> ...


 
 NOT Genuine if they were purchase from Ali, even if they sound decent.


----------



## Maxima7

Why are some people saying they are fakes if they haven't bought it themselves? I can't tell what is different! (I bought the CKR10 for $49) So either way, it really doesn't matter. It looks, feels, and sounds premium. And only for $49. Heck, the CKR9 and CKR9LTD can be bought sometimes for ~$36 and ~$44 respectively. .


----------



## jant71

It matters to AT for one. It makes a difference on Head-Fi since promoting fakes is certainly frowned upon and will get threads shut down and warnings or possible bans. If there are supposedly 2000 numbered CKR9 Limited but there also happens to be a myriad of them on Ali, they are not legit and thus FAKE! Even if it is a good fake. I bought a CKR9LTD ebay reject with messed up paint. This is not fake but probably still not above board most likely depending on how they were acquired by that seller.


----------



## vapman

I will have to get the Etymotics and see how they compare in terms of a flat IEM but I would like to provide my impressions based on 24 full hours with the Carot Titta.
  
  
  
 Bass response is great. Bass impact is quite low and almost nonexistent if you don't have an amp. I am surprised at how much louder the bass gets with an amp versus a smartphone, laptop, directly out a DAP, etc. It is actually going from bass so low you need to strain to hear it in the mix, to quite present. Not basshead, but the bass can be pushed EXTREMELY far. I'm talking +17dB on sub-120HZ without ANY distortion.
  
 I would LOVE to see Carot come out with a basshead IEM. I imagine they could use most of the Titta's design and have a very competitive design.
  
 What surprises me the most is A/Bing this with the SONY MDR 7550. The mids are just as flat as the Sony but more forward on the Titta. The highs are a bit more rolled off than the Sony but neither has fatiguing or sibilant treble. The Titta is easy to listen to.
  
 As @TwinACStacks put it the sound is hard to describe. It occupies a weird space between headphones with no instrument separation at all and the ones where you can hear exactly where every instrument is in the room during recording, and it sounds good doing it.
  
 While I may not agree with Twin that they are like the K701, I actually think they're better than the K701, and my opinion of these is significantly better than when I first tried them out. When I first tried them out I thought they had nothing special to offer over the rest of my collection; now I realize that they occupy a unique space **between* *the rest of my collection.
  
 I think why I am enjoying these so much is that they have the neutrality and most of the flatness of Etymotic sound signature, but they are more engaging than and aren't brutally honest as Etymotics are. That is why I love using them for listening.
  
 So, in closing, while I would hesitate to call these reference IEMs, I will gladly endorse them as a great neutral IEM that is still very fun. It isn't the most detailed IEM out there but does an amazing job of portraying the whole recording with no bias IMO.
  
 Anyone heard this Carot amp? I like their color schemes! I think I need to look for more Carot gear next time I'm back in Japan?


----------



## Mr Trev

vapman said:


> Anyone heard this Carot amp? I like their color schemes! I think I need to look for more Carot gear next time I'm back in Japan?


 
  
 Jeez, that is a sweet looking package


----------



## vapman

Isn't it?! I wonder if there's really a tube too! I'm looking it up now.

Fiio X1, Arrow 5TX and Titta. I believe this is my new work setup. They sound so similar to my Sony MDR 7550 minus all the bass, it's amazing, but you can EQ that bass in if you want it. I honestly think the Titta is most of the 7550, minus the bass, for a small fraction of the price.


Using full bass gain of course 

I'm a little mad that I like these so much because I had resolved to sell or return them before I got them to help keep my wallet happy, and that isn't happening...


----------



## CADCAM

peter123 said:


> If you can show me the comparison with the CKR10's and Ltd's please do.
> 
> Personally I really hate it when people just throw statements that someting is garbage or inferior to something else but doesn't even bother to do a proper comparison or a write up about it.
> 
> ...


 
 If this member thinks KZ's destroy everything in the 80-120 range he better not listen to the Puro's I just purchased for 50 bucks. 
 Also I would hope most serious members, like myself would ignore most (if not all) comments made in this fashion. If someone makes a broad stroke statement without ever asking what you are using for associated equipment or your musical preferences...ignore them! That's what I do, we have a wealth of experienced members here that make intelligent statements in posts and I would not want any of them to take a break from any thread. We need you guys!


----------



## DaveLT

tob8i said:


> Of course I would do so. I could even compare it to some high-end in-ears. But except from you two guys I have not found much information about this mysterious model. So where can I buy it?
> 
> There is only one Aliexpress offer claiming to have this version and it is from a shop with quite little feedback: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-S3-Headset-in-bass-rock-Headset-Headset-metal-HIFI-mobile-phone-computer-Headset-trend/32541015697.html And the pictures in this offer look quite similar to the ED3c in the official store.
> 
> What about the S4? Is it the ED4? Or where can I buy it?


 
 This might be the S4
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-Z1-New-100-Original-Headphones-In-ear-Earphones-Professional-HIFI-Stereo-Headphones-Super-Bass-Noise/32585088681.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201644_4_10001_10002_9703_10005_301_10006_10003_10004_62_9999,searchweb201560_5,searchweb1451318400_6149,searchweb1451318411_6448&btsid=68978b9f-fd6a-4f5d-9fce-72bd8d684ac5
  


cadcam said:


> If this member thinks KZ's destroy everything in the 80-120 range he better not listen to the Puro's I just purchased for 50 bucks.
> Also I would hope most serious members, like myself would ignore most (if not all) comments made in this fashion. If someone makes a broad stroke statement without ever asking what you are using for associated equipment or your musical preferences...ignore them! That's what I do, we have a wealth of experienced members here that make intelligent statements in posts and I would not want any of them to take a break from any thread. We need you guys!


 
 So the highly regarded SE215 is not 99$ then?


charliemotta said:


> NOT Genuine if they were purchase from Ali, even if they sound decent.


 
 Proof?


inszy said:


> 1) If originals sounded better (tad better or much more, doesn't matter), that mean you have fake CKR, even if they look the same.
> 2) Listening in store don't give you full information about sound.


 
 Proof? By the way that store in question has a quiet room.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Oriveti Primacy, It's AWESOMESAUCE!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-primacy-whole-aluminium-body-triple-drivers-hybrid-2-balanced-armature-dynamic-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones/reviews/15081


----------



## Charliemotta

I bought one of the cheapo CKR9's from Ali.  I got rid of it to buy the Genuine real deal and glad I did. Not a fan of fake crap.


----------



## SerenaxD

davelt said:


> tob8i said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I would do so. I could even compare it to some high-end in-ears. But except from you two guys I have not found much information about this mysterious model. So where can I buy it?
> ...


 
  
 You made a point about the KZs being better than _everything_ in the $80-$120 price range. I would venture a guess that the KZs are not better than the GR07 Classic, RE0 (for some) amongst others, especially considering the GR07 Classic, at more than 95% of the SQ of the original GR07, are also very very highly regarded. Saying that the KZs are better than one IEM in that price range doesn't justify your point that they are better than all. 
  
 Listening is a subjective thing. A lot of information comes from extended listening, so I don't think basing your judgement on a single session at a headphone shop is sufficient as well. I'd like to hear your proof of how the KZs are better than all $80-120 IEMs, considering that that is a very crowded segment of the market and there are possibly many IEMs that none of us have heard, that are very good.


----------



## vapman

I know my tendency is to post my different impressions upon different amounts of time owning a given IEM or headphones, but I hope the information I give is helpful to anyone in this thread.
 I always do my best to include things like source gear, music used, etc but I always forget something or another.

 If anyone was problems or concerns about any of my reviews (i am new to this thread) please feel free to PM me. I hope my reviews did not offend anyone, that said it's just IEMs and cheap ones at that we're discussing here. hopefully nobody is getting too emotional over IEMs, it's all fun here.
  
 I didn't know people checked other's profiles to see what they use so i have hopefully put a bit of helpful information in my post.
  
 I am still enjoying the titta very much. The only other IEM i have used today is the MDR 7550 to confirm that outside of bass they're really not all that different. Titta is a cheap way to realize the Sony $200 studio IEM signature


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Heck I'm enjoying reading of your Titta journey vapman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As an aside I'm going through an evaluation of a new IEM as well but just not posting impressions as I don't feel my ability to convey nuances is sufficient.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I know my tendency is to post my different impressions upon different amounts of time owning a given IEM or headphones, but I hope the information I give is helpful to anyone in this thread.
> I always do my best to include things like source gear, music used, etc but I always forget something or another.
> 
> 
> ...




I enjoy it bc it will document the effects of burn in.... Hopefully 


This thread got hostile the past couple days


----------



## carltonh

A lot of new Dynamic + (2 or 3) BA hybrid Chinese earphones at reasonable prices in the past year, so I think I'm almost ready to jump into this category. My primary necessity is that subbass be obviously good, reasonable, and possibly excellent if boosted if not already without an EQ boost. Plus treble should be at least better than what the best single or dual dynamics can offer. Opinions on what can do this best in $80 or less? Do any do it in $50 or less?


----------



## vapman

carltonh said:


> A lot of new Dynamic + (2 or 3) BA hybrid Chinese earphones at reasonable prices in the past year, so I think I'm almost ready to jump into this category. My primary necessity is that subbass be obviously good, reasonable, and possibly excellent if boosted if not already without an EQ boost. Plus treble should be at least better than what the best single or dual dynamics can offer. Opinions on what can do this best in $80 or less? Do any do it in $50 or less?


 

 Do you want you bass to be good without any amp or just EQ?
 If bass is a priority, I suggest check out the Best Bass IEM thread here which has plenty of discussion on bass heavy IEMs that do and don't require amping.
 If having great bass is a priority, just get a Sony XB90EX in my opinion.
  
 The Titta has good bass but it NEEDS amp + eq or you get no bass, and it has no sub bass.


----------



## carltonh

vapman said:


> Do you want you bass to be good without any amp or just EQ?
> If bass is a priority, I suggest check out the Best Bass IEM thread here which has plenty of discussion on bass heavy IEMs that do and don't require amping.
> If having great bass is a priority, just get a Sony XB90EX in my opinion.
> 
> The Titta has good bass but it NEEDS amp + eq or you get no bass, and it has no sub bass.


 

 LOL, I already have the XB90EX, which I love, even though I don't use, and still refuse to use an amp. But without an amp, I think the Sony AS800AP I have is its equal. I also have the Puro IEM500 which is, with a slight bass boost EQ and a source with volume, also equal. The Fidelio S1 I have is also virtually equal, just slightly annoying that it doesn't allow deep insertion, as my big ear holes prefer. So I have some of the best sub $100 single and dual dynamics, I just want to hear if the best (still affordable) hybrids are better. It is harder or impossible to fix bad treble with EQ, but if subbass just needs a little bump up, EQ will work. I'm not a basshead, but maybe a bass impact-head.


----------



## cr0wnest

inszy said:


> 1) If originals sounded better (tad better or much more, doesn't matter), that mean you have fake CKR, even if they look the same.
> 
> 2) Listening in store don't give you full information about sound.







ozkan said:


> If the originals sounded a tad better than yours are most probably fakes. Because we sometimes pay hundreds of dollars to get a tad better sound.







charliemotta said:


> NOT Genuine if they were purchase from Ali, even if they sound decent.







charliemotta said:


> +1




Did any of you guys even sat down and listen to the "original" CKR and the "fake" one? Or just jumping right in and calling mine a fake just because they were bought from china and "sounded a tad different"? I also like how all of you completely missed my point on the possibility that they might simply be factory rejects, explaining why they sounded different from the "original". The look and feel of the build quality I assure you is 100% identical. Hell the guy at the store even took my CKR9 and listened to it, he did not detect anything wrong with it though of course I could not reveal exactly where I bought it from.

As for the CKR9LTD, I have a friend who owns an "original" set. I sat down with him to try it out, and for this one I could not hear any difference, neither could he. The owner of an original CKR9LTD could not hear any significant difference between my Aliexpress set and an "original" one. Not to mention they look and feel is exactly the same as well. The only one that sounded different was the CKR10, so I guess thats why it ended up as a reject.

AT makes most of their stuff in China, including the entire CKR line up. Rejects that are supposed to be scrapped could have easily found its way into places like Taobao and Aliexpress, after all China is known for its unscrupulous way of doing business.



maxima7 said:


> Why are some people saying they are fakes if they haven't bought it themselves? I can't tell what is different! (I bought the CKR10 for $49) So either way, it really doesn't matter. It looks, feels, and sounds premium. And only for $49. Heck, the CKR9 and CKR9LTD can be bought sometimes for ~$36 and ~$44 respectively. .




Only the people who actually bought the "fake" one from Aliexpress or Taobao will know. :rolleyes:


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> LOL, I already have the XB90EX, which I love, even though I don't use, and still refuse to use an amp. But without an amp, I think the Sony AS800AP I have is its equal. I also have the Puro IEM500 which is, with a slight bass boost EQ and a source with volume, also equal. The Fidelio S1 I have is also virtually equal, just slightly annoying that it doesn't allow deep insertion, as my big ear holes prefer. So I have some of the best sub $100 single and dual dynamics, I just want to hear if the best (still affordable) hybrids are better. It is harder or impossible to fix bad treble with EQ, but if subbass just needs a little bump up, EQ will work. I'm not a basshead, but maybe a bass impact-head.




The I. VALUX bette 10mm (with Auvio Large tips) have the same, if not not slightly more than, bass as the Puros. They are a Hybrid and cost about $45


----------



## vapman

carltonh said:


> LOL, I already have the XB90EX, which I love, even though I don't use, and still refuse to use an amp. But without an amp, I think the Sony AS800AP I have is its equal. I also have the Puro IEM500 which is, with a slight bass boost EQ and a source with volume, also equal. The Fidelio S1 I have is also virtually equal, just slightly annoying that it doesn't allow deep insertion, as my big ear holes prefer. So I have some of the best sub $100 single and dual dynamics, I just want to hear if the best (still affordable) hybrids are better. It is harder or impossible to fix bad treble with EQ, but if subbass just needs a little bump up, EQ will work. I'm not a basshead, but maybe a bass impact-head.


 

 i don't know of anything cheaper that has sub bass impact anywhere near it! there are lots on the top 10 amped and unamped bass iems ive never tried.


----------



## DaveLT

serenaxd said:


> You made a point about the KZs being better than _everything_ in the $80-$120 price range. I would venture a guess that the KZs are not better than the GR07 Classic, RE0 (for some) amongst others, especially considering the GR07 Classic, at more than 95% of the SQ of the original GR07, are also very very highly regarded. Saying that the KZs are better than one IEM in that price range doesn't justify your point that they are better than all.
> 
> Listening is a subjective thing. A lot of information comes from extended listening, so I don't think basing your judgement on a single session at a headphone shop is sufficient as well. I'd like to hear your proof of how the KZs are better than all $80-120 IEMs, considering that that is a very crowded segment of the market and there are possibly many IEMs that none of us have heard, that are very good.



Wasn't me.


----------



## RedJohn456

cr0wnest said:


> Did any of you guys even sat down and listen to the "original" CKR and the "fake" one? Or just jumping right in and calling mine a fake just because they were bought from china and "sounded a tad different"? I also like how all of you completely missed my point on the possibility that they might simply be factory rejects, explaining why they sounded different from the "original". The look and feel of the build quality I assure you is 100% identical. Hell the guy at the store even took my CKR9 and listened to it, he did not detect anything wrong with it though of course I could not reveal exactly where I bought it from.
> 
> As for the CKR9LTD, I have a friend who owns an "original" set. I sat down with him to try it out, and for this one I could not hear any difference, neither could he. The owner of an original CKR9LTD could not hear any significant difference between my Aliexpress set and an "original" one. Not to mention they look and feel is exactly the same as well. The only one that sounded different was the CKR10, so I guess thats why it ended up as a reject.
> 
> ...


 

 I do have friends with ties to OEM factories and believe me when I say that Audio Technica has very very strict security policies in place to make sure "factory rejects" are not sold for profit. China companies are bending over backwards to fix the image of "unscrupulous way of doing business". 
  
 Not saying yours is fake, but I find it very very hard to believe that all the CKR on AE are all factory rejects. My 2 cents.


----------



## RedJohn456

cr0wnest said:


> Never tried Rock. *But I honestly think the entire KZ lineup easily destroys just about anything in the $80 - $120 range*. I've tried Klipsch S4, S4 II, R6 (my sister's), Shure SE215, ATH-IM70, Sennheiser CX 300-II, all which are within that price range. They sound "alright" but looking back at it, the price you pay does not justify the sound you are getting out of them. KZ can offer much much better at a fraction of the cost and since there are plenty to choose from, there is guaranteed to be something for everyone.
> 
> Do they sound close to $500 IEMs? No. But some of them can surely put up a good fight even against my ATH-CKR9LTD and ATH-CKR10.


 
  


 oh boy this is gonna be a fun one


----------



## cr0wnest

redjohn456 said:


> I do have friends with ties to OEM factories and believe me when I say that Audio Technica has very very strict security policies in place to make sure "factory rejects" are not sold for profit. China companies are bending over backwards to fix the image of "unscrupulous way of doing business".
> 
> Not saying yours is fake, but I find it very very hard to believe that all the CKR on AE are all factory rejects. My 2 cents.




While that may be true, its still China after all. You can't always expect them to hold true to their word. I ever bought a phone case on Aliexpress before that was an outright replica, even though post-sales contact with the seller still insisted they are 100% genuine.

I also don't believe a fake CKR can be this well made. Everything from the housing, the cable, the jacks, they are all 100% the same as the original. I know China can fake anything, but for something to be "faked" this well I seriously doubt.


----------



## RedJohn456

cr0wnest said:


> While that may be true, its still China after all. You can't always expect them to hold true to their word. I ever bought a phone case on Aliexpress before that was an outright replica, even though post-sales contact with the seller still insisted they are 100% genuine.
> 
> I also don't believe a fake CKR can be this well made. Everything from the housing, the cable, the jacks, they are all 100% the same as the original. I know China can fake anything, but for something to be "faked" this well I seriously doubt.


 

 you may believe what you wish, but am telling you what i have heard from sources who are actually in the know. they have really cleaned up their security, why else would companies continue making products with them?


----------



## Carlsan

redjohn456 said:


> I do have friends with ties to OEM factories and believe me when I say that Audio Technica has very very strict security policies in place to make sure "factory rejects" are not sold for profit. China companies are bending over backwards to fix the image of "unscrupulous way of doing business".
> 
> Not saying yours is fake, but I find it very very hard to believe that all the CKR on AE are all factory rejects. My 2 cents.


 

 I bought an original retail Audio Technica CKR9LTD from Amazon Japan when they first came out toward the end of  2014. Last year I bought another pair from AliExpress, user stated that it was an original but without retail packaging.
 I compared both and listened carefully to them. They sounded the same. The Ali pair were not fake.
 I gave the Ali pair to my daughter who was quite happy to get them.


----------



## cr0wnest

redjohn456 said:


> you may believe what you wish, but am telling you what i have heard from sources who are actually in the know. they have really cleaned up their security, why else would companies continue making products with them?




Because its a lot cheaper to make it there and profit margins would be wider. Why else would just about everything we have today be made in china?


----------



## RedJohn456

cr0wnest said:


> Because its a lot cheaper to make it there and profit margins would be wider. Why else would just about everything we have today be made in china?


 
  
 well if all the AE CKR are legit then china has a big security problem and I am sure companies would have an issue with that, profit or not   As long as you enjoy your pair thats all that matters. Like I said believe what you want


----------



## raybone0566

cr0wnest said:


> While that may be true, its still China after all. You can't always expect them to hold true to their word. I ever bought a phone case on Aliexpress before that was an outright replica, even though post-sales contact with the seller still insisted they are 100% genuine.
> 
> I also don't believe a fake CKR can be this well made. Everything from the housing, the cable, the jacks, they are all 100% the same as the original. I know China can fake anything, but for something to be "faked" this well I seriously doubt.


Ie80 & ie8's are perfect examples. Their are very well made fakes out there.


----------



## cr0wnest

raybone0566 said:


> Ie80 & ie8's are perfect examples. Their are very well made fakes out there.




If they are designed in Germany BUT assembled in China, then I don't see why it cant be the same situation as the CKR lineup.


----------



## Carlsan

It's a bit of a gamble, with the Ali Audio Technica CKR9LTD's, as I have seen some that were obviously fakes, from the images that were posted.
 I was lucky.


----------



## cr0wnest

carlsan said:


> It's a bit of a gamble, with the Ali Audio Technica CKR9LTD's, as I have seen some that were obviously fakes, from the images that were posted.
> I was lucky.




I took a gamble as well. The obvious fakes you saw might be the ones with the AT logo badly removed by photoshop. As far as I know there are not "obviously" fake CKR9 on the market. Even the customer images you see on taobao (Which are far better than the ones on AE) all have the proper AT logo and even documentation. Not one of those reviewers called them out as fakes either.

Anyway I noticed there is significantly less of these "fake" CKR in-ears on the market now. Perhaps what RedJohn456 said about china factories tightening up their security only happened in recent months because they were all over the place at the time I bought them.


----------



## Currawong

Since we're starting to get complaints, let's get some things straight:
  
 1. If you paid $50 for a pair of $200 or $300 IEMs from HK or CN then you bought fakes. If the seller told you some story about factory rejects or OEM, they are lying. They have been doing this for years. I've had them post this about products that were never made in China in the first place. If they sound great to you, fine, but they are still fakes. Fake products are...wait for it: FAKE! There are no magic facts that can make a fake product not fake. Sorry.
  
 Let me give you a scary fact: In China, there were factories producing products under the NEC brandr. The factory managers and workers all believed they were making genuine NEC products. But NONE of it was legitimate -- the entire thing, all *11 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR WORTH* was a huge fraud! That's right, some enterprising Chinese faked _an entire major company! _
  
 So, if we weren't clear from the above: @cr0wnest Your CKRs are fake.
  
 2. Head-Fi is a forum for posting about products, not rude comments about people or types of people. If rude comments are reported to us, we will delete them and anything that follows from them.
  
 3. Don't quote or reply to rude comments. Report and ignore them. If someone starts a fire, you wouldn't go and take part of it and set other things on fire with it, so please don't go and do the equivalent here.
  
 http://head-fi.org/a/posting-guidelines
  
 4. Edit: Forgot to add: No linking to fake versions of products and definitely no attempting to sell fakes in the classifieds.


----------



## RedTwilight

Fake or OEM or no, can we all please agree to drop the topic before this topic gets locked up YET again. Yes there are cheap ones, yes they may not be genuine yes 90% or world's production is in china but can we please stop bringing up the AliCKR9s for the good of others. 
  
 Edit: Thanks for clearing all that up @Currawong


----------



## Tom22

Attack of the (Dunu) Titans 1,3,5 with comparisons with VSONIC GR07BE, Phonak Audeo, Hifiman Re400s!
  
 Enjoy!
 Titan 3: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-3/reviews/15085
 Titan 5: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-5/reviews/15084
  
 with reference to Titan 1: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/13302


----------



## Inszy

Thank you


----------



## Koolpep

@DaveLT 
  
 The story you are repeating is the story that the guys producing these fakes want you to be believe (fell from a truck, overproduction, rejects, etc.)  And you obviously are "believing" their story and rather trust the fakers than legitimate honorable people like @Currawong.
  
 If they are rejects - then they should be destroyed as they don't meet the quality standards, it's not the factories call to sell them, they are obliged to recycle/destroy them - hence this is a stolen good. No matter what - nothing good comes from fakes. So please follow the moderators advice and drop it, as otherwise this wonderful thread will be closed. And we don't want that.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Koolpep

tom22 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Great review!  Thanks!


----------



## Charliemotta

koolpep said:


> @DaveLT
> 
> The story you are repeating is the story that the guys producing these fakes want you to be believe (fell from a truck, overproduction, rejects, etc.)  And you obviously are "believing" their story and rather trust the fakers than legitimate honorable people like @Currawong.
> 
> ...


 
 Like the old saying goes. "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig"


----------



## Inszy




----------



## TwinACStacks

inszy said:


>


 






 Betting money she's from New Jersey....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Let's see now......
  
 3-4 pages of The merits of Real IEM's v.s. Chinese Fakes. How the KZ line is/isn't better than anything else out there, and a Fairly Expensive Pair of IEM's ($300.00) is AWESOMESAUCE!!!
 (the only thing with any merit at all BTW)
  
 I'm not getting any younger, can we speed this up?
  
 AND a chick from Bayonne.....
  
 (ducks for cover)
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Let's see now......
> 
> 3-4 pages of The merits of Real IEM's v.s. Chinese Fakes. How the KZ line is/isn't better than anything else out there, and a Fairly Expensive Pair of IEM's ($300.00) is AWESOMESAUCE!!!
> (the only thing with any merit at all BTW)
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## docentore

I might have missed this, but does anyone own these:
  
 Go Pro A2
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Go-Pro-A2-Balanced-Armature-with-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-IE800-Dynamic/32595468454.html


----------



## newhere

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm thinking of ordering few earphones from aliexpress & have some questions..
  
  
 1. What's the best chinese budget dac or amp or combo under $50?
  
 2. dac or amp? which one is more important for sound improvement?
  
 3. I don't hear any noise from my laptop headphone jack, is dac really necessary or should I buy only the amplifier?
  
 4. I heard some earphones do not require dac/amp (they give maximum sound quality even without dac/amp) any examples of such earphones under $20?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## HiFiChris

​ *My Brainwavz Omega Review including comparative measurements is up:*

  ​ *http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-omega-in-ear-earbuds-noise-isolating-earphones-remote-mic-headset-stereo-headphones-apple-iphone-android-black/reviews/15088*​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## leobigfield

newhere said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm thinking of ordering few earphones from aliexpress & have some questions..
> 
> 
> 1. What's the best chinese budget dac or amp or combo under $50?
> ...


 
  
 You can't use a pure DAC without an amp, it will probably have a fixed output/line out. Double amp your notebook audio out is not really a good thing to do if you can get a loud volume on your headphones. But a good DAC/AMP will surely improve from your notebook audio out. My suggestion is the Fiio Q1, bought mine for $55 on ali (it was at 11/11 promo though), decent DAC (better than my PC audio out) and a very nice amp with a very well implemented bass boost. Also, if you plan on updating latter, you can buy a good pure DAC and use it as an amp before you buy a better amp.


----------



## flib372

Anybody heard/read of these? ---->http://penonaudio.com/PMV-A-01


----------



## Carlsan

docentore said:


> I might have missed this, but does anyone own these:
> 
> Go Pro A2
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Go-Pro-A2-Balanced-Armature-with-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-IE800-Dynamic/32595468454.html


 
  
 It does look good, added it to my wish list. Hoping somebody will buy and review, or at least give some observations.


----------



## docentore

carlsan said:


> It does look good, added it to my wish list. Hoping somebody will buy and review, or at least give some observations.


 
 Well, I did bought them 2 days ago, just wondering if anyone took a risk. Got them together with DSQM's. Will post my observations once received (I'm not qualified to write reviews ).


----------



## bhazard

docentore said:


> Well, I did bought them 2 days ago, just wondering if anyone took a risk. Got them together with DSQM's. Will post my observations once received (I'm not qualified to write reviews ).




You don't have to be qualified to write reviews. Any and all feedback is appreciated with so much out there.


----------



## Carlsan

flib372 said:


> Anybody heard/read of these? ---->http://penonaudio.com/PMV-A-0


 
  
Those  PMV  A-01's look really good. Hopefully someone will order a pair and let us know how they sound.


----------



## vapman

Does anyone know foams that will fit on the carot Titta? The stock tips have awful isolation. Good at work because then I can hear people talk to me but not soo good when the radio at work sucks...


----------



## docentore

bhazard said:


> You don't have to be qualified to write reviews. Any and all feedback is appreciated with so much out there.


 
 That was a joke 
 I'll try my best once received and burn them. I'm going to compare to Bette's 10mm that I own and DQSM's which should receive together.
  
 I've got so much good advice here, time to give something from myself


----------



## vapman

The driver tube on the Titta has this weird ridge at the end and the whole thing is wider than any driver tube I've seen. Not sure if any comply would fit? Need a ruler,,,

Edit: wedged some ts400 on but isolation still awful and feels weird?


----------



## Lurk650

newhere said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm thinking of ordering few earphones from aliexpress & have some questions..
> 
> 
> 1. What's the best chinese budget dac or amp or combo under $50?
> ...




FiiO E07K is $56 on Amazon. Good entry level DAC/Amp combo, have had it since 2013 and use it as my portable. Used to also use with my laptop as a DAC


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> The driver tube on the Titta has this weird ridge at the end and the whole thing is wider than any driver tube I've seen. Not sure if any comply would fit? Need a ruler,,,
> 
> Edit: wedged some ts400 on but isolation still awful and feels weird?


 

 500's will fit it. had them on there but I can't get foamies to work for me on _anything._
  
_Just me._
  









 TWIN


----------



## vapman

twinacstacks said:


> 500's will fit it. had them on there but I can't get foamies to work for me on _anything._
> 
> _Just me._
> 
> ...


 

 Usually I like foamies but the fit is so awkward with foamies on the Titta. It holds it in at a weird uncomfortable angle so i switched back to the silicon stock tips.
  
 My only big complaint is that it comes with 2 set of the same size tips. no larger or smaller ones???
  
 Titta rules!!! Truly a keeper which is too bad for my wallet but this is the first non basshead IEM  I bought in a long time and I'm loving it. I will write an actual review here when I've owned them for a little while longer but I feel like the soundstage and presentation is almost grado like?
  
 ...Dare I say the Titta has better mids than the Sony MDR 7550?! It has been getting ALL my head time lately! I keep switching to other iems, and less than a minute later the Tittas are back in!
  
 TWIN I blame you...


----------



## Mr Trev

vapman said:


> *Usually I like foamies but the fit is so awkward with foamies on the Titta. It holds it in at a weird uncomfortable angle so i switched back to the silicon stock tips.*
> 
> *My only big complaint is that it comes with 2 set of the same size tips. no larger or smaller ones???*
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder what someone with no idea about iems would think if they read your first few lines


----------



## vapman

They would probably think the Titta is an uncomfortable IEM. it isn't! it's super light and pleasant to wear for a long time.


----------



## carltonh

mr trev said:


> I wonder what someone with no idea about iems would think if they read your first few lines


 

 ...that this was a forum talking about breast milk pumping equipment and technique.


----------



## Shawn71

carltonh said:


> ...that this was a forum talking about breast milk pumping equipment and technique.




good that TWIN didnt post that comment  ..........


----------



## Arsis

Pulled out my Piston 2 for the first time in while. On a whim I tried some triple flanges and wow! I really like it. They're good for bedtime. Low profile and the triples really stay put. I also used a file to smooth the sharp edges. Its always nice to rediscover something you already own.


----------



## BurntToast12

You guys ever tried LG Quadbeat 3? It seems interesting.


----------



## andione1983

Titties sound impressive 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1clearhead

arsis said:


> Pulled out my Piston 2 for the first time in while. On a whim I tried some triple flanges and wow! I really like it. They're good for bedtime. Low profile and the triples really stay put. I also used a file to smooth the sharp edges. Its always nice to rediscover something you already own.


 

 I found the silicone tips from the Xiaomi hybrids more compatable with the Pistons 2. They just get the job done right for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 .....It's a shame for some of these companies that the silicone tips provided can make or break a good sounding IEM. So, we all have to improvise.


----------



## flib372

burnttoast12 said:


> You guys ever tried LG Quadbeat 3? It seems interesting.



One of my favourits. Very ! even sounding with good extention on both ends and overall a little subbass lift. The closest signature wise imo is the ttpod T1e but overall i think the quadbeats 3 are better sounding in every aspect. MY 2 cents


----------



## vapman

flib372 said:


> One of my favourits. Very ! even sounding with good extention on both ends and overall a little subbass lift. The closest signature wise imo is the ttpod T1e but overall i think the quadbeats 3 are better sounding in every aspect. MY 2 cents


 

 Do they really have sub bass (60hz and lower?) or does it have a lot of mid bass?
 what source do you use? curious to see if they're basshead.


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> Usually I like foamies but the fit is so awkward with foamies on the Titta. It holds it in at a weird uncomfortable angle so i switched back to the silicon stock tips.
> 
> My only big complaint is that it comes with 2 set of the same size tips. no larger or smaller ones???
> 
> ...


 






 Vapman, *SOMEONE* had to do it.
  
 Ya think they were worth the price of admission?
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

shawn71 said:


> good that TWIN didnt post that comment  ..........


 





 Hey. I don't build the subways, I just ride them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

newhere said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm thinking of ordering few earphones from aliexpress & have some questions..
> 
> 
> 1. What's the best chinese budget dac or amp or combo under $50?
> ...


 

 if its only for your laptop, the SMSL m2 is a good choice. Very neutral and clean and you have to spend quite a bit more to get a big improvement on it.


----------



## carltonh

flib372 said:


> One of my favourits. Very ! even sounding with good extention on both ends and overall a little subbass lift. The closest signature wise imo is the ttpod T1e but overall i think the quadbeats 3 are better sounding in every aspect. MY 2 cents


 
 Do you mean a subbass lift relative to the Quadbeats 2? I have the QB2, and although sound quality is excellent for the $30 then price, it had more midbass than subbass, which was the only disappointment.
  
 Of note, the introduction of the QB3 makes me think the Aliexpress blowout pricing of the QB2 at just under $10 is very likely legitimate. (And they aren't usually faking sub $30 IEMs, other than the FX1X, EDIT, and Piston 2.)


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay. After some intense listening I have come up with a List. AS OF TODAY These Are My TOP 5 Universals in order of their Listenability. (personal)
  
 THESE ARE MY OPINIONS ONLY, based on my personal taste in SQ and EQ.  *NOT a comparison of which is BEST.* You are familiar with my rantings for certain IEMs so the Results _might  _actually surprise You:
  
 1. HCK A2
 2. Plus One ICON
 3. PURO IEM500
 4. BETTE 10mm Metall Hybrid
 5. Easy Go Pros DQSM
  
  
  
 This list doesn't reflect a few that I still am in the process of shall we say, Breaking in.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Okay. After some intense listening I have come up with a List. AS OF TODAY These Are My TOP 5 Universals in order of their Listenability. (personal)
> 
> THESE ARE MY OPINIONS ONLY, based on my personal taste in SQ and EQ.  *NOT a comparison of which is BEST.* You are familiar with my rantings for certain IEMs so the Results _might  _actually surprise You:
> 
> ...


 




  
 Dammit, I promised my girlfriend I wouldn't buy anymore more gear for the rest of the year


----------



## Bob A (SD)

You're right, must admit to being somewhat suprised.  Icons trump the Puros eh?


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Okay. After some intense listening I have come up with a List. AS OF TODAY These Are My TOP 5 Universals in order of their Listenability. (personal)
> 
> THESE ARE MY OPINIONS ONLY, based on my personal taste in SQ and EQ.  *NOT a comparison of which is BEST.* You are familiar with my rantings for certain IEMs so the Results _might  _actually surprise You:
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm, no Trinity's in there anywhere eh? Granted, not Chinese enough


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> Hmm, no Trinity's in there anywhere eh? Granted, not Chinese enough


 

 Podster, I don't think he's a big fan of the Delta and never has heard the Techne you and I like so much 
  
 BTW I prefer the Techne's fun filter bass and sub bass to the IE500s but the later have the edge in level of micro-detail and shimmering treble.


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> Okay. After some intense listening I have come up with a List. AS OF TODAY These Are My TOP 5 Universals in order of their Listenability. (personal)
> 
> THESE ARE MY OPINIONS ONLY, based on my personal taste in SQ and EQ.  *NOT a comparison of which is BEST.* You are familiar with my rantings for certain IEMs so the Results _might _ actually surprise You:
> 
> ...




Where are your Tittas in the list?


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> Where are your Tittas in the list?


 





 To me the Titttas are NOT an everyday Phone. I use them for critical listening. Particularly on New material that I may want to add to my library.
  








 TWIN


----------



## flib372

carltonh said:


> Do you mean a subbass lift relative to the Quadbeats 2? I have the QB2, and although sound quality is excellent for the $30 then price, it had more midbass than subbass, which was the only disappointment.
> 
> Of note, the introduction of the QB3 makes me think the Aliexpress blowout pricing of the QB2 at just under $10 is very likely legitimate. (And they aren't usually faking sub $30 IEMs, other than the FX1X, EDIT, and Piston 2.)



Yes a lot deeper subbass than QB 2 but also less midbass. Also noteworthy the very good isolation. Overall bass ist the most prominent area in qb3 but absolutely not overbearing. For me every quadbeat got better than the last one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Hmm, no Trinity's in there anywhere eh? Granted, not Chinese enough


 





 NO, I can't seem to get the Delta's Bass Right. With the Gunmetal It's bloated and boomy with the new Golds it's just not enough, just too "Audiophile" of an EQ. I suppose that is why Bob is making a Version 2 Now. Don't Get me wrong, they are Superb IEMS, My list pretty Much reflects WHICH earphone am I going to be most likely to reach for *FIRST.*
  
*It was very Tough Deciding Between the First Three.*
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> To me the Titttas are NOT an everyday Phone. I use them for critical listening. Particularly on New material that I may want to add to my library.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not to mention they are Japanese (or are they Italian) as opposed to Chinese right?


----------



## joemama

podster said:


> Not to mention they are Japanese (or are they Italian) as opposed to Chinese right?


 

 Italian. But still damn good!!


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> Podster, I don't think he's a big fan of the Delta and never has heard the Techne you and I like so much
> 
> BTW I prefer the Techne's fun filter bass and sub bass to the IE500s but the later have the edge in level of micro-detail and shimmering treble.


 

 Hey Bob, we do all hear differently for sure. Sorry I have not gotten back to that pm but as you know been busy with family


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> Hey Bob, we do all hear differently for sure. Sorry I have not gotten back to that pm but as you know been busy with family


 

 No harm, no foul.  I am aware of what you're dealing with and without question that should be your #1 priority.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> You're right, must admit to being somewhat suprised.  Icons trump the Puros eh?


 





 Yes They snuck up on me. I didn't think a single driver would trump a Dual Driver. The Puros are GREAT, It was when I A/B'd them Directly. Personally Lifted Andreas , and Several others including myself, are baffled by the mediocre reviews these are getting on some of those Android sites.
  
 I'm betting they are just casual users who don't know enough to throw away the Garbage Eartips that they come with...
  
 It was VERY Hard Deciding Between those first three on my list. Personally I never though anything would top The Bette 10mm....
  








 TWIN


----------



## vapman

I'm interested to try the icons. Where did you buy them from?

Still using Titta 24/7... only the ASG 2.5 that has not yet arrived has a shot at dethroning it. That said , I want to try another of twin's top 5 to see how it stacks against the Titta and my other favorites, like MDR 7550/XB90EX.

All these cheap Chinese IEMS I love them. A new way to make hi fi fun.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vapman said:


> I'm interested to try the icons. Where did you buy them from?
> 
> Still using Titta 24/7... only the ASG 2.5 that has not yet arrived has a shot at dethroning it. That said , I want to try another of twin's top 5 to see how it stacks against the Titta and my other favorites, like MDR 7550/XB90EX.
> 
> All these cheap Chinese IEMS I love them. A new way to make hi fi fun.


 
  
 I always suggest ordering them from https://oneplus.net/icons.
  
 Mine arrived same week I ordered, granted it was from the UK store. Was waiting for the grey ones to come back in stock for ages though, since they are always out of stock. What is it with China and gold everything??? Have they got gold mines we dont know about?


----------



## ozkan

vapman said:


> I'm interested to try the icons. Where did you buy them from?
> 
> Still using Titta 24/7... only the ASG 2.5 that has not yet arrived has a shot at dethroning it. That said , I want to try another of twin's top 5 to see how it stacks against the Titta and my other favorites, like MDR 7550/XB90EX.
> 
> All these cheap Chinese IEMS I love them. A new way to make hi fi fun.




@vapman which IEM in your possession does sound similar to the Monk?


----------



## vapman

ozkan said:


> @vapman which IEM in your possession does sound similar to the Monk?




Easily Titta is closest. But there are many IEM I've never heard. Titta is definitely similar though...


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> I'm interested to try the icons. Where did you buy them from?
> 
> Still using Titta 24/7... only the ASG 2.5 that has not yet arrived has a shot at dethroning it. That said , I want to try another of twin's top 5 to see how it stacks against the Titta and my other favorites, like MDR 7550/XB90EX.
> 
> All these cheap Chinese IEMS I love them. A new way to make hi fi fun.


 
 Vapman I got them from Gearbest, But Directly from Plus one is probably faster, and less expensive.
  








 TWIN


----------



## vapman

Are they comfortable? They look strange. I can't decide if they'd fit weird or not...

I might buy the super titta...


----------



## Hisoundfi

vapman said:


> The driver tube on the Titta has this weird ridge at the end and the whole thing is wider than any driver tube I've seen. Not sure if any comply would fit? Need a ruler,,,
> 
> Edit: wedged some ts400 on but isolation still awful and feels weird?


Thanks for showing me your tittas


----------



## Hisoundfi

You should put tips on them, everyone can see your tittas... 

I could have a field day with this


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like headphones


----------



## Lifted Andreas

hisoundfi said:


> You should put tips on them, everyone can see your tittas...
> 
> I could have a field day with this




You could, but this isn't pornhub.


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> I like headphones


 





 I thought you liked Cheese and Beer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> Thanks for showing me your tittas







vapman said:


> The driver tube on the Titta has this weird ridge at the end and the whole thing is wider than any driver tube I've seen. Not sure if any comply would fit? Need a ruler,,,
> 
> Edit: wedged some ts400 on but isolation still awful and feels weird?




Really, bigger than the nozzle on JVC H30's


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> Really, bigger than the nozzle on JVC H30's


 
  
 Those in-canal phone really do have massive nozzles. 6mm at least. Not for the small-of-canal.


----------



## Carlsan

Since the  HCK A2 is getting such good press here, and I certainly enjoy the  HCK A1, has anyone checked out the other HCK earphones?
  
 It's a HCK world:
  
HCK-UE  $30-45 depending on options.
HCK A3 OPUS2 with Bullet Casing  $129
HCK Z1 balanced armatured (These look like high end buds) $50-55
HCK DT2 Ceramic In Ear Earphone $26-35
HCK A1 $71 (which I bought and liked)
  
 HCK is the house brand of Shenzhen HCkexin Electronic Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## osiris1

carlsan said:


> Since the  HCK A2 is getting such good press here, and I certainly enjoy the  HCK A1, has anyone checked out the other HCK earphones?
> 
> It's a HCK world:
> 
> ...


 
 this thread churns out IEMs faster than we have time or money to try... 
  
 the A3 and Z1 look really nice


----------



## Carlsan

osiris1 said:


> this thread churns out IEMs faster than we have time or money to try...
> 
> the A3 and Z1 look really nice


 

 A3 is tempting for me  as well. I've spent to much money already this month so it will have to wait.


----------



## Hisoundfi

1MORE earphone review, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-multi-unit-earphones/reviews/15105


----------



## HiFiChris

Enough Titta-talk, gents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My review of the 1MORE Over-Ear headphones just went online:

*http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-mk801-over-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote-red/reviews/15106*​ 
  ​ Included are in-depth comparisons with the Brainwavz HM2, Shure SRH440 and Sennheiser Amperior.

 Have fun!​  ​   ​ 

​


----------



## Podster

carlsan said:


> Since the  HCK A2 is getting such good press here, and I certainly enjoy the  HCK A1, has anyone checked out the other HCK earphones?
> 
> It's a HCK world:
> 
> ...




I have the HCK UE's in clear on thier way Just ordered the phones as I have two or three cables laying around, couple silvers and a copper. Excited to see (OK Hear) what $30.45 gets me


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes. I believe they are directly competeing with Easy Earphones with Her House Brand. They are Both Very good.
  
  
 IT'S A BATTLE OF THE TITANS. RELEASE THE KRACKEN!!!!
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedTwilight

Anyone manged to order the Easy UE quad hybrid before the Chinese new year cutoff?


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> Enough Titta-talk, gents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice shootout Chris and love the new Avatar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man I love the Amperior's


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> 1MORE earphone review, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-multi-unit-earphones/reviews/15105


 

 Nice, I want whateva she is having


----------



## Podster

carlsan said:


> A3 is tempting for me  as well. I've spent to much money already this month so it will have to wait.


 

 I can't tell you how many times I've said this very same thing Carlsan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This place is like a Vortex, the more you try to pull away the more you get sucked back in! LOL


----------



## TwinACStacks

Great review Chris. I really like the Build quality of 1mores stuff so far. Any of the IEMs I've gotten from them are quite nice, especially given their price range. I thought the new 1More Hybrids were quite nice. I still got them on the burner. HiFi just did a review on them. He's not as enthusiastic about their build as I am though.
  
 I'm easy though. All you have to do is put a cloth/kevlar cover over the lower cable and I'm sold.
  








 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> Nice shootout Chris and love the new Avatar


 

 Thanks, I decided to use the logo I once created for my German audio/review blog as full-sized Head-Fi Avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  


> Man I love the Amperior's


 

 Yeah, they look and sound decent - isolation is superb as well (keeping in mind that they are on-ears and not in-ears). Some find the pressure too high, I don't.
 Somehow dislike the cup adjustment mechanism though (bit too weak) and the thin cable below the socket after the thick ~ 10 cm cable piece on the right cup. Pity it doesn't come with a carrying case either.
 Well, but that's why they introduced the HD 25 Aluminium. Still a classic and a great portable headphone nonetheless.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> BH07 is slightly better than QY8 but I guess the difference is nothing with 10euro. QY8 sells many OEM like soundpeats and iclever , I have confirme they have same sound and build qualities.
> BH06 is similar sound and product with QY8 but whereas BH06 is bluetooth 4.0, QY8 is bluetooth 4.1 although BJ06 might be an OEM product of QCY.
> 
> The issue of QY8 might be its fake products.  I don't get its fake but I got the fake of QY7.


 
  
 Hello!
 I have to decide if I get the Taotronics tomorrow or not, I am reading more and more people saying it's dead on arrival or the battery will become very weak after some recharge, they will last like 30-45 mins only before it dies, is that true?
 If yes I will pass on BT earphones and get an armband


----------



## FUYU

redtwilight said:


> Anyone manged to order the Easy UE quad hybrid before the Chinese new year cutoff?


 

 Yes, I got it in time. Impressions are coming as soon as I get them.


----------



## Carlsan

redtwilight said:


> Anyone manged to order the Easy UE quad hybrid before the Chinese new year cutoff?


 

 Ordered them as well. I'll post about them in a few weeks after I get them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Figured some of you in this thread might be interested in KZ's ED4: http://www.head-fi.org/products/knowledge-zenith-ed4/reviews/15115


----------



## Skullophile

I've been listening to my HCk A2's for a couple of days now and I'm blown away.
Bass like the LZ-A2 with mids that are detailed as anything in my collection and highs that are as heavenly as Altone 200...
These things are monstrously good!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> I've been listening to my HCk A2's for a couple of days now and I'm blown away.
> Bass like the LZ-A2 with mids that are detailed as anything in my collection and highs that are as heavenly as Altone 200...
> These things are monstrously good!!


 






 WOW. ME TOO Skull man. Would you Please repeat this on the DQSM Thread, they are POO-POOing my findings comparing the two Phones. The Graph would indicate they are rather Flat but in Listening they are the Fullest IEM I have heard yet. Closely followed by the Single-Driver ICON. Although they are Very Good, for me personally the DQSM just don't keep up.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/792295/dqsm-iem-a-competitor-of-lz-a2/240#post_12289577
  
 These are Now at the Top of My IEM List.
  
 I'm SO Glad it isn't JUST me.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

Dqsm have those pesky mids, HCK A2 beats them hands down in every way. Imho


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> Dqsm have those pesky mids, HCK A2 beats them hands down in every way. Imho


 





 For me It's the overall Brightness and the Highs become like ice-picks in my ears after an hour or so of listening. I agree. The HCK A2 beats the DQSM Hands Down. *IMHO*
  
 There. I Said it....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

You don't know how bad I want to buy the HCK right now but I need to control myself LOLOL


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> You don't know how bad I want to buy the HCK right now but I need to control myself LOLOL


 

  I've already locked up my brakes!    hehehehe


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36397321173.html

These things have the same "Music Maker" logo as the HCK A2's, look similar and apparently pack in another BA. Hmmmm interesting.....


----------



## TwinACStacks

My HCK A2 just got off the "Burner" at 7:00 with 206.5 hours on them. NOW they get to go on a Ride with me tonight to Cincinnati and back to Detroit. Don't worry, they have Good Company. Puros, Icons, DQSM and Bettes. Along with the XDuoo X3 amped through a Fiio E12 Mont Blanc.
  
  
 I just want you to feel sorry for me. Someone's gotta take one for the Team.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> My HCK A2 just got off the "Burner" at 7:00 with 206.5 hours on them. NOW they get to go on a Ride with me tonight to Cincinnati and back to Detroit. Don't worry, they have Good Company. Puros, Icons, DQSM and Bettes. Along with the XDuoo X3 amped through a Fiio E12 Mont Blanc.
> 
> 
> I just want you to feel sorry for me. Someone's gotta take one for the Team.
> ...


 
 What is your burn in process like?
  
 XDuoo needs an amp?
  
 Guessing you are an overnight trucker?
  
 LOL sorry for all the questions


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36397321173.html
> 
> These things have the same "Music Maker" logo as the HCK A2's, look similar and apparently pack in another BA. Hmmmm interesting.....


 





 DON'T DO THIS TO ME.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> XDuoo X3 needs an amp?


 
  
 No.  It puts out 250mW into 32 ohms, which is plenty for most everyone 
 Twin likes the extra headroom he gets by pairing his X3 with the E12.  The later puts out 850mW into 32 ohms


----------



## RedTwilight

fuyu said:


> Yes, I got it in time. Impressions are coming as soon as I get them.


 
  
  


carlsan said:


> Ordered them as well. I'll post about them in a few weeks after I get them.


 
  
 Awesome, will be awaiting your impressions! May I know what your current main iem is, or at least the sonic characteristics? So as to calibrate our impressions of the UE quad. Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

Ok, I missed the hck A2 boat. Where are they at?


----------



## leobigfield

twinacstacks said:


> My HCK A2 just got off the "Burner" at 7:00 with 206.5 hours on them. NOW they get to go on a Ride with me tonight to Cincinnati and back to Detroit. Don't worry, they have Good Company. Puros, Icons, DQSM and Bettes. Along with the XDuoo X3 amped through a Fiio E12 Mont Blanc.
> 
> 
> I just want you to feel sorry for me. Someone's gotta take one for the Team.
> ...


 
 Twin, what's your take on the X3? And why do you use them with the E12? Any perceived diference?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> Ok, I missed the hck A2 boat. Where are they at?



http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32574853976.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## TwinACStacks

leobigfield said:


> Twin, what's your take on the X3? And why do you use them with the E12? Any perceived diference?
> 
> Thanks!




 Well yes, like Bob said you get more headroom to drive hard to drive IEMs and cans. But I've noticed an audible "richness" that you get from running your portable DAP through the E12 circuitry. I noticed it on the Fiios and most cetainly on this Xduoo.

 TWIN


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Hello!
> I have to decide if I get the Taotronics tomorrow or not, I am reading more and more people saying it's dead on arrival or the battery will become very weak after some recharge, they will last like 30-45 mins only before it dies, is that true?
> If yes I will pass on BT earphones and get an armband


 
  
 My BT earphones can be use more than 4 hours.  My experience are about 5 hours. That case might be initial failure.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> My BT earphones can be use more than 4 hours.  My experience are about 5 hours. That case might be initial failure.


 
  
 Do you know anything about these models?
 Remax S2 available in my country instead of ordering from amazon so I can ask for warranty, but if the tt-bh07 are vastly superior in SQ I can take the risk of having them


----------



## goodluck4u

vegetaleb said:


> Do you know anything about these models?
> Remax S2 available in my country instead of ordering from amazon so I can ask for warranty, but if the tt-bh07 are vastly superior in SQ I can take the risk of having them


 
  
 Unfortunately I don't listen to music by Remax S2.


----------



## robvagyok

OK, here comes the big question
 Since the infamous LZ-A2 I am really into hybrids. (I do not like the Piston Hybrid, though but that's a different sotry)
  
 Question is, is there anybody who have heard both the HCK A2 and the Easy K300?
  
 I see there are two different Easy K300's out there, 1BA+1DD for $59 and 2BA+1DD for $110  >> LINK <<
 And there is the HCK A2 for $118 which is also 2BA+1DD  >> LINK <<
  
 these seem to be the best bang for buck hybrids out there, question which I need to buy? 
  
 edit: I forgot about the Easy UE3 >> LINK << where only the 3BA+1DD is available, for $106


----------



## Arsis

I got my Bette 8mm hybrids yesterday. Nope. The mids and highs are nice but the bass is very congested. Sounds like the bass just can't breath. I'm sending them back and I haven't decided if I'll try the 10mm or not.


----------



## docentore

arsis said:


> I got my Bette 8mm hybrids yesterday. Nope. The mids and highs are nice but the bass is very congested. Sounds like the bass just can't breath. I'm sending them back and I haven't decided if I'll try the 10mm or not.


 
 10mm is supposed to be completely different beast, there were reports coming from users that have both.
 I have only 10mm and couldn't recommend it more


----------



## Podster

robvagyok said:


> OK, here comes the big question
> Since the infamous LZ-A2 I am really into hybrids. (I do not like the Piston Hybrid, though but that's a different sotry)
> 
> Question is, is there anybody who have heard both the HCK A2 and the Easy K300?
> ...


 

 I had the same dilemma and finally just decided on the HCK A2's based on reading about them and really liking their build
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are on the slow boat from China so you'll have to wait for my impressions if they ever get here.
  
 Arsis, I thought for sure Twin would have jumped in here as he had both Bette and loves his 10mm. Think he ranks them in his top 3!


----------



## Lurk650

Lol let's not get into the 8mm vs 10mm again. I got flak for "bashing" the 8mm when I don't own them, even though I was passing the message that there have been members who tried both and said 10mm was better, which I own and can attest to how good they are. Sucks you had to go through the process of buying them but it's also just more testimony on here for people not to take the chance.

Podster they dropped to 4th. His top three in order are HCK A2, One Plus Icons then Puro 500


----------



## amature101

Dont care 8mm or 10mm, so long it sound good, it's a good driver


----------



## Lurk650

amature101 said:


> Dont care 8mm or 10mm, so long it sound good, it's a good driver




For the Bettes there is a difference in performance it seems.


----------



## Fulvio

robvagyok said:


> OK, here comes the big question
> Since the infamous LZ-A2 I am really into hybrids. (I do not like the Piston Hybrid, though but that's a different sotry)
> 
> Question is, is there anybody who have heard both the HCK A2 and the Easy K300?
> ...




I'm interested in a comparison too, even though I decided to let the Chinese New year pass before buying anything more...

Also, I'm currently testing the wood I.valux 10mm. I love the bass, it's strong and warm but also really tight, it does not cover the other frequencies. At the same time though I think it lacks something in the mids. I am listening to post rock (explosions in the sky), some songs are really great, but sometimes I find myself wanting for something more in the mids that just isn't there.
My opinion might be influenced by the fact that I spent the past two weeks with the HM-700+re400b combo. very little sub-bass but astonishing mids


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Lol let's not get into the 8mm vs 10mm again. I got flak for "bashing" the 8mm when I don't own them, even though I was passing the message that there have been members who tried both and said 10mm was better, which I own and can attest to how good they are. Sucks you had to go through the process of buying them but it's also just more testimony on here for people not to take the chance.
> 
> @Podster they dropped to 4th. His top three in order are HCK A2, One Plus Icons then Puro 500


 






 That's ONLY due to the Brightness. I prefer darker phones.
  
 But I always go back to them, like an old pair of shoes....
  
 GET THE 10mm Metal, and call it a day.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> That's ONLY due to the Brightness. I prefer darker phones.
> 
> But I always go back to them, like an old pair of shoes....
> 
> ...


 

 U R killing me Twin, your not a salesman by chance are you


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> U R killing me Twin, your not a salesman by chance are you


 





 NOPE. I just like Decent earphones. I don't have the time or money to fool around with Crap. If I like something You can rely there is something at least redeeming about it...
  
 I've liked the Bettes from the Git Go.
  








 TWIN


----------



## anticute

Got my Joyroom E107 and Tingo FL800 today. Boy, those Joyroom are TINY, but they do pack quite a punch. OOTB, both are pretty darn impressive. Haven't had a lot of time to listen to them, the first thing that caught my attention based on first impression is that the soundstage on the FL800 was pretty impressive.


----------



## FatTeemo

I realize that my ears are getting irritated from iems and my doctor told me to avoid putting anything in my ears. I guess I will have to take a break from them for a while and would like to buy a pair of closed back headphones. Any recommendations? I like a balanced and neutral sound signature with a little extra bass, but not too much.


----------



## vapman

fatteemo said:


> I realize that my ears are getting irritated from iems and my doctor told me to avoid putting anything in my ears. I guess I will have to take a break from them for a while and would like to buy a pair of closed back headphones. Any recommendations? I like a balanced and neutral sound signature with a little extra bass, but not too much.




I'm interested in new phones but the KRK KNS line is a serious phone that gets overlooked too easily. They are had cheap and have the sound sig you describe.


----------



## r2muchstuff

fulvio said:


> I'm interested in a comparison too, even though I decided to let the Chinese New year pass before buying anything more...
> 
> Also, I'm currently testing the wood I.valux 10mm. I love the bass, it's strong and warm but also really tight, it does not cover the other frequencies. At the same time though I think it lacks something in the mids. I am listening to post rock (explosions in the sky), some songs are really great, but sometimes I find myself wanting for something more in the mids that just isn't there.
> My opinion might be influenced by the fact that I spent the past two weeks with the HM-700+re400b combo. very little sub-bass but astonishing mids


 

 Do you have the I.valux 10mm metal for comparison to the wood?
  
 r2


----------



## FatTeemo

vapman said:


> I'm interested in new phones but the KRK KNS line is a serious phone that gets overlooked too easily. They are had cheap and have the sound sig you describe.


 
  
 Which one? the 6400 or 8400?


----------



## vapman

fatteemo said:


> Which one? the 6400 or 8400?




I had the 8400 myself. I regret selling it sometimes. You can get the 8400 used for peanuts so might as well


----------



## raybone0566

fatteemo said:


> I realize that my ears are getting irritated from iems and my doctor told me to avoid putting anything in my ears. I guess I will have to take a break from them for a while and would like to buy a pair of closed back headphones. Any recommendations? I like a balanced and neutral sound signature with a little extra bass, but not too much.


Fostex th-x00


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.head-fi.org/t/796505/hck-a2-appreciation-impressions-thread-dual-ba-and-dd-hybrid
  
 HCK appreciation thread for TwinAcStacks and myself.


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796505/hck-a2-appreciation-impressions-thread-dual-ba-and-dd-hybrid
> 
> HCK appreciation thread for TwinAcStacks and myself




 You could be right. So far I think you and I are the only ones who have them. Paulpark has some on the way.

 TWIN


----------



## vapman

I would take the plunge if they _actually_ were comparable to K3003. If the "As K3003" is just there in the item name to attract customers i'd be disappointed...


----------



## FatTeemo

raybone0566 said:


> Fostex th-x00


 
  
 too expensive =(


----------



## Lurk650

fatteemo said:


> I realize that my ears are getting irritated from iems and my doctor told me to avoid putting anything in my ears. I guess I will have to take a break from them for a while and would like to buy a pair of closed back headphones. Any recommendations? I like a balanced and neutral sound signature with a little extra bass, but not too much.




What is your price range? To me, M50 would fit the bill.


----------



## FatTeemo

P


lurk650 said:


> What is your price range? To me, M50 would fit the bill.


 
  
 Price range is $300 max.


----------



## vapman

fatteemo said:


> P
> 
> Price range is $300 max.


 

 IF you're gonna spend up to $300, how bassy do you want it to get?
  
 That puts the Oppo PM-3 slightly out of your price range... it's a little hard if you only want closed phones!
  
 all the closed phones i know of are either studio monitors/dj headphones... i could give more and better recommendations if open was okay probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 maybe look into ultrasone DJ line, i think denon and JVC have some good closed backs too.


----------



## FatTeemo

vapman said:


> IF you're gonna spend up to $300, how bassy do you want it to get?
> 
> That puts the Oppo PM-3 slightly out of your price range... it's a little hard if you only want closed phones!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I thought about the OPPO, but decided against it because I already have a modded HD 700, so I don't really need another high end headphone. I just need something for when my heater or ac gets too noisy.


----------



## vapman

The KRK might do you well then? You should be able to get either model for under a hundred easy and they amp great.


----------



## FatTeemo

vapman said:


> The KRK might do you well then? You should be able to get either model for under a hundred easy and they amp great.


 
  
 Thanks! I went for them.


----------



## vapman

fatteemo said:


> Thanks! I went for them.


 
 cool! which model did you end up getting?
 post about how you like them. i'll take the blame if you don't.
 but i think you'll agree they're excellent for the money


----------



## FatTeemo

vapman said:


> cool! which model did you end up getting?
> post about how you like them. i'll take the blame if you don't.
> but i think you'll agree they're excellent for the money


 
  
 Went for the 8400 since most seem to think it's better and it's still inexpensive.


----------



## Fulvio

r2muchstuff said:


> Do you have the I.valux 10mm metal for comparison to the wood?
> 
> r2




I'd love to but I couldn't afford it  I just bought the wood ones 2nd hand from an user here, because they would have arrived much earlier than if they came from China, for as much as the metal ones.
Also, there are so many of them that if I can afford another pair I prefer trying different brands


----------



## HiFiChris

Looks like 1MORE is going to make (or already making? No idea, can't read Chinese) a Bluetooth version with aptX of their Over-Ear Headphones that already offer a really good price/performance ratio (http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-mk801-over-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote-red/reviews/15106).
 The blue colour looks just gorgeous.


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Got my Joyroom E107 and Tingo FL800 today. Boy, those Joyroom are TINY, but they do pack quite a punch. OOTB, both are pretty darn impressive. Haven't had a lot of time to listen to them, the first thing that caught my attention based on first impression is that the soundstage on the FL800 was pretty impressive.


 
  
 Good to hear! .....You are hearing what I'm hearing! The Joyroom JR-E107 are just epic to me with its' 6mm micro-drivers, and the Tingle FL800 has an impressive and clear soundstage with its' 7mm dynamics, best when amped!
 Congrats!


----------



## Carlsan

Got on the OnePlus Icon bandwagon, they arrived yesterday.
  
 Yes, they deserve the hype. Deep bass yet detailed highs, nice soundstage. All of this with 0 burnin, just plug and play.


----------



## EISENbricher

carlsan said:


> Got on the OnePlus Icon bandwagon, they arrived yesterday.
> 
> Yes, they deserve the hype. Deep bass yet detailed highs, nice soundstage. All of this with 0 burnin, just plug and play.


 
 How much did it cost to you? And for the price do you own another better alternative? Just for the sake of comparison.


----------



## Carlsan

eisenbricher said:


> How much did it cost to you? And for the price do you own another better alternative? Just for the sake of comparison.


 
  
 Not quite ready for comparisons as I just started listening to them this morning, but will do so after some use.
  
 Got them for $65 shipped after going back and forth with the best offer routine on Ebay.


----------



## EISENbricher

carlsan said:


> Not quite ready for comparisons as I just started listening to them this morning, but will do so after some use.
> 
> Got them for $65 shipped after going back and forth with the best offer routine on Ebay.


 
 Sure no problem, take your time. Would be looking forward to future comparisons. They cost less than that in my country (~$44). From the looks I was concerned about the cable, it seemed too thin against the earphone body. Holding my urge since that.


----------



## EISENbricher

After 1 year of occasional use my Havi B3 Pro1's cable is now stiffer and started developing cracks and separating. Even the wire got exposed at the earpiece joint. 
  
 Might need to recable that one but I'm worried about imperfect result...


----------



## Pastapipo

@peter123 Would you still recommend the **** UE if my music library is dominated by mail vocals?
  
 Since I love the neutral/balanced + subbass signature, I have been rocking the Philips Fidelio S1 for quite some while now.
 What would you consider an alternative for them in the sub 50 euro price range?


----------



## ozkan

pastapipo said:


> @peter123
> Would you still recommend the **** UE if my music library is dominated by mail vocals?
> 
> Since I love the neutral/balanced + subbass signature, I have been rocking the Philips Fidelio S1 for quite some while now.
> What would you consider an alternative for them in the sub 50 euro price range?




Not at your price range but I'd recommend CKR9.

I will be getting my **** UE soon. If you have time I can share my thoughts about its male vocal performance.


----------



## Pastapipo

ozkan said:


> Not at your price range but I'd recommend CKR9.
> 
> I will be getting my **** UE soon. If you have time I can share my thoughts about its male vocal performance.


 
  
 The CKR9's are far out of my budget unfortunately :'( , but I'm really looking forward to your **** UE impressions!


----------



## Lurk650

pastapipo said:


> The CKR9's are far out of my budget unfortunately :'( , but I'm really looking forward to your **** UE impressions!


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html?dp=6378_1452207491_47f5d940826b11fdf46c0f60b07c7701&af=85386
  
 +
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spinfit-Tips-Authentic-Spinfits-brand-new-from-Japan-/171911766191?hash=item2806bd60af:g:LfEAAOSwNSxU3qGe
  
 Bette can be just a tad bright but its nothing terrible, the micro details, 3D effect and clarity is awesome. Lows from 10mm are deep. I would recommend Auvio tips but they aren't available outside of the US. SF tips work just as well


----------



## r2muchstuff

VJJB K4 arrived and now have aged over 100 hrs.
  
 FiiO X5ii - ALAC 
 Tips - Large firm as included with K4
  
 1st up Black Sabbath WarPigs
 Organic, good drums, vocals & guitar, lacks excitement just a little bit
 60/120 Low gain, no EQ
  
 2nd up Quicksilver Messenger Service - Who Do You Love
 Same
 69/120 Low gain no EQ
  
 3rd up Moody Blues - Words You Say
 Great symphony, vocals, highs but not piercing
 69/120 Low gain no EQ
  
 4th Beach Boys - Surfing Safari
 Great match up, vocals & guitar, tame drums
 69/120 Low gain no EQ
  
 5th James Taylor - Walking Man
 Perfect match, rich and organic
 69/120 Low gain no EQ
  
 6th Cream - Born Under A Bas Sign
 Bass, vocals and drums balanced, highs back seat - really very good
 69/120 Low gain no EQ
  
 YMMV,
 r2


----------



## B9Scrambler

So bad. (My video that is....not ripping on the product)


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> VJJB K4 arrived and now have aged over 100 hrs.
> 
> FiiO X5ii - ALAC
> Tips - Large firm as included with K4
> ...


 
 I guess I need to burn mine in, have about 20hrs probably. Will get there eventually, I guess. I find the best tips so far are the Spin Fit medium. Though I never tried stock tips lol


----------



## r2muchstuff

No tip surfing yet, need to get more listening in.  Also need to compare to the ThinkSound Rain 2 & Sound Soul S-018.  My other woodies.
  
 r2


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> No tip surfing yet, need to get more listening in.  Also need to compare to the ThinkSound Rain 2 & Sound Soul S-018.  My other woodies.
> 
> r2


 
 I had the original Rains, loved them. Then after getting Tenores and what not a few months ago I just didn't care for the sound of them anymore. Then while tip rolling to get a better sound they became separated so I just tossed them. 
  
 I wonder how the new ones sound?
  
 K4 easily to me sounds better than the Rain did


----------



## r2muchstuff

Rain 2 - double flange tips? (only iem I have where double flange tips are my best choice), FiiO X5ii low gain no EQ
 Mid emphasis, crisp highs, Ok lows - need to be louder to sound good & need more power than K4 to get louder.  But, the piano and guitar on Moby Grape - Marmalade, are real nice
  
 K4 - K4 large firm tips, FiiO X5ii low gain no EQ
 Lows and lower mid emphasis, good mids, good highs - need less power, sound good at lower volumes.  
 Moby Grape - Marmalade - fuller richer but piano is less pronounced.
  
 Rain 2 cost 2x the K4.
 I do not use the Rain often, Others are better or have specific use, Rain just never hit it with me. 
 K4 are more engaging and I think they will get more use.  But maybe I have found the Rain 2's strong point - piano.
  
 YMMV,
 r2


----------



## r2muchstuff

Sound Soul S-018 - KZ blue turbine large tips, FiiO X5ii low gain no EQ
 ​Least cost or the three.
 Took some effort to find the best tips for these, they are (to me) extremely tip dependent.  
 The cable just s--ks.  But with these tips I have preferred these to the Rain for most tracts.
  
 More keyboards - Emerson, Lake & Palmer - JeremyBender
 S-018 beats the Rain 2 at this, S-018 is similar mids front, but lows are more balanced and highs are crisper.
  
 Van Morrison - Till we Get the Healing Done
 K4 - full, rich, organic
 Rain 2 - Thin
 S-018 - fuller than Rain 2, nice extension, ???more balanced than others???
 K4 works best for this
  
 This is not fair  - Deep Purple - Speed King
 K4 by a mile, then S-018, then Rain 2 (just does not keep up)
  
 Did I say I hate the S-018 wire
  
 Jimmy Buffett - One Particular Harbor
 K4, Rain 2, S-018
  
 Enough - tonight with the FiiO X5ii the K4 is what I really want to listen to.  If the highs sparkled a bit more they would be 
  
 IMHO,
 r2


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ-A1, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a1-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15131


----------



## EISENbricher

b9scrambler said:


> So bad. (My video that is....not ripping on the product)




 Your voice and overall narration is very good, ideal for the reviewers. I support this!


----------



## Tob8i

Seems like my Easy UE orders have been shipped.
  
 And my Pai Audio MR3 arrived yesterday. The first impressions are really good. So if you're looking for a quite neutral in-ear that can compete with some of the top models of the large brands, it seems to be right.


----------



## Fulvio

lurk650 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spinfit-Tips-Authentic-Spinfits-brand-new-from-Japan-/171911766191?hash=item2806bd60af:g:LfEAAOSwNSxU3qGe
> 
> Bette can be just a tad bright but its nothing terrible, the micro details, 3D effect and clarity is awesome. Lows from 10mm are deep. I would recommend Auvio tips but they aren't available outside of the US. SF tips work just as well


 
  
 Right now I use the bullet tips that came with my HifiMAN re300 on my bettes, and it seems a good match (both have bigger nozzles than my other IEMs).
 I am using the same kind of tips on my re400 (which have slightly smaller nozzles). I like them better than with any other tips that came with them.
 Apart from these, the only kind of tips that outshined the others until now for me are the ones that came with the RHA MA750.
 Do you (all) think that the SF tips are worth 10$ per pair? I can't access auvio tips as I live in Italy. 
 I have a few IEMs that do not excite me as much as the others, but I still hope that if I found the proper tips for them I'd change my opinion


----------



## Tob8i

The Spinfit tips seem to need more efford to be produced. And this is a quite new brand that doesn't produce millions of packs per year. Of course they are more expensive. You have if yu want to pay the price.
  
 But I don't think that the tips can change that much. Maybe you hoped for way to much after some reviews or it is just the sounding that makes you not as exited as you hoped for. Especially more neutral sounding in-ears are often considered as boring.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eisenbricher said:


> Your voice and overall narration is very good, ideal for the reviewers. I support this!


 
 Yay! Thanks man


----------



## Fulvio

tob8i said:


> The Spinfit tips seem to need more efford to be produced. And this is a quite new brand that doesn't produce millions of packs per year. Of course they are more expensive. You have if yu want to pay the price.
> 
> But I don't think that the tips can change that much. Maybe you hoped for way to much after some reviews or it is just the sounding that makes you not as exited as you hoped for. Especially more neutral sounding in-ears are often considered as boring.



I understand what you're saying. Most of the times the problem is that with some (usually bigger) tips I get a good seal, but the sound seems too congested and pressing too much on my ear duct. With other (usually smaller) tips there is no congestion but the bass is thinner and the treble tinny 
The big RHA tips and the bullet hifiman tips do this way less than the others.


----------



## anticute

Update on my Tingo FL800 and Joyroom E107: I am really liking the FL800, really smooth overall, good separation, good details, brilliant soundstage. However, they don't isolate super well, which means they get less ear time, since my main IEM use is on the bus to and from work.
  
 Which brings me to the Joyroom. Haven't tried them on the bus yet, but I seem to have managed to get a really good seal with my DIY foam/silicone hybrid tips. First they had a tendency to fall off when I took them out, but then I pushed them on a bit more (they are now further back than the nozzle, the IEM itself is so thin that I managed to push it up on the main body). With this done, I got an even deeper insert, better isolation, and they won't fall off. However, the bass got a bit too much (which is pretty crazy from a micro driver IMO), but with abit of EQ (still experimenting, but right now lowered bass, increased midrange, a little peak at ~1khz) they are really starting to grow on me. I am starting to find a sound profile that suits me better, I don't feel quite as much as if my eardrums are meeting in the middle of my skull because of the bass presence, and if the isolation will prove to be as good as I suspect it will, these are going to be a winner 
  
 Edit: they actually remind me a bit of the MH1C (which I really liked), at least as I remember them, since I haven't used them in a while. Might do an A/B, but compared to memory, these are more detailed, have even more bass presence, and, of course, they don't have that hateful cable..


----------



## goody

just got the bette not bad at all just burning it in now ...it has the nice defined bass i like clear its slightly trebly though will it change after burn in...?


----------



## TwinACStacks

goody said:


> just got the bette not bad at all just burning it in now ...it has the nice defined bass i like clear its slightly trebly though will it change after burn in...?


 





 A bit. the Edge will wear off the BA and the Bass will fill out but remain just as tight. I've always considered it a bit on the bright side BUT you can wear it for hours, the brightness doesn't seem to bother your ears as it's never spikey.
  
 It's really a Great IEM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## dilidani

Hello guys! Edm lover /bass head here. Any budget suggestions? **** ue and piston hybrid are tempting. (having rock zircon now)


----------



## happ

anticute said:


> Which brings me to the Joyroom. Haven't tried them on the bus yet, but I seem to have managed to get a really good seal with my DIY foam/silicone hybrid tips. First they had a tendency to fall off when I took them out, but then I pushed them on a bit more (they are now further back than the nozzle, the IEM itself is so thin that I managed to push it up on the main body). With this done, I got an even deeper insert, better isolation, and they won't fall off. However, the bass got a bit too much (which is pretty crazy from a micro driver IMO), but with abit of EQ (still experimenting, but right now lowered bass, increased midrange, a little peak at ~1khz) they are really starting to grow on me. I am starting to find a sound profile that suits me better, I don't feel quite as much as if my eardrums are meeting in the middle of my skull because of the bass presence, and if the isolation will prove to be as good as I suspect it will, these are going to be a winner
> Edit: they actually remind me a bit of the MH1C (which I really liked), at least as I remember them, since I haven't used them in a while. Might do an A/B, but compared to memory, these are more detailed, have even more bass presence, and, of course, they don't have that hateful cable..


 
  
 Yup finding the right tips for the Joyroom JR-E107s is tricky, similar to the Zircons.
 I'm using two different silicone tips to get the proper seal.
 But as you found out, when things are right they sound quite amazing for their crazy small size.
 IMO isolation is not great and the cable is very microphonic...weird since they advertise them as a fitness IEM.
 The sound does balance out a bit after 100hrs burn in.
  
 I jumped all over these and got 3 pairs.
 QC seems to be an issue as they all sound different, so pulled one apart to see there is not much going on in the shell.  So would assume the sound difference is due to the micro drivers.
 Bummer the driver is set too far down the front housing for me to attempt a cable change.


----------



## Lurk650

fulvio said:


> Right now I use the bullet tips that came with my HifiMAN re300 on my bettes, and it seems a good match (both have bigger nozzles than my other IEMs).
> I am using the same kind of tips on my re400 (which have slightly smaller nozzles). I like them better than with any other tips that came with them.
> 
> Apart from these, the only kind of tips that outshined the others until now for me are the ones that came with the RHA MA750.
> ...




For me the SF will bring out the mid to top end so they brought new life to my Tenores and they also made the VJJB K4 more enjoyable. 

$10 isn't too bad of a price to test them out. I'm sure you will find an earphone or two that they work on


----------



## Fulvio

lurk650 said:


> $10 isn't too bad of a price to test them out. I'm sure you will find an earphone or two that they work on


 
 You're right. I will most probably try them.
 Do you think that there is any difference, excluding the packaging, among these?

 19,66$ 2 pairs (100% original) http://store.jaben.com/products/spinfit-cp100?variant=10648995652
  
 15.72$ 2 pairs http://www.ebay.it/itm/SpinFit-SPFT-RD-01L-L-size-Replacement-Silicon-Ear-Tips-for-donguri-Flat4-Japan-/141890170024?hash=item2109502ca8:g:ExMAAOSwpdpVZuHA
  
 10$ 1 pair, http://www.ebay.it/itm/Spinfit-Tips-Authentic-Spinfits-brand-new-from-Japan-/171911766191?hash=item2806bd60af:g:LfEAAOSwNSxU3qGe
  
 The first ones have a different name, but it seems to be just because they changed the packaging recently. Also, the last one says in the description that those "do not rotate".
  
 Also, are the large ones as large as the "standard large" tips or are they somewhat extra large?


----------



## vapman

Anyone using comply on their oneplus icon?


----------



## HiFiChris

*Zorloo Aero Review (pre-production version):

http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-aero/reviews/15137*​  ​ 
 Brief summary: not recommendable at this time how they sound now - let's hope they improve the sales version.​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## bhazard

vapman said:


> Anyone using comply on their oneplus icon?


 
 I use the JVC Spiral Dots. Comply might work well on them.
  
 The icons are almost perfect except for exaggerated mid-highs. Once you hear it, its tough to unhear it, I've held off on my review to see if it's my sources causing it. The Icons are equivalent to many good  >~$100 sets.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys, Giving you the heads up on this little Gem:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset/32471606825.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.2mEJgG&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_5_505_506_503_504_301_502_10014_10001_10002_10016_9703_10005_10006_10003_10004_401_9999,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6452&btsid=b5e31a7b-9213-426d-8177-bf6cfa45fea2
  
 I got it about a month ago, and It went on the Back burner for a while in favor of some other "Premier" Phones. Well I just finished burn in and Took them for an extended listen. Well make a long story short: they impressed me as a "Middle of the Road" rather generic sounding DD + BA Chinese hybrid that there are tons of right now. Not GREAT but certainly NOT bad, Quite pleasant SQ and EQ.
  
 But In the back of my mind I'm thinking THIS earphone has WAY too controlled of a Bass to be normal. KEEP in mind I run Flat EQ out of my Player through a Fiio E12 on High gain.
  
 So the Angel jumped off my shoulder when the Little Red Guy appeared and said: "DO IT". I slapped on Alter Bridge, Clicked on the 6dB Bass Boost and Cranked up the Volume.
  
 These things are MONSTERS with volume or Boosting or EQing. The E12 on High Gain with Boost and Volume can turn IEMs to distorted messes.
  
 Not So Here. They Handled it with NO problem. I even went 'Pipe Organ music" on them.
  
 These are a Very Viable Budget Alternative. Don't let their "Girl next door" manner fool you. They are Nasty when it counts.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

I have those AudioSense AS20's as well, bought them a month or so ago, but haven't tried them yet, as other earphones have taken up my listening time.
 Will pull them out and check them out, thanks for the heads up on these.


----------



## slowpickr

bhazard said:


> I use the JVC Spiral Dots. Comply might work well on them.
> 
> The icons are almost perfect except for exaggerated mid-highs. Once you hear it, its tough to unhear it, I've held off on my review to see if it's my sources causing it. The Icons are equivalent to many good  >~$100 sets.




Looking forward to your review. I have a set waiting for me back at my home but I won't be able to get back there for another couple of weeks. Would a little EQ take care of the mid-high issue?


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> I have those AudioSense AS20's as well, bought them a month or so ago, but haven't tried them yet, as other earphones have taken up my listening time.
> Will pull them out and check them out, thanks for the heads up on these.


 






 Don't get me wrong, (I did the same as you, gave priority to other more expensive stuff), they are a very good middle of the Road performer.
  
 It's when you put the COALS to them that they get REALLY GOOD. I still can't believe they handled PIPE ORGAN stuff with a Bass Boost like it was a walk in the park!!!! I just KNEW there was a reason that Bass sounded so tight and controlled.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> The icons are almost perfect except for exaggerated mid-highs. Once you hear it, its tough to unhear it, I've held off on my review to see if it's my sources causing it. The Icons are equivalent to many good  >~$100 sets.




TwinACStacks, any comment about this?


----------



## TwinACStacks

>


 
 Sorry Double post.








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> I've already stated I find the mids. a Tad forward. Most earphones that have a pushed Bass ALSO have pushed frequencies such as Mids. Otherwise You would never hear the Vocals. I don't find the mid or highs Exaggerated though. I read this on another website review, and dismissed it. I've been listening to them Trying to hear a Huge exaggeration and I simply don't. JMHO, maybe bhazzard could give me some examples of songs he is hearing this in. I'd like to hear it myself. I wouldn't argue with bhazzard as he really knows what he's talking about, It may be my material doesn't have that kind of mid highs in it, or my players don't emphasize it.
> 
> OR being older I simply just don't hear it. I'm pretty treble sensitive though...
> 
> ...


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Update on my Tingo FL800 and Joyroom E107: I am really liking the FL800, really smooth overall, good separation, good details, brilliant soundstage. However, they don't isolate super well, which means they get less ear time, since my main IEM use is on the bus to and from work.
> 
> Which brings me to the Joyroom. Haven't tried them on the bus yet, but I seem to have managed to get a really good seal with my DIY foam/silicone hybrid tips. First they had a tendency to fall off when I took them out, but then I pushed them on a bit more (they are now further back than the nozzle, the IEM itself is so thin that I managed to push it up on the main body). With this done, I got an even deeper insert, better isolation, and they won't fall off. However, the bass got a bit too much (which is pretty crazy from a micro driver IMO), but with abit of EQ (still experimenting, but right now lowered bass, increased midrange, a little peak at ~1khz) they are really starting to grow on me. I am starting to find a sound profile that suits me better, I don't feel quite as much as if my eardrums are meeting in the middle of my skull because of the bass presence, and if the isolation will prove to be as good as I suspect it will, these are going to be a winner
> 
> Edit: they actually remind me a bit of the MH1C (which I really liked), at least as I remember them, since I haven't used them in a while. Might do an A/B, but compared to memory, these are more detailed, have even more bass presence, and, of course, they don't have that hateful cable..


 
  
 With the FL800, I went with the larger tips even though my size is actually medium. This worked out best for me.
  
 Now, about the JR-E107's, as long as the tips don't fall off, it will be better off to "tip-roll" them. They are excellent and strong sounding micro's!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Who would have thought earbuds can sound this good?
  
 VE Zen 2.0, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-zen-v2/reviews/15142


----------



## Sunreeper

I tried a bunch of earphones from the op not happy with any of them especially in comparison to the KZ ED10 that I had before


----------



## EISENbricher

sunreeper said:


> I tried a bunch of earphones from the op not happy with any of them especially in comparison to the KZ ED10 that I had before


 
 Well there's a lot of choice in KZ itself for budget hovering around $10.


----------



## FatTeemo

Well I am sad because my doctor said that I should stop listening to iems and only use headphones. Apparently I have mild tinnitus. Problem is what am I going to do with my pai mr3 and my dqsm? I have a feeling they won't sell unless I really underprice them. Maybe I should save up for the adel tech from 64 audio?


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah that DQSM will give you tinnitus. Lol


----------



## FatTeemo

skullophile said:


> Yeah that DQSM will give you tinnitus. Lol


 
  
 That's unfair. It's an issue I've been having for awhile even before iems. Also the tinnitus is only apparent when I sleep on my side. Please don't jump to conclusions just because you don't like that particular iem.


----------



## H20Fidelity

fatteemo said:


> That's unfair. It's an issue I've been having for awhile even before iems. Also the tinnitus is only apparent when I sleep on my side. Please don't jump to conclusions just because you don't like that particular iem.




I have tinnitus slightly in my right ear, I know another quite popular reviewer on Head-fi who does too. Don't worry about it, just use your IEM normally and sensibly. It's actually excellent for masking to tinnitus. Mine has not became worse or less and I've been using IEM for hours every day. Listen to your doctor if you like, but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## FUYU

fatteemo said:


> That's unfair. It's an issue I've been having for awhile even before iems. Also the tinnitus is only apparent when I sleep on my side. Please don't jump to conclusions just because you don't like that particular iem.


 
 But the DQSM got a nasty spike in the upper mids/treble. It's not particularly "fatigue-free" in that regard. Just be careful when listening.


----------



## FatTeemo

h20fidelity said:


> I have tinnitus slightly in my right ear, I know another quite popular reviewer on Head-fi who does too. Don't worry about it, just use your IEM normally and sensibly. It's actually excellent for masking to tinnitus. Mine has not became worse or less and I've been using IEM for hours every day. Listen to your doctor if you like, but I wouldn't worry about it.


 
  
 I already listen to them at low volumes, but I guess I will try to listen to them more sparingly.


----------



## TwinACStacks

fatteemo said:


> I already listen to them at low volumes, but I guess I will try to listen to them more sparingly.




The DQSM really isn't that bad. I'm sensitive to higher frequencies and even with the mid spike I can tolerate them for an hour or two. Other than the spike they are a stellar SQ earphone.

 TWIN


----------



## H20Fidelity

fatteemo said:


> I already listen to them at low volumes, but I guess I will try to listen to them more sparingly.




For reference my tinnitus came on long before I started using IEM. 

I woke up one night about 4 years ago at 3am to an intense ringing in my right ear, just like that, no warning, nothing. For those who want a description its very similar sound to how your ears would ring momentarily if a loud fire cracker went off. Except in the case of tinnitus it never goes away. It may change in volume on a daily basis but always present. 

What's amazing is at first it's annoying, you freak out but after a short while the brain is extremely smart at adapting, before long you hardly notice its there, unless like now for example if you think about it.


----------



## FatTeemo

h20fidelity said:


> For reference my tinnitus came on long before I started using IEM.
> 
> I woke up one night about 4 years ago at 3am to an Intense ringing in my right ear, just like that, no warning, nothing. For those who want a description its very similar sound to how your ears would ring momentarily if a loud fire cracker went off. Expect in the case of tinnitus it never goes away. It may change in volume on a daily basis but always present.
> 
> What's amazing is at first it's annoying, you freak out but after a short while the brain is extremely smart at adapting, before long you hardly notice its there, unless like now for example if you think about it.


 
  
 I knew about tinnitus, but it's usually described as a ringing or buzzing sound. For me it sounds a bit like crumpling a candy wrapper and it there also a feeling of something shifting in the ear when I sleep on my side. I assumed it was earwax moving, but the doctors said there's no ear wax lol. I am wondering if it's really tinnitus or just water from the shower or something. But then the doctor insisted it was tinnitus so I guess I should trust the doctor.


----------



## wastan

I don't know if its appropriate to link to a sale thread here, but I've put some of my IEMs and a Clip+ up for trade because I'm interested in trying new stuff.  My Monks are NOT on the list to trade however.


----------



## H20Fidelity

fatteemo said:


> I knew about tinnitus, but it's usually described as a ringing or buzzing sound. For me it sounds a bit like crumpling a candy wrapper and it there also a feeling of something shifting in the ear when I sleep on my side. I assumed it was earwax moving, but the doctors said there's no ear wax lol. I am wondering if it's really tinnitus or just water from the shower or something. But then the doctor insisted it was tinnitus so I guess I should trust the doctor.




There's a video on utube that sounds exactly like mine. If I remember tomorrow I'll send it to you via PM. 

But the purpose of my posts here is to put your mind at ease, don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I have mild tinnitus. Usually more present at night, though occasionally I have a spike during the day and it last about 10-15 secs and its a loud ring that slowly fades. Bright IEMs do aggravate it.


----------



## Koolpep

fatteemo said:


> I knew about tinnitus, but it's usually described as a ringing or buzzing sound. For me it sounds a bit like crumpling a candy wrapper and it there also a feeling of something shifting in the ear when I sleep on my side. I assumed it was earwax moving, but the doctors said there's no ear wax lol. I am wondering if it's really tinnitus or just water from the shower or something. But then the doctor insisted it was tinnitus so I guess I should trust the doctor.


 
  
 Crumpling sound like a candy wrapper: As someone with a very minor form of tinnitus - I guarantee you - this is not tinnitus, it's water in your ear.
  
 I have the same if I have water in my ears, sounds exactly as you describe, crumpling paper sound. And with my ears, the water really just doesn't flow out when on my side. Unfortunately, I have to basically bang my head on the pillow or bed - but once I succeed and the water does come out, the sound is gone, no more crumpling paper wrapper sound in the ear when I move my head. The high pitched tinnitus constant tone is something completely different.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## FatTeemo

koolpep said:


> Crumpling sound like a candy wrapper: As someone with a very minor form of tinnitus - I guarantee you - this is not tinnitus, it's water in your ear.
> 
> I have the same if I have water in my ears, sounds exactly as you describe, crumpling paper sound. And with my ears, the water really just doesn't flow out when on my side. Unfortunately, I have to basically bang my head on the pillow or bed - but once I succeed and the water does come out, the sound is gone, no more crumpling paper wrapper sound in the ear when I move my head. The high pitched tinnitus constant tone is something completely different.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 Maybe I should just wear earplugs in the shower.


----------



## maguire

fatteemo said:


> Maybe I should just wear earplugs in the shower.


 
 Good idea mate, as your shape ear seems to be prone to keeping in water. I have the same condition myself. Sometimes I do wear plugs in the shower, but when I don't I always very cautious the way I position my head under the water stream.
 Hate to imagine what H20 fidelity goes through though....Now that would be annoying...Although he seems to be used to it.


----------



## FatTeemo

vapman said:


> cool! which model did you end up getting?
> post about how you like them. i'll take the blame if you don't.
> but i think you'll agree they're excellent for the money


 
  
 So I've been listening to the KNS 8400 all evening and I must say they're pretty great for the price. It's so clear and balanced. It sounds so realistic and detailed. Only thing I'm missing is a bit more bass punch and soundstage, but at this price, I'm pretty happy. I like these more than the sennheiser 598 that I had once.


----------



## vapman

fatteemo said:


> So I've been listening to the KNS 8400 all evening and I must say they're pretty great for the price. It's so clear and balanced. It sounds so realistic and detailed. Only thing I'm missing is a bit more bass punch and soundstage, but at this price, I'm pretty happy. I like these more than the sennheiser 598 that I had once.




Do you have an amp and try EQing them to get that bass punch! Glad you enjoy em!


----------



## FatTeemo

vapman said:


> Do you have an amp and try EQing them to get that bass punch! Glad you enjoy em!


 
  
 I have an amp and also tried EQing it, but I am probably expecting too much because there is no way the bass of a ~$100 headphone can compare to my hd 700 even after eq. The bass is not bad. I just want a bit more. EQ makes it louder, but it's still missing that punch if you know what I mean.


----------



## mumumu1

Hi everyone,
  
 are there any chinese headphones (Over-Ear) which offer acceptable Noise Cancellation for a good (cheap) money?
 Preferebly being sold on amazon if possible so that I can just "try them" and send them back when too big or not working properly.
  
 I dont expect them to be as good as Bose Quiet Comfort or something like it in that class - but when they come close to it or at least 80-90% of it, that would be awesome.
 Any tipps would be greatly appreciated.
 Thanks


----------



## vegetaleb

What are the best IEM for sports and at the same time have very nice SQ?
 Sports meaning special ear fits so they don't go out easily, and if possible a volume and tracks inline controller.
 SQ: I don't like heavy bass iem, wide soundstage and good volume are welcomed
 I have the Hifiman RE-272 but they are not good for sports because they don't have good ear fits, the cable is too long dur to the TRRS adapter and no inline control


----------



## HiFiChris

*My take on the Oriveti Primacy:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-primacy-whole-aluminium-body-triple-drivers-hybrid-2-balanced-armature-dynamic-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones/reviews/15151*​  ​ ​


----------



## Euphonik

vegetaleb said:


> What are the best IEM for sports and at the same time have very nice SQ?
> Sports meaning special ear fits so they don't go out easily, and if possible a volume and tracks inline controller.
> SQ: I don't like heavy bass iem, wide soundstage and good volume are welcomed
> I have the Hifiman RE-272 but they are not good for sports because they don't have good ear fits, the cable is too long dur to the TRRS adapter and no inline control


 
  
 I use the Sony MDR-AS800AP. Sound quality is excellent- bass has good slam, treble is well extended with a slightly v-shaped stage. Most importantly they're lightweight and stay in place when you put them in your ears


----------



## B9Scrambler

euphonik said:


> I use the Sony MDR-AS800AP. Sound quality is excellent- bass has good slam, treble is well extended with a slightly v-shaped stage. Most importantly they're lightweight and stay in place when you put them in your ears




I fully support this post. The AS800AP is outstanding.


----------



## ozkan

Can you recommend me a bluetooth headphone with good/great sound for my friend please? Has anyone heard Puro Sound Labs BT2200? It would be better if it has similar sound to Audio Technica IM70 because he likes his IM70 so much. Any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Lurk650

ozkan said:


> Can you recommend me a bluetooth headphone with good/great sound for my friend please? Has anyone heard Puro Sound Labs BT2200? It would be better if it has similar sound to Audio Technica IM70 because he likes his IM70 so much. Any input would be highly appreciated.


 
 Well the BT2200 is made for kids though from a quick Amazon review a guy said he could easily wear it


----------



## 1clearhead

mumumu1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> are there any chinese headphones (Over-Ear) which offer acceptable Noise Cancellation for a good (cheap) money?
> Preferebly being sold on amazon if possible so that I can just "try them" and send them back when too big or not working properly.
> ...


 

 You can check these out below. They look well-made and feedback's are good on Aliexpress, as well as taobao. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*Original package....*
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Performance-Over-Ear-Foldable-Active-noise-cancelling-HD-headphones-reduce-90-background-noise-with-airline/1902929226.html?spm=2114.10010108.100010.1.4zmpxo
  
*Without retail box....*
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Performance-Over-Ear-Foldable-Active-noise-cancelling-HD-headphones-Airline-Headphones-reduce-90-background-noise/1892364453.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.52.keGjvt&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_3_505_506_503_504_502_10014_10001_10002_10016_10005_10006_10003_10004_9999,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6451&btsid=a95e8f9b-4e3a-41a9-9489-057fe1ce7d25


----------



## mumumu1

1clearhead said:


> You can check these out below. They look well-made and feedback's are good on Aliexpress, as well as taobao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the tipp, quite cheap 
 Maybe Ill try them - but you have only seen them on alien, but didnt read any review or something else on the web or even here on the forums!?


----------



## mumumu1

1clearhead said:


> You can check these out below. They look well-made and feedback's are good on Aliexpress, as well as taobao.


 
 Thanks, looks nice. 
 But you havent read any reviews on the web or even here on the forums by a trusted member?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

mumumu1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> are there any chinese headphones (Over-Ear) which offer acceptable Noise Cancellation for a good (cheap) money?
> Preferebly being sold on amazon if possible so that I can just "try them" and send them back when too big or not working properly.
> ...


 
 What's cheap?
  
 Cheap could be $25 or $250


----------



## vapman

euphonik said:


> I use the Sony MDR-AS800AP. Sound quality is excellent- bass has good slam, treble is well extended with a slightly v-shaped stage. Most importantly they're lightweight and stay in place when you put them in your ears




I seem to remember these being appreciated in the basshead thread if you either needed workout IEMS or didn't want to spend as much as the xb90ex.


----------



## Kevang

^mumumu1
  
 Since you mentioned you prefer Amazon, here's some ideas.
  
 1MORE Over Ear headphones:
  http://www.amazon.com/1MORE-Over-Ear-Headphones-In-line-Microphone/dp/B019266I44/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41FgB3zrGnL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0SKNAH3XB88SZ2JD6YTS 
  
 Takstar Pro80:
 http://www.amazon.com/Takstar-Headphones-Earphones-Professional-Straight/dp/B00G1Y0A54/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1454366424&sr=1-2&keywords=takstar+pro80
  
 Edifier H850: 
 http://www.amazon.com/Edifier-H850-Audiophile-Definition-Headphones/dp/B013J8DROA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1454366547&sr=8-1&keywords=edifier+over+ear
  
 Plenty of Superlux HPs: 
 http://www.amazon.com/Superlux-HD668B-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones/dp/B003JOETX8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1454366693&sr=1-1&keywords=superlux
 http://www.amazon.com/Superlux-681-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones/dp/B002GHIPYI/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1454366693&sr=1-2&keywords=superlux


----------



## Kevang

BTW, anyone planning to pick these up?
  
 1MORE Triple Driver
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7G35S0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TUVUKQ1OJSZT&coliid=IG1B15HATGW9K


----------



## Fulvio

kevang said:


> BTW, anyone planning to pick these up?
> 
> 1MORE Triple Driver
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7G35S0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TUVUKQ1OJSZT&coliid=IG1B15HATGW9K


 
 Tuned by this guy.
 Anyway, they seem interesting! I'd love to try any 2 armature + 1 dynamic IEM, but I have spent too much lately. I must listen to the new stuff i bought for long enough to justify (to myself) the money I spent for them


----------



## Lurk650

kevang said:


> BTW, anyone planning to pick these up?
> 
> 1MORE Triple Driver
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7G35S0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1TUVUKQ1OJSZT&coliid=IG1B15HATGW9K




I wonder how they will compare to the HCK A2


----------



## Kevang

fulvio said:


> Tuned by this guy.
> Anyway, they seem interesting! I'd love to try any 2 armature + 1 dynamic IEM, but I have spent too much lately. I must listen to the new stuff i bought for long enough to justify (to myself) the money I spent for them


 
 As long as this Mr. Bignardi tunes better than Dr. Dre and JImmy Iovine did with Beats, I could care less how he looks. 
  
 I too am going through the same justification thing, specifically with the Meizu HD50s that came to me 3 days ago. I might go for those 1MORE hybrids just to see how they fare against my LZ-a2s, but the upcoming LZ-a3 might be worth saving up for.


----------



## buke9

My **** UE's are in the states so I should have them this week. This is for sure the fastest shipping I've had from China.


----------



## 1clearhead

mumumu1 said:


> Thanks, looks nice.
> But you havent read any reviews on the web or even here on the forums by a trusted member?
> 
> Thanks


 
  


mumumu1 said:


> Thanks, looks nice.
> But you havent read any reviews on the web or even here on the forums by a trusted member?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Best I can tell you is to check out the feedbacks, either in Aliexpress or taobao. They look promissing, though!


----------



## mumumu1

1clearhead said:


> Best I can tell you is to check out the feedbacks, either in Aliexpress or taobao. They look promissing, though!


 
 Yes Ive read them, very very diversified. Some say, it works great (maybe those people get 10%-off Coupon for writing 5-Star-Reviews? ) and some say it doesnt do anything.
  


lurk650 said:


> What's cheap?
> 
> Cheap could be $25 or $250


 
 True, you are right. Cheap would be something around 40-60$


----------



## garcsa

buke9 said:


> My **** UE's are in the states so I should have them this week. This is for sure the fastest shipping I've had from China.


 
 Where did you order from? Link please.


----------



## RedTwilight

buke9 said:


> My **** UE's are in the states so I should have them this week. This is for sure the fastest shipping I've had from China.


 
  
 Anyone got any updates on the EE quad hybrid? Seeing the UE reminded me lol..


----------



## iemmustiane

Hey lurk, how do the Bettes compare to the tenores and e80's? And the tenors to the e80s?


----------



## Tob8i

mumumu1 said:


> True, you are right. Cheap would be something around 40-60$


 
  
 I think you expect way too much. You want decent sound, 80-90% of the NC feature of Bose and shipping from Amazon for that little money. Althought the Bose doesn't sound very good, the NC is the best you can get, because they eveloped it for years now. There are other good implementations, e.g. by Sennheiser or Audio Technica. Every cheap implementation I heard was rather bad, because it used the simplest possible filter design. My recommendation: Buy a decent headphone without NC for that money or save a bit and buy one of the good NC headphones. You cannot get everything for a fraction of the price from China.


----------



## robvagyok

I know the TTPOD T2 hypetrain already left, but anyone compared them to a recent hybrids (HCK, LZ, Easy, i.Valux, 1More ..)?


----------



## Tob8i

redtwilight said:


> Anyone got any updates on the EE quad hybrid? Seeing the UE reminded me lol..


 
  
 Aliexpress shows the status that my Easy UE and Easy UE 3 have been picked up on Jan 30th. On China Post tracking it just shows that the eclectronic info has been received for weeks. Hope it gets to Germany before Chinese New Year.


----------



## j0p3Y

kevang said:


> ^mumumu1
> 
> Since you mentioned you prefer Amazon, here's some ideas.
> 
> ...


 
 +1 on the Takstar Pro 80. I own one and am very happy with it.The reviews on this forum say it all


----------



## vegetaleb

No chinese models for sports with very good sound?
 BTW these Sony have only one button for calls, I hope to find a next/previous track commands because I don't want to take out my phone from pocket every 5 minutes


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> No chinese models for sports with very good sound?
> BTW these Sony have only one button for calls, I hope to find a next/previous track commands because I don't want to take out my phone from pocket every 5 minutes




If you use Android, the AS800AP supports Smart Key. You can program commands and get that button to do pretty much whatever you want.


----------



## Stepan

vegetaleb said:


> No chinese models for sports with very good sound?
> BTW these Sony have only one button for calls, I hope to find a next/previous track commands because I don't want to take out my phone from pocket every 5 minutes


 
 You don't have to!
  
 Here is the pattern:
  
 1* Play/Pause - in case of call: pick up/hang up
 2* Next Track
 3* Previous Track
 Holding - dial last number


----------



## vegetaleb

stepan said:


> You don't have to!
> 
> Here is the pattern:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
 I didn't know we could do that without xposed, I tried with the stock HTC iem that came with the A9 and it's working with smart key!!
 Though we can't customize long press.
 I would have made it:
 1* Play/Pause - in case of call: pick up/hang up
 2* Next Track
 3* volume +
 Long press volume -
  
 HTC stock iem are good but too bassy like all cheap iems, I had to use an equalizer and decrease half the bass, treble is also slightly too high, dunno if burnin will give better results...
  
  
 What about the SoundMagic E80S ?
 They look like having great SQ with also a one button controller, do you think it's smart key compatible too?


----------



## vapman

Any recs for the sub $20 IEM? Many of my friends have been asking and I am sure there is something better than the zircon. The zircon is mediocre even at $12 imo... rough mids an highs, mid bass bloat


----------



## robvagyok

vapman said:


> Any recs for the sub $20 IEM? Many of my friends have been asking and I am sure there is something better than the zircon. The zircon is mediocre even at $12 imo... rough mids an highs, mid bass bloat


 
 KZ HDS1 or S3 I guess are safe bet in that range.


----------



## Podster

vapman said:


> Any recs for the sub $20 IEM? Many of my friends have been asking and I am sure there is something better than the zircon. The zircon is mediocre even at $12 imo... rough mids an highs, mid bass bloat


 

 Once again I'll toss out the ED9's, I went back and forth all day last Friday between ED9 and Zircon's and the ED9's destroy the Zircons at least for me anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The new black version are really sweet looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ED9-Super-Bowl-Tuning-Nozzles-T-Shaped-Driver-Monitoring-In-Ear-Headphones-HiFi-Earphone-With/32494008054.html?spm=2114.30010208.3.103.bWdGCN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_301_502_10014_10001_10002_10016_10005_10006_10003_10004_401_9999,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6451&btsid=f2f43f8c-d1ab-44fa-a1c1-315cae385f34


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> VJJB K4 arrived and now have aged over 100 hrs.
> 
> FiiO X5ii - ALAC
> Tips - Large firm as included with K4
> ...


 
  
  


vapman said:


> Any recs for the sub $20 IEM? Many of my friends have been asking and I am sure there is something better than the zircon. The zircon is mediocre even at $12 imo... rough mids an highs, mid bass bloat


 
 You can see R2's review above. I haven't burned my pair in long enough but they are pretty good, sounded best to me with my Medium Spin Fit tips. I have less than 20hrs on them though. Plus, they are beautiful
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-VJJB-K4-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Ebony-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/32537545957.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.k6L9PS&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3,searchweb201644_5_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999_9990_61,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6148&af=85386&dp=6378_1452299497_cb451b6e2d95f4a97a166733323c09bc


----------



## Grayson73

skullophile said:


> I've been listening to my HCk A2's for a couple of days now and I'm blown away.
> Bass like the LZ-A2 with mids that are detailed as anything in my collection and highs that are as heavenly as Altone 200...
> These things are monstrously good!!


 
  
 Sounds like you like the HCK A2s more than the LZ-A2s?  How much better are they and in what areas?


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> I use the JVC Spiral Dots. Comply might work well on them.
> 
> The icons are almost perfect except for exaggerated mid-highs. Once you hear it, its tough to unhear it, I've held off on my review to see if it's my sources causing it. The Icons are equivalent to many good  >~$100 sets.


 
  
 So far, LZ-A2 > OnePlus Icons?


----------



## CoiL

podster said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > Any recs for the sub $20 IEM? Many of my friends have been asking and I am sure there is something better than the zircon. The zircon is mediocre even at $12 imo... rough mids an highs, mid bass bloat
> ...




Nice to see some ppl talking truth about zircons and slowing that hype train.


----------



## CADCAM

vapman said:


> Any recs for the sub $20 IEM? Many of my friends have been asking and I am sure there is something better than the zircon. The zircon is mediocre even at $12 imo... rough mids an highs, mid bass bloat


 
 I'm really liking my KZ ED3 Acme Youth...I also like what I'm hearing from the KZ S3 but they seem to be elusive and mine may have a slight hum on my setup...


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> I'm really liking my KZ ED3 Acme Youth...I also like what I'm hearing from the KZ S3 but they seem to be elusive and mine may have a slight hum on my setup...


 

 Cad, do you have the HDS1's (because I can't read your signature) and how do they compare to the ED3 ACME's?


----------



## vapman

Sounds like I should ge a few sets of KZ 

My friends are always waiting for me to recommend them iems. Nobody wants earbuds! More monks for me...


----------



## mumumu1

tob8i said:


> I think you expect way too much. You want decent sound, 80-90% of the NC feature of Bose and shipping from Amazon for that little money. Althought the Bose doesn't sound very good, the NC is the best you can get, because they eveloped it for years now. There are other good implementations, e.g. by Sennheiser or Audio Technica. Every cheap implementation I heard was rather bad, because it used the simplest possible filter design. My recommendation: Buy a decent headphone without NC for that money or save a bit and buy one of the good NC headphones. You cannot get everything for a fraction of the price from China.


 
 I dont want to have everything - did I tell so?
 Amazon is optional, it's only preferably. But Id also be willing to buy on AliExpress or something like it.
 And my main goal was a good NC headphone, not one whith amazing sound in addition.
 Sure, I want to enable NC and listen to music in addition, but for the latter one average is enough.
  
 Maybe I should have re-formulated my post as something like: What is the "best" NC headphone from the Chinese market for around 40-60$ - nevermind if it has only average sound quality.


----------



## mumumu1

kevang said:


> ^mumumu1
> 
> Since you mentioned you prefer Amazon, here's some ideas.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your tipps - I will check them out.


----------



## 1clearhead

j0p3y said:


> +1 on the Takstar Pro 80. I own one and am very happy with it.The reviews on this forum say it all


 

 +1 ....and don't forget the sweet sounding Takstar Hl2050 (semi-open cans). Compliments well with its' brother the Pro 80's!


----------



## B9Scrambler

vapman said:


> Any recs for the sub $20 IEM? Many of my friends have been asking and I am sure there is something better than the zircon. The zircon is mediocre even at $12 imo... rough mids an highs, mid bass bloat




KZ EDR2. They're more on the balanced side of thing but wow do they sound good.


----------



## wastan

vegetaleb said:


> No chinese models for sports with very good sound?
> BTW these Sony have only one button for calls, I hope to find a next/previous track commands because I don't want to take out my phone from pocket every 5 minutes


 
  
  
 I use the Moxpad x6. I'm using homebrew foamies and get great isolation. The bass is strong, certainly more pronounced by my Mee M6, but not overpowering; the sound appears to be very tip dependent (the pack in duo flange tips minimize the bass for me). The cable is a bit stiff, but it is replacable. I moved to this from the Mee Audio M6 (not the Pro version). I don't use these with an Android device so I can't help you re: music controls.


----------



## TwinACStacks

review is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audiosense-as20-dd-ba-hybrid-iem/reviews/15158
  
 ENJOY
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Nice to see some ppl talking truth about zircons and slowing that hype train.


 

 Well I jumped on Igor's early hype train and I liked their look and build and they sounded OK with my phone on the run but last week in my office I played both of them (ED9) with my X3ii and the Zircon's sounded muddy and lifeless next to my ED9's and once again made me realize just how good the ED9 is and how great they sound. I'm getting to the point I'm actually ready to jump off the KZ train because with my new black ED9's I have 4 great pairs of IEM's from KZ and I'm good with that. Not to mention the not too shabby HDS1, ZN1 (Original amped), ZN1 Mini and original ATE! Heck for cheap Chinese I also have the Plextone X41M and to be honest I like my VJJB V1 better than the Zircon's (probably going to be my next iem relegated to my boys catch all box)! Moving up from these in Chinese price I have my HCK UE Customs.


----------



## iemmustiane

lurk650 said:


> You can see R2's review above. I haven't burned my pair in long enough but they are pretty good, sounded best to me with my Medium Spin Fit tips. I have less than 20hrs on them though. Plus, they are beautiful
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-VJJB-K4-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Ebony-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/32537545957.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.k6L9PS&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_3,searchweb201644_5_10001_10002_10005_10006_10003_10004_62_9999_9990_61,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6148&af=85386&dp=6378_1452299497_cb451b6e2d95f4a97a166733323c09bc


 

 Hey lurk, could you compare the bette's to the e80's and tenores, and the e80's to the tenores? thanks


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> Cad, do you have the HDS1's (because I can't read your signature) and how do they compare to the ED3 ACME's?


 
 Yes I have both...the HDS1 as you know is very neutral giving us highs to lows without really drawing any attention to any particular frequency. It's a little, light, comfortable iem that sounds great but for some reason I don't reach for it too often. The ED3 Acme is more lively with accentuated treble and bass but done really well. I like the smoothness of how the ED3  presents the material and it may take the throne from my beloved ED9...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but more listening is required before I could verify such a statement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 If you haven't order them because they are worth it IMO. The S3 sounds good too but I think the QC on my pair may be questionable.


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> Yes I have both...the HDS1 as you know is very neutral giving us highs to lows without really drawing any attention to any particular frequency. It's a little, light, comfortable iem that sounds great but for some reason I don't reach for it too often. The ED3 Acme is more lively with accentuated treble and bass but done really well. I like the smoothness of how the ED3  presents the material and it may take the throne from my beloved ED9...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I have the ED3 Acme, EDS3 and HCK A2's just sitting in my AliEx cart! Have not pulled the trigger because I'm still trying to figure the big difference in the S3 and EDR2 other than one is like open back and the other semi open with three smaller ports. You pretty much have me wanting to hold onto the Acme and with the new A3 coming from HCK I'm not sure I'm ready to drop $118 on the 2's. I'm supposed to be being a good boy right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> Well I jumped on Igor's early hype train and I liked their look and build and they sounded OK with my phone on the run but last week in my office I played both of them (ED9) with my X3ii and the Zircon's sounded muddy and lifeless next to my ED9's and once again made me realize just how good the ED9 is and how great they sound. I'm getting to the point I'm actually ready to jump off the KZ train because with my new black ED9's I have 4 great pairs of IEM's from KZ and I'm good with that. Not to mention the not too shabby HDS1, ZN1 (Original amped), ZN1 Mini and original ATE! Heck for cheap Chinese I also have the Plextone X41M and to be honest I like my VJJB V1 better than the Zircon's (probably going to be my next iem relegated to my boys catch all box)! Moving up from these in Chinese price I have my HCK UE Customs.


 
 ED9 usually fell off my rotations time to time mostly because I rotate between small number of earphones. Nonetheless that ED9 always amazes me after coming back to it after a while. Absolutely a top tier KZ and a must have at this budget!


----------



## buke9

garcsa said:


> Where did you order from? Link please.


 
 Link


----------



## Lurk650

iemmustiane said:


> Hey lurk, could you compare the bette's to the e80's and tenores, and the e80's to the tenores? thanks




Bette>Tenore>E80

The Bette bc of the micro details and overall clarity 

Tenore just have a very sweet sound to them

E80 while very good I just find boring. Maybe it's just my head but I sort of regret buying them plus for me they aren't too comfortable. I guess it's the wide Nozzle I can tell it's in my ears


----------



## r2muchstuff

lurk650 said:


> Bette>Tenore>E80
> 
> The Bette bc of the micro details and overall clarity
> 
> ...


 

 I agree on the E80 sound, nothing bad, just not engaging.  Their fit is Ok for me.  iValux 10mm metal is just more.  Do not have Tenore.
  
 YMMV,
 r2


----------



## Skullophile

The Five driver per side Music Man - MrZ iem is now on Ali
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32604922125.html

Euphonik, they can be had cheaper through Mistertao.com which is an agent for buying things off Taobao.
Pretty pricey (or cheap) and the only 4 BA + dynamic that I know of.


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> I agree on the E80 sound, nothing bad, just not engaging.  Their fit is Ok for me.  iValux 10mm metal is just more.  Do not have Tenore.
> 
> YMMV,
> r2



Glad I'm not the only hearing that! I listen to them and nothing grabs me. 

Bette has micro details with a 3D sound stage. Tenores have a great tonality/timbre and are so smooth sounding they are relaxing.


----------



## robervaul

skullophile said:


> The Five driver per side Music Man - MrZ iem is now on Ali
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32604922125.html
> 
> Euphonik, they can be had cheaper through Mistertao.com which is an agent for buying things off Taobao.
> Pretty pricey (or cheap) and the only 4 BA + dynamic that I know of.


 
 I love that optimistic description: "..._Kill K3003, IE800, SE846, As UE18PRO."​_


----------



## vapman

Five drivers per side? jesus... i'll wait to see a review on this


----------



## Skullophile

The HCK A2 is putting the rest of my iems to shame. That is why I'm interested in this 5 driver thing, both are made by the same company - Music Maker, MrZ.


----------



## JacKallen

Does anyone know when the HCK A3 should be available? After the Chinese new year?


----------



## Lurk650

jackallen said:


> Does anyone know when the HCK A3 should be available? After the Chinese new year?


 
 Do you mean the LZ-A3? 
  
 There is an HCK A3 already though, looks nice!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HCK-A3-OPUS2-Dynamically-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Custom-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32597770464.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.174.lQk5aU


----------



## robervaul

KZ. LZ, MrZ. NZ is one next?


----------



## Skullophile

Those HCK A3's dont have the music maker symbol on the back of them. So best guess they're not the A3's youre looking for (waves hand in front of face).


----------



## JacKallen

lurk650 said:


> Do you mean the LZ-A3?
> 
> There is an HCK A3 already though, looks nice!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HCK-A3-OPUS2-Dynamically-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Custom-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32597770464.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.174.lQk5aU


 
  


skullophile said:


> Those HCK A3's dont have the music maker symbol on the back of them. So best guess they're not the A3's youre looking for (waves hand in front of face).


 
 The LZ-a3 should come after the CNY. I'm wondering when the original HCK A3s will be out.


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> I agree on the E80 sound, nothing bad, just not engaging.  Their fit is Ok for me.  iValux 10mm metal is just more.  Do not have Tenore.
> 
> YMMV,
> r2




Lol you have Puros? If so throw the bullet tips on the E80. Decided to tonight and now I'm having second thoughts about them. Sound really good now


----------



## pashhtk27

A noob lurker here and owner of e80: Just want to say that e80 sound significantly better with narrow bore tips. For me they sound best with vsonic smallest tips (from vc02)


----------



## r2muchstuff

lurk650 said:


> Lol you have Puros? If so throw the bullet tips on the E80. Decided to tonight and now I'm having second thoughts about them. Sound really good now


 
  
  


pashhtk27 said:


> A noob lurker here and owner of e80: Just want to say that e80 sound significantly better with narrow bore tips. For me they sound best with vsonic smallest tips (from vc02)


 

 No Puros.  Much tip rolling on E80 though.  I will try again, focusing on bullet/narrow bore.
 Thanks,
 r2


----------



## eaglearrow

podster said:


> Well I jumped on Igor's early hype train and I liked their look and build and they sounded OK with my phone on the run but last week in my office I played both of them (ED9) with my X3ii and the Zircon's sounded muddy and lifeless next to my ED9's and once again made me realize just how good the ED9 is and how great they sound. I'm getting to the point I'm actually ready to jump off the KZ train because with my new black ED9's I have 4 great pairs of IEM's from KZ and I'm good with that. Not to mention the not too shabby HDS1, ZN1 (Original amped), ZN1 Mini and original ATE! Heck for cheap Chinese I also have the Plextone X41M and to be honest I like my VJJB V1 better than the Zircon's (probably going to be my next iem relegated to my boys catch all box)! Moving up from these in Chinese price I have my HCK UE Customs.


 
 Woah, just realized that Igor Eisberg  is banned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any idea why? Just curious!


----------



## garcsa

buke9 said:


> Link


----------



## robvagyok

eaglearrow said:


> Woah, just realized that Igor Eisberg  is banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 this had been discussed somewhere, to my understanding he probably took a lot of things too serious (more serious than should be) and also started arguing about oppinions and got a bit personal while doing so.


----------



## CoiL

I`m just curious about his top rated favourite IEM - Boarseman CX98*S* - anyone here has it?
 Looking at his graphs, I would go for CX98S but since our opinions were splitting about some IEM`s, I wonder if I should go for it and hear what his "audiophile" IEM actually is?


----------



## eaglearrow

robvagyok said:


> this had been discussed somewhere, to my understanding he probably took a lot of things too serious (more serious than should be) and also started arguing about oppinions and got a bit personal while doing so.


 
 Oki.. Thanks for the info rob.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> I`m just curious about his top rated favourite IEM - Boarseman CX98*S* - anyone here has it?
> Looking at his graphs, I would go for CX98S but since our opinions were splitting about some IEM`s, I wonder if I should go for it and hear what his "audiophile" IEM actually is?:rolleyes:




Classified as audiophile bc they don't have sub bass yet they have piercing highs? I figured an audiophile IEM would be something like the Titta where it's almost completely neutral


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Classified as audiophile bc they don't have sub bass yet they have piercing highs? I figured an audiophile IEM would be something like the Titta where it's almost completely neutral


 





 Ideally yes a completely Flat, Neutral Eq would be optimum for "Audiophile" where the very definition would mean any equipment used would uncolor the Source material and leave it redered EXACTLY as recorded.  Unfortunately That doesn't work in Human Hearing. If you were to put on a perfectly FLAT EQ'd pair of earphones they would sound like DOOKIE. There are always frequencies pushed to make the EQs sound pleasing to the way we hear, especially when the source is VERY close to the Eardrum. You realize that different frequency soundwaves resonate and travel at different speeds?  I have to laugh when I see "Standards" that dictate Hi Res must be 40kHz. Who's hearing 40kHz??? As soon as I grow me some Bat Ears.... well, LOOK OUT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the Case of Chinese/ Asian manufacture they tend to use, especially on budget IEMs, a Pretty radical "V" Shape with very enhanced Bass to add fullness to the sound and disguise otherwise lackluster performance.
  
 Just being honest.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CADCAM

Anyone have the KZ EDR2 and KZ HDS3? Opinions?


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> Anyone have the KZ EDR2 and KZ HDS3? Opinions?


 

 You know that's one I want to know as well


----------



## chavez

cadcam said:


> Anyone have the KZ EDR2 and KZ HDS3? Opinions?


 
 B9 brags about them in every of his posts.I wonder how you didnt notice that.


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> You know that's one I want to know as well:wink_face:



While my HDS3 will arrive very soon, EDR2 will take time. Just ordered yesterday...


----------



## CADCAM

chavez said:


> B9 brags about them in every of his posts.I wonder how you didnt notice that.


 
 Does he compare both??


----------



## chavez

cadcam said:


> Does he compare both??


 
 He just talks about EDR2  .


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> While my HDS3 will arrive very soon, EDR2 will take time. Just ordered yesterday...


 

 Look forward to your take on the two
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did not read up on their drivers and orientations but looking at the AliEx photos one looks like it is just a big open screen in the back and the other has the screen over three small port holes. I would think based on those portings they would have a different sound even if they have the same driver configuration!


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Classified as audiophile bc they don't have sub bass yet they have piercing highs? I figured an audiophile IEM would be something like the Titta where it's almost completely neutral


 
  


lurk650 said:


> Classified as audiophile bc they don't have sub bass yet they have piercing highs? I figured an audiophile IEM would be something like the Titta where it's almost completely neutral


 

 I'm with you on the neutral Lurk and also add accurate, I put my Havi B3 in this category however they do need sufficient/quality power to achieve that audiophile level of performance.


----------



## Grayson73

skullophile said:


> The HCK A2 is putting the rest of my iems to shame. That is why I'm interested in this 5 driver thing, both are made by the same company - Music Maker, MrZ.


 
 That much better than LZ-A2 and DQSM?


----------



## happ

coil said:


> I`m just curious about his top rated favourite IEM - Boarseman CX98*S* - anyone here has it?
> Looking at his graphs, I would go for CX98S but since our opinions were splitting about some IEM`s, I wonder if I should go for it and hear what his "audiophile" IEM actually is?


 

 I have the CX98 (not 98S), and am not impressed with the overall SQ; neutral in a sense they don't have great frequency extension or dynamics.  Am referring to the Boarseman model that had his 5 star rating last time I visited his website.
 Would assume the CX98S has some tweak to boost the high end; but don't know that for sure.
 Inside the CX98 is just a single dynamic driver in a pretty large housing.
 Build quality is pretty good with a good cable; which I ended up putting on another IEM.


----------



## AsheshM

hi, could anyone help me with tracking my order from aliexp. its showing a message - 

 [Shenzhen exchange bureau] has been exported to be opened

 dated 28th jan. I have no idea what does this mean....by the way this is translated in chrome..
 thanks.


----------



## ozkan

asheshm said:


> hi, could anyone help me with tracking my order from aliexp. its showing a message -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are on the way to you. No worries! Sometimes google translate cannot help us lol.


----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> They are on the way to you. No worries! Sometimes google translate cannot help us lol.


 

 The expectations I have when ordering from China and the actual delivery is more commonly known as the "Mystery Date", not the one from Mattel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or as Mr. Incredible told the family while flying through the air "We'll get there when we get there"!!!


----------



## AsheshM

ozkan said:


> They are on the way to you. No worries! Sometimes google translate cannot help us lol.


 

 Thanks... i hope i get it soon.


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah more engaging than the LZ, not as easy listening as the LZ so it's just preference. I think they're technically better than the LZ. And I'm having trouble listening to the DQSM, they are a lot brighter than the HCK A2's. I find them too bright but I'm still trying to get into them. Twin says his review of the HCK A2 is less than two days away! Can't wait.


----------



## buke9

Just got the Senfers UE's today . Ordered the 23 of Jan 9 days from China not too bad. Quick listen not too bad. Going to burn in for a while before making a impression on them. One think is boy do they stink. The whole package stank something fierce. I hope this settles out over time.


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> Yeah more engaging than the LZ, not as easy listening as the LZ so it's just preference. I think they're technically better than the LZ. And I'm having trouble listening to the DQSM, they are a lot brighter than the HCK A2's. I find them too bright but I'm still trying to get into them. Twin says his review of the HCK A2 is less than two days away! Can't wait.


 





 Au contraire' Skull. It's up and running:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk12/reviews/15168
  
 BTW: I looped it so that if you look up HCK A2 in reviews it will direct you to this one.
  
 Enjoy
  








 TWIN


----------



## leobigfield

podster said:


> The expectations I have when ordering from China and the actual delivery is more commonly known as the "Mystery Date", not the one from Mattel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL i had the same feeling about the Chinese shipping. I've order an Express Mail that should arrive in maximum 8 days after postage and now we are at the 10th day and they hasn't even arrived in my country... Also when i bought some goods that needed to arrive at maximum 2 months they took three. And when i actually forgot that i have purchased my KZ-ED10, suddenly it appears at my doorstep after 15 days! Random is a really standard word on chinese shipping vocabulary!!LOL


----------



## Podster

leobigfield said:


> LOL i had the same feeling about the Chinese shipping. I've order an Express Mail that should arrive in maximum 8 days after postage and now we are at the 10th day and they hasn't even arrived in my country... Also when i bought some goods that needed to arrive at maximum 2 months they took three. And when i actually forgot that i have purchased my KZ-ED10, suddenly it appears at my doorstep after 15 days! Random is a really standard word on chinese shipping vocabulary!!LOL




Yeah, I'd say if you are a stresser and highly anticipitory you probably should not order stuff from China my attitude is like the guy in the little cooking oven commercial who always said "Set it and forget it". I mean I have gotten some packages from China in 9 days but I have had some come 37, 38 or it even took one 42 days so now I order and one day a package shows up and you just go oh yeah Of course the way Twin does it is order something every day so somethings at some point come to him daily eh Twin I do love getting and listening to new gears 

Happy Chinese New Year


----------



## bhazard

I've been so swamped with work I haven't kept up with recent finds. Liking that the HCK set is getting good reviews.
  
 Would be nice to see some Head-Fi type branded collaborations with some of these companies. "The Bhazard A3" "Twin ED9" "B9 Pro" "Twister Puro" ..etc. Kind of like the "Fatal1ty" branding in PC gaming, but less commercial and more fun.


----------



## Lurk650

The Lurk Bette lmaooo

Really though I'm trying hard to justify buying the HCK A2 but I can't so won't pull the trigger


----------



## mikaveli06

twinacstacks said:


> Au contraire' Skull. It's up and running:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk12/reviews/15168
> 
> ...


how is the imaging/soundstage?


----------



## Kevang

It's starting to get REALLY hard to save up for the LZ-a3 due to all the talk about the HCKs. I might as well tape my LZ-a2s to my ears to get through the HCK hype train.
  
 On an unrelated note, 1More released ANOTHER hybrid earphone, this time in collaboration with Misfit (the fitness wearable company). Link's in Chinese, but has plenty of pics. The chassis is a strange pill shape.
  
 http://www.pcpop.com/doc/1/1790/1790652.shtml 
  
 It's not available outside of China, as far as I know.


----------



## bhazard

podster said:


> Yeah, I'd say if you are a stresser and highly anticipitory you probably should not order stuff from China my attitude is like the guy in the little cooking oven commercial who always said "Set it and forget it". I mean I have gotten some packages from China in 9 days but I have had some come 37, 38 or it even took one 42 days so now I order and one day a package shows up and you just go oh yeah Of course the way Twin does it is order something every day so somethings at some point come to him daily eh Twin I do love getting and listening to new gears
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year


 
 ePacket or bust. Unless I really want something and it doesn't offer ePacket shipping, I avoid it. I will pay the extra $5 or so for >2 weeks delivery time.


----------



## r0msk1

Hello sirs.

May I ask your opinion or suggestions regarding budget amps.

On my shortlist,

- FiiO E11k (~$64 Local reseller / ~$62 Aliexpress)
- Bluebird U3.6 (~$54 Local / ~$43 Ali)
- Topping NX1 (~$36 Ali)

**Considering a dollar is 47 on our local currency.


I'm only on budget-fi, sorry.

I have X1 as my source, KZ ATE as my current iem. Planning to buy Xiaomi Hybrid a few days from now and might consider another budgetfi iem. But on the future, I'm considering a budgetfi over-ear and I might strongly limit myself to only one. 


I want to settle down, since I don't really have the capability to feed this hobby.


Could you please help me decide on what amp to buy that could accommodate my needs above?

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## yacobx

r0msk1 said:


> Hello sirs.
> 
> May I ask your opinion or suggestions regarding budget amps.
> 
> ...


 

 NX! topping and sonic vsd3s would be a perfect match for your x1


----------



## r0msk1

yacobx said:


> NX! topping and sonic vsd3s would be a perfect match for your x1




A fast response sir! Thanks!

I'll take a look at that combo.

Will NX1 be able to accommodate my future over-ear plan sir?


----------



## leobigfield

r0msk1 said:


> Hello sirs.
> 
> May I ask your opinion or suggestions regarding budget amps.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just my thoughts on this: if you already have a Fiio x1, maybe a better way to improve your sound was to spend those $$$ into better IEM. Soo much good reviews on the stuff like the 1more Hybrid, DQSM, Bette, etc and all of them are easy to drive. And most over ear that are made for outdoor are easy to drive so the amp would improve a lot less than more capable headphones/IEMs. Just my 2c.


----------



## BurntToast12

leobigfield said:


> Just my thoughts on this: if you already have a Fiio x1, maybe a better way to improve your sound was to spend those $$$ into better IEM. Soo much good reviews on the stuff like the 1more Hybrid, DQSM, Bette, etc and all of them are easy to drive. And most over ear that are made for outdoor are easy to drive so the amp would improve a lot less than more capable headphones/IEMs. Just my 2c.




+1, the X1 is already powerful enough to drive most sub 100$ iems anyways.


----------



## r0msk1

leobigfield said:


> Just my thoughts on this: if you already have a Fiio x1, maybe a better way to improve your sound was to spend those $$$ into better IEM. Soo much good reviews on the stuff like the 1more Hybrid, DQSM, Bette, etc and all of them are easy to drive. And most over ear that are made for outdoor are easy to drive so the amp would improve a lot less than more capable headphones/IEMs. Just my 2c.







leobigfield said:


> Just my thoughts on this: if you already have a Fiio x1, maybe a better way to improve your sound was to spend those $$$ into better IEM. Soo much good reviews on the stuff like the 1more Hybrid, DQSM, Bette, etc and all of them are easy to drive. And most over ear that are made for outdoor are easy to drive so the amp would improve a lot less than more capable headphones/IEMs. Just my 2c.







burnttoast12 said:


> +1, the X1 is already powerful enough to drive most sub 100$ iems anyways.





Now I'm torn x2. Well, that's on a positive tone.

I immediately searched for DQSM and Bette since I already have a bit of info about 1more, since I am a Xiaomi fan boy (please don't burn me). 

So far, your inputs implies that I should skip the "planned" Xiaomi Hybrid, the amp and jump to better IEMs. (IShould I kill this craving-for-an-amp side of me?)

I'm also torn between DQSM and Bette as far as I have read.
Maybe, you could tear me for more options?

EDIT1:
I spotted Havi B3 Pro 1 on your sig Toast. That was on my shortlist until I've read somewhere that it needs amp to shine.

EDIT2:
I resorted to have an amp because I am looking forward to own a can. Enlighten me, please.


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I`m just curious about his top rated favourite IEM - Boarseman CX98*S* - anyone here has it?
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


happ said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I`m just curious about his top rated favourite IEM - Boarseman CX98*S* - anyone here has it?
> ...


 
  
 Ok, seems that non-S version is certainly no-go for me but his measurements graphs show that S version seems more neutral, so, I was thinking about trying it.
   
But anyway, getting some feedback and reading few impressions, seems no point to waste money for that IEM - 35$ makes me already saving for/buying Fidue A65 instead, which I`m sure is in every aspect much higher quality.

  
 Thanks for info anyway.


----------



## Eddie C

The Easy UE models caught my eye last night when I was looking at the Auglamour r8, I look forward to seeing reviews on them !


----------



## ForceMajeure

I don't know why Igor was banned from here as it seemed that things calmed down according to this thread a few days before the ban. But that's actually cool that he is still updating his website and also started to add measurements to all his earphones. That's valuable info regardless on his opinion on sound signatures.
 I don't know why he was banned but if it's about his view on gear I think it's kinda sad although he might be a bit too opinionated he added his on perspective and he had enough gear to actually compare... everyone's preferences and opinions evolve along the way...Maybe it's a temporary ban too allow everyone to cooldown or maybe it's an affiliated problem if so that's another matter.
 Anyway I am not taking any side here just saying that his site have measurements if anyone is interested to know.


----------



## vegetaleb

Are the Soundmagic E80(s) still from the best or there are better IEMs available specially for durability and SQ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> ePacket or bust. Unless I really want something and it doesn't offer ePacket shipping, I avoid it. I will pay the extra $5 or so for >2 weeks delivery time.




 Hazard, someone has to take it for the team. It's all in the planning you order something every couple days for about a month, then you get a month of just recieving gear and juggling your credit card bills

 TWIN


----------



## leobigfield

r0msk1 said:


> Now I'm torn x2. Well, that's on a positive tone.
> 
> I immediately searched for DQSM and Bette since I already have a bit of info about 1more, since I am a Xiaomi fan boy (please don't burn me).
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Fiio X1 is way more powerful than the average phone and cans like sennheiser Urbanite, Xiaomi Mi Headphone, Brainwavz HM2 etc are all quite power efficient to run nice through your smartphone so the X1 will surely have no problems driving them. Also most of the in-ear discussed here are efficient enough, unless you are looking for the likes of PURO IEM500 or the B3Pro1. For recommendations, tell us what you like/dislike/expect so we can help the best we can.


----------



## Waqar

Can the Fiio x7 with the iem amp module drive them too the fullest? Also the havi b3 and the puro iem500?


----------



## leobigfield

waqar said:


> Can the Fiio x7 with the iem amp module drive them too the fullest? Also the havi b3 and the puro iem500?


 
  
 There are many positive impressions on the X7 with it's IEM module and Havi but never read anything about the pairing with puros.


----------



## r0msk1

forcemajeure said:


> I don't know why Igor was banned from here as it seemed that things calmed down according to this thread a few days before the ban. But that's actually cool that he is still updating his website and also started to add measurements to all his earphones. That's valuable info regardless on his opinion on sound signatures.
> I don't know why he was banned but if it's about his view on gear I think it's kinda sad although he might be a bit too opinionated he added his on perspective and he had enough gear to actually compare... everyone's preferences and opinions evolve along the way...Maybe it's a temporary ban too allow everyone to cooldown or maybe it's an affiliated problem if so that's another matter.
> Anyway I am not taking any side here just saying that his site have measurements if anyone is interested to know.





Thanks for mentioning about Igor and linking to his site. I'm now subscribed to him. Clean and straight reviews.



leobigfield said:


> The Fiio X1 is way more powerful than the average phone and cans like sennheiser Urbanite, Xiaomi Mi Headphone, Brainwavz HM2 etc are all quite power efficient to run nice through your smartphone so the X1 will surely have no problems driving them. Also most of the in-ear discussed here are efficient enough, unless you are looking for the likes of PURO IEM500 or the B3Pro1. For recommendations, tell us what you like/dislike/expect so we can help the best we can.




I do really appreciate your help sir leo.

I have X1 as my source.
I've used Piston v2 before.
I'm currently using KZ ATE as my daily driver.
I'd like to listen to Imagine Dragons and The Script mainly. So let's say Pop/Rock is my favorite genre.
I got mixed playlist, like R&B/Soul, Country, but I also got orchestral, sonatas. Other genres, I only pinpoint them.
Sometimes I'm a basshead (maybe using the Piston contributed to this), but I believe we could assign a specific driver for that.
What I wanted is to own a few number of iems, let's say 5 is max. And I want to settle down with the consideration of one over-ear headphone.
Budget is very limited, so I could only buy around $50, with a little stretching if needed.

These are what I could think of so far.

My old threads might help.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/749874/on-upgrading-my-devices
http://www.head-fi.org/t/717134/new-member-introductions-thread/1080#post_11200972


----------



## CoiL

r0msk1 ,maybe Fidue A65 or LZ-Z03A ? No extra amping needed and both should sound excellent for their price.


----------



## vapman

If you're all talking about the budget-earphones site,  I think we discussed that in the zircon thread.
  
 I didn't pay much attention to the drama at all... but I seem to remember the only problem was that he would rate different IEMs on a 1 star to 5 star scale, and he would be inconsistent between reviews. As in, one review might say "no sub bass, decent accessories" and get 2 stars on bass and accessories, yet another IEM would say the exact same thing but get 5 stars on each, so it was hard to figure out where the numbers came from.
  
 If he's banned I didn't know that still don't really know who he is at all... but if he is the guy that ran that site I just wish he did more description of IEMs and less 1 sentence + some stars reviews.
  
 All should consider the VE Monk for $5 and the Carot Titta rules for $50 if you enjoy neutral.


----------



## Podster

r0msk1 said:


> Hello sirs.
> 
> May I ask your opinion or suggestions regarding budget amps.
> 
> ...





>





> I want to settle down, since I don't really have the capability to feed this hobby.
> 
> 
> Could you please help me decide on what amp to buy that could accommodate my needs above?
> ...


 

 Hey r0, I really like my NX1 which I got on Ali for $26 and I see you are considering an over ear. I'll tell you my X3ii and NX1 sound awesome on my Superlux 668B's and they are on Amazon for $43. IMHO for $69 they are a sound bargain (little pun fun there)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't think you would go wrong with any of those amps but budget wise the Topping has been a rock solid little amp for me. Good luck in whatever direction you choose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like Leo's idea as well, the X1 can drive all these iem's well with the exception of Havi. This is just me but I would consider the 30% off on some Trinity Techne's, FiiO EX1's or even the HCK A2's


----------



## Lurk650

vegetaleb said:


> Are the Soundmagic E80(s) still from the best or there are better IEMs available specially for durability and SQ?




If in the US then Puros would be best option. Amp or quality DAP will help it get to its full potential

If international, or even US too, the Bette 10mm would be a great option too. Pair with Spin Fit tip if international or Auvio tip if in the US

I have the E80 and it's not bad but not engaging enough for me, funny though that the best tips for them to my ears are Puro tips lol

On that note, for you and r0msk1, the One Plus Icons are supposed to be really really good according to reputable members on here. Needs tip rolling though. I believe Auvio and Spin Fit were of course two choices


----------



## Fulvio

podster said:


> Hey r0, I really like my NX1 which I got on Ali for $26


 
  
 Do you all think that the NX1 would improve a sansa clip zip (and secondarily a moto x 2013 and a Cowon C2) with these iem: rha ma750, bettes 10mm, musical fidelity eb-33 (plus the other in my signature), or it's a waste of money? I read that >16ohm IEM are necessary to avoid hissing, but my only 32ohms are the bettes 10mm.
 I would find an used one (used once, as the guy says) for 24€ shipped. On amazon.it it comes new at 40€ which is a bit too much for me.
 I have noticed that at higher volumes the zip does not sound as good as the cowon or the HifiMAN hm-700 I have.


----------



## BurntToast12

podster said:


> I like Leo's idea as well, the X1 can drive all these iem's well with the exception of Havi.




The X1 isn't powerful enough to drive the Havis? I didn't find any differences when I tried it with the Topping, though...


----------



## Podster

burnttoast12 said:


> The X1 isn't powerful enough to drive the Havis? I didn't find any differences when I tried it with the Topping, though...


 

 Not sure about the X1 burnt as I don't own one but I do have the X3ii and it will drive my B3 Pro's but not with the authority I like (I like being the key here), however I have my NX2 on my X3ii and it is puuurfect (once again for my hearing) with my Havi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I did want to mention to r0 that many have said the NX1 has some hiss with extra sensitive iem's and once again maybe Leo's suggestion to just get better iem's would be a better spend. I'd even consider some PFE 012's with that X1. (I think HP Solutions runs them for around $40 on sale)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But for my original reply the NX1/Superlux 668B's on the X1 would rock you


----------



## anticute

I use the Clip+/NX1 combo occasionally, and I think it's a pretty bad ass combo, especially for the price. I don't own any of the earphones you mentioned, but they have helped make some of my IEMs, and also my Takstar Pro80, really shine.


----------



## Fulvio

anticute said:


> I use the Clip+/NX1 combo occasionally, and I think it's a pretty bad ass combo, especially for the price. I don't own any of the earphones you mentioned, but they have helped make some of my IEMs, and also my Takstar Pro80, really shine.


 
 Good, you almost convinced me 
 Is there anyone who could compare the nx1 with the xduoo xq-10?


----------



## Wokei

Da BOMB inda house ....Superlux HD668B + Kogan + Topping NX1.....all in less than $100 ...budget warrior set up ...BOOOOOOM


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Da BOMB inda house ....Superlux HD668B + Kogan + Topping NX1.....all in less than $100 ...budget warrior set up ...BOOOOOOM


 
 Not to mention that matching trick finish on the NX1/Kogan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Me liken that sweet cable to my brother
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Woot woot


----------



## Wokei

Quote:


podster said:


> Not to mention that matching trick finish on the NX1/Kogan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 Cable from Aliexpress ..where else ....its the Chinese thread ...........


----------



## leobigfield

wokei said:


> Cable from Aliexpress ..where else ....its the Chinese thread ...........


 
 Wich store did you buy them @Wokei?


----------



## Wokei

leobigfield said:


> Wich store did you buy them @Wokei?


 
  
 Hey Buudy ......here u go
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1500030?spm=2114.10010108.0.34.3wbGRm
  
 Me use the chat facility on the shop chat ...custom made to my spec ...iirc paid bout 15$ ..that was 2 years ago ...good workmanship and solid cable...woot woot


----------



## anticute

This is the cable I use.


----------



## happ

coil said:


> Ok, seems that non-S version is certainly no-go for me but his measurements graphs show that S version seems more neutral, so, I was thinking about trying it.
> 
> But anyway, getting some feedback and reading few impressions, seems no point to waste money for that IEM - 35$ makes me already saving for/buying Fidue A65 instead, which I`m sure is in every aspect much higher quality.
> 
> Thanks for info anyway.


 
 Save the $35, as there are so many better IEMs in that price range or less.
 If either Boarseman CX98 models were really that good, others here would have posted positive comments; or started a separate thread about them...
 By the way, for around $10, the Joyroom JR-E107s are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## CoiL

happ said:


> By the way, for around $10, the Joyroom JR-E107s are definitely worth checking out.


 
 Thanks for info! Joy`s are already in my ali wishlist long time but I would rather save little money for noticeable step-up from custom modified KZ-ATE & 2014 wooden DIY "IE800" rebuild.
  
 So far my main candidates are LZ-Z03A (not sure about this) and Fidue A65. Next step-up will be when I change workplace and have more free money and then I`m considering Fidue A73, Oriveti Primacy, LZ-A3 and some others I`ve been reading about that seem to fit my sound preference, comfort and design/specifications.


----------



## newhere

Hello,
  
 I own Piston 3, rock zircon, KZ EDSE (and plextone x41 on the way). Always use my laptop or android phone as a source, never used any dac/amp.
  
 So what would improve the sound quality the most?
  
 1. Topping NX1 amp
 2. Topping NX2 (DAC+AMP)
 3. ivalux Bette earphones
 4. DAP
  
 Not sure if I should buy a dac or amp or combo or a better earphone.
 And my budget is only around $50.
  
 Any help/suggestions would be much appreciated
 thanks.


----------



## EISENbricher

newhere said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own Piston 3, rock zircon, KZ EDSE (and plextone x41 on the way). Always use my laptop or android phone as a source, never used any dac/amp.
> 
> ...


 
 You already have variety of earphones but I feel that your source needs upgrade.
  
 Unless your laptop/phone has a very good DAC inside it's be not worth to get just an amp. In that scenario I'd definitely recommend a DAC + AMP combo.
  
 If you are less into watching videos and care mostly about songs then go for DAP. It'd also make life less miserable than carrying a stack of phone+amp around. Imagine carrying that brick while working out.
  
 Xduoo X2 is a very good example of a decent DAP at cheap. It also has power output stage which can easily drive demanding headphones as well. I was using Topping NX1 + Smartphone with a good DAC inside before, but since X2 it rarely sees use.


----------



## carltonh

forcemajeure said:


> I don't know why Igor was banned from here as it seemed that things calmed down according to this thread a few days before the ban. But that's actually cool that he is still updating his website and also started to add measurements to all his earphones. That's valuable info regardless on his opinion on sound signatures.
> I don't know why he was banned but if it's about his view on gear I think it's kinda sad although he might be a bit too opinionated he added his on perspective and he had enough gear to actually compare... everyone's preferences and opinions evolve along the way...Maybe it's a temporary ban too allow everyone to cooldown or maybe it's an affiliated problem if so that's another matter.
> Anyway I am not taking any side here just saying that his site have measurements if anyone is interested to know.


 
 What's funny is that the maker of the headphone amp at this Amazon link specifically mentions (s)he was banned on Head-fi for heated discussion. No clue about that situation, or the product, just thought it funny that such would be included in the product description.
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E0DMCO0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_3&smid=A2IFYT7JVWTGRN


----------



## HraD2

happ said:


> Save the $35, as there are so many better IEMs in that price range or less.


 
 For $30 i got today "used like new" ATH-EM9d


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> Thanks for info! Joy`s are already in my ali wishlist long time but I would rather save little money for noticeable step-up from custom modified KZ-ATE & 2014 wooden DIY "IE800" rebuild.
> 
> So far my main candidates are LZ-Z03A (not sure about this) and Fidue A65. Next step-up will be when I change workplace and have more free money and then I`m considering Fidue A73, Oriveti Primacy, LZ-A3 and some others I`ve been reading about that seem to fit my sound preference, comfort and design/specifications.


 





 I will let you Know Coil. Paulpark has a review of the LZ Z03A Due up today, I have a pair on the way. It won't be long.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

happ said:


> Save the $35, as there are so many better IEMs in that price range or less.
> If either Boarseman CX98 models were really that good, others here would have posted positive comments; or started a separate thread about them...
> By the way, for around $10, the Joyroom JR-E107s are definitely worth checking out.


 
 LOL the ieb6 have about the same dimensions it looks, I can measure when I get home, but their micro driver is 5.5mm. A whole .5mm smaller but for $30 more
  
 http://www.amazon.com/IEB6-mic-engineered-mini-driver-exceptional/dp/B0178BC13W


----------



## buke9

Well after 20 hours of burn in ( not for sure how long most of you do) gave the **** UE a good listen. At first couldn't get them to fit right using the tips I use on the Brainwavz S0 and was worried my ears were not going to work with these. I then tried out the other tips and found the double flanged to fit. I'm not a big IEM guy just use them at work sometimes when the piece of equipment I'm on doesn't have a radio. I have to say I'm am impressed with the sound. They totally kill the S0's and Sennheiser CX 2.00's that I have. Not even close. They have lots of bass and it can dig pretty deep also. I would like the mids to be just a little bit more forward but for $24 I can't complain . These are great little phones and for the money would be hard to beat .


----------



## happ

lurk650 said:


> LOL the ieb6 have about the same dimensions it looks, I can measure when I get home, but their micro driver is 5.5mm. A whole .5mm smaller but for $30 more
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/IEB6-mic-engineered-mini-driver-exceptional/dp/B0178BC13W


 

 Yeah if I recall correctly, there were posts about other brand IEM's looking very similar to the Boarseman CX98s.  Wish I had taking pictures of the driver when they were apart; as they look and sound like regular dynamic type drivers to me.  Think they are promoted as having moving coil drivers.
  
 Something about the Joyroom E107s; they like a lot of power to sound best.  My xDuoo XD-03 powers them alright, but they really shine on my tube head amp.
  
 Another sleeper IEM I got from AE before the holiday is the **** DT4.  These are another dual hybrid D/BA; IMO not the most pleasant looking, but decided to get them on a recommendation from the seller.
 After a long ass burn in, they sound better than the **** K3; better bass extension and balanced highs.  Midrange is a tad bright for my taste; but they have excellent soundstage, imaging and transparency.


----------



## r0msk1

These two posts were the latest when I last checked. I let it to sink in first and sleep before I reply, but surprised this morning that the discussion went well. More infos need to sink in.

Well, on topic.



coil said:


> r0msk1 ,maybe Fidue A65 or LZ-Z03A ? No extra amping needed and both should sound excellent for their price.




I've read about A65. Z03A seems new to me.
The thing about A65 is that, for that price, I could already think of buying my one (and maybe only) over-ear hp. And @Podster mentioned SL 668B, which is the brother of SL 681EVO - which is shortlisted that on my part I prefer. Please defend 668B podster. Also @anticute (quoted below) mentioned about Takstar Pro80 which was the new addition to my over-ear shortlist when I saw it on our local reseller.

Well, I remembered I mentioned $50 budget. I will eat it. $50 for an iem, might be an overkill for me. With the word 'kill', please don't kill me for being inconsistency. But let's see what I can do about it when this discussion is over.




podster said:


> Hey r0, I really like my NX1 which I got on Ali for $26 and I see you are considering an over ear. I'll tell you my X3ii and NX1 sound awesome on my Superlux 668B's and they are on Amazon for $43. IMHO for $69 they are a sound bargain (little pun fun there):wink_face:  Don't think you would go wrong with any of those amps but budget wise the Topping has been a rock solid little amp for me. Good luck in whatever direction you choose:bigsmile_face:
> 
> I like Leo's idea as well, the X1 can drive all these iem's well with the exception of Havi. This is just me but I would consider the 30% off on some Trinity Techne's, FiiO EX1's or even the HCK A2's:tongue_smile:




$26! I can't find that $26 today. $34 is the least I could find. How lucky! If I could find that price, I think I will be sold today (60% yes?). I couldn't find a debate between OPA1611 (NX1) and OPA2604 (Bluebird U3.6). If the difference is dramatically lesser than the value, then it is a no-brainer deal already. I really can't just ignore the possibility of having an over-ear.

Sir, i'm even more a newbie on puns. 





lurk650 said:


> If in the US then Puros would be best option. Amp or quality DAP will help it get to its full potential
> 
> If international, or even US too, the Bette 10mm would be a great option too. Pair with Spin Fit tip if international or Auvio tip if in the US
> 
> ...




I could not afford the icons sir. No for me. Thanks anyway.




podster said:


> Not sure about the X1 burnt as I don't own one but I do have the X3ii and it will drive my B3 Pro's but not with the authority I like (I like being the key here), however I have my NX2 on my X3ii and it is puuurfect (once again for my hearing) with my Havi:wink_face:
> 
> I did want to mention to r0 that many have said the NX1 has some hiss with extra sensitive iem's and once again maybe Leo's suggestion to just get better iem's would be a better spend. I'd even consider some PFE 012's with that X1. (I think HP Solutions runs them for around $40 on sale):bigsmile_face: But for my original reply the NX1/Superlux 668B's on the X1 would rock you




Hiss on NX1. My brain is puzzled in all direction. The perks of being a poor audiophile noob.



anticute said:


> I use the Clip+/NX1 combo occasionally, and I think it's a pretty bad ass combo, especially for the price. I don't own any of the earphones you mentioned, but they have helped make some of my IEMs, and also my Takstar Pro80, really shine.




Sir, if it happens that you could plug that Pro80 on an X1, with and without amp, please let me know. 



wokei said:


> Da BOMB inda house ....Superlux HD668B + Kogan + Topping NX1.....all in less than $100 ...budget warrior set up ...BOOOOOOM




I love that sight.



coil said:


> Thanks for info! Joy`s are already in my ali wishlist long time but I would rather save little money for noticeable step-up from custom modified KZ-ATE & 2014 wooden DIY "IE800" rebuild.
> 
> So far my main candidates are LZ-Z03A (not sure about this) and Fidue A65. Next step-up will be when I change workplace and have more free money and then I`m considering Fidue A73, Oriveti Primacy, LZ-A3 and some others I`ve been reading about that seem to fit my sound preference, comfort and design/specifications.




Hey sir! custom modified KZ-ATE? sounds interesting!


Finally, done replying.


----------



## Lurk650

You said $50, Icons are $49.99. How can you not afford? 

https://oneplus.net/icons


----------



## leobigfield

lurk650 said:


> You said $50, Icons are $49.99. How can you not afford?
> 
> https://oneplus.net/icons


 
 +1


----------



## r0msk1

lurk650 said:


> You said $50, Icons are $49.99. How can you not afford?
> 
> https://oneplus.net/icons




lol.. my bad...

I was lost...

http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-oneplus-icons.html?spm=2114.01010208.0.326.jRDiNL&site=glo&SearchText=oneplus+icons&g=y&SortType=price_asc&groupsort=1&initiative_id=SB_20160204181754&shipCountry=ph

All I did was search on aliexpress. Again, my bad.


----------



## newhere

eisenbricher said:


> You already have variety of earphones but I feel that your source needs upgrade.
> 
> Unless your laptop/phone has a very good DAC inside it's be not worth to get just an amp. In that scenario I'd definitely recommend a DAC + AMP combo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I mostly use my laptop as a source for movies, music and games. I don't think it has a very good DAC, but it is not bad either. same with my phone galaxy s2.
  
 So if I buy DAC/AMP like Topping NX2, would the sound quality improvement be noticeable considering the earphones I got right now? (rock zircon, piston 3, kz edse).
  
 Or just forgetting about dac/amp, buying ivalux Bette earphones would give me a better sound quality?
  
 Also are there any hardware hacks for inbuilt laptop DAC, overclocking may be.. idk.


----------



## BurntToast12

newhere said:


> I mostly use my laptop as a source for movies, music and games. I don't think it has a very good DAC, but it is not bad either. same with my phone galaxy s2.
> 
> So if I buy DAC/AMP like Topping NX2, would the sound quality improvement be noticeable considering the earphones I got right now? (rock zircon, piston 3, kz edse).
> 
> ...


 
 There won't be much differences with those IEMs.
  
 I'm not sure if the Bette needs an AMP/DAC, as I don't have one, but buying the Bette would probably increase the SQ more than buying an AMP/DAC.
  
 As for hardware hacks, none that I know of. Fidelizer is probably the closest thing to it, But you'll have to sacrifice some performance if you use that, which most people may not want.


----------



## EISENbricher

newhere said:


> I mostly use my laptop as a source for movies, music and games. I don't think it has a very good DAC, but it is not bad either. same with my phone galaxy s2.
> 
> So if I buy DAC/AMP like Topping NX2, would the sound quality improvement be noticeable considering the earphones I got right now? (rock zircon, piston 3, kz edse).
> 
> ...


 
 I'd definitely go for NX2. Lot of onboard audio solutions don't do enough justice to earphones.
  
 There are no hardware hacks available for laptops but certainly there are some software hacks.
  
 On laptop the best output you could get would be with Foobar2000 player with WASAPI(event) plugin enabled. That way you can be sure that you are purely listening to the audio file and there is no intermediate processing happening which may alter the sound characteristics.
  
 Above thing can be done on Android phone using Neutron music player.


----------



## CoiL

r0msk1 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for info! Joy`s are already in my ali wishlist long time but I would rather save little money for noticeable step-up from custom modified KZ-ATE & 2014 wooden DIY "IE800" rebuild.
> ...


 
 Yeah, one of my top cheap IEM along with WOM-mod YINJW wooden "IE800"  http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1433798/kz-ate-forest-fairy-mod-oak-green-stain-oil/ & http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1560402/wom-mod-with-huawei-honor-silicone-tips/


lurk650 said:


> You said $50, Icons are $49.99. How can you not afford?
> 
> https://oneplus.net/icons


 

 I`m also thinking about getting them but can`t decide between some other IEM`s and their shape/fit seems to be problematic for me (I`m using only over-ear wearing style)


----------



## vegetaleb

lurk650 said:


> If in the US then Puros would be best option. Amp or quality DAP will help it get to its full potential
> 
> If international, or even US too, the Bette 10mm would be a great option too. Pair with Spin Fit tip if international or Auvio tip if in the US
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
 Now that I got a good armband I can bring a good SQ IEM without BT 
 I will use my HTC A9 which has a powerful integrated DAC
 Do you know any model made for sports like the oes that come with ear wings?


----------



## CADCAM

carltonh said:


> What's funny is that the maker of the headphone amp at this Amazon link specifically mentions (s)he was banned on Head-fi for heated discussion. No clue about that situation, or the product, just thought it funny that such would be included in the product description.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E0DMCO0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_3&smid=A2IFYT7JVWTGRN


 
 FYI This in no way is referring to Igor but NwAvGuy which is a totally different member (or former member).


----------



## vapman

cadcam said:


> FYI This in no way is referring to Igor but NwAvGuy which is a totally different member (or former member).


 

 I can't believe the item description includes "banned from Head-Fi!"
 Is that supposed to be a good thing? seems like an awful strange way to market something...


----------



## Lurk650

newhere said:


> I mostly use my laptop as a source for movies, music and games. I don't think it has a very good DAC, but it is not bad either. same with my phone galaxy s2.
> 
> So if I buy DAC/AMP like Topping NX2, would the sound quality improvement be noticeable considering the earphones I got right now? (rock zircon, piston 3, kz edse).
> 
> ...




Galaxy S2 is old I'm sure the on board DAC is outdated by today's standards. I doubt it will support OTG audio. Maybe consider looking into a DAP like the xduoo x3? 

I can't remember what earphones you have so I'm not sure if Bettes 10mm would he an upgrade, they do not need an amp though.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Yeah, one of my top cheap IEM along with WOM-mod YINJW wooden "IE800"  http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1433798/kz-ate-forest-fairy-mod-oak-green-stain-oil/ & http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1560402/wom-mod-with-huawei-honor-silicone-tips/
> 
> 
> I`m also thinking about getting them but can`t decide between some other IEM`s and their shape/fit seems to be problematic for me (I`m using only over-ear wearing style) :rolleyes:




Yeah I don't have them unfortunately do I can't tell how they work over ear. Maybe TwinACStacks or Lifted Andreas can tell ya since they have em. Bette 10mm will work over ear


----------



## BurntToast12

vapman said:


> I can't believe the item description includes "banned from Head-Fi!"
> Is that supposed to be a good thing? seems like an awful strange way to market something...


 
 Well, His ban at head-fi was what sparked the making of the O2 Amp.
 And I think it's supposed to be a good thing, Like a passive-aggressive way to tell "those audiophile grade items are overpriced snake oils and myths, and this is the proof!"
 or something.


----------



## Skullophile

I have ordered one of these

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32604922125.html

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Inszy

New Takstars:
 http://www.takstar.com/en/product/list-11-67


----------



## CoiL

inszy said:


> New Takstars:
> http://www.takstar.com/en/product/list-11-67


 
 black one is quite ok looking:

 And this one looks somewhat like HD600:


----------



## TwinACStacks

The review for the Easy UE Custom is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid/reviews/15175
  
 Enjoy
  








 TWIN


----------



## Giorgiomatic

i have the PRO80 and TS-671 for my home Studio and the Signature and SoundStage is AWESOME¡¡¡ 
  
 Any Idea for the new Hi 2500


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> The review for the Easy UE Custom is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid/reviews/15175
> 
> ...


 

 Nice review Twin, I started to order these and had them in my cart but when the Red&Blue **** UE's did not work with my ears I backed off. could never get them to seal and be comfortable in my ears
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These Wooden look Easy UE's are awesome looking but look to have the same shell design and I'd just end up giving another pair away!


----------



## carltonh

twinacstacks said:


> The review for the Easy UE Custom is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid/reviews/15175
> 
> ...


 

 Please give a comparison to at least one of Puro, Icon, HCK A2, or your other top favorites.


----------



## CoiL

giorgiomatic said:


> *TS-671* for my home Studio and the Signature and SoundStage is AWESOME¡¡¡


 
 Is it hard to drive and needs amp for sure? They are 120 Ohm cans, that`s why I`m asking.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Is it hard to drive and needs amp for sure? They are 120 Ohm cans, that`s why I`m asking.


 
 sensitivity is only 102db though, which as a reviewer said it low so it doesn't require amping...but hey amping is always fun


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Nice review Twin, I started to order these and had them in my cart but when the Red&Blue **** UE's did not work with my ears I backed off. could never get them to seal and be comfortable in my ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 That's always been my worries with these form fitting type over ears. But like I said, they fit me like a Glove. So I lucked out.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

carltonh said:


> Please give a comparison to at least one of Puro, Icon, HCK A2, or your other top favorites.


 
 You just cited 3 Next-level earphones even though One of them is a dual Dynamic driver, a Single Dynamic Driver and a DD + 2 Balanced armatures. They are all different.
  
 IMHO It would Fall in this order: HCK, ICON, Easy UE, Puro. The Puro is last simply because it takes a LOT of power to drive in order it to make it sound as good as the other Three. You can't just plug it into a cell phone and expect stellar sound.
  
 WITH amplification swap the UE and Puro around in the order.
  
 THE POINT IS THEY ARE ALL VERY GOOD. Any one of them is a smart buy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> That's always been my worries with these form fitting type over ears. But like I said, they fit me like a Glove. So I lucked out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just got these and so far fit is OK but if you like bass-centric iem's these are not for you but they are detailed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll spend some time with them and play with me EQ a little and report back


----------



## vapman

giorgiomatic said:


> i have the PRO80 and TS-671 for my home Studio and the Signature and SoundStage is AWESOME¡¡¡
> 
> Any Idea for the new Hi 2500


 

 Are you a recording musician?
 i don't run into many people around here who do.
  
 i use the Carot Titta in my home studio (replaced KRK KNS 8400 as main studio headphone) but I also have like 4x Mrice E100, they take take a ton of power and not overdrive, and they sound super clear and nice thru studio gear that expects big power hungry headphones, or also out of an amp that can push a lot of watts to the headphones. They sounds really muddy out of a phone directly or low power output like that, but give them a good amp or some studio gear and they sound so clear it's amazing.


----------



## HiFiChris

*My review of that surprisingly capable cheapo AGPTek A06/RuizuX6 DAP is now online:*​  ​ *http://www.head-fi.org/products/agptek-a06/reviews/15183*​  ​   ​ ​


----------



## nolife1123

hifichris said:


> *My review of that surprisingly capable cheapo AGPTek A06/RuizuX6 DAP is now online:*​  ​ *http://www.head-fi.org/products/agptek-a06/reviews/15183*​  ​   ​ ​


 
 Great review Chris! I'll be receiving my Ruizu X02 soon, and have considered getting the X08 since it has a larger battery, volume rockers on the side.
 How noticable is the gap between songs you mentioned? Is it very noticable only with Live performances, or even with regular studio albums?


----------



## HiFiChris

> Originally Posted by *nolife1123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great review Chris! I'll be receiving my Ruizu X02 soon, and have considered getting the X08 since it has a larger battery, volume rockers on the side.​ How noticable is the gap between songs you mentioned? Is it very noticable only with Live performances, or even with regular studio albums?


 

 Thanks!

 The gap isn't super noticeable; not really long with regular music. Really only noticeable with seamlessly recorded and live albums (the gap is about as long as a click of your tongue).


----------



## nolife1123

hifichris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The gap isn't super noticeable; not really long with regular music. Really only noticeable with seamlessly recorded and live albums (the gap is about as long as a click of your tongue).


 
 Excellent, I never listen to live music anyways, so it won't be a big problem, however, I'm still considering saving up (as this X02 will actually be my brother's) and grabbing Xduoo X2 when it drops to 33-37-ish $'s, (which it currently even is, on aliexpress), two of my concern with it would be the tiny battery life it has, only 10-20 hours, I'd only use it up to 2 hours per day when I'm travelling, but still, that battery life is concerning as it won't get any better with time, only worse. And the other being a lack of decent UI. Besides, I don't actually need a built in amp that's in the Xduoo, since the only earphones I own/will use are the Piston 3's, some KZ models, Sennheiser mx375, and possibly something else, but not really expensive in the future (student budget rules :>!).


----------



## Giorgiomatic

I use My Scarlett 2i4


----------



## Giorgiomatic

vapman said:


> Are you a recording musician?
> i don't run into many people around here who do.
> 
> i use the Carot Titta in my home studio (replaced KRK KNS 8400 as main studio headphone) but I also have like 4x Mrice E100, they take take a ton of power and not overdrive, and they sound super clear and nice thru studio gear that expects big power hungry headphones, or also out of an amp that can push a lot of watts to the headphones. They sounds really muddy out of a phone directly or low power output like that, but give them a good amp or some studio gear and they sound so clear it's amazing.


 
  
i always use headphones over-ear for convenience and the belief that the soundstage is better , it's just what I think of the headset. Yes, I record my band voices and DAW mixing and mastering , but as I haven´t got a lot of money, i try to have a nice studio setup.
  
I use Superlux hd 668b and takstar PRO80 and TS 671 for my home studio connected to my Scarlett 2i4


----------



## AsheshM

Fiio ex1 price dropped in my country... Could anyone compare the ex1 with oneplus icons??? planning to get one of these two but confused. Pls help...


----------



## nolife1123

Has anyone ever bought from an Aliexpress store called bbqnight? They seem to have a Xduoo X2 on sale for 33$ with free shipping, so I'm tempted to grab one, while I'm still weighing the pros and cons of having one vs Ruizu X02/X08.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/XDUOO-X2-Professional-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-with-OLED-Screen-Protable/32605945210.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.136.yEurIM&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201644_3_505_506_503_504_502_10001_10002_10016_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10004_10009_10008,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=180ccdb9-3777-457e-9c33-02867286a48c
  
 Edit: i can get the Ruizu X02 or X08 for 12-ish dollars from gearbest due to points discount.


----------



## vapman

giorgiomatic said:


> [COLOR=212121]i always use headphones over-ear for convenience and the belief that the soundstage is better , it's just what I think of the headset. Yes, I record my band voices and DAW mixing and mastering , but as I haven´t got a lot of money, i try to have a nice studio setup.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=212121]I use Superlux hd 668b and takstar PRO80 and TS 671 for my home studio connected to my Scarlett 2i4[/COLOR]




It's true about IEM being a pain to pop in and out, however stuff like the cheap E100 made me realize it doesn't have to be over ear for the soundstage.

I would be interested to hear your thought on the takstar pro80 for studio use... i bought that model Superlux and gave it away shortly after.

KRK KNS were my studio headphone for a long time but dt990 are pretty cheap on ebay so I snagged a pair of those cheap... now I have those for recording over ear.


----------



## Giorgiomatic

vapman said:


> It's true about IEM being a pain to pop in and out, however stuff like the cheap E100 made me realize it doesn't have to be over ear for the soundstage.
> 
> I would be interested to hear your thought on the takstar pro80 for studio use... i bought that model Superlux and gave it away shortly after.
> 
> KRK KNS were my studio headphone for a long time but dt990 are pretty cheap on ebay so I snagged a pair of those cheap... now I have those for recording over ear.


 

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] the takstar PRO80 use to equalize the voices because they are closed-back. I find them very detailed and good soundstage. It has little bass, but natural. in my opinion the treble fail a little, they do not have much resolution in that part. The TS671 (my favorite) I use to make my instrumentals, with a very natural and flat sound and a HUGE It cost me get used to the TS671 because its detail is very STRONG, finding sounds and harmonies that knew not listening in Superlux. They have much less bass than the PRO80 but fall in love listening downtempo, ambient, or music you need a good room to get the best sound. The 668b of little use to simply listen to my records or electronic hiphop by the punch they have. THE takstar PRO80 is very similar to Beyer DT990 and TS671 is the Chinese AKG701. This opinion is very subjective and I have based on what I read in this forum and other sites. I wish they did Innerfidelity a graph of the TS671 for comparison with the AKG. I am interested in LYXPRO and YOGA mark (BRAINWAZ HM5 And NVX PT100 OEM) someone has or has heard them? Sorry for my English.[/color]
```


----------



## ozkan

New toys came in.  **** UE, DIY IE800 and Xduoo X3.


----------



## yacobx

ozkan said:


> New toys came in.  **** UE, DIY IE800 and Xduoo X3.




Can you give me mini reviews on all of these?


----------



## Ahmed Waheed

anyone tried plextone-x46m? good to use for EDM house trance also alternative rock, which i prefer less bass, at public transport?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/plextone-x34m/523133_32567087467.html , the link says x34m so i am not sure
  
 i already ordered the Rock Zircon and KZ ED11 .. i am trying to cancel the ED11 order because no big difference from the zircon and i wanted HDS1 but the supplier doesn't reply so i am thinking if he can replace it with the X46m
  
 x46 worth it with zircon?


----------



## EISENbricher

ozkan said:


> New toys came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those senfers look dope! 
 I assume X3 would rock. I have Xduoo X2 and that player definitely packs a massive punch. X3 would be even better.


----------



## feeble

The ****'s...the blue look great in your photo. 
  
 Waiting for more reviews before i pull the trigger on them though. Would appreciate your thoughts and more reviews from others!


----------



## ozkan

yacobx said:


> Can you give me mini reviews on all of these?






eisenbricher said:


> Those senfers look dope!
> I assume X3 would rock. I have Xduoo X2 and that player definitely packs a massive punch. X3 would be even better.






feeble said:


> The ****'s...the blue look great in your photo.
> 
> Waiting for more reviews before i pull the trigger on them though. Would appreciate your thoughts and more reviews from others!




Will write reviews for all but they are still in burning in progress. Yeah, **** UE definitely rocks. They are also very comfortable. Still too early to make a definite statement but I think I love them more than CKR9.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I don't know about the **** UE, but I can tell you for a FACT the Easy UE DD + BA Customs are Very good.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid/reviews/15175
  








 TWIN


----------



## wastan

I admit I'm a sucker for attention to esthetics; these look nice.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-DZAT-DF-10-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Headphones-Bass-HIFI-Fever-DIY-Wooded/1825606_32604737863.html


----------



## 1clearhead

wastan said:


> I admit I'm a sucker for attention to esthetics; these look nice.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-DZAT-DF-10-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Headphones-Bass-HIFI-Fever-DIY-Wooded/1825606_32604737863.html


 

 I've been eyeing them for a while. They do have a distinctive and classy look to them.


----------



## Eddie C

One been eyeing the easy ue's as well (there's three models) can't decide if the newer models would be better and about the driver configuration because like Twin money is not a problem, but I can't order them till the 20th so I'll wait for more reviews!


----------



## capnjack

eddie c said:


> One been eyeing the easy ue's as well (there's three models) can't decide if the newer models would be better and about the driver configuration because like Twin money is not a problem, but I can't order them till the 20th so I'll wait for more reviews!




I was thinking the same, but I ordered the 3ba+dd model a week ago ( I know it's new year so won't be dispatched for a while yet ). Just thought that the **** UE's are great sounding so I'd give these a go! Shame about the waiting though.


----------



## EISENbricher

1clearhead said:


> I've been eyeing them for a while. They do have a distinctive and classy look to them.


 
 Wow the darker model looks dope!
 Let know the opinion if someone owns these.


----------



## Skullophile

These look sexy

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/26674792092.html


----------



## clee290

^I see those connector pins getting bent quite easily


----------



## CoiL

skullophile said:


> These look sexy
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/26674792092.html



I think I'm sold


----------



## Waqar

skullophile said:


> These look sexy
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/26674792092.html


 
 nvm


----------



## EISENbricher

coil said:


> I think I'm sold


 
 The page won't load for me.... Do you have direct TaoBao link by any chance?


----------



## FUYU

skullophile said:


> These look sexy
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/26674792092.html


 

 what the...4BA for 210$? Almost expensive considering that the UE3 3BA+1DD is 100$. /s
 Those Shells are looking stunning though.


----------



## ozkan

coil said:


> I think I'm sold




Me too. Any impressions?


----------



## Podster

OK Eisen, my Mini's finally came in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are really phenomenal for $10.78 shipped! Running them on my M3


 Pretty awesome combo for <$75
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Totally different iem from the HCK UE's I got Friday, on the opposite end of the spectrum!


----------



## AsheshM

one more time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
 Anybody compare fiio ex1 and icons??? waiting to buy one of these...thanks.


----------



## j0p3Y

podster said:


> OK Eisen, my Mini's finally came in
> 
> 
> These are really phenomenal for $10.78 shipped! Running them on my M3


in the picture it looks like you put the right earpiece in your left ear. Does the earpiece differ that much from a ****?


----------



## Podster

j0p3y said:


> in the picture it looks like you put the right earpiece in your left ear. Does the earpiece differ that much from a ****?


 

 The point on the **** earpiece just hit my ear wrong and the KZ does not have that point. It is in the correct ear but the ZN1 is upside down if worn over ear
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What's really crazy is the HCK UE has that same point as the **** but it fits me


----------



## chavez

@Podster I didnt know you are and old chap . Nice pics.


----------



## Podster

chavez said:


> @Podster I didnt know you are and old chap . Nice pics.


 

 LOL, THX Chavy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be the big 60 come October but it's just a number except my knees tell me differently every morning after Racquetball night


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> The point on the **** earpiece just hit my ear wrong and the KZ does not have that point. It is in the correct ear but the ZN1 is upside down if worn over ear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did you get the ear guide/ear hook with ZN1mini, Pod? With that one ZN1mini is really comfortable. Without that the slight springy nature of cable doesn't hold it against ear in very good way.


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Did you get the ear guide/ear hook with ZN1mini, Pod? With that one ZN1mini is really comfortable. Without that the slight springy nature of cable doesn't hold it against ear in very good way.


 

 I did and it does


----------



## Bob A (SD)

clee290 said:


> ^I see those connector pins getting bent quite easily


 
  
 Apparently Bob at Trinity Audio disagrees as he has adopted the dual pin over the MMCX configuration for his top of the line soon-to-be-released Phanton Series IEMs.


----------



## Eddie C

bob a (sd) said:


> Apparently Bob at Trinity Audio disagrees as he has adopted the dual pin over the MMCX configuration for his top of the line soon-to-be-released Phanton Series IEMs.




After getting a pin stuck in a pair of tf10, I became a believer in mmcx. I would only consider two pin if they are recessed socket like UM ciem or the extruded socket of Ue ciem which offer more support than just the tiny pins


----------



## clee290

bob a (sd) said:


> Apparently Bob at Trinity Audio disagrees as he has adopted the dual pin over the MMCX configuration for his top of the line soon-to-be-released Phanton Series IEMs.


 

 It's not an argument of 2-pin vs MMCX.
  

  
 Notice the gap between the earpiece and the connector? To me, it's a bad design due to 1) moisture potentially getting in there and 2) having the pins potentially bend. 
  
 A recessed socket, as @Eddie C said, is much better, IMO. It's simply a much more secure connector.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Well darn.  Sennheiser has been using a two pin connection design in their Hd580/HD600/HD650 cables since 1993.   Mmmmm....
  
 And I'm confident Trinity's two pin design won't be faulty like those illustrated above.


----------



## clee290

bob a (sd) said:


> Well darn.  Sennheiser has been using a two pin connection design in their Hd580/HD600/HD650 cables since 1993.   Mmmmm....
> 
> And I'm confident Trinity's two pin design won't be faulty like those illustrated above.


 

 Yes.. and the Sennheiser headphones you mentioned have *RECESSED SOCKETS*.
  
 All I was saying was how the IEMs linked by @Skullophile were a bad design due to potential problems with the connector. You seem to think that I'm saying all 2-pin connectors are terrible.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

clee290 said:


> You seem to think that I'm saying all 2-pin connectors are terrible.


 
 Okay...gotcha


----------



## Skullophile

Whether all 2 pin connectors suck, maybe they do recessed sockets? I just pulled the trigger on those 5 hybrid driver MusicMaker S3's or I'd get in there and ask them


----------



## Skullophile

They sure look great but they don't show any graphs and when I translate the taobao reviews it turns to gibberish. So it might not be the smartest order. I only ordered the expensive MusicMaker S3 because the TK12 is so friggin good.


----------



## Skullophile

As the only one with both the HCK A2's and LZ A2 I took it apon myself to compare the two. At first the differences were small but having spent more time with LZ-A2 and HCK-A2 The differences became more obvious so I have more impressions to share. The two are much more distant cousins than I initially thought. Bad news for LZ owners.
The HCK TK12 trumps the LZ in a myriad of ways, soundstage, details, highs, instrument separation, placement and mids (just about everything). The HCK makes the LZ sound like a DIY in comparison. Like you're sitting in the front row with LZ compared to the 6th row. The LZ has an incredibly refreshing low end however. Not the most refined or controlled but fun and amazing for some tracks. The HCK's resolution scales up the higher bit rate the file you throw at it. And the soundstage goes out of head and is wider than it is tall and quite convincing.This is what my a - b tests subjectively revealed...


----------



## anticute

I've been spending some more time with the Tingo FL800, and holy cow, I'm enjoying these.
  
 Granted, I've never owned any super expensive IEMs, so my reference points might be a bit skewed, but still.
  
 For those who have it - try to listen to Of A Girl by Pearl Jam, and you'll see what I mean.
  
 Out of my Clip+/NX1 stack, after a bit of tip rolling, it sounds absolutely brilliant. Punchy deep bass with good attack, feels like they've built in a subwoofer in them, and it feels really effortless. The soundstage is ridiculous compared to all my other IEMs, the separation is brilliant, you can hear a LOT of details, and instrument placement is also brilliant.
  
 They were already really good straight out of my phone, but amping them just brought it to a different level IMO.


----------



## CoiL

anticute said:


> I've been spending some more time with the Tingo FL800, and holy cow, I'm enjoying these.
> 
> Granted, I've never owned any super expensive IEMs, so my reference points might be a bit skewed, but still.
> 
> ...


 

 I wonder if it has same drivers as this DIY "IE800" ? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Microphone-Spoken-Free/32373390065.html
  
 For me it was very mid-bass oriented IEM and despite having good soundstage, separation and imaging - I couldn`t tolerate that mid-bass boost.


----------



## anticute

coil said:


> I wonder if it has same drivers as this DIY "IE800" ? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Microphone-Spoken-Free/32373390065.html
> 
> For me it was very mid-bass oriented IEM and despite having good soundstage, separation and imaging - I couldn`t tolerate that mid-bass boost.


 

 Yeah, would be interesting to know.
  
 I haven't played around that much with EQ, but when I tried a little bit they seemed to respond pretty well to it. I'm going to use them for a while more before I start experimenting 
  
 Generally, I feel that the amount of bass is pretty good for my taste. If the song calls for it, there's plenty, but otherwise it takes a step back. It's not one of those IEMs that make everything sound like a trance remix..


----------



## amature101

anticute said:


> I've been spending some more time with the Tingo FL800, and holy cow, I'm enjoying these.
> 
> Granted, I've never owned any super expensive IEMs, so my reference points might be a bit skewed, but still.
> 
> ...


 
 to me is absolute ****, worse than xiaomi 2. Maybe i got the wrong version. Anyway it still pos, the fit is so uncomfortable and it the 1st to spoil among those earphone i bought in the same batch.....
 just to add on, it's nowhere near the orignal ie800


----------



## anticute

amature101 said:


> to me is absolute ****, worse than xiaomi 2. Maybe i got the wrong version. Anyway it still pos, the fit is so uncomfortable and it the 1st to spoil among those earphone i bought in the same batch.....
> just to add on, it's nowhere near the orignal ie800


 

 I haven't heard the original IE800, but for just over 2% of the price of the original, I'm not really expecting them to compete


----------



## CoiL

anticute said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it has same drivers as this DIY "IE800" ? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-High-Performance-DIY-IE800-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-With-Microphone-Spoken-Free/32373390065.html
> ...


 
 I don`t use EQ at all and for me that mid-bass was very annoying, like You said:


> one of those IEMs that make everything sound like a trance remix..


 
 I think Peter123 or somebody else reviewed them (exact same place/IEM where I bought) and rated them very good.
 Don`t get me wrong, they were good for price... except that mid-bass boost that made almost all progressive rock/alternative rock/djent sound like boom-boom-boom after short listening


----------



## Lifted Andreas

coil said:


> I don`t use EQ at all and for me that mid-bass was very annoying, like You said:
> I think Peter123 or somebody else reviewed them (exact same place/IEM where I bought) and rated them very good.
> Don`t get me wrong, they were good for price... except that mid-bass boost that made almost all progressive rock/alternative rock/djent sound like *boom-boom-boom* after short listening :basshead:




Remember mate, some people love that kinda thing.  

Personally it sounds like the perfect IEM for me hahaa


----------



## CoiL

Yes, of course there is subjective viewpoint (most part audio gear IS very subjective) but things go wrong when ppl do not point out those personal subjective preferences and just claim something to be very good (not pointing to anyone). If someone likes that kind of sound then OK but reality is - it sounds wrong and not as artist(s) meant song(s) to be heard, including live recordings.
  
 Sorry for OT and I won`t discuss this here further. Peace!


----------



## Lurk650

Which tingo did you get, one of the cheap sub $20 or the $100 one? Yeah I don't care for the DIY IE800 much either. Too much bass for my tastes


----------



## 1clearhead

Tingo FL800 are totally different from many of the DIY IE800's, which are either bloated and mid-bass selling at different prices. It's clarity is constantly transparent and is nowhere near as sounding as a bass lovers IEM. It makes for a totally great monitor set and its' layout is more on the bright side than anything one may think. I've tried many DIY IE800's Chinese branded IEM's and they are no where near the level and clarity the FL800 dishes out.
  
 Make sure if you're up to buying these, get the ones that are referred to as the Tingo FL800. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## amature101

1clearhead said:


> Tingo FL800 are totally different from many of the DIY IE800's, which are either bloated and mid-bass selling at different prices. It's clarity is constantly transparent and is nowhere near as sounding as a bass lovers IEM. It makes for a totally great monitor set and its' layout is more on the bright side than anything one may think. I've tried many DIY IE800's Chinese branded IEM's and they are no where near the level and clarity the FL800 dishes out.
> 
> Make sure if you're up to buying these, get the ones that are referred to as the Tingo FL800. That's just my 2 cents.


 
 that's the one im using.... totally crap, worse than xiaomi. It also spoil faster than xiao mi, i bought it for 30 plus....
 no where near the original ie800 also


----------



## amature101

btw any one use the diy 846 purly 5 ba driver?


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Tingo FL800 are totally different from many of the DIY IE800's, which are either bloated and mid-bass selling at different prices. It's clarity is constantly transparent and is nowhere near as sounding as a bass lovers IEM. It makes for a totally great monitor set and its' layout is more on the bright side than anything one may think. I've tried many DIY IE800's Chinese branded IEM's and they are no where near the level and clarity the FL800 dishes out.
> 
> Make sure if you're up to buying these, get the ones that are referred to as the Tingo FL800. That's just my 2 cents.


 

 I haven't tried the others, but your description of the FL800 is consistent with my experience of them. As I stated earlier - the bass is there if the music calls for it (and definitely not bloated even then), especially amped, but to my ears it's far from overpowering otherwise.


----------



## ozkan

lurk650 said:


> Which tingo did you get, one of the cheap sub $20 or the $100 one? Yeah I don't care for the DIY IE800 much either. Too much bass for my tastes




Have you tried Comply tips with DIY IE800? I use complies on my DIY IE800 and they aren't bass boosted anymore.


----------



## goodluck4u

hifichris said:


> *My review of that surprisingly capable cheapo AGPTek A06/RuizuX6 DAP is now online:*​
> *http://www.head-fi.org/products/agptek-a06/reviews/15183*​
> [rule]
> 
> ​




I have the one. Mine doesn't work some formats like ogg and aac through Bluetooth. I told the seller to conform the fact. The battery life of mine is from 40- 45 hours.


----------



## vegetaleb

What are the best Chinese QS IEM that come with an inline controller??


----------



## anticute

vegetaleb said:


> What are the best Chinese QS IEM that come with an inline controller??


 
 Always difficult to talk about "the best", since that depends on personal preference etc, but quite a lot of them can be ordered with inline mic/remote, at least the cheaper ones. A lot of KZ (of which HDS1 is my favorite so far, followed by ED9, although based on the opinions of the people who have received them, HDS3 sounds really promising), and apart from that, some recent favorites of mine have been Joyroom E107 and especially Tingo FL800, which all can be had with mic/remote. Other people will certainly have other favorites, and I recommend you to read the last ten pages or so to get an idea about what's popular right now.


----------



## vegetaleb

anticute said:


> Always difficult to talk about "the best", since that depends on personal preference etc, but quite a lot of them can be ordered with inline mic/remote, at least the cheaper ones. A lot of KZ (of which HDS1 is my favorite so far, followed by ED9, although based on the opinions of the people who have received them, HDS3 sounds really promising), and apart from that, some recent favorites of mine have been Joyroom E107 and especially Tingo FL800, which all can be had with mic/remote. Other people will certainly have other favorites, and I recommend you to read the last ten pages or so to get an idea about what's popular right now.


 
  
 I want something in the Hifiman quality, I have an old Re-272 set that I like but it's time to try something new with inline remote


----------



## amature101

any one tried the diy846 5 ba driver? not those 4ba + 1dd driver.


----------



## UNW209

Sometimes, headphone can have ridiculous problems. Recently I order this wooden headphone from TAOBAO and here is what it looks.

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.55.RbeF7I&id=525070083804&ns=1&abbucket=3&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 The package is very nice and the headphone is nicely built, at least at this price.

  

  

  


 When this beauty is plugged into my computer, I can only hear mono sound. After checking the cable and the socket carefully, I find no solution nor improvement. So I decide to open this headphone to see what happens.

  

 As you can see, only two cables are attached to the socket and these two cables are connected to both the left channel and the right channel. No a third cable is found. So it results in producing mono sound. This headphone is indeed beautiful, but it needs to be fixed before use. Think twice when you order this product.


----------



## CoiL

Is there any other site where to buy them in english?


----------



## EISENbricher

coil said:


> Is there any other site where to buy them in english?


 
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/525070083804.html
 This?


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for link but that offer is much pricier than link mentioned before.


----------



## vapman

Had my KZ ATE's for a few days now. Clean, clear, very relaxed and warm sound.

Most impressed by how well they amp - with some amping these can be basshead approved!! With the bass boost on my Arrow 5TX on max the sub bass is massive an powerful!

Nevermind these are $15, I plan to buy a second pair to put a fancy no-mic mmcx cable on for just listening 

For $15 they rock hard, no question. No amp needed for good sound but amp is needed for basshead level bass. Seriously, these are no joke amped. There are better budget iems for unamped bass thump, but these have VERY serious, clear, and controlled bass response when amped. Yes these are basshead but only if you have a amp.

I'd easily get a second set of these to keep in my bag or jacket or whatever but maybe I should explore the other KZ models 

They're my current go to for headphones with a mic.


----------



## CADCAM

vapman said:


> Had my KZ ATE's for a few days now. Clean, clear, very relaxed and warm sound.
> 
> Most impressed by how well they amp - with some amping these can be basshead approved!! With the bass boost on my Arrow 5TX on max the sub bass is massive an powerful!
> 
> ...


 
 Try the KZ ED3 Acme Youth version. On my system they produce some serious bass but have more treble than the ATE which I also own.


----------



## vapman

cadcam said:


> Try the KZ ED3 Acme Youth version. On my system they produce some serious bass but have more treble than the ATE which I also own.




I bought the KZ ATE while trying to help a friend pick some new sub $20 IEM after I didn't like the zircon much. He got the ED3. I only tried it unamped, but ill be excited to try it with the Arrow 5tx next time I see him 

The ATE has surprisingly laid back treble and a very warm signature. I thought the ATE was going to be more of a typical budget flat response but was pleasantly surprised. I enjoy the tone a lot an have been using it all day.


----------



## Grayson73

When are there going to be chinese headphones with planar magnetic drivers, so that we can buy them instead of Hifiman HE400S/HE400I, Oppo PM-3, Fostex, Audeze, etc?


----------



## Podster

grayson73 said:


> When are there going to be chinese headphones with planar magnetic drivers, so that we can buy them instead of Hifiman HE400S/HE400I, Oppo PM-3, Fostex, Audeze, etc?




I like where your going with this however bargain planars out of China sounds funny in sime ways the other side of me says someone/s are diabolically working on that right now


----------



## raybone0566

grayson73 said:


> When are there going to be chinese headphones with planar magnetic drivers, so that we can buy them instead of Hifiman HE400S/HE400I, Oppo PM-3, Fostex, Audeze, etc?


Mycroft 30 and 30S, planar phones. 990usd. Very good article on headfonia


----------



## robvagyok

anyone experienced with these hybrids?
 - Qtum QT300
 - Musa B3 (apparently Easy is selling these under the name Bosshifi B3)
 - Kaihua KH-700SL
 - Tingker TK200 (also Easy seems to rebrand these as their K200)
  
 I could not resist the temptation and bought the Musa and the Tingker but they will arrieve weel after chineese new year...


----------



## Podster

robvagyok said:


> anyone experienced with these hybrids?
> - Qtum QT300
> - Musa B3 (apparently Easy is selling these under the name Bosshifi B3)
> - [COLOR=B42224]Kaihua KH-700SL[/COLOR]
> ...




Those both liok nice robv Wonder how much those are in USD Need to see if they are on AliEx


----------



## robvagyok

podster said:


> Those both liok nice robv Wonder how much those are in USD Need to see if they are on AliEx


 
 I just have linked the aliexpress counterparts where available.
  
 if you want a rough calculation, then 1 USD = 6,5 RMB


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'd stay clear of that Qt300 or whatever it is. It looks a lot like, (and I'm NOT saying it is), the LETV All Metal. I have it and it's absolutely abysmal.
  
 I tried every tip type I own on it and nothing improves it. 200 hrs burn in did nothing. It sits in my Drawer. It's not bad enough to take the Framing hammer to, but it's close.
  
  
 Maybe I'll make an earphone Bouquet for Valentine's Day.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

robvagyok said:


> I just have linked the aliexpress counterparts where available.
> 
> if you want a rough calculation, then 1 USD = 6,5 RMB




THX Robv, just added the B3 to my AliEx cart. I have been eyeing these for a while and have always referred to them as the little brown jugs


----------



## Skullophile

Everything is made in China


----------



## vapman

Still really impressed by the KZ-ATE. It's the only KZ I know so far, and I'm surprised at how well it amps.
  
 It reminds me a lot of the portapro with nicer highs and way nicer bass. At first I thought you need bass EQ to make it really bassy but it responds really well to just getting a lot of power. I get awesome bass slam out of any amp I use although some bass on the EQ just makes it incredible.
  
 For $15? it's an easy choice. They are warm and relaxed but also balanced. that's how i think of the portapro, but these are better than the portapro in every respect.
  
 I'll be very interested to see if a cable upgrade makes a noticable improvement on these. my friend bought the ED9 so i am eager to see how other KZ's sound.


----------



## EISENbricher

vapman said:


> Still really impressed by the KZ-ATE. It's the only KZ I know so far, and I'm surprised at how well it amps.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of the portapro with nicer highs and way nicer bass. At first I thought you need bass EQ to make it really bassy but it responds really well to just getting a lot of power. I get awesome bass slam out of any amp I use although some bass on the EQ just makes it incredible.
> 
> ...



And... Good this is that they are not even $15. The price varies across sellers but minimum for ATE in the official KZ store I've seen was $8 and on average it hovers around $10.

Heck, every KZ hovers around $10 and comes under $10 time to time. 

I love ATE too. I liked it and I have both siver and translucent versions. 

Be sure to pay a visit to KZ thread.. ATE is just one of the earphone, KZ has a lot more to offer.


----------



## RedTwilight

eddyheadphone said:


> I am wondering if noble is from China


 
  
 Heir is from China. Noble I think is a UK company.


----------



## Hisoundfi

redtwilight said:


> Heir is from China. Noble I think is a UK company.


 
 Noble is from California (USA)


----------



## robvagyok

twinacstacks said:


> I'd stay clear of that Qt300 or whatever it is. It looks a lot like, (and I'm NOT saying it is), the LETV All Metal. I have it and it's absolutely abysmal.
> 
> I tried every tip type I own on it and nothing improves it. 200 hrs burn in did nothing. It sits in my Drawer. It's not bad enough to take the Framing hammer to, but it's close.
> 
> ...


 
 the LETV Full Metal is a single dynamic driver, while what I was posting is a hybrid.
 which means they just probably share the alloy housing? don't know.
 but the LETV is far more cheaper than this, which supports my idea


----------



## RedTwilight

hisoundfi said:


> Noble is from California (USA)




Whoops thanks for clearing that up. o


----------



## Skullophile

Noble is designed in California and mostly made in China and Heir is Canadian and made in China.
Makes me wonder if the Iems uncovered in this thread are just the tip of the iceberg... Must be..


----------



## robvagyok

skullophile said:


> Noble is designed in California and mostly made in China and Heir is Canadian and made in China.
> Makes me wonder if the Iems uncovered in this thread are just the tip of the iceberg... Must be..


 
 if you look at what's available in taobao, then yes, it's just the tip of the eisberg.


----------



## Grayson73

raybone0566 said:


> Mycroft 30 and 30S, planar phones. 990usd. Very good article on headfonia


 
 $990!  I was hoping for something cheaper than the aforementioned 
  
 Has anyone tried the Fostex T50RP MK3?  Cheapest Planar Magnetic headphones that I've found.


----------



## raybone0566

grayson73 said:


> $990!  I was hoping for something cheaper than the aforementioned
> 
> Has anyone tried the Fostex T50RP MK3?  Cheapest Planar Magnetic headphones that I've found.


Haven't heard mk.iii, have mk.ii but needs mods. I'm currently having them reworked, heavy mods, custom cable & paintjob.they say the mk.iii doesn't need mods.


----------



## Tob8i

robvagyok said:


> if you look at what's available in taobao, then yes, it's just the tip of the eisberg.


 
  
 But there is also a lot of crap and mediocre stuff. The challenge is to find the good ones.
  
 At the moment I have the feeling that there is a race for cheaper in-ears with many drivers. More drivers are no guarantee for better sound. The frequency dividers are very important and development and a good tuning in this area take a lot of time. So I am quite skeptical that this happens with all the cheap models right now. Maybe they just use some standard parts or copy it from major brands, but I find it hard to imagine that every model is designed and tuned for months.


----------



## Skullophile

robvagyok said:


> if you look at what's available in taobao, then yes, it's just the tip of the eisberg.


whats the best thing to type into search in Taobao? For especially hybrids. I type in hybrid earphone or moving iron earphone and get lots of results but not as many as I could be getting..


----------



## Skullophile

Oh and take a look at twins review of the HCK A2 / Music Maker Tk12... They're amazing. The review can be found on page 6 of the HCK A2 thread. Read the whole thread because my impressions change. Initially it sounded just like the LZ-a2 but over time it became a top tier iem.


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I haven't tried the others, but your description of the FL800 is consistent with my experience of them. As I stated earlier - the bass is there if the music calls for it (and definitely not bloated even then), especially amped, but to my ears it's far from overpowering otherwise.


 
 Than, you're hearing what I'm hearing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


anticute said:


> Always difficult to talk about "the best", since that depends on personal preference etc, but quite a lot of them can be ordered with inline mic/remote, at least the cheaper ones. A lot of KZ (of which HDS1 is my favorite so far, followed by ED9, although based on the opinions of the people who have received them, HDS3 sounds really promising), and apart from that, *some recent favorites of mine have been Joyroom E107 and especially Tingo FL800*, which all can be had with mic/remote. Other people will certainly have other favorites, and I recommend you to read the last ten pages or so to get an idea about what's popular right now.


 
  
 Every now and then, I go back to hearing these two IEM's as well. It can get very addictive!


----------



## Lurk650

Damn you guys, wallet is $118 lighter. On that note, I may be returning the AKG K240 to Amazon. I like them but the lack of sub bass just really thins out the whole sound stage. My M50's will have to do for a full size. That will recoup some money. Plus I told my gf I wouldn't buy anymore gear this year after the AKG. A2 for AKG is a trade right?


----------



## EISENbricher

lurk650 said:


> Damn you guys, wallet is $118 lighter. On that note, I may be returning the AKG K240 to Amazon. I like them but the lack of sub bass just really thins out the whole sound stage. My M50's will have to do for a full size. That will recoup some money. Plus I told my gf I wouldn't buy anymore gear this year after the AKG. A2 for AKG is a trade right?


 
Gf/wife and head-fi just don't go well together xD
I remember someone in past had started wife tips thread on Head fi.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Damn you guys, wallet is $118 lighter. On that note, I may be returning the AKG K240 to Amazon. I like them but the lack of sub bass just really thins out the whole sound stage. My M50's will have to do for a full size. That will recoup some money. Plus I told my gf I wouldn't buy anymore gear this year after the AKG. A2 for AKG is a trade right?




LOL, never make promises you can't keep if you can stay on these boards for another year and not buy anything for 12 more months I'll buy you a new pair of KZ's


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> LOL, never make promises you can't keep if you can stay on these boards for another year and not buy anything for 12 more months I'll buy you a new pair of KZ's


 





 If He can do that I will GIVE him ten Pairs from my Drawer.
  
 safe bet.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

HCK A2 all the way baby! I've got the Music Maker S3 on the way. I'll let you know how that goes. They're the 5 driver hybrid from Music Maker.


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> LOL, never make promises you can't keep if you can stay on these boards for another year and not buy anything for 12 more months I'll buy you a new pair of KZ's




Deal. Screenshotted. Lololol


----------



## RedTwilight

skullophile said:


> whats the best thing to type into search in Taobao? For especially hybrids. I type in hybrid earphone or moving iron earphone and get lots of results but not as many as I could be getting..


 
  
 Probably better to search in Chinese:
  
 Hybrid: 圈铁
 BA: 动铁
 DD: 动圈
  
 Other Chinese speakers please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Eric95M

I went from 0 to A3 on Aliexpress from this forum .
 Have some great sounding gear now though.


----------



## Skullophile

Thanks Redtwilight, with this i get more results than typing "hybrid earphone" into MisterTao. Lots more interesting Iems this way. Woo


----------



## RedTwilight

skullophile said:


> Thanks Redtwilight, with this i get more results than typing "hybrid earphone" into MisterTao. Lots more interesting Iems this way. Woo


----------



## earfonia

I just posted Brainwavz Omega review, in comparison with Xiaomi Piston, Rock Zircon, KZ ATE, KZ ED9, etc.
  
*Brainwavz Omega Review*
  
 With some measurement as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Enjoy!


----------



## slowpickr

earfonia said:


> I just posted Brainwavz Omega review, in comparison with Xiaomi Piston, Rock Zircon, KZ ATE, KZ ED9, etc.
> 
> *Brainwavz Omega Review*
> 
> ...




Wow, lot of effort for a budget IEM. Great job! I still like my Zircons quite a lot also. Omega sounds like another great offering.


----------



## Fulvio

Hi all! My sister's birthday is approaching. Recently she told me she wanted a couple of headphones.
 She listens to music with her moto g 2014 (some mp3 and spotify). I thought of the the takstar hi2050. 
 Does this combo need an amplifier? If so, would the xduoo xq-10 be sufficient or I should go at least for the NX1? I also believe, as she uses crappy IEMs all the time, that she will end up not using the amplifier at all as it's just another bothersome piece of equiment to bring along.
  
 I would also like to buy the hi2050 for a friend of mine. he would use them with a laptop and an iphone. I have a much more limite budget in this case (and lower expectations) so I would like to know whether sound quality would be decent enough or I really,really, really should buy an amplifier to make it worth it.
 Thanks you all!


----------



## vapman

The carot Titta tips fit perfect and sound amazing on the KZ ATE. I wish I could get extras of these somehow? I wonder how spiral dots hold up. Comply t500 great too of course.


----------



## JacKallen

Can anyone recommend some good in ear headphones from Aliexpress with active noise cancellation?


----------



## Lurk650

fulvio said:


> Hi all! My sister's birthday is approaching. Recently she told me she wanted a couple of headphones.
> She listens to music with her moto g 2014 (some mp3 and spotify). I thought of the the takstar hi2050.
> Does this combo need an amplifier? If so, would the xduoo xq-10 be sufficient or I should go at least for the NX1? I also believe, as she uses crappy IEMs all the time, that she will end up not using the amplifier at all as it's just another bothersome piece of equiment to bring along.
> 
> ...


 
 You are aware that the 2050's are Open Back right? Pro80 might be better since closed back but they are more expensive ($72 on AE)
  
 What about getting her a nice pair of IEMs since she usually uses crappy ones, of course, Bette & Icons come to mind as $50 and under and great sounding (tip rolling may be necessary though)


----------



## wastan

fulvio said:


> Hi all! My sister's birthday is approaching. Recently she told me she wanted a couple of headphones.
> She listens to music with her moto g 2014 (some mp3 and spotify). I thought of the the takstar hi2050.
> 
> Does this combo need an amplifier? If so, would the xduoo xq-10 be sufficient or I should go at least for the NX1? I also believe, as she uses crappy IEMs all the time, that she will end up not using the amplifier at all as it's just another bothersome piece of equiment to bring along.
> ...




It sounds like your sister would probably get more use out of something simple like the Joyroom e107. Big and clean sound from a very small driver. Since its a gift, the nice packaging will also be a plus. You could also get her some VE Monks-they're the only earbuds that I've ever really liked.


----------



## Fulvio

lurk650 said:


> You are aware that the 2050's are Open Back right? Pro80 might be better since closed back but they are more expensive ($72 on AE)
> 
> What about getting her a nice pair of IEMs since she usually uses crappy ones, of course, Bette & Icons come to mind as $50 and under and great sounding (tip rolling may be necessary though)







wastan said:


> It sounds like your sister would probably get more use out of something simple like the Joyroom e107. Big and clean sound from a very small driver. Since its a gift, the nice packaging will also be a plus. You could also get her some VE Monks-they're the only earbuds that I've ever really liked.



I made my homework  she already has a pair of brainwavz delta, which is in the sweet point between good build quality, decent sound and portability (she stuff her iem in her pocket and being a girl her pockets are pretty small, large cables are a no go). Both for her and my friend the headphones would be mostly used in the house. Also, the pro 80 are a bit out of my budget, but I took them into consideration!


----------



## ozkan

fulvio said:


> Hi all! My sister's birthday is approaching. Recently she told me she wanted a couple of headphones.
> She listens to music with her moto g 2014 (some mp3 and spotify). I thought of the the takstar hi2050.
> 
> Does this combo need an amplifier? If so, would the xduoo xq-10 be sufficient or I should go at least for the NX1? I also believe, as she uses crappy IEMs all the time, that she will end up not using the amplifier at all as it's just another bothersome piece of equiment to bring along.
> ...




May I suggest Koss Portapro or Edifier H650?

http://www.amazon.com/Edifier-H650-On-Ear-Headphones-Lightweight/dp/B013ILR8ZC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Fulvio

ozkan said:


> Maybe I suggest Koss Portapro?


 

They might be good (better than the takstar or more or less in the same league?) But to me they are really ugly! 
I'll go read a couple reviews though, I could find them on Amazon.it for 35€, less than the takstar on Ali. By the way takstar increased the price of the hi2050 by 10$ last month


----------



## ozkan

fulvio said:


> They might be good (better than the takstar or more or less in the same league?) But to me they are really ugly!
> I'll go read a couple reviews though, I could find them on Amazon.it for 35€, less than the takstar on Ali. By the way takstar increased the price of the hi2050 by 10$ last month




I don't find them ugly. On the contrary Portapro is one of the best headphones for me. :rolleyes: No, they aren't in the same league with Takstar HI2050 but they can be very decent for your friend.


----------



## Tob8i

Easy UE (3 BA) and Easy UE 3 (3 BA and 1 DD) arrived yesterday.
  
 
  
  
 For everyone who does not know them:
 Easy UE: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32574122812.html
 Easy UE 3: http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-3-Version-Custom-Made-Armature-and-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid/519064_32601599310.html
  
 Yes, they do look as amazing as on the photos in reality. There are some minor flaws, e.g. they do not have a real nozzle to hold the tips firmly, but the build quality for this price range is really good. The UE 3 is even a bit smaller than the UE, although it has an additional dynamic driver inside.
  
 The first look inside the shell reveals that I was quite right with my post on Thursday: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/22440#post_12333518 It is even worse. They do not use any crossovers. All drivers are directly connected to the MMCX socket.
  
 The sound signature of the Easy UE is relatively neutral and quite bright. Comparable to the UE 700 or early versions of the Apple dual driver. The UE 3 sounds darker. On the one hand it seems to be due to the bass boost from the dynamic driver and on the other hand the peak in the hights seems to be missing that makes the UE so bright.
  
 For the asked price they are both good, especially the efford to produce them an the build quality. I like the UE a bit more than the UE 3. When you only have in-ears in the 10$ or 50$ price range it could be a nice upgrade, but do not expect that they are flagship killers.


----------



## Fulvio

ozkan said:


> I don't find them ugly. On the contrary Portapro is one of the best headphones for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I see. From what both my sister and my friend told me, they would use the headphones mostly at home. My sister has a pair of cheap philips headphones I gave her, she uses them every day at home, but they have awful sound quality and I feel sorry for her. My friend had some headphones in the past, but he used to break them because he didn't take proper care of them going outside, and for this reason he is willing to keep them for in house use only.
 I'll also admit that I'm most probably going to buy three pairs of the hi2050, one more for me, as they are quite intriguing. I wear glasses and many people said that they are confortable enough even for glasses people 
 I'll check portapro and the h650 anyway. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Giorgiomatic

lurk650 said:


> You are aware that the 2050's are Open Back right? Pro80 might be better since closed back but they are more expensive ($72 on AE)
> 
> What about getting her a nice pair of IEMs since she usually uses crappy ones, of course, Bette & Icons come to mind as $50 and under and great sounding (tip rolling may be necessary though)


 
 Pro80 is a good purchase, more expensive but very good quality


----------



## FUYU

tob8i said:


> Easy UE (3 BA) and Easy UE 3 (3 BA and 1 DD) arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also got the UE3. One thing I noticed was tip-selection. Like you mentioned, I really had trouble finding the right tips.
 I feel that the UEs got some cohesion problems, due to only using a 2way config and no crossover. The basiclly tucked the 3BAs in one acustic tube with one 2600ohm filter close to the nozzle + the dynamic in another tube. Besides the Knowles 30265, can you spot the modelnumber of the other driver? Maybe I'll open them up and retune them, for measurement.


----------



## Fulvio

giorgiomatic said:


> Pro80 is a good purchase, more expensive but very good quality


 
 You are certainly right, but they are a little less comfortable (at least that's what I understood from the reviews) and may require a little more power, while both my friend and my sister would plug them directly in their smartphone.
 Also, both headphone's price has gone up quite a lot in the last few months, another reason to go for the cheapest hi2050


----------



## j0p3Y

giorgiomatic said:


> Pro80 is a good purchase, more expensive but very good quality


+1 for the Pro 80


----------



## Eddie C

Thanks for the input on the Easy UE's Tob8i and FUYU, I was looking forward to getting a pair because they look amazing and twin's review on them seemed good. No crossover and cohesion problem is making me think twice about them


----------



## wes1099

Could anyone here compare the ATH-IM50 with the Havi B3 Pro 1 or VSonic VSD3S?


----------



## deafdoorknob

grayson73 said:


> When are there going to be chinese headphones with planar magnetic drivers, so that we can buy them instead of Hifiman HE400S/HE400I, Oppo PM-3, Fostex, Audeze, etc?




Technically, Hifiman IS a Chinese company, Dr Bian is a Chinese national and they moved their HQ to Tianjin, China in 2011. Same goes for Oppo, whose parent company is BBK, a Chinese electronics manufacturer.


----------



## raybone0566

wes1099 said:


> Could anyone here compare the ATH-IM50 with the Havi B3 Pro 1 or VSonic VSD3S?


The havi does everything better except bass slam, that goes to im50. I have the non s version of the vsonic. Clarity goes to vsd3. Im50 seems to have a bit of veil to the overall sound sig. Im50 has large nozzles that are quite uncomfortable for long listening sessions. I'd pick them b3, vsd3s, im50


----------



## wes1099

raybone0566 said:


> The havi does everything better except bass slam, that goes to im50. I have the non s version of the vsonic. Clarity goes to vsd3. Im50 seems to have a bit of veil to the overall sound sig. Im50 has large nozzles that are quite uncomfortable for long listening sessions. I'd pick them b3, vsd3s, im50


 
 Ok, thanks. I currently have the ATH-IM50 and I am looking to get either the B3 or the VSD3S.


----------



## raybone0566

wes1099 said:


> Ok, thanks. I currently have the ATH-IM50 and I am looking to get either the B3 or the VSD3S.


B3 requires a good bit of juice to really shine. Excellent imaging & expansive soundstage. I'd suggest looking at vds5 if your leaning towards vsonic. A bit more expensive but a great all arounder


----------



## buke9

I got a pair of Havi B3 Pro 1's on Massdrop and they were defective. I did like the clarity and sound stage of them but the bass just flapped hence the defect. It took over two months to resolve the problem(return of the payment after they said they had another pair to send me). Even after that I would like to have a good pair. I also would like to know what you all would suggest as a upgrade to **** UE's? I'm digging finding some hidden gems at cheap.


----------



## Grayson73

raybone0566 said:


> Haven't heard mk.iii, have mk.ii but needs mods. I'm currently having them reworked, heavy mods, custom cable & paintjob.they say the mk.iii doesn't need mods.


 
  
 Thanks.  I'm interested in trying planar magnetics so I ordered a used Fostex T50RP MK3.  We'll see if I like them more than the Fidelio X2.


----------



## raybone0566

grayson73 said:


> Thanks.  I'm interested in trying planar magnetics so I ordered a used Fostex T50RP MK3.  We'll see if I like them more than the Fidelio X2.


Hopefully you'll get better results with the mk.iii. The mk.ii really needs mods. Just to make it sound decent. I'm having mine custom modded currently. Check out Peterek's thread. He has some awesome custom done Fostex on there. Really nice stuff. Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

My favorite Brainwavz to date:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-xfit-xf-200-in-ear-sport-earbuds-noise-isolating-earphones-stereo-headphones-remote-microphone-for-apple-iphone-android-phones-black/reviews/15247
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## BurntToast12

raybone0566 said:


> B3 requires a good bit of juice to really shine. Excellent imaging & expansive soundstage. I'd suggest looking at vds5 if your leaning towards vsonic. A bit more expensive but a great all arounder




The vsd5 has a QC problem though, with some users reporting errors within weeks. (According to the thread, atleast.)


----------



## 1clearhead

OK guys! SENDIY (a Chinese headphone company, of course) just kicked-out its' latest IEM made out of wood a few months ago, and all I can say is... "Flawless"! These things are just amazing! .....package and all! It even comes with a 12 track test CD with classical, vocal music, etc... These toppled everything I have so far, only to sound equivelant to my K3003. And with the balanced tips it sounds as good as some of the best monitors I've ever heard. With the comply tips, they remind me so much of the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEM's! Yes, personally I think they are that good! .....so far burned-in over 60 hours. As of right now, they are my personal best!
  
 Check out the EQ sound graph below......
  
*Sendiy M2*
  

  
 Here is the taobao website......
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.xlCQmC&id=39166421008&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
https://sendiyheadphone.world.taobao.com/ugo.htm
  
 For the moment, I can't seem to find them anywhere else besides the taobao website.
  
 If they come out on any other sites, I will send the link.


----------



## BurntToast12

1clearhead said:


> OK guys! SENDIY (a Chinese headphone company, of course) just kicked-out its' latest IEM made out of wood a few months ago, and all I can say is... "Flawless"! These things are just amazing! .....package and all! It even comes with a 12 track test CD with classical, vocal music, etc... These toppled everything I have so far, only to sound equivelant to my K3003. And with the balanced tips it sounds as good as some of the best monitors I've ever heard. With the comply tips, they remind me so much of the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEM's! Yes, personally I think they are that good! .....so far burned-in over 60 hours. As of right now, they are my personal best!
> 
> Check out the EQ sound graph below......
> 
> ...




Sounds like the **** k3003 for less + better looking and better packaging? There goes my wallet.

Oh wait it's taobao only. My wallet is back.


----------



## ozkan

burnttoast12 said:


> Sounds like the **** k3003 for less + better looking and better packaging? There goes my wallet.
> 
> Oh wait it's taobao only. My wallet is back.




You can buy from aliexpress.

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32471409811.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> OK guys! SENDIY (a Chinese headphone company, of course) just kicked-out its' latest IEM made out of wood a few months ago, and all I can say is... "Flawless"! These things are just amazing! .....package and all! It even comes with a 12 track test CD with classical, vocal music, etc... These toppled everything I have so far, only to sound equivelant to my K3003. And with the balanced tips it sounds as good as some of the best monitors I've ever heard. With the comply tips, they remind me so much of the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEM's! Yes, personally I think they are that good! .....so far burned-in over 60 hours. As of right now, they are my personal best!


 
 Damn you..
  
 So okay, as you know, I am enjoying the hell out of the FL800 right now. Actually to the point where I honestly started thinking "man, I really don't feel the need to order any new ones in a while". So, the natural question (and lucky me, you have both) is: could you please do a comparison to the FL800?


----------



## 1clearhead

ozkan said:


> You can buy from aliexpress.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32471409811.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


 
  
 D**m....I can't open that Aliexpress link here in China. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
 Quote:


anticute said:


> Damn you..
> 
> So okay, as you know, I am enjoying the hell out of the FL800 right now. Actually to the point where I honestly started thinking "man, I really don't feel the need to order any new ones in a while". So, the natural question (and lucky me, you have both) is: could you please do a comparison to the FL800?


 
  
 Sure.....
  
 With the M2 using the "black balanced tips" they actually sound very, VERY similar to the FL800 .....only for the M2 sounding a bit smoother and warmer. The Sendiy M2 company really does a great job on tuning their tips.....
  
 Silver: Rich and full
 Black: Balanced for monitoring purposes


----------



## anticute

So it wouldn't be a huge upgrade? How is the soundstage? Comfort and isolation?


----------



## ozkan

Is Tingo FL800 better than DIY IE800?


----------



## anticute

ozkan said:


> Is Tingo FL800 better than DIY IE800?


 
 I don't know if anyone has both, but I like the Tingo a whole lot, and @1clearhead seems to agree with me. @CoiL had tried some other DIY model that he didn't like. but his description of it didn't match what I hear from the FL800..


----------



## FUYU

1clearhead said:


> OK guys! SENDIY (a Chinese headphone company, of course) just kicked-out its' latest IEM made out of wood a few months ago, and all I can say is... "Flawless"! These things are just amazing! .....package and all! It even comes with a 12 track test CD with classical, vocal music, etc... These toppled everything I have so far, only to sound equivelant to my K3003. And with the balanced tips it sounds as good as some of the best monitors I've ever heard. With the comply tips, they remind me so much of the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEM's! Yes, personally I think they are that good! .....so far burned-in over 60 hours. As of right now, they are my personal best!
> 
> Check out the EQ sound graph below......
> 
> ...


 
 Not gonna lie, but that looks funny as hell. That's a next level leap.


----------



## BurntToast12

1clearhead said:


> With the M2 using the "black balanced tips" they actually sound very, VERY similar with to the FL800 .....only for the M2 sounding a bit smoother and warmer. The Sendiy M2 company really does a great job on tuning their tips.....
> 
> Silver: Rich and full
> Black: Balanced for monitoring purposes




Wait, are the nozzles stuck to the tips?


----------



## Tob8i

fuyu said:


> I also got the UE3. One thing I noticed was tip-selection. Like you mentioned, I really had trouble finding the right tips.
> I feel that the UEs got some cohesion problems, due to only using a 2way config and no crossover. The basiclly tucked the 3BAs in one acustic tube with one 2600ohm filter close to the nozzle + the dynamic in another tube. Besides the Knowles 30265, can you spot the modelnumber of the other driver? Maybe I'll open them up and retune them, for measurement.


 
  
 I would expect that they use the same drivers as in the UE model. So the other driver would be the 29689.


----------



## Waqar

1clearhead said:


> OK guys! SENDIY (a Chinese headphone company, of course) just kicked-out its' latest IEM made out of wood a few months ago, and all I can say is... "Flawless"! These things are just amazing! .....package and all! It even comes with a 12 track test CD with classical, vocal music, etc... These toppled everything I have so far, only to sound equivelant to my K3003. And with the balanced tips it sounds as good as some of the best monitors I've ever heard. With the comply tips, they remind me so much of the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEM's! Yes, personally I think they are that good! .....so far burned-in over 60 hours. As of right now, they are my personal best!
> 
> Check out the EQ sound graph below......
> 
> ...




Is that a dual coil driver, something like the Rha t20?


----------



## Tob8i

eddie c said:


> Thanks for the input on the Easy UE's Tob8i and FUYU, I was looking forward to getting a pair because they look amazing and twin's review on them seemed good. No crossover and cohesion problem is making me think twice about them


 
  
 They are really not bad for the price range, but I am no person to hype a products. I already expected the lack of a crossover or the use of a generic one. They are releasing new products so quickly, there is simply no time to have a long development. At the moment I am really happy with the Pai Audio MR3. Of course more expensive and not as pretty as the UE, but the performance is above the asked price.


----------



## FUYU

tob8i said:


> I would expect that they use the same drivers as in the UE model. So the other driver would be the 29689.


 

 Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> So it wouldn't be a huge upgrade? How is the soundstage? Comfort and isolation?


 
  
 Soundstage, comfort and isolation are really great, which I'm very impressed! But, not taking anything away from my other favorite FL800's, when you slap on the M2 's some comply on the "Silver tips", they just out due everything I have on soundstage, alone! 
  


fuyu said:


> Not gonna lie, but that looks funny as hell. That's a next level leap.


 
  
 The sub-bass on these are incredible! They beat my K3003! .....No doubt about that!
  


burnttoast12 said:


> Wait, are the nozzles stuck to the tips?


 
  
 No, you could change them to any silicone or comply/foam tips.
  


waqar said:


> Is that a dual coil driver, something like the Rha t20?


 
  
 Don't know. All I know is that these drivers are no joke! I noticed when I unscrew the tips there's a tiny like tube (or stem) inside going towards the driver, which resonates that perfect midrange and treble I'm hearing, that's for sure! ......Of course, not to be confused with a BA armature.


----------



## 1clearhead

Okay, I just went head-to-head with my colleagues original Sennheiser IE800 using the "Silver tunable tips".
  
 I think the Sendiy M2's sound very scary similar for such a BIG price difference! The M2's are more efficient by a couple of db's! But, my Chinese colleague, in the other hand, thinks the M2's are little better in soundstage and details!
  
 Tomorrow, we are going to try other tips and see which one really performs best........to be continued!
  
  
 Now, with the "Black tunable tips", they are a fair game against the FL800's with the M2's being slightly warmer. Though, I still love both the FL800 and the M2's!
  
  
  
 .......Hard to believe, who would have known!


----------



## TwinACStacks

eddie c said:


> Thanks for the input on the Easy UE's Tob8i and FUYU, I was looking forward to getting a pair because they look amazing and twin's review on them seemed good. No crossover and cohesion problem is making me think twice about them


 





 My review is for the ORIGINAL UE Custom with 1 DD + 1 BA. I bought these on recommendation OVER the 3BA model from Easy himself. No need for a crossover in this Single Unit Driver arrangement as they reproduce 2 entirely different frequency ranges. Easy Knows his stuff.
  
 Yes the DD+BA is VERY good I have ZERO problems with the sound quality at all, plenty of Cohesiveness. Very sharp, Very precise And thoroughly enjoyable extended listening.
  
 BTW: IF you guys were all smart (Just my opinion here), you would save your pennies on a couple of these cheaper phones and get the slightly more spendy HCK A2 (Musicmaker TK12).  IMHO.
  
 It's only *Superb*, but maybe voiced with a tad less treble than some like, (it rolls off just short of annoying), For me it's PERFECT. Both of Us that reviewed them have different sound preferences but still rated it as 5 Star. As soon as a couple more get their reviews done: Hint-Hint Skullman, they most likely will retain that 5 Star I'm betting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk12/reviews


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Okay, I just went head-to-head with my colleagues original Sennheiser IE800 using the "Silver tunable tips".
> 
> I think the Sendiy M2's sound very scary similar for such a BIG price difference! The M2's are more efficient by a couple of db's! But, my Chinese colleague, in the other hand, thinks the M2's are little better in soundstage and details!
> 
> ...


 
 I was going to bite the bullet and order them, but for some reason I wasn't able to via the aliexpress link.. Sent a message to easy, let's see if they can help me out..
  
 When you're at it, could you please tell me how the FL800 stack up against the original IE800?


----------



## Sylean

twinacstacks said:


> My review is for the ORIGINAL UE Custom with 1 DD + 1 BA. I bought these on recommendation OVER the 3BA model from Easy himself. No need for a crossover in this Single Unit Driver arrangement as they reproduce 2 entirely different frequency ranges. Easy Knows his stuff.
> 
> Yes the DD+BA is VERY good I have ZERO problems with the sound quality at all, plenty of Cohesiveness. Very sharp, Very precise And thoroughly enjoyable extended listening.
> 
> ...




So in your opinion one should get the HCKA2 over the ORIGINAL UE CUSTOM ?

Both your reviews make me want to buy them... -.-


----------



## TwinACStacks

sylean said:


> So in your opinion one should get the HCKA2 over the ORIGINAL UE CUSTOM ?
> 
> Both your reviews make me want to buy them... -.-


 






 Absolutely. It is simply out of the UE Customs league, (not that the UE Custom isn't formidable in it's own right), But the HCK is almost 3x the cost as well. The only Universal IEM that I've heard personally that comes close performance-wise are the DQSM which have way too much treble for my Preference, or the OnePlus ICON which are very smooth and darker. It's also not a Hybrid, just a single DD. I've heard from some who own the LZ A2 (no longer made), that they prefer the HCK A2.  It's really a matter of sound preference.
  
 The UE Custom is a VERY nice phone. You wouldn't go wrong with ANY of the 'phones I just mentioned. I listen to all of them. They are the 4 In my current rotation when I travel.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

But why the original instead of the new ones?? A couple of impressions are liking the new UE 3 quite a bit. I know Easy said the original 1 +1 recommended over the original 2 + 1 driver model. I'm assuming the new ones have improved and there is now even the 3BA and 1 DD which is still $100. I would think the latest 4 driver UE 3 and the HCKA2 are choices more in the same tier than the old cheaper original.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> But why the original instead of the new ones?? A couple of impressions are liking the new UE 3 quite a bit. I know Easy said the original 1 +1 recommended over the original 2 + 1 driver model. I'm assuming the new ones have improved and there is now even the 3BA and 1 DD which is still $100. I would think the latest 4 driver UE 3 and the HCKA2 are choices more in the same tier than the old cheaper original.


 





 Jant,  I have no Idea other than the fact that the UE3 wasn't available when I got the Original, and Easy seemed to prefer the DD+BA to the 3 BA model, and thought I would as well.
  
 I can't offer a comparison as I don't have the UE3. I assume (bad word) they should be quite Close. You know that Mr.Z (Musicmaker) is supposed to be some kind of a tech/audio genius?
  
 BTW: I just messaged Easy to see if he would carry the Musicmaker Brand.
  
 I don't build the subways, I just ride 'Em....
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

Brainwavz HM2:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm2/reviews/15249


----------



## jant71

I know that you had those  I meant Sylean choosing between those particular two and not things more on par with each other regarding price and performance.
  
 Though, it was based on your reviews of the two so maybe you should score sound so others can see phone X gets 7.5 and phone Y gets a 9.0c. etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


twinacstacks said:


> Jant,  I have no Idea other than the fact that the UE3 wasn't available when I got the Original, and Easy seemed to prefer the DD+BA to the 3 BA model, and thought I would as well.
> 
> I can't offer a comparison as I don't have the UE3. I assume (bad word) they should be quite Close. You know that Mr.Z (Musicmaker) is supposed to be some kind of a tech/audio genius?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylean

twinacstacks said:


> Absolutely. It is simply out of the UE Customs league, (not that the UE Custom isn't formidable in it's own right), But the HCK is almost 3x the cost as well. The only Universal IEM that I've heard personally that comes close performance-wise are the DQSM which have way too much treble for my Preference, or the OnePlus ICON which are very smooth and darker. It's also not a Hybrid, just a single DD. I've heard from some who own the LZ A2 (no longer made), that they prefer the HCK A2.  It's really a matter of sound preference.
> 
> The UE Custom is a VERY nice phone. You wouldn't go wrong with ANY of the 'phones I just mentioned. I listen to all of them. They are the 4 In my current rotation when I travel.
> 
> TWIN




Thanks 
Did not see the price difference


----------



## TwinACStacks

sylean said:


> Thanks
> Did not see the price difference




 As you get more into this hobby your perspectives change. When I first started > $50 was just a ridiculous price to pay for a set of earphones. Years later its more like > $1500

Inflation?

 Twin


----------



## Sylean

twinacstacks said:


> As you get more into this hobby your perspectives change. When I first started > $50 was just a ridiculous price to pay for a set of earphones. Years later its more like > $1500
> 
> Inflation?
> 
> Twin




Lol yes. I just bought a set of MDR1A and will soon buy a cowon plenue D. I can more likely justify a 36$ buy than a 100$ one to Ms Sylean


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Brainwavz Omega. Not my favorite micro dd, but a nice earphone none-the-less.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the Brainwavz Omega. Not my favorite micro dd, but a nice earphone none-the-less.


 

 Did you see that Radius has a micro driver coming out??? The HZD11. Just thought you should know


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I was going to bite the bullet and order them, but for some reason I wasn't able to via the aliexpress link.. Sent a message to easy, let's see if they can help me out..
> 
> When you're at it, *could you please tell me how the FL800 stack up against the original IE800?*


 
  
 I did compare them today, by the way.....
  
 The originals are more laid-back and ambient with a natural life-like sound to them with deep sub-bass, while the FL800 has great details and transparency while a little brighter with nice low sub-bass when called for. Overall, the originals has a more natural-like balance to them, while the FL800 has a flatter and raw-like sound signature that works best for monitoring purposes. Finally, even though they both have different sound signatures, they sound great! .....especially when amped!


----------



## TwinACStacks

sylean said:


> Lol yes. I just bought a set of MDR1A and will soon buy a cowon plenue D. I can more likely justify a 36$ buy than a 100$ one to Ms Sylean




 Just as long as you don't let Ms. Sylean talk to Ms. TWIN...

 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Did you see that Radius has a micro driver coming out??? The HZD11. Just thought you should know




They look like those older MEE models with ceramic housings. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> I know that you had those  I meant Sylean choosing between those particular two and not things more on par with each other regarding price and performance.
> 
> Though, it was based on your reviews of the two so maybe you should score sound so others can see phone X gets 7.5 and phone Y gets a 9.0c. etc.




If you read the actual reviews on the Equipment reviews they are rated up to 5 stars and include a price paid info.

 TWIN


----------



## vegetaleb

Someone tried the Remax RM-S1?


----------



## ozkan

Does anyone know whether Easy UE3 has any crossover inside or not?


----------



## FUYU

ozkan said:


> Does anyone know whether Easy UE3 has any crossover inside or not?


 

 The 3+1? No, I don't see any.


----------



## Waqar

Guys, what good sounding earbuds do you recomend that have a great bang for the buck. What are youre favorites? I have my eyes on the **** ue. What else should i look closer at?


----------



## Sylean

twinacstacks said:


> Just as long as you don't let Ms. Sylean talk to Ms. TWIN...
> 
> TWIN



The trick is : Have her buy expansive things she desires then say "now it's my turn" 

More seriously, Im fond of the MDR1A because of its very strong and precise lows that it you right in the chest, would I get that with the UE ?

Otherwise Im being recommended Joyroom E107. What is your opinion about them ?


----------



## FUYU

vegetaleb said:


>


 
  
 Quad-Core drive unit? That is one cheap CPU. Hope the shock is just metaphorical.


----------



## buke9

waqar said:


> Guys, what good sounding earbuds do you recomend that have a great bang for the buck. What are youre favorites? I have my eyes on the **** ue. What else should i look closer at?


 
 **** UE are pretty good . Just give a little time to get the right tips for them.I tried all of them and went for the double flanged to get the right fit for me.


----------



## ozkan

waqar said:


> Guys, what good sounding earbuds do you recomend that have a great bang for the buck. What are youre favorites? I have my eyes on the **** ue. What else should i look closer at?






buke9 said:


> **** UE are pretty good . Just give a little time to get the right tips for them.I tried all of them and went for the double flanged to get the right fit for me.




+1 for **** UE. If you like bright IEMs, DIY IE800 is also very good. They are both great bang for the buck!


----------



## Podster

waqar said:


> Guys, what good sounding earbuds do you recomend that have a great bang for the buck. What are youre favorites? I have my eyes on the **** ue. What else should i look closer at?




HCK UE are nice as well


----------



## Waqar

I like refined sound, and somehow balanced sound. Anything that comes too mind?


----------



## ozkan

podster said:


> HCK UE are nice as well




I see that they are double dynamic IEM (8mm+10mm). How do they compare to **** UE?


----------



## yacobx

waqar said:


> I like refined sound, and somehow balanced sound. Anything that comes too mind?


 

 havi b3 1


----------



## Eddie C

Twin is very convincing with the hck a2 haha, I cant decide between them or the dqsm. I hate dark headphones such as the sennheiser 598, shure se425, westonr um3x, and stock earsonics sm3 but I hate earpiercing treble :/ what also caught my attention is easy's k300, looks well built with a nice viablue plug. While I want to toftt and provide input on them I also want to know what im getting!


----------



## TwinACStacks

sylean said:


> The trick is : Have her buy expansive things she desires then say "now it's my turn"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 There are few IEMs that will give the visceral Bass that a Good pair of Headphones will. The MDR1A IS a Headphone, correct?
  
 Right now I can think of 4 or 5 IEMs:
  
 HCK A2   *MASSIVE* Subwoofer quality Bass
 DQSM   Very Controlled Deeply extending Bass
 *** LZ A2 (no longer available)
 *** *NEW* LZ Z03A is reported to have almost the Bass of the LZ A2, from a reliable reviewer. I have one coming Tuesday.
 ROCK ZIRCON  BASS is what it does. Not exceptional at anything else, Large Soundstage. EDM and Trance music are it's domain.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> I see that they are double dynamic IEM (8mm+10mm). How do they compare to **** UE?




I never got a comfortable fit with the **** but what time I did get a seal they sounded a lot like the HCK UE at least to me. I may even have preferred them had I gotten a good fit. They are being enjoyed now and that makes me happy and he said they may be hanging right in the with Havi B3 and that is pretty cool


----------



## Tob8i

twinacstacks said:


> My review is for the ORIGINAL UE Custom with 1 DD + 1 BA. I bought these on recommendation OVER the 3BA model from Easy himself. No need for a crossover in this Single Unit Driver arrangement as they reproduce 2 entirely different frequency ranges. Easy Knows his stuff.


 
  
 Sorry, but I have to totally disagree here. A dynamic driver can have the full audible spectrum and most single BA drivers usually cover the mids and the lower heights when there is no special tuning or filtering. Therefore, a crossover is always needed to produce the best possible results. Everything else is more of a lucky guess when putting drivers together in a shell.


----------



## TwinACStacks

tob8i said:


> Sorry, but I have to totally disagree here. A dynamic driver can have the full audible spectrum and most single BA drivers usually cover the mids and the lower heights when there is no special tuning or filtering. Therefore, a crossover is always needed to produce the best possible results. Everything else is more of a lucky guess when putting drivers together in a shell.


 






 The Driver in the UE is a specially designed SINGLE UNIT not 2 separate drivers. Apparently each part is tuned to a specific frequency range. This is the info I received when I inquired about it. Probably WHY it was recommended over the 3BA which reportedly have no resistor or crossover network.
  
 I can only relay the info I am told without ripping the unit apart and testing each driver for frequency range and cut off points. IF I had spent 100's of $$$ I would be more critical but for $39? It's pretty much a disposable IEM, IMO.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tob8i

ozkan said:


> Does anyone know whether Easy UE3 has any crossover inside or not?


 
  
 As I already wrote yesterday, there is no crossover in both models. The UE 3 (3 BA + 1 DD) is the same as the UE (3 BA) with one more dynamic driver in parallel. Due to this driver the sound gets darker, more bassy and the BA drivers sound a bit underpowered. The parallel circuit seems to have a high influence on the variing impedance of the BA drivers and their performance changes in the UE 3 in comparison to the UE. For me it seems that there was more development done for the housing design than for the actual sonic performance.


----------



## Tob8i

twinacstacks said:


> The Driver in the UE is a specially designed SINGLE UNIT not 2 separate drivers. Apparently each part is tuned to a specific frequency range. This is the info I received when I inquired about it. Probably WHY it was recommended over the 3BA which reportedly have no resistor or crossover network.


 
  
 The single BA driver in your hybrid is a very similar one than in the 3 BA configuration. When you look up the data sheet of it you can see the the frequency range. This driver is more or less for the mids and lower heights. That is why I said that without a crossover it is more or less good luck that the sonic performance is quite good.


----------



## TwinACStacks

eddie c said:


> Twin is very convincing with the hck a2 haha, I cant decide between them or the dqsm. I hate dark headphones such as the sennheiser 598, shure se425, westonr um3x, and stock earsonics sm3 but I hate earpiercing treble :/ what also caught my attention is easy's k300, looks well built with a nice viablue plug. While I want to toftt and provide input on them I also want to know what im getting!


 





 The HCK isn't overly Dark, the Treble rolls off Just short of too bright, (IMO). The DQSM is off the chart in brightness although it's bass quality is exceptional. I can listen to the HCK for EXTENDED periods. Even though I enjoy the DQSM it's only for about 1-2 Hours then I develop a bad treble-induced headache. (Think Dunu Titan 1)
  
 They are both VERY good.
  
 I know this doesn't help. maybe you should Wait for the LZ Z03a which all ready has a review by Paulpark who happens to own the LZ A2. He thinks quite highly of the new Z03A and considers it a SIDE Step to the A2 not a downgrade. Even though it is substantially less expensive.
  
 I have a pair coming that I purchased right before the New Year holiday. I will post a Review as soon as I get them on Tuesday (first impressions) then I will try and Get out a Full review WAY earlier than I normally would, (maybe with only 20 hours burn in). Mostly due to the fact many are considering these new ones as well as the Pending LZ A3.
  
 Easy has mentioned he may be able to get me a Review pair of the LZ A3, but i don't know if I'm comfortable not paying for any 'Phones that I have, even for review purposes.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DarkZenith

waqar said:


> I like refined sound, and somehow balanced sound. Anything that comes too mind?


 

*Letv All-metal*. Less than $10 on *Aliexpress*. The best bang for the buck since a very long time IMHO.
 (I know, Twin : you're about to hammer them. But for a lot of people, like my fellow comrades on french audio forum *Tellement Nomade*, they are simply giant killers.
 Very clear sound, balanced and all, analytical signature, with plenty of details and a splendid accuracy for instrument tones rendering. Some prefer them to the FLC8S...)
  
*Joyroom E107* are amazing too, darker but very impactful. Far less balanced, though.


----------



## Carlsan

darkzenith said:


> *Letv All-metal*. Less than $10 on *Aliexpress*. The best bang for the buck since a very long time IMHO.
> (I know, Twin : you're about to hammer them. But for a lot of people, like my fellow comrades on french audio forum *Tellement Nomade*, they are simply giant killers.
> Very clear sound, balanced and all, analytical signature, with plenty of details and a splendid accuracy for instrument tones rendering. Some prefer them to the FLC8S...)
> 
> *Joyroom E107* are amazing too, darker but very impactful. Far less balanced, though.


 
  
 I agree with the Joyroom, which I also have, very fun earphone with a nice impact, as you state.


----------



## TwinACStacks

darkzenith said:


> *Letv All-metal*. Less than $10 on *Aliexpress*. The best bang for the buck since a very long time IMHO.
> (I know, Twin : you're about to hammer them. But for a lot of people, like my fellow comrades on french audio forum *Tellement Nomade*, they are simply giant killers.
> Very clear sound, balanced and all, analytical signature, with plenty of details and a splendid accuracy for instrument tones rendering. Some prefer them to the FLC8S...)
> 
> *Joyroom E107* are amazing too, darker but very impactful. Far less balanced, though.


 





 Opinions need to be taken with a grain of salt, they are precisely and ONLY that..... Opinions. Personally, I Just can't seem to find a Tip that works for me on the LETV, I *know* they have potential, I just can't seem to tap it. PLUS I have been spoiled by about 7 fairly Stellar IEMS that I received around the same time. I will go back eventually and play with it some more. I haven't totally given up on it.
  
 BTW: the ONLY IEM that I actually took a Hammer to was that Earmax 610 monstrosity with the Hearing Aid BA in it.  *IT HAD TO DIE. *




  








 TWIN


----------



## DarkZenith

twinacstacks said:


> I will go back eventually and play with it some more. I haven't totally given up on it.


 
 Very glad to hear that !
 Did you try very soft and a little bit "oily" biflange with them ? And I wear them with the cable over the ear : far better like this for me.


----------



## Waqar

twinacstacks said:


> Opinions need to be taken with a grain of salt. Personally, I Just can't seem to find a Tip that works for me on the LETV, I know they have potential, I just can't seem to tap it. PLUS I have been spoiled by about 7 fairly Stellar IEMS that I received around the same time. I will go back eventually and play with it some more. I haven't totally given up on it.
> 
> BTW: the ONLY IEM that I actually took a Hammer to was that Earmax 610 monstrosity with the Hearing Aid BA in it.  *IT HAD TO DIE.*
> 
> ...


 

 Mr Twin, i bought the Puro sound iem 500 cause of youre posts on headfi. And i cant belive that i can get that kind of sound from those earbuds for Only 50$ I love a balanced sound signature somewhat analytic that does not favor any frequency over another and a detailed sound . My favorite earphones are the Puro iem 500, Vsonic GR07, cant handle my Altone 200 cause of the bosted low treble.
 But like i said i love  a balanced sound with a honest reproduction of the source material.
 Can you point me too a few earbuds i could like, that you can think of?
 Thanks.
 And i Welcome everybody else too also recommend if you feel like it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

darkzenith said:


> Very glad to hear that !
> Did you try very soft and a little bit "oily" biflange with them ? And I wear them with the cable over the ear : far better like this for me.


 





 No I didn't basically Bi and Tri flanges don't work for me, neither do foamies. (Comply or other)
  
 Maybe Sony Hybrids. I don't think I tried them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> I know this doesn't help. maybe you should Wait for the LZ Z03a which all ready has a review by Paulpark who happens to own the LZ A2. He thinks quite highly of the new Z03A and considers it a SIDE Step to the A2 not a downgrade. Even though it is substantially less expensive.


 
  
 My only concern in Paul's review http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15176 is his *"Cons:* sibilance-sensitive users might find uncomfortable for long listening session."   Like you I have a distain for overly bright earphones.  So I see this as a red flag for me.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> My only concern in Paul's review http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15176 is his *"Cons:* sibilance-sensitive users might find uncomfortable for long listening session."   Like you I have a distain for overly bright earphones.  So I see this as a red flag for me.




 Bob you missed the part about where the sibilance occurs it' in the high MIDS.

 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Bob you missed the part about where the sibilance occurs it' in the high MIDS.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Ah....mmmmm..... much better but I still hate sibilance.
  
 As an aside I have yet to register on Aliexpress to buy anything.  Much prefer the "comfort" of Amazon or even eBay/Paypal  for their buyer protections such as they are.  Probably really have nothing to worry about with Aliexpress, again just haven't acted despite being tempted on more than one occassion.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Ah....mmmmm..... much better but I still hate sibilance.
> 
> As an aside I have yet to register on Aliexpress to buy anything.  Much prefer the "comfort" of Amazon or even eBay/Paypal  for their buyer protections such as they are.  Probably really have nothing to worry about with Aliexpress, again just haven't acted despite being tempted on more than one occassion.




 I think Paul is sensitive to sibilance. He has heard it on several earphones that I can detect nothing on. But of course I'm a little older and maybe just can't hear it at my advanced age. 

 TWIN


----------



## Grayson73

raybone0566 said:


> Hopefully you'll get better results with the mk.iii. The mk.ii really needs mods. Just to make it sound decent. I'm having mine custom modded currently. Check out Peterek's thread. He has some awesome custom done Fostex on there. Really nice stuff. Cheers


 
  
 Looked for it but didn't find it.


----------



## zzhead

darkzenith said:


> *Letv All-metal*. Less than $10 on *Aliexpress*. The best bang for the buck since a very long time IMHO.
> (I know, Twin : you're about to hammer them. But for a lot of people, like my fellow comrades on french audio forum *Tellement Nomade*, they are simply giant killers.
> Very clear sound, balanced and all, analytical signature, with plenty of details and a splendid accuracy for instrument tones rendering. Some prefer them to the FLC8S...)
> 
> *Joyroom E107* are amazing too, darker but very impactful. Far less balanced, though.


 

Links for the Letv All-metaL with below $10 price??
tnx
  ok found them  (By the way how do I completely delete a post???)


----------



## sepinho

b9scrambler said:


> They look like those older MEE models with ceramic housings. Thanks for the heads up.


 

 The CC51? I'm still trying to figure out who MEE's supplier was for that earphone. That was a brilliant piece!


----------



## B9Scrambler

sepinho said:


> The CC51? I'm still trying to figure out who MEE's supplier was for that earphone. That was a brilliant piece!


 
  
 That's the one! Always wanted to try those out.


----------



## CoiL

bob a (sd) said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > I know this doesn't help. maybe you should Wait for the LZ Z03a which all ready has a review by Paulpark who happens to own the LZ A2. He thinks quite highly of the new Z03A and considers it a SIDE Step to the A2 not a downgrade. Even though it is substantially less expensive.
> ...


 

 Ok, LZ Z03A seems to be next hype train... but... for example, at 30$ price tag I`m already thinking about Fidue A65 and some others. My question: Is LZ trying to catch more buyers with this price tag and really IS great sounding IEM... or... for example, previously mentioned Fidue A65 would be still higher SQ in real world? Too much hyping in these days about cheaper bang-for-buck IEMs and many get "burned" by real results


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> Ok, LZ Z03A seems to be next hype train... but... for example, at 30$ price tag I`m already thinking about Fidue A65 and some others. My question: Is LZ trying to catch more buyers with this price tag and really IS great sounding IEM... or... for example, previously mentioned Fidue A65 would be still higher SQ in real world? Too much hyping in these days about cheaper bang-for-buck IEMs and many get "burned" by real results:rolleyes:




Don't know. I'm all ready spoiled by 4 or 5 really good phones recently. I am due to get these tomorrow and I will try to give an initial impression without hype. I don't have the LZA2 however sp I can't give an impression of how they compare.

 TWIN


----------



## Podster

darkzenith said:


> *Letv All-metal*. Less than $10 on *Aliexpress*. The best bang for the buck since a very long time IMHO.
> (I know, Twin : you're about to hammer them. But for a lot of people, like my fellow comrades on french audio forum *Tellement Nomade*, they are simply giant killers.
> Very clear sound, balanced and all, analytical signature, with plenty of details and a splendid accuracy for instrument tones rendering. Some prefer them to the FLC8S...)
> 
> *Joyroom E107* are amazing too, darker but very impactful. Far less balanced, though.




Heck, I would not worry about Twin because they look worth $10 in build quality alone Besides the fact all those Frenchmen can't be wrong in what they are hearing I remember a time when I jumped on the Twin Zircon hype train and after amassing 3 dozen $10 iem's the Zircon's are the least impressive to me now For $10 we don't have a lot to loose and if I don't like a $10 iem I just give it away

Mind you this is not my philosophy when they start getting over the $50 mark On the same token IMHO a giant would be $300 and up when being challenged by $10 Chinese iem's. For me the real challenge are those iem's that fall between the $50 and $300 range, I know a can't afford to play the oh it's only $10 and easy to check out so getting a true measure in this price range is a little trickier for me. For me my only true giant killers in my collection are my Havi B3 Pro 1's and Trinity Techne's! I'll give more update on my recently ordered HCK A2's once they arrive and I'll give Honorable mention to my FiiO/Dunu Titan's because (at least to me) they are worth twice their price but remember we all hear differently so all this is just based on my hearing YMMV


----------



## JacKallen

podster said:


> Heck, I would not worry about Twin because they look worth $10 in build quality alone Besides the fact all thise Frenchmen can't be wrong in what they are hearing I remember a time when I jumped on the Twin Zirconhype train and after amassing 3 dozen $10 iem's the Zircon's are the least impressive to me now For $10 we don't have a lot to loose and if I don't like a $10 iem I just give it away
> 
> Mind you this is not my phylosophy when they start getting over the $50 mark On the same token IMHO a giant would be $300 and up when being challenged by $10 Chinese iem's. For me the real challenge are those iem's that fall between the $50 and $300 range, I know a can't afford to play tge oh it's only $10 and easy to check out so getting a true measurr in thus price range is a lit trickier for me. For me my only true giant killers in my collection are my Havi B3 Pro 1's and Trinity Techne's! I'll give more update on my recently ordered HCK A2's once they arrive and I'll give Honorable mention to my FiiO/Dunu Titan's because (at least to me) they are worth twice their price but remember we all hear dufferently so all this is just based on my hearing YMMV


 
 Mind telling which is your favorite $10 IEM?


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> Mind telling which is your favorite $10 IEM?




Personally I'm done playing around with budget iems. They were fun to play around with but now they all sit in my drawer. They really can't compete with the better quality more expensive stuff that is out here now.

Then you end up with $300 or more of iems sitting around not being used that you could have used to buy a GOOD pair of Iems or upgrade your DAP.

JMHO
BTW I still like the Zircon even though I don't use it much anymore.

 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Personally I'm done playing around with budget iems. They were fun to play around with but now they all sit in my drawer. They really can't compete with the better quality more expensive stuff that is out here now.
> 
> Then you end up with $300 or more of iems sitting around not being used that you could have used to buy a GOOD pair of Iems or upgrade your DAP.
> 
> ...




I'm at that point myself. I might get the Z03As though if you recommend them as giant killers. In TWIN we trust .


----------



## anticute

I am really happy with the FL800, and was actually thinking of taking a break for a while, but then @1clearhead started talking about the Sendiy M2 as similar but better, so there we go.. But after that, I'm done for a while. I think................


----------



## leovince

subscribing to this thread...by the way, what country is the Vmoda brand?


----------



## Koolpep

leovince said:


> subscribing to this thread...by the way, what country is the Vmoda brand?




From Wikipedia :

Locations
The company has offices in Hollywood, California in USA and a design studio in Milan, Italy. Regional offices are also located in London and Hong Kong. The firm assembles custom products in Los Angeles and has factories in Japan and Shenzhen China. V-MODA has sales channels in Italy, France, Germany, UK, Spain, Switzerland, Belgium, Netherlands, Russia, Hong Kong, China, Thailand, Singapore, Japan, Canada, USA.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Personally I'm done playing around with budget iems. They were fun to play around with but now they all sit in my drawer. They really can't compete with the better quality more expensive stuff that is out here now.
> 
> Then you end up with $300 or more of iems sitting around not being used that you could have used to buy a GOOD pair of Iems or upgrade your DAP.
> 
> ...





I'm sure not knocking you Twin, you have brought a lot of good stuff to the table unfortunately I'll not be playing the drawer full of $300 iem's with you but I'll be watching I'm glad you still live your Zirc's, they just ended up sounding vieled in comparison to so many other $10 iem's for me!

I guess my ED9's have yet to be dethroned but they also run around $14 now instead of $10, could be a reason for that

Trusting Twin is no the problem SlowP, following him into the rabbit hole is what hurts (my wallet mostly)


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> For me my only true giant killers in my collection are my Havi B3 Pro 1's and Trinity Techne's! I'll give more update on my recently ordered HCK A2's once they arrive and


 
  
 Podster, I keep forgetting to ask you if you wear your Techne's over the ear or straight drop.  I've found, especially with the Auvio tips, that straight down works so much better for me than over the ear.  I think the angle of the nozzle has something to do with this for me.  Ironically the "L" and "R" lettering on them favors the straight drop too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 BTW as far as being an "accumulator" or "experimentor" or "Chinese evaluator" I am most assuredly not (at least when it comes to IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> I'm sure not knocking you Twin, you have brought a lot of good stuff to the table unfortunately I'll not be playing the drawer full of $300 iem's with you but I'll be watching I'm glad you still live your Zirc's, they just ended up sounding vieled in comparison to so many other $10 iem's for me!
> 
> I guess my ED9's have yet to be dethroned but they also run around $14 now instead of $10, could be a reason for that
> 
> Trusting Twin is no the problem SlowP, following him into the rabbit hole is what hurts (my wallet mostly)




 You probaby should have taken the blue pill, Neo...
 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

BTW I didn't love the Zircons from an Audio perspective, they had too many shortcomings But for a Loud Bassy Fun iem with a surprising soundstage they were hard to beat for $12. The ED9 just have WAY too much treble for me and distort when driven hard. 

The best $13 I ever spent was on the original KZ. ANV.
But tey're $50 now IF you can find them.

 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

podster said:


> Trusting Twin is no the problem SlowP, following him into the rabbit hole is what hurts (my wallet mostly)




Well, he hasn't led me down a rabbit hole yet. First time for everything though...


----------



## wastan

With the proliferation of "custom" UE iems it seems likely that a lot of them are probably coming from the same place; has anyone compared the customs (e.g., Easy or HCK) to the **** or each other to id what differences exist?


----------



## Podster

slowpickr said:


> Well, he hasn't led me down a rabbit hole yet. First time for everything though...




If I bought every headphone Twin liked and suggested I would be broke but I'd also have a boatload of iem's! Like I said I trust Twin I just can't purchase them all nor do I need to


----------



## slowpickr

podster said:


> If I bought every headphone Twin liked and suggested I would be broke but I'd also have a boatload of iem's! Like I said I trust Twin I just can't purchase them all nor do I need to




I'd be broke with you if I did that. Resisted the temptation on several of his recommendations. Finding it hard to resist the HCK A2s for some reason. Really want to get those. Hybrid designs intrigue me I guess.


----------



## ozkan

I wonder how these perform against **** UE? Anyone heard Hck UE? 
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32606992914.html


----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> I wonder how these perform against **** UE? Anyone heard Hck UE?
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32606992914.html




I have the clear shells and love them


----------



## Podster

slowpickr said:


> I'd be broke with you if I did that. Resisted the temptation on several of his recommendations. Finding it hard to resist the HCK A2s for some reason. Really want to get those. Hybrid designs intrigue me I guess.




Prime example, his inspiration helped me let go of $118 for those as well! I'd send him a thank you note but I can't afford one


----------



## ozkan

podster said:


> I have the clear shells and love them




Very helpful.  How do you love them?


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Prime example, his inspiration helped me let go of $118 for those as well! I'd send him a thank you note but I can't afford one


 






 No Hype here. Podster old friend, THAT is going to be the BEST $118 that has left your pocket in a while.
  
 I can't wait until you hear them.
  
 I also can't wait until Skullophile gets his HCK S3. I have $270 or so earmarked for those puppies waiting on his verdict. THAT is how impressed I am with the HCK A2.
  
 I have nothing else that comes close really. Maybe the DQSM for Quality but they are much Brighter and Thinner.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

wastan said:


> With the proliferation of "custom" UE iems it seems likely that a lot of them are probably coming from the same place; has anyone compared the customs (e.g., Easy or HCK) to the **** or each other to id what differences exist?


 





 The only real difference I know of is that Easy actually makes his UE Custom line. HCkexin's HCK Line would be either DIY or **** relabeled, if you were REAL lucky Musicmaker, although the price would reflect it. Mr. Z's stuff isn't inexpensive.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

I'll second that notion! HCK A2's have no weakness. Huge soundstage, wider than Havi b3p1 not as tall but makes a more convincing horizontal stage.
The MusicMaker S3's have shipped so prob about 6 days away with EMS.


----------



## Eddie C

I believe I will be getting the Hck A2 from all the good things I hear about them haha. I saw somewhere in this thread the s3 will have detachable cable model, unfortunately Teresa told me the A2 will not


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> No Hype here. Podster old friend, THAT is going to be the BEST $118 that has left your pocket in a while.
> 
> I can't wait until you hear them.
> 
> ...




I might wait until you find something that tops your A2s. It would have to be awesome. 

BTW, really enjoying the Icons. Excellent recommendation.


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah the HCK A2's are a great iem. They're more suited for home listening as they are quite big. They pack a 10mm dynamic with the 2 Ba's. I have no comfort issues, I have larger than average ears though.


----------



## Skullophile




----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> No Hype here. Podster old friend, THAT is going to be the BEST $118 that has left your pocket in a while.
> 
> I can't wait until you hear them.
> 
> ...




Yeah, not that you did not have my atention as soon as you burned them in but some of the "Twin told me so" praise frim some good listeners and I had to pull that trigger HCK is going to make a big mark out here, I have what I call the UE Light or single driver in the clear custom and they are nice with the silver cable

Hopefully thise A2's will arrive soon


----------



## 1clearhead

sylean said:


> The trick is : Have her buy expansive things she desires then say "now it's my turn"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Joyroom E107 are worth their weight in price and more! They are efficient enough to drive from any portable player, but they even shine more with a headphone amplifier. There soundstage and all sounds bigger than they look, kidding aside! These little gems will make just about anyone that buys them happy and impressed!


----------



## bhazard

Lots of good stuff lately. Keep the reviews coming!


----------



## 1clearhead

Here's some more photos of the Sendiy M2's inner tube (or stem) I've written earlier about.....
  

  
 Even though I took close-up photos, the tube is almost as narrow as the ones from a BA armature's. This is probably one of the reason's they sound so stable and clear, not ever sounding harsh or bloated. And with both different tuning tips (silver and black), they work really well and do as they're suppose to.
  
 Now, as my final review goes.....when comparing these to my friends Sennheiser IE800's, my friend and I agree that they have more similarities than they do differences. Here are the comparison's we concluded with.......
  
 When using the Silver tuning tips on the M2's, slightly better soundstage goes to the M2's, and slightly better depth goes to the IE800. Their transparency and clarity are basically the same, with the M2 sounding slightly more vivid and the IE800 sounding a tinny bit more laid-back.
  
 When using the Black tuning tips on the M2's, they give a better feel for monitoring purposes and will serve this purpose better than the IE800.
  
 Finally, my friend likes the M2's a bit better than his IE800's and claims they sound even better with the comply tips and are more tip friendly than his IE800, which I also agree with. Though, I like them both, I consider them to sound basically almost equal only with the Silver tuning tips from the M2's. Remind you, we just compared a $40 dollar IEM to a nearly $800 to $900 dollar IEM. So, I basically consider the Sendiy M2 a best buy in my collection of IEM's!
  
 PS. Make sure if you buy the Sendiy M2, get them only branded in this name! I've seen other makers using the same housing under a different name! .....So beware!


----------



## Skullophile

1clearhead where do I buy these sendiy m2's?


----------



## Skullophile

Nvm
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32471409811.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Kevang

1clearhead said:


> The Joyroom E107 are worth their weight in price and more! They are efficient enough to drive from any portable player, but they even shine more with a headphone amplifier. There soundstage and all sounds bigger than they look, kidding aside! These little gems will make just about anyone that buys them happy and impressed!


 
 I seem to remember reading somewhere that the Joyroom has a very microphonic cable. How bad is it without a shirt clip? Does wearing them over-ear as opposed to straight-down help?


----------



## 1clearhead

skullophile said:


> 1clearhead where do I buy these sendiy m2's?


 
  
 I only can open a taobao link here in China.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.aTSQcY&id=39166421008&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 .....I'm hoping there's a link on Aliexpress very soon. Or, if there is a link available through Aliexpress, I can not see it here in China.
  
 Just make sure they are original *Sendiy M2*.


----------



## r2muchstuff

inszy said:


> Nah... Still waiting


 

 Inszy,
  
 Are you still waiting on the iValux 10mm Wood?
  
 Sitting here thinking about ordering them.  Hope you can comment soon.
  
 r2


----------



## 1clearhead

kevang said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that the Joyroom has a very microphonic cable. How bad is it without a shirt clip? Does wearing them over-ear as opposed to straight-down help?


 

 They are not the worst I've encountered, but a shirt clip works very well for me. I haven't tried over the ear, yet.


----------



## 1clearhead

skullophile said:


> Nvm
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32471409811.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


 
  
 I was able to open the link with a VPN here in China and was able to see only one picture. But, can you send me the link without the "*m*.aliexpress"? How can I see them under Aliexpress?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Another day, another hybrid:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/hisoundaudio-hsa-ad1-in-ear-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor-with-microphone-and-remote/reviews/15266
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> I was able to open the link with a VPN here in China and was able to see only one picture. But, can you send me the link without the "*m*.aliexpress"? How can I see them under Aliexpress?




try searching sendiy M2....


----------



## Lurk650

EDIT: new link two posts down


----------



## ozkan

lurk650 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Super-Bass-Wooden-in-Ear-Headphones-Earphones-Headset-For-Phone-Computer-MP3/519064_32471409811.html




Out of stock!


----------



## Lurk650

Sorry, didn't see that. Second link on Google
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Super-Bass-Wooden-in-Ear-Headphones-Earphones-Headset-For-Phone-Computer-MP3/32471409811.html


----------



## 1clearhead

Wow! Out of stock?
  
 Here goes their global website on taobao.
  
https://sendiyheadphone.world.taobao.com/ugo.htm 
  
  
 I don't know if this site works for everyone, though. It's mainly Chinese.


----------



## Inszy

r2muchstuff said:


> Inszy,
> 
> Are you still waiting on the iValux 10mm Wood?
> 
> ...


 

 I have i.Valux for some time and they are nice. Clean, with good extension on both ends, they are trying to be linear but there's small peak on upper mids and if someone love big bass, then he should buy something different (i.Valux need more mid-bass). Good soundstage, but nothing really extraordinary.
 For $50? Good deal.


----------



## amature101

How is M2 compare to hck a2 or dqsm?


----------



## docentore

Today I have received DSQM, Go Pro A2 will send to me day after tomorrow.
  
 So far I like love DSQM, need to burn them more.


----------



## baldy3577

Gentlemen,
  
 I have been following this thread for months now and have made a few purchases along the way after reading reviews.  Thank you to all who have "taken one for the team" so that we may make more educated pre-purchase judgements.
  
 After doing a few google image searches, I stumbled upon this: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/323026
  
 After looking through this thread and seeing all of the different DIY headphones, I can't help to think that most, if not all, of these sellers on aliexpress, etc. selling "brands" such as HCK, Musicmaker, ****, LZ, etc. are just buying components that fit inside whatever housing they choose and try to make it work based on those limitations.  I'd really be curious as to really how much engineering really happens, short of the guess and test method.  A prime example would be this: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/30017-IE800-DIY-earphone-Circle-Iron-Ear-Headphone/32589014886.html  
  
 If you look at the frequency response graphs for each driver posted, then the "combo", it's clear to see that there are a few issues...most likely caused due to a lack of a proper crossover which in turn causes the drivers to cancel out certain frequencies due to the inherent phase property differences between the drivers. 
  
 If any of you are curious in designing your own DIY earphones, there is a program that I used to use years ago when I worked in the audio industry that can simplify the process to an extent: http://www.ht-audio.com/pages/XoverPro.html
  
 However, with the BA drivers, the varying available "filters" and "acoustic dampers" become the unknown that obviously would not be able to be simulated by the current form of the software...
  
 if only there was an IEM update to the software that incorporated the effects of filters (and the small headphone housing sizes) we would be able to design the ideal IEM's ourselves, and would be able to alter the sound signatures to our preferences...
  
 Wishful thinking....


----------



## baldy3577

Gentlemen,
  
 I have been following this thread for months now and have made a few purchases along the way after reading reviews.  Thank you to all who have "taken one for the team" so that we may make more educated pre-purchase judgements.
  
 After doing a few google image searches, I stumbled upon this: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/323026
  
 After looking through this thread and seeing all of the different DIY headphones, I can't help to think that most, if not all, of these sellers on aliexpress, etc. selling "brands" such as HCK, Musicmaker, ****, LZ, etc. are just buying components that fit inside whatever housing they choose and try to make it work based on those limitations.  I'd really be curious as to really how much engineering really happens, short of the guess and test method.  A prime example would be this: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/30017-IE800-DIY-earphone-Circle-Iron-Ear-Headphone/32589014886.html  
  
 If you look at the frequency response graphs for each driver posted, then the "combo", it's clear to see that there are a few issues...most likely caused due to a lack of a proper crossover which in turn causes the drivers to cancel out certain frequencies due to the inherent phase property differences between the drivers. 
  
 If any of you are curious in designing your own DIY earphones, there is a program that I used to use years ago when I worked in the audio industry that can simplify the process to an extent: http://www.ht-audio.com/pages/XoverPro.html
  
 However, with the BA drivers, the varying available "filters" and "acoustic dampers" become the unknown that obviously would not be able to be simulated by the current form of the software...
  
 if only there was an IEM update to the software that incorporated the effects of filters (and the small headphone housing sizes) we would be able to design the ideal IEM's ourselves, and would be able to alter the sound signatures to our preferences...
  
 Wishful thinking....


----------



## Tob8i

> Originally Posted by *1clearhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally, my friend likes the M2's a bit better than his IE800's and claims they sound even better with the comply tips and are more tip friendly than his IE800, which I also agree with. Though, I like them both, I consider them to sound basically almost equal only with the Silver tuning tips from the M2's. Remind you, we just compared a $40 dollar IEM to a nearly $800 to $900 dollar IEM. So, I basically consider the Sendiy M2 a best buy in my collection of IEM's!


 
  
 And which music did you use to compare the in-ears? Especially with Indie Rock (slow and low dynamics) or modern Pop and Dance from the charts (loudness war and often really low dynamics) I also find it sometimes hard to differeciate between 10$ and 1000$ models.


----------



## Tob8i

baldy3577 said:


> After looking through this thread and seeing all of the different DIY headphones, I can't help to think that most, if not all, of these sellers on aliexpress, etc. selling "brands" such as HCK, Musicmaker, ****, LZ, etc. are just buying components that fit inside whatever housing they choose and try to make it work based on those limitations.  I'd really be curious as to really how much engineering really happens, short of the guess and test method.  A prime example would be this: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/30017-IE800-DIY-earphone-Circle-Iron-Ear-Headphone/32589014886.html


 
  
 Really nice post. This is what I am also curious about. After all my impressions from Chinese models from popping up brands in the last months I doubt that there is any real eninerring going on. Just putting drivers in shells and see whether it sounds acceptable. For the 10$ models there are quite good results that perform better than some 30$ or 50$ models from large brands. But when it comes to the 100$ league I am skeptical after the impressions from the Easy UE and Easy UE 3. In no offer there is anythng to read about crossovers and 2-way or 3-way configurations. All the marketing is about how much drivers they squeezed in the housings.


----------



## r2muchstuff

inszy said:


> I have i.Valux for some time and they are nice. Clean, with good extension on both ends, they are trying to be linear but there's small peak on upper mids and if someone love big bass, then he should buy something different (i.Valux need more mid-bass). Good soundstage, but nothing really extraordinary.
> For $50? Good deal.


 

 Inszy,
  
 Thank you.
 Do you also have the iValux 10mm metal?  Much difference?
  
 Again,
 Thanks,
 r2


----------



## MuZo2

baldy3577 said:


> If any of you are curious in designing your own DIY earphones, there is a program that I used to use years ago when I worked in the audio industry that can simplify the process to an extent: http://www.ht-audio.com/pages/XoverPro.html
> 
> ..


 
 I guess thats for speakers and not for iem. In IEM you will rarely see any inductors.


----------



## Lurk650

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Out of stock?
> 
> Here goes their global website on taobao.
> 
> ...




My post right before this one of yours has the link with in stock M2


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> My post right before this one of yours has the link with in stock M2


 

  I seem to get to almost the same page with both links, both are M2 @ Easy, and both of them says "This item is no longer available". I messaged Easy, and they said they would probably add them again "after the holiday", whatever that means. After the weekend maybe?


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> I seem to get to almost the same page with both links, both are M2 @ Easy, and both of them says "This item is no longer available". I messaged Easy, and they said they would probably add them again "after the holiday", whatever that means. After the weekend maybe?




I can order from the 2nd link. What I did was search "New Original Sendiy M2" in Google. First link is out of stock, second is in stock


----------



## Inszy

r2muchstuff said:


> Inszy,
> 
> Thank you.
> Do you also have the iValux 10mm metal?  Much difference?
> ...


 
 Only woody 10mm, sorry.


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> I can order from the 2nd link. What I did was search "New Original Sendiy M2" in Google. First link is out of stock, second is in stock


 
 Can you order it? Via the mobile site I get the same as you, but I get an error message when I click "Add to cart", and nothing happens when I click "Buy now"..
  
 It leads to the same site as when I go to it via the computer, so it looks like it's just showing the wrong thing on the m.ali.. site :/


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Can you order it? Via the mobile site I get the same as you, but I get an error message when I click "Add to cart", and nothing happens when I click "Buy now"..
> 
> It leads to the same site as when I go to it via the computer, so it looks like it's just showing the wrong thing on the m.ali.. site :/




Sorry you are right. Must be a glitch in the Matrix. I get the cannot be added too. This one has the add to cart so it looked good to go


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> Sorry you are right. Must be a glitch in the Matrix. I get the cannot be added too. This one has the add to cart so it looked good to go


 

 Let's just hope Easy adds it soon.. 
  
 Seems like @1clearhead and me have similar preferences when it comes to IEM, and if he says it's even better than the FL800, I'm all aboard


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I can order from the 2nd link. What I did was search "New Original Sendiy M2" in Google. First link is out of stock, second is in stock


 






 No Lurk. This is why it's taking so long to get stuff from China. They have an approximately Month-Long "Spring Celebration" of the Chinese New Year. EVERYTHING slows down or stops. Easy Is not really at the shop right now. If You notice You can't order the UE Customs either, the "color" (model) selections are disabled and won't let you put them in a cart.
  
 All the NEW stuff will come out when they are finished around 20th of this month.
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

baldy3577 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have been following this thread for months now and have made a few purchases along the way after reading reviews.  Thank you to all who have "taken one for the team" so that we may make more educated pre-purchase judgements.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting. Hoping that someone with some knowledge about something will respond to this.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

skullophile said:


> Nvm
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32471409811.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


 
  
  


skullophile said:


> 1clearhead where do I buy these sendiy m2's?


 
  
 It shows up on the mobile Ali site only. I can't find it in their store or anywhere else.


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> Personally I'm done playing around with budget iems. They were fun to play around with but now they all sit in my drawer. They really can't compete with the better quality more expensive stuff that is out here now.
> 
> Then you end up with $300 or more of iems sitting around not being used that you could have used to buy a GOOD pair of Iems or upgrade your DAP.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm feeling the same...I hate that so many iem's I've purchased sit unused. I've actually started selling some off and giving others away. Not to mention I have the HD600's, DT880's & K612's hanging around also...OMG I'm a hp hoarder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need help... but wait till after I order those Icon's


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> I'm feeling the same...I hate that so many iem's I've purchased sit unused. I've actually started selling some off and giving others away. Not to mention I have the HD600's, DT880's & K612's hanging around also...OMG I'm a hp hoarder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL, me three! Must be why I just added those dang EDR2's to my cart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What really scares me is ending up with a drawer full of $100 to $300 iem's and worse giving those away to those who would not know the difference in a FLC and a $5 Skullcandy


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Brainwavz XFit XF-200. Liked them more than I thought I would 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-xfit-xf-200-in-ear-sport-earbuds-noise-isolating-earphones-stereo-headphones-remote-microphone-for-apple-iphone-android-phones-black/reviews/15270


----------



## raybone0566

I'm pretty much exclusively listening to my desktop rig at home now. So iem purchases will be rare and they will have to be very special since I only use them when on the go. That said, the only two in considering this year is the trinity phantom and one of Dunus new offerings,


----------



## j0p3Y

skullophile said:


> Nvm
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32471409811.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


this seller seems not to have sold any unit with this advertisement... Is it the same Easy?


----------



## jant71

anticute said:


> I seem to get to almost the same page with both links, both are M2 @ Easy, and both of them says "This item is no longer available". I messaged Easy, and they said they would probably add them again "after the holiday", whatever that means. After the weekend maybe?


 
  
 Maybe ask Easy about this vs. the new LZ-Z03a. Both are $30, wonder which Easy would say has the better sound.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the Brainwavz XFit XF-200. Liked them more than I thought I would
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-xfit-xf-200-in-ear-sport-earbuds-noise-isolating-earphones-stereo-headphones-remote-microphone-for-apple-iphone-android-phones-black/reviews/15270


 

 They sound interesting B9, you are a thrasher sir, System of the Down, Skindred, Slipknot and Evil Nine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My nephew is a system maniac


----------



## TwinACStacks

*FIRST IMPRESSIONS of the Easy LZ-Z03A*
  
Well It arrived today. Took a few Pics, Here's one:
  

  
  Got these from Easy Earphones Store on Ali Express:
  
 (http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/519064_32600913773.html)
  
 They are a collaboration of Easy Earphones and Lao Zhong (LZ) their designer.
  
 Let me first say that I was surprised by their diminutive size, I had gotten the impression that they were somewhat Larger. Small Size *doesn't* equal small sound. How in the world can you get that kind of Bass out of that small of a Driver? It's Fast, Deep, and Dense. Not Boomy (that I can tell at first listen) I'm noticing an overall brightness which attenuates a bit if you use the Black Silicone tips included rather than the Yellow Core Hybrids as in the picture above. Absolutely a "W" Shape to the EQ.  Mids are slightly forward and split right in the middle so that both male and Female Vocals are easily listenable. It's got Treble for sure but well controlled and not spikey as far as I can tell initially. Very Detailed, Nice wide soundstage I think this is going to be awesome once I get some Burn in Hours on it.
  
 Paulpark compares it favorably to his original LZ A2, and now I can see why the A2 was an immediate hit. I'm having trouble accepting this kind of Quality in Build and sound for only $30
  
 More to come in a Full review, Comparisons, accessories, Etc.
  
 These are just my initial impressions BUT: I think we have a winner here.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Radog

What iem have a cross over circuit of the multiple driver units?


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]*FIRST IMPRESSIONS of the Easy LZ-Z03A*[/COLOR]
> 
> Well It arrived today. Took a few Pics, Here's one:
> 
> ...




Please tell us what you think at 54 hours 25 minutes mark.


----------



## slowpickr

ozkan said:


> Please tell us what you think at 54 hours 25 minutes mark.




I want to know at 48 hours, 39 minutes, 20 seconds.


----------



## jant71

I think everybody is too low. I'm going with 600 hours!


----------



## FUYU

radog said:


> What iem have a cross over circuit of the multiple driver units?


 

 Apparently, only the stuff from MusicMaker. There is a 4 BA and a 4BA + DD Hybrid with active crossover on their page.


----------



## FUYU

jant71 said:


> I think everybody is too low. I'm going with 600 hours!


 
 Can't get enough burn-in. Needs moar. It will outclass the Sennheiser Orpheus at just 9001 hours!


----------



## JacKallen

jant71 said:


> I think everybody is too low. I'm going with 600 hours!


 
 But how many minutes?


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> Please tell us what you think at 54 hours 25 minutes mark.




 I can do that. I keep logs on microsoft word. Only to the nearest 1/2 hour though...

No fooling.

 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> I can do that. I keep logs on microsoft word. Only to the nearest 1/2 hour though...
> 
> No fooling.
> 
> TWIN


 
*Obsessive–compulsive personality disorder* (*OCPD*) is a personality disorder characterized by a general pattern of concern with orderliness, perfectionism, _*excessive attention to details*_, mental and interpersonal control, and a need for control over one's environment, at the expense of flexibility, openness, and efficiency.
  
 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
  
 Just kidding Twin


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I can do that. I keep logs on microsoft word. Only to the nearest 1/2 hour though...
> 
> No fooling.
> 
> TWIN




If the Z03A turns out to be 95% of the HCK A2, I'll save the $80+ and go with it instead.


----------



## anticute

I would love a comparison between LZ-Z03A and that Sendiy M2. @TwinACStacks or @1clearhead to the rescue?


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> If the Z03A turns out to be 95% of the HCK A2, I'll save the $80+ and go with it instead.




 I dunno about 95% It's not as massive sounding but it is by no means thin. Similar EQs with the Z03A being a tad brighter but NOT offensively. 

I'm really quite impressed OOTB.

It's just that it's so small to have that big of a signature.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> I would love a comparison between LZ-Z03A and that Sendiy M2. @TwinACStacks
> or @1clearhead
> to the rescue?




 Sorry. It will have to be Clearhead. The Sendiy is not on my radar.

Yet.

 TWIN


----------



## Fulvio

slowpickr said:


> If the Z03A turns out to be 95% of the HCK A2, I'll save the $80+ and go with it instead.


 
 Me too
 wait. I promised myself no more IEMs for a while... Yet, Chinese new year is coming to an end, I might as well celebrate with them...
 I should just stop following this thread and all these endless temptations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 ... at least until after I'm done with my current shop cart, the takstar hi2050 and the Xduoo X3 + MicroSD. Then I'll need something new to test it


----------



## YuriMetal

Do you guy think those xe800 are genuine? In the official Vivo website they cost about USD 120 but in the alibaba it cost USD 5.60.


----------



## buke9

yurimetal said:


> Do you guy think those xe800 are genuine? In the official Vivo website they cost about USD 120 but in the alibaba it cost USD 5.60.


 
 Fake no doubt for that price.


----------



## peter123

yurimetal said:


> Do you guy think those xe800 are genuine? In the official Vivo website they cost about USD 120 but in the alibaba it cost USD 5.60.




There's been reports of fake XE800 sounding really bad so most likely these are as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

tob8i said:


> And which music did you use to compare the in-ears? Especially with Indie Rock (slow and low dynamics) or modern Pop and Dance from the charts (loudness war and often really low dynamics) I also find it sometimes hard to differeciate between 10$ and 1000$ models.


 
  
 Sorry Tob8i, we flipped through too many songs to give you the titles for each song, but yes! Some were alternative rock & indie rock, classical (mainly orchestral type), pop (top 40), chillstep, dubstep, house, trance, ambient, electronic rock, salsa/tropical, brazilian, reggae, and world (asian music)......I haven't covered Jazz, country, easy listening, new age, r & b, soundtrack, and others I might have missed.
  
 .....As I stated before, they both played well in most of these categories (almost sounding identical with the silver tunable nozzles). But, the reason my friend and I put the M2 a step ahead is because it carries 2 different SQ settings....silver and black tunable nozzles!


twinacstacks said:


> No Lurk. This is why it's taking so long to get stuff from China. They have an approximately Month-Long "Spring Celebration" of the Chinese New Year. EVERYTHING slows down or stops. Easy Is not really at the shop right now. If You notice You can't order the UE Customs either, the "color" (model) selections are disabled and won't let you put them in a cart.
> 
> All the NEW stuff will come out when they are finished around 20th of this month.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 .....Spring Festival holidays. An extremely long holiday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinacstacks said:


> *FIRST IMPRESSIONS of the Easy LZ-Z03A*
> 
> Well It arrived today. Took a few Pics, Here's one:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice quick review! I was actually looking at these today on taobao, but the spring festivals killed my wallet!
  


anticute said:


> I would love a comparison between LZ-Z03A and that Sendiy M2. @TwinACStacks or @1clearhead to the rescue?


 
  
 I'm with *TWIN* on this one, but for other reasons......ain't got no mo money! My last 2 IEMS coming by mail are the KZ-ATN and a new comer on sale at taobao for 199 RMB ($30 US dollars), the *KAIHUA KH-700SL* >>> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=526284438946&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1122125341:N:%E5%9C%88%E9%93%81:c33773e7976242a3c0c3c23ef8a69301&ali_trackid=1_c33773e7976242a3c0c3c23ef8a69301&spm=a230r.1.0.0.qi9ZnB


----------



## Eddie C

Just pulled the trigger on these: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38606811098.html after someone mentioned these feature crossover. I also like over ear design and replaceable cable Ordered the 4 Driver enhanced which is tuned to se846


----------



## Tob8i

fuyu said:


> Apparently, only the stuff from MusicMaker. There is a 4 BA and a 4BA + DD Hybrid with active crossover on their page.


 
  
 Pai Audio also uses crossovers and makes a really good job.
  
 Do you have the link to the MusicMaker site? I only find the HCK A2 when I look for MusicMaker.


----------



## vegetaleb

Hey guys what do you think about the QY11? Any brand better than the other for these models(taotronics,QCY...) ?
 How good is the soundstage?


----------



## robvagyok

tob8i said:


> Pai Audio also uses crossovers and makes a really good job.
> 
> Do you have the link to the MusicMaker site? I only find the HCK A2 when I look for MusicMaker.


 
  
 there's a taobao link, where you can see they also have parts available:
https://musicmaker.world.taobao.com/
  


tob8i said:


> Really nice post. This is what I am also curious about. After all my impressions from Chinese models from popping up brands in the last months I doubt that there is any real eninerring going on. Just putting drivers in shells and see whether it sounds acceptable. For the 10$ models there are quite good results that perform better than some 30$ or 50$ models from large brands. But when it comes to the 100$ league I am skeptical after the impressions from the Easy UE and Easy UE 3. In no offer there is anythng to read about crossovers and 2-way or 3-way configurations. All the marketing is about how much drivers they squeezed in the housings.


 
 please don't forget the power of reverse engineering and copying.
 a lot of chineese makers (of any products) learned much faster than their western world counterparts, because they already had something available to start from.
  
 don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it is true with any of these iem manufacturers mentioned in this thread. 
 I guess they are rather put something together, and then see how it sounds. If it's adequate enough then they label it, and start selling it.
 but don't rule out the possibility, that there are some chineese musicians/engineers, who work hard to make these...
  
 which one of the chineese hybrid's you've heard?


----------



## MuZo2

Note, as most iems from big brands are manufactured in China. They might be designed elsewhere but all drivers and parts and assembly is made in China. There might be lot of engineers working on these plants who know what takes to make a good iem. They can design and test those parts and compare to big brands. If you see taobao you will see names and measurements of diy iems compared to likes of shure, westone , jh and other ..


----------



## Waqar

eddie c said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38606811098.html after someone mentioned these feature crossover. I also like over ear design and replaceable cable Ordered the 4 Driver enhanced which is tuned to se846 :bigsmile_face:




Are these available on Alixpress? Or do i have too order these trough a forwading agent?
They look good, and i have a feeling they gonna sound good.


----------



## robvagyok

waqar said:


> Are these available on Alixpress? Or do i have too order these trough a forwading agent?
> They look good, and i have a feeling they gonna sound good.


 
 I've not seen them on aliexpress.


----------



## FUYU

eddie c said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38606811098.html after someone mentioned these feature crossover. I also like over ear design and replaceable cable Ordered the 4 Driver enhanced which is tuned to se846


 
 They do. My post did however just translate most of the gibberish from their description. But thanks for taking one for the team. I was actually curious on how they perform.
 The tuning is more catered towards the SE535, however improved to get to (in their mind) SE846 levels. I don't want to take away the hype, but I hope you get a good sounding product.


----------



## Sonic Defender

skullophile said:


> Yeah the HCK A2's are a great iem. They're more suited for home listening as they are quite big. They pack a 10mm dynamic with the 2 Ba's. I have no comfort issues, I have larger than average ears though.


 
 Canadians have fat heads.


----------



## B9Scrambler

*Disregard my idiotic comments*


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> So what you're saying is that we need a Zika virus outbreak to balance out our "fat heads". Geezuz....


 





 Seems very drastic B9!


----------



## Sonic Defender

b9scrambler said:


> So what you're saying is that we need a Zika virus outbreak to balance out our "fat heads". Geezuz....


 
 You did realize I was joking right? I thought that was pretty obvious considering I'm Canadian.


----------



## Sonic Defender

podster said:


> Seems very drastic B9!


 
 Considering horrible birth defects are the result, yah I would say it is pretty drastic.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I took offence...unnecessarily so. My apologies.


----------



## Sonic Defender

b9scrambler said:


> I took offence...unnecessarily so. My apologies.


 
 No worries mate, not only do we have fat heads, we're also sensitive people up here in the north 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cheers .


----------



## Skullophile

There's more music maker iems on taobao/mistertao. There's micro drivers and transformer ones, check them out!
Eddie c has the quad drivers covered, I've got the S3 on the way and twin and Fuyu have reviewed the tk11 and tk12's.


----------



## Podster

Woot Woot she's here


----------



## FUYU

podster said:


> Woot Woot she's here


 
 What are those!?
 That Amp looks sick! Looks like I going to have something else on my buy-list.


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> Woot Woot she's here


 
 Sweet, but shouldn't you be listening with hybrid iems as well?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> Woot Woot she's here


 
 So you're a Kickstarter supporter eh?  LOL
  
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/970055861/hybrid-valve-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Podster

fuyu said:


> What are those!?
> That Amp looks sick! Looks like I going to have something else on my buy-list.


 

 This is Martin's Kickstarter Hybrid Valve amp which just arrived, needs a full charge right now but I could tell from the decay on a couple tracks with my Havi's that I'll be dancing along singing that song soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 High gain was way too much power for my Techne's in this photo but low gain is going to work for a lot of iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Stacks well


----------



## Eddie C

waqar said:


> Are these available on Alixpress? Or do i have too order these trough a forwading agent?
> They look good, and i have a feeling they gonna sound good.


 
  
 I dont see them on aliexpress from Shenzen HCkexin / Easy Earphones. And these are directly from Musicmaker which makes the HCK A2/Musicmaker tk12 and the Musicmaker s3 so I am confident in these. I used mistertao because I cannot navigate through the site with google translate haha


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> So you're a Kickstarter supporter eh?  LOL
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/970055861/hybrid-valve-headphone-amplifier


 

 Indeed Bob, been waiting since 5/15/2015! But so far it sure sounds worth the wait!
  
 I here you Mr. T and I'm working on that as we type, if those A2's and Atlas would just get here now, it's a race of the A's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Little profile shot


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> Indeed Bob, been waiting since 5/15/2015! But so far it sure sounds worth the wait!


 
 Kinda reminds me of my Schiit Vali hybrid amp.


----------



## Eddie C

It reminds me of the ALO Audio Continental Dual Mono


----------



## Waqar

eddie c said:


> I dont see them on aliexpress from Shenzen HCkexin / Easy Earphones. And these are directly from Musicmaker which makes the HCK A2/Musicmaker tk12 and the Musicmaker s3 so I am confident in these. I used mistertao because I cannot navigate through the site with google translate haha




Ahh ok, looking forward too some impresions on these.


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> This is Martin's Kickstarter Hybrid Valve amp which just arrived, needs a full charge right now but I could tell from the decay on a couple tracks with my Havi's that I'll be dancing along singing that song soon High gain was way too much power for my Techne's in this photo but low gain is going to work for a lot of iem's:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> Stacks well:wink_face:




Havi love tubes


----------



## amature101

china holidays are coming to an end, are you readyyyy.Time to get new lz03, new dqsm and more


----------



## capnjack

Got fed up with waiting for the Easy UE 3 so I cancelled 'em ( especially if there isn't a crossover built in )


----------



## FUYU

capnjack said:


> Got fed up with waiting for the Easy UE 3 so I cancelled 'em ( especially if there isn't a crossover built in )


 

 Wanna have mine?


----------



## capnjack

Thanks, but I got a pair of Trinity Atlas turning up this morning!


----------



## JacKallen

fuyu said:


> Wanna have mine?


 
 Don't worry, I'll take them.


----------



## capnjack

fuyu said:


> Wanna have mine?







jackallen said:


> Don't worry, I'll take them.




Sounds like you might have a buyer!
Incidentally what colour did you get and how do they sound ? 
I had the red carbon fibre 3ba+dd on order, but the lack of any sort of crossover put me off.


----------



## Tob8i

eddie c said:


> I dont see them on aliexpress from Shenzen HCkexin / Easy Earphones. And these are directly from Musicmaker which makes the HCK A2/Musicmaker tk12 and the Musicmaker s3 so I am confident in these. I used mistertao because I cannot navigate through the site with google translate haha


 
  
 Have you heard any other IEM in this or a higher price range?
  
 At the moment I am listening to electronic music through the Easy UE. If I would not know any better models I would asume they are pretty great. And yes, for their price around 100$ they are good. Just when you compare them to something like the Pai Audio MR3 or Fischer Amps FA-2 they lose. The Pai Audio MR3 are definitely the best Chinese IEM I know. For 170$ and sometimes even a bit cheaper you get a performance better than the SE425. Not to mention the good build quality and one year warranty.


----------



## 1clearhead

If anyone is ever in Beijing, China.......Zhongguancun electronics market in beijing is the place to buy your next pair of Chinese, or branded pair of headphones.
  
 These are some of my "go to" place for listening and lounging......let's start with my favorite.
  



  
 Get a load of Takstar!
  

  
 .....and for those that like the REMAX headphone brand.....And that's just the REMAX dude!
  

  
 Oops! Can't forget Sennheiser!
  

  
 For all you headphone enthusiast, I hope you enjoyed the picks!


----------



## Eddie C

tob8i said:


> Have you heard any other IEM in this or a higher price range?
> 
> At the moment I am listening to electronic music through the Easy UE. If I would not know any better models I would asume they are pretty great. And yes, for their price around 100$ they are good. Just when you compare them to something like the Pai Audio MR3 or Fischer Amps FA-2 they lose. The Pai Audio MR3 are definitely the best Chinese IEM I know. For 170$ and sometimes even a bit cheaper you get a performance better than the SE425. Not to mention the good build quality and one year warranty.


 
  
 Yup, ive spent most time with higher price range iems such as the triple fi, ue900, and the earsonics sm3 which i just sold lately. I was quite impressed with my friend's pair of havis (which im also borrowing at the moment) and vsd3 which made me interested in Chinese iems. The price/performance is just incredible. This also goes for Chinese android phones


----------



## Tob8i

eddie c said:


> Yup, ive spent most time with higher price range iems such as the triple fi, ue900, and the earsonics sm3 which i just sold lately. I was quite impressed with my friend's pair of havis (which im also borrowing at the moment) and vsd3 which made me interested in Chinese iems. The price/performance is just incredible. This also goes for Chinese android phones


 
  
 Nice. I am really looking forward to your impressions. Especially a comparison to the UE900 would be nice. How much did you pay to Mistertao?
  
 I can agree that some of the lower priced models have an outstanding price/performane ratio. Established brands that are sold in the large electronic stores for up to 50$ have to consider a lot of more costs and usually offer a two year warranty. For the higher price range I am still skeptical. The MR3 is great, but at 170$ before taxes you are not that far away from the large brands any more. The gap gets narrower due to driver costs and development.


----------



## Eddie C

tob8i said:


> Nice. I am really looking forward to your impressions. Especially a comparison to the UE900 would be nice. How much did you pay to Mistertao?
> 
> I can agree that some of the lower priced models have an outstanding price/performane ratio. Established brands that are sold in the large electronic stores for up to 50$ have to consider a lot of more costs and usually offer a two year warranty. For the higher price range I am still skeptical. The MR3 is great, but at 170$ before taxes you are not that far away from the large brands any more. The gap gets narrower due to driver costs and development.




It will be from memory, I dont have the ue900 anymore. I have only paid the first payment right now $148 usd,waiting for second payment so I have the total cost, these better be worth it. I am more skeptical about these diy IEMs because there are no reviews to back them up compared to the big names like westone. The triple driver enhanced and 4 driver premium models of the mrz shure iem I got were very convincing at ~$95 and ~$66!!


----------



## nolife1123

1clearhead said:


> If anyone is ever in Beijing, China.......Zhongguancun electronics market in beijing is the place to buy your next pair of Chinese, or branded pair of headphones.
> 
> These are some of my "go to" place for listening and lounging......let's start with my favorite.
> 
> ...


 
 Looks amazing! All I have here in Croatia is a shop or two with a couple of Audeze headphones, Marantz amps and Audio Technicas in a shop triple the size of any of those


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> If anyone is ever in Beijing, China.......Zhongguancun electronics market in beijing is the place to buy your next pair of Chinese, or branded pair of headphones.
> 
> These are some of my "go to" place for listening and lounging......let's start with my favorite.
> 
> ...


 
 That looks like just the place for me


----------



## EISENbricher

Hahaha... here in India there's too much scarcity of such shops. Heck, we only get to see some stuff only from brands such as Bose, Audio Technica, Sony, etc. 
 Very limited choices even on local online resellers here.


----------



## Saoshyant

I wish I'd have a little more head time to give the LZ-Z03A a listen, but after getting in an RSA Shadow, I'm basically going through all my IEM/Earbuds to see how they sound.  I must admit the MX985 sounds astounding with some Foo Fighters.  On initial listens with the LZ, it was really quite good for it's price, great bass.


----------



## FUYU

eddie c said:


> It will be from memory, I dont have the ue900 anymore. I have only paid the first payment right now $148 usd,waiting for second payment so I have the total cost, these better be worth it. I am more skeptical about these diy IEMs because there are no reviews to back them up compared to the big names like westone. *The triple driver enhanced and 4 driver premium models of the mrz shure iem I got were very convincing at ~$95 and ~$66!!*


 
 Wait, you auditioned them? Or are you just going by their price? Because If they're as good as MusicMaker advertises, then I'm going to buy them (and possibly reshell them to customs).


----------



## Eddie C

fuyu said:


> Wait, you auditioned them? Or are you just going by their price? Because If they're as good as MusicMaker advertises, then I'm going to buy them (and possibly reshell them to customs).




No I did not audition them, just for the price they were convincing at their prices because the 4 driver enhanced I got is $148, I'll let you guys know how mine performs first!


----------



## MuZo2

Dont understand the prices , there are 4 versions.


----------



## j0p3Y

1clearhead said:


> Oops! Can't forget Sennheiser!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today, Sennheiser Cx 5.00i is available to me for USD 21,00. Should I get one?


----------



## 1clearhead

j0p3y said:


> Today, *Sennheiser Cx 5.00i is available to me for USD 21,00. Should I get one?*


 
 At their regular price I wouldn't bother buying them, there are better options. But, at $21 US dollars? That price is basically a steal!.....Go for it!


----------



## baldy3577

Found some more helpful information regarding BA drivers and tuning effects using filters, etc. on Sonion's website...I'm sure we should be able to apply the knowledge and principles to Knowles drivers as well...On that note, I wonder if we could fit different dampers on some of our hybrid IEM's (like the Xiaomi Hybrids), or if they even use them (I haven't taken mine apart yet...have only sealed the front port with CA for increased sub bass response).
  
 http://www.sonion.com/~/media/Files/Academy/Academy_ProAudio__DocCode_304_V_001_Web.ashx
  
 On another note, I  can't wait to read the impressions of the S3 vs the HCK-A2.  I really enjoy the sub bass of my Velodyne V-Pulse and Monster Turbines, but the clarity in the mids and lower treble of my Etymotic HF5 (with the green filters from the ER6i), howeverI have yet to find any IEM that has smooth/natural sounding, ruler flat response, and massive soundstage treble like the Vifa XT25TG30-04 tweeters I have in my home speakers.  I know I'm asking for a lot in an IEM, but one can dream about having their perfect sound signature.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Full Review of the New LZ-Z03a is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-lz-z03a-the-honeybadger-of-small-iems/reviews/15279
  
 Enjoy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedTwilight

podster said:


> This is Martin's Kickstarter Hybrid Valve amp which just arrived, needs a full charge right now but I could tell from the decay on a couple tracks with my Havi's that I'll be dancing along singing that song soon High gain was way too much power for my Techne's in this photo but low gain is going to work for a lot of iem's:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> Stacks well:wink_face:




Wow didn't realise it was that small! Was thinking it was CDM sized.


----------



## vegetaleb

So it's like fruits?
 You buy per Kg?


----------



## Skullophile

My rant about the HCK A2 vs T-Peos H-300

The only iem that I own that holds up to the A2 in terms of clarity and size is the T-Peos H300. The A2 is a touch warmer than the cold h300. Nearly keeps up with micro details is very slightly wider but notes are quite a bit thicker. Quite an achievement... A2's treble is rolled off earlier than H300 but just about every iem is. A2's treble rolls off just where it remains polite but keeps up with the quality of h300's top end. Bass is noticeably bigger and a little looser with A2 compared to the super tight and also amazing bass of h300. With the H300 I get caught up listening to the clinical presentation, listening to the attack and decay etc. A2's have a more natural sound and I can forget they're there, cliche I know but that's the way she goes. One iem for critical listening and either one for the desert island. Ymmv


----------



## JacKallen

skullophile said:


> My rant about the HCK A2 vs T-Peos H-300
> 
> The only iem that I own that holds up to the A2 in terms of clarity and size is the T-Peos H300. The A2 is a touch warmer than the cold h300. Nearly keeps up with micro details is very slightly wider but notes are quite a bit thicker. Quite an achievement... A2's treble is rolled off earlier than H300 but just about every iem is. A2's treble rolls off just where it remains polite but keeps up with the quality of h300's top end. Bass is noticeably bigger and a little looser with A2 compared to the super tight and also amazing bass of h300. With the H300 I get caught up listening to the clinical presentation, listening to the attack and decay etc. A2's have a more natural sound and I can forget they're there, cliche I know but that's the way she goes. One iem for critical listening and either one for the desert island. Ymmv


 
 How does the A2 stack up against the Altone 200?


----------



## Podster

redtwilight said:


> Wow didn't realise it was that small! Was thinking it was CDM sized.




Just a bit taller than the X3ii, the other diminsions are about the same.


----------



## Skullophile

jackallen said:


> How does the A2 stack up against the Altone 200?


Altone 200 is less wide in soundstage, warmer, a little thinner, more V shaped, more mid bass, little less sub. The treble of the Altone easily beats out the A2, more extension and sparkle. A2 rolls off to and avoids fatigue. A2 has a more "reference" and flat freq response albeit with its massive bass. A2's mids are huge and not as far back (if at all). Even though the Altone falls short in lots of ways, is still quite a refined and fun hybrid.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Any word on the HCK S3 yet?
  








 TWIN


----------



## robervaul

What is the size of the driver? 
 It´s in the category > Kitchen Appliances > Blenders  LOL
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ping-Yan-YE-80-HIFI-fever-IE800-phone-ear-earbud-headphones-with-heavy-bass-wheat-ie80/2033137848.html


----------



## Skullophile

twinacstacks said:


> Any word on the HCK S3 yet?
> 
> TWIN


nope, ems tracking still says nothing, still in China. I'm building a time machine!


----------



## Skullophile

... So I can stalk Mr Z and steal his design for the S3 and make one!


----------



## RedTwilight

podster said:


> Just a bit taller than the X3ii, the other diminsions are about the same.




Perfect stack indeed!


----------



## Lurk650

My HCK A2 is still showing NY as of 2 days ago....grr so much for 10-15 days delivery time


----------



## yacobx

lurk650 said:


> My HCK A2 is still showing NY as of 2 days ago....grr so much for 10-15 days delivery time


 

 lol the money we save buying from china is almost not worth it some times.


----------



## 1clearhead

vegetaleb said:


> So it's like fruits?
> You buy per Kg?


 
  
 Funny, but yes! I buy to satisfy and indulge on my listening experience, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


skullophile said:


> nope, ems tracking still says nothing, still in China. I'm building a time machine!


 
 Hopefully, we'll match the same frequency/portal on my time machine and get you over here! .....Lunch's on me!


----------



## JacKallen

skullophile said:


> Altone 200 is less wide in soundstage, warmer, a little thinner, more V shaped, more mid bass, little less sub. The treble of the Altone easily beats out the A2, more extension and sparkle. A2 rolls off to and avoids fatigue. A2 has a more "reference" and flat freq response albeit with its massive bass. A2's mids are huge and not as far back (if at all). Even though the Altone falls short in lots of ways, is still quite a refined and fun hybrid.


 
 Thank you. (y) When you say the treble of the Altone easily beat out the HCK, do you mean just in quantity, or in perfomance?


----------



## Tob8i

On Thursday I let two friends listen to the Easy UE and Easy UE 3. I wanted to see if maybe I am only too spoiled by all those expensive models. Number 1 only owns a DTX100 or DTX101ie, so he is used to very bass heavy sound. He already had my HDS1 last week and did not like it. Number 2 owns a SE215, which is still bass heavy but sounds natural to him.
  
 Number 1 really liked the Easy UE 3, especially the quite heavy bass. Number 2 said it sounded too bassy, dark and muddy. He prefered the Easy UE, although he told me it was too bright. He still found the tonality of his SE215 to be better. Number 1 did not like the Easy UE due to the lack of bass.
  
 I will definitely keep the Easy UE, because it looks amazing and the sound is quite decent for the price. The Easy UE 3 will have to go. It is just too bass heavy for my listening preference most of the time. For electronic music it really makes a lot of fun, though.


----------



## capnjack

tob8i said:


> On Thursday I let two friends listen to the Easy UE and Easy UE 3. I wanted to see if maybe I am only too spoiled by all those expensive models. Number 1 only owns a DTX100 or DTX101ie, so he is used to very bass heavy sound. He already had my HDS1 last week and did not like it. Number 2 owns a SE215, which is still bass heavy but sounds natural to him.
> 
> Number 1 really liked the Easy UE 3, especially the quite heavy bass. Number 2 said it sounded too bassy, dark and muddy. He prefered the Easy UE, although he told me it was too bright. He still found the tonality of his SE215 to be better. Number 1 did not like the Easy UE due to the lack of bass.
> 
> I will definitely keep the Easy UE, because it looks amazing and the sound is quite decent for the price. The Easy UE 3 will have to go. It is just too bass heavy for my listening preference most of the time. For electronic music it really makes a lot of fun, though.




Thanks for that, I cancelled my order for the UE3's because of the lack of a crossover and was worried about its dark signature. I did however order a pair of Trinity Atlas which are tuneable with the filters and am extremely happy with them.


----------



## yacobx

capnjack said:


> tob8i said:
> 
> 
> > On Thursday I let two friends listen to the Easy UE and Easy UE 3. I wanted to see if maybe I am only too spoiled by all those expensive models. Number 1 only owns a DTX100 or DTX101ie, so he is used to very bass heavy sound. He already had my HDS1 last week and did not like it. Number 2 owns a SE215, which is still bass heavy but sounds natural to him.
> ...


 

 Ive been eyeing those  Trinity Atlas for some time now... that purple would look excellent with some crystal cables


----------



## capnjack

yacobx said:


> Ive been eyeing those  Trinity Atlas for some time now... that purple would look excellent with some crystal cables


 

   They're viaing with my Zen 2 for ear time at the moment!


----------



## Sound Eq

so whats the verdict of this Hybrid Valve Headphone Amplifier and from where is it sold, and what is the impression, and how is the bass on it, i hope its warm rich layered and non fatiguing and musical


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, the Easy UE3 would be fun with bass-centric music?  Might have to look into it....


----------



## Skullophile

jackallen said:


> Thank you. (y) When you say the treble of the Altone easily beat out the HCK, do you mean just in quantity, or in perfomance?


 
 Just did some more testing and the performance, tone and quality are very similar. Both sound pretty realistic. More sparkle with the altones. If you like the treble of the Altone's you'll like the A2's.
 But they are definately less forward and take a dip earlier. Hope these impressions help.


----------



## JacKallen

skullophile said:


> Just did some more testing and the performance, tone and quality are very similar. Both sound pretty realistic. More sparkle with the altones. If you like the treble of the Altone's you'll like the A2's.
> But they are definately less forward and take a dip earlier. Hope these impressions help.


 
 Thank you. Helps a lot. I love the treble of the Altone although I find it just a tad too elevated.


----------



## FUYU

saoshyant said:


> Hmm, the Easy UE3 would be fun with bass-centric music?  Might have to look into it....


 

 Yes, but it's more balanced than anything. It has good impact, but compared to the HCK A2s/LZ A2s it's more polite.


----------



## hinfla

Does anyone have both the Hifiman RE-400s and the new Xiaomi Hybrid Dual Drivers IEMs to compare?
  
I had the RE-400s are found their sound quality amazing but the bass a little bit lacking and wondering how the Xiaomi Hybrids would compare. I have the Piston 2s but don't find them as good as the RE-400s were.


----------



## Blommen

sound eq said:


> so whats the verdict of this Hybrid Valve Headphone Amplifier and from where is it sold, and what is the impression, and how is the bass on it, i hope its warm rich layered and non fatiguing and musical


 
 +1 I would like to know as well!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here we go! Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/vibro-labs-aria-quad-armature-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15302


----------



## CADCAM

Anyone wanting to try the Auvio tips (at least in medium) here's a great deal.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PACKS-Auvio-Silicone-Replacement-Headphones-Earbuds-Tips-Medium-3300784-TD28/272138460590?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34859%26meid%3D8d13127071b84c16bfd2772c847b09ea%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D281937755485


----------



## Paulpark222

A new budger killer, Tennmak Piano
  
 Review link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/tennmak-piano/reviews/15306
  
  

  
 Enjoy!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Hello, does anyone know currently which seller offers a service of customizing a universal fit iem with your own logo for around 70USD?

 I found this on Taoabao:
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.154.ZJ6SdK&id=45814656466&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
  
 Has anyone heard of it before?

 Oh and also I found this:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-13162246604.36.dfOvb1&id=526025415645
  
 Not sure has anyone heard of them before, but I think someone did mentioned it in the thread. Do they sound good?

 Lastly, PaiAudio 
http://www.paiaudio.com/p_productShow.asp
  
 Can anyone kindly provide some info ?


 Thank-you


----------



## Paulpark222

audionewbi3 said:


> Hello, does anyone know currently which seller offers a service of customizing a universal fit iem with your own logo for around 70USD?
> 
> I found this on Taoabao:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well..I've actually reviewed everything except the first one, but it's written in Korean.
  
 I didn't review the first one because the sound was not so satisfying. 
  
  
  
 You can actually purchase the 2nd and 3rd products on other websites.
  
 MR3 can be purchased on Ebay or aliexpress and the second product can be purchased on aliexpress.
  
 This product is actually called "Easy UE 2" on aliexpress.
  
 Link: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-2-Version-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32577221045.html
  
  
 I'll post you my review links if you want to read the brief information by using google translator and some pictures.
  
 Not sure if it will translate it well, but oh well better than nothing.
  
 I'm not planning to review the MR3 on english  but i will soon review the Easy UE2 on Head-Fi, so stay tuned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
 Anyway, here's my Korean link for those two products.
  
 Easy UE 2: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=paulpark22&logNo=220619347678&redirect=Dlog
  
 MR3: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=paulpark22&logNo=220538697749&categoryNo=21&parentCategoryNo=0&viewDate=&currentPage=5&postListTopCurrentPage=&from=menu&userTopListOpen=true&userTopListCount=5&userTopListManageOpen=false&userTopListCurrentPage=5
  
  
 Hope this helps.
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## AudioNewbi3

paulpark222 said:


> Well..I've actually reviewed everything except the first one, but it's written in Korean.
> 
> I didn't review the first one because the sound was not so satisfying.
> 
> ...


 
@Paul Thanks for the reply! 

 Regarding the first IEM, which of the following versions did you get?

 Single DD 8mm;Dual DD 7mm, 8mm; Single BA; Dual BA; Single DD Single BA

 And thanks for the info regarding alternative web sources to purchase the IEM's. Actually, I prefer to buy on Taobao as I myself is a native Chinese, and I have found that 90% of the time, all the items on Aliexpress are actually quite expensive when compared to the prices on Taobao. This is because, according to my experience, Taobao sellers are also the producers of these products and they sometimes distribute them to sellers on AE.

 Also, thank-you very much for the review links, I will try to google translate them. If it was in Japanese, then I could have understood hahaha.

 Lastly, if I am not mistaken, the MR3 is waaaayyyyyy over my budget currently.    

 Btw, have you tried these before?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-10919415120.31.twoOoT&id=525171834177


----------



## ozkan

Has anyone tried Ausdom M05 bluetooth headphoes? Are they really bassy as some reviewers say? Thank you. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Ausdom-Bluetooth-Headphones-Microphone-Hands-free/dp/B00SSSJ51G%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJ7VMODKUTIUWFY2Q%26tag%3Dheadfiorg-rev-rc-li-t-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00SSSJ51G#Ask


----------



## B9Scrambler

ozkan said:


> Has anyone tried Ausdom M05 bluetooth headphoes? Are they really bassy as some reviewers say? Thank you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ausdom-Bluetooth-Headphones-Microphone-Hands-free/dp/B00SSSJ51G%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJ7VMODKUTIUWFY2Q%26tag%3Dheadfiorg-rev-rc-li-t-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00SSSJ51G#Ask


 
  
 Yes'sir. Quite a few of us have actually. They are quite bassy, but with some EQ or modding they can actually be a pretty stellar headphones. Stock I found them to be pretty enjoyable when out and about, but with too much mid-bass for critical listening.
  
 Reviews: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones
  
 Modding courtesy of Solderdude: http://www.mediafire.com/view/osfsil6wzpvdmb3/Ausdom_M05_modification.pdf


----------



## Inszy

hinfla said:


> Does anyone have both the Hifiman RE-400s and the new Xiaomi Hybrid Dual Drivers IEMs to compare?
> 
> I had the RE-400s are found their sound quality amazing but the bass a little bit lacking and wondering how the Xiaomi Hybrids would compare. I have the Piston 2s but don't find them as good as the RE-400s were.


 
  
 Don't waste money for Xiaomi.


----------



## robvagyok

baldy3577 said:


> Found some more helpful information regarding BA drivers and tuning effects using filters, etc. on Sonion's website...I'm sure we should be able to apply the knowledge and principles to Knowles drivers as well...On that note, I wonder if we could fit different dampers on some of our hybrid IEM's (like the Xiaomi Hybrids), or if they even use them (I haven't taken mine apart yet...have only sealed the front port with CA for increased sub bass response).
> 
> http://www.sonion.com/~/media/Files/Academy/Academy_ProAudio__DocCode_304_V_001_Web.ashx


 
 that's a good find! thanks for sharing 
  


tob8i said:


> On Thursday I let two friends listen to the Easy UE and Easy UE 3. I wanted to see if maybe I am only too spoiled by all those expensive models. Number 1 only owns a DTX100 or DTX101ie, so he is used to very bass heavy sound. He already had my HDS1 last week and did not like it. Number 2 owns a SE215, which is still bass heavy but sounds natural to him.
> 
> Number 1 really liked the Easy UE 3, especially the quite heavy bass. Number 2 said it sounded too bassy, dark and muddy. He prefered the Easy UE, although he told me it was too bright. He still found the tonality of his SE215 to be better. Number 1 did not like the Easy UE due to the lack of bass.
> 
> I will definitely keep the Easy UE, because it looks amazing and the sound is quite decent for the price. The Easy UE 3 will have to go. It is just too bass heavy for my listening preference most of the time. For electronic music it really makes a lot of fun, though.


 
 it's intresting, that neighter the UE nor the UE3 uses crossover, as I found both Zama Industrial and Pai Audio offer different pre-set BA units with frequency divider - which makes it easy to access for DIYers.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys Look what I just found. weren't the Boarsemen the 'phones that Igor was so enthused about?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-Boarseman-CX98-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Hifi-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-For/519064_32544113443.html
  
  
 Are These new?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-KZ-ZS2-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-Hifi-Headphones-Earphone-Original-KZ-ZS2-Headset/519064_32609650287.html
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

My guess, and this is only a guess, is that the ZS2 will have the same construction as the ZS1 but with the tuning of the ZN1 mini since many found the ZS1 too bassy (not me...I love those things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## happ

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys Look what I just found. weren't the Boarsemen the 'phones that Igor was so enthused about?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-Boarseman-CX98-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Hifi-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-For/519064_32544113443.html
> 
> ...


 
 Easy Earphone has been selling the Boarsemen CX98 and CX98S for a while now.
 I made some comments here about the model CX98 a few weeks ago; purchased from EE.
 IMO the SQ of these are mediocre at best, and have no outstanding traits; dynamics, soundstage, detail, etc.
 Build quality is very good though; and I've used the cable for another IEM.
 Inside is just one dynamic driver mounted in a medium large plastic housing.  Think they are advertised as having moving coil drivers too.
 Should have posted pictures of the insides before they got banished to the drawer of no return a while ago!


----------



## peter123

My take on VE Asura 2.0:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/asura-2-0/reviews/15310


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey guys!
  
 I've been burning-in my new KZ-ATN (probably the ZN1 version with unusually thick wires?) for over 20 hours now. At first listen, It had a lot of mid-bass presense, but will ocassually hit sub-bass notes when called for, while the upper mid-range and treble sounds very nice and clear!....Almost transparent at times!
  
 But, wow!....the bass presense is enormous! I assume, that's why it has such a wide and BIG soundstage.


----------



## Paulpark222

audionewbi3 said:


> @Paul Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Regarding the first IEM, which of the following versions did you get?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah, I see. yeah google translator sucks when it comes to Chinese-Korean translation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will post the review for Easy UE 2 in several days.
  
  
 And about the product on the first link, I've only tried the single dd first so that I can briefly check the manufacturer's tuning ability before I proceed to more expensive versions.
  
 1dd was not satisfying for me so I decided not to buy any other stuff from that manufacturer. 
  
 It's great that you can buy stuff directly from taobao cuz I need to use taobao agency every time I buy stuff from China.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And to give you an answer about that product (Tingker T180), yes I am planning to try them out as well. 
  
 I'm also thinking about trying out the Tingker T300 as well but not sure yet.  
  
 I've tried other tingker products such as T100 and TK200 and they all sound great so I'm pretty sure rest of the Tingker IEMs will sound good as well.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## AudioNewbi3

paulpark222 said:


> Ah, I see. yeah google translator sucks when it comes to Chinese-Korean translation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Paul Thanks for the reply. Yup, I guess we can all agree that GT is sub-par hahaha. 

 As for buying items from Taobao, I also use an agent (MyBest), though it only ships from GhuangZhou to Malaysia.
 How "bad" is the 1dd iem?
 I am very much looking forward to your review of the Easy EU 2.

 Is there a difference between the Easy UE, Easy UE 2, Easy UE 3? If so, what is the general consensus on these? Lastly, have you heard of the **** UE before? How do they sound?

 Once again sorry for all the questions.

 Thank-you


----------



## Tob8i

You can read my opinions on the most expensive versions of Easy UE and Easy UE 3 on the pages before. Really good build quality and decent sound, but nothing special. But the MR3 is better and especially it is very well tuned. Of course the MR3 is a lot more expensive.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

tob8i said:


> You can read my opinions on the most expensive versions of Easy UE and Easy UE 3 on the pages before. Really good build quality and decent sound, but nothing special. But the MR3 is better and especially it is very well tuned. Of course the MR3 is a lot more expensive.


 
 Thanks，I will try my best and "dig" up those old thread amidst these 1516 pages of knowledge hahaha


----------



## FUYU

If anyone from europe is interested in the UE 3:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/799230/easy-earphones-ue3-3-ba-dd
 I'll provide as much details as you want. Just hit me a PM.


----------



## TwinACStacks

On another Note I just ordered my Musicmaker Tomahawk III (HCK S3 or Musicmaker Phantom III) it has a lot of names From Easy for $249 USD. This is less than any other website even TaoBao once you add in shipping and their processing fee By at least $20.
  
 I think it's insanely good for a 5 Driver with crossovers.
  
 If You want this discount you must contact Easy directly at Aliexpress through his store and identify yourself as a member of Head-Fi.
  
 These are due to go up in price on all websites for the New Year.  Just giving you guys the Heads-up. BTW:  Easy has a money-back guarantee I just noticed when I ordered these Gems.
  
 I WILL do a Full review, good or bad.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> On another Note I just ordered my Musicmaker Tomahawk III (HCK S3 or Musicmaker Phantom III) it has a lot of names From Easy for $249 USD. This is less than any other website even TaoBao once you add in shipping and their processing fee By at least $20.
> 
> I think it's insanely good for a 5 Driver with crossovers.
> 
> ...


 

 Taking a BIG one for the team here TWIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    If I'm not mistaken the price on his Aliexpress website is $350 so that is some discount he's giving!


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Taking a BIG one for the team here TWIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 $365 Now. But That is MSRP. $249 is about $20 cheaper than anyone else for the Fixed silver cable model, Once You factor in the Shipping and processing charges for TaoBao.
  
 This will let you know how TRULY impressed I am with the Musicmaker TK12 (HCK A2). SKULLOPHILE ordered them a Couple weeks ago after hearing the HCK A2!!!!!
  
 I can't wait to hear what he has to say, especially with a shot in the dark. NO Reviews whatsoever. Good or Bad I'm stuck with it, and I will review it Fairly as possible.
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> $365 Now. But That is MSRP. $249 is about $20 cheaper than anyone else for the Fixed silver cable model, Once You factor in the Shipping and processing charges for TaoBao.
> 
> This will let you know how TRULY impressed I am with the Musicmaker TK12 (HCK A2). SKULLOPHILE ordered them a Couple weeks ago after hearing the HCK A2!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Do you know if easy will carry the one with changeable cable? I really find that a plus for that price.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> Do you know if easy will carry the one with changeable cable? I really find that a plus for that price.


 





 Jac I will ask him. Of course it's a few pennies more expensive. BTW: I made a mistake on the Name. It's the Shockwave III The tomahawk is a different Mr.Z Phone that he is carrying.
  








 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

It seems Tennmak has been around for over a year with virtually no reviews or comments I could find, other than Paulpak222's recent review of the Piano model. Any other opinions or owners here?


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> Jac I will ask him. Of course it's a few pennies more expensive. BTW: I made a mistake on the Name. It's the Shockwave III The tomahawk is a different Mrz. Phone that he is carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you. Might be worth the extra cost though.


----------



## happ

1clearhead said:


> OK guys! SENDIY (a Chinese headphone company, of course) just kicked-out its' latest IEM made out of wood a few months ago, and all I can say is... "Flawless"! These things are just amazing! .....package and all! It even comes with a 12 track test CD with classical, vocal music, etc... These toppled everything I have so far, only to sound equivelant to my K3003. And with the balanced tips it sounds as good as some of the best monitors I've ever heard. With the comply tips, they remind me so much of the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEM's! Yes, personally I think they are that good! .....so far burned-in over 60 hours. As of right now, they are my personal best!
> 
> Check out the EQ sound graph below......
> 
> ...


----------



## kiler

These look really good, but aren't they "just" a single dynamic driver? I'll wait for some more impressions, cause they seem an awesome deal if more ppl agree


----------



## Radog

How do you contact Easy and ask for the discount? Interested in the 5 or 3 driver iems.


----------



## wastan

carltonh said:


> It seems Tennmak has been around for over a year with virtually no reviews or comments I could find, other than Paulpak222's recent review of the Piano model. Any other opinions or owners here?



I found this thread, I don't know how accurate it is though:http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/9840_30#post_10994296


----------



## MuZo2

radog said:


> How do you contact Easy and ask for the discount? Interested in the 5 or 3 driver iems.


 

 they have contact details on each page under the iem, mail/skype/qq. I am thinking about same but I am not convinced. Will wait for lz-a3 or new dqsm.


----------



## eriatarka1

carltonh said:


> It seems Tennmak has been around for over a year with virtually no reviews or comments I could find, other than Paulpak222's recent review of the Piano model. Any other opinions or owners here?


 
 I bought http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/TENNMAK-DIY-EC70-ear-hook-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-strong-bass-and-clear-sound-IE800-cable/1183804_32218492745.html in the hope that it might provide just what I was after - over-ear hooks, good quality, decent mic.
  
 The mic's ok, little undersensitive but works enough for phone calls. The coating on the over-ear hooks is useless - the metal broke through the end of one, but the other one was on its way to coming off. The sound quality was passable but hardly spectacular - but the dealbreaker was the mediocre balancing of drivers.
  
 I'd not recommend.


----------



## Lurk650

Already posted in the HCK A2 dedicated thread but get them. Seriously. The hype train is real. Jump on it and go along for the ride. Literally took 30 secs to hear their beauty and have been told they get even better. Only have an hour on them and I want to keep listening, but can't due to work lol. I have Auvio large on there now, will test out with Spin Fit later for people outside of US who can't get Auvio but want these IEMs


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Already posted in the HCK A2 dedicated thread but get them. Seriously. The hype train is real. Jump on it and go along for the ride. Literally took 30 secs to hear their beauty and have been told they get even better. Only have an hour on them and I want to keep listening, but can't due to work lol. I have Auvio large on there now, will test out with Spin Fit later for people outside of US who can't get Auvio but want these IEMs


 






 The stock tips are pretty good to as well. I think the Red Core ones? I'm guessing here I can't remember.
  
 Senior moment.
  
 You DO know it's not HYPE if it's true, just like I reviewed it.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## sparrowc

Any one know of any Chinese / Asian DAPs threads similar to this one?


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> The stock tips are pretty good to as well. I think the Red Core ones? I'm guessing here I can't remember.
> 
> Senior moment.
> 
> ...




Hahaha very true about the hype thing.

Yes, red core, smoke Grey putter. Exactly like my Medium Spin Fit lol


----------



## Skullophile

Great to hear another found love at first listen of the mighty HCK A2's / Music Maker tk12.


----------



## carltonh

Are there seasonal or holiday discounts at these Aliexpress stores? I didn't look there last year to know, but I've seen older threads that they did at least for Nov. 11th. For a $120 IEM, for me that is no impulse buy, and I can wait months for a sale if I expect one.


----------



## slowpickr

carltonh said:


> Are there seasonal or holiday discounts at these Aliexpress stores? I didn't look there last year to know, but I've seen older threads that they did at least for Nov. 11th. For a $120 IEM, for me that is no impulse buy, and I can wait months for a sale if I expect one.


 
 This is assuming they don't cancel it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## clee290

sparrowc said:


> Any one know of any Chinese / Asian DAPs threads similar to this one?


 

 This is sort of a general Chinese gear thread, so any type of gear can be discussed here


----------



## sparrowc

Actually my Cowon Z2 battery died on me, I can't afford the Plenue prices so looking for a cheap but good replacement for the Z2. My business collapsed so money is tight.


----------



## clee290

sparrowc said:


> Actually my Cowon Z2 battery died on me, I can't afford the Plenue prices so looking for a cheap but good replacement for the Z2. My business collapsed so money is tight.


 

 Sorry to hear about your business. Approximately how much are you looking to spend? There is the FiiO X1 which is $100 and the M3 which is about $50. There's also the xDuoo X2 which is also about $50. Or you could go for something like the Ruizu X02 which is in the $15 range.


----------



## sparrowc

My budget is about £40 (about $65 ?). I have been trying to get reviews of the budget players in one place to compare. Detail and clarity are important to me. This is just to tide me by till I can land some good.


----------



## sparrowc

***something good, sorry. Thanks for your recommendations though. I like the idea of the M3, firmware updated yet?


----------



## clee290

sparrowc said:


> ***something good, sorry. Thanks for your recommendations though. I like the idea of the M3, firmware updated yet?


 
 You can follow the firmware update stuff here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/791737/official-m3-firmware-download-and-discussion-thread-fw1-7-new-ui-theme-various-ui-improvements
  
 The latest one seems to be 1.7 that was released January 30th.


----------



## sparrowc

Thanks mate.


----------



## vegetaleb

goodluck4u said:


> My BT earphones can be use more than 4 hours.  My experience are about 5 hours. That case might be initial failure.


 
  
 Hello!
 So what's the difference between QY11 and QY12? Any difference in sound quality or it's just sport vs non-sport design?


----------



## Skullophile

Do you mean Tk11 and Tk12?


----------



## kimD

I would like to added REMAX from HK

Impressive model IEMs
RM610D, 690D and S1.

Better sound quality and cheaper some more.


----------



## Paulpark222

audionewbi3 said:


> @Paul Thanks for the reply. Yup, I guess we can all agree that GT is sub-par hahaha.
> 
> As for buying items from Taobao, I also use an agent (MyBest), though it only ships from GhuangZhou to Malaysia.
> How "bad" is the 1dd iem?
> ...


 
  
 1. 1dd IEM with all transparent shell: I cannot remember the details, but the resolution and the overall clarity was not so satisfactory.  
  
 2. I actually own all of the Easy UE series but I shipped back the Easy UE3 for a replacement as there was a minor with it. First of all, Easy UE2 sounds very good.
 They never sound nor sound like a cheap earphone but rich in detail with high resolution. I'm very surprised at the sound as I wasn't expecting that much from a singe driver IEM. My Easy UE1 is 3BA version so I'm not sure how the other versions of UE1 sound but the 3BA version has a flat response. They are suitable for female vocals and have a bright sound signature. I will also write a review for UE1 3BA after finishing the UE2 review. UE3 review will be uploaded after I receive my replacement. 
 And about the general consensus.. I would say that they are all worth the money for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 3. Kinda ironic as I wrote Korean reviews for all of the product you've mentioned except the transparent 1dd IEM.
 Yes **** UE is also a great budget earphone but Tennmak Piano is superior than the **** UE big time.
 Tennmak Piano is better than the transparent 1dd iem or **** UE, so I highly recommend you to try them out.
  
 Just in case you want to see some pics of UE1: http://blog.naver.com/paulpark22/220627211942
  
  
 Cheers
 Paul


----------



## Paulpark222

Tingker IEMs are now available on Aliexpress:
  
T100:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Original-Easy-T100-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-In-Ear-Earphones-Honeycomb-Headset-With/519064_32573588054.html
 
T180:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Tingker-T180-Balanced-Armature-HIFI-Headphones-In-Ear-Earphones-Honeycomb-Headset-With-MMCX-Cable/519064_32612375992.html
 
T260:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Arrived-Tingker-T260-Two-Balanced-Armature-HIFI-Headphones-Honeycomb-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset-With/519064_32611324269.html
 
T300:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Tingker-T300-Three-Balanced-Armature-HIFI-Headphones-In-Ear-Earphones-Honeycomb-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32611192599.html
 
 
 
 
I also added product info. on Head-Fi.
 
http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=tingker


----------



## AudioNewbi3

paulpark222 said:


> 1. 1dd IEM with all transparent shell: I cannot remember the details, but the resolution and the overall clarity was not so satisfactory.
> 
> 2. I actually own all of the Easy UE series but I shipped back the Easy UE3 for a replacement as there was a minor with it. First of all, Easy UE2 sounds very good.
> They never sound nor sound like a cheap earphone but rich in detail with high resolution. I'm very surprised at the sound as I wasn't expecting that much from a singe driver IEM. My Easy UE1 is 3BA version so I'm not sure how the other versions of UE1 sound but the 3BA version has a flat response. They are suitable for female vocals and have a bright sound signature. I will also write a review for UE1 3BA after finishing the UE2 review. UE3 review will be uploaded after I receive my replacement.
> ...


 
@Paulpark222 Thanks for the reply mate!

 Do the Easy UE's use any form of crossovers? 

 Guess I have narrowed my selection down to either the Tingker's, PaiAudio, or Easy UE's.


----------



## Paulpark222

audionewbi3 said:


> @Paulpark222 Thanks for the reply mate!
> 
> Do the Easy UE's use any form of crossovers?
> 
> Guess I have narrowed my selection down to either the Tingker's, PaiAudio, or Easy UE's.


 
 I'm quite not sure if Easy UEs have any crossovers. 
  
 I can provide you some recommendation if you tell me your taste of music or genre. 
  
 By the way, what Tingker product are you considering? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## AudioNewbi3

paulpark222 said:


> I'm quite not sure if Easy UEs have any crossovers.
> 
> I can provide you some recommendation if you tell me your taste of music or genre.
> 
> ...


 
  
@Paulpark222 
  
 I am currently considering the Tingker T180.

 My taste of music ranges from Jazz, Vocal to Orchestral with Piano Pieces and maybe some Game BGM (I guess you could call it orchestral too) in between.

 Some of the artist I listen to:

 Suara, Hisaishi Joe, Ryuuichi Sakamoto, Lisa Ono, Fourplay, New York Jazz Trio, Diana Krall, Nobuo Uematsu ..........

 My current head gear:

 Sony XBA10, Hifiman RE400, Hifiman RE0, Seahf 320Ohm Earbud, Sidy KT100 Earbud, Audio Technica ATHEW-9.

 As you can tell, I prefer either a mid centric or neutral and clean (I guess) sound sig.

 Thank-you


----------



## peter123

sparrowc said:


> Any one know of any Chinese / Asian DAPs threads similar to this one?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/720512/obscure-chinese-daps


----------



## 1clearhead

OK, so I finally met up with my good Chinese/American friend for lunch. He knows good quality when he hears it. He's the only friend that I have so far in China that owns the *Campfire Audio Jupiter* IEM (made in USA). So, he brought the Jupiters along to finally compare them to my *Sendiy M2 *(made in China). Now, remind you, the Jupiters could range anywhere from $900 to $1,200 US dollars, while the Chinese branded M2's could range anywhere from $40 US dollars and can change at any time! This is an underdog, the M2 VS the top flagship “Jupiter” from Campfire Audio. For this test, we used the silver tuning nozzles for the M2, since they had a closer sound signature to the Jupiters, while comparing them to a variety of medium tips that concluded with some interesting results! So, here go’s the results we both mostly agreed to while using a random amount of songs from different categories anywhere from dance to classical and basically everything in between in no particular order.
  
*Comparison with medium Comply/Foam tips:  *
  
*Bass:* Both had very quick and nice bass. The Jupiters shined with a nice and very pleasing mid-bass/bass response, while the M2's was able to dig deeper in the sub-bass range when needed. 
  
*Midrange:* The midrange was beautifully presented on both! The M2's was able to almost duplicate the lively range and space, while the Jupiter just slightly edged them in transparency. Jupiter is just slightly more ambient than the M2’s, but really not by much.
  
*Treble:* Treble is almost perfect for both, while M2 plays a little drier and the Jupiter a little more spacious. But, the treble sounds very detailed for both sounding a bit forward at around 5 to 8K and rarely sounding sibilance or harsh. And, though they both peak nicely around 10K to 11k it’s usually just a nice sparkle, not sounding a bit hot or strident.
  
*Comparison with medium double-flanges tips:  *The overall outcome would be similar as stated above, but with the Jupiters sounding a little more ambient on the midrange and treble and excellent mid-bass to bass response, and the M2’s showing a lively presentation on the midrange and treble with excellent bass to sub-bass response.
  
*Comparison with Single flange – narrow bore tips:  *The single flange - narrow bore seems to bring out more bass for both, while upper bass is linear and precise on the Jupiters and sub-bass is a little sweeter on the M2’s. But. both Jupiter and M2 sounded a little brighter due to the narrow bore.
   
*Overall Soundstage and depth:  *Soundstage and depth is a little wider and deeper with the M2’s, probably since the sub-bass region is more pronounced, but slightly better control, details and placement of instruments goes to the Jupiters.
  
*Conclusion:  *My Jupitor friend was very impressed with the soundstage and claims that it was not so far-fetched in SQ when comparing both the Jupitor and M2. While, he also stated that according to memory, the Jupiters were overall better in SQ than the Campfire Audio Lyra and Orion, the M2 was actually capable of sounding just as good or even better than both even though they were just as pricey as the Jupiter. ......How is that for a Chinese brand! 
  
My personal comments:  Slowly, Chinese branded headphones (in general) seems to be getting it right and they are daily competing with leading companies and the Sendiy M2 are no slouch in their efforts!
  
 For those interested in price and purchase, I think this link is available.....
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.JZZEUj&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_4_505_506_503_504_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10004_10009_10008,searchweb201560_5,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6448&btsid=6f2a95ab-f206-4281-9bfa-86d0afa19f5f&af=85386&dp=6378_1456193287_6e03c1c19e76cf6ca8d071edd1df8461
  
  
 A BIG THANK'S goes out to my Chinese/American friend on taking the time to compare these two IEMS that really gave some good results.
  
  
 PS. Personally, my goal is to get them Campfire Audio Jupiters! But, for now.....my Sendiy M2's will do! My wallet has a hole.


----------



## robvagyok

how on God's green Earth can hold up a single DD to a 4BA so well?


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I finally met up with my good Chinese/American friend for lunch. He knows good quality when he hears it. He's the only friend that I have so far in China that owns the *Campfire Audio Jupiter* IEM (made in USA). So, he brought the Jupiters along to finally compare them to my *Sendiy M2 *(made in China). Now, remind you, the Jupiters could range anywhere from $900 to $1,200 US dollars, while the Chinese branded M2's could range anywhere from $40 US dollars and can change at any time! This is an underdog, the M2 VS the top flagship “Jupiter” from Campfire Audio. For this test, we used the silver tuning nozzles for the M2, since they had a closer sound signature to the Jupiters, while comparing them to a variety of medium tips that concluded with some interesting results! So, here go’s the results we both mostly agreed to while using a random amount of songs from different categories anywhere from dance to classical and basically everything in between in no particular order.
> 
> *Comparison with medium Comply/Foam tips:  *
> 
> ...


 
 After all that you have been writing, how can it be your goal to pay a th$usand dollars for the Jupiters??


----------



## vegetaleb

skullophile said:


> Do you mean Tk11 and Tk12?


 
  
 QY11 and QY12 BT earphones made by QCY
  


kimd said:


> I would like to added REMAX from HK
> 
> Impressive model IEMs
> RM610D, 690D and S1.
> ...


 
  
 Can you give more details about the S1? they are the only available Remax in my country besides the S2
 Do they sound good? (SQ,soundstage...) Are they really nice for sports?


----------



## airomjosh

If the maker of Jupiter IEM closes for business, you know who is to blame?


----------



## Tob8i

Last week the Sendiy were at 30$ and out of stock if I am right. Now they are back, but at 55$. Seems to me like somebody wants to use the popularity in this thread at the moment.


----------



## Eddie C

tob8i said:


> Last week the Sendiy were at 30$ and out of stock if I am right. Now they are back, but at 55$. Seems to me like somebody wants to use the popularity in this thread at the moment.




I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## garcsa

+1


----------



## kimD

vegetaleb said:


> QY11 and QY12 BT earphones made by QCY
> 
> 
> Can you give more details about the S1? they are the only available Remax in my country besides the S2
> Do they sound good? (SQ,soundstage...) Are they really nice for sports?




After few weeks listening with S1, now no longer love my RHA T20i cause only dual coil, can't beats with quad drivers from S1.

The soundstage very nicer and voices very different between T20 n S1, I would prefer S1 and over T20 don't have mids balances sound, bass quite punchy.

Anyway after having the S1, the sound like heavenly and smooth.

The saddling don't like my T20i anymore 

Can buy from Amazon






Smaller than RHA T20.


----------



## anticute

tob8i said:


> Last week the Sendiy were at 30$ and out of stock if I am right. Now they are back, but at 55$. Seems to me like somebody wants to use the popularity in this thread at the moment.


 

 I asked Easy the exact same thing. The response I got was:
  
 "friend: now the factory have a dd more price, and my cost is 7usd high than before ! and about this price i will make a discount ! then you can check that ! thank you !"
  
 Not entirely sure how 29.99 + 7 equals 55, but I am interpreting this as a general discount coming up


----------



## gyx11

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I finally met up with my good Chinese/American friend for lunch. He knows good quality when he hears it. He's the only friend that I have so far in China that owns the *Campfire Audio Jupiter* IEM (made in USA). So, he brought the Jupiters along to finally compare them to my *Sendiy M2* (made in China). Now, remind you, the Jupiters could range anywhere from $900 to $1,200 US dollars, while the Chinese branded M2's could range anywhere from $40 US dollars and can change at any time! This is an underdog, the M2 VS the top flagship “Jupiter” from Campfire Audio. For this test, we used the silver tuning nozzles for the M2, since they had a closer sound signature to the Jupiters, while comparing them to a variety of medium tips that concluded with some interesting results! So, here go’s the results we both mostly agreed to while using a random amount of songs from different categories anywhere from dance to classical and basically everything in between in no particular order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven't posted in here for quite some time, but I hope you don't mind me saying that I am skeptical about some of your claims to say the least.

Whilst I don't doubt that there are several 'sleeper' IEMs in the Chinese market that are some of the best value to be found (having owned a few myself), I am very doubtful that they sound at the level of the Campfire Audio Jupiter.

First and foremost, the Jupiter has some of the best extension of any IEM out there. You mentioned how the sub-bass of the Sendiy goes deeper, but later state that it is more pronounced. Deeper does not equate to more pronounced.

Next you mentioned that the soundstage is wider and deeper because of this more pronounced sub-bass, which makes no sense whatsoever since there isn't any correlation between bass response and spatial cues.

The midbass of the Jupiter, rather than being linear and precise (not sure exactly what you mean by that), is slightly enhanced.

Next, to push forth your point on the great value of the Sendiy, you mentioned that the Orion and Lyra are similar in price to Jupiter. This is not true. Granted, they are still considerably more expensive than the Sendiy, but still I believe it's important to check your facts carefully.

I understand that having been out of touch with recent budget offerings, I cannot claim to speak with much knowledge about them, or specifically of the Sendiy. But I would however like to offer a word of caution to the ills of expectancy bias, which I feel may be applicable in this case.


----------



## Tob8i

Thanks for that post. These were also my thoughts when I read the comparison. Of course there are great cheap in-ears out there, but I never heard a single dynamic driver that beats a well tuned multi BA in-ear.
  
 Maybe I will try the Sendiy if it is on sale, but I highly doubt that I will be as enthusiastic about it.


----------



## 1clearhead

robvagyok said:


> how on God's green Earth can hold up a single DD to a 4BA so well?


 
  
Several pages back maybe page 1506 I've sent some picks on what appears to be an interesting tube-like structure imbedded in the front of the Sendiy M2. It’s quite impressive where it might serve the purpose of either stabilizing or help mimic a BA armature type sound signature. Though, it sounds great for a dynamic, it was an awesome attempt. At least, that’s pretty much what I’m hearing from these. 

  


jackallen said:


> After all that you have been writing, how can it be your goal to pay a th$usand dollars for the Jupiters??


 
  
 They are still a step above and probably the best BA armatures I've ever heard to date. Unless, I can purchase a Chinese BA armature set-up that can at least come extremely close.


----------



## slowpickr

tob8i said:


> Thanks for that post. These were also my thoughts when I read the comparison. Of course there are great cheap in-ears out there, but I never heard a single dynamic driver that beats a well tuned multi BA in-ear.
> 
> Maybe I will try the Sendiy if it is on sale, but I highly doubt that I will be as enthusiastic about it.


 
  
 Something similar happened a couple of years or so ago.  Ivery IS-1's (~$10-$15) were being compared to Sennheiser HD800s.  The Iverys turned out to be utter garbage.


----------



## 1clearhead

gyx11 said:


>


 
  
 Just so you may understand 'gyx11', I'm actually writing and sharing this review from China. Both the Lyra and Orion are priced nearly the same as the Jupiter here. I'm not writing this out of the US or any other country. I'm nearly writing this review in respect to the prices in China. So, sorry for misleading some of you in this sense.
  
 Now, with the different tips I made different attempts to state what I hear not bashing, but only in comparison on how well this company accomplished to make a great sounding IEM. It's just a comparison on SQ's and the mind-set where this company is headed to on bringing such a great package deal for such a low price.
  
 The best I've heard by far are still the Jupiters, that's true, but you still missed the point of it all. It's how much improved Chinese companies are proving to be.
  
 Finally, since you have some find words of wisdom and you say you haven't been around for a while why don't you write some comparisons and thoughts on some of your favorite Chinese IEM's for this site and keep this thread going. Unless, this Chinese thread is not applicable in your case.


----------



## JacKallen

tob8i said:


> Thanks for that post. These were also my thoughts when I read the comparison. Of course there are great cheap in-ears out there, but I never heard a single dynamic driver that beats a well tuned multi BA in-ear.
> 
> Maybe I will try the Sendiy if it is on sale, but I highly doubt that I will be as enthusiastic about it.


 
 Tried the Ie 800?


----------



## gyx11

Umm well I just did a quick search on Taobao and I think it's apparent that the Jupiter, Orion and Lyra are sold there at vastly different prices
  
 http://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?_ksTS=1456241379044_52&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&json=on&q=campfire%20audio&callback=__jsonp_cb&cna=8SiJDiftrxgCAZtFoQoHyVlL&abtest=_AB-LR517-LR854-LR895-PR517-PR854-PV895_2461.
  
 Please don't get me wrong. I did not, and it was never my intention, to accuse you of bashing the Jupiter. I have had some personal experience with Chinese IEMs and still remember a couple of them that I enjoyed immensely.
  
 But again, it is one thing to expound on the improvement of the Chinese IEM industry, and quite another to claim that the Sendiy gets close to the Jupiter in sonic performance. The former is something that I amongst many others believe wholeheartedly. The latter is a very bold claim to make that others are bound to view skeptically.
  
 I've contributed to this thread in the past with a number of impressions. But since I have not dipped my fingers into this game for almost a year, it would of course be impossible for me to post anything of note. I just wanted to put out a word of caution to fellow Head-fiers (as opposed to completely dissuade) whom might be tempted to purchase the Sendiys based solely on your impressions. $40 is not exactly chump change.
  
 Once again, I'm not saying that your impressions are completely false, but overhype-ing is a common theme in this thread (and throughout the rest of Head-fi for that matter) that even I have been guilty on several occasions. 
  
 I apologize if my presence in this thread has somehow offended you. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## kiler

gyx11 said:


> Umm well I just did a quick search on Taobao and I think it's apparent that the Jupiter, Orion and Lyra are sold there at vastly different prices
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?_ksTS=1456241379044_52&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&json=on&q=campfire%20audio&callback=__jsonp_cb&cna=8SiJDiftrxgCAZtFoQoHyVlL&abtest=_AB-LR517-LR854-LR895-PR517-PR854-PV895_2461.
> 
> ...


 
 Completely agree, people need to remember to take every impression with a grain of salt


----------



## anticute

Let's not go down that road, please.. They're subjective opinions. You might agree or not agree, that's fine, but in this hobby there are no absolutes. 
  
 Back on topic: I'll wait for Easy to get the discount, and then I'm probably ordering the Sendiy M2. I've bought two IEMs based on @1clearhead's impressions, and none of them have disappointed so far. Given, I've never owned or even heard super expensive multi-BA IEMs, but I've owned and heard a few of the IEMs that are highly spoken of, including some "Giant Killers" like Havi B3 Pro1. One of these two beats everything else I've got, hands down, to my ears. It's going to be very interesting to see if I agree about the M2 or not


----------



## 1clearhead

tob8i said:


> Thanks for that post. These were also my thoughts when I read the comparison. Of course there are great cheap in-ears out there, but I never heard a single dynamic driver that beats a well tuned multi BA in-ear.
> 
> Maybe I will try the Sendiy if it is on sale, but I highly doubt that I will be as enthusiastic about it.


 
  
 Sorry, Tob8i
  
 My intentions were not to say that they were better, but only to show how well tuned they were coming from a Chinese company. I personally think they're well worth their price and much more for their SQ and package deal.


----------



## gyx11

No worries. Let's put an end to that.
  
 Keeping to the subject of Chinese/Asian IEMs, I figured it'd be good to mention a really nice IEM that I stumbled upon during the recent CanJam Singapore.
  
*Advance AcousticWerkes* is a fairly established Singaporean IEM manufacturer that is well known for its range of CIEMs. They have however recently released the *Nebula 1*, which is a universal fit IEM that retails for approximately $100 USD. It is a single DD IEM that is designed from the ground up. I cannot remember the exact driver specification except that it an AAW proprietary design. Cables are non removable.
  
 Granted that a large scale meet is hardly the most ideal setting for critical listening, the Nebula 1 was a very surprising performer that probably ranks as the best overall bang-for-buck IEM that I managed to audition during the whole CanJam. It is roundish and small enough to nestle even in small ears, although the insertion depth is only average and hence isolation is not the best. The build quality feels very good as well, with a fully metallic chassis that is well machined.
  
 Without going too much into detail, the Nebula 1 has some nice low-end heft, vivid and clear mids, fairly extended and yet smooth treble, good detail, and above average soundstage and imaging. I'm not familiar with recent Chinese offerings to know what would be a good comparison, but I would say that I prefer it to the Dunu Titan 1, which is the only Chinese IEM that is currently in my possession. The Titan 1 boasts a wider soundstage, but the Nebula 1 has a more even-keeled midrange (as opposed to the recessed Titan 1 midrange), has an overall thicker sound that is more organic.
  
 For what it's worth, those who prefer a more balanced sound signature may want to keep an eye out for the Nebula 2, which as per what I was told by the folks of AAW, is not yet released but slated to be before midyear. The Nebula 2 is a hybrid DD + 1BA IEM. The additional tweeter gives greater mid-treble presence, with the bass being scaled down as well for a more balanced tuning. It will be pricier than the Nebula 1 ($149 USD from what I recall), but I do not necessarily think that it is a superior IEM, more or the same level of technical performance but with a different tuning.
  
 I don't see it quite listed on the AAW website as of now, but they were on sale in full retail package at the show, so I'd assume it's only a matter of time before they become available online.
  
 EDIT: My apologies, the Nebula 1 is already up:
 http://www.null-audio.com/collections/universal-in-ear-monitor/products/advanced-acousticwerkes-nebula-one-universal-in-ear-monitor
 It appears that the price is $188 SGD, which translates to approximately $135 USD. Perhaps I was mistaken with the $99 USD price, or it could possibly have just been an introductory special at the show. For $135 I'd still consider it to be very good value.


----------



## Niyologist

Are there any IEMs that are better than the Titan 1 under $50?


----------



## Sound Eq

my 10 years old son like iems, so i bought the sendiy for him
  
 i hope it will not be better than my u12 
  
 but for that price i am felling that the sendiy is a catch


----------



## FUYU

I see a lot of misconception surrounding BA's and Dynamic Drivers.
 By design, they work in the same way. Moving a Coil. A normal Driver has a magnet (or multiple), which when charged with an electric current, causes the coil to move in between two directions.
 This creates air movement. (Just move your hand back and forth)
 Now the difference is that BA are doing this in a isolated chamber aka. the armature. In comparison the Dynamic coil strictly moves back and forth, the direction it's turned to.
 While in a BA you can actually control the input/output direction of air movement.
 Imagine this for instance:
 With a dynamic driver, your environment is the shell, hence you have to manipulate the shell's properties to alter sound-waves. In case of BA's, this is rendered irrelevant because you are in the same consistent environment all the time. Till the waves leaves your nozzle, two identical BA's will sound the same.
  
 To make things short: It's all about tuning.


----------



## TwinACStacks

niyologist said:


> Are there any IEMs that are better than the Titan 1 under $50?


 






 Yep. EASILY the New LZ-Z03A. It's VERY good. $30 on aliexpress, a tad more on Amazon. $35?
  
 There's  links on the review.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> Yep. EASILY the New LZ-Z03A. It's VERY good. $30 on aliexpress, a tad more on Amazon. $35?
> 
> There's  links on the review.
> 
> TWIN




Better than Titan just wow! On which aspects is it better may I ask?


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> Better than Titan just wow! On which aspects is it better may I ask?


 
 Bass, Mids, Treble, detail/micro detail, soundstage placement, instrument separation, imaging. basically everything except that the Titans soundstage MAY be wider and definitely airier.  The Bass is WAY better on the Z03A.
  
 In his review Paulpark says they are a SIDEGRADE to his LZ A2 rather than a downgrade as the much lower price would suggest.
  
 JMHO
  
 BTW: I own both, although I've given my Titans to my oldest daughter due to their Treble giving me bad headaches after 2 or 3 hours.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

twinacstacks said:


> Yep. EASILY the New LZ-Z03A. It's VERY good. $30 on aliexpress, a tad more on Amazon. $35?
> 
> There's  links on the review.
> 
> TWIN


+1 the Z03A is excellent


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> +1 the Z03A is excellent




BOOM! ...


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Big Bada Boom


----------



## phammed

Hi guys, I am in the market to go the next level up from my Audio Technica ATH-CKR10's, any recommendations? I have been having a hard time searching potential headphones as the CKR10 are pretty mindblowingly great already. Also looking for sub $700 preferably. Any and all suggestions are welcome.Thanks guys!


----------



## Niyologist

twinacstacks said:


> Bass, Mids, Treble, detail/micro detail, soundstage placement, instrument separation, imaging. basically everything except that the Titans soundstage MAY be wider and definitely airier.  The Bass is WAY better on the Z03A.
> 
> In his review Paulpark says they are a SIDEGRADE to his LZ A2 rather than a downgrade as the much lower price would suggest.
> 
> ...




Wow. That's quite impressive. I like my Titan 1, but I have the need to upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## anticute

I'm considering Sendiy M2 and maybe z03a, but so far there aren't many reviews on either. What's your opinion on z03a @Hisoundfi (except that it's excellent)?


----------



## Hisoundfi

anticute said:


> I'm considering Sendiy M2 and maybe z03a, but so far there aren't many reviews on either. What's your opinion on z03a @Hisoundfi
> (except that it's excellent)?


Review will be up soon friend


----------



## anticute

hisoundfi said:


> Review will be up soon friend


 
 Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lurk650

LOL Dunu look exactly like the FiiO X1, which are $40 cheaper. I wonder how similar they sound. Also, if you are ready to drop $110 on Dunu might as well get the TK12 or save money and grab the LZ-03A. Just my personal opinion, already read in the Dunu thread they don't isolate very well.


----------



## HiFiChris

lurk650 said:


> LOL Dunu look exactly like the FiiO X1, which are $40 cheaper. I wonder how similar they sound.


 
  
 They're pretty much the same IEM and FiiO never concealed that they were made by DUNU (it even features their branding on many parts of the IEM). Haven't heard the FiiO, but seen comparative measurements. The FiiO is just barely different in the mids/lower treble (less level that the Titan 1).


----------



## iemmustiane

how does the LZ-Z03A compare to the bette 10mm?


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> Big Bada Boom


 

 That's what Lielu said


----------



## Skullophile

My review of the HCK A2 / MusicMaker TK12
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk12/reviews/15337
  
 enjoy


----------



## j0p3Y

podster said:


> That's what Lielu said


Leeloo multipass ...badabigbadaboom... Hehheh, 5 elements in one earphone


----------



## TwinACStacks

phammed said:


> Hi guys, I am in the market to go the next level up from my Audio Technica ATH-CKR10's, any recommendations? I have been having a hard time searching potential headphones as the CKR10 are pretty mindblowingly great already. Also looking for sub $700 preferably. Any and all suggestions are welcome.Thanks guys!


 





 I've heard the ARIA is pretty damn good. HisoundFi you are up....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Paulpark222

audionewbi3 said:


> @Paulpark222
> 
> I am currently considering the Tingker T180.
> 
> ...


 
 First of all, Easy UE 2 and 3 won't fit your music preferences. 
  
 I recommend you to chooce from Easy UE1, Tingker T180, or Paiaudio MR3.
  
 Paiaudio MR3 is of course better than Easy UE1 as UE1 has a little bit of sibilance.
  
 I would say that the sound of MR3 is smoother than UE1 but it's still acceptable as UE1 is much cheaper than MR3.
  
 But note that UE1 will have some likes and dislikes.
  
 I haven't tried the Tingker T180 yet but I'm very positive that it would be a great choice as their products were all outstanding that I've tried so far. (Tingker T180, TK200)
  
 From my experience, Generally those manufacturers who make great 1DD products are also good at making BA products as well. 
  
 Tingker T180 would be my choice if I were you. Both soundwise and curiosity..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you think that's a risky choice, go for the MR3. That will fit well with your music preferences. 
  
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Hisoundfi

twinacstacks said:


> I've heard the ARIA is pretty damn good. HisoundFi you are up....
> 
> TWIN


Haha, +100000000

The Aria is incredible guys! It will hold its own against just about any earphone at any price range. I've got some pretty special stuff in my review queue about to be posted and the Aria can Hang with all of it! Hand made and out of this world good. Natural transients and a slight bass boost that is tight and responsive. 

I can't wait for more impressions to come in so it's not just me talking about them! I say be a pioneer and try them! You can't go wrong! Aria flat out rocks and you can get it in either custom or universal shells. 

PM me if you have any questions. 

Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

I guess it's tough to convince someone to spend 600 dollars on a pair of earphones, but it's seriously end game sound. If you don't have a custom In-Ear monitor this is an incredible deal! It's not all about maximizing the number of drivers, it's more about the ability to take whatever number of drivers and manipulate the sound into one cohesive and entertaining sound. 

Look at the graph and see for yourself. Aria has combined audiophile and HIFI sound.


----------



## vegetaleb

kimd said:


> After few weeks listening with S1, now no longer love my RHA T20i cause only dual coil, can't beats with quad drivers from S1.
> 
> The soundstage very nicer and voices very different between T20 n S1, I would prefer S1 and over T20 don't have mids balances sound, bass quite punchy.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
 I can buy them from an online shop of my country, didn't know these Remax can beat RHA.
 Personally I don't like too bassy IEM as they eat from the rest (mids and highs), are you sure soundstage is wide enough and the sound quality is rich in details?
 I am using Hifiman Re272 for years but because they pop up from my ears when doing sports I want models that will stay in.
 Also is the controller compatible with Android?


----------



## RebeccaSugar

hisoundfi said:


> I guess it's tough to convince someone to spend 600 dollars on a pair of earphones, but it's seriously end game sound. If you don't have a custom In-Ear monitor this is an incredible deal! It's not all about maximizing the number of drivers, it's more about the ability to take whatever number of drivers and manipulate the sound into one cohesive and entertaining sound.
> 
> Look at the graph and see for yourself. Aria has combined audiophile and HIFI sound.


 

 Now you've just thrown me into a further tangle! Grrrr!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Seeing your review made me really really like it.
  
 Now I'm either thinking of the Aria's, the Solars, or Zeus.
  
 What a world.


----------



## kimD

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks!
> I can buy them from an online shop of my country, didn't know these Remax can beat RHA.
> Personally I don't like too bassy IEM as they eat from the rest (mids and highs), are you sure soundstage is wide enough and the sound quality is rich in details?
> I am using Hifiman Re272 for years but because they pop up from my ears when doing sports I want models that will stay in.
> Also is the controller compatible with Android?




Currently run in iPhone 6s, player iAudioGate with 256kbs AAC format the sound detailed very nicer.

Has been compare side by side from REMAX S1 still nicer than T20, from T20 still founding something missing from wide stage.

You can try too. S1 comes with original comply soften than T200 

Yes comes with android & iOS volume controller with mic, you can switch on & off button for both platforms.

Honestly T20 bass still solid & warm than S1, but S1 produce bass strong enough.
Treble from S1 much clarity than T20, maybe T20 should use their treble filter as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

fuyu said:


> I see a lot of misconception surrounding BA's and Dynamic Drivers.
> By design, they work in the same way. Moving a Coil. A normal Driver has a magnet (or multiple), which when charged with an electric current, causes the coil to move in between two directions.
> This creates air movement. (Just move your hand back and forth)
> Now the difference is that BA are doing this in a isolated chamber aka. the armature. In comparison the Dynamic coil strictly moves back and forth, the direction it's turned to.
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## Saoshyant

Speaking of boom with the Z03A, it's level of bass is impressive enough that on some tracks I was listening to this morning using a Clip+ & RSA Shadow with no boosted bass you could start to feel vibration inside yur ear canal.


----------



## wastan

tob8i said:


> Last week the Sendiy were at 30$ and out of stock if I am right. Now they are back, but at 55$. Seems to me like somebody wants to use the popularity in this thread at the moment.



I was tempted at $30, but at this price I'll wait for an interesting hybrid--sold by someone not trying to gouge me.


----------



## robervaul

Could you help me to decide: DQSM/ HCK A2/ LZA2/ LZA3/or new DQSM?


----------



## 1clearhead

wastan said:


> I was tempted at $30, but at this price I'll wait for an interesting hybrid--sold by someone not trying to gouge me.


 

 That's why I bought two! .....I kind of feel that these Chinese companies are constantly reading these threads. Once I bought the first one's and heard them, I quickly bought the second one before they would jack-up the price. If I find a "link" to a cheaper price, I'll inform everyone here.


----------



## Paulpark222

1clearhead said:


> That's why I bought two! .....I kind of feel that these Chinese companies are constantly reading these threads. Once I bought the first one's and heard them, I quickly bought the second one before they would jack-up the price. If I find a "link" to a cheaper price, I'll inform everyone here.


 
 They check Asian IEM threads A LOT. They almost check every single reviews, threads, and opinions..
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Paulpark222

robervaul said:


> Could you help me to decide: DQSM/ HCK A2/ LZA2/ LZA3/or new DQSM?


 
 I recommend you to wait for LZ-A3 and New DQSM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Paul


----------



## TwinACStacks

robervaul said:


> Could you help me to decide: DQSM/ HCK A2/ LZA2/ LZA3/or new DQSM?




 Easily right now this minute, the HCK A2 . The New DQSM and LZ are an unknown quantity with no guarantee they will be better than the HCK A2

The LZ A2 is no longer available.

I also recommend waiting unless money is not an issue.

 TWIN


----------



## Niyologist

Any other IEMs at 29.99 USDs that are great to get?


----------



## 1clearhead

I've been home-in-on these for quite a while and finally made the purchase last night.....
  
 They are called "The Roses". It's a 4 BA armature component per-side unit.
  


  
 Who ever has a taobao account and you're also interested.....you could buy them here.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.111.ED0wJW&id=525657196076&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 I'm hoping they sound as good as they look. I'll keep everyone posted.
  
  
 PS. I was able to purchase THE ROSES 4 BA armature unit by selling my iRIVER ICP-AT500 to a good friend wanting to buy them. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## Paulpark222

niyologist said:


> Any other IEMs at 29.99 USDs that are great to get?


 
 Tennmak Piano, Banjo
  
 LZ-Z03A
  
 Tingker T100


----------



## Niyologist

paulpark222 said:


> Tennmak Piano, Banjo
> 
> LZ-Z03A
> 
> Tingker T100


 
  
 Thanks. The T100 cost around 47 USDs btw.


----------



## robervaul

paulpark222 said:


> I recommend you to wait for LZ-A3 and New DQSM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


twinacstacks said:


> Easily right now this minute, the HCK A2 . The New DQSM and LZ are an unknown quantity with no guarantee they will be better than the HCK A2
> 
> The LZ A2 is no longer available.
> 
> ...


 
 I will wait for you to buy all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And compared to: HCK A2 / LZ A3 / new DQSM / why not HCK A3 (future)


----------



## jant71

robervaul said:


> I will wait for you to buy all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Uh, HCK A3 already exists


----------



## AudioNewbi3

paulpark222 said:


> First of all, Easy UE 2 and 3 won't fit your music preferences.
> 
> I recommend you to chooce from Easy UE1, Tingker T180, or Paiaudio MR3.
> 
> ...


 
@Paulpark222  Thank-you once again for the informative reply. 

 Do you own the Pai-Audio MR3? I heard that their shell are quite large for a universal fit IEM. If they are indeed better than the T180 or the UE's, I guess I shall save up for the MR3's then, provided if the shell is not too large.  

 On a side note, what do you think about the Sendiy M2, LZ-ZO3A, LZ-02A, HCK A1/MUSIC MAKER T11, HCK A2/MUSIC MAKER T12, SK-DK80?
 From brief reading, they seem to be quite the bang for the buck choices (safe for the SK-DK80). 

 Will they suit me?


----------



## robervaul

jant71 said:


> Uh, HCK A3 already exists


 
 Oh no, sorry LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So HCK A4/5...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My post in 1/13/2016 . The hybrid´s year.
 My wallet: In a serious relationship with China.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Don't need to. I hve the 5 Driver, with chamber divisons, sound horn, crossover networks, and acoustically engineered shell, Musicmaker Shockwave 
 III coming. I would be very surprised if the LZ or DQSM 2 will hang with it.

At least thats what I'm hoping for. It's impressive engineering specs would indicate this will be the case.
My assumption is based on the stellar performance of it's much less engineered younger sibling the TK12 (HCK A2).

 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

Same here, my Shockwave iii might show up one day soon! Once you hear what the HCK A2 can do
Curiosity kills your cat until you pull the trigger on the A2's older brother.


----------



## iemmustiane

iemmustiane said:


> how does the LZ-Z03A compare to the bette 10mm?


 
 bump


----------



## TwinACStacks

iemmustiane said:


> bump




I have both. This would be an extremely tough comparison. First it's apples and Oranges. The Bette is a 2 Driver Hybrid the Z03A is a single dynamic.

Without going into Great detail my personal preference would go with the Z03A SIMPLY as I have always thought the Bette as being a tad bright for my own tastes.

They are both excellent. The better value being the $30 Z03A

 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

The Music Makers Taobao store is called LinanZhong. Suspiciously close to being Lao Zhong.
Do you believe in coincidence?


----------



## Paulpark222

audionewbi3 said:


> @Paulpark222  Thank-you once again for the informative reply.
> 
> Do you own the Pai-Audio MR3? I heard that their shell are quite large for a universal fit IEM. If they are indeed better than the T180 or the UE's, I guess I shall save up for the MR3's then, provided if the shell is not too large.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I do own the MR3 and it has a flat response with very low amount of bass. They are mid-focused. 
  
 I didn't have any problem with the shell size even though I have a general Asian ear size. They are absolutely comfortable for me. You won't have any problem wearing these unless you have a very small ear.
  
 I've never tried M2 and SK-DK80. (Is SK-DK80 another name for DQSM?) All I can say is that the rest of the IEMs are BFB (bang for buck). T11 was not so good in my opinion.
  
 I think Tingker T180 or MR3 will fit you as the rest of those IEMs have v shaped sound signatures.
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## carltonh

I went ahead and ordered the Tennmak Piano based on the review of @Paulpark222 despite the fact that the Tennmak Aliexpress  website seems to have committed review fraud in2014. So I'll give my currently highly skeptical review when they arrive...probably in 3 weeks.


----------



## BurntToast12

Just as I had the budget, Sendiy's price rose to 55$....

LZ Z03A it is....


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> The Music Makers Taobao store is called LinanZhong. Suspiciously close to being Lao Zhong.
> Do you believe in coincidence?




 No not really. It's too close. Possibly brothers taking the Chinese IEM world by storm?

We may never know.

 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

carltonh said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Tennmak Piano based on the review of @Paulpark222 despite the fact that the Tennmak Aliexpress  website seems to have committed review fraud in2014. So I'll give my currently highly skeptical review when they arrive...probably in 3 weeks.


 
 Probably shouldn't quote myself, but I also just ordered the HCK UE Custom to compare the two. UE 8.6 single dynamic vs. UE 10 + 8 dual dynamic. The competition is on. (Aided by ordering while drinking alcohol!)


----------



## TwinACStacks

burnttoast12 said:


> Just as I had the budget, Sendiy's price rose to 55$....
> 
> LZ Z03A it is....




I think you made a wise choice. I'm not real impressed with cheap chinese wooden earphones. But there is always a first time.

 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

These are pretty cool guys! Definitely worth checking out!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tingker-k200-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15341


----------



## 1clearhead

There has always been great quality Chinese, or other branded wooden earphones constantly being made. It's all a matter of preference and quality sound. Even branded ones are "made in China". No matter how you put it, this is a Chinese thread with the majority of all earphones/headphones coming from China. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now and then, I personally prefer a wooden housing over plastic, or metal for that matter. And, there are even those individuals that likes to MOD earphones or headphones into a wooden look and claim it sounds better. It's only a matter of preference.


----------



## joe1016zw

Still slightly confused does that mean if you open up a Phillips citiscape it would be the same inside as the one above.
  
  
  
 ......................................................
www.casesam.co.uk
Casesam Galaxy S7 case


----------



## ForceMajeure

sound eq said:


> my 10 years old son like iems, so i bought the sendiy for him
> 
> i hope it will not be better than my u12
> 
> but for that price i am felling that the sendiy is a catch


 
 Please just please make sure your son don't abuse on the volume and lets his ears rest once in a while...
 Damage occurs fast and tinnitus is a bitc*.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

skullophile said:


> The Music Makers Taobao store is called LinanZhong. Suspiciously close to being Lao Zhong.
> Do you believe in coincidence?


 
 This is the official store of Music Maker in Taobao
https://musicmaker.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-12351271510.36.NZjFo9&_ksTS=1456288169044_148&callback=jsonp149&mid=w-12351271510-0&wid=12351271510&path=%2Fsearch.htm&orderType=price_asc


----------



## AudioNewbi3

paulpark222 said:


> Yes, I do own the MR3 and it has a flat response with very low amount of bass. They are mid-focused.
> 
> I didn't have any problem with the shell size even though I have a general Asian ear size. They are absolutely comfortable for me. You won't have any problem wearing these unless you have a very small ear.
> 
> ...


 
  
@Paulpark222 Thanks for the reply mate!

 Guess I will save up either for the Pai MR2 or MR3, unless, someone tries out the Tingker T180 and give a review hahaha.


----------



## airomjosh

skullophile said:


> The Music Makers Taobao store is called LinanZhong. Suspiciously close to being Lao Zhong.
> Do you believe in coincidence?


 
 not in this case bro., there are millions of people in China whose  name is Zhong


----------



## Eddie C

Just waiting for my order to arrive from Mistertao now,first time using taobao+agent and it is a breeze to use. I really like the status updates to let me know when they received the package from taobao seller, send me ~7 photos so I see if the order is correct, then the final packaged item so I can review the shipping address on the package before making my second payment and they ship out. Highly recommended for shopping on taobao!


----------



## j0p3Y

Anyone has a comparison of these?
 LZ 02A: http://nl.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Design-Original-LZ-02A-In-Ear-Earphone-Top-Sound-LZ-Earphone-DJ-HIFI-Bass/1825606_32612048503.html
  
 LZ Z03A: http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html
  
 Both are same price, about USD $30,-
  
 Those namecodes are getting more confusing by the day.... Those Chinese should not launch that much IEMs 
 (But hey, couldn't blame them of getting on this bandwagon, ripping us off our $$s)


----------



## Tob8i

1clearhead said:


> Sorry, Tob8i
> 
> My intentions were not to say that they were better, but only to show how well tuned they were coming from a Chinese company. I personally think they're well worth their price and much more for their SQ and package deal.


 
  
 I imagined how you ment your comparisons. But you should always consider how much impact it could have on other people that read your text. I also enjoy cheap dynamic driver in-ears with a nice tuned sound sometimes. Your text reads like the M2 is really a flagship killer and not just great bang for the buck. Of course the ratio of sound/money is way better with those cheap in-ears, but an expensive model with a lot of development, excellent build quality and a real warranty can also be worth the money if you can spend that much.


----------



## Tob8i

audionewbi3 said:


> @Paulpark222  Thank-you once again for the informative reply.
> 
> Do you own the Pai-Audio MR3? I heard that their shell are quite large for a universal fit IEM. If they are indeed better than the T180 or the UE's, I guess I shall save up for the MR3's then, provided if the shell is not too large.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Although I am not Paulpark222, I write a bit about the MR3. As he already mentioned the MR3 could be a real upgrade for you and therefore it is worth saving the money. The IEM you have at the moment are quite good. So some of the IEM your are asking about are more of a sidegrade than a real upgrade.
  
 The MR3 is not really larger than the Easy UE. The Easy UE just feels a bit smaller due to the rounded edges. Sonically the MR3 is a great IEM that can compete with a SE425 or somethin in that class. The neutral and a bit bright sound signature is really well tuned. Especially the spaciousness and the authenticity are better than on any other Chinese IEM I heard in the lower price ranges. In the lower price classes you often find good resolution, but instruments or voices sound flat and not natural. The MR3 reproduces them more three-dimensional. That is something I am often missing in those cheaper models.


----------



## 1clearhead

tob8i said:


> I imagined how you ment your comparisons. But you should always consider how much impact it could have on other people that read your text. I also enjoy cheap dynamic driver in-ears with a nice tuned sound sometimes. Your text reads like the M2 is really a flagship killer and not *just great bang for the buck*. Of course the ratio of sound/money is way better with those cheap in-ears, but an expensive model with a lot of development, excellent build quality and a real warranty can also be worth the money if you can spend that much.


 
  
 Definitely, it's just a great bang for the buck and some of the best dynamics I've ever heard. .....On a BA armature setting, the Campfire Audio Jupiters are some of the best I've ever heard with comply's/foam tips.
  
 .....Good, looking out Tob8i.


----------



## Sound Eq

forcemajeure said:


> Please just please make sure your son don't abuse on the volume and lets his ears rest once in a while...
> Damage occurs fast and tinnitus is a bitc*.


 
 definitely I am aware of that and he does not listen more than 1 hours a day at reasonable volumes
  
 even me I barely listen for 1 hour max 2 hours a day


----------



## CADCAM

LZ-Z03A vs OnePlus Icon vs Puro IEM500?


----------



## TwinACStacks

BREAKING NEWS ON THE DQSM.
  
 Guys Easy just emailed me. There are shortly going to be 2 NEW DQSM models released. One has a Dynamic Driver, the Other has 3BA + 1DD. He also states that the manufacturer has obtained his drivers directly from AKG themselves.
  
 I don't know, this is what the email said. he will have them on his Store on aliexpress soon. I don't know if they will be on Amazon yet.
  








 TWIN


----------



## AudioNewbi3

tob8i said:


> Although I am not Paulpark222, I write a bit about the MR3. As he already mentioned the MR3 could be a real upgrade for you and therefore it is worth saving the money. The IEM you have at the moment are quite good. So some of the IEM your are asking about are more of a sidegrade than a real upgrade.
> 
> The MR3 is not really larger than the Easy UE. The Easy UE just feels a bit smaller due to the rounded edges. Sonically the MR3 is a great IEM that can compete with a SE425 or somethin in that class. The neutral and a bit bright sound signature is really well tuned. Especially the spaciousness and the authenticity are better than on any other Chinese IEM I heard in the lower price ranges. In the lower price classes you often find good resolution, but instruments or voices sound flat and not natural. The MR3 reproduces them more three-dimensional. That is something I am often missing in those cheaper models.


 
  
 Nah Thanks a lot for the reply mate!

 Any form of information is very much welcomed! Looks like the MR3 really is just that good. Though it is still hard for me to save up 3 month's worth of salary (part of it at least) to get them.....sigh. What about the Tingker T180? Or this:
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-8283857718.9.0NVqv8&id=41735993891


 Thank-you


----------



## Sonic Defender

Hopefully I'm not asking for too much here. I have never owned an IEM as I have smallish ear openings and I never found buds for instance that would stay in. I know IEMs will fit differently than ear buds. So I'm willing to invest a $100 max as there is a chance I will hate having something in my ears, but I'm really curious to try.
  
 I listen to a lot of electronica and European NU-Jazz such as found in the Saint-Germain-Des-Pres Café collections. So I need solid bass hopefully with some sub bass presence so that the low rumble isn't a void. Ideally the bass wouldn't just be quantity and one note variety as I do also play more detailed music. I like the PM3, but a tad more treble is okay as long as it isn't fatiguing or sibilant.
  
 I'm open to suggestions. I would be using the Onkyo DP-X1 to drive them and in the ideal world the IEM would have removable cables if I loved the sound and wanted to try getting balanced cables made. If the ideal candidate was say $120 I would of course consider moving the budget up a little. Thanks for any suggestions and guidance. I have no issues with Chinese gear as I know full well some of the very best gear is made in China and now we are starting to see really good designs and solid engineering coming out of China as well.


----------



## Podster

sonic defender said:


> Hopefully I'm not asking for too much here. I have never owned an IEM as I have smallish ear openings and I never found buds for instance that would stay in. I know IEMs will fit differently than ear buds. So I'm willing to invest a $100 max as there is a chance I will hate having something in my ears, but I'm really curious to try.
> 
> I listen to a lot of electronica and European NU-Jazz such as found in the Saint-Germain-Des-Pres Café collections. So I need solid bass hopefully with some sub bass presence so that the low rumble isn't a void. Ideally the bass wouldn't just be quantity and one note variety as I do also play more detailed music. I like the PM3, but a tad more treble is okay as long as it isn't fatiguing or sibilant.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions. I would be using the Onkyo DP-X1 to drive them and in the ideal world the IEM would have removable cables if I loved the sound and wanted to try getting balanced cables made. If the ideal candidate was say $120 I would of course consider moving the budget up a little. Thanks for any suggestions and guidance. I have no issues with Chinese gear as I know full well some of the very best gear is made in China and now we are starting to see really good designs and solid engineering coming out of China as well.


 

 Hello Sonic, you are for sure in the right thread here. Since you have never tried iem's at all and before you shell out $100-$120 bucks why not try an inexpensive pair of KZ's or there are some other's that fall into the $10-$15 range that would let you see if you can even stand wearing iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean you could try a pair of ZN1's for <$11 or a pair of ED9's for $14 just to see if you want to move up to a better iem. Just my $.02
  
 Cheers


----------



## Sonic Defender

podster said:


> Hello Sonic, you are for sure in the right thread here. Since you have never tried iem's at all and before you shell out $100-$120 bucks why not try an inexpensive pair of KZ's or there are some other's that fall into the $10-$15 range that would let you see if you can even stand wearing iem's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Good thinking, but my fear in doing that is the time and although it is small money wasted, still wasted. What about say a recommendation at around $40? Same criteria without a removable cable of course. Cheers.


----------



## Lurk650

jant71 said:


> Uh, HCK A3 already exists




They do but they aren't "real HCK A3". There is no true new version of the TK12 aka HCK A2


----------



## Lurk650

sonic defender said:


> Good thinking, but my fear in doing that is the time and although it is small money wasted, still wasted. What about say a recommendation at around $40? Same criteria without a removable cable of course. Cheers.



This, can also be bought without microphone:
Easy New Original LZ Z03A Hifi Stereo Dynamic In-ear Earbuds Heave Bass Noise Cancelling Earphones Headphones with Microphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/63MvYfAR
(from AliExpress Android)

Then after that you can step into the TK12 aka HCK A2 realm at about $120 but should be cheaper soon according to Twin. It sounds great with everything I've thrown at it genre wise


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> BREAKING NEWS ON THE DQSM.
> 
> Guys Easy just emailed me. There are shortly going to be 2 NEW DQSM models released. One has a Dynamic Driver, the Other has 3BA + 1DD. He also states that the manufacturer has obtained his drivers directly from AKG themselves.
> 
> ...


 
  
 There goes my wallet. Thanks Twin, Mrs will be happy to meet you


----------



## Niyologist

I purchased the LZ Z03A.


----------



## Sonic Defender

On Easy I can't seem to find the LZ Z03 without the microphone. As I'm just learning, how does something like this compare against an entry level Audio Technica?


----------



## TwinACStacks

sonic defender said:


> On Easy I can't seem to find the LZ Z03 without the microphone. As I'm just learning, how does something like this compare against an entry level Audio Technica?


 





 Better. Entry level PRICE doesn't apply to Chinese IEMs. There are TONS that have performance WAY above their pricepoints. The Z03A is one of them.
  
 IMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Sonic Defender

twinacstacks said:


> Better. Entry level PRICE doesn't apply to Chinese IEMs. There are TONS that have performance WAY above their pricepoints. The Z03A is one of them.
> 
> IMHO
> 
> ...


 

 That is what I suspected. Now if I can find them without the microphone as I don't need that I will order these today. For $42 Canadian it isn't a huge risk at all. Cheers. and thanks to all who made suggestions/comments. I have been reading this thread for a week now and I really like how informative it is and everybody seems to get along well.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> They do but they aren't "real HCK A3". There is no true new version of the TK12 aka HCK A2


 
 No. The next jump up In the Musicmaker Line (It's pricey) is the 5 Driver SHOCKWAVE III. Easy will sell with discount  to head fi members if you contact him directly for $249 USD. Make sure you tell him you are a Head-Fi member.
  
 Mine is on the way. I can't wait, The A2 is AWESOME. This 5 driver has got to be merely *INSANE.*
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

The microphone on the Z03A is a little odd.  When listening to music it causes absolutely no issue whatsoever.  While on the phone, that mic made more noise for me during movement than any IEM I've ever used, sounding like rattling metal.


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> The microphone on the Z03A is a little odd.  When listening to music it causes absolutely no issue whatsoever.  While on the phone, that mic made more noise for me during movement than any IEM I've ever used, sounding like rattling metal.


 





 I don't use microphones at all but THAT sounds like a manufacturing defect. Maybe you should contact Easy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CADCAM

niyologist said:


> I purchased the LZ Z03A.


 
 Let us know what you think about it.


----------



## Saoshyant

Very well might be Twin, and certainly what I was thinking.  Otherwise it sounds splendid for music, so I'm not entirely sure if I want to go through the effort of returning it.  The person on the other end didn't have much of an issue with the sound, so it caused no real issue, but it was a bit obnoxious.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Does anybody have a link to the Z03 without the microphone through Easy?


----------



## CADCAM

sonic defender said:


> On Easy I can't seem to find the LZ Z03 without the microphone. As I'm just learning, how does something like this compare against an entry level Audio Technica?


 
 Here's a link to Ali
  
 http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html?isOrigTitle=true


----------



## Sonic Defender

cadcam said:


> Here's a link to Ali
> 
> http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html?isOrigTitle=true


 

 Thank you, but I did find that link, but that still has the microphone correct? I thought somebody suggested it was also available without the mic which is what ideally I would buy if it was available. Thanks.


----------



## happ

audionewbi3 said:


> What about the Tingker T180?


 
 Am also interested if anyone has auditioned IEMs from Tingker; T180 single BA(?) or T300 three BAs with x-over.
 Just saw these in AE seller Easy Earphones store.  They are pretty pricey though.
  
 Multiple driver configuration IEMs are definitely the hot ticket at the moment.
  
 I did pick up a couple pairs of the Sendiy M2, and will post my opinion in a few weeks.


----------



## happ

sonic defender said:


> Thank you, but I did find that link, but that still has the microphone correct? I thought somebody suggested it was also available without the mic which is what ideally I would buy if it was available. Thanks.


 
 There are selection boxes at the top of the listing that allows you to choose with or without mic.
 Click the box on the left for without mic option.
 Think the price automatically adjusts too after you make your selection, but have not ordered the Z03s yet.


----------



## Niyologist

cadcam said:


> Let us know what you think about it.




Okay. No problem.


----------



## TwinACStacks

happ said:


> There are selection boxes at the top of the listing that allows you to choose with or without mic.
> Click the box on the left for without mic option.
> Think the price automatically adjusts too after you make your selection, but have not ordered the Z03s yet.




Yes It's confusing because any option is listed as a color choice. However you can't put the item in your cart without selecting the "color" first. I always recommend putting your item in the cart instead of jusy "Buy Now" because sometimes there is additional info in the cart page. Plus there you can review your order to make sure you have ordered the right option.

 TWIN


----------



## Sonic Defender

Thanks, yes just ordered them, and I agree calling it colour choice is inaccurate as there is only one colour, but two cable options. Anyway, looking forward to seeing if these fit my ears. If they do I will have a baseline of what fits and if I want to explore further I could look at spending more knowing it will fit. I'll post my impressions in about three weeks as I assume that is how long it will take to arrive. Thanks again for the suggestions. Cheers.


----------



## Saoshyant

@Sonic Defender Hope you like them.  I know I thought they were quite impressive for their price, and I'm a little on the picky side about IEM comfort and had no issues myself in that respect.


----------



## ItsDoomsday

Hey everyone, what's my best bet for a good budget in ear with good bass? Currently use Xiaomi Piston 2.0's and want something perhaps a bit more comfortable and just something new I guess... I know the Xiaomi Hybrids wouldn't dissapoint but are there any other options, preferably ones that don't have an over ear wire design?


----------



## Sonic Defender

saoshyant said:


> @Sonic Defender Hope you like them.  I know I thought they were quite impressive for their price, and I'm a little on the picky side about IEM comfort and had no issues myself in that respect.


 
 Awesome, I will for sure let you know.


----------



## peter123

itsdoomsday said:


> Hey everyone, what's my best bet for a good budget in ear with good bass? Currently use Xiaomi Piston 2.0's and want something perhaps a bit more comfortable and just something new I guess... I know the Xiaomi Hybrids wouldn't dissapoint but are there any other options, preferably ones that have an over ear wire design?




**** UE would be a good upgrade from the pistons imo.


----------



## ItsDoomsday

peter123 said:


> **** UE would be a good upgrade from the pistons imo.


 
 Isn't the wire supposed to go around the ear with these? How's comfort?


----------



## peter123

itsdoomsday said:


> Isn't the wire supposed to go around the ear with these? How's comfort?




Yes they're over the ears, isn't that what you wanted? They're very comfortable imo.


----------



## ItsDoomsday

peter123 said:


> Yes they're over the ears, isn't that what you wanted? They're very comfortable imo.


 
 Sorry, typo, I don't want an over ear wire design. But those Senfers look really nice, but its the over ear design that kills it for me.


----------



## peter123

itsdoomsday said:


> Sorry, typo, I don't want an over ear wire design. But those Senfers look really nice, but its the over ear design that kills it for me.




No worries I just thought it was what you wanted. Are you looking for a similar signature as the Pistons or something different? Also what budget?


----------



## happ

itsdoomsday said:


> Hey everyone, what's my best bet for a good budget in ear with good bass? Currently use Xiaomi Piston 2.0's and want something perhaps a bit more comfortable and just something new I guess... I know the Xiaomi Hybrids wouldn't dissapoint but are there any other options, preferably ones that don't have an over ear wire design?


 

 These **** DT4 sound really good. Hybrid DD/BA...if you don't mind the looks and cable.
 They take quite a while to burn in too. IMO they have better overall SQ than the **** K3003s at less than half the price.
 Just some other options for your consideration.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-IE800-Version-****-DT4-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI/32569298710.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.12.s87rcf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_3_505_506_503_504_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10004_10009_10008_9999,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=cc4c8fd8-b784-4dae-8e4e-7938f1edcf9b


----------



## ItsDoomsday

peter123 said:


> No worries I just thought it was what you wanted. Are you looking for a similar signature as the Pistons or something different? Also what budget?


 
 Yeah I like the bass heavy nature of the Pistons, I'm just looking for something more comfortable and perhaps a little more isolating? Although to be fair, the Pistons are fine at isolating for my needs. Budget is £20 (~$28)


----------



## anticute

Ordered Sendiy M2. Might order z03a as well, will wait to see what @Hisoundfi has to say about them


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> BREAKING NEWS ON THE DQSM.
> 
> Guys Easy just emailed me. There are shortly going to be 2 NEW DQSM models released. One has a Dynamic Driver, the Other has 3BA + 1DD. He also states that the manufacturer has obtained his drivers directly from AKG themselves.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did he provide a release date? Or, better yet, did he provide the model number for them? .....maybe I can check if they're out in taobao!
  
 Ah, well? Going to have to work overtime to seal the hole in my wallet, first.!


----------



## ItsDoomsday

happ said:


> These **** DT4 sound really good. *Hybrid DD/BA*...if you don't mind the looks and cable.
> They take quite a while to burn in too. IMO they have better overall SQ than the **** K3003s at less than half the price.
> Just some other options for your consideration.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-IE800-Version-****-DT4-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI/32569298710.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.12.s87rcf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_3_505_506_503_504_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10004_10009_10008_9999,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=cc4c8fd8-b784-4dae-8e4e-7938f1edcf9b


 
 Are you referring to Xiaomi Hybrids?


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> **** UE would be a good upgrade from the pistons imo.




+1


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> **** UE would be a good upgrade from the pistons imo.


 

 I think so to or even these HCK UE's


----------



## ItsDoomsday

podster said:


> I think so to or even these HCK UE's


 
  
  


ozkan said:


> +1


 
  
 Not looking for over ear wire designs, sorry


----------



## ozkan

itsdoomsday said:


> Sorry, typo, I don't want an over ear wire design. But those Senfers look really nice, but its the over ear design that kills it for me.




DIY IE800 is also very good if you like bass.


----------



## Podster

itsdoomsday said:


> Not looking for over ear wire designs, sorry


 

 Sorry Dooms, missed that part!


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Ordered Sendiy M2. Might order z03a as well, will wait to see what @Hisoundfi has to say about them


 
 Congrats buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Your going to see how versatile and easy it is to choose your tuning preference with the nozzles! They really work well! And, your going to like the comfort and choices of tips, either using the silicones or complies, they both sound incredibly good. I occasionally swap between them on my commute to work. Hope you enjoy them just as much!


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> **** UE would be a good upgrade from the pistons imo.




Peter do you also think the treble on **** UE is a bit too sweet? I mean they have warmer treble than my CKR9. How do you find the treble on **** UE?


----------



## ItsDoomsday

ozkan said:


> DIY IE800 is also very good if you like bass.


 
  
 Looking an aliexpress, there's quite a few variants at different prices, e.g. one at £20 and one at £8. Is there a way to tell if they're real or fake?
  


podster said:


> Sorry Dooms, missed that part!


 
  
 No worries!


----------



## carltonh

itsdoomsday said:


> Yeah I like the bass heavy nature of the Pistons, I'm just looking for something more comfortable and perhaps a little more isolating? Although to be fair, the Pistons are fine at isolating for my needs. Budget is £20 (~$28)


 

 Maybe the "YINJW Wooden V2", although most Aliexpress sellers have "IE800" in the ad title, they are in no way IE800 clones. Better sound and comfort than the Piston 2, still great bass, but a better balance with more present midrange. It is only half your budget price.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> DIY IE800 is also very good if you like bass.




I've only heard the Yinjw IE800 but they're very good. Seems as there's several good offerings of these. 



ozkan said:


> Peter do you also think the treble on **** UE is a bit too sweet? I mean they have warmer treble than my CKR9. How do you find the treble on **** UE?




I'm sorry ozkan but the treble for me is the weakest part of them. It's a bit too splash and certainly thinner than on my ckr9's. With the red (200) ostry tips it's better. They're still very enjoyable though. 




itsdoomsday said:


> Looking an aliexpress, there's quite a few variants at different prices, e.g. one at £20 and one at £8. Is there a way to tell if they're real or fake?
> 
> 
> No worries!




Fake copy LOL. Ask for links from people recommending them or get the Yinjw version which is good imo. 

The IE800 wood v.2 is not on the same level as the Yinjw IE800.


----------



## ItsDoomsday

peter123 said:


> I've only heard the Yinjw IE800 but they're very good. Seems as there's several good offerings of these.
> I'm sorry ozkan but the treble for me is the weakest part of them. It's a bit too splash and certainly thinner than on my ckr9's. With the red (200) ostry tips it's better. They're still very enjoyable though.
> Fake copy LOL. Ask for links from people recommending them or get the Yinjw version which is good imo.
> 
> The IE800 wood v.2 is not on the same level as the Yinjw IE800.


 
  
 Why's that?


----------



## peter123

itsdoomsday said:


> Why's that?



Eh, why's what??


----------



## ItsDoomsday

peter123 said:


> Eh, why's what??


 
 Why are the Wood v2's not on the same level as the IE800s?


----------



## peter123

itsdoomsday said:


> Why are the Wood v2's not on the same level as the IE800s?




Looser bass, less soundstage, less details etc. Can't really think of anything the woods does better....


----------



## carltonh

peter123 said:


> The IE800 wood v.2 is not on the same level as the Yinjw IE800.


 
  
 Maybe we should make sure we are talking about the same thing. This is what I have and have had described as "Wooden V2". http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Sports-Headset/32486101500.html
  
 Can you provide an example of the IE800 model you think is better? YINJW has to be the worst on name clarity.


----------



## ozkan

I purchased my DIY IE800 from this seller and they are great for $12. Way better than Pistons 2.0 for me. 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32489941823.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Did he provide a release date? Or, better yet, did he provide the model number for them? .....maybe I can check if they're out in taobao!
> 
> Ah, well? Going to have to work overtime to seal the hole in my wallet, first.!




 No Clear, he didn't. He just implied soon. I do think they are a Go Pros phone though.

 TWIN


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Looser bass, less soundstage, less details etc. Can't really think of anything the woods does better....




Well they do have better wood


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> Maybe we should make sure we are talking about the same thing. This is what I have and have had described as "Wooden V2". http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Sports-Headset/32486101500.html
> 
> Can you provide an example of the IE800 model you think is better? YINJW has to be the worst on name clarity.




They look identical but mine were from Hck (Theresa). 

I'm not able to link to the diy IE800s now bit the link to them is in my review of them. 

I've got them both at the same time but only found the yinjw IE800s worthy to review but ymmv. 

It's my understanding from earlier posts here that the Wood v1 was superior to v2 and that was actually the one I thought I was getting but unfortunately it wasn't.


----------



## ItsDoomsday

podster said:


> Well they do have better wood


 
  
 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Well they do have better wood




LOL! Can't argue with that.


----------



## SuperLuigi

I'm new to Asian brand headphones world.  Had a pair of piston 2s that i bought randomly based on some recommendations and enjoyed them, especially for the cost.  They just broke, i started googling and ended up here.  Spent the last few days reading up - I have no idea how you all keep track of all this.  Especially the naming systems..man i got lost quick!
  
 Anyways, looking to spend about $30 USD and after a few days of looking around, i think i decided on the L0A3s.  Can i do any better than the LZ L03As?  Or even anything else i should consider?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/519064_32600913773.html
  
  
  
 I'm also gonna get the $5 Munks cuz it seems i just have to.  I gotta try them out!


----------



## carltonh

peter123 said:


> They look identical but mine were from Hck (Theresa).
> 
> I'm not able to link to the diy IE800s now bit the link to them is in my review of them.
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, those are no longer available from the link in your review, and are no longer on Aliexpress by a search, so probably discontinued.


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> Ah, those are no longer available from the link in your review, and are no longer on Aliexpress by a search, so probably discontinued.




Yes probably. Since they're also yinjw as the ones in your link and look identical there's a fair chance they're the same though.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> No Clear, he didn't. He just implied soon. I do think they are a Go Pros phone though.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 No worries, keep us posted! .....It's going to get interesting.


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> No worries, keep us posted! .....It's going to get interesting.




No kidding. I'm seeing a dozen or more brand new iems coming out now or very soon. It''s gonna get crazee up in here. 

 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

I should stay away from this thread I guess. Too much cheap stuff which are only mediocre at best.  I think I will end my IEM journey with Etymotic ER4S.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> I should stay away from this thread I guess. Too much cheap stuff which are only mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've alread ended mine with the ASG-1PLUS


----------



## jant71

I know a couple were waiting on this one but it is not quite as budget as we may have first thought...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-New-Original-lker-I8-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Voice-Coil-Metal-Headphone-lker-I8-HiFi/519064_32612991591.html
  
 Wonder if anyone is gonna bite over the likes of the Piano, LZ, and such being half the price.


----------



## Whataudiophile

ozkan said:


> I should stay away from this thread I guess. Too much cheap stuff which are only mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 haha..You are right,dude.Peter has had enough of it,so he put a beautiful full stop.


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> I've alread ended mine with the ASG-1PLUS


 





 wow peter, man that's a LOT of money for a Non-Custom single driver. I trust it's stellar. Please by all means give us a review.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> wow peter, man that's a LOT of money for a Non-Custom single driver. I trust it's stellar. Please by all means give us a review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm assuming they were bought from the UK for a really good price though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Almost bought one myself.
  
 Oh and they are a hybrid. 1PLUS as in 1 dynamic plus 1 armature


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> I'm assuming they were bought from the UK for a really good price though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Well then they cheated me on my OnePlus ICONS.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Paulpark222

j0p3y said:


> Anyone has a comparison of these?
> LZ 02A: http://nl.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Design-Original-LZ-02A-In-Ear-Earphone-Top-Sound-LZ-Earphone-DJ-HIFI-Bass/1825606_32612048503.html
> 
> LZ Z03A: http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html
> ...


 
 They sound the same. only the appearance is slightly different..
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## robervaul

paulpark222 said:


> They sound the same. only the appearance is slightly different..
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 
LZ made L02A for HCkexin and L03A for Easy Earphones. I prefer Easy´s design. And you?


----------



## RebeccaSugar

I got the ZS1 out of pure curiosity and I love them more than my IM70's.

Never knew I was /that/ big of a fan of warm sound signatures.

It's so good.

Everything is warm and tepid instead of cold and dry.


----------



## B9Scrambler

rebeccasugar said:


> I got the ZS1 out of pure curiosity and I love them more than my IM70's.
> 
> Never knew I was /that/ big of a fan of warm sound signatures.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome. ZS1 is a pretty sweet iem. Just wait till you get a ton of hours on them. Not a huge proponent of burn in, but I do feel the ZS1 is an iem that benefits.


----------



## Sonic Defender

rebeccasugar said:


> I got the ZS1 out of pure curiosity and I love them more than my IM70's.
> 
> Never knew I was /that/ big of a fan of warm sound signatures.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm becoming like that, a little warmth, just the right amount is exactly what I need for longer listening sessions. We need to balance the extreme level of detail even average sources are capable of these days. Combine that with so many contemporary recordings being really pumped up, backing things off a hair makes sense.


----------



## Saoshyant

I have to agree with this thread being a maze of IEMs to keep up with.  At least you know you have options if you're going to buy something!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Anyone heard of these before?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-8283857718.9.0NVqv8&id=41735993891

 Thank-you


----------



## 1clearhead

audionewbi3 said:


> Anyone heard of these before?
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-8283857718.9.0NVqv8&id=41735993891
> 
> Thank-you


 
  
 Hey? I think those are the ones that 'TWIN' is talking about!!! ......It definitely states that they're made by DQSM.
  
 Ps. .....'TWIN'; check them out!


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> I'm assuming they were bought from the UK for a really good price though . Almost bought one myself.
> 
> Oh and they are a hybrid. 1PLUS as in 1 dynamic plus 1 armature




Spot on  

I've put up some first impressions in the asg-1plus thread and a full review will follow but since it's proudly made in the USA it's for another place... 

I don't really care about the number of drivers but how things sounds but I'm aware of that I might be in the minority thinking that.


----------



## lmfboy01

2 Pairs Spiral Dots Medium size for sale
 9.50 each pair message me!


----------



## airomjosh

Anyone have tried these good looking IEM? I saw them from aliexpress, the brand is Hisenior.


----------



## Saoshyant

Random shot in the dark time, can anyone make a recommendation for an IEM based off me really enjoying the VSonic VSD3?  I'm always willing to try something new, and there are so many options with all these Chinese IEMs I don't know where to start.  And @airomjosh that picture really lools like the Easy UE 2 to me, but I don't have one to stay for sure.  Gorgeous design either way.


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> Random shot in the dark time, can anyone make a recommendation for an IEM based off me really enjoying the VSonic VSD3?  I'm always willing to try something new, and there are so many options with all these Chinese IEMs I don't know where to start.  And @airomjosh that picture really lools like the Easy UE 2 to me, but I don't have one to stay for sure.  Gorgeous design either way.


 






 I can save You a lot of time, effort, and $$$$.
  
 $30 will buy you the LZ-Z03A. They are VERY good.
  
 Very good starting place. They have a single DD, and that is all they need. When you start getting into Budget Asian Hybrids you will run across BA's that make the Treble and or Midranges sound unnatural. Many do not have crossovers so instead they "TUNE" the enclosures which does little to effect the Poor / Mis-- matching of Drivers.
  
 Just my 2 cents. Been there , done that.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> I can save You a lot of time, effort, and $$$$.
> 
> $30 will buy you the LZ-Z03A. They are VERY good.
> 
> ...


 

 This is very true and why hybrids with x-over designs cost much more IMHO, I love many of the single DD Chinese iem's like my HCK UE's. They sound awesome for a single 8mm DD


----------



## Saoshyant

@TwinACStacks Already beat you to picking up the Z03A, have had it for around a week or so now (and I'm certainly enjoying it.)  And yes, for the VSD3 sound sig, the Z03A is very appropriate.  I was just curious if there was something else I could try along the same lines, like maybe one of the Easy UE IEMs, or something else.  I'm kind of in one of those moods to order a few relatively inexpensive IEMs and give things a try.


----------



## RedTwilight

saoshyant said:


> @TwinACStacks
> Already beat you to picking up the Z03A, have had it for around a week or so now (and I'm certainly enjoying it.)  And yes, for the VSD3 sound sig, the Z03A is very appropriate.  I was just curious if there was something else I could try along the same lines, like maybe one of the Easy UE IEMs, or something else.  I'm kind of in one of those moods to order a few relatively inexpensive IEMs and give things a try.




VE Monks, without a doubt. They sound like full sized open cans, except they fit in your ears.

Edit: Oh yes and they cost USD5


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> @TwinACStacks
> Already beat you to picking up the Z03A, have had it for around a week or so now (and I'm certainly enjoying it.)  And yes, for the VSD3 sound sig, the Z03A is very appropriate.  I was just curious if there was something else I could try along the same lines, like maybe one of the Easy UE IEMs, or something else.  I'm kind of in one of those moods to order a few relatively inexpensive IEMs and give things a try.




 In that case the 1MORE Hybrid is Good. Also the EASY Original UE Custom 1Dd + BA is very nice, as well as the Audiosense AS20. Next level up is the OnePlus ICON and it's Stellar.

 TWIN


----------



## To.M

anyone said VE Monks? oh yes, they are a must-have, absurdly cheap and absurdly good,I'm saying that as their owner (a happy one)


----------



## TwinACStacks

Those are earbuds, and as good as they are can't compete with a Quality in-ear. I bought them for my daughter as she likes buds. So I have heard them.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

@RedTwilight I can't help but be amused that you and Twin have suggested the two Chinese phones I've picked up, and yeah the Monks are stellar.  I'm waiting on a Pai Audio DR1 (I must admit it's looks was part of why I ordered those, the review being the other part) and I'm hoping I enjoy those as well.
  
 I'm a little curious about the Nouske NH-14 as well, but so far haven't heard a hybrid that I've actually enjoyed.  I ended up selling the Dunu DN-1000 I bought, just feeling unimpressed with it's sound.


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> @RedTwilight
> I can't help but be amused that you and Twin have suggested the two Chinese phones I've picked up, and yeah the Monks are stellar.  I'm waiting on a Pai Audio DR1 (I must admit it's looks was part of why I ordered those, the review being the other part) and I'm hoping I enjoy those as well.
> 
> I'm a little curious about the Nouske NH-14 as well, but so far haven't heard a hybrid that I've actually enjoyed.  I ended up selling the Dunu DN-1000 I bought, just feeling unimpressed with it's sound.




 I totally forgot about the All metal Bette 10 mm. It's a little pricier like the Icon but very good as well. If you want to go hell--for---broke @ 118 usd the HCK A2 is world--class.

 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

@TwinACStacks the HCK A2 is kind of tempting, and not outside the realm of possibility.  Mainly, I'm liking the performance value the Chinese have been accomplishing with their IEMs and I'm curious to see where it goes from here.  Really though, I'm just not willing to bring my IE800 with me everywhere due to it's cost, so I am trying to find a strong secondary IEM that if something happens won't make me feel like I'm out a ton of money.
  
 As far as the Oneplus Icons go...  I have to admit I've nearly bought them a couple times over, they look phenomenal, and for $50 it's not like it's costly.
  
 Also, would this be the Easy UE you're referring to?  I'm always a little apprehensive about fakes, so kind of want to make sure I'm buying from a good source if I go that route:  http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32574122812.html
  
 Keeping in mind your comment about the Icons being the next level, I might go that route.
  
 Oh, and hadn't heard about the Bette 10mm, I'll go ahead and read up on that!


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> @TwinACStacks the HCK A2 is kind of tempting, and not outside the realm of possibility.  Mainly, I'm liking the performance value the Chinese have been accomplishing with their IEMs and I'm curious to see where it goes from here.  Really though, I'm just not willing to bring my IE800 with me everywhere due to it's cost, so I am trying to find a strong secondary IEM that if something happens won't make me feel like I'm out a ton of money.
> 
> As far as the Oneplus Icons go...  I have to admit I've nearly bought them a couple times over, they look phenomenal, and for $50 it's not like it's costly.
> 
> ...


 

 Those Easy UE's are basically the same as the HCK UE's and the **** UE's, I kept my HCK's and gifted the other two
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I liked the clear,you know that fake JH13 look)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 The A2's are really nice sounding iem's but you need big ears as they are the size of a Lynchburg whiskey barrel


----------



## j0p3Y

robervaul said:


> [COLOR=141823]LZ made L02A for HCkexin and L03A for Easy Earphones. I prefer Easy´s design. And you?[/COLOR]


I'm also curious which is preferred over the other. SQ same but different fit?
Seems the LZ 02A has open back and L03A closed.... Can you confirm and if so, does that really not affect SQ?


----------



## carltonh

podster said:


> This is very true and why hybrids with x-over designs cost much more IMHO, I love many of the single DD Chinese iem's like my HCK UE's. They sound awesome for a single 8mm DD


 
 The HCK UEs I just ordered are double dynamic:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html
  
 I guess what you have are these?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/1825606_32567488610.html
  
 Anyone compare the two? Note that the weblink for the first one mentions ****, but no where in the description do they say **** and say HCK as the brand. Maybe HCK had **** make them, but I know the standard **** UE is single, not dual dynamic, and looks slightly different.


----------



## Saoshyant

Glancing at Aliexpress, I was curious if anyone has any thoughts on the HCK-A3:  http://hz.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HCK-A3-OPUS2-Dynamically-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Custom-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32597770464.html?spm=2114.12010108.100007.9.jcGPsH


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Those Easy UE's are basically the same as the HCK UE's and the **** UE's, I kept my HCK's and gifted the other two:wink_face: (I liked the clear,you know that fake JH13 look):eek: LOL
> 
> The A2's are really nice sounding iem's but you need big ears as they are the size of a Lynchburg whiskey barrel:rolleyes:




 Hey Now Podster that is an exaggeration. They aren't any bigger around than a bottle of Single Malt Scotch.

:veryevil: :veryevil: TWIN


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Glancing at Aliexpress, I was curious if anyone has any thoughts on the HCK-A3:  http://hz.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HCK-A3-OPUS2-Dynamically-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Custom-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32597770464.html?spm=2114.12010108.100007.9.jcGPsH


 

 As much as I've spent in this hobby I may as well have a 9mm in my ear


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audionewbi3 said:


> Anyone heard of these before?
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-8283857718.9.0NVqv8&id=41735993891
> 
> Thank-you


 
 Anyone? bump 
  
 Have you heard of these before?
@Paulpark222
@TwinACStacks


----------



## Saoshyant

@Podster if only it wasn't a bullet...  can't say I'm whatsoever a fan of that design, but if it seems promising, I suppose taking a shot on these wouldn't be the worst idea I've ever had


----------



## TwinACStacks

These aren't new. Someone bought these under a different brand name and according to the reviews they were pretty miserable, if I remember correctly.

Don't let # of drivers = better sound, lead you astray. Poorly executed multiple drivers can sound like dookie.


  TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

podster said:


> As much as I've spent in this hobby I may as well have a 9mm in my ear:blink:


they don't have the music maker symbol on the back of the housings so they're not what they're pretending to be! But they might still be good if HCK stocks them I guess.


----------



## TwinACStacks

That is a sure sign to stay away. Musicmakers logo is on all their stuff.

In fact, I just looked and scrolled down to the end, nowhere on that item does HCkexin even imply that they are made by Musicmaker.

 :rolleyes: TWIN


----------



## ItsDoomsday

Hey guys, so these are my options for under £20 (~$28) 
  
 Xiaomi Hybrid
 KZ ED9
 IE800
 YINJW Wood v2 
  
 Anyone got any other suggestions, and what would you pick? 
  
 I like my IEMs to have a good bass as I listen mostly to a lot of genres of EDM. And, as the list above goes, I prefer a wire that doesn't go around the ear.


----------



## Lurk650

itsdoomsday said:


> Hey guys, so these are my options for under £20 (~$28)
> 
> Xiaomi Hybrid
> KZ ED9
> ...


 
 These are supposed to be magical for the price. 
  
 Without mic they are $29.99
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/519064_32600913773.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1453818802_1a7615e589ce3cf021a5d015882af7c2
  
 Some reviews here http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a and Twin's review, not sure why its not in the product page http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-lz-z03a-the-honeybadger-of-small-iems/reviews/15279


----------



## ItsDoomsday

lurk650 said:


> These are supposed to be magical for the price.
> 
> Without mic they are $29.99
> 
> ...


 
 How's their comfort against Piston 2's?


----------



## Lurk650

itsdoomsday said:


> How's their comfort against Piston 2's?


 
 unfortunately I dont have either so I can't tell ya, hopefully one of the guys who has it can tell ya. Just wanted to give you the heads up on it b/c its in your price range and is getting praise from reputable members


----------



## ItsDoomsday

lurk650 said:


> unfortunately I dont have either so I can't tell ya, hopefully one of the guys who has it can tell ya. Just wanted to give you the heads up on it b/c its in your price range and is getting praise from reputable members


 
  
 Yeah I'm just looking around and learnt these are really new. Are they neutral or V-shape sounding?


----------



## ozkan

redtwilight said:


> VE Monks, without a doubt. They sound like full sized open cans, except they fit in your ears.
> 
> Edit: Oh yes and they cost USD5




+1000. They are stealer and being my daily driver for about a month. 

Are HCK UE and **** UE the same IEMs btw?


----------



## ItsDoomsday

ozkan said:


> +1000. They are stealer and being my daily driver for about a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since they're earbuds, how much do they leak?


----------



## ozkan

itsdoomsday said:


> Since they're earbuds, how much do they leak?




They leak but not as much as the other earbuds. No one has ever warned me about the sound leakage yet.


----------



## Arty McGhee

ozkan said:


> +1000. They are stealer and being my daily driver for about a month.


 
 listening to them right now
 they're great for long periods of time


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> These are supposed to be magical for the price.
> 
> Without mic they are $29.99
> 
> ...


 





 That is because although those 2 reviews were listed first they are under the wrong heading category of HEADPHONES. Mine are reviewed under IN EAR, where they belong. Someone with editing power should fix this.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Cheesedoodle

EMS seems to be moving packages expeditiously to the US right now. My HCK A2 was shipped 2/23 and has already arrived in the US. Will post a review after I get it and have a bit of time. Also have the LZ-Z03A coming so I'll post a Chinese IEM shootout when I have time.


----------



## Lurk650

itsdoomsday said:


> Yeah I'm just looking around and learnt these are really new. Are they neutral or V-shape sounding?


 
 If you read Twin's review, he says they are "W" shaped


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> The A2's are really nice sounding iem's but you need big ears as they are the size of a Lynchburg whiskey barrel


 
 THAT is my one and only concern


----------



## Lurk650

They are big but I guess I do have big ears lol
  
 Will be hearing the LZ-Z03A sometime soon, I didn't order them for myself, I ordered them for my coworker since he lost his VJJB V1S to his toilet bowl. I showed him these too come with a mic and they fit his budget so they are on the way. I'm probably more excited that he is LOLOL


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> They are big but I guess I do have big ears lol
> 
> Will be hearing the LZ-Z03A sometime soon, I didn't order them for myself, I ordered them for my coworker since he lost his VJJB V1S to his toilet bowl. I showed him these too come with a mic and they fit his budget so they are on the way. I'm probably more excited that he is LOLOL


 





 What I find amusing about this Lurk is You kissing _*another*_ $30 out of your pocket GOODBYE once you hear them. They are pretty Good.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> What I find amusing about this Lurk is You kissing _*another*_ $30 out of your pocket GOODBYE once you hear them. They are pretty Good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hahaha he is giving me the money once they come in, he doesn't trust the Chinese shipping so I just used my account and payment on file. 
  
 On that note, do you, or anybody else, know how to change the default payment on AE? My old card is the one on file and everytime I purchase now I have to manually enter my new card. Checked settings but couldn't find anything


----------



## RedTwilight

twinacstacks said:


> I totally forgot about the All metal Bette 10 mm. It's a little pricier like the Icon but very good as well. If you want to go hell--for---broke @ 118 usd the HCK A2 is world--class.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 +1 for the 10mm Metal Bettes. Those are pretty impressive!
  


lurk650 said:


> If you read Twin's review, he says they are "W" shaped


 
  
 It's supposed to be a mini LZ-A2 so yea W-shaped, with relatively more bass emphasis than the others (not a whole lot of emphasis anyway). That bass is one of the best I've heard though.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

twinacstacks said:


> These aren't new. Someone bought these under a different brand name and according to the reviews they were pretty miserable, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Don't let # of drivers = better sound, lead you astray. Poorly executed multiple drivers can sound like dookie.
> 
> ...


 
 you mean https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-8283857718.9.0NVqv8&id=41735993891 are bad?


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> THAT is my one and only concern




No kidding, go back three post and look at Twins post. Look at his pictures on his 03A headphones and see how much larger they are than the Trinity Delta's. The A2 is humongous


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> No kidding, go back three post and look at Twins post. Look at his pictures on his 03A headphones and see how much larger they are than the Trinity Delta's. The A2 is humongous


 

 Not sure what you mean by "go back three post" but I vaguely remember Twin's picture.  Tried to search for it but wasn't successful.  Regardless there were a few snaps of the A2 in Twin and others ears in response to my earlier request.  Darn thing looks bigger than a candy root beer barrel! And that definitely would be a non-starter for me.
  
 I guess I could pop for them and if they simply are too big sell them.  Just hate having to go through all that nonsense....


----------



## chompchomps

Undecided if i should spend my money on the 03A's or the upcoming trinity audio vyrus!

You guys are making the 03A's tempting


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> No kidding, go back three post and look at Twins post. Look at his pictures on his 03A headphones and see how much larger they are than the Trinity Delta's. The A2 is humongous







bob a (sd) said:


> Not sure what you mean by "go back three post" but I vaguely remember Twin's picture.  Tried to search for it but wasn't successful.  Regardless there were a few snaps of the A2 in Twin and others ears in response to my earlier request.  Darn thing looks bigger than a candy root beer barrel! And that definitely would be a non-starter for me.
> 
> I guess I could pop for them and if they simply are too big sell them.  Just hate having to go through all that nonsense....




A2 vs Tenores...they honestly don't feel any different than the Puros


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> A2 vs Tenores...they honestly don't feel any different than the Puros


 
 Thanks for that.  Never owned the Tenores but do have the Puro IE500s.   That said they still looked like humongeous boat hangers in all those ear pictures!


----------



## Drhonker

I haven't been asian iem shopping in some months, i purchased the xiaomi hybrids when they came out and have been out the loop since. Any iems worthy of mentions since then? Or are tenores still a top tier affordable contender?


----------



## alizeofeniquito

what would you recommend for a budget of 50$?


----------



## RedTwilight

alizeofeniquito said:


> what would you recommend for a budget of 50$?


 
  
 What sort of sound do you like? $50 can get a number of them.
  
 Top recommendation for me will be Havi B3 Pro 1 for balanced, neutralish sound with incredible soundstage and imaging. Excellent for acoustic and vocals. Not the biggest bass though it's good bass.
  
 Titan 1ES has a nice, warmish natural sound and is very musical.


----------



## supplehope

redtwilight said:


> What sort of sound do you like? $50 can get a number of them.
> 
> Top recommendation for me will be Havi B3 Pro 1 for balanced, neutralish sound with incredible soundstage and imaging. Excellent for acoustic and vocals. Not the biggest bass though it's good bass.
> 
> Titan 1ES has a nice, warmish natural sound and is very musical.




+1 For the Titan 1ES. These shouldn't be overlooked. They are really worth the money, for the sound, build and fit. Isolation is pretty decent as well.


----------



## mib91

Looking for quality(_quality_ in a sense, it should be completely steal for price) DAC or DAC/AMP combo within $30-50 range. Primary use of it will be hooking up with full sized less power demanding headphones.
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## Saoshyant

@mib91 While I don't have any experience with the device so I can't personally make a recommendation, but for that price range, the first item I'd probably look up would be the Fiio K1.  It's a $40 Dac/Amp that's powered by USB.
  
 Edit:  Here's a review for you to read if you're curious  http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-k1-portable-headphone-amplifier-dac
  
 Also, while it's a little outside your budget at currently $65 on Amazon, I use a SMSL SD 793-II for my TV and like it.  The downsides for you would be the price, and the fact that it doesn't have a USB input could be an issue, it only has coaxial and optical, but I enjoyed my UE 9000 on it while watching movies.


----------



## TwinACStacks

alizeofeniquito said:


> what would you recommend for a budget of 50$?




 Either the LZ Z03A or OnePlus ICON . The Havi is a good sounding phone but it's extremely hard to drive to any kind of Volume and if you add a Bass boost it will distort. It was a deal breaker for me. I broke them in and sold them.
JMO

 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Either the LZ Z03A or OnePlus ICON . The Havi is a good sounding phone but it's extremely hard to drive to any kind of Volume and if you add a Bass boost it will distort. It was a deal breaker for me. I broke them in and sold them.
> JMO
> 
> TWIN




Uodated B3s aren't THAT hard to drive, but I did run across distortion when eqing in some bass. They're best left unchanged imo.


----------



## mib91

@Saoshyant Interesting suggestion, thanks. Just wondering how it would stack up against HifimeDIY Sabre DAC. Sabre's price has recently gone way up otherwise, I might have been winded up getting that a while ago. But now seeing the K1, I'm really hoping to read some comparisons between them.
  
 From a quick go through over the reviews, K1 seems to be on slightly bright sounding type of DAC, if I'm not mistaken. That is, kinda deal breaker for me since the headphone I intend to hook with it is slightly analytical and bright sounding.
  
 I hear some good words regarding SMSL SD 793-II time to time. Not sure if the word of it being superior over E10K or Schiit Fulla are legit but it always seemed to me a nice product for its price. Sad that SMSL has nothing to offer to fill up my current need.


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> Either the LZ Z03A or OnePlus ICON . The Havi is a good sounding phone but it's extremely hard to drive to any kind of Volume and if you add a Bass boost it will distort. It was a deal breaker for me. I broke them in and sold them.
> JMO
> 
> TWIN


 
 OK Twin I'm going to be getting one of these shortly...I've got the Puro's which I find more treble focused with great lows though when needed.
 I was pretty much set to get the Icons but first, I just read the Auvio tips may not be the best fit for the Icon which stinks because I was planing on using the Auvio tips. I've read the Icons may also be more treble focused and the LZ a bit darker which could be good for me because I like options. Sooooo
 #1: do you use Auvio tips on your Icons? If so how do they fit (also on LZ's)
 #2: since I have the Puro and find it more detail oriented would the LZ be a better option for the different perhaps darker sound sig.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

cadcam said:


> OK Twin I'm going to be getting one of these shortly...I've got the Puro's which I find more treble focused with great lows though when needed.
> I was pretty much set to get the Icons but first, I just read the Auvio tips may not be the best fit for the Icon which stinks because I was planing on using the Auvio tips. I've read the Icons may also be more treble focused and the LZ a bit darker which could be good for me because I like options. Sooooo
> #1: *do you use Auvio tips on your Icons? If so how do they fit (also on LZ's)*
> #2: since I have the Puro and find it more detail oriented would the LZ be a better option for the different perhaps darker sound sig.


 
  
 I'll jump in and answer that if I may, since I got my medium Auvios in the post yesterday. 
  
 They are amazing on the Icons, best tips to use with the Icons (much better than the SpinFits, ED9 or the ROCK Zircon tips)!
  
 Although I do suggest using the large Auvios. Since Icons are a shallow insertion IEM, and pushing them deeper in is not always comfortable.
  
 PS. I will edit my Icons review to reflect this new info.


----------



## Lurk650

drhonker said:


> I haven't been asian iem shopping in some months, i purchased the xiaomi hybrids when they came out and have been out the loop since. Any iems worthy of mentions since then? Or are tenores still a top tier affordable contender?




Tenores will always have a special place in my heart but you can do better with the Bette 10mm metal or Puro IEM500, though these (Puros) sound best when amped . Other ones which are also great, but I don't have, are the OnePlus Icons and the LZ-Z03A


----------



## Lifted Andreas

lurk650 said:


> *Tenores will always have a special place in my heart* but you can do better with the Bette 10mm metal or Puro IEM500, though these (Puros) sound best when amped . Other ones which are also great, but I don't have, are the OnePlus Icons and the LZ-Z03A


 
  
 Ditto, I hate my washing machine for killing them. I'm putting it on trial next wednesday, expect a conviction next month. 6 months "no washing powder, or conditioner" sentence is likely!


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> Not sure what you mean by "go back three post" but I vaguely remember Twin's picture.  Tried to search for it but wasn't successful.  Regardless there were a few snaps of the A2 in Twin and others ears in response to my earlier request.  Darn thing looks bigger than a candy root beer barrel! And that definitely would be a non-starter for me.
> 
> I guess I could pop for them and if they simply are too big sell them.  Just hate having to go through all that nonsense....


 

 This was the shot I was talking about in Twins review Bob
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Z0A3 is smaller than the A2's and as you can see here the Z0A3 is actually a little larger than the Trinity Delta shell which I consider large for a barrel type enclosure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course this is just my opinion and you know what they say about those


----------



## clee290

I never knew they had gold Hyperions lol. Was it a KS special or something?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> This was the shot I was talking about in Twins review Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If the A2 aka Tk12 is larger than the pictured Z0A3, sadly I doubt I could wear them


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> If the A2 aka Tk2 is larger than the pictured Z0A3, sadly I doubt I could wear them


 

 I have to say I love the look of the A2's and everything people have said about them (even Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But like I mentioned they seem to be the size of a Lynchburg Whiskey barrel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Clee, Bob had a small run as a special for the gold Hyperions during the KS. Very blingy, Tamal, maybe Brooko or some other reviewer bought those for his wife.
  
 Lifted, not a killer washing machine to go along with those medium Auvio's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 mib91, I would wait and see what Peter123 has to say about his new Topping NX2 DAC/amp as it is my most used amp in my 7 amp collection. Nothing like the NX1, very refined and makes all my iem's sound superb. Just a suggestion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers guys


----------



## MuZo2

> Nothing like the NX1,





>


 
 Can you please elaborate ?


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> Can you please elaborate ?


 

 Sure, I have both. The NX1 is more powerful having high/low gain on it but it also has more noise floor at least for me it does. I tend to use my NX1 the least and when I do it's usually with bigger cans or on ears. Both have great battery life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have read where some even have noise with the NX2 on iem's however at 60 my sensitivity to that is not what it was at 30!
  
 I'm waiting to hear and read more impressions of Toppings new NX3, or what I'm calling the beast of the Topping lime because it's huge in comparison to the 1 and 2.


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Sure, I have both. The NX1 is more powerful having high/low gain on it but it also has more noise floor at least for me it does. I tend to use my NX1 the least and when I do it's usually with bigger cans or on ears. Both have great battery life:wink_face: I have read where some even have noise with the NX2 on iem's however at 60 my sensitivity to that is not what it was at 30!
> 
> I'm waiting to hear and read more impressions of Toppings new NX3, or what I'm calling the beast of the Topping lime because it's huge in comparison to the 1 and 2.




+1 on the NX2 from me. Although I just got it yesterday I've had some hours with it at work today where I usually use the original AQ Dragonfly and to me the NX2 is superior in both sound (cleaner) and usability (physical volume, possibility for analog input, battery powered etc). I also bought mine to be used with sensitive IEM's and no complaints about hiss from me so far. It also have enough power for the Havi's which are very power-hungry.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> +1 on the NX2 from me. Although I just got it yesterday I've had some hours with it at work today where I usually use the original AQ Dragonfly and to me the NX2 is superior in both sound (cleaner) and usability (physical volume, possibility for analog input, battery powered etc). I also bought mine to be used with sensitive IEM's and no complaints about hiss from me so far. It also have enough power for the Havi's which are very power-hungry.


 

 Yep, won't drive my Havi's to rock concert volumes but will drive them right to the point I really don't need any more and if you are in a fairly relaxed and quite environment they are perfect on the 2


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> I'm waiting to hear and read more impressions of Toppings new NX3, or what I'm calling the beast of the Topping lime because it's huge in comparison to the 1 and 2.


 
 I've got the NX1 and what I don't get about the entire Topping portable headphone amplifier line is their meager output.  All are around 100mW@32ohms which in the grand scope of things isn't all that much. 
  
 I really don''t need a portable headphone amp as my xDuoo X3 easily handles my needs (rated at 250mW@32 ohms but probably in reality a hair less than 200mW)).   And my harder to drive cans are not used in portable mode, instead being fed from a Schiit "stack."
  
 Were I in need, from what I have read, the Cayin C5 at twice the cost of the NX3 but with 800mW@32ohms of power would be my choice.  It'd give my Schiit Vali (220mW@300ohms) a run for the money in terms of sheer output power.


----------



## robvagyok

@Twin, you might want to give these a try: Bosshifi B3
 1BA + 1DD with a nice wooden housing. very well made
 bit laid back sound, but nice and warm.
  
 and get them before the hype starts (altough the've been around a few months now)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

robvagyok said:


> @Twin, you might want to give these a try: Bosshifi B3
> 1BA + 1DD with a nice wooden housing. very well made
> bit laid back sound, but nice and warm.
> 
> and get them before the hype starts (altough the've been around a few months now)




Those look interesting!


----------



## Saoshyant

You all are going to make me break down and buy a hybrid at this rate. The only one I own is the Astrotec AX-35 which unfortunately I find to be a little boring. I'll have to do my research if I do decide to try another.


----------



## wastan

lifted andreas said:


> Those look interesting!




Easy has had those for a while, I haven't seen any reviews though. What would you compare them to robvagyok


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> I've got the NX1 and what I don't get about the entire Topping portable headphone amplifier line is their meager output.  All are around 100mW@32ohms which in the grand scope of things isn't all that much.
> 
> I really don''t need a portable headphone amp as my xDuoo X3 easily handles my needs (rated at 250mW@32 ohms but probably in reality a hair less than 200mW)).   And my harder to drive cans are not used in portable mode, instead being fed from a Schiit "stack."
> 
> Were I in need, from what I have read, the Cayin C5 at twice the cost of the NX3 but with 800mW@32ohms of power would be my choice.  It'd give my Schiit Vali (220mW@300ohms) a run for the money in terms of sheer output power.


 






 The Fiio E12 Mont Blanc (NOT the E12A) has 880mw. It's a beast and my go to portable amp. It's Bass Boost is stellar.
  








 TWIN


----------



## robvagyok

wastan said:


> Easy has had those for a while, I haven't seen any reviews though. What would you compare them to robvagyok


 
 can't tell really, I only had one friend talking about it who bought them for me. currently relying on his impressions.
 will post my own later


----------



## Sonic Defender

twinacstacks said:


> The Fiio E12 Mont Blanc (NOT the E12A) has 880mw. It's a beast and my go to portable amp. It's Bass Boost is stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree, I just sold mine as I didn't need it really, but still, when I did use it I thought it was stellar. Some warmth to it, but I liked the slight warmth personally.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> You all are going to make me break down and buy a hybrid at this rate. The only one I own is the Astrotec AX-35 which unfortunately I find to be a little boring. I'll have to do my research if I do decide to try another.


 
 Might as well just go all out and buy the TK12/HCK A2 when you do break down


----------



## vegetaleb

KZ iems look very good, but any model with ear hooks (for sports) and a controller or mic?


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> KZ iems look very good, but any model with ear hooks (for sports) and a controller or mic?




Yup, the new ZS2.


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> KZ iems look very good, but any model with ear hooks (for sports) and a controller or mic?


 
 KZ ATE, KZ ZS1, KZ ZS2, KZ ZN1 all are ear hook (behind the ear) models with mic and control options. 
  
 Go for ATE if you prefer smooth sound and vocals.
 ZS1 offer monster bass with fair amount of clarity.
 ZN1 comes with embedded equalizer + amplifier and is the costliest model. I have its non-amped version called ZN1 mini which sounds fantastic (warm sound with big soundstage).
 Don't have ZS2 to comment... This is latest KZ model which has launched not more than a week ago.


----------



## j0p3Y

eisenbricher said:


> KZ ATE, KZ ZS1, KZ ZS2, KZ ZN1 all are ear hook (behind the ear) models with mic and control options.
> 
> Go for ATE if you prefer smooth sound and vocals.
> ZS1 offer monster bass with fair amount of clarity.
> ...


Thanks, I like these brief comparisons


----------



## wastan

vegetaleb said:


> KZ iems look very good, but any model with ear hooks (for sports) and a controller or mic?




The zs1 has memory wire. For other options, most sellers have add on earhooks if you want extra retention e.g.http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1pair-2pcs-High-Quality-Earphone-Earbud-Silicone-Ear-Hooks-Accessory-Earhook-Ear-Hook-For-Sport-Earphone/1825606_32515836927.html


----------



## vegetaleb

Thanks guys 
 Aliexpress here I come!


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know much about the OSTRY KC06A? Could anyone compare it to the VSonic VSD3S?


----------



## HiFiChris

wes1099 said:


> Does anyone know much about the OSTRY KC06A? Could anyone compare it to the VSonic VSD3S?


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ostry-kc06a-hi-fi-in-ear-high-performance-earphones-headphones/reviews/14386
  
 It's an overall really nice IEM. Can't compare with the VSD3S though.


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> KZ ATE, KZ ZS1, KZ ZS2, KZ ZN1 all are ear hook (behind the ear) models with mic and control options.
> 
> Go for ATE if you prefer smooth sound and vocals.
> ZS1 offer monster bass with fair amount of clarity.
> ...


 
  
 So the ATE is good but can have cabling problem?
 ZS1 and ZS2 are too bassy
 ZN1 is very sexy but only the amped one has a mic/controller? the Mini doesn't have one?
 BTW I will use my HTC A9 which an even more powerfull DAC than the M9.
 If you have other brands models for sports like the KZ audio quality please share


----------



## wastan

If you want sports type the moxpad x6 is nice though some think the cable too stiff. Any of the UE style shells (e.g., ****, easy, hck) can be over ear and w/ an added earhook though I've not tried any of those. There's also the mee audio m6 & m3.


----------



## ozkan

wastan said:


> If you want sports type the moxpad x6 is nice though some think the cable too stiff. Any of the UE style shells (e.g., ****, easy, hck) can be over ear and w/ an added earhook though I've not tried any of those. There's also the mee audio m6 & m3.




What is your current and favourite IEM? What kind of a sound signature are you looking for? Bassy, mid-century, treble centric or balanced?


----------



## amature101

which wireless headphone should i get?
 http://world.tmall.com/item/521611603666.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.N2ltzP&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/524574316879.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.mcQCBu#detail
  
 http://world.tmall.com/item/520698274633.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w5001-3141455419.3.wwMFgz&id=520698274633&scene=taobao_shop&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 http://world.tmall.com/item/524107680542.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w4011-11894932885.71.Q4eJmY&id=524107680542&rn=52576b5e2ea13c7d1a54b3aa2df667db&abbucket=11&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 http://world.tmall.com/item/43599391630.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w4011-11894932885.81.Q4eJmY&id=43599391630&rn=52576b5e2ea13c7d1a54b3aa2df667db&abbucket=11&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 http://world.tmall.com/item/521699382909.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w4011-7986278346.57.1uq3x6&id=521699382909&rn=c63dd191327c8e480dd4b8276a1e0188&abbucket=11&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 http://world.tmall.com/item/520962782618.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w4011-7986278346.72.1uq3x6&id=520962782618&rn=c63dd191327c8e480dd4b8276a1e0188&abbucket=11&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
 http://world.tmall.com/item/520136459237.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.Kmr4yb&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/45281503032.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.F2FLLW#detail
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/525570700617.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.mcQCBu#detail
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/36241249253.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.mcQCBu#detail
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/523270686483.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.mcQCBu#detail


----------



## Sonic Defender

amature101 said:


> which wireless headphone should i get?
> http://world.tmall.com/item/521611603666.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.N2ltzP&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
> 
> http://world.tmall.com/item/520698274633.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w5001-3141455419.3.wwMFgz&id=520698274633&scene=taobao_shop&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
> ...


 

 XTZ Divine, simply amazing.


----------



## amature101

sonic defender said:


> XTZ Divine, simply amazing.


 
 hi can you share the link? i dont think it is a headphone right? thank you


----------



## Sonic Defender

amature101 said:


> hi can you share the link? i dont think it is a headphone right? thank you


 

 Yes, it is, but not of Asian design (Swedish) I'm using it right now.
  
http://www.xtz.se/product/headphone-divine


----------



## vegetaleb

ozkan said:


> What is your current and favourite IEM? What kind of a sound signature are you looking for? Bassy, mid-century, treble centric or balanced?


 
  
 My actual favourite iem though old now is the HiFiman RE272 but it's not fit for sports.
 I don't want  bassy earphones, more into balanced ones but with a wide soundstage as the music I listen too aka psytrance has lot of simultaneous instruments and sounds


----------



## Skullophile

The MusicMaker Phantom III / Shockwave III thread


http://www.head-fi.org/t/799866/musicmaker-phantom-iii-shockwave-iii-appreciation-impressions#post_12379135


----------



## amature101

sonic defender said:


> Yes, it is, but not of Asian design (Swedish) I'm using it right now.
> 
> http://www.xtz.se/product/headphone-divine


 
 ah i see, cause my search result give this
  
 http://www.xtz.se/product/divine-100-49


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> So the ATE is good but can have cabling problem?
> ZS1 and ZS2 are too bassy
> ZN1 is very sexy but only the amped one has a mic/controller? the Mini doesn't have one?
> BTW I will use my HTC A9 which an even more powerfull DAC than the M9.
> If you have other brands models for sports like the KZ audio quality please share


 
 ATE will have problems at the earpiece joint when used for long term. The sheath they've used there is of metal and has kind of sharp edge. The problem is mitigated to a lot extent if you use the provided ear guides regularly though. 
 ZS1, yeah it is. Like I said I don't have exp with ZS2 so can't comment. 
 That's right. Mini doesn't have mic as well as controller. I wish it could have simple mic/button at least.
  
 I'd always prefer RHA for rugged use. MEElec M6 is also cool for sports use.
  
 BTW some models of KZ can easily be used behind the ear if you purchase silicone ear guide separately. ED9, HDS1, HDS3, EDR2 are few examples which go well with behind the ear fit too.


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> ATE will have problems at the earpiece joint when used for long term. The sheath they've used there is of metal and has kind of sharp edge. The problem is mitigated to a lot extent if you use the provided ear guides regularly though.
> ZS1, yeah it is. Like I said I don't have exp with ZS2 so can't comment.
> That's right. Mini doesn't have mic as well as controller. I wish it could have simple mic/button at least.
> 
> ...


 
  
 BTW what are the best ear tips that don't pop out?
 Silicone, foam, rubber? Single flinge,double flinge?
 Thanks but I prefer a ''cheap'' solution than RHA and MEE, so will check KZ.
 No models with these kind of earhooks?


----------



## nolife1123

eisenbricher said:


> ATE will have problems at the earpiece joint when used for long term. The sheath they've used there is of metal and has kind of sharp edge. The problem is mitigated to a lot extent if you use the *provided ear guides* regularly though.
> ZS1, yeah it is. Like I said I don't have exp with ZS2 so can't comment.
> That's right. Mini doesn't have mic as well as controller. I wish it could have simple mic/button at least.
> 
> ...


 
 Mine came with no such thing


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> BTW what are the best ear tips that don't pop out?
> Silicone, foam, rubber? Single flinge,double flinge?
> Thanks but I prefer a ''cheap'' solution than RHA and MEE, so will check KZ.
> No models with these kind of earhooks?


 
 Fit is all personal but I definitely find correlation between nozzle diameter and pop-out phenomenon. Larger diameter nozzles tend to be very difficult to find correct eartip for. 
 Foam tips should be out of question in workout conditions because they wear out fast when exposed to sweat. IMO any silicone eartip of correct size shape for your ear canal would work good. Jut grab a bunch of those from your collection and do some tip-rolling. I'd recommend Sony Hybrid and JVC Spiral dots as these silicone tips have been special for me. 
  
 Nope, not that kind of ear hook. KZ comes with this kind of ear hooks. 
  

  


nolife1123 said:


> Mine came with no such thing


 
 Maybe variation across sellers. My ATE Silver, ATE Translucent, ZS1, ZN1 mini all came with ear guides. Get a pair or two of those, they are super cheap on Ali. Would be useful in future.


----------



## nolife1123

eisenbricher said:


> Fit is all personal but I definitely find correlation between nozzle diameter and pop-out phenomenon. Larger diameter nozzles tend to be very difficult to find correct eartip for.
> Foam tips should be out of question in workout conditions because they wear out fast when exposed to sweat. IMO any silicone eartip of correct size shape for your ear canal would work good. Jut grab a bunch of those from your collection and do some tip-rolling. I'd recommend Sony Hybrid and JVC Spiral dots as these silicone tips have been special for me.
> 
> Nope, not that kind of ear hook. KZ comes with this kind of ear hooks.
> ...


 
 Considered grabbing a pair of those for the **** UE I have incoming, it's 1.55$ with shipping from Easy.


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> Fit is all personal but I definitely find correlation between nozzle diameter and pop-out phenomenon. Larger diameter nozzles tend to be very difficult to find correct eartip for.
> Foam tips should be out of question in workout conditions because they wear out fast when exposed to sweat. IMO any silicone eartip of correct size shape for your ear canal would work good. Jut grab a bunch of those from your collection and do some tip-rolling. I'd recommend Sony Hybrid and JVC Spiral dots as these silicone tips have been special for me.
> 
> Nope, not that kind of ear hook. KZ comes with this kind of ear hooks.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
 Is MEE Chinese? If yes how come the M6 cost 18$ at B&H NYC and 30$ at Aliexpress??


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks!
> Is MEE Chinese? If yes how come the M6 cost 18$ at B&H NYC and 30$ at Aliexpress??


 
 MEE is not chinese, it's US based, their HQ is in CA.


----------



## tw1s

What you can say about QCY QY8  or other in-ear (Bluetooth) under 25$?


----------



## jant71

tw1s said:


> What you can say about QCY QY8  or other in-ear (Bluetooth) under 25$?


 

 Check out the Moxpad X90...http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-NEW-Original-Moxpad-X90-V4-1-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-Earphone-Sport-Running-Headphone-Studio-Music/519064_32611853186.html
  
 Can't say much about them as they are quite new but Moxpad has a good track record so far  At least they should be on the list to consider.


----------



## vegetaleb

jant71 said:


> Check out the Moxpad X90...http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-NEW-Original-Moxpad-X90-V4-1-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-Earphone-Sport-Running-Headphone-Studio-Music/519064_32611853186.html
> 
> Can't say much about them as they are quite new but Moxpad has a good track record so far  At least they should be on the list to consider.


 
  
 Looks good but it doesn't have aptx


----------



## EISENbricher

Aptx must for Hi-Fi..


----------



## Joe Bloggs

eisenbricher said:


> Fit is all personal but I definitely find correlation between nozzle diameter and pop-out phenomenon. Larger diameter nozzles tend to be very difficult to find correct eartip for.
> Foam tips should be out of question in workout conditions because they wear out fast when exposed to sweat. IMO any silicone eartip of correct size shape for your ear canal would work good. Jut grab a bunch of those from your collection and do some tip-rolling. I'd recommend Sony Hybrid and JVC Spiral dots as these silicone tips have been special for me.




Actually, last few time I went running I discovered that among universal eartips, no silicone tips, only Complys would stay put in my ear AND provide a consistent sonic fit once sweat started getting in D:

Of course, now that I've got what are probably effectively the cheapest CIEMs on earth, I'd probably go running with these instead:


----------



## EISENbricher

joe bloggs said:


> Actually, last few time I went running I discovered that among universal eartips, no silicone tips, only Complys would stay put in my ear AND provide a consistent sonic fit once sweat started getting in D:
> 
> Of course, now that I've got what are probably effectively the cheapest CIEMs on earth, I'd probably go running with these instead:


 
 Yup, 'wet' foamies would of course isolate very very well : ) 
 I'm just concerned about their durability. And complys on one hand fine, but I'm worried about any bad chemicals in no brand foamies that lot of people use. Maybe a bad recipe for ear? YMMV. 
  
 I agree, CIEMs would be a nice solution to fit issue.


----------



## tw1s

so what i shoud buy ? 
 i look at : AWEI A990BL
 AUSDOM S07
 Syllable D700 
 AUSDOM S10


----------



## ozkan

Is there anyone here who thinks the Macaw gt100s has some peaky, edgy treble or having sibilance issues?


----------



## carltonh

eisenbricher said:


> Yup, 'wet' foamies would of course isolate very very well : )
> I'm just concerned about their durability. And complys on one hand fine, but I'm worried about any bad chemicals in no brand foamies that lot of people use. Maybe a bad recipe for ear? YMMV.
> 
> I agree, CIEMs would be a nice solution to fit issue.


 
 I'll bite, what are those CIEMs you mention and picture?
  
 EDIT: whoops, that @Joe Bloggs mentions and pictures.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> Is there anyone here who thinks the Macaw gt100s has some peaky, edgy treble or having sibilance issues?


 
 I don't know about the GT 100"s,  but the cheaper RT10's DO for certain. It was like spears through your eardrums. I reboxed them and "Gifted" them to someone at Christmas time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 WHAT????
  
 It's better than having them sit in my drawer collecting dust.
  








 TWIN


----------



## wastan

eisenbricher said:


> Yup, 'wet' foamies would of course isolate very very well : )
> I'm just concerned about their durability. And complys on one hand fine, but I'm worried about any bad chemicals in no brand foamies that lot of people use. Maybe a bad recipe for ear? YMMV.
> 
> I agree, CIEMs would be a nice solution to fit issue.


I bought a package of those cylindrical earplugs, made for safety and hypoallergenic, cut them down and punched an appropriate sized hole. Insane isolation, stay in place at the gym and 30 pairs for under $10.


----------



## CADCAM

Auvio tip update...they have given my Piston 2 a new lease on life! I did like the P2 and thought it was a good cheap iem but the Auvio's have taken it to a sound I didn't think they were capable of. If you have a real pair of the Piston 2 try the Auvio tip...amazing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Listening to Black Light Syndrome on the Capella\Bushmaster combo


----------



## Joe Bloggs

carltonh said:


> I'll bite, what are those CIEMs you mention and picture?
> 
> EDIT: whoops, that @Joe Bloggs
> mentions and pictures.




They're the Philips SHE3590 series (you can get them in mic'd and unmic'd format, e.g. as SHE3595 or SHE3590 respectively) embedded in cheap custom ear sleeves by Widex in Hong Kong.

About $10 and $60 respectively--you can give these a try if you like bass cannons, or are willing to EQ to look for your desired sound sig. These buds are well shaped for embedding in custom sleeves so are one of the better choices.


----------



## reimontok

i had the KZ ATE, but after 3months, the cable broke, any suggestion? i need another pair of iem


----------



## EISENbricher

reimontok said:


> i had the KZ ATE, but after 3months, the cable broke, any suggestion? i need another pair of iem



I'd recommend ZN1 mini. Warm and lush DD sound with big soundstage, durable build and comfortable behind the ear fit compared to ATE. Cable is durable as heck.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eisenbricher said:


> I'd recommend ZN1 mini. Warm and lush DD sound with big soundstage, durable build and comfortable behind the ear fit compared to ATE. Cable is durable as heck.




You forgot to mention how incredibly receptive they are to equalization as well!


----------



## BurntToast12

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-NEW-Original-Moxpad-X90-V4-1-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-Earphone-Sport-Running-Headphone-Studio-Music/519064_32611853186.html
  
 Moxpad X90 looks intriguing. 
 Bluetooth though..


----------



## Saoshyant

burnttoast12 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-NEW-Original-Moxpad-X90-V4-1-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-Earphone-Sport-Running-Headphone-Studio-Music/519064_32611853186.html
> 
> Moxpad X90 looks intriguing.
> Bluetooth though..


 
  
 Looked it up, and decided why not.  For the price, and I know the reviews I've read on Moxpad in the past seemed quite promising, there was no reason for me not to take a shot.


----------



## kaiteck

saoshyant said:


> Looked it up, and decided why not.  For the price, and I know the reviews I've read on Moxpad in the past seemed quite promising, there was no reason for me not to take a shot.


 
 does it comes with battery or something?


----------



## Saoshyant

I certainly hope so, otherwise it'll be quite a disappointing bluetooth IEM. The real reason for my purchase is I've never owned a BT iem, so for how inexpensive this one is, I'm quite interested.


----------



## kaiteck

saoshyant said:


> I certainly hope so, otherwise it'll be quite a disappointing bluetooth IEM. The real reason for my purchase is I've never owned a BT iem, so for how inexpensive this one is, I'm quite interested.


 
 Well I just asked the seller. Apparently it requires 1.5h charging time and can use around 5.5hours for music usage with full charge.


----------



## Podster

Cool, can't remember the last time I did any kind of workout that lasted more then 5.5 hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Partner did ask if we could stop after about 4h 45m once


----------



## Skullophile

Putting together this review of the MusicMaker Shockwave III is quite a workout. Switching iems all the time.
It should be ready in a few hours.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Cool, can't remember the last time I did any kind of workout that lasted more then 5.5 hours:blink: Partner did ask if we could stop after about 4h 45m onceh34r:




 If your workouts not including aerobic warmup/ cooldown last more than 1 hr you are either taking too long between sets, trying to do too many body parts or just plain overtraining. Take this from an ex- power lifter.

Btw: Train Heavy or go home.

 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

Ladies and gentlemen, my review of the LMUE Alpha & Delta AD01 went online: http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-ad01/reviews/15392
  
 A good in-ear and although I am no basshead (at least most of the time), I like its smooth and easy-going signature. Bass speed and aridness could be better though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

saoshyant said:


> Looked it up, and decided why not.  For the price, and I know the reviews I've read on Moxpad in the past seemed quite promising, there was no reason for me not to take a shot.







kaiteck said:


> Well I just asked the seller. Apparently it requires 1.5h charging time and can use around 5.5hours for music usage with full charge.




They look interesting


----------



## reimontok

eisenbricher said:


> I'd recommend ZN1 mini. Warm and lush DD sound with big soundstage, durable build and comfortable behind the ear fit compared to ATE. Cable is durable as heck.


 
 i bought them like 2 weeks ago, but i want another pair of iems, i was thinking about getting the ed9's


----------



## vegetaleb

QCY QY11 anyone?
 Some people find them superb and other meh
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-New-QCY-QY11-AMO-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Headphones-Sport-Stereo-Running-In-Ear-Earphone/32556008666.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.6sktLM&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_1_505_506_503_504_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=f19b4538-5f7c-4e8d-a573-a651cf6370a5


----------



## CADCAM

So after being turned on to the Auvio tips by Twin (amongst others) on the forums here I have had to reorder my favorite cheap iem's list. The Piston 2 has absolutely blown me away with how good they sound now and the Rock Zircons ain't too far behind! Sorry my long time fav. ED9 but you have been unseated...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Piston 2 just sounds too good to not get the love it deserves and takes the place right now as my favorite cheap iem. Following close on its heals is the now much improved Zircons and my ED3 Acme & ED9 will follow. 
 I still love the detail, build and options of the ED9 and they will stay close by but right now most all my cheap iem headtime goes to the P2 & Zirc's.
 Unbelievable...
  
 JMHO & YMMV


----------



## EISENbricher

reimontok said:


> i bought them like 2 weeks ago, but i want another pair of iems, i was thinking about getting the ed9's


 
 Yup, it's a good choice. You get two sounds and overall by everyone's impression in KZ thread (including myself) ED9 is definitely among the top tier KZ.


----------



## kiler

cadcam said:


> So after being turned on to the Auvio tips by Twin (amongst others) on the forums here I have had to reorder my favorite cheap iem's list. The Piston 2 has absolutely blown me away with how good they sound now and the Rock Zircons ain't too far behind! Sorry my long time fav. ED9 but you have been unseated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You already had the Piston 2, or have they arrived now? :b


----------



## anticute

I don't know if this is slightly off topic, although Soundmagic is a Chinese brand (right?), but I've been spending some time with my recently acquired Soundmagic HP150 and all I have to say is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To my ears, they are truly epic.


----------



## kiler

anticute said:


> I don't know if this is slightly off topic, although Soundmagic is a Chinese brand (right?), but I've been spending some time with my recently acquired Soundmagic HP150 and all I have to say is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yep they are Chinese I think, but they are one of the most well known Chinese brands


----------



## Sonic Defender

twinacstacks said:


> If your workouts not including aerobic warmup/ cooldown last more than 1 hr you are either taking too long between sets, trying to do too many body parts or just plain overtraining. Take this from an ex- power lifter.
> 
> Btw: Train Heavy or go home.
> 
> TWIN


 
 Dead on, but sadly, when multiple trips to the gym are out of the question, you need to resort to trying to do your entire upper-body at once. It blows, but better than getting in only one full workout every two weeks! You weren't one of those power lifters who didn't wash and stank up the gym were you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man we have a small group who seem to think that not smelling really, really ripe will weaken them. Maybe it is like a Samson thing?​


----------



## Podster

sonic defender said:


> Dead on, but sadly, when multiple trips to the gym are out of the question, you need to resort to trying to do your entire upper-body at once. It blows, but better than getting in only one full workout every two weeks! You weren't one of those power lifters who didn't wash and stank up the gym were you?   Man we have a small group who seem to think that not smelling really, really ripe will weaken them. Maybe it is like a Samson thing?​




Yeah, in person I'm known as the big stinky


----------



## Sonic Defender

podster said:


> Yeah, in person I'm known as the big stinky


 
 Well, if you're big enough I'll bet not many people call you that to your face. Right big stinky? Runs away to hide ......


----------



## Podster

sonic defender said:


> Well, if you're big enough I'll bet not many people call you that to your face. Right big stinky? Runs away to hide ......




6' 240lbs of Teddy Bear Unless you touch my bacon Maybe my tone arm too


----------



## Sonic Defender

podster said:


> 6' 240lbs of Teddy Bear Unless you touch my bacon Maybe my tone arm too


 
 Bacon is way bad for you and I'm not a vinyl guy anymore so we're cool.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

What should i buy? I'm torn between **** UE and lz-z03a.


----------



## TwinACStacks

alizeofeniquito said:


> What should i buy? I'm torn between **** UE and lz-z03a. :confused_face(1):




 LZZ03A hands down.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## pashhtk27

Can anyone give the sonic differences between **** UE, Hck UE, and Easy UE. All the models are around the same price (<$20).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TwinACStacks

pashhtk27 said:


> Can anyone give the sonic differences between **** UE, Hck UE, and Easy UE. All the models are around the same price (<$20).
> Thanks in advance.




 I'm guessing they are all quite similar. I have the original Easy UE Custom dd+ ba It's quite pleasant to listen to. It won't offend you with sloppy bass, thick indistinct mids or piercing highs. Just an all around good performer. Not Stellar but still very nice for a long listening session.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## CGrish

I've been scouring over head-fi for months over various issues with headphones/ IEMs that's I'd been looking into it had already bought and I'm in love with this website. 
I'm here today asking about the same Chinese confusing brands as pashhtk27. I've been roaming around Aliexpress for some cheap dual/triple driver IEMs and keep running into the Easy UE 2 and 3. I can't find any feedback on the IEMs anywhere and have found similar looking ****'s and Hck's. Is there any differences between the differently named IEMs? I also would greatly appreciate it if someone could describe the sound of the Easy UE 2 and 3.

If you have not heard this IEM please feel free to share IEMs you know sounds great. I'm looking for a close to neutral sound with slightly bumped lower bass and a wide soundstage. I listen to many types of music so I'll just list what I avoid: Rap and Country.


----------



## Skullophile

My review of the MusicMaker Shockwave III
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-phantom-iii-shockwave-iii/reviews/15397


----------



## Blazer39

Anyone here own both lz z031a and puro iem500?
Im buying one of these today and i need recommendation.

Which of these has better mids and better clarity?
I don't care much as bass as long it good and fast (not boomy)


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Gonna hype an oldie:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-381/reviews/15385


----------



## Inszy

HD381? Cheap and low quality sound, poor soundstage (no deep at all), lack of details = waste of money.


----------



## CADCAM

kiler said:


> You already had the Piston 2, or have they arrived now? :b


 
 I've had them for quite a while paid 20+ bucks for them from a trusted seller on feebay. The ones for 3-5 bucks on ali are fake IMO.


----------



## B9Scrambler

inszy said:


> HD381? Cheap and low quality sound, poor soundstage (no deep at all), lack of details = waste of money.




So what you're saying...is that you absolutely.....completely and without shame....love the HD381. I understand.


----------



## CoiL

thatbeatsguy said:


> Gonna hype an oldie:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-381/reviews/15385


 
  
 Quote:


inszy said:


> HD381? Cheap and low quality sound, poor soundstage (no deep at all), lack of details = waste of money.


 

 Maybe waste for You but there are other reviews and impressions that state them being quite good and definitely not waste of money.
 Check some other reviews also, first that search got me: http://www.head-fi.org/t/493052/superlux-hd381-series-mini-review-comparisons#post_6653649
 20$ is little sum that many can afford and for that money they get pretty good performer.


----------



## andione1983

Are the LZZ03A made by the same guys that did the LZ a2? 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoiL

Yes, should be (but we never know exactly/for sure about those cheap chinese IEMs)


----------



## Inszy

coil said:


> Check some other reviews also, first that search got me: http://www.head-fi.org/t/493052/superlux-hd381-series-mini-review-comparisons#post_6653649
> 20$ is little sum that many can afford and for that money they get pretty good performer.


 
 I remember this review - very funny stuff 
 And for $20 you have better earphones. For $10? Well it's ok, good competition for Panasonic HJE125, Philips SHE3950 or MEE RX18.


----------



## CADCAM

inszy said:


> HD381? Cheap and low quality sound, poor soundstage (no deep at all), lack of details = waste of money.


 
 Don't hold back like that...you gotta let them feelings out.


----------



## Vishal

Lz a3 launched.. Check Shenzhen store.. 

Vishal.


----------



## Vishal

Lz a3 link.. 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32615358308.html

Vishal.


----------



## Riisalat

Can anyone suggest me a headphone ?
1. Near 20 usd 
2. Near 50 Usd !

Links please !


----------



## B9Scrambler

riisalat said:


> Can anyone suggest me a headphone ?
> 1. Near 20 usd
> 2. Near 50 Usd !
> 
> Links please !


 
 You came to the right place. Lots of knowledge kicking around here. Do you have preferences to share; ie. warm, bright, mid-focused, etc.? What sort of music would you be listening to? That info will definitely help with pointing recommendations in the right direction


----------



## Riisalat

I own a fair amount of gear and a fair amount of iems but looking to get into china, this will be my first chinese iem ! 

I don't know, i like bass, i like neutral, i like mids, i like them nice sparkly treble too ! So anything works ! Just i was looking at DIY double moving god knkws what at around 20 dollars !


----------



## Saoshyant

My Pai Audio DR1 should arrive today, here's hoping I like it


----------



## CoiL

riisalat said:


> I own a fair amount of gear and a fair amount of iems but looking to get into china, this will be my first chinese iem !
> 
> I don't know, i like bass, i like neutral, i like mids, i like them nice sparkly treble too ! So anything works ! Just i was looking at DIY double moving god knkws what at around 20 dollars !


 

 KZ HDS1
 KZ EDR2
 Yinjw "IE800" wooden version


----------



## Riisalat

What about the easy and the diy ones ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay here is the Latest news. Easy Emailed me last night. He is going to have the LZ A3 available next Week.
   

   Easy earphone
 2016-03-01 00:36



```
oh, my friend, you are so work hard ! by the way the lz-a3 will come out next week ! i think !
```
 

  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  I think I'll be strongly debating picking that one up @TwinACStacks


----------



## CADCAM

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-100-Original-LZ-02A-In-Ear-Earphone-LZ-Earphone-Top-Sound-Bass-DIY-Headphones/32614001381.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.35.cjfIvt
  
  
 Any idea or experience with these?


----------



## TwinACStacks

cadcam said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-100-Original-LZ-02A-In-Ear-Earphone-LZ-Earphone-Top-Sound-Bass-DIY-Headphones/32614001381.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.35.cjfIvt
> 
> 
> Any idea or experience with these?


 





 They are supposed to be identical to the LZ-Z03A. The difference being the shells, they made them differently for 2 Vendors on Aliexpress. The Z02A is for HCkexin Store, the Z03A is for Easy Earphones.
  
 I did a review. They are simply Great earphones. Maybe MAGNIFICENT if you factor in the $30 price tag.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

blazer39 said:


> Anyone here own both lz z031a and puro iem500?
> Im buying one of these today and i need recommendation.
> 
> Which of these has better mids and better clarity?
> I don't care much as bass as long it good and fast (not boomy)




TwinACStacks would be the guy to know


----------



## Lurk650

So LZ-A3 priced at $170. Wonder if it's worth the extra $50 for people debating between that and the TK12. 

Only downside with Easy Amazon is the shipping dates are about 4-5 weeks out


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> So LZ-A3 priced at $170. Wonder if it's worth the extra $50 for people debating between that and the TK12.
> 
> Only downside with Easy Amazon is the shipping dates are about 4-5 weeks out


 

 WHERE did you get this info?
  
 I can't find it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> WHERE did you get this info?
> 
> I can't find it.
> 
> TWIN




Vishal posted a link above. 

Maybe not real? http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32615358308.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> @TwinACStacks would be the guy to know


 





 Have You seen the price on the PUROS?
  
 Get the LZ-Z03a it is a fantastic bargain at $30.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Have You seen the price on the PUROS?
> 
> Get the LZ-Z03a it is a fantastic bargain at $30.
> 
> TWIN




Haha also bc the Puros aren't available anymore which I forgot. I'm gonna message the Puro guy on FB and ask why


----------



## TwinACStacks

Busy Day.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Niyologist

twinacstacks said:


> Busy Day.
> 
> EASY just Emailed me this info about the LZA3, and I informed him of his competitors price on Aliexpress. (which I'm sure he is all ready aware of)
> 
> ...




I got the same email. What should I say?


----------



## CGrish

Anybody want to help answer my questions?
Post #23088 of 23119


----------



## TwinACStacks

niyologist said:


> I got the same email. What should I say?


 

 Niyologist Can you erase that Email, Easy asked me to delete it. It was not intended to be posted.
  
 Thanx,
  









 TWIN


----------



## Paulpark222

LZ-A3 launched on Amazon. $10 cheaper than Aliexpress with more accessories.
  
 The discount will be activated in several hours.
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CERWT4Q?m=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&qid=1456847321&ref_=sr_1_20&s=merchant-items&sr=1-20
  

  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## B9Scrambler

And as always nothing on Amazon.ca.


----------



## Saoshyant

paulpark222 said:


> LZ-A3 launched on Amazon. $10 cheaper than Aliexpress with more accessories.
> 
> The discount will be activated in several hours.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for letting us know, I'll check the price after I wake up.  When it hits, I see no reason for me not to order it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> And as always nothing on Amazon.ca.


 





 Easy JUST posted it on his Amazon Store and Emailed me with the link to post Here. As usual Paul is on top of it as well.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Niyologist

twinacstacks said:


> Niyologist Can you erase that Email, Easy asked me to delete it. It was not intended to be posted.
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> TWIN




Okay. Will do.


----------



## clee290

b9scrambler said:


> And as always nothing on Amazon.ca.


 

 Looks like it ships to Canada (Montreal, at least), so you can order it from Amazon.com.


----------



## Saoshyant

http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A83-2.5-3.5mm-MMCX-Cable

This might be fun to use with the LZ-A3


----------



## Trapok

paulpark222 said:


> LZ-A3 launched on Amazon. $10 cheaper than Aliexpress with more accessories.
> 
> The discount will be activated in several hours.
> 
> ...


 

 It is available too on Liu Store


----------



## Bob A (SD)

paulpark222 said:


> LZ-A3 launched on Amazon. $10 cheaper than Aliexpress with more accessories.
> 
> The discount will be activated in several hours.


 
 Paul,
  
    I'm confused here.  How is this discount supposed to work on Amazon?  The LZ-A3 shows @ $168.00 and the LZ-Z03A @ $34.99 when placed in my cart and go through the checkout procedure right up to order confirmation.  No change.


----------



## Cheesedoodle

blazer39 said:


> Anyone here own both lz z031a and puro iem500?
> Im buying one of these today and i need recommendation.
> 
> Which of these has better mids and better clarity?
> I don't care much as bass as long it good and fast (not boomy)


 

 I agree with Twin (if I'm remembering his post). LZ is probably your best bet. I don't own the LZ Z03a but I do own the Puros and I'm not that impressed. Not bad, but not great. I also own the LZ-02, which I think is terrific, and have heard that the LZ Z03a is similar in sound signature. In LZ we trust, I guess?


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'm confused here.  How is this discount supposed to work on Amazon?  The LZ-A3 shows @ $168.00 and the LZ-Z03A @ $34.99 when placed in my cart and go through the checkout procedure right up to order confirmation.  No change.


 





 Bob, It's supposed to be automatic but it probably isn't activated yet. Remember Easy Is sleeping right now in China. It's around 5:00 A.M. I'd wait for a bit.
  
 Those LZ-Zo3A  are great. I wouldn't chance the LZ A3 yet because of production problems. I'd wait for some reviews.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Bob, It's supposed to be automatic but it probably isn't activated yet. Remember Easy Is sleeping right now in China. It's around 5:00 A.M. I'd wait for a bit.
> 
> Those LZ-Zo3A  are great. I wouldn't chance the LZ A3 yet because of production problems. I'd wait for some reviews.
> 
> ...


 

 Honestly I was looking to see if the LZ-Z03A would end up being priced nearly the same as it is on the Ali site.  I added the LZ-A3 to the cart just to validate the discounted price quoted earlier as I agree that I'm not a good choice to be a tester of new IEMs and need to wait on others evaluations.  The LZ-Z03A attracts me for a comparison with my current inventory with the weakest potentially going to my youngest son whose best currently is a MEE M9 Classic I gifted him and he loves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In addition to the LZ-A3 I'm looking forward to hearing more about these:
    HCK S3
    DQSM II (3BA + 1DD)
    Phantom Sabre
    Phantom Master
  
 And then there's both the Musicmaker Tk12 and MEE Pinnacle P1 which are getting excellent reviews.
  
 Bottom line is that there is a lot of potentially great stuff coming available.


----------



## anticute

Might just be me, but those LZ A3 look IMMENSELY uncomfortable 
  
 I'm still pondering whether or not I'm going to pull the trigger on the z03a.. Still holding out for some more reviews..


----------



## Lurk650

cheesedoodle said:


> I agree with Twin (if I'm remembering his post). LZ is probably your best bet. I don't own the LZ Z03a but I do own the Puros and I'm not that impressed. Not bad, but not great. I also own the LZ-02, which I think is terrific, and have heard that the LZ Z03a is similar in sound signature. In LZ we trust, I guess?


 
 I've liked my Puros but too started noticing flaws with them. Then I remembered that Twin said in his past the Titanium Drivers really need burn in. I've been doing that the past few weeks. I listened to them for over an hour today via my portable setup (E07k/Touch 5th Gen) and they are much much better, I have the Auvio tips on them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay Guys, Here's the link to the LZ-A3 on amazon:
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CERWT4Q?m=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&qid=1456847321&ref_=sr_1_20&s=merchant-items&sr=1-20
  
  
 There is also something about a better price when you pay that will Bring the price Down to $159.60. You may want to Email Easy about this, I'm not positive how this works.
  
 IF You Guys Want to Purchase this *DIRECT* PLEASE Private Message me and I will tell you how.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

anticute said:


> Might just be me, but those LZ A3 look IMMENSELY uncomfortable
> 
> I'm still pondering whether or not I'm going to pull the trigger on the z03a.. Still holding out for some more reviews..




I'm glad I picked up the z03a. The bass on it is lovely, and I don't get any impression that the mids or treble suffer for it. The only negative I've found is the mic has some issues. Comfort-wise, it's a bit better than the Pai Audio DR1 I just got in, although I do really like that the DR1 has an MMCX connection which is impressive given it's price, plus they look amazing.


----------



## bhazard

Oh man, If the A3 is better than the A2.......


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  to bite, or to wait for someone else to give an impression...


----------



## 1clearhead

riisalat said:


> Can anyone suggest me a headphone ?
> 1. Near 20 usd
> 2. Near 50 Usd !
> 
> Links please !


 

 You can check out the *Sendiy M2*. These are some serious earphones giving you two different tuning nozzles that really works extremely well. The Silver nozzle gives you a rich/bold tuning with plenty of deep bass and a transparent-like upper range with plenty of details never sounding harsh, sibilant, or even strident. The black nozzle works the same way, but with more of a balanced sound signature that makes for great in-ear recording monitors. Plus, the quality on these are nonetheless exceptional!
  
 I believe they went from $30 US dollars to $55 US dollars, but now are discounted 15% and are down to $46.75 US dollars on Aliexpress.
  
 You could check them out here.....
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.30010308.0.772.lftApX
  
 or, if you're in China, try here.....(....even at a lower price!)
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.br3OUB&id=39166421008&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
  
 Hope this helped!


----------



## TwinACStacks

The LZ-Z03A is VERY good. For $30 they are Exceptionally good.

No impression, I own them. 

 TWIN


----------



## n05ey

1clearhead said:


> You can check out the *Sendiy M2*. These are some serious earphones giving you two different tuning nozzles that really works extremely well. The Silver nozzle gives you a rich/bold tuning with plenty of deep bass and a transparent-like upper range with plenty of details never sounding harsh, sibilant, or even strident. The black nozzle works the same way, but with more of a balanced sound signature that makes for great in-ear recording monitors. Plus, the quality on these are nonetheless exceptional!




How do you find them compared to the k3003's? Do they dethrone your previous favourites... What are the key differences?


----------



## 1clearhead

n05ey said:


> How do you find them compared to the k3003's? Do they dethrone your previous favourites... What are the key differences?


 
  
 Maybe 10 to 20 pages back, I mentioned that the Sendiy M2 out did the K3003's on different types of list of music genre. Even though both produce fast and deep bass, the M2's sounds clearer and cleaner, while both are exceptional in vocals and details. But, there's a lot more playtime and serious fun that goes into the M2's and that's because of it's two-types of accurate tuning nozzles that plays flawlessly. Ever since I got them, I've given them more use than any other IEM's I have at the moment.


----------



## amature101

when the new dqsm coming out. so excited


----------



## Paulpark222

In about 10~14 days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Paul


----------



## Koolpep

twinacstacks said:


> Okay Guys, Here's the link to the LZ-A3 on amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CERWT4Q?m=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&qid=1456847321&ref_=sr_1_20&s=merchant-items&sr=1-20
> 
> ...


 

 So, it's in my cart.
  
 But the price won't change all the way to the payment screen. What am I doing wrong?
  
 Any help appreciated 
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Paulpark222

koolpep said:


> So, it's in my cart.
> 
> But the price won't change all the way to the payment screen. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's going to be a default discount available in several hours from now.
  
 Once the discount is available, you'll see (5%) discount indication on the store page.
  
 Then, you just need proceed to check out and the discount will be applied automatically.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Koolpep

paulpark222 said:


> There's going to be a default discount available in several hours from now.
> 
> Once the discount is available, you'll see (5%) discount indication on the store page.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Paul!
  
 I will wait patiently 
  
 Cheers


----------



## ozkan

bob a (sd) said:


> Honestly I was looking to see if the LZ-Z03A would end up being priced nearly the same as it is on the Ali site.  I added the LZ-A3 to the cart just to validate the discounted price quoted earlier as I agree that I'm not a good choice to be a tester of new IEMs and need to wait on others evaluations.  The LZ-Z03A attracts me for a comparison with my current inventory with the weakest potentially going to my youngest son whose best currently is a MEE M9 Classic I gifted him and he loves




My LZ Z03A has left China and hopefully I'll be getting them next week. Well I couldn't resist the price and after reading Twin's review I ordered them. But they sat on my on my shopping cart about one week before. I'm very excited to hear them and if it is as good as Twin said, it can be another greatest purchase ever for me after the Monk.


----------



## yosi231

ozkan said:


> My LZ Z03A has left China and hopefully I'll be getting them next week. Well I couldn't resist the price and after reading Twin's review I ordered them. But they sat on my on my shopping cart about one week before. I'm very excited to hear them and if it is as good as Twin said, it can be another greatest purchase ever for me after the Monk.




Can you send me the review please?


----------



## ozkan

yosi231 said:


> Can you send me the review please?




http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-lz-z03a-the-honeybadger-of-small-iems


----------



## Niyologist

I just found out that I'm getting my LZ-Z03A by Monday.


----------



## Paulpark222

The LZ-A3 amazon discount is now up.
  
 You can place an order and the price will be automatically adjusted.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Inszy

overyond said:


> i'm sure you will be amazing at its really high Price/performance for the brand A02. 70 hours loss-less playing for lower than 25$.


 

 A02? You mean AGPtEK A02? It's much better than Ruizu X-02 (cheap price, cheap sound)?


----------



## nolife1123

inszy said:


> A02? You mean AGPtEK A02? It's much better than Ruizu X-02 (cheap price, cheap sound)?


 
 AGPtEK A02 is the same thing as the Ruizu X02 (rebranded for amazon), excellent player imo, I'm waiting for my X08 to arrive right now.



 AGPtEK on top, Ruizu on the bottom !


----------



## Blazer39

1clearhead said:


> Maybe 10 to 20 pages back, I mentioned that the Sendiy M2 out did the K3003's on different types of list of music genre. Even though both produce fast and deep bass, the M2's sounds clearer and cleaner, while both are exceptional in vocals and details. But, there's a lot more playtime and serious fun that goes into the M2's and that's because of it's two-types of accurate tuning nozzles that plays flawlessly. Ever since I got them, I've given them more use than any other IEM's I have at the moment.


 

 hmm..interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 cant find reviews for sendiy m2, can you please describe the natural filter sound in more details?
 is the mid clean and foreword? any sibilant with the highs?


----------



## TwinACStacks

niyologist said:


> I just found out that I'm getting my LZ-Z03A b*y *Monday.


 


>


 





 You are going to be amazed that it only cost $30 Niyo. It's really Quite Good. I've been listening to mine for a couple days now. (Now that they are off the burner)
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

@TwinACStacks that reminds me, I still haven't remembered to start the burn in...  I really should fix that


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> @TwinACStacks
> that reminds me, I still haven't remembered to start the burn in...  I really should fix that




This is a really divided subject. Some don't believe in it. I absolutely do. (Along with many Asian manufacturers) I think short term its more effective on dynamic drivers, with B/A drivers taking substantially longer to be fully broken-in. 350 Hours is not insane. Most of the Manucaturers recommend 200 hours .

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

The way I see it, I see no reason not to.  If there is an effect, good, if not...  well, that's just time using something else until the burn in is over.


----------



## Lurk650

paulpark222 said:


> The LZ-A3 amazon discount is now up.
> 
> You can place an order and the price will be automatically adjusted.
> 
> ...




Yes but the estimated shipping says buyers won't receive til April and if that's the case the $8 savings is not worth it. I've asked twin but maybe you can also ask Easy if that's just Amazon estimation and if they will be here in the same speed as AE free shipments


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Yes but the estimated shipping says buyers won't receive til April and if that's the case the $8 savings is not worth it. I've asked twin but maybe you can also ask Easy if that's just Amazon estimation and if they will be here in the same speed as AE free shipments




I believe its an over- estimate. REGARDLESS of where you order them from they are still being shipped from China which is usually at least 15 days.

 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

nolife1123 said:


> inszy said:
> 
> 
> > A02? You mean AGPtEK A02? It's much better than Ruizu X-02 (cheap price, cheap sound)?
> ...


 

  
 I agree, the AGPTek A06 and C05 (A06's successor) are awesome and show very good measurements, too.

 The AGPTek C1 on the other hand is basically rubbish - not only in terms of operation/navigation (no folder view, crappy sorting, cumbersome volume control, no album covers), but also in terms of sound (very high output impedance, drastic roll-off below 1 kHz with low impedance headphones) - it only works well for Bluetooth playback. Heck, it even fails when it is about being a simple wristwatch.
  
  
 Not sure whether I want to take the time to write an English review of the C05 and C1 for Head-Fi, but the first one is really excellent. If it only had RockBox support, it would be the perfect low budget DAP, like the A06 (which I reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/agptek-a06/reviews/15183).


----------



## Saoshyant

hifichris said:


> I agree, the AGPTek A06 and C05 (A06's successor) are awesome and show very good measurements, too.
> 
> 
> The AGPTek C1 on the other hand is basically rubbish - not only in terms of operation/navigation (no folder view, crappy sorting, cumbersome volume control, no album covers), but also in terms of sound (very high output impedance, drastic roll-off below 1 kHz with low impedance headphones) - it only works well for Bluetooth playback. Heck, it even fails when it is about being a simple wristwatch.
> ...




Thanks for posting that review, I've been looking for an inexpensive bluetooth dap as my phone has no sd slot. If you don't mind me asking, would you pick the C05 over the A06? I wouldn't want to assume that the successor is automatically better, as the recent iterations of the Sansa Clip have shown, at least from the perspective of a rockbox fan.


----------



## Skullophile

We could compile all reviews of these Chinese iems and put them on page 1 with the company info.
With that there it would help relieve the cross posting into wrong threads. Lots of work but we could all pitch in then Bhazard who has the rights to post there could cut and paste them in.


----------



## FUYU

skullophile said:


> We could compile all reviews of these Chinese iems and put them on page 1 with the company info.
> With that there it would help relieve the cross posting into wrong threads. Lots of work but we could all pitch in then Bhazard who has the rights to post there could cut and paste them in.


 
 Most Chinese companies are already marked on page 1. Let's move the discussion to the DQSM/Easy Thread.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I myself really am not that concerned about cross threading. Most of these Chinese IEMs fall into a similar price range and as such could be considered options and direct competitors of each other. Of course there are some exceptions that would be apples to oranges comparisons but that is where dedicated threads come in.

Just my 2 c worth.

 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

saoshyant said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 I definitely would, as the C05 now has real volume buttons instead of A06's cumbersome attenuation method.
 The low output impedance and general sound are basically identical. Though, the C05 lacks the tiny artefacts (from the DAC section, screen and buttons) that were visible with the A06 when using extremely sensitive in-ears, but in exchange hiss is slightly higher (about iPhone 4 level, therefore still good, but marginally more than the A06's).

 But keep in mind that the C05 has only around 12 hours of battery life (when using the headphone output, no BT and no FM radio), whereas the A06 has around 50. That's the drawback of the slimmer design they went for the C05. And it also lacks the included earbuds (which were actually not too bad at all). Still, I'd pick the C05 because of its more premium design/feel, the real volume buttons and the lack of any yet so slight artefacts from the DAC/screen/buttons when using extremely sensitive IEMs.
  
 If there was only a RockBox port for the AGPTek C05, it would be the  perfect replacement of the Sansa Clip Zip (maybe someone could introduce it to the RockBox community?).


----------



## Skullophile

If we could list all the reviews of these discoveries it'd be awesome.
I'd spend days reading them!


----------



## Saoshyant

hifichris said:


> I definitely would, as the C05 now has real volume buttons instead of A06's cumbersome attenuation method.
> 
> The low output impedance and general sound are basically identical. Though, the C05 lacks the tiny artefacts (from the DAC section, screen and buttons) that were visible with the A06 when using extremely sensitive in-ears, but in exchange hiss is slightly higher (about iPhone 4 level, therefore still good, but marginally more than the A06's).
> 
> ...




Hmm, I'll be picking one of these two up most likely as I ordered the Moxpad X90, now I just need to decide if I want an incredible battery life, or a higher quality experience...

OR... I could just be silly, get a Samsung Note 4, the 10,000mah case, an SD to mSD adapter and tuck a 256gb sd under the case all to use with my Mojo... but that might be overboard.


----------



## nolife1123

hifichris said:


> I definitely would, as the C05 now has real volume buttons instead of A06's cumbersome attenuation method.
> The low output impedance and general sound are basically identical. Though, the C05 lacks the tiny artefacts (from the DAC section, screen and buttons) that were visible with the A06 when using extremely sensitive in-ears, but in exchange hiss is slightly higher (about iPhone 4 level, therefore still good, but marginally more than the A06's).
> 
> But keep in mind that the C05 has only around 12 hours of battery life (when using the headphone output, no BT and no FM radio), whereas the A06 has around 50. That's the drawback of the slimmer design they went for the C05. And it also lacks the included earbuds (which were actually not too bad at all). Still, I'd pick the C05 because of its more premium design/feel, the real volume buttons and the lack of any yet so slight artefacts from the DAC/screen/buttons when using extremely sensitive IEMs.
> ...


 
 It seems that literally nobody even knows about the Ruizu X08 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_263246.html which is kinda weird, I went for it for the bigger battery and actual volume rockers on the side, the controls are likely still weird, but less weird with the volume rockers on them ! Shame it took them 9 days to actually find it and ship it over, it was barely shipped yesterday while being ordered before feb 25th, considering there are no reviews on gearbest nobody actually bought those (they forgot they still sell them so they had to find them in the back of the storage somewhere )
 Anyways, got it for 13$ by using the points discount, for a <1$ difference from the Ruizu X02 I honestly had no reason not to grab it, apart from thinking if it's too ugly to own (color options are unfortunate).


----------



## nolife1123

saoshyant said:


> Hmm, I'll be picking one of these two up most likely as I ordered the Moxpad X90, now I just need to decide if I want an incredible battery life, or a higher quality experience...
> 
> OR... I could just be silly, get a Samsung Note 4, the 10,000mah case, an SD to mSD adapter and tuck a 256gb sd under the case all to use with my Mojo... but that might be overboard.


 
 My note slugged out when used with only 48 gigs of quality music, so I wouldn't actually recommend that .


----------



## Bob A (SD)

bob a (sd) said:


> Honestly I was looking to see if the LZ-Z03A would end up being priced nearly the same as it is on the Ali site.  I added the LZ-A3 to the cart just to validate the discounted price quoted earlier as I agree that I'm not a good choice to be a tester of new IEMs and need to wait on others evaluations.  The LZ-Z03A attracts me for a comparison with my current inventory with the weakest potentially going to my youngest son whose best currently is a MEE M9 Classic I gifted him and he loves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Had a change of heart.  #2 son said don't factor him in.  Now figure the ~$33 on Amazon for the LZ-Z03A would be better served applied towards one of the more upscale new offerings or the Tk12 once Easy has it available.
  
 Still loving my xDuoo X3


----------



## Eric95M

Based on what I read here, I just bought the Sendiy M2 from Easy.  Easy is by far the best company on aliexpress to work with.  I have had 6 items lost in the mail so far.  None from Easy.
 I just hope they can handle a bit of power....


----------



## Lurk650

eric95m said:


> Based on what I read here, I just bought the Sendiy M2 from Easy.  Easy is by far the best company on aliexpress to work with.  I have had 6 items lost in the mail so far.  None from Easy.
> I just hope they can handle a bit of power....


 
 lol my order of the LZ-Z03A was looking lost as of yesterday but today it shows it arrived in the USA. Though ChinaPost tracking still doesn't show anything. Super fast though considering I ordered it on the 26th


----------



## Paulpark222

Guys check out Tennmak Piano and Tennmak Banjo.
  
 They are one of the best BFB IEMs that are even better than LZ-Z03A in some ways. 
  
 I don't know why these products aren't getting popular as LZ-Z03A does.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Piano-in-ear-back-neck-sport-detachatble-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and/1183804_32598892980.html
  

  
  
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Banjo-Turbo-in-ear-metal-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and-remote-2016/1183804_32598980049.html


----------



## Lurk650

paulpark222 said:


> Guys check out Tennmak Piano and Tennmak Banjo.
> 
> They are one of the best BFB IEMs that are even better than LZ-Z03A in some ways.
> 
> ...


 
 In what ways are they better than the LZ-Z03A


----------



## Paulpark222

lurk650 said:


> In what ways are they better than the LZ-Z03A


 
 Piano got

better bass
bigger soundstage, airy and open feeling
smoother treble
  
 I personally found Tennmak Piano superior than LZ-Z03A.
  
 I own both IEMs and wrote review for each product, so if you guys are looking for a BFB
  
 Tennmak Piano must be in the list of your consideration.
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Lurk650

paulpark222 said:


> Piano got
> 
> better bass
> bigger soundstage, airy and open feeling
> ...


 
 What about Banjo?


----------



## wastan

nolife1123 said:


> It seems that literally nobody even knows about the Ruizu X08 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_263246.html which is kinda weird, I went for it for the bigger battery and actual volume rockers on the side, the controls are likely still weird, but less weird with the volume rockers on them ! Shame it took them 9 days to actually find it and ship it over, it was barely shipped yesterday while being ordered before feb 25th, considering there are no reviews on gearbest nobody actually bought those (they forgot they still sell them so they had to find them in the back of the storage somewhere )
> Anyways, got it for 13$ by using the points discount, for a <1$ difference from the Ruizu X02 I honestly had no reason not to grab it, apart from thinking if it's too ugly to own (color options are unfortunate).




There's a Ruizu thread:http://www.head-fi.org/t/744865/the-ruizu-x02-dap-thread/450_30#post_12378059

Includes my favorable review of the AGPtEK B03

As I understand it, none of these players can be rockboxed but that Ruizu is working on a more upscale hi-fi player.


----------



## Podster

paulpark222 said:


> Guys check out Tennmak Piano and Tennmak Banjo.
> 
> They are one of the best BFB IEMs that are even better than LZ-Z03A in some ways.
> 
> ...


 

 Just send Twin a pair, they'll be all the rage in no time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luv ya Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 All these custom single dynamic's are popping up all over. I love my HCK UE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.3.7SGioE&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_301_10020_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=f871ac30-a4eb-4dc8-a843-b1827f740e96


----------



## Riisalat

What about the dual drivers from Easy that goes on around for 20 dollars ?


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> What about the dual drivers from Easy that goes on around for 20 dollars ?


 

 I've got the VJJB dual driver as well as the KZ ZN1 Mini, I've not taken the plunge for any of the new customs with 1 Dynamic and one BA yet but those I don't believe are in the $20 range! Twin, where are ya Twin??


----------



## Riisalat

Check these out "double moving coil" and custom for 17.91. i'm actually buying the blue red for 17.91 dollars. Seems like one hell of a deal for 17.91 !

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/32511475071.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.8tLNne


----------



## Blazer39

I would like to know about tennmak banjo as well if you have it paul.

Tennmak paino seems like a good iem..however the recessed mid part is bit off putting..unless guitar sounds good on them.


----------



## EISENbricher

Waiting for shootout between low cost DDs. Anyone?


----------



## carltonh

riisalat said:


> Check these out "double moving coil" and custom for 17.91. i'm actually buying the blue red for 17.91 dollars. Seems like one hell of a deal for 17.91 !
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/32511475071.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.8tLNne


 

 That maybe the same as the HCK UE Custom dual dynamic that also has an 8+10mm dynamics. I ordered the HCK one already and will report on it when it arrives and gets burned in.


----------



## TwinACStacks

May I interject a little something here?

Yes I'm familiar a little with combo DD+BA Here is my review of the Easy Original UE Custom DD+BA earphone:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid/reviews/15175

It is unlikely that I will be purchasing any similar Earphones for reviews as they are mostly OVER-EAR Designs which I do not particularly like. The ONLY reason I bought the Easy UE was due to the fact that because I was ordering 2 other IEM's Easy made me an offer on them I couldn't refuse. His Real name is Easy Corleone.  

I am trying to stay away from accepting any "Review Samples" because I'm trying to keep a sense of integrity, and well.....generally the feeling is: "well of course You are going to give a good review, You've been Bought." I wish to avoid this by Purchasing whatever I review. Believe me, If I've spent GOOD money on a P.O.S. You guys will be the FIRST to know about it.

Right now I've just Spent well over $200 for the Shockwave III and I hope to get the LZA3 shortly, (another + $150 or so). So I've pretty much spent my wad for a while. BTW: the only reason I am considering the LZA3 is a recommendation PLUS they can be worn Down Cabled, I've seen Pictures.


*UNLESS* You guys want to contribute to the "Cash so TWIN can buy new Earphones Fund".   It's deductible.  


  TWIN


----------



## Podster

Oh look, little Whiskey barrel's for the ear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Best-Headphones-Eachine-E80-In-Ear-Earbuds-Earphone-Hybrid-Iron-Bass-Stereo-Headphone-Earphone-Headset-Red/32603469858.html?spm=2114.30010208.3.2.N5p9QU&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_301_10020_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=c4601e75-f9c0-4a6a-b8fb-8de5154ad112
  
 Wonder if these have a fit issue, seem very ridged to me!
  
 You like a wide sound stage, probably the best for $50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-Top-quality-hifi-earphone-HAVI-B3-PRO1-for-MP3-player-music-in-ear/32275428722.html?spm=2114.30010208.3.46.oIvJzL&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_301_10020_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=c4601e75-f9c0-4a6a-b8fb-8de5154ad112
  
 Anyone tried these?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-Iron-Unit-K3003-UE900-****-DT4-Ceramic-Earphone-HIFI-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit/32598325633.html?spm=2114.30010208.3.32.djAvy9&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_301_10020_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=3416c317-4996-45d3-af6d-8b43253700aa


----------



## vegetaleb

kimd said:


> Currently run in iPhone 6s, player iAudioGate with 256kbs AAC format the sound detailed very nicer.
> 
> Has been compare side by side from REMAX S1 still nicer than T20, from T20 still founding something missing from wide stage.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Does it have memory wires for around the ears?
 Can you compare them with KZ earphones?


----------



## Paulpark222

lurk650 said:


> What about Banjo?


 
 They are also good as the Tennmak Piano. Maybe better build quality than Piano.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Carlsan

Bought these a month or so ago from Ali. I think I burned them in for a couple of days when I got them in. Anyway, I was listening to these earlier today and very impressed.
 Thing is, I was listening to ambient music that was rather bass light, but these, VJJB K4 Wooden Bass earphones, handled the music with clarity, vividness, and great mids.
About $20 gets you this goody
  
 I have seen reviews that rave about their ability to handle sub-bass, and how good they are with bass heavy electronic music. My experience with these, granted, only briefly this afternoon, was surprising pleasant.
  
 I'll post more as I give them more ear time.
  
 Did I mention how they look?
  

  
 Cheers, quite happy with the $20 spent.


----------



## SilentCinema

paulpark222 said:


> Piano got
> 
> better bass
> bigger soundstage, airy and open feeling
> ...


 hi Paul, any ideas if there is a frequency response graph for this iem. Thanks


----------



## 1clearhead

blazer39 said:


> hmm..interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 First of all, I would like to say that the M2's are very "tip-friendly". Meaning, you can swap between single, double-flanges, and even comply/foam tips and get great results!
  
 Now with that said, the "silver tuning nozzles" has a more natural feel to them with great bass to sub-bass reponse, life-like vocals and instruments, and precise and accurate details. They are directly split between sounding warm and vivid!
  
 While with the "black tuning nozzles" thay take on a serious approach for monitoring purposes! Sounding extremely clear and transparent. If you own the Tingle FL800, these are just a tad-bit warmer, when comparing both!
  
 Finally, the bass is done right on both the silver and black nozzles and neither is the vocals forward or laid-back, but present at all times! Highs are never harsh, sibilant, or strident, but boast a more natural to clean and clear sound signature to them. Soundstage is exceptional to say the least sounding much, MUCH more expensive to their price in comparison!  
  


eric95m said:


> Based on what I read here, I just bought the Sendiy M2 from Easy.  Easy is by far the best company on aliexpress to work with.  I have had 6 items lost in the mail so far.  None from Easy.
> I just hope they can handle a bit of power....


 
 .....Plenty of power coming from these. They are very efficient, as well!


----------



## bbish

Have you guys tried the rock sport model that came out? Or the Lz 2A0?


----------



## 1clearhead

Yea, been wanting to hear more reviews on the Rock Sport! ....do they have a similar sound signature to the Zircon's?


----------



## Paulpark222

silentcinema said:


> hi Paul, any ideas if there is a frequency response graph for this iem. Thanks


 
 The Manufacturer replied that they will upload the FR graph on Saturday.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Blazer39

1clearhead said:


> First of all, I would like to say that the M2's are very "tip-friendly". Meaning, you can swap between single, double-flanges, and even comply/foam tips and get great results!
> 
> Now with that said, the "silver tuning nozzles" has a more natural feel to them with great bass to sub-bass reponse, life-like vocals and instruments, and precise and accurate details. They are directly split between sounding warm and vivid!
> 
> ...


 

 oh maan..i was just gonna get lz z031, guess will leave that for later and getting sendiy m2.
  
 but then again i do want forward mids specially if im going to listen mostly to death/heavy metal.


----------



## Riisalat

twinacstacks said:


> May I interject a little something here?
> 
> Yes I'm familiar a little with combo DD+BA Here is my review of the Easy Original UE Custom DD+BA earphone:
> 
> ...


 i want an offer i cant refuse. Would they be willing to help ? Can you help me out ! Looking to buy a few !


----------



## 1clearhead

blazer39 said:


> oh maan..i was just gonna get lz z031, guess will leave that for later and getting sendiy m2.
> 
> but then again *i do want forward mids specially if im going to listen mostly to death/heavy metal*.


 
  
 Remember, they are very "tip-friendly" and can easily adjust to your taste by "tip-rolling". Or, just slap on the black tuning nozzles and be surprised with the MIDS!


----------



## amature101

Nice the HCK UE (44 USD) dont know should i get this?

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.3.7SGioE&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_301_10020_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=f871ac30-a4eb-4dc8-a843-b1827f740e96


----------



## vegetaleb

Excuse my ignorance but what's the difference between a Hi-Res iem and a normal one?
 Are KZ and Rock for example Hi-Res?


----------



## MuZo2

no difference, just marketing terms.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes basically they are the same. True Hi Res Earphones are *supposed* to have an upper frequency range spec of 40kHz.
  
 What possible use this could have, I dunno.
  
 That is unless you have Bat Ears Grafted onto your Head.
  
 For those of you with Bat Ears, no offense intended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Inszy

vegetaleb said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what's the difference between a Hi-Res iem and a normal one?
> Are KZ and Rock for example Hi-Res?


 
 Most "iem" aren't iem at all. In-ear monitor must sound like... well, monitor:
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_monitor
 KZ and Rock are just earphones.
 Hi-Res? It's only marketing.
  


twinacstacks said:


> Yes basically they are the same. True Hi Res Earphones are *supposed* to have an upper frequency range spec of 40kHz.


 
 So Etymotic ER-4 aren't hi-res? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's high-resolution not high-frequency response.


----------



## Podster

amature101 said:


> Nice the HCK UE (44 USD) dont know should i get this?
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.3.7SGioE&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_301_10020_502_10014_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=f871ac30-a4eb-4dc8-a843-b1827f740e96


 

 I love mine and thing they sound excellent. I just bought the ear pieces then ordered a quad core silver separate but I was still right there at the $44 USD


----------



## amature101

podster said:


> I love mine and thing they sound excellent. I just bought the ear pieces then ordered a quad core silver separate but I was still right there at the $44 USD


 
  
 How do they sound? They sound similar to which IEM? Not sure getting them or the lz-a3 / qdsm


----------



## redfx

vegetaleb said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what's the difference between a Hi-Res iem and a normal one?
> Are KZ and Rock for example Hi-Res?


 
 "Hi-Res Audio" - new hard audio standart with the obligatory support of a extremely wide band 10Hz - 40.000Hz
  
 Why? The car is capable of driving at a speed of 400 miles per hour, will be accurate and superb at a speed of 200 miles per hour.
 I have a very good personal experience with Dunu Titan 3, Dunu Titan 5, ihifi 800 (WAV 24/192), xDuoo XD-05 (DSD256, PCM352kHz).
  
 Excess resources and skills give 100% result.
  
 My Hi-Res Titans 3&5 have the usual: high S.P.L 110dB, low impedances 16 /32 Ohms, not flat FR curve, and professional the accuracy and detail
  
 Hi-Res Audio - not marketing, it is a standalone product between the professional (studio) technology and conventional technology.
  
*Standard Audio:*
  

  
  
*Professional Audio:*
  

  
*Hi-Res Audio:*


----------



## Charliemotta

podster said:


> amature101 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice the HCK UE (44 USD) dont know should i get this?
> ...


 
 Podster, Where did you get your cable from?


----------



## Podster

charliemotta said:


> Podster, Where did you get your cable from?


 

 Here you go Charlie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html


----------



## Inszy

redfx said:


> "Hi-Res Audio" - new hard audio standart with the obligatory support of a extremely wide band 10Hz - 40.000Hz


 
 Source please


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> Source please


 
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-resolution_audio
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 "greater than 44100 Hz and with bit-depths greater than 16"


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Looks interesting: i.Valux HiFi Hybrid 7 Drivers(50mm Dynamic Driver+6 Balanced Armature BA Units) Hi-Fi Stereo Headband Over-Ear Headphone Headset  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/i-Valux-HiFi-Hybrid-7-Drivers-50mm-Dynamic-Driver-6-Balanced-Armature-BA-Units-Hi-Fi/32470373681.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.272.iNFYRl


----------



## Inszy

podster said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-resolution_audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 But what about 10Hz - 40.000Hz in earphones?
 Those 44100 Hz have nothing to do with that. It's only sampling in files.


----------



## FUYU

inszy said:


> But what about 10Hz - 40.000Hz in earphones?
> Those 44100 Hz have nothing to do with that. It's only sampling in files.


 
 Hi-Res is used in both Headphones/Earphones and DAP's


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> But what about 10Hz - 40.000Hz in earphones?
> Those 44100 Hz have nothing to do with that. It's only sampling in files.


 

 Like FUYU says, HiRes still falls in Freq. ranges as well as other determining factors. When I have a chance I'll research some other stuff for you to read
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   





>


----------



## Inszy

44,1 kHz it's sampling, not fq range!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Inszy, I understand the bit rate part, but I also thought that the earphones were supposed to have that 10hz to 40kHz frequency range capabilities to be classified as "Hi Res.

Next think is they will be THX and DSD certified....

 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

It seems the Takstar Pro 80 has been discontinued? Anyone know of any successors being worked on?


----------



## HiFiChris

If anybody is interested, I have just uploaded my review of the AGPTek C1 music watch, including measurements: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.de/2016/03/agptek-c1.html
  
 The review is in German (not sure if I want to take the time to translate it into English for Head-Fi), but there is a translation function on my review site, so it can be read in English or any other language (with the crappy Google translator).
  
 It is a piece of sheet to the core, even though it costs just less than €35. "No, just no" are my thoughts on it in wired mode.
 Wireless Bluetooth playback is the only thing this watch is good for.


----------



## Riisalat

redjohn456 said:


> It seems the Takstar Pro 80 has been discontinued? Anyone know of any successors being worked on?


i saw the takstars for around 50 Usd on aliexpress


----------



## nolife1123

Received the **** UE yesterday, and I was quite amazed with what comes with them at 22.4$ that I paid for them (one of those carbon cases, 6 pairs of tips, plain ones and orange cored ones, shirt clip), but out of the box, the sound is awful, bloated and unnatural, especially if I keep increasing volume (around 7-8 on the samsung galaxy note 4), I honestly hope that it tones down with some burn in, so far it's been cooking for 25 hours, i'll give another try tomorrow morning with around 34-36 hours on them.


----------



## RedJohn456

riisalat said:


> i saw the takstars for around 50 Usd on aliexpress


 

 yeah there are still units floating around but takstar themselves have d/c them afaik. am hoping they are gonna make a Version 2 or something along those lines.


----------



## vegetaleb

fuyu said:


> Hi-Res is used in both Headphones/Earphones and DAP's


 
  
 My HTC A9  has a Hi-Res DAP and it rocks my hifiman re-272 but dunno if these hifiman are considered Hi-Res


----------



## Whitigir

Guys! Has any of you seen Vivo XE1000 headphones ? It claims to have 3.0 Tesla....which is double the Fostex Flagship Th900 at 1.5 Tesla ? Is this true ?

I would love to see how it fair against my th900 

http://www.goodchinabrand.com/24662400070en.html


----------



## j0p3Y

redjohn456 said:


> yeah there are still units floating around but takstar themselves have d/c them afaik. am hoping they are gonna make a Version 2 or something along those lines.


I bought mine from this seller. 
Original Takstar Pro80 Pro 80studio headphone HIFI noise isolating headphones studio Professional monitoring headset head set
http://s.aliexpress.com/yyMR3eay
(from AliExpress Android)

Had very good service. I ordered with the additional case. Was shipped separately. First I received the headphones (bubble wrapped) and had to mail for the case to be sent. He did send it. Since both were sent with price below usd 22, 00, I didn't have to pay for Customs. 

Really happy with this super great sounding headphones..


----------



## Mr Trev

twinacstacks said:


> Inszy, I understand the bit rate part, but I also thought that the earphones were supposed to have that 10hz to 40kHz frequency range capabilities to be classified as "Hi Res.
> 
> Next think is they will be THX and DSD certified....
> 
> TWIN


 
 Indeed, you are correct. 10-40k is one of the standards that need to be met - bat ears optional
 I believe that the marketing gurus that came up with the standard are hoping folks will think of it like THX
  


redjohn456 said:


> It seems the Takstar Pro 80 has been discontinued? Anyone know of any successors being worked on?


 
  
 Read a post that showed a couple of new models. Damned if I can remember where I seen it. Didn't give much info, but I remember one of the phones had a much more upscale appearance than their previous models


----------



## Podster

THX Twin, Mr. T, don't think I explained it that way to inszy!
  
 I think you are right on the 80's Tamal, I did find someone on AliEx selling a perfect T80 case for $12 but knew if I bought it would mean I would never find a new pair of 80's


----------



## Inszy

You can buy HyperX Cloud - it's Pro80 with better earpads.
  
 Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> the earphones were supposed to have that 10hz to 40kHz frequency range capabilities to be classified as "Hi Res.


 
 Like I said in first post - just marketing.
 10hz to 40kHz means nothing at all (pro audio don't have 10hz to 40kHz range). But many people will pay for nice looking logo: "Hi-Res headphones. Certified for dummies"


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> Like I said in first post - just marketing.
> 10hz to 40kHz means nothing at all (pro audio don't have 10hz to 40kHz range). But many people will pay for nice looking logo: "Hi-Res headphones. Certified for dummies"


 

 Are we still talking Hi-Res here or voting for Trump


----------



## Inszy

I don't know. We are talking about hi-res headphones or hi-res certificate?


----------



## CADCAM

Hey guys here's a pic of my iem setup ~ Beresford Capella amp & Bushmaster DAC running off Anker External batty no AC = sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have a Samsung Bluray connected to my wireless network so I can stream Pandora but I usually just play cd's out of it (old skool)


----------



## FUYU

cadcam said:


> Hey guys here's a pic of my iem setup ~ Beresford Capella amp & Bushmaster DAC running off Anker External batty no AC = sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Running Linux, I see. Seems like XFCE? Are you running Xubuntu?


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> I don't know. We are talking about hi-res headphones or hi-res certificate?


 
 And here I was just thinking you were calling everyone a certified dummy


----------



## FUYU

podster said:


> And here I was just thinking you were calling everyone a certified dummy


----------



## Inszy

podster said:


> And here I was just thinking you were calling everyone a certified dummy


 




 You make my day with this


----------



## CADCAM

fuyu said:


> Running Linux, I see. Seems like XFCE? Are you running Xubuntu?


 

 Mint 17.1 I like it...smooth & stable


----------



## Podster

inszy said:


> You make my day with this


 

 LOL, just keep watching the dot in the center


----------



## Whitigir

Lol...amazing thread that moves so fast but...off topic posts...sigh. I probably need to post that XE1000 Vivo new headphones in a new thread or so


----------



## Podster

Just a small break in the action so one can re-focus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So here's my new Chinese tour items, sounding very sweet so far


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> Just a small break in the action so one can re-focus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Those look like mushrooms...like the cable too!


----------



## CGrish

Sorry to be repetitive but no one has come to help me out in my previous post.

Could somebody describe the sound of the Easy UE 2 and 3? They seem like quite an interesting buy on Aliexpress.

If you have not heard this IEM please feel free to share IEMs you know sounds great. I'm looking for a close to neutral sound with slightly bumped lower bass and a wide soundstage at around $30-$50 (US Dollars). Thanks so much.


----------



## ozkan

cgrish said:


> Sorry to be repetitive but no one has come to help me out in my previous post.
> 
> Could somebody describe the sound of the Easy UE 2 and 3? They seem like quite an interesting buy on Aliexpress.
> 
> If you have not heard this IEM please feel free to share IEMs you know sounds great. I'm looking for a close to neutral sound with slightly bumped lower bass and a wide soundstage at around $30-$50 (US Dollars). Thanks so much.


 
  
 **** UE gets my vote for bumped lower bass and a wide soundstage.


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> Those look like mushrooms...like the cable too!


 

 Yes, I got a steal of a deal on the Auri Rockets thanks to Peter123 and I'm absolutely "Lady Gaga" over them. I can pretty much say they are my best iem to date. Ti housings and the cable is to die for (although I think Peters review say they can be a little Microfon) I took the shell supports off and just use them over ear with their tips, no microphonics and they are killer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously may have to change my handle to "Rocket Man"


----------



## FUYU

cgrish said:


> Sorry to be repetitive but no one has come to help me out in my previous post.
> 
> Could somebody describe the sound of the Easy UE 2 and 3? They seem like quite an interesting buy on Aliexpress.
> 
> If you have not heard this IEM please feel free to share IEMs you know sounds great. I'm looking for a close to neutral sound with slightly bumped lower bass and a wide soundstage at around $30-$50 (US Dollars). Thanks so much.


 
 The UE3's are probably your best bet. My version (3BA + DD) has some more bass compared to the (1BA + DD) which is more balanced. Soundstage is quite good on both.


----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> **** UE gets my vote for bumped lower bass and a wide soundstage.


 
 Sorry Grish, I only have the HCK UE in clear and they have a wonderful neutral sound and very nice sound stage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately I had Ozkan's **** UE but they never fit right in my ear and I gifted them to a friend who loves them! You just never know right.


----------



## amature101

podster said:


> Sorry Grish, I only have the HCK UE in clear and they have a wonderful neutral sound and very nice sound stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 hi what about vocal and bass?


----------



## Podster

amature101 said:


> hi what about vocal and bass?


 
 For a single 8mm Dynamic I love them and find them neutral across the board but that is just me and my ears
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YMMV
  
 Here's my links:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html
  
 Good luck in whatever you pick


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> And here I was just thinking you were calling everyone a certified dummy


 





 Stupid is as stupid does....
  
 Now I HAVE to buy HI RES earphones only.
  
 I get my Bat Ear implants next Tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
  
 I can also be rented out to Play Mr. Spock at children's parties.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Stupid is as stupid does....
> 
> Now I HAVE to buy HI RES earphones only.
> 
> ...


 

 LOL, looks like old Spock tied one on!


----------



## SilentCinema

paulpark222 said:


> The Manufacturer replied that they will upload the FR graph on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, im intrigued.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Had these come in today. Completely forgot I ordered them.
  




  
*Keep in mind the below comments are smack out of the box. I listened for about 45 mins then compared them on a few songs with the Brainwavz XFit XF-200.*
  
 Not only do they look VERY much like the XF-200, they sound quite similar. The removable cable is f'ing glorious as well. Really soft, malleable, and flexible. Nice and thick below the y-split, a bit thin above, just like the XFit. Really shocked to see a cable of this quality on such a cheap earphone. 
  
 I had the same fit issues as the XFit, BUT, I tossed on some large Sony Hybrids and boom, problem solved. No idea why I didn't try those tips when I reviewed the XFit, but I'm going to have to amend my review as a result.
  
 Regarding sound, the immediate difference seems to be in bass quantity. The XFit is vented while the W1 Pro isn't. My well-used XFit is notably bassier and has a bit more treble presence. Mids are nearly identical. Overall the W1 Pro seems a little more balanced vs. the more v-shaped XFit. Soundstage feels about the same.
  
 I bought them here for 12.19 CAD. Price hasn't changed it seems: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-W1-Earphones-Official-Ear-Headphones-New-Smart-Headset-Phone-Headset-Bass-For-DJ-MP3-With/2049382702.html
  
 I thought I ordered them in blue, but they arrived in black. They still look decent, but the blue and red look pretty sharp. Checked my order and color only says "with microphone" so...not very helpful, haha.
  
 Either way, out of the box these seem to be a pretty awesome little iem for 12 bucks. Feel well built, cable is excellent, and their sound is solid. Looking forward to putting some serious time into them to see how they stack up to the XFit with some more hours.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm not sure if it was mentioned before, but I was given some discount codes for thenew LZ-A3. If anyone is interested in what is supposed to be a game changing earphone that is said to sound better than the LZ-A2, shoot me a PM and I can help you get them at a nice discount. 

Cheers


----------



## TwinACStacks

That's odd I have some for them as well, for Amazon.

 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

ulti said:


> Dang, how did you get it so quickly in the UK?
> 
> I ordered the Hisenior TD1:
> 
> ...


 
 Any updates on these yet? Sorry if I missed it but a search didn't come up with anything.


----------



## vegetaleb

I wonder if I take a pair of KZ-Ate + ear hooks or ZS2??
 KZ-Ate + ear hooks are good for sports or still it will be annoying after 30mins?
 ZS2 no review yet but they are supposed to be pretty good like ZS1 with less bass, but when I see that both have the same dual drivers I wonder if it will not have the heavy bass too :/


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> I wonder if I take a pair of KZ-Ate + ear hooks or ZS2??
> KZ-Ate + ear hooks are good for sports or still it will be annoying after 30mins?
> ZS2 no review yet but they are supposed to be pretty good like ZS1 with less bass, but when I see that both have the same dual drivers I wonder if it will not have the heavy bass too :/


 
 If you already have ATE then first you need to find out whether they get annoying inside ears, or it's just the cable which gets annoying. Ear hook would eliminate cable management issues. But unfortunately if its the other case then it's less likely to help. 
  
 If you don't have ATE yet then I'd advise to try it out. Surely there are some users who find it getting uncomfortable during long listening hours, most people still found out it to be comfortable to wear. It all depends on your ear shape so you'd have to find it out yourself. Tip rolling would also help a lot btw. 
  
 There are no review of ZS2 yet on head-fi so you may try it out and help community here by providing your opinion. I expect it to sound better than ZS1 of course. Otherwise ZN1 mini is pretty good option.


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> That's odd I have some for them as well, for Amazon.
> 
> TWIN


 

 PS: it looks like everyone is about a month out from delivery Both Ali and Amazon. Express shipping on Amazon only saves a couple days. Spendy.
  









 TWIN


----------



## Lifted Andreas

b9scrambler said:


> Had these come in today. Completely forgot I ordered them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Man those look good.
  
 Although I'm not too keen on over-the-ear stuff.
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> I'm not sure if it was mentioned before, but I was given some discount codes for thenew LZ-A3. If anyone is interested in what is supposed to be a game changing earphone that is said to sound better than the LZ-A2, shoot me a PM and I can help you get them at a nice discount.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Oooohhh, now I'm split between LZ-A3 and TK12.


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> If you already have ATE then first you need to find out whether they get annoying inside ears, or it's just the cable which gets annoying. Ear hook would eliminate cable management issues. But unfortunately if its the other case then it's less likely to help.
> 
> If you don't have ATE yet then I'd advise to try it out. Surely there are some users who find it getting uncomfortable during long listening hours, most people still found out it to be comfortable to wear. It all depends on your ear shape so you'd have to find it out yourself. Tip rolling would also help a lot btw.
> 
> There are no review of ZS2 yet on head-fi so you may try it out and help community here by providing your opinion. I expect it to sound better than ZS1 of course. Otherwise ZN1 mini is pretty good option.


 
  
 How wide is ATE's soundstage? And details?
 How come nobody has the ZS2 yet? Perhaps the delivery time is very long due to lack of stock...
 If only the ZN1 mini came with a mic


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> How wide is ATE's soundstage? And details?
> How come nobody has the ZS2 yet? Perhaps the delivery time is very long due to lack of stock...
> If only the ZN1 mini came with a mic



ATE's soundstage is above average,certainly. Details are fairly good but nothing special to write about. Highs are smooth, sibilance free on ATE. 

About ZS2 it's pretty simple. It hasn't come at $10 range. A general rule of thumb for KZ buyers is to wait a bit after launch and within some days it's sold around $10 price. Only ZN1 (with amp) is an exception.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> Had these come in today. Completely forgot I ordered them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 For $8.95 USD I just had to put these in the cart if for nothing else to compare the 10mm against my 8mm HCK UE custom


----------



## Lifted Andreas

podster said:


> For $8.95 USD I just had to put these in the cart if for nothing else to compare the 10mm against my 8mm HCK UE custom


 
  
 Really tempted by them as well for sure a cheap price. I spent more on MCd today than what these cost haha


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm a little tempted to give them a try myself...  I'm quite a bit surprised to see a detachable cable IEM with a seemingly good sound for under $9.  Heck, as long as the cable's good, the fact that it has a mic and is MMCX alone makes me want to pick it up.  I love these inexpensive little toys you forget you order and they arrive, it's like a little present from your past self.
  
 Edit:  ...and bought the blue.  Here's hoping I like em!


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> I'm a little tempted to give them a try myself...  I'm quite a bit surprised to see a detachable cable IEM with a seemingly good sound for under $9.  Heck, as long as the cable's good, the fact that it has a mic and is MMCX alone makes me want to pick it up.  I love these inexpensive little toys you forget you order and they arrive, it's like a little present from your past self.
> 
> Edit:  ...and bought the blue.  Here's hoping I like em!


 

 I picked the blue as well and by what I'm reading the cable alone is worth the price of admission on these babies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Then Massdrop has the Mee M6's dropping right now and they fall right in the middle of the W1 and HCK UE Custom with a 9mm Dynamic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And with this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 always sitting on my shoulder I just can't get a break
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Then there's that darn Twin)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/meelectronics-sport-fi-m6-noise-isolating-earphones?utm_placement=17&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-04&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional
  
 Not to even mention I have Lao and Easy emailing me offering me lots of discounts on things like the LZ-Z03A but like Twin they would be expecting some all positive 5 rating reviews in return and I just can't commit


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> I'm a little tempted to give them a try myself...  I'm quite a bit surprised to see a detachable cable IEM with a seemingly good sound for under $9.  Heck, as long as the cable's good, the fact that it has a mic and is MMCX alone makes me want to pick it up.  I love these inexpensive little toys you forget you order and they arrive, it's like a little present from your past self.
> 
> Edit:  ...and bought the blue.  Here's hoping I like em!


 
 They look very tasty indeed. If early impressions are positive I may just get some.


----------



## Shawn71

saoshyant said:


> I'm a little tempted to give them a try myself...  I'm quite a bit surprised to see a detachable cable IEM with a seemingly good sound for under $9.  Heck, as long as the cable's good, the fact that it has a mic and is MMCX alone makes me want to pick it up.  I love these inexpensive little toys you forget you order and they arrive, it's like a little present from your past self.
> 
> Edit:  ...and bought the blue.  Here's hoping I like em!




True..... for its price- the detachable cable,jvc XX plastic case.(hope there will be standard 3 pairs of silicon tips even if theres'nt kz style red shaft silicon tips) Oh, the red color is sexy as corvette red.btw,its 2 pin dc socket connectors.


----------



## B9Scrambler

More on the W1 Pro:

- The case is larger than JVC's version. Looks the same, but it's not. Plastic is not great quality, but not horrible either. Just meh.

- Not MMCX, but whatever this is. I've had good luck with these connections in the past. 



- Damn this cable is gorgeous...that alone is worth the price of entry imo.


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> ATE's soundstage is above average,certainly. Details are fairly good but nothing special to write about. Highs are smooth, sibilance free on ATE.
> 
> About ZS2 it's pretty simple. It hasn't come at $10 range. A general rule of thumb for KZ buyers is to wait a bit after launch and within some days it's sold around $10 price. Only ZN1 (with amp) is an exception.


 
  
 What do you think about Rock Zircon? better or worse? I am tempted by the sports one


----------



## Saoshyant

Huh, that's obnoxious. If you look at the pic for the IEM with the parts breakdown it says it's MMCX. Oh well.


----------



## HiFiChris

Sheit, I forgot how to get back to the main menu from the FM radio on the AGPTek A06. Trying everything, but can't manage to get back there. Any idea except for a hard reset with the mechanical on/off switch on the right side?
  
 Nevermind, finally found the correct button combination ("VOL" -> "back" -> "back").


----------



## Riisalat

i need suggestions for dual/triple BA headphone ! cheapest i can get away with ! Or else there is the LZ A2 and LZ A3 or the easy earphones triple BAs for 100 usd. but i am looking for Dual BA's as cheap as they can get ! Suggest me senpai !


----------



## Lurk650

riisalat said:


> i need suggestions for dual/triple BA headphone ! cheapest i can get away with ! Or else there is the LZ A2 and LZ A3 or the easy earphones triple BAs for 100 usd. but i am looking for Dual BA's as cheap as they can get ! Suggest me senpai !


 
 LZ-A2 is no longer available. 
  
 The TK12 from Easy is a Triple Driver Hybrid and is amazing
  
 Dual Hybrid that is very nice too is the Bette 10mm


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> LZ-A2 is no longer available.
> 
> The TK12 from Easy is a Triple Driver Hybrid and is amazing
> 
> Dual Hybrid that is very nice too is the Bette 10mm




+ 1

 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

But the LZ A2 is coming back ! Detachable cable and double BA, not dynamic driver please <3


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> What do you think about Rock Zircon? better or worse? I am tempted by the sports one


 
 No idea... I don't have zircons. But from some opinions I've read here they sound like ED10.


----------



## CADCAM

vegetaleb said:


> What do you think about Rock Zircon? better or worse? I am tempted by the sports one


 
 Zircon + Auvio tips = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It's so worth a try...
 Bought 3 pairs of ED10's and gave them all away but the Zirc's with the Auvio is a cheaper keeper IMO YMMV


----------



## CADCAM

LZ 02A or LZ Z03A?


----------



## robervaul

cadcam said:


> LZ 02A or LZ Z03A?



The only difference is the design. What do you prefer?


----------



## Riisalat

Any dual driver with BA and detachable cable under or around 40 USD ?


----------



## HiFiChris

riisalat said:


> Any dual driver with BA and detachable cable under or around 40 USD ?


 
  
 Finding a good product with these specs is utopia, imho. For a real Dual-BA IEM, alone the price of four BA drivers (by larger brands) will be around that price. What you could get though are good Single-BA IEMs around $40 (Earmax ER580, Sony XBA-C10, MEE A151).

 The Dual-BA IEMs  closest to the price tag you will get while still maintaining good audio quality are the ADDIEMs (Apple Dual-Driver In-Ear Monitors).
  
  
  
 Just my $0.02.


----------



## Riisalat

haha ! fine with me but any hybrids ?

 Or anything fancy around 100 USD ? Must have BA drivers and have detachable cable !


----------



## anticute

There's no place where the LZ A2 is still available?


----------



## HiFiChris

riisalat said:


> haha ! fine with me but any hybrids ?
> 
> Or anything fancy around 100 USD ? Must have BA drivers and have detachable cable !


 
  
 Don't have any experience with hybrid IEMs in that lower price range, sorry.
  
  
 The Pai Audio MR2 and Pai Audio MR3 are really good IEMs and have detachable (MMCX) cables, but are somewhat above $100 (MR2 is $129 at the moment).


----------



## Lurk650

riisalat said:


> haha ! fine with me but any hybrids ?
> 
> Or anything fancy around 100 USD ? Must have BA drivers and have detachable cable !


 
 So you don't want hybrids, you just want a dual BA driver earphone with detachable cable?
  
 Why do you not want hybrid?


----------



## JacKallen

riisalat said:


> haha ! fine with me but any hybrids ?
> 
> Or anything fancy around 100 USD ? Must have BA drivers and have detachable cable !


 
 Bette i.valux is an example of a hybrid around $40. 
  
 Edit: doesn't have detachable cable.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> Bette i.valux is an example of a hybrid around $40.
> 
> Edit: doesn't have detachable cable.






 + 1 detachable cables are a PIA anyways. Usually they indicate an Over-Ear wear earphone, *another* PIA.

The first thing I intend to do when my LZ A3 arrive is take some super glue to those MMCX connectors -- Luckily they are designed to be worn down-cabled as well. YAY!!!!

:veryevil: :veryevil: TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

jackallen said:


> Bette i.valux is an example of a hybrid around $40.
> 
> Edit: doesn't have detachable cable.


 
 Yeah I mentioned that one with the TK12 but he apparently wants Dual BA, no dynamic driver


----------



## ozkan

riisalat said:


> Any dual driver with BA and detachable cable under or around 40 USD ?




Audio Technica ATH-IM02. A bit pricey though.


----------



## Lurk650

I never really tried anything like the W1 style so spending $10 may not be too bad to try out...single 10mm driver shouldn't be too bad. 
  
 Anymore info on the sound @B9Scrambler?


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> I never really tried anything like the W1 style so spending $10 may not be too bad to try out...single 10mm driver shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Anymore info on the sound @B9Scrambler
> ?




A 10mm one


----------



## Riisalat

No i meant hybrids are fine too ! Hybrids would be spectacular! I just want atleast one BA to be there ! It can be a dual BA or a hybrid or triple anything ! Just detachable cables are a must !
Sorry for not making myself clear earlier ! And please give me suggestions, this would be my secons purchase from china !

I ordered a easy earphone custom dual DD for 17 dollars yesterday ! And im used to shure se215, dennon ahC700, klipsch s4is for iems ! So anything better would be ammaaaazing !

Please help ^.^


----------



## Riisalat

hifichris said:


> Don't have any experience with hybrid IEMs in that lower price range, sorry.
> 
> 
> The Pai Audio MR2 and Pai Audio MR3 are really good IEMs and have detachable (MMCX) cables, but are somewhat above $100 (MR2 is $129 at the moment).


pai against the easy 2BA 1DD amd the LZ ? What would you suggest


----------



## Lurk650

riisalat said:


> No i meant hybrids are fine too ! Hybrids would be spectacular! I just want atleast one BA to be there ! It can be a dual BA or a hybrid or triple anything ! Just detachable cables are a must !
> Sorry for not making myself clear earlier ! And please give me suggestions, this would be my secons purchase from china !
> 
> I ordered a easy earphone custom dual DD for 17 dollars yesterday ! And im used to shure se215, dennon ahC700, klipsch s4is for iems ! So anything better would be ammaaaazing !
> ...


 
 Yeah Bette 10mm is a Hybrid, 1 BA/1 DD. No detachable but for the price they are great


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> A 10mm one


 
 Yeah I caught that after...they sound interesting. I'm just wanting what the sound sig is, I believe B9 said its more balanced than V-Shaped which is good since I'm not a big fan of V-Shape


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> I never really tried anything like the W1 style so spending $10 may not be too bad to try out...I'm taking an educated guess that its a single Dynamic driver?


 
  
 Yuppers, single dynamic, 10mm. It's really not bad for the price. I'm just impressed with how many features they crammed into this thing without it feeling seriously compromised anywhere.
  
 - The cable is bad@$$, plus it's removable and doesn't used MMCX (which I think is a plus as this price).
 - They have a mic which actually works pretty well. In fact, its the same one used on the VJJB K2S as I found out today when I brought both to work.
 - It has proper memory wire that actually holds a decent shape when formed unlike the XFit XF-200 which has basic built-in earguides that I found annoying since they didn't really do much.
 - 45 degree angled jack, but it's well relieved. Heck, even the memory wire has strain relief. Who does that?
 - Didn't even skimp on a carry case, those this is the one part of the package that feels cheap
 - On top of that, they actually sound pretty good.
  
 More on sound quality. I think the XFit might be the better sounding of the two as a result of their extra treble energy. The W1 has about 14+ hours of play time on it now (~7 hours while I slept plus burning the entire day at work; 9-5:30) and seems to have grown a little more mellow, to my surprise. I might need to find some wide bore tips to boost treble and bring out detail a bit. They do sound great with Classic Rock as is though.
  
 Edit:
@Lurk650 That comment was referring to the W1 as more balanced than the Brainwavz XFit XF-200. They're still pretty bassy. It's a v-shaped sound, but with more relaxed treble and clear mids. 
  
 Sooooo yeah, you get your money's worth with the W1 Pro, or at least I think so.


----------



## Skullophile

Found a few interesting things on Taobao

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=19149385707

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=39131256008

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=525217173444

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=37150705745

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=26674792092

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=520679764170

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=41302466940

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=527357942924

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=43154770335

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=44918417525


----------



## Eddie C

skullophile said:


> Found a few interesting things on Taobao
> 
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=19149385707
> 
> ...


 
  
 they're all mobile device links


----------



## B9Scrambler

eddie c said:


> they're all mobile device links




I had no problem viewing them *shrug*


----------



## TwinACStacks

Easy texted me around 9 pm they are in the middle of shipping the LZA3. It is around 1pm there on Sat.

 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

riisalat said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have any experience with hybrid IEMs in that lower price range, sorry.
> ...


 
  
 The cheapest Hybrid IEM I have personally tried yet is the Fidue A73 (which I love by the way, but it's at least $150), so I can't say anything about the Easy and LZ. I have pre-ordered the Trinity Audio Delta V-II (Hybrid Dual-Driver with detachable cables, around $100 at the moment), but it will obviously take some more time until it arrives.
  
 An inexpensive and technically good Double-BA would be, as I already said, the Apple IEM. No detachable cables though, but when handled with utmost care and stored in a real case, it should last quite some time (although the Apple cables are not really the best). I am mainly using the Apple EarPods and UE 600vi for sports, and both for more than three years now. Both IEMs are not really known for having a durable cable, but I take care and both are still in excellent condition. It is also about how the owner treats his in-ears.


----------



## EISENbricher

Don't forget TTPOD T2. Opinions about it were mixed though.


----------



## amature101

how to order from aliexpress, after clicking the buy now button, i got this error


----------



## Eddie C

amature101 said:


> how to order from aliexpress, after clicking the buy now button, i got this error


 
  
 Did you click "check the reason"? I've never had problems ordering, it leads me to payment after clicking buy now


----------



## amature101

Did you have alipay? I suspect that the reason.i am oversea and i dont have it.


----------



## andione1983

Are there any universal 10% or similar discount codes for aliexpress I'm looking at a $400.00order 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riisalat

Does anyone have any idea with the EASY UE2 ? They look absolutely gorgeous and i am thinking about jumping on one. Dual drivers, custom fit for 50 usd !


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> ATE's soundstage is above average,certainly. Details are fairly good but nothing special to write about. Highs are smooth, sibilance free on ATE.
> 
> About ZS2 it's pretty simple. It hasn't come at $10 range. A general rule of thumb for KZ buyers is to wait a bit after launch and within some days it's sold around $10 price. Only ZN1 (with amp) is an exception.


 
  
 Yep, the ZS2 dropped from 18$ to 15$ now, http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ZS2-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Stereo-In-Ear-Monitors-HiFi-Earphone-With-Microphone/32616010155.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.11.J8LSlQ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_1_505_506_503_504_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10021_10003_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=2d408113-36bf-499c-8d2d-bb00eaa4f0b6
 so in a week it should be at 10ish like the ATE?


----------



## thingol

can anyone recommend me a good over-ear chinese headphone for 10-15$? 
  
 i dont mind if its an unknown brand - i like to discover new brands and products.
  
 thanks!


----------



## vegetaleb

KZ ATE is bulkier than KZ ZS1/ZS2?


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> Yep, the ZS2 dropped from 18$ to 15$ now, http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ZS2-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Stereo-In-Ear-Monitors-HiFi-Earphone-With-Microphone/32616010155.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.11.J8LSlQ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_1_505_506_503_504_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10021_10003_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=2d408113-36bf-499c-8d2d-bb00eaa4f0b6
> so in a week it should be at 10ish like the ATE?



At least the non mic version should be.


----------



## Saoshyant

@HiFiChris I should have ordered the AGPtek C05 when I was originally looking.  The price went from $28 to just north of $100 on amazon, but the A06 is still $35, which for the battery life is quite tempting.  I'll give it a few days to see if the C05 price re-adjusts.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> I had no problem viewing them *shrug*




Same here, some get a pop up but just X out and your in the headphone add


----------



## crabdog

Man I could get lost for days just browsing through taobao lol. Has anyone seen these yet? http://world.taobao.com/item/521177871105.htm?fromSite=main&scm=1029.minilist-17.1.50018909&ppath=&sku=&ug=#detail


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Man I could get lost for days just browsing through taobao lol. Has anyone seen these yet? http://world.taobao.com/item/521177871105.htm?fromSite=main&scm=1029.minilist-17.1.50018909&ppath=&sku=&ug=#detail


i picked up something called a W1 pro from aliexpress yesterday for 8 bucks. Seems like a better option than this with detachable cables


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Man I could get lost for days just browsing through taobao lol. Has anyone seen these yet? http://world.taobao.com/item/521177871105.htm?fromSite=main&scm=1029.minilist-17.1.50018909&ppath=&sku=&ug=#detail




I feel the same way about aliExpress, you can see page after page in DAPS, Amps and iem's. Gets me (no make that my wallet) into trouble


----------



## peter123

riisalat said:


> i picked up something called a W1 pro from aliexpress yesterday for 8 bucks. Seems like a better option than this with detachable cables




I really don't understand the need for detachable cables on cheap IEM's. First of all a new cable will most likely cost more than the IEM's, secondly the connection will probably be the weakest link in the whole construction and third with a connector like the ones on the W1 I wouldn't even counting on finding a new cable if something happens with the or one. Probably just me......


----------



## Riisalat

No you are on point, i needed a gym bud and the build looked really good and it costs about the same as a hamburger so i was like why not just for the laughs !


----------



## Riisalat

But i ordered a pair of easy UE2s today.


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> But i ordered a pair of easy UE2s today.


 
 Are these a copy of the Hisenior or is it the other way around? Or, indeed are they the same thing?
http://proplugin.com/index.php/category/product/520/10422-Hisenior-:-TD1-Carbon-Black/


----------



## Riisalat

I saw them a while back and god knows, easy is quite big in china i dont know about hisenior. I contacted the seller and he suggested me these and i actually had my eyes on these for a while, i like the clockwork finish. I just hope they sound as good as they look !


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> I really don't understand the need for detachable cables on cheap IEM's. First of all a new cable will most likely cost more than the IEM's, secondly the connection will probably be the weakest link in the whole construction and third with a connector like the ones on the W1 I wouldn't even counting on finding a new cable if something happens with the or one. Probably just me......


 
  
 Totally get what you mean, though it's nice having the removable cable to aide in storage. I've got a couple iems (Somic MH415, KZ R3) with the same connector so even if the stock cable dies, three back up cables! Woohoo!
  
 Also, the earphone is cheap enough to just buy another, if only for the cable. And spares are easy enough to find, but yes, they are more expensive than the iem itself, haha.


----------



## peter123

riisalat said:


> But i ordered a pair of easy UE2s today.




Those looks really nice, been admiring them many times! 



b9scrambler said:


> Totally get what you mean, *though it's nice having the removable cable to aide in storage. I've got a couple iems (Somic MH415, KZ R3) with the same connector so even if the stock cable dies, three back up cables! Woohoo!*
> 
> Also, the earphone is cheap enough to just buy another, if only for the cable. And spares are easy enough to find, but yes, they are more expensive than the iem itself, haha.




Valid point


----------



## HiFiChris

saoshyant said:


> @HiFiChris I should have ordered the AGPtek C05 when I was originally looking.  The price went from $28 to just north of $100 on amazon, but the A06 is still $35, which for the battery life is quite tempting.  I'll give it a few days to see if the C05 price re-adjusts.


 
  
 Whoa, when I read "$100", I had to lough quite hard. While the features and performance are surely worth $100 without any problems, even I wouldn't pay that amount for it, as although it feels more valuable than the A06, it has still a cheap soft-touch plastic surface that doesn't feel like $100, a price where other products come into the game. The seller must either be very confident about his pricing or has set it that high because he has a new batch coming in and has raised the price so not too many people are buying it as long as he has no units on hand.
  
 Either way, as it is still a very new product, keep an eye on other websites and sellers that might get stock soon as well.
  
  
 I have to agree that the decision between the A06 and C05 is no easy one, as both have their pros and cons (C05 has dedicated volume buttons and a more premium feel, A06 has got a much better battery life and included earbuds (which are still good enough not to throw them away) but a more cumbersome way of adjusting the volume and feels cheaper).


----------



## Riisalat

I'll post impressions when i recieve the UE2s !


----------



## Saoshyant

hifichris said:


> Whoa, when I read "$100", I had to lough quite hard. While the features and performance are surely worth $100 without any problems, even I wouldn't pay that amount for it, as although it feels more valuable than the A06, it has still a cheap soft-touch plastic surface that doesn't feel like $100, a price where other products come into the game. The seller must either be very confident about his pricing or has set it that high because he has a new batch coming in and has raised the price so not too many people are buying it as long as he has no units on hand.
> 
> Either way, as it is still a very new product, keep an eye on other websites and sellers that might get stock soon as well.
> 
> ...




One thing I like is there seems to be some wonderful file type support, maybe on par with rockbox. Either way, I'll probably pair my UE9000 with it and see what I think. Also really looking forward to giving the Moxpad BT iem a try, hoping it lives up to the reviews of their previous IEM.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just a reminder, I only have seven Amazon discount codes left to get an additional ten dollars off the already marked down price for the LZ-A3. We know what happened with the A2, don't miss out guys. 

PM me for a code if you're serious about purchasing them. 

Cheers


----------



## nolife1123

hifichris said:


> Whoa, when I read "$100", I had to lough quite hard. While the features and performance are surely worth $100 without any problems, even I wouldn't pay that amount for it, as although it feels more valuable than the A06, it has still a cheap soft-touch plastic surface that doesn't feel like $100, a price where other products come into the game. The seller must either be very confident about his pricing or has set it that high because he has a new batch coming in and has raised the price so not too many people are buying it as long as he has no units on hand.
> 
> Either way, as it is still a very new product, keep an eye on other websites and sellers that might get stock soon as well.
> 
> ...


 
 Is it another rebranded Ruizu for amazon? because I haven't seen a Ruizu with similar a housing. Tho not all of their products are Ruizu rebrands as far as I've noticed, I may be wrong tho.


----------



## HiFiChris

nolife1123 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 No idea tbh - could be, couldn't be, too. It is a quite new product, so I wouldn't be surprised if a Ruizu model of the C05 would pop up anytime soon as well. Who knows.


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> Just a reminder, I only have seven Amazon discount codes left to get an additional ten dollars off the already marked down price for the LZ-A3. We know what happened with the A2, don't miss out guys.
> 
> PM me for a code if you're serious about purchasing them.
> 
> Cheers


 






 It's okay Vince use yours up, I have more as well.
  
 Easy shipped mine Today (well yesterday his time) and they have all ready been accepted by China Post, so I'm figuring about a week unless USPS decides to take them on a world tour before they get from Chicago to Detroit. Mind you, it's a 5 hour drive TOPS straight East on I-94.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## vegetaleb

Any review about these?


----------



## JacKallen

vegetaleb said:


> Any review about these?


 
 I have just received the regular zircons, which should contain the same exact technology, and I am definitely not impressed.


----------



## wastan

vegetaleb said:


> KZ ATE is bulkier than KZ ZS1/ZS2?




No I'd say the zs1 is a more awkward shape than the ATE


----------



## CADCAM

jackallen said:


> I have just received the regular zircons, which should contain the same exact technology, and I am definitely not impressed.


 

 Try some Auvio tips


----------



## CADCAM

robervaul said:


> The only difference is the design. What do you prefer?


 
 Seem's like the differences in the housing body could cause some sound differences. Have you heard both?


----------



## baldy3577

Has anyone noticed that these: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Go-Pro-A2-Balanced-Armature-with-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-IE800-Dynamic/519064_32595468454.html 
  
 appear to look exactly the same as these: http://kinera-china.com/Product/balance_armature_headphones/Twounits/2014/0829/40.html
  
 Curious what factory the TK12 and S3 and DQSM come from as they might have other interesting products... 
  
 Paging PaulPark....


----------



## Eddie C

Navigating through taobao is such a pain, but I found these 6 driver iems very interesting. I would grab them but already ordered the Mr Z Quad Driver Shure iem http://world.taobao.com/item/523860580368.htm#detail 
 Also there are these with 12 drivers but way out of my budget: http://world.taobao.com/item/43655020792.htm


----------



## Debarghya Das

Sorry, posted twice.


----------



## Debarghya Das

Is there any Chinese IEM whose sound signature is close to SE535? 


I found this easy UE2 & **** UE Custom Made and both of them are very attractive. Can some one share the review about sound and build quality of this product? I'm really interested in buying them. 


I'm also looking for some good cheap IEM that I can use with my FIio X1. So please refer me something good that I can grab from Ali. 
( I mostly listen to vocal, elec-sys/pop, rock, Indie rock etc. I normally use SE215 with X1.)


----------



## Riisalat

i currently am using a Fiio X1 and shure se215 ! i was looking for something better and actually ordered a Easy UE2, i'll have them shipped to me in a month. I'll be able to post impressions after i receive them.


----------



## vegetaleb

Are QKZ and KZ the same company?
 Which ''merchant'' is faster for delivery than others on AE?


----------



## ozkan

What do you think about this cable guys? Is it good? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html?spm=2114.10010108.100009.19.zhQ720


----------



## amature101

ozkan said:


> What do you think about this cable guys? Is it good?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html?spm=2114.10010108.100009.19.zhQ720


 
 gotten this http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Upgrade-Silver-Plated-Cable-14-Core-Detach-Cable-For-Shure-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535-SE846-UE900/519064_32561309428.html


----------



## bbish

I got the LZ 02A a quick overview
Overall 4.5/5
These Headphones cost around $30 and they're just exceptional. They have great sound with a darker feeling and bass. There build quality is on point with full metal connections and a nice clear cable. I can't recommend these enough for people who want to spend a little bit of money to get a a great headphone. I bought these from Teresa at Aliexpress. They came to the US in only 8 days from when I ordered it. They where shipped out the day I place the order.
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32612048503.html


----------



## happ

eric95m said:


> Based on what I read here, I just bought the Sendiy M2 from Easy.  Easy is by far the best company on aliexpress to work with.


 
 Received the Sendiy M2 IEMs from Easy Earphones.  Initial impression after 4 days of burn in is these are the best sounding single driver IEM's I've heard to date.
 My opinion is based on the single driver IEMs I own/owned; original IE800, Monster Gold, Miles Davis, Zircons, Joyroom 107, Auglamours, and many KZs.
 The soundstage is outstanding; very wide, detailed with great separation.  Bass is solid and deep which does not cloud out the mids or highs.
  
 Build quality is excellent.  Cable is high quality memory / tangle free.  Comes with a nice variety of silicone, flange and foam eartips.
 They are also very lightweight, which caught me by surprise being the have wood bodies. 
 There are two sets of screw in sound filters; black and silver.
 1clearhead described the filters as the silver having more bass,and the black as a studio sound.
 The filters are identical in size.  The black filter has a small hole in the area that gets screwed into the IEM housing.  Interesting tuning concept that I've never seen before.
 My preference is the silver filters.
  
 IMO, the M2s do fall a tad short against the top multiple driver units, but for the price range they are outstanding.
 These will stay on my listening rack for sure.
  
 Thanks to 1clearhead for originally recommending these, and to Easy Earphone getting them for sale in his AE store.


----------



## Saoshyant

happ said:


> Received the Sendiy M2 IEMs from Easy Earphones.  Initial impression after 4 days of burn in is these are the best sounding single driver IEM's I've heard to date.
> My opinion is based on the single driver IEMs I own/owned; original IE800, Monster Gold, Miles Davis, Zircons, Joyroom 107, Auglamours, and many KZs.
> The soundstage is outstanding; very wide, detailed with great separation.  Bass is solid and deep which does not cloud out the mids or highs.
> 
> ...




Better than the IE800? Now you have my interest. It's interesting to see a swappable filter design, something I haven't had the opportunity to try out but have been curious to hear. I might have to look into these.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Mayhe a DIY IE800
. I doubt they compare to a REAL pair of Senn IE 800.
Of course things are changing fast and the european stuff is getting left in the dust by the new Asian, so I guess it's possible.

 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

happ said:


> Received the Sendiy M2 IEMs from Easy Earphones.  Initial impression after 4 days of burn in is these are the best sounding single driver IEM's I've heard to date.
> My opinion is based on the single driver IEMs I own/owned; original IE800, Monster Gold, Miles Davis, Zircons, Joyroom 107, Auglamours, and many KZs.
> The soundstage is outstanding; very wide, detailed with great separation.  Bass is solid and deep which does not cloud out the mids or highs.
> 
> ...


are we talking about the sehnnheiser ie800s ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I heard a pair of Senn IE 800 pretty good but nowhere near worth their pricetag either. Same with the Akg K3003. I don't understand why the Asians are so obsessed with the sound of these. WAY to bright for my tastes.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

happ said:


> Received the Sendiy M2 IEMs from Easy Earphones.  Initial impression after 4 days of burn in is these are the best sounding single driver IEM's I've heard to date.
> My opinion is based on the single driver IEMs I own/owned; original IE800, Monster Gold, Miles Davis, Zircons, Joyroom 107, Auglamours, and many KZs.
> The soundstage is outstanding; very wide, detailed with great separation.  Bass is solid and deep which does not cloud out the mids or highs.
> 
> ...


 
 Are you sure that the IE800 you have compared them to is original Sennheiser? In that case I will need a pair as well.


----------



## serman005

That is mind-bending.


----------



## anticute

happ said:


> Received the Sendiy M2 IEMs from Easy Earphones.  Initial impression after 4 days of burn in is these are the best sounding single driver IEM's I've heard to date.
> My opinion is based on the single driver IEMs I own/owned; original IE800, Monster Gold, Miles Davis, Zircons, Joyroom 107, Auglamours, and many KZs.
> The soundstage is outstanding; very wide, detailed with great separation.  Bass is solid and deep which does not cloud out the mids or highs.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice to hear, I also bought them on @1clearhead's recommendation, and I'm hoping they'll arrive soon


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> Received the Sendiy M2 IEMs from Easy Earphones.  Initial impression after 4 days of burn in is these are the best sounding single driver IEM's I've heard to date.
> My opinion is based on the single driver IEMs I own/owned; original IE800, Monster Gold, Miles Davis, Zircons, Joyroom 107, Auglamours, and many KZs.
> The soundstage is outstanding; very wide, detailed with great separation.  Bass is solid and deep which does not cloud out the mids or highs.
> 
> ...


 

 Funny thing was that I discovered these at the mall next to "the birds nest" (Beijing National Stadium) during Spring Festival holiday, which last around a month. I was able to listen to the one in display at a small gift shop, bought one on the spot, then a week later went back and bought another. It was too great of a deal to buy just one!
 .....So, I'm glad I was able to suggest these to anyone interested here at head-fi. Glad you liked them! Cheers!


----------



## AsheshM

1clearhead said:


> Funny thing was that I discovered these at the mall next to "the birds nest" (Beijing National Stadium) during Spring Festival holiday, which last around a month. I was able to listen to the one in display at a small gift shop, bought one on the spot, then a week later went back and bought another. It was too great of a deal to buy just one!
> .....So, I'm glad I was able to suggest these to anyone interested here at head-fi. Glad you liked them! Cheers!


 

 Just ordered the ICONS today. Now confused shall i cancel and order these??


----------



## TwinACStacks

asheshm said:


> Just ordered the ICONS today. Now confused shall i cancel and order these??


 





 I wouldn't. The ICONS are *superb. I know this for a Fact.*
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

asheshm said:


> Just ordered the ICONS today. Now confused shall i cancel and order these??


 

 Sorry AsheshM, I can't speak for the ICONS, 'cause I don't own one, but the Sendiy M2's, I treat them like a work of art. To me, they are just that good! Best package deal I've seen by far! ......It even comes with a 12 track music CD so you could test them with.


----------



## clee290

twinacstacks said:


> I wouldn't. The ICONS are *superb. I know this for a Fact.*
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ...


 

 So 'Fact' or 'Opinion'?


----------



## 1clearhead

What's the model number for the ICONS? .....I wouldn't mind checking them out on taobao.


----------



## AsheshM

1clearhead said:


> What's the model number for the ICONS? .....I wouldn't mind checking them out on taobao.


 

 Don't know about taobao, but here is the amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Graphite-Headphone-Earphone-Microphone/dp/B0191CC2US/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457292565&sr=8-1&keywords=oneplus+icons


----------



## clee290

Or directly from OnePlus:  
 https://oneplus.net/oneplus-icons


----------



## TwinACStacks

clee290 said:


> So 'Fact' or 'Opinion'?
> 
> :tongue_smile:




Why don't you ask the guys that own them besides myself. There's a dedicated thread for them. I don't recommend earphones lightly. I'm quite sure also that the Sendiy are superb as well if clearhead is recommending them. I don't own those for a comparison but they are on my radar....

Damn you clearhead.

 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Why don't you ask the guys that own them besides myself. There's a dedicated thread for them. I don't recommend earphones lightly. I'm quite sure also that the Sendiy are superb as well if clearhead is recommending them. I don't own those for a comparison bit they are on my radar....
> 
> TWIN




Radar He is the Bat


----------



## TwinACStacks

Clearhead, someone posted a Chinese OnePlus link on the thread somewhere.

 TWIN


----------



## clee290

twinacstacks said:


> Why don't you ask the guys that own them besides myself. There's a dedicated thread for them. I don't recommend earphones lightly. I'm quite sure also that the Sendiy are superb as well if clearhead is recommending them. I don't own those for a comparison but they are on my radar....
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 I wasn't saying they were bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was just implying that an opinion can't be a fact. Your comment was just a little contradicting.


----------



## j0p3Y

bbish said:


> I got the LZ 02A a quick overview
> Overall 4.5/5
> These Headphones cost around $30 and they're just exceptional. They have great sound with a darker feeling and bass. There build quality is on point with full metal connections and a nice clear cable. I can't recommend these enough for people who want to spend a little bit of money to get a a great headphone. I bought these from Teresa at Aliexpress. They came to the US in only 8 days from when I ordered it. They where shipped out the day I place the order.
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32612048503.html


I'm still indecisive if I should get the LZ 02A or the LZ-Z03A.. They should be the same, SQwise


----------



## 1clearhead

Thanks for the links!
  
 I was able to check them out on taobao.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.h6i8F0&id=527490361249&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
  
 A little pricey for dynamics at 758 RMB ($116 US dollars) here in China. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My Pioneer SEC-CL100 also has 11mm drivers and are splendid! ......On my budget? I think I'll just pass.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Why don't you ask the guys that own them besides myself. There's a dedicated thread for them. I don't recommend earphones lightly. I'm quite sure also that the Sendiy are superb as well if clearhead is recommending them. I don't own those for a comparison but they are on my radar....
> 
> Damn you clearhead.
> 
> TWIN


 

 It's funny, I don't usually get this lucky......first bumping into the Joyrooms at one mall and discovering the Sendiy's at another mall. I guess is just coincidence.


----------



## TwinACStacks

That is ridiculous. They are $49.99 right from

Www.oneplus.net

TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Clearhead, someone posted a Chinese OnePlus link on the thread somewhere.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Thanks 'TWIN', just notice that everyone kept saying ICONS and didn't realize they meant OnePlus ICONS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Damn the different time-zones!......gotta' always backtrack!


----------



## zabada

*1clearhead*, what's about **** k3003 and Sendiy M2, which one is better? I quess that the sound signature can be similar? Thanks a lot for your recommendations!


----------



## TwinACStacks

THIS I gotta hear.....

 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

Should I buy an upgrade cable for my **** UE? Is it worth it or should I save some money and buy Easy UE 2 instead? Any recommendations will be highly appreciated.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Should I buy an upgrade cable for my **** UE? Is it worth it or should I save some money and buy Easy UE 2 instead? Any recommendations will be highly appreciated.




Get the UE2 and tell me how they compare to the ****'s


----------



## 1clearhead

zabada said:


> *1clearhead*, what's about **** k3003 and Sendiy M2, which one is better? I quess that the sound signature can be similar? Thanks a lot for your recommendations!


 
  
 I posted this maybe 10 to 20 pages back......
  
 I mentioned that the Sendiy M2 out did the K3003's on a broader selection of different types and listing of music genre. Both produce fast and deep bass, while the M2's bass sounds clearer and cleaner, even though the K3003's are a tad-bit more ambient, but both are exceptional in vocals and details. There's a lot more playtime and serious fun that goes into the M2's and that's because of it's two-types of accurate tuning nozzles that plays flawlessly. Ever since I got them, I've given them more use than any other IEM's I have at the moment.


----------



## zabada

Thanks, *1clearhead*. Just bought Sendiy M2.


----------



## AsheshM

@1clearhead - what is your favourite iem ever? And what you do suggest to be the best iem for around 50$? What kind to sound signature you like? sorry too many questions i guess...


----------



## 1clearhead

zabada said:


> Thanks, *1clearhead*. Just bought Sendiy M2.


 
 Have fun listening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS. Don't forget the 12 track CD stored somewhere in the box.


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Have fun listening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't own a cd player, nor do I have a DVD/CD player in my laptop (decided to put an extra bay in that slot in order to add a second hard drive) - is the CD worth the hassle?


----------



## 1clearhead

asheshm said:


> @1clearhead - what is your favourite iem ever? And what you do suggest to be the best iem for around 50$? What kind to sound signature you like? sorry too many questions i guess...


 
  
 My all time favorites gotta' be the *Campfire Audio Jupiters*, but I just can't afford them at 6,580 RMB ($1,008 US dollars), being that I'm a family man. I constantly listen to them from a friend that has them. Second, for now are the *Sendiy M2's*. For me, they are just that good in SQ as well as QC. Just as long as the M2 doesn't get any higher in price, I guess they are a great buy!


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I don't own a cd player, nor do I have a DVD/CD player in my laptop (decided to put an extra bay in that slot in order to add a second hard drive) - is the CD worth the hassle?


 

 They have different songs tailored to test the M2's, including classical, acoustics, etc.....
  
 I guess it doesn't hurt as a free bonus to the package.


----------



## AsheshM

checkout these joyrooms.. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E105-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Ceramic-Cavity/519064_32620284022.html


----------



## j0p3Y

asheshm said:


> checkout these joyrooms.. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E105-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Ceramic-Cavity/519064_32620284022.html


 
 I too stumbled on them today.... i/m curious how they might sound... Also curious about the new Takstar Ingping H60ś


----------



## j0p3Y

1clearhead said:


> My all time favorites gotta' be the *Campfire Audio Jupiters*, but I just can't afford them at 6,580 RMB ($1,008 US dollars), being that I'm a family man. I constantly listen to them from a friend that has them. Second, for now are the *Sendiy M2's*. For me, they are just that good in SQ as well as QC. Just as long as the M2 doesn't get any higher in price, I guess they are a great buy!


 
 M2 vs LZ-Z03A comparison would be great sometime.... FIGHT!!!


----------



## anticute

j0p3y said:


> M2 vs LZ-Z03A comparison would be great sometime.... FIGHT!!!


 
 I've got both of them on the way at the moment, so I might do a comparison. I haven't really ever written a review or anything, but I can give a short comparison my best shot! 
  
 A bit bummed out I missed out on the LZ A2, so here's hoping that the A3 is as good as everyone is hoping..


----------



## anticute

asheshm said:


> checkout these joyrooms.. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E105-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Ceramic-Cavity/519064_32620284022.html


 
 I'm honestly having a hard time deciding if I think these look good or just awful


----------



## TwinACStacks

asheshm said:


> checkout these joyrooms.. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E105-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Ceramic-Cavity/519064_32620284022.html




Those kinda look like Rock Zircons

Only pinker....

 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

j0p3y said:


> M2 vs LZ-Z03A comparison would be great sometime.... FIGHT!!!


 
 Maybe throw in the Kc06a too.


----------



## wastan

And while we're asking questions, anyone have the 1More 3 driver?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A7G35S0/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687542&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00W6XASP6&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VHMHWWHX8KPM4TZCEZ0


----------



## TwinACStacks

No but I have the 1MORE Hybrid and althouh its pretty good there are hybrids in it's price range that are better. The nozzles are short and the standoffs prevent full insertion into the ear. They look to be exactly like those only white.

Based on the Hybrids I would pass on those.

Truthfully I enjoyed the less expensive Xiaomi hybrids more.

JMO

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

asheshm said:


> checkout these joyrooms.. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E105-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Ceramic-Cavity/519064_32620284022.html


 
 Wow! Didn't see that one coming.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


j0p3y said:


> M2 vs LZ-Z03A comparison would be great sometime.... FIGHT!!!


 
  
 Come on! Can't we all just get along?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinacstacks said:


> No but I have the 1MORE Hybrid and althouh its pretty good there are hybrids in it's price range that are better. The nozzles are short and the standoffs prevent full insertion into the ear. They look to be exactly like those only white.
> 
> Based on the Hybrids I would pass on those.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 ....I like good sounds to go with good looks. Xiaomi hybrid to me has a better look to them.


----------



## vegetaleb

It looks like none of the KZ ZS1/ZS2,ATE are good for jogging from what I have read in the comments and youtube videos, they pop out easily https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwUy7kXiMio
 KZ ATES are much better?
 What about the Fonge S500?
 S6 Tuna?


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> It looks like none of the KZ ZS1/ZS2,ATE are good for jogging from what I have read in the comments and youtube videos, they pop out easily https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwUy7kXiMio
> KZ ATES are much better?
> What about the Fonge S500?
> S6 Tuna?




I have no issues with the ZS1 popping out. The memory wire keeps them in place as long as you bend it correctly. ZN1 Mini....those not so much.

You might want to look into the QKZ W1 Pro. It sounds decent and is quite inexpensive.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I can't believe you would keep the DQSM and sell the superior HCK A2.

JMO

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

Be careful head-fiers, even though Joyroom JR-E107's were a hit doesn't mean all there other earphones are going to sound just as good. I had the opportunity to listen to the *Joyroom JR-E100 and JR-E103* and *they were just "meh" to me*.
  
 All there other models I haven't tried yet and I'm sure they're probably good. ......I'm just keeping a look out for you guys from China.


----------



## Paulpark222

twinacstacks said:


> I can't believe you would keep the DQSM and sell the superior HCK A2.
> 
> JMO
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 DQSM sounds better for me.. 
  
 I'm not a treble lover nor treble sensitive but I don't have any problem with these trebles. It's all about personal preference I guess.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> +1 ....I like good sounds to go with good looks. Xiaomi hybrid to me has a better look to them.


 
 If you read some of the online reviews of the 1More triple driver, the Xiaomi does not seem in any way to be able to compete with the 1More though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

asheshm said:


> Just ordered the ICONS today. Now confused shall i cancel and order these??




I wouldn't. 

Pretty sure the Icons are a level above. 




twinacstacks said:


> I wouldn't. The ICONS are *superb. I know this for a Fact.*
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN




Totally! 




1clearhead said:


> Sorry AsheshM, I can't speak for the ICONS, 'cause I don't own one, but the Sendiy M2's, I treat them like a work of art. To me, they are just that good! Best package deal I've seen by far! ......It even comes with a 12 track music CD so you could test them with.




You should get yourself some Icons.


----------



## anticute

lifted andreas said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> Pretty sure the Icons are a level above.Just curious, have you compared them, or how did you arrive at being pretty sure they're a level above?


 
 How did you arrive at being pretty sure that they're a level above?
  
 If you compared them, I'd love to read your comparison.


----------



## vegetaleb

b9scrambler said:


> I have no issues with the ZS1 popping out. The memory wire keeps them in place as long as you bend it correctly. ZN1 Mini....those not so much.
> 
> You might want to look into the QKZ W1 Pro. It sounds decent and is quite inexpensive.


 
  
 Yep I saw them, but I wonder if someone tested them and if they can be compared to KZ ED9,ATE... as SQ
 So you can use your ZS1 while doing sports? I am very tempted by the ZS2, they could be as good as ZN1 mini but with mic, or as bassy as ZS1, and I don't want to wait 2 months delivery time for a very bassy pair of earphones.
 If the W1 Pro have good soundstage and details I will grab them, or else I will have to wait for a ZS2 review


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> Yep I saw them, but I wonder if someone tested them and if they can be compared to KZ ED9,ATE... as SQ
> So you can use your ZS1 while doing sports? I am very tempted by the ZS2, they could be as good as ZN1 mini but with mic, or as bassy as ZS1, and I don't want to wait 2 months delivery time for a very bassy pair of earphones.
> If the W1 Pro have good soundstage and details I will grab them, or else I will have to wait for a ZS2 review


 
 ZS1's bass unfortunately is a bit much. The whole earphone is nicely coherent sounding though, not showing signs of distorted sound.
  
 Brain burn in is the key for ZS1. If I listen to ZS1 after spending some time with other KZs like ATE/ZN1mini/ED9 the ZS1 suddenly feels too bassy. After some hours of use though, it sounds nice and clear. At this stage moving to other earphones may make those feel like lacking in bass but that again settles after a bit time. 
  
 And again for fit... IMHO don't look for opinions on fit too much. B9 finds ZS1 comfortable, I find it painful. And oddly enough same is true, vice versa for ZN1 mini. For me it's absolutely comfortable. 
  
 My advice.... it's just KZ, not big investment. Throw couple of tens of bucks and get 2-3 different pairs. Don't even worry about money as you can resale these at same value. Keep the ones you loved, sell the rest.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> Yep I saw them, but I wonder if someone tested them and if they can be compared to KZ ED9,ATE... as SQ
> So you can use your ZS1 while doing sports? I am very tempted by the ZS2, they could be as good as ZN1 mini but with mic, or as bassy as ZS1, and I don't want to wait 2 months delivery time for a very bassy pair of earphones.
> If the W1 Pro have good soundstage and details I will grab them, or else I will have to wait for a ZS2 review


 
  
 I have the ED9, ATE, and a billion other KZs so I can help with that comparo, lol.
  
 I'll tell you right off that the W1 is bassy. Not ZS1 levels of bassy, but still bassy. This is their strength though. Their bass is really well textured and digs deep enough to give you some nice rumble when asked for. It's not that sort of ever present bass you would expect on a cheapo iem that bleeds into and messes around with other frequencies. Definitely the best bass of the bunch.
  
 Detail retrieval is not their strong suit and falls behind the ED9 with either filter, and the ATE. It's not horrible, but on very in-depth or complicated tracks they do get overwhelmed. I'm using small bore Sony tips which I'm pretty sure constrict the sound. Wide bore tips would probably help quite a bit, but I don't have any that work with my ears and iems shaped liked this (XFit XF-200 for example).
  
 Mids are quite similar to the ATE. Not quite as forward but they have the same sort of rich, thick presentation. ED9 sounds thin in comparison. I would put the W1 behind the ATE, but ahead of the ED9.
  
 Sound stage on all three is good, with the ATE holding the frontlines. ED9 and W1 are close.I think the ED9 has a deeper stage, and W1 the taller, wider stage. 
  
 Overall I feel some of the KZs are still the better sounding iems, but the W1 is competitive. KZ goes pretty much for sound quality alone when giving you your bang for the buck. W1 gives you a ton more features and good build quality (that cable esp.), with slightly worse sound quality. They still sound better than any 8 USD iem with all these features has any right to.
  
 I'm fully expecting the ZS2 to continue along that design's bass-focused sound. The ZS1 is a bass monster. The ZN1 Mini is really bassy too, just lacking the ZS1's sub-bass extension.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eisenbricher said:


> And again for fit... IMHO don't look for opinions on fit too much.* B9 finds ZS1 comfortable, I find it painful. And oddly enough same is true, vice versa for ZN1 mini. For me it's absolutely comfortable.*


 
  
 So true. ZS1 I can wear, quite literally, all day. ZN1 I always have to fiddle with. I guess it just goes to show how much of an effect cables can have on fit, even on iems with identical housings.


----------



## Ashwin HL

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic/32511475071.html

 anyone tried these dual dynamic earphones ???

 i want to buy them and am i bit confused about their quality


----------



## vegetaleb

Thanks!
 So you think ZS1 = ZS2 in terms of big bass or it should be closer to ZN1?
 I thought the Z1N (mini) was the best in terms of clarity,soundstage and details
 I am not against a good bass if it's not eating from other channels and soundstage, When I bought the Sony SBH-50 BT it came with a pair of I think EX15 that are so bassy that there are no place for mids and treble, needless to say soundstage is tiny. I had to decrease the bass to -10 with V4A so it stops booming the sound too much.
 So yeah I don't want to same thing again with a new pair of iems.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks!
> So you think ZS1 = ZS2 in terms of big bass or it should be closer to ZN1?


 
  
 I really have no idea tbh. I hope the ZS2 offers up it's own unique sound, but I suspect it will be more in line with the ZN1. I really don't want to hear that it's just the ZS1, blue edition, haha.


----------



## TwinACStacks

paulpark222 said:


> DQSM sounds better for me..
> 
> I'm not a treble lover nor treble sensitive but I don't have any problem with these trebles. It's all about personal preference I guess..
> 
> ...


 





 Yes I guess it is. I know that the More refined sound of the DQSM appeals to you. I AM treble sensitive and apparently so is my wife. I gave them to her and she gave them back claiming they hurt her ears. So then I gave her the quite Dark VJJB K4 and she is quite happy with them. I think she is a Basshead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have High Hopes for the new DQSM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

wastan said:


> And while we're asking questions, anyone have the 1More 3 driver?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A7G35S0/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687542&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00W6XASP6&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VHMHWWHX8KPM4TZCEZ0


 
  
 https://usa.1more.com/blogs/news/114192647-a-music-producer-s-review-of-1more-s-triple-driver-in-ear-headphones
  
 This guy, who has been a sound engineer and music producer for 25 years, says that the 1More triple-driver is a game changer. According to him, they sound better than IEM's in the $500 class.


----------



## TwinACStacks

THESE are the 1More HYBRIDS:
  
 https://usa.1more.com/collections/headphones/products/1more-multi-unit-in-ear-headphones
  
 They sit in my drawer basically for 2 reasons, A. They are average for A DD+BA design. BUT MORE importantly The Nozzles are short and they way they are designed those Metal Standoffs will prevent Some people like myself from being able to get a really satisfactory insertion. You have to use Large Eartips with a long core that is even with the Skirt, if you hope to get a good seal. Those of you with Otter Ears won't have a problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much work for fairly average sound.
  
 I don't see how simply adding 1MORE (pun intended) BA to the same exact design, from all appearances, is going to take these to the Next Level. BTW do they have Crossovers?
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> THESE are the 1More HYBRIDS:
> 
> https://usa.1more.com/collections/headphones/products/1more-multi-unit-in-ear-headphones
> 
> ...


 
 Just because the outer appearence is the same does not mean the interior is.  
 They are tuned by the Grammy award winning designer Luca Bignardi. This is what the reviewer wrote: "As far as I’m concerned, he painted the sound response for these headphones as Michelangelo painted the Sistine Chapel".
However, these are not designed for bassheads.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> Just because the outer appearence is the same does not mean the interior is.
> They are tuned by the Grammy award winning designer Luca Bignardi. This is what the reviewer wrote: "As far as I’m concerned, he painted the sound response for these headphones as Michelangelo painted the Sistine Chapel".
> However, these are not designed for bassheads.


 





 Okay Jacob, Take one for the Team. I'm not chancing it. Especially because I all ready know I PERSONALLY cannot get a good fit with this design. Besides my credit cards are Bleeding.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> Okay Jacob, Take one for the Team. I'm not chancing it. Especially because I all ready know I PERSONALLY cannot get a good fit with this design. Besides my credit cards are Bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, considering it. However, there are just so many earphones coming out at the moment. Can't afford to buy them all.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> Yep, considering it. However, there are just so many earphones coming out at the moment. Can't afford to buy them all.


 





 Well there's always Bankruptcy....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

asheshm said:


> @1clearhead - what is your favourite iem ever? And what you do suggest to be the best iem for around 50$? What kind to sound signature you like? sorry too many questions i guess...


 

 To date my Auri Rockets, bets $50 iem Havi B3 Pro 1 hands down and to answer that last question we just go with the Havi's wide sound stage and clear presentation across the board
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I do like the look of that new Joyroom 105 with a ceramic chassis ala Zircon's and Klipsch X7's


----------



## Podster

jackallen said:


> Yep, considering it. However, there are just so many earphones coming out at the moment. Can't afford to buy them all.


 

 I object, pure speculation and you are badgering the witness's here. I hear a lot of complaining but unless you buy and try or else takes others (this guy says) who have tried word for it you are making worthless waves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's hard to shell out your hard earned cash but until you try something and give your impression others can't really suggest what my be the best iem for you. You get real world feedback from those in here who have tried these iem's and you sure can't go by advertising even if the designer has 25 years of experience! Just my $0.02, best of luck on your quest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  





 
  
 By the way what is the link to the Sendiy M2? TIA


----------



## JacKallen

podster said:


> I object, pure speculation and you are badgering the witness's here. I hear a lot of complaining but unless you buy and try or else takes others (this guy says) who have tried word for it you are making worthless waves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So it is not allowed to post earphones on this site unless you have personally tried them? I think you need to object many a time then.


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> By the way what is the link to the Sendiy M2? TIA



100% New Original Sendiy M2 Wooden In Ear Earphone Wood Metal Headphone HiFi Ebony With Carbon Fiber Diaphragm Technology
http://s.aliexpress.com/UjQjuYNZ
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Podster

jackallen said:


> So it is not allowed to post earphones on this site unless you have personally tried them? I think you need to object many a time then.


 

 Now how did I know you were going to have a combative nature
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been following your post especially with Twin and all I'm saying is if you want to knock something try it first because we all hear differently, so if you want to go in the challenge direction I'm through conversing with you. I don't make statements based on speculation or some other person observations, if I don't own or have not heard it with my own ears I don't comment on it. As I said before good luck in your iem quest


----------



## JacKallen

podster said:


> Now how did I know you were going to have a combative nature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well I have not made any statement about the 1More. I simply told that they had received good reviews online, which is exactly what this forum is about - reviewing and recommending. However, I did not recommend them nor review them; I referred to somebody who did. I have not once said that they are good earphones, so I do not make statements based on speculation either.


----------



## Podster

jackallen said:


> Well I have not made any statement about the 1More. I simply told that they had received good reviews online, which is exactly what this forum is about - reviewing and recommending. However, I did not recommend them nor review them; I referred to somebody who did. I have not once said that they are good earphones, so I do not make statements based on speculation either.


 

 OK, sorry if I miss read your post
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Carry on


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, after roughly 100 or so hours of burn in, I'm sitting down to give the Pai Audio DR1 a real listen.  So far, first and foremost, the bass is quite lovely for the price.  It doesn't strike me as bloated, but certainly has impact.  It reaches fairly far down the spectrum from what I can tell, although my ears are by no way as refined as many out here, so take it for what it's worth.  The vocals of Thom Yorke just sound quite lovely.  I haven't heard anything in the treble that makes me think it might be piercing for some, but I'm not treble sensitive.  I can't really comment about depth and such given my issues with depth perception, so I'm a HORRIBLE judge of that.  Given it's $46 price, I enjoy the sound and feel it's certainly worth the cost.  Also, I really do like the sound of guitar with this IEM.  There's some weight to it that I find pleasing.
  
 The IEM comes with 2 different cables, the one that was attached is nice and thick, with a feeling of sturdiness using an MMCX connection.  I haven't really taking a look or listen to the other cable, so I'll leave that to someone that has about it's quality.  As far as aesthetics, I think it's one of the best looking although a little over the top IEMs I've seen in awhile, but I'll let you all decide.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pai-3-14-DR1-Dynamic-in-ear-Earphones-Wired-Glitter-Color-in-Fashion-Style-/322031220486?hash=item4afa8e7706:g:OIIAAOSwAKxWYA01
  
@alex atPaiaudio is active on our forums, which I do appreicate being able to communicate with them directly.


----------



## happ

riisalat said:


> are we talking about the sehnnheiser ie800s ?


 

 Yes my comparisons of the Sendiy M2 is they sound better then the "real"
  Sennheiser IE800s, and the others listed in my original post.
  
 As noted, against the top multiple driver IEM's like the Fit Ears TG334 or even the original AKG K3003; the M2s fall a tad short in the midrange and high frequency detail.
  
 I also have the DIY/**** K3s model, similar to the ones 1clearhead has, and prefer the M2s overall sound.
 The overall sound of the M2 is a bit warmer which I prefer, and the soundstage and dynamic range so much cleaner and balanced.
  
 They take a while to settle in, so let them run for at least a few days.
 The silver filters sound the best to me.  But if you plug the hole in the black filter with putty, they sound very similar to the silver ones.


----------



## EISENbricher

jackallen said:


> https://usa.1more.com/blogs/news/114192647-a-music-producer-s-review-of-1more-s-triple-driver-in-ear-headphones
> 
> This guy, who has been a sound engineer and music producer for 25 years, says that the 1More triple-driver is a game changer. According to him, they sound better than IEM's in the $500 class.


 
 Review on their own site? Pretty legit


----------



## JacKallen

podster said:


> OK, sorry if I miss read your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Better to speak up than keep quiet.


----------



## JacKallen

eisenbricher said:


> Review on their own site? Pretty legit


 
 Oh yeah. Didn't see that. Plenty of others though.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Don't get me wrong. The 1MORE Hybrid is a fine earphone. It's just not an Outstanding earphone. I only have 3 earphones that I would consider Outstanding: the TK12, the LZ-Z03A and the DQSM which, being treble sensitive is too bright and spikey for me to wear for more than a few minutes.

Then Next level would be Oneplus ICONS, Puro IEM 500 and the BETTE 10mm all metal.

Then there are a huge amount of VERY GOOD but average, as they just keep getting better weekly. This is where the 1MORE hybid falls, IMHO.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Don't get me wrong. The 1MORE Hybrid is a fine earphone. It's just not an Outstanding earphone. I only have 3 earphones that I would consider Outstanding: the TK12, the LZ-Z03A and the DQSM which, being treble sensitive is too bright and spikey for me to wear for more than a few minutes.
> 
> Then Next level would be Oneplus ICONS, Puro IEM 500 and the BETTE 10mm all metal.
> 
> ...


 
 Yay! I got one top tier and two middle tier! LOL. My coworkers Z03A should finally be here today, I'm def gonna give them a brief listen OOTB


----------



## Riisalat

happ said:


> Yes my comparisons of the Sendiy M2 is they sound better then the "real"
> 
> Sennheiser IE800s, and the others listed in my original post.
> 
> ...


 no way man, for real ? I just ordered a Easy UE2. Shouldve placed an order for the M2 as well. But easy said that the UE2s would be really good and i HAD to try them out.so just out of trust !


----------



## Niyologist

Wow TwinACStacks. You weren't kidding about the LZ Z03A. They are phenomenal. The sound is smooth and neutral. There was no equalizing needed.


----------



## AsheshM

I am just lost and confused....


----------



## Niyologist

The LZ Z03A is mostly smooth, but it's a tad bit peaky at the upper midrange. The cymbals sound a bit hot.


----------



## AsheshM

podster said:


> To date my Auri Rockets, bets $50 iem Havi B3 Pro 1 hands down and to answer that last question we just go with the Havi's wide sound stage and clear presentation across the board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Havi B3 Pro 1.... need to read some reviews i guess. thanks.


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> Don't get me wrong. The 1MORE Hybrid is a fine earphone. It's just not an Outstanding earphone. I only have 3 earphones that I would consider Outstanding: the TK12, the LZ-Z03A and the DQSM which, being treble sensitive is too bright and spikey for me to wear for more than a few minutes.
> 
> Then Next level would be Oneplus ICONS, Puro IEM 500 and the BETTE 10mm all metal.
> 
> ...


 
 OK OK...I just ordered the Z03A's...didn't need em' shouldn't have done it but it wasn't me! My stupid finger hit the mouse button by mistake...I swear it wasn't me. I use a wireless mouse that could have been it...


----------



## AsheshM

twinacstacks said:


> Don't get me wrong. The 1MORE Hybrid is a fine earphone. It's just not an Outstanding earphone. I only have 3 earphones that I would consider Outstanding: the TK12, the LZ-Z03A and the DQSM which, being treble sensitive is too bright and spikey for me to wear for more than a few minutes.
> 
> Then Next level would be Oneplus ICONS, Puro IEM 500 and the BETTE 10mm all metal.
> 
> ...


 

 So you like LZ-Z03A more than the ICONS... I guess it is your 2nd mostly used iem after TK12.


----------



## AsheshM

cadcam said:


> OK OK...I just ordered the Z03A's...didn't need em' shouldn't have done it but it wasn't me! My stupid finger hit the mouse button by mistake...I swear it wasn't me. I use a wireless mouse that could have been it...


 

 Even my finger is also trying the same thing....


----------



## Niyologist

From what I'm hearing from my LZ Z03A. It sounds like my Titan 1 and B3 Pro 1 has just barely been defeated after 1 hour of listening.


----------



## EISENbricher

niyologist said:


> From what I'm hearing from my LZ Z03A. It sounds like my Titan 1 and B3 Pro 1 has just barely been defeated after 1 hour of listening.


 
 Without burn in already they sound betttter than B3 and Titan? Guys don't start the train I'm broke : (


----------



## Niyologist

eisenbricher said:


> Without burn in already they sound betttter than B3 and Titan? Guys don't start the train I'm broke : (




Yeah. The level of detail is no joke from the LZ Z03A. Never thought I'd hear something like this for $30. Especially the dynamics and accuracy.


----------



## EISENbricher

niyologist said:


> Yeah. The level of detail is no joke from the LZ Z03A. Never thought I'd hear something like this for $30. Especially the dynamics and accuracy.


 
 Good to know. Details aside, I own B3 already. I absolutely admire its plus points but I've came to conclusion that I need some fast, fluid bass as well. How's Z03A's bass (quantity)?


----------



## Niyologist

eisenbricher said:


> Good to know. Details aside, I own B3 already. I absolutely admire its plus points but I've came to conclusion that I need some fast, fluid bass as well. How's Z03A's bass (quantity)?




Slightly bassier than the B3.


----------



## ozkan

Hopefully I'll be getting my Z03A this week. Quite excited and hope I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello Headfiers!!!
  
 I was off for 1 year now becuase of second children (free time just dissapeard) and didnt buy any IEM.
 I own in preference order...
  
 Havi
 Vsd3
 E10
 E10m
 Xiaomi Hybrids
 Sidy DM3
  
 My last purchase was 1 month ago the Xiaomi Hybrid and even tho for 19euros its a very capable,detailed and fun IEM for the price, i realized its not my sound signature (too much bass,even tho its deep with nice detail and attack the mids are not so detailed and a step back).
 i will hear mainly metal,rock,alt rock and the most enjoyable hearing sessions are with the Havis,i really love there sound,soundstage and imaging.
 For the past days i read a lots of reviews for various IEMs but now i need your opinion before i hit the buy button...
  
 Im looking for sound similar to Havis (i want crisp and detailed mids for guitars and detailed bass like Havis,dont care about quantity)but with mic.After many days of searching my final competitors
  
 Fidue a65
 Soundmagic E50s
 Soundmagic E80s
  
 From what i read Fidue is close,i also like the build quality and the looks
 E80s its a bit over my budget
  
 What are your thoughts???


----------



## jant71

I think it was Igor that likes Boarseman IIRC?? These have dropped on Ali recently....http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-Boarseman-MX98S-Hifi-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-High-Qaulity-Super-Bass-Headphones-In/519064_32618606822.html
  
 Though I Wish they would use other names instead of names hinting at Senn models.


----------



## Lurk650

salmonelas said:


> Hello Headfiers!!!
> 
> I was off for 1 year now becuase of second children (free time just dissapeard) and didnt buy any IEM.
> I own in preference order...
> ...


 
 Only one of those I had was the E80 (no mic), was good but it wasn't an engaging sound. Very boring to me. My friends loves them though. 
  
 LZ-Z03A is your best bang for buck right now according to trust members on here, for $30 you get a great sounding IEM with a mic.


----------



## ozkan

salmonelas said:


> Hello Headfiers!!!
> 
> I was off for 1 year now becuase of second children (free time just dissapeard) and didnt buy any IEM.
> I own in preference order...
> ...




Just wait till I get my hands on the Z03A this week. I also have Havi B3 to compare for you.


----------



## Salmonelas

Thanks for replys but i think ill go for E80s.I like more balanced and very detailed mids.The bass on Havis has no big quantity but the control and attack of bass is very good.
 Im comparing to what i have,i have no experience in expencive IEMs but i do trust my ears and for me Havis sound way better than VSD3,E10,Xiaomi Hybrid,Sidy DM3.And because i dont have experience with bigger priced IEMs ill go for starters with E80s.plus i dont believe anything below 40-50$ will sound like Havis,the amount of detail in mids i want.


----------



## Tob8i

Got my Tennmak Piano today. Sorry to kill another hype, but I find them awful. Heavy bass, warm and muddy. W shaped is not really right, because there is no spike in the heights.
  
 Neverthess, the extras are really nice and that is why I ordered one. The provided cable with MMCX connector, memory wire and a one button microphone seems to be great and you get nine pairs of dfferent whirlwind tips. The in-ear itself is nearly free if you would buy all these seperately.


----------



## Niyologist

The packaging is pretty good. I just wish it came with a carrying case.


----------



## peter123

salmonelas said:


> Thanks for replys but i think ill go for E80s.I like more balanced and very detailed mids.The bass on Havis has no big quantity but the control and attack of bass is very good.
> Im comparing to what i have,i have no experience in expencive IEMs but i do trust my ears and for me Havis sound way better than VSD3,E10,Xiaomi Hybrid,Sidy DM3.And because i dont have experience with bigger priced IEMs ill go for starters with E80s.plus i dont believe anything below 40-50$ will sound like Havis,the amount of detail in mids i want.


 
 I'm sure you know that I also love the Havi's, I compared the two the in my E80 review a while back:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-monitor-headphone/reviews/13683
  
 In short: Both are great and I think that most people who loves the B3's will also enjoy the E80's.


----------



## TwinACStacks

niyologist said:


> The packaging is pretty good. I just wish it came with a carrying case.


 






 Niyo, don't make any snap judgements. Let them Burn in. I let mine go for 200+ hours they are VERY good. Any trebly, silibancy issues/ artifacts settle. They can be tamed right OOTB buy simply using the proper size Black tips that are included with them. Those yellow-core Hybrid tips they are shipped with accentuate the treble a Tad.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Niyologist

twinacstacks said:


> Niyo, don't make any snap judgements. Let them Burn in. I let mine go for 200+ hours they are VERY good. Any trebly, silibancy issues/ artifacts settle. They can be tamed right OOTB buy simply using the proper size Black tips that are included with them. Those yellow-core Hybrid tips they are shipped with accentuate the treble a Tad.
> 
> TWIN




Yeah. That's why I used my Sony Hybrid Eartips. They sound much better now.


----------



## Salmonelas

@peter123 thanks for reply, i read your review, very good as always, i just want to know for sure before i buy if they are similar. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Lurk650

Z03A in my ears right now. OOTB the stock tips, both Yellow and Black ones they are super bright. Had to turn my volume down. Remembered I brought my Puros with me so I put the Large Auvio on them on BAM, perfect, cut down the brightness to comfortable levels. With only 15 min on them, my ears getting adjusted, damn good clarity, detail and soundstage. No sibilance, S's are tame and soft, no harshness. Bass is not thick but not light either, I'm sure burn in will thicken it a bit. Hard believing these are single driver IEMs for only $30.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

cadcam said:


> OK OK...I just ordered the Z03A's...didn't need em' shouldn't have done it but it wasn't me! My stupid finger hit the mouse button by mistake...I swear it wasn't me. I use a wireless mouse that could have been it...:blink:




Yaaa it is known as "itchy finger/blame the mouse" epidemic! Very common disease on this forum.
No cure yet!


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> Z03A in my ears right now. OOTB the stock tips, both Yellow and Black ones they are super bright. Had to turn my volume down. Remembered I brought my Puros with me so I put the Large Auvio on them on BAM, perfect, cut down the brightness to comfortable levels. With only 15 min on them, my ears getting adjusted, damn good clarity, detail and soundstage. No sibilance, S's are tame and soft, no harshness. Bass is not thick but not light either, I'm sure burn in will thicken it a bit. Hard believing these are single driver IEMs for only $30.




Wow. Looks like we did the same analysis.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Is there anything else to compare to the Z03s in that price range?


----------



## anticute

superluigi said:


> Is there anything else to compare to the Z03s in that price range?


 
 Possibly the Sendiy M2, based on other members' impressions.. I have both on the way, so I'll make a comparison as soon as they both arrive,


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Without burn in already they sound better than B3 and Titan? Guys don't start the train I'm broke : (


 

 And exactly why after I get these 4 tour items out of here I'm taking a Heaf-Fi sabbatical


----------



## anticute

podster said:


> And exactly why after I get these 4 tour items out of here I'm taking a Heaf-Fi sabbatical


 
 Yeah, I hear you.. I'm probably going to throw a larger wad of money at the Musicmaker Shockwave III or LZ A3, depending on what the impressions are when people are starting to get them, but after that, I'm planning to be pretty set for a while..


----------



## lmfboy01

since someone asked about this headphone here is a bit of what I think
  
 Is a hybrid 3BA + DD
 I think its called a "bore hole" above the 8 & 4 so air can flow with the dynamic driver.
 MMCX connectors seem good. Comfort is even better, very excellant over the ear fit.
 I would say sound wise they are pretty good and even better for the price.  Only other shure headphone i own is an old SE500 which is a SE530 without the removable cable.  I would say they easily top that headphone.  
 They are not as treble-centric as the IE800, I would say more "mid-centric" with a neutral cable like linum bax.
 A cheap silver cable opens them up a bit. After listening I may wanna keep now...
 Headphones seem respond to EQ well.


----------



## bhazard

If the Z03 is that good.... the A3 must be a monster


----------



## bhazard

That HCK S3... did anyone ever try that?


----------



## Skullophile

bhazard said:


> That HCK S3... did anyone ever try that?


yeah the MrZ, MusicMaker S3 (Shockwave III) it's pure class. I have a review up, TwinAcStacks just got his and a few more are on their way. It's a giant killer to put it mildly.


----------



## bhazard

skullophile said:


> yeah the MrZ, MusicMaker S3 (Shockwave III) it's pure class. I have a review up, TwinAcStacks just got his and a few more are on their way. It's a giant killer to put it mildly.


 
 Nice. Can't wait for an A3/S3 showdown. Seems like they're going to be world class.


----------



## lmfboy01

any comparison like between ie800 or campfire audio lyra or ie8?


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> Nice. Can't wait for an A3/S3 showdown. Seems like they're going to be world class.




That's what I'm hoping for Hazard. Got my Shockwave today they are truly world class, you can tell with just a brief listen. I'm figuring 6-8 days before the LZA3 are in my greedy hands. I have great hope for it as well. The LZ-Z03A is stellar by itself.

 TWIN


----------



## osiris1

the Shockwave seems to be priced quite a bit more than the LZA3 (unless I am looking at the wrong thing or there is a special pricing). that would make the A3 excellent value if they are really close.


----------



## Lurk650

Bettes have about 200+ hrs of burn in. Z03A only a few hours. Zs almost as good as the Bettes, damn near on its tail, Bettes edge it out in micro details. Both come with mics and sub $50. Idk if the extra $15 is worth it for the Bette but both are very good. Guess it could come down to if you prefer a single dynamic driver sound or a Hybrid sound.


----------



## maguire

LZ-A03's have come off the burner & Yep...Pretty much spot on what Twin & Paul described. These for just under or around 30 Bucks are easily the best bang for buck Ive heard & so damn close to the LZ-A2...For pittance....


----------



## vegetaleb

KZ ATE(S) vs LZ-A03 anyone?
 I am ready to pay a bit more for the LZ-A03 if it's way better but it's not made for sports as it doesn't have memory wires like ATES


----------



## crabdog

Where are people buying the LZ-A03? I can't see it on aliexpress.


----------



## EISENbricher

crabdog said:


> Where are people buying the LZ-A03? I can't see it on aliexpress.


 
 Here it is : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.kXkAIA&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_1_505_506_503_504_301_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=c903a120-5c5a-462d-8e02-a38cd198e92e
  
  
 Just for clarification these aren't LZ-A03 as misquoted by some, but are LZ-Z03A.
  
 They also do have another earphone called LZ-A3 which can be seen here : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-LZ-A3-Dynamic-and-Armature-Hybrid-3-Unit-Earphone-Top-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-DIY/32617387197.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.24.slbJEu&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_1_505_506_503_504_301_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=7c50e8e4-6197-4b25-ae7b-cdf8368325ce


----------



## baldy3577

TWIN, I'm anxiously  waiting for your review of the S3 vs TK12...and A3 now.
  
 While I was browsing some Japanese forums earlier (thanks to google translate), I found a spreadsheet the users put together that lists IEM's and their components... They have one tab for customs and another for universals....
  
 You can see it here: https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.ca&sl=ja&u=https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jguxmYfEmZdHEGIUDvQUnfm3vhxo51WeNKKG0_oRtMA/pubhtml&usg=ALkJrhhryEgOVvOvsgMwbZUz0_hTAxK8pg#
  
 It would be awesome if Easy and the other vendors would give us some information so that we could make a spreadsheet as well.  That way we could have an educated comparison of the various qualities of the IEM's they are offering...
  
 What is interesting in the spreadsheet is that some manufacturers use Sonion and Knowles drivers together...


----------



## crabdog

eisenbricher said:


> Here it is : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.kXkAIA&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_1_505_506_503_504_301_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=c903a120-5c5a-462d-8e02-a38cd198e92e
> 
> 
> Just for clarification these aren't LZ-A03 as misquoted by some, but are LZ-Z03A.
> ...


 
 Thanks. Now just need to think of a reason to tell my wife why I NEED these.


----------



## Tob8i

skullophile said:


> yeah the MrZ, MusicMaker S3 (Shockwave III) it's pure class. I have a review up, TwinAcStacks just got his and a few more are on their way. It's a giant killer to put it mildly.


 

  
 Do you still have the UE 900? I think this would be a nice comparison to the S3.


----------



## Tob8i

baldy3577 said:


> TWIN, I'm anxiously  waiting for your review of the S3 vs TK12...and A3 now.
> 
> While I was browsing some Japanese forums earlier (thanks to google translate), I found a spreadsheet the users put together that lists IEM's and their components... They have one tab for customs and another for universals....
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think most of these Chinese shops do not have want to share that much details. They use drivers they can get, often do not use any crossovers and squeeze them in a housing.
  
 Even the top brands that are mentioned in this table want to keep their configurations secret in the most cases. If any other company could buy these drivers, pair them up with some generic crossovers and get a quite similar sound without any development, the top brands would have a huge problem.


----------



## Blazer39

well i found these blast from the past...i thought they were discontinued
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/6797369015.htm?fromSite=main
  
 http://www.engtaobao.com/item/6797369015.html
  
  
 can anyone confirm if these are legit?
 i heard they have great synergy with Grado headphones.


----------



## Saoshyant

@Blazer39 I check eBay several times a week to see if one pops up.  I'm a fan of small amps, and it's one I never got the chance to listen to much to my regret.


----------



## TwinACStacks

baldy3577 said:


> TWIN, I'm anxiously  waiting for your review of the S3 vs TK12...and A3 now.
> 
> While I was browsing some Japanese forums earlier (thanks to google translate), I found a spreadsheet the users put together that lists IEM's and their components... They have one tab for customs and another for universals....
> 
> ...


 





 I don't think there's going to be much comparison. I may be premature here, but these Shockwave III appear to be in a Class ALL BY THEMSELVES.
  
 We shall see after cooking them a bit.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tob8i

twinacstacks said:


> I don't think there's going to be much comparison. I may be premature here, but these Shockwave III appear to be in a Class ALL BY THEMSELVES.
> 
> We shall see after cooking them a bit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry Twin, but I highly doubt that. Did you ever hear any of the top brand products in this price range or above? For me it just seems it is your first in-ear for such a price.
  
 I would appreciate it if someone who owns the S3 could do a direct comparison to other models like Shure SE425, UE 900, Westone 2 or Fischer Amps FA-3. Maybe even another hybrid like the Dunu DN-1000 or DN-2000.


----------



## docentore

blazer39 said:


> well i found these blast from the past...i thought they were discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, might snatch one of them. I had one before but messed it a bit when modifying it


----------



## TwinACStacks

tob8i said:


> Sorry Twin, but did yu ever hear any of the top brand products in this price range or above? For me it just seems it is your first in-ear für such a price.


 

 Lemme see... I've owned Dunu DN 2000, Sennheiser IE 8, Noble 3, Heir audio 4ai S, and  very briefly for listening purposes Loaners from  a friend for about a month of the Senn. IE 800 and AKG K3003. (His Ultimates. I myself found them way Treble Heavy)
  
 Do these count?
  
 Plus I own AKG K701, 702 and Senn. HD600 Headphones, and I sold my HD650's and K550's this winter.
  
 So no, I have NO experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*BUT, *I think I have a fairly good handle on SQ anyways. I could be just smitten as this IS my first 5 DRIVER HYBRID.
  
 Why, have You heard them and Didn't like the Shockwave III?
  
 My thoughts are initial impressions from a Short 15 minute listen. I will go into much greater detail once I'm familiar with them and do a FULL objective review.
  
  
 But for now, I haven't heard ANYTHING personally in the $250 price range that comes close. If You got something please let me know, I'd like to check into it.
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tob8i

twinacstacks said:


> Lemme see... I've owned Dunu DN 2000, Sennheiser IE 8, Noble 3, Heir audio 4ai S, and  very briefly for listening purposes Loaners from  a friend for about a month of the Senn. IE 800 and AKG K3003. (His Ultimates. I myself found them way Treble Heavy)


 
  
 A direct comparison to the Dunu would be great if anyone owns both.
  
 No, I do not have them, but I am thinking about buying the S3. So I am really looking forward to solid reviews.
  
 At the moment the Pai Audio MR3 is my favourite Chinese in-ear. But that is a really neutral sounding one and I believe many in this thread would miss the bass. All the hybrids I heard had too much bass for my taste.


----------



## j0p3Y

eisenbricher said:


> Here it is : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.kXkAIA&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_1_505_506_503_504_301_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=c903a120-5c5a-462d-8e02-a38cd198e92e
> 
> 
> Just for clarification these aren't LZ-A03 as misquoted by some, but are LZ-Z03A.
> ...


 mail seller Easy and mention head-fi. He does have quite a nice rebate for the LZ-Z03A


----------



## TwinACStacks

tob8i said:


> A direct comparison to the Dunu would be great if Ianyone owns both.
> 
> No, I do not have them, but I am thinking about buying the S3. So I am really looking forward to solid reviews.
> 
> At the moment the Pai Audio MR3 is my favourite Chinese in-ear. But that is a really neutral sounding one and I believe many in this thread would miss the bass. All the hybrids I heard had too much bass for my taste.




Very interesting. I was looking at the Pai audio stuff. How is it. I would love to be able to compare the Dunu as well, but that would be relying on audio memory which really isn't an objective way to compare as opposed to an A/B type comparison.

Where did you find the Pai audio stuff? I can't remember where I saw it last.

Don't worry I won't hype an earphone unless it actually warrants it. The Price doesn't enter into it as I won't keep a POS. I just put 'em in the classified or Ebay.

 TWIN


----------



## Tob8i

There is a Pai Audio thread by HifiChris with reviews to all the products. http://www.head-fi.org/t/781399/audio-pai-audio
  
 You can buy them at their own Ali, ebay or Amazon stores. At the moment there is no special sale, though.
  
 The MR3 is amazing for its price. It really kills the SE425. For professional use the SE425 cables and the worldwide support may be better, but for personal use the MR3 simply wins in every aspect. My usual daily driver is the StageDiver 2 and I sometimes exchange it with the MR3 at the moment. There is not that much difference as the price may imply.
  
 Nevertheless, I am interested in the Phantom III as I have no hybrid at the moment.


----------



## Skullophile

tob8i said:


> Do you still have the UE 900? I think this would be a nice comparison to the S3.


i compared the Shockwave III and ue900, the ue900 was way more intimate and veiled.
Ultimately sold the 900.


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> Lemme see... I've owned Dunu DN 2000, Sennheiser IE 8, Noble 3, Heir audio 4ai S, and  very briefly for listening purposes Loaners from  a friend for about a month of the Senn. IE 800 and AKG K3003. (His Ultimates. I myself found them way Treble Heavy)
> 
> Do these count?
> 
> ...


 loool The Twinsters ears are untouchable at the moment in my opinion, im just using my joyroom E107 and puros to bide my time until hes top 2 stabilise then boom the credit card comes out


----------



## TwinACStacks

Aw shucks.... Just lucky guesses.
HisoundFi's ears are WAY better than mine At my age you start losing highs around 16kHz.

Don't ask me how I know this. (Thank you VERY much Stereophile magazine for the Audio test CD ) 

 TWIN


----------



## anticute

I'm looking forward a lot to hearing what headsoundfi has to say about the A3 when he gets them. Would love a comparison with the S3, but if the A3 is even better than the A2, that's going to be one good IEM..


----------



## vegetaleb

Ok guys and girlz, what are the best SQ under 20$ iems for sports?
 By SQ I mean:
 -Not very bassy
 -Very good soundstage
 -Good to very good details
 Mainly for Trance, Psytrance, Rock,Metal...
  
 By sports I mean:
 -Won't fall off my ear when running


----------



## Lurk650

vegetaleb said:


> Ok guys and girlz, what are the best SQ under 20$ iems for sports?
> By SQ I mean:
> -Not very bassy
> -Very good soundstage
> ...


 
 Just b/c its bassy doesn't mean it doesn't have good SQ...TK12 for instance...though under $20 I can see your point lol
  
 Bump it up $10 and you got the LZ-Z03A


----------



## j0p3Y

lurk650 said:


> Just b/c its bassy doesn't mean it doesn't have good SQ...TK12 for instance...though under $20 I can see your point lol
> 
> Bump it up $10 and you got the LZ-Z03A


send Easy a nice mail and he bumps it down again (quite a bit actually)


----------



## Skullophile

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32620642713.html?aff_click_id=4b9af0a52f1c45a4afcb1fa12935e72f-1456196784428-01020-eub6yrrBy&aff_platform=y

Looks like Easy's version of the TK11.. Niice


----------



## JacKallen

skullophile said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32620642713.html?aff_click_id=4b9af0a52f1c45a4afcb1fa12935e72f-1456196784428-01020-eub6yrrBy&aff_platform=y
> 
> Looks like Easy's version of the TK11.. Niice


 
 If you look at the specs, you can see that they are not the tk11.


----------



## Lurk650

j0p3y said:


> send Easy a nice mail and he bumps it down again (quite a bit actually)


 
 I may email him and ask him, but TK12 as my top IEM and to my ears the Z03A are more of a side step to the Puro IEM500 and Bette 10mm so I should be fine. If its an price I can refuse then I may just get them.


----------



## Skullophile

Maybe it's this one

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=19149385707

Niiice


----------



## vegetaleb

lurk650 said:


> Just b/c its bassy doesn't mean it doesn't have good SQ...TK12 for instance...though under $20 I can see your point lol
> 
> Bump it up $10 and you got the LZ-Z03A


 
  
  


j0p3y said:


> send Easy a nice mail and he bumps it down again (quite a bit actually)


 
  
 What about the KZ ATES not ATE, are they good for sports?


----------



## RedJohn456

My LZ A3 unit was delayed by two weeks, but I should have the shockwave 3 in tmr thanks to @Skullophile  Thanks for setting this up bud! Cant wait to pit the S3 up against the A2.
  
 Been out of the iem game for some time now but seems to be a LOT of good iems popping up all the time


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> My LZ A3 unit was delayed by two weeks, but I should have the shockwave 3 in tmr thanks to @Skullophile  Thanks for setting this up bud! Cant wait to pit the S3 up against the A2.
> 
> Been out of the iem game for some time now but seems to be a LOT of good iems popping up all the time


 

 Well T you are in the right thread to catch up


----------



## TwinACStacks

Sniff.......
  
 RJ, better check your credit card. I think it's smoking....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Sniff.......
> 
> RJ, better check your credit card. I think it's smoking....
> 
> TWIN




Ah burnt leather in the evening..............the smell of Victory

Rod argent says "It's only money........"

You know the term "Easy come, easy go" is the Enablers mantra


----------



## carltonh

twinacstacks said:


> Aw shucks.... Just lucky guesses.
> HisoundFi's ears are WAY better than mine At my age you start losing highs around 16kHz.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this. (Thank you VERY much Stereophile magazine for the Audio test CD )
> ...


 

 And elsewhere on the internet. Don't recall where, but tested my hearing and I drop off at 15.9 kHz, which isn't bad for age 40 and LOTS of death, black, and every extreme type metal concerts. (I always use earplugs though.)


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Ah burnt leather in the evening..............the smell of Victory
> 
> Rod argent says "It's only money........"
> 
> You know the term "Easy come, easy go" is the Enablers mantra




He also says: "every foot seems to hit the deck, every penny that you save becomes a pound...."

Argent

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

vegetaleb said:


> Ok guys and girlz, *what are the best SQ under 20$ iems for sports?*
> By SQ I mean:
> -Not very bassy
> -Very good soundstage
> ...


 
  
*For sports?*......Ironically, I've been listening and burning these in (over 40 hours now) and I personally think they are the best sport "hybrid" in-ear earphones I've heard by far for under $20 US dollars.
  
 The *Kinera BD05* Sport hybrids!
  

  
 At first listen, they sounded bass heavy, but not bloated. Then, after a few hours, started to balance-out with great, excellent vocals, clean treble and the soundstage started to really open up wide! And even though I'm not a big fan of sport-type earphones, these toppled my XIAOMI Quantie hybrids, REMAX RM-600M, SIDY DGS100, and SoundMAGIC PL50. With the right tips they do sound even better! Realistically, they sound more closer to my K3003 signature then any of my other hybrids.
  
 So far, you can get them here.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.Bh1evz&id=525457247205&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
  
 Note:  I'm having a hard time checking if they are available anywhere else, so please feel free to post if you find another link!
  
  
 Alright, back to the burner......


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Sniff.......
> 
> RJ, better check your credit card. I think it's smoking....
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Nah credit card is safe for now, A3 is a sample and S3 is a loaner from Skullophile 
  


podster said:


> Ah burnt leather in the evening..............the smell of Victory
> 
> Rod argent says "It's only money........"
> 
> You know the term "Easy come, easy go" is the Enablers mantra


 
  
 Haha good one! Esp the last part


----------



## Niyologist

It's crazy how good the LZ Z03A is. The positioning of the instruments is excellent.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> It's crazy how good the LZ Z03A is. The positioning of the instruments is excellent.




Yeah my coworker is really enjoying them


----------



## carltonh

So Paulpark222 reviewed the Tennmark Piano, and I bought them primarily on his review.. My first (0 minute burn) thought was "ouch harsh treble and insufficient subbass." But as 6 hours. I think I'm already reversing those negatives. The micro-details ( as much as possible for a single dynamic) are excellent and similar to the LG Quadbeat 3. Initial impression is that it is better that the QB3, but I will wait to decide.


----------



## Blazer39

docentore said:


> Thanks, might snatch one of them. I had one before but messed it a bit when modifying it


 

 can you describe the amp performance? is it worth it?
 im looking to pair it with fiio x3ii, either this or fiio own e12k amp


----------



## EISENbricher

Got VE Monks today, what a lovely earbud at such low price : )  
  
 Thanks to all who recommended it.


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> Yeah my coworker is really enjoying them




Yeah. The performance is great. I can also wear them for hours with no fatigue.


----------



## Tob8i

carltonh said:


> So Paulpark222 reviewed the Tennmark Piano, and I bought them primarily on his review.. My first (0 minute burn) thought was "ouch harsh treble and insufficient subbass." But as 6 hours. I think I'm already reversing those negatives. The micro-details ( as much as possible for a single dynamic) are excellent and similar to the LG Quadbeat 3. Initial impression is that it is better that the QB3, but I will wait to decide.


 
  
 Are you sure you had the right tip size? I wrote on Monday that mine is bass bloated and warm. I could not find any harsh treble.
  
 I will give them another listen at the weekend. From my first impressions I am quite disappointed. The Tennmak Piano seems to have hills and valleys in the frequency graphs. The ATE or HDS1 have a way more homogenous tuning than the Piano.


----------



## EdenElectronics

Hello, 1st time posting in this thread.
Ive had the blue box takstar hi2050 for about 4 months now and it's my fav non-grado headphone and even won a blindfolded test performed by myself and a few coworkers against my sennheiser hd 598. It was a tough call for all but considering the price, the fact that it was even debatable means hi 2050 wins in My eyes. I typically use them with my fiio e17 & e09k combo unit. Would you guys recommend my next buy? I'm torn between the red box hi 2050 with square holes and the takstar ts-671. Any advice appreciated, evendors if its neither of the aforementioned tskstar cans. I'm thrilled to have found this thread. 1 more "I don't buy stolen/copyright infringed products" comment from idiots after I praise takstar and my head would've exploded. Glad to find like minded ppl who seek quality at a fair price rather than overpaying some company that has them made in china, underpays factory workers then overcharges consumers and laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## EISENbricher

edenelectronics said:


> Hello, 1st time posting in this thread.
> Ive had the blue box takstar hi2050 for about 4 months now and it's my fav non-grado headphone and even won a blindfolded test performed by myself and a few coworkers against my sennheiser hd 598. It was a tough call for all but considering the price, the fact that it was even debatable means hi 2050 wins in My eyes. I typically use them with my fiio e17 & e09k combo unit. Would you guys recommend my next buy? I'm torn between the red box hi 2050 with square holes and the takstar ts-671. Any advice appreciated, evendors if its neither of the aforementioned tskstar cans. I'm thrilled to have found this thread. 1 more *"I don't buy stolen/copyright infringed products"* comment from idiots after I praise takstar and my head would've exploded. Glad to find like minded ppl who seek quality at a fair price rather than overpaying some company that has them made in china, underpays factory workers then overcharges consumers and laughs all the way to the bank.


 
 wow the high-headedness. You'd feel at home in this thread : ) 
  
 While I understand that stealing designs is not a good idea, the reverse engineering is a practice that dates back to very old times. Remember AMD reverse engineering Intel's chip designs and emerging as a global player?
  
 I feel that the original brands are safe even with Chinese brands copying designs. Please don't mistake this to counterfeiting. IMO if some Chinese manufacturer is copying design as well as *Brand name* and trying to cheat customers then it's a huge crime. In case of likes of Takstar, who sell their product under own brand shouldn't be dumped as a violator. It's not like they are fooling customers.
  
 Heck, there's very less chance some X company in China would be able to recreate the same driver inside. We see hundreds of DIY senns these days but someone seeking original product would not consider buying a Chinese product.


----------



## Tob8i

Sorry that I am another person to mention the copyright problems, but Takstar steals desings from the top brands, especially Beyerdynamic. And when I have to choose I don't think about it and pay a little extra for a real Beyerdynamic headphone that is developed in Germany. Most of the higher models are even build in Germany. Of course these Takstar models are sounding really good for their price, but if everyone bought these, which company would develop new products and new designs any more?
  
 And how can you even perform a blindfold test with headphones? I would always feel from the size and material of the pads and the weight on my head which headphone I am wearing. I don't think there is any possible way to eliminate the bias if you ever wore the headphones before.


----------



## vegetaleb

1clearhead said:


> *For sports?*......Ironically, I've been listening and burning these in (over 40 hours now) and I personally think they are the best sport "hybrid" in-ear earphones I've heard by far for under $20 US dollars.
> 
> The *Kinera BD05* Sport hybrids!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
 They look pretty good, between the W1 Pro and ATEs (as design).
 How can you order from Taobao if you are in Europe or Middle East?
 I searched in AE but no joy


----------



## EISENbricher

Slowly Chinese brands are getting traction though, they are no longer the old stereotype 'fake' brands. Lot of good ones are emerging, latest being LZ. They copied global brands' designs to attract customers but now we see lot of original designs being released.
  
 IMO customer shouldn't worry about all this debate. Companies are free to take legal actions, while customer always has choice to choose which one to buy. 
  


tob8i said:


> Sorry that I am another person to mention the copyright problems, but Takstar steals desings from the top brands, especially Beyerdynamic. And when I have to choose I don't think about it and pay a little extra for a real Beyerdynamic headphone that is developed in Germany. Most of the higher models are even build in Germany. Of course these Takstar models are sounding really good for their price, but if everyone bought these, which company would develop new products and new designs any more?
> 
> And how can you even perform a blindfold test with headphones? I would always feel from the size and material of the pads and the weight on my head which headphone I am wearing. I don't think there is any possible way to eliminate the bias if you ever wore the headphones before.


 
 'Paying a little extra' is IMO wrong line. The cost difference is big and not only a few bucks. If the difference is so less then why would one even buy a similar model from Takstar as opposed to Beyerdynamic?
  
 Just saying that global brands are safe with the existence of Chinese brands. It's not like students, low income audiophiles could even afford these 'Global' brands. They are nicely kept happy by the Chinese brands. What is annoying though, and even I've experienced this is the same mentioned by @EdenElectronics.


----------



## EdenElectronics

tob8i said:


> Sorry that I am another person to mention the copyright problems, but Takstar steals desings from the top brands, especially Beyerdynamic. And when I have to choose I don't think about it and pay a little extra for a real Beyerdynamic headphone that is developed in Germany. Most of the higher models are even build in Germany. Of course these Takstar models are sounding really good for their price, but if everyone bought these, which company would develop new products and new designs any more?
> 
> And how can you even perform a blindfold test with headphones? I would always feel from the size and material of the pads and the weight on my head which headphone I am wearing. I don't think there is any possible way to eliminate the bias if you ever wore the headphones before.




So yea... no.
Not interested in doing the dance of the tards.
Suffice it to say blind tests are possible but i dont feel the need to walk you thru it and they resulted in me selling my hd598 as it was pointless with hi2050 on hand. So if im biased im biased to the point of self-delusion and would screw myself by selling my 598. Funny though that i am just biased against sennheiser because hi2050 didnt beat my grados, which i retained. Testing is far easier than finding beyerdynamics for a "little more" as you claim. 
And yea, lemme go edit beyerdynamics wiki page now to say they invented headphones, cuz otherwise they had to have been copying others n putting their own spin on it at some point... nothing like takstar might do though, especially as they dont sell things at affordable prices. 
Sorry, g2g, wikipedia calls


----------



## MuZo2

tob8i said:


> Sorry that I am another person to mention the copyright problems, but Takstar steals desings from the top brands, especially Beyerdynamic. And when I have to choose I don't think about it and pay a little extra for a real Beyerdynamic headphone that is developed in Germany. Most of the higher models are even build in Germany. Of course these Takstar models are sounding really good for their price, but if everyone bought these, which company would develop new products and new designs any more?
> 
> And how can you even perform a blindfold test with headphones? I would always feel from the size and material of the pads and the weight on my head which headphone I am wearing. I don't think there is any possible way to eliminate the bias if you ever wore the headphones before.


 

 You might need to edit that , if Takstar finds it they might sue you. Takstar seem to be big company with people who can do R&D and they also seem to be OEM company for other brands. So dont be surprised when you buy from big brands with all that extra buck your headphone might be made by some company on other side of planet.


----------



## j0p3Y

tob8i said:


> Sorry that I am another person to mention the copyright problems, but Takstar steals desings from the top brands, especially Beyerdynamic. And when I have to choose I don't think about it and pay a little extra for a real Beyerdynamic headphone that is developed in Germany. Most of the higher models are even build in Germany. Of course these Takstar models are sounding really good for their price, but if everyone bought these, which company would develop new products and new designs any more?
> 
> And how can you even perform a blindfold test with headphones? I would always feel from the size and material of the pads and the weight on my head which headphone I am wearing. I don't think there is any possible way to eliminate the bias if you ever wore the headphones before.


 
 Copyright infringement in my personal opinion is when someone deliberately copies design to misinform potential buyers, even putting fake names on items... Since there are so many products these days, products are likely to look a bit more-or-less similar to others.
 Mostly design choices are a derivate of the technical necessity, for instance the fact that BeyerDynamic uses this shape of shells quite probably has something to do with SQ. Why should Takstar go away from that design when it does make sense to the SQ they pursue?
  
 A blindfold test with earphones can be done by people who haven't had any of the headphones on thear heads before. That way they won't know which one is the Takstar and which the BeyerDynamic.
  
 I don't think BeyerDynamic suffers from Takstar very much; People don't buy a Takstar because it looks like a BeyerDynamic, they just buy it because they sound so damn good!


----------



## docentore

blazer39 said:


> can you describe the amp performance? is it worth it?
> im looking to pair it with fiio x3ii, either this or fiio own e12k amp


 
 It was long time ago, I used it with Sansa player. And it was the only portable amp (apart from homemade CMoys)I ever owned so I don't have much comparison.
 I'm not sure how it would compare to E12k, best thing is to read the C&C thread.
  
 For me it was lot of fun, the SF switch was just incredible - this is main reason why I'm thinking of getting it again. When the switch was on it made sound more "spacious" but in some magical way. Really cool


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just stopped by Easy's store, (Still looking for the New DQSM and TK12's) and found These new arrivals:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/new-arrivals/519064.html?tracelog=newarrivals_tab
  








 TWIN


----------



## EdenElectronics

muzo2 said:


> You might need to edit that , if Takstar finds it they might sue you. Takstar seem to be big company with people who can do R&D and they also seem to be OEM company for other brands. So dont be surprised when you buy from big brands with all that extra buck your headphone might be made by some company on other side of planet.




Yea that tends to be the case, like xiaomi with apple... its not like they figured out steve jobs secret, apple was paying them pennies to make oem yet sold it for hundreds of dollars till xiaomi said screw it, we can nake it then we can sell it and earn some money gor our sweat. Its a silly argument unless you also dont shop at walmart, never buy generic brand groceries and pay thousands for bame brand prescriptions rather than hundreds for generics. Pfizer had to design n develop drugs yet no one feels the need to say anything. I think if takstar were a canadian brand based in Windsor, Ontario instead if Guangzhou, CN then ppl wont say anything, but big bad commie china is an ez target n few step up to defend it. Anything that has a cheaper option, from cars to jeans, its based on someone copying ideas and doing it cheaper. As rltakstar is oem, im personally glad for them; would you rather ppl work insanely hard for terribly long hours just so a german company can pay pennies and profit hugely or would you rather takstar sell for a few dollars instead of pennies and those that put their sweat into their work might see a little more salary come their way. If tomorrow takstar raised prices tomorrow to the same as beyerdynamic prices, ill stick with takstar just cuz those that work deserve the reward.

That being said, i doubt takstar can sue him lol, i mean, come on, theres a reason they have no base in usa, its patent laws. You cant clone beyerdynamic and then sue someone for saying they ripped beyerdynamic off. They did it afterall, id just ague they ripped beyerdynamic off after beyerdynamics oem contract was up and they had been being ripped off for years. Eye for an eye beyer


----------



## EdenElectronics

Not sure if anyone mentioned but mp4nation is giving free brainwavz omega iem with purchase of a brainwavz headphone amp n that stacks with a discount code for 25% off everything sitewide. So u get an amp n iem fof about $22.50.
I think the discount code was 25ofmar but ill hafta check my email to make sure im remembering that correctly


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Just stopped by Easy's store, (Still looking for the New DQSM and TK12's) and found These new arrivals:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/new-arrivals/519064.html?tracelog=newarrivals_tab
> 
> ...


 
 So, did you hit the buy button or have you maxed out the credit card?


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Just stopped by Easy's store, (Still looking for the New DQSM and TK12's) and found These new arrivals:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/new-arrivals/519064.html?tracelog=newarrivals_tab
> 
> ...


 

 I wonder how the Tomahawk 10mm stacks up against the W1 with it's 10mm? Large price difference for sure!


----------



## Podster

edenelectronics said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned but mp4nation is giving free brainwavz omega iem with purchase of a brainwavz headphone amp n that stacks with a discount code for 25% off everything sitewide. So u get an amp n iem fof about $22.50.
> I think the discount code was 25ofmar but ill hafta check my email to make sure im remembering that correctly


 

 That may be a better deal than I got from them a year or two back for the Delta/AP001 combo at $29


----------



## Saoshyant

I wish I had gotten in on one of these combos when I picked up the AP001.  Makes for an amusing and easy to use little device, especially if you can make use of the 2 headphone out jacks.


----------



## Riisalat

edenelectronics said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned but mp4nation is giving free brainwavz omega iem with purchase of a brainwavz headphone amp n that stacks with a discount code for 25% off everything sitewide. So u get an amp n iem fof about $22.50.
> I think the discount code was 25ofmar but ill hafta check my email to make sure im remembering that correctly


link and code please !


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> Just stopped by Easy's store, (Still looking for the New DQSM and TK12's) and found These new arrivals:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/new-arrivals/519064.html?tracelog=newarrivals_tab
> 
> ...


 
 You my friend are evil...


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> So, did you hit the buy button or have you maxed out the credit card?


 





 I DUNNO that Pink Zircony thing looked tempting.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> I wish I had gotten in on one of these combos when I picked up the AP001.  Makes for an amusing and easy to use little device, especially if you can make use of the 2 headphone out jacks.


 

 I never tried FiiO E5 or E6 but I have been very impressed with the little AP001
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Cad, that Twin is beyond evil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I'm pulling your leg Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## j0p3Y

podster said:


> I never tried FiiO E5 or E6 but I have been very impressed with the little AP001


would it be a useful addition to the xDuoo X3?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Evil is as Evil Does.... Pod-man.
  








 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

tob8i said:


> Are you sure you had the right tip size? I wrote on Monday that mine is bass bloated and warm. I could not find any harsh treble.
> 
> I will give them another listen at the weekend. From my first impressions I am quite disappointed. The Tennmak Piano seems to have hills and valleys in the frequency graphs. The ATE or HDS1 have a way more homogenous tuning than the Piano.



Your observation is so different that I strongly believe yours are defective and should request a replacement.


----------



## Podster

j0p3y said:


> would it be a useful addition to the xDuoo X3?




Only if you have really hard to drive cans


----------



## AsheshM

twinacstacks said:


> Just stopped by Easy's store, (Still looking for the New DQSM and TK12's) and found These new arrivals:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/new-arrivals/519064.html?tracelog=newarrivals_tab
> 
> ...


 

 Thats the joyroom 105 in white...


----------



## AsheshM

By the way i ordered the LZ-Z03A. 
 I have a little question.. how safe is this site? I guess everybody is using credit card for payment. Just want to be sure that its safe.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> I never tried FiiO E5 or E6 but I have been very impressed with the little AP001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 This is only *mildly* EVIL.
  
  
*THIS* is Evil Done correctly:
  

  








 TWIN


----------



## EdenElectronics

riisalat said:


> link and code please !







See pic
You just select ur free gift (white, black or red & blue)
Then at checkout type the code 25ofmar in the discount/promo code box.
You may wanna snag the brainwavz hm5 velour earpads with the 25% off too. Best replacement pads ive ever felt. Beyond comfortable.
Heres the link, i ordered 3 or 4 times from them in 2015 so theyre legit.
 http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-ap001-portable-headphone-amplifier-with-dual-audio-out?mc_cid=b549bd24e9&mc_eid=ed9667f505


----------



## EdenElectronics

Has anyone in this thread bought the xiaomi mi gold hifi over ear headphones?
Always thought they look great but just found out they come with 3 different types of earcups. Curious if they sound good. Look a lot like grado SR-325i


----------



## leobigfield

vegetaleb said:


> Ok guys and girlz, what are the best SQ under 20$ iems for sports?
> By SQ I mean:
> -Not very bassy
> -Very good soundstage
> ...


 
 Get a Monk and an earhoox if isolation isn't needed!


----------



## EISENbricher

I remember a few years ago when I had my last earbud before jumping to in-ears, I had bought a pair of silicone eartip/sleeve kind of thing from a local shop. It was shaped like in-ear tip at one side and from other side it was shaped to accept earbud type earphone (Sennheiser MX275 was a perfect fit, that time). 
  
 Does anyone know where could I get such 'adapter' silicone tip? Back in those days when in-ear were not even common it did a very good job at isolation even while using an earbud. From memory I liked the sound that way much better than normal use. Pleasure of having a BIG driver in-ear : ) 
  
 Just got VE Monks and I'm thinking about purchasing those tips, if available.


----------



## vegetaleb

leobigfield said:


> Get a Monk and an earhoox if isolation isn't needed!


 
  
 Monk??


----------



## EdenElectronics

Its not under 20 but





leobigfield said:


> Get a Monk and an earhoox if isolation isn't needed!




Its not under 20 but 1 of ebays featured deals of the day is igrado for 37.99 *OR BEST OFFER* 111 sold so you can try offering 20 bucks.

In the words of princess zelda, touch link below

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161704235972&alt=web


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> Monk??


 
 VE Monk... available on Ali


----------



## leobigfield

j0p3y said:


> would it be a useful addition to the xDuoo X3?


 
  
 No, it takes a lot of EMI and just boost a little the volume. I have both and my opinion is don't bother. Save for a Fiio Q1, this one made a really nice pairing to my Xduoo X3. The only possible scenario to me is if you're willing to connect two headphones at the same time.


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> VE Monk... available on Ali


 
  
 Nah I won't go back to fontopid design!
 I think I am gonna take W1 Pro or KZ ZS2
 There are no ZS2 report on AE yet, it looks like they are not sending them while there are lot of ZS1 reviews
 What about the QKZ Fonge F1, QKZ C6 Sport?


----------



## EdenElectronics

eisenbricher said:


> I remember a few years ago when I had my last earbud before jumping to in-ears, I had bought a pair of silicone eartip/sleeve kind of thing from a local shop. It was shaped like in-ear tip at one side and from other side it was shaped to accept earbud type earphone (Sennheiser MX275 was a perfect fit, that time).
> 
> Does anyone know where could I get such 'adapter' silicone tip? Back in those days when in-ear were not even common it did a very good job at isolation even while using an earbud. From memory I liked the sound that way much better than normal use. Pleasure of having a BIG driver in-ear : )
> 
> Just got VE Monks and I'm thinking about purchasing those tips, if available.





Was that a typo or did u mean mx275? I ask cuz km seeing lots of cx275s, see attached.
Probaly best scenario would be to find an open box sale on ebay and offer 4 or 5 bucks for a pair of the spare tips


----------



## leobigfield

vegetaleb said:


> Monk??


 
  


eisenbricher said:


> VE Monk... available on Ali


 
  
 Sorry for the fast post Vegetaleb. Thanks for the help EISEN! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/783669/venture-electronics-ve-monk-a-5-earbud-that-seriously-deserves-a-place-here
  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-MONK-earbud-earphone/32417311324.html?subDetailNewVersion=


----------



## EISENbricher

edenelectronics said:


> Was that a typo or did u mean mx275? I ask cuz km seeing lots of cx275s, see attached.
> Probaly best scenario would be to find an open box sale on ebay and offer 4 or 5 bucks for a pair of the spare tips


 
 Woops, a typo really. I meant MX270 : http://en-us.sennheiser.com/stereo-ear-headphones-earphones-mx-270


----------



## vegetaleb

leobigfield said:


> Sorry for the fast post Vegetaleb. Thanks for the help EISEN!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/783669/venture-electronics-ve-monk-a-5-earbud-that-seriously-deserves-a-place-here
> 
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-MONK-earbud-earphone/32417311324.html?subDetailNewVersion=


 
  


>


 
  
 Thanks but I won't go back to fontopid design!
 I think I am gonna take W1 Pro or KZ ZS2
 There are no ZS2 report on AE yet, it looks like they are not sending them while there are lot of ZS1 reviews
 What about the QKZ Fonge F1, QKZ C6 Sport?


----------



## EdenElectronics

eisenbricher said:


> I remember a few years ago when I had my last earbud before jumping to in-ears, I had bought a pair of silicone eartip/sleeve kind of thing from a local shop. It was shaped like in-ear tip at one side and from other side it was shaped to accept earbud type earphone (Sennheiser MX275 was a perfect fit, that time).
> 
> Does anyone know where could I get such 'adapter' silicone tip? Back in those days when in-ear were not even common it did a very good job at isolation even while using an earbud. From memory I liked the sound that way much better than normal use. Pleasure of having a BIG driver in-ear : )
> 
> Just got VE Monks and I'm thinking about purchasing those tips, if available.




The "savings prince" some guy on ebay, sells the entire esrbud set for 20. Sent a msg asking if he has any foam tips he vould sell, ill update u when he replies
Link to mx270
eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262239322804&alt=web


----------



## Riisalat

Where are you guys getting these nice 3.5 to 3.5 cables ?!


----------



## EISENbricher

edenelectronics said:


> The "savings prince" some guy on ebay, sells the entire esrbud set for 20. Sent a msg asking if he has any foam tips he vould sell, ill update u when he replies
> Link to mx270
> eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262239322804&alt=web


 
 No no! I think you misunderstood my requirement. I actually need only the silicone tip thing and not the MX270. I mentioned it only as an example because that time I was using it. 
  
 Update : Somewhat like this


----------



## EdenElectronics

Ahhh i gotcha.
O well,
Fah-kit, now i wanna see how much i can get the foam tips for, lol. Going to WuHan soon, need to strengthen my haggling muscle


----------



## EISENbricher

riisalat said:


> Where are you guys getting these nice 3.5 to 3.5 cables ?!


 
 My trusted seller : 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/3-5mm-Audio-Cable/526194_251397166.html?spm=2114.10010108.100006.7.6VlFA1
  
 I got these from him in Dec 2014. Still look and work like new. Sheer quality : ) 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-High-quality-silver-plated-headphone-cable-with-Pailiccs3-5MM-angle-plug-audio-cable-15cm/526194_1629904922.html
  
  
 You may also ask him to make variation in length. He will do it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> Nah I won't go back to fontopid design!
> I think I am gonna take W1 Pro or KZ ZS2
> There are no ZS2 report on AE yet, it looks like they are not sending them while there are lot of ZS1 reviews
> What about the QKZ Fonge F1, QKZ C6 Sport?




Don't count out the Monk. They are good, very good. I can only comment on the W1 and ZS1, but the Monk slaps both of them silly. Very good earbud.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eisenbricher said:


> No no! I think you misunderstood my requirement. I actually need only the silicone tip thing and not the MX270. I mentioned it only as an example because that time I was using it.
> 
> Update : Somewhat like this




I think some Yurbuds models come with an attachment like that. Might be able to find those on the cheap and give it a whirl. *shrug*


----------



## anticute

riisalat said:


> Where are you guys getting these nice 3.5 to 3.5 cables ?!


 
 I made mine 
  
 Quote:


eisenbricher said:


> I remember a few years ago when I had my last earbud before jumping to in-ears, I had bought a pair of silicone eartip/sleeve kind of thing from a local shop. It was shaped like in-ear tip at one side and from other side it was shaped to accept earbud type earphone (Sennheiser MX275 was a perfect fit, that time).
> 
> Does anyone know where could I get such 'adapter' silicone tip? Back in those days when in-ear were not even common it did a very good job at isolation even while using an earbud. From memory I liked the sound that way much better than normal use. Pleasure of having a BIG driver in-ear : )
> 
> Just got VE Monks and I'm thinking about purchasing those tips, if available.



  
 I tried finding the same thing, so far without success..


----------



## EISENbricher

b9scrambler said:


> I think some Yurbuds models come with an attachment like that. Might be able to find those on the cheap and give it a whirl. *shrug*


 
 Yeah, I just recall reading it somewhere. Though not able to find the attachment sold separately. I've posted this issue in Monk thread, let's see if someone finds out.
  


anticute said:


> I made mine
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
 Yup, I've also been searching for those since I ordered Monks. Can't find one.


----------



## vegetaleb

b9scrambler said:


> Don't count out the Monk. They are good, very good. I can only comment on the W1 and ZS1, but the Monk slaps both of them silly. Very good earbud.


 
  
 Yes but not for sports, ok so now comment on the W1 Pro  and ZS1, which one is not falling off during gym and jogging?
 We have a Remax S1 in my country but they are 24$ + 4$ delivery which is too much for an untested iem, at this price I can get the infamous LZ Z03A from Aliexpress, BTW these LZ + earhooks are good for sports?


----------



## FUYU

vegetaleb said:


> Yes but not for sports, ok so now comment on the W1 Pro  and ZS1, which one is not falling off during gym and jogging?
> We have a Remax S1 in my country but they are 24$ + 4$ delivery which is too much for an untested iem, at this price I can get the infamous LZ Z03A from Aliexpress, BTW these LZ + earhooks are good for sports?


 
 Yep, works quite well, actually. Much better than the included earguides.


----------



## CADCAM

eisenbricher said:


> I remember a few years ago when I had my last earbud before jumping to in-ears, I had bought a pair of silicone eartip/sleeve kind of thing from a local shop. It was shaped like in-ear tip at one side and from other side it was shaped to accept earbud type earphone (Sennheiser MX275 was a perfect fit, that time).
> 
> Does anyone know where could I get such 'adapter' silicone tip? Back in those days when in-ear were not even common it did a very good job at isolation even while using an earbud. From memory I liked the sound that way much better than normal use. Pleasure of having a BIG driver in-ear : )
> 
> Just got VE Monks and I'm thinking about purchasing those tips, if available.


 
 I have the Monk's but can't get the right fit\placement for decent sound...what do you think of something like this ~
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rubber-ring-of-headphones-15mm-16mm-for-MX980-MX985-OMX985-MX880/32319879870.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.xTzWm1
  
 I tried the Earhoox but it didn't work out.


----------



## vegetaleb

fuyu said:


> Yep, works quite well, actually. Much better than the included earguides.


 
  
 The LZ have ear guides included?


----------



## FUYU

vegetaleb said:


> The LZ have ear guides included?


 
  
  
 Yes, however no Earhooks. (Which are no more than 5$ anyway)


----------



## vegetaleb

fuyu said:


> Yes, however no Earhooks. (Which are no more than 5$ anyway)


 
  
 Ok!!
 Can you compare them with hifiman iems?


----------



## EISENbricher

cadcam said:


> I have the Monk's but can't get the right fit\placement for decent sound...what do you think of something like this ~
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rubber-ring-of-headphones-15mm-16mm-for-MX980-MX985-OMX985-MX880/32319879870.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.xTzWm1
> 
> I tried the Earhoox but it didn't work out.


 
 That would kind of help too... not too much though. Well I'll experiment a bit then. Have few ideas.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Evil is as Evil Does.... Pod-man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yo Bro, since I brought up the 10mm Dynamic W1 to go with that Tomahawk out at Easy has anyone heard or tried these?
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dynamic-motion-dm100-iem-s?utm_placement=3&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-09&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


----------



## TwinACStacks

I can't place them but they look really familiar.

 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> I can't place them but they look really familiar.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Well they are Korean and have those funny little nipple tips like my Rockets came with but the vented casing is interesting, almost want to buy them so they could possibly be in a shootout with those other two 10mm DD's


----------



## EISENbricher

Got word from KZ rep, ZS2 would sound similar to ZS1. Only difference is aesthetic.


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Got word from KZ rep, ZS2 would sound similar to ZS1. Only difference is aesthetic.


 

 As John Lee would say "Boom Boom Boom Boom"


----------



## Carlsan

podster said:


> Yo Bro, since I brought up the 10mm Dynamic W1 to go with that Tomahawk out at Easy has anyone heard or tried these?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dynamic-motion-dm100-iem-s?utm_placement=3&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-09&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


 
  
 I have a pair, thought they were to much on the bassy side. Will dig them out and confirm.


----------



## Podster

carlsan said:


> I have a pair, thought they were to much on the bassy side. Will dig them out and confirm.




That's really what I thought all the large housing 10mm DD's would be like Like my above post for the smaller but dual driver ZS1 except I should have said "BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM"


----------



## ozkan

Finally I got my 75 ohm adapter from Bocur Audio which sounds amazing compared to the original Etymotic 75 ohm cable. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/BOCUR-AUDIO-PURE-COPPER-99-99-75OHM-ADAPTER-CABLE-FREE-SHIPPING-TO-WORLDWIDE-/331798876094?nav=SEARCH


----------



## crabdog

Anyone able to give a comparison of LZ Z03A vs the Soundmagic E10?


----------



## Carlsan

podster said:


> That's really what I thought all the large housing 10mm DD's would be like Like my above post for the smaller but dual driver ZS1 except I should have said "BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM"


 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dynamic-motion-dm100-iem-s
  
 Just pulled them out, and I remember why I put them aside, I paid over $125 for them, and thought they were overpriced.
 The sound isn't bad, not "Boom Boom" bass, it is mid-centric with nice warmness. Tremble isn't the best, but it's a dynamic driver.
  
 For $40 they are a bargain, even if there are some Chinese earphones that may be better at that price point. They also fit nice and look good.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Anyone able to give a comparison of LZ Z03A vs the Soundmagic E10?


 
 I can give you a comparison between them on the E80....Get the Z03A. I heard the E10 a couple years ago but remember it being ok, the E80 was better but the Z03A trumps it. I can get a good deal through Easy for them but I don't know if I'm up to writing a review.


----------



## wuhanclan

ozkan said:


> Finally I got my 75 ohm adapter from Bocur Audio which sounds amazing compared to the original Etymotic 75 ohm cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ok, this is the 2nd time I've seen something like this now and I'm curious. Can someone tell me what the purpose of having this is?


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> I can give you a comparison between them on the E80....Get the Z03A. I heard the E10 a couple years ago but remember it being ok, the E80 was better but the Z03A trumps it. I can get a good deal through Easy for them but I don't know if I'm up to writing a review.


 
 Cheers, thanks.


----------



## chipstjuven

would the Z03A be an upgrade to Piston 2?


----------



## SuperLuigi

chipstjuven said:


> would the Z03A be an upgrade to Piston 2?


absolutely yes!!!!


----------



## Podster

superluigi said:


> absolutely yes!!!!




Right, I thought it was a trick question. They probably have the most hype (don't get me wrong here) because it's earned hype if you read "What Twin" the last 20 pages in this thread For their price they blew right by the LZ A2. Remember I said price and value for not better than A2 but just under a quarter the price they are whats known as the proverbial "No Brainer" 

What say ye Twinster


----------



## chipstjuven

podster said:


> Right, I thought it was a trick question. They probably have the most hype (don't get me wrong here) because it's earned hype if you read "What Twin" the last 20 pages in this thread For their price they blew right by the LZ A2. Remember I said price and value for not better than A2 but just under a quarter the price they are whats known as the proverbial "No Brainer"
> 
> What say ye Twinster


 
  


superluigi said:


> absolutely yes!!!!


 
  
 how's the sound signature and isolation in comparison between the two? also is ali express safe to buy from?


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I can give you a comparison between them on the E80....Get the Z03A. I heard the E10 a couple years ago but remember it being ok, the E80 was better but the Z03A trumps it. I can get a good deal through Easy for them but I don't know if I'm up to writing a review.




 Lurk you aren't under any pressure. I all ready wrote one.

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks!
> They look pretty good, between the W1 Pro and ATEs (as design).
> How can you order from Taobao if you are in Europe or Middle East?
> I searched in AE but no joy


 
 Once I know they are shipping out of China, I do my best to send you a "link".


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Lurk you aren't under any pressure. I all ready wrote one.
> 
> TWIN




Lol I've never written one before, not well versed in this stuff to accurately describe the sounds. Though I am learning from your guys impressions


----------



## Niyologist

LZ Z03A Vs. Titan 1

Bass: More bass than the Titan 1 and deeper too. As for the texture. I prefer the Z03A because it's feels like a subwoofer pulse in tracks that demand bass. It sounds like one too. It stays in its place without trying to intrude with the other parts of the frequency. In terms of speed. I found the Z03A to be slightly faster. In terms of decay. Roughly the same.

Mids: Forward. Very forward. Which makes the entire sound signature seem bright. It doesn't go too far to create any unwanted sounds in the upper registers. The Titan 1 has a thicker and warmer sound for the mids. So the mids sound darker in comparison. The amount of detail retrieval from the Z03A is quite similar to the Titan 1. Those of you that heavily listen to vocals will find the vocals hard to resist. 

Treble: Definitely brighter than the Titan 1. Which also adds on to the bright sound. Despite the medium amount of deep bass. The detail of the treble slightly exceeds that of the Titan 1. Those of you that love music with stringed instruments will instantly fall in love with the Z03A.


----------



## anticute

wuhanclan said:


> Ok, this is the 2nd time I've seen something like this now and I'm curious. Can someone tell me what the purpose of having this is?


 

 +1, I've also been wondering about this


----------



## Riisalat

anticute said:


> +1, I've also been wondering about this


this is an impedance adapter, this adds resistance to your headphones. Often players/amps sound better in high gain but the headphones are just too sensitive to be driven in high gain so you get one of these resistance adapters that increase the resistance if the headphone and allowa you to play in high gain without blowing your ears!


----------



## anticute

riisalat said:


> this is an impedance adapter, this adds resistance to your headphones. Often players/amps sound better in high gain but the headphones are just too sensitive to be driven in high gain so you get one of these resistance adapters that increase the resistance if the headphone and allowa you to play in high gain without blowing your ears!


 

 I'm actually having this problem when I run my Soundmagic HP150 directly from my DAC. In Windows, I can put it on 4/100, 6/100 is too loud for longer listening sessions, and 8 is uncomfortably loud. Am I correct in that an adapter like this might help? Would it affect SQ?
  
 I could get a headphone amp, but since I use it from my laptop, the less I have to carry around, the better.
  
 Basically, you can just make a short adapter and put resistors on both channels? What value resistors would be suitable, given the volume levels right now?
  
 Sorry for OT, btw


----------



## Tob8i

riisalat said:


> this is an impedance adapter, this adds resistance to your headphones. Often players/amps sound better in high gain but the headphones are just too sensitive to be driven in high gain so you get one of these resistance adapters that increase the resistance if the headphone and allowa you to play in high gain without blowing your ears!


 
  
 Such an impedance adapter was mainly used as airplane adapter, because the output volume of airplaine systems was so high that most of the first in-ears were much too loud even at the lowest volume. For in-ears with multiple drivers and crossovers I wouldn't recommend using such an adapter. This impedance adds to the output impedance of the source and therefore the sound can change a lot.


----------



## Riisalat

anticute said:


> I'm actually having this problem when I run my Soundmagic HP150 directly from my DAC. In Windows, I can put it on 4/100, 6/100 is too loud for longer listening sessions, and 8 is uncomfortably loud. Am I correct in that an adapter like this might help? Would it affect SQ?
> 
> I could get a headphone amp, but since I use it from my laptop, the less I have to carry around, the better.
> 
> ...



I can suggest you resistance values but i really wouldnt as it would affect the sonic quality  i mean it isnt supposed to but we audiophiles spend 100 dollars on cables as they are better -.- but straight out from a dac is supposed to be like that, dacs have a high voltage out that can if you forget, blow your headphones to smithereens! Although it would be interesting to see you trying out an adapter, you can look up the resistance of your HP and maybe add a resistance 5 times that ? That should help crank up the sound a bit but the resistances would probably add white noise, its supposed to add white noise from the thermal dissipation! 

Just get an amp, this is an excuse to get more stuff !


----------



## Riisalat

What DAC are you using though ?


----------



## Niyologist

I took a picture of my best in ears. Side by side. 



In terms of noise isolation. The LZ Z03A is the clear winner. It's somewhere around the same league as my Mee Audio M-DUO.


----------



## Riisalat

tob8i said:


> Such an impedance adapter was mainly used as airplane adapter, because the output volume of airplaine systems was so high that most of the first in-ears were much too loud even at the lowest volume. For in-ears with multiple drivers and crossovers I wouldn't recommend using such an adapter. This impedance adds to the output impedance of the source and therefore the sound can change a lot.


 i know mate and i dont use one, i try to match my impedances. I have a few dac/amps/daps so i match my headphones accordingly


----------



## vegetaleb

riisalat said:


> i picked up something called a W1 pro from aliexpress yesterday for 8 bucks. Seems like a better option than this with detachable cables


 
  
 Hello!
 What are your impressions on the W1 Pro?


----------



## Riisalat

vegetaleb said:


> Hello!
> What are your impressions on the W1 Pro?



I'm yet to recieve them, i ordered them a few days back. I ordered the W1 pro, the easy UE2 and easy UE hybrid. I can post impressions as soon as i recieve them ^.^


----------



## vegetaleb

riisalat said:


> I'm yet to recieve them, i ordered them a few days back. I ordered the W1 pro, the easy UE2 and easy UE hybrid. I can post impressions as soon as i recieve them ^.^


 
  
 Good to hear


----------



## anticute

riisalat said:


> What DAC are you using though ?


 

 ELE EL-D01 atm. It's small and portable, and has pretty good SQ, especially for the price.
  
 I have a portable amp, or actually two, but I would still love to have one thing less to carry around.


----------



## Giorgiomatic

This is my humble opinion for these headphones is much talk in this forum, and decided to buy them for your references I have received a pair of headphones IEM. one of them is the KZ Ate and The QKZ X6. 
My Headset for comparison is the Piston2 .
Source of amplification, Focusrite 2I4. 
Music reference some Soul, hip-hop, techno and funk. 
QKZ X6. a bit disappointing. Bass is a undistinguishable ball, the vocal part is normal and treble are very metallic.
KZ Ate. sincerely for the review made in this forum does not disappoint, the vocal is very good, very clear and restrasada (some songs if that is appreciated, but very slight) I miss a little more lows but decent. treble is what I like about this handset are precise, clear and very clear in resolution. It will replace the very fast piston2. 
KZ Ate, I prefer to classic rock and soul songs. 
I prefer to hiphop colored headphones ... no more can you recommend any? 
P.S. IMHO, do not buy the qkz, there are a lot better IEM.


----------



## EISENbricher

giorgiomatic said:


> This is my humble opinion for these headphones is much talk in this forum, and decided to buy them for your references I have received a pair of headphones IEM. one of them is the KZ Ate and The QKZ X6.
> My Headset for comparison is the Piston2 .
> Source of amplification, Focusrite 2I4.
> Music reference some Soul, hip-hop, techno and funk.
> ...


 
 QKZ isn't a KZ product, or maybe it's old, dated model. 
  
 ATE is actually very good. I prefer it for jazz, fusion and vocal music as it has suited FR and good timbre.
 If you are looking to buy any KZ then my recommendation is to select any one among KZ's top crop, and according to your musical taste. ED9, ZN1mini, EDR2, HDS1, ATE, ZS1, ED10 are best among KZ models imo. 
  
 You may want to take a look at KZ thread for more information : http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/10005


----------



## TwinACStacks

niyologist said:


> LZ Z03A Vs. Titan 1
> 
> Bass: More bass than the Titan 1 and deeper too. As for the texture. I prefer the Z03A because it's feels like a subwoofer pulse in tracks that demand bass. It sounds like one too. It stays in its place without trying to intrude with the other parts of the frequency. In terms of speed. I found the Z03A to be slightly faster. In terms of decay. Roughly the same.
> 
> ...


 






 Sorry Niyo, I ABSOLUTELY disagree with your assessment of the Treble of the Z03A. There is no way on God's Green Earth that it is brighter/ has more treble than the Titan 1. I had to give my Titans to my oldest daughter because I couldn't handle the Treble Headaches I was getting. The only way the Z03A could be considered overly Bright is if you continue to use the Hybrid Yellow core eartips that came on them. Put the Black accessory tips, wider bore, or Auvios on them they calm right Down. Burn them in a while they flatten out more. NO I wouldn't say they are Dark either. I think they do a nice balance between Bass and treble extension.
  
  
 JMO  Users will have to judge for themselves. Being Treble sensitive I personally don;t find the Z03A intrusive or offensive in any way. If You want to Hear BRIGHT, slap on a pair of DQSM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Niyologist

twinacstacks said:


> Sorry Niyo, I ABSOLUTELY disagree with your assessment of the Treble of the Z03A. There is no way on God's Green Earth that it is brighter/ has more treble than the Titan 1. I had to give my Titans to my oldest daughter because I couldn't handle the Treble Headaches I was getting. The only way the Z03A could be considered overly Bright is if you continue to use the Hybrid Yellow core eartips that came on them. Put the Black accessory tips, wider bore, or Auvios on them they calm right Down. Burn them in a while they flatten out more. NO I wouldn't say they are Dark either. I think they do a nice balance between Bass and treble extension.
> 
> 
> JMO  Users will have to judge for themselves. Being Treble sensitive I personally don;t find the Z03A intrusive or offensive in any way. If You want to Hear BRIGHT, slap on a pair of DQSM.
> ...




I used the Sony Hybrid tips on both IEMs and the Titan 1 sounds slightly darker and a bit more balanced to me. The treble on the Z03A sounds brighter, but not sibilant.


----------



## JacKallen

Just bought the LZ A3, LZ z03a and Sendiy M2. Will be interesting to see how they stack up against each other.


----------



## CADCAM

niyologist said:


> I used the Sony Hybrid tips on both IEMs and the Titan 1 sounds slightly darker and a bit more balanced to me. The treble on the Z03A sounds brighter, but not sibilant.


 
 Could you let me know your source and music type? Also CD's or ripped files? thanks


----------



## TwinACStacks

niyologist said:


> I used the Sony Hybrid tips on both IEMs and the Titan 1 sounds slightly darker and a bit more balanced to me. The treble on the Z03A sounds brighter, but not sibilant.


 





 That's the beauty of a discussion forum about individual interpretations of Hi Fi Components. No one hears things exactly the same way. It makes for lively topics.
  
 YOU DID NOTICE that I never said you were wrong, just that I personally disagree?
  
 Funny how 2 people can hear the same 2 IEMS and have Different impressions isn't it. This happens all the time. I pretty much think the rest of your impression is spot on. Forward Mids Certainly. SPLIT right in the center of Vocal Midrange. Did you notice how nice BOTH male and Female vocals ring? Classic 'W" shaped EQ.
  
 Around here you always have to preffice or suffix Your Statements with In My Opinion or something similar. Otherwise it's all out war.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Niyologist

cadcam said:


> Could you let me know your source and music type? Also CD's or ripped files? thanks




My source is the ASUS Zenfone 2 w/the Neutron Music App>Topping NX2 (USB DAC Mode)>LZ Z03A. I mainly used 24 bit/96KHz FLAC files.


----------



## Niyologist

twinacstacks said:


> That's the beauty of a discussion forum about individual interpretations of Hi Fi Components. No one hears things exactly the same way. It makes for lively topics.
> 
> YOU DID NOTICE that I never said you were wrong, just that I personally disagree?
> 
> ...




It may be my NX2. I haven't turned on the EQ. I think I need a 75 ohm adapter.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> That's the beauty of a discussion forum about individual interpretations of Hi Fi Components. No one hears things exactly the same way. It makes for lively topics.
> 
> YOU DID NOTICE that I never said you were wrong, just that I personally disagree?
> 
> ...


 
 Well said Sir Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing personal is how we each hear our setups, I live in the mids and high's and only look for a solid thump in the low end where I think (JMO again) most really want a full on bass presentation covering mid, sub and low bass


----------



## jim723

jackallen said:


> Just bought the LZ A3, LZ z03a and Sendiy M2. Will be interesting to see how they stack up against each other.


 
  
 My LZ Z03A is on the way. I am interested in your Z03A, A3, and M2 comparison. Thanks.


----------



## Saoshyant

@TwinACStacks I always felt that having to type out IMO was redundant.  A reasonable person should naturally assume that all statements along these lines are opinions and should be taken as such...  IMO of course.
  
 And a little more on topic, I decided to wait until impressions arrive for the LZ-A3.  While I really do have hope that it'd have a wonderful sound, given my dislike for the couple of hybrids I've heard so far I worry that I may just not like the hybrid sound, so I just hope it can accomplish something special.
  
 Also, my Moxpad V90 should arrive on Tuesday, which means I should probably go ahead and accept that the AGPtek C05 won't be available and order the A06.  Or I could just use Tidal on my phone and see what I think of that service.


----------



## Podster

" A reasonable person should naturally assume that all statements along these lines are opinions and should be taken as such..."
  
 You would think but been many a flaming crash out here when not prefacing the old IMO (Igor comes to mind, he assumed the same but many did not see it that way)!


----------



## Saoshyant

@Podster I don't necessarily assume reasonable behavior is the norm.  People as a whole tend to be close-minded and petty.  But if a person isn't reasonable, I generally don't see much of a point in continuing conversation.


----------



## vapman

Does anyone know of any hybrid IEMs that are open? I'm trying to find something with ported drivers or at least a vent for more open sound... I could care less about people around me hearing my music. Sub $100 range hopefully. a little higher is OK.


----------



## Saoshyant

Huh, much to my surprise, the Shozy Alien has popped back up on Amazon.  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UV7J0IU/


----------



## peter123

Speaking of SHOZY there's one seller on AE selling the Lancea for $88, pretty great deal imo.


----------



## RedJohn456

Shockwave III in the house!! Cant wait !


----------



## AsheshM

jackallen said:


> Just bought the LZ A3, LZ z03a and Sendiy M2. Will be interesting to see how they stack up against each other.


 

 Would be looking forward to this.


----------



## Riisalat

The alien is available on Amazon. screw*CK.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Speaking of SHOZY there's one seller on AE selling the Lancea for $88, pretty great deal imo.


 

 I did not find the $88 one, is this the same thing?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-original-for-SHOZY-for-Lancea-Portable-for-iphone-mobile-computer-USB-Sound-Decoder-Amp-dac/32571441879.html?spm=2114.10010108.100010.8.xDCWa0


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> @Podster I don't necessarily assume reasonable behavior is the norm.  People as a whole tend to be close-minded and petty.  But if a person isn't reasonable, I generally don't see much of a point in continuing conversation.


 

 I hear you and really need to adopt that train of thought!


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> I did not find the $88 one, is this the same thing?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-original-for-SHOZY-for-Lancea-Portable-for-iphone-mobile-computer-USB-Sound-Decoder-Amp-dac/32571441879.html?spm=2114.10010108.100010.8.xDCWa0




Yes, that's the one. The $88 including shipping was from the same seller. Can't post the link right now.


----------



## piixi

Hi, can you advice me on 20 $ IEMs plz.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yes, that's the one. The $88 including shipping was from the same seller. Can't post the link right now.


 

 I like the simple circuitry design/idea, I did read your review from last year and also HiFiChris's thoughts as well. Is kind of a shame about the filter to smooth out it's presentation but some may actually like that, you are spot on about the price being a real bargain


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> I like the simple circuitry design/idea, I did read your review from last year and also HiFiChris's thoughts as well. Is kind of a shame about the filter to smooth out it's presentation but some may actually like that, you are spot on about the price being a real bargain:wink_face:




Yes, I'd also preferred it not having the filter. That being said it sounds really good with the right pairing. I do also believe that these kind of filters are more common than we'd like to know but not all manufacturers will mention it. The original Geek Out for example does offer two different filter settings. 

For people with one or more of the VE earbuds the Lancea should be of interest. It's definitely one of the better pairings with all of them that I've heard.


----------



## EISENbricher

piixi said:


> Hi, can you advice me on 20 $ IEMs plz.


 
 For IEMs KZ is your best friend at this super low price bracket.


----------



## vapman

How many people here always amp their KZ's? I'm curious to find what has more bass rumble than the translucent ATE.
  
 I found the silver ATE did not provide the same level of bass the translucent is capable of, and the ATE-S sounded bloated and muddy.


----------



## EISENbricher

vapman said:


> How many people here always amp their KZ's? I'm curious to find what has more bass rumble than the translucent ATE.
> 
> I found the silver ATE did not provide the same level of bass the translucent is capable of, and the ATE-S sounded bloated and muddy.


 
 Just wrote about bass oriented KZ IEMs in KZ thread just hours ago. I'll repeat here anyway.
  
 Following KZ are oriented towards bass lovers. All have bass quantity greater that Translucent ATE, and offer V-shaped or L-shaped FR.
  
*ED8m *: Best midbass among KZ. Very punchy and textured. This is well complemented by smooth and enough sub bass. Other characteristics are nice, airy highs and huge soundstage. But it's also heaviest and large shaped chunk of metal so fit issues for some. 
  
*ED10* : Have equal amount of sub bass and mid bass. Bass is very fluid and fast. V-shaped sound.
  
*R1* : Huge, rumbling sub bass. Little bloated. This is the cheapest KZ I've seen, dropping at about $2 once. Ideal fit for sleeping.
  
*DT3* : EDSE like sound with added bass levels. 
  
 Include *ZS1* in the list as well. It has monster bass but I'm yet to figure out exact words to describe it.


----------



## vapman

Whoops! I thought I had clicked the KZ thread, not the general Chinese/Asian thread. Thanks for the post though!
  
@EISENbricher do you use an amp or not? out of a low power source like a phone or DAP directly there's no chance of getting great bass from any of the ATE's IMO...


----------



## EISENbricher

vapman said:


> Whoops! I thought I had clicked the KZ thread, not the general Chinese/Asian thread. Thanks for the post though!
> 
> @EISENbricher do you use an amp or not? out of a low power source like a phone or DAP directly there's no chance of getting great bass from any of the ATE's IMO...


 
 Yeah you are right about that. ATE sounds nowhere near its full potential if I directly connect to the phone. Amped up it sounds darn good. Slightly sloppy/lifeless bass that we get from connecting ATE to low power source gets replaced with fast and responsive bass. 
  
 Well though since I've got Xduoo X2 my amp is taking permanent sitting at back of my DAC, connected to desktop. The little X2 has got plenty of juice to power drive almost every IEM. 
  
 IMO except ZN1 mini, ED10 and R1 almost all KZ would benefit from amping (if the source is not powerful).


----------



## vapman

I may give the ED10 and ZS1 a shot then! glad to hear you amp them. they really really benefit from it. a lot of people in the KZ thread i notice just use their phones.


----------



## EISENbricher

vapman said:


> I may give the ED10 and ZS1 a shot then! glad to hear you amp them. they really really benefit from it. a lot of people in the KZ thread i notice just use their phones.


 
 Well we are poor chaps who are stuck to $10 bracket


----------



## vapman

Hey I'm not complaining! I only bring it up because amps change the sound of some headphones/IEMs so much it's worth noting what people use for a source.
  
 After all I was totally broke for the majority of time I've been a member on this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'm interested to know if anyone's bought any new hybrid IEMs with some sort of vent though. I've been seeing more IEMs with bass vents for sale.


----------



## RedJohn456

Been listening to the shockwave III, and here are some preliminary impressions:
  
*Sonic performance*

Fantastic layering of instruments and separation - especially with acoustic music and open mic recordings - good sense of air around the instruments
Holographic soundstage and imaging 
Strong sub bass (good rumble) with easily discernible textures and fast decay - reminds me of the LZA2 in this regard; no distracting muddy mid bass bloom and I feel it has great quality and quantity of bass
Bass hits hard with great impact and gets out out the way when not called upon
Midrange is recessed in comparison to the rest of the range, noticeably v shaped
Highs are well extended with no harshness or peaks, midrange is a tad dry with good growl for electric guitars, and low end is rumbustious to say the least!
Speaking of highs, the treble, while greatly extended, feels a tad unnatural to me, I can't quite put my finger on it, perhaps it will settle down with some brain burn in
Seriously, the sound stage is impressive, like a perfect sphere around my head
The S3 seems to scale well with gear, sounds better out of my geek out V2 and FiiO X7 compared to laptop and cellphone
Keep in mind these are just preliminary impressions
  
*Build quality** *

Great build quality and the housing is very comfortable in the ears despite its somewhat big size
The S3 Can be worn either  cable up or cable down - I personally prefer to wear cable up (I'm sexy like that lmao)
The cable is easy to manage, somewhat supple and no memory kinks in the wire
Included neck cinch is a nice plus and good strain reliefs, esp at the input jack end, but I wish the driver end strain relief was stronger considering its non-removable and how much it sells for
  
 To be honest I was thoroughly impressed from the first listen. I am really surprised to see how great these new iems finds are turning out to be! What a great time to be in the game   Reminds me of the good old days in this thread 
  
 thanks again @Skullophile  for the opportunity bud!


----------



## vapman

RedJohn456 which A2 are you referring to? Sony, 1964ears?


----------



## RedJohn456

vapman said:


> @RedJohn456 which A2 are you referring to? Sony, 1964ears?


 

 I edited my post to reflect this, I was referring to the LZ A2 hybrid


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> Been listening to the shockwave III, and here are some preliminary impressions:
> 
> *Sonic performance*
> 
> ...


 

 Nice write up on the Ear Kegs Tamal, pretty sweet looking DAP you got there to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Paul just about has me convinced the X7 may be all the DAP I ever need and as much as I love my X3ii it should be a no brainer. Sure wish Wokei was on board but I've been keeping him in the game


----------



## Skullophile

And so the nickname was born. The Shockwave III shall now be called
"Ear Kegs".


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> Nice write up on the Ear Kegs Tamal, pretty sweet looking DAP you got there to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha ear kegs, nice one! Did you get the Duke? 
  
 Thanks, X7 is one sweet sounding piece of gear! I went from my cellphone to the X7, was quite the jump in sound quality.


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> haha ear kegs, nice one! Did you get the Duke?
> 
> Thanks, X7 is one sweet sounding piece of gear! I went from my cellphone to the X7, was quite the jump in sound quality.


 

 I did not (Peter gave me a tip and I got a killer deal on some Auri Rockets with my Duke money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), got two pair of Monks coming anytime now! I hear you on the X7 but seriously my M3 whips my iPhone 6's arse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fixing to send the tour Aune A2/B1 set on and currently enjoying the Lotoo PAW5K and the absolutely magnificent FLC 8s's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think these iem's and my future Trinity Phantom's will be end game for some time for me of course I'm already putting a little X7 fund together, go figure right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That dang Paul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL
  
 I'm liking the Lotoo, at first it had a card in it and everything sounded weak and staticky but once I slipped my test card in it really is a pretty sweet little player as well. Stacked it with my new hybrid valve amp of Martin's and it really has a sweet and full sound and string have an awesome decay with this amp


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> I did not (Peter gave me a tip and I got a killer deal on some Auri Rockets with my Duke money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oops I thought it was Skullophile who wrote that post, please disregard the part about the Duke haha. I sent him my Duke as part of a temporary trade   
  
 You got in on the Rockets deal? Nice catch! How you liking it? And trust me you are in for a treat with the monk   It sill amazes me despite all the different gears I have tried since getting my monk. 
  
 The the Paw5k and FLC combo sounds heavenly doesnt it?
  
 By "these iems" you are referring to the rockets right? I hope you aren't referring to the Shockwave 3 because they are no where near end game material   Yeah Paul can be persuasive haha. I am actually really looking forward to the phantoms, i hear its shaping up to be something special.
  
 And man I am kicking myself for not jumping on the IGG campaign for the hybrid amp. It looks really sweet!


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> Oops I thought it was Skullophile who wrote that post, please disregard the part about the Duke haha. I sent him my Duke as part of a temporary trade
> 
> You got in on the Rockets deal? Nice catch! How you liking it? And trust me you are in for a treat with the monk   It sill amazes me despite all the different gears I have tried since getting my monk.
> 
> ...


 

 Well I do like the Duke's and I was trying to remember if I had told you I would probably get them but while I was looking at them at $200 Peter let me in on the Rockets and yes they are probably in my top 3 iem's and either 1st or second really.
  
 I was referring to the FLC 8s and Trinity Phantom Masters for my end game. Going to have to figure out what I'm going to do with all these KZ's now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Pretty sure I'm going to be through DAP'ing for a while once I get my Shanling M2 and FiiO Fiio X7 (although the PAW would be fun to have, did I just say that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), got to narrow this stuff down if you know what I mean! That Paul is the Devil in a Kiwi dress
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk Paul, I know your out there and you don't make me do what I do but my wallet knows who you are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yes, wish you had gotten on the Hybrid Valve train and it's not too late as I think Martin's can fix you up with a DAC model now.
  
 Hey Skull, you know I told Twin those dang Easy A2's were Whiskey Barrel's, look like this emoticon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without the band over the head!


----------



## vegetaleb

eisenbricher said:


> Just wrote about bass oriented KZ IEMs in KZ thread just hours ago. I'll repeat here anyway.
> 
> Following KZ are oriented towards bass lovers. All have bass quantity greater that Translucent ATE, and offer V-shaped or L-shaped FR.
> 
> ...


 
  
 About the ZS1, it's all about bass or it has nice details and soundstage?
 BTW what type of music you listen to? Trance and Psytrance are good on which KZ?


----------



## Chloe

Hi guys ^^
  
 Anyone have experience with Vots/惟笙, or know the OEM? I saw these DQ100 on Banggood (no affiliation) and quite like the design. Wonder how they sound. Dual driver but cost a bit more than KZ etc.
  
 The plastic is translucent like my black KZ ATE, but iridescent colouring. I couldn't find any frequency response chart.

  
 Also found these Y1 on AliExpress. They are interesting to me because the ear tip is movable, on a ball pivot. I wonder if it can improve the fit or the sound changes?


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> Well I do like the Duke's and I was trying to remember if I had told you I would probably get them but while I was looking at them at $200 Peter let me in on the Rockets and yes they are probably in my top 3 iem's and either 1st or second really.
> 
> I was referring to the FLC 8s and Trinity Phantom Masters for my end game. Going to have to figure out what I'm going to do with all these KZ's now
> 
> ...


 
 I would say you can't go wrong with either one but the Rockets seem to have that extra special sauce    Haha save the kz as stocking stuffers 
  
 Man the FLC have been getting a lot of good press! How many drivers is it? I am not really a fan of filer based iems so I paid it no attention at the beginning. Cant wait to see how the phantoms turn out, I have really high hopes of it. 
  
 The X7 will definitely will cure any DAP upgraditis  I love it to bits. So versatile, especially when combined with the K5 dock amp. I used to think the Paw DAPs looked funny till I started reading up on them. They seem to pack quite the punch for something of that size. The 5K is priced fairly as well, lot less than the Paw Gold. 
  
 So the hybrid amp has a version with an amp now? Mind linking me to a thread for it? I forget the name, TIA!


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> I would say you can't go wrong with either one but the Rockets seem to have that extra special sauce    Haha save the kz as stocking stuffers
> 
> Man the FLC have been getting a lot of good press! How many drivers is it? I am not really a fan of filer based iems so I paid it no attention at the beginning. Cant wait to see how the phantoms turn out, I have really high hopes of it.
> 
> ...




I'll have to get you that new website of Martin's in the morning when I get back on my computer. Plus I'm going to have to back up what I believe they have are three drivers per based on an old weak memory

You have to know I've got X7 fever and that means my funds separation will lean that way bad after this! The little PAW is neat, I thought the same thing when I saw the button layout but I strapped to my Hybrid amp and worked like a charm. Chassis is a little more plastic than I like but like you say the price point is right. 

Get back to you in the morning


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ-Z03A, Ejoy!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15465


----------



## Radog

Has anyone heard of they look interesting?
 http://world.taobao.com/item/523860580368.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## Niyologist

radog said:


> Has anyone heard of they look interesting?
> http://world.taobao.com/item/523860580368.htm?fromSite=main




This is nearly 10 USDs. Very strange.


----------



## Radog

$167 US


----------



## Skullophile

Nobody is balls to the wall enough to take the plunge on them, the FR graph they show looks really scary. 
 However if you read all the reviews it could be worth a shot. The reviews do not translate well but they seem positive.
 Probably be flushing the cash down the toilet but you never know until you flush the trigger.


----------



## leobigfield

chloe said:


> Hi guys ^^
> 
> Anyone have experience with Vots/惟笙, or know the OEM? I saw these DQ100 on Banggood (no affiliation) and quite like the design. Wonder how they sound. Dual driver but cost a bit more than KZ etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Never heard about either but the VSONIC's GR07, GR06 and AN16 also has that pivoting nozzle and it really help with the fitting!


----------



## Niyologist

radog said:


> $167 US




Something is wrong with my Currency converter. Thanks for the proper price.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

LZ-Z03A remind me of the Soundmagic E10 lol


----------



## Eric95M

I have been going  .. "nuts" since finding Aliexpress (thank you all  ).  I went from 0 to A3 (1/3 to A4) in a few months.  All earphones...
 Saying I have bought a few would be an understatement.  My wife claims I am obsessed with them.  I really can't argue with her.
 Anyway, I ordered:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TWFM-I1-Subwoofer-Metal-Earphones-with-Microphone-for-a-Mobile-Phone-Stereo-Headphones-Universal-Wired-Headset/32521419175.html
 I got these yesterday and have not taken them out of my ears yet.  I have 2 pairs of earphones going through an 80 hour burn in.  These sound great right out of the package.  There were 0 reviews and feedback on these when I ordered them.  Turned out great.  I use an X3 or Rockboxed iPod with an E12 or Cayin C5 (Flacs and V0's).  I don't hear well so I use most of the volume the amps put out.  This has been a HUGE problem finding capable earphones.  These seem to want more power ..  Love it !
 Just wanted to share with you all .


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> I'll have to get you that new website of Martin's in the morning when I get back on my computer. Plus I'm going to have to back up what I believe they have are three drivers per based on an old weak memory
> 
> You have to know I've got X7 fever and that means my funds separation will lean that way bad after this! The little PAW is neat, I thought the same thing when I saw the button layout but I strapped to my Hybrid amp and worked like a charm. Chassis is a little more plastic than I like but like you say the price point is right.
> 
> Get back to you in the morning


 

 Thanks Tim, looking forward to it!


----------



## slowpickr

eric95m said:


> I have been going  .. "nuts" since finding Aliexpress (thank you all  ).  I went from 0 to A3 (1/3 to A4) in a few months.  All earphones...
> Saying I have bought a few would be an understatement.  My wife claims I am obsessed with them.  I really can't argue with her.
> Anyway, I ordered:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TWFM-I1-Subwoofer-Metal-Earphones-with-Microphone-for-a-Mobile-Phone-Stereo-Headphones-Universal-Wired-Headset/32521419175.html
> ...


 
 Can't find any driver specs on the TWFM (unless I overlooked it).  What does the box say?


----------



## crabdog

eric95m said:


> I have been going  .. "nuts" since finding Aliexpress (thank you all  ).  I went from 0 to A3 (1/3 to A4) in a few months.  All earphones...
> Saying I have bought a few would be an understatement.  My wife claims I am obsessed with them.  I really can't argue with her.
> Anyway, I ordered:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TWFM-I1-Subwoofer-Metal-Earphones-with-Microphone-for-a-Mobile-Phone-Stereo-Headphones-Universal-Wired-Headset/32521419175.html
> ...


 
 These look quite tasty but I wonder how they compare to the LZ-Z03A? What were the accessories that came in the box?


----------



## ayao

chloe said:


> Also found these Y1 on AliExpress. They are interesting to me because the ear tip is movable, on a ball pivot. I wonder if it can improve the fit or the sound changes?



That looks a lot like the Vivo XE800.


----------



## yoowan

I have LH Z03A over here since a week with about 100h of burn-in time. They're just incredible for the price and everything I've read about them has been confirmed with my own experieces. The only problem I have is that they're slightly too bright for me. I get ear fatigue after an hour or so. Twin's suggestion to use tips with a wider bore does indeed help to alleviate this problem but I still hope that more burning in will settle the treble.


----------



## Eric95M

There wasn't a "box" they came in a case.  2 additional ear tips (I don't use supplied tips, only Comply and Veritas).  No one puts power capabilities on earphones anymore (not many at least).  These are rated at 116db sensitivity. This has been the best gauge of power I have found.  I can tell you I put a LOT more power through earphones than the average person.  My kids can hear what song is playing upstairs from my earphones.  What normal people hear at 10% volume takes me 50% to get the same effect.  I use IEM's pretty much exclusively as I "feel" the music as well as hear it.  Not sure that makes much sense.  They were on sale when I bought them.  Maybe wait till they go on sale again if anyone is interested.....
 These are on the small side.  So, if it had a 10mm driver that would be the most I think they could fit in there.  They are tuned for extra bass.  But, not at the expense of the other frequencies like the XBA 90's.  More like the Wooduo 2's but can handle more power than they can.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

yoowan said:


> I have LH Z03A over here since a week with about 100h of burn-in time. They're just incredible for the price and everything I've read about them has been confirmed with my own experieces. The only problem I have is that they're slightly too bright for me. I get ear fatigue after an hour or so. Twin's suggestion to use tips with a wider bore does indeed help to alleviate this problem but I still hope that more burning in will settle the treble.


 
  
 Hot treble is a killer of IEMs in my mind, if it will settle at all it usually happens within the first 100-150 hours of burning in (in my experience).


----------



## yoowan

I hope so because they're quite special. It's incredible 30$ buys you an audiophile sonic experience nowadays. Fingers crossed another 50 hours of burn-in will settle the hot treble. I'll keep you posted about my experience.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

yoowan said:


> I hope so because they're quite special. It's incredible 30$ buys you an audiophile sonic experience nowadays. Fingers crossed another 50 hours of burn-in will settle the hot treble. I'll keep you posted about my experience.


 
  
 Defo mate, keep us posted.
  
 I'm really interested in them still, even though I have the OnePlus Icons already.
  
 The $30 price tag is just too good to pass up, I'm sure these will become a classic and a special experience so I feel like I have to get them.


----------



## Lurk650

yoowan said:


> I hope so because they're quite special. It's incredible 30$ buys you an audiophile sonic experience nowadays. Fingers crossed another 50 hours of burn-in will settle the hot treble. I'll keep you posted about my experience.



If you are in the US buy some Auvio tips. Settles it instantly


----------



## Lurk650

lifted andreas said:


> LZ-Z03A remind me of the Soundmagic E10 lol




Interesting. I listened to the E10 years ago and don't remember them sounding as good as the Z03A. I do remember sibilance in the S's for sure


----------



## veikko77

yoowan said:


> I get ear fatigue after an hour or so. Twin's suggestion to use tips with a wider bore does indeed help to alleviate this problem but I still hope that more burning in will settle the treble.


 
 I often get ear fatigue with my Pistons - wonder if new tips would fix that?


----------



## yoowan

lurk650 said:


> If you are in the US buy some Auvio tips. Settles it instantly


 

 Thanks for the suggestion. I already tip-rolled (is this a verb?) the heck out of this earphone as II have tens of tips lying around. I'm in Belgium (Antwerp) but that won't hold me back to order a few tips in the states. If they settle hot treble instantly they will be help me with other earphones too.


----------



## Lurk650

yoowan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I already tip-rolled (is this a verb?) the heck out of this earphone as II have tens of tips lying around. I'm in Belgium (Antwerp) but that won't hold me back to order a few tips in the states. If they settle hot treble instantly they will be help me with other earphones too.




You can try to order from EBay or Amazon (3rd party)


----------



## yoowan

veikko77 said:


> I often get ear fatigue with my Pistons - wonder if new tips would fix that?


 

 I did not expect hot treble with LZ Z03A as Twin (who says he is treble sensitive (my words ) said in his review they were on the right side of hot. As I can more than live with a bunch of Vsonic earphones who are known for their prominent treble, I thought that the LZ would be ok. But before jumping into conclusion I'm going to burn-in this earphone for another 50 hours. And Auvio eartips might help too apparently.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

lurk650 said:


> Interesting. I listened to the E10 years ago and don't remember them sounding as good as the Z03A. I do remember sibilance in the S's for sure




Oh no no, I just meant they look like the SM10. 

Btw are you sure about the sibilance? Because I don't remember any of that coming from the SM10, in fact to my memory they had pretty nice treble. 




yoowan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I already tip-rolled (is this a verb?) the heck out of this earphone as II have tens of tips lying around. I'm in Belgium (Antwerp) but that won't hold me back to order a few tips in the states. If they settle hot treble instantly they will be help me with other earphones too.







lurk650 said:


> You can try to order from EBay or Amazon (3rd party)




I'd be careful who you buy the Auvios from on eBay, most of them use the eBay Global Shipping programme which is a farce. I'd suggest you contact Podster here on Head-Fi and see if he can help you out. He's the Auvio gangster extraordinaire.


----------



## Chloe

leobigfield said:


> Never heard about either but the VSONIC's GR07, GR06 and AN16 also has that pivoting nozzle and it really help with the fitting!


 
  
 Ah, thanks!


----------



## EISENbricher

Count me in as potential Z03A buyer. I just need one or two opinions about sound of LZ Z03A vs any KZ that you liked the most.


----------



## anticute

eisenbricher said:


> Count me in as potential Z03A buyer. I just need one or two opinions about sound of LZ Z03A vs any KZ that you liked the most.


 

 I've got a bunch of KZ, and the Z03A (and Sendiy M2) on the way. I'll let you know as soon as it arrives


----------



## Lurk650

Lifted Andreas Yeah, I distinctly remember them having a harsh S. They were a gift I gave to my sister and they fell apart for her in just a few months.

My headphone journey I believe started with Klipsch S4, thinksound Rain, Vsonic GR02 BE, Brainwavz Delta then I discovered the Tenores which put them all to shame SQ wise and I realized there was more than a bright, v shaped sound that made my ears hurt.


----------



## Saoshyant

@EISENbricher Any KZ models you can recommend?  I'm always curious to try out a decent quality inexpensive IEM, especially considering all the love KZ seems to get.  If it helps, while I'm not a bass head, I'm certainly a fan of it, as I prefer a bassier sound for fun instead of analytical listening except for when it comes to classical, but I don't listen to that genre often.  If there's a particular model of KZ you're wanting compared to the LZ-Z03A, lemme know.


----------



## TwinACStacks

eisenbricher said:


> Count me in as potential Z03A buyer. I just need one or two opinions about sound of LZ Z03A vs any KZ that you liked the most.


 






 The Z03A are in a completely different class than any KZ product. I have most of them. This is about as direct as I can make it. Don't let the $30 price tag fool you.
  
 JMO
  








 TWIN


----------



## EISENbricher

anticute said:


> I've got a bunch of KZ, and the Z03A (and Sendiy M2) on the way. I'll let you know as soon as it arrives


 
 Thanks a lot. I'd be glad to know which KZ IEM's signature is Z03A closest to. Thanks again : ) 
  


saoshyant said:


> @EISENbricher Any KZ models you can recommend?  I'm always curious to try out a decent quality inexpensive IEM, especially considering all the love KZ seems to get.  If it helps, while I'm not a bass head, I'm certainly a fan of it, as I prefer a bassier sound for fun instead of analytical listening except for when it comes to classical, but I don't listen to that genre often.  If there's a particular model of KZ you're wanting compared to the LZ-Z03A, lemme know.


 
 Awesome.  If only one then I'd say EDR2. Many KZ IEMs suffer from treble extension, but latest crop has improved the scenario. EDR2 is nice example. While nicely extending treble it has enough bass to satisfy a mild basshead (I am one as well). And probably is one of the most fuller sounding KZ phones. If you are okay with spending a little more then ATE translucent would be a nice comparison to throw. Both together won't cost more than $16-18 shipped. 
  
 While I'm pretty sure that Z03A would be a step above all KZ's I'm particularly interested to know how much is the gap. 
  


twinacstacks said:


> The Z03A are in a completely different class than any KZ product. I have most of them. This is about as direct as I can make it. Don't let the $30 price tag fool you.
> 
> JMO
> 
> ...


 
 Yup twin, I'm already following, reading your opinions on Z03A since you got it. Being an owner of KZ IEMs your opinion is really helpful : ) 
  
 Actually that itself made me think about getting Z03A.


----------



## Saoshyant

This looks about right for the KZ ATE, right?

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00YEV8EUE/

This is the fastest shipping for EDR2 could find, possibly faster than aliexpress

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01A21BR76/


----------



## vegetaleb

Do you agree with this website? https://audiobudget.com/product.php
 He really liked the Zircon above many KZ!


----------



## EISENbricher

vegetaleb said:


> Do you agree with this website? https://audiobudget.com/product.php
> He really liked the Zircon above many KZ!


 
 I've read this site a lot, but still my personal assessment is not entirely positive. The site concept, layout, the pictures he puts there are really cool but still from a mass of opinions I come across (I lurk a lot on Head-Fi!) I see personal preferences, bias a bit too much. 
  
 A reviewer must always strive to develop an ability to judge any gear in 'absolute' terms and not just instinctive personal opinions. For example I've seen exact same words but different rating in some places. There were some instances where providing only a set of eartips as accessories was rated as one star and at other place the same was rated three stars.
  


saoshyant said:


> This looks about right for the KZ ATE, right?
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00YEV8EUE/
> 
> ...


 
 Look to me like re-branded KZ products. They are most probably the same though.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Don't get me wrong. Overall the KZ are great performers for budget IEMs. Some even approach or exceed the price of the LZ Z03A. But that is where the similarity ends. This guy Lao Zhong (LZ) is some type of an audio engineering genius. Also the build Quality is a step above as well.

 TWIN


----------



## serman005

twinacstacks said:


> Don't get me wrong. Overall the KZ are great performers for budget IEMs. Some even approach or exceed the price of the LZ Z03A. But that is where the similarity ends. This guy Lao Zhong (LZ) is some type of an audio engineering genius. Also the build Quality is a step above as well.
> 
> TWIN


 

 If someone wanted something as an all-arounder from the LZ line, what might that be? Thanks.


----------



## TwinACStacks

serman005 said:


> If someone wanted something as an all-arounder from the LZ line, what might that be? Thanks.




You pnly HAVE 2 Choices. The LZA2 is no longer available. There is now: the LZ-Z03A $30 or the new LZA3 $160

 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

Well lookie here: http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-VSD3S-Upgrade-Ver.
  
 Whats upgraded about that? Just the cable?


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> You pnly HAVE 2 Choices. The LZA2 is no loner available. There is now: the LZ-Z03A $30 or the new LZA3 $160
> 
> TWIN




You have the LZA3? Is it worth 5 times the LZ-Z03A


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> You have the LZA3? Is it worth 5 times the LZ-Z03A


 

 Podster, it is on it's way should be within a week. It still says 'passed through China Sort". There generally is no tracking between that and "arrival at USPS Sort facility" messages.
  
 IF it was 5 times better it will be the BEST IEM Available on the Market PERIOD. Look out Noble 12 Driver Custom IEM you are in BIG trouble.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I doubt it.
  
 The Law of Diminishing returns kicks in around $50 or so and extends to the Very Upper Ranges of Custom In Ears.
  
 JMHO
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Podster, it is on it's way should be within a week. It still says 'passed through China Sort". There generally is no tracking between that and "arrival at USPS Sort facility" messages.
> 
> IF it was 5 times better it will be the BEST IEM Available on the Market PERIOD. Look out Noble 12 Driver Custom IEM you are in BIG trouble....
> 
> ...




Well I respect your JMHO All does seem relative sometimes


----------



## Arsis

saoshyant said:


> This looks about right for the KZ ATE, right?
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00YEV8EUE/
> 
> ...


EDR2- under $6 and free shipping!?!? Ordered!!


----------



## EISENbricher

arsis said:


> EDR2- under $6 and free shipping!?!? Ordered!!


 
 Good call. They sound full and represent arguably best treble among KZ lineup while maintaining bass thump. Let us know the thought when you receive it.


----------



## Arsis

eisenbricher said:


> Good call. They sound full and represent arguably best treble among KZ lineup while maintaining bass thump. Let us know the thought when you receive it.


Will do!
Most recent purchase is Brainwavz S0. not the most detailed but I like the signature and fit.


----------



## carltonh

I just got the HCK UE dual dynamic with about 15 hours burn in. Very impressive if you want a warm bass, equal sub and mid bass, and still a prominent midrange, not really V shaped. The treble is also good, but I'd prefer a little higher treble volume. I'll let them burn more before much of a decision. (The Tennmak Piano I got at the same time seems to be over-all better.) However, I can already say they are the most comfortable  IEM I've ever had in my ears. Their perfect fit (for me) allows me to quickly put them in cable down, they stay and fit perfectly, but the cable looks funny sticking out to the side of my head. So I can start the music first and then guide the cable over my ear with no problem while the music is already playing. They are a definite upgrade to the KZ ZN1 Mini, but I'll let them burn more before a direct A/B comparison.
  
 Interestingly enough, the weblink says "****" in the name, but nowhere in the description are the called **** brand. So I think HCK had **** make these for them. They are certainly not the **** UE, which are single dynamics.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_4_505_506_503_504_10032_10020_502_10001_10014_10002_10017_10005_10010_10006_10011_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_3&btsid=7fe9d6e6-b510-4398-9ac0-245cb722cef7


----------



## justvinh

Hey guys im new here, i currently own the JVC Fx850 and the Fidelio S1, im currently looking at the Z03a for the noise isolation, I'm a big fan of accurate bass respond as I often listen to modern genres like electronic music, trance, soul, hip-hop. I enjoy both of my in ear and I wonder if the z03a is anywhere near my fx850 or at least the fidelio S1? Tks for reading


----------



## carltonh

Maybe this is an interesting question. Who makes the best IE800 style IEM clone for the price? Not necessarily the best at being a clone, but best sound quality with that shell type. There are so many on Aliexpress, I haven't decided on if I should start on any one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

carltonh said:


> Maybe this is an interesting question. Who makes the best IE800 style IEM clone for the price? Not necessarily the best at being a clone, but best sound quality with that shell type. There are so many on Aliexpress, I haven't decided on if I should start on any one.




Take this for what it is worth:

Sennheiser.

It's spendy though.

 TWIN


----------



## jatergb

Did someone compare **** ue to Z03A or Sendiy? I'm interested in **** even after ordering Z03a because I really want to try the housing style which seems more ergonomical to me and also detachable cable seems interesting too.
  
 I heard pretty good stuff about Sendiy in some thread that I'm unable to recollect now. Can someone add comparo for this too with other stars in this segment?


----------



## carltonh

justvinh said:


> Hey guys im new here, i currently own the JVC Fx850 and the Fidelio S1, im currently looking at the Z03a for the noise isolation, I'm a big fan of accurate bass respond as I often listen to modern genres like electronic music, trance, soul, hip-hop. I enjoy both of my in ear and I wonder if the z03a is anywhere near my fx850 or at least the fidelio S1? Tks for reading


 

 I can say that I have the Fidelio S1 and have ordered the LZ Z03A. All I can say is that I'm worried by Hisoundfi's review that it will be proportionally deficient in subbass. I'll find outh when I get them.


----------



## Niyologist

carltonh said:


> I can say that I have the Fidelio S1 and have ordered the LZ Z03A. All I can say is that I'm worried by Hisoundfi's review that it will be proportionally deficient in subbass. I'll find outh when I get them.




It has some subbass. Although not enough for bassheads.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Well I respect your JMHO All does seem relative sometimes




 Sometimes it's just about bragging rights or the ability to say " Yep, I've got the latest and greatest available. 37 drivers, and the $8000 was a little more than I wanted to spend....... But it was worth it!"

If you get my drift. *corksniff*

 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> Sometimes it's just about bragging rights or the ability to say " Yep, I've got the latest and greatest available. 37 drivers, and the $8000 was a little more than I wanted to spend....... But it was worth it!"
> 
> If you get my drift. *corksniff*
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 I sold my car and all I got were these lousy multidriver earphones!


----------



## j0p3Y

anticute said:


> I've got a bunch of KZ, and the Z03A (and Sendiy M2) on the way. I'll let you know as soon as it arrives


I mailed Easy for a fast comparison between the LZ-Z03A and the Sendiy M2, but only thing he said both sound great and would be a great addition  . I mailed him (twice already) for information on price of both earphones, but not received an answer on that yet... Must be busy packing these beauties I guess....


----------



## nolife1123

jatergb said:


> Did someone compare **** ue to Z03A or Sendiy? I'm interested in **** even after ordering Z03a because I really want to try the housing style which seems more ergonomical to me and also detachable cable seems interesting too.
> 
> I heard pretty good stuff about Sendiy in some thread that I'm unable to recollect now. Can someone add comparo for this too with other stars in this segment?



I've only got the **** UEs but I honestly wouldnt recommend them, they give me a quite long-term headache when listening to them for over an hour even at low volumes, at higher voumes the sound seems as if it's not properly balanced, boomy, with heavily lacking vocals. I've got about 70 hours on them and they progressively change for the better, but they were awful ootb, I would've definitelly gone for the z03a or sendiy instead of these if i hadnt ordered them a few days before the z03a hype started.


----------



## anticute

carltonh said:


> Maybe this is an interesting question. Who makes the best IE800 style IEM clone for the price? Not necessarily the best at being a clone, but best sound quality with that shell type. There are so many on Aliexpress, I haven't decided on if I should start on any one.


 
  I haven't heard a lot of them, but to my ears (and I think @1clearhead would agree with me on this) - the Tingo FL800 is really really really good. Broke mine trying to do a bit of modding, but I'm actually thinking about ordering another pair, unless the Sendiy M2 and/or LZ-Z03A are better with a similar signature. ..or if I decide to go big on A3 or S3, of course.
  
 But anyway, I haven't ever heard a better IEM for $16.80. Easy has them, you can get them with various cable variants, with or without mic etc. I couldn't recommend them more for that price. They play WAY above their price class.


----------



## justvinh

Gonna wait for your impression on the Z03a while enjoying my JVC FX850, i wish the FX850 is more comfy and isolate better then it would be my end game solution ahaha


----------



## ozkan

nolife1123 said:


> I've only got the **** UEs but I honestly wouldnt recommend them, they give me a quite long-term headache when listening to them for over an hour even at low volumes, at higher voumes the sound seems as if it's not properly balanced, boomy, with heavily lacking vocals. I've got about 70 hours on them and they progressively change for the better, but they were awful ootb, I would've definitelly gone for the z03a or sendiy instead of these if i hadnt ordered them a few days before the z03a hype started.




I think you got a lemon pair since my **** UE sounds very good out of the box and I sometimes prefer them to the CKR9. Calling them awful is the last word for me. Try tip rolling if you haven't yet.

On the contrary I find the vocals very detailed and upfront.


----------



## nolife1123

ozkan said:


> I think you got a lemon pair since my **** UE sounds very good out of the box and I sometimes prefer them to the CKR9. Calling them awful is the last word for me. Try tip rolling if you haven't yet.
> 
> On the contrary I find the vocals very detailed and upfront.


 
 Don't believe so, I haven't tried them with a better source, as I don't have any (don't believe my dad's Marantz full sized amp has a 3.5mm slot, only the 6.3mm), OOTB they were quite disappointing, at lower volumes they're quite awesome (after the burn-in), but as soon as I try to play them at around 8 volume or higher, they become extremely fatiguing and headache inducing with their boomy-ness.
 That, however is just my opinion over them.


----------



## yoowan

justvinh said:


> Hey guys im new here, i currently own the JVC Fx850 and the Fidelio S1, im currently looking at the Z03a for the noise isolation, I'm a big fan of accurate bass respond as I often listen to modern genres like electronic music, trance, soul, hip-hop. I enjoy both of my in ear and I wonder if the z03a is anywhere near my fx850 or at least the fidelio S1? Tks for reading


 

 I have the Fidelio S1 since quite some time. They're ok but since their release, development of in ears hasn't stopped... To me bass accuracy and response, as the other frequency ranges, are in another league with Z03A. As a treble sensitive the only way I could enjoy S1 was with comply tips which I hate. They always alter the sound signature too much. As far as sound isolation goes it is about the same. I recently bought also Joyroom 107 (just 10$) and their isolation is the best I experienced up till now. Sound is very good, perfect for when you're out and about.


----------



## jant71

As a treble sensitive you should have a set of Ostry OS tips in your arsenal in case you find you need to filter out some treble.
  
 And who is gonna try the E108?? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E108-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Aviation-aluminum/519064_32620602751.html


----------



## lolo33

jant71 said:


> As a treble sensitive you should have a set of Ostry OS tips in your arsenal in case you find you need to filter out some treble.
> 
> And who is gonna try the E108?? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E108-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Aviation-aluminum/519064_32620602751.html




Take a look here
https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=Joyroom&id=JR-E108


----------



## yoowan

jant71 said:


> As a treble sensitive you should have a set of Ostry OS tips in your arsenal in case you find you need to filter out some treble.
> 
> And who is gonna try the E108?? http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-Joyroom-E108-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Aviation-aluminum/519064_32620602751.html


 

 OK, thanks. I just ordered a bunch of Ostry tuning tips. Another headfier suggested Auvio's also but they're more difficult to obtain. I'll see first how things go with the Ostry tips. Head-fi is an incredible forum!!!


----------



## vegetaleb

Is it me or the W1 Pro are the same as Moxpad X6?
 And what do you think about the Plextone S50??


----------



## Saoshyant

Speaking of Moxpad, my X90 arrived.  I was kind of expecting it to take a little longer, having been ordered on the 29th, so not even two weeks to arrive.  Easy certainly doesn't keep you waiting!  I hope the sound isn't bad, but I don't expect much for around $25 and bluetooth.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> Is it me or the W1 Pro are the same as Moxpad X6?
> And what do you think about the Plextone S50??


 
 Similar for sure. I actually like the X6's design quite a bit more. Looks significantly more ergonomic. Also, MMCX vs. whatever the W1 connector is called.


----------



## vegetaleb

b9scrambler said:


> Similar for sure. I actually like the X6's design quite a bit more. Looks significantly more ergonomic. Also, MMCX vs. whatever the W1 connector is called.


 
  
 The Moxpad X6 are still good nowadays in terms of SQ or a ZS1,ATEs can beat them?


----------



## B9Scrambler

vegetaleb said:


> The Moxpad X6 are still good nowadays in terms of SQ or a ZS1,ATEs can beat them?


 
 Haven't tried the X6 unfortunately. I'm sure someone else can comment on this though.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> I think you got a lemon pair since my **** UE sounds very good out of the box and I sometimes prefer them to the CKR9. Calling them awful is the last word for me. Try tip rolling if you haven't yet.
> 
> On the contrary I find the vocals very detailed and upfront.




+1, although I'd still call the vocals slightly recessed on them I'm on par with everything else you say here. 

Certainly a great deal but as always nothing is for everyone.


----------



## ozkan

As with the most IEMs playing with the tips play an important role in finding the sound you prefer. It can be mid bloated, bassy, shrill or lacking treble if you cannot find the right tips. Today I paired with some JVC HAFX1X tips and the result is absolutely fantastic on **** UE. More definition in the mids and highs with more linear bass.


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> Speaking of Moxpad, my X90 arrived.  I was kind of expecting it to take a little longer, having been ordered on the 29th, so not even two weeks to arrive.  Easy certainly doesn't keep you waiting!  I hope the sound isn't bad, but I don't expect much for around $25 and bluetooth.


 
 I would love to hear your opinions on them once you¨ve had some time with them. Sort of looking for decent, cheap, bluetooth IEMs that I can use while training..


----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> As with the most IEMs playing with the tips play an important role in finding the sound you prefer. It can be mid bloated, bassy, shrill or lacking treble if you cannot find the right tips. Today I paired with some JVC HAFX1X tips and the result is absolutely fantastic on **** UE. More definition in the mids and highs with more linear bass.




Having thus damr conversation with a fellow over in the KZ thread who wants to drawer his new EDR2 because he went outside with them and discovered he has bad seal with current tips!


----------



## nolife1123

ozkan said:


> As with the most IEMs playing with the tips play an important role in finding the sound you prefer. It can be mid bloated, bassy, shrill or lacking treble if you cannot find the right tips. Today I paired with some JVC HAFX1X tips and the result is absolutely fantastic on **** UE. More definition in the mids and highs with more linear bass.


 
 Unfortunately I don't really have that many different tips in disposal, however the included black small ones seemed to have given me a decent fit, except for the driver flex on the left side when putting them in, but they're not really on the level with the nozzles, they're a milimeter out from the nozzles, which could be clouding the sound a bit, I could end up getting the KZ whirlwind small tips, but I don't really want to spent that much on tips that may or may not improve the sound as much, and I don't even know if they'll end up fitting fine .


----------



## ozkan

nolife1123 said:


> Unfortunately I don't really have that many different tips in disposal, however the included black small ones seemed to have given me a decent fit, except for the driver flex on the left side when putting them in, but they're not really on the level with the nozzles, they're a milimeter out from the nozzles, which could be clouding the sound a bit, I could end up getting the KZ whirlwind small tips, but I don't really want to spent that much on tips that may or may not improve the sound as much, and I don't even know if they'll end up fitting fine .




KZ Whirlwind tips doesn't cost a fortune lol.

3 Pairs 3 Size In Ear Bud Earphone Covers Headphones Gel Tip Case Replacement Silicone Earbuds Ear Tips For Ears Earphone MP3
http://s.aliexpress.com/A3uiaUvi
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## jatergb

nolife1123 said:


> I've only got the **** UEs but I honestly wouldnt recommend them, they give me a quite long-term headache when listening to them for over an hour even at low volumes, at higher voumes the sound seems as if it's not properly balanced, boomy, with heavily lacking vocals. I've got about 70 hours on them and they progressively change for the better, but they were awful ootb, I would've definitelly gone for the z03a or sendiy instead of these if i hadnt ordered them a few days before the z03a hype started.


 
  
 This is probably the first I read about it being so bad. Just like Ozkan and others, I could only surmise, yours is a lemon. Sorry to hear that. I still wonder if they are worth it after ordering Z03a though. Form factor is what I love so maybe something on par with Z03a in SQ but in this form factor is what I need. BT if possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


anticute said:


> I haven't heard a lot of them, but to my ears (and I think @1clearhead would agree with me on this) - the Tingo FL800 is really really really good. Broke mine trying to do a bit of modding, but I'm actually thinking about ordering another pair, unless the Sendiy M2 and/or LZ-Z03A are better with a similar signature. ..or if I decide to go big on A3 or S3, of course.
> 
> But anyway, I haven't ever heard a better IEM for $16.80. Easy has them, you can get them with various cable variants, with or without mic etc. I couldn't recommend them more for that price. They play WAY above their price class.


 
  
 Not sure about the sound sig but the SQ should be a step-up going by the sheer number of people raving about them. I wonder how you (or anyone with both pairs) would rate them against **** UE though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ozkan said:


> Try tip rolling if you haven't yet.


 
 Tip-rolling? Does that mean swapping tips?
  


yoowan said:


> OK, thanks. I just ordered a bunch of Ostry tuning tips. Another headfier suggested Auvio's also but they're more difficult to obtain. I'll see first how things go with the Ostry tips. Head-fi is an incredible forum!!!


 
 I did get Auvios from ebay and Amazon. Got both medium and large for less than 10$ shipped. If you need the links, send me a pm. My next area of research (if you can call it that) is tips. Will be waiting for any impressions with Ostry tips.
  



anticute said:


> I would love to hear your opinions on them once you¨ve had some time with them. Sort of looking for decent, cheap, bluetooth IEMs that I can use while training..


 
 I was in a similar situation recently when I started jogging again. I asked Easy from easy earphones and they readily recommended Z03a. However, I'm still convinced, a BT headset with around the ear design is a better fit for sports setting. I'm still on fence about BT audio quality though. Not that I have a BT dap ready but who is stopping me from dreaming about next upgrade while I still don't have the funds.


----------



## ozkan

jatergb said:


> This is probably the first I read about it being so bad. Just like Ozkan and others, I could only surmise, yours is a lemon. Sorry to hear that. I still wonder if they are worth it after ordering Z03a though. Form factor is what I love so maybe something on par with Z03a in SQ but in this form factor is what I need. BT if possible. :tongue_smile:
> 
> 
> Not sure about the sound sig but the SQ should be a step-up going by the sheer number of people raving about them. I wonder how you (or anyone with both pairs) would rate them against **** UE though.
> ...




I'll be getting my Z03A this week maybe in 3-4 days as they left China ten days ago and will compare them to my **** UE. 

Yeah, tip rolling means swapping tips.


----------



## jatergb

ozkan said:


> I'll be getting my Z03A this week maybe in 3-4 days as they left China ten days ago and will compare them to my **** UE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fingers crossed.


----------



## nolife1123

jatergb said:


> This is probably the first I read about it being so bad. Just like Ozkan and others, I could only surmise, yours is a lemon. Sorry to hear that. I still wonder if they are worth it after ordering Z03a though. Form factor is what I love so maybe something on par with Z03a in SQ but in this form factor is what I need. BT if possible.


 
 I believe it would be way worse if that were the case, it's likely just that I'm neither used to, nor adore the specific sound signature that they have. My lack of tip collection makes it even worse in this case. I do commend them for being the first IEMs I actually managed to fit properly (even with poor/stock tips), they're incredibly effortless to fit.
 On the vocals lacking bit, I noticed it most in bands like Dead By April and Bring Me The Horizon, they seemed quite laid back, while they're much more forward on my ATH M30x (which is my heavily prefered sound signature - neutral and balanced).
 EDIT: Thanks for the Whirlwinds link Ozkan, I'll consider ordering them soon! Have you by any chance tried them out with your **** UE? If not, could you?


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I haven't heard a lot of them, but to my ears (and I think @1clearhead would agree with me on this) - the Tingo FL800 is really really really good. Broke mine trying to do a bit of modding, but I'm actually thinking about ordering another pair, unless the Sendiy M2 and/or LZ-Z03A are better with a similar signature. ..or if I decide to go big on A3 or S3, of course.
> 
> But anyway, I haven't ever heard a better IEM for $16.80. Easy has them, you can get them with various cable variants, with or without mic etc. I couldn't recommend them more for that price. They play WAY above their price class.


 

 Totally agree!......I mentioned before that the Tingo FL800 are the clearest and cleanest IEM I've ever heard, especially when amped! They are some of the best I've ever heard for monitoring purposes only to be followed by the black tuning nozzles of the Sendiy M2's, which sounds a tad warmer.


----------



## happ

anticute said:


> I haven't heard a lot of them, but to my ears (and I think @1clearhead would agree with me on this) - the Tingo FL800 is really really really good. Broke mine trying to do a bit of modding, but I'm actually thinking about ordering another pair, unless the Sendiy M2 and/or LZ-Z03A are better with a similar signature. ..or if I decide to go big on A3 or S3, of course.


 
 Overall SQ of the Sendiy M2 compared to the Tingo FL800, Zircon, Joyroom 107; the M2 has a warmer sound.  They do not have the extended high frequency range like the FL800 or Zircon does.  So if you prefer brighter, zippy SQ, the M2s may not be for you.
 M2 sub-bass extension, soundstage, and defined instrumental separation is much better than the ones mentioned.
  
 I have not heard the LZ-Z03/03A yet.


----------



## anticute

happ said:


> Overall SQ of the Sendiy M2 compared to the Tingo FL800, Zircon, Joyroom 107; the M2 has a warmer sound.  They do not have the extended high frequency range like the FL800 or Zircon does.  So if you prefer brighter, zippy SQ, the M2s may not be for you.
> M2 sub-bass extension, soundstage, and defined instrumental separation is much better than the ones mentioned.
> 
> I have not heard the LZ-Z03/03A yet.


 
 Now I haven't listened to the FL800 for a while since they broke, but IIRC, the soundstage was pretty large. Is the M2 even bigger?


----------



## ozkan

nolife1123 said:


> I believe it would be way worse if that were the case, it's likely just that I'm neither used to, nor adore the specific sound signature that they have. My lack of tip collection makes it even worse in this case. I do commend them for being the first IEMs I actually managed to fit properly (even with poor/stock tips), they're incredibly effortless to fit.
> On the vocals lacking bit, I noticed it most in bands like Dead By April and Bring Me The Horizon, they seemed quite laid back, while they're much more forward on my ATH M30x (which is my heavily prefered sound signature - neutral and balanced).
> EDIT: Thanks for the Whirlwinds link Ozkan, I'll consider ordering them soon! Have you by any chance tried them out with your **** UE? If not, could you?






Much better than the stock tips!


----------



## nolife1123

ozkan said:


> Much better than the stock tips!


 
 I placed an order for two sets a couple of minutes ago (got them from Theresa over at HCkexin), have you experienced any driver flex with yours? They'll hopefully be here within a month !


----------



## ozkan

nolife1123 said:


> I placed an order for two sets a couple of minutes ago (got them from Theresa over at HCkexin), have you experienced any driver flex with yours? They'll hopefully be here within a month !


 
  
 Hope you'll like them as much as me. Nope, I haven't experienced any driver flex with KZ whirlwind tips.
  
 Please share your impressions on the tips when you get them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> Hope you'll like them as much as me. Nope, I haven't experienced any driver flex with KZ whirlwind tips.
> 
> Please share your impressions on the tips when you get them.





You guys do know that if you get these same earphones from Easy and message him first and tell him you are from head-fi that you can ask him about a discount and get them cheaper, don't you? It's something I worked out with Easy for head-fi members.

 TWIN


----------



## nolife1123

Will do, on KZ ATE, Xiaomi Piston 3 and **** UE's !


----------



## justvinh

>


 
  


yoowan said:


> I have the Fidelio S1 since quite some time. They're ok but since their release, development of in ears hasn't stopped... To me bass accuracy and response, as the other frequency ranges, are in another league with Z03A. As a treble sensitive the only way I could enjoy S1 was with comply tips which I hate. They always alter the sound signature too much. As far as sound isolation goes it is about the same. I recently bought also Joyroom 107 (just 10$) and their isolation is the best I experienced up till now. Sound is very good, perfect for when you're out and about.


 
 Do you own both the S1 and the Z03A ? so the sound quality of both these headphones are about the same ? I thought the Z03A would isolate better due to the S1 being semi-open, do you notice any microphonic on the Z03A tho? Would you say the Joyroom 107 being anywhere near the performance of the S1, I would really love the isolation and willing sacrifice some SQ considering its price...


----------



## jant71

justvinh said:


> Do you own both the S1 and the Z03A ? so the sound quality of both these headphones are about the same ? I thought the Z03A would isolate better due to the S1 being semi-open, do you notice any microphonic on the Z03A tho? Would you say the Joyroom 107 being anywhere near the performance of the S1, I would really love the isolation and willing sacrifice some SQ considering its price...


 

 Um, I read "bass accuracy and response, as the other frequency ranges, are in another league with Z03A" so, yeah, about the same


----------



## justvinh

jant71 said:


> Um, I read "bass accuracy and response, as the other frequency ranges, are in another league with Z03A" so, yeah, about the same


 
 not sure if he is trying to tell the bass response of the S1 is in a different league *compare *to the Z03A or *with* the Z03A haha (if it is "with" then idk which IEMs is he comparing it to)


----------



## vegetaleb

twinacstacks said:


> You guys do know that if you get these same earphones from Easy and message him first and tell him you are from head-fi that you can ask him about a discount and get them cheaper, don't you? It's something I worked out with Easy for head-fi members.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 Thanks Santa Claus


----------



## jant71

I gleamed in another league "with" the Z03A, making the LZ the winner 
  
 Though it may well be better(another league is probably debatable), hard to know for sure off one impression with someone who may not have gotten along that well with the S1. I would think the new, improved A2 would be a really safe bet if you want wait and spend a bit more.  


justvinh said:


> not sure if he is trying to tell the bass response of the S1 is in a different league *compare *to the Z03A or *with* the Z03A haha (if it is "with" then idk which IEMs is he comparing it to)


----------



## justvinh

jant71 said:


> I gleamed in another league "with" the Z03A, making the LZ the winner
> 
> Though it may well be better(another league is probably debatable), hard to know for sure off one impression with someone who may not have gotten along that well with the S1. I would think the new, improved A2 would be a really safe bet if you want wait and spend a bit more.


 
 ah fair enough, so do you own the Z03A and would u recommend it for electronic music and alternative rock?


----------



## vegetaleb

Can someone try the Track 1 from Astrix new Album He.Art on your beloved iem and tell me on which one it gave the best result?


----------



## Paulpark222

http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15473
  
 LZ-A3 review uploaded! Enjoy


----------



## pashhtk27

paulpark222 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15473
> 
> LZ-A3 review uploaded! Enjoy




Looking forward to know more about the differences between z02a and z03a.


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Now I haven't listened to the FL800 for a while since they broke, but IIRC, the soundstage was pretty large. Is the M2 even bigger?


 
  
 For me, the soundstage from the M2's is sweet and BIG, when compared to most of my earphones, including the FL800. Instrument separation is EXCELLENT!
  


twinacstacks said:


> You guys do know that if you get these same earphones from Easy and message him first and tell him you are from head-fi that you can ask him about a discount and get them cheaper, don't you? It's something I worked out with Easy for head-fi members.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 +1  A heroes CHEER! .....Thanks for the heads-up for everyone here!


----------



## justPasca

anyone tried HCK UE/UEs or Tennmak Piano? someone said Piano better than Z03A, is that true or just different sound signature?


----------



## Paulpark222

justpasca said:


> anyone tried HCK UE/UEs or Tennmak Piano? someone said Piano better than Z03A, is that true or just different sound signature?


 
 Piano and Z03A are in the same league, but UEs are not good enough to be compared with the other two.


----------



## justPasca

well, that was super fast. i wonder how you would rate them against KZ?


----------



## vapman

I didn't know about that deal with Easy! I wonder if they'll adjust the price...


----------



## carltonh

justpasca said:


> anyone tried HCK UE/UEs or Tennmak Piano? someone said Piano better than Z03A, is that true or just different sound signature?



I got both at the same time. The Piano is significantly better. But the HCK UE is very good and similar to the ROck Zircon, but with more mids and less treble. But using the HCK UE with the Piano cable increased the treble volume and clarity.


----------



## sikahr

Tennmak Dulcimer on Gearbest,
10$, Coupon Eteinear

Poslano sa mog MediaPad T1 8.0 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## j0p3Y

carltonh said:


> I got both at the same time. The Piano is significantly better. But the HCK UE is very good and similar to the ROck Zircon, but with more mids and less treble. But using the HCK UE with the Piano cable increased the treble volume and clarity.


damn, just when I ordered the LZ-Z03A after a few days of consideration....


----------



## vegetaleb

vapman said:


> I didn't know about that deal with Easy! I wonder if they'll adjust the price...


 
  
 I asked him for curiosity about the ATE-S and he said it wasn't expensive enough to do a discount, so I guess he can do on a 30$ LZ one, though how much he can discount, 1$ or 10$....?


----------



## justvinh

vegetaleb said:


> I asked him for curiosity about the ATE-S and he said it wasn't expensive enough to do a discount, so I guess he can do on a 30$ LZ one, though how much he can discount, 1$ or 10$....?


 
 he gave me a discount for $26


----------



## JacKallen

justvinh said:


> he gave me a discount for $26


 
 26 was also what I gave for the z03a


----------



## jant71

Hmm, I didn't think to even bother Easy with my Dark Horse buds since they were only $40 and I got $3 in coupons but when the new DQSM comes I hope for a nice bit off on those


----------



## yoowan

justvinh said:


> Do you own both the S1 and the Z03A ? so the sound quality of both these headphones are about the same ? I thought the Z03A would isolate better due to the S1 being semi-open, do you notice any microphonic on the Z03A tho? Would you say the Joyroom 107 being anywhere near the performance of the S1, I would really love the isolation and willing sacrifice some SQ considering its price...


 

 Yes, I own both. To me Z03A is an improvement to S1 on all levels ('in another league' is maybe a bit exaggerated, sorry, got caught by the hype train ). The only thing I'm struggling with at the moment (as is the case with S1) is fatigue after an hour of listening because of the etched high mid and treble. Nevertheless I can hear they are capable of great things. I've ordered some Ostry tuning tips to tame this. I hope this will help.
  
 I cannot say Z03A isolates better than S1, they're about the same. When wearing the cable down there is of course some reasonable microphonics but I can live with that. if you're using your earphones for on-the-go purposes, Joyroom is a very fine choice for just a few dollars. Very good isolation, SQ is more than ok with a (non intruding) mid-bass bump which is ideal for outside use. Cable microphonics is quite bad but that can be alleviated to a certain extent with a cable clip.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Easy now has the ORIGINAL Musicmaker TK12
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK12-Dynamically-And-2-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Music-Marker-In/519064_32625134903.html
  
  If you are interested PM me about how to get a better $$$$.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

davelt said:


> The **** UE is FANTASTIC! More on that to come.


 
  
 What is that cable on your **** UE, silver plated or silver?


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> Easy now has the ORIGINAL Musicmaker TK12
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK12-Dynamically-And-2-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Music-Marker-In/519064_32625134903.html
> 
> ...


 
 Just curious - have you struck some kind of deal with Easy? It's great with discounts, but I just get naturally cautious when someone promotes one particular seller like that. And I'm sure Easy would be able to just give a general head-fi discount, so why the secrecy with PM etc, why not just write out once and for all how you can get it, apart from writing to Easy on AE?
  
 And for the record - I'm not criticizing, I'm just asking.


----------



## jatergb

ozkan said:


> Hope you'll like them as much as me. Nope, I haven't experienced any driver flex with KZ whirlwind tips.
> 
> Please share your impressions on the tips when you get them.


 
  
 Could you please explain what is driver flex?
  


anticute said:


> Just curious - have you struck some kind of deal with Easy? It's great with discounts, but I just get naturally cautious when someone promotes one particular seller like that. And I'm sure Easy would be able to just give a general head-fi discount, so why the secrecy with PM etc, why not just write out once and for all how you can get it, apart from writing to Easy on AE?
> 
> And for the record - I'm not criticizing, I'm just asking.


 
  
 When I got discount recently, I was asked not to reveal the amount. Over and above originally offered discount for a DAP, after adding a pair of earphones to the cart, Easy discounted the price little bit more due to my budget constraints and all. So, I guess, it depends on number of items you purchase etc., But yea, even I'm curious as to why the PM deal. At the same time,  any discount is good and even if I don't know why the PM route, I still appreciate TWIN for his efforts!


----------



## ozkan

jatergb said:


> Could you please explain what is driver flex?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/643679/which-iems-suffer-from-driver-flex


----------



## TwinACStacks

jatergb said:


> Could you please explain what is driver flex?
> 
> 
> When I got discount recently, I was asked not to reveal the amount. Over and above originally offered discount for a DAP, after adding a pair of earphones to the cart, Easy discounted the price little bit more due to my budget constraints and all. So, I guess, it depends on number of items you purchase etc., But yea, even I'm curious as to why the PM deal. At the same time,  any discount is good and even if I don't know why the PM route, I still appreciate TWIN for his efforts!


 

 The only reason to PM me is like a lot of members you don't know how to or aren't familiar with Aliexpress to message him and to USE my name KEITH when you message him so he knows you actually ARE a head-fi member.
  
 Trust me Easy WANTS our business, and we save $$$$. Everyone is happy. I simply Buy my stuff from Easy because He has been incredibly HONEST with me concerning purchases that he COULD have made much more money on, and has never steered me wrong yet. We have developed a friendship both online and Skype because of this. I have NO AFFILIATION with Easy Earphones other than friendship. He also keeps me updated on newest items.
  
 BTW: I purchase EVERY earphone I review.
  
 anticute you can buy from whom you want. I just am posting info. given to me.
  
 I now personally prefer to use him WHEN he has the item available on Aliexpress.
  
 JMHO
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> The only reason to PM me is like a lot of members you don't know how to or aren't familiar with Aliexpress to message him and to USE my name KEITH when you message him so he knows you actually ARE a head-fi member.
> 
> Trust me Easy WANTS our business, and we save $$$$. Everyone is happy. I simply Buy my stuff from Easy because He has been incredibly HONEST with me concerning purchases that he COULD have made much more money on, and has never steered me wrong yet. We have developed a friendship both online and Skype because of this. I have NO AFFILIATION with Easy Earphones other than friendship. He also keeps me updated on newest items.
> 
> ...


 
 Question asked, answer given, fair enough as far as I'm concerned. 
  
 As a side note, I've never had anything but positive things to say about my dealings with Easy, just wanted to clear things up


----------



## jatergb

twinacstacks said:


> The only reason to PM me is like a lot of members you don't know how to or aren't familiar with Aliexpress to message him and to USE my name KEITH when you message him so he knows you actually ARE a head-fi member.
> 
> Trust me Easy WANTS our business, and we save $$$$. Everyone is happy. I simply Buy my stuff from Easy because He has been incredibly HONEST with me concerning purchases that he COULD have made much more money on, and has never steered me wrong yet. We have developed a friendship both online and Skype because of this. I have NO AFFILIATION with Easy Earphones other than friendship. He also keeps me updated on newest items.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Ozkan!
  
 I just said that I'm a member here and that TWIN told all of us that we could contact you directly. That resulted in straight 15-20% discount.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey That's cool. Hu is a great guy (that his his real name). Once he gets to know you and has sold you a few things he will even be more generous. But remember: He IS a businessman and knows EXACTLY what his competitors are doing.
  
 I've taken the approach of contacting him directly with whatever I'm interested in. I am the one who got him to carry the Musicmaker IEMs in his store in the first place.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> The only reason to PM me is like a lot of members you don't know how to or aren't familiar with Aliexpress to message him and to USE my name KEITH when you message him so he knows you actually ARE a head-fi member.
> 
> Trust me Easy WANTS our business, and we save $$$$. Everyone is happy. I simply Buy my stuff from Easy because He has been incredibly HONEST with me concerning purchases that he COULD have made much more money on, and has never steered me wrong yet. We have developed a friendship both online and Skype because of this. I have NO AFFILIATION with Easy Earphones other than friendship. He also keeps me updated on newest items.
> 
> ...




I've just been messaging Easy and mentioned that I am a member here. He gave me what I think is a good deal on the TK 12. BTW TWIN, Easy says this is a new and IMPROVED version of the original TK 12.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> I've just been messaging Easy and mentioned that I am a member here. He gave me what I think is a good deal on the TK 12. BTW TWIN, Easy says this is a new and IMPROVED version of the original TK 12.


 





 It could be pickr, I don't know what it even looks like. He just sent me a Link for the ORIGINAL which he has in stock. I just posted it on 4 threads because a lot of guys have asked about it. I don't even have an Idea of what he will actually sell it for. Don't disclose it. That is between you and him. I only post prices when he has a SET amount like the Shockwave III which is the lowest on the internet, I believe. If It isn't just message him and ask for better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the worst he can do is say no.
  
 JMO
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> It could be pickr, I don't know what it even looks like. He just sent me a Link for the ORIGINAL which he has in stock. I just posted it on 4 threads because a lot of guys have asked about it. I don't even have an Idea of what he will actually sell it for. Don't disclose it. That is between you and him. I only post prices when he has a SET amount like the Shockwave III which is the lowest on the internet, I believe. If It isn't just message him and ask for better. the worst he can do is say no.
> 
> JMO
> 
> TWIN




Yeah, I wasn't going to post the discount. He has asked me to keep discounts confidential in the past. He said that "the design is totally different, and sound has some improved". I have no idea what all that entails. There were two color options which I think is new. I opted for the darker color.


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> Question asked, answer given, fair enough as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> As a side note, I've never had anything but positive things to say about my dealings with Easy, just wanted to clear things up


 





 You do have to be careful. There have been more than a couple of Schills around here. I caught one about a month ago. They kept making mistakes saying "WE have this in stock" or the like. I found out through Easy that it was indeed someone from HCkexin. Trust me these sellers know EXACTLY what each other are doing. They monitor Head-fi all the time simply because of it's Reputation and Size.
  
 I think that Hu (Easy) has that Old Asian sense of Honor. He has been nothing but Honest and upfront with me. It's why we became "Pen Pals" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm also upfront about it. Do I favor Easy? ABSOLUTELY. He is my friend.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Yeah, I wasn't going to post the discount. He has asked me to keep discounts confidential in the past. He said that "the design is totally different, and sound has some improved". I have no idea what all that entails. There were two color options which I think is new. I opted for the darker color.


 





 Should be interesting. HCkexin where I purhcased mine from Teresa as Easy didn't offer any Musicmaker IEMs at the time, had Red and Black. seems to me most that have them chose the red for some reason.
  
 I think you are going to be blown away. probably in about 15 days. Seems to me China Post is running slow though. My LZA3 cleared their Sort on the 6th and I have no tracking info after that. It's usually 4-6 days and they show up in the US. For me usually Chicago sort.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

Easy has been great with me as well, i ordered 2 iems and actually took quite a bit of time and talking too. I also got a sweet deal on the xduoo from jeff, this other store owner. He gave me a xduoo x3 with a leathrr case for 100usd !


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Should be interesting. HCkexin where I purhcased mine from Teresa as Easy didn't offer any Musicmaker IEMs at the time, had Red and Black. seems to me most that have them chose the red for some reason.
> 
> I think you are going to be blown away. probably in about 15 days. Seems to me China Post is running slow though. My LZA3 cleared their Sort on the 6th and I have no tracking info after that. It's usually 4-6 days and they show up in the US. For me usually Chicago sort.
> 
> TWIN




If it tops the Delta AND Icons I see no reason why this should not be my END GAME IEM (at least until the Phantom series comes out .)


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

slowpickr said:


> Yeah, I wasn't going to post the discount. He has asked me to keep discounts confidential in the past. He said that "the design is totally different, and sound has some improved". I have no idea what all that entails. There were two color options which I think is new. I opted for the darker color.


 
  
 Could you put a link up please? Are we talking about the TK12 from Easy? You mean black as "darker color"?
 Thanks,


----------



## slowpickr

oopswrongplanet said:


> Could you put a link up please? Are we talking about the TK12 from Easy? You mean black as "darker color"?
> Thanks,




Can't post links right now. But yes, it was the black (or near black) colored TK12 from Easy Earphones on Aliexpress.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Here ya go, I posted it a couple pages back.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK12-Dynamically-And-2-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Music-Marker-In/519064_32625134903.html
  
 Contact Easy FIRST through this link, message him and ID yourself as a Head-fier, You can drop my name KEITH or Twin just to let him know you are from here, and ask about what item you want and what he can sell it to you for. The PRICE is between You and him don't post it. It might Pis* me off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's all there is to it. He will message you back with info. It may be a While as it's about Quarter to One in the Morning in China. So later tonight probably around 10ish or later you could expect a reply.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

here's something NEW. I wonder if the Specs are correct? I've got a question messaged to Easy already. If they are These are _Hella_Phones especially for over-ears.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html
  
 Dual 10mm Dynamics?
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, I'm finally getting a chance to listen to the Moxpad X90, a rather low cost $25 BT IEM, or at least what I imagine would be a rather low cost for a bluetooth IEM. It was purchased through Easy and arrived in under two weeks.  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-NEW-Original-Moxpad-X90-V4-1-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-Earphone-Sport-Running-Headphone-Studio-Music/32611853186.html
  
 Using original tips, comfort is fairly high as I can feel the tips in my ears somewhat, but not because of any discomfort.  The shells basically disappear in a touch sense, and only get noticed again if I wiggle my ears.  The cable is fairly short, but not so short that I feel there will be any issue caused by it, just a complete lack of ability to see the mic/controls, so the buttons might require a little memory to use properly.  The cable itself is thin and shiny, and has no issues looping over ears for that type of fit.  I don't expect this would work very well for those that prefer cable down.
  
 As a disclaimer, any sonic impressions are purely initial impressions without having had a chance to attempt any sort of burn in.  Also, having done zero reviews and not particularly considering myself a talented analytical listener like many here, please take anything I as just a fan of IEMs in general trying to put my thoughts out there.  For the source, all listening is done via Samsung S6 and Tidal Hifi, and I feel it's important to mention it's done while sitting.  I haven't gone and tested these out with activity yet.
  
 Sonically, the bass isn't bad.  It's not overkill like the Sony XB series or the inexpensive bass-centric JVC IEMs.  It also feels a little less than the Z03A.  I tend to prefer a bassier sound, so for me it feels a little on the lighter side, but I imagine for many listeners, the bass would be a good amount, and for some it'll be a little more than they prefer.  I suspect for me the bass might be a little light for EDM, but with tip swapping and other factors, that opinion very well might change.
  
 Vocals feel a little recessed, but not overly so.  I'd prefer the vocals to feel a little more forward, but it doesn't feel lost in the instruments or bass, just a little further away.
  
 The plucking of the guitar strings has a nice sound, although it is not particularly detailed.  BUT, this is also coming from being used to hearing these songs with more expensive equipment, so I know something's missing and also not as prominent.
  
 Once I get a chance to give these a listen in an active environment, I'll report back to see if these suffer from drop out like 3 my BT headphones do.  SItting though, there isn't a hint of drop out which is nice.
  
 Cost wise, do I like what I got for $25?  YEP!  Adding BT to anything tends to drive up the price a bit, which is perfectly understandable.  So for an entry level BT IEM, I feel it does it's job well so far and has an enjoyable sound to it.  Can you get a better sound for the price?  Sure you can, but that's also an unfair assessment.


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> here's something NEW. I wonder if the Specs are correct? I've got a question messaged to Easy already. If they are These are _Hella_Phones especially for over-ears.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html
> 
> ...


 




 Shape of the earphone and the first image seems to show different size drivers. Probably a 10mm and a 7mm.
 The red if true to my monitor is quite handsome and goes nice with the case. Blue is sweet too, hope it comes with a blue case. Back to the two pin is a good choice so no MMCX issues.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes jant from a pic on his store it looked like they might be the same size, but from your explded pic they do look to be different sizes. I agree they are quite handsome almost like a Christmas ornament. Impessive specs. I just wonder if they are accurate.

 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

I just ordered a UE2, that is a dual dynamic too  but with 7mm drivers. Easy did NOT tell me about these. *******it.


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> Yes jant from a pic on his store it looked like they might be the same size, but from your explded pic they do look to be different sizes. I agree they are quite handsome almost like a Christmas ornament. Impessive specs. I just wonder if they are accurate.
> 
> TWIN




Don't wonder. Just buy and review for us Twin.


----------



## TwinACStacks

riisalat said:


> I just ordered a UE2, that is a dual dynamic too  but with 7mm drivers. Easy did NOT tell me about these. *******it.




They just hit his store this morning. He had left me a Message at 9 this morning about them but I missed it until just a bit ago.

 TWIN


----------



## jatergb

riisalat said:


> Easy has been great with me as well, i ordered 2 iems and actually took quite a bit of time and talking too. I also got a sweet deal on the xduoo from jeff, this other store owner. He gave me a xduoo x3 with a leathrr case for 100usd !


 
  
 What is the name of the store plz?


----------



## Riisalat

i got it from this store, http://www.aliexpress.com/store/540062
 His name is jeff chen. talk to him he'll probably do it for you !


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> Don't wonder. Just buy and review for us Twin.




It's possible. I'm not overly fond of over- ears though. It depends on what kind of price Easy will give me, and what exactly he has to say about their sound. I already asked him. I'm sure I will hear something when he wakes up. He's 13 hours ahead of Eastern time.

 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

twinacstacks said:


> It's possible. I'm not overlt fond of over- ears though. It depends on what kind of price Easy will give me, and what exactly he has to say about their sound. I already asked him. I'm sure I will hear something when he wakes up. He's 13 hours ahead of Eastern time.
> 
> TWIN


 


 I JUST ORDERED THE UE2 *******IT. 
 why don't you pass on the good price ^.^ I can leave a review !

 i need to ask you something though, i'll PM ?


----------



## vapman

Didn't end up getting anything taken off my $60 order which i placed & had shipped tomorrow but he said he'll apply a discount to any of my future orders 
  
 I got a lot of Comply casue they were cheap as well as some of those Tingo "warm" tips. I'm excited to see if they'll be any good.
  
 I placed my order in that small window where evreything was 15-20% off so no complaints. I bought a lot of little fun things and accessories because I never buy a lot when I buy stuff from China, and then I wait forever for it to get here, and when it does I hate being cheap and regretting not spending like $6 more to get a lot more cool things!


----------



## vegetaleb

saoshyant said:


> Well, I'm finally getting a chance to listen to the Moxpad X90, a rather low cost $25 BT IEM, or at least what I imagine would be a rather low cost for a bluetooth IEM. It was purchased through Easy and arrived in under two weeks.  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-NEW-Original-Moxpad-X90-V4-1-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-Earphone-Sport-Running-Headphone-Studio-Music/32611853186.html
> 
> Using original tips, comfort is fairly high as I can feel the tips in my ears somewhat, but not because of any discomfort.  The shells basically disappear in a touch sense, and only get noticed again if I wiggle my ears.  The cable is fairly short, but not so short that I feel there will be any issue caused by it, just a complete lack of ability to see the mic/controls, so the buttons might require a little memory to use properly.  The cable itself is thin and shiny, and has no issues looping over ears for that type of fit.  I don't expect this would work very well for those that prefer cable down.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do they have APTX? It's crucial to get SQ on BT.
 I think the best BT on Aliexpress are the QCY11, I would get them for summer later


----------



## jant71

I think I would get the Trinity BT adapter for use with MMCX phones. Then you'll have BT LZ-A3, BT MEE P1, BT Sony A2, etc. etc. That would be the best BT


----------



## Khalid762

What are the best earphones I can get for 50 USD? I listen to a variety of music genres but prefer a little extra bass.


----------



## EISENbricher

khalid762 said:


> What are the best earphones I can get for 50 USD? I listen to a variety of music genres but prefer a little extra bass.


 
 Current FOTM is LZ Z03A. Even I'll probably order these in coming days. Seeing hugely positive reviews. 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.3.op8T0e


----------



## ozkan

khalid762 said:


> What are the best earphones I can get for 50 USD? I listen to a variety of music genres but prefer a little extra bass.




**** UE and according to the reviews so far LZ Z03A which I'll be getting this week. 

Upcoming reviews:

- Zen 2.0 
- **** UE 
- LZ Z03A 
- Bocur Audio 75 ohm adapter cable


----------



## Niyologist

The LZ Z03A is starting to sound quite good. It's now to the point that I'm not using the NX2 USB DAC anymore.


----------



## brokentofu

Has anyone received the Easy UE2? or is it too new? I really dig the looks of them


----------



## cclocke

Hi all, I've been following this thread recently and am very impressed by the passion and knowledge of you guys.  I'd like to get a good set of earphones, I've never purchased any IEMs/earbuds better than the set that comes with my phones or something cheap at TJMax or Marshalls.  I listen to a lot of classic rock, and a lot of Beatles, but really listed to all genres, except rap.  I don't need huge bass, so I guess I would prefer a more balanced sound?
  
 I did just purchase a pair of those VE Monks on Aliexpress due to the excitement here, which won't be here for a few weeks, but I'd like to buy another pair, as long as they are an upgrade compared to the Monks.  My budget is around $50, possibly slightly higher, but I am not ready to make a big purchase on earbuds quite yet.  I'm really just looking for a starter audiophile set which could lead to something more in the future.  I've been considering the LZ Z03a, SoundMagic E50, and the MusicMaker Tomahawk just based on reading these forums, but I am definitely open to other suggestions.  Based on my style and budget, what would you guys recommend?  Thanks!


----------



## EISENbricher

cclocke said:


> Hi all, I've been following this thread recently and am very impressed by the passion and knowledge of you guys.  I'd like to get a good set of IEMs, I've never purchased any earbuds better than the set that comes with my phones or something cheap at TJMax or Marshalls.  I listen to a lot of classic rock, and a lot of Beatles, but really listed to all genres, except rap.  I don't need huge bass, so I guess I would prefer a more balanced sound?
> 
> I did just purchase a pair of those VE Monks on Aliexpress due to the excitement here, which won't be here for a few weeks, but I'd like to buy another pair, as long as they are an upgrade compared to the Monks.  My budget is around $50, possibly slightly higher, but I am not ready to make a big purchase on earbuds quite yet.  I'm really just looking for a starter audiophile set which could lead to something more in the future.  I've been considering the LZ Z03a, SoundMagic E50, and the MusicMaker Tomahawk just based on reading these forums, but I am definitely open to other suggestions.  Based on my style and budget, what would you guys recommend?  Thanks!



You may also want to shoot a pm to @danneq. He's quite earbud fan.
http://www.head-fi.org/u/148426/danneq


----------



## Lurk650

cclocke said:


> Hi all, I've been following this thread recently and am very impressed by the passion and knowledge of you guys.  I'd like to get a good set of IEMs, I've never purchased any earbuds better than the set that comes with my phones or something cheap at TJMax or Marshalls.  I listen to a lot of classic rock, and a lot of Beatles, but really listed to all genres, except rap.  I don't need huge bass, so I guess I would prefer a more balanced sound?
> 
> I did just purchase a pair of those VE Monks on Aliexpress due to the excitement here, which won't be here for a few weeks, but I'd like to buy another pair, as long as they are an upgrade compared to the Monks.  My budget is around $50, possibly slightly higher, but I am not ready to make a big purchase on earbuds quite yet.  I'm really just looking for a starter audiophile set which could lead to something more in the future.  I've been considering the LZ Z03a, SoundMagic E50, and the MusicMaker Tomahawk just based on reading these forums, but I am definitely open to other suggestions.  Based on my style and budget, what would you guys recommend?  Thanks!


 
 IEMs?
  
 LZ-Z03A like you stated
  
 Bette 10mm (Metal is only one I can comment on, not Wood version)
  
 Zero Audio Tenore is a very nice choice too. These have a one of kind Tonality IMO


----------



## cclocke

Awesome, thanks for the response, yes I am open to either IEMs or earbuds.  Sorry for the confusion, I've edited my post.


----------



## 1clearhead

khalid762 said:


> What are the best earphones I can get for 50 USD? I listen to a variety of music genres but prefer a little extra bass.


 
  
 You can try getting the *SENDIY M2*. I can't stop short from suggesting these, since they do everything right from the start. A full package deal, which includes extra silicone and comply tips, zipper hard case for storage, two (2) tuned nozzles (silver for bold and rich, black for balanced and detailed), and finally, a 12 track music CD for free! Once you have given them more than 50 hours of play time the tuned nozzles does a great job providing the sound signature stated above. Realistically, the sound plays way larger than its' price point. So, I consider these an excellent deal!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.30010308.0.772.lftApX


----------



## B9Scrambler

cclocke I can't recommend enough the JVC HA-FXH30. Goes head-to-head with the Dunu Titan 1. Great earphone and easily worth the low entry price.


----------



## TwinACStacks

LZ-Z03A or Oneplus ICON

 TWIN


----------



## cclocke

twinacstacks said:


> LZ-Z03A or Oneplus ICON
> 
> TWIN


 
 Thanks TWIN, I've heard a lot about the LZ, but nothing about the Oneplus ICONs on here.  I took a look on the Oneplus site, and I think they are more aesthetically pleasing than the LZ Z03a, and are probably more durable, so if the sound is comparable that might be a good option for me.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The oneplus will have a fuller, darker sound. The LZ are brighter and more Detailed. Honestly you can't go wrong with either.

TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

brokentofu said:


> Has anyone received the Easy UE2? or is it too new? I really dig the looks of them


ordered a pair and its on the way !


----------



## EISENbricher

My LZ Z03A are on the way. 
 This month's budget is grinning at me : (


----------



## CoiL

eisenbricher said:


> My LZ Z03A are on the way.
> This month's budget is grinning at me : (


 
 If You receive them, please share feedback against best KZ IEM`s like EDR2, HDS1, ZN1mini, ATE.
 Would like to know which of those KZ`s is with most similar sound signature and SQ. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EISENbricher

coil said:


> If You receive them, please share feedback against best KZ IEM`s like EDR2, HDS1, ZN1mini, ATE.
> Would like to know which of those KZ`s is with most similar sound signature and SQ. Thanks in advance!


 
 Sure sure.


----------



## Tob8i

I listened to Tennmak Piano again over the weekend. They are definitely not defective, but I am still sticking to my opinion that they are not really worth considering.
  
 First I thought that maybe I am just too spoiled, because my daily drivers are the StageDiver 2 and Pai Audio MR3. So I am trained to really neutral sounding and top IEM. Nevertheless, I enjoy listening through the KZ ATE or other cheap models sometimes. So the Piano had a chance to impress me in its price range.
  
 What I heard was quite the opposite. First there is a lot of bass, deep bass and upper bass. Then there is a hole in the mid range except a little peak somewhere in the vocal frequency range. The heights are also more in the background. This makes every song fat due to the quite heavy bass and the sounding is on the warmer side. Especially female voices are a bit more in the foreground with that peak, but the peak seems to be too narrow and therefore voices sound flat and not natural. It doesn't sound really bad or metallic, but it is just not as harmonic as other cheap models can be. The resolution is OK for the price range. When you listen to tracks with fast impulses like Metal or faster electronic music you can hear that the Piano doen''t have the needed precision and the sound gets muddy. Other IEM in that price range can do this better. Overall this is not really more than the performance you get from normal 30$ IEM from larger brands in the electronic stores. I would prefer other cheap IEM like the KZ ATE or MH1C over the Tennmak Piano, because they offer a more harmonic and homogenous sound.
  
 I like the included accessoires. This is something you usually don't get for 26$.


----------



## justPasca

tob8i said:


> I listened to Tennmak Piano again over the weekend. They are definitely not defective, but I am still sticking to my opinion that they are not really worth considering.
> 
> First I thought that maybe I am just too spoiled, because my daily drivers are the StageDiver 2 and Pai Audio MR3. So I am trained to really neutral sounding and top IEM. Nevertheless, I enjoy listening through the KZ ATE or other cheap models sometimes. So the Piano had a chance to impress me in its price range.
> 
> ...


 

 interesting... i have kz s3 and want to buy z03a or sendiy m2, do you have any experience with them or any iem that you can recommend under $50?


----------



## Tob8i

No, I don't have those two. And after someone said the Z03A was in the same league as the Piano I maybe skip on those. I also like over ear design and MMCX connectors more than all those bullet shaped models.
  
 In this price range you often find reccomendations for IEM like One Plus Icons or Bette 10mm.


----------



## anticute

Update: my z03a has arrived in my country, but the national postal service is pretty s****y, so it might still take awhile. Can't find anything on the tracking number of the Sendiy M2, but that doesn't necessarily mean much, see previous sentence..


----------



## gvekiaris

I ordered KZ EDR2 for my mobile MEIZU Android smartphone. 
  
 But I would like to order and try another one for the same use (call conversations,  clear and loud sound for my ears and microphone quality for the other part of the telephone communication) 
  
 what do you think? 
  
 Budget around 8 - 10 USD 
  
 thanks for your help


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay, I heard Back from Easy on his new UEs Customs. He likes them better than the Senfers, Hisound? and others including some of His own similar models, some of which are more expensive. I really seriously looked at them then and found out the cables are 2 pin instead of MMCX, AND, (importantly), they have crossover networks for the drivers. They look to be 2 different sizes 10mm for the Large one and they don't specify the size of the Smaller other than it is a dedicated Tweeter.
  
 Well he gave me a good price so......
  
 I got sucked in again. They are on the way. In Red no Mic.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html
  
 I swear, This is the Last purchase for a while.
  








 TWIN


----------



## vegetaleb

anticute said:


> Update: my z03a has arrived in my country, but the national postal service is pretty s****y, so it might still take awhile. Can't find anything on the tracking number of the Sendiy M2, but that doesn't necessarily mean much, see previous sentence..


 
  
 Do you live in Lebanon? 
  
 @ Everyone:
 What are the best ear tips you ever got for anti-fall fit and sports? Please give us specific model to get from Aliexpress


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

twinacstacks said:


> Okay, I heard Back from Easy on his new UEs Customs. He likes them better than the Senfers, Hisound? and others including some of His own similar models, some of which are more expensive. I really seriously looked at them then and found out the cables are 2 pin instead of MMCX, AND, (importantly), they have crossover networks for the drivers. They look to be 2 different sizes 10mm for the Large one and they don't specify the size of the Smaller other than it is a dedicated Tweeter.
> 
> Well he gave me a good price so......
> 
> ...


----------



## Saoshyant

Totally off topic, but was planning on seeing how the z03a sounded via Chord Mojo & Tidal on my phone, and dug out an otg cable I bought from TTVJ (Todd the Vinyl Junkie) a few weeks ago to find out the cable was faulty. I just got around to doing Tidal's free trial recently otherwise I would have tried the cable earlier. Sent an email to Todd a couple hours ago, and he's going to send me a replacement free of charge, not even asking me to return tbe original. Service like that makes me want to find an excuse to spend more money there.


----------



## Riisalat

twinacstacks said:


> Okay, I heard Back from Easy on his new UEs Customs. He likes them better than the Senfers, Hisound? and others including some of His own similar models, some of which are more expensive. I really seriously looked at them then and found out the cables are 2 pin instead of MMCX, AND, (importantly), they have crossover networks for the drivers. They look to be 2 different sizes 10mm for the Large one and they don't specify the size of the Smaller other than it is a dedicated Tweeter.
> 
> Well he gave me a good price so......
> 
> ...


i wanted to get the ue2 and got that a week back and NOW he brings these. When he said good, how good ? Easy recommend the UE2 a week back and now this -.-


----------



## TwinACStacks

Welcome to the current state of Chinese IEMs.

Wait 5 hours, your best will be outdated.

It happens all the time.

 TWIN


----------



## MuZo2

You need to wait for UE hybrid.


----------



## carltonh

tob8i said:


> I listened to Tennmak Piano again over the weekend. They are definitely not defective, but I am still sticking to my opinion that they are not really worth considering.
> 
> First I thought that maybe I am just too spoiled, because my daily drivers are the StageDiver 2 and Pai Audio MR3. So I am trained to really neutral sounding and top IEM. Nevertheless, I enjoy listening through the KZ ATE or other cheap models sometimes. So the Piano had a chance to impress me in its price range.
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm, the MH1C, which I also have, has a lot more bass than my Tennmak Piano. The Piano just like the Puro IEM500 just extends very deep into the subbass so that quality of bass can sometimes give the feel of more quantity than is actually there, IMO. I don't hear hardly any significant increase of midbass, definitely less than the MH1C. The MH1C is also significantly warmer than the Piano and with less treble clarity and extension than the Piano. The Piano also doesn't have as much bass as the Rock Zircon, even with Auvio tips I'm using on the Zircon. I'm using KZ large red core tips with smallish bore on the Piano. It sounded good enough that Auvios don't improve further on the Piano and I don't feel the need to tip roll further.
  
 Have you heard the LG Quadbeat 3? Because the Piano should sound pretty similar to it, just a bit more volume.


----------



## TwinACStacks

muzo2 said:


> You need to wait for UE hybrid.




If Dynamics are done correctly they can sound just as good as Hybrids or multi BAs. 

 TWIN


----------



## anticute

vegetaleb said:


> Do you live in Lebanon?


 
 Sweden, which, at least when it comes to the postal service, is arguably worse than Lebanon..


----------



## thopal

Hey Guys, here's a question for those who own the LZ z03a. Before I hit the button to order those as my daily driver I really would like to know if they wouldn't bring me in trouble during my working sessions in (more or less silent) libraries. So, how's sound leaking with these?
 And another question: I remember somebody wrote the mic would cause some trouble. Is that for everyone? And does the remote button actually work as I understand from the Chinese Aliexpress site - I mean does it also skip tracks on an android (Xiaomi) phone by 2 and 3 presses?
  
 What I read about these LZs made me so curious, especially for my kind of music (mostly what people call classical, but it's from renaissance singers and large romantic orchestras or chamber music up to contemporary composers which normal people tend to call the cluttered noise of a madhouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 Answer(s) would be appreciated veeeery much!


----------



## Niyologist

thopal said:


> Hey Guys, here's a question for those who own the LZ z03a. Before I hit the button to order those as my daily driver I really would like to know if they wouldn't bring me in trouble during my working sessions in (more or less silent) libraries. So, how's sound leaking with these?
> And another question: I remember somebody wrote the mic would cause some trouble. Is that for everyone? And does the remote button actually work as I understand from the Chinese Aliexpress site - I mean does it also skip tracks on an android (Xiaomi) phone by 2 and 3 presses?
> 
> What I read about these LZs made me so curious, especially for my kind of music (mostly what people call classical, but it's from renaissance singers and large romantic orchestras or chamber music up to contemporary composers which normal people tend to call the cluttered noise of a madhouse :eek: ).
> ...




1) Hardly any sound leakage.

2) I don't have the Mic version. So I don't know.

3. The LZ Z03A is great for all genres. It's really epic with midrange tracks. The forward midrange makes the vocals, strings and horns sound amazing.


----------



## squallkiercosa

chloe said:


> Hi guys ^^
> 
> 61" src="http://
> Also found these Y1 on AliExpress. They are interesting to me because the ear tip is movable, on a ball pivot. I wonder if it can improve the fit or the sound changes?



The Y1 are awful, the nozzle is plastic and the sound quality is nowhere close to a decent pair. Avoid


----------



## squallkiercosa

Double post. I repeat: avoid Y1 and probably vots altogether.


----------



## Hisoundfi

BGVP YSP04, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-bgvp-ysp04-metal-10-2mm-dynamic-unit-in-ear-earphone-hifi-headphone-with-mic-titanium-crystal-coating-composite-unit-headset-silver-with-mic/reviews/15480


----------



## Saoshyant

I might be the only one who bought the mic version, which only caused issues when on a call. I haven't checked multiclick yet, butwill try to remember to do so.


----------



## Nommag

I'm having a real hard time trying to find good IEMs for when I do exercise. The issue is that I tend to burn through them, most fail fairly quickly. Can anyone recommend me a pair of exercise IEMs on aliexpress that can take a little bit of sweat and strain?


----------



## martino416

I'm looking to get the **** UE , I like the looks and the reviews seem to be good. Any other you'd recommend over these in the same price range with removable cable and similar looks?
  
  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-UE-Custom-Made-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset/32520404631.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.Oev44g&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201602_1_10017_10010_10011_10018_9999_10019_505_506_503_504_10034_301_10033_10020_502_10001_10002_10005_10006_10021_10003_10022_10004_10009_10008,searchweb201603_3&btsid=a1d1def4-b978-44e9-8463-9c531638733d


----------



## thopal

niyologist said:


> 1) Hardly any sound leakage.
> 
> 2) I don't have the Mic version. So I don't know.
> 
> 3. The LZ Z03A is great for all genres. It's really epic with midrange tracks. The forward midrange makes the vocals, strings and horns sound amazing.


 
  
  


saoshyant said:


> I might be the only one who bought the mic version, which only caused issues when on a call. I haven't checked multiclick yet, butwill try to remember to do so.


 
  
 Thanks a lot for your quick replies. You made my morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
 As far as I understand, the Z03A might be a combination of analytical and fun / wow sound signature.
 Would be great, Saoshyant, if you could try out multiclick.
 Thx, mates!


----------



## nhlean96

Anyone tried the Joyroom JR-E500, they seem to be the flagship of Joyroom.
 Aluminium housing, tips come with metal frame just like those RHAs
 Just wonder how they sound ? And they're available in my country


----------



## crabdog

These look kinda cool and the accessories look pretty good too. Anyone tried products from this company (apparently part of Shenzhen EZBL Digital Technology Co., Limited)?

http://www.amazon.com/Sport-HIFI-Isolating-Earphone-Earhook-Samsung/dp/B00XMD1Q64


----------



## vegetaleb

Do you recommend Top-One Store as a good seller or not?


----------



## Saoshyant

thopal said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick replies. You made my morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just got home from work, and it does support multiclick with my Galaxy S6 & Tidal.  2 clicks for next track, 3 for previous.  If there are any other questions I can answer, feel free to ask.


----------



## thopal

Great news, can be nice for occasional listening to podcasts on the way. And fantastic that you tested it! Thumbs up!
 Btw. are the LZ Z03A really so much better than Rock Zircon?


----------



## donmarkon

My impressions and review of Xiaomi Headphones

 Overall i like them, but does extra accessories justify extra price ?


----------



## jatergb

saoshyant said:


> I might be the only one who bought the mic version, which only caused issues when on a call. I haven't checked multiclick yet, butwill try to remember to do so.


 
  
 Me too. I still don't have it at hand though. Should be in a week if customs believes the false price printed on the packet. 
  


nommag said:


> I'm having a real hard time trying to find good IEMs for when I do exercise. The issue is that I tend to burn through them, most fail fairly quickly. Can anyone recommend me a pair of exercise IEMs on aliexpress that can take a little bit of sweat and strain?


 
  
 I was looking for a pair too for jogging and easy recommended these. I didn't think twice because they have great SQ anyway and also come with ear guides for over the ear wear. So, even if it is not the most comfy iem to wear over the ear, I will still have an extra IEM in collection. If you could wait a week, I can tell you if it works well for sports application though.


----------



## wastan

nommag said:


> I'm having a real hard time trying to find good IEMs for when I do exercise. The issue is that I tend to burn through them, most fail fairly quickly. Can anyone recommend me a pair of exercise IEMs on aliexpress that can take a little bit of sweat and strain?




It's not a Chinese company but Mee audio has the M6 which has OK sound and is pretty tough and under $20. The have a pro version with removable cable and a new M7, both costing more, but I've not tried those. Personally, I switched to the moxpad x6. The sound quality on these is very tip dependent (I'm using modified foam earplugs) but for me the bass and overall clarity beats the m6.


----------



## bhazard

New $20 dual driver from Monoprice. Looks a lot like the Moe SS-01, which the company doesn't seem to be around anymore.
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=14456&seq=1&format=2&cl=res&utm_source=160315_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=14456&utm_campaign=160315_tuesday&cl=res&utm_source=160315_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=13687&utm_campaign=160315_tuesday
  
 Could be a very good $20 pickup.


----------



## Miyaichi

Can anybody recommend a shop at aliexpress that sells cables with the two pin connector which are often used on CIEM?


----------



## H20Fidelity

miyaichi said:


> Can anybody recommend a shop at aliexpress that sells cables with the two pin connector which are often used on CIEM?




I can help you with cables if you send me a PM. Is it for the RDB Mini?


----------



## Saoshyant

miyaichi said:


> Can anybody recommend a shop at aliexpress that sells cables with the two pin connector which are often used on CIEM?




Easy Earphones sells a number of cables, some of which have the 2 pin connection.


----------



## vapman

saoshyant said:


> Easy Earphones sells a number of cables, some of which have the 2 pin connection.


 

 Drat, I had no idea or I would have got a spare set for my ASG's. I'll have to remember that (and to mentioned the head fi discount!) next time i order!
  
 i have some tomahawks and yet another set of KZ ATE on the way


----------



## martino416

Anyone have the **** UE - or any other recommendations for that matter? I'm looking for same design factor removable cables , and similar or better sound in the same price range.


----------



## Chloe

squallkiercosa said:


> The Y1 are awful, the nozzle is plastic and the sound quality is nowhere close to a decent pair. Avoid


 

 Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Ruben123

Need some of your help. Almost pulling the trigger on buying the* LeTV all-metal *iems. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Letv-HiFi-Earphone-Stereo-Headphones-DJ-Bass-Headset-with-Mic-in-ear-HIFI-Earphones/32609732575.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201602_4_2010015_10017_10010_10011_10018_9999_10019_505_506_503_504_10034_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10005_10006_10021_10003_10022_10004_10009_10008,searchweb201603_2&btsid=d583720e-2c66-4fb4-a77d-9f381f8b9629
  
  
 Should be balanced, but how much? Any comparison in balanceness to KZ or Havi or Monoprice 8320? I know that Twin doesnt like them, but his and my taste are too far apart from each other


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> New $20 dual driver from Monoprice. Looks a lot like the Moe SS-01, which the company doesn't seem to be around anymore.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=14456&seq=1&format=2&cl=res&utm_source=160315_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=14456&utm_campaign=160315_tuesday&cl=res&utm_source=160315_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=13687&utm_campaign=160315_tuesday
> 
> Could be a very good $20 pickup.


 

 I know my housings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so not the Moe...


 but more like the Elecom housing...


 Might get one.


----------



## HiFiChris

Oh boy, I haven't looked into this thread for over a week and it has grown ~ 40 pages by then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

 Anyway, I thought I might show my latest purchase, the Audio Technica ATH-IM03. Really reminds me of the Triple.Fi 10, but on a higher level. When I had an initial brief listen when it arrived by the end of last week, I was quite surprised and questioned my belief that it was a triple-driver in two-way configuration. Upon closer inspection of the retail pack's back, it became clear that my ears didn't fool me and what I thought was a combined double-low driver turned out as differently sized drivers for the mids and bass that shared the same output, so yes, it is indeed a triple-driver with three ways.
 As just mentioned, the IM03 sounds pretty close to the Triple.Fi 10 tonality-wise, but with more details and a larger, more circular soundstage. When it was about a non-exaggerated fun BA in-ear with v-shaped tonality, I have been a fan of the UE from the first day I bought it, but desired an upgrade at some point. Other universal v-shaped BA in-ears I purchased or auditioned came more or less close tonality-wise, but lacked the UE's "character". The in-ear that came closest in terms of character was probably the Fischer Amps FA-3E XB (however with more fundamental warmth; I haven't bought it though but went for the FA-4E XB instead which is an upgrade when it's about resolution but lacks the "character").
 I wasn't even fully aware that I secretly desired a v-shaped BA in-ear as upgrade of the Triple.Fi 10, but the Audio Technica made it clear to me, and this chapter is probably finished - it is a higher-end Triple.Fi 10 but still has the "character" that makes the UE kind of unique.
 The IM03 also rises the question inside of me whether I should buy other v-shaped fully BA-based in-ears in the future other than for a comfort upgrade (although I have large Conchas, this kind of housing with a squared shape near the nozzle isn't the most ideal for my rather large ears with rather deep Conchas that require deeper insertion). Well, I guess I will see whether I should or not bite on something different that is likely v-shaped as well and I am eyeing, but if I do, it is probably only for the better comfort.
 So with the Audio Technica, my search for a v-shaped BA-only"fun" in-ear has pretty much ended, and the best thing is that with ~ €340, it wasn't really expensive either - now all I would need to do is to find a higher-end multi-driver BA-only in-ear with the Etymotic ER-4S's tonality to get the closest to this kind of neutrality but with better bass speed and resolution with complex and really fast tracks - if I had discovered the Ety years earlier, chances would be high that I never went for the UERM (although the UE is unquestionably on a higher level with better detail retrieval and a quicker bass response, it simply isn't as neutral as advertised (but then again, perceived neutrality with headphones isn't fully defined either and even the experts' views differ in that regard) and especially the treble could be more even and especially more neutral). I'm pretty sure the guys and gals at the Ety labs could design a neutral killer multi-driver BA-only IEM if they wanted to.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Finally ready to comment on the VJJB K2S! 

Initially, I was pretty underwhelmed. Ootb they sounded fine, but there was nothing special about their signature that reached out and grabbed my attention. After a couple hours of listening they went to the burn station for a few days.

After a weekend of unattended play, I brought them to work and used them as my primary iem. I was still pretty underwhelmed, so when I got home into the iem box they went, forgotten for nearly a full two weeks.

I was searching for something to take to work and nothing was doing it for me. That's when I saw the K2S' carry bag tucked away in the bottom of the box. "Sure" I thought. "Why not give 'em a second chance?"

After some quick tip rolling I settled on the medium white silicone tips from the B3 Pro 1. Hot damn! That was the ticket. The closer the driver gets to your ear, the more capable they sound. These drivers would excel in a tip-mounted format I bet.

Sound quality is excellent for the price. Bass doesn't dig as deep into subbass regions as the FXH30, but it's close. Bass quality is excellent with lots of texture and just enough rumble. It's also fairly quick, though not as snappy as the JVCs. Mids are mildly recessed but very clear. I have been unable to detect any bleed from the bass. Treble is well extended and non fatiguing, if not quite as well controlled as I prefer. Overall this is a very tastefully tuned u-shaped signature that you can listen to for hours with ease.

Sound stage is about what you would expect from something in this price range. Not constrained, but not super spacious either. It's just right imo.

I really like the design, build quality and comfort as well. Strain relief could be better but at least the material quality is good. The flat cable is also one of the best I've come across. It's flexible, light, and doesn't tug the earphones out of place.

While I was initially very underwhelmed they have become one of my favorite iems since they seem to tick all the right boxes. Good stuff from VJJB.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ausdom M08, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m08-bluetooth-4-0-stereo-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling-black-with-silver/reviews/15491


----------



## vegetaleb

I did my first ever aliexpress order today, a pair of KZ ATE-S, I hope I won't wait too much to get them.
 I am sure that before I get them another sports iem will be tested and loved over here and I will be tempted to order it too


----------



## Riisalat

vegetaleb said:


> I did my first ever aliexpress order today, a pair of KZ ATE-S, I hope I won't wait too much to get them.
> I am sure that before I get them another sports iem will be tested and loved over here and I will be tempted to order it too


welcome to headfi and sorry about your wallet ^.^


----------



## Whataudiophile

vegetaleb said:


> I did my first ever aliexpress order today, a pair of KZ ATE-S, I hope I won't wait too much to get them.
> I am sure that before I get them another sports iem will be tested and loved over here and I will be tempted to order it too


 

 haha..Once you are here,you won't make it out alive and satisfied.


----------



## martino416

My post seems to keep on getting buried so can anyone please help me out!
  
 I'm looking for thoughts on **** UE , are there any better detachable cable IEM at the price range? I really like the looks of **** as well.


----------



## TwinACStacks

vegetaleb said:


> I did my first ever aliexpress order today, a pair of KZ ATE-S, I hope I won't wait too much to get them.
> I am sure that before I get them another sports iem will be tested and loved over here and I will be tempted to order it too




You are about to walk the earth, undead, with an insatiable thirst you can never quench.

You are an IEM Zombie....

Run. Run FAST. There is still time.

. TWIN


----------



## vegetaleb

Hahahaha I think it's too late, I am doomed


----------



## angelwingshk

So many models mentioned in this thread, I'm getting really confused. Which one do you guys recommend if I really like to focus on vocals?


----------



## TwinACStacks

angelwingshk said:


> So many models mentioned in this thread, I'm getting really confused. Which one do you guys recommend if I really like to focus on vocals?




The new LZ-Z03A has a very nice vocal presentation and it's fairly inexpesive at around $30.

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> Anyone tried the Joyroom JR-E500, they seem to be the flagship of Joyroom.
> Aluminium housing, tips come with metal frame just like those RHAs
> Just wonder how they sound ? And they're available in my country


 

 I got a chance to audition them when I first bought the JR-E107's and presented them here in Head-fi. They are just okay, but I did not go through all the tip-swapping, since they come with a good variety of different types and sizes. But, definitely the JR-E107's are a step better when I did a comparison of both. The JR-E107 has better extension on both ends and has a better sense of having a bigger soundstage due to the the nice and deep bass response. The JR-E500 has a good soundstage and nice bass at best, but tends to sound splashy on top and tends to roll-off because of it.
  
 ....Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Paulpark222

LZ-Z02A review with comparison with Z03A uploaded. Enjoy!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z02a/reviews/15493
  

  
 Paul


----------



## nhlean96

1clearhead said:


> I got a chance to audition them when I first bought the JR-E107's and presented them here in Head-fi. They are just okay, but I did not go through all the tip-swapping, since they come with a good variety of different types and sizes. But, definitely the JR-E107's are a step better when I did a comparison of both. The JR-E107 has better extension on both ends and has a better sense of having a bigger soundstage due to the the nice and deep bass response. The JR-E500 has a good soundstage and nice bass at best, but tends to sound splashy on top and tends to roll-off because of it.
> 
> ....Just my 2 cents.


 
 Glad to hear your impression, guess I'll order some on taobao
 Oh, have you tried the VJJB V1, this one have so many hypes out there, and they look nice


----------



## EISENbricher

nhlean96 said:


> Glad to hear your impression, guess I'll order some on taobao
> 
> Oh, have you tried the VJJB V1, this one have so many hypes out there, and they look nice



V1 are okay for the price but there are numerous better options there.


----------



## HiFiChris

angelwingshk said:


> So many models mentioned in this thread, I'm getting really confused. Which one do you guys recommend if I really like to focus on vocals?


 
  
 What's your budget?
  
 What IEMs/headphones have you owned, what did you/didn't you like about them (sound-wise)?


----------



## Blazer39

paulpark222 said:


> LZ-Z02A review with comparison with Z03A uploaded. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z02a/reviews/15493
> 
> ...


 

 does the z02a sound less fatiguing than z03a?
 which one sounds more neutral?
  
 i have read the comparison in the review but would like to know more if possible.


----------



## angelwingshk

hifichris said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> What IEMs/headphones have you owned, what did you/didn't you like about them (sound-wise)?


 
 I'm just starting out. Right now, I'm using Hifiman RE600. I really like this though I have to say, I like it more because its tiny rather than its sound. I can wear it even when I'm sleeping and it doesn't bother me at all. The build quality of the cable is questionable, right now I feel like it won't last the year. I'm thinking of having it recabled.
  
 Budget, maybe less than $100?


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> Glad to hear your impression, guess I'll order some on taobao
> Oh, have you tried the VJJB V1, this one have so many hypes out there, and they look nice


 
  
 I stop short in purchasing these for the same comments 'EISENbricher' wrote below.


eisenbricher said:


> V1 are okay for the price *but there are numerous better options there*.


 
  
 +1


----------



## nhlean96

eisenbricher said:


> V1 are okay for the price but there are numerous better options there.


 
 I've owned KZ EDR2, KZ ATE, KZ ANV and Hifiman RE400 and love the RE400 most for metal and EDR2 for hard rock, EDM. The Joyroom E107 seems to fit my taste  Could you recommend me one ?
 Anyway, can anyone tell me how good is the Z03A ? There're so many hypes out there and I'm confused  Still can't find any LaoZhong on taobao


----------



## Deb1995

Is there anyone who own this boarseman cx98/cx98s? 
I want to know about their SQ?


----------



## EISENbricher

nhlean96 said:


> I've owned KZ EDR2, KZ ATE, KZ ANV and Hifiman RE400 and love the RE400 most for metal and EDR2 for hard rock, EDM. The Joyroom E107 seems to fit my taste  Could you recommend me one ?
> Anyway, can anyone tell me how good is the Z03A ? There're so many hypes out there and I'm confused  Still can't find any LaoZhong on taobao


 
 Actually I'm waiting for Z03A to see how it scales up against my inventory. I've heard lot of praises of E107, from what I've read around the Z03A would prove an upgrade to E107. Can't comment thoroughly as  I don't have any of those currently. 
  
 In the KZ camp with EDR2 and ATE you've covered the most and imo there's nothing much else that would suit your taste.
  
 I can provide AliExpress links for LaoZhang if you want.


----------



## CoiL

deb1995 said:


> Is there anyone who own this boarseman cx98/cx98s?
> I want to know about their SQ?


 

 Do some thread search. There are some impressions and they seem to be nothing special. I`m suspecting that You have read audiobudget "reviews" on them? That site is quite subjective and in some cases inaccurate. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CoiL

paulpark222 said:


> LZ-Z02A review with comparison with Z03A uploaded. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z02a/reviews/15493
> 
> ...


 

 I was concerned littlebit about Z03A slight sibilance in high-mids or highs according to impressions and seems that Z02A is totally my cup of tea because I`m treble sensitive.
 Probably going to order them next month!


----------



## thopal

coil said:


> I was concerned littlebit about Z03A slight sibilance in high-mids or highs according to impressions and seems that Z02A is totally my cup of tea because I`m treble sensitive.
> Probably going to order them next month!


 

 Be aware that these have an open design (as far as I see / understand) whereas Z03A's is closed. I think I'll order the Z03A later today.


----------



## EISENbricher

Pls ppl now don't trend 02A after launch of 03A ...


----------



## anticute

Just received z03a. OOTB, they sound pretty good. Good resolution, pretty good soundstage, overall I'm quite pleased. There's something about the lower end, that I can't really put my finger on, that's not quite right, but maybe that'll settle down when I give them some more time.
  
 Anyway, if the LZ-A3 is like this, but better, I'm interested 
  
 Edit: there's probably more to it than that, but a few bass sweeps revealed that there's some bass roll off in the lower bass frequencies, which is probably what gave me the impression of a slightly lacking "bass foundation" or rumble in some music. I'm NOT a basshead, but when the song calls for bass, it should be there, and with this one, well.. Anyway, I'm going to give it some more time and see what's what. 
  
 Edit 2: Easy sure knows how to do proper packaging! That thing would've survived a plane crash. I didn't have anything sharper than my keys at hand when I was going to open the package, and it took me a good five minutes to get it open


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> Just received z03a. OOTB, they sound pretty good. Good resolution, pretty good soundstage, overall I'm quite pleased. There's something about the lower end, that I can't really put my finger on, that's not quite right, but maybe that'll settle down when I give them some more time.
> 
> Anyway, if the LZ-A3 is like this, but better, I'm interested
> 
> ...


 





 Take the Hybrid tips yellow core) that come installed on it and throw them in the Trash. They do NOTHING for this earphone except accentuate the Highs and roll off some of the Bottom end. The Black stock tips are much better but they can also be improved upon as well. Time to start rolling tips.
  








 TWIN


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> Take the Hybrid tips yellow core) that come installed on it and throw them in the Trash. They do NOTHING for this earphone except accentuate the Highs and roll off some of the Bottom end. The Black stock tips are much better but they can also be improved upon as well. Time to start rolling tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I have done some tip rolling, came to the same conclusion as you about the yellow core ones after about two minutes.. The ones that work best this far are, as is the case with a lot of my IEMs the blue whirlwind tips. There's something about those wide bores that just opens up a lot of IEMs, and I like to imagine that with such a large opening directly to my ear canal, I'm hearing the IEM the way it "really" sounds.. I don't know, that last part might be silly, but they tend to work well with a lot of my IEMs. Another type of tips that tends to work well for me is the "Sennheiser" dual flange.. 
  
 Anyway, I'm not saying they lack bass, they really don't, there's just something about that sub bass that feels a bit lacking this far..


----------



## CoiL

thopal said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I was concerned littlebit about Z03A slight sibilance in high-mids or highs according to impressions and seems that Z02A is totally my cup of tea because I`m treble sensitive.
> ...


 

 Lol, I know. I don`t care if they are open since noise isolation isn`t issue for me. For example I have modified open-back ATE and luv them a lot.


----------



## wastan

coil said:


> Lol, I know. I don`t care if they are open since noise isolation isn`t issue for me. For example I have modified open-back ATE and luv them a lot.



Is there a walk through of how you did your mod posted somewhere?


----------



## JacKallen

I have a question for some tech savvy person:

 If I have an IEM with an impedance of 16 ohm, will it be a bad idea to buy a 32 ohm cable for it?


----------



## Ruben123

jackallen said:


> I have a question for some tech savvy person:
> 
> 
> If I have an IEM with an impedance of 16 ohm, will it be a bad idea to buy a 32 ohm cable for it?




Does the cable have a resistance of 32 ohm then? I don't think so.


----------



## thopal

twinacstacks said:


> Take the Hybrid tips yellow core) that come installed on it and throw them in the Trash. They do NOTHING for this earphone except accentuate the Highs and roll off some of the Bottom end. The Black stock tips are much better but they can also be improved upon as well. Time to start rolling tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Any recommendation for tips from Easy's store? So I could order them right with the Z03A?


----------



## EISENbricher

ruben123 said:


> Does the cable have a resistance of 32 ohm then? I don't think so.


 
 +1
  
 The impedance rating is associated with the driver, not the cable. For a cable lower the impedance/resistance, better it is. Ideally a cable's impedance should be zero ohm. That's why we see people opting for silver plated cables, just because it lowers the value.
  
 The only case where the cable would have resistance I've seen is in the airplane adapter cables, where the current/voltage levels coming out of socket is too high for an IEM. 
  
@JacKallen can you post link to the cable here?


----------



## TwinACStacks

For those of You who like Earbuds here's a new one:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Go-Pro-MrZ-Tomahawk-Music-Maker-Earbuds-In-Ear-Earphone-Alloy-Tune-Earbuds-Such-as/519064_32595576926.html
  
 I wonder how these compare to the VE Earbuds. Looks like a pretty good Frequency range and Mr. Z's stuff is generally stellar.
  








 TWIN


----------



## anticute

thopal said:


> Any recommendation for tips from Easy's store? So I could order them right with the Z03A?


 
 As I said, so far I like http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-Pair-Black-Medium-KZ-Original-Noise-Isolating-Comfortble-Memory-Foam-Ear-Tips-For-KZ-ATE/519064_32453994793.html
  
 However, I haven't had a chance to spend that much time with them yet, so maybe someone else has other recommendations. Twin?


----------



## JacKallen

eisenbricher said:


> +1
> 
> The impedance rating is associated with the driver, not the cable. For a cable lower the impedance/resistance, better it is. Ideally a cable's impedance should be zero ohm. That's why we see people opting for silver plated cables, just because it lowers the value.
> 
> ...


 
 That was my thought too, but it says that it has an impedance of 32 ohm:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Earphone-Upgrade-Silver-Plated-Cable-With-Microphone-Furukawa-Headphones-Detach-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/519064_32627494573.html


----------



## Ruben123

ruben123 said:


> Need some of your help. Almost pulling the trigger on buying the *LeTV all-metal* iems. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Letv-HiFi-Earphone-Stereo-Headphones-DJ-Bass-Headset-with-Mic-in-ear-HIFI-Earphones/32609732575.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201602_4_2010015_10017_10010_10011_10018_9999_10019_505_506_503_504_10034_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10005_10006_10021_10003_10022_10004_10009_10008,searchweb201603_2&btsid=d583720e-2c66-4fb4-a77d-9f381f8b9629
> 
> 
> Should be balanced, but how much? Any comparison in balanceness to KZ or Havi or Monoprice 8320? I know that Twin doesnt like them, but his and my taste are too far apart from each other




Anyone?


----------



## Danneq

twinacstacks said:


> For those of You who like Earbuds here's a new one:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Go-Pro-MrZ-Tomahawk-Music-Maker-Earbuds-In-Ear-Earphone-Alloy-Tune-Earbuds-Such-as/519064_32595576926.html
> 
> ...


 

 I just got a pair of VE Zen 1 in a trade (I traded away my Zen 2) and they are much better than Monk. Tomahawk has got a similar sound to Monk (and Zen 1) but is closer to Zen 1 than Monk in overall SQ.

Review of Tomahawk


----------



## leobigfield

Has anyone any experience with these? 

High Professional Dynamic+Dual Balanced Armature Drivers Hybird HiFi In-Ear Earphones
http://s.aliexpress.com/RZvMRNfU


----------



## TwinACStacks

leobigfield said:


> Has anyone any experience with these?
> 
> High Professional Dynamic+Dual Balanced Armature Drivers Hybird HiFi In-Ear Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/RZvMRNfU


 





 No, but they look vaguely familiar I just can't place them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## j0p3Y

anticute said:


> As I said, so far I like http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-Pair-Black-Medium-KZ-Original-Noise-Isolating-Comfortble-Memory-Foam-Ear-Tips-For-KZ-ATE/519064_32453994793.html
> 
> However, I haven't had a chance to spend that much time with them yet, so maybe someone else has other recommendations. Twin?


 
 Hmm.. the link brings me to these: "KZ 6 Pairs(12pcs) L M S In Ear Tips Earbuds Headphones Silicone Eartips For KZ ED10 ED8m Universal Earbuds"..
  
 Since I entered head-fi world I only am using the stock tips that come with the IEMs.
 Have seen many people talking about 'tip-rolling', but am still not sure what exactly is meant by it.
 Seen info (like a review/video) where it's explained as physically rolling memory foam eartips so they shrink a bit and expand again when entered in the earcanal.
 But also I see the word 'tip-rolling' used in just exchanging eartips (foam as well as silicone) to find a perfect fit.
 I guess a perfect fit SQ wise or isolation-wise...
 Quite confusing stuff, this tip-rolling.
  
 So, I really would be helped if it was explained in, preferrably, a separate thread on head-fi.
 For instance an introduction into 'the world of tip-rolling', advice on which tips fit best, BFB-tips etcetera.
  
 As a newby on tiprolling, right now I just can buy some out of the vast amount of available eartips, but I have a lot stock tips already to choose from... I don't know what to expect and therefor don't know what's achievable with different tips....
  
 So, if anyone could take the time to make a tutorial or something for newbies, mediat and advanced head-fiers, that would be great 
  
 If there's a good thread already, please point me to it


----------



## crabdog

j0p3y said:


> Hmm.. the link brings me to these: "KZ 6 Pairs(12pcs) L M S In Ear Tips Earbuds Headphones Silicone Eartips For KZ ED10 ED8m Universal Earbuds"..
> 
> Since I entered head-fi world I only am using the stock tips that come with the IEMs.
> Have seen many people talking about 'tip-rolling', but am still not sure what exactly is meant by it.
> ...


 
 I won't try to answer all your questions but I will say that the KZ large stock tips are more like a "mediium" for me. I had no idea what a perfect seal was until I got the ROCK Zircon and tried their large stocks which are a perfect fit for me.


----------



## peter123

martino416 said:


> My post seems to keep on getting buried so can anyone please help me out!
> 
> I'm looking for thoughts on **** UE , are there any better detachable cable IEM at the price range? I really like the looks of **** as well.




Use the search function. I've posted a full review of them and @ozkan has posted several impressions of them. 

They're excellent


----------



## EISENbricher

j0p3y said:


> Hmm.. the link brings me to these: "KZ 6 Pairs(12pcs) L M S In Ear Tips Earbuds Headphones Silicone Eartips For KZ ED10 ED8m Universal Earbuds"..
> 
> Since I entered head-fi world I only am using the stock tips that come with the IEMs.
> Have seen many people talking about 'tip-rolling', but am still not sure what exactly is meant by it.
> ...



Tip rolling refers to exchanging tips and trying out number of tips aimed at finding a good fit and sound. Tip rolling is a much recommended practice and one of the methods to get most out of any given IEM. 

There are few threads on head fi, can be easily found with google search but no one is remarkably extensive. 

Few famous tips would be Sony Hybrid, JVC Spiral Dots, SpinFits, Comply Foam, TF10 gel tips, Sennheiser wide bores, etc.

Here's little food for your thought: https://www.headphonezone.in/pages/the-right-eartip


----------



## Saoshyant

EISENbricher My KZ Ate has arrived, I'll try to give it a listen at work tonight.

Also, currently with my Z03A I'm using comply tips. I really should look into a decent quality substitute as the foam doesn't hold up all that long.


----------



## EISENbricher

saoshyant said:


> @EISENbricher My KZ Ate has arrived, I'll try to give it a listen at work tonight.
> 
> Also, currently with my Z03A I'm using comply tips. I really should look into a decent quality substitute as the foam doesn't hold up all that long.


 
 Great! One tip from my side... throw away those default foam tips on ATE. The provided black silicone tips are much better. You may also find some other tip alternative. But those stock foams do suck. 
  
 Comply do a good job of keeping sibilence at bay. I'm also holding on my comply pairs as I'm not really sure whether my Z03A that I'd be receiving probably next week, would be sibilent.


----------



## TwinACStacks

thopal said:


> Any recommendation for tips from Easy's store? So I could order them right with the Z03A?




None that I know of. My first gotos are usually Auvios available on Amazon and Ebay. So far I have the stock black tips on them and they sound pretty good.

 TWIN


----------



## thopal

Okay, then I better spend some bucks on a clamshell case


----------



## Filip Nedam

Rock Zircon Nano and Rock Zircon are the same ?


----------



## crabdog

filip nedam said:


> Rock Zircon Nano and Rock Zircon are the same ?


 
 Yes.


----------



## Filip Nedam

crabdog said:


> Yes.


 
 100% shure ?


----------



## crabdog

filip nedam said:


> 100% shure ?


 
 Yep. The "nano" is referring to the Nano Zircon material that the shell is made from:
  
 zir·con
 ˈzərkän/
 noun
 a mineral occurring as prismatic crystals, typically brown but sometimes in translucent varieties of gem quality. It consists of zirconium silicate and is the chief ore of zirconium.


----------



## Filip Nedam

crabdog said:


> Yep. The "nano" is referring to the Nano Zircon material that the shell is made from:
> 
> zir·con
> ˈzərkän/
> ...


 
 Are they for "basshead" users, I need something like xiaomi dual drivers, bassy sound ?


----------



## crabdog

filip nedam said:


> Are they for "basshead" users, I need something like xiaomi dual drivers, bassy sound ?


 
 I haven't tried the xiaomi but the Zircon definitely have a lot of bass. IMO they also have a better build quality than KZ products (at least the ones I have) and the cable is much nicer.


----------



## TwinACStacks

filip nedam said:


> Are they for "basshead" users, I need something like xiaomi dual drivers, bassy sound ?




 It's what they do. They are effiecient and don't need a lot of power. They are not Audiophile.! What they are is FUN. They excel at EDM, Trance, blues and classical.

Don't give them too much power they will distort.

 TWIN


----------



## EISENbricher

filip nedam said:


> 100% shure ?


 
 Nope its not made by Shure...


----------



## crabdog

eisenbricher said:


> Nope its not made by Shure...


 
 I see what you did there ^_^


----------



## Filip Nedam

eisenbricher said:


> Nope its not made by Shure...


 
 sure, sry


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> It's what they do. They are effiecient and don't need a lot of power. They are not Audiophile.! What they are is FUN. They excel at EDM, Trance, blues and classical.
> 
> Don't give them too much power they will distort.
> 
> TWIN


 
 I don't know what you use to drive them but I've never experienced any distortion. I use mine with my PC and Note 5 (and soon Xduoo X2 when it arrives!).


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> I won't try to answer all your questions but I will say that the KZ large stock tips are more like a "mediium" for me. I had no idea what a perfect seal was until I got the ROCK Zircon and tried their large stocks which are a perfect fit for me.


 
 I love Zircon's tips! I just wish I could order them seperately.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> I don't know what you use to drive them but I've never experienced any distortion. I use mine with my PC and Note 5 (and soon Xduoo X2 when it arrives!).




Fiio X3ii or Xduoo X3 plus Fiio E12 Mont blanc. 880 mw On high gain. Trust me it will distort them. It's over 1 watt of power, player + amp.

You need the power to drive some of these higher Ohm multi driver 'phones.

BTW I am the original Zircon King.

 TWIN


----------



## Filip Nedam

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-New-ROCK-Zircon-Stereo-Earphone-headphone-Best-Quality-3-5mm-for-iPhone-6-Samsung-S6/32367315940.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_2010011_10017_10010_10011_10018_9999_10019_505_506_503_504_10034_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10005_10006_10021_10003_10022_10004_401_10009_10008,searchweb201603_1&btsid=6c04544b-37ad-48fb-b5d6-689c19c51280
  
 May I order from this seller ?


----------



## CADCAM

filip nedam said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-New-ROCK-Zircon-Stereo-Earphone-headphone-Best-Quality-3-5mm-for-iPhone-6-Samsung-S6/32367315940.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_2010011_10017_10010_10011_10018_9999_10019_505_506_503_504_10034_10032_10020_502_10001_10002_10005_10006_10021_10003_10022_10004_401_10009_10008,searchweb201603_1&btsid=6c04544b-37ad-48fb-b5d6-689c19c51280
> 
> May I order from this seller ?


 
 Got mine here...seller has history with members here. 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Rock-Luxury-Zircon-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-IPhone/32471175916.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

You could. I would trust Teresa at HCkexin more for about a dollar more. I've never heard of that particular seller..

TWIN


----------



## EISENbricher

twinacstacks said:


> You could. I would trust Teresa at HCkexin more for about a dollar more. I've never heard of that particular seller..
> 
> TWIN


 
 +1


----------



## Filip Nedam

https://audiobudget.com/
 all about china headphones...


----------



## Podster

Just now discovering Igor's site eh


filip nedam said:


> https://audiobudget.com/
> all about china headphones...


 
 Just now discovering Igor's site eh


----------



## Filip Nedam

Who is Igor ?
 :/


----------



## HiFiChris

filip nedam said:


> Who is Igor ?
> :/


 

http://www.head-fi.org/u/433951/Igor-Eisberg


----------



## Podster

filip nedam said:


> Who is Igor ?
> :/


 

 A banned member, you can search this thread and pull up his post. Never really found out why he was banned but been plenty of speculation


----------



## Ruben123

podster said:


> A banned member, you can search this thread and pull up his post. Never really found out why he was banned but been plenty of speculation:blink:




Banned?! That's why he's been so quiet


----------



## Podster

ruben123 said:


> Banned?! That's why he's been so quiet


 

 I'm sure his last post are several hundred pages back but last one I saw said banned under his Avatar.


----------



## Breezy

Recommendation for neutral, closed back (or semi-open), over-ear headphones? I figure with Asian headphones, they'd be small enough to fit my head.


----------



## HiFiChris

breezy said:


> Recommendation for neutral, closed back (or semi-open), over-ear headphones? I figure with Asian headphones, they'd be small enough to fit my head.


 
  
 How about the Shure SRH440? Not an Asian brand headphone, but pretty neutral and over-ear type.


----------



## Trapok

cadcam said:


> Got mine here...seller has history with members here.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Rock-Luxury-Zircon-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-IPhone/32471175916.html


 

 Me too got mine(and all my KZ) there, reliable seller(I stop buying earphone since i got the Monk )


----------



## Deb1995

coil said:


> Do some thread search. There are some impressions and they seem to be nothing special. I`m suspecting that You have read audiobudget "reviews" on them? That site is quite subjective and in some cases inaccurate. Just my 2 cents.



Yes, you got it right! Also, thanks for the information.


----------



## DeLuX

leobigfield said:


> Has anyone any experience with these?
> 
> High Professional Dynamic+Dual Balanced Armature Drivers Hybird HiFi In-Ear Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/RZvMRNfU




Those look really good! I'm interested


----------



## cclocke

Guys I have a question, I am anxiously awaiting the delivery of the first two Chinese earphones I've purchased, the VE Monk and the LZ Z03a.  How do you think these compare to a $100 set of IEMs?  For example, the Sennheiser Momentum in-ear, Shure S215, and Bose Soundsport go for all right around a hundred bucks here in the U.S.  Would you say the Monks and the LZ are better, worse, or comparable to those options?


----------



## thopal

Ordered the LZ-Z03A now too. Thanx for all the infos and help of you guys!


----------



## Paulpark222

blazer39 said:


> does the z02a sound less fatiguing than z03a?
> which one sounds more neutral?
> 
> i have read the comparison in the review but would like to know more if possible.


 
  
 Both of them sound neutral and only have a slight difference, but I would say that Z02A sounds more neutral. It more sounds like an ordinary dynamic driver. 
  
 Z02A don't have any sibilance while Z03A have a little bit of sibilance which won't be fatiguing that much.
  
 Paul


----------



## robervaul

> _Thank you for your love for havi products. _
> _We want b6 to do better, so has not released. _
> _But we never stop efforts to continuously improve our products. _
> _Although very difficult, but we didn't give up._


 
 I asked to HAVI if they gave up B6. Apparently we still have to wait a long time.


----------



## Paulpark222

robervaul said:


> I asked to HAVI if they gave up B6. Apparently we still have to wait a long time.


 
 The release date is keep getting delayed but I think they will release sometime sometime this year. Hopefully..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Paul


----------



## Skullophile

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1638838482.html?aff_click_id=4b9af0a52f1c45a4afcb1fa12935e72f-1458013526589-09848-UBA2RvjIa&aff_platform=y

Damn this amp looks cool, now I'm tryna find the headphone amp
version.


----------



## nhlean96

According to some recent posts, I've compiled a list of "Bang for the buck" IEM
 1. LZ Z03A/Z02A (so many reviews out there)
 2. Tingo FL800 (IE800 clone)
 3. Sendiy M2
 4. Joyroom JR-E107 (could be found on taobao for just $9), nice look.

 Tingo FL800 and Joyroom JR-E107 are on my wishlist right now, still saving up ( idk why i keep buying these, while I can saving up for a brandname IEM like Fidue, Vsonic, ...) @@


----------



## crabdog

Does the LZ Z03A have any fun in them for say hiphop or psytrance or are they a clinical audiophile sounding phone?


----------



## alizeofeniquito

is tennmak pro good for 23usd??


----------



## nhlean96

Digging the profile of @1clearhead and found a really interesting IEM, "kinera BD05" 
 They are on sale at taobao for just 99 yuan (really cheap for a Hybrid) 
 https://world.taobao.com/item/525457247205.htm


----------



## Podster

nhlean96 said:


> According to some recent posts, I've compiled a list of "Bang for the buck" IEM
> 
> 1. LZ Z03A/Z02A (so many reviews out there)
> 
> ...




Oh that's an easy one, because "Inquiring minds have to know"

Good luck


----------



## Riisalat

How good is the tingo fl800 ? I saw this ie800 clone with dd and BA hybrid for 30 ish


----------



## Riisalat

Oh and has anyone tried out the moxpad x90 ? I am looking for a bluetooth bud and this seems to have dual drivers.


----------



## Ruben123

Looking for a Chinese "monoprice 8320" earphone at around $8-10! As I can't get them easily outside of USA.

Does anyone know a model?


----------



## nolife1123

How similar would you say the LZ Z02A is to the sound signature of ATH-M30x? I own the latter and I'm completely spoiled by them, completely adore their neutrality and sound quality.


----------



## Ewen

Hello,

Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but I'm testing several budget IEMs at the moment and am looking for even more.
The thread is becoming really hard to follow with over 1500 pages, is there a member working on a little list for the most appreciated models ( with sound signature ) based on user feedbacks and reviews?

Personally I have Tennmak Piano, Rock Zircon, Joyroom E107 and HM7 on the way, but I'd like a recommandation for a balanced IEM between:
-**** UE
-HCK UE
-Easy UE
-Auglamour R8
-Or other same type IEMs

As Riisalat I'm interested to know about the new "ie800" hybrid, the shell seems to be ( sadly ) very popular and the one to go is apparently from Tingo, someone can comment on the new contender?

Thanks.

Ewen

PS: Thanks Sikahr for the Dulcimer coupon .

PS2: Why so little feedback on MSUR ( headphones )? They look interesting.


----------



## Saoshyant

riisalat said:


> Oh and has anyone tried out the moxpad x90 ? I am looking for a bluetooth bud and this seems to have dual drivers.




I have it, and while my impression is it's functional for the price, the more I listen the more I'm inclined to not recommend it. The only thing I'm unsure about is if there's any BT iems for the same price that are decent.


----------



## nolife1123

ewen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but I'm testing several budget IEMs at the moment and am looking for even more.
> The thread is becoming really hard to follow with over 1500 pages, is there a member working on a little list for the most appreciated models ( with sound signature ) based on user feedbacks and reviews?
> ...


 

 **** UE, Easy UE and HCK UE are all the same (apparently).


----------



## Riisalat

saoshyant said:


> I have it, and while my impression is it's functional for the price, the more I listen the more I'm inclined to not recommend it. The only thing I'm unsure about is if there's any BT iems for the same price that are decent.



Have you tried any other cheap bluetooth buds ? Like the ones in amazon that go upto 30-40 usd ?


----------



## anticute

nhlean96 said:


> According to some recent posts, I've compiled a list of "Bang for the buck" IEM
> 1. LZ Z03A/Z02A (so many reviews out there)
> 2. Tingo FL800 (IE800 clone)
> 3. Sendiy M2
> ...


 
 I have/had Z03A, Tingo FL800 and Joyroom E107, and my Sendiy M2 is on the way.
  
 What I think about them, others might or probably will disagree:
  
 The Joyroom is really good, big sound from a tiny IEM, I managed to get pretty good isolation too. The Z03A is pretty good as well, nice resolution, and sounds pretty good, but after discovering that (maybe just my pair) rolls off quite heavily towards the absolute bottom end, I have a hard time not thinking about that part of the sound after discovering it, which takes some of the enjoyment out of them for me. I'm not a basshead, but if the song calls for deep sub bass, I want it to be at least present. 
  
 There were some other people asking about the Tingo FL800 too. I managed to break my pair, but the fact is that despite having the E107 and Z03A in my collection, I decided to order another one. That might tell you something. That's how good I think it is. And it's $16.80, which to me is just mind boggling. Also with various choices for cables. Last time I ordered that green cable with mic, which was pretty good. This time I went with the black cable with mic, I'll let you know how that is when I get it.
  
 I saw someone who really really disliked it in this thread, but I know @1clearhead really likes it as well. I know he has the E107 and Sendiy M2 as well, and might be able to chime in with comparisons. YMMV, like with anything else, but especially with the price in mind, I have no hesitation about recommending it.
  
 It might just be that it fits my bill, or that I got a golden pair or something, but IMO, the price/performance ratio is just amazing. 
  
 When my new pair arrives, I can give a better comparison to E107 and Z03A. Also hoping that the Sendiy M2 arrives soon, I'm hoping that it'll be another price/performance monster, and its going to be fun to try out the two nozzle alternatives.


----------



## Saoshyant

riisalat said:


> Have you tried any other cheap bluetooth buds ? Like the ones in amazon that go upto 30-40 usd ?




Not yet, this was my first BT IEM. For BT I have 3 headphones, but was really hoping to find an inexpensive BT IEM for work. I'm hoping this one will improve with use.


----------



## Podster

nolife1123 said:


> **** UE, Easy UE and HCK UE are all the same (apparently).


 

 I can speak for the **** and HCK of which I kept and like the latter as it has a better fit in my ear but driver and sound wise I do think they are the same. I'm thinking the Easy is pretty much the same however I've not heard them personally. I always loved the R8 but for this type of iem the HCK is all I need. Don't know if this helps but for me I like to read everyone's opinions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good luck on your quest


----------



## Ewen

nolife1123 said:


> **** UE, Easy UE and HCK UE are all the same (apparently).



 
 


podster said:


> I can speak for the **** and HCK of which I kept and like the latter as it has a better fit in my ear but driver and sound wise I do think they are the same. I'm thinking the Easy is pretty much the same however I've not heard them personally. I always loved the R8 but for this type of iem the HCK is all I need. Don't know if this helps but for me I like to read everyone's opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Thanks for your quick answers, I think I can go for the cheapest one.

As for the Easy, there is a new one:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html

TwinACStacks posted the seller's positive feedback, let's hope the price difference is justified.


----------



## smith

+1 for the Joyroom E107...really big sound and has fantastic control top and bottom!...btw what tips are people using with them, my current favs are the JVC spiral dot tips (L) and the tips that come with the Rock Zircon also large.


----------



## Ruben123

smith said:


> +1 for the Joyroom E107...really big sound and has fantastic control top and bottom!...btw what tips are people using with them, my current favs are the JVC spiral dot tips (L) and the tips that come with the Rock Zircon also large.




What is the *big sound* you guys are talking about?


----------



## CoiL

anticute said:


> I saw someone who really really disliked it in this thread, but I know @1clearhead really likes it as well.


 
 I think it wasn`t Tingo version "DIY IE800" You were talking about. Ithink it was Yinjw ceramic "IE800" and I also had it and didn`t like due to excess midbass presence and "boost" that cause fatigue.


----------



## RedJohn456

Oh lookie what I found: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-NEW-SMSL-M3-HIF-2-0-24bit-192kHz-DAC-USB-optical-coaxial-Decoder-Headphone-audio/32585427085.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201644_4_10014_10001_10002_10005_301_10006_10003_10004_62,searchweb201560_6,searchweb1451318400_6148
  
 The SMSL M3! I have the M2 and its so damn good for the price. Can't believe the M3 dropped and I haven't heard a peep about it!


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Fiio X3ii or Xduoo X3 plus Fiio E12 Mont blanc. 880 mw On high gain. Trust me it will distort them. It's over 1 watt of power, player + amp.
> 
> You need the power to drive some of these higher Ohm multi driver 'phones.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I just received my Xduoo X2 (first impression = amazing!) and I can't make the Zircon distort from fear of my head imploding. The X2 is LOUD. 100% on my Note 5 is about 23-25% on the X2 and I don't want to go over 30% volume for fear of permanent damage to my ears. Just wondering, apart from high impedance phones is there any reason to use an amp with a player like this?


----------



## Ruben123

crabdog said:


> Well I just received my Xduoo X2 (first impression = amazing!) and I can't make the Zircon distort from fear of my head imploding. The X2 is LOUD. 100% on my Note 5 is about 23-25% on the X2 and I don't want to go over 30% volume for fear of permanent damage to my ears. Just wondering, apart from high impedance phones is there any reason to use an amp with a player like this?




If its output impedance is high or noise floor not perfect with your setup: yes.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

crabdog said:


> Well I just received my Xduoo X2 (first impression = amazing!) and I can't make the Zircon distort from fear of my head imploding. The X2 is LOUD. 100% on my Note 5 is about 23-25% on the X2 and I don't want to go over 30% volume for fear of permanent damage to my ears. Just wondering, apart from high impedance phones is there any reason to use an amp with a player like this?




Ooh so the X2 is quite good then? I'm split between that and the FiiO M3. 

With regards to your question, I guess it can help change the sound signature. Like bring more warmth and/or thickness to the sound.


----------



## Ruben123

lifted andreas said:


> Ooh so the X2 is quite good then? I'm split between that and the FiiO M3.
> 
> With regards to your question, I guess it can help change the sound signature. Like bring more warmth and/or thickness to the sound.




I'd get the m3
It seems that the xduoo always dies, be it in weeks or in months, but it will die sooner than you expect. Of course there is warranty but preventing is better than all the hassle I think.


----------



## Riisalat

anticute said:


> I have/had Z03A, Tingo FL800 and Joyroom E107, and my Sendiy M2 is on the way.
> 
> What I think about them, others might or probably will disagree:
> 
> ...




As in how good is the tingo? Compared to something mainstream? Like take the se215 for example ?


----------



## crabdog

ruben123 said:


> I'd get the m3
> It seems that the xduoo always dies, be it in weeks or in months, but it will die sooner than you expect. Of course there is warranty but preventing is better than all the hassle I think.




I haven't been through the entire x2 thread but I wasn't aware people were having reliability issues. It seems nicely built and battery life looks promising. But the sound...holy jeebus! Sounds so much cleaner than my phone. Hopefully it will last me a long time or at least until the next awesome budget dap is released.


----------



## carltonh

alizeofeniquito said:


> is tennmak pro good for 23usd??


 
 It was just released, no one has it yet, but I've ordered it.


----------



## Ewen

nolife1123 said:


> **** UE, Easy UE and HCK UE are all the same (apparently).



 
 


podster said:


> I can speak for the **** and HCK of which I kept and like the latter as it has a better fit in my ear but driver and sound wise I do think they are the same. I'm thinking the Easy is pretty much the same however I've not heard them personally. I always loved the R8 but for this type of iem the HCK is all I need. Don't know if this helps but for me I like to read everyone's opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

It looks like the moderation didn't appreciate my aliexpress link, so here I go again.

Thanks for your quick answers, I can remove the **** from the list.

As for the Easy, there is a new model ( no link this time ), TwinACStacks posted the seller's positive feedback:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/23805#post_12420615


----------



## yoowan

I'd like to chime in on Joyroom E107. This is superb value for money. I wouldn't use them for critical listening at home but they're great outdoors. They have the best isolation of all my iems. The mid-bass bump which is not intruding on the mids is great for compensating environmental sounds.


----------



## Hisoundfi

My experience with the LZ-A3 can be summed up by the song title. 

The A3 sounds incredible


----------



## anticute

coil said:


> I think it wasn`t Tingo version "DIY IE800" You were talking about. Ithink it was Yinjw ceramic "IE800" and I also had it and didn`t like due to excess midbass presence and "boost" that cause fatigue.


 
  Nope, never had any other "IE800" style IEM. I've heard some mixed opinions on the "other" DIY IE800's, not very positive, so I've never felt very tempted.
  
 Quote:


riisalat said:


> As in how good is the tingo? Compared to something mainstream? Like take the se215 for example ?


 Sorry, never heard the se215.
  



hisoundfi said:


> My experience with the LZ-A3 can be summed up by the song title.
> 
> The A3 sounds incredible


  
 Looking forward to your review!


----------



## EISENbricher

hisoundfi said:


> My experience with the LZ-A3 can be summed up by the song title.
> 
> The A3 sounds incredible


 
 Already received it? nice! Please a brief comparison with the Z03A : )


----------



## Sound Eq

deleted


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ruben123 said:


> I'd get the m3
> It seems that the xduoo always dies, be it in weeks or in months, but it will die sooner than you expect. Of course there is warranty but preventing is better than all the hassle I think.




Thanks mate I noticed users talking about that.


----------



## anticute

sound eq said:


> so i got my sendiy m2 iem and honestly it sucks and is not worth it, totally exaggerated feedback from some about comparing it with a totl iem


 
 I have them on the way, so I hope I will disagree with you. Could you elaborate, what makes you say it sucks? What are their flaws?


----------



## Sound Eq

anticute said:


> I have them on the way, so I hope I will disagree with you. Could you elaborate, what makes you say it sucks? What are their flaws?


 
 sorry man, I do not want you to get u disappointed, but remember i have real totl iems the adel u12 and shure 846 and z5 and asg 2.5
  
 so if you do not have those then i think u will like the sendiy m2
  
 for me the m2 lacks in about everything so its not my cup of tea, but again if i never heard my totl then i would have liked them alot


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> My experience with the LZ-A3 can be summed up by the song title.
> 
> The A3 sounds incredible


 





Mine are still in China EMS limbo. Need Review, Vince. Badly.
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

sound eq said:


> sorry man, I do not want you to get u disappointed, but remember i have real totl iems the adel u12 and shure 846 and z5 and asg 2.5
> 
> so if you do not have those then i think u will like the sendiy m2
> 
> for me the m2 lacks in about everything so its not my cup of tea, but again if i never heard my totl then i would have liked them alot


 
 Those are some pretty hardcore contenders though. Can you compare them to something in the lower categories?


----------



## Sound Eq

jackallen said:


> Those are some pretty hardcore contenders though. Can you compare them to something in the lower categories?


 
 give me time as i think i was abit tough on the sendiy m2, so ignore my previous post about my impression
  
 as i think i had a bad seal on m2, i am tip rolling now with m2 so once i settle to the right tip choice i will give u a better idea about this iem


----------



## JacKallen

sound eq said:


> give me time as i think i was abit tough on the sendiy m2, so ignore my previous post about my impression
> 
> as i think i had a bad seal on m2, i am tip rolling now with m2 so once i settle to the right tip choice i will give u a better idea about this iem


 
 Take your time.


----------



## Sound Eq

jackallen said:


> Take your time.


 
 but what surprised me is the cheap diy800 as i was shocked to hear it, and it sounds good, not great but really good, and it was easy to get a good seal with the tips i have and get an idea how it sounds


----------



## JacKallen

sound eq said:


> but what surprised me is the cheap diy800 as i was shocked to hear it, and it sounds good, not great but really good, and it was easy to get a good seal with the tips i have and get an idea how it sounds


 
 I am not sure I want to get down in that price range again. I tried Rock Zircon, which everybody says is great, and was quite disappointed. Looking forward to more impressions on both though.


----------



## Eric95M

I have the Sendiy M2's.  I thought they sounded wonderful.  I used both sets of filters.  There was a pretty large difference between the 2.  Both sounded good.  It all depends of what you are going to be listening to.  My problem was, I put a bit too much power through them with a Fiio E12.  The volume knob distorted and blew one of the drivers.  I ordered another pair and will take it easier on this set.


----------



## EISENbricher

jackallen said:


> I am not sure I want to get down in that price range again. I tried Rock Zircon, which everybody says is great, and was quite disappointed. Looking forward to more impressions on both though.


 
 I've also seen some extreme views on Zircon. Dunno QC issues or personal tastes. My 2 cents on the later though.


----------



## JacKallen

eisenbricher said:


> I've also seen some extreme views on Zircon. Dunno QC issues or personal tastes. My 2 cents on the later though.


 
 I don't know. It could also be me who expected too much from an ~$11 earphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I am also expecting quite a lot from Sendiy, z03a and A3, which I have on the way, so hopefully those will be able to live up to it.


----------



## CADCAM

I also think what needs to be factored in here is what your listening to (CD or ripped file) and with what equipment. A pair of Zirc's or KZ's etc. from a phone or straight out of a computer will sound different than from a dedicated amp & DAC setup. I wish more people would update their profiles or list the associated equipment they use when giving an opinion on a hp. 
  
  
 BTW ~ LZ Z03A are on the way and I can't wait to compare them to my Puro IEM500's


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> I also think what needs to be factored in here is what your listening to (CD or ripped file) and with what equipment. A pair of Zirc's or KZ's etc. from a phone or straight out of a computer will sound different than from a dedicated amp & DAC setup. I wish more people would update their profiles or list the associated equipment they use when giving an opinion on a hp.
> 
> 
> BTW ~ LZ Z03A are on the way and I can't wait to compare them to my Puro IEM500's


 

 Excellent point Cad, you think the Z03A is a direct contender with the 500's? I see Vince is really liking the A3


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> Excellent point Cad, you think the Z03A is a direct contender with the 500's? I see Vince is really liking the A3


 
 Pod, will you be getting A3?


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> Excellent point Cad, you think the Z03A is a direct contender with the 500's? I see Vince is really liking the A3


 
 I was torn between the Z03A and Icon's but went with the LZ's partly because Twin was so into them. I do find the Puro's more detailed and treble oriented and almost went with the Icon's because I heard they are darker which could be good option wise...I'll post some impressions on Z03A and the Puro's once I get them in and have a listen.


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Pod, will you be getting A3?


 

 Giving it some serious thought, I have the revamped Trinity Delta's V2 coming and I dropped coin $33 on the Vyrus since I gave my Hyperion's away and I'm on pre order for the Phantom Master's. I really liked the way they looked in Vince's photo in Mid-Fi rigs, although he tends to jump fast and is always positive I've learned a little of his lingo and think the A3 may be a keeper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to look at them again 4 sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looking forward to you comparo Cad


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> Giving it some serious thought, I have the revamped Trinity Delta's V2 coming and I dropped coin $33 on the Vyrus since I gave my Hyperion's away and I'm on pre order for the Phantom Master's. I really liked the way they looked in Vince's photo in Mid-Fi rigs, although he tends to jump fast and is always positive I've learned a little of his lingo and think the A3 may be a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow there's a lot of special gear coming soon to you. Yeah lot of ppl here trust LaoZhang, may A3 be another gem. They look drop dead gorgeous to me. And btw what's the estimated date on Vyrus?


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ-A3 is a boss fellas. 

People spend thousands on record players, cartridges, tube amps and cable's trying to achieve a warm, buttery and expansive "tubey" kind of sound. LZ pulled it off with a $150 dollar IEM. 

The mids are going to be a little thick for people who want a linear tuning.

They could use a little more sparkle up top with some genres. It's fatigue free, detailed and smooth up top though. If that's your MO, go for it. 

I have a few more ten dollar discount codes for Amazon purchases. I'm not saying this sell them, hell, I paid for my pair. I'm just saying these are awesome, and if these sound like your cup of tea you should save ten bucks while you can. 

My review will be up, and I'm torn between giving the 4.5 and 5 stars. The only reason I would give them 4.5 is because I am uneasy with how well the MMCX connection would hold up for someone who is rough with IEMs. I am confident how well these will hold up for myself. I baby my stuff lol. If you're concerned about the fit, don't be. They work great over or under the ear. 

WARM
SPACIOUS 
DYNAMIC 
REFINED
RESPONSIVE
AWESOME BASS DEPTH 

PM me if you want a code guys.


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Wow there's a lot of special gear coming soon to you. Yeah lot of ppl here trust LaoZhang, may A3 be another gem. They look drop dead gorgeous to me. And btw what's the estimated date on Vyrus?


 

 Well Delta's got pushed back 4 weeks and are fixing to ship and Bob 's last email to me on the Vyrus was just April and I'm not sure if the domino effect will be in place because of the V2 delay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I knew you really liked them Vince


----------



## MuZo2

Also can you do measurements of A3 vs A2


----------



## kiler

These A3 look so good if all the mid goodness is proved. How do they do with female vocals?


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> Digging the profile of @1clearhead and found a really interesting IEM, "kinera BD05"
> They are on sale at taobao for just 99 yuan (really cheap for a Hybrid)
> https://world.taobao.com/item/525457247205.htm


 
  
 They are really cheap and the best bang for the buck for a hybrid after burning them in past 50 hours! They have all the characteristics to sound similar to my K3003, but in a sports version hybrid.
  


riisalat said:


> As in how good is the tingo? Compared to something mainstream? Like take the se215 for example ?


 
  
 The SE215 comes out short basically in the sub-bass region all the way to the transparent highs, which the Tingo FL800's really shines in. The clarity is clean and immersive.


----------



## 1clearhead

About the *Sendiy M2*.......they do everything right rather then having any flaws. They are just that good! Even the package deal is above price worthy!


----------



## Riisalat

So the among all the IE800 clones, the tingo is the way to go ?


----------



## Cheesedoodle

hisoundfi said:


> LZ-A3 is a boss fellas.
> 
> People spend thousands on record players, cartridges, tube amps and cable's trying to achieve a warm, buttery and expansive "tubey" kind of sound. LZ pulled it off with a $150 dollar IEM.
> 
> ...


 

 Good to hear. I love the LZ-a2, so this sounds very promising. How's the isolation? Looks like it would be subpar given the size of the earpiece.
  
 I baby my gear, too!


----------



## Cheesedoodle

I have a quick question about sound pressure level specs for Chinese IEMs on Aliexpress. Many of the headphones (e.g. by LZ and Musicmaker) have listed in their specs on Aliexpress "Headphone sensitivity:120±3db." I assume this figure is sound pressure level given in db/V rather than db/mW. Does anyone know exactly what this figure is?


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> Looking forward to you comparo Cad


 
 Got the Z03A in and put them on the burn-in station without even taking a listen. They must be easy to drive because they sounded a bit louder than I'm used to just sitting there playing out into space. Sounded tinny and "trebley" just lying on the desk. I thought oh no they sound a harsh and I don't even have them in but I just walked away and let the entire disc play...came back and took a really quick listen (1 song) after switching to Auvio tips and it sounded very good. I know it was only one tune but I was impressed and wanted to listen more but I gotta obey the rules so off to burn-in until tomorrow. I loaded up the 6 disc platter with a wide variety of music and let them cook on medium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 More to come...


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> LZ-A3 is a boss fellas.
> 
> People spend thousands on record players, cartridges, tube amps and cable's trying to achieve a warm, buttery and expansive "tubey" kind of sound. LZ pulled it off with a $150 dollar IEM.
> 
> ...


 
 Twin has the code too if you run out.


----------



## anticute

cadcam said:


> Got the Z03A in and put them on the burn-in station without even taking a listen. They must be easy to drive because they sounded a bit louder than I'm used to just sitting there playing out into space. Sounded tinny and "trebley" just lying on the desk. I thought oh no they sound a harsh and I don't even have them in but I just walked away and let the entire disc play...came back and took a really quick listen (1 song) after switching to Auvio tips and it sounded very good. I know it was only one tune but I was impressed and wanted to listen more but I gotta obey the rules so off to burn-in until tomorrow. I loaded up the 6 disc platter with a wide variety of music and let them cook on medium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When you have the time, could you please check where your sub bass rolls off? I'm curious to find out if it's just my pair that is a bit lacking in the very bottom end or if it's a general thing..


----------



## TwinACStacks

Are you using the stock yellow core hybids they are shipped with? If so, THAT is your problem. They don't help the sound of them at all. The black tips in the accessory bag are better, and something like an Auvio or Sony Hybrid will raise them to next level.

 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

LOL, it's budget gear if you're a millionaire!
  
 Maestro!

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/unique-melody-um-maestro-12-driver-iem/reviews/15510
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## wuhanclan

anticute said:


> When you have the time, could you please check where your sub bass rolls off? I'm curious to find out if it's just my pair that is a bit lacking in the very bottom end or if it's a general thing..


 
  
 Got these for 2 days now. Only burned in for a few hours before I started listening.
 Couldn't tell you the frequency but I think they extend pretty low. Doesn't roll off as much as my Senn HD600s but more than my AQ Nighthawks. The Senns aren't really known for having sub bass anyway so not sure that this is saying much. Daft Punk's RAM was quite enjoyable as well as some orchestral soundtracks with powerful bass. I'm not sure how deep you want to go or how complex. Something like Mountains (Hans Zimmer, Interstellar OST) is going to be too much for the Z03A but then again, that track is too much for most headphones.
  
 Anyhow, the Z03A have definitely impressed me. Overall a rich, balanced and smooth sounding signature. Treble is definitely non fatiguing to my ears. Bass can sound slightly muddy with a touch of mid bass bloat but this is really nitpicking. I just gotta keep reminding myself that I only paid 30 bucks for these things. Couldn't get a good fit with any of the tips supplied but I found some random spare tips that worked for me. I think wide bore is the way to go here.
  
 Ran it out of a Galaxy S4 and Audio GD NFB 11.32
  
 I should also be getting the LZ-A3 next week so pretty pumped for that too!


----------



## airomjosh

hisoundfi said:


> My experience with the LZ-A3 can be summed up by the song title.
> 
> The A3 sounds incredible


 
 How would you compare them with Trinity Atlas? Coming from LZ A2 which are better upgrade in terms of over all SQ, A3 or Atlas?


----------



## Hisoundfi

airomjosh said:


> How would you compare them with Trinity Atlas? Coming from LZ A2 which are better upgrade in terms of over all SQ, A3 or Atlas?


 
 That would be a good comparison for the review. I will make sure to do that.
  
 For now, I'll say that the A3 is a smoother sounding earphone with more bass depth and less crisp highs.


----------



## vegetaleb

Do you think the LZ-z0A3 price will decrease in a couple of weeks?
 And if they will add some colors


----------



## JacKallen

vegetaleb said:


> Do you think the LZ-z0A3 price will decrease in a couple of weeks?
> And if they will add some colors


 
 I don't think so. Once they have decreased the price once it is usually pretty steady, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## MuZo2

bhazard said:


> New $20 dual driver from Monoprice. Looks a lot like the Moe SS-01, which the company doesn't seem to be around anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Identical to 
http://www.amazon.de/August-EP520-Fernbedienung-Freisprechen-Universell/dp/B01BBZI0HC
Seems some OEM stuff..


----------



## goody

Just got my LZ-z0A3 and it sounds wonderful i also have the Bette 10mm between them i have the best sounding iems for the price i have heard thanks to this thread .....If these iems were western brands they would at least cost $100 and above ...i do understand the associated costs western brands have to make ....
  
  The LZ-z0A3 is just WOW for the price


----------



## Saoshyant

Does anyone have any thoughts on the **** BT cable? It appears it should have an MMCX option for termination. It's also pretty inexpensive, but I've never looked into this cable type, so for all I know there are other options that I'm just unaware of.

Also, both my QKZ W1 and Cosonic W1 have arrived. The QKZ has a fairly balanced sound, not focusing on bass like so many seem to at it's price range (around $9 USD shipped.)

It handles some of the softer music I listen to well so far, especially Beck's Sea Change album.

I can't remember who suggested this IEM, but thank you.


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the **** BT cable? It appears it should have an MMCX option for termination. It's also pretty inexpensive, but I've never looked into this cable type, so for all I know there are other options that I'm just unaware of.
> 
> Also, both my QKZ W1 and Cosonic W1 have arrived. The QKZ has a fairly balanced sound, not focusing on bass like so many seem to at it's price range (around $9 USD shipped.)
> 
> ...


 

 Can't comment on the cable Saosh but I would like to know what you think of the 10mm QKZ DD W1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love my Cos W1 for working out and doing outside work in, hardy iem all around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love you taste in music as well, Beck is going to be at Memphis in may and the main reason I'll attend this year


----------



## Saoshyant

I'll bring it to work tonight and give it a real listen Podster


----------



## Ruben123

saoshyant said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the **** BT cable? It appears it should have an MMCX option for termination. It's also pretty inexpensive, but I've never looked into this cable type, so for all I know there are other options that I'm just unaware of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Fairly balanced? Im listening! Could you compare them to neutral IEMs?


----------



## Saoshyant

ruben123 said:


> saoshyant said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any thoughts on the **** BT cable? It appears it should have an MMCX option for termination. It's also pretty inexpensive, but I've never looked into this cable type, so for all I know there are other options that I'm just unaware of.
> ...




I'll try to sit down soon to see how it sounds compared to Ety HF5 & Hifiman RE0. I should get a chance tomorrow morning or so.


----------



## crabdog

I wonder if these are worth getting excited over?
http://hz.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-DZAT-DF-10-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Headphones-Bass-HIFI-Fever-DIY-Wooded/1825606_32604737863.html?spm=2114.10010108.100007.8.7U8Csb


----------



## Ruben123

saoshyant said:


> I'll try to sit down soon to see how it sounds compared to Ety HF5 & Hifiman RE0. I should get a chance tomorrow morning or so.



 


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Ewen

I can comment on the QKZ W1, I got it last week with the QKZ ( Phrodi ) POD-300.

As Saoshyant said the W1 is fairly balanced compared to most budget IEMs.
Still too much bass and highs, but EQing is not mandatory.
Comfort and isolation are good and the tips are acceptable since it's an OTH.

POD-300 is balanced, I would have liked a little bit softer highs but I'm nitpicking.
On the other side, W1 has better comfort, isolation and sensitivity.

Both are good in my opinion, the W1 with its detachable cable is a lot of earphone for $8.
The POD-300 has an enjoyable and rare sound signature for $11.

Hope this help.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Glad you guys are enjoying the W1. They really are a ton of earphone for the money.


----------



## SilentCinema

LZ-Z02A OOTB - stock tips are not good, however when you find the right tips (experiment for personal preference) they are nice, I have personally settled with foam tips from hck 5mm but i think if you use some wide bore tips you should be fine. Before any burning in they sound smooth, warm at the same time very detailed. BASS still needs to mature with burn in as it starts off a bit too aggressive in the mid-bass on some tracks BUT after only 2 hours pink noise i can already tell that is starting to settle down and this isn't an illusion because i can spot mid bass madness from a mile off. So far the more i go through different genres of tracks the more it seems to really beat the kz EDR2 and joyroom E107. Its just my puro iem500 it needs to surpass, puros still have greater sparkle in treble and smoother bass as opposed to the LZ-Z02A punchier bass (100 burn time on puros) but the LZ-Z02A has its own thing going on with nice smoothness in mid and treble with details still present and nice separation and i think this wil just get better with more burn. With regards to the open back im assuming that was implemented in order to optimise bass because when i put my fingers over them the bass immediately cuts out by 80%. Btw Super easy to power, my mic works good, there are a couple of light scuff marks on the gold paint areas but very minor, the 3.5mm jack looks a little scratched with some black marks on it but I've emailed hck to see what can be done but this doesn't effect the sound. I will update after 50hours pink noise and compare them to the ole sparkley puros


----------



## Arvan

Just placed an order on these. Macaw T1000. Hope they are good enough for the daily commute and for podcasts. They sure look nice and Macaw have pretty darn good iems.


----------



## anticute

arvan said:


> Just placed an order on these. Macaw T1000. Hope they are good enough for the daily commute and for podcasts. They sure look nice and Macaw have pretty darn good iems.


 
 Will be interested in hearing what you think once you receive them!


----------



## dewy22

I got my LZ-Z03A and it has been burning for 24 hours.  So far, I have mix feeling about it.  The gold aluminum plate on the cord slider came off the plastic insert.  That can be fixed with some super glue.  The sound isolation for IEM is just poor.  Riding in the bart train, I was able to hear all the track and tunnel noises.  When I was in the elevator and I was able to listen in on a conversation about new shows on Netflix.  So I suspect the Z03A is semi-open.  I was able to hear the music coming out of the earphone even when I use a finger to block the opening and taped up the port near the cable.  Not sure if I received a defective one, but drum beat sounds flat and recessive on mine.  I was listening to The Black Key’s Lonely Boy and was wondering where is the drum bass.  I listened to a drum solo performance and it sounded like he was playing on a marching band snare drum.  Can someone with LZ-Z03A listen to this performance and let me know if the drum bass sound realistic to them?  I played this performance on my VE Monk and Narmoo S1 and they sounded great.


----------



## Inszy

Macaw RT10 are waste of money, so probably the same with T1000.
 But I have hope, that I'm wrong.


----------



## TwinACStacks

dewy22 said:


> I got my LZ-Z03A and it has been burning for 24 hours.  So far, I have mix feeling about it.  The gold aluminum plate on the cord slider came off the plastic insert.  That can be fixed with some super glue.  The sound isolation for IEM is just poor.  Riding in the bart train, I was able to hear all the track and tunnel noises.  When I was in the elevator and I was able to listen in on a conversation about new shows on Netflix.  So I suspect the Z03A is semi-open.  I was able to hear the music coming out of the earphone even when I use a finger to block the opening and taped up the port near the cable.  Not sure if I received a defective one, but drum beat sounds flat and recessive on mine.  I was listening to The Black Key’s Lonely Boy and was wondering where is the drum bass.  I listened to a drum solo performance and it sounded like he was playing on a marching band snare drum.  Can someone with LZ-Z03A listen to this performance and let me know if the drum bass sound realistic to them?  I played this performance on my VE Monk and Narmoo S1 and they sounded great.










 Did you throw away those POS Stock Yellow-core Hybrid tips they are shipped with? The Black ones are way better and if you roll a few different kinds there are better ones than those.
  
 The Monks are good for what they are, Earbuds, but no where near the SQ caliber of an in-ear like the Z03A
  
 You either have a defective Pair or Bad Seal or the wrong eartips on them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

Guys,after a few dynamics and dual dynamics i want to get my first balanced armature ? Can someone help me lost my BA virginity? It can be just BA or a hybrid !


----------



## CADCAM

dewy22 said:


> I got my LZ-Z03A and it has been burning for 24 hours.  So far, I have mix feeling about it.  The gold aluminum plate on the cord slider came off the plastic insert.  That can be fixed with some super glue.  The sound isolation for IEM is just poor.  Riding in the bart train, I was able to hear all the track and tunnel noises.  When I was in the elevator and I was able to listen in on a conversation about new shows on Netflix.  So I suspect the Z03A is semi-open.  I was able to hear the music coming out of the earphone even when I use a finger to block the opening and taped up the port near the cable.  Not sure if I received a defective one, but drum beat sounds flat and recessive on mine.  I was listening to The Black Key’s Lonely Boy and was wondering where is the drum bass.  I listened to a drum solo performance and it sounded like he was playing on a marching band snare drum.  Can someone with LZ-Z03A listen to this performance and let me know if the drum bass sound realistic to them?  I played this performance on my VE Monk and Narmoo S1 and they sounded great.


 
 This sounds pretty good straight out of my old Asus laptop, no external DAC or anything. Bass is deep and authoritative...no issue's there.
 I'm also isolated quite well from outside noise. You have a tip issue I bet. Never tried the stock tips on mine went right to the Auvio's but actually may prefer stock Puro tips. Running them now and sound is impressive. Start tip rolling...


----------



## leobigfield

twinacstacks said:


> Did you throw away those POS Stock Yellow-core Hybrid tips they are shipped with? The Black ones are way better and if you roll a few different kinds there are better ones than those.
> 
> *The Monks are good for what they are, Earbuds, but no where near the SQ caliber of an in-ear like the Z03A*
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a bold statement, no pun intended! I think that my monks are better than my GR07 and at least on par with my E-Q5.


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> Did you throw away those POS Stock Yellow-core Hybrid tips they are shipped with? The Black ones are way better and if you roll a few different kinds there are better ones than those.
> 
> *The Monks are good for what they are, Earbuds, but no where near the SQ caliber of an in-ear like the Z03A*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you heard the Monks yet Keith? If not, give it a shot! You would be surprised by what they are capable of


----------



## carltonh

twinacstacks said:


> Did you throw away those POS Stock Yellow-core Hybrid tips they are shipped with? The Black ones are way better and if you roll a few different kinds there are better ones than those.
> 
> The Monks are good for what they are, Earbuds, but no where near the SQ caliber of an in-ear like the Z03A
> 
> ...


 

 Multiple people are responding to your Monk opinion, and my Z03A hasn't arrived yet, but I'll note that the Monk + missing subbass would be a $1000 class sound. But because of the missing subbass that is effectively unavoidable with an earbud, it leaves it below the Puro iE500, LG Quadbeat 3, Rock Zircon, even the KZ EDR2 for music that requires the subbass to be properly heard down to 20 Hz, and especially the music that requires it be felt below 20 Hz...IMHO.


----------



## cr0wnest

Damnit EE just released custom **** UE Hybrids. Knowles 30042 BA + 9.2mm dual dynamic drivers. How to keep up? 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-MMCX/32631446078.html





They are 38 bucks for now. Not expecting these to have any crossover, but seeing how good the original **** UE was I dont think this should be any worse. In fact a dedicated tweeter should solve the problem with the splashy treble on the original **** UE.


----------



## Niyologist

So after 15 hours of burn in with my LZ Z03A and NX2 USB DAC. The soundstage doesn't sound so compressed anymore.


----------



## BurntToast12

Hoi, Are there any impedance raiser sold on Aliexpress?
 Ebay and Amazon isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Riisalat

So how long does something stay new in china ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

carltonh said:


> Multiple people are responding to your Monk opinion, and my Z03A hasn't arrived yet, but I'll note that the Monk + missing subbass would be a $1000 class sound. But because of the missing subbass that is effectively unavoidable with an earbud, it leaves it below the Puro iE500, LG Quadbeat 3, Rock Zircon, even the KZ EDR2 for music that requires the subbass to be properly heard down to 20 Hz, and especially the music that requires it be felt below 20 Hz...IMHO.




 Be that as it may, that is my point. Earbuds simply do not have the bass response of a good in ear. I consider the Z03A to edge out the Puros and the Icons. It's close but the Z03A simly have that refined LZ sound.

No I haven't heard the monk and probably won't as I don't care for earbuds.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

leobigfield said:


> That's a bold statement, no pun intended! I think that my monks are better than my GR07 and at least on par with my E-Q5.




 That isn't encouraging to me as I didn't care for the Vsonics at all. However It was probably due to the fact that I simply could not get a good fit with them.

 TWIN


----------



## Danneq

twinacstacks said:


> Be that as it may, that is my point. Earbuds simply do not have the bass response of a good in ear. I consider the Z03A to edge out the Puros and the Icons. It's close but the Z03A simly have that refined LZ sound.
> 
> No I haven't heard the monk and probably won't as I don't care for earbuds.
> 
> TWIN




And IEMs, not even open ones, are not close to earbuds when it comes to soundstage size and airiness. Heck, find one sub $200 IEM that's even close to the $5 Monk. And Monk far from the best earbud when it comes to soundstage. But with earbuds you pretty much have to give up the deep bass that an IEM can provide...

All of this reminds me of the difference between open and closed headphones.


----------



## Saoshyant

danneq said:


> All of this reminds me of the difference between open and closed headphones.


 
  
 That's how I feel as well.  For full size, I'm of the opinion that unless you have particular tastes, everyone in this hobby should own at least one each of open and closed headphones.  Same goes for IEMs and earbuds.


----------



## JacKallen

sound eq said:


> give me time as i think i was abit tough on the sendiy m2, so ignore my previous post about my impression
> 
> as i think i had a bad seal on m2, i am tip rolling now with m2 so once i settle to the right tip choice i will give u a better idea about this iem


 
 Any news on your experience with these?


----------



## FUYU

cr0wnest said:


> Damnit EE just released custom **** UE Hybrids. Knowles 30042 BA + 9.2mm dual dynamic drivers. How to keep up?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-MMCX/32631446078.html
> 
> ...





The BA is almost sticking out of the nozzle. Tuning is also almost non-existant. That frequency-graph, though. I didn't expect them to openly admit that there are no proper Crossovers.


----------



## crabdog

danneq said:


> And IEMs, not even open ones, are not close to earbuds when it comes to soundstage size and airiness. Heck, find one sub $200 IEM that's even close to the $5 Monk. And Monk far from the best earbud when it comes to soundstage. But with earbuds you pretty much have to give up the deep bass that an IEM can provide...
> 
> All of this reminds me of the difference between open and closed headphones.


 
 ^ This. Time and again when I listen on the Monks I'll be like "w.t.f!?" I don't have any high end gear yet but it makes me wonder if I should invest in more earbuds. I was outside with the Monks a few nights ago listening to a song I'd never heard before when there was this huge WOOSH sound and I actually took the phones out of my ears to see where the low flying plane or truck rushing by was. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## crabdog

The cable on the LZ Z03A looks exactly like the one on my EDR2 and ED9. Please tell me it's not the same.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just focus on the sound @crabdog, because the sound is just so good for the price.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Just focus on the sound @crabdog, because the sound is just so good for the price.


 
 I'll take that as a "yes, they are exactly the same" lol. Ah well I don't mind wiring over the ears if I'm walking. Pulling the trigger on them tonight.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hehe, haven't gotten my EDR2 in yet actually, so I don't know if it's the case.  I'm mainly just pointing out it's a great IEM!


----------



## anticute

dewy22 said:


> Not sure if I received a defective one, but drum beat sounds flat and recessive on mine.  I was listening to The Black Key’s Lonely Boy and was wondering where is the drum bass.  I listened to a drum solo performance and it sounded like he was playing on a marching band snare drum.


 
 Sounds a lot like what my pair sounds like. Bass lacks body, because the sub bass rolls off. And yes, I have done a lot of tip rolling, it's not an issue with seal or wrong tips.
  


crabdog said:


> The cable on the LZ Z03A looks exactly like the one on my EDR2 and ED9. Please tell me it's not the same.


 
 Sorry to have to break it to you, but yeah, it seems to be the same. Maybe _slightly _less sticky than most of the KZ cables (EDSE excluded - my pair has a cable that looks exactly like the cables on the other KZ's I have, but isn't sticky), but apart from that it's the same POS cable that the KZ's have.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Hehe, haven't gotten my EDR2 in yet actually, so I don't know if it's the case.  I'm mainly just pointing out it's a great IEM!


 
  
  


anticute said:


> Sounds a lot like what my pair sounds like. Bass lacks body, because the sub bass rolls off. And yes, I have done a lot of tip rolling, it's not an issue with seal or wrong tips.
> 
> Sorry to have to break it to you, but yeah, it seems to be the same. Maybe _slightly _less sticky than most of the KZ cables (EDSE excluded - my pair has a cable that looks exactly like the cables on the other KZ's I have, but isn't sticky), but apart from that it's the same POS cable that the KZ's have.


 
 Well I hope they work out as I've just finalized my order. Also got a bit of a discount (thanks to Twin and Easy). I can see why Easy has a good reputation here, their customer service is excellent.


----------



## Saoshyant

ruben123 said:


> saoshyant said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any thoughts on the **** BT cable? It appears it should have an MMCX option for termination. It's also pretty inexpensive, but I've never looked into this cable type, so for all I know there are other options that I'm just unaware of.
> ...


 
  
 Ok, haven't had much time to compare, but comparing hte QKZ W1 to the Hifiman RE0 and Ety HF5, the bass is certainly boosted on the W1, but not to the extent that many other fun-centric IEMs aim for.  I don't have any equipment for volume matching, so I can only estimate.  The treble feels a little behind the RE0 and HF5, but boosted treble can create a feeling of higher definition, and at least for the HF5 it's one of the best definition based IEMs in it's price range, so I can't say I'm surprised there.  I'd still say it's fairly balanced in it's sound all things considered, it's just not neutral to the extent of the two it was compared against.  I'd say it's slightly behind the HD700 in amount of bass, but not by much, and that generally isn't considered a bass heavy headphone, or at least I wouldn't consider it as such.
  
 In non-music respects, the isolation is actually pretty solid with music going, but not to Ety levels.  Comfort-wise, I had an issue with my left ear being uncomfortable due to pressure against the tragus (I think that's what it's called,) but a very minor rotation of the IEM fixed that and seemed to have no negative effects on the sound.  The cable guides for over ear are more cable suggestions, as they're not particularly bendable like many I've seen, just somewhat rubbery guides that don't retain much in the way of memory, and bounce back into position.  But functionally, they serve their purpose.  The case is a simple plastic case with no interior padding, but it feels quite sturdy.  Interestingly enough about the case, on the left side of it there's a gap that is big enough for the cable to go through without restriction, almost like they intend for you to put a small DAP inside when you're listening.


----------



## SilentCinema

LZ-Z02A are just wonderful so far i think they are starting to satisfy me in a way, where i can keep my puros in storage to keep them safe from wear and tear. I just tried original shure triple flange tips with the third flange cut off and they give a nice open sound, not as close and personal as foamy or wide bore tips but nice to know i can widen the stage with them. The bass will never be in ear subwoofer but it is there and can still be enjoyed with low frequency hitting tracks. Puros have a better bass department but harder to drive. 

 Personal note, because of the puros brighter setup and clarity i find it enjoyable but can't help analysing the tracks each time i listen with them however with the LZ-Z02A the clarity and detail is still there if not better at times but with a warmth in it that just allows me to polish off huge playlists without realising and just enjoy the music. This makes me think the LZ-A3 must be amazing, i hope they still have that warmth in them or may be they might put the warmth into the new Lz-a2 mentioned correct me if im wrong.

Stevie wonder - signed, sealed, delivered--puro iem500 present slightly better representation than the LZ-Z02A, the instrument that comes from the left side every so often is not as apparent in the LZ-Z02A but ever so slightly, just nitpicking but then again the LZ-Z02A is only a single driver so it does bloody well


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> That's how I feel as well.  For full size, I'm of the opinion that unless you have particular tastes, everyone in this hobby should own at least one each of open and closed headphones.  Same goes for IEMs and earbuds.


 






 I agree. Call me quirky (I am), but I don't like the way earbuds feel (to me) like they are ready to fall out of my ears at any moment. I'm Seriously eyeing the MR. Z Tomahawks as I've heard they are quite good and actually DO have extended Bass. But I'm just afraid I won't like the way they feel.
  
 Hold Me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> I agree. Call me quirky (I am), but I don't like the way earbuds feel (to me) like they are ready to fall out of my ears at any moment. I'm Seriously eyeing the MR. Z Tomahawks as I've heard they are quite good and actually DO have extended Bass. But I'm just afraid I won't like the way they feel.
> 
> Hold Me.
> 
> TWIN




I was thinking like you and thought I would never use earbuds again after I started using IEMs till I got the Monk. And that changed my mind completely. Now I think I won't go back to IEMs again.  After you get used to its sound and bass, IEM bass could be too exaggerated and sound unnatural. 

Monk became my daily driver and loving them more after I added an 75 ohm adapter to the chain. Call me crazy but I love them more than my other IEMs. YMMW.


----------



## Danneq

twinacstacks said:


> I agree. Call me quirky (I am), but I don't like the way earbuds feel (to me) like they are ready to fall out of my ears at any moment. I'm Seriously eyeing the MR. Z Tomahawks as I've heard they are quite good and actually DO have extended Bass. But I'm just afraid I won't like the way they feel.
> 
> Hold Me.
> 
> TWIN




I'm quirky the other way around. I don't like to shove things (deep) inside my ears/ear canals if it's not really necessary. So earbuds are the perfect solution for me...


----------



## Riisalat

ozkan said:


> I was thinking like you and thought I would never use earbuds again after I started using IEMs till I got the Monk. And that changed my mind completely. Now I think I won't go back to IEMs again.  After you get used to its sound and bass, IEM bass could be too exaggerated and sound unnatural.
> 
> Monk became my daily driver and loving them more after I added an 75 ohm adapter to the chain. Call me crazy but I love them more than my other IEMs. YMMW.


which 75 ohm adapter are you using mate ?


----------



## ozkan

riisalat said:


> which 75 ohm adapter are you using mate ?




This one. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/BOCUR-AUDIO-PURE-COPPER-99-99-75OHM-ADAPTER-CABLE-FREE-SHIPPING-TO-WORLDWIDE-/331798876094?nav=SEARCH


----------



## cclocke

You guys and making me have second thoughts on purchasing the LZ Z03a.  I hope it is as good as the initial reviews were, and not as mediocre as some are recently posting.  I'll find out when I get mine this week.


----------



## Eric95M

This is a stupid question I know. But, What does this mean?  The cattle products kind of threw me.  Thank you!
 Eric
  
  
*Easy A1* latest cattle products, sports dynamic in-ear headphones. Unique patented tuning technology design
 This In Ear Headphone is made of double magnetic pronunciation Dynamic  
 With professional equipment,It is easy to capture the Bass and other low-level
 easy to enjoy the rock music


----------



## anticute

cclocke said:


> You guys and making me have second thoughts on purchasing the LZ Z03a.  I hope it is as good as the initial reviews were, and not as mediocre as some are recently posting.  I'll find out when I get mine this week.


 
 Don't get me wrong, apart from that thing with the sub bass, it's a great sounding IEM. For me, the problem is that the fact that it (at least my pair) is lacking in that area really bothers me. YMMV, might just be a difference between sets or something.


----------



## anticute

eric95m said:


> *Easy A1* latest cattle products, sports dynamic in-ear headphones. Unique patented tuning technology design
> This In Ear Headphone is made of double magnetic pronunciation Dynamic
> With professional equipment,It is easy to capture the Bass and other low-level
> easy to enjoy the rock music


 
 Haha, sounds great, but you have to have REALLY big ears to get a good fit, I guess


----------



## dewy22

So I tip-rolled all night. Tried Auvio L and M, but settle with Comply foam for the best seal. It improved on the sound isolation but the bass drum still doesn't round realistic. It is impactful and I can 'feel' it, but the bass drum is not suppose to be a quick and impactful. It is suppose booming and extended. Referring to the solo drum performance, he is kicking it in turbo speed and it is suppose to go 'thump, thump...'. I put on my Sony MDRV6 to confirm the bass drum sound. So I concluded if this is how LZ-Z03A replicate the bass drum then it is not the sound signature I am looking for. YMMV.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

twinacstacks said:


> I agree. Call me quirky (I am), but I don't like the way earbuds feel (to me) like they are ready to fall out of my ears at any moment. I'm Seriously eyeing the MR. Z Tomahawks as I've heard they are quite good and actually DO have extended Bass. But I'm just afraid I won't like the way they feel.
> 
> Hold Me.
> 
> TWIN




Now Easy has the Tomahawk IEM version and said it's better than the ear bud. 
Getting ready to jump...


----------



## sikahr

ozkan said:


> This one.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/BOCUR-AUDIO-PURE-COPPER-99-99-75OHM-ADAPTER-CABLE-FREE-SHIPPING-TO-WORLDWIDE-/331798876094?nav=SEARCH


  

 Damn Ozkan.
 I really hope you didn't pay this 35$.


----------



## Riisalat

sikahr said:


> Damn Ozkan.
> I really hope you didn't pay this 35$.


 
 Why not though ?


----------



## ozkan

sikahr said:


> Damn Ozkan.
> I really hope you didn't pay this 35$.




Why? Yes, I paid $35. It's a great cable.


----------



## EISENbricher

Someone pls explain this 75ohm cable science to me.


----------



## Danneq

I paid something like $9 for a 75 ohm impedance adapter from Penon audio. Got a 150 ohm as well for the same price...


----------



## Riisalat

ozkan said:


> Why? Yes, I paid $35. It's a great cable.


 
 Exactly ! i secretly hope someone buys me one.


----------



## EISENbricher

No no... I want to know for what it is used and what is this hype surrounding it.


----------



## ozkan

eisenbricher said:


> No no... I want to know for what it is used and what is this hype surrounding it.




If you wanna know what the adapter does on Monk check the Etymotic ER4 thread.


----------



## Riisalat

ozkan said:


> If you wanna know what the adapter does on Monk check the Etymotic ER4 thread.


 
  
 I've had my eye on these. How is it on the monk ? I am looking to pick one up but 35 dollars is a bit of a squeeze right now. How good are these?


----------



## hakuzen

after 400 burn hours, i'm really enjoying the lz-z03a. for cheap price you get great mids, good detail, instruments separation, and soundstage.
 the bass is also very good, some highs too. i only notice a pair of details which could be improved:
 1- some rumble warm subbass (definitely not clear, someone commented it in this thread). rest of bass is pretty awesome, punchy, tight, and clear.
 2- narrow peak in high mids, which doesn't sound natural. some trumpet and loud voices sound a bit strange, too high. would like to see its curve, if someone can measure it, to locate that tiny peak and eq it.
 i like them more (for the mids and highs) than the xiaomi piston 3, which are half the price ($15), quite more than the nasty tenmak pianos (which are slightly cheaper), but less than some vsonics, like the vc02 ($42, discontinued), or the gr07 classic ($80). so could say it's clearly my best option in its price range (even better, once equalized those two details).
  
 (used ibasso dx90 as dap, and stock black silicone tips)


----------



## sikahr

riisalat said:


> I've had my eye on these. How is it on the monk ? I am looking to pick one up but 35 dollars is a bit of a squeeze right now. How good are these?





You can built one by yourself for peanuts.
Procedure:
Cut Cheap headphone cable extension, leaving desirable length.
Solder resistors in the middle.
Close with thermo shrink tube.

Will be so proud of yourself.


----------



## ozkan

sikahr said:


> You can built one by yourself for peanuts.
> Procedure:
> Cut Cheap headphone cable extension, leaving desirable length.
> Solder resistors in the middle.
> ...


 
  
 It is not that easy my friend. Yes, you can do it yourself but the result won't be as good as this one and there is a reason why the cables, adapters and converters are sometimes too expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 This guy uses some expensive cables (not like your stock earbud cables) and resistors. He claims it is better than the Etymotic converter cable and I think that's a true statement! Just keep in mind that Etymotic converter cable is being sold for $49.


----------



## DeLuX

Damned! I've been on the fence about the monks all week long, after dinner and some beers finally decided to pull the 5dollar trigger, now they seem to be sold out? Can't find them any more on Aliexpress? Well I'll have the A3 and Z03A's arriving this week so all good iguess. You guys really got me thinking about the monks now though


----------



## EISENbricher

I see Monk in stock though...

Venture Electronics VE MONK earbud earphone (Still 5USD read the description plz)
http://s.aliexpress.com/3ERBri2Q
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## DeLuX

eisenbricher said:


> I see Monk in stock though...
> 
> Venture Electronics VE MONK earbud earphone (Still 5USD read the description plz)
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3ERBri2Q
> (from AliExpress Android)




Thanks, but gives an error when I try to order, appears their sold out...


----------



## ozkan

eisenbricher said:


> I see Monk in stock though...
> 
> Venture Electronics VE MONK earbud earphone (Still 5USD read the description plz)
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3ERBri2Q
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
  
 They are sold out again!


----------



## EISENbricher

Oh right... don't worry though seller told me that monks would be available for the same price for at least next two months. Hope they would add stock soon.


----------



## bhazard

75ohm adapters are easy to find. $35 is way too much. Search eBay and you'll find a bunch for $10.

It doesn't always make a noticeable change, and the change isn't always good, but worth trying on everything.


----------



## cclocke

I have the VE monks and LZ Z03a coming in this week.  Any suggestions for IEM and earbud tips for either of these?


----------



## Riisalat

bhazard said:


> 75ohm adapters are easy to find. $35 is way too much. Search eBay and you'll find a bunch for $10.
> 
> It doesn't always make a noticeable change, and the change isn't always good, but worth trying on everything.



Can you give me a link to a nice one mate ? Looking to get one but not looking to spend 35 !


----------



## endia

riisalat said:


> Can you give me a link to a nice one mate ? Looking to get one but not looking to spend 35 !



maybe this one, just adapter, no cable..
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Etymotic-ER4P-to-ER4S-3-5MM-plug-resistor-adaptor-/272165203681?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ozkan

riisalat said:


> Can you give me a link to a nice one mate ? Looking to get one but not looking to spend 35


 
  
 http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Inpedance-Plug


----------



## Danneq

riisalat said:


> Can you give me a link to a nice one mate ? Looking to get one but not looking to spend 35 !




Here's a seller in Hong Kong

Penon audio also sells the same ones (prices have gone up by a few dollars since I bought mine...


----------



## ozkan

riisalat said:


> Can you give me a link to a nice one mate ? Looking to get one but not looking to spend 35 !


 
  
 If you think $35 is too expensive, look at these ones!
  
 http://penonaudio.com/3.5%20mm-Male-to-Female
 http://penonaudio.com/Hisoundaudio-3.5mm-to-3.5mm-Golden-Impedance-cable
  
 Do you still think it is so expensive?


----------



## SilentCinema

dewy22 said:


> So I tip-rolled all night. Tried Auvio L and M, but settle with Comply foam for the best seal. It improved on the sound isolation but the bass drum still doesn't round realistic. It is impactful and I can 'feel' it, but the bass drum is not suppose to be a quick and impactful. It is suppose booming and extended. Referring to the solo drum performance, he is kicking it in turbo speed and it is suppose to go 'thump, thump...'. I put on my Sony MDRV6 to confirm the bass drum sound. So I concluded if this is how LZ-Z03A replicate the bass drum then it is not the sound signature I am looking for. YMMV.


 i listened to that solo on my LZ-Z02A and although they are not exactly the same as your LZ-Z03A they do have the same driver in them and yes i get know exactly what you are saying and in a nut shell of my opinion the bass driver is just not powerful enough or the design is not optimised for that deep heavy bass you are looking for. I think they are designed more towards a clean punchy bass instead, i tried my other bass heavy iems and i get the thump you are looking for. Unfortunately you won't get that from these, instead im thinking you'll get a good budget iem that can cater for most genres with an energetic bass. Not so much a heavy dark bass, i think the music maker tk12 will give you that however i don't own that yet but heard very good things about it on this forum with regard to bass but it is more expensive.


----------



## CADCAM

cclocke said:


> You guys and making me have second thoughts on purchasing the LZ Z03a.  I hope it is as good as the initial reviews were, and not as mediocre as some are recently posting.  I'll find out when I get mine this week.


 

 I think you'll be good...I got mine a few days ago and they are special. Excellent extension on the high end but if your recording is thin or leaning on the treble they can sound a bit sharp OOTB. Mine have broken in nicely and sound very good...they have great presentation of the details in the music, bass is there and not overdone like many others... I'm glad I grabbed them, like I said they are special especially for the $$. I did swap out the tips to Auvio's but actually replaced those with some stock Puro's and I'm happy.


----------



## Hisoundfi

cadcam said:


> I think you'll be good...I got mine a few days ago and they are special. Excellent extension on the high end but if your recording is thin or leaning on the treble they can sound a bit sharp OOTB. Mine have broken in nicely and sound very good...they have great presentation of the details in the music, bass is there and not overdone like many others... I'm glad I grabbed them, like I said they are special especially for the $$. I did swap out the tips to Auvio's but actually replaced those with some stock Puro's and I'm happy.


 
 I thought if anything they could use a little bit more top end extension. LZ recommends 200 hours of playtime before drawing a conclusion on them. I have probably 75 hours on mine and they top end is smooth at this point, with almost too much bass for my liking... almost  
  
 Cheers guys


----------



## JacKallen

hisoundfi said:


> I thought if anything they could use a little bit more top end extension. LZ recommends 200 hours of playtime before drawing a conclusion on them. I have probably 75 hours on mine and they top end is smooth at this point, with almost too much bass for my liking... almost
> 
> Cheers guys


 
 Could you give a quick comparison with the A3?


----------



## Hisoundfi

jackallen said:


> Could you give a quick comparison with the A3?


My mistake friends, I thought you were referring to the A3. 

The A3 has much more relaxed treble presence to my ears than the Z03A


----------



## SilentCinema

hisoundfi said:


> My mistake friends, I thought you were referring to the A3.
> 
> The A3 has much more relaxed treble presence to my ears than the Z03A




Haha Hisoundfi just unintentionally teased all the LZ-Z03A users


----------



## Cheesedoodle

silentcinema said:


> Haha Hisoundfi just unintentionally teased all the LZ-Z03A users


 

 I'll say.


----------



## Cheesedoodle

Based on what I'm reading in everyone's posts about the LZ-A3, it really sounds like a side-grade to the LZ-a2. I know some have called the LZ-Z03A a side-grade to the LZ-a2, but to my ears the LZ-Z03A is clearly a rung or two lower than the LZ-a2.


----------



## Shawn71

riisalat said:


> Can you give me a link to a nice one mate ? Looking to get one but not looking to spend 35 !




You will get it under $15 @ aliexpress,by dunu......further cheapest wld be a DIY if you can.


----------



## yacobx

http://penonaudio.com/BENJIE-S5
  
  
 ???????????????? anyone see this dap?


----------



## EISENbricher

yacobx said:


> http://penonaudio.com/BENJIE-S5
> 
> 
> ???????????????? anyone see this dap?



It looks fantastic... I'm curious to know if anyone has used it. 

Is it a new release, or people already know about this DAP?


Reading about it, I also stepped across this DAP. Any thoughts? 
http://penonaudio.com/ONN-X5


----------



## nolife1123

yacobx said:


> http://penonaudio.com/BENJIE-S5
> 
> 
> ???????????????? anyone see this dap?



It looks extremely alike to the Ruizu x05, and the logo on the back looks like the same type as the ruizu one, however, the buttons on here are way better placed, the ruizu x05 has touch volume buttons while this one has these metal ones, and i wouldnt know what the middle button is, but it looks cool. Apparently the battery life should also be 3x the ruizu battery life (58hrs vs 20hrs). If i hadn't gotten my Ruizu X08 lately, i probably would've gone for that right now (even tho the battery life on the x08 should be at least twice the one on that one)

I just found this thing on ali as well, it's from their own shop and seems to be brand new to the market!

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32621619756.html?aff_click_id=0ad58e06b47d4d3ea67b565a570dd4d0-1455723661279-04085-bm2aeAra&aff_platform=y


----------



## EISENbricher

nolife1123 said:


> It looks extremely alike to the Ruizu x05, and the logo on the back looks like the same type as the ruizu one, however, the buttons on here are way better placed, the ruizu x05 has touch volume buttons while this one has these metal ones, and i wouldnt know what the middle button is, but it looks cool. Apparently the battery life should also be 3x the ruizu battery life (58hrs vs 20hrs). If i hadn't gotten my Ruizu X08 lately, i probably would've gone for that right now (even tho the battery life on the x08 should be at least twice the one on that one)
> 
> I just found this thing on ali as well, it's from their own shop and seems to be brand new to the market!
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32621619756.html?aff_click_id=0ad58e06b47d4d3ea67b565a570dd4d0-1455723661279-04085-bm2aeAra&aff_platform=y


 
 Also... S5 <$30 here at their store : http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32621072899.html


----------



## nolife1123

eisenbricher said:


> Also... S5 <$30 here at their store : http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32621072899.html


 
 I believe I saw a 25$ pricetag if paid with the app!
 They also have a Ruizu X02-like model which seems metallic, although it's likely just that type of plastic, UI (from the 1 picture that you can actually see it) seems quite nice, the price of 21.90$ but 13.75$ using the app (if it's not just some kind of cheap trick).
 But I was right, they're brand new to the market, they don't have any feedback at all on their store, with only a couple of fresh orders!


----------



## Ruben123

nolife1123 said:


> I believe I saw a 25$ pricetag if paid with the app!
> They also have a Ruizu X02-like model which seems metallic, although it's likely just that type of plastic, UI (from the 1 picture that you can actually see it) seems quite nice, the price of 21.90$ but 13.75$ using the app (if it's not just some kind of cheap trick).
> But I was right, they're brand new to the market, they don't have any feedback at all on their store, with only a couple of fresh orders!


 

 The Ruizu model that looks like it (the credit card style one, really like it) has NO micro sd storage, only internal (!).


----------



## nolife1123

ruben123 said:


> The Ruizu model that looks like it (the credit card style one, really like it) has NO micro sd storage, only internal (!).


 
 The X05? I only just noticed that, glad I went for the X08 (which only ended up costing me 13$ anyways, so it was quite a deal!)
 The Benjie looks like a direct improvement to it, in every conceivable way (dedicated volume rockers, better placed touch keys, actual lock mechanism, even cooler design, sd card slot, on/off button)


----------



## Ruben123

nolife1123 said:


> The X05? I only just noticed that, glad I went for the X08 (which only ended up costing me 13$ anyways, so it was quite a deal!)
> The Benjie looks like a direct improvement to it, in every conceivable way (dedicated volume rockers, better placed touch keys, actual lock mechanism, even cooler design, sd card slot, on/off button)


 

 Oh wow that is really cheap. Have fun!


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Ordered tennmak piano today.


----------



## nhlean96

Can't decide between Tingo FL800 and kinera BD05, think I'll buy both


----------



## EISENbricher

nhlean96 said:


> Can't decide between Tingo FL800 and kinera BD05, think I'll buy both


 
 Haha no worry about getting confused there : )


----------



## Saoshyant

UTTERLY off topic, but considering how evil you all are and keep showing me pretty pretty IEMs that I end up wanting to buy, I was thinking of getting a decent LOD for my ipod nano to use with my RSA Shadow for a decent sounding micro-rig.  Anyone have any thoughts on http://www.ebay.com/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOW-PROFILE-LOD-CRYOED-PURE-COPPER-/251289767066?hash=item3a82098c9a:g:uWIAAMXQLs5RuqAN


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> UTTERLY off topic, but considering how evil you all are and keep showing me pretty pretty IEMs that I end up wanting to buy, I was thinking of getting a decent LOD for my ipod nano to use with my RSA Shadow for a decent sounding micro-rig.  Anyone have any thoughts on http://www.ebay.com/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOW-PROFILE-LOD-CRYOED-PURE-COPPER-/251289767066?hash=item3a82098c9a:g:uWIAAMXQLs5RuqAN


 
 I don't know if such a thing even exists, but I would be very interested in trying something like that out of my iPhone 6, just to see how it'd be. However, it just has a lightning connector, and I haven't found any LOD that gives lightning -> 3.5mm, which is what I would need to run it through my existing gear..


----------



## Saoshyant

@anticute Your best bet would be a step further with http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB?search=l19 and a dac/amp.  There are also dac/amps that have their own lightning cable.


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> @anticute Your best bet would be a step further with http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB?search=l19 and a dac/amp.  There are also dac/amps that have their own lightning cable.


 
 Yeah, I was suspecting something like that. Could you give me advice on what dac/amp would give good SQ for a decent price? And would it be worth it, SQ-wise, compared to running straight out of the 3.5mm port to a portable headphone amp?


----------



## Saoshyant

Unfortunately, I wouldn't be able to give that much in the way of suggestions.  I'm a fan of the Beyerdynamic A200P which luckily has dropped in price a ton from it's original $300 to around $140 or so (it's also known as the Astell & Kern AK10), but I'm sure there's much better in the way of cost vs quality.  It uses proprietary cables, but includes what you'd need.  I'd probably look into Schiit Fulla, or if you want to go a really inexpensive route I'd read up on the Fiio K1 to see if it's an option.


----------



## CADCAM

hisoundfi said:


> My mistake friends, I thought you were referring to the A3.
> 
> The A3 has much more relaxed treble presence to my ears than the Z03A


 

 That explains it.


----------



## r2muchstuff

saoshyant said:


> UTTERLY off topic, but considering how evil you all are and keep showing me pretty pretty IEMs that I end up wanting to buy, I was thinking of getting a decent LOD for my ipod nano to use with my RSA Shadow for a decent sounding micro-rig.  Anyone have any thoughts on http://www.ebay.com/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOW-PROFILE-LOD-CRYOED-PURE-COPPER-/251289767066?hash=item3a82098c9a:g:uWIAAMXQLs5RuqAN


 

 I have/used that LOD until I replaced an iPod 5.5 with a 5.5 iMod which requires caps in the LOD, I had no issues with it while in use.
  
 r2


----------



## r2muchstuff

anticute said:


> I don't know if such a thing even exists, but I would be very interested in trying something like that out of my iPhone 6, just to see how it'd be. However, it just has a lightning connector, and I haven't found any LOD that gives lightning -> 3.5mm, which is what I would need to run it through my existing gear..


 

 Apple Lightning to 30 pin adapter then 30 pin LOD will give line out.  However, there is a DAC in the lightning to 30 pin adapter which provides the line out, the iPod lightning connection only provides digital, so getting a better DAC to connect with a lightning cable may be the better choice.
  
 YMMV,
 r2


----------



## robvagyok

anyone here has the 1More 1DD + 2BA hybrid? LINK


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> UTTERLY off topic, but considering how evil you all are and keep showing me pretty pretty IEMs that I end up wanting to buy, I was thinking of getting a decent LOD for my ipod nano to use with my RSA Shadow for a decent sounding micro-rig.  Anyone have any thoughts on http://www.ebay.com/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOW-PROFILE-LOD-CRYOED-PURE-COPPER-/251289767066?hash=item3a82098c9a:g:uWIAAMXQLs5RuqAN


 
 Grab this and be done, I've been using mine for years with my 5th Gen Touch http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L-Shaped-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B005N6ZAT2


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> Grab this and be done, I've been using mine for years with my 5th Gen Touch http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L-Shaped-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B005N6ZAT2




Part of the reason I am debating the LOD I linked is the rig in the pictures for it is the same I'd be using, so the length of the cable feels very good.


----------



## Shawn71

lurk650 said:


> Grab this and be done, I've been using mine for years with my 5th Gen Touch http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L-Shaped-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B005N6ZAT2




True,I have the straight version (L3) and its still serving me well......



saoshyant said:


> Part of the reason I am debating the LOD I linked is the rig in the pictures for it is the same I'd be using, so the length of the cable feels very good.




This looks so sexy with viablue than the angled neutrik :tongue_smile:....but yeah vb is straight.:mad:

 http://m.aliexpress.com/search.htm?keywords=line+out+cable+with+viablue


----------



## AhmedouviX

looking for something to get with my rock zircon. what do you recommend? 10-15$


----------



## Ruben123

ahmedouvix said:


> looking for something to get with my rock zircon. what do you recommend? 10-15$


 

 KZ HDS1 for a midrangy sound (instead of v shaped). $6 if you look well.


----------



## AhmedouviX

ruben123 said:


> KZ HDS1 for a midrangy sound (instead of v shaped). $6 if you look well.


 
  
 i remember seeing one on ebay for 7$. also there is EDR2 for 5.16$ on gearbest  and i see many people recommending it on KZ thread.
  
 looking for other recommendations. thanks!


----------



## Ruben123

ahmedouvix said:


> i remember seeing one on ebay for 7$. also there is EDR2 for 5.16$ on gearbest  and i see many people recommending it on KZ thread.
> 
> looking for other recommendations. thanks!




Edr2 is also a tiny bit v shaped. Probably sounds much less aggressive than zircon, but the hds1 really is a totally different beast. Neutral with a slight mid bass bump.


----------



## AhmedouviX

ruben123 said:


> Edr2 is also a tiny bit v shaped. Probably sounds much less aggressive than zircon, but the hds1 really is a totally different beast. Neutral with a slight mid bass bump.


 
  
 okay what about Joyroom-E107. also if i increased the budget to 20 would Tingo-IE-FL800 be good? so many options and i am confused now


----------



## Ruben123

ahmedouvix said:


> okay what about Joyroom-E107. also if i increased the budget to 20 would Tingo-IE-FL800 be good? so many options and i am confused now




No clue man, been reading a lot about joyroom too


----------



## nhlean96

ahmedouvix said:


> okay what about Joyroom-E107. also if i increased the budget to 20 would Tingo-IE-FL800 be good? so many options and i am confused now


 
 The JOYROOM JR-E107 is better at many aspects than some KZ at this price. At least the cable, the microdriver and Joyroom is a better accessories brand (cable, charger, etc...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The QC of KZ is terrible, I've heard many guys received a faulty product of KZ, they're just fine for the price, as they're insanely cheap and sounds very decent. What I dislike of them is the somewhat muddy mid, bloated bass.
 There are some guys in this thread like both the E107, FL800 a lot, you can find on some previous pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're more expensive than those KZs, have better package, and better cables.


----------



## Ruben123

nhlean96 said:


> The JOYROOM JR-E107 is better at many aspects than some KZ at this price. At least the cable, the microdriver and Joyroom is a better accessories brand (cable, charger, etc...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 KZs or Joyrooms?


----------



## nhlean96

ruben123 said:


> KZs or Joyrooms?


 
 KZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't mean to start a war, as everyone hears things differently, but those KZs have been available in my country for about a month, and they received mixed feedback (50% good 50% bad) maybe because of the price is raised to high ($20 for ED9 and ATE, that's too much). At their price point, there's nothing to complain, but they DO have more flaws when compared to some well known brands such as Soundmagic, Vsonic, ... at the same price in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So if you're in EU or USA, the value you can get from KZs is amazing (as their price is too LOW, with free shipping), but there're many other p/p monsters on taobao


----------



## anticute

Many of the KZ's are pretty good, especially for the price (EDSE, ED9, HDS1 come to mind). There's an entire thread about KZ that you might want to look into (http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread).
  
 But I agree that the Joyroom E107 is better than all the KZ I have, and the Tingo FL800 is even better IMHO. Mixed impressions on the FL800 though (I've seen at least one person who really disliked it), but the general impression of the E107 seems to be rather good, based on what people have said in the thread. And, of course, I tend to agree with that.


----------



## EISENbricher

Just saw AliExpress' 6th anniversary deals notification and browsed through EE's store. Damn, there are pretty sick discounts there. Not only EE but across AliExpress.
  
 LZ03A with discount at $24


----------



## robervaul

eisenbricher said:


> Just saw AliExpress' 6th anniversary deals notification and browsed through EE's store. Damn, there are pretty sick discounts there. Not only EE but across AliExpress.
> 
> LZ03A with discount at $24


 

 Yep, DQSM $67


----------



## Saoshyant

I think I might wait for that sale to order a Sendiy M2


----------



## TwinACStacks

robervaul said:


> Yep, DQSM $67


 





 I'd wait for the New DQSM if I were you. Unless you happen to like javelins through your eardrums. They are a *"tad"* Upper-mid and Treble SPIKEY.
  
 Not quite as bad as the Macaw RT10 but almost.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

In case you didn't know this was going on, http://www.head-fi.org/t/802048/post-with-comment-to-win-an-fiio-new-portable-headphone-amp-a1-classic-tiny-metal


----------



## JustJoseph

twinacstacks said:


> I'd wait for the New DQSM if I were you. Unless you happen to like javelins through your eardrums. They are a *"tad"* Upper-mid and Treble SPIKEY.
> 
> Not quite as bad as the Macaw RT10 but almost.
> 
> TWIN



They can be eqed to remove the harshness. I did so and they sound normal now, with sq comparable to 150-200 bucks earphones. At that price it's really a good deal if you're willing to eq them. New dqsm will probably cost more than 150usd so it's in a different price range altogether


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm currently really hoping I like the earbuds I'm waiting on, http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Original-Wooden-Earbuds-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/519064_32576959704.html


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> Part of the reason I am debating the LOD I linked is the rig in the pictures for it is the same I'd be using, so the length of the cable feels very good.




That's a lot of monies to spend on a cable that's gonna do the same job as the Fiio but with a tiny bit shorter cable length. If you got the money then go for it I guess lol


----------



## EISENbricher

saoshyant said:


> I'm currently really hoping I like the earbuds I'm waiting on, http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Original-Wooden-Earbuds-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/519064_32576959704.html


 
 Same here, I'm intrigued by earbuds after experiencing Monks. btw @Danneq  said those DK-Jins are very good for those loving bass.


----------



## Sylmar

saoshyant said:


> I'm currently really hoping I like the earbuds I'm waiting on, http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Original-Wooden-Earbuds-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/519064_32576959704.html


 
 They sure look interesting.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> I think I might wait for that sale to order a Sendiy M2




Just checked and March 29th using the app they are $39. I'm gonna try and resist giving in


----------



## Danneq

eisenbricher said:


> Same here, I'm intrigued by earbuds after experiencing Monks. btw @Danneq  said those DK-Jins are very good for those loving bass.


 

 A lot of bass for a pair of earbuds. Better than most bassy earbuds in that bass isn't very boomy or flabby. The narrow soundstage is what killed it for me. Depth is pretty good, though...


----------



## s4tch

guys, anybody heard these?
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dynamic-motion-dm008k-iem
  
 i couldn't find too much info on them online, and there's only 2 mentions of these iem's in this very thread. any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## crabdog

s4tch said:


> guys, anybody heard these?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dynamic-motion-dm008k-iem
> 
> i couldn't find too much info on them online, and there's only 2 mentions of these iem's in this very thread. any feedback is much appreciated.


 
 They look tasty.


----------



## Eric95M

Doing my usual trolling on aliexpress I came across these a few days ago;
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Design-Music-Maker-Tomahawk-Z-In-Ear-Hybrid-Headset-Dynamically-10mm-Unit-Bass-Headphone-HIFI/519064_32622551807.html
  
 Has anyone bought these yet?   I got a pair of the QT-300's that had to have been a bad pair as they sounded horrible even at low volumes. I contacted Easy he told me to wait a bit.  He had some TK13
 s coming in soon.  I am wondering if these are them.  I swear when I saw then at another store it said TK13.  I am old though...


----------



## Ewen

For those who don't have Android/iOS or are not willing to use AliExpress App, it is possible to ask the seller for a price adjustment ( I've just done it with HCK ).
If this can be of any help....

PS: I'm posting that due to AE 6th Anniversary and the huge price differences on the site at the moment.


----------



## JacKallen

eisenbricher said:


> Just saw AliExpress' 6th anniversary deals notification and browsed through EE's store. Damn, there are pretty sick discounts there. Not only EE but across AliExpress.
> 
> LZ03A with discount at $24


 
 There is a 300 dollar discount on LZ A2.


----------



## Eric95M

s4tch said:


> guys, anybody heard these?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dynamic-motion-dm008k-iem
> 
> i couldn't find too much info on them online, and there's only 2 mentions of these iem's in this very thread. any feedback is much appreciated.


 

 I would look at http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html  they basically have the same specs. and lots and lots of good feedback on the LZ's.


----------



## teston

Looks like there is a big discount this AE 6th Anniversary. I'm planning to purchase LZ-Z02A or LZ-Z03A.
 Can you guys give me some recommendations about these two?
 Or are there any other IEMs worth considering in this price point? (about $25 after sales off)


----------



## TwinACStacks

teston said:


> Looks like there is a big discount this AE 6th Anniversary. I'm planning to purchase LZ-Z02A or LZ-Z03A.
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me some recommendations about these two?
> Or are there any other IEMs worth considering in this price point? (about $25 after sales off)






Nope there are rare exceptions like an earbud for $5 But without offending people or disclosing brand names most of the sub-$25 stuff isn't very good or at best descent but throw away quality.

I own a lot of it. My advice is spend a little more for some quality. The LZ is an exception.

 TWIN


----------



## teston

twinacstacks said:


> Nope there are rare exceptions like an earbud for $5 But without offending people or disclosing brand names most of the sub-$25 stuff isn't very good or at best descent but throw away quality.
> 
> I own a lot of it. My advice is spend a little more for some quality. The LZ is an exception.
> 
> TWIN


 
 Give me more idea TWIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If it's worth investing i don't mind throwing more money in.


----------



## endia

wow!!
earbuds with replacing cables..
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32616371529.html


----------



## EISENbricher

'Monk Expansion Package' launching soon : ) 
  
 Lee just posted in VE Monk thread. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Danneq

endia said:


> wow!!
> earbuds with replacing cables..
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32616371529.html


 


There are cheaper ones as well...


----------



## ozkan

Guys please help with my decision. Should I buy a Tascam TH-MX2 or should I go with the Sony MDR 7506 for double price? Can someone compare them? Thank you.

My friend doesn't want to pay more than $50 so what would you recommend me?


----------



## CADCAM

Hey people... been breaking in my Z03A's and wanted to make a couple of observations. The treble attack is a little aggressive and at times some material can sound sharp but the benefit is some outstanding detail. They have a way of presenting the music that just adds a bit of excitement to it. I'm sure there's a treble peak in there somewhere that an EQ could tame but I actually enjoy their sound as is.
 Bass is very good... deep, clean and quick with no overhang issue's I can hear. The Z03A is superior to all my other iem's at the moment with the exception of the Puro IEM500. I did a quick back to back against the Puro and the Puro sounded just a little more refined and more like a larger hp if that makes sense. At any rate I really like them and they are a bargain at 30 bucks IMO.
 Some people have paid much more and gotten much less I'm sure. 
 I've read they need 200+ hrs of burn-in and I'm not there yet so more to come but if your on the fence with these I'd say go for it especially if there is a sale coming.


----------



## thopal

So great to read your opinion, my Z03A's are on the way!


----------



## Riisalat

Just recieved these. Xduoo x3 and easy dual driver. The headphonea are really good for the 18 usd i spent on them. I THINK they are better than my shure se215s. I can tell when my brother returns them. These are more comfortable and the memory wire is SO much better.

Initial impressions: sounds really nice and full with quite well resolution. The treble is a little laid back which I actually like. OOTB the bass can bloat a little but time will tell. For 18 usd i was a little amazed. And they are just really gorgeous! 

Well done easy earphone !


----------



## yoowan

cadcam said:


> Hey people... been breaking in my Z03A's and wanted to make a couple of observations. The treble attack is a little aggressive and at times some material can sound sharp but the benefit is some outstanding detail. They have a way of presenting the music that just adds a bit of excitement to it. I'm sure there's a treble peak in there somewhere that an EQ could tame but I actually enjoy their sound as is.
> Bass is very good... deep, clean and quick with no overhang issue's I can hear. The Z03A is superior to all my other iem's at the moment with the exception of the Puro IEM500. I did a quick back to back against the Puro and the Puro sounded just a little more refined and more like a larger hp if that makes sense. At any rate I really like them and they are a bargain at 30 bucks IMO.
> Some people have paid much more and gotten much less I'm sure.
> I've read they need 200+ hrs of burn-in and I'm not there yet so more to come but if your on the fence with these I'd say go for it especially if there is a sale coming.


 

 I can say that 200+ hours of burn-in is really needed for the treble peak to settle. Although I heard ootb they were special, my ears and brain couldn't cope with the slightly agressive treble. But now after more than 200 hours (almost lost my patience with them, I'm glad I did not) and using wide bore tips I can truly say these iems are incredible: refined, natural and spacious. My ears and brain no longer protest.


----------



## Lurk650

cadcam said:


> Hey people... been breaking in my Z03A's and wanted to make a couple of observations. The treble attack is a little aggressive and at times some material can sound sharp but the benefit is some outstanding detail. They have a way of presenting the music that just adds a bit of excitement to it. I'm sure there's a treble peak in there somewhere that an EQ could tame but I actually enjoy their sound as is.
> Bass is very good... deep, clean and quick with no overhang issue's I can hear. The Z03A is superior to all my other iem's at the moment with the exception of the Puro IEM500. I did a quick back to back against the Puro and the Puro sounded just a little more refined and more like a larger hp if that makes sense. At any rate I really like them and they are a bargain at 30 bucks IMO.
> Some people have paid much more and gotten much less I'm sure.
> I've read they need 200+ hrs of burn-in and I'm not there yet so more to come but if your on the fence with these I'd say go for it especially if there is a sale coming.


 
  
 About how many hours are on your Puros? They actually need at least 200 too, to sound their best IMO. They got noticeably better with the burn in for me, micro details started showing up.


yoowan said:


> I can say that 200+ hours of burn-in is really needed for the treble peak to settle. Although I heard ootb they were special, my ears and brain couldn't cope with the slightly agressive treble. But now after more than 200 hours (almost lost my patience with them, I'm glad I did not) and using wide bore tips I can truly say these iems are incredible: refined, natural and spacious. My ears and brain no longer protest.


 
 If you can use Auvio tips, I used them on my coworkers Z03A when he got them and it instantly fixed the treble. OOTB with stock tips it was too harsh for me but still sounded good.


----------



## teston

I read somewhere that the lz z02a's treb is less aggressive than z03a. And I don't like the sibilance high mid (that some z03a reviews mentioned). So I may consider z02a over z03a.
Do you guys (who own the z03a) notice any sibilance?


----------



## anticute

Guys, I need your advice. Is there some Chinese headphone amp that would complement my Soundmagic HP150, that has good SQ and doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I have an ELE EL-D01 DAC atm, out of my laptop, so it doesn't have to be a portable solution. If there is some other good dac that'd fit the description I'm interested as well, but I'm primarily looking to get a decent amp.


----------



## EISENbricher

anticute said:


> Guys, I need your advice. Is there some Chinese headphone amp that would complement my Soundmagic HP150, that has good SQ and doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I have an ELE EL-D01 DAC atm, out of my laptop, so it doesn't have to be a portable solution. If there is some other good dac that'd fit the description I'm interested as well, but I'm primarily looking to get a decent amp.



I'd recommend Topping NX1 or NX2.


----------



## yoowan

lurk650 said:


> If you can use Auvio tips, I used them on my coworkers Z03A when he got them and it instantly fixed the treble. OOTB with stock tips it was too harsh for me but still sounded good.


 
 I've ordered a few sets of the Ostry tuning tips. I"m still awaiting delivery. Curious to know whether they're any good. As I'm living in Europe Auvios are more difficult to obtain. Will try to order them somewhere as long as the price is not too high.
  
 I must say that burn-in really helps and this was not a case of brain burn-in. The harshness really went away after +200h. The tips that work best now for me are those that came with Philips Fidelio S1.


----------



## anticute

eisenbricher said:


> I'd recommend Topping NX1 or NX2.


 
 I already have the NX1, I was thinking more along the lines of something bigger, less portable, if it'd be worth it SQ-wise.


----------



## CADCAM

lurk650 said:


> About how many hours are on your Puros? They actually need at least 200 too, to sound their best IMO. They got noticeably better with the burn in for me, micro details started showing up.
> If you can use Auvio tips, I used them on my coworkers Z03A when he got them and it instantly fixed the treble. OOTB with stock tips it was too harsh for me but still sounded good.


 
 Quite a few hours on the Puro's... I burned them in for days and I think they have stabilized into their sound. 
  
 I had the Auvio tips on the Z03A from minute one but tried the stock Puro tip and it worked out for me. The Auvio sounded excellent as well but I just prefer the Puro.


----------



## AhmedouviX

eisenbricher said:


> I'd recommend Topping NX1 or NX2.


 
 i am planing to get NX2 soon, any recommended DAP to get with it which is cheap and does the work and preferably with good ui? i wanted to get an old ipod classic but i can't find any in good condition within my budget, 40$ maximum. i was planning to get dac+dap for 70$ but i guess it won't work.


----------



## SilentCinema

teston said:


> Looks like there is a big discount this AE 6th Anniversary. I'm planning to purchase LZ-Z02A or LZ-Z03A.
> Can you guys give me some recommendations about these two?
> Or are there any other IEMs worth considering in this price point? (about $25 after sales off)



If u like bright get the lz-z03a and if you like a bit of warmth get the lz-z02a simples or get advice from twin on other specials above that price range.


----------



## Tom22

hey guys so i have been away for a long time! 
  
 been busy with life and other commitments but i thought what better way to get back to the game, then with an unboxing of the Famous VSonic VSD3S btw i compared them in the video to the old versions *(VSD3s), GR07BE, VSD5*
  
  
 no.... its not what your thinking.... This is the 2016 or GEN 2 model of the VSD3s!
  
 with a different tuning and different cable! THANK GOD FOR THE L SHAPE JACK! 
  
 anywayss! enjoy!!!


----------



## bhazard

OnePlus Icons Review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/oneplus-icons-earphones-graphite-in-ear-headphone-stereo-clear-bass-earphone-with-microphone-low-cost-with-better-quality/reviews/15549
  
 A little delayed, but definitely a good purchase at around $50.


----------



## teston

silentcinema said:


> If u like bright get the lz-z03a and if you like a bit of warmth get the lz-z02a simples or get advice from twin on other specials above that price range.



Thanks for your advice!
Btw, can you tell me the meaning of PASS and FALSE in those images?


----------



## Paulpark222

Tingker T300 review. Enjoy!
  

  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/tingker-t300/reviews/15550


----------



## SilentCinema

teston said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> Btw, can you tell me the meaning of PASS and FALSE in those images?


i have no idea,it could just be something to do with there software, i don't think its to do with the actual earphones frequency response failing but im just guessing here lol


----------



## Shawn71

ahmedouvix said:


> okay what about Joyroom-E107. also if i increased the budget to 20 would Tingo-IE-FL800 be good? so many options and i am confused now




Yeah, I read good priases for that micro-dynamic,seems like a decent offering as a whole package.....you may want to take a look on these too,Tennmak dulcimer and Xiaomi hybrids.Hope you done your research piston 3 too?.


----------



## OoglyBoogly

So I have to ask...out of a ridiculous 1600 page thread...what is the general consensus on the over all best bang for the buck Chinese IEM?


----------



## EISENbricher

ooglyboogly said:


> So I have to ask...out of a ridiculous 1600 page thread...what is the general consensus on the over all best bang for the buck Chinese IEM?


 
 There's no such thing, lots of options available honestly and Chinese manufacturers have improved their game in last year.
  
 Still I'd throw out few recommendations which are popular in recent days. 
  
 VE Monk, 
  
 According to me the VE Monk (~$8 including shipping) is the king of VFM. More honorable mentions are Joyroom E107, KZ EDR2.
  
 There are many more to mention. Let know  your budget bracket and accordingly people may help.


----------



## haiku

Put my HE400s on Amazon for sale. The Monks are just so much better....


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm a little sad when it comes to my He400. I think after listening to my hd700 for a couple years, I just don't enjoy the he400 as much anymore. Maybe I should sell it.


----------



## OoglyBoogly

eisenbricher said:


> There's no such thing, lots of options available honestly and Chinese manufacturers have improved their game in last year.
> 
> Still I'd throw out few recommendations which are popular in recent days.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not the first time I've heard the Monk recommended. I actually bought the Zen and Runabout amp a couple months ago.


----------



## nhlean96

KZ EDR2 is very good for $5, and it benefits greatly from EQ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The first time I listen to it, i was like "meh, just another bass can", then I switch to some old track (80s, 90s stuff) and I was surprise that the bloated bass is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mid is a little V-shape, Treb sounds nice.

 Just joined the TINGO FL800 Fan club by having it ordered from taobao, I hope it'll be another p/p monster, my wallet gonna hate this


----------



## To.M

In my experience EDR2 are not all about bass,quite the contrary, I hear them as bright, detailed with nice highs, bass is tight and punchy not muddy  truly nice earphones for peanuts  now testing KZ ATE, nhlean96 waiting for your review of Tingo FL800, I'm thinking about buying them and Joyroom E107, oh boy cursed be the day I came here...


----------



## nhlean96

to.m said:


> In my experience EDR2 are not all about bass,quite the contrary, I hear them as bright, detailed with nice highs, bass is tight and punchy not muddy  truly nice earphones for peanuts  now testing KZ ATE, nhlean96 waiting for your review of Tingo FL800, I'm thinking about buying them and Joyroom E107, oh boy cursed be the day I came here...


 
 There're some mini reviews of the FL800 you can find in this thread, @1clearhead and @anticute love them a lot


----------



## amature101

receive lz a3, had a 30 minutes of listening. first impression is that it is worth the price. the sound is unique. The deep bass is quite weak (the heart stopping booming effect). The clarity is there. Most impress by the extremely wide sound stage. It has a gentle and smooth sound signature, good for female vocal. The cons will be weak bass, colouring and wire kinda of fragile. The pros will be the sound stage, and vocal and clarity. 
 i feel it win the fake ie800 in soundstage too.


----------



## amature101

To add on to the lz a3, the unique sound signature is that it feel as those you are listening to a speaker with singer singing next to your ear


----------



## Hisoundfi

amature101 said:


> receive lz a3, had a 30 minutes of listening. first impression is that it is worth the price. the sound is unique. The deep bass is quite weak (the heart stopping booming effect). The clarity is there. Most impress by the extremely wide sound stage. It has a gentle and smooth sound signature, good for female vocal. The cons will be weak bass, colouring and wire kinda of fragile. The pros will be the sound stage, and vocal and clarity.
> i feel it win the fake ie800 in soundstage too.


Burn them in friend and I guarantee your opinion on the bass will change.


----------



## Lurk650

Decided to bring my VJJB K4 with me to work since I haven't listened to them for probably 2 months, and felt they were just ok. Put my Auvios on and listened to them on my quick walk to the car. There are actually damn good, $16 shipped right now using the AE app. They are def worth it. The soundstage is definitely wider than I had remembered, clarity/details are really good, bass is also very good but need more listening to really get a hold of the sound of it, non fatiguing listen.
  
 EDIT: Originally had the Medium Auvios on this morning and it sounded fine, then a bit ago when I went to listen more there was no bass unless I pressed in. Switched to Large and all was perfect. Mid bass (like kicks) have nice impact but the sub bass is rolled off. Midrange seems to be forward. Rap music doesn't sound great on these but everything else from Pop to Rock to Jazz sounds damn good.


----------



## AhmedouviX

shawn71 said:


> Yeah, I read good priases for that micro-dynamic,seems like a decent offering as a whole package.....you may want to take a look on these too,Tennmak dulcimer and Xiaomi hybrids.Hope you done your research piston 3 too?.


 
  
 i made a research before and went with the rock zircon instead of Xiaomi piston/hybrid. definitely a good decision. i was comparing between Joyroom-E107 and Tingo-IE-FL800 but i think i will save more to get a dap because i am tired of my Xperia Z2. i guess i will go with this xduoo X2 bundle from tennmak in sale


----------



## 1clearhead

ahmedouvix said:


> i made a research before and went with the rock zircon instead of Xiaomi piston/hybrid. definitely a good decision. i was comparing between Joyroom-E107 and Tingo-IE-FL800 but i think i will save more to get a dap because i am tired of my Xperia Z2. i guess i will go with this xduoo X2 bundle from tennmak in sale


 

 Nice bundle! But, do understand that the Tingle FL800 does not try to imitate the Sennheiser IE800 like many others do. The FL800 are more focused on clarity and transparency and are geared towards monitoring purposes. It's a chance your willing to take when others are trying to imitate the original IE800's, but end up too bass driven.
  
 .....But, if you like bass to be the main part of the sound signature, than I say; Go for it!


----------



## ozkan

I got my LZ Z03A today however there is a buzzling, rattling sound on the left earpiece. The noise is constant with any kind of bass. Seems like it is from the driver itself. I'll contact with Easy store and ask for a replacement. Damn!


----------



## 1clearhead

ozkan said:


> I got my LZ Z03A today however there is a buzzling, rattling sound on the left earpiece. The noise is constant with any kind of bass. Seems like it is from the driver itself. I'll contact with Easy store and ask for a replacement. Damn!


 

 Unfortunately, this could happen to any of us. I hope they honor your request. Plus, I think Easy store is reliable and everything should be okay.


----------



## AhmedouviX

1clearhead said:


> Nice bundle! But, do understand that the Tingle FL800 does not try to imitate the Sennheiser IE800 like many others do. They are more focused on clarity and transparency and are geared towards monitoring purposes. It's a chance your willing to take when others are trying to imitate the original IE800's, but end up too bass driven.
> 
> .....But, if you like bass to be the main part of the sound signature, than I say; Go for it!


 
  
 i don't really want another bassy iem. my zircon got enough bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. maybe i will go for KZ HDS3 for 7$ and save my money


----------



## Ruben123

ahmedouvix said:


> i don't really want another bassy iem. my zircon got enough bass  . maybe i will go for KZ HDS3 for 7$ and save my money




Hds1 for the win!


----------



## ozkan

1clearhead said:


> Unfortunately, this could happen to any of us. I hope they honor your request. Plus, I think Easy store is reliable and everything should be okay.




I just contacted with the Easy store. I'm looking forward to hearing from them.


----------



## EISENbricher

ahmedouvix said:


> ww
> i don't really want another bassy iem. my zircon got enough bass  . maybe i will go for KZ HDS3 for 7$ and save my money



EDR2 is a nice upgrade over HDS3.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ahmedouvix said:


> i don't really want another bassy iem. my zircon got enough bass  . maybe i will go for KZ HDS3 for 7$ and save my money




Yeah, go with the HDS1 or EDR2 instead. The HDS3 is pretty weak compared to either of those.


----------



## AhmedouviX

ruben123 said:


> Hds1 for the win!


 
  
  


eisenbricher said:


> EDR2 is a nice upgrade over HDS3.


 
  
  


b9scrambler said:


> Yeah, go with the HDS1 or EDR2 instead. The HDS3 is pretty weak compared to either of those.


 
  
 Lol i meant HDS1 sorry  EDR2 is really cheap. i am waiting sales i maybe will get EDR2 and HDS1 for 12$


----------



## sikahr

Hi Ozkan, sorry to hear your trouble wtih  LZ Z03A, I hope all will be well in the end.
  
 Your 75 ohm adaptor inspired me to design PCB (size 5x5 cm):
  
 Configurable XX Ohm adaptor (4 different paralell reistance and combinations) & Linkwitz low impedance xfeed filter.
  
 How cool is that


----------



## vapman

@sikahr Great idea! I love the idea of a little board with variable impedance selection. Now you won't have to own a G1217 amp or roll resistors to have that sort of fun with your headphones


----------



## EISENbricher

sikahr said:


> Hi Ozkan, sorry to hear your trouble wtih  LZ Z03A, I hope all will be well in the end.
> 
> Your 75 ohm adaptor inspired me to design PCB (size 5x5 cm):
> 
> ...


 
 lol I was about to design my own mini PCB, but non-configurable one. Before that I'm gonna try some combinations on breadboard. 
 Good design, well done.


----------



## ozkan

sikahr said:


> Hi Ozkan, sorry to hear your trouble wtih  LZ Z03A, I hope all will be well in the end.
> 
> Your 75 ohm adaptor inspired me to design PCB (size 5x5 cm):
> 
> ...




Great idea mate! Will you connect this board to the headphone out?

Thank you for your good wishes. Easy is a reputable seller so I hope they will offer me a solution.


----------



## sikahr

Yes. This board can be low or hi impedance. Low impedance goes on headphones out, hi impedance goes before amplifier. Hi or low is determined with parts values.


----------



## 1clearhead

sikahr said:


> Yes. This board can be low or hi impedance. Low impedance goes on headphones out, hi impedance goes before amplifier. Hi or low is determined with parts values.


 
 Nice job!


----------



## Carlsan

crabdog said:


> I wonder if these are worth getting excited over?
> http://hz.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-DZAT-DF-10-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Headphones-Bass-HIFI-Fever-DIY-Wooded/1825606_32604737863.html?spm=2114.10010108.100007.8.7U8Csb


 
  
 Yep, just got them, listening to them as I type. Strong bass yet clear mids and highs. Good detail and soundstage. Great sound quality.
 Got mine from Easy Earphones, pay through the app and it's under $19.


----------



## Sylmar

carlsan said:


> Yep, just got them, listening to them as I type. Strong bass yet clear mids and highs. Good detail and soundstage. Great sound quality.
> Got mine from Easy Earphones, pay through the app and it's under $19.


 
 Quick question. Are they really made out of wood? Or do they just have a wood pattern.


----------



## Carlsan

sylmar said:


> Quick question. Are they really made out of wood? Or do they just have a wood pattern.


 
 Made out of wood, with name engraved on the side of each.
 Quite nice looking.


----------



## Sylmar

carlsan said:


> Made out of wood, with name engraved on the side of each.
> Quite nice looking.


 
 Great, I might get them myself then. Have fun with them!


----------



## Carlsan

The packaging on the DZAT DF-10 is really neat, comes in a box that when you open, looks like a pen set. The quality of it is really good all around for what you are getting. Comes with a cloth pouch that has Chinese characters on it, again, really neat. 
 Very impressive for what you are getting.
 And the sound is excellent for $20 earphones.


----------



## Lurk650

Finally settled on the Medium Spin Fits for my K4. Large Auvio were giving me seal issues too. Once you get a good seal these things are excellent. Kinda makes me want to try those DZAT or the Sendiy M2 for "wood housing" comparison. They outshine the thinksound Rain


----------



## crabdog

ahmedouvix said:


> i made a research before and went with the rock zircon instead of Xiaomi piston/hybrid. definitely a good decision. i was comparing between Joyroom-E107 and Tingo-IE-FL800 but i think i will save more to get a dap because i am tired of my Xperia Z2. i guess i will go with this xduoo X2 bundle from tennmak in sale


 
 The X2 is a great little player except for the display. It can be very difficult to browse your folders because the display is so narrow.


----------



## RedJohn456

There is something to be said for presentation, packaging and how you secure the package before shipping. Received LZ A3 and Z02A review units from the AE Store Shenzhen HCkexin Electronics Co LTD. They packed the boxes to survive a nuclear war, which is not a bad thing, clearly they took care to make sure it doesn't get messed up along the way.
  
 Also, looks like they include bonus stuff like cases and extra tips and accessories if you order from them. 
  
 With that said, pics are worth a thousand words or something like that 
  

  

  

  

  
  
 Will be a battle royale with The LZ A2, LZ A3 and MusicMAKER Shockwave III in the house. Cant wait to pit them against each other. If anyone has specific questions will try to answer them.
  
 Also, i have a balanced cable so I will be running the A3 balanced later as well, out of my LH Geek Out V2


----------



## teston

redjohn456 said:


> There is something to be said for presentation, packaging and how you secure the package before shipping. Received LZ A3 and Z02A review units from the AE Store Shenzhen HCkexin Electronics Co LTD. They packed the boxes to survive a nuclear war, which is not a bad thing, clearly they took care to make sure it doesn't get messed up along the way.
> 
> Also, looks like they include bonus stuff like cases and extra tips and accessories if you order from them.
> 
> ...



That lz z02a really catch my attention (alongside lz z03a)
I'm waiting for the sale to order a pair. Looking to see your thoughts about them.


----------



## RedJohn456

teston said:


> That lz z02a really catch my attention (alongside lz z03a)
> I'm waiting for the sale to order a pair. Looking to see your thoughts about them.


 
  
 Yeah definitely I am gonna be putting them through its paces. If you have any specific questions or a specific music track u want me to test, feel free to let me know


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> Finally settled on the Medium Spin Fits for my K4. Large Auvio were giving me seal issues too. Once you get a good seal these things are excellent. Kinda makes me want to try those DZAT or the Sendiy M2 for "wood housing" comparison. They outshine the thinksound Rain


 

 Yea, the Thinksound Rain were good in there prime, but the Sendiy M2's are in another level.


----------



## Carlsan

1clearhead said:


> Yea, the Thinksound Rain were good in there prime, but the Sendiy M2's are in another level.


 

 I got the Sendiy's at the same time as the DZAT's mentioned above, from first listening, preferred the DZAT's sound right off the bat.


----------



## RedTwilight

redjohn456 said:


> There is something to be said for presentation, packaging and how you secure the package before shipping. Received LZ A3 and Z02A review units from the AE Store Shenzhen HCkexin Electronics Co LTD. They packed the boxes to survive a nuclear war, which is not a bad thing, clearly they took care to make sure it doesn't get messed up along the way.
> 
> Also, looks like they include bonus stuff like cases and extra tips and accessories if you order from them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interested to know how the A3 compares to the A2!


----------



## Lurk650

carlsan said:


> I got the Sendiy's at the same time as the DZAT's mentioned above, from first listening, preferred the DZAT's sound right off the bat.


 
 Does the opening act as a port?
  
 The DZAT look kinda ugly to me compared to the Sendiy but what about the sound do you like more?


----------



## 1clearhead

carlsan said:


> I got the Sendiy's at the same time as the DZAT's mentioned above, from first listening, preferred the DZAT's sound right off the bat.


 

 Can you give more details?.....the M2's do have 2 different tuned nozzles, one Silver, one Black. Can you also give us some more insight on your thoughts on both?
  
 ......did you, at least, burn them in past 50 hours, or more?
  
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carlsan

1clearhead said:


> Can you give more details?.....the M2's do have 2 different tuned nozzles, one Silver, one Black. Can you also give us some more insight on your thoughts on both?
> 
> ......did you, at least, burn them in past 50 hours, or more?
> 
> ...


 
  
 No, I'm burning in the Sendiy's. Right from the get go the DZAT's had more resolution, more details, more slam.
 Could change with some burn in. Will reply back when I've done some burn in and more  comparisons.
 Cheers.


----------



## Eddie C

Hey guys just got these in the mail today : http://world.taobao.com/item/38606811098.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.7.ju11ZZ they are Mr.Z diy iems using shure se535 shell, I purchased the "4 driver enhanced" model which features a tuning similar to the se846 stated on the product page, and active/passive crossover.
  
 They came enclosed in the case which is the same as the trinity audio case along with the cable, 2 sets of foam tips, silicone tips, and a shirt clip 
  
  
  
 When I received them the seams of the shells were raised, so I sanded them down with 2000grit sandpaper and buffed out so now they are perfectly smooth. Also the ear hoops (no memory wire) were strangely shaped so I heated them over a candle and bent it to a comfortable shape.
  
  
  
 Fit is amazing, and noise isolation is very good. I used them while walking around campus and all I heard was my music playing.
  
 Sound:
  
 I owned the se425 in the past for a month and they were my least favorite iems to date because i found them too thick in the mids and treble extremely rolled off, ever since I swore to never purchase Shure iems ever again because the "Shure house sound" is not for me, however I really liked the shell design and how gorgeous the bronze and red se535's are.
  
 I was glad when I put on the first song with these in my ears, they are the sound signature I have been looking for. Good quantity and quality bass, very tight and does not leak in to mids. These iem's are mid forward, they sound great very clear, crisp and authoritative. Adele's Make You Feel Your Love sounded amazing!! The treble is very well extended and lots of energy+sparkle, can be sibilant on certain tracks but for the most part they go in the high frequencies effortlessly. I thought the treble was reminiscent of the good ol' triple fi 10, which i enjoyed the most out of my iem history and was my gateway iem into the triple digit price tag iems. Soundstage and details are amazing, I started picking up small details in songs I did not notice before. I hit home run with these because of the appearance, fit, lovely mids, and treble i have long missed. 
  
  
 Switching between the included cable and my diy plussound occ cable, I found the included cable more crisp and forward, whereas my occ cable was a bit laidback and slight veiling in the lower mids. Product page states it is a silver cable, although I kind of doubt that really want to believe my occ cable is better (because it looks better) I found the included cable better sounding.


----------



## 1clearhead

carlsan said:


> No, I'm burning in the Sendiy's. Right from the get go the DZAT's had more resolution, more details, more slam.
> Could change with some burn in. Will reply back when I've done some burn in and more  comparisons.
> Cheers.


 

 Thanks for the Heads-up, Carlsan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 .....I currently listen to my M2's with either medium size double-flanges, or comply tips. They are very versatile.


----------



## MuZo2

eddie c said:


> Hey guys just got these in the mail today : http://world.taobao.com/item/38606811098.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.7.ju11ZZ they are Mr.Z diy iems using shure se535 shell, I purchased the "4 driver enhanced" model which features a tuning similar to the se846 stated on the product page, and active/passive crossover.


 
 How much did you pay for 4 driver ?


----------



## Eddie C

muzo2 said:


> How much did you pay for 4 driver ?


 
  
 You can view the page in english and USD with this link. I paid $147.38 usd for them + extra fees for using mistertao as the agent. I would upgrade the shipping option because it took exactly a month for them to get to me.
  
http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/38606811098.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

RJ my money is *EASILY* on the Keggers. They are the Ultimate Warrior of the IEM Battle Royale....
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone come across these yet? They remind me of Etymotic I think (just appearance wise). Curious about these a lot.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Single-moving-iron-unit-headphones-Music-in-ear-Earbuds-Ba-Driver-Unit-earphones-X10-shell/32600229110.html


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Has anyone come across these yet? They remind me of Etymotic I think (just appearance wise). Curious about these a lot.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Single-moving-iron-unit-headphones-Music-in-ear-Earbuds-Ba-Driver-Unit-earphones-X10-shell/32600229110.html


 
 Looks like Klipsch X10.


----------



## RedJohn456

eddie c said:


> Hey guys just got these in the mail today : http://world.taobao.com/item/38606811098.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.7.ju11ZZ they are Mr.Z diy iems using shure se535 shell, I purchased the "4 driver enhanced" model which features a tuning similar to the se846 stated on the product page, and active/passive crossover.
> 
> They came enclosed in the case which is the same as the trinity audio case along with the cable, 2 sets of foam tips, silicone tips, and a shirt clip
> 
> ...


 

 Wanted t give you a heads up that DIY products using the official logo is a BIG NO NO. we have already been warned about the Audio Technica CKR 9 ones from Aliexpress. If I were you I would remove the pics lest you want the thread closed...


----------



## crabdog

sylmar said:


> Looks like Klipsch X10.


 
 Ah okay in the product description it actually says "X10 outer shell" but I haven't looked at any of the Klipsch gear.


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Ah okay in the product description it actually says "X10 outer shell" but I haven't looked at any of the Klipsch gear.


 
 I'm not that familiar with Klipsch myself otherwise. It does indeed have that Etymotic style a bit. My HF5 died on me unfortunately so I'm always looking for alternatives with the same small formfactor.


----------



## TwinACStacks

For those of You who like Earbuds, Easy has just advised me of some price drops for Head-Fiers. The Tomahawk will be $36.50 and the Ting will drop to $77.00
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Go-Pro-MrZ-Tomahawk-Music-Maker-Hifi-Earbuds-In-Ear-Earphone-Alloy-Tune-Earbuds-Such/519064_32611955603.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Go-Pro-MrZ-Tomahawk-Music-Maker-Earbuds-In-Ear-Earphone-Alloy-Tune-Earbuds-Such-as/519064_32595576926.html
  
  
 Also THESE look kind of interesting as an in-between type:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-ROCK-Mucu-Stereo-Earphone-Running-Headphones-with-Mic-Flexible-Memory-Ear-Hooks-Sweatproof/519064_32631573567.html
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> For those of You who like Earbuds, Easy has just advised me of some price drops for Head-Fiers. The Tomahawk will be $36.50 and the Ting will drop to $77.00
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Go-Pro-MrZ-Tomahawk-Music-Maker-Hifi-Earbuds-In-Ear-Earphone-Alloy-Tune-Earbuds-Such/519064_32611955603.html
> 
> ...


 
 Ugh the ROCK reminds me of the default pair I received with my Note 5. Absolutely detest that type of bud. On the positive side, it was those awful Note 5 earbuds that led me to discovering Head-fi.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> Ugh the ROCK reminds me of the default pair I received with my Note 5. Absolutely detest that type of bud. On the positive side, it was those awful Note 5 earbuds that led me to discovering Head-fi.


 





 I'm just wondering if they sound anything like the Zircons which are a quite highly regarded inexpensive earphone around these parts. I'm tempted to pick up a Pair of those Tomahawks just to see if those specs are anywhere close to being right. If they lack Bass, which I expect, I can give them to my Youngest Daughter as she loves earbuds. (ugh.)
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

Well just checked the TK12 and they jumped to $150! They will be $99 once the sale starts on the 29th via the app!


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> I'm just wondering if they sound anything like the Zircons which are a quite highly regarded inexpensive earphone around these parts. I'm tempted to pick up a Pair of those Tomahawks just to see if those specs are anywhere close to being right. If they lack Bass, which I expect, I can give them to my Youngest Daughter as she loves earbuds. (ugh.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well I'm already the proud owner of the Zircons but I would also like to hear those Tomahawks.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Well just checked the TK12 and they jumped to $150! They will be $99 once the sale starts on the 29th via the app!


 





 Just Message Easy, ID Yourself as a Head-fier and ask him What he can do for you. You will be surprised. Don't disclose your price, it's between you and him.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Just Message Easy, ID Yourself as a Head-fier and ask him What he can do for you. You will be surprised. Don't disclose your price, it's between you and him.
> 
> TWIN




Im looking at the Tings as a possibility for my dad since he prefers earbuds


----------



## TwinACStacks

Truthfully the Tomahawks have a better Frequency spec and lower resistance than the more expensive Tings. The Tings have a Higher Sensitivity though.
  








 TWIN


----------



## amature101

Guys i have painted my A3 to black, in the process i block the air vent. Any kind souls can help me point out where are the original air vent so i can make a hole back at the original location?
 picture of my painted A3


----------



## crabdog

amature101 said:


> Guys i have painted my A3 to black, in the process i block the air vent. Any kind souls can help me point out where are the original air vent so i can make a hole back at the original location?
> picture of my painted A3


 
 Sacrilegious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Why would anyone want to do that lol


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Truthfully the Tomahawks have a better Frequency spec and lower resistance than the more expensive Tings. The Tings have a Higher Sensitivity though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oops I meant the Tomahawk, they are cheaper and he's always losing his stuff lol. 
  
 Kinda confusing b/c both links you posted say Tomahawk until you actually click on them you see on the page the red ones say Ting in the title


----------



## Eric95M

Has anyone with an Amazon Fire phone been able to download the aliexpress app?  I get as far as googleplay and then it wants me to do something on my phone which it is incapable of.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> Sacrilegious :confused_face(1):   Why would anyone want to do that lol




 Somewhere earlier someone posted they thought the color was.... "Alternate Lifestyled"

You have NO idea how much it pains me to be this politically correct when I really wish to use the "f" word...

I come from a different WAY less enlightened generation.

 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Somewhere earlier someone posted they thought the color was.... "Alternate Lifestyled"
> 
> You have NO idea how much it pains me to be this politically correct when I really wish to use the "f" word...
> 
> ...




Wow long gone are the days I gave a rats ass about things like that. Are people really going to look that closely at the little piece of aluminium in your ear? I wonder if the paint would be enough to change the Sq of the phones (not talking about the vent but the acoustic properties of the case).


----------



## nolife1123

Could somoene that has both the **** UE and Z03A/Z02A compare them? 
I'm thinking about ordering the L02A, but I'm not sure if the differences would justify ordering another pair of IEMs, nor am I sure if they would fit my neutral prefs in sound signature (the ATH-M30X has the perfect sound signature for my preferences and music of choice - rock, metal in a large variety of subgenres with both male and female vocals, some progressive house). I can't really stand a large quantity of bass, I prefer quality non-thumpy bass.

Also an update on the **** UE, the muddyness has disappeared with about 150 hours on them, they've turned fairly clear and detailed, much better than the Piston 3's that I used previously, I've avoided turning them up too much, as they seem more sensitive than the piston 3's, and sound(ed) worse when turned up. I've switched to the Ruizu X08 which helped the sound somewhat, it's better than the Note 4 that I've used so far.


----------



## teston

nolife1123 said:


> Could somoene that has both the **** UE and Z03A/Z02A compare them?
> I'm thinking about ordering the L02A, but I'm not sure if the differences would justify ordering another pair of IEMs, nor am I sure if they would fit my neutral prefs in sound signature (the ATH-M30X has the perfect sound signature for my preferences and music of choice - rock, metal in a large variety of subgenres with both male and female vocals, some progressive house). I can't really stand a large quantity of bass, I prefer quality non-thumpy bass.
> 
> Also an update on the **** UE, the muddyness has disappeared with about 150 hours on them, they've turned fairly clear and detailed, much better than the Piston 3's that I used previously, I've avoided turning them up too much, as they seem more sensitive than the piston 3's, and sound(ed) worse when turned up. I've switched to the Ruizu X08 which helped the sound somewhat, it's better than the Note 4 that I've used so far.


 
 I have the same question two but include the Sendiy M2 and DZAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got quite excited about these IEMs after reading some comments here. My money can't wait.


----------



## Eddie C

redjohn456 said:


> Wanted t give you a heads up that DIY products using the official logo is a BIG NO NO. we have already been warned about the Audio Technica CKR 9 ones from Aliexpress. If I were you I would remove the pics lest you want the thread closed...


 
  
 Sorry about that, i did not know. Photos are removed now and thanks for the heads up


----------



## aaDee

Some of the most elegant looking earphones I've seen recently.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/USAMS-Brand-Ejoy-Series-Fashion-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-plug-Earphones-For-iphone-samsung-Cell-phone/32630722168.html?spm=2114.10010108.100009.8.ZjAtpN


----------



## MoreCore

Hi 

 Could someone compare a VE Monk(with full pads) and **** UE? which have more mid-bass?


----------



## wastan

eric95m said:


> Has anyone with an Amazon Fire phone been able to download the aliexpress app?  I get as far as googleplay and then it wants me to do something on my phone which it is incapable of.


 I'm using it on a Kindle. Assuming your device has similar issues, you have to change the setting in applications to accept applications from unknown sources, then you have to find and download the apk file for the app. I don't remember where exactly I found it, but it shouldn't be too hard to Google. Then just run the apk. The app requires a LOT of permissions so it makes me kinda nervous but I haven't detected any suspicious activity yet.


----------



## Sylmar

aadee said:


> Some of the most elegant looking earphones I've seen recently.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/USAMS-Brand-Ejoy-Series-Fashion-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-plug-Earphones-For-iphone-samsung-Cell-phone/32630722168.html?spm=2114.10010108.100009.8.ZjAtpN


 
 They look stunning. Couldn't help myself and ordered the champagne colored one.


----------



## ozkan

morecore said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Could someone compare a VE Monk(with full pads) and **** UE? which have more mid-bass?




**** UE has more mid-bass.


----------



## SilentCinema

EASY new arrival, why is the frequency response only starting at 50hz hmmm http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32636736026.html

EDIT h i think that's a typo because the graph start at 20hz - interesting iem


----------



## JacKallen

silentcinema said:


> EASY new arrival, why is the frequency response only starting at 50hz hmmm http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32636736026.html
> 
> EDIT h i think that's a typo because the graph start at 20hz - interesting iem


 
 6 BA drivers. That is quite extreme. Let's see what deal Easy will give to Head-fi'ers.


----------



## MoreCore

ozkan said:


> **** UE has more mid-bass.


 
 thank you for reply.

 I am looking for iem with sound similar to VE monk, but with a little more bas. Do u think **** will be ok fo me?


----------



## SilentCinema

jackallen said:


> 6 BA drivers. That is quite extreme. Let's see what deal Easy will give to Head-fi'ers.


i think its 3 on each side but pure armature bass, mid treble.


----------



## JacKallen

silentcinema said:


> i think its 3 on each side but pure armature bass, mid treble.


 
 On the rest of the earphones in the store they write "three unit" if it has six in total or "5 unit" for the SWIII. I think I will ask Easy.


----------



## SilentCinema

jackallen said:


> On the rest of the earphones in the store they write "three unit" if it has six in total or "5 unit" for the SWIII. I think I will ask Easy.


 yeh you could be right, would be good if you find out and let us know. Cheers


----------



## jant71

Guys, 2 DTEC and 1 TWFK per side equals 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 To add the visuals...
  
 This


 Plus 2 X this


 is what is listed anyhow


----------



## JacKallen

jant71 said:


> Guys, 2 DTEC and 1 TWFK per side equals 6


 
 Yep, you are right. We are looking at a sub 300 dollar handmade earphone with 6 drivers per side. That is incredible!


----------



## FUYU

jant71 said:


> Guys, 2 DTEC and 1 TWFK per side equals 6


 

 Yup. 6BA's in a 3-way config. This seems like another matter of quantity > quality.


----------



## SilentCinema

jant71 said:


> Guys, 2 DTEC and 1 TWFK per side equals 6


lol thanks for clearing that up


----------



## JacKallen

fuyu said:


> Yup. 6BA's in a 3-way config. This seems like another matter of quantity > quality.


 
 Possibly, but who knows.. I'd like to know whether it has a crossover network.


----------



## SilentCinema

fuyu said:


> Yup. 6BA's in a 3-way config. This seems like another matter of quantity > quality.


 yeh im not sure about that mad spike in the graphs


----------



## FUYU

jackallen said:


> Possibly, but who knows.. I'd like to know whether it has a crossover network.


 
 I will definitly stay away from this one. After the fairly average 3BA + DD from Easy (which has no crossover), buying another of these behemoths is out of the question for me.


----------



## JacKallen

fuyu said:


> I will definitly stay away from this one. After the fairly average 3BA + DD from Easy (which has no crossover), buying another of these behemoths is out of the question for me.


 
 I'll be passing on it as well, for now. However, it is only a matter of time before a Head-fi'er will buy it and post impressions. Then we will see. Sometimes the Chinese get it right, whether it is due to luck or skill.


----------



## jant71

Just think, the Trinity Phantom Master should be a similar price as this on the Kickstarter campaign and has 6 drivers per side(including a Titanium coated dual phase dynamic) and so many more options/accs. and better support/build quality, choice of colors and will probably smash the UE6 in SQ.


----------



## SilentCinema

silentcinema said:


> yeh im not sure about that mad spike in the graphs


just raised up those 6k- 6.5k frequencie spikes from that graph on my own equaliser, they're not that bad sounding actually, hmmm may not be that bad after all.


----------



## Tob8i

jackallen said:


> Possibly, but who knows.. I'd like to know whether it has a crossover network.


 
  
 It doesn't have any crossover as long as the pictures are correct. In that case it isn't a three way configuaration, either. It's three drivers in a one way configuaration to put it more correctly.
  
 The pictures are strage. They show a two pin connector although it says MMCX in the text and Easy doen't even offer this type of two pin cables.


----------



## Tob8i

silentcinema said:


> yeh im not sure about that mad spike in the graphs


 
  
 If the graph is correct they may sound as bright as the Easy UE with 3 BA. Maybe a bit more bass.
  
 I'll pass on them. The original Easy UE is just a combinaton of drivers thrown together and these look similar. For that money I could even buy really good models from top brands.


----------



## JacKallen

tob8i said:


> If the graph is correct they may sound as bright as the Easy UE with 3 BA. Maybe a bit more bass.
> 
> I'll pass on them. The original Easy UE is just a combinaton of drivers thrown together and these look similar. For that money I could even buy really good models from top brands.


 
 it will probably be sold for 80 dollars less, once the get discounted. But I agree that it is highly probable that they are not worth even that. We will see if somebody pulls the trigger.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Help from anybody here who can write a message for me in Mandarin. Easy Earphones doesn't seem to really understand when I write to them in English so I could use some help. My order was shipped from China way back on March the first. To this day, the tracking information hasn't changed and Canada Post has no record of the package reaching Canada. It is obviously lost, 22 days is more than enough time for it to at least reach Canada. I'm hoping somebody could write out an explanation for me in Mandarin (I assume it is Mandarin that many people will speak at Easy Earphones). I could then copy the message and paste it into a message I send them from within Aliexpress.
  
 Everytime I e-mail them they keep saying friend, look we shipped it and I keep telling them I know you shipped it, but it hasn't made it to Canada it must be lost, can you please send me a replacement! I'm so bummed as I was really looking forward to trying the LZ Z03A. Thanks for any help. Cheers.


----------



## robervaul

jackallen said:


> Yep, you are right. We are looking at a sub 300 dollar handmade earphone with 6 drivers per side. That is incredible!


 
price taobao
*¥ 1088.00 *(about 168.22 USD)


----------



## TwinACStacks

sonic defender said:


> Help from anybody here who can write a message for me in Mandarin. Easy Earphones doesn't seem to really understand when I write to them in English so I could use some help. My order was shipped from China way back on March the first. To this day, the tracking information hasn't changed and Canada Post has no record of the package reaching Canada. It is obviously lost, 22 days is more than enough time for it to at least reach Canada. I'm hoping somebody could write out an explanation for me in Mandarin (I assume it is Mandarin that many people will speak at Easy Earphones). I could then copy the message and paste it into a message I send them from within Aliexpress.
> 
> Everytime I e-mail them they keep saying friend, look we shipped it and I keep telling them I know you shipped it, but it hasn't made it to Canada it must be lost, can you please send me a replacement! I'm so bummed as I was really looking forward to trying the LZ Z03A. Thanks for any help. Cheers.


 






 I'm having the same problem with a Pair of LZA3 through China Sort 3/6.
  
 Here is what You don't understand. Once it's through Sort it doesn't mean it's been shipped. It can sit around for Quite a while until they have enough Items to fill a CONTAINER for the Destination country.
  
 If You want to Talk to Easy, Message him through his store, he will reply back.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> Possibly, but who knows.. I'd like to know whether it has a crossover network.


 





 I looked, I don't think it does, which sends up all kinds of red flags for me with that many drivers. However the Easy  UE*s* Custom with 2DD Looks like a 10 and a 7mm DOES have crossovers.
  
 I got one coming, I will let you know what they sound like. Also Removable 2 PIN Cables.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

sonic defender said:


> Help from anybody here who can write a message for me in Mandarin. Easy Earphones doesn't seem to really understand when I write to them in English so I could use some help. My order was shipped from China way back on March the first. To this day, the tracking information hasn't changed and Canada Post has no record of the package reaching Canada. It is obviously lost, 22 days is more than enough time for it to at least reach Canada. I'm hoping somebody could write out an explanation for me in Mandarin (I assume it is Mandarin that many people will speak at Easy Earphones). I could then copy the message and paste it into a message I send them from within Aliexpress.
> 
> Everytime I e-mail them they keep saying friend, look we shipped it and I keep telling them I know you shipped it, but it hasn't made it to Canada it must be lost, can you please send me a replacement! I'm so bummed as I was really looking forward to trying the LZ Z03A. Thanks for any help. Cheers.


 
 I wouldn't worry, mine was looking the same way and he said the same thing to me and sure enough a few days later it showed up.


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> I looked, I don't think it does, which sends up all kinds of red flags for me with that many drivers. However the Easy  UE*s* Custom with 2DD Looks like a 10 and a 7mm DOES have crossovers.
> 
> I got one coming, I will let you know what they sound like. Also Removable 2 PIN Cables.
> 
> ...


 
 You are right. Just got a heads up on the the new Trinity phantoms. Now I am more interested in those.


----------



## Sonic Defender

twinacstacks said:


> I'm having the same problem with a Pair of LZA3 through China Sort 3/6.
> 
> Here is what You don't understand. Once it's through Sort it doesn't mean it's been shipped. It can sit around for Quite a while until they have enough Items to fill a CONTAINER for the Destination country.
> 
> ...


 
 It actually says it has been shipped by air and left China, but that was 22 days ago now! I think it is lost mate.


----------



## B9Scrambler

sonic defender said:


> Help from anybody here who can write a message for me in Mandarin. Easy Earphones doesn't seem to really understand when I write to them in English so I could use some help. My order was shipped from China way back on March the first. To this day, the tracking information hasn't changed and Canada Post has no record of the package reaching Canada. It is obviously lost, 22 days is more than enough time for it to at least reach Canada. I'm hoping somebody could write out an explanation for me in Mandarin (I assume it is Mandarin that many people will speak at Easy Earphones). I could then copy the message and paste it into a message I send them from within Aliexpress.
> 
> Everytime I e-mail them they keep saying friend, look we shipped it and I keep telling them I know you shipped it, but it hasn't made it to Canada it must be lost, can you please send me a replacement! I'm so bummed as I was really looking forward to trying the LZ Z03A. Thanks for any help. Cheers.




I honestly wouldn't worry about it. Im in Ontario and it always takes at least 30-40 days to receive my AliExpress packages, regardless of the seller (including Easy). There are a few exceptions, but for the most part I just wait impatiently. It'll arrive when it arrives.

Also, if you used Ali's base shipping method Canada Post doesn't track that. Tracking info is basically useless once it leaves China, or at least that's been my experience.


----------



## Sonic Defender

b9scrambler said:


> I honestly wouldn't worry about it. Im in Ontario and it always takes at least 30-40 days to receive my AliExpress packages, regardless of the seller (including Easy). There are a few exceptions, but for the most part I just wait impatiently. It'll arrive when it arrives.
> 
> Also, if you used Ali's base shipping method Canada Post doesn't track that. Tracking info is basically useless once it leaves China, or at least that's been my experience.


 
 Thanks, good to know (or bad to know really). Kind of sad how bad the postal service is with China. My DP-X1 sent from Japan, four days to me here in Ottawa, four days, and that was normal EMS. China taking 10 times that is kind of shocking. I know China is a vast country, but still that is pretty poor. What can I do besides hope for the best.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

b9scrambler said:


> I honestly wouldn't worry about it. Im in Ontario and it always takes at least 30-40 days to receive my AliExpress packages, regardless of the seller (including Easy). There are a few exceptions, but for the most part I just wait impatiently. It'll arrive when it arrives.
> 
> Also, if you used Ali's base shipping method Canada Post doesn't track that. Tracking info is basically useless once it leaves China, or at least that's been my experience.


 
  
 Same here, I've ordered 25-30 items from Ali and everything made it sooner or later (rather later).
 It's like waiting for Christmas day - You just don't know which day it will be.
 e-Packets are faster and can be tracked all the way with Canadapost.


----------



## Niyologist

After 40 hours of burn in. The details of the sound is coming forward. The Upper Mids and lower treble is also calming down. Now it's smoother. Another 80 hours to go.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> After 40 hours of burn in. The details of the sound is coming forward. The Upper Mids and lower treble is also calming down. Now it's smoother. Another 80 hours to go.




On? 

Im getting the itch for a new pair of phones but nothing is fully grabbing me besides the DZAT, Sendiy M2 or the Easy UE Customs. Easy being most likely since I don't have that style of earphone. The TK12, Puros and Bette are holding me over


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> On?
> 
> Im getting the itch for a new pair of phones but nothing is fully grabbing me besides the DZAT, Sendiy M2 or the Easy UE Customs. Easy being most likely since I don't have that style of earphone. The TK12, Puros and Bette are holding me over




I don't have any other IEMs to recommend. Maybe the DUNU DN-2002? It's coming out next month.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> I don't have any other IEMs to recommend. Maybe the DUNU DN-2002? It's coming out next month.




Sorry "on?" was towards you for what earphones you are talking about, you didn't state them. Second part is me Rambling lol but right now Easy made me a deal I couldn't nt refuse on the Easy UE customs with two drivers so they are getting ordered.

Also, does anybody know how to change the default payment on AE? My old card is the default so anytime I buy now I have to manually enter my new card info


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> Sorry "on?" was towards you for what earphones you are talking about, you didn't state them. Second part is me Rambling lol but right now Easy made me a deal I couldn't nt refuse on the Easy UE customs with two drivers so they are getting ordered.
> 
> Also, does anybody know how to change the default payment on AE? My old card is the default so anytime I buy now I have to manually enter my new card info




I'm burning in my LZ Z03A.


----------



## cr0wnest

I contacted Easy regarding a crossover for the custom 6 driver. I did mention that many of us here on Head-Fi are skeptical about this IEM because we suspect it lacks one. Oddly enough he replied asking me what a crossover is.  But he later soon replied that he checked with the factory that it does indeed have a crossover. He also provided me with these pictures to show it.





What say you guys? 285 USD is still too much for me to shell out even if it does have a proper crossover though.


----------



## remastered

Funny how I asked the same qn and got the exact reply. Agree that 285 is abit steep without cables. I'd pull the trigger at 220usd


----------



## RedJohn456

oopswrongplanet said:


> Same here, I've ordered 25-30 items from Ali and everything made it sooner or later (rather later).
> It's like waiting for Christmas day - You just don't know which day it will be.
> e-Packets are faster and can be tracked all the way with Canadapost.


 

 e-packet is boss, door to door is 6 days or less for me.


----------



## Eddie C

The Easy 6 driver is $167.35 USD on taobao
  
http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html


----------



## 1clearhead

eddie c said:


> The Easy 6 driver is $167.35 USD on taobao
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html


 

 That's a big spike at 6 and 7k.


----------



## remastered

According to the comments, the highs do tame after burning in. But being balanced armatures.. idk


----------



## lmfboy01

check it out!

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-hck-a3-opus2-dynamically-headphone-hifi-fever-in-ear-earphone-diy-custom-bullet-casing-headset-kill-ie800/reviews/15566


----------



## Blazer39

niyologist said:


> After 40 hours of burn in. The details of the sound is coming forward. The Upper Mids and lower treble is also calming down. Now it's smoother. Another 80 hours to go.


 

 well i hope your right, i had my LZ z03a for 55hrs burn-in time and tried it today...and im not impressed with the clarity :/
  
 the bass is dense and ok but i wish its was more controlled, the highs are good and not that sibilant to me..however it can get sometimes bit painful with female vocals.
  
 its not bad IEM, it got good features like great instrument separation and imaging and you can still be engaged with the music and enjoy it..however the clarity and soundstage is..average
  
 i guess another 50 hours of burn in and more tip rollin, but for now my 1st impression is (you get what you pay for).
   
PS: I'm using Sony hybrid tips and my source is Fiio x3ii.


----------



## Niyologist

blazer39 said:


> well i hope your right, i had my LZ z03a for 55hrs burn-in time and tried it today...and im not impressed with the clarity :/
> 
> the bass is dense and ok but i wish its was more controlled, the highs are good and not that sibilant to me..however it can get sometimes bit painful with female vocals.
> 
> ...




Either you are not getting the proper seal or your Z03A is defective. Or maybe it has something to do with the USB DAC that I'm using.


----------



## Blazer39

niyologist said:


> Either you are not getting the proper seal or your Z03A is defective.


 

 maybe..i will probably use larger tips next time.


----------



## yoowan

blazer39 said:


> well i hope your right, i had my LZ z03a for 55hrs burn-in time and tried it today...and im not impressed with the clarity :/
> 
> the bass is dense and ok but i wish its was more controlled, the highs are good and not that sibilant to me..however it can get sometimes bit painful with female vocals.
> 
> ...


 

 Be patient with them. It took 200h for me to get them settled. During those 200h I was very close to throwing them in the garbage can. I'm very glad I persevered because now they sound really amazing. You really get more than you paid for.


----------



## JacKallen

cr0wnest said:


> I contacted Easy regarding a crossover for the custom 6 driver. I did mention that many of us here on Head-Fi are skeptical about this IEM because we suspect it lacks one. Oddly enough he replied asking me what a crossover is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 285 is just the starting price, which I am sure will fall dramatically very soon. Even more so for Head-fi'ers. It might go under 200.


----------



## cr0wnest

jackallen said:


> 285 is just the starting price, which I am sure will fall dramatically very soon. Even more so for Head-fi'ers. It might go under 200.




He said he can only lower it to 250 USD, sadly he cant match the price on taobao when I asked if he could because its expensive. I doubt he will be selling it for 200 USD or lower, at least not now.


----------



## MuZo2

That 6 driver has a crossover, taobao link has more information on tuning. 250 is steal for that iem.


----------



## JacKallen

cr0wnest said:


> He said he can only lower it to 250 USD, sadly he cant match the price on taobao when I asked if he could because its expensive. I doubt he will be selling it for 200 USD or lower, at least not now.


 
 Hmm.. too bad. Maybe later on though.


----------



## cr0wnest

jackallen said:


> Hmm.. too bad. Maybe later on though.




If you buy it through the Aliexpress app though, it lowers to about 256 USD. Plus his store automatically discounts 1 USD upon checkout, and you can also use the 7 USD coupon for orders over USD 199 stacked. That will total up to USD 247.50 for the 6 driver. Not too bad I guess, still much higher than Taobao, although I still trust Easy more.

Anyway Easy said he doesnt see the point in releasing 3 or 4 driver IEMs anymore because even 4 drivers cost around USD 220, and he claims the factory told him the 6 driver model sounds even better than the SE846. Sounds like a long shot, but considering this claim came from the factory and not easy himself, I find it hard to believe.


----------



## remastered

Bit the bullet on Taobao, amounting to around 167usd. 
 Technical specs for ease of reading:
  
 TWFK 30017 & 2x DTCE
 2 bore, 1 ultra high, 1 high, 2 mid & 2 low.


----------



## JacKallen

cr0wnest said:


> If you buy it through the Aliexpress app though, it lowers to about 256 USD. Plus his store automatically discounts 1 USD upon checkout, and you can also use the 7 USD coupon for orders over USD 199 stacked. That will total up to USD 247.50 for the 6 driver. Not too bad I guess, still much higher than Taobao, although I still trust Easy more.
> 
> Anyway Easy said he doesnt see the point in releasing 3 or 4 driver IEMs anymore because even 4 drivers cost around USD 220, and he claims the factory told him the 6 driver model sounds even better than the SE846. Sounds like a long shot, but considering this claim came from the factory and not easy himself, I find it hard to believe.


 
 Yeah well, if you look through Easy's store you can see that they have many earphones "better" or "on level" with se846. Hard to believe coming from the seller.


----------



## JacKallen

remastered said:


> Bit the bullet on Taobao, amounting to around 167usd.
> Technical specs for ease of reading:
> 
> TWFK 30017 & 2x DTCE
> 2 bore, 1 ultra high, 1 high, 2 mid & 2 low.


 
 Looking very much forward to impressions. (y)


----------



## cr0wnest

jackallen said:


> Yeah well, if you look through Easy's store you can see that they have many earphones "better" or "on level" with se846. Hard to believe coming from the seller.




That claim came from the factory, not Easy. Which is why I'm skeptical for now. Looking forward to remastered's impressions


----------



## MuZo2

remastered said:


> Bit the bullet on Taobao, amounting to around 167usd.
> Technical specs for ease of reading:
> 
> TWFK 30017 & 2x DTCE
> 2 bore, 1 ultra high, 1 high, 2 mid & 2 low.


 

 Did you use any agent or are you from China?


----------



## cr0wnest

muzo2 said:


> Did you use any agent or are you from China?




From what my friend has been telling me, Taobao now allows you to buy direct without the need of an agent. Making it much easier for anyone to purchase. Although he could have also bought it through Mistertao. The only reason why I haven't been buying junk direct from Taobao already is because it can get confusing once you Google Translate everything.


----------



## t00r

Hello. I just wanted to say thanks to everyone here who reviewed and recommended the LZ 03's. To the others worried about tracking and delays, just be patient. My tracking showed zero updates for weeks and then they just showed up one day.
  
 I've only spent a few dozen hours with them so far with various music and other audio. You folks were not kidding about the stock tips. They really are too narrow and overemphasize some mid and upper highs. I had Blue Cell foam tips on the wireless earbuds I use for working out and gave them a try. These aren't like the Comply foam tips. They are not roll-able and have a smooth, semi-glossy finish. Immediately, I noticed the isolation was better and the worst of the piercing treble had subsided quite a bit.
  
 Today, I received the Auvio tips in the mail and the first thing I checked was the increased bore size compared to all my other silicone and foam tips. I put them on and the difference was much like the foam tips, but only better. Overall, the entire frequency range seems much more balanced with these tips. My only gripe is that I really don't like the feel and decreased isolation of silicone tips, but I can live with these. I like the foam, I just wish they tamed more of the treble. Perhaps I can ream them out without destroying them or decreasing their integrity. Does anyone make wide-bore, foam tips?
  
 Keep in mind, the treble issues I experienced were only when I was using the stock tips and absolutely cranking these things at full volume and/or listening to poorly crafted/lo-bit mp3's. Otherwise, the best way I can describe these right now is being absolutely clinical-sounding. I've never had cheap earbuds give so much detail with so much clarity. Expectations exceeded so far and I'm very happy with these screaming bumblebees. Glad I bought two pairs. Thanks again.


----------



## remastered

cr0wnest said:


> From what my friend has been telling me, Taobao now allows you to buy direct without the need of an agent. Making it much easier for anyone to purchase. Although he could have also bought it through Mistertao. The only reason why I haven't been buying junk direct from Taobao already is because it can get confusing once you Google Translate everything.


 
  


muzo2 said:


> Did you use any agent or are you from China?


 
  
 I'm from Singapore, and yes i can read Mandarin as well. So feel free to hit me up if u require any assistance with translation. I bought it directly from Taobao.


----------



## Sylmar

I'm thinking about the Tingo ie/FL800 as I'm looking for an IEM that is midcentric without emphasis on a V-shape in sound. Would this be a good choice?


----------



## MindVentures

Hi All,
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/About-Brand-new-Cannice-focusing-on-wireless-headphone/32375985787.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.39.4qWhAB&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10034_507_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10021_10003_10004_10022_10009_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_8&btsid=e802415a-65bb-4d61-aaef-5bbbf3dfcc23#feedback
  
 http://www.cannice.com/en/product-details-88.html
  
 I have been following this one up for quite some time, because the build quality looks pretty decent for the price it has. 
  
 Just wanted to have some expert opinions and reviews about the sound quality they are able to produce before making a purchase decision.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Saoshyant

mindventures said:


> Hi All,
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/About-Brand-new-Cannice-focusing-on-wireless-headphone/32375985787.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.39.4qWhAB&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10034_507_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10021_10003_10004_10022_10009_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_8&btsid=e802415a-65bb-4d61-aaef-5bbbf3dfcc23#feedback
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, it has one heck of a discount if you buy on mobile.  I've never heard of Cannice before, but it's a solid looking can.  I'm a little curious what people think of it as well now.


----------



## Tob8i

cr0wnest said:


> I contacted Easy regarding a crossover for the custom 6 driver. I did mention that many of us here on Head-Fi are skeptical about this IEM because we suspect it lacks one. Oddly enough he replied asking me what a crossover is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This doesn't look like a crossover or it's the smallest and most integrated crossover I have ever seen. In best case it's a capacitor and therefore the most simplest implementation of a high pass, but to me it looks more like a cable splitter. This would be an improvement over the Easy UE which has the drivers connected in row instead of parallel. The electrical part of the Easy UE is constructed too simple and I don't know whether the the designers had much knowledge about audio technology.


----------



## Tob8i

saoshyant said:


> Wow, it has one heck of a discount if you buy on mobile.  I've never heard of Cannice before, but it's a solid looking can.  I'm a little curious what people think of it as well now.


 
  
 How much is it after discount? I don't have the app right now.


----------



## Saoshyant

tob8i said:


> How much is it after discount? I don't have the app right now.




$68.38


----------



## 1clearhead

sylmar said:


> I'm thinking about the Tingo ie/FL800 as I'm looking for an IEM that is midcentric without emphasis on a V-shape in sound. Would this be a good choice?


 

 YES! The Tingo FL800 are by far the cleanest and clearest I've heard. The midcentric and transparency sound signature are epic.


----------



## anticute

Okay, so I just received my Sendiy M2. I've just had time to do some tip rolling and an hour or so of listening, so impression should be taken with a grain of salt.
  
 The nozzles make a HUGE difference, much more so than was the case with the only other IEM I own that has exchangeable nozzles, the KZ ED9. It's seriously like two different IEMs.
  
 The silver nozzles digs deep, huge bass presence if the song calls for it, but still pretty quick and responsive. It sounds almost like a subwoofer. I don't really feel that it bleeds over into mids. I'm not a basshead, so this is borderline a bit too much for my taste, but it still does sound pretty d**n good. 
  
 With the black nozzles the bass takes a BIG step back, and the sound becomes a lot more mid and treble focused. This,on the other hand sounded a bit dry, almost felt that the bass was toned down a bit too much. It still digs deep, but is way less prominent. Almost certainly is at least partly because of the HUGE difference between the nozzles. Very detailed, though, and soundstage is very good with both nozzles.
  
 Even OOTB, I prefer these over my z03a. It's going to be interesting to burn these in and see if/how they change.


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> YES! The Tingo FL800 are by far the cleanest and clearest I've heard. The midcentric and transparency sound signature are epic.


 
 +1. It's going to be interesting to compare the Sendiy M2 with the FL800 when I receive my new pair


----------



## Lurk650

lmfboy01 said:


> check it out!
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-hck-a3-opus2-dynamically-headphone-hifi-fever-in-ear-earphone-diy-custom-bullet-casing-headset-kill-ie800/reviews/15566


 
 Don't waste your money, they have nothing in common with the HCK A2


----------



## Sylmar

1clearhead said:


> YES! The Tingo FL800 are by far the cleanest and clearest I've heard. The midcentric and transparency sound signature are epic.


 
 Sounds exciting! May get a pair then. Thanks!


----------



## Sylmar

anticute said:


> +1. It's going to be interesting to compare the Sendiy M2 with the FL800 when I receive my new pair


 
 Would be interested in a comparison when you get them.


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Okay, so I just received my Sendiy M2. I've just had time to do some tip rolling and an hour or so of listening, so impression should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> The nozzles make a HUGE difference, much more so than was the case with the only other IEM I own that has exchangeable nozzles, the KZ ED9. It's seriously like two different IEMs.
> 
> ...


 
 They only get better as you burn along.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Cheers!
  


anticute said:


> +1. It's going to be interesting to compare the Sendiy M2 with the FL800 when I receive my new pair


 
  
 Both are going to be great for you, but the FL800 will serve you as studio monitors when amped! ......Love both my pairs!


----------



## JacKallen

anticute said:


> Okay, so I just received my Sendiy M2. I've just had time to do some tip rolling and an hour or so of listening, so impression should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> The nozzles make a HUGE difference, much more so than was the case with the only other IEM I own that has exchangeable nozzles, the KZ ED9. It's seriously like two different IEMs.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for impressions. Would be nice if they made a few more filters that you could buy separately.


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> They only get better as you burn along.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I've had a pair already, which I managed to break. They were awesome, especially amped. New pair on the way.
  


jackallen said:


> Thanks for impressions. Would be nice if they made a few more filters that you could buy separately.


 

 Haha, so funny you would write that, I was just returning to the computer to say that I just found out you can use the filters from KZ ED9 and KZ GR. The ED9 threads aren't exactly the same, but it's possible if you're careful. Actually enjoying the M2 with ED9 brass nozzles as we speak, sounds pretty good actually!


----------



## JacKallen

anticute said:


> Yeah, I've had a pair already, which I managed to break. They were awesome, especially amped. New pair on the way.
> 
> 
> Haha, so funny you would write that, I was just returning to the computer to say that I just found out you can use the filters from KZ ED9 and KZ GR. The ED9 threads aren't exactly the same, but it's possible if you're careful. Actually enjoying the M2 with ED9 brass nozzles as we speak, sounds pretty good actually!


 
 Cool. I will have to buy some of those then, if I like the M2.


----------



## anticute

jackallen said:


> Cool. I will have to buy some of those then, if I like the M2.


 
 The gold ED9 and the black GR sound a lot like the silver M2. The brass ED9 sound a bit different, and the red GR sounded good, but unfortunately, I can only find one of them.. I'll see if I can find the second one somewhere..


----------



## 1clearhead

jackallen said:


> Thanks for impressions. Would be nice if they made a few more filters that you could buy separately.


 
  
 Original Sendiy M2 website on taobao does carry them......
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.153.ohFaWK&id=520180372637&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
  
 Or, someone could write to 'Easy earphones' to see if they can start selling just the filters separately.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.45E62e&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201602_2_10036_10035_10034_507_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=ee260451-4af3-4864-8eac-a0d63bd67a33
  
  
 ......hope it works!


----------



## JacKallen

anticute said:


> The gold ED9 and the black GR sound a lot like the silver M2. The brass ED9 sound a bit different, and the red GR sounded good, but unfortunately, I can only find one of them.. I'll see if I can find the second one somewhere..


 
 Nice that there are some alternatives. Luckily the KZ's are cheap, so if it works then it might be a good addition to M2.


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> Original Sendiy M2 website on taobao does carry them......
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.153.ohFaWK&id=520180372637&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, but these are the same filters as the ones they are send with it seems. I was more thinking about more tunable options.


----------



## anticute

Back when the ED9 was release, people were doing all sorts of stuff with the filters. Some put different types of foams in them etc to give different tunings. Might be what's going to happen with the M2 as well if more people get it


----------



## happ

jackallen said:


> Thanks for impressions. Would be nice if they made a few more filters that you could buy separately.


 
 The only difference I can see between the black and silver sound filters that come with the Sendiy M2 is the black has a small hole near the base (the area that screws into the housing).
 Believe this bleeds off some sound pressure / frequency back into the driver housing resulting in less bass.
 I plugged the hole in the black filters with some putty and can hear no difference vs. the silver filters.
 FWIW


----------



## ozkan

Anyone using these? Are they any good? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-BGVP-ABC-Earphone-Cable-Earphone-Upgrade-Silver-Plated-Cable-ABC-Detach-Cable/519064_32558609801.html


----------



## JacKallen

happ said:


> The only difference I can see between the black and silver sound filters that come with the Sendiy M2 is the black has a small hole near the base (the area that screws into the housing).
> Believe this bleeds off some sound pressure / frequency back into the driver housing resulting in less bass.
> I plugged the hole in the black filters with some putty and can hear no difference vs. the silver filters.
> FWIW


 
 Well, then if the black is too bright, you could just partly block it, thereby give them a bit more bass. Thanks for info.


----------



## JacKallen

anticute said:


> Back when the ED9 was release, people were doing all sorts of stuff with the filters. Some put different types of foams in them etc to give different tunings. Might be what's going to happen with the M2 as well if more people get it


 
 I wonder why this practice is not more common, especially with bright earphones.  Maybe some foam in the channel could cure the DQSM.


----------



## anticute

happ said:


> The only difference I can see between the black and silver sound filters that come with the Sendiy M2 is the black has a small hole near the base (the area that screws into the housing).
> Believe this bleeds off some sound pressure / frequency back into the driver housing resulting in less bass.
> I plugged the hole in the black filters with some putty and can hear no difference vs. the silver filters.
> FWIW


 
 +1. I tried this too, with a bit of tape, and it sounded mighty similar. A pretty small hole though, I imagine it would be hard to partly block it with enough accuracy to be able to replicate it exacly on the other side.. Maybe some kind of material inside it would alter the sound signature? Might be interesting to try, since the IEM in itself is so good 
  
 Right now, I'm using black nozzles from GR. They sound more or less the same as silver from M2, but they are a little bit wider, which makes them work better with my go-to tips..


----------



## 1clearhead

Remember......
  
 They get really tuned correctly after you had burned them in after 50-100 hours, so try to leave some of your personal tunings after you decide it needs it.
  
 I did some "tip-rolling" after burning them in and settled with medium double-flange tips.


----------



## amature101

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43655020792&ali_refid=a3_430585_1006:1105670360:N:%E5%AE%9A%E5%88%B6%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA:4b92c808ec674e5cb91408459fbcb607&ali_trackid=1_4b92c808ec674e5cb91408459fbcb607&spm=a230r.1.14.6.8Y9aLJ#detail
  
 layla ciem competitor?


----------



## amature101

10 drivers https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.1.HbkSzc&id=522104016737&scm=1007.10115.22552.100200300000000&pvid=2c368a9c-b786-4cfd-8680-77f04b0bd28b


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Remember......
> 
> They get really tuned correctly after you had burned them in after 50-100 hours, so try to leave some of your personal tunings after you decide it needs it.
> 
> I did some "tip-rolling" after burning them in and settled with medium double-flange tips.


 
 Yeah, I will burn them in properly, but it's still fun to figure out what the possibilities are during the process. You can always change it again if the sound changes.
  
 I am actually using wide bore double-flange tips now. The wide bore didn't work well with the nozzles, they were a little loose, but with the GR nozzles they fit perfectly.


----------



## amature101

8 drivers https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.64.RLNYq3&id=26973564635&ns=1&abbucket=20#detail


----------



## jant71

ozkan said:


> Anyone using these? Are they any good?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-BGVP-ABC-Earphone-Cable-Earphone-Upgrade-Silver-Plated-Cable-ABC-Detach-Cable/519064_32558609801.html


 
  
 Pretty good and well worth the price. Probably a bit cheaper when the sale starts.
  
 4" long total with 1 and 5/8" being cable. They do what they say they do. not night and day and it can vary depending on the gear used. Same as impedance adapters though tweaked for specific tuning. Enough to make a difference but not gonna make neutral buds into really warm but helps when close to what you want and need a small push.
  
 Say I take the Monk, for example, and use it with something that is a bit bassy or I like them bassier outside but not in. Then I would put on the bass reducer cable and they remove the extra bass and make them sound great again. Better than changing foams which is a hassle or taking off foams which makes them not stay in right.
  
 Somewhat like a set of tuning filters that you plug in instead of screw in the front. You can add bass/reduce treble with one, reduce bass with another, and reduce both bass and treble to highlight the mids. Good to enhance EQ you might already use esp. preset ones that need a tweak to sound just right.
  
 I do need to test them more with in-ears as I have been using them with buds mostly.
  
 Issue I don't like with them are the strain on the plug is pretty big and rock hard and the jacks are hard to plug in. Depends on the earphone plug but sometimes takes some real force to plug in and remove. 
  
 I think they are a nice little set of tools worth having esp since they don't break the bank.


----------



## JacKallen

jant71 said:


> Pretty good and well worth the price. Probably a bit cheaper when the sale starts.
> 
> 4" long total with 1 and 5/8" being cable. They do what they say they do. not night and day and it can vary depending on the gear used. Same as impedance adapters though tweaked for specific tuning. Enough to make a difference but not gonna make neutral buds into really warm but helps when close to what you want and need a small push.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you noticed if it has any effect on the quality of the sound, and not just the signature?


----------



## ozkan

jackallen said:


> Have you noticed if it has any effect on the quality of the sound, and not just the signature?




Quite interested in your thoughts as well.


----------



## jant71

It will depend on the gear. If you are unamped since they add some impedance that may hurts the dynamics of a phone a bit if it is sensitive enough. No real negative effects outside of the tuning. The one that adds bass tries to add bass and reduce treble so the bass notes sound a bit thicker and not quite as sharp a note and the treble will sound less crisp and airy but hardly any real degrading apart from what you are doing to the signature. Adding bass EQ or using thicker foams will also add heft to the bass note and tame the highs and also result in a bit thicker bass with a longer decay and smoother treble. One thing that sets them apart is the mids cable which is something that is hard to do with something like foams but the cable does it decently.
  
 In the last Monk example they shed bass bloat and become much better sounding just by plugging in. Only positive affect there.
  
 No real negative effect worth mentioning in my listening so far. Of course haven't tried them on something ruthlessly revealing


----------



## JacKallen

jant71 said:


> It will depend on the gear. If you are unamped since they add some impedance that may hurts the dynamics of a phone a bit if it is sensitive enough. No real negative effects outside of the tuning. The one that adds bass tries to add bass and reduce treble so the bass notes sound a bit thicker and not quite as sharp a note and the treble will sound less crisp and airy but hardly any real degrading apart from what you are doing to the signature. Adding bass EQ or using thicker foams will also add heft to the bass note and tame the highs and also result in a bit thicker bass with a longer decay and smoother treble. One thing that sets them apart is the mids cable which is something that is hard to do with something like foams but the cable does it decently.
> 
> In the last Monk example they shed bass bloat and become much better sounding just by plugging in. Only positive affect there.
> 
> No real negative effect worth mentioning in my listening so far. Of course haven't tried them on something ruthlessly revealing


 
  
 Might give them a shot after the 29th then.


----------



## lmfboy01

lurk650 said:


> Don't waste your money, they have nothing in common with the HCK A2


 
 for reals...lol..
 learn to read, _*HCK A3*_


----------



## ajaxender

lmfboy01 said:


> for reals...lol..
> learn to read, _*HCK A3*_




HCK is the brand of the store. The actual creator of what HCK calls the A2 (not its real name) is not the person who makes the A3. It's more correct to say they have nothing to do with each other, than not.


----------



## lmfboy01

I do own both LZ a3 and HCK A3.  I will compare them, gimme some time!
  
  
 BTW look at the pics, they look no where near alike to eachother


----------



## JacKallen

lmfboy01 said:


> for reals...lol..
> learn to read, _*HCK A3*_


 
 You don't start an argument with "for reals...lol.." 
 Learn to argue for your statements instead of just posting the model name. HCK A3 does not seem to be made by the same company as HCK A2/TK12, and therefore they probably have nothing more in common than most other earphones you can find on Aliexpress.
  
 Btw, I guess you meant to say "Learn to read: HCK A3". Unless you were actually calling him HCK A3, which would be kind of weird. Learn your grammar...


----------



## Lurk650

jackallen said:


> You don't start an argument with "for reals...lol.."
> Learn to argue for your statements instead of just posting the model name. HCK A3 does not seem to be made by the same company as HCK A2/TK12, and therefore they probably have nothing more in common than most other earphones you can find on Aliexpress.




I wrote my initial comment at work too fast and didn't further explain it but you nailed it. I believe I asked about them a couple months ago and was given that response which makes sense bc anything in a bullet shell has to be a gimmick.

I have not heard them though so I digress, waiting for your impressions lmfboy01


----------



## jatergb

1clearhead said:


> Remember......
> 
> They get really tuned correctly after you had burned them in after 50-100 hours, so try to leave some of your personal tunings after you decide it needs it.
> 
> I did some "tip-rolling" after burning them in and settled with medium double-flange tips.


 
  
 Hey @1clearhead and @anticute, has anybody compared these with the current stars like Z03A or Bettes? I got a lemon for Z03A. However, I'm not sure If the corroded 3.5mm connector has any impact on the sound but they sound might bassy right now. Just wondering if I should ask for a different model in exchange for this. I would like to read more comparisions with the likes of Z03A,  Bettes, Oneplus Icons or Puro's.
  
 I did search the thread for Sendiy M2 but couldn't find many comparo's in the few posts that I could read so far. If there are any that were posted earlier, please let me know.


----------



## JacKallen

lurk650 said:


> I wrote my initial comment at work too fast and didn't further explain it but you nailed it. I believe I asked about them a couple months ago and was given that response which makes sense bc anything in a bullet shell has to be a gimmick.
> 
> I have not heard them though so I digress, waiting for your impressions @lmfboy01


 

 Yep, a one DD in a bullet case with no Music Maker indications makes it very hard to believe that it should be a follow up on the TK12.


----------



## Lurk650

Then add in the fact the HCK A2 aka TK12 can be had for $10 more and has 2 BA 1 DD and is a stellar steal. I believe Easy will be selling it for under $100 during the sale too


----------



## CADCAM

I wanted the KZ ED9 in black but the prices have gone up on them...have 2 pairs now in chrome so didn't want to spend top $ for them. Think they will come down during the "sale".


----------



## jatergb

cadcam said:


> I wanted the KZ ED9 in black but the prices have gone up on them...have 2 pairs now in chrome so didn't want to spend top $ for them. Think they will come down during the "sale".


 
  
 I haven't been keeping track of the prices but at a passing glance looks like for most models they seem to have increased the price so that they can claim huge price drops come the sale.


----------



## EISENbricher

cadcam said:


> I wanted the KZ ED9 in black but the prices have gone up on them...have 2 pairs now in chrome so didn't want to spend top $ for them. Think they will come down during the "sale".



Check this out http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/10320#post_12439163


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Yeah, I will burn them in properly, but it's still fun to figure out what the possibilities are during the process. You can always change it again if the sound changes.
> 
> I am actually using wide bore double-flange tips now. The wide bore didn't work well with the nozzles, they were a little loose, but with the GR nozzles they fit perfectly.


 
  
 Good to hear! .....I'm really sure they're sounding good! .....I have a friend that has the GR07's and he loves the M2's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jatergb said:


> Hey @1clearhead and @anticute, has anybody compared these with the current stars like Z03A or Bettes? I got a lemon for Z03A. However, I'm not sure If the corroded 3.5mm connector has any impact on the sound but they sound might bassy right now. Just wondering if I should ask for a different model in exchange for this. I would like to read more comparisions with the likes of Z03A,  Bettes, Oneplus Icons or Puro's.
> 
> I did search the thread for Sendiy M2 but couldn't find many comparo's in the few posts that I could read so far. If there are any that were posted earlier, please let me know.


 
 I don't carry any of them......I always wanted a pair of Bettes to check them out, but can't seem to find it on taobao in China.
  
 About the M2's, you might have to go back 20 to 30 pages to read-up on them and the few people that received them. So far, it's all positive.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey, If anyone can find a direct link on taobao where I can find the *Bettes*? I'd really appreciate it!
  
 .....I might want to add a pair to my collection.


----------



## Ruben123

Just unsubscribed here BUT I had to share this.

*Looking for a Lossless $9 mp3 player that doesnt roll off as badly as the Ruizu X02?* Look no further!!

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6th-Gen-1-8-Inch-LCD-Clip-FM-Radio-Video-Mp3-Mp4-Player-Support-4-8/32326581628.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201602_4_10036_10035_10034_507_10032_9995_10020_2010016_10001_10002_10017_10005_10010_10006_10011_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_401_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_8&btsid=ed4422c6-3f78-4889-a326-550895c949c1


Could not find any sound differences with Clip+. Battery life is nowhere the Ruizu, but the flat frequency response is also nice to have. It plays WAV, FLAC as far as I know, has folder search, EQ and maybe not the most unimportant: *Variable play speed*. Look a bit further and you might even find cheaper ones as well.

Edit 2
It even plays APE!!!!


----------



## nolife1123

ruben123 said:


> Just unsubscribed here BUT I had to share this.
> 
> *Looking for a Lossless $9 mp3 player that doesnt roll off as badly as the Ruizu X02? *Look no further!!
> 
> ...


 
 It honestly doesn't look very reliable, and I wouldn't have gone for a thing I'd have to recharge every single day (got enough things to do that with already), the Ruizu X08 that I have and have about 40 hours on didn't even budge on battery life (still showing as full), which is mainly the reason why I went for it.
 But, that's only my opinion, if you're into that kind of stuff, you're golden with that one .


----------



## Ruben123

nolife1123 said:


> It honestly doesn't look very reliable, and I wouldn't have gone for a thing I'd have to recharge every single day (got enough things to do that with already), the Ruizu X08 that I have and have about 40 hours on didn't even budge on battery life (still showing as full), which is mainly the reason why I went for it.
> But, that's only my opinion, if you're into that kind of stuff, you're golden with that one .





Sure the Ruizu has a great battery life, not denying that! But for some having a clip (!), smaller size and a flat frequency response like the clip+ are very important too. Why it doesnt look reliable is something I dont understand, what makes a Ruizu (some dying after few months) look better then? 

I think it is a great Sansa Clip replacement, as they are now hard to get. About as big, much thinner, lossless, has a clip, is made of metal and goes really loud. I like it. I am really into neutral earphones and the Ruizu just cuts off even more bass of my earphones which makes them sound strange (real anemic, non existence bass). The more bassy earphones got a nice cut into more natural sound though.

Edit
On high volume the battery life is 3hrs.


----------



## Saoshyant

I know I'm aware of a few headphones that came from modifying previous models, such as the various forms of post-mod T50RPs, as well as the SennGrado.  I'm curious, does the Asian headphone market do similar products?  Or would the closest be products like the Dasetn PKs and such?


----------



## anticute

jatergb said:


> Hey @1clearhead and @anticute, has anybody compared these with the current stars like Z03A or Bettes? I got a lemon for Z03A. However, I'm not sure If the corroded 3.5mm connector has any impact on the sound but they sound might bassy right now. Just wondering if I should ask for a different model in exchange for this. I would like to read more comparisions with the likes of Z03A,  Bettes, Oneplus Icons or Puro's.
> 
> I did search the thread for Sendiy M2 but couldn't find many comparo's in the few posts that I could read so far. If there are any that were posted earlier, please let me know.


 
 I don't have the Bettes, Icons or Puro, but I do have the z03a.
  
 IMHO, the Sendiy is just flat out better. They handle basically everything I've thrown at them a lot more effortlessly.
  
 I mean, the z03a is by no means bad, it's just that the M2, to my ears, is more detailed, more fluid, and.. well, I'm not able to pin-point it, but very simply put, with the z03a I can listen to a song, and it's by no means bad, but with the M2 it's just a lot more enjoyable, comes to life in a way I don't feel in the z03a.
  
 Sound signature wise, it's hard, since the M2 comes with two filters (if you don't have any old KZ lying around, that is..) and the two nozzles sound vastly different.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> You don't start an argument with "for reals...lol.."
> Learn to argue for your statements instead of just posting the model name. HCK A3 does not seem to be made by the same company as HCK A2/TK12, and therefore they probably have nothing more in common than most other earphones you can find on Aliexpress.
> 
> Btw, I guess you meant to say "Learn to read: HCK A3". Unless you were actually calling him HCK A3, which would be kind of weird. Learn your grammar...


 






 Guys HCK is a STORE BRAND Name. HCK Stands for Shenzhen HCkexin. They are really Musicmaker (Mr.Z) TK12s. That monstrosity Bullet thing has NOTHING to do with the TK12 other than the STORE BRANDING: HCKA2, HCKA3 and probably on the way an HCKA4 which could be actually a **** or some other.  Just as many of Easy's earphones are made by someone else. However EASY actually DOES have his own line of IEMs.
  
 Easy Earphone actually made by EASY:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32574122812.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.4.AUAGPE
  
  
 Easy Earphone NOT actually made by EASY (store Branding):
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html








 TWIN


----------



## tusharthegamer

any IEM that offers same signature as gr07 ? anyone expert here can comment on this part?


----------



## BergOnMyMind

Does anyone know how the VSD3 weighs up against the GR06, TTPOD-T1e or xiaomi hybrid? Thanks in advance


----------



## Shawn71

Ok,So I just came across these dynamic line-ups from a new brand by name Rose........but not sure how they are bold enough to tag the prices for their models,just like a familiar brand.:rolleyes: I cld be wrong, so may be they have strong presence in China?

 http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32614277664.html?productId=32614277664&productSubject=2016-New-Rose-Margaret-In-Ear-Earphone-Double-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphone-DJ-DIY-Headset-With&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1%2Csearchweb201602_3_10036_10035_10034_507_10032_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_401_10008_10018_9999_10019%2Csearchweb201603_6&btsid=6805c9cb-8ae8-4733-9b1c-ec6be8ced3af&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

 http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32616371529.html?productId=32616371529&productSubject=2016-New-Rose-Mojito-Flat-Head-Earphone-Double-Dynamic-HIFI-Monitor-Headphone-DIY-Headset-With-TF&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1%2Csearchweb201602_3_10036_10035_10034_507_10032_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_401_10008_10018_9999_10019%2Csearchweb201603_6&btsid=6805c9cb-8ae8-4733-9b1c-ec6be8ced3af&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

 http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32614518003.html?productId=32614518003&productSubject=2016-New-Rose-Nln-In-Ear-Earphone-Macromolecule-dynamic-headphones-HIFI-Monitor-DIY-Headset-With-MMCX&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1%2Csearchweb201602_3_10036_10035_10034_507_10032_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_401_10008_10018_9999_10019%2Csearchweb201603_6&btsid=6805c9cb-8ae8-4733-9b1c-ec6be8ced3af&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## B9Scrambler

Shawn71 I know the earbud model will be covered in the earbud thread soon. Might want to sidle on over and watch for impressions.


----------



## happ

anticute said:


> Haha, so funny you would write that, I was just returning to the computer to say that I just found out you can use the filters from KZ ED9 and KZ GR. The ED9 threads aren't exactly the same, but it's possible if you're careful. Actually enjoying the M2 with ED9 brass nozzles as we speak, sounds pretty good actually!


 
 Excellent find anticute!
 The nozzles that came with the older KZ ED9s fit onto the M2s just fine.
 +1 for the brass nozzles; especially if you prefer less sub bass.  The ED9 brass nozzles do a much better job for this on the M2s than the stock black filters.
  
 I prefer the overall SQ with the holes plugged on the brass nozzles though.
 This tweak makes them sound similar to the M2 silver filters, but with slightly wider soundstage.


----------



## CADCAM

anticute said:


> I don't have the Bettes, Icons or Puro, but I do have the z03a.
> 
> IMHO, the Sendiy is just flat out better. They handle basically everything I've thrown at them a lot more effortlessly.
> 
> ...


 
 I really wish members would either take the time to create a profile page (so we could go check things out) or at least list associated equipment and music genre's when posting opinions on this thread. Not picking on you anticute but so many times I've read a post that has some info\comments on a hp I either have or am contemplating and rarely is any of the info I'm interested in included. A hp\iem can sound very different played straight out of someone's phone vs a dedicated setup. Some people might only listen out of their phone or computer while others (like myself) only listen through hp systems. I have 3 distinct setups...one tube, one burly SS (no iem's invited) and one just for iem's (can someone say adjustable gain). 
 Anyway my Z03A's sound very good out of my system and can't help but wonder what you were listening to them through...


----------



## anticute

cadcam said:


> I really wish members would either take the time to create a profile page (so we could go check things out) or at least list associated equipment and music genre's when posting opinions on this thread. Not picking on you anticute but so many times I've read a post that has some info\comments on a hp I either have or am contemplating and rarely is any of the info I'm interested in included. A hp\iem can sound very different played straight out of someone's phone vs a dedicated setup. Some people might only listen out of their phone or computer while others (like myself) only listen through hp systems. I have 3 distinct setups...one tube, one burly SS (no iem's invited) and one just for iem's (can someone say adjustable gain).
> Anyway my Z03A's sound very good out of my system and can't help but wonder what you were listening to them through...


 
 Yeah, sorry, I should get to that.
  
 Just so you know, though, I've tried them through iPhone 6, iPhone 6 through Topping NX1, Clip+/NX1, ELE EL D-01, ELE EL D01/NX1. I tried a bunch of different music,  I usually cycle through some different genres from Daft Punk to Pearl Jam to System of a down to Cranberries to Infected Mushroom etc etc when I try out new headphones.
  
 Not a super high level stack, by any means. I'm looking into upgrading my home stack a bit, maybe new DAC and/or amp, that'd work well with both my IEMs and my Soundmagic HP150. Ideas and suggestions are welcome 

 Generally speaking, I'm pretty new at this whole thing trying to give more specific opinions on IEMs apart from "good"/"not so good" and "liked that"/"didn't like that", so I find it difficult to express exactly the differences I hear, and am therefore a bit hesitant in doing it. I don't want to be misinterpreted, if that could lead to someone spending their $ on stuff because of a not-so-accurate description from me..
  
 In the end, it's still a lot more about which IEM I enjoy listening to more than about which is more technically capable. And I'm sure there are people who are going to think that the z03a is better, but for me, the M2 is more my cup of tea.
  
 Anyway, just my $0.02, and thanks for reminding me that I should get to my profile page. 
  
 (maybe I just need to come to terms with the fact that I've sadly passed the "I'm only here lurking to see if something really great comes up" state to "wow, where did all that money go, and what are all these strange packages coming from left and right?")


----------



## anticute

double post


----------



## anticute

double post


happ said:


> Excellent find anticute!
> The nozzles that came with the older KZ ED9s fit onto the M2s just fine.
> +1 for the brass nozzles; especially if you prefer less sub bass.  The ED9 brass nozzles do a much better job for this on the M2s than the stock black filters.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, nice tip! I'm experimenting a bit now, sounds good so far


----------



## MoreCore

could someone tell me what the difference between this heapphones?:
  
  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-UE-Custom-Made-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset/32520404631.html 
  
 And 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-MMCX/32631446078.html


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Yeah, sorry, I should get to that.
> 
> Just so you know, though, I've tried them through iPhone 6, iPhone 6 through Topping NX1, Clip+/NX1, ELE EL D-01, ELE EL D01/NX1. I tried a bunch of different music,  I usually cycle through some different genres from Daft Punk to Pearl Jam to System of a down to Cranberries to Infected Mushroom etc etc when I try out new headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I enjoy my iBasso D14 with my laptop as a DAC, I leave it on high gain. When I had AKG K240's it powered them easily. 
  
 On that note, @CADCAM , how do I add a signature. I cannot find the option in my profile.


----------



## j0p3Y

cadcam said:


> ...
> Anyway my Z03A's sound very good out of my system and can't help but wonder what you were listening to them through...


I am burning my recently received LZ-Z03A's and Ootb they sound great but a bit spikey in the highs. I hope they fade a bit after burning in. Playing only 24bit recordings at mostly 192 kHz bit rate on a Rockboxed xDuoo x3.


----------



## RedJohn456

As promised earlier, I have done a three-way comparison between the _MusicMAKER Shockwave SIII_, _LZ A2_ and _LZ A3_. I have tried to be as objective as possible and may have gone overboard in verbiage but it is what it is lol. Enjoy   Also I am terribad at spelling, so apologies in advance 
  
  
  
  
*Battle Royale - Rumble in Chinatown*​  ​ ​  
  
Regardless of how you might feel about any particular iem or brand, it is hard to deny that the recent crop of chinese iems have been beating the pants off of offerings from bigger companies, and redefining what bang for your buck really means. No-where was this more apparent than the LZ A2, which was the biggest surprise for me in the last year or so. So hence why each and every discovery is exciting because its possible to get performance previously only found in much higher price tiers at very affordable prices.
  
So today we have an all out brawl between the LZ A3, LZ A2 and Shockwave SIII. I will be discussing the Z0A2 separately, with the price disparities being what they are it's not really fair to pit it head to head against the big boys. For my comparisons I used Geek Out V2 + Macbook pro running tidal and the song “Driving towards daylight” by Joe Bonamassa to help me compare the iems.
  

  
  
 With that said, lets get this party started!!
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
*MusicMAKER Shockwave SIII*
  

  
  
First of all I would like to give a shout out to @Skullophile who very generously let me borrow the SIII and let me keep it an extra week past our trade back date, for the purposes for this shootout.
  
The shockwave III is a 5-driver hybrid consisting of 4 Balanced Armature drivers and 1 Dynamic Driver. You might be thinking, wow 5 drivers! Must be pretty dope right? Well not necessarily, it is not the number of drivers you have that matters but how you use them! Didn’t your mother ever teach you that? No? Well erm I may have made that saying up so… anyway lets move on lol. That is not to say the SIII is good or bad, but just a general principle that its always in the implementation and execution.
  
The SIII is noticeably more expensive compared to the other popular iems from the DIY scene, and this of course begs the questions why? Why does the SIII cost that much more than its competitors, and can it back up the price with its performance? If you had asked me yesterday, it would have been a flat out no. But now my answer would be…it depends. Let me explain.
  
I was able to really put the SIII through its paces today and I discovered something interesting. It is STUPIDLY source dependent. It sounded remarkably different out of say my BlackBerry Z30 vs iPhone 5S vs Macbook Pro alone vs FiiO e17k + Macbook. After a lot of trial and error I settled on using the Macbook Pro + Geek Out V2, as it gave the most even response relatively speaking.
  
The SIII has a large housing, which is understandable given that it houses a large number of drivers. But despite that, it is quite comfortable to wear for long periods of time, especially if worn cable up. If worn cable down, be prepared to deal with a lot cable noise.
  
Speaking of the cable, it has a decent cinch to secure the wires around your neck and it bothers me to no end if I see a manufacturer not include one. The strain relief on the input jack is adequate at best and the ones near the driver-housing is downright disappointing, especially in light of the fact that is a NON-REMOVABLE cable. Yes you read that right a non-removable cable at this price point, which is a big no no for me! Which is worse, when combined with the less than adequate strain reliefs at the driver housing end. But the cable is overall not hard to deal with, relatively soft and pliable and doesn’t hold memory.
  
  
Okay lets cut the small talk and get to the good stuff… how does it sound?
  
To my ears the Shockwave III is on the brighter side of neutral with excellent treble extension. I would characterize it’s sound as v-shaped.
  
But the treble can vary depending on your source, ranging from slightly north of neutral to being strident. With the X7 + K5, it sounds more controlled but at times it can be a tad sibilant, but more often than not it comes ever so close to sibilance without crossing the line. It has excellent detail retrieval with a good amount of micro detail. It’s not really what I would consider analytical in the traditional sense, but it has a good amount clarity, which extends through the entire range.
  
My biggest issue with the shockwave III’s treble is that it sounds somewhat artificial or metallic at times, especially for songs with lots of cymbal crashes, and at times splashy. With the added energy up top I find myself listening at lower volumes, as it can get shouty at higher volumes and cause ear fatigue. For those who are sensitive to treble, I would strongly urge you to try the shockwave III first to see if it’s right for you. It really isn’t a treble monster and I don’t mean to paint it as such, but depending on your source it can be a source of contention.
  
I find the soundstage to be a strong point for the SIII. With the increased detail retrieval, positional cues are easily discernable, which helps paint a very big and believable soundstage. It has crazy good instrument separation and layering. Many headphones can separate out the different parts of a sound but it can sound disjointed. Not so with the SIII. Its like you are peering directly into a recording and every single element is crystal clear. In fact, you can easily pick out one instrument to follow in a song and easily do so beginning to end. The soundstage also has a certain holographic and 3D feeling to it that is perfect for live and acoustic recordings. With well-recorded orchestral pieces (especially video game tracks) are all too enjoyable to listen to. With your eyes closed you can easily imagine where the people are sitting in the orchestra.
  
The midrange can sound a bit thin and can sound nasally. Male voices lack the weight that you might find in a more mid focused iem. Female vocals however sound just sublime thanks in part to the treble focus. Personally I would have preferred a thicker and warmer midrange.
  
The bass has good rumble and texture. This is where its hybrid design shines through; the bass has really good punch weight, but good decay. Only comes out to play when its called for, with no mid bass bloat or bloom to speak off, and certainly no leakage into the midrange.
  
Despite having 5 drivers, the Shockwave III has a surprisingly cohesive sound with without sounding disjointed, which you might find with some poorly made hybrids.
  
  
*LZ A3*
To say that the A3 has been hotly anticipated would be a major understatement, and there has been a lot of excitement around its release. I would like to thank Teresa Liu from Shenzhen HCkexin Electronic Technology Co., Ltd. Who was kind enough to provide a review unit. When it arrived on my doorstep, the box looked to be packed to survive a nuclear apocalypse. It’s clear that they put a lot of effort into presentation and packing properly, going the extra mile to make sure it will survive the journey.
  
LZ A3 is a triple driver hybrid, consisting of 2 Balanced Armature drivers and 1 Dynamic Driver. The A3 packaging itself was highly impressive; clearly LZ is stepping up their game in the presentation department. It came with a myriad of accessories, lodged away in a compartment inside the box. An extra headphone case was also included, which is always a nice bonus for customers. 
  
I am not a fan of the stock tips but to be fair, 99% of the time I chuck the stock tips and use my own anyway, so that’s not an issue. I found the following set of tips to give the most balanced sound. These set of tips allow some excess bass to escape and in a senses “brightens” up the sound signature. 
  

A3 with stock cable + GuideAwesomeSauceTM Tips​AwesomeSauceTM Tips​
  
  
Using stock tips I found the A3 midbass to be overbearing, often bleeding into the midrange, which I am obviously not a fan of in the least. So I will be describing how the A3 sounds using these tips henceforth. 
  
  
When pictures first appeared of the A3 housing, it was met with mixed reactions, and understandably so. It doesn’t immediately jump out as something that would be really comfortable in your ears. On the plus side, A3 has a removable cable (what the heck Shockwave III?), which is always welcome in my eyes. The stock cable is supple, doesn’t have memory and is easy to deal with on a daily basis. The added cable cinch is also much appreciated. Too bad the stock cable has 2 specific issues.
  
Because of the way the A3 is designed, when worn cable up, the *stock cable* doesn’t bear a lot of the weight of the housing, so the housing ends up slanting to the side, making it hard to get a seal at times. There is an easy remedy however! Just use the included cable guide when wearing the A3 cable up. This more evenly distributes the weight of the housing, lifting it up slightly. This allows the housing to sort of float there and rest in the ear, allowing a good seal each and every time. Of course that is *if* you use the stock cable, which I would *highly advise against*. 
  
Not only is the stock cable _functionally deficient_, it also sounds bad lol. When I was putting together this comparison I initially evaluated the A3 using stock cables, and to say that it sounded disappointing would be a massive understatement. In fact I even went on the record earlier saying the A3 feels over priced for its performance, but alas that was with the stock cable, which I honestly feel is holding back the A3 BIG TIME. Given that the A3 has a removable cable, it would be a shame not to play with different configurations to try and get the best sound possible. And hot dang did I ever! I used a balanced Sony Z5 cable I had lying around, with a balance to single end adapter, so it’s essentially acting as a single ended cable. But leaving the option of balanced with the quick change of an adapter.
  
Here are some pics to show what I mean:
  

  
  
  
  

  
  
The stock cable honestly makes the A3 sound more rolled off in the treble region and bloated. Using a different cable improved the sound and it didn’t sound rolled off anymore in the upper registers and bass sounded more controlled. So play around with spare cables to achieve best results
  
If you are interested at all in picking up the A3, do yourselves a favor and pick up a set of decent cables from Aliexpress as well, along with the tips I outlined earlier. If I didn’t believe the changes were huge I would not be advocating doing so. 
  
Furthermore, the A3 scales very well with gear, so the better your amp/dac is, better the A3 will sound. If you can pony up the cash to buy the A3, you owe it to yourself to feed it good quality sound! As the old adage goes, garbage in, garbage out!
  
*LZ A3 (Sony cable + Single Ended adapter) Vs Shockwave III*
I would characterize the A3 as having an L shaped sound signature, with an emphasis on sub and mid bass. With the aforementioned combination of aftermarket cable and tips, the treble of A3 is something that will please most people, myself included! The above combination makes treble more apparent and transparent, without making it sound emphasized as with the SIII. It strikes a perfect balance, having just the right amount of energy to make things lively but not enough to make things sound sound harsh or splashy. Unlike the SIII, the A3 treble sounds more natural, with cymbals sounding defined and very controlled and not splashy at all. Just enough treble to tickle my ears without making my ears ring after. So those of you who are allergic to treble emphasized headphones you can rejoice  The A3 treble is more in balance with the rest of the spectrum, not sounding as forward as the Shockwave.
  
All of this makes for a fatigue free listening experience, unlike with the Shockwave SIII, which thanks to its sizzle, made my ears ring after extended listening sessions. In fact, the A3 has become my go to iems for extended listening sessions and even daily use, thanks to its relaxing sound signature, which is very easy to listen to for hours on end, very much like its younger sibling, the A2. Unlike with the SIII, I can turn up the volume with the A3 and really enjoy my music. The A3 can also handle hotly mastered top 40 music better thanks to its more measured treble response. On that note, if a lot of your music revolves around treble centric genres such as acoustic, classical or Jazz, the A3 might not be the best choice for you.
  
The A3 somewhat lacks a sense of air that the shockwave exhibited, possessing a relatively smaller soundstage that sounds more full and dense, versus the SIII which is more spaced out and diffuse. You would be surprised just how much can get masked by bass. The tips I like, thanks to their shape and material, actually reduces the A3 bass making the overall sound brighter, unmasking a lot of the spectrum.  
  
As a result soundstage cues are much easier to discern and the soundstage feels more 3D, but not quite as large as that of Shockwave SIII. But the A3 soundstage is impressive in its own right, especially how it presents EDM and Pop music, ballooning out the different elements of a song so it floats around in your head. For this kind of music A3 reigns supreme whereas SIII would sound bright and edgy. 
  
  
  
Compared to SIII, A3’s instrument separation isn’t as etched or precise, but it is still impressive in its own right, which is backed up by fantastic layering. The different elements of a song aren’t as forward or in your face when listening with the A3, nonetheless the details are still here albeit with a softer presentation. Take your pick, it’s not about better or worse but preference at the end of the day.
  
The A3 has a seamless transition between its treble and midrange. In fact, I find its midrange to be its strongest attribute. It is lush, warm and full of texture. The A3 midrange is decidedly thicker and warmer than that of the Shockwave on direct comparison. Guitar heavy music is just GLORIOUS. The growl of distortion guitar sounds so guttural and chunky, making it so damn addicting. Even for rock songs with lots of cymbal crashes, the A3 never falters.   Male vocals have a very nice weight to them on the A3, as opposed to sounding thinner and somewhat nasal on the SIII. 
  
  
  
The way the difference elements of a song are blended together, all the while maintaining immense coherency and texture, is all too enjoyable. Given that Top 40 music has traditionally mastered hot, rather than making those genres of music sound like a hot mess, A3 makes them sound mellow and full. LZ A3 has less midrange resolution when compared directly with the SIII, and very even from top to bottom, which can be good or bad depending on your preferences. More isn't always better 
  
Now moving on to the bass. As I said before, A3 has an L shaped sound signature with an emphasis on mid and sub bass. It is noticeably bassier than the Shockwave SIII, which sounds airier and lighter in comparison. The A3 bass is full, bombastic and very well textured with good rumble. While not as quick as Shockwave III’s bass, A3's bass is definitely punchier with good presence. The A3 bass has nice distinct reverberations that make EDM and Pop music a joy to listen to.  Take the intro to _Dirty Diana_ by Michael Jackson for example, my god that sub bass! I can literally feel it in my chest :O You can feel each and every reverberation in bass lines.
  

  
  
  
  
I feel that with set of tips I highlighted, and using a different set of cables, the LZ A3 is a headphone that very few people will dislike, and will certainly blow the minds of bassheads everywhere!
  
  
*LZ A3 Vs LZ A2*

  
  
When the A2 arrived on the scene last year, it blew people’s minds. A triple hybrid at <$100? A triple hybrid <$100 that actually sounds good? I am of the opinion that the A2 is in fact pretty damn good.
  
So, is it worth upgrading to the A3? Lets explore that shall we?
  
Hardware wise its no contest, the A3 spanks the A2 with its fancier presentation, expanded accessory set and removable cable option. Part of my wishes the A3 had stayed true to the A2 design and reiterated on that, as the A2 is one of the most comfortable earphones I have used to date. That is not to say the A3 is uncomfortable outright, but it doesn’t disappear while you are wearing it to the degree that the A2 does.
  
To my ears the A3 sounds somewhat darker than the A2, with a less "open" sounding treble. I do wish that that it retained the treble presence of A2, however the increased treble resolution is very much welcomed. A3 also has noticeably better cohesion between the treble, midrange and bass along with much better resolution in those aforementioned areas.
  
The A2 would sometimes sound smeared and all jumbled up when it came to complicated music tracks with lots of things going on. This thankfully is not the case with A3, which handles complicated tracks without breaking a sweat, exhibiting  none of the smearing or blurring that plagued the A2, which I think is helped by an increase in overall resolution and improved instrumental separation and layering.
  
The LZ A2 has very few weaknesses, but detail retrieval and resolution would be at the top of this list. The A3 definitely addresses this complaint, but again in a way that that doesn't go overboard or fully analytical, striking a fine balance.
  
The A3 midrange sounds thicker, more textured and more detailed than that of A2, thanks in part to the increase in sonic resolution. The A2 midrange sounds more “open”and light in comparison. Male vocals have more weight and authority when heard through the A3 vs A2.
  
When it comes to bass, LZ A3 has the A2 beat, in terms of both quality and quantity, along with possessing stronger bass, rumble, and presence. In fact the A3 sub-bass is quite a bit better than that of the A2, which makes it a treat for tracks such as “Dirty Diana” by Michael Jackson or “Before I sleep” by Joy Williams. 
  
I can’t emphasize enough how incompatible the stock A3 tips and cable are, a little bit of work on your part can really bring out what the A3 is truly capable of and give your sonic senses a treat!
  
I also can’t wait to see what the revamped A2 has in store for us 






  
  
  
*In Conclusion*
 Since finding the sweet spot for the LZ A3 in terms of set up, they have fast become my most used in ear headphones. They have this tube or analogue like sound that I find so relaxing and easy to listen to for hours on end with no fatigue. Best of all, it sounds good with all my music, not just a specific subset.
  
 The A3 will continue to scale as you upgrade your gear, so it has the potential to grow with your collection. All that and I still haven’t even touched upon how the A3 sounds in balanced configuration but I will leave that for another day 
  
 The shockwave SIII is also a strong performer with strong technical merit. It is certainly no push over, and depending on your musical preferences it might be a better fit for you. However with its much higher price tag, non removable cable and treble centric sound signature (which at times can sound artificial and metallic to my ears) that is best suited for a specific subset of music, I feel it will not have the broad appeal of something like the A3 and IMHO the SIII offers less value compared to similar sounding headphones which cost a lot less. At times I would have to turn down the volume to listen comfortably as the SIII's treble would start give me a headache and ear fatigue. However, for those who crave a lighter and airier sound signature, with a more vivid midrange, the SIII might still be a good option.
  
 From a hardware perspective, a lack of removable cable coupled with less than adequate strain reliefs, concerns me with respect to its long term durability, even more so in light of its price.
  
 So is the A3 worth getting if you have the A2? Before I answer that, I realize that having a review unit it might be very easy to carelessly answer this question, without putting myself in a buyer’s shoes. So Here is what I will say:
  
*If* you are willing to experiment with aftermarket tips and cables to get the most out of the A3, then yes it’s worth upgrading.
  
*If*[size=small] you have a good neutral to bright source to feed the A3, then absolutely upgrade to the A3. Much like the A2, the A3 shines with neutral or brighter sounding sources. [/size]
  
 Oddly enough the LZ A3 (with the aftermarket cable and tips) sounds pretty darn good straight out of my cellphones and macbook, so its not as source dependant as something like Shockwave III, so in that regard, the A3 is quite mobile friendly.
  
 Truth be told, straight out of the box I absolutely hated the A3. I am sure my friends can attest to that as I bitched about it quite a bit. A combination of aftermarket cables and optimized earths changed the A3 sound signature to such a degree, however, that it went from being hated to becoming my daily driver! I am not one to preach the virtues of replaceable or upgrade cables but in this case I feel it was absolutely essential.
  
 Ymmv as we all have different preferences and ear anatomy, but I have tried my best to document what I have heard in an objective and unbiased manner. The only way to figure out whats best for you is to ultimately hear it for yourself! Happy listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
*I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on. These are impressions and should be taken as much.*


----------



## jant71

carlsan said:


> I got the Sendiy's at the same time as the DZAT's mentioned above, from first listening, preferred the DZAT's sound right off the bat.


 
  
 Carlsan, what is the current status DZAT vs. Sendiy impression ?


----------



## MuZo2

morecore said:


> could someone tell me what the difference between this heapphones?:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-UE-Custom-Made-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset/32520404631.html
> 
> ...


 
  
*Transducer Principle: DD*
*Driver Diameter: Ø8mm Dual magnetic beryllium membrane*
  
 and
  
*Transducer Principle: BA+DD*
*Driver Diameter:Knowles 30042 BA+ Ø9.2mm Dual magnetic beryllium membrane *


----------



## MuZo2

redjohn456 said:


> As promised earlier, I have done a three-way comparison between the _MusicMAKER Shockwave SIII_, _LZ A2_ and _LZ A3_.


 
 Thanks for the three way comparison, do you also have_ MusicMAKER _TK12?


----------



## RedJohn456

muzo2 said:


> Thanks for the three way comparison, do you also have_ MusicMAKER _TK12?


 
  
 you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And nope, havent heard it yet sorry


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Brainwavz BLU-200!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-200/reviews/15586


----------



## bhazard

Nice job on the A3 / Shockwave shootout.
  
 I made the front page today too for the first time. Happy about that.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> Nice job on the A3 / Shockwave shootout.
> 
> I made the front page today too for the first time. Happy about that.


 
  
 Congrats man! The Icons receive their first iconic review


----------



## CADCAM

lurk650 said:


> On that note, @CADCAM , how do I add a signature. I cannot find the option in my profile.


 
 Scroll down your profile page it's down a bit.


----------



## CADCAM

j0p3y said:


> I am burning my recently received LZ-Z03A's and Ootb they sound great but a bit spikey in the highs. I hope they fade a bit after burning in. Playing only 24bit recordings at mostly 192 kHz bit rate on a Rockboxed xDuoo x3.


 
 I'm using stock Puro tips and they sound very good, treble has energy but not overwhelming.


----------



## Gussisaurio

Hi. Do anyone of you own the QKZ DM3?
  
 I can't seem to find anything at all about these? Review, anyone?
  

 (Image from http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-DM3-Earphone-Noise-Isolating-Headphone-Wired-3-5mm-In-Ear-Stereo-Metal-Headphset-Earbuds-Universal/32609689984.html )


----------



## Paulpark222

New monstrous bang for a buck:
  
 Tennmak Pro review uploaded!
  
  

  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/tennmak-pro-dual-dynamic-driver-professional-in-ear-sport-detach-earphone-headphones-with-microphone-remote-black/reviews/15590


----------



## RedJohn456

gussisaurio said:


> Hi. Do anyone of you own the QKZ DM3?
> 
> I can't seem to find anything at all about these? Review, anyone?
> 
> ...


 

 Looks to be a rebrand of the Sidy DM3 possibly?


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Nice job on the A3 / Shockwave shootout.
> 
> I made the front page today too for the first time. Happy about that.


 

 Congrats V, thats fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And thanks, was a lot of fun writing it


----------



## amature101

Wonder what does some of you do for a living? Having so much money to continously buying earphone.


----------



## jared basshead

amature101 said:


> Wonder what does some of you do for a living? Having so much money to continously buying earphone.




Lol and this is just the Chinese thread. Try visiting AK thread and JH thread. Maybe then u will stop wondering. 

Welcome to headfi


----------



## EISENbricher

jared basshead said:


> Lol and this is just the Chinese thread. Try visiting AK thread and JH thread. Maybe then u will stop wondering.
> 
> Welcome to headfi



Yup and adding Pictures of Portable Rig thread too.


----------



## MoreCore

muzo2 said:


> *Transducer Principle: DD*
> *Driver Diameter: Ø8mm Dual magnetic beryllium membrane*
> 
> and
> ...


 
 but i mean difference in sound


----------



## Sylmar

paulpark222 said:


> New monstrous bang for a buck:
> 
> Tennmak Pro review uploaded!
> 
> ...


 
 Great review, thanks! Looks like Tennmak is a brand to keep an eye on.


----------



## crabdog

What is up with AE search function? Half the time I can't find what I'm looking for even when I know the name. I know they have a butt-tonne of products but really.... Managed to find the Tenmak Pro yesterday but now I can't see it anywhere.
  
_EDIT: Managed to find them by going directly to the Tenmak store page and have added it to my favs. This doesn't change the fact that AE search is flawed!_


----------



## JacKallen

Sendiy M2 can now be bought for $30 dollars. Even less after the 29th. Wish I had waited a few weeks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-100-New-Easy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/519064_32639600154.html


----------



## Magellan

jackallen said:


> Sendiy M2 can now be bought for $30 dollars. Even less after the 29th. Wish I had waited a few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting: is this new Easy M2 has 2 changable noozles as original Sendiy M2?


----------



## JacKallen

magellan said:


> Interesting: is this new Easy M2 has 2 changable noozles as original Sendiy M2?


 
 It is supposed to be exactly the same. Only the name is changed to Easy M2.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

redjohn456 said:


> As promised earlier, I have done a three-way comparison between the _MusicMAKER Shockwave SIII_, _LZ A2_ and _LZ A3_. I have tried to be as objective as possible and may have gone overboard in verbiage but it is what it is lol. Enjoy   Also I am terribad at spelling, so apologies in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Excellent review!


----------



## Shawn71

Prestigious Sendiy M2 owners: So how are these sendiy M2's sound ( if not easy M2 @ this point) compared to KZ ED9,ATE, Zx1 series or vsonic vsd3/3s,vsd2/2s,AN16 or Havi B3P1 or LZ 02A/03A or Xiaomi Piston series or quantie or just any sub $50 IEMs,for that matter? Worth ordering these for $30?.......


----------



## anticute

jackallen said:


> It is supposed to be exactly the same. Only the name is changed to Easy M2.


 
 Yeah, and in bulk package. I would have probably bought that, even if Easy gave me a pretty nice discount on the "original" Sendiy M2. 
  
 The original box and packaging is excellent, though, to be honest it's one of the more "luxurious" feeling boxes I've ever received headphones in. Worth the price difference though? I would have preferred bulk..


----------



## anticute

shawn71 said:


> Prestigious Sendiy M2 owners: So how are these sendiy M2's sound ( if not easy M2 @ this point) compared to KZ ED9,ATE, Zx1 series or vsonic vsd3/3s,vsd2/2s,AN16 or Havi B3P1 or LZ 02A/03A or Xiaomi Piston series or quantie or just any sub $50 IEMs,for that matter? Worth ordering these for $30?.......


 
 They are very good, IMO. Easily beats all the KZ I have (from the ones you mentioned I have ED9 and ATE). Never liked the b3p1 much, and it beats my z03a in pretty much every aspect (although this probably comes down to preference, apart from the slightly artificial and harsh highs of the z03a).
  
 I'd think of them as a sort of "Super-ED9" because of the exchangable nozzles. I'm actually using the brass nozzles from ED9 (with closed hole) on my right now, still burning them in a bit though..


----------



## JacKallen

anticute said:


> Yeah, and in bulk package. I would have probably bought that, even if Easy gave me a pretty nice discount on the "original" Sendiy M2.
> 
> The original box and packaging is excellent, though, to be honest it's one of the more "luxurious" feeling boxes I've ever received headphones in. Worth the price difference though? I would have preferred bulk..


 
 Yep me too. And head-fiers can probably get a discount on the "Easy" M2 as well.  
 Well, now it is cheap to buy a back-up, if necessary.


----------



## TwinACStacks

MAN. You guys move Fast. I just woke up, Got my mail, and checked out Easy's website as he had sent me a message about 2 New Earphones. I recognized the Sendiy right away, and the $30 price tag and came here RIGHT NOW to post it. Jacob Scooped me....
  
 OK. So here they are:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-100-New-Easy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/519064_32639600154.html
  
 This one REALLY intrigues me. Kinda reminds me of a 1 tube ICON. I wonder if the product description is Hype?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-Hisound-HA-2-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-BA-In-Ear/519064_32638173154.html
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

amature101 said:


> Wonder what does some of you do for a living? Having so much money to continously buying earphone.


 

 not having a wife REALLY makes it easier


----------



## TwinACStacks

amature101 said:


> Wonder what does some of you do for a living? Having so much money to continously buying earphone.


 





 Truck Driver. My wife is a Special Education Coordinator/ Teacher, And my credit cards are bleeding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Actually I don't buy Every Hyped earphone. A lot of the EXPENSIVE IEMs I will buy pre-owned or Demonstrators as in new condition off Fleabay. For example about 2 Years ago I bought a Pair of Sennhieser IE8 as like new Demonstrators from and Audio store in England that had 8 Pairs no Boxes. $135 USD.
  
 Check out the list price on a pair of NEW Senn. IE8 sometime. I actually owned them for about a year and sold them for quite a bit more than I paid for them.
  
 Mostly with a few exceptions The IEMs I buy are <$50 USD You need to pick your interest, wait until there are a few reviews, and buy wisely. You can save a HUGE amount with a little self-restraint and smart buying.
  
 Sometimes I'm even at the forefront of a NEW discovery. You always have to Preface any statements concerning your Impressions about a piece of equipment with a disclaimer like IMHO or someone looking to disagree because they are just "that natured" or having a bad day will SURELY call you to the carpet on it. Even then it doesn't always stop them. Apparently the word "opinion" doesn't mean anything.
  
 It's particularly annoying when it's newbies doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JMHO
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

Did any reviews of the QKZ W1 Pro end up anywhere? I'm trying to choose between Tenmak Pro, Piano and W1 Pro. At the moment I'm leaning towards the piano purely for the large whirlwind eartips.


----------



## Ewen

crabdog said:


> Did any reviews of the QKZ W1 Pro end up anywhere? I'm trying to choose between Tenmak Pro, Piano and W1 Pro. At the moment I'm leaning towards the piano purely for the large whirlwind eartips.



 

The W1 pro is really cheap considering what you get.
I've just received the Piano and there are 2 high frequency peaks that need to be equalized ( 3kHz & 6kHz ), I'm also having a balance problem with voices, maybe due to the narrow image coming from these earphones.
The Tennmak Pro is on the way.

PS: And there is driver flex on the left Piano.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Did any reviews of the QKZ W1 Pro end up anywhere? I'm trying to choose between Tenmak Pro, Piano and W1 Pro. At the moment I'm leaning towards the piano purely for the large whirlwind eartips.




If enough people want it, I'll write a review of them since I was the first to post anything on them here. They're not the best sounding things in the world, but still quite good and competitive at the price they go for.


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Did any reviews of the QKZ W1 Pro end up anywhere? I'm trying to choose between Tenmak Pro, Piano and W1 Pro. At the moment I'm leaning towards the piano purely for the large whirlwind eartips.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info. Not sure if I could accurately target those rogue frequencies as I'll be playing via my X2 which only has preset EQ. And OMG W1 Pro available for $7 during sale. I will definitely be getting those.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Did any reviews of the QKZ W1 Pro end up anywhere? I'm trying to choose between Tenmak Pro, Piano and W1 Pro. At the moment I'm leaning towards the piano purely for the large whirlwind eartips.




FWIW Twin and I have these on order. I got them for a great price from Easy by contacting him directly. 

2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Headphones Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
http://s.aliexpress.com/NzaqUFbi
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## carltonh

ewen said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Did any reviews of the QKZ W1 Pro end up anywhere? I'm trying to choose between Tenmak Pro, Piano and W1 Pro. At the moment I'm leaning towards the piano purely for the large whirlwind eartips.
> ...



Hmm, interesting, i will try that eq adjustment. As is they are still IMO better than my un eq'ed LZ Z03A. Those peaks make it sound a bit... not warm, but pristine instead. No flex on mine.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> FWIW Twin and I have these on order. I got them for a great price from Easy by contacting him directly.
> 
> 2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Headphones Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/NzaqUFbi
> (from AliExpress Android)


 





 Very Cool Lurk. I'm really quite enthused about these. Mine are supposed to be here Monday. My Easter present....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ewen

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the info. Not sure if I could accurately target those rogue frequencies as I'll be playing via my X2 which only has preset EQ. And OMG W1 Pro available for $7 during sale. I will definitely be getting those.



 

As I said in a previous post, EQing is not mandatory on the W1 Pro.
But to my ears, the 3-6kHz on the Piano have to be equalized if you're looking for a fairly balanced sound.

$7, as far as I'm concerned, that's a no brainer.


----------



## Ewen

carltonh said:


> Hmm, interesting, i will try that eq adjustment. As is they are still IMO better than my un eq'ed LZ Z03A. Those peaks make it sound a bit... not warm, but pristine instead. No flex on mine.



 

To my ears high frequencies peaks are evil for every earphone/headphone/speaker, make the sound artificial and agressive.
With rockbox -3dB is a good start ( don't touch Q ) and activate/deactivate EQ to see the difference.


----------



## Gussisaurio

redjohn456 said:


> Looks to be a rebrand of the Sidy DM3 possibly?


 

 Oh yes, It is exactly alike. Thanks!!!
 And the Sidy DM3 is USD$33 on AliExpress. Is it worth it at this price?


----------



## TwinACStacks

XDuoo fans, anybody seen this yet?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-XDuoo-XD-05-Portable-Audio-DAC-Headphone-AMP-32bit-384khz-Native-DSD-Decoding-DSD256-PCM/32635992954.html?spm=2114.01010208.0.440.8MJ7TH
  








 TWIN


----------



## Gussisaurio

redjohn456 said:


> Looks to be a rebrand of the Sidy DM3 possibly?


 

 After your response, I found two iem which look pretty much alike:
  
 SIDY DM3:
  
 (Picture from:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-sound-quality-SIDY-DM3-in-ear-metal-earbud-earphone-headphone-DIY-model-high-quality-free/2047207458.html )
  
  
 And, Tenmak Banjo:
  
 Picture from: ( http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Banjo-Turbo-in-ear-metal-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and-remote-2016/1183804_32598980049.html )
  
  
  
 Are SIDY and TENNMAK the same brand?


----------



## leobigfield

twinacstacks said:


> XDuoo fans, anybody seen this yet?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-XDuoo-XD-05-Portable-Audio-DAC-Headphone-AMP-32bit-384khz-Native-DSD-Decoding-DSD256-PCM/32635992954.html?spm=2114.01010208.0.440.8MJ7TH
> 
> TWIN




http://www.head-fi.org/t/789886/xduoo-xd-05-portable-dac-amp-introduction-impressions


----------



## Gussisaurio

ewen said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. Not sure if I could accurately target those rogue frequencies as I'll be playing via my X2 which only has preset EQ. And OMG W1 Pro available for $7 during sale. I will definitely be getting those.
> ...


 

 They are USD$6.20 right now:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fonge-W1-Pro-Stereo-Earphones-HIFI-Deep-Bass-Headphones-Sport-Waterproof-Headset-With-Mic/32635430418.html
  
 Although, I don't know if they are legit.


----------



## Paulpark222

Tennmak is the original supplier for that shell. They just recently decided to make their own product with that design.
  
 I've purchased the Tennmak Banjo and the sound is awesome. Will upload a review soon 
  
  
 Paul


----------



## TwinACStacks

leobigfield said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/789886/xduoo-xd-05-portable-dac-amp-introduction-impressions




 Thanls Leo. I was actually referring to the fact that one of the major players on Aliexpress now has them as a new arrival. I actually found it at a vendor on Ali that I have no experience with for $194 and change.

 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> XDuoo fans, anybody seen this yet?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-XDuoo-XD-05-Portable-Audio-DAC-Headphone-AMP-32bit-384khz-Native-DSD-Decoding-DSD256-PCM/32635992954.html?spm=2114.01010208.0.440.8MJ7TH
> 
> ...


 

 Twin,
   I believe there's an extensive thread on that AMP/DAC in another subforum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 ADDENDUM:
   Nutz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Missed Leo's post first time around.  He's actually linked that thread....   Sorry for the "dup."


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Twin,
> I believe there's an extensive thread on that AMP/DAC in another subforum
> 
> ADDENDUM:
> Nutz     Missed Leo's post first time around.  He's actually linked that thread....   Sorry for the "dup."




 Spec wise it falls smack between the Fiio E12 and E12a. It also looks to have a slightly better THD +N spec than either.

BTW my new SD card for the X3 should be here Monday.

 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

ewen said:


> carltonh said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, interesting, i will try that eq adjustment. As is they are still IMO better than my un eq'ed LZ Z03A. Those peaks make it sound a bit... not warm, but pristine instead. No flex on mine.
> ...


 
 Misplaced my Rockboxed Clip+ somewhere in my house. (Darn small size) But will try as soon as I find it.


----------



## Gussisaurio

paulpark222 said:


> Tennmak is the original supplier for that shell. They just recently decided to make their own product with that design.
> 
> I've purchased the Tennmak Banjo and the sound is awesome. Will upload a review soon
> 
> ...


 

 Great. Eager to read it soon!!!


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> Misplaced my Rockboxed Clip+ somewhere in my house. (Darn small size) But will try as soon as I find it.




Not sure if you are in the US but If you can't find it let me know, if you pay shipping I'll send you my old Clip Zip. I don't use it anymore. Already have Rockbox on there


----------



## istlove

Hisoundaudio Ha-2 is new released earphone on aliexpress.
I am interested in this IEM.


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> MAN. You guys move Fast. I just woke up, Got my mail, and checked out Easy's website as he had sent me a message about 2 New Earphones. I recognized the Sendiy right away, and the $30 price tag and came here RIGHT NOW to post it. Jacob Scooped me....
> 
> OK. So here they are:
> 
> ...







istlove said:


> Hisoundaudio Ha-2 is new released earphone on aliexpress.
> I am interested in this IEM.




Just so you guys know 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/798613/hisoundaudio-ha-2-single-ba-in-ears-info-reviews-impressions


----------



## Paulpark222

You guys really should try the HA-2. It's simply fantastic...
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Niyologist

paulpark222 said:


> You guys really should try the HA-2. It's simply fantastic...
> 
> 
> Paul




I could've. If I didn't lose that contest. Anyway the Edifier M815 sounds very good for $50. Best full sized headphones I have. Even better than my Ultrasone HFI-450.


----------



## crabdog

Can anyone give a comparison of the ZN1 mini / ATE vs QKZ W1 Pro?


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Can anyone give a comparison of the ZN1 mini / ATE vs QKZ W1 Pro?




I'll do that for you tonight when I get back from work.


----------



## Shawn71

anticute said:


> They are very good, IMO. Easily beats all the KZ I have (from the ones you mentioned I have ED9 and ATE). Never liked the b3p1 much, and it beats my z03a in pretty much every aspect (although this probably comes down to preference, apart from the slightly artificial and harsh highs of the z03a).
> 
> I'd think of them as a sort of "Super-ED9" because of the exchangable nozzles. I'm actually using the brass nozzles from ED9 (with closed hole) on my right now, still burning them in a bit though..




Ok! Thats convincing to continue M2 in my wishlist.....hope to see enough stock on AE anv Sale.


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> I'll do that for you tonight when I get back from work.


 
 Thanks, looking forward to it!


----------



## Saoshyant

Huzzah!  My DK-Jin is in Chicago, so it shouldn't be too much longer before I get to see how they sound.  The excitement is kicking in.


----------



## vegetaleb

b9scrambler said:


> I'll do that for you tonight when I get back from work.


 
  
 Nice!
 Add ZS1 too please


----------



## crabdog

Do these have some kind of active noise cancelling or is it just bad translation?
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000015.1.HkfQg0&s=p


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Do these have some kind of active noise cancelling or is it just bad translation?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000015.1.HkfQg0&s=p




They look really interesting. I'm not able to find anything mentioned about ANC though and since there's no battery they shouldn't be able to do it either.


----------



## Thmz

crabdog said:


> Do these have some kind of active noise cancelling or is it just bad translation?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000015.1.HkfQg0&s=p


 
It looks like it's just the microphone which will do some noise cancelling during a call (section 3. "noise-cancelling microphone" on the page)*  *
  
*E*dit: as pointed out below, section 1 mentions a DSP, so my comment doesn't make any sense


----------



## peter123

thmz said:


> It looks like it's just the microphone which will do some noise cancelling during a call (section 3. "noise-cancelling microphone" on the page)[COLOR=333333]*
> 
> *[/COLOR][COLOR=333333]*
> 
> *[/COLOR]




Probably reducing background noise to make the voice easier to hear.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Do these have some kind of active noise cancelling or is it just bad translation?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000015.1.HkfQg0&s=p


 

 After reading, my guess is that they are referring to the curvature part of the housing (S-shape), which helps with the noise cancelling.


----------



## crabdog

thmz said:


> It looks like it's just the microphone which will do some noise cancelling during a call (section 3. "noise-cancelling microphone" on the page)* ** *


 
 I thought that too but 2 pictures above they also talk about DSP as well.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> I thought that too but 2 pictures above they also talk about DSP as well.




As far as I understand the DSP is an app that have some tweaking possibilities, I might have got it wrong though.....


----------



## Niyologist

The Neutral Twins. They may not look like it. Although they do sound like it.


----------



## Shawn71

thmz said:


> It looks like it's just the microphone which will do some noise cancelling during a call (section 3. "noise-cancelling microphone" on the page)[COLOR=333333]*
> 
> *[/COLOR][COLOR=333333]*
> 
> *[/COLOR]




Yeah,that cld be of less sensitive mic.....and the term "noise cancelling" is used mostly everywhere @AE instead of "noise isolating", for IEMs.


----------



## Gussisaurio

crabdog said:


> Do these have some kind of active noise cancelling or is it just bad translation?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000015.1.HkfQg0&s=p


 

 From the description, it sounds more like marketing than real active noise cancelling. It seem to refer to two separate and different noise cancelling steps, 1) one on the rubber tips, which is pretty normal for any earphone, attenuating noise incoming into your ears, and 2) some sort of noise cancelling on the microphone, attenuating noise incoming into your voice (which also seems pure marketing, that microphone is most probably omnidirectional), but with no consequence into the sound that goes into your ears. There is definitely no room, nor battery, for active noise cancelling, which, I think, is what you are asking for. Cheers.


----------



## Gussisaurio

peter123 said:


> As far as I understand the DSP is an app that have some tweaking possibilities, I might have got it wrong though.....


 

 Oh, I stand corrected. Yes you could do active noise cancelling (on mid and low frequencies) using the microphone to capture ambient sound, using an APP on your cell phone for the DSP, and sending the cancelling signal into the earphones. Good idea, actually.


----------



## crabdog

gussisaurio said:


> From the description, it sounds more like marketing than real active noise cancelling. It seem to refer to two separate and different noise cancelling steps, 1) one on the rubber tips, which is pretty normal for any earphone, attenuating noise incoming into your ears, and 2) some sort of noise cancelling on the microphone, attenuating noise incoming into your voice (which also seems pure marketing, that microphone is most probably omnidirectional), but with no consequence into the sound that goes into your ears. There is definitely no room, nor battery, for active noise cancelling, which, I think, is what you are asking for. Cheers.


 
 Thanks. Yeah it seems most likely they're talking about noise isolation. Funny they think it's worth mentioning as a selling point when every single earphone has noise isolation to some degree.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> FWIW Twin and I have these on order. I got them for a great price from Easy by contacting him directly.
> 
> 2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Headphones Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/NzaqUFbi
> (from AliExpress Android)




How funny those great minds, these have been in my "yet to pull the trigger" cart fir a while now i always junp before the $200 hits but pushing it this time, come on first


----------



## TwinACStacks

Mine are due Tuesday.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

Final thoughts, if looking for a $20 or less IEM the VJJB K4 is a solid choice, hell I'd put them on par with the Puro's and Bettes. Enjoying these a hell of a lot right now with the Spin Fit Medium tips. Burn in is needed to open up the bass a bit more and mids to shine a bit more. 

Just A/B'd them to my Bettes and I actually prefer the K4. Sound stage is more focused but the clarity of the K4 is better by a good margin and they are less fatiguing. The sound of the K4 is smooth compared to the Bette which seem they are trying harder to produce the sound. Bettes have about 200 hrs burn in and the K4 have about 150 hrs


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Mine are due Tuesday.
> 
> TWIN




I don't count on a lot if things Twin but you beating me to the trigger is one that I do. Congrats buddy, I know you will let me know what I'm in for

Oh no, did Lurk just say what I thought he said LOL


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes he did. It amounts to blasphemy. Crucify him.

Sorry. I've been watching Biblical movies since yesterday....

I keep waiting for a surprise ending.

I like the V4 as well. My wife took them over. She's a closet basshead.

 TWIN


----------



## vegetaleb

twinacstacks said:


> Yes he did. It amounts to blasphemy. Crucify him.
> 
> Sorry. I've been watching Biblical movies since yesterday....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Yes he did. It amounts to blasphemy. Crucify him.
> 
> Sorry. I've been watching Biblical movies since yesterday....
> 
> ...




Haha idk what it is exactly. I just really enjoy them. I think bc they are midcentric like the SM E80 but are a helluva lot more engaging.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Final thoughts, if looking for a $20 or less IEM the VJJB K4 is a solid choice, hell I'd put them on par with the Puro's and Bettes. Enjoying these a hell of a lot right now with the Spin Fit Medium tips. Burn in is needed to open up the bass a bit more and mids to shine a bit more.
> 
> Just A/B'd them to my Bettes and I actually prefer the K4. Sound stage is more focused but the clarity of the K4 is better by a good margin and they are less fatiguing. The sound of the K4 is smooth compared to the Bette which seem they are trying harder to produce the sound. Bettes have about 200 hrs burn in and the K4 have about 150 hrs


 
 Oh man....Does this mean I should remove VJJB V1 from my wishlist and add the K4?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Oh man....Does this mean I should remove VJJB V1 from my wishlist and add the K4?




Never heard the V1 so I can't make that call but my coworker had them then they met an unfortunate death in the toilet so he now has the Z03A which he prefers. Ill have him listen to the K4 tomorrow.

Only negative I can honestly say is sometimes it's hard to get a good seal so you will have to tip roll. The Spin Fit worked the best for me, though if I'm not careful when removing the left ear the tip will come off. Gonna have to super glue that. They work with all genres so far but Rock IMO sounds the best.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Haha idk what it is exactly. I just really enjoy them. I think bc they are midcentric like the SM E80 but are a helluva lot more engaging.




Just messin' wit ya Lurk, I knew Twin would be like what. Better than the Bettes I'm sure the V4's are nice, I love the V1


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Just messin' wit ya Lurk, I knew Twin would be like what. Better than the Bettes I'm sure the V4's are nice, I love the V1




Haha yeah it's surprising me too. I've had them for a couple months but only briefly heard them before throwing them to the side for my other gear. Glad I gave then a second chance


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Can anyone give a comparison of the ZN1 mini / ATE vs QKZ W1 Pro?


 
  
 Here we go! ZS1 also included per request from @vegetaleb
  
 Relevant information; I'm a very low volume listener. This test was run straight out of my Asus G73 using this mix primarily. That plus I have many hours on each iem anyway with a variety of other songs, genres, and sources (HTC One M8 and Topping NX1 primarily). That past experience will also be taken into account.
  
 W1 Pro using large UE600 tips. ATE using large silicones very similar to stock, but with softer material. ZN1 Mini using medium UE600 tips. ZS1 using random mushroom-shaped medium silicones.
  
 All four iems are warm sounding, with the W1/ATE being the least warm, ZS1 being most warm.
  
 Everything here is my opinion. I know there will be disagreement. Awesome! That's what a forum is for.
  
 Finally, my ATE is not the stompy bass monster that everyone in the KZ thread seems to have. Every one I've listened to/own (had 4 run through my possession, own 2) has been mostly mid-centric with early roll off on both ends. I've been using the ATE a lot recently and have noticed bass quantity increasing slightly, so there's that. *shrug*. I'm thinking they benefit from a long period of use.
  
*Bass Quantity: ZS1 > ZN1 > W1 > ATE*
  
 ZS1 easily takes the cake here. Bass is massive, digs deep, and kicks hard. ZN1 is more mid-bassy and tames down the sub-bass but still has plenty of both. Not a huge fan of the ZN1 since it sounds like a neutered ZS1. W1 is much less bassy with more focus on a nice thumpy low end. ATE is similar, but with less sub-bass.
  
*Bass Quality: W1 > ZN1 > ATE > ZS1*
  
 Bass on the W1 is the tightest of the bunch with the most control and a really pleasing texture. It doesn't skimp anywhere either. The ZS1's bass is exceptionally thumpy and deep, giving you an awesome club feel. It is a little too smoothed over though. The ATE's bass is a little anemic in comparison, but it has great texture and is super tight. The ZN1 finds a nice balance between the two, offering up the snappy feeling of the ATE but with more presence.My favorite is the ZS1, even if it isn't the best.
  
*Mids: ATE > W1 > ZN1 = ZS1*
  
 The mids of the ATE are glorious. Forward, detailed, smoothed, and in no way veiled. The W1 offers up much of the same, but with a bit less warmth and a touch of crispiness in the upper regions. I find the ZN1 and ZS1 nearly identical here, you just have to turn down the bass on the ZS1 to let their mids shine. All are quite good, but the ATE is a step above.
  
*Treble: ATE > ZN1 > ZS1 > W1*
  
 To my surprise, I ended up preferring the ATE here. I found it offered up the most detail and was the cleanest of the bunch. The ZN1 and ZS1 were again very similar, but the ZN1's greater treble energy won out. The W1 wasn't bad by any means, but it wasn't as smooth as the others, though detail and clarity were up there with the ATE. I have low tolerance for any splashiness, something KZ has done a good job of cleaning up with recent releases.
  
*Soundstage: ZN1, ZS1 = ATE, W1*
  
 All the KZs are very close, with the ZN1 being the most spacious and airy of the bunch. The large housing and four portholes certainly help with that. The ZS1 follows close behind, but the crossover resting on the back of the tweeter holds it back from living up to the standards of it's younger sibling. The ATE is open and clear, portraying some nice depth. For a sealed iem, the W1 holds its own against these other vented (ATE) and semi-open (ZS1, ZN1) earphones. Depth could be improved, but they still sound spacious allowing for good instrument separation. All are above average for budget offerings.
  
*Detail: ZN1, W1 = ATE = ZS1*
  
 Wasn't too sure how to go about this one. The ZN1 has good detail throughout but the warmth softens up any edges. The ZS1 is very similar, but you need to EQ down the bass to hear it. The ATE's early treble roll off makes them sound as if they are lacking a bit, but nope. They're just as good as the rest. The W1 has good detail, but the mild splashiness to their treble has a tendency to smear.
  
*Build Quality: ZS1 > W1 > ZN1 > ATE*
  
 The W1, like the others, uses plastic for the housings. While the plastic is of lower quality than on the ZN1/ZS1, fit and finish is flawless. The cable is easily the best of the bunch as well; smooth, flexible, lacking memory, and removable. The ZS1 and ZN1 are nigh identical, save for the cable and sharp edges on the ZN1 that the ZS1 is lacking. Personal preference; I like the ZS1's high quality memory wire and normal cable length. The ZN1's cable is exceptionally thick and durable, but very short and not as flexible as the competition. This contributes to a low standing in the next category. The ATE is just fine all around. housing plastic feels a bit cheap, the housing but the gap between the two pieces looks subpar. The cable is typical KZ. Good strain relief, low on memory, but a bit sticky. 
  
*Comfort: ZS1 = ATE, W1, ZN1*
  
 My current tips and properly bended memory wire on the ZS1 means they nearly disappear in my ears. I can wear them for hours, no problem. The ATE is pretty much the same, sans memory wire. The W1 I had tons of issues with at first. Once I found the right tips things were greatly improved. Still, wearing them with glasses and a hat can be annoying due to the memory wire (which is vastly superior on the ZS1) and I end up fiddling with fitment consistently. The ZN1.....where do I start? At first I couldn't get them to stay at all. Due to the lack of memory wire the tips I use on the ZS1 didn't work and they kept popping out. The housing also has a sharp edge where the two halves meet and it roughs up my ear. I ca't use the ZN1 on the move, and my source must be very close due to the wire length. Inconvenient...
  
*Overall: ATE > ZS1 > W1 > ZN1*
  
 The ATE offers up a nice balance of everything. The "okay" bass presentation and sticky cable aren't issues at all for me and are easily overlooked once you have them in your ears. While the ZS1 isn't really as good as the competition sound wise it gives me an experience that the others can't match, and still puts a stupid grin on my face whenever I listen to them. Plus, their comfort is sublime. The W1 offers the most features and is the cheapest of the bunch with the best cable. Sound quality is competitive but is lacking a bit in upper end refinement. Comfort is also so-so. The ZN1 sounds great, but I just can't wear them for any real length of time. I would put them behind (or equal with) the ATE otherwise.
  
 *Sidenote: The ZN1 and ZS1 can be eq'd to sound nigh identical. They are both very receptive to minor adjustments, the ZN1 slightly more so. Good choices if you enjoying messing around with an equalizer.*
  
 Hope someone found this informative and helpful! Thanks for reading
  
 - B9Scrambler


----------



## crabdog

@B9Scrambler wow wasn't expecting such a comprehensive write-up. Thanks, much appreciated!
  
 I'll be including the W1 to my cart tomorrow during the big sale along with Tenmak Piano. Now just need to decide between VJJB V1 / K4.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> @B9Scrambler
> wow wasn't expecting such a comprehensive write-up. Thanks, much appreciated!
> 
> I'll be including the W1 to my cart tomorrow during the big sale along with Tenmak Piano. Now just need to decide between VJJB V1 / K4.




K4 if you don't have any wood IEM. I'm biased but it gets my vote


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> K4 if you don't have any wood IEM. I'm biased but it gets my vote


 
 Yeah the V1 had me interested only because I don't have any dual driver iem yet but after further research it seems the K4 might be the better option. Which type do you have / recommend (cherry, bubinga, ebony)?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Yeah the V1 had me interested only because I don't have any dual driver iem yet but after further research it seems the K4 might be the better option. Which type do you have / recommend (cherry, bubinga, ebony)?




Brasil wood no mic


----------



## B9Scrambler

For those looking at VJJB's iems, might I recommend the K2S. Great little micro driver that only gets better with use.


----------



## 1clearhead

If anyone happens to be in China and want to order the Bette (or i.Valux)? You could order them by the name *Haili Xin Sheng HLSX-808 *on taobao website for only 168 RMB ($26 US dollars)!
  
Here's the link......
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4004-11615133900.10.DropBo&id=520850490417
  
  
 Yes! I grabbed me a pair......Gold housing with black cable!
  
  
 Thanks to 'TWIN'.


----------



## vegetaleb

b9scrambler said:


> Here we go! ZS1 also included per request from @vegetaleb
> 
> Relevant information; I'm a very low volume listener. This test was run straight out of my Asus G73 using this mix primarily. That plus I have many hours on each iem anyway with a variety of other songs, genres, and sources (HTC One M8 and Topping NX1 primarily). That past experience will also be taken into account.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks bro!
 What about soundstage and details?


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> @B9Scrambler wow wasn't expecting such a comprehensive write-up. Thanks, much appreciated!
> 
> I'll be including the W1 to my cart tomorrow during the big sale along with Tenmak Piano. Now just need to decide between VJJB V1 / K4.


 
  
 You are welcome! Hope you enjoy the W1. Others that picked it up seem to be liking it as well, so I'm not the only one. You should toss the VJJB K2S in there as well. Nice little iems.
  


vegetaleb said:


> Thanks bro!
> What about soundstage and details?


 
  
 Post updated


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> You are welcome! Hope you enjoy the W1. Others that picked it up seem to be liking it as well, so I'm not the only one. You should toss the VJJB K2S in there as well. Nice little iems.
> 
> 
> Post updated


 
 Do you have the K4? If so, I presume you prefer K2S?


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Do you have the K4? If so, I presume you prefer K2S?




Don't have the K4 but I want them, lol. I do have a ton of micro drivers on the other hand, and the K2S is one of the better ones. They have a really long burn in period however. Can't stress this enough. I was really unimpressed ootb and left them untouched for a couple weeks. Gave them an admittedly forced second/third chance. Glad I did as now they're one of my fav iems.


----------



## vegetaleb

Thanks for the updates.
 Still waiting for my ATEs, I thought about getting the ZS1 but I think I will pass and wait for the next KZ, unless there is a better option (with sports design) than ATE at the moment under 20$?


----------



## teston

1clearhead said:


> If anyone happens to be in China and want to order the Bette (or i.Valux)? You could order them by the name [COLOR=222222]*Haili Xin Sheng HLSX-808* on taobao website for only 168 RMB ($26 US dollars)![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=222222]Here's the link......[/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Is this the bettes everyone's talking about?
Nah too much confuse to pick first since tomorrow is the AE anniversary.
Lz-z02a
Easy m2
Bettes


----------



## wastan

Bane's audio choice on gearbest:
http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_288915.html


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> Yes he did. It amounts to blasphemy. Crucify him.
> 
> Sorry. I've been watching Biblical movies since yesterday....
> 
> ...


 
 I believe if we ignore the premise of the movie there is a surprise ending.


----------



## Saoshyant

Do we know for sure the Easy M2 had changeable filters, or is it just assumed?


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> Do we know for sure the Easy M2 had changeable filters, or is it just assumed?


 





 It's confusing. On the product description Easy states they are NOT the same BECAUSE they have different packaging. The photos clearly show interchangeable nozzles.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

wastan said:


> Bane's audio choice on gearbest:
> http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_288915.html


 

 this is interesting


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> this is interesting


 





 I sure hope this isn't a trendsetter....
  
 Could be Handy In China with that yellow atmosphere they have going now.
  








 TWIN


----------



## airomjosh

1clearhead said:


> If anyone happens to be in China and want to order the Bette (or i.Valux)? You could order them by the name *Haili Xin Sheng HLSX-808 *on taobao website for only 168 RMB ($26 US dollars)!
> 
> Here's the link......
> 
> ...


 
 I have an extra 200 yuan to spend and Im choosing between these Bettes and LZ-a02. Any of you guys who own them both? too bad i can only buy one of them so I need to spend my hard earned money wisely. Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> It's confusing. On the product description Easy states they are NOT the same BECAUSE they have different packaging. The photos clearly show interchangeable nozzles.
> 
> TWIN




I'll order it during the sale, along with a couple others.


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> Don't have the K4 but I want them, lol. I do have a ton of micro drivers on the other hand, and the K2S is one of the better ones. They have a really long burn in period however. Can't stress this enough. I was really unimpressed ootb and left them untouched for a couple weeks. Gave them an admittedly forced second/third chance. Glad I did as now they're one of my fav iems.




Must be a VJJB thing since that's how it was for the K4 for me


----------



## ozkan

How many hours should I burn in the LZ Z03A? Does the sound change a lot after burn in?


----------



## RedJohn456

ozkan said:


> How many hours should I burn in the LZ Z03A? Does the sound change a lot after burn in?


 

 I didn't really notice any chances with burn in, but to be on the safe side I burned it in for 2 nights but I didn't notice any immediate changes. 
  
 Tip rolling helped me more than anything to be honest.


----------



## Podster

Anyone getting any deals on the AliEx anni sale???


----------



## To.M

dilemmas, dilemmas… I have Monks (fabulous), KZ ATE and EDR2(very good) and tomorrow want to spend some 30usd on IEMs, the question is LZ-Z03A or SENDIY M2? or maybe instead of one pair better to buy TINGO FL800 and JOYROOM E107?  what I prefer is clarity, detail, good soundstage and punchy bass (not basshead)


----------



## robervaul

The deal's 29 begin in the Chinese time zone?


----------



## ozkan

to.m said:


> dilemmas, dilemmas… I have Monks (fabulous), KZ ATE and EDR2(very good) and tomorrow want to spend some 30usd on IEMs, the question is LZ-Z03A or SENDIY M2? or maybe instead of one pair better to buy TINGO FL800 and JOYROOM E107?  what I prefer is clarity, detail, good soundstage and punchy bass (not basshead)




Wouldn't recommend LZ Z03A if you have Monk. Too bassy and the midrange is recessed. V sound signature which doesn't fit my tastes. I don't know the others though. I can recommend **** UE.


----------



## To.M

In my AE mobile app, the countdown shows over 15 hours till the start.


----------



## Lurk650

ozkan said:


> How many hours should I burn in the LZ Z03A? Does the sound change a lot after burn in?




It's all personal preference. I burned my Puros and TK12 each for 250-300hrs and noticed big changes. Single dynamic like the Z03A I would say 150-200, changes for one member were heard at 200 hrs on the Z03A

I have a Nexus tablet with a couple burn in tracks and I just wrap my gear in a sock and throw in my drawer for the time. Only stopping to give listens after a few days


----------



## To.M

ozkan
hmm **** UE are also on my AE wish list and they have just moved a few positions up  thanx!


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> Anyone getting any deals on the AliEx anni sale???


 
 Yep: Tenmak Piano, QCK W1 Pro, VJJB K4 and maybe another.


----------



## ozkan

lurk650 said:


> It's all personal preference. I burned my Puros and TK12 each for 250-300hrs and noticed big changes. Single dynamic like the Z03A I would say 150-200, changes for one member were heard at 200 hrs on the Z03A
> 
> I have a Nexus tablet with a couple burn in tracks and I just wrap my gear in a sock and throw in my drawer for the time. Only stopping to give listens after a few days




To be honest I'm not liking what I hear. I burned in my LZ Z03A for maybe 50 hours and what I hear is too much mid-bass which bleeds into the midrange and some kind of nasal vocals along with sharp highs. Even though the bass on these are powerful the mids sounds thin. I tried tip rolling but didn't help too much. Should I continue to burn in?


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> @ozkan
> hmm **** UE are also on my AE wish list and they have just moved a few positions up  thanx!


 
 They're on my wishlist too but this time I'm going with the Piano for the tasty extra accessories (3x large whirlwind tips).


----------



## Saoshyant

podster said:


> Anyone getting any deals on the AliEx anni sale???




So far, it seems I'm going to order the Easy M2, KZ ED9 & BGVP-ABC cables. I haven't decided on the last one, will also keep looking.


----------



## To.M

crabdog you're right,the accessories look tempting... well I have some thinking to do


----------



## nolife1123

How neutral are the Sendiy (Easy) M2's with the balanced nozzle? I've been considering them and the LZ Z02A, but I already have the **** UE's so I'm in doubt if I even need another pair of iems .


----------



## Lurk650

ozkan said:


> To be honest I'm not liking what I hear. I burned in my LZ Z03A for maybe 50 hours and what I hear is too much mid-bass which bleeds into the midrange and some kind of nasal vocals along with sharp highs. Even though the bass on these are powerful the mids sounds thin. I tried tip rolling but didn't help too much. Should I continue to burn in?


 
 Yes, keep burning in. I use the J-Lab burn in track which is free. The member, I forget who it was but its in this thread, said he was in the same boat as you and almost gave up, when he got to about 200hrs he was pleased finally. Also, if in the US grab some Auvio tips, they are about $5 for two pairs off Ebay/Amazon. I threw them on my coworkers Z03A and it instantly killed that upper mid spike that hurt my ears.


----------



## ozkan

to.m said:


> crabdog you're right,the accessories look tempting... well I have some thinking to do




One type accessories isn't too tempting for me.


----------



## To.M

nolife1123 what is your opinion about **** UE? can you recommend them?


----------



## wastan

twinacstacks said:


> I sure hope this isn't a trendsetter....
> 
> Could be Handy In China with that yellow atmosphere they have going now.
> 
> TWIN




At first I thought it was an Elevation mask (supposedly makes your diaphragm, etc. work harder when you train) and they were doubling down on the gimmick factor.


----------



## nolife1123

to.m said:


> @nolife1123 what is your opinion about **** UE? can you recommend them?


 
 If you instantly throw away the yellow cored included tips, switch them for something better (still waiting for my KZ Whirlwinds) and burn it in for 60 hours before having the first listen along with keeping them under ear-piercing levels, I would recommend them, even tho my first impression wasn't lovely (because I made the mistakes I named earlier), they've settled down the boomyness and became very clear, it's been a joy listening to Two Steps From Hell, Thomas Bergersen and some Avantasia on them, although I noticed some vocal lacking on metalcore bands like Dead By April.


----------



## anticute

to.m said:


> dilemmas, dilemmas… I have Monks (fabulous), KZ ATE and EDR2(very good) and tomorrow want to spend some 30usd on IEMs, the question is LZ-Z03A or SENDIY M2? or maybe instead of one pair better to buy TINGO FL800 and JOYROOM E107?  what I prefer is clarity, detail, good soundstage and punchy bass (not basshead)


 
 I wouldn't go for the z03a, but then again, I didn't like them much. They also don't fit your preferences well IMO.
  
 The Joyroom is pretty good, but it's not as refined as the Sendiy M2 or Tingo FL800 in my opinion. Between the M2 and the FL800, it's a bit closer. The thing that's hard with the M2 is, in my opinion, the big difference between the two nozzles. The bass nozzle is good, but it almost gives a bit too much bass for my taste. The other nozzle is more detailed and refined, but has very little bass. It's probably possible to fiddle with the nozzles, mod them in some way, to get something in between (which would be ideal for me), but I haven't put in the time to try that yet. Your description of what you're looking for sounds to me a lot like it would fit well with the FL800.
  
 So out of them, I'd go for the M2 or the FL800/Joyroom combo. Maybe more for the combo, since they are both good, and if you don't like one you might like the other 
  
 Just my $0.02.
  
 By the way, I know @1clearhead has at least M2, FL800 and E107, might want to wait for his opinion.


----------



## ozkan

nolife1123 said:


> If you instantly throw away the yellow cored included tips, switch them for something better (still waiting for my KZ Whirlwinds) and burn it in for 60 hours before having the first listen along with keeping them under ear-piercing levels, I would recommend them, even tho my first impression wasn't lovely (because I made the mistakes I named earlier), they've settled down the boomyness and became very clear, it's been a joy listening to Two Steps From Hell, Thomas Bergersen and some Avantasia on them, although I noticed some vocal lacking on metalcore bands like Dead By April.




JVC Spiral Dots perfectly match with **** UE and UE100/600 tips are also very good.


----------



## vegetaleb

I don't know if it's a translation bug but during the AE promotions you have to pay full price then you get the discount which would be stupid


----------



## carltonh

to.m said:


> @ozkan
> hmm **** UE are also on my AE wish list and they have just moved a few positions up  thanx!


 

 A **** UE hybrid is currently $38, or $30 without a cable. I think it is new, and haven't heard any reviews yet, but still very tempted. I'll see what the price is tomorrow.
  
 The HCK UE Custom dual dynamic I have has **** in the webaddress, so I assume it is made by **** for HCK. IMO, it has too much midrange and midbass, not enough highs or subbass, at least with the stock cable. I need to do testing with other cables.


----------



## carltonh

nolife1123 said:


> If you instantly throw away the yellow cored included tips, switch them for something better (still waiting for my KZ Whirlwinds) and burn it in for 60 hours before having the first listen along with keeping them under ear-piercing levels, I would recommend them, even tho my first impression wasn't lovely (because I made the mistakes I named earlier), they've settled down the boomyness and became very clear, it's been a joy listening to Two Steps From Hell, Thomas Bergersen and some Avantasia on them, although I noticed some vocal lacking on metalcore bands like Dead By April.


 

 Don't throw away the yellow core tips! Just use them on some IEM that you would prefer more treble volume. They are really good for this...but exactly what the LZ Z03A *doesn't* need.


----------



## EISENbricher

Guys, help me a bit. What would be the best deal(s) for an IEM under $30 in the Anniversary sale? 
 LZ Z03A is already on the way so minus that one.


----------



## nolife1123

eisenbricher said:


> Guys, help me a bit. What would be the best deal(s) for an IEM under $30 in the Anniversary sale?
> LZ Z03A is already on the way so minus that one.


 
 Well, there's the Easy M2 (Sendiy M2) for 28.41$ on the app http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-100-New-Easy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32639600154.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.12.F80dlc&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201602_4_10036_10035_301_10034_507_10032_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10006_10011_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_401_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_8&btsid=d038f671-b2d5-4887-a226-638f9e6ae7ff
 and I guess Easy might throw in a discount on those (I'll contact him and see about it, since I believe I'll buy them tomorrow).
 Hopefully these ARE the Sendiy M2's, even tho the description says the following: *Note:Friend: this is Easy M2, not Sendiy M2, this quality is same As sendiy M2  , just the package is different ! our package is bulk package now ! ftfriend : we will have one pair nozzle of gift in the package like Sendiy M2. *


----------



## EISENbricher

nolife1123 said:


> Well, there's the Easy M2 (Sendiy M2) for 28.41$ on the app http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-100-New-Easy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32639600154.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.12.F80dlc&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201602_4_10036_10035_301_10034_507_10032_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10006_10011_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_401_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_8&btsid=d038f671-b2d5-4887-a226-638f9e6ae7ff
> and I guess Easy might throw in a discount on those (I'll contact him and see about it, since I believe I'll buy them tomorrow).
> Hopefully these ARE the Sendiy M2's, even tho the description says the following: *Friend: this earphone now produced by easy earphone, so it call Easy M2 ! And our package wil change now ,please check below picture of that package ! *


 
 Great, that's a really good suggestion.


----------



## nolife1123

eisenbricher said:


> Great, that's a really good suggestion.


 
 I've gotten confused myself and copypasted the wrong red-message: *Note:Friend: this is Easy M2, not Sendiy M2, this quality is same As sendiy M2  , just the package is different ! our package is bulk package now ! ftfriend : we will have one pair nozzle of gift in the package like Sendiy M2.*
  
 This is what it says under the cheaper (28.41$) ones, while there are is another listing by Easy which has the first notice that I've posted, which is more expensive!


----------



## ozkan

nolife1123 said:


> Well, there's the Easy M2 (Sendiy M2) for 28.41$ on the app http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-100-New-Easy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32639600154.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.12.F80dlc&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_2,searchweb201602_4_10036_10035_301_10034_507_10032_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10006_10011_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_401_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_8&btsid=d038f671-b2d5-4887-a226-638f9e6ae7ff
> and I guess Easy might throw in a discount on those (I'll contact him and see about it, since I believe I'll buy them tomorrow).
> Hopefully these ARE the Sendiy M2's, even tho the description says the following: *[COLOR=FF0000]Friend: this earphone now produced by easy earphone, so it call Easy M2 ! And our package wil change now ,please check below picture of that package ! [/COLOR]*




Looking at the pictures from the link above they seem to be the Sendiy M2 with different package.


----------



## Lurk650

K4 vs M2 would be a good one, relatively same price bracket and both are Wood IEMs


----------



## lesp4ul

b9scrambler said:


> For those looking at VJJB's iems, might I recommend the K2S. Great little micro driver that only gets better with use.




Couldn't agree more. Now i pack k2s & ate alongside with my cayin n5.





About to getting pai audio mr1 but curious of new Easy BA UE.


----------



## cr0wnest

Easy listed a new 2016 DIY Custom UE? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html

Looks exactly the same as the old one thats been listed for quite a while now, he even used the same pics saved for quite a few new ones. So not sure if it might have some under the hood changes. And he also has them in black now. I've messaged him for more information.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/32511475071.html

Its only going for 14.40 USD though. My hands are itching again. 



ozkan said:


> JVC Spiral Dots perfectly match with **** UE and UE100/600 tips are also very good.




+1

The spiral dot tips + **** UE are amazing. Then again, the spiral dots seem to make just about any IEM sound amazing. Plus they fit better too!


----------



## 1clearhead

ozkan said:


> Looking at the pictures from the link above they seem to be the Sendiy M2 with different package.


 

 +1 That's what it looks like. It seems like he just got rid of the bulky box and the free CD to send a more compact package to everyone, therefore at a cheaper price. Smart from his part and more affordable to everyone.


----------



## Riisalat

cr0wnest said:


> Easy listed a new 2016 DIY Custom UE? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html
> 
> Looks exactly the same as the old one thats been listed for quite a while now, he even used the same pics saved for quite a few new ones. So not sure if it might have some under the hood changes. And he also has them in black now. I've messaged him for more information.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/32511475071.html
> ...


 


 i own the Easy DIY, first impressions were good then got disappointed with bloat, but they are fine for 17 bucks. Will give them a proper listen tonight. If it still sounds crap, its going to the gym.


----------



## cr0wnest

riisalat said:


> i own the Easy DIY, first impressions were good then got disappointed with bloat, but they are fine for 17 bucks. Will give them a proper listen tonight. If it still sounds crap, its going to the gym.




Which areas did they sound bloated in?

Also I've seen the HCK UE's being thrown around a lot. And they look exactly the same as the Easy DIY, are they the same thing just rebranded for different shops?


----------



## Podster

cr0wnest said:


> Which areas did they sound bloated in?
> 
> Also I've seen the HCK UE's being thrown around a lot. And they look exactly the same as the Easy DIY, are they the same thing just rebranded for different shops?


 

 I think the $20 dual driver is a sweet deal in that UE shell, I have the original single driver HCK UE's and love them


----------



## 1clearhead

*This is the best way I can put the 3 into perspective.....*
  
  
 For light weight, big sound and full of energy? Get the *Joyroom JR-E107*
  
 For clarity and precision and you happen to have an AMP to give it a boost? Get the *Tingo FL800*
  
 For great efficiency and can do it all with 2 different nozzles using silicone or comply tips? Get the *Sendiy M2* (or Easy M2)
  
  
  
 ........Everything else is just anybody's call. It's all a matter of preference and what you're using them for.
  
  
  
 PS. My personal favorite still stands: *Sendiy M2*


----------



## cr0wnest

podster said:


> I think the $20 dual driver is a sweet deal in that UE shell, I have the original single driver HCK UE's and love them:wink_face:




Are those what HCK claim to be the 8mm HCK custom dynamic driver? They cost more than the regular HCK UE and Easy DIY UE and is a single driver instead of dual. Has anyone here owned both and compared them?


----------



## RedJohn456

Looks like Shozy is beta testing an iem called Zero. Will utilize litz cables along with a house constructed from real rosewood. been hearing some good things about it so I am pretty excited to get my hands on them this week. Should arrive with the Cygnus as well, so will post pics impressions when they arrive 
  
 Also, will be posting an indepth look at the* Z02A *later on but for now here is a little taste:
  
 The Z02A is a remarkable little headphone that is unfortunately quite tip sensitive. If you don't get a good seal the treble will sound quite harsh.  
  
 I have found two sets that work remarkably well; One set is a red foam tip like the one at this link http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/4Pairs-8pcs-KZ-Noise-Isolating-Memory-Foam-C-sets-3mm-5mm-Comply-T100-T400-Ear-Tips/1825606_32419364287.html
  
  The other tips I am referring to are these exact ones: http://penonaudio.com/3-Pairs-Grey-Red-Eartips  I think the stock tips are exactly the same, but I will have to double check later.
  
 Regardless, a narrow bore tip makes the treble sound nice and controlled. Once you get a good seal, be prepared to be a headphone that just immerses you in your songs, and brings vocals nicely to the front, making it seem as if they are singing in front of you. I listened to a few Halestorm albums last night and Lzzy Hale sounded positively alive and electric through the Z02A. The bass is quick,articulate all the well having good weight and impact. It has a well done V-shaped sound signature with a good helping of quality bass that is chock full of texture. Sub bass heavy tracks should leave you quite entranced I might add. 
  
 For the price its a freaking no brainer if you are looking for a headphone that will get you dancing to the music or tapping your toes. I am usually not a huge fan of V-shaped sound signatures because the mid bass can muddy up things. No so here, the bass has good impact, while remaining nimble. The midrange is quite detailed, especially when considering the price range. 
  
 Most important, the shell is so petite that it all but disappears in your ears and you forget that they are there. Perfect for commuting I would say. Wish it had a mic however, but you can't have it all I suppose.


----------



## Podster

cr0wnest said:


> Are those what HCK claim to be the 8mm HCK custom dynamic driver? They cost more than the regular HCK UE and Easy DIY UE and is a single driver instead of dual. Has anyone here owned both and compared them?


 

 Indeed and why I think the dual driver is a steal for the $$$!


----------



## MoreCore

I wrote with HCK and he said: the **** UE is better that HCK with dual driver.


----------



## WEST91436

Has anyone ever dealt with the customer relations people at KZ Knowledge Zenith?
  
 They are like a ghost.... can't find any info on them.
  
 I am not talking about the customer service for one of the sellers of their product.   Looking to go direct to the company.
  
 Anyone provide info? any leads no matter how remote.  Its almost become a challenging puzzle to figure out.
  
 BTW.... what's the general consensus at this point.  Thumbs up or down on their relatively current offerings?


----------



## Gussisaurio

to.m said:


> In my AE mobile app, the countdown shows over 15 hours till the start.


 
  
 But what is your location?
 To me it starts tonight at midnight, US Central Time (-6HRS GMT).


----------



## cr0wnest

morecore said:


> I wrote with HCK and he said: the **** UE is better that HCK with dual driver.




That must have felt awkward. 

I might not get the dual driver but still checkout the custom HCK UE with the custom single driver. And that clear see through shell is calling out to me.


----------



## Gussisaurio

west91436 said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with the customer relations people at KZ Knowledge Zenith?
> 
> They are like a ghost.... can't find any info on them.
> 
> ...


 

 Somebody on the KZ thread does indeed have contact with the factory. Post this message on the KZ thread!!!


----------



## Gussisaurio

Hey, everybody. Come the AliExpress sale tonight, please post here the best sale offers you find. Please!!!


----------



## To.M

Gussisaurio GMT+2hrs, sale starts in 10h,27min


----------



## WEST91436

Awesome !!! Thank...... will re-post it over on that thread.


----------



## brokentofu

Did anyone get the easy ue2 with the gears? If so, how do they sound?


----------



## teston

1clearhead said:


> *This is the best way I can put the 3 into perspective.....*
> 
> 
> For light weight, big sound and full of energy? Get the *Joyroom JR-E107*
> ...



Hey @1clearhead,
I wonder why the fl800 need an amp since its impedance is 16 ohm only.
If it's necessary then can topping nx1 do the trick?


----------



## Riisalat

brokentofu said:


> Did anyone get the easy ue2 with the gears? If so, how do they sound?


i have that exact thing coming in a week. Knock me in a week ^.^


----------



## rokusho

is the sale for the whole day?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys, Just got in the Easy UEs Customs in Blue:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html
  
 Okay so here are some Very brief intitial impressions.
  
 The Packaging is about 6"X 6"X 2 1/2" Manila Colored Box of Heavy Cardboard emblazoned with Own 1 uxe in Silver foil letering and in the Right lower corner I'm assuming the same name in Chinese Characters. Plain/ Simple.
  
 My pair are in Blue, no microphone with Clear silver cables. They terminate in a heavy plastic "L" plug and 2 pin connections at the phone end with Memory Wire. Unfortunately they are only able to be worn over-ear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice Looking. I listen to the stock Tips which weren't bad but slapped on Large Auvios which sounded better. I also noted as with a lot of these form fitted In-Ear Shells that the Nozzles although nice and wide COULD stand to be a little longer for my tastes in Insertion depth.
  
 The sound after a VERY brief listen is Darker, (TWIN LIKEE), with a Deep clear Bass and *appear* to have a definite L shape with both the Mids and Treble being recessed but NOT hidden. Soundstage appears to be Quite large. These are just first impressions they have been sent to the Burner and I will check in again on them again in 30-50 Hours and give a review.
  
 They sound Promising and have a very relaxed sound.
  
 We shall See....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys, Just got in the Easy UEs Customs in Blue:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html
> 
> ...




Woot! Can't wait for mine


----------



## lesp4ul

OMG it's 29th already, i have havi b3 pro 1, vjjb k2s, tenmark dulcimer, kz ate, vsonic an16, and joyroom 107 on shipping. which one should i get on sale for under $50-40? i prefer jazz, bossa, vocals. I've already bookmarked paiaudio mr1, any other suggeations? Thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead

teston said:


> Hey @1clearhead,
> I wonder why the fl800 need an amp since its impedance is 16 ohm only.
> If it's necessary then can topping nx1 do the trick?


 

 It should play okay. But keep in mind, sensitivity at best is only 95db. More effiecient IEM's plays anywhere from 105db to 125db at 16 ohms. So, an AMP does bring out the best on these little awesomeness.


----------



## B9Scrambler

lesp4ul said:


> OMG it's 29th already, i have havi b3 pro 1, vjjb k2s, tenmark dulcimer, kz ate, vsonic an16, and joyroom 107 on shipping. which one should i get on sale for under $50-40? i prefer jazz, bossa, vocals. I've already bookmarked paiaudio mr1, any other suggeations? Thanks.




Where'd you find the AN16? Those should be tough to come by, or at least I would expect them to be.


----------



## lesp4ul

b9scrambler said:


> Where'd you find the AN16? Those should be tough to come by, or at least I would expect them to be.




Got it from vsd2 anniversary bundle, btw i actually expected to sell my havi today because it has small crack on the housing, people said it's havi's common prob so i decide to sell it before it getting worse. So, i'm looking for replacement.

Here's pai audio mr1, BA diy with klipsch x10 mold
NEW! Single moving iron unit headphones, Music in-ear Earbuds,Ba Driver Unit earphones, X10 shell
http://s.aliexpress.com/6ryEvqYZ
(from AliExpress Android)

$29 on sale, for BA driver it's a steal


----------



## Lurk650

If you can afford it the TK12 is a steal at $97.

2016 New MusicMaker TK12 Dynamically And 2 BA 3 Unit Headphone HIFI Fever Music Marker In Ear Earphone DIY Custom Hybrid Headset
http://s.aliexpress.com/VZJBFVrq
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Where'd you find the AN16? Those should be tough to come by, or at least I would expect them to be.



 
Another alternative to the VSONIC AN16 would be the Pioneer SEC CL100.

http://world.tmall.com/item/522841227921.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.Z4aqzF&id=522841227921&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4&sku_properties=5919063:6536025


----------



## Gussisaurio

rokusho said:


> is the sale for the whole day?


 
  
 Yes, It will last for 24 hours. Starting in under 2 hours!!!
  


to.m said:


> @Gussisaurio GMT+2hrs, sale starts in 10h,27min


 
  
 Then the sale starts at the same moment worldwide, midnight for people on Central Time Zone (-6:00 GMT)


----------



## lesp4ul

lurk650 said:


> If you can afford it the TK12 is a steal at $97.
> 
> 2016 New MusicMaker TK12 Dynamically And 2 BA 3 Unit Headphone HIFI Fever Music Marker In Ear Earphone DIY Custom Hybrid Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/VZJBFVrq
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
  
 I'll take a look, thanks 
  
  


1clearhead said:


> b9scrambler said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you find the AN16? Those should be tough to come by, or at least I would expect them to be.
> ...


 
  
 Whooaa interesting 
  


gussisaurio said:


> Yes, It will last for 24 hours. Starting in under 2 hours!!!
> 
> 
> Then the sale starts at the same moment worldwide, midnight for people on Central Time Zone (-6:00 GMT)


 
  
 I'm in Indonesia, it isn't started yet


----------



## goodluck4u

hi everyone!
 Today is a bargain of aliexpress. I have a $5 coupon of aliexpress. then, I will buy a hybrid earphone around $40. 
 its candidates are bosshifi b3, tinger tk200(easy k200) ... 
 I am looking into interested hybrids.
 What is the best hybrid earphoes around $40?


----------



## nolife1123

Guys I got a message back from Easy on the Easy M2s, they only come with ONE pair of nozzles, it's the Sendiy M2 just that Easy's team makes it.

Here's the message (in case i misunderstood, which i believe i didn't): friend : this is the same with the sendiy M2 , AND now i make it by myself ! also this have one pair nozzles !

Forgot to note that it'll be discounted to 26$ today on the anniversary sale!


----------



## Lurk650

goodluck4u said:


> hi everyone!
> Today is a bargain of aliexpress. I have a $5 coupon of aliexpress. then, I will buy a hybrid earphone around $40.
> its candidates are bosshifi b3, tinger tk200(easy k200) ...
> I am looking into interested hybrids.
> What is the best hybrid earphoes around $40?




Bette 10mm


----------



## Gussisaurio

lesp4ul said:


> I'll take a look, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No. It is starting in 20 minutes. Midnight Central Time (-6:00 GMT).


----------



## bneundh

Hi guys what is the best IEM I can get from the anniversary sale? Price doesn't matter, just give me the best price to performance ratio based on the amount of discount. I heard the musicmaker tk12 is a steal? Is there a better deal than that?

I should be more specific I guess. Under 200, sound signature should be as accurate, neutral, detailed, and balanced as possible.


----------



## Paulpark222

Rose Margaret review. Enjoy!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/rose-margaret/reviews/15615
  

  
  
 Paul


----------



## justPasca

nolife1123 said:


> Guys I got a message back from Easy on the Easy M2s, they only come with ONE pair of nozzles, it's the Sendiy M2 just that Easy's team makes it.
> 
> Here's the message (in case i misunderstood, which i believe i didn't): friend : this is the same with the sendiy M2 , AND now i make it by myself ! also this have one pair nozzles !
> 
> Forgot to note that it'll be discounted to 26$ today on the anniversary sale!


 
  
 which nozzle? the black nozzle or the silver one?


----------



## nolife1123

justpasca said:


> which nozzle? the black nozzle or the silver one?



He didn't specify, but from the pictures it's likely the silver bassy ones. I'll ask.


----------



## nolife1123

Easy replied again and said that they come with the silver nozzle by default (as I thought from the pictures) but you can contact him and leave a message that you'd prefer the black one, which he will send instead of the silver ones.

Anniversary sale started, good luck keeping your wallets at bay


----------



## Gussisaurio

nolife1123 said:


> Anniversary sale started, good luck keeping your wallets at bay


 
  
 Too late!!!!! My wallet is empty already


----------



## 1clearhead

nolife1123 said:


> Easy replied again and said that they come with the silver nozzle by default (as I thought from the pictures) but you can contact him and leave a message that you'd prefer the black one, which he will send instead of the silver ones.
> 
> Anniversary sale started, good luck keeping your wallets at bay


 

 D**m, that's a bummer! The Silver and the Black are both good!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ......The Silver are really the hi-light of both sounding really rich and bold, but the Black also plays precise and flat with a warm tilt that will also please many here.


----------



## 1clearhead

nolife1123 said:


> Guys I got a message back from Easy on the Easy M2s, they only come with ONE pair of nozzles, it's the Sendiy M2 just that Easy's team makes it.
> 
> Here's the message (in case i misunderstood, which i believe i didn't): friend : this is the same with the sendiy M2 , AND now i make it by myself ! also this have one pair nozzles !
> 
> Forgot to note that it'll be discounted to 26$ today on the anniversary sale!


 

 That's not good.......I'll just go with the original Sendiy M2 package.


----------



## RedTwilight

bneundh said:


> Hi guys what is the best IEM I can get from the anniversary sale? Price doesn't matter, just give me the best price to performance ratio based on the amount of discount. I heard the musicmaker tk12 is a steal? Is there a better deal than that?
> 
> I should be more specific I guess. Under 200, sound signature should be as accurate, neutral, detailed, and balanced as possible.


 
  
 What sort of sound so you like?


----------



## B9Scrambler

lesp4ul said:


> Got it from vsd2 anniversary bundle, btw i actually expected to sell my havi today because it has small crack on the housing, people said it's havi's common prob so i decide to sell it before it getting worse. So, i'm looking for replacement.
> 
> Here's pai audio mr1, BA diy with klipsch x10 mold
> NEW! Single moving iron unit headphones, Music in-ear Earbuds,Ba Driver Unit earphones, X10 shell
> ...




Gotcha. I misunderstood and thought you were ordering them from somewhere, haha. Got mine with the VSD2 as well. Great iem. 

Apparently Pai is updating that iem with their own custom housing soon. The Klipshe one was just temporary  So yeah, get it now before the price goes up!


----------



## B9Scrambler

brian hu said:


> FRIEND : this is easy, we will send both sliver and black nozzle, now we have contact with the factory, they said they will send two pair nozzle ,one pair is black, one pair is silver ! thank you !




Whoa!! Easy is on Head-fi now? Welcome


----------



## reizzz

brian hu said:


> FRIEND : this is easy, we will send both sliver and black nozzle, now we have contact with the factory, they said they will send two pair nozzle ,one pair is black, one pair is silver ! thank you !


----------



## Brian Hu

thank you very much, friend , yes, this is EASY ! thank you for all your support !


----------



## Night01

Hi guys, 
 Just confirmed with Easy that the easy m2 will come with the black and silver filters. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## anticute

teston said:


> Hey @1clearhead,
> I wonder why the fl800 need an amp since its impedance is 16 ohm only.
> If it's necessary then can topping nx1 do the trick?


 
 It's not about volume, some headphones just sound better amped. I have no idea why, to be honest, but I'm sure there's some technical explanation. I was skeptical as well, but there's no denying it IMO.
  
 This is one of the headphones that just sound better amped IMO


----------



## Blommen

paulpark222 said:


> Rose Margaret review. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> www.head-fi.org/products/rose-margaret/reviews/15615
> ...


 
 Have you heard the Rose NIn? I am trying to pick between these and I can't decide


----------



## MoreCore

brian hu said:


> thank you very much, friend , yes, this is EASY ! thank you for all your support !


 hi easy! Could u tell me what a deffernece in sound between **** ue and **** ueS? Which will better for the rock and alternative music?


----------



## RedTwilight

jim-ali said:


> Unique eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  HCK is here too??! Awesome!


----------



## nolife1123

brian hu said:


> FRIEND : this is easy, we will send both sliver and black nozzle, now we have contact with the factory, they said they will send two pair nozzle ,one pair is black, one pair is silver ! thank you !



That's great news easy! And thanks for coming here and clarifying everything


----------



## TwinACStacks

brian hu said:


> FRIEND : this is easy, we will send both sliver and black nozzle, now we have contact with the factory, they said they will send two pair nozzle ,one pair is black, one pair is silver ! thank you !




 Small world. Hi Easy. I was wondering when you were going to post. I just got in from work and need a small nap. Message me when you need to, I know you are very busy today.

 Keith (TWIN)


----------



## Brian Hu

thank you friend, anything problem,please don't be hesitate to let me know, thank you !


----------



## Brian Hu

Dear Keith : How are you ? haha!  Nice to see you on head-fi !


----------



## To.M

My shopping has been done  JOYROOM E107 from EE - hi Easy!  and TENNMAK PIANO will travel half the world now to get into my hands and soon after into my ears


----------



## lesp4ul

b9scrambler said:


> Gotcha. I misunderstood and thought you were ordering them from somewhere, haha. Got mine with the VSD2 as well. Great iem.
> 
> Apparently Pai is updating that iem with their own custom housing soon. The Klipshe one was just temporary
> 
> ...


 
 Done, haha! Alex pai said the shell will still the same but without x10 marking on it, can't wait how the sound like along with Joyroom E107 from Easy that still on shipment.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Whoa!! Easy is on Head-fi now? Welcome




 Yep. I thought he should meet you guys.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jim-ali said:


> Yes，surprise.
> 
> My dear fridend，we are“HCK”，
> 
> ...




Hi Teresa.

 Keith M. (TWIN)


----------



## Brian Hu

Thank you for your support, friend !


----------



## TwinACStacks

brian hu said:


> Thank you for your support, friend !




 Easy YOU know you have my support. 100%

 Keith


----------



## MoreCore

brian hu said:


> **** UEs is armature driver, not dynamic, **** ue is dynamic, friend ! so they sound is different ! i suggest you buy **** UEs, because that sound will be better for rock music . thank you !


 Thx! I think i will buy UEs but i have last question, can you compare VE Monk with UEs? because i am looking for iem with sound similar like Monk but with better sub and mid bass


----------



## B9Scrambler

lesp4ul said:


> Done, haha! Alex pai said the shell will still the same but without x10 marking on it, can't wait how the sound like along with Joyroom E107 from Easy that still on shipment.




My b! I thought they were going with something unique. Whatever works  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## bneundh

The sound should be as accurate and neutral as possible. Also detailed.


----------



## kingkong369

What is a good budget headphone :3 prefer clarity over bass
  
  
 thanks!


----------



## goodluck4u

lurk650 said:


> Bette 10mm


 
 Lurk650-san Thank you for your comment. I bought one.  I guess it is V-shaped from the feedbacks of the aliexpress. After it arriving, I will seek its character. 
 And I bought a boarseman CX98 too.​


----------



## Jim-Ali

twinacstacks said:


> Hi Teresa.
> 
> Keith M. (TWIN)


 
 Hi，TwinACStacks.
  
 We find that，there are so many crazy and nice friends here.


----------



## 1clearhead

brian hu said:


> FRIEND : this is easy, we will send both sliver and black nozzle, now we have contact with the factory, they said they will send two pair nozzle ,one pair is black, one pair is silver ! thank you !


 

 Wow! That was Easy!
  
 Welcome Easy.....glad you're with us!
  
 Thanks to 'TWIN' and others that supported your 'cause of joining us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 PS. I actually introduced the Sendiy M2 to everyone here, but it wasn't Easy.


----------



## Brian Hu

Haha: thank you friend ! i make the sendiy M2 by myself, and named it Easy M2 ! the quality is same as Sendiy M2 !


----------



## Saoshyant

brian hu said:


> FRIEND : this is easy, we will send both sliver and black nozzle, now we have contact with the factory, they said they will send two pair nozzle ,one pair is black, one pair is silver ! thank you !




Thank you Easy, just ordered the M2 from you as well as the KZ ED9.


----------



## Brian Hu

Thank you for your support , friend !


----------



## peter123




----------



## teston

I added easy m2, tingo fl800 to the cart. Any other suggestions guys?
Looking for some good p/p offer and steals


----------



## Brian Hu

Hello Peter : Very Good Review ! thank you !


----------



## Podster

jim-ali said:


> Hi，TwinACStacks.
> 
> We find that，there are so many crazy and nice friends here.




Wow, I can finally thank you for my HCK UE Custom's. One of these best of these single drivers I've heard. I put the quad corr silver cable on them and everyone loves the clear 

What multi driver do you suggest I try in your line up?


----------



## the wade

Hi everyone,
  
 I purchased this DAC yestreday, however the seller asked to cancel the shopping because he said the factory stopped producing this item. (I had found the shipping the DHL to Turkey as 11$). There is another seller who sells but didn't answer my question yet.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trasam-DAC2-High-Performance-HiFi-Digital-Audio-Pre-Player-Decoder-Input-Coaxial-Optics-Bluetooth-USB-APE/32627280273.html
  
 Anyway, I need a DAC with bluetooth and of course supports 24bit music (192khz) on this price range. I don't want any amplifier specifications because I already have Pioneer A-441 stereo.
  
 I searched for whole Aliexpress, but couldn't find nothing on this price.
  
 There are Bollo Bar-4 and SMSL but they are around 225 $.


----------



## the wade

I purchased this DAC yestreday, however the seller asked to cancel the shopping because he said the factory stopped producing this item. (I had found the shipping the DHL to Turkey as 11$). There is another seller who sells but didn't answer my question yet.
  
Trasam-DAC2-High-Performance-HiFi-Digital-Audio-Pre-Player-Decoder-Input-Coaxial-Optics-Bluetooth-USB-APE/32627280273
  
 Anyway, I need a DAC with bluetooth and of course supports 24bit music (192khz) on this price range. I don't want any amplifier specifications because I already have Pioneer A-441 stereo.
  
 I searched for whole Aliexpress, but couldn't find nothing on this price.
  
 There are Bollo Bar-4 and SMSL but they are around 225 $.


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> My shopping has been done  JOYROOM E107 from EE - hi Easy!  and TENNMAK PIANO will travel half the world now to get into my hands and soon after into my ears


 
 I ordered the piano too! Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## To.M

crabdog tick,tock...  PIANO for 17usd just looked too good not to "clickbuy"


----------



## peter123

brian hu said:


> Hello Peter : Very Good Review ! thank you !


 
 It was my pleasure my friend.


----------



## lesp4ul

This sale has to be stopped, coz I put more earplugs right now!


----------



## CADCAM

brian hu said:


> FRIEND : this is easy, we will send both sliver and black nozzle, now we have contact with the factory, they said they will send two pair nozzle ,one pair is black, one pair is silver ! thank you !


 
 Do we need to do anything to get the 2 nozzles with the M2's? Just order and we'll be good?


----------



## vegetaleb

brian hu said:


> Haha: thank you friend ! i make the sendiy M2 by myself, and named it Easy M2 ! the quality is same as Sendiy M2 !


 
  
 Hello Easy!
 Good to see you with us here.
 What's the difference between Tingo FL800 and DIY IE800?
 Can someone compare them with ATEs?


----------



## nhlean96

Will receive my FL800 soon, and I have the ATEs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'll make a mini comparison between them
 Btw, TINGO FL800 have more cable selection, and according to some review, they're bright sounding, precise
 DIY IE800 seems to have more bass, dark sounding


----------



## Riisalat

Hi easy and HCK ! Its great to have you guys here and the fact that you take the time to get in touch is amazing !

Buying stuff from easy earphones have been an amazing experience. The seller is crazy honest, when i was shopping for something he actually admitted a pair being not as great and suggested something else !


----------



## batmanwcm

What are you guys buying? I currently have the Sendy M2, Sender UE, Tennmak Piano and the HCK UE DIY currently in my cart. I want to buy just 2 but not sure which of the 2. I currently own a Rock Zircon/KZ HDS1/KZ ED3 Acme.


----------



## Podster

jim-ali said:


> Hi，dear Podster，
> 
> Thank you for your compliment on our products.
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds excellent, I'm used to waiting on just shipping from China so a few more days will not hurt but increased anticipation might
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL, so what do you think would be my next move up from my single driver UE Customs? Two or three driver? Mixed or all DD/BA? Direct me to them and I'll place an order


----------



## nolife1123

batmanwcm said:


> What are you guys buying? I currently have the Sendy M2, Sender UE, Tennmak Piano and the HCK UE DIY currently in my cart. I want to buy just 2 but not sure which of the 2. I currently own a Rock Zircon/KZ HDS1/KZ ED3 Acme.



I hope you mean Easy M2 not Sendiy m2, because if you are you're pretty much paying extra 30$ for the packaging!
And only the Easy M2 here, already paid for them


----------



## Jim-Ali

riisalat said:


> Hi easy and HCK ! Its great to have you guys here and the fact that you take the time to get in touch is amazing !
> 
> Buying stuff from easy earphones have been an amazing experience. The seller is crazy honest, when i was shopping for something he actually admitted a pair being not as great and suggested something else !


 
 Dear riisalat，nice to meet you，thanks for your support.
  
 Your avatar is so good，who is you in this avatar？


----------



## goodluck4u

oops. 
 I bought not a Bette (10mm) but a Bette (8mm). ^^; Its my mistake to buy. ^^;;;
  
Recently, I have a DZAT DF-10. DF-10 is a good earphone I think. This is wide sound stage and warm sound and an Excellent package.  I got from a amazon seller, collectionaudio of amazon.co.jp,  as a sample product. But the packages seems be a product maker standard. I guess DF-10 might be the same component on ali sellers. 
  
Pics of DZAT DF-10 and DR-20: http://imgur.com/a/QIjXa


  
 The earphones get 5 stars of the audiobudget of Egor. I think the earphone has a great value. From my impression, the early stage of DZAT DF-10 is a little foggy and soft sound but after burning, the fog get faints. If you like wooden earphone, you will like DF-10. I have not compared DF-10 with VJJB K4, another wooden earphone.


----------



## batmanwcm

Yes, I meant the Easy M2. I just found this as well. Is this better than the **** UE? 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32640320497.html?productId=32640320497&productSubject=2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones&af=85386&dp=6378_1459257699_002afd9bfb82c7539909615c46bbf166&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## batmanwcm

podster said:


> Wow, I can finally thank you for my HCK UE Custom's. One of these best of these single drivers I've heard. I put the quad corr silver cable on them and everyone loves the clear
> 
> What multi driver do you suggest I try in your line up?




Which cables are you using for the UE Custom. They look great.


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Wow! That was Easy!
> 
> Welcome Easy.....glad you're with us!
> 
> ...


 





 I see what you did there Clear.
  
 Easy, Clearhead is pretty much Solely responsible for "Discovering" the Sendiy M2 on Head-fi.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> I ordered the piano too! Now the waiting game begins.


 
 You're not the only one, decided to go with the red/blue combo and hoping it's fun.


----------



## CADCAM

Just ordered the Easy M2 based mostly on Clearheads comments so hopefully they will be a worthy addition to the collection.
 Also better get both sets of nozzles!


----------



## Podster

batmanwcm said:


> Which cables are you using for the UE Custom. They look great.


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html


----------



## teston

saoshyant said:


> You're not the only one, decided to go with the red/blue combo and hoping it's fun.



Count me in. Just placed an order with the black color. Can't wait.


----------



## slowpickr

Not an IEM, but HCK messaged me that they will sell the Xduoo X3 DAP to Head-Fiers for $88.  Seems like a very good deal.  My question is, will the X3 beat a rooted Android phone with Viper4Android for sound quality?


----------



## Riisalat

slowpickr said:


> Not an IEM, but HCK messaged me that they will sell the Xduoo X3 DAP to Head-Fiers for $88.  Seems like a very good deal.  My question is, will the X3 beat a rooted Android phone with Viper4Android for sound quality?


i recently bought an xduoo x3 with a leather case for 99 usd. The sound beata the living **** out of my note 3 through my se215s.


----------



## Riisalat

jim-ali said:


> Dear riisalat，nice to meet you，thanks for your support.
> 
> Your avatar is so good，who is you in this avatar？


I'm the guy the on the left ! And anytime hck, in the mean time please hit me up with some high end/ mid end iems ! Suggest some please !


----------



## leobigfield

I've read some glowing reviews on the new single-ba relase from hisoundaudio. Anyone here listened to them and could compare with the hybrid bad-boys like the dqsm, LZ-A2/3, TK12, etc?


----------



## FUYU

My take on the LZ A3:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15620


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys, Easy just informed me of a coming Earphone the TK13. I have NO idea what it is. I'm assuming it's a Bridge Between the TK12 and Shockwave III?
  
 I just noticed the Sale price Via App.? on:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-100-New-Easy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/519064_32639600154.html
  
 $24.62 for the Z03A and $26.91 for the Easy (Sendiy) M2??? That is insane. I'm glad I waited on that Sendiy.
  
 I'm sure if you contact him directly he can work with you.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Can any one recommend an inexpensive but decent hybrid that I can pick up during the sale?  The only hybrid I currently have is Astrotec AX-35 and I found it kind of boring sadly enough, but I keep forgetting to test it with some of my newer gear.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I see what you did there Clear.
> 
> Easy, Clearhead is pretty much Solely responsible for "Discovering" the Sendiy M2 on Head-fi.
> 
> ...


 

 Nah! 'TWIN', but you made it Easy to buy at cheaper prices......I mean, you got Easy to join us and bring us cheaper prices. What I'm trying to say is that it's not Easy to get cheaper prices, but now that Easy is here.....Now it is! 
  
 I hope that was Easy to understand.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> Can any one recommend an inexpensive but decent hybrid that I can pick up during the sale?  The only hybrid I currently have is Astrotec AX-35 and I found it kind of boring sadly enough, but I keep forgetting to test it with some of my newer gear.


 
 Cheaper than AE right now and if you have Prime you will get it in two days http://www.amazon.com/i-VALUX-Balanced-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones/dp/B010FJ0Y4W
  
 Plus pick up some Auvios  http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1459264555&sr=1-1&keywords=auvio+large


----------



## 1clearhead

Easy's made such a great package on them M2's that it sure beat the price I bought them for in China! I paid 240 RMB (37 US dollars).
  
 Darn, you made it too Easy for them!


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Nah! 'TWIN', but you made it Easy to buy at cheaper prices......I mean, you got Easy to join us and bring us cheaper prices. What I'm trying to say is that it's not Easy to get cheaper prices, but now that Easy is here.....Now it is!
> 
> I hope that was Easy to understand.


 





 Easily
  
 Hey Clear, Did you see my Last post? $27 for the Easy (Sendiy) M2 with the Phone App.?  Wow.
  
 I'm glad I waited.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 4chan

Hello people,

 I am not familliar with this forum so sorry for not reading the rules for posting 1 post/question.
 now with these sales going on, will a combo of the **** UE aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Reduction-Headset-With-MMCX/32502390629.html with this as cable aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html a good combo or should I get other cable/monitors? all looks cheap is it actual quality? Thanks if you are taking time for me

 Greetings from 4chan


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Easily
> 
> Hey Clear, Did you see my Last post? $27 for the Easy (Sendiy) M2 with the Phone App.?  Wow.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know......why do I feel jealous now?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I thought most things were cheaper here in China. *Sigh......


----------



## nolife1123

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys, Easy just informed me of a coming Earphone the TK13. I have NO idea what it is. I'm assuming it's a Bridge Between the TK12 and Shockwave III?
> 
> I just noticed the Sale price Via App.? on:
> 
> ...


 

 Remember that you can always use that 2$ off of 19$'s total order on them as well! I've got mine for 23$'s!
 I also had the 3$ off of 15$'s which I used up for a certain smartwatch that sells for 4x the price here, so I pretty much earned enough money to make the Easy M2's free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In other news, my KZ Whirlwinds arrived, popped the small ones to the **** UE, I noticed a certain increase in driver flex, which was present already with the included silicone tips . But, there's a catch! These also made the instrumentals sound so much thicker, extremely satisfying, as well as an increase in vocals quality/presence which I previously found lacking when listening to Dead by April, I can only recommend everyone getting the **** UE to grab theirselves a set of KZ Whirlwinds! (and perhaps the JVC spiral dot tips, which people have been recommending, although I don't own them).


----------



## Podster

fuyu said:


> My take on the LZ A3:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15620


 

 Nice job Fuyu, tip searching is fun, cheap and a good cable can be had for $20
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just like that they look like a mad Plumbers club
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Brian Hu

Thank you for your understanding and support !


----------



## RedJohn456

Holy **** the Z03A Z02A is only $33 canadian, on the shenzhen HCK store. Thats a really freaking good deal. I am seeing that price thru the app. I have been jamming them a LOT. Cant get enough of how they sound


----------



## Brian Hu

haha, Easy M2 is a good IEM, i hope your guys can support ! thank you .


----------



## RedJohn456

Guys if you are getting the LZ02a from HCK, get these tips too in the same order: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/4Pairs-8pcs-KZ-Noise-Isolating-Memory-Foam-C-sets-3mm-5mm-Comply-T100-T400-Ear-Tips/1825606_32419364287.html
  
I have a red pair I am using and they are a good pairing. In fact I bet if message and ask nicely they might just throw in a pair with the order 
  
Wherever you get the LZ02a from, they are damn good. Gonna post my review this week, hats off to LZ for making this little gem


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys, Easy just informed me of a coming Earphone the TK13. I have NO idea what it is. I'm assuming it's a Bridge Between the TK12 and Shockwave III?
> 
> I just noticed the Sale price Via App.? on:
> 
> ...


 
 I just picked up the Sendiy M2 also Twin...hopefully it will be a great companion for the LZ Z03A & Puro IEM500's I have now. I bought based on Clear's comments and the fact they have 2 nozzles like my ED9's. I messaged Easy asking to make sure they include both sets of nozzles. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## carltonh

Also ordered the Easy Sendiy M2, but decided to take the gamble on the **** UES hybrid also.


----------



## HiFiChris

You can believe me that reviewing these in-ears took up _a lot_ of time (36 possible filter combinations) as well as paper notes, but my review of the very unique *FLC Technology FLC8s* just went online.

 Check it out here if you like to:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/flc-technology-flc-8s/reviews/15623​

​


----------



## happ

cadcam said:


> I just picked up the Sendiy M2 also Twin...hopefully it will be a great companion for the LZ Z03A & Puro IEM500's I have now. I bought based on Clear's comments and the fact they have 2 nozzles like my ED9's. I messaged Easy asking to make sure they include both sets of nozzles. Can't wait to try them out!


 

 Try the ED9 brass and gold filters on the Easy M2s too.
 My preference is the brass filters with the hole plugged.
  
 Also confirming the Easy M2s are exactly the same as the Sendiy M2, and will comes with both the black and silver filters.
  
 Thanks to 1clearhead for this tip as well!
 Also burn the M2s in for at least 50 hours; 100+ if you can wait that long.
 They do drastically settle in after burn in.


----------



## rokusho

carltonh said:


> Also ordered the Easy Sendiy M2, but decided to take the gamble on the **** UES hybrid also.


 
 We ordered the same thing. did you go for the stock cables on the **** ues?


----------



## carltonh

rokusho said:


> We ordered the same thing. did you go for the stock cables on the **** ues?


 

 Yes, if I don't like them, well the Tennmak MMCX cables I have seem to be good quality (plus include my preference for mic and button). I can try others to decide if it needs a better pair.


----------



## vic2vic

redjohn456 said:


> Holy **** the Z03A is only $33 canadian, on the shenzhen HCK store. Thats a really freaking good deal. I am seeing that price thru the app. I have been jamming them a LOT. Cant get enough of how they sound


 
  
 Is this deal for Z03A or Z02A ? I can only find the latter in the HCK store, otherwise I'd have bought them together with XDuoo X3


----------



## RedJohn456

vic2vic said:


> Is this deal for Z03A or Z02A ? I can only find the latter in the HCK store, otherwise I'd have bought them together with XDuoo X3


 

 oops might be the Z02A :/ All these variations confuse me lol, are they one and the same?


----------



## carltonh

redjohn456 said:


> oops might be the Z02A :/ All these variations confuse me lol, are they one and the same?


 

 At least one person (PaulPark) has reported the Z02A was warmer and the Z03A brighter but almost identical, but IIRC someone else reported they sounded the identical.


----------



## dewy22

Can anyone compare the Easy M2 to the VJJB K4? Want to try a wood style iem. Prefer a warmer sound. Thanks


----------



## crabdog

dewy22 said:


> Can anyone compare the Easy M2 to the VJJB K4? Want to try a wood style iem. Prefer a warmer sound. Thanks


 
 I don't have my K4 yet (just ordered today) but earlier in the thread someone was saying they have a warm sound.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> I don't have my K4 yet (just ordered today) but earlier in the thread someone was saying they have a warm sound.


 

 But remember Easy said the M2 comes with both filter nozzles right now and may present more options for your dollar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy your K4 Crabby, I really like the way mine sound especially with classic rock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think Dewy would go wrong with either


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> But remember Easy said the M2 comes with both filter nozzles right now and may present more options for your dollar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Pod do you have the M2's?


----------



## leobigfield

My purchases right now on the Ali Sale:
  
 VSD1 - $ 16.52
 SMSL M3 - $ 60.99
  
 Thinking on jumping on the M2 bandwagon... Or the Hisoundaudio HA2 but only if someone could give me a light on how do they compare to the MM TK11, the LZ-A3/2, DQSM, and all the others hybrid bad-boys.


----------



## kendfw

What is the noodles' size of Sendiy M2? I like to replace them with Comply.


----------



## zabada

After my last buy - Sendyi M2 - just made the second on EE right now. Quess which one? Easy M2, as backup.  Thank you 1clearhead, you are my sound guru.


----------



## robervaul

leobigfield said:


> My purchases right now on the Ali Sale:
> 
> VSD1 - $ 16.52
> SMSL M3 - $ 60.99
> ...


 
 You, @Paulpark222, are the best person to say this.


----------



## zabada

kendfw, standart size, not wide. Aproximately 5mm.


----------



## Riisalat

Where is the SMSL m3 available for that price ?


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> Pod do you have the M2's?


 

 No sir, Twin has tried to sway me with them, the Bettes, the A2 & A3 but I've spent too much already with Trinity this last month and I'm saving for some bigger fish. Bout to pull trigger on a new Shanling M2 with the bonus pair of VJJB V1 for $239 not to mention the FLC8s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey it's only money right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've gotten a great sound picture just from those of you out here who's ears I trust that the M2's are a sweet little iem and for <$27 and both filter sets it's a no brainer! I do have the VJJB V4's and just from what I've garnered the M2 will best them especially with the two filter option ala ED9's


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> No sir, Twin has tried to sway me with them, the Bettes, the A2 & A3 but I've spent too much already with Trinity this last month and I'm saving for some bigger fish. Bout to pull trigger on a new Shanling M2 with the bonus pair of VJJB V1 for $239 not to mention the FLC8s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  *LIGHTWEIGHT.*
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> *LIGHTWEIGHT.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 7' 4", 520Lbs and you callin' me lightweight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did I mention handsome as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 Nice try buddy old pal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have enough candle left to burn it at both ends anymore


----------



## leobigfield

riisalat said:


> Where is the SMSL m3 available for that price ?




Here:
New SMSL M3 DAC/Headphone Amplifier AMP CS4398 OTG/PC USB/Optical/Coaxial All-in-one Hifi 24Bit 96KHZ USB Hd For Audio Decoder
http://s.aliexpress.com/zyeU7Vn6
(from AliExpress Android)

The sale price is $71.99 - $1 discount for every $50 spend - $2 seller coupon - $8 aliexpress coupon


----------



## j0p3Y

goodluck4u said:


> oops.
> I bought not a Bette (10mm) but a Bette (8mm). ^^; Its my mistake to buy. ^^;;;
> 
> Recently, I have a DZAT DF-10. DF-10 is a good earphone I think. This is wide sound stage and warm sound and an Excellent package.  I got from a amazon seller, collectionaudio of amazon.co.jp,  as a sample product. But the packages seems be a product maker standard. I guess DF-10 might be the same component on ali sellers.
> ...


 
 DZAT DF-10 is USD 15,76 now at HCK: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Original-DZAT-DF-10-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Headphones-Bass-HIFI-Fever-DIY-Wooded/32604737863.html


----------



## j0p3Y

podster said:


> 7' 4", 520Lbs and you callin' me lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mungo like


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> 7' 4", 520Lbs and you callin' me lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 D**m, I am not messing with 'Podster'.


----------



## 1clearhead

zabada said:


> After my last buy - Sendyi M2 - just made the second on EE right now. Quess which one? Easy M2, as backup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Did I mention I have a flying carpet? Thanks, but that's just Easy making it easier for us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 .....Easy just makes them sales look really good!


----------



## RedJohn456

vic2vic said:


> Is this deal for Z03A or Z02A ? I can only find the latter in the HCK store, otherwise I'd have bought them together with XDuoo X3


 
  
  


carltonh said:


> At least one person (PaulPark) has reported the Z02A was warmer and the Z03A brighter but almost identical, but IIRC someone else reported they sounded the identical.


 

 My bad I just got home and checked the box and it is indeed Z02A


----------



## Paulpark222

leobigfield said:


> My purchases right now on the Ali Sale:
> 
> VSD1 - $ 16.52
> SMSL M3 - $ 60.99
> ...


 
  
 TK11 is on the lower league comparing with those other IEMs, so I'll exclude that from this comparison.
 I'll put TK12 instead of TK11.
  
 And please note: *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION. *Every person have different taste of sound.
  
*All of them perform great sound considering their prices.*
  
 (I previously made a small mistake on the comparison between DQSM and TK12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's now revised.)
  
  
 Price: LZ-A3, TK12, LZ-A2, HA-2, DQSM
 (Close to the left have the highest price)
  
 Resolution: HA-2, LZ-A3, LZ-A2, TK12, DQSM
 (Close to the left have the best performance.)
  
 Bass amount: TK12, DQSM, LZ-A2, LZ-A3, HA-2
 (Close to the left have the most performance)
  
 Mids performance: HA-2, LZ-A3, LZ-A2, TK12, DQSM
 (Close to the left have the best performance)
  
 Treble performance: HA-2, LZ-A3, DQSM, LZ-A2, TK12
 (Close to the left have the best performance)
  
   
  
  
  


robervaul said:


> You, @Paulpark222, are the best person to say this.


 







  
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Paulpark222

carltonh said:


> At least one person (PaulPark) has reported the Z02A was warmer and the Z03A brighter but almost identical, but IIRC someone else reported they sounded the identical.


 
 FYR, I am 100% sure that Z02A and Z03A have a small difference as I stated on my review. 
  
 This can be easily found out if you own these two IEMs and do a comparison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Paul


----------



## Lurk650

dewy22 said:


> Can anyone compare the Easy M2 to the VJJB K4? Want to try a wood style iem. Prefer a warmer sound. Thanks


 
 I can't compare since I don't have the M2, though I do want to try them for the comparison bc I do have the K4. I'm really growing to love them. They indeed have a warm signature. The bass has really good impact, teetering on the edgy of boomy but I think it holds off. Upper mids just fly at you while the highs are soft but detailed. They are my new daily when driving for work. The sound sig is a V but IMO its well done. I feel wood earphones give a certain tonality to bass. These sound best with Rock but I have played Rap, Chill/Dubstep, R&B on them and everything has sounded perfectly fine. 
  
 If you have the extra money I'd say go for the M2, if you are looking for $20 and less then give the K4 a try.


----------



## Vishal

Ordered Tenmark pro.. 
How are these guys..? 
Gone through Paulpark's review which seems positive.. 

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## Skullophile

paulpark222 said:


> TK11 is on the lower league comparing with those other IEMs, so I'll exclude that from this comparison.
> I'll put TK12 instead of TK11.
> 
> And please note: *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION.* Every person have different taste of sound.
> ...


Hey Paul, what kind of music do you listen to? And what is your preferred
Sound signature in an Iem? I listen to mainly rock and metal and like full bass, clear detailed mids and a decent amount of sparkle in my iems. I own the tk12, owned the dqsm and own the lz-a2 and while I agree that tk12 a little more bass than lz-a2, for my tastes the iems that are on the right of your list have best performance. I am not saying you are wrong, but for my tastes and from what I consider what is technically better is pretty much the opposite of you.


----------



## hakuzen

although every chinese budget iem i bought needs some eq (to my neutral towards taste), dqsm: 40Hz(-), 2.5KHz(--), 4.5KHz(--), lz-z03a: 40Hz(+), 6KHz(-), tenmak piano (didn't try eq, very bad tuned to my ears), compared with other little more expensive chinese iems (vsonic gr07classic, vc02, vsd3s), decided to try a few more. hope to find a well rounded one between them. ordered dynamic ones:
 lz-z02a (regards of paulpark's review, they might fix lz-z03a peaks), and **** ue, to hck.
 easy m2 (hope it keeps exact sendiy m2 sound), tingo fl800, and joyroom e107, to easy.
 qkz w1 pro.
 and some ba ones to paiaudio: mr3 (high hopes with these ones)  and mr1.
 guess i'll get busy fun playing with them..


----------



## carltonh

vishal said:


> Ordered Tenmark pro..
> How are these guys..?
> Gone through Paulpark's review which seems positive..
> 
> ...


 

 Got mine today, and with 6 hours, I like them better than my LZ Z03A with 150+ hours. Similar sound quality and detail level, but flatter, mids are not recessed, and already better subbass. I don't want to say more till I have more hours on them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

NOPE. No equalization allowed. Run 'em flat. That way you can evaluate their TRUE performance, well at least the EQ that is engineered into them....

 TWIN


----------



## Paulpark222

Tingker T180 review uploaded. Enjoy!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/tingker-t180/reviews/15627
  

  
  
 Paul


----------



## leobigfield

paulpark222 said:


> TK11 is on the lower league comparing with those other IEMs, so I'll exclude that from this comparison.
> I'll put TK12 instead of TK11.
> 
> And please note: *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION.* Every person have different taste of sound.
> ...




Thanks for the response Paul! But i have a question. In your list, bass is being measured by quantity, but what about the quality? Who has the best bass quality? Thanks!


----------



## Paulpark222

skullophile said:


> Hey Paul, what kind of music do you listen to? And what is your preferred
> Sound signature in an Iem? I listen to mainly rock and metal and like full bass, clear detailed mids and a decent amount of sparkle in my iems. I own the tk12, owned the dqsm and own the lz-a2 and while I agree that tk12 a little more bass than lz-a2, for my tastes the iems that are on the right of your list have best performance. I am not saying you are wrong, but for my tastes and from what I consider what is technically better is pretty much the opposite of you.


 
 I've actually made some small mistakes while listing the IEMs. (Writing comparison during busy schedule was not so easy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
  
 I actually swapped the two IEMs (DQSM, TK12) on the mids and resolution part by mistake. The comparison post is now revised and that's my actual thoughts about these IEMs. 
  
 Anyway, I have an omnivorous taste of sound and listen to many genres. Most of the sound satisfies me if it fits my minimum criteria. (Comfort, Clarity, etc...)


----------



## Paulpark222

leobigfield said:


> Thanks for the response Paul! But i have a question. In your list, bass is being measured by quantity, but what about the quality? Who has the best bass quality? Thanks!


 
 I would say that TK12 and LZ-A2 have the best bass quality.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## 1clearhead

Did everyone here know that besides the Tingo FL800, they also make a higher model still identical called the Tingo TG800. How much better can the sound get? Unless, the TG800 are just more efficient? They have a BIG jump in price, too!
  
 Tingo FL800
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.kEIE4C&id=40314321636&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 Tingo TG800
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.4.T1fZMz&scm=1007.10009.21136.100200300000001&id=19899326865&pvid=ce72bda7-0fea-46c2-93c3-c959a0676659
  
  
 I don't see the TG800 on Aliexpress. I wonder if EASY carries these.


----------



## bneundh

So yeah, can someone reccomend me something out of this sale before this sale is over? Something as accurate sounding, balanced, neutral, and detailed as possible but no more than 200$. Thanks!


----------



## Paulpark222

bneundh said:


> So yeah, can someone reccomend me something out of this sale before this sale is over? Something as accurate sounding, balanced, neutral, and detailed as possible but no more than 200$. Thanks!


 
 HA-2 is the answer...


----------



## bneundh

paulpark222 said:


> HA-2 is the answer...




It's 78.23 right now but I thought that retails for 60$?


----------



## nhlean96

@1clearhead : TG800 seems to be the replica one, maybe much better build quality than FL800, nozzles are shorter than FL800
 Maybe sound quality is better according to the comments ) NVM, but the FL800 is the bestseller of Tingo in China.

 By the way, I 've never thought that Tingo have official seller on Taobao, until I switch the region to China Mainland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found this offcial seller, they have some good looking IEMs for very low price:
 https://yimoooo.taobao.com/


----------



## Paulpark222

bneundh said:


> It's 78.23 right now but I thought that retails for 60$?


 no. Retail price is $99.


----------



## cclocke

Received the VE Monk and the LZ Z03a over the past few days, each have under 10 hours of burn in, but right now there is no comparison, the Monks just sound better, much fuller.  I am no audiophile, but there really is no comparison.  I've tried the black tips and they sounded a little better on the LZ, but they just sound thin and flat (sorry for the lack of audiphile terminology) and ordered the Auvios on Amazon, so hopefully those help along with extra burn in time.  I received the Monks first and was impressed, and figured the LZs would be even better so was really excited, but unfortunately that hasn't been the case.  I feel bad because Easy shipped super fast and has been very helful, but overall I'm disappointed.  I do wonder if I should contact him, maybe I received a defective pair, but I don't know, both left and right sound the same.  
  
 On the other hand, for $5 plus $2 shipping, the Monks ROCK!


----------



## bneundh

paulpark222 said:


> no. Retail price is $99.




Thanks! The sale is for another 4 days right? I'm just gonna wait until later so that I can use the 5$ discount coupon for new user.


----------



## lesp4ul

Hi @Paulpark222 saw that you own havi b3pro1, i already sold mine because it has crack on it, my current ones are Vsonic AN16, VJJB K2S, KZ ATE, KZ ED3, Sony MH1, and Joyroom E107 & Pai MR1 both on their way. Now I'm gonna dig my wallet deeper, is it M2, **** UE?or maybe Tingo FL800? I had custom ie800 from EE and sold it rightaway because the treble is too piercing for me. I listen to jazz, bossa and vocals with cayin n5. thanks.


----------



## leobigfield

cclocke said:


> Received the VE Monk and the LZ Z03a over the past few days, each have under 10 hours of burn in, but right now there is no comparison, the Monks just sound better, much fuller.  I am no audiophile, but there really is no comparison.  I've tried the black tips and they sounded a little better on the LZ, but they just sound thin and flat (sorry for the lack of audiphile terminology) and ordered the Auvios on Amazon, so hopefully those help along with extra burn in time.  I received the Monks first and was impressed, and figured the LZs would be even better so was really excited, but unfortunately that hasn't been the case.  I feel bad because Easy shipped super fast and has been very helful, but overall I'm disappointed.  I do wonder if I should contact him, maybe I received a defective pair, but I don't know, both left and right sound the same.
> 
> On the other hand, for $5 plus $2 shipping, the Monks ROCK!



Welcome to the monk club! About sound quality people at the Earbuds thread said that the MusicMaker Tomahawk (currently on sale for $37) are better than the monks in every aspect but the soundstage width. I've already ordered mine


----------



## Sonic Defender

My LZ Z0A3 came in today! Looks nice, but I must have very small ear openings as the default tips are too big. So, how do you get the tips off? I don't want to just starting pulling hard. I tried gentle pressure but that doesn't do anything. Any tips for changing tips would be welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RedJohn456

Oh snap, did not see this coming! Xiaomi Piston 4 :O
  
 http://www.mi.com/huosai2/


----------



## RedJohn456

sonic defender said:


> My LZ Z0A3 came in today! Looks nice, but I must have very small ear openings as the default tips are too big. So, how do you get the tips off? I don't want to just starting pulling hard. I tried gentle pressure but that doesn't do anything. Any tips for changing tips would be welcomed. Thanks in advance.


 

 Try turning the umbrella part of the tip inside out so the shaft is visible, then you can see if anything is catching on the plastic. That way you can directly pull on the shaft and take it off (thats what she said?)


----------



## Sonic Defender

redjohn456 said:


> Try turning the umbrella part of the tip inside out so the shaft is visible, then you can see if anything is catching on the plastic. That way you can directly pull on the shaft and take it off (thats what she said?)


 
 LOL, so funny. Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## bneundh

Does anyone here know how the HA-2 compares to sony xba a1-ap? It's priced around 90$ here and it has dual drivers compared to the single driver in HA-2.


----------



## goodluck4u

If you want to know about the build quality of LZ-Z03A then my pics have some information. http://imgur.com/a/AObvo

 good sound but treble is sharp as keen as Laser ​ beam. Z03A might poke your eardrum hard for some people and Z03A is not for bassheads. However I think it has excellent spatial expression.


----------



## robervaul

paulpark222 said:


> TK11 is on the lower league comparing with those other IEMs, so I'll exclude that from this comparison.
> I'll put TK12 instead of TK11.
> 
> And please note: *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION. *Every person have different taste of sound.
> ...


 
 Taking into consideration the greater the better, the analysis presented is much more subjective than I imagined.
 Let TK13, New DQSM come!!!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Now I really know why I avoided IEMs, try getting the new tips on! Holly crap it is impossible. I'm sure there is a technique, but this is insane.
  
 Nevermind, found the technique. It has been a long day!


----------



## amature101

Is it me, i effing hate Fl800, sound like ****, comfort like ****, and most importantly i bought it together with 3 other earphone. It is the most expensive among them and yet it is the first to spoil......


----------



## Sonic Defender

Please be patient with me, I have never, ever been able to even get an earbud stay in my ears. I guess it is possible I have very odd ear openings. So, how far do you shove these into your ears? They just fall out like nothing and they sound very thin so I assume I'm not getting a seal. I also assume you don't ram these into the ear canal so are they supposed to just sit inside the outer opening loosely?


----------



## amature101

sonic defender said:


> Please be patient with me, I have never, ever been able to even get an earbud stay in my ears. I guess it is possible I have very odd ear openings. So, how far do you shove these into your ears? They just fall out like nothing and they sound very thin so I assume I'm not getting a seal. I also assume you don't ram these into the ear canal so are they supposed to just sit inside the outer opening loosely?


 
 get foam tips????


----------



## RedJohn456

sonic defender said:


> Please be patient with me, I have never, ever been able to even get an earbud stay in my ears. I guess it is possible I have very odd ear openings. So, how far do you shove these into your ears? They just fall out like nothing and they sound very thin so I assume I'm not getting a seal. I also assume you don't ram these into the ear canal so are they supposed to just sit inside the outer opening loosely?


 

 There is one way to make sure it stays in there.
  
 So if talking about your left ear, use your right hand to left the top of your external ear upwards and away (just a bit but dont hurt yourself!) and use left hand to insert the iem into the ear canal. Then gently let the ear go. This way the ear canal will encase the whole circumference of the earth, keeping it in place.


----------



## dewy22

Do you have any foam tips? I get a better seal with them than silicone. If you only have silicone tips then try pulling your ear back and try to fit them in


----------



## Lurk650

How many hours are on your TK12, Paulpark222?


----------



## crabdog

sonic defender said:


> Please be patient with me, I have never, ever been able to even get an earbud stay in my ears. I guess it is possible I have very odd ear openings. So, how far do you shove these into your ears? They just fall out like nothing and they sound very thin so I assume I'm not getting a seal. I also assume you don't ram these into the ear canal so are they supposed to just sit inside the outer opening loosely?


 
 I had the exact same problem until I bought the ROCK Zircon and tried their large tips which are larger than most other Asian L sized tips (in my limited experience). So it sounds to me like you might just have slightly larger than average ears/canals. The Zircon tips are currently the only ones I have that fit and seal perfectly in my ears.
  
 Yesterday I ordered the Tenmak Piano because someone mentioned the large whirlwind tips that come with them:
  
 Quote:


carltonh said:


> Other large ones that fit me really well are the large whirlwinds, large Puro tips, large Sony Hybrid that have a sky blue center, Jlab tips, which I think are identical to the Spiral Dots going by look.


----------



## leobigfield

Pulled the trigger on the tennmak pro! For 17.70 a dual driver with detachable mmcx cable seems to be an insane value!

Now just need to convince myself if i buy or not the hisoundaudio HA-2... So many nice things, so little money


----------



## Saoshyant

As this is the most helpful thread I currently read, well tied with the earbuds thread in my book, do you all mind if I ask some advice that is totally off topic but still pertains to headphones?  If you all mind, just ignore the following.
  
 I've been debating picking up the new Audeze Sine (a closed on ear that runs for $450), and Adorama has it as well as the iFi Nano iDSD ($200) as a combo for $470.  I'd turn around and sell the iNano at a discount here on Head-Fi, so maybe getting a brand new product that's been out a couple weeks for around $300 or so, and the initial reviews are rather good.  Anyone have any thoughts on the subject?  Or to keep it slightly on topic, if not that, can anyone recommend a closed on/over ear with a bassy sound that might rival or outdo the Hifiman HE400?  If I can find something at least somewhat portable that does well with bass-centric music like How To Destroy Angels, I'd be able to possibly replace 3 different headphones all at the same time.


----------



## Carlsan

saoshyant said:


> As this is the most helpful thread I currently read, well tied with the earbuds thread in my book, do you all mind if I ask some advice that is totally off topic but still pertains to headphones?  If you all mind, just ignore the following.
> 
> I've been debating picking up the new Audeze Sine (a closed on ear that runs for $450), and Adorama has it as well as the iFi Nano iDSD ($200) as a combo for $470.  I'd turn around and sell the iNano at a discount here on Head-Fi, so maybe getting a brand new product that's been out a couple weeks for around $300 or so, and the initial reviews are rather good.  Anyone have any thoughts on the subject?  Or to keep it slightly on topic, if not that, can anyone recommend a closed on/over ear with a bassy sound that might rival or outdo the Hifiman HE400?  If I can find something at least somewhat portable that does well with bass-centric music like How To Destroy Angels, I'd be able to possibly replace 3 different headphones all at the same time.


 
  
 I read that the Sine is better than the Oppo PM3, which goes for about the same price, and which I own. I love the sound of the PM3, can recommend that portable set, so can therefore recommend the Sine.
 Have not heard the HiFiman.
  
 You got the price wrong, btw, it's 598 on that combo. Looked to good to be true.


----------



## Gussisaurio

redjohn456 said:


> Oh snap, did not see this coming! Xiaomi Piston 4 :O
> 
> http://www.mi.com/huosai2/


 
 Oh snap. I just bought the Hybrids...
 It looks like the same as the Piston 3 but with a new design and new colors. 
 Who will be the first brave one to pull the trigger on these and tell us if they are any good?


----------



## Saoshyant

carlsan said:


> I read that the Sine is better than the Oppo PM3, which goes for about the same price, and which I own. I love the sound of the PM3, can recommend that portable set, so can therefore recommend the Sine.
> Have not heard the HiFiman.
> 
> You got the price wrong, btw, it's 598 on that combo. Looked to good to be true.


 
 http://www.adorama.com/AUSINE21140K.html?emailprice=t&hotlink=t&svfor=5m&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905
  
  You need a particular link to get the discount price.


----------



## leobigfield

Holly **** I've accidentally bought the easy m2 wile fiddling with my coupons in the payment screen :S
I was just looking to see the final price and accidentally pressed the button. I didn't even had made my mind on them or the HA-2 
Hope i don't regret 
Damm app...


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> @1clearhead : TG800 seems to be the replica one, maybe much better build quality than FL800, nozzles are shorter than FL800
> Maybe sound quality is better according to the comments ) NVM, but the FL800 is the bestseller of Tingo in China.
> 
> By the way, I 've never thought that Tingo have official seller on Taobao, until I switch the region to China Mainland
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for sharing that info! It actually has a BIG price jump. Wouldn't you say? 
  


redjohn456 said:


> Oh snap, did not see this coming! Xiaomi Piston 4 :O
> 
> http://www.mi.com/huosai2/


 
  
 It looks a little too feminime for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





leobigfield said:


> Holly **** I've accidentally bought the easy m2 wile fiddling with my coupons in the payment screen :S
> I was just looking to see the final price and accidentally pressed the button. I didn't even had made my mind on them or the HA-2
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't worry, you'll grow to love them......and soon will replace the dog as "mans best friend!"


----------



## bneundh

What about the 1more triple driver? How do they compare to the hisound HA-2?


----------



## dilpal

And here I am who has bought sendiy M2 at 46 USD  
.


----------



## dilpal

brian hu said:


> friend, if you get the Easy M2, the price is just 26.9usd . oh, that's a pity .


and here I am who has bought sendiy M2 at 46 USD


----------



## Gussisaurio

leobigfield said:


> Holly **** I've accidentally bought the easy m2 wile fiddling with my coupons in the payment screen :S
> I was just looking to see the final price and accidentally pressed the button. I didn't even had made my mind on them or the HA-2
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You can cancel the order, if you do so BEFORE the seller actually ships your earphones. They give you full refund. No questions asked.


----------



## Gussisaurio

leobigfield said:


> Holly **** I've accidentally bought the easy m2 wile fiddling with my coupons in the payment screen :S
> I was just looking to see the final price and accidentally pressed the button. I didn't even had made my mind on them or the HA-2
> 
> 
> ...


 

 And you do still have several hours to cancel. It takes a couple hours for the system to check your payment, then they pass the order to the seller, and then he has to actually ship your order.


----------



## Gussisaurio

leobigfield said:


> Holly **** I've accidentally bought the easy m2 wile fiddling with my coupons in the payment screen :S
> I was just looking to see the final price and accidentally pressed the button. I didn't even had made my mind on them or the HA-2
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hold on, did you actually made the payment? Or just pushed the buy button?
 If you ONLY pushed the buy button. The payment is pending. If you do not make the payment, then there is absolutely no problem, nor consequence.
 Now that, if you actually did end the payment, then you still can cancel the order, if you cancel before they check the validity of your payment, the cancellation is instantaneous, they don't even charge your credit card. If you cancel after they verify your payment, but before the seller ships your product, then the seller has to confirm your order cancellation, they (almost) always do, then you have to wait a couple days for your refund, but you will get it, complete.


----------



## RedJohn456

Finally gave into temptation and ordered the SMSL M3. Never EVER go on AE after 4 am, lest you find yourself ordering things you really don't need. Like another freaking DAC. I blame you guys lol.


----------



## vic2vic

redjohn456 said:


> Finally gave into temptation and ordered the SMSL M3.* Never EVER go on AE after 4 am, lest you find yourself ordering things you really don't need.* Like another freaking DAC. I blame you guys lol.


 
  
 +1
  
 Last night I "sleepwalked" to my PC at 4 am... and bought some Tennmak Pro in my sleep


----------



## nolife1123

My Easy M2's have already been shipped, only hours after the order has been confirmed


----------



## hakuzen

twinacstacks said:


> NOPE. No equalization allowed. Run 'em flat. That way you can evaluate their TRUE performance, well at least the EQ that is engineered into them....
> 
> TWIN


 

 i do run 'em flat for long.. until can't stand for them because stated their poor eq engineering: at that point, i prefer to eq them rather than leaving them on a shelf, collecting dust, or than gifting them to my wife


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> I had the exact same problem until I bought the ROCK Zircon and tried their large tips which are larger than most other Asian L sized tips (in my limited experience). So it sounds to me like you might just have slightly larger than average ears/canals. The Zircon tips are currently the only ones I have that fit and seal perfectly in my ears.
> 
> Yesterday I ordered the Tenmak Piano because someone mentioned the large whirlwind tips that come with them:
> 
> ...


 
 There is something about Zircon tips. They just keep in my ears better than most. They should sell them seperately as well.


----------



## istlove

I ordered Ha2!!! From some reviews,i think it's sound is suited for me.


----------



## Brian Hu

yes, friend : the Easy M2 will send with two pair Nozzles , don't worry , good guys !


----------



## Brian Hu

picture looks great


----------



## leobigfield

I didn't find the cancel option on the app and yes, i hit the pay button accidentally. I was sooo sleepy though. 

RedJohn456 i also ordered the M3. It seems to be a really nice desk setup. I use a 32 inch TV as my main monitor on the pc and with the optical input i could watch my netflix / soccer games with decent sound! Nice


----------



## stilleh

Shozy Cygnus on the way... VE has turned me into an earbud man :x


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Did everyone here know that besides the Tingo FL800, they also make a higher model still identical called the Tingo TG800. How much better can the sound get? Unless, the TG800 are just more efficient? They have a BIG jump in price, too!
> 
> Tingo FL800
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.kEIE4C&id=40314321636&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
> ...


 
 Any chance for you to try the TG800? Would love to hear what the difference between them is, since I like the FL800


----------



## peter123

stilleh said:


> Shozy Cygnus on the way... VE has turned me into an earbud man :x




Nice, seems as if several people will get the Cygnus soon. I'm looking forward to the impressions


----------



## TwinACStacks

I see Easy has another HisoundAudio product listed, the AD1, on his new arrivals page.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-Hisound-AD1-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-HiFi-2-Units-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32639357686.html
  
 Anyone have any experience with this brand? I'm very tempted by that HA2.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> I see Easy has another HisoundAudio product listed, the AD1, on his new arrivals page.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-Hisound-AD1-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-HiFi-2-Units-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32639357686.html
> 
> ...


 

 No experience with these at all Twin, the nozzles look narrow from the photo's but if these thing were red they would look like Ferrari's for the ear


----------



## crabdog

Dayum, these things are teh sexeh! 5 drive unit.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Kill-K3003/1825606_32640588846.html


----------



## leobigfield

twinacstacks said:


> I see Easy has another HisoundAudio product listed, the AD1, on his new arrivals page.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-Hisound-AD1-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-HiFi-2-Units-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32639357686.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Twin, Hisoundfi reviewed the AD1. Here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/hisoundaudio-hsa-ad1-in-ear-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor-with-microphone-and-remote
  
 My guess is it's right up to your preferences...


----------



## goodluck4u

Do you know what name the earphone is? I want to know its original name.
 I have not found the name yet. the earphone made by (The Roses ; MGHUAKAI/玫瑰花開) This is a free product of an amazon.co.jp seller.  This earphone tends to sound warm and v-shaped, and also is so suit for old Jazz albums. it is copper housing.  I guess the earphone is as class as around $10 of ones on the ali sellers. So, this is not the class of Tennmak Dulcimer and LZ-Z03A. I knew about MGHUAKAI from this thread.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi everyone, I found a very interesting sale for ALOT of intriguing IEM on Aliexpress (trough the APP).
  
 The shop name is ''*Easy earphones & headphones Co'ltd*'' and look trustworthy as it already have thousands of positive reviews from happy buyers. This is his page: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/519064?spm=2114.10010108.0.36.6oCHIp
  
 I order some earphones from him including KZ ATE (8$), VJJB V1 (13$)  and the LZ ZO3A that are 20$ instead of 30$. From what I read this LZ earphones should be a very good bang for the buck and a no brainer at the sale price. Must of the IEM are in sale at around 15-30% trough the Aliexpress App and their coupons too to add. It's time to go crazy!
  
 You can see the LZ Z03A here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/32600913773.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.eBFW6z&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201602_4_10036_10035_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10001_10002_10017_10010_10005_10006_10011_10003_10021_10004_10022_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=234a3f91-32da-49f2-bc86-b12e6adbe163
  
 One of the reviews I read to help my choice:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15465
  
 After the purchase of my Xiaomi trough Aliexpress, it's time to find other gems.
  
 I will reviews some of my ordered earphones once I will have them!


----------



## SilentCinema

hakuzen said:


> i do run 'em flat for long.. until can't stand for them because stated their poor eq engineering: at that point, i prefer to eq them rather than leaving them on a shelf, collecting dust, or than gifting them to my wife


 totally agree with you hakuzen, ive been playing about with eq lately with the neutron app( brilliant app finding
 thanks to @hawaiibadboy).

With that app I can target any frequency correction and enhance all the low frequencies 20-50hz while making sure all the micro details are still present in the other frequencies. I can turn a warm engineered iem into a bright iem and vice versa, as long as the hardware running the neutron app can handle it of course. Having that flexibility to correct poor iem engineering on good hardware is lovely. Don't get me wrong i was a bit reluctant to eq iems but only because i couldn't pin point specific frequencies before but with neutron music player i can choose any one i want which is just bliss. Example for the Chinese iem thread is the lz-z02a can be eqd well and it can handle it all day long imo, on that i like to take down the mid bass, i just get low frequency bass and clean mids and treble, can listen for hours, my puro ie500 turn into beasts with that app love eqing woop woop.


----------



## Blommen

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi everyone, I found a very interesting sale for ALOT of intriguing IEM on Aliexpress (trough the APP).
> 
> The shop name is ''*Easy earphones & headphones Co'ltd*'' and look trustworthy as it already have thousands of positive reviews from happy buyers. This is his page: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/519064?spm=2114.10010108.0.36.6oCHIp
> 
> ...


 
 Easy, huh? I think I've heard of them


----------



## peter123

blommen said:


> Easy, huh? I think I've heard of them




LOL!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What earphones did you bought from them?
 Are they trustworthy with their product?
  
 Their price is so good...it's kind of scary!
  
  
 But one thing I learn with aliexpress is to read reviews BEFORE and not after a purchase


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought the Z03A which is arriving tomorrow and the VJJB K4.


----------



## JacKallen

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Easy is a good seller. Don't worry about buying from them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hehe, look like we order the same thing.
  
 VJJB V1 is more than intriguing too and I wonder if i'm a little bit naive with my hope that they sound kind of the same as the JVC-FXT90...we can't deny the fact that they look more than similar visually.


----------



## Riisalat

Customs slapped a 20 dollar tax on my easy ue2 -.- apparently fancy packaging is a bad thing for customs. Will receive those beauties tomorrow.


----------



## peter123

jackallen said:


> Easy is a good seller. Don't worry about buying from them.




+1! Personally I'd rate them as my preferred seller on AE. No problems whatsoever so far and I've bought from them several times.


----------



## leobigfield

Easy and HCK are probably the best stores in all aliexpress. If the price difference is small to be neglected i always try to buy from one of them. They have a very good earphone inventory but unfortunately a mediocre/small DAP/AMP/DAC selection.


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> I see Easy has another HisoundAudio product listed, the AD1, on his new arrivals page.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-Hisound-AD1-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-HiFi-2-Units-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32639357686.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ordered a pair last night, price drop with the sale was good, and they looked tempting. 
 Cheers.


----------



## TwinACStacks

BTW Guys, you all know that Teresa is a man, don't you?
  
 Still, a top-notch seller, and likewise if possible I buy from either if they have the item I'm looking for.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Eric95M

I bought the Tomahawk Musicmakers (IEM type).  They looked good and the price from Easy was really reduced yesterday.  In messaging with Easy, asking about a pair of earphones that really were horrible and pricey.  He (as always) is going to credit me the amount of the garbage ones on one of my purchases.  He messaged me the TK 13 may be available as soon as next week.  Looking forward to their release.


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> Ordered a pair last night, price drop with the sale was good, and they looked tempting.
> Cheers.


 





 For some reason I'm intimidated by that rather small looking Nozzle in the pics though.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

In my sleepwalking moment last night, I ordered the Rose Margaret, LZ-02A, and Hisound AD1 plus some earphone cases.
 The LZ had been on my list for some time, already have the LZ A3. 
  
 My credit card is investing in sleeping pills ...


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> For some reason I'm intimidated by that rather small looking Nozzle in the pics though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'll let you know how they fit.
 Cheers


----------



## TwinACStacks

carlsan said:


> I'll let you know how they fit.
> Cheers


 





 Carlsan, length wise they look great a lot of nozzles are too short, IMO. What bothers me is their apparent small Diameter.
  
 Let me know.
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> BTW Guys, you all know that *Teresa is a man, don't you*?
> 
> Still, a top-notch seller, and likewise if possible I buy from either if they have the item I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


 

 Da fuq? Really? :/


----------



## Lurk650

eric95m said:


> I bought the Tomahawk Musicmakers (IEM type).  They looked good and the price from Easy was really reduced yesterday.  In messaging with Easy, asking about a pair of earphones that really were horrible and pricey.  He (as always) is going to credit me the amount of the garbage ones on one of my purchases.  He messaged me the TK 13 may be available as soon as next week.  Looking forward to their release.


 
 Sheesh, TK12 is still a baby in its life span. Maybe it will be like the A3 and not be as highly touted as its predecessor. IDK what they could improve on, only change the sound sig to something completely different


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> Sheesh, TK12 is still a baby in its life span. Maybe it will be like the A3 and not be as highly touted as its predecessor. IDK what they could improve on, only change the sound sig to something completely different


 

  
 According to the analysis from our friend Paul, TK12 Vs its current competitors.
 I'm betting on TK13 with the following improvements:
 - Bass, + Resolution, + Mid and + Treble. As happened with LZ-A2 to the LZ-A3.

 If the DQSM´s Boss said it will launch the NEW when sound better than the LZA3. Can we expect something amazing.
 Seeing is believing.


----------



## RedJohn456

Also wanted to mention, check out the store I bought the SMSL m3 from: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1264787
  
 Cool guys and very responsive   Cant wait for the m3 to get here, I still use the old M2 plenty so I have high hopes for it!


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> I didn't find the cancel option on the app and yes, i hit the pay button accidentally. I was sooo sleepy though.
> 
> @RedJohn456 i also ordered the M3. It seems to be a really nice desk setup. I use a 32 inch TV as my main monitor on the pc and with the optical input i could watch my netflix / soccer games with decent sound! Nice


 

 Actually yeah, it has so many options to play around with and its transportable. Cant wait to use it for gaming


----------



## Vishal

riisalat said:


> Customs slapped a 20 dollar tax on my easy ue2 -.- apparently fancy packaging is a bad thing for customs. Will receive those beauties tomorrow.



How come you paid the custom my friend.. 
I never paid custom for any of my orders.


----------



## 4chan

How do I choose good earphones for DnB. I have been thinking about: **** ue, hck ue, diy ie800, **** dt2, diy ue and so on the choice is so big that I dont know what to look at when choosing anymore.
 and how do I choose the cable. with the, lets say, **** ue you can choose to exclude the cable, will it be better to get another than stock cable with earphones like these?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys, I have been approached by the moderators of the Forum to dis-continue posting links and updates to Seller’s stores, specifically Easy Earphones. It’s a fine line breach of rules concerning advertisement. It seems that my personal friendship with this seller actually puts me in a gray area of rule violation. I will respect their wishes as they all do a superb job of moderating this forum.
  
 In actuality now that we have both HCK and Easy as members, my role as an intermediary is a moot point anyways. As Vendors they are fully aware of Head-Fi’s position in the Audiophile Community at large, the ramifications of being in good standing with this Huge Forum, and it’s integrity within the Hi Fi community. I’m sure they will cooperate with our members in the fullest, with or without my help.
  
 My personal suggestion is:  If you have any questions concerning ANY Item, (either now or in the future), either Contact them Directly Through their respective stores or even PM them through the forum through their username. Compare the prices and Do Not hesitate to let them Know what the competition is offering, as the more they sell, the more they make. It’s a Win-Win for Our members as consumers and them as sellers. I will be available for questions as always, with what limited knowledge I actually possess, and should be able to steer you in the right direction without violating any forum rules from here on out.
  
 I have tried my best and most earnestly to get my friends here at the Forum the best prices from Asia that I could manage, and there are others here at the forum with connections as well. I knew it was destined to be short lived from various inuendos and sarcastic remarks from several members.
  
 In this age of political correctness and outrage  SOMEONE, SOMEWHERE is going to take offense at the best intentions and rain on someone else’s Parade, even if it means cutting off their own noses, to spite their own faces.
  
 It’s Okay.  I think you guys can handle it yourselves by now. I have to let you little Birds fly…..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> According to the analysis from our friend Paul, TK12 Vs its current competitors.
> I'm betting on TK13 with the following improvements:
> - Bass, + Resolution, + Mid and + Treble. As happened with LZ-A2 to the LZ-A3.
> 
> ...


 
 That is all his opinion though, I haven't heard the others but I feel the mids are perfectly fine, the Treble is rolled off but it still has a ton of detail and sounds superb to my ears b/c I am not a fan of bright earphones like the DQSM is reviewed to have. Resolution? I hear EVERYTHING about a song with the TK12. It's like I'm hearing old songs for the first time with them. Hearing new details and what not. The bass is massive but not even close to boomy or overdone. This is why I asked him how many hours he had on the Tk12 b/c there was a noticeable change from OOTB to 300hrs, as noted by Twin and I, and possibly Skullophile. That graph kinda puts TK12 in a bad light when they are honestly stellar, if you like earphones that aren't bright, esp for the price of $97. 
  
 IMO, as it should always be on here, the TK12 are perfect to me. I'm waiting on Twin's review of the LZ-A3 once he gets them and burned in. He hasn't steered me wrong yet with an IEM


----------



## anticute

redjohn456 said:


> Also wanted to mention, check out the store I bought the SMSL m3 from: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1264787
> 
> Cool guys and very responsive   Cant wait for the m3 to get here, I still use the old M2 plenty so I have high hopes for it!


 
 I'm looking for a DAC that will be able to drive my IEMs and full size cans without an extra amp, would this be something to look at, or does it gain something from extra amping?


----------



## leobigfield

anticute said:


> I'm looking for a DAC that will be able to drive my IEMs and full size cans without an extra amp, would this be something to look at, or does it gain something from extra amping?


 
  
 If your cans are the same as in your signature, probably the SMSL M3 has more than enough power to drive them. But for the price, you probably can't expect the most refined sounding amp though.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> That is all his opinion though, I haven't heard the others but I feel the mids are perfectly fine, the Treble is rolled off but it still has a ton of detail and sounds superb to my ears b/c I am not a fan of bright earphones like the DQSM is reviewed to have. Resolution? I hear EVERYTHING about a song with the TK12. It's like I'm hearing old songs for the first time with them. Hearing new details and what not. The bass is massive but not even close to boomy or overdone. This is why I asked him how many hours he had on the Tk12 b/c there was a noticeable change from OOTB to 300hrs, as noted by Twin and I, and possibly Skullophile. That graph kinda puts TK12 in a bad light when they are honestly stellar, if you like earphones that aren't bright, esp for the price of $97.
> 
> IMO, as it should always be on here, the TK12 are perfect to me. I'm waiting on Twin's review of the LZ-A3 once he gets them and burned in. He hasn't steered me wrong yet with an IEM


 





 Lurk, I'm flattered but all it means is I'm overdue to screw up BIGTIME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't be too harsh on Paul, everyone's sound preferences, and what they hear are different.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Lurk, I'm flattered but all it means is I'm overdue to screw up BIGTIME
> 
> Don't be too harsh on Paul, everyone's sound preferences, and what they hear are different.
> 
> TWIN




Haha def no harsh feelings towards Paul. He has heard them all and gave his fair opinion. Though I may not agree with the TK12 findings. I guess it's all in comparison to each other.


----------



## RedJohn456

anticute said:


> I'm looking for a DAC that will be able to drive my IEMs and full size cans without an extra amp, would this be something to look at, or does it gain something from extra amping?


 

 The M2 had an awesome neutral and clean dac, but the dac was superior than the included amp, which is fine because it is a small unit after all and it had a line out option. Perhaps that will not be the case with the M3 and the amp might be as good as the dac. 
  
 For the cans that you have (i own a pro 80 rebrand and briefly owned the HP150) even the M2 could drive them no problem. I havent heard the M3 yet so I can't comment on how it sounds specifically but it looks to have more power than the M2 so it should be okay in that regard. 
  
 Edit: The M3 can be powered by portable devices such as the iPhone and android devices so it is quite a versatile device in my eyes


----------



## VinegarBoy

leobigfield said:


> Easy and HCK are probably the best stores in all aliexpress. If the price difference is small to be neglected i always try to buy from one of them. They have a very good earphone inventory but unfortunately a mediocre/small DAP/AMP/DAC selection.




I agree @leobigfield HCK and Easy are, by far, the best two Aliexpress vendors for headphones, etc. 
 Service both before and after the sale are top shelf. 
Pricing is very competitive as well.


----------



## Gussisaurio

leobigfield said:


> Easy and HCK are probably the best stores in all aliexpress. If the price difference is small to be neglected i always try to buy from one of them. They have a very good earphone inventory but unfortunately a mediocre/small DAP/AMP/DAC selection.


 
  
 I know Easy, but HCK?
 Can you please share the link to them?
 Thanks
  
*Update:*
 Is this one:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606 ?


----------



## leobigfield

gussisaurio said:


> I know Easy, but HCK?
> Can you please share the link to them?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606
  
 Yes, exactly that one!


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Zircon Rock look a lot like IE800.... are they the same?


----------



## Podster

ahdiofyle said:


> Zircon Rock look a lot like IE800.... are they the same?


 

 Say what!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Well, IEMs are just not meant to be for me. I have no idea how it could even be possible to get them to stay in. I have I'm sure very funny ear openings and small so I would have to really shove hard in there to get them in. Just as well, it will save me money trying all of these interesting sounding IEMs. Shame as I did want to try them. I guess some people just have really funny ear canals. I've read reports of other people who just can't get a seal, or keep them in once they get a seal so I'm not alone. Thanks anyway for all the help.


----------



## peter123

sonic defender said:


> Well, IEMs are just not meant to be for me. I have no idea how it could even be possible to get them to stay in. I have I'm sure very funny ear openings and small so I would have to really shove hard in there to get them in. Just as well, it will save me money trying all of these interesting sounding IEMs. Shame as I did want to try them. I guess some people just have really funny ear canals. I've read reports of other people who just can't get a seal, or keep them in once they get a seal so I'm not alone. Thanks anyway for all the help.




In my experience the trick is in the tips. For many years I thought I couldn't use IEM's but now I've tried more than 100 and they all fit eventually and some better than others but one need to find the right tips. This means you'll need to get a ton of tips though to begin playing around with so I can fully understand that one would not like to do that. 

Just to make things even more challenging : a tip that's perfect with one iem may not fit your ears at all with another one with a different design......


----------



## Ahdiofyle

podster said:


> Say what!


Correction IE800 look a lot like the Sennheiser version IE800 maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Niyologist

sonic defender said:


> Well, IEMs are just not meant to be for me. I have no idea how it could even be possible to get them to stay in. I have I'm sure very funny ear openings and small so I would have to really shove hard in there to get them in. Just as well, it will save me money trying all of these interesting sounding IEMs. Shame as I did want to try them. I guess some people just have really funny ear canals. I've read reports of other people who just can't get a seal, or keep them in once they get a seal so I'm not alone. Thanks anyway for all the help.




1. Find the right eartips. Or something close to that. 

2. Gently lift your outer ear lobe and gently insert the earphone in the proper canal.


----------



## Podster

ahdiofyle said:


> Correction IE800 look a lot like the Sennheiser version IE800 maybe I'm missing something.


 

 Sorry ADfyle, you just through me when you said Rock Zircon look like IE800's! You are right as many of the DIY IE800's are copies of the Senns


----------



## Ahdiofyle

podster said:


> Sorry ADfyle, you just through me when you said Rock Zircon look like IE800's! You are right as many of the DIY IE800's are copies of the Senns:wink_face:




This thread looks like it's giving it a thumbs up. Any personal opinion?


----------



## Sonic Defender

peter123 said:


> In my experience the trick is in the tips. For many years I thought I couldn't use IEM's but now I've tried more than 100 and they all fit eventually and some better than others but one need to find the right tips. This means you'll need to get a ton of tips though to begin playing around with so I can fully understand that one would not like to do that.
> 
> Just to make things even more challenging : a tip that's perfect with one iem may not fit your ears at all with another one with a different design......


 
 Yah, I was a little worried about that, and if the rewards were high enough, it might be worth the effort, but I doubt the effort for me would be worthwhile. I don't see myself IEM tip rolling anytime soon. Cheers.


----------



## Podster

ahdiofyle said:


> This thread looks like it's giving it a thumbs up. Any personal opinion?


 

 Unfortunately I don't have the Senns or any of the DIY knockoffs however I do own the Zircon's and for me they are better to look at than listen to but YMMV


----------



## Eric95M

Does anyone else here use massive amplification while listening to music?   I realize I am in the small minority but, I had a mastoidectomy when I was 19 (they aren't done anymore), I am now 60....
 The reason I gravitate towards IEM's is I can feel as well as hear the music.  The one problem I am having with the items I am buying from Aliexpress are no power ratings easily found and the sensitivity reading are, it seems, done by tossing a dart at a board with numbers on it.
 If a gun shot is 130 db (and I understand the scale is not linear) an IEM with a sensitivity reading posted at 120 db should sure as heck be able to handle some power.  The Wooduo 2 were a HUGE disappointment.  They have high sensitivity readings but, I couldn't turn my amp over 1/2 before they started overloading.  
 Long question I am sorry but, can any of you recommend an IEM that handles a lot of power? 
 Am using a Rockboxed iPod with a Cayin C5.  I have a pair of Sony's ex90's that can as well as a pair from Denon.  The rest I am so damned careful with the volume, I can't really just relax and listen.
 Thanks, and sorry for the long winded post .


----------



## hakuzen

silentcinema said:


> totally agree with you hakuzen, ive been playing about with eq lately with the neutron app( brilliant app finding
> thanks to @hawaiibadboy).
> 
> With that app I can target any frequency correction and enhance all the low frequencies 20-50hz while making sure all the micro details are still present in the other frequencies. I can turn a warm engineered iem into a bright iem and vice versa, as long as the hardware running the neutron app can handle it of course. Having that flexibility to correct poor iem engineering on good hardware is lovely. Don't get me wrong i was a bit reluctant to eq iems but only because i couldn't pin point specific frequencies before but with neutron music player i can choose any one i want which is just bliss. Example for the Chinese iem thread is the lz-z02a can be eqd well and it can handle it all day long imo, on that i like to take down the mid bass, i just get low frequency bass and clean mids and treble, can listen for hours, my puro ie500 turn into beasts with that app love eqing woop woop.


 

 nice! i'm going to search that app (neutron) right now, to have a good equalizer from smartphone source. thanks! =))
 always searching for tools to achieve parametric equalization from any source. all my daps are rockboxed, due to its parametric eq and other amazing features. from pc source, used vst host bridge in winamp to get vst parm eqs plugins. to locate the too peaked or too dipped frequencies, i use the accurate graphs provided by people who are able to measure the iems (kudos to them!), when my brother (audio engineer) can't do it.
 it's a must for me, since loved some etymotics (er6i) but needed to cut some mids peaks and add some bass. i enjoy many iems as they are (vsonic gr07, audio technica ath-im02.., love to find that kind of iems, which sound fantastic out of the box, or after some burn in), but others need some eq to make them sound more natural, or to turn them towards my fav signature.
 it's not a crime. the crime is inserting one dynamic driver with two or more balanced armatures, but sounding out of tone, worse than a single dynamic one. i guess it's very difficult to synchronize many drivers in such an small space, i really admire the engineers who make these iems.
 best example is the dqsm. they are very difficult to listen to, as they are. exaggerated bright in high mids, they sound very strange to my ears. some tiny eq make them sound more natural and still brill.


----------



## batmanwcm

I just ordered the Easy M2 based on everyone's recommendations.  I also ordered 3 KZ IEM storage cases for $2.04 shipped thanks to Podster's recommendation in another thread.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Fashion-KZ-High-End-In-Ear-Earphone-Headphone-Storage-Case-Bag-Earphone-Accessories-Earphones/32374501717.html
  
 I'm not sure what else to pick up so I guess I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Sonic Defender

hakuzen said:


> nice! i'm going to search that app (neutron) right now,


 
 I've been using Neutron for years, quite a nice player and the EQ is very nice and there are many that you can set and save, apply. defeat easily.


----------



## Niyologist

sonic defender said:


> I've been using Neutron for years, quite a nice player and the EQ is very nice and there are many that you can set and save, apply. defeat easily.




Neutron needs to have better sorting options. Also a slicker UI.


----------



## Sonic Defender

niyologist said:


> Neutron needs to have better sorting options. Also a slicker UI.


 
 Slicker UI is less of a concern for me, plus sometimes slicker is more complex for the sake of trying to be slicker. I never sort so I have no experience with that. I simply have my files tagged properly and browse by artist or album, nothing else. I also typically don't stick everything on my player, just enough variety to cover what I'm currently listening to. My needs are pretty modest, so SQ is my top priority amd Neutron seems to be a solid contender.


----------



## Paulpark222

lesp4ul said:


> Hi @Paulpark222 saw that you own havi b3pro1, i already sold mine because it has crack on it, my current ones are Vsonic AN16, VJJB K2S, KZ ATE, KZ ED3, Sony MH1, and Joyroom E107 & Pai MR1 both on their way. Now I'm gonna dig my wallet deeper, is it M2, **** UE?or maybe Tingo FL800? I had custom ie800 from EE and sold it rightaway because the treble is too piercing for me. I listen to jazz, bossa and vocals with cayin n5. thanks.


 
 Tingo FL800 is simply bad so don't buy that one. I haven't tried the M2 yet but it seems like M2 is better than **** UE.
  
 **** UE is also a good IEM so you can decide either M2 or **** UE. Or you can also choose **** UEs which is released several days ago.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Haha def no harsh feelings towards Paul. He has heard them all and gave his fair opinion. Though I may not agree with the TK12 findings. I guess it's all in comparison to each other.


 






 I agree with you. According to my preferences there really is no comparison with 2 earphones out of the Five being the DQSM and the TK12. It isn't even close. My DQSM sit in a drawer. Even my wife can't wear them.
  
 It's all about preferences Lurk.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 4chan

paulpark222 said:


> Tingo FL800 is simply bad so don't buy that one. I haven't tried the M2 yet but it seems like M2 is better than **** UE.
> 
> **** UE is also a good IEM so you can decide either M2 or **** UE. Or you can also choose **** UEs which is released several days ago.
> 
> ...


 
 what is the difference between the UE and UEs if I may ask and if it's already known since it only has been a few days


----------



## Paulpark222

4chan said:


> what is the difference between the UE and UEs if I may ask and if it's already known since it only has been a few days


 
 I don't know how UEs sounds like since it's released only several days ago...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 UE is 1dd and UEs is 1BA 1DD. 
  
  
 Paul


----------



## SilentCinema

hakuzen said:


> nice! i'm going to search that app (neutron) right now, to have a good equalizer from smartphone source. thanks! =))
> always searching for tools to achieve parametric equalization from any source. all my daps are rockboxed, due to its parametric eq and other amazing features. from pc source, used vct host bridge in winamp to get vst parm eqs plugins. to locate the too peaked or too dipped frequencies, i use the accurate graphs provided by people who are able to measure the iems (kudos to them!), when my brother (audio engineer) can't do it.
> it's a must for me, since loved some etymotics (er6i) but needed to cut some mids peaks and add some bass. i enjoy many iems as they are (vsonic gr07, audio technica ath-im02.., love to find that kind of iems, which sound fantastic out of the box, or after some burn in), but others need some eq to make them sound more natural, or to turn them towards my fav signature.
> it's not a crime. the crime is inserting one dynamic driver with two or more balanced armatures, but sounding out of tone, worse than a single dynamic one. i guess it's very difficult to synchronize many drivers in such an small space, i really admire the engineers which make these iems.
> best example is the dqsm. they are very difficult to listen to, as they are. exaggerated bright in high mids, they sound very strange to my ears. some tiny eq make them sound more natural and still brill.


ok so i borrowed my m8s dqsm today, he hates them haha. I get now what everyone has been going on about the spike in the mids and it is harsh and disgusting too be quite honest BUT BUT big But i eq'd those frequencies you mentioned and omg they sound so clean and lovely, i think it was the 2.5k and 4.5k you mentioned and i left a wide bandwidth wave for each frequency and yes you are definitely spot on, my mate listened to them with the modified eq and he wanted them back straight away haha, very clean and smooth sound and lovely bass presentation, i think anyone who has bought those dqsm and have not corrected that eq imbalance should definitely start to think about it. Unless they are happy with stock sound. Well spotted hakuzan, my friend told me to thank you as well haha funny stuff.


----------



## istlove

Is Ha-2's treble harsh compared to Lz03a?


----------



## Carlsan

Anybody go for these: 2016 Easy Pro UE Custom Made 6 Units Balanced Armature BA Better Than UE900 SE846 Around Ear Earphone With MMCX /2PIN Headphones
  
 Six drivers, less than $250 (sale price)


----------



## remastered

.


----------



## remastered

carlsan said:


> Anybody go for these: 2016 Easy Pro UE Custom Made 6 Units Balanced Armature BA Better Than UE900 SE846 Around Ear Earphone With MMCX /2PIN Headphones
> 
> Six drivers, less than $250 (sale price)




I have. Still waiting for it to be shipped


----------



## RedJohn456

carlsan said:


> Anybody go for these: 2016 Easy Pro UE Custom Made 6 Units Balanced Armature BA Better Than UE900 SE846 Around Ear Earphone With MMCX /2PIN Headphones
> 
> Six drivers, less than $250 (sale price)


 

 from what I understand after enquired with Easy, it appears to have a 15 day turn around time to have it made, quite a complex little iem it seems.


----------



## Skullophile

carlsan said:


> Anybody go for these: 2016 Easy Pro UE Custom Made 6 Units Balanced Armature BA Better Than UE900 SE846 Around Ear Earphone With MMCX /2PIN Headphones
> 
> Six drivers, less than $250 (sale price)


You'd have to have balls of steel or a head of steel to order them!


----------



## hakuzen

silentcinema said:


> ok so i borrowed my m8s dqsm today, he hates them haha. I get now what everyone has been going on about the spike in the mids and it is harsh and disgusting too be quite honest BUT BUT big But i eq'd those frequencies you mentioned and omg they sound so clean and lovely, i think it was the 2.5k and 4.5k you mentioned and i left a wide bandwidth wave for each frequency and yes you are definitely spot on, my mate listened to them with the modified eq and he wanted them back straight away haha, very clean and smooth sound and lovely bass presentation, i think anyone who has bought those dqsm and have not corrected that eq imbalance should definitely start to think about it. Unless they are happy with stock sound. Well spotted hakuzan, my friend told me to thank you as well haha funny stuff.


 

 great! =))
 i found my sweet spot this way:
 40Hz (or low cut off), Q:0.7, -1.5 to -2.5dB-> to decrease some sub bass
 2.5KHz, Q:0.3, -3 to -4dB -> note that the bandwith is narrow (because the peak is narrow), so you keep their great mids (this way it's still w shaped; if the bandwith was too large, the bass would eat the mids)
 4.5KHz, Q:0.2, -2.8 to -3.8dB -> idem
 they sound authoritative-bass indeed, the extension is large at both sides, keeping good detail, bright mid and highs, and good soundstage. however, i still find some treble artifacts. wish they had tuned the two BAs better to improve the high mids and mids. but then, they would cost the double ($67 for a DD+2BA is true cheap).


----------



## Skullophile

remastered said:


> I have. Still waiting for it to be shipped


Balls of steel! Hope they are awesome or returnable if they are rubbo.


----------



## RedTwilight

Wow this thread moves fast!
  
  
 Quote:


bneundh said:


> Does anyone here know how the HA-2 compares to sony xba a1-ap? It's priced around 90$ here and it has dual drivers compared to the single driver in HA-2.


 
  
 More drivers don't actually mean anything. If anything at all, they may suffer from phasing and coherence issues if not implemented correctly.
  
 That said I do find that twin drivers can bring a lot to the table if properly implemented.


----------



## supplehope

eric95m said:


> Does anyone else here use massive amplification while listening to music?   I realize I am in the small minority but, I had a mastoidectomy when I was 19 (they aren't done anymore), I am now 60....
> The reason I gravitate towards IEM's is I can feel as well as hear the music.  The one problem I am having with the items I am buying from Aliexpress are no power ratings easily found and the sensitivity reading are, it seems, done by tossing a dart at a board with numbers on it.
> If a gun shot is 130 db (and I understand the scale is not linear) an IEM with a sensitivity reading posted at 120 db should sure as heck be able to handle some power.  The Wooduo 2 were a HUGE disappointment.  They have high sensitivity readings but, I couldn't turn my amp over 1/2 before they started overloading.
> Long question I am sorry but, can any of you recommend an IEM that handles a lot of power?
> ...




The two that comes in my mind where you mention about handling power (I take it as in-ears that needs more power than most sensentive ones) are probably the Havi B3 Pro 1 and the Etymotic ER4S (I personally only have heard them for a little while, but they are simply one of the best ones I have come across as well if amped properly).


----------



## leobigfield

The monks can take some serious power without distorting!


----------



## SilentCinema

hakuzen said:


> great! =))
> i found my sweet spot this way:
> 40Hz (or low cut off), Q:0.7, -1.5 to -2.5dB-> to decrease some sub bass
> 2.5KHz, Q:0.3, -3 to -4dB -> note that the bandwith is narrow (because the peak is narrow), so you keep their great mids (this way it's still w shaped; if the bandwith was too large, the bass would eat the mids)
> ...


Thanks hakuzen, i told my friends to download neutron and I'll send those frequency adjustments to him so he can have a play about. I've ordered the tk12 and from what I've heard I should be able enjoy them happily with out any eq, so we shall wait and see.


----------



## vman

paulpark222 said:


> Tingo FL800 is simply bad so don't buy that one.


 
  
 I'm now confused. At least two other members had very high praise for them.


----------



## Paulpark222

vman said:


> I'm now confused. At least two other members had very high praise for them.


 
 Hmm, maybe it's a different one since I've saw several products with the same Tingo brand. It's been a while since I've used it so I'm not sure the specific look of it but it wasn't that good for me.


----------



## Lurk650

silentcinema said:


> Thanks hakuzen, i told my friends to download neutron and I'll send those frequency adjustments to him so he can have a play about. I've ordered the tk12 and from what I've heard I should be able enjoy them happily with out any eq, so we shall wait and see.




You should be good with the TK12 assuming the sound sig suits you. I never use EQ, besides maxing out Bass on my E07K to see how my IEMs handle it.


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> You should be good with the TK12 assuming the sound sig suits you. I never use EQ, besides maxing out Bass on my E07K to see how my IEMs handle it.


yeh ideally i would like an iem which doesn't need touching for example the puros powered correctly satisfy me greatly untouched and to be honest the fact twins hates eq is the reason i trust his advice on what iems to purchase, yes lurk i know the tk12 should be something special when they arrive can't wait.


----------



## bneundh

How does the HA-2 compares to the havi b3 pro-1? Is the ha-2 really the best at that price?


----------



## Skullophile

silentcinema said:


> yeh ideally i would like an iem which doesn't need touching for example the puros powered correctly satisfy me greatly untouched and to be honest the fact twins hates eq is the reason i trust his advice on what iems to purchase, yes lurk i know the tk12 should be something special when they arrive can't wait.


I've never felt the need to eq the Tk12, And any iem that needs eq is something I stay away from.


----------



## SilentCinema

skullophile said:


> I've never felt the need to eq the Tk12, And any iem that needs eq is something I stay away from.


yeh i totally get that, i don't mean this in a bad way but i feel a bit sorry for the people who bought the dqsm because after hearing it today, it was just really poor sound without eq, i think the only thing that still sounded good was its bass. Skullo don't you have a pair of these? Am i wrong in saying unequalised dqsm is far too harsh in the mid highs and super thin sounding, reminded me of the old alba headphones from back in the day. Don't get me wrong after eq correcting they did sound rather splendid.


----------



## Skullophile

I had them but alas, I couldn't get them to work out. Too cool, bright and edgy for my tastes. 
If I was going to eq and iem it would be to slightly enhance a good trait than to solve a bad one. 

Check out this diy inear!
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=525371566854


----------



## Paulpark222

bneundh said:


> How does the HA-2 compares to the havi b3 pro-1? Is the ha-2 really the best at that price?


 
 In my opinion, yes. (Unless you're a basshead or hate flat IEMs..)
  
  
 Paul


----------



## SilentCinema

skullophile said:


> I had them but alas, I couldn't get them to work out. Too cool, bright and edgy for my tastes.
> If I was going to eq and iem it would be to slightly enhance a good trait than to solve a bad one.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Skullo you are good at spotting iems on taobao! I don't know where to start on that website. I will check it out once i translate. Cheers


----------



## RedTwilight

bneundh said:


> How does the HA-2 compares to the havi b3 pro-1? Is the ha-2 really the best at that price?


 
  


paulpark222 said:


> In my opinion, yes. (Unless you're a basshead or hate flat IEMs..)
> 
> 
> Paul


 
  
 The Havi's strongest traits are it's relatively neutral and balanced sound, unmatched soundstage and imaging at the price (and quite a bit beyond). That said, it is on the thinner sounding side, but I really love the mids on it.


----------



## Skullophile

silentcinema said:


> Skullo you are good at spotting iems on taobao! I don't know where to start on that website. I will check it out once i translate. Cheers


get in there, there's thousands. Also check out the Taobao agents mistertao.com and bhiner.com and also others. You'll need to order through them as you can only order directly from Taobao if you live in China or Singapore or wherevs. 

Hybrid: 圈铁
BA: 动铁
DD: 动圈

Courtesy of another head-fier, punch some of that straight into Taobao.
Works better than going to mistertao and using its auto translate.


----------



## Paulpark222

p.s. stay away from Bhiner. I've got scammed twice in a row. $180 evaporated...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Skullophile

Last time I tried to buy something off them they said because of the nature of the diy earphone I'd have to pay with
Moneygram and not PayPal or credit card. So I bailed on it.


----------



## RedTwilight

paulpark222 said:


> p.s. stay away from Bhiner. I've got scammed twice in a row. $180 evaporated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Aww man sorry to hear that.. Thanks for the PSA.


----------



## Niyologist

sonic defender said:


> Slicker UI is less of a concern for me, plus sometimes slicker is more complex for the sake of trying to be slicker. I never sort so I have no experience with that. I simply have my files tagged properly and browse by artist or album, nothing else. I also typically don't stick everything on my player, just enough variety to cover what I'm currently listening to. My needs are pretty modest, so SQ is my top priority amd Neutron seems to be a solid contender.


 
  
 Yeah. When it comes to SQ. It's always the best player to go for. It will even make Viper4Android pointless to use.


----------



## lmfboy01

NM


----------



## mammoth1981

Anyone have any info/opinions on the Pisen HD500? It's supposedly a full metal, closed back hifi headphone.
  

 It also comes in a black/silver/blue variation. The price seems to be about $55. At the very least they look beautiful, but I wonder if anyone has heard them?


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Any chance for you to try the TG800? Would love to hear what the difference between them is, since I like the FL800


 
  
 Nah, the jump in price is pretty big for me for a single driver. I'm satisfied with my FL800's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


skullophile said:


> get in there, there's thousands. Also check out the Taobao agents mistertao.com and bhiner.com and also others. You'll need to order through them as you can only order directly from Taobao if you live in China or Singapore or wherevs.
> 
> Hybrid: 圈铁
> BA: 动铁
> ...


 
 Good looking out! It works very well for searching the Chinese based taobao website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mammoth1981 said:


> Anyone have any info/opinions on the Pisen HD500? It's supposedly a full metal, closed back hifi headphone.
> 
> 
> It also comes in a black/silver/blue variation. The price seems to be about $55. At the very least they look beautiful, but I wonder if anyone has heard them?


 
  
 I'm skeptical about Pisen. I've tried several of their in-ear earphones and was very dissatisfied.


----------



## CoiL

mammoth1981 said:


> Anyone have any info/opinions on the Pisen HD500? It's supposedly a full metal, closed back hifi headphone.
> 
> 
> It also comes in a black/silver/blue variation. The price seems to be about $55. At the very least they look beautiful, but I wonder if anyone has heard them?


 
 Interesting. Even if they prove to be half-decent sounding, they do seem to be great material for modifications (exchange drivers, make them open back etc.).


----------



## Podster

skullophile said:


> You'd have to have balls of steel or a head of steel to order them!


 

 Or $250 your willing to try them out with, never know till you try Skully
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I find them to be super awesome should I let you know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 "That said I do find that twin drivers can bring a lot to the table if properly implemented."
  
 Glad you put that second line in there RedT, you relieved a bunch of multi driver manufacturers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone heard these yet? I'm tempted to give them a try.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ZhiYin-Z2000-Dynamic-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Headset-With-MMCX-Cable-PK/32641091716.html?spm=2114.01010208.0.538.K0LPsb


----------



## Skullophile

podster said:


> Or $250 your willing to try them out with, never know till you try Skully:wink_face: If I find them to be super awesome should I let you know:rolleyes:
> 
> 
> "That said I do find that twin drivers can bring a lot to the table if properly implemented."
> ...


yeah man, someone's gotta take one for the team! Twin and I took one for the team with the EarKegs but because they have the MusicMaker brand on them. They are awesome!

Who was that guy a few pages back that said he could read Cantonese? Maybe he can translate the Taobao reviews
on that 6 driver per side iem! If you run them through the google translator they become a mess. Chinese to English dosnt translate well.


----------



## Skullophile

In a few days I'll have a comparison of Fidue A83 vs Ear Keggers!
Woo


----------



## remastered

skullophile said:


> yeah man, someone's gotta take one for the team! Twin and I took one for the team with the EarKegs but because they have the MusicMaker brand on them. They are awesome!
> 
> Who was that guy a few pages back that said he could read Cantonese? Maybe he can translate the Taobao reviews
> on that 6 driver per side iem! If you run them through the google translator they become a mess. Chinese to English dosnt translate well.




The reviews are pretty typical across Taobao. Without much detail. yknow, generic comments like they sound good.. Bass is present, treble is present etc. 

I've ordered one so just be patient before mine arrives and I'll provide a review in full headfi glossary glory to the best of my abilities. 

Cheers


----------



## amature101

paulpark222 said:


> p.s. stay away from Bhiner. I've got scammed twice in a row. $180 evaporated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 my condolence.


----------



## Skullophile

amature101 said:


> my condolence.


 
 Hey Paulpark222 how did you get scammed? Did you pay with Wetern Union or Moneygram?


----------



## Vishal

skullophile said:


> In a few days I'll have a comparison of Fidue A83 vs Ear Keggers!
> Woo



Would love to see this as I have A83 and ordered keggers. 

Thanks. 
Vishal.


----------



## Skullophile

vishal said:


> Would love to see this as I have A83 and ordered keggers.
> 
> Thanks.
> Vishal.


 
 I havn't listened to my keggers for a couple of weeks as they were on load but from memory they're going to hold their own against the A83.
 Take this with a grain of salt but the keggers have more sub bass and a more immersive 3d soundstage. About the rest, we will see.


----------



## Skullophile

http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32348371285.html

Poor mans balanced out? Thoughts?


----------



## Podster

skullophile said:


> In a few days I'll have a comparison of Fidue A83 vs Ear Keggers!
> Woo


 

 Yes, I see you remembered I started the Ear Keg thing with Twin and now Trinity is releasing the Drum Drums with the new Vyrus and then the Phantom series or as I'm more passionately referring to them as Drum Drums for Dumb Dumb's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glad I'm not in Bob's thread here but he'd know I mean that with love and just a wee bit of sarcasm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean every time I look at my 30 iem's and 8 rigs what else could I be


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, just sold my HE400, and my plans on what to buy kind of fell through...  it might be good timing considering the sale, or bad timing considering I don't really NEED to buy more IEMs as I've bought a couple already.  I'm just glad I had another open headphone with bass that's similar to the HE400.  DAMN THIS HOBBY, making me want to spend money...  mean hobby.
  
 Speaking of sale, I really do like the LZ-A3 + xDuoo X3 combo price.  I might break down and buy that, but I don't really need another DAP either.


----------



## tw1s

so i want to buy a pair of in ear headphones under 25$ bluetooth , help me.


----------



## Skullophile

tw1s said:


> so i want to buy a pair of in ear headphones under 25$ bluetooth , help me.


 
 Bud, what kinda sound are you after? Do you like Bass, mids treble? What kinda music you listen to?


----------



## tw1s

i like bass, i listen rap / hip-hop , but bass is not the most important part for me, i don't have any player, i listen on my phone and at pc.
 i can only buy from aliexpress


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Well, just sold my HE400, and my plans on what to buy kind of fell through...  it might be good timing considering the sale, or bad timing considering I don't really NEED to buy more IEMs as I've bought a couple already.  I'm just glad I had another open headphone with bass that's similar to the HE400.  DAMN THIS HOBBY, making me want to spend money...  mean hobby.
> 
> Speaking of sale, I really do like the LZ-A3 + xDuoo X3 combo price.  I might break down and buy that, but I don't really need another DAP either.


 

 Tell me about it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 tw, not tried any Bluetooth's yet so I can't tell you a thing about them but MassDrop is running this drop right now if anyone knows about these help a brother out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has that budget # you mention
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/macaw-t1000-wireless-earphones?utm_placement=3&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-31&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

skullophile said:


> In a few days I'll have a comparison of Fidue A83 vs Ear Keggers!
> Woo





Could you throw the Fidue A73 and the LZ A2 into the mix please? 

.


----------



## Skullophile

oopswrongplanet said:


> Could you throw the Fidue A73 and the LZ A2 into the mix please?
> 
> .


yep, A73, A83, Keggers, LZ-A2 and tk12 in a 5 way!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

skullophile said:


> yep, A73, A83, Keggers, LZ-A2 and tk12 in a 5 way!




....that's what she said LOL LOL. Just don't get too excited.... it will be epic though. Can't wait. Thanks 

.


----------



## crabdog

tw1s said:


> so i want to buy a pair of in ear headphones under 25$ bluetooth , help me.


 
 These are $18 on the app:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Arrival-Original-Moxpad-X90-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Hifi-Stereo-Earphone-Sports-Running-Headset-Studio/32630514713.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.dNr5Eh&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10036_10035_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10018_9999_10019_100,searchweb201603_9&btsid=9da5a461-aab5-488b-a1c0-e3057dd1670d


----------



## vegetaleb

crabdog said:


> These are $18 on the app:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Arrival-Original-Moxpad-X90-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Hifi-Stereo-Earphone-Sports-Running-Headset-Studio/32630514713.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.dNr5Eh&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10036_10035_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10018_9999_10019_100,searchweb201603_9&btsid=9da5a461-aab5-488b-a1c0-e3057dd1670d


 
  
 No APTX!
 Don't buy BT audio without aptx


----------



## B9Scrambler

These look mighty familiar *cough *FXT90* cough*
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Tingo-High-Quality-Best-Bass-3-5mm-Earphones-Headphones-For-IPhone-Samsung-Xiaomi-MP3-4/32616758390.html
  
 These too *cough *NarMoo S1/W1M/B2M* cough*
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-quality-3-5mm-Metal-Micro-Moving-Coil-Unit-In-ear-Stereo-HiFi-Music-Earphone-Headphones/32600532620.html
  
 I want them both...


----------



## Riisalat

The tk12 is going for 60 usd. How good are these at 60 ?


----------



## Lurk650

riisalat said:


> The tk12 is going for 60 usd. How good are these at 60 ?


 
 Well I paid $120 and IMO that was a steal so.....where do you see these for $60 though, Easy is $96 and HCK is $99


----------



## TwinACStacks

BASSHEADS REJOICE!!!!!  I just got a Chance to really Listen to the Easy UEs Customs that I had burning in for a Tad. I gave a quick impressions a bit ago, THINGS HAVE CHANGED.
  
 Dramatically.
  
 (how's _THAT_ for a dramatic Pause?)
  
  
 They sound REALLY GOOD. In a nutshell they Sound to me Like a Senn. IE8/80 (REAL ONES), Only with better resolution ,Mids and Treble. The Treble is slightly Rolled off so it gives the overall tone a slightly Darker feel, and Makes listening effortlesss. The Bass will satisfy anyone. It's pronounced, not Bloated, not as crisp as some I've heard but WOW. Impact out the Wahzoo. I LOVE Dynamic drivers, and the Crossovers are DEESNUTS.
  
 Clearly outclasses the original Easy UE CUSTOMS that I have.
  
 I will do a Full-Blown review when I can find my Round Tuit.  Getting near April 15th, I need to devote some time to make nice with our Beloved IRS.
  
 Can't post Links but Check them out, They got MUCH Better than I expected they would. They have moved up to 3rd spot Tied with the Z03A and even though I dislike over-ears they will probably get more play-time as they are easier for me to listen to than the brighter Z03A.
  
 Can't wait to hear them with a full 200 hours.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> BASSHEADS REJOICE!!!!!  I just got a Chance to really Listen to the Easy UEs Customs that I had burning in for a Tad. I gave a quick impressions a bit ago, THINGS HAVE CHANGED.
> 
> Dramatically.
> 
> ...


 
 YAY! My tracking still shows in China since the 26th  hope that isn't the case
  
 On that note, I'm starting to like the K4 more than the Puros. What is wrong with me lol. 
  
 Here is the link for the UEs: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html


----------



## robervaul

riisalat said:


> The tk12 is going for 60 usd. How good are these at 60 ?


 
 TK12 ? $60 ? Where?


----------



## Vishal

Thought of tracking my shipment and got this. 
Has anybody seen this before. 
Lol I don't want cockroaches for 350$ I spent.


----------



## leobigfield

riisalat said:


> The tk12 is going for 60 usd. How good are these at 60 ?


 
 Where the hell did you see them at $60???


----------



## robervaul

leobigfield said:


> Where the hell did you see them at $60???


 
 LOL. See the despair of us Brazilians.


----------



## leobigfield

robervaul said:


> LOL. See the despair of us Brazilians.


 
 With the dollar at R$ 3.85 that would be a hell of a bargain!


----------



## BurntToast12

vishal said:


> Thought of tracking my shipment and got this.
> Has anybody seen this before.
> Lol I don't want cockroaches for 350$ I spent.




April fools?
One heck of a April fools there.

-

Hey guys, What would be a direct upgrade of the VSonic VSD3s?


----------



## slowpickr

leobigfield said:


> Where the hell did you see them at $60???




Another April fools?


----------



## leobigfield

slowpickr said:


> Another April fools?


 
  
 People can play with everything but a serious discount in good headphones. Seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
LOLOLOLOL


----------



## supplehope

burnttoast12 said:


> Hey guys, What would be a direct upgrade of the VSonic VSD3s?




Not exactly the same kind of sound sigs though, but maybe the Dunu Titan 1 (or Fiio EX1 as many preferred)? If isolation matters, then maybe the RHA MA750i (I know they are not Chinese). Those are the two that I personally consider as good upgrades from the VSD3S.


----------



## leobigfield

burnttoast12 said:


> April fools?
> One heck of a April fools there.
> 
> -
> ...


 
  
 If isolation isn't a problem, i personally consider the Monk's a solid upgrade to the VSD3s. Similar signature, but monks wins in separation, clarity, soundstage and pretty much everything but the bass impact and depth. I sold mine after getting the monks. Just mho.


----------



## amature101

How is XDuoo XD 05 ?


----------



## Lurk650

Guys, I think he saw the TK11 for $59 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-HCK-A1-Dynamically-And-BA-Double-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/1825606_32576911059.html


----------



## Riisalat

Yep i saw the TK11  sorry my bad


----------



## bneundh

I ordered the HA-2. which tips should I use and how to maintain the earphones? Like, how to clean it and how often should I do it, etc.


----------



## peter123

carlsan said:


> Those  PMV
> A-01's look really good. Hopefully someone will order a pair and let us know how they sound.




Still no more information about these? 

Anyway I've got a pair coming so should be able to post impressions in a week or two....


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> BASSHEADS REJOICE!!!!!  I just got a Chance to really Listen to the Easy UEs Customs that I had burning in for a Tad. I gave a quick impressions a bit ago, THINGS HAVE CHANGED.
> 
> Dramatically.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Twin, is that the Red ones I'm still waiting on? I'm going to assume they will rip my original HCK UE's apart as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on China post pinche' vatos


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Guys, I think he saw the TK11 for $59 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-HCK-A1-Dynamically-And-BA-Double-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/1825606_32576911059.html


 

 Today is the last day of that sale as well!


----------



## crabdog

Finally received my Z03A. As I was expecting all the provided tips are too small for my ears so once again I had to utilize my stock Zircon tips.
 Ootb these are definitely a level above all my previous phones. From what I had been reading here I expected them to be much colder with little bass but they're exactly the opposite: Very warm sounding with a satisfying low end. My only concern is that the highs are a bit harsh. Hopefully some burn-in will help that otherwise I'll have to resort to some eq for some genres unless I'm able to find some different tips that actually fit.


----------



## leobigfield

I'm somewhat disappointed with Ali. I've got a lot of coupons to use but they just got expired before its due date. All the coupons that were marked as expiring 30/3 expired together with the coupons marked to expire at 29/03


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Finally received my Z03A. As I was expecting all the provided tips are too small for my ears so once again I had to utilize my stock Zircon tips.
> Ootb these are definitely a level above all my previous phones. From what I had been reading here I expected them to be much colder with little bass but they're exactly the opposite: Very warm sounding with a satisfying low end. My only concern is that the highs are a bit harsh. Hopefully some burn-in will help that otherwise I'll have to resort to some eq for some genres unless I'm able to find some different tips that actually fit.




Give them about 200 hrs to burn in. Also Auvio tips instantly kill the mid spike and make them easy to listen to. 



Funny story. My coworker got his Z03A a few weeks ago after his VJJB V1 met their fate in a toilet. He loves the Z03A. He came in to work yesterday and said "Dude im so pissed, I had my earphones in and was going pee...". Yeah, they skimmed the water, he sanitized them and let them sit. Hopefully, not much if any water go inside. I told him stop wearing his gear in the bathroom lol


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Give them about 200 hrs to burn in. Also Auvio tips instantly kill the mid spike and make them easy to listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story. My coworker got his Z03A a few weeks ago after his VJJB V1 met their fate in a toilet. He loves the Z03A. He came in to work yesterday and said "Dude im so pissed, I had my earphones in and was going pee...". Yeah, they skimmed the water, he sanitized them and let them sit. Hopefully, not much if any water go inside. I told him stop wearing his gear in the bathroom lol


 
 Have two pairs of large Auvio tips but they're too small.
  
 With regards to your friend, tell him the included shirt clip might have helped avoid the incident, that is if he was wearing a shirt at the time lol.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Have two pairs of large Auvio tips but they're too small.
> 
> With regards to your friend, tell him the included shirt clip might have helped avoid the incident, that is if he was wearing a shirt at the time lol.




Large is too small?! 0_0 I guess you could try comply. 

Good idea! I'll see if I have an extra one to give him.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Have two pairs of large Auvio tips but they're too small.
> 
> With regards to your friend, tell him the included shirt clip might have helped avoid the incident, that is if he was wearing a shirt at the time lol.


 

 Well I know my favorite way to wear iem's is commando
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hated that the Auvio's did not work out for you CDog


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> Well I know my favorite way to wear iem's is commando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How does one wear commando style?  Also don't forget to send me those details re that other thing.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> How does one wear commando style?  Also don't forget to send me those details re that other thing.


 

 What, those little black things are not nipple clips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you tell me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On that other thing let's just make that a gift Crabby


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> What, those little black things are not nipple clips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow thanks so much monsieur Pod! I have a friend who could probably use them so I'll pay it forward. Your generosity is really appreciated.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Hey Twin, is that the Red ones I'm still waiting on? I'm going to assume they will rip my original HCK UE's apart as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Yep. He was out of Red so he sent blue. He had messaged me earlier about the change. POD, you are going to like these. What a Difference between 1st impressions OOTB and around 50 hours. Even being Darker the resolution is off the charts. I have no experience with the HCK UE so I really don't know how they will compare. Even though it kills me, they are back on the Burner until 200.
  
 BTW: the 1st pair of LZA3 he sent me showed up in Chicago yesterday, (25 Days from China to USA),  so I should have them by Next week. When the 2nd Pair he sent me as replacements because we thought they were lost show up, I have to Email him and find out what he wants me to do with them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Yep. He was out of Red so he sent blue. He had messaged me earlier about the change. POD, you are going to like these. What a Difference between 1st impressions OOTB and around 50 hours. Even being Darker the resolution is off the charts. I have no experience with the HCK UE so I really don't know how they will compare. Even though it kills me, they are back on the Burner until 200.
> 
> BTW: the 1st pair of LZA3 he sent me showed up in Chicago yesterday, (25 Days from China to USA),  so I should have them by Next week. When the 2nd Pair he sent me as replacements because we thought they were lost show up, I have to Email him and find out what he wants me to do with them.
> 
> ...


 
 He will probably say to gift them to Lurk 
  
 How do they compare to the Puros, being dual dynamic and all lol
  
 I really wish the tracking would update. For both my Easy orders the tracking has been non existent yet the HCK order it was pretty damn good. Showing updates past China.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> He will probably say to gift them to Lurk
> 
> How do they compare to the Puros, being dual dynamic and all lol
> 
> I really wish the tracking would update. For both my Easy orders the tracking has been non existent yet the HCK order it was pretty damn good. Showing updates past China.


 

 Going to have to arm wrestle you Lurk (gift me, gift me), I never jumped on the LZA3, matter a fact the UE's are going to be my first Easy's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't be hate'in on me Twinster


----------



## lmfboy01

crabdog said:


> Has anyone heard these yet? I'm tempted to give them a try.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ZhiYin-Z2000-Dynamic-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Headset-With-MMCX-Cable-PK/32641091716.html?spm=2114.01010208.0.538.K0LPsb
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fenodi

leobigfield said:


> I'm somewhat disappointed with Ali. I've got a lot of coupons to use but they just got expired before its due date. All the coupons that were marked as expiring 30/3 expired together with the coupons marked to expire at 29/03



Yup, it happened with me also. Useless coupon.. No discount for last bougth at Ali.


----------



## Podster

fenodi said:


> Yup, it happened with me also. Useless coupon.. No discount for last bougth at Ali.


 

 True, I don't know why they didn't just mark them down like they did for the Chinese New Year sale!


----------



## Riisalat

Just recieved these beauties from easy earphones, easy UE2. These are built beautifully, the cable is a premium braided soft cable. 
I have barely an hour on these and these sound surprisingly good. Had high hopes for these and they match it. The treble is nice and i think is the right amount for someone who actually likes treble, not into sibilant territory but not very dark either. The mids are pronounced and the bass is not overpowering. The dual drivers seems to be doing their job, keeping the bass and treble doing their job individually. Although its too early to say or compare but i think this has my shure se215 beat and running circles. I will post a detailed review after a week !

And thank you easy earphones for the suggestion !


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> Just recieved these beauties from easy earphones, easy UE2. These are built beautifully, the cable is a premium braided soft cable.
> I have barely an hour on these and these sound surprisingly good. Had high hopes for these and they match it. The treble is nice and i think is the right amount for someone who actually likes treble, not into sibilant territory but not very dark either. The mids are pronounced and the bass is not overpowering. The dual drivers seems to be doing their job, keeping the bass and treble doing their job individually. Although its too early to say or compare but i think this has my shure se215 beat and running circles. I will post a detailed review after a week !
> 
> And thank you easy earphones for the suggestion !




Did they cost the same as your SE215's? Are your 215's now dark or darker sounding after listening to the Easy's? I always liked the look when out on AliEx but ended up going with the HCK UE custom in the clear I liked the **** UE's with the wood look but still chose the clears are you running stock cable on your 215's? Mine are not dark but I put a quad core silver plated cable on mine as well

Looking forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fiio EM3 arrived! Quick unboxing video:
  

  
 First impressions? I like em! First thing I noticed was how open they sound. Midbass is a little excessive with foams, but just right without. Looking forward to spending some quality time with them.


----------



## Riisalat

podster said:


> Did they cost the same as your SE215's? Are your 215's now dark or darker sounding after listening to the Easy's? I always liked the look when out on AliEx but ended up going with the HCK UE custom in the clear I liked the **** UE's with the wood look but still chose the clears are you running stock cable on your 215's? Mine are not dark but I put a quad core silver plated cable on mine as well
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about them.



 They cost me half as much as the shures man, around 50-60 usd. I saw the HCK clear ones too hot dang those are pretty ! I am not exactly shure man, because im on silicon tips and the shure is on memory foam. I'll be able to make better judgement when i put them on the same tips. I didnt get the time to listen to my shures today as I was too busy with these beauties but from memory these are bit brighter and not held back. 

And im using the stock cables on the shure. Does getting onenof those silver cables help ? Can you suggest me a cheap but nice one ?!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi Riisalat, I was wondering if you bought other earphones from ''Easy earphones'' and if so what ones are your favorite?
 I wonder if the shipping time is very very long too?
  
 And for any of you that did not read this blog about budget earphones, it is really interesting and well done!
  
 https://audiobudget.com/product.php


----------



## RedJohn456

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi Riisalat, I was wondering if you bought other earphones from ''Easy earphones'' and if so what ones are your favorite?
> I wonder if the shipping time is very very long too?
> 
> And for any of you that did not read this blog about budget earphones, it is really interesting and well done!
> ...


 

 Yeah that site was by a guy who was banned from head-fi possibly due to his questionably ethics and behaviour. Just wanted to give you a heads up


----------



## RedJohn456

riisalat said:


> They cost me half as much as the shures man, around 50-60 usd. I saw the HCK clear ones too hot dang those are pretty ! I am not exactly shure man, because im on silicon tips and the shure is on memory foam. I'll be able to make better judgement when i put them on the same tips. I didnt get the time to listen to my shures today as I was too busy with these beauties but from memory these are bit brighter and not held back.
> 
> And im using the stock cables on the shure. Does getting onenof those silver cables help ? Can you suggest me a cheap but nice one ?!


 

 bro you use foam for the SE215? That might make it super dark, killing its treble presence? And as for cables, try the FiiO ones, cheap and awesome! Don't know if they are silver or not, but it will be reliable thats for sure.
  
 http://fiio.net/en/products/10


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah that site was by a guy who was banned from head-fi possibly due to his questionably ethics and behaviour. Just wanted to give you a heads up


 

  Oh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't know that...i'm confuse about the reliability of his reviews now. Must admit I've been dangerously influenced by them.
  Thanks for the secret information!
  
 Some stranger from India ask me on headfi where to find authentic Xiaomi Piston 2, the seller I bought it from 2 year ago don't have any and I can't help him. Anybody know if it's discontinued or possible to find it somewhere trustworthy??
 Don't know why I want to help him, he was rude with his questions, but him curious in the case my pair finally broke even if it didn't broke when I accidently make it fall in my beer and it soak there for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Lurk650

Igor's review of the VJJB K4 on that site is spot in. I super glued my spi fits to them bc they give me the perfect seal that stays in place

That shell for the Easy UE is a knock off of a more expensive IEM right?


----------



## wastan

nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh...:eek: Didn't know that...i'm confuse about the reliability of his reviews now. Must admit I've been dangerously influenced by them.
> Thanks for the secret information!
> 
> Some stranger from India ask me on headfi where to find authentic Xiaomi Piston 2, the seller I bought it from 2 year ago don't have any and I can't help him. Anybody know if it's discontinued or possible to find it somewhere trustworthy??
> Don't know why I want to help him, he was rude with his questions, but him curious in the case my pair finally broke even if it didn't broke when I accidently make it fall in my beer and it soak there for like 5 minutes.:rolleyes:




I know HCK sells the xiaomi hybrid, you might ask them about getting a piston 2, they are now on head-fi I believe in this thread. They might also be able to recommend a good sounding alternative.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@wastan, is your avatar supposed to be Phineas Gage?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> Igor's review of the VJJB K4 on that site is spot in. I super glued my spi fits to them bc they give me the perfect seal that stays in place


 
  
 Yeah, this one look very intriguing and everytime I see wood...I think about grado....and about warm mids. Hope the mids are foward and full with the VJJB...
  
 Igor say: Warm, surrounding, energetic and very loud. Mostly bright but could seem slightly darkened, especially on female vocals. Not superbly detailed but still quite excellent.
  
 I'm a little confuse by the darkened bright stuff but the ''especially female vocals'' is the call of the mermaid for me. Do you think female vocals sign surpinsingly welll with the K4? No sibilance at all?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

wastan said:


> I know HCK sells the xiaomi hybrid, you might ask them about getting a piston 2, they are now on head-fi I believe in this thread. They might also be able to recommend a good sounding alternative.


 

 Thanks for the info.
 I guess the Indian guy will have to make his own research....I wait for some Xiaomi 3 from Gearbest to compare with my beloved Pistons 2, they don't look the same at all and are completly closed in the back. Will like a version without mic tough...feel dumb with all this mic I don't use.


----------



## wastan

sonic defender said:


> @wastan
> , is your avatar supposed to be Phineas Gage?




Nope. I don't remember where I found it, but it's a legit x-Ray that's been tweaked a bit for color; I don't think the guy survived.


----------



## nhlean96

Just received my TINGO FL800. They're AWESOME, soundstage is HUGE and EPIC. Transparency is excellent, just fall behind RE400 a little bit, mid is slightly recessed. And you'll be surprised that i paid 10USD plus shipping for this goodness. Truly a hidden gem! Idk why there is bad feedback about them, maybe bad QC


----------



## To.M

nhlean96 now they are 21usd, I was thinking about them a few days ago but ended up buying Joyroom E107 and Tennmak Piano, now you make me want FL800 again


----------



## Sylmar

My Tingo FL800 is in the mail. Very curious about them.


----------



## nhlean96

to.m said:


> nhlean96 now they are 21usd, I was thinking about them a few days ago but ended up buying Joyroom E107 and Tennmak Piano, now you make me want FL800 again


 yeah, they're $16 before the sale. They're much cheaper if bought on taobao, around $10. There many DIY there


----------



## Lurk650

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, this one look very intriguing and everytime I see wood...I think about grado....and about warm mids. Hope the mids are foward and full with the VJJB...
> 
> Igor say: Warm, surrounding, energetic and very loud. Mostly bright but could seem slightly darkened, especially on female vocals. Not superbly detailed but still quite excellent.
> 
> I'm a little confuse by the darkened bright stuff but the ''especially female vocals'' is the call of the mermaid for me. Do you think female vocals sign surpinsingly welll with the K4? No sibilance at all?




Yes female voices sound really good. Male can be a little too thick I feel at times but I can still enjoy. 

They are dark in a sense they won't fatigue you. Bright enough to provide energy. Bc they are wood they give a reverb that I feel is unique to wood iem's.


----------



## nhlean96

to.m said:


> @nhlean96 now they are 21usd, I was thinking about them a few days ago but ended up buying Joyroom E107 and Tennmak Piano, now you make me want FL800 again


 
 I think Joyroom E107 is a wise choice, since It's a branded product, their production line is more reliable than the Tingo, which is a DIY brand, I've seen at least 2 negative feedback about the FL800, mostly about faulty product ...
 I want to try the kinera BD05 but there's hardly any impression/review about them. I only found one impression of 1clearhead, he seems to be the only one that own the kinera BD05. His review is reliable too, since I heard the FL800 the same way he did


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> nhlean96 now they are 21usd, I was thinking about them a few days ago but ended up buying Joyroom E107 and Tennmak Piano, now you make me want FL800 again



My piano are on their way and I very nearly ordered the 107 (they're on my wishlist) but chose the K4 instead because I don't have a wooden iem yet.


----------



## crabdog

30% off Bettes for the next 6 days. I don't have them but heard many positives from some head-fiers. Unfortunately after my sale purchases the wife would disown me if I pulled the trigger on these but some of you might be able to take advantage of it.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-8mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32397775184.html


----------



## r2muchstuff

YMMV & IMHO
  
 No not the 8mm.
  
 r2


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> 30% off Bettes for the next 6 days. I don't have them but heard many positives from some head-fiers. Unfortunately after my sale purchases the wife would disown me if I pulled the trigger on these but some of you might be able to take advantage of it.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-8mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32397775184.html


 





 Crab, You DO NOT want those 8mm they aren't very good. It's the 10mm all Steel that are fairly exceptional.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.2.dHrKU6
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Crab, You DO NOT want those 8mm they aren't very good. It's the 10mm all Steel that are fairly exceptional.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.2.dHrKU6
> 
> ...


 
 Oh my apologies. Is 10mm in the name and product details an error?


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> Oh my apologies. Is 10mm in the name and product details an error?


 
 No need to apologize Crab, I'm trying to save you from making a mistake. If you look at your link it says 8mm. Then the pic is of an 8mm along with the description underneath tells you it's an 8mm DD + BA.
  
 I posted the One underneath your original link. It IS the 10mm, Pictured in solid Blue housings. I have the Red (Rose)
  
 Yes the 10mm is more expensive but it's WAY better.
  








 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> Yes female voices sound really good. Male can be a little too thick I feel at times but I can still enjoy.
> 
> They are dark in a sense they won't fatigue you. Bright enough to provide energy. Bc they are wood they give a reverb that I feel is unique to wood iem's.


 
 I ordered the K4 because you say it is possibly better than the Puro, which I love. So I ended up ordering 4 from the Alixepress sale, the Sendiy M2, Tingo FL800, and **** UES, Now...for...the...shipping...wait...


----------



## vapman

twinacstacks said:


> Crab, You DO NOT want those 8mm they aren't very good. It's the 10mm all Steel that are fairly exceptional.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.2.dHrKU6
> 
> ...


 

 Twin, I see they claim frequency response down to 5hz. Is there any chance you would mind taking your 10mm Bette and doing a 50 to 5hz frequency sweep and letting me know around where they cut off? I would greatly appreciate!
  
 This video also works but it may be a bit much and is not exactly a linear frequency sweep.


----------



## TwinACStacks

carltonh said:


> I ordered the K4 because you say it is possibly better than the Puro, which I love. So I ended up ordering 4 from the Alixepress sale, the Sendiy M2, Tingo FL800, and **** UES, Now...for...the...shipping...wait...




I don't think the K4 is better than the Puro technically. It's just that it is softer, Darker, and has decent resolution that makes it more listenable than the brighter more detailed Puros. The wood being an insulator undoubtedly helps with the slight rolloff on the highs. JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

twinacstacks said:


> I don't think the K4 is better than the Puro technically. It's just that it is softer, Darker, and has decent resolution that makes it more listenable than the brighter more detailed Puros. The wood being an insulator undoubtedly helps with the slight rolloff on the highs. JMHO
> 
> TWIN


 

 Well, I don't feel guilty for often preferring listening with a strong, above neutral bass because, IMO, the ideal of replicating the "concert experience" is a loud concert that requires quality earplugs to soften the highs but nothing to block the artery clearing bass resonating within your bones. The Puros I loved at first with an EQ'ed bass boost, but as they broke in, the extended treble softened and it became the first near-flat IEM that I could love without EQ because its subbass could reach so low.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah, I love the Puros but I'm enjoying the K4 more at this moment. More presentation with the high mids and the bass is a lot more. I'm not a bass head per say but when driving the bass helps lol


----------



## goodluck4u

twinacstacks said:


> Crab, You DO NOT want those 8mm they aren't very good. It's the 10mm all Steel that are fairly exceptional.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.2.dHrKU6
> 
> TWIN




Crab-san twin-san
Although I have bought the 8mm, I have switched the 10mm from it thanks to Lurk650-san advice. The seller was quite polite and did mine shipping by the next day.


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> Just received my TINGO FL800. They're AWESOME, soundstage is HUGE and EPIC. *Transparency is excellent*, just fall behind RE400 a little bit, mid is slightly recessed. And you'll be surprised that i paid 10USD plus shipping for this goodness. Truly a hidden gem! Idk why there is bad feedback about them, maybe bad QC


 
 +1 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nhlean96 said:


> I think Joyroom E107 is a wise choice, since It's a branded product, their production line is more reliable than the Tingo, which is a DIY brand, I've seen at least 2 negative feedback about the FL800, mostly about faulty product ...
> I want to try the kinera BD05 but there's hardly any impression/review about them. I only found one impression of 1clearhead, he seems to be the only one that own the kinera BD05. His review is reliable too, since I heard the FL800 the same way he did


 
  
 For a sports hybrid, the Kinera BD05 are great! They sound way above their price tag and shaming my Xiaomi hybrids! You will hear them open up with great details at least past 50 hours of burn-in time. I personally think they are the best sounding hybrids at its price point on the market right now!
  
 I paid 99 RMB for them on taobao! That's only around $15 US dollars!
  


twinacstacks said:


> No need to apologize Crab, I'm trying to save you from making a mistake. If you look at your link it says 8mm. Then the pic is of an 8mm along with the description underneath tells you it's an 8mm DD + BA.
> 
> I posted the One underneath your original link. It IS the 10mm, Pictured in solid Blue housings. I have the Red (Rose)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Still waiting on my Bettes 10mm.......Man! delivery in China has gotten' very slow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait!


----------



## Skullophile

I've been comparing the Keggers to the Fidue A3 over the past few days and have some interesting things to say!

Both are lovely iems to say the least and the A83 is argueably close to the top of the mid-tier of Iems.
Most things I've read claim them to be well above their cost of admission.

Here's the interesting part: both sound amazingly similar, like they have the same mother or father and are born from an auntie or uncle.
The A83 is praised for its neutral ways and the Keggers after around 150 hours are already playing on the same court. The Keggers started off as bass cannons for my ears and that has settled right down. They are still sub bass cannons and I can see a sub bass head listening to some edm or the like loving these.
There are differences of course. And here are my early impressions of those.

Bass
Keggers have more sub and are more linear. The A83 has more mid bass which warms the whole sound a little more making the Keggers slightly cooler in tone.

Mids
A83 seems a little more linear through the mids, Keggers stage makes the vocals sound further away making them sound slightly v -shaped compared to A83.

Highs
Both are gorgeous, sparkly and TWFK sounding. I can't tell which has more extension yet. Details and decay are similar.

Soundstage
Keggers are more enveloping and sound like you're a good five rows further back than the front row, which is where it sounds like you're sitting with the A83 when A and B testing.
Keggers seem a little wider and I hear a fair bit more depth. Both have good height.

Separation
Keggers place more air between instruments and have the edge here, the extra sense of depth helps as well.

Details
The sound from the A83 sounds more concentrated / condensed due to the smaller stage. The same amount of detail packed into a smaller space. The verso is true for the Keggers.

I have heard on occasion that metallic treble Redjohn reported and also the nasally vocals. It mainly happens when I switch quickly from one to the other.

Keggers aren't warm or dark, the linear mid bass and forward treble makes them sound slightly bright.
Fans of warm and dark aren't going to love the Keggers as while I don't find them very fatiguing they are certainly not tuned to be fatigue free.
IMHO the Keggers can trade punches with the A83 and get lots of extra hits in.
We gotta get these Keggers in the hands of one of the big dogs for a review?
@hisoundfi have you tried contacting HCk and Easy earphones on Aliexpress for a review sample?


----------



## wastan

twinacstacks said:


> No need to apologize Crab, I'm trying to save you from making a mistake. If you look at your link it says 8mm. Then the pic is of an 8mm along with the description underneath tells you it's an 8mm DD + BA.
> 
> I posted the One underneath your original link. It IS the 10mm, Pictured in solid Blue housings. I have the Red (Rose)
> 
> ...




Just a reminder that for those of us in the U.S., the Bette 10mm are available from Amazon with 3 day delivery for $44.
http://www.amazon.com/i-VALUX-Balanced-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones/dp/B010FJ0Y4W


----------



## TwinACStacks

wastan said:


> Just a reminder that for those of us in the U.S., the Bette 10mm are available from Amazon with 3 day delivery for $44.
> http://www.amazon.com/i-VALUX-Balanced-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones/dp/B010FJ0Y4W


 
 Thanx Wastan. I had forgotten about Amazon. I like the Cable Hardware a lot better on the Non-Mic version. (splitter, plug end)
  
 They originally started out at $78 USD.
  








 TWIN


----------



## posnera

I'm interested in trying out a hybrid iem (have used TF10 for several years). I'd like one that has over-ear wires and sits flush for comfort. I have fairly large ears, I guess. I've been able to wear the TF10!
My musical tastes are mostly rock, some jazz, no EDM. Not interested in anything that a basshead would like. 
Is there a decent model to try (available from Amazon in the US) in the <$100 range?


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> I've been comparing the Keggers to the Fidue A3 over the past few days and have some interesting things to say!
> 
> Both are lovely iems to say the least and the A83 is argueably close to the top of the mid-tier of Iems.
> Most things I've read claim them to be well above their cost of admission.
> ...


 





 Skull, I've never experienced that metallic sound as I went from a 5 minute initial listen with Auvios in Place, to an extended listen with quite a few hours on it (around 50), for review purposes, to 361 Hours for my REAL listen. I now have 370 or so hours on them. I still hear no metallic or nasalness and Just as You have found, the Bass has subsided to a when-needed-if-it's-in-the-recording Status with STILL the Deepest Sub-Bass extension I've heard yet on an IEM. It almost rattles your teeth in your jaws.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just my take on it.
  
 It's a little Brighter than I actually prefer, but I think it's going to be a while before it can be topped, Although the Chinese are working feverishly on a daily basis to come up with NEW and BETTER....
  








 TWIN


----------



## r2muchstuff

Where are these "Keggers" listed or how are they listed?
  
 Thanks,
 r2


----------



## Skullophile

posnera said:


> I'm interested in trying out a hybrid iem (have used TF10 for several years). I'd like one that has over-ear wires and sits flush for comfort. I have fairly large ears, I guess. I've been able to wear the TF10!
> My musical tastes are mostly rock, some jazz, no EDM. Not interested in anything that a basshead would like.
> Is there a decent model to try (available from Amazon in the US) in the <$100 range?


there's not many flush fitting hybrids that I can think of and the cheapest I know of is 1.5 times your budget.

http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A73

Read the reviews on this one, I don't own it but I have one on the way!


----------



## posnera

I've been looking at the A73 - found it for $129 but no return policy:
  
 http://www.ctcaudio.com/products/fidue-a73-high-performance-hybrid-earphones


----------



## jatergb

r2muchstuff said:


> Where are these "Keggers" listed or how are they listed?
> 
> Thanks,
> r2


 
 MusicMaker Phantom III / Shockwave III I guess. Keggers coz the housing resembles beer kegs i read.


----------



## Skullophile

posnera said:


> I've been looking at the A73 - found it for $129 but no return policy:
> 
> http://www.ctcaudio.com/products/fidue-a73-high-performance-hybrid-earphones


ive never heard of that place, they let you pay with PayPal which is a good thing. Penon is a well respected store, I've bought a few things from them, They're awesome!


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> Where are these "Keggers" listed or how are they listed?
> 
> Thanks,
> r2




http://www.head-fi.org/t/799866/ear-kegs-musicmaker-phantom-iii-shockwave-iii-appreciation-impressions


----------



## r2muchstuff

Thanks guys.
  
 Brain freeze, forgot all about that nick name.
  
 r2


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey guys my LZ A3 review is up http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15663


----------



## goodluck4u

My LZ-Z03A reached 200 hours.  Its change after 150 hours is to grew up well for bass and balance. The long way to 200 hours of its burning is worth to try!


----------



## crabdog

I've mentioned this a few times so thought I'd share a pic with everyone. Hope it's not deemed as off-topic but 2 of the 3 are from asian phones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From left to right:  large ROCK Zircon stocks / large Auvio / large LZ Z03A stocks (black).
 Zircons are the only ones that fit properly so they get rotated a LOT


----------



## r2muchstuff

goodluck4u said:


> My LZ-Z03A reached 200 hours.  Its change after 150 hours is to grew up well for bass and balance. The long way to 200 hours of its burning is worth to try!


 
  
  I listened to my LZ-Z03A last night for the first time other than a quick test or two.  They now have just over 100 hours on them.  I tried several tips and settled on the Auvio for best fit and SQ.  Spent some quality time and tried a variety of music.  Overall they were really good however, I felt that something was just not right.  I could not pin the issue down, just that something was off.  Your post brought up "balance".  In hindsight, that is the best description of my issue last night with the SQ.  So, now I will put them back on burn of a few more days and then listen again.  Thanks for the direction.
  
 r2


----------



## VinegarBoy

redjohn456 said:


> Hey guys my LZ A3 review is up http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15663




Superb Review RedJohn.


----------



## cclocke

Is burn-in a real thing?  And do some earphones (i.e. LZ Z03a) change more over burn-in than others?


----------



## Lurk650

cclocke said:


> Is burn-in a real thing?  And do some earphones (i.e. LZ Z03a) change more over burn-in than others?


 
 Depends on the person but yes, to both. IMO of course.


----------



## peter123

cclocke said:


> Is burn-in a real thing?  And do some earphones (i.e. LZ Z03a) change more over burn-in than others?




It's an endless discussion, some people think it exists and others don't. There's a lot of possibilities to discuss it in the sound science section of this forum. Typically it always gets pretty harsh when it's discussed since there's no real evidence for either side....


----------



## H20Fidelity

[CONTENTEMBED=/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/24915#post_12473751 layout=inline]Quote:[/CONTENTEMBED]


cclocke said:


> Is burn-in a real thing?  And do some earphones (i.e. LZ Z03a) change more over burn-in than others?




Like Peter said, its a mixed bag of opinions. The answer will solely depend on who answers your question first.

At times the kettle overboils, two people firm in their opinion feel they need to prove the other wrong then we push pages of off-topic unrequired discussion.

Basically, what you just did was like pouring petrol onto fresh wood while we wait for someone to walk past, flick a match on it, obliviously.


----------



## Koolpep

Well the effect has been proven to exist (with some transducers). If it's audible - that is a whole different ball game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 A lot of times, it might be the ear pads getting softer/harder, ear tips sealing better after wearing them longer and so on....
  
 I guess it's brain burn in (adjustment to the signature) - but I perceived some (not all) headphones and in-ears differently after a few hours. Am pretty sure it has more to do with my brain adjusting to the sound than technical changes to the transducers. However, glorious example: the RHA T20.
  
 Trying to get back to topic: A lot of Chinese manufacturers ask you to burn in their IEMs in for a few hundred hours to sound their best. A bit excessive to me. Especially if these have balanced armature drivers...


----------



## Gussisaurio

cclocke said:


> Is burn-in a real thing?  And do some earphones (i.e. LZ Z03a) change more over burn-in than others?


 
  
 Burn-in is perceptible more in some headphones than others. Some headphones sound really good out of the box, some others sound really deficiently, but after several hours of burn-in they start sounding really good.
 However, the following links will turn into a major source of confusion:
  
 1. http://www.tested.com/tech/accessories/459117-science-and-myth-burning-headphones/
 2. http://www.wired.com/2013/11/tnhyui-earphone-burn-in/
 3. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evidence-headphone-break
  
 Of the three, the objective one (one not based upon belief, but on real proof), is the third one. But the study is not deep enough to prove for good burn-in is real. It only tests a single sample from a single brand. More and deeper studies are needed. So we have to wait for better proof to come.


----------



## tw1s

so i should buy moxpad x90?


----------



## goonx

Can anyone link me to some IEMs on taobao?
  
 looking to get a pair or two while in Hong Kong. From what I've been reading, LZ-A2/A3 is quite good ($100 range).
  
 What should I look for the $50 (K4?) and sub $20 range (FL800?)? Anything sport IEMs?


----------



## goodluck4u

cclocke said:


> Is burn-in a real thing?  And do some earphones (i.e. LZ Z03a) change more over burn-in than others?


 
  
 This is a hard question to answer for me. I've done more than 50 hours even if the effect is nothing because I want to confirm.  
  
 In my impression of the first change, 
 **** UE:30hours AG R8 50hours
 VJJB K4, DZAT DF-10 30hours.
 they might have their second and third change.
 I guess it might be easy to confirm the change of their sound every 30 hours,
 30,60,90,120,150,180... 
 Of course I don't feel the difference after every 30 hours about the whoal cases.
  
 I want to confirm their status by 200 hours. but LZ-Z03A is the first experience.


----------



## nhlean96

goonx said:


> Can anyone link me to some IEMs on taobao?
> 
> looking to get a pair or two while in Hong Kong. From what I've been reading, LZ-A2/A3 is quite good ($100 range).
> 
> What should I look for the $50 (K4?) and sub $20 range (FL800?)? Anything sport IEMs?


 
 Tingo FL800:
 https://world.taobao.com/item/527580544866.htm
 Bought my pair here, just 67 yuan 
 kinera BD05, very interesting hybrid:
 https://world.taobao.com/item/525457247205.htm
 Just 99 yuan
 Joyroom E107, tiny killer:
 https://world.taobao.com/item/526015641199.htm
 59 yuan, really cheap


----------



## ItsDoomsday

Has anyone got some cheap options (under $15) for the gym? Main priority is fit I guess.


----------



## B9Scrambler

itsdoomsday said:


> Has anyone got some cheap options (under $15) for the gym? Main priority is fit I guess.




QKZ W1 Pro. Can easily find em under $10 and they actually sound decent. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Riisalat

itsdoomsday said:


> Has anyone got some cheap options (under $15) for the gym? Main priority is fit I guess.



Go for the w1 pro, bought one for the gym and loving it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

nhlean96 said:


> Tingo FL800:
> https://world.taobao.com/item/527580544866.htm
> Bought my pair here, just 67 yuan
> kinera BD05, very interesting hybrid:
> ...


 

 Hi, do you use an agent for taobao or is it possible to order from there without any? (I'm from Canada, I don't speak chinese but can use translation programs I guess)
 And most of all, what about shipping, is it most of time free like Aliexpress?
  
 An answer will be REALLY appreciate because Kinera and Joyroom look interesting, thanks!


----------



## Vishal

Easy needs to improve its tracking.. 
Too bad..


----------



## remastered

vishal said:


> Easy needs to improve its tracking..
> Too bad..




What kind of tracking do u expect from easy? From the purchase of raw materials to building the iem?


----------



## Vishal

Was talking about the shipment tracking.. 
Ordered from easy 5 days ago.. Still no info about the shipment. 
Ordered from some other seller 3 days ago and getting proper details of where the item is.. 

Thanks
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vishal said:


> Was talking about the shipment tracking..
> Ordered from easy 5 days ago.. Still no info about the shipment.
> Ordered from some other seller 3 days ago and getting proper details of where the item is..
> 
> ...


 

 Same here. Make a week and no information about tracking....but i'm not stress about it, Easy is very trusted by headfier here.
  
 I buy from ''Top-One Wholesale Shopping Center'' too and everytime I write or ask something to them I receive emoticone and young chinese girl selfies....I begin to wonder what the heck that suppose to mean!! I ask here if she want me to take a selfi too, so, we can communicate properly with signs and images.


----------



## Vishal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Same here. Make a week and no information about tracking....but i'm not stress about it, Easy is very trusted by headfier here.
> 
> I buy from ''Top-One Wholesale Shopping Center'' too and everytime I write or ask something to them I receive emoticone and young chinese girl selfies....I begin to wonder what the heck that suppose to mean!! I ask here if she want me to take a selfi too, so, we can communicate properly with signs and images.



Ya i did ordered from Top One once and when I messaged him got a smiley.. But no reply
I guess he didn't got what i asked..


----------



## wastan

nymphonomaniac said:


> Same here. Make a week and no information about tracking....but i'm not stress about it, Easy is very trusted by headfier here.
> 
> I buy from ''Top-One Wholesale Shopping Center'' too and everytime I write or ask something to them I receive emoticone and young chinese girl selfies....I begin to wonder what the heck that suppose to mean!! I ask here if she want me to take a selfi too, so, we can communicate properly with signs and images.




That's most likely someone using a fairly clever tactic; I imagine there are lots of guys who become less impatient or aggressive if they think a young girl is on the other end of a communication via translation. I've seen the same thing from other vendors.


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Precision-L3-Double-CS4398-USB-DAC-DSD-High-Fidelity-Music-Player/32641337223.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.17.Blf49w&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_301_10034_507_10032_9995_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_401_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=35ab196d-c68a-44f4-a740-3a8d9ab7a62a
  
 Can't wait to read the reviews on this guy... If it's balanced out headphone out is good I'll be all over it.


----------



## kendfw

I recently made 4 purchases from 4 different sellers. Each of them uses different carriers. If the sellers use e-packet, you will get better package movement information and you can use USPS.com to track. Now, if they use Singapore Post, the detail would be less. As for China Post, I have yet to find a way to retrieve the tracking information. 

In the past, I thought it was easy to create automation for tracking shipment movement information. After I heard about the actual implementation across multiple carriers, the process and timing could be a challenge unless you could put more resources into it. How much are you willing to pay for it? Will the carriers willing to be onboard to capture and relay the details?


----------



## peter123

Fwiw, in my experience 17track is the best way to track packages from China. It's certainly not perfect but the best working alternative I've found this far.


----------



## DeLuX

skullophile said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Precision-L3-Double-CS4398-USB-DAC-DSD-High-Fidelity-Music-Player/32641337223.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.17.Blf49w&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_301_10034_507_10032_9995_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_401_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=35ab196d-c68a-44f4-a740-3a8d9ab7a62a
> 
> Can't wait to read the reviews on this guy... If it's balanced out headphone out is good I'll be all over it.




+1


----------



## vegetaleb

nymphonomaniac said:


> Same here. Make a week and no information about tracking....but i'm not stress about it, Easy is very trusted by headfier here.
> 
> I buy from ''Top-One Wholesale Shopping Center'' too and everytime I write or ask something to them I receive emoticone and young chinese girl selfies....I begin to wonder what the heck that suppose to mean!! I ask here if she want me to take a selfi too, so, we can communicate properly with signs and images.


 
  
 I think once it left Beijing airport there are no tracking till it arrives to your country, which means 1 to 3 weeks


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kendfw said:


> I recently made 4 purchases from 4 different sellers. Each of them uses different carriers. If the sellers use e-packet, you will get better package movement information and you can use USPS.com to track. Now, if they use Singapore Post, the detail would be less. As for China Post, I have yet to find a way to retrieve the tracking information.
> 
> In the past, I thought it was easy to create automation for tracking shipment movement information. After I heard about the actual implementation across multiple carriers, the process and timing could be a challenge unless you could put more resources into it. How much are you willing to pay for it? Will the carriers willing to be onboard to capture and relay the details?


 
 I found that for china post tracking for some stuff in ebay that is very long to arrive and it look like to work.
  
 http://track-chinapost.com/
  
 Anyway, when it's free shipping, only thing that will make me complaint is to receive an elephant instead of a horse, or none of both.


----------



## Carlsan

skullophile said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Precision-L3-Double-CS4398-USB-DAC-DSD-High-Fidelity-Music-Player/32641337223.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.17.Blf49w&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_301_10034_507_10032_9995_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_401_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=35ab196d-c68a-44f4-a740-3a8d9ab7a62a
> 
> Can't wait to read the reviews on this guy... If it's balanced out headphone out is good I'll be all over it.


 
  
 I got in on the crowdfunding for this, hopefully will receive this some time this month.
 Will post initial observations when it comes in.


----------



## Podster

skullophile said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Precision-L3-Double-CS4398-USB-DAC-DSD-High-Fidelity-Music-Player/32641337223.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.17.Blf49w&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_301_10034_507_10032_9995_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_401_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=35ab196d-c68a-44f4-a740-3a8d9ab7a62a
> 
> Can't wait to read the reviews on this guy... If it's balanced out headphone out is good I'll be all over it.




Hey Skull, Paul "Brooko" has a L&P review out here. Thinks it may be for the model above this but not sure. Look up his reviews, seems I remember something about a quirky UI but don't quote me


----------



## j0p3Y

koolpep said:


> ...
> Trying to get back to topic: A lot of Chinese manufacturers ask you to burn in their IEMs in for a few hundred hours to sound their best. A bit excessive to me. Especially if these have balanced armature drivers...


might as well be something that the Chinese like to make the world think they are making audiophile earphones  
Or to bide time to get past return policy.. Hehheh


----------



## Podster

j0p3y said:


> might as well be something that the Chinese like to make the world think they are making audiophile earphones
> Or to bide time to get past return policy.. Hehheh




That's just rough, I think several of these Chinese iem's builders and manufacturers are garnering Audiophile attention

For the expired return what I'm seeing in these threads are that they are ready and willing to take care of buyers of these iem's I mean best they can being in China.

Just the way I see it


----------



## robervaul

I resisted the day 29/03. Coz we'll have :
- This week : TK13
- In two weeks : New DQSM, MONK Plus
- End of the month : LZA2 gen 2


----------



## CADCAM

I ordered the Easy M2 during the recent sale on Ali... anyone have them and what to give an opinion on their overall sound?


----------



## sithjedi333

Hi everyone,
  
 What is the latest best successor to the Piston 2.1? Something that's durable, with good bass and blocks out ambient noise? Is there anything better these days below $100?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

cadcam said:


> I ordered the Easy M2 during the recent sale on Ali... anyone have them and what to give an opinion on their overall sound?




They are just the Sendiy M2 which has been reviewed a few times as quite good


----------



## GrandmaBae

Hey guys I am very confusing, should I wait for LZ A2 gen 2 or buy the LZ A3?


----------



## Lurk650

grandmabae said:


> Hey guys I am very confusing, should I wait for LZ A2 gen 2 or buy the LZ A3?




Gen 2 isn't out so nobody can say


----------



## GrandmaBae

lurk650 said:


> Gen 2 isn't out so nobody can say


 
  
 Lol I made a decision, get the LZ A3 and save money for the new LZ A2


----------



## Niyologist

I had my Z03A burn-in for at least 87 hours. I will let it go on for another 18 to 24 hours.


----------



## RedJohn456

grandmabae said:


> Lol I made a decision, get the LZ A3 and save money for the new LZ A2


 

 that is the only correct answer lol.


----------



## airomjosh

grandmabae said:


> Lol I made a decision, get the LZ A3 and save money for the new LZ A2


 






 thats what i did too...hope to receive them tomorrow.


----------



## Gussisaurio

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi, do you use an agent for taobao or is it possible to order from there without any? (I'm from Canada, I don't speak chinese but can use translation programs I guess)
> And most of all, what about shipping, is it most of time free like Aliexpress?
> 
> An answer will be REALLY appreciate because Kinera and Joyroom look interesting, thanks!


 

 I also wanna know the answer to this, please.


----------



## Lurk650

gussisaurio said:


> I also wanna know the answer to this, please.


 
 JR can be had from AE, FWIW http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Joyroom-E107-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-Aerospace/32591738023.html


----------



## cclocke

niyologist said:


> I had my Z03A burn-in for at least 87 hours. I will let it go on for another 18 to 24 hours.


 
 How are you liking them, is burning them in making a difference?


----------



## Niyologist

cclocke said:


> How are you liking them, is burning them in making a difference?




Yeah. A huge difference. Now it sounds even more detailed than before.


----------



## Koolpep

j0p3y said:


> might as well be something that the Chinese like to make the world think they are making audiophile earphones
> Or to bide time to get past return policy.. Hehheh


 

 Yep, everything is possible. One thing that makes me think that it's all brain burn in in any case (getting accustomed to the sound signature) is that burn in always makes things better, never worse. Isn't that a bit odd? Anyhow - let's leave it at that.
  
 AliExpress though has quite a generous window for returns and disputes.


----------



## RedJohn456

Guys just found out that Shenzhen HCKexin (aliexpress store) is doing a deal for head-fiers where they will sell the A3 for $140 usd. At that price it just gets sweeter


----------



## goonx

nhlean96 said:


> Tingo FL800:
> https://world.taobao.com/item/527580544866.htm
> Bought my pair here, just 67 yuan
> kinera BD05, very interesting hybrid:
> ...


 
 How does the VJJK K4 compare to these?
  
 Looking to get one cheap one and probably a LZ-A2/A3 (I assume the consensus pick is the A2 in the $100 price range)
  
 I prefer a more neutral soundstage like Senn's or slightly warm.


----------



## lmfboy01

http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15676 My review! thank you for your time!


----------



## Niyologist

Now after 94 hours of burn-in. The LZ-Z03A sounds much smoother. Much, much smoother.


----------



## CADCAM

lurk650 said:


> They are just the Sendiy M2 which has been reviewed a few times as quite good


 
 any links to those reviews? I can't seen to find them...


----------



## goodluck4u

My bette 10mm has come!
http://imgur.com/a/NidzE



 sound yet but its build quality is pretty good. Other pics are on the imgur.


----------



## nhlean96

goonx said:


> How does the VJJK K4 compare to these?
> 
> Looking to get one cheap one and probably a LZ-A2/A3 (I assume the consensus pick is the A2 in the $100 price range)
> 
> I prefer a more neutral soundstage like Senn's or slightly warm.


 
 If you want BIG Soundstage and Transparency, then go for the TINGO FL800. They have the best soundstage and transparency under $15, maybe just fall behind RE400 a little bit, the only drawback of these is the mid are somewhat grainy, which is not good for vocal


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Guys just found out that Shenzhen HCKexin (aliexpress store) is doing a deal for head-fiers where they will sell the A3 for $140 usd. At that price it just gets sweeter


 
*EE* has had that price for a while. Just message him, he might surprise you.
  
 On the Bright side my A3 arrive TODAY. Finally. BTW check out the A3 Thread they come with completely NEW cables now.
  









 TWIN


----------



## Vishal

twinacstacks said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]EE[/COLOR]*
> 
> On the Bright side my A3 arrive TODAY. Finally. BTW check out the A3 Thread they come with completely NEW cables now.
> 
> TWIN



Initial impressions please.. 
And comparison against tk12 as I have ordered tk12. 

Vishal.


----------



## anticute

nhlean96 said:


> If you want BIG Soundstage and Transparency, then go for the TINGO FL800. They have the best soundstage and transparency under $15, maybe just fall behind RE400 a little bit, the only drawback of these is the mid are somewhat grainy, which is not good for vocal


 
 For me, they improved a lot with burn-in. Have you tried them amped? IMO they really benefited from amping 
  
 But yeah, the transparency and soundstage is astounding, especially for the price.


----------



## nhlean96

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi, do you use an agent for taobao or is it possible to order from there without any? (I'm from Canada, I don't speak chinese but can use translation programs I guess)
> And most of all, what about shipping, is it most of time free like Aliexpress?
> 
> An answer will be REALLY appreciate because Kinera and Joyroom look interesting, thanks!


 
 Taobao only ships in China, so if you live outside China, you'll have to use Taobao agent.
 I'll explain how agents work:
 1. First you place an order, they have a tool to capture all the info of the product (name, color,...)
 2. Then you have to pay the product price ( domestic shipping fee + product price).
 3. The agent will use their taobao account and pay by their Chinese credit card or something.
 4. Then your order will be shipped to their warehouse in China (usually Shenzhen)
 5. Finally they will ship to you by international shipping service 
 The total price = Site price + Domestic shipping fee + Service fee + International shipping fee (cost a lot )
 I don't recommend buying via agent if you're far away from China  Better use aliexpress.

 Because I live in VN, there are many Taobao agent, and the shipping fee is very cheap (usually under $2/Kg) and no tax, so Taobao is a no-brainer


----------



## GrandmaBae

Easy offers the price $140 for LZ A3 as well. I have just asked him yesterday


----------



## Lurk650

cadcam said:


> any links to those reviews? I can't seen to find them...




Not sure if 1clearhead made an official review but he was the initial person to vouch for them in this thread about a month or two ago. Plus since the sale a ton of people ordered them so reviews should be incoming soon


----------



## TwinACStacks

grandmabae said:


> Easy offers the price $140 for LZ A3 as well. I have just asked him yesterday




 Then message him through his store and tell him what another seller is selling them for and ask him if he can beat it!! Don't be afraid some sale is better than losing a sale.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## DcPlusOne

Hi, would anyone be kind enough to give a break down on the various UE customs like the **** and Easy? There are the 2015 and 2016 ones as well as hybrids, single dd and double dd... help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Then message him through his store and tell him what another seller is selling them for and ask him if he can beat it!! Don't be afraid some sale is better than losing a sale.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN


 
 Yep, I've learned that those Ali sellers wheel and deal.  I'll never buy anything on there again at sticker price without asking for a deal first.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Yep, I've learned that those Ali sellers wheel and deal.  I'll never buy anything on there again at sticker price without asking for a deal first.




It's why I've been telling you guys to message first before you push that "Buy it now" button. 

Hell, I even do it on Ebay. It works a lot of times. I actually paid $135 for an as-new pair of Senn. IE8 that were demos at a British seller's store.
Check out the MSRP of a pair of those bad boys....

 TWIN


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

nhlean96 said:


> Taobao only ships in China, so if you live outside China, you'll have to use Taobao agent.
> I'll explain how agents work:
> 1. First you place an order, they have a tool to capture all the info of the product (name, color,...)
> 2. Then you have to pay the product price ( domestic shipping fee + product price).
> ...


 

 Thank you for the precise information nhlean, you are right, Aliexpress can't be beat with their free shipping.
 I guess taobao can be usefull for a big shot seller that order 1000 items from the original factory....
 I'll stick to Aliexpress, much simple and lots of good deals!


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/529122078705.html

Shame there's no fake FR graph but it looks pretty dope!


----------



## FUYU

skullophile said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/529122078705.html
> 
> Shame there's no fake FR graph but it looks pretty dope!


 
 435$? That's steep.


----------



## cr0wnest

dcplusone said:


> Hi, would anyone be kind enough to give a break down on the various UE customs like the **** and Easy? There are the 2015 and 2016 ones as well as hybrids, single dd and double dd... help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.




I tried the **** UE, Easy UE 3, and I just got my Easy UE 1 today. Each one is a different animal in its own right. However the one thing they all have in common is forward mids even though the mid range emphasis differ for each one.

**** UE: Single dynamic driver. Has excellent sub bass, very well controlled, never feels over the top or bloated and blends in very well with the other frequencies. Mids are surprisingly forward, most especially in the upper mids. This makes the **** UE great if you mostly listen to female vocals. People say the treble occasionally sounds splashy/metallic but I've personally never been bothered with that, thats just me though. Sound stage is alright, not terrible but will not blow you away either. IMO the biggest draw back of the **** UE is the lack of upper bass/lower mids emphasis, making male vocals sound somewhat recessed and lacking weight. 

Easy UE 1: I bought the 3 BA variant. I just got these today and I am still giving them a listen as I write this so this will be more like an early impression. Great sound stage, opens up even more with upgraded cables. A very flat and neutral sounding IEM, probably the most neutral of all the Chinese made IEMs. Again, very nice emphasis on the mid range, comparable to the **** UE but I think has better controlled upper mids and is less fatiguing in that regard. The treble is surprisingly pleasant, I was worried these will have too much siblance in the 6khz- 8khz range but in my testing so far they are still within my threshold. Bass is laid back and may feel non existent to some, especially if you are coming from a dynamic driver IEM, but its still there. Sound stage is pretty decent as well. Interestingly enough the UE 1 actually reminds me somewhat of the KZ S3 but even more refined. We'll see how the UE 1 fares as I burn it in.

Easy UE 3: I settled for the hybrid 1 dynamic + 3 BA variant. The bassiest of the lot with plenty of mid bass, songs that are mixed warmly may sound bloated with bass on this one. I was initially disappointed with this one as I do not like my bass bloated to the point where it gets muddy, but as I continued to burn them in they opened up a bit, especially if you got a bright amp. They are also very hard to drive. Fortunately what saved this IEM to me was how warm mid range sounded, it still manages to stand out in pretty much any music. The upper mids and treble are rolled off and may sound veiled and under powered to some. Occasionally the treble can also get drowned out by the bass. There is a plus side to this however as it is almost never sounds too harsh even on the most brightly mixed tracks on my playlist, in fact I think they sound incredible on brightly mixed songs. Sound stage is pretty good despite the tremendous amount of bass, on par with the UE 1. I consider the UE 3 to be a distant relative of the ATH-CKR10 as it sounds like a much darker version of it.

All of these IEMs benefit greatly from upgraded cables and third party ear tips. I personally use the JVC Spiral Dots M size as I feel they help open the sound up a little with the exception of the UE 1 in which I don't notice any difference.

Never tried the HCK UEs or the dual driver Easy UE 2015/2016 before but I do have the HCK UE (The one with the custom 8mm single dynamic driver) on the way and I've heard great things about them, so my expectations are raised.


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> Then message him through his store and tell him what another seller is selling them for and ask him if he can beat it!! Don't be afraid some sale is better than losing a sale.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN


 
 We should not play them up against each other too much; then HCK and Easy will just start making agreements between each other and decide not to sell items under a given price.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> We should not play them up against each other too much; then HCK and Easy will just start making agreements between each other and decide not to sell items under a given price.




This is entirely possible. Personally I'm not going to quibble about a lousy $5 or $10 price difference. I will continue to buy from my favorite seller unless the item isn't available.

 TWIN


----------



## dabotsonline

jackallen said:


> We should not play them up against each other too much; then HCK and Easy will just start making agreements between each other and decide not to sell items under a given price.


 
  
 I'm not sure if you were joking, but collusion / price-fixing is highly illegal in most countries.


----------



## cr0wnest

dabotsonline said:


> I'm not sure if you were joking, but collusion / price-fixing is highly illegal in most countries.




Honestly I don't think the chinese cared about the morality of "illegal" as long as it gets them what they want. 

I ever tried asking Easy to match the price on Taobao, which you all know, is even cheaper than AE. Unfortunately he couldnt. Never tried price matching on AE before though, perhaps I'll try it one day.


----------



## TwinACStacks

cr0wnest said:


> Honestly I don't think the chinese cared about the morality of "illegal" as long as it gets them what they want.
> 
> I ever tried asking Easy to match the price on Taobao, which you all know, is even cheaper than AE. Unfortunately he couldnt. Never tried price matching on AE before though, perhaps I'll try it one day.




 It isn't if you involve the handling and sometimes shipping Charges. Not to mention the extended wait.

Up until recently TaoBao was the only place you could get Mr. Z Musicmaker Earphones though...

 TWIN


----------



## cr0wnest

twinacstacks said:


> It isn't if you involve the handling and sometimes shipping Charges. Not to mention the extended wait.
> 
> Up until recently TaoBao was the only place you could get Mr. Z Musicmaker Earphones though...
> 
> TWIN




Not sure about the US and other parts of the world but shipping to Singapore via taobao is only about a week, even with an agent and shipping fees (Both domestic and international) it can still be cheaper than AE considering AE can take up to a month for your goods to arrive. So if you're talking about shipping time its definitely faster and more consistent on Taobao. The only thing I dont feel safe are the dispute policies on taobao, they dont seem as well grounded as AE.


----------



## JacKallen

dabotsonline said:


> I'm not sure if you were joking, but collusion / price-fixing is highly illegal in most countries.


 
 I was not joking, and I don't think they are that attentive to rules in other countries, and not sure that this is even a law in China either. Btw, laws are being broken every day, all the time, not only in Asia, but in the States too.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Unfortunately in the US the only way I can buy from Taobao is through an agent like Mr. Tao, which I've had very good experience with. It adds about a week to shipping time from China. But they walk you through it then they send you pictures of your item before they ship it to you. It just takes longer.

Both are good to USA.

 TWIN


----------



## peter123

dabotsonline said:


> I'm not sure if you were joking, but collusion / price-fixing is highly illegal in most countries.




And yet it happens over and over again even between big international companies in Western Europe......


----------



## RedJohn456

dabotsonline said:


> I'm not sure if you were joking, but collusion / price-fixing is highly illegal in most countries.


 

 for regulated industries sure, but for online individual sellers? I am pretty sure it doesn't apply in this case


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just sharing here that there a deal for the Xduoo X3 especially made for headfier at HCK of Aliexpress. I fall on it in the Xduoo X3 thread.
 The deal is 88$ shipping include. You just have to write to the seller and tell them you are from headfi and want the Xduoo X3 deal.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-NEW-XDUOO-X3-Professional-Lossless-Music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-With-HD-OLED-Screen-Support/32479333634.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.262.ewXHzh
  
 I'll surely buy it.....any impressions about this player here? I found that my beloved Ibasso DX90 isn't enough Mids fowards, did the X3 have that?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## notamethlab

Hello everyone, I want to try the Sansa Clip and I figured I should ask here if any Chinese brands produce something along the lines of the Clip? (in terms of size and price)


----------



## vegetaleb

HTC M10 looks like the best Audio smartphone for the year 2016, HTC did it again!


----------



## anticute

I just received my second pair of FL800. This time I ordered them with the black cable option, which seems to be more or less the same cable that came with the Sendiy M2, one of the better IEM cables I've had on any model
  
 I've just listened to them quickly, but OOTB they sound just as good as my last pair, with one exception. Unfortunately, there seems to be a slight driver mismatch, between ~3kHz and ~6kHz, which pushes the sound slightly off center between these frequencies. So there might be some QC issues with this model..
  
 Pretty bummed, tbh, I really like this model. Will try to do a proper burn in and hope that it'll get better, but I have no idea if there is any chance what so ever that this will improve the situation. 
  
 Anyway, still a great earphone, especially considering the small price tag, but just wanted to give a heads up to the people in the thread that have ordered or are thinking about ordering this model. Also sent Easy a message about this, so that they are aware of it.


----------



## Sylmar

anticute said:


> I just received my second pair of FL800. This time I ordered them with the black cable option, which seems to be more or less the same cable that came with the Sendiy M2, one of the better IEM cables I've had on any model
> 
> I've just listened to them quickly, but OOTB they sound just as good as my last pair, with one exception. Unfortunately, there seems to be a slight driver mismatch, between ~3kHz and ~6kHz, which pushes the sound slightly off center between these frequencies. So there might be some QC issues with this model..
> 
> ...


 
 I have mine in the mail while I'm still enjoying my KZ Ate's.


----------



## zest

Hi twin,
  
 I ordered the Easy UEs 6 days ago (no news about shipment yet), I read your feedback and I'm a little worried about bass quantity cause I'm no basshead. Do you think they're more on the basshead side or on the warm & sweet side ?


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I just received my second pair of FL800. This time I ordered them with the black cable option, which seems to be more or less the same cable that came with the Sendiy M2, one of the better IEM cables I've had on any model
> 
> I've just listened to them quickly, but OOTB they sound just as good as my last pair, with one exception. Unfortunately, there seems to be a slight driver mismatch, between ~3kHz and ~6kHz, which pushes the sound slightly off center between these frequencies. So there might be some QC issues with this model..
> 
> ...


 

 Bummer, let us know later on if burning them in changed some what for you. .....Keep us informed!


----------



## wastan

notamethlab said:


> Hello everyone, I want to try the Sansa Clip and I figured I should ask here if any Chinese brands produce something along the lines of the Clip? (in terms of size and price)




The ruizu/AGPtEK players are inexpensive but are a bit larger than the clip. I have clip+ I'd be willing to sell; pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Lurk650

zest said:


> Hi twin,
> 
> I ordered the Easy UEs 6 days ago (no news about shipment yet), I read your feedback and I'm a little worried about bass quantity cause I'm no basshead. Do you think they're more on the basshead side or on the warm & sweet side ?




I ordered mine 13 days ago and tracking still says it's in China


----------



## Niyologist

anticute said:


> I just received my second pair of FL800. This time I ordered them with the black cable option, which seems to be more or less the same cable that came with the Sendiy M2, one of the better IEM cables I've had on any model
> 
> I've just listened to them quickly, but OOTB they sound just as good as my last pair, with one exception. Unfortunately, there seems to be a slight driver mismatch, between ~3kHz and ~6kHz, which pushes the sound slightly off center between these frequencies. So there might be some QC issues with this model..
> 
> ...




It's Channel Imbalance. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## vegetaleb

lurk650 said:


> I ordered mine 13 days ago and tracking still says it's in China


 
  
 Mine left China 12 days ago and still traveling around the world I hope not in 80 days lol, the thing is once they left China tracking is dead


----------



## GrandmaBae

vegetaleb said:


> Mine left China 12 days ago and still traveling around the world I hope not in 80 days lol, the thing is once they left China tracking is dead


 
  
 Yeah me too, mine left China a month ago, I think it's lost in the air lol


----------



## Lurk650

grandmabae said:


> Yeah me too, mine left China a month ago, I think it's lost in the air lol




Well it took Twin 25 days to get his A3 so I guess China shipping is bad right now.


----------



## kendfw

Thru Singapore Post, it took 2 weeks from Shenzhen to Texas. ePacket would take a little over a week to get here. Over 3 weeks is considered abnormal based on my past experience shipping to Texas.


----------



## j0p3Y

podster said:


> That's just rough, I think several of these Chinese iem's builders and manufacturers are garnering Audiophile attention
> 
> For the expired return what I'm seeing in these threads are that they are ready and willing to take care of buyers of these iem's I mean best they can being in China.
> 
> Just the way I see it


I was just kidding....


----------



## Lurk650

Just checked myself since I read that USPS works for the epacket tracking and it indeed does. Shows still in Shenzen as of 26th still. Gonna message Easy right now.


----------



## DcPlusOne

cr0wnest said:


> I tried the **** UE, Easy UE 3, and I just got my Easy UE 1 today. Each one is a different animal in its own right. However the one thing they all have in common is forward mids even though the mid range emphasis differ for each one.
> 
> **** UE: Single dynamic driver. Has excellent sub bass, very well controlled, never feels over the top or bloated and blends in very well with the other frequencies. Mids are surprisingly forward, most especially in the upper mids. This makes the **** UE great if you mostly listen to female vocals. People say the treble occasionally sounds splashy/metallic but I've personally never been bothered with that, thats just me though. Sound stage is alright, not terrible but will not blow you away either. IMO the biggest draw back of the **** UE is the lack of upper bass/lower mids emphasis, making male vocals sound somewhat recessed and lacking weight.
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's still very slow. My second Pair of LZA3 Just hit New York Sort. They were passed through Shenzhen facility on 23rd. THESE WERE SENT PRIORITY MAIL EXPRESS INTERNATIONAL and *still *took 12 days to get to NY they will probably take 3-5 Days to my post office in a Detroit suburb.
  
 Tell you the truth the first Pair came on the 4th, Amazon projected a Delivery of April 5th-26th. Odd coincidence?
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> Just checked myself since I read that USPS works for the epacket tracking and it indeed does. Shows still in Shenzen as of 26th still. Gonna message Easy right now.


yeh mine as well, i think all these discounts have got companies downgrading the mail priority so it's cheaper for them to send orders.


----------



## vapman

usps has always worked for epacket tracking for me! i have been doing it for years.
  
 My Cygnus which I bought about 4 days after the Mojito is already processed thru several mail facilities while my Mojito hasn't even been accepted yet! arghhhh!


----------



## hakuzen

nymphonomaniac said:


> Just sharing here that there a deal for the Xduoo X3 especially made for headfier at HCK of Aliexpress. I fall on it in the Xduoo X3 thread.
> The deal is 88$ shipping include. You just have to write to the seller and tell them you are from headfi and want the Xduoo X3 deal.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-NEW-XDUOO-X3-Professional-Lossless-Music-MP3-HIFI-Music-Player-With-HD-OLED-Screen-Support/32479333634.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.262.ewXHzh
> 
> ...


 
 i've got both rockboxed, dx90 and xduoo x3 (in this one, rockbox is a must, imo; and this is possible thanks to the great job xvortex did).
 x3 sounds very very well. but not as refined than dx90. this one is more detailed and clear to my ears. dx90 is not mids forward, but mids are not recessed either. i love its flat signature and zero floor noise, but even think that its upper mids are slightly bright (female voices sound superb). to get mids forward sound, just get headphones which have that signature, lz-z03a for instance (although their 6KHz peak is even more noticeable with dx90); or audio technica ath-im02 (my fav pairing).
 anyway, i wouldn't say the x3 is mids forward neither. its well balanced. the most noticeable difference against dx90, is x3's soundstage, quite wider. i've noticed powerful subbass (good low extension) by pairing them with the dqsm. power (250mW at 32ohm in theory, about 185mW real) is near dx90's power (250mW in high gain mode). battery is also slight bigger than dx90, but it's not replaceable. it has two microsd ports, which accept 200gb cards (fat32 formatted).
 for the price of the x3 ($88-$100), together with rockbox, it's a bargain. if you use rockbox features, you must get one. i'm using it as portable, due to its small size and great soundstage.


----------



## GrandmaBae

My 40-day-waiting **** UE has arrived. Luckily there was someone at home when I was away. However, tracking information on Aliexpress is still "Shipped by air" lol


----------



## robervaul

Hey guys, TK13 is coming.
 Will uploaded today.
 is high improved than before one . and the treble is good than before !


----------



## Lurk650

Easy said it's Chinese Festival right now so things are moving slowly


----------



## TwinACStacks

robervaul said:


> Hey guys, TK13 is coming.
> Will uploaded today.
> is high improved than before one . and the treble is good than before !




The treble was damn near perfect on the TK12. God I hope they haven't screwed it up and made it too bright...

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> The treble was damn near perfect on the TK12. God I hope they haven't screwed it up and made it too bright...
> 
> TWIN


 
 My thoughts exactly


----------



## Niyologist

Wow. The SpinFit Eartips I got work wonders. They are so comfortable and the bass is more extended for the LZ-Z03A.


----------



## RedJohn456

robervaul said:


> Hey guys, TK13 is coming.
> Will uploaded today.
> is high improved than before one . and the treble is good than before !


 

 Do you know the price range?


----------



## Akmola Lola

niyologist said:


> Wow. The SpinFit Eartips I got work wonders. They are so comfortable and the bass is more extended for the LZ-Z03A.


 
  
 Im still contemplating on getting spinfit.. 
 does the material easily get dusty? i had auvio tip and its uselessly dusty even in a case and i need to wash it everytime.. bought triple flange (mistakenly, i actually want double flange) from MEEelec and its much better in term of isolation and 'anti-dust'..


----------



## Niyologist

akmola lola said:


> Im still contemplating on getting spinfit..
> does the material easily get dusty? i had auvio tip and its uselessly dusty even in a case and i need to wash it everytime.. bought triple flange (mistakenly, i actually want double flange) from MEEelec and its much better in term of isolation and 'anti-dust'..




I just got it an hour ago. I'll tell you how it is.


----------



## Lurk650

I prefer the Auvio over the Spin Fit but both are good. I don't notice much dust on either and they are rarely in cases


----------



## justvinh

It's taking ages for my LZ-03a to come


----------



## Akmola Lola

justvinh said:


> It's taking ages for my LZ-03a to come


 
  
  
 How long has it been? i had an order too and its been a week, but still too early to judge as its free shipping.
  


lurk650 said:


> I prefer the Auvio over the Spin Fit but both are good. I don't notice much dust on either and they are rarely in cases


 
  
 I dont remember what model my Auvio was, but it collects dust frequently. the MEElect is good but triple flange is too long, i had since cut the fartherst flange out for my Carbo Tenore.


----------



## justvinh

akmola lola said:


> How long has it been? i had an order too and its been a week, but still too early to judge as its free shipping.


 
 Its about 20 days, almost a month now ._.


----------



## Niyologist

justvinh said:


> Its about 20 days, almost a month now ._.




Destination and seller you ordered from?


----------



## justvinh

Im in Australia and I ordered from Easy


----------



## Niyologist

justvinh said:


> Im in Australia and I ordered from Easy




Any unusual weather in a 1,000 mile radius? Sometimes inclement weather causes massive delays for package deliveries.


----------



## justvinh

niyologist said:


> Any unusual weather in a 1,000 mile radius? Sometimes inclement weather causes massive delays for package deliveries.


 
 Im really not sure about that part, I will just be waiting till the end of this week and see how it go


----------



## crabdog

justvinh said:


> Im in Australia and I ordered from Easy


 
 Another Aussie here!  
 I ordered my Z03A from Easy and recieved in about 12 days (I'm in Thailand). Easy shipped them very fast and it took a few days moving around China and clearing customs etc. Once they had been shipped by air they disappeared for a few days and eventually showed up on the Thai post tracking, then it was another few days being processed before finally sent out for delivery. Good luck with it and IMHO they are worth the wait, a good product.


----------



## Akmola Lola

justvinh said:


> Its about 20 days, almost a month now ._.


 
  
 did you bought it via free shipping? my previous experience with free shipping from China, some took 2 weeks, some a months plus.. so hopefully u got them soon..


crabdog said:


> Another Aussie here!
> I ordered my Z03A from Easy and recieved in about 12 days (I'm in Thailand). Easy shipped them very fast and it took a few days moving around China and clearing customs etc. Once they had been shipped by air they disappeared for a few days and eventually showed up on the Thai post tracking, then it was another few days being processed before finally sent out for delivery. Good luck with it and IMHO they are worth the wait, a good product.


 
  
 my order appeared to already be on the plane, hopefully i can get them to Malaysia in another week...


----------



## lesp4ul

Just got my Joyroom today, great packaging, includes a nice pouch, clip, and a pack of good KZ-like tips.

First impression (with cayin n5), balance to bright, very good separation & soundstage with spinfit orcharaku tips. The bass is fast tight, foward mids and no annoying spikes on upper mids and treble. Detail also very good. I'll let it burn first.


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> The treble was damn near perfect on the TK12. God I hope they haven't screwed it up and made it too bright...
> 
> TWIN







lurk650 said:


> My thoughts exactly


omg received the tk12 you are both right! TWIN Once again many many thanks for your stellar recs, ootb they are better than all my current iems, puro iem500, joyroom JR-E107, LZ-Z02A (wish I had just skipped to these to save some money) And at this point i am using the stock black tips that were provided but to be honest they sound good to me on foams and the red cores and i haven't even got auvios, these things are wonderful and they fit surprisingly well and comfortable (more comfortable than my friends dqsm) , I think thanks to the long nozzle. 

I don't wanna burn them in because i wanna just use them arhhhh, there's just a lovely rich warmness but the sparkles are still there - lurks, twins, skull-all spot on descriptions! , to be honest I'm just going to Burn them in at night because i want to just enjoy this ride as much i can in the now! All my other iems are going into storage. TwinACStacks judgment rules! NO EQ APPLICABLE  

P.S Paulp mentioned a mid recession-my ears just don't find it. Hawaiibadboy used a test track for that ocd detail (which I'm greatly into) called america-tin man and all the layers sound beautiful with that triangle sparkle through out the track. And too be honest when the dqsm is heavily equalised, it's still a notch below the tk12 (completely untouched eq , raw, uncut, you get my point lol) they fit so comfortable, i really thought the size would make them a bit awkward but not a chance (my ears are usually the most awkward for fitting iems). Well this is just a first impression but boii i know it's only going to get better


----------



## SilentCinema

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK13-BA-With-DD-3-Units-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Music-Marker-T012-In/519064_32645678431.html - tk13 are open back by the looks of it, makes them look less bulkier, these must be the custom tk13 made especially for easy just like lz made the LZ-Z02A especially for hck


----------



## SilentCinema

silentcinema said:


> omg received the tk12 you are both right! TWIN Once again many many thanks for your stellar recs, ootb they are better than all my current iems, puro iem500, joyroom JR-E107, LZ-Z02A (wish I had just skipped to these to save some money) And at this point i am using the stock black tips that were provided but to be honest they sound good to me on foams and the red cores and i haven't even got auvios, these things are wonderful and they fit surprisingly well and comfortable (more comfortable than my friends dqsm) , I think thanks to the long nozzle.
> 
> I don't wanna burn them in because i wanna just use them arhhhh, there's just a lovely rich warmness but the sparkles are still there - lurks, twins, skull-all spot on descriptions! , to be honest I'm just going to Burn them in at night because i want to just enjoy this ride as much i can in the now! All my other iems are going into storage. TwinACStacks judgment rules! NO EQ APPLICABLE
> 
> P.S Paulp mentioned a mid recession-my ears just don't find it. Hawaiibadboy used a test track for that ocd detail (which I'm greatly into) called america-tin man and all the layers sound beautiful with that triangle sparkle through out the track. And too be honest when the dqsm is heavily equalised, it's still a notch below the tk12 (completely untouched eq , raw, uncut, you get my point lol) they fit so comfortable, i really thought the size would make them a bit awkward but not a chance (my ears are usually the most awkward for fitting iems). Well this is just a first impression but boii i know it's only going to get better


I can't take the tk12 off, it just rolls onto the next track and bang i get pulled back into the track help! They are not bright but they are not warm in certain tracks, it's as if it just plays the track as it's needed to be played. Im running these from a mediatek chip smartphone with a wolfson dac chip in it but i will run it from a standard smartphone to see if i get the same vibes.


----------



## Lurk650

Glad you are enjoying them Silent! This very true, OOTB they sounded fantastic and do get noticeably better as they burn in. They are pretty forgiving for lower quality tracks. 

When you can order up those Auvios. I found the Larges to work best for me


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> How long has it been? i had an order too and its been a week, but still too early to judge as its free shipping.
> 
> 
> I dont remember what model my Auvio was, but it collects dust frequently. the MEElect is good but triple flange is too long, i had since cut the fartherst flange out for my Carbo Tenore.




Only one model of Auvio, just different sizes. I've been using the Medium Spin Fit on my Tenores bc I never had the Medium Auvio til recently. Put them on the other day and they work perfect of the Tenore. 

My Bette and Tenores use the Medium Auvio

My Puro and TK12 use the Large Auvio

My K4 use the Medium Spin Fit 

I got a crap ton of medium and Large Auvios for back up. Also another pair of Medium SF and both pair of Large SF


----------



## Podster

Was just about to pull trigger but not sure now if I need the TK12 if I get the SHocker III!


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Glad you are enjoying them Silent! This very true, OOTB they sounded fantastic and do get noticeably better as they burn in. They are pretty forgiving for lower quality tracks.
> 
> When you can order up those Auvios. I found the Larges to work best for me


 






 The Musicmaker Earphones benefit Greatly with Use. Wait until you get +300 Hours on them. They get extremely hard to take off, and when you DO go to some other IEM, Your first Thought will be: WHERE is the MASSIVENESS?
  
 Right before you look at your Source to find out if you somehow screwed up your EQ settings.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The TK12 is a tough act to follow.
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> The Musicmaker Earphones benefit Greatly with Use. Wait until you get +300 Hours on them. They get extremely hard to take off, and when you DO go to some other IEM, Your first Thought will be: WHERE is the MASSIVENESS?
> 
> Right before you look at your Source to find out if you somehow screwed up your EQ settings....
> 
> ...


 
 When you are talking about the massiveness I take it you are talking about impact/bass? 
 How is the signature compared to LZ A3? My understanding is that LZ A3 is more mid centric, and TK12 more V-shaped, correct?


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Glad you are enjoying them Silent! This very true, OOTB they sounded fantastic and do get noticeably better as they burn in. They are pretty forgiving for lower quality tracks.
> 
> When you can order up those Auvios. I found the Larges to work best for me


 





 Me too. The Larges actually Fall in between most other Eartip Medium and Large sizes. Kind of Like a Large Medium.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They Don't work on Everything, but they are still the Best Universal Eartip I've found yet. They don't work on Smaller Diameter nozzles, unless you make a sleeve out of a pair of cores from some other Eartips like Sony Hybrids, and fit them on the Small nozzle first. Then put the Auvios over this. The core diameter on the Auvios is quite large.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

I just published my review of FiiO's new EM3 entry-level earbuds.

 Check it out here if you like to:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-em3-open-earbud-earphones-with-in-line-microphone-black/reviews/15687

​  ​  ​ Not bad for below 20 bucks worldwide, but there are some areas where I definitely see room for improvement.
 Especially midrange naturalness could be better (bass and fundamental bloom into the lower mids). Though, bass extension is really nice for earbuds.
 I guess I am not the only one who would like to see FiiO coming up with a higher-end earbud version eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ​


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Me too. The Larges actually Fall in between most other Eartip Medium and Large sizes. Kind of Like a Large Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I sent Crabby a couple pair and I think the large Auv's were still a wee bit small for him


----------



## JacKallen

jackallen said:


> When you are talking about the massiveness I take it you are talking about impact/bass?
> How is the signature compared to LZ A3? My understanding is that LZ A3 is more mid centric, and TK12 more V-shaped, correct?


 
@TwinACStacks


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> Yeah, I sent Crabby a couple pair and I think the large Auv's were still a wee bit small for him


 
 Hopefully will be golden soon. I found some 14mm tips at the HCK store. Large Auvios seem to be 13mm so these ones I just ordered should be just about right. Will know once they arrive.


----------



## goodluck4u

Thanks Lurk650san
I like the first impression of my bette 10mm. especially Sound instriments like guiter,piano and percussion are realistic! 3D image is also good


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Hopefully will be golden soon. I found some 14mm tips at the HCK store. Large Auvios seem to be 13mm so these ones I just ordered should be just about right. Will know once they arrive.


 
  
 If I can remember I'll measure my Large Spin Fits


----------



## DeLuX

crabdog said:


> Hopefully will be golden soon. I found some 14mm tips at the HCK store. Large Auvios seem to be 13mm so these ones I just ordered should be just about right. Will know once they arrive.




Could you post a link to those tips, I feel that L tips usually are to small. I need something like XL tips. But you know what they say big ears big...


----------



## DeLuX

Please do, I'm thinking of getting some but since L size tips seems to small I'm a bit reluctant. Only good fit I can find is large complys, however I don't always like the bass they add


----------



## ozkan

delux said:


> Could you post a link to those tips, I feel that L tips usually are to small. I need something like XL tips. But you know what they say big ears big...




I think you need KZ whirlwind L size tips. The biggest L size tip I've ever used. They are really huge. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-3-Pairs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Silicone-Eartips-For-KZ-ED10/32394587711.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000013.3.TLRzdY


----------



## DeLuX

ozkan said:


> I think you need KZ whirlwind L size tips. The biggest L size tip I've ever used. They are really huge.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-3-Pairs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Silicone-Eartips-For-KZ-ED10/32394587711.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000013.3.TLRzdY




I actually have those, got them a couple of days ago, but still feel the need to go bigger  btw does it annoy anyone else that tips are usually/always sold in an assortment of all sizes? I now how tones of tips in S M that are totally useless to me, and my hoarder tendencies prevent me from chucking them


----------



## carltonh

delux said:


> I actually have those, got them a couple of days ago, but still feel the need to go bigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No kidding, I could easily trade someone 50 assorted small tips for 30 large tips. But I think very few people use small other than kids.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> @TwinACStacks


 





 It's very difficult to explain, Jacob it's just the ENTIRE SOUND PRESENTATION. They simply sound HUGE. Yes, the Bass is pervasive, it never receeds into the background, but it also doesn't mask the other frequencies. You will see what I mean and what others are trying to describe if you decide to buy a pair or try them as a loaner. Afterwords, When you put on another pair of IEMS they just sound TINY by comparison.
  
 Like a pair of Earbuds V.S. a 7.1 Channel 200 Watt Home Theater surround system. Maybe just a tad bit of an exaggeration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but a similar experience.
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> It's very difficult to explain, Jacob it's just the ENTIRE SOUND PRESENTATION. They simply sound HUGE. Yes, the Bass is pervasive, it never receeds into the background, but it also doesn't mask the other frequencies. You will see what I mean and what others are trying to describe if you decide to buy a pair or try them as a loaner. Afterwords, When you put on another pair of IEMS they just sound TINY by comparison.
> 
> Like a pair of Earbuds V.S. a 7.1 Channel 200 Watt Home Theater surround system. Maybe just a tad bit of an exaggeration
> 
> ...


 
 Could you quickly compare the signature to the LZ A3? I'm guessing the A3 is more mid-centric, right?


----------



## pashhtk27

Just wanna say that there are actually a lot of people out there who use small tips. And this is especially true in Asia. I have small ears, even the medium sized tips seem very large to me. And on top of that I have shallow outer ear so most earphones fall out. It's very hard to get a good fit. It really sucks. Can't buy half the earphones out there because they won't fit. :')


----------



## nolife1123

pashhtk27 said:


> Just wanna say that there are actually a lot of people out there who use small tips. And this is especially true in Asia. I have small ears, even the medium sized tips seem very large to me. And on top of that I have shallow outer ear so most earphones fall out. It's very hard to get a good fit. It really sucks. Can't buy half the earphones out there because they won't fit. :')


 
 So, there actually are others like me, I got the KZ Whirlwinds recently and they've been doing great things for me, although I still feel them a tiny bit larger than needed, I'd likely try the Auvios if they were available in Europe, although I dont really need them with the Whirlwinds around.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> Could you quickly compare the signature to the LZ A3? I'm guessing the A3 is more mid-centric, right?




 Can't yet. Just got the LZ yesterday. They are on the burner.

 TWIN


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> Can't yet. Just got the LZ yesterday. They are on the burner.
> 
> TWIN


twin has wheel power to keep them on the burner OR hes got his tk12's to keep him from temptation


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah my girlfriend is half Korean half Greek and she has a tough time with eartips. I think we settled on Medium or Medium Small Puro tips for her ieb6 the other day since she lost the ieb6 stock tip


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> Can't yet. Just got the LZ yesterday. They are on the burner.
> 
> TWIN


 
 Alright then, I'll be patient... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Looking forward to it though.


----------



## CGrish

I picked up the Tennmak Pro Dual Driver IEMs despite the recommendations given to me a little bit back. I'm still looking at the Easy UE Custom and love its design. (Turns out the Easy UE $43 is one DD, not double driver)

Anyways.... Tennmak Pro Impressions

Sound

I like the sound quite much, it's close to what I was looking for and I'm sure many will love it (and I do but it's not the flat sound I was looking for). 

Bass - The bass is nice, is boosted a bit, not basshead but close. Although it's boosted, its sub bass is not as much, this leads to a tight punchy bass that I enjoy. I think it lays some bass ontop of vocals a little it's not bad it just adds warmth to the experience.

Midrange - As I said, a little warm. The mids are fantastic, forward, detailed and enjoyable. The upper midrange isn't piercing and as far as I can tell there aren't many peaks.

Treble - The Treble is natural. It is never too sharp or to smooth. These are not fatiguing in any way. The one thing about the treble which is slightly bothersome is some lack of microdetail, small things barely noticeable that I found issues with were symbols, symbol crashes simply didn't sound right to my ears with these IEMs.

Imaging and Soundstage - placement of sounds/vocals/instruments was great. These don't have the airy wide soundstage of open back Dunu Titan 1's but they are pretty wide and forward for the fact that they are in ear and closed back (I think there's a port hole on them, but barely any sound leaks and I believe it's to improve the bass). Instruments were always placed where they belonged, vocals tended to sound great, generally a solid 10-20 feet in front of me, but it also deepended on the recording quality. Stereo separation is great I guess, I never really understood why people mention this though, if the headphones aren't stereo, they're mono and shouldn't be bought.


Moving on from sound, physically they're great. The plastic seems high quality and I I've to be able to the guts of the product. MMCX connecter is pretty good, but I don't like how easily the earpiece spins on the port/plug. The cabling is high quality and has good support for sharp bends around the jack and cable split.
The metal box it comes in is reusable as a case which is nice. It comes with 3 pairs of tips all are pretty good, but I liked the feel I got from the KZ Ed9 Hybrid (red) tips and kept using them. 

I guess this turned into a bit of a review xD.
Keep in mind I've only had the Tennmak Pro's for a week and a half, the sound can change as I burn these in even more and I hope the treble does gain the little bit of detail I think it's missing.

For $22 ($30 for the because I preordered) I think these are amazing earbuds and do compete with products up to $150, I highly recommend this product.
If you feel I did not go over anything or you would like me to compare it to a product just ask.
(btw if you're looking at the VJJB V1, just spend the extra $3, it's amazing the difference it makes) (I hate my VJJB V1s)

Apologies for any grammatical/English errors, I speak fine English, but I'm typing from my phone (because why not) and sometimes autocorrect is a dummy.






[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## TwinACStacks

silentcinema said:


> twin has wheel power to keep them on the burner OR hes got his tk12's to keep him from temptation


 





 TK12's _*AND*_ Shockwave III's.....
  
  
 Happy dance, happy dance.
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

delux said:


> Could you post a link to those tips, I feel that L tips usually are to small. I need something like XL tips. But you know what they say big ears big...


 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-6pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Silicone-Eartips-Ear-Sleeve-Ear/32424630227.html
  
 They look like stock KZ but I'm hoping they're bigger. I can't measure my KZ tips now because they're at my work office. Also if you message Teresa at HCK before you purchase, they will happily give you all L size. And if these are still not big enough I'd recommend getting some ROCK Zircon as their large tips are closer to 15mm and the earphones themselves are also great for the price (if you like lots of bass).


----------



## serman005

Anyone direct me to where I can buy LZ-Z03A? Much appreciated.


----------



## teston

cgrish said:


> I picked up the Tennmak Pro Dual Driver IEMs despite the recommendations given to me a little bit back. I'm still looking at the Easy UE Custom and love its design. (Turns out the Easy UE $43 is one DD, not double driver)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did consider this Pro dual but end up ordered the Tennmak Piano. Maybe i made a bad choice since i prefer the balanced sound over bass centric.
Still waiting for it and hope it won't disappoint me.


----------



## CGrish

teston said:


> I did consider this Pro dual but end up ordered the Tennmak Piano. Maybe i made a bad choice since i prefer the balanced sound over bass centric.
> Still waiting for it and hope it won't disappoint me.



Well, it's definitely not balanced but from what I have heard from PaulPark (sometimes hard to understand him  ) the Tennmak Pro bass has a lower quantity and a higher quality treble than the Piano. He could be wrong, or maybe some info was lost in translation. Don't get your hopes up, I've heard from others that it's warm but not necessarily bass heavy. Please do tell how they sound when they arrive, I'm interested in those too (unless they're bass heavy like you fear)


----------



## crabdog

serman005 said:


> Anyone direct me to where I can buy LZ-Z03A? Much appreciated.


 
 Can be found at Easy Eearphones:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Easy-New-Original-LZ-Z03A-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heave-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones/519064_32600913773.html


----------



## zest

zest said:


> Hi twin,
> 
> I ordered the Easy UEs 6 days ago (no news about shipment yet), I read your feedback and I'm a little worried about bass quantity cause I'm no basshead. Do you think they're more on the basshead side or on the warm & sweet side ?


 
@TwinACStacks
 I guess you didn't notice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


lurk650 said:


> I ordered mine 13 days ago and tracking still says it's in China


 
 My status according to China Post :


----------



## carltonh

cgrish said:


> I picked up the Tennmak Pro Dual Driver IEMs despite the recommendations given to me a little bit back. I'm still looking at the Easy UE Custom and love its design. (Turns out the Easy UE $43 is one DD, not double driver)
> 
> Anyways.... Tennmak Pro Impressions
> 
> ...


----------



## carltonh

cgrish said:


> Well, it's definitely not balanced but from what I have heard from PaulPark (sometimes hard to understand him  ) the Tennmak Pro bass has a lower quantity and a higher quality treble than the Piano. He could be wrong, or maybe some info was lost in translation. Don't get your hopes up, I've heard from others that it's warm but not necessarily bass heavy. Please do tell how they sound when they arrive, I'm interested in those too (unless they're bass heavy like you fear)


 
 The Piano is not bass heavy, and until you burn-in, there isn't much subbass at first. After burn-in, it is just well extended deep, not especially prominent. But it does, as someone else reported, have a bump at 3 KHz and 6 KHz which makes it sound..not warm, but precise to me. If you want to EQ those bumps down it would be more flat, but I love the Piano even without EQ...But I love the Tennmak Banjo more than the Piano or Pro.
  
 For reference, I'm using a Sansa Clip+ or Clip Zip, or a Fiio Q1, but have the same conclusion if I use my phone or laptop.


----------



## dewy22

Nice review CGrish. My Tennmak Pro is on the way. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Akmola Lola

zest said:


> @TwinACStacks
> I guess you didn't notice.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mine was showing Electronic Data Received - 30.03.2016, Parcel Center Received 03.04.2015. now its in Transit Shenzen too..
 i hate this waiting games every single time i had an order coming haha
 i bought TK12


----------



## nolife1123

akmola lola said:


> Mine was showing Electronic Data Received - 30.03.2016, Parcel Center Received 03.04.2015. now its in Transit Shenzen too..
> i hate this waiting games every single time i had an order coming haha
> i bought TK12



You're lucky yours actually shows anything else but the fact that the electronic info has been received, that's not the case for me tho .


----------



## JacKallen

nolife1123 said:


> You're lucky yours actually shows anything else but the fact that the electronic info has been received, that's not the case for me tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought LZ A3, LZ-z03a and Sendiy M2 on the 10th of March and they still have not arrived in my country... Going crazy with anticipation...


----------



## Akmola Lola

nolife1123 said:


> You're lucky yours actually shows anything else but the fact that the electronic info has been received, that's not the case for me tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 my other 2 orders unfortunately didnt have such luck, all trackings are vain, No Data lol.. i bought 1 FiiO short 3.5 cable for amp in one of the 2...
  


jackallen said:


> I bought LZ A3, LZ-z03a and Sendiy M2 on the 10th of March and they still have not arrived in my country... Going crazy with anticipation...


 
  
 thats torture man.. i checked www.17track.net every single morning hoping theres an update for my TK12 and other 2 shipment..


----------



## alizeofeniquito

any reviews on boarseman k25 and jiushiao e600? compare to ve monk?


----------



## docentore

Folks can I ask you for advice, please? 

 I fell in love with hybrid design when I got my DN-1000. It was one of first batch with cable issue, after aprox 18 months the cable started to break.

 I moved on form those, sold the for 25% of the original price. Since then I went through Bette 10mm, DQSM, Go Pro A2. So far the Bette's were the best, but still not there yet compared to the DN1000.

 So my question is to peps that experienced the DUNU's signature. Is there anything out there that will give me the bass punch and the sparkle that could be found in DN's earphones? TK12/13, new DQSM (yeap I know, still not on the market), or anything else?

 Looking at the money I have spent so far I'm considering in getting DN-2000J, new or s/h.
  
 Cheers, doc


----------



## MandoBear

I've posted up my review of the Hoomia H8 IEMs in the review section.
http://www.head-fi.org/products/hoomia-h8-hybrid-drivers-in-ear-stereo-earphone-with-micro-phone-brown/reviews/15658
  
 I really enjoy listening to these, and I hope some of you will find my review interesting and useful.


----------



## Arvan

inszy said:


> Macaw RT10 are waste of money, so probably the same with T1000.
> But I have hope, that I'm wrong.


 T1000 is worth the msrp to me.. Sound is rather good but there is flaws with Bluetooth iems. Mostly due to range and battery life. Fit is excellent on the T1000.. Sound is good enough when on the move.


----------



## SWLIU

I received mine yesterday and found out T1000's left/right channels are reversed. Another owner confirmed the same issue. 



arvan said:


> T1000 is worth the msrp to me.. Sound is rather good but there is flaws with Bluetooth iems. Mostly due to range and battery life. Fit is excellent on the T1000.. Sound is good enough when on the move.


----------



## amature101

vegetaleb said:


> HTC M10 looks like the best Audio smartphone for the year 2016, HTC did it again!




 Now all that's left is the camera.


----------



## JacKallen

amature101 said:


> Now all that's left is the camera.


 
 Not really though. The "boom sound" they are talking bout is not about how well they can drive a pair of headphones - it is the speakers in the phone they are talking about.


----------



## Arvan

swliu said:


> I received mine yesterday and found out T1000's left/right channels are reversed. Another owner confirmed the same issue.


 
 i got a questions on massdrop regarding this issue.. My pair is reversed as well.


----------



## Lurk650

jackallen said:


> Not really though. The "boom sound" they are talking bout is not about how well they can drive a pair of headphones - it is the speakers in the phone they are talking about.




Exactly. Plus Boom has never been that good. My LG v10 has the best DAC in the smartphone market, though the amp is underwhelming, barely drives Puros. When connected to a higher ohm headphone like my old 55ohm AKG the HIFI amp kicks on too


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

lurk650 said:


> Exactly. Plus Boom has never been that good. My LG v10 has the best DAC in the smartphone market, though the amp is underwhelming, barely drives Puros. When connected to a higher ohm headphone like my old 55ohm AKG the HIFI amp kicks on too


Is there a way to bypass the amp on the v10?


----------



## Lurk650

williamleonhart said:


> Is there a way to bypass the amp on the v10?


 
I would guess using an OTG cable but not sure if that will still activate the HIFI DAC. I can test when I get home. 

Another option people said works to initiate the HIFI amp is to plug an adapter in first then connect the headphones to that. 

I tried the app "DAC Fix" which is supposed to initiate the amp I believe but it hasn't worked for me


----------



## CGrish

carltonh said:


> The Piano is not bass heavy, and until you burn-in, there isn't much subbass at first. After burn-in, it is just well extended deep, not especially prominent. But it does, as someone else reported, have a bump at 3 KHz and 6 KHz which makes it sound..not warm, but precise to me. If you want to EQ those bumps down it would be more flat, but I love the Piano even without EQ...But I love the Tennmak Banjo more than the Piano or Pro.
> 
> For reference, I'm using a Sansa Clip+ or Clip Zip, or a Fiio Q1, but have the same conclusion if I use my phone or laptop.


 
 Could you describe the Banjo to me?
  
 Does anyone know if the QKZ DM3 is a rebrand of the Tennmak Banjo? I asked the seller and they said "Yes" to me asking if it's the same as the Tennmak Banjo, but I don't know if I should take their word for it.


----------



## carltonh

cgrish said:


> Could you describe the Banjo to me?
> 
> Does anyone know if the QKZ DM3 is a rebrand of the Tennmak Banjo? I asked the seller and they said "Yes" to me asking if it's the same as the Tennmak Banjo, but I don't know if I should take their word for it.


 

 The Banjo is like a somewhat better detailed Rock Zircon. It has deep subbass and good midbass, a little V-shaped, and pretty well extended in treble but not especially extended treble. Nothing in this price range is. But the slightly recessed midrange is very clean. Like all 3 of my Tennmak IEMs, they sound good through anything from phone to my Sansa Clip+ or Fiio Q1. I think the Banjo and the LG Quadbeat 3 will compete for my best IEM under $20.
  
 The DM3 used the same IEM housing (designed by Tennmak from what I read), but it was a different driver.


----------



## Gussisaurio

cgrish said:


> Could you describe the Banjo to me?
> 
> Does anyone know if the QKZ DM3 is a rebrand of the Tennmak Banjo? I asked the seller and they said "Yes" to me asking if it's the same as the Tennmak Banjo, but I don't know if I should take their word for it.


 
  
 Somebody on this forum told me the Banjo and the DM3 use the same casing, manufactured by Tennmak, but the DM3 is entirely different. I have the DM3 on order (it was like USD$6.00), but sadly I have not the Banjo to compare (USD21).


----------



## Niyologist

williamleonhart said:


> Is there a way to bypass the amp on the v10?


 
  
 Use the Neutron Music Player App. Or test out the new Build 702 from Poweramp. Poweramp v3.0 will soon support all forms of USB DACs. Even those with DSD support.


----------



## mochill

i want dsf. Support


----------



## Niyologist

mochill said:


> i want dsf. Support


 
  
 The Poweramp team will probably look into that. Poweramp 3.0 is still in Alpha Build.


----------



## mochill

Yay earth wind and fire gratitude in dsf formart can't be played on any player yet so im waiting ☺


----------



## carltonh

gussisaurio said:


> Somebody on this forum told me the Banjo and the DM3 use the same casing, manufactured by Tennmak, but the DM3 is entirely different. I have the DM3 on order (it was like USD$6.00), but sadly I have not the Banjo to compare (USD21).


 

 At $6, I just ordered one to and will eventually compare to the Banjo.


----------



## fenodi

notamethlab said:


> Hello everyone, I want to try the Sansa Clip and I figured I should ask here if any Chinese brands produce something along the lines of the Clip? (in terms of size and price)



I recommend xduoo x2.. Small size and low price with a good sq.


----------



## justvinh

I received my LZ-03a today, first impression is a clear smooth sound but the bass is not deep and seems to be lacking in quantity...


----------



## TwinACStacks

justvinh said:


> I received my LZ-03a today, first impression is a clear smooth sound but the bass is not deep and seems to be lacking in quantity...


 






 Roll tips. The Black ones (silicone) are MUCH better than the Yellow cores which are simply not good for this earphone. They also weren't good on the LZ-Z03a, making it shallow and brighter. I tried some wide bore Auvios but really didn't hear much difference between them and the Stock Black Rubber ones OOTB.
  
 Unless You are a Basshead, then these probably won't suffice, you are going to want the TK12.
  








 TWIN


----------



## justvinh

twinacstacks said:


> Roll tips. The Black ones (silicone) are MUCH better than the Yellow cores which are simply not good for this earphone. They also weren't good on the LZ-Z03a, making it shallow and brighter. I tried some wide bore Auvios but really didn't hear much difference between them and the Stock Black Rubber ones OOTB.
> 
> Unless You are a Basshead, then these probably won't suffice, you are going to want the TK12.
> 
> ...


 
 To me the vocal sound thin and focus more on the high mid. I can not tell much of a difference between different tips. Let's see if the burning in will help.


----------



## Niyologist

justvinh said:


> To me the vocal sound thin and focus more on the high mid. I can not tell much of a difference between different tips. Let's see if the burning in will help.


 
  
 It will. I'm past 126 hours of burn-in and it sounds somewhat different from Day 1.


----------



## justvinh

niyologist said:


> It will. I'm past 126 hours of burn-in and it sounds somewhat different from Day 1.


 
 my Fidelio S1 sounds better than the LZ-03a out of the box. I guess I expected too much from the LZ-03a.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

any reviews on boarseman k25 and jiushiao e600? compare to ve monk?


----------



## Niyologist

justvinh said:


> my Fidelio S1 sounds better than the LZ-03a out of the box. I guess I expected too much from the LZ-03a.


 
  
 Yeah. You expected too much from the initial listening process. It will get better. It requires at least 150 hours of burn-in to truly shine.


----------



## RedJohn456

justvinh said:


> my Fidelio S1 sounds better than the LZ-03a out of the box. I guess I expected too much from the LZ-03a.


 

 I wouldn't say that you need hundreds of hours for it to settle in. And this applies for any gear, when you go from one gear to another, the initial listen can sound a bit off, because your brain needs a little bit of time to adjust.
  
 Here let me give you an example. I remember listening to more treble heavy headphones before getting my sony MA900. At first I was very disappointed with my purchase and was having major buyers remorse. 
  
 But I kept listening to it, and using it as my only headphone for the better part of a day or two. Slowly but surely it stared to "improve." It was just my brain adapting to its sound signature.

 The fidelio S1 maybe be brighter than the Z02A or Z03A, but I would say that if you use it as your only headphone and tip roll along the way, chances are you might click with it. What do you have to lose? 
  
 And imo you shouldn't have to burn in a headphone for 100+ hours for it to sound good, but to each their own. Hope you find it enjoyable in the end


----------



## justvinh

redjohn456 said:


> I wouldn't say that you need hundreds of hours for it to settle in. And this applies for any gear, when you go from one gear to another, the initial listen can sound a bit off, because your brain needs a little bit of time to adjust.
> 
> Here let me give you an example. I remember listening to more treble heavy headphones before getting my sony MA900. At first I was very disappointed with my purchase and was having major buyers remorse.
> 
> ...


 
 Alright I will see how it performs after the burn in process


----------



## Gussisaurio

carltonh said:


> At $6, I just ordered one to and will eventually compare to the Banjo.


 
  
 Am eager to read your comparison!!!


----------



## Inszy

Something about Carot earphones:
 - Quasi Titta - you can choose: bad sound or very bad ergonomy.
 - Titta - they are nice, but too expensive (10-15 dollars less will be ok). Little too much mid bas, treble can be piercing, no accessories.
 - Super Titta - my Top 5. Top 5 worst earphones I ever heard. Something like earphones with Mickey Mouse under $1.
  
 Comparison was made on xDuoo X3, Colorfly C10 and Aune M2.


----------



## Niyologist

I never knew my ASUS Zenfone 2 was so neutral. 



Someone else did this measurement btw.


----------



## Blazer39

lurk650 said:


> I would guess using an OTG cable but not sure if that will still activate the HIFI DAC. I can test when I get home.
> 
> Another option people said works to initiate the HIFI amp is to plug an adapter in first then connect the headphones to that.
> 
> I tried the app "DAC Fix" which is supposed to initiate the amp I believe but it hasn't worked for me


 

 i tried the adapter option, it does work but as external mode and not high mode..but it does give it more power..
  
 i exchanged my LG V10 with nexus 6p, felt the phone was bulky and heavy for me, plus didn't like UI.
  
 nexus 6p audio is (meh) compared LG V10, but im using fiio x3ii for audio and its better experience for me than LG V10.


----------



## crabdog

My W1 Pro has landed in country. Should get it tomorrow or (more likely) Monday.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys my LZA3 Review is up.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15701
  
 Enjoy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Also:

*Guys, if you are considering the LZA3 Serious inquiries ONLY, Please P.M. Me for some new info on this IEM that you may find quite interesting and beneficial to Head-fiers to say the least.*
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Also:
> 
> *Guys, if you are considering the LZA3 Serious inquiries ONLY, Please P.M. Me for some new info on this IEM that you may find quite interesting and beneficial to Head-fiers to say the least.*
> 
> ...


 
 So mysteeerious! Let the plebs know too twin. jk ^_^


----------



## nhlean96

niyologist said:


> I never knew my ASUS Zenfone 2 was so neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else did this measurement btw.


 
 Wow, maybe a hidden audiophile phone :3 Never thought that the measure of Zenfone 2 was that good. Since the Zenfone 5's output is pretty bad


----------



## Akmola Lola

i've been in the lookout for Piston 2 for some time now, cant get it in physical store (xiaomi didnt have one anyway in my country) and its not available on their online store too.. i find it hard to trust online seller as there are tonnes of fakes.. im not interested with the later versions of it, the Mi In Ear Earphones or the In Ear Earphones Pro due to the design, it doesnt gave me proper fit..
 anyone know any legit Piston 2 seller from Aliexpress perhaps? saw it there but im afraid to be buying fakes..
 im just curious to see how well it is due to all the raves about it...


----------



## Inszy

Penonaudio


----------



## vegetaleb

There is a new satellite in the sky turning around Earth, it's my KZ ATEs!
 2 weeks already that they left Beijing! I wonder if they come by air or on foot lol


----------



## Akmola Lola

vegetaleb said:


> There is a new satellite in the sky turning around Earth, it's my KZ ATEs!
> 2 weeks already that they left Beijing! I wonder if they come by air or on foot lol


 
  
 i saw 3 "Export Customs Clearance Complete" status on my Aliexpress tracking, all different date and time.. i wonder how many customs are there at their airport haha.. i guess i was wrong, my TK12 might still be in China after all... 8 calendar days now from date of order.


----------



## crabdog

Either I'm missing something or the LZ-Z03A is overhyped! I dunno.


----------



## Sylmar

vegetaleb said:


> There is a new satellite in the sky turning around Earth, it's my KZ ATEs!
> 2 weeks already that they left Beijing! I wonder if they come by air or on foot lol


 
 Well their packaging is aerodynamically shaped so it should be with you one day sooner. 
  
 Hope you'll enjoy them as much as I do when you get them.


----------



## vegetaleb

sylmar said:


> Well their packaging is aerodynamically shaped so it should be with you one day sooner.
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy them as much as I do when you get them.


 
  
 I hope so!
 Still using my 4 years old Hifiman re-272 but they are not made for sports, they pop up from my ear if I do some weight press at the gym, the ATEs are supposed to stay much better.
 I wonder if it's time to bring a Moto 360 watch (used) just for the sake of controlling music from it (and have a gorgeous watch), or it's too gimmick?
 Yeah I ordered my ATEs with the mic-button so I can change tracks with it, but having a full control on the watch like volume is better no?


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> Either I'm missing something or the LZ-Z03A is overhyped! I dunno.


 

 To each his/her own, I don't know, a lot of people seem to like it a lot. I personally find the resolution to be good, but the bass rolls off (at least in my pair) which makes it sound odd, and there's something in the upper register that sounds artificial to me.
  
 But then again, they might just really really conflict with my preferences, or manage to tick my negative boxes. Or there's a QC problem or whatever. As always, YMMV.
  
 -
  
 On another note - my Tingo FL800 still isn't sounding as good as my last pair. Channel imbalance/bad driver matching, I don't know, they sound slightly off in placement anyway. From memory, the bass doesn't hit as deep as my old pair, but that's more uncertain since I can't do a direct comparison. However - that soundstage, that transparency! Holy cow.
  
 I have other IEMs that do a lot of things better than at least this pair, but that soundstage is just captivating, I have nothing else that comes close, at least not IEM..
  
 At the moment I feel myself reaching for my Sendiy M2 (with ED9 brass nozzles with plugged in holes + "Sennheiser style" dual flange tips) more often, though. Still, that soundstage...


----------



## lmfboy01

I have a piston 2 if you interested lemme know.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> So mysteeerious! Let the plebs know too twin. jk ^_^




 Not meaning to be mysterious. This is for serious buyers who are ready to order the LZA3. I can help headfi members.

 TWIN


----------



## justvinh

crabdog said:


> Either I'm missing something or the LZ-Z03A is overhyped! I dunno.


 
 Just to be clear it is definitely overhyped, z03a by all mean is not a giant killer but it does live up to the price tag


----------



## justvinh

anticute said:


> To each his/her own, I don't know, a lot of people seem to like it a lot. I personally find the resolution to be good, but the bass rolls off (at least in my pair) which makes it sound odd, and there's something in the upper register that sounds artificial to me.
> 
> But then again, they might just really really conflict with my preferences, or manage to tick my negative boxes. Or there's a QC problem or whatever. As always, YMMV.
> 
> ...


 
 This is also what I hear from my Z03a


----------



## Niyologist

nhlean96 said:


> Wow, maybe a hidden audiophile phone :3 Never thought that the measure of Zenfone 2 was that good. Since the Zenfone 5's output is pretty bad




The ZF2 Sounds very good with Audiowizard set on Music Mode.


----------



## Niyologist

justvinh said:


> Just to be clear it is definitely overhyped, z03a by all mean is not a giant killer but it does live up to the price tag




It lands closer to my Havi B3 Pro 1 in terms of overall Sound Signature/SQ.


----------



## justvinh

niyologist said:


> It lands closer to my Havi B3 Pro 1 in terms of overall Sound Signature/SQ.


 
 The thing about the Z03a is that it sounds a bit odd, as anticute have pointed out  I find my VE monk to be better over all  if u don't mind earbuds and the poor isolation then VE monk is an absolute beast under $50


----------



## crabdog

justvinh said:


> The thing about the Z03a is that it sounds a bit odd, as anticute have pointed out  I find my VE monk to be better over all  if u don't mind earbuds and the poor isolation then VE monk is an absolute beast under $50


 
 Just read this with my monks on  They're such an interesting thing. I hear so many little details that aren't revealed with other phones.


----------



## Koolpep

Dudes, of course each new "find" is overhyped. It's head-fi, it's what we do here.
  
 The moment one hype train left the station, the next one will start to steam through head-fi town and we all jump on it.
  
 I see us here as a group of anonymous audiophiles (aa). You remember the first time you heard your favorite songs with a really good setup and how you experienced some spine tingling, goose bumps inducing shivers going through your body - you nearly wanted to cry because your loved music sounded so good? Yeah, that feeling. Problem is, the high wears off. But we are suckers for that high, so we want to upgrade. We want that bloody feeling back. So we go out and look what else could possible bring the goose bumps back. 
  
 Now pair this with the high you get when your inner bargain hunter made a kill - getting $500 sound for $99 or at least that's what we think - until reality sets in and the next giant killer is declared..... and hunted down.
  
 That's me looking for the next IEM deal of the century.
  
That's me having just purchased the latest hype train IEM


----------



## JacKallen

Just received the LZ-z03a, LZ A3 and Sendiy M2.
Initial impressions of the LZ z03a a is that it has quite a bit more bass than I had expected. Not basshead earphones, but they are not bass light either. I like them a lot, however I can see what people mean when they call them somewhat artificial sounding. I think it is because of their elevated upper midrange, which probably should have been toned down a bit. This is most apparant when hearing vocals mixed with music, which of course happens quite a lot in most songs. Still, they are not that bright sounding. I was expecting less bass and even more elevated treble, as they have been described as really bright by some people. Again, they are not that bright.
Overall they sound great, and absolutely worth their price! 

However....
Then there is the Sendiy M2.
On the silver filters the Sendiy has more bass than LZ-z03a, and are a bit darker sounding. This makes the mid range to treble ratio sound more natural to my ears. On the black filters they have less bass than the LZ-z03a, and with these filters they are too bass light for my taste. There is a very big difference between the black and silver filters, but the black filters can be made less bass light by partly covering the little hole found on the filter. 
They do keep their more natural feel to them on the black filters though. 
Compared to the LZ-z03a they can sound a bit boomy on the silver filters, and on some songs I would prefer a faster decay, or simply just a bit less bass. That really depends on the song though, and for some songs the bass sounds brilliant. 

Both of them are great sounding earphones. I think I will prefer Sendiy for most songs, simply because I like their sound signature more, but on some songs I find LZ-z03a better. 

This, of course, is just OOTB impressions. I must admit that I do not believe much in burn-in, and I am confident that if there is a burn in effect it is no where near as profound as some people in hear believe - except for brain burn in and placebo effect, which can be very real.  I promise that I will make an update if my impressions change though!

LZ A3 impressions later...


----------



## Niyologist

So which great IEM should I go for next?


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> So which great IEM should I go for next?




Depends what you have lol

On a side note, my Easy UEs shipped out 3/26, so it's been 13 days. Still shows in Shenzen. Really does appear we pay a cheaper price bc we are just getting slower shipping


----------



## mochill

Get the shozy zero ☺


----------



## Niyologist

mochill said:


> Get the shozy zero ☺




Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try to get it. Currently jobless. I'll manage to get a job.


----------



## Sylmar

vegetaleb said:


> I hope so!
> Still using my 4 years old Hifiman re-272 but they are not made for sports, they pop up from my ear if I do some weight press at the gym, the ATEs are supposed to stay much better.
> I wonder if it's time to bring a Moto 360 watch (used) just for the sake of controlling music from it (and have a gorgeous watch), or it's too gimmick?
> Yeah I ordered my ATEs with the mic-button so I can change tracks with it, but having a full control on the watch like volume is better no?


 
 They really have a good fit. They do have like little gold colored 'counterweights' which help keep the cable in place but may annoy when running. Haven't tried exercising with them myself. I must say that they annoyed me very much the first day but I hardly feel them anymore. 
 I have no idea how they work with the mic-button since I ordered one without. I also put faux hybrid tips on them which I also ordered with Aliexpress.


----------



## TwinACStacks

koolpep said:


> Dudes, of course each new "find" is overhyped. It's head-fi, it's what we do here.
> 
> The moment one hype train left the station, the next one will start to steam through head-fi town and we all jump on it.
> 
> ...


 
  
  






 The biggest problem NOW is that they are making the "Next BIG Thing"  *faster* that we can Hype them....
  
 What's a mother to do?
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

justvinh said:


> Just to be clear it is definitely overhyped, z03a by all mean is not a giant killer but it does live up to the price tag


 





 I also agree. BUT compared to what was out there just 2 Years ago in the Same price range?
  
 You've come a long way baby....
  








 TWIN


----------



## mochill

I'm not jobless but payless


----------



## lovelysound

I am using hidition nt6, rhapsaudio hybrid. Especially hidition with copper silver cable is amazing!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

akmola lola said:


> i've been in the lookout for Piston 2 for some time now, cant get it in physical store (xiaomi didnt have one anyway in my country) and its not available on their online store too.. i find it hard to trust online seller as there are tonnes of fakes.. im not interested with the later versions of it, the Mi In Ear Earphones or the In Ear Earphones Pro due to the design, it doesnt gave me proper fit..
> anyone know any legit Piston 2 seller from Aliexpress perhaps? saw it there but im afraid to be buying fakes..
> im just curious to see how well it is due to all the raves about it...


 

 Hi there, Headier Gussifurio give mis this seller link that are trustable for Xiaomi Pistons 2.
 Don't remember the prices...
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1708380
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1052653 (best reputation!)
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/813701
  
 Anyway, real one are ALWAYS between 15 and 25$, and this is very true that they sound JOYFULLY GOOD!
 I compare them right now for fun with my Yamaha EPH100...
  
 Cheers!


----------



## nhatduongchi

What is the seller name for the piston 2 then?


----------



## lmfboy01

nhatduongchi said:


> What is the seller name for the piston 2 then?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-XIAOMI-Piston-Earphone-3-2-Space-Grey-Sliver-Headphone-Headset-Earbud-with-Remote-Mic-For/1331848155.html
 I order from this guy few months ago
 good luck!


----------



## batmanwcm

jackallen said:


> Just received the LZ-z03a, LZ A3 and Sendiy M2.
> Initial impressions of the LZ z03a a is that it has quite a bit more bass than I had expected. Not basshead earphones, but they are not bass light either. I like them a lot, however I can see what people mean when they call them somewhat artificial sounding. I think it is because of their elevated upper midrange, which probably should have been toned down a bit. This is most apparant when hearing vocals mixed with music, which of course happens quite a lot in most songs. Still, they are not that bright sounding. I was expecting less bass and even more elevated treble, as they have been described as really bright by some people. Again, they are not that bright.
> Overall they sound great, and absolutely worth their price!
> 
> ...


 
 I'm looking forward to the Eazy M2's that I ordered.  Too bad the wait from China is so long.


----------



## nhatduongchi

lmfboy01 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-XIAOMI-Piston-Earphone-3-2-Space-Grey-Sliver-Headphone-Headset-Earbud-with-Remote-Mic-For/1331848155.html
> I order from this guy few months ago
> good luck!




Thanks


----------



## hakuzen

nhatduongchi said:


> Thanks


 

 cheaper in http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_169225.html (slow, bad support, but these iem use to have good qc), got 3 units,
 and https://www.fasttech.com/p/2291800 (faster, excellent support), got 5 units during 20%/15% off recently: i love them and like to gift them to my friends


----------



## Lurk650

Decided to check USPS for my order from AE again right now. Went from Processed through to Shenzen to Arrived in San Francisco @ 11am. Should have my Easy UEs tomorrow! 14 days ago they got shipped, a day after I put my order in


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> Decided to check USPS for my order from AE again right now. Went from Processed through to Shenzen to Arrived in San Francisco @ 11am. Should have my Easy UEs tomorrow! 14 days ago they got shipped, a day after I put my order in


 

 Lurk,
    Normally anything I get inbound from China or Hong Kong goes to SF, Chicago, or Detroit before heading my way in the Black Hills.  Well today I got totally shocked.  How about a total elapsed time from vendor shipping from Shanghai of <say what?> *7 days* ?!?!  Got a BlueLounge Pesto headphone stand that quick!  The difference was that it went from Shanghai to ISC Miami which I've never experienced before.  Quick!!!!
  

  
  
 Initial processing details:


----------



## TwinACStacks

Wow. fastest I've seen. They must have had a Miami bound Plane taxiing down the Runway and Ran up and threw it onboard.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

I guess normal shipping from AE is 10-15 so it's on time. Either they usually come a few days sooner or it just feels like longer. Need to look at my other orders and compare


----------



## kendfw

I am happy for you, Bob. Someone in Senzhen should be commended for working seriously. My ePacket is still sitting in Senzhen EMS preparing for oversea shipping on 4/2.


----------



## CADCAM

anticute said:


> To each his/her own, I don't know, a lot of people seem to like it a lot. I personally find the resolution to be good, but the bass rolls off (at least in my pair) which makes it sound odd, and there's something in the upper register that sounds artificial to me.
> 
> But then again, they might just really really conflict with my preferences, or manage to tick my negative boxes. Or there's a QC problem or whatever. As always, YMMV.
> 
> ...


 

 My Z03A's seem to have lost some of their low end...I remember bass being powerful and authoritative. Just listening and bass seems a bit rolled off now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wonder if something with the driver changed??? Seems odd but they definitely sound different. Tried some Auvio tips but went back to my Puro stock tips. Wonder what could have happened I listen at low volumes with decent equipment...


----------



## dewy22

I think ISC Los Angeles is the worst. Last summer, I have an order stuck there for 2 weeks. Lucky most of my recent Aliexpress orders are going to San Francsico. Normally, they will process package in a day or two.


----------



## kendfw

I have two orders arrived on the same day. One is in LAX and the other is in Chicago. Since no more updates, I'm assuming both must be with ISC since 4/3. Hope they get thru inspection soon.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hell, I've had my Easy M2 tracking number several days, and nothing I've tried even registers it as a valid # yet. I wonder if there was a typo.


----------



## Akmola Lola

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi there, Headier Gussifurio give mis this seller link that are trustable for Xiaomi Pistons 2.
> Don't remember the prices...
> 
> Anyway, real one are ALWAYS between 15 and 25$, and this is very true that they sound JOYFULLY GOOD!
> ...


 
  Yupp he PM'ed me too.. and thanks for your info regardless!! 
 will check them out.. its really hard to get the genuine one in my place now.. regret not getting it couple of years back, i didnt join headfi yet at that time and i was really really skeptical due to the fact that xiaomi is an unknown for earphones (to me) and i only knew their cheap smartphones...


----------



## Akmola Lola

My TK12 is shipped by air today as according to Aliexpress tracking via the app. ordered 29.03.2016. i guess there is so many checkpoints in china


----------



## yangian

Now, I rate ATE as my best budgeted IEMs. It's better than Yinjw 800, LZ A1 etc.
 I found ATE is very hard to drive. Need powerful amplifier to get best result.


----------



## Podster

yangian said:


> Now, I rate ATE as my best budgeted IEMs. It's better than Yinjw 800, LZ A1 etc.
> I found ATE is very hard to drive. Need powerful amplifier to get best result.




Yep, my JDS c421 really makes my ATE sings, their not to shabby on the Topping NX2 either


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, haven't actually tried my ATE with an amp, just off a Clip+, I should remember to give that a try sometime soon.


----------



## lesp4ul

I like ATE very much, sweet vocals, balanced bass, maybe treble roll off is a bit too much but i makes listening more comfortable for long period. I found ATE volume level is almost the  same as my Havi B3 Pro 1, 38 with ATE, 40 with Havi via Cayin N5.


----------



## yangian

lesp4ul said:


> I like ATE very much, sweet vocals, balanced bass, maybe treble roll off is a bit too much but i makes listening more comfortable for long period. I found ATE volume level is almost the  same as my Havi B3 Pro 1, 38 with ATE, 40 with Havi via Cayin N5.


 

 Exactly. Treble is rolled off. But that makes long time listening feasible.


----------



## Lurk650

Looked at my tracking via USPS for my TK12 from HCK and it hit NY ICS in 4 days and made it to me 5 days later. 

Z03A from Easy, took 7 days to get to SF ICS then 3 days later I got it BUT that was a Friday so it got to me the following Monday. So hopefully bc it's Thursday I will indeed get it tomorrow


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Looked at my tracking via USPS for my TK12 from HCK and it hit NY ICS in 4 days and made it to me 5 days later.
> 
> Z03A from Easy, took 7 days to get to SF ICS then 3 days later I got it BUT that was a Friday so it got to me the following Monday. So hopefully bc it's Thursday I will indeed get it tomorrow


 
 i thought you already had a TK12?
  
 ah i get it you're just comparing with previous tracking... my bad


----------



## Niyologist

Wow. JetAudio implemented a new DPS. It's amazing. Too bad it's free for only 30 mins.


----------



## Akmola Lola

My TK12 has arrived in my Country!!!!!!!! Happy!
  
 I should be able to get it next week.

08 Apr 2016, 10:18:00AMItem held by Customs Awaiting presentation to customs commissionerMPC PMIH (KLIA)08 Apr 2016, 10:18:00AMItem held by customs Awaiting presentation to customs commissionerMPC PMIH (KLIA)08 Apr 2016, 10:17:00AMItem processed MPC PMIH (KLIA)MPC PMIH (KLIA)08 Apr 2016, 10:17:00AMItem arrived at MPC PMIH (KLIA)MPC PMIH (KLIA)
[th]Date Time​[/th] [th]Process​[/th] [th]Office​[/th]​​


----------



## Legislative

Can I just ask this thread, are the boarseman k25 the same as the VE Monks? They obviously use the same plastic mouldings.


----------



## Sylmar

yangian said:


> Exactly. Treble is rolled off. But that makes long time listening feasible.


 
 True, I can use them for hours and not get fatigue. They really are rather special and that's coming from someone that had a Etymotic HF5 before.


----------



## JacKallen

cadcam said:


> My Z03A's seem to have lost some of their low end...I remember bass being powerful and authoritative. Just listening and bass seems a bit rolled off now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Have you been listening to other earphones lately?


----------



## vinknight

Any recommendations for someone coming from an IM70? The UEs looks real good


----------



## Riisalat

vinknight said:


> Any recommendations for someone coming from an IM70? The UEs looks real good


 i own a pair of easy ue2, these sound really good. I think they are on for 40 dollars ish. But coming from an IM70 which although i havent heard would ask you to make a big jump onto the LZ A3 or maybe one of those 3 BA ue from easy that goes on for 100 i think


----------



## CADCAM

jackallen said:


> Have you been listening to other earphones lately?


 
 Yes as a matter of fact I have been listening to my Superlux EVO's...which I haven't heard in a while and are a bit bassy.
 You thinking the EVO has changed my perception of the Z03A's sound signature? I guess it's possible that I became accustomed to the accentuated bass of the EVO which made the LZ bass lacking...interesting.


----------



## JacKallen

cadcam said:


> Yes as a matter of fact I have been listening to my Superlux EVO's...which I haven't heard in a while and are a bit bassy.
> You thinking the EVO has changed my perception of the Z03A's sound signature? I guess it's possible that I became accustomed to the accentuated bass of the EVO which made the LZ bass lacking...interesting.


 
 Yes, that happens when you listen to more bass heavy earphones for a while. That is what brain burn in is, and it has a big effect on how we perceive earphones.


----------



## CADCAM

jackallen said:


> Yes, that happens when you listen to more bass heavy earphones for a while. That is what brain burn in is, and it has a big effect on how we perceive earphones.


 
 Possible I agree but strange as this hasn't happened to me before...at least to my knowledge. Interesting though and perhaps I'll listen to my HD668B which are bass lite and see if the LZ's change again. More to come on this.
  
 thanks


----------



## anticute

cadcam said:


> Possible I agree but strange as this hasn't happened to me before...at least to my knowledge. Interesting though and perhaps I'll listen to my HD668B which are bass lite and see if the LZ's change again. More to come on this.
> 
> thanks


 

 Very interesting indeed, let us know what you figure out!


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Looked at my tracking via USPS for my TK12 from HCK and it hit NY ICS in 4 days and made it to me 5 days later.
> 
> Z03A from Easy, took 7 days to get to SF ICS then 3 days later I got it BUT that was a Friday so it got to me the following Monday. So hopefully bc it's Thursday I will indeed get it tomorrow




with TK12 on its way from local airport to my state, i got myself an Xduoo X3 that comes with a free LZ Z03A.. all for $99 from easy @ aliexpress..


----------



## B9Scrambler

jackallen said:


> Yes, that happens when you listen to more bass heavy earphones for a while. That is what brain burn in is, and it has a big effect on how we perceive earphones.




I agree with this. Before reviewing the B3 Pro 1 I spent pretty much a full week with the KZ ZS1. Going from a complete bass-monster to a bass-lite earphone made the B3 seem like there was nothing going on down there, haha. Took some time to adjust.


----------



## JacKallen

b9scrambler said:


> I agree with this. Before reviewing the B3 Pro 1 I spent pretty much a full week with the KZ ZS1. Going from a complete bass-monster to a bass-lite earphone made the B3 seem like there was nothing going on down there, haha. Took some time to adjust.


 
 Yep. Some earphones can sound dull and thin if you have been used to something more dynamic and fun, but that is until you get adjusted to the more balanced signature.


----------



## TwinACStacks

akmola lola said:


> with TK12 on its way from local airport to my state, i got myself an Xduoo X3 that comes with a free LZ Z03A.. all for $99 from easy @ aliexpress..


 





 Very Good Buy. Best advice I can give you is to ROCKBOX that X3. It's available for it NOW. It is a Firmware download by an independent group of designers. XDuoo actually helped them develop it. It takes care of pitch issues, gives you an extensive user settings control and an Equalizer.
  
 http://xvtx.ru/rockbox/index.htm
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Wasn't Rockbox locked at 14/48? If not, I think I absolutely positively need an X3.


----------



## Khalid762

Whats the current FOTM ?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

saoshyant said:


> Wasn't Rockbox locked at 14/48? If not, I think I absolutely positively need an X3.


 

 Nope. No way. No how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm playing 16/44.1, 24/96, and 24/192 lossless files on my Rockboxed xDuoo X3 and lovin' it


----------



## Akmola Lola

twinacstacks said:


> Very Good Buy. Best advice I can give you is to ROCKBOX that X3. It's available for it NOW. It is a Firmware download by an independent group of designers. XDuoo actually helped them develop it. It takes care of pitch issues, gives you an extensive user settings control and an Equalizer.
> 
> http://xvtx.ru/rockbox/index.htm
> 
> ...


 yupp planning to try and do that.. thx man..


----------



## TwinACStacks

akmola lola said:


> yupp planning to try and do that.. thx man..


 





 If you run into any problems getting it to work, Contact me or Bob A. He walked me through mine as I just couldn't get it to Flash. With the newer Downloads You do not have to use a computer with XP or 7 only it can be done on Windows 8 or 10 as well. You may have to use a formatter to change a speed setting in Fat 32.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Nope. No way. No how
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Me too. And I couldn't have done it without the old man's help.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

Just received my QKZ W1 Pro that I purchased from the KZ Earphone store. First impressions are positive:
  
 Build quality is surprisingly good. They're very comfortable to wear and sound isolation is average to good. The cable is supple and doesn't tangle easily - far better than the cable on KZ ED9 and EDR2 imo. Note I'm talking about comfort and ease of use. I can't comment yet on the cable's durability. The memory wire doesn't hold shape very well but works well to hold the earphones in place. They sit securely in my ears and would be perfect for the gym or other physical activity. The sound is warm and works well with all the genres I've tried so far (classical, jazz, edm, hiphop, jpop). I won't go into detail about the sound because I'm only new to all this and my collection of iems is very modest to say the least but they sound pretty great.
  
 Considering I paid $7 for these during the AE sale, I think they're an absolute bargain and am very pleased. Good if you want something to sweat in or throw in your pocket without fear of damaging a more expensive iem. I heartily recommend these!


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Just received my QKZ W1 Pro that I purchased from the KZ Earphone store. First impressions are positive:
> 
> Build quality is surprisingly good. They're very comfortable to wear and sound isolation is average to good. The cable is supple and doesn't tangle easily - far better than the cable on KZ ED9 and EDR2 imo. Note I'm talking about comfort and ease of use. I can't comment yet on the cable's durability. The memory wire doesn't hold shape very well but works well to hold the earphones in place. They sit securely in my ears and would be perfect for the gym or other physical activity. The sound is warm and works well with all the genres I've tried so far (classical, jazz, edm, hiphop, jpop). I won't go into detail about the sound because I'm only new to all this and my collection of iems is very modest to say the least but they sound pretty great.
> 
> Considering I paid $7 for these during the AE sale, I think they're an absolute bargain and am very pleased. Good if you want something to sweat in or throw in your pocket without fear of damaging a more expensive iem. I heartily recommend these!


 
 Do you have KZ ATE? If so, how would you compare them?


----------



## crabdog

sylmar said:


> Do you have KZ ATE? If so, how would you compare them?



You know I was going to mention that but forgot to add. I don't have ate yet but have been meaning to get some. The W1 isn't amazing by any means but I think for the money it's wonderful.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Just received my QKZ W1 Pro that I purchased from the KZ Earphone store. First impressions are positive:
> 
> Build quality is surprisingly good. They're very comfortable to wear and sound isolation is average to good. The cable is supple and doesn't tangle easily - far better than the cable on KZ ED9 and EDR2 imo. Note I'm talking about comfort and ease of use. I can't comment yet on the cable's durability. The memory wire doesn't hold shape very well but works well to hold the earphones in place. They sit securely in my ears and would be perfect for the gym or other physical activity. The sound is warm and works well with all the genres I've tried so far (classical, jazz, edm, hiphop, jpop). I won't go into detail about the sound because I'm only new to all this and my collection of iems is very modest to say the least but they sound pretty great.
> 
> Considering I paid $7 for these during the AE sale, I think they're an absolute bargain and am very pleased. Good if you want something to sweat in or throw in your pocket without fear of damaging a more expensive iem. I heartily recommend these!


 
  
 Even without the sale you can easily find them for under $10. For a dynamic I found isolation pretty good. No vents that I could find. Also no driver flex. Win! 
  
 Cable is the best part imo. Like you said, supple and doesn't really tangle. 
  
  


sylmar said:


> Do you have KZ ATE? If so, how would you compare them?


 
  
 If you look back a ways, I compared the W1 Pro to the ATE, ZN1 Mini and ZS1. Might be helpful. Short version: ATE wins on sound, W1 on build.


----------



## Lurk650

Easy UEs came. Shell is so shiny and DAT CASE!


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> Easy UEs came. Shell is so shiny and DAT CASE!


good to hear you received them, looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Easy UEs came. Shell is so shiny and DAT CASE!


 
 Nice Lurk, I ordered blue as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anxiously awaiting your impressions


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> Me too. And I couldn't have done it without the old man's help.....


 
 I resemble that remark!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
  
 Easy's new UE Custom sure looks nice and in a size and shape I favor.  Now if the SQ is everything Twin is intimating at this point and you others confirm in due course, it'd be a bit of a no brainer purchase for those looking for an outstanding great bang-for-the-buck IEM.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, had them in my ears for a few minutes. My simple reaction was a huge smile then uttering the words "Oh my..." to my co-worker. Contact Easy before ordering, hopefully you can get as good of a deal as I did. IDK if I should post the price but it was a big enough discount to make me jump on them. Glad I did. They are right below my TK12 as my second favorite IEM. Have to get used to the over the ear but wowza. Can't believe these will get better. No harshness at all to the treble and DAT BASS is what gave me my initial reaction. 
  
 EDIT: I'm using Medium Auvios, Larges the fit was off, it only had good seal when not placed too far in. Isolation is about average. According to my coworker sound does leak a bit.


----------



## kendfw

Did anyone receive their Easy M2 order from the recent Ali anniversary sales?


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> I resemble that remark!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Bob, It's an absolute NO BRAINER even at listed price. Lurk says you can get them cheaper if you contact Easy directly. They LOOK LIKE CHRISTMAS ORNAMENTS. I swear if I had the Extra $$$ I'd buy about 300 Pairs and decorate my tree with them next Year!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm taking TWO pairs of IEMs with me tonight on my run. The LZA3 and the UEs. ( I've already cheated I know the outcome beforehand.)
  
 SINCE I bought BOTH, I don't know whether to be Pis*ed Off (LZA3) or doing Cartwheels (UEs). 
  
  
 "Another Fine Mess you've gotten us into Ollie...."
  








 TWIN


----------



## vapman

bob a (sd) said:


> I resemble that remark!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Does this mean you bought a set too, or just thinking about them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm certainly considering grabbing a set tonight.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Nice Lurk, I ordered blue as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 What Tickles me the Most is the Name printed on the Box. It's supposed to be Ownluxe. Look carefully.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## nhatduongchi

For Easy UE, with or without the mic is better?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

vapman said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > I resemble that remark!
> ...


 

 Just thinking about them...hard     Other highly touted IEMs give me cause for pause fit-wise.
  
  
  
 BTW those SHP9500s you said you were checking out the other day are available again for $59 http://tinyurl.com/jkw5r4z
 I bought another set for one of my sons indicative of how I feel about them. I use mine (modded with 2mm felt over the drivers * *http://tinyurl.com/z48euu5) with my Rockboxed xDuoo X3.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

nhatduongchi said:


> For Easy UE, with or without the mic is better?


 

 That's really a personal preference.  Do you need a mic for the way you intend to use the UEs?


----------



## nhatduongchi

bob a (sd) said:


> That's really a personal preference.  Do you need a mic for the way you intend to use the UEs?


 

 I will mostly use it with my phone so it would be help when taking a call but not that critical. Mainly I just want to know if the mic brings anything to table.


----------



## jatergb

nhatduongchi said:


> I will mostly use it with my phone so it would be help when taking a call but not that critical. Mainly I just want to know if the mic brings anything to table.


 
 Yes it does, little bit of discomfort if you are very finicky like me. It obviously weighs the one side down and causes microphonics. After experiencing a few iems with mic, I would avoid it unless I really need it.


----------



## carltonh

Anyone know more about the Ownluxe brand?


----------



## TwinACStacks

nhatduongchi said:


> I will mostly use it with my phone so it would be help when taking a call but not that critical. Mainly I just want to know if the mic brings anything to table.


 






 I don't know the answer either other than the fact that a mic simply gives more chance for something to go wrong and as I NEVER listen to my phone I don't need it anyways. I use dedicated music sources.
  
  
 BTW: it IS the EASY UE*s* Custom. The UE is a completely different earphone.
  








 TWIN


----------



## nhatduongchi

That makes sense Twin & Jatergb, if I end up ordering the UEs then it'll be without the mic.


----------



## Saoshyant

bob a (sd) said:


> Nope. No way. No how
> 
> I'm playing 16/44.1, 24/96, and 24/192 lossless files on my Rockboxed xDuoo X3 and lovin' it




My understanding was that Rockbox resamples down to 16/48. My Rockbox Clip+ does this with 24/192, and I thought I read about this happening with the iBasso DAPs.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

saoshyant said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. No way. No how
> ...


 
  
 The xDuoo X3 plays lossless files up to 24/192 and all the Rockbox X3 port has done is to add U/I flexibility and features as well as correcting the factory's pitch issue.  High rate lossless files continue to play as they should as this Rockbox port still uses the native X3's MCU and DAC chips' power.
  
 If you're truly concerned you can always sanity check with XVortex who authored the Rockbox port, but I feel confident you'd just be wasting both your and his time.
  
 ADDENDUM:
  
 I just found this for you.  Saratoga I believe is the man behind Rockbox.
  


 The Clip+ does not have the native capability to handle highrate lossless files and as stated there Rockbox has to resample them.  Not sure about the iBasso you mention but still.... not an issue on the xDuoo X3.
  
 This exchange really belonged in the Rockboxed xDuoo thread in the Portable Source Gear subforum.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm just going to assume there's zero issue with Rockbox on the X3 and probably pick one up.  Always liked Rockbox, and been tempted to pick up the X3.  Maybe I'll look into one of the combos with it on Aliexpress.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

saoshyant said:


> I'm just going to assume there's zero issue with Rockbox on the X3 and probably pick one up.  Always liked Rockbox, and been tempted to pick up the X3.  Maybe I'll look into one of the combos with it on Aliexpress.


 

 About the only real issue I'm aware of is that OGG files don't play well on the Rockboxed X3.  Something I figure will be remedied in time.


----------



## Niyologist

Soooo yeah. Turns out my ASUS Zenfone 2 can play 24 bit/192KHz lossless files.


----------



## Lurk650

Good news too is that the UEs are easy to drive. K4 I need my Fiio at 23, the Puros I need 32-35. These sit comfortably at 23-25.


----------



## jatergb

lurk650 said:


> Well, had them in my ears for a few minutes. My simple reaction was a huge smile then uttering the words "Oh my..." to my co-worker. Contact Easy before ordering, hopefully you can get as good of a deal as I did. IDK if I should post the price but it was a big enough discount to make me jump on them. Glad I did. They are right below my TK12 as my second favorite IEM. Have to get used to the over the ear but wowza. Can't believe these will get better. No harshness at all to the treble and DAT BASS is what gave me my initial reaction.
> 
> EDIT: I'm using Medium Auvios, Larges the fit was off, it only had good seal when not placed too far in. Isolation is about average. According to my coworker sound does leak a bit.


 
  
  


lurk650 said:


> Good news too is that the UEs are easy to drive. K4 I need my Fiio at 23, the Puros I need 32-35. These sit comfortably at 23-25.


 
  
 How do they compare with Puros? I have just started falling in love with my Puros.  And recently chose DQSM over these because I figured a higher class should be technically better in SQ. Can anybody tell me, If i'm mistaken. I'm aware of the possible Sound signature differences between these and DQSM but purely technically, how do they compare?


----------



## Lurk650

jatergb said:


> How do they compare with Puros? I have just started falling in love with my Puros.  And recently chose DQSM over these because I figured a higher class should be technically better in SQ. Can anybody tell me, If i'm mistaken. I'm aware of the possible Sound signature differences between these and DQSM but purely technically, how do they compare?


 
 Twin said simply, "they eat the Puros". Easily OOTB the bass is way more prominent. Can't comment on much more b/c the Puros I have have 200+ hours on them and Twin said noticeable changes on the UEs with 200+ hrs


----------



## ChickenButcher

I've been lurking here for a couple of months, and here's my first post 
  
 Does anyone know if EASY's UEs mic version work with iphone or android? I am really considering getting it for my LG V10!
  
 Btw, I just received the **** UEs. They sound pretty amazing for their price!


----------



## teston

chickenbutcher said:


> I've been lurking here for a couple of months, and here's my first post
> 
> Does anyone know if EASY's UEs mic version work with iphone or android? I am really considering getting it for my LG V10!
> 
> Btw, I just received the **** UEs. They sound pretty amazing for their price!


 
 Anyone own both the EASY UEs and **** UEs? What's the sound of them compare to each other?
 I read from the AE that the **** is hybrid and EASY is 2 dd


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> You know I was going to mention that but forgot to add. I don't have ate yet but have been meaning to get some. The W1 isn't amazing by any means but I think for the money it's wonderful.


 
 I'll have a look. Thanks!


----------



## Sylmar

b9scrambler said:


> Even without the sale you can easily find them for under $10. For a dynamic I found isolation pretty good. No vents that I could find. Also no driver flex. Win!
> 
> Cable is the best part imo. Like you said, supple and doesn't really tangle.
> 
> ...


 
 Definately will take a look, thanks!


----------



## Brian Hu

the Easy UEs MIC VERSION HAVE iphone or  android , if you need which type, you can leave message when you order


----------



## TwinACStacks

There You have it right from the man himself. BTW The Easy UEs Custom just SLAUGHTERED the LZA3 in an A/B comparison I did last night.

I was not expecting this. Now that the LZA3 have over 100 hours on them they have changed. NOT for the better either. At least to my sound preferences.

I will discuss later after I get some sleep. I have been driving all nigjt.

. TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

twinacstacks said:


> There You have it right from the man himself. BTW The Easy UEs Custom just SLAUGHTERED the LZA3 in an A/B comparison I did last night.
> 
> I was not expecting this. Now that the LZA3 have over 100 hours on them they have changed. NOT for the better either. At least to my sound preferences.
> 
> ...


 which easy UE slaughtered the LZ A3 ?! The new 50 dollar one with the crossover ? What ?!


----------



## goodluck4u

Tennmak pro has come. other pics are on http://imgur.com/a/l5jpS.
 The below are the comparison among Pro, AG-R8 and **** UE.


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> There You have it right from the man himself. BTW The Easy UEs Custom just SLAUGHTERED the LZA3 in an A/B comparison I did last night.
> 
> I was not expecting this. Now that the LZA3 have over 100 hours on them they have changed. NOT for the better either. At least to my sound preferences.
> 
> ...


 
 I bet that the Easy UEs have quite a bit more bass than the A3, correct?


----------



## TwinACStacks

riisalat said:


> which easy UE slaughtered the LZ A3 ?! The new 50 dollar one with the crossover ? What ?!




 It not only killed it, it ate it afterwards.
I am amazed myself. So much for FOTMs

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> I bet that the Easy UEs have quite a bit more bass than the A3, correct?





 That is an understatement. The Bass on the LZA3 (what little of it is left after 100 hours) is tighter by a tad. But that's it.

 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> That is an understatement. The Bass on the LZA3 (what little of it is left after 100 hours) is tighter by a tad. But that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



 


When you have time you should compare it to the TK12. Sounds like their signatures are more alike.


----------



## Akmola Lola

twinacstacks said:


> If you run into any problems getting it to work, Contact me or Bob A. He walked me through mine as I just couldn't get it to Flash. With the newer Downloads You do not have to use a computer with XP or 7 only it can be done on Windows 8 or 10 as well. You may have to use a formatter to change a speed setting in Fat 32.
> 
> TWIN




yupp will try 1st, i used to root my phone and stuff so i hope the step by step instructions are not too difficult for me to follow, at a glance it looks okay.. will take me 2 weeks to a month for both of it X3 n lz Zo3a to arrive..

hoping my tk12 to reach me tomorrow, and now lurk has been showing off his easy ue and daymm it looks hot.. the over ear type is my next target n i dont have any model in mind yet.. just thinking to own one of those, normally those stuff costs like 500 bucks in dollars n mostly more haha


----------



## slowpickr

jackallen said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > That is an understatement. The Bass on the LZA3 (what little of it is left after 100 hours) is tighter by a tad. But that's it.
> ...




I thought I was done purchasing IEMs for a while. If he comes back and says the UEs are an upgrade over the TK12, I'll just have to bite the bullet and get them.


----------



## JacKallen

slowpickr said:


> I thought I was done purchasing IEMs for a while. If he comes back and says the UEs are an upgrade over the TK12, I'll just have to bite the bullet and get them.



 


Just remember that your preferred sound signature is more important than the much more subtle differences in the quality of the sound. The signature of each earphone simply varies a lot more, when you exclude the worst ones at least.


----------



## Riisalat

twinacstacks said:


> It not only killed it, it ate it afterwards.
> I am amazed myself. So much for FOTMs
> 
> TWIN


 dude, for real ? I was almost buying the Lz a3 but then i saw this. Can you tell me like why and how it rips it apart ? I already have a easy ue2 that i really love. If the Easy ue is tthat good i just wont bother buying anything -.-


----------



## crabdog

Is there any particular reason why we haven't been hearing about the Joyroom E103? What little information I've been able to find is suggesting they're better than the E107.


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> Is there any particular reason why we haven't been hearing about the Joyroom E103? What little information I've been able to find is suggesting they're better than the E107.


 

 Probably because @1clearhead hasn't bought one yet.  AFAIK, he's the one that brought the E107 to everyone's attention, I for one wouldn't have jumped on it without his recommendation. Looks pretty, though.


----------



## To.M

I'm still waiting for my E107 but yesterday discovered E103 and.. I think me will want them


----------



## Ashwin HL

niyologist said:


> Soooo yeah. Turns out my ASUS Zenfone 2 can play 24 bit/192KHz lossless files.


 
 hi,
 android devices can play 24bit/192KHZ files after some tweaking but the actual output is toned down if your existing DAC is unable to present that file.

 simply put,
 If the specs show the exact model of your DAC on the zenfone 2 .. you can cross check with the DAC capabilities.
 even my nexus 5 plays the 24bit/192khz file but in a recessed way!

 hope this info helped!


----------



## Ewen

crabdog said:


> Is there any particular reason why we haven't been hearing about the Joyroom E103? What little information I've been able to find is suggesting they're better than the E107.


 

 After receiving the E107 and a little EQ, I ordered the E103 right away.
 It's a new iem, but we should see some reviews soon.


----------



## anticute

Where did you find impressions of the E103?


----------



## Ewen

The only one I know of is on audiobudget:
 https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=Joyroom&id=JR-E103


----------



## Podster

ewen said:


> The only one I know of is on audiobudget:
> https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=Joyroom&id=JR-E103




This is Igor's blog right? I appreciate he stays with it


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> There You have it right from the man himself. BTW The Easy UEs Custom just SLAUGHTERED the LZA3 in an A/B comparison I did last night.
> 
> I was not expecting this. Now that the LZA3 have over 100 hours on them they have changed. NOT for the better either. At least to my sound preferences.
> 
> ...


noooo you can't make this iem sound like one of those horses in a race that start off slow with poor odds then last minute it wins the race with big winnings. Nooooo I don't want to buy anymore, do not do it to us noooo.


----------



## JacKallen

podster said:


> This is Igor's blog right? I appreciate he stays with it


 
 I'm sure he is still on Head Fi too, with a new username.


----------



## Skullophile

Anyone interested in the Luxury and Precision L3.
Balanced out, they're saying not much between it and the se Ho of a fiio x3 or x5.

Check it out if you're interested

http://www.head-fi.org/t/796628/luxury-and-precision-crowdfunding-promotion-on-the-l3-digital-music-player-available-soon/660


----------



## Niyologist

ashwin hl said:


> hi,
> 
> android devices can play 24bit/192KHZ files after some tweaking but the actual output is toned down if your existing DAC is unable to present that file.
> 
> ...




The internal DAC is from Realtek. Turns out the output is limited to 16bit/48 KHz.


----------



## TwinACStacks

silentcinema said:


> noooo you can't make this iem sound like one of those horses in a race that start off slow with poor odds then last minute it wins the race with big winnings. Nooooo I don't want to buy anymore, do not do it to us noooo.


 






 I'm afraid so Silent. Actually these UEs actually go more toe to toe with the TK12. I don't know if anyone Else has experienced a Change in their LZA3 but I have. In Some cases Burn in affects IEMs in a negative manner. This is the Case with my LZA3. OOTB and @ around 30 Hours which is when I based my review They were STELLAR. Everything they were hyped and supposed to be.
  
 Different story at +100 hours. The Bass, which some were calling a little Light has Tightened up (Good) but receeded and lost some Deep Extension (Bad). The Mids (It's best point) are still beautiful (Good) but have also receeded so they are harder to hear, and the Female Vocals in particular has lost some of that Ethereal quality. (Bad) The Highs which were nicely rolled off but still had good presence and detail (Good), have now Moved quite forward and Developed a Hard edge that now borders on Spikey artificial and the whole SQ now has a Metallic overtone to it. (VERY BAD IMHO)
  
 I claimed in the review, (based on what I had heard), that these were some of the most Fatigue-Free phones I had heard yet. THIS is no longer True. I NOW find their overall signature to be somewhat Shallow and Thin, (Because of the Loss of Bass Presence), and too bright to the Point where it annoys me. I had them on for 45 minutes last night and had to take them off.
  
 This is a Terrible Disappointment to me, I had such hopes for these. I put them back on the Burner and will cook them 2 or 300 hours, MAYBE they will change again and get smoother.
  
 JMHO  Has anyone else experienced this?  Same equipment, Same Material same EQ settings (Flat), NOTHING has been changed on the Source, it's exactly the same.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

Tbh I think this is one of many reasons to spend at least two weeks with an item before publishing a review. As always this is just my personal opinion and ymmw (and it obviously does since I've seen people published reviews the same day they've received the item).


----------



## Saoshyant

I remember back when the Pistons 2 came out and picked up a bit of popularity, some people were a bit concerned that with burn in, the bass was degrading. Luckily for me at least, I never found this to be the case. Then again, a lot of people were being overly negative for little reason during this time, so maybe emotions were clouding perception.


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Tbh I think this is one of many reasons to spend at least two weeks with an item before publishing a review. As always this is just my personal opinion and ymmw (and it obviously does since I've seen people published reviews the same day they've received the item).


 





 I absolutely Agree Peter but I went against my general Rule of 200 Hours. Burn-in because many were waiting for words about them. These are MY OPINIONS and I'm *SURE* there are going to be all kinds of disagreements. Maybe I had a bad Day? I dunno.
  
 I have my fingers crossed and the IEMs are back "on the Burner" to at LEAST 200 Hrs., (Maybe 300) before I change any review on them. Just to give them the Benefit of a Doubt. I'm also going to roll tips like crazy after they come off the Burner. This same negative change occured with another IEM recently, the Macaw RT10 which developed a NASTY treble spike as they broke in, and only got worse.
  
 These were fairly pricey at least for me, and I do hope I'm wrong. I also hope guys can objectively assess what they are hearing and NOT let the Price they Paid influence what they are hearing. $$$ has a tendency to make people get offended very quickly about their purchases, and unobjectively praise their Virtues. If You get my drift.
  
 Yes it hurts, but I'm going to tell our members WHAT I am hearing Good or Bad, Right or Wrong.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

Yo Twin ! 
 my fingers are tingling to get a pair of LZ A3s but you seem to think the Easy Ue's SLAUGHTER them which is making me reconsider  I recently got a Easy UE2 which i absolutely love and should be on the same league as the easy UE. So, can you help ? Are the LZ A3s getting their ass handed to them by the Easy UE ?


----------



## leobigfield

To me, a/b without being really familiar with the gear can sometimes freak my brain out and really affect my bias towards judging it. I almost sold my xduoo x3 because of that but now i can confidently say it's way better than my phone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

riisalat said:


> Yo Twin !
> my fingers are tingling to get a pair of LZ A3s but you seem to think the Easy Ue's SLAUGHTER them which is making me reconsider  I recently got a Easy UE2 which i absolutely love and should be on the same league as the easy UE. So, can you help ? Are the LZ A3s getting their ass handed to them by the Easy UE ?


 





 Right Now , Yes. But I need to give the LZA3 the benefit of a Doubt. especially when you get > $100. Jacob pointed out to me that it could be Brain burn from listening to the UEs. It's possible but what I heard last night was PRIOR to any A/Bing.
  
 The LZA3 still have a Tad bit better Resolution. If that helps. It's Not ENORMOUS but just a bit. Otherwise I hear NO Comparison. These little UEs that I bought on a whim and specs hang seriously TOE TO TOE with the mighty TK12 IMHO.
  
 Simply Put, They got REALLY GOOD. Either that or I've lost it totally....
  
 You may want to check in with Lurk. He got his pair of UEs yesterday. See what he thinks?
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

leobigfield said:


> To me, a/b without being really familiar with the gear can sometimes freak my brain out and really affect my bias towards judging it. I almost sold my xduoo x3 because of that but now i can confidently say it's way better than my phone.


 






 Leo have you Rockboxed it yet? It gets much better with the firmware installed.
  
 http://xvtx.ru/rockbox/index.htm
  








 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

There is the TK 13 out there as well. *******it china, just let me buy one headphone and let me be happy 

 So best i can get from china for around 150 usd would be ?!


----------



## Lurk650

Burned the UEs in for 15hrs last night. Listening to them now. They have gained quite a bit of clarity. Bass is there when called upon and it's awesome, it has tightened up and rumbles in my head. Mids have separated from the highs and come out to play. Highs are brighter than the TK12 BUT are not overly bright, hits a nice sweet spot. 

Basically, if you don't want to spend the $100 on the TK12 these are the next best thing. So far I'm really enjoying these. 

As I said, message Easy on AE and ask him for his lowest price. You will order but don't pay until he says he changed to the agreed price. 

2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Headphones Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
http://s.aliexpress.com/NzaqUFbi
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> Burned the UEs in for 15hrs last night. Listening to them now. They have gained quite a bit of clarity. Bass is there when called upon and it's awesome, it has tightened up and rumbles in my head. Mids have separated from the highs and come out to play. Highs are brighter than the TK12 BUT are not overly bright, hits a nice sweet spot.
> 
> Basically, if you don't want to spend the $100 on the TK12 these are the next best thing. So far I'm really enjoying these.
> 
> As I said, message Easy on AE and ask him for his lowest price. You will order but don't pay until he says he changed to the agreed price.


 
 Waiting to hear back as I post this.  It'll be my first AliExpress transaction.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm SO glad I'm not losing my mind. TWIN doesn't lie.
  
 I try to be as objective as possible. Lurk, Wait until they Settle in over 200 Hours. I think they can slug it out with even the mighty TK12. At least I would be hard pressed at this point to pick a Fave.
  
 I'm SO GLAD Easy recommended these to me.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It was not meant as a swing at you Twin, I know you're normally much more concerned about burn in than me. It was more a general reflection. There's also a lot of other things like fit, isolation, pairing and build quality for example that one may not be able to give a  true impression on in a day or two. Again this is just my opinion.....


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Waiting to hear back as I post this.  It'll be my first AliExpress transaction.


 





 Do it Bob. Just be careful with the IEMs, my friend. These are a Much easier to drive version of the Puros on Steroids, without the omnipresent highs....
  








 Keith


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting to hear back as I post this.  It'll be my first AliExpress transaction.
> ...


 

 How long should I expect it to take to hear back?  Just curious.


----------



## peter123

bob a (sd) said:


> How long should I expect it to take to hear back?  Just curious.




Monday China time would be normal I'd guess.


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> It was not meant as a awing at you Twin, I know you're normally much more concerned about burn in than me. It was more a general reflection. There's also a lot of other things like fit, isolation, pairing and build quality for example that one may not be able to give a  true impression on in a day or two. Again this is just my opinion.....


 





 Peter I didn't take it that way. I guess I feel a little Guilty about "Pushing" a review before I had totally gotten a Feel, and of course jumping on the Train prematurely.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I sincerely hoping I have to Eat my words a Second time concerning the LZA3. Truthfully at this point, RIGHT NOW AT THIS SECOND, I personally favor the LZ-Z03A over them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Peter I didn't take it that way. I guess I feel a little Guilty about "Pushing" a review before I had totally gotten a Feel, and of course jumping on the Train prematurely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jatergb

@Lurk650 So, it is not as balanced as the puro's then? Do you call it a bass-head pair?
  
 I'm looking for someone to put new Easy UEs in a class per se along with stuff like Puro, DQSM and TK12. Sound signatures aside, I'm looking for pure bang for buck factor or these popular models.


----------



## Lurk650

You should hear back by Easy tonight I'm pretty sure. Our days are his nights and I think he works weekends, if not then def Monday. He is usually very fast with replies
  
@jatergb, as Twin said they will eat the Puros and they will satisfy Bassheads and Detail Freaks. Even at the retail of $46 right now they are well worth it (Plus Easy will probably do it for cheaper like for me), I want to class these higher than $100 at this point. TK12 are classed at high $300 I believe and he said these go toe to toe when at 200hrs so there is that too
  
 Getting used to over ear is weird but after about 10-15 minutes they disappear in my ears.


----------



## jatergb

lurk650 said:


> You should hear back by Easy tonight I'm pretty sure. Our days are his nights and I think he works weekends, if not then def Monday. He is usually very fast with replies
> 
> @jatergb, as Twin said they will eat the Puros and they will satisfy Bassheads and Detail Freaks. Even at the retail of $46 right now they are well worth it (Plus Easy will probably do it for cheaper like for me), I want to class these higher than $100 at this point. TK12 are classed at high $300 I believe and he said these go toe to toe when at 200hrs so there is that too
> 
> Getting used to over ear is weird but after about 10-15 minutes they disappear in my ears.


 
  
 Ok then, will be waiting for someone with DQSM to compare them for me. @TwinACStacks do you still have your DQSM. I know you don't like them much but do you mind doing a quick A/B for me? I have DQSM on the way and I'm wondering what am I going to miss by chosing DQSM over Easy UE.
  
 Anyway, @Lurk650 I think, I will start saving up for TK12 or something above it's class. Maybe ER4S if I can keep calm for about an year. DQSM will play a very crucial role in me sticking to self-restraint mode.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes. I still have them . They are back in their box for safe storage in case I gift them or sell them. The Dqsm have a very refined sound with great clarity and quality. They also have an atrocious high mid and treble spike which renders them unwearable for me. I simply donot like javelins through me eardrums.

The UEs is darker overall but can generate significant treble just short of sharpness when needed. The DQSM is a tad more refined bit otherwise the UEs trumps it in everyway including comfort.

 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

I can vouch for the dqsm being way too spikey. I gave them every chance, tip rolling and source switching etc. for me they were lower Rez than my TK12's. Which had a different signature so that's another story!
They narrowly escaped the framing hammer cos someone bought them! Hope they like them! Chances are they do!
But man are they cool and bright with hardly any mid bass. (Decent sub though).


----------



## jatergb

twinacstacks said:


> Yes. I still have them . They are back in their box for safe storage in case I gift them or sell them. The Dqsm have a very refined sound with great clarity and quality. They also have an atrocious high mid and treble spike which renders them unwearable for me. I simply donot like javelins through me eardrums.
> 
> The UEs is darker overall but can generate significant treble just short of sharpness when needed. The DQSM is a tad more refined bit otherwise the UEs trumps it in everyway including comfort.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
  


skullophile said:


> I can vouch for the dqsm being way too spikey. I gave them every chance, tip rolling and source switching etc. for me they were lower Rez than my TK12's. Which had a different signature so that's another story!
> They narrowly escaped the framing hammer cos someone bought them! Hope they like them! Chances are they do!
> But man are they cool and bright with hardly any mid bass. (Decent sub though).


 
  
 ok then, I will give them a 50 hours burn-in and a week to shine. But at this point, I came to conclusion that every IEM needs to burn in a little and you should give them a few long sessions to see the details in the sound. So who knows I might start liking them Paul or Headsound guy. Let's see if I'll be happy or try to recover some money by selling them and try UEs then. Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

TwinACStacks, am I crazy in saying the UEs have more impact and rumble than the TK12?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> @TwinACStacks, am I crazy in saying the UEs have more impact and rumble than the TK12?


 

 Now that I like


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Now that I like


 





 That's what I hear lurk. Have You noticed that wicked Treble crossover that comes and then disappears just as quickly? (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AKA Ninja Treble).
 The Female vocals are to Die for. Some of the Best I've heard.
  
 The only thing I can fault (other than over-ears) about this earphone is that the Wire is a Tad Stiff other than at the memory ends.
  
 Just Superb.  It's getting progressively harder to find BAD Asian earphones.
  
 AND NOW Easy is teasing me with the New Shozy Zeros, I guess he is going to carry them SOON.
  
 I must have these. Or I will miss the Hype Train.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> That's what I hear lurk. Have You noticed that wicked Treble crossover that comes and then disappears just as quickly? D AKA Ninja Treble).
> The Female vocals are to Die for. Some of the Best I've heard.
> 
> The only thing I can fault (other than over-ears) about this earphone is that the Wire is a Tad Stiff other than at the memory ends.
> ...




Yes. I feel like it's about to be piercing my ears but it just cuts off and is smooth. Beyond the Moon is the song I really noticed it. 

Maybe time to do some cable searching, I do like the TK12 cable more


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> Maybe time to do some cable searching, I do like the TK12 cable more


 
 That dual pin detachable cable design is what the new Trinity Audio Phantom Series IEMs also have.  And their cables will be available as separate purchase.


----------



## nhatduongchi

Thanks Lurk650 for the tip. I ordered UEs, can't wait for it.


----------



## Paulpark222

Tennmak Banjo review. Enjoy!​  ​ ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/tennmak-banjo/reviews/15729​  ​  ​  ​ Paul​


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey guys,
 I read your praise about Easy UE and was wondering what Exact one you talk about...
 look like their a bunch of UE in Easy store..can you give me the link please?


----------



## Ewen

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html


----------



## Niyologist

ewen said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html




I'm definitely getting this.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay! Beautiful creature this UE! The sound description is very intriguing as well...
 The one I order are let's say more humble...it's the DIY UE custom.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html
 Any tough about them? Or fast comparaison with the killer UE?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Easy UE are 17 Ohm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....quite exotic!


----------



## Niyologist

I will post an honest review of the LZ-Z03A in the next 5 days or less.


----------



## chompchomps

For those with the Dual driver UE's.. .do the shells sit flush or does it protrude out a little? Any discomfort when using it while sleeping?


----------



## chompchomps

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay! Beautiful creature this UE! The sound description is very intriguing as well...
> The one I order are let's say more humble...it's the DIY UE custom.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html
> Any tough about them? Or fast comparaison with the killer UE?


 
  
 The one you ordered looks like its dual drivers consisting of 10mm and 8mm drivers. while the Killer UE's look like its dual 10mm?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah, and the detachable cable look like more ''basic''. Anyway, I must heard some Easy earphones before going crazy. For now, I just try the Xiamo Pistons 2, they are the reason why I became more curious about unknown chinese brands...
 Should stop drinking and just buy chinese earphones instead!


----------



## chompchomps

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, and the detachable cable look like more ''basic''. Anyway, I must heard some Easy earphones before going crazy. For now, I just try the Xiamo Pistons 2, they are the reason why I became more curious about unknown chinese brands...
> Should stop drinking and just buy chinese earphones instead!


 
 Or you can drink while listening to chinese earphones.. The offerings from LZ are also quite impressive.. the A3's and the -03A's 
  
 Been meaning to pull the trigger on them recently until i bought the sony MDR-1As


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chompchomps said:


> Or you can drink while listening to chinese earphones.. The offerings from LZ are also quite impressive.. the A3's and the -03A's
> 
> Been meaning to pull the trigger on them recently until i bought the sony MDR-1As


 

 Hehe, I already do this with ''Made in China not chinese'' earphones, like the Yamaha Eph100 right now with a good scotch ale beer (not made in china but made in Quebec)...I order the LZ-02A too, to try different sub 50$ earphones. Hope i'm not too enthusiastic about all of this! And for your MDR-1A do you chek Ebay often? I think you can find good deal there.


----------



## chompchomps

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, I already do this with ''Made in China not chinese'' earphones, like the Yamaha Eph100 right now with a good scotch ale beer (not made in china but made in Quebec)...I order the LZ-02A too, to try different sub 50$ earphones. Hope i'm not too enthusiastic about all of this! And for your MDR-1A do you chek Ebay often? I think you can find good deal there.


 
  
 Heard good stuff about the Yamaha Eph100.. still no cash for that. 
  
 Picked up the MDR-1As locally for about 160USD. pretty good deal if you ask me.. 
  
 Still reluctant to splash some cash on a desktop amp... gonna start looking at chinese stuff again


----------



## Lurk650

I believe me and twin are the only ones with the UEs. Haven't tried sleeping in them. I only take naps with my Tenores lol. Not really sure how much they protrude. Can take a pic later. 

Also, Nymphonomaniac message Easy first to see if you can get a discount.


----------



## DcPlusOne

Ordered the 2016 UEs Custom. Couldn't resist after Easy adjusted the price for me, wish I had opted for EMS instead of free shipping. Here comes the wait!


----------



## Koolpep

dcplusone said:


> Ordered the 2016 UEs Custom. Couldn't resist after Easy adjusted the price for me, wish I had opted for EMS instead of free shipping. Here comes the wait!


 

 Can you let me know which link you used?
  
 Many thanks!


----------



## chompchomps

dcplusone said:


> Ordered the 2016 UEs Custom. Couldn't resist after Easy adjusted the price for me, wish I had opted for EMS instead of free shipping. Here comes the wait!


 
 what was the adjusted price?


----------



## DcPlusOne

koolpep said:


> Can you let me know which link you used?
> 
> Many thanks!


 
 Hey there! 
  
 Here's the link which I used...http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html
  
 Welcome!


----------



## DcPlusOne

chompchomps said:


> what was the adjusted price?


 
 I am not sure if I can openly say it since none of the head fi'ers here did that. I will pm you instead.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

dcplusone said:


> chompchomps said:
> 
> 
> > what was the adjusted price?
> ...


 

 Good move as disclosure might jeopardize others receiving the adjustment.


----------



## vinknight

Ordered the 2016 UEs red.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will probably come after two weeks or so because i chose the free shipping.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

can you pm me the adjusted price? thanks


----------



## Paulpark222

These are amazing... stay tuned for the review.
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## vinknight

alizeofeniquito said:


> can you pm me the adjusted price? thanks


 
 Done


----------



## DcPlusOne

vinknight said:


> Ordered the 2016 UEs red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am also hoping that i will come after two weeks but from what the rest experienced...a month maybe?


----------



## crabdog

vinknight said:


> Ordered the 2016 UEs red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I will probably end up ordering these too. Hope the hype is justified! I want to try dual driver anyway.


----------



## DcPlusOne

paulpark222 said:


> These are amazing... stay tuned for the review.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 
 Noooooo, I already ordered the 2016 UEs Customs...


----------



## justPasca

paulpark222 said:


> These are amazing... stay tuned for the review.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 

 could you make comparison between this and Easy UEs?


----------



## CGrish

twinacstacks said:


> I don't know the answer either other than the fact that a mic simply gives more chance for something to go wrong and as I NEVER listen to my phone I don't need it anyways. I use dedicated music sources.
> 
> 
> BTW: it IS the EASY UE*s* Custom. The UE is a completely different earphone.
> ...



Could you compare the two UE's for me? I just pulled the trigger on the new 2016 customs because of your hyping and am just wondering if I made a bad decision. I sorta like a flatter sounds, which these don't sound like, but they're beautiful and seem to do what they're meant for incredibly.
-Grish


----------



## vinknight

dcplusone said:


> I am also hoping that i will come after two weeks but from what the rest experienced...a month maybe?


 
  
 Based on past experiences with Taobao which i guess works similarly to Aliexpress, delivery were generally about 2 weeks. They are from an agent though. Luckily i'm having exams now so it helps to distract me from the wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  


crabdog said:


> I will probably end up ordering these too. Hope the hype is justified! I want to try dual driver anyway.


 
  
 Yea i hope it lives up to my expectations haha although something tells me its not going to be so high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it really does, maybe i will switch my future iems to china made ones.
  
 For the rest asking for the discount for the UEs, i'm not sure if this is accepted here but it gave me extra money for a VE Monk. Go figure


----------



## Paulpark222

justpasca said:


> can you compare it to Easy UEs?


 
 I don't own Easy UEs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm probably going to write a comparison review between **** UE and **** UEs.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## peter123

paulpark222 said:


> These are amazing... stay tuned for the review.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul




Which one is it?


----------



## Paulpark222

That's **** UEs.


----------



## peter123

paulpark222 said:


> That's **** UEs.




Nice, I've also got a pair coming after being thoroughly impressed by the original **** UE. I'd guess we'll get at least two **** UE vs UEs in not too long then. 

I also noticed that Easy Earphones has already listed the SHOZY Zero in their store so I'll be able to do a wood comparison between the Zero and Easy M2 soon as well. 

Exciting times!


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> *Is there any particular reason why we haven't been hearing about the Joyroom E103?* What little information I've been able to find is suggesting they're better than the E107.


 
 Quote:


anticute said:


> Probably because @1clearhead hasn't bought one yet.  AFAIK, he's the one that brought the E107 to everyone's attention, I for one wouldn't have jumped on it without his recommendation. *Looks pretty, though*.


 
 Quote:


to.m said:


> I'm still waiting for my E107 but yesterday discovered E103 and..* I think me will want them *


 
  
 I mentioned a good amount of pages back that I basically heard the E103, E100, and E500.
  
 .......and after a long audition the E103 and E100 are not my cup of tea. Both the E103 and the E100 sounds either murky or too artificial for me, so I decided not to buy them. The E500, in the other hand, might be worth a try for anyone interested on them. I only found them to be a little splashy on the treble.
  
 Now, if you already ordered the E103's, give them a shot and extend some reviews. Is always good to know!
  
 But, overall I won't be getting any other Joyrooms anytime, soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....unless, the sound signature catches my ears.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

bob a (sd) said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > @TwinACStacks, am I crazy in saying the UEs have more impact and rumble than the TK12?
> ...


 

 Pulled the trigger tonight on the UEs after making a complete ***** of myself trying to navigate things on AliExpress.  It was my first time there and I guess trying to make an adjusted purchase at oh-dark-thirty when I should have been sleeping is my excuse.
  
 I think you guys have said about 2 to 2.5 weeks for delivery if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## nhlean96

Anyone tried the Superlux HD381F ? Superlux has been the best p/p brand ever, and the HD381F has been well rated.
 If any of you guys have these, please tell me your impression about them


----------



## Sylmar

nhlean96 said:


> Anyone tried the Superlux HD381F ? Superlux has been the best p/p brand ever, and the HD381F has been well rated.
> If any of you guys have these, please tell me your impression about them


 
 Clear sound but not piercing, good clear bass. Not overly warm. Cable is a bit on the thin side. They give the expression of not being wellbuilt but are actually pretty good in build, they won't break easily. I appreciate them (got 3 pairs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I like my KZ Ate's better though. More detail and warmer sound (which I like).


----------



## kvad

nhlean96 said:


> Anyone tried the Superlux HD381F ? Superlux has been the best p/p brand ever, and the HD381F has been well rated.
> If any of you guys have these, please tell me your impression about them


 
  
 I got mine a few years ago and at the time I thought they were superb, fun and engaging with a good amount of bass and no piercing high tones. Somewhat lacking in clarity and separation though, but no complaints for the price. Picking them up today I still find them entertaining, but there are plenty of better choices today.


----------



## SilentCinema

paulpark222 said:


> That's **** UEs.


I had my eye on these a while back, i was waiting for someone to review them.


----------



## ozkan

paulpark222 said:


> I don't own Easy UEs.:confused_face:
> 
> I'm probably going to write a comparison review between **** UE and **** UEs.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to your comparison.


----------



## leobigfield

paulpark222 said:


> That's **** UEs.




Please, if possible could you compare it to the hisoundaudio HA-2 too? Thanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Pulled the trigger tonight on the UEs after making a complete ***** of myself trying to navigate things on AliExpress.  It was my first time there and I guess trying to make an adjusted purchase at oh-dark-thirty when I should have been sleeping is my excuse.
> 
> I think you guys have said about 2 to 2.5 weeks for delivery if I'm not mistaken.


 





 Bob, I just went back and looked at USPS tracking for the Easy UEs. They were accepted (mailed) by China Post on 3/17 and I received them 3/28 at my door in Warren, Mi. They came into Chicago Sort on 3/25. 3 Days Chicago to Detroit ,which by the way IS a record. It's usually 5-6 days. So 11 Days TOTAL.  Just short of 2 weeks, but it can vary a lot. It took 29 Days for my LZA3 to make the same trip.
  








 TWIN


----------



## gunaka

Tomorrow I will order myself new earphones and I can't decide between Xiaomi Piston 3 and Hybrid.
 I mostly listen to Metal and Rock so I want to know which earphones would suit me more?
  
 Is it worth to pay 30% more and get Hybrid model instead of Piston 3 ?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Guys: are the DIY se846/ur900 fakes sold by easy on Ali express any good? Thanks for any guidance


----------



## Skullophile

gunaka said:


> Tomorrow I will order myself new earphones and I can't decide between Xiaomi Piston 3 and Hybrid.
> 
> I mostly listen to Metal and Rock so I want to know which earphones would suit me more?
> 
> Is it worth to pay 30% more and get Hybrid model instead of Piston 3 ?


I have the hybrids, they are a little dark and the bass dosn't reach super low and there's a fair bit of mid-bass, they are good for the money though.
I also have the Xiaomi piston 2 which have a more even FR than the hybrids. I like them much more than the hybrids but you need big ears because of their shape.
The piston 3 reviews I've read say they are similar to the 2's and they look a lot more comfy. So if you like it dark and bassy go for the hybrids but if you want more treble extension go for the piston 3's. Or both and give away the one you like least.


----------



## Lurk650

dcplusone said:


> Noooooo, I already ordered the 2016 UEs Customs...




You did not make a bad choice. These UEs are stellar. Also about 2 weeks to receive them, mime took 17 days from order and Twins took 11 days.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> You did not make a bad choice. These UEs are stellar. Also about 2 weeks to receive them, mime took 17 days from order and Twins took 11 days.


 
 Still waiting on a reply from easy before I hit the buy on these. They must be busy over there or someone is having a day off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 EDIT: Oops there it is


----------



## posnera

I'm intrigued by the Easy UEs as well. Sorry, this thread is kind of cluttered. 
Can someone give me an idea of the sound signature? I listen to mainly rock, interested in good but not boomy bass and non fatiguing treble. 
Also, if someone could PM me the current deal that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

posnera said:


> I'm intrigued by the Easy UEs as well. Sorry, this thread is kind of cluttered.
> Can someone give me an idea of the sound signature? I listen to mainly rock, interested in good but not boomy bass and non fatiguing treble.
> Also, if someone could PM me the current deal that would be great.
> Thanks!




Twins review should be up soon but my findings are an impactful and rumbling bass with clear mids and highs that seem like they are gonna be overly bright but hit that sweet spot and don't fatigue you. 

Rock sounds great on these. Listening to Opeth as I type this actually lol.


----------



## RedJohn456

The rapid release of iems from EE and others (HCK etc) seems to be really changing how it used it be before, and not necessarily in a good way. Whats the point in getting something expensive if the price will drop like a day or two after, and a new successor is released a few days later.
  
 I guess its just me, but I miss the good old days when we could easily tell what was a gem or not, these days its getting harder and harder with a tsunami of products all from the same seller or tow. Not really what the spirit of this thread was all about imo. /rant


----------



## RedJohn456

And I am not sure I like how much influence the sellers seem to have on these threads, and the access they seem to have, not kosher in my book. but just my opinion


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled the trigger tonight on the UEs after making a complete ***** of myself trying to navigate things on AliExpress.  It was my first time there and I guess trying to make an adjusted purchase at oh-dark-thirty when I should have been sleeping is my excuse.
> ...


 

 He messaged me this morning that they well be on their way tomorrow.  I figure 2 weeks.  Unless they come in via Miami again for another miracle 7 day delivery!


----------



## gunaka

skullophile said:


> I have the hybrids, *they are a little dark*.


 
 I have read many times that users are also describe them as ''dark'', but what exactly does that mean?


----------



## peter123

gunaka said:


> I have read many times that users are also describe them as ''dark'', but what exactly does that mean?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/220770/describing-sound-a-glossary


----------



## Niyologist

gunaka said:


> I have read many times that users are also describe them as ''dark'', but what exactly does that mean?




Basically it means when there's less treble and more bass.


----------



## gunaka

peter123 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/220770/describing-sound-a-glossary


 
 Thx


----------



## Niyologist

Has Neutron ever supported DSD and DSF before? Because if it didn't before. It does now. It's DSD and DSF over PCM btw.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

_Curious_ regarding the *Ownlux A1* aka* Easy UEs Custom*:
  
    What are the dual driver sizes?  Looks like the description implies a 10mm dynamic (moving coil) woofer but what about the tweeter?    5mm?  6mm?
  

  
  
    And the 2-pin "needle plug" style detachable cable is described as both "ultra high purity silver" and "single crystal copper silver."   So what does that really mean?  Silver plated OFC copper?  Or something else?
  
   "J" is labeled as "PCB central controller" which I take to be the printed circuit board crossover networks.
  
   And no, I too haven't found anything on a Ownlux outfit.
  
  
   Like I said.... just _curious _





 
  
   When all is said and done, it's really the SQ and associated characteristics and not the technical details that make an IEM worthy.  Mine (blue, non-mic) is on the way


----------



## jdog

bob a (sd) said:


> _Curious_ regarding the *Ownlux A1* aka* Easy UEs Custom*:
> 
> What are the dual driver sizes?  Looks like the description implies a 10mm dynamic (moving coil) woofer but what about the tweeter?    5mm?  6mm?
> 
> ...


 
 I should have one coming my way, just behind yours.....


----------



## TwinACStacks

J in the product descriptin it states 10mm dynamic driver. It doesn't state the other smaller driver. My guess is that it is 7mm. On the "U" control board there are very clearly 2 seperate boards from the drawing. I am assuming one for each driver.

Regardless you ate right. It's about SQ.

They are Stellar. And the $50 USD makes them sound even sweeter to my ears.....

. TWIN


----------



## kimD

My impressed sounds from HZsound HZ-EP001
After 50 hours burned in much improved bass & mids forward, now very clearly of the vocals & detailed.
Totally no regret for purchased it guy, without amp the sound still pretty nice 









Added word, now I found my sound of music lol


----------



## Vishal

Ordered Easy UEs red no mic... 
This is insanity. Somebody please put me in a rehab center. I think I should stay away from head-fi for some duration. 

@Twin..somebody said truth few pages back that you are an enabler. 

Vishal.


----------



## carltonh

Out of curiosity, what are the sales that Aliexpress has throughout the year? They just had their anniversary sale. I know they do an 11-11 sale, even though I didn't use them last November. Anything else major?


----------



## crabdog

vishal said:


> Ordered Easy UEs red no mic...
> This is insanity. Somebody please put me in a rehab center. I think I should stay away from head-fi for some duration.
> 
> @Twin..somebody said truth few pages back that you are an enabler.
> ...



I did the same lol. This will be my last buy for a while.


----------



## RedJohn456

vishal said:


> Ordered Easy UEs red no mic...
> This is insanity. Somebody please put me in a rehab center. I think I should stay away from head-fi for some duration.
> 
> @Twin..somebody said truth few pages back that you are an enabler.
> ...


 

 no disrespect to anyone, but if you stick around long enough, you know whose opinions are to be taken with a grain of salt and whose are to be taken with a giant tub of salt. Don't be so hasty to jump on any iems, take your time to look around as well.


----------



## Vishal

redjohn456 said:


> no disrespect to anyone, but if you stick around long enough, you know whose options are to be taken with a grain of salt and whose are to be taken with a giant tub of salt. Don't be so hasty to jump on any iems, take your time to look around as well.



Ya you said it right.. I should have waited more or I need some peace of mind.


----------



## 1clearhead

Okay, so I was able to find a hybrid that looks very similar to the Bette/i.valux on taobao and burned them in for over 100 hours just to give a more thorough and justifiable review. I don't know if they are the same in the sense of same Driver or BA armature, since the model number and specs are a little different. But they are on top of my list for several surprising reasons, which I will explain below......
  
 They are refered to as the *HLSX-808*
  
 Specs:
  
 Impedance: 32 ohms
 Sensitivity: 108db
 Frequency range: 8 ---- 25000hz
  
  
 Comparing *HLSX-808* with *Sendiy M2*
  
 The sound signature persay are extremely similar in soundstage and presense to my Sendiy M2 using the silver tuned nozzles, but in the sense of hearing a BA armature for the vocals and details in place of a dynamic driver. Immediately, when you first hear the HLSX-808, you are also reminded of the incredibly similar bass response of the Sendiy M2. They both sound "eerie similar" in this sense, but you'll be quickly reminded that the vocals and hi-end details sounds more like a BA with the HLSX-808. The question is; which one am I more prone to grab first and listen to? Well? After burning the HLSX-808 for over 100 hours, I'd say that the HLSX-808 edges out the Sendiy M2 just because of the BA's breath-taking sound signature effect. But, I will never sell the M2 short from sounding just as good as a dynamic driver, that's for sure!
  
 Comparing *HLSX-808* with *K3003* by ****
  
 The bass on the HLSX-808 hits deeper, smother and more realistic to the source when compared to the K3003. And though the K3003 sounds airy and spacious, the HLSX-808 sounds spacious, crisp and detailed on top, as well. I personally prefer a more airy sound, but the HLSX-808 makes up for it on that beautiful and luxious bass response. Because both have a big soundstage, both produce nice life-like vocals; airy and life-like on the K3003, while the vocals are spacious and crisp sounding with the HLSX-808. If you would ask me; which one would you grab first and listen to? It would have to be the HLSX-808 for its all around sound signature, which adapts to more different genre's because of its brilliant bass response than the K3003 are capable of.
  
 This was my choice of color and wire for the *HLSX-808*. Enjoy!
  

  
 PS. They come with a chin slider adjuster!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Got them here......
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4004-11615133900.10.DropBo&id=520850490417
  
  
 Final note: I would like to thank 'TWINS' for being one of the pioneers on the Bette/i.valux find and reviewer. The HLSX-808 might be similar or the same item as they look very much alike.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> I believe me and twin are the only ones with the UEs. Haven't tried sleeping in them. I only take naps with my Tenores lol. Not really sure how much they protrude. Can take a pic later.
> 
> Also, Nymphonomaniac message Easy first to see if you can get a discount.




i did message easy and apparently offer is not really tempting.. maybe i dont have that kind of repo yet.. i did tell him im from headfi ;p


----------



## Ashwin HL

gunaka said:


> Tomorrow I will order myself new earphones and I can't decide between Xiaomi Piston 3 and Hybrid.
> 
> I mostly listen to Metal and Rock so I want to know which earphones would suit me more?
> 
> Is it worth to pay 30% more and get Hybrid model instead of Piston 3 ?




Yes ..
The hybrids are worth the price.
If you have never owned hybrid IEMs ..these are a good introduction to the category.
I personally own both and enjoy music on the hybrids more than the piston 3.
Hybrid are suitable for more modern genres like rock , pop , electro and synth pop.
They have accurate and immense base response as well but this comes with the cost of slight yet noticeable recessed vocals ..
Instrument separation is lovely and the soundstage is good as well.
But remember they sound nothing special before 100-150 hours of burn-in .
And I kid you not .. There are noticeable differences .

Coming to the piston 3 .
This IEM is also good and might even have a wider soundstage .
But the experience is more lively that the hybrids.

If I were to choose between the two.
I would go for the hybrids.


----------



## Lurk650

Couldn't really pinpoint what I was hearing before but after more listening, currently have Eagles - Hotel California (Acoustic Live), the UEs bring you into the music. You are the artist and everything is surrounding you. 
  
 Earlier today I was listening to Sade "Hold onto Your Love" and was dancing around my room b/c of how engaging these are. Make music just fun to listen to, I'm not really hearing the music anymore, I'm experiencing it. Weird lol.
  
 They are easy to drive but give them power and they seem to really enjoy it. Gotta be careful with the volume, you can bump them up at high levels but still be quite comfortable. These are just my ~50 hour impressions.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Couldn't really pinpoint what I was hearing before but after more listening, currently have Eagles - Hotel California (Acoustic Live), the UEs bring you into the music. You are the artist and everything is surrounding you.
> 
> Earlier today I was listening to Sade "Hold onto Your Love" and was dancing around my room b/c of how engaging these are. Make music just fun to listen to, I'm not really hearing the music anymore, I'm experiencing it. Weird lol.
> 
> They are easy to drive but give them power and they seem to really enjoy it. Gotta be careful with the volume, you can bump them up at high levels but still be quite comfortable. These are just my ~50 hour impressions.


 
 That sounds exactly like my experience with the VE Monk. If the UEs can provide a similar experience I would be over the moon.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> That sounds exactly like my experience with the VE Monk. If the UEs can provide a similar experience I would be over the moon.


 
 Hopefully it does!
  
 Listening to the Remastered version of Phil Collin's "Face Value" from HDTracks right now. Fantastic.
  
 TK12 has a thicker overall sound. Glad both of them provide great bass and great details but with just enough of different sound sig. 
  
 OOTB they sound great though you will hear a bit of congestion in the treble but yeah Twin is right, as you burn them in they really open up. Was cleared up within a few hours of burn in and keep getting better.


----------



## Akmola Lola

Demmit lurk, still didnt get my hands on TK12 yet and UE starting to slip into my head already.. this poison is strong..


----------



## justvinh

Guys after a few days using the LZ03a, the sound have smoothen out abit but the cable man, the cable is freakin ugly the more I look at it the more I hate it, it looks and feel so cheap. I also found that the mic button does not work for me on an IP6


----------



## crabdog

justvinh said:


> Guys after a few days using the LZ03a, the sound have smoothen out abit but the cable man, the cable is freakin ugly the more I look at it the more I hate it, it looks and feel so cheap. I also found that the mic button does not work for me on an IP6


 
 Yeah the cable is pretty ballz, slightly better than KZ but the button works fine on my galaxy note 5. I don't know if the sound on mine has smoothed out at all. They're okay for most songs but there are a few that are sibilant and harsh and I can't listen with them. I do like their appearance and they're comfortable but the music seems to lack emotion with them.
  
 Anyway my VJJB K4 and Tenmak Piano will both arrive today and I also ordered Easy UEs so I should find something good out of those. If not I will just wait for the monk+.


----------



## justvinh

crabdog said:


> Yeah the cable is pretty ballz, slightly better than KZ but the button works fine on my galaxy note 5. I don't know if the sound on mine has smoothed out at all. They're okay for most songs but there are a few that are sibilant and harsh and I can't listen with them. I do like their appearance and they're comfortable but the music seems to lack emotion with them.
> 
> Anyway my VJJB K4 and Tenmak Piano will both arrive today and I also ordered Easy UEs so I should find something good out of those. If not I will just wait for the monk+. :happy_face1:



My monk "prus" is on the way to australia ahaha cant wait  the lack of strain relief on the LZ also worry me abit


----------



## crabdog

justvinh said:


> My monk "prus" is on the way to australia ahaha cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Honestly I don't think the lack of strain relief will be a problem for me because my LZ will either end up in a drawer or I will sell them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

It gets worse.
  
Easy Has the Shozy Zero in his store.
  
 Oh My......
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Akmola Lola

KZ ED9 vs KZ ATE vs Easy UE?
  
 i know its not the correct comparison as its on a different price point but would like to know some rough comparison if anyone can give their 2cents..


----------



## goodluck4u

*HLSX-808*. (@1clearhead)

 Bette i.valux 10mm 

  
 To compare two pics. there are the different bent holes of their back. I don't know the difference between two earphones.


----------



## 1clearhead

goodluck4u said:


> *HLSX-808*. (@1clearhead)
> 
> Bette i.valux 10mm
> 
> ...


 

 Good looking out!
  
 I also noticed that my default tips are different. But, it looks like those tips came in my package as well.
  
 .....I read somewhere that the Bette/i.valux sounds too bright for some people, but minds sounds crisp, clear and detailed.
  
 Can anyone here specify how they really sound coming from their Bette/i.Valux? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vishal

Guys any impressions on tk13..? 
According to Easy it has more bass and better resolution than tk12. 
Iam wondering how much bass it would be.. as tk12 has lot of bass according to people here. 
Mine tk12 are still on the way btw. 

Vishal.


----------



## alegmlima

Which one should I buy?
  
 Easy UE dymanic - $36,00
  
 Easy UE 3ba - $110,00.
  
 3x the price! the 3ba is much better? Anyone tried them?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

alegmlima said:


> Which one should I buy?
> 
> Easy UE dymanic - $36,00
> 
> ...


 






 Neither. Easy UEs Custom $50 Stellar performance regardless of price.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

goodluck4u said:


> *HLSX-808*. (@1clearhead)
> 
> Bette i.valux 10mm
> 
> ...


 





 The Gold ones look more like my original that has the offset Bass Port, The Blue ones the Standoff and cable. I realize that some need a mic, but the Un-miced versions have much stouter hardware at the splitter and Plug body.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

vishal said:


> Guys any impressions on tk13..?
> According to Easy it has more bass and better resolution than tk12.
> Iam wondering how much bass it would be.. as tk12 has lot of bass according to people here.
> Mine tk12 are still on the way btw.
> ...


 





 The TK12 has an Elevated Bass level. It's present ALL the time, which accounts for it sounding very BIG when you listen to it. The Bass although it has good sub-bass extension, doesn't go as Low as the Shockwave. I also believe, (and I'm still comparing), that the Easy UEs can also extend lower. It has a very similar presentation to the TK12.
  
 Lurk may want to interject something here as well, he also has Both the TK12 and the UEs.
  
 JMO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> The TK12 has an Elevated Bass level. It's present ALL the time, which accounts for it sounding very BIG when you listen to it. The Bass although it has good sub-bass extension, doesn't go as Low as the Shockwave. I also believe, (and I'm still comparing), that the Easy UEs can also extend lower. It has a very similar presentation to the TK12.
> 
> Lurk may want to interject something here as well, he also has Both the TK12 and the UEs.
> 
> ...




I agree. TK12 bass is thicker, UEs digs deeper with more rumble and impact. Idk if I'm explaining it right lol, may just need to be something you hear.

alegmlima http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> The TK12 has an Elevated Bass level. It's present ALL the time, which accounts for it sounding very BIG when you listen to it. The Bass although it has good sub-bass extension, doesn't go as Low as the Shockwave. I also believe, (and I'm still comparing), that the Easy UEs can also extend lower. It has a very similar presentation to the TK12.
> 
> Lurk may want to interject something here as well, he also has Both the TK12 and the UEs.
> 
> ...


 
 Spent some time yesterday swapping back and forth between the TK12s, Icons, Trinity Delta and Sony XB90EXs while watching Jordan Spieth melt down at the Masters.  Here is how I would rank them for SQ and overall user experience:
  

TK12
Trinity Delta
Oneplus Icon / XB90EX (tie)
  
 The TK12 just has an overall enjoyable tuning than the others and checks more boxes.  I really like the others though and will use them frequently depending on mood and situation.  As always, YMMV.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I agree. TK12 bass is thicker, UEs digs deeper with more rumble and impact. Idk if I'm explaining it right lol, may just need to be something you hear.
> 
> @alegmlima http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


 





 Lurk, I couldn't have explained it better myself. It's spot-on.
  
 I'm still in Awe. To me most over-ears lack the impact of their cylindrical bretheren. NOT the case with these plastic shells however.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Spent some time yesterday swapping back and forth between the TK12s, Icons, Trinity Delta and Sony XB90EXs while watching Jordan Spieth melt down at the Masters.  Here is how I would rank them for SQ and overall user experience:
> 
> 
> TK12
> ...


 





 Pickr the TK12 is just outstanding. Truthfully it's the first IEM I reach for. I have Better, I have MANY (WAY too many) worse, but they are still pretty much my go tos.
  








 TWIN


----------



## BloodyPenguin

*MusicMaker* is just fantastic.  
  
 They really do produce some wonderful products.
  
 I have the *Tomahawk*, *Tomahawk IEM* and *Ting *(in those colors).  They all sound wonderful.
  
 I have reviews of the Tomahawk and Ting up already on the forums.  The Tomahawk IEM review will be coming soon.
  
  
 Can't wait to try out more of there stuff and see what they produce in the future.
  
 --


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Neither. Easy UEs Custom $50 Stellar performance regardless of price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As much as I hate to say it link me to this one you scoundrel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 If you are talking my blue ones here they are not here yet


----------



## TwinACStacks

bloodypenguin said:


> *MusicMaker* is just fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BP, The Shockwave III is simply in a different universe. A little pricey but the Hi Fidelity SQ is absolutely worth it. I have nothing else in memory or possession that is in the same league. I would say it is World Class.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twinacstacks said:


> BP, The Shockwave III is simply in a different universe. A little pricey but the Hi Fidelity SQ is absolutely worth it. I have nothing else in memory or possession that is in the same league. I would say it is World Class.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN




Already have my eye on that as my next MusicMaker product to get. 

--


----------



## TwinACStacks

Paulpark has this other 5 driver availablle from HCK ?coming in with identical specs. He is going to put it through it's paces then we are going to exchange.

Should be interesting. 5 driver shootout?

. TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> As much as I hate to say it link me to this one you scoundrel
> 
> If you are talking my blue ones here they are not here yet:mad:




Yes, Red or Blue. 10th time I've posted link in this thread lolol

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> Paulpark has this other 5 driver availablle from HCK ?coming in with identical specs. He is going to put it through it's paces then we are going to exchange.
> 
> Should be interesting. 5 driver shootout?
> 
> . TWIN


yay the zt5 right?


----------



## crabdog

Some early impressions on the VJJB K4:
  
 Really nice packaging! Extremely sturdy cardboard box with minimalistic  design as seen in the photo. 6 different size tips plus 1 pair of foam tips and a cloth carrying pouch. Build quality is good. They're lightweight and very comfortable. The cable looks similar to the KZ style but without the stickiness and there's also a plastic chin slider and strain relief on the jack and y-splitter.
  
 OOTB the sound is rich, warm and slightly dark but still detailed. Bass is plentiful and well controlled. Already I'm liking them a lot and they've instantly become one of my favorites. Purchased from the Easy store for about $14, which in my opinion is a great buy.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Yes, Red or Blue. 10th time I've posted link in this thread lolol
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


 
 THX Lurk, with so many Easy UE iem's I've lost track. I have these coming in blue. Seems every Chinese custom builder has a UE! I mean ****, Easy and HCK all have a UE! Twin THX you too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nice CrabD, I like VJJ's little velvet bags


----------



## TwinACStacks

The K4 is really nice I like it quite a bit. My wife has claimed possession of it though. She uses ithem more than her Hyperions.

I wonder what she is gonna do when she hears the LZA3?

. TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog, I'm glad you like them and I didn't steer you wrong! I like the sound, maybe it's the timbre, that the wood gives it.

Im falling in love with the UEs, I wish I could listen to them but they are at home burning in. Brought the Bette with me since it's been a while since I listened to them.


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> The K4 is really nice I like it quite a bit. My wife has claimed possession of it though. She uses ithem more than her Hyperions.
> 
> I wonder what she is gonna do when she hears the LZA3?
> 
> . TWIN


 
 Yeah I forgot to mention that I had to resort to the Zircon tips once again as none of the ones provided are big enough lol. I had high hopes for the whirlwind tips that came with the Piano (the main reason I bought them) but they failed me too! It's getting rather tedious changing over the same tips between every single iem in my current rotation...


----------



## CADCAM

twinacstacks said:


> That is an understatement. The Bass on the LZA3 (what little of it is left after 100 hours) is tighter by a tad. But that's it.
> 
> TWIN


 
 My LZ Z03A's are also lacking after a few weeks of listening...


----------



## TwinACStacks

cadcam said:


> My LZ Z03A's are also lacking after a few weeks of listening...:mad:




 Cad, that statement was the result of a stupid newbie mistake. I simply had inserted them too far to get a seal into my ear, which can have the same shallow effect as not inserting them far enough. The LZA3 are just fine. My bad.

The LZ-Z03A have decent bass and extension but probably would seem a little bass-light to many. I find the bass quite good but yes there could be more.

They were never bass cannons in the first place.

You want SERIOUS bass, check out the Easy UEs Customs.

 TWIN


----------



## CADCAM

justvinh said:


> Guys after a few days using the LZ03a, the sound have smoothen out abit but the cable man, the cable is freakin ugly the more I look at it the more I hate it, it looks and feel so cheap. I also found that the mic button does not work for me on an IP6


 
 Let me know if the sound changes from OOTB good bass and detail to a bit sharp and lacking authority...


----------



## SuperLuigi

cadcam said:


> My LZ Z03A's are also lacking after a few weeks of listening...


 
  
 Have others experienced this as well?  I just ordered the Z03As after all the positve comments from earlier.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> The Gold ones look more like my original that has the offset Bass Port, The Blue ones the Standoff and cable. I realize that some need a mic, but the Un-miced versions have much stouter hardware at the splitter and Plug body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info......they sound totally incredible to me. I'm using them with medium foam tips from Sidy and they are just blowing me away right now! 
  
 I'm also getting the HLSX 8mm version any day now with the black cables as well. I will give some impressions once I give them a thorough burn-in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks 'TWIN' brother.


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for the info......they sound totally incredible to me. I'm using them with medium foam tips from Sidy and they are just blowing me away right now!
> 
> I'm also getting the 8mm version any day now with the black cables as well. I will give some impressions once I give them a thorough burn-in. :wink_face:   Thanks 'TWIN' brother.




 Clear I wish you luck. I have not heard a good report about the 8mm version unfortunately.

 TWIN


----------



## Niyologist

cadcam said:


> My LZ Z03A's are also lacking after a few weeks of listening...:mad:




The SpinFit eartips boosted the subbass for my LZ-Z03A.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bloodypenguin said:


> Already have my eye on that as my next MusicMaker product to get.
> 
> --




BP get a hold of Easy at his Aliexpress store he has a killer price on these for head fiers.

 TWIN


----------



## CADCAM

superluigi said:


> Have others experienced this as well?  I just ordered the Z03As after all the positve comments from earlier.


 
 I don't know if the hp itself is changing or it's just the effect of also listening to other hp's. I have been listening to my Superlux EVO's which I know are bassy but the change in the LZ seems more than just a loss of low end. They are still nice sounding though and I'm going to try some more tips. I also have switched to my HD668B which do not have the bass of the EVO to see if this makes an impact on sound when switching to the LZ's.
 A member suggested that this may be an issue of getting used to the EVO then switching directly to the LZ resulting in the perceived sound change...who knows but I think you will like the Z03A. Let me know if you have any similar experience.  
  
 FYI I am obviously not expecting the LZ's to sound like EVO's


----------



## CADCAM

niyologist said:


> The SpinFit eartips boosted the subbass for my LZ-Z03A.


 
 I was using Auvio's but ended up switching to Puro's stock tips as everything seemed a bit better overall for me. I don't have the Spinfits but will get some. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Clear I wish you luck. I have not heard a good report about the 8mm version unfortunately.
> 
> TWIN


 

 I also noticed there are different DIY makers for this same housing on taobao......maybe I'll get lucky!
  
 .....I'm crossing my fingers on this one!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twinacstacks said:


> BP get a hold of Easy at his Aliexpress store he has a killer price on these for head fiers.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 PMed.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> The K4 is really nice I like it quite a bit. My wife has claimed possession of it though. She uses ithem more than her Hyperions.
> 
> I wonder what she is gonna do when she hears the LZA3?
> 
> . TWIN


----------



## shrisha

Could someone pm to me "The Link" as well? Thank you. Been thinking about Easy UE. I like my Havi's very much, even bass lacking not hurt their awesomeness. And VJJB V1 which is kind a same design not really in a same league with Havi's. Having both so I know what I'm talking about. Easy UE have resistance 17Ω. So they kind a in a middle between them. Dynamic range is one thing but how they resolve the sound stage and instrument separation? Is anyone having Havi B3 Pro 1 and Easy UE 2016 can shed some light on this?
 Much appreciated.


----------



## Lurk650

Lol Puros are bass light compared to Bettes, Bettes are bass light compared to the UEs.

Listening to the Bettes right now and the treble is just over the edge of my bareable brightness. Can still listen though


----------



## TwinACStacks

. Uummmhmmmmm....
Lurk how long before you realized you were a closet 
Basshead?

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I've known about my problem for some time now....
 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> . Uummmhmmmmm....
> Lurk how long before you realized you were a closet
> Basshead?
> 
> TWIN




Been too long without subs in my car I guess I'm filling the void. Most bass oriented earphones I've tried you have to take away from other areas. TK12 and UEs give you that bass without suffering in the mids and highs


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> . Uummmhmmmmm....
> Lurk how long before you realized you were a closet
> Basshead?
> 
> TWIN


 

 In Lurk's defense he may not have known the outcome from listening to Chinese Budget IEM's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sure think I've become more of one, especially after my initial listen to ZS1's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 p.s. Pizza sent out for me too


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> Been too long without subs in my car I guess I'm filling the void. Most bass oriented earphones I've tried you have to take away from other areas. TK12 and UEs give you that bass without suffering in the mids and highs


yeh I'm filling the same void. I actually need my car trunk now lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

My first clue was the Rock Zircon, but still I hid it from my friends and family.....

I'm still in denial.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Then one day my wife came home from work early and caught me.....

Sleeping with My Subwoofer.

All I could say was: " Honey, it's NOT what it looks like!!! I was thinking of you the whole time...."

 TWIN


----------



## nhatduongchi

Haha...that's funny Twin


----------



## Niyologist

twinacstacks said:


> Then one day my wife came home from work early and caught me.....
> 
> Sleeping with My Subwoofer.
> 
> ...




HA! XD


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> My first clue was the Rock Zircon, but still I hid it from my friends and family.....
> 
> I'm still in denial.
> 
> TWIN


loool I knew you'd reach the other side one day, closet basshead and stagehead


----------



## Lurk650

I feel like its always been there but listening to the Bettes now there seems to be a lack of resolution, clarity, slightly staticky sound to the treble. IDK how to explain it but it just doesn't sound smooth and clean to me. Gonna need to do more listening, maybe go back to Large Auvio from the Mediums


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> In Lurk's defense he may not have known the outcome from listening to Chinese Budget IEM's:wink_face: I sure think I've become more of one, especially after my initial listen to ZS1's:blink:
> 
> p.s. Pizza sent out for me too:basshead:




ZS1s are the schiznit, even if they are somewhat flawed. They'll always have a place in my collection


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> ZS1s are the schiznit, even if they are somewhat flawed. They'll always have a place in my collection




Well "B" I let mine go to a friend who likes dat bass, but I sure kept both my Zn1's. But I'll never deny the ZS bass Besides I think the ZN1 is the best looking KZ to date, don't tell all my ED9's that I I wished they looked as seeet as the ZN's


----------



## justvinh

cadcam said:


> Let me know if the sound changes from OOTB good bass and detail to a bit sharp and lacking authority...



I found the high to be sharp ootb and it bother me less as I keep listening. The bass is there, but lacking the rumble and it does not go as deep


----------



## TwinACStacks

silentcinema said:


> loool I knew you'd reach the other side one day, closet basshead and stagehead


 





 At my worst, I used to have little "Stashes" of DAPs and BEATS EARPHONES all over the house.....
  
  
  
 I'm so ashamed.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> At my worst, I used to have little "Stashes" of DAPs and BEATS EARPHONES all over the house.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beats?! What is this blasphemy!


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> At my worst, I used to have little "Stashes" of DAPs and BEATS EARPHONES all over the house.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ONG, he said the Beats word


----------



## SilentCinema

Lool Beats! Nooooo! TwinACStacks I think you have made up for this sin by helping us all in this thread.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> silentcinema said:
> 
> 
> > loool I knew you'd reach the other side one day, closet basshead and stagehead
> ...


 

 Surely you jest.  Beats?  I mean BEATS?   The hip-hop, rapper, pants waistband at thighs, bling over SQ, ballcap on sidewise, guns held 45 degress off center, headphone favs?  (sorry folks hehehehehe)  OMG!  Tell me it isn't so!  
  
 You SHOULD be ashamed!  
  
 And for your penance......
  
  
  
 Que the _Whipping Post _(Allman Brothers).
 From the lyrics:  _"My friends tell me, that I've been such a fool."_
 https://youtu.be/FUvxRjYqjEQ


----------



## jdog

Hey, I hate to intrude, but this is a high traffic site and I've found a source for a Patriot 200 gb microSDXC that is currently on sale.  If you have access to a Fry's electronics store and you are looking for a 200 gb microSDXC card, then you might want to look into this.  Usual price is $99.99, now on sale for $69.99...  I hope this helps someone....  Now, back to Chinese products....


----------



## Bob A (SD)

jdog said:


> Hey, I hate to intrude, but this is a high traffic site and I've found a source for a Patriot 200 gb microSDXC that is currently on sale.  If you have access to a Fry's electronics store and you are looking for a 200 gb microSDXC card, then you might want to look into this.  Usual price is $99.99, now on sale for $69.99...  I hope this helps someone....  Now, back to Chinese products....


 

 This is a new release which doesn't have many if any consumer reviews.  But Patriot has been around for awhile, so that's probably not of any significance.  The Sandisk 200Gb mSD card has been out for some time and has decent reviews.  It's available on Amazon @ $79.  I'm using a pair of Silicon Power 128Gb UHS-1 Class 10 cards in my DAP so I'm not sure which 200Gb mSD card I'd go for were I in the market.  Good tip regardless


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> I feel like its always been there but listening to the Bettes now there seems to be a lack of resolution, clarity, slightly staticky sound to the treble. IDK how to explain it but it just doesn't sound smooth and clean to me. Gonna need to do more listening, maybe go back to Large Auvio from the Mediums


 
  
 Even though mine looks exactly like a Bette/i.valux I can't say they sound the same, since my HLSX-808 has great resolution and clarity and the treble is so detailed and crisp. To me vocals and guitar plucking sounds so realistic. I never heard a guitar sound so good through a hybrid. I saw at least 5 different DIY sellers with their own take on the housing and wires on tabao website with different model numbers. And even the specs are different......take a look.
  
*HLSX-808*
  
 Sensitivity: 108db
 Impedance: 32 ohms
 Frequency range: 8 ---- 25000hz
  
*Bette/i.Valux*
  
 Sensitivity: 112 dB/1mw
 Impedance: 32 OHM
 Frequency Response: 5 Hz-28000 Hz
  


twinacstacks said:


> Then one day my wife came home from work early and caught me.....
> 
> Sleeping with My Subwoofer.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol....very funny!


silentcinema said:


> Lool Beats! Nooooo! @TwinACStacks I think you have made up for this sin by helping us all in this thread.


 
  
 .....Praises to 'TWINS'


----------



## nhlean96

Wow ! Another Hybrid goodness, almost order the kinera BD05, then I see this HLSX
 This HLSX brand has many IEMs with the same housing, 808 seems to be the best one
 Anyway @1clearhead , could you tell me how the BD05 compared to HLSX-808, that would be very kind of you


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> Wow ! Another Hybrid goodness, almost order the kinera BD05, then I see this HLSX
> This HLSX brand has many IEMs with the same housing, 808 seems to be the best one
> Anyway @1clearhead , could you tell me how the BD05 compared to HLSX-808, that would be very kind of you


 

 You can't go wrong with both, but I like the sound signature of the HLSX-808 better! It mimics the Sendiy M2, but in a hybrid version playing more selctions and genre's to my taste than the K3003 ever did. These are a slight V shape playing earphones, exactly like the M2's. The Kinera BD05 plays with the same characteristics as the K3003, but only at 80% of the K3003's sound signature, which says a lot coming from such a cheap price. So, like I said; I never heard such realistic guitar plucking from any other hybrid like I do from the HLSX-808.
  
 .....wait 'till you hear violins and strings through these!


----------



## Ewen

skullophile said:


> I have the hybrids, they are a little dark and the bass dosn't reach super low and there's a fair bit of mid-bass, they are good for the money though.
> I also have the Xiaomi piston 2 which have a more even FR than the hybrids. I like them much more than the hybrids but you need big ears because of their shape.
> The piston 3 reviews I've read say they are similar to the 2's and they look a lot more comfy. So if you like it dark and bassy go for the hybrids but if you want more treble extension go for the piston 3's. Or both and give away the one you like least.


 

 As is the Hybrid is not impressive, it needs to be equalized:
 +2dB at 1kHz
 +5dB at 7kHz
  
 That's a simple and quick equalization, but it makes a huge difference.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

So I have dived a bit too far into taobao, that I just found this one:

 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.164.bXYvpX&id=523860580368&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail

 So they are 3 way iem with 6 drivers (2 bass, 2 mid, 1 tweeter and 1 super tweeter). For 170 bucks I guess those really worth a try tho.


----------



## Legislative

I found the KZ ZN1 mini were similar, they were a pretty badly balanced and IHMO need EQ. However once tweaked sound pretty good.
But I really don't think that such a miss balanced headphone stock should have been released


----------



## TwinACStacks

You Guys were buying my story right up to the beats part weren't you.....

. TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

legislative said:


> I found the KZ ZN1 mini were similar, they were a pretty badly balanced and IHMO need EQ. However once tweaked sound pretty good.
> But I really don't think that such a miss balanced headphone stock should have been released




You should definitely stay from the ZS1 in that case, haha.


----------



## EISENbricher

Just received LZ Z03A. I'm the unlucky one, I guess. Left earpiece is missing the filter mesh and the sound is kind of imbalanced. Disappointed with QC.
  
 Anyone here facing similar issue?


----------



## EISENbricher

legislative said:


> I found the KZ ZN1 mini were similar, they were a pretty badly balanced and IHMO need EQ. However once tweaked sound pretty good.
> But I really don't think that such a miss balanced headphone stock should have been released


 
 That would not be very correct statement. I find natural sound of ZN1 mini quite similar to my liking. Of course ZN1 mini has lot of potential after EQing as it responds very well to the EQ.


----------



## peter123

shinayasaki said:


> So I have dived a bit too far into taobao, that I just found this one:
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.164.bXYvpX&id=523860580368&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail
> 
> So they are 3 way iem with 6 drivers (2 bass, 2 mid, 1 tweeter and 1 super tweeter). For 170 bucks I guess those really worth a try tho.


 
 Same ones I'd guess:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32636736026.html


----------



## justPasca

peter123 said:


> Same ones I'd guess:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32636736026.html


 

 those 88 bucks difference tho


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, the Tennmak Piano arrived, which I'm hoping the other 2 IEMs I ordered on the 29th ship out soon, or if they have already I finally get some info from the tracking number.  I'm hoping I like the sound, but I won't touch it until it's burned for 4 or so days.  I wish the case was functional, but it's entirely for looks.  Might have to order some more IEM/earbud cases, I seem to be going through them quickly after I started reading this thread.


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> Okay, so I was able to find a hybrid that looks very similar to the Bette/i.valux on taobao and burned them in for over 100 hours just to give a more thorough and justifiable review. I don't know if they are the same in the sense of same Driver or BA armature, since the model number and specs are a little different. But they are on top of my list for several surprising reasons, which I will explain below......
> 
> They are refered to as the *HLSX-808*
> 
> ...


 
 WOW
@1clearhead Thank you so much for the impressions and @TwinACStacks By the discovery.
  
  I think I'm going to pull the trigger. Yellow too. 
 Of course, with our valuable discount 
  

  Now also available on Aliexpress.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


----------



## Legislative

eisenbricher said:


> That would not be very correct statement. I find natural sound of ZN1 mini quite similar to my liking. Of course ZN1 mini has lot of potential after EQing as it responds very well to the EQ.




Well that's your opinion and obviously I disagree, however we can agree that with EQ they can sound very good for what they cost. However IHMO the ED9 and ATE are much more balanced and importantly much more comfortable to wear ( and I've got huge ears). They also don't have a that silly tree trunk sized main cable from the plug to the splitter.


----------



## EISENbricher

legislative said:


> Well that's your opinion and obviously I disagree, however we can agree that with EQ they can sound very good for what they cost. However IHMO the ED9 and ATE are much more balanced and importantly much more comfortable to wear ( and I've got huge ears). They also don't have a that silly tree trunk sized main cable from the plug to the splitter.


 
 I think you misunderstood me... I never said that ZN1 mini are balanced to any extent. Just that whatever signature they do have, go well with my preference.
  
 Manufacturers build earphones of different signatures to aim for different consumers. There are bass heads, analytical listeners, mid lovers and more. I'm just saying that ZN1 mini is aimed at one of the group and it does well for that.


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> WOW
> @1clearhead Thank you so much for the impressions and @TwinACStacks By the discovery.
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger. Yellow too.
> ...


 
 Well now, at that price and from a good seller I would jump on those but I recently told myself I won't buy any more for another month or so =\


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's a Very good earphone. The biggest problem is that EVERYTHING they seem to be making is Very Good. There is no way to keep up. So now It's Scan, Read the specs and if it appeals, maybe give it a shot. It's kind of like Roulette.
  
 The Main Thing I've been able to discover is that the Number and Type,(or combination), of Drivers really has little bearing on How good the IEM will sound. It's all in how it's engineered and the quality of the components.
  
 NOW THAT BEING SAID:
  
Here is My Latest Heads up. I'm VERY intrigued by this soon to be released Shozy Zero. Normally I don't particularly like wooden earphones, although the VJJB K4 was far better than I thought it would be, But these Earphones seem to be calling out to me.
  
 Just a single Dynamic Driver too, and not much in the way of Specs.
  
 I could be completely wrong, but I just have this Hunch.....
  
 I have one lined up as soon as they go on sale. ALL ABOARD, WHOOO WHOOO Chugga,Chugga?
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

robervaul said:


> Now also available on Aliexpress.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


 
 Would buy them right now but I`m over my limit this month ;( I wonder how they compare to LZ Z02A & Z03A ?


----------



## robervaul

coil said:


> Would buy them right now but I`m over my limit this month ;( I wonder how they compare to LZ Z02A & Z03A ?


 
  I could not resist. I pulled the trigger. Yellow. price PM me.


----------



## Podster

justpasca said:


> those 88 bucks difference tho


 

 The difference for me is I trust my AliEx sellers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These and the Shockwave III were the latest to jump into my cart and I'm supposed (key word here) to be on sabbatical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The other thing you left off Twin was how good some of these darn things look besides have great SQ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  




 p.s. To the government Avatar I don't believe any of us ever said the ZN1 was balanced per say but they can sound awesome with the right EQ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the Garden hose is one of my favorite features of the ZN1


----------



## peter123

justpasca said:


> those 88 bucks difference tho


 
 Yes true but with 8% agent fee (top get it shipped internationally) and about $10 in domestic and international shipping (about average from Mister Tao for me) and maybe ask Easy Earphones for the best price you might be getting close...........


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yes true but with 8% agent fee (top get it shipped internationally) and about $10 in domestic and international shipping (about average from Mister Tao for me) and maybe ask Easy Earphones for the best price you might be getting close...........


 

 True dat, Easy will work with you especially if you tell the the Twin sent you over at Head-Fi


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> True dat, Easy will work with you especially if you tell the the Twin sent you over at Head-Fi


 




  
 Fwiw I'm waiting for a pair and will of course share my experience of them to those who might be interested once it's here...........


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> It's a Very good earphone. The biggest problem is that EVERYTHING they seem to be making is Very Good. There is no way to keep up. So now It's Scan, Read the specs and if it appeals, maybe give it a shot. It's kind of like Roulette.
> 
> The Main Thing I've been able to discover is that the Number and Type,(or combination), of Drivers really has little bearing on How good the IEM will sound. It's all in how it's engineered and the quality of the components.
> 
> ...



fleasbaby just received a wooden Shozy IEM


----------



## TwinACStacks

Wuz it the Zero?

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Right now Shozy's own website has them as available soon and you can pre-order.

 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

They have zero clue what the IEM is, as it came with the Shozy Cygnus as a surprise.  I'm hoping it turns out to be what I'd assume it to be.


----------



## peter123

Surely it's the Zero....


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I'm waiting for a pair and will of course share my experience of them to those who might be interested once it's here...........


 

 I know you will Peter, I sure hope they sound as nice as they look


----------



## HiFiChris

I am not surprised at all that many people love the Fidue A83 - I also thoroughly love it (well, actually its OEM version for UPQ). And during my critical listening phase, it happened quite often that I was just sucked into the music and totally forgot to take notes or compare it.
  
  
*Reviewed here:* http://www.head-fi.org/products/upq-q-music-qe80/reviews/15744
  

  
  
  
 Though it is not the technically best compared to the DN-2000J and FLC8s, I personally find it the overall most harmonious and a heck of fun.
  
 FLC8s: extreme versatility, excellent midrange, bass speed and separation
 DN-2000J: the most "magical" with fast yet tactile bass
 PRIMACY: the smoothest and most easygoing, with a quick bass response
 A83/QE80: extremely enjoyable, v-shaped with bright yet very even treble


----------



## nolife1123

Well, it's not officially been 2 weeks since I grabbed the Easy M2's and there hasn't been a single tracking update other than the "Electronic information has been received" on the very same day that I bought them. I just hope it's China Post's fault for slacking around with the packages, most of the things I ordered on the sale arrived or are in final stages of transit.


----------



## JacKallen

nolife1123 said:


> Well, it's not officially been 2 weeks since I grabbed the Easy M2's and there hasn't been a single tracking update other than the "Electronic information has been received" on the very same day that I bought them. I just hope it's China Post's fault for slacking around with the packages, most of the things I ordered on the sale arrived or are in final stages of transit.


 
 Does not sound like it is even send yet. Better ask about it.


----------



## nolife1123

jackallen said:


> Does not sound like it is even send yet. Better ask about it.


 
 I guess I'll send a message to Easy and see about it.


----------



## chompchomps

Does anyone has a nice compact desktop DAC that is powerful enough for speakers and headphones to recommend? 
  
 I was looking at the massdrop offer for the Nuforce uDAC3 and thought it might be a nice upgrade or a add-on. Looking for something chinese and cheaper


----------



## Bob A (SD)

nt


----------



## zabada

chompchomps, look here: http://cyberdrive.audio/products/clarity-feather-dac
Really good DAC for unbeatable price.
Oh sorry, you looking for desktop version. This one is portable, the amplifier is strong enough only for headphones.


----------



## amature101

amature101 said:


> Now all that's left is the camera.


 
 getting htc 10 seem to be a good choice


----------



## nhatduongchi

The asking price for htc 10 is way too high.


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> They have zero clue what the IEM is, as it came with the Shozy Cygnus as a surprise.  I'm hoping it turns out to be what I'd assume it to be.


 

 Pictures, Pictures Saosh


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> WOW
> @1clearhead Thank you so much for the impressions and @TwinACStacks By the discovery.
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger. Yellow too.
> ...


 
 Good find on Aliexpress! ......Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> Good find on Aliexpress! ......Thanks for posting the link.


 
 On szhlsx.com you can find the whole family. 
  I don't know which is the more TOP.


----------



## DeLuX

hifichris said:


> I am not surprised at all that many people love the Fidue A83 - I also thoroughly love it (well, actually its OEM version for UPQ). And during my critical listening phase, it happened quite often that I was just sucked into the music and totally forgot to take notes or compare it.
> 
> 
> *Reviewed here:* http://www.head-fi.org/products/upq-q-music-qe80/reviews/15744
> ...




Lovely and thorough review! One question though, where can I buy them?  saw them on eBay, but almost 100$ more then the price listed in your review.


----------



## Dillan

Gosh I love the DN-2000J.
  
 "Magical" is an accurate description.


----------



## HiFiChris

delux said:


> Lovely and thorough review! One question though, where can I buy them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks!
 All sellers except for "DMM.make" are not the official ones, hence the clearly higher price.
 They're listed on the Amazon.de for €249. I don't know whether Amazon does ship to Sweden, but I would suggest to contact DMM.make directly about where to get the in-ears (their European bureau is located in Berlin, Germany).
  
  
   
  
 Quote:


dillan said:


> Gosh I love the DN-2000J.
> 
> "Magical" is an accurate description.


 

 Indeed, they are awesome in-ears. To my ears, their mids and lower + middle treble could be more even and less bright though - sometimes vocals are at the border of being unbearable for me, although I normally don't have a problem with a brighter response. Very often it is all good, but if there is too much going on in the upper mids, lower treble and middle treble, the DUNU can trigger some harshness for me. That's where A83's treble and mids are (to my ears) better tuned - bright but not close to the border at times and more natural/even/smoother.
 On the whole the DN-2000J is the technically superior IEM (not by much, but noticeable), but the Fidue comes close in the bass region (really nice body however not as fast and controlled as the DUNU's and still not as tactile (how does the DUNU do that?!)) and has the more even + natural mids and treble in my ears.


----------



## nikc0969

Hey everyone. Long time lurker first time poster.

Happened across this thread from Google and it's a huge thread.

I've got a set of Etymotic HF2 (or whichever is the iPhone compatible version) and some ACS custom tips. However the cable is starting to go and despite my best Sugru repair job they may not be long for this world (hey I got at least 4 years out of them).

It seems there is a lot coming out of China that gets well reviewed recently so I was considering a backup or replacement pair for when these die. I like their sound though could do with something a little less analytical and more fun. But not married to that idea.

As this thread is so huge can anyone recommend anything bargainous from this gigantic thread? Bonus points for anything with a similar nozzle size I could reuse my custom moulds on but not essential. Also bonus points for replaceable cable and more points for button and mic inline but also flexible on these.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

peter123 said:


> Yes true but with 8% agent fee (top get it shipped internationally) and about $10 in domestic and international shipping (about average from Mister Tao for me) and maybe ask Easy Earphones for the best price you might be getting close...........


 
 Thank for the ali link tho. But usually I like to make payment by myself on taobao, and let the seller send it to my agent's warehouse in China. It's always be a pain if some problem happen with those so I would like to work with the original seller/maker before making purchase.


----------



## alegmlima

Im making a DIY IEM, but here the BAs are very expensive and hard to find. Im thinking in buying a IE800 speaker (Aliexpress for $20/pair) and put in the shell. What do you think? IE800 or Vsonic VSD5 speakers ($60) ? Tks!


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> On *szhlsx.com* you can find the whole family.
> I don't know which is the more TOP.


 
  
 Interesting....


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Are these going to need a good amp? That 100 DB Sensitivity concerns me. I want to run them from my cell phone - Google/Motorola Nexus 6. I also have a FIIO X3 player, but I generally don't use that portably because I don't feel like disconnecting it from my computer. If these headphones are worth it, I could carry the X3 with me, which is not really a hardship.
  
 1. How would they work on my cell?
 2. How would they work with the X3 portable?
  
 If either of these aren't a good portable combination, can anyone recommend me a sub $50 Chinese model, hopefully from Aliexpress or EBAY? My current earbuds in order from favorite to least are VIVO XE800, Denon AH-C700, Denon AH-C350, Monster Turbine PRO, UE 600 (not sure if it's a VI - my npehew has them), Sony MH1C, Klipsch S4. I am hoping the new earbuds can match or beat the XE800.
  
 I listen mainly to classic rock. Was also considering the VSONIC VSD5 with Klipsch oval tips. I also have a Schiit Magni V1 but I want the earbuds to be portable.
  
 **********************************************************************************************
  
2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Headphones Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
  
 Discount Price: US $47.20 - 52.80

Sensitivity: 100dB
Input Impedance: 17Ω
Driver Type: Double Moving coil


----------



## Bob A (SD)

alegmlima said:


> Im making a DIY IEM, but here the BAs are very expensive and hard to find. Im thinking in buying a IE800 speaker (Aliexpress for $20/pair) and put in the shell. What do you think? IE800 or Vsonic VSD5 speakers ($60) ? Tks!


 

 You'd probably be better off posting in the DIY subforum.


----------



## Lurk650

waveriderhawaii said:


> Are these going to need a good amp? That 100 DB Sensitivity concerns me. I want to run them from my cell phone - Google/Motorola Nexus 6. I also have a FIIO X3 player, but I generally don't use that portably because I don't feel like disconnecting it from my computer. If these headphones are worth it, I could carry the X3 with me, which is not really a hardship.
> 
> 1. How would they work on my cell?
> 2. How would they work with the X3 portable?
> ...


 
 I have an LG V10 and it powers them perfectly fine, they are easy to drive


----------



## Bob A (SD)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Sensitivity: 100dB
> Input Impedance: 17Ω
> Driver Type: Double Moving coil


 
 Bets are that figure is simply a misprint.  Probably more like 106 or 108dB is correct.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Bets are that figure is simply a misprint.  Probably more like 106 or 108dB is correct.


 





 Yes, They aren't hard to drive at all. Compared to the Puros or Havi B3,  Easy Peasy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## waveriderhawaii

What should I expect in relation to the XE800?
  
@Bob A (SD)
@TwinACStacks,
@Lurk650
 Thanks guys, you made me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I probably would have passed these over without your advice. I did message Easy on Ali for an accurate figure.
  
 I looked on GSMAREA and the Nexus 6 seems to have a higher output volume than the LG V10. Plus I did a volume mod on mine, so there should be no issues.
  
 I have seen this thread so many times and just passed it over. Very glad I stopped by yesterday.


----------



## Kelihanly

oh.. there are many famous brand from China, like  Hifiman, questyle, fiio, shanling...


----------



## SuperLuigi

So in the past 2 weeks, I've bought he LZ Z0A3s and Rock Zircuon, and a pair of the Monk + and just waiting on delivery for all 3.
  
 Any budget Dacs or headphone Amps that are highly recommended here?  Most of the chatter is about the IEMs.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

superluigi said:


> Any budget Dacs that are highly recommended here?


 
 Might want to check out the Portable Source Gear subforum and the xDuoo X3 threads


----------



## TwinACStacks

superluigi said:


> So in the past 2 weeks, I've bought he LZ Z0A3s and Rock Zircuon, and a pair of the Monk + and just waiting on delivery for all 3.
> 
> Any budget Dacs or headphone Amps that are highly recommended here?  Most of the chatter is about the IEMs.


 





 Fiio X1, Xduoo X3 (recommended) Both are great and can have their firmware Rockboxed.
  
 I personally like the POWER of the original Fiio E12 (880 mW). Although not exactly Budget, it's not terribly expensive either.
  








 TWIN


----------



## bhazard

nikc0969 said:


> Hey everyone. Long time lurker first time poster.
> 
> Happened across this thread from Google and it's a huge thread.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you are willing to purchase directly from China, there are many, many excellent choices popping up from small shop 'DIY" brands. Think of them as boutique gear at excellent pricing.
  
 The last few pages should be the best indicator of what people are looking at and looking forward to now. Get to know Aliexpress as well. It can be a gold mine.


----------



## chompchomps

zabada said:


> chompchomps, look here: http://cyberdrive.audio/products/clarity-feather-dac
> Really good DAC for unbeatable price.
> Oh sorry, you looking for desktop version. This one is portable, the amplifier is strong enough only for headphones.




I think i'll be getting that with my seiun player!


----------



## 1clearhead

So, I've been doing further research and checking what makes the *HLSX-808 *different from the *i.Valux/Bette *and this is what I got.
  
 These are taken from Aliexpress web pages and they are stated the same way on taobao website.
  
  
*i.Valux/Bette*
  
 i.Valux Hybrid 10mm Dynamic+Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver HiFi In-Ear Monitor IEMS Headphone Earphone Earbud Headsets 
  
*Specifications:*

Brand: i.Valux
Driver Unit: 10mm Dynamic Driver + Balanced Armature Unit
Impedance: 32 OHM
Frequency Response: 5 Hz-28000 Hz
Sensitivity: 112 dB/1mw
Plug: 3.5mm Stereo Gold-plated plug
Cable length: 1.25m
Color: Blue
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.11.KkN2ct&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201602_5_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_508_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=d5c46321-9f90-4608-9f4a-838473bd093e
  
  
*NEXT:*
  
  
*HLSX-808*
  
 2016 Original HLSX-- 808 HLSX-- 18 Hybridd In Ear Earphone Dual Driver BA With DD HIFI Headphones Double Unit In Ear Headset
  
*Specifications: *
Transducer Principle: 10mm Dynamic *with AFX BA driver*  
Driver Diameter: Ø10mm 
Impedance:   17  ohm 
Sensitivity: 108dB 
Frequency Response: 8Hz-25kHz 
Color: Red no mic/blue no mic/Gold no mic
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html?aff_platform=aaf&sk=bm2aeAra%3A&cpt=1460511303004&af=6146845&cn=002&cv=10925486&dp=imy6pv4ezk000k6o008sc&PID=6146845&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2F2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI%2F32651444226.html&aff_trace_key=5736aeabe69347cca407e7f2dbe375a9-1460511303004-02015-bm2aeAra
  
 I'm sure because of the difference in specs and the difference in their names, the above reviews have been totally in contrast. And because of this, I concluded that they might not have the same BA and dynamic drivers (or just carry different crossovers).
  
For example: I own the HLSX-808 and not the i.Valux/Bette, so my question is?* .....What's an AFX BA driver?*
  
.....If no one provides an answer, I'll probably just have one of my Chinese friends contact a representative that sells the HLSX-808 from taobao website.


----------



## Niyologist

1clearhead said:


> So, I've been doing further research and checking what makes the *HLSX-808* different from the *i.Valux/Bette* and this is what I got.
> 
> These are taken from Aliexpress web pages and they are stated the same way on taobao website.
> 
> ...




Something like this?



Or this?


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> So, I've been doing further research and checking what makes the *HLSX-808 *different from the *i.Valux/Bette *and this is what I got.
> 
> These are taken from Aliexpress web pages and they are stated the same way on taobao website.
> 
> ...


 
  
@1clearhead E-mail from HLSX's BOSS:
  
 "In front of the several internal configuration and sound effects are the same, only the appearance of the difference, our model can be linked to our own brand of shipping, you can also hang your brand shipments.  you say the model is our last year's old models this year officially put into mass production model, both in quality and appearance are better than the old styles, HLSX is our company name abbreviation, in fact, our brand is Magaosi, below I will send pictures of a new style for you to see, new styles of circle iron headphone support operation with remote and mic, compatible Android and IOS system."


----------



## leobigfield

Guys, Penon audio is on aliexpress now. Nice to see so many good sellers poping on ali! 

http://s.aliexpress.com/baeUFRVf
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## battosai

Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread for the past 5 days (going back to January posts) and I must admit that I am very impressed by most of the posters here, you guys know your stuff very well!I am in the market for a sub $50 iem that should be better than the xiaomi hybrids that I currently own. While pretty decent, I don't like the form factor, they fall off from my ears when I run. I own some expensive customs iem but for running or everyday commute, they are not ideal. I am a basshead so the iem will need to have bass. I am currently eyeing the 2016 **** UEs and the 2016 Easy customs UEs. Which one is better for me? Or do you guys have a favorite iem that I am not aware of that fits the bill? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lurk650

battosai said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread for the past 5 days (going back to January posts) and I must admit that I am very impressed by most of the posters here, you guys know your stuff very well!I am in the market for a sub $50 iem that should be better than the xiaomi hybrids that I currently own. While pretty decent, I don't like the form factor, they fall off from my ears when I run. I own some expensive customs iem but for running or everyday commute, they are not ideal. I am a basshead so the iem will need to have bass. I am currently eyeing the 2016 **** UEs and the 2016 Easy customs UEs. Which one is better for me? Or do you guys have a favorite iem that I am not aware of that fits the bill?
> Thanks for your help!


 
 The Easy UEs you mentioned gets my vote, basshead approved


----------



## Lurk650

Listening to my Bette now through my iBasso D14 and it loves this amp, but apparently it doesn't not mesh well with my Fiio E07K. So weird. Sound is crystal clear and smooth when paired with the D14


----------



## crabdog

leobigfield said:


> Guys, Penon audio is on aliexpress now. Nice to see so many good sellers poping on ali!
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/baeUFRVf
> (from AliExpress Android)



Good find Leo! Wow they have a massive inventory.


----------



## Pastapipo

nhatduongchi said:


> The asking price for htc 10 is way too high.





http://m.geekbuying.com/item/-HK-Stock--ZTE-Axon-Mini-5-2inch-Android-5-1-3GB-32GB-Smartphone-Qualcomm-MSM8939-Octa-Core-13-0MP-HIFI-Touch-ID---Ion-Gold-355649.html

Processor is a tad slow, but otherwise....32 bit DAC


----------



## SteroidEars

Any recommendation for 2BA+1D Hybrid Driver IEM ? Also would those recommended go well with XduooX3?
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lurk650

zaqqwerty said:


> Any recommendation for 2BA+1D Hybrid Driver IEM ? Also would those recommended go well with XduooX3?
> Thanks in advance!



2016 New MusicMaker TK12 Dynamically And BA 3 Unit Headphone HIFI Fever In Ear Earphone As K3003 DIY Custom Hybrid Headset
http://s.aliexpress.com/mIrAzqQf
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## SuperLuigi

bob a (sd) said:


> Might want to check out the Portable Source Gear subforum and the xDuoo X3 threads


 
  
  


twinacstacks said:


> Fiio X1, Xduoo X3 (recommended) Both are great and can have their firmware Rockboxed.
> 
> I personally like the POWER of the original Fiio E12 (880 mW). Although not exactly Budget, it's not terribly expensive either.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for the suggestions!  Now i have a good place to start doing some ressearch   I'm suprised their aren't cheaper Dacs considering how cheap some of these IEMs are.  I'm hoping to find the Monk equivalent in a Dac/Amp for price point!


----------



## SteroidEars

lurk650 said:


> 2016 New MusicMaker TK12 Dynamically And BA 3 Unit Headphone HIFI Fever In Ear Earphone As K3003 DIY Custom Hybrid Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/mIrAzqQf
> (from AliExpress Android)


 

 That looks good but the cable seems weak. Have a VSD3S with similar cable and it spoilt just recently. thank you by the way but any other recommendation?
 How is the Aurisonics ASG-2 and FLC8s?


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> @1clearhead E-mail from HLSX's BOSS:
> 
> "In front of the several internal configuration and sound effects are the same, only the appearance of the difference, our model can be linked to our own brand of shipping, you can also hang your brand shipments.  you say the model is our last year's old models this year officially put into mass production model, both in quality and appearance are better than the old styles, HLSX is our company name abbreviation, in fact, our brand is Magaosi, below I will send pictures of a new style for you to see, new styles of circle iron headphone support operation with remote and mic, compatible Android and IOS system."


 

 That's really debatable, because 'Nouske' (a Denmark company) also carries these. And, why would HSLX Boss write up *2 different specifications* for slightly 2 different contructed IEM's?
  
 Notice the port-holes in the back are in different places.

 Photo picks by goodluck4u
  
 I believe they don't just give "specs" unless they were tested first. This Boss guy might just be a salesman, nothing else.
  
http://www.nouske.com/page5.html
  
http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=nouske&=Search
  
*----->*.....I say, the only way is for someone to buy both and compare.


----------



## vegetaleb

I wonder how good the bundled iem for HTC 10 will sound...


----------



## leobigfield

superluigi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  Now i have a good place to start doing some ressearch   I'm suprised their aren't cheaper Dacs considering how cheap some of these IEMs are.  I'm hoping to find the Monk equivalent in a Dac/Amp for price point!




RedJohn456 and i bought a SMSL M3 on the Aliexpress sale recently and they are on their way right now. It seem really nice at $79!


----------



## Sylmar

vegetaleb said:


> I wonder how good the bundled iem for HTC 10 will sound...


 
 Me too. I've been eyeing this phone for a while. I am very curious about the IEMs that go with it.


----------



## SilentCinema

bhazard said:


> If you are willing to purchase directly from China, there are many, many excellent choices popping up from small shop 'DIY" brands. Think of them as boutique gear at excellent pricing.
> 
> The last few pages should be the best indicator of what people are looking at and looking forward to now. Get to know Aliexpress as well. It can be a gold mine.


well done for starting such a helpful thread


----------



## TwinACStacks

zaqqwerty said:


> Any recommendation for 2BA+1D Hybrid Driver IEM ? Also would those recommended go well with XduooX3?
> Thanks in advance!




Only One that I personally recommend. Musicmaker TK12. Decent price, insane performance.

There is also the more expensive LZA3 which is very good but doesn't stand up to the TK12. Personally the more I listen to it the less I like it.

JMHO

Yes, I own both.

 TWIN


----------



## chompchomps

leobigfield said:


> @RedJohn456 and i bought a SMSL M3 on the Aliexpress sale recently and they are on their way right now. It seem really nice at $79!


 
 Do let us know if there are nice improvements! Looking at the SMSL M3 too!


----------



## crabdog

Hoping to hear some more opinions on Easy UEs while I'm waiting for them!


----------



## slowpickr

zaqqwerty said:


> That looks good but the cable seems weak. Have a VSD3S with similar cable and it spoilt just recently. thank you by the way but any other recommendation?
> How is the Aurisonics ASG-2 and FLC8s?


 
 Actually the cable is one of the things I like about the TK12.  Seems to be very good quality.  Could use some more strain relief though IMO.


----------



## nolife1123

Updates on my Easy M2 shipping problem, I've contacted Easy and they should be shipped out within the next 2 days, it appears that they sold out all the supplies and had to rush manufacturing more, shame on us for buying them all out  !


----------



## RedJohn456

guys, I wanted to also say that there are also other good sellers like Penon Audio. Not just on Aliexpress but they have their own site. They have awesome custom service and faster delivery than the AE sellers. I have been buying from them for years and they are top notch guys.
  
 If you see something you need to buy and they don't carry it, just email them and they will get one for you. Penon might cost a few bucks more than other sellers but their speed of shipping and stellar customer support more than makes up for it. 
  
 I am only mentioning since I only see one selling being mentioned a lot, just to remind you guys there are other options


----------



## SteroidEars

twinacstacks said:


> Only One that I personally recommend. Musicmaker TK12. Decent price, insane performance.
> 
> There is also the more expensive LZA3 which is very good but doesn't stand up to the TK12. Personally the more I listen to it the less I like it.
> 
> ...




Just read reviews for TK12 and am really surprised at that price range for that amazibg performance. I spoilt my vsd3s cable when walking up the stairs by accidentally pulling the cable down with my knee when using itthe cable at the start of iem basically broke lol. I want TK12 peformance but am afraid that i spoil it before i could enjoy it.


----------



## bhazard

It's easy to forget places like Penon Audio sometimes, because they've been around for awhile and have been consistently great. I forgot myself until you mentioned them.
 Lend Me Ur Ears, Penon, Shenzhen Audio. Many others.


----------



## Lurk650

zaqqwerty said:


> Just read reviews for TK12 and am really surprised at that price range for that amazibg performance. I spoilt my vsd3s cable when walking up the stairs by accidentally pulling the cable down with my knee when using itthe cable at the start of iem basically broke lol. I want TK12 peformance but am afraid that i spoil it before i could enjoy it.




That would be the strain relief part. You can always try super glue when you first get the TK12. Put a little there to give you some peace of mind. I believe Twin does that.


----------



## vegetaleb

Is that normal that my ATES from Easy are in the airplane for 3 weeks??


----------



## Ashwin HL

vegetaleb said:


> Is that normal that my ATES from Easy are in the airplane for 3 weeks??


 
 yes!
 do not worry!
 you will get them in 2-3 weeks or even sooner !


----------



## vegetaleb

ashwin hl said:


> yes!
> do not worry!
> you will get them in 2-3 weeks or even sooner !


 
 Geez! another 2weeks 
 Anyone using a Moto 360 to control the music? I wonder if its worth to buy one used or keep using the mic button of the iems
 Here the HTC bundled earphones that will come with the HTC 10
  

 "_these Hi-Res audio certified earphones feature an 8µm thin aerospace-grade polymer diaphragm and 70% oversized drivers to pump out richer sound across twice the frequency range_.


----------



## kendfw

nolife1123 said:


> Updates on my Easy M2 shipping problem, I've contacted Easy and they should be shipped out within the next 2 days, it appears that they sold out all the supplies and had to rush manufacturing more, shame on us for buying them all out  !




I hope Easy could ship them soon. Hopefully, they won't rush and neglect product QC. Waiting for a delayed order is a big deal but having received a lesser quality product is a Huge deal.


----------



## zabada

chompchomps said:


> I think i'll be getting that with my seiun player!



It's really very good sounding and comfortable DAC.
Can you write your short opinion about Seiun player? It's worth to buy?


----------



## carltonh

kendfw said:


> I hope Easy could ship them soon. Hopefully, they won't rush and neglect product QC. Waiting for a delayed order is a big deal but having received a lesser quality product is a Huge deal.


 
 Hmm. I wonder if that is why my orders from EE, placed on March 29th and 31st have no info. They *say* shipped on April 1st, but they still have no tracking info 12 days later.


----------



## Niyologist

I won't be able to post my review of the LZ-Z03A until Saturday. My phone screen is defective. I have to send it in for free screen repair.


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> zaqqwerty said:
> 
> 
> > Any recommendation for 2BA+1D Hybrid Driver IEM ? Also would those recommended go well with XduooX3?
> ...


 
Don`t know the SQ difference but 2016 New MusicMaker TK11 Dynamically And BA Double Unit  is just 69$ atm @ AE: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-A1-Dynamically-And-BA-Double-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/32576911059.html


----------



## Niyologist

coil said:


> Don`t know the SQ difference but 2016 New MusicMaker TK11 Dynamically And BA Double Unit  is just 69$ atm @ AE: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-A1-Dynamically-And-BA-Double-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/32576911059.html


 
  
 Ooooo gimme gimme gimme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm going to get that soon. Along with the new UE 2016.


----------



## nolife1123

carltonh said:


> Hmm. I wonder if that is why my orders from EE, placed on March 29th and 31st have no info. They *say* shipped on April 1st, but they still have no tracking info 12 days later.


 
 That would likely be it.
 And @kendfw ofcourse, that's obligatory .


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Don`t know the SQ difference but 2016 New MusicMaker TK11 Dynamically And BA Double Unit  is just 69$ atm @ AE: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-A1-Dynamically-And-BA-Double-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/32576911059.html


 
 TK11 was reviewed as not as good as the TK12


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> TK11 was reviewed as not as good as the TK12


 
  
 So save my money for the TK12?


----------



## CoiL

Well, if they say so, then better get TK12 for 96$ atm @ AE: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/1825606_32574853976.html


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> So save my money for the TK12?


 
 I have never heard the TK11 FWIW but based on the review of others, one says it has harsh treble which the TK12 does not IMO. TK12 is only $37 more @ $96. Its a steal at $96 and IMO its worth saving for.


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> I have never heard the TK11 FWIW but based on the review of others, one says it has harsh treble which the TK12 does not IMO. TK12 is only $37 more @ $96. Its a steal at $96 and IMO its worth saving for.




Okay. So I have got to save up $150. Soon.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Well, if they say so, then better get TK12 for 96$ atm @ AE: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/1825606_32574853976.html


 

 I think this is the deal of the day bang for buck and I'll bet 1 Million Dollars Twin agrees


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> Okay. So I have got to save up $150. Soon.


 
 Why $150? LOL
  
 Also the TK11 is a Hybrid, 1 BA + 1 DD. The 12 is a 2 BA + 1 DD. The resolution and clarity is pretty outstanding on the TK12. Bass is massive and thick, mids are detailed and clear. Highs are rolled off so its smooth listening. You just want to keep on listening to music.


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> TK11 was reviewed as not as good as the TK12




I can only find one reviewer that reviewed both and he gave them both 4 stars.......


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys BEFORE you go jumping on any band wagons or H. Trains,
  
 My review for the 2016 Easy UEs Custom is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-ues-customs-2016/reviews/15754
  
  
 Now you are even a better informed Consumer group. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> I can only find one reviewer that reviewed both and he gave them both 4 stars.......




I believe there was a comparison in a TK12 review


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> Why $150? LOL
> 
> Also the TK11 is a Hybrid, 1 BA + 1 DD. The 12 is a 2 BA + 1 DD. The resolution and clarity is pretty outstanding on the TK12. Bass is massive and thick, mids are detailed and clear. Highs are rolled off so its smooth listening. You just want to keep on listening to music.


 
  
 The TK12 and the UE Custom 2016 are what I am aiming for. Soon.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> The TK12 and the UE Custom 2016 are what I am aiming for. Soon.




Ahh good choices


----------



## CoiL

niyologist said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Why $150? LOL
> ...


 
 Just get the TK12 for 96$ @ AE ---> NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Who know when they get hyped price will rise again?


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> I can only find one reviewer that reviewed both and he gave them both 4 stars.......


 





 peter, you know sound preferences are subjective. maybe he doesn't like darker earphones.
  
 I truly feel bad for him.
  








 TWIN


----------



## battosai

I guess now I have to buy the 2016 Easy Customs UEs... Thanks for your review Twin!


----------



## Lurk650

Maybe I put the TK12>TK11 in my own head b/c I saw the review of the TK11 which says "harsh treble" and the TK12 has no harshness at all so instantly better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 The TK11 has 6 orders, the TK12 has 50+ between HCK & Easy stores. TK12 getting rave reviews from us here and more should be coming in as people receive theirs from the AE sale.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Guys BEFORE you go jumping on any band wagons or H. Trains,
> 
> My review for the 2016 Easy UEs Custom is up:
> 
> ...


 

 So these are going to complete the trifecta along with TK12 and Shockwave III


----------



## JacKallen

podster said:


> So these are going to complete the trifecta along with TK12 and Shockwave III


 
 I know already that he likes the UEs more than the SWIII. Admit it Twin.


----------



## robervaul

niyologist said:


> The TK12 and the UE Custom 2016 are what I am aiming for. Soon.


 
 Just wait a few more weeks, TK13 is coming at someone's house. The New DQSM will be unveiled this month.


----------



## Niyologist

robervaul said:


> Just wait a few more weeks, TK13 is coming at someone's house. The New DQSM will be unveiled this month.




Yeah. I should do that.


----------



## kr0mka

Any good chinese IEMs around $20-25 for rock and metal? Using Fiio X3II with KZ ZN1mini at the moment. Looking for something a bit bassier I think


----------



## Lurk650

kr0mka said:


> Any good chinese IEMs around $20-25 for rock and metal? Using Fiio X3II with KZ ZN1mini at the moment. Looking for something a bit bassier I think


 
 These get my vote, bass makes the kick drums and snares hit with authority and sounds awesome 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Original-VJJB-K4-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Ebony-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/519064_32537545957.html


----------



## kr0mka

lurk650 said:


> These get my vote, bass makes the kick drums and snares hit with authority and sounds awesome
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Original-VJJB-K4-Wooden-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Ebony-Earphone-Bass-DIY-Magic-Sound-Headset/519064_32537545957.html


 
 I'm also looking at Xiaomi's Hybrids, how do they compare?


----------



## Lurk650

kr0mka said:


> I'm also looking at Xiaomi's Hybrids, how do they compare?


 
 don't have em, can't tell ya


----------



## Euphonik

podster said:


> So these are going to complete the trifecta along with TK12 and Shockwave III


 
  
 With an 11mm DD on the Shockwave III the bass hits HARD with perfect definition. It isn't bloated and reaches so low it sometimes amazes me. Vocals are incredible as well. I like the TK12 but the Shockwave is a thrill ride; its voicing and presentation are unique from everything else I own. the DD gives it just enough warmth not to hide the amazing clarity of the BA- it's a hard combination to beat. After owning a few 1DD/2BA earphones it was immediately apparent these were something else; the extra double BA really makes the stage holographic. There is no competition for space- .instrument sounds from everywhere. I had to go listen to them again to write this, lol.


----------



## robervaul

euphonik said:


> With an 11mm DD on the Shockwave III the bass hits HARD with perfect definition. It isn't bloated and reaches so low it sometimes amazes me. Vocals are incredible as well. I like the TK12 but the Shockwave is a thrill ride; its voicing and presentation are unique from everything else I own. the DD gives it just enough warmth not to hide the amazing clarity of the BA- it's a hard combination to beat. After owning a few 1DD/2BA earphones it was immediately apparent these were something else; the extra double BA really makes the stage holographic. There is no competition for space- .instrument sounds from everywhere. I had to go listen to them again to write this, lol.


 
 Do you have the Aurisonics ASG-2.5 ? Can the Kegs amped to be side by side with 2.5?


----------



## Euphonik

Probably not...the tuning port can make the bass totally silly. I listen with it cracked open 10-20 degrees and they sound to be at roughly the same impact. Also, they are very different signatures.


----------



## Skullophile

The Ear Keggers are the closest I've heard to my mid-fi stereo system with mission towers.
That's the kind of signature the Keggers have! The persuit of neutral with more sub than mid bass.
My stereo has a bigger soundstage though. Lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

euphonik said:


> With an 11mm DD on the Shockwave III the bass hits HARD with perfect definition. It isn't bloated and reaches so low it sometimes amazes me. Vocals are incredible as well. I like the TK12 but the Shockwave is a thrill ride; its voicing and presentation are unique from everything else I own. the DD gives it just enough warmth not to hide the amazing clarity of the BA- it's a hard combination to beat. After owning a few 1DD/2BA earphones it was immediately apparent these were something else; the extra double BA really makes the stage holographic. There is no competition for space- .instrument sounds from everywhere. I had to go listen to them again to write this, lol.


 

 +1000. It's the best non-CIEM I've heard hands down, and quite easily.
  
 JMO
  









 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> The Ear Keggers are the closest I've heard to my mid-fi stereo system with mission towers.
> That's the kind of signature the Keggers have! The persuit of neutral with more sub than mid bass.
> My stereo has a bigger soundstage though. Lol


 





 bet it don't.... ROTFLMFAO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> I know already that he likes the UEs more than the SWIII. Admit it Twin.


 





 You will have to torture me.
  
 Keep in mind somewhere in my Scottish family tree I'm related to W. Wallace.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## vinknight

twinacstacks said:


> Guys BEFORE you go jumping on any band wagons or H. Trains,
> 
> My review for the 2016 Easy UEs Custom is up:
> 
> ...



Nice review! Can't wait for mine it seems to be stuck with China post.

 I noticed the large auvios you mentioned. Any links where I can get them from?


----------



## wastan

carltonh said:


> Hmm. I wonder if that is why my orders from EE, placed on March 29th and 31st have no info. They *say* shipped on April 1st, but they still have no tracking info 12 days later.




Wonder how many m2 orders are waiting (mine's in the same status)?


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, me too @wastan
  
 Just hoping it gets shipped out soon.  I'm really hoping I like it's versatility.


----------



## joemama

Ordered TK12s. Hoping they're more comfy than the LZA3s. Really hoping I'm done for now.


----------



## chompchomps

zabada said:


> It's really very good sounding and comfortable DAC.
> Can you write your short opinion about Seiun player? It's worth to buy?


 
  
 Sorry i think i didnt make myself clear, I backed the Seiun Pro X player and they were giving out feather DAC's to backers as a token because they were late.. Didnt take too much notice about the basic player they have. 
  
 I think you can consider the Fiio M3 player or the Shozy alien.. heard good stuff about them


----------



## Niyologist

chompchomps said:


> Sorry i think i didnt make myself clear, I backed the Seiun Pro X player and they were giving out feather DAC's to backers as a token because they were late.. Didnt take too much notice about the basic player they have.
> 
> I think you can consider the Fiio M3 player or the Shozy alien.. heard good stuff about them




Should I back the Seiun Pro X Player?


----------



## Skullophile

joemama said:


> Ordered TK12s. Hoping they're more comfy than the LZA3s. Really hoping I'm done for now.


With the right tips, over ear they are very comfy for me. And the more power you drive them with the more the bass will tighten up and stage and separation increases. Satisfying even the most demanding soundstage whore! :eek:


----------



## Akmola Lola

niyologist said:


> So save my money for the TK12?


 
  


niyologist said:


> So save my money for the TK12?


 
  
  


coil said:


> Well, if they say so, then better get TK12 for 96$ atm @ AE: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/1825606_32574853976.html


 
  
  
 I just got the TK12 2 days ago, i would say, save money and just get TK12.. TK12 renders all my iem second fiddle now.. even Carbo Tenore... its an aggresive IEM doesnt matter whether you are into details or bass, it gave you both.. im so satisifed... i had Heaven 2 which i think is stellar in details but TK12 competes with it at an even level, plus TK12 had huge bass which most analytical type iem surely lacks... i had no regret flushing money for TK12.. now all my other stuff went back to its pouch / case. sad to admit, even the tenore haha
  
 having said that, i just spent like 5 bucks for KZ ED9 (some local headfier sold it to me, its new) and i think, its go head to head with tenore ootb.


----------



## Akmola Lola

chompchomps said:


> Sorry i think i didnt make myself clear, I backed the Seiun Pro X player and they were giving out feather DAC's to backers as a token because they were late.. Didnt take too much notice about the basic player they have.
> 
> I think you can consider the Fiio M3 player or the Shozy alien.. heard good stuff about them


 
  
 im using Fiio M3.. it is great for its price.. but i think it needs an amp to really shine.. i pair it with an equally cheap fiiQ1 and im satisfied with the sound they produce.. M3 UI needs some getting used to and it used mechanical button which i liked more than cheap touch screen.
 i got them around 53 USD each.


----------



## 1clearhead

Yesterday, I was at my friends AKG headshop shop with a couple of other friends comparing the HLSX-808 against the genuine AKG K3003i (balanced tuning knozzle). We had a blast hearing what both can do and the surprising conclusion to our analysis.
  
 First of all, before writing some comparisons and details, remind you, we were comparing an $800 to $900 plus, genuine AKG K3003i against a $26 dollar (which I purchased at this price) in-ear earphone model # HLSX-808 that has no right to compete at this level, but it does!
  
  
*HLSX-808* VS "Genuine" *AKG K3003i*
  
  
*BASS:* At the bass level, incredibly the Victor goes to the HLSX-808! It hits low and smooth. It has some of the most natural sub-bass I've ever heard coming from a hybrid; hitting notes with quantity and quality showing that it dominates any hybrid that dares to get in its' way. Any that supports a bass signature just sounds best with these.
  
*MIDS:* Vocals are lively and spacious on both, but though the K3003i sounds a little more airy, which I tend to like at times, the 808 can sound a little more spacious, which I also tend to like, as well. There is also better control on vocals and instrument seperation with the 808, where as the K3003i gets a little too forward and muddy depending on the genre and selection of songs.
  
*TREBLE:* Treble is great on both! The treble on the K3003i expresses an airy and spacious signature, while the 808 shows off a crisp and detailed signature. The K3003i can be sibilant and harsh depending on the selection of song being played, but I don't get this at all coming from the 808's. Plus, I can handle hearing the 808's through foam/comply tips, but it gets intolerable with the K3003i, since it's more of an airy sounding signature. I guess silicone tips sounds best with the K3003i's, while the 808's sounds great with both.
  
*SOUNDSTAGE:* Soundstage is great on both, but surprisingly better seperation and placement of instruments, even guitars, violins and drums sounds best on the 808's. But, since the K3003i's can be a little more airy, there's always going to be an audience also for the K3003i.
  
*OTHER:* Built quality goes to the K3003i, but the 808's are lighter and easier on the ears for longer listening sessions. The cable wires are little stronger on the K3003i, but the 808's are not bad at all and could hold their own. They both are perfect for those with medium to large ear-canals, but those with small ear-canals should stay away!
  
*CONCLUSION:* Now and then, we tend to come upon a an IEM with exceptional value that can sound 70, 80, or even 90% to a much pricier and dominating one on the market. But, for an IEM to compete against a different sound signature for the price and do extremely well?.....in the end is epic!
  
 Enjoy the pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 PS. The reason I grab the 808 over the K3003i's is because I haven't heard any other hybrid play a guitar or even drums like the 808's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 -Hope this could help anyone with a mind-set to purchase on a budget.
  
 -1clearhead


----------



## Lurk650

vinknight said:


> Nice review! Can't wait for mine it seems to be stuck with China post.
> 
> I noticed the large auvios you mentioned. Any links where I can get them from?




They are USA only. EBay and Amazon.


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> I just got the TK12 2 days ago, i would say, save money and just get TK12.. TK12 renders all my iem second fiddle now.. even Carbo Tenore... its an aggresive IEM doesnt matter whether you are into details or bass, it gave you both.. im so satisifed... i had Heaven 2 which i think is stellar in details but TK12 competes with it at an even level, plus TK12 had huge bass which most analytical type iem surely lacks... i had no regret flushing money for TK12.. now all my other stuff went back to its pouch / case. sad to admit, even the tenore haha
> 
> having said that, i just spent like 5 bucks for KZ ED9 (some local headfier sold it to me, its new) and i think, its go head to head with tenore ootb.




Lol listening to my Tenores right now. Been awhile. They will always have a soft spot in my heart. They are so polite and sweet sounding. 

PS, breaking in my FiiO E12 I ordered from Amazon this morning. My E07K will only be pulled out for physical activity now. This amp sounds amazing.


----------



## Ashwin HL

kr0mka said:


> Any good chinese IEMs around $20-25 for rock and metal? Using Fiio X3II with KZ ZN1mini at the moment. Looking for something a bit bassier I think


 
 XIAOMI hybrids are good!
 i have them.
 one of the best deep and low extending bass i have heard!
 the built quality is metallic and sturdy.
  
 they require 150-200 hours of burn-in for enhanced separation and better vocals..!
 do remember that the vocals are slightly recessed to let the treble and bass flourish...but even if the bass is amazing.. this particular IEM is very detailed and takes care of micro details too!

 i would say that the hybrids are surely a bang for buck and if you are into bass than these will surely suite your taste!
 you wont go wrong!


----------



## kendfw

saoshyant said:


> Yep, me too @wastan
> 
> 
> Just hoping it gets shipped out soon.  I'm really hoping I like it's versatility.




I gave up checking the shipping status of my Easy M2 order. Hopefully, I will receive them before kids' summer vacation.


----------



## RedJohn456

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






1clearhead said:


> Yesterday, I was at my friends AKG headshop shop with a couple of other friends comparing the HLSX-808 against the genuine AKG K3003i (balanced tuning knozzle). We had a blast hearing what both can do and the surprising conclusion to our analysis.
> 
> First of all, before writing some comprisons and details, remind you, we were comparing an $800 to $900 plus, genuine AKG K3003i against a $26 dollar (which I purchased at this price) in-ear earphone model # HLSX-808 that has no right to compete at this level, but it does!
> 
> ...


 
  


 
 the 808s look just like the bette or iValux models, and they weren't as lauded this much. Are you sure its not expectation bias at play here?


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Lol listening to my Tenores right now. Been awhile. They will always have a soft spot in my heart. They are so polite and sweet sounding.
> 
> PS, breaking in my FiiO E12 I ordered from Amazon this morning. My E07K will only be pulled out for physical activity now. This amp sounds amazing.


 
  
 on that i agree.. my tenore after over 200 hours now sounded smooth, its like floating in a swimming pool.. its my favourite before.. but TK12 kept punching me in the face with its aggressiveness haha
  
 but just a few seconds ago i notice my extra filter for ED9 had some puncture on the metal netting on top of the brass colored filter.. some of these chinese DIY needs to step up their QC haha


----------



## nhlean96

Guess I'll buy myself a pair HLSX-808, I can't stand when I found a excellent IEM, especially discovered by @1clearhead. His reviews are reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least to my ears


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nah, I'm just writing what I hear. No where in the website I bought them from did it mention that they were the Bette or i.Valux, they're just too many companies on the rise with this same housing. And, as I mention a couple of pages back the specs are different. That's why I'm being careful to name them only as the HLSX-808. The only way one can truly verify the difference is to own both.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

kendfw said:


> I gave up checking the shipping status of my Easy order. Hopefully, I will receive them before kids' summer vacation.


 
 Apparently China Post's EMS service is really backed up.  I ordered a non-electronic item from another AliExpress vendor the day after placing my UEs order with Easy.  They messaged me about the delays and said they'd ship via flytexpress instead.  This was all this past weekend.  I have status from flytexpress but nada from China Post EMS.  The later's site advises 5 to 7 days before I'll see anything which, from what I'm hearing, is about how long it will sit in China before being scanned into their system.


----------



## chompchomps

akmola lola said:


> im using Fiio M3.. it is great for its price.. but i think it needs an amp to really shine.. i pair it with an equally cheap fiiQ1 and im satisfied with the sound they produce.. M3 UI needs some getting used to and it used mechanical button which i liked more than cheap touch screen.
> i got them around 53 USD each.




Right. Mechanical buttons always works. No need to worry about UI lag or whatsoever. Have you tried to compare it with a rockboxed sansa clip+?


----------



## Akmola Lola

chompchomps said:


> Right. Mechanical buttons always works. No need to worry about UI lag or whatsoever. Have you tried to compare it with a rockboxed sansa clip+?


 
 unfortunately i dont have a sansa clip, but theres a review on headfi that compares it with clip / clip+ i cant recall exactly. what i can remember is that on stock, M3 outperforms Clip, but they are on par (although Rockboxed clip/clip+ seeme to edge M3 a bit).
  
 what i can personally say is that, you need an amp for M3 to perform, i used it without, still better than most of my smartphones as source but with an amp it really sound great as good as my previously owned ipod touch.


----------



## Akmola Lola

bob a (sd) said:


> Apparently China Post's EMS service is really backed up.  I ordered a non-electronic item from another AliExpress vendor the day after placing my UEs order with Easy.  They messaged me about the delays and said they'd ship via flytexpress instead.  This was all this past weekend.  I have status from flytexpress but nada from China Post EMS.  The later's site advises 5 to 7 days before I'll see anything which, from what I'm hearing, is about how long it will sit in China before being scanned into their system.


 
 i had an order non electronics too from AE and seller ship via 4px. been 2 weeks and tracking shows still in china.... hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> *Nah, I'm just writing what I hear*. No where in the website I bought them from did it mention that they were the Bette or i.Valux, they're just too many companies on the rise with this same housing. And, as I mention a couple of pages back the specs are different. That's why I'm being careful to name them only as the HLSX-808. The only way one can truly verify the difference is to own both.


 

 Not doubting what you hear.
  
 But then again you did say a certain iem was better than the HD800... Cough*Ivery S1*Cough


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> Not doubting what you hear.
> 
> But then again you did say a certain iem was better than the HD800... Cough*Ivery S1*Cough




!!!


----------



## Semiramide

twinacstacks said:


> Guys BEFORE you go jumping on any band wagons or H. Trains,
> 
> My review for the 2016 Easy UEs Custom is up:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Twin, thanks for your review. Do you think these iems are suitable for small ears? I have small ears and I've been very disappointed sometimes with many iem's I've bought via internet (coz I can't try them first). For example, VSD1 can't fit in my ear, will keep falling off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sad, coz I haven't been able to enjoy their quality). Same happens with Brainwavz S1 (even the S0).
  
 Thanks


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> Not doubting what you hear.
> 
> But then again you did say a certain iem was better than the HD800... Cough*Ivery S1*Cough


 

 It's all good!....forgive and forget, hey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Three years ago is a long time already, won't you think?
  
 "PM me", and I'll send you a pair of the IVERY IS-1 Liberty, not the IVERY IS-1 HIPUT, which you probably mistakenly purchased. Its on me!


----------



## TwinACStacks

semiramide said:


> Hi Twin, thanks for your review. Do you think these iems are suitable for small ears? I have small ears and I've been very disappointed sometimes with many iem's I've bought via internet (coz I can't try them first). For example, VSD1 can't fit in my ear, will keep falling off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Boy I don't know. I couldn't get the GR07 Classic Vsonics to fit my ears worth a damn. They are highly regarded but all I got was Shallow and Tinny because of the fit problems. The UES should fit your ears though only the Nozzle which I WISH was longer is a little short for me with Regular to Large ears. I think these should work well for you. Once you get that memory wire wrapped around you ear they aren't about to fall off.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Not doubting what you hear.
> 
> But then again you did say a certain iem was better than the HD800... Cough*Ivery S1*Cough


 





 Shoot If anyone remembers, I was pretty happy with the Bettes for a LONG time....
  
 That was until the Chinese stepped up production to several new Earphones per DAY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really shouldn't have bought ALL of them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

semiramide said:


> Hi Twin, thanks for your review. Do you think these iems are suitable for small ears? I have small ears and I've been very disappointed sometimes with many iem's I've bought via internet (coz I can't try them first). For example, VSD1 can't fit in my ear, will keep falling off   (sad, coz I haven't been able to enjoy their quality). Same happens with Brainwavz S1 (even the S0).
> 
> Thanks




Zero Audio Tenore are really small. If you think their sound signature will suit you they'll probably one of the safest bets.


----------



## Semiramide

twinacstacks said:


> Boy I don't know. I couldn't get the GR07 Classic Vsonics to fit my ears worth a damn. They are highly regarded but all I got was Shallow and Tinny because of the fit problems. The UES should fit your ears though only the Nozzle which I WISH was longer is a little short for me with Regular to Large ears. I think these should work well for you. Once you get that memory wire wrapped around you ear they aren't about to fall off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you. You've given me the answer I wanted. Now... buy buy buy.


----------



## Semiramide

peter123 said:


> Zero Audio Tenore are really small. If you think their sound signature will suit you they'll probably one of the safest bets.


 
 Thank you for that, Peter. I'll read the reviews and will add them to my list.


----------



## Ewen

@Semiramide Joyroom JR-E107 are cheap, very small and sound good.
 Joyroom JR-E103 are another option but I haven't received them yet.


----------



## To.M

I have just received JOYROOM E107, I must say I'm impressed with the package and the design quality after taking them from the box and I'm shocked how tiny they are  cannot say anything about SQ yet, started the burning process and will listen to them tomorrow


----------



## anticute

nhlean96 said:


> Guess I'll buy myself a pair HLSX-808, I can't stand when I found a excellent IEM, especially discovered by @1clearhead. His reviews are reliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Couldn't agree more. Still haven't bought one single IEM based on @1clearhead's recommendation where I've found that the description has been off or that I've been disappointed with.


----------



## Dillan

to.m said:


> I have just received JOYROOM E107, I must say I'm impressed with the package and the design quality after taking them from the box and I'm shocked how tiny they are  cannot say anything about SQ yet, started the burning process and will listen to them tomorrow


 
  
 Oh man, ya should've given them a solid listen BEFORE burning in and compared the two sounds.


----------



## Semiramide

ewen said:


> @Semiramide Joyroom JR-E107 are cheap, very small and sound good.
> Joyroom JR-E103 are another option but I haven't received them yet.


 
 Noted. Thanks!


----------



## vegetaleb

Good news if you want to drive your earphones without amp or dac
 Taken from the HTC 10 review of Android Authority
  
_Plug in a good pair of headphones, or the high-res earphones that are included in the box, and you will hear the difference that the HTC 10 really makes. HTC put a 24-bit DAC and a headphone AMP here to really make BoomSound earn its name._
  
_The HTC 10 can really drive headphones, and it is a lot of fun to get lost in the sound. Especially with good headphones, there is no need for a separate DAC or AMP anymore, which is great. Overall, listening with headphones results in some of the loudest, and best quality audio that we’ve ever gotten from a smartphone._


----------



## Dillan

vegetaleb said:


> Good news if you want to drive your earphones without amp or dac
> Taken from the HTC 10 review of Android Authority
> 
> _Plug in a good pair of headphones, or the high-res earphones that are included in the box, and you will hear the difference that the HTC 10 really makes. HTC put a 24-bit DAC and a headphone AMP here to really make BoomSound earn its name._
> ...


 

 Oh my god I have been dreaming more smart phone makers would do this.
  
 I have been eyeing that "Skyn" amp for the iphone for this very reason. I just get tired of the whole rubberband approach to amping and dac'ing phones.


----------



## Sylmar

vegetaleb said:


> Good news if you want to drive your earphones without amp or dac
> Taken from the HTC 10 review of Android Authority
> 
> _Plug in a good pair of headphones, or the high-res earphones that are included in the box, and you will hear the difference that the HTC 10 really makes. HTC put a 24-bit DAC and a headphone AMP here to really make BoomSound earn its name._
> ...


 
 GSMArena always does great testing on the audio of phones. I'm waiting for their review but this hands-on sure is promising.


----------



## To.M

dillan said:


> Oh man, ya should've given them a solid listen BEFORE burning in and compared the two sounds.




well, perhaps you're right but everyday I listen to 2/3 different earphones so before e107 burnin-in is over I would forget the original sound  of course I listened to e107 for a moment and they sounded promising


----------



## Lurk650

sylmar said:


> GSMArena always does great testing on the audio of phones. I'm waiting for their review but this hands-on sure is promising.


 
 LG V10 already has a 32 Bit DAC which is very capable. Doesn't need a fancy "Boomsound" either. Only redeeming thing about my M8 was the dual front facing speakers, now they have done away with that making it one front facing tweeter at the top and the lower one is at the bottom of the phone is for the "LOWWWWS" which I highly doubt is going to be impressive.


----------



## Temple

Where did [u][color=#0066cc]1clearhead[/color][/u] find the HLSX-808 for $26? I found something on Ali but it was around $40. Thanks and great review.


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 My money is on the fact that the Bettes, i.valux, HLSX 808, as well as a few others that are likely to pop up, are ALL coming from the same Manufacturer. It's easy to fudge specs. to make them look like they are slightly different.
  
 Today's specs are ridiculous anyways. You hear, (If you are Younger and LUCKY), 20Hz--- 20kHz. I would be VERY lucky at my age of 62 to hear 25-16khz, if even that.
  
 Besides your source material isn't any better than human hearing capabilities anyways. (20-20kHz). I've heard that some of the frequencies spec'd by Hi Res stuff actually gets rid of some sonic debris and cleans up the sound a little. I've never noticed the difference.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

vinknight said:


> Nice review! Can't wait for mine it seems to be stuck with China post.
> 
> I noticed the large auvios you mentioned. Any links where I can get them from?


 





 Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO     They also have Mediums. You can also find them on Ebay maybe less expensive. IF you happen to live near a Radio Shack that is still in business Check for them there with their earphones. They were unloading them @ $1.99 per pack. I wiped out my local shop.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Zero Audio Tenore are really small. If you think their sound signature will suit you they'll probably one of the safest bets.


 





 +1 Tenores are always an excellent choice. Very safe bet. people want to gripe about the thin wires and build quality but I've beat the crap out of my pair and they work just fine.
  
  





 Just because it's thin, most people don't understand how TOUGH Teflon-coated wire is. Just try stripping it and re-doing an entire amplifier chassis with it sometime. You will gain immediate respect for it. It doesn't even melt under a soldering gun heat.
  








 TWIN


----------



## zabada

chompchomps said:


> Sorry i think i didnt make myself clear, I backed the Seiun Pro X player and they were giving out feather DAC's to backers as a token because they were late.. Didnt take too much notice about the basic player they have.
> I think you can consider the Fiio M3 player or the Shozy alien.. heard good stuff about them



A, you are on Kickstarter! Do you heard some news, when Pro X will be delivered to stock? Very tempting project, but long waiting time is critical for me.
I have Fiio X3 II, just looking for some cheap player as backup. Thank you for the info!


----------



## tw1s

Hello , i want a pair of in ear headphones. Price: $ 20  , from aliexpress , I want to buy today , i listen to rap/hip-hop. I will listen with headphones to the phone. 
 Thank you!


----------



## TwinACStacks

tw1s said:


> Hello , i want a pair of in ear headphones. Price: $ 20  , from aliexpress , I want to buy today , i listen to rap/hip-hop. I will listen with headphones to the phone.
> Thank you!




If you only have $20 to spend and you listen to those 2 specific genres it's pretty easy. Hands down Rock Zircon it kills with bass-heavy music and is under $20.
Also easy to drive with phones.

Huge Sound stage and really fun.

 TWIN


----------



## bneundh

Hi, can someone reccomend the best DAC/AMP for 100$ max? Will be using it with my yet-to-arrive hisound ha-2.


----------



## j0p3Y

kr0mka said:


> I'm also looking at Xiaomi's Hybrids, how do they compare?


I own the Xiaomi hybrid and unfortunately can't compare them to the other mentioned, but I can tell you they are the least interesting earphones in my collection. They sound dull and very dark. Best for now are my **** UE and LZ Z03a.
Edit: forgot my Joyroom E107 's  how could I?


----------



## To.M

j0p3y said:


> Edit: forgot my Joyroom E107 's  how could I?




Because they are so tiny that it's easy to overlook them  just got e107 today


----------



## kennethmxp

Hi, Im kinda new here. Any suggestion for a neutral-ish sounding iem (maybe a just a slight bass boost) under $30?
I listen mostly to classical and jazz.
Right now in looking at
Sendiy M2
Joyroom e107/103
LZ Z03a/z02a
Tennmak,KZ, Others?


----------



## nhatduongchi

Adding Zero Audio Tenore to your list for little bit more money but you can buy from Amazon and get it quickly


----------



## Lurk650

bneundh said:


> Hi, can someone reccomend the best DAC/AMP for 100$ max? Will be using it with my yet-to-arrive hisound ha-2.


 
 Desktop or Portable (both?) and what country are you in, i.e. can you use Amazon?


----------



## bneundh

I live in Indonesia. I have a fiio e10k but looking for something better (and portable, since I'll be using this earphone outside I'd thought I'd settle for something portable)


----------



## batmanwcm

I've heard good things about the SMSL M3. Very well priced at $79 too.


----------



## Lurk650

bneundh said:


> I live in Indonesia. I have a fiio e10k but looking for something better (and portable, since I'll be using this earphone outside I'd thought I'd settle for something portable)




You will probably just need an amp then. I just got the Fiio E12 yesterday. Very good. I paid $129 USD.


----------



## Whaleshark12

Anyone tried this before? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.pZoAm2&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201602_4_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_508_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=9aa42198-cdb3-4ef8-879d-19abc448c032
 How is the bass on this? I'm looking for something have good bass with clear mids. But I can't seems to be able to find review about this model.
 Edit: Oh crap, nvm I found Twinac's Review. You could still recommend me any earphone though~


----------



## crabdog

tw1s said:


> Hello , i want a pair of in ear headphones. Price: $ 20  , from aliexpress , I want to buy today , i listen to rap/hip-hop. I will listen with headphones to the phone.
> Thank you!


 
 +1 for ROCK Zircon. You could also try the VJJB K4.


----------



## crabdog

kennethmxp said:


> Hi, Im kinda new here. Any suggestion for a neutral-ish sounding iem (maybe a just a slight bass boost) under $30?
> I listen mostly to classical and jazz.
> Right now in looking at
> Sendiy M2
> ...


 
 If you like over-ear type I'm really liking my Tenmak Piano.


----------



## batmanwcm

whaleshark12 said:


> Anyone tried this before? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.pZoAm2&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201602_4_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_508_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=9aa42198-cdb3-4ef8-879d-19abc448c032
> 
> How is the bass on this? I'm looking for something have good bass with clear mids. But I can't seems to be able to find review about this model.
> 
> Edit: Oh crap, nvm I found Twinac's Review. You could still recommend me any earphone though~




I'm leaning toward these myself. I already cancelled my M2 order from Easy and I'm debating between the UEs and the Music Maker TK13. Easy said that the TK13 sounds better than the TK12. I guess I'm going to wait until I see some reviews first.


----------



## leobigfield

bneundh said:


> I live in Indonesia. I have a fiio e10k but looking for something better (and portable, since I'll be using this earphone outside I'd thought I'd settle for something portable)




Better than the e10k and portable i guess it's difficult at that price range. I have a fiio q1 and while it's not better than the e10k it's a very good amp for the price, long lasting battery and can double as a Dac/Amp for PC and Android. As a Dac/Amp it's better than my notebook / PC hp out amped but my Xduoo X3/q1 stack sounds better to my ears. IMHO.


----------



## chompchomps

zabada said:


> A, you are on Kickstarter! Do you heard some news, when Pro X will be delivered to stock? Very tempting project, but long waiting time is critical for me.
> I have Fiio X3 II, just looking for some cheap player as backup. Thank you for the info!



Yeah it was a really tempting player which i backed quite early this year. According to the latest update, they have mentioned the delivery to be somewhere end of may.. its quite a long time later but im happy with my ipod touch 4G for now. They are offering us backers the feather DAC as some form of compensation too!


----------



## crabdog

Still no tracking info on my Easy UEs after 5 days


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Still no tracking info on my Easy UEs after 5 days


 
 None for my coworkers either


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Still no tracking info on my Easy UEs after 5 days
> ...


 

 Nothing on mine either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Wish we knew if this simply is a matter of lousy database updates or whether it means the packages are simply sitting there yet to be scanned into the system.  Argh................!@#$%^&*&^!!!!!!!


----------



## crabdog

Just found some cheap earbuds that seem to be generating some buzz. From the description it seems like they have a focus on mids. For $6.50 they also come with a shirt clip and carry case. I wonder how these sound compared to the monk.
  

  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/qian-39-High-Quality-Headphones-Earbud-Headphones-Headset-Dynamic-Earphones-for-popular-female-pop-music-light/1112149_32346706750.html


----------



## Whaleshark12

batmanwcm said:


> I'm leaning toward these myself. I already cancelled my M2 order from Easy and I'm debating between the UEs and the Music Maker TK13. Easy said that the TK13 sounds better than the TK12. I guess I'm going to wait until I see some reviews first.


 

 I see~ Guess i will take the 2016 Easy UE after all.


----------



## RedJohn456

huge backlog in the chinese postal system at the moment, so things are running slow at this time, from what i hear atleast.


----------



## Paulpark222

Quite interesting Amp released from TCG, It's named TCG AP6.
  
 They've been making big sized amplifier for a while and they've recently started to make portable amplifier as well. 
  
 The price is approx. $190. I'm planning to try these out.
  

  
  
 I'm really not sure if I can do a great job writing impressions for these as I don't have that much experience with DAPs and AMPs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm thinking to ask another Head-fier to write the impression as well once I receive them. PM if anybody's interested.
  
 Below's their website with additional pictures of AP6.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.tcgcn.com/
  

  
  
  
  


  
  
 Paul


----------



## chompchomps

crabdog said:


> Just found some cheap earbuds that seem to be generating some buzz. From the description it seems like they have a focus on mids. For $6.50 they also come with a shirt clip and carry case. I wonder how these sound compared to the monk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take one for the team and order! I think its quite to beat the monks at $5


----------



## crabdog

chompchomps said:


> Take one for the team and order! I think its quite to beat the monks at $5


 
 Would love to and may do so in the future but I'm already over my monthly quota.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> My money is on the fact that the Bettes, i.valux, HLSX 808, as well as a few others that are likely to pop up, are ALL coming from the same Manufacturer. It's easy to fudge specs. to make them look like they are slightly different.
> 
> Today's specs are ridiculous anyways. You hear, (If you are Younger and LUCKY), 20Hz--- 20kHz. I would be VERY lucky at my age of 62 to hear 25-16khz, if even that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I might, in a couple of weeks, purchase the Bette/i.Valux and see if there's a difference that I can write and share about. I will keep you informed if I decide to get them.
 You still da man for bringing the Bette/i.Valux to my attention. Or else, I wouldn't have made the move to get the HLSX-808's. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


crabdog said:


> Just found some cheap earbuds that seem to be generating some buzz. From the description it seems like they have a focus on mids. For $6.50 they also come with a shirt clip and carry case. I wonder how these sound compared to the monk.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/qian-39-High-Quality-Headphones-Earbud-Headphones-Headset-Dynamic-Earphones-for-popular-female-pop-music-light/1112149_32346706750.html


 
  
 Nice package! .....makes me want to get back into the game of getting some extraordinarily good ear buds!


----------



## peter123

tw1s said:


> Hello , i want a pair of in ear headphones. Price: $ 20  , from aliexpress , I want to buy today , i listen to rap/hip-hop. I will listen with headphones to the phone.
> Thank you!


 
  
 Check out the **** UE:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/****-UE-Custom-Made-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset/519064_32520404631.html
  
 Very good perfomer in my book and it also has very nice bass without being overwheling. I prefer it over the Zircon and other extremely v-shaped offerings by a large margin but as always YMMV


----------



## Bob A (SD)

paulpark222 said:


> Quite interesting Amp released from TCG, It's named TCG AP6.
> 
> The price is approx. $190. I'm planning to try these out.


 
  Paul,
  
     I really couldn't get a decent translation but it appears the amplifier is only 130mW at 32 ohms which is rather anemic for $190.  What do you see?


----------



## Paulpark222

bob a (sd) said:


> Paul,
> 
> I really couldn't get a decent translation but it appears the amplifier is only 130mW at 32 ohms which is rather anemic for $190.  What do you see?


 
 It's 210mW at 32 ohms actually.


----------



## lmfboy01

Should be getting in a bunch of new stuff in the post tomorrow including ZhiYin brand all four, some **** and tomahawk to compare to ting earbud I own. Can't wait!


----------



## crabdog

lmfboy01 said:


> Should be getting in a bunch of new stuff in the post tomorrow including ZhiYin brand all four, some **** and tomahawk to compare to ting earbud I own. Can't wait!


 
 Do let us know how they compare!


----------



## tw1s

Ok , **** UE are better than Rock Zircon ? Or I should buy xiaomi hybrid or xiaomi piston 33 ?


----------



## Ahdiofyle

I'm looking on easys store and some of these IEMs are pretty badass looking. Senfur UE? I think is the model plus a few custom others. I think I might bite the bullet and drop $100 and see what I get.


----------



## Ashwin HL

tw1s said:


>


 
 xiaomi hybrid in my opinion!

 if you get the authentic ones..
 burn them in for 150-200 hours and you will have a very good IEM!

 from what i hear about the Zircon ..(i have had a chat with few reputable members)
 they also are very fun and bassy but the are not audiophile grade IEMs..
 they are good for casual sessions!
 personally i will not categorize hybrids into consumer or audiophile grade .. but i can tell you that..
 they manage to give life to the most minute detail without deteriorating the bass!
 also the bass is one of the most deep and low extending bass i have heard!

 they deliver great performance for the price!
 i also would like to tell you that they are oriented towards more modern songs..
 EDM , pop , rock .. etc!
 if you are looking for an IEM for slow, soft and guitar oriented (folk music...etc etc)
 they will have good instrument separation but will recess the vocals a tad bit!
 (this is noticeable only when you are testing them with another mid friendly IEM..)

 overall i would confidently recommend it!


----------



## RedJohn456

ashwin hl said:


> xiaomi hybrid in my opinion!
> 
> if you get the authentic ones..
> burn them in for 150-200 hours and you will have a very good IEM!
> ...


 

 i have heard the opposite for the hybrids, read they were a step down from the Piston 3.0 :/


----------



## Ashwin HL

redjohn456 said:


> i have heard the opposite for the hybrids, read they were a step down from the Piston 3.0 :/


 
 i personally own the piston 3 and the hybrids!
 its totally your call in case you prefer different sound .. acc to specified genres!


----------



## RedJohn456

Anyone try these hybrids? looks pretty good for around 70 bucks
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/PMV-A-01%20


----------



## B9Scrambler

redjohn456 said:


> Anyone try these hybrids? looks pretty good for around 70 bucks
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/PMV-A-01%20




Pretty sure there a few people who have them on order. I'm looking forward to impressions when they start cropping up. They look good and potentially quite comfortable.


----------



## RedJohn456

b9scrambler said:


> Pretty sure there a few people who have them on order. I'm looking forward to impressions when they start cropping up. They look good and potentially quite comfortable.


 
  
 Sweet  Yeah design looks pretty unique and the shell looks hella comfortable. Def looking forward to impressions as well.


----------



## Ewen

redjohn456 said:


> i have heard the opposite for the hybrids, read they were a step down from the Piston 3.0 :/


 
 Hybrids are better but definitely need EQ.


b9scrambler said:


> Pretty sure there a few people who have them on order. I'm looking forward to impressions when they start cropping up. They look good and potentially quite comfortable.


 
 They are in my AE cart, hope to order them next month.


----------



## RedJohn456

ashwin hl said:


> i personally own the piston 3 and the hybrids!
> its totally your call in case you prefer different sound .. acc to specified genres!


 
  
 Not doubting at all what you are hearing   I haven't heard it for myself so I was just thinking out loud. Its all good.
  


ewen said:


> Hybrids are better but definitely need EQ.
> They are in my AE cart, hope to order them next month.


 
  
 Ah okay 
  
  
  
 Also whose going to jump on these?   http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Wooden-HiFi-Hybrid-7-Drivers-50mm-Dynamic-Driver-6-Balanced-Armature-BA-Units-Hi-Fi/519064_32651389818.html


----------



## Semiramide

@TwinACStacks @peter123 @Ewen  Thank you guys for your suggestions regarding iem's for small ears. My shopping cart is now full!


----------



## Ewen

semiramide said:


> @TwinACStacks @peter123 @Ewen  Thank you guys for your suggestions regarding iem's for small ears. My shopping cart is now full!


 
 You're welcome.


redjohn456 said:


> Ah okay


 
 I posted a quick EQ a few days ago.
 Try +2dB at 1kHz & +5dB at 7kHz to get rid of its dark FR.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Anyone try these hybrids? looks pretty good for around 70 bucks
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/PMV-A-01%20




LOL, got them in my ears now. Just got them 30 minutes ago....

http://www.head-fi.org/t/798233/pmv-a-01/15#post_12508343


----------



## RedJohn456

ewen said:


> You're welcome.
> I posted a quick EQ a few days ago.
> Try +2dB at 1kHz & +5dB at 7kHz to get rid of its dark FR.


 
  
 Merci beacoup but I don't own one 
  


peter123 said:


> LOL, got them in my ears now. Just got them 30 minutes ago....


 
  
 Oh nice! How do they sound?


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Merci beacoup but I don't own one
> 
> 
> Oh nice! How do they sound?




Really nice. I can say already that these suite me much better than the LZ-A2's. 

Very nice balance with the midrange in focus and without any disturbing pikes to my ears. Nice full sound but subbass is a bit rolled off. Soundstage and 3D feeling is very good. 

Please remember that this is very early impressions but so far I'm really impressed.


----------



## Ewen

peter123 said:


> Really nice. I can say already that these suite me much better than the LZ-A2's.
> 
> Very nice balance with the midrange in focus and without any disturbing pikes to my ears. Nice full sound but subbass is a bit rolled off. Soundstage and 3D feeling is very good.
> 
> Please remember that this is very early impressions but so far I'm really impressed.


 

 Thanks for the quick impression.
 They're on top of my shopping list.
  
 Could you confirm that there is no memory wire?


----------



## peter123

ewen said:


> Thanks for the quick impression.
> They're on top of my shopping list.
> 
> Could you confirm that there is no memory wire?




Yes I can, no memory wire  

Unfortunately no chin slider either but that can always be solved...


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Really nice. I can say already that these suite me much better than the LZ-A2's.
> 
> Very nice balance with the midrange in focus and without any disturbing pikes to my ears. Nice full sound but subbass is a bit rolled off. Soundstage and 3D feeling is very good.
> 
> Please remember that this is very early impressions but so far I'm really impressed.


 


 Niceeee


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> Niceeee




Ha ha, because we're friends? 

Can't wait to compare these to the SHOZY Zero when they arrive....


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, because we're friends?
> 
> Can't wait to compare these to the SHOZY Zero when they arrive....


 

 we enable each other pretty effectively haha 
  
 Same here, also would love to see how they compare to your ASG1 Plus  as well


----------



## JustJoseph

Hi! I'm looking to buy the Tk12s from easy/hck. May I know how do I get the seller/head fi discount? Do I leave a message with the product purchase or pm the seller before buying? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JacKallen

justjoseph said:


> Hi! I'm looking to buy the Tk12s from easy/hck. May I know how do I get the seller/head fi discount? Do I leave a message with the product purchase or pm the seller before buying? Any help would be appreciated!


 
 PM the seller beforehand, saying that you are from Head-fi. He will then ask you to "buy" the product, but without paying for it. Then he reduces the price and you can go to your basket and pay.


----------



## Skullophile

jackallen said:


> PM the seller beforehand, saying that you are from Head-fi. He will then ask you to "buy" the product, but without paying for it. Then he reduces the price and you can go to your basket and pay.


I have been through that procedure and found i could only make it work with my PC and not mobile.
With a Pc you can go to pay without confirming. Then they can alter the price. With mobile if I go to pay it pays straight away and the procedure dosnt work. Maybe it's a setting with my mobile AE. But hope this advice helps make it smoother for you. Don't forget the TK13 is out. No reviews of it yet, your call.


----------



## Skullophile

redjohn456 said:


> Not doubting at all what you are hearing   I haven't heard it for myself so I was just thinking out loud. Its all good.
> 
> 
> Ah okay
> ...


I asked about these a while back and a fellow head-fier told me they sound no better than senn hd-600.


----------



## Ewen

What's the point of putting BA in cans other than justifying a high price?
 It looks like they had to stack 6 BA to get some volume.
 Am I missing something?


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> I asked about these a while back and a fellow head-fier told me they sound no better than senn hd-600.


 






 Just another example of the amount of drivers and type or combination of types won't necessarily guarantee superior sound. There are some insanely good Single Dynamics out there.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## robervaul

All aboard.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> we enable each other pretty effectively haha
> 
> Same here, also would love to see how they compare to your ASG1 Plus  as well




Yes we're not good for each other  

The 1Plus has better vocals and deeper subbass so the PMV-A01 will not be able to reach them. I might have to eat my words eventually but so far it doesn't seem likely. Now that you mention it they may be a baby 1plus but it's still early days.........


----------



## Skullophile

Dunno but this one is supposed to be sublime

https://www.amazon.ca/Final-Audio-Design-Pandora-Headphones/dp/B00H7N2998


----------



## Lurk650

skullophile said:


> I have been through that procedure and found i could only make it work with my PC and not mobile.
> With a Pc you can go to pay without confirming. Then they can alter the price. With mobile if I go to pay it pays straight away and the procedure dosnt work. Maybe it's a setting with my mobile AE. But hope this advice helps make it smoother for you. Don't forget the TK13 is out. No reviews of it yet, your call.




On my app I just close the app when it gets to the pay screen


----------



## Lurk650

Listened to my old Philips 3580/90 this morning through my E12. They are actually not too bad, esp considering I paid $8 for them 3 years ago


----------



## tw1s

thanks for all , but i don't have EQ if I will buy Xiaomi Hybrid,  is this a problem ?


----------



## Ewen

tw1s said:


> thanks for all , but i don't have EQ if u will buy Xiaomi Hybrid,  is this a problem ?


 

 OOTB Piston 3 is better to my ears because they don't have an inflated bass.
 And they go higher without EQ.


----------



## tw1s

I understood, but other headphones that you can recommend about the price $ 18
 Best buy will be piston 3 , if i'm listening to rap and i don't have EQ?
 How are KZ headphones in-ear?


----------



## Ewen

tw1s said:


> I understood, but other headphones that you can recommend about the price $ 18
> Best buy will be piston 3 , if i'm listening to rap and i don't have EQ?
> How are KZ headphones in-ear?


 

 Piston 3 was a best buy, but there are many options now.
 I'm a balanced sound ayatollah, so I can't recommend iems specifically for rap, but I recently enjoyed some KZ:
 KZ HDS line
 KZ ED9
 KZ ED2
 QKZ W1
 QKZ POD-300
  
 Other headfiers will be able to provide some help for a rap oriented iem.


----------



## tw1s

I had Soundmagic ES18, Vsonic GR06, Xiaomi Piston v2, Dunu DN900.
 I was not  impressed with the price / quality of  Dunu DN900 and GR06 seemed uncomfortable.
 I will not invest a lot of money currently for in-ear headphones , because i don't have acceptable player/eq.
  
 The headphones that i will  buy , I will use them to phone: Xiaomi mi3 and to the computer which has no audio card. 
  
 Sorry for my English


----------



## lmfboy01

I get both today will check it out


----------



## Ashwin HL

tw1s said:


> I had Soundmagic ES18, Vsonic GR06, Xiaomi Piston v2, Dunu DN900.
> I was not  impressed with the price / quality of  Dunu DN900 and GR06 seemed uncomfortable.
> I will not invest a lot of money currently for in-ear headphones , because i don't have acceptable player/eq.
> 
> ...


 
 hi,
 please buy the xiaomi hybrid!
 i dont use any EQ on them at all..
 they sound much refined and have a sparkle to their highs and mids!

 after 200 hours of burn - in you will appreciate its quality!
 RAP will totally go well with the hybrids considering the bass output!

 think of them as a much more refined and a detailed version of Piston 2!


----------



## tw1s

but are they comfortable?


----------



## Ewen

tw1s said:


> but are they comfortable?


 

 The Xiaomi are not the most confortable.
 If other the ear is not a problem for you QKZ W1 Pro is a good choice.
 Joyroom E107 ( maybe E103 too, but haven't received it yet ) is tiny and sounds really good if you can remove a little bit of bass ( eventually EQ the 8kHz peak ).


----------



## carltonh

tw1s said:


> I understood, but other headphones that you can recommend about the price $ 18
> Best buy will be piston 3 , if i'm listening to rap and i don't have EQ?
> How are KZ headphones in-ear?


 

 I have the Piston 3, but other sub $20 IEMs that beat it include the LG Quadbeat 3, Tennmak Banjo, and Rock Zircon.

 However, the Piston 3 Youth can be bought for $9, and it is in rare company at that price


----------



## Ashwin HL

I agree with you carltonh!


----------



## Ashwin HL

tw1s said:


> but are they comfortable?


 
 yes they are!
 they fit well in the ears and have good built too!

 you will not go wrong with these IEMs..
 also tell me.. which IEM will give you dual driver for 16-18$??
 the difference between the hybrids and the normal dynamic driver earphones is really felt!

 you can see which tip fits you perfectly by some tip rolling!


----------



## carltonh

So even though my Easy orders from March 29th and 31st still have no tracking info, I just received my QKZ DM3 that I ordered on April 6th. So if there are shipping issues in China, it isn't universal.
  
 I just started burning the QKZ DM3, but I can say that it does sound like the Banjo did before burn in...good quality but too bass heavy. I'll see if it changes for the better like the Banjo did, and then eventually compare if I think it is actually the same driver or not. Definitely a great deal at the $6 intro price. I see it has already gone up to over $8 though. Note that this is equal in cable quality and durability to my most durable IEMs.


----------



## nolife1123

carltonh said:


> So even though my Easy orders from March 29th and 31st still have no tracking info, I just received my QKZ DM3 that I ordered on April 6th. So if there are shipping issues in China, it isn't universal.
> 
> I just started burning the QKZ DM3, but I can say that it does sound like the Banjo did before burn in...good quality but too bass heavy. I'll see if it changes for the better like the Banjo did, and then eventually compare if I think it is actually the same driver or not. Definitely a great deal at the $6 intro price. I see it has already gone up to over $8 though. Note that this is equal in cable quality and durability to my most durable IEMs.


 

 My Easy M2's are still not updated with the logistics, likely still waiting to be sent off to the carrier :<.


----------



## tw1s

Tennmak Banjo and Rock Zircon are interesting. Really better than Xiaomi Hybrid/Piston 3?


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> So, I've been doing further research and checking what makes the *HLSX-808 *different from the *i.Valux/Bette *and this is what I got.
> 
> These are taken from Aliexpress web pages and they are stated the same way on taobao website.
> 
> ...


 

 Ha! Was going back and forth on my "PM" and got confirmation from a reliable source that the HLSX-808 and the i.Valux/Bette are different from each other even from their BA armature and the Dynamic driver inside!.....sound signature is totally different from each other!
  
 ......I am waiting on one more "PM" from another source to decide whether I won't need to get these to compare after all. They mention that they'll post reviews later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In the meantime, my review on the *HLSX-808* still stands!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....get them while they're hot and sounds this good!!!


----------



## lmfboy01

i got one on order.  gots to get it, its 808 represent!


----------



## 1clearhead

.....My *HLSX 8MM* are here! I'll be posting some pictures and reviews after I burn them in for a 100 hours.
  
 Probably by next week!


----------



## JacKallen

tw1s said:


> Tennmak Banjo and Rock Zircon are interesting. Really better than Xiaomi Hybrid/Piston 3?


 
 I know that many people like the Rock Zircon, which is why I got rather disappointed by them. I do not like them at all. Throw a bit extra cash at the Sendiy/Easy M2. It is definitely worth it!


----------



## peter123

Ok, after some tip rolling on the PMV-A01 I (again) ended up on the Havi foam tips (these are probably my favorite tips at the moment) and bass is definitely there in a healthy amount. Been going back and forward between the 1Plus and the PMV-A01 and although the 1Plus are overall more refined and has deeper bass the difference is nowhere near what the price would suggest.


----------



## To.M

After 28h of burning in and I can say that I like Joyroom E107! They are so flipping tiny yet able to produce a powerful sound, where the heck does it come from???  Nice punchy bass, clear vocals and good highs, a real bargain!


----------



## carltonh

tw1s said:


> Tennmak Banjo and Rock Zircon are interesting. Really better than Xiaomi Hybrid/Piston 3?


 

 Both of them have more subbass than the Piston 3, but I also think they have a little better sound quality. I haven't heard the Xiaomi Hybrid to compare it.


----------



## kendfw

@carltonh I ordered stuff from multiple supplies during the aliexpress anniversary sales, I almost got every order except my easy m2 and items going thru ISC Chicago. 

Having Bose ultra, Sendiy m2, Sony Xba-1, Puro iem500, and beat tour2 at home, I would rank my iems as follow: Xba-1, m2, Puro (a little hard to drive), beat tour , and Bose ultra. So, I hope easy m2 would be as good as Sendiy m2. 

 I won't touch the Xba-1 until I recently replaced them with comply foam tips. I guess the foam tips help getting the warm sound and bass. I almost put those in a trash but repurposed them as earphones for online training.


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> .....My *HLSX 8MM* are here! I'll be posting some pictures and reviews after I burn them in for a 100 hours.
> 
> Probably by next week!


 
 Easy uploaded new colors/new design's cable.


----------



## wastan

tw1s said:


> I understood, but other headphones that you can recommend about the price $ 18
> Best buy will be piston 3 , if i'm listening to rap and i don't have EQ?
> How are KZ headphones in-ear?




If you're listening to almost exclusively rap you could go with the kz zs1, the zn1 mini or the zs2. Some people have fit issues, but not me. If you were after one sub $20 to be your jack of all trades I'd easily recommend the joyroom e107. If you wanted to also look at the KZ ATE and the ED9 both of those are available on Amazon as well as ali (I guess it depends on where you're located though)


----------



## CADCAM

jackallen said:


> I know that many people like the Rock Zircon, which is why I got rather disappointed by them. I do not like them at all. Throw a bit extra cash at the Sendiy/Easy M2. It is definitely worth it!


 
 Did you tip roll?


----------



## B9Scrambler

to.m said:


> After 28h of burning in and I can say that I like Joyroom E107! They are so flipping tiny yet able to produce a powerful sound, where the heck does it come from???  Nice punchy bass, clear vocals and good highs, a real bargain!




Micro drivers are an untapped gem. Everyone is always surprised at the bass and general sound output they can produce. There's a reason it's my favorite driver type. They can do pretty much everything! And yes, some will distort under eq. Good ones will not. I would love to see a hybrid that uses a 6mm for bass and mids, with the BA relegated to treble duty. Would allow for a tiny housing and still offer up the best of both worlds; DD bass, lush mids, hyper accurate treble. One day...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Review of the FiiO EM3. What a nice little earbud!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-em3-open-earbud-earphones-with-in-line-microphone-black/reviews/15771


----------



## jim723

I received the 2015 Easy UE Custom IEM today. They sounded very good right out of the box. This is the link to the product details page on Aliexpress,
 http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7417936039.html?orderId=73465121409617
  
 The product descriptions on that page were a little confusing. I think the earphones I got only have single dynamic driver in each shell. But none the less the sound is pretty impressive. I did a quick side-by-side compare to Z03A (also bought from Easy) and I like the sound of UE better (mids, highs, and soundstage).
  
 As the webpage said, these UEs are hand-made and it took more than a week before they can ship from the factory. But the long wait is really worth it. The UEs also look pretty handsome. I switched to a pair of UE900 cables. I don't think I can hear the sound difference between cables but the UE900 cables are more comfortable. But they cost $46, a little more than the cost of UEs. So now I have a pair of $90 earphones that really rock.


----------



## JacKallen

cadcam said:


> Did you tip roll?


 
 Yes, I did. Tip rolling can change the sound signature quite a bit, but not the quality of the sound. And no matter what other people say, I just don't think that the quality is very good. The bass is loose and slow, and the details are not there in the upper frequencies either.  Mind you that I am comparing to what I hear from earphones costing 5 times as much, as the Zircons is the only pair I have owned in that price range. I just think that for almost everyone it is worth it to spend a little extra.


----------



## peter123

jackallen said:


> Yes, I did. Tip rolling can change the sound signature quite a bit, but not the quality of the sound. And no matter what other people say, I just don't think that the quality is very good. The bass is loose and slow, and the details are not there in the upper frequencies either.  Mind you that I am comparing to what I hear from earphones costing 5 times as much, as the Zircons is the only pair I have owned in that price range. I just think that for almost everyone it is worth it to spend a little extra.




I agree with you about the Zircon, they're just meh to me. I'm a bit surprised they've gained that kind of praise but ymmw (and obviously does).


----------



## farisq

peter123 said:


> I agree with you about the Zircon, they're just meh to me. I'm a bit surprised they've gained that kind of praise but ymmw (and obviously does).


 

 I tend to agree with this. I had high hopes for Zircon, but OOTB I was already not impressed. So I did the right by immediately offered it to my colleague at the office.


----------



## AsheshM

Hi, need a little help with LZ-z03a. I feel like the treble is little harsh for me or i think its the high mid spikes, I am very new to these so may be i am not able to explain clearly. Is there some way to tone it down a little??
 I feel the drums sound a little tinny (thin sound like tin cans) or is it only me?? 
 Any suggestions.
 Thanks


----------



## JacKallen

asheshm said:


> Hi, need a little help with LZ-z03a. I feel like the treble is little harsh for me or i think its the high mid spikes, I am very new to these so may be i am not able to explain clearly. Is there some way to tone it down a little??
> I feel the drums sound a little tinny (thin sound like tin cans) or is it only me??
> Any suggestions.
> Thanks


 
 Try comply's or narrow bore and long eartips.


----------



## AsheshM

jackallen said:


> Try comply's or narrow bore and long eartips.


 

 Thanks for the reply.. I am from India and i do not have much choice in buying eartips. Is there anything specific you can suggest i can get from aliexpress?
 Ashesh


----------



## JacKallen

asheshm said:


> Thanks for the reply.. I am from India and i do not have much choice in buying eartips. Is there anything specific you can suggest i can get from aliexpress?
> Ashesh


 
 Aliexpress has plenty of cheap tips. What you have to look for is foam tips, or tips with a long and narrow bore. And of course it has to fit the earphones. You can consider triple flange, if it fits your ear.


----------



## AsheshM

jackallen said:


> Aliexpress has plenty of cheap tips. What you have to look for is foam tips, or tips with a long and narrow bore. And of course it has to fit the earphones. You can consider triple flange, if it fits your ear.


 

 Ok thanks a lot. 
 Ashesh


----------



## jant71

asheshm said:


> Hi, need a little help with LZ-z03a. I feel like the treble is little harsh for me or i think its the high mid spikes, I am very new to these so may be i am not able to explain clearly. Is there some way to tone it down a little??
> I feel the drums sound a little tinny (thin sound like tin cans) or is it only me??
> Any suggestions.
> Thanks


 
  
 What you need is this...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-OS300-Earphone-Turning-Tips-for-Hifi-earphones-KC06A-KC06/32303364780.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.bk0F6j&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201602_2_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=487efc09-3762-484a-8fe9-27254faddda7


----------



## AsheshM

jant71 said:


> What you need is this...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-OS300-Earphone-Turning-Tips-for-Hifi-earphones-KC06A-KC06/32303364780.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.bk0F6j&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201602_2_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=487efc09-3762-484a-8fe9-27254faddda7


 

 Thanks Jant71, i am going to order these today.
 Thanks a lot. 
  
 As i was not following the thread for sometime, i was wondering about these -HLSX-808 earphones. 
 Could any direct me to a review? I am not able to find one. Thanks.


----------



## crabdog

Day 6 and no tracking info on my Easy UEs. Boo.


----------



## Saoshyant

Ok, so finally got my Tennmak Piano off the burner, and I wasn't expecting it to be THIS bass-centric.  I had a hard time achieving a seal with the provided tips, so I pulled my favorite tips from my RE300 which have never failed to impress, and after putting them on I listened to a couple of test tracks.  My initial response was to check my Clip+ to see if I was using bass boost, which I was not.  The bloody things shake the ear canals, maybe not too far off from my XB60s...  I'll have to pull those off to check.  So yeah, at least for me, any bass-oriented music can use these little guys and have zero regrets doing so.  I always start off with Radiohead's Nude to see how the bass sounds, and then their Packed Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box.  These are some impressively bassy little guys.  I'd be a little afraid to hook them up to something like my E12 or C5 and turn up the bass.


----------



## tw1s

Ok , i will buy Xiaomi Hybrid if isn't something else  better , i don't want brands  like : XJGUIR  , that only 2 people knows=)))
 So , it's a good decission?


----------



## hakuzen

asheshm said:


> Hi, need a little help with LZ-z03a. I feel like the treble is little harsh for me or i think its the high mid spikes, I am very new to these so may be i am not able to explain clearly. Is there some way to tone it down a little??
> I feel the drums sound a little tinny (thin sound like tin cans) or is it only me??
> Any suggestions.
> Thanks


 
  
 Quote:  





jackallen said:


> Try comply's or narrow bore and long eartips.


 
  
 Quote: 





jant71 said:


> What you need is this...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-OS300-Earphone-Turning-Tips-for-Hifi-earphones-KC06A-KC06/32303364780.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.bk0F6j&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6,searchweb201602_2_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=487efc09-3762-484a-8fe9-27254faddda7


 
  
 thanks! will try the ostrys with some iems, i guess the os100 is the suitable one (don't need to enhance bass, searching for balanced sig), correct me if mistaken.
  
 another way to avoid lz-za03a treble harsh consists of equalizing them: just decrease 2dB the 6KHz frequency


----------



## bneundh

I wonder why they took down the hisoundaudio ha-2 on aliexpress? If something new and better comes up I'd be upset since I haven't even received mine lol


----------



## To.M

Saoshyant apart from bass, do you like the sound coming from them? My pair of Piano should arrive next week.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Ok, so finally got my Tennmak Piano off the burner, and I wasn't expecting it to be THIS bass-centric.  I had a hard time achieving a seal with the provided tips, so I pulled my favorite tips from my RE300 which have never failed to impress, and after putting them on I listened to a couple of test tracks.  My initial response was to check my Clip+ to see if I was using bass boost, which I was not.  The bloody things shake the ear canals, maybe not too far off from my XB60s...  I'll have to pull those off to check.  So yeah, at least for me, any bass-oriented music can use these little guys and have zero regrets doing so.  I always start off with Radiohead's Nude to see how the bass sounds, and then their Packed Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box.  These are some impressively bassy little guys.  I'd be a little afraid to hook them up to something like my E12 or C5 and turn up the bass.


 
 I've been enjoying my Piano a lot. They have significantly less bass than the VJJB K4 and Zircon (everything has less than Zircon for me lol). The Piano has a very smooth non-fatiguing sound and I can wear them for a very long time without any discomfort. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Saoshyant

@To.M I always tend to focus on vocals when picking volume, so with vocals as a happy place, the bass is certainly present, but the vocals aren't lost to them.  I'm not treble sensitive in the least, so I can't comment on whether or not it can cause treble spikes that would cause discomfort to others (one of the reasons I LOVE my HD700.)  All in all, given this is my initial listen with roughly 100 hours of burn in, I'm pleasantly surprised.  Guitars have a decent sound to them, and bass guitar has a more visceral impact to them due to the increased bass.  I'd probably feel the Z03A is the technically superior IEM given the two aren't exactly far apart in costs, but this one so far strikes me as the more fun.  Plus the additions (detachable cable, huge IEM case which is nice for my RE-262 given it's various cable attachments, 9 or so pairs of seemingly decent quality tips) I'd have zero hesitation recommending this IEM to anyone so far, but of course given this is an initial listening please keep that in consideration.  Also, what Radiohead and Shiny Toy Guns I've listened to with this IEM sounded quite enjoyable.  Currently listening to Muse's Drones via HD Tidal.
  
 Also (different topic) while looking at Easy's new items, I noticed a closed headphone for around $290 that caught my attention, but not quite my interest, not yet at least.  It has a 50mm driver with 6 BAs, which I can't seem to think of any full sized headphones that use BAs, but I'm sure there has to be someone that's tried.  Are there larger versions of BAs that I'm not aware of?  Or are we talking the standard BAs which I personally would wonder if they'd be drowned out by the 50mm dynamic.


----------



## hakuzen

left the pianos apart because didn't achieve to make them sound decent enough. thought they were defective, but, after reading your impressions, the cause might be an improper sealing. tried spiral dots, foam, besides of stock ones. none worked, the mids and highs kept sounding horrible (after +200 hours burn in). going to search those RE300 tips which worked for you, to check their appearance (maybe i can find similar ones in my stock)


----------



## hakuzen

tw1s said:


> Ok , i will buy Xiaomi Hybrid if isn't something else  better , i don't want brands  like : XJGUIR  , that only 2 people knows=)))
> So , it's a good decission?


 
  
 my personal opinion is thet it's not the right decission.
 i also prefer xiaomi piston 3. it's a safe bet for all kind of music, and you can find them very cheap easily now.
 it seems that the hybrids (which could have more potential thanks to the added BA) are not tuned well enough. find reviews, and you'll see the piston 3 is a better bet (i've bought about 8 pairs )
  
 there are many other contenders around that price now, but can't recommend one (kz ed9, joyroom e107, are in transit, and **** ue, lz-z02a, slightly more expensive, are being cooked).


----------



## Ewen

hakuzen said:


> left the pianos apart because didn't achieve to make them sound decent enough. thought they were defective, but, after reading your impressions, the cause might be an improper sealing. tried spiral dots, foam, besides of stock ones. none worked, the mids and highs kept sounding horrible (after +200 hours burn in). going to search those RE300 tips which worked for you, to check their appearance (maybe i can find similar ones in my stock)


 

 Try EQing the "twin peaks" at 3 & 6 kHz.
 Eventually reduce bass at 50Hz.


----------



## To.M

Saoshyant thank you! by the way I can't stop listening to Muse's Drones, excellent stuff 

hakuzen
Soon I will see for myself about Piano, I hope my opinion will be rather similar to Saoshyant's  For 2 days I've been enjoying Joyroom E107, well, they are undoubtedly a very decent pair of phones, I still can't get over how tiny they are, without tips they would fall into my ear canals


----------



## Saoshyant

[@]hakuzen [/@]


----------



## Lurk650

If you think the Joyroom are tiny then you should see the First Harmonic ieb6, super small with a 5.5mm driver. They are a tad bright but still sound very good. I gave them to my girlfriend months ago bc Im treble sensitive but for fun I paired them with my new E12 last night and til rolled, only good seal besides stock tips was Biflange which controlled the treble too. First Harmonic is a side company of ThinkSound. 


http://www.amazon.com/IEB6-headphone-engineered-mini-driver-exceptional/dp/B0178BC13W


----------



## jant71

hakuzen said:


> thanks! will try the ostrys with some iems, i guess the os100 is the suitable one (don't need to enhance bass, searching for balanced sig), correct me if mistaken.
> 
> another way to avoid lz-za03a treble harsh consists of equalizing them: just decrease 2dB the 6KHz frequency


 

 They don't really enhance bass as much they filter down treble. 300>200>100 so the only real way bass is enhanced is due to treble being tamed shifts the balance some the other direction. OS100 is fine for a small reduction on a peaky or slightly too bright phone and does bring more balance. They work well and you can pop out the filters and use them in other tips if you choose as they are just stretched over the filter w/o adhesive or permanent attachment. Obviously there will be extra filters from the size you don't use to play around with.


----------



## hakuzen

ewen said:


> Try EQing the "twin peaks" at 3 & 6 kHz.
> Eventually reduce bass at 50Hz.


 
 thank you! "3kHz & 6KHz, about -3dB, driver flex" was in my notes (maybe i read it in another post from you). but they were sounding so horrible without eq, that declined trying to eq them.
 now, will try, adding that bass cut off (i like same signature than you, balanced, neutral)
  


to.m said:


> @hakuzen
> Soon I will see for myself about Piano, I hope my opinion will be rather similar to Saoshyant's  For 2 days I've been enjoying Joyroom E107, well, they are undoubtedly a very decent pair of phones, I still can't get over how tiny they are, without tips they would fall into my ear canals


 
 i also love those tiny comfortable iems. can't wait to listen to that rich full sound. maybe i receive them today (together with easy m2 -intrigued by this one, as well-, and tingo fl800 -low expectation in this one-). will let you know if my pianos get improved with Ewen (eq) and Saoshyant (tips) suggestions.
  


saoshyant said:


> hakuzen


 
 thank you! found these ones (they came with the dqsm) in my stock. they look similar, and also are for 6mm nozzles. am going to try them asap. if they work with the pianos, they might work well with dqsm as well.
 between your suggestion and Ewen's eq suggestion, hope to revive the pianos! =))


----------



## SilentCinema

I love the joyroom JR-E107, the LZ-Z02A are slightly more refined in sound but overall sound signature wise I still prefer the JR-E107 especially for 11 dollars.The joyrooms do suffer from cable microphonics but that's the only negative for me.


----------



## hakuzen

jant71 said:


> They don't really enhance bass as much they filter down treble. 300>200>100 so the only real way bass is enhanced is due to treble being tamed shifts the balance some the other direction. OS100 is fine for a small reduction on a peaky or slightly too bright phone and does bring more balance. They work well and you can pop out the filters and use them in other tips if you choose as they are just stretched over the filter w/o adhesive or permanent attachment. Obviously there will be extra filters from the size you don't use to play around with.


 

 wow! thank you very much! added os100 to my cart (btw, i've bought recently xduoo x3, vsonic vc02, fiio optical dac and cables, from that seller, Bright Audio, and found them the fastest and most serious audio seller in aliexpress from my experience, i really like them), but didn't push the trigger because 5€ for one pair deserved some consideration. but thanks to you valuable info (not enhancing bass, just treble small reduction, and 3 pairs of filters!), i'm going to order them right now.
  
 i use to avoid tweaking a well balanced iem, but many of my iems are good candidates to try these filters: neutral slightly bright ones can use the os100, harsh/sibilance/high peaks ones can use the os200. for instance, vsonics (gr07, vc02, vsd3s), dqsm, lz-z03a, pianos, etc.
 i think i'll wait to check how os100 and 200 work before deciding if os300 would be useful for any of my iems.


----------



## yoowan

I love my Joyrooms too. I use a cable guide over the ear and this completely tames the microphonics. On top of that they isolate very well.


----------



## SilentCinema

yoowan said:


> I love my Joyrooms too. I use a cable guide over the ear and this completely tames the microphonics. On top of that they isolate very well.


yes fully true over ear completely eliminates for me


----------



## Ewen

hakuzen said:


> thank you! "3kHz & 6KHz, about -3dB, driver flex" was in my notes (maybe i read it in another post from you). but they were sounding so horrible without eq, that declined trying to eq them.
> now, will try, adding that bass cut off (i like same signature than you, balanced, neutral)


 
 Yes that was me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 The driver flex on the left channel is not really disturbing, it's noticeable because trying to get a good seal on iems with MMCX and memory wire is a pain.
  
 My last EQ settings ( still a lot of work ) used on Dire Straits - Lions which gave an acceptable result:
  
 50Hz -3dB
 1.2kHz +2dB
 3kHz -5dB
 6kHz -5dB
  
 I did not touch Q yet.
  
 There is another big problem with soundstage, try using "Stereo Width" in Rockbox ( don't forget to have "Channel Settings" on Custom ).
  
 Last but not least, I have a balance problem with voices on mine.


----------



## Niyologist

I will post the review of the LZ-Z03A later on today. The Fiio EM3 will be reviewed in the next 10 days.


----------



## tw1s

i can't find on ali :  lz-z02a .
 **** UE , Joyroom E107, KZ ED9 are good options. 
 I don't know that to choose. I want something with more subbass and i don't wanna change the sound with any player.


----------



## peter123

tw1s said:


> i can't find on ali :  lz-z02a .
> 
> **** UE , Joyroom E107, KZ ED9 are good options.
> I don't know that to choose. I want something with more subbass and i don't wanna change the sound with any player.




The **** UE has really nice bass. Probably the best bass I've heard below $50.


----------



## tw1s

thx, other oppionions?


----------



## Koolpep

tw1s said:


> i can't find on ali :  lz-z02a .
> **** UE , Joyroom E107, KZ ED9 are good options.
> I don't know that to choose. I want something with more subbass and i don't wanna change the sound with any player.


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Design-Original-LZ-02A-In-Ear-Earphone-Top-Sound-LZ-Earphone-DJ-HIFI-Bass/1825606_32612048503.html
  
 LZ-02A
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Lurk650

tw1s said:


> i can't find on ali :  lz-z02a .
> 
> **** UE , Joyroom E107, KZ ED9 are good options.
> I don't know that to choose. I want something with more subbass and i don't wanna change the sound with any player.




No EQ needed. Just plug in and enjoy. If an earphone needs EQ it's no bueno for me. 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## tw1s

@lurk650, No, i don't have more than 20$
 @Koolpep, I'm afraid to buy them as they have only 60 orders


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> No EQ needed. Just plug in and enjoy. If an earphone needs EQ it's no bueno for me.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail





 Me too Lurk. I run my source flat and rely on the earphones to do the EQing.

That way every one gets a fair shake.

 TWIN


----------



## battosai

I own the xiaomi hybrid and I am not happy with them. After the initial amazement that such a low cost can give you decent sound, I started to realize that the sound was not all that great. It's decent for commuting but that's about it. I find them uncomfortable, even with the better auvio tips. They tend to fall off every 10 min when I run (because of the remote). 

I heard good things about the piston 3 but I would consider a different brand altogether. 
I have some easy customs UE on the way which are slightly more expensive but I was also considering the **** UEs which are more in your price range. 
Bottom line, don't buy the hybrids...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1clearhead

asheshm said:


> Thanks Jant71, i am going to order these today.
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> *As i was not following the thread for sometime, i was wondering about these -HLSX-808 earphones. *
> *Could any direct me to a review? I am not able to find one. Thanks.*


 
  
 I've composed several mini-reviews earlier, which you could checkout on the links below!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25545#post_12504410
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25410#post_12498621
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25335#post_12495857
  
 Other reviews on the HLSX-808 are on the way by other buyers......


----------



## SittesJoe

Hi guys
  
 I was looking at this thread as I need some help with the replacement of my died VSD5.
 I was wondering if there is any similar damn good deal out on the market, meeting the following criterias:
  
 over-the-ear type housing (VSD series are just perfectly comfy for me)
 replacable cord
 VSD5-like sound signature - msotly for spotify and poweramp, 320 mp3, rock (classic, hard, metal, anything)
  
 what should I look at ?
  
 thanks


----------



## j0p3Y

redjohn456 said:


> i have heard the opposite for the hybrids, read they were a step down from the Piston 3.0 :/


IMHO they indeed are a step down


----------



## yoowan

I have an Easy M2 in transit. Should I bite the bullet and also buy HLSX808?
  
 This hobby is kind of getting out of hand. Having a hard time explaining to the wife what's about all those dangling iem's.


----------



## hakuzen

ewen said:


> Yes that was me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thanks once again for such a detailed info. will follow all your heads up.
 anyway, these pianos are far from being gems, lol. i hate those imbalance issues when found; it's relatively fixable in some way if a general imbalance (another setting to be changed frequently, when changing iems or daps, though). but i wouldn't know how to manage such imbalance only in some frequencies.


----------



## peter123

yoowan said:


> This hobby is kind of getting out of hand. Having a hard time explaining to the wife what's about all those dangling iem's.




That sounds vaguely familiar, lol!


----------



## yoowan

jant71 said:


> They don't really enhance bass as much they filter down treble. 300>200>100 so the only real way bass is enhanced is due to treble being tamed shifts the balance some the other direction. OS100 is fine for a small reduction on a peaky or slightly too bright phone and does bring more balance. They work well and you can pop out the filters and use them in other tips if you choose as they are just stretched over the filter w/o adhesive or permanent attachment. Obviously there will be extra filters from the size you don't use to play around with.


 

 I've ordered these Ostry tuning tips also a few weeks ago. By the way as already mentioned by other headfiers lots of the stuff I ordered is also stuck in China. I think AE's promotion week inundated Chinese post with a massive quantity of parcels and they're still struggling to this day to get this under control. Anyway, I'm very curious whether these tips can add an extra layer of control to the sound of an iem. I don't like to EQ my iem's so this might be a good solution to tame the LZ03A


----------



## To.M

tw1s

Maybe KZ ZN1 MINI + JOYROOM E107? 21usd in total


----------



## tw1s

@To.M i wanna order **** UE. I think that is the best .


----------



## To.M

They definitely look interesting enough to buy, I was thinking about them during the AE anniversary sale but Tennmak Piano were at 17usd so I grabbed them, still waiting for them, ok get **** UE and enjoy your favourite music! and of course tell us something about them when they arrive at your hands


----------



## hakuzen

tw1s said:


> i can't find on ali :  lz-z02a .
> **** UE , Joyroom E107, KZ ED9 are good options.
> I don't know that to choose. I want something with more subbass and i don't wanna change the sound with any player.


 

 subbass rather than midbass? warm slow rumble bass or fast tight punchy bass? slight or heavy bass emphasis? which player are you going to use?
 i ask you this, because the piston 3 needs a bit more power to reach same volume than the others (it's 32 ohm, 98dB..), and other considerations.
  
 i've listened to the **** ue and the lz-z02a a bit while burn-in, together with piston 3.
  
 piston 3 (search for it in http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-352-iems-compared-pump-audio-earphones-added-04-03-16-p-1106 ) and lz-z02a (check http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z02a/reviews/15493 ) sound balanced to my ears; piston 3 has v-shaped signature, lz-z02a, w-shaped; piston 3 has slight midbass emphasis, while lz-z02a keeps good midbass, but some more subbass (in extension and presence) than piston 3. any of both are ok for my bass needs (might prefer the z02a).
 lz-z02a mids are a bit more forward than in piston 3. you can note their presence better. would say the same about upper mids (although less difference). because of this, and because of the more highs extension, z02a sounds brighter (piston 3 are not dark anyway); vocals are a bit more forward.
 i wear piston 3 straight down (only possibility), not many microphonics though. lz-z02, over the ear, using the provided ear guides. both are very comfortable.
 you can get the piston 3 for about $15 now,  lz-z02a for $23. both are very good choices, imo. you don't need to eq them at all.
 btw, my first impressions of the lz-z02a match Paulpark impressions in his review, compared with the lz-z03a. it fixes the problems of some subbass lacking, and has not the sibilant and harsh peak in high mids/trebles (6KHz).
  
 **** ue has clearly more bass emphasis than both. but it's a warmer bass, smoother, with more rumble. its overall sound, after only 20 hours of burn-in, is quite warmer and smoother than both. sounds good, but more colored, warm, than my personal preference (i prefer thin, fast, punchy, neutral or slightly bright sound, which uses to come with good detail and instrument separation). if you like to feel surrounded by bass, sacrificing some resolution, it's a good option.
  
 joyroom e107 has not arrived here. but you can read the good impressions it's receiving in this thread. it seems to have emphasized bass, and some highs peak (v-shape). like SilentCinema says, its sound is less refined than lz-z02a (i deduct less detailed, so), but with more bass presence. plus comfortable, at a great price.
  
 kz ed9 hasn't arrived here either. as cheap as the e107, it comes with 2 filters (well, "normal" nozzle, and bass one). i guess you'll get enough bass with the  filter. i don't expect great detail or refinement either.
  
 summarizing, if heavy bass is not a must, i'd choose the lz-z02a probably.


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> I've composed several mini-reviews earlier, which you could checkout on the links below!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25545#post_12504410
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Clearhead. 
 I am loving the Sendiy more than any other in this price range, and then some. How is the signature of the HLSX-808 compared to the Sendiy with the silver tuning filters?


----------



## tw1s

@hakuzen The most important thing for me is how comfortable  are headphones
 For example piston 2  and Dunu 900 don't fit   well in my ear.
 I said I wanted headphones for listening to rap and hip-hop. 
 I will  use them to Xiaomi MI3 phone and computer.
 I don't need a balanced sound , I need subwoofer =))) but a nice sound .
 I can sacrifice the bass , if other headphones sounds better


----------



## JacKallen

tw1s said:


> @hakuzen The most important thing for me is how comfortable  are headphones
> For example piston 2  and Dunu 900 don't fit   well in my ear.
> I said I wanted headphones for listening to rap and hip-hop.
> I will  use them to Xiaomi MI3 phone and computer.
> ...


 
 Sendiy M2 with silver filters have an awesome bass response. It is not just elevated, but good quality too. As they are compact and have a very "standard" design they are also comfortable to wear. For something like rap and hip hop they are a great choice for the price.


----------



## carltonh

crabdog said:


> I've been enjoying my Piano a lot. They have significantly less bass than the VJJB K4 and Zircon (everything has less than Zircon for me lol). The Piano has a very smooth non-fatiguing sound and I can wear them for a very long time without any discomfort. I'm very happy with mine.


 
 I knew I wouldn't be the only one to appreciate the Piano. I wouldn't say it is enough bass for a basshead at all, just enough to not feel well represented and not deficient at any frequency. IMO, it only took about 20 hours burn-in, cause at first listen it was no subbass at all. I love the cable too, it is great for jogging.
  
 I'm currently listening and burning in the QKZ DM3, which is in the same housing as the Tennmak Banjo. It is definitely not the same driver. The Banjo is V shaped with plenty of treble, but the QKZ DM3 is L shaped with even less treble than the Zircon.


----------



## CGrish

tw1s said:


> @hakuzen The most important thing for me is how comfortable  are headphones
> For example piston 2  and Dunu 900 don't fit   well in my ear.
> I said I wanted headphones for listening to rap and hip-hop.
> I will  use them to Xiaomi MI3 phone and computer.
> ...




I made an impression/review of the Tennmak Pro IEMs a 20 or so pages back. My thoughts have changed very little. They sound amazing for the price, and I think with the burn in the treble and sub bass has improved some. They cost $22 and work fine with my Oneplus X so you can use them with your phone. They're comfortable and small.

I'd link you to my impressions post, but that is h*ll to do over phone so please click on my profile and look at my previous posts.


----------



## Legislative

I have to say that I've got all the KZ currently in fashion plus the Joyroom 107 and Rock Zircon. The last two are my fave but the strange thing is how much better the Rocks sound from a decent source rather than and phone. From my phone they go plenty sound enough but with the Xduoo X2 they are so much better controlled the bass is way tighter and they really sound Hifi. From and phone they are just fun but the bass is a bit bloated . The Joyroom are also delightful from a good source.


----------



## SilentCinema

hakuzenthe joyrooms are only slightly less detailed than the LZ-Z02A to the point where the joyroom comes out on top in detail retrieval on some tracks and the LZ-Z02A on others. In fact the difference is so small that I would have been happy taking the joyroom JR-E107 over the LZ-Z02A if i had a chance to try before buying.

EDIT 
When you receive you joyrooms listen, do a comparison with both, listening to the track - stevie wonder - signed, sealed delivered,... At 8 seconds an instrument comes in from the left like a clarinet or something. On the joyrooms its sounds far more clearer and real than on the LZ-Z02A. Check it and I'd be interested to know your findings on this bit of micro detail.


----------



## lmfboy01

Just a few quick 1st impressions...purchased the whole ZhiYin suite that includes 4 different ones at different price points.
 
Zhiyin QT5 - Extremely, extremely detailed.  I think this has to do with being 4BA+DD, comparing to the LZ-a3 2BA+DD, the QT5 are a level above.  Highly sensative set, my Grace M9xx was at a comfortable level of 55, so 8 ohm seems correct.  Also they are very weighty/heavy.  Its solid, the workmanship on the housing, even though they are simple, seem very good/excellent.
One not so good thing... the included cable is NOT 8-core as listing shows.  The seller I purchased from is checking on that, as this is a new company, who knows what to expect in the beginning.  I've listened to these the least and will have more impressions later
 
Zhiyin Z2015 - Its got very good quality and quantity bass.  I could not listen again with the stock cable.  Switched with a $7.00 replacement that makes a difference.  No L or R designation on the housing.  Personally liked wearing them straight-down but over-the-ear works good too.  I listened to these mostly yesterday, so my opinion on these are not freshly in my mind.  I will take better notes next time but he one thing that stands out the most on this set is the bass.  They are a hybrid 1ba+DD design.
 
Zhiyin Z2000- Single dynamic MMCX replaceable cable headset for around $20.00.  I am mostly listening to this set today.  Again, stock cable is gone.  Stuck a whiplash copper cable as these at the momen,t seem to have some limitations.  Maybe burn-in time will help it some more but IMO they are recommendable at their price.
 
Zhiyin Z700 - BAD.  Listed as a hybrid, upon inspecting...they are only single composite unit/driver.  This is visible confirmed by the way as the black or blue housing are semi-transparent.  The seller will check with this new designer/maker and get back to me on this.  
 
More to come later...work calls!


----------



## hakuzen

silentcinema said:


> @hakuzenthe joyrooms are only slightly less detailed than the LZ-Z02A to the point where the joyroom comes out on top in detail retrieval on some tracks and the LZ-Z02A on others. In fact the difference is so small that I would have been happy taking the joyroom JR-E107 over the LZ-Z02A if i had a chance to try before buying.
> 
> EDIT
> When you receive you joyrooms listen, do a comparison with both, listening to the track - stevie wonder - signed, sealed delivered,... At 8 seconds an instrument comes in from the left like a clarinet or something. On the joyrooms its sounds far more clearer and real than on the LZ-Z02A. Check it and I'd be interested to know your findings on this bit of micro detail.


 
 woohoo! i'm enjoying the lz-z02a (less than 24 hours burn in), so will listen to and probably enjoy the joyroom jr-e107 as much =))
 Stevie fan here, so will check that clarinet. read here about a 8KHz peak in the e107 (besides of its enhanced bass), while the trebles in z02a are more controlled than in z03a (no 6KHz peak). maybe that clarinet sound is around 8KHz. will also check their overall detail, and natural tone as well. thank you!
  


tw1s said:


> @hakuzen The most important thing for me is how comfortable  are headphones
> For example piston 2  and Dunu 900 don't fit   well in my ear.
> I said I wanted headphones for listening to rap and hip-hop.
> I will  use them to Xiaomi MI3 phone and computer.
> ...


 
 just listened to some Eminem songs to compare sound between the cooking **** ue and lz-z02a.
 **** has very good sub bass, but lot of rumble, reverberation (dunno if this will settle a bit after toasting). z02a has same extended sub bass, and maybe near presence to ****, but its faster, tighter, more controlled. i guess the kind of bass is a matter of preference (and both might need some more cooking; someone who has these iems for longer could confirm this).
 **** cymbals sound splashy, very artificial (it seems is related to a 5-6KHz peak, read here). it also touches some loud vocals. i like z02a vocals (in general) and cymbals much more, and guess vocals are as important in rap/hip-hop than bass.
 the drivers of the **** are very big (large and deep); although they are ergonomic, their size is in the limit (i have small ears). not as comfortable than tiny iems.
  
 so i'd wait for more details about overall good sounding bass enhanced iems. you know about some of them now, but more are joining, as you can observe in headfiers' posts. bass enhance is easy to find in this price segment (natural or detailed treble is rarer to find in them). so take your time to decide based on detailed advice.


----------



## Niyologist

I tried my best. Next is the Fiio EM3. Less than two weeks from now.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15779


----------



## SuperLuigi

niyologist said:


> I tried my best. Next is the Fiio EM3. Less than two weeks from now.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15779


 
 Good job on the review, it's a good read.  I just ordered these headphones a few weeks ago myself.
  
 I've read on here that the sound really changes based on what tips you used.  Did you use the Spinfit for the entire review?  I believe I read the yellow tips were terrible for bass, and that the other ones are way better.


----------



## Niyologist

superluigi said:


> Good job on the review, it's a good read.  I just ordered these headphones a few weeks ago myself.
> 
> I've read on here that the sound really changes based on what tips you used.  Did you use the Spinfit for the entire review?  I believe I read the yellow tips were terrible for bass, and that the other ones are way better.




I used the SpinFit tips towards the middle and end of the burn-in process. The Yellow Core tips are terrible. They are stiff and the sound is too edgy and bright. The SpinFit eartips tame the brightness to a more listenable level.


----------



## SilentCinema

hakuzen sounds like you know your frequencies well, i look forward to your analysis when you receive them. And yes the LZ-Z02A is an enjoyable iem, it handles low bass eq really well but can be enjoyed with out eq just as easily.


----------



## crabdog

Am I (and maybe Twin) the only one who thinks VJJB K4 is underrated?


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Am I (and maybe Twin) the only one who thinks VJJB K4 is underrated?




I would say the K2 is underrated. K4 has had lots of positive feedback


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> I would say the K2 is underrated. K4 has had lots of positive feedback


 
 I had the K2 on my wishlist but had to remove it due to HLSX-808 and others being added.


----------



## r2muchstuff

I listened to the VJJB K4 this afternoon, it really re-impressed me.  I enjoyed it more than I remembered I did 
  
 r2


----------



## carltonh

crabdog said:


> Am I (and maybe Twin) the only one who thinks VJJB K4 is underrated?



I ordered mine at the same time as the Easy M2 18 days ago, so I don't even know if mine has shipped yet.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> I had the K2 on my wishlist but had to remove it due to HLSX-808 and others being added. :eek:




Well, when you get the chance, scoop them up. They're a pretty good little iem. Solid performance all around.


----------



## r2muchstuff

I am waiting on a iValux 10mm vs the HLSX-808 comparison.  If the 808 out preforms the iValux then it must be good.
  
 r2


----------



## hakuzen

silentcinema said:


> @hakuzen sounds like you know your frequencies well, i look forward to your analysis when you receive them. And yes the LZ-Z02A is an enjoyable iem, it handles low bass eq really well but can be enjoyed with out eq just as easily.


 

 no, i don't: i use others' measure graphs to locate the peaks and dips, lol ;P
 was just guessing, because i read something about a peak (at 8KHz), and you told about an emphasized sound at high frequencies.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

any review on **** ue hybrid?


----------



## carltonh

alizeofeniquito said:


> any review on **** ue hybrid?


 
 Yet another one I ordered at the same time as the Easy M2, 18 days ago, and still no tracking info, 15 days after Easy says it was supposedly shipped.


----------



## crabdog

carltonh said:


> Yet another one I ordered at the same time as the Easy M2, 18 days ago, and still no tracking info, 15 days after Easy says it was supposedly shipped.


 
 Yes all my current orders are in a shambles at the moment. Kind of fortunate that I only have one new iem shipping (Easy UEs) and a ROCK Zircon which is for a friend. 2 pairs of pants for my wife and a small packet shipment of KZ carry cases have been inactive / in limbo for weeks. Almost unforgivable in this age of technology where a barcode or  QR code can be instantly scanned and added to a database.


----------



## TwinACStacks

EMS China is way backed up right now, some sellers are even using other shippers. It isn't just your orders, it's everything coming out of China Post.

My last order (LZA3) took 29 Days.

 TWIN


----------



## Bob A (SD)

twinacstacks said:


> EMS China is way backed up right now, some sellers are even using other shippers. It isn't just your orders, it's everything coming out of China Post.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Which really sucks for everyone here but especially for first time AliExpress buyers <groan>!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
  
 Maybe I should change that "UEs('16)" to UEs('17) in  my signature......


----------



## pashhtk27

Good thing I am a second time aliexpress user; bought lz-z02a about 20 days ago. No update on tracking for 8 days now. KZ Ate I bought earlier from same seller took about a month with china post. So....I'm all cool. :')


----------



## crabdog

bob a (sd) said:


> Which really sucks for everyone here but especially for first time AliExpress buyers !  :eek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah lol


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Good thing I'm still waiting for more reviews on 35-45usd earphones. Enjoying my tennmak piano for now.


----------



## crabdog

alizeofeniquito said:


> Good thing I'm still waiting for more reviews on 35-45usd earphones. Enjoying my tennmak piano for now.


 
 You could do a lot worse.


----------



## jayinhk

Haven't been on here in years, but I'm looking for a decent pair of over-ear headphones with good, tight bass. I listen to more hip-hop and reggae than anything. I live in Hong Kong, so I can Taobao directly without an agent! Thanks in advance.


----------



## tw1s

@hakuzen ok thanks,
 but how are Rock Zircon vs **** UE vs Joyroom E107 vs Piston 3 ? 
 wich one is better for hip-hop ?


----------



## crabdog

tw1s said:


> @hakuzen ok thanks,
> but how are Rock Zircon vs **** UE vs Joyroom E107 ?
> wich one is better for hip-hop ?


 
 I think you've milked this topic to the full and it's time to make a decision. With each new question you'll get one or more opinions and just end up being more confused than ever.


----------



## tw1s

@crabdog yea , but I do not want to regret my decision. Ok i order **** UE , i have big ears , so idk how wil fit small headphones in my ear  like E107 =)


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> I think you've milked this topic to the full and it's time to make a decision. With each new question you'll get one or more opinions and just end up being more confused than ever. :tongue_smile:



+1



tw1s said:


> @crabdog yea , but I do not want to regret my decision. Ok i order **** UE , i have big ears , so idk how wil fit small headphones in my ear  like E107 =)




Hopefully you'll enjoy them. I'm not one of those persons that's gonna tell you that you made the right decision because imo you're the only one who can decide that  

You've narrowed your choices down to some popular models and the rest is really up to your personal preference. 

Good luck!


----------



## crabdog

tw1s said:


> @crabdog yea , but I do not want to regret my decision. Ok i order **** UE , i have big ears , so idk how wil fit small headphones in my ear  like E107 =)


 
 I hope you enjoy them! From what I've heard they should be really good for your needs.


----------



## tw1s

@peter123 thank you , but i will buy from aliexpress and i don't want to buy a product with no orders =))
 u can say your opinion because i didn't ordered now.


----------



## peter123

tw1s said:


> @peter123 thank you , but i will buy from aliexpress and i don't want to buy a product with no orders =))
> u can say your opinion because i didn't ordered now.




Yeah I understand but there's plenty of good feed back for all your choices. That doesn't necessarily mean that everyone loves all of them and that's because out personal preference differs and that's where no one can help you because only you can decide what's best for you in the end  

You can just look at the impressions of the Xiaomi offerings and Zircon in the last few pages and you'll see that some love them while others doesn't care for them at all. Nothing is for everyone


----------



## tw1s

Now , I have only $17.75 on the card , so I will go for Piston 3 or Joyroom 107. Lol , I did not expect.
  I searched E107 on aliexpress and it costs 11.6$ , some people buyed for 8$, can you give me the link?


----------



## EISENbricher

tw1s said:


> Now , I have only $17.75 on the card , so I will go for Piston 3 or Joyroom 107. Lol , I did not expect.
> I searched E107 on aliexpress and it costs 11.6$ , some people buyed for 8$, can you give me the link?


 
 That might be during the anniversary sale.


----------



## Saoshyant

The only complaint I have about the Tennmak Piano is the cable is kind of obnoxious. Due to it's irregular shape, the mic catches on my shirt collar.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> The only complaint I have about the Tennmak Piano is the cable is kind of obnoxious. Due to it's irregular shape, the mic catches on my shirt collar.


 
 yeah i would have preferred if they made the cable lengths equal on each side but apart from that it's all good. I have a feeling these would sound better amped but haven't tried yet, just running through my X2.
  
 *Forgot to mention the cable has some pretty huge microphonics but not so bad with a shirt clip.


----------



## Ashwin HL

tw1s said:


> Now , I have only $17.75 on the card , so I will go for Piston 3 or Joyroom 107. Lol , I did not expect.
> I searched E107 on aliexpress and it costs 11.6$ , some people buyed for 8$, can you give me the link?


 


@tw1s

 i am reading all your posts and finding that you are a bit confused!
 since i own these IEMs .. ill give u a small suggestion!
  
 joyroom 107 vs piston 3 vs xiaomi hybrids

 it is simple!  
 you are looking at hip-hop + Rap ..

 which is ofc a good vocal response + additional bass for some thumping effects!
 also some detail will help you for some well produced music as it makes the experience wholesome!

 its basically like eating your favorite food!

 BASS - Hybrid > joyroom > piston 3

 joyroom 107 and the hybrid will have adequate bass response and will be better than piston 3! 
 hybrid's bass is really deep and extending .

 VOCALS - piston 3 > joyroom = hybrids ( why equal will be explained )

 piston 3 will give you a forward feel (with the right tips ) , more of an upfront experience 
 whereas the joyroom and the hybrids will push them a tad bit back .. though the vocal experience is different .
 vocals on hybrids will be recessed but for the greater good because other melodies , symphonies and bass overlap and mix into a beautiful experience on the HYBRIDS!
 whereas the joyroom will aim towards accuracy by melting the bass and vocals together and giving an overall likable sound!

 DETAIL (MICRO) 

 hybrids > joyroom > piston ( the difference between piston 3 vs joyroom will be explained)
  
 here is where the balanced armature comes into the picture!
 i really doubt whether many people have actually completed the burn- in process of minimum 150 hours on the HYBRIDS!
 when this is done .. you will get a totally different experience in itself!
 both drivers will really show their magical touch and start playing some music that will leave you wondering about its PRICE!
 basically THEY are like the school kid which is DIFFERENT and dosent FIT in necessarily with all his/her colleagues , but has that special something that some people love , but some people hate!

 they hybrids will deliver a sound that will totally differentiate it out of all dynamic drive or micro dynamic driver IEMs!
 it will deliver bass + separate instruments + keep micro detail intact !
 and it will do this job good!
 i assure you! 
 it will add its flavor to the song and that is what sets it apart! ( i like this and appreciate this bold effort)

 now when we speak about pistons and joyrooms..
 both of them will surely produce detail in all the spectrums and will give you a satisfactory experience for sure!
 the micro driver engineering in joyroom is oriented for a non fatiguing listen and definitely delivers sound with precision , making it likable to the average consumer ! 

 now now.. the piston 3 have a small problem (at least in the recent batch of piston 3 which are fully authentic from the official MI STORE and also gearbest)
 they tend to show harshness in the TREBLE area which is easily caught by the ear .. be it a window shatter in a movie or any song (like Paper triangles by the pillows ) which tend to work around that 6-8 khz range !
 and this can only be fixed with TIP rolling and EQ! 

 basically all 3 IEMs are good .. no doubt!
 i give full credit , to the respective brands!
 but i personally feel that the hybrids are an experience whereas the pistons and the joyrooms are a good listen!

 you wont go wrong with either!
 hence its your call!
 btw.. i love your koala pic!


----------



## peter123

PMV-A01 vs ASG-1PLUS, Rockets and Trinity Deltas


----------



## crabdog

A new custom earphone turned up at Easy. Gosh when do we get to catch our breath?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/519064_32653196494.html


----------



## jim723

jim723 said:


> I received the 2015 Easy UE Custom IEM today. They sounded very good right out of the box. This is the link to the product details page on Aliexpress,
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7417936039.html?orderId=73465121409617
> 
> The product descriptions on that page were a little confusing. I think the earphones I got only have single dynamic driver in each shell. But none the less the sound is pretty impressive. I did a quick side-by-side compare to Z03A (also bought from Easy) and I like the sound of UE better (mids, highs, and soundstage).
> ...


 
  
 The 2015 Easy UE Custom turned out to be an excellent earphones when paired with Comply foam tips. I have been enjoying them for the past two days and have not touched my IE80 and SE535.
  
 I purchased these UE Custom based on Twin's review,
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid
  
 Thanks to Twin for introducing these great products from Easy.


----------



## airomjosh

peter123 said:


> PMV-A01 vs ASG-1PLUS, Rockets and Trinity Deltas


 
 The Deltas and the Rockets are way up there in terms of  price compare to the PMV-A01. They are below 100 usd and only 61 USD to be exact, do you think they have a chance to compete with these two more expensive IEMs? I've been eyeing them but can not find any review. As usual, will be waiting for your review and hope you compare them with Shozy Zero


----------



## TwinACStacks

jim723 said:


> The 2015 Easy UE Custom turned out to be an excellent earphones when paired with Comply foam tips. I have been enjoying them for the past two days and have not touched my IE80 and SE535.
> 
> I purchased these UE Custom based on Twin's review,
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid
> ...


 





 Guys My apologies as well. I misunderstood BOTH the product description and what Easy was trying to tell me about the UE Customs. They were AVAILABLE in Dynamic Driver OR Balanced Armature versions but Not HYBRID. Mine were indeed a Single DD. It bothered me that I couldn't seem to find the BA unit, so I took one of them apart. There is no BA in it. I finally had a conversation where Easy made it CLEAR it was only DD OR BA.
  
 I suppose I need to change the Review....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, I guess when I break down and buy it @TwinACStacks I should make sure to get the DD.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Hmm, I guess when I break down and buy it @TwinACStacks I should make sure to get the DD.


 
 I think I'll jump on the TFZ next month unless I go for my first hybrid (HLSX).


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> Hmm, I guess when I break down and buy it @TwinACStacks I should make sure to get the DD.


 





 It's the configuration Easy recommended in this 2015 version of his original UE Custom. SERIOUSLY, You might want to save pennies up for the 2016 Easy UEs Custom Dual DD drivers. They are next-level for around $40 for Head-fiers. Although this Original is quite good itself.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

OH, sorry, I work graveyard so I'm kind of tired.  I thought you were talking about your new UE Custom that so far you seem quite impressed with.  That's the one I'm currently debating picking up.  I kind of wish Easy had a combo with it and the xDuoo X3.


----------



## Lurk650

r2muchstuff said:


> I listened to the VJJB K4 this afternoon, it really re-impressed me.  I enjoyed it more than I remembered I did
> 
> r2




That's what happened to me a month ago. They sat to the side, tried them again and was like, whoa I don't remember then being this good so I gave them a proper burn in. In the one who suggested them to crabdog  



This is for a lot of us:


----------



## jim723

twinacstacks said:


> jim723 said:
> 
> 
> > The 2015 Easy UE Custom turned out to be an excellent earphones when paired with Comply foam tips. I have been enjoying them for the past two days and have not touched my IE80 and SE535.
> ...


 
  
 @TWIN, no worries. I was wondering whether the 2015 UE I received had only one DD or a combination of DD and BA drivers. I don't really care either way because the earphones sounded so good and I am very happy with my purchase. (Although I got a message from Easy saying it's a DD and BA hybrid.)
  
 The only Hybrid earphones I have is the Sony's XBA-H1 and they were not exactly balanced. The bass is boomy and the mids are somewhat recesses. The 2015 UE definitely out performs H1. Now you mentioned there is a 2016 version of UE. I think my wallet is in trouble.


----------



## Lurk650

jim723 said:


> @TWIN, no worries. I was wondering whether the 2015 UE I received had only one DD or a combination of DD and BA drivers. I don't really care either way because the earphones sounded so good and I am very happy with my purchase. (Although I got a message from Easy saying it's a DD and BA hybrid.)
> 
> The only Hybrid earphones I have is the Sony's XBA-H1 and they were not exactly balanced. The bass is boomy and the mids are somewhat recesses. The 2015 UE definitely out performs H1. Now you mentioned there is a 2016 version of UE. I think my wallet is in trouble.




Yes, it's these. I'm currently listening to them. Twin and I may be the only ones with them I think. 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Yes, it's these. I'm currently listening to them. Twin and I may be the only ones with them I think.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


 
 Ordered these 7 days ago and still no tracking info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty sure it was Twin who said that China EMS is backed up at the moment. I think that half of my earphone "addiction" is the check tracking and waiting game.
  
 By the way does anyone know what Dual chamber dynamic means? Dual driver or single driver sent to 2 partitions in the shell?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Ordered these 7 days ago and still no tracking info   Pretty sure it was Twin who said that China EMS is backed up at the moment. I think that half of my earphone "addiction" is the check tracking and waiting game.
> 
> By the way does anyone know what Dual chamber dynamic means? Dual driver or single driver sent to 2 partitions in the shell?




Same thing for my coworkers pair. No tracking info. That did happen with another Easy order of mine, no tracking at all and showed up at my door within 2 weeks


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Same thing for my coworkers pair. No tracking info. That did happen with another Easy order of mine, no tracking at all and showed up at my door within 2 weeks


 
 And then he dropped them in the toilet?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> And then he dropped them in the toilet?




Haha no I mean currently I have the UEs on order for my coworker. Same one who dropped the Z03A in the toilet though. Hoping over ear prevents that! 

The UEs says dual chamber? They are dual driver, guessing each driver in a separate chamber


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Haha no I mean currently I have the UEs on order for my coworker. Same one who dropped the Z03A in the toilet though. Hoping over ear prevents that!
> 
> The UEs says dual chamber? They are dual driver, guessing each driver in a separate chamber


 
 Ah nope I'm talking about these new ones:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/519064_32653196494.html


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Ah nope I'm talking about these new ones:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/519064_32653196494.html




I would guess dual dynamic, each in their own chamber. I would message Easy and ask him though.


----------



## Carlsan

crabdog said:


> Ah nope I'm talking about these new ones:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/519064_32653196494.html


 
*Model Number: *TFZ SERIES 1
*Transducer Principle: Dynamic *
*Driver Diameterual Chamber Dynamic ​* *Impedance:   12 ohm*
*Sensitivity: 103dB*
*Frequency Response: 18Hz-22kHz*
*Lowest Power:8MW*
*Interface:3.5mm Giled *
*Color:10 color *


----------



## nolife1123

crabdog said:


> Ordered these 7 days ago and still no tracking info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, mine still haven't changed from "Received electronic info" after 18 days now, contacted Easy on tuesday and he said they'll ship them out within 2 work days (which I don't believe has even happened yet), oh well this one will be one of those 2 month shipments it seems.
 And I also got literally everything I ordered on the anniversary sale over a week ago, they've all been sent through china post registered airmail.


----------



## peter123

airomjosh said:


> The Deltas and the Rockets are way up there in terms of  price compare to the PMV-A01. They are below 100 usd and only 61 USD to be exact, do you think they have a chance to compete with these two more expensive IEMs? I've been eyeing them but can not find any review. As usual, will be waiting for your review and hope you compare them with Shozy Zero




Ha ha good question. In all honesty the Deltas were only $100 with the head-fi discount  The PMV-A01 is $69 where I've checked so not a major difference. 

I've only just heard one sub $100 iem that I like more than the PMV-A01 this far, Havi B3 Pro1. 

There's a reason for comparing to these three. The Deltas (modded)is one of my favorite IEM's with female vocals. The PMV-A01 is also very good at this and I wanted to see how close they were. The result is that I enjoy the PMV-A01 more than the Delta so far. 

The Aurisonics are both way more expensive (especially the 1Plus. Still the even presentation of the PMV-A01 make me think of the Aurisonics so I wanted to know how they compare. The result is that the Rockets are Luther and smoother while the PMV-A01 has better extension in both ends and a more airy presentation. The overall signature of the PMV-A01 is more like the 1Plus in that regard. In comparison the 1Plus is overall more refined with a deeper subbass. 

Conclusion is that although both Aurisonics are clearly better (especially the 1Plus that has a similar signature just better) the difference is no where near that what the price would suggest. 

Hope this rant makes sense in some way 

Edit: Forgot, I'm also very curious on hoe the Zero will compare with them. Hopefully I'll be able to tell within the next few days....


----------



## alizeofeniquito

according to the pictures, its a voice iem.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

According to the pictures, it's a voice iem with a single dd i think. for tfz series-1


----------



## Bob A (SD)

nolife1123 said:


> Well, mine still haven't changed from "Received electronic info" after 18 days now, contacted Easy on tuesday and he said they'll ship them out within 2 work days (which I don't believe has even happened yet), oh well this one will be one of those 2 month shipments it seems.
> And I also got literally everything I ordered on the anniversary sale over a week ago, they've all been sent through china post registered airmail.


 
  
 Strange.  Did Easy give any indication why it was taking almost 3 weeks to ship the UEs?   Ordered mine a week ago (April 10) and EMS shows squat, not even electronic info.


----------



## tw1s

I ordered Joyroom E107.Thanks.


----------



## Carlsan

alizeofeniquito said:


> According to the pictures, it's a voice iem with a single dd i think. for tfz series-1


 
  
 Two chambers, one dynamic I think.


----------



## To.M

tw1s said:


> I ordered Joyroom E107.Thanks.




I hope you will be audiohappy when they arrive!


----------



## jdog

So, can't we ask for a refund from the Aliexpress dealer if we don't receive our orders within the guaranteed delivery time frame?  I think most of EE's guarantees are for 27 days...


----------



## smy1

Which iem for $40 can I get that has very good vocal smooth mids and wide soundstage. Mainly for edm pop kpop


----------



## SuperLuigi

jdog said:


> So, can't we ask for a refund from the Aliexpress dealer if we don't receive our orders within the guaranteed delivery time frame?  I think most of EE's guarantees are for 27 days...



Yup you definitly can. Most places on Ali ask for 60 days though.


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> Which iem for $40 can I get that has very good vocal smooth mids and wide soundstage. Mainly for edm pop kpop




http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail

Just Message Easy on AE and let him know you are a headfi member, place order but don't pay until he messages you back saying he changed the price and pay him then. Should be about $40 shipped for no mic version


----------



## nolife1123

bob a (sd) said:


> Strange.  Did Easy give any indication why it was taking almost 3 weeks to ship the UEs?   Ordered mine a week ago (April 10) and EMS shows squat, not even electronic info.


 
 I ordered the Easy M2's, and apparently because they're still manufacturing them, anniversary sale still keeps them busy it seems !


----------



## jdog

nolife1123 said:


> I ordered the Easy M2's, and apparently because they're still manufacturing them, anniversary sale still keeps them busy it seems !


 
 I ordered a pair of the Easy UEs (blue version without mic) IEMs from Easy Earphone on 4/10/16 and I got a message initially on 4/11/16 that my order had been shipped out, complete with tracking number.  Since Chinapost showed no information about the package by 4/15/16 and others also were experiencing delays in shipping, I messaged EE on 4/15/16 to see if they could provide any information about this problem.  EE wrote me back the same day and said that my order had been shipped out on 4/14/16, and asked me not to worry...  Today, tracking information is still not available, but if EE can be trusted, the slow delivery at least on the Easy UEs does not appear to be due to backorder issues.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

jdog said:


> I ordered a pair of the Easy UEs (blue version without mic) IEMs from Easy Earphone on 4/10/16 and I got a message initially on 4/11/16 that my order had been shipped out, complete with tracking number.  Since Chinapost showed no information about the package by 4/15/16 and others also were experiencing delays in shipping, I messaged EE on 4/15/16 to see if they could provide any information about this problem.  EE wrote me back the same day and said that my order had been shipped out on 4/14/16, and asked me not to worry...  Today, tracking information is still not available, but if EE can be trusted, the slow delivery at least on the Easy UEs does not appear to be due to backorder issues.


 
 Thanks for this!  Saves me from having to pester Easy with a message about my UEs (blue no mic) order also placed on 10 April.


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail
> 
> Just Message Easy on AE and let him know you are a headfi member, place order but don't pay until he messages you back saying he changed the price and pay him then. Should be about $40 shipped for no mic version




Thanks what else do you recommend for $20-30?

Or maybe something like this?? http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32520404631.html


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> Thanks what else do you recommend for $20-30?


 
 LZ-Z03A is pretty good, has a bit of upper mid treble spike that can be tamed with burn in and also using Auvio tips (Ebay/Amazon)
  
 Sendiy M2 is also a really popular IEM on here
  
 VJJB K4 I have and I like quite a bit, has really good bass with surprisingly good detail. Mid forward sig
  
  
 The Easy UEs 2016 easily trumps the Z03A and the K4 though, can't say for sure the M2 since I've never heard it


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> LZ-Z03A is pretty good, has a bit of upper mid treble spike that can be tamed with burn in and also using Auvio tips (Ebay/Amazon)
> 
> Sendiy M2 is also a really popular IEM on here
> 
> ...


 
 I'm getting more and more interested in trying the UE 2016. However, I'm going on a month long trip soon, and since the post office will basically throw away stuff that hasn't been picked up in two weeks I actually have a good excuse not to order any more stuff in a while 
  
 Anyway, the M2 beats the Z03A, and pretty easily, IMO.


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> LZ-Z03A is pretty good, has a bit of upper mid treble spike that can be tamed with burn in and also using Auvio tips (Ebay/Amazon)
> 
> Sendiy M2 is also a really popular IEM on here
> 
> ...


 
 These are the UE2016 right?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-With/32635402257.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.WVFhKa
  
 These are the first iem i ever seen that looks like ciem. I may buy one of these sometime and i am very curious what the 6 driver UE sounds like


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> These are the UE2016 right?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-With/32635402257.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.WVFhKa
> 
> These are the first iem i ever seen that looks like ciem. I may buy one of these sometime and i am very curious what the 6 driver UE sounds like


 
 No, I linked above but its http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html


----------



## wastan

tw1s said:


> Now , I have only $17.75 on the card , so I will go for Piston 3 or Joyroom 107. Lol , I did not expect.
> I searched E107 on aliexpress and it costs 11.6$ , some people buyed for 8$, can you give me the link?




If it is your only iem, the e107 is your best, most versatile bet. The Zircon is indeed fun but it is a niche product- it does consumer oriented bass very well. There's some things that sound really great on it, but lots of things that don't. I have and listen to both but the joyroom wins any comparison.


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> No, I linked above but its http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html


 
 then what are those ones what i linked o.O


----------



## hakuzen

tw1s said:


> I ordered Joyroom E107.Thanks.


 

 congrats! i've not tried them (still in transit), but based on this thread opinions, they'll fit your needs surely. enjoy and share your joyful =))


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> then what are those ones what i linked o.O


 
 Those are **** UEs that are BA+DD and the Easy are Dual Dynamic. The BA may accomplish more micro details. Not sure if its been reviewed.


----------



## cclocke

Hi all, I recently puchased the LZ Z03a, and I like it a lot, good bright sound.  Easy did a great job working with me and fast shipping too.  However, now I'm looking for something in that price range that is a little darker with deeper bass (nothing crazy).  I'm leaning towards either the Easy M2 or the Easy UE.  Has anyone listened to both of these and can compare them?  Also, other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## alizeofeniquito

lurk650 said:


> Those are **** UEs that are BA+DD and the Easy are Dual Dynamic. The BA may accomplish more micro details. Not sure if its been review.


 
 Waiting for paulpark's review on that **** ue hybrid. I can't decide between **** ue hybrid, ownlux and hlsx-808. hehe


----------



## 1clearhead

jackallen said:


> Hey Clearhead.
> I am loving the Sendiy more than any other in this price range, and then some. How is the signature of the HLSX-808 compared to the Sendiy with the silver tuning filters?


 
  
 Comparing *HLSX-808* with *Sendiy M2 *(with the Silver nozzles)
  
 The sound signature persay are extremely similar in soundstage and presense to my Sendiy M2 using the silver tuned nozzles, but in the sense of hearing a BA armature for the vocals and details in place of a dynamic driver. Immediately, when you first hear the HLSX-808, you are also reminded of the incredibly similar bass response of the Sendiy M2. They both sound "eerie similar" in this sense, but you'll be quickly reminded that the vocals and hi-end details sounds more like a BA with the HLSX-808. The question is; which one am I more prone to grab first and listen to? Well? After burning the HLSX-808 for over 100 hours, I'd say that the HLSX-808 edges out the Sendiy M2 just because of the BA's breath-taking sound signature effect. But, I will never sell the M2 short from sounding just as good as a dynamic driver, that's for sure!
  


tw1s said:


> I ordered Joyroom E107.Thanks.


 
 .....A "must have" for such a cheap price! Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

Okay, so I received a another "PM" from a reputable source this morning (in China) about the *HLSX-808*. He told me that the original Bette's are different from the  HSLX-808. He also noted that shoppers should pay attention to the SPECS on the IEM's they sell, because they are different in the selection of drivers and BA armatures, which now has the *AFX moving iron **plus dynamic deep sounding bass system* even though the housing are the same and coming from either i.Valux, MagAosi, or nouske.
  
 So, that means if the model number is HSLX-808 on their webpage, but you see i.Valux, or MagAosi written on the housing......it doesn't mean anything!.....you're still getting the frequency range and specs written below.
  
 Specifications: 
Transducer Principle: 10mm Dynamic *with AFX BA driver* 
Driver Diameter: Ø10mm
Impedance:   17  ohm
Sensitivity: 108dB
Frequency Response: 8Hz-25kHz
  
  
 Need I say more?
 Happy smart shopping!


----------



## vinknight

Just received a message from Easy informing me that mine was only shipped out yesterday even though I also placed my order on the 10th. So I guess it's different for everyone. 

For those still seeing electronic information received on their tracking information can message easy about them. Now for the long wait..


----------



## nolife1123

jdog said:


> I ordered a pair of the Easy UEs (blue version without mic) IEMs from Easy Earphone on 4/10/16 and I got a message initially on 4/11/16 that my order had been shipped out, complete with tracking number.  Since Chinapost showed no information about the package by 4/15/16 and others also were experiencing delays in shipping, I messaged EE on 4/15/16 to see if they could provide any information about this problem.  EE wrote me back the same day and said that my order had been shipped out on 4/14/16, and asked me not to worry...  Today, tracking information is still not available, but if EE can be trusted, the slow delivery at least on the Easy UEs does not appear to be due to backorder issues.



Yeah, but my M2's haven't been shipped and they likely still aren't shipped or at least it would seem so, and seeing as Easy replies that they will ship them out within 2 days last week, I won't be seeing them that soon .
Anyone elses M2's shipping updated yet? From the anniversary sale and beyond ofcourse.


----------



## Lurk650

My order from the 8th, shipped out 9th or 10th doesn't even have a valid tracking number.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> My order from the 8th, shipped out 9th or 10th doesn't even have a valid tracking number.


 
  
 my order from 8th too, tracking only starts showing something on 12th, shipped out 16th.
 another ordered on 4th, shipped out 11th, only reaches my country on 16th.. 
  
 but the option of an EMS or Fedex / DHL just are not worth the extra bucks, due to the item purchased is cheap haha
 so i guess i just have to wait, unless its urgent and stuff.


----------



## peter123

You guys do understand that the fact that you get a tracking number doesn't necessarily means it's actually shipped? 

Also tracking from China is very unreliable. I've been receiving packages that according to tracking is in a loop between two Chinese cities. 

Just a year ago normal shipping time from China was 2-6 weeks. Last year it's been 2-4 weeks (with some exceptions) with packages sent from HK being a bit faster. 

If you're not prepared to wait for the package to arrive I'd strongly suggest to either order from local suppliers or contacting the AE supplier about faster shipping methods. Choosing the free shipping option and then complain about it not arriving fast enough doesn't sound right to me..... 


Just my 2c after receiving hundreds of packages from Asia.


----------



## justPasca

peter123 said:


> If you're not prepared to wait for the package to arrive I'd strongly suggest to either order from local suppliers or contacting the AE supplier about faster shipping methods. Choosing the free shipping option and then complain about it not arriving fast enough doesn't sound right to me.....


 

 the truth has been spoken. still patiently waiting for my UEs


----------



## peter123

justpasca said:


> the truth has been spoken. still patiently waiting for my UEs




LOL! I'm waiting for my UEs as well


----------



## nolife1123

peter123 said:


> You guys do understand that the fact that you get a tracking number doesn't necessarily means it's actually shipped?
> 
> Also tracking from China is very unreliable. I've been receiving packages that according to tracking is in a loop between two Chinese cities.
> 
> ...



The thing that they likely haven't been shipped is pretty much why I asked, and it does seem that they have not, from the tracking message saying that only electronic info has been received it's pretty obvious, I was just interested if any of you others suffered the same fate so far, or if anyone received them by any chance. And unfortunately, there aren't any local dealers for any of the non-extremely known brands here, if there are even half of the known non-chinese based brands.
Aliexpress shipping times have been a breeze after using ebay for over 3 years for online shopping, at least all the packages arrived eventually, i dont actually believe expess shipping methods would even speed up the process that much and being on a non-working student budget, I can't really afford paying over 1 1/2 times the product price for shipping.
I really have no complains on Easy or Hckexin, since everything has been going smoothly with them, even more than smoothly.
It's just that I haven't encountered something like this on aliexpress or on a tracked number in general, so I rather would've asked than ending up clueless for weeks .


----------



## 1clearhead

.....Quick note,
  
 I forgot to mention that the HLSX acronyms from his product HLSX-808 comes from his full name Haili Xin Sheng (海力笙鑫). All his product lines are under the products trade name: *HiListening* (for example; *HiListening HLSX-808*). Just thought I'll share that.......has a good catch to it!
  
http://www.szhlsx.com/
  
  
 PS. So far, the *HLSX-8* (which means 8mm) sounds promissing with incredible bass! Can somebody say "Junior" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





......still burning!


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> .....Quick note,
> 
> I forgot to mention that the HLSX acronyms from his product HLSX-808 comes from his full name Haili Xin Sheng (海力笙鑫). All his product lines are under the products trade name: *HiListening* (for example; *HiListening HLSX-808*). Just thought I'll share that.......has a good catch to it!
> 
> ...


 
 Cool. Does anyone have the big brother 10mm wooden one? I'm going to buy either next month.


----------



## kr0mka

peter123 said:


> LOL! I'm waiting for my UEs as well


 
 Haha, me too  These will be my first $10+ iem bought from China. I wonder how these will compare to my KZ's (ED10 and ZN1 mini) or my old Brainwavz R1.


----------



## crabdog

kr0mka said:


> Haha, me too  These will be my first $10+ iem bought from China. I wonder how these will compare to my KZ's (ED10 and ZN1 mini) or my old Brainwavz R1.


 
 If what we've been hearing is true they will blow the KZ out of the water.
  
 I messaged Easy today to ask if mine had been shipped (ordered on 10th) and they replied with:

```
[color=rgb(51, 51, 51)] yes, friend , please check it after 2-3days[/color]
```
 In the meantime I received my KZ carry cases x3 today, thanks to @Podster for the link!


----------



## nolife1123

Good news, my Easy M2's have started the shipping process today(they've been received by china post), the tracking number finally came alive, should be here withing 3-4 weeks now.


----------



## Saoshyant

Mine haven't reached that point yet @nolife1123 but I'm hoping soon.  I know my order was fairly early on the 29th, so hopefully it won't be a long wait.


----------



## kendfw

I ordered easy m2 on 4/1 and it was tagged with a ePacket tracking number the next day. Aliexpress doesn't have any status but I found it was scanned into the system in China yesterday thru USPS.com. Hope it get to Texas next weekend.


----------



## nolife1123

saoshyant said:


> Mine haven't reached that point yet @nolife1123 but I'm hoping soon.  I know my order was fairly early on the 29th, so hopefully it won't be a long wait.


 
 Hopefully within the next 2-4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! And my order date was exactly the same as yours .
  

2016.04.17 22:26 (GMT-7): Successful departure from Warehouse
2016.04.17 20:50 (GMT-7): Successful package received by Warehouse
  
 This is what mine says now, yay!


----------



## codearm2

Hi
I'm collecting cheap budget IEMs
So far owning KZ series (ATE, ATES, ED10-9-11-EDSE-ETC ETC)

Any other good IEMS in the same price range? $15.

thanks!


----------



## crabdog

codearm2 said:


> Hi
> I'm collecting cheap budget IEMs
> So far owning KZ series (ATE, ATES, ED10-9-11-EDSE-ETC ETC)
> 
> ...


 
 KZ EDR2, ROCK Zircon, Joyroom E107/103, VJJB K4.


----------



## Skullophile

Someone should make a new thread called AE shipping complaints / impressions.


----------



## peter123

skullophile said:


> Someone should make a new thread called AE shipping complaints / impressions.




+1!

Here's something else


----------



## CoiL

codearm2 said:


> Hi
> I'm collecting cheap budget IEMs
> So far owning KZ series (ATE, ATES, ED10-9-11-EDSE-ETC ETC)
> 
> ...


 
 Yinjw "IE800" wooden version, Joyroom E107.


----------



## To.M

codearm2 like crabdog said plus maybe: Tingo Fl800, **** UE,as for Joyroom E107 and KZ EDR2 I have them and can fully recommend these phones.


----------



## Skullophile

Hey guys, I made a new thread
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805466/ae-shipping-discussion-thread
  
 It's where to talk about AE shipping.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Most everyone doesn't stop to think how Giagantic China's postal system actually is. over one third of the world lives in China. Frankly I'm surprised they are as good as they are.

 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Any suggestions for an MMCX cable for the Tennmak Piano? I'd prefer to not go much past the cost of the IEM, but any recommendations on more expensive cables will of courae be considered.


----------



## RedJohn456

DN 2002 in the hizzle! 2DD + 2BA, now thats what I call a hybrid 
  
 http://penonaudio.com/DUNU-DN-2002
  
 Cant wait to read peoples impressions on these


----------



## CoiL

redjohn456 said:


> DN 2002 in the hizzle! 2DD + 2BA, now thats what I call a hybrid
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/DUNU-DN-2002
> 
> Cant wait to read peoples impressions on these


 
 Looks temping but isn`t nozzle length sort of short if cable exit points are so close to tips?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or will it be adjustable with spacer rings?


----------



## diavolo rosso

did anyone here ever try this amp?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SENSE-V1-pure-Class-A-VMOSFET-Headphone-Amplifier-HIFI-EXQUIS-Field-effect-transistor-headset-amp-with/1101017_32414624956.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Best-BlueBird-pure-headphone-amplifier-Perfecte-designed-for-HD650-or-AKG701-Hifi-exquis-headset-amp-standard/1101017_1903282990.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Best-BlueBird-pure-headphone-amplifier-Perfecte-designed-for-HD650-or-AKG701-Hifi-exquis-headset-amp-Luxury/1101017_1903340385.html
  
 I'm looking for warm amp for my Grado SR325i


----------



## peter123

diavolo rosso said:


> did anyone here ever try this amp?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SENSE-V1-pure-Class-A-VMOSFET-Headphone-Amplifier-HIFI-EXQUIS-Field-effect-transistor-headset-amp-with/1101017_32414624956.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Best-BlueBird-pure-headphone-amplifier-Perfecte-designed-for-HD650-or-AKG701-Hifi-exquis-headset-amp-standard/1101017_1903282990.html
> ...




Little Dot I+ :


----------



## Niyologist

DUNU DN-2002 for $360.

http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/DUNU-DN-2002?sort=p.price&order=DESC


----------



## Ewen

I received several packages today.
  
 Joyroom JR-E103: another good micro driver, but need even more EQ, OOTB I preferred the E107. They pushed the bass too much, but that may suit bassheads.
  
 **** UES: lucky draw, balanced sound, nothing that hurt my ears, I just detect some sibilances due to a little treble peak. Overall a good surprise.
  
 Xduoo X3: rockboxed right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## yoowan

saoshyant said:


> Any suggestions for an MMCX cable for the Tennmak Piano? I'd prefer to not go much past the cost of the IEM, but any recommendations on more expensive cables will of courae be considered.


 

 This one gave new life to my Nuforce Primo 8: http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-with-microphone-remote-detach-cable-for-Shure-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/32582500292.html. Build quality is more than ok and a mic is included. I'm very happy with this cable.


----------



## CoiL

yoowan said:


> saoshyant said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for an MMCX cable for the Tennmak Piano? I'd prefer to not go much past the cost of the IEM, but any recommendations on more expensive cables will of courae be considered.
> ...


 
 Doesn`t it have sticky/rubbery/springy cable like KZ IEMs? Looks like using same cable material.
  
 I would recommend this one (blue looks very nice): http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/32615926395.html
  
 Any impressions @ MusicMaker TW1 ? : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TW1-Refinement-6mm-Mini-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-ER4-HIFI/1825606_32654836311.html


----------



## yoowan

coil said:


> Doesn`t it have sticky/rubbery/springy cable like KZ IEMs? Looks like using same cable material.
> 
> I would recommend this one (blue looks very nice): http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/32615926395.html


 

 I do not own any KZ so I don't know exactly what you mean. The cable I have is not sticky/rubbery/springy to me. I chose this one because of the mic. If you don't need the mic your suggestion is probably a good one too.


----------



## codearm2

Thanks for the responses, gonna start the hunting soon 
Btw, any good foam? I used the foam-bud from ATE, the largest one fits perfectly


----------



## jim723

diavolo rosso said:


> did anyone here ever try this amp?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SENSE-V1-pure-Class-A-VMOSFET-Headphone-Amplifier-HIFI-EXQUIS-Field-effect-transistor-headset-amp-with/1101017_32414624956.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Best-BlueBird-pure-headphone-amplifier-Perfecte-designed-for-HD650-or-AKG701-Hifi-exquis-headset-amp-standard/1101017_1903282990.html
> ...


 
  
 I have used Schiit Vali with the SR325is and they paired nicely.


----------



## jim723

saoshyant said:


> Any suggestions for an MMCX cable for the Tennmak Piano? I'd prefer to not go much past the cost of the IEM, but any recommendations on more expensive cables will of courae be considered.


 
  
 These might be a little more than what you are looking for but I have used these cables for the SE535 and Easy UE Custom.
 http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Audio-Cable-UE-900/dp/B00FIB3ZRG/ref=sr_1_2?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1461002916&sr=1-2&keywords=ue900+cable
  
 They worked perfectly with 535 and UE. They are very comfortable and built with high quality materials. It's definitely worth the investment in my opinion.


----------



## 1clearhead

codearm2 said:


> Hi
> I'm collecting cheap budget IEMs
> So far owning KZ series (ATE, ATES, ED10-9-11-EDSE-ETC ETC)
> 
> ...


 
 Quote:


to.m said:


> @codearm2 like crabdog said plus maybe: Tingo Fl800, **** UE,as for Joyroom E107 and KZ EDR2 I have them and can fully recommend these phones.


 
  
 +1


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *CoiL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any impressions @ MusicMaker TW1 ? : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TW1-Refinement-6mm-Mini-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-ER4-HIFI/1825606_32654836311.html


 
 Too new for impressions?


----------



## peter123

These are indeed a great time to be in this hobby. Friday I got the PMV-A01 which I'm very pleased with and today the SHOZY Zero arrived. It's also a really nice offering at $50 and the polar opposite of the PMV-A01 with a smooth, lush and warm sound. The PMV-A01 is more energetic, has tighter bass and better treble extension but is also brighter and may be more fatiguing for some. 


I'm sure both of these will have their fans.


----------



## smy1

ewen said:


> I received several packages today.
> 
> Joyroom JR-E103: another good micro driver, but need even more EQ, OOTB I preferred the E107. They pushed the bass too much, but that may suit bassheads.
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-UE-Custom-Made-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset/32520404631.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.8.tl5tJt
  
 Are you talking about these because i was thinking about buying one


----------



## To.M

There are **** UE you gave a link to and **** UEs for 34usd:
http://s.aliexpress.com/fyArY7VZ


----------



## BloodyPenguin

If anyone is interested in an Earbud, converted to an earphone, check out my review of the *MusicMaker Tomahawk In-Ear*:

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tomahawk-in-ear/reviews/15792
  

  
 --


----------



## Ewen

smy1 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-UE-Custom-Made-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headset/32520404631.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.8.tl5tJt
> 
> Are you talking about these because i was thinking about buying one


 

 No, **** UES:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/32633013962.html
  
 I don't have **** UE, but I have the dual from HCK which are supposed to be the same with a different shell:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-HCK-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html
  
 I took them based on Podster's recommandation and he's right, the HCK is more comfortable than the ****.


----------



## Ewen

Quote:


bloodypenguin said:


> If anyone is interested in an Earbud, converted to an earphone, check out my review of the *MusicMaker Tomahawk In-Ear*:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tomahawk-in-ear/reviews/15792
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this review.
 I received the Tomahawk today, do you think MusicMaker will offer an in-ear conversion kit?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ewen said:


> Quote:
> Thanks for this review.
> I received the Tomahawk today, do you think MusicMaker will offer an in-ear conversion kit?


 

 Ha, not sure.  I would not want to try it though.  I'd be worried I would destroy the earbud.  I'm guessing it would not be easy.
  
 ..


----------



## smy1

ewen said:


> No, **** UES:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/32633013962.html
> 
> I don't have **** UE, but I have the dual from HCK which are supposed to be the same with a different shell:
> ...




Are the UES better then the UE?


----------



## Ewen

smy1 said:


> Are the UES better then the UE?


 

 Short answer: Yes.
  
 The various dual DD are a good deal for $15.
 The **** UES is a DD + BA, but you clearly hear the difference.
 Another option is the Easy UES, mine is on its way.
  
 You should wait a little bit, more people will get the **** & Easy UES, there will be much more feedback on these iems soon.


----------



## lmfboy01

```
[color=rgb(51, 51, 51)] [font=verdana][attach]1615307[/attach][/font] [/color]
```
 Huge nozzle on the QT-5 compared to LZ-a3
 Not much talk about this headphone so hear are some of my impressions after 2-3 days, the Zhiyin QT-5

 Here is the link for anyone thats unsure  http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Kill-K3003/1825606_32640588846.html
  
 After listening a few days, these are great!  A very clean sound. vocals are great, bass is one of the best I've heard, and also you can sense the different layers in both bass and vocals.  I hear no clipping at all.  Possibly overall one of the best I've heard!  
  
 Only slight downside is finding tips might be hard, they appear to be 6mm+.  Both the stock and yellow ones worked for me out of the 6 spare tips given.  And also avoid wearing these on a windy day, but even at that, the music still can be heard. Its a pretty amazing headphone, can't put them down!  At this price point, I understand only a few have been bought, for me, it was and is totally worth it.
  
 You really get the best of both worlds with the dynamic and BA drivers being heard at their best!
 *.txt


----------



## smy1

ewen said:


> Short answer: Yes.
> 
> The various dual DD are a good deal for $15.
> The **** UES is a DD + BA, but you clearly hear the difference.
> ...


 
 i prob just get one there only what $30
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-MMCX/519064_32631446078.html
  
 Anybody know if the UEs are good


----------



## lmfboy01

ewen said:


> Short answer: Yes.
> 
> The various dual DD are a good deal for $15.
> The **** UES is a DD + BA, but you clearly hear the difference.
> ...


 
 **** UES is very capable.  From my first impression, they seemed neutral, overall very good, and excellent at the price point.
 This is where I purchased mine   http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html
 Good Luck!


----------



## Lurk650

FWIW the Easy UEs have no spikes and are fatigue free since OOTB. At about 100 hours on them now I gave them about 4 hours of listening today while driving (SF to Sacramento down to San Jose and back to SF). Bass has become more controlled and detailed. Mids are releasing more micro details and Highs are crisp but not sibilant or harsh. Every genre I have thrown at at them has sounded great, really engaging sound. I basically have been burning these in over night and listening to them through out the day, except this past weekend they were pretty much on the burner the whole time while I listened to the TK12 on Saturday.


----------



## CGrish

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-IE800-Version-2-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI-Headphones/1825606_32487080482.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.3.lj83n4
  
 ^^^^^ These look cool, has anyone tried these?
  
 If not, could anyone recommend me a great sounding flat/natural budged hybrid? I'd say my range is $20-$40
 (I said previously that I liked a little bit of extra bass, but right now I'm just looking for a natural/flat/balanced sound)
  
 I own the Tennmak Pro (2x DD) and have ordered the 2016 Easy UEs Customs just because of all of the hype, I like the sound of the Tennmak Piano, but the bass is too emphasized for me and the vocals are too warm sometimes.


----------



## B9Scrambler

lmfboy01 said:


> ```
> [color=rgb(51, 51, 51)] [attach]1615307[/attach] [/color]
> ```
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm betting the tips JVC uses on the FXD/FHX series would work well on these: JVC EP-FX8 . Those iems all have 5.8mm tip mounted drivers with thick nozzles.


----------



## lmfboy01

cgrish said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-IE800-Version-2-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI-Headphones/1825606_32487080482.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.3.lj83n4
> 
> ^^^^^ These look cool, has anyone tried these?
> 
> ...


 
 I had those a while back and I cannot recommend them, even though it is my favorite seller.  Maybe the LZ 02a, or a new listed New MusicMaker TW1.  Not too much headphones at that price range are available.
  
 EDIT:
 Forgot that I should be getting this:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-ZhiYin-Z700-Hybrid-2-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-With-MMCX-Cable/1825606_32641131374.html
 I ordered these but the one they sent was only a single composite driver.  They sent me a replacement, which I will receive soon hopefully.  But at that price, its a deal on a hybrid 1dd+BA.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## lmfboy01

b9scrambler said:


> I'm betting the tips JVC uses on the FXD/FHX series would work well on these: JVC EP-FX8 . Those iems all have 5.8mm tip mounted drivers with thick nozzles.


 
 Thanks for the tip for the tips!


----------



## B9Scrambler

lmfboy01 said:


> Thanks for the tip for the tips!


 
 Cheers!


----------



## CGrish

lmfboy01 said:


> I had those a while back and I cannot recommend them, even though it is my favorite seller.  Maybe the LZ 02a, or a new listed New MusicMaker TW1.  Not too much headphones at that price range are available.
> 
> EDIT:
> Forgot that I should be getting this:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-ZhiYin-Z700-Hybrid-2-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-With-MMCX-Cable/1825606_32641131374.html
> ...


 
 Yeah, I mean I guess it doesn't need to be a hybrid I just want to add one to the collection. Any thoughts for a budget IEM (not necessarily a hybrid) with natural sound and nice soundstage?


----------



## lmfboy01

The LZ 02a are very good and in your price range.  They are comfortable, handles bass well, and just slightly V shaped IMO.  The top end isn't incredible like maybe a 2DD+BA hybrid, but for that cost price range they are pretty damn good and worth it.


----------



## lmfboy01

Up your budget a bit and there are some gems out there


----------



## CGrish

lmfboy01 said:


> Up your budget a bit and there are some gems out there



So let's say I upped my budget in a few months...


----------



## B9Scrambler

cgrish said:


> So let's say I upped my budget in a few months...




JVC HA-FXH30. Pure win


----------



## smy1

Has anybody tried the KZ ie80?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-IE80-KZ-IE80-Ie800-Super-Bass-DIY-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earbuds/32526167083.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.10.hACIzZ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201602_4_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=21714ceb-6dc0-4556-95d8-7c48eb608e6e


----------



## hakuzen

ewen said:


> I received several packages today.
> 
> Joyroom JR-E103: another good micro driver, but need even more EQ, OOTB I preferred the E107. They pushed the bass too much, but that may suit bassheads.
> 
> ...


 

 rockboxed xduoo x3 has become my usual portable, while i leave the ibasso dx90 at home.
 had to disguise between the wide ue/ues offer; regretting of purchasing the single dd **** ue, while the 2dd **** ue is cheaper now (around $15, don't know if it's worth it, having the single dd).
 will probably try the ues (dd+ba), due to your (and Imfboy) comments, but will wait for more reviews of the different models before. thanks.
  
 edit: and surprisingly, i've found myself wearing the dqsm mostly, with a slight eq; once in tone, sub bass + treble extension and detail hooked me up.


----------



## db003206

redjohn456 said:


> DN 2002 in the hizzle! 2DD + 2BA, now thats what I call a hybrid
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/DUNU-DN-2002
> 
> Cant wait to read peoples impressions on these


 
 Thanks for posting this, I can't wait to read some reviews either. I have the 2000Js and while I love how they sound I really don't like the way they fit -- the little tab thing that holds the ear wings is really uncomfortable for me -- and these 2002s don't look like they'll have the same problem.
  
 Are there any other multi-driver IEMs out there in this price range? I don't mind spending some money if the quality is there.


----------



## lmfboy01

db003206 said:


> Thanks for posting this, I can't wait to read some reviews either. I have the 2000Js and while I love how they sound I really don't like the way they fit -- the little tab thing that holds the ear wings is really uncomfortable for me -- and these 2002s don't look like they'll have the same problem.
> 
> Are there any other multi-driver IEMs out there in this price range? I don't mind spending some money if the quality is there.


 
 Haven't listened to the Dunu 2000 but they are a hybrid and QT5 I mention a page or two back IMO are pretty damn good.   They are a hybrid 4BA+DD.  Will talk about them more later when I receive the correct cable.
  
 Those Dunu's look very interresting!


----------



## CGrish

smy1 said:


> Has anybody tried the KZ ie80?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-IE80-KZ-IE80-Ie800-Super-Bass-DIY-Metal-Earphone-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earbuds/32526167083.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.10.hACIzZ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201602_4_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=21714ceb-6dc0-4556-95d8-7c48eb608e6e




Igor reviewed it on Audio budget, he said it's warm and enjoyable, but Igors reviews are not always the best source for understanding a pair of IEMs. I own the KZ ATE, ED9, and EDR2 and all are easily worth more than triple their price. So I can't say I have experienced it myself, but I trust that it's good for the price.

Try skimming the Knowledge Zenith thread, there might be some impressions over there.


----------



## Akmola Lola

there's just too much stuff in here.. and you people are buying iem like buying tacos hahaha... im gonna need to upgrade my poison resistance.


----------



## Akmola Lola

cgrish said:


> Igor reviewed it on Audio budget, he said it's warm and enjoyable, but Igors reviews are not always the best source for understanding a pair of IEMs. I own the KZ ATE, ED9, and EDR2 and all are easily worth more than triple their price. So I can't say I have experienced it myself, but I trust that it's good for the price.
> 
> Try skimming the Knowledge Zenith thread, there might be some impressions over there.


 
 i have ED9, though they sounded awesome, but one of the filter (brass one) came in punctured... but for the price, i cant really complaint.. guess its a gamble.


----------



## Lurk650

cgrish said:


> So let's say I upped my budget in a few months...




Zero Audio Tenore I would say is a natural tone. Doesn't really do any Frequency specifically but it's also not flat. Can be found under $40


----------



## CGrish

lurk650 said:


> Doesn't really do any Frequency specifically but it's also not flat.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## CGrish

akmola lola said:


> i have ED9, though they sounded awesome, but one of the filter (brass one) came in punctured... but for the price, i cant really complaint.. guess its a gamble.


 Yeah, KZ products tend to have manufacturing issues like that


----------



## Lurk650

cgrish said:


> What do you mean by that?




As in its not bass heavy, not mid forward nor does it have bright highs. It's pretty balanced but it's not a true neutral balance like the Titans. It has a sweet liquid sound sig


----------



## Akmola Lola

cgrish said:


> Yeah, KZ products tend to have manufacturing issues like that


 
  
 i think people wouldnt mind paying a few bucks more for a better QC, i also dont personally like the cable that come with ED, though it looked sturdy, it gave a weird rubbery feel.. but considering i paid +- 6 dollar for it, again, no complaint.


----------



## CGrish

lurk650 said:


> As in its not bass heavy, not mid forward nor does it have bright highs. It's pretty balanced but it's not a true neutral balance like the Titans. It has a sweet liquid sound sig



Ah, yeah. guess I was just reading it weirdly, thanks for elaborating.
Also, what Titans are referring to? Dunu? (because they aren't exactly balanced)


----------



## smy1

ewen said:


> No, **** UES:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/32633013962.html
> 
> I don't have **** UE, but I have the dual from HCK which are supposed to be the same with a different shell:
> ...


 
 I Order these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-HCK-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html
  
 the one you linked do you like the sound and are these basically the **** Ue?


----------



## Lurk650

cgrish said:


> Ah, yeah. guess I was just reading it weirdly, thanks for elaborating.
> Also, what Titans are referring to? Dunu? (because they aren't exactly balanced)




Sorry. Was supposed to say Titta (Not Super Titta either).


----------



## lmfboy01

Just an FYI the LZ-02a down to $23.00 with discount!


----------



## RedJohn456

db003206 said:


> Thanks for posting this, I can't wait to read some reviews either. I have the 2000Js and while I love how they sound I really don't like the way they fit -- the little tab thing that holds the ear wings is really uncomfortable for me -- and these 2002s don't look like they'll have the same problem.
> 
> Are there any other multi-driver IEMs out there in this price range? I don't mind spending some money if the quality is there.


 

 Fidue A83 and FLC8S come to mind. If you are looking for quality hybrids at that price range, I would stick to triedd and true brands like Fidue and Dunu.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lmfboy01 said:


> Just an FYI the LZ-02a down to $23.00 with discount!


 
  
 is LZ Z03A is the upgrade version of LZ 02a? or different altogether? but LZ 02a had a 41% cut thats great price.


----------



## Ashwin HL

akmola lola said:


> is LZ Z03A is the upgrade version of LZ 02a? or different altogether? but LZ 02a had a 41% cut thats great price.


 
 they are similar!
  
 lz z02a has more bass and is a bit warmer.


----------



## lmfboy01

akmola lola said:


> is LZ Z03A is the upgrade version of LZ 02a? or different altogether? but LZ 02a had a 41% cut thats great price.


 
 From what I gather,
 LZ 02a is HCK brand
 LZ-a3 is potato shape hybrid
 LZ 03 is easy brand
  
 Somewhere on this thread the LZ 02a is said to have better highs then LZ 03.  They look similar and also they look to have a similar footprint to eachother.


----------



## Ashwin HL

lmfboy01 said:


> From what I gather,
> LZ 02a is HCK brand
> LZ-a3 is potato shape hybrid
> LZ 03 is easy brand
> ...


 
 the brand is LZ only!
 they are simply sold by 2 different sellers on aliexpress!


----------



## Akmola Lola

ashwin hl said:


> they are similar!
> 
> lz z02a has more bass and is a bit warmer.


 
  
  


lmfboy01 said:


> From what I gather,
> LZ 02a is HCK brand
> LZ-a3 is potato shape hybrid
> LZ 03 is easy brand
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the information mates.. i got LZ 03a for free (comes with Xduoo X3 that i purchased few weeks ago) so im hoping its a good catch..


----------



## Ashwin HL

akmola lola said:


> Thanks for the information mates.. i got LZ 03a for free (comes with Xduoo X3 that i purchased few weeks ago) so im hoping its a good catch..


 


 you will be impressed!


----------



## 1clearhead

'*happ*' wrote a brief, but sweet review on the *Sendiy M2*.
 Nice write-up! .....Cheers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/sendiy-m2-iem/reviews/15755
  
  
 .....I also tried the brass nozzles from the KZ-ED9's, as he suggested.....Works Great!


----------



## diavolo rosso

peter123 said:


> Little Dot I+ :


 
  
  


jim723 said:


> I have used Schiit Vali with the SR325is and they paired nicely.


 
  
 any non tube amp?
  
 I like tube sound, but it need to get warm up every time before I use it


----------



## graffy1

Anyone ordered this on aliexpress?
  
 I would go 011 or 012 if reviews are good.


----------



## CoiL

They look really nice: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/32653196494.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.WI2O0I&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_7&btsid=caeee3e4-c3e4-4cfb-8501-524a3024eac4
  
 And price is also very good. They will go to my "upgrade" list because they look so good and HQ made. I personally like 003 most.


----------



## graffy1

coil said:


> They look really nice: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/32653196494.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.WI2O0I&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_7&btsid=caeee3e4-c3e4-4cfb-8501-524a3024eac4
> 
> And price is also very good. They will go to my "upgrade" list because they look so good and HQ made. I personally like 003 most.


 
 I heard the company will launch SERIES-3 and SERIES-5 as well.
  
 hope they have detachable cable.


----------



## crabdog

graffy1 said:


> I heard the company will launch SERIES-3 and SERIES-5 as well.
> 
> hope they have detachable cable.


 
 I spotted these a couple days back and love the look of them. I'd be tempted to go for the 001 teal color. I messaged Easy asking if they were double or single driver but didn't get an answer. If they're single only I'll pass them up for a hybrid instead.


----------



## graffy1

crabdog said:


> I spotted these a couple days back and love the look of them. I'd be tempted to go for the 001 teal color. I messaged Easy asking if they were double or single driver but didn't get an answer. If they're single only I'll pass them up for a hybrid instead.


 
 Series-1 is *double dynamic* type.
  
 Actually the company, TFZ, is former TTPOD, which is famous for multiple drivers.
  
 I think T2, one of the TTPOD's pieces, was a hybrid type of 2 BA and 1 DD.
  
 So TFZ might put out the hybrid successor of T2 in near future.


----------



## crabdog

graffy1 said:


> Series-1 is *double dynamic* type.
> 
> Actually the company, TFZ, is former TTPOD, which is famous for multiple drivers.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh no D: If they're double dynamic then they will stay on my wishlist ^_^ I wonder if they sound better than the Easy UEs (which I've ordered already). I think these actually look even better aesthetically but will probably wait for someone to give their opinion before I pull the trigger. They'd have to be pretty darn good to beat the UEs from what we've heard on this thread from Lurk and Twin.


----------



## SilentCinema

1clearhead said:


> '*happ*' wrote a brief, but sweet review on the *Sendiy M2*.
> Nice write-up! .....Cheers!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/sendiy-m2-iem/reviews/15755
> ...




Wow more good reviews on these, im tempted to buy these, sounds like they'll crush the LZ-Z02A and LZ-Z03A. But then again when i put the the tk12's on, my headfi addictions just faulter away hmmm


----------



## SilentCinema

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK-Maple-Dynamic-Wood-Super-Bass-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-****-Wooden-In/519064_32653237831.html

I wonder if these are actually made by musicmaker, if they are, they could be LZ-Z02A / LZ-Z03A beaters.


----------



## riceboy89

graffy1 said:


> Series-1 is *double dynamic* type.
> 
> Actually the company, TFZ, is former TTPOD, which is famous for multiple drivers.
> 
> ...




From what I've read and seen from the picture I would say that TFZ-series 1 uses a single dynamic driver but in a housing with dual chambers? But I might be wrong. Can anyone clarify? 

Rubel


----------



## Niyologist

Does it usually take this long for the tracking number to update? The destination is NY btw.


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> '*happ*' wrote a brief, but sweet review on the *Sendiy M2*.
> Nice write-up! .....Cheers!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice review, and I totally agree on the ED9 nozzles. I use them with the hole plugged, and it sounds great!
  


silentcinema said:


> Wow more good reviews on these, im tempted to buy these, sounds like they'll crush the LZ-Z02A and LZ-Z03A. But then again when i put the the tk12's on, my headfi addictions just faulter away hmmm


 
 IMHO, they do crush the z03a at least. Haven't heard the z02a, so can't comment on that.


----------



## crabdog

skullophile said:


> Hey guys, I made a new thread
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805466/ae-shipping-discussion-thread
> 
> It's where to talk about AE shipping.


 
  
  


niyologist said:


> Does it usually take this long for the tracking number to update? The destination is NY btw.


----------



## SilentCinema

anticute said:


> Nice review, and I totally agree on the ED9 nozzles. I use them with the hole plugged, and it sounds great!
> 
> IMHO, they do crush the z03a at least. Haven't heard the z02a, so can't comment on that.




Yeh although i haven't heard the sendiy, my hunch is from yours and others description of them being warm and smooth they will probably out perform the LZ-Z02A too.


----------



## Niyologist

That's from Fiio. Not AE.


----------



## crabdog

Heads up. A new double dynamic from ****!


 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-VT66-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphones-Bass-Subwoofer-Headphones-HIFI-Headset-With/1825606_32655299698.html


----------



## Ewen

smy1 said:


> I Order these http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-HCK-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html
> 
> the one you linked do you like the sound and are these basically the **** Ue?


 
 That's the ones I have, I did not try to EQ them yet, they are fairly balanced, but still too much bass.
 Same design as the other dual DD, but the HCK use a 10mm + 8mm, **** has dual 8mm.
  
 According to Podster:


podster said:


> I can speak for the **** and HCK of which I kept and like the latter as it has a better fit in my ear but driver and sound wise I do think they are the same. I'm thinking the Easy is pretty much the same however I've not heard them personally. I always loved the R8 but for this type of iem the HCK is all I need. Don't know if this helps but for me I like to read everyone's opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 In the end, you'll have to make your own opinion on the HCK, your next upgrade for an over the ear style iem will be the **** UES DD+BA ( shell is bulkier ) or the new Easy UEs dual DD with crossover ( http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html ).


----------



## peter123

diavolo rosso said:


> any non tube amp?
> 
> I like tube sound, but it need to get warm up every time before I use it




Maybe a used Matrix-m-stage with a class A-biased opa627 if you can find one. Warm and smooth but still with good details. Works very well with the SR325is imo.


----------



## codearm2

Hi
Purchased KZ EDR2, ROCK Zircon, Joyroom E107/103, VJJB K4, **** UE

Any other good IEMs with price range ~15$?


----------



## Ewen

cgrish said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-IE800-Version-2-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI-Headphones/1825606_32487080482.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.3.lj83n4
> 
> ^^^^^ These look cool, has anyone tried these?
> 
> ...


 

 I received them 2 weeks ago.
 -3dB on the bass and you're good to go, typical hybrid sound.
 They're well made but slightly heavy, don't know if it's the case for all IE800 clones ( Tingo FL800 on the way ).


----------



## Ewen

crabdog said:


> Heads up. A new double dynamic from ****!
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-VT66-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphones-Bass-Subwoofer-Headphones-HIFI-Headset-With/1825606_32655299698.html


 

 They are in my next order with MusicMaker TW1 & PMV A01.


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> They are in my next order with MusicMaker TW1 & PMV A01.


 
 Can't wait to hear about them!


----------



## CoiL

ewen said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up. A new double dynamic from ****!
> ...


 
 Dammit! So much new gear coming out that I can`t decide anymore what to buy -.- Luckily no money this month for IEM`s anymore


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Dammit! So much new gear coming out that I can`t decide anymore what to buy -.- Luckily no money this month for IEM`s anymore


 
 I love the look of the long nozzles on these. Should provide a good fit.


----------



## CoiL

Yeah, I like long nozzles and deep fit. They remind me FXH30.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

silentcinema said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK-Maple-Dynamic-Wood-Super-Bass-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-****-Wooden-In/519064_32653237831.html
> 
> I wonder if these are actually made by musicmaker, if they are, they could be LZ-Z02A / LZ-Z03A beaters.


 
  
 Yes, those are made by MusicMaker:  https://world.taobao.com/item/529818777575.htm



 They also make these dual driver wood earphones:  https://world.taobao.com/item/522782035062.htm
  

  
  
  
 You can find all of MusicMakers Products here:  https://musicmaker.world.taobao.com/
  
 --


----------



## Ewen

In case someone is interested in PMV A01, MusicMaker TW1 or **** VT66, I received prices from HCK and they authorized me to share them.
 I don't know if posting prices is a good idea, but you can PM me.


----------



## MuZo2

I think you can post the prices here with pics without links.


----------



## Podster

ewen said:


> That's the ones I have, I did not try to EQ them yet, they are fairly balanced, but still too much bass.
> Same design as the other dual DD, but the HCK use a 10mm + 8mm, **** has dual 8mm.
> 
> According to Podster:
> ...


 

 The new HCK's sound interesting but I'm still waiting on my Easy Dual DD's in blue to get to me but like my single DD from HCK I'm sure my Easy double DD will be all I'l need of that model


----------



## Temple

Just picked up the Rock Zircon and want to try the Auvio tips. The stock clear Zircon tips that came installed when I opened that package fit my ear well so what size Auvio should I pickup?


----------



## To.M

codearm2 wow, slow boat from China will sink even deeper with such a big bag of earphones


----------



## TwinACStacks

I wouldn't post prices. I can't even save headfi members money without some anus accusing me pf working for a seller and having to explain to the powers that be. I'm pretty much done trying to help. I'm just going to keep info concerning products to myself from now on.

 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> I wouldn't post prices. I can't even save headfi members money without some anus accusing me pf working for a seller and having to explain to the powers that be. I'm pretty much done trying to help. I'm just going to keep info concerning products to myself from now on.
> 
> TWIN


 
 Don't let it get to you mate. We appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Akmola Lola

i got to know TK12 from lurk's recommendation and your repeated praise of it, and no regret at all, really worth every dollar and cents that i spent.. so many thanks for that both of you lurk and twin.. having said that, you cant please everyone, thats life.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

twinacstacks said:


> I wouldn't post prices. I can't even save headfi members money without some anus accusing me pf working for a seller and having to explain to the powers that be. I'm pretty much done trying to help. I'm just going to keep info concerning products to myself from now on.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
  
 Even though I am mainly lurking in this thread (don't have enough knowledge to really add anything) I appreciate your efforts my brother/sister. Totally sucks when you try to help and someone dumps on you... No good deed will go unpunished.
  
 Some in the minority will be cynical, but you have to remember that you are providing great info to many of us here. Please don't make us suffer too, because of some jerk(s). Keep the info coming for us good folks please!!


----------



## Bob A (SD)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Some in the minority will be cynical, but you have to remember that you are providing great info to many of us here. Please don't make us suffer too, because of some jerk(s). Keep the info coming for us good folks please!!


 
  
 Unfortunately the jealous whinners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  complain to mods who are forced to jerk around the innocents.  I can completely understand why someone like Twin would simply say "No Mas!"  Unfortunate


----------



## Koolpep

twinacstacks said:


> I wouldn't post prices. I can't even save headfi members money without some anus accusing me pf working for a seller and having to explain to the powers that be. I'm pretty much done trying to help. I'm just going to keep info concerning products to myself from now on.
> 
> TWIN




Oh that sucks. Please stay helpful Twin. Don't let jerks ruin it for all of us, maybe if you have a great deal, do it via PM, you know you can create a PM group (like whatsapp group chat) and we can all join, so it's not public? You can just refer to it I'm public without violating the "rules"?? And get people on your "mailing list" if they want to?

Cheers!


----------



## Saoshyant

@TwinACStacks Generally, the way I feel is people who treat you like that are not worth worry about.  While no matter what you do people acting like that will get to you, but keep in mind all the people that appreciate your efforts.  I know when I see a post from you, my attention is certainly caught for a possible new toy to purchase.


----------



## bhazard

Ordered the QT5 so we can get more reviews in. Looks promising.
  
 I'll have to lend/swap it with you guys that have the Shockwave and others so we can get more reviews in and go easier on the wallets.


----------



## 1clearhead

saoshyant said:


> @TwinACStacks Generally, the way I feel is people who treat you like that are not worth worry about.  While no matter what you do people acting like that will get to you, but keep in mind all the people that appreciate your efforts.  I know when I see a post from you, my attention is certainly caught for a possible new toy to purchase.


 

 +1 ......You're definitely right! I wouldn't have found the HLSX-808's if it wasn't for 'TWIN'. I was searching all over the taobao website in China looking for the Bette/i.Valux after checking some breif reviews from 'TWIN' and coincidently bumped into the 808's.
  
 You got more people on your side than what you think!


----------



## TwoPalms

Remax RM-600M very good vocal performance BA earphone for $25. My new favorite earphone. balance to mid centric sound. Must try this earphone. 

From left to right : TDK IE800 - KZ HDS1 - REMAX RM-600M


----------



## peter123

In all honesty I don't think the problem was sharing Puro's, Betty's or other great finds in here. 

I've got nothing to do with this of course and was even unsubscribed from this thread for a while so I'm not even sure what that "thing" was (more than what twin has shared in here). To imply that moderators that keeps this site running should just act up on complaints without it really have any substance in it (breaking forum rules in some way) seems respectless to me. 

I understand that this post will be offending to some but I still feel that I have to say something after reading the speculations and (to me) totally wrong conclusions in the last posts. 

Also for well grown up calling people (and I read it as the moderators) the things several of you do make me lose all respect.....


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> In all honesty I don't think the problem was sharing Puro's, Betty's or other great finds in here.
> 
> I've got nothing to do with this of course and was even unsubscribed from this thread for a while so I'm not even sure what that "thing" was (more than what twin has shared in here). To imply that moderators that keeps this site running should just act up on complaints without it really have any substance in it (breaking forum rules in some way) seems respectless to me.
> 
> ...


 





 Peter I totally agree that Moderators need to act upon complaints regardless of who or how. But this complaint isn't the first time and it is specifically directed at myself concerning a seller that I have become close friends with. We chat about new products AND our personal lives 2 or 3 times a Day generally. Perhaps I should set up a PM list so anyone who wants to be PM'd please let me know. I hope this doesn't break any rules. I didn't even know there was such a thing.
  
 What really Irks me Peter though, is when you try and do the best for your "Buds" on the forum and get slapped in the face, or accused of being a "shill" for your efforts. there is a DISTINCT difference between working for someone, and passing on savings to your friends because you happen to have inside info.
  
  
 Correct me if I am wrong.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

twinacstacks said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > In all honesty I don't think the problem was sharing Puro's, Betty's or other great finds in here.
> ...


 
 Chill out Twin - it`s just business, from both sides. It`s hard to stay neutral/balance between sponsored sites and cheapo sellers. 
 My recommendation - just be very critical about products You have and talk ONLY about the best and make one more detailed impression/comparison post about each one and try not to hype them. People can still read


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> +1 ......You're definitely right! I wouldn't have found the HLSX-808's if it wasn't for 'TWIN'. I was searching all over the taobao website in China looking for the Bette/i.Valux after checking some breif reviews from 'TWIN' and coincidently bumped into the 808's.
> 
> You got more people on your side than what you think!


 
 About the HLSX-808 do you still like them? I've never tried a hybrid before (or double dynamic but have some on order) and am curious if it's something I should experience. I'm undecided between the HLSX and the new **** DD.


----------



## dwayniac

I received an HCK UE yesterday. Fits better than I expected. The KZ ZN1 momentarily discouraged me from buying iem's that size. 

It's very warm sounding but the bass doesn't go that deep nor does it have much impact. I have a couple other dual dynamic driver iem's that go deeper and have more impact. The UE sounds more balanced compared to those two and sounds was say better than the KZ ZN1,to my ears.


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> Peter I totally agree that Moderators need to act upon complaints regardless of who or how. But this complaint isn't the first time and it is specifically directed at myself concerning a seller that I have become close friends with. We chat about new products AND our personal lives 2 or 3 times a Day generally. Perhaps I should set up a PM list so anyone who wants to be PM'd please let me know. I hope this doesn't break any rules. I didn't even know there was such a thing.
> 
> What really Irks me Peter though, is when you try and do the best for your "Buds" on the forum and get slapped in the face, or accused of being a "shill" for your efforts. there is a DISTINCT difference between working for someone, and passing on savings to your friends because you happen to have inside info.
> 
> ...


 

 We've had our "disagreements" etc, but I'd still like to point out that I appreciate you bringing light to new products.
  
 I personally wondered about the fact that you were so active talking about Easy's products, but my style is definitively more to ask (which I did), so that I and others reading the thread can get an answer (which you gave) and leave it at that. I guess some people prefer the report button.
  
 Anyway, I just wanted to make it clear that I personally have no reason to doubt your honesty, you've been open about your contact with Easy, and that I also think you're a valuable contributor to this thread.


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> We've had our "disagreements" etc, but I'd still like to point out that I appreciate you bringing light to new products.
> 
> I personally wondered about the fact that you were so active talking about Easy's products, but my style is definitively more to ask (which I did), so that I and others reading the thread can get an answer (which you gave) and leave it at that. I guess some people prefer the report button.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to make it clear that I personally have no reason to doubt your honesty, you've been open about your contact with Easy, and that I also think you're a valuable contributor to this thread.




Great post, I agree 100%. Nuff said!


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> anticute said:
> 
> 
> > We've had our "disagreements" etc, but I'd still like to point out that I appreciate you bringing light to new products.
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx Guys. I'm not accusing anyone. I know for a fact that there are some who indeed are working for certain sellers because as a rule the sellers are more than happy to provide info about their competition. Simply I could specifically call out and teport these individuals. 
It's just not my style. Nor will I resort to it. I just ignore their efforts but I do need to vent once in a while.

Currawong and others are well aware of the situation, and I agree with their views fully.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> We've had our "disagreements" etc, but I'd still like to point out that I appreciate you bringing light to new products.
> 
> I personally wondered about the fact that you were so active talking about Easy's products, but my style is definitively more to ask (which I did), so that I and others reading the thread can get an answer (which you gave) and leave it at that. I guess some people prefer the report button.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to make it clear that I personally have no reason to doubt your honesty, you've been open about your contact with Easy, and that I also think you're a valuable contributor to this thread.




I appreciated your direct approach as I too am old school. Anti, we are solid bro.

 TWIN


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> I appreciated your direct approach as I too am old school. Anti, we are solid bro.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Glad to hear that, and likewise.
  
 So anyway, let's get to topic and figure out what the next item will be that's going to burn a hole in our wallets.. TK14? LZA4? SW4?


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx Guys. I'm not accusing anyone. I know for a fact that there are some who indeed are working for certain sellers because as a rule the sellers are more than happy to provide info about their competition. Simply I could specifically call out and teport these individuals.
> It's just not my style. Nor will I resort to it. I just ignore their efforts but I do need to vent once in a while.
> 
> Currawong and others are well aware of the situation, and I agree with their views fully.
> ...


 

 Not really sure what went down Twin but there are a lot of little people in the world and the trick is to not let them change your course. I don't believe for a minute you were getting any kind of kickback or extra discount for bringing all the budget-fi guys to the products they seek. It really kills me that they would even approach this in the budget area I would be more concerned if it were high end never the less you have provided great assistance to many a head-fi member and especially those on limited budgets. You have always called it like you see it old school buddy and believe me I had to get a handle on myself because I let some little people get to me in the past. Thankfully Currawong, Brooko, Peter, Vince and Nik all helped me understand the politics of this forum better. As said you just post what you see out their and if you buy it buy all means tell us all what you think of it (like you would any other time).
  
 Cheers Bro and keep on keeping on


----------



## Koolpep

Hi I just received my LZ-02A and to be honest. I am but disappointed. I somehow expected much more. It might have to do with the fact that I listened to the K10U and today to the Edition X the whole time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyhow, good value for money - they are really tiny and comfortable - but I need another IEM like a hole in the head. But I just can't unsubscribe from this thread.
  
 By the way: HCK contacted me out of the blue because I bought a LZ-A3 (*now that is real keeper!!!)  recently and send me a free of charge (well 10 cents) cable - as they recently upgraded the cables - That's customer service - if someone would have told me that I get this kind of service from a seller on AliExpress - I wouldn't have believed it.
  
 So - here I am with just one more really good IEM I am possibly not using much - so starting a yard sale soon, hahaha.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> Not really sure what went down Twin but there are a lot of little people in the world and the trick is to not let them change your course. I don't believe for a minute you were getting any kind of kickback or extra discount for bringing all the budget-fi guys to the products they seek. It really kills me that they would even approach this in the budget area I would be more concerned if it were high end never the less you have provided great assistance to many a head-fi member and especially those on limited budgets. You have always called it like you see it old school buddy and believe me I had to get a handle on myself because I let some little people get to me in the past. Thankfully Currawong, Brooko, Peter, Vince and Nik all helped me understand the politics of this forum better. As said you just post what you see out their and if you buy it buy all means tell us all what you think of it (like you would any other time).
> 
> Cheers Bro and keep on keeping on


 

 +1


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Glad to hear that, and likewise.
> 
> So anyway, let's get to topic and figure out what the next item will be that's going to burn a hole in our wallets.. TK14? LZA4? SW4? :blink:




The next great is already here in the SHOZY Zero. Now just to wait for some more days for the next next great one to pop up


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> The next great is already here in the SHOZY Zero. Now just to wait for some more days for the next next great one to pop up




Reading the first initial review it doesn't sound too promising. He's talking recessed mids and highs with overwhelming bass. Of course will wait for more reviews.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> About the HLSX-808 do you still like them? I've never tried a hybrid before (or double dynamic but have some on order) and am curious if it's something I should experience. I'm undecided between the HLSX and the new **** DD.


 

 Hybrids are unique because they combine the best sounding bass possible from a dynamic driver and match it with the clarity and transparency of a good sounding BA armature. And definitely I still like the sound signature of my 808's as my favorite because they are really easy to listen to with most genres.


----------



## Semiramide

So I've ordered Easy UE 2016 (blue, no mic) and Joyroom E107 (pink). Now I'll patiently wait for them. I'm expecting great things from those iem's.


----------



## Podster

koolpep said:


> Hi I just received my LZ-02A and to be honest. I am but disappointed. I somehow expected much more. It might have to do with the fact that I listened to the K10U and today to the Edition X the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Contacted you out of the blue! OMG, you must have a personal relationship and doing insider trading for them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See how ridiculous when it's said like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They contact me all the time (the sellers I've bought from on AliEx), it's called communication people and I can't help it some are pushy salesmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KoolP, I'm thinking we need to be having a group yard sale


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Reading the first initial review it doesn't sound too promising. He's talking recessed mids and highs with overwhelming bass. Of course will wait for more reviews.




If there is one thing I cannot stand it's overwhelming bass  

My impression so far is very different from those in that review so obviously ymmw.....


----------



## HiFiChris

I just uploaded my full review of the LEAR NS-U1: http://www.head-fi.org/products/lear-ns-u1/reviews/15804
  
 It's a single dynamic driver in-ear with second integrated crossfeed (called NatroSound™) driver that can be activated and deactivated. It does a good job for a dynamic driver in-ear around US$200 (I'd say on-par w/ Finder X1 but with a different approach; not as good as the LHF-AE1d though) and I have discovered some interesting things with enabled NS. However, the real fun just starts with the additional NSC-03 cable that lets one tweak the amount of bass and NS depending on preference - then the mids can also be tweaked to sound neutral with NS on (with the standard cable, the mids are on the thick and warm side when NS is engaged).


----------



## reluctant_engineer

Hey y'all just wanna thank bhazard and all of the members discussing here. This thread wouldn't be the beast it is now if not for your discoveries and discussions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So back on topic, I ordered the KZ ED9 on 1st of April and looks the they've finally arrived in my country. Can't wait to hear them!
  
 Also ordered Havi B3 yesterday to get a taste of that soundstage. I know both of 'em are quite old considering howq much new earphones China churns out but these two had been in my wishlist for a longtime so i went with them. I Hope I've made the right decision!


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> I just uploaded my full review of the LEAR NS-U1: http://www.head-fi.org/products/lear-ns-u1/reviews/15804
> 
> It's a single dynamic driver in-ear with second integrated crossfeed (called NatroSound™) driver that can be activated and deactivated. It does a good job for a dynamic driver in-ear around US$200 (I'd say on-par w/ Finder X1 but with a different approach; not as good as the LHF-AE1d though) and I have discovered some interesting things with enabled NS. However, the real fun just starts with the additional NSC-03 cable that lets one tweak the amount of bass and NS depending on preference - then the mids can also be tweaked to sound neutral with NS on (with the standard cable, the mids are on the thick and warm side when NS is engaged).


 

 Very nice write up Chris and I like the possibilities with the NS feature. Still pretty serious for $200 single DD! I do like the form factor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sujan, even though those are older iem's they both have great merit especially for the price. Think you will enjoy them both and hopefully you have a solid amp to get everything out of the Havi


----------



## bhazard

sujan said:


> Hey y'all just wanna thank bhazard and all of the members discussing here. This thread wouldn't be the beast it is now if not for your discoveries and discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those two are excellent choices to start out with and get hooked. Make sure to use an amp with the Havi, as it needs a ton of power. Both are unique and special in their own way, yet both are excellent values.


----------



## Ewen

I was not expecting to re-open a touchy subject.
 Anyway no price has been published and none will be.
 Prices were given via PM, no need to give any reference except that you are from Head-Fi.
 As far as I'm concerned, if I get accused of trying to make money, I think I can easily defend myself.


----------



## Temple

Asking this question again...Just picked up the Rock Zircon and want to try the Auvio tips. The stock clear medium Zircon tips that came installed when I opened that package fit my ear well so what size Auvio should I pickup?


----------



## Podster

temple said:


> Asking this question again...Just picked up the Rock Zircon and want to try the Auvio tips. The stock clear medium Zircon tips that came installed when I opened that package fit my ear well so what size Auvio should I pickup?


 

 I just looked at my Zirc medium and it's smaller than the large Auvio tips I own. Not sure if this helps as I think I remember someone saying large Auvio's were not as large as some of their other tips but I've had a lot of coffee today


----------



## Lurk650

temple said:


> Asking this question again...Just picked up the Rock Zircon and want to try the Auvio tips. The stock clear medium Zircon tips that came installed when I opened that package fit my ear well so what size Auvio should I pickup?


 
 Large should be fine. Hell they are cheap enough to buy both Medium and Large for about $10 shipped. Some of my IEMs I use Med and some of them I use Large


----------



## j0p3Y

Any more reviews on the Easy UEs 2016?


----------



## reluctant_engineer

bhazard said:


> Those two are excellent choices to start out with and get hooked. Make sure to use an amp with the Havi, as it needs a ton of power. Both are unique and special in their own way, yet both are excellent values.




That's reassuring. Thanks!

Yeah I've seen a lot of people recommending an amp for b3. I'll buy the nx1 or nx2 in coming week then.


----------



## bhazard

You're in for a treat. I'll say it now, "Sorry about your wallet". You'll see why in time.


----------



## Podster

sujan said:


> That's reassuring. Thanks!
> 
> Yeah I've seen a lot of people recommending an amp for b3. I'll buy the nx1 or nx2 in coming week then.


 

 The one has more power but at a cost of more noise floor, I believe the NX2 is cleaner and more refined as well as a better stacking shape and overall size
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As an FYI my NX2 drives my Havi B3 just fine, one of my favorite rigs with FiiO X3ii


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> The one has more power but at a cost of more noise floor, I believe the NX2 is cleaner and more refined as well as a better stacking shape and overall size:wink_face: As an FYI my NX2 drives my Havi B3 just fine, one of my favorite rigs with FiiO X3ii:tongue_smile:




+1, I agree with this


----------



## kendfw

I'm okay if someone posted here that he recently bought a xduoo x3 for $88 from HCk. However, I would think some back dealing is going on if someone would keep recommending a specific seller. It's a fine line. 

Nonetheless, I appreciate all the honest reviews over here. I would not have known that I could get it for that low price too. I bought many iems here because I could afford to give them away now.


----------



## VinegarBoy

kendfw said:


> I'm okay if someone posted here that he recently bought a xduoo x3 for $88 from HCk. However, I would think some back dealing is going on if someone would keep recommending a specific seller. It's a fine line.
> 
> Nonetheless, I appreciate all the honest reviews over here. I would not have known that I could get it for that low price too. I bought many iems here because I could afford to give them away now.




I agree with you entirely on both your points.


----------



## HiFiChris

Bought the VE Monk Plus and MrZ Tomahawk earbuds this morning on AliExpress - guess I'll see how they perform when they show up in the next weeks/months, depending on how quick the snail mail is.
 The Shozy Cygnus showed up today as well and my initial 10 minutes listening impression was promising. Gotta concentrate on other things first and also put them through the burn-in thingie as Shozy requires.


----------



## yacobx

hifichris said:


> Bought the VE Monk Plus and MrZ Tomahawk earbuds this morning on AliExpress - guess I'll see how they perform when they show up in the next weeks/months, depending on how quick the snail mail is.
> The Shozy Cygnus showed up today as well and my initial 10 minutes listening impression was promising. Gotta concentrate on other things first and also put them through the burn-in thingie as Shozy requires.


 

 Just a suggestion from a fellow cygnus user. Full foams feel the most balanced and offers best soundstage for me.


----------



## HiFiChris

@yacobx 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion! They already came with installed doughnut covers and that's how I used them in that short time. Sounded really nice, with rather dark treble and prominent but not overwhelming and well extending bass plus quite natural mids.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ewen said:


> I was not expecting to re-open a touchy subject.
> Anyway no price has been published and none will be.
> Prices were given via PM, no need to give any reference except that you are from Head-Fi.
> As far as I'm concerned, if I get accused of trying to make money, I think I can easily defend myself.


 






 There are people working for most all of the sellers here on Head-fi. I am personal friends with one of them. generally he gives me the best prices and works with head-fiers, (so will most of the others, as they are all vying for your $$$) I have ceased posting links to his products and now even making direct references of ANY monetary amounts because of being accused of being a shill. Also under advisement by several moderators, (Very nicely I might add, they are great guys), as I am too closely associated by friendship to remain, shall we say.... Neutral. Unfortunately this has not been the truth in any way and if certain people wish to keep on they simply have ruined the fact that I have somewhat taken advantage of my inside information to save them money.
  
 To this I say: GO AHEAD AND SHOOT YOURSELVES IN THE FOOT *and* your forum brothers along with yourselves.
  
 Rant Over.
  
 Ewen, I understand exactly where you are coming from. We are living in an age where it is fashionable to take offense whenever possible to whatever anyone else does that doesn't please whomever is judging that particular action. We are now a nation of Pansies and Whiners and those who feel entitled.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> We are now a nation of Pansies and Whiners and those who feel entitled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nailed it. I work for a hotel loyalty company in a small and unique department. One of the "fun" tasks I handle are status exceptions; i.e. guest requests an upgrade back to our most elite status for X reason. Oh wow do I ever run into some special chums working those. Entitled doesn't cover the half of it. Holy $%^&...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Son of a....Musicmaker released a 6mm microdriver iem.

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32653746239.html?aff_click_id=95d3feac49be40ac98ef05d49d77adbf-1460905520872-04786-bm2aeAra&aff_platform=y


----------



## Pastapipo

I got the VE Monks a while back. While they do sound excellent, I missed my beloved sub-bass part more than I anticipated.
 Maybe it would be an idea if Lee changed the form-factor to a more 'earpod' like form. Like Samsung did with their bundled s6 headphones; seems there is less loss of bass in that form factor.
 I tried doing it myself as a DIY project, but the drivers don't fit in an Apple earpod housing. Other earbud drivers did fit and I saw a clear increase in the bass amount...


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> Son of a....Musicmaker released a 6mm microdriver iem.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32653746239.html?aff_click_id=95d3feac49be40ac98ef05d49d77adbf-1460905520872-04786-bm2aeAra&aff_platform=y




Lol two days old news bro! Get with the times


----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


> I just uploaded my full review of the LEAR NS-U1: http://www.head-fi.org/products/lear-ns-u1/reviews/15804
> 
> It's a single dynamic driver in-ear with second integrated crossfeed (called NatroSound™) driver that can be activated and deactivated. It does a good job for a dynamic driver in-ear around US$200 (I'd say on-par w/ Finder X1 but with a different approach; not as good as the LHF-AE1d though) and I have discovered some interesting things with enabled NS. However, the real fun just starts with the additional NSC-03 cable that lets one tweak the amount of bass and NS depending on preference - then the mids can also be tweaked to sound neutral with NS on (with the standard cable, the mids are on the thick and warm side when NS is engaged).


 
  
 Wow! Nice concept coming from them!......Thanks for sharing!
  


b9scrambler said:


> Son of a....Musicmaker released a 6mm microdriver iem.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32653746239.html?aff_click_id=95d3feac49be40ac98ef05d49d77adbf-1460905520872-04786-bm2aeAra&aff_platform=y


 
  
 I can't seem to open the "link" (this is China 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)........do you have another link, or the full name? Thanks in advance!


----------



## reluctant_engineer

bhazard said:


> You're in for a treat. I'll say it now, "Sorry about your wallet". You'll see why in time.


 
  
    Haha! I'm Excited for my future in this hobby, but my wallet won't be happy! 


podster said:


> The one has more power but at a cost of more noise floor, I believe the NX2 is cleaner and more refined as well as a better stacking shape and overall size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
    Oh, I'm steering more towards NX2 now. Should pair nicely with my Oneplus One for a nice portable rig. Thanks!


----------



## reluctant_engineer

1clearhead said:


> I can't seem to open the "link" (this is China
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  It's listed as MusicMaker TW1.
  
 Here's the Link:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-MusicMaker-TW1-6mm-Mini-Dynamic-Super-Bass-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-****-ER4-In/32653746239.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_2_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=7ad32bfa-96a5-48f5-9485-431b85cc0e62


----------



## Vishal

Guys.. Has anybody ordered Easy pro super 6 drivers yet.?? 

Post impressions if somebody have these..  

Thanks. 
Vishal.


----------



## CGrish

Sorry, this is a bit off topic. I love my Tennmak Pro dual DD IEM, but I've got the 2016 Easy UEs coming and I want a much wider soundstage, so I figured why not mod a little bit while waiting for my order... Now don't worry, I didn't break anything.
 It's my first time modding and I honestly am just starting to understand how sound works  , so what I did was drill/poke 3 small holes into the back of the IEM's which seems to have done very little and now I'm feeling dumb. SO WHAT I'M IN HERE FOR IS to ask if anyone has any tips (?) on how to widen the soundstage. Should I keep on poking holes?  Should I try doing a Dunu Titan-esc thing and puncture a bunch of holes on the inner side? Should I try replacing the back with different materials? Any thoughts help...
  
  
 I apologize if there is already an IEM modding thread I missed and this is too off topic.
  
 Thx!


----------



## 1clearhead

So, finally I'm able to give a brief review on the *HLSX-8* (8mm version) after 100 hours of play time, it might be beneficial for some, others might just want to skip these if you're not interested after my initial review.
  
 When you first hear the HLSX-8 you think you just slapped the Rock Zircons in your ears! Yes, that's right! These sound VERY CLOSE to the Rock Zircons' sound signature! But then, I thought was really hoping for these to sound more like its bigger brother, the HLSX-808's, which in the end? They don't.
  
 Here goes some comparisons to give you an idea where they stand.
  
*HLSX-8* vs. *HLSX-808*, *K3003*, *Sendiy M2*
  
 HLSX-808 are still my favorite just edging the K3003 and the Sendiy M2's, but the HLSX-8 eventually will not compete in this level. They are more "bass prone" and the soundstage is not as big, but presence and overall sound signature is very good at its price range! They have great efficiency, just as loud as the K3003!.....which is great for an IEM this size and they play excellent through comply or sponge tips, as well!
  
*HLSX-8* vs. *Rock Zircons*
  
 Immediately, when I hear the HLSX-8....I think of the Rock Zircons! They have incredible bass response and can compete side by side against the Zircon's in bass alone! The only thing that seperates both is the fact that the Zircons provides better staging, while the HLSX-8's provides better presence. In this case, it's all about preference between wanting a dynamic driver, or a BA armature for your vocals and highs.
  
 So overall, I think they are good for their price if you're looking for a totaly V-shape sound signature with awesome bass and excellent presence!
  
 Here are some pics! Enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


   HiListening.....Has a nice touch, hey?
  
 Hope this review was helpful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.5.U9cEGk&scm=1007.10009.21136.100200300000001&id=520849167331&pvid=5c0df9b1-ae31-4892-9671-9ba6ec77f6dd


----------



## 1clearhead

sujan said:


> It's listed as MusicMaker TW1.
> 
> Here's the Link:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-MusicMaker-TW1-6mm-Mini-Dynamic-Super-Bass-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-****-ER4-In/32653746239.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_2_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=7ad32bfa-96a5-48f5-9485-431b85cc0e62



 
Thanks!


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Hybrids are unique because they combine the best sounding bass possible from a dynamic driver and match it with the clarity and transparency of a good sounding BA armature. And definitely I still like the sound signature of my 808's as my favorite because they are really easy to listen to with most genres.


ok thanks I will order at the end of the month. You have the metal ones right, as in not the wooden version?

Oh wait I just looked at your earlier post with pics of the 808 and noticed you got them from taobao. They're different in appearance to the ones I have on my wishlist from AE - the vent hole is in the center and the impedance is different (17Ω). Now I'm totally confused. I remember you posting something about the differences but can't recall. Not sure I want to risk buying these other ones:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> ok thanks I will order at the end of the month. You have the metal ones right, as in not the wooden version?
> 
> Oh wait I just looked at your earlier post with pics of the 808 and noticed you got them from taobao. They're different in appearance to the ones I have on my wishlist from AE - the vent hole is in the center and the impedance is different (17Ω). Now I'm totally confused. I remember you posting something about the differences but can't recall. Not sure I want to risk buying these other ones:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


 
  
 According with my conversation with EASY on my "PM" he's getting it from the same maker. It has the AFX BA driver system, whether the port hole is to the side, or center. You should be okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .....slight typo on the impedance, probably.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> According with my conversation with EASY on my "PM" he's getting it from the same maker. It has the AFX BA driver system, whether the port hole is to the side, or center. You should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Okay thanks for clarification. I will most likely get them soon.


----------



## peter123

vishal said:


> Guys.. Has anybody ordered Easy pro super 6 drivers yet.??
> 
> Post impressions if somebody have these..
> 
> ...




I've got a pair coming. If it's in the package that I think it was shipped out of China ten days ago so shouldn't be too long before they arrive....


----------



## lmfboy01

Hey all, should have the review of the QT-5 new 4BA+DD in a few days.  These headphones knocked my socks off.  More to come later!


----------



## bneundh

Is it safe to continuously play an IEM for days? I want to burn in my new ha-2 but I'm afraid I will ruin the iem by turning it on for days nonstop. (Gonna play it with normal music just to be on the safe side since I heard using noises can potentially change the sound of the iem)


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

bneundh said:


> Is it safe to continuously play an IEM for days? I want to burn in my new ha-2 but I'm afraid I will ruin the iem by turning it on for days nonstop. (Gonna play it with normal music just to be on the safe side since I heard using noises can potentially change the sound of the iem)


 
 Any headphones or earphones will be ruined or have their lifespans drastically reduced if you leave them on for days nonstop. If you like your sound equipments use them for around 5 hours at a time, no more.


----------



## Whitigir

williamleonhart said:


> Any headphones or earphones will be ruined or have their lifespans drastically reduced if you leave them on for days nonstop. If you like your sound equipments use them for around 5 hours at a time, no more.




Nah, you can burn it in 8-12 hours a day no problems at all. I do that all the time, unless you burn-in 24/7 then you will have problems


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> So, finally I'm able to give a brief review on the *HLSX-8* (8mm version) after 100 hours of play time, it might be beneficial for some, others might just want to skip these if you're not interested after my initial review.
> 
> When you first hear the HLSX-8 you think you just slapped the Rock Zircons in your ears! Yes, that's right! These sound VERY CLOSE to the Rock Zircons' sound signature! But then, I thought was really hoping for these to sound more like its bigger brother, the HLSX-808's, which in the end? They don't.
> 
> ...


 





 Clear, I'm not surprised by the 8mm. Reports / reviews have all said it's somewhat lacking and nothing like the 10mm.
  
 I see they are talking about the TFZ here as well. I was chatting with Easy yesterday and he asked me if I knew anything about it. I told him that as far as I know it's a remake of the TTPOD T2. He told me that it was Very Good that he thought I would like it. He says it's particularly good for rock and roll. Just thought I would give you the heads up if you have been looking at it.
  
 That's good enough for me. As soon as I get some pennies on Payday I guess I will have to order it from him. He hasn't failed me yet.
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Clear, I'm not surprised by the 8mm. Reports / reviews have all said it's somewhat lacking and nothing like the 10mm.
> 
> I see they are talking about the TFZ here as well. I was chatting with Easy yesterday and he asked me if I knew anything about it. I told him that as far as I know it's a remake of the TTPOD T2. He told me that it was Very Good that he thought I would like it. Just thought I would give you the heads up if you have been looking at it.
> 
> ...


 
 That one is still on my wishlist but I've been waiting for confirmation on driver configuration. I kinda feel iffy nowadays paying that much for single DD when there are all these new DDD and hybrids popping up for half the price. That said, I love the look of the TFZ Series 1 and am still interested. Someone else said that new series are also coming soon.


----------



## finishtilt

Hi, insanely huge thread, already searched abunch of it. Im looking for solid headphones for sports. Should be good sound quality and also it wont break in rain.
 Price range max 100usd but preferably around 50range. I have no clue which is good chinese model. Music I listen to is allround.
 Thanks for replies and sorry for askin noob question


----------



## wastan

finishtilt said:


> Hi, insanely huge thread, already searched abunch of it. Im looking for solid headphones for sports. Should be good sound quality and also it wont break in rain.
> Price range max 100usd but preferably around 50range. I have no clue which is good chinese model. Music I listen to is allround.
> Thanks for replies and sorry for askin noob question




I use the moxpad x6 which has good sound if you're willing to play around with different tips (it can go from no bass to bass dominant) I've settled mostly on Diy foam earplugs for tips which gives me some slightly forward bass and decently clear mids. Others recently have suggested the qkz w1 which is bargain priced, but I've not heard it.


----------



## ChickenButcher

I just received the 2016 Easy UEs today! Want to give an early impression in case if anyone is interested.
  
 Straight OOTB, it sounds quite similar to my im70, which is around 2~3 times the cost when I first got it. Actually, the Easy UEs has slightly larger sound stage, lower bass extension, and a bit more detailed.
  
 I also have the **** UEs which I received last week and have it burnt-in to around 50 hours or so. Although it's not fair to compare them since I just got the Easy's, my early impression is that the **** has a bit more detailed treble (probably due the the BA driver), but comes at a cost of sibilance, and needs to be tuned down by eq. On the other hand, Easy UEs has lower and more controlled bass.
  
http://imgur.com/GoSWqZ7
http://imgur.com/WQUq1p6
  
 I've uploaded two screenshots on imgur. In the second picture, I want to show that the remote is actually transparent in color instead of blue as shown in Easy's website. The blue remote actually kinda turned me off when I first saw it in the screenshots... but I use my phone as my main source (lg v10) so I insisted on getting the remote... transparent is perfect imho.


----------



## r2muchstuff

whitigir said:


> Nah, you can burn it in 8-12 hours a day no problems at all. I do that all the time, unless you burn-in 24/7 then you will have problems


 

 I have burned several IEMs for 24 -36 hours straight then a short break then another long run, short break to get around 100 hrs total and not suffered any ill effects.  Have I been lucky or is this really no issue?
  
 r2


----------



## peter123

r2muchstuff said:


> I have burned several IEMs for 24 -36 hours straight then a short break then another long run, short break to get around 100 hrs total and not suffered any ill effects.  Have I been lucky or is this really no issue?
> 
> r2


 
 I don't know the answer to you question but my experience is identical to yours.......


----------



## crabdog

finishtilt said:


> Hi, insanely huge thread, already searched abunch of it. Im looking for solid headphones for sports. Should be good sound quality and also it wont break in rain.
> Price range max 100usd but preferably around 50range. I have no clue which is good chinese model. Music I listen to is allround.
> Thanks for replies and sorry for askin noob question


 
 It's not a noob question at all. Unfortunately I don't own any water resistant earphones but I'm sure someone will be able to help you. In the meantime if you want something for sports that's really cheap and you won't be too upset if it gets damaged then these might work:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-C6-Sport-Earphone-Running-headphone-Waterproof-Mobile-Headset-with-microphone-Stereo-MP3-earhook-W1-For/32641527679.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.70.bvHY9N&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=95dd5c44-2c3e-48a4-8e5b-5b32ccdb850c
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Running-Sports-Ear-Hook-Headsets-S50-Waterproof-Headphone-Dj-Earphones-For-Mobile-Phone-with-Mic/32468169089.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.150.E0sTin&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=37bfe12f-ef31-4004-b797-7b9cc06069a3


----------



## crabdog

chickenbutcher said:


> I just received the 2016 Easy UEs today! Want to give an early impression in case if anyone is interested.
> 
> Straight OOTB, it sounds quite similar to my im70, which is around 2~3 times the cost when I first got it. Actually, the Easy UEs has slightly larger sound stage, lower bass extension, and a bit more detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 Great, sounds promising! Mine should arrive very soon. Thanks for the early impression.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> It's not a noob question at all. Unfortunately I don't own any water resistant earphones but I'm sure someone will be able to help you. In the meantime if you want something for sports that's really cheap and you won't be too upset if it gets damaged then these might work:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-C6-Sport-Earphone-Running-headphone-Waterproof-Mobile-Headset-with-microphone-Stereo-MP3-earhook-W1-For/32641527679.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.70.bvHY9N&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=95dd5c44-2c3e-48a4-8e5b-5b32ccdb850c
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Running-Sports-Ear-Hook-Headsets-S50-Waterproof-Headphone-Dj-Earphones-For-Mobile-Phone-with-Mic/32468169089.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.150.E0sTin&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=37bfe12f-ef31-4004-b797-7b9cc06069a3


 
  
 That looks exactly like the Cosonic W1 which is a couple bucks cheaper:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cosonic-W1-sports-headphones-bass-earhook-headset-phone-headset-wire-wholesale-a-generation-of-fat/32382391803.html


----------



## Carlsan

vishal said:


> Guys.. Has anybody ordered Easy pro super 6 drivers yet.??
> 
> Post impressions if somebody have these..
> 
> ...


 

 Ordered these on the 1st, not sure where they are as tracking isn't working on them. Will post after I receive them.


----------



## finishtilt

cheers for all the answers on sporst headphones. Ordered qkz w1 for less than 7eur free shippin  ridic cheap and if its good quality, just win win and ill keep.


----------



## vinknight

chickenbutcher said:


> I just received the 2016 Easy UEs today! Want to give an early impression in case if anyone is interested.
> 
> Straight OOTB, it sounds quite similar to my im70, which is around 2~3 times the cost when I first got it. Actually, the Easy UEs has slightly larger sound stage, lower bass extension, and a bit more detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds like the Easy UEs are better than the im70? That's great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should have ordered the mic. The transparent one looks nice here as opposed to the one on the website... and having a mic is actually quite handy sometimes.


----------



## Saoshyant

I kind of wish the Easy UE had a red/blue combo.  I wonder if Easy would be up for selling it that way.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> It's not a noob question at all. Unfortunately I don't own any water resistant earphones but I'm sure someone will be able to help you. In the meantime if you want something for sports that's really cheap and you won't be too upset if it gets damaged then these might work:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-C6-Sport-Earphone-Running-headphone-Waterproof-Mobile-Headset-with-microphone-Stereo-MP3-earhook-W1-For/32641527679.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.70.bvHY9N&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=95dd5c44-2c3e-48a4-8e5b-5b32ccdb850c
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Running-Sports-Ear-Hook-Headsets-S50-Waterproof-Headphone-Dj-Earphones-For-Mobile-Phone-with-Mic/32468169089.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.150.E0sTin&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_6&btsid=37bfe12f-ef31-4004-b797-7b9cc06069a3


 

 Nice suggestion on the QKZ Crabby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have the same ones but the Cosonic W1 version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cosonic-W1-sports-headphones-bass-earhook-headset-phone-headset-wire-wholesale-a-generation-of-fat/32382391803.html


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> Nice suggestion on the QKZ Crabby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have the QKZ W1 Pro which I think is pretty cool (and great for the price). The only reason I didn't link that one is because it didn't say anything about water resistance.


----------



## Saoshyant

Listening to my W1 Pro right now actually via an iPod nano 6th gen, Eels sounds pretty solid.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> I have the QKZ W1 Pro which I think is pretty cool (and great for the price). The only reason I didn't link that one is because it didn't say anything about water resistance.


 

 Yeah, I just realized Saoshyant had posted these as well. They are the same iem, my English box and manuals show it to be water resist as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have a great fit for my ears and for the money an excellent SS


----------



## DcPlusOne

chickenbutcher said:


> I just received the 2016 Easy UEs today! Want to give an early impression in case if anyone is interested.
> 
> Straight OOTB, it sounds quite similar to my im70, which is around 2~3 times the cost when I first got it. Actually, the Easy UEs has slightly larger sound stage, lower bass extension, and a bit more detailed.
> 
> ...




Yes, keep the impressions coming ☺


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> That one is still on my wishlist but I've been waiting for confirmation on driver configuration. I kinda feel iffy nowadays paying that much for single DD when there are all these new DDD and hybrids popping up for half the price. That said, I love the look of the TFZ Series 1 and am still interested. Someone else said that new series are also coming soon.




 Let me check into it later. I'm in orientation for General Motors.  I will get back to this thread.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twinacstacks said:


> Let me check into it later. I'm in orientation for General Motors.


 

 Crash Test Dummy?   (Sorry, had to!!!)


----------



## Podster

bloodypenguin said:


> Crash Test Dummy?   (Sorry, had to!!!)


 

 The Detroit Rocker can handle it


----------



## Bob A (SD)

bloodypenguin said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > Let me check into it later. I'm in orientation for General Motors.
> ...


 

 Okay. *BloodyPenguin*, you OWE me a keyboard!  My brunch coffee was spit all over mine upon reading thsi!


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> Okay. *BloodyPenguin*, you OWE me a keyboard!  My brunch coffee was spit all over mine upon reading thsi!




No probs, I'm still LMAO at Bloody's headphones

Some fast edit work there


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Clear, I'm not surprised by the 8mm. Reports / reviews have all said it's somewhat lacking and nothing like the 10mm.
> 
> I see they are talking about the TFZ here as well. I was chatting with Easy yesterday and he asked me if I knew anything about it. I told him that as far as I know it's a remake of the TTPOD T2. He told me that it was Very Good that he thought I would like it. Just thought I would give you the heads up if you have been looking at it.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for that note! EASY seems like a great place to shop, at bargain prices, too! .....Took a quick look at the TTPOD T2 on taobao, very interesting comparison! Thanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

bloodypenguin said:


> Crash Test Dummy?   (Sorry, had to!!!)




 As long as they pay me that big UAW money I don't care if they have me quality testing air bags with a hammer.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> Let me check into it later. I'm in orientation for General Motors.  I will get back to this thread.


 






 I took a look at the TFZ It IS a single Dynamic Driver, apparently the shell has a 2 Chamber configuration. It's gonna take me a while to save up any more $$$ between switching jobs, (and I quick ordered both the TK13 and the Easy (sendiy?) M2 while I still knew where my pay was coming from). Now I gotta wait on my Last Check from my old Job and my First from my new one. They _*should *_overlap and I won't skip a beat pay wise, if I'm lucky....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

chickenbutcher said:


> I just received the 2016 Easy UEs today! Want to give an early impression in case if anyone is interested.
> 
> Straight OOTB, it sounds quite similar to my im70, which is around 2~3 times the cost when I first got it. Actually, the Easy UEs has slightly larger sound stage, lower bass extension, and a bit more detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 It will get better with burn in, whether you believe in it or not LOL. I have about 150 hours on my Easy UEs and the details/micro details keep coming out with each days new listen after a burn in. Bass was already good OOTB but it gets more controlled with better texture.


----------



## j0p3Y

lurk650 said:


> It will get better with burn in, whether you believe in it or not LOL. I have about 150 hours on my UEs and the details/micro details keep coming out with each days new listen after a burn in. Bass was already good OOTB but it gets more controlled with better texture.


Which one of the UEs are we talking about here, both are called the same... (edit: just read your signature, it's Easy's)


----------



## posnera

Do Easy's remotes control iPhones, or only Android?


----------



## Lurk650

j0p3y said:


> Which one of the UEs are we talking about here, both are called the same... (edit: just read your signature, it's Easy's)


 
 Yes, fixed my above post to clarify.
  
 I'm loving them. One thing to note, not a big deal and pretty much expected but, I don't use a case, just throw them as is in my lunch bag and the MM logo on one side is almost completely rubbed off and the other side its pretty much still there. Kinda weird


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> One thing to note, not a big deal and pretty much expected but, I don't use a case, just throw them as is in my lunch bag and the MM logo on one side is almost completely rubbed off and the other side its pretty much still there. Kinda weird


 
 Not hard to understand.  All that jalapeno juice in your lunch bag is corrosive as all get out!


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> Not hard to understand.  All that jalapeno juice in your lunch bag is corrosive as all get out!         :veryevil:




Hahaha. I keep it in the outside pocket, does get ice cold from the ice packs though. 

Listening to the Easy UEs through my LG v10 right now and it sounds superb. E12 adds a bit of of smoothing but pretty much just as good.


----------



## robervaul

Tk12S
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TK12s-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As-K3003/1825606_32655266144.html


----------



## pashhtk27

I received lz-z02a yesterday and found out that there is a case of channel imbalance: The right earpiece is louder than the left. I checked it with mono sound and switching left with right.
What do you guys think I should do now? It took a long time to reach me....And the earphone sounds good even with channel imbalance! :')


----------



## Saoshyant

pashhtk27 said:


> I received lz-z02a yesterday and found out that there is a case of channel imbalance: The right earpiece is louder than the left. I checked it with mono sound and switching left with right.
> What do you guys think I should do now? It took a long time to reach me....And the earphone sounds good even with channel imbalance! :')


 
  
 I'd return it in order to get a fully functional pair.  Yes, it means you have to wait longer to get the IEM, but in the long run it'll be for the best.


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> I'd return it in order to get a fully functional pair.  Yes, it means you have to wait longer to get the IEM, but in the long run it'll be for the best.


 

 The problem for me, with cheaper items, is that the cost for sending it back is usually quite a large chunk of the original price. I don't know if that's the norm, but most AE sellers I've been in contact with don't want to pay for the return shipping. Usually, if it's not super expensive, they might prefer to just send you a new one, it can be easier for all parties.
  
 Anyway, pretty absurd way to do business. If they send me a faulty item, is it really reasonable that I have to pay extra for that? I wish I could work with that business model myself..


----------



## pashhtk27

The cost and hassle of sending it back is the main problem. Guess I'll just contact the seller and discuss the solution. The seller is hck which has a good reputation in this forum so hoping the best. 
I'm tired and really need to sleep for now.


----------



## Whitigir

Has anyone tried this 5 drivers 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Kill-K3003/1825606_32640588846.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.6.PnPC1X


----------



## smy1

finishtilt said:


> Hi, insanely huge thread, already searched abunch of it. Im looking for solid headphones for sports. Should be good sound quality and also it wont break in rain.
> Price range max 100usd but preferably around 50range. I have no clue which is good chinese model. Music I listen to is allround.
> Thanks for replies and sorry for askin noob question




You can go with the MEEelectronics m7p. Even though it's a American company


----------



## Ewen

whitigir said:


> Has anyone tried this 5 drivers
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Kill-K3003/1825606_32640588846.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.6.PnPC1X


 

 lmfboy01 has it, review soon.
 bhazard ordered it.


----------



## Whitigir

Awesome, gotta stay tuned


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Anyone know anything about these? I am assuming they are a re-brand of something else. I got them in the other day and they sound phenomenal. I'm really impressed.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-Isolation-Ear-Headphone-Microphone-Control/dp/B01DNBF6KQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## Ewen

ahdiofyle said:


> Anyone know anything about these? I am assuming they are a re-brand of something else. I got them in the other day and they sound phenomenal. I'm really impressed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-Isolation-Ear-Headphone-Microphone-Control/dp/B01DNBF6KQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


 

 Obviously these look like DZAT DR-10:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-DZAT-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-DJ-Headset-Metal-Heavy-Bass-Music/32474230978.html


----------



## Ahdiofyle

ewen said:


> Obviously these look like DZAT DR-10:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-DZAT-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-DJ-Headset-Metal-Heavy-Bass-Music/32474230978.html


 

 Good catch, I'll do some research on the DZAT.
  
 Edit: Just saw another users photos of the DZAT DR-10, exact same packaging so these are it. I'm interested how these guys get away with calling it something else. OH well I picked these up on an amzreview site for 10 bucks. Not bad


----------



## Ewen

ahdiofyle said:


> Good catch, I'll do some research on the DZAT.


 

 Have a look at the DF-10:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Original-DZAT-DF-10-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Headphones-Bass-HIFI-Fever-DIY-Wooded/32604737863.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.282.og80oR
  
 I don't have it, but it's in my shopping list.


----------



## goodluck4u

ahdiofyle said:


> Anyone know anything about these? I am assuming they are a re-brand of something else. I got them in the other day and they sound phenomenal. I'm really impressed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-Isolation-Ear-Headphone-Microphone-Control/dp/B01DNBF6KQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00




I have conformed that it is DZAT DR-10 because I have recieved one from Jayfi's Japanese amazon branch for a review on amazon.co.jp.
The seller told me they deal with OEM as DZAT products.
ps.
The model is for bassheads. The sound controler of its housing affects easily to understand after spending more than 50 hours to burn.


----------



## danimoca

Hi!
  
 Very huuuge thread. I've tried to do a search, but it's almost impossible  
  
 I'm looking for a pair of IEM's that are quite neutral. I've got a pair of RE-400's but they are broken (I quite liked them tough). What are your sugestions from here?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## peter123

danimoca said:


> Hi!
> 
> Very huuuge thread. I've tried to do a search, but it's almost impossible
> 
> ...




Do you have an amplifier? 

If yes, Havi B3 Pro1


----------



## danimoca

peter123 said:


> Do you have an amplifier?
> 
> If yes, Havi B3 Pro1


 
 Actually I did have the Havi's some time ago and the cable broke xD I do take a LOT of good care of them, but it seems some of these have very bad weak points in the build. But I did quite like the Havi's (in the same amount as RE-400's, tough they differ slightly in sound).
  
 But are there any other similar IEM's to these?


----------



## peter123

danimoca said:


> Actually I did have the Havi's some time ago and the cable broke xD I do take a LOT of good care of them, but it seems some of these have very bad weak points in the build. But I did quite like the Havi's (in the same amount as RE-400's, tough they differ slightly in sound).
> 
> But are there any other similar IEM's to these?




Ah, that sucks. I've used my original pair of Havi's for 1,5 years without any problems at all. Only at home though. Guess I've been lucky. 

I'm sorry but I don't know any other with that quality below at least $150. What's your budget? 

Maybe a used pair of Aurisonics Rockets. They're very well built. I've seen Joker recommend them as upgrades/alternatives for the RE-400 many times and I've suggested them to other Havi lovers myself and they've both been very happy with them. 

It's a shame they got discontinued so fast. Hopefully Fender brings them back some day.....

Edit:
I forgot the SHOZY Zero, they're actually quite close to the Rockets but a bit less balanced due to more mid bass. Still very very good for $50 though. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## j0p3Y

lurk650 said:


> Hahaha. I keep it in the outside pocket, does get ice cold from the ice packs though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you think the Easy UEs are a worthy and serious addition to my current collection (http://www.head-fi.org/lists/display/view/id/191013) or should I keep the money in my pocket for another (upcoming) gem?


----------



## crabdog

j0p3y said:


> Do you think the Easy UEs are a worthy and serious addition to my current collection (http://www.head-fi.org/lists/display/view/id/191013) or should I keep the money in my pocket for another (upcoming) gem?


 
 There's only a few who have received the UEs so far (there should be several people getting theirs in the next few days) but reports are positive so far. I've learned here that "another (upcoming) gem" happens almost every 1-2 weeks lol. The latest hot items though are Easy UEs, Easy M2, Shozy Zero and Musicmaker TK13. Ohh forgot to mention the HLSX--808.
  
 That's just a few, there are many more obviously. I'm sure you'll find something of interest.


----------



## goodluck4u

final audio new product design. 
https://mobile.twitter.com/final_staff/status/723467079437815808
the design is from 3D printer.
it might sell next summer.

it is hard to clean up ^^;


----------



## Saoshyant

@crabdog Yep, if an IEM hasn't caught your attention within 20 minutes of it being discovered, don't worry, another will show up in a week or so!


----------



## crabdog

goodluck4u said:


> final audio new product design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, those look amazing!


----------



## Lurk650

j0p3y said:


> Do you think the Easy UEs are a worthy and serious addition to my current collection (http://www.head-fi.org/lists/display/view/id/191013) or should I keep the money in my pocket for another (upcoming) gem?




Tough call to make. For $40 they are underpriced. I'm sure you wouldn't regret the purchase.


----------



## j0p3Y

crabdog said:


> There's only a few who have received the UEs so far (there should be several people getting theirs in the next few days) but reports are positive so far. I've learned here that "another (upcoming) gem" happens almost every 1-2 weeks lol. The latest hot items though are Easy UEs, Easy M2, Shozy Zero and Musicmaker TK13. Ohh forgot to mention the HLSX--808.
> 
> That's just a few, there are many more obviously. I'm sure you'll find something of interest.


 
 Hehheheh... indeed, this is a fast-paced hobby, every 1-2 weeks new gems, one hardly has time to get used to one or another pops up.
 The expiry date of any review is one week after posting one 
  
 This is worse than in the days when computer hardware or mobile phones got hyped one day and were rendered obsolete and old skool a few months later.... Can't keep up with this :-/
 I'm someone that believes that jumping on any bandwagon from day one is not the way to go; I rather gather opinions and review and base my purchase on them... But that's almost impossible with new great IEMs popping up every week....


----------



## peter123

Worse thing: whith the slow shipping from China at the moment the stuff is outdated before it even reach us, lol


----------



## Saoshyant

@peter123 Only one thing left to do, discover something new, but don't tell anyone about it until you already have it.


----------



## peter123

saoshyant said:


> @peter123
> Only one thing left to do, discover something new, but don't tell anyone about it until you already have it.




LOL! Yep, that's the new tactics


----------



## BloodyPenguin

peter123 said:


> Worse thing: whith the slow shipping from China at the moment the stuff is outdated before it even reach us, lol


 
  
 So true!!  Haaa!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 --


----------



## j0p3Y

peter123 said:


> Worse thing: whith the slow shipping from China at the moment the stuff is outdated before it even reach us, lol


 
 Actually, you are right!!
 When I finally bought my LZ-Z03's, the first opinions and reviews started popping up with mentions of sibilant highs etc. The Sendiy M2 was the one that was the 'gem' that kicked LZ-Z03 fom it's throne which it occupied for less than a week.
 When I received the LZ's after their three-week-journey, the joy of unpacking the LZ-Z03's was reduced by that....


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Wow, those look amazing!


 

 The Faberge version of iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worn at snooty dinner parties when you want to ignore the snootiest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## j0p3Y

j0p3y said:


> Actually, you are right!!
> When I finally bought my LZ-Z03's, the first opinions and reviews started popping up with mentions of sibilant highs etc. The Sendiy M2 was the one that was the 'gem' that kicked LZ-Z03 fom it's throne which it occupied for less than a week.
> When I received the LZ's after their three-week-journey, the joy of unpacking the LZ-Z03's was reduced by that....


 
 But hey, the music we're listening to doesn't get outdated that fast.... 
 Right now I'm enjoying my LZ-Z03's with the latest album of Jean Michel Jarre ('Electronica 1' 24bit), and all the same I can enjoy his albums from the 80's... Or classic Aerosmith, Queen or Mike Oldfields Tubular Bells....
 Phew.. there's still some things that last longer than a few weeks..... (This topic needs Audiophile Viagra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## peter123

j0p3y said:


> But hey, the music we're listening to doesn't get outdated that fast....
> Right now I'm enjoying my LZ-Z03's with the latest album of Jean Michel Jarre ('Electronica 1' 24bit), and all the same I can enjoy his albums from the 80's... Or classic Aerosmith, Queen or Mike Oldfields Tubular Bells....
> Phew.. there's still some things that last longer than a few weeks..... (This topic needs Audiophile Viagra  )




True (thank God), I've been listening to Paul Simon - Graceland today and it's gotta be at least a couple of years old 

Edit : was listening with the SHOZY Zero which are soon to be yesterday's news....


----------



## ChickenButcher

posnera said:


> Do Easy's remotes control iPhones, or only Android?


 
 I think you have to specific which one you want when you order it


----------



## Vishal

Today received Tenmark pro purchased on 29th sale.
Good sound OOTB. Only 15 min listen till now. Will see how it improves even more after some burn-in. 
Anyways I was not expecting something great for the price I paid for this. 

Moreover I'm happy that one number is down from my tracking list. 

PS. I daily track all my shipments 4-5 times even though I know the status would change only after few days. 

Vishal.


----------



## ChickenButcher

crabdog said:


> There's only a few who have received the UEs so far (there should be several people getting theirs in the next few days) but reports are positive so far. I've learned here that "another (upcoming) gem" happens almost every 1-2 weeks lol. The latest hot items though are Easy UEs, Easy M2, Shozy Zero and Musicmaker TK13. Ohh forgot to mention the HLSX--808.
> 
> That's just a few, there are many more obviously. I'm sure you'll find something of interest.


 
 Really wish someone can do a comparison between the TK12, TK13, and HLSX-808! Just looking at specs, they are all dual BA + one dynamic drivers... but there's a huge difference in their price!


----------



## Saoshyant

I wonder what the top tier for Chinese IEMs are, at least among the discussed IEMs here.


----------



## peter123

saoshyant said:


> I wonder what the top tier for Chinese IEMs are, at least among the discussed IEMs here.




Probably as many as the number of people answering you  

I'll pick one old: Havi B3 Pro1 
and one new: SHOZY Zero 
for my top tiers from all the ones I've tried so far.


----------



## carltonh

chickenbutcher said:


> Really wish someone can do a comparison between the TK12, TK13, and HLSX-808! Just looking at specs, they are all dual BA + one dynamic drivers... but there's a huge difference in their price!


 

 It looks like the HLSX-808 is just single BA + DD.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Does anyone know the original brand of this pair of Jayfi?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Jayfi-Stereo-Headphones-Housing-Isolating/dp/B01DNC1CCG?m=A1WOHQQS001H6O


----------



## Skullophile

whitigir said:


> Has anyone tried this 5 drivers
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Kill-K3003/1825606_32640588846.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.6.PnPC1X


imfboy01 said he's cooking up a review of them. Should be in the next few days!


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Probably as many as the number of people answering you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Have you tried the TK12 or the Shockwave 3?


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Have you tried the TK12 or the Shockwave 3?




Nope


----------



## Skullophile

saoshyant said:


> I wonder what the top tier for Chinese IEMs are, at least among the discussed IEMs here.


i'd say the Ear Kegs (MusicMaker Shockwave III) and the LZ-A3 (from what I've read) and possibly the ZhiYin QT5 (can't wait for the 1st review to happen!)


----------



## Euphonik

skullophile said:


> i'd say the Ear Kegs (MusicMaker Shockwave III) and the LZ-A3 (from what I've read) and possibly the ZhiYin QT5 (can't wait for the 1st review to happen!)


 
  
 Me too- ordered the QT5 as well based on imfboy01's initial impressions. What really intrigued me was the really wide nozzles- they got me thinking that if the spiral dots improve the sound of my earphones then maybe making the nozzle even wider will make a significant difference as well. Also, I really dig the Shockwave III


----------



## Skullophile

I got spinfit tips for my ear Keggers! Comfort is better now! They're very soft silicone.


----------



## Mr Trev

saoshyant said:


> I wonder what the top tier for Chinese IEMs are, at least among the discussed IEMs here.


 

 Head-Fi approved answer…
  
 The next one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




…


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> Head-Fi approved answer…
> 
> The next one …




LOL! That's indeed the correct answer


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey guys, as I read lot of praise about the Tennmak Dulcimer I have an eye on them since some time and now I fall on this deal that I feel guilty to not share with headfier!!!
  
 Just !!10$!! with this code at Gearbest!!
  
 code: Etenme
  
 It work, I just bought 2 pairs, a black and a red!
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_263201.html
  
 Don't think the price can go lower than this.
  
 Cheers!!


----------



## Podster

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey guys, as I read lot of praise about the Tennmak Dulcimer I have an eye on them since some time and now I fall on this deal that I feel guilty to not share with headfier!!!
> 
> Just !!10$!! with this code at Gearbest!!
> 
> ...


 

 Nice, you picked up 2 for the price of 1


----------



## AsheshM

Hi,
 Wondering if it is OK to buy Havi b3 pro from aliexpress? Any suggestions.
 Thanks


----------



## Temple

chickenbutcher said:


> Really wish someone can do a comparison between the TK12, TK13, and HLSX-808! Just looking at specs, they are all dual BA + one dynamic drivers... but there's a huge difference in their price!


 
  
 This is the exact comparison I am wanting to hear about as well. Anyone have the TK12 they can compare to the HLSX-808?


----------



## peter123

asheshm said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if it is OK to buy Havi b3 pro from aliexpress? Any suggestions.
> Thanks




It should be. Personally I'd spend a few extra dollars and get them from Penon Audio just for peace of mind but ymmw.


----------



## AsheshM

peter123 said:


> It should be. Personally I'd spend a few extra dollars and get them from Penon Audio just for peace of mind but ymmw.


 

 Thanks Peter..


----------



## Podster

asheshm said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if it is OK to buy Havi b3 pro from aliexpress? Any suggestions.
> Thanks


 

 I bought mine off AliEx a long long time back
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 No dissin' on Penon Peter


----------



## Lurk650

skullophile said:


> i'd say the Ear Kegs (MusicMaker Shockwave III) and the LZ-A3 (from what I've read) and possibly the ZhiYin QT5 (can't wait for the 1st review to happen!)


 
 Maybe add or replace the LZ-A3 with the TK12


----------



## 1clearhead

carltonh said:


> It looks like the HLSX-808 is just single BA + DD.


 

 I believe it's a "*Dual Driver BA" With DD* according to the manufacturer carrying the AFX BA driver system. All I know, it competes incredibly well with dual driver BA models coming from expensive and branded names.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i'm teetering on the brink of either the hlsx 808 or the easy sendiy m2 for my next drunken impulse purchase--can you recommend one of these? my priorities are easy to drive, deep controlled bass and lots of micro-detail. i'llbe using my mobile phone as source. thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> I bought mine off AliEx a long long time back:wink_face:
> 
> No dissin' on Penon Peter




Hey no worries Tim, I even got my first pair from Taobao back in the days. 

I was thinking more about being sure of getting the latest revision and warranty incase something unexpected happens


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm teetering on the brink of either the hlsx 808 or the easy sendiy m2 for my next drunken impulse purchase--can you recommend one of these? my priorities are easy to drive, deep controlled bass and lots of micro-detail. i'llbe using my mobile phone as source. thanks in advance for your help.


 

 That's hard to say, they both are efficient and play well with mobile phones. With the Sendiy M2, you'll get to experience what is like to have two different tuned nozzles coming from some of the best dynamic drivers money can buy, while in the other hand, with the HLSX-808, you'll get to experience what it's like to hear a hybrid of hi-end quality. They both are ironically similar in soundstage and bass response.
  
 ......it's all about your choice of preference from here and on.


----------



## Legislative

Thanks for the Tennmak tip. They're on there way.


----------



## lmfboy01

Here are the specs listed:
*1. *Product Name: ZhiYin QT5 Hybrid 5 drive unit in ear earphone
*  2.* Type: In-ear  
*  3. *Brand: ZhiYin
*  4. *Model: QT5
   *5.* Impedance: 8Ω 
*  6.* Headphone sensitivity: 118dB/mW
   *7.* Frequency range: 5-40000Hz
   *8.* Interface: 3.5mm 
   *9.* Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
* 10.*Weight: 60g
* 11.*Color: Silver
* 12.*Whether with Mic: No
* 13.*Headphone plug type: Straight type
  *14.*Headphone Interface type: MMCX Interface
  *15.*Headphone upgrade cable: MMCX 8-core silver plated cable
* 16.Drive unit:* *1* *DD** + **4* *BA** drive unit  *
  

 The accessories given are just a very nice case, a so so cable, and various spare tips.  This unit includes a 1 DD + 4 BA in a hybrid format that is becoming very popular.  It’s a good setup that gets the best of both worlds out of their drivers.  In my setup, it includes a Grace m9xx, Cowon Plenue D, and also sometimes my cell phone.
  
 Sound-wise, these are by far the best I’ve heard coming from Asia and that side of the world.  They easily top the LZ-A3.  The high end seems unlimited, mids and vocals are beautiful and are spot on, and the bass is incredible.  I find they are not V, L, or U shaped, most noticeable is bass if tight and sometimes overwhelming.  The bass is layered goes deep and is very detailed.  It also picks up the different frequencies well, best I’ve ever heard.  Very good at low-normal volumes 48-52 on the m9xx dac.  They are analytical.  No cutoff in the highs, somewhat aggressive, airy with good attack speed.  They are detailed with a good sense of depth.  For you bassheads these are the best out there period.
  

  
  
 An example would be Rihanna Dont stop the music - hear layers and layers clearly, echoes, etc...listen at 50
  
 Best of both worlds with the natural-ness of the BA, mids and highs going with the killer bass of the dynamic.  The accuracy of the BA in openness, depth, and pace are just amazing.
  
 There is no humming or buzzing due to the QT-5 low impedance.  Being sensitive allows them to match with other daps or phones with no need for separate amp or dac.
 I have found using a slightly smaller than normal tip worked best.  Once you have your tips and get a good seal, you will be good to go, no need to change, I promise.  Comfort is fine, they are bigger than normal.  Right now for me, over the ear works best using a few Alo Audio cables that have memory wires.  The stock cable is average at best.  I wasn’t a fan of them.  The QT-5 also is very versatile because you are able to switch up cables for different soundstage and listen either over the ear or straight down. 
  
 One comparison would be the LZa3 sound smoother, a bit cut off the top compare to QT-5
  

  
  
 Another would be would be to the rock zircon, the QT-5 are way more natural and at levels above the Zircon.
  
 Warning...listening with a 8-core cable the sound gets exponentially bigger.....so beware.  The isolation is poor on windy days but otherwise they are just a bit above average.
  

  
  
  
 Headphones from China are sort of an in thing here on this from and having an almost cult following.  The QT-5 continues the trend of numerous DIYs and other Asian offerings that spoil us weekly.  This new maker, ZhiLin follows this trend, and have done a great job on their top current model QT-5. 
  
 One of best IEMs if not best I’ve ever heard.  My hat goes out to them today.    
 I won’t post the link for them but I’m sure you can find them easily.  Thank you to the seller for getting these to me fast, you are awesome!


----------



## lmfboy01

If someone can push me towards the official review page that would be awesome!


----------



## FUYU

You said that they're neither L, V nor U-shaped. So, are these balanced in signature? Because It seems that the QT5s are V-Shaped as you mentioned strong bass and aggressive highs, even though you said analytical.


----------



## RedJohn456

fuyu said:


> You said that they're neither L, V nor U-shaped. So, are these balanced in signature? Because It seems that the QT5s are V-Shaped as you mentioned strong bass and aggresive highs, even though you said analytical.


 

 maybe its W shaped


----------



## JacKallen

redjohn456 said:


> maybe its W shaped


 
 I have to comment on this. There is no "W-shaped", even though we see this term again and again here on head fi. That would mean that both lows, mids and highs are forward, which does not make sense. It does sound to me like they are V-shaped, as he says that they have aggressive highs and are for bass heads.


----------



## RedJohn456

jackallen said:


> I have to comment on this. There is no "W-shaped", even though we see this term again and again here on head fi. That would mean that both lows, mids and highs are forward, which does not make sense. It does sound to me like they are V-shaped, as he says that they have aggressive highs and are for bass heads.


 

 All of the above is in your opinion right? Just making sure


----------



## lmfboy01

fuyu said:


> You said that they're neither L, V nor U-shaped. So, are these balanced in signature? Because It seems that the QT5s are V-Shaped as you mentioned strong bass and aggresive highs, even though you said analytical.


 
 So either way this is one hell a headphone.  They are biased towards the bass obviously as I said.  Maybe your right V shape is better description.  The highs here seem natural to me.  They are not exaggerated like the Rock Zircon and others.  I've never heard a headphone sound amazing like these without the need for EQ. They are the best IEMs I've heard period.
  
 As soon as I have 5 mins, I will update the review.  Thank you FUYU, for pointing that out.


----------



## JacKallen

redjohn456 said:


> All of the above is in your opinion right? Just making sure


 
 Nope, the W-shaped part is not my opinion; it's a fact.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jackallen said:


> I have to comment on this. There is no "W-shaped", even though we see this term again and again here on head fi. That would mean that both lows, mids and highs are forward, which does not make sense. It does sound to me like they are V-shaped, as he says that they have aggressive highs and are for bass heads.





 Jacob I've seen 25 band graphic equalizers with slide controls. Trust me you can get a W shape.

. TWIN


----------



## bhazard

V usually indicates recessed mids, which doesn't seem to be the case.
  
 There doesn't seem to be a term for elevated bass and neutral throughout after. "Rolling Hill" maybe?
  
 I'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## RedJohn456

jackallen said:


> Nope, the W-shaped part is not my opinion; it's a fact.


 

 Fact based on...? Not a fact solely based on your say so lol


----------



## JacKallen

twinacstacks said:


> Jacob I've seen 25 band graphic equalizers with slide controls. Trust me you can get a W shape.
> 
> . TWIN


 
 Normally when we talk L-shaped, V-shaped, neutral etc., we are talking about lows mids and highs, which is three different things. No more than that. If you have a neutral IEM and you raise the sound of all three? you still have a neutral IEM. 
 Of course you can have more/less subbass, midbass, low mids, high mids low highs etc, but then there are so many different variables that it is impossible to know what somebody is talking about when then say W-shaped.. Is the deep bass raised/recessed, is the low highs raised/recessed? impossible to know.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Agressive Highs? I don't even need to go any further than that to tell you I prefer the Shockwave III.
And IT borders on too bright for my tastes although it's absolutely superb in most aspects.


 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

redjohn456 said:


> Fact based on...? Not a fact solely based on your say so lol


 
 It is common sense. the sound is split in lows, mids and highs. All of them can not be forward, because it is measured relative to one another. If highs are raised compared to lows and mids, it means that lows and mids are recessed compared to highs. So if all three are forward, it means that all three are also recessed. Can you see that does not add up?


----------



## RedJohn456

jackallen said:


> It is common sense. the sound is split in lows, mids and highs. All of them can not be forward, because it is measured relative to one another. If highs are raised compared to lows and mids, it means that lows and mids are recessed compared to highs. So if all three are forward, it means that all three are also recessed. Can you see that does not add up?


 
  
 well the lows, mids and highs are not just one freq each, its a range of frequencies. Each range can have a  peak on its own. So yes It does add up. Pull up any proper equalizer and see for yourself


----------



## pashhtk27

W-shaped refers to having a peak in the mids for the vocals, and general v-shaped response in my understanding. o.o


----------



## VinegarBoy

robervaul said:


> Tk12S
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TK12s-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As-K3003/1825606_32655266144.html




I've heard about these. Am glad to see manufacturers are getting the hint that users prefer replaceable cables, for many, many reasons.


----------



## carltonh

jackallen said:


> Nope, the W-shaped part is not my opinion; it's a fact.


 

 It is a fact in a 3 point scale. But if you have a five point scale, a W could fit. So midbass and upper mids would be the low points, but the frequencies of the dips could vary.


----------



## Lurk650

@lmfboy01, what ALO cable is that? Looks like it will work with the Easy UEs


----------



## lmfboy01

lurk650 said:


> @lmfboy01
> , what ALO cable is that? Looks like it will work with the Easy UEs



That is Alo Tinsel cable from my Lyra. Synergy and comfort with the QT-5 made it a good match. Also I have tried their SXC 8 core, it's crazy good with the QT-5. 

And actually the cable I've decided best for my set of HCk UEs is their SXC 24. Here's a pic


----------



## Lurk650

lmfboy01 said:


> That is Alo Tinsel cable from my Lyra. Synergy and comfort with the QT-5 made it a good match. Also I have tried their SXC 8 core, it's crazy good with the QT-5.
> 
> And actually the cable I've decided best for my set of HCk UEs is their SXC 24. Here's a pic




$149 for the Tinsel and $349 for the 24. Quite the pretty penny for my $40 UEs lol. Is there actually a noticeable difference?


----------



## peter123

jackallen said:


> It is common sense. the sound is split in lows, mids and highs. All of them can not be forward, because it is measured relative to one another. If highs are raised compared to lows and mids, it means that lows and mids are recessed compared to highs. So if all three are forward, it means that all three are also recessed. Can you see that does not add up?




This isn't a fact for me either, I really don't know where you got this from but I don't agree. 




redjohn456 said:


> well the lows, mids and highs are not just one freq each, its a range of frequencies. Each range can have a  peak on its own. So yes It does add up. Pull up any proper equalizer and see for yourself




+1!


----------



## jdg711

Let's see... $149 + $349 = $498. Then $498/$40 = 12.45. So, yes, they sound 12.45 times better compared to the OEM cable. Right?!!!


----------



## JacKallen

redjohn456 said:


> well the lows, mids and highs are not just one freq each, its a range of frequencies. Each range can have a  peak on its own. So yes It does add up. Pull up any proper equalizer and see for yourself


 
 I know that there are infinite possibilities. But you would not know what a person would talk about if we are talking about such terms as a W-shaped sound. Which frequencies are recessed? which are forward? is it the upper bass that is recessed? is it the lower mids? Again, it is impossible to know. To make it even harder we could start talking about a LWS shaped curve or WWL shaped, but nobody would have an idea what that meant, just like you do not know what to expect if somebody say that some earphones are "W-shaped".


----------



## JacKallen

peter123 said:


> This isn't a fact for me either, I really don't know where you got this from but I don't agree.
> +1!


 
 Of course you can have more/less subbass, midbass, low mids, high mids low highs etc, but then there are so many different variables that it is impossible to know what somebody is talking about when then say W-shaped.. Is the deep bass raised/recessed, is the low highs raised/recessed? impossible to know.  

 I know that none of you know what another one actually means when he says "W-shaped", because there is no way for you to know which frequencies are forward and which are recessed, unless the person explains that in detail. But if you do not care about knowing about the signature until you hear the earphones yourselves then go ahead and talk in these terms. You might even say "WWW-shaped sound"; makes just as much sense to you anyway.


----------



## peter123

I don't know, I've never seen any universal chart over exactly what frequencies a V shape is supposed to include but maybe I've just missed it. 

Tbh I find this discussion pretty ridiculous, we will obviously not agree so I'll just leave it at this.


----------



## JacKallen

peter123 said:


> I don't know, I've never seen any universal chart over exactly what frequencies a V shape is supposed to include but maybe I've just missed it.
> 
> Tbh I find this discussion pretty ridiculous, we will obviously not agree so I'll just leave it at this.


 
 V-shaped is, unlike W-shaped, very simple: forward bass and highs, which means recessed mids. 
 And yes, it might be ridiculous, but I think that there is too much incoherence and too little logic in this thread. Of course that is just my opinion.


----------



## peter123

jackallen said:


> V-shaped is, unlike W-shaped, very simple: forward bass and highs, which means recessed mids.
> 
> And yes, it might be ridiculous, but I think that there is too much incoherence and too little logic in this thread. Of course that is just my opinion.




Yes it's your opinion and you're very welcome to share it. What I had problems with was you calling it a fact.


----------



## JacKallen

peter123 said:


> Yes it's your opinion and you're very welcome to share it. What I had problems with was you calling it a fact.


 
 It is common sense. If somebody calls an earphone W-shaped there will have to be three frequency ranges that are forward and two that are recessed. Now think about this: which three do you think the given person means are forward and which two are recessed? Exactly. you would not have a clue. 

 Okay, if it makes you happy, let's call it my opinion. But it does not change that none of you knows what it means if another person calls an earphone W-shaped, and you know _that. _


----------



## peter123

jackallen said:


> It is common sense. If somebody calls an earphone W-shaped there will have to be three frequency ranges that are forward and two that are recessed. Now think about this: which three do you think the given person means are forward and which two are recessed? Exactly. you would not have a clue.
> 
> 
> Okay, if it makes you happy, let's call it my opinion. But it does not change that none of you knows what it means if another person calls an earphone W-shaped, and you know _that. _




Eh, the accuracy is exactly as good (or rather bad) as in V shaped imo but you seem think that V shape as description is very accurate, which I don't. To me they're both just saying something about the presentation in general. Your opinion is obviously not common sense since it's rather common to use it in here but just something that you seem to have a problem with. 

Maybe when you've been around for some more time you get more used to the way things are described in here and also realize that there's very little facts and very many subjective opinions being used here.


----------



## Brooko

Gentlemen - I see a little debate going on here about the frequency curve of a headphone.  Could we just cool it, and acknowledge that it is all just opinion when you aren't actually identifying specific frequencies? Not only that, we all have different anatomies - which means often the frequencies themselves will vary for each of us.
  
 All of you have made good points on the W shaped vs whatever else you want to call it.  Just my 2c, but anyone wanting to be accurate will try and identify the relative frequencies when you're talking curves - and that includes V shaped, W shaped or S shaped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 The important thing to realise is that we are all actual people here - and while it may seem necessary to try and put ones point across, sometimes it is just as necessary to consider the other side of the debate as if it were your own position.  Consider that for a minute. Jacob - that would mean you debating that the response can indeed be W shaped.  And Peter / Tamal and others - it means looking at the comment W shaped, and thinking how hard that would be to actually understand when someone describes it as W shaped.
  
 And it could be that doing this simple exercise might lead us all to better understanding ..... and be a lot more peaceful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Seriously guys - its an IEM - why is this discussion escalating?


----------



## JacKallen

Haha. You are right Brooko. 
 I don't see it as getting heated in here though; just a fun discussion to me. But yes, let's leave it as what it is.


----------



## peter123

All good Paul  I didn't see this debate as particularly heated but I see no point in discussing it any further either.


----------



## SilentCinema

I saw this debate, I went to sleep, I woke up, I saw this debate LOL this thread is oh so fun to follow


----------



## lmfboy01

jdg711 said:


> Let's see... $149 + $349 = $498. Then $498/$40 = 12.45. So, yes, they sound 12.45 times better compared to the OEM cable. Right?!!!



Tinsel came with the Lyra, SXC 8 was $319, SXC 24 was $179(forgot exact amout). All of them come with warranty. They are durable and the manufacturer is well known in this industry. I'm kinda a cable guy, so yes they can change sound signatures for better or sometimes worse. Is it 12.45 times better!? No. But did I have second thoughts on a purchase, probably not.


----------



## Brooko

A couple of posts were flagged by someone not involved - so i just wanted to make sure you were all OK down here.  I'll just amble along now & you guys can get back to what you were doing


----------



## Charliemotta

jackallen said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a fact for me either, I really don't know where you got this from but I don't agree.
> ...


 
 Quite frankly,  'You don't know Jack'


----------



## JacKallen

charliemotta said:


> Quite frankly,  'You don't know Jack'


 
 What?


----------



## Thomas De Brito

I am guessing it means you don't know what you are
  talking about


----------



## TwinACStacks

skullophile said:


> i'd say the Ear Kegs (MusicMaker Shockwave III) and the LZ-A3 (from what I've read) and possibly the ZhiYin QT5 (can't wait for the 1st review to happen!)


 






 My hierarchy is:
 Shockwave
 TK12
 LZA3
  
 I suppose I would like the LZA3 a little more if it wasn't as bright.
  
  
 BUT because you guys are SO reserved (we want to see reviews before we buy) or are monetarily handicapped, which no one will fault you for. I have on the way (who knows how long THIS shipment will take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  The TK13 and the Sendiy? Easy M2. This M2 has had me intriqued ever since Clearhead brought it to light, Thanx Bro.
  
 Easy also has recommended the TFZ to me now several times. That"s that over ear with the Chinese? symbol on it that is supposed to be a remake of the TTPOD. He says it's very good especially for NOW GET THIS: specifically for Rock and Roll Genre'.  I haven't seen that in a while.
  
 I'm mulling it over. I've got a couple 64 GB SD cards floating around with a LOT of Classic rock and metal on them.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## JacKallen

thomas de brito said:


> I am guessing it means you don't know what you are
> talking about


 
 Absolutely. And I am sure you know how a W-shape sounds like.


----------



## Charliemotta

jackallen said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Quite frankly,  'You don't know Jack'
> ...


 
 I was talking about the movie.  But if the shoe fits.......


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> jackallen said:
> 
> 
> > charliemotta said:
> ...


 
 You know,  your name is Jack right?


----------



## Thomas De Brito

jackallen said:


> Absolutely. And I am sure you know how a W-shape sounds like.


 
 I am just explaining what it meant,  I never said anything. i am not taking part in your debate


----------



## Currawong

I think it was a poor attempt at humor. *cough*


----------



## JacKallen

charliemotta said:


> You know,  your name is Jack right?



 


Actually my name is Jacob. JacKallen is an abbreviation of my first and last name.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm REALLY wanting to go into a whole philosophical/psychological rant on whether or not we actually know ourselves, but I'm more debating on if I want to pick up the TK12S.  Then again if I do get it, I'd feel compelled to do some cable research.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> I'm REALLY wanting to go into a whole philosophical/psychological rant on whether or not we actually know ourselves, but I'm more debating on if I want to pick up the TK12S.  Then again if I do get it, I'd feel compelled to do some cable research.


 
 Pardon my ignorance but why the 12s when the 13 is cheaper and they both have the same driver config? Is it one of those confusing naming schemes where the higher number is not the newest?


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> My hierarchy is:
> Shockwave
> TK12
> LZA3
> ...




Guess the LZ A3 knocked out the Oneplus Icons? Where is it now in your hierarchy?


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Pardon my ignorance but why the 12s when the 13 is cheaper and they both have the same driver config? Is it one of those confusing naming schemes where the higher number is not the newest?


 
  
 It mainly comes down to a preference for a detachable cable.


----------



## carltonh

twinacstacks said:


> My hierarchy is:
> Shockwave
> TK12
> LZA3
> ...


 

 Thanks to Russian and Ukrainian copyright law and web music stores, and buying about 3 albums a day for many years, I've legally purchased enough rock and metal that I can't fit it on 1 TB hard drives  anymore.  Over 80,000 songs now, and most of the past 4 years only listening to songs once to hear them all.


----------



## peter123

saoshyant said:


> It mainly comes down to a preference for a detachable cable.




Also same numbers of drivers certainly doesn't mean the same sound just as more drivers in no way are guarantee for better sound (my experience with budget IEM's is actually the opposite).


----------



## r2muchstuff

twinacstacks said:


> My hierarchy is:
> Shockwave
> TK12
> LZA3
> ...


 
 Twin,
  
 I think that the Sendiy M2 has a great price to SQ. I like the price/SQ enough that I ordered 2 more Easy M2s as gifts 
  
 r2


----------



## TwinACStacks

r2muchstuff said:


> Twin,
> 
> I think that the Sendiy M2 has a great price to SQ. I like the price/SQ enough that I ordered 2 more Easy M2s as gifts
> 
> r2


 





 Nice to Know. Thanx r2.
  








 TWIN


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> This M2 has had me intriqued ever since Clearhead brought it to light, Thanx Bro.


 
  
 It's going to be interesting to hear what you think about it, and how it stacks up against the hybrids. I haven't heard the hybrids, but I'm suspecting that the M2 won't really be able to compete, given that it's a single DD. Would be weird if it could, given the price difference. Still, for being a single DD, it's pretty darn good.. 
  
 Which also makes me very interested in the 808, since 1clearhead's preferences seem to be similar to mine..
  


> Easy also has recommended the TFZ to me now several times. That"s that over ear with the Chinese? symbol on it that is supposed to be a remake of the TTPOD. He says it's very good especially for NOW GET THIS: specifically for Rock and Roll Genre'.  I haven't seen that in a while


 

 Thank god I'm going away for a while, meaning I can't order anything for a month or two.. All these IEMs...
  
 Hopefully, there will be a lot of reviews on QT5, TK13, TFZ etc when I get back. Still looking for a "mid-game" IEM, etc something that'll last me until I get way too rich and can afford some 20 driver custom.. I wouldn't mind spending a decent chunk of money on something that'll fit that bill..


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Guess the LZ A3 knocked out the Oneplus Icons? Where is it now in your hierarchy?


 





 I have NO idea. I've been inundated with new IEMs recently. So if I say they are really good, well Everything is getting _*really*_ good. It's getting to the point you are going to like nearly everything out there. It's simply a matter of if you PREFER a Balanced, Bright, or Darker sound. Trust me, The Icon is Up there in ranking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just haven't had time to listen to it recently. The LZA3 has a better sound quality overall. BUT I personally prefer the ICON's darker sound. Especially If it were to listen to for a long period.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> I have NO idea. I've been inundated with new IEMs recently. So if I say they are really good, well Everything is getting _*really*_ good. It's getting to the point you are going to like nearly everything out there. It's simply a matter of if you PREFER a Balanced, Bright, or Darker sound. Trust me, The Icon is Up there in ranking.  I just haven't had time to listen to it recently. The LZA3 has a better sound quality overall. BUT I personally prefer the ICON's darker sound. Especially If it were to listen to for a long period.
> 
> TWIN




^^This! We're lucky living in this time. I've only been doing reviews for a couple of years but still with today's standards on new IEM's I honestly feel the need to adjust my scale. Really difficult to do though with about 40 reviews published already. Although it's a luxury problem I think about it quite a bit because soon everything will be worthy of 4-5 stars compared to the standard just a year or two ago. 

I'm sorry about the rant but I find this a both interesting and challenging subject....


----------



## carltonh

I know full size headphones are occasionally discussed on here, but I haven't paid attention, as I don't have space to collect them. :  However, I'm curious if there is anything that compares performance to price wise to the Philips SHP9500 which are on sale for $60. (I'm really only asking those who heard and compared both the SHP9500 vs. something else they recommend.)


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> Thank god I'm going away for a while, meaning I can't order anything for a month or two.. All these IEMs...
> 
> Hopefully, there will be a lot of reviews on QT5, TK13, TFZ etc when I get back. Still looking for a "mid-game" IEM, etc something that'll last me until I get way too rich and can afford some 20 driver custom.. I wouldn't mind spending a decent chunk of money on something that'll fit that bill..


 





 Anti, driver configuration isn't always the case. The New Shozy Zero which I've been invited to participate in the Beta test, Is getting Raves from some older and VERY well versed and seasoned Head-fiers. I can't Wait. The reason I brought it up is because it's a Single DD.
  
 Don't stay gone too long you will miss when they start making earphones that shoot the sound Directly into the frontal lobe of your brain, I figure about another month.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Anti, driver configuration isn't always the case. The New Shozy Zero which I've been invited to participate in the Beta test, Is getting Raves from some older and VERY well versed and seasoned Head-fiers. I can't Wait. The reason I brought it up is because it's a Single DD.
> 
> Don't stay gone too long you will miss when they start making earphones that shoot the sound Directly into the frontal lobe of your brain, I figure about another month.....
> 
> ...


 
 Sheesh just when I thought I had it all figured out it seems that single DD still has a lot to offer. Well I'll see how the zero reviews turn out and then there's also the two new musicmakers to consider. First of all however, I'm going to stick with the promise I made to myself to try a hybrid and will get the 808. Grrr damn you guyz.


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> Anti, driver configuration isn't always the case. The New Shozy Zero which I've been invited to participate in the Beta test, Is getting Raves from some older and VERY well versed and seasoned Head-fiers. I can't Wait. The reason I brought it up is because it's a Single DD.
> 
> Don't stay gone too long you will miss when they start making earphones that shoot the sound Directly into the frontal lobe of your brain, I figure about another month.....
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I know, but still, a properly made hybrid, with proper crossovers, should still be able to beat a single DD.. 
  
 By the time I get back, I'm going to be able to buy a pair of socks that sound like $2000 customs..


----------



## TwinACStacks

That seems to be the biggest hurdle. Basically it's hard to top a DD for bass reproduction and impact but more difficult to make BAs that don't have mid spikes or piercing or unnatural sounding highs. Good crossovers help a lot but many hybrids don't even have them, relying on shell engineering to affect the mix, when they should have both AND high quality drivers as well.

Pretty hard to do and still be a "budget" IEM...

 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

twinacstacks said:


> That seems to be the biggest hurdle. Basically it's hard to top a DD for bass reproduction and impact but more difficult to make BAs that don't have mid spikes or piercing or unnatural sounding highs. Good crossovers help a lot but many hybrids don't even have them, relying on shell engineering to affect the mix, when they should have both AND high quality drivers as well.
> 
> Pretty hard to do and still be a "budget" IEM...
> 
> TWIN


 
 And more specifically,, it is proper to compare a hybrid vs. a dynamic at the same price. So, yeah, you could probably always add a BA to a Dynamic with well designed crossover and it be better than that dynamic alone...but it would necessarily be more expensive.
  
 Proper comparison would be...spend extra to design the dynamic even better...or spend extra to design and properly configure a great hybrid. There is no guarantee one would be better than the other until you get into triple digit USD prices.


----------



## peter123

One could also argue the other way around saying that one single driver will always have better coherency that multiple driver. 

After hearing the FA Heaven VII (single BA) I lost interest in driver count since it made me realize that with the right knowledge and testing pretty much anything can be achieved. Just so there's no misunderstanding this is my highly personal conclusion and I understand that others will have another view on it.


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> One could also argue the other way around saying that one single driver will always have better coherency that multiple driver.
> 
> After hearing the FA Heaven VII (single BA) I lost interest in driver count since it made me realize that with the right knowledge and testing pretty much anything can be achieved. Just so there's no misunderstanding this is my highly personal conclusion and I understand that others will have another view on it.


 
 True.
  
 The single BA IEMs I've heard have generally been lacking in the lower end, though. Might be that I've never heard any of the really good ones. Single DD can still be pretty darn good, though, proven by the M2 and others


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ A3, enjoy!

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15829


----------



## kimD

I'm quite enjoy my LZ-A3 too


----------



## Niyologist

I will have a review of the Fiio EM3 by the start of May. I will also have a review of the Shozy ZERO by Mid May.


----------



## 1clearhead

carltonh said:


> And more specifically,, it is proper to compare a hybrid vs. a dynamic at the same price. So, yeah, you could probably always add a BA to a Dynamic with well designed crossover and it be better than that dynamic alone...*but it would necessarily be more expensive*.
> 
> Proper comparison would be...spend extra to design the dynamic even better...or spend extra to design and properly configure a great hybrid. *There is no guarantee one would be better than the other until you get into triple digit USD prices*.


 
  
 The funny thing was that in my situation the Sendiy M2 cost me 240 RMB (around $37 US dollars), which was an excellent buy for me and was only matched and bested by the HLSX-808 at a cost of only 168 RMB (around $26 US dollars) only because the sound signature of a BA made its way through the vocals and treble with slightly better range and details. But, incredibly I can't tell the difference in the bass! .....They basically sound almost identical! These two IEM's accomplished a feet in price, which I thought can never be done at such a low price!
  
 .....These are my two best amigos!


----------



## ktan3142

Hello all, long time lurker here.
  
 Can anyone do a comparison between the Shozy Zero, TK12/13, DQSM, and Easy UE Customs 2016? I've followed most of the respective threads and checked out Twin's reviews comparing some of these IEMs, but am still undecided as to which one I should get. I tried my friend's DQSM during the unpacking and fell in love with the (slightly exaggerated?) soundstage. I also own the RE-400, so I'm looking for an IEM with similarities to both: DQSM's soundstage + RE-400's mids + sub-bass extension. I would gladly appreciate it if anyone could chip in on this or point me to relevant reviews.
  
 Thanks a ton.


----------



## crabdog

Couldn't resist any longer and just ordered the HLSX--808. I hope it's so good that I can stop buying after this.


----------



## danimoca

crabdog said:


> Couldn't resist any longer and just ordered the HLSX--808. *I hope it's so good that I can stop buying after this.*


 
  
 Highly unlikely


----------



## airomjosh

1clearhead said:


> The funny thing was that in my situation the Sendiy M2 cost me 240 RMB (around $37 US dollars), which was an excellent buy for me and was only matched and bested by the HLSX-808 at a cost of only 168 RMB (around $26 US dollars) only because the sound signature of a BA made its way through the vocals and treble with slightly better range and details. But, incredibly I can't tell the difference in the bass! .....They basically sound almost identical! These two IEM's accomplished a feet in price, which I thought can never be done at such a low price!
> 
> .....These are my two best amigos!


 
 so, do you consider them the best in your arsenal?how would you compare them with LZ-a2?


----------



## Skullophile

ktan3142 said:


> Hello all, long time lurker here.
> 
> Can anyone do a comparison between the Shozy Zero, TK12/13, DQSM, and Easy UE Customs 2016? I've followed most of the respective threads and checked out Twin's reviews comparing some of these IEMs, but am still undecided as to which one I should get. I tried my friend's DQSM during the unpacking and fell in love with the (slightly exaggerated?) soundstage. I also own the RE-400, so I'm looking for an IEM with similarities to both: DQSM's soundstage + RE-400's mids + sub-bass extension. I would gladly appreciate it if anyone could chip in on this or point me to relevant reviews.
> 
> Thanks a ton.


within a few weeks we should have a review of the new version of the DQSM and The TK13.


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-30-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-and-impressions-sharing-in-construction#post_12526649
  
 Anyone seen this thread? We could add some for sure.


----------



## 1clearhead

airomjosh said:


> so, do you consider them the best in your arsenal?how would you compare them with LZ-a2?


 

 Right now they are the best I've got in SQ just slightly over the Sendiy M2. But, though I never got a chance to buy the LZ-A2, I heard so much good things about them. But, unfortunately they are out of my price range, and just checked taobao website.....they still are at 588 RMB (around $90 plus US dollars). So, unless someone has both? I will never know how they compare.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

skullophile said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-30-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-and-impressions-sharing-in-construction#post_12526649
> 
> Anyone seen this thread? We could add some for sure.


 

 Yes, please guys, add some.
 I think you are the real ''Connoisseur'' of the best bang-for-the-buck in term of sound quality for chinese earphones, some of you have the ultimate collection! I just begin to collect impressions and try to remember the chinese earphones that create real enthusiast buzz.
  
 Learn a lot by reading your thread, but get lost too...so I wanna do some kind of buyer chart with little description of the overall sound of all good chinese earphones under 100. Especially sub-30 and 60. Lot of work to do. Wanna help to find the light to overwhelmed budget audiophile.
  
 For myself, still waiting for 10 pairs of different earphones found on Ali and based on headfier impressions (Kz, Lz, Sendiy, musicmaker, Zircon, Easy UE, Tennmak etc), will have LOT of music listening to do! For now my chinese earphones collection is rather minimalistic (pistons, brainwavz S0-S1-R3, plextone, vsonic gr06) so for impressions I most search reviews and LOT of serious praising. All the brainwavz didn't impress me much, the R3 was okay but the S ssssssucks.
  
 So, hope you will help this thread to grow!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## nolife1123

Hey @1clearhead , what tips do you use with your sendiy M2's? And could you try the KZ whirlwinds with them if you have them at your disposal?
Obviously, anyone else that has then is very welcome to try out the same and let me know od their opinions .
Mine should be here this week, they were shipped by air last friday!


----------



## anticute

nolife1123 said:


> Hey @1clearhead , what tips do you use with your sendiy M2's? And could you try the KZ whirlwinds with them if you have them at your disposal?
> Obviously, anyone else that has then is very welcome to try out the same and let me know od their opinions .
> Mine should be here this week, they were shipped by air last friday!


 
 IIRC, the whirlwinds are too big for the standard nozzles, won't seal properly between the tip and the nozzle. I'm using the ED9 brass nozzle with the whirlwinds though, and that works really well


----------



## 1clearhead

nolife1123 said:


> Hey @1clearhead , what tips do you use with your sendiy M2's? And could you try the KZ whirlwinds with them if you have them at your disposal?
> Obviously, anyone else that has then is very welcome to try out the same and let me know od their opinions .
> Mine should be here this week, they were shipped by air last friday!


 

 I use "medium double-flange tips". They sound best for me when I'm I want to hear extended details. But, now and then I go back to the default medium tips for that bold and rich Sound signature and comply tips to hear that great open soundstage.


----------



## nolife1123

anticute said:


> IIRC, the whirlwinds are too big for the standard nozzles, won't seal properly between the tip and the nozzle. I'm using the ED9 brass nozzle with the whirlwinds though, and that works really well


 
  
 I kinda noticed that with my **** UE, they're not exactly in the level with the nozzle tip (the nozzle is too short for them), so they aren't on the same level as the bore (which I kind of wanted to accomplish with them), but they sure do fit better than the stock tips (especially the awful yellow core ones). And unfortunately, I don't have the ED9, I should likely buy them just for the nozzles, but that likely won't happen any time soon.


1clearhead said:


> I use "medium double-flange tips". They sound best for me when I'm I want to hear extended details. But, now and then I go back to the default medium tips for that bold and rich Sound signature and comply tips to hear that great open soundstage.


 
 I generally use small to medium tips, unfortunately I don't own any double-flange tips, so I can't really test them out like that as soon as they arrive, I'll A/B through some stock tips from the IEMs that I have and see how that goes, experimentation can't really hurt, can it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
 I could order some brandless double flanges soon and see how they perform with the IEMs that I currently have.
  
 Thanks to you both for answers!


----------



## Lurk650

ktan3142 said:


> Hello all, long time lurker here.
> 
> Can anyone do a comparison between the Shozy Zero, TK12/13, DQSM, and Easy UE Customs 2016? I've followed most of the respective threads and checked out Twin's reviews comparing some of these IEMs, but am still undecided as to which one I should get. I tried my friend's DQSM during the unpacking and fell in love with the (slightly exaggerated?) soundstage. I also own the RE-400, so I'm looking for an IEM with similarities to both: DQSM's soundstage + RE-400's mids + sub-bass extension. I would gladly appreciate it if anyone could chip in on this or point me to relevant reviews.
> 
> Thanks a ton.




Twin should be receiving both the 13 and the Shozy very soon so comparison will be following in the next weeks


----------



## baron-samedi

Hello, my first post here, but I've been reading Head-Fi for a long time. I have I question for you 1Clearhead since you seem familiar with Takstar Pro80. I have those and I'm interested in HLSX-808 you've been praising. Can you compare those two in terms of bass, treble and level of details? I really like the sound signature of Pro80 and am looking for similar sound out of IEM. I know they are not in the same category (over ear and iem), but to me seems like a worthy comparison.
  
 From what I read here about Sendiy M2 and Shozy Zero, it would seem they would be too dark for me, and I don't like dark headphones. So what are treble and details like on HLSX-808 compared to Sendiy M2?
  
 In your profile I see you have DIY version of K3003. Are those the ones you have:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/K3003-Ring-Iron-Headphones-Fever-HIFI-Sound-Quality-Move-Iron-Unit-DIY-Third-Frequency-HIFI-In/1825606_32433070383.html
 or
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Go-Pro-DIY-K3003-Ring-Iron-Earphones-Balanced-Armature-And-Dynamic-Headphone-Fever-HIFI/32577977693.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.3rLh5q ?
  
 Also would be nice to see a comparison between HLSX-808 and LZ Z03A or LZ 02A.
  
 Lastly, I've seen these:
  
 "Newest  BOSSHIFI B3 Dynamic and Armature 2 unit Wood Headphones HIFI Ebony Moving Iron&Coil In Ear Earphone DIY Wooden Headset" and link:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Headphones-HIFI-Ebony-Moving-Iron-Coil-In-Ear/32523743674.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.XTWmEQ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_2_10037_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=e9b82c94-c2bb-4bee-92cf-9cb68a1d44e1
  
 are really popular on Aliexpress (111 orders, 72 feedbacks) for $35, which seems like good price for a hybrid. Here is what I found about them searching the Internet:
 Frequency response: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0VOjqY8dVYWQVozWG1Zb1g5dHc/view
 Russian review: http://mysku.ru/blog/aliexpress/39682.html
 and 282 comments on taobao: https://world.taobao.com/item/525361664999.htm
  
 But from what I understand reading through chinese/english google translate they too seem darker than what I would prefer.
  
 Anyone here heard BOSSHIFI B3? 
  
 Thanks


----------



## ktan3142

Thanks all. I was already leaning towards the Shozy Zero and DQSM before I asked the question, but I'm definitely looking forward to Twin's reviews.


----------



## hakuzen

received the pai audio mr3 and mr1. not hybrids, just balanced armatures (3 and 1, respectively).
 mr1 can compete with dynamic driver ones in its price segment perfectly. btw, excellent fast bass for a single ba imo, with good detail.
 mr3 is delightful, once replaced stock tips (soft and thin silicone) with spiral dots, which provide better seal and let the flat accurate bass to show. superb for neutral flat signature seekers. bassheads, keep away from them. now, it's my best and fav iem, together with audio technica ath-im02.


----------



## CADCAM

Anyone know someone over at Easy Earphones on Ali? Ordered my Easy M2's March 29th and haven't received anything...my buyer protection is running out and I am thinking of starting a dispute. No communication from the seller either....


----------



## wastan

cadcam said:


> Anyone know someone over at Easy Earphones on Ali? Ordered my Easy M2's March 29th and haven't received anything...my buyer protection is running out and I am thinking of starting a dispute. No communication from the seller either....



As I understand it, there was a delay in shipping just about everyone's order after that sale. Check your tracking number to see when it left China.


----------



## hakuzen

cadcam said:


> Anyone know someone over at Easy Earphones on Ali? Ordered my Easy M2's March 29th and haven't received anything...my buyer protection is running out and I am thinking of starting a dispute. No communication from the seller either....


 
 i think there is a new thread for these discussions.
 but, if it can help you, my order to Easy of march 29th has been shipped on april the 18th (boarded on the 19th). yes, that's a big delay in shipping (20 days). no communications. and it was marked as shipped falsely on the first days of april (i guess to avoid order cancellations).
  
 Edit: anyway, there is another month before protection ends. sure your package will arrive before. these kind of things sometimes happen. a bit of patience needed


----------



## CGrish

jackallen said:


> It is common sense. If somebody calls an earphone W-shaped there will have to be three frequency ranges that are forward and two that are recessed. Now think about this: which three do you think the given person means are forward and which two are recessed? Exactly. you would not have a clue.
> 
> 
> Okay, if it makes you happy, let's call it my opinion. But it does not change that none of you knows what it means if another person calls an earphone W-shaped, and you know _that. _




I always got the idea that "W shaped" sound meant that there was a recessed upper bass and lower treble which lead to cold but accurate vocals, emphasized lower bass, and emphasized your treble.

I see your point and honestly think that people, when reviewing/giving impressions, should use their words when describing an IEM rather than just labeling an IEM's sound with a letter. Looking at an actual frequency graph, they don't resemble letters at all which is sorta silly in itself.

I'm not reporting you, but in Head-fi forums like this other people will when you start/feed arguments, especially ones as silly as this one. So I'd recommend chilling out...


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I messaged Easy the other day saying my tracking is invalid and of course his reply is "my friend just wait more days, it will come". Yeah I'm gonna wait but why the hell did you supply me with an invalid tracking number?


----------



## justvinh

My LZ-03a cable deffinitely have some issue. The mic and button never worked straight out of the box. Recently when I plug the unit into my phone the sound will start cutting and skipping forward, moving the 3.5 jack a bit helps it go back to normal. Does Easy accept returns for this unit?


----------



## CGrish

lurk650 said:


> "my friend just wait more days, it will come"




 I placed my order on the 2016 Easy UEs on April 10th and just yesterday got my first update that they'll be leaving China soon, lol. I hope they're as good as you hyped then to be


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Yeah I messaged Easy the other day saying my tracking is invalid and of course his reply is "my friend just wait more days, it will come". Yeah I'm gonna wait but why the hell did you supply me with an invalid tracking number?




 Maybe it's because I'm a little older, but you guys seriously need to learn patience. The Chinese postal system has been overloaded for a month now. Easy sent me out a package with tracking number. It didn't show up on USPS tracking for almost 2 weeks. It also showed up as an invalid number, then it showed it passed through sort then 3 days later it's in Chicago.

Be Patient. If Easy says he sent it put and gives you a tracking number then he did. 

One third or more of all the people on Earth live in China. Their postal volume DWARFS ours. I have never failed to receive a package yet.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

cgrish said:


> I placed my order on the 2016 Easy UEs on April 10th and just yesterday got my first update that they'll be leaving China soon, lol. I hope they're as good as you hyped then to be




Hope you like them as much as I do. They are my daily now.

Thats the same date my coworkers UEs said were shipped and that's what's I'm waiting on since I ordered them for him


----------



## TwinACStacks

cgrish said:


> I placed my order on the 2016 Easy UEs on April 10th and just yesterday got my first update that they'll be leaving China soon, lol. I hope they're as good as you hyped then to be





 They are worth the wait.

No need to be in a rush.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a little older, but you guys seriously need to learn patience. The Chinese postal system has been overloaded for a month now. Easy sent me out a package with tracking number. It didn't show up on USPS tracking for almost 2 weeks. It also showed up as an invalid number, then it showed it passed through sort then 3 days later it's in Chicago.
> 
> Be Patient. If Easy says he sent it put and gives you a tracking number then he did.
> 
> ...




Im spoiled by Amazon Prime.


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a little older, but you guys seriously need to learn patience. The Chinese postal system has been overloaded for a month now. Easy sent me out a package with tracking number. It didn't show up on USPS tracking for almost 2 weeks. It also showed up as an invalid number, then it showed it passed through sort then 3 days later it's in Chicago.
> 
> Be Patient. If Easy says he sent it put and gives you a tracking number then he did.
> 
> ...




Twin, I think the issue has nothing to do with the postal system, but instead is caused by the orders taking 3 weeks to initially be sent out due to supply issues. My only issue is if that's the case, communication has been lacking on Easy's part.


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> Twin, I think the issue has nothing to do with the postal system, but instead is caused by the orders taking 3 weeks to initially be sent out due to supply issues. My only issue is if that's the case, communication has been lacking on Easy's part.




If you are ordering any of the "customs" they do require time to make and it is stated on the product description.. Yes sometimes there are supply issues as well which explains the 29 day wait I had for the LZA3. Generally Easy is pretty good with info though..

 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> If you are ordering any of the "customs" they do require time to make and it is stated on the product description.. Yes sometimes there are supply issues as well which explains the 29 day wait I had for the LZA3. Generally Easy is pretty good with info though..
> 
> TWIN




I'm referring specifically to the Easy M2. So my guess would be a supply issue. If that's the case, I've yet to personally get any notification from Easy, which I would have appreciated. Then again, I might not have noticed something in the item description that mentioned a wait.


----------



## Paulpark222

Alright.. sorry about the delay. Here's my review for **** UEs. Enjoy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/15839
  

  
  
 Paul


----------



## CADCAM

lurk650 said:


> Im spoiled by Amazon Prime.


 

 Me too and this has nothing to do with not having patience...waiting a month or more for a purchase isn't something I'm willing to do. Even though I must take into consideration the fact that shipping was free and it's coming from China I'm just not interested in waiting this long for a purchase to arrive. Also I have to wonder if all these cheap iem purchases were worth it in the long run or if I should have taken that two hundred bucks or so and purchased a "higher end" iem (or two) of a known quality. It was fun buying 6 to 12 dollar iem's over and over but I now have too many, not enough time and still only two ears! I think this has been a good learning experience and at least I won't need iem's for quite a few years.


----------



## hakuzen

twinacstacks said:


> If you are ordering any of the "customs" they do require time to make and it is stated on the product description.. Yes sometimes there are supply issues as well which explains the 29 day wait I had for the LZA3. Generally Easy is pretty good with info though..
> 
> TWIN


 

 i received every package from march the 29th orders, except Easy one. even already received packages from april the 7th orders.
 bright audio, top-one.. (qkz), and hck have been the fastest. i'm used to order to china, so my patience is wide enough, almost never in a hurry.
 no "customs" ordered in Easy (except easy m2, if custom).
  
 many sellers lie about actual stock. many sellers keep silence while knowing your order is going to be delayed for weeks. and some mark orders as sent falsely, to avoid cancellations.
 not in a hurry, so i don't mind. but now i know in which category Easy falls into. will remember it for my next orders.
  
 edit: my order consisted of 7 items; if big delay is expected for one (m2), many sellers would had split the order, to send the available items.


----------



## Lurk650

cadcam said:


> Me too and this has nothing to do with not having patience...waiting a month or more for a purchase isn't something I'm willing to do. Even though I must take into consideration the fact that shipping was free and it's coming from China I'm just not interested in waiting this long for a purchase to arrive. Also I have to wonder if all these cheap iem purchases were worth it in the long run or if I should have taken that two hundred bucks or so and purchased a "higher end" iem (or two) of a know quality. It was fun buying 6 to 12 dollar iem's over and over but I now have too many, not enough time and still only two ears! I think this has been a good learning experience and at least I won't need iem's for quite a few years.




Ditto. My next purchase will be a high tier shipped from the US


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Ditto. My next purchase will be a high tier shipped from the US




Been there and doing the next level up as well as I still get fascinated with all these neat looking budget iem's but I'll agrer I have way more than I need but I just bought a olastic compartment case and rotate out of my collection to my boys backup iem's I like using my budget Chinese as reference to better iem's.


----------



## hakuzen

Quote:


paulpark222 said:


> Alright.. sorry about the delay. Here's my review for **** UEs. Enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thanks for the review. ordered them to hck, together with the cheapo double dynamics.
 today i ordered the fostex te-02wp locally, and i'm done for a long time, except for a new real detailed and neutral giant (>$300) killer


----------



## 1clearhead

baron-samedi said:


> Hello, my first post here, but I've been reading Head-Fi for a long time. I have I question for you 1Clearhead since you seem familiar with Takstar Pro80. I have those and I'm interested in HLSX-808 you've been praising. Can you compare those two in terms of bass, treble and level of details? *I really like the sound signature of Pro80 and am looking for similar sound out of IEM*. I know they are not in the same category (over ear and iem), but to me seems like a worthy comparison.
> 
> *From what I read here about Sendiy M2* and Shozy Zero, it would seem *they would be too dark for me, and I don't like dark headphones*. *So what are treble and details like on HLSX-808 compared to Sendiy M2?*
> 
> ...


 

 Actually, I think the Sendiy M2 don't sound dark at all. It's just a slight V-shape signature with plenty of details and a BIG soundstage to go with it. That's what makes them so popular and unique. Now, with the HLSX-808, they seem to bring that same harmony, but with slightly better clarity on the vocals and details.....Thanks to the BA armature provided, of course! I say, either of them could make a great edition to your collection, but I do think the Sendiy M2 sounds closer to the Pro 80's, while the vocals and treble on the HLSX-808 sounds closer to higher grade headphones, especially on the upper range.
  
 About the K3003's......
 The first link is the one's I have. The K3003 by ****.
  
 Finally, I don't have the LZ-Z03A, or the LZ-02A to compare with and I won't be purchasing the BOSSHIFI B3 anytime soon. I'm sure others may own these and hopefully can provide a comparison.
  
  
 Hope I was able to answer most of your questions.


----------



## vinknight

Just curious does hck give discounts like easy does for head-fiers?


----------



## Paulpark222

baron-samedi said:


> Anyone here heard BOSSHIFI B3?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I wrote a review only in Korean but might write the english version sometime later when I'm not busy.
  
 Anyway, go for the B3. I owned it for a while and they are really good for it's price. I can say that for sure..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here's the Korean review that I wrote, just in case you want to see more pics.
  
 Google translate will probably be useless as it does a horrible job translating Korean to English.
  
http://blog.naver.com/paulpark22/220566312972
  
  
 Paul


----------



## 1clearhead

paulpark222 said:


> I wrote a review only in Korean but might write the english version sometime later when I'm not busy.
> 
> Anyway, go for the B3. I owned it for a while and they are really good for it's price. I can say that for sure..
> 
> ...


 
 Like the PICS!


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> cgrish said:
> 
> 
> > I placed my order on the 2016 Easy UEs on April 10th and just yesterday got my first update that they'll be leaving China soon, lol. I hope they're as good as you hyped then to be
> ...


 

 Also ordered mine on the 10th.  They're stateside (Chicago) now as this is the latest status tonight:


----------



## goodluck4u

paulpark222 said:


> I wrote a review only in Korean but might write the english version sometime later when I'm not busy.
> 
> Anyway, go for the B3. I owned it for a while and they are really good for it's price. I can say that for sure..
> 
> ...




I know some Japanese read your article. B3 is one of a popular hybrids in Japanese. I don't have one. some owner said it sounds beautiful voice.


----------



## Paulpark222

goodluck4u said:


> I know some Japanese read your article. B3 is one of a popular hybrids in Japanese. I don't have one. some owner said it sounds beautiful voice.


 
 Quite interesting that there's some Japanese read my review. How did they even found it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And yes they sound awesome. It's one of the several IEMs that I strongly recommend to anybody.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Pastapipo

paulpark222 said:


> Quite interesting that there's some Japanese read my review. How did they even found it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 B3 vs Easy UE vs **** UEs? 
  


goodluck4u said:


> I know some Japanese read your article. B3 is one of a popular hybrids in Japanese. I don't have one. some owner said it sounds beautiful voice.


 
  
 I'm in Osaka, Japan for the coming months. Any store recommendations?


----------



## goodluck4u

pastapipo said:


> I'm in Osaka, Japan for the coming months. Any store recommendations?


 
  
 e-earphone near Nipponbashi. http://www.e-earphone.jp/html/page200.html?leftsidemenu 
 Yodobashi camera near JR Osaka station, Yodobashi has shops near many JR stations like osaka, kyoto, nagoya tokyo etc. 
 I have not gone to the e-earphone yet but I hear there are plenty of earphones to try to listen in that shop


----------



## zest

cadcam said:


> Anyone know someone over at Easy Earphones on Ali? Ordered my Easy M2's March 29th and haven't received anything...my buyer protection is running out and I am thinking of starting a dispute. No communication from the seller either....


 
 I ordered my UEs on March 29, they arrived yesterday(in France), no news after custom clearance (April 6) till they were at my local mail sorting centre (April 23) according to China Post tracking.


----------



## Lurk650

Just checked Ali and they cleared China on Saturday. Like said, Easy (among other sellers) need to be upfront about when they are shipped.


----------



## zest

Other sellers use Singapore Post, it's faster with better tracking, for example my Xduoo X3, ordered on March 29, received on April 12.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

zest said:


> Other sellers use Singapore Post, it's faster with better tracking, for example my Xduoo X3, ordered on March 29, received on April 12.


 
 you did not have to pay any custom fees? 
 I too live in france thats why i am asking


----------



## crabdog

Just spotted these bad boys which got my attention. I can't get much info from the description but based on price alone I'm assuming they're a hybrid. I reckon they look badass.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-Original-High-Performance-HiFi-In-ear-Earphones-HIFI-Metal-Stereo-Earphones-Super-Bass-Noise/1489307_32429247382.html


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I messaged Easy the other day saying my tracking is invalid and of course his reply is "my friend just wait more days, it will come". Yeah I'm gonna wait but why the hell did you supply me with an invalid tracking number?
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## TwinACStacks

bob a (sd) said:


> Also ordered mine on the 10th.  They're stateside (Chicago) now as this is the latest status tonight:


 





 Look at this for Example. Bob ordered them on the 10th. Easy stated CLEARLY in the product description to allow 7 Days to build them. SEE? they posted on the 18th, you gonna fault him for one Day extra?  Dispatched the next Day then arrived in Chicago 5 Days later. It's absolutely amazing and quite fast for a custom made unit, especially from China.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

These shipping concerns really have been blown way out of proportion...

You guys would go nuts waiting the 30-45 I do for any package, with a few exceptions. Just chill. Your purchases will arrive when they do.


----------



## baron-samedi

1clearhead said:


> Actually, I think the *Sendiy M2 *don't sound dark at all. It's just a slight V-shape signature with plenty of details and a BIG soundstage to go with it. That's what makes them so popular and unique. Now, with the *HLSX-808*, they seem to bring that same harmony, but with slightly better clarity on the vocals and details.....Thanks to the BA armature provided, of course! I say, either of them could make a great edition to your collection, but I do think the Sendiy M2 sounds closer to the Pro 80's, while the vocals and treble on the HLSX-808 sounds closer to higher grade headphones, especially on the upper range.
> 
> About the K3003's......
> The first link is the one's I have. The K3003 by ****.


 
 So which one is brighter, has more treble presence - M2 or 808? Also which one has stronger bass?
  
 So you think 808 is better than K3003 by ****, which costs twice as much?


----------



## Floss99

Hi, I'm very new to the world of chinese IEMs and have read through a small part of this thread. From what Ive gathered, these seem to be some of the best performing options for under $100:

HLSX-808
TK12/TK13
DQSM
Easy UEs
**** UEs

I currently own shure se215 special editions, but im looking to upgrade. Which do you think are the best performers within this price point? Looking forward to hearing your responses!


----------



## zest

thomas de brito said:


> you did not have to pay any custom fees?
> I too live in france thats why i am asking


 
 No, you should pay the VAT, but when using national posts, it's unusual unless the value is high. When using services like DHL, UPS, Fedex and some others they declare everything, you have to pay VAT and handling charges.
 Many asian sellers are used to that and the value on the parcel is lowered or marked as gift. In France you have to add custom fee if the value is > 150€.
  
 Edit: Easy UEs size comparison
  
 From left to right : Zero Audio Tenore, Vsonic GR07, Letv AM, UEs


----------



## baron-samedi

paulpark222 said:


> I wrote a review only in Korean but might write the english version sometime later when I'm not busy.
> 
> Anyway, go for the B3. I owned it for a while and they are really good for it's price. I can say that for sure..
> 
> ...


 
 Can you give any short comparisons between *B3 *and the ones you reviewed that are in similar price range, like* **** UEs, LZ-Z03A*?
 Or even, maybe, can you compare their sound signature to *DQSM*, since I'm interested in them as well, although they are probably way better? Thanks


----------



## bhazard

Shipping times should not be discussed here in depth. Use ePacket if you are in the US for a 2-3 week turnaround. Anything else expect 30 days or more, or pay for the quicker shipping.
  
 Easiest way to handle the wait is to order and forget, otherwise just pay the premium for local brands which may or may not do much for you. It is very difficult to get the same value from a Sennheiser/Audio Technica earphone as you would with the latest Chinese offerings, nor do they update with new models as much, so keep that in mind. There is always a mid-ground with companies like Fiio and Dunu, which are sold on Amazon and make excellent equipment.
  
 As far as doubting spending accumulated money on cheap iems, you won't know your preferred sound signature and soundstage differences unless you try or buy multiple iems. You can spend $10 doing so, or spend $200+ each. I preferred $10 each.
  
 Now I'm more interested in high end sets, but there is always a need for a gym pair that I pay less than $30 for that I won't get mad at for breaking.


----------



## Charliemotta

bhazard said:


> Shipping times should not be discussed here in depth. Use ePacket if you are in the US for a 2-3 week turnaround. Anything else expect 30 days or more, or pay for the quicker shipping.
> 
> Easiest way to handle the wait is to order and forget.


 
 Just like the commercial says.  "Set it and forget it".


----------



## donalo

hahaha... sure just like that.
  
 How about package protection *bhazard*


----------



## Podster

charliemotta said:


> Just like the commercial says.  "Set it and forget it".


 

 Exactly Charlie, once you have gotten a couple 30 day + packages you tend to lighten up of those shipping times


----------



## bhazard

donalo said:


> hahaha... sure just like that.
> 
> How about package protection *bhazard*


 
 Are you asking or being condescending? If you're asking, places like Aliexpress cover the item if it is not received, just like eBay.
  
 If you're being condescending, read the second sentence again and learn something new.


----------



## donalo

ok. i haven't really shop from aliexpress.
  
 I'll give a try soon


----------



## Podster

donalo said:


> ok. i haven't really shop from aliexpress.
> 
> I'll give a try soon


 

 If it will make you feel better or more secure about AliEx orders I live in the middle of the US and I have over 5 pages of orders with them over the years and have never had a problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've ordered stuff from them from pennies to hundreds, they are well know and I've been satisfied with them and most if treated with the same respect you expect will take good care of you. I've had some small issues, QC and once but only once got a bad product for $16 but most sellers will work hard to please and keep their good standing within the community.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

I'm surprised a lot of you that are impatient are still sticking with AliExpress. Amazon has a lot of these Chinese headphones, the more popular ones we are discussing w/ 2 day shipping. They just have a seller who renames them. Check out JayFi for instance, that store has 4 popular headphones that are frequently recommended here just "re-named" - but what you receive is the exact same thing.
  
 Keywords to search in amazon, GranVela, Apie, ActionPie, VJJB, KZ (the ATEs, and K9's are on there), JayFi. I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Skullophile

Use this thread for Ali shipping discussion

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805466/ae-shipping-discussion-thread#post_12531674


----------



## goodluck4u

When we use amazon sellers, we carefully see whether the products are send by *FBA (fulfillment by amazon) or not.* If not, almost all products are sent from Chinese main land. How to use it has a different way: you are in the US or not. This is for shipping fee.


----------



## 1clearhead

baron-samedi said:


> So which one is brighter, has more treble presence - M2 or 808? Also which one has stronger bass?
> 
> So you think 808 is better than K3003 by ****, which costs twice as much?


 
  
 The M2 and the 808's has great treble presence, giving the edge to the 808's for slightly better clarity and details in the upper-range due to the BA armature that pushes the 808's a little further. I wouldn't necessarily call any of them brighter, since it doesn't seem to register above the rest of the frequency, but rather clear with plenty of details from one end to the other. On the bass region, they both do extremely well and seem to be fairly matched, almost like having the same dynamic driver on both units!
  
 About the HLSX-808 and the K3003 by ****.....
  
 The only thing the K3003 has over the 808's is that is a tad bit more airy. As for the 808's, they better the K3003 on the quality of detail in the bass region, midrange, and treble. With the 808's soundstage and instrument separation is bigger and easier to listen on most genre's and the K3003 does sound harsh and sibilant at times with less control on hi-end details. The 808's has a crisp and clear sound to them that's hard to resist. They are just harmonically fluent with certain instruments like guitars and other string instruments.
  
 .....Hope this gives a better perception on what you're looking for.


----------



## wastan

not to flog a dead horse but my sale order, which included the delayed M2, just landed in my mailbox on the East coast USA. I suspect the rest of you won't be far behind.


----------



## nhatduongchi

Some KZ models are on Amazon prime for only a couple dollars more.


----------



## nolife1123

wastan said:


> not to flog a dead horse but my sale order, which included the delayed M2, just landed in my mailbox on the East coast USA. I suspect the rest of you won't be far behind.


 
 Yeah, mine shows it being shipped by air every single day for 5 days now, which is kinda weird, like it's been sent 5 times, oh well, usual tracking stuff.
 How do you like them OOTB? if you've had a listen on them yet.


----------



## peter123

Seriously guys, can we talk about other things than your shipping (which is probably identical to that of everybody else shopping from China). There's even an own thread for those of you who finds this interesting, why don't you go and have a blast there.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

carlsan said:


> Those  PMV  A-01's look really good. Hopefully someone will order a pair and let us know how they sound.


 
  
 I just posted up a review with my thoughts on the *PMV A-01*:  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15843


  
 --


----------



## HiFiChris

Seemingly simultaneously with Justin, I just posted my review of a new hybrid triple-driver in-ear called PMV A 01: http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15844
  
 
 Very brief summary: good sound for the price, at best average fit (for me) due to the short nozzle, questionable vent placement.
  
  

 ​


----------



## kr0mka

zest said:


> No, you should pay the VAT, but when using national posts, it's unusual unless the value is high. When using services like DHL, UPS, Fedex and some others they declare everything, you have to pay VAT and handling charges.
> Many asian sellers are used to that and the value on the parcel is lowered or marked as gift. In France you have to add custom fee if the value is > 150€.
> 
> Edit: Easy UEs size comparison
> ...


 
  
 What are your first impressions on the UEs? I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and I'm wondering what's your opinion on them since I have only seen the review from TwinACStacks so far


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> Seemingly simultaneously with Justin, I just posted my review of a new hybrid triple-driver in-ear called PMV A 01: http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15844
> 
> 
> Very brief summary: good sound for the price, at best average fit (for me) due to the short nozzle, questionable vent placement.
> ...


 

 Thanks Chris, I was just about to ask Bloody if it was tip, Shell shape, nozzle length or a combination? For me a lot of times the nozzle length/shell shape are something that can't be over come if that's just the way your ears are shaped and canal depth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They don't look too bad and mat finish seems to be all the rage right now, saw a guy with cans of spray paint mat blacking his pretty new Ford Mustang! I think this may be being driven by Mad MAx


----------



## Floss99

floss99 said:


> Hi, I'm very new to the world of chinese IEMs and have read through a small part of this thread. From what Ive gathered, these seem to be some of the best performing options for under $100:
> 
> HLSX-808
> TK12/TK13
> ...




Any thoughts on my previous post?


----------



## Niyologist

I love the Fiio EM3. It sounds great.


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> They don't look too bad and mat finish seems to be all the rage right now, saw a guy with cans of spray paint mat blacking his pretty new Ford Mustang! I think this may be being driven by Mad MAx


 
 Nah. A buddy of mine painted his car "Rattle-can Black" ages ago.


----------



## Skullophile

Can't post Taobao links for some reason.

Anyways, get on mistertao.com and type in "Sound Delivery" the first result is a 5 BA earphone that 
Looks dope!


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> These shipping concerns really have been blown way out of proportion...
> 
> You guys would go nuts waiting the 30-45 I do for any package, with a few exceptions. Just chill. Your purchases will arrive when they do.




 Scrambler, I was trying to be tactful but , Yeah.
+1

 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

There was tact in my statement. Well, maybe a tack instead :3 On another note, the HUAST-48 and Tuna S7 should be coming in soon (this week I hope). Hopefully they're a pair of half decent cheapo iems.


----------



## happ

Just received the Easy Earphone "M2" today; here is the link to the ones I got.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.335.B2s0vI&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_4_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=4466fca1-97ac-4ae5-9172-98ea9f7e50e2
  
 For those of you that got or ordered these model "M2" wanted to point out they are slightly different than the original Sendiy M2 that 1clearhead has.
 The drivers appear to be different (from what can be seen looking into the top); the 2nd to the last photo is of the EE M2 driver; the last photo is of the Sendiy M2 driver.
 The EE M2 cable is a little thinner and has a little sticky feel.





  
 Will post sound impressions in a few days.  *OOTB, they sound very promising though.*


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> Just received the Easy Earphone "M2" today; here is the link to the ones I got.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.335.B2s0vI&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_4_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=4466fca1-97ac-4ae5-9172-98ea9f7e50e2
> 
> For those of you that got or ordered these model "M2" wanted to point out they are slightly different than the original Sendiy M2 that 1clearhead has.
> ...


 
  
 I hope EASY didn't alter the sound and quality on these, that would be dissappointing. I would just personally stick to the original Sendiy M2, if that's the case.
  
 .....I look forward to your impressions 'happ'! Thanks!
  
 here's my pics to compare.....


----------



## Paulpark222

I also got my Easy M2 today. Sounds pretty good..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Paul


----------



## smy1

my KZ ie80s will arrive soon. I will let you know if they are good or not


----------



## Niyologist

I'm listening to Snowbound by The Rippingtons with my Fiio EM3. Just amazing. The mids sounds thick and the soundstage is wide. The instruments have a natural tone as well.


----------



## Niyologist

The Shozy ZERO will be in my hands by next week.


----------



## CoiL

happ said:


>


 
 They certainly look having different drivers. Btw, EE-M2 drivers look VERY similar to KZ ED9 drivers (especially covers on those drivers) and I haven`t seen others yet using them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 ED9 = EE-M2 ? Can it be? No surprise if those cheapo manufacturers just change shells and off they go with "new product".


----------



## anticute

coil said:


> They certainly look having different drivers. Btw, EE-M2 drivers look VERY similar to KZ ED9 drivers (especially covers on those drivers) and I haven`t seen others yet using them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Would be interesting if anyone could compare, but then again, I suspect that someone owning the Sendiy would be reluctant to buy the Easy and vice versa. Has anyone tried to ask Easy about this?


----------



## Akmola Lola

coil said:


> They certainly look having different drivers. Btw, EE-M2 drivers look VERY similar to KZ ED9 drivers (especially covers on those drivers) and I haven`t seen others yet using them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i think its a fair possibility that manufacturers change shell, and recycle the drivers or other components and using it in a new products, alot of other manufacturers are doing it i think, but swapping between currently available products using the same shell and vice versa, that would be kind of odd haha
 if the design is new, but the driver is the same with other products, no problem i guess.,


----------



## AudioDHD

Hello all ! Have been lurking this forum for a while now after ditching gaming for creativity.. which has made the use of music an essential tool (mostly bbc radio one essential mixes) while painting. Thanks to recommendations by H20 I picked up some 2nd hand Fidue A83 and was so impressed by their signature I sold my brand new IE80s at a considerable loss. A few weeks later thanks to Clearhead I now have around 20hours play time on these HSLX 808s which are becoming my preference for ease of use and comfort and the closest sound quality Ive found to the Fidues. . Thanks to this thread my collection so far consists of Tenmak Pro, DIY UE custom, DIY IE80s.. Also in transit (or possibly arrived already as am currently on holiday in Rarotonga ) Are some Shozy Zeros and Easy M2s (thanks again to Clearhead) will delve into these two upon return to NZ next week.! 

 Am using Neutron player on Galaxy Note 4 with the Fidues as reference go to IEMs only the 808s come close or equal them, the Tennak Pro, DIY UE custom and IE80 DIY are excellent value for money but the 808s are in a league that not even the original IE80s could surpass except perhaps on Soundstage and adjustable bass , another way of putting it would be to say if my original IE80s sounded like these HLSX 808s ..I would have kept them! Unreal for sub $50 Chinese IEMs. 

Word of warning! The day before flying out on this holiday my bank phoned me to report suspicious behaviour through my mastercard on Aliexpress and upon checking my account I had indeed had many $100s taken out through a barrage of unauthorized transactions! Have since contacted Aliexpress security and provided all the information and they are in the process of refunding the unauthorized transactions however the time spent chasing my own hard earned $ and the inconvenience of being on an island with no credit card! Just a friendly heads up! Had put a bit of a downer on an otherwise fun adventure reading your thoughts , experiences and recomendations in this forum and buying these amazing bang for buck IEMs ..anyway thankyou for all the helpful info on these amazing value chinese iems ..Heres a triple vodka Pinacolada to you all ! Cheers!


----------



## crabdog

audiodhd said:


> Hello all ! Have been lurking this forum for a while now after ditching gaming for creativity and which has made using music an essential component as I play music (mostly bbc radio one essential mixes) which I paint. Thanks to posts by H20 I picked up some 2nd hand Fidue A83 and was so impressed by their signature I sold my brand new IE80s at a considerable loss. Now thanks to Clearhead I have around 20hours on play time in on the HSLX 808s which are becoming my preference for ease of use and comfort and the closest sound quality Ive found to the Fidues. . Thanks to this thread my collection so far consists of Tenmak Pro, DIY UE custom, DIY IE80s, in transit (or possibly arrived already as am currently on holiday in Rarotonga ) Are the Shozy Zero and Easy M2 (thanks again to Clearhead) and will dealve into them upon return to NZ next week. .
> With the Fidues as reference go to IEMs only the 808s come close or equal them, the Tennak Pro, DIY UE custom and IE80 DIY are excellent value for money but the 808s are in a league that not even the original IE80s could surpass except perhaps on Soundstage and adjustable bass , another was of putting it would be to say if my original IE80s sounded like these HLSX 808s ? ..I would have kept them! Unreal for sub $50 Chinese IEMs.. a word of warning! The day before flying out on this holiday my bank phoned me to report suspicious behaviour through my mastercard on Aliexpress and yppn checking my account I had indeed had all my money taken out through over a dozen unauthorized transactions! Have since contacted Aliexpress security and provided all the information and they are in the process of refunding the unauthorized transactions hiwever this came as a massive inconvenience as am now on an island with no credit card! Just a friendly heads up and food for thought! But a bit of a downer pn an otherwise fun adventure buying these amazing bang for buck IEMs but hey ..Heres a Pinacolada to you all ! Cheers!


 
 Thanks for the info. I'm feeling pretty hyped after reading that because I just ordered the 808 yesterday.


----------



## mebaali

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm feeling pretty hyped after reading that because I just ordered the 808 yesterday.


 
 Having the same feeling when reading these good impressions (albeit only from few who got these so far) on HLSX 808.
  
 BTW, me too ordered them yesterday


----------



## 1clearhead

audiodhd said:


> Hello all ! Have been lurking this forum for a while now after ditching gaming for creativity.. which has made the use of music an essential tool (mostly bbc radio one essential mixes) while painting. Thanks to recommendations by H20 I picked up some 2nd hand Fidue A83 and was so impressed by their signature I sold my brand new IE80s at a considerable loss. A few weeks later thanks to Clearhead I now have around 20hours play time on these HSLX 808s which are becoming my preference for ease of use and comfort and the closest sound quality Ive found to the Fidues. . Thanks to this thread my collection so far consists of Tenmak Pro, DIY UE custom, DIY IE80s.. Also in transit (or possibly arrived already as am currently on holiday in Rarotonga ) Are some Shozy Zeros and Easy M2s (thanks again to Clearhead) will delve into these two upon return to NZ next week.!
> 
> Am using Neutron player on Galaxy Note 4 with the Fidues as reference go to IEMs only the 808s come close or equal them, the Tennak Pro, DIY UE custom and IE80 DIY are excellent value for money but the 808s are in a league that not even the original IE80s could surpass except perhaps on Soundstage and adjustable bass , another way of putting it would be to say if my original IE80s sounded like these HLSX 808s ..I would have kept them! Unreal for sub $50 Chinese IEMs.
> 
> Word of warning! The day before flying out on this holiday my bank phoned me to report suspicious behaviour through my mastercard on Aliexpress and upon checking my account I had indeed had many $100s taken out through a barrage of unauthorized transactions! Have since contacted Aliexpress security and provided all the information and they are in the process of refunding the unauthorized transactions however the time spent chasing my own hard earned $ and the inconvenience of being on an island with no credit card! Just a friendly heads up! Had put a bit of a downer on an otherwise fun adventure reading your thoughts , experiences and recomendations in this forum and buying these amazing bang for buck IEMs ..anyway thankyou for all the helpful info on these amazing value chinese iems *..Heres a triple vodka Pinacolada to you all ! Cheers!*


 

 I have a second pair of HLSX-808 on the way from EASY earphones with the port hole in the center rear of the housing. I'm hoping it sounds the same as the one I first wrote about and posted from the taobao website. I'll keep everyone informed.....It should get here anyday now!
  
 .....I'll take a Pinacolada anytime! Cheers!


----------



## teston

coil said:


> They certainly look having different drivers. Btw, EE-M2 drivers look VERY similar to KZ ED9 drivers (especially covers on those drivers) and I haven`t seen others yet using them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If EE really do this then they made a very bad move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I believe that there is some guys that own all the Sendiy M2, KZ ED9, and Easy M2.
 Or else I would go and see for my self since there is a local reseller that sell KZ ED9.
 Easy M2 is on da way.


----------



## peter123

I've got the EE M2 on the way and have the ED9 already so should be able to compare at least the two of them pretty soon.....


----------



## DIoQ

I recently bought the Aidu Ax8 as my entry device into this world.
  
 the first one to arrive was the model you see in all the images, pretty good looking device, except the on/off- hold button did not function at all.could only be turned on by connecting to power or pc.
 the item was returned to the seller no questions asked a second one was sent out.
 (to those who return stuff to aliexpress, take a refund and create a second purchase outright, when the device is returned to the seller the dispute is closed and the replacement item is no longer covered by aliexpress, another dispute cannot be opened on new device)
  
 weeks later the second device arrived and the exterior of the device was different the on/off button was completely different.
 I would not call myself very knowledgeable on HiFi sound terminology, so I can only say that the original device sounded warmer than the second.
 I have been using this with the topping NX2, its a basic amp and dac I know but I can't fault it, infact I would highly recommend it. so I was running the Ax8 with line out into the NX2 for only two days before the line out blew, nothing but low volume and high distortion now.
  
 a few basic pointers on this player
 - the main menu always stays in Chinese, thank god for the icons.
 - it will alphabetise your artists(normal) your albums(normal) it also does the tracks within an album.
 -the lock button works, but very slowly, there is a small animation on the screen that you have to wait for every time.
 -the battery life last one day, approx 7 to 8 hours of use.
 - does not always read flac files (even though all my files are flac)
 -"disk error" is also a frequent, not sure if that is because I am running a 128gb card in it.
 - the latest thing is what I can only describe as skipping, sounds exactly like what my old cd walkman used to do.
  
 my biggest regret with this purchase is for 20 bucks more I could have got the fiio x1.
  
 in conclusion this is a really good looking device, the menu system works fine,scroll wheel has a nice feel, but it's and unmitigated disaster to try play music through it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> Would be interesting if anyone could compare, but then again, I suspect that someone owning the Sendiy would be reluctant to buy the Easy and vice versa. Has anyone tried to ask Easy about this?


 





Easy has Flat out told me that these ARE NOT SENDIY. They are his design (I'm taking it that means internal) and they have His Logos on them. He maintains they are as good as the Sendiy units.
  
 I have a pair coming as well.
  








 TWIN


----------



## DIoQ




----------



## Ahdiofyle

Any go-to Chinese Bluetooth in-ears with Apt-X? I heard mentioned throughout the forum QCY but I see many variations.


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Seemingly simultaneously with Justin, I just posted my review of a new hybrid triple-driver in-ear called PMV A 01: http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15844
> ...


 
  
 Whoops, almost missed your comment as I didn't get a notification. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure that it's mainly the squared/bulky shape in the front section for me. Having large and deep ears, this shape (along with the rather short nozzles) is almost always a problem for me (as much as I love the Audio Technica ATH-IM03 (well, I cannot enjoy it at the moment as I discovered the mid/treble imbalance is caused by a lacking acoustic damper in one nozzle although the IEMs were bought new - I am currently in touch with AT Germany but they are not very responsive and waiting for a reply from the Japanese representatives), the shape makes the in-ears neither comfortable nor easily sealing for me). A longer nozzle and/or less squared shape in the front would easily resolve this issue I have with the PMV. And although I normally dislike SpinFit tips with about all IEMs, they work really well for my ear shape and the A 01.


----------



## baron-samedi

1clearhead said:


> The M2 and the 808's has great treble presence, giving the edge to the 808's for slightly better clarity and details in the upper-range due to the BA armature that pushes the 808's a little further. I wouldn't necessarily call any of them brighter, since it doesn't seem to register above the rest of the frequency, but rather clear with plenty of details from one end to the other. On the bass region, they both do extremely well and seem to be fairly matched, almost like having the same dynamic driver on both units!
> 
> About the HLSX-808 and the K3003 by ****.....
> 
> ...


 
 After such comments its very hard for me not to order them.


----------



## kendfw

anticute said:


> Would be interesting if anyone could compare, but then again, I suspect that someone owning the Sendiy would be reluctant to buy the Easy and vice versa. Has anyone tried to ask Easy about this?




I have a delivery of easy m2 today and I do have a Sendiy m2. However, I may not as critical as you guys. I'll post my impression. Those earphones are for my nephews.


----------



## Lurk650

My coworkers UEs got processed thru SF ICS yesterday so should have them today. 

I kinda want to try the 808s to compare to the Bette but at $40 it's a bit too much for that sole reason


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> My coworkers UEs got processed thru SF ICS yesterday so should have them today.
> 
> I kinda want to try the 808s to compare to the Bette but at $40 it's a bit too much for that sole reason


 

 $40 ? Oh no.
  I'd say it's a lot less than that;
   Head-fi members discounts


----------



## trumpethead

I received both my Easy M2 and the UE Custom yesterday and gave a Brief listen before beginning the burn process. I am not familiar with all of the terminology but I will say that the Easy M2 sounds very good ootb. I cannot compare to the Sendiy but the quality of sound is very clear and detailed.. I could feel it begin to open up after a few songs and could hear the potential. The bass was there but not overwhelming..can't wait to listen with some burn in.. If the Sendiy is better than this I will be purchasing it...my poor wallet..as for the UE Custom with the initial listen I would have to say that Twins description in his review is pretty much spot on. The clarity on this thing is Amazing and this is just ootb with no burn in...I rolled various tips including the large Auvo which did help but still have not found that perfect fit and seal...fairly well balanced to my ears with a bit of extra bass..heard some of that"ninja treble" that Twin was gushing about and I now know why he wad gushing lol..The mids are almost perfect..something special here and this is just the initial listen...going to be difficult to leave them be and let then burn in...@ Twin, thanks again for another stellar recommendation, you have not steered me wrong yet..Will update after burn in...Two excellent earphone purchases!!


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> I received both my Easy M2 and the UE Custom yesterday and gave a Brief listen before beginning the burn process. I am not familiar with all of the terminology but I will say that the Easy M2 sounds very good ootb. I cannot compare to the Sendiy but the quality of sound is very clear and detailed.. I could feel it begin to open up after a few songs and could hear the potential. The bass was there but not overwhelming..can't wait to listen with some burn in.. If the Sendiy is better than this I will be purchasing it...my poor wallet..as for the UE Custom with the initial listen I would have to say that Twins description in his review is pretty much spot on. The clarity on this thing is Amazing and this is just ootb with no burn in...I rolled various tips including the large Auvo which did help but still have not found that perfect fit and seal...fairly well balanced to my ears with a bit of extra bass..heard some of that"ninja treble" that Twin was gushing about and I now know why he wad gushing lol..The mids are almost perfect..something special here and this is just the initial listen...going to be difficult to leave them be and let then burn in...@ Twin, thanks again for another stellar recommendation, you have not steered me wrong yet..Will update after burn in...Two excellent earphone purchases!!




Try Medium Auvio. That's what I have on the UE. Also, with burn in they indeed get even better


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> $40 ? Oh no.
> I'd say it's a lot less than that;
> Head-fi members discounts


 
 I'll message him and see


----------



## isai

Hi all, long time lurker to the dismay of my wallet!
 Speaking about the Sendiy/Easy M2 you can see there is 2 adds right now regarding this iem, one a little more expensive that might be the original Sendiy or at least with the original drivers.
 I guess someone could ask Easy directly.
 Looking forward happ impressions between the two.


----------



## happ

twinacstacks said:


> Easy has Flat out told me that these ARE NOT SENDIY. They are his design (I'm taking it that means internal) and they have His Logos on them. He maintains they are as good as the Sendiy units.
> 
> I have a pair coming as well.
> 
> ...


 

 As far as IEM purchases on AE, the Easy Earphone seller is the best I've dealt with.  They are honest, respond to all questions and ship their stuff fast.
 By them saying their model M2 is not the same as the Sendiy, their own design, etc. confirms this.
  
 By the way, Easy Earphone does (did) sell a strip down version of the Sendiy M2; without the retail packaging.  I got one from them about a month ago and noted they were exactly the same, and came with both the black and silver filters.


----------



## nolife1123

happ said:


> As far as IEM purchases on AE, the Easy Earphone seller is the best I've dealt with.  They are honest, respond to all questions and ship their stuff fast.
> By them saying their model M2 is not the same as the Sendiy, their own design, etc. confirms this.
> 
> By the way, Easy Earphone does (did) sell a strip down version of the Sendiy M2; without the retail packaging.  I got one from them about a month ago and noted they were exactly the same, and came with both the black and silver filters.


 
 When I asked if the Easy M2 is exactly the same as Sendiy M2 just rebranded (a month ago) the response was:
  

```
friend : this is the same with the sendiy M2 , AND now i make it by myself !
```


----------



## B9Scrambler

nolife1123 said:


> When I asked if the Easy M2 is exactly the same as Sendiy M2 just rebranded (a month ago) the response was:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Thought I remembered this being posted earlier...


----------



## nolife1123

b9scrambler said:


> Thought I remembered this being posted earlier...



Yeah, I did post it, a month ago when we wondered if they truly are the Sendiy M2's. But now I don't really know what to think of his reply.


----------



## 1clearhead

nolife1123 said:


> When I asked if the Easy M2 is exactly the same as Sendiy M2 just rebranded (a month ago) the response was:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 

 Hope it sounds just as good. .....I didn't know he was going to change the drivers. So, just a reminder....all my reviews are specifically targeted towards "the original Sendiy M2". This is just incase their might be some discrepancies in their sound. So, hopefully 'happ' may get to enlighten us with the differences, if any.
  
 .....It'll be really great that after all they sound the same!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi guys,
 I read some (lot) of you have buy from Easy.Earphones....is it normal if it take more than a month to receive the package and that it is impossible to track it?
  
 I begin to be worried as I receive others orders I made after this one...
  
 I'm from Canada.


----------



## lesp4ul

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi guys,
> I read some (lot) of you have buy from Easy.Earphones....is it normal if it take more than a month to receive the package and that it is impossible to track it?
> 
> I begin to be worried as I receive others orders I made after this one...
> ...


 
 send a message to the seller


----------



## B9Scrambler

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi guys,
> I read some (lot) of you have buy from Easy.Earphones....is it normal if it take more than a month to receive the package and that it is impossible to track it?
> 
> I begin to be worried as I receive others orders I made after this one...
> ...




That's pretty much my experience with nearly every AliExpress purchase. I'm in Ontario. It'll get there when it does.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay thanks, just wanna know if it's normal.
  
 HCK was really fast: 2 weeks.
  
 But i'm unlucky and got a defective item (LZ-02A broke in 2 half when I pull the tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...
  
 All the rest was top notch and I listen to my new Xduoo X3 with the Mrz Tomohawk right now. Purcell viols sonata by Jordi Savall sound quite good with it!
  
 Hope HCK will be collaborative tough...feel kind of damned and I wonder if the LZ construction is poor and untrustable. Don't even listen to them.


----------



## HiFiChris

For shipments from China/HK to Germany (regular registered air mail), I've experienced anything between one week and more than two months. Usual time was around two weeks.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, breaking down and buying a used Rose Mojito from a gracious forum member, and sent a PM about an xDuoo X3, so hopefully have two new toys coming to me soon.


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> For shipments from China/HK to Germany (regular registered air mail), I've experienced anything between one week and more than two months. Usual time was around two weeks.


 

 Two months! I'm guessing more than one Deutsche Bundespost worker was threatened in this instant


----------



## HiFiChris

podster said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > For shipments from China/HK to Germany (regular registered air mail), I've experienced anything between one week and more than two months. Usual time was around two weeks.
> ...


 
  
 I guess it spent a lot of time at the airport/customs always when it took that long. Two cases I still remember when it took that long were the KZ [not sure about the model, but that thing with the integrated Amp and EQ module] and DUNU DN-2000J (10 weeks or so). The other cases were non-hifi-related things I don't remember (small electro parts and such stuff). Would arrive faster with a pigeon.


----------



## bneundh

My hisound ha-2 just arrived!

I have PS vita and a fiio E10K. I am no expert in audio but when I compare the sound the vita sounds much more.. cleaner/full/clearer? It just sounds better compared to the E10K. Did I get a fake e10k or should I sell the fiio and get another DAC/amp? If so which one's the best for this IEM for max 200$? Do I even need an amp and just get a dac since this iem is advertised to be easy to drive? http://www.head-fi.org/t/798613/hisoundaudio-ha-2-single-ba-in-ears-info-reviews-impressions/0_100

Thanks for your attention!

(I would want a non-portable one for better audio quality but I want to use the IEM outside the house too so... I guess I'm stuck with portable then? Shrugs)


----------



## CADCAM

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi guys,
> I read some (lot) of you have buy from Easy.Earphones....is it normal if it take more than a month to receive the package and that it is impossible to track it?
> 
> I begin to be worried as I receive others orders I made after this one...
> ...


 
 I have ordered only a couple times from Easy through Ali...but I can tell you it took just shy of a month to receive my M2's. All this _have_ _patience_ and _it will get there when it does_ does absolutely nothing for me and I'm most likely done ordering from Ali until they can get a reasonable & consistent turn around time on ordered products. When I order something I'm usually waiting like a kid to get it in and check it out so (for me) ordering through an amazon or feebay is the way to go. Although amazon is now shipping a bit slower too I notice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also more on topic I'm not feeling the M2's at this point...silver nozzles are a bit slow sounding and black nozzles sounded really weird with zero bass. Tried stock red bore tips, spinfits and one other tip in my inventory with no luck. I need to do some extensive tip rolling and more burn-in I guess. I'll post if things change...


----------



## trumpethead

lurk650 said:


> Try Medium Auvio. That's what I have on the UE. Also, with burn in they indeed get even better


----------



## B9Scrambler

bneundh said:


> My hisound ha-2 just arrived!
> 
> I have PS vita and a fiio E10K. I am no expert in audio but when I compare the sound the vita sounds much more.. cleaner/full/clearer? It just sounds better compared to the E10K. Did I get a fake e10k or should I sell the fiio and get another DAC/amp? If so which one's the best for this IEM for max 200$? Do I even need an amp and just get a dac since this iem is advertised to be easy to drive? http://www.head-fi.org/t/798613/hisoundaudio-ha-2-single-ba-in-ears-info-reviews-impressions/0_100
> 
> ...


 
  
 Another VITA owner! We are a rare breed, hence why Sony has just thrown the thing off a cliff and stopped supporting it...*harrumph*. All jokes aside, the VITA outputs some quality sound, but wow is the amp ever weak. I can't imagine it being near suitable for someone who likes their music loud. Pairing it with something as basic as the Topping NX1 works wonders.


----------



## trumpethead

Thanks, I'll have to try and find some. I bought a bunch of Large when Radio Shack was in biz and they usually work good for me..I think it's the short nozzle on the phone but it still sounds great! Very close to the TK12 but not quite...that's a hard one to beat.. Waiting on TK13 impressions...


----------



## bneundh

I see. I want to use the IEM not just with the vita but also with my phone for outdoor use and my laptop tho.

For the HA-2 it's loud enough on -1/-2 max volume on vita.


----------



## HiFiChris

Yeah, the PS Vita is surprisingly capable for audio playback. Output impedance is more or less acceptable as well (around 2.5 Ohms if I am not wrong). You can do the maths, I am too lazy for that.

 The Nintendo 3DS (not the New 3DS, just the 3DS) however measures horribly (high output impedance, super early high frequency roll-off, really weak amp section.


----------



## bneundh

Yeah the 3DS do have some horrible sounds and I have that too.

Which is why I need a capable DAC/AMP I guess. Something resembling the vita sound would be enough. I don't think the fiio e10k is on the same level.


----------



## jant71

Anybody try these yet...http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_350472.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

@jant71 Those look nice! I enjoyed the Somic MH415. Will definitely scoop these up at some point.
  
 In the meantime, I'm excited for the arrival of these little dualies from Tingo;
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Tingo-High-Quality-Best-Bass-3-5mm-Earphones-Headphones-For-IPhone-Samsung-Xiaomi-MP3-4/32616758390.html
  
 I'm one of the two orders placed, haha. Here's hoping they're basically just rebranded FXT90s with an inline mic. If so it means they would be fantastic value since the FXT90 is still a pretty darn good iem.


----------



## hakuzen

nolife1123 said:


> When I asked if the Easy M2 is exactly the same as Sendiy M2 just rebranded (a month ago) the response was:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 

 that reply made me order them.. posted my ordered items, adding this: "easy m2 (hope it keeps exact sendiy m2 sound)", so some doubt remained.
 now, the doubt is quite bigger. have got ED9, will check if easy m2 are ED9 re-shelled, if they ever arrives.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> @jant71 Those look nice! I enjoyed the Somic MH415. Will definitely scoop these up at some point.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm excited for the arrival of these little dualies from Tingo;
> 
> ...


 

 Not the FXT90 though similar looking(7mm drivers vs. 5.8 for the JVC)
  
 I thought you'd be continuing your micro driver quest with the Musicmaker TW1 by now...


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Not the FXT90 though similar looking(7mm drivers vs. 5.8 for the JVC)
> 
> I thought you'd be continuing your micro driver quest with the Musicmaker TW1 by now...


 
  
 I didn't even notice that! I bet these will be bassy as heck. Oh boy...
  
 The MusicMakers didn't cross my attention until after I had already ordered a bunch of other iems, half of which were KZs to flush out my eventual comparo....24 KZs in total I think. Thing is going to take forever to write.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> I didn't even notice that! I bet these will be bassy as heck. Oh boy...
> 
> The MusicMakers didn't cross my attention until after I had already ordered a bunch of other iems, half of which were KZs to flush out my eventual comparo....24 KZs in total I think. Thing is going to take forever to write.


 

 Not that I like when they name drop or include a familiar used name but they are the TW1/ER4 so potential clue for how they are tuned?? Not sure Musicmaker phones are tuned to a house sound. The Ting/ Tomahawk and Tomahawk in-ear aren't that bassy(seems the in-ear has three tuning versions though), the SWIII isn't that bassy but the TK12 is.
  
 I guess there is only one way to find out


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Not that I like when they name drop or include a familiar used name but they are the TW1/ER4 so potential clue for how they are tuned?? Not sure Musicmaker phones are tuned to a house sound. The Ting/ Tomahawk and Tomahawk in-ear aren't that bassy(seems the in-ear has three tuning versions though), the SWIII isn't that bassy but the TK12 is.
> 
> I guess there is only one way to find out


 
  
 Yes indeed! I hope they are a quality product. They sure look interesting and MusicMakers' other products are getting pretty much rave reviews all-around.


----------



## Skullophile

b9scrambler said:


> Yes indeed! I hope they are a quality product. They sure look interesting and MusicMakers' other products are getting pretty much rave reviews all-around.


 
  


jant71 said:


> Not that I like when they name drop or include a familiar used name but they are the TW1/ER4 so potential clue for how they are tuned?? Not sure Musicmaker phones are tuned to a house sound. The Ting/ Tomahawk and Tomahawk in-ear aren't that bassy(seems the in-ear has three tuning versions though), the SWIII isn't that bassy but the TK12 is.
> 
> I guess there is only one way to find out


 
 The Ear Keggers and the TK12 sound like they were born on the same father and the same mother, the mother was maybe thirty years older when the Shockwave was born though.
 They share many qualities. All over the taobao Ear Keggers page it goes on and on about besting the k3k3. Theres another one which is the 4BA enhanced edition supposed to best the se846 (should arrive any day now). So maybe MusicMaker is like that guy at the bar who always has a better story (except in a good way).


----------



## Saoshyant

In case anyone might be interested, Hifiman is collaborating with Massdrop to re-issue the RE-0 as the RE-00 for $35:  https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-re-00?mode=guest_open&referer=9V95UF&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%5BSpecial%5D%20HifiMan%20Customs%20-%20Audiophile&utm_term=4-26-2016%20HiFiMAN%20Audio
  
 THey are also doing the same full sized and calling it the HE350 for $99:  https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-he-350?mode=guest_open&referer=9V95UF&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%5BSpecial%5D%20HifiMan%20Customs%20-%20Audiophile&utm_term=4-26-2016%20HiFiMAN%20Audio


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> @jant71 Those look nice! I enjoyed the Somic MH415. Will definitely scoop these up at some point.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm excited for the arrival of these little dualies from Tingo;
> 
> ...


 

 Wow! Now those look nice! Most of my Chinese friends like Tingo IEMs' because of its sound quality. Nice find!


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Now those look nice! Most of my Chinese friends like Tingo IEMs' because of its sound quality. Nice find!


 
  
 I'll be sure to report in if I feel they are worth the price of entry.


----------



## kendfw

@1clearhead Do they like ****?


----------



## db003206

skullophile said:


> Theres another one which is the 4BA enhanced edition supposed to best the se846 (should arrive any day now). So maybe MusicMaker is like that guy at the bar who always has a better story (except in a good way).


 
  
 Now that sounds interesting. If it lives up to those expectations I'll be all over them.


----------



## crabdog

Oh but wait there's more:
  
      Micro DDD unit from Kinden
      Sensitivity: 98dB / mW
      Impedance: 10Ω
      Frequency range: 7-40000Hz
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-quality-3-5mm-Metal-Micro-Moving-Coil-Unit-In-ear-Stereo-HiFi-Music-Earphone-Headphones/32600532620.html

 And these look interesting:


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Best-Headphones-Eachine-E80-In-Ear-Earbuds-Earphone-Hybrid-Iron-Bass-Stereo-Headphone-Earphone-Headset-Red/32603469858.html


----------



## 1clearhead

kendfw said:


> @1clearhead Do they like ****?


 

 They find it a little expensive coming off a Chinese brand, but I'm more than happy with this brand!


----------



## kendfw

Received two easy m2 today. I also have Sendiy m2. Below is a list of my quick impressions. I don't have a high expectation but it needs to be better than my Bose Ultra and comparable to my Sony xba-1.

Appearance:
1. One of the pair has a 5 inches longer of cable.
2. One pair has a lighter stained than the other. Overall, I like ke the Sendiy finishing mire.
3. Easy case is bigger.

Sound (Listened for a few minutes):
1. Easy is easier to drive.
2. OOTB, sound reproduction is excellent but there is a difference in sound signature (source: iPhone 6s+ Songs: Sendiy's CD-ROM)
3. Bass is good
4. Good clarity


----------



## Paulpark222

crabdog said:


> Oh but wait there's more:
> 
> Micro DDD unit from Kinden
> Sensitivity: 98dB / mW
> ...


 
 Stay away from the 2nd one. They sound HORRIBLE..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Paul


----------



## 1clearhead

kendfw said:


> Received two easy m2 today. I also have Sendiy m2. Below is a list of my quick impressions. *I don't have a high expectation but it needs to be better than my Bose Ultra and comparable to my Sony xba-1*.
> 
> Appearance:
> 1. One of the pair has a 5 inches longer of cable.
> ...


 
  
 So, does it mean that they're not as good as the original Sendiy M2?


----------



## Saoshyant

kendfw said:


> Received two easy m2 today. I also have Sendiy m2. Below is a list of my quick impressions. I don't have a high expectation but it needs to be better than my Bose Ultra and comparable to my Sony xba-1.
> 
> Appearance:
> 1. One of the pair has a 5 inches longer of cable.
> ...


 
  
 Mine just made it through ICS, and should be here Monday or so.  Once they were shipped out, the shipping time is roughly 2 weeks, which is pretty much how long it's taken for Easy's orders in the past.  I'll be getting the KZ ED-9 with it, so I'll be having fun with the extra 2 filters!


----------



## crabdog

paulpark222 said:


> Stay away from the 2nd one. They sound HORRIBLE..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the warning Paulpark.


----------



## kendfw

@1clearhead I used Sendiy m2 more than a couple weeks now and it was a big change of SQ from what i had with the exception of my incredible low price Sony xba-1 (<$10 refurbished). Easy m2 didn't come as a surprise to me as much as Sendiy's did. I like easy more since it is easier to drive from my iPhone. Both will do the job for pop music.


----------



## 1clearhead

kendfw said:


> @1clearhead I used Sendiy m2 more than a couple weeks now and it was a big change of SQ from what i had with the exception of my incredible low price Sony xba-1 (<$10 refurbished). Easy m2 didn't come as a surprise to me as much as Sendiy's did. *I like easy more since it is easier to drive* from my iPhone. Both will do the job for pop music.


 

 Wow! That's great to hear! Can you tell us a little of the difference in SQ?.....Like the bass impact, clarity and details?


----------



## kendfw

Easy M2 is a little forward in vocal. I would prefer the clarity on Sendiy m2 but easy is not too far behind. As for bass, i listened to a song withTaiko (Japanese), there was nothing to fault them such as immediate roll off. I would put easy is more on the warm side and Sendiy is leaning towards neutral. If I would to listen to mando-pop, jpop, or kpop, I iwould prefer Sendiy. Probably, listening to a pop music from Asia requires a little bright side to enjoy them. Both will work for listening western pop music. They both considered good based on my price range.


----------



## 1clearhead

kendfw said:


> Easy M2 is a little forward in vocal. *I would prefer the clarity on Sendiy m2* but easy is not too far behind. As for bass, i listened to a song withTaiko (Japanese), there was nothing to fault them such as immediate roll off. I would put easy is more on the warm side and *Sendiy is leaning towards neutral*. If I would to listen to mando-pop, jpop, or kpop, I iwould prefer Sendiy. Probably, listening to a pop music from Asia requires a little bright side to enjoy them. Both will work for listening western pop music. They both considered good based on my price range.


 

 Thanks for comparing! .....That shows me and proves to me that since the drivers are different the sound signature is different as well. This is critical for me to suggest for others not to claim that they are exactly the same if they're made with different parts, for example; like the drivers and cables ARE NOT THE SAME. There's also another IEM like the Sendiy M2 branded with a different name as well, which I never suggested to anyone for the fact that it's not made directly by Sendiy. They sell through Amazon.
  
 Here's the link.....
  
http://www.amazon.com/Noise-isolating-earphones-Winintone-excellent-isolation/dp/B00SLMVI6E/ref=sr_1_209?ie=UTF8&qid=1461735481&sr=8-209&keywords=wooden+headphones
  
 So, when writing a review.....it's important that the person writes a review specifically based on the model(s) they have in hand, for example; Sendiy M2, EASY M2, or Winintone RG-EB601. But, for now I'll just stick to my Sendiy M2 since they lean towards neutral and their awesome clarity, which I wrote about specifically.
  
 Thanks 'kendfw', for pointing out the differences in SQ to us!


----------



## lmfboy01

The accessories given are just a very nice case, an average cable, and various spare tips.  This unit includes a 1 DD + 4 BA in a hybrid format that is becoming very popular.  It’s a good setup that gets the best of both worlds out of their drivers.  In my setup, it includes a Grace m9xx, Cowon Plenue D, and also sometimes my cell phone.
  

  
  
 Sound-wise, these are by far the best I’ve heard coming from Asia and that side of the world.  They easily top the LZ-A3.  The high end seems unlimited, mids and vocals are beautiful and are spot on, and the bass is incredible.  I find they are slightly V shaped with bass that is layered, goes deep and is also very detailed.  It also picks up the different frequencies well, best I’ve ever heard.  Very good at low-normal volumes 48-52 on the m9xx dac.  They are analytical.  No cutoff in the highs, somewhat aggressive, airy with good attack speed.  They are detailed with a good sense of depth.  For you bassheads these are the best out there period.
  

  
  
 An example would be Rihanna Dont stop the music - hear layers and layers clearly, echoes, etc...listen at 50.  These have very slight recessed mids with a top end that has seems to have unlimited range.  Best of both worlds with the natural-ness of the BA, mids and highs going with the killer bass of the dynamic.  The accuracy of the BA in openness, depth, and pace are just amazing.
  

  
  
 I have yet to hear humming or buzzing due to the QT-5 low impedance.  Being sensitive allows them to match with other daps or phones with no need for separate amp or dac.
  

  
  
 I have found using a slightly smaller than normal tip for me worked best.  Once you have your tips and get a good seal, you will be good to go, no need to change, I promise.  Comfort is fine, they are bigger than normal.  Right now for me, over the ear works best using a few Alo Audio cables that have memory wires.  The QT-5 also is very versatile because you are able to switch up cables for different soundstage and listen either over the ear or straight down.  The weight is 60g,  which definitely shows as they are rock hard durable and could fool me thinking its platinum or similar.  The machining is great as well.
  
 A comparison would be the LZa3 sound smoother, a bit cut off the top compare to QT-5.  Another would be would be to the rock zircon, the QT-5 are way more natural and at levels above the Zircon.
  
 Warning...listening with a 8-core cable the sound gets exponentially bigger.....so beware.  The isolation is poor on windy days but otherwise they are just a bit above average.
  

  
 I am sure realistically the design, machining, production and packaging takes quite some time so we all should be very thankful for us enthusiast here getting the next greatest monthly.  I mean even if its takes only a day to manufacture, the value for this particular set and all others are more than worth it.
  
 I won’t post the link for them but I’m sure you can find them easily.  Thank you to the seller for getting these to me fast, and you were right about these as they knocked my socks off.  You are awesome!


----------



## AudioDHD

1clearhead said:


> I have a second pair of HLSX-808 on the way from EASY earphones with the port hole in the center rear of the housing. I'm hoping it sounds the same as the one I first wrote about and posted from the taobao website. I'll keep everyone informed.....It should get here anyday now!
> 
> .....I'll take a Pinacolada anytime! Cheers!




Thanks again for bringing the 808 to my ears!  .. listening to them atm.. am tempted to get another pair but curious to try the ones with wooden housing, do you know anyone who has tried these? definately keen to get another pair just incase they become hard to find later or mine get ruined..

 In answer to your question my pair has the port hole to the OUTER side of the rear and NOT in the centre.. have taken pics of them but do not yet have headfi permissions to upload image just yet.. they are sounding better all the time and unlike the tenmak pro, ie80 diy and DIY EU custom I can not pick on any percievable weaknesses with the 808s .. the Fidue A83s might have more air and sparkle but the 808s deliver bass mid and treble with balance ,no bleeding , good seperation and clarity that has an enjoyable warmth and beefyness to it (especially the fullness of the bass) that seems to be impoving all the time.. my only pickings would be the nondetachabe cable and noticable microphonics , i do like the cable and its tanglefree quality but cant help but wonder how good these IEMs might sound if they could have a cable as good as the Fidues.. the largest sienhauser double flanges provide the best seal that ive found so far.. and once you get a good seal they are phenomenal for the price imo. . Am not kidding when I write these 808s sound better to my ears that original IE80s! Am looking forward to shoving the Shozy Zeros and Easy M2s in my earholes when a get home next week..maybe in time once my bank balance gets over the current onslaught of chinese IEM purchases (and the pillaging of my bank account by an Aliexpress credit card thief) Ill try out the Shockwave 3 and the QT5.. a great way to celebrate the sale of one of these paintings im pumping out while my ears salivate to these luscious sounding bargain IEMs..


----------



## 1clearhead

audiodhd said:


> Hi Clearhead and thanks again for bringing the 808 to my ears!  .. the port hole on mine are not in the centre of the rear but to the OUTER side of the rear.. have taken pics of them but do not yet have headfi permissions to upload image just yet.. they are sounding better all the time and unlike the tenmak pro, ie80 diy and DIY EU custom I can not pick on any percievable weaknesses with the 808s .. the Fidue A83s might have more air and sparkle but the 808s deliver bass mid and treble with balance ,no bleeding , good seperation and clarity that has an enjoyable warmth and beefyness to it (especially the fullness of the bass) that seems to be impoving all the time.. my only pickings would be the nondetachabe cable and noticable microphonics , i do like the cable and its tanglefree quality but cant help but wonder how good these IEMs might sound if they could have a cable as good as the Fidues.. the largest sienhauser double flanges provide the best seal that ive found so far.. and once you get a good seal they are phenomenal for the price imo. . Am not kidding when I write these 808s sound better to my ears that original IE80s! Am looking forward to shoving the Shozy Zeros and Easy M2s in my earholes when a get home next week..maybe in time once my bank balance gets over the current onslaught of chinese IEM purchases (and the pillaging of my bank account by an Aliexpress credit card thief) Ill try out the Shockwave 3 and the QT5.. a great way to celebrate the sale of one of these paintings im pumping out while my ears salivate to these luscious sounding bargain IEMs..


 

 That's great to hear!
  
 My second pair of HLSX-808 is arriving anytime now at my job. These are coming from EASY earphones. They should be here within the hour! They are the best hybrids I found at their price point, by far!
  
 This calls for more Pinacolada!


----------



## Sylmar

I've been eyeing the HLSX-808 myself for some time. Would love to read more impressions. Seems to be a positive experience. 
  
 I also have the MrZ. Tomahawk Z Hydbrid on my wish list but I haven't read reviews yet. I like my Tomahawk earbuds a lot because of the detail they offer in the higher regions so I wonder if these are a good buy.


----------



## AudioDHD

1clearhead said:


> That's great to hear!
> 
> My second pair of HLSX-808 is arriving anytime now at my job. These are coming from EASY earphones. They should be here within the hour! They are the best hybrids I found at their price point, by far!
> 
> This calls for more Pinacolada!




Have been knocking back a few of those tonight haha! Definitely getting a 2nd pair then ! Am still scratching my head over the price / performance of these hybrids , if you know anyone whose tried the wooden housing version would luv to know if the wood provides a quality to the sound 

IMFboy01 thanks for the useful info on your QT5s! am keen to read comparisons between these and the Shockwaves! Am likely going for one of them next..


----------



## crabdog

audiodhd said:


> Thanks again for bringing the 808 to my ears!  .. listening to them atm.. am tempted to get another pair but curious to try the ones with wooden housing, do you know anyone who has tried these? definately keen to get another pair just incase they become hard to find later or mine get ruined..
> 
> In answer to your question my pair has the port hole to the OUTER side of the rear and NOT in the centre.. have taken pics of them but do not yet have headfi permissions to upload image just yet.. they are sounding better all the time and unlike the tenmak pro, ie80 diy and DIY EU custom I can not pick on any percievable weaknesses with the 808s .. the Fidue A83s might have more air and sparkle but the 808s deliver bass mid and treble with balance ,no bleeding , good seperation and clarity that has an enjoyable warmth and beefyness to it (especially the fullness of the bass) that seems to be impoving all the time.. my only pickings would be the nondetachabe cable and noticable microphonics , i do like the cable and its tanglefree quality but cant help but wonder how good these IEMs might sound if they could have a cable as good as the Fidues.. the largest sienhauser double flanges provide the best seal that ive found so far.. and once you get a good seal they are phenomenal for the price imo. . Am not kidding when I write these 808s sound better to my ears that original IE80s! Am looking forward to shoving the Shozy Zeros and Easy M2s in my earholes when a get home next week..maybe in time once my bank balance gets over the current onslaught of chinese IEM purchases (and the pillaging of my bank account by an Aliexpress credit card thief) Ill try out the Shockwave 3 and the QT5.. a great way to celebrate the sale of one of these paintings im pumping out while my ears salivate to these luscious sounding bargain IEMs..


 
 Thanks for the 808 impressions! Mine have been ordered but they're the ones with the hole in the center. I hope they're the same quality as the others mentioned here.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the 808 impressions! Mine have been ordered but they're the ones with the hole in the center. I hope they're the same quality as the others mentioned here.


 
 No worries.....I just received my second pair, today! They are basically the same no matter where the placement of the hole is!  They're EXCELLENT!
 More impressions of mine coming during the week.....


----------



## alizeofeniquito

will order one later


----------



## B9Scrambler

Though you guys might enjoy this. A nice box, suitable for a $10 earphone. That poem though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
​


----------



## goodluck4u

b9scrambler said:


> Though you guys might enjoy this. A nice box, suitable for a $10 earphone. That poem though
> 
> 
> 
> ​




It looks like KZ product package with qkz printed 
PS.
I might also buy HLSX-808. I like bette i.valux 10mm and I want to know the difference between my bette and the 808.


----------



## FUYU

http://aliexpress.com/store/product/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/1825606_32657293556.html
A wooden SE846? The Wood doesn't help with SQ, as these are BA-only. Looks cool, nontheless.


----------



## justvinh

The sound on the LZ-03a improves a lot with spiral dots tips guys, give it a try. On the other note the cable issue I had a few days ago is now gone, idk what happened but I hope it's gone for good ahaha.


----------



## CADCAM

kendfw said:


> Received two easy m2 today. I also have Sendiy m2. Below is a list of my quick impressions. I don't have a high expectation but it needs to be better than my Bose Ultra and comparable to my Sony xba-1.
> 
> Appearance:
> 1. One of the pair has a 5 inches longer of cable.
> ...


 
 What do you think of the black nozzles? I just got mine in (Easy) and the black nozzles have zero bass. The silver nozzles sound better but still not great..kind of strange actually.
 Also did you do any tip rolling? Results?


----------



## kendfw

@1clearhead Put it this way, if I don't ab both of the earphones, I don't mind to buying them. Just like buying a new tv. Once you bring a comparable product home, you will enjoy it without any regrets. Left the easy m2 overnight and listened for 10 minutes this morning, I would not miss Sendiy if I left it at home on a long trip.


----------



## bhazard

justvinh said:


> The sound on the LZ-03a improves a lot with spiral dots tips guys, give it a try. On the other note the cable issue I had a few days ago is now gone, idk what happened but I hope it's gone for good ahaha.




The spiral dots have universally made every IEM I own sound better. I have to switch between medium and large sized ones for different IEMs, but those and senn double flanges are all I use.


----------



## bhazard

I have a lot of new IEMs coming. QT5, TKZ, etc. Going to run anything MMCX based with a balanced MMCX cable too from Penon Audio if I can verify that it is universally possible to use.


----------



## squallkiercosa

fuyu said:


> http://aliexpress.com/store/product/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/1825606_32657293556.html
> A wooden SE846? The Wood doesn't help with SQ, as these are BA-only. Looks cool, nontheless.


 
 It looks amazing. Too bad I'm not willing to pay for a supposedly 5ba the asking price


----------



## BloodyPenguin

sylmar said:


> I also have the MrZ. Tomahawk Z Hydbrid on my wish list but I haven't read reviews yet. I like my Tomahawk earbuds a lot because of the detail they offer in the higher regions so I wonder if these are a good buy.


 
  
 My review of the Tomahawk IEM:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tomahawk-in-ear/reviews/15792
  

  
  
 I like them a lot!
  
 --


----------



## anticute

fuyu said:


> http://aliexpress.com/store/product/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/1825606_32657293556.html
> A wooden SE846? The Wood doesn't help with SQ, as these are BA-only. Looks cool, nontheless.


 

 It might just be me, but doesn't that look like fake wood? It says wood grain, and only "light wood" or "dark wood"..


----------



## kendfw

@cadcam I don't have bass issue (low frequency). You can lookup a frequency test on YouTube to be sure.

The stock tips are good and surprisingly quite comfortable. I am sure you know about a good seal will improve the bass. 

I hope it is not a quality control issue. Of the two easy m2 that I received yesterday, one of them has a shorter cable by 5 inches and a much lighter stained wood casing. During tip insertion, the right side generates a light whistling. I would have to compare the quality later this week since i have another easy m2.


----------



## FUYU

anticute said:


> It might just be me, but doesn't that look like fake wood? It says wood grain, and only "light wood" or "dark wood"..



You are correct.


----------



## VinceHill24

I'm new to Head-fi and all these audiophile terminology but just to add more positive impressions on the HLSX-808 which I've owned for more than 1 week now. I agree with the impressions shared by 1clearhead and Audio HD. This hybrid really has good balance between bass, mids and highs with great detail and clarity. To put it more subjectively, I like bass but not till basshead level so the bass for this HLSX-808 sound just right for me tight, not too excessive and no mid bass bleed. I can even feel the subbass with the right tip. The highs on the other hand is clear and crisp yet not fatiguing as I can enjoy listening on them for long hours.Everything sounds just nicely tuned and balanced from this pair of hybrid and it really seems to improve everytime I listen with it. 

Just to give some input about the HLSX brand, HLSX seems to be an OEM company initially and before they launched their own brand - the Magaosi series they seem to be doing a lots of DIY IEM and headphones alike. The company technical director Reacher who's also a formal sound engineer in China Armature (the biggest BA manufacturer in China) seems to be the one behind the tuning and design of all HLSX and Magaosi IEM. I believe the AFX BA used could be also from China Armature. 

Since the HLSX-808 has a few good impressions, I hope to see more of their other model impressions as well in the future particularly the BK35.

This is my first post in this forum so I apologise if there's any mistake or misconduct. Cheers


----------



## anticute

I only found one HLSX 808 on ali, from Easy. Am I right in assuming that they are all wooden like the one there?


----------



## dilpal

I received the Original sendiy M2, nearly after 70 days from date of order. Btw I am from India. I have listened them for about 3 hours from yesterday. OOTB they have elevated bass and subdued highs. Mids also take the backstage. I have Ostry KC06 and I am huge fan of them. I miss the liquids mids of Ostry and balanced bass of KC06. Till now I much prefer the KC06. They(kc06) are very good for 50$.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

As said, the LZ-02A I receive from HCK was defective (unglue shell), so I think about sharing the pictures of his inside drivers here.
 It can be interesting for some I guess.
  


 Their a grill in the back, so it's a vented driver...don't know anything about drivers!
 HCK sent me another pair, he was very kind and collaborative. I'm still trusting this seller, don't want to make bad image about his products!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## crabdog

anticute said:


> I only found one HLSX 808 on ali, from Easy. Am I right in assuming that they are all wooden like the one there?


 
 I don't think anyone has the wooden version yet. There are 2 metal versions, one with a hole off center in the back and one with the hole in the middle. These are the ones that I have on order:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


----------



## squallkiercosa

anticute said:


> It might just be me, but doesn't that look like fake wood? It says wood grain, and only "light wood" or "dark wood"..


 
 Plastic shell, not real wood


----------



## mochill

GO GO GO , massdrop boufht back hifiman re0, but called re00 with better build and way cheaper @$35 . get them while they last.


----------



## VinceHill24

The wooden 1 from Ali is not HLSX-808 from what I know. Here is a taobao link to the wooden 1 in taobao. The model is supposed to be BK35 
http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=530469470070&toSite=main
My HLSX-808 is the one with gold colour metal housing with the hole at right and left respectively.


----------



## Podster

mochill said:


> GO GO GO , massdrop boufht back hifiman re0, but called re00 with better build and way cheaper @$35 . get them while they last.


 

 Yep Mo, already sent the MassD link to like 10 friends this morning


----------



## mochill

Aint gonna miss theis second chance to have the re0, i was a noob when they stopped making it and i always wanted it. Now i can have it


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anybody heard the **** DT2?
 Chinese brands really like the IE800 shell.
 Look intriguing with their dual dynamic and armature drivers...
 As I feel bad for HCK to send only LZ replacement was thinking to buy the best sub 50$ earphones possible from him...because I just buy sub 25 lately (with the exception of Mrz Tomahawak) But I shouldn't buy more, it became insanity even if I buy earphones for my friends too (they can't beleive the quality you got for the price and I don't think they will return to a ''bestbuy'' store soon)...
  
 Anyway, any suggestions for earphones from this store?
 Will like armature or dual drivers...not test this yet.
  
 Thanks for giving some suggestions!


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Yep Mo, already sent the MassD link to like 10 friends this morning


 
 Are they worth the $35, reviews of the RE-0 look decent but nothing spectacular. Doesn't ship til Aug 5. Day before my bday. Could be a nice bday gift to myself that I may forget I have coming lol


----------



## mochill

They should be worth it


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. I'm feeling pretty hyped after reading that because I just ordered the 808 yesterday.
> ...


 
 Please share feedback about them! Especially compared to VE Monk and KZ ATE which I both own and like, like You do 
 This is my main cheap step-up candidate atm from my favourite single-dynamic-driver WOM-mod:

  
 Want to try DD+BA but another option would be DDD Monk mod


----------



## goodluck4u

nymphonomaniac said:


> Anybody heard the **** DT2?
> Chinese brands really like the IE800 shell.
> Look intriguing with their dual dynamic and armature drivers...
> As I feel bad for HCK to send only LZ replacement was thinking to buy the best sub 50$ earphones possible from him...because I just buy sub 25 lately (with the exception of Mrz Tomahawak) But I shouldn't buy more, it became insanity even if I buy earphones for my friends too (they can't beleive the quality you got for the price and I don't think they will return to a ''bestbuy'' store soon)...
> ...


 
  
 I don't have DT2 but DT2 is one of the popular hybrids among Japanese. some Japanese buyers wrote recent DT2 is not good in particular bad treble.
 Its BA and Dynamic units might be changed before. This is the assumption among Japanese owners.  . Old DT2 has very different sound from recent DT2. 
 In that information, The seller replied a Japanese owner : “DT0316xxx” is new version DT2.　Just took the material upgrade


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> Please share feedback about them! Especially compared to VE Monk and KZ ATE which I both own and like, like You do
> This is my main cheap step-up candidate atm from my favourite single-dynamic-driver WOM-mod:
> 
> Want to try DD+BA but another option would be DDD Monk mod


 
 Knowing how slow the postal system (mainly the customs clearance department) works in my country, I should expect HSLX 808 to reach my hands by the end of May but I will sure update on them with comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Meanwhile, also awaiting for LeTV All metal earphones (bought for 8.50 US$ at AliEx) to reach me by mid of May. I get that these are not liked by few of our fellow headfiers (or just Twin?) who bought them but been raved over at french audio forum by many users for their analytical (somewhat cold?) sound signature from what I understand (via google translation). BTW, came to know about these from a french headfier here in this thread. 
  
 Eagerly looking forward to both these IEMs


----------



## Saoshyant

mochill said:


> Aint gonna miss theis second chance to have the re0, i was a noob when they stopped making it and i always wanted it. Now i can have it




I'll have to remember to compare it to the original.


----------



## happ

nymphonomaniac said:


> Anybody heard the **** DT2?
> Chinese brands really like the IE800 shell.
> Look intriguing with their dual dynamic and armature drivers...
> As I feel bad for HCK to send only LZ replacement was thinking to buy the best sub 50$ earphones possible from him...because I just buy sub 25 lately (with the exception of Mrz Tomahawak) But I shouldn't buy more, it became insanity even if I buy earphones for my friends too (they can't beleive the quality you got for the price and I don't think they will return to a ''bestbuy'' store soon)...
> ...


 

 I have the **** DT2; the SQ is not very good.
 Too bad as the design and build looked very promising with the removable cables and all.
 Recommend the **** DT4 if your seller has them.  Their appearance is not my favorite; with the white body and glitter cable, but the SQ is really good for a sub $40 hybrid.


----------



## Sylmar

bloodypenguin said:


> My review of the Tomahawk IEM:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tomahawk-in-ear/reviews/15792
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! Very clear and thorough review. I'll put it on my wish list.


----------



## Ewen

I received 2 iems today.
  
*VJJB K2:* Another good micro driver, -3dB on the bass and you have a balanced sound, those who are enjoying the JoyRoom E107 should have a look at this VJJB.
 Very slight sibilances, but it's a detail, as is, it's a great tiny iem ( except the flat cable which is really thin ).
  
*Tingo FL800: *This one does not follow the trend of heavy bass, sadly they went to far, it sounds thin and it's accentuated by the small soundstage. It looks like Tingo wanted a BA signature in a DD iem. Overall they are not bad at all, they're just not universal.
 At the moment there are 2 consecutive songs in my X3 that can resume the "problem":
 Mazzy Star - Into Dust: the FL800 shines, acoustic music, voice, all good.
 Moderat - A New Error: a bass benchmark, FL800 sounds weak, thin, no punch.
  
 These are just my quick impressions.


----------



## Ewen

happ said:


> I have the **** DT2; the SQ is not very good.
> Too bad as the design and build looked very promising with the removable cables and all.
> Recommend the **** DT4 if your seller has them.  Their appearance is not my favorite; with the white body and glitter cable, but the SQ is really good for a sub $40 hybrid.


 

 Which version?
 I have DT0915xxx, mine need a quick -3dB in the bass and they sound good.
 My main problem is to find the right tips since these are a bit heavy.


----------



## Lurk650

Received my coworkers Easy UEs today. Slight paint chip next to the logo. Other than that all good. He's not here today but I may give them a listen to make sure there is no QC issues


----------



## CADCAM

Just wanted all you guys to know when I joined this great site just a few years ago I had 2 pairs of crappy hp's and a cheap amp... now thanks to some of you I have the following equipment used just for listening to headphones...
  
  
 Maverick Audio D-2 DAC
 Beresford Bushmaster MKII DAC\amp
 Little Dot MKIII
 Beresford Capella amp
 Keces HA-171 amp
 Biosciencegeek cmoy tle-2082 op-amp
 NAD C542
 Audio Control C-22
 AKG K612 Pro Reference
 Beyerdynamic DT-880 600Ohm
 Koss Porta Pro
 Superlux HD668B
 Superlux HD681 EVO
 Puro IEM500
 Easy M2
 LZ Z03A
 KZ ED9
 KZ ED3c
 KZ EDR2
 KZ EDSE
 KZ HDS1
 KZ ATE
 Mrice E300
 Piston 2
 ROCK Zircon
 VE Monk
  
 I will take some limited responsibility for this but most falls on a few of you....you know who you are...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Enjoy the music people if it wasn't for us the bands wouldn't be working so hard to put out great music!


----------



## Niyologist

Fiio EM3 First Impression:
  
 Punchy, Deep and Impactful Bass
  
 Energetic yet recessed Midrange (Mainly due to the foam ear pads)
  
 Smooth treble
  
 Wide Soundstage 
  
 Average stage depth
  
 Overall Sound Signature: Warm, smooth and fun.


----------



## anticute

Anyone who has/had the HiFiMAN RE-0 and can compare it with our current Chinese favourites? I'd be very interested in at least knowing if they're in the same ballpark, since I assume a lot has changed since 2008..


----------



## danimoca

Hi!
  
 I've got a pair of almost dying Hifiman RE-400's and wanted to know if there are any of these chinese IEM's which can compare to them in terms of tonality and technical ability... I've been for so long trying to find an alternative, but there always seems to be a catch.
  
 I had a pair of Havi's but the cable on one side broke, so I wanted to stay away from them, even though I quite liked them (as much as the RE-400's).


----------



## bhazard

LeTV has their in ears on sale for $5.
  
 http://m.lemall.com/us/product/SdsEarphone.html
  
 Could be a decent gift purchase. Their power bank, phones, and TVs are excellent.


----------



## wastan

Just did a very quick comparison between ed9 brass and easy m2 silver. Very, very similar sound; the bass on the m2 is a little too boomy in comparison, so I'll have to switch the nozzles and see what happens. Soundstage and level of detail are about the same.


----------



## Podster

wastan said:


> Just did a very quick comparison between ed9 brass and easy m2 silver. Very, very similar sound; the bass on the m2 is a little too boomy in comparison, so I'll have to switch the nozzles and see what happens. Soundstage and level of detail are about the same.


 

 Yeah baby, ED9 FTW! Although we are not in the KZ thread the ED9 is by far the best $10 (think around $14 now but still worth it) iem I've ever purchased to date
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not to mention "Black is beautiful"


----------



## Ewen

wastan said:


> Just did a very quick comparison between ed9 brass and easy m2 silver. Very, very similar sound; the bass on the m2 is a little too boomy in comparison, so I'll have to switch the nozzles and see what happens. Soundstage and level of detail are about the same.


 

 I have the ED9 and should receive my Easy M2 within a few days, if they actually sound the same, then that's a big disappointment. I like the ED9 with the balanced nozzles, but I don't see why I'll spend $30 for new shells.


----------



## smy1

just got my KZ ie80s really liking these


----------



## 1clearhead

ewen said:


> I received 2 iems today.
> 
> *VJJB K2:* Another good micro driver, -3dB on the bass and you have a balanced sound, those who are enjoying the JoyRoom E107 should have a look at this VJJB.
> Very slight sibilances, but it's a detail, as is, it's a great tiny iem ( except the flat cable which is really thin ).
> ...


 
  
 Amping the Tingo FL800 makes a world of a difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ewen said:


> I have the ED9 and should receive my Easy M2 within a few days, if they actually sound the same, then that's a big disappointment. I like the ED9 with the balanced nozzles, but I don't see why I'll spend $30 for new shells.


 
  
 Yea, just got a "PM" from an anonymous saying that the Easy M2 sounds totally different in sound signature than the original Sendiy M2's. He claims that the Sendiy M2's sounds way better because of the different tuning. I'm still wondering why would EASY change the drivers and cables? This could put a damper on the original Sendiy M2's and confuse the heck out of everyone on this forum. I have the ED9's and the original Sendiy M2's are superior to the ED9's.


----------



## leobigfield

Received the tennmak pro yesterday. They are really really good for the price! Very neutral to my ears, soundstage seems wider than my Tomahawk earbuds but narrower than the Monks,although the depth it's well behind the two. Nothing in the sound seems to stand out but nothing is bad either. Shells seems really solid, the cable could be softer but seems durable. If you are looking for a neutralish iem at $22,you can't go wrong with them!


----------



## Lurk650

Tested out the Easy UEs my coworker bought. Sounds good so sounds like QC won't be an issue. Compared to mine with 200 hours I notice for sure more controlled Bass, micro details in the mids, overall smoothing/clarity with burn in. Still OOTB is very very good.
  
 Also using my Auvio Medium on his and A/B'ing with the stock tips that came on it the Auvios are a bit more comfortable, and maybe, just maybe, a bit wider of sound stage. Too close for me to tell for sure though. Either way excellent IEM choice. Haven't found a fault with them yet.


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> I have the ED9's and the original Sendiy M2's are superior to the ED9's.


 
 +1. And IMO, the ED9 with brass nozzles is the best KZ of the ones I've heard. The Sendiy is in a different weight class.


----------



## pashhtk27

nymphonomaniac said:


> As said, the LZ-02A I receive from HCK was defective (unglue shell), so I think about sharing the pictures of his inside drivers here.
> It can be interesting for some I guess.
> 
> 
> ...




I guess I am unlucky. My defective lz-02a had channel imbalance problem. One can't confirm the problem with video as it not visual in nature so Hck asked me to send the earphone to him for verification of the problem. Too much hassle sending them back to china and the long long wait. Had to bail out.
Lz-02a sure has a lot of QC problems 

This case calmed my iem hunger for the time being though. Good ending xD

PS: A few days ago the right shell kinda came off a bit from my Kz edr2 while swapping out tips. Luckily no wires snapped and I put it back on. No problems. Same thing happened with my vsonic vc02 once. Now today suddenly the right shell sounds a bit weaker on the edr2. I was already sad about lz-02a, and now this. I will verify the issue tommorrow.
Chinese iem makers should really use better glue to hold the shells.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm sincerly sorry for you.
 When it's a sound problem it's harder to show for sure and i'm happy to don't have to send these back because shipping cost is so expensive here (i don,t know how they do in china to offer free shipping on near everythin).
 It happen to me some months ago on Ebay and it was for AKG 400 that cause distortion even with classical music, seller was saying i'm crazy and still say that after I return it to him in Germany. I test the phones on 3 different music player and amp and i'm sure I ain't crazy. Look like it cost me 20$ (return shipping) to buy some winds and hassles.
  
 Anyway, when they are built correctly the LZ-02A should sound nice I guess.
 Can't tell about durability...
  
  


pashhtk27 said:


> PS: A few days ago the right shell kinda came off a bit from my Kz edr2 while swapping out tips. Luckily no wires snapped and I put it back on. No problems. Same thing happened with my vsonic vc02 once. Now today suddenly the right shell sounds a bit weaker on the edr2. I was already sad about lz-02a, and now this. I will verify the issue tommorrow.
> Chinese iem makers should really use better glue to hold the shells.


 
  What? Just read that after...quite depressing! Double Sorry! Hum, well, that's how I live my 2 minutes with the LZ...if the wires isn't broke it's perhaps the shell disposition that change the sound because one of the drivers is a little mroe far thant the other.
  Hope the glue will repair the sound problem! Good luck buddy!
  
 And from now on I think it's rationnal to be paranoid and very carefull with tips changing of IEM.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Christmas came early. 7 pairs, 7 reviews coming. Unboxing and reviews coming soon!


----------



## Fabi

Hi guys, 
I'm interested in HLSX 808.
I found this website http://www.szhlsx.com/

There is the metal one, the wooden one, bk35, etc. 
And on Ali, in i valux store, there is iems that look like the same. 
Well, I don't know which one to buy... 
How about you guys, which one do you actually buy ? Thanks


----------



## Paulpark222

fabi said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm interested in HLSX 808.
> I found this website http://www.szhlsx.com/
> 
> ...


 
 They're basically the same stuff, it's just i valux who put their own logo on original products.
  
 Paul


----------



## CADCAM

ewen said:


> I have the ED9 and should receive my Easy M2 within a few days, if they actually sound the same, then that's a big disappointment. I like the ED9 with the balanced nozzles, but I don't see why I'll spend $30 for new shells.


 

 I just received the Easy M2 and was not impressed at all. They do not sound like my ED9's. Black nozzles were useless to me...no bass and sounded like the music was being played down a tube at me. Weird stuff to say the least. The silver nozzles sounded better but still freakin' weird. Threw them on my new burn-in station over night and then after a short cool down back on all day. Only tried the silver nozzles but things are better. I also tried several different tips but settled on (believe it or not) the stock blue core tips that come with some KZ iem's.
 BTW I don't use these tips on anything else so once again a strange anomaly for me. I did a back to back with my ED9 and my notes say the ED9 is cleaner, a bit better detailed, more control in the bass and better precision within the details...I know it doesn't sound good for the M2 but I believe they still aren't giving their all. Back to burn-in and let's see what happens. They actually sounded pretty good today during a short listen and they had a quality to them that was pleasing on some levels to me. Bass was sloppy and bit hollow at times.
 I'd say they have improved quite a bit from ootb though and even if this is it for them I'm OK but I've got a feeling they have more coming. I've read they need some serious hrs of burn before preforming to their fullest.
  
 btw system = beresford capella amp & bushmaster dac both off battery and a samsung bluray as source, listening to some stanley clarke east river drive & some black light syndrome...


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> I just received the Easy M2 and was not impressed at all. They do not sound like my ED9's. Black nozzles were useless to me...no bass and sounded like the music was being played down a tube at me. Weird stuff to say the least. The silver nozzles sounded better but still freakin' weird. Threw them on my new burn-in station over night and then after a short cool down back on all day. Only tried the silver nozzles but things are better. I also tried several different tips but settled on (believe it or not) the stock blue core tips that come with some KZ iem's.
> BTW I don't use these tips on anything else so once again a strange anomaly for me. I did a back to back with my ED9 and my notes say the ED9 is cleaner, a bit better detailed, more control in the bass and better precision within the details...I know it doesn't sound good for the M2 but I believe they still aren't giving their all. Back to burn-in and let's see what happens. They actually sounded pretty good today during a short listen and they had a quality to them that was pleasing on some levels to me. Bass was sloppy and bit hollow at times.
> I'd say they have improved quite a bit from ootb though and even if this is it for them I'm OK but I've got a feeling they have more coming. I've read they need some serious hrs of burn before preforming to their fullest.




Man, forgot to mention in that reputation "BLACK"


----------



## kendfw

I would recommend changing the stock tips on your Easy m2. I put kz foams on them and they are a little brighter and open. I like them that way. I used the earphones for more than 10 hours now. Easy m2 is a lot closer in SQ to Sendiy m2 now. I pulled the tips a little forward and the vocal was a little forward. It is all good. Hope those of you with easy m2 are enjoying your new toys. I would pay a couple $$ dollars more for Sendiy.


----------



## Wyrdrune

Do the ED9s benefit from specific tips? I've got the KZ ZN1 Mini, ATE, and VE Monks and, at the moment, I'd choose all of them over the ED9s with either nozzle and any of the stock tips.


----------



## B9Scrambler

wyrdrune said:


> Do the ED9s benefit from specific tips? I've got the KZ ZN1 Mini, ATE, and VE Monks and, at the moment, I'd choose all of them over the ED9s with either nozzle and any of the stock tips.


 
  
 I used to use wide bore tips on my ED9, but ended up going back to stock tips (or something very similar). If you have Sony Hybrids they might be good. What is your least favorite thing about their sound? I'm sure theres a tip out there that will help address it.


----------



## CADCAM

wyrdrune said:


> Do the ED9s benefit from specific tips? I've got the KZ ZN1 Mini, ATE, and VE Monks and, at the moment, I'd choose all of them over the ED9s with either nozzle and any of the stock tips.


 

 I use a stock tip that came with my Puro IEM500's sounds best for me.


----------



## goody

selling my  LZ03A if anyone is intrested


----------



## 1clearhead

kendfw said:


> I would recommend changing the stock tips on your Easy m2. I put kz foams on them and they are a little brighter and open. I like them that way. I used the earphones for more than 10 hours now. Easy m2 is a lot closer in SQ to Sendiy m2 now. I pulled the tips a little forward and the vocal was a little forward. It is all good. Hope those of you with easy m2 are enjoying your new toys. *I would pay a couple $$ dollars more for Sendiy*.


 
  
 Thanks! .....After knowing that the *original drivers* weren't going to be installed on the cheaper priced EASY M2, "on that note", I'll just stick to my Sendiy M2's.


----------



## Mossey

Just ordered some Tennmak IE800's from Ali, does anyone have any experience with them?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


----------



## riodgarp

is there any asian's manufacturer  dac that support apple 30 pin which has warm sounding?  not to mention popular brand like fiio, ibasso, cayin


----------



## Pastapipo

lurk650 said:


> Received my coworkers Easy UEs today. Slight paint chip next to the logo. Other than that all good. He's not here today but I may give them a listen to make sure there is no QC issues




Do it!


----------



## Paulpark222

mossey said:


> Just ordered some Tennmak IE800's from Ali, does anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-IE800-HiFi-in-ear-ceramic-earphone-earbud-headphone-with-microphone-remote-new-free-shipping/32223603803.html


 
 Yup, I've tried all Tennmak IEMs and made a comparison chart.
  
 Join the Tennmak thread for details... http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Lurk650

pastapipo said:


> Do it!




Check my post afterwards, I did listen and they sound just as mine did when I first got them. Very good OOTB and they improve with time. 

TK12 and Easy UEs and I'm golden. Other IEMs interest me but I know they will collect dust. The TK12 is for the relaxing sit back and get lost listen, UEs when you need the music to give you some energy.


----------



## squallkiercosa

bhazard said:


> LeTV has their in ears on sale for $5.
> 
> http://m.lemall.com/us/product/SdsEarphone.html
> 
> Could be a decent gift purchase. Their power bank, phones, and TVs are excellent.


 
 US only, not Canada... Keep telling me wrong zip code


----------



## Mossey

paulpark222 said:


> Yup, I've tried all Tennmak IEMs and made a comparison chart.
> 
> Join the Tennmak thread for details... http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Paul!
  
 Kind of wish I'd bought the Dulcimer now though, haha.
  
 How would you compare the IE800 with the KZ ED9, if you have them?


----------



## Paulpark222

mossey said:


> Thanks Paul!
> 
> Kind of wish I'd bought the Dulcimer now though, haha.
> 
> How would you compare the IE800 with the KZ ED9, if you have them?


 





 Trust me, not only IE800 but most Tennmak IEMs are much better than KZ earphones. 
  
 I consider Tennmak IEMs as monstrous Bang For the Buck products...
  
  
 Paul


----------



## airomjosh

paulpark222 said:


> Trust me, not only IE800 but most Tennmak IEMs are much better than KZ earphones.
> 
> I consider Tennmak IEMs as monstrous Bang For the Buck products...
> 
> ...


 
 +1, nothing on KZ line up can touch the Tennmak Pro and Tennmak Piano. For me they are miles better than KZ IEMs. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Mossey

paulpark222 said:


> Trust me, not only IE800 but most Tennmak IEMs are much better than KZ earphones.
> 
> I consider Tennmak IEMs as monstrous Bang For the Buck products...
> 
> ...


 
 That's great to hear, I'm already rather impressed with KZ so definitely looking forward to receiving the Tennmak's then.
  
  
 I know you've already compared the different Tennmak IEMs, however there looks like there's a sale on the Dulcimers on ali happening now. Do you think the sound signatures are different enough from the IE800's to warrant purchasing them as well? I was under the impression that most of the Tennmak's share the same drivers but in different cases, however it looks like the driver in the Dulcimer is slightly larger than the IE 800 (8mm vs 8.6).


----------



## Mossey

mossey said:


> That's great to hear, I'm already rather impressed with KZ so definitely looking forward to receiving the Tennmak's then.
> 
> 
> I know you've already compared the different Tennmak IEMs, however there looks like there's a sale on the Dulcimers on ali happening now. Do you think the sound signatures are different enough from the IE800's to warrant purchasing them as well? I was under the impression that most of the Tennmak's share the same drivers but in different cases, however it looks like the driver in the Dulcimer is slightly larger than the IE 800 (8mm vs 8.6).


 
 Also, how would you compare them to the Xiaomi Piston 3's if you've heard them?


----------



## Paulpark222

mossey said:


> That's great to hear, I'm already rather impressed with KZ so definitely looking forward to receiving the Tennmak's then.
> 
> 
> I know you've already compared the different Tennmak IEMs, however there looks like there's a sale on the Dulcimers on ali happening now. Do you think the sound signatures are different enough from the IE800's to warrant purchasing them as well? I was under the impression that most of the Tennmak's share the same drivers but in different cases, however it looks like the driver in the Dulcimer is slightly larger than the IE 800 (8mm vs 8.6).


 
 Yup Dulcimer and IE800 sound quite different. Go for the Dulcimer as well if you like thundering bass with decent mid&trebles..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Paul


----------



## Legislative

I hace all the fashionable KZs and also the Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon. To me the last two are head and shoulders above the KZs.

The 107 in particular has such precision I find it enormously addictive. The KZ to 107 is like comparing a classic AB amp to a high quality modern Class D amp.

I much prefer the accuracy of the latter. All the KZs I have lack accuracy particularly in bass where I hear what I'd call micro boom.The joyrooms are in a different league to me, though they aren't a great match for phone output since they aren't very sensitive.

Them and the Xduoo X2 are superb budget aetup


----------



## DcPlusOne

Hey, does anyone knows what the connection of the Easy Ues uses? Two pin westone or the old UE?


----------



## CoiL

Okay, after reading last pages I will scrap out some IEM`s on my to-get-list Sendiy M2, Easy M2, LZ-Z02A and continue to discover with Tennmark, Joyroom, Easy UE and some others.


legislative said:


> I hace all the fashionable KZs and also the Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon. To me the last two are head and shoulders above the KZs.
> 
> The 107 in particular has such precision I find it enormously addictive. The KZ to 107 is like comparing a classic AB amp to a high quality modern Class D amp.


 
 Which KZ`s are You talking about?


----------



## justvinh

goody said:


> selling my  LZ03A if anyone is intrested


 
 Try the Spiral Dots Tips and you might change your mind


----------



## Legislative

I've got the ATE, ZN-1 mini, EDR2 and ED9.


----------



## justvinh

pashhtk27 said:


> I guess I am unlucky. My defective lz-02a had channel imbalance problem. One can't confirm the problem with video as it not visual in nature so Hck asked me to send the earphone to him for verification of the problem. Too much hassle sending them back to china and the long long wait. Had to bail out.
> Lz-02a sure has a lot of QC problems
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My 03a's cable is somehow messed up, it keeps on forwarding track on my phone, it goes away when I adjust the cable tho, contacted Easy and got a partial refund (half value) without having to send it back....


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Okay, after reading last pages I will scrap out some IEM`s on my to-get-list Sendiy M2, Easy M2, LZ-Z02A and continue to discover with Tennmark, Joyroom, Easy UE and some others.
> Which KZ`s are You talking about?


 
 I've got the Tenmak Piano and enjoy them. They seem to be fairly neutral with good detail. It sounds as if the Pro might be slightly better at the cost of losing some bass. The Piano is already fairly light on bass imo so I don't think the Pro is for me. Also I love the Piano in bed at night because I can lie on my side without killing the sound.  My UEs however will arrive today


----------



## CoiL

legislative said:


> I hace all the fashionable KZs and also the Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon. To me the last two are head and shoulders above the KZs.
> The KZ to 107 is like comparing a classic AB amp to a high quality modern Class D amp.


 
  
 Quote:


legislative said:


> I've got the ATE, ZN-1 mini, EDR2 and ED9.


 
 M`kay... So, E107 is beating all of them with all combinations of tips and nozzles possible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What is Your sound signature preference? Your music genre preferences?
 If E107 beats ED9 with brass nozzle and foam mod (neutral balanced signature), EDR2 detailed tight bass and pretty great imaging/soundstage, ATE airy spacious soundstage and great mids...
 then E107 it will be... my next cheapo to go head-to-head against WOM-mod.


----------



## Legislative

My sound preference is analytical detail. The Joyroom are less toward sounding than the ED9 and without the right tip lack bass.
However with turbine tips they suddenly turn into this wonderful flat detail monster. 

I listening to everything, classic rock, Jazz, modern pop, EDM. With rock they are just stupidly good to me, the separation of instruments is amazing.
Before getting them I was swapping earphones everyday. Now I can't listen to any of the KZ for more than a couple of minutes without being reminded how inferior, in my opinion, they are.

I've got the Tennmak Dulcimer and VE monk+ on the way. I'm interested to see how they compare.

Totally the E107 sound like my Takstar Pro 80s though the Joyrooms are better in terms of micro detail.


----------



## Legislative

I didn't like the gold nozzle on the ED9s, used brass and tuned with various tips. I've got probably 50 sets of tips kicking around. No mods.
The sound of the E107 is far less forward sounding than the ED9, less shouty but in bass notes on something like Led Zeppelin you can basically hear the driver distorting on the ED9s well at least that's what it sounds like after listening to the Joyrooms. So much cleaner. Of course you need a decent source.


----------



## CoiL

legislative said:


> My sound preference is analytical detail. The Joyroom are less toward sounding than the ED9 and without the right tip lack bass.
> However with turbine tips they suddenly turn into this wonderful flat detail monster.
> 
> I listening to everything, classic rock, Jazz, modern pop, EDM. With rock they are just stupidly good to me, the separation of instruments is amazing.
> ...


 
 Let me and others know how they compare, especially with Monk since my WOM-mod sounds very similar to Monk.


----------



## nolife1123

cadcam said:


> I just received the Easy M2 and was not impressed at all. They do not sound like my ED9's. Black nozzles were useless to me...no bass and sounded like the music was being played down a tube at me. Weird stuff to say the least. The silver nozzles sounded better but still freakin' weird. Threw them on my new burn-in station over night and then after a short cool down back on all day. Only tried the silver nozzles but things are better. I also tried several different tips but settled on (believe it or not) the stock blue core tips that come with some KZ iem's.
> BTW I don't use these tips on anything else so once again a strange anomaly for me. I did a back to back with my ED9 and my notes say the ED9 is cleaner, a bit better detailed, more control in the bass and better precision within the details...I know it doesn't sound good for the M2 but I believe they still aren't giving their all. Back to burn-in and let's see what happens. They actually sounded pretty good today during a short listen and they had a quality to them that was pleasing on some levels to me. Bass was sloppy and bit hollow at times.
> I'd say they have improved quite a bit from ootb though and even if this is it for them I'm OK but I've got a feeling they have more coming. I've read they need some serious hrs of burn before preforming to their fullest.
> 
> btw system = beresford capella amp & bushmaster dac both off battery and a samsung bluray as source, listening to some stanley clarke east river drive & some black light syndrome...


 
 That's disappointing, I sortof wish I didn't order them.
 Thanks for the first impressions tho!


----------



## 1clearhead

fabi said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm interested in HLSX 808.
> I found this website http://www.szhlsx.com/
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you're interested in the HLSX-808 version coming from HiListening, which you are correct about his website: www.szhlsx.com.....
  
 .....just click below to get the *HLSX-808*
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.DBzH8k&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=921e15c1-e205-49bd-807f-84d73a3b047b
  
  
 If you want the Bette/i.Valux, which has a different sound signature.....
  
 .....than click below to get the *Bette/i.Valux*
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.11.6l2Sjq&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=11176adb-b34c-4f86-937b-bba027a1e54c
  
  
 Hope this helps your choice.


----------



## Akmola Lola

The tiny wire mesh on my ED9 Brass filter is punctured, should i just remove both wire mesh? does it affect the sound?


----------



## farisq

this looks interesting. Among iem feature on penon main page


----------



## crabdog

farisq said:


> this looks interesting. Among iem feature on penon main page



Yeah spotted these a while back. I love the appearance but they're supposedly just a single DD. Waiting on some early impressions


----------



## CoiL

farisq said:


> this looks interesting. Among iem feature on penon main page


 
 They were talked little ago and they are on aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/32653196494.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.84.Z2Ztk3
  
 I`m really struggling between what to get next...
  
 1. TFZ Series-1 #003
 2. HLSX-808
 3. Bosshifi B3
  
 They all fall into same price range and 2 of them have DD+BA configuration. I really like TFZ housing, cable and looks though it is only DD.
  
 I like similar sound signature as KZ ATE & EDR2, VE Monk and Yinjw "IE800" wooden have... and really like how Fidelio X1  sounds on my desktop system (slightly less bass than stock from typical source, having pretty balanced sound signature). 
  
 Which one of them to get and best suited for my taste? Help please!


----------



## Gracesheng

There is a good News for whom plan to buy a Ausdom M05, which is a Chinese Brand. 
  
 To show our thanks for head-fiers who support Ausdom, we'd love to offer a huge discount for this Bluetooth Headphone with APTX. 
  
 But the bad News is that the discount is just for USA district instead of global. 
  
 The price now is $71.99  on *amazon USA*,  but the promotion price is *$39.59, with a Pro Code: J4SSM8MQ *
  
 where to check: Amazon USA 
  
*There are 5 stores offer this headphone, please choose the store: X-fire*
  
  
*Here are the Reviews of Ausdom M05 on Head-fi:*
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14854

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/15000

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14840

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14991

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14771

http://www.head-fi.org/t/792809/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-over-ear-headphones-review

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14904
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14544


----------



## Wyrdrune

gracesheng said:


> There is a good News for whom plan to buy a Ausdom M05, which is a Chinese Brand.
> 
> To show our thanks for head-fiers who support Ausdom, we'd love to offer a huge discount for this Bluetooth Headphone with APTX.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why not global? I know several people in the UK who would jump on these at this price.


----------



## CADCAM

legislative said:


> I hace all the fashionable KZs and also the Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon. To me the last two are head and shoulders above the KZs.
> 
> The 107 in particular has such precision I find it enormously addictive. The KZ to 107 is like comparing a classic AB amp to a high quality modern Class D amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Class D amp...please tell me you meant class A


----------



## Gracesheng

I am so sorry for this limitation. Right now we have no enough stock in UK, so we only offer the discount in USA. 
 Head-fiers who has this headphone knows that it's good.  
 we got many PM to ask for the discount, and we'd love to offer this deals for more people who like AUSDOM and M05
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## nolife1123

gracesheng said:


> I am so sorry for this limitation. Right now we have no enough stock in UK, so we only offer the discount in USA.
> Head-fiers who has this headphone knows that it's good.
> we got many PM to ask for the discount, and we'd love to offer this deals for more people who like AUSDOM and M05
> 
> Thanks again.


 
 Why not offer the discount in EU after you've covered some stock for it?


----------



## Legislative

I've never had a class A hifi amp I've built scores of Class A/B and Class D for my speakers. Currently running Naim 250 clones with a Conrad Johnson preamp clone. But for dynamics and details I prefer a really high quality Class D. I'm currently building a six channel one.


----------



## Gracesheng

Thanks  and we will consider your advice. 
  
 I will make the announcement when we have enough stock


----------



## nolife1123

gracesheng said:


> Thanks  and we will consider your advice.
> 
> I will make the announcement when we have enough stock


 
 That's great to hear! Feel free to make a post here if you do, I'm sure a lot of people would be very much interested.


----------



## VinegarBoy

riodgarp said:


> is there any asian's manufacturer  dac that support apple 30 pin which has warm sounding?  not to mention popular brand like fiio, ibasso, cayin




Take a look at the Creative E-5. It works direct w/Apple products w/o using the "Camera Kit". It features an app that allows EQ and many other options. Check the thread here on Head-Fi.

Other brands also work native w/iOS, I can't attest to them though. My E-5 is perfect for my needs.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i started out with the kz line (hds3, edse, ate, etc.) when i caught this disease before moving on to the tenmakk dulcimer and ie80 and would agree that the tenmakk are in another class--more refined, precise and detailed. the comparison may be a little unfair, since the tenmakk are a bit pricier, tho i'm now seeing the dulcimer for $10, which is a steal.
 anyone compared the joyroom e-103 to the e-107?


----------



## Legislative

That's why I've bought the monk and the Dulcifers, basically Kz prices for supposedly superior kit.
I'm going to compare them to the Joyrooms since the KZs have been relegated to the second division.


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> i started out with the kz line (hds3, edse, ate, etc.) when i caught this disease before moving on to the tenmakk dulcimer and ie80 and would agree that the tenmakk are in another class--more refined, precise and detailed. the comparison may be a little unfair, since the tenmakk are a bit pricier, tho i'm now seeing the dulcimer for $10, which is a steal.


 


legislative said:


> That's why I've bought the monk and the Dulcifers, basically Kz prices for supposedly superior kit.
> I'm going to compare them to the Joyrooms since the KZs have been relegated to the second division.


 
 Have You guys heard KZ ANV (later 2015 version)? ANV is undoubtedly best detailed and layered KZ ever. Period. It`s dead-flat and very detailed. What ANV is somewhat missing though, is sub-bass precence. Atm I`m listening to Steven Wilson - Get All You Deserve llive Hi-Rez rip from original HD-DVD @ 16/48 FLAC on my HW/FW modified DX50 and it`s just so real and "alive"! I`m like in middle of crowd and craploads of details (micro-details) coming from every direction. Another issue ANV has though, is nozzle length and getting right tips (deep fit won`t help). Also in stock, shells are very heavy. 
 Not trying to keep KZ reputation up but they are detail-monsters for such single DD setup. If You have a chance, try them. But they are now discontinued and very hard to find, unfortunately.


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> If you're interested in the HLSX-808 version coming from HiListening, which you are correct about his website: www.szhlsx.com.....
> 
> .....just click below to get the *HLSX-808*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Okay for the first link with the metal version, the wooden one is also appealing but I haven't seen anyone has it.
 The Easy seller just told me the case is different and both sound good. If they sound the same, I will go for the wooden version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I enjoy e107 with double flange and I am looking for some upgrade with balanced sound and better soundstage.
 You also have e107. Do you think HLSX 808 would fit my expectations? 
  
 I read Paul's review of **** UEs, very tempting.
 I have never tried iems with bigger case, so I am afraid its form factor cannot fit my ears and that the nozzle is too short. 
  
 For now, the HLSX 808 is on the top of the list but I am trying to convince myself not to buy both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers


----------



## wastan

crabdog said:


> Yeah spotted these a while back. I love the appearance but they're supposedly just a single DD. Waiting on some early impressions




I've read elsewhere that these are made by the TTPOD folks.


----------



## Lurk650

dcplusone said:


> Hey, does anyone knows what the connection of the Easy Ues uses? Two pin westone or the old UE?




Should be UE style. I'll take a pic In a little bit.


----------



## wastan

I did another quicky test and swapped the easy m3 silver and ed9 brass. With the brass, the m3 was still more boomy (maybe I should call it sloppy) with the bass so the difference with the ed9 isn't just the tuning barrel. I'm just using stock tips on both. This is obviously just a haphazard initial impression and my critical listening skills are almost nonexistent so take it fwiw.


----------



## CADCAM

legislative said:


> I've never had a class A hifi amp I've built scores of Class A/B and Class D for my speakers. Currently running Naim 250 clones with a Conrad Johnson preamp clone. But for dynamics and details I prefer a really high quality Class D. I'm currently building a six channel one.


 
 Yea you know I take that back to a certain extent...I had a couple of those T-amps and Super t-amp back in the day and they sounded pretty good. I vertically bi-amp my current speakers with twin McCormack amps and really am pleased with the results. No class D for me in the main system.
 Good luck on the build... I hear they are doing some good things with analog controlled switching amps.


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> i started out with the kz line (hds3, edse, ate, etc.) when i caught this disease before moving on to the tenmakk dulcimer and ie80 and would agree that the tenmakk are in another class--more refined, precise and detailed. the comparison may be a little unfair, since the tenmakk are a bit pricier, tho i'm now seeing the dulcimer for $10, which is a steal.
> anyone compared the joyroom e-103 to the e-107?


 
  
 Definitely, the Joyroom JR-E107.....the day I received the JR-E103 and listened to them, I sold them a week later. The JR-E107's are just in another level.
  


fabi said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The HLSX-808 will definitely fit your bill, and then some! Right now for the price? These are in a class all by its self!
  
 .....soon, I will write a review on them and the good news is!? .....the housing is even smaller then before with the same drivers!


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> Man, forgot to mention in that reputation "BLACK"


 
 I think you just did....


----------



## fenodi

nolife1123 said:


> Why not offer the discount in EU after you've covered some stock for it?



There are some sellers at Ali which is cheaper than that


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> I think you just did....


 

 LOL, well I was trying to get Ruben and James to post their black ones so that I could stop teasing you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know you want them (in my mind everybody wants them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) LOL Just buy a pair and be done with it, those silvers can be relegated to someplace like the kitchen while cooking, the car for errand runs or even the bathroom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  




 You know you want us CAD buddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 Man do I need to clean those tips


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> .....the housing is even smaller then before with the same drivers!


 
  
 Sorry, I'm a bit confused, which iems are you referring to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will pull the trigger for the HLSX-808 but only next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will take some time to think if I should buy **** UEs too


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> LOL, well I was trying to get Ruben and James to post their black ones so that I could stop teasing you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha! I noticed that too! .....our earwax protects our ears from overdrive! I still got my 2 silver ED9's from "day one" and still going strong with medium Auvio tips!


----------



## 1clearhead

fabi said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit confused, which iems are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I just received a second pair of the HLSX-808's the other day and the housing is even smaller and fits better in the ear!


----------



## Lurk650

808 vs Easy UEs may be the new battle. Hybrid vs Dual Dynamic and generally the same cost. $30-40


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, the Joyroom JR-E107.....the day I received the JR-E103 and listened to them, I sold them a week later. The JR-E107's are just in another level.
> 
> 
> The HLSX-808 will definitely fit your bill, and then some! Right now for the price? These are in a class all by its self!
> ...


 

 thank you sir--i will revise my bulging shopping cart to include the e107. i did just order the wood hlsx808 (couldn't resist drinking the kool-aid) and the diy ie800 on the easy site, which the guy at easy advised were better than the tingo fl800 because they are a **** model. at least that's what i think he advised....


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Man do I need to clean those tips


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> LOL, well I was trying to get Ruben and James to post their black ones so that I could stop teasing you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like they fell out while you were mowing the grass...


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> I just received a second pair of the HLSX-808's the other day and the housing is even smaller and fits better in the ear!


 
 Which ones exactly? Link? Do they sound same as older/larger version?


----------



## bhazard

gracesheng said:


> I am so sorry for this limitation. Right now we have no enough stock in UK, so we only offer the discount in USA.
> Head-fiers who has this headphone knows that it's good.
> we got many PM to ask for the discount, and we'd love to offer this deals for more people who like AUSDOM and M05
> 
> Thanks again.


 
 One of the things I wanted to see from Ausdom was an Apt-X headphone. Thanks for bringing it to the market and the discount!
  
 If you really want to drive sales, use the new apt-X HD chip in a high end headphone under $300 to out compete with Bluedio.


----------



## zest

kr0mka said:


> What are your first impressions on the UEs? I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and I'm wondering what's your opinion on them since I have only seen the review from TwinACStacks so far


 
 I'm no basshead and they're bass heavy, when I mean heavy, I mean overwhelming, with shallower insertion it became more balanced, but still bassy.
 Bass has very good depth, but  sometimes not punchy or tight when it needs to be, mids and lower mids are pretty good, but upper mids and highs sound a bit dry.
 Sound stage is good and close to you, sense of space is average and resolution is fine, compared to my usual IEMs (GR07 and Tenore), they feel less musical/natural a bit.

 Overall, not the FOTM to me, but they're good for the price, with a nice look, good build quality, packaging and accessories, the carrying case especially.


----------



## nolife1123

fenodi said:


> There are some sellers at Ali which is cheaper than that


 
 That's great to know, thanks for that!
 I'll investigate.


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> I just received a second pair of the HLSX-808's the other day and the housing is even smaller and fits better in the ear!


 
  
 Okay, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can't wait to read your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Btw, does anybody know how to buy Auvio medium tips when outside US? Generally US domestic shipping only
 I found some resellers but the shipping is very expensive 20 USD


----------



## CoiL

zest said:


> kr0mka said:
> 
> 
> > What are your first impressions on the UEs? I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and I'm wondering what's your opinion on them since I have only seen the review from TwinACStacks so far
> ...


 
 Thanks for honest subjective impressions. Nice to see some other critical impressions about "twin-hyped" IEM`s (not that they are bad).


----------



## Ewen

loomisjohnson said:


> i started out with the kz line (hds3, edse, ate, etc.) when i caught this disease before moving on to the tenmakk dulcimer and ie80 and would agree that the tenmakk are in another class--more refined, precise and detailed. the comparison may be a little unfair, since the tenmakk are a bit pricier, tho i'm now seeing the dulcimer for $10, which is a steal.
> *anyone compared the joyroom e-103 to the e-107?*


 
 If you're not ready to apply huge EQ on the lower frequencies, go for the E107 ( it is also smaller ).
 E103 is good but only EQed.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Which ones exactly? Link? Do they sound same as older/larger version?


 

 Actually, they sound identical! .....That's the good part! I got the second pair from EASY earphones.
  
 Here's the link I got the second pair from EASY earphones.....
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.uduuwD&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=9e328a97-9393-416c-b8a0-4c0d87edcf9b
  
 My first pair came from this taobao website.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.tUi7GW&id=520850490417&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail


----------



## 1clearhead

The newer versions of the HLSX-808 from HiListener, which EASY earphones is selling is more compact!
 I will be posting pictures side to side with the review later this week.......


----------



## Lurk650

zest, how many hours do you have on them? 

DcPlusOne, pics aren't uploading from my phone. Will try from computer later


----------



## To.M

loomisjohnson Joyroom E107, small but hugely impressive, they are a must-have or rather a must-listen  you should not be dissapointed!


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> @zest, how many hours do you have on them?
> 
> @DcPlusOne, pics aren't uploading from my phone. Will try from computer later


 

 I have that same problem from my phone Lurk


----------



## happ

isai said:


> Hi all, long time lurker to the dismay of my wallet!
> Speaking about the Sendiy/Easy M2 you can see there is 2 adds right now regarding this iem, one a little more expensive that might be the original Sendiy or at least with the original drivers.
> I guess someone could ask Easy directly.
> *Looking forward happ impressions between the two.*


 
 So it is confirmed that the Easy Earphone model M2 uses different drivers than the original Sendiy M2.
 See my previous post with pictures for reference.
 After letting the EE M2s burn in for 48+ hours, the SQ is still quite different than the Sendiy M2; way too different that more burn in time would not resolve.
 Others have posted the EE M2 are easier to drive, and I also verify this.  The overall SQ of the EE M2 is compressed lacking extension in both the lows and highs vs. the Sendiy M2.
  
 1clearhead PM'd me and said he would contact Easy Earphone to see if they can still get the original Sendiy M2s.


----------



## anticute

happ said:


> So it is confirmed that the Easy Earphone model M2 uses different drivers than the original Sendiy M2.
> See my previous post with pictures for reference.
> After letting the EE M2s burn in for 48+ hours, the SQ is still quite different than the Sendiy M2; way too different that more burn in time would not resolve.
> Others have posted the EE M2 are easier to drive, and I also verify this.  The overall SQ of the EE M2 is compressed lacking extension in both the lows and highs vs. the Sendiy M2.
> ...


 
 That's too bad.. I ordered the Sendiy just before the Easy M2 was launched, and felt that I had been unlucky and made a small loss on the price difference. Guess I was actually lucky, then..


----------



## Ewen

I haven't received my Easy M2, but....
  
 According to recent feedbacks, they removed the packaging, one pair of nozzle ( at first ) and *even the driver*, they advertised it with "Carbon Fiber Diaphragm Technology Sendiy M2", "this quality is same As sendiy M2  , just the package is different" and are selling it for $30.
 Am I the only one feeling ripped off?


----------



## zest

lurk650 said:


> @zest, how many hours do you have on them?


 
  
 Around 3 days, I'm not a long time burn in fan, the biggest changes with my IEMs usually appeared between 2 and 48 hours and I don't listen to them a  lot, couple of hours, during the first 48 hours.


----------



## nolife1123

ewen said:


> I haven't received my Easy M2, but....
> 
> According to recent feedbacks, they removed the packaging, one pair of nozzle ( at first ) and *even the driver*, they advertised it with "Carbon Fiber Diaphragm Technology Sendiy M2", "this quality is same As sendiy M2  , just the package is different" and are selling it for $30.
> Am I the only one feeling ripped off?


 
 Additional to that, when asked the reply was also that it WAS the Sendiy M2, while it's clearly not the case.


----------



## CoiL

Lets remind everybody - these are cheap mass-production chinese IEM`s with bad QC (if any) and all those sellers can tell You everything they wish to make You buy something - it`s still all about profit and mass-selling (internet hype). That` s why many in the end return to HQ respected products and brands, even if they are made in china - they still have HQC and make sure all the products they sell are legit, same quality and made to standards set by brand/company. I`m also seeing lately lot of rip-off cases "they are same good or better" etc.by those aliex sellers while there are clearly differences. I`m not surprised if EE-M2 actually is using ED9 drivers in different housing, since they are bestsellers on ali and massively proven to be good IEM for many.


----------



## Ewen

The problem is that this is not a $5-$10 iem, it is coming from a reputable seller using his own brand which means some kind of control on QC and who is supposed to know the difference between drivers.
 I was not expecting a lottery on this iem.


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> So it is confirmed that the Easy Earphone model M2 uses different drivers than the original Sendiy M2.
> See my previous post with pictures for reference.
> After letting the EE M2s burn in for 48+ hours, the SQ is still quite different than the Sendiy M2; way too different that more burn in time would not resolve.
> Others have posted the EE M2 are easier to drive, and I also verify this.  The overall SQ of the EE M2 is compressed lacking extension in both the lows and highs vs. the Sendiy M2.
> ...


 
  
 Let's cross our fingers and see if he excepts my request.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....I already "PM'd" him.


anticute said:


> That's too bad.. I ordered the Sendiy just before the Easy M2 was launched, and felt that I had been unlucky and made a small loss on the price difference. Guess I was actually lucky, then..


 
  
 Yea, I wish he didn't have to do that just to "cut cost." All he had to do was just exclude the box and the CD to save money.
  


coil said:


> Lets remind everybody - these are cheap mass-production chinese IEM`s with bad QC (if any) and all those sellers can tell You everything they wish to make You buy something - it`s still all about profit and mass-selling (internet hype). That` s why many in the end return to HQ respected products and brands, even if they are made in china - they still have HQC and make sure all the products they sell are legit, same quality and made to standards set by brand/company. I`m also seeing lately lot of rip-off cases "they are same good or better" etc.by those aliex sellers while there are clearly differences. I`m not surprised if EE-M2 actually is using ED9 drivers in different housing, since they are bestsellers on ali and massively proven to be good IEM for many.


 
  
 +1 Good point!.....even the nozzles fits on either housings.


----------



## anticute

ewen said:


> I haven't received my Easy M2, but....
> 
> According to recent feedbacks, they removed the packaging, one pair of nozzle ( at first ) and *even the driver*, they advertised it with "Carbon Fiber Diaphragm Technology Sendiy M2", "this quality is same As sendiy M2  , just the package is different" and are selling it for $30.
> Am I the only one feeling ripped off?


 
  
 I would definitely have felt ripped off if I had bought the Easy M2, if it really is an inferior IEM.
  
 Quote:


1clearhead said:


> Yea, I wish he didn't have to do that just to "cut cost." All he had to do was just exclude the box and the CD to save money.



  
 My thoughts exactly. Given the amount of goodwill Easy has received in this thread, it's beyond me why he would do something like this for such a small amount of money. Unfortunately, I suspect that it will lead to many people taking his recommendations and information with more than a grain of salt from now on.. Penny-wise and pound-foolish, the few $ made on these Easy M2 will probably lose him a lot more money in the long run.. 
  
 On a happier (well, not for my wallet....) note, I just ordered the Little Dot I+ from Massdrop, plus some Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV tubes and a MUSES02 opamp to go with it.. Really looking forward to trying my first tube amp, I've heard that the I+ is a good place to start


----------



## crabdog

So earlier today I finally received my Easy UEs.

 I'm not a big believer in burn-in so I tend to post my early impressions on the same day I get my iems but I don't want this to turn into a debate on that subject.
  
 A few hours in and I am absolutely loving these. The moment I put them in my ears it felt as if they had been custom crafted specifically for me as the fit is just perfect. I was rather concerned beforehand as someone in this thread said that the nozzles could be longer. In fact they're the first iems I have apart from the ROCK Zircon that I can use with stock tips. ALL of my others require using the large stock Zircon tips to get a proper seal but for some reason the large stock UEs wide bores sit perfectly even though they're slightly smaller. The cable is great, doesn't tangle and has minimal microphony. Build quality feels solid despite them being fairly light in weight.
  
 As for the sound the signature suits me wonderfully. I can imagine they might be too bass heavy (using wide bores) for those who prefer a neutral sound but I like a good bit of bass in my music, particularly when I'm listening to hip-hop. Classical instruments sound really natural, listening to the title track from Embers by Helen Jane Long is a joy with these.
  
 Overall I'm very happy with my UEs and they're easily the best I have, although my entire collection fits in the "budget" category. Can't wait to see how they fare against the HLSX-808 when they arrive.


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I would definitely have felt ripped off if I had bought the Easy M2, if it really is an inferior IEM.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 So far, he gets a green-light from me with the 2nd pair of HLSX-808 I got from him. They sound identical to the first one's I purchased from taobao website. If he stays true to his word with the products he sells, the HLSX-808 are going to do fine!
  
 .....I'm still hoping he brings back the original Sendiy M2 and at least tries to work out some type of compensation with those that are not happy with the Easy M2's.


----------



## Charliemotta

podster said:


> cadcam said:
> 
> 
> > I think you just did....
> ...


 
 Hey where did you buy the yellow tips?


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> So far, he gets a green-light from me with the 2nd pair of HLSX-808 I got from him. They sound identical to the first one's I purchased from taobao website. If he stays true to his word with the products he sells, the HLSX-808 are going to do fine!
> 
> .....I'm still hoping he brings back the original Sendiy M2 and at least tries to work out some type of compensation with those that are not happy with the Easy M2's.


 
 Yeah, I've had nothing but good experiences with Easy myself, which is why this seems so surprising to me. I just don't get it. Oh well..


----------



## crabdog

anticute said:


> Yeah, I've had nothing but good experiences with Easy myself, which is why this seems so surprising to me. I just don't get it. Oh well..


 
 It could also simply be some misunderstanding due to the language barrier. I don't interpret the situation as being intentionally misleading as such. Maybe we should wait for more clarification before starting a witch hunt.


----------



## CADCAM

My Easy M2's will have been simmering on low all day (and night) so I will give a listen when I'm out of work and give some impressions. I can tell you they do not sound like my ED9's right now and did improve after a couple of days. I'll really need to try and find a tip that works with the black nozzles though because they sound pretty bad with them installed...I preferred the silver nozzle so far but who knows.


----------



## Lurk650

Pics of the cable plug. Not sure if the Old Style or New Style UE cable will work. ALO has some cables that will work, cost a good amount though. I've gotten more used to the cable and no longer looking a new one. Unless one comes around for the right price.


----------



## CADCAM

1clearhead said:


> Let's cross our fingers and see if he excepts my request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Clearhead do you have the Easy M2's? I thought I had bought them based on your impressions...


----------



## nolife1123

cadcam said:


> Clearhead do you have the Easy M2's? I thought I had bought them based on your impressions...


 
 You likely bought them under the impression of the Sendiy M2, like many of us did, especially after Easy had falsely confirmed that it is the Sendiy M2.


----------



## trumpethead

I concur with Crabdog in hoping that the misinformation on the Easy M2 was not intentional. After a couple of days burn in they do sound better than ootb but still a bit "muffled?" I am still looking for that clarity and superb detail that 1clearhead mentioned in His review of the Sendiy M2..,Also I will always be wondering what the Sendiy sounds like and that is not a good thing. I know Easy follows these posts and I believe he will "Do the right thing" for buyers of the Easy M2...


----------



## To.M

ok so EE M2 is off my wishlist but crabdog you are responsible for Easy UEs to replace them  p.s. finally Tennmak Piano landed in my country (Sweden Post sucks)


----------



## CoiL

Ok guys, question, if I like VE Monk, KZ ATE/EDR2/ED9 - which Tennmak I should go for? 
  
 1) Tennmak Pro Dual Dynamic Drive: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/1183804_32624020655.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000013.4.oGlRjV
  
 2) Tennmak Banjo: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Banjo-Turbo-in-ear-metal-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and-remote-2016/32598980049.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.52.vCpteS
  
 3) Tennmak Piano: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Piano-in-ear-back-neck-sport-detachatble-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and/32598892980.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.64.vCpteS
  
 I`m leaning towards Dual DD Pro version. Anyone already who has all of them to compare?


----------



## happ

cadcam said:


> Clearhead do you have the Easy M2's? I thought I had bought them based on your impressions...


 
 CADCAM,
 1clearhead has the "original" SENDIY M2.  His as well as my review are based on the SQ of the SENDIY brand M2.
  
 Someone posted a few back that the confusion is probably due to language issues.
 I doubt that Easy actually manufacturers the IEMs in house, so they probably are relying on information from a third party that told them their version is exact... 
  
 As noted previously, the seller at Easy Earphone has always been honest, responds to all questions, and have never had any problems with receiving items.
  
 Soon after 1clearhead got Easy to sell the SENDIY M2 on AliExpress; this is the one that came with full box packaging, music CD, instruction card, etc., Easy did sell a strip down version of the Sendiy M2 that included the small zipper case, eartips, filters and clip.
 I purchased one of these in addition to two of the full retail package Sendiy M2 from Easy, and all three are exactly the same.
  
 Few weeks later, I picked up the Easy Earphone M2; and the photos recently posted is what was received.


----------



## Ewen

crabdog said:


> It could also simply be some misunderstanding due to the language barrier. I don't interpret the situation as being intentionally misleading as such. Maybe we should wait for more clarification before starting a witch hunt.


 

 I think Easy can easily check final product before shipping, so there is 2 options:
 -If this M2 sounds the way it was meant to sound, then Easy surfed on the Sendiy M2 hype with a downgraded product.
 -If not, the factory decided to save/make money with a lower grade driver and Easy is not directly responsible but he shouldn't have passed the hot potatoe to us.
 My 2 cents.


----------



## Vishal

Guys an out of league question.. 

Which is better mmcx or 2pin connection..? 

I know no difference in SQ.. But considering all other factors.. 

Thanks. 
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## anticute

ewen said:


> I think Easy can easily check final product before shipping, so there is 2 options:
> -If this M2 sounds the way it was meant to sound, then Easy surfed on the Sendiy M2 hype with a downgraded product.
> -If not, the factory decided to save/make money with a lower grade driver and Easy is not directly responsible but he shouldn't have passed the hot potatoe to us.
> My 2 cents.


 
 The more I think of it, the less sense it makes that this would have been intentional. I don't know how Easy checks the items he sends out, but based on the small amount of money involved (fairly cheap IEM after all) there just isn't enough to gain from intentionally doing something like this. And that's disregarding the fact that I and, as it seems, everyone else in this thread who has dealt with Easy have had only good experiences.. 
  
 Anyway, I'm sure we'll get some kind of explanation eventually, and I'm sure Easy will make it right one way or the other.


----------



## Ewen

anticute said:


> The more I think of it, the less sense it makes that this would have been intentional. I don't know how Easy checks the items he sends out, but based on the small amount of money involved (fairly cheap IEM after all) there just isn't enough to gain from intentionally doing something like this. And that's disregarding the fact that I and, as it seems, everyone else in this thread who has dealt with Easy have had only good experiences..
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure we'll get some kind of explanation eventually, and I'm sure Easy will make it right one way or the other.


 

 I don't mean checking all products, just one or two taken randomly in a batch.
 And I agree, doing this intentionally doesn't make sense considering the influence of this forum.


----------



## happ

coil said:


> Lets remind everybody - these are cheap mass-production chinese IEM`s with bad QC (if any) and all those sellers can tell You everything they wish to make You buy something - it`s still all about profit and mass-selling (internet hype). That` s why many in the end return to HQ respected products and brands, even if they are made in china - they still have HQC and make sure all the products they sell are legit, same quality and made to standards set by brand/company. I`m also seeing lately lot of rip-off cases "they are same good or better" etc.by those aliex sellers while there are clearly differences. I`m not surprised if EE-M2 actually is using ED9 drivers in different housing, since they are bestsellers on ali and massively proven to be good IEM for many.


 
 +1...1000%!


----------



## loomisjohnson

coil said:


> Lets remind everybody - these are cheap mass-production chinese IEM`s with bad QC (if any) and all those sellers can tell You everything they wish to make You buy something - it`s still all about profit and mass-selling (internet hype). That` s why many in the end return to HQ respected products and brands, even if they are made in china - they still have HQC and make sure all the products they sell are legit, same quality and made to standards set by brand/company. I`m also seeing lately lot of rip-off cases "they are same good or better" etc.by those aliex sellers while there are clearly differences. I`m not surprised if EE-M2 actually is using ED9 drivers in different housing, since they are bestsellers on ali and massively proven to be good IEM for many.


 

 with all due respect to all cocerned, i think  this outrage about perceived misbranding/false advertising is misplaced and unrealistic--we're obsessed with these chinese iems with full knowledge that they're a fraction of the price of the 'real thing' and that, legally and culturally, these chinese manufacturers adhere to a different business standard than, say, sennheiser or shure. coil is 100% correct--these guys can tell you anything they wish--and at the end of the day the only real consideration should be whether their product is worth the relative pittance we pay for it.


----------



## Ewen

As I said previously, this was not supposed to be a lottery considering the seller and the informations available.
 Now my "little" point of view:
 -$3 for a M2 is dirt cheap and you're obviously getting a lemon.
 -$30 for a M2 is a good price considering that it is sold as bulk and the fact that the "original" is $50.
 -$50 for a Sendiy M2 is a nice discovery by 1clearhead and according to him a very good value.
 -$300 for a branded M2 is overpticed ( maybe not a few years ago ), QC is just a small part, brand, communication, advertising, markups, .... don't want to open a debate.
  
 With all the great chinese iems we see lately, expecting something special for $30 is not unrealistic.
  
 And I'd like to add that Venture Electronics is selling something called The Monk for $5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## nhatduongchi

I also received my a Easy UEs (blue, no mic) however its body just doesn't fit well with my ear so no proper seal whatsoever regarding any tips that I tried. I like the high and the mid but no bass for me. 
So if I want to enjoy it then I have to use the Radiant to add to the housing as mod for proper seal.


----------



## Podster

This thread is really missing old Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've been very lucky with QC on all my Chinese Budget iem's knock on wood! I've got KZ (lots), VJJB, ****, Zircon's, Huawei, Ivery, Plextone, Cosonic and my lovely HCK UE's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me and the prices we pay for these I can't find much to complain about or those whom which we are dealing with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Matter a fact here's a little budget heaven at least for me


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> This thread is really missing old Twin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I PM'd him yesterday and no reply which is unusual. I do know he started a new job at GM so I'm guessing that's why he hasn't been on here much


----------



## anticute

podster said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> This thread is really missing old Twin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


 What are those IEMs?


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/1825606_32567488610.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

Tuna X7 arrived today. Decent presentation for ~10 CAD. Build quality seems solid. Came with preinstalled foams tips of good quality. Cable looks like the ones KZ use, but feels kinda weird. Somewhat plasticky I suppose...
  
 Ootb with UE600 tips, sound is pleasant. Pretty smooth in the bass and mids. Vocals are surprisingly forward. Treble seems to be dialed back a bit, which is good since it's a bit rough around the edges. Bass is BIG; rolling thunder. Slow and thumpy. Fun, but I'm sure it'll fail hard with anything quick. I'm really likely them with female vocals so far ("Alicia Keys - Unthinkable", "Jessie J ft. Ariana Grande & Nicki Minaj - Bang Bang" for example). They sound very open and spacious for what seems to be a closed design. Comfort is sublime for a pretty standard looking shape, and they're quite light.
  
 Yeah...nothing outstanding out of the box, but overall seems like a solid buy. Good mids backed by smooth, rolling bass, and passable treble. I like em. Will report back if anything drastic changes.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

nhatduongchi said:


> I also received my a Easy UEs (blue, no mic) however its body just doesn't fit well with my ear so no proper seal whatsoever regarding any tips that I tried. I like the high and the mid but no bass for me.
> So if I want to enjoy it then I have to use the Radiant to add to the housing as mod for proper seal.


 

 What is this Radiant you mention to help obtain a proper seal?
  
 Mine are due to be delivered tomorrow and I'm hoping for a good fit/seal and no QC issues.
  
 In the meantime I'm rocking this:

 FLAC-->foobar2k-->Schiit Modi2-->Schiit Vali-->HD600 w/CustomCans 1.5m ultra low capacitance braided litz cables
                                                                 -->HD580 w/HD600 grills & 2m NewFantasia OFC cables


----------



## DcPlusOne

lurk650 said:


> Pics of the cable plug. Not sure if the Old Style or New Style UE cable will work. ALO has some cables that will work, cost a good amount though. I've gotten more used to the cable and no longer looking a new one. Unless one comes around for the right price.




Thanks a lot man! Looks like it's recessed...


----------



## nhatduongchi

I meant Radians

You can Google 'Radians custom molded earplugs'. I just need to add more to the outside of the housing and press it to my ear. Nite I need to find it in my garage first. 




bob a (sd) said:


> What is this Radiant you mention to help obtain a proper seal?
> 
> Mine are due to be delivered tomorrow and I'm hoping for a good fit/seal and no QC issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Ah... thank you.  That makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


nhatduongchi said:


> I meant Radians
> 
> You can Google 'Radians custom molded earplugs'. I just need to add more to the outside of the housing and press it to my ear. Nite I need to find it in my garage first.
> 
> ...


----------



## CADCAM

cadcam said:


> My Easy M2's will have been simmering on low all day (and night) so I will give a listen when I'm out of work and give some impressions. I can tell you they do not sound like my ED9's right now and did improve after a couple of days. I'll really need to try and find a tip that works with the black nozzles though because they sound pretty bad with them installed...I preferred the silver nozzle so far but who knows.


 

 OK so got in and listened to the Easy M2's...they are good just not great. I think we've been kinda spoiled by all these KZ's so we expect sound that punches way above the price point. Hey some KZ's have been a let down don't forget and the Easy M2 isn't bad it's just that for 26 bucks we\I have been conditioned to expect more. The bass is a bit hollow and blurred, they just lack that little "thing" that makes a ED9 or Ed3c etc. special (all IMHO). I tried the brass nozzles from my ED9 and no way not working for me. Then I tried my ED9 and there it was, detail, decent bass, just a tick or two above the M2. So for 12 bucks the ED9 is still a favorite of mine (wish I had black Pod) and the M2 is good but for twice the price...no.
 It kind of reminds me of the Rock Mula everyone was expecting another hit like the Zircon's and they were just meh...ok.


----------



## Niyologist

Hey bros. My Shozy ZERO entered The States. Yis!


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> ok so EE M2 is off my wishlist but @crabdog you are responsible for Easy UEs to replace them  p.s. finally Tennmak Piano landed in my country (Sweden Post sucks)


 
 Do let us know how the Piano works for you! And the UEs is great for me but keep in mind they're the 2nd most expensive iem I have after the M6 Pro so it may just be a matter of "you get what you pay for". I don't have enough inventory or experience to say definitively that they are a high quality item.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

b9scrambler said:


> Tuna X7 arrived today. Decent presentation for ~10 CAD. Build quality seems solid. Came with preinstalled foams tips of good quality. Cable looks like the ones KZ use, but feels kinda weird. Somewhat plasticky I suppose...
> 
> Ootb with UE600 tips, sound is pleasant. Pretty smooth in the bass and mids. Vocals are surprisingly forward. Treble seems to be dialed back a bit, which is good since it's a bit rough around the edges. Bass is BIG; rolling thunder. Slow and thumpy. Fun, but I'm sure it'll fail hard with anything quick. I'm really likely them with female vocals so far ("Alicia Keys - Unthinkable", "Jessie J ft. Ariana Grande & Nicki Minaj - Bang Bang" for example). They sound very open and spacious for what seems to be a closed design. Comfort is sublime for a pretty standard looking shape, and they're quite light.
> 
> Yeah...nothing outstanding out of the box, but overall seems like a solid buy. Good mids backed by smooth, rolling bass, and passable treble. I like em. Will report back if anything drastic changes.


 
  
 Great!
 Didn't know this brand...how do they compare to the KZ or other earphones in it's pricerange??
  
 Just receive KZ Edr2 and listen to it with my Ibasso Dx90 right now...it's always hard to judge with price value when we crave for perfect sound but I don't feel like i'm listening to a 5$ earphones. For now I don't think they got special magic and the sub bass is kind of bloat but we got plenty of details and a good soundstage, just not clean enough.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wonder if anybody heard the Plextone S50...don't know...something special with it's soundsignature with the right player (Xduoo X3).They can extract vocals out of everything. Not bad superpower for a 8$ antihero.


----------



## hakuzen

i agree with your comments (Ewen, nolife, anticute, etc.) about the Easy M2 issue. it's a nonsense movement to earn a few bucks while putting in risk their reputation. there must be an explanation. it's curious that EE M2 was the responsible of the big shipping delay. hope Easy can tell all of us what happened, and make a movement to compensate us and restore his credibility.


----------



## RedJohn456

.


----------



## crabdog

hakuzen said:


> i agree with your comments (Ewen, nolife, anticute, etc.) about the Easy M2 issue. it's a nonsense movement to earn a few bucks while putting in risk their reputation. there must be an explanation. it's curious that EE M2 was the responsible of the big shipping delay. hope Easy can tell all of us what happened, and make a movement to compensate us and restore his credibility.


 
 Dude think about what you' saying. If they wanted to "earn a few bucks while putting in risk their reputation" they would not be so liberal with significant discounts to head-fi members. I hope you can rein in the butthurt before you compromise the benefits that have been made available to us all. Seriously.


----------



## hakuzen

crabdog said:


> Dude think about what you' saying. If they wanted to "earn a few bucks while putting in risk their reputation" they would not be so liberal with significant discounts to head-fi members. I hope you can rein in the butthurt before you compromise the benefits that have been made available to us all. Seriously.


 

 sorry, english is not my mother language: i meant "it would had been a nonsense movement.." (i think these should be the right verbs). i.e., i meant that such a movement would be ridiculous, so i don't think it was done intentionally.
 i've bought 5 earphones to easy, among multiples tips, cables and boxes. i never asked for an extra discount for being headfier, and i'm satisfied with all them except with the m2 issue.
 edit: yea, butthurt, we were screwed, so would want to know some more info about it to avoid being ripped off in the future.


----------



## crabdog

hakuzen said:


> sorry, english is not my mother language: i meant "it would had been a nonsense movement.." (i think these should be the right verbs). i.e., i meant that such a movement would be ridiculous, so i don't think it was done intentionally.
> i've bought 5 earphones to easy, among multiples tips, cables and boxes. i never asked for an extra discount for being headfier, and i'm satisfied with all them except with the m2 issue.
> edit: yea, butthurt, we were screwed, so would want to know some more info about it to avoid being ripped off in the future.


 
 My apologies for the misunderstanding hakuzen, sorry about that. It was probably the same kind of thing that started this whole M2 issue, just a language difference.


----------



## hakuzen

crabdog said:


> My apologies for the misunderstanding hakuzen, sorry about that. It was probably the same kind of thing that started this whole M2 issue, just a language difference.


 
 no problem, it's not the first time it happens: i ought to improve my english skills


----------



## B9Scrambler

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great!
> Didn't know this brand...how do they compare to the KZ or other earphones in it's pricerange??
> 
> Just receive KZ Edr2 and listen to it with my Ibasso Dx90 right now...it's always hard to judge with price value when we crave for perfect sound but I don't feel like i'm listening to a 5$ earphones. For now I don't think they got special magic and the sub bass is kind of bloat but we got plenty of details and a good soundstage, just not clean enough.




I personally think KZs are much better, but these do have an okay sound to them.

The EDR2 don't have that special "wow sauce" on first listen, but over time they show themselves to be an outstanding iem and not just for $5. There's a good reason they're my favorite KZ (or at least in the top three).


----------



## Saoshyant

I know I was under the impression that the M2 was the same as the Sendiy, but as long as I like what I get and feel it's worth what I paid, I imagine I'll be happy. I also have the ED9 coming in on the same order for filter swapping, so as long as one of those filters makes me happy, that's all that matter to me.


----------



## teston

I don't like the lottery feeling that I ordered the Easy M2. Since it's not made by Sendiy anymore.
Maybe go for hslx 808 is more safe as it's the original product that received the hype.


----------



## Lurk650

Why does Easy have two different M2 for $28 and $30


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *Nymphonomaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just receive KZ Edr2 and listen to it with my Ibasso Dx90 right now...it's always hard to judge with price value when we crave for perfect sound but I don't feel like i'm listening to a 5$ earphones. For now I don't think they got special magic and the *sub bass is kind of bloat* but we got plenty of details and a good soundstage, *just not clean enough.*


 
 Try Your EDR2 with medium bore silicone tips like these: 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-pcs-3-pairs-Replacement-Triple-Flange-Earbuds-tips-Set-for-CX300-In-Ear-Earphones-S/32585964409.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.70.tXaOEt
  
 ...and *remove foam pieces from inside nozzles* - they get clearer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don`t know if this is production/QC issue but my EDR2 has very good tight & punchy bass.


b9scrambler said:


> The EDR2 don't have that special "wow sauce" on first listen, but over time they show themselves to be an outstanding iem and not just for $5. There's a good reason they're my favorite KZ (or at least in the top three).


 +1


----------



## CGrish

leobigfield said:


> Received the tennmak pro yesterday. They are really really good for the price! Very neutral to my ears, soundstage seems wider than my Tomahawk earbuds but narrower than the Monks,although the depth it's well behind the two. Nothing in the sound seems to stand out but nothing is bad either. Shells seems really solid, the cable could be softer but seems durable. If you are looking for a neutralish iem at $22,you can't go wrong with them!



I agree the soundstage has grown to seem quite superb for me, but not open back level (Dunu Titan 1). I disagree with your opinion about them being balanced, the bass is enhanced and the treble has a small peak that give certain vocalists a bit of a lisp. They are fantastic for $22 and idk why more people on this forum aren't jumping on these. (Impressions made w/ KZ red bore tips)


----------



## Legislative

So just to ask a bit of advice, if I want to step up from my Joyroom E107 and want to pay under $50 the current favour of the month would be Hlsx-808 or the UEs?
Id like a hybrid monitor I love micro detail above everything and much prefer something flat than bass accentuated, I have no problem with bass but hate boomy headphones.

Also has anyone got the HLSX 808 and the HLSX wooden items to compare. The wooden ones look so good but I've no idea what they sound like


----------



## nolife1123

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-he-350
  
 Unsure if this has been linked here before (I remember the Fostex massdrop link being linked before), but where exactly does Massdrop ship from? It's likely from the US, isnt it?
  
 Found the head-fi link http://www.head-fi.org/t/806364/world-first-massdrop-x-hifiman-collaboration-announcement


----------



## Saoshyant

So, in the near future, I should have the Easy M2, KZ ED9, two items bought on head-fi the xDuoo X3 & Rose Mojito, and hopefully the Monk+ soon as well.  I did order the Hifiman RE-00 which should ship out in August, too.  I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing how the Mojito and the X3 sound together.


----------



## isai

happ said:


> So it is confirmed that the Easy Earphone model M2 uses different drivers than the original Sendiy M2.
> See my previous post with pictures for reference.
> After letting the EE M2s burn in for 48+ hours, the SQ is still quite different than the Sendiy M2; way too different that more burn in time would not resolve.
> Others have posted the EE M2 are easier to drive, and I also verify this.  The overall SQ of the EE M2 is compressed lacking extension in both the lows and highs vs. the Sendiy M2.
> ...


 
  
 Yes I received also the cheaper Easy M2 and they dont sound the same as the originals (Bought from taobao with CD) from a brief listen I like the originals more, the original has a somewhat different character that the mainstream chinese dynamic driver sound that you get with the cheaper Easy M2 still good ones but you can have the same sound quality in iems costing half the price (to be fair you dont get the shell quality and the intercambiable nozzles if not getting the ed9's).
 As I said and Lurk just noticed Easy is selling 2 versions of the M2 and I have the feeling the ones with the originals drivers are the 2 quids more expensive ones but this should be confirmed.


----------



## leobigfield

cgrish said:


> I agree the soundstage has grown to seem quite superb for me, but not open back level (Dunu Titan 1). I disagree with your opinion about them being balanced, the bass is enhanced and the treble has a small peak that give certain vocalists a bit of a lisp. They are fantastic for $22 and idk why more people on this forum aren't jumping on these. (Impressions made w/ KZ red bore tips)




I don't know why but i couldn't have a good seal with them in my first impressions listening. Changed the tips to sennheiser double flange and now i agree with you that the bass is slightly enhanced. But they have two vents so they are not that good for traveling on bus or subways,the bass get subdued easily. I made some mods on the tips to help with the isolation and posted in the Tennmak thread, worked great for me. Treble to my ears is very smooth though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, i'm confuse with all KZ similar name, i verify and it's the *KZ ED2 *I have!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I think they are the exactly same aren't they?
  
 Anyway, thanks for the reply, as said i'm not deceive about them, construction is way better than Awei product, will listen more to them and share my impressions!
  
 Hey,
 and what about the mod you talk about for the EDR2 (removing foam from inside nozzle) did it really make a big difference??
 Funny, I do this to my XIaomi Pistons2 and was REALLY impress by the difference in sound presentation, sound stage expend even more and mids and texture became more present. Only drawback is the bass don't kick as hard (more loose), became less round but it's very subtle and can put back the foam if the nozzle if you done it right.


----------



## nolife1123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, i'm confuse with all KZ similar name, i verify and it's the *KZ ED2 *I have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Every single KZ model sounds differently, and the ED2 and EDR2 sound differently as well
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_316681.html -> EDR2
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-EDR1-XBS-BASS-Headphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headsets-DJ-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-HiFi-Ear-Phones/32502148121.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.iqJmEj&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_4_10034_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=7f55b9ba-bd70-4448-9cb1-eda29a1dc9a8 -> ED2


----------



## squallkiercosa

Merely opening a port will change the sound of any speaker: the enclosure, the material. I wouldn't be that surprised if many of the popular IEMs sold shares the same driver, also I really doubt the Chinese companies are making new drivers every time to put into the "diy" versions. About the balanced armature used (with the exception of xiaomi maybe) they are probably copying some of the Knowles designs already tested. Who are we trying to convince? Don't fool yourselves.


----------



## squallkiercosa

I'm not against it btw, I found the sound I was looking for from a chinese company (vsonic) and I'm perfectly happy with my ve monks I got recently. At least there are people tweaking and testing, offering nice headphones for a decent price.


----------



## Lurk650

Just ordered the Monk Plus. I just want to hear them and for $8 I'll take it. If they don't fit in my ear I'll just gift them to my dad lol.

There is a mod on here to make them IEM by adding a til correct?


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Just ordered the Monk Plus. I just want to hear them and for $8 I'll take it. If they don't fit in my ear I'll just gift them to my dad lol.
> 
> There is a mod on here to make them IEM by adding a til correct?


 
 Can't hear you. I'm too busy enjoying my UEs.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Can't hear you. I'm too busy enjoying my UEs.




Hahaha me too!


----------



## pashhtk27

lurk650 said:


> Just ordered the Monk Plus. I just want to hear them and for $8 I'll take it. If they don't fit in my ear I'll just gift them to my dad lol.
> 
> There is a mod on here to make them IEM by adding a til correct?




Can you share the link of the mod. I have the monk and I really really liked their sound signature. But they don't fit me at all. My ears are too small....


----------



## Lurk650

pashhtk27 said:


> Can you share the link of the mod. I have the monk and I really really liked their sound signature. But they don't fit me at all. My ears are too small....




Will have to look more later but I belive its just adding something like this to make it like the Apple Earpod

2 pairs New High Quality Silicone Replacement Tips Earbuds for SAMSUNG S6 / S6 Edge in-ear Headphone Earphone
 http://s.aliexpress.com/queIn2mi 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## pashhtk27

Thanks.
I saw similar items at aliexpress earlier too but wasn't sure if they would fit the monks. If they do, them it is worth a try.


----------



## Pastapipo

The monk should be released in an earpod style, so there would be a touch of (sub) bass. The lack of bass hurts me more than I expected :$


----------



## CGrish

leobigfield said:


> I don't know why but i couldn't have a good seal with them in my first impressions listening. Changed the tips to sennheiser double flange and now i agree with you that the bass is slightly enhanced. But they have two vents so they are not that good for traveling on bus or subways,the bass get subdued easily. I made some mods on the tips to help with the isolation and posted in the Tennmak thread, worked great for me. Treble to my ears is very smooth though.


 Maybe it's the KZ tips, I also experimented and drilled two holes into the back of the IEM, so those might be the cause of my opinion on the treble, I'll switch back to default tips. I do recall the treble being smooth originally, but I honestly thought the silly mod did nothing. Maybe the treble changed a little during burn in.


----------



## Hisoundfi

iFi micro iDSD, enjoy!
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-audio-micro-idsd/reviews/15866


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well....
 it make 3 single items order from China I receive from Ebay and 2 of them was ''problematic''.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now I got the wrong  Rock zircon with the over ear cable and different earshells (that doesn't look like an ocean shell)..I don't want this one cause I don't like predeterminate ''comfort''.
 Wasn't able to get a good sound cause this over ear thing are too small and make the earphones pop up my ear...
 I struggle and find a way with some memory foam tips I got so it's stay there and the bass can be more present.
  
 Hum. Feel really like a whining baby with Ebay, but I just don't receive the right order...no choice to say it to the seller.
 Sound is foward and bassy, got some sub bass too, not the biggest soundstage but okay, good for the price but need more listening.
 Don't think it's the kind of earphones to listen to Classical or Jazz, more like for IDM, techno and electro in general.


----------



## peter123

Reading all these comments about sellers got me thinking. Isn't it a fact that a seller isn't proved to be good until a problem occurs? As long as you pay and they ship what you've bought everything is just working as it should and really isn't much to get excited about in my opinion. It what's happening when you get the wrong/defective item that separate the good sellers from the not so good (again imo). 

Funny story : last year I ordered an iem from one of the more popular sellers on AE. When the item arrived it was not the same as the item shown in the pictures or described in the listing. This was a cheap item so no big problem but right should be right so I opened a case. Seller offered full refund, I offered to pay half for the item and ended up doing so. As soon as the buyer protection period ended the seller blacklisted me so I cannot place orders there anymore. This was over less than $10, lol. I've got no idea how much I've spent on AE (and I don't want to know ) but I'm a A4 member and it's definitely more than 2,000 dollars that I've spent there (not only audio related). I don't know, but to me it wasn't a rational decisions from the seller to act like he did but that's life and there's enough sellers there so I'll gladly put my money towards others and certainly doesn't feel as if I'm losing out in anyway.......

Sorry about the rant, just wanted to share my thoughts after the last couple of pages. 

Carry on gentlemen


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Reading all these comments about sellers got me thinking. Isn't it a fact that a seller isn't proved to be good until a problem occurs? As long as you pay and they ship what you've bought everything is just working as it should and really isn't much to get excited about in my opinion. It what's happening when you get the wrong/defective item that separate the good sellers from the not so good (again imo).
> 
> Funny story : last year I ordered an iem from one of the more popular sellers on AE. When the item arrived it was not the same as the item shown in the pictures or described in the listing. This was a cheap item so no big problem but right should be right so I opened a case. Seller offered full refund, I offered to pay half for the item and ended up doing so. As soon as the buyer protection period ended the seller blacklisted me so I cannot place orders there anymore. This was over less than $10, lol. I've got no idea how much I've spent on AE (and I don't want to know
> 
> ...


 

 Excellent point and I've had a similar deal where the seller cut me off after our transaction completed and it was because he also did the switcheroo and sent an entirely different item at which point he/she/they were only willing to credit me back $3 on a $18 purchase it was the less than five star rating I gave them that lit his firecracker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Peter I have made dozen's of orders from different AliEx sellers and 99.9% have been excellent transaction and even some with a hitch were attended to promptly by seller. Last problem I had he offered to send refund in full but I opted for a phone case for the wife in return.
  
 You take a chance with anyone dealing over the web but bottom line is they want to make money and like most businesses try to maintain good customer relations, for the budget items I buy I find them pretty straight up for the most part. Like Peter I'm also positive I don't really want to look at what I've spent
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I feel kind of the same don't get to excited or blown out because a <$20 iem deal went south, it just happens every once in a while


----------



## Legislative

That's it couldn't agree more


----------



## carltonh

I just got the Easy M2. and OOTB I was surprised they sound so good given what y'all said. Better than all my KZs, Zircon, Tennmak, LZ-Z03A. What page was it with the picture comparisons? I want to confirm which one I have.


----------



## nolife1123

carltonh said:


> I just got the Easy M2. and OOTB I was surprised they sound so good given what y'all said. Better than all my KZs, Zircon, Tennmak, LZ-Z03A. What page was it with the picture comparisons? I want to confirm which one I have.



Probably up to 10-15 pages ago

Did you order the cheaper m2 or more expensive one?


----------



## Lurk650

nolife1123 said:


> Probably up to 10-15 pages ago
> 
> Did you order the cheaper m2 or more expensive one?


 
 Gonna be interesting if thats the case, the $2 more one is the better one. Everybody will need to post which one they ordered, if it says 2016 its the $28 one which has 47 orders, the other one has only 26 orders and they were originally $55!


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> Gonna be interesting if thats the case, the $2 more one is the better one. Everybody will need to post which one they ordered, if it says 2016 its the $28 one which has 47 orders, the other one has only 26 orders and they were originally $55!


 

 I ordered the cheaper ones. Found the page with the comparison pictures, p. 1751. Confirmed that mine also show the same driver as the cheaper ones. So as long as they don't get worse with burn-in, I think I'll still be happy with price to performance ratio.


----------



## nolife1123

lurk650 said:


> Gonna be interesting if thats the case, the $2 more one is the better one. Everybody will need to post which one they ordered, if it says 2016 its the $28 one which has 47 orders, the other one has only 26 orders and they were originally $55!


 
 It would actually be nice if someone that ordered the more expensive ones (if they even received them yet) states their opinion over them and takes pictures of the driver (just unscrew the filter and take a pic).


----------



## leobigfield

lurk650 said:


> Will have to look more later but I belive its just adding something like this to make it like the Apple Earpod
> 
> 2 pairs New High Quality Silicone Replacement Tips Earbuds for SAMSUNG S6 / S6 Edge in-ear Headphone Earphone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/queIn2mi
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
  
  


pashhtk27 said:


> Thanks.
> I saw similar items at aliexpress earlier too but wasn't sure if they would fit the monks. If they do, them it is worth a try.


 
  
 Monks refuse to stay in my ears unless i use an accessory like the earhooks, and i also wanted more sub-bass from the monks. So i ordered a pair of Rock Mucu earbuds, just to use the hooks on the monks.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/af/Rock-Mucu.html?ltype=wholesale&d=y&origin=n&isViewCP=y&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160429105314&SearchText=Rock+Mucu 
  
 They didn't arrive, so i can't say yet if they will fit into the monks. But if everything fails i have a nice fit earbud for sports


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally! I've received a second pair of HLSX-808 a few days ago, which so far carries over 50 hours of burning time; courtesy of EASY earphones. They are able to compete with some of the finest IEM's I've heard by far! These are not just your typical low costing IEM's that's been consistently popping up with a sometimes dark or mildly based sound signature that most audiophiles specializing in hi-end quality sound may just say; meh? But, an IEM that carries some of the latest dynamic drivers and BA armatures sold for much more than our pockets can afford! According to the manufacturer, special features include the AFX dual BA armature combined with a titanium based dynamic driver that really dives deep creating excellent imaging and extension on both ends with ultralow distortion.
 
I mentioned before that The HLSX-808 comes from the maker of his own DIY (do-it-yourself) products with his full name Haili Xin Sheng (Chinese: 海力笙鑫). All his product lines are under the products trade name: HiListening, with his first of probably many series of products under the MagAosi name. His website is available at: http://www.szhlsx.com/.
 
I've seen other companies carry the exact same housings of these models before the HLSX-808 ever came out, like the Nouske NH-14 and the Bette/i.Value that are exactly alike but carries totally different specifications when compared to the HLSX-808's. And who's to say that Haili Xin Sheng decided to copy, or even buy these parts from the other companies, or even be the original maker of his own products and theirs as well. Who knows! One thing that's certain is that the Nouske NH-14 and the Bette/i.Value hybrids have been reviewed and the reviews are pretty general and typical when compared to the HLSX-808's.
  
*Describing the Sound Signature:*
  
 The HLSX-808 has deep sounding bass with great impact, and clean and clear vocals joined with crisp hi-end details. Soundstage is big and spacious, which brings out the best out of most songs, effortlessly and with ease on most genres. They are well balanced with just a slight hint of a V-signature and extends very wide from bass to highs. The strongest musical points I can point out is how they sound playing guitars, string instruments, and drums. These are excellent, hard to beat, and extraordinarily well tuned!
  
Note that there are other HLSX models, but they all basically carry the same AFX BA armature units with the same titanium dynamic drivers as the HLSX-808. At the taobao shopping website the HLSX models can be bought with the same SQ, but may differ in the housing, port-hole placement or cable lines (with or without MIC), in no particular order; the HLSX-18, HLSX-0316, HLSX-BK33, HLSX-BK35, HLSX-M1, and HLSX-1-118.
 
At the time that I bought my first HLSX-808 I thought the price was insane! .....And, still today this stands true at just under $40 dollars!
  
You could check out HLSX's taobao website here: 
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.W2ZvDQ&id=520850490417&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail 
 
*For overseas purchase*, you can buy them at ---> *EASY earphones on Aliexpress.com*: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.IX4OZs&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10005_10006_10034_10021_507_10022_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=1f9302e0-1eab-4462-ad20-7211efc62574
 
*Specs are as follows:*
Transducer Principle: AFX combination Dual BA armature unit and Titanium film 10MM Dynamic speaker
Driver Diameter: Ø10mm 
Impedance:   32 ohm 
Sensitivity: 108 dB 
Frequency Response: 8Hz-25kHz
Here are some photos with the HLSX-808 (yellow gold/black cables) from taobao, and the HLSX-808 (gold/see-thru beige cables) from EASY earphones. 
Note that the gold ones (from EASY earphones) are slightly smaller than the yellow gold ones from taobao.....slightly bigger, slightly longer.
  Special thanks to *EASY earphones* for bringing these onboard for everyone!
 Hope this review was beneficial and advisable for anyone considering to buy a great sounding hybrid at a fraction of the cost!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Last, but not least! I have to say; Thanks to 'TWINS' for unexpectedly stumbling on these gems!


----------



## Lurk650

We really need an 808/Bette comparison


----------



## trumpethead

lurk650 said:


> We really need an 808/Bette comparison


----------



## trumpethead

I have the Bette 10mm and Am awaiting delivery of the 808..Will try and give some comparison, just listened to Bette today after not for a while and they sound amazing...this will be an interesting comparison..Hopefully I'll be able to take my Easy UE out of my ears long enough to do comparison, these things are unbelievable especially for the price!


----------



## ItsDoomsday

Can anyone recommend some good < $30 on/over-ears for the gym? Not sure if Asian brands are my best bet here. A good punchy bass appreciated, although at the gym its unlikely to make much difference.


----------



## peter123

itsdoomsday said:


> Can anyone recommend some good < $30 on/over-ears for the gym? Not sure if Asian brands are my best bet here. A good punchy bass appreciated, although at the gym its unlikely to make much difference.




The Alpha & Delta D2 will soon be available at LMUE for $26 shipped. They would fit your description.


----------



## Podster

itsdoomsday said:


> Can anyone recommend some good < $30 on/over-ears for the gym? Not sure if Asian brands are my best bet here. A good punchy bass appreciated, although at the gym its unlikely to make much difference.


 

 Cosonic W1's for less than a third that price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They thump and stay in place
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cosonic-W1-sports-headphones-bass-earhook-headset-phone-headset-wire-wholesale-a-generation-of-fat/32382391803.html


----------



## ItsDoomsday

podster said:


> Cosonic W1's for less than a third that price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 These are iems, I'm looking for on/over-ears


----------



## Lurk650

itsdoomsday said:


> These are iems, I'm looking for on/over-ears


 
 I see the confusion though, those are over ear IEMs. You didn't specifically "headphones".
  
 On that note, AmazonBasics are decent for the money. They don't have the Premiums anymore I guess, just the cheap $15 ones which my dad uses. Tons of other options from JVC, Sennheiser on Amazon. Probably your best bet assuming you can order from there


----------



## kendfw

@1clearhead 





carltonh said:


> I just got the Easy M2. and OOTB I was surprised they sound so good given what y'all said. Better than all my KZs, Zircon, Tennmak, LZ-Z03A. What page was it with the picture comparisons? I want to confirm which one I have.




There is an engraving on the plug, EE for Easy m2 and Sendiy for Sendiy m2.


----------



## Podster

itsdoomsday said:


> These are iems, I'm looking for on/over-ears


 

 LOL, guess we all need our glasses checked
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Man I love the MOE on ears but sure would hate to sweat all over them, my second suggestion would be the Superlux HD562
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 MOE's:


  
  
 HD562's:


----------



## Lurk650

Well for anybody in the US ordering or already have the Monks these seem to the be foam donuts of choice. Found them on Amazon w/ Prime shipping. No need to wait for them from AE.
  
http://amzn.com/B011AXO90C


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Well my Easy UEs aka Ownluxe A1 ordered 10 April arrived today.  Freeing them from the packaging including the very tight cardboard presentation box was something of a chore for this old retiree's hands.  But once free and after a quick inspection which found no finishing flaws, I dispensed with the supplied tips in favor of my standby Auvios.   Plugged in to my Rockboxed xDuoo X3 the fit and seal were perfect.   And the sound... oh my. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OOTB it is not disappointing.... rich and fluid come to mind.   We'll see how it matures over time and use.
  
 My Trinity Audio Techne's with "smooth" purple filters (and less frequently with the "fun" red filters) have been my standard along with favoring their robust flexible cabling.  My only other over the ear flush fit style like these UEs are my sonically respected Vsonic VSD3s' which I have preferred for comfort especially with my head sideways on a pillow.  The Puro IE500's presentation has been well documented here but I have always found them somewhat fiddly to wear so they see little use.  This despite using the same Auvio tips on all my IEMs.  Go figure.  I've always been a speaker listener first and headphone listener second.  Only recently have I delved into the world of IEMs.  I can say unequivocally that the style of these UEs and the VSD3s I have come to prefer for comfort and fit over other styles I have.
  
 Granted it's very early into the game but I could see these UEs' giving my Techne's a run for their money as my "go to" IEMs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Highly recommended!


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> Well my Easy UEs aka Ownlux A1 ordered 10 April arrived today.  Freeing them from the packaging including the very tight cardboard presentation box was something of a chore for this old retiree's hands.  But once free and after a quick inspection which found no finishing flaws, I dispensed with the supplied tips in favor of my standby Auvios.   Plugged in to my Rockboxed xDuoo X3 the fit and seal were perfect.   And the sound... oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm telling you, man! Glad you are enjoying them. They WILL get even better with burn in.


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> Well my Easy UEs aka Ownlux A1 ordered 10 April arrived today.  Freeing them from the packaging including the very tight cardboard presentation box was something of a chore for this old retiree's hands.  But once free and after a quick inspection which found no finishing flaws, I dispensed with the supplied tips in favor of my standby Auvios.   Plugged in to my Rockboxed xDuoo X3 the fit and seal were perfect.   And the sound... oh my.    OOTB it is not disappointing.... rich and fluid come to mind.   We'll see how it matures over time and use.
> 
> My Trinity Audio Techne's with smooth purple filters have been my standard along with favoring their robust cabling.  My only other over the ear flush fit style like these UEs are my sonically respected Vsonic VSD3s' which I have preferred for comfort especially with my head sideways on a pillow.  The Puro IE500's presentation has been well documented here but I have always found them somewhat fiddly to wear so they see little usa.  This despite using the same Auvio tips on all my IEMs.  Go figure.  I've always been a speaker listener first and headphone listener second.  Only recently have I delved into the world of IEMs.  I can say unequivocally that the style of these UEs and the VSD3s I have come to prefer for comfort and fit over other styles I have.
> 
> Granted it's very early into the game but I could see these UEs' giving my Techne's a run for their money as my "go to" IEMs.




No, not giving the Techne's a run I confess I've not followed you closly enough, which UE do you have again? Mine HCK UE single DD is very nice but sure not my Techne's


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> No, not giving the Techne's a run I confess I've not followed you closly enough, which UE do you have again? Mine HCK UE single DD is very nice but sure not my Techne's


 
 The 2016 Easy UEs, Dual Dynamic with a crossover for those "sniper highs"
  
 Sorry for answering for you @Bob A (SD), I'm bored at work lol


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> No, not giving the Techne's a run I confess I've not followed you closly enough, which UE do you have again? Mine HCK UE single DD is very nice but sure not my Techne's


 
 These are the "2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Headphones Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset" which can be found here http://tinyurl.com/zvxpgu5.   I would certainly think they are more than a significant step up from the HCK UE single driver you have.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> The 2016 Easy UEs, Dual Dynamic with a crossover for those "sniper highs"
> 
> Sorry for answering for you @Bob A (SD), I'm bored at work lol


 
 No problems. Podster's a good guy too.  
  
 I first experiened those "sniper" highs when playing Dido's Life For Rent.  I think crisp is a more apt term though.  And like Twin and many others I am treble sensitive.  These are really nice and the bass is definitely there too in a very solid but not unnatural way.  Vocals are superb.  LOL


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> No problems. Podster's a good guy too.
> 
> I first experiened those "sniper" highs when playing Dido's Life For Rent.  I think crisp is a more apt term though.  And like Twin and many others I am treble sensitive.  These are really nice and the bass is definitely there too in a very solid but not unnatural way.  Vocals are superb.  LOL




Find a high quality version of Trifonic - "Good Enough".


----------



## db003206

This thread has given me purchase anxiety like no other source I've ever come across. I want to pull the trigger on some ear kegs but with the frequency new products are being pumped out I can't help but wonder if something better is going to show up tomorrow from a different manufacturer.


----------



## Lurk650

db003206 said:


> This thread has given me purchase anxiety like no other source I've ever come across. I want to pull the trigger on some ear kegs but with the frequency new products are being pumped out I can't help but wonder if something better is going to show up tomorrow from a different manufacturer.




It's a pretty safe bet the Kegs will be top notch for a while. There will always be something better out there.


----------



## Wyrdrune

db003206 said:


> This thread has given me purchase anxiety like no other source I've ever come across. I want to pull the trigger on some ear kegs but with the frequency new products are being pumped out I can't help but wonder if something better is going to show up tomorrow from a different manufacturer.




Tell me about it. I'm currently weighing up between the Easy UEs, the Shozy Zero, the Superlux HD-668B, the Massdrop HiFiMan R-00 and/or HE-350 - or simply saving my money for the London CanJam in August...


----------



## yacobx

Quote: 





wyrdrune said:


> db003206 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has given me purchase anxiety like no other source I've ever come across. I want to pull the trigger on some ear kegs but with the frequency new products are being pumped out I can't help but wonder if something better is going to show up tomorrow from a different manufacturer.
> ...


 

 shozy zero x10000


----------



## CADCAM

wyrdrune said:


> Tell me about it. I'm currently weighing up between the Easy UEs, the Shozy Zero, the Superlux HD-668B, the Massdrop HiFiMan R-00 and/or HE-350 - or simply saving my money for the London CanJam in August...


 

 HD668B are good after serious burn-in...I have them and am using the velour pads. Very nice for the price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay!
 Stop talkigng about how great Easy UE are!
 Can you give me a *link *please?
  
 Will have to take the plunge in no long...
 grrrrrr.
 It's like a money vortex here! Even if it's cheap...the infinite exponentiality kill my wallet!
  
 Need for my thread the SUPREME TOP 10 of sub-70 chinese earphones too, look like I must put lot more...it will be very kind to share it or here or in my thread, will put it in the list after.
 Thanks for some help.


----------



## CADCAM

Hey guys tried my Z03A again for the first time and went nuts rolling tips. Found a tip of which I have no idea from where it came but sounds pretty great now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good detail but bass is more present and accounted for. It's a dark grey silicone tip thats very soft or thin.
 At any rate I thought I was a small tip but have found a medium\large, if made of soft enough material gives me a better seal while not being uncomfy. If anyone out there is a small tip PM me and I'll send you all my small tips if you cover postage North America only. Got some pics also.
 Listening to the Z03A and they sound the best I've heard...tips are critical people.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay!
> Stop talking about how great Easy UEs are!
> Can you give me a *link *please?


 
 I just posted a link in post #26564 at the bottom of the previous page 





 
  
 ===================================================
  
 As an aside the cheap shirt clip that came with the Easy UEs / Ownluxe A1 has already broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Hope the plastic mini "Pelikan" style carrying case proves more durable.


----------



## bhazard

QT5 has arrived. Will listen to them asap.


----------



## anticute

bhazard said:


> QT5 has arrived. Will listen to them asap.


 
 Interesting!


----------



## kimD

LZ-A3 would be my best IEM so far i've had these


----------



## crabdog

cadcam said:


> Hey guys tried my Z03A again for the first time and went nuts rolling tips. Found a tip of which I have no idea from where it came but sounds pretty great now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Z03A have grown on my somewhat as well. Treble can still be quite harsh on some tracks but for the most part pretty good.


----------



## CADCAM

carltonh said:


> I just got the Easy M2. and OOTB I was surprised they sound so good given what y'all said. Better than all my KZs, Zircon, Tennmak, LZ-Z03A. What page was it with the picture comparisons? I want to confirm which one I have.


 

 How are the black nozzles and what tips are you using? What are you powering them with? Interesting wonder if mine are defective...


----------



## CADCAM

happ said:


> Just received the Easy Earphone "M2" today; here is the link to the ones I got.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.335.B2s0vI&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_4_10034_507_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=4466fca1-97ac-4ae5-9172-98ea9f7e50e2
> 
> For those of you that got or ordered these model "M2" wanted to point out they are slightly different than the original Sendiy M2 that 1clearhead has.
> ...


 
 My Easy M2 drivers look similar to this one (which looks like a driver screen of some kind) but the holes are much smaller in diameter. If the other picture is of the Sendy driver is that the voice coil cover that looks pushed in? Page 1751 btw...


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, xDuoo X3 has arrived, and of course first thing I did is rockbox it.  Now hopefully the Rose Mojito I bought here will arrive tomorrow.  I'm really hoping I like it!


----------



## carltonh

cadcam said:


> How are the black nozzles and what tips are you using? What are you powering them with? Interesting wonder if mine are defective...


 
 I just got 4 IEMs at once, the **** UES hybrid, Easy M2, VJJB K4, and Tingo IE800, and OOTB, ranked in that order. I'm still tip rolling and nothing's got more than a few hours on them yet. I'm running through a Fiio Q1 and Sansa Clip+.


----------



## whoz

carltonh said:


> I just got 4 IEMs at once, the **** UES hybrid, Easy M2, VJJB K4, and Tingo IE800, and OOTB, ranked in that order. I'm still tip rolling and nothing's got more than a few hours on them yet. I'm running through a Fiio Q1 and Sansa Clip+.


 
 I bet that Tingo IE800 is the most different one 
  
 I'm using this one, love it. But I'm still looking for UEs impression.


----------



## carltonh

whoz said:


> I bet that Tingo IE800 is the most different one
> 
> I'm using this one, love it. But I'm still looking for UEs impression.


 
 Yes, the others sound great or very good OOTB, but the Tingo has no bass, so I'm burning it in some.


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> No problems. Podster's a good guy too.
> 
> I first experiened those "sniper" highs when playing Dido's Life For Rent.  I think crisp is a more apt term though.  And like Twin and many others I am treble sensitive.  These are really nice and the bass is definitely there too in a very solid but not unnatural way.  Vocals are superb.  LOL




Stop it☺️ 

That is a great album Bob


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> I just got 4 IEMs at once, the **** UES hybrid, Easy M2, VJJB K4, and Tingo IE800, and OOTB, ranked in that order. I'm still tip rolling and nothing's got more than a few hours on them yet. I'm running through a Fiio Q1 and Sansa Clip+.




I also got my **** UEs a couple of days ago. I'm finishing up some other reviews so haven't had much time with it but my initial impressions are also very positive.

Edit:
If you're looking for a hybrid and got the cash to spare (and can live with some design issues) the PMV-A01 is seriously good. Review will be up shortly.


----------



## bhazard

Something is wrong with my QT5. It sounds pretty poor ootb. Either the cable is bad, needs tip rolling, actually needs burn in, or it has to be defective. It's like AM radio bad.


----------



## Paulpark222

bhazard said:


> Something is wrong with my QT5. It sounds pretty poor ootb. Either the cable is bad, needs tip rolling, actually needs burn in, or it has to be defective. It's like AM radio bad.


 
 Burn in won't change the sound dramatically like that. It got to be either a lemon or a defective components.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## j0p3Y

fabi said:


> ...
> Thanks bro :wink_face:
> 
> Okay for the first link with the metal version, the wooden one is also appealing but I haven't seen anyone has it.
> ...


hmm well, since recent experience with Easy's M2 you 'might' as well better just depend your decision on other users reviews instead on seller's rep.
I'm wondering BTW: Why is Easy absent from this forum? He was active a few weeks ago when big sale was going on in China...


----------



## Fabi

j0p3y said:


> hmm well, since recent experience with Easy's M2 you 'might' as well better just depend your decision on other users reviews instead on seller's rep.


 
  
  
 Don't worry mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I never bought something just on seller's opinion.
 There wasn't much information, that's why I decided to send him a message to see what he can tell me.
 And you can see that the reply was not really helpful..
  
 I guess 1clearhead's review has convinced me to go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I am also curious about **** UEs and Easy UEs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, I remember when Sendiy M2 was out, I was very interested.
 When they replaced it with cheaper Easy M2, I thought that something was not right and didn't buy it, maybe luckily.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, finally getting a chance to listen to the xDuoo X3 I just got in from a seller on the forum.  First thing I did was put rockbox on, and for my first listen I did a short half album go with the HD700.  While it's nowhere near perfect, I was expecting worse.  Decent sound, ample ability to drive them at -30 volume, certainly smaller than my X5, not to mention my preferred portable stack of X5/Mojo.  I liked the X2, but it never wowed me.  This one for me is a no brainer so far.  The Rose Mojito should arrive sometime today, so I'll be very curious how that pairing will go over.


----------



## peter123

My review of the PMV A-01 is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15876
  
 TL;DR Best sub $100 hybrid I've heard so far beating the Trinity Delta and LA-A2 for my prefernce.


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> My review of the PMV A-01 is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15876
> 
> TL;DR Best sub $100 hybrid I've heard so far beating the Trinity Delta and LA-A2 for my prefernce.


 
 Damn you. This "I won't be able to buy more stuff for a month" business is driving me nuts. The list of potentials is just growing and growing and growing..
  
 Shozy Zero, Easy UEs, HLSX 808, LZA3 and now this? Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah... 
  
 Edit: I did appreciate the review, though, I don't want to sound ungrateful...


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Damn you. This "I won't be able to buy more stuff for a month" business is driving me nuts. The list of potentials is just growing and growing and growing..
> 
> Shozy Zero, Easy UEs, HLSX 808, LZA3 and now this? Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...
> 
> Edit: I did appreciate the review, though, I don't want to sound ungrateful...


 
 LOL! I'm sorry......
  
 I'm glad you liked reading it.


----------



## happ

cadcam said:


> My Easy M2 drivers look similar to this one (which looks like a driver screen of some kind) but the holes are much smaller in diameter. If the other picture is of the Sendy driver is that the voice coil cover that looks pushed in? Page 1751 btw...


 

 CADCAM,
 This is the picture of the SENDIY M2 driver; from my original post on page 1751.  The voice coil is not pushed in; the hexagon like shape is probably just a light reflection.
 From what my very poor eyesight can see, the Sendiy M2 driver grille is a cap type with a straight tube.  The tan ring around the sound tube is either excess glue or hard foam.  All three of the Sendiy M2s I got from EE are like this.
 1clearhead also posted several pics of the Sendiy M2 he has on this thread.


----------



## Pastapipo

Im in Taiwan for the weekend. Bought the intopic jazz i71 for around €10. Had to buy this brand again since they did not disappoint 2 years ago. 
The sound is good with excellent instrument separation and positioning. The major drawback is the quantity of bass. Quality wise it is really tight and it reaches deep, but the quantity is just too much. I'll post an update when I'm back and don't have to use a potato as a smartphone (Zopo speed 7,don't buy).


----------



## 1clearhead

fabi said:


> Don't worry mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 I'll also get curious if it's not the same one I wrote about.....this is all on the sellers hands now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


happ said:


> CADCAM,
> This is the picture of the SENDIY M2 driver; from my original post on page 1751.  The voice coil is not pushed in; the hexagon like shape is probably just a light reflection.
> From what my very poor eyesight can see, the Sendiy M2 driver grille is a cap type with a straight tube.  The tan ring around the sound tube is either excess glue or hard foam.  All three of the Sendiy M2s I got from EE are like this.
> 1clearhead also posted several pics of the Sendiy M2 he has on this thread.


 
  
 Thanks 'happ'! .....don't mind sharing!
  

  
 These are the "original Sendiy M2"!.....if they don't look like 'happs', or mines? They are NOT the original Sendiy's!


----------



## carltonh

I have to warn people that, IMO, the Tingo FL800 is one of the worst purchases I've made. I have to boost the bass by about 25 Db for it to *almost* sound flat. Granted the rest of the sound is ok, and it only has 10 hours burn in, but at least the felt-like-silicone tips are nice and unique. :/


----------



## carltonh

Oh, and the worst part of the Tingo FL800 is they list "subwoofer" in the description on Easy's Aliexpress page for it. It is certainly does not contain, nor can it even be EQ'ed to have a subwoofer like sound.


----------



## crabdog

carltonh said:


> Oh, and the worst part of the Tingo FL800 is they list "subwoofer" in the description on Easy's Aliexpress page for it. It is certainly does not contain, nor can it even be EQ'ed to have a subwoofer like sound.



Have you tried different tips? I'm fairly certain that it would be near impossible to get decent bass with felt tips on an iem.


----------



## anticute

carltonh said:


> Oh, and the worst part of the Tingo FL800 is they list "subwoofer" in the description on Easy's Aliexpress page for it. It is certainly does not contain, nor can it even be EQ'ed to have a subwoofer like sound.


 
 My second pair were sort of a lemon, but I never felt a lack of bass in my first pair.. Oh well, might be bad QC, and that might also be a reason why the opinions are so mixed. My first pair was brilliant.


----------



## Sylmar

Had a bad Tingo FL800 experience as well unfortunately. The left unit was much quieter compared to the right unit.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Gang. Guess whut I just listened to?  The TK13 and the Easy M2.
  
 Here are my initial impressions:
  
 Easy now has his own boxes little Black Ones just a little larger than the cases (square and triangular) that the earphones come in. They have gold lettering quite elegant and if you are a stacker or a filer there"s a white ID sticker on the side.
  
 Now that I'm done teasing you I guess You guys want to know about the Sound.
  
 IS the TK13 and Improvement over the TK12? Surprisingly subtle but yes it is. First of all the TK13 is quite tip sensitive whereas the TK12 is massive regardless of tips. The TK13 is also massive BUT it has improved resolution and Vocal Mids are WAY better. With the Stock tips, (I tried the Clear/Blue Hybrids), the Bass is Quite Big and very well controlled. NOW, SWITCH TO A WIDE-BORE, I used my AUVIOS and the beast is unleashed. The Bass becomes way more prominent at the expense of a little of the tightness. Keep in mind these are OOTB impressions and I expect the Bass will tighten up. BTW, I used a Y cable and A/B'd the TK12 and TK13 side by side, same Tracks. The Bas with Wide bores will make the Most DIE-HARD Basshead smile, But NOT at the expense of the other Frequencies, they shine through as brilliantly as Mr. Z made them to sound.
  
 Now to the Burn In for the TK13, Started at 1:00 P.M. Sat. 4/30/16.....
  
  
 Lets move on to the EASY M2:
  
 OOTB quite Impressive I went to the Stock Clear/Red Hybrids in the Large size and tried them on....
  
 Jeez. The Chinese are going to put the Germans out of the HIFi business. I was greeted with a very similar sound to the TK12/13 Huge Bass Very well controlled not quite the Clarity of the TK13 but nonetheless still very good. A little recession on the mids and a pleasant treble that isn't harsh or splashy, over all very nice. So I tried the Black nozzles. They are shorter. That's what they do, they shorten the sound. For me they will never be used I might as well toss them.
 Once they Break in I think these will be very good. Unfortunately the Auvios won't fit as their bore is a little too wide. I also tried Generic Black silicone tips with a Slightly wider Bore than the stock, I'm just not sure of the difference. well.....
  
 Off to the Burner.
  
 Once again I'm blessed by superb sound. OOTB these are quite High on my list.
  








TWIN


----------



## nolife1123

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Gang. Guess whut I just listened to?  The TK13 and the Easy M2.
> 
> Here are my initial impressions:
> 
> ...


 

 Well, your opinion is a bright light from the recent news over the Easy M2, thanks for that!


----------



## anticute

sylmar said:


> Had a bad Tingo FL800 experience as well unfortunately. The left unit was much quieter compared to the right unit.


 
 I had a similar issue, but for me it wasn't at all frequencies. I heard something seemed off, and then I tried some frequency sweeps and realized that there was a channel imbalance/driver mismatch that made one side louder than the other at some frequencies. A balanced low-to-high sweep should stay "in the middle of your head" all the way, with the second pair of FL800, it went like an S..


----------



## Lurk650

Hey TwinACStacks, looks like our doubts about the 12 being improved with the 13 were proved wring lol. 

Also, which M2 did you buy? The $30 version Easy M2 or the $28 2016 Easy M2? The latter has more purchases and we are wondering if maybe the cheaper on is the subpar version.


----------



## carltonh

anticute said:


> I had a similar issue, but for me it wasn't at all frequencies. I heard something seemed off, and then I tried some frequency sweeps and realized that there was a channel imbalance/driver mismatch that made one side louder than the other at some frequencies. A balanced low-to-high sweep should stay "in the middle of your head" all the way, with the second pair of FL800, it went like an S..


 
 My left and right channels are balanced, so I doubt that both sides would be equally defective, if being defective was the problem. Maybe they changed components in the driver or such.


----------



## RedJohn456

http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-VSD5S
  
 VSD5S released. Good to see the OG brands churning things out!


----------



## mochill

Gonna be great


----------



## Wyrdrune

Just noticed this on AE, £16 for a touchscreen APE player. Not my preferred format, but could be interesting.
http://s.aliexpress.com/ZJvqyYRr


----------



## carltonh

Those yellow core tips that come with LZ Z03A (that Twin said to throw away) work great with the Easy M2.
  
 Also, I tried the cable from the Tennmak Piano on the **** UES to have a mic option on the UES. Unfortunately, the Piano cable cuts out the deep bass response.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Hey TwinACStacks, looks like our doubts about the 12 being improved with the 13 were proved wring lol.
> 
> Also, which M2 did you buy? The $30 version Easy M2 or the $28 2016 Easy M2? The latter has more purchases and we are wondering if maybe the cheaper on is the subpar version.




 Lurk I wasn't aware there are 2 versions. Mine don't look like the pics of the Sendiy they look like the one that someone said looks like the ED9 driver. They sound fine to me at first listen. The black nozzles suck though.

TWIN


----------



## nolife1123

twinacstacks said:


> Lurk I wasn't aware there are 2 versions. Mine don't look like the pics of the Sendiy they look like the one that someone said looks like the ED9 driver. They sound fine to me at first listen. The black nozzles suck though.
> 
> TWIN


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-100-New-Easy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32639600154.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.V5jUak&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_4_10034_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=218c9a5c-ee9c-4132-8380-704a0a829fbe
 and
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Headphone-HiFi-Ebony-With-Carbon/32610382649.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.10.V5jUak&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_4_10034_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=218c9a5c-ee9c-4132-8380-704a0a829fbe
  
 Funny how you can't find them under the name Easy M2 on aliexpress, but you do find them by searching for Sendiy M2.
 From my brief look, I couldn't find any difference between them, but someone with a more eagle-ish eye could, didn't have much time to investigate.
  
 Edit: apart from the obvious name differences in the title, while both are still just Easy M2.


----------



## Lurk650

I just wonder why he has two up if they are the same and the $30 version was originally $55. About the price of the Sendiy M2


----------



## Sylmar

I guess M2 stands for Mysterious Two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nearly bought them during the AE sale but still might if the Easy M2 is good (looks like it). Heck, even bought the KZ ED9 because I can change nozzles and wanted that one anyway.


----------



## peter123

Review of the MEE Audio RX18 with comparison to quite a few of the most poular cheaper Chinese/Asian brand offerings:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/806763/mee-audio-rx18-review-and-appreciation-thread#post_12546639


----------



## kendfw

lurk650 said:


> I just wonder why he has two up if they are the same and the $30 version was originally $55. About the price of the Sendiy M2




The more expensive easy m2 used to be the full price Sendiy m2. When I clicked thru my first order, it showed the more expensive easy m2. When I clicked on my recently purchased easy m2, it displayed the cheaper m2.

To differentiate the actual product, just unscrew the black/silver tuner. If you see a screen like mesh, that is Easy m2. If you see a small protruding tube, that Sendiy m2. OOTB the mids of Easy m3 is recessed just like what was observed by @twinacstack. I hope ithe mid would improve overtime. My two easy m2 have somewhat improved after several days. I can use them to listen my favorite song now.


----------



## CADCAM

I still have an issue with the bass on my Easy M2's, unlike Twin mine did not sound good ootb but I will agree the black nozzle is essentially useless. The highs and midrange actually sound pretty good but my bass is still hollow and bloated. I have several damping settings on my Capella amp to help control cone movement with low frequencies and I am still cycling through them trying to decide which is best but all are problematic for me as the bass isn't tight or quick but blurred and bloated.


----------



## trumpethead

Does anyone know where the Original Sendiy M2 can be purchased. I too am experiencing the hollow bass and overall muffled sound signature of the v Easy M2 even after 3 days of burn in and much tip rolling just not clean and detailed to my ears...


----------



## Paulpark222

Guys just so you know, the driver that were used on Sendiy M2 will be discontinued.
  
 the old Sendiy M2's driver were not durable, causing them to get faulty or die early.
  
 So the manufacturer had to change to a newer driver.
  
 Easy M2 uses the new driver and Sandiy M2 will use the new driver as well.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## kendfw

My biggest concern all along with the delayed shipments has been with the quality control. Having ordered 4 easy m2 made me very uncomfortable. Two are still on the way and the two at hand had recessed mids/vocal, color differences, and different length of cables. No bass problem for me but i need to figure out how to detect early roll off. 

After 3 days of listening, they opened up some. Still not as good as my Sendiy. But i have Sendiy for 3 weeks with almost 8 hours of usage per day. If I don't abing them, i could use them to enjoy my pop music. Can't tell if they would continue to improve since they are going to another family starting next week. Just hoping they would improve a little more.


----------



## kendfw

paulpark222 said:


> Guys just so you know, Sendiy M2 is now discontinued.
> 
> Sendiy M2's driver were not durable, causing them to get faulty or die early.
> 
> ...




How do you get the information? Sound like the manufacturer has deliberately passing the quality issues to unsuspecting customers. They even raised the product prices right before discontinued them. Who know the Easy m2 will have the same issues.


----------



## Lurk650

At this point just skip Easy M2 and go Easy UEs. Just kidding but serious too


----------



## 1clearhead

paulpark222 said:


> Guys just so you know, Sendiy M2 is now discontinued.
> 
> Sendiy M2's driver were not durable, causing them to get faulty or die early.
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, don't know where you get your information from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....all this information needs to be proven.
  
 I introduced the Sendiy M2 to everyone here, *and my dynamic drivers are still going strong with many more miles to go!*
  
 Taobao still sells the original Sendiy M2  like "hot cakes" all over China! And some retailers here in China are trying to sell it for as much as six (6) times as much!
  
 Take a look.....
https://s.taobao.com/search?q=sendiy+m2&imgfile=&js=1&stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1&initiative_id=staobaoz_20160501&ie=utf8
  
  
 .....just giving you a heads-up!


----------



## Paulpark222

kendfw said:


> How do you get the information? Sound like the manufacturer has deliberately passing the quality issues to unsuspecting customers. They even raised the product prices right before discontinued them. Who know the Easy m2 will have the same issues.


 
 I just contacted the manufacturer regarding those two products. They said the new driver (Easy M2's driver) won't have those issue. 
  
 We'll see...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Paul


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> At this point just skip Easy M2 and go Easy UEs. Just kidding but serious too


 
 Maybe, I don't have the Easy UE, but I'm currently being blown away by the **** UES hybrid. And at ~$36, it is like the Puro IEM500 but easier to drive, with more up front and faster midrange. Probably my new #1. Of course, I don't have a TK12/13 or Shozy Zero or HLSX 808 to compare to. I'd love to see some of these new ones actually compared to some I'm more familiar with. Now I just need a perfect MMCX microphone cable for it. The Tennmak Piano cable loses some bass, and the Tennmak Pro cable doesn't fit, some unique recessed MMCX that makes it non-standard.


----------



## Paulpark222

1clearhead said:


> Haha, don't know where you get your information from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My bad, my wording was horrible. I meant that specific driver that was used on the Sendiy m2 so far will be discontinued.
  
 They said will continue to sell the Sendiy M2 but will use the new driver for now on. But I'll double check about that.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Euphonik

db003206 said:


> This thread has given me purchase anxiety like no other source I've ever come across. I want to pull the trigger on some ear kegs but with the frequency new products are being pumped out I can't help but wonder if something better is going to show up tomorrow from a different manufacturer.


 
  
 ZhiYin QT5 is like Ear Kegs with even bigger staging- I can't imagine finding something better at this point...not for the cost.


----------



## 1clearhead

Just making sure everyone here under stands that "Sendiy Audio" which is the original manufacturer of the Sendiy M2's never changed anything on their original Sendiy M2's. Heck, I can easily get all the separate parts and put in a different driver's myself if I like, coming straight from Shenzhen's catalogue books!
  
 .....This was probably an attempt by the retailer to install cheaper drivers and sell for less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*So, I'll repost what I posted earlier......*
  
 --->  I introduced the Sendiy M2 to everyone here, *and my dynamic drivers are still going strong with many more miles to go!*
  
 Taobao still sells the original Sendiy M2  like "hot cakes" all over China! And some retailers here in China are trying to sell it for as much as six (6) times as much!
  
 Take a look.....
https://s.taobao.com/search?q=sendiy+m2&imgfile=&js=1&stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1&initiative_id=staobaoz_20160501&ie=utf8
  
 Here is Sendiy Audio's original store in taobao.....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.tBjZk4&id=39166421008&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
  
 Maybe, another retailer can sell the originals.....it's only a matter of time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 .....just giving you a heads-up!


----------



## Akmola Lola

Wanna ask, MusicMaker Ting any good?


----------



## 1clearhead

I'll try to have my Chinese friend at work talk to the original maker of *Sendiy Audio *in Shenzhen to see if they could have a retailer sell the originals out of China through *Aliexpress*......I'm still on vacation, so I'll do this next week.
  
 .....Cross my heart!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
https://sendiyheadphone.world.taobao.com/


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Just making sure everyone here under stands that "Sendiy Audio" which is the original manufacturer of the Sendiy M2's never changed anything on their original Sendiy M2's. Heck, I can easily get all the separate parts and put in a different driver's myself if I like, coming straight from Shenzhen's catalogue books!
> 
> .....This was probably an attempt by the retailer to install cheaper drivers and sell for less. :rolleyes:
> 
> ...




I'm sorry but I don't see why you keep posting the same thing. Have you also been in contact with the manufacturer and got told that they still use the old driver?

Also *one* sample is a ridiculous low amount to make any claims whatsoever statically and you can of course not *know*that yours will still be going strong for a long time in the future, might as well stop working tomorrow..... 

I understand that you enjoy them and that's great but I just don't see how your information would be anymore trustworthy than the information Paul shared (for the record I'm not saying it's less trustworthy either). 

Enjoy your M2's


----------



## nolife1123

paulpark222 said:


> I just contacted the manufacturer regarding those two products. They said the new driver (Easy M2's driver) won't have those issue.
> 
> We'll see...h34r:
> 
> ...



I honestly wouldn't care if they lasted 10x as long if they sounded like crap (still yet to try mine tho), it seriously shouldn't have been that hard to note that it's got a new driver inside that's completely different than the one we, at least a big part of us, have expected. This way it's pretty much just intentional or unintentional catching on the hype with an inferior product selling as a superior one for almost the same price as the Sendiy M2 before they caught the Head-Fi hype.


----------



## shrisha

Hello,
 Could someone answer my little question? Regarding Easy UE if it is worth to upgrade from Havi's Pro? Which is both dual DD. Please?
 Thank you.


----------



## peter123

shrisha said:


> Hello,
> Could someone answer my little question? Regarding Easy UE if it is worth to upgrade from Havi's Pro? Which is both dual DD. Please?
> Thank you.




You're probably the only one that can answer if it's worth it for you  

From what I read here they don't seem to have a very similar sound but I've not heard the Easy UE so take this with a huge amount of salt....


----------



## chompchomps

Anyone has the musicmaker taobao store?


----------



## shrisha

peter123 said:


> You're probably the only one that can answer if it's worth it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you Peter.


----------



## peter123

shrisha said:


> Thank you Peter.




No worries, I'm sure someone who owns both will be able to give you more meat on the bone


----------



## Riisalat

I've been using the Easy UE2s, the other model. They are pretty good, i love them quite a bit and i dont know how much you would love them but i can assure you, you wont be disappointed. A little balance between fun and hifi sounding little iems.


----------



## nhlean96

carltonh said:


> My left and right channels are balanced, so I doubt that both sides would be equally defective, if being defective was the problem. Maybe they changed components in the driver or such.


 
 Me and my friend both bought from taobao, and we both get a good pair, it sounds flat and very dependable on the source.
 I'm sorry that you get a bad pair  Maybe the Tingo FL800 has to be on the blacklist, since the QC is too bad (or the seller sells defective product).


----------



## crabdog

nhlean96 said:


> Me and my friend both bought from taobao, and we both get a good pair, it sounds flat and very dependable on the source.
> I'm sorry that you get a bad pair


 
 Don't think I've ever seen hype like the M2 gained here. It was like 1 person said they were good and then basically everyone else started ordering them. In the meantime the Shozy Zero has hardly got a mention.


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> Don't think I've ever seen hype like the M2 gained here. It was like 1 person said they were good and then basically everyone else started ordering them. In the meantime the Shozy Zero has hardly got a mention.


 
 Based on my experience, @1clearhead's recommendations are solid. I bought the (Sendiy) M2 on his recommendation too, and it hasn't disappointed.
  
 Too bad about this thing with two different drivers. If what @Paulpark222 says is true, and they're doing a "new version" with a new driver, for whatever reason, it's pretty sneaky of them. A lot of people bought it expecting the "original" driver and then got something else, which according to comparisons seems to be inferior.. 
  
 IMO, the Sendiy is absolutely brilliant, anyway. I guess I'll see if I will encounter durability issues, but honestly, it's a cheap-ish IEM, and as someone said earlier, I'd prefer a brilliant sounding IEM that lasts a year than a meh-sounding IEM that lasts a lifetime.


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Based on my experience, @1clearhead's recommendations are solid. I bought the (Sendiy) M2 on his recommendation too, and it hasn't disappointed.
> 
> Too bad about this thing with two different drivers. If what @Paulpark222 says is true, and they're doing a "new version" with a new driver, for whatever reason, it's pretty sneaky of them. A lot of people bought it expecting the "original" driver and then got something else, which according to comparisons seems to be inferior..
> 
> IMO, the Sendiy is absolutely brilliant, anyway. I guess I'll see if I will encounter durability issues, but honestly, it's a cheap-ish IEM, and as someone said earlier, I'd prefer a brilliant sounding IEM that lasts a year than a meh-sounding IEM that lasts a lifetime.


 
 I agree, changing the drivers without changing the product name bordeline fraud imo.......


----------



## nhlean96

crabdog said:


> Don't think I've ever seen hype like the M2 gained here. It was like 1 person said they were good and then basically everyone else started ordering them. In the meantime the Shozy Zero has hardly got a mention.


 
 The biggest hype I've ever seen is "Baldoor E100" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They don't sound as good as a $100 earbud but still worth what you pay for. Another one is Tingo TG-38s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@1clearhead mainly buys from Taobao, where you could get good price for these Chinese goodies (if you live nearby China, eg : South East Asia, India, ...), and much better service, I haven't experienced any defective product from Taobao seller. I've order 2 pairs Baldoor E100s, 2 pairs KZ ANV, 1 pair ATE, 2 pairs EDR2, 2 pairs Tingo FL800, and all of them have no fault.


----------



## anticute

nhlean96 said:


> The biggest hype I've ever seen is "Baldoor E100"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Man, I want another golden pair of FL800, but the 50% hit rate for me so far kind of puts me off..


----------



## AudioDHD

crabdog said:


> Don't think I've ever seen hype like the M2 gained here. It was like 1 person said they were good and then basically everyone else started ordering them. In the meantime the Shozy Zero has hardly got a mention.




I suspect you may have a very good point! 

Am back in NZ now and will pick up the Shozy Zeros tomorrow morning.

 The Easy M2s have taken up quite a few pages now and maybe its time to focus on the real bargains!

A package containing the Easy M2 (cheaper ones) were waiting here when i got back last night and have had a few hours listening time with them.. bare in mind Ive spent a week on holiday listening to the HSLX 808s and have Fidues A83 for reference IEMs ( I choose the HLSX 808s to holiday with over the A83!) 

To the point and IMO initial impressions are these Easy M2s sound mid recessed and bass hollow to my ears, a plus for the M2s is reasonable soundstage and a pleasant brightness. Also like the packaging of a stylish square black box with Easy emblim on it.. but ofcourse would rather they arrived in a paper bag and sound Nice! then just ok... maybe my expectations were too high and have been spoilt by the sound quality of the 808s which can be had at similar cost .. Will give these M2s some burn in but doubt they can come close to competing for my listening time or offer another flavor worth indulging in now and then ..unlike the box of chocolates package they arrived in suggests. No doubt the Sendiy M2s are an entirely different beast sigh.. 

This IEM collection is growing .. in ranking of sound quality from Nice to Ok to Meh = Fidue A83 / HLSX 808s / IE80 DIY / Tenmak Pro / Easy M2 / DIY UE Custom / Piston 3 / Piston 2 / Skullcandys ( these started the quest for a better sound)

In a few hours Ill be listening to the Shozy Zeros!


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Don't think I've ever seen hype like the M2 gained here. It was like 1 person said they were good and then basically everyone else started ordering them. In the meantime the Shozy Zero has hardly got a mention.



I've been hearing a lot of great, avtually really great stuff about the shozy zeros and picked one up. Got carried away and picked up an alien too. Hope it gets here soon !


----------



## crabdog

audiodhd said:


> I suspect you may have a very good point!
> 
> Am back in NZ now and will pick up the Shozy Zeros tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...





> Nice. Ordered my 808s on the 24th. Still no tracking info apart from: "Electronic information has been received". I'm hoping they have got some good detail. In the meantime still enjoying the UEs.





> Also has anyone ordered the AudioSense AS10? I like the aesthetics of these and the blue and red on either side is something that more manufacturers should do to make L & R easier to determine.


----------



## carltonh

riisalat said:


> I've been hearing a lot of great, avtually really great stuff about the shozy zeros and picked one up. Got carried away and picked up an alien too. Hope it gets here soon !


 
 Right, if it seems the Shozy Zeros aren't hyped here, that's just because people are posting the hype in its own thread. And note that many of the hypers there are ones that are regularly reviewing $1000 IEMs or CIEMs and not much low end stuff.


----------



## j0p3Y

wyrdrune said:


> Tell me about it. I'm currently weighing up between the Easy UEs, the Shozy Zero, the Superlux HD-668B, the Massdrop HiFiMan R-00 and/or HE-350 - or simply saving my money ...


+1 and the HLSL-808. Any shootout between these would be great


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


>


 






 Crab, I have the AS20s which are good but not stellar. Take a chance, maybe they are Giant killers....
  
 I just did some experimenting with the Easy M2 that now have about 10hrs. on them. I tried the nozzles from the ED9 on them. The Dull Brass with either the stock redbores or Auvios don't work for me at all. They dull the sound, (lose upper end). Then i tried the Bright nozzles which I absolutely despised on the ED9s. On the M2 however they are pretty much even with the silver nozzles. So on went the Auvios on the bright Brass and the Stock tips on the stock silver nozzles. Using Christina Novelli's Concrete Angel as the reference song I switched back and forth maybe 8-10 times. That is how close the signature is. I ended up with the Auvios on the Bright Brass ED9 nozzles as, I THINK, ( this is the operative word here), I THINK they add just a Hair more depth and control to the Bass and Sparkle to the top end. Mids I think are even with Either.  I could be wrong and It's way to early in Burn-in to make a definite statement.
  
 I also think the Bass has become less bloated and tighter in 10 hours. I like these so far. I'm not EVEN going to try the TK13 until 50 Hours.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Has ANYONE compared this HLSX 808 to the Original Bette 10MM all metal? Clearhead, since you started this hype, you got any objection to me mailing you my Bettes, (No you can't keep them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so You can compare them to your 808's and let us get an unbiased opinion? PM me if you are interested.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Crab, I have the AS20s which are good but not stellar. Take a chance, maybe they are Giant killers....
> 
> I just did some experimenting with the Easy M2 that now have about 10hrs. on them. I tried the nozzles from the ED9 on them. The Dull Brass with either the stock redbores or Auvios don't work for me at all. They dull the sound, (lose upper end). Then i tried the Bright nozzles which I absolutely despised on the ED9s. On the M2 however they are pretty much even with the silver nozzles. So on went the Auvios on the bright Brass and the Stock tips on the stock silver nozzles. Using Christina Novelli's Concrete Angel as the reference song I switched back and forth maybe 8-10 times. That is how close the signature is. I ended up with the Auvios on the Bright Brass ED9 nozzles as, I THINK, ( this is the operative word here), I THINK they add just a Hair more depth and control to the Bass and Sparkle to the top end. Mids I think are even with Either.  I could be wrong and It's way to early in Burn-in to make a definite statement.
> 
> ...


 
 Have them on my wish list but for the moment will try to refrain from purchasing. The way they look I'd think the sound isolation would be really good.


----------



## AudioDHD

carltonh said:


> Right, if it seems the Shozy Zeros aren't hyped here, that's just because people are posting the hype in its own thread. And note that many of the hypers there are ones that are regularly reviewing $1000 IEMs or CIEMs and not much low end stuff.




Another very good point! Have been lurking the Shozy thread and noticed this too which lead to ordering them.. will post impressions compared to A83, IE80s and 808s soon enough..


----------



## TwinACStacks

audiodhd said:


> Another very good point! Have been lurking the Shozy thread and noticed this too which lead to ordering them.. will post impressions compared to A83, IE80s and 808s soon enough..


 





 It is also because a few of us have been asked By Shozy to do a Delta Review of the Zeros. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. I'm seriously hoping they are viable Giant Killers, this will raise the Bar for the Asian manufacturers once again.
  








 TWIN


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> At this point just skip Easy M2 and go Easy UEs. Just kidding but serious too


 haha definitely serious  



euphonik said:


> ZhiYin QT5 is like Ear Kegs with even bigger staging- I can't imagine finding something better at this point...not for the cost.




Wow for real! Omg is this the next stagehead iem to add to my collection hmmmmmmm


----------



## Riisalat

carltonh said:


> Right, if it seems the Shozy Zeros aren't hyped here, that's just because people are posting the hype in its own thread. And note that many of the hypers there are ones that are regularly reviewing $1000 IEMs or CIEMs and not much low end stuff.


i know, ive taken leave from china gear to get the shozy zero and to get a mee pinnacle. Its highly unlikely that i will need to look back at china gear after the pinnacle and the lz a3 that's on its way.

Off to ciems and uni fits till then.


----------



## Lurk650

silentcinema said:


> haha definitely serious
> Wow for real! Omg is this the next stagehead iem to add to my collection hmmmmmmm




I believe somebody got their QT5 the other day and said it sounds "off". Should be in this thread


----------



## CADCAM

carltonh said:


> Those yellow core tips that come with LZ Z03A (that Twin said to throw away) work great with the Easy M2.
> 
> Also, I tried the cable from the Tennmak Piano on the **** UES to have a mic option on the UES. Unfortunately, the Piano cable cuts out the deep bass response.


 

 carltonh you are the man! Tried the medium yellow core with the Easy M2 and I have to say they sound the best so far! More listening to verify but so far it's good. I was using some medium blue cores that I believe came with a pair of KZ's I got but they don't look to be whirlwinds so I'm not entirely sure, anyway they sounded good but bass was a problem and the yellow core seem to have brought the bass more in check.
 Do you use a medium tip also?
  
 Thanks again... was about to give up on these and throw them to the back of the iem drawer.


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> I believe somebody got their QT5 the other day and said it sounds "off". Should be in this thread


 
 That was me. Mine is a bit hollow and muffled, yet the detail and soundstage can be picked out otherwise. They are very sensitive. You can hear loud amp hiss from my Xbox One amped controller headphone kit where it is silent from my Hyper X Cloud (Pro 80).
  
 I believe my cable might be defective, or a crossover might not be configured right. You can definitely tell the potential is there otherwise.


----------



## bhazard

Haven't seen much from Somic in awhile, but they have a new Dual Dynamic for $18. Could be decent.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_350472.html


----------



## bhazard

Anyone know a good pair of massive bore tips, like the ones used in the old KEF M200? The QT5 has extra wide nozzles, so I can't use my spiral dots on them.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> That was me. Mine is a bit hollow and muffled, yet the detail and soundstage can be picked out otherwise. They are very sensitive. You can hear loud amp hiss from my Xbox One amped controller headphone kit where it is silent from my Hyper X Cloud (Pro 80).
> 
> I believe my cable might be defective, or a crossover might not be configured right. You can definitely tell the potential is there otherwise.




Thanka for confirming I did indeed read correct haha. 

What is the amped kit? I've been using my Astro A30s for my One but picked up the Cloud 2 last week and have them running from the Astro Mixamp. Freaking amazing quality build and sound. I can hear a lot more subtle details, been really good for Rainbow Six Siege . The Surround also sounds way more immersive now


----------



## CADCAM

Yes people if you bought the Easy M2 and are not too happy please (if you have them) try the yellow bore tips like the one that come with the LZ Z03A.
 If it works out for you as it did for me you can thank carltonh


----------



## TwinACStacks

That's why I keep all my tips. Some that are terrible with the iems they come with are great on others. Roll tips. Always roll tips. You would be surprised at how many tips sound great OOTB but then turn not so good after extended burn-in.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## Euphonik

bhazard said:


> Anyone know a good pair of massive bore tips, like the ones used in the old KEF M200? The QT5 has extra wide nozzles, so I can't use my spiral dots on them.


 
  
 Same problem. Are you getting another pair? They respond really well to EQ- the clarity makes it so easy to polish the sound. Fit of the tips are merely good enough, though it's always good to have options. SQ is stellar, though- these 4BA + 1DD configurations have some serious resolution. Bass, Mids and Treble are effortless- timbre is some of the best I've heard for a metal-type enclosure (compared to the JVC FX850). Bass has excellent texture, control and impact. Due to the expansive staging the mids are larger than life- treble is exceptionally well-extended.


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> I believe somebody got their QT5 the other day and said it sounds "off". Should be in this thread



I see, already put off lol thanks for that lurk, I guess the waiting game recommences


----------



## TwinACStacks

IMO An Iem should sound great with flat EQ. Any added should be for seasoning NOT to make it sound acceptable. Guess I will have to cross the QT5 off my watch list as well.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

silentcinema said:


> I see, already put off lol thanks for that lurk, I guess the waiting game recommences




You already have the TK12 correct? 

Only two giving me interest are the SHOZY Zero bc of the reviews from buyers of high tier CIEMs and then slightly the MM TW1 bc, well, Music Maker knows what he is doing.


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> IMO An Iem should sound great with flat EQ. Any added should be for seasoning NOT to make it sound acceptable. Guess I will have to cross the QT5 off my watch list as well.
> 
> TWIN




Yeh i agree with you even though i do like to eq, it's nice to have an iem that's already optimised so it can be used on a variety of devices without having to correct eq each time. E.g On my budget phone i can still run the tk12 on them with out the correct eq apps and they sound brilliant still.


----------



## trumpethead

cadcam said:


> carltonh you are the man! Tried the medium yellow core with the Easy M2 and I have to say they sound the best so far! More listening to verify but so far it's good. I was using some medium blue cores that I believe came with a pair of KZ's I got but they don't look to be whirlwinds so I'm not entirely sure, anyway they sounded good but bass was a problem and the yellow core seem to have brought the bass more in check.
> Do you use a medium tip also?
> 
> Thanks again... was about to give up on these and throw them to the back of the iem drawer.




I spent two hours searching for my LZ yellow tips, finally found them. A good indication that I have way too many earphones.. Anyway Thanks to you guys the Easy M2 have finally found their Zen..no pun intended...I tried the medium but settled on the large for a complete seal..calmed and tightened up the bass..mids came forward with much more clarity..Overall sound signature improved...much happier..at one point was thinking about giving then away...still dont know how they stack up against Sendiy but not as concerned...Thanks again guys


----------



## carltonh

cadcam said:


> Yes people if you bought the Easy M2 and are not too happy please (if you have them) try the yellow bore tips like the one that come with the LZ Z03A.
> If it works out for you as it did for me you can thank carltonh


 

 When I first tried the yellow bore tips I noticed they maximize soundstage, treble quality and quantity more than any other tips I had. Certainly not good for anything with treble peaks, like the Z03A, but yeah, perfect match for Easy M2. I use large, not medium because of my big ears. Even large Auvios are a little small for me on most IEMs.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Has ANYONE compared this HLSX 808 to the Original Bette 10MM all metal? Clearhead, since you started this hype, you got any objection to me mailing you my Bettes, (No you can't keep them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks 'TWIN'!.....that's really nice of you! But, I rather try to still find them on the taobao website, I don't mind having a pair to keep for myself. The reason I found the HLSX-808's was because I was searching for the Bette/i.Valux. Besides, I don't want you to risk the lost of sending them on such a long trip and losing them in the process. I won't mind if you found a "*link*" which I can get them here in China.
 Thanks, 'TWIN'.


----------



## nolife1123

Are those yellow cored tips equal to the orange cored tips that they send with random iems (in my case the **** UE), if not, could someone take a picture of them please? So I can try and find them in my collection.


----------



## CADCAM

trumpethead said:


> I spent two hours searching for my LZ yellow tips, finally found them. A good indication that I have way too many earphones.. Anyway Thanks to you guys the Easy M2 have finally found their Zen..no pun intended...I tried the medium but settled on the large for a complete seal..calmed and tightened up the bass..mids came forward with much more clarity..Overall sound signature improved...much happier..at one point was thinking about giving then away...still dont know how they stack up against Sendiy but not as concerned...Thanks again guys


 

 ha ha same here when carltonh suggested the yellow bore from the Z03a I went to my tip inventory which I keep in a 18 count clear plastic egg carton (hey works for me) and couldn't find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was like man I hope I didn't chuck em.
 Proceeded to go through the drawers in my hp\computer room... still nothing! Finally found the LZ box with everything in it but the iem's near one of my set-ups on the floor and had finally found them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 They really do clean things up quite a bit and I'm grateful carltonh took the time to try them. I'm pretty much done buying iem's though as I already have way too many and my life is busy to say the least. I'm gonna take some time and enjoy the ones I have!


----------



## CADCAM

nolife1123 said:


> Are those yellow cored tips equal to the orange cored tips that they send with random iems (in my case the **** UE), if not, could someone take a picture of them please? So I can try and find them in my collection.


----------



## Lurk650

1clearhead said:


> Thanks 'TWIN'!.....that's really nice of you! But, I rather try to still find them on the taobao website, I don't mind having a pair to keep for myself. The reason I found the HLSX-808's was because I was searching for the Bette/i.Valux. Besides, I don't want you to risk the lost of sending them on such a long trip and losing them in the proses. I won't mind if you found a "*link*" which I can get them here in China.
> Thanks, 'TWIN'.




Lol straight from the I.Valux store 

Bette i.Valux Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver HiFi In-Ear Monitor IEMS Headphone Earphone Earbud Headset
 http://s.aliexpress.com/63mqIF7N 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## trumpethead

carltonh said:


> When I first tried the yellow bore tips I noticed they maximize soundstage, treble quality and quantity more than any other tips I had. Certainly not good for anything with treble peaks, like the Z03A, but yeah, perfect match for Easy M2. I use large, not medium because of my big ears. Even large Auvios are a little small for me on most IEMs.







cadcam said:


> ha ha same here when carltonh suggested the yellow bore from the Z03a I went to my tip inventory which I keep in a 18 count clear plastic egg carton (hey works for me) and couldn't find them :angry_face: I was like man I hope I didn't chuck em.
> Proceeded to go through the drawers in my hp\computer room... still nothing! Finally found the LZ box with everything in it but the iem's near one of my set-ups on the floor and had finally found them. :bigsmile_face:
> They really do clean things up quite a bit and I'm grateful carltonh took the time to try them. I'm pretty much done buying iem's though as I already have way too many and my life is busy to say the least. I'm gonna take some time and enjoy the ones I have!



Same here I don't have the time to listen to the ones I have. Said I was going to stop after TK12...that was four pairs ago...I wonder if I'm addicted?..oh well waiting on 808 and Shozy Zero and then will definitely take a break......yeah Right...


----------



## slowpickr

trumpethead said:


> Same here I don't have the time to listen to the ones I have. Said I was going to stop after TK12...that was four pairs ago...I wonder if I'm addicted?..oh well waiting on 808 and Shozy Zero and then will definitely take a break......yeah Right...



Me too. Gonna take a break .


----------



## carltonh

nolife1123 said:


> Are those yellow cored tips equal to the orange cored tips that they send with random iems (in my case the **** UE), if not, could someone take a picture of them please? So I can try and find them in my collection.


 
 Haven't ever gotten any orange core tips to say. None came with the **** UES I have.


----------



## Lurk650

Well the MM TW1 are now $23 so I'm waiting for him to message me what he can do pricing wise now. If he can go $20 I'll jump on them since they only have 4 orders and no impressions yet. Also, it appears MM releases a wooden IEM for about the same price!


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> IMO An Iem should sound great with flat EQ. Any added should be for seasoning NOT to make it sound acceptable. Guess I will have to cross the QT5 off my watch list as well.
> 
> TWIN




You can't be for tip rolling and be against EQ, for the both alter the sound hitting your ears. The supplied default tips would be considered the "natural" sound.

Both can be good or bad, depending on how it is applied.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> You can't be for tip rolling and be against EQ, for the both alter the sound hitting your ears. The supplied default tips would be considered the "natural" sound.
> 
> Both can be good or bad, depending on how it is applied.


 






 Yes hazard, but a lot of supplied tips are S*itty and Hurt the "natural sound" more than help it. You notice more and more Earphones are coming without tips installed and a few Bags of assorted Tips are now supplied?  EQ is a different thing altogether. At least from my viewpoint. I've been wrong before though....
  
 Not often, mind you, but it does happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## carltonh

twinacstacks said:


> Yes hazard, but a lot of supplied tips are S*itty and Hurt the "natural sound" more than help it. You notice more and more Earphones are coming without tips installed and a few Bags of assorted Tips are now supplied?  EQ is a different thing altogether. At least from my viewpoint. I've been wrong before though....
> 
> Not often, mind you, but it does happen.
> 
> ...


 

 Here's why I think your argument is partially correct, but not completely. If you have tips readily available you can just pop on and then have a perfect IEM, then it works. EQ could often be more complex. Do you need to find specific peaks and troughs in the EQ using digital equipment that I know exists but I know nothing about, then have a complex parametric EQ to fix it? That may be beyond my or your scope of justified effort.
  
 Then on the other hand, maybe a simple bass EQ switch could fix all the failure of an IEM, but you have no clue what tips to try after trying a dozen to mate with the IEM to release its perfect "natural sound".


----------



## Euphonik

bhazard said:


> You can't be for tip rolling and be against EQ, for the both alter the sound hitting your ears. The supplied default tips would be considered the "natural" sound.
> 
> Both can be good or bad, depending on how it is applied.


 
  
 I'd say the results are almost always better, especially if you know which frequencies to even out. I do it mostly because most of my listening is done through a Nexus 6P so the synergy isn't always good. Of course there are things you can't fix (like sound stage, timbre, too much midbass bloat, etc) but a good EQ/tip roll definitely helps an earphone reach its maximum potential (at least when your source is a smart phone).


----------



## Lurk650

I don't care for EQ b/c having to find the perfect EQ on my Ipod then for my computer then my phone is a hassle. If I can't just plug it in and sound good then its just not good. I do see the point about tip rolling but at this point its Auvio or Spin Fit only. I haven't tried Spiral Dot yet though, may be good for the Puros since it increase bass supposedly. 

If anybody in the US has a spare pair of Medium or Large Spirals let me know


----------



## Paulpark222

Musicmaker TK13 review uploaded.
  

  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13/reviews/15882
  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## B9Scrambler

Not sure if anyone is interested, but my review of the QKZ W1 Pro should be going up tomorrow. It's a solid product and deserves some feedback


----------



## pashhtk27

Tip rolling and EQ might do the same thing but one is software based, digital and other is.....well physical change. Physical change aka tip change will always be there, even while you are not using the earphone and is also source independent. EQ not really...
Just saying. No offense.


----------



## Lurk650

In case anyone is interested...my TK12 for sale

http://www.head-fi.org/t/806873/musicmaker-tk12


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> Lol straight from the I.Valux store
> 
> Bette i.Valux Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver HiFi In-Ear Monitor IEMS Headphone Earphone Earbud Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/63mqIF7N
> (from AliExpress Android)


 

 Yea, I thought about that, too. .....But, it makes more sense to me, living in China, getting it from the taobao website. I'll probably send them a message to their i.Valux store in Shenzhen, China, so that they can send me one straight to Beijing.


----------



## crabdog

@1clearhead  just wondering if you can tell me what the package contains for the 808. Is it the same as on the AE photos: a small black case and 3 sets of tips? Is there any additional retail box? Sorry if this has been stated already but don't recall seeing details.


----------



## Wokei

Guys ...my Brainwavz Truss Dual Headphone Hanger is up ...enjoy and thank you for reading.:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-truss-the-all-metal-under-desk-dual-headphone-hanger-stand-mount/reviews/15899


----------



## CoiL

euphonik said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know a good pair of massive bore tips, like the ones used in the old KEF M200? The QT5 has extra wide nozzles, so I can't use my spiral dots on them.
> ...


 
 Try those tips: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-Replacement-Earbud-Ear-Tips-for-HS-930i2-HS-930i-Earphone-Earplug-Headset-Eartips-Headphones/32611806077.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.112.V0OEHL


----------



## nolife1123

cadcam said:


>


 
  
  


carltonh said:


> Haven't ever gotten any orange core tips to say. None came with the **** UES I have.


 


 These, they strenghten out the tremble and mid-bass (from what I heard on the **** UE), and these came with the **** UE, not the UEs, the UE are a single driver IEM. They seem somewhat similar but aren't as transparent as those CADCAM took a picture of, I wonder if they're the same.


----------



## AudioDHD

Picked up the Zeros today, drove to the postoffice to get them while wearing the 808s , got the package,  ripped it open, put me favorite large sennheiser double flanges  onto the zeros and popped them in , Ill begin by pointing out that the Zeros are the first  that I've wanted to keep in my ears longer than 10 minutes since the 808s arrived, the IE80s DIY although sounding close to the real thing , the Easy M2s, the Tenmark Pros, UE custom DIY and even the Fidue A83s have taken a back seat to the 808s due to them being more fiddly than the 808s to get on and off despite offering slightly brighter and more descriptive sound.. yet the shozy zeros remain in my ears all day.. took them off to compare with the 808s then popped the Zeros back in again.
  
 OK so initial impressions of the Shozy Zeros  without burn in by a newbie  (and rather fussy) 40 something music dependent guy   using just a Note 4 with Neutron player? They are Good! They currently have a darker fuller and richer sound compared to the HLSX 808s with more body and timber, everything is there, nothing recessed,  nothing I can really pick on except perhaps a slight lack of detail , but that bass!... it has a fullness and body like nothing else I've heard so far!  not even the original IE80s bass sounds this good to my ears , I cant get enough of it ! and even without burn in!  However..  they do sound slightly muddied compared the 808s which has more detail ,separation and a more airy descriptive sound which I like with a bit of sparkle.
  
 But this is early days and first impressions.. and a somewhat inexperienced IMO. Shozy have said the Zeros need 100+ hours or so to really find their legs , if this is the case then whatever voodoo the Shozy engineers have done to this tiny wooden IEM  it may well surpass even the 808s as the most comfortable and enjoyable listen I've come across so far in the sub $100USD IEMs! 
  
 I have not heard any Westone products but from the comments and reviews of others in these forums Id imagine the Tone and sound quality of the Shozys is similar? They have the smallest housing Ive seen and have in my collection and are the most comfortable to wear for extended periods as they are so light they feel non existent in ear which makes it feel almost paradoxical with their rich and full sound and soundstage, the sound isnt out of head like the Fidues but in head and thick like molasses! 
  
 I like this flavor and want more! If the 808s are a refreshing Cold Corona with a slice of Lemon after a hot summers day then the Shozy Zeros are a pint of air temperature Guinness with a hint of chocolate and coffee and a perfect head of froth after a cold winters day in a cosy London pub!  
  
 The Zeros offer a completely different listen and quality than the Fidues and 808s and those two have exposed  every weakness of the other IEMs in my growing collection so far including the original IE80s.. The Zeros are what I was hoping the Easy M2s would sound like. 
  
 I don't bother to burn in, am too undisciplined, impatient and busy , so the Zeros will burn in while in my ears and Ill enjoy them every step of way!


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> I don't bother to burn in, just too impatient and busy , so the Zeros will burn in while in my ears and Ill enjoy them every step of way!




I wouldn't worry too much about burn in on them. I've got two pairs (long story), one with well over 100 hours playtime and one that I just brought out for the first time yesterday, they sound identical to my ears. With one from each pair in my ears everything sounds perfectly matched, there's probably something wrong with my hearing  

Fwiw I find the sound of the Zeros to be quite similar to that of the Aurisonics Rockets.....


----------



## goodluck4u

twinacstacks said:


> Has ANYONE compared this HLSX 808 to the Original Bette 10MM all metal? Clearhead, since you started this hype, you got any objection to me mailing you my Bettes, (No you can't keep them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have already ordered a gold 808 but it is not shipping until now.  I might write the difference between my bette 10mm (more than 230 hours)  and the 808 on mid or end of May.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Perhaps I might write the simple difference of them. Of course I will take some pics.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

I'd be curious about a comparison between the Shotzy Zero and the Easy UEs aka Ownluxe A1.


----------



## Wyrdrune

bob a (sd) said:


> I'd be curious about a comparison between the Shotzy Zero and the Easy UEs aka Ownluxe A1.




As would I. A purchase decision is in the balance


----------



## AudioDHD

peter123 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about burn in on them. I've got two pairs (long story), one with well over 100 hours playtime and one that I just brought out for the first time yesterday, they sound identical to my ears. With one from each pair in my ears everything sounds perfectly matched, there's probably something wrong with my hearing
> 
> Fwiw I find the sound of the Zeros to be quite similar to that of the Aurisonics Rockets.....




Just looked up the rockets and user reviews.. comments like "buttery smooth" fit the signature of the Zeros.. the rockets cost $200US more making the zeros a pretty sweet deal then..tempted to order another pair along with a 2nd HLSX 808..


----------



## crabdog

bob a (sd) said:


> I'd be curious about a comparison between the Shotzy Zero and the Easy UEs aka Ownluxe A1.


 
 Add me to those interested in this as I was hoping not to buy anything since I'm very happy with Easy UEs and have the 808 on the way. However...descriptions of the Zero signature sound just like my cup of tea.


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> Just looked up the rockets and user reviews.. comments like "buttery smooth" fit the signature of the Zeros.. the rockets cost $200US more making the zeros a pretty sweet deal then..tempted to order another pair along with a 2nd HLSX 808..




Yeah, I'd personally still rank the Rockets higher but the difference is nowhere near that what the price difference would suggest. 

I'll be comparing them both in my soon to be published review of the Zeros


----------



## thingol

have you guys heard about musun? i ordered a musun e21 for 15$ yesterday, it says it has a moving armature driver, but personally i've never heard of it. any impressions?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MUSUN-Metal-Moving-Armature-sport-waterproof-Stereo-HiFi-Music-Earphone-Headphones-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-for/32627937884.html
  
 I also ordered a piston 3, a kz ed2 and a kz ed9. is there any must-have-to-try cheap chinase earphone you would recommend?
  
 I recently discovered how good chinese earphones are and im quite excited about them :O
  
 I've tried most of the AWEI products (wired and wireless earphones, micro usb and lighting cables and just ordered some powerbanks and bluetooth speakers aswell)), if anyone has any question feel free to ask.


----------



## CADCAM

nolife1123 said:


> These, they strenghten out the tremble and mid-bass (from what I heard on the **** UE), and these came with the **** UE, not the UEs, the UE are a single driver IEM. They seem somewhat similar but aren't as transparent as those CADCAM took a picture of, I wonder if they're the same.


 
 The yellow core I took the pics of came with my LZ Z03A's from Ali...they supposedly sound bad with the Z03A but work well with the Easy M2. Even with the new tips though the jury is still out on the M2.


----------



## Saoshyant

Has anyone tried the Rose Nin?  I think there's only been one order on HCK's page, but thought there might be a chance that it was one of us.


----------



## Podster

audiodhd said:


> Just looked up the rockets and user reviews.. comments like "buttery smooth" fit the signature of the Zeros.. the rockets cost $200US more making the zeros a pretty sweet deal then..tempted to order another pair along with a 2nd HLSX 808..


 

 Well I'm inclined to jump in here since I own both and the Rockets are my number 1 iem, some of my other iem's might be a little better in certain areas but as an over all package the Rockets are solid in every category for me, for me being worth less for others I'm sure! The Zeros are (IMO) a brighter sounding iem with less bass but like the Rockets excellent detail, both are buttery but with the Rockets you get a little raspberry jelly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think part of the higher cost on the Rockets are the materials and build quality, IMHO the Rockets are built to last
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just another opinion and you know what those are like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 Bottom line you won't go wrong with either so it may come down to budget


----------



## Bob A (SD)

podster said:


> Well I'm inclined to jump in here since I own both and the Rockets are my number 1 iem, some of my other iem's might be a little better in certain areas...


 
 Where do your Techne's now rank among your inventory?


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> Where do your Techne's now rank among your inventory?


 

 Fit wise Bob they are still # 1 however the Delta V2 has relegated them to # 3 in SQ for me


----------



## To.M

thingol to sharpen your appetite I can recommend JOYROOM E107 and of course earbuds VE MONK


----------



## whoz

I'm think i'm gonna on shozy hype train now. 
 I was considering chosing the 808 or UEs (nearly 1/2 price at the shozy), but now just *uck it )
 This iem cost about 1/3 my student living money (me in vietnam).
 look like I'll stick with noodles for a long time. Hope this IEM worth it 
  
 btw, what kind of music does shozy recommend for?


----------



## thingol

to.m said:


> @thingol to sharpen your appetite I can recommend JOYROOM E107 and of course earbuds VE MONK


 
  
 thanks, I just placed an order for the VE Monk; I'll look into the joyroom e107 later


----------



## CADCAM

podster said:


> Fit wise Bob they are still # 1 however the Delta V2 has relegated them to # 3 in SQ for me


 
 Podster could you give us your top *5* all around favorite iem's right now? Not the most comfy or the best with rock or whatever I'm talking the top 5 you'd take on an island not knowing what type of music was buried there...could be country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could be metal


----------



## Podster

cadcam said:


> Podster could you give us your top *5* all around favorite iem's right now? Not the most comfy or the best with rock or whatever I'm talking the top 5 you'd take on an island not knowing what type of music was buried there...could be country
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sho Thang:
  
 1. Auri Rockets
 2. Trinity Delta V2
 3. Havi B3 Pro 1
 4. Trinity Techne
 5. Shure SE215 Ltd.
  
 Honorable mentions from the budget camp since we are in the Chinese thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 1. KZ ED9
 2. HCK UE
 3. VE Monk
  
 Keep in mind those Shures will fall off the top 5 list once my FLC8s arrives


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  top 5 is kind of a hard thing to answer for some.  I know two of my top 5, but I'm not sure how easily I can pick the other 3.


----------



## Podster

whoz said:


> I'm think i'm gonna on shozy hype train now.
> I was considering chosing the 808 or UEs (nearly 1/2 price at the shozy), but now just *uck it )
> This iem cost about 1/3 my student living money (me in vietnam).
> look like I'll stick with noodles for a long time. Hope this IEM worth it
> ...


 

 I don't know how much hype is really happening but if Andy Kong says they sound awesome with the N5 hype may be closer to truth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I could probably be very happy with this combo on that dessert isle


----------



## peter123

whoz said:


> I'm think i'm gonna on shozy hype train now.
> I was considering chosing the 808 or UEs (nearly 1/2 price at the shozy), but now just *uck it )
> This iem cost about 1/3 my student living money (me in vietnam).
> 
> ...




Fwiw I like the UEs quite a lot but would still say that the Zeros perform on a higher level. But you said it yourself, they're also almost twice as expensive. 

I'd say that the UEs are a great sub $50 offering while the Zeros are a great sub $100 (and maybe even higher) offering. Ymmw as always


----------



## mikaveli06

Any of these companies have bluetooth offerings?


----------



## RedJohn456

Shozy Alien Gold http://penonaudio.com/Shozy-Alien-Gold-Limited-Edition
  
 One of the best DAPs for the price. There is a catch tho, no screen 
  
 Love mine to bits, just converting all my music to be alien ready


----------



## Riisalat

redjohn456 said:


> Shozy Alien Gold http://penonaudio.com/Shozy-Alien-Gold-Limited-Edition
> 
> One of the best DAPs for the price. There is a catch tho, no screen
> 
> Love mine to bits, just converting all my music to be alien ready


how is it ? Can it put up against your X7 ?


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> how is it ? Can it put up against your X7 ?


 





$$$$$$$


----------



## trumpethead

cadcam said:


> The yellow core I took the pics of came with my LZ Z03A's from Ali...they supposedly sound bad with the Z03A but work well with the Easy M2. Even with the new tips though the jury is still out on the M2.




I did an overnight burn in with the new yellow tips and then did some extensive listening this morning and yes I agree, the jury is still out..while much better still missing some missing some clarity/Detail and the bass is still a bit much although much better than before.. Can't quite put my finger on it..Although not a big fan of EQ in this instance a little bass adjustment might be just what it needs...Overall sound quality is good but bass is overpowering the sound signature...awaiting delivery of Shozy and 808..Will then have the trifecta with the Easy UEs....all is well


----------



## RedJohn456

riisalat said:


> how is it ? Can it put up against your X7 ?


 
  
  


podster said:


> $$$$$$$


 

 Actually the Alien puts up a really good fight against the X7, I would put them on the same level (or atleast within spitting distance of each other) of performance with the AM1 amp module. The Alien Gold has a way of resolving details and layering instruments that I have yet to hear on anything else. If I could use the alien as a dac i might have to sell off a few of my gears...


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> Actually the Alien puts up a really good fight against the X7, I would put them on the same level (or atleast within spitting distance of each other) of performance with the AM1 amp module. The Alien Gold has a way of resolving details and layering instruments that I have yet to hear on anything else. If I could use the alien as a dac i might have to sell off a few of my gears...


 

 Wow Tamal. that does not bode well for the X7 at 3 X plus in price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Alien looks wicked and if I could get rid of one of my Touch's and my Shuffle I may just have to give one a go, wonder what the TSA agents think of them at the terminal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could just see their faces when I whipped it and say a Aune B1 out at the check point


----------



## Lurk650

Well my Easy UEs must have hit their special number of hours or its going from Medium to Large Auvios but they sound perfect now. Details galore with just the right amount of bass. Gonna have a hard time pulling the trigger on the TK Maple now


----------



## Ewen

peter123 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about burn in on them. I've got two pairs (long story), one with well over 100 hours playtime and one that I just brought out for the first time yesterday, they sound identical to my ears. With one from each pair in my ears everything sounds perfectly matched, there's probably something wrong with my hearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nothing wrong with your ears.
 You've just discovered that burn in is a legend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lurk650

ewen said:


> Nothing wrong with your ears.
> You've just discovered that burn in is a legend :veryevil: .




Not to start an OT debate but I think it all depends on the driver. My Easy UEs sound different than when I got them 200hrs ago. My coworkers pair sounded just like mine when I got them and there is a noticeable difference between his new and mine 200hrs. Other earphones like my Tenores haven't changed much if at all. Just my experience


----------



## Ewen

lurk650 said:


> Not to start an OT debate but I think it all depends on the driver. My Easy UEs sound different than when I got them 200hrs ago. My coworkers pair sounded just like mine when I got them and there is a noticeable difference between his new and mine 200hrs. Other earphones like my Tenores haven't changed much if at all. Just my experience


 

 Don't worry, I don't want to start a debate.
 But we keep on reading about burn in page after page, so when a member is posting that it sometimes has no effect with a direct new/old comparison it feels good.


----------



## Podster

ewen said:


> Don't worry, I don't want to start a debate.
> But we keep on reading about burn in page after page, so when a member is posting that it sometimes has no effect with a direct new/old comparison it feels good.


 

 Righteous eh


----------



## thingol

mikaveli06 said:


> Any of these companies have bluetooth offerings?


 
  
 I tried a bunch of them (mostly AWEI).
  
 For the price, I think, that the 920BL is pretty awesome. The sound quality is OK, the battery lasts for like 3-4 hours and the magnetic end is just amazing: when you dont use it you can just leave it hanging around your neck.
  
 at the end of the day I use a trendwoo runner x1, but it turns out, that the trendwoo bluetooth earphones are made by AWEI and it is the 920BL: however the magnet is stronger in the X1 (but the X1 was a sample from trendwoo and I haven't really find them online).
  
 You can get the 920BL for ~15$ which is a steal for its value.
  
 I am looking forward to try the Brainwavz blu-100, which is more expensive but supports APT-X codek which promises way better SQ.


----------



## carltonh

podster said:


> Wow Tamal. that does not bode well for the X7 at 3 X plus in price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's nothing. I'm a guitarist, and this is one of my distortion pedals.


----------



## Podster

carltonh said:


> That's nothing. I'm a guitarist, and this is one of my distortion pedals.


 

 Hmm, don't think I have one quite that alarming! Maybe the Compression Buster


----------



## AudioDHD

whoz said:


> I'm think i'm gonna on shozy hype train now.
> I was considering chosing the 808 or UEs (nearly 1/2 price at the shozy), but now just *uck it )
> This iem cost about 1/3 my student living money (me in vietnam).
> 
> ...




If your on a tight budget and the 808s are nearlyhalf price of the Zeros then the 808s easily best the zeros for value for money IMO , they are seriously good value! Just read Clearheads comments and technical info on them..


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sup dudes? Here is my review of the QKZ W1 Pro! Enjoy.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/qkz-w1-pro-in-ear-sport-headphone/reviews/15903


----------



## AudioDHD

thingol said:


> have you guys heard about musun? i ordered a musun e21 for 15$ yesterday, it says it has a moving armature driver, but personally i've never heard of it. any impressions?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MUSUN-Metal-Moving-Armature-sport-waterproof-Stereo-HiFi-Music-Earphone-Headphones-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-for/32627937884.html
> 
> I also ordered a piston 3, a kz ed2 and a kz ed9. is there any must-have-to-try cheap chinase earphone you would recommend?
> ...




Have the piston 3s but not the ed2 and ed9..based on user comments of those and my experience of rhe piston 3s I d recommend skipping the foreplay and going for the main course eg: 808s , Easy UE or Shozy Zeros..


----------



## Lurk650

audiodhd said:


> Have the piston 3s but not the ed2 and ed9..based on user comments of those and my experience of rhe piston 3s I d recommend skipping the foreplay and going for the main course eg: 808s , Easy UE or Shozy Zeros..


 
 2016 Easy UEs to be specific


----------



## AudioDHD

lurk650 said:


> 2016 Easy UEs to be specific




Thankyou  .. these were next on my list but sadly after my credit card got hi-jacked through Aliexpress with some theif clocking up many $100s of USD out my bank account which am now in the process of recovering through both my bank and Aliexpress security team.. I am done with companies that coldly allow massive inconvenience with nil compensation or show of goodwill despite all efforts on my behalf to communicate the incident with reason and respectfull maturity..Ebay or Google could teach this Chinese company a thing or two about how to value customers. Not even a coupon added to my account and the cold complacent manner of Aliexpress staff leaves one with the impression they really dont give a ratsass about honest people getting robbed through thier company . In the common tongue "FU Aliexpress shame on you!" Rant over. 

Just got the Monk earbuds just now and they are incredible value for $5 ! A fitting way to end the $100s Ive spent in AE.


----------



## Lurk650

audiodhd said:


> Thankyou  .. these were next on my list but sadly after my credit card got hi-jacked through Aliexpress with some theif clocking up many $100s of USD out my bank account which am now in the process of recovering through both my bank and Aliexpress security team.. I am done with companies that that coldly allow massive inconvenience with nil compensation or show of goodwill despite all efforts on my behalf to communicate the incident with reason and respectfull maturity..Ebay or Google could teach this Chinese company a thing or two about how to value customers. Not even a coupon added to my account and the cold complacent manner of Aliexpress staff leaves one with the impression that really dont give a ratsass about honest people getting robbed through thier company . In the common tongue "FU Aliexpress shame on you!" Rant over.
> 
> Just got the Monk earbuds just now and they are incredible value for $5 ! A fitting way to end the $100s Ive spent in AE.




Well that sucks, so far I've had no issues luckily. 

UEs are superb so it's unfortunate you won't be hearing them

Waiting on my Monk Plus to arrive. Ordered them last Friday

Side not, I will probably be the first to take the plunge and order the TK Maple. Will need to send to a SHOZY owner in the US for comparison lol


----------



## AudioDHD

lurk650 said:


> Well that sucks, so far I've had no issues luckily.
> 
> UEs are superb so it's unfortunate you won't be hearing them
> 
> ...




Pity Aliexpress dont allow Paypal ..or perhaps Paypal wont allow them.. Ill find an alternative way to aquire these bargain IEMs ..not going to let one company ruin the fun..


----------



## RedJohn456

Guys, anyone still rocking the macaw GT100S? Loving the bass on these bad boys! Better packaging than headphones costing many times more lol/ Removable filters and a nice leather pouch, and a pretty cool looking mic as well. awesome


----------



## robervaul

Zhiyin QT4 To compete with SIII? ...in the price


----------



## wastan

audiodhd said:


> Pity Aliexpress dont allow Paypal ..or perhaps Paypal wont allow them.. Ill find an alternative way to aquire these bargain IEMs ..not going to let one company ruin the fun..




Some sellers from ali are also on Amazon. I know that's how easy sold the lza3


----------



## Lurk650

Well the MusicMaker TK Maple are on their way to me. I'm the first order lol


----------



## Carlsan

robervaul said:


> Zhiyin QT4 To compete with SIII? ...in the price


 
  
 Have the ZhiYin QT5, been putting them through the paces for the last few days, will put up some impressions soon. All I can say is  WOW!


----------



## Bob A (SD)

> ...my credit card got hi-jacked through Aliexpress with some theif clocking up many $100s of USD out my bank account which am now in the process of recovering through both my bank and Aliexpress security team.   ...the cold complacent manner of Aliexpress staff leaves one with the impression they really dont give a ratsass about honest people getting robbed through thier company. In the common tongue "FU Aliexpress shame on you!" Rant over.


 
  Holy cripe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I only recently dealt with AliExpress for the first time. Placed two orders.  Last was delivered a few says ago.  I don't save my credit card info on any sites preferring to enter for eaach new transaction.  Regardless this is the first I've heard of cc theft on AE.  Is this a fairly common issue?


----------



## AudioDHD

bob a (sd) said:


> Holy cripe!  :eek:    I only recently dealt with AliExpress for the first time. Placed two orders.  Last was delivered a few says ago.  I don't save my credit card info on any sites preferring to enter for eaach new transaction.  Regardless this is the first I've heard of cc theft on AE.  Is this a fairly common issue?




Google "Aliexpress creditcard stolen/thieft" some poor buggers have only managed one or two purchases before their card info go sold or hi jacked.I dont wish to derail this thread further on the topic however I felt this thread is appropriate to share/warn others.

Those QT4s look intriguing.. was curious about the QT5s after reading mostly encouraging comments, That Maple also looks promising as does the GT100s ..looking forward to reading your impressions!


----------



## Lurk650

audiodhd said:


> Google "Aliexpress creditcard stolen/thieft" some poor buggers have only managed one or two purchases before their card info go sold or hi jacked.I dont wish to derail this thread further on the topic however I felt this thread is appropriate to share/warn others.
> 
> Those QT4s look intriguing.. was curious about the QT5s after reading mostly encouraging comments, That Maple also looks promising as does the GT100s ..looking forward to reading your impressions!


 
 Yeah it looks like the Shozy Zero in shape


----------



## Skullophile

audiodhd said:


> Thankyou  .. these were next on my list but sadly after my credit card got hi-jacked through Aliexpress with some theif clocking up many $100s of USD out my bank account which am now in the process of recovering through both my bank and Aliexpress security team.. I am done with companies that coldly allow massive inconvenience with nil compensation or show of goodwill despite all efforts on my behalf to communicate the incident with reason and respectfull maturity..Ebay or Google could teach this Chinese company a thing or two about how to value customers. Not even a coupon added to my account and the cold complacent manner of Aliexpress staff leaves one with the impression they really dont give a ratsass about honest people getting robbed through thier company . In the common tongue "FU Aliexpress shame on you!" Rant over.
> 
> Just got the Monk earbuds just now and they are incredible value for $5 ! A fitting way to end the $100s Ive spent in AE.


 
 AliExpress won't care the same as ebay and amazon and any other thing wont be able to pay an individual to look at your case. Sure with Paypal you can get an automatic refund if you enter a tracking number for returned goods. The tracking number often costs more to get than the chinese iems so its not worth it but the individual sellers on Aliexpress should care about it and be able to accept a return. And you just change your passwords and stuff.


----------



## anticute

bob a (sd) said:


> Holy cripe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Never experienced it, nor has anyone I've heard of.. AE is HUGE, and they need _our_ money more than _my_ money, so I don't feel very anxious for something like this to happen there. To be honest, I'd be a lot more worried about the connection made between myself and AE at the time of the payment (if someone had compromised that), or buying that Coke at the convenience store (if the clerk was skimming). 
  
 Anyway, I suppose it's possible, but I think it's highly unlikely that AE would be unsafe. I'd personally look for other sources for the theft of the credit card info.. 
  
 Anyway. TK Maple? Did I miss something? Link?


----------



## Akmola Lola

Daym.. and i was impressed with their security, barcode log in to PC and stuff.. plus their system of not releasing payment to seller until customer confirm product received is really good to me.. i had a dispute with a seller for my xduoo x3 due to parcel violation and safe to know that seller didnt get their payment yet until dispute resolved.. having said that, i cant seem to find the option to delete the CC info on aliexpress, i know we can do that to most sites..


----------



## AudioDHD

anticute said:


> Never experienced it, nor has anyone I've heard of.. AE is HUGE, and they need _our_ money more than _my_ money, so I don't feel very anxious for something like this to happen there. To be honest, I'd be a lot more worried about the connection made between myself and AE at the time of the payment (if someone had compromised that), or buying that Coke at the convenience store (if the clerk was skimming).
> 
> Anyway, I suppose it's possible, but I think it's highly unlikely that AE would be unsafe. I'd personally look for other sources for the theft of the credit card info..
> 
> Anyway. TK Maple? Did I miss something? Link?




The unauthorized transactions took place on Aliexpress using my creditcard info but not through my account , it was a barrage of 70 - 100 dollar purchases in the space of a few hours until my bank flagged them , contacted me then froze my card. An pleased to read that noone else has experienced this but Id be a fool to register my replacement mastercard with them again. Aliexpress security team cancelled the transactions and are slowly refunding the money , its not just the inconvenience but the experience of cold indifference that I found appaling.

Have been admiring the TK maple a few times now and wondering how it might stack up to the Zeros.. the Zeros are more power hungry to drive than the 808s from my humble Note 4 and Neutron player which likely indicates that it requires more capable hardware like the Alien Gold to get the most out of them.. as it is the Zeros sound no better than the 808s through a Note 4 just different and equally enjoyable especially the rich fullness of the bass..


----------



## ktan3142

redjohn456 said:


> Guys, anyone still rocking the macaw GT100S? Loving the bass on these bad boys! Better packaging than headphones costing many times more lol/ Removable filters and a nice leather pouch, and a pretty cool looking mic as well. awesome


 
  
 I've been rocking these for the past 9 months ever since my Havi B3 crapped out on me, and I agree that the bass is amazing (good lower-bass presence and punchy midbass, if a bit light). The build quality and modular nozzles are also top-notch. However, I don't quite understand the functionality of the pouch (mine is more akin to suede than leather, unless that's what you're referring to), since it seems too soft/loose to protect the IEMs. Unfortunately, I ordered the TK12s last week, which was before I discovered that the GT100s actually *had* bass, so I'm busy twiddling my thumbs waiting for them to arrive . Relevant story below about the GT100s if anyone's interested:
  
 Initially, I've been using the medium-sized Spiral Dot tips, since I typically used medium for most other IEMs. However, I never realized that I wasn't getting a proper seal and regarded them as tinny-sounding and technically inferior to the B3s and RE-400; this made me regret the purchase every time I take them out for a spin. Suddenly, I had an epiphany that the weight of the IEMs messed up the seal, so I changed the tips to the large-sized Spiral Dot tips (good thing I was smart enough to tell my brother to buy medium and large ones when he visited Japan), on top of amping them from my O2. The bass started revealing itself and the tinny midrange was gone; everything sounded as described in reviews. So if anyone out there is disappointed with the GT100, try to get a proper seal before you dismiss them like I did. Some amping also helps.


----------



## Akmola Lola

audiodhd said:


> The unauthorized transactions took place on Aliexpress using my creditcard info but not through my account , it was a barrage of 70 - 100 dollar purchases in the space of a few hours until my bank flagged them , contacted me then froze my card. An pleased to read that noone else has experienced this but Id be a fool to register my replacement mastercard with them again. Aliexpress security team cancelled the transactions and are slowly refunding the money , its not just the inconvenience but the experience of cold indifference that I found appaling.
> 
> Have been admiring the TK maple a few times now and wondering how it might stack up to the Zeros.. the Zeros are more power hungry to drive than the 808s from my humble Note 4 and Neutron player which likely indicates that it requires more capable hardware like the Alien Gold to get the most out of them.. as it is the Zeros sound no better than the 808s through a Note 4 just different and equally enjoyable especially the rich fullness of the bass..


 
  
 hope you got it all sorted out soon man.. i also find AE customer service quite annoying, i had a dispute with them for a parcel violation, and the customer service team replied asking me to settle the custom clearance.. in my email to them i clearly clarify that the parcel is detained due to violation, thus it wont be able to be cleared and will be sent back to origin, and no im talking directly to seller, cant seem to contact the dispute resolution team either as AE dont allow you to email their CS..


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Never experienced it, nor has anyone I've heard of.. AE is HUGE, and they need _our_ money more than _my_ money, so I don't feel very anxious for something like this to happen there. To be honest, I'd be a lot more worried about the connection made between myself and AE at the time of the payment (if someone had compromised that), or buying that Coke at the convenience store (if the clerk was skimming).
> 
> Anyway, I suppose it's possible, but I think it's highly unlikely that AE would be unsafe. I'd personally look for other sources for the theft of the credit card info..
> 
> Anyway. TK Maple? Did I miss something? Link?




2016 New MusicMaker TK Maple Dynamic Wood Super Bass HIFI In Ear Earphone **** Wooden In Ear Headset
 http://s.aliexpress.com/qMrYn2aY 
(from AliExpress Android)

Akmola Lola it took me forever to figure it out. My old bank card was deactivated and needed to add my new card. You have to go through Alibaba. Your AE account is actually with them I guess for payments.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> @1clearhead  just wondering if you can tell me what the package contains for the 808. Is it the same as on the AE photos: a small black case and 3 sets of tips? Is there any additional retail box? Sorry if this has been stated already but don't recall seeing details.


 
  
 Same as the photos you saw, which I posted. But, it's well worth every penny of it.....It is not even necessary to even swap tips!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


goodluck4u said:


> I have already ordered a gold 808 but it is not shipping until now.  I might write the difference between my bette 10mm (more than 230 hours)  and the 808 on mid or end of May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad to hear that! I'll try to get some Bettes soon, myself! .....Still loving my 808's!


audiodhd said:


> *If your on a tight budget and the 808s are nearlyhalf price of the Zeros then the 808s easily best the zeros for value for money IMO , they are seriously good value!* Just read Clearheads comments and technical info on them..


 
 +1 .....Couldn't of said it better myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





audiodhd said:


> The unauthorized transactions took place on Aliexpress using my creditcard info but not through my account , it was a barrage of 70 - 100 dollar purchases in the space of a few hours until my bank flagged them , contacted me then froze my card. An pleased to read that noone else has experienced this but Id be a fool to register my replacement mastercard with them again. Aliexpress security team cancelled the transactions and are slowly refunding the money , its not just the inconvenience but the experience of cold indifference that I found appaling.
> 
> Have been admiring the TK maple a few times now and wondering how it might stack up to the Zeros.. the Zeros are more power hungry to drive than the 808s from my humble Note 4 and Neutron player which likely indicates that it requires more capable hardware like the Alien Gold to get the most out of them*.. as it is the Zeros sound no better than the 808s through a Note 4 just different and equally enjoyable especially the rich fullness of the bass..*


 
  
 .....need I say more?


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> 2016 New MusicMaker TK Maple Dynamic Wood Super Bass HIFI In Ear Earphone **** Wooden In Ear Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/qMrYn2aY
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> @Akmola Lola it took me forever to figure it out. My old bank card was deactivated and needed to add my new card. You have to go through Alibaba. Your AE account is actually with them I guess for payments.


 
  
 thanks lurk, ill browse around later.. its actually a good practice (if you dont mind the trouble) not to save your card at any shopping site.. you'll never know i guess..
 having said that, i just ordered MusicMaker Ting and im quite excited to get it in my hand.. hopefully nothing happen to the parcel this time.. also bought a cheap iem case from the same shop @HCK..


----------



## crabdog

I think most security issues are not the fault of AE but more likely the account information has been compromised somewhere else ie: a keylogger or phishing malware, unsecured connections etc. Obviously AE has a huge number of customers and a large percentage of those are likely not very computer savvy so they'd have a lot of disputes going on consecutively. Heck even some big banks have the same type of problems from time to time. There are some internet security packages/anti-virus programs that provide their own secure browsers for use on shopping sites (eg. Avast anti-virus has it's own "Safezone browser"). Look into those if you're concerned about security.


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> I think most security issues are not the fault of AE but more likely the account information has been compromised somewhere else ie: a keylogger or phishing malware, unsecured connections etc. Obviously AE has a huge number of customers and a large percentage of those are likely not very computer savvy so they'd have a lot of disputes going on consecutively. Heck even some big banks have the same type of problems from time to time. There are some internet security packages/anti-virus programs that provide their own secure browsers for use on shopping sites (eg. Avast anti-virus has it's own "Safezone browser"). Look into those if you're concerned about security.


 

 This.
  
 I had my paypal account stolen once, but that was completely my own fault due to being lazy and not secure enough. I had the same pw on some site that got hacked as on my e-mail account (doh..), so when they hacked the site they got both my address and my pw. And then they started requesting passwords from basically every site I had connected to my e-mail. They tried to transfer $100 to Hungary somewhere.. Luckily I spotted it, but it was a hassle to prove that I'm me etc, took a week or something to get everything back. Good thing is that it made me look over my security routines, so I'd like to think I'm a bit safer now.
  
 FWIW, I've used Alipay for quite a while and never had a hitch so far.
  
 Anyway. Time to get back on topic 
  
 So TK Maple. Great, another IEM to my list of potentials.. Will be interesting to see how it compares to the Shozy. I'm seeing holes in my wallet in my future..


----------



## 1clearhead

Who has the Shozy Zero and the original Sendiy M2 to compare?....."This should be interesting".


----------



## thingol

audiodhd said:


> Have the piston 3s but not the ed2 and ed9..based on user comments of those and my experience of rhe piston 3s I d recommend skipping the foreplay and going for the main course eg: 808s , Easy UE or Shozy Zeros..


 
  
 thanks. these are a little expensive for this month budget (I've spent 180 dollar for earphones this month already), but I'll definitly try them later, thanks for the tipps!


----------



## Legislative

I also think that if I had to. Start again I'd definitely start higher up the food chain and leave the Awei and KZ alone. The Joyrooms E107 however are stunning for the price though due to their sensitivity aren't gonna work well straight out of a phone.

Next dish 808 and monks


----------



## mikaveli06

bob a (sd) said:


> Holy cripe!  :eek:    I only recently dealt with AliExpress for the first time. Placed two orders.  Last was delivered a few says ago.  I don't save my credit card info on any sites preferring to enter for eaach new transaction.  Regardless this is the first I've heard of cc theft on AE.  Is this a fairly common issue?


I keep a prepaid card i can just transfer the money to that i use strictly online


----------



## Legislative

Just ordered a Xduoo x3 and the 808s from easy. I asked what price he could do for a headfi member and I just couldn't refuse the offer he came back with.


----------



## tripside

Between 2016 Easy UE and HLSX 808 which one would you guys recommend? And any particular tips that i should try with them?


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> Between 2016 Easy UE and HLSX 808 which one would you guys recommend? And any particular tips that i should try with them?


 
 Are you talking about UE or UEs? My 808 haven't arrived yet but I have 2016 Easy UEs and they're awesome. Warm sound with plenty of depth in the bass and smooth highs.. I use the included Large wide-bore tips.


----------



## Lurk650

1clearhead said:


> Who has the Shozy Zero and the original Sendiy M2 to compare?....."This should be interesting".



Im gonna try working it out with somebody in the US with either to send them my Maple after I burn it in AND I deem its worthy of doing such thing. 



tripside said:


> Between 2016 Easy UE and HLSX 808 which one would you guys recommend? And any particular tips that i should try with them?




Both! Lol. I don't think any member had both yet so it's a toss up. One is a Hybrid and the other is Dual Dynamic with the added benefit of a crossover. Both getting rave reviews. The 808 is slightly cheaper. I say UEs bc Im slightly biased since I have it and not the 808 BUT I do have the Bette which is similar in looks and may be close to the 808 in sound (comparison hasn't been done yet by a member). If they are determined to pretty much be the same then I vote for the UEs

On that note Medium or Large Auvio tips (USA only) are what I use on my gear.


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> Holy cripe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Bob, don't be too alarmed. I've been doing CC business with AliEx for over two years maybe three now and have had better luck and transactions than I've had with FleaBay! I think Ali does a good job of qualitying their sellers and they do want the business and my biggest problem is always the language barrier


----------



## Ahdiofyle

Would anyone be interested in a compiled list of all of these IEM's filtered by price range? Would be nice to have a  (+) expansion next to each IEM with a link to a post review.


----------



## crabdog

ahdiofyle said:


> Would anyone be interested in a compiled list of all of these IEM's filtered by price range? Would be nice to have a  (+) expansion next to each IEM with a link to a post review.


 
 There's a thread which started recently sounds like what you're describing:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-30-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-and-impressions-sharing-in-construction


----------



## Ahdiofyle

crabdog said:


> There's a thread which started recently sounds like what you're describing:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-30-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-and-impressions-sharing-in-construction


 

 well derp. Here we go, this is exactly what I was going to do. Looks like I'm a few weeks late. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeathDomokun

I'm looking at getting some cheap iems, thinking around $20 but don't mind going over a bit if it's a considerable jump up in SQ
 Isolation is important to me as I will be using them in loud environments, so it can't be overly open
 I don't care for any freq range in particular. I dislike it when the mids sound "off" but my main concern is that there's a pref balanced or slightly U sounding signature. I can't stand thin bass but I also hate spillage into the lower mids. Again with treble I'm not a fan of the really laid back but I don't want a fatiguing grado experience. I don't care about soundstage all that much, my main concerns are overall balance (not lacking in any freq range, though i'd rather be lacking in mids than bass or treble) and decay/note separation.
 I don't really listen to particularly fast music, mainly hip-hop and metal at the moment, but I don't like bass heavy/bloated/slow sound signatures.
 I'm not expecting it to sound like $100, but I don't want something that sounds cheap either.


----------



## RedJohn456

ktan3142 said:


> I've been rocking these for the past 9 months ever since my Havi B3 crapped out on me, and I agree that the bass is amazing (good lower-bass presence and punchy midbass, if a bit light). The build quality and modular nozzles are also top-notch. However, I don't quite understand the functionality of the pouch (mine is more akin to suede than leather, unless that's what you're referring to), since it seems too soft/loose to protect the IEMs. Unfortunately, I ordered the TK12s last week, which was before I discovered that the GT100s actually *had* bass, so I'm busy twiddling my thumbs waiting for them to arrive . Relevant story below about the GT100s if anyone's interested:
> 
> Initially, I've been using the medium-sized Spiral Dot tips, since I typically used medium for most other IEMs. However, I never realized that I wasn't getting a proper seal and regarded them as tinny-sounding and technically inferior to the B3s and RE-400; this made me regret the purchase every time I take them out for a spin. Suddenly, I had an epiphany that the weight of the IEMs messed up the seal, so I changed the tips to the large-sized Spiral Dot tips (good thing I was smart enough to tell my brother to buy medium and large ones when he visited Japan), on top of amping them from my O2. The bass started revealing itself and the tinny midrange was gone; everything sounded as described in reviews. So if anyone out there is disappointed with the GT100, try to get a proper seal before you dismiss them like I did. Some amping also helps.


 

 Thanks for the heads up, will try some tip rolling for sure. The weight of the headphone does make it harder to get an ideal seal but this depends on individual ear anatomy as well. 
  
 Anyone have the 1more triple driver? I have a sample on the way and it looks ridiculously good for the price!


----------



## crabdog

deathdomokun said:


> I'm looking at getting some cheap iems, thinking around $20 but don't mind going over a bit if it's a considerable jump up in SQ
> Isolation is important to me as I will be using them in loud environments, so it can't be overly open
> I don't care for any freq range in particular. I dislike it when the mids sound "off" but my main concern is that there's a pref balanced or slightly U sounding signature. I can't stand thin bass but I also hate spillage into the lower mids. Again with treble I'm not a fan of the really laid back but I don't want a fatiguing grado experience. I don't care about soundstage all that much, my main concerns are overall balance (not lacking in any freq range, though i'd rather be lacking in mids than bass or treble) and decay/note separation.
> I don't really listen to particularly fast music, mainly hip-hop and metal at the moment, but I don't like bass heavy/bloated/slow sound signatures.
> I'm not expecting it to sound like $100, but I don't want something that sounds cheap either.


 
 I'd suggest the Tenmak Pro.


----------



## Lurk650

deathdomokun said:


> I'm looking at getting some cheap iems, thinking around $20 but don't mind going over a bit if it's a considerable jump up in SQ
> Isolation is important to me as I will be using them in loud environments, so it can't be overly open
> I don't care for any freq range in particular. I dislike it when the mids sound "off" but my main concern is that there's a pref balanced or slightly U sounding signature. I can't stand thin bass but I also hate spillage into the lower mids. Again with treble I'm not a fan of the really laid back but I don't want a fatiguing grado experience. I don't care about soundstage all that much, my main concerns are overall balance (not lacking in any freq range, though i'd rather be lacking in mids than bass or treble) and decay/note separation.
> I don't really listen to particularly fast music, mainly hip-hop and metal at the moment, but I don't like bass heavy/bloated/slow sound signatures.
> I'm not expecting it to sound like $100, but I don't want something that sounds cheap either.



Not gonna have them in my possession for a few weeks but just ordered these 

2016 New MusicMaker TK Maple Dynamic Wood Super Bass HIFI In Ear Earphone **** Wooden In Ear Headset
 http://s.aliexpress.com/qMrYn2aY 
(from AliExpress Android) 

I'm the first one to order them but MusicMaker seems to make solid products so I have high hopes for them


----------



## bluesw

All these nice comments about the 2016 Easy UEs make me want to buy one right now. I only have a Westone 4R and Onkyo E700M so might as well give it a try.


----------



## trumpethead

I've been using tips by a company called ITIS on my Easy UEs. sorry don't know how to link yet, I use the large and they are a bit bigger than my large Auvios and give my big ear canals a better seal..They really bring out the best in the UEs for me..The bass is just right and the miss and highs are clear and detailed..for the cost these are Goldilocks for me...Just right!oh yea separation and instrument placement are also very good....The UE is what the M2 should have been..IMO


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> I've been using tips by a company called ITIS on my Easy UEs. sorry don't know how to link yet, I use the large and they are a bit bigger than my large Auvios and give my big ear canals a better seal..They really bring out the best in the UEs for me..The bass is just right and the miss and highs are clear and detailed..for the cost these are Goldilocks for me...Just right!oh yea separation and instrument placement are also very good....The UE is what the M2 should have been..IMO




I still need to do A/B between Large and Medium Auvio but I think the sound chanted for the better yesterday bc the Medium were giving a deeper insertion causing more bass, the hair shallower depth reduced the rumble just a bit and made the mids come out to play perfectly.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

trumpethead said:


> I've been using tips by a company called ITIS on my Easy UEs.


 
 These the ones?* * http://tinyurl.com/jp6as7u


----------



## trumpethead

bob a (sd) said:


> These the ones?* * http://tinyurl.com/jp6as7u



That is the right company but the wrong tips..The tips I buy are rounder and you can buy then in all one size..different colors..been using then for years on most of my iem and they work the best for me with the Auvio a close second


----------



## trumpethead

lurk650 said:


> I still need to do A/B between Large and Medium Auvio but I think the sound chanted for the better yesterday bc the Medium were giving a deeper insertion causing more bass, the hair shallower depth reduced the rumble just a bit and made the mids come out to play perfectly.



I tried the large Auvio and they are just a tad small not giving a good seal. With the large itis tips I can do a shallow insertion and get a good seal...really need to learn how to link..lol


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> I tried the large Auvio and they are just a tad small not giving a good seal. With the large itis tips I can do a shallow insertion and get a good seal...really need to learn how to link..lol




Copy then paste URL


----------



## trumpethead

lurk650 said:


> Copy then paste URL



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EA8S5HS/ref=sr_ph_1?qid=1462309264&sr=sr-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=itis+tips


----------



## BloodyPenguin

trumpethead said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EA8S5HS/ref=sr_ph_1?qid=1462309264&sr=sr-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=itis+tips


 
 To make it even MORE complicated, technically you should remove every thing after the B00EA8S5HS/.  Because what follows the product link is a reference code that Head-Fi is not a big fan of.

 So it should read:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EA8S5HS
  
 --


----------



## slowpickr

bloodypenguin said:


> To make it even MORE complicated, technically you should remove every thing after the B00EA8S5HS/.  Because what follows the product link is a reference code that Head-Fi is not a big fan of.
> 
> 
> So it should read:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EA8S5HS
> ...




Do you know why it even matters?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

slowpickr said:


> Do you know why it even matters?


 
  
 So Members do not profit from posting links on Head-Fi.


----------



## wastan

New wood looking multi drivers from Easy and hck. Looks like a BA arms race. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-Wooden-Grain-SE846-4-Drive-Units-3BA-with-1DD-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Headphone/519064_32659578969.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/1825606_32657293556.html


----------



## CGrish

So I have a funny story to tell...

I ordered the Easy UEs almost a whole month ago now. Yesterday USPS attempted to deliver to my house, which I moved out of a week ago. I figured to keep things simple I could just go over there and pick it up (I didn't move far). They did not leave it there or leave a notice, so I then went to the post office to pick it up. The man there told me some stuff (he mumbled) and what I got out of it if they my Easy UEs might be getting sent back to Easy...

I may never get my hands on the beautiful 2016 Easy UEs...

On the other hand my mother (I'm still a teenager in school living with my mother, not an adult) said she filled out a form so that all things shipped to that address will be forwarded, but I don't know if she filed it for USPS.

Who knows..... 
Guess it wasn't that funny


----------



## iemmustiane

Anyone know why so many chinese IEMs use the same type of cable as pictured, many even have the same generic aluminum knurled plug and black plastic microphone. Do companies get all their designs manufactured by one plant or something?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Just recieved my first set of headphones from Ali!
  
 Rock Zircon, LZ Z0A3s, and Monk + all arrived today....can't wait to test these out!
  
 It's my first time jumping into the asian headphone market and I'm excited to see how these all do tonight!


----------



## m245

Looking forward to more impressions and comparsions of the ZhiYin QT5. Trying to decide between them and the ShockWave III
  
 Also found this nice amp/dac on taobao. The first one I've seen without any SMD resistors and capacitors:
  
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=520225948872


----------



## Wyrdrune

superluigi said:


> Just recieved my first set of headphones from Ali!
> 
> Rock Zircon, LZ Z0A3s, and Monk + all arrived today....can't wait to test these out!
> 
> It's my first time jumping into the asian headphone market and I'm excited to see how these all do tonight!




Not enough hours in one evening, I wouldn't know where to begin. (Actually, I would, I'd head straight for the Monk+ first)


----------



## db003206

wastan said:


> New wood looking multi drivers from Easy and hck. Looks like a BA arms race.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-Wooden-Grain-SE846-4-Drive-Units-3BA-with-1DD-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Headphone/519064_32659578969.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/1825606_32657293556.html


 
 I have to say I'm not a fan of these wood or "wood grain" IEMs. They look like cashews or something. Give me all metal housings instead any day.

 That said I do love all these multi-driver units coming out these days. Right now I'm most excited to hear how the DUNU DK4001s stand up against the market (and how they end up being priced).


----------



## AndroidVageta

This is freaky as hell!!!!
  
 I actually JUST came here to post this:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Version-Wooden-SE846-DIY-5-Balanced-Armature-HiFi-In-ear-earphone-With-MMCX-Interface-Kill/32660467728.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_4_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_7&btsid=3f78f001-1561-48c4-b842-9340a224cbbe
  
 And ask about them. Not having seen this thread or anything...what are the chances of that?
  
 So yeah whats the verdict? A beautiful 5-BA unit for ~$120? Sounds too good to be true. Do they have horrible engineering? Complete lies? Whose to say that there's actually 5 drivers in them? 
  
 Any info would be tops!


----------



## bhazard

Lunashops also has a 5 armature for $149 (no cable)
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Handmade-DIY-Custom-5-Units-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-By-Se846-Shell-Housing/1500030_32646648498.html
  
 I have several Lunashops cables and tips, and they are very good.


----------



## SuperLuigi

wyrdrune said:


> Not enough hours in one evening, I wouldn't know where to begin. (Actually, I would, I'd head straight for the Monk+ first)




Lol I went straight to the monks. So much hype! So far pretty damn impressed.


----------



## Lurk650

superluigi said:


> Lol I went straight to the monks. So much hype! So far pretty damn impressed.




What tips are you using. I just got some donuts off Amazon today in prep for when mine arrive. Donuts apparently bring out mids and highs and full foam is for bass


----------



## bhazard

I'm glad I got the LeTV reverse in-ears for $5. They're back up to $15 now, and are still a good value at that price. Xiaomi Piston build quality with more neutral sound. It doesn't have the detail and resolution to be a giant killer, but works great in a pinch.


----------



## trumpethead

bloodypenguin said:


> To make it even MORE complicated, technically you should remove every thing after the B00EA8S5HS/.  Because what follows the product link is a reference code that Head-Fi is not a big fan of.
> Thanks, I'll figure it out eventually lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndroidVageta

bhazard said:


> Lunashops also has a 5 armature for $149 (no cable)
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Handmade-DIY-Custom-5-Units-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone-By-Se846-Shell-Housing/1500030_32646648498.html
> 
> I have several Lunashops cables and tips, and they are very good.


 
  
 Problem is though that it still isn't a quality guarantee. 
  
 Also, the fact that we have no internal shots of these IEM's or even what drivers they're even using is a bit of an issue in my eyes.


----------



## bhazard

androidvageta said:


> Problem is though that it still isn't a quality guarantee.
> 
> Also, the fact that we have no internal shots of these IEM's or even what drivers they're even using is a bit of an issue in my eyes.


 
 Nothing is guaranteed, and all is unknown until someone tries them, much like the other discoveries here.
  
 The 4 pin balanced adapters I have from them are fantastic though, and cheap compared to others.


----------



## Lurk650

KZ EDR2 on sale for $5 shipped 

http://m.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_316680.html


----------



## farisq

cgrish said:


> So I have a funny story to tell...
> 
> I ordered the Easy UEs almost a whole month ago now. Yesterday USPS attempted to deliver to my house, which I moved out of a week ago. I figured to keep things simple I could just go over there and pick it up (I didn't move far). They did not leave it there or leave a notice, so I then went to the post office to pick it up. The man there told me some stuff (he mumbled) and what I got out of it if they my Easy UEs might be getting sent back to Easy...
> 
> ...


 

 Nooo
 I will be in rage mode for the whole day


----------



## m245

androidvageta said:


> This is freaky as hell!!!!
> 
> I actually JUST came here to post this:
> 
> ...




I've seen these on Taobao, they have good reviews, unlike the 6 driver Chinese iem which people say sounds muddy and mixed up. The non-transparent shell makes it hard to confirm the number of drivers. I think they might be hybrids.


----------



## Ofir

My Havi B3 broke today   the right side goes on off... I need new headphones. What's the best sound I can get for 50-60$?


----------



## Ewen

ofir said:


> My Havi B3 broke today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Have a look at the PMV A-01, peter123 posted a review and compared it to the Havi:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15876
  
 Another popular option at the moment is the Shozy Zero.
  
 Anyway, "best sound" is a very personal point of view.
  
 PS: There are really a lot of Havi B3 dying prematurely.


----------



## Ofir

ewen said:


> Have a look at the PMV A-01, peter123 posted a review and compared it to the Havi:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15876
> 
> Another popular option at the moment is the Shozy Zero.
> ...



Thanks I will give it a look. 
And actually the B3 were very strong considering how I abused it. They were still going strong after 8 months of intense military training with me.


----------



## peter123

ofir said:


> Thanks I will give it a look.
> And actually the B3 were very strong considering how I abused it. They were still going strong after 8 months of intense military training with me.




Yeah, my personal three favorites sub $100 is the B3, PMV-A01 and the Zero. They're all quite different though so if you want a similar sound as the Havi I really can't think of any other option in the price range, if you're looking for something different the other two are good options imo. I'm sure others will be able to add more options to the list


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> Yeah, my personal three favorites sub $100 is the B3, PMV-A01 and the Zero. They're all quite different though so if you want a similar sound as the Havi I really can't think of any other option in the price range, if you're looking for something different the other two are good options imo. I'm sure others will be able to add more options to the list


 

 Could you do a quick comparison between these three?


----------



## Ofir

peter123 said:


> Yeah, my personal three favorites sub $100 is the B3, PMV-A01 and the Zero. They're all quite different though so if you want a similar sound as the Havi I really can't think of any other option in the price range, if you're looking for something different the other two are good options imo. I'm sure others will be able to add more options to the list



Thank you Peter. I really like the B3, I like the extension both ends and detail but would love some more bass just slightly to give the music more body


----------



## 1clearhead

Last night, I decided to swap my tips on the Tingo FL800 with the Rock Zircon silicone tips and all I can say is OM Fanfreakintastic!!!
  
 .....the Tingo FL800's are just blowing me away right now!!! This is a MUST TRY!


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Last night, I decided to swap my tips on the Tingo FL800 with the Rock Zircon silicone tips and all I can say is OM Fanfreakintastic!!!
> 
> .....the Tingo FL800's are just blowing me away right now!!! This is a MUST TRY!


 
 Well I use my Zircon tips with everything except the UEs so I know what you're saying.


----------



## Podster

ofir said:


> Thank you Peter. I really like the B3, I like the extension both ends and detail but would love some more bass just slightly to give the music more body


 

 Why not just get new B3 for $50?


----------



## nolife1123

podster said:


> Why not just get new B3 for $50?



Or re-wire it to something more military-proof? Can't be that expensive (never done it myself), since there isn't anything as neutral under 100$ (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Lurk650

ofir said:


> My Havi B3 broke today   the right side goes on off... I need new headphones. What's the best sound I can get for 50-60$?



2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Headphones Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
 http://s.aliexpress.com/NzaqUFbi 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Podster

nolife1123 said:


> Or re-wire it to something more military-proof? Can't be that expensive (never done it myself), since there isn't anything as neutral under 100$ (correct me if I'm wrong)


 

 Same here but if you have a trusted FYI person to put a better cable solution on and stay under that $60 that would work my only concern then would the new cable sound like B3's stock cable and not change the SS!


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Same here but if you have a trusted FYI person to put a better cable solution on and stay under that $60 that would work my only concern then would the new cable sound like B3's stock cable and not change the SS!


 
  
 Best get a new B3 imho ..LOL ....but what do I know ...muahahahaaaaa


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Best get a new B3 imho ..LOL ....but what do I know ...muahahahaaaaa


 
 Even Wokei the Wise has spoken


----------



## Wokei

Wokei's Ying n Yang Havi B3 Pro1.....muahahhaaaaaaa


----------



## AndroidVageta

So, with all these cheap IEM's have multi-drivers and the like are any of these Chinese IEM's "Giant Killers"? Are there any for any price that genuinely punch way above the price?


----------



## RedJohn456

Big shout out to 1more for hooking me up with their new triple driver iem. HOW IS THIS THING 99 DOLLARS??? Just see the damn unboxing pictures and see what I mean!
  

  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  
 Even the damn booklet is in color! This is the most impressed I have been unboxing any product (its on same level as the pinnacle P1 which is like unboxing a thousand dollar headphone). 
  
  
*Initial sound impressions:*
  
 - sounds just like the LZ A2, but better treble extension and better bass - tighter and better impact 
 - drums sound energetic and clear, female vocals are nice and crisp with lots of texture, lots of detail (not analytical but musical)
 - need a good seal to get the full details and soundstage - good instrument separation and layering into a nice and cohesive sound - sounds natural
 - bass texture is cray cray - rumbles nice and better presence 
 - soundstage - great sense of depth, wider than it is tall, elements of a song seem to float in space thanks to the sense of depth and layering
 - actually sounds great out of my iPhone, blackberry and laptop
  
  
 Again these are early impressions and will go more depth when I clock in some more listening hours. But I am thoroughly impressed out of the box, crazy what 99 bucks gets you these days!


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Well I use my Zircon tips with everything except the UEs so I know what you're saying.


 

 It gives it that "perfect texture" with its' usual sound signature and transparency! .....Who would have known this was going to be a perfect match together!


----------



## SuperLuigi

lurk650 said:


> What tips are you using. I just got some donuts off Amazon today in prep for when mine arrive. Donuts apparently bring out mids and highs and full foam is for bass


 
 I mostly messed around with the foam tips last night.  I ordered the expanded pack and haven't tried the donut's they came with yet. I plan to tonight.
  
 I really had some reservatoions around how far a $5 headphone could go but I really am impressed.  They are really fun to listen to if that makes sense.  

 The only issue i've had so far is not being used to wearing earbuds.  I've always had IEMs.


----------



## audio123

Any impressions?


----------



## Podster

superluigi said:


> I mostly messed around with the foam tips last night.  I ordered the expanded pack and haven't tried the donut's they came with yet. I plan to tonight.
> 
> I really had some reservatoions around how far a $5 headphone could go but I really am impressed.  They are really fun to listen to if that makes sense.
> 
> The only issue i've had so far is not being used to wearing earbuds.  I've always had IEMs.


 

 Just think how many iDevices Apple would sell if they dumped their buds in favor of the VE's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Since they have had a recent lag (first time I believe since the release of the iPhone!) maybe they should negotiate a contract


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> Any impressions?


 

 Wait until the Water polo guys get ahold of these


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Wait until the Water polo guys get ahold of these


 

 i have access to them last time but I did not bother to try. Now I regret it


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> i have access to them last time but I did not bother to try. Now I regret it


 

 They look interesting, possible dual chamber?


----------



## crabdog

redjohn456 said:


> Big shout out to 1more for hooking me up with their new triple driver iem. HOW IS THIS THING 99 DOLLARS??? Just see the damn unboxing pictures and see what I mean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm I'd almost be tempted to get these just for some decent sized tips (14.5mm)!


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Hmm I'd almost be tempted to get these just for some decent sized tips (14.5mm)!


 

 i dont think the female vocals are nice on the 1More.
 there isnt much emphasis on the upper mids.
 may I ask the source you are using?
  
@RedJohn456


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> They look interesting, possible dual chamber?


 
 single dynamic. build quality is nice. sadly, at that point in time, I just manage to feel it but not listen to it.


----------



## Euphonik

m245 said:


> Looking forward to more impressions and comparsions of the ZhiYin QT5. Trying to decide between them and the ShockWave III


 
  
 I can do some comparisons if you'd like.


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> Any impressions?


 
  
 I have them for more than 2 years now and they have a very attractive look to them, but they always had a issues with the detachable wires. The sound signature is balanced, but personally got boring at times. It lacked that fun factor and the midrange was lacking and insufficient at times. Unless they made changes to the wires, I would heed the warning!


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> I have them for more than 2 years now and they have a very attractive look to them, but they always had a issues with the detachable wires. The sound signature is balanced, but personally got boring at times. *It lacked that fun factor and the midrange was lacking and insufficient at times.* Unless they made changes to the wires, I would heed the warning!


 

 thanks mate! hence, there is no need to buy this. build quality a gimmick!


----------



## carltonh

1clearhead said:


> Last night, I decided to swap my tips on the Tingo FL800 with the Rock Zircon silicone tips and all I can say is OM Fanfreakintastic!!!
> 
> .....the Tingo FL800's are just blowing me away right now!!! This is a MUST TRY!


 
 You mean, IF you can get a good FL800. I can try my Zircon tips on my FL800, but it will still suck. (Well not completely, they have an almost VE Monk airiness on top, but significantly less bass than the Monk.)


----------



## happ

1clearhead said:


> It gives it that "perfect texture" with its' usual sound signature and transparency! .....Who would have known this was going to be a perfect match together!


 
 Was looking through the spinfit eartip thread and came across the idea of using spacers on the nozzles to keep the eartips from seating too far down.
 Starts from post #549:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/748473/spinfit-eartips-thread-the-cheapest-audio-upgrade/540
  
 After experimenting with eartip spacers for a couple days, they do improve the SQ on IEMs that have longer nozzles like the ED9 brass.  This works on all types of eartips I tried; JVC SDs, Spinfits, and a bunch of silicone ones with stiffer tubes.
 Made the spacers by cutting the tubes off silicone eartips to proper length.


----------



## 1clearhead

carltonh said:


> You mean, IF you can get a good FL800. I can try my Zircon tips on my FL800, but it will still suck. (Well not completely, they have an almost VE Monk airiness on top, but significantly less bass than the Monk.)


 

 Sorry to hear that your FL800 didn't work out for you, but the FL800 do benefit greatly through Amping them just like the Havi B3's.
 ......definitely, the bass is there.


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> Was looking through the spinfit eartip thread and came across the idea of using spacers on the nozzles to keep the eartips from seating too far down.
> Starts from post #549:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/748473/spinfit-eartips-thread-the-cheapest-audio-upgrade/540
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to hear! .....thanks for sharing!


----------



## carltonh

1clearhead said:


> Sorry to hear that your FL800 didn't work out for you, but the FL800 do benefit greatly through Amping them just like the Havi B3's.
> ......definitely, the bass is there.


 
 Well, using a Fiio Q1 amp, it still takes 20 Db EQ on the bass for it to just sound flat without being bass forward. So I definitely think they changed the driver since you got yours. Mine are otherwise balanced in channels, so I don't think it would be just a single driver malfunction.


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Could you do a quick comparison between these three?




Yep, but it'll be quick  

Havi: Amazing soundstage in all directions and separation that better many much more expensive offerings. Good thight bass and good extension but lacking a bit of impact in the subbass. Great timbre to the notes. Very natural sounding vocals. 

PMV-A01: Great clarity without being harsh. Fantastic quality /quantity ratio in the bass and neve feels as if it's lacking but still could have even better extension. Very good soundstage width and height but lacks a bit in depth. Could also have some better timbre/more warmth. Probably the most even across the frequencies between the three. Very airy presentation. Amazing with female vocals. Perform best with a warm /full source. 

Zero: Overall big bass presence without getting boom. Creamy, liquid and warm. A bit more mid bass than subbass. Smooth and full vocals. Lacks a bit of sparkle in the upper midrange but has amazing timbre to the notes. Doesn't really excel in any area but still makes a very enjoyable listen. Presentation is pretty intimate and lush. Perform best with a clean and clear source. 

All based on my preferences and ymmw yada yada


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yep, but it'll be quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Peter, are these the Zero's you are referring to?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-ZH-BX700-CD-Stereo-Headphones-Doppio/dp/B00GPB59EA/ref=pd_sim_23_38?ie=UTF8&dpID=41ce4EUHe2L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1AD4311SAVAQXSJ08JQK


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Peter, are these the Zero's you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-ZH-BX700-CD-Stereo-Headphones-Doppio/dp/B00GPB59EA/ref=pd_sim_23_38?ie=UTF8&dpID=41ce4EUHe2L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1AD4311SAVAQXSJ08JQK


 

 definitely no. its shozy zero. quite obvious hehe.
 doppio cant excel in vocals at all. slightly recessed.


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> definitely no. its shozy zero. quite obvious hehe.
> doppio cant excel in vocals at all. slightly recessed.


 

 Sometimes nothing is obvious 123, but I must remember I'm in the Chinese thread and should have figured for sure. Not to mention $50 sounds way better than the Doppio price


----------



## m245

euphonik said:


> I can do some comparisons if you'd like.


 
 That would be great, your post is what put them on my radar. Are they similar to/better than any headphones you've tried (especially soundstage wise)?
  
 Trying to decide between them, the Shockwave III kegs and the Hifiman 400s headphones.


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Sometimes nothing is obvious 123, but I must remember I'm in the Chinese thread and should have figured for sure. Not to mention $50 sounds way better than the Doppio price


 

 haha i based it on the sound signature becoming coming to the conclusion


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Peter, are these the Zero's you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-ZH-BX700-CD-Stereo-Headphones-Doppio/dp/B00GPB59EA/ref=pd_sim_23_38?ie=UTF8&dpID=41ce4EUHe2L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1AD4311SAVAQXSJ08JQK





I'm talking about the SHOZY Zero


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> Peter, are these the Zero's you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-ZH-BX700-CD-Stereo-Headphones-Doppio/dp/B00GPB59EA/ref=pd_sim_23_38?ie=UTF8&dpID=41ce4EUHe2L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1AD4311SAVAQXSJ08JQK


 

 I got to admit.....they look sweet, though!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're called Zero Audio, right?


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> I got to admit.....they look sweet, though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes and I've heard some compare the Zero Tenore to Auri Rockets!!
  
 THX Peter, wood would never survive in my sweaty ears


----------



## 1clearhead

Now, I'll have to crack open my piggy bank for the tenth time! .....D** m it's hard to save money around here!


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Yes and I've heard some compare the Zero Tenore to Auri Rockets!!
> 
> THX Peter, wood would never survive in my sweaty ears:eek:




Nevermind, I can't read


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Yes and I've heard some compare the Zero Tenore to Auri Rockets!!
> 
> THX Peter, wood would never survive in my sweaty ears


 
 Never heard the Rockets but doubt Tenores could keep up with them. Gotta love the Tenores sweet tonality though


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Never heard the Rockets but doubt Tenores could keep up with them. Gotta love the Tenores sweet tonality though


the rockets is superior to the tenore without a doubt


----------



## kvad

happ said:


> Was looking through the spinfit eartip thread and came across the idea of using spacers on the nozzles to keep the eartips from seating too far down.
> Starts from post #549:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/748473/spinfit-eartips-thread-the-cheapest-audio-upgrade/540
> 
> ...


 
  
 If any of you have mechanical keyboards with o-rings they also work great as spacers. Had sort of written off the KZ-ATE since I wasn't able to find a tip with good fit, but with the spacers and the Spiral Dots they're pretty nice. The Easy M2 with Spinfits also improved the isolation with the spacers. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## HiFiChris

Shozy Zero with many comparisons: http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/15926


----------



## Akcess

Look at this brand looks chinese called langsdom or langston 
Heres a link they look reallygood but heavy quality wood though...
Theres a S$le right now you can $ave big bucks!
If link doesnt work go on aliexpress langsdom va800 or langsdom fa980
Like or upvote if you like the post!

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32511992917.html
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32492587658.html


----------



## Lurk650

Monk Plus and TK Maple on the way. Found a buyer for my TK12 so the 13 are awaiting price change from Easy. Even though I'm getting the 13's and they are a bit better still kinda sad to see the 12's go


----------



## Ewen

lurk650 said:


> Monk Plus and TK Maple on the way. Found a buyer for my TK12 so the 13 are awaiting price change from Easy. Even though I'm getting the 13's and they are a bit better still kinda sad to see the 12's go


 

 You should have wait for the 13 before selling the 12, a direct comparison would have been nice.
 TK Maple on the way too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> Monk Plus and TK Maple on the way. Found a buyer for my TK12 so the 13 are awaiting price change from Easy. Even though I'm getting the 13's and they are a bit better still kinda sad to see the 12's go



Monk plus vs "regular" monk? differences?


----------



## Fulvio

Hi! What would you suggest for a good-on-midrange IEM under 100$ (possibly less)?
 The best of this kind I own now are the Re400b, and I'm possibly going to buy the Havi B3 Pro 1 (I'm really curious about the soundstage hype). 
 I've never been a basshead, but now I often find myself avoiding my Musical Fidelity EB-33 and my wooden Bettes 10mm because I find them too bassy. (There are indeed times when I look for them, especially with certain kinds of music, but not so much!)


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Monk plus vs "regular" monk? differences?


 
 Everything is here:
  
 http://www.thesoundfreq.com/venture-electronics-ve-monk-plus-on-tight-tuesdays/
  
 In short, treble refinement and now 64ohm instead of 32ohm. (Maybe b/c a lot of people were using a 75 ohm adapter in the originals they upped it to try and eliminate that. I believe one member in the Monk thread said he doesn't feel he needs the adapter with the Plus)


----------



## Lurk650

ewen said:


> You should have wait for the 13 before selling the 12, a direct comparison would have been nice.
> TK Maple on the way too
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Twin and Paul have both already given the exact same conclusion between the two. http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13/reviews/15882
  
 Do you happen to have the Shozy, on hand or order? I think it may be a perfect contender for the Maple. Both wooden single dynamic BUT with $25 price difference. I'm hoping the Maple is like the 12 and hits above its price point.


----------



## Ewen

lurk650 said:


> Twin and Paul have both already given the exact same conclusion between the two. http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13/reviews/15882
> 
> Do you happen to have the Shozy, on hand or order? I think it may be a perfect contender for the Maple. Both wooden single dynamic BUT with $25 price difference. I'm hoping the Maple is like the 12 and hits above its price point.


 

 A third opinion is always welcome.
  
 Yes the Shozy is on its way too and another cheaper wooden single DD, the DZAT DF-10.


----------



## Lurk650

ewen said:


> A third opinion is always welcome.
> 
> Yes the Shozy is on its way too and another cheaper wooden single DD, the DZAT DF-10.


 
 Very true. I should be able to hopefully remember enough details out the 12 to agree or disagree with them (probably agree knowing they really know their stuff lol)
  
 Nice! Looking forward to the comparisons from you.
  
 Hopefully everything arrives in the order it was ordered. The Monks at least only call for 50hrs on the burner so they should be good to go by time the Maples get here. I'm moving at the end of the month so TK13 burn in may get a delay


----------



## loomisjohnson

ewen said:


> A third opinion is always welcome.
> 
> Yes the Shozy is on its way too and another cheaper wooden single DD, the DZAT DF-10.


 

 anyone who owns the dzat df 10 please advise as to its virtues.....i'm intirgued


----------



## Ewen

loomisjohnson said:


> anyone who owns the dzat df 10 please advise as to its virtues.....i'm intirgued


 

 There's no real feedback on head-fi yet, but based on what I've read, the consensus is pretty good.


----------



## Euphonik

m245 said:


> That would be great, your post is what put them on my radar. Are they similar to/better than any headphones you've tried (especially soundstage wise)?
> 
> Trying to decide between them, the Shockwave III kegs and the Hifiman 400s headphones.


 
  
 QT5 definitely has the largest stage- treble is similar to the Shockwave III. I'd say it's the largest thus far (probably due to the spacious enclosure and an extra wide nozzle). Bass on both are excellent- very detailed, textured and can reach really deep. Earphones can sound very good, however if you enjoy a larger sound then a headphone is the way to go. If you already have a planar and want to try more earphones I'd say the QT5 will definitely impress on first listen. Otherwise I'd try the 400s


----------



## m245

euphonik said:


> QT5 definitely has the largest stage- treble is similar to the Shockwave III. I'd say it's the largest thus far (probably due to the spacious enclosure and an extra wide nozzle). Bass on both are excellent- very detailed, textured and can reach really deep. Earphones can sound very good, however if you enjoy a larger sound then a headphone is the way to go. If you already have a planar and want to try more earphones I'd say the QT5 will definitely impress on first listen. Otherwise I'd try the 400s


 

 Thanks for the comparison. Chinese IEMs seem to be really amazing value and constantly improving, can't wait to see what they come up with next!


----------



## Euphonik

m245 said:


> Thanks for the comparison. Chinese IEMs seem to be really amazing value and constantly improving, can't wait to see what they come up with next!


 
  
 Yup, and there are so many new ones all the time- I have bought too many this year already xD


----------



## Carlsan

euphonik said:


> QT5 definitely has the largest stage- treble is similar to the Shockwave III. I'd say it's the largest thus far (probably due to the spacious enclosure and an extra wide nozzle). Bass on both are excellent- very detailed, textured and can reach really deep. Earphones can sound very good, however if you enjoy a larger sound then a headphone is the way to go. If you already have a planar and want to try more earphones I'd say the QT5 will definitely impress on first listen. Otherwise I'd try the 400s


 

 I agree with the ZhiYin QT5 Hybrid. These are really special.
 The QT5's are a  1 DD + 4 BA Hybrid 5 units earphone. Like many hybrids they try to have the best of  both worlds, low end/mids of DD's; speed, detail and high end claity of BA'S. IMHO, these succeed. 
 Some observations so far:
 1. With burn in they sound better and better. This is like the Shockwaves.
 2. Cables have a night and day affect on them. Hck sent  me a 8 core MMCX Silver Plated Cable. I thought that this  cable made the earphones a tad bright.Changing over to a Fidue 83 silver coated cable, that works both balanced and unbalanced, the sound becomes more mid centered and not as bright. 
 3. Running it balanced out of my Onkyo DP-X1 balanced output, using the same Fidue cables, and the full potential of these earphones come out. Wonderful and exteneded bottom end with lots of slam when needed, rich mids, and perfect high end with nice detail. Big soundstage for iem's. These really shine when run in balanced out of a high end player.
 4. Very tip dependent, with a big nozzle that few tips fit. I tried various tips from my collection until I gave up and used a pair of the included tips. The wide bore tips that fit the earphone work best, but fit took some getting used to. I did use one set of tips that gave me a perfect seal, but altered the sound  to much by adding more bass. Plus they were uncomfortable.
 5. Did I say big nozzle and hard to fit in your ears? Well that was solved by resting the earphones on the bottom of one's ears and pushing in at that angle, good fit, not perfect but fine for me and nice sound.
  
 These are probably the best earphones I have ever bought off of AliExpress, and the best at the price I paid.


----------



## AndroidVageta

So, with all these cheap IEM's have multi-drivers and the like are any of these Chinese IEM's "Giant Killers"? Are there any for any price that genuinely punch way above the price?


----------



## Lurk650

androidvageta said:


> So, with all these cheap IEM's have multi-drivers and the like are any of these Chinese IEM's "Giant Killers"? Are there any for any price that genuinely punch way above the price?


 
 SW3 comes to mind


----------



## leobigfield

fulvio said:


> Hi! What would you suggest for a good-on-midrange IEM under 100$ (possibly less)?
> The best of this kind I own now are the Re400b, and I'm possibly going to buy the Havi B3 Pro 1 (I'm really curious about the soundstage hype).
> I've never been a basshead, but now I often find myself avoiding my Musical Fidelity EB-33 and my wooden Bettes 10mm because I find them too bassy. (There are indeed times when I look for them, especially with certain kinds of music, but not so much!)


 
  
 Take a look at the Hisound audio HA-2. There are two reviews and a thread for them. I also ordered them but they hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Paulpark222

Hisoundaudio HA-2 is a hidden gem... I highly recommend those.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## audio123

paulpark222 said:


> Hisoundaudio HA-2 is a hidden gem... I highly recommend those.
> 
> 
> Paul


 

 i would recommend those too but the fitting isn't nice for me


----------



## Fulvio

leobigfield said:


> Take a look at the Hisound audio HA-2. There are two reviews and a thread for them. I also ordered them but they hasn't arrived yet.


 
  
 I read them, they seem nice but 99$ are a bit too much, especially if added to the 89$ for the Xduoo x3! I will probably go for the Havi B3 Pro I anyway.
 Anyone has them both and could give me a quick comparison?


----------



## tripside

I had limited my purchase to CIEMs to around 10-15$ (I've ordered KZ ATE, ED10 and Rock Zircons till now), so that in case they go kaput within a few months, I don't lose a lot of money. Warranty claims are out of question. . Therefore my prime concern is build quality of these earphones (2016 Easy UEs and 808s). Removable cables does alleviate that to a limit. 
  
 Further, the Auvio tips aren't available in India. Any other recommendation that I can get on Aliexpress? How about Comply tips ? Or KZ wide bore ones?


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> I had limited my purchase to CIEMs to around 10-15$ (I've ordered KZ ATE, ED10 and Rock Zircons till now), so that in case they go kaput within a few months, I don't lose a lot of money. Warranty claims are out of question. . Therefore my prime concern is build quality of these earphones (2016 Easy UEs and 808s). Removable cables does alleviate that to a limit.
> 
> Further, the Auvio tips aren't available in India. Any other recommendation that I can get on Aliexpress? How about Comply tips ? Or KZ wide bore ones?


 
 Why do you automatically assume that something else will be better than the supplied stock tips? The UEs come with 6 sets (3 narrow, 3 wide) silicone and 1 set of foams.


----------



## crabdog

Not sure if these have been seen before as the time to market says 2015 but they're on the new arrivals list and look good for the price. Another DDD unit:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-VTing-Dual-Driver-Hifi-In-Ear-Monitor-Earphones-Deep-Bass-In-Ear-Earphone-Division/519064_32662427467.html
  

 Actually they look very similar to the **** VT66 but with much nicer cable (aesthetically not quality).


----------



## Legislative

I use the KZ widebore turbines successfully on a lot of iems.
Really good and dirt cheap


----------



## anticute

legislative said:


> I use the KZ widebore turbines successfully on a lot of iems.
> Really good and dirt cheap


 
 Me too, for me they work for a lot of IEMs. IIRC, @TwinACStacks seems to think they make every IEM sound rubbish, though


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> Me too, for me they work for a lot of IEMs. IIRC, @TwinACStacks seems to think they make every IEM sound rubbish, though


 






 It's probably just my ear canal shape I would guess, but yes everything I try them on sounds shallow and tinny to me.  If You want Anti I can save them up and send them to you, I probably have a few floating around here now.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Legislative

The most important thing is that the largest ones fit me very well and the reinforcing seems to help keeping them in place though I accept for bass head IEMs they might exaggerate the bass even more. I prefer neutral ones so it generally isn't an issue.


----------



## Lurk650

tripside said:


> I had limited my purchase to CIEMs to around 10-15$ (I've ordered KZ ATE, ED10 and Rock Zircons till now), so that in case they go kaput within a few months, I don't lose a lot of money. Warranty claims are out of question. . Therefore my prime concern is build quality of these earphones (2016 Easy UEs and 808s). Removable cables does alleviate that to a limit.
> 
> Further, the Auvio tips aren't available in India. Any other recommendation that I can get on Aliexpress? How about Comply tips ? Or KZ wide bore ones?




The stock UEs tips are perfectly fine. Didn't notice any difference between them and Auvios. For the UEs the depth of insertion is what will change the sound IMO so the size of the tip you have to play around with. Deeper you get more bass esp low end impact; more shallow insertion and the bass lessens but mids come out to play. I discovered this the other day and large is my preference. 

My coworker said enjoys the large stock til bit with narrow bore. I haven't tested out the bore size. Auvios are wide and the only stock tip I tried was the medium one that came on it


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> It's probably just my ear canal shape I would guess, but yes everything I try them on sounds shallow and tinny to me.  If You want Anti I can save them up and send them to you, I probably have a few floating around here now.
> 
> TWIN




I have the same experience as Twin. Makes everything sound tinny and shallow. They just won't seal properly for me. The only iem they worked somewhat well with was my Ali-CKR9 LTD, and those are now toast  boo


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> It's probably just my ear canal shape I would guess, but yes everything I try them on sounds shallow and tinny to me.  If You want Anti I can save them up and send them to you, I probably have a few floating around here now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks man, I appreciate the thought, but I ordered a load of those from Easy (along with the wide bore dual flanges) with my last purchase, so I'm all set 
  
 For some reason, wide bore tips work for me.
  
 I am curious about trying spinfits and auvio though, but they seem to be hard to get by in Europe. It's possible, but the costs associated just get too high for a pair of tips, IMO..


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> I have the same experience as Twin. Makes everything sound tinny and shallow. They just won't seal properly for me. The only iem they worked somewhat well with was my Ali-CKR9 LTD, and those are now toast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Toast, hope you had some bacon and eggs with that! B9, hope you are far and away from the fires up there. I'm think ON is a couple provinces away from AL? Been thinking of all the brother's up in the Great White North


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just received my first cache of (wholly unneeded) iems from easy--the hlsx808 (wood) ($44), easy diy ie800 ($13), and easy custom ues ($52)--and thought i'd post my ootb impressions for whatever benefit others may derive. mind you, these impressions are pre-burnin and pre- experimentation with tips, but:
  
 diy ie800--extremely comfortable and ridiculously good sounding for the price. prominent mids and treble with a ton of microdetail and very bright; bass is well articulated and tight but somewhat subdued. outstanding instrument separation and imaging; drums in particular are very well etched and natural sounding. soundstage is small and intimate.
  
 hlsx808--drink this particular kool-aid, people--these really are up to all the hype. huge, concert-like sounding, with major, clean subbass presence and very forward, exciting mids--all around wow factor. curiously the diy ie800s actually have better high end extension and detail (perhaps because the bass isn't as big or prominent)--i suspect the 808s will ultimately prove less fatiguing.
  
 custom ues--initially, less natural-sounding than the foregoing--there's a slightly hollow, distant character to the presentation (as opposed to the hlsx, which just explode in the middle of your head). drums lack sizzle and snap. i did notice the presentation improved and became more head-centric when i changed to comply tips. bass is large in quantity and  somewhat boomy slow and not as well integrated with the rest. i trust these will change with burn in.
  
 there you have it--just my two cents, of course. thanks for reading.


----------



## Podster

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received my first cache of (wholly unneeded) iems from easy--the hlsx808 (wood) ($44), easy diy ie800 ($13), and easy custom ues ($52)--and thought i'd post my ootb impressions for whatever benefit others may derive. mind you, these impressions are pre-burnin and pre- experimentation with tips, but:
> 
> diy ie800--extremely comfortable and ridiculously good sounding for the price. prominent mids and treble with a ton of microdetail and very bright; bass is well articulated and tight but somewhat subdued. outstanding instrument separation and imaging; drums in particular are very well etched and natural sounding. soundstage is small and intimate.
> 
> ...


 

 THX Loomis, sure hope the ues get better since they were your biggest outlay!


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received my first cache of (wholly unneeded) iems from easy--the hlsx808 (wood) ($44), easy diy ie800 ($13), and easy custom ues ($52)--and thought i'd post my ootb impressions for whatever benefit others may derive. mind you, these impressions are pre-burnin and pre- experimentation with tips, but:
> 
> diy ie800--extremely comfortable and ridiculously good sounding for the price. prominent mids and treble with a ton of microdetail and very bright; bass is well articulated and tight but somewhat subdued. outstanding instrument separation and imaging; drums in particular are very well etched and natural sounding. soundstage is small and intimate.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! I'm still waiting on my 808 (metal version) but sounds promising. I love the UEs and they've been my daily driver since I got them. I don't find the bass to be boomy but it's certainly there in quantity. Hope they get better for you over time.


----------



## loomisjohnson

thanks, man. one of the reasons this iem obsession is so interesting is that  the whole price/performance ratio is so unpredictable and askew. all purely subjective of course, but i've found $10 phones which at various times i prefer to some my >$100 ones (right now, i'm digging the kz hds3). when you add the undeniable genius of the chinese in inexpensively knocking off proven designs, the game gets even stranger. i can't say, for example, that the $13 ie800s i just wrote about are as good as the $600 originals (having not heard the originals for awhile), but at least from memory they're not that far off. plus i won't feel as grief stricken if i leave 'em in a taxicab.


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received my first cache of (wholly unneeded) iems from easy--the hlsx808 (wood) ($44)
> 
> hlsx808--drink this particular kool-aid, people--these really are up to all the hype. huge, concert-like sounding, with major, clean subbass presence and very forward, exciting mids--all around wow factor. curiously the diy ie800s actually have better high end extension and detail (perhaps because the bass isn't as big or prominent)--i suspect the 808s will ultimately prove less fatiguing.


 
 grrrr..... -.- 
  
 Which one to take - wooden or metal? ...IDK! -.-
  
 Actually, I`m also looking @ BOSSHIFI B3
 Help! Anyone has Bosshifi B3 and HLSX-808 *both* to compare?
  
 Edit:

  
*DONE! *
  
 Now the painful waiting begins -.- My first DD+BA IEM ever, exciting it will be! ;P
  
 Btw, Thanks 1clearhead for this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/26535#post_12544267


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> grrrr..... -.-
> 
> Which one to take - wooden or metal? ...IDK! -.-
> 
> ...


 
 its pretty nice for the price


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *audio123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its pretty nice for the price


 
 You have it? How does it compare to A&D D2 ?


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> You have it? How does it compare to A&D D2 ?


 
 tough call hybrid vs dynamic.
 add2 has better midrange while lacking in the response due to lack of BA drivers.
 honestly, both are good given the price
  
 check out the reviews on the first post!
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805442/alpha-delta-d2-impressions


----------



## alizeofeniquito

coil said:


> grrrr..... -.-
> 
> Which one to take - wooden or metal? ...IDK! -.-
> 
> ...


 
 Next time,ask for discount. Got mine for 32usd.


----------



## CoiL

> Next time,ask for discount. Got mine for 32usd.


 
 Naah, this time no. If these SQ is true and up to what I`ve been reading, then this private DIY IEM business need some support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Few € lost for my wallet will give some support I hope.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Naah, this time no. If these SQ is true and up to what I`ve been reading, then this private DIY IEM business need some support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've been on the fence for a while now on the Boss HiFi's, think they are one of the best looking woods out there


----------



## CoiL

Yeah, they surely look nice. Though, cables look like garden-hoses and remind me KZ ED9 brown cable (which is worst cable ever I`ve had). Also, from FR graphs by CLieOS, I read out that they are little bass oriented, that`s why I leaned towards HLSX808 in the end.


----------



## davidcotton

anticute said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the thought, but I ordered a load of those from Easy (along with the wide bore dual flanges) with my last purchase, so I'm all set
> 
> For some reason, wide bore tips work for me.
> 
> I am curious about trying spinfits and auvio though, but they seem to be hard to get by in Europe. It's possible, but the costs associated just get too high for a pair of tips, IMO..


 

 Amazon stock certain sizes of spinfits, you would have to check which size you need (either the westone variety for the smaller nozzle or the original).  Failing that get in touch with headfier dopaminer who would sort you out for a reasonable price and quick shipping.


----------



## bhazard

I think we just saw a confirmation that the Fidue 83 balanced cable works with the QT5. Mine is shipping.
  
 If that is the case, with a balanced player (Geek Out V2+ Infinity), I could see the QT5 matching a balanced SE846 in sound quality for 1/4th the price.
  
 Waiting on the cable and my replacement QT5 to confirm.


----------



## CB68

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the best place to ask but I wondered if anyone could offer some advice?

I'm looking to buy my father a cheap DAP and earphones, to see if they would suit his music needs. When I say cheap, I'm looking at around £20 in total and have been looking at the Ruizu A02 and Xiaomi Piston 3 earphones.

Would this be the best way to go; I have read good things about the KZ HDS1 Air Minis and the small saving over the Pistons would let me throw in a small SD card, or should I be looking at something else?

Cheers,

Chris

Forgot to say; he'll probably use it to listen to R 'n B, Blues, Jazz and may occasionally use the DAP to output to a basic hifi set-up.


----------



## Legislative

Stretch to £27 and you can get a Xduoo x2. Utterly superb for the money. Cheaper on eBay than Aliexpress.


----------



## nolife1123

cb68 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the best place to ask but I wondered if anyone could offer some advice?
> 
> ...


 
 Well, the Ruizu X02 controls are a bit messy, I highly doubt someone that's a bit older (apart from our fellow Head-Fiers and tech fans) will get used to it very easy. I remember that there was some brand that was pretty much like Ruizu but had cleaner controls, and looked like Ruizu with some improvements.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-8-Screen-FLAC-Hifi-Music-Player-8GB-Portable-Digital-Audio-Player-Original-Brand-Audio-Player/32650893042.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.53.kp8GGo&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_4_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_9995_10032_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=fe704ff1-56c6-4d0c-92aa-5cc74eae6470
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MP3-Player-8GB-BENJIE-S5-Metal-APE-FLAC-WAV-High-Sound-Quality-Entry-level-Lossless/32646673512.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.69.kp8GGo&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_4_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_9995_10032_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=fe704ff1-56c6-4d0c-92aa-5cc74eae6470


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Yeah, they surely look nice. Though, cables look like garden-hoses and remind me KZ ED9 brown cable (which is worst cable ever I`ve had). Also, from FR graphs by CLieOS, I read out that they are little bass oriented, that`s why I leaned towards HLSX808 in the end.


 

 Well I can live with that cable, same one that's on my ZN1's. I don't seem to have near the trouble others have with cables in general!


----------



## nolife1123

legislative said:


> Stretch to £27 and you can get a Xduoo x2. Utterly superb for the money. Cheaper on eBay than Aliexpress.


 
 Tends to cost about 33$ sometimes on sales on aliex!


----------



## Podster

nolife1123 said:


> Tends to cost about 33$ sometimes on sales on aliex!


 

 I was just about to suggest that, sent my oldest boy one and a pair of black ED9's for his birthday a month back and he absolutely loves it but he was just listening to his Android and I'm pretty sure Skull Candy's before and I can see where he got excited


----------



## m245

Saw some hybrid headphones for the first time on Taobao. 6 BA + 50mm driver if I'm reading the translation correctly.
  
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40775475879
  
 Really want to see the insides. How can a 50mm driver not overshadow the BA drivers?


----------



## CoiL

podster said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they surely look nice. Though, cables look like garden-hoses and remind me KZ ED9 brown cable (which is worst cable ever I`ve had). Also, from FR graphs by CLieOS, I read out that they are little bass oriented, that`s why I leaned towards HLSX808 in the end.
> ...


 
 Well, KZ cables tend to have overall bad quality(rubbery, springy and sticky) and worst part about them is higher impedance than most cables (I`ve measured many of them against aftermarket cables during modding my IEM`s). But of course this is just my subjective opinion  and some IEM`s may even benefit from little higher impedance cable.


----------



## CB68

Thanks; I knew comments had been made regarding the controls of the Ruizu and I had planned to write some simplified instructions...is it really that bad?? :blink:

I can't find much info on the two you've linked and price wise, they're pushing me a little if I want to include any reasonable earphones, though if someone can provide any insight...


----------



## To.M

coil said:


> Well, KZ cables tend to have overall bad quality(rubbery, springy and sticky)




I paid 6usd for EDR2 and 9 for ATE, for this ridiculously small amount of money I would call the cables good, solid, durable, non-tangle, I have no idea what you mean by sticky?!?


----------



## Legislative

I've used an android with a sabre dac, an iPod nano 7th gen, a Ruizu x2 and an Xduoo all in the last month. The Xduoo is in another league compared to the others. Only bad thing is the small display and the having to use Drivesort after loading media. Sound quality and usability are excellent.


----------



## CoiL

m245 said:


> Saw some hybrid headphones for the first time on Taobao. 6 BA + 50mm driver if I'm reading the translation correctly.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40775475879
> 
> Really want to see the insides. How can a 50mm driver not overshadow the BA drivers?


 
 There`s something similar on aliexpress too. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MaGaosi-Hybrid-a-Dynamic-six-Balance-Armature-unit-wooden-noise-isolating-headband-earphone-headphone/32659579128.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.Xl0jC0&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=a5794c09-cb6f-470f-9066-c6cbc6496b6f
  
 It`s supposedly from same DIY "company" as HLSX808 - Magaosi: http://www.szhlsx.com/productdetail.shtml?id=1
  
 ABout DD overshadowing BA units - maybe it uses different placement and "chambers" to even them? Who knows.


----------



## Legislative

All the KZ cables I've had have been "sticky" overly rubbery


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the thought, but I ordered a load of those from Easy (along with the wide bore dual flanges) with my last purchase, so I'm all set
> 
> For some reason, wide bore tips work for me.
> 
> I am curious about trying spinfits and auvio though, but they seem to be hard to get by in Europe. It's possible, but the costs associated just get too high for a pair of tips, IMO..


 
 SpinFit you get from Ebay, easy peasy.


----------



## pashhtk27

I'm planning on purchasing the cheapest Easy UE out there, the one that goes for $15. I am really lusting over the beauty of the earphones and am all ready to pull the trigger. Any reviews on them here coz I didn't find any. Just want to know if they can at least compete with the KZs. Thank you.


----------



## CoiL

legislative said:


> All the KZ cables I've had have been "sticky" overly rubbery


 
 Yep, that`s what I meant. Only ones that haven`t been overly rubbery and sticky are ANV, GR and R35.


----------



## Podster

pashhtk27 said:


> I'm planning on purchasing the cheapest Easy UE out there, the one that goes for $15. I am really lusting over the beauty of the earphones and am all ready to pull the trigger. Any reviews on them here coz I didn't find any. Just want to know if they can at least compete with the KZs. Thank you.


 

 I never bought Easy's but I did buy the HCK single when it was $30 and now they are $50!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html
  
 What even crazier is HCK now has a dual with a an 8 and 10mm for $16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.P0Qp8v
  
 Sometimes I wonder just how good all these custom multi driver ue's sound, I mean I know these guys can stuff these shells with drivers but are they really tuning them great for $16 too


----------



## CoiL

pashhtk27 said:


> I'm planning on purchasing the cheapest Easy UE out there, the one that goes for $15. I am really lusting over the beauty of the earphones and am all ready to pull the trigger. Any reviews on them here coz I didn't find any. Just want to know if they can at least compete with the KZs. Thank you.


 
 If You want beauty, there`s others to choose from:
  
 Tennmak Piano: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Piano-in-ear-back-neck-sport-detachatble-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and/32598892980.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.82.linJhv
  
 TFZ Series-1: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TFZ-SERIES-1-Wide-Frequency-HiFi-Dual-Loop-Dynamic-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphones/32655069995.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.13.T59NWg&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=1570398e-2e2c-4b68-b1cc-ebcc275ccf4b
  
 HCK **** UEs: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.154.linJhv
  
 AUGLAMOUR R8: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Upgrade-HIFI-Headphones-DIY/32495451792.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.Ns8j78&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=ebc5d11b-b0f4-4204-9835-806dec099e9c
  
 and some others...


----------



## Sylmar

coil said:


> Yep, that`s what I meant. Only ones that haven`t been overly rubbery and sticky are ANV, GR and R35.


 
 True but they also give me the feeling of being strong and robust. The KZ ZN1 mini's cables are built like a tank especially.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> If You want beauty, there`s others to choose from:
> 
> Tennmak Piano: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Piano-in-ear-back-neck-sport-detachatble-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and/32598892980.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.82.linJhv
> 
> ...


 

 Good choices Coil, I have the TFZ's on the way, the R8's are pretty good to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If everybody had you skilz those rubbery cables would not be an issue


----------



## Lurk650

@loomisjohnson def spend the time burning the UEs in, they will turn out great. It's worth it. They have become my new DD too. 
  
 Another good thing is I shipped the TK12 out today so you should be receiving it soon and already have well over 300 hours of burn and play time on them. Put a new pair of Medium Auvios on them for ya. 
  
 The modding of my M50s (removing ear pad foam and adding an ethernet cable under each ear cup last night), its like a whole new headphone. Sound stage is wide enough now to suit my tastes. These should hold me over until I get my new IEMs.


----------



## nolife1123

Ļ





cb68 said:


> Thanks; I knew comments had been made regarding the controls of the Ruizu and I had planned to write some simplified instructions...is it really that bad?? :blink:
> 
> I can't find much info on the two you've linked and price wise, they're pushing me a little if I want to include any reasonable earphones, though if someone can provide any insight...



The Benjie's are pretty much the same as Ruizu afaik, although the UI looks better.
It kinda takes a bit of getting used to, I own the Ruizu X08 and by brother has the X02, I find the X08's controls a lot better.
It comes with instructions (at least the X08 from gearbest did, discounted it to 13$ when I bought mine), but it's still a bit weird, took me a few mins for eqing this week after owning it for 2 months now, and so far I've only charged it once and I use it for about 2-4 hours a day 5 days a week .
Make note that there's a noticable level of ground noise when nothing's playing tho.


----------



## carltonh

coil said:


> If You want beauty, there`s others to choose from:
> 
> Tennmak Piano: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Piano-in-ear-back-neck-sport-detachatble-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and/32598892980.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.82.linJhv
> 
> ...


 
 I have the HCK UEs dual dynamic 10mm+8mm, and they are ok, but I probably won't recommend them. They have a lot of midbass and midrange, not much subbass and treble. They are especially warm sounding, and a little slow, which naturally follows that signature. They are similar to the KZ ZN1 Mini in signature, but I tihnk the ZN1 Mini is a little better. Both respond very well to EQ. If you want something in that format and mid-forward sound signature, I'd strongly recommend the Tennmak Pro over these, even though the Tennmak Pro sounds great, it also lacks a bit of subbass, but I can EQ it up.


----------



## loomisjohnson

lurk650 said:


> @loomisjohnson def spend the time burning the UEs in, they will turn out great. It's worth it. They have become my new DD too.
> 
> Another good thing is I shipped the TK12 out today so you should be receiving it soon and already have well over 300 hours of burn and play time on them. Put a new pair of Medium Auvios on them for ya.
> 
> The modding of my M50s (removing ear pad foam and adding an ethernet cable under each ear cup last night), its like a whole new headphone. Sound stage is wide enough now to suit my tastes. These should hold me over until I get my new IEMs.


 

 lurk, looking forward to the tk12s. wrt the ues, did you find a real significant change after burnin? can you compare the ues to the tk12? inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## posnera

Looking forward to a review of the TFZ Series 1.  Was considering them along with the PMV-A01.


----------



## Wyrdrune

cb68 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the best place to ask but I wondered if anyone could offer some advice?
> 
> ...




For earphones I can recommend the VE Monks. They are a very capable and likeable earphone and they'll cost just £5 or £6 delivered. They're also an earbud rather than an iem, which some older people prefer (I certainly do).

I can't give any recommendations on a dap at this price but there are quite a few daps on aliexpress for less than £20 which claim to provide lossless file playback. I'd start there and search head-fi for reviews of models that catch your eye.


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> Naah, this time no. If these SQ is true and up to what I`ve been reading, then this private DIY IEM business need some support   Few € lost for my wallet will give some support I hope.




Good on you! I do the same, especially for the products that deserve more than their selling price suggests. Like the 808s! Metal or wooden casing might make a subtle difference but its a win win nonatter which you choose. They are only $100 IEMs in my collection so far that can get close to the sparkle and resolution of my Fidue A83's. .Shozy Zeros are a different animal entirely but an equally enjoyable listen for another $20US.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive the KZ N1 and Z1 today, hum, I don't know what to say for the moment but in the invasion of earphones I use this last days I can say they don't have a big spell on me...I prefer the N1, but feel the sound isn't clean and elegant enough. Don't think the drivers in there are very good. The sounstage is enormous tough.
 Do the KZ z1-n1 need some burn in to lost the kind of veiled sound the have????
  
 I way prefer the Rock Zircon Nano, that feel more hi quality sound to me...I test both on same complexe IDM track (ASH KOOSHA) and whole sound spectrum is better with the Zircon, more fast too, more resolition and instruments separations...yep, K.O for now, hope the burn in will make next round more muscular for the KZ.


----------



## CB68

Thanks for the info. 

Is the background noise with the Benjie or Ruizu; I thought the Ruizus were fairly quiet?


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> lurk, looking forward to the tk12s. wrt the ues, did you find a real significant change after burnin? can you compare the ues to the tk12? inquiring minds want to know....


 
 Bass became more controlled, treble opened up, mids came out to play and the highs got more crisp. Versus the TK12, the UEs are have a more prominent impact in the bass, mids are more forward and the highs are brighter. The TK12 has a bit wider sound stage and better separation. Vocals of course are more intimate in the UEs but they are still good in the 12's. 12's aren't necessarily power hungry but the more power the more they will open up.
  
 I've described the two as the UEs are more energetic when you are feeling tired, the 12's are for when you just want to relax and really zone out in the music.


----------



## meraias

Oh god, anyone watched the unboxing video for AUGLAMOUR R8 In Ear Earphones!? It all reeks premium everywhere, and 31USD free shipping plus cool carry case!? Totally make my heart itch!
 Did anyone tried it? how does it sounds compare to the TFZ SERIES 1 dual BA?
  
 BY @CoiL
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Upgrade-HIFI-Headphones-DIY/32495451792.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.Ns8j78&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=ebc5d11b-b0f4-4204-9835-806dec099e9c


----------



## CoiL

meraias said:


> TFZ SERIES 1 dual BA?


 
 They shouldn`t be BA - just single dynamic with dual chamber.


----------



## audio123

meraias said:


> Oh god, anyone watched the unboxing video for AUGLAMOUR R8 In Ear Earphones!? It all reeks premium everywhere, and 31USD free shipping plus cool carry case!? Totally make my heart itch!
> Did anyone tried it? how does it sounds compare to the TFZ SERIES 1 dual BA?
> 
> BY @CoiL
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Upgrade-HIFI-Headphones-DIY/32495451792.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.Ns8j78&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=ebc5d11b-b0f4-4204-9835-806dec099e9c


 

 its overrated i can tell you. i bought it because unboxing is nice but it's source dependent. with my phone and plenue d, it sounds mediocre. with the dx80, average and with my last dap, ak100ii, still average. dont waste your money bud.


----------



## meraias

audio123 said:


> its overrated i can tell you. i bought it because unboxing is nice but it's source dependent. with my phone and plenue d, it sounds mediocre. with the dx80, average and with my last dap, ak100ii, still average. dont waste your money bud.


 
  
 Aww, let down. Thanks for the hand just before I fell to the mud... The child who dazzled at anything shiny... 
  
@CoiL Ah yea, my mistake. Got over too quickly seeing "dual" in the name
  
  
 Any nice ones worth getting btw?


----------



## audio123

meraias said:


> Aww, let down. Thanks for the hand just before I fell to the mud... The child who dazzled at anything shiny...
> 
> @CoiL Ah yea, my mistake. Got over too quickly seeing "dual" in the name
> 
> ...


 
 Purchase Link :
http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-d2/
http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-d2m/

 Reviews:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/15937
http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/15786
  
 the d2 is good without a doubt


----------



## meraias

The 50$ wooden shozy zero seems eye catching ...


----------



## meraias

audio123 said:


> Purchase Link :
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-d2/
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-d2m/
> 
> ...


 
  
 hmm ok thanks will look into it!


----------



## audio123

meraias said:


> hmm ok thanks will look into it!


 

 join us here if you are curious
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805442/alpha-delta-d2-impressions


----------



## Lurk650

Start looking into HiFi DAPs and I just can't see enough reason to give up my iPod Touch 4th Gen:
  
 My Pioneer headunit of course runs it through USB which I'd have to use crappy AUX for any other mp3 player
  
 It has a battery life of 40 hours music playback compared to most DAP's which have only 8-13 hours.
  
 I use my Fiio E12 with it and I seem to get all the details and great sound stage.
  
 Any FLAC files I just convert to ALAC, resample any 96 to 48 and I'm good to go.
  
  
 Are HiFi players like the Xduoo X3 an actually upgrade?
  
 I would of course use the iPod strictly for the car and the other DAP for portable but then I'd have to deal with loading music onto both


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Start looking into HiFi DAPs and I just can't see enough reason to give up my iPod Touch 4th Gen:
> 
> My Pioneer headunit of course runs it through USB which I'd have to use crappy AUX for any other mp3 player
> 
> ...


 

 xduoo x3, fiio x1, ibasso dx50 are a slight upgrade but it's better for you to start off with a mid tier dap


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> If You want beauty, there`s others to choose from:
> 
> Tennmak Piano: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Piano-in-ear-back-neck-sport-detachatble-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and/32598892980.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.82.linJhv
> 
> ...


 
 +1 for the Tenmake Piano, they sound fantastic and are very comfortable.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> +1 for the Tenmake Piano, they sound fantastic and are very comfortable.


 
  
 i would not rate any of these except **** ue which requires burn in.


----------



## shubu000

hi guys,
  
 long time lurker and reader first time poster
  
 this thread has really started something in me, now all i want to know is which headphone i want to get!!!
  
 it's giving me a little anxiety actually, but i think i can handle it, there's so much choice!
  
 anyway i just wanted all your help in choosing which IEM to get
  
 i currently have the piston 3 and audeo pfe022
  
 i love the pfe022, but i need to crank up the volumne to here them due to the green filter, but i love the comfort factor of it
  
 on the other hand, i have been using the piston 3s more while on commute, but i get really fatigued by around 11 or 12pm at work.
  
 so i was going to get a mobile amp for the audeo but after reading this i think i want to try something new.
  
 So here's the question, which one is more comfortable? 808 or shozy zero, also do you guys think that something like tk12 or tk13 is THAT much better?
  
 Anyway any other comfortable to wear and nonfatiguing IEMs that are around $100 max?
  
 Thank you so much


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> I never bought Easy's but I did buy the HCK single when it was $30 and now they are $50!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-HCK-UE-DIY-Fever-Custom-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Noise-Headset-With/32567488610.html
> 
> ...


 
 There's also the 2015 DIY hybrid for $16! 
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-DIY-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Double-moving-coil-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI/519064_32511475071.html
  
 So many great bargains available now. I'm going to try and sell my Z03A to go towards my Shozy Zero purchase.


----------



## meraias

audio123 said:


> join us here if you are curious
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805442/alpha-delta-d2-impressions


 
  
 At home already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
  
  
@Lurk650
 iPod Touch 4th Gen, at less than $200 its too hard to beat... actually nothing beats its value at that afaik unless you are willing to part with its awesome interface for a bit better sound... You simply get too much out of it.
  
 that said, Ive been looking at this, it seems interesting:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/778451/shanling-m2-dap
  
 Its nothing like your ipod interface, but about the same size, slightly more expansive, its getting lots of attention.


----------



## nolife1123

cb68 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Is the background noise with the Benjie or Ruizu; I thought the Ruizus were fairly quiet?



I felt it with the Ruizu while using the **** UE, I haven't had any Benjie player but I saw it a few times over at aliex, nobody mentioned them around that much apart from one time.
All the IEMs that i have are rather easy to drive, therefor I'm comfortable with using them at only 8-9 out of 30 maximum volume, it's got enough power for everything I have (Xiaomi Piston 3, ****, KZ ATE, VE Monk).


----------



## Lurk650

meraias said:


> At home already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah an iPod is the only Apple product I've ever and will ever buy. I've thought about upping to a 5th or 6th gen since they have a tad more detail but then I'd lose the line out to the E12 via the 30 pin LOD from Fiio.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Yeah an iPod is the only Apple product I've ever and will ever buy. I've thought about upping to a 5th or 6th gen since they have a tad more detail but then I'd lose the line out to the E12 via the 30 pin LOD from Fiio.


 
  
 i got a fifth gen, upon purchasing back in 2012 the salesguy suggests that i buy the extended warranty of another 1 year, because the battery tends to fail out.. i did.. and after 2 years, the battery did fail out, full charge only got me 3 hours max if not less.. sold it off for cheap and got me a cheap FiiO M3.. i dunno whether apple improved the battery issue for 6th gen... and im not sure whether the 4th gen also got this issue.. but the 5th definitely got battery issue. initially it was a superb dap, it got fast charging too (way earlier than OPPO claim it to be the 1st fast charging device)..


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> i got a fifth gen, upon purchasing back in 2012 the salesguy suggests that i buy the extended warranty of another 1 year, because the battery tends to fail out.. i did.. and after 2 years, the battery did fail out, full charge only got me 3 hours max if not less.. sold it off for cheap and got me a cheap FiiO M3.. i dunno whether apple improved the battery issue for 6th gen... and im not sure whether the 4th gen also got this issue.. but the 5th definitely got battery issue. initially it was a superb dap, it got fast charging too (way earlier than OPPO claim it to be the 1st fast charging device)..


 
 Have had this 4th Gen since I think 2013 or 2014 and they came out in 2010. I can't remember if this one is a refurb or not but it still holds its charge perfectly fine. I don't even think about charging it, mainly b/c it charges in the car, but still it holds up very well so far. 
  
 I was actually just looking at the M3 before you posted. $55 and shipped Amazon Prime. Might spend the money to try out and see if I like it.
  
 The one negative to the iPod I thought of is the storage. Mine is a 32gb and I'm at about 28gb I believe. Esp with the ALAC files I've been putting on the last few months.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Have had this 4th Gen since I think 2013 or 2014 and they came out in 2010. I can't remember if this one is a refurb or not but it still holds its charge perfectly fine. I don't even think about charging it, mainly b/c it charges in the car, but still it holds up very well so far.
> 
> I was actually just looking at the M3 before you posted. $55 and shipped Amazon Prime. Might spend the money to try out and see if I like it.
> 
> The one negative to the iPod I thought of is the storage. Mine is a 32gb and I'm at about 28gb I believe. Esp with the ALAC files I've been putting on the last few months.



its Apple, you had to manage with the storage given.. for non big itunes user the storage will be limited.. plus any non simple drag n drop is a pain for me haha.. i think M3 is good enough as a budget player, the ui is simple, take some getting used to, n its mechanical button kind of old school but very eficient.. pair it with a good amp and yoy got a quality sound right there.. without amp it sounded good too.. u got more than u paid for imo, its 50bucks.. wont hit ur wallet too bad so u can save some when u upgrade haha


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> its Apple, you had to manage with the storage given.. for non big itunes user the storage will be limited.. plus any non simple drag n drop is a pain for me haha.. i think M3 is good enough as a budget player, the ui is simple, take some getting used to, n its mechanical button kind of old school but very eficient.. pair it with a good amp and yoy got a quality sound right there.. without amp it sounded good too.. u got more than u paid for imo, its 50bucks.. wont hit ur wallet too bad so u can save some when u upgrade haha


 
 Both use a Cirrus Logic, I wonder how similar the SQ is. How is it compared to your 5th Gen?


----------



## Ewen

meraias said:


> Oh god, anyone watched the unboxing video for AUGLAMOUR R8 In Ear Earphones!? It all reeks premium everywhere, and 31USD free shipping plus cool carry case!? Totally make my heart itch!
> Did anyone tried it? how does it sounds compare to the TFZ SERIES 1 dual BA?
> 
> BY @CoiL
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Upgrade-HIFI-Headphones-DIY/32495451792.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.Ns8j78&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=ebc5d11b-b0f4-4204-9835-806dec099e9c


 

 That's a great package, but when it comes to sound, the competition is though.
 They're small compared to other ciem style earphones and are quite heavy, you don't want to let them hang around your neck.
 Sound is ok for me, fairly balanced but lacking in the mids with a raising FR.
 If sound quality is your goal:
 **** UES: bulkier but hybrid and great sounding for the same price.
  
 I should get these soon, but you can safely have a look at:
 -HLSX-808 great hybrid for the price ( recommended by 1clearhead ).
 -Easy UEs ciem style too, dual DD with crossover ( recommended by Twin ).
 -Shozy Zero single DD that is receiving a lot of praise at the moment.
 -PMV-A01 DD+dual BA ( recommended by peter123, he would also recommend the Havi B3 )


----------



## AudioDHD

shubu000 said:


> So here's the question, which one is more comfortable? 808 or shozy zero, also do you guys think that something like tk12 or tk13 is THAT much better?
> 
> Anyway any other comfortable to wear and nonfatiguing IEMs that are around $100 max?
> 
> Thank you so much




Both 808s and Zeros are very comfortable for extended listening ( all day )

Both offer equally enjoyable sound quality but have very different signatures as ones a DD+dual BA and the other is DD. If you have $100 Id recommended getting both!


----------



## meraias

ewen said:


> That's a great package, but when it comes to sound, the competition is though.
> They're small compared to other ciem style earphones and are quite heavy, you don't want to let them hang around your neck.
> Sound is ok for me, fairly balanced but lacking in the mids with a raising FR.
> If sound quality is your goal:
> ...


 
 oh my, another thumbs down for the heavy fit.... 
 Yup, the Shozy Zero sure is tempting.
  
 about the pmva01 FR chart (Courtesy of the PMV - A01 thread) looks like :





  
 Which, I thought looks strikingly similar to the FLC8s! Wonder if it will sound close as good...


----------



## Legislative

Received my VE Monk+ yesterday. It's a stunning sounding ear bud for the price. It goes straight to the top of my list along with the Joyroom E107. Each does certain things very wel. The Monks have amazing soundstage, instrument placement and a very natural sounding tone whilst the Joyroom win on Bass, detail retrieval and impact. 

I thoroughly recommend either


----------



## HiFiChris

meraias said:


> about the pmva01 FR chart (Courtesy of the PMV - A01 thread) looks like :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, that was me (the graph). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Green is blocked vent, orange is free vent. In one's ears, bass quantity will be somewhere in-between, depending on the proximity of the inner-facing vent to one's ears.
  
 Although the PMV is a very very solid offering at its price point (and I like it as well, although fit and the vent placements are quite meeh), I would rather take the UPQ Q-music QE50 which is an OEM of the Fidue A73 but costs just $99 (MSRP, might vary depending on the region). The UPQ/Fidue is more detailed sounding. And the FLC8s is a totally different level.


----------



## meraias

hifichris said:


> Yep, that was me (the graph).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You always produce horrible looking graphs lol... I saw your Shozy Zero graph too and the bass also took off on a rocket to mars hahaha.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 but I guess honest graphs should indeed look like that, keep up the good faith buddy! and thanks for the heads up on QE50, its a beautiful piece indeed.


----------



## CoiL

HiFiChris, do You have HLSX808 also and can You compare it to A73 ? latter has been long time on my wish-list.


----------



## Ofir

@Ewen @peter123 @Podster @Wokei Say what has a similar sound signature to the B3 or other great bang for the buck IEMs at twice the price, around 100$? I might as well get an upgrade


----------



## peter123

ofir said:


> @Ewen
> @peter123
> @Podster
> @Wokei
> Say what has a similar sound signature to the B3 or other great bang for the buck IEMs at twice the price, around 100$? I might as well get an upgrade




I'm sorry but I haven't heard anything that's not much more expensive that betters the Havi *and*keeps a similar signature. Haven't really heard anything below $100 that's better either (imo of course), the SHOZY Zero and PMV-A01 is on the same level to me but different.....


----------



## Wokei

ofir said:


> @Ewen @peter123 @Podster @Wokei Say what has a similar sound signature to the B3 or other great bang for the buck IEMs at twice the price, around 100$? I might as well get an upgrade


 
  
 There is only " ONE" and Havi is "ONE" ....zen level achieved !


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> ofir said:
> 
> 
> > @Ewen
> ...


 
 One note though - Havi B3 MUST be amped. Without amping, for me, it was kind of meh (though soundstage and separation was amazing).


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> One note though - Havi B3 MUST be amped. Without amping, for me, it was kind of meh (though soundstage and separation was amazing).


 
 Valid point


----------



## Ofir

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but I haven't heard anything that's not much more expensive that betters the Havi *and*keeps a similar signature. Haven't really heard anything below $100 that's better either (imo of course), the SHOZY Zero and PMV-A01 is on the same level to me but different.....


 
 well what are some serious value IEM's at this price point disregarding the sound signature?


----------



## Wokei

ofir said:


> well what are some serious value IEM's at this price point disregarding the sound signature?


 
  
 Fiio EX1 comes to mind and Phonak Audio PFE022 with grey filter ...imho


----------



## Ewen

You can find the Fidue A73 for $100 on AE.


----------



## CoiL

ewen said:


> You can find the Fidue A73 for $100 on AE.


 
 Are they legit though? Some very similar housing IEM`s out there and many copies have been done very close to original (CKR9LTD comes into mind).


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> Are they legit though? Some very similar housing IEM`s out there and many copies have been done very close to original (CKR9LTD comes into mind).


 

 Don't know, I have these in my cart:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FIDUE-A73-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-Dynamic-Driver-with-MIC-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone/32417643761.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.IAC8wC


----------



## goodluck4u

My visual image of the comparison between bette i.valux 10mm hybrid and Mr.Z tomahawk. 

 Sound isolations are quite good and even or bette is slightly better than tomahawk. My impression of Tomahawk is balanced signature with cool and that of bette is V-shaped with natural.
 The colored regions are the size of soundstage (x-axis)  distance from my ear (y-axis). font size means sound intension. 
 Both earphones are on more than 180 hours to burn (tomahawk (180+h) , bette (230+h))


----------



## HiFiChris

coil said:


> HiFiChris, do You have HLSX808 also and can You compare it to A73 ? latter has been long time on my wish-list.


 
  
 Sorry, haven't heard that in-ear yet.


----------



## vapman

If any of you guys liked or wanted to try the velvet tips, every store that sold them on AliExpress is telling me they are no longer being made. I've been asking them all to make them again and promise I'd buy tons to hoard them, but I'm worried my 3 pairs might be all I'll ever have?
  
 The velvet tip idea was too good, I really hope they come back, or enough people show interest to help them come back on the market? I have them on all my IEMs from my Zero to my ASG 2.5 24k gold!


----------



## Saoshyant

I'd worry keeping those clean would be a little rough.


----------



## CoiL

Anyone has tried these? They look AMAZING! 
  

  
  
 HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone
  
 Edit: Seems that H-Fi has disabled direct linking to AE products. Well, it`s understandable, it is affecting sponsors sales/product comparisons probably.


----------



## audio123

I would rate Havi B3 Pro 1 very highly


----------



## goodluck4u

vapman said:


> If any of you guys liked or wanted to try the velvet tips, every store that sold them on AliExpress is telling me they are no longer being made. I've been asking them all to make them again and promise I'd buy tons to hoard them, but I'm worried my 3 pairs might be all I'll ever have?
> 
> The velvet tip idea was too good, I really hope they come back, or enough people show interest to help them come back on the market? I have them on all my IEMs from my Zero to my ASG 2.5 24k gold!




An anonymous wrote in anonymous bbs:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/M-Size-Comply-Ear-Tips-Noise-Isolating-Flocking-Silicone-In-Ear-Earbuds-for-IE8-IE80/109296_32609440729.html


----------



## kendfw

@vapman http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32586652029.html Great deal for velvet tops..


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Anyone has tried these? They look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've been very tempted Coil, had in my cart then removed them now thinking about them again! Even though it's faux wood they have a nice grain pattern and the dark wood looks very real to me and they have what 1 X DD and 2 BA?
  
 Not sure about those velvet tips guys, do they really seal good? All I can see is my ear hair trying to mate with them


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> I've been very tempted Coil, had in my cart then removed them now thinking about them again! Even though it's faux wood they have a nice grain pattern and the dark wood looks very real to me and they have what 1 X DD and 2 BA?
> 
> Not sure about those velvet tips guys, do they really seal good? All I can see is my ear hair trying to mate with them


 
 There's really no way in the world you could get a good seal with those velvet tips. I can imagine they'd go very well with something like the ROCK Zircon though.


----------



## Ofir

ewen said:


> Don't know, I have these in my cart:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FIDUE-A73-Hybrid-Balanced-Armature-Dynamic-Driver-with-MIC-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone/32417643761.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.IAC8wC


 
 Seems to be legit. decided to go with it. can't wait


----------



## Podster

ofir said:


> Seems to be legit. decided to go with it. can't wait


 

 I concur, looks like the real deal to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Crabby, I'm with you also. Little white furry tips on the sexy Zirc shells would be blingy as all get out


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> I concur, looks like the real deal to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was actually talking about them taming the bass haha but yeah I guess it would be pretty sexeh!


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Anyone has tried these? They look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude I thought it was just for me it wasn't going anymore. Work around on phone at least is to copy the link text then past into a new tab


----------



## Mr Trev

vapman said:


> If any of you guys liked or wanted to try the velvet tips, every store that sold them on AliExpress is telling me they are no longer being made. I've been asking them all to make them again and promise I'd buy tons to hoard them, but I'm worried my 3 pairs might be all I'll ever have?
> 
> The velvet tip idea was too good, I really hope they come back, or enough people show interest to help them come back on the market? I have them on all my IEMs from my Zero to my ASG 2.5 24k gold!


 
 So, do tell. What's so great about them? I'd think that they'd get gunked up pretty quick. Even being diligent keeping ears clean, it doesn't take long for foamies to get rather waxy.


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> So, do tell. What's so great about them? I'd think that they'd get gunked up pretty quick. Even being diligent keeping ears clean, it doesn't take long for foamies to get rather waxy.


 

 True Dat! All I can see when I look at these are my ears itching


----------



## Bob A (SD)

coil said:


> Anyone has tried these? They look AMAZING!


 
 When I first saw those, all I could think of was a bad mating between a Scottish wood driver (golf) and a furniture caster.


----------



## Podster

bob a (sd) said:


> When I first saw those, all I could think of was a bad mating between a Scottish wood driver (golf) and a furniture caster.


 

 Hmm, I can see that now! My initial impression was a pirates peg leg


----------



## squallkiercosa

coil said:


> Anyone has tried these? They look AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, all the links at least for the mobile version always have associated links. Very uncomfortable


----------



## Lurk650

EDIT: Gave in and ordered the Fiio X1, they have a firmware update for Search function now. I'll test it out with the E12 and see how I like it. If I don't feel its worthy I'll just return to Amazon.


----------



## audio123

is this good *?*
  
 New MusicMaker TW1
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TW1-Refinement-6mm-Mini-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-ER4-HIFI/1825606_32654836311.html


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> is this good *?*
> 
> New MusicMaker TW1
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TW1-Refinement-6mm-Mini-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-ER4-HIFI/1825606_32654836311.html




Nobody has reviewed it yet but a member just bought it about a week ago


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Nobody has reviewed it yet but a member just bought it about a week ago


 

 ok gonna get it soon. microdynamic driver cant sound bad. thks!


----------



## garcsa

Try these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Memory-Foam-Eartips-For-3-5mm-nozzle-Vsonic-GR07-MANDARINES-3-5-/331671578252?


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> There's really no way in the world you could get a good seal with those velvet tips. I can imagine they'd go very well with something like the ROCK Zircon though.


 
 +1 The same came to mind! Rocks Zircon's bass vs. Velvet's taming tips! .....It all adds up!


----------



## kr0mka

So I just received the 2016 UEs (ownluxe) and after first listening they are literally piercing my ears with treble and higher mids on my FiiO X3II with EQ off. If reduce the higher frequencies by ~3-4dB in EQ they become bearable and actually nice sounding. For now I'll leave them burning in, maybe the highs will calm down by then.


----------



## vapman

mr trev said:


> So, do tell. What's so great about them? I'd think that they'd get gunked up pretty quick. Even being diligent keeping ears clean, it doesn't take long for foamies to get rather waxy.


 

 I dunno man they've stayed pretty clean. I know how gross foams and silicons can get and these stay strangely clean. The inner core isn't very big so the velvet fits to your ear shape really nicely and feels a little fuzzy which I like. It basically gives you the benefits of foams without the pressure/sound absorption problems foams present. I've only had mine for about a month so I can't comment on long term longevity but all I know is I want more!!!


----------



## vapman

crabdog said:


> There's really no way in the world you could get a good seal with those velvet tips. I can imagine they'd go very well with something like the ROCK Zircon though.


 
 Don't knock it until you try it dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

 You'd be surprised, unforunately there's none to be bought right now so you wouldn't know anyway


----------



## Sylmar

vapman said:


> Don't knock it until you try it dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you search AliExpress with 'silicone flocking earbuds' you'll find them. Just bought a few lots myself just now.


----------



## Lurk650

kr0mka said:


> So I just received the 2016 UEs (ownluxe) and after first listening they are literally piercing my ears with treble and higher mids on my FiiO X3II with EQ off. If reduce the higher frequencies by ~3-4dB in EQ they become bearable and actually nice sounding. For now I'll leave them burning in, maybe the highs will calm down by then.




Strange. What tips are you using?


----------



## vapman

sylmar said:


> If you search AliExpress with 'silicone flocking earbuds' you'll find them. Just bought a few lots myself just now.


 

 Incredible! No idea how you found those, i tried for so long!
 I hope they live up to the hype I built up. I really do think they're the best IEM tips I ever used.
  
 FWIW i always use Small size silicon or foam and these work perfect for me.


----------



## kr0mka

lurk650 said:


> Strange. What tips are you using?


 
 The default ones they came with in the package, I also tried the memory foam ones that were in the package and a pair I had on my KZ's, Didn't hear a difference honestly. The highs seem oversaturated, they have like a hissy feel to them. But maybe it's my ears and I just got used to my KZ ZN1 Mini which are dark according to my friends who gave a listen to them. 
  
 On the other side, the bass is perfect and the soundstage is way bigger than with KZs.


----------



## pashhtk27

Guys, bought kz zs2 for beauty, Cheapo beauty. Let's see how bassy they are. 
**** UE was on top of my list after the Easy UE but they don't have the lucrative discount on them right now. 

Those velvet tips have been in my cart for a long long time, but I'm a cheapstake so couldn't convince myself. Bought triple flanges instead. xD


----------



## zest

tripside said:


> Further, the Auvio tips aren't available in India. Any other recommendation that I can get on Aliexpress? How about Comply tips ? Or KZ wide bore ones?


 
 Comply or any foam tips damp the sound unless you use spherical shape, wide bore tips tend to give less warmth, it's better when you feel it's too bassy.
  
 Shozy Zero ordered 5 days ago.


----------



## Lurk650

kr0mka said:


> The default ones they came with in the package, I also tried the memory foam ones that were in the package and a pair I had on my KZ's, Didn't hear a difference honestly. The highs seem oversaturated, they have like a hissy feel to them. But maybe it's my ears and I just got used to my KZ ZN1 Mini which are dark according to my friends who gave a listen to them.
> 
> On the other side, the bass is perfect and the soundstage is way bigger than with KZs.




Hmm. Hopefully should get better with burn in, physical and brain. They sit right on that edge for my ears but it's a perfect edge. It's crisp and bright but never been piercing.


----------



## vinknight

lurk650 said:


> EDIT: Gave in and ordered the Fiio X1, they have a firmware update for Search function now. I'll test it out with the E12 and see how I like it. If I don't feel its worthy I'll just return to Amazon.


 
 I had an ipod nano 7g before buying the X1 and my first impressions for the X1 were that the interface is kinda slow. Ipod has the smoothest UI experience so far for me so it was a little hard to adjust to the new interface. Sound quality wise didn't notice a big difference except its warmer signature. But give it some more time and you will gradually like it. The only things i like so far are the expansive storage and the surprisingly light metal chassis


----------



## Lurk650

vinknight said:


> I had an ipod nano 7g before buying the X1 and my first impressions for the X1 were that the interface is kinda slow. Ipod has the smoothest UI experience so far for me so it was a little hard to adjust to the new interface. Sound quality wise didn't notice a big difference except its warmer signature. But give it some more time and you will gradually like it. The only things i like so far are the expansive storage and the surprisingly light metal chassis




Did you do the firmware updates? Hoping pairing with the E12 via the line out will help the sound for the better and also save battery life


----------



## vinknight

lurk650 said:


> Did you do the firmware updates? Hoping pairing with the E12 via the line out will help the sound for the better and also save battery life


 
 Yea when i first got it the firmware was 1.4 i think and i immediately updated to 1.6 because i heard there was an issue with the scroll wheel on older firmwares. I used to run on vol 32 on my im70s and the x1 could last about 6 hrs before dropping one bar of battery. With an amp you will definitely save some battery life but how much i am not too sure because i hate having an amp and the X1 on my pocket. Its kinda bulky


----------



## twister6

It has been awhile since I visited this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just got a package from Penon, and figured to drop by with a little teaser:
  

  

  
 TFZ Series 1 is a real deal!!!  I only listened for about 10-15 minutes, and the sound really opens up in front of your... ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Based on the changes I heard right out of the box and 15min later, they definitely need a serious burn in, but I already hear a potential.  Soundstage opened up, very wide.  Upper mids/treble clarify and details are starting to shine.  And the bass... well, get ready for a serious mid-bass slam.  Don't want to jump into any final conclusion because sound is still changing, so I don't know if mid-bass will settle in, but it definitely has a healthy punch, yet still well controlled and without spilling or muddying lower mids.
  
 The packaging is first class, these guys really paid close attention to details.  And as you can see from Penon product page: http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-SERIES-1 as well as manufacturer page: http://www.tfzither.com/about.html you get a ton of design options to choose from.  Impressive for $39.
  
 Will definitely have a full review when I get around to it!


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> It has been awhile since I visited this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looking forward to more impressions Alex  Sounds like a great iem for the price. Also wanted to say that the LPG looks sexy af in that red case. Dignis?


----------



## Lurk650

vinknight said:


> Yea when i first got it the firmware was 1.4 i think and i immediately updated to 1.6 because i heard there was an issue with the scroll wheel on older firmwares. I used to run on vol 32 on my im70s and the x1 could last about 6 hrs before dropping one bar of battery. With an amp you will definitely save some battery life but how much i am not too sure because i hate having an amp and the X1 on my pocket. Its kinda bulky




Looks like 1.61 is the latest firmware from February. Yeah size is why I was gonna go for the M3 but no line out made me change my mind


----------



## RedJohn456

Guys my SMSL M3 finally got in today. Absolutely top notch packaging and the M3 feels mint in the hands, its got some seriously good build quality!
  
 This thing packs a HUGE wallop in terms of power. Lots of input and output options, and sound quality is great as well. Will test it with other amps and see how the dac performs by itself. Funny thing, the tracking didn't update since April 4th where it was opened by exports in china. Then zilch nada nothing. No updates and poof shows up in my mail box. 
  
 Anyway getting back to the M3, comes bunched with a regular usb to micro cable and a freaking micro to micro cable. Means you can use it with phones! Thats hella dope


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Did you do the firmware updates? Hoping pairing with the E12 via the line out will help the sound for the better and also save battery life


 

 I sold my X1 for a Xduoo X3. I've never been happier with a DAP. Zero regrets.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I sold my X1 for a Xduoo X3. I've never been happier with a DAP. Zero regrets.




That's what I'll maybe try next if the X1 doesn't work out. The 8hr battery life doesn't sound fun though lol


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> That's what I'll maybe try next if the X1 doesn't work out. The 8hr battery life doesn't sound fun though lol


 

 I always charge my stuff for like 12 hours before even turning on just to ensure best battery condition... I got about 9-10 hours on both the X1 and X3 I feel like? just going by memory on the X1 though... sold it about 2mo ago


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I always charge my stuff for like 12 hours before even turning on just to ensure best battery condition... I got about 9-10 hours on both the X1 and X3 I feel like? just going by memory on the X1 though... sold it about 2mo ago




Yeah, last I read about 10-12, hoping for 12 with the amp. The xduoo though is only 8hrs from the specs. My 4th Gen touch is 40 hrs so I never notice low battery bc it always charges in my car.


----------



## vapman

I don't wanna take the thread too far off topic so feel free to PM me if you got any specific questions but when I'm in my car I got a dual usb charger so I can plug in the Xduoo if need be... when I'm at home I definitely get better than 8h on it, cause I didn't have a computer for about a week and a half and used the X3+C5 combo nonstop during that time. I only charged one device a day. v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v
  
 (I actually use MP3 CD's in the car but that's just for my own safety so I don't get sucked into folder browsing while driving)


----------



## Lurk650

Well unfortunately Ontrac lied and said they made a delivery attempt 10 minutes ago. They've been good since after Xmas but I should have known it wouldn't last long. May drive down in a little while to their warehouse and see about grabbing it if it's there


----------



## Semiramide

lurk650 said:


> Yeah, last I read about 10-12, hoping for 12 with the amp. The xduoo though is only 8hrs from the specs. My 4th Gen touch is 40 hrs so I never notice low battery bc it always charges in my car.




There is always Benjie S5, which claims to have a 58 hours longing battery (no idea about the sound).


----------



## ForceMajeure

Why does all links from Aliexpress/Taobao open as affiliate and I am unable to reach the sites corresponding to the products.
On Taoboa it used to brings me to some kind of Russian things (I am not in Russia or have a Russian language based browser). On Aliexpress it just open the Aliexpress homepage...
  
 I have to manually copy paste links.
  
 Why is this happening?
  
 Am I the only one with this issue? Do I need to check for spywares (though I am pretty sure my computer is clean)?


----------



## Semiramide

forcemajeure said:


> Why does all links from Aliexpress/Taobao open as affiliate and I am unable to reach the sites corresponding to the products.
> On Taoboa it brings me to some kind of Russian things (I am not in Russia or have a Russian language based browser). On Aliexpress it just open the Aliexpress homepage...
> 
> I have to manually copy paste links.
> ...



I think they have been disabled on purpose.


----------



## ForceMajeure

You think it is related to all the drama regarding some users maybe having some kind of affiliation with some sellers from Ali?


----------



## Lurk650

Drove down to Ontrac warehouse and grabbed my X1. HP out, meh, nothing special. Switch to line out and connect to my E12. Much, much better. The Line Out from the X1 is louder than my iPod. Not sure if its any better than my iPod though, will need to do extensive listening this weekend. Might just be the E12 working its magic lol

Only downside is all the damn buttons on the front for the rubber bands to hold them together, will need to find velcro or something. 

EDIT: Don't need a while weekend. An hour of listening right now and this combo trumps the iPod. Details and clarity are superb. Music seems more natural. Better separation in the music. I think sound stage width is less than iPod but it gained height and depth.


----------



## Riisalat

The alien has landed.
I have never felt a construction nicer than this. All metal, no ********.

Shozy deserves a clap for the construction. Will post details and a review as soon as i figure how this works, without a screen and with just those 5 buttons.


----------



## LaurenceF

So, my Lyxpros broke, bad soldering of the jack. Meh. Got a full refund though.
 What are the best on-ear, edit:*closed* headphones for around $40, from Taobao or Amazon?
 Looking at the Superlux HD668B and the Edifier H850. Are they any good?
 Thanks!
  
*Edit2:I got a pair of Takstar HI2050's. I hope I didn't mess up. Thank you everyone!*


----------



## DcPlusOne

laurencef said:


> So, my Lyxpros broke, bad soldering of the jack. Meh. Got a full refund though.
> What are the best on-ear headphones for around $40, from Taobao or Amazon?
> Looking at the Superlux HD668B and the Edifier H850. Are they any good?
> Thanks!




From my distant memory, the HD668B are pretty neutral. A bit thin sounding but good imaging. Bass is pretty light


----------



## Wyrdrune

dcplusone said:


> From my distant memory, the HD668B are pretty neutral. A bit thin sounding but good imaging. Bass is pretty light




I received a pair of HD668Bs last night (plus a HD681, and velour pads). My initial impression of the 668s was that the bass was a little more than I would have liked, and was a little boomy. Haven't had any burn-in, at all, yet so perhaps that will change.


----------



## vapman

wyrdrune said:


> I received a pair of HD668Bs last night (plus a HD681, and velour pads). My initial impression of the 668s was that the bass was a little more than I would have liked, and was a little boomy. Haven't had any burn-in, at all, yet so perhaps that will change.


 

 Did you think the HD6xx's were quiet? I had a Superlux over ear a couple years ago, and even with a good amp it could never get loud enough for some reason... I'd be willing to try them again if that isn't an issue. I think other people reported the quietness issue too, but again, this was like 5 years ago.


----------



## LaurenceF

So, has anyone got any experience with another model in the same price range?
 Or should I get the Superluxes?


----------



## Wyrdrune

vapman said:


> Did you think the HD6xx's were quiet? I had a Superlux over ear a couple years ago, and even with a good amp it could never get loud enough for some reason... I'd be willing to try them again if that isn't an issue. I think other people reported the quietness issue too, but again, this was like 5 years ago.




Well, they are 56ohm, and I was direct driving from a Colorfly C3 which isn't the loudest source to begin with, so I had to crank the volume to 75-80% to get to my listening level. I suspect they'd be too quiet for use on the go without using a more powerful source or an amp. I'm planning to have a more in-depth listening session this afternoon and I'll throw an amp into the mix to see how that affects things.


----------



## Wyrdrune

laurencef said:


> So, has anyone got any experience with another model in the same price range?
> Or should I get the Superluxes?




I think the 668s offer good value for money but I'd be happy to give a more in-depth impression later today, if that would be of use?


----------



## HiFiChris

The Monk Plus I bought little more than two weeks ago showed up today. I'm hoping that the Tomahawk earbuds show up next week as well.


----------



## audio123

New AudioSense AS20 In-ear Earphone HiFi Headphones High Quality Stereo Metal Earbuds Noise cancelling earphones With Microphone  
 Anyone tried this?


----------



## LaurenceF

So, update. What are the best under $40 over-ear closed headphones from Taobao?
 Thank you.


----------



## yacobx




----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my X1 for a Xduoo X3. I've never been happier with a DAP. Zero regrets.
> ...


 

 I've been getting a hair over 10 hours out of my xDuoo X3 which I've owned since late November.  Others report similar experiences in the xDuoo X3 threads.
  
 And like vapman, couldn't be happier with my Rockboxed xDuoo X3!


----------



## crabdog

Just noticed that Easy now has a QT5 in their store, one has 3BA with 1DD and the other is 4BA with 1DD. They seem to be identical to the ZhiYin model physically and using the same cable but the Impedance and Frequency Response measurements are very different. Curious to know if it's they're actually the same or not.


----------



## kr0mka

laurencef said:


> So, my Lyxpros broke, bad soldering of the jack. Meh. Got a full refund though.
> What are the best on-ear, edit:*closed* headphones for around $40, from Taobao or Amazon?
> Looking at the Superlux HD668B and the Edifier H850. Are they any good?
> Thanks!


 
 I have had the 668B for like a year now I think. I use them mainly with my PC. They're quite neutral, the bass is subtle and quick, doesn't bleed. The highs are nice and crispy and the midrange is present. Overall very balanced headphones. As someone said before, they are harder to drive than most other headphones. To get them reasonably loud I need to set my volume to around 80 out of 120 (Fiio X3II low gain mode) whilst all my iems are already loud at around 60 volume.


----------



## LaurenceF

I got a pair of Takstar HI2050's. I hope I didn't mess up. Thank you everyone!


----------



## kr0mka

laurencef said:


> I got a pair of Takstar HI2050's. I hope I didn't mess up. Thank you everyone!


 
 You realize that these takstars are open design? The 668B are also open. The only closed design headphones you listed were the edifiers. Just saying, because you said you wanted *closed* headphones


----------



## LaurenceF

kr0mka said:


> You realize that these takstars are open design? The 668B are also open. The only closed design headphones you listed were the edifiers. Just saying, because you said you wanted *closed* headphones


 
 Apparently they are quite closed half-closed (lol) headphones, so I thought why not? They were cheap as well, on Taobao.


----------



## kr0mka

laurencef said:


> Apparently they are quite closed half-closed (lol) headphones, so I thought why not? They were cheap as well, on Taobao.


 
 Half-closed headphones are closer sounding to open headphones than fully closed ones. You most certainly won't get the full isolation like in the closed ones. 
  
 The 668B's I have are supposedly half-closed too, but they feel like normal open headphones to me.


----------



## LaurenceF

kr0mka said:


> Half-closed headphones are closer sounding to open headphones than fully closed ones. You most certainly won't get the full isolation like in the closed ones.
> 
> The 668B's I have are supposedly half-closed too, but they feel like normal open headphones to me.


 
 A'ight! Isolation isn't a big deal, but I was used to it. There only was a handful of models I found that had full isolation. Everything's a matter of being used of, I'll just get used to the new design I guess. Thanks for the info!


----------



## crabdog

I've been going through some of my sadly neglected items tonight (original VE Monk, Tenmak Piano, VJJB K4) and have been listening to the same piece over and over again. It's amazing how changing iem can affect the same song. If you've got nothing better to do right now, pull out some of your favorites and have a go at this:
  
 
 (Edit: posted wrong link, the first had a break in the audio.)


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Not a gamer so I'd never heard the Skyrim music.  Very very nice.  Used the YouTube search plug in in foobar2000 to play it through my Schiit/Senn setup.  Thank you 
  
 Moved to the full soundtrack which I'm playing now.  https://youtu.be/QTZiyF_Bki0


----------



## crabdog

bob a (sd) said:


> Not a gamer so I'd never heard the Skyrim music.  Very very nice.  Used the YouTube search plug in in foobar2000 to play it through my Schiit/Senn setup.  Thank you
> 
> Moved to the full soundtrack which I'm playing now.


 
 Really glad you liked it Bob. Jeremy Soule has done some amazing stuff. Impatiently waiting to test it on my 808s which should be here on Monday.


----------



## audio123

audio123 said:


> New AudioSense AS20 In-ear Earphone HiFi Headphones High Quality Stereo Metal Earbuds Noise cancelling earphones With Microphone
> Anyone tried this?


 

 help!


----------



## teston

I received the Easy M2 today. My impression ootb is that the sound is quite smooth with the silver nozzles and stock tips, although the bass is a little too much.
 Too bad I don't have the yellow core tips that you guys mention. I do tips roll but the stock tips give the best sound atm.
 The black filter however gives not enough bass for my taste.
 I didn't try the Sendiy yet but the Easy M2 is quite ok for its price.


----------



## mebaali

@crabdog - Thanks for that wonderful audio link (Myself, not a big gamer and have never heard this track before). Being a sucker for OSTs with big orchestral setups, this was mesmerizing, enchanting and simply brilliant.
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 (p.s. I have used JVC Riptidz HA-FX8 with large JVC stock tips (but not spiral dot) for listening the above track. Riptidz, IMHO, a very under-rated gem of a beater phones at dirt cheap price of US$ 4, I got these for. To my ears, these IEMs provide great clarity, imaging, instrument separation among the el-cheapo IEMs that I own)


----------



## crabdog

mebaali said:


> @crabdog
> - Thanks for that wonderful audio link (Myself, not a big gamer and have never heard this track before). Being a sucker for OSTs with big orchestral setups, this was mesmerizing, enchanting and simply brilliant.
> Cheers!
> 
> ...



$4!I wonder if my local retailer has those. I've been looking at some jvc recently but don't recall the model numbers.


----------



## mebaali

crabdog said:


> $4!I wonder if my local retailer has those. I've been looking at some jvc recently but don't recall the model numbers.


 
 Got these during clearance sale in bestbuy. Locally, these are available for 600 Indian rupees (which is roughly 9 US$) from Amazon and other Indian e-tailers.


----------



## Sylmar

vapman said:


> Incredible! No idea how you found those, i tried for so long!
> I hope they live up to the hype I built up. I really do think they're the best IEM tips I ever used.
> 
> FWIW i always use Small size silicon or foam and these work perfect for me.


 
 I just took some keywords out of the posted link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad you mentioned them in one of your earlier posts. I got a pair with my Tingo FL600 and never bothered. Tried them out few days ago and I absolutely love these tips now!


----------



## 1clearhead

laurencef said:


> So, has anyone got any experience with another model in the same price range?
> Or should I get the Superluxes?


 
 Quote:


laurencef said:


> So, update. What are the best under $40 over-ear closed headphones from Taobao?
> Thank you.


 
 Quote:


laurencef said:


> I got a pair of Takstar HI2050's. I hope I didn't mess up. Thank you everyone!


 
  
 The Takstar HI2050 are semi-open with an average soundstage and are a good pair for the price, but their are better options in that price range. I've listened and owned many Takstar and Superlux headphones, but the one that caught mostly my attention were the ISK HP-2011 (closed) headphones for its incredible transparency, soundstage and extended range from end to end and some of the greatest monitoring experiences I've listened to for such a low price. .....Take a look below at tmall (part of taobao) and aliexpress.
  
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.6.Wb4fDa&id=43473855555&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=6&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/af/isk-hp%25252d2011.html?ltype=wholesale&d=y&origin=n&isViewCP=y&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160507090110&SearchText=isk+hp-2011
  
 Hope this helps!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you want to see some of my comparisons and reviews on Takstar and ISK?.....check out this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-cyberx-qpad-thread/4035#post_12436316
  


teston said:


> I received the Easy M2 today. My impression ootb is that the sound is quite smooth with the silver nozzles and stock tips, although the bass is a little too much.
> Too bad I don't have the yellow core tips that you guys mention. I do tips roll but the stock tips give the best sound atm.
> The black filter however gives not enough bass for my taste.
> I didn't try the Sendiy yet but the Easy M2 is quite ok for its price.


 
  
 I'll have a Chinese friend call the Sendiy Audio company this week to see if they can post their Sendiy M2 on Aliexpress. .....Wish me luck!!!


----------



## LaurenceF

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> The Takstar HI2050 are semi-open with an average soundstage and are a good pair for the price, but their are better options in that price range. I've listened and owned many Takstar and Superlux headphones, but the one that caught mostly my attention were the ISK HP-2011 (closed) headphones for its incredible transparency, soundstage and extended range from end to end and some of the greatest monitoring experiences I've listened to for such a low price. .....Take a look below at tmall (part of taobao) and aliexpress.
> ...


 
 I have a bad experience of the isk jacks, they tend to break and kill a channel when broken. I'll probably choose that one next time in that case. Thank you for the information!
  
 Good luck by the way!
 QQ is very good for contacting companies like this by the way.


----------



## To.M

crabdog said:


> I've been going through some of my sadly neglected items tonight (...Tenmak Piano...)




neglected items...how can you?  and I can't take my Pianos out of my ears  having had them for 3 days I can fully recommend them as what they can offer is good clarity,nice detail and good-quality bass


----------



## 1clearhead

laurencef said:


> *I have a bad experience of the isk jacks, they tend to break and kill a channel when broken*. I'll probably choose that one next time in that case. Thank you for the information!
> 
> Good luck by the way!
> QQ is very good for contacting companies like this by the way.


 
  
 Sorry to hear your experience with ISK.....never had any problems with their Jacks, yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Good luck with your choices!


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> neglected items...how can you?  and I can't take my Pianos out of my ears  having had them for 3 dats I can fully recommend them as what they can offer is good clarity,nice detail and good-quality bass


 
 Well I've been using the UEs as my daily driver surprisingly NOT because they sound a whole lot better but because the excellent cable makes them much easier to put on and take off. I still rate the Piano very highly indeed - the bass is solid yet it's so well controlled and like you say clarity and detail is there. They definitely deserve more praise (as does the K4 imo).


----------



## To.M

crabdog Enjoy your UEs! it is music what counts most, after all. They on my shortlist of the phones around 50usd, which is going to be my next purchase but first I need to get fed up with the Pianos and that will take some time I guess 

p.s.

I recommend the album: PHILTER -THE BLOSSOM CHRONICLES


----------



## Wyrdrune

kr0mka said:


> I have had the 668B for like a year now I think. I use them mainly with my PC. They're quite neutral, the bass is subtle and quick, doesn't bleed. The highs are nice and crispy and the midrange is present. Overall very balanced headphones. As someone said before, they are harder to drive than most other headphones. To get them reasonably loud I need to set my volume to around 80 out of 120 (Fiio X3II low gain mode) whilst all my iems are already loud at around 60 volume.


 
  


laurencef said:


> A'ight! Isolation isn't a big deal, but I was used to it. There only was a handful of models I found that had full isolation. Everything's a matter of being used of, I'll just get used to the new design I guess. Thanks for the info!


 
  
 I gave the HD668B and the HD681 a few hours burn-in this morning and a quick run through this afternoon. If I were picking one over the other, I'd pick the 668s over the 681. To my ears, the 668s have more controlled bass, are more detailed, and have better instrument separation - and I found myself "desk dancing" more with the 668s, so that's a PRaT win too 
  
 The isolation is not great on either phone and sound leakage is significant on both. I had read a review which suggested that you could use the 668s in a library at reasonable listening levels. I can only say that my definition of a reasonable listening level is clearly very different to that reviewer's. I had planned to use one of these headsets in my office but I don't think I'll be able to do that without getting lynched by the guy at the next desk!
  
 Another factor to bear in mind is that both headphones seem to induce sweating rather easily, a hitherto unforeseen problem given the advancing summer. I've got some velour pads to pimp these headsets with but haven't had time to see how they affect either sound or the heat issue.
  
 However, to put the above into context, the HD668s cost €29 and the 681s €19 (plus €10 shipping) and they are both very much worth their purchase price.
  
 I just did some brief AB'ing between the 668s, my Sennheiser HD205s and Sony MDR-570s, which are both good performers within this price bracket, as well as (just for giggles) my VE Monks. I prefer the sound of the 668s over and above all of the others.
  
  


bob a (sd) said:


> Not a gamer so I'd never heard the Skyrim music.  Very very nice.  Used the YouTube search plug in in foobar2000 to play it through my Schiit/Senn setup.  Thank you
> 
> Moved to the full soundtrack which I'm playing now.  https://youtu.be/QTZiyF_Bki0


 
  
 I am a gamer but there are few game soundtracks which stand apart as genuine musical works, the Skyrim soundtrack is one such - and is available for purchase from directsong and itunes: https://www.directsong.com/mobile/productdetails.php?productid=2241
  
 If you liked the Skyrim OST, I can heartily recommend the soundtrack for another game called "Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons". The soundtrack is simply beautiful, available on youtube here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQQRZFueIs0 and hi-rez downloads available for a paltry $5 here: https://overkillsoundtracks.bandcamp.com/album/brothers-a-tale-of-two-sons-official-soundtrack


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> crabdog Enjoy your UEs! it is music what counts most, after all. They on my shortlist of the phones around 50usd, which is going to be my next purchase but first I need to get fed up with the Pianos and that will take some time I guess
> 
> p.s.
> 
> I recommend the album: PHILTER -THE BLOSSOM CHRONICLES



Thanks for the recommendation, the lights is a great track. 
Are you going to get the zero? I'm tempted but there are so many great things out there at the moment


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> I've been going through some of my sadly neglected items tonight (original VE Monk, Tenmak Piano, VJJB K4) and have been listening to the same piece over and over again. It's amazing how changing iem can affect the same song. If you've got nothing better to do right now, pull out some of your favorites and have a go at this:
> 
> 
> (Edit: posted wrong link, the first had a break in the audio.)




 Skyrim! Hope you'll like these to go with your gaming soundtracks too. 
  


 I have neglected IEM's and earbuds as well. I guess I'll give my old Monks a good listen this weekend.


----------



## zest

kr0mka said:


> So I just received the 2016 UEs (ownluxe) and after first listening they are literally piercing my ears with treble and higher mids on my FiiO X3II with EQ off. If reduce the higher frequencies by ~3-4dB in EQ they become bearable and actually nice sounding. For now I'll leave them burning in, maybe the highs will calm down by then.


 

 Out of the box, mine had boomy bass and some harshness in highs, it disappeard after few hours of burn in, but bass was still too much for me in quantity.


----------



## zest

laurencef said:


> A'ight! Isolation isn't a big deal, but I was used to it. There only was a handful of models I found that had full isolation. Everything's a matter of being used of, I'll just get used to the new design I guess. Thanks for the info!


 

 You need a quiet environment with HI2050, the closed version is the Takstar Pro 80, both need an amp to really shine.


----------



## Lurk650

zest said:


> Out of the box, mine had boomy bass and some harshness in highs, it disappeard after few hours of burn in, but bass was still too much for me in quantity.




Took about 100-150 hrs of burn in for the bass to be controlled for mine


----------



## notamethlab

Hey I know this thread is mainly for iems but I had a question about wireless speakers. 

Anyone know of any Chines/Asian branded wireless speakers that sound good?


----------



## Pastapipo

notamethlab said:


> Hey I know this thread is mainly for iems but I had a question about wireless speakers.
> 
> Anyone know of any Chines/Asian branded wireless speakers that sound good?




Morul H2 Mini Portable Wireless Bluetooth Speakers Set 2.1 Stereo HiFi Subwoofer Active Music Bass Speakers For Phone PC Car Mp3
 http://s.aliexpress.com/UF3IJ7BV 
(from AliExpress Android)

This one has been in my wishlist given the positive reviews. 
Looks great, but I have not heard this one, but maybe you are willing to take the risk? 

Edit: Todays special. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bluedio-BS-3-Camel-Mini-Bluetooth-speaker-Portable-Wireless-speaker-Sound-System-3D-stereo-Music-surround/1405349_32366170180.html?spm=5261.7049941.1998656331.1.lUh1Pk&sdom=101.140239.126403.0_32366170180

(Bluedio BS-3 (Camel) Mini Bluetooth speaker Portable Wireless speaker Home Theater Party Speaker Sound System 3D stereo Music) for 28 usd.


----------



## irjoe

I've been looking through most of the posts here regarding Easy Co.'s UEs, and I'm a bit confused and wanted to know if TWIN or any other well knowledged fi'ers can clear stuff up for me:
  
 Is the 2016 Easy UEs Custom ($50) worth the extra cost over the 2016 DIY UE's ($17-$20 range).
  
 their bloated detail page with pictures of random IEMS and copy-pasta details make it hard for me to distinguish them apart


----------



## audio123

irjoe said:


> I've been looking through most of the posts here regarding Easy Co.'s UEs, and I'm a bit confused and wanted to know if TWIN or any other well knowledged fi'ers can clear stuff up for me:
> 
> Is the 2016 Easy UEs Custom ($50) worth the extra cost over the 2016 DIY UE's ($17-$20 range).
> 
> their bloated detail page with pictures of random IEMS and copy-pasta details make it hard for me to distinguish them apart


im not sure what are you referring to. I think **** ue is good


----------



## irjoe

Like this 2016 UE customs compared to these **** UE CUSTOMS and these 2016 **** UE Customs I just found navigating through the seller's tricky store.
  
 Is it just me or is anyone else having a hard time distinguishing all these models?


----------



## goodluck4u

I have received my HLSX 808 today.
IN MY FIRST IMPRESSION, bette i.valux 10mm and HLSX 808 are same sound signature and build quality.
Earphone bag and i.valux logo on housings are only different. 
I will have kept checking their difference by the end of May.


----------



## Riisalat

irjoe said:


> I've been looking through most of the posts here regarding Easy Co.'s UEs, and I'm a bit confused and wanted to know if TWIN or any other well knowledged fi'ers can clear stuff up for me:
> 
> Is the 2016 Easy UEs Custom ($50) worth the extra cost over the 2016 DIY UE's ($17-$20 range).
> 
> their bloated detail page with pictures of random IEMS and copy-pasta details make it hard for me to distinguish them apart


do not go for the UEs at the 20 dollar range, i had a pair. It was like having a pair vomit into my mouth through my ears.

But go for the easy UE2. These outclass and out perform every iem ive tried in the budget. Logitech ue500, shure se215s and by quite a big margin.


----------



## CGrish

notamethlab said:


> Hey I know this thread is mainly for iems but I had a question about wireless speakers.
> 
> Anyone know of any Chines/Asian branded wireless speakers that sound good?




I previously owned the Bluedio Bs-2 ($20 ish), sounds pretty fantastic for the price, but the "upgraded" Bs-3 is treble heavy to the point of it being harsh. If you can spend a little extra, I highly recommend JBL's new speaker line. Got my Flip 3 for $75 on eBay.


----------



## Riisalat

irjoe said:


> Like this 2016 UE customs compared to these **** UE CUSTOMS and these 2016 **** UE Customs I just found navigating through the seller's tricky store.
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else having a hard time distinguishing all these models?



Ive had the **** UE hybrids and they were okay but i prefer the easy UE2s. They were a league above the **** and for an extra 12-15 usd.


----------



## CGrish

audio123 said:


> im not sure what are you referring to. I think **** ue is good



He's referring to the two Easy UE IEMS at different budgets. I cannot speak for the sound of either of these (unfortunately ;( ). I've heard that both are great at their price ranges though, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## hakuzen

i have these **** UE (all from HCK):
  
 single dynamic:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-bass-Headset-With-MMCX-Interface/32564510036.html
  
 double dynamic:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/32606992914.html
  
 hybrid (dynamic + balanced armature):
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/32633013962.html
  
 the last two, are in burn-in.
 the single dynamic have excessive bass emphasis for my taste.
 i prefer the double dynamic, because they are more balanced, and also clearer to my ears, even being cheaper than the single dynamic. i think they are very good iems for $16.
 the hybrid one is the most detailed and clearest from the three. their bass is faster and punchier, more controlled, and treble is much more accurate. Edit: bass is similar, sorry, the big difference is mids and highs (detail).


----------



## LaurenceF

So, the Takstar Pro 80's have been discontinued. Verified by the official Tmall seller. What a shame, and I had cancelled my order for the HI2050's, to get these instead. I'll be an expensive pain to buy the Pro 80's now. Does anyone want to sell their model?


----------



## nolife1123

laurencef said:


> So, the Takstar Pro 80's have been discontinued. Verified by the official Tmall seller. What a shame, and I had cancelled my order for the HI2050's, to get these instead. I'll be an expensive pain to buy the Pro 80's now. Does anyone want to sell their model?


 
 There are always the non chinese Audio Technica's M30x which are at the same level of neutrality as the Pro 80's (which shamefully, I haven't had a chance to try out), but they are more expensive, I did, however, get mine for 80$ in a local shop with no need to go through the customs nonesense, which would've meant they'd cost the same for me.


----------



## zest

lurk650 said:


> Took about 100-150 hrs of burn in for the bass to be controlled for mine


 

 I don't trust my brain a lot after burn in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, during my burn in process, I listened to them 20 mins OOTB, did the same 4 hours later, then after 24 hours and started to really listening after 48 hours.
 Bass was boomy OOTB, more controlled after 4 hours, controlled and refine after 24 hours, I didn't notice improvement in bass after 48 hours.
  
 I don't think bass quantity only is why I don't enjoy them so much compared to other head-fiers, but bass lacks some punch and tightness to me.


----------



## zest

laurencef said:


> So, the Takstar Pro 80's have been discontinued. Verified by the official Tmall seller. What a shame, and I had cancelled my order for the HI2050's, to get these instead. I'll be an expensive pain to buy the Pro 80's now. Does anyone want to sell their model?


 

http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-takstar-pro-80.html?site=fra&SearchText=takstar+pro+80&g=y&SortType=price_asc


----------



## goodluck4u

laurencef said:


> So, the Takstar Pro 80's have been discontinued. Verified by the official Tmall seller. What a shame, and I had cancelled my order for the HI2050's, to get these instead. I'll be an expensive pain to buy the Pro 80's now. Does anyone want to sell their model?




you can find HyperX Cloud, a well known rebrand product of pro 80.


----------



## 1clearhead

goodluck4u said:


> I have received my HLSX 808 today.
> IN MY FIRST IMPRESSION, bette i.valux 10mm and HLSX 808 are same sound signature and build quality.
> Earphone bag and i.valux logo on housings are only different.
> I will have kept checking their difference by the end of May.


 
  
 Where did you get the Bette i.valux? ....."link"  Reviewers in the beginning describe these as very bright and more focused on mid-bass.
  
 And, where did you later get your HLSX-808's? ....."link"  I described these contrary to the to the Bette i.valux....sub-bass, with clean and crisp mids and highs. 
  
 .....really appreciate it if you provide the links!


----------



## nolife1123

zest said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-takstar-pro-80.html?site=fra&SearchText=takstar+pro+80&g=y&SortType=price_asc


 
 They were ~56$ before tho, now they're no more expensive than the M30x.


----------



## goodluck4u

1clearhead said:


> Where did you get the Bette i.valux? ....."link"  Reviewers in the beginning describe these as very bright and more focused on mid-bass.
> 
> And, where did you later get your HLSX-808's? ....."link"  I described these contrary to the to the Bette i.valux....sub-bass, with clean and crisp mids and highs.
> 
> .....really appreciate it if you provide the links!




I bought my bette from Shenzhen ivalux technology of the aliexpress on 29th of March as following. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html

I ordered bette 8mm but after that, I swaped 10mm with paying the resident from paypal. and then there is no record on the buyer list of that page.

and HLSX is bought from easy earphones of the aliexpress. this version is the same of many orners in head-fi.

my bette is not very bright but natural.


----------



## peter123

Just published my review of the SHOZY Zero with comparisons to the PMV's and Havis:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/15955


----------



## Riisalat

peter123 said:


> Just published my review of the SHOZY Zero with comparisons to the PMV's and Havis:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/15955




Been listening to the shozy zeroes since receiving them. The first thing i felt was they were musical, like they have the toe tapping x factor to them. Really smooth, doesnt bore you with too much details and gives you the music in a manner you can really enjoy it !

I found the bass to be fairly tight though !


----------



## audio123

PAI AUDIO MR3. 
Thoughts?


----------



## peter123

riisalat said:


> Been listening to the shozy zeroes since receiving them. The first thing i felt was they were musical, like they have the toe tapping x factor to them. Really smooth, doesnt bore you with too much details and gives you the music in a manner you can really enjoy it !
> 
> I found the bass to be fairly tight though !




Yes I agree. 

Something like the VE Duke or even the PMV-A01 has tighter bass to my ears though. Both the 1Plus and the Zero have considerable more bass though and the quality is really good given the amount. 

If you mean that the bass don't overshadows the midrange occasionally I'd guess we just hear them different.


----------



## zest

nolife1123 said:


> They were ~56$ before tho, now they're no more expensive than the M30x.


 
 HI2050 and Pro80 became rare, this is why they're more expensive, finding HI2050 for 40$ is a real bargain (ordered mine in November 2011 for 52$), now it's mostly around 80$.
 I'm not sure M30x can compare in comfort, build and sound quality, but any source can drive it easily.


----------



## zest

peter123 said:


> Just published my review of the SHOZY Zero with comparisons to the PMV's and Havis:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/15955


 

 Another nice review, I still have to wait a little before listening to them.


----------



## nolife1123

zest said:


> HI2050 and Pro80 became rare, this is why they're more expensive, finding HI2050 for 40$ is a real bargain (ordered mine in November 2011 for 52$), now it's mostly around 80$.
> I'm not sure M30x can compare in comfort, build and sound quality, but any source can drive it easily.


 
 Got mine for about 6 months now, I can't complain about the build quality in any way, comfort is ideal and the clamping has been reduced to a decent level, sound quality is something I can only dream of finding in an IEM/earbud.


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> PAI AUDIO MR3.
> Thoughts?


 
  
 -> Pai Audio thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/781399/audio-pai-audio


----------



## r2muchstuff

goodluck4u said:


> I have received my HLSX 808 today.
> IN MY FIRST IMPRESSION, bette i.valux 10mm and HLSX 808 are same sound signature and build quality.
> Earphone bag and i.valux logo on housings are only different.
> I will have kept checking their difference by the end of May.


 
  
  


1clearhead said:


> Where did you get the Bette i.valux? ....."link"  Reviewers in the beginning describe these as very bright and more focused on mid-bass.
> 
> And, where did you later get your HLSX-808's? ....."link"  I described these contrary to the to the Bette i.valux....sub-bass, with clean and crisp mids and highs.
> 
> .....really appreciate it if you provide the links!


 

 I have both.  HLSX-808 is now burned for over 60 hrs.  i.Valux 10mm has well over 100 hours.  Just started comparing them yesterday.  They are very similar, however to me, and I really need more time to compare, the HLSX-808 has less total bass but cleaner and more separated with highs really close (my 62 year old ears do not do highs so well) but again just a hair cleaner.  This is all based on quick back a forth listening and some whole song re listening.  
  
 BUT they are really close, sometimes the extra bass made me enjoy the i.Valux more and sometimes the HLSX-808 was more enjoyable.  I would be happy with either, so which to gift to my son?
  
 YMMV & I have the right to change my opinion,
 r2


----------



## miriddin

ahdiofyle said:


> Any go-to Chinese Bluetooth in-ears with Apt-X? I heard mentioned throughout the forum QCY but I see many variations.


 
 I bought from Penon the Macaw T800 and teh Macaw T100 with the charging pouch: i'm still waiting for them, but they have with bluetooth 4.1 and APT-X reading the description.


----------



## audio123

go try vjjb v1


----------



## atwspoon

I rather like this thread! Too many times on electronic hardware forums, I see Chinese parts berated for inept craftsmanship and general cheapness. Most often, comments like "the capacitors are better made in Japan, the Chinese don't employ any tolerances for quality" are set in the light, to darken the image of anything China, whether out of knowledge and through experience I may never know.


----------



## audio123

atwspoon said:


> I rather like this thread! Too many times on electronic hardware forums, I see Chinese parts berated for inept craftsmanship and general cheapness. Most often, comments like "the capacitors are better made in Japan, the Chinese don't employ any tolerances for quality" are set in the light, to darken the image of anything China, whether out of knowledge and through experience I may never know.


 

 lol  this is true


----------



## Euphonik

twinacstacks said:


> Guys although I'm a little apprehensive about spending this much for an Unknown Brand I see that Easy Is now carrying the ZhiYin  QT4 and QT5. I'm very tempted to see if they measure up to The Mr. Z Shockwave III.


 
  
 Easy knows what's up, Twin. I'd be surprised if you didn't like the QT5- it's a lot like the SWIII with even bigger staging.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Broke down and ordered the Musicmaker TW1. Yet another microdriver for the collection. *sigh*


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> Broke down and ordered the Musicmaker TW1. Yet another microdriver for the collection. *sigh*


 

 im ordering that too


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> im ordering that too


 
  
 What's the gooding of these?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> What's the gooding of these?


 

 gooding?


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> Broke down and ordered the Musicmaker TW1. Yet another microdriver for the collection. *sigh*


 
 On my growing wishlist too but will wait for initial impressions before I buy (so thanks for buying it first )


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> On my growing wishlist too but will wait for initial impressions before I buy (so thanks for buying it first )


 

 they look awesome anw


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> gooding?




Ha ha how are the great of these.


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Ha ha how are the great of these.


 

 haha idk look good


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> haha idk look good




Any specs? Nowadays I would looks more into hybrid IEMs he he


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Any specs? Nowadays I would looks more into hybrid IEMs he he


 
  

Frequency Response: 12-280000Hz
Sensitivity: 90dB
Input Impedance: 32Ω
Driver Type: 6MM Min Dynamic


----------



## 1clearhead

goodluck4u said:


> I bought my bette from Shenzhen ivalux technology of the aliexpress on 29th of March as following.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32424298027.html
> 
> ...


 
 Natural is good. Very good! .....Thanks for your input!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   Quote:


r2muchstuff said:


> I have both.  HLSX-808 is now burned for over 60 hrs.  i.Valux 10mm has well over 100 hours.  Just started comparing them yesterday.  They are very similar, however to me, and I really need more time to compare, the HLSX-808 has less total bass but cleaner and more separated with highs really close (my 62 year old ears do not do highs so well) but again just a hair cleaner.  This is all based on quick back a forth listening and some whole song re listening.
> 
> BUT they are really close, sometimes the extra bass made me enjoy the i.Valux more and sometimes the HLSX-808 was more enjoyable.  I would be happy with either, so which to gift to my son?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, nice!.....I would assume, being a teenager he'll like a little more bass, so give him the i.Valux and keep the HLSX-808's.


----------



## r2muchstuff

1,
  
 He is 29, married, living in UK, a PHD doing research and traveling a lot.
  
 So, still the i.Valux 
  
 r2
  
 PS he also rocks a Pioneer vintage Spec Rack.


----------



## Mr Trev

r2muchstuff said:


> 1,
> 
> He is 29, married, living in UK, a PHD doing research and traveling a lot.
> 
> ...


 

 You raised that boy right!! Good job


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> im ordering that too




Woot! Here's hoping they're good, haha. Looking forward to your impressions since you'll probably get them well before I do. The one month wait begins!


----------



## Lurk650

Good to see comparisons of the Bettes and 808s coming in.

I really hope the UEs work out for you Zest. Like Twin these are in my Top 5. Actually they are my Number 1 since I sold my TK12 soooo haha. For my ears, the bass is controlled with nice depth and rumble and just enough kick to be enjoyable but not fatiguing. The mids arent too far forward or recessed, good amount of detail. Vocals are not harsh or sibilant. The highs are crisp and detailed without being too bright. This is all of course through my E12. Out of my iPod Touch 4th Gen to the E12 it was very good but pairing the E12 with my new Fiio X1 the separation and resolution has increased along with the soundstage growing some height and depth.


----------



## HiFiChris

Do you know what's white and sounds good? The Shozy Cygnus that I reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-cygnus/reviews/15958.
  

  

 Do you know what's white as well? Baking soda.


----------



## 1clearhead

r2muchstuff said:


> 1,
> 
> He is 29, married, living in UK, a PHD doing research and traveling a lot.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK, scrap "teenager", he's an adult!.....give him the HLSX-808!!!
  
 .....He has a vintage Pioneer Rack for goodness sake!


----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


> Do you know what's white and sounds good? The Shozy Cygnus that I reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-cygnus/reviews/15958.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Nice!


----------



## Aerosphere

Whip it BAKIN SODA hahah


----------



## CGrish

zest said:


> HI2050 and Pro80 became rare, this is why they're more expensive, finding HI2050 for 40$ is a real bargain (ordered mine in November 2011 for 52$), now it's mostly around 80$.
> 
> I'm not sure M30x can compare in comfort, build and sound quality, but any source can drive it easily.



I found my Hi2050 for $37 a few months ago barely used on Amazon. Stellar headphones!


----------



## CGrish

goodluck4u said:


> you can find HyperX Cloud, a well known rebrand product of pro 80.




I heard that the HyperX Cloud was not actually a rebrand and that it was made by another company. I've read that it doesn't sound nearly as good as the Takstar.


----------



## CGrish

Anyone heard these?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32659578969.html

DD + 3BA for $150 and looks like a wooden SE846...


----------



## 1clearhead

ISK is the younger brother company of Takstar. So, if the Pro 80's are just too expensive for you to afford? Or, hard to get? You can purchase the complete package *ISK MDH9000* with better SQ, which best the Pro 80's even the M50's! .....Personally, I'll take these anytime over both!
  
 Take a look (overseas).
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Isk-2016-New-MDH9000-Professional-Hifi-Hd-Monitor-Headphone-Computer-Recording-Monitor-Headset-Free-Shipping/32627926530.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.19.uZfzLN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_2&btsid=c13dbb45-ed6a-4b42-915e-0dbf452e9396
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/af/isk-mdh9000.html?ltype=wholesale&d=y&origin=n&isViewCP=y&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160508174454&SearchText=isk+mdh9000
  
 If you're in China.
  
https://world.tmall.com/item/526416317023.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.X4EpBt&id=526416317023&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
  
 Just my 2 cents....


----------



## 1clearhead

Here's more information for the Hyper X Cloud gaming headphones by Kingston Technology.....
  
http://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/cloud
  
 About Hyper X.....
  
http://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/about
  
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurk650

That's funny about the Pro 80. I just got the Cloud II for my XBOX One a couple weeks ago, paired it with my Astro Mixamp and the sound is amazing. Doing so much better in Rainbow Six Siege now lol. Just listened to them via my portable, not too bad, a bit bright (vocal wise) but they don't have much burn in, maybe 50-75 gaming hours
  
 Pretty ridiculous we can't direct link to AE now
  
 I have an iBasso D14 for my dedicated but going through all my IEMs again with the X1 (plus E12) and everything sounds much better than my old iPod. Much cleaner sound. Even these DIY IE800 2015 I got from Easy for $13 sound better than I remember (I can actually hear the V-Shaped sound sig now that I've had more experience with earphones)


----------



## Liu Junyuan

La Figaro 339
Xindak


----------



## DcPlusOne

My 2016 Easy UEs are finally here! OOTB they sound pretty good. I manage to spot the sniper highs but could probably use with a bit more sparkle. Soundstage is slightly smaller compared to my Titan 5. I would say that the sound signature is non-fatiguing. Pretty good for the price I've paid. I am considering replacing the cables that comes with it, really hate the metal wire that causes memory.


----------



## Lurk650

dcplusone said:


> My 2016 Easy UEs are finally here! OOTB they sound pretty good. I manage to spot the sniper highs but could probably use with a bit more sparkle. Soundstage is slightly smaller compared to my Titan 5. I would say that the sound signature is non-fatiguing. Pretty good for the price I've paid. I am considering replacing the cables that comes with it, really hate the metal wire that causes memory.




Yeah the wire does hold memory and can be annoying at times. I think the UE cables are like $40. I wonder if they will change the sig. Let us know when you change the cable


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> Woot! Here's hoping they're good, haha. Looking forward to your impressions since you'll probably get them well before I do. The one month wait begins!


 they look awesome and wonder what the microdynamic driver can do


----------



## Folly

dcplusone said:


> My 2016 Easy UEs are finally here! OOTB they sound pretty good. I manage to spot the sniper highs but could probably use with a bit more sparkle. Soundstage is slightly smaller compared to my Titan 5. I would say that the sound signature is non-fatiguing. Pretty good for the price I've paid. I am considering replacing the cables that comes with it, really hate the metal wire that causes memory.




Also interested in the UEs. Can you please post more impressions on them vs the Titan 5 when you get a chance, thanks!


----------



## bluxheart

Hi, anyone able to recommend a good BA/hybrid earphone? Was looking at xiaomi hybrid but wondering if there are better alternatives. Thanks!


----------



## crabdog

bluxheart said:


> Hi, anyone able to recommend a good BA/hybrid earphone? Was looking at xiaomi hybrid but wondering if there are better alternatives. Thanks!


 
 HLSX--808


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> they look awesome and wonder what the microdynamic driver can do




MusicMaker's products have been getting great feedback for the most part, but I'm expecting it to have a typical microdriver sound; bright signature with great treble extension, a little on the thin side. Likely with boosted bass to relate to the signature of their other earphones. Slightly recessed mids.

I'm keeping my expectations neutral. If it's as good as the JVC FRD60/80 series I'll be content.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> MusicMaker's products have been getting great feedback for the most part, but I'm expecting it to have a typical microdriver sound; bright signature with great treble extension, a little on the thin side. Likely with boosted bass to relate to the signature of their other earphones. Slightly recessed mids.
> 
> I'm keeping my expectations neutral. If it's as good as the JVC FRD60/80 series I'll be content.




You my friend need to hear the Aurisonics Rockets to see how versatile the microdriver can be. 

From one microdriver lover to another


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> You my friend need to hear the Aurisonics Rockets to see how versatile the microdriver can be.
> 
> From one microdriver lover to another




I would love to hear the Rockets. Been following those pretty much since release  The build quality and durability are very appealing as well.

If you haven't already, you should check out the FXH30. Would still be my fav earphone had I not picked up a pricy (to me) hybrid that luckily nailed one of my preferred signatures.


----------



## Legislative

The Joyroom E107 are micro driver and probably do have slightly recessed mids but they are still my favourite IEM. The speed and resolution are just stunning


----------



## B9Scrambler

legislative said:


> The Joyroom E107 are micro driver and probably do have slightly recessed mids but they are still my favourite IEM. The speed and resolution are just stunning




They certainly sound like a great earphone, and I haven't heard a single negative thing about them. Recessed mids aren't an issue IMO if they're done well and aren't pulled back so far that they're completely overshadowed (like on the Sony XB50 for example).


----------



## bluxheart

crabdog said:


> HLSX--808




Straight plugs are a little worrying though... Especially in your player is in your jeans pocket and you sit down...


----------



## CoiL

b9scrambler said:


> Would still be my fav earphone had I not picked up a pricy (to me) hybrid that luckily nailed one of my preferred signatures.


 
 And what hybrid are You talking about?
  


bluxheart said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > HLSX--808
> ...


 
 I don`t like straight plugs too but will change cable anyway and will probably open them up to make some wood modifications and take some pics from inner-life  ...once I get them.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> I would love to hear the Rockets. Been following those pretty much since release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I do not have the FXH30 yet but it's on my short list. Seems a bit troublesome to get over here but I'll keep looking


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> That's funny about the Pro 80. I just got the Cloud II for my XBOX One a couple weeks ago, paired it with my Astro Mixamp and the sound is amazing. Doing so much better in Rainbow Six Siege now lol. Just listened to them via my portable, not too bad, a bit bright (vocal wise) but they don't have much burn in, maybe 50-75 gaming hours
> 
> Pretty ridiculous we can't direct link to AE now
> 
> I have an iBasso D14 for my dedicated but going through all my IEMs again with the X1 (plus E12) and everything sounds much better than my old iPod. Much cleaner sound. Even these DIY IE800 2015 I got from Easy for $13 sound better than I remember (I can actually hear the V-Shaped sound sig now that I've had more experience with earphones)


 
  
 So you got an X1 instead.. how was it? my Xduoo X3 now a lost cause awaiting AE to refund, im thinking of just getting an X1 to pair with my Q1 amp, hopefully its size is compatible.. the M3 is great for its prize and super portable as its damn small, but i now pair it with my equally small Hippo Tile amp..
 Got an incoming MusicMaker Ting too.. cant wait.


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> And what hybrid are You talking about?


 
  
 You'll have to look down to my signature for the answer to that. Unfortunately, the branding and housing make them something that is not "Head-fi approved" when it comes to forum discussion.


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> I do not have the FXH30 yet but it's on my short list. Seems a bit troublesome to get over here but I'll keep looking


 
  
 I wish you luck. Mine were imported through Amazon since they're only sold in Japan (or at least they were at the time I bought them).


----------



## audio123

bluxheart said:


> Hi, anyone able to recommend a good BA/hybrid earphone? Was looking at xiaomi hybrid but wondering if there are better alternatives. Thanks!


 

 trinity audio delta


----------



## zest

akmola lola said:


> So you got an X1 instead.. how was it? my Xduoo X3 now a lost cause awaiting AE to refund, im thinking of just getting an X1 to pair with my Q1 amp, hopefully its size is compatible..


 
 X1 has a very good line out, heaphone out is different from X3, warmer, less spacious, better with vocals.


----------



## DcPlusOne

folly said:


> Also interested in the UEs. Can you please post more impressions on them vs the Titan 5 when you get a chance, thanks!


 
 Sure! But that will take a while though. Sending my Titan 5 for RMA, the right side is cutting out so often, it's irritating. Woes of using non-standard mmcx. 
  
 I changed to the Fiio replacement cable and hear slightly better treble extension and better micro details. Without the annoying memory wire of the original cable. 
  
 Weird thing is that I don't suppose the Easy UEs are meant to be fitted very deeply into the ears. I tried the smallest tips that came with it and saw that the metal mesh is very near to the tip of the ear tips and the sound was just in your face and harsh. Then I tried it with the spin fit tips and it sounds way better. Due to the slightly wider bore and shorter nozzle compared to the Titan 5, I couldn't get a fit that is as deep as the Titan 5. That however, doesn't make the sound any less bad. If anything, it would say it is better than the included tips that came with it. 
  
 Gonna continue to let it burn in for now. The bass for now is a bit too much(boomy) for my taste. Hopefully it tightens up. 
  
 I am sorry if my contents are everywhere lol.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

doesn't make the sound "any less bad"... or do you mean "doesn't make the sound any worse"? :tongue_smile:


----------



## bluxheart

Anyone able to advise on the isolation of hlsx-808?


----------



## audio123

bluxheart said:


> Anyone able to advise on the isolation of hlsx-808?


 

 it depends on your ear


----------



## Legislative

b9scrambler said:


> They certainly sound like a great earphone, and I haven't heard a single negative thing about them. Recessed mids aren't an issue IMO if they're done well and aren't pulled back so far that they're completely overshadowed (like on the Sony XB50 for example).




There have slightly recessed mids imho, not a warm sound at at but I really appreciate the presentation. Just works really well I've been A/B thee against the Monk plus each has their strengths though I currently still prefer the Joyroom


----------



## bluxheart

audio123 said:


> it depends on your ear




I would say they're normal sized lol. I just need something to block out commuters on the train.


----------



## bluxheart

bluxheart said:


> I would say they're normal sized lol. I just need something to block out commuters on the train.


sorry, to add on, I have a pair of kz ate. The isolation to me it's only about 30 to 40 percent.


----------



## isai

As good as joyroom e107 are (for the price) they have a glaring hole which is microphonics.
 Clip does not help and the stiffnes of the cable make them unable to wear over the ear.
 As always YMMV.


----------



## B9Scrambler

isai said:


> As good as joyroom e107 are (for the price) they have a glaring hole which is microphonics.
> Clip does not help and the stiffnes of the cable make them unable to wear over the ear.
> As always YMMV.


 
  
 Oh? Well, that's a killer for me. I detest terrible microphonics. The Klipsche S3 is the biggest offender I've run across. They sounded horrible as well so no saving grace with those horrible iems, haha.


----------



## Ewen

b9scrambler said:


> Oh? Well, that's a killer for me. I detest terrible microphonics. The Klipsche S3 is the biggest offender I've run across. They sounded horrible as well so no saving grace with those horrible iems, haha.


 

 You should get them, the E107 is one the best iem in this price range, tiny, light, extremely comfortable.
 Balanced with a little bit too much bass ( easily EQed ) and a treble peak fairly high and not really disturbing.
 Get it and give it if you don't like the cable, you'll make someone happy.


----------



## CoiL

legislative said:


> b9scrambler said:
> 
> 
> > They certainly sound like a great earphone, and I haven't heard a single negative thing about them. Recessed mids aren't an issue IMO if they're done well and aren't pulled back so far that they're completely overshadowed (like on the Sony XB50 for example).
> ...


 


isai said:


> As good as joyroom e107 are (for the price) they have a glaring hole which is *microphonics*.
> Clip does not help and the *stiffnes of the cable make them unable to wear over the ear*.
> As always YMMV.


 
 Quote:


ewen said:


> Balanced with *a little bit too much bass* ( easily EQed ) and a treble peak fairly high and not really disturbing.


 
 I quess I have to dismiss E107 from my list also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are probably good for price but... HLSX808 is probably different level anyway, so, no point to get them.


----------



## Legislative

Well my my 808 are on the way so I'll give my opinion in a week or two. I hope they're better, bloody well should be at 4x the price 

However as a cheap headphone they're easily in the same league as the monks if not a little better. My fave headphones to date. Significantly better than any of the KZ I've tried.


----------



## crabdog

legislative said:


> Well my my 808 are on the way so I'll give my opinion in a week or two. I hope they're better, bloody well should be at 4x the price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah thought I'd get my 808 today but Thailand Post didn't move fast enough so have to wait until tomorrow grr!


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> I quess I have to dismiss E107 from my list also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They are very good for the price and -2/-3dB bass in Rockbox is all you need to do, no need trying to find the right EQ point.
 It looks like a micro driver best buy in this thread and it is well deserved.


----------



## To.M

+1, e107 offer excellent SQ for the price,they are comfy and the wire isn't that bad


----------



## CoiL

I never use EQ, never. Personal preference of course


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> I never use EQ, never. Personal preference of course


 

 Even without EQ, it's still better than most budget iems.


----------



## Ewen

I've just received both Easy UEs and M2.
  
 -*Easy UEs:* Too much bass ( as usual ) but here it is not really serious, many may enjoy it ( I had to apply a -2dB anyway ). Sound is balanced, a little treble peak ( maybe a twin peaks ) but small enough to be a non issue at the moment. My real complaint is not about the sound but the cable, I understand why they put a memory wire, it is stiff ( good luck putting the iem and its cable in the nice little case ). Providing such a cable in order ( maybe ) to make a sale on a replacement, come on....
  
 -*Easy M2:* I'd like to say that both pairs of nozzles are useless but sadly you need them. With the black ones bass is gone and with the silver it is overly exaggerated, I understand the need to differenciate sonically both nozzles, but here it's ridiculous.
 I choosed the silver in order to use a substractive EQ and had to go as low as -8dB!
 The result is really good, balanced sound, good soundstage, details, .... The driver used is clearly capable, now the question is: am I listening to the Sendiy M2 or an updated/downgraded one?
 Anyway, to my ears it is worth its $30 but EQ is mandatory.
  
 These are my OOTB quick impressions.


----------



## audio123

-


----------



## CoiL

These are just OOTB impressions and many good impressions from known members.
 Let me ask You - why do You even consider those chinese IEMs if A&D D2 is so awesome budget IEM to You and You have tried so many high-end "reference" IEMs ?


----------



## audio123

-


----------



## CoiL

...good luck with that. Especially if You just drop out IEMs so easily based on someones OOTB quick subjective opinion with their gear, music taste, hearing, preferences etc. 
 Wouldn`t call that audiophile


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> ...good luck with that. Especially if You just drop out IEMs so easily based on someones OOTB quick subjective opinion with their gear, music taste, hearing, preferences etc.
> Wouldn`t call that audiophile


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *audio123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wouldnt call a kz enthusiast an audiophile.


 
 I was trying to make a point to You not get personal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And I don`t consider myself an audiophile nor KZ enthusiast (I just like to modify cheap things and make them better, it`s hobby).
 I will never have that kind of money to call myself an audiophile. Good for You if You have. Still, making such judgement over earlier mentioned impressions is very superficial imho.


----------



## goodluck4u

coil said:


> I quess I have to dismiss E107 from my list also :rolleyes:  They are probably good for price but... HLSX808 is probably different level anyway, so, no point to get them.




I have both Joyroom E107 and HLSX 808. As you said, it is true that the 808 is different level. E107 is the best among my microdrivers (kz hds1, remax 565i and E107). In particular, E107 is the best for litening orchestra around $10. However, Sound of the 808 is in the superior league.


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> well the dude has the cans that I like so I know where he comes from.
> i wouldnt call a kz enthusiast an audiophile.


 
  
 An audiophile can be a KZ enthusiast, but not all KZ enthusiasts are audiophiles.
  
 What I like so much about KZ is that someone new to the hobby can spend 20 bucks on a few different, completely competent (some better than competent) earphones that offer up unique signatures, say....EDR2, ED8, and ZN1 Mini. They can use their experiences with these earphones to decide what they like; big bass, balanced, treble heavy, etc. and then move up to better and more expensive products that match their preferred signature. I've got a ton of earphones that are way better than anything KZ makes, but I still enjoy their products and without them I would have spent a heck of a lot more than I have finding signatures I enjoy. More keep being added to my collection because it has become just that, a KZ collection. I collect them like someone collects National Geographic magazines (they still make those right?) or baseball cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What I'm getting at is that KZ earphones aren't the best, definitely not, but they are a cost effective way to get into the hobby and use as a launching point to something bigger and better. I can't think of a single company off-hand that brings the same level of variety and consistency to the earphone market at ~10 USD or less per earphone. An audiophile can completely be a KZ enthusiast.


----------



## CoiL

goodluck4u said:


> Sound of the 808 is the superior league.


 
 That`s good to hear. So far my best el-cheapo IEMs are modified Yinjw "IE800" wooden 2014 version and KZ ATE 2nd gen translucent black with port holes non-S version which is also heavily modified. I really hope 808 will bring new level SQ to my ears. Can`t wait them to arrive! ;P


----------



## Charliemotta

b9scrambler said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > well the dude has the cans that I like so I know where he comes from.
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## goodluck4u

I think HLSX 808 is good at like the below:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LdpMpfp-J_I


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AH, you too have the KZ Hds1, interesting, how do you find the sound?
  
 I have own the Yamaha EPH-100 too, and after looking the construction of Hdsi I find that the driver of it is in front comparatively to the EPH-100 wich is hide in the metal nozzle. The Hds1 sound bright, fowards and congested to me, not impress at all. Good look nothing else and the construction is fragile so when you change eartips have this in head because one of my 2 pair broke in 2 half when I try to change it.
  
 The question is more: Did the sound improve with burn in?


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> I've just received both Easy UEs and M2.
> 
> -*Easy UEs:* Too much bass ( as usual ) but here it is not really serious, many may enjoy it ( I had to apply a -2dB anyway ). Sound is balanced, a little treble peak ( maybe a twin peaks ) but small enough to be a non issue at the moment. My real complaint is not about the sound but the cable, I understand why they put a memory wire, it is stiff ( good luck putting the iem and its cable in the nice little case ). Providing such a cable in order ( maybe ) to make a sale on a replacement, come on....
> 
> ...


 
 I really like the cable on the UEs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The memory wire is very stiff so I never have to readjust the shape. The stiffness of the wire makes is very resistant to tangling and as a bonus I can coil it up and fold it over itself for easy storage without velcro / cable tie. I usually keep them in my iem box without a box of their own for easy access.

 I can also put it in the provided case ezpz. Not trying to be difficult, just saying.


----------



## CoiL

goodluck4u said:


> I think HLSX 808 is good at like the below:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LdpMpfp-J_I


 
 Great! I also like how it sounds with my WOM-mod. 808 seems much-promising ;P
  


crabdog said:


>


 
 Anyone has such real picture in blue color?
  
 I think if 808 will not suit me, then will jump on these (but probably blue ones) or TFZ Series-1 (waiting more impressions on them).


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> An audiophile can be a KZ enthusiast, but not all KZ enthusiasts are audiophiles.
> 
> What I like so much about KZ is that someone new to the hobby can spend 20 bucks on a few different, completely competent (some better than competent) earphones that offer up unique signatures, say....EDR2, ED8, and ZN1 Mini. They can use their experiences with these earphones to decide what they like; big bass, balanced, treble heavy, etc. and then move up to better and more expensive products that match their preferred signature. I've got a ton of earphones that are way better than anything KZ makes, but I still enjoy their products and without them I would have spent a heck of a lot more than I have finding signatures I enjoy. More keep being added to my collection because it has become just that, a KZ collection. I collect them like someone collects National Geographic magazines (they still make those right?) or baseball cards
> 
> ...


 

 agree with you to the extent they don't say kz iems are the best!
 well the qc is poor you can't deny that


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Great! I also like how it sounds with my WOM-mod. 808 seems much-promising ;P
> 
> Anyone has such real picture in blue color?
> 
> I think if 808 will not suit me, then will jump on these (but probably blue ones) or TFZ Series-1 (waiting more impressions on them).


 
 I think Twin has the blue ones. If you like a warm, non-fatiguing sound they should work well for you, however they do have quite a lot of bass so if you're a neutral kind of person stay away from them.


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> An audiophile can be a KZ enthusiast, but not all KZ enthusiasts are audiophiles.
> 
> What I like so much about KZ is that someone new to the hobby can spend 20 bucks on a few different, completely competent (some better than competent) earphones that offer up unique signatures, say....EDR2, ED8, and ZN1 Mini. They can use their experiences with these earphones to decide what they like; big bass, balanced, treble heavy, etc. and then move up to better and more expensive products that match their preferred signature. I've got a ton of earphones that are way better than anything KZ makes, but I still enjoy their products and without them I would have spent a heck of a lot more than I have finding signatures I enjoy. More keep being added to my collection because it has become just that, a KZ collection. I collect them like someone collects National Geographic magazines (they still make those right?) or baseball cards
> 
> ...


 
 My first buy was the KZ ED9, followed by the EDR2. Since then my wallet has been bleeding profusely but I'm having a lot of fun.


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> AH, you too have the KZ Hds1, interesting, how do you find the sound?
> 
> I have own the Yamaha EPH-100 too, and after looking the construction of Hdsi I find that the driver of it is in front comparatively to the EPH-100 wich is hide in the metal nozzle.* The Hds1 sound bright, fowards and congested to me, not impress at all. Good look nothing else and the construction is fragile *so when you change eartips have this in head because one of my 2 pair broke in 2 half when I try to change it.
> 
> The question is more: Did the sound improve with burn in?


 





 you are not alone. even after burn in, it is still not impressive.


----------



## audio123

well there is actually 1 kz iem that I think is above the pack


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> well there is actually 1 kz iem that I think is above the pack


 
  
 Let me guess - either ED9 or EDSE?


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> Let me guess - either ED9 or EDSE?


 

 nope guess again


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess - either ED9 or EDSE?
> ...


 
  
 No idea tbh - is it one of the KZ in-ears I have got?
  
 Knowledge Zenith models I've got: 





> Knowledge Zenith ATE (black smoke)
> Knowledge Zenith HDS1
> Knowledge Zenith ED3c
> Knowledge Zenith EDSE
> ...


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Great! I also like how it sounds with my WOM-mod. 808 seems much-promising ;P
> ...


 
 Well... I do like slightly warm signature with overall slight W-shape (note- I`m very sensitive to peak around 6kHz). Recessed mids are certainly no-no for me, they can be neutral but anything less is not for my ears. I do not like overly elevated bass (especially mid-bass oriented/boosted), slightly elevated bass is ok as long as they don`t bleed into mids. Maybe it`s hard to find such IEM for little money but I keep trying to catch better ones


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> Great! I also like how it sounds with my WOM-mod. 808 seems much-promising ;P
> 
> *Anyone has such real picture in blue color?*
> 
> I think if 808 will not suit me, then will jump on these (but probably blue ones) or TFZ Series-1 (waiting more impressions on them).


 

 Shiny paint doesn't like flash.


----------



## Charliemotta

audio123 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess - either ED9 or EDSE?
> ...


 
 ANV


----------



## audio123

-


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> nope guess again


 
 QKZ W1 Pro?
  
 On a serious note, it occurs to me I haven't actually listened to the ED9, I just immediately stole it's filter for the Easy M2.


----------



## audio123

-


----------



## audio123

-


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> So you got an X1 instead.. how was it? my Xduoo X3 now a lost cause awaiting AE to refund, im thinking of just getting an X1 to pair with my Q1 amp, hopefully its size is compatible.. the M3 is great for its prize and super portable as its damn small, but i now pair it with my equally small Hippo Tile amp..
> Got an incoming MusicMaker Ting too.. cant wait.



Like Zest says, really powerful Line Out. You just have to find the output in settings and change from HP to Line Out. Mine came loaded with FW 1.6 so search is there. There is beta 1.61 out though. Compared to my iPod Touch 4th Gen it's the same weight, smaller size. The soundstage MAY have lost a hair of width but gained a bit of height and depth. Clarity and resolution is has improved quite a bit. This is of course with the E12 providing the amping. Out of the HP jack it's meh honestly 



dcplusone said:


> I changed to the Fiio replacement cable and hear slightly better treble extension and better micro details. Without the annoying memory wire of the original cable.




Link to cable?


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> agree with you to the extent they don't say kz iems are the best!
> well the qc is poor you can't deny that


 
  
 I've actually had really good experiences with their QC. Of the 20+ KZs I own, and the many others that have passed through my hands before being gifted, only a few have had issues. I bought old DS stock after the earphone was discontinued. That one has a massive channel imbalance and is virtually useless. My Micro Ring (also old stock after they were discontinued) arrived without one of the housings glued together. Easy fix and still going strong. The cable on my original ED8 died at the jack. My fault. It got caught on the same drawer handle that killed the cable on my W1 Pro. You might toss the ED4 in there with the inline mic that picks up the remote's button rattling around making it useless for phone calls. I would say I've been pretty lucky and that my experiences do not reflect poor QC. Others definitely have not been so lucky (arriving with dead channels, housings splitting apart, etc.). Still, these are all issues that happen with more established brands and more expensive products.
  
 One thing I will definitely criticize KZ for is being inconsistent with their individual models and making little tweaks and changes here and there. At least three ZS1 variants (if you include the ZS2), four or five ATE variants, ED2/EDse confusion, silent revisions to the ANV, etc. etc. It's very annoying because you'll read drastically different comments on the same product. Take for example my two silver ATEs bought when first launched; they sound pretty similar to my HDS1 (less midbass though, and more rolled off at either end) which is generally considered one of the more balanced KZs. I would say the ATE is a mid-forward earphone. Check more recent comments in the KZ thread and that's definitely not the general consensus, haha.


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > ANV
> ...


 
 Wonder what it is then? IMHO, ANV has best SQ out of KZ family in terms of soundstage / imaging / separation / details(micro-details) and punchy bass/percussion. But it has its own "faults", unfortunately(for me).
  


audio123 said:


> fit is horrible but sq above the pack


 
 ZS2 ? Really? Sorry but according to that, Your reference point about high SQ is bit off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No wonder You praise D2 so much, and say some weird/off opinions about some other IEM`s (sorry, just my subjective opinion about Your opinion).


----------



## DcPlusOne

ewen said:


> Shiny paint doesn't like flash.


 
 Wow, did you use a marker to colour it?


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> fit is horrible but sq above the pack


 
  
 Oooo! Maybe you can answer a question for me about these. The original ZS1 has a brass ring in the nozzle (no screen) and a crossover covering the tweeter which can be seen through the housing. Does the ZS2 share these qualities or is it more ZN1 mini with a standard nozzle screen and no crossover?


----------



## DcPlusOne

> Link to cable?


 
@Lurk650 here you go http://fiio.net/en/products/9


----------



## Ewen

dcplusone said:


> Wow, did you use a marker to colour it?


 

 No, it's the flash, the paint prefer diffused light instead of direct ( should have used a diffuser ).


----------



## DcPlusOne

Wow nice! @Ewen


----------



## B9Scrambler

ewen said:


> Shiny paint doesn't like flash.


 
  
 Those look pretty good! Schmexy cables


----------



## bluxheart

sorr


b9scrambler said:


> Those look pretty good! Schmexy cables


 
 sorry what model is this again?


----------



## zest

Easy UES :
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10032_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_7&btsid=ead8b320-b8ad-42e6-b5da-c3bc36321340


----------



## joe

Guys, I've removed the argumentative posts. Let's move on.


----------



## Euphonik

After doing some comparisons last night I've ordered my IEM listening preference:
  
 ZhiYin QT5 > Shockwave III > TK13 > TK12
  
  
 They're arranged by my priorities based on:
  
 1) Soundstage
 2) Timbre
 3) Mids
 4) Treble
  
 Notable impressions:
  
 QT5 has the best stage, hands down- it's enormous. Compared to the TK13 both its timbre and mids are great (slightly recessed due to the increased head space but not by much), though not nearly as remarkable to my ears as the TK13. Treble on both are excellent but at the end of the day I think the QT5 gets the win for overall appeal. 
  
 Shockwave III is also close to the TK13- however I find there is some resonance (which gives the timbre a metallic coloration). It isn't a huge issue- I only noticed through A/B'ing with the other three. 
  
 Whether you want to spend $250 or $100 the ZhiYin QT5 and TK13 are an incredible value for their respective price/SQ.


----------



## robervaul

euphonik said:


> After doing some comparisons last night I've ordered my IEM listening preference:
> 
> ZhiYin QT5 > TK13 > Shockwave III > TK12


 
 Wow, I was surprised. TK13 > Shockwave III


----------



## Euphonik

robervaul said:


> Wow, I was surprised. TK13 > Shockwave III


 
  
 Me too! I expected it to sit between the two but the tuning seems much better- SWIII still has more treble extension but given the bass quality is good on all the earphones listed it becomes a comparison of the other factors (particularly stage, timbre and mids)...TK13 just sounds more transparent to me.


----------



## loomisjohnson

just got mine (took quite a while)--they were recommended to me by the venerable clieOS. very well built and comfortable; quite forward mids; slightly bright with good overall clarity and highend extension. not bass monsters--bass quantity varies with depth of insertion/fit/tips, but bass is articulate and fast (not bloated). not as immediately exciting or bassy as the comparably-priced hlsx808, but may prove less fatiguing with extended use; definitely merit further listening.


----------



## TwinACStacks

euphonik said:


> After doing some comparisons last night I've ordered my IEM listening preference:
> 
> ZhiYin QT5 > TK13 > Shockwave III > TK12
> 
> ...


 
  






 Euphonik, I don't have the QT5 yet, I hope to within the next few weeks to buy a pair, but I hear NO metallic overtones in My Pair of Shockwaves, RJ mentioned this as well. Some of them Have pinkish Cables too. I wonder if there are some manufacturing difference at work here. As of Right now I rate them Shockwave>TK13>Tk12 But of course this is always subject to Change. I still don't quite see HOW the QT5 sound Stage can be Larger than the Shockwaves as they are 360 Degress around your head. Is It depth or layering or what exactly?
  
 Thanx, you know your opinions are highly valued.
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

Oops something just popped up on my radar. Don't think these have been discussed here yet:
  

 And check this from the product title oO:
 "Dynamic And BA Hybrid Drive Unit HIFI DIY Kill SE315 Kill $200"
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-QingYin-20-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-DIY-Kill-SE315/1825606_32662405867.html


----------



## Euphonik

twinacstacks said:


> Euphonik, I don't have the QT5 yet, I hope to within the next few weeks to buy a pair, but I hear NO metallic overtones in My Pair of Shockwaves, RJ mentioned this as well. Some of them Have pinkish Cables too. I wonder if there are some manufacturing difference at work here. As of Right now I rate them Shockwave>TK13>Tk12 But of course this is always subject to Change. I still don't quite see HOW the QT5 sound Stage can be Larger than the Shockwaves as they are 360 Degress around your head. Is It depth or layering or what exactly?
> 
> Thanx, you know your opinions are highly valued.
> 
> ...


 
  
 When listening to the Shockwave III the difference in timbre is most noticeable on vocals that would be sibilant- I think because there is a very thin line between the "S" being harsh, metallic sounding or smooth. To me it's somewhere between metallic and smooth- maybe too close to the edge (which gives it a slight coloration without sibilance). Again, it's barely noticeable unless you're comparing to other earphones. I still enjoy the SWIII but figured it would be worth mentioning (for those on the fence making decisions and such).
  
 This is speculation but I think the QT5 stage is much larger due to the enclosure and extra wide nozzle- you get very immersive/enveloping sound that is outside your head (like a concert venue); it really catches your attention on first listen. Every sound seems effortlessly layered/reproduced equally in its own space regardless of how many instruments are playing- due to this I'd say the QT5 is almost on par with a good closed headphone...only real drawback to me is lack of compatibility for tip selection/rolling due to the nonstandard nozzle size.


----------



## slowpickr

Shozy Zero vs TK13 - who wins?


----------



## loomisjohnson

audio123 said:


> New AudioSense AS20 In-ear Earphone HiFi Headphones High Quality Stereo Metal Earbuds Noise cancelling earphones With Microphone
> Anyone tried this?


 
 just got mine (took quite a while)--they were recommended to me by the venerable clieOS. very well built and comfortable; quite forward mids; slightly bright with good overall clarity and highend extension. not bass monsters--bass quantity varies with depth of insertion/fit/tips, but bass is articulate and fast (not bloated). not as immediately exciting or bassy as the comparably-priced hlsx808, but may prove less fatiguing with extended use; definitely merit further listening. (sorry for duplicate post)


----------



## m245

euphonik said:


> When listening to the Shockwave III the difference in timbre is most noticeable on vocals that would be sibilant- I think because there is a very thin line between the "S" being harsh, metallic sounding or smooth. To me it's somewhere between metallic and smooth- maybe too close to the edge (which gives it a slight coloration without sibilance). Again, it's barely noticeable unless you're comparing to other earphones. I still enjoy the SWIII but figured it would be worth mentioning (for those on the fence making decisions and such).
> 
> This is speculation but I think the QT5 stage is much larger due to the enclosure and extra wide nozzle- you get very immersive/enveloping sound that is outside your head (like a concert venue); it really catches your attention on first listen. Every sound seems effortlessly layered/reproduced equally in its own space regardless of how many instruments are playing- due to this I'd say the QT5 is almost on par with a good closed headphone...only real drawback to me is lack of compatibility for tip selection/rolling due to the nonstandard nozzle size.


 

 What tips are you currently using on the QT5s? Going to pick up a pair.


----------



## robervaul

euphonik said:


> Me too! I expected it to sit between the two but the tuning seems much better- SWIII still has more treble extension but given the bass quality is good on all the earphones listed it becomes a comparison of the other factors (particularly stage, timbre and mids)...TK13 just sounds more transparent to me.


 
  I hope to be surprised with the new DQSM.


----------



## Euphonik

m245 said:


> What tips are you currently using on the QT5s? Going to pick up a pair.


 
  
 I'm using a pair of the supplied tips- you get 3 sizes of two different shapes (all silicone). Not sure if you'll be able to find any that will fit the nozzle- it's extra wide even in comparison to a Sennheiser double flange. There were pictures several pages back in this thread somewhere...
  
 edit: found it (thanks lmfboy01)


----------



## bhazard

LeTV all metal earphones from Lemall. $8.99 on sale.
  
 Based on their plastic set, this could be a good buy.


----------



## CoiL

euphonik said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > Tres cool. now I'm really stoked to get my hands on these QT5. Easy gave me a good price on them as well.  Are those really wide nozzles problematic?  Now I just got to save my pennies....
> ...


 
 Guys, maybe these TIPS help: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-Replacement-Earbud-Ear-Tips-for-HS-930i2-HS-930i-Earphone-Earplug-Headset-Eartips-Headphones/32611806077.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.124.QJt6Dd
 I have those tips and they have very large nozzle tube. I can`t use them with any of my IEM`s due to being loose.


----------



## Euphonik

robervaul said:


> I hope to be surprised with the new DQSM.


 
  
 I never heard the original- however if they made improvements it could very well be a contender with the TK13. That design looks pretty nice!


----------



## TwinACStacks

euphonik said:


> I never heard the original- however if they made improvements it could very well be a contender with the TK13. That design looks pretty nice!


 





 Very refined sound with exceptional Bass, but HORRIBLE and I mean HORRIBLE Mid and Treble spikes. Like javelins in my eardrums. It renders these virtually unlistenable to me. If you want to hear them Euponik I can send them to you when I get a chance. P.M. me.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

loomisjohnson said:


> just got mine (took quite a while)--they were recommended to me by the venerable clieOS. very well built and comfortable; quite forward mids; slightly bright with good overall clarity and highend extension. not bass monsters--bass quantity varies with depth of insertion/fit/tips, but bass is articulate and fast (not bloated). not as immediately exciting or bassy as the comparably-priced hlsx808, but may prove less fatiguing with extended use; definitely merit further listening. (sorry for duplicate post)


ah i see thats interesting. Maybe considering purchasing one.


----------



## Euphonik

twinacstacks said:


> Very refined sound with exceptional Bass, but HORRIBLE and I mean HORRIBLE Mid and Treble spikes. Like javelins in my eardrums. It renders these virtually unlistenable to me. If you want to hear them Euponik I can send them to you when I get a chance. P.M. me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have plenty of IEMs with exceptional bass so I'll pass on murdering my eardrums with spikes...I'm sure they sound good when turned down but I don't turn down for nothin'


----------



## CoiL

I wish they would offer #009 + black "ring" faceplates combination!
  
  +  
  
 I would buy these just for beauty then...


----------



## Euphonik

twinacstacks said:


> Guys I wasn't expecting anything in the mail but it appears that Easy has sent me a Delta Sample of the TFZ Series 1 earphone, Bless his Heart. I think it's a Delta as it's black with no symbols on the Face. It simply says on the side  "Series 1 in ear monitor" I like the soft rubber cable as well.
> 
> I gotta tell you on first impressions these are going to Give the Easy UEs Customs more than a run for the money. The Bass is enormous and quite well controlled OOTB.
> 
> VERY interesting....


 
  
 Interesting, indeed. Hopefully they leave the artwork off in the final version- it looks kinda tacky. However, the translucent alternate color-coding trend is hot and definitely needs to continue. How's the treble compared to the Easy UEs Custom? I've been burning mine in for a couple of days hoping it'll open up...


----------



## robervaul

We will have a new **** 1 BA + 1 DD in the coming days.   In January I had predicted.


----------



## carltonh

robervaul said:


> We will have a new **** 1 BA + 1 DD in the coming days.   In January I had predicted.


 
 Different than the **** UES 1+1 hybrid that has been out for two months? (And is awesome, BTW)
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-With/32635402257.html


----------



## Skullophile

loomisjohnson said:


> just got mine (took quite a while)--they were recommended to me by the venerable clieOS. very well built and comfortable; quite forward mids; slightly bright with good overall clarity and highend extension. not bass monsters--bass quantity varies with depth of insertion/fit/tips, but bass is articulate and fast (not bloated). not as immediately exciting or bassy as the comparably-priced hlsx808, but may prove less fatiguing with extended use; definitely merit further listening.


which iems are you talking about?


----------



## LaurenceF

So, what headphones are best; ISK HP-2011 or Takstar Pro 80?


----------



## robervaul

carltonh said:


> Different than the **** UES 1+1 hybrid that has been out for two months? (And is awesome, BTW)
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-With/32635402257.html


 

 Yes.


----------



## zest

bhazard said:


> LeTV all metal earphones from Lemall. $8.99 on sale.
> 
> Based on their plastic set, this could be a good buy.


 
 U shaped signature on the neutral side, very good details and soudstage for earphones so cheap, housings are big a bit and not the most comfortable, cable is so-so, a good buy to me if you're looking for something neutral with some mid-bass, good highs and some warmth. They don't give their best with stock tips, I prefer with silicon biflange.


----------



## peter123

laurencef said:


> So, what headphones are best; [COLOR=454434]ISK[/COLOR][COLOR=454434] HP-2011 or Takstar Pro 80?[/COLOR]




My guess is the one that suits your preferences best


----------



## Riisalat

carltonh said:


> Different than the **** UES 1+1 hybrid that has been out for two months? (And is awesome, BTW)
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-As-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone-With/32635402257.html




I bought the **** ue and sold them because they couldnt keep up with the easy ue2. I keep wondering why nobody even knows the easy ue2, they are gorgeous and sound stellar for the money and disregarding costs. They almost wipe the floor with my se215s


----------



## Lurk650

skullophile said:


> which iems are you talking about?


 
 If you look on the page after that he fixed the post with a quote of the AS20 graph


----------



## Folly

riisalat said:


> I bought the **** ue and sold them because they couldnt keep up with the easy ue2. I keep wondering why nobody even knows the easy ue2, they are gorgeous and sound stellar for the money and disregarding costs. They almost wipe the floor with my se215s


 

 Could you please give us a brief comparison between the Easy UES and the Shozy Zero? Which one do you like more?


----------



## Sylmar

riisalat said:


> I bought the **** ue and sold them because they couldnt keep up with the easy ue2. I keep wondering why nobody even knows the easy ue2, they are gorgeous and sound stellar for the money and disregarding costs. They almost wipe the floor with my se215s


 
 These ones?


----------



## CoiL

sylmar said:


> riisalat said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the **** ue and sold them because they couldnt keep up with the easy ue2. I keep wondering why nobody even knows the easy ue2, they are gorgeous and sound stellar for the money and disregarding costs. They almost wipe the floor with my se215s
> ...


 
 He is talking about UE2 not 2016 UEs custom.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-2-Version-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32577221045.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

robervaul said:


> Yes.


 
  
 Those look pretty sweet! MMCX removable cables?


----------



## Sylmar

coil said:


> He is talking about UE2 not 2016 UEs custom.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-2-Version-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32577221045.html


 
 Ah okay thanks! I had the two mixed up it seems. Sure are an interesting pair and wonder how these compare to say Shozy Zero.


----------



## carltonh

riisalat said:


> I bought the **** ue and sold them because they couldnt keep up with the easy ue2. I keep wondering why nobody even knows the easy ue2, they are gorgeous and sound stellar for the money and disregarding costs. They almost wipe the floor with my se215s


 
 The **** UES (sometimes listed as UEs) is different from the **** UE, and they are all different from the Easy (Ownluxe) UEs, and all the other Easy UE models. Do we blame all this confusion on the Chinese liking the Ultimate Ears brand too much?


----------



## robervaul

b9scrambler said:


> Those look pretty sweet! MMCX removable cables?



B9ScramblerYep. 1 BA 1 DD $40~42


----------



## CoiL

Those new ceramic? senfers do look nice and price for 1DD+1BA is also ok. Wonder how it sounds ;P


----------



## iemmustiane

Can anyone compare the SQ of the Rock Zircons to the Zero Audio Carbo Tenores? I used to own the Tenores and remember that they impressed me a ton.


----------



## Ahdiofyle

iemmustiane said:


> Can anyone compare the SQ of the Rock Zircons to the Zero Audio Carbo Tenores? I used to own the Tenores and remember that they impressed me a ton.




The rock Zircon are light and the bass slams on these bad boys. Not much to power. Idk too much about the other pair


----------



## Lurk650

iemmustiane said:


> Can anyone compare the SQ of the Rock Zircons to the Zero Audio Carbo Tenores? I used to own the Tenores and remember that they impressed me a ton.


 
 from what I understand from many posts here...Zircons and SQ don't get together lol. They are decent and have heavy bass. There are better for less and for just a buck or two more


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> I wish they would offer #009 + black "ring" faceplates combination!
> 
> +
> 
> I would buy these just for beauty then...


 
 Just waiting on my TFZ S1's in Carbon to get here


----------



## Lurk650

I've always kept my iPod Touch, E07k & E12 along with earphones in my front pocket of my lunch bag and they get pretty freezing cold from the ice packs. Never an issue. My damn X1 won't turn on right and I'm sure I turned it off 3 hours ago and it had 3 bars left. Even if it got left on it shouldn't be completely dead already. Charging light is fully lit Red. SOB. 
  
 EDIT: Per Vapman's advice I held the reset button while it was charging and it instantly turned on. I wonder what happened


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> I've always kept my iPod Touch, E07k & E12 along with earphones in my front pocket of my lunch bag and they get pretty freezing cold from the ice packs. Never an issue. My damn X1 won't turn on right and I'm sure I turned it off 3 hours ago and it had 3 bars left. Even if it got left on it shouldn't be completely dead already. Charging light is fully lit Red. SOB.




Put it in an oven. Bake at 300F for 10 to 15 minutes. Remove and enjoy!


----------



## Lurk650

slowpickr said:


> Put it in an oven. Bake at 300F for 10 to 15 minutes. Remove and enjoy!


 
 hahaha. Just Googled it and seems the freezing of the X1 is a common issue. Oh well.
  
 FWIW, Xduoo X3 will be back in stock on Amazon with Prime for $110, it says it only supports 128gb but it appears the 200GB Sandisk cards work with it too. Hmm. If this thing crashes again in the next few days I may move to the Xduoo


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> hahaha. Just Googled it and seems the freezing of the X1 is a common issue. Oh well.
> 
> FWIW, Xduoo X3 will be back in stock on Amazon with Prime for $110, it says it only supports 128gb but it appears the 200GB Sandisk cards work with it too. Hmm. If this thing crashes again in the next few days I may move to the Xduoo




I'm very impressed with the X3. So far, I've not had any issues. It seems to pair well with most everything I have. Using it right now with my Philips SHP9500s for the first time. Think it's going to be another good combination.


----------



## bhazard

Just got my TFZ Series 1 in carbon today. Impressions tomorrow.


----------



## vapman

slowpickr said:


> I'm very impressed with the X3. So far, I've not had any issues. It seems to pair well with most everything I have. Using it right now with my Philips SHP9500s for the first time. Think it's going to be another good combination.


 

 2x 200gb in mine


----------



## Bob A (SD)

slowpickr said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha. Just Googled it and seems the freezing of the X1 is a common issue. Oh well.
> ...


 

 Like this?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually the NX1 is unnecessary as the X3 puts out more than enough mW to drive the SHP9500 to eardrum breaking levels!


----------



## slowpickr

bob a (sd) said:


> Like this?      Actually the NX1 is unnecessary as the X3 puts out more than enough mW to drive the SHP9500 to eardrum breaking levels!




Yep, that's it. Just listened to "Thick as a Brick" running the X3 straight into the SHP9500s. Love the instruments on this song. Can really pick them all out!


----------



## Riisalat

folly said:


> Could you please give us a brief comparison between the Easy UES and the Shozy Zero? Which one do you like more?




The easy has a better treble extension and deeper bass and subbass. The instrument seperation on the easy is really good.

The shozy zeroes are laid back yet musical. I was listening to some deep purple out of them from my X1, and whoah did i love them.

Over all the easy ue is a league above the shozy in all general directions and they have a different sound signature


----------



## Riisalat

carltonh said:


> The **** UES (sometimes listed as UEs) is different from the **** UE, and they are all different from the Easy (Ownluxe) UEs, and all the other Easy UE models. Do we blame all this confusion on the Chinese liking the Ultimate Ears brand too much?




XD XD the UES is different ?! The **** UE wasnt as good the easy ue2 but i guess the **** UEs is there as competition for the new easy UE.

They need to name their iems better Z.z


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> The easy has a better treble extension and deeper bass and subbass. The instrument seperation on the easy is really good.
> 
> The shozy zeroes are laid back yet musical. I was listening to some deep purple out of them from my X1, and whoah did i love them.
> 
> Over all the easy ue is a league above the shozy in all general directions and they have a different sound signature


 
 Are you talking about easy UE or the 2016 UEs?


----------



## Riisalat

Neither actually, its the easy UE2. The black ones with a steam punk finish.


----------



## ChickenButcher

riisalat said:


> Neither actually, its the easy UE2. The black ones with a steam punk finish.


 
 How would u rate easy UE2 compared to your other IEMs? I have se215, UE 500, and the **** hybrid like you  Just wondering if the UE2 are worth getting since they look so pretty! Thanks!


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> Neither actually, its the easy UE2. The black ones with a steam punk finish.


 
 Ah okay, thanks. I've been going back and forth on the Zero for a while now. Thought I had decided on it but now you've made me unsure again. Now I'm leaning more towards the QingYin-20.


----------



## carltonh

chickenbutcher said:


> How would u rate easy UE2 compared to your other IEMs? I have se215, UE 500, and the **** hybrid like you  Just wondering if the UE2 are worth getting since they look so pretty! Thanks!


 
 I think Risalat has the **** UE (8mm single dynamic), not the UES (the 9.2mm dynamic + BA hybrid).


----------



## Riisalat

carltonh said:


> I think Risalat has the **** UE (8mm single dynamic), not the UES (the 9.2mm dynamic + BA hybrid).




No, i had the **** UE hybrid. The DD+BA hybrid. Dont get me wrong, the senfers are good but the easy UE2 has a n advantage over them. And the easy ue2 feels like a premium product. I dont like the flash finish of thr new easy 2016 ue. The old one is just classier !


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Ah okay, thanks. I've been going back and forth on the Zero for a while now. Thought I had decided on it but now you've made me unsure again. Now I'm leaning more towards the QingYin-20.



The easy and the zero are very different man, you cant go wrong with either they are both really good. The zero is much more chilled but can really get your feet tapping ! The easy ue2 has more details, the zero has a little more music.


----------



## Vishal

If anybody got their easy pro 6..please post impressions soon as am interested in having these.. 

Thanks.. 
Vishal.


----------



## CoiL

Is it just me or every time when some products get positive feedback in here, AE sellers raise price. TK13 was just little ago priced ~97$ , now it`s 118$. 
 Won`t buy them before they drop under 100$ again -.- They are probably my next IEM after HLSX808. 
 Btw, someone has TK13 and 808 both? Wish to see comparison between them! ;P


----------



## finishtilt

Hi, now that i got my qkz w1 pro and ordered xduoo x3 last week. Hunger is growing and looking for best natural/neutral sounding iem for 300$.(I listen to almost every genre of music and appreciate clear sounds, esp female vocals etc) Ive done research and Flc8 (mb the s version is already out) or dunu dn2000j also upgraded version. Which of these would be better or is there some top class iem or buds for this price range or even lower. I have Akg K701 as my current headphones and have also few solid allrounder speakers. But k701 isnt so comfy when wearing glasses at comp playing games. Also have Sony MDR EX650AP, was some cheap 100ish usd iem at the time. Any advice is appreciated. http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone-list/ thats the newest link i been using for filtering best sound and cheapish price 
 Cheers


----------



## Legislative

coil said:


> Is it just me or every time when some products get positive feedback in here, AE sellers raise price. TK13 was just little ago priced ~97$ , now it`s 118$.
> Won`t buy them before they drop under 100$ again -.- They are probably my next IEM after HLSX808.
> Btw, someone has TK13 and 808 both? Wish to see comparison between them! ;P




I'd just say that the prices are pretty volatile, I had a Xduoo x3 in my basket at £75, a week later it was up to £100. After speaking to the owner I finally paid £61 bundling it with a other things.


----------



## mebaali

Received Letv all metal earphones, this morning. Had problem with getting decent fit using stock tips (shallow insertion) then tried triple flange silicone tips (not sure from which IEM I got these with?) which gave me a perfect fit. Have listened to few of my favorite Tamil and Malayalam film songs in the last hour or so using Wynk app (@ 320 kbps streaming) in my OnePlus One (at 40% volume).  
 
To my ears (OOTB), these have emphasis on slight vocal forward sound signature with bass taking a back seat (it is there when needed but faster, leaner and tighter with no bloating/creeping into other frequencies) while treble appears to be smooth (no harshness/spikes that I could find in this short listen) but very well extended. Clarity and instrument separation are above average. Soundstage appears to be both wide and deep (gives a feeling of, as if I am listening to an over-ear headphone). These are built like tank (literally) with cable which is less sticky (there is also presence of cable cinch for those interested in having it).
 
IMHO, this is a very satisfying buy for me at US$ 8.5 (from Aliexpress).


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> Received Letv all metal earphones, this morning. Had problem with getting decent fit using stock tips (shallow insertion) then tried triple flange silicone tips (not sure from which IEM I got these with?) which gave me a perfect fit. Have listened to few of my favorite Tamil and Malayalam film songs in the last hour or so using Wynk app (@ 320 kbps streaming) in my OnePlus One (at 40% volume).
> 
> To my ears (OOTB), these have emphasis on slight vocal forward sound signature with bass taking a back seat (it is there when needed but faster, leaner and tighter with no bloating/creeping into other frequencies) while treble appears to be smooth (no harshness/spikes that I could find in this short listen) but very well extended. Clarity and instrument separation are above average. Soundstage appears to be both wide and deep (gives a feeling of, as if I am listening to an over-ear headphone). These are built like tank (literally) with cable which is less sticky (there is also presence of cable cinch for those interested in having it).
> 
> IMHO, this is a very satisfying buy for me at US$ 8.5 (from Aliexpress). 
 mebaali, how does it compare to ATE, ED9 (brass+filter), ED10? Do You recommend it over them or are they about same level?


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> mebaali, how does it compare to ATE, ED9 (brass+filter), ED10? Do You recommend it over them or are they about same level?


 
 In office now, will check them in the evening and get back to you


----------



## Akmola Lola

im using triple flange too for my TK12 due to the size of the shell is quite big for me so it always ended up hurting the skin of my ear canal (i tried pushing it lil bit inwards to get maximum fit and isolation).. with triple flange (bought from MEELEC), i got proper fit and the shell stay a bit outside (not near the canal) so my skin is safe haha..


----------



## Riisalat

coil said:


> Is it just me or every time when some products get positive feedback in here, AE sellers raise price. TK13 was just little ago priced ~97$ , now it`s 118$.
> Won`t buy them before they drop under 100$ again -.- They are probably my next IEM after HLSX808.
> Btw, someone has TK13 and 808 both? Wish to see comparison between them! ;P


 i noticed a trend but i think we should just inbox the seller. I usually ask the seller for a discount before i make a purchase. You can always ask for extra tips or other accessories. They have always complied.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i've posted my as-new easy (ownluxe) custom ues for trade in the for sale/trade forums if anyone's interested--looking to trade for something comparable i can wear cable-down as i've decided i'm not an over-the-ear type of guy


----------



## crabdog

I hope those TKZ impressions are coming soon, really keen to know how they sound!


----------



## crabdog

@TwinACStacks where are you Twinnnn? I know you love shiny things. This is just for you!


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> @TwinACStacks
> where are you Twinnnn? I know you love shiny things. This is just for you!


oh my what are these shiny things i want to rub my face against ?


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> oh my what are these shiny things i want to rub my face against ?


 
2016 New YHS 001 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI Bass Earphone With MMCX Replaceable Cable


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> @TwinACStacks where are you Twinnnn? I know you love shiny things. This is just for you!


 
  
 Quite an interesting look, and I hope it's sound matches it's aesthetics.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Quite an interesting look, and I hope it's sound matches it's aesthetics.


 
Resistance:16Ω
Frequency Response Range:20-20000Hz
Sensitivity:108dB
  
 I hope so too and at $20 I don't think I'll be able to resist.


----------



## Saoshyant

@crabdog The blue shell looks quite nice as well.  Really, all the color options do.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> @crabdog The blue shell looks quite nice as well.  Really, all the color options do.


 
 The cable looks very tasty too. D:


----------



## CoiL

matter of taste... I don`t like it


----------



## Gavin C4

Interested into trying HiFiMAN eadbuds


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> matter of taste... I don`t like it


 
 I don't think you like anything that you can't destroy and put in custom wooden housing.


----------



## Saoshyant

Of the Hifiman IEMs/Earbuds I own, I must admit I like all of them.   With the earbud ES100, it responds to more powerful sources like the xDuoo Daps vs the Sansa Clip, where it just sounded flat and dull.  I've heard the RE-0, 262, 300, 400 & 600, and they are all enjoyable and well designed.  I'd say the 300 quality-wise is the worst to my ears of the IEMs, but it was also tuned towards a more musical approach instead of analytical.  I will admit it is fun to listen to, however.  I imagine one day I'll break down and hunt for the RE-272, but probably not anytime soon.


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> @TwinACStacks where are you Twinnnn? I know you love shiny things. This is just for you!


 
 This is making me feel Gollum all over again. Pre..ci..ous.


----------



## Riisalat

Link me ^.^


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> Link me ^.^


 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-YHS-001-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-With-MMCX-Replaceable-Cable-Earphone/32660878383.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=87751ed9-ea2b-410f-86df-de012f23bdfd


----------



## mebaali

@CoiL - Here is the comparison you were looking for
 
I have tried a mixture of songs from albums of Red Hot Chili Peppers, Coldplay, Sia and Mogwai to test the Letv All Metal against KZ ED9 (only with brass nozzles as I have misplaced the shining one somewhere), ATE, ED10 and HDS1. Used Rocket Music player app with same system volume level (40% in my OnePlus One) without any EQ. Songs used were in MP3 (320 kbps) and AAC (256 kbps) formats.
 
I am no audio expert and just a casual audio enthusiast. Below comparisons/impressions are totally subjective opinion of mine about a product (Letv All Metal) that I have listened only for few hours (3 hours to be specific) which may or may not match with other users. So, kindly take these impressions with a pinch of salt.
 
*Letv All Metal (Triple Flange silicone tips) vs. ED9 with brass nozzle (Spiral Dot Large)* – ED9 with brass nozzles seems to produce much better treble presentation than Letv all metal. Vocals on ED9 are slightly recessed than Letv's Vocals (which sounds more forward but also too thick for my liking). Bass (albeit lower quantity than Letv) much more refined (less sloppy) in ED9. Only area where Letv somewhat outperforms ED9 is with its soundstage width. Still, somehow feel the overall resolution of ED9 to be much greater than Letv’s. Isolation is about the same in both. Letv’s are much louder at the same volume level than ED9 are.
 
*Letv All Metal vs. ATE (Spiral Dot Large tips)* –  In Letv’s, both Vocals and treble are slightly more forward sounding compared to ATEs (whose treble is way more smooth to Letv’s) but the ATE has better isolation and bass presentation (in terms of quantity). Soundstage width is about the same in both. Here too Letv’s sounded louder compared to ATE at the same volume settings. Overall sound signature of these two are very different.
 
*Letv All Metal vs. ED10 (Medium size/width, deep bore silicone tips)* – Bass (quantity and quality) is about the same on both of these. Vocals are more forward in Letv’s compared to ED10. Treble in ED10 is more lively but at the same time rough (used to cause fatigue with long hours listening for me) than Letv’s smooth ones. Soundstage width seems slightly congested in ED10 compared to Letv’s. Isolation is about the same (or may be slightly better in Letv’s). Once again, Letv’s sounded louder than ED10 at the same volume level. Overall sound signature appears more V shaped in ED10.
 
*Letv All Metal vs. HDS1 (Medium size/width, deep bore silicone tips)* – Both these sound very similar except for a bit more forward sounding vocals in Letv’s. This makes HDS1 to sound a bit too placid when compared. Soundstage width of Letv’s are a smidge larger than HDS1. For the first time, Letv’s sounded less loud compared to other IEM at the same volume level. Isolation is about the same.
 
Overall sound signature seems a bit too thick (is this even a correct word in describing such sound? I don’t know) in Letv’s compared to the above four KZ’s. I would not consider Letv All metal IEMs as an upgrade over any of the above, rather I am seeing them as more of a sidegrade with different sound signature (BTW the microphone works ok for both making and receiving phone calls).
 
Cheers


----------



## wastan

crabdog said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-YHS-001-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-With-MMCX-Replaceable-Cable-Earphone/32660878383.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=87751ed9-ea2b-410f-86df-de012f23bdfd




Let's all pause for a moment and collectively curse head-fi's link policy which is particularly annoying in this thread and on mobile. I understand why they did it, but the fact that we're all mostly grown-ups who think about what we buy ought to count for something.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-YHS-001-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-With-MMCX-Replaceable-Cable-Earphone/32660878383.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=87751ed9-ea2b-410f-86df-de012f23bdfd


 

 So what's in this thing Crabby, one DD and what size 10MM?


----------



## peter123

I received a review sample of the Easy M2 today. From my short initial listening to them I don't find them to be anything special but will give them some more time before making any further comments.

crabdog those looks great. I really hope the housing are metal though and not just painted plastic.


----------



## zest

mebaali said:


> @CoiL - Here is the comparison you were looking for
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> ... 
  
 Great comparison @mebaali. That's what I like with Letv, I feel the sound is fuller or more rich.


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> So what's in this thing Crabby, one DD and what size 10MM?


 
 I can't find any information about the driver except that it's a single DD.
  
@peter123 I'm not certain but it looks the same as the plastic housing on the Easy UEs ie: what you'll find on a typical Christmas bauble. That doesn't bother me though because I think they look fantastic and I do like my UEs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In other news, I received my HLSX--808 today. Haven't spent much time with them yet but early impressions are they have a very 'clean' sound and are quite bright but not harsh. Build quality seems solid. The cable is similar to the one on the VJJB K4. The left and right markings are extremely difficult to see. Covering the pinhole vent on the back of the housing doesn't seem to make any difference to the sound. I need to spend some more time with them before I decide whether I like the sound signature or not. Will give them some burn in and see how it goes.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> I received a review sample of the Easy M2 today. From my short initial listening to them I don't find them to be anything special but will give them some more time before making any further comments.
> 
> @crabdog those looks great. I really hope the housing are metal though and not just painted plastic.


 
 Yep, same here Peter...


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> I can't find any information about the driver except that it's a single DD.
> 
> @peter123
> I'm not certain but it looks the same as the plastic housing on the Easy UEs ie: what you'll find on a typical Christmas bauble. That doesn't bother me though because I think they look fantastic and I do like my UEs. :etysmile:




Thanks, I finally managed to find the listing and I agree with you that it looks like plastic. 

From your picture I thought they'd be a $200 metal housing IEM's. Gotta give it to the designer though


----------



## zest

To the designer or to Photoshop.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > matter of taste... I don`t like it
> ...


 
 Yeeesh sir!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, right atm I`m putting something BIG into wooden (Oak+walnut) IEM shells 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything goes well with installation!


----------



## bhazard

crabdog said:


> I hope those TKZ impressions are coming soon, really keen to know how they sound!


 
 You mean the TFZ Series 1? I used them during my commute and workout today. First impression is that they are excellent. They don't have the harsh highs that most titanium drivers produce, but they retain the clarity. Worth the asking price.
  
 Only used the foam tips that they came with so far. I still need a lot more time with them.


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> You mean the TFZ Series 1? I used them during my commute and workout today. First impression is that they are excellent. They don't have the harsh highs that most titanium drivers produce, but they retain the clarity. Worth the asking price.
> 
> Only used the foam tips that they came with so far. I still need a lot more time with them.


 
 Yes, I meant the TFZ. Looking forward to hearing your opinion on them.


----------



## codearm2

I've received my VJJB K4
  
 Any review to be compared with?


----------



## crabdog

codearm2 said:


> I've received my VJJB K4
> 
> Any review to be compared with?



Nice, I was hoping more would try these. I don't think there are any reviews but I can tell you that I love mine. Yours looks like the ebony version? I got the Brazil wood so they possibly sound different. Do let us know what you think of them.


----------



## AsheshM

Probably should not compare IEM with a headphone, but if anyone could suggest an upgrade to sound signature of HD439?
 I recently bought the lz-03a but i enjoy the HD439 more.
 Thanks.


----------



## carltonh

codearm2 said:


> I've received my VJJB K4
> 
> Any review to be compared with?


 
 Yes, they are awesome, and compete with my LG Quadbeat 3 and Tennmak Banjo for best IEM under $20. (Really hard to decide between the 3.) They are definitely V shaped, but a a darker, warmer V than the cleaner and brighter QB3. They also sound great with the LZ yellow core tips that help maximize treble and soundstage. They are one of very few that sound good in my ears even with foamies.


----------



## tw1s

I received my Joyroom E107. I love them very much! They fit perfectly, better than other headphones that i had ( like Vsonic GR06, Dunu DN900, Piston 2) , i am very satisfied. They are better than Soundmagic ES18, not better than DN900(wich cost around 70$) , but more comfortable and this is  the important fact for me.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My quick review of the VJJB K2S. Maybe it will be of interest to some of you.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/vjjb-k2s/reviews/15975


----------



## dwayniac

I received the MusicMaker TW1 yesterday and it has gone beyond my expectations. I think it is far better than my previous purchase,the HCK UEs.


----------



## FUYU

dwayniac said:


> I received the MusicMaker TW1 yesterday and it has gone beyond my expectations. I think it is far better than my previous purchase,the HCK UEs.




The power of microdrivers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dwayniac said:


> I received the MusicMaker TW1 yesterday and it has gone beyond my expectations. I think it is far better than my previous purchase,the HCK UEs.


 
  






 I can't wait for mine!


----------



## hakuzen

finishtilt said:


> Hi, now that i got my qkz w1 pro and ordered xduoo x3 last week. Hunger is growing and looking for best natural/neutral sounding iem for 300$.(I listen to almost every genre of music and appreciate clear sounds, esp female vocals etc) Ive done research and Flc8 (mb the s version is already out) or dunu dn2000j also upgraded version. Which of these would be better or is there some top class iem or buds for this price range or even lower. I have Akg K701 as my current headphones and have also few solid allrounder speakers. But k701 isnt so comfy when wearing glasses at comp playing games. Also have Sony MDR EX650AP, was some cheap 100ish usd iem at the time. Any advice is appreciated. http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone-list/ thats the newest link i been using for filtering best sound and cheapish price
> Cheers


 

 i went for the flc8s. but they haven't arrived yet. quite neutral/natural, with +36 possible filter combinations, people say their mids are comparable with top $1000 iems. check @HiFiChris review (but also others'), and their thread. another neutral/natural in that price segment to add to your list is audio technica ath-im03 (3ba)
 other cheaper options (about half the price) are pai audio mr3 (3ba, excellent once found the right tips for isolation -spiral dots, for example- and correct fitting; housing is a bit huge, though) and audio technica ath-im02 (2ba). both are delicious for neutral seekers.


----------



## To.M

tw1s it's good to hear another happy user of E107!  great SQ, comfortable and well isolating, that's what comes to my mind when I think of them, btw I had to order another pair for my sis when she saw and tried them


----------



## Lurk650

Ok, did some testing and if on mobile just link to an IEM using AE's app Share button, copy to clipboard (Android) then paste onto here. On a desktop just copy the link and go to TinyURL, generate a new URL and oila, copy then paste


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Is it just me or every time when some products get positive feedback in here, AE sellers raise price. TK13 was just little ago priced ~97$ , now it`s 118$.
> Won`t buy them before they drop under 100$ again -.- They are probably my next IEM after HLSX808.
> Btw, someone has TK13 and 808 both? Wish to see comparison between them! ;P


 
 I think all it was is that the 17% discount had expired, he reactivated it. Back to $97! Go grab you a pair! Besides, message him first and I'm sure he will give you them cheaper than $97


----------



## Hisoundfi

Read my review, it's Chinese!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-dx80-high-resolution-audio-player/reviews/15978


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> I can't wait for mine!




I'm officially declaring you the resident Head Fi expert on micro drivers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> I'm officially declaring you the resident Head Fi expert on *budget *micro drivers.


 
  
 I'll accept this generous title, but let me first update it for you


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> I'll accept this generous title, but let me first update it for you




Ha, ha. I think "budget" is what this thread is all about. However, large quantities of "budget" IEMs can blow one's budget pretty fast lol.


----------



## Mr Trev

slowpickr said:


> Ha, ha. I think "budget" is what this thread is all about. However, large quantities of "budget" IEMs can blow one's budget pretty fast lol.


 
 A bucket of budgets!!


----------



## yacobx

mr trev said:


> slowpickr said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, ha. I think "budget" is what this thread is all about. However, large quantities of "budget" IEMs can blow one's budget pretty fast lol.
> ...


 

 Im curious does anyone actually have a stick headphone budget? and stick to it? I seem to over spend every month...


----------



## SerenaxD

yacobx said:


> Im curious does anyone actually have a stick headphone budget? and stick to it? I seem to over spend every month...


 
  
 Instead of having a budget I have a strict wishlist to maintain the amount of gear I have. If I buy something and (after comparing) I like it less, I return it. Otherwise, it displaces what I have and I sell the old one. I also have a pretty strict budget - unless it's something explicitly stated on my wishlist and I find a good price for it.


----------



## FUYU

yacobx said:


> Im curious does anyone actually have a stick headphone budget? and stick to it? I seem to over spend every month...



Not really. Besides the fact that I won't spend more than 300€ for one product, that is.


----------



## yacobx

fuyu said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious does anyone actually have a stick headphone budget? and stick to it? I seem to over spend every month...
> ...


 

 you're outta my league. As I sit here and  feel bad that I just bought my 14th ve monk..... dooms day prepping lol


----------



## audio123

yacobx said:


> you're outta my league. As I sit here and  feel bad that I just bought my 14th ve monk..... dooms day prepping lol


 

 why do you need so many monks haha
 just curious


----------



## crabdog

yacobx said:


> you're outta my league. As I sit here and  feel bad that I just bought my 14th ve monk..... dooms day prepping lol


 
 So you're the reason why I still can't order my Monk+.      =\


----------



## RedJohn456

audio123 said:


> why do you need so many monks haha
> just curious


 

 one for the upstairs bathroom, one for the main floor bathroom, one for the basement bathroom, master bedroom, tv room etc. you never know when you might need a monk lol better to be safe the sorry


----------



## carltonh

redjohn456 said:


> one for the upstairs bathroom, one for the main floor bathroom, one for the basement bathroom, master bedroom, tv room etc. you never know when you might need a monk lol better to be safe the sorry


 
 If you are prepping for the zombie apocalypse, I can just imagine how many ammo boxes you keep in every bathroom.


----------



## yacobx

audio123 said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > you're outta my league. As I sit here and  feel bad that I just bought my 14th ve monk..... dooms day prepping lol
> ...


 

 I actually give them away to friends and colleges that have no idea what they are missing. lol.


----------



## yacobx

crabdog said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > you're outta my league. As I sit here and  feel bad that I just bought my 14th ve monk..... dooms day prepping lol
> ...


 

 LOL, there are guys buying them in the hundreds. I am a small fish.


----------



## yacobx

redjohn456 said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > why do you need so many monks haha
> ...


 

 EXACTLY!


----------



## Paulpark222

It's finally here... New DQSM released.
  
 Only black and blue is available at this time but gold will be available soon later.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-DQSM-D2-Go-Pro-K3003-Filter-Three-Units-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-2-Balanced-Armature/519064_32663186785.html
  
  

  


Spoiler: Hit it for more pics



  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  


  
  
 Paul


----------



## crabdog

paulpark222 said:


> It's finally here... New DQSM released.
> 
> Only black and blue is available at this time but gold will be available soon later.
> 
> ...


 
 Look good but out of my price range.


----------



## Lurk650

Lol they are pretty ugly to me. Oh well don't plan on getting them anyways. Hope they sound good.


----------



## 1clearhead

to.m said:


> @tw1s it's good to hear another happy user of E107!  great SQ, comfortable and well isolating, that's what comes to my mind when I think of them, btw I had to order another pair for my sis when she saw and tried them


 
 I have one in Silver and the other in Gunmetal Grey! To own "two" is a no brainer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


redjohn456 said:


> one for the upstairs bathroom, one for the main floor bathroom, one for the basement bathroom, master bedroom, tv room etc. you never know when you might need a monk lol better to be safe the sorry


 
  
 All this talk about Monks makes me want to convert into one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





paulpark222 said:


> It's finally here... New DQSM released.
> 
> Only black and blue is available at this time but gold will be available soon later.
> 
> ...


 
  
 .....They look sweet!


----------



## Skullophile

1clearhead said:


> I have one in Silver and the other in Gunmetal Grey! To own "two" is a no brainer.
> 
> 
> All this talk about Monks makes me want to convert into one.
> ...


If the treble is as sweet as they look then these will be killer this time!


----------



## HiFiChris

hakuzen said:


> finishtilt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, now that i got my qkz w1 pro and ordered xduoo x3 last week. Hunger is growing and looking for best natural/neutral sounding iem for 300$.(I listen to almost every genre of music and appreciate clear sounds, esp female vocals etc) Ive done research and Flc8 (mb the s version is already out) or dunu dn2000j also upgraded version. Which of these would be better or is there some top class iem or buds for this price range or even lower. I have Akg K701 as my current headphones and have also few solid allrounder speakers. But k701 isnt so comfy when wearing glasses at comp playing games. Also have Sony MDR EX650AP, was some cheap 100ish usd iem at the time. Any advice is appreciated. http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone-list/ thats the newest link i been using for filtering best sound and cheapish price
> ...


 
  
@finishtilt
  
 I concur with hakuzen - the FLC8s and Pai Audio MR3 (don't get mislead by its little price tag) are great for that purpose. The Audio Technica ATH-IM02/WestoneW20/InEar StageDiver SD-2 (internally (drivers, crossovers, filters), those three are identical) are a great choice as well if a smoother, gentler treble is desired.
 The DN-2000J would be a matching choice, too.
  
 However, I would clearly vote against the ATH-IM03 - it is a great in-ear for fun listening (elevated sub-bass with firm upper bass and upper treble peak) when the seal is right, but not only slightly away from a balanced/neutral sound signature. Coming from the K701, I clearly doubt that it'll be the right choice.


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> @finishtilt
> 
> I concur with hakuzen - the FLC8s and Pai Audio MR3 (don't get mislead by its little price tag) are great for that purpose. The Audio Technica ATH-IM02/WestoneW20/InEar StageDiver SD-2 (internally (drivers, crossovers, filters), those three are identical) are a great choice as well if a smoother, gentler treble is desired.
> The DN-2000J would be a matching choice, too.
> ...


 

 lets add dn2000 to the pack with flc8s and mr3


----------



## hakuzen

hifichris said:


> @finishtilt
> 
> I concur with hakuzen - the FLC8s and Pai Audio MR3 (don't get mislead by its little price tag) are great for that purpose. The Audio Technica ATH-IM02/WestoneW20/InEar StageDiver SD-2 (internally (drivers, crossovers, filters), those three are identical) are a great choice as well if a smoother, gentler treble is desired.
> The DN-2000J would be a matching choice, too.
> ...


 

 thank you for the details, master. forgive my suggestion of ath-im03 (i haven't tried them, and thought erroneously they would have similar signature than im02 -i read they are great for vocals somewhere-, my bad). also forgot to mention the ath-im02 highs roll-off, which is not present in pai audio mr3. thanks!


----------



## audio123

https://audiobudget.com/product.php
  
 great link to check out the reviews of aliexpress iems


----------



## cingcut

dwayniac said:


> I received the MusicMaker TW1 yesterday and it has gone beyond my expectations. I think it is far better than my previous purchase,the HCK UEs.


 
 mooaarrrr impression ?


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> https://audiobudget.com/product.php
> 
> great link to check out the reviews of aliexpress iems


 
 Imho - not... it`s very subjective biased and supported by AE sellers (review samples). This user got banned from Head-Fi. Source gear used is average or not so competent to give such judgements. Most users in this thread already know this site. Please don`t start hyping again


----------



## audio123

redjohn456 said:


> one for the upstairs bathroom, one for the main floor bathroom, one for the basement bathroom, master bedroom, tv room etc. you never know when you might need a monk lol better to be safe the sorry


 

 well played mate


----------



## Gavin C4

Audio Technica  and Westone earbuds seems quite good, should go listen to them


----------



## finishtilt

hifichris said:


> @finishtilt
> 
> I concur with hakuzen - the FLC8s and Pai Audio MR3 (don't get mislead by its little price tag) are great for that purpose. The Audio Technica ATH-IM02/WestoneW20/InEar StageDiver SD-2 (internally (drivers, crossovers, filters), those three are identical) are a great choice as well if a smoother, gentler treble is desired.
> The DN-2000J would be a matching choice, too.
> ...


 
 Cheers hakuzen and chris. I think flc8s have crushed almost every review and its probably the best choice for most versatile and best sounding for my money and can compete with the 1k iems 
 just gotta find a solid seller and try to avoid customs


----------



## hakuzen

finishtilt said:


> Cheers hakuzen and chris. I think flc8s have crushed almost every review and its probably the best choice for most versatile and best sounding for my money and can compete with the 1k iems
> just gotta find a solid seller and try to avoid customs


 

 congrats for that decision. i can't wait to receive mines..
 to minimize customs probability, avoid dhl express, usps, and so. never had issues using dhl global mail, singapore/china/hong kong/malaysia/etc. air mail. but that's my experience from spain.
 bought mines in lendmeurears (very solid and responsive seller), taking advantage of their anniversary discount (now off). but found them in some aliexpress solid (i guess) sellers: some people bought them in shenzenaudio (during a nice cut off, now off), and yaoyaotiger has got the best price now (from my particular researching).


----------



## MuZo2

Did anyone receive 6driver iem from easy ?


----------



## yuh351

robervaul said:


> @1clearhead E-mail from HLSX's BOSS:
> 
> "In front of the several internal configuration and sound effects are the same, only the appearance of the difference, our model can be linked to our own brand of shipping, you can also hang your brand shipments.  you say the model is our last year's old models this year officially put into mass production model, both in quality and appearance are better than the old styles, HLSX is our company name abbreviation, in fact, our brand is Magaosi, below I will send pictures of a new style for you to see, new styles of circle iron headphone support operation with remote and mic, compatible Android and IOS system."


 
 I found this on taobao and aliexpress :
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MaGaosi-Hybrid-one-Dynamic-and-one-Balance-Armature-HiFi-IEM-earphone-headphone-with-microphone-and-line/32664575326.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.17.JnqL8u&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_1_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_7&btsid=079cd365-806b-45fc-bb56-0cfe8b9596d3
  
https://world.taobao.com/item/529152350585.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-2003923179.3.6TWzUu
  
 It's name is Magaosi M1. Is it a new style of the hlsx-808 with remote and mic?


----------



## Akmola Lola

is it the triple driver $66 on AE? too bad the case is not in stock as per AE.. simple view, this vs tk12?


----------



## wastan

akmola lola said:


> is it the triple driver $66 on AE? too bad the case is not in stock as per AE.. simple view, this vs tk12?




That one is the original DQSM. Several users here have complained that it has piercing highs. Personally, I haven't found the highs that bad; maybe I'm not as sensitive or I listen at a lower volume or something.


----------



## ER4S

riisalat said:


> The alien has landed.
> I have never felt a construction nicer than this. All metal, no ********.
> 
> Shozy deserves a clap for the construction. Will post details and a review as soon as i figure how this works, without a screen and with just those 5 buttons.


 
  
 Hey, enjoy with your Alien. Why don't you come and share your opinions about Alien on its topic 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/733349/a-little-about-the-shozy-alien


----------



## Akmola Lola

wastan said:


> That one is the original DQSM. Several users here have complained that it has piercing highs. Personally, I haven't found the highs that bad; maybe I'm not as sensitive or I listen at a lower volume or something.


 ohh so its the second one? the dqsm go pro? $176? wow definitely out of my budget for now.


----------



## kr0mka

I'm at over 100 hours of burn-in (JLab and general music playing) with my 2016 Easy UEs (ownluxe) and it's safe to say that these iems are *USELESS* for any music with hi-gain distorted guitars. The hi-mids are unpleasantly hissy, I can't stand more than ~10 seconds of heavy riffing with these iems, because the sound of guitars is just hurting my ears. With my ZN1 minis the music is enjoyable, with these - definitely not. The best example would be from Trivium - Inception of The End, or maybe Job for a Cowboy - Sun of Nihility (after the bass intro, 0:48 onward) - the guitars just sound like hissy mess there. Heavy music aside, these actually sound somewhat good in electronic music - dubstep, edm. Honestly, I'm really disappointed. I thought these would be a good replacement for my $8 ZN1 mini, especially that these are 4x the price of KZs.


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> No, is the same from Easy. But on Easy is more cheaper.
> Say you're a head-fier, the price will improve considerably.


 

 +1 .....makes more pocket sense!


----------



## Riisalat

kr0mka said:


> I'm at over 100 hours of burn-in (JLab and general music playing) with my 2016 Easy UEs (ownluxe) and it's safe to say that these iems are *USELESS* for any music with hi-gain distorted guitars. The hi-mids are unpleasantly hissy, I can't stand more than ~10 seconds of heavy riffing with these iems, because the sound of guitars is just hurting my ears. With my ZN1 minis the music is enjoyable, with these - definitely not. The best example would be from Trivium - Inception of The End, or maybe Job for a Cowboy - Sun of Nihility (after the bass intro, 0:48 onward) - the guitars just sound like hissy mess there. Heavy music aside, these actually sound somewhat good in electronic music - dubstep, edm. Honestly, I'm really disappointed. I thought these would be a good replacement for my $8 ZN1 mini, especially that these are 4x the price of KZs.


thats a bold claim against an iem ive so much about ! What source are you using and what format ? You might want to try memory foams too !


----------



## audio123

riisalat said:


> thats a bold claim against an iem ive so much about ! What source are you using and what format ? You might want to try memory foams too !


 

 fiio x3ii is a pretty good source quite surprising that he didnt like


----------



## kr0mka

riisalat said:


> thats a bold claim against an iem ive so much about ! What source are you using and what format ? You might want to try memory foams too !


 
 FiiO X3II, most of my discography is in lossless APEs, some of them are 24/96 vinyl rips too, every heavier music sounds bad on UEs compared to KZs.


----------



## Riisalat

audio123 said:


> fiio x3ii is a pretty good source quite surprising that he didnt like




Naah we dont all have the same preferences or the same listening levels or expect the same type of sound, he just might not downright like it. But im just trying to help if there is something else that is causing an issue


----------



## kr0mka

riisalat said:


> Naah we dont all have the same preferences or the same listening levels or expect the same type of sound, he just might not downright like it. But im just trying to help if there is something else that is causing an issue


 
 Well, if there would be something wrong with my setup then I would hear it on other headphones, wouldn't I?


----------



## TwinACStacks

kr0mka said:


> I'm at over 100 hours of burn-in (JLab and general music playing) with my 2016 Easy UEs (ownluxe) and it's safe to say that these iems are *USELESS* for any music with hi-gain distorted guitars. The hi-mids are unpleasantly hissy, I can't stand more than ~10 seconds of heavy riffing with these iems, because the sound of guitars is just hurting my ears. With my ZN1 minis the music is enjoyable, with these - definitely not. The best example would be from Trivium - Inception of The End, or maybe Job for a Cowboy - Sun of Nihility (after the bass intro, 0:48 onward) - the guitars just sound like hissy mess there. Heavy music aside, these actually sound somewhat good in electronic music - dubstep, edm. Honestly, I'm really disappointed. I thought these would be a good replacement for my $8 ZN1 mini, especially that these are 4x the price of KZs.


 





 You seem to be in a TINY Minority here. Most think these are great Earphones. Definitely NOT useless. Although I don't listen to much Metal.
  
 Maybe it's your source.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

riisalat said:


> Naah we dont all have the same preferences or the same listening levels or expect the same type of sound, he just might not downright like it. But im just trying to help if there is something else that is causing an issue


 

 well if his reference point is an iem from Vision Ears, I would agree


----------



## kr0mka

twinacstacks said:


> You seem to be in a TINY Minority here. Most think these are great Earphones. Definitely NOT useless. Although I don't listen to much Metal.
> 
> Maybe it's your source.
> 
> ...


 
 I said useless for any heavier music, not everything. I've compared the sound with my iPhone 5 and the Realtek ALC892 integrated into my PC's motherboard and the hissy, unpleasant mid is noticeable on every one of them. 
  


audio123 said:


> well if his reference point is an iem from Vision Ears, I would agree


 
  
 I've had multiple iems from Brainwavz and a pair of KZ's (ED10, and some other ones) before that. None of them had that unpleasantly sounding guitars like the UEs. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Riisalat

I hope you realise the sources you have mentioned cannot take the complexity of metal and certain other genres that output a lot of fast transients and power. I am yet to find hissing on any of my iems from 5 usd to 200 but the only time i found hiss was due to a ground loop issue. I'd recommend a nicer source


----------



## kr0mka

riisalat said:


> I hope you realise the sources you have mentioned cannot take the complexity of metal and certain other genres that output a lot of fast transients and power. I am yet to find hissing on any of my iems from 5 usd to 200 but the only time i found hiss was due to a ground loop issue. I'd recommend a nicer source


 
 I'm not talking about complex parts. I'm talking about simple power chords with subtle, slow drums (eg. Trivium Down from The Sky intro). The guitars there are just tearing into my ears and sound like pink noise to me (i was referring to that as hiss before, sorry for misunderstanding).
  
 Adding to that, a weak source shouldn't make the music unlistenable, just less detailed IMO.


----------



## Lurk650

I listen to Metal and all types of genres, never noticed anything like you are describing. What tips are you using? Maybe you ended up getting a defective driver unit.


----------



## yuh351

robervaul said:


> No, is the same from Easy. But on Easy is more cheaper.
> 
> Say you're a head-fier, the price will improve considerably.




Thanks, I just want to know it has same SQ as 808. In my location, order on taobao is cheaper and easier on ali, only $31 for this


----------



## Lurk650

Well once again my Fiio X1 froze again. Very disappointed. Ordered an Xduoo X3 from Amazon, will be here Friday. X1 will get shipped back then. Disappointed. My Fiio E07K from 2012 still works flawlessly and my E12 hasn't given me issues yet.


----------



## Semiramide

I'm so tempeted to get Xduoo X3. But from I've read in itsbthread, I don't know if it is worth it without rockbox.


----------



## audio123

semiramide said:


> I'm so tempeted to get Xduoo X3. But from I've read in itsbthread, I don't know if it is worth it without rockbox.


the fact that fitear collaborates with xduoo shows smth


----------



## kr0mka

lurk650 said:


> I listen to Metal and all types of genres, never noticed anything like you are describing. What tips are you using? Maybe you ended up getting a defective driver unit.


 
 You asked me that when I said my first impressions before a burn in a couple days ago   Basically, I tried tips they came with including the memory foams and memory foams I bought separately from the KZ store on aliexpress. The "pink noisy" tone on the guitars appears on all of them.


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> Well once again my Fiio X1 froze again. Very disappointed. Ordered an Xduoo X3 from Amazon, will be here Friday. X1 will get shipped back then. Disappointed. My Fiio E07K from 2012 still works flawlessly and my E12 hasn't given me issues yet.




I had the X1 in the past. Have the X3 now. FWIW, I'm much happier with the X3. I think you will be also.


----------



## Lurk650

semiramide said:


> I'm so tempeted to get Xduoo X3. But from I've read in itsbthread, I don't know if it is worth it without rockbox.




Then Rockbox it? 

Idk why it would even need RB though. Need to go thru the thread for it


----------



## Semiramide

lurk650 said:


> Then Rockbox it?
> 
> Idk why it would even need RB though. Need to go thru the thread for it


Yeah, check its thread. There is also a thread specially for rockbox *in* Xduoo X3.

I have never rockboxed anything since my Fiio X3II is the first and only decent player I've had. So rockbox scares me, I don't want to screw up things.


----------



## kr0mka

semiramide said:


> I'm so tempeted to get Xduoo X3. But from I've read in itsbthread, I don't know if it is worth it without rockbox.


 
  


semiramide said:


> Yeah, check its thread. There is also a thread specially for rockbox *in* Xduoo X3.
> 
> I have never rockboxed anything since my Fiio X3II is the first and only decent player I've had. So rockbox scares me, I don't want to screw up things.


 
 http://xvtx.ru/rockbox/manual.htm
  
 seems pretty straightforward, you just place a file and update like normal firmware.


----------



## Lurk650

slowpickr said:


> I had the X1 in the past. Have the X3 now. FWIW, I'm much happier with the X3. I think you will be also.





semiramide said:


> Yeah, check its thread. There is also a thread specially for rockbox *in* Xduoo X3.
> 
> I have never rockboxed anything since my Fiio X3II is the first and only decent player I've had. So rockbox scares me, I don't want to screw up things.



Ahh, yeah I've Rockboxed my old Clip Zip and it was no biggie. Made loading from the SD card much faster



slowpickr said:


> I had the X1 in the past. Have the X3 now. FWIW, I'm much happier with the X3. I think you will be also.




What are some good differences? The X3 has a Line Out correct?


----------



## Lurk650

kr0mka Message Easy and let him know you are not happy. May be able to work something out with him.


----------



## kr0mka

X3 has dedicated line out, can be used as usb dac and has native dsd support.
 EDIT: I was talking about the FiiO X3II, didn't notice you've been talking about the xDuoo. I think xDuoo X3 doesn't have usb dac functionality.
  


lurk650 said:


> @kr0mka Message Easy and let him know you are not happy. May be able to work something out with him.


  
 yeah, I thought about that too. Will chat him up on aliexpress.


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> Ahh, yeah I've Rockboxed my old Clip Zip and it was no biggie. Made loading from the SD card much faster
> What are some good differences? The X3 has a Line Out correct?


 
 Yes, the X3 does have line out.  I think the low end of the X3 is a little better as well as overall SQ.  I also like the narrow body style of the X3 more than the wider X1.  The scroll wheel on the X1 used to give me problems.  I recall it hanging on occasion.  Lastly, dual memory card slots are great!


----------



## Lurk650

slowpickr said:


> Yes, the X3 does have line out.  I think the low end of the X3 is a little better as well as overall SQ.  I also like the narrow body style of the X3 more than the wider X1.  The scroll wheel on the X1 used to give me problems.  I recall it hanging on occasion.  Lastly, dual memory card slots are great!




Very good to hear. Yeah am noticing the low end rolloff, it's not terrible but I can hear it compared to my iPod Touch. 

Two resets of my X1 in a couple days is unacceptable IMO. Esp when it's been out for a year or so now. Issues should have been taken care of


----------



## dwayniac

cingcut said:


> mooaarrrr impression ?





Out of the case with stock wide bore tips already installed,listening with an iBasso DX50,it sounded warm but balanced. Soundstage seems average to my ears which is fine for me because soundstage matters most when I listen to acoustic jazz which I won't use the TW1 for.

Treble seems only slightly rolled off thus making detail retrieval just okay while mids seem slightly pushed back which could also affect detail retrieval. Bass has some impact so it doesn't go deep but,BUT,bass responds quite well with enhancement. I chose to use JVC Spiral Dot tips instead of an eq. Bass gets a bit more impact and goes a little deeper.

My one critique is the plastic shells could be of a higher quality and that they are very,very light and somehow need some weight added.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My Tingo GG16859 arrived today. Look familiar? Yes, that is them beside the JVC HAFXT90.
  
 
  
 My question to the mods: am I permitted to discuss them here?
  
 While they are VERY similar in their housing design, and unfortunately have JVC printed in the housing (though not in the same font) there are some things to note;
  
 - completely different cable, jack, y-split, with an in-line mic
 - housing on the Tingo is taller with a larger vent
 - advertisements do not mention the FXT90 anywhere and place emphasis on the differences (I can provide a link to where I purchased them if requested)
 - they are not provided in packaging that attempts to mimic the FXT90's (they just arrived in a generic clamshell case)
  
 While they do share a similar housing, I think the differences are vast enough to see that they are clearly not an FXT90 and that Tingo isn't trying to fool anyone by making a blatant copy. There are other products using a similar philosophy (familiar housing, unique extremities; namely those using IE800 housings) that have been discussed at length in this thread.
  
 Since to me these fall into a bit of a grey area (maybe not so much due to the JVC branding?), could a mod please let me know if you would prefer any further discussion on this particular product end here? It would be appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 **If you could send me a PM, it would be great. I'll just edit this post if you would like it removed and replace it with something else.**


----------



## Pastapipo

Got my eyes on those hlsx-808 for quite some while now, but I am not sure if they will do the trick for me:
  
 I am looking for a balanced sound with a mild rise in subbass.
 Since I mainly listen to Indie/Alternative (with male voices), I would love some decent instrument separation.
 Overly smooth highs are not my thing.
  
 I've been rocking the Philips Fidelio S1 for over year as my top IEM, I absolutely love them, but its time for some change.
 Would you guys recommend the HLSX-808 or maybe something different like the Easy UES?
 I do prefer normal instead of "over the ear" IEMS, but if the SQ is worth it, I'll deal with it.
 Thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

pastapipo said:


> Got my eyes on those hlsx-808 for quite some while now, but I am not sure if they will do the trick for me:
> 
> *I am looking for a balanced sound with a mild rise in subbass.*
> Since I mainly listen to Indie/Alternative (with male voices),* I would love some decent instrument separation.*
> ...


 
 Go for it!.....They are exactly as you described!


----------



## cingcut

dwayniac said:


> Out of the case with stock wide bore tips already installed,listening with an iBasso DX50,it sounded warm but balanced. Soundstage seems average to my ears which is fine for me because soundstage matters most when I listen to acoustic jazz which I won't use the TW1 for.
> 
> Treble seems only slightly rolled off thus making detail retrieval just okay while mids seem slightly pushed back which could also affect detail retrieval. Bass has some impact so it doesn't go deep but,BUT,bass responds quite well with enhancement. I chose to use JVC Spiral Dot tips instead of an eq. Bass gets a bit more impact and goes a little deeper.
> 
> My one critique is the plastic shells could be of a higher quality and that they are very,very light and somehow need some weight added.


 
  
 +1 thanksss! i'll skip this, maybe take hlsx 808....


----------



## B9Scrambler

dwayniac said:


> Out of the case with stock wide bore tips already installed,listening with an iBasso DX50,it sounded warm but balanced. Soundstage seems average to my ears which is fine for me because soundstage matters most when I listen to acoustic jazz which I won't use the TW1 for.
> 
> Treble seems only slightly rolled off thus making detail retrieval just okay while mids seem slightly pushed back which could also affect detail retrieval. Bass has some impact so it doesn't go deep but,BUT,bass responds quite well with enhancement. I chose to use JVC Spiral Dot tips instead of an eq. Bass gets a bit more impact and goes a little deeper.
> 
> My one critique is the plastic shells could be of a higher quality and that they are very,very light and somehow need some weight added.


 
  
 TW1 uses plastic for the shells? Hmm....not pleased to hear that. I was under the impression they were metal from the product description.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

The pink **** is so beautiful.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32663517194.html


----------



## crabdog

alizeofeniquito said:


> The pink **** is so beautiful.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-****-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/519064_32663517194.html



Yes but significantly higher price than other hybrids. I just bought the zero so can't even think about another purchase right now


----------



## alizeofeniquito

crabdog said:


> Yes but significantly higher price than other hybrids. I just bought the zero so can't even think about another purchase right now


 
 38usd for a dynamic iem, even if i ask for more discount it still price higher than other hydrid iem.


----------



## crabdog

Yeah well the hybrid is $84. They would want to be very good for that


----------



## CGrish

Soooooooooo.... THE EASY UES 2016 WERE FORWARDED TO MY NEW HOME YESTERDAY (even though I filed the forwarding address after it's attempted arrival, and after the people at USPS told me it was going back to the sender. I even contacted customer support with no response).


Spoiler: My Easy customer service experience



It has been a confusing day and a half and I can honestly say that Easy Earphones has the nicest customer support I've ever experienced. I contacted Easy and asked them to replace them with an HLSX-808 and KZ-HDS1 last week, because it added up to the same price and from the impressions on Head-Fi the UEs didn't sound like my sound preference/signature. He happily agreed to sending those as a replacement and guaranteed that the Easy UEs were being shipped back to him. I then, yesterday, told him my story and offered to pay him extra for the other two IEMs and apologized, he said "No problem, no need pay"...
  
@TwinACStacks Is right, Hu is a very kind understanding man, I guess his business style works because I plan on buying from him for now on.


  
 Now for my impressions of the Easy UEs 2016 (Ownluxe A1)
  
 In my opinion the sound isn't as amazing as the hype built up by Twin, Crab, Lurk, etc., but I only have 10 hours of burn in so far and things can change if you're on that side of the burn in argument (which I have no formulated opinion on).
  
 Bass: Bass is clearly emphasized as everyone has been saying, and I very much agree. The bass is strong, and goes very deep without giving in and maintains itself, it never gets loose/muddy.
  
 Midrange: It's nice and warm and is growing on me quick. I enjoy it very much for the most part but believe there is some upper bass thickening the sound to a point where some vocals don't sound great.
  
 Treble: I honestly don't hear much of that "Ninja Treble", the UEs sound pretty dark/recessed most of the time. The one time I truly notice the "Ninja Treble" is when listening to Contact by Daft Punk when hearing the symbols crash. I honestly wish there was more treble to provide some extra detail/crispness to the music, but I guess that's just me.
  
 Soundstage: They don't have any nice open back airiness. The soundstage is pretty nice for the price, width is pretty great, depth is just average. Nothing sounds really far away, more like you're inside of a recording studio with the artist, standing 5-10 feet in front of them. Vocal/Instrument placement seems great even though sound isn't so 3 dimensional.
  
  
 I do believe these do deserve the hype for bassheads, but I was right, these are not my sound signature. For more analytical purposes I prefer my $11 KZ-ED9 (brass nozzle with some treble taming foam inside) or my $22 Tennmak Pro, they sound better to me, but JMHO.
  
 (I formulated my opinion on these IEMs using my Oneplus X, Nokia 928, and Microsoft Surface Pro 3; Streaming service was Tidal Hifi (Only FLAC tested). None of my equipment is powerful so the full potential of the IEMs could be being held back, but I thought the impedance was low enough. I am also a bit new to Head-Fi and am not 100% sure if I'm doing this right or using correct terms so feel free to correct me.)
  
  
 Grish


----------



## Lurk650

cgrish said:


> Soooooooooo.... THE EASY UES 2016 WERE FORWARDED TO MY NEW HOME YESTERDAY (even though I filed the forwarding address after it's attempted arrival, and after the people at USPS told me it was going back to the sender. I even contacted customer support with no response).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Easy customer service experience
> ...




Give it time. 200hrs time. Lol


----------



## crabdog

I too have not experienced the ninja treble but that suits my preference as I like a darker sound most of the time. They're definitely tuned for fun and not critical listening and I just love that fat bass. I think you will love the 808


----------



## cingcut

i cant take 808. lz (z)02a good alternative?
 i need warm/dark sound with budget < $25.
  
 thanks.


----------



## crabdog

cingcut said:


> i cant take 808. lz (z)02a good alternative?
> i need warm/dark sound with budget < $25.
> 
> thanks.


 
 Hmm I'm not sure if the 02a would suit you. I have the z03a and it's far from being dark. I read that the 02a is very similar but with not so piercing highs.
  
 Do you have any preference for over/under ear types?


----------



## cingcut

crabdog said:


> Hmm I'm not sure if the 02a would suit you. I have the z03a and it's far from being dark. I read that the 02a is very similar but with not so piercing highs.
> 
> Do you have any preference for over/under ear types?


 
  
 oppss. idk what is w shaped sound, i thought it's warm sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 prefer under but over ear, i'll look it first.
  
 thanks.


----------



## ER4S

alizeofeniquito said:


> 38usd for a dynamic iem, even if i ask for more discount it still price higher than other hydrid iem.




So hybrid is better than dynamic driver? That's the whackiest thing that I've met in this site.


----------



## crabdog

cingcut said:


> oppss. idk what is w shaped sound, i thought it's warm sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You could get both the KZ ATE and KZ ZN1 Mini for less than $25. Tenmak Dulcimer is about $20 and very nice. Others will be able to give you more suggestions too.


----------



## Riisalat

er4s said:


> So hybrid is better than dynamic driver? That's the whackiest thing that I've met in this site.




Exactly 38 usd for a dynamic driver ? This is so over priced. China is starting to follow the trends of western brands puttinf high price tags on single dynamic drivers.

Horrbile, this trend needs to end. And im pointing the finger at you mee pinnacle, Dita answer and IE800. Single drivers for 800 dollars ? Blashphemy !

3 drivers > 1 
Quantity > quality


----------



## ChickenButcher

alizeofeniquito said:


> 38usd for a dynamic iem, even if i ask for more discount it still price higher than other hydrid iem.


 
 Dynamic doesn't necessarily mean it's inferior to hybrid. There are awesome single driver dynamic phones like the Pinnacle P1 ($199) that have received much praise for their sound.


----------



## audio123

chickenbutcher said:


> Dynamic doesn't necessarily mean it's inferior to hybrid. There are awesome single driver dynamic phones like the Pinnacle P1 ($199) or Campfire Audio Orion ($349) that have received much praise for their sound.


 

 u forgot the king of dynamic, dita truth


----------



## ER4S

riisalat said:


> Exactly 38 usd for a dynamic driver ? This is so over priced. China is starting to follow the trends of western brands puttinf high price tags on single dynamic drivers.
> 
> Horrbile, this trend needs to end. And im pointing the finger at you mee pinnacle, Dita answer and IE800. Single drivers for 800 dollars ? Blashphemy !
> 
> ...




It's all about tuning. Do you know what tuning is? Tuning means everything in audio. It means both material and moral things. Time, R&D, quality control, sound etc. These are all for good tuning. So, that is not about putting driver(s) into the small case and selling. 

Also, if it is just about driver number, here's the great example from Mr. Suyama (Fitear):

"We tried to make the product for people who loves Etymotic Research ER-4S. They considered purchasing a new earphone and asked us to develop the replacement model.

We learned from our many failures that multi-driver configuration and much bass spoil the greatest appeal of ER-4S."


----------



## audio123

er4s said:


> It's all about tuning. Do you know what tuning is? Tuning means everything in audio. It means both material and moral things. Time, R&D, quality control, sound etc. These are all for good tuning. So, that is not about putting driver(s) into the small case and selling.
> 
> Also, if it is just about driver number, here's the great example from Mr. Suyama (Fitear):
> 
> ...


agreed with you. That dude is being deluded mate. Quality > Quantity. You can have as many drivers as possible but they wont sound as good as a single carefully tuned driver.Riisalat surprised you mentioned pinnacle p1. P1 has arguably the best price to performance ratio.


----------



## Folly

Relax guys. Riisalat was just being sarcastic lol


----------



## Akmola Lola

im trying to make sense about whats being discussed (quantity & quality), can a hybrid sounded similar to a single DD or a single BAD? and vice versa? (duuhh haha) i know that tuning means everything for the SQ, but if a single driver module can produce top notch sound quality then somehow it defeats the purpose of paying extra for multiple drivers (mostly hybrid are priced over $50 as far as what im seeing at AE) and single driver can cost as low as <$10 to over $100 and more.. then it falls back to tuning, if a single DD is well tuned, so you're paying premium for the quality of the tuning.. daym im mumbling and somehow got lost in a labyrinth now... so both are a price factor, quality of tuning (add technology fee there) and number of drivers (adds costs there).. the way i see it there is no wrong or right in this.. unless you compare a badly tuned cheap single driver iem with a hybrid iem.. then quantity equals extra price paid? as a hybrid should sound better than a bad single driver (coorect me if im wrong) or
 compare a well tuned expensive single driver iem with a badly tuned multi driver hybrid iem...?
 fak im lost. hahahha
  
 im just going to trust my ear over the spec after this  i guess.. not going to work for online purchase though


----------



## Riisalat

Oh god i was being sarcastic. 
Sense of humor mate haha sorry !

I trust single drivers more than multiple drivers. The multiple driver crossovers and the dips involved at times drive me nuts and hence i have been edging towards single dynamic drivers 

The pinnacle P1 is in my current wish list,saving a few dollars every to get that little savage all metal goodness ^.^

With 200 dollar iems offering sound this good from such a reputed brand I wonder if china will be able to return fire. The pinnacle is a masterpiece and at a price much lower than its rivals !


----------



## MuZo2




----------



## ER4S

"*Horrbile, this trend needs to end. And im pointing the finger at you mee pinnacle, Dita answer and IE800. Single drivers for 800 dollars ? Blashphemy !*"
  
 It sounds really ironic and funny actually but this one is not: *"Exactly 38 usd for a dynamic driver ? This is so over priced. China is starting to follow the trends of western brands puttinf high price tags on single dynamic drivers."*
  
 I think that's real hahah!


----------



## crabdog

Well I hope that my $50 was well spent on the Shozy Zero. Can't wait to try them. Eh time to play the AE tracking game.


----------



## 1clearhead

That's why instead of shooting higher, I'm shooting sense.....sense on a budget!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 PS, I rather trust my sense of hearing, to get a sense of low price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....just my 2 pennies.


----------



## cingcut

crabdog said:


> You could get both the KZ ATE and KZ ZN1 Mini for less than $25. Tenmak Dulcimer is about $20 and very nice. Others will be able to give you more suggestions too.


 
  
 KZ ZN1 Mini, very interesting but offical store KZ cant ship to my country (ship from russian), will find another seller later.
  
 thanks! really appreciate.


----------



## Legislative

The Dulcimers were $9.99/on special offer at Gearbest a week ago. I rate them above my KZs and I have a few pairs.


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > coil said:
> ...


 
  
 I have a quastion - what`s the biggest single dynamic IEM out there atm?


----------



## MuZo2

There are few 14mm DD iems.


----------



## CoiL

Well... there`s >15mm in my ears atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...in full-wooden housing (except nozzle edges) ...and it`s "sounding like full-sized headphone"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 And I call it NUN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hint what it is)


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> Well... there`s >15mm in my ears atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How many VE Monks do you have laying around?
 You guys are obsessed ;P


----------



## MuZo2

I think sony ex1000 and 600 are 15mm too.


----------



## CoiL

pastapipo said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Well... there`s >15mm in my ears atm
> ...


 
 Ordered only one - and The ONE(NUN) it is!


----------



## MuZo2

Pics?


----------



## audio123

er4s said:


> "*[COLOR=000000]Horrbile, this trend needs to end. And im pointing the finger at you mee pinnacle, Dita answer and IE800. Single drivers for 800 dollars ? Blashphemy ![/COLOR]*"
> 
> It sounds really ironic and funny actually but this one is not: *"Exactly 38 usd for a dynamic driver ? This is so over priced. China is starting to follow the trends of western brands puttinf high price tags on single dynamic drivers."*
> 
> I think that's real hahah!


i second this. Many a times people look at drivers count and determine if its worth it.


----------



## CoiL

Later. I`m still fine-tuning them (port hole configuration testing) and finishing them (Stain+oil)


----------



## zest

twinacstacks said:


> You seem to be in a TINY Minority here. Most think these are great Earphones. Definitely NOT useless. Although I don't listen to much Metal.
> 
> Maybe it's your source.
> 
> ...


 
 They're good but not great unless you're basshead, they're too unbalanced, if you're coming from bassy or warm&sweet earphones, the gap in bass quantity is not too much, if you're more into balanced or worse, bright signature, Easy UEs are not for you.
 I've been doing some long listening with flat earphones (Ety MC5) to reset my brain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, to be sure my previous IEMs had not to much influence.
  


kr0mka said:


> I said useless for any heavier music, not everything. I've compared the sound with my iPhone 5 and the Realtek ALC892 integrated into my PC's motherboard and the hissy, unpleasant mid is noticeable on every one of them.
> 
> 
> I've had multiple iems from Brainwavz and a pair of KZ's (ED10, and some other ones) before that. None of them had that unpleasantly sounding guitars like the UEs. Just my personal opinion.


 
 Iphone 5 output impedance (4-5 ohm), and I guess ALC892, is not the best with low impedance earphones, with a risk of frequency variations, they're better for portable headphones or big impedance IEMs (>=32-40 ohm).
 I have no problem with guitar, I just tried Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Child (Slight Return).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZBlqcbpmxY


----------



## loomisjohnson

not to rain on this parade, but i just was informed that the credit card i've been using on the aliexpress site has been hacked into via china (some scam with applepay). this might be god's way of telling me to stop buying headphones. all, please take due precautions with your financial info.


----------



## zest

crabdog said:


> Well I hope that my $50 was well spent on the Shozy Zero. Can't wait to try them. Eh time to play the AE tracking game.


 
 Same here, I'm expecting a more balanced sound than Easy UEs, warm&sweet rather than basshead.(ordered mine from ShenzhenAudio on ebay)


----------



## crabdog

zest said:


> Same here, I'm expecting a more balanced sound than Easy UEs, warm&sweet rather than basshead.(ordered mine from ShenzhenAudio on ebay)


 
 I ordered from ShenzhenAudio too. $10 cheaper than Penon. Dunno why, slower shipping maybe? I also asked Bill about the carry case which is not listed in his description but he confirmed it does come with case.


----------



## zest

Great news, I have some cheap replacement case, but I prefer the original.


----------



## Saoshyant

Totally off topic, but bought a bag for Earphone/Dap storage.  It could stand to be bigger, but it's not like I'd need to take the whole collection on a trip.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Totally off topic, but bought a bag for Earphone/Dap storage.  It could stand to be bigger, but it's not like I'd need to take the whole collection on a trip.



Cmon you just wanted an excuse to carry a handbag! Mine is super bad and bright pink lol but it has 6 compartments. Not for travel through.


----------



## Saoshyant

Good thing I like my new handbag! Great color of blue.


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> i cant take 808. lz (z)02a good alternative?
> i need warm/dark sound with budget < $25.
> 
> thanks.




VJJB K4


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> not to rain on this parade, but i just was informed that the credit card i've been using on the aliexpress site has been hacked into via china (some scam with applepay). this might be god's way of telling me to stop buying headphones. all, please take due precautions with your financial info.




Well that sucks. Gonna have to watch out for that. After these 3 I'm waiting on get here I'll be done for quite a while and will delete my card info from AliBaba Pay


----------



## fenodi

crabdog said:


> Well I hope that my $50 was well spent on the Shozy Zero. Can't wait to try them. Eh time to play the AE tracking game.



Waiting for its review vs 2016 ue


----------



## wastan

muzo2 said:


> Pics?



Yeah, I've gotta see this. Is there a "making of" album?


----------



## CoiL

wastan said:


> muzo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pics?
> ...


 
 Sorry, no pics from making process. But pics will come very soon, about 1h, oil is "sucking in"  and then to photo-session


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Sorry, no pics from making process. But pics will come very soon, about 1h, oil is "sucking in"  and then to photo-session


 

 Sweet, always love checking your handy work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So is the Nun created off Monks? Gotta jump over to the D2 thread, mine came yesterday


----------



## cingcut

legislative said:


> The Dulcimers were $9.99/on special offer at Gearbest a week ago. I rate them above my KZs and I have a few pairs.


 

 thankss! make that dulc on top my shortlist.



zest said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Well I hope that my $50 was well spent on the Shozy Zero. Can't wait to try them. Eh time to play the AE tracking game.
> ...


 




lurk650 said:


> cingcut said:
> 
> 
> > i cant take 808. lz (z)02a good alternative?
> ...




im with you zest. i need warm/dark & sweet rather than basshead (but with tight budget. lol)
zircon enought for me. VJJB K4 some people said has strong bass so i'll skip this. but thanks lurk, really appreciate it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> thankss! make that dulc on top my shortlist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warm means it leans towards bass right? K4 is warm and dark


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Warm means it leans towards bass right? K4 is warm and dark


 
 It is indeed. Warm, dark and tasty.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> It is indeed. Warm, dark and tasty.


 

 does it sound good for vocals? im waiting for mine


----------



## crabdog

Vocals are full and intimate. Some people might find the bass a bit boomy but neither mids or highs are recessed. They're really unique in that way among my growing collection of BUDGET gear. I think relative to their price they are outstanding but remember I'm only new to all this.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Vocals are full and intimate. Some people might find the bass a bit boomy but neither mids or highs are recessed. They're really unique in that way among my growing collection of BUDGET gear. I think relative to their price they are outstanding but remember I'm only new to all this.


 

 I trust u mate at least your judgement is balanced!


----------



## RedJohn456

Just got this amp in, VE RunABOUT 2.0 - holy schiit!!!


----------



## audio123

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-2016-new-original-Holyserpent-H3-in-ear-sports-earphones-running-mobile-phone-wire-in/32636558842.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.53.ZZRdXj&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_7&btsid=b5c6d0f1-3c9c-4719-b9bb-15de7e747082
  
 sports iem


----------



## HiFiChris

coil said:


> wastan said:
> 
> 
> > muzo2 said:
> ...


 
  
 One hour is over, we want to see pictures!


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> cingcut said:
> 
> 
> > thankss! make that dulc on top my shortlist.
> ...


 




crabdog said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Warm means it leans towards bass right? K4 is warm and dark
> ...




aye lurk but not too strong like basshead. 

why u not recommend k4 crab? too much iem, eh?

maybe both of you MUST write K4 review.


----------



## crabdog

cingcut said:


> aye lurk but not too strong like basshead.
> 
> why u not recommend k4 crab? too much iem, eh?
> 
> maybe both of you MUST write K4 review.



I don't think I have enough experience to write a review but I would definitely recommend k4 to anyone who wants a warm sound with big bass but still manage good detail.


----------



## Lurk650

I unfortunately second the net enough experience to write a full on review. The male vocals are a bit thick, this can be good or can be bad, depending on tastes. Other than that they are solid. If you mainly listen to Rock or Metal they are perfect. Kick drums sound fantastic.


----------



## carltonh

Someone asked how big dynamic drivers get....Well, 15mm in earbuds are common, but there is the Sony XB90EX which is an IEM with 16mm drivers. They are still a good deal at $82 on Amazon, they absolutely sound great, and aren't terribly bassy as you might think, just a little bit. But many people would probably find something they like better at that price with all the new stuff out. Supposedly where they shine most is their ability to take lots of power and EQ for people who want quality subbass that melts your brains, without sacrificing mid or treble.


----------



## hqssui

The one I found recently is LINDY CROMO IEM-75. Its a dual dynamic earphone 15mm + 7mm. Its available in Amazon UK. Philips Tx1 has 13.5 mm driver.


----------



## CoiL

hifichris said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > wastan said:
> ...


 
 Sorry! Had lot to do and have a bad camera too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well... here it comes...
  
 Monks have sinned...

  


Spoiler: Warning: Hardcore Monk Pr0n!


----------



## To.M

wow, CoiL you are a modmaster!


----------



## shadowrider0204

Hello there tell me the best IEMs which can be worn over ear available on ali expressaround 50$ and dont need amp to drive them.
1. Which have very detailed sound means I could hear every instrument something like that but not treble heavy.
2. Seconds ones I wanna know about are seriously bass heavy but nt like u can only hear bass but they give out bass properly.
Help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Lurk650

shadowrider0204 said:


> Hello there tell me the best IEMs which can be worn over ear available on ali expressaround 50$ and dont need amp to drive them.
> 1. Which have very detailed sound means I could hear every instrument something like that but not treble heavy.
> 2. Seconds ones I wanna know about are seriously bass heavy but nt like u can only hear bass but they give out bass properly.
> Help is greatly appreciated




Just Message Easy and let him know you are a Headfi member and he will lower the price a little. These do require burn in to sound the best BUT do fit your requirements 

2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Earbuds Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
 http://s.aliexpress.com/NzaqUFbi 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## shadowrider0204

lurk650 said:


> Just Message Easy and let him know you are a Headfi member and he will lower the price a little. These do require burn in to sound the best BUT do fit your requirements
> 
> 2016 New Easy UEs Custom Made Around Ear Earphone Dual Unit In-Ear Dynamic HIFI Earbuds Double Dynamic Stereo In Ear Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/NzaqUFbi
> (from AliExpress Android)



Thanks bro and if u can
Tell me about vsonic vsd3s too thanks


----------



## Lurk650

shadowrider0204 said:


> Thanks bro and if u can
> Tell me about vsonic vsd3s too thanks


 
 Can't help ya there. Only VSonic I've heard was the GR02 Bass Edition and hated it


----------



## shadowrider0204

lurk650 said:


> Can't help ya there. Only VSonic I've heard was the GR02 Bass Edition and hated it



Hmm so these custom ones u mentioned seems gud can u give me a bit of review of them so I can final them like the sound stage , balanced or bassy , sound details etc


----------



## Lurk650

shadowrider0204 said:


> Hmm so these custom ones u mentioned seems gud can u give me a bit of review of them so I can final them like the sound stage , balanced or bassy , sound details etc


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-ues-customs-2016/reviews/15754 everything Twin says here I second it. It's on the bassy side esp OOTB but it becomes more controlled with burn in, it will be there when called upon and settled when not needed. Mids are forward and detailed. I can't get enough of acoustic guitars and vocals (male & female). Treble is not bright, its not dark.I want to say soundstage is avg to above avg but I think that also depends on source/amp. Going from 4th Gen iPod Touch Line Out to E12 to my Fiio X1 Line Out to E12 the sound stage height and depth gained quite a bit and also micro details came out a lot more. Width maybe got a hair smaller.


----------



## bhazard

Replacement QT5 should get here Monday. Have the Fidue balanced cable now as well so I'll give that a go.
  
 On a side note, the HTC 10 has a pretty good dac/amp in it. It's driving my AKG 7XX, and it sounds excellent.


----------



## cingcut

crabdog said:


> I don't think I have enough experience to write a review but I would definitely recommend k4 to anyone who wants a warm sound with big bass but still manage good detail.


 
  


lurk650 said:


> I unfortunately second the net enough experience to write a full on review. The male vocals are a bit thick, this can be good or can be bad, depending on tastes. Other than that they are solid. If you mainly listen to Rock or Metal they are perfect. Kick drums sound fantastic.


 
 my playlist 99% male vocals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
@Lurk650 @crabdog
 take your time for k4 review.
 thank you both for your responses.




  


coil said:


> Sorry! Had lot to do and have a bad camera too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skullophile

bhazard said:


> Replacement QT5 should get here Monday. Have the Fidue balanced cable now as well so I'll give that a go.
> 
> On a side note, the HTC 10 has a pretty good dac/amp in it. It's driving my AKG 7XX, and it sounds excellent.


 Qt5 could have the biggest soundstage of any Iem from what's been said about them. Running them
Balanced might increase the stage! What's your balanced Dap of choice?


----------



## AudioDHD

bhazard said:


> Replacement QT5 should get here Monday. Have the Fidue balanced cable now as well so I'll give that a go.
> 
> On a side note, the HTC 10 has a pretty good dac/amp in it. It's driving my AKG 7XX, and it sounds excellent.




What happened to your original pair , was it a quality control issue? Did you have to send them back or they let you keep them? Also have a spare Fidue MMX cable and have been keen to get the QT5 next when the shozy Zero honeymoon subsides.

Would you still recommend the QT5 and are they comfortable for extended listen? Am wondering if they will stay put while Im moving around painting large canvases on the ground?

Apologies for all the questions. Am keen to make the most informed decision possible before taking the plunge! My current collection is : Fidue A83, Zeros, 808s , IE80s , Tennmak Pro , Easy M2 etc etc..


----------



## vapman

If anyone here has the Music Maker TK13, please let me know if you have an amp and if it works well with one. The Tomahawk's sound didn't change at all when you used it with an amp, so I am curious if the Tk13 can take advantage of a powerful amp. I'm very curious to see if it's a basshead IEM.


----------



## audio123

audiodhd said:


> What happened to your original pair , was it a quality control issue? Did you have to send them back or they let you keep them? Also have a spare Fidue MMX cable and have been keen to get the QT5 next when the shozy Zero honeymoon subsides.
> 
> Would you still recommend the QT5 and are they comfortable for extended listen? Am wondering if they will stay put while Im moving around painting large canvases on the ground?
> 
> Apologies for all the questions. Am keen to make the most informed decision possible before taking the plunge! My current collection is : Fidue A83, Zeros, 808s , IE80s , Tennmak Pro , Easy M2 etc etc..


if the qt5 can win the a83, i am definitely getting the qt5


----------



## Akmola Lola

vapman said:


> If anyone here has the Music Maker TK13, please let me know if you have an amp and if it works well with one. The Tomahawk's sound didn't change at all when you used it with an amp, so I am curious if the Tk13 can take advantage of a powerful amp. I'm very curious to see if it's a basshead IEM.


 my tk12 did sounded better with fiio Q1, bass sounded more solid and with more punch, sub bass more visible but i did not notice differences on the high area, but, im not sure whether providing more volume can produce the same result with an amp though.. i got Ting en route to me.. was considering Tomahawk too..


----------



## crabdog

Wow 2 more new hybrids from Zhiying,  a 1+1 and 2+1. Looks like this trend will continue in 2016, as well as detachable cables.


----------



## AudioDHD

crabdog said:


> Wow 2 more new hybrids from Zhiying,  a 1+1 and 2+1. Looks like this trend will continue in 2016, as well as detachable cables.




Maybe by 2017 quad drivers like the QT5 can be had for similar price to TK13..!


----------



## airomjosh

audiodhd said:


> Maybe by 2017 quad drivers like the QT5 can be had for similar price to TK13..!


 
 Actually , you dont need to wait for 2017. There's a taobao DIY shop selling an IEM which have 6 drivers. I tried to buy a pair but theyre already sold out and will take 30 days to finish another batch of production. Im really interested because according to some buyers theyre better than w4 and 535.


----------



## Riisalat

airomjosh said:


> Actually , you dont need to wait for 2017. There's a taobao DIY shop selling an IEM which have 6 drivers. I tried to buy a pair but theyre already sold out and will take 30 days to finish another batch of production. Im really interested because according to some buyers theyre better than w4 and 535.


i saw easy selling these too. I think he has them in stock


----------



## AudioDHD

airomjosh said:


> Actually , you dont need to wait for 2017. There's a taobao DIY shop selling an IEM which have 6 drivers. I tried to buy a pair but theyre already sold out and will take 30 days to finish another batch of production. Im really interested because according to some buyers theyre better than w4 and 535.




Nice+! Dont want to get into the whole quality vs quantity thing from the previous pages but surely if they are putting that much time and effort into fitting six drivers in an IEM you'd epect some decent work put into the tuning. .


----------



## Riisalat

audiodhd said:


> Nice+! Dont want to get into the whole quality vs quantity thing from the previous pages but surely if they are putting that much time and effort into fitting six drivers in an IEM you'd epect some decent work put into the tuning. .





There wasnt an argument! It was a joke ! Probably tuned, it has crossovers and other shizzles


----------



## airomjosh

a quad driver IEM which the seller boasts better than 846, some buyers confirmed this but who knows if theyre in connivance with the seller. i hope someone will get these, i love their transparent shell. DIY IEM makers are now getting bolder in their claims


----------



## peter123

riisalat said:


> i saw easy selling these too. I think he has them in stock




I don't think they've got stock. I've been waiting for a pair for quite some time and also got message yesterday that it'll be 30 more days wait....


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> I don't think they've got stock. I've been waiting for a pair for quite some time and also got message yesterday that it'll be 30 more days wait....


 
 I wonder how that works "(2991 pieces available)" lol. Maybe that's how many unbuilt units they have in pieces.


----------



## audio123

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-DIY-Aluminum-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heavy-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones-Headphones/519064_32666331622.html
  
 any takers?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-DIY-Aluminum-Hifi-Stereo-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Heavy-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earphones-Headphones/519064_32666331622.html
> 
> any takers?


 
 I've reached my maximum buys for this month but I saw these and my finger is twitching. I love the color coding and wish more had similar (looking at you 808s!) The cable looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I've reached my maximum buys for this month but I saw these and my finger is twitching. I love the color coding and wish more had similar (looking at you 808s!) The cable looks pretty sweet too.


 
 yes my finger is twitching too. it looks sweet!


----------



## audio123

damn this is beautiful.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-QingYin-20-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-DIY-Kill-SE315/1825606_32662405867.html


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> damn this is beautiful.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-QingYin-20-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-DIY-Kill-SE315/1825606_32662405867.html


 
 Stop torturing me! D: Spotted these a couple days ago and so far have resisted adding them to my wishlist. Since I have the 808 I don't think I need them unless people start saying they're heaps better lol (btw hated my 808 at first but after solid burn in and tip rolling I've come to appreciate them).


----------



## Riisalat

peter123 said:


> I don't think they've got stock. I've been waiting for a pair for quite some time and also got message yesterday that it'll be 30 more days wait....




And another month for shipping. Its almost like giving birth, mama headphone is going to make a little one after papa headphone does his thing.


----------



## AudioDHD

audio123 said:


> damn this is beautiful.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-QingYin-20-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-DIY-Kill-SE315/1825606_32662405867.html




Was just in AE looking (admiring) those! but just know if I got them and was impressed inevitably this would lead to being more curious about their QT5s and Id get them anyway .. such is the curse..

Those 6 driver ones with 30 day wait till next batch cost about the same as the QT5 and Shockwaves ! They look sweet indeed ! Got my hopes up thinking they costs same as TK13 as previously mentioned. .


----------



## FUYU

airomjosh said:


> a quad driver IEM which the seller boasts better than 846, some buyers confirmed this but who knows if theyre in connivance with the seller. i hope someone will get these, i love their transparent shell. DIY IEM makers are now getting bolder in their claims




Got any link? Might check them out.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Are there any inexpensive (sub-$25) over ear IEMs you'd recommend? I have never tried over ears and I'd like to give them a shot.


----------



## crabdog

93excivic said:


> Are there any inexpensive (sub-$25) over ear IEMs you'd recommend? I have never tried over ears and I'd like to give them a shot.


 
 I love my Tenmak Piano: http://tinyurl.com/hx96j4c 
  
 and Tenmak Pro is meant to be good too: http://tinyurl.com/hmaekmq


----------



## audio123

too many iems to catch


----------



## To.M

+1 Tennmak Piano, like crabdog I have the same object of love  

as for standard iems I recommend Joyroom E107, they should be definitely more popular (like Tennmak products, to be honest)


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I love my Tenmak Piano: http://tinyurl.com/hx96j4c
> 
> and Tenmak Pro is meant to be good too: http://tinyurl.com/hmaekmq


 

 thks for converting


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> If anyone here has the Music Maker TK13, please let me know if you have an amp and if it works well with one. The Tomahawk's sound didn't change at all when you used it with an amp, so I am curious if the Tk13 can take advantage of a powerful amp. I'm very curious to see if it's a basshead IEM.




Like Akmola said an amp did help the sound of the TK12 (my ibasso D14 dac/amp from computer and my E12). I have sold them and the 13 should be here in about a week. Both Peter and Twin have wrote a review in the 13. Bass has been improved and it was already a basshead worthy IEM with the 12


----------



## audio123

@crabdog have u been to soundproofbros b4?


----------



## Saoshyant

Does anyone have any experience with the SMSL Idol?  Looks like an interesting and inexpensive portable Dac/Amp.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the SMSL Idol?  Looks like an interesting and inexpensive portable Dac/Amp.


 

 have experience with smsl sap 5 only


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> @crabdog have u been to soundproofbros b4?


 
 I haven't. I try to avoid going to BKK unless it's absolutely necessary but next time I go to MBK I will definitely check it out, they've got some very nice inventory.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I haven't. I try to avoid going to BKK unless it's absolutely necessary but next time I go to MBK I will definitely check it out, they've got some very nice inventory.


 

 yes their inventory is very nice


----------



## bluxheart

crabdog said:


> I've reached my maximum buys for this month but I saw these and my finger is twitching. I love the color coding and wish more had similar (looking at you 808s!) The cable looks pretty sweet too.




Why are these diy earphones? Or is it jsut the name?


----------



## 93EXCivic

crabdog said:


> I love my Tenmak Piano: http://tinyurl.com/hx96j4c
> 
> and Tenmak Pro is meant to be good too: http://tinyurl.com/hmaekmq


 
  
  


to.m said:


> +1 Tennmak Piano, like crabdog I have the same object of love
> 
> as for standard iems I recommend Joyroom E107, they should be definitely more popular (like Tennmak products, to be honest)


 
  
 Cool. I will grab a pair of Pianos. Would these work fairly well thru a FiiO Q1?


----------



## Saoshyant

They work fairly well through a Sansa Clip Zip, so I imagine a Q1 would be quite an improvement!


----------



## carltonh

93excivic said:


> Cool. I will grab a pair of Pianos. Would these work fairly well thru a FiiO Q1?


 

 Yes, I have the Pianos and the Q1 and I like them together.


----------



## 93EXCivic

carltonh said:


> Yes, I have the Pianos and the Q1 and I like them together.


 
 Cool. Well ordered. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Lurk650

So my TK13 which I ordered two days after the TK Maple shipped 2 days before the Maple lol. Today marks exactly two weeks since I ordered the Monk Plus and according to the shipping they were dispatched to ATC two days ago. The wait continues. My xduoo x3 will be here in a few hours and I'll RB it and battle it against my Fiio X1


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> So my TK13 which I ordered two days after the TK Maple shipped 2 days before the Maple lol. Today marks exactly two weeks since I ordered the Monk Plus and according to the shipping they were dispatched to ATC two days ago. The wait continues. My xduoo x3 will be here in a few hours and I'll RB it and battle it against my Fiio X1



Tk13. I'm so jelly.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> So my TK13 which I ordered two days after the TK Maple shipped 2 days before the Maple lol. Today marks exactly two weeks since I ordered the Monk Plus and according to the shipping they were dispatched to ATC two days ago. The wait continues. My xduoo x3 will be here in a few hours and I'll RB it and battle it against my Fiio X1


 

 x3 > x1
 even x2 sounds better hehe


----------



## anticute

Damn, this thread is active.. I'm off for a week, and there are like 30 more pages.. Could someone who has QT5 comment on how they work out of something like a smartphone?


----------



## audio123

one of the best from aliexpress
  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Original-LZ-A3-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Hybrid-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-DIY/1825606_32617323753.html


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Tk13. I'm so jelly.


 
 Yeah, can't wait. Sold my TK12 to Loomis
  


audio123 said:


> x3 > x1
> even x2 sounds better hehe


 
 Hoping for that, esp for $30 more! I had one issue the other day where the X1 wouldn't turn on til I held the Reset button. Then the past few days I encountered where if I don't "OK" the message about headphones not being connected to the Line Out before the screen times out I would need to hold the reset button bc the screen wouldn't wake. So basically if I ever forget to hit the message (I.e. turn on player, put in earphones and turn on amp before 30 secs) and I don't have a paper clip my player just sits powered on and unusable. Pretty bad bug IMO


----------



## slowpickr

Anyone heard any news about the LZ A2 comeback?  At least I think I recall they were going to bring it back...


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> too many iems to catch


 
  

  
 Not a Chinese IEM but the lead designer named Tang is Chinese and I find he's done a really good job. I think Meowth agrees.


----------



## bhazard

anticute said:


> Damn, this thread is active.. I'm off for a week, and there are like 30 more pages.. Could someone who has QT5 comment on how they work out of something like a smartphone?


 
 The QT5 is very sensitive ohm wise, meaning a smartphone can drive it with ease.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just got a pair of kjjb k4 and can share some initial impressions:
 aesthetics, fit and finish are excellent--definitely a class above kz and other budget faves; they look and feel like a $50-100 iem. comfort is likewise excellent--very light, easy to get good seal; isolation surprisingly good for such a small form factor. sonically, these are a classic v-shape--bass and treble forward, mids somehat thin and recessed. bass has a lot of quantity and well controlled, though not particularly deep--you don't feel a lot of subbass. mids, as stated, are not emphasized and somewhat in the back of the mix. high end is quite smooth, slightly rolled off at the extremes and non-fatiguing; neither hyper-detailed nor overly bright. soundstage fairly small, but imaging precise--you can place instruments  accurately on the stage. overall, a very "airy" sound; not as revealing as some pricier iems (the tk12 comes to mind) or an in-your face rush like the hlsx808; more of a laidback presentation, but non the worse for it.


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Like Akmola said an amp did help the sound of the TK12 (my ibasso D14 dac/amp from computer and my E12). I have sold them and the 13 should be here in about a week. Both Peter and Twin have wrote a review in the 13. Bass has been improved *and it was already a basshead worthy IEM with the 12*


 

 I didn't ever hear the 12 and I'm awful curious to see if the 13 is basshead worthy.
  
 Nobody in the best bass IEMs thread knew about the 12 so I was curious to buy it and see how it stacks up, but now the 13 is out and I've seen Twin post about it, and I usually trust his judgement after getting a few different IEMs on his word.
  
 I guess this'll be seeing if I agree with you guys on if it's basshead or not


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Look what just showed up at my door:  *MusicMaker TW1 ER4* 
  
 Please forgive the quick cellphone picture:
  

  
 Out of the box this thing has some bass kick.  I wonder if it will tame down after burn in.
  
 The housings are SUPER tiny, a little hard to insert in the ear, but once in, they are super light.  
  
 Cable and build is very nice.  
  
 ..


----------



## B9Scrambler

bloodypenguin said:


> Look what just showed up at my door:  *MusicMaker TW1 ER4*
> 
> Please forgive the quick cellphone picture:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Snazzy! Could you possibly post an image without the eartips on? Curious to see what the nozzle looks like. s]


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I didn't ever hear the 12 and I'm awful curious to see if the 13 is basshead worthy.
> 
> Nobody in the best bass IEMs thread knew about the 12 so I was curious to buy it and see how it stacks up, but now the 13 is out and I've seen Twin post about it, and I usually trust his judgement after getting a few different IEMs on his word.
> 
> I guess this'll be seeing if I agree with you guys on if it's basshead or not




Quality Basshead level? Lol.


----------



## goodluck4u

bette i.valux (230+hours) - HLSX 808 (100+hours)

After more than 100hours of the 808, the difference unveiled.
both sound signatures are very similar but the 808 has better isolation and 3d images than the bette. especially the 808 sounds tighter bass.


----------



## Lurk650

goodluck4u said:


> bette i.valux (230+hours) - HLSX 808 (100+hours)
> 
> After more than 100hours of the 808, the difference unveiled.
> both sound signatures are very similar but the 808 has better isolation and 3d images than the bette. especially the 808 sounds tighter bass.


 
 How does it have better isolation? They are the same exact design despite the back port hole being in a different location.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Since no mods addressed my inquiry as to whether or not these were safe to talk about, talk I will!! **Until advised otherwise of course**
  
 I figure they are safe to talk about since they are clearly not JVC HA-FXT90s. Yes the housing is very similar, but design wise everything else is very different.
  

  
 As mentioned, these Tingos strongly resemble the FXT90, an iem which I am very familiar with (have two, one more-or-less unused as backup). The plastic used is of good quality and they feel very solid. The rubber strain relief on the housing is quite flexible which came as a surprise.
  
 The cable is similar to those used by KZ, but not nearly as sticky (it's more like the EDse's excellent cable) and a touch thinner above the y-split (about the same as the HDS1, which is thin). Microphonics are pretty poor, but wearing them over-ear is possible and works wonders. Certainly not my favorite cable, but acceptable.
  
 The inline mic and controls are great! Callers say I sound very clear. All three buttons are fully compatible with my HTC One M8 with the +/- ones enabling track skipping. 
  
 Now, for the important part. Did you enjoy the sound of the FXT90? Maybe you thought the soundstage was too small, or there was a bit too much midbass. Well rejoice! Tingo maintained the same aggressive signature as the JVCs, but upped the soundstage in a notable way. Ootb I was very pleased with how airy they were. Midbass has also been toned down. It's not necessarily better, but more of a preference change. Other than that their mids, detail, clarity, instrument separation, etc. are all spot on and go head-to-head with the JVCs which are no slouch. These things are awesome for metal and rock, and have just enough bass and warmth to work well with electronic and hip hop.
  
 Also, the stats said the drivers were 7mm. Nah son. They look nigh identical to the FXT90s 5.8mm drivers, so they've got to be around the same size, 6mm at most.
  
 I bought them here but they're no longer available; http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Tingo-High-Quality-Best-Bass-3-5mm-Earphones-Headphones-For-IPhone-Samsung-Xiaomi-MP3-4/32616758390.html
  
 Maybe someone will find them on Taobao or another like site. Either way, I strongly recommend checking them out if you're looking for an aggressive sounding dual driver with a good mic and Android compatible controls. Since my FXH30 doesn't have a mic, these will probably become my go-to daily drivers. So far they're been doing a great job.


----------



## audio123

loomisjohnson said:


> i just got a pair of kjjb k4 and can share some initial impressions:
> aesthetics, fit and finish are excellent--*definitely a class above kz and other budget faves;* they look and feel like a $50-100 iem. comfort is likewise excellent--very light, easy to get good seal; isolation surprisingly good for such a small form factor. sonically, these are a classic v-shape--bass and treble forward, mids somehat thin and recessed. bass has a lot of quantity and well controlled, though not particularly deep--you don't feel a lot of subbass. mids, as stated, are not emphasized and somewhat in the back of the mix. high end is quite smooth, slightly rolled off at the extremes and non-fatiguing; neither hyper-detailed nor overly bright. soundstage fairly small, but imaging precise--you can place instruments  accurately on the stage. overall, a very "airy" sound; not as revealing as some pricier iems (the tk12 comes to mind) or an in-your face rush like the hlsx808; more of a laidback presentation, but non the worse for it.


 
 you sir are spot on


----------



## Akmola Lola

bloodypenguin said:


> Look what just showed up at my door:  *MusicMaker TW1 ER4*
> 
> Please forgive the quick cellphone picture:
> 
> ...


looks cool, might be getting this haha.. im interested with musicmaker that im putting a plan to slowly collect the line, except shockwave, that will be much later haha


----------



## Townyj

Shipping from Easy on Ali Express.. whats the usual shipping time? Its been a month and i still havent had a pair of iems arrive. This is with the free shipping option. Seems quite a long time to me.


----------



## kahaluu

It's been taking 2 to 3 weeks to receive various items from them.


----------



## Townyj

I am in Australia. Its 4 weeks exactly tomorrow since i ordered the Easy M2, says it hasnt even left China.


----------



## goodluck4u

lurk650 said:


> How does it have better isolation? They are the same exact design despite the back port hole being in a different location.


 
  
 It is hard to explain.  I easily understand the different between the 808 and the bette. Blue one is bette , Gold one is 808
  
  
  

  
 the back holes are the same location as following:
  

  

  
 White piece is spin fit I found on Japanese amazon.  As the bette with spin fit has different signature from the bette with original M size piece, it is hard to discern.  one with spinfit might be near isolation and 3D images of the 808. (the 808 with normal pieces is different signature from the bette with spin-fit.) I guess this is the improve points of th 808 from the bette.


----------



## Wokei

Brainwavz BLU-200 review up!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-200/reviews/15991
  
 Thank you for reading ...woot woot


----------



## Lurk650

goodluck4u said:


> It is hard to explain.  I easily understand the different between the 808 and the bette. Blue one is bette , Gold one is 808
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You need to use the same tips on both though. The 808 is wide bore and the Bette is narrow. Plus two different shapes which will cause different isolation (seal to block outside noise)


----------



## goodluck4u

lurk650 said:


> You need to use the same tips on both though. The 808 is wide bore and the Bette is narrow. Plus two different shapes which will cause different isolation (seal to block outside noise)


 
  
 I see. when two earphones uses the same pieces and under the same condition, the 808 is better isolation and 3d images than the bette, but it is similar sound signature with.
 The first picture is a shot of  bulk packages both the 808 and the bette.
  
 isolation and 3D image: the 808 with original M piece >= the bette with spin fit > the bette with original M piece.


----------



## Sound Eq

hello everyone so which is now the best iem in this thread
  
 something with great bas, mids, highs, and soundstage


----------



## nolife1123

townyj said:


> Shipping from Easy on Ali Express.. whats the usual shipping time? Its been a month and i still havent had a pair of iems arrive. This is with the free shipping option. Seems quite a long time to me.



Depends on your luck imo, I still haven't received my Easy M2 even tho it left china on april 21st and I originally bought it on march 29th (47 days now), but as for the other things I've heard/read it's pretty fast for free shipping.


----------



## Sound Eq

nolife1123 said:


> Depends on your luck imo, I still haven't received my Easy M2 even tho it left china on april 21st and I originally bought it on march 29th (47 days now), but as for the other things I've heard/read it's pretty fast for free shipping.


 
 it looks likw my sendiy m2 which i have and did not like


----------



## Townyj

nolife1123 said:


> Depends on your luck imo, I still haven't received my Easy M2 even tho it left china on april 21st and I originally bought it on march 29th (47 days now), but as for the other things I've heard/read it's pretty fast for free shipping.




Damn ok.. i see they say it can take from 15-45 days on the free shipping. Just hope it arrives before i leave away for a few weeks at the end of june.


----------



## nolife1123

sound eq said:


> it looks likw my sendiy m2 which i have and did not like


 
 It is NOT the Sendiy M2, it's the same body and everything (but the cable) with a DIFFERENT DRIVER! And from what we've been reading, it's not exactly superior to the Sendiy M2 driver, which I and the rest of us were thinking we're getting from the description.


----------



## audio123

Who is still digging havi b3 pro 1


----------



## nolife1123

audio123 said:


> Who is still digging havi b3 pro 1


 
 I would've if it werent for the build issues and if I could afford it . I'm really into neutrality.


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> Who is still digging havi b3 pro 1


----------



## B9Scrambler

nolife1123 said:


> I would've if it werent for the build issues and if I could afford it . I'm really into neutrality.




The crack in mine has split the housing in two. It's still holding together, but I fear touching it. Funny part is that it's only been out of the case a couple times since the review. Sad, cause it's a great earphone.


----------



## nolife1123

b9scrambler said:


> The crack in the on mine has split the housing in two. It's still holding together, but I fear touching it. Funny part is that it's only been out of the case a couple times since the review. Sad, cause it's a great earphone.


 
 Indeed, shame they didnt work harder on the ruggedness, else I would've somehow collected money for one, if it werent for the power hungryness as well.


----------



## Ofir

I loved my B3! Had it since October 14. Never even amped it and loved it straight from my iPhone 6. Now I'm getting connection issues close to the jack, the right side works at certain angles


----------



## Akmola Lola

nolife1123 said:


> Depends on your luck imo, I still haven't received my Easy M2 even tho it left china on april 21st and I originally bought it on march 29th (47 days now), but as for the other things I've heard/read it's pretty fast for free shipping.


 depend on luck, external factor such as festive season, weather, like force majeure stuff, and also!!!!! depend on the courier.. i had one parcel from easy being violated upon arrival.. tough luck, now everytime i ordered from AE i message seller asking them not to use Sing Post.


----------



## kimD

Anyone purchase Remax 600m?
Seem like better price for $30 only with 2 BAs.


----------



## reluctant_engineer

Well my Havi B3 arrived last week, but it developed a pretty nasty crack on the left earpiece. Oh well, time to ship it for replacement.

 Well atleast i got my KZ- ED9 as backup!


----------



## nolife1123

akmola lola said:


> depend on luck, external factor such as festive season, weather, like force majeure stuff, and also!!!!! depend on the courier.. i had one parcel from easy being violated upon arrival.. tough luck, now everytime i ordered from AE i message seller asking them not to use Sing Post.


 
 It was sent through China Post Registered Airmail tho.


----------



## isai

KimD about the 600m
Follow the conversation to find more about them:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-30-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-and-impressions-sharing-in-construction/60#post_12547652


----------



## kimD

isai said:


> KimD about the 600m
> Follow the conversation to find more about them:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-30-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-and-impressions-sharing-in-construction/60#post_12547652




Thank you so much..


----------



## Lurk650

sound eq said:


> hello everyone so which is now the best iem in this thread
> 
> something with great bas, mids, highs, and soundstage




QT5 and Shockwave 3 are the highest priced and top contenders. Next step would probably be TK13. It also depends on your budget


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> QT5 and Shockwave 3 are the highest priced and top contenders. Next step would probably be TK13. It also depends on your budget


 

 there is flc8s also
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FORREST-FLC8S-IEMs-HiFi-Triple-Driver-Hybrid-2BA-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones/32659231116.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.80.XbZKp9&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=6b8f5fcf-f7ff-4d2a-b460-170a627753df
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/flc-technology/


----------



## kendfw

Deleted


----------



## kendfw

akmola lola said:


> depend on luck, external factor such as festive season, weather, like force majeure stuff, and also!!!!! depend on the courier.. i had one parcel from easy being violated upon arrival.. tough luck, now everytime i ordered from AE i message seller asking them not to use Sing Post.




Agreed with you about avoiding singpost. I finally received my x3. Listening my m2 with x3 now. I'm very satisfied with my second order of m2. Not missing my sendiy m2 with the recently received easy m2. Louder and similar SQ.


----------



## 1clearhead

goodluck4u said:


> bette i.valux (230+hours) - HLSX 808 (100+hours)
> 
> After more than 100hours of the 808, the difference unveiled.
> both sound signatures are very similar but the 808 has better isolation and 3d images than the bette. especially the 808 sounds tighter bass.


 

 Thanks for the quick comparison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....good to know!


----------



## 1clearhead

I might be ordering these next week, the *Gediao GD95*. Anyone else knows how they sound?.....and their quality?
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.Mjw8ta&id=530851371122&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
  
 They claim to be the smallest IEM selling today. I have to admit, they do look sweet! Once I order these and receive them, I'll do some comparisons with the now famous budget Joyroom JR-E107.


----------



## bhazard

I purchased a Gediao set awhile ago (forget what it was). They were pretty good, but nothing really set it apart from lots of others in their price range.


----------



## carltonh

So someone said that we can't talk about a Chinese IEM that borrows the SE846 model number, is that correct? We talk about plenty of Chinese IEMs that borrow the IE800 model number, and some that even borrow the shell design, but aren't outright clones. In American case law at least, a model number cannot be trademarked. It is only when they falsely claim to be an original that they are fairly banned from discussion, like some CKR9LTDs and such, as I understand it.
  
 I don't have any of the Chinese SE846 models, but I note that both Easy and HCK have one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

carltonh said:


> So someone said that we can't talk about a Chinese IEM that borrows the SE846 model number, is that correct? We talk about plenty of Chinese IEMs that borrow the IE800 model number, and some that even borrow the shell design, but aren't outright clones. In American case law at least, a model number cannot be trademarked. It is only when they falsely claim to be an original that they are fairly banned from discussion, like some CKR9LTDs and such, as I understand it.
> 
> I don't have any of the Chinese SE846 models, but I note that both Easy and HCK have one.




No idea. I bought Easy's SE846. Haven't said a peep about it because of the CKR9 debacle, just in case. I did cover Tingo's HA-FXT90 "themed" earphone a few pages back however. That thing is f'ing boss for ~25 CAD.


----------



## carltonh

b9scrambler said:


> No idea. I bought Easy's SE846. Haven't said a peep about it because of the CKR9 debacle, just in case. I did cover Tingo's HA-FXT90 "themed" earphone a few pages back however. That thing is f'ing boss for ~25 CAD.


 
 Your SE846 doesn't say "Shure" anywhere on the packaging, right? As long as not, I want to hear your review. I was burned by the Tingo FL800, so not really interested in their products. LOL.


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> No idea. I bought Easy's SE846. Haven't said a peep about it because of the CKR9 debacle, just in case. I did cover Tingo's HA-FXT90 "themed" earphone a few pages back however. That thing is f'ing boss for ~25 CAD.




Yeah, I really wish they could stop doing that, especially Easy. Use the same shells, sure, but putting some other company's logo on them has to be bad for business, at least for a seller who has a lot of clients from here. They might release some real gem, but no one will be able to recommend it, and I'm sure some of us are reluctant to buy fakes even if they are good..


----------



## anticute

Other question: has anyone tried that 50mm DD + 6 BA fullsize that Easy is selling? Not at all sure how that would work (wouldn't the DD overpower the BA's?), but I suppose if could be an interesting concept of it works..


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> Yeah, I really wish they could stop doing that, especially Easy. Use the same shells, sure, but putting some other company's logo on them has to be bad for business, at least for a seller who has a lot of clients from here. They might release some real gem, but no one will be able to recommend it, and I'm sure some of us are reluctant to buy fakes even if they are good..


 
  
 Agreed. The feedback I left specifically said leave off the Shure branding so they could be talked about on some popular online forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Tingos unfortunately have JVC branding (poorly copied), which I was not expecting to see. The pictures showed a blank back plate. Didn't look photoshopped out. They're really good and different enough from the FXT90 to have been sold on their own merits. Disappointing that they had to toss on some false branding.


----------



## Niyologist

kimd said:


> Anyone purchase Remax 600m?
> Seem like better price for $30 only with 2 BAs.




Oooo. Another IEM that caught my attention. Thanks for showing this.


----------



## robervaul

Hey guys I have a question, here in Brazil when we buy a product from other country that costs more than USD $50, the government chargers us 60% of taxes. How does it work in your country?


----------



## Riisalat

robervaul said:


> Hey guys I have a question, here in Brazil when we buy a product from other country that costs more than USD $50, the government chargers us 60% of taxes. How does it work in your country?


 govt charges 80 percent here. Just ask the seller to remove packaging and declare it 5~10 usd.


----------



## mebaali

robervaul said:


> Hey guys I have a question, here in Brazil when we buy a product from other country that costs more than USD $50, the government chargers us 60% of taxes. How does it work in your country?


 
 It's more like a Russian roulette for me. We have something like 30% duty fee on importing electronic items that costs more than 10000 Indian rupees (roughly 150 US$). Unfortunately, this valuation is purely at the discretion of customs officer's subjective perspective. I had instances where I had to pay double the cost of IEMs I had imported, as duty fee (case in point, Brainwavz 0).
  
 Many a times, when the parcels that comes through China registered airmail or Hong Kong posts, I rarely ever had to pay any duty (Singapore post though fast has always created a duty fee situation for me). Also when the package is small and light weight, more often than not, escapes any duty fee.


----------



## audio123

it is never ending.
 aliexpress will have new iems every fortnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we just have to click add to cart


----------



## kimD

Spotted PMV, feel like better price too for hybrid IEM 
 http://penonaudio.com/PMV-A-01


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> I purchased a Gediao set awhile ago (forget what it was). They were pretty good, but nothing really set it apart from lots of others in their price range.


 
 Thanks! ....I'll just play it safe and just buy one to see if I personally like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





b9scrambler said:


> No idea. I bought Easy's SE846. Haven't said a peep about it because of the CKR9 debacle, just in case. I did cover Tingo's HA-FXT90 "themed" earphone a few pages back however. That thing is f'ing boss for ~25 CAD.


 
  
 Good to know!


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Spotted PMV, feel like better price too for hybrid IEM
> http://penonaudio.com/PMV-A-01


yes this looks good.


----------



## AudioDHD

b9scrambler said:


> Agreed. The feedback I left specifically said leave off the Shure branding so they could be talked about on some popular online forums.
> 
> The Tingos unfortunately have JVC branding (poorly copied), which I was not expecting to see. The pictures showed a blank back plate. Didn't look photoshopped out. They're really good and different enough from the FXT90 to have been sold on their own merits. Disappointing that they had to toss on some false branding.




$148 for the Easy 846 is bang on $50 above the TK13 .. wish the Chinese would stop the blatant copies but luckily Easy has the number and not the brand name on them and as others have mentioned writing your impressions shouldnt be a problem? Would be great if someone could compare them with the TK13 and TK12..


----------



## hqssui

kimd said:


> Spotted PMV, feel like better price too for hybrid IEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


audio123 said:


> yes this looks good.


 
  
 There are few reviews of PMV-A01 here.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem


----------



## B9Scrambler

audiodhd said:


> $148 for the Easy 846 is bang on $50 above the TK13 .. wish the Chinese would stop the blatant copies but luckily Easy has the number and not the brand name on them and as others have mentioned writing your impressions shouldnt be a problem? Would be great if someone could compare them with the TK13 and TK12..




The brand name is on them unfortunately. You might notice the images are very careful to never show the outside of the housing. At least it's a quality print. I'll give them that, haha.

I will say that I had access to the FLC8S for ten days, putting 30+ hours on them over that time (with the intention of writing a review). The SE846 hybrid has been a much more pleasurable experience for me than the FLC with any of the tuning settings I tried. I would have been sorely disappointed had I put down the cash on the FLC.


----------



## Riisalat

Wow the 846 is better than the flc8s ? Or at least on your opinion? Thats wowza !

Just look at the se215s on aliexpress. They are sold as se215s and the logos arent there in the picture but the actual product looks identical to the original and the packaging too. The only way i could tell was by checking out the memory foam.

I kid you not, they sound really close too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

riisalat said:


> Wow the 846 is better than the flc8s ? Or at least on your opinion? Thats wowza !
> 
> Just look at the se215s on aliexpress. They are sold as se215s and the logos arent there in the picture but the actual product looks identical to the original and the packaging too. The only way i could tell was by checking out the memory foam.
> 
> I kid you not, they sound really close too.




I didn't say better, just that I enjoyed them more. The FLC is a great product without a doubt, they just felt a little stale to my ears. I wasn't expecting much from these 846s, but they're actually quite nice. 

I've got the SE215 from Ali as well. They sound great for the price but are clearly a flat out copy (packing and accessories are spot on like you said) and not worthy of discussion in these forums.


----------



## hqssui

b9scrambler said:


> The brand name is on them unfortunately. You might notice the images are very careful to never show the outside of the housing. At least it's a quality print. I'll give them that, haha.
> 
> I will say that I had access to the FLC8S for ten days, putting 30+ hours on them over that time (with the intention of writing a review). The SE846 hybrid has been a much more pleasurable experience for me than the FLC with any of the tuning settings I tried. I would have been sorely disappointed had I put down the cash on the FLC.


 
  
 Easy SE846 sounds interesting, - wondering how the sound signature like? are they bass heavy? Is the sound tunable like with various filters or such.
  
 TIA


----------



## Koolpep

b9scrambler said:


> I didn't say better, just that I enjoyed them more. The FLC is a great product without a doubt, they just felt a little stale to my ears. I wasn't expecting much from these 846s, but they're actually quite nice.
> 
> I've got the SE215 from Ali as well. They sound great for the price but are clearly a flat out copy (packing and accessories are spot on like you said) and not worthy of discussion in these forums.


 


 You can see the S and E in the standard Shure font on them. I also wish they would stop ripping off intellectual property. And stop littering the product name with rubbish like this: Quote: "New SE846 4Units 3 Balanced Armature With Dynamic Earphone SE535 K3003 UE900 DIY Headset Custom Made SE846 Around Ear Earphone"
  
 What is that supposed to tell you? A UE900S, sounds nothing like a SE846 or K3003 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing on them is custom made.
  
 Since we now clearly established it's a fake - please don't discuss it anymore.
  
 Anyhow - am done with Easy now - still selling fakes. Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## audio123

is this the easy 846
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Easy-Wooden-Grain-SE846-4-Drive-Units-3BA-with-1DD-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Headphone/32659578969.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.23.zcfj9x&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=8d537b62-c4cd-4e16-adc5-5499b329e089


----------



## B9Scrambler

koolpep said:


> Since we now clearly established it's a fake - please don't discuss it anymore.
> 
> Anyhow - am done with Easy now - still selling fakes. Tsk tsk tsk.


 
  
 I agree. We already established they were fakes way back when they first showed up in the forums, which is why they haven't been discussed so far. It's also why you will find a complete lack of any description of sound, build quality, accessories, etc. anywhere. It certainly is disappointing that Easy sells fakes since he is capable of creating and selling unique products.


----------



## audio123

gorgeous looking iem!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrived-Easy-K300-3-Unit-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-3BA-Headphone-Good-as-k3003-DIY/32575125859.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.33.zcfj9x&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=8d537b62-c4cd-4e16-adc5-5499b329e089


----------



## Ewen

koolpep said:


> You can see the S and E in the standard Shure font on them. I also wish they would stop ripping off intellectual property. And stop littering the product name with rubbish like this: Quote: "New SE846 4Units 3 Balanced Armature With Dynamic Earphone SE535 K3003 UE900 DIY Headset Custom Made SE846 Around Ear Earphone"
> What is that supposed to tell you? A UE900S, sounds nothing like a SE846 or K3003 -
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Name dropping is usual on all sites like eBay or AE, sellers are trying to get the maximum visibility with the most popular names in a category, quite irritating when you're acyually looking for the genuine product.
  


b9scrambler said:


> I agree. We already established they were fakes way back when they first showed up in the forums, which is why they haven't been discussed so far. It's also why you will find a complete lack of any description of sound, build quality, accessories, etc. anywhere. It certainly is disappointing that Easy sells fakes since he is capable of creating and selling unique products.


 
 Really sad, because if it's really sounding good and is finely tuned we won't be able to discuss it and share with others.
 With 94 orders, it looks successful anyway.


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> gorgeous looking iem!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrived-Easy-K300-3-Unit-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-3BA-Headphone-Good-as-k3003-DIY/32575125859.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.33.zcfj9x&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=8d537b62-c4cd-4e16-adc5-5499b329e089


 
 Me likey this. I wonder if that "hole" at the back is a vent or just aesthetic? Very interesting.
_Edit: Wow _$50 price difference between black and white cable oO eh nvm it's 3ba vs 1ba.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Me likey this. I wonder if that "hole" at the back is a vent or just aesthetic? Very interesting.
> _Edit: Wow _$50 price difference between black and white cable oO eh nvm it's 3ba vs 1ba.


 

 same my finger is twitching now
*Color: black cable(2unit balanced armature with dynamic) white cable(this is 3 unit 2balanced armature with dynamic )*
*Headphones category: HIFI, Monitor*


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> gorgeous looking iem!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrived-Easy-K300-3-Unit-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-3BA-Headphone-Good-as-k3003-DIY/32575125859.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.33.zcfj9x&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=8d537b62-c4cd-4e16-adc5-5499b329e089




Nice cable... Felt like an expensive IEM


----------



## Akmola Lola

b9scrambler said:


> I agree. We already established they were fakes way back when they first showed up in the forums, which is why they haven't been discussed so far. It's also why you will find a complete lack of any description of sound, build quality, accessories, etc. anywhere. It certainly is disappointing that Easy sells fakes since he is capable of creating and selling unique products.


 
  
 didnt know that easy creates n sell his earphones on his shop.. i was thinking more like a normal shop that obtains the products from a manufacturer elsewhere.. because most of his listed products are also being sold by other shop like hck.. thus why the confusing names for the exact same product, plus the full model name listed didnt help either.. like lz z03a here and zo2a there etc etc.. tk maple vs tk fengyin, just to name a few.. not that it matters though as long as its not a copy from other established brands (i hope).


----------



## B9Scrambler

akmola lola said:


> didnt know that easy creates n sell his earphones on his shop.. i was thinking more like a normal shop that obtains the products from a manufacturer elsewhere.. because most of his listed products are also being sold by other shop like hck.. thus why the confusing names for the exact same product, plus the full model name listed didnt help either.. like lz z03a here and zo2a there etc etc.. tk maple vs tk fengyin, just to name a few.. not that it matters though as long as its not a copy from other established brands (i hope).




I don't know if he makes and tunes them himself but he does sell Easy Earphone branded products, like the Easy UE models and the Sendiy model they took over.


----------



## Akmola Lola

b9scrambler said:


> I don't know if he makes and tunes them himself but he does sell Easy Earphone branded products, like the Easy UE models and the Sendiy model they took over.


 i thought the easy ue were actually called Ownluxe A1 saw it in photos in AE but i dunno maybe its rebranding stuff.. but its only sold in easy shop though so might be legit.. if its good, its good.. i personally find TK12 the most engaging iem ive ever heard and its a china iem.. the thought that i can experience sounds like TK12 without spending over 300 dollar really made me happy lol.. coz i cant really splash that kind of cash for an iem, yet.


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> i thought the easy ue were actually called Ownluxe A1 saw it in photos in AE but i dunno maybe its rebranding stuff.. but its only sold in easy shop though so might be legit.. if its good, its good.. i personally find TK12 the most engaging iem ive ever heard and its a china iem.. the thought that i can experience sounds like TK12 without spending over 300 dollar really made me happy lol.. coz i cant really splash that kind of cash for an iem, yet.




Yeah it's the Ownluxe A1, can't buy anywhere else but Easy though. Search Ownluxe A1 and it's just Chinese sites, don't think I saw for sale though. 

TK12 and 13 top notch sound for under $100. Now imagine the SW3 at around $200-300 and all the rave reviews about how good that one is.


----------



## loomisjohnson

kimd said:


> Anyone purchase Remax 600m?
> Seem like better price for $30 only with 2 BAs.


I'd be interested in more impression of these 600m as well....bass response, clarity, etc


----------



## BudgetListener

Havent been here for a couple months now. Have there been some new gems released lately?


----------



## carltonh

Does anyone have experience with a good sound quality MMCX cable with mic that is not too expensive? The purpose is portable use of my **** UES. I have one from the Tennmak Piano, although good for the Piano, when used on the **** UES, it exaggerates highs or cuts bass.


----------



## carltonh

budgetlistener said:


> Havent been here for a couple months now. Have there been some new gems released lately?


 

 Probably in order of hype (legitimate or not) and approximate price are: ZhiYin QT5, Shockwave III, LZ A3, TK13, TK12, Shozy Zero, Easy (Ownluxe) UEs, Sendiy M2, HLSX 808, Easy UE2, **** UES, Easy M2, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, LZ Z03A/Z02A, VJJB K4, Joyroom E107, and QKZ W1 for exercise.
  
 Probably forgot a few.


----------



## CGrish

loomisjohnson said:


> I'd be interested in more impression of these 600m as well....bass response, clarity, etc



They talked about it in the $30 Chinese IEM thread. Sounds like they are pretty balanced except for an extended treble.


----------



## BudgetListener

carltonh said:


> Probably in order of hype (legitimate or not) and approximate price are: ZhiYin QT5, Shockwave III, LZ A3, TK13, TK12, Easy (Ownluxe) UEs, Sendiy M2, HLSX 808, Easy UE2, **** UES, Easy M2, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, LZ Z03A/Z02A, VJJB K4, Joyroom E107, and QKZ W1 for exercise.
> 
> Probably forgot a few.




Thank you.
Yeah, I was expecting a long list like that. I have the Rock Zircons (Which I like) but wanted to get some more balanced and overally "better" earphones. I am just afraid that more expensive iem's dont have such a good bang for the buck.


----------



## fenodi

robervaul said:


> Hey guys I have a question, here in Brazil when we buy a product from other country that costs more than USD $50, the government chargers us 60% of taxes. How does it work in your country?



I think every country have that policy with different amount. Here in Indonesia we have to pay tax fee for goods more than us$ 50. % of charge depend on goods type.
For iem it could be 30% and could be more following the officer calculation.


----------



## kimD

loomisjohnson said:


> I'd be interested in more impression of these 600m as well....bass response, clarity, etc




You make me itchy hands, just agreed with seller in s'pore and place order later


----------



## anticute

carltonh said:


> Probably in order of hype (legitimate or not) and approximate price are: ZhiYin QT5, Shockwave III, LZ A3, TK13, TK12, Easy (Ownluxe) UEs, Sendiy M2, HLSX 808, Easy UE2, **** UES, Easy M2, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, LZ Z03A/Z02A, VJJB K4, Joyroom E107, and QKZ W1 for exercise.
> 
> Probably forgot a few.




Sounds about right, nice summary


----------



## codearm2

Boarseman CX98
 Are this IEM sounds as good as it's name?


----------



## Akmola Lola

carltonh said:


> Probably in order of hype (legitimate or not) and approximate price are: ZhiYin QT5, Shockwave III, LZ A3, TK13, TK12, Easy (Ownluxe) UEs, Sendiy M2, HLSX 808, Easy UE2, **** UES, Easy M2, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, LZ Z03A/Z02A, VJJB K4, Joyroom E107, and QKZ W1 for exercise.
> 
> Probably forgot a few.


 
  
 didnt see Shozy Zero in there.. hahahahahha btw nice list.. there are too many china iem now and this helps narrow it down.


----------



## Riisalat

The qkz w1 pro is surprisingly good. Been using it to workout and to take calls. Surprisingly nice for the money.


----------



## Wokei

akmola lola said:


> didnt see Shozy Zero in there.. hahahahahha btw nice list.. there are too many china iem now and this helps narrow it down.


 
  

  
 Zero idea ..what you talking about ! Muahahaaaaa


----------



## Riisalat

Th





wokei said:


> Zero idea ..what you talking about ! Muahahaaaaa


this little carving on the wood gave me ...... wood


----------



## Akmola Lola

wokei said:


> Zero idea ..what you talking about ! Muahahaaaaa


 
  
 demyu.... hahahahhahaa im on AE strike for now too bad.. even the logo looks nice.. how was it wokei? worth the moneh?


----------



## Wokei

riisalat said:


> Th
> this little carving on the wood gave me ...... wood


 
  
 Can't deny a good man ..more wood fo' ya ! Woot woot
  

  


akmola lola said:


> demyu.... hahahahhahaa im on AE strike for now too bad.. even the logo looks nice.. how was it wokei? worth the moneh?


 
  
 Its worth "Zero" cash ..every cent ! Bang !


----------



## crabdog

I have some Zeros coming soon! No active tracking on them yet but I'm sure there will be 0 problems


----------



## Pastapipo

Ordered the Zero Audio Tenores again 
 Had them two years ago and absolutely loved them, except for the overly smooth highs.
 Since no-one was complaining about the overly smooth highs, it might have been just my pair or my output device.
 Now, much cheaper (25 euros), I could not resist. 
  
 When they arrive, I've got to stack them against my other new toys: HLSX 808, Xiaomi Piston 3, Intopic Jazz i71 and i77.
 I wish I had more ears. Four would be very usefull for A/B-ing.....


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> Ordered the Zero Audio Tenores again
> Had them two years ago and absolutely loved them, except for the overly smooth highs.
> Since no-one was complaining about the overly smooth highs, it might have been just my pair or my output device.
> Now, much cheaper (25 euros), I could not resist.
> ...


 
 Happy to say my 808s have improved vastly since day 1. Burnin or brainin dunno and don't care.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Happy to say my 808s have improved vastly since day 1. Burnin or brainin dunno and don't care.


 
  
 i never burned my iem before, but i tried after getting my TK12 (even bought a splitter), i burned 4 iem at once including my FAD Heaven II, and guess what? it sounded a mile better.. i used to not notice sub bass at all, and very hardly audible bass, but now its all visible and punchy enough... whether its the burn in? i dont know for sure, but i dont care haha.. but i noticed no difference for my other 3 iem that i burned together for around 150-200 hours (Tenore, TK12, ED9), has since stopped burning tenore as it sounded good enough for me.


----------



## Lurk650

TK Maple cleared customs in SF this morning so I should have it tomorrow most likely. Funny since it shipped two days after the TK13 and they haven't updated yet. My Monk Plus say Dispatched to USSFO, showing still in Origin Country.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> TK Maple cleared customs in SF this morning so I should have it tomorrow most likely. Funny since it shipped two days after the TK13 and they haven't updated yet. My Monk Plus say Dispatched to USSFO, showing still in Origin Country.


 
 Eagerly awaiting your impressions on the Maple. Hope we start to see some Series 1 info soon too - Twin and can't remember who else has had them for a while now.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> TK Maple cleared customs in SF this morning so I should have it tomorrow most likely. Funny since it shipped two days after the TK13 and they haven't updated yet. My Monk Plus say Dispatched to USSFO, showing still in Origin Country.


 
  
 mine just shipped out yesterday (TK Maple and TW1), but MusicMaker Ting has cleared customs and i should have it soon too!


----------



## notamethlab

Hey so I read everyone's impressions on the ZhiYin QT5 but did not see any on it's cheaper versions, Z2015 and Z2000, and I say cheaper only because all three bare a similar look. Would anyone that owns these models share their impressions on them? Thanks

 I'll add links for those that want to take a look:

ZhiYin QT5
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Kill-K3003/32640588846.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.72.iFSpEH


Zhiyin Z2015
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-2-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Headset-With-MMCX/32639254069.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.67.iFSpEH

ZhiYIn Z2000
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ZhiYin-Z2000-Dynamic-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Headset-With-MMCX-Cable-PK/32641091716.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.117.iFSpEH


----------



## goodluck4u

notamethlab　HCK and its peripheral spread strong selles campains in Japanese of some earphones like z2000 by twitter and blog. As a result, many Japanese buy one but some people wrote it is good on twitter but their messages look like hollow advertisements. Perhaps after a few weeks there will be the tangible information about z2000 in Japanese. I think it is like mob psychology. and then I keep not closing them.


----------



## goodluck4u

codearm2 said:


> Boarseman CX98
> Are this IEM sounds as good as it's name?


 
  
 IMHO,　CX98 is a slightly subclass of  LZ-Z03A and Tennmak pro.  However, CX98 has more beautiful treble than Z03A and the pro have.


----------



## Gracesheng

Ausdom ANC7 Active Noise Cancelling Bluetooth Headphone global review wanted:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805756/ausdom-anc7-active-noise-cancelling-bluetooth-headphone-impressions-thread-global-review-wanted
  
 If you are interested in an Active Noise Cancelling Bluetooth Headphone, just have a try


----------



## Townyj

Finally got my Easy M2.... Holy Bass Batman!! The black tips are useless, but the fitted silver ones sound pretty good with EDM/Rap and Pop etc. V Shaped sound with sucked out mids. They aren't amazing iems, so i will give them away as a gift to a good friend. He needs a new set of iems so it works out good and uses EQ. Had high hopes for the Sendiy which i didn't receive. Bit of a bummer really.


----------



## crabdog

townyj said:


> Finally got my Easy M2.... Holy Bass Batman!! The black tips are useless, but the fitted silver ones sound pretty good with EDM/Rap and Pop etc. V Shaped sound with sucked out mids. They aren't amazing iems, so i will give them away as a gift to a good friend. He needs a new set of iems so it works out good and uses EQ. Had high hopes for the Sendiy which i didn't receive. Bit of a bummer really.


 
 Yeah I think the M2 hype train was derailed fairly quickly.


----------



## HiFiChris

pastapipo said:


> Ordered the Zero Audio Tenores again
> Had them two years ago and absolutely loved them, except for the overly smooth highs.
> Since no-one was complaining about the overly smooth highs, it might have been just my pair or my output device.
> Now, much cheaper (25 euros), I could not resist.


 
  
 I guess it's production tolerance - my Carbo Tenore sounds v-shaped, with a strong sub-bass and a treble peak both at 2.5 and 8 kHz.


----------



## MuZo2

25 Euros where?


----------



## yoowan

townyj said:


> Finally got my Easy M2.... Holy Bass Batman!! The black tips are useless, but the fitted silver ones sound pretty good with EDM/Rap and Pop etc. V Shaped sound with sucked out mids. They aren't amazing iems, so i will give them away as a gift to a good friend. He needs a new set of iems so it works out good and uses EQ. Had high hopes for the Sendiy which i didn't receive. Bit of a bummer really.


 
 Yep, same experience over here. Got my easy m2 almost two months after my order. After 50 hours of burn-in bass is too big and still bleeds way too much into the mids. This one won't have much eartime. Feel a bit cheated by easy's change of driver. This is probably the risk you run when you dabble around in the world of Chinese budget earphones. I'll be more careful next time. I hope the hlsx808 which should arrive next week fares better.


----------



## Pastapipo

hifichris said:


> I guess it's production tolerance - my Carbo Tenore sounds v-shaped, with a strong sub-bass and a treble peak both at 2.5 and 8 kHz.


 
  
 Oh snap. I'll let you guys know. I'm afraid Peter is right again and its just the sound signature.
  
  


muzo2 said:


> 25 Euros where?


 
  
Amazon Japan


----------



## AudioDHD

carltonh said:


> Probably in order of hype (legitimate or not) and approximate price are: ZhiYin QT5, Shockwave III, LZ A3, TK13, TK12, Easy (Ownluxe) UEs, Sendiy M2, HLSX 808, Easy UE2, **** UES, Easy M2, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, LZ Z03A/Z02A, VJJB K4, Joyroom E107, and QKZ W1 for exercise.
> 
> Probably forgot a few.




Pretty much nailed it from highest (QT5) to lowest , would put the Shozy Zeros in there after the TK12, Easy M2s are meh imo..

IMO: Current King = QT5
Sub $200 Champion = LZ A3
Sub $100 Winner = TK13
Sub $60 Bargain = Shozy Zero
Sub $40 Steal = HLSX 808

 Plenty of other gems .. and more gems waiting to be discovered no doubt!


----------



## audio123

shockwave 3 or qt5 for vocals


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> Yeah I think the M2 hype train was derailed fairly quickly.




Agreed, probably to a fair extent because of the driver change. The people who've received the Sendiy seem to have liked it, me included. Too bad, the Sendiy is pretty darn good..


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> Pretty much nailed it from highest (QT5) to lowest , would put the Shozy Zeros in there after the TK12, Easy M2s are meh imo..
> 
> IMO: Current King = QT5
> Sub $200 Champion = LZ A3
> ...




I'm sorry but the way things are around here I have to ask: you do own (or have extensively heard) all of these yourself right?


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> audiodhd said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much nailed it from highest (QT5) to lowest , would put the Shozy Zeros in there after the TK12, Easy M2s are meh imo..
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## Riisalat

charliemotta said:


> +1


 i would write +2 to but apparently im not allowed to post small replies. 

I recieved my LZ A3 today, although a little late to the party, i wasnt exactly blown away. They are good but i am not shivering out of my pants like everyone hyped. The hype is sky rocketing my expectations and then even if its good im a little letdown.


----------



## Townyj

I went for the middle ground on that list. Sooo lets see how the TK13 turns out. Should be here in a few more days.


----------



## Saoshyant

Honestly with a list like that, it might help to also put side notes of the type of sound sig they have. Something great for a detailed listener might be a little lackluster for someone more concerned with a fun signature.


----------



## Riisalat

These two need to get a room.


----------



## Ewen

townyj said:


> Finally got my Easy M2.... Holy Bass Batman!! The black tips are useless, but the fitted silver ones sound pretty good with EDM/Rap and Pop etc. V Shaped sound with sucked out mids. They aren't amazing iems, so i will give them away as a gift to a good friend. He needs a new set of iems so it works out good and uses EQ. Had high hopes for the Sendiy which i didn't receive. Bit of a bummer really.


 

 I find it agressively L Shaped with the silver nozzles, with EQ it's much better.


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> These two need to get a room.


 
 Be some funky robot thang goin' on right there


----------



## Wokei

riisalat said:


> These two need to get a room.










podster said:


> Be some funky robot thang goin' on right there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Sorry! Had lot to do and have a bad camera too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You are an artist Coil, love you work


----------



## Vishal

riisalat said:


> I recieved my LZ A3 today, although a little late to the party, i wasnt exactly blown away. They are good but i am not shivering out of my pants like everyone hyped. The hype is sky rocketing my expectations and then even if its good im a little letdown.




Same case with me buddy. 
I received Easy UE's two days before and was more than excited to listen them but to me they are worthy of that much hype here.. 
They are good but not extraordinary. 
Some people say to give them 200hrs burn in and sound will change drastically... Well let's see. 
I am hoping for the best.


----------



## mebaali

My HLSX 808 has cleared customs and on its way to my town, should get them in a day or two.
  
 Very excited about how they will sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (BTW, my first hybrid of any kind)
  
  
  
  
 (p.s. Letv all Metal are working great with some EQ. I have turned the bass and mids down to a few notches in foobar's equalizer addon, the resulting sound is more musical, transparent and clear than it was without EQ. This is, as if a veil has been removed from the overall sound signature with thickness or fullness that i experienced earlier is virtually gone)


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but the way things are around here I have to ask: you do own (or have extensively heard) all of these yourself right?



+3. IMO, carltonh's way of ranking them based on amount of hype/price was pretty clever, though. Gives a new reader a summary of which hype trains are currently at the station, without attempting to rank them in terms of quality etc.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The *only* Extraordinary IEM (non-CIEM) That I have heard recently, IMHO,  is the Shockwave III. Simply Stellar and gets better the more you listen to it. BUT it comes with a pricetag. Some are Claiming the QT5 is as good with a bigger soundstage, which I don't quite get. How do you get bigger than a 360 Degree soundstage which is what the Shockwave brings to the table? It remains to be seen. I have a Pair of the highly Touted DQSM2 coming so when I pony up enough $$$ I will get the QT5 then we should have a Real shootout....
  
 The TK13 is approaching extraordinary. It takes the Best of the TK12 and tempers it towards the Shockwave III's sound signature.
  
 Also the Shozy Zero is turning out to be quite good as burn in time increases. No Brainer for the $$$.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Riisalat

All metal finish, i could wrap them around me and touch the metal bits in ways that might void the warranty. 

But i love how the alien really brings out the characteristics of iems and makes each of them sound unique. Like the se215 sounded craaazy intimate and enjoyable, id be singing without knowing it. The lz a3 is really mature and then gives you some fun body and bass. Its like a really mature girl, who also knows how to have fun on the weekends.

But oh the match <3

Where do you guys find these gifs ? :V


----------



## Riisalat

vishal said:


> Same case with me buddy.
> I received Easy UE's two days before and was more than excited to listen them but to me they are worthy of that much hype here..
> They are good but not extraordinary.
> Some people say to give them 200hrs burn in and sound will change drastically... Well let's see.
> I am hoping for the best.




The i own the easy ue2, i absolutely love the ue2s. Fun, musical, spacious , well seperation. I think the ue2 really deserves more attention. The 2016 ue drew so much attention the easy ue2 went silent.


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are an artist Coil, love you work


 
 Thanks!  Well, I do have "artist" papers - I`m designer by profession
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mebaali said:


> My HLSX 808 has cleared customs and on its way to my town, should get them in a day or two.
> 
> Very excited about how they will sound
> 
> ...


 
 As always, looking foward to Your impressions. Mine are still... somewhere. Btw, It is also my first hybrid IEM, hope it doesn`t disappoint!


----------



## 93EXCivic

riisalat said:


> These two need to get a room.


 

 What IEMs are those?


----------



## FUYU

93excivic said:


> What IEMs are those?




LZ A3s


----------



## Podster

fuyu said:


> LZ A3s


 

 Or better known as Thor's Hammer


----------



## Riisalat

podster said:


> Or better known as Thor's Hammer


 
 Is it because they are heavy ? :V


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> Is it because they are heavy ? :V


 

 That works too but for me it's the shape, man has a pair of these and a pair of ear keg's (Twin's beloved Shockwave III"S) and you have a prime Norse party "Hammer and Suds"


----------



## peter123

My review of the Alpha & Delta D2 is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16008


----------



## notamethlab

Anyone own both the Shozy Zero and HLSX 808? 

How do they sound compared to each other and how would you compare them to say the LZ0A3, Easy UEs 2016 or TK12?


----------



## RedJohn456

notamethlab said:


> Anyone own both the Shozy Zero and HLSX 808?
> 
> How do they sound compared to each other and how would you compare them to say the LZ0A3, Easy UEs 2016 or TK12?


 

 Shozy zero is darker than the Z02A, but the Zero is better overall. Bigger soundstage, detailed mid range and sub bass for days


----------



## Lurk650

Well got back from Sacramento and USPS was delivering my TK Maple about 5 in later. Listening right now. Initial impression...Me likey! Listening via my XDuoo X3 w/ Fiio E12 & Auvio Large tips. Bass is well controlled and extends well, mid range is slightly recessed but the detail is there, highs are dark/smooth. Overall clarity is well done. They are lightweight and fit easily. Isolation is average. Sound stage has a nice width. Good amount of airyness. I can see myself listening to these for hours. Closest competitor is the VJJB K4 (Price & Wood factor) and these blow them out of the water.
  
 EDIT: After an hour of listening the highs are coming out to play, and fluidity is building. Slight sibilance to "S" but I can easily live with it, the Bette is a bit worse to my ears. These are pretty damn forgiving with lower quality tracks (kinda how the TK12 was). I have a really good feeling these will burn in nicely. No more updates til I get at least 100-150 hours on them.


----------



## robervaul

Xiaomi Piston Air http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Xiaomi-Piston-Air-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Capsule-Earbuds-with-Mic-Remote-for-Phone/32668623095.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.50.4gFm9s
 Capsule Designing


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> Xiaomi Piston Air
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Xiaomi-Piston-Air-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Capsule-Earbuds-with-Mic-Remote-for-Phone/32668623095.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.50.4gFm9s
> Capsule Designing




Thanks for your updated a piston Air here


----------



## thesheik137

Has anyone tried out the 3BA version of the Easy UE custom?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html


----------



## BudgetListener

Is there any Chinese Iem that can beat the Hifiman Re400 for less than 40 dollars?


----------



## AudioDHD

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but the way things are around here I have to ask: you do own (or have extensively heard) all of these yourself right?




I did write IMO , have the 808s and Zeros , the rest are from reading through this thread.. pics of my humble collection so far ..


----------



## Charliemotta

audiodhd said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but the way things are around here I have to ask: you do own (or have extensively heard) all of these yourself right?
> ...


 
 Well as long as you wrote IMO....that changes everything...


----------



## anticute

audiodhd said:


> I did write IMO , have the 808s and Zeros , the rest are from reading through this thread.. pics of my humble collection so far ..




So that's a "no", then.


----------



## AudioDHD

anticute said:


> So that's a "no", then.




No I dont  Starting to feel annoyed tbh.. even if I owned them all its still IMO.

 The short list I wrote was in support of Budget Listeners question about gem IEMs over past few months with the addition of Shozy Zeros , granted I might have put Shockwaves next to QT5s as current Chinese GEM Kings based on people feedback so far .. is it really that far off? Are they not Gems or bang for buck? If Budget Listener purchased any of those based on how much $ he had would he feel dissapointed or misinformed? Who knows but I strongly doubt it. 

Take it with a pinch of salt then, I dont know **** ! There ya go! better  make your own IMO list if you disagree.. moving on.


----------



## notamethlab

audiodhd said:


> I did write IMO , have the 808s and Zeros , the rest are from reading through this thread.. pics of my humble collection so far ..




What are the names of the 3rd iems in the 2ND horizontal row? And are those red ones hlsx 808s?


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> Well got back from Sacramento and USPS was delivering my TK Maple about 5 in later. Listening right now. Initial impression...Me likey! Listening via my XDuoo X3 w/ Fiio E12 & Auvio Large tips. Bass is well controlled and extends well, mid range is slightly recessed but the detail is there, highs are dark/smooth. Overall clarity is well done. They are lightweight and fit easily. Isolation is average. Sound stage has a nice width. Good amount of airyness. I can see myself listening to these for hours. Closest competitor is the VJJB K4 (Price & Wood factor) and these blow them out of the water.
> 
> EDIT: After an hour of listening the highs are coming out to play, and fluidity is building. Slight sibilance to "S" but I can easily live with it, the Bette is a bit worse to my ears. These are pretty damn forgiving with lower quality tracks (kinda how the TK12 was). I have a really good feeling these will burn in nicely. No more updates til I get at least 100-150 hours on them.




I'm beginning to think everything Musicmaker puts out is really, really good.


----------



## anticute

audiodhd said:


> No I dont  Starting to feel annoyed tbh.. even if I owned them all its still IMO.
> 
> The short list I wrote was in support of Budget Listeners question about gem IEMs over past few months with the addition of Shozy Zeros , granted I might have put Shockwaves next to QT5s as current Chinese GEM Kings based on people feedback so far .. is it really that far off? Are they not Gems or bang for buck? If Budget Listener purchased any of those based on how much $ he had would he feel dissapointed or misinformed? Who knows but I strongly doubt it.
> 
> Take it with a pinch of salt then, I dont know **** ! There ya go! better  make your own IMO list if you disagree.. moving on.




I don't think anyone is trying to annoy you, just to clarify. You own two of the five on your list, great, makes it easier to assess the value of said list. 

Anyway, agreeing with moving on.


----------



## Lurk650

slowpickr, yeah I'm really interested to see how these do vs the Shozy Zero but I'm not willing to drop the $60 on them unfortunately


----------



## anticute

slowpickr said:


> I'm beginning to think everything Musicmaker puts out is really, really good.




Still haven't heard any of them, but with every product they're releasing receiving such praise, I think it's just a matter of time until I take the plunge..


----------



## slowpickr

anticute said:


> Still haven't heard any of them, but with every product they're releasing receiving such praise, I think it's just a matter of time until I take the plunge..




As the saying goes "just do it" . 

I don't know if the LG Quadbeat 3 has been mentioned in this thread, but it's getting some serious praise in its own thread. I think it runs around $30 and I'm sure it's Asian made.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Well got back from Sacramento and USPS was delivering my TK Maple about 5 in later. Listening right now. Initial impression...Me likey! Listening via my XDuoo X3 w/ Fiio E12 & Auvio Large tips. Bass is well controlled and extends well, mid range is slightly recessed but the detail is there, highs are dark/smooth. Overall clarity is well done. They are lightweight and fit easily. Isolation is average. Sound stage has a nice width. Good amount of airyness. I can see myself listening to these for hours. Closest competitor is the VJJB K4 (Price & Wood factor) and these blow them out of the water.
> 
> EDIT: After an hour of listening the highs are coming out to play, and fluidity is building. Slight sibilance to "S" but I can easily live with it, the Bette is a bit worse to my ears. These are pretty damn forgiving with lower quality tracks (kinda how the TK12 was). I have a really good feeling these will burn in nicely. No more updates til I get at least 100-150 hours on them.


 
  
 daym mate.. now i cant wait for mine and i need to wait at least 2 more weeks to get it haha.. on the bright side i should be getting MusicMaker Ting today or tomorrow.


----------



## Akmola Lola

anticute said:


> Still haven't heard any of them, but with every product they're releasing receiving such praise, I think it's just a matter of time until I take the plunge..


 
 you should.. i took the plunge for TK12 and worth every penny. not gonna upgrade to TK13 yet, huhu..


----------



## BloodyPenguin

slowpickr said:


> I'm beginning to think everything Musicmaker puts out is really, really good.


 

 Yes, yes they are! 
  
 Everyone product I have tried of theirs is great and they all have distinct, interesting sound signatures.


----------



## bhazard

Edited. QT5 sounds great now. Impressions to come.


----------



## Lurk650

bloodypenguin said:


> Yes, yes they are!
> 
> Everyone product I have tried of theirs is great and they all have distinct, interesting sound signatures.




They are the Tone King indeed. MM knows what they are doing.


----------



## bhazard

Edited.


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> The *only* Extraordinary IEM (non-CIEM) That I have heard recently, IMHO,  is the Shockwave III. Simply Stellar and gets better the more you listen to it. BUT it comes with a pricetag. Some are Claiming the QT5 is as good with a bigger soundstage, which I don't quite get. How do you get bigger than a 360 Degree soundstage which is what the Shockwave brings to the table? It remains to be seen. I have a Pair of the highly Touted DQSM2 coming so when I pony up enough $$$ I will get the QT5 then we should have a Real shootout....
> 
> The TK13 is approaching extraordinary. It takes the Best of the TK12 and tempers it towards the Shockwave III's sound signature.
> 
> ...


shockwave 3 comparable to what totl iem


----------



## lesp4ul

audiodhd said:


> I did write IMO , have the 808s and Zeros , the rest are from reading through this thread.. pics of my humble collection so far ..


 
  
 Did your Zero came with full package and shozy logo engraved?


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> If this veil lifts with burn in or new tips... the QT5 would be my new favorite IEM. Here's hoping. It's so close.




Auvio tips?


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> Auvio tips?


 
 Too small internally. The nozzle on the QT5 is massive like the KEF M200 used to be. The Auvios and Spiral Dots don't fit, which are my go to pairs.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Auvio tips?


 
  
 these seems to work well with my TK12.
  
 got it from local Radioshack, but hard to see them or comply nowadays.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard, well that sucks. Time to custom make something! 

Akmola Lola, mine too. They pretty much work with everything 

Also, just a tiny update but the soundstage of the TK Maple has improved already. Think TK12 levels of depth and width.


----------



## bhazard

Found out the source of that veil on the QT5. Apparently, it is possible to not attach the mmcx connector correctly. I guess it wasn't sitting 100%, as after I reattached it after switching from the balanced cable, I knew something was wrong. Reattached again and gave each side a spin, and the veil and imbalance I was hearing is gone.
  
 These sound awesome now. Definitely worth the price. Fidue balanced cable takes them to another level.
  
 Too bad I can't use my Geek Out V2+ Infinity on my HTC 10 for balanced out.


----------



## bhazard

Haven't stopped listening to the QT5 since I started a few hours ago. They aren't perfect, but they are stupid good. Easily surpasses the Dunu 2k and KEF M200, which were the most expensive iems I used to own. The clarity, detail, and soundstage are very noticeably better than the majority of all the under $200 sets I've heard. I'd love to hear the TK13 or new DSQM against these.
  
 I don't think a 4BA+1DD balanced iem exists for under $350 from anywhere. QT5 + Fidue Balanced Cable + Geek Out V2+ Infinity = seriously good audio.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> @bhazard, well that sucks. Time to custom make something!
> 
> @Akmola Lola, mine too. They pretty much work with everything
> 
> Also, just a tiny update but the soundstage of the TK Maple has improved already. Think TK12 levels of depth and width.


 
 Would be interested to hear how the maple compares to shozy zero.


----------



## Akmola Lola

im interested to see lurk compares the maple vs tenore as he had both.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Would be interested to hear how the maple compares to shozy zero.




Yeah unfortunately I don't have the money for that right now. Hopefully another member can come through.

Akmola Lola, Tenores are more balanced and the Maple are more V-shaped, fun sounding.


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> I did write IMO , have the 808s and Zeros , the rest are from reading through this thread.. pics of my humble collection so far ..




Thanks for clarifying 

Edit : Nice collection btw


----------



## Lurk650

Of course this is all just initial couple hours of listening to get a feel for them and now they are on the burner. I want to describe them as a baby TK12, so far doesn't have the separation or resolution but it's a Damn good sound and is also expected considering no dual BA. Can't wait for the 13s to real see if the baby comparison is right.


----------



## AudioDHD

notamethlab said:


> What are the names of the 3rd iems in the 2ND horizontal row? And are those red ones hlsx 808s?




The 3rd ones from the left are Easy M2s, 3rd from the right are Custom UE DIYs , your correct about the red ones to the right of the Shozy Zeros being 808s.


----------



## equatordog

I just read a new brand called qdc which from china... await the demo!!


----------



## notamethlab

audiodhd said:


> The 3rd ones from the left are Easy M2s, 3rd from the right are Custom UE DIYs , your correct about the red ones to the right of the Shozy Zeros being 808s.




Sorry I wasn't clear , I meant the 1st picture. Which are the 4th pair in the same row as the M2? They're Grey red and blue


----------



## AudioDHD

peter123 said:


> Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Edit : Nice collection btw




Thank you , been tossing between the Shockwaves and QT5s then last night in a moment of weakness (and a bottle of merlot) I made the fatal mistake of looking in best bass IEM thread .. now a pair Sony XB90EX are on the way! .. today all this talk about SW3 and QT5s is giving itchy finger syndrome add alcohol to the mix and its a done deal!


----------



## Pastapipo

audiodhd said:


> Thank you , been tossing between the Shockwaves and QT5s then last night in a moment of weakness (and a bottle of merlot) I made the fatal mistake of looking in best bass IEM thread .. now a pair Sony XB90EX are on the way! .. today all this talk about SW3 and QT5s is giving itchy finger syndrome add alcohol to the mix and its a done deal!


 
  
 Try a bottle of Bordeaux tonight, maybe you'll pick a more balanced IEM instead of a full bodied one


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> Thank you , been tossing between the Shockwaves and QT5s then last night in a moment of weakness (and a bottle of merlot) I made the fatal mistake of looking in best bass IEM thread .. now a pair Sony XB90EX are on the way! .. today all this talk about SW3 and QT5s is giving itchy finger syndrome add alcohol to the mix and its a done deal!




Ha ha, I'm looking forward to hear what you think about them. 



pastapipo said:


> Try a bottle of Bordeaux tonight, maybe you'll pick a more balanced IEM instead of a full bodied one




LOL! Good one


----------



## AudioDHD

notamethlab said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear , I meant the 1st picture. Which are the 4th pair in the same row as the M2? They're Grey red and blue




Those are Fidue A83's.


----------



## crabdog

I just spotted these Hotfi M2 on AE. No idea if they use the Sendiy original, Easy or a new driver but in the pictures they have Sendiy labeling on the plug. I don't own any variant but thought some might find it interesting.
http://tinyurl.com/h7suxe3


----------



## nolife1123

crabdog said:


> I just spotted these Hotfi M2 on AE. No idea if they use the Sendiy original, Easy or a new driver but in the pictures they have Sendiy labeling on the plug. I don't own any variant but thought some might find it interesting.
> http://tinyurl.com/h7suxe3



I honestly wouldn't take my luck on something like that again, especially on the same model.


----------



## notamethlab

audiodhd said:


> Those are Fidue A83's.




Thanks I'll check them out. Nice collection too BTW


----------



## Riisalat

audiodhd said:


> The 3rd ones from the left are Easy M2s, 3rd from the right are Custom UE DIYs , your correct about the red ones to the right of the Shozy Zeros being 808s.



 The red blue easy diy is all about that bass, about that bass, about that bass, no treble.

It has NO treble, how is that even possible ?! I think a 20 db treble boost made it flat -.-


----------



## AudioDHD

crabdog said:


> I just spotted these Hotfi M2 on AE. No idea if they use the Sendiy original, Easy or a new driver but in the pictures they have Sendiy labeling on the plug. I don't own any variant but thought some might find it interesting.
> http://tinyurl.com/h7suxe3




Nice find! That dark wood (please be real) looks sexy quality alongside the chrome details even to my sober stuck at work eyes.. surely its a Sendiy? scraping the bottom of the barrel if its a fake label to lure genuine Sendiy M2 fans.. looking forward to reading user impressions ..


----------



## AudioDHD

notamethlab said:


> Thanks I'll check them out. Nice collection too BTW




Your welcome  Tbh am surprised the missus hasnt expressed any concern about the growing collection of dangly things in the office wardrobe .. surely shes noticed by now. .


If its of any use heres impressions so far from this evolving collection of cough "Christmas decorations" cough .. 

The Fidues A83s are the best example in the group of a well balanced bright and sparkly out of head IEM, sweet for female vocal but able to dig deep in bass with EDM. A83s are followed by the 808s which sound to my ears like a slightly scaled down signature of A83s , find the 808s much more comfortable for extended listening and user friendly when out and about. Wish they had detachable cables.. is that being ungrateful, spoilt and picky? Considering I picked these up for $39 I think so .. am still scratching my head over how much they offer per $

Then theres the Shozy Zero's .. warm, intimate ,musical, with tasty rich sounding bass, non muddied forward mids and pleasant slightly laid back treble with a hint of sparkle.. these have taken over the IE80s job of providing my crack EDM bass fix .. Zeros are also the most comfortable of the lot. They are so small the foam tips look ridiculous.. so light you hardly know they are there which makes their big rich sound rather paradoxical. The Zeros are the ones I enjoy taking to work and the ones I worry most about squashing when slothing on the couch..they seem more delicate than the others.. my precious.

The IE80s beat the Zeros on Soundstage .. the IE80s beat them all in soundstage! and also in bass but of a lesser quality of the more boomy muddied kind when dial is tinkered with. Have kept IE80s for their soundstage and am hoping that my next intoxicated purchase (last nights being the Sony MDR -XB90EX) is the QT5s or Shockwaves which will knock the IE80 off its post.

The Tenmak Pros are incredibly comfortable for extended listening almost beating the Zeros , what they lack in bass depth they make up for with a pleasing crisp, clear bright mids and airy treble, perhaps its also the brain knowing they sound this good for $26 and again they jumped up to next level sound quality when using a spare Fidue MMX silver cable! Maybe they seem even more mid and treble sentric because of an absence of bass or recessed bass if that is possible.. have done more tip rolling with Tennmak Pros than any others and discovered that a SHALLOW insertion using large bore silicons from the Easy M2s resulted in pleasing subwoofer resonance in my ear canals making the Pros sound even more balanced and impressive for such a pitance , and thats about as good of compliment as the Easy M2 will get compared to the value of some others in this collection so far. Have read great things about some of Easys IEMs but for me sadly the Easy M2 is not one of them..

I wont bother getting into the others as like my Xs theyve become stepping stones to better ones .  The not bad Piston 2 lead to the better balanced but slightly more dull Piston 3 and aaagh it all began thanks to the Skullcandy Inks (Their nagging inadequacies and horrendous microphonics started it all)

Hope these impressions are helpful


----------



## CoiL

audiodhd said:


> A83s are followed by the *808s which sound to my ears like a slightly scaled down signature of A83*s , find the 808s much more comfortable for extended listening and user friendly when out and about. Considering I picked these up for $39 am still scratching my head over how much they offer per $


 
 That`s really good to read. Can`t wait for 808 to arrive!


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> That`s really good to read. Can`t wait for 808 to arrive!




If I could get a full refund on all of them and keep two it would be the 808s and the Zeros. 

Hope this is helpful..


----------



## crabdog

audiodhd said:


> If I could get a full refund on all of them and keep two it would be the 808s and the Zeros.
> 
> Hope this is helpful..


 
 Sweeet my Zeros are just days away.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Sweeet my Zeros are just days away.




Well since you have the K4 and the Zero are on the way the only choice you have left is the TK Maple! Lol


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Well since you have the K4 and the Zero are on the way the only choice you have left is the TK Maple! Lol


 
 Funny you should say that because I just added them to my wishlist less than 5 minutes ago. If you say they are better than the K4 I can hardly pass them up. I was actually thinking about wiping everything from my wishlist and going for tk12/13 but still undecided.


----------



## MuZo2

808s is 1BA+1DD right?


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, I'm lightyears behind most others, but due to my experience with the Dunu DN-1000 and Astrotec AX-35, I worried that hybrids may not be for me and I'd feel some buyers remorse if I spent a bunch of money on one again.  Well, after one of my random glances at the for sale forums, I noticed that one of our members was selling their TK11 for a price I just couldn't turn down, so I went ahead and picked it up.  Unfortunately I've been quite busy and haven't been able to really give them much attention, but now that I finally have a chance, I must admit they handle How To Destroy Angels quite well!  If I continue to enjoy them, I might have to begrudgingly accept that a further TK purchase very well may be in my future.


----------



## audio123

can shockwave 3 triumph all dunu iems lol


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> I believe it's a "*Dual Driver BA" With DD* according to the manufacturer carrying the AFX BA driver system. All I know, it competes incredibly well with dual driver BA models coming from expensive and branded names.


 

@MuZo2


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> can shockwave 3 triumph all dunu iems lol


 






 Probably.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 dk2002,3001,4001,dn1k,2k,2kj, titan 1,3,5? serious


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Well, I'm lightyears behind most others, but due to my experience with the Dunu DN-1000 and Astrotec AX-35, I worried that hybrids may not be for me and I'd feel some buyers remorse if I spent a bunch of money on one again.  Well, after one of my random glances at the for sale forums, I noticed that one of our members was selling their TK11 for a price I just couldn't turn down, so I went ahead and picked it up.  Unfortunately I've been quite busy and haven't been able to really give them much attention, but now that I finally have a chance, I must admit they handle How To Destroy Angels quite well!  If I continue to enjoy them, I might have to begrudgingly accept that a further TK purchase very well may be in my future.


 

 I think the Twin knows a pretty good iem and he's been touting the TK (Music Maker) stuff for some time now. Not sure if the SWIII can take out the Dunu2000J but for the asking price the TK11/12 and 13 are some very well built and pretty good sounding hybrids


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> I think the Twin knows a pretty good iem and he's been touting the TK (Music Maker) stuff for some time now. Not sure if the SWIII can take out the Dunu2000J but for the asking price the TK11/12 and 13 are some very well built and pretty good sounding hybrids


 

 can shockwave 3 take out flc8s LOL


----------



## robervaul

twinacstacks said:


> Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This also includes the DUNU DN-2002 2BA+2DD $385 ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

robervaul said:


> This also includes the DUNU DN-2002 2BA+2DD $385 ?


 





 I owned the 2000 and Have heard (had about 3 weeks with it on loan) the 2000J. IMHO, *YEP.*
  








TWIN


----------



## robervaul

twinacstacks said:


> I owned the 2000 and Have heard (had about 3 weeks with it on loan) the 2000J. IMHO, *YEP.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Can you imagine the Shockwave III's successor?
 Shockwave III is Stellar.
 is the next Interstellar ?


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> I owned the 2000 and Have heard (had about 3 weeks with it on loan) the 2000J. IMHO, *YEP.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 whats the major difference between qt5 and shockwave 3 iyo


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> whats the major difference between qt5 and shockwave 3 iyo


 





 Audio, I don't have the QT5 yet. I was waiting for some reviews first. It's on my short list. From the sound of it looks like a couple weeks so I can pony up the $$$ for it. I just sprang for the DQSM2.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> Audio, I don't have the QT5 yet. I was waiting for some reviews first. It's on my short list. From the sound of it looks like a couple weeks so I can pony up the $$$ for it. I just sprang for the DQSM2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 shall wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 have the urge to click on buy for all aliexpress iems LOL


----------



## loomisjohnson

it's been a good journey, but i'm gonna step off this bus for awhile to focus on other obsessions. before i do, i'll share my purely personal, mercifully brief evaluations of some of the (too many) iems i've accumulated:
  
*Top Tier*
 HLSX 808--these really do justify the hype--energetic and forward without sacrificing accuracy and detail. very comfortable and a fantastic bargain.
 TK-12--masters of clarity; less in-your-face than the 808s but truer to the source; drivers are perfectly integrated.
 Tennmak Dulcimer--extremely refined despite their bass-enhanced "consumer" sound; classic example of price/performance gone awry.
*Middle Tier*
 Easy DIY IE800 (allegedly **** drivers)*--*I'm currently enamored of these; they are as transparent and detailed as anything I own, including BAs; downgraded only for a slightly thin bass. Abundant sparkle and energy.
 Audiosense AS20--something of an under-the-radar hybrid with a signature quite similar to the 808s, albeit with less bass and "sparkle". very easy to drive, quite transparent and a good allrounder
 Easy (Ownluxe) Custom UES--these have many virtues, including great bass depth and extended, detailed treble; however I never quite warmed up to these; driver integration isn't quite seamless and they're very sensitive to fit and placement.
 Tennmak Pro--initially I thought these were unusually accurate but a little bass-shy; after driving 'em with my new, mega-powered HTC10 I heard quite a bit of subbass presence. Extremely analytical and expensive-sounding--they're really not far removed from the pricy Shures they're flagrantly copying. I  love the slogan on the tin box "We are Honest We are Profession." Docked a notch only for the over-the-ear fit.
 KZ HDS3--laugh all you want, but these are the ones I most often reach for uncritical listening. Loud, imprecise and fun as hell--they're actually tuneable by adjusting depth of insertion.
*Third Tier*
 LG Quadbeat--a very competent, refined IEM with no discernible flaws aside from a lack of "wow." Very comfortable and well made.
 KJJB K4--beautifully finished and very comfortable, nice airy sound; bass is very tight and accurate but doesn't go super-deep. I may be underrating these.
 Vsonic VSD1--I thought these were great until I acquired many of the foregoing; now they sound slightly veiled and a tad "slow" at the low end. Midrange is very liquid.
 Xiaomi Piston 3--another competent all-arounder; I rate slightly under the similar LG because of a slightly grainy treble and less natural tone.
 KZ EDSE--major wow factor; hyper-energetic, if a tad deficient in highend detail and overall refinement. My rap-happy bride loves these.
 KZ ATE--very clear sounding and actually quite comparable to the Tennmak Pros, with somewhat greater bass quantity; I hate the copper baubles on the cables and don't like the fit.
 Narmoo S1--a very good match for certain kinds of bass-heavy music, tho the low end can slightly overwhelm/obscure the rest. Not very detailed.
  
 I do have a few more (Shozy Zero, Joyroom 107 and Rock Zircon) supposedly on their way from China; we'll see how they match up.
  
 Thanks to all the good folks here for their genuine enthusiasm.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Funny you should say that because I just added them to my wishlist less than 5 minutes ago. If you say they are better than the K4 I can hardly pass them up. I was actually thinking about wiping everything from my wishlist and going for tk12/13 but still undecided.


 
 I feel they are bit better, better quality bass that goes deeper, mids are less in your face and vocals (esp male) don't have that extra bass to them (not as thick sounding), treble is a bit brighter. Sound stage is wider and a bit deeper. More clarity, natural sounding than the K4 (which is still a very good IEM). TK12/13 will still trump though


----------



## 93EXCivic

I am wanting a set of IEMs that are as detailed and as analytical as possible for $60 or under. Would you recommend the HLSX 808 or Shozy Zero or something else? I will be taking these with me to travel to play through a Rockboxed iPhone classic with FiiO Q1.
  
 Also given the value to be found on Aliexpress in terms of IEMs are there similar values with over the ear headphones?


----------



## HiFiChris

*I just uploaded my review of the DUNU DN-2002:*​  ​ *http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-dn-2002/reviews/16013*​  ​   ​   ​   ​


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> *I just uploaded my review of the DUNU DN-2002:*​  ​ *http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-dn-2002/reviews/16013*​  ​   ​   ​   ​


 

 Nice review Chris, you really worked that light box on this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Super shots as always


----------



## Lurk650

Well my Monk Plus arrived at the Port of San Francisco yesterday morning so hopefully only a day or two more. My Maples were processed through Shenzen on the 13th and were in SF by the 15th. My TK13 were processed through Shenzen on the 11th and nothing since then besides a message above the 11th stating "we have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this piece". Crazy how much the shipping times vary


----------



## _gl

Just stumbled on mentions of the UE, UEs and Easy UEs.  Read some good reviews here (Easy UEs seems interesting), but what sort of sound isolation do they provide?  I'm thinking of using them specifically as cheap on-stage monitors not casual listening, are they good enough for that|?  Don't need 100% isolation (probably better if they aren't), but at least not too far from something like the Aurisonics.
  
 Speaking of them, looking at their Eva but the sound signature reviews don't appeal (single dynamic mid-heavy, though I could EQ them). How do they compare SQ and ilsolation-wise to the UEs/Easy UEs?
  
 And comfort?


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> Just stumbled on mentions of the UE, UEs and Easy UEs.  Read some reviews good here (Easy UEs seems interesting), but what sort of sound isolation do they provide?  I'm thinking of using them specifically as cheap on-stage monitors not casual listening, are they good enough for that|?  Don't need 100% isolation (probably better if they aren't), but at least not too far from something like the Aurisonics.
> 
> Speaking of them, looking at the Eva but the sound signature reviews don't appeal (though I could EQ them). How do they compare SQ and ilsolation-wise to the UEs/Easy UEs?




I use Auvio Large tips on my 2016 Easy UEs and isolation is superb. As soon as you get music going you can't hear a thing. Even outside walking on a windy day I heard no wind howling


----------



## Inszy

93excivic said:


> I am wanting a set of IEMs that are as detailed and as analytical as possible for $60 or under. Would you recommend the HLSX 808 or Shozy Zero or something else? I will be taking these with me to travel to play through a Rockboxed iPhone classic with FiiO Q1.
> 
> Also given the value to be found on Aliexpress in terms of IEMs are there similar values with over the ear headphones?



PMV A01


----------



## _gl

Cool, does the ear shape on these actually help isolation like on the better stage monitors?  I noticed Aurisonic claim better than 90% ear compatibility with their 3D printed cases, but I assume those are a better fit than the Asian ones?
  
 And how do you rate the SQ?  For stage use I'm after flat-ish with true-to-source detail and decent (flat) bass, though I can EQ too as long as the detail & some balance is there to begin with.


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> Cool, does the ear shape on these actually help isolation like on the better stage monitors?  I noticed Aurisonic claim better than 90% ear compatibility with their 3D printed cases, but I assume those are a better fit than the Asian ones?
> 
> And how do you rate the SQ?  For stage use I'm after flat-ish with true-to-source detail and decent (flat) bass, though I can EQ too as long as the detail & some balance is there to begin with.


 
 Its pretty bass heavy, I don't EQ but I could see dropping it down to get a fairly balanced sound. I can try in a little while via my Xduoo X3
  
 Also, not sure if it helps. Seem to be one of my most isolating IEMs but this is my first IEM of this design


----------



## AudioDHD

twinacstacks said:


> Audio, I don't have the QT5 yet. I was waiting for some reviews first. It's on my short list. From the sound of it looks like a couple weeks so I can pony up the $$$ for it. I just sprang for the DQSM2.
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN




Could you please link the DQSM2? Read what Easy mentioned in SW3 thread about it, pretty tall order but am intrigued


----------



## PeterDLai

audiodhd said:


> Could you please link the DQSM2? Read what Easy mentioned in SW3 thread about it, pretty tall order but am intrigued


 
  
Here you go.


----------



## AudioDHD

peterdlai said:


> Here you go.




Thankyou very much!


----------



## vapman

93excivic said:


> I am wanting a set of IEMs that are as detailed and as analytical as possible for $60 or under. Would you recommend the HLSX 808 or Shozy Zero or something else? I will be taking these with me to travel to play through a Rockboxed iPhone classic with FiiO Q1.
> 
> Also given the value to be found on Aliexpress in terms of IEMs are there similar values with over the ear headphones?


 

 Carot Tittas are really good for the money. $50 new I think? Destroys the Zero on detail and neturality. The zero is not analytical one bit.
  
 hell for $60 you could get the low end Etymotics but the biggest difference between the Ety and Titta is you can bass boost the Titta to be bass monsters, the Etys you can only EQ so much.


----------



## Lurk650

@_gl , just tested Easy UEs through my Xduoo X3 using Fiio E12 Line Out and using the RB software to cut the Bass -6 gave a more balanced sound and still sounded very good.


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> @_gl , just tested Easy UEs through my Xduoo X3 using Fiio E12 Line Out and using the RB software to cut the Bass -6 gave a more balanced sound and still sounded very good.


 
  
 Awesome, thanks.  Have you heard the HCK UEs?  Big enough step up to justify the price difference?


----------



## CADCAM

Best tip for the LZ Z03A? What are using?


----------



## audio123

vapman said:


> Carot Tittas are really good for the money. $50 new I think? Destroys the Zero on detail and neturality. The zero is not analytical one bit.
> 
> hell for $60 you could get the low end Etymotics but the biggest difference between the Ety and Titta is you can bass boost the Titta to be bass monsters, the Etys you can only EQ so much.


i differ from you. the zero is technically better.


----------



## _gl

OK I'm a sucker for visuals, and I quite like the Steampunk Easy UE2:
  

  
  
 also available as Hisenior UE:
  

  
  
 They are probably identical right?  But they're single driver.  SQ is most important, so one those, or dual-driver Easy UEs?  (want a black cable though)
  
 Or something else for my criteria (stage use, good isolation, neutral/accurate sound sig)?  Close as I can get to Senn HD600 voicing (with or without EQ).
  
 Leaning towards ear canal shaped as they probably isolate best and want to try them (never used IEMs before).


----------



## robervaul

The Piston Air was uploaded on Easy store.


----------



## carltonh

When someone first posted the Piston Air I thought it was a joke. 90 degree angle tips? I won't be the guinea pig.


----------



## Saoshyant

carltonh said:


> When someone first posted the Piston Air I thought it was a joke. 90 degree angle tips? I won't be the guinea pig.


 
  
 My only apprehension is the sheer amount of fakes the previous Piston 3 and 2 had.  But it's so new in it's lifespan and many of us have had good experiences with Easy, I should stop worrying about that.  Heck, while my Piston 2 are legit, so MANY people told me mine were fakes due to mine being bought between the 2 and "2.1" version and apparently the changes were somewhat gradual, I really more got annoyed at people acting that way than anything.


----------



## Pastapipo

carltonh said:


> When someone first posted the Piston Air I thought it was a joke. 90 degree angle tips? I won't be the guinea pig.


 
  


  
  
 I see where they did get their design inspiration from


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  If I do try the pill, do I go black or gold?


----------



## Riisalat

_gl said:


> OK I'm a sucker for visuals, and I quite like the Steampunk Easy UE2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the easy ue2 and i can vouch for them. Well extended treble and a deep bass. I really like the instrument seperation on these. The cable might not be sturdy but its amazing


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> I use *Auvio Large tips* on my 2016 Easy UEs and isolation is superb. As soon as you get music going you can't hear a thing. Even outside walking on a windy day I heard no wind howling


 
  
 Auvio medium and large tips are a game changer to my collection! .....It just makes most of my IEM's sound at least "ten-times better" than when I first got them!
  


pastapipo said:


> I see where they did get their design inspiration from


 
  
 LOL. Now I can't take that PILL image out my mind!


----------



## SuperLuigi

cadcam said:


> Best tip for the LZ Z03A? What are using?




Yeah the stock tips kind of suck. Auvio ear tips gets recommend often here.


----------



## Lurk650

Had the TK Maple burning in all day on the J-Lab burn in track. Got them hooked up to my iBasso D14 on my laptop right now. 
  
 I don't want to over hype them honestly but if you don't have money for the TK 12 or 13 and want a little taste of the Tone King grab these.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Had the TK Maple burning in all day on the J-Lab burn in track. Got them hooked up to my iBasso D14 on my laptop right now.
> 
> I don't want to over hype them honestly but if you don't have money for the TK 12 or 13 and want a little taste of the Tone King grab these.


 
  
 its listed as TK Feng Yin on HCK and TK Maple on EE, apparently using google translate Maple = Feng
 having said that, i cant wait for mine! still long way to go...
  
 but i think it is indeed an affordable starter for those wanting to start on MusicMaker....


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> its listed as TK Feng Yin on HCK and TK Maple on EE, apparently using google translate Maple = Feng
> having said that, i cant wait for mine! still long way to go...
> 
> but i think it is indeed an affordable starter for those wanting to start on MusicMaker....


 
 Just found them, FengYin one word. $2 more than Easy but I think they may come a little faster. These things are surprising the crap out of me honestly. The sound isn't perfect BUT its intoxicating to me. I gotta go to bed but I want to keep listening. Oh well, off to more burn in!


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Just found them, FengYin one word. $2 more than Easy but I think they may come a little faster. These things are surprising the crap out of me honestly. The sound isn't perfect BUT its intoxicating to me. I gotta go to bed but I want to keep listening. Oh well, off to more burn in!


 
 Do yours have a mic?


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Do yours have a mic?


 
 i dont remember seeing an option to choose mic/wo mic when i placed an order from HCK for TK Maple and TK TW1. i do remember when i buy TK12 from easy there is options for mic/wo mic.


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> i dont remember seeing an option to choose mic/wo mic when i placed an order from HCK for TK Maple and TK TW1. i do remember when i buy TK12 from easy there is options for mic/wo mic.


 
 Thanks. I don't really want a mic, I just noticed in the product title on the HCK store it says "with mic". I don't see one in any of the pictures.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Thanks. I don't really want a mic, I just noticed in the product title on the HCK store it says "with mic". I don't see one in any of the pictures.


 
  
 if it comes with a mic, i'll let you know. still 2 weeks to go till i get mine, i hoped.


----------



## goodluck4u

_gl said:


> OK I'm a sucker for visuals, and I quite like the Steampunk Easy UE2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I carefully look at two housing shells. They have a little bit different shape. There might be the improvement of fittings??? others of hiseniors like blue/red/gold carbon is similar shapes with the easy. Thus the steam punk of the hisenior might be only different???

EDIT:
I told the Easy about two earphones. they replied Hisenser and Easy UE2 are *not *same. I don't know about it in detail.


----------



## Sylmar

superluigi said:


> Yeah the stock tips kind of suck. Auvio ear tips gets recommend often here.


 
 Shame the Auvio tips are so hard to get in the EU. The only way I can order those is from Ebay US but with an added shipping cost of over 20 $. Bit too steep for some tips. If someone knows other places to buy I'd appreciate that greatly.


----------



## crabdog

sylmar said:


> Shame the Auvio tips are so hard to get in the EU. The only way I can order those is from Ebay US but with an added shipping cost of over 20 $. Bit too steep for some tips. If someone knows other places to buy I'd appreciate that greatly.


 
 It's a shame that the Large Auvio tips are in reality closer to a Medium.


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> It's a shame that the Large Auvio tips are in reality closer to a Medium.


 
 That's a shame indeed as I almost alsway use the largest tips. Right now I am using faux Sony hybrid tips from AliExpress. Have you tried these? They are a bit denser than the original Sony hybrids but therefore they sound better to my ears.


----------



## crabdog

sylmar said:


> That's a shame indeed as I almost alsway use the largest tips. Right now I am using faux Sony hybrid tips from AliExpress. Have you tried these? They are a bit denser than the original Sony hybrids but therefore they sound better to my ears.


 
 Auvio large is 13mm according to my measurements (I could be wrong). I'm still trying to find some around 14.5 like the large ROCK Zircon tips. Ultimate Ears 900s come with 14.5 but they're well out of my price range. They do sell sets of 10 on their website for $20 but I doubt they'd ship to Thailand. I did find some retailers that stock UE gear nearby so will go have a look when I get the chance.


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Auvio large is 13mm according to my measurements (I could be wrong). I'm still trying to find some around 14.5 like the large ROCK Zircon tips. Ultimate Ears 900s come with 14.5 but they're well out of my price range. They do sell sets of 10 on their website for $20 but I doubt they'd ship to Thailand. I did find some retailers that stock UE gear nearby so will go have a look when I get the chance.


 
 I see, that size is too big for my ears. I have some tips in that size, also a pair of those Zircon ones. If you could used them drop me a PM with your address. I'll send them free of charge if they are of any use to you.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> It's a shame that the Large Auvio tips are in reality closer to a Medium.


 

 +1 True.....the only difference I see is that they're just a tad bit longer with a slightly smaller bore (-center). But, the overall size seems to be about the same fit.


----------



## CoiL

Guys... there`s tip-rolling thread 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726229/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread/45#post_12539746


----------



## crabdog

Just found these on AE. Seems they've been available since 2012 but still fairly expensive, going for the same price as the Shozy Zero. They look nice and come in a nice package. Wondering if anyone has tried them. They also come in a full size headphone version.
http://tinyurl.com/zg7bq4h


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Just found these on AE. Seems they've been available since 2012 but still fairly expensive, going for the same price as the Shozy Zero. They look nice and come in a nice package. Wondering if anyone has tried them. They also come in a full size headphone version.
> http://tinyurl.com/zg7bq4h


 
 reminds me of


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> reminds me of


 
 Oh wow. I don't think they're quite the same standard as those! They look amazing.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Oh wow. I don't think they're quite the same standard as those! They look amazing.


 

 yes chord and major is way more expensive looking forward to get it soon after my other buys


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> yes chord and major is way more expensive looking forward to get it soon after my other buys


 
 I'm a happy peasant right now, sitting here with my K4.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I'm a happy peasant right now, sitting here with my K4.


 

 im waiting for my  vjjbk4,musicmakertw1,lz03a,boarsemancx98s


----------



## Lurk650

The Whirlwind tips from Tennmak looks pretty good. Nice sized wide bore. Cheap for a ton of them. 

Also, yeah, no mic on mine.


----------



## audio123

anyone can tell me what to expect from boarsemancx98s? the iem I am most looking forward to try out from my purchases .


----------



## crabdog

The whirlwinds are like 0.5mm too small for me but I am able to use them with the easy ues.
  
@audio123 The Chord & Major is actually available in BKK and the price is not bad at all! Very tempting indeed.


----------



## Lurk650

Crab, buy the TK Maple so you can tell me I'm crazy for thinking they are that damn good. Hahaha


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> The whirlwinds are like 0.5mm too small for me but I am able to use them with the easy ues.
> 
> @audio123 The Chord & Major is actually available in BKK and the price is not bad at all! Very tempting indeed.


 

 i tried the c&m iems in japan and each has its own strengths


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Crab, buy the TK Maple so you can tell me I'm crazy for thinking they are that damn good. Hahaha


 

 lurk where is the link for tk maple?


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> lurk where is the link for tk maple?



2016 New MusicMaker TK Maple Dynamic Wood Super Bass HIFI In Ear Earphone **** Wooden In Ear Headset
 http://s.aliexpress.com/qMrYn2aY 
(from AliExpress Android)

I was posting more impressions a few pages back last night after about 28 hrs if burn in and they got even better than OOTB (of course). Basically, the Maples are for people who don't have TK12 or 13 money but want to see what MusicMakers TK line has to offer


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> 2016 New MusicMaker TK Maple Dynamic Wood Super Bass HIFI In Ear Earphone **** Wooden In Ear Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/qMrYn2aY
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> I was posting more impressions a few pages back last night after about 28 hrs if burn in and they got even better than OOTB (of course).


 

 ok will order soon. need get my andromeda and questyle first


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> i tried the c&m iems in japan and each has its own strengths


 
 Which one would you get? For me would be the 5'14 or 9'14 but not sure because I'm listening to many different genres lately.
  
@Lurk650 I do plan on getting some but won't be ordering until next month at the earliest, could be even longer.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Just found these on AE. Seems they've been available since 2012 but still fairly expensive, going for the same price as the Shozy Zero. They look nice and come in a nice package. Wondering if anyone has tried them. They also come in a full size headphone version.
> http://tinyurl.com/zg7bq4h




Nice, like wooden Rockets


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Which one would you get? For me would be the 5'14 or 9'14 but not sure because I'm listening to many different genres lately.
> 
> @Lurk650 I do plan on getting some but won't be ordering until next month at the earliest, could be even longer.


 

 the 6'13 is very versatile tho


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Nice, like wooden Rockets


 

 podster is your finger twitching to buy now


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> podster is your finger twitching to buy now




I've yet to buy a wooden iem, been watching all if them and I'm just not sure which one I want to commit too! Twitch is something I never do, with me I see and I get it or get out of there


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> I've yet to buy a wooden iem, been watching all if them and I'm just not sure which one I want to commit too! Twitch is something I never do, with me I see and I get it or get out of there


 

 i rmb the wrong person haha
 it is @crabdog who always post my finger is twitching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 this may well be your first one!


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> i rmb the wrong person haha
> it is @crabdog who always post my finger is twitching
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, you're right but it's only because I'm rather poor and can only dream of buying all these iems. Will have my Zero soon and can't wait to see how they compare to the K4. I feel a bit like @Lurk650 with his Maples because I'm likiing the K4 more than my other more expensive iems and wondering if I'm just crazy.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Haha, you're right but it's only because I'm rather poor and can only dream of buying all these iems. Will have my Zero soon and can't wait to see how they compare to the K4. I feel a bit like @Lurk650
> with his Maples because I'm likiing the K4 more than my other more expensive iems and wondering if I'm just crazy. :blink:


thats lurk speaking because he doesnt get his tk13 yet, and no longer has his tk12.../hahaha


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Haha, you're right but it's only because I'm rather poor and can only dream of buying all these iems. Will have my Zero soon and can't wait to see how they compare to the K4. I feel a bit like @Lurk650 with his Maples because I'm likiing the K4 more than my other more expensive iems and wondering if I'm just crazy.


 

 its alright I prefer my vjjb v1 to more expensive iems


----------



## bluedan02

Hey guys, since some of you seem to have tested about 10000 of these Asian IEMs, are there any set under 100$ that you would recommend to listen to metal? (August burns red, born of osiris, other types)

 If possible a pair under 50$ would be even better. I am putting together a list of future potential buys for whenever I get a bit of money to buy a new pair.


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> podster is your finger twitching to buy now


 
  
  


audio123 said:


> i rmb the wrong person haha
> it is @crabdog who always post my finger is twitching
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I mbw but it sure looks like you are asking me if my finger was twitching
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never twitch


----------



## audio123

bluedan02 said:


> Hey guys, since some of you seem to have tested about 10000 of these Asian IEMs, are there any set under 100$ that you would recommend to listen to metal? (August burns red, born of osiris, other types)
> 
> If possible a pair under 50$ would be even better. I am putting together a list of future potential buys for whenever I get a bit of money to buy a new pair.


 

 you just need a basshead iem lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

bluedan02 said:


> Hey guys, since some of you seem to have tested about 10000 of these Asian IEMs, are there any set under 100$ that you would recommend to listen to metal? (August burns red, born of osiris, other types)
> 
> 
> If possible a pair under 50$ would be even better. I am putting together a list of future potential buys for whenever I get a bit of money to buy a new pair.




They'll sit at the upper end of your price range, but the best iems I've heard for metal have been JVC's HA-FXH30. They've got the speed, separation, and tonality to do metal justice. They single-handedly got me back into thrash they played it so well. I'm sure others will have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## bluedan02

audio123 said:


> you just need a basshead iem lol


 
 Not quite. I tried a few basshead ones and they cut out the clean guitars and they muff out most of the screams!


----------



## bluedan02

b9scrambler said:


> They'll sit at the upper end of your price range, but the best iems I've heard for metal have been JVC's HA-FXH30. They've got the speed, separation, and tonality to do metal justice. They single-handedly got me back into thrash they played it so well. I'm sure others will have some helpful suggestions.


 
 Are they a cheaper version of the JCV HA-FXT90? They are indeed cheap enough, will put on my to-consider list! Thanks haha. 

 **Edit: Sorry for the double post, I forgot that we could edit our messages here!


----------



## RedJohn456

The SMSL M2 has a special place in my collection as it is was my very first DAC/AMP, and to this day it is one of the cleanest and most neutral dacs you can buy for < $100 and it has both a line out and optical out. Its the size of a credit card and even has a volume dial. I included some pictures for a size comparison.

 

So when the SMSL M3 came out, I took advantage of that huge aliexpress sale and ordered my pair. Took its sweet time getting to me but I have been using it for the last 2 weeks. Mainly bought it to use with my Playstation 3 to replace my FiiO E17, but damn does it sound good. Loving what SMSL is doing with their more affordable gear.

 

The SMSL M3 has rear RCA out, as well as USB and Optical In. More power than I know what to do with and its transportable, able to be powered by cellphones and the like. It is built like a tank and truly feels like a premium product in the hands. Even came with a small micro to micro USB cable to connect to phones, which is always appreciated! This one was worth every penny and I can suggest it to others with no hesitation.

 

The sound is clear, neutral and with a big soundstage. Crazy separation, can hear individual elements of a song very clearly. I am surprised by its clarity and resolution, especially considering the price point! Bravo SMSL  

 

In the pics I have the M3 with the Rear RCA out to my new baby the Venture Electronics RA 2.0 (_♥_ _♥_) driving my all time favourite open back, the venerable Sony MA900 (_♥__♥_ _♥_). A timeless classic and an absolute legend, good enough that I can live with it as my only full size.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Hey! I'm on the market for a new in ears. I own a full sized Takstar for home plus a Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro on the amp.
  
 For in ears I own Klpisch Image S4 which I find amazing but they're old (I dont mean they're no cool anymore, I mean theyre physically beat up). I bought last year a Xiaomi Piston which was AWESOME for the price but not superior to the Klipsch Image S4 and not as comfortable for me... and with a tendency to fall off my ear. I ended up giving it away to a friend. It was still a positive experience. So, what can you recommend me for less than $100?
  
 Don't think about music styles cause I listen to EVERYTHING. And I mean everything, so neutral tends to be my style. I love myself some instrument separation and details.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bluedan02 said:


> Are they a cheaper version of the JCV HA-FXT90? They are indeed cheap enough, will put on my to-consider list! Thanks haha.
> 
> 
> **Edit: Sorry for the double post, I forgot that we could edit our messages here!




They're the follow-up to the FXD80, and are better than both those and the FXT90 IMO. I've got a review kicking around here somewhere that you might want to check out.


----------



## bluedan02

b9scrambler said:


> They're the follow-up to the FXD80, and are better than both those and the FXT90 IMO. I've got a review kicking around here somewhere that you might want to check out.


 
 I read it already! In your review, felt a bit lower quality overall, but better for metal. Would that be somewhat accurate?


----------



## crabdog

nachmanowicz said:


> Hey! I'm on the market for a new in ears. I own a full sized Takstar for home plus a Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro on the amp.
> 
> For in ears I own Klpisch Image S4 which I find amazing but they're old (I dont mean they're no cool anymore, I mean theyre physically beat up). I bought last year a Xiaomi Piston which was AWESOME for the price but not superior to the Klipsch Image S4 and not as comfortable for me... and with a tendency to fall off my ear. I ended up giving it away to a friend. It was still a positive experience. So, what can you recommend me for less than $100?
> 
> Don't think about music styles cause I listen to EVERYTHING. And I mean everything, so neutral tends to be my style. I love myself some instrument separation and details.


 
 Take a look at the Musicmaker TK12 and TK13, both between $90-$100. I don't own either of them but from other members most consider them amongst the best under $100 iems.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/796505/musicmaker-tk12-appreciation-impressions-thread-dual-ba-and-dd-hybrid


----------



## FUYU

redjohn456 said:


> The SMSL M2 has a special place in my collection as it is was my very first DAC/AMP, and to this day it is one of the cleanest and most neutral dacs you can buy for < $100 and it has both a line out and optical out. Its the size of a credit card and even has a volume dial. I included some pictures for a size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does the M3 sound good with low-impedance cans and IEMs? They're 75€ on amazon, maybe I have something to consider after parting with my Schiit Stack


----------



## carltonh

crabdog said:


> Haha, you're right but it's only because I'm rather poor and can only dream of buying all these iems. Will have my Zero soon and can't wait to see how they compare to the K4. I feel a bit like @Lurk650 with his Maples because I'm likiing the K4 more than my other more expensive iems and wondering if I'm just crazy.


 
 I love the way the K4 can authoritatively hit the low C at 32 Hz on one of my test songs. (Serve You by Chris Whitley). For a good while the K4 has been my pocket IEM. One of my primary IEM uses is one that is very durable, not MMCX, with a mic, and able to be quickly wadded in a pocket without fear with its price/durability ratio. The K4 has been my go-to IEM for this. (As have the Zircons, KZs, Tennmak Dulcimer, and LG Quadbeat 3 have all filled this role.)
  
 However, I just got the HLSX 808 with mic, and I think it is my new pocket king.  First thought is it is about equal to the **** UES in SQ and signature, but will compare properly after more burn in.


----------



## Riisalat

fuyu said:


> Does the M3 sound good with low-impedance cans and IEMs? They're 75€ on amazon, maybe I have something to consider after parting with my Schiit Stack



And also how are they as a source ?
I nees a dac


----------



## B9Scrambler

bluedan02 said:


> I read it already! In your review, felt a bit lower quality overall, but better for metal. Would that be somewhat accurate?




Not quite. It kinda takes the best of both of those iems and melds them together. Speed, detail, clarity of the FXD80 with the natural timbre and prat of the FXT90, plus improved refinement over either. The only notable flaws imo are the thick nozzle due to the tip-mounted driver and a constrained soundstage. That said, they produce great depth of sound and congestion never became a problem for me so the smaller soundstage never really seemed like an issue, more of a preference thing. Obviously others' mileage will vary and some find the peaky JVC sound fatiguing, but I'm a fan of aggressive earphones and quite like it.


----------



## Lurk650

My TK13 are at the SF ISC as of this morning so I should have them tomorrow afternoon along with my headphone splitter so the Maples & 13's will be able to get the burn in treatment together. My Monks are still a mystery, Singapore Post sucks, oh well


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> My TK13 are at the SF ISC as of this morning so I should have them tomorrow afternoon along with my headphone splitter so the Maples & 13's will be able to get the burn in treatment together. My Monks are still a mystery, Singapore Post sucks, oh well


 
 Yes, my zero supposedly departed from Singapore 4 days ago and are now in limbo. Seems kinda strange considering flight time is just under 2 hours.


----------



## anticute

sylmar said:


> Shame the Auvio tips are so hard to get in the EU. The only way I can order those is from Ebay US but with an added shipping cost of over 20 $. Bit too steep for some tips. If someone knows other places to buy I'd appreciate that greatly.




This is the same reason I haven't ordered any. $20 shipping for tips, no thank you. Maybe a few of us EU guys could get together and order a larger amount together and then split the shipping or something?


----------



## crabdog

carltonh said:


> I love the way the K4 can authoritatively hit the low C at 32 Hz on one of my test songs. (Serve You by Chris Whitley). For a good while the K4 has been my pocket IEM. One of my primary IEM uses is one that is very durable, not MMCX, with a mic, and able to be quickly wadded in a pocket without fear with its price/durability ratio. The K4 has been my go-to IEM for this. (As have the Zircons, KZs, Tennmak Dulcimer, and LG Quadbeat 3 have all filled this role.)
> 
> However, I just got the HLSX 808 with mic, and I think it is my new pocket king.  First thought is it is about equal to the **** UES in SQ and signature, but will compare properly after more burn in.


 
 Do you find you need to use higher volume levels with the 808? Most of my iems are comfortable at around 16-18 volume on my X2 but with the 808 I often have to go up to 22-24 for comparable levels.


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> However, I just got the HLSX 808 with mic, and I think it is my new pocket king.  First thought is it is about equal to the **** UES in SQ and signature, but will compare properly after more burn in.




Please share more comparison between the UES and the 808's when you get some more time with them. 

Although I enjoy the UES I can't help feeling that the the BA in it has a metallic touch making the sound slightly unnatural...


----------



## carltonh

crabdog said:


> Do you find you need to use higher volume levels with the 808? Most of my iems are comfortable at around 16-18 volume on my X2 but with the 808 I often have to go up to 22-24 for comparable levels.


 

 Yes, the 808 requires more power for the same volume than the average IEM, still less than the Puro IEM500, but still sounds great just out of my phone which is able to provide enough power.


----------



## mochill

Podster needs the shozy zero


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> Podster needs the shozy zero




+1


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Please share more comparison between the UES and the 808's when you get some more time with them.
> 
> Although I enjoy the UES I can't help feeling that the the BA in it has a metallic touch making the sound slightly unnatural...




Im confused.. The Easy UEs doesn't have a BA


----------



## BloodyPenguin

mochill said:


> BloodyPenguin needs the Shozy Zero


 

 Ok, one is on the way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 --


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> Im confused.. The Easy UEs doesn't have a BA


 
 The **** UES, also written UEs.


----------



## kvad

redjohn456 said:


> ...
> 
> The SMSL M3 has rear RCA out, as well as USB and Optical In. More power than I know what to do with and its transportable, able to be powered by cellphones and the like. It is built like a tank and truly feels like a premium product in the hands. Even came with a small micro to micro USB cable to connect to phones, which is always appreciated! This one was worth every penny and I can suggest it to others with no hesitation.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the heads up! Realizing it's not in the same class, but how would you compare it to your Mojo?
 I've been twiddling my thumbs looking for an upgrade from my Fiio E10, starting to lust for the Mojo but at first balking at it's price, then the M9xx drop came along instilling some sense of urgency - and before I knew it I had warmed up to the price level (how quickly my sense of perspective get warped).
 Still, if there is a good value upgrade that could get me off this insanity I'd be grateful - even if it didn't reach quite as high a level (but then, maybe half a year from now I'll still be eying the Mojo/M9xx : )


----------



## Lurk650

Only thing I can probably fault the Maples on is isolation. Its not terrible but it could be a bit better. Need to turn volume up a bit to cover up outside noises where as the Easy UEs are able to block out noises and still have great sound at low volume. No biggie though. Still digging them. Gonna see if Medium Auvios remedy this a bit tonight


----------



## RedJohn456

kvad said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Realizing it's not in the same class, but how would you compare it to your Mojo?
> I've been twiddling my thumbs looking for an upgrade from my Fiio E10, starting to lust for the Mojo but at first balking at it's price, then the M9xx drop came along instilling some sense of urgency - and before I knew it I had *warmed up to the price level (how quickly my sense of perspective get warped*).
> Still, if there is a good value upgrade that could get me off this insanity I'd be grateful - even if it didn't reach quite as high a level (but then, maybe half a year from now I'll still be eying the Mojo/M9xx : )


 
  
 Welcome to head-fi and sorry for your wallet! The bolded part is how the madness starts believe me   The Mojo was a loaner unit from a review tour some time back so I can't directly compare them, but it goes without saying they are in different performance tiers. I think the M3 is more of a competitor to the FiiO E10, so it might be a side grade for you at worst. 
  
 What are u looking for in terms of connectivity options?


----------



## desilver

Shockwavez audio hybrid iem cable + LZ A3 hybrid iem


----------



## kvad

redjohn456 said:


> Welcome to head-fi and sorry for your wallet! The bolded part is how the madness starts believe me   The Mojo was a loaner unit from a review tour some time back so I can't directly compare them, but it goes without saying they are in different performance tiers. I think the M3 is more of a competitor to the FiiO E10, so it might be a side grade for you at worst.
> 
> What are u looking for in terms of connectivity options?


 
  
 Thanks John!
 As long as I can hook it up to a laptop via USB and drive IEMs and a Fidelio X2 off of it I'm good. Would be nice if it could be powered by USB alone. RCA line out and optical in, and ability to use with a smart phone would be bonuses, but I can easily live without.


----------



## Pastapipo

Received the Zero Audio Tenore yesterday.
 And my ears were not lying to me, the highs do sound off.
 The symbals sound like they are made from cheap metal. As Peter said, I do think this is due to the highs rolling of too early.
 Which is a shame because otherwise their sound signature is magnificent. Powerful and rumbling while holding balance, I love it.
 Since I paid half of what I paid a few years back, I'll keep these babies for when I need some dirty rocking to do.
  
 Next, the wait for the 808s...


----------



## Lurk650

Got home and my Monk Plus were waiting for me. Shipping has just been saying received at USSFO the past couple days so it was a surprise. Also bc I thought I had them shipped to my work! Brought my donuts to work yesterday too so I'd be ready when they came so I'm using the stock covers right now. Listening via my portable setup... Great now I may have to try more expensive ear buds. These are fantastic.


----------



## RedJohn456

fuyu said:


> Does the M3 sound good with low-impedance cans and IEMs? They're 75€ on amazon, maybe I have something to consider after parting with my Schiit Stack


 

 I don't have any low imdepenace cans per say but my takstar pro 80 sounds good with it, and iems are okay but it is a powerful amp with no gain switch. So if its super sensitive you might have to play with the software volume to get it a more comfortable volume. I have a few super sensitive ones which I will test with and get back to you.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Oh wow. I don't think they're quite the same standard as those! They look amazing.


 
  
 +1.....I think they both look amazing!
  


carltonh said:


> I love the way the K4 can authoritatively hit the low C at 32 Hz on one of my test songs. (Serve You by Chris Whitley). For a good while the K4 has been my pocket IEM. One of my primary IEM uses is one that is very durable, not MMCX, with a mic, and able to be quickly wadded in a pocket without fear with its price/durability ratio. The K4 has been my go-to IEM for this. (As have the Zircons, KZs, Tennmak Dulcimer, and LG Quadbeat 3 have all filled this role.)
> 
> However, I just got the HLSX 808 with mic, and I think it is my new pocket king.  First thought is it is about equal to the **** UES in SQ and signature, but will compare properly after more burn in.


 
  
 Yea, they really do hit the sweet spot!.....and they're really easy to listen to for several hours at a time!


----------



## carltonh

I did a bit of A/B comparison of the HLSX 808 with ~30 hours to the **** UES with 100+ hours. I was right that they are very similar. In terms of sound quality, both are excellent where you here lots of micro-details. The 808 has more subbass and midbass, while the **** UES has a more forward midrange, but both are not far from being balanced. Treble is similar and great on both. They are basically the same price, and I won't call a winner on sound, but for me, the 808 wins due to the mic and non-removable cable.
  
 When a few people thought the 808 was light on bass I was worried, but I shouldn't have been, there is a ton of available deep bass, it just isn't exaggerated.


----------



## Pastapipo

carltonh said:


> I did a bit of A/B comparison of the HLSX 808 with ~30 hours to the **** UES with 100+ hours. I was right that they are very similar. In terms of sound quality, both are excellent where you here lots of micro-details. The 808 has more subbass and midbass, while the **** UES has a more forward midrange, but both are not far from being balanced. Treble is similar and great on both. They are basically the same price, and I won't call a winner on sound, but for me, the 808 wins due to the mic and non-removable cable.
> 
> When a few people thought the 808 was light on bass I was worried, but I shouldn't have been, there is a ton of available deep bass, it just isn't exaggerated.


 
  
 You made me move my pillow and blanked next to the mailbox


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> My TK13 are at the SF ISC as of this morning so I should have them tomorrow afternoon along with my headphone splitter so the Maples & 13's will be able to get the burn in treatment together. My Monks are still a mystery, Singapore Post sucks, oh well


 
  
 everytime i remember Singapore Post now i will remember violation lol


----------



## ChickenButcher

carltonh said:


> I did a bit of A/B comparison of the HLSX 808 with ~30 hours to the **** UES with 100+ hours. I was right that they are very similar. In terms of sound quality, both are excellent where you here lots of micro-details. The 808 has more subbass and midbass, while the **** UES has a more forward midrange, but both are not far from being balanced. Treble is similar and great on both. They are basically the same price, and I won't call a winner on sound, but for me, the 808 wins due to the mic and non-removable cable.
> 
> When a few people thought the 808 was light on bass I was worried, but I shouldn't have been, there is a ton of available deep bass, it just isn't exaggerated.


 
 Thank you very much!
  
 I am about to pull the trigger on the 808! I love my **** UEs but I find their treble a bit sibilant while the bass lacking.


----------



## RedJohn456

kvad said:


> Thanks John!
> As long as I can hook it up to a laptop via USB and drive IEMs and a Fidelio X2 off of it I'm good. Would be nice if it could be powered by USB alone. RCA line out and optical in, and ability to use with a smart phone would be bonuses, but I can easily live without.


 

 Actually the SMSL m3 would fit all those needs haha. I love how it sounds personally. Its designed to be powered by phones but it obviously won't fit in a pocket. If you didn't need optical in, the FiiO E17K would be a great choice.
  
 I do use the M3 with line out to my main amp, the VE RA 2.0, which is what I do with my X7 as well.


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> everytime i remember Singapore Post now i will remember violation lol




They actually got delivered today to my house unbeknownst to me until I got home


----------



## Nachmanowicz

crabdog said:


> Take a look at the Musicmaker TK12 and TK13, both between $90-$100. I don't own either of them but from other members most consider them amongst the best under $100 iems.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796505/musicmaker-tk12-appreciation-impressions-thread-dual-ba-and-dd-hybrid


 
 Thanks for the hint. Wow it seems like the asian headphone industry exploded in the last few years eh? Wow!!!
  
 Ok, seriously considering those. Is the TK13 an upgrade over the TK12? Oh and also, I forgot to mention, Im not using yet (and not considering in the near future) a portable amp. So the IEMs must be good to go directly on the playing devices, mine is a very old Sony Walkman.
 So, recap, I'd like a very good isolation. Balanced sound, with instrument separation and details. Then the next priority is soundstage I guess. To listen to a wiiiiiiiide variety of music styles.
  
 If you have any more ideas under $100 =D


----------



## vapman

My TK13 has been shipped and is on the way, generally I get epacket stuff really quickly, so I'll report as soon as I get them. I have never heard the TK12 but I know many ultra basshead IEMs.


----------



## Lurk650

nachmanowicz said:


> Thanks for the hint. Wow it seems like the asian headphone industry exploded in the last few years eh? Wow!!!
> 
> Ok, seriously considering those. Is the TK13 an upgrade over the TK12? Oh and also, I forgot to mention, Im not using yet (and not considering in the near future) a portable amp. So the IEMs must be good to go directly on the playing devices, mine is a very old Sony Walkman.
> So, recap, I'd like a very good isolation. Balanced sound, with instrument separation and details. Then the next priority is soundstage I guess. To listen to a wiiiiiiiide variety of music styles.
> ...




TK12 has massive bass but its very good bass, also ticks everything else on your list. 13 is supposed to be an upgrade. Should have it in my possession tomorrow afternoon. Sold my 12s a few weeks ago to pay for the 13s. 12s were my favorite IEM I've owned and have no doubts the 13s are an upgrade according to reputable members. 

Amp will help tighten everything up but you should still be good. May want to think about upgrading your source though at some point. Earphones will only be as good as their source. 

Also, the Shozy Zero is highly talked about and is priced at $60


----------



## kimD

Just received my little thing today





Can imaging how smaller like


----------



## Nachmanowicz

lurk650 said:


> TK12 has massive bass but its very good bass, also ticks everything else on your list. 13 is supposed to be an upgrade. Should have it in my possession tomorrow afternoon. Sold my 12s a few weeks ago to pay for the 13s. 12s were my favorite IEM I've owned and have no doubts the 13s are an upgrade according to reputable members.
> 
> Amp will help tighten everything up but you should still be good. May want to think about upgrading your source though at some point. Earphones will only be as good as their source.
> 
> Also, the Shozy Zero is highly talked about and is priced at $60


 
 Yeah heard about the Zeros too, but Im not sure how different they are compare to the TK13. And in what manner. But $60 sounds like a killer value. Would you say them both are superior to the Klipsch Image S4????
  
 Also, would I need an amp if in the futureI buy, say, an Fiio X1?


----------



## Akmola Lola

nachmanowicz said:


> Yeah heard about the Zeros too, but Im not sure how different they are compare to the TK13. And in what manner. But $60 sounds like a killer value. Would you say them both are superior to the Klipsch Image S4????
> 
> Also, would I need an amp if in the futureI buy, say, an Fiio X1?


 X1 is good for starter, but if budget is your main concern, then you might want to check M3 out.. i bought M3 recently, n bought X1 accidentally haha, wo amp, id actually think M3 sounded better (my preference maybe).. but X1 line out apparently was reccomended in head fi but its too loud for me, but pairing X1 with an amp ive been using it for days now leaving my M3 behind ..

plus, 808 is praised alot here and at $35 you might want to check them out too


----------



## Nachmanowicz

akmola lola said:


> X1 is good for starter, but if budget is your main concern, then you might want to check M3 out.. i bought M3 recently, n bought X1 accidentally haha, wo amp, id actually think M3 sounded better (my preference maybe).. but X1 line out apparently was reccomended in head fi but its too loud for me, but pairing X1 with an amp ive been using it for days now leaving my M3 behind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Probablyyyyy gonna sound like a moron here but here goes. 
  
 What is the M3 and the 808? Are they players? Are they DACs? Amps??? What about the 808? Plz refer to the brand too or else Im not gonna be able to google it. I mean, try googling "M3" hahahahahah
  
 thanks


----------



## Akmola Lola

nachmanowicz said:


> Probablyyyyy gonna sound like a moron here but here goes.
> 
> What is the M3 and the 808? Are they players? Are they DACs? Amps??? What about the 808? Plz refer to the brand too or else Im not gonna be able to google it. I mean, try googling "M3" hahahahahah
> 
> thanks


haha im a newbie too, its Fiio M3, a Digital Audio Player, i assumed when you mentioned X1, you meant Fiio X1. i also searched for 808 upon seeing ppl talked abt it, its called HLSX 808 an in ear gaining much praise in this thread..


----------



## crabdog

Just picked up a nice little clamshell case from the mall. Thinking I should have bought a couple more.

Seems the upload didn't work from my phone. Will add picture later...


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Just picked up a nice little clamshell case from the mall. Thinking I should have bought a couple more.
> 
> Seems the upload didn't work from my phone. Will add picture later...


 
 Let me know how that upload works out for you. I've been having problems uploading pictures from my phone for a couple of weeks now. Been to busy to do something about it though


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Just picked up a nice little clamshell case from the mall. Thinking I should have bought a couple more.
> 
> Seems the upload didn't work from my phone. Will add picture later...


 
  
 if you're using browser, you need to change the view to desktop.. i had trouble with it a couple of times too.. once in desktop view mode, you can upload as per you upload via PC. works for me a couple of times.


----------



## crabdog




----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> if you're using browser, you need to change the view to desktop.. i had trouble with it a couple of times too.. once in desktop view mode, you can upload as per you upload via PC. works for me a couple of times.


 
 Yes that worked for me, thanks for the tip. Please excuse the 2nd picture above: I was in the back of a moving taxi


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


>


 
  
 NEAT! i wish these was easily obtainable here in my area.


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> NEAT! i wish these was easily obtainable here in my area.


 
 Silly me, I should have put my phones inside to give an idea of the size. Pretty sweet for $2 though.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Silly me, I should have put my phones inside to give an idea of the size. Pretty sweet for $2 though.


 
 im still waiting for my cheap case from AE, the generic square black carbon <$1 case.. bought 6 of them and still not arrived after +-4 weeks.. sigh..
  
 having said that, my MusicMaker Ting has arrived at my home, cant wait to go back from work!


----------



## CoiL

I recommend this one -> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Design-KZ-High-End-In-Ear-Earphone-Storage-Case-Bag-Earphone-Accessories-Canvas-Bag/32490891667.html
  

 My favourite clam-shell atm.


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> I recommend this one -> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Design-KZ-High-End-In-Ear-Earphone-Storage-Case-Bag-Earphone-Accessories-Canvas-Bag/32490891667.html
> 
> 
> My favourite clam-shell atm.


 
 Nice! I also have a few of the black, square shaped carbon style ones that @Akmola Lola was describing. They sure help to keep things tidy.


----------



## kimD

Have minor update for my new Remax 600m, out of box.
Metal body with nice cable with Mic control, 600m the only design with 2BAs drivers from Remax high end model so far.
But very surprisingly how small there are, that's not an issue for me, the surprise was the sounds quality, from my listening less than a few songs of the overall sounds balance control is quite amazing, of this smaller size IEM so far i had.

My Summary :
Bass would be felt like slightly plus or minor better than my Piston 3.
Mids from my listening were the sweety for those vocals and very clean of detail than others dynamic driver.
Treble no harsh or fatigue, but still slightly roll off, maybe have to take time to burn-in sometime.

Pros:
Light weight body and no pressure for wearing in longer hours, cause can't felt the weight at all.
Cable slightly better than others IEMs, clear jacket with copper wires and Mic control for smarts phones.

Cons:
No, have to find out sometime.

My conclusion :
These was highly recommended for 2 BAs drivers and Price from $30-40 USD.
Remax 600m Well done and very happy for these guy


----------



## mebaali

Received my HLSX 808, an hour back. With the stock tips (medium sized red core silicone tips), have listened to few of my favt Tamil feature film tracks composed by Ilaiyaraja from 80s (using Wynk App in One plus One at 40% volume and no EQ). OOTB, To my ears these have a slightly warm sound signature that is also very decent on clarity and instrument separation with a more detailed treble presentation (no spikes or harshness for me in this short listen). These are still a very early impressions and will need more time for me to assess as a whole. So far, I am liking what I am listening on these (except for the rubbery sticky cable, would have preferred something like the one used in Letv All Metal earphones. This is just a minor gripe).
  
 My first hybrids and a very satisfying buy at that.


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Keep us updated with final impressions! But maaan.... this stupid "KZ style" sticky bad cable MUST GO! Probably first thing I`m going to do with those IEM`s -.-


----------



## Akmola Lola

kimd said:


> Have minor update for my new Remax 600m, out of box.
> Metal body with nice cable with Mic control, 600m the only design with 2BAs drivers from Remax high end model so far.
> But very surprisingly how small there are, that's not an issue for me, the suprise was the sounds quality, from my listening less than a few songs of the overall sounds balance control is quite amazing, of this smaller size IEM so far i had.
> 
> ...


 
  
 i actually able to get these Remax iem locally.. didnt know they are dual BA last time i saw them.. didnt bother to really look at the box too as i thought Remax is only know for charging cables.. i guess the chinese manufacturers are quickly evolving like how xiaomi did..


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> Keep us updated with final impressions! But maaan.... *this stupid "KZ style" sticky bad cable MUST GO! Probably first thing I`m going to do with those IEM`s *-.-


 
 Yep. I wish I had some of your skills then would have recabled some of my IEMs (my hardly used Havi's top that list, have developed a breakage in the middle of the wiring) and headphones (Denon)


----------



## Akmola Lola

coil said:


> Keep us updated with final impressions! But maaan.... this stupid "KZ style" sticky bad cable MUST GO! Probably first thing I`m going to do with those IEM`s -.-


 
  
 KZ ED9 cable is the main reason i started to hate them now.. having said that, most iem that i own like Piston 2, ED9 now sounds sub par to me now that i enjoyed TK12 more and more..


----------



## kimD

akmola lola said:


> i actually able to get these Remax iem locally.. didnt know they are dual BA last time i saw them.. didnt bother to really look at the box too as i thought Remax is only know for charging cables.. i guess the chinese manufacturers are quickly evolving like how xiaomi did..




Ha ha is that usually ppls would be confused.

Actually I though get it for fun and after get the Dunu DK2002, now not need already, I have it guy 600m given me very high rating for my daily IEM.. Lol


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Have minor update for my new Remax 600m, out of box.
> Metal body with nice cable with Mic control, 600m the only design with 2BAs drivers from Remax high end model so far.
> But very surprisingly how small there are, that's not an issue for me, the suprise was the sounds quality, from my listening less than a few songs of the overall sounds balance control is quite amazing, of this smaller size IEM so far i had.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the impression on the 600m, they look nice! So you're saying that the bass is pretty good even without dynamic driver?
  
@CoiL my biggest gripe with the 808 is that the back end of the housing is not rounded off at all and has a very sharp edge which can cause some discomfort to my ears after a bit of time. Not a big deal as some readjustment usually fixes it. Might be only my ears that are affected by it as haven't seen anyone else mention it.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the impression on the 600m, they look nice! So you're saying that the bass is pretty good even without dynamic driver?




From my ear telling me the bass pretty much like UE Tf10 wow


----------



## Nachmanowicz

akmola lola said:


> haha im a newbie too, its Fiio M3, a Digital Audio Player, i assumed when you mentioned X1, you meant Fiio X1. i also searched for 808 upon seeing ppl talked abt it, its called HLSX 808 an in ear gaining much praise in this thread..


 
 hahah yeah, I mean the Fiio X1. I just didnt know the M3!
  
 Jesus Im so not up to date in this world!!!!


----------



## AudioDHD

Am ashamed to admit Ive read this entire thread. For those with less time or attention span on a budget seeking bang for buck under $100 heres some worthy suggestions .. 

$100 - TK13 (based on owner feedback) 
$80 - Dont know..
$60 - Shozy Zeros (fav pocket IEM of the moment , own them and recommend )
$50 - Dont know.. maybe 2016 Easy UEs but dont gave them.
$40 - HLSX 808s (easy choice ! A scaled down Fidue A83 pocket rocket , own them and recomend! ) 
Under $30 Tennmak Pianos or Tennmak Pros 
Under $20 DIY UE CUSTOM (own them)
Under $10 Dont know 
For $5 Monk earbuds (own them , these are beyond a bargain , these are a charity to give quality sound to everyone!)

Feel free to contribute .. and offer suggestions. .


----------



## Akmola Lola

nachmanowicz said:


> hahah yeah, I mean the Fiio X1. I just didnt know the M3!
> 
> Jesus Im so not up to date in this world!!!!


imo you dont have to.. just know stuff you need to know.. if not, you'd be spending wayyyy more, especially from this infectious thread haha


----------



## CoiL

audiodhd said:


> Am ashamed to admit Ive read this entire thread. For those with less time or attention span on a budget seeking bang for buck under $100 heres some worthy suggestions ..
> 
> $100 - TK13 (based on owner feedback)
> $80 - Dont know..
> ...


  

 Under 10$ (earbud) > Monk+ ...since Regular Monk is discontinued as I know and M+ is 8$
 Under 10$ IEM > probably some KZ (ED9, ATE, EDR2) or E107 if You can get one under 10$
  
 But for 60$ ...I`m not sure Shozy Zeros get that price bracket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 808 should be better anyway that Zeros (from what I`ve read).


----------



## Akmola Lola

coil said:


> Under 10$ (earbud) > Monk+ ...since Regular Monk is discontinued as I know and M+ is 8$
> Under 10$ IEM > probably some KZ (ED9, ATE, EDR2) or E107 if You can get one under 10$


none of the monk is available at AE atm..


----------



## robervaul

audiodhd said:


> Am ashamed to admit Ive read this entire thread. For those with less time or attention span on a budget seeking bang for buck under $100 heres some worthy suggestions ..
> 
> $100 - TK13 (based on owner feedback)
> $80 - Dont know..
> ...


 
  
 $80 - Dont know.. Maybe NEW LZA2S ?


----------



## peter123

Sad to see that only one of my favorite sub $100 IEM's made that list: Havi B3 Pro1, PMV A-01 are missing imo while the SHOZY Zero is still on there.
  
 I'd guess that what you get when you belive that the latest is always the greatest.  Just take a look at the Sennheiser HD6X0, old and outperformed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I honestly see no point whatsovever to make list out from what's posted and not from personal experience. Theres a number of reasons why I belive it to be meaningless, I'd love to share some:
  
 1. Personal preference is THE most deciding factor for what we like and dislike. Only way to know is to try.
 2. Not (m)any people have heard ALL IEM's so we won't even know if it's the "best" for the one who states so.
 3. What happens if a lower priced one is better than a higher priced one on the list???
  
  
 Well you get the picture...........
  
 Please enjoy this game those of you who does but keep in mind that some might take it as an actual ranking and make purchases based on it.
  
 Sorry about the rant, just had to get it out


----------



## audio123

Havi b3 is a legit


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> Under 10$ (earbud) > Monk+ ...since Regular Monk is discontinued as I know and M+ is 8$
> Under 10$ IEM > probably some KZ (ED9, ATE, EDR2) or E107 if You can get one under 10$
> 
> But for 60$ ...I`m not sure Shozy Zeros get that price bracket :rolleyes:  808 should be better anyway that Zeros (from what I`ve read).



Just rechecked my Monks packaging and its the Monk+ , my mistake. . is the Monk+ a charity of some kind ? beyond insane value. .

Have both HLSX 808s and Shozy Zeros and spent many hours enjoying each of them , trust me when I say this.. The Shozy Zeros deserve the $60 recommendation with their addictive rich warm intimate musical signature.. they have made my IE80s seem like a foolish purchase and nothing more than a reference for soundstage. .

The LZA2s looks promising for $80.

Peter what are the prices of PV1 and Havi B3? Ofcourse they are excellent recommendations but I dont have them and enjoy reading opinions and experiences. .


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> 1. Personal preference is THE most deciding factor for what we like and dislike. Only way to know is to try.
> 3. What happens if a lower priced one is better than a higher priced one on the list???
> 
> Well you get the picture...........


 
 Yep! +1
  


audiodhd said:


> trust me when I say this.. The Shozy Zeros deserve the $60 recommendation with their addictive rich warm intimate musical signature.. they have made my IE80s seem like a foolish purchase and nothing more than a reference for soundstage. .


 
 I can`t trust anything that is subjective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - warm intimate signature? Not really my taste. I crave soundstage and layering and slightly warmish signature, so, 808 should fit my taste better


----------



## Akmola Lola

and so my MusicMaker Ting has arrived! quite fast for a free shipping (2 weeks).. 
 shiny and gorgeous Ting indeed..


 straight from an Oppo Find 7 (my X1 is charging), it sounded pretty decent, bass is punching and deep, mids slightly raw i think, treble clean and has clarity.. im using it wo foam cover..
  
 daym, no regret.. its fully metal too.. 
 daym Shiny Ting!


----------



## peter123

@AudioDHD 
 I think that the Havi is about $60 and the PMV's about $70. I totally agree on the Zero though, great value.


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> Yep! +1
> 
> I can`t trust anything that is subjective    - warm intimate signature? Not really my taste. I crave soundstage and layering and slightly warmish signature, so, 808 should fit my taste better




808s signature sounds cool to my ears when comparing with these Zeros, they are completely different flavor signatures, cant find fault either of them. unlike the majority of IEMs I own with exception of the Fidue 83s. 

 The Zeros single well balanced DD compliments nicely in contrast to these other dual BA +DD IEMs in this collection so far.... perhaps if Id come from single DD iems to a good BA+DD combo like the 808s they would be the current favs . And price scaling is important! not as a refection of sound quality but simply the cost of aquisition.


----------



## AudioDHD

peter123 said:


> @AudioDHD
> 
> I think that the Havi is about $60 and the PMV's about $70. I totally agree on the Zero though, great value.




Bugger now I want them! If either of these offered something my other IEMs dont have Id get them .. am trying to resist a while longer and get something substantial like SHW3 or QT5 perhaps Il settle down after that ..terrorize the forums less , retire to a home in the country ..that sort of thing. 

P.s the EB90EX have been shipped , soon to do battle with Zeros and IE80 in the EDM arena.


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> Bugger now I want them! If either of these offered something my other IEMs dont have Id get them .. am trying to resist a while longer and get something substantial like SHW3 or QT5 perhaps Il settle down after that ..terrorize the forums less , retire to a home in the country ..that sort of thing.


 
 LOL! We always want what we don't have 
  
 I was thinking the same as you after I got the Aurisoincs ASG 1Plus and it worked for some time but now I'm back again. Only probelm now is that I want what I buy to add something of value compared to the 1Plus and that seems to get expensive


----------



## AudioDHD

peter123 said:


> LOL! We always want what we don't have
> 
> I was thinking the same as you after I got the Aurisoincs ASG 1Plus and it worked for some time but now I'm back again. Only probelm now is that I want what I buy to add something of value compared to the 1Plus and that seems to get expensive




Hmmm Perhaps this is the real reason Im stalling the buy now button on the SHW3 or QT5s .. how long will they quench this insatiable curiosity? after those it may become rather expensive find an worthy upgrade .. perhaps some counciling would be a more sensible investment e..


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> Hmmm Perhaps this is the real reason Im stalling the buy now button on the SHW3 or QT5s .. how long will they quench this insatiable curiosity? after those it may become rather expensive find an worthy upgrade .. perhaps some counciling would be a more sensible investment e..


 
 If you find a therapist that can help, feel free to share. I can see a great fortune in his/her future


----------



## Nachmanowicz

akmola lola said:


> imo you dont have to.. just know stuff you need to know.. if not, you'd be spending wayyyy more, especially from this infectious thread haha


 
 Ikr!!! Im getting the feeling this thread is gonna make me poor!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuZo2

nachmanowicz said:


> Ikr!!! Im getting the feeling this thread is gonna make me poor!!!!!!!!


 
 Look it other way, rich in Chinese iems .


----------



## Saoshyant

However, you only have one pair of ears.


----------



## peter123

saoshyant said:


> However, you only have one pair of ears.


 
Shhhhh....


----------



## crabdog

audiodhd said:


> Am ashamed to admit Ive read this entire thread. For those with less time or attention span on a budget seeking bang for buck under $100 heres some worthy suggestions ..
> 
> $100 - TK13 (based on owner feedback)
> $80 - Dont know..
> ...


 
 Pretty awesome I reckon because I have most of these!
 $60 Shozy will arrive next week.
 $50 Easy UEs I have and I like
 $40 808 I have and I like
 $30 Tenmak Piano I have and I like
 $20 I would say VJJB K4 which I have and like
 $10 ROCK Zircon, KZ EDR2 I have and I like
 $5 Monk earbus. Yes I have and I like
  
 Where are the $80 and $100 you ask? I am just a poor iem peasant and haven't reached those lofty heights yet.


----------



## crabdog

Ohh pretty.

 But also $340 yikes.


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> Ohh pretty.
> 
> But also $340 yikes.


 
 If it keeps going like that, by the end of the year we'll have Diy Layla for $399 LOL


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *crabdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $60 Shozy will arrive next week.
> $50 Easy UEs I have and I like
> ...


 
*60+50+40+30+20+20(Zircon+EDR2)+5* = *225$ !!!*
  
...well, if one just saves money and skips all that! ...You could have had TK13 + decent DAP for example - all You ever need to enjoy music! LOL




  
 oh I wish to be in the skin of newcomer into IEM`s... would just skip all the "step-uppers" and get something good for ~100-150$ -.-
  
 Edit: LOL, I  calculated how much I have spent and also got around *230€* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...oh how "stupid" I feel now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really have to stop with HLSX808 and just save up money for TK13 (or something better if it gets "trumped" by that time I have the money).


----------



## CGrish

My HLSX-808 is arriving today!!!! So hyped from what I've heard they're gonna be great. Hopefully they don't have the bass emphasis of the 2016 Easy UEs, the UEs are great, but a bit bass heavy for me.


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> *60+50+40+30+20+20(Zircon+EDR2)+5* = *225$ !!!*
> 
> ...well, if one just saves money and skips all that! ...You could have had TK13 + decent DAP for example - all You ever need to enjoy music! LOL
> 
> ...


 

 You forgot the fun.
 Many of us already have good iems, but it's amazing to see what sound you get today for $10.
 It's an infinite cycle, your top iem gets challenged pretty quickly by another one costing half its price.
 Wait another year and your super iem looks pretty expensive.
 Iem like everything in audio is a journey, keep it fun.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Ohh pretty.
> 
> But also $340 yikes.


 
  Could you please send me a link for where you saw that?  I have their earbud (assuming it's the same Rose I think it is), which is possibly the best earbud in production currently, although it is a limited amount I believe.
  
 Nevermind, just found it!


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Hi, wondering if anyone has experience with Moxpad x6's and how they compare to rock zircons?


----------



## Lurk650

Nachmanowicz, skip the X1, pay the extra $30 for the Xduoo X3 and Rockbox it. Trust me. 

CGrish, drop the bass to either -3 or -6db. This should fix the issue for you. Bass becomes a lot better once you hit 150-200 hrs but it is still pretty bass heavy 

On that note the Easy UEs are actually $40 with Easy's Headfi member discount. There was only one comparison so far between the Bettes and 808s, with the 808s being slightly better. If that's the case the I'd still choose the UEs over them bc the Bettes "S's" can be a bit harsh and the overall treble from the BA is a bit too cool for my tastes. Though I think the Bette and 808 may use a different BA driver


----------



## slowpickr

coil said:


> *60+50+40+30+20+20(Zircon+EDR2)+5* = *[COLOR=FF0000]225[/COLOR]$ !!!*
> 
> ...well, if one just saves money and skips all that! ...You could have had TK13 + decent DAP for example - all You ever need to enjoy music! LOL
> 
> ...




I'm not even considering IEMs under $100 anymore. Waiting for something to come along in the $150 to $300 range that will be an end gamer for me. SW III, DQSM D2, QT5, maybe. Being very patient since it's a lot of money (to me anyway). Ruled out Phantom Master 6 since it's cable over ear.


----------



## CoiL

> Bettes "S's" can be a bit harsh and the overall treble from the BA is a bit too cool for my tastes. Though I think the Bette and 808 may use a different BA driver


 
 Idk, but I think 808 and bettes were discussed a lot and conclusion was that 808 uses different (AFX) BA while bettes didn`t and from impressions on 808 I have read, highs doesn`t sound harsh or sibilance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I really hope they aren`t, will get them soon I hope. Well, last post by mebaali quite ensuring to me that they aren`t harsh or sibilance.


----------



## FUYU

crabdog said:


> Ohh pretty.
> 
> 
> But also $340 yikes.




Dayum, look at all the internals. The Rose vs. QT5 vs. Shockwave 3. The options...


----------



## audio123

slowpickr said:


> I'm not even considering IEMs under $100 anymore. Waiting for something to come along in the $150 to $300 range that will be an end gamer for me. SW III, DQSM D2, QT5, maybe. Being very patient since it's a lot of money (to me anyway). Ruled out Phantom Master 6 since it's cable over ear.


 

 sw3 is legit


----------



## AudioDHD

crabdog said:


> Ohh pretty.
> 
> But also $340 yikes.


 
 If those sound as good as they look I could just get them.. ride off into the sunset and be done with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  .. as long as I stopped reading these forums!


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> Idk, but I think 808 and bettes were discussed a lot and conclusion was that 808 uses different (AFX) BA while bettes didn`t and from impressions on 808 I have read, highs doesn`t sound harsh or sibilance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, so far in this short duration (luckily) I have not encountered any sibilance problem with mine. I have been listening to random playlist consist of Sia's This Is Acting, Ellie Goulding's Delirium, and Goo Goo Dolls's Boxes for the last hour or so in Fiio X1 LO via NX1 LG (at appoximately 40% volume). Bass is thumpy (also slightly boomy), Vocals appear natural and normal (are may be very slightly recessed compared to other frequencies), Treble is marginally forward with great extension (yet no harshness for my ears).
  
 Gonna try few tips to tame the bass (midbass) a bit for my liking (right now using stock mid sized tips).


----------



## Akmola Lola

my next purchase will be a Tomahawk (just to add to my MusicMaker craze) and after that will be Tier 1 for budget iem like shockwave 3... pfffffft i so hope i can remain focussed with it hahaha.. already gotten rid of ed9 n piston to make way for TW1 and TK Maple.. along the way new musicmakers coming out and other interesting iem being released... ouhhhh wadehek


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> Bass is thumpy (also slightly boomy)
> Gonna try few tips to tame the bass (midbass) a bit for my liking (right now using stock mid sized tips).


 
 Hmmm, that`s not good news for me as I don`t like boomy bass (especially mid-bass boom)


----------



## robervaul

Pretty hybrid too.
 $137
The list of the hybrid gets longer ∞.


----------



## yoowan

coil said:


> Hmmm, that`s not good news for me as I don`t like boomy bass (especially mid-bass boom)


 

 Just got my 808's in and ootb their treble is not harsh at all, no sibilance present. But infortunately also with me there's some boomy bass. I hope it will disappear after burn in.


----------



## anticute

Does anyone have a link to this Rose thing?


----------



## mebaali

yoowan said:


> Just got my 808's in and ootb their treble is not harsh at all, no sibilance present. But infortunately also with me there's some boomy bass. I hope it will disappear after burn in.


 
 Your initial impressions match with mine, just wish bass to be a bit tighter and less boomy.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> I'm not even considering IEMs under $100 anymore. Waiting for something to come along in the $150 to $300 range that will be an end gamer for me. SW III, DQSM D2, QT5, maybe. Being very patient since it's a lot of money (to me anyway). Ruled out Phantom Master 6 since it's cable over ear.




I hear you, this is pretty much where I'm at as well although my experience with $50-100 IEM's lately has been good so I haven't completely closed the door there yet. 

Fwiw I'm waiting for the new dqsm and the Easy Pro 6BA (major delay from production so seems to be quite popular). 

Just like you I've also decided to pass on the Master 6 but will probably pick up the Master 4 and the Bluetooth cable as my new Bluetooth IEM's


----------



## Saoshyant

anticute said:


> Does anyone have a link to this Rose thing?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-5-BA-Custom-Made-b-r5-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear-Earphone-5-UnitS/519064_32668150825.html


----------



## robervaul

anticute said:


> Does anyone have a link to this Rose thing?


 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-BA-7-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear/519064_32669871590.html


----------



## yoowan

mebaali said:


> Your initial impressions match with mine, just wish bass to be a bit tighter and less boomy.


 

 I have them in my ears for an hour or two. They're indeed quite good. As someone mentioned earlier their sharpish edges do hurt a little bit. I can live with that. Hope the slightly boomy bass will be tamed though.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Just like you I've also decided to pass on the Master 6 but will probably pick up the Master 4 and the Bluetooth cable as my new Bluetooth IEM's


 

 You sure about that?? After all 6 is bigger, better, stronger, faster than 4


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> You sure about that?? After all 6 is bigger, better, stronger, faster than 4


 

 LOL, nothing like a brother helping a brother out


----------



## goodluck4u

coil said:


> Idk, but I think 808 and bettes were discussed a lot and conclusion was that 808 uses different (AFX) BA while bettes didn`t and from impressions on 808 I have read, highs doesn`t sound harsh or sibilance :rolleyes:  Well I really hope they aren`t, will get them soon I hope. Well, last post by mebaali quite ensuring to me that they aren`t harsh or sibilance.




Although it is hard to take some pics, I looked carefully at both BA unit of the bette and the 808 over their grill. I think they are a little bit different shapes: the unit of the 808 is near square whereas that of the bette is rectangle. Once I wrote their similarities at the early stage of the 808, after burn-in, the difference appeared clearly. IMHO, HLSX 808 turns to the superior version. 

More than 200 hours to burn in, the 808 grow up a gem


----------



## Nachmanowicz

lurk650 said:


> @Nachmanowicz, skip the X1, pay the extra $30 for the Xduoo X3 and Rockbox it. Trust me.
> 
> @CGrish, drop the bass to either -3 or -6db. This should fix the issue for you. Bass becomes a lot better once you hit 150-200 hrs but it is still pretty bass heavy
> 
> On that note the Easy UEs are actually $40 with Easy's Headfi member discount. There was only one comparison so far between the Bettes and 808s, with the 808s being slightly better. If that's the case the I'd still choose the UEs over them bc the Bettes "S's" can be a bit harsh and the overall treble from the BA is a bit too cool for my tastes. Though I think the Bette and 808 may use a different BA driver


 
 First time I hear about RockBox. What is it good for? :}


----------



## AudioDHD

Give your 808s at least 20 hours playtime.. mine settled in around then and got better and better..


----------



## crabdog

Eager for the first LZ-A2S impressions. The z03a look and feel nice and premium imo and they were close to being great except for that sharp peak that made listening rather uncomfortable. They have a wonderful tight bass on them though. I hope the a2s has better tuning. I'm also glad they got rid of the kz style cable!


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Eager for the first LZ-A2S impressions. The z03a look and feel nice and premium imo and they were close to being great except for that sharp peak that made listening rather uncomfortable. They have a wonderful tight bass on them though. I hope the a2s has better tuning. I'm also glad they got rid of the kz style cable!


 

 damn i got a lz03a coming in!


----------



## crabdog

@audio123 hmm maybe you'll have better luck with them than I did. I take mine out for a listen now and then but once I get that harsh spike they go back in the box.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> @audio123 hmm maybe you'll have better luck with them than I did. I take mine out for a listen now and then but once I get that harsh spike they go back in the box.


 

 no burn in?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> no burn in?


 
 They've had between 20-30 hours. I kinda forgot about them. Will burn the crap out of them now till about 100h and see if there's any change.


----------



## anticute

audio123 said:


> damn i got a lz03a coming in!




I really didn't like mine, the treble sounds artificial, and the bass is a bit off too, IMO. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## crabdog

anticute said:


> I really didn't like mine, the treble sounds artificial, and the bass is a bit off too, IMO. Hope you have better luck.


 
 I did think they had slightly better than average sound isolation.


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> You sure about that?? After all 6 is bigger, better, stronger, faster than 4




Thank you friend  

I'm sure that the Master 6 will be better but £87 vs £200-230 (depending on how fast one is able to commit on the KS campaign) is too big a difference to me....



podster said:


> LOL, nothing like a brother helping a brother out




Ha ha, true


----------



## _gl

goodluck4u said:


> I carefully look at two housing shells. They have a little bit different shape. There might be the improvement of fittings??? others of hiseniors like blue/red/gold carbon is similar shapes with the easy. Thus the steam punk of the hisenior might be only different???
> 
> EDIT:
> I told the Easy about two earphones. they replied Hisenser and Easy UE2 are *not *same. I don't know about it in detail.


 
  
 I thought that too, but the housing looks different from different angles.  Even Easy is using the HiSenior advertising pic in his listing, so I'm sure they're the same.
  
 I'm down to Easy UE2 and Easy UEs - anyone heard both?


----------



## Lurk650

nachmanowicz said:


> First time I hear about RockBox. What is it good for? :}




The X3 stock firmware has a 1% pitch error that is noticeable to some people. The RB fw fixes that


----------



## bhazard

I'm thrilled with the QT5. It is settling in nicely after 24 hours of total burn in.

It's somewhat aggressive with distinct clarity and separation. A lot of the bass boom is gone now. Maybe a polite w signature with no massive dips. I really need to get something to measure FR.

It really is tough to go back to the $50 and under range after owning something like this. The TK13 catches my interest though. The value could be huge.

LZ-A2 complements the QT5 nicely. The A2 is more forgiving with lesser quality recordings.

I'm also thrilled we can get these multi driver setups for single driver prices at only a few years ago. 808, pmv a01, zero, and TK13 seems like they are moving into value king status like the Havi B3 did for me.


----------



## anticute

bhazard said:


> I'm thrilled with the QT5. It is settling in nicely after 24 hours of total burn in.
> 
> It's somewhat aggressive. Maybe a polite w signature with no massive dips. I really need to get something to measure FR.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to more impressions as you get to spend some more time with them!


----------



## bhazard

anticute said:


> Looking forward to more impressions as you get to spend some more time with them!




I'll update as much as I can. I wouldn't be comfortable reviewing until I put 100 hours on them, despite not truly believing it helps.

The KEF M200 comes to mind with these a lot in comparison. Same huge nozzle (maybe even bigger), but the M200 had QC issues. The sound is similar except the QT5 pulls way ahead in treble extension and soundstage. Clarity and resolution are better as well.


----------



## Lurk650

Mail man came early today. Not as pretty as the 12 but I'll take em.


----------



## yoowan

audio123 said:


> damn i got a lz03a coming in!


 
  
 Sorry to chime in. I indeed hope you'll have better luck. Extensive tip rolling and hunderds of hours of burnin did only alleviate treble spike to a certain extent. There have been moments I really enjoyed this iem but in the end my brain said no to them. So after weeks of trying, I had no other option than to retire them. Again, I really hope your experience will be a positive one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Bloody Penguin!!! I got the "Stethoscopes" Ipsdi Dolphins. Quite surprising. OOTB they are quite comparable to the OnePlus Icons with more Bass and definition. Quite an accomplishment for I think the $16 is what I paid for them.
  
 Not as uncomfortable as they look, they need better wide-bore tips. NO BRAINER for the $$$$  Thanx again Mate.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Bloody Penguin!!! I got the "Stethoscopes" Ipsdi Dolphins. Quite surprising. OOTB they are quite comparable to the OnePlus Icons with more Bass and definition. Quite an accomplishment for I think the $16 is what I paid for them.
> 
> Not as uncomfortable as they look, they need better wide-bore tips. NO BRAINER for the $$$$  Thanx again Mate.
> 
> ...


 

 When are you going to get a camera man
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My feeble brain needs pictures to associate


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Bloody Penguin!!! I got the "Stethoscopes" Ipsdi Dolphins. Quite surprising. OOTB they are quite comparable to the OnePlus Icons with more Bass and definition. Quite an accomplishment for I think the $16 is what I paid for them.
> 
> Not as uncomfortable as they look, they need better wide-bore tips. NO BRAINER for the $$$$  Thanx again Mate.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ha, awesome you took the "plunge".  Glad to hear you are enjoying them!  
  
  
  
 BTW, if you do @BloodyPenguin, I'll get a notification that you are doing a shout out.  It will work for any user.
  
 --


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Bloody Penguin!!! I got the "Stethoscopes" Ipsdi Dolphins. Quite surprising. OOTB they are quite comparable to the OnePlus Icons with more Bass and definition. Quite an accomplishment for I think the $16 is what I paid for them.
> 
> Not as uncomfortable as they look, they need better wide-bore tips. NO BRAINER for the $$$$  Thanx again Mate.
> 
> ...




Nice, I thought they were much more expensive. What material are they?


----------



## Podster

bloodypenguin said:


> Ha, awesome you took the "plunge".  Glad to hear you are enjoying them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I personally like their Pacifier skin-friendly earmuffs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know when mine will get here but for $16.11 I had to try them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been scrubbing and scrubbing and I can't get that giant sucker stamp off my forehead


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Bloody Penguin!!! I got the "Stethoscopes" Ipsdi Dolphins. Quite surprising. OOTB they are quite comparable to the OnePlus Icons with more Bass and definition. Quite an accomplishment for I think the $16 is what I paid for them.
> 
> Not as uncomfortable as they look, they need better wide-bore tips. NO BRAINER for the $$$$  Thanx again Mate.
> 
> ...


 
 Twin, can you translate your post please? You lost me...


----------



## Lurk650

DISREGARD! I freaked out for no reason  OOTB they will lack sub bass, after about 60 minutes of play time it comes alive


----------



## Podster

charliemotta said:


> Twin, can you translate your post please? You lost me...


 

 Too funny Charlie, here you go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html


----------



## Charliemotta

podster said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Twin, can you translate your post please? You lost me...
> ...


 
 Thanks Podster man.  I'm in!  Now I don't have to tread on you....


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> Well the TK13 will need some serious burn in or I have a defective pair. The bass is there but it is in no way massive compared to the 12's. In fact, its really lacking in the sub bass dept.


 
 Whoa.  Maybe I have the right IEM (TK12) for me after all.  Love dat bass!


----------



## Lurk650

slowpickr said:


> Whoa.  Maybe I have the right IEM (TK12) for me after all.  Love dat bass!


 
 At times I heard it wanting to break through but it wouldn't. Only listened for 30 min so far so barely any time on them. Gonna give them more play time throughout the day then connect my new Y-Splitter to my tablet and throw them on the burner and continue with the TK Maple burn in. OOTB the Maples have a deep, thick bass that shakes your ear canals on the low lows


----------



## CoiL

goodluck4u said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Idk, but I think 808 and bettes were discussed a lot and conclusion was that 808 uses different (AFX) BA while bettes didn`t and from impressions on 808 I have read, highs doesn`t sound harsh or sibilance
> ...



  


 Thanks for input about bette vs. 808. I think it is clear now that 808 has different (AFX) BA`s in them! 


yoowan said:


> mebaali said:
> 
> 
> > Your initial impressions match with mine, just wish bass to be a bit tighter and less boomy.
> ...


 
*goodluck4u , *how about that mid-bass boom with Your heavily "burned-in" 808`s ???
 I really hope it goes away, I hate mid-bass boosted and boomy IEM`s!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Lurk, they have plenty of bass and will reach sub bass levels deeper than the TK12 Their bass is more controlled but it's there when you need it. They are still massive compared to most other 'phones.

BURN THEM IN and use Auvios on them.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Lurk, they have plenty of bass and will reach sub bass levels deeper than the TK12 Their bass is more controlled but it's there when you need it. They are still massive compared to most other 'phones.
> 
> BURN THEM IN and use Auvios on them.
> 
> TWIN




Figured that. Was worried but I'm gonna burn in and forget. If still lacking in about 50 hrs then I know for sure something is off


----------



## Ewen

lurk650 said:


> Well the TK13 will need some serious burn in or I have a defective pair. The bass is there but it is in no way massive compared to the 12's. In fact, its really lacking in the sub bass dept.


 

 Is the TK12 bass heavy?
 In this case TK13 would be considered as balanced.


----------



## peter123

ewen said:


> Is the TK12 bass heavy?
> In this case TK13 would be considered as balanced.




Ok, I'm starting to get interested in the TK13. Do you have any other IEM's that I might have heard to compare the bass (especially mid bass) on them to?


----------



## Ewen

peter123 said:


> Ok, I'm starting to get interested in the TK13. Do you have any other IEM's that I might have heard to compare the bass (especially mid bass) on them to?


 

 I don't have the TK13, but I'm also interested in it even if I prefer micro iems and ciem style.
 If it has a balanced sound, well....


----------



## Charliemotta

charliemotta said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > charliemotta said:
> ...


 
 Just to clear things up Podman,  I was referring to your avitar...


----------



## Podster

charliemotta said:


> Just to clear things up Podman,  I was referring to your avitar...


 

 Dang, you replied twice before I could even get back over here! I may have picked up on that tread comment but I am getting old


----------



## peter123

ewen said:


> I don't have the TK13, but I'm also interested in it even if I prefer micro iems and ciem style.
> If it has a balanced sound, well....




Ah, my bad I misunderstood. 

Yeah, I'm also interested as long as they're fairly balanced with a subbass boost. More impressions should hopefully come soon....


----------



## anticute

podster said:


> Too funny Charlie, here you go:wink_face:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html




What the..?


----------



## Lurk650

Ok, sub bass is filling in. Treble isn't as dark as the 12 but it's still very comfortable. Resolution and clarity has indeed been improved, along with cohesion between bass and treble. If you don't have the 12s then the 13 is a solid choice. If already have the 12s then spring for the 13 should you have the expendable income. 

Note this is with about an hour of play time. These can only get better.


----------



## robervaul

monster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Rose 1 DD + 4 BA
These looks like Noble K10U's shell.
 DIY K3003 - that's a thing of the past! Now is DIY K10U / DIY LAYLA LOL


----------



## Podster

robervaul said:


> monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That DD looks like the dual chamber one in my TFZ! http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7693971052.html?orderId=75447339033424


----------



## SuperLuigi

So I've had the LZ Z03A for a few weeks and... Well I dunno. They sound good but they are really hard for me to wear for more than half an hour. I'm not sure if it's the sound or the fit but they aren't working out I don't think. I enjoy listening to my piston 2s more. 

Amy suggestions for iems around the same price as the LZ Z03A?


----------



## FUYU

robervaul said:


> monsterh34r:
> 
> Rose 1 DD + 4 BA
> [COLOR=242424]These looks [/COLOR][COLOR=303030]li[/COLOR][COLOR=3C3C3C]ke Noble[/COLOR] K10U's [COLOR=242424]shell.
> ...




Those Rose IEMs seem like a chinese approach to alot of higher-end japanese IEM makers. (Like Oriolus, Kumitate, ...)


----------



## Lurk650

superluigi said:


> So I've had the LZ Z03A for a few weeks and... Well I dunno. They sound good but they are really hard for me to wear for more than half an hour. I'm not sure if it's the sound or the fit but they aren't working out I don't think. I enjoy listening to my piston 2s more.
> 
> Amy suggestions for iems around the same price as the LZ Z03A?


 
 The TK Maple I still have burning in but OOTB and esp after a few hours of listening it was very enjoyable. Gonna check back in with them when I get home and see how they are doing now after about 40-50 hours on the burner


----------



## kimD

Lol how to find that Rose website?


----------



## audio123

yoowan said:


> Sorry to chime in. I indeed hope you'll have better luck. Extensive tip rolling and hunderds of hours of burnin did only alleviate treble spike to a certain extent. There have been moments I really enjoyed this iem but in the end my brain said no to them. So after weeks of trying, I had no other option than to retire them. Again, I really hope your experience will be a positive one.


will enhance it with an impedance plug


----------



## kimD

Sharing my enhance rolling off & put double tips will do


----------



## Lurk650

Ordered Joyroom E-107 for my coworker to give his girlfriend. Of course I will be testing them out when I get them lol 

My Maples are at about 50hrs, sibilance is gone. Just a smooth, warm and dark sig. Good clarity and nice sound stages.

Was hoping to burn the Maples and TK13 in together via a splitter cable but my tablet won't recognize it for some reason


----------



## Pastapipo

Yesterday, I received the hlsx-808 and out of the box I liked them, but let them burn in overnight. 
 They did sound a bit V shaped to my ears out of the box. Found the bass a little boomy and the highs a little sharp. Also the edge of the IEM is a bit sharp to the helix of my ear 
 After some tip rolling I managed to fix the sharpness of both the upper highs and the iem itself.
  
 Bass:
 Adequate while being a bit boomy, doesn't have the grinding and growling sub-bass perfection the Zero Audio Tenore has.
Sub-bass is certainly there, still I would love to see the lowest of basses at the same volume level as the higher sub-bass. They roll off slightly to early.
 Certain emphasis on the mid-bass, but not to the level where it is intrusive into the other frequencies. Just a tad too much for my taste.
 All in all, while not perfect, the bass does perform nicely.
  
 Mids:
Detailled and clear. Drums and guitars sound great, while just slightly recessed compared to the highs and the bass.
 The sound of the wood of the drumsticks, the distortion of the guitar riffs, the drum tom reverb, they are all shining here.
 Voices are clear and detailed as well.
Instrument separation and positioning could be better.
  
  
 Highs:
 A mixed bag. While being very well controlled and nicely extended. They are somewhat coloured.
 I cant explain properly but let me try, I hope it makes sense:
 Where the Zero Audio Tenore could use a lighter sound, the 808s sound too light:
 The cymbals through the 808s sound like the manufacturer didn't use enough metal on the cymbals, making them a higher pitched than they should be. Too edgy.
 While on the Zero Audio, the cymbals have to much metal, making the sound too heavy.
 The Philips Fidelio sound just right and very natural in the highs.
  
 All in all, a good buy with a fun and unique sound signature.
 I would rate my IEMS based on my preferences:
 Philips Fidelio S1>Zero Audio Carbo Tenore> hlsx-808 >> Xiaomi Piston 3 ~ Intopic Jazz
  
  
 Disclamer:
 This is just my opinion after one day of listening.
 While I provided Youtube links, I played all music in FLAC or Spotify 320 Ogg format.
 All 3 iems were tested on a ZTE Axon mini as well as on my Sony Vaio laptop.


----------



## RedJohn456

Guys the new LZ A2 model A2S is out! Get hypeeeee son!


----------



## Mr Trev

Whats the deal with this one?


----------



## crabdog

Just browsing through the Ipsdi products. I love their description scheme and also the fact that they're manufacturing unique products rather than copying popular iem styles. Some of the descriptions:
  
 car engine sound
 engine aircraft sound effect 
 Mongol stringed instrument
 violin sound
 Gu zheng sound
  
 Here's a pic of their "Ox Horn shape"


----------



## Niyologist

So. Beautiful. 

Flang V5. Only $199.99.



ESS9018 decoding

Support 24bit 192khz

Support the DSD direct input code flow

Dynamic range DSR: 127dB

THD signal-to-noise ratio: 115dB

Format：DSD/APE/FLAC/ALAC/WMA/WAV/MP3

Output power: 125 mw

Frequency response: 20 hz - 20 KHZ

Distortion: 0.0035% (1 KHZ)

Signal to noise ratio: 95 db or higher

Channel separating degree: 79 db (1 KHZ)

Display: OLED

Battery capacity: 2000 mah

Battery life: greater than or equal to 12 hours

Size:120*72*25(mm)

Weight: about 249g

The battery life can go up to 20 hours. Pretty impressive.










With the dock it's $299.99.


----------



## notamethlab

crabdog said:


> Just browsing through the Ipsdi products. I love their description scheme and also the fact that they're manufacturing unique products rather than copying popular iem styles. Some of the descriptions:
> 
> car engine sound
> engine aircraft sound effect
> ...




I actually like the look of the ox horns, going to try out the ox horns and dolphins. Who knows they could turn out to be a hidden gem


----------



## Folly

podster said:


> That DD looks like the dual chamber one in my TFZ! http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7693971052.html?orderId=75447339033424


 
  @Podster can you post more impressions on the TFZ? Very curious to find out if the sound matches their looks


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> I actually like the look of the ox horns, going to try out the ox horns and dolphins. Who knows they could turn out to be a hidden gem




Looks like Twin got the Dolphins and compares them to the OnePlus Icons... Which retail for $40 more


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> Looks like Twin got the Dolphins and compares them to the OnePlus Icons... Which retail for $40 more




Awesome, makes me even more excited getting them.(and to think that I could save up for the SW3 or DQSM D2 and resist buying other iems LOL)


----------



## CoiL

pastapipo said:


> Yesterday, I received the hlsx-808 and out of the box I liked them, but let them burn in overnight.
> They did sound a bit V shaped to my ears out of the box. Found the bass a little boomy and the highs a little sharp. Also the edge of the IEM is a bit sharp to the helix of my ear
> After some tip rolling I managed to fix the sharpness of both the upper highs and the iem itself.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe it`s source dependent and about subjective taste also but I`m littlebit starting to regret buying 808... well, nothing to do anymore, just wait and hope best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 808 just over piston3? Hmmm... same time someone mentioned 808 to be like little scaled down Fidue A83 ...I`m confused!


----------



## mebaali

@CoiL - Midbass boom seems to have reduced (brain-in or burn in?) to a great extent in my HLSX 808 (have used pink noise at 40% voulme via Nokia N97 overnight). Clarity and detail retrieval on these are coming out better with more usage (again may be just my brain adjusting to these phones's signature).  One thing is clear for me that is these are very unforgiving when it comes to badly mastered recordings (many of my 80's Tamil feature film tracks have treble peaks with anemic bass).


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> Maybe it`s source dependent and about subjective taste also but I`m littlebit starting to regret buying 808... well, nothing to do anymore, just wait and hope best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My gear is certainly not hifi grade, so maybe getting a good source may help. Also my obsession with sub-bass and natural sound will certainly colour my judgement.
 I do regard them as better sounding than the piston 3 by quite some margin. The Piston 3 lack the clearness, detail and the upper sparkle the 808s do provide. Piston 3 on the other hand, are very easy to listen to. The highs may be a bit darker, still they do sound uncoloured and natural to my ears.
 They are very good for the price, but maybe the hype made me expect too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
@mebaali Good call. I'll give them another spin when they are burned in.


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> My gear is certainly not hifi grade, so maybe getting a good source may help. Also my obsession with sub-bass and natural sound will certainly colour my judgement.
> I do regard them as better sounding than the piston 3 by quite some margin. The Piston 3 lack the clearness, detail and the upper sparkle the 808s do provide. Piston 3 on the other hand, are very easy to listen to. The highs may be a bit darker, still they do sound uncoloured and natural to my ears.
> They are very good for the price, but maybe the hype made me expect too much.


 
 I think for me at least part of the reason for my initial disappointment was using them at my normal volume levels (xduoo x2). So it could very well be source dependence. I have to really pump up the volume with them and then they start to come alive. I've also given them plenty of burn-in now as well which may have made a difference.


----------



## Akmola Lola

> They are very good for the price, but maybe the hype made me expect too much. :basshead:




yupp hype can certainly do that..


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> @CoiL - Midbass boom seems to have reduced (brain-in or burn in?) to a great extent in my HLSX 808 (have used pink noise at 40% voulme via Nokia N97 overnight). Clarity and detail retrieval on these are coming out better with more usage (again may be just my brain adjusting to these phones's signature).  One thing is clear for me that is these are very unforgiving when it comes to badly mastered recordings (many of my 80's Tamil feature film tracks have treble peaks with anemic bass).


 


crabdog said:


> pastapipo said:
> 
> 
> > My gear is certainly not hifi grade, so maybe getting a good source may help. Also my obsession with sub-bass and natural sound will certainly colour my judgement.
> ...


 
 Well, will leave them straight to "burn-in" when I get them. I usually don`t want my brain to trick me with "adjusting to it" and listen to my most neutral gear before putting new gear into ears. Hoping they will settle down to my preferred sq and signature. Also, hoping that this KZ cable has some role in "reduced" SQ since my experience with those cables shows they have little higher impedance than quality cables and may affect sound.


----------



## MuZo2

coil said:


> Well, will leave them straight to "burn-in" when I get them. I usually don`t want my brain to trick me with "adjusting to it" and listen to my most neutral gear before putting new gear into ears. Hoping they will settle down to my preferred sq and signature. Also, hoping that this KZ cable has some role in "reduced" SQ since my experience with those cables shows they have little higher impedance than quality cables and may affect sound.


 

 So you bough them on someone recommendations and regret buying them based on someone else impressions. You dont have it yet right?


----------



## CoiL

Well, there were many positive impressions on them (especially compared to higher-priced IEMs) and I didn`t read any mention about little boomy mid-bass... now, last 3 impressions have said some boominess in mid-bass and I hate mid-bass boost and boominess! Also, didn`t notice any mention about slight reduced mids - which MUST be for me at least neutral (I love mids-oriented IEM`s with natural vocals)!That`s why I started regretting that buy little. But then again, seems they get settled down and improve with "burn-in".
 Also, ppl with better gear seem to have better results with them (I`m just generalizing). I don`t have them yet but they should arrive within following 2 weeks. We`ll hear... never judging something without hearing myself. But yeah, those last impressions got me worried little...


----------



## Ulchabhan

Hi everyone! Tell me, please, have the TK13 good isolation? No worse than Ostry KC06A, and how do they compare in all? (If anyone can compare)
  
 One more question. What should I do in the Easy store on Ali for discount, write: "Hi, I'm a Head-Fi member"?
  
 Thanks! Sorry for my English!


----------



## Ewen

@Niyologist I received my Xduoo X3 a month ago, but if this Flang V5 is rockboxable, then I'd like to compare its Sabre DAC with the Cirrus.
 Dock looks nice but overpriced.


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> Maybe it`s source dependent and about subjective taste also but I`m littlebit starting to regret buying 808... well, nothing to do anymore, just wait and hope best :rolleyes:
> 808 just over piston3? Hmmm... same time someone mentioned 808 to be like little scaled down Fidue A83 ...I`m confused!




The 808s as a scaled down A83 pocket rocket was my impression, just had a good listen to both and stand by this 100% . Then I compared my Piston 3s with the 808s and report the 808s are in totally different stratosphere of sound quality to the neutral darker signature of the Pistons 3s , after 10 minutes with the Pistons 3 Im struck by the balanced analytical clarity, seperation and brighter cooler sparkle that is the 808s..
My source is Note 4 with Neutron player and PC using Asus Hero 5 onboard audio run through Pioneer VSX 528-K receiver.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for input. I hope 808 will pair nicely with my hardware&firmware modified DX50 - it should be in different class from Note4 and onboard audio/receiver


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> Thanks for input. I hope 808 will pair nicely with my hardware&firmware modified DX50 - it should be in different class from Note4 and onboard audio/receiver




Nice! Perhaps an upgrade of source is worth looking into but leaning towards a Galaxy S7 or Note 6 around September.. doubt youl be dissapointed in the 808s and still highly recommend the bargain that is the Shozy Zeros ..most enjoyable in ear burn-in Ive experienced and just cant put them down !


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Bloody Penguin!!! I got the "Stethoscopes" Ipsdi Dolphins. Quite surprising. OOTB they are quite comparable to the OnePlus Icons with more Bass and definition. Quite an accomplishment for I think the $16 is what I paid for them.
> 
> Not as uncomfortable as they look, they need better wide-bore tips. NO BRAINER for the $$$$  Thanx again Mate.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, given the cost, I can't help but give them a try.  Especially considering I've almost bought the Icons a few times as it is.  Here's hoping I like em!
  
 On another note, I'm really tempted to try one of Rose's IEMs.  I'm unsure if I can convince myself to spend $300+ for either the hybrid or 5 BA.


----------



## smith

Just received the 808's yesterday.. love the sound. Clean crisp  with a lovely midrange/treble. No grain or brightness and very smooth. I have the Fidue A73 and this is how they should have sounded! My source is the IPhone 6 and they are fantastic value for the $40!


----------



## bhazard

audiodhd said:


> Nice! Perhaps an upgrade of source is worth looking into but leaning towards a Galaxy S7 or Note 6 around September.. doubt youl be dissapointed in the 808s and still highly recommend the bargain that is the Shozy Zeros ..most enjoyable in ear burn-in Ive experienced and just cant put them down !




The S7 doesn't have very good sound. The HTC 10 is excellent however with it's separate DAC and amp. I wish I knew the DAC they are using, but the amp power is very much in line with ~$40 amps you would buy externally.


----------



## crabdog

Been having a listen with my easy ues after not using them for a week or so (been rotating between K4 and 808) and I almost forgot how fun they are. Totally different kind of sound from the others, especially the 808 but if you're just looking for some thumping basshead time they work a treat. On top of that their sound isolation is pretty epic and for me they are super comfortable.


----------



## Podster

folly said:


> @Podster can you post more impressions on the TFZ? Very curious to find out if the sound matches their looks


 

 As soon as I get them in hand Folly, they are still on the slow boat from China
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm just hoping they sound as nice as my HCK UE customs and I'll be a happy camper


----------



## yoowan

smith said:


> Just received the 808's yesterday.. love the sound. Clean crisp  with a lovely midrange/treble. No grain or brightness and very smooth. I have the Fidue A73 and this is how they should have sounded! My source is the IPhone 6 and they are fantastic value for the $40!


 

 Of all the hypes I bought up till now (Joyroom E107, LZ03A, Easy M2) this is by far the best. Their midrange and treble are indeed very good. I'm still struggling with the boomy bass. Athough I have the impression it diminished slightly after 15 hours of (brain) burn-in. What is your impression of the bass?
  
 I got the new VSD3S on the same day (yesterday) and must say these are even better (more natural (coherence), more musical). It's a pity one almost never reads in this forum about Vsonic. I understand though, the rapid succession of new product on Aliexpress is so much fun to follow.


----------



## Podster

pastapipo said:


> My gear is certainly not hifi grade, so maybe getting a good source may help. Also my obsession with sub-bass and natural sound will certainly colour my judgement.
> I do regard them as better sounding than the piston 3 by quite some margin. The Piston 3 lack the clearness, detail and the upper sparkle the 808s do provide. Piston 3 on the other hand, are very easy to listen to. The highs may be a bit darker, still they do sound uncoloured and natural to my ears.
> They are very good for the price, but maybe the hype made me expect too much.
> 
> ...


 

 Pasta, this would be an excellent consideration for a fantastic sounding source
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May not be your budget but it is a great player
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shanling-m5?utm_placement=12&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-05-19&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


----------



## HELDERZINHO

Hi guys i'm looking for a pair of in ear headphones for use with my cellphone (Redmi Note 2) and some radio the price beteween 10 to 30 USD i read good things about Rock Zircon/KZ-E9/KZ-ATE and Xiaomi Piston 3 but i know that are some chinese brands very good and with good price what phones do you recommend? Sorry my bad english i'm Portuguese.


----------



## audio123

helderzinho said:


> Hi guys i'm looking for a pair of in ear headphones for use with my cellphone (Redmi Note 2) and some radio the price beteween 10 to 30 USD i read good things about Rock Zircon/KZ-E9/KZ-ATE and Xiaomi Piston 3 but i know that are some chinese brands very good and with good price what phones do you recommend? Sorry my bad english i'm Portuguese.


 

 if u up your budget, you can get some strong offerings like havi b3, ostry kc06 etc


----------



## Lurk650

helderzinho said:


> Hi guys i'm looking for a pair of in ear headphones for use with my cellphone (Redmi Note 2) and some radio the price beteween 10 to 30 USD i read good things about Rock Zircon/KZ-E9/KZ-ATE and Xiaomi Piston 3 but i know that are some chinese brands very good and with good price what phones do you recommend? Sorry my bad english i'm Portuguese.




TK Maple for $23. Do need to enjoy bass though.


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> if u up your budget, you can get some strong offerings like havi b3, ostry kc06 etc


 

 He could but since he asked about budget iem's here let's guide him on that a little
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 These are just my opinions based on owning all three Helderz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My first choice would be the ED9 which I'm sure surprises no one around here but of the three it's the most rounded by my hearing.
  
 The next two are better at individual signatures:
  
 The Zircon will learn to the bass side and the ATE will lean towards clearer mids and vocals. Best of luck with your decision making


----------



## HELDERZINHO

audio123 said:


> if u up your budget, you can get some strong offerings like havi b3, ostry kc06 etc


 

 This are too expensive for my budget
  
  


lurk650 said:


> TK Maple for $23. Do need to enjoy bass though.


 

 this are best that the ones i mentioned above?


----------



## Lurk650

ulchabhan said:


> Hi everyone! Tell me, please, have the TK13 good isolation? No worse than Ostry KC06A, and how do they compare in all? (If anyone can compare)
> 
> One more question. What should I do in the Easy store on Ali for discount, write: "Hi, I'm a Head-Fi member"?
> 
> Thanks! Sorry for my English!




The isolation is very good with the 13s. I have not heard the Ostry so can't help you there. I can assure you the 13s are worth their money and then some, and then some more


----------



## audio123

so i just gotten hzsound2. it sounds horrendous but after changing tips to jvc spiral and using my dx80 absolutely marvellous. it is mediocre with my plenue d though


----------



## Lurk650

HELDERZINHO, I cannot say they are the best. There is no "best" earphone, realistically. I have not heard the others. From what I've heard myself in that price range you gave I favor the Maples. I have about 50hrs on them and have absolutely no doubts in recommending them.


----------



## mebaali

pastapipo said:


> @mebaali Good call. I'll give them another spin when they are burned in.


 
 Right now listening to The Fray's _Scars & Stories _(Fiio X1 LO + NX1 LG), HLSX 808 excels exceedingly well on all fronts for my ears.
  
 Overall clarity and Detail retrieval on these are amazing.


----------



## HELDERZINHO

podster said:


> He could but since he asked about budget iem's here let's guide him on that a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 But in this list do you think that they are the best or you have any other for this budget above them


----------



## audio123

helderzinho said:


> But in this list do you think that they are the best or you have any other for this budget above them


 

 get ve monk!


----------



## HELDERZINHO

audio123 said:


> get ve monk!


 

 I don't like how they look i know its very cheap and good sound but they are ugly


----------



## audio123

helderzinho said:


> I don't like how they look i know its very cheap and good sound but they are ugly


 

 are you an audiophile?


----------



## Lurk650

Monk Plus do have a very nice organic sound but of course it's an Earbud and not for everybody.


----------



## HELDERZINHO

audio123 said:


> are you an audiophile?


 

 no but i already have a look on this phones and dont like the earbud


----------



## HELDERZINHO

this is fake right?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Piston-3-III-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset-Headphone-For-Xiaomi-Samsung-iPhone-/182034293003?hash=item2a6216e10b:g:~kUAAOSwzgRWzXaW


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> so i just gotten hzsound2. it sounds horrendous but after changing tips to jvc spiral and using my dx80 absolutely marvellous. it is mediocre with my plenue d though




HZsound lack bass and terrible treble like hell


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> HZsound lack bass and terrible treble like hell


 

 adjust variables it will sound good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 change tips, source, impedance
 current setup: hz2 + jvc spiral + 75 ohm impedance + ibasso dx80


----------



## nolife1123

helderzinho said:


> this is fake right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Piston-3-III-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Headset-Headphone-For-Xiaomi-Samsung-iPhone-/182034293003?hash=item2a6216e10b:g:~kUAAOSwzgRWzXaW


 
 I can assure you that it is, you can buy them over from Gearbest/Everbuying for around 12.5$ and they're 100% legit, got mine there and so have many other people!


----------



## HELDERZINHO

i know that i buy my redmi note 2 on gearbest but when i saw this price so cheap


----------



## audio123

every iem is good if you can work around it with adapter, source, tips, amps, dacs to find the right synergy


----------



## Podster

helderzinho said:


> But in this list do you think that they are the best or you have any other for this budget above them


 

 There are some others that are nice budget iem's like the new A&D D2 would be a good one especially if you like smooth vocals and mids.
  
 I like the VJJB V1's
  
 Brain Wavz Delta's
  
 Two other KZ's I might suggest would be the HDS1 and the ED3C

  
  
 Or even the Cosonic W1's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 And I also like the KZ ZN1 Mini


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> There are some others that are nice budget iem's like the new A&D D2 would be a good one especially if you like smooth vocals and mids.
> 
> I like the VJJB V1's
> 
> ...


 

 i rate vjjb v1 and ad d2


----------



## Akmola Lola

helderzinho said:


> I don't like how they look i know its very cheap and good sound but they are ugly



they are indeed ugly but given how its being hyped over here i dont mind the look. but upon seeing the AE page i decided agaisnt it.. planning to jump quite far to Cygnus instead maybe next month depending on how AE settle my dispute.

changed my mind and ordered one basic monk plus. hope i'll liked em. MusicMaker Ting is already impressive imo but for 5 bucks + 3.33 shipping hell why not.


----------



## Saoshyant

helderzinho said:


> i know that i buy my redmi note 2 on gearbest but when i saw this price so cheap




Try looking into the Cosonic W1 and the QKZ W1 Pro


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Try looking into the Cosonic W1 and the QKZ W1 Pro


w1 pro is legit


----------



## Riisalat

audio123 said:


> w1 pro is legit


 i use a w1 pro in the gym regularly. This stuff is legit.


----------



## audio123

riisalat said:


> i use a w1 pro in the gym regularly. This stuff is legit.


 

 lmao for gym should use ad d2!


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> i use a w1 pro in the gym regularly. This stuff is legit.


 
 My poor w1 pro have been in a clamshell for over a month. Hmm I should do more exercise.


----------



## Niyologist

ewen said:


> @Niyologist
> I received my Xduoo X3 a month ago, but if this Flang V5 is rockboxable, then I'd like to compare its Sabre DAC with the Cirrus.
> Dock looks nice but overpriced.




The dock w/the remote is $100. The V5 is $199.99. The V5 and dock together is $299.99.

For more info: 

http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/flang-v5-portable-hifi-nondestructive-player-128g.html


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> i use a w1 pro in the gym regularly. This stuff is legit.


 

 True dat, actually it amazes me how either of these iem's can be offered at their price points for what you get! W1 Pro with it's removable cable for $9 and then the Cosonic and it's sweat proof design and great sound for $7 just slays me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-KZ-ANV-mobile-phone-earphones-without-microphone-wire-heatshrinked-in-ear-headset-earphones-high/2019560660.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.23.IiqDR7&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10037_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_2&btsid=6902887c-1d88-4267-aec6-d4a4c118d57b
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cosonic-W1-HiFi-In-Ear-Wired-Earbuds-Earphones-Bass-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-With-Mic-Black-Blue/32658207077.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.97.PWxqLn&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10037_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_2&btsid=70489b30-a03c-4028-97f3-7b1949c04d40


----------



## HELDERZINHO

Some of those seems to be for sport and it isn't the case but thnaks anyway


----------



## carltonh

coil said:


> Well, will leave them straight to "burn-in" when I get them. I usually don`t want my brain to trick me with "adjusting to it" and listen to my most neutral gear before putting new gear into ears. Hoping they will settle down to my preferred sq and signature. Also, hoping that this KZ cable has some role in "reduced" SQ since my experience with those cables shows they have little higher impedance than quality cables and may affect sound.



The version with a mic does not have KZ type of cable, and seems like a good and durable cable, as long as you don't mind the rose gold color.


----------



## Pastapipo

podster said:


> Pasta, this would be an excellent consideration for a fantastic sounding source:wink_face: May not be your budget but it is a great player
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shanling-m5?utm_placement=12&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-05-19&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional




Wow, it looks absolutely stunning. I'll bet they'll sound the same too! Unfortunately as a student I can't possibly afford this kind of gear (yet). And till I'll find out how to convert ramen into gold, I'll have to use the ZTE axon mini. I do however appreciate your suggestion


----------



## Podster

helderzinho said:


> Some of those seems to be for sport and it isn't the case but thnaks anyway


 

 Don't let the fact that they are sweat proof fool you, these are two very legit iem's especially for your budget, I wear my W1's for all kinds of errands and I'm not sweating in them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good luck on your search


----------



## Ewen

niyologist said:


> The dock w/the remote is $100. The V5 is $199.99. The V5 and dock together is $299.99.
> 
> For more info:
> 
> http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/flang-v5-portable-hifi-nondestructive-player-128g.html


 

 That's why I said overpriced.
 Unless they provide technical explanations and eventually an internal picture, this dock looks like all these accessories that are actually more profitable for a seller than the product itself.
 And putting XLR on a dock seems overkill, I'll wait for more informations, but right now $100 is too much.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, that dock is roughly the price of the Fiio K5 which can also do balanced out.


----------



## crabdog

Oh my goodness. The prices keep going up!:
2016 New Rose Pudding 1+4 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI Monitor 5 Hybrid Unit 3D Printing Customized Earphone With 2-Pin Interface  
*US $**420.00*


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Oh my goodness. The prices keep going up!:
> 2016 New Rose Pudding 1+4 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI Monitor 5 Hybrid Unit 3D Printing Customized Earphone With 2-Pin Interface
> *US $**420.00*


 

 wait for their discount


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Oh my goodness. The prices keep going up!:
> 2016 New Rose Pudding 1+4 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI Monitor 5 Hybrid Unit 3D Printing Customized Earphone With 2-Pin Interface
> 
> 
> ...




I'm quite curious about them.


----------



## audio123

any link to buy auglamour r8 stock tips!


----------



## abhijollyguy

IEM with flat frequency response with just a hint of elevation in bass region with good soundstage under $50-60?


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> I'm quite curious about them.


 
 I hope they sound great because aesthetically they're boring compared to the other Rose iems.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I hope they sound great because aesthetically they're boring compared to the other Rose iems.


 

 for that price, you can get a mid tier iem tho


----------



## Hisoundfi

1MORE Triple Driver, Enjoy!
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-triple-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/16029
  
 Cheers fellas!


----------



## smith

yoowan said:


> Of all the hypes I bought up till now (Joyroom E107, LZ03A, Easy M2) this is by far the best. Their midrange and treble are indeed very good. I'm still struggling with the boomy bass. Athough I have the impression it diminished slightly after 15 hours of (brain) burn-in. What is your impression of the bass?
> 
> I got the new VSD3S on the same day (yesterday) and must say these are even better (more natural (coherence), more musical). It's a pity one almost never reads in this forum about Vsonic. I understand though, the rapid succession of new product on Aliexpress is so much fun to follow.


 

 I really like the bass on them... so far with my iPhone it is taking a back seat but knows when to come out and play! What tips are you using ? I am using JVC spiral dot's.


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> for that price, you can get a mid tier iem tho




Have you heard them or read about their quality?


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Oh my goodness. The prices keep going up!:
> 2016 New Rose Pudding 1+4 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI Monitor 5 Hybrid Unit 3D Printing Customized Earphone With 2-Pin Interface
> 
> 
> ...




Mind to share the link?
Can't even get it right... Would be appeal flower rose and not the IEM at all.. Lol


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> 1MORE Triple Driver, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 tested it with dx80 and ak100ii. dont rate it at all mate


----------



## kimD

hisoundfi said:


> 1MORE Triple Driver, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly the same shell, but no interested already


----------



## yoowan

smith said:


> I really like the bass on them... so far with my iPhone it is taking a back seat but knows when to come out and play! What tips are you using ? I am using JVC spiral dot's.


 

 I did some tip rolling and settled with the largest stock tips. Unfortunately I don't own any spiral dot tips. Can they keep a boomy bass at bay? As far as I could the 808's are not that sensitive concerning tips. I might be proven wrong if I do another tip rolling session.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Mind to share the link?
> Can't even get it right... Would be appeal flower rose and not the IEM at all.. Lol



http://s.aliexpress.com/FbQfaABJ


----------



## Mr Trev

crabdog said:


> Oh my goodness. The prices keep going up!:
> 2016 New Rose Pudding 1+4 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI Monitor 5 Hybrid Unit 3D Printing Customized Earphone With 2-Pin Interface
> *US $**420.00*


 

 Almost worth buying just for the goofy name alone


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/FbQfaABJ


 

 doesnt look appealing lol


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> Almost worth buying just for the goofy name alone


 

 Well you know you can't have your Pudding unless you eat your meat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 I'm still teetering bad on these and Twin is no help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 First gold anything I've ever liked outside of mint bars


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> Almost worth buying just for the goofy name alone




Who doesn't love pudding


----------



## cr0wnest

thesheik137 said:


> Has anyone tried out the 3BA version of the Easy UE custom?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/32574122812.html




I've had one for 3 months and its my daily driver. I tend to alternate between this and the HCK UE with the custom single 8mm driver. The latter which is much warmer and bassier.

The UE 1 is balanced and very mid centric, with a very slight lean towards bright. At first listen one might feel that it lacks bass, but as you continue to listen to it you will realise that it is not true. The bass is punchy, and fast. It does not resonate or growl like some of the warmer IEMs do, which might turn some people away especially if you listen to electronic or trance. I was worried there would be too much siblance but it surprisingly turned out fine. I listen to a lot of JPOP which tends to have brightly mixed recordings, and I have no discomfort listening to them. It somewhat reminds me of the KZ S3, only much more refined. If you have better cables, the UE 1 will benefit from them as well, opening up the sound stage a little bit more, but on its own its already got a good amount of separation and sound stage. I dont detect any significant difference after all those hours of burn in either.

I should also mention the UE 1's are very easy to drive, I hardly have to reach 70% of volume to get a good listening experience. And they are amazingly comfortable. I recommend the JVC Spiral Dots, like many other IEMs, they help open up the sound a little bit.


----------



## Podster

cr0wnest said:


> I've had one for 3 months and its my daily driver. I tend to alternate between this and the HCK UE with the custom single 8mm driver. The latter which is much warmer and bassier.
> 
> The UE 1 is balanced and very mid centric, with a very slight lean towards bright. At first listen one might feel that it lacks bass, but as you continue to listen to it you will realise that it is not true. The bass is punchy, and fast. It does not resonate or growl like some of the warmer IEMs do, which might turn some people away especially if you listen to electronic or trance. I was worried there would be too much siblance but it surprisingly turned out fine. I listen to a lot of JPOP which tends to have brightly mixed recordings, and I have no discomfort listening to them. It somewhat reminds me of the KZ S3, only much more refined. If you have better cables, the UE 1 will benefit from them as well, opening up the sound stage a little bit more, but on its own its already got a good amount of separation and sound stage. I dont detect any significant difference after all those hours of burn in either.
> 
> I should also mention the UE 1's are very easy to drive, I hardly have to reach 70% of volume to get a good listening experience. And they are amazingly comfortable. I recommend the JVC Spiral Dots, like many other IEMs, they help open up the sound a little bit.


 

 I concur, absolutely love my HCK UE Customs


----------



## HELDERZINHO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Sale-Fonge-W1-Pro-Stereo-Earphone-HIFI-Deep-Bass-Headphones-Headset-With-Mic-/272184782384?var=&hash=item3f5f7a2e30mi61zjTNb8fY08grMiZ-4bw
  
 This are QKZ W1 Pro original?


----------



## Lurk650

abhijollyguy said:


> IEM with flat frequency response with just a hint of elevation in bass region with good soundstage under $50-60?




Zero Audio Tenore


----------



## abhijollyguy

What about HLSX808?


----------



## SuperLuigi

yoowan said:


> Of all the hypes I bought up till now (Joyroom E107, LZ03A, Easy M2) this is by far the best. Their midrange and treble are indeed very good. I'm still struggling with the boomy bass. Athough I have the impression it diminished slightly after 15 hours of (brain) burn-in. What is your impression of the bass?
> 
> I got the new VSD3S on the same day (yesterday) and must say these are even better (more natural (coherence), more musical). It's a pity one almost never reads in this forum about Vsonic. I understand though, the rapid succession of new product on Aliexpress is so much fun to follow.




Did you feel they were alot better than the LZ Z03A? I've had them for a few weeks and I'm just not sure about them.


----------



## yoowan

superluigi said:


> Did you feel they were alot better than the LZ Z03A? I've had them for a few weeks and I'm just not sure about them.


 

 LZ Z03A are marred for me by this spike in the upper mids or lower treble. Apparently I'm very sensitive to that region and although I tried and even thought I succeeded in the end I had to retire this earphone. There are others who do not have this same sensitivity and are very happy with LZ Z03A. The 808 does not have this spike, they're way more gentle in the higher frequencies wihile still being detailed. The only problem I have at this moment is that there's a slight boomy bass. I have high hopes that will diminish with further burn-in. So, yes for me the 808 is much better than LZ Z03A.


----------



## Riisalat

Am i the only one who didnt get the LZ 03a because (i think) it is ugly ?


----------



## Niyologist

riisalat said:


> Am i the only one who didnt get the LZ 03a because (i think) it is ugly ?




Meh. I've seen worse.


----------



## Ewen

riisalat said:


> Am i the only one who didnt get the LZ 03a because (i think) it is ugly ?


 

 No, I choosed the 02A because it was smaller and more balanced.


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> Am i the only one who didnt get the LZ 03a because (i think) it is ugly ?




No, i did not buy anything in the LZ lineup. I went from budget iem's to Trinity, Titan, Klipsch, Sony and Aurisonics. But I will say I have been coming very close to BUY button on the Shockwave III I know it's going to happen any minute now


----------



## Riisalat

niyologist said:


> Meh. I've seen worse.


 what are the ugliest iems that have come out of china ?


----------



## Riisalat

podster said:


> No, i did not buy anything in the LZ lineup. I went from budget iem's to Trinity, Titan, Klipsch, Sony and Aurisonics. But I will say I have been coming very close to BUY button on the Shockwave III I know it's going to happen any minute now


 dang, i don't know a lot about China and the best china i jabe oita the lz a3, how does it compare ?


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> what are the ugliest iems that have come out of china ?




This hobby being as subjective as it is I can see thus topic get ugly fast 

Peace, Love and all that goid stuff man


----------



## _gl

podster said:


> This hobby being as subjective as it is I can see thus topic get ugly fast
> 
> Peace, Love and all that goid stuff man


 
  
 Being new to IEMs, I've checked out a few while listening in here.  I find most of them ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Doesn't help that many on Ali don't show them in the ears.


----------



## Pastapipo

Don't care for the looks, as long as they sound beautiful


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody in the US is interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/808840/vjjb-k4


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> In case anybody in the US is interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/808840/vjjb-k4


 
 Facepalm. The maples are that much better?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Facepalm. The maples are that much better?




Haha yes. IMO of course.

Kinda cleaning out my stash. Gave my gf my Bettes last night but she has my old Vsonic GR02, First Harmonic Ieb6 and DIY IE800 so I may sell the Bette bc she'll probably never use them anyways.


----------



## fenodi

redjohn456 said:


> Guys the new LZ A2 model A2S is out! Get hypeeeee son!



1dd+1ba only? Oh no.. Degrade from a2. 
Stock tips bore is smaller than the iem itself. Better find a wider one.


----------



## wastan

dally sidhu said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone has experience with Moxpad x6's and how they compare to rock zircons?




I've had both (traded away the Zircon) and in terms of all around sound quality I prefer the X6. The Zircon is a niche earphone for those who value bass above all. Fun sometimes but not every day.


----------



## bhazard

The QT5 is so, freaking, good. I have to find ear tips with a 5 to 5.5 mm inner diameter to fit these things though. Very hard to find. I'm not really all that fond of the stock tips provided, as I almost exclusively use wide bore tips.


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> This hobby being as subjective as it is I can see thus topic get ugly fast
> 
> Peace, Love and all that goid stuff man


 

 funny you should mention that. The Lootoo Paw Gold is one of the tackiest pieces of hardware I've seen in a while (imo)


----------



## AudioDHD

bhazard said:


> The QT5 is so, freaking, good. I have to find ear tips with a 5 to 5.5 mm inner diameter to fit these things though. Very hard to find. I'm not really all that fond of the stock tips provided, as I almost exclusively use wide bore tips.




Comments like this are making it difficult to aquire just new 1 IEM per month, this month its supposed to be just the XB90EX after my 6 IEM binge last month .. promised myself to settle lol


----------



## Lurk650

audiodhd said:


> Comments like this are making it difficult to aquire just new 1 IEM per month, this month its supposed to be just the XB90EX after my 6 IEM binge last month .. promised myself to settle lol


 
 I guess either keep going budget or go for the big boys (SW3/QT5). QT5 sounds nice but too pricey for me, SW3 is a bit more reasonable priced and also is by MusicMaker which is probably my favorite manufacturer so far. May grab the SW3 but will be a while (may be SW4 will be out by time I have the money)


----------



## Akmola Lola

guys, regarding VE, the monk+ are still 5$ but whats the actual price range for zen and asura? i saw them listed as >100$ in AE, just curious


----------



## audio123

akmola lola said:


> guys, regarding VE, the monk+ are still 5$ but whats the actual price range for zen and asura? i saw them listed as >100$ in AE, just curious


 

 depends on your cabling


----------



## HiFiChris

My review of Lend Me UR Ears' 2nd own in-ear creation, the Alpha & Delta D2, is online!
  
 To read it, just click on the picture
  

 (... or the link http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16032.)


----------



## SuperLuigi

akmola lola said:


> guys, regarding VE, the monk+ are still 5$ but whats the actual price range for zen and asura? i saw them listed as >100$ in AE, just curious[/quote
> 
> Those are the actual prices. Everything they sell is pretty high end and prices to match. The monk is like an advertisement for the company.


----------



## AudioDHD

lurk650 said:


> I guess either keep going budget or go for the big boys (SW3/QT5). QT5 sounds nice but too pricey for me, SW3 is a bit more reasonable priced and also is by MusicMaker which is probably my favorite manufacturer so far. May grab the SW3 but will be a while (may be SW4 will be out by time I have the money)




Good advice , have decided to go for a big boy and hopefully retire to a home in the country. Already pressed buy now on the QT5s +extra $25US for 3-6 day Fed ex


----------



## goodluck4u

I found other version of Original QY11 of QCY. 
 I introduce some pics for clearly realizing the difference.


----------



## kimD

600m After burned in around 24 hours the musical sounding become more "wide" soundstage and good separate of detailed and smooth treble also enhanced "Bass"
Very fantastic IEM and selling cheap for these 
Totally no regret at all.. lol


----------



## Riisalat

kimd said:


> 600m After burned in around 24 hours the musical sounding become more Wife soundstage and good separate of detailed and smooth treble also enhanced "Bass"
> Very fantastic IEM and selling cheap for these
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wife = Wide ?
 Come on man.


----------



## kimD

riisalat said:


> Wife = Wide ?
> 
> Come on man.




Typo error "wide" not wife he he, due to my internet very slower now, even changed and posted, but still remain the same


----------



## B4TX

Hello!
  
 I need a Bluetooth IEM for Gym Training.Which one is the best out there for 25-30$?
  
 I have Rock Zircon which is a great IEM so if the BT-s reach I'm happy. Mostly I listen Rock and Rap. (I like bass-heavy earbuds)
  
 Anybody, any idea?


----------



## lolo33

kimd said:


> 600m After burned in around 24 hours the musical sounding become more "wide" soundstage and good separate of detailed and smooth treble also enhanced "Bass"
> Very fantastic IEM and selling cheap for these
> 
> 
> ...


 

   where did you bought them????


----------



## kimD

lolo33 said:


> where did you bought them????




Aliexpress.com and type Remax 600m


----------



## lolo33

kimd said:


> Aliexpress.com and type Remax 600m


 

 thanks a lot


----------



## kimD

lolo33 said:


> thanks a lot




You welcome!


----------



## _gl

Easy UEs is Ownluxe A1 right?  I want a black cable though.  Easy doesn't have it, but it's available cheap on Taobao (option 3/4).  Does that include the iems or is it just a replacement cable?  https://world.taobao.com/item/527172772761.htm#detail


----------



## Akmola Lola

hisoundfi said:


> 1MORE Triple Driver, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is under my radar when im surveying for tk12 last time.. design like xiaomi piston 3 which i dont prefer, hard for me to get proper fit with piston 3 last time.. but it looks gorgeous though.. how would you compare these to tk12?


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> Easy UEs is Ownluxe A1 right?  I want a black cable though.  Easy doesn't have it, but it's available cheap on Taobao (option 3/4).  Does that include the iems or is it just a replacement cable?  https://world.taobao.com/item/527172772761.htm#detail




Yes it is the Ownluxe A1. Link doesn't work for me. Ultimate Ears cables should work, they are about $40-50


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> Yes it is the Ownluxe A1. Link doesn't work for me. Ultimate Ears cables should work, they are about $40-50


 
  
 It still works for me but took a while to show up.  Thanks for the hint, but I don't want to spend the cost of the IEMs again just on a replacement cable.


----------



## _gl

_gl said:


> Thanks for the hint, but I don't want to spend the cost of the IEMs again just on a replacement cable.


 
  
 Turns out there are cheaper cables on Ebay.  Would I need a specific version of the 2 pin plugs the Easy UEs use, or are 2pins all the same?


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> It still works for me but took a while to show up.  Thanks for the hint, but I don't want to spend the cost of the IEMs again just on a replacement cable.




Yeah they is the only unfortunate thing. I personally wish the cable was a bit longer with more length before the Y since they got over ears it cuts off the length compared to regular IEMs so when I walk with my player in my pocket it keeps tugging at the cord which sucks


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> Turns out there are cheaper cables on Ebay.  Would I need a specific version of the 2 pin plugs the Easy UEs use, or are 2pins all the same?




Some Two Pins the shape around the pins is a D. Make sure it's square and I believe you should be good. Don't quote me though bc I've never changed cables before


----------



## 452293

Hello all, this is my newbie post here on head-fi. I had been reading for this thread for about 2 months.
 Thanks to this thread, I get to know many great Chinese IEMs and earbuds. 
 I have got the following earphones over the 2 months: 
  
 Joyroom E107 - Value for money. I let many of my friends tried it and I made them guess the cost, they told me it's between 35-80 usd. But in fact it's just around 10 dollar. Love the micro-details on it.  
 VE Monk - Another value for money, 5 dollar, earbud with a sound signature that is easily likable by many. 
 KZ EDR2 - I got it because it's highly recommended in the KZ thread. It's good value at 5 dollar but not as great as the two above. I had gave it to my friend.
 Pioneer SEC-CL100 - I think it's balance and it's good for extensive listening as it feels very relaxed
  
 I specially created an account here to thanks @1clearhead, and many other who contributed their opinion on these earphones.


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> Some Two Pins the shape around the pins is a D. Make sure it's square and I believe you should be good. Don't quote me though bc I've never changed cables before


 
  
 Cool, I hear you about the length.  If I like them I'll probably end up making my own balanced Pono cable anyway (recently balanced my HD600 and KSC-75's).
  
 I actually bought a Senn HD650 replacement cable and used some of it on the KSC's, I thought I had the length perfect but it's _slightly_ too long.  So if you're a perfectionist like me or need extra length, doing a custom cable (or getting one made) is probably the way to go.


----------



## _gl

OK still torn between Easy UEs and UE2.
  
 UEs: 'Ninja treble' worries me.  For me, the best crossover is one you don't notice, I don't want noticeable treble shifts.
  
 And is it actually bass-heavy, or just feels that way due to the sub-bass extension (spec 5Hz-20k)?  I want sub-bass (that's why I'm picking them), but I like true-to-source bass, not overblown.
  
 UE2: good sub-bass too and nice high extension (10-30k), could be interesting with high sample rates - but what is the signature like?


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> OK still torn between Easy UEs and UE2.
> 
> UEs: 'Ninja treble' worries me.  For me, the best crossover is one you don't notice, I don't want noticeable treble shifts.
> 
> ...




I don't notice treble shifts. Also, the bass overall gets very controlled with burn in. It's Heavy and deep but not boomy for me now with over 200hrs on them. What's nice is you can have them at a moderate listening level and bass will be somewhat light, give them a little more volume and the bass will come out.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys, in case anyone is interested my review for the Musicmaker TK13 is up.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13/reviews/16033
  
  
 Enjoy
  








 TWIN


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> I don't notice treble shifts. Also, the bass overall gets very controlled with burn in. It's Heavy and deep but not boomy for me now with over 200hrs on them. What's nice is you can have them at a moderate listening level and bass will be somewhat light, give them a little more volume and the bass will come out.


 

 OK that's interesting.
  
 Could someone do me a favour and measure them across the outside (longest path)?  That way I can see what they look like on me in Photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ewen

21mm


----------



## _gl

Thanks!


----------



## peter123

For those that's curious about the **** UEs:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/16035


----------



## anticute

twinacstacks said:


> Guys, in case anyone is interested my review for the Musicmaker TK13 is up.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13/reviews/16033
> 
> ...







peter123 said:


> For those that's curious about the **** UEs:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/16035




Thanks guys!


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Guys, in case anyone is interested my review for the Musicmaker TK13 is up.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13/reviews/16033
> 
> ...


 
 So you like the TK13 better than the SW3? TK13 isn't detachable right?


----------



## _gl

Thanks for the reviews guys.
  
 re. making my own cables, does anyone know what that 'ear hook' tube material is called?  That holds the shape to tightly fit the ear right?  The cheaper replacement cables don't have it (ironically you can get IEMs with that type of cable cheaper than the cable itself).


----------



## thesheik137

cr0wnest said:


> I've had one for 3 months and its my daily driver. I tend to alternate between this and the HCK UE with the custom single 8mm driver. The latter which is much warmer and bassier.
> 
> The UE 1 is balanced and very mid centric, with a very slight lean towards bright. At first listen one might feel that it lacks bass, but as you continue to listen to it you will realise that it is not true. The bass is punchy, and fast. It does not resonate or growl like some of the warmer IEMs do, which might turn some people away especially if you listen to electronic or trance. I was worried there would be too much siblance but it surprisingly turned out fine. I listen to a lot of JPOP which tends to have brightly mixed recordings, and I have no discomfort listening to them. It somewhat reminds me of the KZ S3, only much more refined. If you have better cables, the UE 1 will benefit from them as well, opening up the sound stage a little bit more, but on its own its already got a good amount of separation and sound stage. I dont detect any significant difference after all those hours of burn in either.
> 
> I should also mention the UE 1's are very easy to drive, I hardly have to reach 70% of volume to get a good listening experience. And they are amazingly comfortable. I recommend the JVC Spiral Dots, like many other IEMs, they help open up the sound a little bit.


 
 Thanks for the impressions. I was wondering if there are any issues with instrument separation or if they ever sound congested since there is no crossover for the three drivers.


----------



## To.M

chongjc it's good to hear another happy head-fier!  E107 and Monks are really fantastic and EDR2 are really decent, I use them while running and I can't complain about them


----------



## cr0wnest

thesheik137 said:


> Thanks for the impressions. I was wondering if there are any issues with instrument separation or if they ever sound congested since there is no crossover for the three drivers.




No need to worry about separation, they still sound pretty good despite the lack of a crossover and they are very enjoyable to listen to.  To me the biggest fault of the UE 1 is the lack of bass or warmth in general, but I kind of expected that when I took the plunge.

I'm actually quite curious to know how they compare to other mainstream 3 BA IEMs like the SE535, but I haven't had the chance to try them out since I do not own a pair.


----------



## 1clearhead

chongjc said:


> Hello all, this is my newbie post here on head-fi. I had been reading for this thread for about 2 months.
> Thanks to this thread, I get to know many great Chinese IEMs and earbuds.
> I have got the following earphones over the 2 months:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! This is actually a budget saving hobby of mine, which I'm always willing to give some impressions on low cost IEM's just to save others a buck, or two!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 .....and they're also others that contribute on higher costing models just as well. We try to keep it as real as possible on what people like myself and others need to know and what purchase is best for our needs. So, I'm more than happy to have helped you with your purchases, and hopefully your next one down the road.
 Cheers my fellow head-fier!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....glad to help!


----------



## Riisalat

I own the easy ue2, i was a little skeptical but the separation is absolutely magnificent and not just for the price, its really good in general. i don't know if they had the crossover. but i really enjoyed it and they sound congested at all. they sound fun, right between intimate and wide.


----------



## Ahmad313

Hi bhazard ,
Please can you tell us more about QT5 , i m also interested in this IEM but i never found any review on QT5 , if it is possible please tell us the sound signature of QT5 and also about the bass( sub-bass , mid-bass) mids , highs and the soundstage , have you face any issue about fitment and comfort .?
Thanks in advance .


----------



## FUYU

Guys, I opened a dedicated "Rose" Thread for these new "Rose" IEMs which have been released just a while ago.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-discussion-impressions-thread

MusicMaker SW3 vs. ZhiYin QT5 vs. Rose Pudding, anyone?


----------



## MuZo2

There is qt5 thread started by bhazard.


----------



## _gl

riisalat said:


> I own the easy ue2, i was a little skeptical but the separation is absolutely magnificent and not just for the price, its really good in general. i don't know if they had the crossover. but i really enjoyed it and they sound congested at all. they sound fun, right between intimate and wide.


 
  
 How would you describe the signature Riisalat?  Warm, bright, neutral... ?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

It's interesting to have read the posts from you guys who are enthusiastically sharing your new finds of these Asian brands! It makes me tempted to try out one of it!
So from what I have read, am I right to say that in terms of sq, it goes in tune of price which shozy zero < TK13 < QT5?
If I'm only going to get one, should I get TK13 now or Dave up for QT5?
I'm currently using an Australian brand Audiofly af140, a hybrid iem with my dx90. Thanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> So you like the TK13 better than the SW3? TK13 isn't detachable right?


 
 Emphatically NO. You notice I didn't even use the Shockwave III in the comparison. It's the "Big Brother" to both the TK12/ TK13 for a _*reason*_. It's in the League of that QT5 you are bantering on about...
  
 P.S.  I re-read my review and changed the wording so as not to give the impression that it was better or more favored than the SWIII.
  








 TWIN


----------



## kimD

hello any TFZ S1 user here?
 i am entering soon


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> hello any TFZ S1 user here?
> i am entering soon


 
 Yes, I've been waiting a long time to hear about these.


----------



## Akmola Lola

kimd said:


> hello any TFZ S1 user here?
> i am entering soon


another interesting one.. added to wishlist. huhu


----------



## graffy1

kimd said:


> hello any TFZ S1 user here?
> i am entering soon


 
  
 Please share your impression whet you get them.
  
 can't wait to read it!


----------



## kimD

graffy1 said:


> Please share your impression whet you get them.
> 
> can't wait to read it!


 
 No problem... i will put more my effort and poison you guys here LOL 
  
 Edit
 Just kidding only, if the sound are great i would do my recommend here..


----------



## AudioDHD

mltkshhbt said:


> It's interesting to have read the posts from you guys who are enthusiastically sharing your new finds of these Asian brands! It makes me tempted to try out one of it!
> So from what I have read, am I right to say that in terms of sq, it goes in tune of price which shozy zero < TK13 < QT5?
> If I'm only going to get one, should I get TK13 now or Dave up for QT5?
> I'm currently using an Australian brand Audiofly af140, a hybrid iem with my dx90. Thanks!




Whatever you get it will be interesting to read your impressions compared to the AF140. Lots of good value chinese IEMs to choose from, maybe add the Shockwave 3, PV-01, Havi 3 and HLSX 808s to those you mentioned..

Am going for the QT5s now as Ive already climbed a few rungs up budget gem ladder with Tennmak Pros, HLSX 808s, Shozy Zeros and EB90EX. Am glad worked my way upwards rather than the other way round ..its been fun!


----------



## kimD

OK finally placed my ordered via Aliexpress for my TFZ Series 1.
  
 Can't wait for this


----------



## _gl

Grabbed the Easy UEs in red, will post impressions when it gets here.  Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## audio123

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html
  
 is this good?


----------



## carltonh

audiodhd said:


> Whatever you get it will be interesting to read your impressions compared to the AF140. Lots of good value chinese IEMs to choose from, maybe add the Shockwave 3, PV-01, Havi 3 and HLSX 808s to those you mentioned..
> 
> Am going for the QT5s now as Ive already climbed a few rungs up budget gem ladder with Tennmak Pros, HLSX 808s, Shozy Zeros and EB90EX. Am glad worked my way upwards rather than the other way round ..its been fun!


 
 Do you mean Sony XB90EX (which I have) ? If something else, I've never heard of the EB90EX. The XB90EX is great for someone who wants to EQ extra bass with an amp+EQ, and without an EQ, it is only a mild bass IEM that I'd rate just a bit below the Easy M2 (once the Easy M2 has appropriate tips). I don't regret getting the XB90EX at a used price of $40 at all.


----------



## Skullophile

has anyone seen the Aune X7s Balanced Amp? there's one for $229 on mistertao. http://www.head-fi.org/t/805024/aune-x7s-class-a-balance-output-headphone-amplifier-new-product
 BAM


----------



## lolmanlee

Does anyone know if the xiao mi basic edition earphones have the same sound system as the piston 3s?
  
 Thanks
  
 Also, are there better under 15 USD iems other than xiao mis?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html
> 
> is this good?




Yes. Those are the UEs that I, Twin, Bo and I believe crabdog reccomend. They do require 150-200hrs of burn in to sound best but it's well worth it IMO. Gl just bought them too.


----------



## docentore

anticute said:


> This is the same reason I haven't ordered any. $20 shipping for tips, no thank you. Maybe a few of us EU guys could get together and order a larger amount together and then split the shipping or something?


 
 I'm in for the order.


----------



## notamethlab

So somehow I ended up buying 8 sub20 iems over the past 2 days. I'm afraid this has turned into an addiction haha


----------



## nolife1123

lolmanlee said:


> Does anyone know if the xiao mi basic edition earphones have the same sound system as the piston 3s?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



The basic edition sounds a lot thinner, my audiophile father (20-30) years in the business ordered them and I already had the piston 3's, he wasn't very amused with the sound. It's not bad, but not the best either, I would just order the P3's instead of it, or even something from the KZ series (ate/ed9) or the joyroom e107, then there are multiple DIY brands that people recommend, but I won't get into that, mainly because there have been so many that I don't remember which ones were good anymore .


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32625192258.html
> 
> is this good?



They're tuned for fun. Could almost be considered a basshead iem. The only thing that I would complain about are the veiled highs which are non fatiguing but lack any sparkle.


----------



## AudioDHD

carltonh said:


> Do you mean Sony XB90EX (which I have) ? If something else, I've never heard of the EB90EX. The XB90EX is great for someone who wants to EQ extra bass with an amp+EQ, and without an EQ, it is only a mild bass IEM that I'd rate just a bit below the Easy M2 (once the Easy M2 has appropriate tips). I don't regret getting the XB90EX at a used price of $40 at all.




Thx for the info, meant the Sonys XB90EX s, and ordered them last week based on promising feedback like yours . am running from a Note 4 with Neutron player so wont get as much out of them as amp+EQ . I own the Easy M2s and was unimpressed by them which is a little disturbing reading youd rate the Sonys under them without amping . Will find out soon enough as they should be here in a few days!


----------



## crabdog

notamethlab said:


> So somehow I ended up buying 8 sub20 iems over the past 2 days. I'm afraid this has turned into an addiction haha


 
 Oh believe me it has. You just don't know it yet (actually you know it, you just haven't accepted it). MUAHAHAHAA.
  
 Welcome to head-fi.


----------



## Akmola Lola

got myself 5 iems since joining in this thread.. hope im still sane in the next few months..


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> They're tuned for fun. Could almost be considered a basshead iem. The only thing that I would complain about are the veiled highs which are non fatiguing but lack any sparkle.




Hate to keep teasing you but if those are fun then the Maples are a house party. Seriously, they carry so much energy. At about 75hrs Im pretty sure they just over took the UEs as my 2nd favorite right now.


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > They're tuned for fun. Could almost be considered a basshead iem. The only thing that I would complain about are the veiled highs which are non fatiguing but lack any sparkle.
> ...




hhmmm.,. that mapless.,!!! u buy from easy right.,? have mic.,?

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> hhmmm.,. that mapless.,!!! u buy from easy right.,? have mic.,?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00F using Tapatalk




Yes I bought from Easy. HCK has them also as the TK FengYin for a couple bucks more. No Mic. No MusicMakers have them.


----------



## audio123

any takers?


----------



## capnjack

They look interesting, any more details?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

hisoundfi said:


> 1MORE Triple Driver, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the review. I read your other review on the 1More EO323 Dual driver. http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-eo323-multi-unit-earphones/reviews/15105
  
 Considering getting the EO323 as they are $60 on Amazon and I have a $60 Amazon credit. Was also thinking of the Vsonic VSD5 for $10 more. Need something DETAILED for classic rock. But then again, I could save for the Triple.


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> cingcut said:
> 
> 
> > hhmmm.,. that mapless.,!!! u buy from easy right.,? have mic.,?
> ...




will take from easy.,. thanks lurk.,!


----------



## audio123

capnjack said:


> They look interesting, any more details?


 

 who will be willing to give it a try


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> any takers?




Did you found the link and actual website for these?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Did you found the link and actual website for these?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-5-BA-Custom-Made-b-r5-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear-Earphone-5-UnitS/519064_32668150825.html
 this!


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-5-BA-Custom-Made-b-r5-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear-Earphone-5-UnitS/519064_32668150825.html
> this!




Great... But this one more attracted me
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32669871590.html


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> any takers?


 
 I'm a little more interested in the 4 BA Hybrid version, plus if memory serves it's called Puddin, which I can't help but love.


----------



## Akmola Lola

everybody just upgraded to premium china iem instead of budget china iem now hahaha


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I'm a little more interested in the 4 BA Hybrid version, plus if memory serves it's called Puddin, which I can't help but love.


 

 link please for pudding


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> link please for pudding


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-Pudding-1-4-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-5-Hybrid-Unit-3D/1825606_32670159820.html


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-Pudding-1-4-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-5-Hybrid-Unit-3D/1825606_32670159820.html


 

 did someone mention this is k10 shell before?


----------



## gikigill

Finally some Fuqing earphones!!

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1363765995.html


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> will take from easy.,. thanks lurk.,!




Hope you enjoy as much as I do. Big bold sound but still smooth enough to dose off in them... Which just happened to me again lol


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> did someone mention this is k10 shell before?


 
 Honestly, so many of those shells look so similar, I don't think I'd be able to pick one out of a line up.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Honestly, so many of those shells look so similar, I don't think I'd be able to pick one out of a line up.


 

 in the future there will be a DIY layla or zeus lmao


----------



## tw1s

helloguys , i need a pair of in ear headphones for my bro between 20 usd. he don t have a great source( phone).


----------



## audio123

tw1s said:


> helloguys , i need a pair of in ear headphones for my bro between 20 usd. he don t have a great source( phone).


 

 vjjb v1!


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> vjjb v1!


 
 K4!
 Spend a few more dollars for the Maple!


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> K4!
> Spend a few more dollars for the Maple!


waiting for my k4 so i cant conclude


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Yes, I've been waiting a long time to hear about these.




I'll post impressions of my TFZ S1 as soon as they get here, I even ordered them in this catbon look


----------



## AudioDHD

saoshyant said:


> I'm a little more interested in the 4 BA Hybrid version, plus if memory serves it's called Puddin, which I can't help but love.







Luv the look of them , more interested in the BA+DD version, not sure the BAs alone can deliver the kind of bass I prefer.. keen to read impressions. Already have the QT5s on the way otherwise these may have been next..


----------



## audio123

audiodhd said:


> Luv the look of them , more interested in the BA+DD version, not sure the BAs alone can deliver the kind of bass I prefer.. keen to read impressions. Already have the QT5s on the way otherwise these may have been next..


there is a new iem every week


----------



## SteroidEars

airomjosh said:


> Actually , you dont need to wait for 2017. There's a taobao DIY shop selling an IEM which have 6 drivers. I tried to buy a pair but theyre already sold out and will take 30 days to finish another batch of production. Im really interested because according to some buyers theyre better than w4 and 535.



Can i have the link for that super six driver iem? Thanks!





airomjosh said:


> a quad driver IEM which the seller boasts better than 846, some buyers confirmed this but who knows if theyre in connivance with the seller. i hope someone will get these, i love their transparent shell. DIY IEM makers are now getting bolder in their claims



Can i jave this link too? Thank you!


----------



## SerenaxD

audio123 said:


> there is a new iem every week


 
  
 So damn tempted. I've exceeded my monthly budget already, so will have to hold off for now... I guess the thing for Chinese IEMs is that the quality goes from really good to really bad. I remember buying a tube amp 3 years ago (when I first got into the hobby) from a shop on Taobao and it was surprising good for $20, and then I tried another amp from another shop and it was absolutely trash.


----------



## audio123

serenaxd said:


> So damn tempted. I've exceeded my monthly budget already, so will have to hold off for now... I guess the thing for Chinese IEMs is that the quality goes from really good to really bad. I remember buying a tube amp 3 years ago (when I first got into the hobby) from a shop on Taobao and it was surprising good for $20, and then I tried another amp from another shop and it was absolutely trash.


yes i am tempted all the iems in ae


----------



## AudioDHD

zaqqwerty said:


> Can i have the link for that super six driver iem? Thanks!
> Can i jave this link too? Thank you!




That 6 driver one was at the top of my list along with SW3 and ZinYhin QT5 but Im too impatient to be put on a waiting list tbh it was Carlsans ranking of the QT5s based on his mind blowing collection that became the deciding factor. Take a look at the IEMs under his profile if your interested.. enlightening to say the least! :basshead:


----------



## audio123

audiodhd said:


> That 6 driver one was at the top of my list along with SW3 and ZinYhin QT5 but Im too impatient to be put on a waiting list tbh it was Carlsans ranking of the QT5s based on his mind blowing collection that became the the deciding factor. Look at his IEMs under his profile if your interested.. enlightening to say the least! :basshead:


every fortnight my priority will change. There are just too many iems.


----------



## carltonh

audiodhd said:


> Thx for the info, meant the Sonys XB90EX s, and ordered them last week based on promising feedback like yours . am running from a Note 4 with Neutron player so wont get as much out of them as amp+EQ . I own the Easy M2s and was unimpressed by them which is a little disturbing reading youd rate the Sonys under them without amping . Will find out soon enough as they should be here in a few days!


 
 Just doing some A/B with the XB90 and the M2 with Fiio Q1 amp, but no EQ. Using a Sinegen to test subbass, the M2 can go to 8 Hz before really falling off, which is the lowest of my IEMs, but with the felt tips I'm currently preferring on them, only 15 Hz. (The Puro IEM500 and HLSX 808 can go to 11 Hz.) The XB90 has never had a need for me to look beyond its included tips, and it goes down to 9 Hz. The M2 is a little more V-shaped and fast sounding response. The XB90 sounds a little more natural, and I think ~60% of people would prefer it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys I'm finally going to get to hear one. I just ordered the New LZA2S from Aliexpress. I hope it's as good as the original.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> Guys I'm finally going to get to hear one. I just ordered the New LZA2S from Aliexpress. I hope it's as good as the original.
> 
> TWIN




I don't understand "finally", weren't they just released???


----------



## crabdog

Well I hate to say it but I have to do some damage control here. I wasn't happy at first with my HLSX--808 at first but I have to take a step back and reiterate my opinion of them. They are absolute gems. I can't say exactly what it was that changed my impressions of them. It could have been one of several things or a combination of different factors.ie: adjusting to a different sound signature, tip rolling, proper burn-in, proper listening levels. They've gone from the ugly stepchild to daddy's little girl over the course of a couple weeks.
  
 I've always been very skeptical of burn-in claims but after having these and also the LZ Z03A (which I was very negative about) I'm beginning to think it's really a thing. Of course it is possible that it's a brain thing as well and I'm not ruling out that possibility yet. With my 808 the bass has come out to play and they seem warmer than before. With the z03a after throwing them back on the burner that nasy peak seems to have subsided a bit but I feel they're still a bit weak in the mids.
  
 Anyway for those looking for something in the $30-40 range I'd recommend taking a look at the 808.


----------



## audio123

Will give an impression on
 LZ03A
 MusicMaker TW1
 Boarseman CX98S
 VJJB K4 
 soon


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> I don't understand "finally", weren't they just released???


 

 they were just released but i believe twin was thinking if he should get one hehe so the dwelling is a long time...


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Guys I'm finally going to get to hear one. I just ordered the New LZA2S from Aliexpress. I hope it's as good as the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looking forward to that Twin because I love the look and feel of the zo3a. If the a2s is really good I may get one but it will depend on your comparison with the TK13 because I may step up to the next rung into the $100 price range.


----------



## SteroidEars

audiodhd said:


> That 6 driver one was at the top of my list along with SW3 and ZinYhin QT5 but Im too impatient to be put on a waiting list tbh it was Carlsans ranking of the QT5s based on his mind blowing collection that became the deciding factor. Take a look at the IEMs under his profile if your interested.. enlightening to say the least! :basshead:



Can i have that iem name at least? Thanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> Looking forward to that Twin because I love the look and feel of the zo3a. If the a2s is really good I may get one but it will depend on your comparison with the TK13 because I may step up to the next rung into the $100 price range.


 





 Crab, I can safely say you wouldn't go wrong with Either the TK13 or the TK12. They are BOTH stellar earphones. The TK13 is just a little more refined than it's sibling. Both share a common "house" sound signature.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> I don't understand "finally", weren't they just released???


 





 peter, I mean in the context "FINALLY", because I *never* got a chance to hear the ORIGINAL LZA2. Yes the LZA2S is brand new. That's why I hope it's as good as the first one.
  
 Sorry for the confusion.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> :confused_face: peter, I mean in the context "FINALLY", because I *never* got a chance to hear the ORIGINAL LZA2. Yes the LZA2S is brand new. That's why I hope it's as good as the first one.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> :blink: :blink: TWIN




Ah, my bad. I was sure you've got the original ones that's why I didn't understand anything . 

Makes sense now. The new ones have a different driver configuration though iirc, 1DD + 1BA?

Man, someone need to give these companies som advice on the naming of their items lol


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> Ah, my bad. I was sure you've got the original ones that's why I didn't understand anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol this is also directed to sennheiser hd800 and hd800s


----------



## Riisalat

I made a 4 am purchase the other night. 

Quad driver hybrid, one dynamic and three balanced armature driver. After a good experience with the easy ue2 and a few beers and credit card later, i decided(********) to get this.

And its already shipped, i am feeling a little weird about spending over 150 bucks on a chinese iem which isnt exactly has been getting some rev.

But this looked gorgeous from all the ugly headphones out there so i was like meehhhh.

Atleast they dont use the shure name anymore but still why not call it the EE846?


----------



## audio123

riisalat said:


> I made a 4 am purchase the other night.
> 
> Quad driver hybrid, one dynamic and three balanced armature driver. After a good experience with the easy ue2 and a few beers and credit card later, i decided(********) to get this.
> 
> ...


 
 waiting for ur review!


----------



## FUYU

riisalat said:


> I made a 4 am purchase the other night.
> 
> Quad driver hybrid, one dynamic and three balanced armature driver. After a good experience with the easy ue2 and a few beers and credit card later, i decided(********) to get this.
> 
> ...




I hope it turns out good. The Quad Hybrid (UE3) I've bought was quite lackluster, although "only" 96$.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lol a local dealer is bringing in TFZ S1.in my country.. might be getting it from them, abt the same peice as AE anyway.


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> lol a local dealer is bringing in TFZ S1.in my country.. might be getting it from them, abt the same peice as AE anyway.
> I discovered them locally on Lazada here in Thailand. Was surprised to see they're the same price as AE. If I end up ordering them will only be a 3-4 day wait.
> 
> Grr should never post from my phone...


----------



## Jigsaw feet

twinacstacks said:


> Crab, I can safely say you wouldn't go wrong with Either the TK13 or the TK12. They are BOTH stellar earphones. The TK13 is just a little more refined than it's sibling. Both share a common "house" sound signature.
> 
> TWIN



Hi Twin . I'm torn between getting these TK13 after hearing they have great bass , or if to try out Trinity audio's new offerings. 
I think you had the Deltas and liked them . I would really like your opinion on how the bass compares. (I think my preferences are a little more bass heavy than Bob's despite loving everything else about the Delta. Do you think they kick out a more (quantity) bass?
Thanks , in advance


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> akmola lola said:
> 
> 
> > lol a local dealer is bringing in TFZ S1.in my country.. might be getting it from them, abt the same peice as AE anyway.
> ...


 

 too many iems damnn!!


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> too many iems damnn!!




Mine just ordered today, but still awaiting for verified my payment now 
Can't wait it


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Mine just ordered today, but still awaiting for verified my payment now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 mine havent come yet been a week


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> mine havent come yet been a week




Only way order from Taobao, but there has been backlist from my wife 

The only way do with aliexpress or amazons she didn't know


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> akmola lola said:
> 
> 
> > lol a local dealer is bringing in TFZ S1.in my country.. might be getting it from them, abt the same peice as AE anyway.
> ...


----------



## tw1s

they don't look comfortable.


----------



## audio123

tw1s said:


> they don't look comfortable.


 

 they look like pmv


----------



## 452293

crabdog said:


> Well I hate to say it but I have to do some damage control here. I wasn't happy at first with my HLSX--808 at first but I have to take a step back and reiterate my opinion of them. They are absolute gems. I can't say exactly what it was that changed my impressions of them. It could have been one of several things or a combination of different factors.ie: adjusting to a different sound signature, tip rolling, proper burn-in, proper listening levels. They've gone from the ugly stepchild to daddy's little girl over the course of a couple weeks.
> 
> I've always been very skeptical of burn-in claims but after having these and also the LZ Z03A (which I was very negative about) I'm beginning to think it's really a thing. Of course it is possible that it's a brain thing as well and I'm not ruling out that possibility yet. With my 808 the bass has come out to play and they seem warmer than before. With the z03a after throwing them back on the burner that nasy peak seems to have subsided a bit but I feel they're still a bit weak in the mids.
> 
> Anyway for those looking for something in the $30-40 range I'd recommend taking a look at the 808.


 
  
 With more and more favorable reviews of HLSX--808 like this, I had no regret purchasing it few hours ago. I bought it on taobao.
  
 Before I purchase the 808, I had a little chat with founder of HLSX/MaGaosi brand, Sanhoo珊瑚. He told me, initially he didn't know why there's more and more people asking for 808 until somebody told him it's widely discussed here. He would like to thanks all the people here for the support. On his request, I shared with him the post of @1clearhead comparing 808 to AKG K3003i. As you may know 808 is also known as HSLX--18, MaGaosi M1, so I asked him what's the difference. He told me they all sounds the same except for the fact M1 (rose gold or black, the one with mic) are mass produced version while 808, 18 are handmade (they called it "DIY"). On taobao you can see M1 is actually more expensive, it is because the cable with mic costs more. 
  
 He also told me he would recommend people with higher requirement to get their BK wood series (BK33 and BK35). They are using custom wood dome diaphragm hybird, they got bigger driver unit and nicer mid compared to 808. He had been developing BK series for more than a year now and they are all DIY by himself. 
  
 HSLX is also making full size headphones with multiple drivers. He claims MaGaosi is the only brand that produce hybrid driver headphones on Taobao.


----------



## tw1s

but how are vjjb v1, k4 in comparison with xiaomi hybrid and piston 3 ?


----------



## audio123

tw1s said:


> but how are vjjb v1, k4 in comparison with xiaomi hybrid and piston 3 ?


 

 im waiting for my k4 so i cant comment.
 v1 is more warm and full bodied than the xiaomis, soundstage is bigger but xiaomis are slightly better in details retrieval.
 again it depends what source you are using.
 when dx80 is used, v1 sounds better
 when ak100ii is used, xiaomis sound better
 cheers!


----------



## B9Scrambler

riisalat said:


> I made a 4 am purchase the other night.
> 
> Quad driver hybrid, one dynamic and three balanced armature driver. After a good experience with the easy ue2 and a few beers and credit card later, i decided(********) to get this.
> 
> ...




If it contains the same internals and tuning as the Shure branded one Easy is selling, you're going to enjoy yourself


----------



## anticute

chongjc said:


> With more and more favorable reviews of HLSX--808 like this, I had no regret purchasing it few hours ago. I bought it on taobao.
> 
> Before I purchase the 808, I had a little chat with founder of HLSX/MaGaosi brand, Sanhoo珊瑚. He told me, initially he didn't know why there's more and more people asking for 808 until somebody told him it's widely discussed here. He would like to thanks all the people here for the support. On his request, I shared with him the post of @1clearhead
> comparing 808 to AKG K3003i. As you may know 808 is also known as HSLX--18, MaGaosi M1, so I asked him what's the difference. He told me they all sounds the same except for the fact M1 (rose gold or black, the one with mic) are mass produced version while 808, 18 are handmade (they called it "DIY"). On taobao you can see M1 is actually more expensive, it is because the cable with mic costs more.
> ...




Interesting! This guy ought to give out some review units. I'd personally like to hear what people think about those full size multiple drivers.


----------



## carltonh

Wow, is the wood version really different? Wasn't it @1clearhead who first discovered the 808 and bought it to see if it was the same as the Bette hybrid?


----------



## tw1s

audio123 said:


>


 
  
 Ok , thanks ,  i want to go for k4 , but they aren't so ordered on aliexpress ;(((


----------



## crabdog

chongjc said:


> With more and more favorable reviews of HLSX--808 like this, I had no regret purchasing it few hours ago. I bought it on taobao.
> 
> Before I purchase the 808, I had a little chat with founder of HLSX/MaGaosi brand, Sanhoo珊瑚. He told me, initially he didn't know why there's more and more people asking for 808 until somebody told him it's widely discussed here. He would like to thanks all the people here for the support. On his request, I shared with him the post of @1clearhead comparing 808 to AKG K3003i. As you may know 808 is also known as HSLX--18, MaGaosi M1, so I asked him what's the difference. He told me they all sounds the same except for the fact M1 (rose gold or black, the one with mic) are mass produced version while 808, 18 are handmade (they called it "DIY"). On taobao you can see M1 is actually more expensive, it is because the cable with mic costs more.
> 
> ...


 
 This is very interesting indeed. If it has 808 type sound but more bass from bigger driver and more warmth from wooden casing they would be incredible!


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> cingcut said:
> 
> 
> > will take from easy.,. thanks lurk.,!
> ...




aye, thanks! nicee lurkk... lol
how about the cable.,? good.,?


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> Well I hate to say it but I have to do some damage control here. I wasn't happy at first with my HLSX--808 at first but I have to take a step back and reiterate my opinion of them. They are absolute gems. I can't say exactly what it was that changed my impressions of them. It could have been one of several things or a combination of different factors.ie: adjusting to a different sound signature, tip rolling, proper burn-in, proper listening levels. They've gone from the ugly stepchild to daddy's little girl over the course of a couple weeks.
> 
> I've always been very skeptical of burn-in claims but after having these and also the LZ Z03A (which I was very negative about) I'm beginning to think it's really a thing. Of course it is possible that it's a brain thing as well and I'm not ruling out that possibility yet. With my 808 the bass has come out to play and they seem warmer than before. With the z03a after throwing them back on the burner that nasy peak seems to have subsided a bit but I feel they're still a bit weak in the mids.
> 
> Anyway for those looking for something in the $30-40 range I'd recommend taking a look at the 808.


 
Mine big R L arrived this week and all of the colleagues' first impressions were right, they are really impressive for the value. I'd like to thank TWIN, 1clearhead and Easy to bring us this preciousness.
 60 h burning
@crabdog What tips are you using?


----------



## crabdog

Quote: 





robervaul said:


> Mine big R L arrived this week and all of the colleagues' first impressions were right, they are really impressive for the value. I'd like to thank TWIN, 1clearhead and Easy to bring us this preciousness.
> 60 h burning
> @crabdog What tips are you using?


 
 I'm using the Large stock ROCK Zircon tips. I have the other version with the hole in the center without the L & R markings. Wish mine had better markings, they're VERY hard to see in low light.


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> aye, thanks! nicee lurkk... lol
> how about the cable.,? good.,?




Cable is nice. Not as good as the higher MM gear but it should hold up fine and doesn't hold much memory.


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> [COLOR=000000]Mine big R L arrived this week and all of the colleagues' first impressions were right, they are really impressive for the value. I'd like to thank TWIN, 1clearhead and Easy to bring us this preciousness.[/COLOR]
> 60 h burning
> [COLOR=000000]@crabdog
> What tips are you using?[/COLOR]




FWIW, Twin doesn't have the 808. He has the Bettes which look similar but apparently aren't as good as the 808.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> FWIW, Twin doesn't have the 808. He has the Bettes which look similar but apparently aren't as good as the 808.


 
 That news about the wooden hlsx has me pretty excited. They've been added to my wishlist next to the Maples. If i get both that will be a total of 4 woodies (shozy, k4, maple, hlsx 10mm).


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> That news about the wooden hlsx has me pretty excited. They've been added to my wishlist next to the Maples. If i get both that will be a total of 4 woodies (shozy, k4, maple, hlsx 10mm).




Link to wooden 808?


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> Link to wooden 808?


 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-HLSX-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-IEMS-Wood-Hi/32651802306.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.50.VbWgCo


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> Yes. Those are the UEs that I, Twin, Bo and I believe crabdog reccomend. They do require 150-200hrs of burn in to sound best but it's well worth it IMO. Gl just bought them too.


 
  
 Guilty : ).


----------



## _gl

audio123 said:


> they look like pmv


 
  
 Lol, I genuinely first read this as '*they look like your mum*'.  Seemed a low blow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## peter123

chongjc said:


> He also told me he would recommend people with higher requirement to get their BK wood series (BK33 and BK35). They are using custom wood dome diaphragm hybird, they got bigger driver unit and nicer mid compared to 808. He had been developing BK series for more than a year now and they are all DIY by himself.
> 
> HSLX is also making full size headphones with multiple drivers. He claims MaGaosi is the only brand that produce hybrid driver headphones on Taobao.




Am I correct if I read this as if it's not the wood 808 you're talking about but another serie of IEM's? 

I'm looking forward to read more about their full size offerings as well.


----------



## wastan

tw1s said:


> helloguys , i need a pair of in ear headphones for my bro between 20 usd. he don t have a great source( phone).




Joyroom e107. Lots of fun in a small, portable form factor. If it's a gift, you'll get bonus points for the packaging which is seriously nice.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Am I correct if I read this as if it's not the wood 808 you're talking about but another serie of IEM's?
> 
> I'm looking forward to read more about their full size offerings as well.




You would be correct. We need links to these.


----------



## Folly

lurk650 said:


> You would be correct. We need links to these.


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> Am I correct if I read this as if it's not the wood 808 you're talking about but another serie of IEM's?
> 
> I'm looking forward to read more about their full size offerings as well.


 
  
 No, he's referring to the wooden 808's. See pics of the BK33 and BK35 here http://www.szhlsx.com/productdetail.shtml?id=12


----------



## peter123

folly said:


> No, he's referring to the wooden 808's. See pics of the BK33 and BK35 here http://www.szhlsx.com/productdetail.shtml?id=12




Hmm, that doesn't make sense to me at all since they use 10mm DD just like the metal ones. Confused......


----------



## 452293

anticute said:


> Interesting! This guy ought to give out some review units. I'd personally like to hear what people think about those full size multiple drivers.


 
  
 I will suggest to him on review units. 


carltonh said:


> Wow, is the wood version really different? Wasn't it @1clearhead who first discovered the 808 and bought it to see if it was the same as the Bette hybrid?


 
 Yes, that's what Sanhoo told me. But someone has to get both to confirm they are different.
  


peter123 said:


> Am I correct if I read this as if it's not the wood 808 you're talking about but another serie of IEM's?
> 
> I'm looking forward to read more about their full size offerings as well.


 
 It is pretty confusing. But from what I had gather, there's no such thing known as wooden 808. The wooden iems from HLSX are known as BK33 or BK35, they uses different driver from the 808s. The one that Easy are selling on AE should be BK35 and I guess she copy and pasted the wrong driver specification, used 808 specification for the wooden BK35.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Hmm, that doesn't make sense to me at all since they use 10mm DD just like the metal ones. Confused......




Yeah and it's the same thing with Bettes 

http://www.amazon.com/i-VALUX-Dual-Driver-Noise-isolating-Headphones-Black/dp/B01147L28Q


----------



## peter123

chongjc said:


> I will suggest to him on review units.
> Yes, that's what Sanhoo told me. But someone has to get both to confirm they are different.
> 
> It is pretty confusing. But from what I had gather, there's no such thing known as wooden 808. The wooden iems from HLSX are known as BK33 or BK35, they uses different driver from the 808s. The one that Easy are selling on AE should be BK35 and I guess she copy and pasted the wrong driver specification, used 808 specification for the wooden BK35.




Yes, I think you're correct on the copy paste error. Certainly wouldn't be the firts time that happened


----------



## 1clearhead

chongjc said:


> With more and more favorable reviews of HLSX--808 like this, I had no regret purchasing it few hours ago. I bought it on taobao.
> 
> Before I purchase the 808, I had a little chat with founder of HLSX/MaGaosi brand, Sanhoo珊瑚. He told me, initially he didn't know why there's more and more people asking for 808 until somebody told him it's widely discussed here. He would like to thanks all the people here for the support. On his request, I shared with him the post of @1clearhead comparing 808 to AKG K3003i. As you may know 808 is also known as HSLX--18, MaGaosi M1, so I asked him what's the difference. He told me they all sounds the same except for the fact M1 (rose gold or black, the one with mic) are mass produced version while 808, 18 are handmade (they called it "DIY"). On taobao you can see M1 is actually more expensive, it is because the cable with mic costs more.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your story on the 808's and the other wooden IEM's that sounds interesting to me, nonetheless!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
    Quote:


carltonh said:


> Wow, is the wood version really different? Wasn't it @1clearhead who first discovered the 808 and bought it to see if it was the same as the Bette hybrid?


 
  
 Yes. That was actually little ole' me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


crabdog said:


> This is very interesting indeed. If it has 808 type sound but more bass from bigger driver and more warmth from wooden casing they would be incredible!


 
  
 .....and he also mentioned it has nicer MIDS when compared to the 808's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


lurk650 said:


> FWIW, Twin doesn't have the 808. He has the Bettes which look similar but apparently aren't as good as the 808.


 
  
 Finding the 808's was more of an accident. Out of curiosity, I was actually searching for the Bette's when I happened to bump into the 808's on taobao.


----------



## mebaali

(For those interested) While not BK35 wooden hybrid from HLSX, this is Bette wooden hybrid 10 mm of near similar appearance reviewed by @BloodyPenguin
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-10mm-1-1-hybrid-wood-black/reviews/13652


----------



## peter123

mebaali said:


> (For those interested) While not BK35 wooden hybrid from HLSX, this is Bette wooden hybrid 10 mm of near similar appearance reviewed by @BloodyPenguin
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-10mm-1-1-hybrid-wood-black/reviews/13652


 
 LOL! I was just about to dig it up


----------



## LaurenceF

Pulled the trigger on the iSK HP-2011s. 
 Some seller on Taobao has iSK items dirt cheap. 
 I hope they don't disappoint me.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay call me Crazy. I fully blame Bloody Penguin for my insanity. I saw his post on these goofy, stethoscope looking, Ipsdi Dolphins which intrigued me. So I checked out their store, I don't know if the Hype was real but it sounded very plausible and different. So I splurged the $16 USD on them.
  
 They now have about 43 Hours burn-in on them and I swear to all of you they are playing around in the Backyard of the Musicmaker TK12 and TK13.
  
 I kid you not, or I've finally lost it. (I was never THAT far away anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ipsdi-HF107-headphones-best-in-ear-gaming-earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-mp4-universal-headset-with/32614986790.html
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Okay call me Crazy. I fully blame Bloody Penguin for my insanity. I saw his post on these goofy, stethoscope looking, Ipsdi Dolphins which intrigued me. So I checked out their store, I don't know if the Hype was real but it sounded very plausible and different. So I splurged the $16 USD on them.
> 
> They now have about 43 Hours burn-in on them and I swear to all of you they are playing around in the Backyard of the Musicmaker TK12 and TK13.
> 
> ...




Well... Ordered... Guess the MM Little Spike will have to wait. Still waiting on Easy to say if he can get then or not anyways


----------



## yoowan

crabdog said:


> Well I hate to say it but I have to do some damage control here. I wasn't happy at first with my HLSX--808 at first but I have to take a step back and reiterate my opinion of them. They are absolute gems. I can't say exactly what it was that changed my impressions of them. It could have been one of several things or a combination of different factors.ie: adjusting to a different sound signature, tip rolling, proper burn-in, proper listening levels. They've gone from the ugly stepchild to daddy's little girl over the course of a couple weeks.
> 
> I've always been very skeptical of burn-in claims but after having these and also the LZ Z03A (which I was very negative about) I'm beginning to think it's really a thing. Of course it is possible that it's a brain thing as well and I'm not ruling out that possibility yet. With my 808 the bass has come out to play and they seem warmer than before. With the z03a after throwing them back on the burner that nasy peak seems to have subsided a bit but I feel they're still a bit weak in the mids.
> 
> Anyway for those looking for something in the $30-40 range I'd recommend taking a look at the 808.


 

 Indeed the more I listen to them, the more I start liking them. The problem with the boomy bass, even after more than 70 hours of burn-in, still remains. I'm afraid more burn-in won't change this. Is there a tip that tames boomy bass? At this price though this is an impressive iem and has shown me what a hybrid can be capable of. Maybe it's time now to up the ante and start spending a bit more. Maybe the new LZ-A2 or the 1More Triple Drive?


----------



## Riisalat

b9scrambler said:


> If it contains the same internals and tuning as the Shure branded one Easy is selling, you're going to enjoy yourself


 i did get them from easy  i hope they sound as good as they look. 160 isnt toying money


----------



## Lurk650

yoowan said:


> Indeed the more I listen to them, the more I start liking them. The problem with the boomy bass, even after more than 70 hours of burn-in, still remains. I'm afraid more burn-in won't change this. Is there a tip that tames boomy bass? At this price though this is an impressive iem and has shown me what a hybrid can be capable of. Maybe it's time now to up the ante and start spending a bit more. Maybe the new LZ-A2 or the 1More Triple Drive?




TK13


----------



## yoowan

lurk650 said:


> TK13


 

 That's clearly another option but I really like the convenience of an iem with a mic.


----------



## 1clearhead

laurencef said:


> Pulled the trigger on the iSK HP-2011s.
> Some seller on Taobao has iSK items dirt cheap.
> I hope they don't disappoint me.


 
  
 Though the Takstar Pro 80's are black and stealth looking, I prefer the more transparent, airy and detailed sound signatures of the ISK HP2011's.
 Hope you like them..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're my current favorite headphones!


----------



## Mr Trev

twinacstacks said:


> Okay call me Crazy. I fully blame Bloody Penguin for my insanity. I saw his post on these goofy, stethoscope looking, Ipsdi Dolphins which intrigued me. So I checked out their store, I don't know if the Hype was real but it sounded very plausible and different. So I splurged the $16 USD on them.
> 
> They now have about 43 Hours burn-in on them and I swear to all of you they are playing around in the Backyard of the Musicmaker TK12 and TK13.
> 
> ...


 

 Got a good chuckle out of that link…
  "As long as you are a 3.5 MM round hole of audio equipment,I can compatible"
  
 That's my new insult, you 3.5mm round hole of audio equipment


----------



## TwinACStacks

. I've been called worse...
 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

mr trev said:


> Got a good chuckle out of that link…
> "As long as you are a 3.5 MM round hole of audio equipment,I can compatible"
> 
> That's my new insult, you 3.5mm round hole of audio equipment




How so very rude of you Mr. Trev. Disappointed...


----------



## AudioDHD

robervaul said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-HLSX-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-IEMS-Wood-Hi/32651802306.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.50.VbWgCo




Is that the BK33 or BK35? Can only find the one wooden HLSX in AE and guessing the BK35 is a step up?


----------



## robervaul

Guys, Do you use any of these methods to burn in your jewelry?

 Stereophile's Test CD
 CASCADE Noise™ Burn-in CD
 IsoTek Burn-In CD
 JLab_burn_in_file
 XLO & Reference Recordings Test And Burn-In CD
 Pink noise + sinelog2


----------



## To.M

wastan said:


> Joyroom e107. Lots of fun in a small, portable form factor. If it's a gift, you'll get bonus points for the packaging which is seriously nice.




tws1 I fully agree, excellent SQ, good quality packaging, low price, what else one could want?


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> Guys, Do you use any of these methods to burn in your jewelry?
> 
> 
> Stereophile's Test CD
> ...




XLO and J Lab


----------



## kimD

riisalat said:


> i did get them from easy  i hope they sound as good as they look. 160 isnt toying money




Mind to sharing the link?
Found that still worth it, cause you get 5 BAs drivers and paid for LZ A3 pricing only.


----------



## kimD

Double posted


----------



## TwinACStacks

I use the Jlabs along with regular music.

 TWIN


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> XLO and J Lab


 


twinacstacks said:


> I use the Jlabs along with regular music.
> 
> TWIN


 
 Thanks bro. I'll try


----------



## Mr Trev

twinacstacks said:


> . I've been called worse...
> TWIN


 
  
  


b9scrambler said:


> How so very rude of you Mr. Trev. Disappointed...


 

 At least I didn't call him a son of a mmcx


----------



## FUYU

mr trev said:


> At least I didn't call him a son of a mmcx




I'm gonna steal that one. lol!


----------



## B9Scrambler

mr trev said:


> At least I didn't call him a son of a mmcx


 
 LMAO! That's brilliant.


----------



## Ewen

riisalat said:


> I made a 4 am purchase the other night.
> 
> Quad driver hybrid, one dynamic and three balanced armature driver. After a good experience with the easy ue2 and a few beers and credit card later, i decided(********) to get this.
> 
> ...


 

 Waiting for your impressions.
 I'd like to try one of these high priced chinese iem and I have to decide between this hybrid from Easy and the 5 BA from HCK.


----------



## kimD

Yeah yeah my TFZ S1 has been shipped out today


----------



## kimD

My next step will be looking into 3 BAs drivers, any recommends here?

Thank you so much


----------



## anticute

laurencef said:


> Pulled the trigger on the iSK HP-2011s.
> Some seller on Taobao has iSK items dirt cheap.
> I hope they don't disappoint me.




How much did you pay? Do you have a link? Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## CGrish

I received the HLSX-808 and the KZ HDS1 this Friday due to some miscommunication between USPS, Easy, and I (I sorta got them for free and promised to review them for Easy because I felt/feel bad).

I'm not gonna be too in depth with them right now as the HLSX-808 have only 20 hours of burn in and I need some rest but...

HLSX-808 Impressions:

I've been primarily using these this weekend even though I liked the initial sound of the KZ HDS1 better because of the hype. The sound of the HLSX-808 is somewhat mid bass heavy, a little mid-range recessed, and treble is well extended and airy, but occasionally uncomfortably sharp. Soundstage is pretty wide but not as 3 dimensional.

I've enjoyed it a ton for listening to old badly recorded music because well extended emphasized treble compensates well for the lacking amount of treble in the recordings. Listening to David Bowie and Elton John has been wonderful with the HLSX-808. For better recorded music cymbals became sensitive and piercing to my ears.

KZ HDS1 Impressions:
Opposite of the HLSX-808, it's treble it recessed and cut off, it's mids are warm and nice, and bass is present but doesn't extend deep. I like this, but the treble is too recessed and some music simply lacks detail.

 In all fairness I never gave the Kz a chance and should probably burn them in more so that's what I'll do and update and review both of these budget "gems" later.


----------



## robervaul

Suggestion for the next DIY.

Hello Rose, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Unique Melody is proud to introduce the newest member of our lineup - The Martian!

The Martian is our very first UNIVERSAL ONLY model and features a 4 bore design with 2 dynamic drivers and 2 balanced armature drivers in a 2 DD low, 1 BA mid, and 1 BA high configuration.
The Martian will come at the price of 700USD!


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> Cable is nice. Not as good as the higher MM gear but it should hold up fine and doesn't hold much memory.


 
  
 sounds goodd... i saw in your pic, they also have a chin slider right?
  


lurk650 said:


> XLO and J Lab


 
  
  


twinacstacks said:


> I use the Jlabs along with regular music.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 i use jlabs only. how much max time to "burn in" in a day? 5hours/day?


----------



## 452293

audiodhd said:


> Is that the BK33 or BK35? Can only find the one wooden HLSX in AE and guessing the BK35 is a step up?




This is the BK35. They no longer produces BK33, BK35 is an upgrade over 33. So guys, BK35 is the official model/name for wooden hlsx.


----------



## Pastapipo

cgrish said:


> I'm not gonna be too in depth with them right now as the HLSX-808 have only 20 hours of burn in and I need some rest but...
> 
> HLSX-808 Impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for sharing, I've had the same experience. Which version of the 808s did you get?
 I left mine to burn in for a few days, I'll test them out soon again after some proper tip rolling.


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> sounds goodd... i saw in your pic, they also have a chin slider right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes chin slider

Burn in time per day is up to you. Some people do a few hours, I personally just keep going and going. JLab also has breaks in its track which probably helps. I also burn in at a medium low to medium volume


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> Yes chin slider
> 
> Burn in time per day is up to you. Some people do a few hours, I personally just keep going and going. JLab also has breaks in its track which probably helps. I also burn in at a medium low to medium volume


 
  
 maybe i'll stick with 5h/day, i wont my baby hurt. lol


----------



## Saoshyant

robervaul said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-HLSX-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-IEMS-Wood-Hi/32651802306.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.50.VbWgCo


 
  
 Looks awfully like http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B018JKD4R8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2CIKPQT31RVWM&coliid=I1YL4DBY8PCXP&psc=1


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> Looks awfully like http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B018JKD4R8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2CIKPQT31RVWM&coliid=I1YL4DBY8PCXP&psc=1




HLSX metal and wood are also the same housing as Bettes


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> HLSX metal and wood are also the same housing as Bettes


 
  
 Yep, so that makes at least 3 companies using the same housings.  I know I read about the wooden Nouske a couple months ago, but can't remember where.


----------



## audio123

colourfly c10. need impressions on this dap


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> colourfly c10. need impressions on this dap




Oops upgraded from iem to dap already


----------



## r2muchstuff

The "i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors IEMS Wood Noise-isolating HI-FI Headphones" arrived early last week.  They now have over 100 hours of run on them.
  
 Since I have the "i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors Metal", I had to compare them.
  
 First the description of the wood version by BloodyPenguin describes how I hear them
  
*"Sound Quality:*
I expected these, being made out of wood to have a warm signature.  Though right away
I noticed that they had a whiff of coolness to them.  Crystal Clear cross all frequencies.
Instrument Separation is outstanding; I'm guessing this is due to the dual drivers.  It is easy
to drive the Bette 10MM, either through a phone or something more powerful.  Isolation is good,
easily blocking unwanted outside noise.  Because of good ventilation, these have absolutely no driver flex.
 
Sound signature can be described as a wide U shape.  An ever-so slight emphasis on the lows and highs.
 
Soundstage is neither big or small, Goldilocks would be pleased.
 
Bass present, but does not overpower in any form.  These are not for bass lovers.
 
Mids are clear and focused, though might be considered the tiniest amount recessed.
 
Highs are surprisingly crystal clear though borderline sibilant at times."
 
 
However, when compared to the metal 10mm version the woodies are more full in the bass and mids.  At first the highs seem rolled off vs the metals but, they are really basically the same.  The fullness just recesses them somewhat.
 
The metals come off as more delicate and airier, with bass there when in the recording but not emphasized.  Maybe overall more balanced.
 
The best part is that I got lost enjoying the music with either set.  Without direct back and forth either one is very enjoyable.  
 
I still plan to gift the i. Valux 10mm metals to my son and keep these and the HLSX-- 808.
 
 
IMHO & YMMV,
r2


----------



## db003206

miriddin said:


> I bought from Penon the Macaw T800 and teh Macaw T100 with the charging pouch: i'm still waiting for them, but they have with bluetooth 4.1 and APT-X reading the description.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did you receive these yet? I'm curious what your impressions are. I need some bluetooth iems for the gym.


----------



## Lurk650

Ok, Easy is on his stuff right now with my order for my coworker of the Joyroom E107. Ordered Thursday and its already Processed through Shenzen


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Ok, Easy is on his stuff right now with my order for my coworker of the Joyroom E107. Ordered Thursday and its already Processed through Shenzen


 remember the new musicmaker i talked about, apparently it wont be as cheap as maple or TW1, its listed as 299 yuan on taibao so should be arnd 45$+-... hck said will upload on their store, easy said abt the same thing but he need to check on the cable (the small spike cable in photo at taobao do look un"musicmaker" like looks so rubbery)..


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> remember the new musicmaker i talked about, apparently it wont be as cheap as maple or TW1, its listed as 299 yuan on taibao so should be arnd 45$+-... hck said will upload on their store, easy said abt the same thing but he need to check on the cable (the small spike cable in photo at taobao do look un"musicmaker" like looks so rubbery)..


 
 Yeah I had converted it last night haha. $45 is a very good middle tier for them then IMO. I'll probably get them once they add to either store. Wouldn't mind having a micro driver in my collection


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Oops upgraded from iem to dap already


always on the hunt for both


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> robervaul said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, Do you use any of these methods to burn in your jewelry?
> ...


 

 One I don't see mentioned is USBburntool.


----------



## Akmola Lola

yup, im getting it too either way..


----------



## LaurenceF

anticute said:


> How much did you pay? Do you have a link? Looking forward to your impressions!



I paid 198 yuan.
If you ask this guy, you can get it for the same price.
Seems to be original by the looks of the verification code.
https://world.taobao.com/item/16840042159.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.2cgjHv#detail


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


chongjc said:


> This is the BK35. They no longer produces BK33, BK35 is an upgrade over 33. So guys, BK35 is the official model/name for wooden hlsx.


 
  
 Good to know....thanks 'chongjc'!
  


r2muchstuff said:


> The "i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors IEMS Wood Noise-isolating HI-FI Headphones" arrived early last week.  They now have over 100 hours of run on them.
> 
> Since I have the "i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors Metal", I had to compare them.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for letting us know more details on the wooden ones. I might get a pair in the near future.


----------



## Niyologist

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-5-BA-Custom-Made-b-r5-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear-Earphone-5-UnitS/519064_32668150825.html
> this!




Give me until at least Mid July. I already have the Echobox The Explorer on the list first.


----------



## 452293

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> Good to know....thanks 'chongjc'!
> 
> Thanks for letting us know more details on the wooden ones. I might get a pair in the near future.


 
 You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Today, I got a deeper conversation with Sanhoo. He told me BK35 is using custom wood dome 10mm dynamic with balanced armature (BA) unit. So where is the bigger driver? I asked him. While both 808 and BK35 are using 10mm dynamic driver, the BK35 got a bigger BA unit, the custom wood dome dynamic driver is also different from the 808.
  
 For full size headphones, they currently have 5 and 7 driver units hybird.  For 5 drivers version, each side there's one 50mm dynamic unit with 4 BA units, meaning to say each pair there's 2 dynamic and 8 BA units. Vice versa for 7 driver units version. Because there are multiple driver in one headphone, they will required a powerful amp to push.


----------



## Wokei

http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hooka/reviews/16056
  

  

  
 Review is up ..thank you for reading ! Woot Woot


----------



## MuZo2

chongjc said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So DD in 808 is normal one and one in wood uses some wood diaphragm like JVC?


----------



## 452293

muzo2 said:


> So DD in 808 is normal one and one in wood uses some wood diaphragm like JVC?


 
 Yup, that's right. But not sure if it's the same as JVC because it's a custom made.


----------



## CoiL

M`kay... if 808 won`t live up to my expectations / personal preferences, then probably going to try BK35 / HLSX woodie. "_Better mids" - _thing that turns me on


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> M`kay... if 808 won`t live up to my expectations / personal preferences, then probably going to try BK35 / HLSX woodie. "_Better mids" - _thing that turns me on


 
 +1 these are on my radar.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> +1 these are on my radar.


 

 everything is on radar hehe


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> everything is on radar hehe


 
 Sad but true. What's even more sad is my Shozy Zero were delivered today to my wife's workplace but because they have a lot of work this week she has to stay late and sleep in the office. What Asia?


----------



## Folly

When you have to wait this long, you know its gotta be good


----------



## cingcut

crabdog said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > everything is on radar hehe
> ...




just come to your wife's workplace and bring some food and drink (and flower?) then take your zero. you got your zero and your wife love you more.


----------



## crabdog

cingcut said:


> just come to your wife's workplace and bring some food and drink (and flower?) then take your zero. you got your zero and your wife love you more.


 
 Haha. It's a good idea but too far and a real pain in the butt to get there (Bangkok peak hour traffic).


----------



## Akmola Lola

cingcut said:


> just come to your wife's workplace and bring some food and drink (and flower?) then take your zero. you got your zero and your wife love you more.


 man thats smooth.. crabdog should try it.. 

btw just ordered TFZ Series 1 from a local dealer, paid about 38$ for it shipped.. chose wood color..


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> man thats smooth.. crabdog should try it..
> 
> btw just ordered TFZ Series 1 from a local dealer, paid about 38$ for it shipped.. chose wood color..


 
 Yeahhh impressions on these have been taking foreeeeever. I'm interested in the wooden HLSX and the musicmaker Maples (damn you Lurk!), and TK 13. What a shame the 13 is the higher tier model because the 12 is much more sexy imo.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Yeahhh impressions on these have been taking foreeeeever. I'm interested in the wooden HLSX and the musicmaker Maples (damn you Lurk!), and TK 13. What a shame the 13 is the higher tier model because the 12 is much more sexy imo.


 i think officially its not out yet? the local store had one for audition but at AE, its pre order basis too..


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> i think officially its not out yet? the local store had one for audition but at AE, its pre order basis too..


 
 Nothing about pre-order on Lazada Thailand. They have the full color selection there too. They'd have to be pretty awesome though for me to order before the wooden HLSX hybrids.


----------



## kimD

Curiously do you try shock wave 3 before?
audio123

Seem like higher rating


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Curiously do you try shock wave 3 before?
> @audio123
> 
> Seem like higher rating


 

 nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



@TwinACStacks says its good so yeah!


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well there's some gospel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Yeahhh impressions on these have been taking foreeeeever. I'm interested in the wooden HLSX and the musicmaker Maples (damn you Lurk!), and TK 13. What a shame the 13 is the higher tier model because the 12 is much more sexy imo.



Haha! Yeah yesterday I listened to the K4 for a few minutes then went to the Maples. It reassured me I wasn't hearing things


----------



## kimD

TFZ series 5 out now
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/V77zQvQF


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> TFZ series 5 out now
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/V77zQvQF


 

 Man, I have not even received my series one yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe once I seee what this dual chamber sounds like I'll consider


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> Man, I have not even received my series one yet:blink: Maybe once I seee what this dual chamber sounds like I'll consider:wink_face:




Mee too, this morning aliexpress just updated my series 1 has been shipped.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> TFZ series 5 out now
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/V77zQvQF


 
 Hmm they look very familiar to something I looked at recently but can't remember what it was.
  
 Edit: Impressive FR 6Hz-30Khz


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Hmm they look very familiar to something I looked at recently but can't remember what it was.
> 
> Edit: Impressive FR 6Hz-30Khz




For me of them seem like replica JH Audio housing design, if not wrong


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> Hmm they look very familiar to something I looked at recently but can't remember what it was.
> 
> Edit: Impressive FR 6Hz-30Khz


 

 Yes, KZ ATE-mod by the king's mod @CoiL


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Haha! Yeah yesterday I listened to the K4 for a few minutes then went to the Maples. It reassured me I wasn't hearing things


 
 Oh stop that!


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> Yeahhh impressions on these have been taking foreeeeever. I'm interested in the wooden HLSX and the musicmaker Maples (damn you Lurk!), and TK 13. What a shame the 13 is the higher tier model because the 12 is much more sexy imo.


 





 Just so Happens Crab, That I have a Delta pair sent to me for review on the Burner as we speak and I should have a review latest by the weekend. I can Tell You these have HUGE BASS at least OOTB. I think the Rock and Rollers are going to love these....
  
 You WOULDN'T go wrong with the TK12 Crabdog. The TK13 is a little tamer (More refined), it leans towards a more "Audiophile" quality sound. Personally I like BOTH, just like I like my woman Nice _*and*_ Nasty.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## _gl

My Easy UEs have already shipped.  Great service from Easy.


----------



## audio123

_gl said:


> My Easy UEs have already shipped.  Great service from Easy.


 

 yes definitely with @Brain Hu here we can be assured top service from them!


----------



## audio123

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-100-Original-BGVP-BKYT-MRY6-Metal-Music-Dynamic-In-ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earbud-With-Mic/519064_32669423306.html
  
 looks interesting imo


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-100-Original-BGVP-BKYT-MRY6-Metal-Music-Dynamic-In-ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earbud-With-Mic/519064_32669423306.html
> 
> looks interesting imo


 
 I'm going to call these the "ear tunas".


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I'm going to call these the "ear tunas".


 

 fair enough mate
 wonder anyone tried them before though


----------



## Saoshyant

Looks more bomb-like to me


----------



## Akmola Lola

saoshyant said:


> Looks more bomb-like to me


 exactly what im thinking.. haha


----------



## audio123

http://www.amazon.com/Kaihua-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Headphone/dp/B01D84RXWC/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1464018863&sr=8-15&keywords=hybrid+earphones
  
  
 25 USD hybrid iem will this be a giant killer ?


----------



## Ewen

Last iems OOTB impressions:
  
*Alpha & Delta D2:* Anybody looking for a good OTE ( sport ) iem should have this one on his list. Well made, very comfortable and complete accessories. Sound signature is V-shaped but not as agressive as the competition, reduce the bass a little bit and you shouldn't have too much problem with the treble. One important thing, they use a preformed sheath instead of a memory wire ( like Tennmak on the Pro, but better ) which I like ( shin slider is there too ).
  
*DZAT DF-10:* Wood iem with a huge packaging ( why a pencil? ), nice shell but a little bit long and the nozzles seem a bit too large for my ears. Signature is slightly V-shape but still fairly balanced, so EQ is not absolutely necessary. Treble "twin peaks", the 3kHz is not very problematic, the 6kHz sound worse but high enough to make these iems enjoyable to listen to.
  
*MusicMaker TK Maple:* Another balanced earphones from a manufacturer that decided not to follow the consumer V-sound trend, kudos to them. To be honest there is a little bit too much bass, but these iems sound really good, the music flow naturally and I don't feel the urge to reach the EQ. Nice construction, fairly small, confortable, no complaint.
  
*PMV A-01:* The most expensive of the lot, nice shells, very conmfortable over the ear, strong cable ( I would have liked a detachable 2 pins ). Almost balanced, sadly there is a treble peak at 3kHz that need to be EQed ( -3dB at least ), I hear another one over 6kHz but did not identified it yet. Once the 3kHz is out a the equation, these are balanced and really good hybrids for their price.
  
 In my opinion all these are good iems for people looking for a more balanced/natural sound signature compared to many other earphones on the market.
 As usual, my 2 cents, hope this helps other readers.


----------



## CoiL

Ewen, can You bring out song example where PMV A-01 has 3kHz treble peak issue? Some progressive/alternative rock song would be nice.


----------



## Riisalat

ewen said:


> Last iems OOTB impressions:
> 
> *Alpha & Delta D2:* Anybody looking for a good OTE ( sport ) iem should have this one on his list. Well made, very comfortable and complete accessories. Sound signature is V-shaped but not as agressive as the competition, reduce the bass a little bit and you shouldn't have too much problem with the treble. One important thing, they use a preformed sheath instead of a memory wire ( like Tennmak on the Pro, but better ) which I like ( shin slider is there too ).
> 
> ...



How big was the damned box


----------



## Lurk650

ewen said:


> Last iems OOTB impressions:
> 
> *Alpha & Delta D2:* Anybody looking for a good OTE ( sport ) iem should have this one on his list. Well made, very comfortable and complete accessories. Sound signature is V-shaped but not as agressive as the competition, reduce the bass a little bit and you shouldn't have too much problem with the treble. One important thing, they use a preformed sheath instead of a memory wire ( like Tennmak on the Pro, but better ) which I like ( shin slider is there too ).
> 
> ...




Didn't know you grabbed the Maples too! How many hours on yours? I hit about 100hrs this weekend, listening to them the past 30 min while driving and the bass has become really controlled but still massive. Sound OOTB was slightly V-shaped but that has gone away to a more balanced sound with bass emphasis. Loving them.


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> Ewen, can You bring out song example where PMV A-01 has 3kHz treble peak issue? Some progressive/alternative rock song would be nice.


 

 Well at 3kHz, I hear it everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Since ( to my ears ) it is centered at 3kHz, frequencies between 2 & 4 kHz ( at least ) are affected.
 Not very familiar with various music genre classifications, I'm listening through my X3 with very few songs on it at the moment, but with RB try simply -3db at 3kHz and do the on/off EQ to hear it by yourself.
 Usually without EQ you get this sensation of hollow sound on many tracks.
 Right now I'm listening to Kendra Morris - Concrete Waves, her voice and high notes sound agressive and unnatural.


----------



## Ewen

riisalat said:


> How big was the damned box


 

 DZAT?
 16cm x 19cm.


----------



## Ewen

lurk650 said:


> Didn't know you grabbed the Maples too! How many hours on yours? I hit about 100hrs this weekend, listening to them the past 30 min while driving and the bass has become really controlled but still massive. Sound OOTB was slightly V-shaped but that has gone away to a more balanced sound with bass emphasis. Loving them.


 

 Yes I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Should also get MusicMaker TW1, Shozy Zero, HLSX 808 & **** VT66 within a few days.
 These are purely OOTB feedback.
 Personally I don't really believe in burn in, I trust my ears even if it is a hugely imperfect tool, but I don't trust my brain.


----------



## Riisalat

ewen said:


> DZAT?
> 16cm x 19cm.


i meant OOTB for four iems, need more of those boxes in my life haha

Great stuff btw ^.^


----------



## wastan

audio123 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kaihua-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Headphone/dp/B01D84RXWC/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1464018863&sr=8-15&keywords=hybrid+earphones
> 
> 
> 25 USD hybrid iem will this be a giant killer ?




Is this a hybrid? I thought it was just dual driver.


----------



## Lurk650

ewen said:


> Yes I did  .
> Should also get MusicMaker TW1, Shozy Zero, HLSX 808 & **** VT66 within a few days.
> These are purely OOTB feedback.
> Personally I don't really believe in burn in, I trust my ears even if it is a hugely imperfect tool, but I don't trust my brain.




I believe you will find bass changes and overall clarity / separation with more listening. Who knows though, could be all in my head! 

Interested to see how the Maples compare to the FOTM wood IEM, the Zero. Can't wait


----------



## Ewen

riisalat said:


> i meant OOTB for four iems, need more of those boxes in my life haha
> 
> Great stuff btw ^.^


 

 Size doesn't matter, only sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ewen

lurk650 said:


> I believe you will find bass changes and overall clarity / separation with more listening. Who knows though, could be all in my head!
> 
> Interested to see how the Maples compare to the FOTM wood IEM, the Zero. Can't wait


 

 Should know pretty quickly, don't think Zero will be twice as good, but I like micro drivers ( hope MM TW1 share the same sound as his woody brother ).
 Personally, I'd like to compare TK and 808, a nice sounding DD vs a hybrid.


----------



## Fabi

ewen said:


> Yes I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your impressions, fellow countryman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Still waiting for my HLSX 808 too.
 I hesitated between metal and wood version which could be better and eventually bought the metal version..


----------



## Lurk650

ewen said:


> Should know pretty quickly, don't think Zero will be twice as good, but I like micro drivers ( hope MM TW1 share the same sound as his woody brother ).
> Personally, I'd like to compare TK and 808, a nice sounding DD vs a hybrid.




The TK Little Spike is a 7mm for about, $45. It's on taobao right now. HCK and Easy should have soon


----------



## _gl

> Originally Posted by *Ewen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ( I would have liked a detachable 2 pins )


 
  
 As a IEM newb, why do people prefer 2 pins over MMCX (TwinACStacks mentioned the same in his UEs review)?  Isn't the point of MMCX that the cables can rotate freely, so are less restrictive?  Do they give an unreliable connection?


----------



## vapman

_gl said:


> As a IEM newb, why do people prefer 2 pins over MMCX (TwinACStacks mentioned the same in his UEs review)?  Isn't the point of MMCX that the cables can rotate freely, so are less restrictive?  *Do they give an unreliable connection?*


 
 You figured it out. The problem with MMCX is the connection gets weaker over time and this is unavoidable. eventually it will not provide a good enough connection to be worn while walking around, etc.
  
 2 pins are pretty sturdy. you can't really mess up a 2 pin jack unless you do something really stupid.


----------



## _gl

vapman said:


> You figured it out. The problem with MMCX is the connection gets weaker over time and this is unavoidable. eventually it will not provide a good enough connection to be worn while walking around, etc.
> 
> 2 pins are pretty sturdy. you can't really mess up a 2 pin jack unless you do something really stupid.


 
  
 OK, so do the sockets wear out, or the connectors on the cables?  If it's the cables at least you can swap them.


----------



## Ewen

_gl said:


> As a IEM newb, why do people prefer 2 pins over MMCX (TwinACStacks mentioned the same in his UEs review)?  *Isn't the point of MMCX that the cables can rotate freely*, so are less restrictive?  Do they give an unreliable connection?


 
 On the paper MMCX looks good but is not secured enough and the ability to rotate is only useful when there is a memory wire, sadly MMCX + memory wire is a bad combination.
 In my opinion, a flexible cable + 2 pin plugs is the way to go.


----------



## vapman

_gl said:


> OK, so do they sockets wear out, or the connectors on the cables?  If it's the cables at least you can swap them.


 

 both.
  
 MMCX is actually not that bad, it's just designed and more suited for stuff that stays attached and must not come disconnected, so it is good for people who rarely swap cables. for people who roll cables frequently, it will be an issue.


----------



## Ewen

MMCX is clip-on, so it inevitably wears out.


----------



## _gl

vapman said:


> both.
> 
> MMCX is actually not that bad, it's just designed and more suited for stuff that stays attached and must not come disconnected, so it is good for people who rarely swap cables. for people who roll cables frequently, it will be an issue.


 
  
 Right, and I assume higher-quality parts will last a bit longer too.  Anyway, glad they used 2pin on the UEs.


----------



## miriddin

db003206 said:


> Did you receive these yet? I'm curious what your impressions are. I need some bluetooth iems for the gym.


 
 I received them a few days ago.
  
 They are very well build but the command is not so easy to use as the cable is a little on the short side! No problem startin or stopping music or call or chenging volume, but a little difficult to change track.
  
 Besides, as my musical taste are on the neutral side, i heard a lot of bass from them, but i suppose that outdoor they will perform quite well!
  
 Please note that the first batch of those buetooth iems have chinese only voice message for switching ON or OFF and for pairing: only the batch actually sold of T1000 allow you to select english voice while the T800 have chinese only.
  
 I find also excellent the recharge pouch, as you can use it to charge the iem as well for carrying it.


----------



## fenodi

audio123 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kaihua-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Headphone/dp/B01D84RXWC/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1464018863&sr=8-15&keywords=hybrid+earphones
> 
> 
> 25 USD hybrid iem will this be a giant killer ?



Description says dual micro driver, no BA. It's not hybrid


----------



## Podster

fenodi said:
			
		

> .
> Description says dual micro driver, no BA. It's not hybrid




Say what? Second word at that link is hybrid then goes on to tell you a DD and a BA


----------



## Lurk650

No, only the title says BA. The description says Dual Micro Drivers, one being "High Definition". Still interesting none the less. $25 Dual Micro driver for only $25


----------



## Saoshyant

"Kaihua Hybrid 8mm Dynamic Balanced Armature 2-way In-Ear Earphone HIFI Earbud Headphone with Mic"


----------



## Lurk650

Just received JVC Spiral Dot Large tips right now. They are pretty much the same SQ as Auvio it appears. Shape though is more mushroom like. Even though the TK12 and 13 are the same nozzle and shell size (besides different design) the Larges weren't comfortable on the 13 like the 12 and the Mediums were better but these mushroom shaped Spiral Dots feel a bit more comfy. Also, the spiral might add a very tiny hair more bass. Not by much though. Auvio is of course still the better deal but they are only available in America.


----------



## crabdog

Did anyone else see the TFZ Series 1 on shenzenaudio is priced at $76? That's $15-20 more than everywhere else.


----------



## notamethlab

Hey so did anyone end up buying the new xiaomi capsule iems?


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Did anyone else see the TFZ Series 1 on shenzenaudio is priced at $76? That's $15-20 more than everywhere else.




What! I got mine for. $43, I hope this is a sign I made a good choice on these


----------



## waveriderhawaii

notamethlab said:


> So somehow I ended up buying 8 sub20 iems over the past 2 days. I'm afraid this has turned into an addiction haha


 
  
  
 Somehow? HAHA! Hate when that happens.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Did anyone else see the TFZ Series 1 on shenzenaudio is priced at $76? That's $15-20 more than everywhere else.


 
 yup i saw those too.. the prices on AE are not standard, i saw Shozy Cygnus being priced at 79, 89 and 99 dollars at different shops.. i also saw if im not mistaken an Xduoo X3 priced at 200$ +-.... haha


----------



## Lurk650

Anybody find some good two pin cables for the Easy UEs? Hopefully something a tad longer and more flexible. UE cables are way too expensive


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> Anybody find some good two pin cables for the Easy UEs? Hopefully something a tad longer and more flexible. UE cables are way too expensive


 

 +1   I'm with you.  Wondering if the new 2 pin cables from Trinity Audio Engineering will work.  They're the "standard" 2 pin spacing whatever that is.  Hopefully the same as UE spacing.  They're not on the web site yet though.....


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-100-Original-BGVP-BKYT-MRY6-Metal-Music-Dynamic-In-ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earbud-With-Mic/519064_32669423306.html
> 
> looks interesting imo


 

 We have to be careful!!! .....They could explode in our ears if they're amped too loud!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 PS......just had to throw in that late joke in there!


----------



## Townyj

Sooooo i just got these  damn they sound good!! Mr Z/Music Maker knows how to make a damn fine sounding iem and earbud.


----------



## crabdog

townyj said:


> Sooooo i just got these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 TK13? Will probably be getting some of these myself eventually.


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> +1   I'm with you.  Wondering if the new 2 pin cables from Trinity Audio Engineering will work.  They're the "standard" 2 pin spacing whatever that is.  Hopefully the same as UE spacing.  They're not on the web site yet though.....


 
 Cost of UEs, $40. Cost of the Ultimate Ears new style cable, $43 shipped. I'm on the border of doing it, if I order tonight I'll have it by Wednesday. The UEs cable is 48", you can buy a 96" cable from UE site and it looks way more flexible with a double braid too. 30 Day return policy too
  
 http://pro.ultimateears.com/products/custom-accessories/cases-cables/replacement-cable-current


----------



## Townyj

crabdog said:


> TK13? Will probably be getting some of these myself eventually.




Sure is the TK13. Will more then likely sell my tomahawk iem now these are around.


----------



## Lurk650

townyj said:


> Sure is the TK13. Will more then likely sell my tomahawk iem now these are around.


 
 time for burn in, let that bass come alive


----------



## Townyj

lurk650 said:


> time for burn in, let that bass come alive




They have already started changing after the first few hours. Sounded a bit to close to the tomahawk, but now they have opened up. Sub bass is awesome! Plus details pop quite often.


----------



## Lurk650

Well I guess I'm the UE cable guinea pig...just told my gf a couple hours ago I wasn't gonna splurge on it...f me


----------



## Riisalat

lurk650 said:


> Well I guess I'm the UE cable guinea pig...just told my gf a couple hours ago I wasn't gonna splurge on it...f me


 rule 1 of headphone club. We don't talk about headphones to our girls.


----------



## Lurk650

riisalat said:


> rule 1 of headphone club. We don't talk about headphones to our girls.


 
 Forgive me father for I have sinned. On that note, she is now using my Bettes


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> rule 1 of headphone club. We don't talk about headphones to our girls.


 
 I know right? Couple days ago I coaxed my girl into trying the 808. After a couple of minutes she handed them back to me with a bored look on her face and said "No bass". Then I gave her the Easy UEs to try. After a couple of minutes she handed them back to me with a bored look on her face and said "Better".
  
 Moral of the story: We don't talk about headphones to our girls.


----------



## Lurk650

One more post before they retire to the depth of my storage bin lol http://www.head-fi.org/t/808840/vjjb-k4


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

I'm tempted to get a TK13 too! Anyone managed to get a special price from them?


----------



## Riisalat

lurk650 said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned. On that note, she is now using my Bettes


 my girl took my VE dukes -.-


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> I know right? Couple days ago I coaxed my girl into trying the 808. After a couple of minutes she handed them back to me with a bored look on her face and said "No bass". Then I gave her the Easy UEs to try. After a couple of minutes she handed them back to me with a bored look on her face and said "Better".
> 
> Moral of the story: We don't talk about headphones to our girls.:tongue_smile:


 hahahaha i know what you mean. Getting your headphones approved by your girlfriend is the audiophike equivalent of your parents accepting your girlfriend.


----------



## CoiL

Well... at least we should do so much to our GF`s that replace the junk they are using in their ears with "golden middle" SQ IEM/earbud  Gave my gf WOM-mod Yinjw`s and before she didn`t even use her cheap mp3 player, now she listens to her favourites occasionally and understands how crappy sound comes out of laptop/smartphone speaker(s).


----------



## Pastapipo

Let the *HLSX 808* burn in for 4 days straight.
 Unfortunately the sound did not change to my ears.
 With some proper tips, the bass does get more controlled, still the piercing upper highs are too present to ignore.
 Listening to "Keane - A Bad Dream" is actually uncomfortable because of the piercing upper highs.
 Maybe I should save these things for when I am 64 and my 8khz+ hearing has gone, because they do deliver a crazy amount of detail for this price. 
 For now, I would not recommend the HLSX 808s based on my experiences with them.
  
 In the mean time, I have grown quite fond of the *Zero Audio Carbo Tenore*.
 Once you get used to the rolled off highs, they are quite the performer. One of the clearest and controlled iems I've heard, combine that with a proper sound stage and instrument separation and you've got yourself a winner.
 Muse - Assassin is an adventure to listen to. Its like you're walking trough a musical battlefield, there is just so much happening around you.
 If I would find an IEM with the same sound as the Tenores, but with neutral highs, I would call my first born after it.


----------



## CoiL

Pastapipo, did Your try with different (warmer) source gear?


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> Pastapipo, did Your try with different (warmer) source gear?


 
  
 Don't have any warmer sounding gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am currently studying abroad and brought only my phone and laptop. Not that I have anything better at home though 
 That's why I keep explicitly stating its my experience with the 808s, hopefully yours will be better!


----------



## andione1983

Loving dzat df10

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## MuZo2

Found official shop for 808 & B35
 https://shop65248274.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.3.cqXqTw


----------



## CoiL

pastapipo said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Pastapipo, did Your try with different (warmer) source gear?
> ...


 
 Well, I do hope our gear difference makes difference for my soon-to-come experience with them.
 I don`t consider myself "64years old and lost 8kHz hearing" but I`m sensitive to peaks around 6kHz, hope highs won`t be an issue.
 I can cope with little loose bass but not with harsh/sibilance highs & boosted/boomy mid-bass...


----------



## 1clearhead

pastapipo said:


> Let the *HLSX 808* burn in for 4 days straight.
> Unfortunately the sound did not change to my ears.
> With some proper tips, the bass does get more controlled, still the piercing upper highs are too present to ignore.
> Listening to "Keane - A Bad Dream" is actually uncomfortable because of the piercing upper highs.
> ...


 

 Your description of them sounds a whole lot more like you're describing the Bettes. The 808's should not sound piercing or harsh at all, but just crisp. Where did you order yours from? .....if you can provide the link, that would be great.


----------



## yoowan

pastapipo said:


> Let the *HLSX 808* burn in for 4 days straight.
> Unfortunately the sound did not change to my ears.
> With some proper tips, the bass does get more controlled, still the piercing upper highs are too present to ignore.
> Listening to "Keane - A Bad Dream" is actually uncomfortable because of the piercing upper highs.
> ...


 

 I was complaining about the boomy bass ootb earlier but I can say after 100h of burn-in the bass has settled. This was especially the case with acoustical bass in jazz. It's still quite big, larger than I'm used to, but it has lost it's boomy quality and is under control now. This is definitely no brain burn in. Now those same jazz records sound much better.
  
 They're indeed very crisp so after a few hours of listening I get some fatigue. Further (brain) burn-in might be helpful here too.
  
 It's clear the 808 is quite a bargain. The sound quality at this price is amazing. This is a very good experience for a first hybrid.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > +1   I'm with you.  Wondering if the new 2 pin cables from Trinity Audio Engineering will work.  They're the "standard" 2 pin spacing whatever that is.  Hopefully the same as UE spacing.  They're not on the web site yet though.....
> ...


 

 Here is a picture of the Trinity pin cable.  Other styles including braided are supposed to be forthcoming.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Don't have any warmer sounding gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When will you be back home again?
  
 If you're interested I can send you a pair of SHOZY Zero as a loaner to try it when you're back. I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy them


----------



## CoiL

yoowan said:


> I was complaining about the boomy bass ootb earlier but I can say after 100h of burn-in *the bass has settled*. This was especially the case with acoustical bass in jazz. It's still quite big, larger than I'm used to, but *it has lost it's boomy quality and is under control now*. This is definitely no brain burn in. Now those same jazz records sound much better.


 
 That`s really great to hear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> They're indeed very crisp so after a few hours of listening I get some fatigue.


 
 Well, usually I don`t do much over 2h straight listening, hope crisp highs won`t be an issue.
  
 Thanks for input about 808 !


----------



## 1clearhead

bob a (sd) said:


> Here is a picture of the Trinity pin cable.  Other styles including braided are supposed to be forthcoming.


 

 I'm more interested on that IEM! What's the name of those? .....They look really good and caught my attention!


----------



## docentore

In relation to GF gifts, I gave my girlfriend Xiaomi Pistons 2 pink with Svarovski crystals and white Rock Zircons as backup pair.


----------



## goodluck4u

audio123 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-100-Original-BGVP-BKYT-MRY6-Metal-Music-Dynamic-In-ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earbud-With-Mic/519064_32669423306.html
> 
> looks interesting imo




It looks like マグロ (tuna).


----------



## kimD

goodluck4u said:


> It looks like マグロ (tuna).




Lol but not nice at all


----------



## kimD

1clearhead said:


> I'm more interested on that IEM! What's the name of those? .....They look really good and caught my attention!  h34r:




Go Trinity Phantom thread, you will find more there


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> I'm more interested on that IEM! What's the name of those? .....They look really good and caught my attention!


 
 It's either the Trinity Audio Sabre or Master 4/6.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Are there any decent inexpensive desktop Amp/DAC combos on Aliexpress (<$100)? I am amp/DAC short. I have my Q1 sitting at work but I want to use it for mobile.


----------



## Saoshyant

I like the SMSL SD193-ii, but it's optical/coax input instead of USB.  It should cost roughly $70 or so, and if you're in the US should be available on Amazon too.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> It's either the Trinity Audio Sabre or Master 4/6.


 

 I'm pretty sure it's a Sabre because the Master 4 has the seam right in the middle of the iem and the Sabre's is off center
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like the look of the Tuna Ear Fish 123, it's like a 8mm DD shaped by the B&W Nautilus guy


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> Don't have any warmer sounding gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are you getting a really good seal? I find it's vital with the 808 to bring the bass out. I don't find the highs harsh at all and I'm much more accustomed to dark sounding iems.


----------



## 93EXCivic

saoshyant said:


> I like the SMSL SD193-ii, but it's optical/coax input instead of USB.  It should cost roughly $70 or so, and if you're in the US should be available on Amazon too.


 

 I am not sure I will be able to hook that to my laptop although I am guessing there is an adapter I can get.
  
 Or are there any stand alone amps and stand alone budget DACs worth getting?


----------



## Saoshyant

93excivic said:


> I am not sure I will be able to hook that to my laptop although I am guessing there is an adapter I can get.




Oops meant sd793-ii. I personally have been curious about the SMSL Idol, which can be used either for mobile or your laptop. It runs $50, but is meant to be competition with the Fiio K1. It could fix your problem by offering a more portable mobile dac/amp so you can use the Q1 with your laptop. I'll try to remember some other options for you.


----------



## fenodi

crabdog said:


> I know right? Couple days ago I coaxed my girl into trying the 808. After a couple of minutes she handed them back to me with a bored look on her face and said "No bass". Then I gave her the Easy UEs to try. After a couple of minutes she handed them back to me with a bored look on her face and said "Better".
> 
> Moral of the story: We don't talk about headphones to our girls.:tongue_smile:



LOL.. At least, don't tell them the prices


----------



## Lurk650

93excivic said:


> Are there any decent inexpensive desktop Amp/DAC combos on Aliexpress (<$100)? I am amp/DAC short. I have my Q1 sitting at work but I want to use it for mobile.




EDIT. Nvm I see what you mean now lol.

The FiiO E10k is only $75 on Amazon (US).


----------



## 93EXCivic

lurk650 said:


> EDIT. Nvm I see what you mean now lol.
> 
> The FiiO E10k is only $75 on Amazon (US).


 
 Oh yeah. I may get that.


----------



## 93EXCivic

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HCK-A3-OPUS2-Dynamically-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Custom-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32597770464.html
  
 Anyone tried these out? They look cool if nothing else.


----------



## robervaul

93excivic said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HCK-A3-OPUS2-Dynamically-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Custom-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32597770464.html
> 
> Anyone tried these out? They look cool if nothing else.


 
  This is the only one who should have KILL in the description.


----------



## HELDERZINHO

Hi, i was searching for good ear phones for low cost and some of you help me to choose, i bought the Rock Zircon and QKZ W1 Pro i hope that made goods choice what do you think?


----------



## crabdog

helderzinho said:


> Hi, i was searching for good ear phones for low cost and some of you help me to choose, i bought the Rock Zircon and QKZ W1 Pro i hope that made goods choice what do you think?


 
 I have both and I think they're very good entry level iems considering the price.


----------



## crabdog

93excivic said:


> I am not sure I will be able to hook that to my laptop although I am guessing there is an adapter I can get.
> 
> Or are there any stand alone amps and stand alone budget DACs worth getting?


 
 The SMSL sAp-5 looks pretty sweet.
http://tinyurl.com/js7nnwv


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> The SMSL sAp-5 looks pretty sweet.
> http://tinyurl.com/js7nnwv


 

 I really like it in blue Crabby


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> I really like it in blue Crabby


 
 Yes that would look good with your black ED9 hehee.


----------



## FullCircle

skullophile said:


> Noble is designed in California and mostly made in China and Heir is Canadian and made in China.
> Makes me wonder if the Iems uncovered in this thread are just the tip of the iceberg... Must be..


 
  
  
 Noble has an office in California, & is registered in the USA. 
  
 The only Noble products being assembled in China are the hand poured CIEMs, and the Prestige CIEMs are partially assembled in China as well.
  
  
 Noble Universal products, SLA CIEMs and studio monitors are not assembled in China. Designs for Noble products are not exclusive to California, keeping in mind that the Wizard is the Chief designer for Noble, and does not reside in California.


----------



## bhazard

The sAP-5 was ok. You would be much better off getting the Centrance Slimport DAC on Massdrop right now for $99. It's a much bigger bang for the buck and better overall. That would be my recommended dac/amp of choice unless you wanted to go into Chord Mojo, iMicro, Geek Out v2+ territory.
  
 The Geek Out V2+ Infinity works in balanced mode with my HTC 10, Usb-c to micro cable (important, must be a direct cable, no adapter), Fidue balanced cable, and my QT5.  The DAC/amp is so good on the HTC 10 that you really don't need all these extras unless you're a far gone audiophile like myself in which every bit of performance counts.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Yes that would look good with your black ED9 hehee.


 

 Yeah baby and maybe strapped to this little Touch


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> The sAP-5 was ok. You would be much better off getting the Centrance Slimport DAC on Massdrop right now for $99. It's a much bigger bang for the buck and better overall. That would be my recommended dac/amp of choice unless you wanted to go into Chord Mojo, iMicro, Geek Out v2+ territory.
> 
> The Geek Out V2+ Infinity works in balanced mode with my HTC 10, Usb-c to micro cable (important, must be a direct cable, no adapter), Fidue balanced cable, and my QT5.  The DAC/amp is so good on the HTC 10 that you really don't need all these extras unless you're a far gone audiophile like myself in which every bit of performance counts.




+1 on the DACport Slim! Excellent value imo and I really really love that physical volume control.


----------



## Ewen

SMSL M2 is also an interesting option ( SA9027 receiver + ES9023 DAC + MAX9722 amp ).


----------



## HELDERZINHO

From aliexpress do you know the time +/- that takes to arrive to Portugal after shipping?


----------



## Saoshyant

Similarly, I'm trying out the Encore mDSD. I'm quite curious to see how the TK11 sounds with that pairing.


----------



## Ewen

helderzinho said:


> From aliexpress do you know the time +/- that takes to arrive to Portugal after shipping?


 

 Usually it takes 2-3 weeks to France.
 But it depends on seller shipping policy, some may generate a tracking number although your package hasn't been shipped, in this case tracking is silent and it can take a week more.
 There's no absolute rule and don't forget your local customs and post processing time.


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> Yeah baby and maybe strapped to this little Touch


 

 Speaking of iProducts, what the deal with LOD cables?? None of the Fiio (l9) products are available anymore, and I sure as heck ain't gonna be spending more money on a LOD than my nx1 that I want to connect to the iphone


----------



## 93EXCivic

mr trev said:


> Speaking of iProducts, what the deal with LOD cables?? None of the Fiio (l9) products are available anymore, and I sure as heck ain't gonna be spending more money on a LOD than my nx1 that I want to connect to the iphone


 

 Amazon still has L9s in stock.


----------



## 93EXCivic

bhazard said:


> The sAP-5 was ok. You would be much better off getting the Centrance Slimport DAC on Massdrop right now for $99. It's a much bigger bang for the buck and better overall. That would be my recommended dac/amp of choice unless you wanted to go into Chord Mojo, iMicro, Geek Out v2+ territory.
> 
> The Geek Out V2+ Infinity works in balanced mode with my HTC 10, Usb-c to micro cable (important, must be a direct cable, no adapter), Fidue balanced cable, and my QT5.  The DAC/amp is so good on the HTC 10 that you really don't need all these extras unless you're a far gone audiophile like myself in which every bit of performance counts.


 

 I saw the Slimport and I was thinking about that one too.
  
 I may grab that one. I am not sure.


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> Speaking of iProducts, what the deal with LOD cables?? None of the Fiio (l9) products are available anymore, and I sure as heck ain't gonna be spending more money on a LOD than my nx1 that I want to connect to the iphone


 

 I know what you mean, think I paid $50 for this ALO silver many years ago before they really cranked prices! But I also found out these older iDevices required a certin 30 pin to operate correctly. I bought like three extra FiiO's when I got the one from them that worked


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> I know what you mean, think I paid $50 for this ALO silver many years ago before they really cranked prices! But I also found out these older iDevices required a certin 30 pin to operate correctly. I bought like three extra FiiO's when I got the one from them that worked


 
 3 extra wow


----------



## Saoshyant

93excivic said:


> I saw the Slimport and I was thinking about that one too.
> 
> I may grab that one. I am not sure.




You may want to research this: http://www.encore-av.com/main/products/mdsd-detail


----------



## anticute

Had anyone tried the Zorloo Zuperdac? I did an impulse order a while back, and have no idea if that was a mistake or not.. I'm not DAC savvy, but maybe someone else can chime in on whether Sabre ES9018K2M DAC / ES9601 AMP combo could be something worth having..


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> I know what you mean, think I paid $50 for this ALO silver many years ago before they really cranked prices! But I also found out these older iDevices required a certin 30 pin to operate correctly. I bought like three extra FiiO's when I got the one from them that worked:eek:




Fiio E9. Paid $10 and still works 4 years later lol. The jump from the iPod Touch 4th Gen to Xduoo X3 was worth it


----------



## crabdog

I've just spent my first few hours with the Shozy Zero ootb (no burn-in yet) and it's nice but I haven't had any wow moments yet. Will put them on burner overnight and see what happens with the new day.


----------



## Mr Trev

93excivic said:


> Amazon still has L9s in stock.


 
  
 Not in Canada unfortunately
  


podster said:


> I know what you mean, think I paid $50 for this ALO silver many years ago before they really cranked prices! But I also found out these older iDevices required a certin 30 pin to operate correctly. I bought like three extra FiiO's when I got the one from them that worked


 
  
 I had a couple of 'em, but sent them to Tamal with the iClassic (d'oh)
 There's some on ebay, but the shipping cost is stupid beyond belief - seriously Americans, we share a common border. Its not like shipping to the other side of the freakin' world


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Had anyone tried the Zorloo Zuperdac? I did an impulse order a while back, and have no idea if that was a mistake or not.. I'm not DAC savvy, but maybe someone else can chime in on whether Sabre ES9018K2M DAC / ES9601 AMP combo could be something worth having..




The Sabre combo is well regarded and I've read a lot of good things about the Zuperdac so I'm sure it'll be nice. That being said I find implementation in dac's to be far more important than the chip used. As always ymmw....


----------



## anticute

Yeah, I guess there's no real way of knowing until you've tried it.. Looking forward to getting it, anyway, hoping to be able to use it both laptop -> little dot i+ (also on the way) -> fullsize cans at home and phone/tablet -> IEM on the go...


----------



## isai

@peter123 or anybody who has listened to both how does the centrance stack up against the nx2?


----------



## Riisalat

Getting some more hours on these before i review these. I wish china made more headphones that were as pretty.
 PS: they sound great too


----------



## peter123

isai said:


> @peter123 or anybody who has listened to both how does the centrance stack up against the nx2?




The CENtrance is on another level, especially the DAC section. The NX2 is nice for its price but I feel as if its amp section it superior to its dac counterpart. The dac in the NX2 can loose the separation and get a bit muddy with some music while the CENtrance has a stellar performance on both amp and dac section. 

I hope this helps


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> Getting some more hours on these before i review these. I wish china made more headphones that were as pretty.
> PS: they sound great too


 
 Did they come in that box? Looks nice. Are they the HiSenior or other one?


----------



## isai

Thanks Peter you are right nx2 DAC is nothing to write about but still nice to have it though


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Did they come in that box? Looks nice. Are they the HiSenior or other one?


 


 I wish they came in the box. This is the box though

 http://www.amazon.com/Pelican-1010-Micro-Case-Clear/dp/B000VZORPI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1464111715&sr=8-3&keywords=pelican+1010

 And its the one by easy. I don't know how the hesenor is but i usually go to easy because the service is pretty chill.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> The CENtrance is on another level, especially the DAC section. The NX2 is nice for its price but I feel as if its amp section it superior to its dac counterpart. The dac in the NX2 can loose the separation and get a bit muddy with some music while the CENtrance has a stellar performance on both amp and dac section.
> 
> I hope this helps


 

 Guess it's been good that I've never once used the NX2 DAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as you said I love the refinement in the NX2 amp compared to the NX1, don't really miss the hi gain either


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> I wish they came in the box. This is the box though
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pelican-1010-Micro-Case-Clear/dp/B000VZORPI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1464111715&sr=8-3&keywords=pelican+1010
> 
> And its the one by easy. I don't know how the hesenor is but i usually go to easy because the service is pretty chill.


 

 And a very nice box for $13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that Steam Punk a single DD or one each? When I first saw those I thought they were worth it for the shells alone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah 123, I bought two extra's when I found that an off brands 30 pin would not work with my device! Paid about what Lurk did for his E9.
  
 I don't understand those shipping charges at all Mr. T. I mean I know you have customs charges but shipping should be like shipping within the continental US for me


----------



## Riisalat

podster said:


> And a very nice box for $13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I love the pelicans, they serve to protect my iems, daps, and other stuff too if it rains ! This steam punk is a dual dynamic driver, i thought it would sound bad but went ahead and bought them anyway because of how they looked. They sound surprisingly good, Treble has fair extension but not sibilant and the bass kicks good. i wont comment on the mids because i am having an intense mid session with my se215 for some reason. My LZ a3 hasnt even racked up 20 mins thanks to the shures. Something about the alien really bought the shures to life.


----------



## Riisalat

peter123 said:


> The CENtrance is on another level, especially the DAC section. The NX2 is nice for its price but I feel as if its amp section it superior to its dac counterpart. The dac in the NX2 can loose the separation and get a bit muddy with some music while the CENtrance has a stellar performance on both amp and dac section.
> 
> I hope this helps


 


 I can back peter on the centrance bit, the performance is stellar on this. The centrance is very musical and in my opinion does not bore you with details kind, it gives you details but it still makes listening to music much much nicer, quite a bit better than my e10k alone and also better as Lineout into my Schiit Vali. 

 But beware, it gets quite hot.


----------



## peter123

isai said:


> Thanks Peter you are right nx2 DAC is nothing to write about but still nice to have it though




Yes and the amp section is really nice imo. 




podster said:


> Guess it's been good that I've never once used the NX2 DAC:blink: But as you said I love the refinement in the NX2 amp compared to the NX1, don't really miss the hi gain either:wink_face:




You're just picking out the best part  I agree on the amp. 




riisalat said:


> I can back peter on the centrance bit, the performance is stellar on this. The centrance is very musical and in my opinion does not bore you with details kind, it gives you details but it still makes listening to music much much nicer, quite a bit better than my e10k alone and also better as Lineout into my Schiit Vali.
> 
> 
> But beware, it gets quite hot.




+1, I agree


----------



## bhazard

I ended up getting the Vibro Veritas for IEM measurements. It was affordable and worth it, as Frequency Response graphs can be very helpful.


----------



## FUYU

bhazard said:


> I ended up getting the Vibro Veritas for IEM measurements. It was affordable and worth it, as Frequency Response graphs can be very helpful.




Oh nice! Could you post a graph for the QT5?


----------



## _gl

riisalat said:


> Getting some more hours on these before i review these. I wish china made more headphones that were as pretty. PS: they sound great too


 
  
 Still like 'em, look forward to your review.  Interesting how all the pics I've seen have different metal work in them, they seem to change it around a lot.


----------



## _gl

riisalat said:


> I love the pelicans, they serve to protect my iems, daps, and other stuff too if it rains ! This steam punk is a dual dynamic driver, i thought it would sound bad but went ahead and bought them anyway because of how they looked. They sound surprisingly good, Treble has fair extension but not sibilant and the bass kicks good. i wont comment on the mids because i am having an intense mid session with my se215 for some reason. My LZ a3 hasnt even racked up 20 mins thanks to the shures. Something about the alien really bought the shures to life.


 
  
 Easy told me via Ali that it's actually single-driver (dynamic), one reason why I went with the UEs.  I said he had 'hybid' [sic] in the title but it's a mistake appt.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, I threw the Large Spiral Dots on my Maples this morning and gave them a listen bc I like them on my TK13. I was greeted with harshness in the vocals. I wanted to make sure I wasn't hearing things, so I listened to "X Ambassadors - Unsteady", heavy bass, strong vocals and I had listened to the other night with the Maples w/ Auvio tips. With the Spiral dots the bass was still good but the vocals on strong syllables like "S" and "F" it was pretty harsh, switched back to the Auvios and it was super tamed and bass even sounded more controlled. I'll mess around with narrow bore tips on the Maples in a bit to see if they are tip dependent or if its just a characteristic of the Spiral Dots.


----------



## isai

anticute said:


> Had anyone tried the Zorloo Zuperdac? I did an impulse order a while back, and have no idea if that was a mistake or not.. I'm not DAC savvy, but maybe someone else can chime in on whether Sabre ES9018K2M DAC / ES9601 AMP combo could be something worth having..


 
  
 Have it lacks power need to try it with an amp.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I ended up getting the Vibro Veritas for IEM measurements. It was affordable and worth it, as Frequency Response graphs can be very helpful.




Nice! I need to pick one up as well. Was supposed to do it on my trip to US a couple of months ago but something from Burson came in the way so I had to postpone the purchase.....


----------



## 93EXCivic

riisalat said:


> Getting some more hours on these before i review these. I wish china made more headphones that were as pretty.
> PS: they sound great too


 
 Are those these? Look a bit different.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-2-Version-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32577221045.html


----------



## Podster

93excivic said:


> Are those these? Look a bit different.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Easy-UE-2-Version-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-IEMs-Hybid-In-Ear-Headset/519064_32577221045.html


 

 I guess what confuses me or maybe it's just my lack of knowledge but I have always thought a Hybrid was a DD/BA combination other wise they are known simply a dual (DD) driver or multi BA headphone? This add says it's hybrid but only mentions a Dynamic Driver down in the description! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even the Hisenior Steampunk is a single enhanced bass dynamic


----------



## anticute

isai said:


> Have it lacks power need to try it with an amp.




According to the manufacturer it should be able to drive anything up to ~150 ohm by itself. I don't have anything even close to that. I'll try it with both the little dot and my NX1, though, to see if it makes a lot of difference. Just wish the NX1 wasn't so sensitive to interference, since sometimes I stream music on Spotify on my phone (320kbps, actually not too bad, considering the incredible amount of music available that way..), and while doing it over 4G I can hear interference from the signal. 

Actually interesting that you can sort of deduct if it's 4G or 3G based on the noise of the interference, but yeah, if it needs amping I will have to figure out a way to screen it or get another portable amp..

Does anyone have suggestions on a good bang-for-the-buck amp that's not prone to interference?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

1clearhead said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture of the Trinity pin cable.  Other styles including braided are supposed to be forthcoming.
> ...


 

 That's the Sabre, a dual DD push-pull configuration with 5 tuning filters.  There's also a similar styled hybrid 2BA + 2DD (push-pull) called the Phantom Master 4 with numerous filters and several cables standard.
 https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> That's the Sabre, a dual DD push-pull configuration with 5 tuning filters.  There's also a similar styled hybrid 2BA + 2DD (push-pull) called the Phantom Master 4 with numerous filters and several cables standard.
> https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem


 
 So the Sabre should be shipping any day now it looks like. You are getting one, correct?


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> So the Sabre should be shipping any day now it looks like. You are getting one, correct?


 

 I don't know about Lurk but I sure am Bob, matter a fact I've got the first three of Bob's drum chassis iem's coming
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You think it's about to be raining Trinity's


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> I don't know about Lurk but I sure am Bob, matter a fact I've got the first three of Bob's drum chassis iem's coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Now I am confused LOL


----------



## B9Scrambler

My silver-plated cable from Tingo came in today! Woohoo! Didn't think it would arrive since all my 'recent' (ordered April 6) purchases are taking for gosh dang ever to arrive.

Anyways...it's quite nice for around 10 CAD. Decent build quality, nice braid, some strain relief. Worth a look if you want a cheap MMCX cable.



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> So the Sabre should be shipping any day now it looks like. You are getting one, correct?


 
 Originally I intended to but with recent adds to my desktop headphone system I'm curtailing more purchases.  I'll probably kick myself sometime in the future after the introductory price (+ HeadFi discount) goes up.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Podster said:
			
		

> , matter a fact I've got the first three of Bob's drum chassis iem's coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whaaaaaa?  The Sabre, Master 4, and Master 6.  Or did you REALLY kill your bank account with a buy of the Phantom Hunter or Air in your mix?


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> Originally I intended to but with recent adds to my desktop headphone system I'm curtailing more purchases.  I'll probably kick myself sometime in the future after the introductory price (+ HeadFi discount) goes up.




Whoa what's the headfi discount?!


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> Are you getting a really good seal? I find it's vital with the 808 to bring the bass out. I don't find the highs harsh at all and I'm much more accustomed to dark sounding iems.


 
  
 I am getting a perfect seal with the Intopic tips.
  


1clearhead said:


> Your description of them sounds a whole lot more like you're describing the Bettes. The 808's should not sound piercing or harsh at all, but just crisp. Where did you order yours from? .....if you can provide the link, that would be great.


 
  
 Good call, I ordered the black version without microphone from this link. It is the famous easy headphone store 
 I will write him a message to see if he may have shipped the wrong version.
  
  


yoowan said:


> I was complaining about the boomy bass ootb earlier but I can say after 100h of burn-in the bass has settled. This was especially the case with acoustical bass in jazz. It's still quite big, larger than I'm used to, but it has lost it's boomy quality and is under control now. This is definitely no brain burn in. Now those same jazz records sound much better.
> 
> They're indeed very crisp so after a few hours of listening I get some fatigue. Further (brain) burn-in might be helpful here too.
> 
> It's clear the 808 is quite a bargain. The sound quality at this price is amazing. This is a very good experience for a first hybrid.


 
  
 At first, I thought the bass had settled due to the different tips. But when I use the original tips now, the bass has indeed improved.
 I agree this is certainly no brain burn in. Credits for pointing that out.
  


peter123 said:


> When will you be back home again?
> 
> If you're interested I can send you a pair of SHOZY Zero as a loaner to try it when you're back. I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy them


 
  
 That would be great, thanks! I have to send you some of my iems too, like the new Intopics and of course the 808s.
 (Un)fortunately I won't return until the end of September. Let's get in touch then.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > Originally I intended to but with recent adds to my desktop headphone system I'm curtailing more purchases.  I'll probably kick myself sometime in the future after the introductory price (+ HeadFi discount) goes up.
> ...


 

 20% (it's in Bob from Trinity Audio's signature) but there are a few exceptions.  Valid on the Sabres.  I'd have to check about the others.  But I think it is no good for any kickstarter prices.  I'm sure Podster knows... maybe he'll chime in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem#post_12299438


----------



## robervaul

Ultimate EASY Super.fi 5EB, Ultimate EASY Triple.fi ? LOL


----------



## Townyj

Ok... if the Shockwave III is a big upgrade to the TK13. I am going to be in trouble, the TK13... ugh. Amazing!


----------



## anticute

TwinACStacks seemed to really like the tk13, calling it more refined than the tk12. He also has the sw3, maybe he could do a comparison?


----------



## slowpickr

bob a (sd) said:


> 20% (it's in Bob from Trinity Audio's signature) but there are a few exceptions.  Valid on the Sabres.  I'd have to check about the others.  But I think it is no good for any kickstarter prices.  I'm sure Podster knows... maybe he'll chime in. :wink_face:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem#post_12299438




I can answer this. The discount is good on the Sabre and Phantom 4. It's not good on anything kickstarter.


----------



## robervaul




----------



## Townyj

anticute said:


> TwinACStacks seemed to really like the tk13, calling it more refined than the tk12. He also has the sw3, maybe he could do a comparison?




That would be good actually  i may struggle haha. Need to sell a few things just in case now.


----------



## anticute

robervaul said:


> h34r:




Interesting!


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> Ultimate EASY Super.fi 5EB, Ultimate EASY Triple.fi ? LOL




Where you get it from?
Metal nozzle seem better built


----------



## 1clearhead

kimd said:


> Go Trinity Phantom thread, you will find more there


 
  


> Originally Posted by *peter123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's either the Trinity Audio Sabre or Master 4/6.


 
  
 Yup! ....thanks guys!
  


bob a (sd) said:


> That's the Sabre, a dual DD push-pull configuration with 5 tuning filters.  There's also a similar styled hybrid 2BA + 2DD (push-pull) called the Phantom Master 4 with numerous filters and several cables standard.
> https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem


 
  
 Thanks for the heads-up! .....I'll probably look more into them.....love the style!


----------



## nigenarceda

Hello. New guy here. Just wanted to ask your opinions about Tennmak Pro. Anybody has any experience with it? Thanks!


----------



## crabdog

I just tested the hisenior steampunk and they were really nice. Build and materials feel more premium than my other over ears. Came very close to buying but already spent too much money today.


----------



## Doori

Hy, does anybody try the 2016 HCK UE custom and can tell me how does it sound? Thx!


----------



## crabdog

audio123went to soundproof Bros today. Shop is smaller than my bathroom but their stuff is really nice


----------



## MuZo2

robervaul said:


> Ultimate EASY Super.fi 5EB, Ultimate EASY Triple.fi ? LOL


 

 Shape does look like super fi, truple fi. Its a hybrid with DD + 2BA in nozzle.


----------



## To.M

nigenarceda take a look at the Tennmak thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak/0_30

I only have Piano but can fully recommend them!


----------



## 1clearhead

muzo2 said:


> Shape does look like super fi, truple fi. Its a hybrid with DD + 2BA in nozzle.


 
  
 .....Another nice looking gem!


----------



## nigenarceda

to.m said:


> nigenarceda take a look at the Tennmak thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak/0_30
> 
> I only have Piano but can fully recommend them!




Okay thanks! There was only 1 review about this and it really is a positive one. Got one ordered today. Just curious if anybody here also used this. Thanks!


----------



## isai

anticute said:


> According to the manufacturer it should be able to drive anything up to ~150 ohm by itself. I don't have anything even close to that. I'll try it with both the little dot and my NX1, though, to see if it makes a lot of difference. Just wish the NX1 wasn't so sensitive to interference, since sometimes I stream music on Spotify on my phone (320kbps, actually not too bad, considering the incredible amount of music available that way..), and while doing it over 4G I can hear interference from the signal.
> 
> Actually interesting that you can sort of deduct if it's 4G or 3G based on the noise of the interference, but yeah, if it needs amping I will have to figure out a way to screen it or get another portable amp..
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions on a good bang-for-the-buck amp that's not prone to interference?


 
  
 Seems like amps are very sensitive to phone signal all of my amps are so cant help you on that matter.
 Using the Zuperdac with my windows rig at work, I was expecting more power out of it when I bought it it may be my PC though, just pairing it with the fiio A1 make things much better even though A1 power is still very little, seems like the Zuperdac has no amp even though they list one.. My xduoo X3 or X2 tops it easily., Seems like something is off in my unit as reviewers didnt find volume problem with it. Keep me posted once you get it.


----------



## anticute

isai said:


> Seems like amps are very sensitive to phone signal all of my amps are so cant help you on that matter.
> Using the Zuperdac with my windows rig at work, I was expecting more power out of it when I bought it it may be my PC though, just pairing it with the fiio A1 make things much better even though A1 power is still very little, seems like the Zuperdac has no amp even though they list one.. My xduoo X3 or X2 tops it easily., Seems like something is off in my unit as reviewers didnt find volume problem with it. Keep me posted once you get it.




Sure, will do. What are you driving out of it? 

I suppose the nature of amplifiers make them susceptible to interference, but I can't imagine that it'd be an unsolvable problem - proper shielding should go a long way..


----------



## audio123

any triple hybrid iem on aliexpress


----------



## audio123

199 usd http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-T3-Custom-Made-3-Units-2-Balanced-Armature-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32671294246.html


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> 199 usd http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-T3-Custom-Made-3-Units-2-Balanced-Armature-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32671294246.html




Hybrid? But the shell look like very empty


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> Getting some more hours on these before i review these. I wish china made more headphones that were as pretty.
> PS: they sound great too


 
 Another question about these are they really hybrids? I listened to the Highsenior today (very nice btw) and I also Spoke to Gareth from Topeco and he told me 

```
[color=rgb(51, 51, 51)] The earphone equipped with 1x Hisenior Bass Enhanced DD driver[/color]
```
 Now really don't know which one to get. I'd like to have another hybrid but I already know the Hisenior version sounds good and they're about the same price.


----------



## MuZo2

kimd said:


> Hybrid? But the shell look like very empty


 

 its in nozzle.Like most of hybrids like Dunu and K3003


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> its in nozzle.Like most of hybrids like Dunu and K3003




Any review for these


----------



## MuZo2

Launched today, so I dont see anyone having them.


----------



## isai

anticute said:


> Sure, will do. What are you driving out of it?
> 
> I suppose the nature of amplifiers make them susceptible to interference, but I can't imagine that it'd be an unsolvable problem - proper shielding should go a long way..


 
  
 Nothing really important usually low impedance iems, tested yesterday the isk and the Pro 80 and I could not do a proper A/B comparison with it so I had to get the X3, I will have to test the Zuperdac in more PC's and pair it with Android phone (need to buy the otg cable though)...


----------



## Podster

doori said:


> Hy, does anybody try the 2016 HCK UE custom and can tell me how does it sound? Thx!


 

 This was my foray into the Chinese customs and I feel I made a fantastic choice in a single DD custom
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I absolutely love the sound of these and I increased it when I put a sweet 8 core silver plate on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 Loving that new silver cable B9


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

I pressed the "Pay" button for a TK13! It's my first China iem, all because of you guys la...feel a bit guilty to have another phone!


----------



## Podster

mltkshhbt said:


> I pressed the "Pay" button for a TK13! It's my first China iem, all because of you guys la...feel a bit guilty to have another phone!


 
 Here, let me ease your guilt


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Here, let me ease your guilt


 

 cayin n5 + hyperion is my setup for this inventory


----------



## Ewen

New package received today, so OOTB:
  
*HLSX-808:* A nicely tuned hybrid, balanced, no aggressivity, some sibilances and details indicate a small treble peak but high in frequency, so not a real concern. Very nice find 1clearhead.
  
*MusicMaker TW1:* First, contrary to what has been written in the thread, the shells are light metal ( maybe aluminum ) not plastic. Another iem from MM, a micro driver slightly V-shaped, but I'm nitpicking, I detect a little treble peak fairly high in freq, but need more time with them, tips and insertion are important with micro iems.
  
***** VT66:* Balanced, I mean really balanced, I was not expecting that from a $15 iem, all you can do eventually is -1dB or -2dB in the bass nothing else. Cable is very soft ( I'm looking at you KZ ), sadly no chin slider, but you can use them straight down or over the ear ( don't forget to invert stereo ).
  
*Shozy Zero:* Sadly it was missing, so maybe next time.
  
 Right now, all are keepers, HLSX received a lot of feedback in the thread, the MusicMaker, well it's a MusicMaker , the real surprise is the **** because I bought it blind, no regret in the end, if like me you appreciate the Joyroom E107, try to listen to this ****.


----------



## Akmola Lola

ewen said:


> New package received today, so OOTB:
> 
> *HLSX-808:* A nicely tuned hybrid, balanced, no aggressivity, some sibilances and details indicate a small treble peak but high in frequency, so not a real concern. Very nice find 1clearhead.
> 
> ...


glad to see positive feedbacks for TW1.. mine is otw.. i thought its metal not plastic, happy that it is..


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Another question about these are they really hybrids? I listened to the Highsenior today (very nice btw) and I also Spoke to Gareth from Topeco and he told me
> 
> ```
> [color=rgb(51,51,51)]
> ...


 wait let me ask easy. But these are really good though. I had the **** ue hybrids, i sold them off. These had a very noticeable lead over them.


----------



## Lurk650

Well $42 and two days later my UE "New Style" cable is here. Looks great, feels great, is more flexible and is of course longer (64" vs 48").
  
 Here's where I believe it gets interesting. The sound is different. With stock cables the sound is balanced across the freqs, bass is emphasized, mids slightly forward, highs are detailed but not overdone. With this cable it appears to make them more v-shaped, bass is definitely heavier, vocals seem to drop back a bit, highs become a bit more detailed. More concert hall sounding, its less center of head focused and more spread out but not exactly a wider sound stage, hard for me to describe since I'm still a novice. I keep going back and forth and I swear I'm hearing a noticeable difference. My coworker who has the UEs too can hear a difference. I'm actually not mind it. 
  
 I have 30 days to play around with them so I'll do just that over the next couple of weeks


----------



## Doori

podster said:


> This was my foray into the Chinese customs and I feel I made a fantastic choice in a single DD custom



Thx for the answer. You ear them more basshead, neutral, midcentric, ...?


----------



## Podster

doori said:


> Thx for the answer. You ear them more basshead, neutral, midcentric, ...?




I find them to be very neutral


----------



## Doori

Nice! That's what's I want to ear!


----------



## Niyologist

I will have a review of the Echobox Audio Finder X1 soon. Probably in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## audio123

niyologist said:


> I will have a review of the Echobox Audio Finder X1 soon. Probably in a couple of weeks or so.


how is echobox a chinese brand?


----------



## Niyologist

audio123 said:


> how is echobox a chinese brand?


 
  
 Sorry good sir. I didn't know where to post it. I'll post something else. I will also have a review of the Shozy Zero. Once the shipping problems are ironed out.


----------



## audio123

niyologist said:


> Sorry good sir. I didn't know where to post it. I'll post something else. I will also have a review of the Shozy Zero. Once the shipping problems are ironed out.


 anw the x1 is a legit iem u will like it


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

podster said:


> Here, let me ease your guilt:wink_face:


oh man, you are great!


----------



## Niyologist

audio123 said:


> anw the x1 is a legit iem u will like it


 
  
 Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Podster

mltkshhbt said:


> oh man, you are great!




Or an idiot


----------



## Bob A (SD)

> Or an idiot


 
 Speaking of idiots.  I haven't been able to break the code to convert those "m.aliexpress"  mobile links to normal viewing.  Trying to view the mobile ones is absolutely worthless.  Can some gentle soul coach me here?


----------



## ChickenButcher

bob a (sd) said:


> Speaking of idiots.  I haven't been able to break the code to convert those "m.aliexpress"  mobile links to normal viewing.  Trying to view the mobile ones is absolutely worthless.  Can some gentle soul coach me here?




I just manually copy the link and paste to my web browser .. Not sure if there are other better ways


----------



## Bob A (SD)

chickenbutcher said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of idiots.  I haven't been able to break the code to convert those "m.aliexpress"  mobile links to normal viewing.  Trying to view the mobile ones is absolutely worthless.  Can some gentle soul coach me here?
> ...


 

 You misunderstand.  I can click on the "m.aliexpress" links and see them.  It's HOW they are displayed that drives me nuts.  All images are tiny postage stamp size.  And a full blank page seems to exist between any lines of text.  I'm seeing the mobile rendition on my desktop.  Absolutely worthless to view.  The recent Topping NX5 amp link is an example.  I need to be able to convert mobile links to normal desktop format for viewing.


----------



## Akmola Lola

guys, any full head cans from china to worth buying? doesnt matter open back or closed, i prefer neutral sounding cans..


----------



## Pastapipo

akmola lola said:


> guys, any full head cans from china to worth buying? doesnt matter open back or closed, i prefer neutral sounding cans..


 

 Takstar pro 80. Exceptional neutral sound quality for the price.


----------



## anticute

pastapipo said:


> Takstar pro 80. Exceptional neutral sound quality for the price.




+1. I loved my pair, but so does my girlfriend, so I ended up giving them to her. I think they're out of production now, though. Not updated, but I saw someone mentioning this, and that while they are still available, the price has gone up. Haven't checked myself, though, so don't take my word for it. 

According to 1clearhead, the iSK hp-2011 is similar but better, other people in the dedicated thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-cyberx-qpad-thread/) disagree and prefer the pro80. I ordered the isk just to try them out, might give them away or sell them if they aren't really awesome, but I'll give my impressions when I get them. Won't be able to do an a/b since I gave the pro80 away.

Really can't go wrong with the pro80, if you can find them for a good price, IMO they are awesome.


----------



## Akmola Lola

pastapipo said:


> Takstar pro 80. Exceptional neutral sound quality for the price.


 
  
  


anticute said:


> +1. I loved my pair, but so does my girlfriend, so I ended up giving them to her. I think they're out of production now, though. Not updated, but I saw someone mentioning this, and that while they are still available, the price has gone up. Haven't checked myself, though, so don't take my word for it.
> 
> According to @1clearhead, the iSK hp-2011 is similar but better, other people in the dedicated thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-cyberx-qpad-thread/) disagree and prefer the pro80. I ordered the isk just to try them out, might give them away or sell them if they aren't really awesome, but I'll give my impressions when I get them. Won't be able to do an a/b since I gave the pro80 away.
> 
> Really can't go wrong with the pro80, if you can find them for a good price, IMO they are awesome.


 
  
 How much do they cost last time? they are available at AE for 90$ without the case, and 110-120$ with the case..


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> +1. I loved my pair, but so does my girlfriend, so I ended up giving them to her. I think they're out of production now, though. Not updated, but I saw someone mentioning this, and that while they are still available, the price has gone up. Haven't checked myself, though, so don't take my word for it.
> 
> According to @1clearhead, the iSK hp-2011 is similar but better, other people in the dedicated thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-cyberx-qpad-thread/) disagree and prefer the pro80. I ordered the isk just to try them out, might give them away or sell them if they aren't really awesome, but I'll give my impressions when I get them. Won't be able to do an a/b since I gave the pro80 away.
> 
> Really can't go wrong with the pro80, if you can find them for a good price, IMO they are awesome.


 
 yeah the ISK are $50 and the Pro 80 are $100. Both on AE. Also, the HyperX Cloud/Cloud II are the gaming versions. I have the Cloud 2, I use it with my XBOX One


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> You misunderstand.  I can click on the "m.aliexpress" links and see them.  It's HOW they are displayed that drives me nuts.  All images are tiny postage stamp size.  And a full blank page seems to exist between any lines of text.  I'm seeing the mobile rendition on my desktop.  Absolutely worthless to view.  The recent Topping NX5 amp link is an example.  I need to be able to convert mobile links to normal desktop format for viewing.


 
 oh yeah, that's a pain. I've never figured out a way either. Some sites you can just delete the ".m" but for AE it doesn't work. People need to start using the AE app to share links. Much better.


----------



## anticute

akmola lola said:


> How much do they cost last time? they are available at AE for 90$ without the case, and 110-120$ with the case..




I paid ~$65,with the case..


----------



## Akmola Lola

anticute said:


> I paid ~$65,with the case..


 oh well people cannot say something wrong here so i edited this comment. apology mr police.


----------



## peter123

akmola lola said:


> oh wow.. this really describe those who mentioned that chinese companies are increasing the price when the product is hyped haha.. thats was like double now..




Eh, not in this case since the Pro80's are now discontinued it makes perfect sense that the few units still floating around of this excellent headphones will get priced higher. 


The Pro80's has been around for many years with stable prices despite being extremely popular. 

It's always a good idea to check you facts before posting comments like that. Takstar and the rest of the world did exist before you joined Head-fi.


----------



## cingcut

sorry guys, how about ath-m40x vs pro 80? in my country ath-m40x little bit cheaper than pro 80.


----------



## Akmola Lola

peter123 said:


> Eh, not in this case since the Pro80's are now discontinued it makes perfect sense that the few units still floating around of this excellent headphones will get priced higher.
> 
> 
> The Pro80's has been around for many years with stable prices despite being extremely popular.
> ...


 
 okay i jumped to conclusion too quick. apologies to those holding stocks and takstar and whoever related and offended as i joined head fi just last year.


----------



## peter123

akmola lola said:


> okay i jumped to conclusion too quick. apologies to those holding stocks and takstar and whoever related and offended as i joined head fi just last year.




Nice attitude......


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> oh yeah, that's a pain. I've never figured out a way either. Some sites you can just delete the ".m" but for AE it doesn't work. People need to start using the AE app to share links. Much better.




Me either Bob, I sometimes think it has something to do with me having an account with them. I just usually search whatever it is the lunk was for i know sad right


----------



## Lurk650

Well, my 13's have well over 125 hours on them., since I'm in the process of moving I was going through my video game cases and found the Soundtrack disc that came with Witcher 3. Ripped it in ALAC to iTunes and listening now. Wowza


----------



## waveriderhawaii

I spoke to "Sister" Serena Qin (Qin Serena) from *HLSX/Magaosi* via email. She told me they now directly sell the *HLSX 808* on Amazon for $37.99 with free shipping. They only have the gold picture uploaded, but she said "_We also have different kind of color for your choice._" I will find out more details about that.
  
 www.amazon.com/HLSX-808-Dual-Driver-Earphones-Noise-isolating-Smartphone/dp/B016MLOXJO


----------



## waveriderhawaii

bob a (sd) said:


> You misunderstand.  I can click on the "m.aliexpress" links and see them.  It's HOW they are displayed that drives me nuts.  All images are tiny postage stamp size.  And a full blank page seems to exist between any lines of text.  I'm seeing the mobile rendition on my desktop.  Absolutely worthless to view.  The recent Topping NX5 amp link is an example.  I need to be able to convert mobile links to normal desktop format for viewing.


 
 http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32625192258.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html
  
 These two links are to the Easy UEs. You can see there are some similarities with both ending in 32625192258.html. Maybe someone here can reverse engineer it to make it work. Other than that, I got nothing man. I tried.


----------



## PeterDLai

waveriderhawaii said:


> I spoke to "Sister" Serena Qin (Qin Serena) from *HLSX/Magaosi* via email. She told me they now directly sell the *HLSX 808* on Amazon for $37.99 with free shipping. They only have the gold picture uploaded, but she said "_We also have different kind of color for your choice._" I will find out more details about that.
> 
> www.amazon.com/HLSX-808-Dual-Driver-Earphones-Noise-isolating-Smartphone/dp/B016MLOXJO


 
  
 What I want are the black-cabled versions that the HLSX boss sent pictures of to robervaul. Those are much nicer looking IMO.
  
*EDIT: *Found out that they're the Magaosi M1.


----------



## cr0wnest

Between the Hisenior TDP-1 and HCK UE custom with the 8mm driver, are they any different? I have the HCK UE custom and it sounds pretty good for the price, warm with some veiling in the upper mids and treble. Does the 8mm enhanced bass driver fare similarly? It costs noticeably more too so I was wondering whats up with the difference there.


----------



## CoiL

ewen said:


> New package received today, so OOTB:
> 
> *HLSX-808:* A nicely tuned hybrid, balanced, no aggressivity, some sibilances and details indicate a small treble peak but high in frequency, so not a real concern. Very nice find 1clearhead.


 
 good good good... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> ***** VT66:* Balanced, I mean really balanced, I was not expecting that from a $15 iem, all you can do eventually is -1dB or -2dB in the bass nothing else. Cable is very soft ( I'm looking at you KZ ), sadly no chin slider, but you can use them straight down or over the ear ( don't forget to invert stereo ).


 
 Very interesting! Was looking them already sometime ago but no impressions so I didn`t buy them. Look really nice and small!


----------



## vapman

Anyone know a fairly inexpensive IEM with a similar sound to Aurisonics Rockets, any chance?


----------



## peter123

vapman said:


> Anyone know a fairly inexpensive IEM with a similar sound to Aurisonics Rockets, any chance?


 
 The SHOZY Zero has a similar tuning. Not identical but similar


----------



## vapman

peter123 said:


> The SHOZY Zero has a similar tuning. Not identical but similar


 

 Hmm. I thought the Rockets had a more linear and neutral sound. i had the zero and did not find them to be either of those.
 I've seen review comparing the Rockets to the Shure SE535 which I did not think was similar to the Zero sound. Maybe a similar tuning but that's really about it IMO?
 Either way, its' good to have multiple opinions, so glad I asked.
  
 Looking for something more for studio monitoring/recording so I'm looking for something really closer to an Etymotic sound probably. I had thought the Rockets were pretty linear but a little more exciting than the Ety sound.


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> That would be great, thanks! I have to send you some of my iems too, like the new Intopics and of course the 808s.
> (Un)fortunately I won't return until the end of September. Let's get in touch then.


 
 Sound like fun, lets get in contact when you're back home. Don't be afraid to remind me if I forget, after all I'm an old man


----------



## peter123

vapman said:


> Hmm. I thought the Rockets had a more linear and neutral sound. i had the zero and did not find them to be either of those.
> I've seen review comparing the Rockets to the Shure SE535 which I did not think was similar to the Zero sound. Maybe a similar tuning but that's really about it IMO?
> Either way, its' good to have multiple opinions, so glad I asked.
> 
> Looking for something more for studio monitoring/recording so I'm looking for something really closer to an Etymotic sound probably. I had thought the Rockets were pretty linear but a little more exciting than the Ety sound.


 
 The Zero has more bass presence and better subbass extension but I'd still say that they share the overall signature that's warm, smooth and laid back. Fwiw quite a few persons in the Zero thread has mentioned them being similar to the Rockets and ASG 1PLUS (which to me is a diredt upgrade to the Rockets) but as always ymmw. 
  
 IIRC correctly I did a comparison between the Rockets and Zero in my Zero review. 
  
 To put it another way: the Zero is the one cheaper IEM that I've heard that sounds *the most* like the Rockets 
  
 If you've heard the HD650 I find the signature of the Rockets to be quite similar to them (with all the caveats when comparing full sized cans and IEM's of course).


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Sound like fun, lets get in contact when you're back home. Don't be afraid to remind me if I forget, after all I'm an old man




Haha, no you're not. Or is this because of my "when I'm 64" comment? Which was just a (bad) Beatles reference joke without any judgement of age.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Received HLSX and have not found any sibilance till now. Bass is above neutral but wait this is what the hybrid is all about. No?


----------



## audio123

how is hlsx sound compared to flc8s


----------



## MuZo2

abhijollyguy said:


> Received HLSX and have not found any sibilance till now. Bass is above neutral but wait this is what the hybrid is all about. No?


 

 you also have FIDUE A83, some had compared HLSX to FIDUE A83 and also to K3003. What do you think of HLSX?


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Haha, no you're not. Or is this because of my "when I'm 64" comment? Which was just a (bad) Beatles reference joke without any judgement of age.


 
 Wasn't refering to that comment since I didn't remembered it lol. Kind of says it all ha ha


----------



## Saoshyant

vapman said:


> Hmm. I thought the Rockets had a more linear and neutral sound. i had the zero and did not find them to be either of those.
> I've seen review comparing the Rockets to the Shure SE535 which I did not think was similar to the Zero sound. Maybe a similar tuning but that's really about it IMO?
> Either way, its' good to have multiple opinions, so glad I asked.
> 
> Looking for something more for studio monitoring/recording so I'm looking for something really closer to an Etymotic sound probably. I had thought the Rockets were pretty linear but a little more exciting than the Ety sound.


 
  
 Did you perhaps get in on the RE-00 Massdrop?  The Ety HF and RE-0 are two of the best sub-100 neutral IEMs, and the RE-00 being a $35 rerelease, will hopefully be neutral as well.  Then again, I believe the RE-00 drop just ended.


----------



## robervaul

Hey Guys. The manufacturer answered me. 

Answering doubts about BK33 and HLSX808 as follows:­

1. About BK33 and BK35, Actually it's teh­ same model, just BK35 is the second gene­ration, it's updated based on the BK33.

2.The difference between HLXS808 and BK35

(1).drivers:­
BK35 driver: 10mm wooden vibration dynamic Driver+AHC Balanced Armature Unit
HLSX drivers: 10mm dynamic Driver+AFK Balanced Armature Unit

(2).Specification:­

BK35:­
 Impedance: 32 Ω ­
- Frequency Response Range: 5Hz-28000Hz­
- Sensitivity: 112dB/mW ­
- Plug: 3.5mm Stereo Gold-plated plug ­
- Cable length: 120cm or 48 inches­

BLSX808:­
Impedance: 17 OHM ­
- Frequency Response: 8 Hz-25000 Hz ­
- Sensitivity: 108 dB/1mw ­
- Plug: 3.5mm Stereo Gold-plated plug ­
- Cable length: 120cm or 48 inches­

(3). The sound signature of BK35 is better than HLSX808's

3. We have our own factory, we design and­ produce the earphone. We accept OEM and­ODM. i.Vallux is one of our distributor in Amazon. For the MOQ 100pcs, we could help to­mark the logo. 

For those who have tried HLX 808 you will definitely want to try the Wood too. I sent a message to the seller and got an irresistible discount only mentioning that I am a head-fi member.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HLSX-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-IEMS-Wood-Hi/519064_32651802306.html


----------



## CoiL

M`kay... thanks for sharing! But...


> (3). The sound signature of BK35 is better than HLSX808's


 
 Says who? with what gear? what music? It`s totally subjective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But... I`m totally interested in trying BK35. Wish I would have known this information before ordering 808. Oh well, anyway, 808 gets still positive feedback, so, I`m fine with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I wonder what`s the difference between AHC & AFK BA driver?


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> M`kay... thanks for sharing! But...
> Says who? with what gear? what music? It`s totally subjective
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Me too. I'll be following the BK35 closely.


----------



## robervaul

coil said:


> M`kay... thanks for sharing! But...
> Says who? with what gear? what music? It`s totally subjective :rolleyes:
> 
> But... I`m totally interested in trying BK35. Wish I would have known this information before ordering 808. Oh well, anyway, 808 gets still positive feedback, so, I`m fine with it
> ...




The manufacturer Magaosi told me. 
About the AHC & AFK I'll check.


----------



## 452293

coil said:


> M`kay... thanks for sharing! But...
> Says who? with what gear? what music? It`s totally subjective :rolleyes:
> 
> But... I`m totally interested in trying BK35. Wish I would have known this information before ordering 808. Oh well, anyway, 808 gets still positive feedback, so, I`m fine with it
> ...




This is the spec of the AHC BA unit http://www.china-armature.com/m/productInfo.php?id=2
I couldn't find spec for AFK BA unit. But like I said before the AHC BA unit on the BK35 is larger than AFK BA unit on 808 according to HLSX founder/sound engineer.


----------



## Saoshyant

coil said:


> M`kay... thanks for sharing! But...
> Says who? with what gear? what music? It`s totally subjective :rolleyes:
> 
> But... I`m totally interested in trying BK35. Wish I would have known this information before ordering 808. Oh well, anyway, 808 gets still positive feedback, so, I`m fine with it
> ...




Anytime I read anything on here, I always assume an IMO. Then again, some people insist IMO be written every single time, which to me is just redundant. It's like asking for verification that someone walking down the street is breathing.


----------



## CoiL

chongjc said:


> AHC BA unit on the BK35 is larger than AFK BA unit on 808 according to HLSX founder/sound engineer.


 
 And I think I read one post in here stating that bette vs. 808 had different size BA in them according to visual inspection (or am I mistaking bette with wooden HLSX?). Now, I wonder if bette has larger BA driver than 808 and if it is, then could it be the same as on BK35?


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> And I think I read one post in here stating that bette vs. 808 had different size BA in them according to visual inspection (or am I mistaking bette with wooden HLSX?). Now, I wonder if bette has larger BA driver than 808 and if it is, then could it be the same as on BK35?


 
 There was an 8mm bette and a 10mm. One or two people on here said that the 8mm one was no good.


----------



## CoiL

Yeah, but, I`m talking about BA size atm not DD size. This i.Valux Bette 8 & 10mm DD vs. HLSX808 & BK35 is getting really confusing...


----------



## 452293

It's nice to chat with HSLX founder, I always get to learn new things.
  

This will be the upcoming retail version of BK35 from MaGaosi/HSLX. It will use similar cable to their M1 with mic and volume control. Currently all BK35 available are DIY version. 
  
 Then there's something new...

 It will also be a hybrid like 808 or BK35.


----------



## crabdog

chongjc said:


> It's nice to chat with HSLX founder, I always get to learn new things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! Thanks for the info. I don't much like the looks of the "something new" but hey, if they sound amazing I'll shove them in my ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If the back of the housing and cable were black then they could be quite sexy.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

got my 808. the sound is very good.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I think you need to ask them what the difference between the 808 and Bettes are.


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> Yeah I think you need to ask them what the difference between the 808 and Bettes are.



I asked. 

3. We have our own factory, we design and­ produce the earphone. We accept OEM and­ODM. i.Vallux is one of our distributor in Amazon. For the MOQ 100pcs, we could help to­mark the logo.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > You misunderstand.  I can click on the "m.aliexpress" links and see them.  It's HOW they are displayed that drives me nuts.  All images are tiny postage stamp size.  And a full blank page seems to exist between any lines of text.  I'm seeing the mobile rendition on my desktop.  Absolutely worthless to view.  The recent Topping NX5 amp link is an example.  I need to be able to convert mobile links to normal desktop format for viewing.
> ...


 

 My phone is an old android that the AE app won't work on.  So for me that would just be another loser.  What's wrong with plain old regular URL links?    Oh well.....


----------



## CoiL

robervaul said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think you need to ask them what the difference between the 808 and Bettes are.
> ...


  

 Yeah but reports from users have been stating i-Valux bettes sounding different than 808 and there have been mentioning about change in BA being used.
  
 Here are some posts I have gathered about 808 and bettes:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/26535#post_12544267
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/28215#post_12600411
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/28155#post_12599053
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/27870#post_12592325
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/27495#post_12580188
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/27075#post_12565507
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/27075#post_12565262
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/26340#post_12538105
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25830#post_12514726
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25815#post_12514274
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25710#post_12511194
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25665#post_12509078
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25470#post_12501700
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25470#post_12501599


----------



## 93EXCivic

saoshyant said:


> Did you perhaps get in on the RE-00 Massdrop?  The Ety HF and RE-0 are two of the best sub-100 neutral IEMs, and the RE-00 being a $35 rerelease, will hopefully be neutral as well.  Then again, I believe the RE-00 drop just ended.


 
 It just ended. I jumped in on it.
  
 Now I have three IEMs incoming Tenmark Piano, the RE-00 and Fostex TE-02N.
  
 Now hopefully I am done with getting IEMs but there are just some many tempting ones especially on this thread...


----------



## audio123

pai audio should be considered hehe


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> My phone is an old android that the AE app won't work on.  So for me that would just be another loser.  What's wrong with plain old regular URL links?    Oh well.....


 
 when viewing the site on mobile its a mobile URL. No way around it unfortunately


----------



## loomisjohnson

ewen said:


> *MusicMaker TW1:* First, contrary to what has been written in the thread, the shells are light metal ( maybe aluminum ) not plastic. Another iem from MM, a micro driver slightly V-shaped, but I'm nitpicking, I detect a little treble peak fairly high in freq, but need more time with them, tips and insertion are important with micro iems.


 
 I like the form factor of these TW1s--can you (and other owners) post more impressions (isolation? bass quality?)


----------



## Lurk650

Somebody else posted a link to a game soundtrack a few weeks ago. Here's another. What I was listening to last night. Not in HQ but iTunes does also have a 60 track OST which is 2 hours compared to this 1 hour which came with the game


----------



## _gl

crabdog said:


> Another question about these are they really hybrids? I listened to the Highsenior today (very nice btw) and I also Spoke to Gareth from Topeco and he told me
> 
> ```
> [color=rgb(51, 51, 51)] The earphone equipped with 1x Hisenior Bass Enhanced DD driver[/color]
> ...


 
  
 Easy told me the same about their U2 Steampunk (almost certainly a rebadge of the Hisenior), single DD.
  
 What's the sound sig of the Hisenior Crab?


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> good good good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Easy recommandation for someone looking for a neutral sound signature under $15, there are small enough to make the nozzle angle ( can be a problem sometimes ) a non issue.


coil said:


> M`kay... thanks for sharing! But...
> Says who? with what gear? what music? It`s totally subjective
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think you'll be disappointed by the 808, tuning is very good, you have the air and the details from the BA, while the DD adds just the warmth needed nothing more.
 With MusicMaker, MaGaosi is getting all my attention.


----------



## _gl

BTW praised Easy a bit too quickly - marked my UEs as shipped Monday, but according to Ali tracking only left the Warehouse today.  That plus they ignored some of my pre-sale questions altogether and didn't correct the 'hybid' title on the UE2 listing.  Come on EE, you can do better.


----------



## Ewen

loomisjohnson said:


> I like the form factor of these TW1s--can you (and other owners) post more impressions (isolation? bass quality?)


 

 Isolation as for most micro driver is very good, depending on insertion depth and tips used these can become earplugs.
 You can't inset them as deep as the E107, but the shells are slightly heavier and the cable is stronger and softer, microphonics shouldn't be as problematic.
 Bass is a little bit boomy for my taste, -2dB and it's fine.
 These are balanced iems, you shouldn't focus on bass or any other frequency, they are designed for neutral/natural music reproduction.


----------



## Riisalat

_gl said:


> BTW praised Easy a bit too quickly - marked my UEs as shipped Monday, but according to Ali tracking only left the Warehouse today.  That plus they ignored some of my pre-sale questions altogether and didn't correct the 'hybid' title on the UE2 listing.  Come on EE, you can do better.


 oh it wasnt just easy but the entire china i think was on a long weekend last week or something. I got shot down too -.-


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> BTW praised Easy a bit too quickly - marked my UEs as shipped Monday, but according to Ali tracking only left the Warehouse today.  That plus they ignored some of my pre-sale questions altogether and didn't correct the 'hybid' title on the UE2 listing.  Come on EE, you can do better.


 
 He always marks things as shipped but doesn't send them til a few days to a week later. My order last week cleared Shenzen in 3 days but no update since then and that was Sunday.


----------



## Lurk650

I need to get to a headphone shop by me and see about trying out some of their full size open headphones. I kind of remember the sound sig of my K240 from a few months ago. I feel like that's almost the sound the UE cable gives the UEs but with more bass and no outside noise. Almost gives it a concert sound, I do also feel the sound is quite a bit cleaner, more crisp. Need more time. To say the lost, two different sound sigs between stock and UE cable.


----------



## vapman

Damn guys, the Tk13 really is basshead worthy, huh?
 That makes two TWIN recommendations I was very happy with.
  
 Every time I bought from Easy they shipped same day. I bought these less than a week ago.


----------



## Podster

vapman said:


> Damn guys, the Tk13 really is basshead worthy, huh?
> That makes two TWIN recommendations I was very happy with.
> 
> Every time I bought from Easy they shipped same day. I bought these less than a week ago.


 

 Well that tricky Twin is kind of a closet Basshead
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  LOL


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Damn guys, the Tk13 really is basshead worthy, huh?
> That makes two TWIN recommendations I was very happy with.
> 
> Every time I bought from Easy they shipped same day. I bought these less than a week ago.




OOTB for me, the bass was lackluster. Now with about 125 hours you can't tell me they have less bass than the 12s though they do haha.


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> OOTB for me, the bass was lackluster. Now with about 125 hours you can't tell me they have less bass than the 12s though they do haha.


 

 With what setup?
 I tried them with my Xduoo X3 unamped just to see how it was unamped with no EQ and it was pretty decent for IEMs.
 Plugged them into my Cayin C5 on high gain with bass boost. And listening to Bass Mekanik tracks it did not disappoint one bit.
 In fact it might be kinda dangerous cause I kept wanting to turn the volume like as if I was listening to my SZ2000's!
 I'll have a lot of fun burning these in I think. But I'm surprised evreyone says the 12's have more bass.
 Maybe it's like an ASG 2.0 vs ASG 2.5 situation.
  
 Edit: Aurisonics Sureseals are a perfect match for TK13! Helps them stay right in place perfectly. I had too difficult of a time getting the other stock tips on and gave up, and Spiral Dots fell out too easy


----------



## justlistening15

Hi im new here, im on budget now please help me what to choose between vjjb k4 and tennmak pro? Im mainly listen to rap/hiphop genre, thanks

Im looking for good bass and feel the instrumentals (details/clarity)


----------



## Podster

justlistening15 said:


> Hi im new here, im on budget now please help me what to choose between vjjb k4 and tennmak pro? Im mainly listen to rap/hiphop genre, thanks
> 
> Im looking for good bass and feel the instrumentals (details/clarity)


 

 KZ ED9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh sorry, I lean towards the VJJ myself but we all hear just a little differently


----------



## Lurk650

justlistening15 said:


> Hi im new here, im on budget now please help me what to choose between vjjb k4 and tennmak pro? Im mainly listen to rap/hiphop genre, thanks
> 
> Im looking for good bass and feel the instrumentals (details/clarity)


 
 TK Maple. Hands down. I prefer them easily over the K4


----------



## CoiL

vapman said:


> Aurisonics Sureseals are a perfect match for TK13! Helps them stay right in place perfectly. I had too difficult of a time getting the other stock tips on and gave up, and Spiral Dots fell out too easy


 
 Just cut little rubber rings with razor from some tips You don`t use (smaller diameter than spiral dots) and install them "inside" Spiral Dots (1st put spiral dots on nozzle and rubber rings 2nd, between nozzle "wall" and spiral dot inside tubing). Used that tip-rolling trick before and works like a charm!


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Just cut little rubber rings with razor from some tips You don`t use (smaller diameter than spiral dots) and install them "inside" Spiral Dots (1st put spiral dots on nozzle and rubber rings 2nd, between nozzle "wall" and spiral dot inside tubing). Used that tip-rolling trick before and works like a charm!


 
 I'm thinking he means they fell out of his ears easily. I use the Spirals on my 13's and they are perfect


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> TK Maple. Hands down. I prefer them easily over the K4


 

 C what I mean, you like the Maples and I prefer the K4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me personally think the build quality of the K4 shreds the Maples but to each their own


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> C what I mean, you like the Maples and I prefer the K4:wink_face: Me personally think the build quality of the K4 shreds the Maples but to each their own




Yeah the K4 are prettier but the Maple to me trump the K4 in sound. You have the Maples?


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> I'm thinking he means they fell out of his ears easily. I use the Spirals on my 13's and they are perfect


 

 it might be less of a problem if you can fit medium/large size tips, i can only fit small size tips. spiral dots work better for me for over the ear IEMs, they would start to fall out and i'd have to push them back in.
  
 I haven't even tried any of the stock tips because the blue ones it came with were too big for me, so i tried putting on the smaller blue ones for 10 minutes to no avail, cursing the whole time. Grabbed some spiral dots, they went on in 2 seconds. Same for the sureseals!


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Yeah the K4 are prettier but the Maple to me trump the K4 in sound. You have the Maples?


 

 Did, gave them away after a week of trying to hear what was not there for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 New recipient loves them but I will admit they trumped whatever piece of junk he was listening to, all I remember was cheap and plastic!


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Did, gave them away after a week of trying to hear what was not there for me New recipient loves them but I will admit they trumped whatever piece of junk he was listening to, all I remember was cheap and plastic!



That is interesting. What wasn't there? I hear everything. I got about 150 hrs on mine. 



vapman said:


> it might be less of a problem if you can fit medium/large size tips, i can only fit small size tips. spiral dots work better for me for over the ear IEMs, they would start to fall out and i'd have to push them back in.
> 
> I haven't even tried any of the stock tips because the blue ones it came with were too big for me, so i tried putting on the smaller blue ones for 10 minutes to no avail, cursing the whole time. Grabbed some spiral dots, they went on in 2 seconds. Same for the sureseals!




Yeah I may need to try the Spirals on my Puros tonight. See if they can bring out the bass


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> KZ ED9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You got the black model (ed9), right? Any changes other than colour?


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> You got the black model (ed9), right? Any changes other than colour?




No audible difference that I can tell, still have my first pair which were Tuna ED9 by my aliEx order profile then I bought the non Tuna w/mic and they all three sound the same but the black's are gorgeous to look at as well as listen to


----------



## Mr Trev

So I guess the next question would be: Now that you've gone black, can you go back?


----------



## 452293

coil said:


> And I think I read one post in here stating that bette vs. 808 had different size BA in them according to visual inspection (or am I mistaking bette with wooden HLSX?). Now, I wonder if bette has larger BA driver than 808 and if it is, then could it be the same as on BK35?




That's a difficult question, I don't think I'm in the right position to ask HLSX technical questions about them. Maybe i-Valux/bette is really manufactured by HLSX but with posts indicating they sounds different, it could be just different sound tuning or they uses different parts. Let's keep it as i-Valux/bettes is different from HLSX/Magaosi.


----------



## loomisjohnson

ewen said:


> Isolation as for most micro driver is very good, depending on insertion depth and tips used these can become earplugs.
> You can't inset them as deep as the E107, but the shells are slightly heavier and the cable is stronger and softer, microphonics shouldn't be as problematic.
> Bass is a little bit boomy for my taste, -2dB and it's fine.
> These are balanced iems, you shouldn't focus on bass or any other frequency, they are designed for neutral/natural music reproduction.


thanks ewen. Tw1 better than joyroom 107?


----------



## wastan

bob a (sd) said:


> You misunderstand.  I can click on the "m.aliexpress" links and see them.  It's HOW they are displayed that drives me nuts.  All images are tiny postage stamp size.  And a full blank page seems to exist between any lines of text.  I'm seeing the mobile rendition on my desktop.  Absolutely worthless to view.  The recent Topping NX5 amp link is an example.  I need to be able to convert mobile links to normal desktop format for viewing.




This is a problem that appears to be on the aliexpress side. people all over with various browsers have been having this for a few days.


----------



## crabdog

justlistening15 said:


> Hi im new here, im on budget now please help me what to choose between vjjb k4 and tennmak pro? Im mainly listen to rap/hiphop genre, thanks
> 
> Im looking for good bass and feel the instrumentals (details/clarity)


 
 I haven't tried the Maples but I absolutely love my VJJB k4 (Brazilian Bubinga wood version). They've got a rich, controlled bass and plenty of details/clarity in the highs without any harshness. Good match for rap.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

chongjc said:


> It's nice to chat with HSLX founder, I always get to learn new things.
> 
> 
> This will be the upcoming retail version of BK35 from MaGaosi/HSLX. It will use similar cable to their M1 with mic and volume control. Currently all BK35 available are DIY version.
> ...


 
  
 Any other info on that new earphone? Is it a dual driver? It's the BK50.
  
 Here's some more pics of that upcoming BK35. I found these by following the link in your pic. From that page I used google translate and this is what it said:
  
  http://s.weibo.com/weibo/bk35&Refer=STopic_box#_loginLayer_1464308889819  (6th link down)
  


```
[left] [ Hamish think BK35] company acoustics engineer Sanhoo coral after more than a year's time , the development of this iron ring cavity wooden headphones , prior to listing in a wide circle enthusiasts Trial get good feedback , this time after his re- tuning to improve the company began large-scale production , welcome music lovers and music fans to listen to ~ BK35 uses a moving coil plus a moving iron solution , moving coil speaker for the audiophile grade wood composite diaphragm , moving iron frequency extension is good, analytical good , sound ear -end unit[/left]
```


----------



## audio123

_gl said:


> BTW praised Easy a bit too quickly - marked my UEs as shipped Monday, but according to Ali tracking only left the Warehouse today.  That plus they ignored some of my pre-sale questions altogether and didn't correct the 'hybid' title on the UE2 listing.  Come on EE, you can do better.


[@]Brain Hu[/@] he is here to assist


----------



## vinknight

Today is the 45th day since I ordered the 2016 UEs and it still hasn't arrived. I remembered I was the first ten to order it. Easy kept telling me to wait and he sounds optimistic about it although I feel the parcel is lost. Not gonna fault easy on this. Sorry for the rant. 
Meanwhile I'm looking at buying one below 200. Been looking at the LZA3 and 808. Anyone has both and can compare between them?


----------



## B9Scrambler

vinknight said:


> Today is the 45th day since I ordered the 2016 UEs and it still hasn't arrived. I remembered I was the first ten to order it. Easy kept telling me to wait and he sounds optimistic about it although I feel the parcel is lost. Not gonna fault easy on this. Sorry for the rant.
> Meanwhile I'm looking at buying one below 200. Been looking at the LZA3 and 808. Anyone has both and can compare between them?




I have four packages nearing 60 days...the fifth contained that Tingo cable. I suspect the others have been lost, but I'll let the remaining days tick by before asking for a refund. Monk+ is included in those "lost" items. *Tear*


----------



## Townyj

Took a good month for my Ali stuff to arrive from Easy. Would recommend getting the EMS shipping next time, if you buy a couple of items. I basically paid $10 extra for the express shipping after the coupons were added and a discount from Easy. Took 8 days instead of 30. Tracking showed up all the way until it hit Australia aswell. Most of my other packages dont even show shipped from China when free shipping is used.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> I haven't tried the Maples but I absolutely love my VJJB k4 (Brazilian Bubinga wood version). They've got a rich, controlled bass and plenty of details/clarity in the highs without any harshness. Good match for rap.




I'll put it this way for me, I rather the Maples than the UEs. Like a typical MusicMaker they need burn in but it's worth it.


----------



## carltonh

I just found this on Aliexpress. It seems that HLSX (Magaosi) has a single dynamic IEM for under $17. If its performance to price is similar to its hybrid siblings, it may be the best thing under $20-30, but that is just a guess. I've spent my budget for more than this month already to find out.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/10mm-Dynamic-earphone-HiFi-stereo-in-ear-monitors-IEMs-noise-isolating-earbuds-for-Andriod-and-IOS/1246929_32670578183.html


----------



## robervaul

More info about BK35 and HLSX-808:
  
About the AHC&AFK BA drivers. Both this are manufacture by the same company, "A" means the company abbreviation, "HC" and "FK" means different BA unit model. The name of BA driver was called by our manufacturer. 
 
The sound signatures between BK35 and HLSX808, here attached their real frequency graph about this:
 
HLSX808:
 And the BK35 as follows:
  
About the HLSX and Bettes, both of this earphone have the same appearance and good sound quality.
 
The sounding difference between this model, i think maybe the reason is the microphone added. It's hard to judge which model are the best, our own taste and our ear feeling is the most importance.


----------



## robervaul

This is the new model *BK50*, now in production and will complete mass production about in one week. 
 
  

 
Here attached this model frequency grap:


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> I'll put it this way for me, I rather the Maples than the UEs. Like a typical MusicMaker they need burn in but it's worth it.


 
 I do intend to get a pair one day but after trying the hisenior I decided to get that first because they're so comfortable in my ears. Maybe I'll sell my shozys to fund a maple purchase.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> I do intend to get a pair one day but after trying the hisenior I decided to get that first because they're so comfortable in my ears. Maybe I'll sell my shozys to fund a maple purchase.




Haha I'm sure the Shozy are technically better than the Maples but I still believe the Maples hold their own.


----------



## carltonh

Well, @#$% my lack of self-control on cheap IEMs from brands I respect that include a mic, but I bought this already.  Maybe I'll end up with the first review.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/10mm-Dynamic-earphone-HiFi-stereo-in-ear-monitors-IEMs-noise-isolating-earbuds-for-Andriod-and-IOS/1246929_32670578183.html
  
 Anyway, here that Shozy and MusicMaker, some people really want a microphone for occasional smartphone use! I probably would have had several Musicmaker and one Shozy impulse purchase if they had microphones.


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> Well, @#$% my lack of self-control on cheap IEMs from brands I respect that include a mic, but I bought this already.  Maybe I'll end up with the first review.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/10mm-Dynamic-earphone-HiFi-stereo-in-ear-monitors-IEMs-noise-isolating-earbuds-for-Andriod-and-IOS/1246929_32670578183.html
> 
> Anyway, here that Shozy and MusicMaker, some people really want a microphone for occasional smartphone use! I probably would have had several Musicmaker and one Shozy impulse purchase if they had microphones.




These will go head to head against the Dolphins I guess. Twin has already stated the Dolphins are nearly as good as the TK 12


----------



## abhijollyguy

robervaul said:


> HLSX808:  And the BK35 as follows:


 
  
 Shall we consider 100dB line is the neutral one or the 110dB?


----------



## goodluck4u

robervaul said:


> More info about BK35 and HLSX-808:
> 
> [COLOR=222222]About the AHC&AFK BA drivers. Both this are manufacture by the same company, "A" means the company abbreviation, "HC" and "FK" means different BA unit model. The name of BA driver was called by our manufacturer. [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]
> ...




808 has a weak point on midrange like some audio sources sound vocal backing. But 35s freq. seems improvement. Then, the difference might be on vocal quality.


----------



## 452293

robervaul said:


> [COLOR=222222]This is the new model *BK50*, now in production and will complete mass production about in one week. [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222]
> 
> ...




My source said BK50 won't be releasing soon. 



goodluck4u said:


> 808 has a weak point on midrange like some audio sources sound vocal backing. But 35s freq. seems improvement. Then, the difference might be on vocal quality.




Maybe BK35 did have some improvement. But I got a hint that upcoming BK50 will focus on vocal reproduction.


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> These will go head to head against the Dolphins I guess. Twin has already stated the Dolphins are nearly as good as the TK 12


 
 I've already ordered the Dolphins and the Ox Horns and Mongols, so three version of the Ipsdi brand that I will compar eto the HLSX/Magaosi brand, and to the Tennmak, and LG Quadbeat 3 and VJJB K4 which I consideras the top of the single dynamic budet options. (Not counting the Shozy Zero which I haven't considered since they don't have a microphone option yet.)


----------



## justlistening15

podster said:


> KZ ED9:blink: Oh sorry, I lean towards the VJJ myself but we all hear just a little differently:wink_face:




I'm also thinking for kz ed9 plus the price is cheaper than other two. How's ed9 compete from the other two considering the price?

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## CoiL

chongjc said:


> robervaul said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new model *BK50*, now in production and will complete mass production about in one week.
> ...


 
 Hmmm... interesting. By graphs upcoming BK50 looks promising in midrange but since I`m quite sensitive to highs, I noticed that both 808 and BK50 have spike around 8kHz while BK35 looks "smoother" but with raised area in 2.5-6kHz compared to other two. If 808 will sound too harsh for me in highs, then probably still going to get BK35 instead BK50 but going to wait some impressions first.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

From Serena Qin http://www.szhlsx.com  Magaosi/HLSX
  
*"DIY BK35*_  and the final version, the only difference is the cable. And now our *DIY BK35*, the cable are the same as the HLSX 808's. Actually the final version of *BK35 *is the different color cable, and now it still in producing, will complete in next week. And for the *BK35*, now our stock only have the DIY version, the complete final version could be sent next week._

_As i said to you before, *BK50* are still in manufacturing, the mass production will be complete about in one week. So we are sorry to tell you that we haven't the model *BK50* in stock now. __Now our Amazon website upload the HLSX series, and BK series will also upload later_."
  
 https://www.amazon.com/s?marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&me=A3V7W32VD6RZS9&merchant=A3V7W32VD6RZS9&redirect=true


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


chongjc said:


> It's nice to chat with HSLX founder, I always get to learn new things.
> 
> 
> This will be the upcoming retail version of BK35 from MaGaosi/HSLX. It will use similar cable to their M1 with mic and volume control. Currently all BK35 available are DIY version.
> ...


 
  
 Good to know!.....looking forward to it!
  


chongjc said:


> That's a difficult question, I don't think I'm in the right position to ask HLSX technical questions about them. Maybe i-Valux/bette is really manufactured by HLSX but with posts indicating they sounds different, it could be just different sound tuning or they uses different parts. *Let's keep it as i-Valux/bettes is different from HLSX/Magaosi*.


 
  
 +1


robervaul said:


> More info about BK35 and HLSX-808:
> 
> About the AHC&AFK BA drivers. Both this are manufacture by the same company, "A" means the company abbreviation, "HC" and "FK" means different BA unit model. The name of BA driver was called by our manufacturer.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great graph displays!.....it seems like the midrange for the BK35's are fuller. But, one won't know until they have both, right?


----------



## 1clearhead

OK! For those who are looking for the true original "*Sendiy M2" by Sendiy Audio*, which he offers the "total package" without any copycats or degrading the drivers! I've finally got the real, true owner to display it from taobao to Aliexpress!....thanks to my Chinese friends at work which help with the translation and set-up and chatting back and forth with the originator of the Sendiy M2!
  
 These are the "real-deal" and after burning them in past 100 hours "both nozzles" can be easily used with confident! *NOTE: Please, DO NOT confuse them with Easy M2*
  
  
 Here's the link and enjoy!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M2-Hi-End-Blackwood-Hi-Res-HIFI-In-Ear-Headphones-with-dynamic-sound/32671325853.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.UOQ3Ex&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_2&btsid=726425c9-f8e5-4c07-8d89-7b71412c962f
  
 Cheers! ....my Sendiy M2 followers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Other comments:
 My tops so far....
  
 HLSX-808
 Joyroom JR-E107
 Sound Phil K5 (with Auvio medium silicone tips)
 Sendiy M2 with "two tuned nozzles" (with the total package)
  
  
 .....waiting on the BK35's!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Other comments:
> My tops so far....
> 
> HLSX-808
> ...


 
 Please share impressions 808 vs. BK35 ! I haven`t received 808`s yet but already drooling for BK35


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Please share impressions 808 vs. BK35 ! I haven`t received 808`s yet but already drooling for BK35


 
  
 Surely will, CoiL!


----------



## nolife1123

vinknight said:


> Today is the 45th day since I ordered the 2016 UEs and it still hasn't arrived. I remembered I was the first ten to order it. Easy kept telling me to wait and he sounds optimistic about it although I feel the parcel is lost. Not gonna fault easy on this. Sorry for the rant.
> Meanwhile I'm looking at buying one below 200. Been looking at the LZA3 and 808. Anyone has both and can compare between them?


 
 I only got my Easy M2's after 50 days, so, there still might be hope, they just suddenly appeared on the tracking in my city after being dead for weeks.
  
 I've left the M2's to burn in for about 100 hours before I even checked them out, Instantly switched to the KZ Whirlwinds (which are too big for the m2, way too big, will show in a picture later), threw in some Anberlin and Magic Pie (which sounds magnificent) and stood there astonished, my, do these have some heavenly mids. Due to the Whirlwinds being too big, the bass is a lot weaker, just as I like it, on almost neutral levels, while still having the swiftness and the kick that it has with the stock tips (which sound was too bassy and ruin the sound for me). The Whirlwinds also brought out the level of detail out like I've never heard in anything in my collection, which is extremely small I may say, only consists of a couple of IEMs and earbuds (Xiaomi p3, **** UE, KZ ATE, Sennheiser mx375, VE Monk) I can say that the M2's leave everything else (apart from the incomparable Monk due to the whole different format it has) in the dust. I couldn't work anything out with the black filters, as they were honestly too tiny. I've used the silver ones at all times, and the Whirlwinds gave me satisfying fit with no boomy overwhelming bass. In most of my listening time I've only been using metal rock or a bit of electronic music, so keep that in mind. Also keep in mind that this is just my own opinion and the results of testing are interpreted by me, a complete amateur at this all.
  
 On the M2's case, @kendfw and I have been discussing it since I received it, there might've been a bad batch at the beginning which is what most of the people received (he ordered 4 of them at different times and they sound differently), I've received a good pair, along with the tips I use, I guess I'm making out the best of them. They're now my daily driver, and I'll probably restrict myself from buying any more earphones till these die out.


----------



## Sylmar

1clearhead said:


> OK! For those who are looking for the true original "*Sendiy M2" by Sendiy Audio*, which he offers the "total package" without any copycats or degrading the drivers! I've finally got the real, true owner to display it from taobao to Aliexpress!....thanks to my Chinese friends at work which help with the translation and set-up and chatting back and forth with the originator of the Sendiy M2!
> 
> These are the "real-deal" and after burning them in past 100 hours "both nozzles" can be easily used with confident! *NOTE: Please, DO NOT confuse them with Easy M2*
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks mate. Ordered them immediately.


----------



## AudioDHD

Purchased the QT5s from Shenzin, FedExd out today 3-6days . Been chatting with him ( very friendly and helpful) about comparable chinese IEMs to the QT5s and he mentioned these Rose Puddings and is getting a sample in to compare with QT5s and let me know so will report back..


----------



## crabdog

Looks like leasic wants to play with the big boys. Never heard of them myself and can't garner any information from the store page on driver configuration:
http://tinyurl.com/hzuo94t


----------



## Podster

audiodhd said:


> Purchased the QT5s from Shenzin, FedExd out today 3-6days . Been chatting with him ( very friendly and helpful) about comparable chinese IEMs to the QT5s and he mentioned these Rose Puddings and is getting a sample in to compare with QT5s and let me know so will report back..


 
 I have a link directly to the Shenzin site but I can't locate the QT5s? I did run across the Puddings a few days ago but can't seem to AliEx search it anymore. You have direct links to both of these?


----------



## MuZo2

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-ZhiYin-QT5-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Kill-K3003/1825606_32640588846.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Rose-Pudding-1-4-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-5-Hybrid-Unit-3D/1825606_32670159820.html


----------



## Saoshyant

Unless I'm mistaken, the Rose Earphone in that picture is the BR5, not the Puddin.


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the Rose Earphone in that picture is the BR5, not the Puddin.


 

 As much as I appreciate Muz's link's AliEx is doing the general site log on again and not going to the direct product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to search out the QT5 (one very bland shell but of course it's the sound that matters, and I do like HCK stuff) and I can't locate the Puddings at all, curse you AliEx)^&^$%^*$(&*)*&%&$(*%%%LOL
  
 I really like those Puddings ADHD posted


----------



## Saoshyant

podster said:


> As much as I appreciate Muz's link's AliEx is doing the general site log on again and not going to the direct product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If it helps, both HCK and Easy carry the Pudding.  It's a purple Rose IEM that should be on Easy's new products list, and HCK's is clear.


----------



## MuZo2

podster said:


> As much as I appreciate Muz's link's AliEx is doing the general site log on again and not going to the direct product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 head-fi has blocked the links. You can manually copy and paste in browser.


----------



## audio123

any new interesting iems lately


----------



## jamesbdh

I absolutely love the ve monks but my biggest issue is that I like having a microphone, as I usually use iems at work or mobile.  I find it hard to monitor my volume with in ear iems.  Is there anything that sounds like the monk but has a mic and like an earpod/doesn't completely seal.


----------



## RedJohn456

audio123 said:


> any new interesting iems lately


 

 Just saw your signature, dayum that is a nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I should have the new DQSM sometime today as well


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> Just saw your signature, dayum that is a nice collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not to mention his three pending's in his profile


----------



## Ewen

loomisjohnson said:


> thanks ewen. Tw1 better than joyroom 107?


 

 Difficult question, I used the TW1 today ( -2dB in the bass ) with S whirlwind tips to test its isolation in the worst conditions ( very shallow fit and thin tips ), I got an average isolation because the TW1 can't be inserted as deep as the E107. Sound signature seemed slightly V-shaped compared to E107 and microphonics were not an issue.
 E107 is well regarded in the thread, numerous people ( including me ) consider it as a best buy for $12. As a balanced sound guy, I need a -2/-3dB in the bass and eventually a correction around 7-8kHz for the treble peak to really enjoy them, but even without correction, they are good l-shaped iems. The only problem is microphonic pollution due to a slightly stiff cable, light shells and a deep insertion.
 If you really care about isolation and bass, you may consider the E107 first.
 You can also have a look at the VJJB K2 which is another good micro driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MuZo2

robervaul said:


> This is the new model *BK50*, now in production and will complete mass production about in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is it also same like bk35? does it really use wood diaphragm?


----------



## Ewen

nolife1123 said:


> I only got my Easy M2's after 50 days, so, there still might be hope, they just suddenly appeared on the tracking in my city after being dead for weeks.
> 
> I've left the M2's to burn in for about 100 hours before I even checked them out, Instantly switched to the KZ Whirlwinds (which are too big for the m2, way too big, will show in a picture later), threw in some Anberlin and Magic Pie (which sounds magnificent) and stood there astonished, my, do these have some heavenly mids. Due to the Whirlwinds being too big, the bass is a lot weaker, just as I like it, on almost neutral levels, while still having the swiftness and the kick that it has with the stock tips (which sound was too bassy and ruin the sound for me). The Whirlwinds also brought out the level of detail out like I've never heard in anything in my collection, which is extremely small I may say, only consists of a couple of IEMs and earbuds (Xiaomi p3, **** UE, KZ ATE, Sennheiser mx375, VE Monk) I can say that the M2's leave everything else (apart from the incomparable Monk due to the whole different format it has) in the dust. I couldn't work anything out with the black filters, as they were honestly too tiny. I've used the silver ones at all times, and the Whirlwinds gave me satisfying fit with no boomy overwhelming bass. In most of my listening time I've only been using metal rock or a bit of electronic music, so keep that in mind. Also keep in mind that this is just my own opinion and the results of testing are interpreted by me, a complete amateur at this all.
> 
> On the M2's case, @kendfw and I have been discussing it since I received it, there might've been a bad batch at the beginning which is what most of the people received (he ordered 4 of them at different times and they sound differently), I've received a good pair, along with the tips I use, I guess I'm making out the best of them. They're now my daily driver, and I'll probably restrict myself from buying any more earphones till these die out.


 

 Even with whirlwind tips, silver nozzles give way too much bass for me.
 I'm not going to order another one, I already know that I got a lemon that need a huge correction to sound good.


----------



## j0p3Y

Any more info on the ipsdi hf107?... Saw a little hype emerging but doesn't seem to actually explode TwinACStacks


----------



## Ahmad313

redjohn456 said:


> Just saw your signature, dayum that is a nice collection
> 
> I should have the new DQSM sometime today as well



Hi,
Are you orderd for DQSM D2 ? 
 when you have that please mention here your full impressions about DQSM D2 .
I m very interested in this IEM and want to know the sound signature and other things before ordering .


----------



## carltonh

j0p3y said:


> Any more info on the ipsdi hf107?... Saw a little hype emerging but doesn't seem to actually explode @TwinACStacks


 

 A first hype is usually a single person trying something new. Then it takes a month for anyone else to get them, so there is a long delay between initial hype and secondary opinions. I should get mine in a month or less. Ipsdi ships China Post, and I wasn't going to pay for faster shipping.


----------



## RedJohn456

ahmad313 said:


> Hi,
> Are you orderd for DQSM D2 ?
> when you have that please mention here your full impressions about DQSM D2 .
> I m very interested in this IEM and want to know the sound signature and other things before ordering .


 

 I should have it sometime today but lets see if shipping agrees with me  Will let yo know how they sound out of the box. And no, these were evaluation samples in interest of full disclose.


----------



## nolife1123

ewen said:


> Even with whirlwind tips, silver nozzles give way too much bass for me.
> I'm not going to order another one, I already know that I got a lemon that need a huge correction to sound good.


 
 That was just my opinion based on my listening experience and fit with the Whirlwinds, I use small ones, it somehow just adds up for me and makes it excellent, no correction needed at all for me. Then again, I did get a good pair.


----------



## j0p3Y

carltonh said:


> A first hype is usually a single person trying something new. Then it takes a month for anyone else to get them, so there is a long delay between initial hype and secondary opinions. I should get mine in a month or less. Ipsdi ships China Post, and I wasn't going to pay for faster shipping.


that was easy deciding!!  .. The Ipsdi Hf107 is already on sale but on that I got a store rebate which renders final price to €12,47 which is USD 13,86...


----------



## Lurk650

Well, got the Joyroom E-107 for my coworker in today. OOTB sounds pretty good. Holy driver flex though, I would get annoyed with that if they were mine. I would put in my ear, hear the pop while playing music, push in on the iem again and it would click and sound would come out properly. Never experienced it until today, not even on the ieb6 which are 5.5mm drivers (E107 are 6mm)
  
 P.S. these were ordered on the 19th so they got here 8 days later! Super fast from Easy


----------



## Sylmar

lurk650 said:


> Well, got the Joyroom E-107 for my coworker in today. OOTB sounds pretty good. Holy driver flex though, I would get annoyed with that if they were mine. I would put in my ear, hear the pop while playing music, push in on the iem again and it would click and sound would come out properly. Never experienced it until today, not even on the ieb6 which are 5.5mm drivers (E107 are 6mm)
> 
> P.S. these were ordered on the 19th so they got here 8 days later! Super fast from Easy


 
 I have more or less the same with the Rock Zircon's. Push them in the ear canal a bit too tightly and the sound cuts out. Put them in a bit looser and sound gets to thin. Adjust the tips exactly right and the sound is absolutely fantastic. I guess because of this finicky fit I have a love/hate thing with them.


----------



## vapman

Regarding the TK13: is it true it's not actually open back? as in, if you took off the vent-looking things, it would be totally enclosed?


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Regarding the TK13: is it true it's not actually open back? as in, if you took off the vent-looking things, it would be totally enclosed?




Def not open back. Believed to conceal the bass port though


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Def not open back. Believed to conceal the bass port though


 





  
 *frantically tries to rip the back off to try and increase the bass*


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> *frantically tries to rip the back off to try and increase the bass*




Just throw some Spiral Dots on em. Im listening right now


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Just throw some Spiral Dots on em. Im listening right now


 

 I tried spiral dots first but had issues with em sliding out, so i switched to sureseals, arguably even better bass, just a smidgn'


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I tried spiral dots first but had issues with em sliding out, so i switched to sureseals, arguably even better bass, just a smidgn'




Link?


----------



## mochill

Sureseal no seal for me


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


redjohn456 said:


> I should have it sometime today but lets see if shipping agrees with me  Will let yo know how they sound out of the box. And no, these were evaluation samples in interest of full disclose.


 
  
 Some feedback would be nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .....looks promising!
  


lurk650 said:


> Well, got the Joyroom E-107 for my coworker in today. OOTB sounds pretty good. Holy driver flex though, I would get annoyed with that if they were mine. I would put in my ear, hear the pop while playing music, push in on the iem again and it would click and sound would come out properly. Never experienced it until today, not even on the ieb6 which are 5.5mm drivers (E107 are 6mm)
> 
> P.S. these were ordered on the 19th so they got here 8 days later! Super fast from Easy


 
  
 Sounds slightly defective to me. I know the wait might be a little long on shipping, but maybe exchange for a better one?


----------



## 1clearhead

ewen said:


> Even with whirlwind tips, silver nozzles give way too much bass for me.
> I'm not going to order another one, I already know that I got a lemon that need a huge correction to sound good.


 

 Yea, I still can't believe Easy went another direction and decided to take the original Sendiy M2 and change the drivers and even the wires just to "cut-cost" and get more buyers to buy from him. With the *original Sendiy M2 by Sendiy Audio* I never had to disregard any of my nozzles. After way over 100 hours it does really well with the Silver nozzles -great v shape sound with "full-spectrum" sound signature, and Black nozzles for really even and great neutral sound signature for a great accurate experience!
  
 .....just my 2 cent's!


----------



## audio123

redjohn456 said:


> Just saw your signature, dayum that is a nice collection
> 
> I should have the new DQSM sometime today as well


 thanks mate! Your collection is very nice too 




podster said:


> Not to mention his three pending's in his profile:wink_face:


 technically 8 pending  there are just too many new stuffs ...


----------



## Brian Hu

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I still can't believe Easy went another direction and decided to take the original Sendiy M2 and change the drivers and even the wires just to "cut-cost" and get more buyers to buy from him. With the *original Sendiy M2 by Sendiy Audio* I never had to disregard any of my nozzles. After way over 100 hours it does really well with the Silver nozzles -great v shape sound with "full-spectrum" sound signature, and Black nozzles for really even and great neutral sound signature for a great accurate experience!
> 
> .....just my 2 cent's!


 
 Dear friend : First i need say sorry to your guys ! About the Easy M2 , I think i need Explanation something here : i always listen to head-fi guys suggest, so some good customer suggest me sell Sendiy M2 , and after i talk with My supplier who is making Sendiy M2 , the factory  said he can make same as original one,sound / driver/ and nozzle all of them same, after he have send me sample, i have checked  the sample , sound is same with sendiy M2 ,so i decided to make it , after he make it , the factory don't tell me they  change the driver until the customer received the Easy M2 , at that time i was Surprise Of that, and i have asking factory, he said sendiy M2 driver will not in stock again , and this easy m2 driver is better, easy to driver, use more time, and steady , and sound is similar as sendiy m2 , but some of my customer who received this said sound is different, so i am very upset about this , also i am sorry to this , i will solve this problem, if the customer who by the easy M2 before , we will give 7 usd refund or if you have other demand , please talk with me . i am a reliable seller , just hope your guys know , what the truth is ! if your guys have any question, please talking with me ! i will of course solve it ! thank you ! my dear friend ! ! !


----------



## AudioDHD

brian hu said:


> Dear friend : First i need say sorry to your guys ! About the Easy M2 , I think i need Explanation something here : i always listen to head-fi guys suggest, so some good customer suggest me sell Sendiy M2 , and after i talk with My supplier who is making Sendiy M2 , the factory  said he can make same as original one,sound / driver/ and nozzle all of them same, after he have send me sample, i have checked  the sample , sound is same with sendiy M2 ,so i decided to make it , after he make it , the factory don't tell me they  change the driver until the customer received the Easy M2 , at that time i was Surprise Of that, and i have asking factory, he said sendiy M2 driver will not in stock again , and this easy m2 driver is better, easy to driver, use more time, and steady , and sound is similar as sendiy m2 , but some of my customer who received this said sound is different, so i am very upset about this , also i am sorry to this , i will solve this problem, if the customer who by the easy M2 before , we will give 7 usd refund or if you have other demand , please talk with me . i am a reliable seller , just hope your guys know , what the truth is ! if your guys have any question, please talking with me ! i will of course solve it ! thank you ! my dear friend ! ! !




Thankyou for explaining the situation. I purchased the Easy M2 based off recommendation and was dissapointed by the sound quality and have not used it. I appreciate the time and effort you have put into explaining and understand that these things can happen even when you do your best to please customers.


----------



## Townyj

brian hu said:


> Dear friend : First i need say sorry to your guys ! About the Easy M2 , I think i need Explanation something here : i always listen to head-fi guys suggest, so some good customer suggest me sell Sendiy M2 , and after i talk with My supplier who is making Sendiy M2 , the factory  said he can make same as original one,sound / driver/ and nozzle all of them same, after he have send me sample, i have checked  the sample , sound is same with sendiy M2 ,so i decided to make it , after he make it , the factory don't tell me they  change the driver until the customer received the Easy M2 , at that time i was Surprise Of that, and i have asking factory, he said sendiy M2 driver will not in stock again , and this easy m2 driver is better, easy to driver, use more time, and steady , and sound is similar as sendiy m2 , but some of my customer who received this said sound is different, so i am very upset about this , also i am sorry to this , i will solve this problem, if the customer who by the easy M2 before , we will give 7 usd refund or if you have other demand , please talk with me . i am a reliable seller , just hope your guys know , what the truth is ! if your guys have any question, please talking with me ! i will of course solve it ! thank you ! my dear friend ! ! !


 
  
 It was my first iem i purchased off your store  Not a good purchase to be honest. Every other item i have bought off the store since has been awesome, i will be giving my M2 to a friend who will EQ them since he does not have an iem. They really are awful sounding with the different driver. Was going to try and send them back for a refund, but its probably to expensive and not worth my time. Hope you sorted out the issue now, i know these things happen.. Was actually looking forward to hearing the Sendiy quite a bit


----------



## waveriderhawaii

audiodhd said:


> Thankyou for explaining the situation. I purchased the Easy M2 based off recommendation and was dissapointed by the sound quality and have not used it. I appreciate the time and effort you have put into explaining and understand that these things can happen even when you do your best to please customers.


 
  
 WOW Easy! Thank you. You are "no ka oi" - THE BEST!!


----------



## Brian Hu

audiodhd said:


> Thankyou for explaining the situation. I purchased the Easy M2 based off recommendation and was dissapointed by the sound quality and have not used it. I appreciate the time and effort you have put into explaining and understand that these things can happen even when you do your best to please customers.


 
 Dear friend : thank you very much , I felt terrible after i finding out from the factory what happened , I always do my honest business and this upset me terribly because i never meant to mislead customers and i will work hard to make sure this never happens again .
 Thank you for understand me !


----------



## Brian Hu

waveriderhawaii said:


> WOW Easy! Thank you. You are "no ka oi" - THE BEST!!


 
 Thank you very much  my friend !


----------



## Brian Hu

townyj said:


> It was my first iem i purchased off your store  Not a good purchase to be honest. Every other item i have bought off the store since has been awesome, i will be giving my M2 to a friend who will EQ them since he does not have an iem. They really are awful sounding with the different driver. Was going to try and send them back for a refund, but its probably to expensive and not worth my time. Hope you sorted out the issue now, i know these things happen.. Was actually looking forward to hearing the Sendiy quite a bit


 
 Dear friend : thank you for your answer ! i will make sure this things not happen again ,  the customer who buy for the Easy M2, i will refund 7usd , or offer other help ! please message me on aliexpress to sort out the issue .


----------



## listen4joy

VE monks plus are just exellent for their price!


----------



## Saoshyant

brian hu said:


> Dear friend : First i need say sorry to your guys ! About the Easy M2 , I think i need Explanation something here : i always listen to head-fi guys suggest, so some good customer suggest me sell Sendiy M2 , and after i talk with My supplier who is making Sendiy M2 , the factory  said he can make same as original one,sound / driver/ and nozzle all of them same, after he have send me sample, i have checked  the sample , sound is same with sendiy M2 ,so i decided to make it , after he make it , the factory don't tell me they  change the driver until the customer received the Easy M2 , at that time i was Surprise Of that, and i have asking factory, he said sendiy M2 driver will not in stock again , and this easy m2 driver is better, easy to driver, use more time, and steady , and sound is similar as sendiy m2 , but some of my customer who received this said sound is different, so i am very upset about this , also i am sorry to this , i will solve this problem, if the customer who by the easy M2 before , we will give 7 usd refund or if you have other demand , please talk with me . i am a reliable seller , just hope your guys know , what the truth is ! if your guys have any question, please talking with me ! i will of course solve it ! thank you ! my dear friend ! ! !


 
  
 I don't think you have anything to worry about.  Some people will be upset, but then again some people will be upset no matter what because that's how they choose to deal with things.  Given I never heard the Sendiy M2, I had no expectations of how the Easy M2 should sound when it arrived, and all in all, I don't mind the sound.  The filter and tip combination I'm using results in a fairly bassy sound, but it works for the music I use it for.  I'll just choose to view it as a revision, as there have been times in many other headphones' lifespans that fairly big changes came without people necessarily expecting them.  Look at the driver issues in the Hifiman HE-400.  In order to sell those, people really appreciate a picture of the driver itself to know which revision they're getting.


----------



## B4TX

Hi all!
  
 Is there any good Bluetooth IEM?? (For Gym and I listen mostly Rap and Rock)


----------



## slowpickr

brian hu said:


> Dear friend : First i need say sorry to your guys ! About the Easy M2 , I think i need Explanation something here : i always listen to head-fi guys suggest, so some good customer suggest me sell Sendiy M2 , and after i talk with My supplier who is making Sendiy M2 , the factory  said he can make same as original one,sound / driver/ and nozzle all of them same, after he have send me sample, i have checked  the sample , sound is same with sendiy M2 ,so i decided to make it , after he make it , the factory don't tell me they  change the driver until the customer received the Easy M2 , at that time i was Surprise Of that, and i have asking factory, he said sendiy M2 driver will not in stock again , and this easy m2 driver is better, easy to driver, use more time, and steady , and sound is similar as sendiy m2 , but some of my customer who received this said sound is different, so i am very upset about this , also i am sorry to this , i will solve this problem, if the customer who by the easy M2 before , we will give 7 usd refund or if you have other demand , please talk with me . i am a reliable seller , just hope your guys know , what the truth is ! if your guys have any question, please talking with me ! i will of course solve it ! thank you ! my dear friend ! ! !




This is what we Westerners call the "old bait and switch" trick.


----------



## goodluck4u

b4tx said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Is there any good Bluetooth IEM?? (For Gym and I listen mostly Rap and Rock)




I know it is good to use three maker products.

awei is suit for those music. But the initial version has an issue. I wrote it as following. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/795340/affordable-bluetooth-earphones-awei-920bl-vs-960bl-vs-980bl-vs-990bl#post_12596534

MPOW seals, EC Technology shine are also suit. shine is better sound than among those but the shine is more suit for hip hop and its bass is less tighter.


----------



## hakuzen

brian hu said:


> Dear friend : First i need say sorry to your guys ! About the Easy M2 , I think i need Explanation something here : i always listen to head-fi guys suggest, so some good customer suggest me sell Sendiy M2 , and after i talk with My supplier who is making Sendiy M2 , the factory  said he can make same as original one,sound / driver/ and nozzle all of them same, after he have send me sample, i have checked  the sample , sound is same with sendiy M2 ,so i decided to make it , after he make it , the factory don't tell me they  change the driver until the customer received the Easy M2 , at that time i was Surprise Of that, and i have asking factory, he said sendiy M2 driver will not in stock again , and this easy m2 driver is better, easy to driver, use more time, and steady , and sound is similar as sendiy m2 , but some of my customer who received this said sound is different, so i am very upset about this , also i am sorry to this , i will solve this problem, if the customer who by the easy M2 before , we will give 7 usd refund or if you have other demand , please talk with me . i am a reliable seller , just hope your guys know , what the truth is ! if your guys have any question, please talking with me ! i will of course solve it ! thank you ! my dear friend ! ! !


 

 thanks for the long awaited explanation. as long as the delivery waiting; got full refund (60 days delivery guarantee), thanks; if the package ever arrives, i'll send it back. so everything is ok here.


----------



## Akmola Lola

guys, just a question, Hifiman HE-350 is on massdrop and still active i think, worth to get?


----------



## bhazard

akmola lola said:


> guys, just a question, Hifiman HE-350 is on massdrop and still active i think, worth to get?


 
 Considering the model it is based off of was $150+ back in the day, absolutely.


----------



## Podster

bhazard said:


> Considering the model it is based off of was $150+ back in the day, absolutely.




For $99 this was a no brainer fir me and probably the cans that started it all for the HiFi-Man


----------



## hakuzen

akmola lola said:


> guys, just a question, Hifiman HE-350 is on massdrop and still active i think, worth to get?


 

 joined the RE-00 drop, but didn't join the HE-350 until knowing if customs taxes are charged (HE-350 would cost +$150 between international shipping and taxes). it has new drivers (trying to fix HE-300 weaks), so nobody knows how they will sound; i hope they re-launch the drop, after reading reviews and knowing exact cost, so i won't have to regret for not joining now.


----------



## carltonh

Does anyone have the SMSL Idol yet? I wonder how it compares to the Audioquest and HiFimeDIY DACs, and any other related. I don't have any of those, but might consider one. I already have the Fiio Q1 which is great, but a little bigger.


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> Does anyone have the SMSL Idol yet? I wonder how it compares to the Audioquest and HiFimeDIY DACs, and any other related. I don't have any of those, but might consider one. I already have the Fiio Q1 which is great, but a little bigger.




+1, I'm also really curious about it. I've been very close to pulling the trigger on it several times but for some reason there always seem to be a IEM purchase coming in the way


----------



## crabdog

@Lurk650 new MusicMaker iem for ya mate:


http://tinyurl.com/hxbmnyp


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> @Lurk650
> new MusicMaker iem for ya mate:
> 
> 
> ...


 Ting again? getting confusing more and more, with the tomahawk vs go pro tomahawk vs high impedance tomahawk now old Ting, new iem Ting, hahahaha for 28$ why not..


----------



## TwinACStacks

akmola lola said:


> Ting again? getting confusing more and more, with the tomahawk vs go pro tomahawk vs high impedance tomahawk now old Ting, new iem Ting, hahahaha for 28$ why not..


 






 Maybe this time they will get dat Ting right....
  
  
 I should be punished.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> *Maybe this time they will get dat Ting right....*
> 
> 
> I should be punished.
> ...


 
  
 LOL. That was very funny!


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog, looks like the KZ EDR2 kind of. 3 orders already, who got it? Unfortunately I'm tapped out for a while and got more IEMs than I need


----------



## 1clearhead

sylmar said:


> Thanks mate. Ordered them immediately.


 
  
 Good to hear! You'll really enjoy them with the "full package" he offers.....and a lot of accessories for his going price! This is the exact package I bought months ago from Sendiy Audio. I like how the black nozzles sounds almost identical to my FL800's, but warmer!
  
 No joke on that package, though!.....


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Review of the TFZ Series One is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16094
  
 Enjoy
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> The Review of the TFZ Series One is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16094
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just read your review!.....Love the quality and look of the whole housing down to the very end of the wire. Nice!


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Good to hear! You'll really enjoy them with the "full package" he offers.....and a lot of accessories for his going price! This is the exact package I bought months ago from Sendiy Audio. I like how the black nozzles sounds almost identical to my FL800's, but warmer!
> 
> No joke on that package, though!.....




I don't really care about packaging that much, but yeah, that's by far the most impressive packaging I've ever seen for an IEM..


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I don't really care about packaging that much, but yeah, *that's by far the most impressive packaging I've ever seen for an IEM*..


 

 +1


----------



## kendfw

brian hu said:


> Dear friend : First i need say sorry to your guys ! About the Easy M2 , I think i need Explanation something here : i always listen to head-fi guys suggest, so some good customer suggest me sell Sendiy M2 , and after i talk with My supplier who is making Sendiy M2 , the factory  said he can make same as original one,sound / driver/ and nozzle all of them same, after he have send me sample, i have checked  the sample , sound is same with sendiy M2 ,so i decided to make it , after he make it , the factory don't tell me they  change the driver until the customer received the Easy M2 , at that time i was Surprise Of that, and i have asking factory, he said sendiy M2 driver will not in stock again , and this easy m2 driver is better, easy to driver, use more time, and steady , and sound is similar as sendiy m2 , but some of my customer who received this said sound is different, so i am very upset about this , also i am sorry to this , i will solve this problem, if the customer who by the easy M2 before , we will give 7 usd refund or if you have other demand , please talk with me . i am a reliable seller , just hope your guys know , what the truth is ! if your guys have any question, please talking with me ! i will of course solve it ! thank you ! my dear friend ! ! !




I am glad you're trying to resolve the issue. I bought four easy m2 and a sendiy m2 from you. Two of easy m2 are great and my daughter adores them than sendiy m2. You may want to quality check your remaining stock. I wanted to buy another for gifting but afraid about receiving one with heavily recessed mid. Needless to say, I've been pondering about buying more expensive iem directly from China. 

With your initiative to deal with the issue, I will continue to buy iems from you with confidence. Your last suggested iem turned out to be very good and my coworker was very impressed with it. Thanks.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

twinacstacks said:


> Maybe this time they will get dat Ting right....
> 
> 
> I should be punished.
> ...


 
  
  
 Didn't know da braddah knew how for speak da kine Hawaiian pidgin.


----------



## fenodi

anticute said:


> I don't really care about packaging that much, but yeah, that's by far the most impressive packaging I've ever seen for an IEM..







1clearhead said:


> +1



You should see this packaging too  

Original 1MORE E1001 Triple Driver Earphone Dynamic 2BA Hybrid 3 Unit earhud HIFI stereo sound monitor earphone for mobile phone
 http://s.aliexpress.com/Nr2YviAb 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> +1


 





 I Love the Idea of a burn-in Disc.
  








 TWIN


----------



## bhazard

Anyone else loving the newest powerhouse releases lately? TK13, DQSM, SW3, QT5... etc.
  
 I used to focus on bang for the buck here, but now not only are a lot of these new sets great bangs for the buck, they are completely outclassing some top of the line well known IEMs out there while also remaining affordable.
  
 The QT5 is the first earphone I've owned that I ever thought "flagship worthy". It reaches the price point that still remains sane to me despite knowing that I'd love to own a Noble, JH Audio, Translucent, etc. I will own a CIEM of those one day, just not today.
  
 Within a few years, we may even be able to DIY our own affordable flagships. That's what I did in building my home theater speakers, and that became endgame. An earphone made by me, engineered to my spec, for me would be the ultimate set.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> @Lurk650
> new MusicMaker iem for ya mate:
> 
> 
> ...


so many new iems!


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> Anyone else loving the newest powerhouse releases lately? TK13, DQSM, SW3, QT5... etc.
> 
> I used to focus on bang for the buck here, but now not only are a lot of these new sets great bangs for the buck, they are completely outclassing some top of the line well known IEMs out there while also remaining affordable.
> 
> ...


 





 Hazard, of course you and I plan eventually to loan / swap, BUT in the meantime the New DQSM2 is *insanely* good. I pretty much think with burn in It will be right there with the SWIII and QT5 or possibly even surpass them. I really can't tell yet as they are on the Burner but my OOTB impressions and intuition tell me this could happen.
  








 TWIN


----------



## kendfw

twinacstacks said:


> I Love the Idea of a burn-in Disc.
> 
> TWIN




For those of you who bought sendiy m2, it comes with a burn in disk, printed on the CD-ROM. 

@1clearhead and @twinacstacks: what are the differences in SQ between $10s and $100s iems? Right now, i have puro iem500, sendiy m2, easy m2, easy 2015 ie800 and a few others mainstream iems like bose and beat.


----------



## kimD

After listening with my Remax 600m still the best for lower $50 ranges, the mids forward with pretty sweet for those vacals and cleaned & rich treble and pretty nice bass as well.

Highly recommended for dual balanced armature drives and selling for $35 only.

I'm loving it so much now 

Added for comparison to Westone AM Pro 10, there is not that great than 600m, maybe due to single BA driver for unbalance sounds and not nice as 600m 







Edit: comes with nice pouch too


----------



## bluxheart

kimd said:


> After listening with my Remax 600m still the best for lower $50 ranges, the mids forward with pretty sweet for those vacals and cleaned & rich treble and pretty nice bass as well.
> 
> Highly recommended for dual balanced armature drives and selling for $35 only.
> 
> ...




How's this compared to hybrid drivers like hlsx808?


----------



## kimD

bluxheart said:


> How's this compared to hybrid drivers like hlsx808?




Not too sure about Hlsx808 cause I haven't listening before 

IF you ask me about LZ-A3 for sure this is 600m was winner for mids and treble as well, just excepted bass from LZ-A3 really drive you crazy on these


----------



## carltonh

I want to update on HLSX 808 vs. **** UES. These are my top two, despite having three $100 IEMs: the Sony XB90, the Velodyne Vpulse, and the Philips S1. The sound quality of these two I rate equal. When I prefer a well done mild V, I prefer the 808. If I prefer a more balanced sound, then the **** UES. However, the UES occasionally has a MMCX issue where I have to adjust the left MMCX connection or it has no sound.
  
 I'm not sure whether such an issue should be reportable/refundable. I mean, it works 90% of the time, then I take10 seconds adjusting it, then it's fine for another 10 minutes. I've also confirmed it is the IEM (left only) by using another MMCX cable with the same frequency of adjustment required. I've owned the UES just a few days over a month.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Anyone else loving the newest powerhouse releases lately? TK13, DQSM, SW3, QT5... etc.
> 
> I used to focus on bang for the buck here, but now not only are a lot of these new sets great bangs for the buck, they are completely outclassing some top of the line well known IEMs out there while also remaining affordable.
> 
> ...


 

 For real, its getting cray cray. As much as I disliked the SWIII treble (nitpicking more than anything) they really are getting closer and closer to so called flagships from western brands. Things like the  T3, Rose BR5, Pudding and Capuchino gets me more excited than anything from noble these days. 
  
 Very good time to be in the game. I will have the new DQSM tmr so I will see how that fares but instinct tells me they are gonna be a doozy   I am moving away from the budget segment myself because the more expensive sets are still retaining bang for buck albeit at a much higher level. I can see many people being happy with any of the aforementioned iems me thinks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Holy schiit the LZ-A2S is amazing. 

It's incredible guys. 

Buy a pair. 

Now


----------



## crabdog

hisoundfi said:


> Holy schiit the LZ-A2S is amazing.
> 
> It's incredible guys.
> 
> ...


 
 Ohh dayum...another for the wishlist really? I hope the highs are a bit more tame than the z03a? Give us moar details please!


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> For real, its getting cray cray. As much as I disliked the SWIII treble (nitpicking more than anything) they really are getting closer and closer to so called flagships from western brands. Things like the  T3, Rose BR5, Pudding and Capuchino gets me more excited than anything from noble these days.
> 
> Very good time to be in the game. I will have the new DQSM tmr so I will see how that fares but instinct tells me they are gonna be a doozy   I am moving away from the budget segment myself because the more expensive sets are still retaining bang for buck albeit at a much higher level. I can see many people being happy with any of the aforementioned iems me thinks.


 





 Ditto Tamal. They have REALLY stepped up their Game.... I have a hunch your instinct is correct.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> Holy schiit the LZ-A2S is amazing.
> 
> It's incredible guys.
> 
> ...


 





 HiFi you just made the wait until Tuesday, incredibly hard.....
  
 Wait until you hear the DQSM2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

twinacstacks said:


> HiFi you just made the wait until Tuesday, incredibly hard.....
> 
> Wait until you hear the DQSM2 :veryevil:
> 
> TWIN


I have them on the way buddy. 

In the meanwhile I'm loving these A2S!


----------



## kimD

hisoundfi said:


> I have them on the way buddy.
> 
> In the meanwhile I'm loving these A2S!




Seem that design are fatty, can easily hold it as well?


----------



## Hisoundfi

kimd said:


> Seem that design are fatty, can easily hold it as well?


They fit great


----------



## kimD

hisoundfi said:


> They fit great




But non memory wire should worst for walking condition right.. Nvm will be find out myself


----------



## AudioDHD

saoshyant said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the Rose Earphone in that picture is the BR5, not the Puddin.







True , this is the Rose Pudding. So prefer the look of the BR5s clear casing but would go for the Pudding because of its DynamicDriver handling the lower frequencies.

Update there is a Pudding with clear housing also:


----------



## bhazard

What makes the a2s so good? Better than the a2?


----------



## kimD

Ins't sound A2s better than A3?
Anyone can confirm


----------



## HiFiChris

Just uploaded my review of the inexpensive yet sound-wise flawless HiFime optical S/PDIF DAC, including comparisons to other devices: http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifime-spdif-optical-9018-dac/reviews/16096


----------



## Niyologist

hifichris said:


> Just uploaded my review of the inexpensive yet sound-wise flawless HiFime optical S/PDIF DAC, including comparisons to other devices: http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifime-spdif-optical-9018-dac/reviews/16096


 
  
 This is neat HiFiChris. I will get this soon. 
  
 Also Roy from Homeesen had contacted me on FB and the Chinese company selsl all types of headphones. Except for CIEMs. They sell Dual Dynamic IEMs that is said to specialize in 3D Sound. I will look into more of this soon. 
  
 http://en.howmeisheng.com/_d276314404.htm


----------



## Riisalat

twinacstacks said:


> HiFi you just made the wait until Tuesday, incredibly hard.....
> 
> Wait until you hear the DQSM2 :veryevil:
> 
> TWIN



I have a hunch on the dqsm as well. I have a feeling the dqsm would be great. 

The only reason my wallet is going to have 70 bucks not spent on the a2s because of the way it looks. Why china ? Why make it look like a papaya.


----------



## Townyj

Must resist dqsm d2... only had my tk13 for a week now. Ughhhh!


----------



## ForceMajeure

bhazard said:


> Anyone else loving the newest powerhouse releases lately? TK13, DQSM, SW3, QT5... etc.
> 
> I used to focus on bang for the buck here, but now not only are a lot of these new sets great bangs for the buck, they are completely outclassing some top of the line well known IEMs out there while also remaining affordable.
> 
> ...


 
 Why within a few years? Come join us to the dark side of the Home Made IEM in the DIY section http://www.head-fi.org/t/430688/home-made-iems/4785#post_12613471
 I am talking about taking it to another level making your own CIEM as the Pros do, including acrylic design and stuff. information on how to make crossover design, BAs etc...it's a bit expensive to get materials first, but you can buy everything for not too much money especially if you are willing to use taobao/aliexpress. You can also find there the same universal shells used for some of the latest hybrids that seems to get all the hype and so on...


----------



## AudioDHD

forcemajeure said:


> Why within a few years? Come join us to the dark side of the Home Made IEM in the DIY section http://www.head-fi.org/t/430688/home-made-iems/4785#post_12613471
> I am talking about taking it to another level making your own CIEM as the Pros do, including acrylic design and stuff. information on how to make crossover design, BAs etc...it's a bit expensive to get materials first, but you can buy everything for not too much money especially if you are willing to use taobao/aliexpress. You can also find there the same universal shells used for some of the latest hybrids that seems to get all the hype and so on...




This is where its @! maybe the only affordable way forward beyond speculated Rose Puds , newbie DSQM 2 and established big boys the SW3s and what appears to be the current top dog the QT5s ...


----------



## robervaul

hisoundfi said:


> I have them on the way buddy.
> 
> In the meanwhile I'm loving these A2S!



I'd like to read the comparison (DQSM D2) with Oriveti Primacy / Fidue A83. This makes it TOTL.


----------



## crabdog

Oh now that looks nice!

 Bah just realized it's been around for ages already...


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Oh now that looks nice!
> 
> 
> Bah just realized it's been around for ages already...




That B1 is a real powerhouse too


----------



## Saoshyant

Everyone's all getting excited about the DSQM 2 and LZ-A2S, and I'm just here trying out Easy's new detachable earbud.  It's showing a bit of promise so far, decent bass for an earbud, that's for sure.


----------



## bhazard

forcemajeure said:


> Why within a few years? Come join us to the dark side of the Home Made IEM in the DIY section http://www.head-fi.org/t/430688/home-made-iems/4785#post_12613471
> I am talking about taking it to another level making your own CIEM as the Pros do, including acrylic design and stuff. information on how to make crossover design, BAs etc...it's a bit expensive to get materials first, but you can buy everything for not too much money especially if you are willing to use taobao/aliexpress. You can also find there the same universal shells used for some of the latest hybrids that seems to get all the hype and so on...




Ohhh wow you've got my interest. I definitely have to check this out.


----------



## audio123

wew so classy!


----------



## Saoshyant

kimd said:


> After listening with my Remax 600m still the best for lower $50 ranges, the mids forward with pretty sweet for those vacals and cleaned & rich treble and pretty nice bass as well.
> 
> Highly recommended for dual balanced armature drives and selling for $35 only.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting design to hold the tips.  Massdrop has a new IEM that uses the same holder design with an interesting look.  Never heard of the brand before:  Fanmusic.


----------



## CoiL

Isn`t Ostry tips held/packaged like this?


----------



## Judge17

HiFiChris,
  
 Nice review. perfect timing as I was looking at that DAC today.


----------



## vapman

robervaul said:


> I'd like to read the comparison (DQSM D2) with Oriveti Primacy / Fidue A83. This makes it TOTL.




I've heard the DSQM has better bass and SQ both than the tk13. If its true I have to hear it.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I Love the Idea of a burn-in Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mines came with different selections of songs sorted from different categories. It even has "hotel California"!.....a goodie, if I may say!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kimd said:


> After listening with my Remax 600m still the best for lower $50 ranges, the mids forward with pretty sweet for those vacals and cleaned & rich treble and pretty nice bass as well.
> 
> Highly recommended for dual balanced armature drives and selling for $35 only.
> 
> ...


 
  
 They are really good and definitely a keeper! .....REMAX hit the spot with these gems!
  


kendfw said:


> For those of you who bought sendiy m2, it comes with a burn in disk, printed on the CD-ROM.
> 
> *@1clearhead and @twinacstacks: what are the differences in SQ between $10s and $100s iems? Right now, i have puro iem500, sendiy m2, easy m2, easy 2015 ie800 and a few others mainstream iems like bose and beat.*


 
  
 if you ask me, it's all about preference and what you're satisfied with. "Just a couple of things you should keep in mind".....louder, pricier, or even a branded name does not always, or necessarily mean it's better!  What to look for as you're climbing up the ladder for the best sound signature possible -the widest soundstage and depth possible with good placement of instruments with great extended details from end to end never sounding overly harsh or sibilant, and the liveliest transparent vocals that leaves a very lasting impression of satisfaction.
  
 Note: Others may differ.....


----------



## Folly

The IPSDI Dolphins (HF107) arrived today. Fit was quite tricky with the supplied tips, but after some fiddling to get good seal they sound quite decent. Bass is tight, mids are clearly forward, and highs slightly rolled off. OOTB upon initial listen I find they are worth the 16 bucks, but after 20 minutes or so of listening they are giving me a headache. Not really sure why or how to describe it but they sound harsh and are hurting my ears, even at lower volumes. Maybe its a defective pair, or maybe they're just not the sound signature i'm accustomed to, as I tend to prefer slightly warm and smooth sound but with good detail. Gonna burn in and try again later


----------



## 452293

My HLSX--808/Magaosi M1 arrived two days ago, I purchased from their taobao store and forwarded it to Singapore. OOTB, I am surprised how good it sounds. The presentation is 3D, soundstage is wide, deep bass, crisp high. It can reproduce guitar and drum in a very realistic way. But there is slight sibilant, and I guess the peaky high hurt my ear a little if I try to turn the volume up. That's OOTB experience, now I will continue let it burn in for at least 100hrs.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> Mines came with different selections of songs sorted from different categories. It even has "hotel California"!.....a goodie, if I may say!  :etysmile:
> 
> 
> They are really good and definitely a keeper! .....REMAX hit the spot with these gems!
> ...




Is there anywhere to purchase the original Sendiy M2 or have they been completely discontinued?


----------



## kirancr7

Here you go.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M2-Hi-End-Blackwood-Hi-Res-HIFI-In-Ear-Headphones-with-dynamic-sound/32671325853.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.UOQ3Ex&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_2&btsid=726425c9-f8e5-4c07-8d89-7b71412c962f


----------



## nolife1123

trumpethead said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase the original Sendiy M2 or have they been completely discontinued?


 
 They're fresh at Easy's shop


----------



## MuZo2

trumpethead said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase the original Sendiy M2 or have they been completely discontinued?


 


1clearhead said:


> OK! For those who are looking for the true original "*Sendiy M2" by Sendiy Audio*, which he offers the "total package" without any copycats or degrading the drivers! I've finally got the real, true owner to display it from taobao to Aliexpress!....thanks to my Chinese friends at work which help with the translation and set-up and chatting back and forth with the originator of the Sendiy M2!
> 
> These are the "real-deal" and after burning them in past 100 hours "both nozzles" can be easily used with confident! *NOTE: Please, DO NOT confuse them with Easy M2*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahmad313

1clearhead said:


> Mines came with different selections of songs sorted from different categories. It even has "hotel California"!.....a goodie, if I may say!  :etysmile:
> 
> 
> They are really good and definitely a keeper! .....REMAX hit the spot with these gems!
> ...



I m pretty much agree with your description for a satisfying IEM. 
So can you please recommend a IEM has all the qualities as you mention above. 
DQSM D2, QT5, SW3, ROSE PUDDING or any other.,,,,


----------



## Lurk650

Got my TK13 to over 200hrs. They have hit the sweet spot of Bass and Treble coherency. I may never buy another single dynamic again.


----------



## CGrish

The HLSX-808 are growing on me!
  
 I didn't like them much in my initial impressions, but burn in (not sure if it's my ears or the drivers) has made something great out of these. The treble is no longer piercing to my sensitive eardrums at any . The bass, which was originally a bit boomy, has now tamed to just being emphasized, but not interfering. Midrange hasn't changed much, it's a little cold, but accurate. Maybe I'm just noticing, but I think soundstage has improved.
  
 I'll be reviewing the HLSX-808 as soon as school is over in a week! (KZ-HDS1 coming after)


----------



## 1clearhead

chongjc said:


> My HLSX--808/Magaosi M1 arrived two days ago, I purchased from their taobao store and forwarded it to Singapore. OOTB, I am surprised how good it sounds. The presentation is 3D, soundstage is wide, deep bass, crisp high. *It can reproduce guitar and drum in a very realistic way.* But there is slight sibilant, and I guess the peaky high hurt my ear a little if I try to turn the volume up. That's OOTB experience, now I will continue let it burn in for at least 100hrs.


 
  
 Yea, the realistic sounding guitar, other instrumental strings, and drums is what amazed me about these!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


trumpethead said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase the original Sendiy M2 or have they been completely discontinued?


 
   
 No, they never were discontinued and you can find them here.....
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M2-Hi-End-Blackwood-Hi-Res-HIFI-In-Ear-Headphones-with-dynamic-sound/32671325853.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.S4V19a&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_2&btsid=1f548de7-3850-41e2-bb04-ff52bf973d2c
  
    Quote:


kirancr7 said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M2-Hi-End-Blackwood-Hi-Res-HIFI-In-Ear-Headphones-with-dynamic-sound/32671325853.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.UOQ3Ex&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_10008_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_2&btsid=726425c9-f8e5-4c07-8d89-7b71412c962f


 
  
 Thanks for the help 'Kirancr7'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ahmad313 said:


> I m pretty much agree with your description for a satisfying IEM.
> So can you please recommend a IEM has all the qualities as you mention above.
> DQSM D2, QT5, SW3, ROSE PUDDING or any other.,,,,


 
  
 You can start by looking through my "profile list" on my top picks (just click on my Avatar, or head-fi Name to see). Or, you can check with others here, which I'm sure are well qualified to recommend even higher costing models.....only if you're willing to spend that much.


----------



## brunoperruci

Hello, I'm new here
  
 I listen to punk rock songs like NOFX, The Ramones, The Clash and I'm looking for a sub $30 dollars IEM, anybody can recommend me one?
  
 Thank you!


----------



## crabdog

brunoperruci said:


> Hello, I'm new here
> 
> I listen to punk rock songs like NOFX, The Ramones, The Clash and I'm looking for a under U$30 dollars IEM, anybody can recommend one?
> 
> Thank you!


 
 Tenmake Piano is fantastic imo:
http://tinyurl.com/hx96j4c
  
 If you're looking for a standard styled earphone you might want to take a look at the MusicMaker TK Maple:
http://tinyurl.com/zo3c9dk


----------



## polychroma23

Hello guys, I've been lurking this thread for about two months now after my Xiaomi Pistons 2.1 died on me (wire got bitten off by a household rat). I just ordered my first set of 'phones HLSX BK35, Joyroom E107, Rock Zircon. I hope they sound way better than Pistons. Will share my impressions once they arrive.
  
 Thanks for your recommendations!


----------



## brunoperruci

crabdog said:


> Tenmake Piano is fantastic imo:
> http://tinyurl.com/hx96j4c
> 
> If you're looking for a standard styled earphone you might want to take a look at the MusicMaker TK Maple:
> http://tinyurl.com/zo3c9dk


 

 Thank you @crabdog.
  
 I was looking the Tennmak shop and saw the Tennmak Pro, do you know if it is good? It looks like the Shure Se-215


----------



## Lurk650

brunoperruci said:


> Hello, I'm new here
> 
> I listen to punk rock songs like NOFX, The Ramones, The Clash and I'm looking for a sub $30 dollars IEM, anybody can recommend me one?
> 
> Thank you!




As crabdog said, the Maple sounds fantastic with Rock music. If in the US, grab a pack of Auvio tips off EBay, Amazon or tour local RadioShack. If they have them.


----------



## brunoperruci

lurk650 said:


> As crabdog said, the Maple sounds fantastic with Rock music. If in the US, grab a pack of Auvio tips off EBay, Amazon or tour local RadioShack. If they have them.


 
 For rock music the Maple is better than Piano?


----------



## Lurk650

brunoperruci said:


> For rock music the Maple is better than Piano?




Don't have the Piano so I can't make that call.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Got my TK13 to over 200hrs. They have hit the sweet spot of Bass and Treble coherency. I may never buy another single dynamic again.


 
  
 interesting to see how long you lasted hahahhaa


----------



## 452293

For those who are interested in HLSX--808 or BK35, you can now get them on Amazon. It's the official distribution channel and stock provided directly by HLSX. Search for "Magaosi". For BK35, it's cheaper on Amazon than on AE or Taobao.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01G9Y1612/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1464675776&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=magaosi&dpPl=1&dpID=31VSgRFHHbL&ref=plSrch


----------



## waveriderhawaii

brunoperruci said:


> Hello, I'm new here
> 
> I listen to punk rock songs like NOFX, The Ramones, The Clash and I'm looking for a sub $30 dollars IEM, anybody can recommend me one?
> 
> Thank you!


 
  
  
 With the head-fi discount, you are right in line for getting the HLSX-808. I use these and listen to tons of Clash, Joy Division, Buzzcocks, Killing Joke etc. These sound GREAT with all genres of Rock. Wanna special treat? Wanna hear stuff you never heard before? Want something that will outclass some earphones 10 or even 20 times the price of these? Do it. Just do it dude. Msg Easy on AliEX and say you want the Head-fi member discount.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


----------



## yoowan

cgrish said:


> The HLSX-808 are growing on me!
> 
> I didn't like them much in my initial impressions, but burn in (not sure if it's my ears or the drivers) has made something great out of these. The treble is no longer piercing to my sensitive eardrums at any . The bass, which was originally a bit boomy, has now tamed to just being emphasized, but not interfering. Midrange hasn't changed much, it's a little cold, but accurate. Maybe I'm just noticing, but I think soundstage has improved.
> 
> I'll be reviewing the HLSX-808 as soon as school is over in a week! (KZ-HDS1 coming after)


 

 Exactly the same experience over here. Boomy bass got reigned in and the slight harshness disappeared also. For the price it's an incredible experience. On the other hand the midrange is for my taste too thin (or cold as you say). I like a warmer sound signature than this one. So because of the low price on Easy I ordered yesterday the 1 more triple driver. Let's see if this one will suit my tastes more. I also think I'm done with buying iems under 50$.


----------



## CoiL

yoowan said:


> cgrish said:
> 
> 
> > The HLSX-808 are growing on me!
> ...


 
 Hope it wont be the case with me. Well... at same time I "hope so" ...so I could order BK35 wood or BK50


----------



## yoowan

coil said:


> Hope it wont be the case with me. Well... at same time I "hope so" ...so I could order BK35 wood or BK50


 

 We're all after this end-game iem that probably doesn't exist. I always find it strange that a new iem I'm very enthusiastic about gets bland after a while and then you crave after something new. I'm now even at a stage that I make sure a new iem arrives before the blandness sets in. A sure sign of an addiction. Good that I'm conscious of this so that I can start working on this illness.  On the other hand if there was an end-game iem this hobby wouldn't be as fascinating and head-fi just a few boring posts long. What else would we do with our lives?


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Hope it wont be the case with me. Well... at same time I "hope so" ...so I could order BK35 wood or BK50


 
 Aha. I'm very curious about those too but will wait for someone with a fatter wallet to try them first. After all there are so many tasty iem in that price range now and my wishlist refuses to stop growing.


----------



## crabdog

brunoperruci said:


> Thank you @crabdog.
> 
> I was looking the Tennmak shop and saw the Tennmak Pro, do you know if it is good? It looks like the Shure Se-215


 
 I haven't tried the Pro but there have been positive comments on it. It's supposedly similar in sound signature to the Piano but with less bass.
@Paulpark222 posted his impressions here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak/45#post_12492492


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> Hope it wont be the case with me. Well... at same time I "hope so" ...so I could order BK35 wood or BK50




Coil did you get Shozy Zeros? Peter thinks its a must have for $60 h34r: Please dont let my inadequate subjective description put you off m8 ! they really are keepers!


----------



## thingol

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MUSUN-Metal-Moving-Armature-sport-waterproof-Stereo-HiFi-Music-Earphone-Headphones-fone-de-ouvido-auriculares-for/32627937884.html
  
 anyone tried these?
  
 they are on their way im quite curious


----------



## Denov31

Guys, I still don't know what's the purpose of this thread, the OP listed the chinese brands but he didn't mention which one is good and which one is not... Anyways can someone please recap what is the current all-around bang-for-the-buck chinese IEM that someone can buy and not regret? Is it true that the sound quality of some chinese and much more expensive western brands is the same but the price difference is because of marketing expenses and brand name shenanigans? Please help.


----------



## crabdog

denov31 said:


> Guys, I still don't know what's the purpose of this thread, the OP listed the chinese brands but he didn't mention which one is good and which one is not... Anyways can someone please recap what is the current all-around bang-for-the-buck chinese IEM that someone can buy and not regret? Is it true that the sound quality of some chinese and much more expensive western brands is the same but the price difference is because of marketing expenses and brand name shenanigans? Please help.


 
 Yes it's true. Tell us what you're willing to pay and we can give recommendations.


----------



## Denov31

Thanks for the quick reply sir. I don't really have a specific preference but I do prefer punchy but not so bloated bass, good sound separation. Isolation not very important, shape not very important. I am currently in china so it will be easy to buy from taobao, I got the MEE P1 a week ago but returned it because although the sound stage was great but it lacked the bass. I was looking forward to get the Westone W40 (expensive stuff) but I stumbled upon this thread and thought that maybe I could find a good deal and save me some hard earned bucks. Ready to pay about 250$


----------



## Sylmar

1clearhead said:


> Good to hear! You'll really enjoy them with the "full package" he offers.....and a lot of accessories for his going price! This is the exact package I bought months ago from Sendiy Audio. I like how the black nozzles sounds almost identical to my FL800's, but warmer!
> 
> No joke on that package, though!.....


 
 Looking forward to receiving it!
  
 I also read that the KZ ED9 nozzles fit so I look forward to trying those out as well and see if they make a difference in sound.


----------



## crabdog

denov31 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply sir. I don't really have a specific preference but I do prefer punchy but not so bloated bass, good sound separation. Isolation not very important, shape not very important. I am currently in china so it will be easy to buy from taobao, I got the MEE P1 a week ago but returned it because although the sound stage was great but it lacked the bass. I was looking forward to get the Westone W40 (expensive stuff) but I stumbled upon this thread and thought that maybe I could find a good deal and save me some hard earned bucks. Ready to pay about 250$



Look for the qt5 or Musicmaker Shockwave thread and you should be good. Also the new Rose phones in that range but AFAIK nobody has reviewed them yet


----------



## Denov31

How about these ? http://es.aliexpress.com/item/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/32636736026.html?spm=2114.10010408.100009.4.yvrKhd&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=5f4bdd63-aa97-43ca-a701-6a485f2f8c91&tpp=1
  
 Too good to be true?


----------



## AudioDHD

denov31 said:


> How about these ? http://es.aliexpress.com/item/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/32636736026.html?spm=2114.10010408.100009.4.yvrKhd&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=5f4bdd63-aa97-43ca-a701-6a485f2f8c91&tpp=1
> 
> Too good to be true?




Pretty sure we discussed these a few weeks ago and they had a 30 day wait list to be built by hand and were out of stock.. think one head Fi-er had them on order and will probably report back some time in november 2017 when they show up..


----------



## AudioDHD

denov31 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply sir. I don't really have a specific preference but I do prefer punchy but not so bloated bass, good sound separation. Isolation not very important, shape not very important. I am currently in china so it will be easy to buy from taobao, I got the MEE P1 a week ago but returned it because although the sound stage was great but it lacked the bass. I was looking forward to get the Westone W40 (expensive stuff) but I stumbled upon this thread and thought that maybe I could find a good deal and save me some hard earned bucks. Ready to pay about 250$




For $250 Id go with Crabdogs suggestion .. if you want one IEM and be done with it and you can stretch your budget to $288 then take a look at the ZhiYin QT5 thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/808607/zhiyin-qt5-4ba-1dd-impressions-thread

 Otherwise for less $ theres excellent feedback on the Shockwaves3 and for under $200 theres theres a growing interest in the DSQM2 with impressive initial impressions . Rose Puddings look sweet but nobody has them yet and they are $300+ If you get those please share your experiences with us! 

For $250+ I can only recommend the QT5s as I have them.. only got them today and have been comparing them with my other favorite IEMs , what Ive found is the QT5s take the best aspects of my FidueA83s, IE80s , 808s and Shozy Zeros to a whole new level all in the one IEM.


----------



## Denov31

So the king is the ZhiYin QT5. Sounds good to me. Now I must find a way to get it inside of china since aliexpress doesn't ship domestically and it's no where to be found on taobao. Many thanks sir
  
 Edit: I just talked to the online shop manger he said that there is no way i can get in the mainland china. Pretty sad since they are shipped from here. I think that they do this so that it is hard for the other chinese competitor to obtain their product then copy it.


----------



## CoiL

yoowan said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it wont be the case with me. Well... at same time I "hope so" ...so I could order BK35 wood or BK50
> ...


 
 Naah, my "illness" period is over - I know there will always be something better. I`ve been long time using my WOM-mod but with some more "analytic", complex and live music I still grab my FF-mod... I`m just interested to get something in between them and since I haven`t tried DD+BA yet, decided to give 808 an opportunity due to lot of praise it gets here.
 Like I said, if 808 won`t satisfy me, then going for BK50 or BK35 (due to lower price) because I`m mids & soundstage junkie.
  


audiodhd said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it wont be the case with me. Well... at same time I "hope so" ...so I could order BK35 wood or BK50
> ...


 
 No. According to reviews and impressions (subjective) they don`t seem to offer me much and for that money... I`ll rather get something else from DD+BA setup or save for TK13.


----------



## 452293

denov31 said:


> So the king is the ZhiYin QT5. Sounds good to me. Now I must find a way to get it inside of china since aliexpress doesn't ship domestically and it's no where to be found on taobao. Many thanks sir
> 
> Edit: I just talked to the online shop manger he said that there is no way i can get in the mainland china. Pretty sad since they are shipped from here. I think that they do this so that it is hard for the other chinese competitor to obtain their product then copy it.


 
  
 It's available on Taobao
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-1422460457.37.8By69u&id=524515351205


----------



## Denov31

Many thanks bro you saved me from a sad night. xD
  
 Edit: You're sure this is a genuine ZhiYin QT5?


----------



## 452293

denov31 said:


> Many thanks bro you saved me from a sad night. xD


 
 No prob bro!


----------



## Podster

denov31 said:


> How about these ? http://es.aliexpress.com/item/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/32636736026.html?spm=2114.10010408.100009.4.yvrKhd&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=5f4bdd63-aa97-43ca-a701-6a485f2f8c91&tpp=1
> 
> Too good to be true?


 

 I'm thinking we may get some impressions on these from @peter123 soon


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> I'm thinking we may get some impressions on these from @peter123 soon


 

 this iem looks promising imo


----------



## crabdog

Anyone tried the QingYin 20 yet? Curious how it compares with the 808. They're on my wishlist but got a couple others I want to try first.
http://tinyurl.com/hh6ag2v


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Anyone tried the QingYin 20 yet? Curious how it compares with the 808. They're on my wishlist but got a couple others I want to try first.
> http://tinyurl.com/hh6ag2v


 

 they are on my wishlist too
 look marvellous!


----------



## robervaul

New FLAGSHIP model is coming, FIDUE SIRIUS - Hybrid 5 ways, 4BA + 1DD, Premium IEM.
 More information will be released soon.


----------



## Podster

robervaul said:


> New FLAGSHIP model is coming, FIDUE SIRIUS - Hybrid 5 ways, 4BA + 1DD, Premium IEM.
> More information will be released soon.


 

 Looks nice, seems the single DD 4 BA is what a lot of the DIY'ers are doing at the moment too. By what I've been reading many feel the DD Hybrid is a better option than a 5 or 6 BA only
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jury is still out for me until I try a couple head to head


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Looks nice, seems the single DD 4 BA is what a lot of the DIY'ers are doing at the moment too. By what I've been reading many feel the DD Hybrid is a better option than a 5 or 6 BA only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 My personal opinion here is that BAs just can't deliver the impact or naturalness of a Dynamic for Bass and Sub Bass frequencies. Having the combination gives the best of both worlds.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## bluxheart

chongjc said:


> My HLSX--808/Magaosi M1 arrived two days ago, I purchased from their taobao store and forwarded it to Singapore. OOTB, I am surprised how good it sounds. The presentation is 3D, soundstage is wide, deep bass, crisp high. It can reproduce guitar and drum in a very realistic way. But there is slight sibilant, and I guess the peaky high hurt my ear a little if I try to turn the volume up. That's OOTB experience, now I will continue let it burn in for at least 100hrs.




What's the taobao link to this? Authentic?


----------



## robervaul

podster said:


> Looks nice, seems the single DD 4 BA is what a lot of the DIY'ers are doing at the moment too. By what I've been reading many feel the DD Hybrid is a better option than a 5 or 6 BA only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Bye bye Pudding.


----------



## Denov31

chongjc said:


> It's available on Taobao
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-1422460457.37.8By69u&id=524515351205


 
 You know if this is genuine or not?


----------



## FUYU

robervaul said:


> New FLAGSHIP model is coming, FIDUE SIRIUS - Hybrid 5 ways, 4BA + 1DD, Premium IEM.
> More information will be released soon.




While it looks amazing, I guess price will be around the 800-1000$ mark. It's probably just FIDUEs answer to the DUNU DN4001


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Naah, my "illness" period is over - I know there will always be something better. I`ve been long time using my WOM-mod but with some more "analytic", complex and live music I still grab my FF-mod... I`m just interested to get something in between them and since I haven`t tried DD+BA yet, decided to give 808 an opportunity due to lot of praise it gets here.
> Like I said, if 808 won`t satisfy me, then going for BK50 or BK35 (due to lower price) because I`m mids & soundstage junkie.
> 
> No. According to reviews and impressions (subjective) they don`t seem to offer me much and for that money... I`ll rather get something else from DD+BA setup or save for TK13.


 
 Save up for the TK13, it will be worth it.


----------



## robervaul

fuyu said:


> While it looks amazing, I guess price will be around the 800-1000$ mark. It's probably just FIDUEs answer to the DUNU DN4001


 
 Just FIDUEs answer to the Pudding


----------



## Saoshyant

I'd say it's too early to write off the Puddin. I know their earbud is phenomenal, as a few others can attest to.


----------



## 452293

bluxheart said:


> What's the taobao link to this? Authentic?


 
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385993.1997994373.d4919385.KOV3Fd&id=529152350585&_u=vo8n8gkc559
 It's authentic, the seller is HLSX founder himself. 


denov31 said:


> You know if this is genuine or not?


 
  
 Don't think there's any fake ZhiYin out there.


----------



## FUYU

robervaul said:


> Just FIDUEs answer to the Pudding



....which anyone has yet to buy.


----------



## audio123

the new fidue sirius
  
 Hybrid 5 ways, 4BA + 1DD
  
  
 edit: didnt know it was posted earlier


----------



## kimD

Zhiyin Z2000 come with detachable cable as well, but price from $15-20 only 
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/YZvIbiqq


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Zhiyin Z2000 come with detachable cable as well, but price from $15-20 only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yup had that one on my wishlist for ages. Trying to decide if I'll buy one more expensive iem or lotsa cheap ones.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Yup had that one on my wishlist for ages. Trying to decide if I'll buy one more expensive iem or lotsa cheap ones.




Usually you can get those cheapest, but doesn't come with detachable cable 

Over this few months, I'd did some cable replacement by owned, felt like lazy now

RHA 750 I did too


----------



## Lurk650

Anybody? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Go-Pro-FAAEAL-300ohm-In-Ear-Earbuds-High-Impedance-300ohms-Flat-Head-Plug-Earburd-Alloy/519064_32671274875.html


----------



## polychroma23

Asked Easy for a comparison between HLSX 808 and BK35. He told me BK35 is better because of the better mids and bigger soundstage. Well, gotta hear to believe it


----------



## Lurk650

Just an FYI, Amazon has the 200gb SD Cards for $60 same day prime shipping. Today only. Got one in my Xduoo X3


----------



## Denov31

Shure SE535(316$)  *or*  QT5(302$)  *or*  Dunu DN-2002(378)  *or*  Westone W40(378$)?


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Naah, my "illness" period is over - I know there will always be something better. I`ve been long time using my WOM-mod but with some more "analytic", complex and live music I still grab my FF-mod... I`m just interested to get something in between them and since I haven`t tried DD+BA yet, decided to give 808 an opportunity due to lot of praise it gets here.
> ...


 
 It probably makes more sense to save for TK13 but Magaosi/HLSX has initiated interest in their products, especially upcoming BK50. Will think about it.
 Btw, how is TK13 midrange for men vocals and contrabass/saxophone? And I`m not talking about mid-bass - I hate mid-bass boost!
  
 Quote:


polychroma23 said:


> Asked Easy for a comparison between HLSX 808 and BK35. He told me BK35 is better because of the better mids and bigger soundstage. Well, gotta hear to believe it


 
 While I would like to believe that - I NEVER believe any word AE sellers are telling. We have no idea about that judgment - what music? what source gear? what tips being used? etc.
 I would take that claim with large grain of salt.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> While I would like to believe that - I NEVER believe any word AE sellers are telling. We have no idea about that judgment - what music? what source gear? what tips being used? etc.
> I would take that claim with large grain of salt.


 

 +1 .....I rather believe on most reviews coming from head-fi forums than to believe any reviews coming from the sellers themselves.


----------



## vapman

coil said:


> While I would like to believe that - I NEVER believe any word AE sellers are telling. We have no idea about that judgment - what music? what source gear? what tips being used? etc.
> I would take that claim with large grain of salt.




Tk13 has very great and controlled bass. Tons of sub bass but no mid bass bloat.


----------



## Lurk650

CoiL, will check tonight. I'm sure very good. Everything sounds natural to me. Got plenty of Kim Waters songs so I got sax for days lol


----------



## polychroma23

coil said:


> While I would like to believe that - I NEVER believe any word AE sellers are telling. We have no idea about that judgment - what music? what source gear? what tips being used? etc.
> I would take that claim with large grain of salt.


 
 +1 I agree. It all comes down to preference, too


----------



## brunoperruci

waveriderhawaii said:


> With the head-fi discount, you are right in line for getting the HLSX-808. I use these and listen to tons of Clash, Joy Division, Buzzcocks, Killing Joke etc. These sound GREAT with all genres of Rock. Wanna special treat? Wanna hear stuff you never heard before? Want something that will outclass some earphones 10 or even 20 times the price of these? Do it. Just do it dude. Msg Easy on AliEX and say you want the Head-fi member discount.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


 

 omg, now i don't know if i buy the HLSX-808, the TNMK Piano or the TNMK Pro.
  
 What a doubt!


----------



## AudioDHD

polychroma23 said:


> Asked Easy for a comparison between HLSX 808 and BK35. He told me BK35 is better because of the better mids and bigger soundstage. Well, gotta hear to believe it




This ties in with what the BK35 designer was quoted as saying about them a few pages ago. He sees them as a step up over 808s for audio enthusiasts. Based on my experience with HLSX 808s (we will always have Rarotonga xo) Id imagine them to be excellent bang for buck and a warmer signature with wooden housing..


----------



## thingol

im looking for 3 kind of headphones - I hope you can give me some advice if there are anything like these in chinese stuff
  
 1: a very good value/price balanced armature earphone. i dont know why, but im very excited about armature
 2: a good and stylish wooden headphone
 3: a multiple driver, very detailed and good soundstage iem
  
  
 if you have any advice, please dont hesitate to tell me!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## jant71

1. Remax 600
 2. http://www.head-fi.org/t/805568/review-discussions-impressions-creative-labs-e-mu-walnut-wood-series-headphones-by-soundtown
 or http://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Open-wooden-headset-Wooden-Headphones/32567072208.html?spm=2114.40010208.4.2.NkX38j perhaps but Alie Chinese wooden headphones aren't the most known quantities.
 3. QT5 or cheaper DQSM D2


----------



## isai

1. Remax 600m
2. Bosshifi b3
3. Sounds like an Endgame headphone ... or should i say unicorn  ?


----------



## Lurk650

My Dolphins have been flying from China for 5 days now


----------



## kimD

isai said:


> 1. Remax 600m
> 2. Bosshifi b3
> 3. Sounds like an Endgame headphone ... or should i say unicorn  ?




I owned 600m now.. very fun iem so fat I'd had, very nice mids & trebles with separate detailed, just mid bass only.. No 2 is xiaomi right, maybe bass are better cause dynamic can produces lot of bass, just the fit uncomfortable for these，otherwise is good iem too


----------



## CGrish

yoowan said:


> Exactly the same experience over here. Boomy bass got reigned in and the slight harshness disappeared also. For the price it's an incredible experience. On the other hand the midrange is for my taste too thin (or cold as you say). I like a warmer sound signature than this one. So because of the low price on Easy I ordered yesterday the 1 more triple driver. Let's see if this one will suit my tastes more. I also think I'm done with buying iems under 50$.



Yeah, I'm not sure if cold is the correct term, but cold is the opposite of warm and that's definitely not what they are so I thought it fit...


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> My Dolphins have been flying from China for 5 days now




My Dolphins came in today Lurk but I have not had time to listen to them yet Maybe one of my fastest orders out of China! They do look interesting for sure and the come with a cute little Y splitter that plugs into a key ring when not in use.


----------



## isai

kimd said:


> I owned 600m now.. very fun iem so fat I'd had, very nice mids & trebles with separate detailed, just mid bass only.. No 2 is xiaomi right, maybe bass are better cause dynamic can produces lot of bass, just the fit uncomfortable for these，otherwise is good iem too




Glad you enjoy the Remax they are pretty good and to me giant killers at their current price, pity they lack some sub bass impact and bigger soundstage but that would make them TOTL. Bosshifi is not xiaomi as far as i know and yep is and hybrid i am surprised it does not get more attention here.


----------



## brunoperruci

isai said:


> Glad you enjoy the Remax they are pretty good and to me giant killers at their current price, pity they lack some sub bass impact and bigger soundstage but that would make them TOTL. Bosshifi is not xiaomi as far as i know and yep is and hybrid i am surprised it does not get more attention here.


 
  
 How about the 600m against the HLSX 808?


----------



## isai

Cant comment vs hlsx as i dont own them yet but have an slow order from china coming, they got a lot of praise here lately.


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> My Dolphins came in today Lurk but I have not had time to listen to them yet Maybe one of my fastest orders out of China! They do look interesting for sure and the come with a cute little Y splitter that plugs into a key ring when not in use.


 
 Joyroom E107 took 9 days including day of order to get to me and they weren't even for me lol, fastest order from Easy & China for me. These are now at 8 days since order


----------



## kimD

isai said:


> Glad you enjoy the Remax they are pretty good and to me giant killers at their current price, pity they lack some sub bass impact and bigger soundstage but that would make them TOTL. Bosshifi is not xiaomi as far as i know and yep is and hybrid i am surprised it does not get more attention here.




Depends your favor, for me I love 600m do better for vocals, especially mids & smooth trebles.


----------



## robervaul

audiodhd said:


> This ties in with what the BK35 designer was quoted as saying about them a few pages ago. He sees them as a step up over 808s for audio enthusiasts. Based on my experience with HLSX 808s (we will always have Rarotonga xo) Id imagine them to be excellent bang for buck and a warmer signature with wooden housing..


 
 +1
 BK35 >>>>>> 808


----------



## Skullophile

i have obtained the MusicMaker quad BA enhanced and am I impressed?

Yes, yes I am...

This thing is very neutral, bass is tight like Classic BA bass. Mids are slightly, slightly forward and highs extend and resolve very nicely. Soundstage is taller than wide but still reasonably wide. Just above average size but imaging and separation are top notch. Details are superb too, sounds similar to the fidue A73 but taller, leaner and airier. It doesn't have the enhanced hybrid bass like the A73 so the whole signature sounds flatter. This is a winner in my book and after only 3 hours of listening I'm loving the neutral tuning of this beast. It's driven by my J3 just fine which is great, but sounds better from my X5 because of its better DAC. I haven't found a fault yet an have only good things to say. This is a refined and well tuned iem that punches up to the top of the mid tier for sure IMHO. MR Z has tuned a neutral iem into his line up and I wish I owned the 535 or 864 to compare it to.
I can't find the link but you can view it on the MusicMaker Taobao store and I bought mine through HCK on Ali and of course the other top two Ali seller could probably obtain it for you. Just message them.
These are just my 3 hour impressions so they may change over time but separation gets a special mention with these because they separate like (from memory [Thanks to Tamal] the mighty VE Duke).


----------



## CGrish

@Skullophile Is it just MusicMaker quad BA? enhanced? We should give it a name 
  
 could you send me a link? (or specific keywords to search to find it on AliExpress)
  
 Sounds like it sounds amazing


----------



## notamethlab

cgrish said:


> @Skullophile
> Is it just MusicMaker quad BA? enhanced? We should give it a name
> 
> could you send me a link? (or specific keywords to search to find it on AliExpress)
> ...



I think he's talking about the Shock Wave III


----------



## 1clearhead

audiodhd said:


> This ties in with what the BK35 designer was quoted as saying about them a few pages ago. He sees them as a step up over 808s for audio enthusiasts. Based on my experience with HLSX 808s (we will always have Rarotonga xo) Id imagine them to be excellent bang for buck and a warmer signature with wooden housing..


 
  
 I'll be getting BK35, soon to review and confirm the SQ and QC differences!......thanks to [u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]MaGaosi[/color][/u] and his team!
  


brunoperruci said:


> How about the 600m against the HLSX 808?


 
  
 Well? I think 'TWIN' said it best!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 "-My personal opinion here is that BAs just can't deliver the impact or naturalness of a Dynamic for Bass and Sub Bass frequencies. Having the combination gives the best of both worlds"  
  
 (Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/28695#post_12619231)


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> I'll be getting BK35, soon to review and confirm the SQ and QC differences!......thanks to [u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]MaGaosi[/color][/u] and his team!
> 
> 
> Well? I think 'TWIN' said it best!
> ...


 
 How soon is soon?   There's some competition in this area now with Qingyin-20 and LZ-A2S (although those two are slightly more expensive).


----------



## AudioDHD

1clearhead said:


> I'll be getting BK35, soon to review and confirm the SQ and QC differences!......thanks to [U][COLOR=0066CC]MaGaosi[/COLOR][/U] and his team!
> 
> 
> Well? I think 'TWIN' said it best!
> ...




Looking forward to you impressions / review of the 35s! 

+1 On the DD+BA Hybrid has historically proven to provide best of both worlds (warmth, bass quantity and quality) over an all BA IEM (Neutral , flat) . A good example of this might be a comparison between BR5 and Rose Pudding if someones spendy enough..


----------



## CoiL

skullophile said:


> i have obtained the MusicMaker quad BA enhanced and am I impressed?
> 
> Yes, yes I am...
> 
> ...


 
 Are You talking about ShockwaveIII ?
  


1clearhead said:


> audiodhd said:
> 
> 
> > This ties in with what the BK35 designer was quoted as saying about them a few pages ago. He sees them as a step up over 808s for audio enthusiasts. Based on my experience with HLSX 808s (we will always have Rarotonga xo) Id imagine them to be excellent bang for buck and a warmer signature with wooden housing..
> ...


 
 MaGaosi is with us now in head-fi? Great! Welcome! 
 Can`t wait to hear impressions BK35 vs. 808.


----------



## CGrish

notamethlab said:


> I think he's talking about the Shock Wave III



I believe he was one of the first to receive the Shockwaves along with Twin. The Shockwaves also have a DD and are not mid emphasized like he's talking about. So these ate not his impressions on the Shockwaves.




cgrish said:


> @Skullophile
> Is it just MusicMaker quad BA? enhanced? We should give it a name
> 
> could you send me a link? (or specific keywords to search to find it on AliExpress)
> ...




Just saw the end of your post (@Skullophile) not sure if you edited or I missed it somehow but sorry for asking questions you already answered.


----------



## lesp4ul

Shozy Zero is my main IEM now, what other rival that has similiar signature but with lower bass quantity?


----------



## brunoperruci

Finally i decided and bought the HLSX-808.
  
 Now starts the long-time wait to it arrive here.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

1clearhead said:


> I'll be getting BK35, soon to review and confirm the SQ and QC differences!......thanks to [u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]MaGaosi[/color][/u] and his team!


 
  
 Mine's coming tomorrow.


----------



## polychroma23

waveriderhawaii said:


> Mine's coming tomorrow.


 
 Looking forward to your impressions man


----------



## kimD

Anyone can provide specs for Torque t096z?

Thanks


----------



## CoiL

cgrish said:


> notamethlab said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's talking about the Shock Wave III
> ...


 
 Took a look at Mr-Z / Musicmaker Taobao site and I belive he is talking about *MrZ-4 *which is put inside Shure 535 shells and is Quad-BA. Frequency graph certainly reflects what he is describing: 

 Just for comparing... here are:
 TK11:

  
 TK12:

  
 TK13 (TO12):

 (This seems to be WRONG graph! Taobao shop doesn`t provide TK13 graph and AE sellers seem to have taken TK12 graph)
  
 ShockwaveIII:

 (I wonder what he is showing as K3 on graph ??? )


----------



## crabdog

Is Topping NX5 just new? I can't seem to find any reviews on it. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## AudioDHD

lesp4ul said:


> Shozy Zero is my main IEM now, what other rival that has similiar signature but with lower bass quantity?



Big fan of the Zeros too! .. if your talking similar budget to the Shozys then possibly the BK35, they too have wood housing, warmish signature, no idea about bass quantity yet but tour getting a DD+2xBA. Clearheads got BK35 on the way and a few others.. the TK Maple another wood is worth looking into also.. search it in these forums its quite recent. .


----------



## Sylmar

audiodhd said:


> Big fan of the Zeros too! .. if your talking similar budget to the Shozys then possibly the BK35, they too have wood housing, warmish signature, no idea about bass quantity yet but tour getting a DD+2xBA. Clearheads got BK35 on the way and a few others.. the TK Maple another wood is worth looking into also.. search it in these forums its quite recent. .


 
 Hope to get some BK35 impressions soonish. Very interested in this model, even if I have some other IEM's on the way. I don't have a DD+2xBA one yet.


----------



## crabdog

audiodhd said:


> Big fan of the Zeros too! .. if your talking similar budget to the Shozys then possibly the BK35, they too have wood housing, warmish signature, no idea about bass quantity yet but tour getting a DD+2xBA. Clearheads got BK35 on the way and a few others.. the TK Maple another wood is worth looking into also.. search it in these forums its quite recent. .


 
 Are you sure it's 2x BA? I thought it was just bad labeling in the name, actually being 1DD + 1BA?


----------



## AudioDHD

crabdog said:


> Are you sure it's 2x BA? I thought it was just bad labeling in the name, actually being 1DD + 1BA?




Appears you are correct unfortunately.. checked both IEMs and appears they are indeed dual drivers as are the HLSX 808s , got my wires crossed as all this time I thought 808s were 3 driver.. apologies ..


----------



## andione1983

Thoughts on these? 


Newest BOSSHIFI B3 Dynamic and Armature 2 unit Wood Earbuds HIFI Ebony Moving silver cable In Ear Earphone DIY Wooden Headset
 http://s.aliexpress.com/mAbM3ieY 
(from AliExpress Android)

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## B9Scrambler

andione1983 said:


> Thoughts on these?
> 
> 
> Newest BOSSHIFI B3 Dynamic and Armature 2 unit Wood Earbuds HIFI Ebony Moving silver cable In Ear Earphone DIY Wooden Headset
> ...


 
  
 I would love to know more about them as well. All I've heard is that they're quite good, but without any specifics being tossed around. They're been sitting in my favorites menu with my finger hovering over the 'buy' button for months, haha. A good looking woodie hybrid? What's not to like if they sound good?


----------



## crabdog

andione1983 said:


> Thoughts on these?
> 
> 
> Newest BOSSHIFI B3 Dynamic and Armature 2 unit Wood Earbuds HIFI Ebony Moving silver cable In Ear Earphone DIY Wooden Headset
> ...


 
 Certainly look pretty good for the price and when I saw the box and accessories they went straight to my wishlist. Not sure I'd want to pay almost $20 more for silver cable.


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> I would love to know more about them as well. All I've heard is that they're quite good, but without any specifics being tossed around. They're been sitting in my favorites menu with my finger hovering over the 'buy' button for months, haha. A good looking woodie hybrid? What's not to like if they sound good?


 
 Ahh yes I do recall now why I didn't add these last time. It's that crazy looking peak at 3k but who knows, maybe it's not an issue.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> b9scrambler said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to know more about them as well. All I've heard is that they're quite good, but without any specifics being tossed around. They're been sitting in my favorites menu with my finger hovering over the 'buy' button for months, haha. A good looking woodie hybrid? What's not to like if they sound good?
> ...


 
 Also, they should have boosted low-bass and quite V-shaped signature according to ClieOS FR graph (that`s why I excluded them from my wish-list):
 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0VOjqY8dVYWQVozWG1Zb1g5dHc/view
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/795851/the-craze-for-budget-hybrid-a-quick-comparison-work-in-progress
  
 Though, sellers FR graph is totally different it seems (but still with ~3kHz peak):


----------



## B9Scrambler

Whoa....that's a peak and a half, haha.


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> Whoa....that's a peak and a half, haha.


 
 To me it doesn't look as bad in the other graph that CoiL linked. The bass on that one though....hmmmm lol. Wonder why the two graphs look so vastly different.


----------



## andione1983

Hmm well there's my idea of that looking like a good buu

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Akmola Lola

Arrived today.. dissapointed that these does not have the MusicMaker logo, Maple got zero print whatsoever, TW1 is actually written T61..
 left MusicMaker TK Maple, right MusicMaker TW1..
 dont have the chance to have an impression yet.


----------



## andione1983

Well... Just saw these too.. 2016 New DIY Aluminum Hifi Stereo Dynamic In-ear Earbuds Heavy Bass Noise Cancelling Earphones Earbuds with Microphone
 http://s.aliexpress.com/rQzyEBJR 
(from AliExpress Android)

Thoughts 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## crabdog

andione1983 said:


> Well... Just saw these too.. 2016 New DIY Aluminum Hifi Stereo Dynamic In-ear Earbuds Heavy Bass Noise Cancelling Earphones Earbuds with Microphone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/rQzyEBJR
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> ...


 
 I had those on my wishlist too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mainly I was interested just because I appreciate the color coding for left and right. Removed them because I have to many items on wishlist and there are many hybrids bordering on the same price. Having said that though, several of my favorites are single DD: Tenmak Piano, VJJB K4, Shozy Zero.


----------



## andione1983

Yeah same here.. Too many good looking iems.. To be a Guinea pig for 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> Arrived today.. dissapointed that these does not have the MusicMaker logo, Maple got zero print whatsoever, TW1 is actually written T61..
> left MusicMaker TK Maple, right MusicMaker TW1..
> dont have the chance to have an impression yet.


 
 Oh looking forward to this. Been hovering on the Maples for a while now.


----------



## loomisjohnson

to.m said:


> @loomisjohnson Joyroom E107, small but hugely impressive, they are a must-have or rather a must-listen  you should not be dissapointed!


 
 i finally got these e107s from gearbest--initially i was underwhelmed since i've gotten acclimated to a bigger soundstage/more energetic presentation (i.e. tk12s, hlsx808) and since i felt subbass was absent. after some further, however, i succumbed to their charms--they really are very accurate, open and natural sounding--the 10x more expensive tk12s actually sound a bit congested in comparison--the 107s are a nice change of pace from the typical v-shaped, "consumer oriented" sound of most of the budget phones hyped on these pages. despite their tiny size and purported high sensitivity, i do find them surprisingly hard to drive--you really need to crank up the volume to make 'em shine. anyway, thanks for the rec.


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson, how are 808 standing up against TK12 ? What are their main most noticeable differences?


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> Arrived today.. dissapointed that these does not have the MusicMaker logo, Maple got zero print whatsoever, TW1 is actually written T61..
> left MusicMaker TK Maple, right MusicMaker TW1..
> dont have the chance to have an impression yet.




Yeah it does suck no markings on the Maples. I put a small rubber band over the right one so I'm able to tell which side it is without having to look


----------



## andione1983

Does it really make a difference whether you have left/right of a headphone in your ears.. Sonically 
.. Not physically 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Yeah it does suck no markings on the Maples. I put a small rubber band over the right one so I'm able to tell which side it is without having to look




But they sound awesome right? When you offer bargain for your buck it seems corners are often cut. This reminds me of the QC issues in the KZ thread Compared to some of these new manufacturers and DIY makers KZ are mass produced. Seems a bit become obsolete within a month of build when a new model is just waiting to be done. Guess if you approach with the attitude you may be buying a collectors item your good but I don't have that kind of experimental cash 

So are the maples better than the Shozy Zero as far as wood shells go? Just curious because I still love the look if the K4 but most say both the maple and Zero eat their lunch? Just some musings by the Pod this AM


----------



## audio123

musicmaker tw1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 eagerly waiting for it!
 any impressions?


----------



## loomisjohnson

coil said:


> loomisjohnson, how are 808 standing up against TK12 ? What are their main most noticeable differences?


 

 well, the tk12 is "technically superior" in the sense of having more overall clarity and detail and in its seamless driver integration--there's no bleed-over between frequencies. the 808 (which i'm now led to believe is actually the bk35 or bk 50, since mine are wood) is more energetic and forward, with more bass quantity (tho not depth) and brighter, but less extended treble. overall, i reach for the more exciting 808s more than the more analytical/refined tk12s.
 as a related aside, i've come to rate the audiosense as20 (which gets little attention on these forums) on a par with the 808--the as20 has a bit less bass energy and brightness and might be a tad less fatiguing as a result. the as20 tends to "disappear" more than the 808--you get more immersed in the overall presentation and less in a particular instrument or frequency.
 in general, i'm coming to believe that (for many people) the law of diminishing returns kicks in forcefully at this $40-50 level of iem--for someone like myself who listens mainly to 320kb spotify thru a mobile phone, i query how much incremental improvement you'd get by moving up the foodchain.
 have a great day, y'all


----------



## Saoshyant

The two new earbuds I got are on the left, have the Mojito and Monk here for comparison.  It occurs to me after I took the pic that the difference in foam thickness could make the actual size difference not so apparent.  They'll be on the burner for a little bit, so I'm curious to see if I can notice any audible changes around 100 hours or so...  and of course I just now realized I didn't post this in the earbuds thread.


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> well, the tk12 is "technically superior" in the sense of having more overall clarity and detail and in its seamless driver integration--there's no bleed-over between frequencies. the 808 (which i'm now led to believe is actually the bk35 or bk 50, since mine are wood) is more energetic and forward, with more bass quantity (tho not depth) and brighter, but less extended treble. overall, i reach for the more exciting 808s more than the more analytical/refined tk12s.
> as a related aside, i've come to rate the audiosense as20 (which gets little attention on these forums) on a par with the 808--the as20 has a bit less bass energy and brightness and might be a tad less fatiguing as a result. the as20 tends to "disappear" more than the 808--you get more immersed in the overall presentation and less in a particular instrument or frequency.
> in general, i'm coming to believe that (for many people) the law of diminishing returns kicks in forcefully at this $40-50 level of iem--for someone like myself who listens mainly to 320kb spotify thru a mobile phone, i query how much incremental improvement you'd get by moving up the foodchain.
> have a great day, y'all


 
 Yes, the BK35 is wooden. The 808 has a metal housing.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just a heads up, the purple Rose Puddin has dropped from $430 to $387 on Aliexpress, and somebody has actually ordered one!  I'm hoping it's one of us, but could just be some random person who won't be able to pop in and leave an impression.


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> But they sound awesome right? When you offer bargain for your buck it seems corners are often cut. This reminds me of the QC issues in the KZ thread Compared to some of these new manufacturers and DIY makers KZ are mass produced. Seems a bit become obsolete within a month of build when a new model is just waiting to be done. Guess if you approach with the attitude you may be buying a collectors item your good but I don't have that kind of experimental cash
> 
> So are the maples better than the Shozy Zero as far as wood shells go? Just curious because I still love the look if the K4 but most say both the maple and Zero eat their lunch? Just some musings by the Pod this AM


 
 You've probably heard me say it before but I think the K4 are stellar performers. Note that I don't use the stock tips. I use some large generic wide bores which sound better to me than the stocks. I do use the stock tips on the Shozy and they have better detail but aren't as bright. They both have a similar amount of bass though the Shozy's is a bit tighter. The k4 is also quite strong in the mids with less roll off on the highs. 
  
 I've had the Maples on my list for weeks and if Akmola Lola is positive about them I'll pull the trigger as I've wanted to compare them with the K4 since they showed up. Lurk has been praising them with gusto.


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> musicmaker tw1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't you mean the T61


----------



## audio123

this syun mix 1 is really good. pairing with my shanling m3 now


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> You've probably heard me say it before but I think the K4 are stellar performers. Note that I don't use the stock tips. I use some large generic wide bores which sound better to me than the stocks. I do use the stock tips on the Shozy and they have better detail but aren't as bright. They both have a similar amount of bass though the Shozy's is a bit tighter. The k4 is also quite strong in the mids with less roll off on the highs.
> 
> I've had the Maples on my list for weeks and if Akmola Lola is positive about them I'll pull the trigger as I've wanted to compare them with the K4 since they showed up. Lurk has been praising them with gusto.


 

 Yeah Crabby I knew you liked yours but seems many feel the Maples and Zero's are superior to the K4 by what I've read. I'm sure if their individual prices are considered they are all pretty good


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Yeah Crabby I knew you liked yours but seems many feel the Maples and Zero's are superior to the K4 by what I've read. I'm sure if their individual prices are considered they are all pretty good


 

 well collect them all. there are no bad iems just how you work your setup around it


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> But they sound awesome right? When you offer bargain for your buck it seems corners are often cut. This reminds me of the QC issues in the KZ thread Compared to some of these new manufacturers and DIY makers KZ are mass produced. Seems a bit become obsolete within a month of build when a new model is just waiting to be done. Guess if you approach with the attitude you may be buying a collectors item your good but I don't have that kind of experimental cash
> 
> So are the maples better than the Shozy Zero as far as wood shells go? Just curious because I still love the look if the K4 but most say both the maple and Zero eat their lunch? Just some musings by the Pod this AM


 
 To me they do, I of course run Auvio Large on them for tips. I don't have the Shozy, but I believe a couple of people have both or will have both shortly.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> To me they do, I of course run Auvio Large on them for tips. I don't have the Shozy, but I believe a couple of people have both or will have both shortly.


 

 I knew you liked them Lurk, I have the K4's on their way to me and also have a review pair of Zero's coming so I'm just going to start by comparing these two. I have like a dozen pairs of large Auvio's as they are just about the best tip for me on many an iem


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah Rock music has worked best on the K4's and even more so on the Maples IMO


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Yeah Rock music has worked best on the K4's and even more so on the Maples IMO


 

 k4 or maples? for vocals


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> k4 or maples? for vocals


 
 Ariana Grande - Dangerous Woman sounds freaking good on the K4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maples should be in my grubby little hands in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Ariana Grande - Dangerous Woman sounds freaking good on the K4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thank you crabdog always trusting your ears!


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Ariana Grande - Dangerous Woman sounds freaking good on the K4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hands, I thought that would be pinchers


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> k4 or maples? for vocals


 
 I prefer the vocals of the Maples, they are more natural and less forward. Didn't care much for most rap music on the K4 b/c of the forwardness and male vocals sounded very thick/bassy which I didn't care for. I'll give that song a go on the Maples today during my drive. Also brought my TK13 b/c at some point the volume on my tablet got turned down to 0 and I have no clue when in the last few days it happened as far as the burn in goes for them. Just gonna listen to them and stop worrying about burn in.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> I prefer the vocals of the Maples, they are more natural and less forward. Didn't care much for most rap music on the K4 b/c of the forwardness and male vocals sounded very thick/bassy which I didn't care for. I'll give that song a go on the Maples today during my drive. Also brought my TK13 b/c at some point the volume on my tablet got turned down to 0 and I have no clue when in the last few days it happened as far as the burn in goes for them. Just gonna listen to them and stop worrying about burn in.


 
 ah i love forward mids so k4 for me hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for the clarification! looking forward to my k4


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> Hands, I thought that would be pinchers


 

  
 There ya go. I had grand plans of him holding the maples but my Gimp skills failed me and it's too late at night here to figure it out.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> There ya go. I had grand plans of him holding the maples but my Gimp skills failed me and it's too late at night here to figure it out.


 

 i feel like getting the maple too so i can make a comparison hehe


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> i feel like getting the maple too so i can make a comparison hehe


 
 I'm definitely getting some, hopefully this month depending on how much the dentist costs me on Sunday.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I'm definitely getting some, hopefully this month depending on how much the dentist costs me on Sunday.


 


 that level of commitment is real
 iems > dental checkups


----------



## Doori

Has someone try the Rose No7? Purples are so gorgeous...


----------



## peter123

I've posted my first impression on the DQSM D2 in the dedicated thread for those who might be interested :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/792295/dqsm-iem-impressions-easy-earphones-impressions/960#post_12622293

Post #972

TL;DR Go get'em


----------



## Magma82

So what are the current favorite IEMs based on price?

Shock wave iii or dqsm2 or QT5
Hlsx808 or bk35 (budget)


----------



## andione1983

Short review : DZAT DF-10 WOOD. 
I have been using the above for a few weeks now. I have let them burn in for approximately 10 hours. 
Overall the dzat have a nice wide Soundstage, covering all scopes of the sound spectrum with ease and clarity. 
My ears never got tired listening to these. 
Mids and highs roll off smoothly and are detailed. No sibilance was heard. 
Lows come through with depth and feeling. Lows have similar punch resembling that of the KZ Ed9s. 
I am very impressed for the price of these at $22aud you won't be disappointed.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Podster

OK Lurk, here's my brief Dolphin report after 2-3 hours listening today. Clear but bass is the prominent signature, vocals are front and center but bass notes linger with resonance which takes away from the mids. The design is neat looking and because of their all plastic makeup they are light and easy to wear but once again with the bass overtone you miss the finer detail in a lot of material. So to test them against my favorite in this price range they are veiled in comparison to my ED9 and not near as lively sounding, bass on the ED9 is sharp, precise with great punch but not over powering which is what I'm finding with the Dolphins
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They almost have a hollow hall effect to them. Not going to shoot them down totally because Grand Funk came on and they really loved Mel and Don's bass/percussion on "Nothing is the same" but at the same time Mark's Gee-Tar licks became sibilant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give them a little more time but these may be hitting the kids overflow box! Of course YMMV but they are not looking/sounding like my cup of tea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ED9 were $6 less and it still was not even close to a fair contest, the box is badazz, looks just like an iPhone 6 box


----------



## isai

coil said:


> Also, they should have boosted low-bass and quite V-shaped signature according to ClieOS FR graph (that`s why I excluded them from my wish-list):
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0VOjqY8dVYWQVozWG1Zb1g5dHc/view
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/795851/the-craze-for-budget-hybrid-a-quick-comparison-work-in-progress
> 
> Though, sellers FR graph is totally different it seems (but still with ~3kHz peak):




@coil,@crabdog,@b9scrambler
I quite enjoy them, they have and V shape sound but well executed imo. Bass is felt from the go but is usually controlled with good subbass extension i wasnt expecting the punchiness they have. Mids are a bit recessed but not by much, clarity is rather good so vocals dont sound veiled and you can still hear the nuances we crave for. Highs get some sparkliness but i dont find them fatiguing(I believe i am not treble sensitive). Soundstage is above average and resolution and imaging are quite good. You can drive them easily as they are quite efficient. Cable seems similar to the one used in some Kz’s that i am not fan of. No driver flex and good looking shells that feel sturdy with good package.
So in all a bargain if you ask me af their current price.


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> OK Lurk, here's my brief Dolphin report after 2-3 hours listening today. Clear but bass is the prominent signature, vocals are front and center but bass notes linger with resonance which takes away from the mids. The design is neat looking and because of their all plastic makeup they are light and easy to wear but once again with the bass overtone you miss the finer detail in a lot of material. So to test them against my favorite in this price range they are veiled in comparison to my ED9 and not near as lively sounding, bass on the ED9 is sharp, precise with great punch but not over powering which is what I'm finding with the Dolphins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So then, is Twin going crazy?!
  
 On that note, listened to my Maples then put in my TK13. 13 is more vocal forward, whereas the Maple is more neutral in that regard. I want to say I actually like the Maple vocals better, they also do the midbass punch better which leads to a better sound for Rock music. Hell I think even clarity/separation might be better on the Maples. Maybe I'm losing it now!


----------



## richard89

Kind of off topic here but I found this: 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gold-Rose-Silver-Final-Audio-Design-Piano-Forte-X-G-In-ear-Hifi-Earphone-Headset-LN004449/32345203592.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.30.egAEGM&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10021_10022_10009_10008_9999_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_2&btsid=e0557a5a-a74b-4f41-8774-56e29c8708ab 
  
 on AliExpress the other day and was wondering if you guys had any thoughts about it. I remember doing research on the FAD pieces and saw this one or one similar ( a bronze one ) going for ~2k. Why is it going for so cheap on there? Is it any good? Thanks


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> So then, is Twin going crazy?!
> 
> On that note, listened to my Maples then put in my TK13. 13 is more vocal forward, whereas the Maple is more neutral in that regard. I want to say I actually like the Maple vocals better, they also do the midbass punch better which leads to a better sound for Rock music. Hell I think even clarity/separation might be better on the Maples. Maybe I'm losing it now!




All I'm really sure of Lurk is that we all hear it differently, just a matter of what degree


----------



## crabdog

isai said:


> @coil,@crabdog,@b9scrambler
> I quite enjoy them, they have and V shape sound but well executed imo. Bass is felt from the go but is usually controlled with good subbass extension i wasnt expecting the punchiness they have. Mids are a bit recessed but not by much, clarity is rather good so vocals dont sound veiled and you can still hear the nuances we crave for. Highs get some sparkliness but i dont find them fatiguing(I believe i am not treble sensitive). Soundstage is above average and resolution and imaging are quite good. You can drive them easily as they are quite efficient. Cable seems similar to the one used in some Kz’s that i am not fan of. No driver flex and good looking shells that feel sturdy with good package.
> So in all a bargain if you ask me af their current price.


 
 Very interesting, thanks for that. Do you have the HLSX 808 or BK35? If they sound as good as either of those they would be a real bargain considering the accessories that come with them. Sounds like they're worthy of staying on my wishlist for the moment.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Very interesting, thanks for that. Do you have the HLSX 808 or BK35? If they sound as good as either of those they would be a real bargain considering the accessories that come with them. Sounds like they're worthy of staying on my wishlist for the moment.


 
 everything is on your wishlist mate


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> everything is on your wishlist mate


 
 aha not really, only have a few things there at the moment: bk35, maples, A2S, B3, qingyin 20.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> You've probably heard me say it before but I think the K4 are stellar performers. Note that I don't use the stock tips. I use some large generic wide bores which sound better to me than the stocks. I do use the stock tips on the Shozy and they have better detail but aren't as bright. They both have a similar amount of bass though the Shozy's is a bit tighter. The k4 is also quite strong in the mids with less roll off on the highs.
> 
> I've had the Maples on my list for weeks and if Akmola Lola is positive about them I'll pull the trigger as I've wanted to compare them with the K4 since they showed up. Lurk has been praising them with gusto.


 ill properly audition both maple and tw1/t61 pffft tonight... last night i had some dinner with my bosses and all i think about is how i lost 1 night to really try em out.. i do listened to both for a brief moment with my oppo find 7 and what i notice is that they sounded better than my carbo tenore.. and i really liked the cable on maple..

disclaimer ; its not that i really mind seriously mind that theres no branding on maole, but having those would definnitely makes me feel happy as ive bought 5 musicmakers to date... personal satisfaction i guess?

and im not lying, its written as T61 on the splitter! (TW1)


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Also, they should have boosted low-bass and quite V-shaped signature according to ClieOS FR graph (that`s why I excluded them from my wish-list):
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0VOjqY8dVYWQVozWG1Zb1g5dHc/view
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/795851/the-craze-for-budget-hybrid-a-quick-comparison-work-in-progress
> 
> Though, sellers FR graph is totally different it seems (but still with ~3kHz peak):


 
  
 ....peaky "indeed"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





saoshyant said:


> The two new earbuds I got are on the left, have the Mojito and Monk here for comparison.  It occurs to me after I took the pic that the difference in foam thickness could make the actual size difference not so apparent.  They'll be on the burner for a little bit, so I'm curious to see if I can notice any audible changes around 100 hours or so...  and of course I just now realized I didn't post this in the earbuds thread.


 
  
 They look good.....but, I don't see the *TY Hi-Z  *




  
 Though, my friends and I think the ROSE is tops! Has anyone here consider checking out the *TY Hi-Z (by Tamrac)*?
  
 It has a similar housing as the ve monks! I have a pair and they are "explosively great" for the price! .....I will provide reviews within a few weeks.
  
 Check them out!......
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-13354342823.21.Rn7TX5&id=529399390775
  
 Main webpage.....
https://shop147984684.taobao.com/category-1184675142.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4010-13354342822.8.dwIxFv&search=y&catName=Hi-Z%C6%BD%CD%B7%C8%FB#bd
  
  
 Oh boy! ....competition, competition!


----------



## robervaul

audio123 said:


> everything is on your wishlist mate




The BK50 has completed production. Will sell soon on Magaosi store on Amazon. Or a seller on Ali.


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> The BK50 has completed production. Will sell soon on Magaosi store on Amazon. Or a seller on Ali.


 
 NO it's too soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We haven't even heard about the bk35 yet. Ah no problem, if it's awesome I'll just replace 35 with 50 on my list ^_^
 I don't recall if you mentioned the price of bk50 last time. Any idea?


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> ....peaky "indeed"!
> 
> They look good.....but, I don't see the *TY Hi-Z * :confused_face_2:
> 
> ...




And all those buds are $5


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> And all those buds are $5


 
 I need more pockets. And EARS!


----------



## Skullophile

magma82 said:


> So what are the current favorite IEMs based on price?
> 
> Shock wave iii or dqsm2 or QT5
> Hlsx808 or bk35 (budget)


 
 I have found another gem from MusicMaker!
  
 https://shop64308601.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.13.QhS5mY
  
 That link if you copy and paste will get you to MusicMakers Taobao Store it's called LinanZhong for some reason. 
 Scroll down till you see a blue iem labelled *MrZ four units an iron ear fever ear headphones with enhanced silver lines over W4R.*
*I don't know why it says w4r in the description as the quad ba enhanced is an attempt at the 864. The triple enhanced is a swing at the 535.*
*I bought the quad ba enhanced and I find it very neutral and transparent with a touch of music maker flavour. These are just my initial impressions but*
*I find them rolled off at the very top to avoid fatigue which is classic MusicMaker style. Very detailed and flat FR across the board, mids not forward or recessed and tight, punchy bass.*
*It's got the MusicMaker Flavour like the TK12 and Shockwave III. And in fact it sounds a lot like the Shockwave III with BA bass instead of dynamic. Sounds like it uses the same BA drivers.*
*Great imaging and separation and all these impressions are from my J3 which usually makes iems sound like Schiit compared to my X5.*


----------



## Townyj

skullophile said:


> I have found another gem from MusicMaker!
> 
> https://shop64308601.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.13.QhS5mY
> 
> ...




Someone has already mentioned this one  uses the Shure shell.


----------



## bhazard

QT5 Review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/zhiyin-qt5/reviews/16110


----------



## chompchomps

1clearhead said:


> ....peaky "indeed"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 How does it compare with the Monks? I find the housing of the Monks+ more attractive with the translucent housing! the red housing on massdrop is also pretty!


----------



## AudioDHD

bhazard said:


> QT5 Review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/zhiyin-qt5/reviews/16110




 Am 20 hours in on the QT5s and your review sums them up perfectly! Looks like you've put alot of time into this .Excellent work!


----------



## CoiL

audiodhd said:


> polychroma23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asked Easy for a comparison between HLSX 808 and BK35. He told me BK35 is better because of the better mids and bigger soundstage. Well, gotta hear to believe it
> ...


 
 Got my 808`s (champagne-gold aluminium shells). OOTB impressions they didn`t get me as "wow!" but they are good. Hopefully they will littlebit tighten the bass and smooth out highs (like some say). Also they do not have same cable as KZ, they have thicker strands inside PVC and much better quality (no reason to change it).
 But... I think I should have gone for BK35 instead. Actually 808 makes me really surprised how good my WOM-mod turned out. 
 Now, will see about BK50 price tag and decide between BK35. Or... save up for TK13. Gotta take some time off now getting new IEM`s. 
 Btw, got my Monk+ and Asura 2 also yesterday. OOTB Monk+ is very good and Asura 2 too.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> aha not really, only have a few things there at the moment: bk35, maples, A2S, B3, qingyin 20.


 
  
 Yo Crabdog
  
 Get the maple. I can tell you it will be worth your 20+ Dollar for sure.
  
 I got my fiio X1 under repair (output error), im using it right now with fiio M3 (not a bad source if you asked me), no amp, volume level at 28 / 60.. listening to rocks, and this consider OOTB, below is my simple impression :
  
 Bass :
 Deep, punchy, clear sub bass, it extends quite low tbh.. it doesnt overpower but its kicks pretty well.. the drums beat felt like someone is slapping you in the face multiple times.. its clean and punchy.. not as huge / massive as TK12 i think but its enough.. i really liked the bass, its not tiring, TK12 can suffocate me a bit due to its massive bass quantity but this one feeds you just nice to keep going..
  
 Mids :
 Clean and clear brother.. tight and precise.. melodic and energetic.. and i think its not muddy at all. if i were to put a word to the mids, i think its smooth. if you have carbo tenore, the smoothness of TK Maple is similar to Carbo Tenore but with  1 clear difference, its far more forgiving in term of volume drive, (i only used 28 / 60 volume) and its more engaging than Tenore. Tenore can sound so sweet you'd fell asleep with it like Lurk said. Its true (happens to me lol) 
  
 highs :
 Not piercing. Ive been listening to "Voice - Pay Money To My Pain feat Taka from OOR", this song has quite piercing guitar riff, and to my surprise i dont have to lower the volume, it doesnt hurt my ears. Crystal clear sound separations too.. 
  
 these are all my personal impression. thanks Lurk, again for recommending good stuff yet again (after TK12, bought purely because of Lurk lol). No regret at all.
  
 But beware, the cable, i liked it a lot, its unique, but its hard.. too sturdy i think. maybe not for everyone. it felt like the laptop lock thingy (not to that extend but yeah something like that)...


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> Yo Crabdog
> 
> Get the maple. I can tell you it will be worth your 20+ Dollar for sure.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the write up! Sounds like they are the real deal and I'll be buying asap. The stiff cable shouldn't bother me at all, it sounds like the one on my Easy UEs which I like a lot. Looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## 1clearhead

chompchomps said:


> How does it compare with the Monks? I find the housing of the Monks+ more attractive with the translucent housing! the red housing on massdrop is also pretty!


 

 Did you mean the "VE Monks Plus"?.....I know they come with the translucent housing, but the "original VE Monk's" looks exactly as the TY Hi-Z.


----------



## polychroma23

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the write up! Sounds like they are the real deal and I'll be buying asap. The stiff cable shouldn't bother me at all, it sounds like the one on my Easy UEs which I like a lot. Looking forward to hearing these.


 

  
 Pinchers indeed.


----------



## crabdog

polychroma23 said:


> Pinchers indeed.


 
 That was exactly what I saw in my head! Back in the day I could do stuff like that with Photoshop. Now I only have Gimp and it's confusing as @$% although I've only tried it a couple times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yeah, that will be before long.


----------



## isai

crabdog said:


> Very interesting, thanks for that. Do you have the HLSX 808 or BK35? If they sound as good as either of those they would be a real bargain considering the accessories that come with them. Sounds like they're worthy of staying on my wishlist for the moment.


 
  
 You asked you get your answer, you got lucky I got the hlsx's today (from TaoBao side vented) and my boss was out the office lol.
 So the HLSX`s are not burned in and they might get better.
 After all the praise hlsx got here this might create some controversy  .
 Bass: has to go with the B3's it got more punchiness, better extension(sub-basss) and you hear it... is more controlled than the one in the hlsx's, the hlsx's
 seems a bit diffused compared to the B3's I am starting to think that the dynamic driver in the Boss it's really good.
 Mids: are fairly similar to my ears so cant comment much.
 Upper mids and highs: well here you get both sides of the coin HLSX's are smoother and i enjoy more the tonality of instruments they have (for classical music) but they lack the sparkliness you  get with the b3's that makes them more resolving to my ears, it's like they have and extra gear there that some will find too much(some piercing) but  on the other side I enjoy it.
 Soundstage is a tad bigger in the B3's and imo they have more clarity and resolution this could be due to dynamics in the hlsx that seems a bit diffused as i said.
 I prefer the cable of the HLSX's but the package its better in the B3's.
 Remember this is just my opinion being both very good at their price point,If I had to choose I would go with the B3's.


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> Got my 808`s (champagne-gold aluminium shells). OOTB impressions they didn`t get me as "wow!" but they are good. Hopefully they will littlebit tighten the bass and smooth out highs (like some say). Also they do not have same cable as KZ, they have thicker strands inside PVC and much better quality (no reason to change it).
> But... I think I should have gone for BK35 instead. Actually 808 makes me really surprised how good my WOM-mod turned out.
> Now, will see about BK50 price tag and decide between BK35. Or... save up for TK13. Gotta take some time off now getting new IEM`s.
> Btw, got my Monk+ and Asura 2 also yesterday. OOTB Monk+ is very good and Asura 2 too.




Seems like those 808s took forever to arrive! I remember noticing the 808s DD starting to noticebly improve and tighten up around 25 hours in . They always had seperation and balance from OOTB and just get better with more hours playtime. The 808s have become my reference for a cooler signature and the Zeros my fav reference for warmer . BK35 , BK50 sounds like it might be the best of both worlds with possibly greater soundstage. The beauty of the 808s is that only cost $40 so its not going to devastate your economy if you decide on something else that cost $20 more etc..


----------



## CoiL

isai said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting, thanks for that. Do you have the HLSX 808 or BK35? If they sound as good as either of those they would be a real bargain considering the accessories that come with them. Sounds like they're worthy of staying on my wishlist for the moment.
> ...


 
 Let me note out that You probably have older HLSX808 with bigger housing (that could affect sound btw) and different venting. Also they may have older version BA`s in them. What I`m saying, they may sound littlebit different than version sold atm.
  


audiodhd said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Got my 808`s (champagne-gold aluminium shells). OOTB impressions they didn`t get me as "wow!" but they are good. Hopefully they will littlebit tighten the bass and smooth out highs (like some say). Also they do not have same cable as KZ, they have thicker strands inside PVC and much better quality (no reason to change it).
> ...


 
 Yeah, they took quite long to arrive but problem was in China - departure date was 17th while I paid on 5th - like WTH?
 Atm my 808 has been "burning-in" about 18h and going... I hope they get better...
  
 About BK35 & BK50 - agree, they might be "right in the middle" of "jack-pot" for many ppl. I imagine why developer spent over 1 year tuning them to be good (BK35).


----------



## AudioDHD

akmola lola said:


> Yo Crabdog
> 
> Get the maple. I can tell you it will be worth your 20+ Dollar for sure.
> 
> ...




For $23 they might even better the Tennmak Pro/Piano as the best sub $30. Comes down to knowing your signature preference ! Since experiencing the warmer tonal quality of a wooden IEM Id go for if them if my budget was sub $30..


----------



## isai

@CoiL if I remember correctly @1clearhead has them too and said they were identical sound too.


----------



## CoiL

isai said:


> @CoiL if I remember correctly @1clearhead has them too and said they were identical sound too.


 
 Yeah, I remember that... but, as I know from my own experience with modding, even slight change in vent holes position and size can affect sound, so, they may still be slightly different (not claiming they are). Take my opinion as objective grain of salt


----------



## Magellan

akmola lola said:


> Yo Crabdog
> 
> Get the maple. I can tell you it will be worth your 20+ Dollar for sure.
> 
> ...


 
 Hm.... TK Maple may be very interesting IEM for rock and metal. After the disappointment in LZ Z03A for these genres I'm looking for better variant. Very interesting how Maple compare with Shozy Zero. Those who have listened to both: could you do some comparsion?


----------



## newhere

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-DAC-X6-fever-HiFi-amp-USB-Fiber-Coaxial-Digital-Audio-Decoder-DAC-24BIT-192-Free/32259251491.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.Kgpedm&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_401_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_3&btsid=67ab17ed-f782-496b-8567-5960ce3a8836
  
 Anybody owns this FX Audio DAC-X6 worth $60 ? Is this better than Topping NX2 which costs $44? I'm looking for cheap dac/amp
 Any suggestions please?


----------



## Akmola Lola

magellan said:


> Hm.... TK Maple may be very interesting IEM for rock and metal. After the disappointment in LZ Z03A for these genres I'm looking for better variant. Very interesting how Maple compare with Shozy Zero. Those who have listened to both: could you do some comparsion?


 




audiodhd said:


> For $23 they might even better the Tennmak Pro/Piano as the best sub $30. Comes down to knowing your signature preference ! Since experiencing the warmer tonal quality of a wooden IEM Id go for if them if my budget was sub $30..







crabdog said:


> Thanks for the write up! Sounds like they are the real deal and I'll be buying asap. The stiff cable shouldn't bother me at all, it sounds like the one on my Easy UEs which I like a lot. Looking forward to hearing these.




i agree with TK Maple being warm, plus i like this signature so it may be a bit biased i guess.. but it does sounded pretty awesome with edm too...


----------



## Lurk650

Akmola Lola, glad you like them and I'm not going crazy. To me they even balance out a bit as they burn in. 

crabdog, yeah it's stiff just not as plasticky stiff as the UEs cable


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Akmola Lola, glad you like them and I'm not going crazy. To me they even balance out a bit as they burn in.
> 
> crabdog, yeah it's stiff just not as plasticky stiff as the UEs cable


 i got my MusicMaker TW1 waiting but i just cant take the Maple off my ears yet.. if u r crazy lurk then i deserves a cell in the asylum too lol..


----------



## peter123

newhere said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-DAC-X6-fever-HiFi-amp-USB-Fiber-Coaxial-Digital-Audio-Decoder-DAC-24BIT-192-Free/32259251491.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.Kgpedm&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_3_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_401_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_3&btsid=67ab17ed-f782-496b-8567-5960ce3a8836
> 
> Anybody owns this FX Audio DAC-X6 worth $60 ? Is this better than Topping NX2 which costs $44? I'm looking for cheap dac/amp
> Any suggestions please?


 
 I'm not familiar with the X6 bit tbh I wouldn't get the NX2 for its DAC part, IMO the amplifier part of it is much superior to the DAC part.


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> i got my MusicMaker TW1 waiting but i just cant take the Maple off my ears yet.. if u r crazy lurk then i deserves a cell in the asylum too lol..


 
 Is the difference between Maples and TK12/13 massive? In other words is it worth dabbling in the budget iems still or should one take the leap to some next level? I'm just concerned that the TK might be a little to "tidy" for me ala 808 (which are amazing but don't make you dance while noones watching).


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Is the difference between Maples and TK12/13 massive? In other words is it worth dabbling in the budget iems still or should one take the leap to some next level? I'm just concerned that the TK might be a little to "tidy" for me ala 808 (which are amazing but don't make you dance while noones watching).


 

 I did that already and it was the Dolphins that have broken me of the budget iem's and now with the Rose 5BA and DQSM D2's I'm for sure out of the budget market
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My plan now is to read what you guys have to say and make sure what I get is a totally different layout from one another
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one thing I'm trying to do for sure is stay away from analytical because I'm more of a musical kind of guy, I'll save the analytical ones for the reviewers with the great ears who can break stuff down note for note!


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> I did that already and it was the Dolphins that have broken me of the budget iem's and now with the Rose 5BA and DQSM D2's I'm for sure out of the budget market
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm with you regarding musical vs analytical. I really don't care if something has incredible details if it sounds like a fm radio bouncing off the tiles in a coroners autopsy lab. Funny but that's a bit how the ED9 sounds to me with the brass filter. Shots fired! hehehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I like my phones a bit colored.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> I'm with you regarding musical vs analytical. I really don't care if something has incredible details if it sounds like a fm radio bouncing off the tiles in a coroners autopsy lab. Funny but that's a bit how the ED9 sounds to me with the brass filter. Shots fired! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Shots fired
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've decided everyone else just got a bad pair


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Is the difference between Maples and TK12/13 massive? In other words is it worth dabbling in the budget iems still or should one take the leap to some next level? I'm just concerned that the TK might be a little to "tidy" for me ala 808 (which are amazing but don't make you dance while noones watching).


 they are different for sure but they both have different signature, similar perhaps with both being warm imo but very different presentation.. TK12 imo is a very engaging and aggresive iem, in the sense that the bass is so massive and deep u felt like you are sitting beside a big speaker.. it can pleases bassheads but also provides impressive clarity and details.. TK Maple, doesnt give me that kind of feeling / atmosphere.. it produces an equally enjoyable ranges of lows mids and highs.. it have less bass boom than TK12, but thats not a bad thing imo..
but if you think youre happy with 808, and planning to take a leap to the land of riches with higher end stuff, then skip this.. i cant compare it with 808, because i dont have and dont plan to get one..


----------



## Lurk650

Both the Shozy and Xduoo X3 are on Massdrop now


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Shots fired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Both the Shozy and Xduoo X3 are on Massdrop now


 lol makes me feel even worse for getting xduoo xe for barely $80 and not getting it because sing post ****ed up...
shozy zero? nope, got ma maple now..


----------



## CoiL

For me it`s about finding something in between analytical & musical. Music should sound natural and natural mostly comes from good midrange frequencies - getting that area into great "balance" with bass & highs is quite hard and depends on lot of factors (music, taste, gear etc.). Flat FR and analytical sound doesn`t make me toe-tap very often. I`d rather prefer slightly W-shaped signature with little hint of warmth.
 Unfortunately there seems to be 2 main sides (I`m just generalizing) - V-shaped sound for pop/electronic music with lot of bass and other side is studio-like "over"-analytical sound. Funny is, that many seem to discover hi-fi, firstly run "straight" to over-analytical (because they are kind of obsessed with details etc.) and finally land at point where they "hate" both sides they`ve experienced and wish something like I`m searching for - something between musical and analytic SQ.
  
 So guys with higher price-tag IEM`s - what animal is TK13 ? Is it something I`m searching for? Or should I aim even higher? ZhiYin Q5?


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Both the Shozy and Xduoo X3 are on Massdrop now


 

 link? thanks man


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> link? thanks man


 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shozy-zero-earphone
  
 Waaaauuuhhh never even knew there was a red Monk+ (also on massdrop). 2622 of them purchased already wow.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Podster

wokei said:


>


 
 Hmm, I seen these photo's somewhere before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 Yeah Crabby, two of those 2622 pair are mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got a pair of the Zero's on their way to me now so I can see what all the hoopla is about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually don't like gold products either but that ALO Rx is pretty saxy


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shozy-zero-earphone
> 
> Waaaauuuhhh never even knew there was a red Monk+ (also on massdrop). 2622 of them purchased already wow.


 

 cheers mate!


----------



## Saoshyant

Well...  I did something stupid, very stupid.  I just purchased a Rose Puddin from Easy.  My goal for IEMs from this thread was to find something high quality to be able to bring everywhere with me so I don't have to worry about bringing my Senn IE800.  I really hope I like this one!  As far as the various inexpensive IEMs I've bought go, those are just fun as hell to try out.  Can't complain about having several fun and cheap IEMs around that you might give away to friends and family.


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Well...  I did something stupid, very stupid.  I just purchased a Rose Puddin from Easy.  My goal for IEMs from this thread was to find something high quality to be able to bring everywhere with me so I don't have to worry about bringing my Senn IE800.  I really hope I like this one!  As far as the various inexpensive IEMs I've bought go, those are just fun as hell to try out.  Can't complain about having several fun and cheap IEMs around that you might give away to friends and family.


 

 Nice Saos, that the 4 BA single DD version? You go with the Purple?


----------



## Saoshyant

podster said:


> Nice Saos, that the 4 BA single DD version? You go with the Purple?


 
 Yep Podster on both counts.  I really hope it does well!


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Yep Podster on both counts.  I really hope it does well!


 

 Sweet, these looks awesome and I hope they are a killer hybrid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
 Went with the 5BA Rose myself in the Brown


----------



## Saoshyant

I love the look of that one myself, but I worry that the lack of a DD would make the bass a little light for me.  Then again, there are many CIEMs out there that pull off amazing bass with similar configurations.


----------



## bhazard

Looking forward to both of your Rose impressions. Could be another breakout hit.


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> I love the look of that one myself, but I worry that the lack of a DD would make the bass a little light for me.  Then again, there are many CIEMs out there that pull off amazing bass with similar configurations.


 

 I'm sure hoping so Saosh, if they sound anything like they look I'm going to be in HOG heaven. I think these are the best looking iem out of China I've seen to date but once again that is as subjective as everything else in this crazy hobby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll for sure be posting up my impressions Bhaz, the real question is what month that may be


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm guessing roughly end of June, give or take a week on arrival.  Unless these are an IEM that will require manufacturing beforehand, but I don't see that as being the case...  although it occurs to me I didn't thoroughly read over the sell page, so it might be.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys, Did I mention these Ipsdi Dolphins I just got off the Burner?  Another Bloody Penguin find. Absolutely amazing. Even better for the Princely sum of $16.11 USD.
  
 I suggest you save your pennies for a pair of these.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> Guys, Did I mention these Ipsdi Dolphins I just got off the Burner?  Another Bloody Penguin find. Absolutely amazing. Even better for the Princely sum of $16.11 USD.
> 
> I suggest you save your pennies for a pair of these.
> 
> ...


 
 Just got mine in Tuesday, but haven't had a real chance to give them a try yet.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Guys, Did I mention these Ipsdi Dolphins I just got off the Burner?  Another Bloody Penguin find. Absolutely amazing. Even better for the Princely sum of $16.11 USD.
> 
> I suggest you save your pennies for a pair of these.
> 
> ...


 

 Are we talking these Dolphins?


 Either I got a dud or something because these just don't do it at all for me, I've got 5 pair of cheaper KZ that sound better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If it would not cost me so much to send them to Peter they would be his
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nothing personal Keith but we are on different boat's this time


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> Just got mine in Tuesday, but haven't had a real chance to give them a try yet.


 





 Surprisingly 200 hours of Burn in didn't really change them much from OOTB. They aren't world Class but they play in the Backyards of Musicmaker and that caliber of earphones. Pretty good accomplishment for the high pricetag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Are we talking these Dolphins?
> 
> 
> Either I got a dud or something because these just don't do it at all for me, I've got 5 pair of cheaper KZ that sound better
> ...


 





 Sooner or later we were bound to disagree Podman. Did you try Auvios on them? Personally I have NO KZ that sound better. At least to my old tired ears. (Well maybe my Silver ATE
  
 but they are a freak of production as my clear (smokes) don't sound anywhere near as good).
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

podster said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, Did I mention these Ipsdi Dolphins I just got off the Burner?  Another Bloody Penguin find. Absolutely amazing. Even better for the Princely sum of $16.11 USD.
> ...


 
 Yup, mine sound like cr_ _  too.


----------



## TwinACStacks

That's odd Mine sound quite good for the price. Maybe I got a good pair?  At least I don't feel I wasted 200 hours burning them in.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> For me it`s about finding something in between analytical & musical. Music should sound natural and natural mostly comes from good midrange frequencies - getting that area into great "balance" with bass & highs is quite hard and depends on lot of factors (music, taste, gear etc.). Flat FR and analytical sound doesn`t make me toe-tap very often. I`d rather prefer slightly W-shaped signature with little hint of warmth.
> Unfortunately there seems to be 2 main sides (I`m just generalizing) - V-shaped sound for pop/electronic music with lot of bass and other side is studio-like "over"-analytical sound. Funny is, that many seem to discover hi-fi, firstly run "straight" to over-analytical (because they are kind of obsessed with details etc.) and finally land at point where they "hate" both sides they`ve experienced and wish something like I`m searching for - something between musical and analytic SQ.
> 
> So guys with higher price-tag IEM`s - what animal is TK13 ? Is it something I`m searching for? Or should I aim even higher? ZhiYin Q5?




13 borders on analytical. I think Maples would actually be a good fit for you. Plus only $23 so not much monies.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Sooner or later we were bound to disagree Podman. Did you try Auvios on them? Personally I have NO KZ that sound better. At least to my old tired ears. (Well maybe my Silver ATE
> 
> but they are a freak of production as my clear (smokes) don't sound anywhere near as good).
> 
> ...


 

 Of course I did and to no avail, but like I said I've got them burning but now your 200 hour statement makes me want to just pull them off the burn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can't agree on all but you know I'm a high register guy anyway and to me the Dolphins are just to dark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hear you Charlie, nice new Avatar. Been playing them ever since the earlier post


----------



## Charliemotta

podster said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > Sooner or later we were bound to disagree Podman. Did you try Auvios on them? Personally I have NO KZ that sound better. At least to my old tired ears. (Well maybe my Silver ATE
> ...


 
 As far as the Ipsdi Dolphins go, I will have to " Enjoy the Silence "  ♫


----------



## Saoshyant

@TwinACStacks It could end up being like the Baldoor/MRice E100 issue where there was certainly variations in sound due to quality control issues, at least from my understanding.  I thought they sounded ok, but others made them out to be absolutely wonderful.
  
 As far as my Dolphin sounds using short bi-flange hifiman tips, they come off as fairly bassy, with vocals and instruments sounding slightly veiled.  But these could be rather tip dependent.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Of course I did and to no avail, but like I said I've got them burning but now your 200 hour statement makes me want to just pull them off the burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I don't disagree that they are darker. But I'm treble sensitive and I like the DARKSIDE....
  
 Maybe based on your two reactions I just might NOT do an actual review on these then.
  
  
 I've listened to too many earphones lately maybe I've lost my assessment capabilities.
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Folly

twinacstacks said:


> Guys, Did I mention these Ipsdi Dolphins I just got off the Burner?  Another Bloody Penguin find. Absolutely amazing. Even better for the Princely sum of $16.11 USD.
> 
> I suggest you save your pennies for a pair of these.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


podster said:


> Are we talking these Dolphins?
> 
> Either I got a dud or something because these just don't do it at all for me, I've got 5 pair of cheaper KZ that sound better
> 
> ...


 


charliemotta said:


> Yup, mine sound like cr_ _  too.


 
  
 Similar experience here, OOTB they just sounded forgettable. Gave them another shot after 20 hrs of burn in but still, nothing here. Been in the cupboard ever since. All my KZ's sound better. The DZAT DF-10 is also $16 and they are incomparably better.
  
 My guess is TWIN got a defective pair (in a good way though). So yeah in the end everyone's preferred sound signature is different.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> I don't disagree that they are darker. But I'm treble sensitive and I like the DARKSIDE....
> 
> Maybe based on your two reactions I just might NOT do an actual review on these then.
> 
> ...


 

 Nah Keith I think you are fine just lean to that darker signature bud, it's not for everyone like my preference to the mid high side signature is not for all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like you said we are not always going to agree but I do understand your pref and where you are coming from. I usually side with Bloody as well but not on these


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> As far as the Ipsdi Dolphins go, I will have to " Enjoy the Silence "  ♫




Ha ha, with that avatar you need the DQSM D2 in your life Charlie


----------



## Lurk650

@TwinACStacks , now its time for YOU to buy the Maples! My Dolphins shipped via Air from China on 5/26. They are still flying around up there apparently


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> @TwinACStacks , now its time for YOU to buy the Maples! My Dolphins shipped via Air from China on 5/26. They are still flying around up there apparently


 

 Now you want to hear something crazy Lurk, the Dolphins were the fastest China order to ever reach me! You may have me talked into trying the Maples, I did not realize they we so cheap!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> @TwinACStacks , now its time for YOU to buy the Maples! My Dolphins shipped via Air from China on 5/26. They are still flying around up there apparently


 





 Apparently so. Fortunately I have a NON-audiophile type co-worker who happens to need a new set of earphones, so maybe I will gift him the Dolphins.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

Another great thing about the Maples is that they are forgiving. 13s will let you know if a song isn't mastered all that well, Maples make everything sound good


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the Ipsdi Dolphins go, I will have to " Enjoy the Silence "  ♫
> ...


 
 Working on it Peter, will be my next purchase anyway.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Another great thing about the Maples is that they are forgiving. 13s will let you know if a song isn't mastered all that well, Maples make everything sound good


 

 Really, I have yet to find anything that makes Buckethead sound good


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Really, I have yet to find anything that makes Buckethead sound good:eek:




Ok maybe not everything


----------



## posnera

Any suggestions for <$50 hybrid with mic/remote?
 I generally listen to rock, don't need exaggerated bass.
 Thanks!


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > @TwinACStacks , now its time for YOU to buy the Maples! My Dolphins shipped via Air from China on 5/26. They are still flying around up there apparently
> ...


 
 I gave mine to my Grand daughter, cuz she thought they were a stethoscope.   I just put a splitter on the jack and she is in heaven!  So  guess I'll be getting my heart checked regularly.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Working on it Peter, will be my next purchase anyway.


 
 LOL! Can't say that I'm surprised. You're the man


----------



## robervaul

posnera said:


> Any suggestions for <$50 hybrid with mic/remote?
> I generally listen to rock, don't need exaggerated bass.
> Thanks!


 
 The BK50 has completed production.
@posnera Soon, *MAGAOSI BK50* for ± $45 on Ali and Amazon.


----------



## Podster

charliemotta said:


> I gave mine to my Grand daughter, cuz she thought they were a stethoscope.   I just put a splitter on the jack and she is in heaven!  So  guess I'll be getting my heart checked regularly.


 

 So Charlie is that the female version splitter? It appears mine came with the male version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## posnera

robervaul said:


> The BK50 has completed production.
> @posnera Soon, *MAGAOSI BK50* for ± $45 on Ali and Amazon.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I'll keep my eyes open for these.


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > For me it`s about finding something in between analytical & musical. Music should sound natural and natural mostly comes from good midrange frequencies - getting that area into great "balance" with bass & highs is quite hard and depends on lot of factors (music, taste, gear etc.). Flat FR and analytical sound doesn`t make me toe-tap very often. I`d rather prefer slightly W-shaped signature with little hint of warmth.
> ...


 


lurk650 said:


> Another great thing about the Maples is that they are forgiving. 13s will let you know if a song isn't mastered all that well, Maples make everything sound good


 
 I think I still lean towards TK13 since my source gear is slightly "warmish" and with quite huge soundstage/imaging presentation. I actually like "unforgiving & revealing" SQ more than "smooth-out" bad recordings sound.
 Or... I`m going to get BK35 / BK50 and save some money, because overall I really like what I`m hearing from 808`s (still too early to give final judgment on them - "burning in").
 Also, I think I`m done with single DD - I have WOM-mod which have been "killer single DD" for quite some time along with modified ATE (early 2nd gen translucent black), which is little more open/airy and balanced than WOM-mod. I just can`t see another single DD in between them and will continue pursuit for my preferences with DD+BA configuration. Well, actually VE Monk+ or Asura 2 could fit that cap maybe but atm dealing with 808. But those earbuds certainly need to be modified into IEM for me, as good as they sound already (I still need firm/tight and sound-blocking fit of in-ear). 
  
 Edit:


> Originally Posted by *robervaul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BK50 has completed production.
> @posnera Soon, *MAGAOSI BK50* for ± $45 on Ali and Amazon.


 
 OMG! I need to hide my wallet! I want it! -.- 
  
 But I don`t need mic - Is there option without and thus cheaper?


----------



## jant71

Even if not cheaper, I'd like a non-mic so as not to have that decent sized unit on the cable and perhaps have a usable chin slider.


----------



## robervaul

> Originally Posted by *posnera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks!
> I'll keep my eyes open for these.


 





 Quote:


coil said:


> OMG! I need to hide my wallet! I want it! -.-  But I don`t need mic - Is there option without and thus cheaper?


 
  I'm still not sure, but I think that is default with mic. Cheaper? Just send PM to seller


----------



## CoiL

Can You maybe ask from them (since You`re already talking with them) if there`s going to be version without mic?


----------



## notamethlab

There is a new Music Maker have any of you guys ordered it???


New MusicMaker KK-Ting In Ear Earphone HIFI Fever DIY Titanium Zinc Alloy Metal Cover Pop Rock HIFI Earphone Free Shipping
 http://s.aliexpress.com/FzAneQz6 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## BloodyPenguin

notamethlab said:


> There is a new Music Maker have any of you guys ordered it???
> 
> 
> New MusicMaker KK-Ting In Ear Earphone HIFI Fever DIY Titanium Zinc Alloy Metal Cover Pop Rock HIFI Earphone Free Shipping
> ...


 
  
 Interesting, nice find.  Thanks!


----------



## Podster

bloodypenguin said:


> Interesting, nice find.  Thanks!


 

 I have these on order, liked the design and my Rockets are my only Ti shells and I love them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll update you Bloody when I get them, sorry I did not like the Dolphins


----------



## robervaul

coil said:


> Can You maybe ask from them (since You`re already talking with them) if there`s going to be version without mic?


 

 Yup


----------



## Charliemotta

podster said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > I gave mine to my Grand daughter, cuz she thought they were a stethoscope.   I just put a splitter on the jack and she is in heaven!  So  guess I'll be getting my heart checked regularly.
> ...


 
 Nah, I bought it for her at the dollar store. It takes a sharp eye to notice the difference though Podster.


----------



## Podster

charliemotta said:


> Nah, I bought it for her at the dollar store. It takes a sharp eye to notice the difference though Podster.


 

 And that was with my glasses off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL When I saw the shape of them and color my mind wondered a little


----------



## CoiL

Anyone has experience with those portable amps?
  
 1) Bluebird LN-WS2.8
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluebird-LN-WS2-8-portable-headphone-amplifier-earphone-amp-HIFI-EXQUIS-amazing-dynamic-tantalising-small-volume/32276756325.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000013.10.HLZqfz&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=28d47f40-b577-4b4b-a22f-421b1f35ab27&tpp=1
  
 2) Bluebird U6
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluebird-U6-Headphone-Earphone-Earbud-Headset-Protable-Mini-Amplifier-HIFI-EXQUIS-Class-A-amp-Mini-A/32275158386.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.55.v6whZn
  
 Any comments? Something else better in this price bracket (max 70$) with at least ~400mW output power @ 32 Ohm ?


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> Anyone has experience with those portable amps?
> 
> 1) Bluebird LN-WS2.8
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluebird-LN-WS2-8-portable-headphone-amplifier-earphone-amp-HIFI-EXQUIS-amazing-dynamic-tantalising-small-volume/32276756325.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000013.10.HLZqfz&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=28d47f40-b577-4b4b-a22f-421b1f35ab27&tpp=1
> ...




I've got the Bluebird U6 and although its sound quality is excellent I never recommend it for several reasons (channel imbalance at low volume, non working gain switch and most importantly the power stated is most likely very optimistic as it distort very fast even with medium heavy loads). That being said sq alone is very good. 

Haven't heard the other one.


----------



## db003206

Are there any Chinese competitors for Comply tips? They're the only tips I've found that give me a consistently good seal on my Dunu 2000Js but I think they're pretty overpriced for what they are.


----------



## Lurk650

db003206 said:


> Are there any Chinese competitors for Comply tips? They're the only tips I've found that give me a consistently good seal on my Dunu 2000Js but I think they're pretty overpriced for what they are.


 
 I'd say just go onto AE and search for "foam eartips" and choose the best seller


----------



## db003206

lurk650 said:


> I'd say just go onto AE and search for "foam eartips" and choose the best seller


 
 Yeah, I see there are a ton of options. I was curious if there was a go-to supplier or if they're all the same.
  
 For the price I might just roll the dice and try the best seller as you say.


----------



## Lurk650

Looking through the Shozy thread looks like they have some consistency issues with some pairs being bassier than others? Glad I saved my pesos and went with Maples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them


----------



## notamethlab

db003206 said:


> Are there any Chinese competitors for Comply tips? They're the only tips I've found that give me a consistently good seal on my Dunu 2000Js but I think they're pretty overpriced for what they are.


 

Yeah there actually is and they're pretty good I'll link you an example of them. Just a suggestion if you're going to order make sure you specify the nozzle wize 3mm or 5mm

4Pairs(8pcs) KZ Noise Isolating Memory Foam C sets 3mm 5mm
 http://s.aliexpress.com/f6jEfAVf 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Akmola Lola

Finally put TK Maple aside to listen to MusicMaker TW1....
1st impression ; Great detail and separation, slightly muddy mids i think, and the bass although have presence, it punches and kicks with an umphh but does not punch deep, sub bass visible but likes to hide and barely able to notice them except hiphop and edm songs..
i hope TW1 improves after burn in.. i hoped these are V but OOTB they are not really.. highs are gorgeous, separations are great, vocals esp females with much energy and clarity.. but on lower department this doesnt satisfy me..
but built quality are excellent, small and very light and comfy in ear... 
off to burn TW1...


but those with superb source might notice differently.. im using TW1 with just unamped Fiio M3.


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> Finally put TK Maple aside to listen to MusicMaker TW1....
> 1st impression ; Great detail and separation, slightly muddy mids i think, and the bass although have presence, it punches and kicks with an umphh but does not punch deep, sub bass visible but likes to hide and barely able to notice them except hiphop and edm songs..
> i hope TW1 improves after burn in.. i hoped these are V but OOTB they are not really.. highs are gorgeous, separations are great, vocals esp females with much energy and clarity.. but on lower department this doesnt satisfy me..
> but built quality are excellent, small and very light and comfy in ear...
> ...


 
 Hope they get better for you with burn-in. I like some extra bass in my music so these ones are not for  me I think. Nice looking cable. Is it much different from the one on the maples?


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Hope they get better for you with burn-in. I like some extra bass in my music so these ones are not for  me I think. Nice looking cable. Is it much different from the one on the maples?


 these sounded more flat than V imo.. i think its because i started with maple, so im not able to appreciate it fairly.. maple just wowed me.. 

but built quality, TW1 is better than maple.. i can spot some quality issue with maole such as the wood are not firmly atrached to the metal back case, the wire hole are not properly finished, but to think that its diy most probably hand maid to a certain extend, all is justified.. for TW1, the cable aew indeed pretty.. combo with silver jack and splitter.. its beautiful and shiny! the shell is really small unlike TK12 haha..
maple cable are stiff, these are not. these are like TK12, Ting and Tomahawks cable.


----------



## 452293

robervaul said:


> The BK50 has completed production.
> @posnera Soon, *MAGAOSI BK50* for ± $45 on Ali and Amazon.


 
 The cable looks exactly like the one on the Magaosi M1 which is good. 
 Sanhoo sent me these: 
  
  

  
 Hope it will be more comfort than 808,  not saying 808 doesn't fit my ear well but there's sharp corner on the metal shell. Wish there's other color options too. I'm more curious about the sound. 
  

  

 Above is the retail version of Magaosi BK35.


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> yoowan said:
> 
> 
> > cgrish said:
> ...


 


> > coil said:
> >
> >
> > > Hope it wont be the case with me. Well... at same time I "hope so" ...so I could order BK35 wood or BK50
> ...


 
   
 My 808 has about 37h "burn-in" and took a listen... seems I have same experience with them as above. They are  good... but... midrange is littlebit "cold" for me also, they aren`t recessed in midrange but just "lifeless". And bass is kind of "woolly", it isn`t loose or downright bad nor overly boosted but is missing some thumpy/slurry texture and details.
 Those things come out very evident for example with _Eidola - Degeneraterra - Contra: Second_ _Temple_ song. I put on my WOM-mod and there it is - textured detailed thumpy/slurry bass. WOM-mod does have little more bass quantity but it`s not about quantity - 808 is just missing that little but needed part in bass.
 Idk, I`m very skeptical about further burn-in improving 808 but will give them a chance. Slight harshness did go away and woollyness seemed to take a step back... but... If they don`t improve further, I will probably try to mod them better or just sell them.
  
 Quote:


coil said:


> audiodhd said:
> 
> 
> > polychroma23 said:
> ...


 
 Now I have to decide what to do... BK50, Bk35 or wait and save for TK13. Actually one guy in my country should have them soon and maybe I can work out deal to get listen to TK13.
 808 are good but not quite fitting for my preference. I prefer BK35 shape over BK50 but FR graph of BK50 looks better fit for my taste (exept slight tip around 6-7kHz while BK35 seems smoother in highs).


----------



## MuZo2

Oh ho so 808 have same fate like *Ivery* IS-1.


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Now I have to decide what to do... BK50, Bk35 or wait and save for TK13. Actually one guy in my country should have them soon and maybe I can work out deal to get listen to TK13.
> 808 are good but not quite fitting for my preference. I prefer BK35 shape over BK50 but FR graph of BK50 looks better fit for my taste (exept slight tip around 6-7kHz while BK35 seems smoother in highs).


 
 I found the exact same thing. While the 808 are very good, they are a bit cold in the mids and lacking bass in certain tracks/genres (for my personal preference). I will probably try to sell mine and go for one of the other hybrids such as BK35/50, A2S, QingYin-20, Zhiyin Z2016.


----------



## crabdog

Easy are at it again, this time with a 1DD + 3BA (or 3BA) custom unit.
http://tinyurl.com/hdlwd5u


----------



## CoiL

They really look spectacular!


----------



## mebaali

muzo2 said:


> Oh ho so 808 have same fate like *Ivery* IS-1.


 
 I have been using 808 for the last week or so (have tried various tips and settled for stock medium bore red core tips which gave me slightly more controlled bass and somewhat smooth treble). While these have got very decent detail retrieval and clarity (using Fiio X1 or One Plus One), it just doesn't seems to have that wow factor (for my ears) to make it stand out of my short collection of IEMs. For the price that I had bought these for (my first hybrid IEMs), I am not regretting the buy, though.


----------



## MuZo2

coil said:


> They really look spectacular!


 
 Yeah , man those companies churn out new iem every day & they are getting better aesthetically as well as technically.


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> muzo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ho so 808 have same fate like *Ivery* IS-1.
> ...


 
 Same opinion so far with 808 but about tip-rolling - sounds strange but I got best result with JVC spiral dots. Have tried some of my fav tips including Huawei Honor tips I use with WOM-mod and H10 tips but not getting improvement over JVC tips. Funny is, the JVC tips should actually improve highs but in case of 808 I find them "smooth out" highs littlebit and maybe very tiny improvement in bass detail. But still about 25 different tips to try and hope to find something better. Will give feedback if I find something better.


----------



## isai

Coil maybe you should consider to give a chance to the Bosshifi B3.
 You will get very good Bass out of them and better extended highs, in the midrange you will get better clarity too , I am considering the improved cable version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CoiL

Sorry but no. I don`t need more bass in quantity nor more extended highs and midrange is already clear with 808 ...just earlier mentioned things need improvement. I will probably get BK35 or BK50 since my money needs to go more into something else this and next month, so, TK13 will have to wait some time.


----------



## isai

coil said:


> Sorry but no. I don`t need more bass in quantity nor more extended highs and midrange is already clear with 808 ...just earlier mentioned things need improvement. I will probably get BK35 or BK50 since my money needs to go more into something else this and next month, so, TK13 will have to wait some time.


 
  
 Ok Coil I see your point and seems like your are settled already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Just to clarify for people who might be reading this, it's not that you get more bass with the B3's that you do, but the bass is better in all senses punch, extension, and resolution so the bass is in a different level of the hlsx's which I consider it's weakest point.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for feedback about it isai. I agree with You, bass resolution/detail is 808 weakest point and I`m quite sure B3 is better in that part... just overall impressions and signature of B3 seems too V-shaped and midrange too "neutral" for my personal preferences. This is just my subjective opinion and decision, others may see/hear it differently. 
  
 Damn my WOM-mod is good - I just fall into music with it, 808 doesn`t make me enjoy music that way - what we all should do!
 And I`m not talking just about "fun" signature, I get lot of details and resolution that is enough for me.  Just for reference - VE Monk v1 has been so far closest thing to my WOM-mod.


----------



## isai

coil said:


> Thanks for feedback about it isai. I agree with You, bass resolution/detail is 808 weakest point and I`m quite sure B3 is better in that part... just overall impressions and signature of B3 seems too V-shaped and midrange too "neutral" for my personal preferences. This is just my subjective opinion and decision, others may see/hear it differently.
> 
> Damn my WOM-mod is good - I just fall into music with it, 808 doesn`t make me enjoy music that way - what we all should do!
> And I`m not talking just about "fun" signature, I get lot of details and resolution that is enough for me.  Just for reference - VE Monk v1 has been so far closest thing to my WOM-mod.


 
  
 Yes that might be the weakest part of the B3's as I hear them, the tonality coherence between the dynamics and the armature as you go from a warm signature to a colder one.
 Damm you make me want to try your WOM-mod.


----------



## lesp4ul

audiodhd said:


> Big fan of the Zeros too! .. if your talking similar budget to the Shozys then possibly the BK35, they too have wood housing, warmish signature, no idea about bass quantity yet but tour getting a DD+2xBA. Clearheads got BK35 on the way and a few others.. the TK Maple another wood is worth looking into also.. search it in these forums its quite recent. .


 
 Ah i saw that yesterday, still deciding which one to buy BK35 or Boss B3, both are tempting but my wallet don't haha.


----------



## robervaul

lesp4ul said:


> Ah i saw that yesterday, still deciding which one to buy BK35 or Boss B3, both are tempting but my wallet don't haha.




Hi guys. BK50 is available now on Ali by Easy store. 
if you are not decided between 808 and bk35. worth a try this. 
Improvements on Bass, soundstage is wide, and big, vocals is clear. 


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-HLSX-BK50-Wooden-Pink-Hybrid-Balance-Armature-With-Dynamic-IEM-HI-FI-In-Ear-Earphones/519064_32677432654.html


----------



## CoiL

Still no-mic version available? If there won`t be no-mic version soon, then going for BK35. I do really like BK50 being open-back:

  
 And seems that angle on the pic may not be for wearing over-ear, one probably needs to swap channels for that, either from gear or re-solder jack end.


----------



## robervaul

coil said:


> Still no-mic version available? If there won`t be no-mic version soon, then going for BK35. I do really like BK50 being open-back:
> 
> 
> And seems that angle on the pic may not be for wearing over-ear, one probably needs to swap channels for that, either from gear or re-solder jack end.


 
 Can make a no mic version, when you make order, send a message for seller.


----------



## CoiL

Yes, lol, I just noticed it when scrolling down. Used to AE selection method. No-mic version should have same cable as with BK35/808, which is good to me.
 And then... can we ask seller to swap channels to wear them over-ear? That would be nice option


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Yes, lol, I just noticed it when scrolling down. Used to AE selection method. No-mic version should have same cable as with BK35/808, which is good to me.
> And then... can we ask seller to swap channels to wear them over-ear? That would be nice option


 
 lol i think a swapped channels version would be a nightmare for producer and buyers alike, much confusion. I see that the mic version is only $1 extra. Most others charge more. Have added them to my wish list but am concerned that the nozzles are too short considering the extra large front of the housing.


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *crabdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol i think a swapped channels version would be a nightmare for producer and buyers alike, much confusion.


 
 Probably yes, but if asked nicely, who know, maybe they do it 
  


> ...but am concerned that the nozzles are too short considering the extra large front of the housing.


 
 Same here. similar to ANV and I can use ANV only with medium size tips (I usually only use smallest) and that could be problem for me.
  
 Guess it`s going to be BK35 then for now... at same time, I`m really hoping 808 will improve with modding but that is subject for next week


----------



## MuZo2

But who knows BK35 has similar bass? and improved mids.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Still no-mic version available? If there won`t be no-mic version soon, then going for BK35. I do really like BK50 being open-back:
> 
> 
> 
> And seems that angle on the pic may not be for wearing over-ear, one probably needs to swap channels for that, either from gear or re-solder jack end.




Are they actually open back or is it just cosmetic like the TK13?


----------



## robervaul

muzo2 said:


> But who knows BK35 has similar bass? and improved mids.


 
 This is better than bk35 sound, sound is wide , and better resolution
  All is better than bk35.


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> Are they actually open back or is it just cosmetic like the TK13?


 
 it is open back


----------



## polychroma23

robervaul said:


> Hi guys. BK50 is available now on Ali by Easy store.
> if you are not decided between 808 and bk35. worth a try this.
> Improvements on Bass, soundstage is wide, and big, vocals is clear.
> 
> ...


 
 That was fast! Just ordered BK35 a few days ago. I probably should've waited. But it appears I might not regret buying it since I prefer smoother mids, which seems to be the case with BK35 according to its frequency graph.


----------



## yawg

Hi,
  
 Has anybody here any user info on these HP? They look very nice and the price seems right:
  
 http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Original-BossHifi-B8-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-Headphone-Black-Mahogany-Headset-Earphone-With-Beryllium-Alloy-Driver-And/32655139178.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_4_10037_10017_10021_507_10022_10032_10020_401_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_9&btsid=239e2369-52de-4602-92d5-5bd5d3a22dfc#feedback
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> it is open back


 
 that's gonna suck for noise isolation I guess but no doubt wider soundstage.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> that's gonna suck for noise isolation I guess but no doubt wider soundstage.


 
 Yes. I have a feeling they will sound good. Just wish they had gone with a "safe" shape.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Yes. I have a feeling they will sound good. Just wish they had gone with a "safe" shape.




Might just be me but looking at them I feel due to the angle of them the L/R should be reversed


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Might just be me but looking at them I feel due to the angle of them the L/R should be reversed


 
 Looks from the photos as though they're meant to be worn over ear.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Looks from the photos as though they're meant to be worn over ear.




I thought somebody was talking about wanting the channels swapped for over ear use. Maybe was another IEM


----------



## Kelzo

Do you have a LZ-A2/s that you can compare to the bk50?

 Looks good how's the cable is it like in the KZ? The sticky ones


----------



## goodluck4u

yawg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody here any user info on these HP? They look very nice and the price seems right:
> 
> ...




The brief review of N***i T. at the feedback of your link is very useful although its build quality of both my thought and his comment is different. He is a living dictionary of Chinese headphones and earphones. Perhaps he introduced the wooden headphone to Japanese. Japanese people who get one seem delight from comments on Japanese bbs.

ps.
Now I am evaluating the HP and then I will write three or four articles with burning in Japanese on my Japanese blog .
http://bridra.blogspot.com/2016/06/bosshifi-0.html (in Japanese)
http://bridra.blogspot.com/2016/06/bosshifi-1.html (in Japanese)


----------



## SuperLuigi

> Yeah there actually is and they're pretty good I'll link you an example of them. Just a suggestion if you're going to order make sure you specify the nozzle wize 3mm or 5mm
> 
> 4Pairs(8pcs) KZ Noise Isolating Memory Foam C sets 3mm 5mm
> http://s.aliexpress.com/f6jEfAVf
> (from AliExpress Android)


 

  
  
   

  
  
 I ordered these and wasnt a fan at all.  They have a really weird feel to them, super soft, and feel nothing like comply eartips.  At least not to me.


----------



## carltonh

robervaul said:


> Hi guys. BK50 is available now on Ali by Easy store.
> if you are not decided between 808 and bk35. worth a try this.
> Improvements on Bass, soundstage is wide, and big, vocals is clear.
> 
> ...


 

 Tempted, but I'm worried that they may be limited to a shallow insertion like the Philips Fidelio S1 and Xiaomi Piston I have. I don't like to keep pushing them back in order to hear the deep bass.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just got the 600m and posted some impressions on the <30 chinese iem thread---more neutral than my typical taste, but very impressive for the $$$--outclasses a lot of pricier BAs. very detailed and without question the loudest mofo i've  heard. many thanks for the rec.
 also got a bonus rock zircon in the same package. on first listen, it's not exactly the awesome giant-killer proclaimed by its fans, tho it has a lot of dynamic presence (and bass). compared (probably unfairly) to the 600m, the zircon sounds somewhat unnatural--drums and piano, in particular lack realism, although it's a fun listen overall.


----------



## Lurk650

New earphone on HCK,  RayAudio RA01 Double Dynamic Drive Unit In Ear Earphone. Not MMCX
  
*http://tinyurl.com/h6gtt8q*


----------



## jant71

IIRC, that is pretty much the Alpha & DeltaAD01.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/773148/alpha-delta-ad01


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> New earphone on HCK,  RayAudio RA01 Double Dynamic Drive Unit In Ear Earphone. Not MMCX
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/h6gtt8q*




Those look like little ear urns


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Those look like little ear urns


 
 10ohm impedance. I'd be tempted to try them out if they weren't so expensive


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> 10ohm impedance. I'd be tempted to try them out if they weren't so expensive




I hear ya, going to ise an old Clint Eastwood line here "A man needs to know his limitations"


----------



## Lurk650

Just wondering if anybody has any opinions on Xduoo X3 vs Fiio X3-ii vs iBasso DX50? I like the X3's SQ with my E12 but I don't care much for the UI (stock & RB) plus its very hard to see in sunlight. I have tried the Fiio X1 and I do like the UI. Just not sure if the X3-ii or DX50 sound that much better than the XDX3.


----------



## kimD

Another cool thing here
New HCK A3 OPUS2 Handmade Custom Dynamically HIFI Fever In Ear Earphone DIY Custom Bullet Casing Earphone
http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32597770464.html


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> Another cool thing here
> New HCK A3 OPUS2 Handmade Custom Dynamically HIFI Fever In Ear Earphone DIY Custom Bullet Casing Earphone
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32597770464.html




Lol... Old. Probably crap.


----------



## notamethlab

superluigi said:


> I ordered these and wasnt a fan at all.  They have a really weird feel to them, super soft, and feel nothing like comply eartips.  At least not to me.


what about these? I remember someone in this thread or the KZ thread recommended these. 

KZ Original 3 Pair Black Noise Isolating Comfortble Memory Foam Ear Tips Ear Pads for Headphones
 http://s.aliexpress.com/qe6NRFZr 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## jatergb

lurk650 said:


> Just wondering if anybody has any opinions on Xduoo X3 vs Fiio X3-ii vs iBasso DX50? I like the X3's SQ with my E12 but I don't care much for the UI (stock & RB) plus its very hard to see in sunlight. I have tried the Fiio X1 and I do like the UI. Just not sure if the X3-ii or DX50 sound that much better than the XDX3.


 
 Purely from my research here leading up to eventual purchase of X3, I can tell you this:
  
 1) X3 is superior slightly and neutralish than X3 II.
 2) DX50 is a notch or two above X3.
  
 Yea, sunlight readability sucks and screen is too small. Otherwise, this is would affect Fiio sales a lot and possibly even DX50.


----------



## goodluck4u

Brief comment of B8

http://imgur.com/a/ZnIj0 16 pics of BOSSHIFI B8




My B8 is over 40 hours to burn. The future of B8 is great vocal and conformable treble. it is not for basshead.

Famale vocal is very very great because the B8 sounds feeling of voice like what a vocalist wants to tell me at the bottom of their heart. 
I know about the rumor of great performance  of B8 on Japanese BBS. According to that BBS, it is similar with Denon D600 and it remains of t5p (1G). Unfortunately I don't know about D600 and t5p.
However I think its sound is over the league of DT990 pro.

Its build quality is not excellent but above average. you can confirm the reason from the pics of my imgur.

It is no problem to use it with cheap DAPs or smartphones.


----------



## Podster

jatergb said:


> Purely from my research here leading up to eventual purchase of X3, I can tell you this:
> 
> 1) X3 is superior slightly and neutralish than X3 II.
> 2) DX50 is a notch or two above X3.
> ...


 

 Really, can you point me in the direction of all the research out here that shows Xduoo X3 is better than FiiO X3ii? I pretty much have the iBasso on pretty even ground with the X3ii
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But from that subjective point of view we all hear it just a little differently


----------



## SuperLuigi

A little off topic, but are there any Asian brands for other audio equipment?  Like speakers?  Probably some amazing deals out there to be had.


----------



## jatergb

podster said:


> Really, can you point me in the direction of all the research out here that shows Xduoo X3 is better than FiiO X3ii? I pretty much have the iBasso on pretty even ground with the X3ii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just read the X3 thread and also search for X3 vs or something like that. After doing the same for few days, I finalized X3. And I also used words, Slightly, Neutral. So take that in to account too. Some-one recently wrote X3 and Iphone 6 is pretty on same plane SQ wise and another wrote somewhere that he considers Ipod 5.5g and X3 (if i'm not wrong) are on same level. From what I've read before purchasing the X3, for those who can hear the details, they are there compared to iphones and X3 II.


----------



## Podster

I carry an iPhone6 so I guess I have X3 SQ already


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> Sorry but no. I don`t need more bass in quantity nor more extended highs and midrange is already clear with 808 ...just earlier mentioned things need improvement. I will probably get BK35 or BK50 since my money needs to go more into something else this and next month, so, TK13 will have to wait some time.


 
  
 I have 2 pairs of the BK 35 for 2 days now. They are exceedingly bassy. Lots of sub bass rumble in the low end. It's totally different from the 808. 808 has a good snappy bass. Not too much, not too little. I don't understand how some can say the 808 is bassy. BK35 mids are beautiful, very detailed and better than the 808 IMO. High end is very rolled off as compare to the 808. Nowhere near the highs of the 808. I am sure this sound signature will appeal to many, but if you are looking for a "better 808", this isn't it. Sound stage in my opinion is better on the BK35. BK35 is way easier to drive.
  
 As I was a fan of the 808, I was surprised that the BK35 was a totally different earphone. I tried tip rolling to tame the bass and the only thing that had an impact was the Comply S400 -  but you have to really shove them on as the BK35 has pretty fat nozzles.
  
 My experience level is novice wannabe audiophile, but you can rest assured that these are very bassy with a rolled off high end as compare to the 808. The mid range part, I may be wrong about and may just think it's good because it isn't competing with the highs. Also, my BK35 are the DIY version and not the full retail.
  
 Sources were Motorola Nexus 6 cell phone, Fiio X3 (sounds best with just the Fiio alone - pretty darn good actually), Fiio X3 with Schitt Magni v1. Hope I did this right as it was the 1st time I ever wrote my impressions about ear/headphones.


----------



## RedJohn456

jatergb said:


> Just read the X3 thread and also search for X3 vs or something like that. After doing the same for few days, I finalized X3. And I also used words, Slightly, Neutral. So take that in to account too. Some-one recently wrote X3 and Iphone 6 is pretty on same plane SQ wise and another wrote somewhere that he considers Ipod 5.5g and X3 (if i'm not wrong) are on same level. From what I've read before purchasing the X3, for those who can hear the details, they are there compared to iphones and X3 II.


 

 If you are going by written impressions alone, I would take those with a grain of salt. Not saying there will be a huge difference between the devices, but often times when people say hey hear little to no differences, I end up hearing quite a bit more difference. YMMV, but I would try in person if possible at all.


----------



## polychroma23

waveriderhawaii said:


> I have 2 pairs of the BK 35 for 2 days now. They are exceedingly bassy. Lots of sub bass rumble in the low end. It's totally different from the 808. 808 has a good snappy bass. Not too much, not too little. I don't understand how some can say the 808 is bassy. *BK35 mids are beautiful, very detailed and better than the 808 IMO*. High end is very rolled off as compare to the 808. Nowhere near the highs of the 808. I am sure this sound signature will appeal to many, but if you are looking for a "better 808", this isn't it. *Sound stage in my opinion is better on the BK35*. BK35 is way easier to drive.
> 
> As I was a fan of the 808, I was surprised that the BK35 was a totally different earphone. I tried tip rolling to tame the bass and the only thing that had an impact was the Comply S400 -  but you have to really shove them on as the BK35 has pretty fat nozzles.
> 
> ...


 
 Seems like Easy's claims are true, but too early to judge. Maybe some more burn-in will help tame the lows and highs.


----------



## jatergb

redjohn456 said:


> If you are going by written impressions alone, I would take those with a grain of salt. Not saying there will be a huge difference between the devices, but often times when people say hey hear little to no differences, I end up hearing quite a bit more difference. YMMV, but I would try in person if possible at all.


 
  
 That's correct and that is what I was trying to drive home when I replied to Podster's reply to my original post. I'm not entirely sure it's placebo affect but I was able to hear difference when I switched to a branded USB cable from a non-descript usb cable I had. So, I think I can hear details when they are present too. I too believe in trying it first-hand. So, I usually prefix my thoughts with, from what I read etc.,


----------



## andione1983

I have been using the boarseman cx98 s for a few days now... Not sure what to think.... The mods and highs are nice and detailed but lows are a little lacking. The headphones also seem to need some decent volume input from my players... Curious on other thoughts..... 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## anticute

superluigi said:


> A little off topic, but are there any Asian brands for other audio equipment?  Like speakers?  Probably some amazing deals out there to be had.




I'm sure there is, but based on the small amount of research I've made, the shipping costs tend to get pretty high, plus the fact that larger packages generally, based on my experience, get picked out in customs = import taxes. Seems to be less of a great deal because of this.. I'm sure others have more experience than me regarding this, though..


----------



## kimD

Anyone can share for Rose IEMs threads?
Rose cappuccino, pudding, BR5

Thanks


----------



## MuZo2

kimd said:


> Anyone can share for Rose IEMs threads?
> Rose cappuccino, pudding, BR5
> 
> Thanks




http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/75#post_12626286


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/75#post_12626286




Thanks man


----------



## crabdog

BK50 is now just $44 at EE.


----------



## flib372

Anybody allready ordered the new 1more C1002 capsule hybrid ?


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Really, can you point me in the direction of all the research out here that shows Xduoo X3 is better than FiiO X3ii? I pretty much have the iBasso on pretty even ground with the X3ii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It was tough but I went with the X3-ii. Got it delivered about 30 min ago, (Prime Same Day Shipping!). Listened briefly ootb with my TK13, using the HP out, very very good sound. Much better than the X1 had via the HP out. Haven't tried paired with my E12 yet. Just updated to FW 2.0. 
  
 EDIT: Shipping my XDX3 back to Amazon. It's a very good player sound wise but the screen and UI just isn't for me. I have bad eyes. One thing that's a plus too is that the X3-ii is actually lighter than the XDX3, not by much but def noticeable.


----------



## Saoshyant

Other ghan the QKZ W1 Pro, are there any QKZ products people like? I'm a little curious about their new earbud, and only having experience with one of their products, not sure if the brand is worth taking a blind shot at.


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> It was tough but I went with the X3-ii. Got it delivered about 30 min ago, (Prime Same Day Shipping!). Listened briefly ootb with my TK13, using the HP out, very very good sound. Much better than the X1 had via the HP out. Haven't tried paired with my E12 yet. Just updated to FW 2.0. Now to decide if I want to actually keep my Xduoo X3




For me, the real selling point of the X3 is the dual mSD slots, and rockbox is a nice bonus too. Then again I just got a 200GB mSD, so two cards isn't necessary anymore.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> For me, the real selling point of the X3 is the dual mSD slots, and rockbox is a nice bonus too. Then again I just got a 200GB mSD, so two cards isn't necessary anymore.


 
 Oh yeah, you grabbed during the Amazon sale I posted right? Yeah, I have no need for the dual slots honestly. I have a ton of music but that would be a paint in the butt to deal with. Already hard enough to search through 265 songs on one card.


----------



## twister6

Finally got to TFZ Series 1.  The review it up:http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16129


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> It was tough but I went with the X3-ii. Got it delivered about 30 min ago, (Prime Same Day Shipping!). Listened briefly ootb with my TK13, using the HP out, very very good sound. Much better than the X1 had via the HP out. Haven't tried paired with my E12 yet. Just updated to FW 2.0.
> 
> EDIT: Shipping my XDX3 back to Amazon. It's a very good player sound wise but the screen and UI just isn't for me. I have bad eyes. One thing that's a plus too is that the X3-ii is actually lighter than the XDX3, not by much but def noticeable.




Hope you enjoy your X3ii Lurk, I love mine

Awesome review Twister, I have the #11 Carbon coming was wondering just what the dual chamber would sound like


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Hope you enjoy your X3ii Lurk, I love mine


 
 So far so good. Just messaged you.


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> Oh yeah, you grabbed during the Amazon sale I posted right? Yeah, I have no need for the dual slots honestly. I have a ton of music but that would be a paint in the butt to deal with. Already hard enough to search through 265 songs on one card.


 
 Having the 200GB card is almost makes me want to try out an X7, if I can justify the cost.  They seem to pop up on the for sale forums enough it shouldn't take long to find one if I really want to go that route.  Then again, I can just use my X5 with my Mojo and have excellent sound without having to spend any more.
  
 On another note, I'm currently waiting on an RE-Zero (was quite surprised to see one pop up on the for sale forums) a Shozy Cygnus, and of course the Rose Puddin.  I'm curious to see how the Zero will sound on the HM-700 as well as how it sounds vs the RE-0, and later on the RE-00.


----------



## kimD

twister6 said:


> Finally got to TFZ Series 1.  The review it up:http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16129




Awesome reviews, when do you has reviews for Roae pudding?


----------



## Akmola Lola

twister6 said:


> Finally got to TFZ Series 1.  The review it up:http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16129


 nice review, mine is coming early next week.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> *I have 2 pairs of the BK 35 for 2 days now. They are exceedingly bassy.* Lots of sub bass rumble in the low end. It's totally different from the 808. 808 has a good snappy bass. Not too much, not too little. I don't understand how some can say the 808 is bassy. BK35 mids are beautiful, very detailed and better than the 808 IMO. High end is very rolled off as compare to the 808. Nowhere near the highs of the 808. I am sure this sound signature will appeal to many, *but if you are looking for a "better 808", this isn't it.* Sound stage in my opinion is better on the BK35. BK35 is way easier to drive.
> 
> As I was a fan of the 808, I was surprised that the BK35 was a totally different earphone. *I tried tip rolling to tame the bass and the only thing that had an impact was the Comply S400 -  but you have to really shove them on as the BK35 has pretty fat nozzles.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yea, I received my BK35's, but I decided not to review them because the "right dynamic driver" is way louder then the left, thumping too much bass to the right side and the BA's sounding a little odd because of the whole ordeal. But, the little that I can get out of it was too much bass presence, MIDS are more forward (but that's all), and details fall short and rolled off when compared to the 808's.
  
 I still prefer the 808's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....more natural sounding with plenty of details from end to end!
  
 .....I'm looking forward to the BK50's -- I like the shape and the wood-look that goes along with it!


----------



## kvad

twister6 said:


> Finally got to TFZ Series 1.  The review it up:http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16129


 
  
 Thanks for the review - now that got me really interested in the series 3 and 5 : ) Doesn't seem to be much information on those though.


----------



## kimD

New Original 1MORE C1002 Capsule earphone Hybrid Dynamic Balanced Armature 2 Unit all In Ear HiFi earphone Mic Circle Iron Mixed





Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/euyMnyYZ


----------



## kimD

New SE535 DIY Custom made in ear Earphone 3 Balanced Armature With Dynamic Hybrid Around Ear headphone @ $89.50 only, seem like better price 

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/VBVNRnYr


----------



## _gl

So I got my Easy UES.  Remember it's my first serious IEM so I have nothing to compare it to, I'm an audiophile used to studio sound, Koss KSC-75's (awesome for the price) and Senn HD600's (excellent).  I go for flat/reference.
  
 Packaging is nice as are the IEMs & the little coloured case.  But typical China sloppieness (I've been buying from Ali and Ebay China for years), I have 3 of one size tip and only one of another size.  Cable is very microphonic, not great, but the 2pin connectors seem good.
  
 I _hated_ the sound signature OOTB though, bloated bass (once you get a good seal) - and where the f is the treble??  Heavily rolled off, that's what, with a a fake mid enhancement to make up for it.  Overall a basshead, dull and slightly boxed-in sound.
  
 Some people seem to like this treble rolloff, but I want to hear music as it was mixed in the studio, without hype or holes, so to me the heavy rolloff is bordering on defective.  So I spent a few hours creating a precisely tuned EQ correction curve for them (as I did for the HD600) that gets the treble back and unbloats the bass a little - more on that soon.
  
 So much better now, fidelity and detail are back.  It's not capable of super-refined treble (limitation of dynamic drivers maybe?) but it's quite good now.  I'll see what burn-in does.  As it stands, I could keep them EQ'ed once I figure out a good seal (none of the tips really work for me), but they're no good on my Pono (no EQ).
  
 Just goes to show how important tuning is.  I also don't agree about the 'Ninja Treble' in Twin's review, my un-EQ'ed copy is consistently dull and never really sharpens up.  Will see if burn-in changes anything there.


----------



## Tom22

my review of the sennheiser momentum in which i had compared them briefly with the brainwavz s5 and the nuforce ne800m 
  
 my S7 Edge's Current Best friend


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> So I got my Easy UES.  Remember it's my first serious IEM so I have nothing to compare it to, I'm an audiophile used to studio sound, Koss KSC-75's (awesome for the price) and Senn HD600's (excellent).  I go for flat/reference.
> 
> Packaging is nice as are the IEMs & the little coloured case.  But typical China sloppieness (I've been buying from Ali and Ebay China for years), I have 3 of one size tip and only one of another size.  Cable is very microphonic, not great, but the 2pin connectors seem good.
> 
> ...




Burn in will change the bass, will be more controlled, I'm sure 100%. Treble will sharpen up too. These will be no where near flat/neutral though. While the TK13 are not neutral either they are more balanced in sound.


----------



## CoiL

waveriderhawaii said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but no. I don`t need more bass in quantity nor more extended highs and midrange is already clear with 808 ...just earlier mentioned things need improvement. I will probably get BK35 or BK50 since my money needs to go more into something else this and next month, so, TK13 will have to wait some time.
> ...


 
 Idk who said that 808 is bassy but it wasn`t me. It is just slightly enhanced but in good balance with rest of FR. I certainly wouldn`t call 808 bass "snappy"... well it is good but 808 bass is just tad too "soft & woolly" imho. Yes, I can hear bass texture, details and thump/slurryness but I have to "look & listen" for it. With WOM-mod I just hear evrerything in bass department without "sharpening & concentrating" my ears on bass. And like I told, it`s not about bass quantity.
 About BK35...
 BK35 soundstage larger - great, I like it! 
 BK35 mids better - great, like it!
 BK35 highs rolled off - also great, I like it (depends how much but I like littlebit rolled off highs due to I`m sensitive to highs).
  
 From FR graphs provided by Magaosi developer I wouldn`t say BK35 is exceedingly bassy but can`t say until I hear myself. Probably I`m still going for BK35 because BK50 fit and wearing issues are too much hassle for me (I don`t bother to modifiy everything always, especially such nice looking IEM`s) and BK35 are cheaper.
  
 I wonder if You are using foam tips with 808 and BK35 ? 
  


1clearhead said:


> Yea, I received my BK35's, but I decided not to review them because the "right dynamic driver" is way louder then the left, thumping too much bass to the right side and the BA's sounding a little odd because of the whole ordeal. But, the little that I can get out of it was too much bass presence, MIDS are more forward (but that's all), and details fall short and rolled off when compared to the 808's.
> 
> I still prefer the 808's.
> 
> ...


 
 More fowards mids - great, also would like tad foward mids than 808 have.
  
 Unfortunately I can`t call 808 natural - to me they just aren`t so natural as they should be with vocals, acoustic guitars, contrabass, saxophone etc. They have "cold" midrange signature.
 This is especially evident when I listen to my local artists recording whom voice & guitar I have heard in person & live concerts (amped and without) - with 808 it isn`t so natural as it should be, it`s littlebit " thin & cold". Mids are detailed and great but lacking just a fraction of "warmth". I`m not trying to bash down 808, they are great but just slightly off from my preference of natural signature and resolution of bass.


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> Burn in will change the bass, will be more controlled, I'm sure 100%. Treble will sharpen up too. These will be no where near flat/neutral though. While the TK13 are not neutral either they are more balanced in sound.


 
  
 Hope so.  What's interesting is that once I restored the treble and tamed the bass boomieness, I didn't mind a too-heavy bass (my first curve was bass heavy).  When it's balanced it doesn't sound bloated.
  
 People sometimes think that flat is dull, probably because they heard a particular slope, but you can bias flat towards bass or treble a bit (think about rotating the flat horizontal line in an EQ a little, it's still a straight line with a slope).  For me it's more about smoothing out unnatural bumps/peaks and getting a balanced spectrum, you can then tilt this to taste and it still sounds balanced.


----------



## _gl

I can't get a reliable seal with any of the included Easy UES tips.  Foamies don't work great, only the two largest silicone sizes create a proper seal, but it comes loose really easily.  I need something that will survive chewing gum, talking etc.
  
 Any suggestions? Double flange?  Triple flange?  Or something more 'sucky' than silicone?


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> I can't get a reliable seal with any of the included Easy UES tips.  Foamies don't work great, only the two largest silicone sizes create a proper seal, but it comes loose really easily.  I need something that will survive chewing gum, talking etc.
> 
> Any suggestions? Double flange?  Triple flange?  Or something more 'sucky' than silicone?




Auvio Large. USA only though


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> Auvio Large. USA only though


 
  
 I've seen them mentioned before.  What makes them better than the basic ones?


----------



## RedJohn456

He guys, I have had the DQSM D2 for a bit and here my impressions of them so far:
  
  
*DQSM D2 Impressions*​  ​ One thing I really appreciate about the DQSM D2 is how well it sounds at lower volumes. When studying, I tend to listen to music at low volumes to set the mood and the D2 sounds every bit as detailed and good at lower volumes. Some iems tend to sound better with higher volumes, but not so with the D2.
  
 Back in the good old days we had people choosing different teams for the different color TTPOD T1E iems they owned. I wanna do the same with the D2 filter colours. Team GREEN all the way baby! The bass is emphasized with this filter but done in a way that makes the bottom end have a bit more punch and sound more full.
  
 I was thinking about how to describe how the D2 sounds, and its confusing because it contradicts itself at times. It sounds so light, clear transparent but the midrange isn't thin or nasally as you might find in iems sporting the aforementioned characteristics. It is engaging without being treble forward, and detailed without being analytical, It knows when to pull back so it doesn't cross lines. 
  
 But if need be, it can go from a soft purring cat to a raging lion at the drop of a hat, which is perfectly exemplified by some EDM tracks. where its soft before the drop, and then BAM SUB BASS FOR DAYS BABY. I am like whoah where there come from? Its like a transformer (optimus prime  ftw), what you think is a well behaved iem is really a red fire truck waiting to run you over lol.
  

  
 While the D2 may be the best I have heard to date for the likes of rock, metal, heavy metal etc, I feel it performs just as well in many other genres. Sure it might not be the best for listening to Mongolian Tuvan Throat singing, it sounds fantastic for Top 40 music, blues and even jazz.
  
 Once If found tips that worked for me, it was smooth sailing all the way. I had excellent isolation and comfort after a few days. The D2 boasts class leading instrument separation and layering, with instrument positioning that is quite accurate for live recordings. Bass is tight and fast, with excellent decay and not bloomy or bloated in the least. The wide and spacious soundstage of the D2 really brings to life whatever you may listen to. I want to touch on the detail and resolution again - I am literally hearing things I haven't heard before in my favourite songs, even compared to the analytical VE Duke. This is detail and resolution done right!
  
 Btw so far all of this has been with the *GREEN FILTER ONLY*. The other two filters make it a beast for jazz, blues and acoustic music. So its like three headphones in one, as the filters have a big impact on how it sounds, so you can shape it your preferences. 
  
 Also all of this is running it singe ended, I haven't even gotten to how it sounds running with a balanced cable out of my Geek Out V2 lol. Perhaps I should leave that for next time... but I will say this, holy holographic 3D stage batman 
  
 Seriously the D2, when running balanced, portrays depth in songs in ways I have YET to seen. It feels like things are literally floating in front of me. But I digress 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  

      D2 with my Sony XBA Z5 balanced cable
  
  

        These have been my go to tips for the D2


----------



## _gl

redjohn456 said:


> He guys, I have had the DQSM D2 for a bit and here my impressions of them so far:


 
  
 Thanks, I'm still mulling the D2 over.  That blue colour looks nicer in your pics than on Ali, almost a bit violet.  Is it like that in real life?
  
 Is the case included?
  
 And how would you characterize each tip?  Any which are neutral/flat-ish?


----------



## RedJohn456

_gl said:


> Thanks, I'm still mulling the D2 over.  That blue colour looks nicer in your pics than on Ali, almost a bit violet.  Is it like that in real life?
> 
> Is the case included?
> 
> And how would you characterize each tip?  Any which are neutral/flat-ish?


 
  
 The blue color is rather striking in person, the Aliexpress pictures really don't do them justice. Not sure if my crappy pics do either, but I try 
  
 Yes, no image processing on any of the pics, thats how they look. The case was included in my box, so its part of the package. 
  
 By tip, you are referring to filters right? Just making sure
  

*Green:* Bass Focussed (tastefully emphasized I might add) - My personal fav
*White:* Mids Focussed -  amazing for acoustics and vocals, mids are more engaging and more forward relatively - Also quite well done
*Black: *Treble Focussed - Sounds thinnest of the lot, not my cup of tea so I haven't used it much, or at all actually. One listen was all it took that the black filter wasn't for me   But of course my opinion may change with time.


----------



## _gl

redjohn456 said:


> By tip, you are referring to filters right? Just making sure


 
  
 yeah, I'm just shopping for tips so my brain wouldn't let go : ).  re. the filters, do all of them really _emphasize_, or do any of them give a balanced sound?  Probably hard to compare, as the contrast of going from one to the other will sound like a new emphasis.  I really don't want anything emphasized, but something neutral & refined.
  
 Looking at the Ali filter pics, it seems like the black is the raw sound, as it doesn't seem to have anything filtering in it.  If that sounds thin to you, is that maybe neutral-ish?


----------



## RedJohn456

_gl said:


> yeah, I'm just shopping for tips so my brain wouldn't let go : ).  re. the filters, do all of them really _emphasize_, or do any of them give a balanced sound?  Probably hard to compare, as the contrast of going from one to the other will sound like a new emphasis.  I really don't want anything emphasized, but something neutral & refined.
> 
> Looking at the Ali filter pics, it seems like the black is the raw sound, as it doesn't seem to have anything filtering in it.  If that sounds thin to you, is that maybe neutral-ish?


 
  
 The other ones are more balanced than the Green filter, which has an L shaped tuning with a bump in the bass. The White filters might do you good, gives a more even response top to bottom. I wouldn't call them absolutely neutral however. My neutral reference is the Havi B3 Pro 1 which sounds ruler flat, and the D2 is not ruler flat.


----------



## _gl

redjohn456 said:


> The other ones are more balanced than the Green filter, which has an L shaped tuning with a bump in the bass. The White filters might do you good, gives a more even response top to bottom. I wouldn't call them absolutely natural however. My neutral reference is the Havi B3 Pro 1 which sounds ruler flat, and the D2 is not ruler flat.


 
  
 Thanks Red, just looked the Havi up and it looks interesting, might have to try them.


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> I've seen them mentioned before.  What makes them better than the basic ones?




Not sure. Something about the wide bore just makes them sound good on most IEMs. They do tame treble peaks on IEMs that may be problematic (ie the LZ-Z03a) yet they won't take away from iem's with no peak issues. Comfortable too. They can be had on Amazon, Ebay or your local RadioShack


----------



## RedJohn456

_gl said:


> Thanks Red, just looked the Havi up and it looks interesting, might have to try them.


 

 I see you have the HD600, the Havi might literally be the iem incarnation of that   If you want ruler flat, Havi is the way to go, and it will always have a special place in my collection and heart because it was my first purchase after stumbling on to head-fi. It always sounds good no matter what else I might have in my stable. They are also a really good palate cleanser too!
  
 Just make to amp them, they are hard to drive, you might be able to push them with cellphones but in my experience it just drained the phone batteries quicker lol.


----------



## _gl

redjohn456 said:


> I see you have the HD600, the Havi might literally be the iem incarnation of that   If you want ruler flat, Havi is the way to go, and it will always have a special place in my collection and heart because it was my first purchase after stumbling on to head-fi. It always sounds good no matter what else I might have in my stable. They are also a really good palate cleanser too!
> 
> Just make to amp them, they are hard to drive, you might be able to push them with cellphones but in my experience it just drained the phone batteries quicker lol.


 
  
 Tempting, I originally asked if anyone knew an IEM that sounded like the HD600, but got no replies.  The only thing I'm worried about is that it's dual dynamic.  The Easy UES I just got are also dual-dyns, and (apart from the heavy treble rolloff which might just be tuning) the treble isn't really refined.  Dynamics aren't great at treble right?
  
 Saying that the Havi's aren't expensive - but is there a mid-tier IEM (up to say 150USD) with a similar sound sig?


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> Idk who said that 808 is bassy but it wasn`t me. It is just slightly enhanced but in good balance with rest of FR. I certainly wouldn`t call 808 bass "snappy"... well it is good but 808 bass is just tad too "soft & woolly" imho. Yes, I can hear bass texture, details and thump/slurryness but I have to "look & listen" for it.
> 
> Unfortunately I can`t call 808 natural - to me they just aren`t so natural as they should be with vocals, acoustic guitars, contrabass, saxophone etc. They have "cold" midrange signature.
> This is especially evident when I listen to my local artists recording whom voice & guitar I have heard in person & live concerts (amped and without) - with 808 it isn`t so natural as it should be, it`s littlebit " thin & cold". Mids are detailed and great but lacking just a fraction of "warmth". I`m not trying to bash down 808, they are great but just slightly off from my preference of natural signature and resolution of bass.


 
  
 It was me who called them bassy, but they did get more subdued after burn in and tip rolling.
  
 I agree with your statement about the bass.
  
 If I have to visualize it, the 808s sound more like this:

  
  
  
 While I'm looking for this:

 Doesn't make any sense, I know, its just my interpretation .
 Again, I'm not bashing the 808s. they do sound good, but they are just not my cup of tea.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> Idk who said that 808 is bassy but it wasn`t me. It is just slightly enhanced but in good balance with rest of FR. I certainly wouldn`t call 808 bass "snappy"... well it is good but 808 bass is just tad too "soft & woolly" imho. Yes, I can hear bass texture, details and thump/slurryness but I have to "look & listen" for it. With WOM-mod I just hear evrerything in bass department without "sharpening & concentrating" my ears on bass. And like I told, it`s not about bass quantity.
> About BK35...
> BK35 soundstage larger - great, I like it!
> BK35 mids better - great, like it!
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your reply brother. I am using the tips from the Denon AH-C300 on the 808. The soft large ones on the left in the pic. The ones on the right are firm. The Comply s400 didn't fit on the 808 as they are too large for the nozzle. I did try the foam tips from the old Moshi Xortex. I can't remember why, but I didn't like them on the 808. The Moshi tips are the 2nd pic.
  
 Also, what is WOM-mod?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

redjohn456 said:


> He guys, I have had the DQSM D2 for a bit and here my impressions of them so far:
> 
> 
> *DQSM D2 Impressions*​  ​ One thing I really appreciate about the DQSM D2 is how well it sounds at lower volumes. When studying, I tend to listen to music at low volumes to set the mood and the D2 sounds every bit as detailed and good at lower volumes. Some iems tend to sound better with higher volumes, but not so with the D2.
> ...


 
  
  
 How do you think those would be with classic rock?


----------



## RedJohn456

waveriderhawaii said:


> How do you think those would be with classic rock?




I had rainbow in the dark by Dio on repeat today  classic rock sounds perfect


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> I see you have the HD600, the Havi might literally be the iem incarnation of that   If you want ruler flat, Havi is the way to go, and it will always have a special place in my collection and heart because it was my first purchase after stumbling on to head-fi. It always sounds good no matter what else I might have in my stable. They are also a really good palate cleanser too!
> 
> Just make to amp them, they are hard to drive, you might be able to push them with cellphones but in my experience it just drained the phone batteries quicker lol.




+1!


----------



## stilleh

Just put in an order for the DQSM D2. I'm really looking forward to see how they sound compared to my "closed can" iems like mr3 and Havis.


----------



## crabdog

Might we have another player in the iem market perhaps? Here's the Dawnwood GT-36. They look pretty decent and are described as warm sounding with a large sound field with a 13mm (!) dynamic driver.


http://tinyurl.com/jfbqyde


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Might we have another player in the iem market perhaps? Here's the Dawnwood GT-36. They look pretty decent and are described as warm sounding with a large sound field with a 13mm (!) dynamic driver.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jfbqyde





crabdog said:


> Might we have another player in the iem market perhaps? Here's the Dawnwood GT-36. They look pretty decent and are described as warm sounding with a large sound field with a 13mm (!) dynamic driver.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jfbqyde


i think china heard me rage from 5000 miles away and have started making pretty headphones.


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> i think china heard me rage from 5000 miles away and have started making pretty headphones.


 
 Hey where have you been Riisalat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will be getting my Hisenior iem tomorrow or Wednesday. AFAIK they are not the same as the Easy ones that you ordered but still not sure what the difference is. I think the Easy is a hybrid. Did you get any confirmation about it? AnywayI will post impressions on mine in the next few days.


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Might we have another player in the iem market perhaps? Here's the Dawnwood GT-36. They look pretty decent and are described as warm sounding with a large sound field with a 13mm (!) dynamic driver.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jfbqyde







crabdog said:


> Hey where have you been Riisalat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 which easy one ? The 4 driver one or the easy ue2 steam punk one ?

The quad driver is going to take atleast two weeks 

Work is crazy man, i have been spending 16 hours at work  no chance to make love to the iems at home


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> which easy one ? The 4 driver one or the easy ue2 steam punk one ?
> 
> The quad driver is going to take atleast two weeks
> 
> ...


 
 haha
 I meant the steam punk btw. I can't afford a quad driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but might be getting the Zhiyin Z2016 triple driver.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Idk who said that 808 is bassy but it wasn`t me. It is just slightly enhanced but in good balance with rest of FR. I certainly wouldn`t call 808 bass "snappy"... well it is good but 808 bass is just tad too "soft & woolly" imho. Yes, I can hear bass texture, details and thump/slurryness but I have to "look & listen" for it. With WOM-mod I just hear evrerything in bass department without "sharpening & concentrating" my ears on bass. And like I told, it`s not about bass quantity.
> About BK35...
> BK35 soundstage larger - great, I like it!
> BK35 mids better - great, like it!
> ...


 
  
 .....Let us know what you think about the BK35's once you get them. I really had a hard time pinpointing the inconsistency and lack of fluency with the combination of the dynamic driver and BA armature working together harmonically. Maybe, you can grasp and tell a different story. To me, even though the BK35 sounds mid-focused, I'll pick the KZ-ATE over the BK35 anyday of the week over these.
  
 Hope they workout for everyone else.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

redjohn456 said:


> I had rainbow in the dark by Dio on repeat today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm so close to jumping on these, but I have already bought two earphones from this thread that I didn't like and would not like to make that same mistake.


----------



## Riisalat

waveriderhawaii said:


> I'm so close to jumping on these, but I have already bought two earphones from this thread that I didn't like and would not like to make that same mistake.



You can make another one just to be sure.


----------



## MuZo2

808 is bassy , bass head level bass, drowns everything else.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

I don't like my 808.


----------



## MuZo2

Guys who compared it to K3003 needs new pair of ears.


----------



## 452293

crabdog said:


> Might we have another player in the iem market perhaps? Here's the Dawnwood GT-36. They look pretty decent and are described as warm sounding with a large sound field with a 13mm (!) dynamic driver.
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jfbqyde


 
 Yea, dawnwood is a new company from China and Taiwan. If I translated correctly, their GT-36 is claim to create the analog  kind of sounding. Though the design might be unique but I read through reviews on taobao that the build quality is quite bad, with problems like logo dropping off from the shell. They just announced iron man and captain American edition of their GT-36 for Marvel comic fans.


----------



## 452293

muzo2 said:


> 808 is bassy , bass head level bass, drowns everything else.







muzo2 said:


> Guys who compared it to K3003 needs new pair of ears.




Are you sure you having the metal shell 808? If it's I guess you need to get your ear checked. Personally, I don't think think it's bassy and not to extend that will drowns everything in the spectrum.


----------



## MuZo2

I have the black metal version from Easy, I will post some measurement later.


----------



## peter123

muzo2 said:


> I have the black metal version from Easy, I will post some measurement later.




I'm looking forward to see those. Maybe there's someone else who needs to get their ears checked


----------



## yawg

Just ordered my BossHifi B8 cans from Ali, nice looks with mahogany cups.
  
 I hope the reviewers are right ...


----------



## bhazard

yawg said:


> Just ordered my BossHifi B8 cans from Ali, nice looks with mahogany cups.
> 
> I hope the reviewers are right ...


 
 They look pretty awesome. Looking forward to impressions. More headphone finds are needed, especially with the Takstar Pro 80 being discontinued. Need something else in that price range alongside the Meizu HD50 to shine.


----------



## Niyologist

I've been looking for a good pair of wooden headphones. I know what I'm gonna buy within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## anticute

yawg said:


> Just ordered my BossHifi B8 cans from Ali, nice looks with mahogany cups.
> 
> I hope the reviewers are right ...


 
 Nice! Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## MuZo2

peter123 said:


> I'm looking forward to see those. Maybe there's someone else who needs to get their ears checked


 


 RE-Zero vs 808



 GR07 vs 808



 VSD5 vs 808
  

  
 TTPOD-T1E vs 808


----------



## Lurk650

Somewhat Chinese audio related, did a Google for headphone store in the Bay Area (Audio High in Mountain View) and what showed up is that Oppo Digital has a store with demo area in Menlo Park that is literally right down the street from where I worked as a security guard from 2008-2013. IDK how longs its been there! Gonna check out both stores and see what some higher end full size cans sound like


----------



## desilver

Shockwavez audio tinsel iem cable + LZ A3


----------



## kahaluu

desilver said:


> Shockwavez audio tinsel iem cable + LZ A3


 
 Nice cable. How do they sound? What's the cost?


----------



## Lurk650

Well look who decided to show up, fell out of the sky I guess...came included with some black fibers which look like pubic hairs. Good thing I won't be using the stock tips lol. Threw some Auvios on and listened for a total of 30-45 secs. Out of my LG V10, meh, sounds pretty bad. Out of my Fiio X3ii with E12 the sound is much better. Holy bass, mids are veiled, highs are crisp. Will def throw these on the burner and see how they turn out. Gave in and did buy another single dynamic, the Letv Reverse since they were only $10 on Amazon Prime so I paid $4 for next day air. Will probably be my go to for working out since they are so cheap, don't want to sweat into my Easy UEs
  
 Also, my Maples developed a slight tear on the 3.5 plug strain relief, probably b/c I leave them plugged in and wrapped around my rig so it tugs to one side, applied super glue all around the relief so hopefully it will hold up.


----------



## SeeSax

lurk650 said:


> Somewhat Chinese audio related, did a Google for headphone store in the Bay Area (Audio High in Mountain View) and what showed up is that Oppo Digital has a store with demo area in Menlo Park that is literally right down the street from where I worked as a security guard from 2008-2013. IDK how longs its been there! Gonna check out both stores and see what some higher end full size cans sound like


 
 Hey I went to pick up my HA-2 here when I bought it directly from Oppo! Super nice guys. I was on my lunch break (work in Santa Clara), so I wasn't able to chat with them too much, but they were really friendly and you should definitely take a visit to the Menlo Park location.
  
 -Collin-


----------



## Lurk650

seesax said:


> Hey I went to pick up my HA-2 here when I bought it directly from Oppo! Super nice guys. I was on my lunch break (work in Santa Clara), so I wasn't able to chat with them too much, but they were really friendly and you should definitely take a visit to the Menlo Park location.
> 
> -Collin-


 
 Do they have Planars for listening? Def want to listen to a pair. Just to hear them


----------



## SeeSax

lurk650 said:


> Do they have Planars for listening? Def want to listen to a pair. Just to hear them




I'm not sure, only did pickup unfortunately. I'd call them, they were very nice.


----------



## vapman

Has anyone tried:  ZhiYin Z700 60ohms?
 Is it good for bass?


----------



## alizeofeniquito

muzo2 said:


> I have the black metal version from Easy, I will post some measurement later.


 
 I also have the black metal version from Easy. The bass quality of my unit is not good.


----------



## crabdog

alizeofeniquito said:


> I also have the black metal version from Easy. The bass quality of my unit is not good.


 
 In what way do you mean not good? My 808 have fairly good quantity of bass but is slightly muddied. What I find more unappealing is the coldness of the mids.


----------



## 1clearhead

alizeofeniquito said:


> I also have the black metal version from Easy. The bass quality of my unit is not good.


 
  
 Have you even try burning them in for little? ....The way it's nicely wrapped with the wire twist suggest you haven't hardly used them.


----------



## serman005

Can anybody steer me in the right direction for a $100 IEM from one of the manufacturers on this thread?


----------



## Lurk650

Just got home, listening to the Dolphins more. Settled on Medium Auvios, V-Sonic Bi-Flange also sounded good. The sound is VERY promising. 
  
 I think I'm gonna put them a tad above the VJJB K4 but still below the Maples.


----------



## Lurk650

serman005 said:


> Can anybody steer me in the right direction for a $100 IEM from one of the manufacturers on this thread?


 
 MusicMaker TK13


----------



## ForceMajeure

muzo2 said:


> RE-Zero vs 808
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks.
 Looks bassy to me with slight rolled off highs.
 What is your impressions of them after hearing them?
 What do you use for measurments?


----------



## lesp4ul

yawg said:


> Just ordered my BossHifi B8 cans from Ali, nice looks with mahogany cups.
> 
> I hope the reviewers are right ...




It already sit on AE wish list for a while, i'll wait for your impressions first.

Btw does anybody still owns vivo xe-800, is it suitable for jazz? Some said it has a same soundsig as gr07 bass which i don't like. Thanks.


----------



## ChickenButcher

lurk650 said:


> Out of my LG V10, meh, sounds pretty bad. Out of my Fiio X3ii with E12 the sound is much better. Holy bass, mids are veiled, highs are crisp. Will def throw these on the burner and see how they turn out.


 
  
 Hey Lurk and other v10 owners,
  
 Just wondering if you are aware of the high Impedance / aux trick to force your v10 beyond the normal gain mode? I learned about it somewhere in the v10 thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/785335/lg-v10-hi-fi-audio-quality-review-on-serious-audio-performance/420) and the difference is night and day! Actually I wouldn't have needed it until my recently acquired the Pinnacle P1 which made me feel that the v10 was lacking in power. However once I was aware of the trick and turned it on...viola! The soundstage and SQ improved dramatically. Give it a try if you didn't know about it!
  
 Right now I am re-evaluating all of my chinese IEMs which I thought was good but not great (**** UEs, joyroom, etc). Even for earphones that I had no problem driving (UE 900s, im70) sound significantly better in high gain mode!


----------



## alizeofeniquito

1clearhead said:


> Have you even try burning them in for little? ....The way it's nicely wrapped with the wire twist suggest you haven't hardly used them.


 
 I burned them in for about 10hours I think. Tried the 808 again.
 Pc with enmab sound card - the bass is ok but the highs is harsh.
 but with my lg p500 and mi3 the bass is so bassy.
 will burn them in again today.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

crabdog said:


> In what way do you mean not good? My 808 have fairly good quantity of bass but is slightly muddied. What I find more unappealing is the coldness of the mids.


 
 It is so bassy with my xiaomi mi3 and lg p500 as source but in my pc with enmab usb sound card it sounded ok but the highs is harsh. I still don't like my 808. Will burn it in a little more.


----------



## MuZo2

1clearhead said:


> Have you even try burning them in for little? ....The way it's nicely wrapped with the wire twist suggest you haven't hardly used them.



Burning will not reduce bass by 6db.


----------



## Pastapipo

alizeofeniquito said:


> I also have the black metal version from Easy. The bass quality of my unit is not good.


 
  
 Tried changing the tips?


----------



## alizeofeniquito

pastapipo said:


> Tried changing the tips?


 
 Tried every tips I have, still no good.


----------



## MuZo2

forcemajeure said:


> Thanks.
> Looks bassy to me with slight rolled off highs.
> What is your impressions of them after hearing them?
> What do you use for measurments?


 

 Certainly bass heavy for me, I wont say highs are rolled off, but bass dominates. Mids are thin and bit smeared, seems coherence issue between BA and DD. Have been listening to them yesterday at work.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

muzo2 said:


> Certainly bass heavy for me, I wont say highs are rolled off, but bass dominates. Mids are thin and bit smeared, seems coherence issue between BA and DD. Have been listening to them yesterday at work.


 
  
  
 What audio sources have you tried?


----------



## MuZo2

ibasso dx50, HiFimeDIY Sabre.


----------



## Saoshyant

Ok, while I know this thread is mostly dedicated to the lesser known Chinese brands, I just got in my Hifiman RE-Zero that I bought off our forums.  I must admit, it sounds really good off an HM-700.  I wasn't particularly impressed with the RE-400 pairing, and while I liked the RE-600, felt it could really benefit from some amping so that was out.  This'll make my 4th balanced Hifiman IEM, which makes me wonder if I should consider investing in the higher end Hifiman DAPs with balanced cards.  I know those can end up being pretty expensive however.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

After 7 hours of burn in, my 808 became better.


----------



## crabdog

New Rose Mojito-3D Flat Head Earphone Double Dynamic 

http://tinyurl.com/zkgsm5m


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> New Rose Mojito-3D Flat Head Earphone Double Dynamic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder how they sound vs the original Mojito


----------



## crabdog

Also: Original RayAudio RA01 In-Ear Hybrid Dual-Driver Dynamic

 http://tinyurl.com/zbnrpj8
  
 EDIT: At another store these can be had for $59.80


----------



## Lurk650

chickenbutcher said:


> Hey Lurk and other v10 owners,
> 
> Just wondering if you are aware of the high Impedance / aux trick to force your v10 beyond the normal gain mode? I learned about it somewhere in the v10 thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/785335/lg-v10-hi-fi-audio-quality-review-on-serious-audio-performance/420) and the difference is night and day! Actually I wouldn't have needed it until my recently acquired the Pinnacle P1 which made me feel that the v10 was lacking in power. However once I was aware of the trick and turned it on...viola! The soundstage and SQ improved dramatically. Give it a try if you didn't know about it!
> 
> Right now I am re-evaluating all of my chinese IEMs which I thought was good but not great (**** UEs, joyroom, etc). Even for earphones that I had no problem driving (UE 900s, im70) sound significantly better in high gain mode!




Yes, I always forget about the trick though since I don't listen to music from my phone with earphones. Other than initial source comparing. I'll give it a shot though just to see.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Also: Original RayAudio RA01 In-Ear Hybrid Dual-Driver Dynamic
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/zbnrpj8
> ...




Yeah that HCK price is the lowest you will get. Messaged Jim. 8 people already ordered them. Will save my pesos and hope one of them is somebody on here


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Yeah that HCK price is the lowest you will get. Messaged Jim. 8 people already ordered them. Will save my pesos and hope one of them is somebody on here


 
 Yep. I am moments away from ordering the Zhiying Z2016. I really hope they aren't terrible!


----------



## Nachash

Any opinions on the latest Xiaomi? the capsule ones


----------



## crabdog

Just ordered the Z2016. As always I will post impressions after I receive them. Bought from Shenzen HCK. Jim was kind enough to give me a nice head-fier discount which I'm told will also be available to other members.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Just ordered the Z2016. As always I will post impressions after I receive them. Bought from Shenzen HCK. Jim was kind enough to give me a nice head-fier discount which I'm told will also be available to other members.


 
 Looks like a contender to the TK12, maybe 13. Looking forward to your impressions. You still need the Maples though


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Looks like a contender to the TK12, maybe 13. Looking forward to your impressions. You still need the Maples though


 
 Yeah I'm working on that!
  
 Got my Hisenior steampunk today. OOTB they sound nice, a fairly standard V-shape. Haven't had much time with them yet so I'll give more details later. In the meantime here are some pics (apologies for low light - it's evening here):


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> Yeah I'm working on that!
> 
> Got my Hisenior steampunk today. OOTB they sound nice, a fairly standard V-shape. Haven't had much time with them yet so I'll give more details later. In the meantime here are some pics (apologies for low light - it's evening here):


 they look surprisingly similar haha ! The cable is so fiiiiine ^.^


----------



## loomisjohnson

gentlemen:
 scrolling mindlessly thru the hck store on ali i saw two interesting-looking cheapos:
 **** ckw1000
 yinling ks1
 any feedback on these (i need my fix...)?


----------



## Andra94

Im looking for both a DAC for my PC headphones DT770 PRO 80OHM and also looking for a nice pair of in-ears for my Lumia 950
  
 So for the PC its mostly games and some music.
  
 For the phone I listen to various EDM/Vocial/Takida kind of rock) and some regular Dance hits. 
  
 I am thinking for the Dac 100-200$
  
 The in ears are around 50-100$ or if someone can say why I should spend extra $$$ for some better ones.


----------



## Lurk650

andra94 said:


> Im looking for both a DAC for my PC headphones DT770 PRO 80OHM and also looking for a nice pair of in-ears for my Lumia 950
> 
> So for the PC its mostly games and some music.
> 
> ...


 
 Where are you located? iBasso D14 is a great DAC, its $200 on Amazon Prime in the US
  
 Lots of choices for IEMs in that price range, personally I can only comment on the TK12 and TK13. 13 is a bit more refined but looking at your choice of genres the 12's might work a bit better.


----------



## Lurk650

Just got my Letv Reverse from Amazon, seriously good for the price. Bass heads can appreciate them, thick bass that isn't bloated. Mids are clear, slightly recessed and highs are bright without being sibilant, no sibilance in vocals either. For $10 and they are on Amazon Prime with Same Day/Next Day Shipping these are a steal. 
  
 Compared to the Dolphins OOTB these are better but we shall see what burn in does


----------



## Andra94

Im currently in Sweden and im looking for the best bang for the buck. Those in ear looked great but should had told ya that i usually is out jogging with the in ears. So good fit is almost a requirment ^^


----------



## Lurk650

andra94 said:


> Im currently in Sweden and im looking for the best bang for the buck. Those in ear looked great but should had told ya that i usually is out jogging with the in ears. So good fit is almost a requirment ^^


 
 Over ears may be a better preference then. 
  
 FWIW I just got some Letv Reverse over ears, they are about $15 on AliExpress. Quality is surprisingly damn good and cheap enough you won't have to care too much if the sweat leaks into them.:
*http://tinyurl.com/zkb5oqr*
  
 Another option is the 2016 Easy UEs:
*http://tinyurl.com/zvxpgu5*


----------



## db003206

I decided to give those cool wood looking Easy T4s (3BA 1DD) a shot and ordered a pair yesterday. I'll give my impressions when they arrive. During the order I shot Easy a message asking a couple questions about the Rose lineup and had an interesting back and forth:
  
 Easy:

```
ROSE IEM ? I suggest you choose dqsm , this sound is much better than rose ! dqsm sound is similar to real k3003, and bass is better k3003
```
  
 Me:

```
You think the DQSMs are better than the all of the Roses? Those Rose Puddings and Rose Cappuccinos both have my eye, but maybe I'll reconsider if you think the DQSMs are really that good. How about DQSM vs the T4?
```
  
 Easy:

```
T4 i don't have in hand, but i have rose in hand, dqsm is much much better , i can say ! haha !
```
  
 Now I'm really looking forward to reading some impressions about these Roses when people start getting them.


----------



## Podster

db003206 said:


> I decided to give those cool wood looking Easy T4s (3BA 1DD) a shot and ordered a pair yesterday. I'll give my impressions when they arrive. During the order I shot Easy a message asking a couple questions about the Rose lineup and had an interesting back and forth:
> 
> Easy:
> 
> ...


 

 Me to, I have the DQSM2 on their way but I would like to hear from some Rose owners instead of the DQSM designer! No offense but if I were selling my design it would be better than theirs as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've had these in and out of my cart and almost pulled the trigger on these gorgeous things 5 times now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Maybe after I read some reviews on them and hear my DQSM2 first hand it will help (push me over the edge) make up my mind once and for all


----------



## SeeSax

podster said:


> Me to, I have the DQSM2 on their way but I would like to hear from some Rose owners instead of the DQSM designer! No offense but if I were selling my design it would be better than theirs as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I completely agree with this statement. It's a bit difficult to take an answer from the creator of an IEM as objective. I've heard of Easy pushing the DQSM over others before. I too am curious about the Roses (and Shockwaves, 6BA customs, and virtually every other darn IEM in this thread). 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## serman005

lurk650 said:


> MusicMaker TK13


 

 I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Podster

serman005 said:


> I'll look into it. Thanks.




Well See, I can't say that I blame him because 4 sets of my trusted ears out here have given me dynamite feedback already so I know his product rocks but everyone should get a chance to play

The SK and T3 look interesting enough to get my attetion and dare I say a backdoor pass to the old wallet


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> Just got my Letv Reverse from Amazon, seriously good for the price. Bass heads can appreciate them, thick bass that isn't bloated. Mids are clear, slightly recessed and highs are bright without being sibilant, no sibilance in vocals either. For $10 and they are on Amazon Prime with Same Day/Next Day Shipping these are a steal.
> 
> Compared to the Dolphins OOTB these are better but we shall see what burn in does


 

 So what do you rate as your top under $20 IEMs? Mine are still the VJJB K4 and the LG Quadbeat 3. Under $12 is probably the Rock Zircon, Under $10 is the KZ EDR2.


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> So what do you rate as your top under $20 IEMs? Mine are still the VJJB K4 and the LG Quadbeat 3. Under $12 is probably the Rock Zircon, Under $10 is the KZ EDR2.




Can't say for sure but these are sounding the best, toss up between Dolphin and K4 the though Dolphin sounds like it has potential. Gonna check on it when I get home in a couple hours. $25 and under the Maples take it. The Letv sound like they could be close though, the tonality of the Maples due to the wood I think may make it tough


----------



## Saoshyant

My Puddin hasn't shipped yet, but I'll leave impressions once they do arrive. Hopefully it'll be before the end of the month


----------



## vapman

saoshyant said:


> My Puddin hasn't shipped yet, but I'll leave impressions once they do arrive. Hopefully it'll be before the end of the month


 

 Oh s***!!!!!! You bought them!
 I may have to get a set too. I think it's easier when you're not placing the very first order


----------



## Saoshyant

vapman said:


> Oh s***!!!!!! You bought them!
> I may have to get a set too. I think it's easier when you're not placing the very first order




Yep, it's my last big purchase for a little bit, based solely off how impressed I am with the Mojito.


----------



## vapman

I have a feeling the Rose brand is something special. I can't wait for your impressions.
 I miss the Mojitos a lot. I've never heard an earbud that can best them. I've never heard the Blox or the 980/985 but the Mojito is truly something special...


----------



## lesp4ul

Does anyone still have vivo xe800? How does it sounds for jazz genre? Thnx.


----------



## RedJohn456

db003206 said:


> I decided to give those cool wood looking Easy T4s (3BA 1DD) a shot and ordered a pair yesterday. I'll give my impressions when they arrive. During the order I shot Easy a message asking a couple questions about the Rose lineup and had an interesting back and forth:
> 
> Easy:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


podster said:


> Me to, I have the DQSM2 on their way but I would like to hear from some Rose owners instead of the DQSM designer! No offense but if I were selling my design it would be better than theirs as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Actually, there is a reason why we are being recommended to hold off on Rose iems. I have been talking to the team behind Rose line up (like the actual Rose tech company - Really cool bunch of guys, they are really down to earth and they want to do good by the customers). But having said I would hold off on ordering the really high end rose iems for just a while more. Trust me it will be worth it  
  
 I will be getting the entire high end line up and will give detailed reviews and impressions then, but for now, I think some kinks are still being worked out on their end so I would hold off, until you have a good return policy if you don't like what you are hearing. Thats all I have to say on that matter  
  
 But they are a good brand no doubt, they have ambition and I have high hopes for them.


----------



## SeeSax

vapman said:


> I have a feeling the Rose brand is something special. I can't wait for your impressions.
> I miss the Mojitos a lot. I've never heard an earbud that can best them. I've never heard the Blox or the 980/985 but the Mojito is truly something special...


 
 I can't wrap my head around the Mojitos. Are they earbuds rather than IEMs? Similar to the VE Zen earphones? They do not protrude into your ear and have any isolation, right? Sorry, I can't tell from the photos. All the discussion about Rose makes me want them, but I cannot stand earbuds as they just fall out of my ears and I can't get them to fit at all. Selling my VE Zens for that reason actually. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## vapman

RedJohn456

Cool that you'll get to try them for free. But why hold off on buyin their current offerings? Are they going to be objectively better, or is there a flaw in the current designs or something? I would be happy to try any of the Rose designs...



seesax said:


> I can't wrap my head around the Mojitos. Are they earbuds rather than IEMs? Similar to the VE Zen earphones? They do not protrude into your ear and have any isolation, right? Sorry, I can't tell from the photos. All the discussion about Rose makes me want them, but I cannot stand earbuds as they just fall out of my ears and I can't get them to fit at all. Selling my VE Zens for that reason actually.
> 
> -Collin-




Yeah the mojito is an earbud but is second in detailing only to an er4 or stax. Seriously. Plus it is much larger than a normal earbud so the fit is totally different. I've never worn an earbud that took up so much room in your ear which makes them easier to fit IMO


----------



## RedJohn456

vapman said:


> @RedJohn456
> 
> Cool that you'll get to try them for free. But why hold off on buyin their current offerings? Are they going to be objectively better, or is there a flaw in the current designs or something? I would be happy to try any of the Rose designs...
> Yeah the mojito is an earbud but is second in detailing only to an er4 or stax. Seriously. Plus it is much larger than a normal earbud so the fit is totally different. I've never worn an earbud that took up so much room in your ear which makes them easier to fit IMO


 

 They are working to improve consistency and quality control and maintain level of high quality that they are happy with. Being a small outfit of like a handful of people, they are suddenly inundated with orders. 
  
 In fact I think they are investing in a second lab to get things up to pace, to cope with orders. 
  
 Trust me I won't get to hear any of them for some time yet, probably will be after a lot of people get their hands on them.


----------



## vapman

redjohn456 said:


> They are working to improve consistency and quality control and maintain level of high quality that they are happy with. Being a small outfit of like a handful of people, they are suddenly inundated with orders.
> 
> In fact I think they are investing in a second lab to get things up to pace, to cope with orders.
> 
> Trust me I won't get to hear any of them for some time yet, probably will be after a lot of people get their hands on them.


 

 Thank you for the clarification. Was mostly concerned something was wrong with the current lineup, very glad to hear that isn't the case at all.


----------



## mochill

Want the new mojito 3D


----------



## notamethlab

I decided to order the new Music Maker KK-Ting  also ordered the DQSM D2 and VE MONK+ hopefully they sound awesome to my ears


----------



## Whaleshark12

Just want to ask here, Does the KZ ZN1 have a packaging? Mine comes in a box, but iem is in the plastic bag along with some tips.


----------



## notamethlab

whaleshark12 said:


> Just want to ask here, Does the KZ ZN1 have a packaging? Mine comes in a box, but iem is in the plastic bag along with some tips. :blink:


 yes that is how a majority of KZ iems are packaged


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


muzo2 said:


> Certainly bass heavy for me, I wont say highs are rolled off, but bass dominates. Mids are thin and bit smeared, seems coherence issue between BA and DD. Have been listening to them yesterday at work.


 
  
 Did you try wide-bore tips? The thinner the bore, the more the bass dominates and inconsistency arises between the DD and BA. Plus, the majority of the time, wide-bore tips does bring out better MIDS.
  
 ......by the way, I like the EQ graphs you displayed! Nice!


----------



## Lurk650

Dolphins are the weirdest freaking pair of IEMs I've ever heard. One second they are terrible the next they are great. They've been burning in for 23 hours. Burn in will continue. V-Sonic Dual Flange seem to be the best. I now put these below the K4. I think Twin may have got a freak pair, I cant see burn in fixing the sound sig
  
 EDIT: These are seriously for bass heads only, real bass heads. If you listen to Rap music these are for you. Also, just unfortunately gave in and ordered the HF209 from IPSDI. They said its a more balanced sound. For $6, wth. I can always gift them


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> Want the new mojito 3D


 
  
 A have a friend that just got them here in China. He claims, they're the best earbuds he has ever heard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....he reviews for a Chinese headphone forum in China.


----------



## Whaleshark12

notamethlab said:


> yes that is how a majority of KZ iems are packaged


 
 Really? I see the ZS 1 have a box with some foam mould on it.


----------



## notamethlab

whaleshark12 said:


> Really? I see the ZS 1 have a box with some foam mould on it.


 I believe that is their old packaging. My ZS 1 came in a regular box :/


----------



## Whaleshark12

notamethlab said:


> I believe that is their old packaging. My ZS 1 came in a regular box :/


 

 Mine came in a box not kz branded but Q_ _ naming something.


----------



## RedJohn456

My first tube amp just got here - worth every damn penny! Holy balls these sound effing fantastic!!!
  

  
 These sound so good I am at a loss for words... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Will post more details and its own thread later, but god damn these things make my K7XX  sound sexy af. Way to go XDuoo!!!


----------



## carltonh

redjohn456 said:


> My first tube amp just got here - worth every damn penny! Holy balls these sound effing fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting, my only tube experience is hundreds of guitar amps. I still even have an old 1950s tube projector amp to use as guitar amp. Looks like a standard 12ax7 and EL84 tubes which are fortunately still very commonly still in production.
  
 Interestingly enough, my main guitar amp is a Pritchard Amp, designed by a  Navy nuclear weapons testing engineer who got into audio engineering as a hobby, and spent 60 iterations to perfect a solid state version of a tube guitar amp sound.


----------



## bluxheart

Now I'm having second thoughts about the hlsx 808


----------



## Saoshyant

Well @RedJohn456 you've accomplished making me paranoid about my recent purchase


----------



## carltonh

bluxheart said:


> Now I'm having second thoughts about the hlsx 808


 
 Well, IMO don't. I have three $100 IEMs, the Sony XB90EX, the Philips Fidelio S1, the Velodyne Vpulse, and teh HLSX 808 has the best of all of them and thus is better than any of them.


----------



## MuZo2

saoshyant said:


> Well @RedJohn456
> you've accomplished making me paranoid about my recent purchase



He is just saying they tweaking manufacturing process to keep up with demand.


----------



## MuZo2

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> ......by the way, I like the EQ graphs you displayed! Nice!



If you can read graphs, you will see my measurement is more or less similar to one posted by manufacture. So in comparison other iem like gr07, re-zero are more neutral.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Idk who said that 808 is bassy but it wasn`t me. It is just slightly enhanced but in good balance with rest of FR. I certainly wouldn`t call 808 bass "snappy"... well it is good but 808 bass is just tad too "soft & woolly" imho. Yes, I can hear bass texture, details and thump/slurryness but I have to "look & listen" for it. With WOM-mod I just hear evrerything in bass department without "sharpening & concentrating" my ears on bass. And like I told, it`s not about bass quantity.
> ...


 
 Bold text was about 808 or BK35 ? Interesting that You like ATE more than BK35 ...then my FF-mod ATE should be even more better than BK35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


chongjc said:


> muzo2 said:
> 
> 
> > 808 is bassy , bass head level bass, drowns everything else.
> ...


 
 I also don`t find my champagne-gold pair bassy or over-drowning rest of FR. Maybe You got faulty pair? Please aslo check venting holes at backplates - my pair had one without little pin-hole inside vent hole! I had to take very sharp thin needle to make it same as other side. If those holes are larger it makes 808 much more bassier. 
 I`m probably going to try different hole sizes or make them closed before wood-modding them. If You bother - can You please make a graph when backplate holes are closed ?
  


crabdog said:


> alizeofeniquito said:
> 
> 
> > I also have the black metal version from Easy. The bass quality of my unit is not good.
> ...


 
 My 808 also has quite good quantity bass - slightly enhanced but certainly not bassy or boomy. Just bass quality is "soft & woolly" and could have more tightness and resolution.
 I agree about mids - they are "cold". They aren`t recessed but they are missing "naturality".
  


muzo2 said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to see those. Maybe there's someone else who needs to get their ears checked
> ...


 
 Nice graphs. What tips did You use while measuring 808 ? 
  
 If You have, try 808 with spiral dots. For my surprise they "smoothed" little highs (quite same to me as FF-mod ATE in quantity) and made bass slightly more detailed. If You bother - measure graph with them 
  
 After about over 80h playtime I can`t hear any improvement with 808 and I still think bass area lacks slightly in resolution, tightness and details. Mids are still neutral and kind of "lifeless".
 Highs have smoothed out and have no harshness (just under bordering harsh). Will try to mod my 808 and see if they improve. As much as I would like to call them best IEM I have, I still grab to my WOM-mod or FF-mod. 808 is great for the money and I do recommend to try them out.... but they just aren`t quite for my preference.


----------



## MuZo2

Measurements are with stock medium tips. I used same tips on other iems where it fitted. One of two had smaller nozzle where I had to use other tips.  I dont have spiral dots.

 I did notice on left side there was no small pin hole.

 I will try to measure with holes closed by small tape, when I find time, may be on weekend.


----------



## 1clearhead

carltonh said:


> Well, IMO don't. I have three $100 IEMs, the Sony XB90EX, the Philips Fidelio S1, the Velodyne Vpulse, and teh HLSX 808 has the best of all of them and thus is better than any of them.


 
 +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
    Quote:


muzo2 said:


> If you can read graphs, you will see my measurement is more or less similar to one posted by manufacture. So in comparison other iem like gr07, re-zero are more neutral.


 
  
 Indeed, they are!.....Thanks for the graphs.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Bold text was about 808 or *BK35* ? Interesting that You like ATE more than BK35 ...then my FF-mod ATE should be even more better than BK35


 
  
 Yea, it was about the BK35's......it can never compare to the ATE's MIDS. The ATE just does midrange right for dynamic drivers!
  
 .....and, I'm pretty sure your MOD is clearly better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....the BK35's are not my cup of tea.


----------



## 1clearhead

redjohn456 said:


> My first tube amp just got here - worth every damn penny! Holy balls these sound effing fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow! That tube amp looks really great!
  
 .....Do you know what's the function of the 3rd tube in the center?


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> they look surprisingly similar haha ! The cable is so fiiiiine ^.^


 
 Oh that cable. Definitely the most awesome cable I have!


----------



## MuZo2

Easy just posted these, looks beautiful. They are upping their game. Hard to keep up will all those new releases.


----------



## CoiL

MuZo2, forgot to ask, is Your DX50 hardware modified or not? Because with modified HW & FW DX50 has much tighter, controlled and detailed bass. Stock DX50 main fault is also "woolly & soft" bass like 808... combined together that may result "excess" & uncontrolled bass.
 Just noting it out 
  
 And try to close ALL vent holes (near nozzle and backplates), to me sounds pretty balanced and bass takes a step back (also gets tighter and more accurate).
 I think those DD+BA in properly shaped/constructed wooden housings can noticeably improve 808 SQ and overall balance/resolution.


----------



## anticute

redjohn456 said:


> My first tube amp just got here - worth every damn penny! Holy balls these sound effing fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice! I'm waiting for the delivery of my Massdrop Little Dot I+, which will be my first tube amp.. Should arrive today or tomorrow hopefully. I've already received the new tubes and the new opamp I ordered for it, now just waiting for the amp itself..
  
 Where did you order that one, and how much did you pay?


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Nice! I'm waiting for the delivery of my Massdrop Little Dot I+, which will be my first tube amp.. Should arrive today or tomorrow hopefully. I've already received the new tubes and the new opamp I ordered for it, now just waiting for the amp itself..
> 
> Where did you order that one, and how much did you pay?


 
 Nice! After I got the Burson V2+ I sold all of my other desktop amps, except the LD I+ 
  
 What tubes and op amp did you order?


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> Nice! After I got the Burson V2+ I sold all of my other desktop amps, except the LD I+
> 
> What tubes and op amp did you order?


 
 Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV and MUSES02. Never had a tube amp, and I have zero experience with tube/opamp rolling, but after reading up a bit, it seems that people tend to like those, so if nothing else it might be a good place to start


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV and MUSES02. Never had a tube amp, and I have zero experience with tube/opamp rolling, but after reading up a bit, it seems that people tend to like those, so if nothing else it might be a good place to start


 
 Nice, that should be a good combo. IIRC I've tried it myself but I've had mine for many years now and tried a lot of combinations. The Voshkod tubes are one of my favorites though. One of the great things about the LD I+ to me is the almost endless possibility to tune the way it sounds. 
  
 Good luck with your new amp and I hope you get a lot of pleasure from it


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> Wow! That tube amp looks really great!
> 
> .....Do you know what's the function of the 3rd tube in the center?


 

 That is a 12AU7 pre amp tube with two 6C19 post amp tubes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Here's something more official but the 12AU7/6N11 tube gives it a little warmer sound
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 "*TA-03 is a with USB audio decoding and analog stereo high-fidelity amplification gall small desktop amp . USB decoding part with the top XMOS chip, which is by far the industry's most advanced USB Audio Class 2.0 digital audio solutions , supports up 24bit/192KHz digital audio , using USB2.0 asynchronous transmission and playback processing, support ASIO, KS , WASAPI kernel streaming mode, DAC section uses a dual -chip flagship chip Wolfson WM8740, magnificent. Back-end analog audio processing , the use of vacuum tubes 6N11 +6 C19 gold portfolio , using capacitive coupling output , get rid of the output transformer limits the frequency response of the amplifier tube closer to enlarge limit. Power supply unit with a special low- noise, low leakage danji quality E-shaped magnetic transformers, power switch socket Insurance integrated design, market power plug to open the power to use , safe and convenient."*


----------



## CoiL

Guys... stop talking about tube amps in this thread or You will wake up my appetite for Darkvoice 336SE & tube rolling again -.- I already have in-depth look into tube-world with Aune T1 and finished with it... until I wanted to get seperate tube amp for it...
 Cheap IEM`s have kept me away from it, luckily... but c`mon... *change subject!* LOL


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Guys... stop talking about tube amps in this thread or You will wake up my appetite for Darkvoice 336SE & tube rolling again -.- I already have in-depth look into tube-world with Aune T1 and finished with it... until I wanted to get seperate tube amp for it...
> Cheap IEM`s have kept me away from it, luckily... but c`mon... *change subject!* LOL


 

 Waking the sleeping giant eh Coil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I luv tubes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Main rig has 18 tubes in just two pre amps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Secondary rig only has 6 in it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 And Desktop only 2


----------



## CoiL

aaAAAaaaaaHhHhhhHHH!!! C`moooon! "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> aaAAAaaaaaHhHhhhHHH!!! C`moooon! "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL, all my friends luv toobs also
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My friend Buddy got a nice insurance settlement and bought the bad dog Carver's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 And who does not like George Wright amps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 This is my friend Jim's rig


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> Easy just posted these, looks beautiful. They are upping their game. Hard to keep up will all those new releases.


 
  
 I see MassDrop is running the TFZ Series 1's now! https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tfz-series-1-iem


----------



## MuZo2

They are not TFZ, above are 3BA+1DD.


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> They are not TFZ, above are 3BA+1DD.


 

 Just making a statement in the Chinese iem thread Muz, not challenging Easy's new hybrid here


----------



## MuZo2

I also like the design of TFZ Series 1 and price, but reviews are not so positive.


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> I also like the design of TFZ Series 1 and price, but reviews are not so positive.


 

 For the price I had to hear this Dual Chamber design anyway. I'll give my impressions once they get to me


----------



## posnera

muzo2 said:


> Easy just posted these, looks beautiful. They are upping their game. Hard to keep up will all those new releases.




Link?
Price?


----------



## Saoshyant

coil said:


> Guys... stop talking about tube amps in this thread or You will wake up my appetite for Darkvoice 336SE & tube rolling again -.- I already have in-depth look into tube-world with Aune T1 and finished with it... until I wanted to get seperate tube amp for it...
> Cheap IEM`s have kept me away from it, luckily... but c`mon... *change subject!* LOL




I still have yet to try a tube amp, the closest to a tube sound is my Pioneer SX-737, although it needs a little work as it has an issue in the high range with noise. I might consider picking up an inexpensive tube to give it a go


----------



## notamethlab

Here are some images of the new Music Maker KK-Ting. Can't wait to get mine . 
Edit: added imgur link b/c images not posting on mobile http://imgur.com/a/VCXQ3


----------



## Podster

notamethlab said:


> Here are some images of the new Music Maker KK-Ting. Can't wait to get mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, I have these coming from Easy, apparently I pulled the trigger on my DQSM2 before he could apply my discount and he threw these in as makeup for over payment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look like little Titanium turbines for the ear


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Yep, I have these coming from Easy, apparently I pulled the trigger on my DQSM2 before he could apply my discount and he threw these in as makeup for over payment:wink_face: They look like little Titanium turbines for the ear:tongue_smile:




If TK is Tone King, I wonder what KK is


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> If TK is Tone King, I wonder what KK is


 

 Hmm, Kranial with a "K" king


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Hmm, Kranial with a "K" king:eek:




Makes sense! 


On that note, if you don't burn in the Dolphins, you're gonna have a bad time. Lol. Played a couple hours of some Dubstep on them last night, so songs with heavy treble and bass and had them at at a loud volume. Today they are really coming out. Veil is lifting, bass is tightening up. Micro details are actually pretty good, Phil Collins HDTracks sounded fantastic, really nice sound stage that is almost 3D


----------



## CoiL

Little side-note from IEM surgery - HLSX808 as fully open-back sounds "massive" and very "basshead". But on good note, mids seemed to improve somewhat. Conclusion - aluminium housing is kind of "problem" for 808. Here comes soldering iron...
  
 Back to everyday life....
  
 Edit: interesting, after little playtime @ high gain on normal vol. ...I actually like what I`m hearing (nozzle vent holes closed). Bass is still woolly & soft (not worse than before) but overall sound is much fuller and pleasant. Very open and "free-flowing" sound, improved dynamics.
 This dynamic driver is mysterious... btw, it has some kind of tiny smd resistor on it, probably to get along with BA FR.
 Vent holes at back have similar filter material inside & front of holes like floppy-disks used to have.  
 Actually, it`s probably the reason there can be differences what ppl are hearing out of their 808`s. They have punctured tiny pin-holes in there and as some have read I`m not the only one who had one side without hole in that filter material.


----------



## loomisjohnson

notamethlab said:


> Here are some images of the new Music Maker KK-Ting. Can't wait to get mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 please post review when you get them--they look interesting


----------



## RedJohn456

1clearhead said:


> Wow! That tube amp looks really great!
> 
> .....Do you know what's the function of the 3rd tube in the center?


 
  
 No idea to be honest, I gotta look it up!
  


podster said:


> That is a 12AU7 pre amp tube with two 6C19 post amp tubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Tim. So the fact that it has Tubes for pre and post amp, means its not a hybrid and a true tube amp as they say?


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> No idea to be honest, I gotta look it up!
> 
> 
> Thanks Tim. So the fact that it has Tubes for pre and post amp, means its not a hybrid and a true tube amp as they say?




Let me read up a little more as I thought I read one article saying it was hybrid. Still reading up on this configuration.


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> Let me read up a little more as I thought I read one article saying it was hybrid. Still reading up on this configuration.


 

 i am not gonna lie, it made me legit speechless out of the geek out v2, with AKG K7xx. First time I am hearing anything like this. Haven't tried it with other dacs tho, nor do I want to, this combo sounds just heavenly!
  
 The soundstage is just silly, best I have heard period.


----------



## CoiL

TA-03 is SS-DAC (2x WM8740) with OTL tube amplifier. It`s quite similar to Aune T1 but T1 has only "C`moy-like" SS amp in it and uses tube only in buffer stage.
 TA-03 with right tubes should be very good piece of gear since it has 2 DAC chips for each channel and async XMOS usb receiver chip. 
 Technically it is way better than T1. Haven`t heard it though.
  
 There`s thread about XduoO amplifiers: http://www.head-fi.org/t/682282/xduoo-amplifiers/30


----------



## RedJohn456

coil said:


> TA-03 is SS-DAC (2x WM8740) with OTL tube amplifier. It`s quite similar to Aune T1 but T1 has only "C`moy-like" SS amp in it and uses tube only in buffer stage.
> *TA-03 with right tubes *should be very good piece of gear since it has 2 DAC chips for each channel and async XMOS usb receiver chip.
> Technically it is way better than T1. Haven`t heard it though.
> 
> There`s thread about XduoO amplifiers: http://www.head-fi.org/t/682282/xduoo-amplifiers/30


 
  
 Damn it C, you had to go and say that didn't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now I am gonna be thinking about tube rolling   I want to make it sound even better lol


----------



## CoiL

redjohn456 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > TA-03 is SS-DAC (2x WM8740) with OTL tube amplifier. It`s quite similar to Aune T1 but T1 has only "C`moy-like" SS amp in it and uses tube only in buffer stage.
> ...


 
  
 Well, I haven`t seen internals of TA-03 yet but first thing to do - replace all electrolytic capacitors, especially ones with no-name or unknown brand! You probably don`t belive it (I also didn`t belive it in case of T1) but it could provide You with greater improvement than getting new tubes. Also, tube-rolling is freaking addictive and costly! I ended up spending money that I don`t want to even mention. But I got some luck and got high-end tubes with very little money. In the end, I ended up with about 75 tubes ! LOL!


----------



## bhazard

QT5 review went frontpage. Should see some more QT5/SW3/DQSM comparisons soon.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> Well, I haven`t seen internals of TA-03 yet but first thing to do - replace all electrolytic capacitors, especially ones with no-name or unknown brand! You probably don`t belive it (I also didn`t belive it in case of T1) but it could provide You with greater improvement than getting new tubes. Also, tube-rolling is freaking addictive and costly! I ended up spending money that I don`t want to even mention. But I got some luck and got high-end tubes with very little money. In the end, I ended up with about 75 tubes ! LOL!


 

 But it's so much fun, he sure needs to put top line caps in and of course I'd go right to finding some NIB CCA's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry Tamal, could not help myself, Coil lead me into this trap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## vapman

I really want to try the Xduoo TA-03 so bad. I love my Xduoo X3 so much.
 Does anyone have it in their hands?
 I'd probably get mine and look to do a full recap and transformer/tube upgrade nearly immediately...


----------



## Andra94

Still looking for a great dac around 100-200$ also I think I either will order a pair of Music Maker KK-Ting or TK-12 which one would you choose and why? 
  
 Also why would you choose the dac you choose? Its for a pair of DT770 80Ohm PRo
  
 Thanks in advance guys also Im a total noob when it comes to in-ears and DAC´s


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> I also like the design of TFZ Series 1 and price, but reviews are not so positive.


 

 Well what do you know, went to lunch and on my return I am handed my new TFZ Series 1's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I'm going to give them a B+ for packaging
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now let's see if the rumors are true or if I can dispel any of them


----------



## MuZo2

andra94 said:


> Still looking for a great dac around 100-200$ also I think I either will order a pair of Music Maker KK-Ting or TK-12 which one would you choose and why?
> 
> Also why would you choose the dac you choose? Its for a pair of DT770 80Ohm PRo
> 
> Thanks in advance guys also Im a total noob when it comes to in-ears and DAC´s


 

 Geeokut V2?


----------



## Andra94

That is a bit expensive and im not really impressed by the super small design


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> Geeokut V2?


 

 I was wondering if he'd pick that up from Red John's post
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, OOTB the TFZ S1 w/Auvio's sounds pretty clean albeit a little on the bass heavy side I'm not finding it to over shadow mids or highs at all on my iPhone 6 so I sure can't wait to here them on the M2 and X3ii. First cut up is a wave 44.1 copy of the the's "Perfect" and I can tell you already they are worth my $39


----------



## Andra94

andra94 said:


> That is a bit expensive and im not really impressed by the super small design


 
 Oh also forgot to tell I want the Dac for PC , also its a great + if it looks amazing and clean.


----------



## Podster

andra94 said:


> Oh also forgot to tell I want the Dac for PC , also its a great + if it looks amazing and clean.


 

 I personally like the one I use with my desktop setup and I think it can be had for $150-$200 but others may not be as keen on it. Some may already consider the HRT MS II old school to what's coming out these days!


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> But it's so much fun, he sure needs to put top line caps in and of course I'd go right to finding some NIB CCA's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 say it ain't so, not you too Tim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vapman said:


> I really want to try the Xduoo TA-03 so bad. I love my Xduoo X3 so much.
> Does anyone have it in their hands?
> I'd probably get mine and look to do a full recap and transformer/tube upgrade nearly immediately...


 
  
 I have it in my hands err... well on my desk, its a heavy mother thats for sure. Dunno if I trust myself to upgrade components and not kill msyelf with the transformer at the back lol.
  
  


podster said:


> Well what do you know, went to lunch and on my return I am handed my new TFZ Series 1's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ooo looking forward to impressions   Looks nice!


----------



## Andra94

http://www.banggood.com/Original-Xiaomi-Piston-3-Reddot-Design-Headphones-For-Smartphone-p-971961.html?cur_warehouse=CN apparently on sale.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MusicMaker-KK-Ting-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Fever-DIY-Titanium-Zinc-Alloy-Metal-Cover-Pop/32672577163.html?addresstype=600&shortkey=FzAneQz6
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Original-TFZ-SERIES-1-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphone-Hi-fi-headphones-Custom-In/519064_32653196494.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-Astrotec-AX35-HIFI-earphone-for-MP3-player-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-deep-bass-with/100486_1666825142.html
  
 or is: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-HCK-A2-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/1825606_32574853976.html worth the extra 50$? 
  
 Did I miss a strong contender? This is for running/random listening in car and so on.


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> say it ain't so, not you too Tim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OK, so now I need some of my fellow brother's to help a brother out (I lack major skillz in Chinese interpretation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Seems everything except the back side of the warranty card in these TFZ's is in you'll never guess..........Chinese
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So they give you stickers (I always thought the emblem on the thing was imbedded but it's just a gold sticker). So now I'm guessing outside of the Symbol and TFZ that one of these is possibly left ear and the other right?
  


 Of course does it really matter which one I put on which as long as I know which one is left and which right? Well heck yeah I sure can't have some Chinese guy come up to me and tell me my iem's are on backwards


----------



## MuZo2

Just put them upside down, even Chinese might not able to read it.


----------



## MuZo2

More 808 rant, soundstage width is wide, but no depth & height. Resolution is poor and hence imaging is bad too. Am I expecting too much from 35$ iem. But RE-ZERO & havi b3 are in same price bracket.


----------



## Podster

I don't know who reported these to be less than stellar for $40 but I for sure disagree as I'm finding them to sound great especially on this DAP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 Man, now there's a track to give my age away eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How they look on? As George of the Jungle said "Pretty Darn Good"


----------



## CoiL

muzo2 said:


> More 808 rant, soundstage width is wide, but no depth & height. Resolution is poor and hence imaging is bad too.


 
 Seems You got faulty/bad unit (or fake / different drivers) or bad cable soldering? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My 808 has very good imaging and resolution, also depth & height are quite good. Weird, You seem to be first to rate them so bad.


----------



## MuZo2

coil said:


> Seems You got faulty/bad unit (or fake / different drivers) or bad cable soldering? :rolleyes:  My 808 has very good imaging and resolution, also depth & height are quite good. Weird, You seem to be first to rate them so bad.



I would have thought so if my measurement did not match mfg measurement.


----------



## CoiL

Well, something seems wrong. Maybe 808 just isn`t Your type of sound signature? 
 I can agree on bass resolution lacking littlebit and little "cold" mids but that`s all. Otherwise they are great hybrid, especially for money.


----------



## DeLuX

andra94 said:


> Still looking for a great dac around 100-200$ also I think I either will order a pair of Music Maker KK-Ting or TK-12 which one would you choose and why?
> 
> Also why would you choose the dac you choose? Its for a pair of DT770 80Ohm PRo
> 
> Thanks in advance guys also Im a total noob when it comes to in-ears and DAC´s




If I were looking for a new dac in that price range I'd go for the Henry Audio one, not that it's Chinese or anything... Check it out http://www.henryaudio.se


----------



## isai

muzo2 said:


> I would have thought so if my measurement did not match mfg measurement.



Graph response is just a piece into the sound experience for instance you cannot infer soundstage or resolution from it.Regarding the hlsx's maybe they are a bit overhyped but i still consider them ok taking into account their price range.


----------



## Lurk650

Andra94, I still vote TK12 aka HCK A2 and get an iBasso D14


----------



## Mr Trev

redjohn456 said:


> say it ain't so, not you too Tim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The capacitors will kill you before the transformer will - got bitten once by a ~350v cap from a camera flash, it was interesting.
  
 Actually doing mods really isn't that complicated, just need a decent iron and a steady hand - or in my case a shaky hand will do. First of all, get some decent NOS tubes.


----------



## Andra94

delux said:


> If I were looking for a new dac in that price range I'd go for the Henry Audio one, not that it's Chinese or anything... Check it out http://www.henryaudio.se


 
 Sure looks nice but I almost think the Ibasso D14 is a better choice for its sleek design.
  


lurk650 said:


> @Andra94, I still vote TK12 aka HCK A2 and get an iBasso D14


 
 Hmm interesting combo indeed when reading the reviews on the IBasso I am quite impressed but does the TK12 really stand up to the challenge? Is there no other IEM at this price range to take a look at?
  
 Also are we really looking for portable to be used on my PC? I wont need a portable DAC. Also to explain further is this PC -> XXXX -> Headphones so no special sound card or anything since it wont fit.


----------



## bhazard

Got Twin's SW3 keggers playing now. They really are that great. Can't go wrong with them or the QT5.


----------



## RedJohn456

mr trev said:


> The capacitors will kill you before the transformer will - got bitten once by a ~350v cap from a camera flash, it was interesting.
> 
> Actually doing mods really isn't that complicated, just need a decent iron and a steady hand - or in my case a shaky hand will do. First of all, get some decent NOS tubes.


 

 I got figure out it if its a real tube amp first and not a hybrid. All those new terms like NOS tubes sound fun but expensive.
  
 I'm screwed aren't I? I think I am gonna end up replacing parts from the amp for no reason.
  
 God help me lol


----------



## Pastapipo

andra94 said:


> Did I miss a strong contender? This is for running/random listening in car and so on.


 
  
 The piston 3 are a good all-rounder imho. Fairly flat with an apparent bass boost. They sound good and accurate, just didn't wow me. For the price paid (around $12) you can't go wrong for casual listening.
 Haven't heard the others, so cant comment on those.
  
 Off-topic: Does anybody know how I can get my regular right mouse button menu working in the head-fi editor?
 It now only shows "paste" when I click the right mouse button. I need some spell checking/word suggestion on a regular basis


----------



## Mr Trev

redjohn456 said:


> I got figure out it if its a real tube amp first and not a hybrid. All those new terms like NOS tubes sound fun but expensive.
> 
> I'm screwed aren't I? I think I am gonna end up replacing parts from the amp for no reason.
> 
> God help me lol


 

 You're stepping into a deep rabbit-hole with these things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You can get some good NOS tubes for reasonable prices. Most of the ones I currently own cost ~$20 a pop


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Got Twin's SW3 keggers playing now. They really are that great. Can't go wrong with them or the QT5.


 

 I didn't like the keggers that much - the treble sounded artificial at times and metallic. Does the QT5 have the same kind of treble?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Anyone interested in these?

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/810751/the-earphone-game-just-got-a-lot-more-sirius-the-new-five-driver-hybrid-flagship-from-fidue


----------



## FUYU

hisoundfi said:


> Anyone interested in these?
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/810751/the-earphone-game-just-got-a-lot-more-sirius-the-new-five-driver-hybrid-flagship-from-fidue




They look really, really nice. However out of almost anyones price-range. And looking at the QT5, SW3 or even Master 6 from Trinity, I don't see any reason on why I'd on jump these. Speaking of Master 6: Vince have you heard the prototype of the Master 6 and if so, how do they stack up? Also, how's the isolation on both?


----------



## Hisoundfi

fuyu said:


> They look really, really nice. However out of almost anyones price-range. And looking at the QT5, SW3 or even Master 6 from Trinity, I don't see any reason on why I'd on jump these. Speaking of Master 6: Vince have you heard the prototype of the Master 6 and if so, how do they stack up? Also, how's the isolation on both?




I sent the master6 back a while ago. I don't want to comment on that at the moment because I would be going off of memory and have only had the SIRIUS for a few hours.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Also, the Master 6 was a prototype, and the SIRIUS is a finished product. It would be an unfair question at the moment.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> I didn't like the keggers that much - the treble sounded artificial at times and metallic. Does the QT5 have the same kind of treble?


 
 No, the treble is tamed in comparison, but still very much there. SW3 has more of a V shape where the QT5 is nearly flat there.


----------



## bhazard

That Fidue looks absolutely fantastic and I love Fidue, but I'm seeing a $700+ preorder price. It would really need to outshine the QT5 in every area for me to make that jump.
  
 Looking forward to more impressions on it.


----------



## robervaul

WOW. The Shockwave III is $233.60 on Easy Store by the cellphone app . It´s a bargain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My hand started to shake.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> That Fidue looks absolutely fantastic and I love Fidue, but I'm seeing a $700+ preorder price. It would really need to outshine the QT5 in every area for me to make that jump.
> 
> Looking forward to more impressions on it.


 

 gonna be 900 USD afaik - really interesting to see how it sounds. Will be a real test for the likes of QT5, D2 and the Rose Pudding/BR5 and how they compare to the new Fidue.


----------



## bhazard

Meizu EP-51 Review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meizu-ep-51-bluetooth-4-1-aptx-sport-in-ear-earbuds/reviews/16148
  
 Like the Meizu HD-50, it has excellent sound quality and a high quality build for a great price.


----------



## Podster

mr trev said:


> You're stepping into a deep rabbit-hole with these things
> 
> You can get some good NOS tubes for reasonable prices. Most of the ones I currently own cost ~$20 a pop




I'm stuck at the bottom of that hole. I recall buying a matched set of NOS 300B's for $350 smack-o-las They sure sounded sweet though


----------



## Lurk650

andra94 said:


> Sure looks nice but I almost think the Ibasso D14 is a better choice for its sleek design.
> 
> Hmm interesting combo indeed when reading the reviews on the IBasso I am quite impressed but does the TK12 really stand up to the challenge? Is there no other IEM at this price range to take a look at?
> 
> Also are we really looking for portable to be used on my PC? I wont need a portable DAC. Also to explain further is this PC -> XXXX -> Headphones so no special sound card or anything since it wont fit.




The D14 says portable but honestly it is too big for that. It's perfect for dedicated desktop use. I've also read it's best used as a DAC instead of just Amp section. Just plug in via USB, download drivers from iBasso site and install. It has a Line Out also for external computer speakers, I use it for my Logitech 2.1

I've only heard the TK12 and 13 in that price range. I heard the LZA2s is good too but not many reviews.


----------



## HiFiChris

It was because of a write-up about another in-ear where I talked about the Ivery IS-1 in a quite disrespectful manner and entitled it as the worst sounding in-ear I have ever heard - bloated and muddy, control-lacking bass with muffled mids and treble -, when fellow Head-Fier @1clearhead reached out to me and told me that there were actually two versions of the IS-1, one named "HIPUT" and the other "Liberty", with one being crap and the other audibly better. I checked my order from mp4nation from a few years back and it said "Liberty", but what I had received was the bad sounding "HIPUT" version that is not only differently tuned but has also got a different driver and slightly different shape. I was quite surprised when I realised that the version I got was actually the bad one and that two different versions are existing, as I hadn't read about that on the web.
 He then generously offered me to send me his 2nd set of the better "Liberty" version of the IS-1 and it arrived some time back. Thanks, buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 So for your reference, this is what the bad "HIPUT" version's package looks like:
  

  
  
 And below is the better sounding "Liberty" version of the IS-1:
  

  
  
  
 Totally different packaging. Totally.
  

 I then listened to the Liberty version ad indeed, it was quite differently tuned and was noticeably better on the technical side, compared to the _bad _sounding IS-1 "HIPUT".

 So about the technical differences first (I'll get to the sound signature in a moment), the "Liberty" is much better controlled, quicker in the bass, has got the better detail retrieval and superior instrument separation. While the "HIPUT" is bad and muddy, even for $10, the "Liberty" is better and on the technical side, I would say it is as good as the Xiaomi Piston Colorful Starter Edition, which I find to be a little better than the KZ ED9.

 Moving to the tonality, there is quite of a difference: the "Liberty" does not have _that _less compared t the "HIPUT", but it does not spill into the mids and reaches its climax much lower, namely around 30 Hz - so it is a sub-bassy in-ear whereas the "HIPUT" focuses on lower root and midbass. As it peaks at lower frequency and is tighter, it is definitely less obtrusive. While the "HIPUT" has overshadowed and very warm mids, the "Liberty"'s are the total opposite and are on the bright, sibilant side. Treble is quite forward. No, it is excessively forward. In fact, it is the most obtrusive and brightest treble I have ever come across. Measurements indicate treble quantity to be identical with the bass's, which is more than 15 dB. Even though I really like bright headphones at times, the "Liberty" is just too much up there, even for me.
 A workaround is either to use very deep insertion (impossible for many people), foam tips (well, in this case they will only be of little help) or to do it like me and to a cloth/tissue mod: cut out a small circle of tissue, place it on the nozzle. Voilà, already much better. Taking a small piece of additional tissue, balling it up and placing it in the tip then smooths out the treble and makes it finally sound even and not overly bright (one should only make sure to ball both pieces up with identical density, else it causes imbalance).

 So with mod, the better IS-1 "Liberty" version is a relatively nice sub-bassy in-ear on a very tight budget with smooth or slightly bright treble (depends on how it is modded). Unmodded however, while it is technically good, its treble is just too bright and obtrusive.


----------



## crabdog

Anyone know a portable DAC/AMP or combo for $100 or less that would pair well with a XDuoo X2?
  
 Looking for something relatively small with good battery life (at least 10 hours).


----------



## Inszy

For X2 you need only amp.


----------



## CoiL

Does X2 have SPDIF/coaxial out ? If it does, then he can use X2 as transport player


----------



## crabdog

inszy said:


> For X2 you need only amp.


 
 Ah yep. So anything with an awesome battery under $100?


----------



## MuZo2

hifichris said:


> It was because of a write-up about another in-ear where I talked about the Ivery IS-1 in a quite disrespectful manner and entitled it as the worst sounding in-ear I have ever heard - bloated and muddy, control-lacking bass with muffled mids and treble -, when fellow Head-Fier @1clearhead reached out to me and told me that there were actually two versions of the IS-1


 

 Haha he is one unlucky guy I guess, first clone of Sendiy M2 and now Ivery IS-1.


----------



## justlistening15

Anyone can give an link or impression about vjjb k4? Thanks. Still on track to buy this month


----------



## crabdog

justlistening15 said:


> Anyone can give an link or impression about vjjb k4? Thanks. Still on track to buy this month


 

http://tinyurl.com/jv67ak6

  

 Fantastic value for money. I'm sure you won't be disappointed with these. I have the Brazil wood (bubinga) version without mic. Pm the seller first and mention you're from Head-Fi and you might get a discount.


----------



## Inszy

They are very nice. V-shaped sound, but mids are still fine.
 Under $20 those are one of four my favorite in-ear earphones (**** VT66, Takstar Hi-1200, VJJB K4 and Zhiying Z3000).


----------



## crabdog

inszy said:


> They are very nice. V-shaped sound, but mids are still fine.
> Under $20 those are one of four my favorite in-ear earphones (**** VT66, Takstar Hi-1200, VJJB K4 and Zhiying Z3000).


 
 Shame on you for not giving us your impressions (VT66,Z3000) here before!  I've had my eye on both of those for a while, particularly the ****. Can you tell us a bit more about these under $20 gems?


----------



## Inszy

VT66 are well balanced, not typical V-shaped like almost everything in this price. Nice dynamic and soundstage. Sometimes they can be little harsh on treble but still close to neutral sound.
  
 Z3000 are v-shaped, but very clear and dynamic. Treble and vocals are rich, detailed and natural. Bas is strong and fast. Low tones don't muddy mid-range. Good soundstage.
  
 Both of them don't need amp - my SGS6 is enough for them.


----------



## Wokei

inszy said:


> VT66 are well balanced, not typical V-shaped like almost everything in this price. Nice dynamic and soundstage. Sometimes they can be little harsh on treble but still close to neutral sound.
> 
> Z3000 are v-shaped, but very clear and dynamic. Treble and vocals are rich, detailed and natural. Bas is strong and fast. Low tones don't muddy mid-range. Good soundstage.
> 
> Both of them don't need amp - my SGS6 is enough for them.


 
  
 How is the VT66 against PFE012 ? Thank you in advance for yr input . VT66 sounds like something that I would like .
  
 Cheers


----------



## To.M

Inszy

Zhiyin Z3000? or you mean Z2000? I am thinking about buying them or vjjb k4 but please don't advise me to buy both


----------



## Inszy

I mean Z3000:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Arrived-Zhiying-Z3000-3units-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-In-Ear-Earphone-PK-IE800/32664954505.html
  
 And go for Zhiying. VJJB have better accessories, Z3000 sounds little better.
  
 @Wokei - there's no real competition. Audeo are much better. Faster, smoother, more natural, with better extension on both ends. And it's dual dynamic vs BA, so they're sounds just different.
 But hey - Sefer is ten times cheaper!


----------



## crabdog

Some more info on the Hisenior TD1-STP:
  
 Very comfortable due to the size/shape and smooth resin material. Have had them in my ears all day and could easily keep them in there longer.
  
 Sound is about what you'd expect in this price range, V-Shaped with woolly bass and recessed vocals. Highs are actually pretty good, standing out more than Easy UEs but not anywhere near piercing or sibilant. Overall just average in this regard.
  
 The cable I absolutely love. It's supple and doesn't hold any shape or kinks whatsoever. It reminds me of a braided leather necklace or bracelet only thinner and more supple (though obviously plastic).
 Pretty happy with my purchase. Sound is average but the beauty of the iem and the awesome cable make it a good pocket piece.


----------



## To.M

Inszy
hm, it is unavailable now but it looks like zhiyin z2000 from hck


----------



## crabdog

inszy said:


> I mean Z3000:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Arrived-Zhiying-Z3000-3units-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-In-Ear-Earphone-PK-IE800/32664954505.html
> 
> And go for Zhiying. VJJB have better accessories, Z3000 sounds little better.
> ...


 
 I just hope the trend continues with the Z2016 which I ordered yesterday.


----------



## Lurk650

justlistening15 said:


> Anyone can give an link or impression about vjjb k4? Thanks. Still on track to buy this month




Personally I would pay a couple bucks more and grab the TK Maples, I prefer them over the K4. They are more balanced, better clarity, separation, soundstage.


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> Nice, that should be a good combo. IIRC I've tried it myself but I've had mine for many years now and tried a lot of combinations. The Voshkod tubes are one of my favorites though. One of the great things about the LD I+ to me is the almost endless possibility to tune the way it sounds.
> 
> Good luck with your new amp and I hope you get a lot of pleasure from it


 

 Thanks, I hope so too. I'll let you know how it sounds when it has arrived and I've had the chance to burn it in and try it a bit..


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Personally I would pay a couple bucks more and grab the TK Maples, I prefer them over the K4. They are more balanced, better clarity, separation, soundstage.


 

 I see you are still pushing the Maples over the K4's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I have had the Dolphins burning in on one DAP or another since I got them at least 150/180 hours now and for me they are still the Dull-Fins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I got a bad pair but these have just failed to even hold my attention at any level
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said originally at least it was only $16.11 and I'm sure my boys will grab them upon the next pair they kill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Teenagers)
  
 On the other hand some have not liked these very much but for $40 I like Alex think they sound pretty good especially if a little EQ is applied


----------



## Andra94

Whats the cheapest place to buy? Im from Sweden so maybe amazon.co.uk? (My amazon login is ******* up)


----------



## Lurk650

andra94 said:


> Whats the cheapest place to buy? Im from Sweden so maybe amazon.co.uk? (My amazon login is ******* up)


 
 AliExpress, Gearbest, Amazon. All depends what you are after


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> I see you are still pushing the Maples over the K4's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 HAHA I can't help it, the Maples are just so, well, sweet! 
  
 Maybe like Twin I too am hearing things in the Dolphins. Gonna see how my Letv Reverse have burned in in a little bit


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> Seems You got faulty/bad unit (or fake / different drivers) or bad cable soldering?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My little impressions on HLSX 808 after 30h of burn-in.
 I tried several tips.
 With spinfits, V shaped signature and too much bass.
 With KZ foam tips and spiral dots, it's better, little V shape, still a little bloated bass. But I don't like V shape sound.
 With other tips like stock ones, double flange, KZ Whirlwind, I don't like the sound.
  
 I like it the most with Ortofon silicon tips, more balanced sound, maybe a very very little V, I would say, not very noticeable to be honest.
 Bass is precise, deep, just slam when needed. Voices and guitars are detailed. Highs are not well settled, still harsh for now.
 Overall it has very good resolution and separation, more wide soundstage than deep, good clarity and airiness.
 Good cable to wear over the ear, easy and quick to insert in my ears. Its feels very solid, housing, nozzle, plug. I like it!
  
 Compared with E107 and doufle flange tips I have used for 100+ hours, the 808 seem to be better technically in everything.
 I will let them burn in cos it seems they need more time to have everything settled well together.
 I find them very good for the price. With tip rolling, I found the sound that suits my taste.




 MaGaosi BK35...


----------



## kimD

Anyone try before, good price $40 usd, DD+1 BA only
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32678334614/32678334614.html


----------



## MuZo2




----------



## HiFiChris

muzo2 said:


>


 
  
 Whoa, what's that?


----------



## MuZo2

TFZ Series 7, I think those are interchangeable faceplate options with click of button. Just my guess.


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> TFZ Series 7, I think those are interchangeable faceplate options with click of button. Just my guess.




Ugly look


----------



## goodluck4u

kimd said:


> Anyone try before, good price $40 usd, DD+1 BA only
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32678334614/32678334614.html




Its 1dd version is known as one of the worst evaluations of poor sound quality among Japanese in Japanese BBS. And then, although many Japanese bought 1dd ones by its discount for twitter followers of that shop, there are few Japanese who want to buy the hybrid version.


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> I'm stuck at the bottom of that hole. I recall buying a matched set of NOS 300B's for $350 smack-o-las They sure sounded sweet though


 
 I've run across some Telefunkens that cost 20x what I paid for my amp


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> I'm stuck at the bottom of that hole. I recall buying a matched set of NOS 300B's for $350 smack-o-las They sure sounded sweet though


 
  
  


mr trev said:


> I've run across some Telefunkens that cost 20x what I paid for my amp


 
  
  
 That much for tubes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did i get myself into lol


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> Thanks, I hope so too. I'll let you know how it sounds when it has arrived and I've had the chance to burn it in and try it a bit..




Yes, please share your impressions when you get some time with it


----------



## bhazard

I've had so many IEMs come in lately with so little time to focus on them. I got the QT5 and Meizu EP-51 out, but haven't even gotten a chance to listen to the Shozy Zero here yet!
  
 Expect a Shozy Zero, TFZ Series 1, Monk +, and a few more reviews as soon as I can get to them.


----------



## Mr Trev

redjohn456 said:


> That much for tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I should've clarified that I won the auction for my amp at $13 CAD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There are some really good deals out there, if you want some sources send me a pm


----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


> It was because of a write-up about another in-ear where I talked about the Ivery IS-1 in a quite disrespectful manner and entitled it as the worst sounding in-ear I have ever heard - bloated and muddy, control-lacking bass with muffled mids and treble -, when fellow Head-Fier @1clearhead reached out to me and told me that there were actually two versions of the IS-1, one named "HIPUT" and the other "Liberty", with one being crap and the other audibly better. I checked my order from mp4nation from a few years back and it said "Liberty", but what I had received was the bad sounding "HIPUT" version that is not only differently tuned but has also got a different driver and slightly different shape. I was quite surprised when I realised that the version I got was actually the bad one and that two different versions are existing, as I hadn't read about that on the web.
> He then generously offered me to send me his 2nd set of the better "Liberty" version of the IS-1 and it arrived some time back. *Thanks, buddy! *
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the write-up! .....I also acknowledged them to have quick bass/sub-bass control, great detail retrieval and instrument separation. *Glad I was able to send you the pair! *
  
 .....I usually used wide-bore silicone tips to get an airy like midrange, while treble played less sibilant or harsh. Adding tissue or cutting a tiny piece of sponge and adding it to the nozzle is also a great idea. Thanks!
  


muzo2 said:


> *Haha he is one unlucky guy I guess, first clone of Sendiy M2 and now Ivery IS-1*.


 
  
 Actually, the other way around; Ivery IS-1, then the clone of Sendiy M2. ......Unlucky? Nah, it's all good! .....Life goes on.


----------



## HiFiChris

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for the write-up! .....I also acknowledged them to have quick bass/sub-bass control, great detail retrieval and instrument separation. *Glad I was able to send you the pair! *
> 
> .....I usually used wide-bore silicone tips to get an airy like midrange, while treble played less sibilant or harsh. Adding tissue or cutting a tiny piece of sponge and adding it to the nozzle is also a great idea. Thanks!


 
  
 If Ivery made an IS-1 "whatever-the-name-would-be" with the same driver as the "Liberty" but a much tamed treble, it would be such an easy recommendation at just $10. It really does a great job as it is, but only with modifications. Imagine an even sounding, well-controlled and sub-bassy in-ear that can compete with the Xiaomi Piston Colorful Starter edition and is slightly better than most of Knowledge Zenith's offerings - I think it would have been an incredibly well-selling product if they drastically tamed the stock tonality's treble.


----------



## Podster

bhazard said:


> I've had so many IEMs come in lately with so little time to focus on them. I got the QT5 and Meizu EP-51 out, but haven't even gotten a chance to listen to the Shozy Zero here yet!
> 
> Expect a Shozy Zero, TFZ Series 1, Monk +, and a few more reviews as soon as I can get to them.


 
 I feel your pain and I don't even do formal reviews as my job and family take up 99.9% of my time, but I'll sure give my thoughts when I get a chance to jump in. Can't wait to see what you think of the TFZ S1's as I'm absolutely loving them for a $40 iem
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got loaner Zero's but keep going back to the TFZ what's even worse is I have loaner P-1 and they destroy just about everything but three of my iem's but I keep going back to the TFZ (probably because I know I can't jump on the P-1 right now as I'm on the edge of over extending myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Have to take a one month sabbatical from here as just had mom's AC fixed in her car and put new shoes on my GTi, just like The Wide World of Sports "The agony of defeat is killing me"


----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


> If Ivery made an IS-1 "whatever-the-name-would-be" with the same driver as the "Liberty" but a much tamed treble, it would be such an easy recommendation at just $10. It really does a great job as it is, but only with modifications. Imagine an even sounding, well-controlled and sub-bassy in-ear that can compete with the Xiaomi Piston Colorful Starter edition and is slightly better than most of Knowledge Zenith's offerings - I think it would have been an incredibly well-selling products if they drastically tamed the stock tonality's treble.


 
  
 +1 True! These were total opposites to the HiPUT....needed taming on the highs.


----------



## CoiL

fabi said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Seems You got faulty/bad unit (or fake / different drivers) or bad cable soldering?
> ...


 
 Thanks for info about tips. Where do I get those Ortofon silicone tips? Link maybe?
 You are using these?> http://www.ortofon.com/silicone-eartips-set-p-577-n-3444
JVC Spiral Dot`s are my best tips for them atm. Agree about about overall resolution, separation and soundstage.
 Edit: I think I found even better tips to get even more balanced sound (reduced bass, airier sound) - Philips UE red core/dark grey skirt wide bore tips. Recommend to try them out with 808 ! 
  


kimd said:


> muzo2 said:
> 
> 
> > TFZ Series 7, I think those are interchangeable faceplate options with click of button. Just my guess.
> ...


 
 +1 they look ugly.
  


redjohn456 said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stuck at the bottom of that hole. I recall buying a matched set of NOS 300B's for $350 smack-o-las They sure sounded sweet though
> ...


 
 LOL, I told ya - it`s addictive and make You poor! I have 5x Siemens E88CC goldpins (very rare old early version) and they cost 200+ $ for one.
 I got really lucky and got those 5 for 30$ only tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
  
  
 BTW, I finished my 808 wooden modification


----------



## Andra94

Bought from Ali and now we hope my 300$ spent is well worth  
  
 The Dac looks so stylish and will fit with my uber PC well. (Hexgear R40 hardtubing)


----------



## loomisjohnson

just received my shozy zeros (i know, i'm an easily-led sheep) and ootb i'm (somewhat surprisingly) not blown away. they're harder to drive than their peers and don't sound great at lower volumes. at higher volumes, vocal clarity and treble extension are very good, and there's good, unexagerrated bass depth and articulation; mids seem a little sucked out and thin. these are a little more colored and less neutral than expected--there's a slightly dark (warm?) quality overall. very comfortable; nice wood casing but the overall build quality doesn't seem any better than, say, the vjjb k4. compared to my hlsx808/bk35? or as20, these have a smaller, less energetic presentation and less of that "wow" factor. very tentatively, they're not quite the great giant killer, tho perceptions may change with burn-in/use.


----------



## mochill

Burn baby burn


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> Thanks for info about tips. Where do I get those Ortofon silicone tips? Link maybe?
> You are using these?> http://www.ortofon.com/silicone-eartips-set-p-577-n-3444
> JVC Spiral Dot`s are my best tips for them atm. Agree about about overall resolution, separation and soundstage.
> Edit: I think I found even better tips to get even more balanced sound (reduced bass, airier sound) - Philips UE red core/dark grey skirt wide bore tips. Recommend to try them out with 808 !
> ...


 
 Yep these Ortofon tips are the right ones. I bought mine on Musicaacoustics, they had stock in EU.
  
 What do your Philips tips look like?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Curious
 OMG. What did you do with your 808?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Picture?


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *Fabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do your Philips tips look like??
> 
> ...


 
 My Philips UE tips look like this: 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
 But know that most of AE & eBay etc. offers are fake UE tips with much smaller bore size. Here You can get correct ones:
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381519532186?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 
  
 But I thought I try another trick and put little rubber rings on normal tip place/line (to protect tips slipping off and getting stuck in ear) and over them I put those tips:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 http://tinyurl.com/gwgroxg
  
*808 sounds very good with those tips* and things are nicely in balance, mids littlebit improved (brought into focus) and soundstage is very open but not thin and everything sounds very natural.
*I think this is the best SQ I can get out of 808*.
  


> OMG. What did you do with your 808?? Picture?


 
 Sorry, no pics tonight. I`m tired and will take proper photo-shoot with better light conditions. Will post them here soon.
  
 Edit: With those grey tips and modification, my FF-mod ATE and Yinjw WOM-mod are now dethroned!
 Long live the new budget king - HLSX808 *RAW-mod* ("Red Ant" + Mahogany wood) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will skip BK35 & BK50.


----------



## Lurk650

Well... Put in my TK Maples, been some days since listened to them. My go to's... I still like them but I think I'm starting to prefer the Letv Reverse. The bass isn't as thick due to wood vs plastic but the Letv don't drown out the mids so more details, a lot more balanced sound. Still prefer Maple vocals and energy though


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> My Philips UE tips look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Hmm.. on the picture of the Philips tips, don't they look like the stock tips shipped with 808 ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They seem to have same size but I don't know about the texture.. Intriguing
  
 Well, glad that you have found the perfect tips to enjoy your iems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Damn! I've just noticed it was you who made the VE Nun mod in Monk thread a few weeks ago. Good job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Let us know when you have found the perfect time to shoot a photo of your jewel iem.


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *Fabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm.. on the picture of the Philips tips, don't they look like the stock tips shipped with 808 ??? They seem to have same size but I don't know about the texture.. Intriguing


 
 No, they are not same as 808 stock tips. Philips UE smallest tips are with longer body than 808 stock smallest and have darker grey silicone. But forget about those tips...
 get Yourself those grey tips I linked last - belive me, they make wonders with 808. They affect sound more than my mod which had quite small impact on resulting sound compared to tips. Oh, and forgot to mention that You need to close vent holes near the nozzle and leave back vent holes open. It helps to tighten and clear up bass.
 Seriously, with this configuration I`m like listening to "full size open cans", I`m enjoying everything I have listened so far from my collection.


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> No, they are not same as 808 stock tips. Philips UE smallest tips are with longer body than 808 stock smallest and have darker grey silicone. But forget about those tips...
> get Yourself those grey tips I linked last - belive me, they make wonders with 808. They affect sound more than my mod which had quite small impact on resulting sound compared to tips. Oh, and forgot to mention that You need to close vent holes near the nozzle and leave back vent holes open. It helps to tighten and clear up bass.
> Seriously, with this configuration I`m like listening to "full size open cans", I`m enjoying everything I have listened so far from my collection.


 
 Okay, okay my friend.
 I'll give it a try haha but it will take some time to receive these tips..
 Btw, how do you close the vent hole near the nozzle??


----------



## Lurk650

Well, Brainwavz contacted me the other day and asked if I would be interested in reviewing the BLU-200 IEM and the Hooka headphone hangar. Listening via my iPod Touch 4th Gen, very consumer sound. Lots of bass, lots of treble, a bit bright. Stock tips aren't that, narrow bore though so it congests it. A bit better with the Auvio Mediums, gotta use stock tips for review though. Will probably give them to my GF since I don't use BT that much. That are built very nice though. Gonna burn in for about 25-50 hours and see how they do. Then gotta give my official review.
  
 The Hooka is simple, very solid and I needed one my Cloud II headset for my XB1


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Well, Brainwavz contacted me the other day and asked if I would be interested in reviewing the BLU-200 IEM and the Hooka headphone hangar. Listening via my iPod Touch 4th Gen, very consumer sound. Lots of bass, lots of treble, a bit bright. Stock tips aren't that, narrow bore though so it congests it. A bit better with the Auvio Mediums, gotta use stock tips for review though. Will probably give them to my GF since I don't use BT that much. That are built very nice though. Gonna burn in for about 25-50 hours and see how they do. Then gotta give my official review.
> 
> The Hooka is simple, very solid and I needed one my Cloud II headset for my XB1


 
 Seems like they're really pushing these (my review coming soon too). My gf will probably want these too but I don't think I want to give them up.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Seems like they're really pushing these (my review coming soon too). My gf will probably want these too but I don't think I want to give them up.


 
 So you like them ehh?


----------



## wes1099

Any suggestions for in-ears in the $120 USD range?


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> So you like them ehh?



I do indeed 




wes1099 said:


> Any suggestions for in-ears in the $120 USD range?



I don't have these so take it with a grain of salt but from what I've heard you might want to go just a bit higher for the DQSM D2


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> I do indeed
> I don't have these so take it with a grain of salt but from what I've heard you might want to go just a bit higher for the DQSM D2




How long have you burned them in for? Any changes? Right now they almost sound like Dual Drivers with a little coherency issue. Also seem to get some driver flex or something, one side will be quieter til I fix the seal on the good side lol

Oh yeah, using my K4 right now, never used them with my X3II and E12. Sound is much better than the iPod Touch and E07K. Actually, they sound like the Letv Reverse I got but a smaller sound stage


----------



## lesp4ul

lurk650 said:


> Well, Brainwavz contacted me the other day and asked if I would be interested in reviewing the BLU-200 IEM and the Hooka headphone hangar. Listening via my iPod Touch 4th Gen, very consumer sound. Lots of bass, lots of treble, a bit bright. Stock tips aren't that, narrow bore though so it congests it. A bit better with the Auvio Mediums, gotta use stock tips for review though. Will probably give them to my GF since I don't use BT that much. That are built very nice though. Gonna burn in for about 25-50 hours and see how they do. Then gotta give my official review.
> 
> The Hooka is simple, very solid and I needed one my Cloud II headset for my XB1


 
  
 Eh is that kingstson hyperx? is it good for jazz music?


----------



## Lurk650

lesp4ul said:


> Eh is that kingstson hyperx? is it good for jazz music?




Yep, Hyperx Cloud II. I use them for gaming. Listened a little bit to music when I first got them and they are a bit bright. I'll give them another try in a bit though. I think these are basically the Takstar Pro80


----------



## lesp4ul

lurk650 said:


> Yep, Hyperx Cloud II. I use them for gaming. Listened a little bit to music when I first got them and they are a bit bright. I'll give them another try in a bit though. I think these are basically the Takstar Pro80


 
 Okay, please mention me if you did. thanks


----------



## lesp4ul

fabi said:


> Hmm.. on the picture of the Philips tips, don't they look like the stock tips shipped with 808 ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Continuing Coil's reply, i own this philips tips and chinese one, which is by the way are used by bunch of chinese iem brand (KZ, Joyroom, Auglamor, VJJB etc). They're are not bad IMHO, it pairs good with my Sony MH1, VJJB K2s and KZ ED3.
  
  i forgot to bring my chinese "philips" like transparent tips instead black/orange but it is the same tips, just color differentiation.
  
 left right : KZ/Chinese "philips" tips - Original Philips - Spinfit
  

 Philips ones has wider nozzle and softer


----------



## wes1099

crabdog said:


> I do indeed
> I don't have these so take it with a grain of salt but from what I've heard you might want to go just a bit higher for the DQSM D2


 
 I will definitely look into those.
  
 Anyone have any other suggestions for IEMs in the $120 range? So far I am looking into the DQSM D2 and the ATH-E40. I can find almost no information on the DQSM D2, and a decent amount of info on the ATH-E40.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.head-fi.org/products/cleer-nc-noise-cancelling-headphone/reviews/16154


----------



## Pastapipo

lurk650 said:


> The Hooka is simple, very solid and I needed one my Cloud II headset for my XB1


 
  
  

  
 This gave me an idea, I could use any of my old guitar wall hooks for my headphones.
 Cheap, protective, and will probably stick with the aid of two-sided tape.


----------



## vapman

pastapipo said:


> This gave me an idea, I could use any of my old guitar wall hooks for my headphones.
> Cheap, protective, and will probably stick with the aid of two-sided tape.


 
 I used to have a lot of guitars but now I just have one and a few stands. Guess what I'm using those stands for?


----------



## Lurk650

lesp4ul said:


> Okay, please mention me if you did. thanks


 
  
 Listening to Kim Waters right now via my X3ii & E12, the sound is actually very good. They can be a bit bright though


----------



## Lurk650

pastapipo said:


> This gave me an idea, I could use any of my old guitar wall hooks for my headphones.
> Cheap, protective, and will probably stick with the aid of two-sided tape.


 
 That's a really good idea!
  
 The Hooka uses the 3M VHB pads


----------



## CoiL

fabi said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > No, they are not same as 808 stock tips. Philips UE smallest tips are with longer body than 808 stock smallest and have darker grey silicone. But forget about those tips...
> ...


 
 Closest tips to those grey ones seem to be Piston 2.1 brown tips, they have almost same diameter bore but difference is in inner bore shape - greys have it widening while P2 tips  are straight walled tube. P2 tips do sound slightly bassier tho and soundstage "naturalness" isn`t so good.


> Btw, how do you close the vent hole near the nozzle??


 
 To test it out - just close them with tiny piece of tape. I will close them permanently with gel-super glue.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am literally in tears.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait for the MOD picks! ......are you kidding me? That is brilliant choosing Red Ant/Mahogany Wood! I totally agree with you! I would skip the BK35's, but can't say the same for the BK50's.....I don't know anything about them, yet.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> How long have you burned them in for? Any changes? Right now they almost sound like Dual Drivers with a little coherency issue. Also seem to get some driver flex or something, one side will be quieter til I fix the seal on the good side lol
> 
> Oh yeah, using my K4 right now, never used them with my X3II and E12. Sound is much better than the iPod Touch and E07K. Actually, they sound like the Letv Reverse I got but a smaller sound stage



Only a few hours since I just got them last night. I noticed some driver flex in the left side but it doesn't bother me as it's only when inserting them. I'm quite impressed so far tbh. Stock tips all too small for me unfortunately so I'm using my own


----------



## lesp4ul

lurk650 said:


> Listening to Kim Waters right now via my X3ii & E12, the sound is actually very good. They can be a bit bright though


 
 Humm interesting, i need one pair of these instead bringing my ISK HD9999 for office use, i saw hyperx is not too expensive on AE tho. thanks man.


----------



## peter123

wes1099 said:


> I will definitely look into those.
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions for IEMs in the $120 range? So far I am looking into the DQSM D2 and the ATH-E40. I can find almost no information on the DQSM D2, and a decent amount of info on the ATH-E40.




The DQSM is very recently released. There should be a lot more impressions in a week or two when people start receiving them. 

I've not heard the E40 but fwiw I do own CKR9, 10 and LTD and prefer the DQSM D2 to all of them. As always ymmw...


----------



## crabdog

lesp4ul said:


> Humm interesting, i need one pair of these instead bringing my ISK HD9999 for office use, i saw hyperx is not too expensive on AE tho. thanks man.


 
 I have the HyperX too (non USB version). They have great sound compared to other gaming headsets and the build quality is superb. Mic is detachable also and they come with pleather and velour covers. On top of all that they're super comfortable.


----------



## anticute

Not very impressed by DHL at the moment.. Waiting (VERY impatiently.......) for my Little Dot I+ from Massdrop, and it's already been two weeks. Apparently (finally) arrived in my country the day before yesterday, but after that nothing.. Really hoping it will arrive today, otherwise I might not get in until Monday, which would be pretty annoying..


----------



## nolife1123

lurk650 said:


> Yep, Hyperx Cloud II. I use them for gaming. Listened a little bit to music when I first got them and they are a bit bright. I'll give them another try in a bit though. I think these are basically the Takstar Pro80



Weren't they ruined a bit by Kingston when opposed to the Takstar Pro 80s? Read that the sound is different and not as neutral months ago.


----------



## CoiL

Sorry, I don`t have time to take proper photo-shoot atm, too busy with work. You`ll have to do with those pics:


Spoiler: HLSX808 RAW-mod


----------



## base08

coil said:


> Sorry, I don`t have time to take proper photo-shoot atm, too busy with work. You`ll have to do with those pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HLSX808 RAW-mod




Wow CoiL those look amazing! First the Nuns now these... I'm really tempted in buying some 808 but those with that finish is leagues ahead! How is the SQ?


----------



## To.M

CoiL

You are CoiL the Mod Master, respect man!


----------



## CoiL

base08 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really tempted in buying some 808 but those with that finish is leagues ahead! How is the SQ?


 
 If You don`t have tips like those creative greys and don`t like slightly V-shaped sound - I would get BK35 or BK50 instead probably. Though, read more impressions on BK35, they are not so "hyped" in here and should have smoother highs. About RAW-mod SQ...


coil said:


> 808 sounds very good with those tips and things are nicely in balance, mids littlebit improved (brought into focus) and soundstage is very open but not thin and everything sounds very natural. I think this is the best SQ I can get out of 808.


 
 808 main "problem" with construction is in 808 too large aluminium housing and inconsistent vent hole pin-hole size (absence). It needs smaller concaved inner body and very small pin-hole (probably filter too) to get more balanced bass and front-nozzle venting must be closed to tighten things even more.
  
  
 @ To.M ,thanks! I try my best


----------



## B9Scrambler

@CoiL I think that has to be one of your best mods yet. Looks very clean. Wow. Nice job man!


----------



## CoiL

tbh, it`s not my neatest mod (NUN-mod is) because it has one wood edge not 100% on level with metal edge but it is very tiny fault and doesn`t bother me


----------



## robervaul

*NEW KZ-ZS3*


----------



## Lurk650

nolife1123 said:


> Weren't they ruined a bit by Kingston when opposed to the Takstar Pro 80s? Read that the sound is different and not as neutral months ago.




Not too sure. These are geared for gaming I guess though. Lows are strong but not overpowering, mids are Clear, highs are detailed though can get bright, soundstage is wide and open. Way better than my M50's even with the two ear pad mods. For gaming they are amazing, I can hear subtle sounds in Rb6 Siege


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> tbh, it`s not my neatest mod (NUN-mod is) because it has one wood edge not 100% on level with metal edge but it is very tiny fault and doesn`t bother me


 

 Don't be so modest Coil, those look great


----------



## 93EXCivic

crabdog said:


> Some more info on the Hisenior TD1-STP:
> 
> Very comfortable due to the size/shape and smooth resin material. Have had them in my ears all day and could easily keep them in there longer.
> 
> ...


 
 Nevermind can't read.


----------



## bhazard

I have that QingYin dual hybrid and the Seahf 400ohm earbud on the way.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-QingYin-20-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-DIY-Kill-SE315/32662405867.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Seahf-LD2-0-High-Impedance-320-ohms-400-ohms-Flat-Head-Plug-Earbud-Earphone-High/32653251745.html


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> I have that QingYin dual hybrid and the Seahf 400ohm earbud on the way.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-QingYin-20-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-DIY-Kill-SE315/32662405867.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Seahf-LD2-0-High-Impedance-320-ohms-400-ohms-Flat-Head-Plug-Earbud-Earphone-High/32653251745.html


 
 Which ohm did you buy?


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> Sorry, I don`t have time to take proper photo-shoot atm, too busy with work. You`ll have to do with those pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HLSX808 RAW-mod


 
 They look gorgeous man! For sale?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I bought the eartips you told me, like the ones on your picture. I trust you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will also try the trick with the vent hole.


----------



## wes1099

Just out of curiosity, are these legit?:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-HD-HiFi-earphone-UE-TF10-Three-unit-moving-iron-Noise-Isolating-headphone-TripleFi-10-headsets/32650184222.html


----------



## Lurk650

New MusicMaker IEM on Easy. T71. Looks like its the Spike but shell looks slightly different
  
*http://tinyurl.com/zonvtpd*


----------



## HiFiChris

Sirius running balanced from the L3. Two very beautiful Chinese audio devices.


----------



## 1clearhead

to.m said:


> @CoiL
> 
> You are CoiL the Mod Master, respect man!


 
  
 +1 Mod Man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....so cool!


robervaul said:


> *NEW KZ-ZS3*


 
  
 I like the housing!.....matte black!


----------



## bhazard

hifichris said:


> Sirius running balanced from the L3. Two very beautiful Chinese audio devices.


 
 What's the sound like? (I already know it's probably outstanding) It's at the price point that I can only dream of hearing it, or getting on a tour.


----------



## HiFiChris

bhazard said:


> What's the sound like? (I already know it's probably outstanding) It's at the price point that I can only dream of hearing it, or getting on a tour.


 
  
 It's siriusly good and definitely flagship-worthy. I still have to see how it stands against my UERM and SE846 though.
  
 Imagine it as a more mature and sonically improved version of the A83 - less warmth and brightness, more realistic timbre in the lower treble (A83 is somewhat bright-ish with pianos and trumpets). Precise and airy, spacious soundstage. Still good musicality.

 Not much not to like on the sound side.


----------



## MuZo2

I think in a year or two you will buying gears in that price range. You already at 300$ mark.


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> +1 Mod Man!    .....so cool!
> 
> I like the housing!.....matte black!




So who had the flat black idea KZ or A&D D1!


----------



## posnera

wes1099 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are these legit?:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-HD-HiFi-earphone-UE-TF10-Three-unit-moving-iron-Noise-Isolating-headphone-TripleFi-10-headsets/32650184222.html


 
  
 I seriously doubt it.  They do look real, maybe they are factory rejects?


----------



## MuZo2

robervaul said:


> *NEW KZ-ZS3*


 

 Man they stole the design 1to1 from Stagedriver series.


----------



## HiFiChris

Bahahahaha, bursting of laughter! Nice spot, mate!


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> So who had the flat black idea KZ or A&D D1!


 

 Trick question?


----------



## 1clearhead

.....I wonder how good they sound for a KZ.


----------



## Temple

I have to say that I will never by another KZ product unless they have a version that does not have a sticky rubberized cable.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Who's gonna buy a pair of KZ stagedivers?
  
 This guy right here...
  
 I like headphones


----------



## B9Scrambler

hisoundfi said:


> Who's gonna buy a pair of KZ stagedivers?
> 
> This guy right here...
> 
> I like headphones


 
  
 I'm right there with you man.


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> Man they stole the design 1to1 from Stagedriver series.




Curiously they took over InEar patent


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> *NEW KZ-ZS3*




Hey where you get it from?
Any more details for these guy

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/riEJNFVb


----------



## B9Scrambler

kimd said:


> Hey where you get it from?
> Any more details for these guy
> 
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/riEJNFVb


 
  
 Nice! Easy is selling them too. Too bad I didn't see that earlier.
  
 Well, I ordered mine from the first seller linked; click here. Been chatting with them and they seem pretty cool. I've never bought from them before but they have good feedback and they've been around for a few years. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## _gl

_gl said:


> So I got my Easy UES.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've posted my Easy UES EQ correction curve - owners check it out, it makes a muffled and bloated IEM sound pretty nice.
  
 Twin, be interested how it sounds to you.  Bob, you know the drill : ).


----------



## Akmola Lola

got both monk+ and tomahawk today..
i noticed the left bud of tomahawk, the "coke" bottle bud attachment is loose, funny that i twist it back to tighten it, havent test it yet.. maybe this is the bass issue with recent tomahawk..
but monk+ is decent for $5.. my MM Ting sounded great but it costs 15 times more..


----------



## Sylmar

akmola lola said:


> got both monk+ and tomahawk today..
> i noticed the left bud of tomahawk, the "coke" bottle bud attachment is loose, funny that i twist it back to tighten it, havent test it yet.. maybe this is the bass issue with recent tomahawk..
> but monk+ is decent for $5.. my MM Ting sounded great but it costs 15 times more..


 
 I had the same thing, also the left bud of the Tomahawk. It was slightly loose but after twisting it tight I never had any problems.


----------



## Akmola Lola

sylmar said:


> I had the same thing, also the left bud of the Tomahawk. It was slightly loose but after twisting it tight I never had any problems.



i tighten it 1st before actually testing it.. n after i used it it sounded normal n no issue.. 
at 1st glance, tomahawk got much more bass quantity than monk but both shoots differently so the difference is not a bad thing imo.


----------



## Sylmar

akmola lola said:


> i tighten it 1st before actually testing it.. n after i used it it sounded normal n no issue..
> at 1st glance, tomahawk got much more bass quantity than monk but both shoots differently so the difference is not a bad thing imo.


 
 I also tightened it before listening, no problems with sound. The Tomahawk sound more bassy indeed but also I like that I can hear the tiniest details in treble, it's pretty detailed. The Monk + makes listening fun. It's great to have both and experiment a bit.


----------



## Paulpark222

Dope looking KZ IEM just released.
  
 Name of the product is KZ-ZS3 and it's priced for approx. $20. (1DD) 
  
 Not sure how this would sound but I'll give this a try...
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-KZ-ZS3-Noise-Cancelling-Headset-With-Mic-Hifi-Sport-In-ear-Earphone-Dynamic-Driver/519064_32679857635.html
  

  

  

  
  
 Paul


----------



## peter123

paulpark222 said:


> Dope looking KZ IEM just released.
> 
> Name of the product is KZ-ZS3 and it's priced for approx. $20. (1DD)
> 
> ...




Those does indeed look fantastic. 

If they're not overly bassy I'll get a pair for sure. 

Eagerly awaiting impressions.....


----------



## B9Scrambler

I ordered them last night. Can't wait to hear em!


----------



## Saoshyant

There are two different ZS3 that Easy is selling, one of which is more expensive.  I wonder what the difference is.


----------



## davidcotton

saoshyant said:


> There are two different ZS3 that Easy is selling, one of which is more expensive.  I wonder what the difference is.


 

 I'd imagine accessories?  Why not message them and ask?


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, sent Easy a message to ask.  Will let you all know what the difference is.


----------



## crabdog

Oh just had a look at KZ-ZS3 on Easy's store and I believe the cheaper $20 one is a replacement cable only


----------



## Saoshyant

That may be the case, which would be misleading. The $20 color options are with and without mic, while the $27 options are ZS3 with or ZS3 without mic. The package contents for both are headphones & tips, which implies either should be a full set.


----------



## crabdog

Interesting looking 4 BA unit I just found. The store has a pretty large inventory with not many branded products and lots of DIY stuff:
http://tinyurl.com/jemd2fe


----------



## HiFiChris

S.........ugar, that KZ ZS3 is indeed a full copy of the InEar StageDiver SD-series in-ears.


----------



## mebaali

crabdog said:


> Interesting looking 4 BA unit I just found. The store has a pretty large inventory with not many branded products and lots of DIY stuff:
> http://tinyurl.com/jemd2fe


 
 IIRC, @peter123 got these few months back and felt these were absolute crap and not worth the money spent.


----------



## crabdog

mebaali said:


> IIRC, @peter123 got these few months back and felt these were absolute crap and not worth the money spent.


 
 Yeah I've never listened to a pure BA earphone before and would be concerned about the bass.


----------



## peter123

mebaali said:


> IIRC, @peter123
> got these few months back and felt these were absolute crap and not worth the money spent.




You're remembering correctly. My pair is pretty much garbage. I'm usually not that harsh on a product but these sounds as if someone just through the drivers in there and closed the lid, really they're useless to me. They also cost me $120 including express shipping at the time.......


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Oh just had a look at KZ-ZS3 on Easy's store and I believe the cheaper $20 one is a replacement cable only :rolleyes:




Easy responded, but something was lost in translation, as Easy mentioned they felt it was superior to the ZS2. I tried rewording the question, but maybe someone fluent in Chinese could help out?

Edit: Easy just responded stating they're the same product and to order the $20 version.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Easy responded, but something was lost in translation, as Easy mentioned they felt it was superior to the ZS2. I tried rewording the question, but maybe someone fluent in Chinese could help out?
> 
> Edit: Easy just responded stating they're the same product and to order the $20 version.


 
 Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kendfw

saoshyant said:


> Easy responded, but something was lost in translation, as Easy mentioned they felt it was superior to the ZS2. I tried rewording the question, but maybe someone fluent in Chinese could help out?
> 
> Edit: Easy just responded stating they're the same product and to order the $20 version.




Why would he do that? He did that for easy m2 too. 

Anyway, I ordered dqsm d2 and it should arrive next week. Took him 2 days to put in the shipment. 3 days for the package to arrive at Chicago ISC. Now, pending custom clearance. I hope it is functioning properly since it will go with me on a very long trip to New Zealand and Malaysia.

I will test my DIY ear tips on that upcoming trip. I am so looking forward for the fun trip.


----------



## Lurk650

Also, I liked it yesterday, both HCK and Easy are now selling the MM T71 which appears to be the Little Spike.

_gl, I'll try the curve but I never noticed any muffle or bass bloat, at least when burned in. They are bass heavy but not bloated IMO. 

As of now though I use an Ultimate Ears cable which increases the bass but also increased the clarity of the treble. The sound whole sound stage sounds super open now. Only downside is the right side doesn't like to stay connected.


----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


> S.........ugar, that *KZ ZS3 is indeed a full copy of the InEar StageDiver SD-series in-ears*.


 

 +1 .....and the only difference I see on the housing is the ZS3 being matte black, while the SD-series are notably shiny.


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> +1 .....and the only difference I see on the housing is the ZS3 being matte black, while the SD-series are notably shiny.




Pull the trigger to the KZ ZS3 stagediver on Easy Store, best price for us . Waiting ajust the price.


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> Pull the trigger to the KZ ZS3 stagediver on Easy Store, best price for us . Waiting ajust the price.


 
  
 Yea, I really fell for that matte look! .....I'm sure it's going to turn some heads.


----------



## Skullophile

Ok so as promised my mini review of the Mysterious™  MusicMaker Quad BA enhanced version (4 BA's per side, confirmed by HCK) 
  
 These descriptions are done using the stock cable from HCK and you can buy them from Easy or Taobao etc.
  
 Description of sound -
  
 Soundstage - Way taller than average and wider than average also. The stage is large and approaching Keggers territory, this is helped along by them being much taller than the keggers. The slightly forward/intimate mids and non ever-presentish bass make it not as deep as the Keggers but only a few steps behind.
 These have awesome instrument separation and imaging, both excellent.  The non v-shaped signature helps imaging in the mids compared to the Kegs, and A'ing and B'ing with the Kegs makes their V-Shaped nature quite obvious. The soundstage of these is quite a feat considering these don't have quite the top end and definately not the bottom end extension of the Keggers. These Enhanced Quad MMM (Mysterious™ MusicMaker) sound like the same BA drivers are used as the Kegs, albeit tuned differently and not complicated by the massive dynamic down low which brings us to the
  
 Bass - Tight punchy BA bass that extends well for a BA but not the deepest I've heard. Any deeper and I guess it would affect the signature. These iems are all about the mids so theyre not tuned for extra distracting sub bass. Sub bass is there but not anywhere near Ear Keg or Hybrid sub bass quantity. The quality of this bass is hard to fault as long as you like BA bass. Quantity maybe a little more than dual BA sets like the ATH-IM02 and similar. Puscifer's Man Overboard song is my go to bass test song and it showcases how controlled the bass is through these phones. Zero bleed to mids which are
  
 Mids - Slightly forward, a little intimate and oh so detailed. The intimate nature of the mids helps send the details straight to the brain. Vocals sound closer than the other instruments but are still well spread out across the stage. At the odd time they will sound nasaly. I don't know if this is beacuase of their amazing transparency or if MM wanted to add some secret sauce to these otherwise quite flat freq responce iems.. Head-fi's glossary of terms says "*Nasal* - Honky, a bump in the response around 600 Hz". The bump isn't a big one and it reminds me of the Audio Technica CK-100's mids or the Hifiman Re-272. It's a rare phone that possesses this trait with mids this good and holy schiit these mids gorgeous. Most of the time I don't notice it and for some reason the more I listen the less it has been showing up. Gotta be mentioned though and from memory these mids are as good in every way as the two before mentioned iems which I spent hundreds of hours with both. I tested the mids out against the dual driver Audio Technica ATH-IM02 and the MMM enhanced were clearer and threw out more detail in the vocals. Tom tom drums sound amazing with these the attack and decay of the notes is super quick and also reminds me of the Ck-100's and RE-272.
  
Highs - Highs are similar to the keggers and less fatigueing. maybe a little more controlled because they roll off a touch sooner. The keggers V-shape also makes the highs stand out more. At a the same time MMM's highs extend quite well and remain fatigue free. I don't find myself wanting more. Detail levels are great without them being emphasised and definately not peaky at all to my ears. Cymbals decay nicely but a bit quicker than Fidue A83, A73 or the keggers.
  
This is not a warm and smooth iem, the only fatigueing part is the detail level in the mids. This is quite a neutral iem with a flat freq response. It dosn't have that immediate wow factor of a hybrid but it's got long term wear-ability and tells it like it is on the recording. Great transients and very transparent make this one a winner. Usually I dislike one or more parts of an iem's sound signature but I dislike nothing this Iem does YMMV but hopefully I have described the sound enough to give you a good idea of them.
Giant killers!!! Yep, I said it. 
  
  
https://shop64308601.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.13.QhS5mY
  
 Copy and paste that link and it gets you to the MusicMaker Taobao store, scroll down until you see the blue IEM's. (I got the red version).
 There are different options the one I am talking about is the "4 cell enhanced".


----------



## kimD

skullophile said:


> Ok so as promised my mini review of the Mysterious[COLOR=222222]™ [/COLOR] MusicMaker Quad BA enhanced version (4 BA's per side, confirmed by HCK)
> 
> These descriptions are done using the stock cable from HCK and you can buy them from Easy or Taobao etc.
> 
> ...




Can't get that.. Can you post some photos here


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> Can't get that.. Can you post some photos here




On desktop the page shows them, on mobile you have to click See All Baby to see entire inventory. It's these:

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=38606811098

Hint: Long press and copy link text and paste and search in browser


----------



## peter123

Review of the HiFime Sabre 9018 USB DAC is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifime-sabre-9018-usb-dac/reviews/16195


----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> On desktop the page shows them, on mobile you have to click See All Baby to see entire inventory. It's these:
> 
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=38606811098




Seem better for 4 BAs selling at 147 usd 
Should try it out


----------



## Skullophile

Message the sellers they should beat the price. And I forgot to mention they are not power hungry and are driven fine from my Cowon j3 but even better with my X5.


----------



## kimD

Alternative for real 5 BAs wood shell (fake Shure 846) cheaper some more 
复制这条信息，打开手机淘宝即可看到【5单元动铁DIY耳机入耳式ie800后挂式HIFI降噪发烧高端耳塞se846】￥AAFjWnev￥http://tmqd.me/h.ZZ4TuS?cv=AAFjWnev&sm=19a453


----------



## Lurk650

skullophile said:


> Message the sellers they should beat the price. And I forgot to mention they are not power hungry and are driven fine from my Cowon j3 but even better with my X5.




I just don't know how to go about ordering from TB. I can't read a damn thing even with English translation. Maybe Easy or HCK could get these. I'm tapped out for quite a while though since I ordered the DQSM D2


----------



## MuZo2

hifichris said:


> S.........ugar, that KZ ZS3 is indeed a full copy of the InEar StageDiver SD-series in-ears.


 


1clearhead said:


> +1 .....and the only difference I see on the housing is the ZS3 being matte black, while the SD-series are notably shiny.


 

 When Sennheiser can't prevent fake for ie8,ie800, Stagedriver are relatively small company to go after KZ.


----------



## robervaul

I can't keep up these releases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*EE846 5 BA *
  

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/****-Clear-Color-DIY-EE846-5Units-5-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-DIY-Headset-Custom-Made-Around-Ear/519064_32680105235.html


----------



## peter123

This is my pair of the Easy Pro 6BA scheduled for arrival next week :



It's safe to say that I'm pretty hyped


----------



## MuZo2

they look great, enjoy.


----------



## peter123

muzo2 said:


> :basshead: they look great, enjoy.




Thanks, I really hope I will


----------



## MuZo2

FR for those 6ba

  
 1964ears v6


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> I can't keep up these releases.
> *EE846 5 BA *
> 
> 
> ...




Great link... Thanks a lot


----------



## Skullophile

They probably remembered to wear fake lab coats when they tested the V6 with their toaster!


----------



## Lurk650

Been listening to my TK13, hadn't listened to it in over a week. Now I remember why I said I wouldn't buy another single dynamic again, I didn't hold to that. Now I will. This thing is simply amazing. Can't wait for my DQSM D2 to get here. Express shipping should get it to me by next Friday


----------



## bhazard

I'm very tempted to get the D2 myself


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> Been listening to my TK13, hadn't listened to it in over a week. Now I remember why I said I wouldn't buy another single dynamic again, I didn't hold to that. Now I will. This thing is simply amazing. Can't wait for my DQSM D2 to get here. Express shipping should get it to me by next Friday




Have you ever heard the Senn IE800? That IEM is why I'd never write off a single Dynamic


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Have you ever heard the Senn IE800? That IEM is why I'd never write off a single Dynamic


 
 Shozy Zero says hi too.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> Have you ever heard the Senn IE800? That IEM is why I'd never write off a single Dynamic




I have heard about it but never really looked into reviews bc it's in the near $1000 range, or at least was.


----------



## Saoshyant

Ok, went ahead and ordered the KZ-ZS3.  I'm curious how it'll sound, and at $20 if I don't like it it's not exactly a tragedy.  I imagine the replacement cable is a proprietary connection, but if it's the standard 2 pin, that's just a bonus in my book.


----------



## RedJohn456

saoshyant said:


> Ok, went ahead and ordered the KZ-ZS3.  I'm curious how it'll sound, and at $20 if I don't like it it's not exactly a tragedy.  I imagine the replacement cable is a proprietary connection, but if it's the standard 2 pin, that's just a bonus in my book.


 

 If they use a standard connector, then its work the price of entry. I am really looking the design, I havent bought a KZ since the EDSE and ED9. This might be my next one. But man the AE shipping time is just killer


----------



## Shawn71

saoshyant said:


> Ok, went ahead and ordered the KZ-ZS3.  I'm curious how it'll sound, and at $20 if I don't like it it's not exactly a tragedy.  I imagine the replacement cable is a proprietary connection, but if it's the standard 2 pin, that's just a bonus in my book.




Defnititely its a standard 2 pin, like UE style.....a spare cable for tf10 owners!  but a little caution abt pin polarity tho. :eek:


----------



## 1clearhead

muzo2 said:


> When Sennheiser can't prevent fake for ie8,ie800, Stagedriver are relatively small company to go after KZ.


 
  
 Haha! True! .....KZ does get away with cloning other IEM's, besides making their own.


----------



## catherder

Hi bhazard, I am from China and based out of Shenzhen. It's great to see this comprehensive list and thanks for letting us know the variety of options I can choose from my own country. Looking forward to seeing more reviews of yours.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> Sorry, I don`t have time to take proper photo-shoot atm, too busy with work. You`ll have to do with those pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HLSX808 RAW-mod


 
  
 Great job Coil!!


----------



## AudioDHD

peter123 said:


> This is my pair of the Easy Pro 6BA scheduled for arrival next week :
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe to say that I'm pretty hyped




 For a moment I thought you already had them! Been looking forward to your impressions of these.. has been quite the wait!


----------



## AudioDHD

If a new Chinese 6 driver came out packing 2xDD + 4xBA I might bite! Think 6 driver Rose Cappuccino!


----------



## kimD

Anyone settle with these?
DIY EE846 (DD+3BA)
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/i2U3Uj2y


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Anyone settle with these?
> DIY EE846 (DD+3BA)
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/i2U3Uj2y


 
 If I had the funds available I would probably go with the DSQM D2 judging from what others have said. Even if the DIY EE846 sounded great I'd be more likely to go for something that wasn't such an obvious ripoff. Maybe if they simply hadn't printed 846 on them I'd be tempted. In my younger days I might have cared if someone else believed I had an 846 but these days I'm only trying to impress myself.


----------



## crabdog

Just upped my first review (Brainwavz BLU-200). Hope it's not too terrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-200/reviews/16198


----------



## Riisalat

kimd said:


> Anyone settle with these?
> DIY EE846 (DD+3BA)
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/i2U3Uj2y


 mine are en route ^.^


----------



## kimD

riisalat said:


> mine are en route ^.^




Err how impression of these?


----------



## B9Scrambler

riisalat said:


> mine are en route ^.^







kimd said:


> Err how impression of these?




Finally! Someone else will have these.

Personally, I really like them. Initially they seemed pretty light on bass, but as I listened to them more that opinion changed. Now I find them warm and bassy with lots of detail in the treble and sublime mids. Vocals sound ridiculously good.

One of the smoothest earphones I've listened to. Normally I like them peaky and energetic. The EE846 doesn't have any of those peaks, at least not that I can tell.

For EDM and Hip Hop they are outstanding. Haven't really tried them with much else besides a bit of hard rock (Soil for example) and that sounds great too. 

Lack of included cable sucks at the price and so do the limited accessories, but the sound more than makes up for it.


----------



## kimD

b9scrambler said:


> Finally! Someone else will have these.
> 
> Personally, I really like them. Initially they seemed pretty light on bass, but as I listened to them more that opinion changed. Now I find them warm and bassy with lots of detail in the treble and sublime mids. Vocals sound ridiculously good.
> 
> ...




Actually I like the design as V-shaped at least, no fitting an issue, also sounds wise should be better noise isolated, at before $200 USD for me is much worth it.

Anyways thanks your input.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@kimD  I find the vocals wayyy to forward for them to be v-shaped. They seem pretty flat across the spectrum with a nice little bump to mid-bass and a bit more of a bump in the sub-bass. These little beauties can rumble.


----------



## loomisjohnson

If others have the mm kk ting or tw1 please post sound impressions


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> If others have the mm kk ting or tw1 please post sound impressions




Will do when my TW1 arrives. The mule should be finished it's swim across the ocean and landing in Canada soon.


----------



## peter123

audiodhd said:


> For a moment I thought you already had them! Been looking forward to your impressions of these.. has been quite the wait!


 
 A couple of more days now and they're MINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


crabdog said:


> Just upped my first review (Brainwavz BLU-200). Hope it's not too terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great work!


----------



## obelisk619

Hello good sirs,

 just want to ask if this is legit?

 https://world.taobao.com/item/529165338218.htm?fromSite=main&ut_sk=1.VsUFvvx1lpEDAG7iBC%2FX5js8_21380790_1465666024347.Copy.1&sourceType=item&price=100-498&suid=072CA9E0-AC7F-4287-9B2D-FB26E5E9B1F4&cpp=1&spm=a313p.22.oj.4368134090&short_name=h.ZZ4TuS&cv=AAFjWnev&sm=19a453&app=chrome


 from what I read, the iem (without cable) is around 75$ ?

 I'm really interested in this one. tia for any replies


----------



## kimD

I will look forward **** Clear Color DIY EE846 5Units 5 Balanced Armature Earphone DIY Headset Custom Made Around Ear Earphone
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/zmEZVJBZ


----------



## B9Scrambler

kimd said:


> I will look forward **** Clear Color DIY EE846 5Units 5 Balanced Armature Earphone DIY Headset Custom Made Around Ear Earphone
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zmEZVJBZ


 
  
 I saw those snooping around Ali last night. My only pure BA earphones are the dual-BA Sony XBA-2 which despite mostly subpar reviews I really like, and the single-BA UE600 which shouldn't need any introduction. Would love to try a higher end offering. Based on my experience with the EE846 hybrid I would certainly give those a shot.


----------



## kimD

b9scrambler said:


> I saw those snooping around Ali last night. My only pure BA earphones are the dual-BA Sony XBA-2 which despite mostly subpar reviews I really like, and the single-BA UE600 which shouldn't need any introduction. Would love to try a higher end offering. Based on my experience with the EE846 hybrid I would certainly give those a shot.




So you meant hybrid EE846 will be better than 5 BAs..


----------



## RedJohn456

kimd said:


> So you meant hybrid EE846 will be better than 5 BAs..


 

 no thats not what he meant at all, were we reading the same post?


----------



## kimD

redjohn456 said:


> no thats not what he meant at all, were we reading the same post?




BTW I will try it out soon, for hybrid EE846 (DD+3BAs) just notice they don't have bundle with cable as well, need buy extra cable together


----------



## Riisalat

I don't think we will have to wait much longer for 8 driver iems. 2 Dynamic Driver + 2 Balanced armature + 1 fusion reactor + 2 dead stars + 1 your mom.


----------



## peter123

riisalat said:


> I don't think we will have to wait much longer for 8 driver iems. 2 Dynamic Driver + 2 Balanced armature + 1 fusion reactor + 2 dead stars + 1 your mom.


 
 I'm getting two of those for sure


----------



## jant71

So, what do we know about the Musicmaker T71?? Anybody inquire about it yet?


----------



## notamethlab

loomisjohnson said:


> If others have the mm kk ting or tw1 please post sound impressions


 I have the KK-ting I will try my best in posting an accurate impression of it


----------



## davidcotton

riisalat said:


> I don't think we will have to wait much longer for 8 driver iems. 2 Dynamic Driver + 2 Balanced armature + 1 fusion reactor + 2 dead stars + 1 your mom.


 

 You forgot the flux capacitor in there as well.
  
 Anyone got any idea on what the shipping times like from china to europe atm or does it vary?


----------



## Wokei

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805756/ausdom-anc7-active-noise-cancelling-bluetooth-headphone-impressions-thread-global-review-wanted/60#post_12647039
  
 Review is LIVE ..cheers and thank you for reading...


----------



## FUYU

davidcotton said:


> You forgot the flux capacitor in there as well.
> 
> Anyone got any idea on what the shipping times like from china to europe atm or does it vary?




It can vary quite a bit. If you go the free shipping route (e.g. China Mail, Singapore Post) then it will take around 14-30 days. EMS, DHL, FedEx usually arrives within 10 days. (Sometimes in less than a week)


----------



## MuZo2

Yes free shipping to Germany is 20-25 days.


----------



## davidcotton

fuyu said:


> It can vary quite a bit. If you go the free shipping route (e.g. China Mail, Singapore Post) then it will take around 14-30 days. EMS, DHL, FedEx usually arrives within 10 days. (Sometimes in less than a week)


 
  
 Thanks, I assume with the couriers the risk of being done for tax is much higher then?


muzo2 said:


> Yes free shipping to Germany is 20-25 days.


 

 Thanks as well.


----------



## MuZo2

davidcotton said:


> Thanks, I assume with the couriers the risk of being done for tax is much higher then?
> 
> Thanks as well.


 

 Yes, if I get it via dhl or ems , they always get stuck in customs. Free shipping somehow gets through.


----------



## bhazard

catherder said:


> Hi bhazard, I am from China and based out of Shenzhen. It's great to see this comprehensive list and thanks for letting us know the variety of options I can choose from my own country. Looking forward to seeing more reviews of yours.


 
 Hi Catherder,
  
 Thank you! Since you are in Shenzhen, let us know if you find anything you'd like to make us aware of.


----------



## loomisjohnson

notamethlab said:


> I have the KK-ting I will try my best in posting an accurate impression of it


----------



## loomisjohnson

Ty methlab and scrambler


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Just upped my first review (Brainwavz BLU-200). Hope it's not too terrible.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-200/reviews/16198




Really good. Gonna have to get my review done soon 



jant71 said:


> So, what do we know about the Musicmaker T71?? Anybody inquire about it yet?



MusicMaker Little Spike. I would buy them if I didn't drop the money on the D2 the other day. Go for them. No orders from HCK or Easy, I was about to press buy but stopped myself.


----------



## carltonh

Any opinions on how cheapest to ship back to Easy from USA? Then I asked for an address to send it back...and was not given an address to send to, just the statement it was ok to send the cheapest way possible, LOL.
  
 So if you think you're doing the seller a favor by buying multiple items at once...don't. It may save them money by costing you more money. I got 4 IEMs at once, and so it was a month after getting the Serfer UES that I publicly posted about intermittent sound dropping. After trying multiple cables and such to get it to work better with no luck, now it is too late to get a replacement unless I mail it back.


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> Any opinions on how cheapest to ship back to Easy from USA? Then I asked for an address to send it back...and was not given an address to send to, just the statement it was ok to send the cheapest way possible, LOL.
> 
> So if you think you're doing the seller a favor by buying multiple items at once...don't. It may save them money by costing you more money. I got 4 IEMs at once, and so it was a month after getting the Serfer UES that I publicly posted about intermittent sound dropping. After trying multiple cables and such to get it to work better with no luck, now it is too late to get a replacement unless I mail it back.




Somebody is having issues with the QT5 and Jim @ HCK wanted him to send back DHL 5 day and pay $60 for the shipping. Another member said so EMS and it's about $30 taking 1-2 weeks. 

Returns are now a big factor when deciding on newer IEMs from AE for me.


----------



## B9Scrambler

kimd said:


> So you meant hybrid EE846 will be better than 5 BAs..


 
  
 haha, not quite. I was saying that since the EE846 hybrid is great, I bet the EE846 five BA will be too.


----------



## Riisalat

lurk650 said:


> Somebody is having issues with the QT5 and Jim @ HCK wanted him to send back DHL 5 day and pay $60 for the shipping. Another member said so EMS and it's about $30 taking 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Returns are now a big factor when deciding on newer IEMs from AE for me.


 but why cant he just use his buyers protection? If a faulty unit is recieved cant you just get your money back ?


----------



## bhazard

riisalat said:


> but why cant he just use his buyers protection? If a faulty unit is recieved cant you just get your money back ?




You probably could, but you still might need to ship back if AE decides on that.


----------



## Lurk650

riisalat said:


> but why cant he just use his buyers protection? If a faulty unit is recieved cant you just get your money back ?




Good question. I guess maybe bc the sound works but it just sounds bad to him, could be faulty or could be the IEM since others seem to also hear the bad the sound. So it may not be faulty. I may be trying out his pair later today since we live near each other. I know what to look for in the sound though I never heard a "good pair" of them. We shall see

On that note, I believe I've read of Easy giving money back or options on another earphone for customers who didn't care for their product


----------



## peter123

DQSM D2 review is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-dqsm/reviews/16200


----------



## jatergb

lurk650 said:


> Somebody is having issues with the QT5 and Jim @ HCK wanted him to send back DHL 5 day and pay $60 for the shipping. Another member said so EMS and it's about $30 taking 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Returns are now a big factor when deciding on newer IEMs from AE for me.


 
  
 It has to be! for anyone!! I had similar dilemma when I found out that buttons on few Xduoo X3 untis don't rattle and didn't want to keep mine which had loose buttons.
  
 Ended-up accepting a decent partial refund but I would avoid such a situation if I could. I certainly don't have to listen to the seller ranting about not making any money all but then again, he clearly was willing to take it back if I could send it. So, If I ever order again from AE, I will do it only when I'm prepared to lose money on re-sending it if need arises. So factor in the cost of re-sending it while purchasing and keep that money as discount if the need doesn't arise.


----------



## notamethlab

loomisjohnson said:


> Ty methlab and scrambler


 sorry meant to say I have it on the way HCK took a while to ship it due to a holiday


----------



## kimD

b9scrambler said:


> haha, not quite. I was saying that since the EE846 hybrid is great, I bet the EE846 five BA will be too.




No worried, I am asking Easy and see what he feedback to me


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Really good. Gonna have to get my review done soon
> MusicMaker Little Spike. I would buy them if I didn't drop the money on the D2 the other day. Go for them. No orders from HCK or Easy, I was about to press buy but stopped myself.


 
 Thanks and looking forward to hearing your impressions on the D2.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Thanks and looking forward to hearing your impressions on the D2.


 
 Yeah I'm really looking forward to them
  
 On the Brainwavz, stock Mediums seem to work best but still sound was a little funky. I decided to try wearing over ear and bam it sounds perfect now. That is freaking weird!


----------



## notamethlab

I contacted Easy about the 5ba EE846 and asked him which iems would he recommend. I asked about the TK13, Easy T3 (2 BA 1DD) and EE846. According to him the 846 would be better than the 2 mentioned. 

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on them  although the fact that there is no cable included kind of sucks


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> I contacted Easy about the 5ba EE846 and asked him which iems would he recommend. I asked about the TK13, Easy T3 (2 BA 1DD) and EE846. According to him the 846 would be better than the 2 mentioned.
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on them
> 
> ...


 
 Well of course he is going to push his store branded Shure knock off over the other two but go for it and let us know how it is. MM uses a Shure shell for their 4 BA and it is supposed to sound damn good according to Skullophile


----------



## AudioDHD

lurk650 said:


> Well of course he is going to push his store branded Shure knock off over the other two but go for it and let us know how it is. MM uses a Shure shell for their 4 BA and it is supposed to sound damn good according to Skullophile




So true! Seller's agender! bet (the recommended one ) is pretty darn good though ! Theres also that tasty looking Easy 6BA that Peters been waiting for h34r:


----------



## AudioDHD

riisalat said:


> I don't think we will have to wait much longer for 8 driver iems. 2 Dynamic Driver + 2 Balanced armature + 1 fusion reactor + 2 dead stars + 1 your mom.




Stop it!! :tongue_smile:


----------



## kimD

notamethlab said:


> I contacted Easy about the 5ba EE846 and asked him which iems would he recommend. I asked about the TK13, Easy T3 (2 BA 1DD) and EE846. According to him the 846 would be better than the 2 mentioned.
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on them  although the fact that there is no cable included kind of sucks




I have order EE846 5 BAs units clear from him 
Just wait him update for the latest stocks


----------



## SeeSax

kimd said:


> I have order EE846 5 BAs units clear from him
> Just wait him update for the latest stocks




I inquired about these too but he kept pushing me back to the DQSM D2. Must be higher profit margins lol


----------



## RedJohn456

seesax said:


> I inquired about these too but he kept pushing me back to the DQSM D2. Must be higher profit margins lol


 
  
 Well from my dealings with then, they have been brutally honest about what sounds better, sometimes recommending a cheaper product because they flat out told me it would sound better lol. 
  
 What other options have you checked out beside the D2? If you have a price range, maybe we can suggest some alternatives as well.


----------



## kimD

seesax said:


> I inquired about these too but he kept pushing me back to the DQSM D2. Must be higher profit margins lol




Not too sure, maybe is due to D2 they have plenty of stocks, they have in hand, D2 is a awesome SQ, so far I'd found in my list


----------



## SeeSax

redjohn456 said:


> Well from my dealings with then, they have been brutally honest about what sounds better, sometimes recommending a cheaper product because they flat out told me it would sound better lol.
> 
> What other options have you checked out beside the D2? If you have a price range, maybe we can suggest some alternatives as well.




Thanks for that info. They seem like a nice shop. I've got too many already, just got the A3 and QT5. Also, I ordered the D2 against my better judgement!



kimd said:


> Not too sure, maybe is due to D2 they have plenty of stocks, they have in hand, D2 is a awesome SQ, so far I'd found in my list




Glad to hear this!


----------



## AudioDHD

Easy seems to be a straight shooter (Easy M2 debuckle aside) . 
And he took the time to come to these forums and explain the M2 issue. Yes hes a seller with an agender to make $ but it seems to me he values his reputation and customer satisfaction. If he recommends something Id believe him that its going to be good!


----------



## Folly

seesax said:


> I inquired about these too but he kept pushing me back to the DQSM D2. Must be higher profit margins lol


 

 Possible and may be a factor, but does not apply for Easy I think. Several times he suggested me to buy cheaper IEMS compared to more expensive ones in his store, and no disappointment thus far but as always YMMV. Also, it is not worth it to push a high-margin product to only damage your own reputation in the long run - just not worth the reward/risk.
  
 Have also been curious about how much they make on each sale. If the DQSM really uses the TWFK 30017 BA and if I researched correctly, then just these drivers alone (4 BA's total) would cost him around $120. Add up 2 more DD's, shells and cables, and one can see that the cost approaches the asking price real quick. Anyway mine should arrive this week. Will post some impressions as soon as I can!


----------



## VinegarBoy

jatergb said:


> It has to be! for anyone!! I had similar dilemma when I found out that buttons on few Xduoo X3 untis don't rattle and didn't want to keep mine which had loose buttons.
> 
> Ended-up accepting a decent partial refund but I would avoid such a situation if I could. I certainly don't have to listen to the seller ranting about not making any money all but then again, he clearly was willing to take it back if I could send it. So, If I ever order again from AE, I will do it only when I'm prepared to lose money on re-sending it if need arises. So factor in the cost of re-sending it while purchasing and keep that money as discount if the need doesn't arise.




Very true. We must have a vehicle to make a return that isn't cost prohibitive. Good post, I agree with you.


----------



## PeterDLai

folly said:


> Have also been curious about how much they make on each sale. If the DQSM really uses the TWFK 30017 BA and if I researched correctly, then just these drivers alone (4 BA's total) would cost him around $120.


 
  
 The TWFK is a dual balanced armature receiver on its own, so if it's being utilized in the DQSM D2, only two of these are required (one TWFK per channel).


----------



## Folly

peterdlai said:


> The TWFK is a dual balanced armature receiver on its own, so if it's being utilized in the DQSM D2, only two of these are required (one TWFK per channel).


 
  
 Thanks for that, great to know.


----------



## CoiL

Can someone make a comparison between TK13 and DQSM D2 please? Even better if ATH-E40 is thrown into mix as these three are probably my next IEM candidates. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ajaxender

coil said:


> Can someone make a comparison between TK13 and DQSM D2 please? Even better if ATH-E40 is thrown into mix as these three are probably my next IEM candidates. Thanks in advance!


 
  
 Haha I ordered those two last week and received an E40 today, so I'll remember you when they come in


----------



## CoiL

ajaxender said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone make a comparison between TK13 and DQSM D2 please? Even better if ATH-E40 is thrown into mix as these three are probably my next IEM candidates. Thanks in advance!
> ...


 
 Great! Lets us know about Your take on them and also would be nice to note out what gear and music You used. 
 Before upgrading to one of those, I just got my new opamps for DX50 and will do that "jump" first


----------



## crabdog

What's this E40 you guys are talking about? Link?


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> What's this E40 you guys are talking about? Link?


 
 http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/904bd369d3159bf2/index.html


----------



## ajaxender

crabdog said:


> What's this E40 you guys are talking about? Link?


 
  
 Detailed in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/795713/audio-technica-ath-e70-ath-e50-ath-e40-iems-announced-at-namm-2016
  
 A push-pull dual dynamic driver from Audio Technica, not the first they've made. I got it from here:
 http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/ATH-E40
 because its already at a big discount and you can get another 20 off that (which is what sold me because it covered the shipping, no free option, for out of USA at least). And, because its a push-pull set up to compare to the Trinity Sabre if they ever ship (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## crabdog

Cool thanks guys. Hmm I'd love to listen to Captain Save A Ho with these.


----------



## 93EXCivic

crabdog said:


> Interesting looking 4 BA unit I just found. The store has a pretty large inventory with not many branded products and lots of DIY stuff:
> http://tinyurl.com/jemd2fe


 
 Lots of cool stuff there. Thanks!
  
 Anyone bought wire from them?


----------



## robervaul

Paiaudio MR1 
Klipsch X10 DIY?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Cool thanks guys. Hmm I'd love to listen to Captain Save A Ho with these.




Im from the Bay Area so I appreciate this comment


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Can someone make a comparison between TK13 and DQSM D2 please? Even better if ATH-E40 is thrown into mix as these three are probably my next IEM candidates. Thanks in advance!




My D2 are due either Friday or Monday


----------



## Akmola Lola

rumble rumble rumble bass rumble rumble bass rumble rumble all mids rumble....
non bass head steer clear haha..

TFZ Series 1


----------



## CoiL

Glad I throw them out of my wish-list


----------



## kimD

akmola lola said:


> rumble rumble rumble bass rumble rumble bass rumble rumble all mids rumble....
> non bass head steer clear haha..
> 
> TFZ Series 1




Glad, mine just arrive s'pore and wait then delivery soon


----------



## Podster

akmola lola said:


> rumble rumble rumble bass rumble rumble bass rumble rumble all mids rumble....
> non bass head steer clear haha..
> 
> TFZ Series 1


 

 Now see I have a totally different opinion of these after 5 days of listening and tweaking on them. Ended up with my favored Auvio large tips and I can still handle them with flat EQ but most will prefer bass reduction mode because the dual chamber does have more bass but manageable. They are sure worth the $36 I paid for them and will get a lot of play time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To each there own but these are nice iem's all the way around for <$40


----------



## Akmola Lola

podster said:


> Now see I have a totally different opinion of these after 5 days of listening and tweaking on them. Ended up with my favored Auvio large tips and I can still handle them with flat EQ but most will prefer bass reduction mode because the dual chamber does have more bass but manageable. They are sure worth the $36 I paid for them and will get a lot of play time:wink_face: To each there own but these are nice iem's all the way around for <$40


 its just a 1st impression, i actually liked it as im okay with mids rumble and huge bass but i think audiophile thats prefer neutral and analytical ish flat sound will hate it.. ill EQ it and have a go later.. for the price, its worth every cent, really solid built, impressive packaging, only the cable looks cheap but well thats a small -ve compared to the +ve..

but yeah 1st time i put it on, daymmmmmmmm.... dat bass.


----------



## kvad

Anyone know what the difference is to the 3 and 5 series of the TFZ? They sure look the part (especially the more subtle 5 series). Noticed from the specs the frequency response widened between each series.


----------



## Akmola Lola

kvad said:


> Anyone know what the difference is to the 3 and 5 series of the TFZ? They sure look the part (especially the more subtle 5 series). Noticed from the specs the frequency response widened between each series.


 the shop i got it from said S3 is an improvement from S1 and S5 is an improvement from S3.. no details though.. he said if i liked S1 i will like S5 as it will be an overall upgrade.. no details though as he doesnt got a demo set yet..

looking at how S1 is dark and warm, i think itll be the same signature, maybe refined and more precise perhaps for S5... 

but the built is really good.. minus the smartphone stock earphone ish cable.


----------



## Akmola Lola

kimd said:


> Glad, mine just arrive s'pore and wait then delivery soon


 hope u liked yours bro cheers


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> @_gl, I'll try the curve but I never noticed any muffle or bass bloat, at least when burned in. They are bass heavy but not bloated IMO.


 
  
 Strange - of course we don't know if our copies sound the same, one of the most frustrating things about posting here.
  
 I even wondered if one of the two drivers/crossovers isn't actually working properly in mine, though it would be strange if both ear pieces had exactly the same fault right?  Twin's review also called them dark so they're probably the same.  With my correction I get all the rolled off treble back though.
  
 Let me know how it sounds to you.  I'll post a graph on the curve thread later.


----------



## kvad

akmola lola said:


> the shop i got it from said S3 is an improvement from S1 and S5 is an improvement from S3.. no details though.. he said if i liked S1 i will like S5 as it will be an overall upgrade.. no details though as he doesnt got a demo set yet..
> 
> looking at how S1 is dark and warm, i think itll be the same signature, maybe refined and more precise perhaps for S5...
> 
> but the built is really good.. minus the smartphone stock earphone ish cable.


 

 Thanks for the first impressions, I'll hang on a bit, see if there are any other impressions of the S3 and S5 (oh, and then there was an S7 as well...). From their webpage the S3 and S5 has exactly the same frequency curve, while the S1 is different - not sure how much trust should be put in that though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

to.m said:


> @loomisjohnson Joyroom E107, small but hugely impressive, they are a must-have or rather a must-listen  you should not be dissapointed!


 
 now that i've spent some time with them, i agree with you fully--everybody should own a pair of these. as i've previously posted, they're not my typical v-shaped fare, but within their own balanced signature they're actually quite a remarkable little thing---accurate as hell and overall refinement which belies the price. they've displaced the tennmak dulcimer as my current favorite cheapo (i also got the rock zircon out of curiosity, but don't like 'em)


----------



## Lurk650

_gl said:


> Strange - of course we don't know if our copies sound the same, one of the most frustrating things about posting here.
> 
> I even wondered if one of the two drivers/crossovers isn't actually working properly in mine, though it would be strange if both ear pieces had exactly the same fault right?  Twin's review also called them dark so they're probably the same.  With my correction I get all the rolled off treble back though.
> 
> Let me know how it sounds to you.  I'll post a graph on the curve thread later.




As coincidence I remembered the curve yesterday and posted my thoughts in your thread. It fixed the bloat I didn't know was there. Vocals are def less forward / thick. I enjoy your curve for the refinement and stock sig for the warmth. Like I have two IEMs. Kinda like a filter that isn't Portable


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

. . . . Has anyone tried Rose Technology iems on AliExpress simply look stunning


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> As coincidence I remembered the curve yesterday and posted my thoughts in your thread. It fixed the bloat I didn't know was there. Vocals are def less forward / thick. I enjoy your curve for the refinement and stock sig for the warmth. Like I have two IEMs. Kinda like a filter that isn't Portable


 
  
 Great (I've seen your replies on the thread now).
  
 Like I posted there, I find the stock mid-range boxy, that's also hard on my ears at high volume.  I find my curve much easier to listen to loud.
  
 Of course my copy has only been burned around 50 hours, but it hasn't changed a lot so far.


----------



## Saoshyant

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . . . . Has anyone tried Rose Technology iems on AliExpress simply look stunning


 
 A few of us are working on it, although their earbud is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## MuZo2

Instead of going for that 5BA shure knockoffs , I would  go for 3BA+1DD for similar price.
 http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-T4-Custom-made-in-Ear-Earphone-4-Units-3-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear/519064_32676122566.html


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

saoshyant said:


> A few of us are working on it, although their earbud is absolutely outstanding.


 Do they have earbuds?


----------



## Saoshyant

hardstyleloco96 said:


> Do they have earbuds?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

saoshyant said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/


. Seriously wanting to hear impressions of these, all of them


----------



## RedJohn456

I posted some early thoughts about my first tube amp the xDuoo TA-03 over at: http://www.head-fi.org/t/811226/xduoo-ta-03-tube-amplifier-24bit-192khz-usb-dac-impressions-and-reviews-thread
  
 Fantastic amp offering that has opened my eyes to what amps can do for one's music enjoyment! Chinese amps FTW!


----------



## mochill

Highly recommend thr tfz series 1, just got them tofay and out of the box sound is deep wide smooth velvety midrange and deep bass that is balance with mids, treble is smooth and non peaky


----------



## db003206

muzo2 said:


> Instead of going for that 5BA shure knockoffs , I would  go for 3BA+1DD for similar price.
> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-T4-Custom-made-in-Ear-Earphone-4-Units-3-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear/519064_32676122566.html


 
 I just received my shipping notification for these.


----------



## B9Scrambler

db003206 said:


> I just received my shipping notification for these.




Hope you enjoy them when they arrive. I'm listening to mine right now


----------



## db003206

b9scrambler said:


> Hope you enjoy them when they arrive. I'm listening to mine right now


 
 And? How are they? I have high hopes.


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> Instead of going for that 5BA shure knockoffs , I would  go for 3BA+1DD for similar price.
> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-T4-Custom-made-in-Ear-Earphone-4-Units-3-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear/519064_32676122566.html




Because I want to hear this knockoff and see just how good these guys are getting! Or not 

I have time to order that T4 and depending on how this 5 BA sounds as to whether I'll get that triple/single hybe 

If for nothing else to hear it myself headsup with the DQSM2

Mochill my brother, I am with you 110% on the TFZ Series 1's


----------



## B9Scrambler

db003206 said:


> And? How are they? I have high hopes.


 
  
 I think they're great. The only other earphone I've heard at this level is the FCL 8S. I thought it was really good, but it never really excited me at all. This hybrid does. The FLC really lacked in the bass department for me. Not enough in quantity, and lacking in sub-bass extension. I like some serious rumble which is why comments on the Shockwave III are always nibbling away at the back of my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As I mentioned to someone in a PM recently (_keep in mind these are just my opinions and observations and in comparison to my other earphones, most of which are listed in my profile_);
  
 "The EE846 is a fairly warm and bassy earphone, but the bass is not at all overpowering. I actually thought they were bass-lite when I first listened, then I got used to them. Their sub-bass extension is pretty impressive. Mids are amazing. Lots of detail, not recessed, good separation. Treble is well-extended but exceptionally smooth. I didn't think BAs could be that smooth and relaxing while still putting out lots of detail. Soundstage is one of the largest I've come across. Close to the Havi B3 for sure_ (Fixed my B3 today and a/b'd them so while it was initially based on memory, I still think it holds true. Titan 1 level but with more depth). _For my primary music genre, liquid drum and bass, and other forms of EDM these are absolutely perfect. Lucked out I guess since I had no idea what they sounded like when I purchased them."
  
 To add onto that imaging is excellent. Every instrument/effect has it's own distinct location and placement, though I personally would expect this at this price, what with three BAs and one DD working in tandem.
  
 If someone wants a neutral earphone, these aren't it. They're colored, bassy, and hella fun. 


podster said:


> Because I want to hear this knockoff and see just how good these guys are getting! Or not
> 
> I have time to order that T4 and depending on how this 5 BA sounds as to whether I'll get that triple/single hybe
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hopefully the above gives you an indication as to what to expect with the EE846 hybrid. I doubt it plays on the same level as the SW3, QT5, or DSQM2, but it's still a good buy imo.


----------



## kimD

Anyway I would try for EE846 5BAs in my next list.
Hybrid is good for bass, but doesn't meant you can get better clarity of details.
That overall lap bass will cover the rest.


----------



## Paulpark222

TFZ Series 3 and Series 5 in da house.
  
  
*TFZ Series 3 (1DD)*
  

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-TFZ-SERIES-3-SERIES-5-HiFi-Earphones-High-Quality-Dual-Dynamic-in-Ear-Earphones-TFZ/519064_32680994505.html
  
  
*TFZ Series 5 (1DD)*
  

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-TFZ-SERIES-3-SERIES-5-HiFi-Earphones-High-Quality-Dual-Dynamic-in-Ear-Earphones-TFZ/519064_32680994505.html
  
  
 I expected some BA drivers with these but I guess TFZ will stick with dynamic drivers. Anyone planning to try these out?
  
  
 Paul


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

b9scrambler said:


> Hope you enjoy them when they arrive. I'm listening to mine right now


. Can you compare them to the RHA T10 & T20 I've had the T10 but found them bass heavy and muddy.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

b9scrambler said:


> I think they're great. The only other earphone I've heard at this level is the FCL 8S. I thought it was really good, but it never really excited me at all. This hybrid does. The FLC really lacked in the bass department for me. Not enough in quantity, and lacking in sub-bass extension. I like some serious rumble which is why comments on the Shockwave III are always nibbling away at the back of my mind.
> 
> As I mentioned to someone in a PM recently (_keep in mind these are just my opinions and observations and in comparison to my other earphones, most of which are listed in my profile_);
> 
> ...


. How much did you pay for the Easy T4?,


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> I think they're great. The only other earphone I've heard at this level is the FCL 8S. I thought it was really good, but it never really excited me at all. This hybrid does. The FLC really lacked in the bass department for me. Not enough in quantity, and lacking in sub-bass extension. I like some serious rumble which is why comments on the Shockwave III are always nibbling away at the back of my mind.
> 
> As I mentioned to someone in a PM recently (_keep in mind these are just my opinions and observations and in comparison to my other earphones, most of which are listed in my profile_);
> 
> ...




THX B9

I love my Series 1 TFZ Paul, is there a giant leap with the 3 and 5 over the one all being a single DD? With that said maybe TFZ should have considered some kind of filter system


----------



## CoiL

paulpark222 said:


> TFZ Series 3 and Series 5 in da house.
> 
> *TFZ Series 3 (1DD)*
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-TFZ-SERIES-3-SERIES-5-HiFi-Earphones-High-Quality-Dual-Dynamic-in-Ear-Earphones-TFZ/519064_32680994505.html
> ...


 
 I also hoped they have BA`s but that`s disappointment. And by price these are direct competition to Fidue A65 which is also single DD. But I doubt they can offer something like Fidue A65.
 Just speculation though but S1 seems to have mixed impressions - some love them (probably fun bass-boosted signature fans) and some hate them (analytical nautral signature lovers). 
 At least it seems so to me. Really like S5 shell design though.


----------



## Paulpark222

coil said:


> I also hoped they have BA`s but that`s disappointment. And by price these are direct competition to Fidue A65 which is also single DD. But I doubt they can offer something like Fidue A65.
> Just speculation though but S1 seems to have mixed impressions - some love them (probably fun bass-boosted signature fans) and some hate them (analytical nautral signature lovers).
> At least it seems so to me. Really like S5 shell design though.


 
 I also hoped them to use BA drivers, but nicely tuned DD sounds way better than BA drivers.
  
 I guess it's up to TFZ's tuning skills..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Paul


----------



## kimD

My D2 so far so good.. After plug-in mojo the tasted was difference.
Bass filter is good, just get lower mids, try to used with mids white filter can help up almost the balance sounds signatures. 
one thing the clarity of detailed really awesome and huge soundstage


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Available now. Haven't seen this posted yet. Two different versions. Seems like the cable may be different. Can't really tell.
  
 edit: NVM. One with mic. One without,
  
*HLSX BK50 $44.01 - $44.91*
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-HLSX-BK50-Wooden-Pink-Hybrid-Balance-Armature-With-Dynamic-IEM-HI-FI-In-Ear-Earphones/519064_32677432654.html


----------



## CoiL

If they drop to 35$ and get some positive impressions, then I`ll think about them again but until then listening to my RAW-mod.
 Btw, while I think soundwise creative 930i tips are best for 808, then I`ve settled with piston 2.1 brown tips with my 808 because of wear fatigue (930i tips cause little stress & aching after longer listening, probably too hard and wide bore edge pressuring on ear-channel.
 I tried different medium sized tips and to my surprise I could also get good fit with piston 2.1 medium tips.
 Anyway, best tips for 808 are Piston 2.1 browns, JVC Spiral Dot and creative 930i. Certainly recommend to try one of these and others with tip-rolling.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

robervaul said:


> I can't keep up these releases.
> *EE846 5 BA *
> 
> 
> ...


. Been looking at these don't know if to go with the 3 Ba + 1DD or the 5ba version. Hmmm


----------



## kimD

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . Been looking at these don't know if to go with the 3 Ba + 1DD or the 5ba version. Hmmm




Today I just discuss with Easy AE seller, regarding to EE846 5bas version, will wait him feedback from impression


----------



## CoiL

Hmmm... things are getting really interesting. These EE846 are on same price league as DQSM D2 and I wonder how those two stand up to TK13 which is noticeably cheaper.


----------



## Akmola Lola

asked about musicmaker spike's T71 driver but was informed that its using "mini miniature dynamic" and not micro dynamic like musicmaker tw1... i wonder whats the difference.. TW1 leans toward more neutral flat sound imo.. hoping someone from here to get the musicmaker spike "T71" and gives their view.


----------



## 1clearhead

Just got the *VE Monks!* They are everything that were told by many head-fier's and more!
  
 In a week, I'll give a comparison review between the *VE Monks* and the *TY HI-Z's (by Tamrac)*. And, will also mention some surprises between both companies, *which I recently found out! *
  
 *Hint: Both owners have been best friends for years!


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

kimd said:


> Today I just discuss with Easy AE seller, regarding to EE846 5bas version, will wait him feedback from impression


. Interesting let me know what you think


----------



## kimD

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . Interesting let me know what you think




Yes i am same with you now, I need wait him after get it audition and the right result from him, since he are the reseller there


----------



## B9Scrambler

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . Can you compare them to the RHA T10 & T20 I've had the T10 but found them bass heavy and muddy.


 
  
 Unfortunately I cannot. I could compare them to the RHA S500i, but there would be no point, haha. EE846 hybrid is on anotha level brah (also S500i is WAY more bright and nowhere near as natural sounding; totally different signatures).


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

b9scrambler said:


> Unfortunately I cannot. I could compare them to the RHA S500i, but there would be no point, haha. EE846 hybrid is on anotha level brah (also S500i is WAY more bright and nowhere near as natural sounding; totally different signatures).


. Hehe its amazing for the price, 5Bas when the original has 4 hmmmm


----------



## AudioDHD

kimd said:


> Anyway I would try for EE846 5BAs in my next list.
> Hybrid is good for bass, but doesn't meant you can get better clarity of details.
> That overall lap bass will cover the rest.




Id rather go for the "2016 Woting DIY846 4BA With 1DD in Ear Headset Balanced Armature Earphone Customer Made In Ear Headset With MMCX SE846"




5 drivers with DD + 4xBAs ! Depending on how theyve tackled crossover circuitry and tuning.. could potentially be very good!


----------



## kimD

audiodhd said:


> Id rather go for the "2016 Woting DIY846 4BA With 1DD in Ear Headset Balanced Armature Earphone Customer Made In Ear Headset With MMCX SE846"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes you do... But I would prefer over 5 BAs, just because that smaller shell, don't have much free space to added bigger dynamic drive too hehe 
I can expected their dynamic drive too smaller like mini size wouldnt feel that impact to me


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

audiodhd said:


> Id rather go for the "2016 Woting DIY846 4BA With 1DD in Ear Headset Balanced Armature Earphone Customer Made In Ear Headset With MMCX SE846"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Nearly $100 more though


----------



## Riisalat

I got the 3 BA + 1 DD. I should have it in 2 days time. I got the dark wood with blue cables


----------



## kimD

riisalat said:


> I got the 3 BA + 1 DD. I should have it in 2 days time. I got the dark wood with blue cables




How is the impression?


----------



## bhazard

I hate earbuds, but the Monk is the first earbud that I haven't wanted to throw away in quite some time.

I still won't use it much because the fit is still awful for me, but the sound is great for $5.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> How is the impression?


 
 He doesn't have it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2 more days.


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> I got the 3 BA + 1 DD. I should have it in 2 days time. I got the dark wood with blue cables


 

 Nice Riisalat, eagerly awaiting your impressions


----------



## 93EXCivic

Anyone have suggestions for some cheap (sub $20) IEMs that are good for running?


----------



## crabdog

93excivic said:


> Anyone have suggestions for some cheap (sub $20) IEMs that are good for running?


 
 QKZ W1 Pro or I believe
@Lurk650 uses his LETV which are supposed to be quite good?


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## Hisoundfi

93excivic said:


> Anyone have suggestions for some cheap (sub $20) IEMs that are good for running?




I would recommend you spend the extra few dollars and get the Alpha and Delta D2. 

If not, get a pair of cogoo T02. You can find them on Aliexpress for like seven dollars. They aren't going to give you the ultimate audio fidelity experience, but they sound good enough that you won't want to take them off. They are a fun little beater pair that works for sports earphones.


----------



## Podster

93excivic said:


> Anyone have suggestions for some cheap (sub $20) IEMs that are good for running?


 

 I absolutely love my Cosonic W1 Sports myself, unbelievable for $7.56!









  





 
 Good suggestions from Crabby and Vince as well


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

muzo2 said:


> Easy just posted these, looks beautiful. They are upping their game. Hard to keep up will all those new releases.


. I can't find these on the website :/


----------



## Podster

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . I can't find these on the website :/


 

 Look on Easy's AliEx home page


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

podster said:


> Look on Easy's AliEx home page:wink_face:


. Found them


----------



## 93EXCivic

Thanks for the suggestions.
  
 They are for my wife. I don't even know if she would like IEMs to run in but I thought it would be worth a try.
  
 I'll probably start with the Cosonic W1 Sports then maybe if she likes those try out Alpha and Delta D2 or maybe get her a set of the Fostex TE-02s.


----------



## Saoshyant

For others with the QKZ W1 Pro, do you find it detaches from the cable easily?  Or am I just the "lucky one"


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> For others with the QKZ W1 Pro, do you find it detaches from the cable easily?  Or am I just the "lucky one"


 
 Yes, the cables do come off easily. I tried it last night to see if they were compatible with the Hisenior TD1. Cables slid right off the W1. With the Hisenior however I have to use a lot of force and always worry I'm going to break them in the process. BTW the cables are not interchangeable between the two so either one or both of them uses a proprietary connection.


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, same issue with the detachable VSD3 version.  At least the W1 Pro is quite cheap if something goes wrong.  I know the cable replacement on the VSD3 was expensive enough that if mine ever finally dies, I'm just getting the attached cable version.  Still absolutely love it's sound sig, very very close to ideal for me.
  
 Also, with how wonderful the Chinese IEM market has become, I'd really love it if a small Dap came out that was the size of something like a Sansa Clip, xDuoo X2, Fiio M3 or the like but could compete at a very high level.  Line out would be nice too.


----------



## kvad

akmola lola said:


> the shop i got it from said S3 is an improvement from S1 and S5 is an improvement from S3.. no details though.. he said if i liked S1 i will like S5 as it will be an overall upgrade.. no details though as he doesnt got a demo set yet..
> 
> looking at how S1 is dark and warm, i think itll be the same signature, maybe refined and more precise perhaps for S5...
> 
> but the built is really good.. minus the smartphone stock earphone ish cable.


 
  
 Talked a bit to a seller - don't think they had a much better idea about the difference.
 Curiosity and a good price still got me though, so an S5 is on the way : )


----------



## Podster

kvad said:


> Talked a bit to a seller - don't think they had a much better idea about the difference.
> Curiosity and a good price still got me though, so an S5 is on the way : )


 

 Kvad, if I'm not imposing how much were the S5 model?


----------



## Temple

coil said:


> Hmmm... things are getting really interesting. These EE846 are on same price league as DQSM D2 and I wonder how those two stand up to TK13 which is noticeably cheaper.


 

 This is something I am also interested in. Hope to hear some feedback soon. Was going to order the TK13 but might have to wait to hear impressions of the other two.​


----------



## kvad

podster said:


> Kvad, if I'm not imposing how much were the S5 model?


 
  
 PM sent.


----------



## Lurk650

If you have Amazon Prime it's a no Brainer to go for the Letv Reverse. They are $10 and you won't have to wait China shipping times. They are light, good isolation, have good details, warm sig with a wide sound stage and good details (they actually produce subtles sounds in music quite well)


----------



## carltonh

HCK has an earphone called WRZ X6 ...Zircon. Is this really related to the Rock Zircon?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-100-Original-WRZ-X6-In-Ear-Earphone-Zircon-Sports-headphones-Bass-Headset-Earbuds-With/32597094276.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.GrED8m


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> HCK has an earphone called WRZ X6 ...Zircon. Is this really related to the Rock Zircon?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-100-Original-WRZ-X6-In-Ear-Earphone-Zircon-Sports-headphones-Bass-Headset-Earbuds-With/32597094276.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.GrED8m


 
 Looks like it may be wording to pop up in Zircon searches


----------



## ImperialX

kimd said:


> Anyone settle with these?
> DIY EE846 (DD+3BA)
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/i2U3Uj2y


 
  
  


kimd said:


> BTW I will try it out soon, for hybrid EE846 (DD+3BAs) just notice they don't have bundle with cable as well, need buy extra cable together


 
  
  


notamethlab said:


> I contacted Easy about the 5ba EE846 and asked him which iems would he recommend. I asked about the TK13, Easy T3 (2 BA 1DD) and EE846. According to him the 846 would be better than the 2 mentioned.
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on them
> 
> ...


 
  
  


kimd said:


> Today I just discuss with Easy AE seller, regarding to EE846 5bas version, will wait him feedback from impression


 
  
 I just placed an order for the EE846 3BA 1DD today with Easy. Should be arriving in the next week or so and I'll leave my impressions here. 
  
 I actually asked him about whether I should get the 5BA version, but this one seems to have a lot more orders and feedback on AliExpress so I can be more assured of the quality.


----------



## kimD

imperialx said:


> I just placed an order for the EE846 3BA 1DD today with Easy. Should be arriving in the next week or so and I'll leave my impressions here.
> 
> I actually asked him about whether I should get the 5BA version, but this one seems to have a lot more orders and feedback on AliExpress so I can be more assured of the quality.





Thanks your feedback, I will look forward your impression..


----------



## ImperialX

kimd said:


> Thanks your feedback, I will look forward your impression..


 
  
 I'm just curious on whether anyone has tried Easy's 6BA build. I was originally going to get that but settled for the EE846 (3BA+1DD). If I like the EE846 I'll probably try the 6BA build. Has anyone tried these yet? The impressions on AliExpress seem positive. 
  
http://s.aliexpress.com/YJFrIVFn


----------



## kimD

imperialx said:


> I'm just curious on whether anyone has tried Easy's 6BA build. I was originally going to get that but settled for the EE846 (3BA+1DD). If I like the EE846 I'll probably try the 6BA build. Has anyone tried these yet? The impressions on AliExpress seem positive.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/YJFrIVFn




Yes, has someone head-fi member bought it before, needs to find out the previous post, seem like very superb SQ and made.


----------



## wastan

saoshyant said:


> Yep, same issue with the detachable VSD3 version.  At least the W1 Pro is quite cheap if something goes wrong.  I know the cable replacement on the VSD3 was expensive enough that if mine ever finally dies, I'm just getting the attached cable version.  Still absolutely love it's sound sig, very very close to ideal for me.
> 
> Also, with how wonderful the Chinese IEM market has become, I'd really love it if a small Dap came out that was the size of something like a Sansa Clip, xDuoo X2, Fiio M3 or the like but could compete at a very high level.  Line out would be nice too.




The AGPtEK a12 looks identical to the clip+ and sounds pretty good too, I'm working up a review of it now.


----------



## CoiL

About HLSX808 bass resolution and tightness... I changed opamps on my DX5X (yes, now I call it so) yesterday and 808 RAW-mod sounds now amazing with it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/720776/ibasso-dx50-mods/285#post_12652071
  
 Bass is now what it should have been - controlled, tight and better resolution. Mids are improved to my preference level and overall soundstage, resolution, layering and balance is just pretty much "perfect"! Acoustic guitars, contrabass and female vocals are now silky and full/natural sounding with every tiny breath and emotion coming out. Also thumpy, slurry, textured bass is nicely present with progressive rock and djent etc. similar styles. I`m using piston 2.1 brownie tips btw.
  
 With this modified setup I`ve clearly stepped over my modified Aune T1 desktop setup (half-modified DX50 was "on par" before). I`m now thinking about selling my Aune T1 and all the tubes but it`s hard to let go all of those great rare tubes, SQ and different sound signatures. 
  
 I don`t know if 808 owners have tried different amps or source gear but I recommend to try different options before giving up on 808. It`s all about gear SQ & synergy!


----------



## peter123

imperialx said:


> I'm just curious on whether anyone has tried Easy's 6BA build. I was originally going to get that but settled for the EE846 (3BA+1DD). If I like the EE846 I'll probably try the 6BA build. Has anyone tried these yet? The impressions on AliExpress seem positive.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/YJFrIVFn




My pair was supposed to arrive yesterday but it didn't so most likely I'll get them today.


----------



## kimD

Hey sounds nice wow


----------



## mochill

Dem carbo is sexi yo


----------



## kimD

mochill said:


> Dem carbo is sexi yo




Now is not nice that so simple.
Sound pretty nice, strong bass, balance mids & treble, no harsh or fatigue at all.
Just OOTB very surprisedly that nice

The overall very warm for bass & balance the rest


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Now is not nice that so simple.
> Sound pretty nice, strong bass, balance mids & treble, no harsh or fatigue at all.
> Just OOTB very surprisedly that nice
> 
> The overall very warm for bass & balance the rest


 
 Interesting. Looking forward to hear about the series 3 / 5 / 7


----------



## bluxheart

Can the 808 be easily driven? I'm using iPod touch and LG g4 without amp.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Interesting. Looking forward to hear about the series 3 / 5 / 7




I got friend from m'sia they said series 3 are lack than series 1


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> About HLSX808 bass resolution and tightness... I changed opamps on my DX5X (yes, now I call it so) yesterday and 808 RAW-mod sounds now amazing with it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/720776/ibasso-dx50-mods/285#post_12652071
> 
> Bass is now what it should have been - controlled, tight and better resolution. Mids are improved to my preference level and overall soundstage, resolution, layering and balance is just pretty much "perfect"! Acoustic guitars, contrabass and female vocals are now silky and full/natural sounding with every tiny breath and emotion coming out. Also thumpy, slurry, textured bass is nicely present with progressive rock and djent etc. similar styles. I`m using piston 2.1 brownie tips btw.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to hear! I always dogged my friends tube amplifiers, since I only have a digital setup. But, this month my wife will be getting me a tube amplifier to go with my digital gear.....Its a birthday gift!


----------



## 1clearhead

Wow! Comments made about the *VE MONKS* shaming a good amount of in-ear earphones weren’t no joke! But, for quite a while great comments were made in the opposite side of the world on the TY-HiZ, as well! We’re talking about China! The *TY Hi-Z HP-32*, to be exact, is just as popular as the budget king of earbuds selling in the US and other foreign countries! A Chinese friend of mine going by the name of “Dance to Death”, not mentioning his real name of course, decided to get me the TY-HiZ. Oh? He actually writes for a famous headphone forum in China. Going back to the topic, while enjoying these for a time, I decided to purchase the MONKS on taobao to compare both and see if there were any similarities or differences, or if there is even a relationship between the two!? Hmmm? More about that later!
  
 So, as curiosity killed the cat 9 times over, I was curious enough to do the same and live to write about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Before describing both sound signatures and the quality there-in, I decided to show their names, specifications, and where to buy them, first. Check below!
  
*TY Hi-Z HP-32*
  
 Specification:
  
 Sensitivity: 108 +/- 5 Db/mW
 Impedance: 32 ohm
 Frequency range: 18-21000 kHz
 Cable length: 1.2M
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32-32ohm-HiFi-Earbuds-Earphone/32676147271.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.S2OBcO&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10017_507_401_10040_9999,searchweb201603_2&btsid=3aa89a88-b1c9-4c8e-bac6-93fbb45fc32
  
http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/earbuds/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-13354342823.21.Rn7TX5&id=529399390775
  
  
*VE MONK*
  
 Specification:
  
 Sensitivity: 112dB / mW
 Impedance: 32 ohm
 Frequency range: 18-22500 kHz
 Cable length: 1.2M
  
*NOTE:* Due to the newer version -->VE MONK “PLUS”, which displays a different frequency range and carries extra accessories, I only can find the original MONKS on China’s taobao website.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.8rKI4V&id=525562034905&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 Here are some pics!
  



 For more information on package and accessories just go to the provided links.
  
 When I first was introduced to the TY Hi-Z by my friend as a surprise gift, I was at a standstill just listening to these! As my mouth dropped out of disbelief I started understanding the hype I’ve been hearing about these. But, keeping in touch with my homeland, the US, there was the VE MONK at center stage, as well! And, just as much as I was frozen at a “ah, then, wow” with the Hi-Z’s, the same reaction accord when I purchased and received the VE MONKS! So, here are two different earbuds making “head waves” in two different countries and I’m the happiest camper to own both!
  
 …..you ask me a year ago if I would ever buy earbuds in the later future and I’ll literally laugh! That’s how confident and wrong I was thinking that earbuds could not actually make a comeback like this, BUT I WAS DEAD WRONG!
  
 So, here you go! …..Some comparisons for your favorite taste and preference!
  
 Take your pick, or buy both! *“Comparing the TY-Hi-Z *and* VE MONK”*
  
*TREBLE:* Both the Hi-Z and VE MONK show great details on top with the MONKS sounding ever so slightly harsh at its peak, while the Hi-Z sounds crispier. But, though the Hi-Z’s are easier to listen to at its peak the MONKS can give just slightly better extension.
  
*MIDRANGE:* The midrange is fuller, forward and breathe taking with the Hi-Z’s showing off all instruments and vocals that travel through this range, while in the other hand, the MONKS sounds clear and vivid, with a more centered focus –nor forward or laid back.
  
*BASS:* The MONKS displays a fast and quick bass response that clearly sounds detailed for an earbud at such a budget price, while in the same way the Hi-Z displays a “wow” factor at the sub-bass range that clearly has me asking “how do they get that type of sub-bass to come out of an earbud?"
  
*SOUNDSTAGE:* This is where both might be a little different. When you first try on for the first time the Hi-Z’s, quickly you’re submerged in a stunning and wide soundstage that strikes you as being there “live”! With the MONKS, the presence of their clarity and detail, at first are just as surprising, as well! But, the width, height, and depth of the Hi-Z’s are just BIGGER and more engaging. So, while the VE MONKS sounds transparent the soundstage is smaller, but has a lot of detailed bass punch, but not in quantity, but more of originality and quality. The Hi-Z’s has an organic experience or a luscious feel to them, which personally I think falls at a higher price ratio for more of originality, soundstage and a quality sub-bass to kill for!
  
*OVERALL EXPERIENCE:* Overall, the sound signatures on both are excellent for earbuds. The VE MONKS has a totally digital sound to them –like hearing a digital amplifier through your favorite speakers, while the TY Hi-Z’s has an analog sound to them –like hearing a tube amplifier with your favorite speakers, as well. They both have different sound signatures that can be truly appreciated. My overall experience with both was everything one would have wished for on earbuds many years ago. But, knowing what I have now makes them somewhat priceless!
  
 OK, for a surprise finale! …..According to my Chinese friend “Dance to Death”, these two companies have some type of affiliation…..both owners are really good friends, or one may say “best friends”, since several years now. So, it’s no surprise that even though they might have their own choice of sound preferences, the housing, looks, and labeling do closely resemble each other, almost as if it’s coming from one company.
  
 Final thoughts! Though, both sound different from each other –like east to west, I can clearly say that I like both!
 No doubt about it, if you can buy both? ….Just go for it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 -1clearhead


----------



## crabdog

New (I think?) IEM from QKZ. Check out the weird shape of these things oO


http://tinyurl.com/jmcsr5z


----------



## MuZo2

crabdog said:


> New (I think?) IEM from QKZ. Check out the weird shape of these things oO
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jmcsr5z


 

 Its old design copy of Shure E2C


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

peter123 said:


> My pair was supposed to arrive yesterday but it didn't so most likely I'll get them today.


. Keep us updated looking foward to hear some impression


----------



## ImperialX

peter123 said:


> My pair was supposed to arrive yesterday but it didn't so most likely I'll get them today.


 

 Keep us updated! Very interested in more people's impressions on these while I wait for mine.


----------



## MuZo2

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . Keep us updated looking foward to hear some impression


 
  


imperialx said:


> Keep us updated! Very interested in more people's impressions on these while I wait for mine.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/810411/easy-earphones-pro-ue-custom-6-ba-iem-appreciation-thread/30#post_12651681


----------



## Gosod

I'd like to find a simple but quite loud earphones!


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> My pair was supposed to arrive yesterday but it didn't so most likely I'll get them today.


 
 Just as you get yours the next big thing emerges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New Easy 7 Units Pro UE Custom Made Balanced Armature BA
http://New Easy 7 Units Pro UE Custom Made Balanced Armature BA


----------



## MuZo2

Seems same model with added ED driver. Actuall I dont see TWFK driver , might be hidden


----------



## kimD

Seem like they used mini BAs driver


----------



## kvad

1clearhead said:


> *TY Hi-Z HP-32*
> 
> Specification:
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's fantastic to see so many small shops making great stuff all across the world. Thanks for taking the time to compare them - will most certainly have to test them out! My Monk+ has already been pinched by another family member : )
 Did anyone test the 32 ohm version vs. the 150/320/400 ohm versions? No longer ridiculously obscenely cheap, but still : )


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, decided for $15 with the slightly faster than free shipping from Gearbest, I'd give the Xiaomi Capsule a try.  I have zero ideas if I'll enjoy it due to it's odd fit, but I'll find out a week or two.


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> Its old design copy of Shure E2C


 

 reminds me of doboly q18


----------



## peter123

hardstyleloco96 said:


> . Keep us updated looking foward to hear some impression







imperialx said:


> Keep us updated! Very interested in more people's impressions on these while I wait for mine.







crabdog said:


> Just as you get yours the next big thing emerges.
> 
> 
> New Easy 7 Units Pro UE Custom Made Balanced Armature BA
> http://New Easy 7 Units Pro UE Custom Made Balanced Armature BA




According to tracking they're on their way to my local post office right now  

Jeez, talk about hard to keep up these days


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> Closest tips to those grey ones seem to be Piston 2.1 brown tips, they have almost same diameter bore but difference is in inner bore shape - greys have it widening while P2 tips  are straight walled tube. P2 tips do sound slightly bassier tho and soundstage "naturalness" isn`t so good.
> To test it out - just close them with tiny piece of tape. I will close them permanently with gel-super glue.




I close the vent hole with some tape. 
Now I think these 808 are amazing for the price ! 
Bass is cleaner, tighter, deeper, very impactful. Treble is more natural. 
Overall the sound is more controlled and more natural. 
It still has a bit too much bass presence. Will try the creative tips in a few weeks. 
I don't feel the need to buy BK35  right now, which is good for my wallet.
Thanks


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> reminds me of doboly q18


 

 THX Muz, these really take me back to where I started with portable audio. They do look vaguely like my E2C/SE102's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

  
 Ol Skool


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> I got friend from m'sia they said series 3 are lack than series 1


 

 THX Kim, this will probably stop me from buying their upper models especially since they are single DD as well! I can see a little tuning difference but I'm sure the overall sound signature is very close in all these TFZ's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I see I'm not the only one who liked the Carbon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Dressed mine up with the little stick on characters


----------



## crabdog

Just having a read through the ZS3 description and this got me fairly excited:
  

  
 I hope what they're claiming is true!


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> THX Kim, this will probably stop me from buying their upper models especially since they are single DD as well! I can see a little tuning difference but I'm sure the overall sound signature is very close in all these TFZ's:wink_face:
> I see I'm not the only one who liked the Carbon
> 
> 
> ...




Overall sound quality not that bad, I thought it like built-in BA for S1 





I wanna thanks to TFZ - S1 + Mojo = Huge Soundstage, very enjoyable then D2.


----------



## SerenaxD

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-anc7-active-noise-cancelling-wireless-bluetooth-headphone/reviews/16211 My take on the ANC7 - this thread has so many IEMs and not enough headphones, let alone NC headphones!


----------



## Himpedance

TY HI-Z  Ah, I like that more then VE Monk


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Just having a read through the ZS3 description and this got me fairly excited:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope what they're claiming is true!


 

 For $19.71 I just pulled that trigger Crabby, these beat the looks of my current fave KZ the ZN1 Mini and I'm betting they sound at least that good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The wait is on


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> For $19.71 I just pulled that trigger Crabby, these beat the looks of my current fave KZ the ZN1 Mini and I'm betting they sound at least that good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would have bought them already but I've been naughty this month.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> I would have bought them already but I've been naughty this month.


 

 Well they unfortunately may be my last purchase for a while, wife got axed by her company right after lunch yesterday so will be having to shift funding for a little while but don't you just love the Corporate world where you work you butt off for 7 years only to be a number for shareholder gains
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to make a political slur here but rules are rules and the Mods already know what kind of vigilante I am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I paid $14 for my last KZ ED9 (black) so $19.71 was a no brainer for me here


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> Well they unfortunately may be my last purchase for a while, wife got axed by her company right after lunch yesterday so will be having to shift funding for a little while but don't you just love the Corporate world where you work you butt off for 7 years only to be a number for shareholder gains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Damn, sorry to hear that Tim, I can imagine its quite hard on her to be let go like that. Hope she's hanging in there.
  
 Corporate buttholes


----------



## robervaul

An already successful IEM got better. 



DQSM D2  in lovin'


----------



## kimD

S1, damn nice sound signature, smooth mids and nice treble, no harsh & fatigues, usually dynamic drive more or less has high treble an issue.
From S1 gave me very balance and smooth mids, bass will be slightly sonic bass than others BAs drivers IEM.
The overall tunes was awesome and balanced reference IEM.
The bass are really great punchy & solid bass an over your ears.
S1 + Mojo = Heaven, really really enjoyable.. The outcome would be warmer than others BAs drivers.
I love S1 very balanced, not too sharp for treble and not too low mids with not too lack bass.. Everything just right for me.
My Summary 
Fitting very comfort wear, very relaxing won't feel that weight, noise sealed very great fits to me, cause the nozzle T100 size just right to covering with foam tips, no sound lack at all.
Cable wise very smooth jacket for cable, non sticky with right length as well.





TFZ S1 do the well done job


----------



## thebigredpolos

podster said:


> For $19.71 I just pulled that trigger Crabby, these beat the looks of my current fave KZ the ZN1 Mini and I'm betting they sound at least that good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I did the same, only $18 shipped on Amazon from Easy's store.  Sure, I could have paid an extra $22 to have them in 2 days, but that kind of defeats the purpose of a great budget IEM.  Anywhere between 7/8 - 7/26


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

robervaul said:


> An already successful IEM got better.
> 
> 
> 
> DQSM D2  in lovin'


. The case it comes with, where do I get it?


----------



## peter123

I'm busy right now but posted some very short initial impressions here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/810411/easy-earphones-pro-ue-custom-6-ba-iem-appreciation-thread/30#post_12654107


----------



## robervaul

Thi





hardstyleloco96 said:


> . The case it comes with, where do I get it?




This is the new DQSM package.


----------



## kendfw

robervaul said:


> Thi
> This is the new DQSM package.




That is a very nice case. I received mine on 6/13 and I got the old packaging. Did you get a reasonable length cable? My d2 comes with a 5ft cable. I'm starring at it with a pair of scissors.


----------



## 452293

coil said:


> If they drop to 35$ and get some positive impressions, then I`ll think about them again but until then listening to my RAW-mod.
> Btw, while I think soundwise creative 930i tips are best for 808, then I`ve settled with piston 2.1 brown tips with my 808 because of wear fatigue (930i tips cause little stress & aching after longer listening, probably too hard and wide bore edge pressuring on ear-channel.
> I tried different medium sized tips and to my surprise I could also get good fit with piston 2.1 medium tips.
> Anyway, best tips for 808 are Piston 2.1 browns, JVC Spiral Dot and creative 930i. Certainly recommend to try one of these and others with tip-rolling.


 
 I just tried Piston 2.1 tip on my 808, and I do like the sound of it more than stock or foam tip that I am using. The stock medium size tip is too big that I can't get a good seal in my left ear while stock small size is too small that it's loose. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1clearhead

kvad said:


> It's fantastic to see so many small shops making great stuff all across the world. Thanks for taking the time to compare them - will most certainly have to test them out! My Monk+ has already been pinched by another family member : )
> Did anyone test the 32 ohm version vs. the 150/320/400 ohm versions? No longer ridiculously obscenely cheap, but still : )


 
  
 I have tested the different TY models amped or with just a DAP and they sound really good! But, the 32 ohm models like the HiZ, or VE MONK work fine with me. Very efficient!


crabdog said:


> Just having a read through the ZS3 description and this got me fairly excited:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope what they're claiming is true!


 
  
 Read Chinese reviews already on taobao and it is really positive! Hopefully, I'll receive mine this week. Fingers crossed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


himpedance said:


> TY HI-Z  Ah, I like that more then VE Monk


 
  
 They both are as good as they come for their budget price. I actually like both!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....wanted to add that the *TY Hi-Z* has some of the best soundstage I've ever heard coming from an earbud! .....Blows away many of my in-ear IEM's just in this area alone!


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

robervaul said:


> Thi
> This is the new DQSM package.


.If I bought some from who, theres the Woting New DQSM D2 or the 2016 New DQSM D2?


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> I'm busy right now but posted some very short initial impressions here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/810411/easy-earphones-pro-ue-custom-6-ba-iem-appreciation-thread/30#post_12654107


 
 Scweet Pete(r), are those Auvio tips I'm seeing there


----------



## ramalheiros

Hello guys, in doubt what to buy: *IN EAR ROCK ZIRCON STEREO *,* IN EAR KZ ATE *and the *MOXPAD X6. *Be free to add other models about the same price*.* I'd like also to know how those can be compared to models from western brands like the* SEENHEISER CX300 II *or *SHURE SE215.*


----------



## Podster

ramalheiros said:


> Hello guys, in doubt what to buy: *IN EAR ROCK ZIRCON STEREO *,* IN EAR KZ ATE *and the *MOXPAD X6. *Be free to add other models about the same price*.* I'd like also to know how those can be compared to models from western brands like the* SEENHEISER CX300 II *or *SHURE SE215.*


 

 Well they are in different price ranges Ramal? You could buy all three of the Chinese iem's for what either of the other two cost by themselves! Don't get me wrong as both the Zircon and ATE sound great to me for their price but they are not $100 iem's or sound it. Just my $.02


----------



## robervaul

hardstyleloco96 said:


> .If I bought some from who, theres the Woting New DQSM D2 or the 2016 New DQSM D2?




On Easy Store


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Scweet Pete(r), are those Auvio tips I'm seeing there:wink_face:




Unfortunately not, they're the stock tips (Sony hybrids look a likes).


----------



## ramalheiros

podster said:


> Well they are in different price ranges Ramal? You could buy all three of the Chinese iem's for what either of the other two cost by themselves! Don't get me wrong as both the Zircon and ATE sound great to me for their price but they are not $100 iem's or sound it. Just my $.02


 
 The problem is that i live in Brazil, so if id shop them from China that would take a very long time, there are some people that sell it in my country, but the price rises up, that means i can only bought one of them. Hope you understand.
  
 edit: the options i have here from western companys for about the same price are IEM's like: SENNHEISER CX 300 II, JBL T280BKL  , KOSS RUK30. I'd like to know if those asians i told can be compared to these, and wich one of them is the best.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, I got the IPSDI HF209 in the mail today. They are touted as Super Bass. They don't lie. Crap they got bass. 14mm driver. Mids and Highs sound good too, sound way better OOTB than the Dolphins honestly. For $6 I didn't waste my money. 
  
 Tiny 5 minute listening update, even though there is a **** ton of bass its still very quick. Hard to See from 5FDP bass speeds was perfect, throw on some Rusko "Everyday (Netsky Remix) and the bass just vibrates my whole head. Treble is on the bright side of course but didn't seem too fatiguing.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Well, I got the IPSDI HF209 in the mail today. They are touted as Super Bass. They don't lie. Crap they got bass. 14mm driver. Mids and Highs sound good too, sound way better OOTB than the Dolphins honestly. For $6 I didn't waste my money.


 

 Half the price of the Dullfins and they look better too! I have to say I love reading Chinese translation I mean after the "Musician in need" how can one resist


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Half the price of the Dullfins and they look better too! I have to say I love reading Chinese translation I mean after the "Musician in need" how can one resist



Just updated my post. I heard the JR E107 briefly and they were good sounding but these are just plain fun!
 
The packaging was a cheap little cardboard box, with 2 spare tips and a shirt clip. Tossed it all. Didn't even bother changing out the tips yet. Wasn't expecting much. Gonna try Auvios when I get home. 
 
They Y split is where the mic is at, so b/c of this the left cable is actually shorter so the split is at your mouth area. Threw me off at first


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > Half the price of the Dullfins and they look better too! I have to say I love reading Chinese translation I mean after the "Musician in need" how can one resist
> ...




I like these, I will buy them cheers lurk, why not ay!


----------



## Lurk650

silentcinema said:


> I like these, I will buy them cheers lurk, why not ay!


 
 Hope you enjoy them and I didn't steer you wrong. I snuck a bathroom break just to listen to them some more. This is all out of my LG V10. On the way home I'm gonna pair them with my X3-ii & E12 and see if they scale at all, then Auvios once I get home. The Letv Reverse are $10, so about the same price tier, and they have a very nice sound that is dark but these are just HEY PARTY IS STARTING CRANK IT UP! Letv are still gonna be for working out b/c they are over ear. Although I may test these out and if they stay put I'll gift the Letv to my friend who broke the SM E80's I gave him.


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> Hope you enjoy them and I didn't steer you wrong. I snuck a bathroom break just to listen to them some more. This is all out of my LG V10. On the way home I'm gonna pair them with my X3-ii & E12 and see if they scale at all, then Auvios once I get home. The Letv Reverse are $10, so about the same price tier, and they have a very nice sound that is dark but these are just HEY PARTY IS STARTING CRANK IT UP! Letv are still gonna be for working out b/c they are over ear. Although I may test these out and if they stay put I'll gift the Letv to my friend who broke the SM E80's I gave him.




Haha yeh i need one of those fun pairs with a mic, you've steered me correct regardless. I've broke both joyroom e107 (poor build quality) and lz-02a (my fault) so im using my purpos as my main set which i don't want to do because i love them too much for it to break. I'll check out the letv pair as well.


----------



## Lurk650

silentcinema said:


> Haha yeh i need one of those fun pairs with a mic, you've steered me correct regardless. I've broke both joyroom e107 (poor build quality) and lz-02a (my fault) so im using my purpos as my main set which i don't want to do because i love them too much for it to break. I'll check out the letv pair as well.


 
 Yeah Letv I got on Amazon for $9 shipped Prime (paid $4 for next day air). They seem to be a nice beater set too. Very light and comfortable over ear. Has a dark signature but its done well IMO.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> They Y split is where the mic is at, so b/c of this the left cable is actually shorter so the split is at your mouth area. Threw me off at first


 
 That cable looks the same style as Tenmak Piano. The longer side is meant to be worn behind the neck.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> That cable looks the same style as Tenmak Piano. The longer side is meant to be worn behind the neck.




Ah, the j-cable. Seemingly a pretty unpopular format round these parts. I only have one iem with that style of cable (XBA-2). I like it!


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> Well, I got the IPSDI HF209 in the mail today. They are touted as Super Bass. They don't lie. Crap they got bass. 14mm driver. Mids and Highs sound good too, sound way better OOTB than the Dolphins honestly. For $6 I didn't waste my money.
> 
> Tiny 5 minute listening update, even though there is a **** ton of bass its still very quick. Hard to See from 5FDP bass speeds was perfect, throw on some Rusko "Everyday (Netsky Remix) and the bass just vibrates my whole head. Treble is on the bright side of course but didn't seem too fatiguing.


 

 I also got my order of three different Ipsdi earphones. I got the Dolphins, the "Ox Horn" and the "Mongol". Soundwise, they are all surprisingly good. They are also, as I expected, very similar. Their description for all their IEMs are almost identical, and so I expected that they probably used the same drivers. Soundwise, I almost guarantee they must be the same drivers and the tiny differences in sound are due to the different housings. Of the three, the Dolphins are my least favorite, but in no wise bad. The Dolphins are just a slight bit darker than the other Ipsdi earphones. On certain songs, at certain moderate volumes, I think I hear the "hollowness" someone mentioned in the Dolphins, but not at the volume I normally listen. I did not hear that in either of the other Ipsdi earphones.
  
 Build wise, they are not bad but nothing special. The first IEM I compared them to was the Rock Zircon. The Zircon has better included tips and better build, but sound wise, the Ipsdi earphones are a little more balanced than the Zircon, less bass heavy but still a bit bassy. But even the bass quality and speed was clearly a step up from the Zircon. Mids and treble on Ipsdi IEMs were fuller, more extended, and more precise across the board better than the Zircons and probably a good competitor for the VJJB K4 sound wise, but I haven't got to A/B them yet. Build wise, the K4 is better, no doubt. The Mongol's build quality is about the same as a Philips 3580, and is equally tiny in the ear, but still, for under $7 that I bought it for it is great.
  
 But IMO, these Ipsdi are a steal, better than any KZ I might recommend, and I've got most KZs. You should probably just buy the one or several that look like they would fit you best. I think I'm confident that they should all sound similar enough that I will purchase some others. Just realize that the thin biflange tips most come with will not be that great for most ears.


----------



## carltonh

Also note that Ipsdi has many IEMs listed at two different prices. The higher $9-16 prices are for the China Post Registered Mail, IIRC, and the sub $8 version are for a cheaper method, and the Mongol I got for under $7 had a smaller (SHE3580 type) small package, but even without any extra tips. If you buy more than one, like I did, maybe buy one at the higher price with faster shipping, then another one at the cheap price and I bet they will through it in the same package like they did mine.


----------



## Lurk650

For the HF209, got home now and put some Medium Auvios on, tames the treble quite a bit while still keeping the massive bass. Stock tips/narrow bore the treble can be a bit bright so songs mastered hot can be a bit fatiguing. One example is Phil Collin's "Face Value" Remastered from HDTracks is a bit hot b/c that is the way he originally intended, with the stock tips it was a bit tough to listen to, listening through Auvio's right now its smooth. So, treble sensitive put on Wide bore or be warned. 
  
 The AE page for them says 16ohm, I'm pretty sure the box said 32ohm. I threw it away though. Either way these are easy to drive. Definite V-Shape, hope the mids (vocals mainly) come out to play a bit more with burn in. 
  
 SIDE NOTE: Listening to the Witcher 3 soundtrack I got with the game, holy balls. I think this may be the burn in album for when these aren't getting the J-Lab treatment


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> For the HF209, got home now and put some Medium Auvios on, tames the treble quite a bit while still keeping the massive bass. Stock tips/narrow bore the treble can be a bit bright so songs mastered hot can be a bit fatiguing. One example is Phil Collin's "Face Value" Remastered from HDTracks is a bit hot b/c that is the way he originally intended, with the stock tips it was a bit tough to listen to, listening through Auvio's right now its smooth. So, treble sensitive put on Wide bore or be warned.
> 
> The AE page for them says 16ohm, I'm pretty sure the box said 32ohm. I threw it away though. Either way these are easy to drive. Definite V-Shape, hope the mids (vocals mainly) come out to play a bit more with burn in.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: Listening to the Witcher 3 soundtrack I got with the game, holy balls. I think this may be the burn in album for when these aren't getting the J-Lab treatment


 

glad someone else tried the ipsdi earphones, I myself bought the mongol, dolphin, and ox horns, they all have massive bass, overall the ox horns have the most out of those three.

Want to put the bass and sub bass to test? Have a listen to this
https://youtu.be/hmP7TYtDVUU


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> glad someone else tried the ipsdi earphones, I myself bought the mongol, dolphin, and ox horns, they all have massive bass, overall the ox horns have the most out of those three.
> 
> Want to put the bass and sub bass to test? Have a listen to this
> https://youtu.be/hmP7TYtDVUU


 
 My other go to:


----------



## kimD

So far no TFZ thread right?


----------



## mochill

Rose technology soon to be at penonaudio.com with good price for customer. Get them hot and fresh


----------



## crabdog

I see PMV A01 has been upgraded to PMV A01 MK2. Has anyone heard both?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Guys found this iem on AliEx. Newest version DIY SE846 Headset Dynamic and Armature Hybrid 5 units in-ear Earphone HIFI Monitor Headphones. Sorry for some reason links don't work but yeah these seem interesting. 4Ba + 1DD


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> I see PMV A01 has been upgraded to PMV A01 MK2. Has anyone heard both?




I have not but I'm glad to see that they've upgraded the noozle with a "lip" to stop the tips to come off in your ears. Bass ports seems to be moved as well (will probably give a more consistent performance between users) and the plastic seems of better quality. Nice improvements, I actually hope they didn't change the sound since the A01 is a very good IEM.


----------



## Gracesheng

*$29.99 to get a Ausdom M05 Bluetooth Headphone from $71.99*
  
*Code: UPUBYC4D  ( M05:$29.99 )*
  
 Notice: The discount is offered by the store X-fire,please choose X-fire when palce order.

 Reviews and discussion on  head-fi.org: 
http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=Ausdom+M05
  
*Ausdom M05*


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> I have not but I'm glad to see that they've upgraded the noozle with a "lip" to stop the tips to come off in your ears. Bass ports seems to be moved as well (will probably give a more consistent performance between users) and the plastic seems of better quality. Nice improvements, I actually hope they didn't change the sound since the A01 is a very good IEM.


 
 I very nearly bought the MK1 a couple weeks ago but decided on the zhiyin instead - if it turns out to be not good I may get the A01 MK2.


----------



## stilleh

gracesheng said:


> *$29.99 to get a Ausdom M05 Bluetooth Headphone from $71.99*
> 
> *Code: UPUBYC4D  ( M05:$29.99 )*
> 
> ...


 

 Still no global shipping though right?


----------



## Gracesheng

stilleh said:


> Still no global shipping though right?


 
 I am sorry, it's just for US only.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Comments made about the *VE MONKS* shaming a good amount of in-ear earphones weren’t no joke! But, for quite a while great comments were made in the opposite side of the world on the TY-HiZ, as well! We’re talking about China! The *TY Hi-Z HP-32*, to be exact, is just as popular as the budget king of earbuds selling in the US and other foreign countries! A Chinese friend of mine going by the name of “Dance to Death”, not mentioning his real name of course, decided to get me the TY-HiZ. Oh? He actually writes for a famous headphone forum in China. Going back to the topic, while enjoying these for a time, I decided to purchase the MONKS on taobao to compare both and see if there were any similarities or differences, or if there is even a relationship between the two!? Hmmm? More about that later!
> 
> So, as curiosity killed the cat 9 times over, I was curious enough to do the same and live to write about it.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks brah. I have the monk plus on order, and will order the *TY Hi-Z HP-32* soon. Your reviews/impressions are always spot on.
  
 Available here on Ali. $4.90 + $3 shipping to U.S. : _Store:_Penon Audio
  
 www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32-32ohm-HiFi-Earbuds-Earphone/32676147271.html


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> If they drop to 35$ and get some positive impressions, then I`ll think about them again but until then listening to my RAW-mod.
> Btw, while I think soundwise creative 930i tips are best for 808, then I`ve settled with piston 2.1 brown tips with my 808 because of wear fatigue (930i tips cause little stress & aching after longer listening, probably too hard and wide bore edge pressuring on ear-channel.
> I tried different medium sized tips and to my surprise I could also get good fit with piston 2.1 medium tips.
> Anyway, best tips for 808 are Piston 2.1 browns, JVC Spiral Dot and creative 930i. Certainly recommend to try one of these and others with tip-rolling.


 
  
 Do you know where I can buy these tips?


----------



## lesp4ul

Any thoughts on Somic V2? I like jazz, vocals. Thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks brah. I have the monk plus on order, and will order the *TY Hi-Z HP-32* soon. Your reviews/impressions are always spot on.
> 
> Available here on Ali. $4.90 + $3 shipping to U.S. : _Store:_Penon Audio
> 
> www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32-32ohm-HiFi-Earbuds-Earphone/32676147271.html


 
 Yea, these are a no-brainer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .....Both are epic sounding for the price!


----------



## CoiL

fabi said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Closest tips to those grey ones seem to be Piston 2.1 brown tips, they have almost same diameter bore but difference is in inner bore shape - greys have it widening while P2 tips  are straight walled tube. P2 tips do sound slightly bassier tho and soundstage "naturalness" isn`t so good.
> ...


 
  Good to hear You having same improvements! Did You closed them with glue or with tape? I recommend it seal properly with gel-superglue if You like it.
 Also try P2 brownie tips too if You have them.
  
 Quote:


chongjc said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > If they drop to 35$ and get some positive impressions, then I`ll think about them again but until then listening to my RAW-mod.
> ...


 
  Good to hear! I also like the sound and comfort of P2 tips.
  
 Quote:


waveriderhawaii said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > If they drop to 35$ and get some positive impressions, then I`ll think about them again but until then listening to my RAW-mod.
> ...


 
 I don`t know unfortunately. You probably have to buy them. Luckily there are many rip-off fake Piston 2`s out there, so You could get those cheap with same tips 
  
  
 Guys, I really like what I`m hearing out of 808 RAW-mod - very big soundstage and excellent separation, midrange is improved and bass tight & textured. 
 Atm listening to _Devin Townsend - casualties of cool_ album and it sounds so open, detailed and natural.
 I do think 808 has made bad step with this housing design. That dynamic driver they are using needs smaller chamber and limited air movement to act accurately and sound like it should.
 so, for those who want "best" out of 808:
 1) close nozzle vent holes
 2) use Piston 2 or creative 930i tips.


----------



## Riisalat

i recieved the dqsm d2 and the EE846 last night. The dqsm had black filter on, i couldnt handle it, too bright, gotta roll filters
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]. So just tried on the EE846, i was like this is okay. Been trying it since morning. The EE846, soundstage and details are holy ******* god **** crazy good. Soundstage is great not too wide to be a confusing listen but very coherent. My drivers were acting up at first, like i was hearing things that i wasnt hearing before and i was actually wondering if it was even a part of a song ( i mean it in a bad way ) it was acting weird the first few minutes. But now its settled down and sounds oh so so fine. I have been disappointed lately with a lot of iems as they dont sound coherent and its like every driver had a mind of its own but the drivers in this sounds like they are working together pretty well. There is a nice quality bass and the treble extends well. But i have a feeling the treble is acting up because it hasnt even been an hour and it felt a bit fuzzy at times.

But overall this has the sound signature of a high end iem, the drivers seem like they were tuned right and they seem to work together to give you an wonderful experience. Well worth the price. Do i like it more than the lz a3 ? Yes. This feels more high fidelity and mature.

And also i masturbated to the cable. Its the best mmcx ive come across. Absolutely no competition, blue silver 8 core cable that you can bungie with. It reminded me of natalie dormers braid in hunger games.


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> i recieved the dqsm d2 and the EE846 last night. The dqsm had black filter on, i couldnt handle it, too bright, gotta roll filters[attach]1655762[/attach]. So just tried on the EE846, i was like this is okay. Been trying it since morning. The EE846, soundstage and details are holy ******* god **** crazy good. Soundstage is great not too wide to be a confusing listen but very coherent. My drivers were acting up at first, like i was hearing things that i wasnt hearing before and i was actually wondering if it was even a part of a song ( i mean it in a bad way ) it was acting weird the first few minutes. But now its settled down and sounds oh so so fine. I have been disappointed lately with a lot of iems as they dont sound coherent and its like every driver had a mind of its own but the drivers in this sounds like they are working together pretty well. There is a nice quality bass and the treble extends well. But i have a feeling the treble is acting up because it hasnt even been an hour and it felt a bit fuzzy at times.
> 
> But overall this has the sound signature of a high end iem, the drivers seem like they were tuned right and they seem to work together to give you an wonderful experience. Well worth the price. Do i like it more than the lz a3 ? Yes. This feels more high fidelity and mature.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> I don`t know unfortunately. You probably have to buy them. Luckily there are many rip-off fake Piston 2`s out there, so You could get those cheap with same tips
> 
> 
> Guys, I really like what I`m hearing out of 808 RAW-mod - very big soundstage and excellent separation, midrange is improved and bass tight & textured.
> ...


 

 Thanks 'CoiL' for the tip!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have Piston tips and I have no problem covering the pin whole. Thanks!


----------



## Sniperbombers

riisalat said:


> And also i masturbated to the cable. Its the best mmcx ive come across. Absolutely no competition, blue silver 8 core cable that you can bungie with. It reminded me of natalie dormers braid in hunger games.


 

 LOL guess i know what needs to happen once i receive mine... 

 Thats great news though! I sure hope your words speak truth once i get a chance to receive my own set for the cables.
 Just waiting on my custom 6BA set to come through.


----------



## Riisalat

crabdog said:


> I just spat coffee all over my laptop when I read that lol. I've been watching the D2. That might be the next step up for me.


 the dqsm D2 is a bo brainer. I know I had the wrong filter on but tried it with other filters briefly. It blew my mind. It blew my ******* mind. Like if you want to take off your audio monocles and just listen to music in all its full glory, the D2 is the way to go for sure.


----------



## Riisalat

Here is a better picture


----------



## peter123

riisalat said:


> the dqsm D2 is a bo brainer. I know I had the wrong filter on but tried it with other filters briefly. It blew my mind. It blew my ******* mind. Like if you want to take off your audio monocles and just listen to music in all its full glory, the D2 is the way to go for sure.




LOL! Couldn't agree more. The DQSM has an amazingly engaging sound combined with great audiophile treats as well. Apart from the Monk this gotta be the best value in portable audio right now.....


----------



## crabdog

riisalat said:


> Here is a better picture


 
 Cable does look great but also that plug is sexy too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

riisalat said:


> i recieved the dqsm d2 and the EE846 last night. The dqsm had black filter on, i couldnt handle it, too bright, gotta roll filters[attach]1655762[/attach]. So just tried on the EE846, i was like this is okay. Been trying it since morning. The EE846, soundstage and details are holy ******* god **** crazy good. Soundstage is great not too wide to be a confusing listen but very coherent. My drivers were acting up at first, like i was hearing things that i wasnt hearing before and i was actually wondering if it was even a part of a song ( i mean it in a bad way ) it was acting weird the first few minutes. But now its settled down and sounds oh so so fine. I have been disappointed lately with a lot of iems as they dont sound coherent and its like every driver had a mind of its own but the drivers in this sounds like they are working together pretty well. There is a nice quality bass and the treble extends well. But i have a feeling the treble is acting up because it hasnt even been an hour and it felt a bit fuzzy at times.
> 
> But overall this has the sound signature of a high end iem, the drivers seem like they were tuned right and they seem to work together to give you an wonderful experience. Well worth the price. Do i like it more than the lz a3 ? Yes. This feels more high fidelity and mature.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t know unfortunately. You probably have to buy them. Luckily there are many rip-off fake Piston 2`s out there, so You could get those cheap with same tips
> ...


 
 Forgot to add 3rd point - try amping 808 because dynamic in it requires little above average power I believe. At least after upgrading DX50 opamps it made very noticeable difference.
 Atm listening _David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0_ and everything sounds great! Orchestral instruments and bass are full and powerful sounding, vocals not cold anymore and have very natural sound.


----------



## ramalheiros

I've been looking for some video reviews lately and i found this one: 

  
 The way he talks about looks like the ROCK ZIRCON STEREO is the eighth wonder of the world. Is that true or is he overreacting? He said it could be compared to a $1000 shure iem, the ZIRCON are that great?


----------



## robervaul

Peter, please?


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> Peter, please?




Wow improved nozzle with stopper


----------



## robervaul

kimd said:


> Wow improved nozzle with stopper




seems the sound is much better. Check for us.


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> seems the sound is much better. Check for us.




Ha ha I hope so
Coming soon with it, 1DD+1BA with MMCX connector cable


----------



## anticute

lesp4ul said:


> Any thoughts on Somic V2? I like jazz, vocals. Thanks.




I've also been looking at these, am interested in finding a really good open hp for a good price, since I don't own any open hp's yet..


----------



## Gosod

they look like trolucent


----------



## lesp4ul

anticute said:


> I've also been looking at these, am interested in finding a really good open hp for a good price, since I don't own any open hp's yet..




Found this:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/809323/somic-v2-headphone-review-by-mark2410/15#post_12655724

Tempting discount on gearbest, hurry.


----------



## peter123

robervaul said:


> Peter, please?


 
  
 I'm ready, just send a pair my way


----------



## Gosod

peter123 said:


> I'm ready, just send a pair my way


 
you listened to them?


----------



## peter123

gosod said:


> you listened to them?


 
 I own the v1 but I've not heard the v2 (unfortunately).


----------



## Gosod

I would be interested to read a review of v2


----------



## Lurk650

ramalheiros said:


> I've been looking for some video reviews lately and i found this one:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he talks about looks like the ROCK ZIRCON STEREO is the eighth wonder of the world. Is that true or is he overreacting? He said it could be compared to a $1000 shure iem, the ZIRCON are that great?




From what I've read on here, he is over reacting. They have a crap ton of bass and that's about it.


----------



## peter123

gosod said:


> I would be interested to read a review of v2


 
 Me too


----------



## Saoshyant

Anyone have any thoughts on http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Cayin-I5-384-kHz-32Bit-AKM-AK4490-DAC-Android-Bluetooth-WiFi-Portable-Lossless-HiFi-Music-Player/1994049_32684164818.html
  
 I like that it's android based.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

riisalat said:


> Here is a better picture


. If you could describe the sound sigs of the Ee846 & Dqsm D2 how would you say each one sound?


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> I'm ready, just send a pair my way


 

 Me to, Me to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 KimD, is that the 1DD+1BA model of the TFZ or just the Series 1 with a better cable?
  
 So Lurk it seems you like the Zircon as much as I like the Dull-Fins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will say the guy reviewing the Zircon's pretty much summed up his review for me when he made the statement of what he thought a pair of iem's should cost! For me the nZircon's are a great budget iem and could even be worth or in the $25-$30 range but challenging a $1000 Shure is a pipe dream of enormous proportions


----------



## Podster

riisalat said:


> i recieved the dqsm d2 and the EE846 last night. The dqsm had black filter on, i couldnt handle it, too bright, gotta roll filters[attach]1655762[/attach]. So just tried on the EE846, i was like this is okay. Been trying it since morning. The EE846, soundstage and details are holy ******* god **** crazy good. Soundstage is great not too wide to be a confusing listen but very coherent. My drivers were acting up at first, like i was hearing things that i wasnt hearing before and i was actually wondering if it was even a part of a song ( i mean it in a bad way ) it was acting weird the first few minutes. But now its settled down and sounds oh so so fine. I have been disappointed lately with a lot of iems as they dont sound coherent and its like every driver had a mind of its own but the drivers in this sounds like they are working together pretty well. There is a nice quality bass and the treble extends well. But i have a feeling the treble is acting up because it hasnt even been an hour and it felt a bit fuzzy at times.
> 
> But overall this has the sound signature of a high end iem, the drivers seem like they were tuned right and they seem to work together to give you an wonderful experience. Well worth the price. Do i like it more than the lz a3 ? Yes. This feels more high fidelity and mature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riisalat

This is ! The cable is big and bulky but it gets by sooo fiine. I never thought id be excited about a cable!


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> From what I've read on here, he is over reacting. They have a crap ton of bass and that's about it.


 
 Believe me they have much more than a crap ton of bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They definitely deserve the hype but of course there's no way they can compete with high end alternatives. For their price range they kick massive butt.


----------



## audio123

nvr see this thread for a week and what am I missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 what is the best iem on ae now?


----------



## kimD

One of the best TFZ-S1 with Fiio 8 core cable upgraded. 
The sound really impressed me


----------



## Shawn71

robervaul said:


> seems the sound is much better. Check for us.




And more tips too.... the brown(coffee?) is too sexy,this time! So simple but nice bq overall,and serious contender/candidate as a whole package,for a triple hybrid thats under $80.


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> One of the best TFZ-S1 with Fiio 8 core cable upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Shots are so good I just had to post them again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So Kim does FiiO offer this cable here in both MMCX and 2 Pin? It looks awesome on these Series 1 but I'm not sure I like how it enters the shell! What kind of strain relief does it have?


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> Shots are so good I just had to post them again So Kim does FiiO offer this cable here in both MMCX and 2 Pin? It looks awesome on these Series 1 but I'm not sure I like how it enters the shell! What kind of strain relief does it have?




1. Fiio cable comes with 2pin for standard, UE TF10 or MMCX connector as well.

2. S1 Shell faceplate too easy to removed by finger nail will do.

3. Solder works you may need some skills by you.

4. Fiio cable not as good as highend cable, but they still offer with pure silver cable as well.

5. After changed the sound quality really really enhance a lot, I don't think I've still need D2 again.
1st soundstage huge, bass like D2, QT5, smooth mids 
& pretty nice treble as well. Not too high like D2 but that overall sounds felt like BA drivers or even better than BAs drivers


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> 1. Fiio cable comes with 2pin for standard, UE TF10 or MMCX connector as well.
> 
> 2. S1 Shell faceplate too easy to removed by finger nail will do.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm guessing the silver cable really brought the mids and highs up/forward and probably enhanced overall resolution of all freqs? THX Kim and I'll check into that cable


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> I'm guessing the silver cable really brought the mids and highs up/forward and probably enhanced overall resolution of all freqs? THX Kim and I'll check into that cable:wink_face:




Really high resolution and freqs seem mids has improve an over the standard cable.
I will monitor sometime again


----------



## Shawn71

podster said:


> I'm guessing the silver cable really brought the mids and highs up/forward and probably enhanced overall resolution of all freqs? THX Kim and I'll check into that cable:wink_face:




Yeah, the forward mid/hi's/huge SS is due to leak from the cable entry (strain relief removed and not covered now) making the bass out of rear chamber,thru this gap......


----------



## anticute

Okay, so I received both my Zuperdac and my Little Dot I+ today. Switched to Voshkod tubes and a MUSES02 opamp, currently running my "Tru-Fi" modded Soundmaic HP150 out of them. All I can say is HOLY ****!


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > I see PMV A01 has been upgraded to PMV A01 MK2. Has anyone heard both?
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I also hope they did not touch the sound, as the A01 MKI is already fabulous when it comes to acoustic performance.
  
 If they have moved the vents, this would be a great thing, as with the MKI, I can decide whether the IEM sounds lean and clean or bassy and full by varying with the shells' proximity to my ears. Though, in addition, a longer nozzle would not have hurt either.
  
  
 I guess all of us would love to get a chance to hear the MKII.


----------



## kimD

shawn71 said:


> Yeah, the forward mid/hi's/huge SS is due to leak from the cable entry (strain relief removed and not covered now) making the bass out of rear chamber,thru this gap......




S1 has sonic & tight bass, unlike the rest quite slow than S1.
The overall feel great for me


----------



## CoiL

robervaul said:


> Peter, please?


 
 Going to my wish list! Seems like good modding material also for tweaking the sound ;P


----------



## Shawn71

coil said:


> Going to my wish list! Seems like good modding material also for tweaking the sound ;P




Now this replaced ver1 in my cart but my cart needs fine tuning again.....stuffs out stuff in.


----------



## Shawn71

kimd said:


> S1 has sonic & tight bass, unlike the rest quite slow than S1.
> The overall feel great for me




That sounds good.....you might also use some foam to cover the gap and see.


----------



## Podster

shawn71 said:


> Now this replaced ver1 in my cart but my cart needs fine tuning again.....stuffs out stuff in.


 

 Ain't it the truth!
  
 I too wondered what would happen to the S1 bass with that cable opening
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just wish they would add 2 Pin so I could buy different cables for them


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> Believe me they have much more than a crap ton of bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i agree with my great friend lurk--the zircons are certainly loud, but have a strange unnatural sound-- exaggerated bass and clear, thin highs, and almost no midrange. there's a number of cheapos that really do hit way above their weight (jr107, diyie800), but to my ears these ain't one of them. they do have a lot of zealots, so maybe i'm wrong--if anyone wants to trade me for mine, just pm me.


----------



## bhazard

loomisjohnson said:


> i agree with my great friend lurk--the zircons are certainly loud, but have a strange unnatural sound-- exaggerated bass and clear, thin highs, and almost no midrange. there's a number of cheapos that really do hit way above their weight (jr107, diyie800), but to my ears these ain't one of them. they do have a lot of zealots, so maybe i'm wrong--if anyone wants to trade me for mine, just pm me.


 
 No, you're not wrong. The Zircons do sound good for EDM, but sound terrible with rock and metal because of that missing midrange. I couldn't get into them either, and I'm one of the biggest budget enthusiasts around.
  
 Everyone likes different things though, so I don't dismiss anything, except that claim of coming close to $1k sets... yeah that's nonsense.


----------



## Longnotes

Hi guys, which <$60 iem would you recommend for rock and shoegaze? My piston 3 left earpiece just broke recently and i need another beater iem. I'm about to buy a rebranded version of fidue a65 for only $30 right now but i'm willing to pay more for something better. I'm not sure if there's some kind of obscure chinese iem out there that could beat the fidue a65 for that price and that's why I'm asking you guys 

Thanks


----------



## Gracesheng

Dear all, good News!!!
  
 The code for Ausdom Eva Case works now. 
  
*$29.99 to get a Ausdom M05 Bluetooth Headphone with A-PTX  + a free EVA case *

 Ausdom M05: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R2MEH94
 EVA Case : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018I56MLO

*Code: UPUBYC4D  ( M05:$29.99 )
 Code: Z75SS9LB    (Free code for EVA case)  *

 Notice: The discount is offered by the store X-fire,please choose X-fire when palce order.

 Reviews and discussion on  head-fi.org: 
http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=Ausdom+M05


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Believe me they have much more than a crap ton of bass. :basshead:  They definitely deserve the hype but of course there's no way they can compete with high end alternatives. For their price range they kick massive butt.




Sounds like you need to battle them against the HF-209


----------



## Audios Mio

What are the best value IEM's available now? Are the Mi dual drivers the best for under $25?


----------



## RedJohn456

The prodigal son returns!!
  
 The LZ A2S is the real deal folks. This is what the LZ A3 should have been. Not only is it cheaper its actually better. So much so, I do have to wonder should I lower my A3 review score...
  
 The shells are way better in terms of comfort, and the cable is just pure win. I actually think this might be my favourite cable yet.
  
 The LZ A2S has a creamy and rich upper midrange and treble, with a seamless transition into lower midrange which exhibits no bass bleed. The midrange is full, dry and so engaging. As a whole A2S is quite a bit more engaging than the A3 and A2, but doesn't mean they are brighter. 
  
 The treble extension and resolution is the most noticeable upgrade, cymbal crashes are precise and natural. Female vocals have excellent textures and is not laid-back at all.
  
 It impressed me right out of the box with zero tip rolling. The stock tips for once are not useless and I will use them for the foreseeable future.
  
 This is a no brainer, cheaper than what the A2 was iirc and a HECK of a lot cheaper than the A3. 
  
 Bravo LZ


----------



## Lurk650

audios mio said:


> What are the best value IEM's available now? Are the Mi dual drivers the best for under $25?




I gotta tip my hat to the TK Maples and the ipsdi HF-209


----------



## robervaul

Thanks @RedJohn456 Now I just complete the triple X-killer

 DQSM D2
 TK13
 LZ-A2S


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Sounds like you need to battle them against the HF-209



Hurr I don't even have the maples yet. Or do you think the 209 is better?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Hurr I don't even have the maples yet. Or do you think the 209 is better?




Maples are better but the 209 is a good deal for $6 IMO


----------



## RedJohn456

robervaul said:


> Thanks @RedJohn456 Now I just complete the triple X-killer
> 
> DQSM D2
> TK13
> LZ-A2S


 

 Did you order them earlier?   Man the build quality is quite good, but that cable is just so damn sexy lol. Fav stock cable ever! The angled jack is a nice bonus and the included mic is money.


----------



## robervaul

redjohn456 said:


> Did you order them earlier?   Man the build quality is quite good, but that cable is just so damn sexy lol. Fav stock cable ever! The angled jack is a nice bonus and the included mic is money.


 
 DQSM has arrived
 TK13  May. 31
LZA2S  Jun. 14


----------



## originalsnuffy

I think this thread remains great.  Readers here generally agree on a sound signature they like; now we are "riffing" on that theme with other ideas. Best yet, we are not offending the manufacturer as these were discontinued.


----------



## CoiL

robervaul said:


> Now I just complete the triple X-killer
> 
> DQSM D2
> TK13
> LZ-A2S


 
 Can`t wait for proper thorough comparison between them! Please do it!


----------



## crabdog

New Easy FAAEAL 64ohm Hifi In Ear Earbuds http://tinyurl.com/jfmd44m


----------



## vapman

crabdog said:


> New Easy FAAEAL 64ohm Hifi In Ear Earbuds
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jfmd44m




These are somewhet whell known in the Earbud thread. Bought myself some FAAEL 300hm


----------



## crabdog

vapman said:


> These are somewhet whell known in the Earbud thread. Bought myself some FAAEL 300hm



Ah thanks will read up on them there


----------



## waveriderhawaii

longnotes said:


> Hi guys, which <$60 iem would you recommend for rock and shoegaze? My piston 3 left earpiece just broke recently and i need another beater iem. I'm about to buy a rebranded version of fidue a65 for only $30 right now but i'm willing to pay more for something better. I'm not sure if there's some kind of obscure chinese iem out there that could beat the fidue a65 for that price and that's why I'm asking you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 HLSX 808 are great for R&R. Listening to Bauahaus Ziggy Stardust on them now and before that Led Zep. They are full range, with decent bass, mids are just a punani hair recessed, and treble for days. Check out these posts for some mini reviews by @1clearhead avd the RAW mod by @CoiL. While I don't own the Fidue A65, I would think the 808 will kick those in the balls. Search this thread for more info. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25545#post_12504410
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25335#post_12495857

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/29250#post_126422
  
  
 Ask for your Head-Fi discount:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Origina-HLSX-808-HLSX-18-Hybridd-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Driver-BA-With-DD-HIFI/32651444226.html


----------



## CoiL

Yeah 808 are great for the price and best IEM atm I`m owning (in modified configuration) but I wish someone could compare 808 vs. BK35 vs. BK50 to find out which out of them is "best", so we could give better recommendation and ppl don`t have to modify them to get sound right.
 Btw, I`m having a blast with _The Mars Volta _atm, they sound near "perfect" with little amping, right tips and closed front vent holes.
  
 Btw, about 808 using Piston2.1 tips - I think they do not sell them anymore with silicone tips with wide bore like they were? Any info on that? They seem to have now "round-shaped" brown silicone tips. Guess I have to find alternative to recommend for 808 owners. Got to check out my tips collection, I think I might have some similar tips to P2.1 originals.
  
 I think (by FR graphs) and all sound tweaking needed with 808 - if BK50 shape/nozzle length is ok for buyer - I would probably go rather with BK50.


----------



## amature101

Hi, where can i get ee846?
How is it compare to lza3?


----------



## Saoshyant

Does anyone here have any experience with the Cowon Plenue D?  I can pick it up for $200, and I'm liking it's smaller size.  There's only 1 review up, and yes there's a thread on it, but given it's roughly 2600 posts, I'm not sure how long I'll have to read before I get to any useful feedback.  My main goal is to find a nicely portable DAP, as my gen 1 Fiio X5 can feel a bit big at times, which is why I often use my xDuoo X3.  After getting that, my X2 and Fiio M3 have kind of been sitting in a drawer, and when I need something exceptionally portable, my Clip + & Zip are personal loves of mine.  I don't need the multiple SD cards the X3 offers as I'll be using a 200GB card.


----------



## smith

coil said:


> Yeah 808 are great for the price and best IEM atm I`m owning (in modified configuration) but I wish someone could compare 808 vs. BK35 vs. BK50 to find out which out of them is "best", so we could give better recommendation and ppl don`t have to modify them to get sound right.
> Btw, I`m having a blast with _The Mars Volta _atm, they sound near "perfect" with little amping, right tips and closed front vent holes.
> 
> Btw, about 808 using Piston2.1 tips - I think they do not sell them anymore with silicone tips with wide bore like they were? Any info on that? They seem to have now "round-shaped" brown silicone tips. Guess I have to find alternative to recommend for 808 owners. Got to check out my tips collection, I think I might have some similar tips to P2.1 originals.
> ...


 

 I have the 808 & the BK35 and to be honest I am not impressed with the BK35 it just sound Ok... were as the 808 I think sounds fantastic. To much mid bass with the BK35 as well which gives it a dull sound to my ears.


----------



## kimD

Anyone has same issue with me?
Chinese IEMs was good but the sounds can't remain as permanent or there is too cheap isn't, can be hoot them or too affordable


----------



## Riisalat

amature101 said:


> Hi, where can i get ee846?
> How is it compare to lza3?


 you can get it on easy earphone store on aliexpress. 

And i personally find the ee846 quite a bit better than the lz a3. The drivers feel more coherent.


----------



## kimD

riisalat said:


> you can get it on easy earphone store on aliexpress.
> 
> And i personally find the ee846 quite a bit better than the lz a3. The drivers feel more coherent.




When do you get ready for reviews?
I can wait your impression on EE846 hybrid version


----------



## Riisalat

kimd said:


> When do you get ready for reviews?
> I can wait your impression on EE846 hybrid version


 soon i guess ? I can do some quick impressions soon :3


----------



## Riisalat

Recieved my DQSM D2. I'm pretty sure this is the best sound one can get under 500 bucks from a reputed brand. After some pondering over the pinnacle, ended up getting this. And this is truly spectacular. The build quality is brilliant and can take everyday dhaka abuse, 3 changeable filters bass,treble and flat and a very strong cable. This is the dream iem. A 3 way driver with a DD and 2 BA is the ideal setup.

I solemnly swear not to buy another iem in a while.


----------



## bhazard

Finally tried the Shozy Zero. My kind of sound signature for sure. Very coherent and smooth.

If there wasn't so many other hybrids coming out around the same price, this could easily be a budget gem. It is anyway, I like it better than any other single dynamic I've heard.


----------



## kimD

riisalat said:


> Recieved my DQSM D2. I'm pretty sure this is the best sound one can get under 500 bucks from a reputed brand. After some pondering over the pinnacle, ended up getting this. And this is truly spectacular. The build quality is brilliant and can take everyday dhaka abuse, 3 changeable filters bass,treble and flat and a very strong cable. This is the dream iem. A 3 way driver with a DD and 2 BA is the ideal setup.
> 
> I solemnly swear not to buy another iem in a while.




Sure or not don't buy any IEMs at the moment he he...
I can believe you can last how long from now on


----------



## Riisalat

I think i last longer in bed than my gap between iems hahahaha

But to be honest with the ee846 and the dqsm d2, you enter diminishing returns teritorry. Not a lot of other options under 600 usd


----------



## Alex CY

I've got SUR-S530 (and s520) from ebay few weeks ago. Impressive sound quality: good bass and trebles, neutral mids. Airy and detailed. 
 Overall quality is good + detachable cables. Was not expected from JBMmj brand

 Another gemstone in my collection - Vivo XE800 (same biocellulose driver as GR07), on Ali for only 27$.
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.30010708.3.2.9oC4Oc&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10039_10037_10017_507_10032_10040,searchweb201603_7&btsid=815d91a7-487e-45dd-8763-a22f7e963e27


----------



## Ofir

Does anyone have experience with Fidue A73 getting significantly better after burn-in or tip rolling? I listening to it today for the first time and I'm a bit disappointed... They're just not even close to my beloved B3


----------



## B9Scrambler

alex cy said:


> I've got SUR-S530 (and s520) from ebay few weeks ago. Impressive sound quality: good bass and trebles, neutral mids. Airy and detailed.
> Overall quality is good + detachable cables. Was not expected from JBMmj brand
> 
> Another gemstone in my collection - Vivo XE800 (same biocellulose driver as GR07), on Ali for only 27$.
> http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.30010708.3.2.9oC4Oc&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10039_10037_10017_507_10032_10040,searchweb201603_7&btsid=815d91a7-487e-45dd-8763-a22f7e963e27


 
  
 I had the S530 for a while. Liked them but didn't find them overly special. That said, I liked them enough to buy their little brother, the S808. Now those are awesome.  Still one of my favorite budget earphones to date. Anyone interested can check out my old review of them here; http://www.head-fi.org/products/sur-s808-deep-bass-sound-in-ear-metal-earphone-with-mic-control/reviews/13348
  
​


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

riisalat said:


> I think i last longer in bed than my gap between iems hahahaha
> 
> But to be honest with the ee846 and the dqsm d2, you enter diminishing returns teritorry. Not a lot of other options under 600 usd


. Which has better details, Dqsm D2 or Ee846?


----------



## 1clearhead

smith said:


> I have the 808 & the BK35 and to be honest I am not impressed with the BK35 it just sound Ok... were as the 808 I think sounds fantastic. To much mid bass with the BK35 as well which gives it a dull sound to my ears.


 
  
 Yea, I wasn't impressed with the BK35's either. I've received a second pair from the maker 'MaGaosi' since the first one he sent were defective. I'll be posting a review within a few weeks along side the BK50 and the 808's.


coil said:


> Yeah 808 are great for the price and best IEM atm I`m owning (in modified configuration) but *I wish someone could compare 808 vs. BK35 vs. BK50 to find out which out of them is "best"*, so we could give better recommendation and ppl don`t have to modify them to get sound right.
> Btw, I`m having a blast with _The Mars Volta _atm, they sound near "perfect" with little amping, right tips and closed front vent holes.
> 
> Btw, about 808 using Piston2.1 tips - I think they do not sell them anymore with silicone tips with wide bore like they were? Any info on that? They seem to have now "round-shaped" brown silicone tips. Guess I have to find alternative to recommend for 808 owners. Got to check out my tips collection, I think I might have some similar tips to P2.1 originals.
> ...


 
  
 I finally have all three at hand, but won't be posting the reviews until a few weeks later. A little hint I can say is that the BK50's can easily be inserted deeper with smaller tips and sounds great! especially the MIDS! .....very similar inserts as the KZ ATE. The BK50 can easily be a keeper for those with medium to large ears for comfort and I already like them better then the Xiaomi Triple hybrid with the similar housing! .....I promise a full review within a few weeks!


----------



## Longnotes

waveriderhawaii said:


> HLSX 808 are great for R&R. Listening to Bauahaus Ziggy Stardust on them now and before that Led Zep. They are full range, with decent bass, mids are just a punani hair recessed, and treble for days. Check out these posts for some mini reviews by @1clearhead
> avd the RAW mod by @CoiL
> . While I don't own the Fidue A65, I would think the 808 will kick those in the balls. Search this thread for more info.
> 
> ...




Thanks, might order one and i hope they weren't joking that it's comparable to a k3003


----------



## MuZo2

longnotes said:


> Thanks, might order one and i hope they weren't joking that it's comparable to a k3003


 

 Good luck


----------



## brokentofu

What would be the best IEM in the <=$30 range for running? Inline microphone is a requirement, high durability and stay putness is also a must. Thank you for any suggestions. I listen to house, chillstep, classical, and hiphop.


----------



## Lurk650

brokentofu said:


> What would be the best IEM in the <=$30 range for running? Inline microphone is a requirement, high durability and stay putness is also a must. Thank you for any suggestions. I listen to house, chillstep, classical, and hiphop.


 
 Haven't heard them but these seem to get a lot of praise, the Tennmak Pro
  
*http://tinyurl.com/hhswq83*


----------



## Lurk650

Just got my DQSM D2 about 30 min ago. Simply....BEAUTIFUL. Seems like a super solid build and the SQ is just superb
  
 Ok, the stem of the 3.5 is can come loose ruining the sound. I can tighten and its perfect of course. Waiting to see if I'll just leave be or if Easy can send me a replacement.


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> Haven't heard them but these seem to get a lot of praise, the Tennmak Pro
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/hhswq83*


 
 Yes, I love my Tennmak Pro for running, but they don't say specifically water proof or water resistant, so maybe not appropriate for a one-ane-only running earphone.


----------



## Temple

lurk650 said:


> Just got my DQSM D2 about 30 min ago. Simply....BEAUTIFUL. Seems like a super solid build and the SQ is just superb


 
  
 Can not wait to hear your impressions on how they compare to the TK13 )


----------



## To.M

brokentofu
I am waiting for QKZ W1 PRO for my running, they are recommended here, I have no idea if they the best up to 30usd but they ridiculously cheap - 8usd so no worry when they get damaged. In addition, in their description, they are advertised as waterproof.


----------



## B9Scrambler

to.m said:


> brokentofu
> I am waiting for QKZ W1 PRO for my running, the are recommended here, I have no idea if they the best up to 3usd but they ridiculously cheap - 8usd so no worry when they get damaged. In addition, in their description, they are advertised as waterproof.




Woo! W1 Pro is a great cheapo iem


----------



## brokentofu

What's the difference between pro and regular?


----------



## B9Scrambler

brokentofu said:


> What's the difference between pro and regular?




There isn't a regular one as far as I'm aware. I think the Pro is just going along with the recent trend of "proing"; M6 Pro, Tennmak Pro, etc.

The Brainwavz XFIT XF-200 could also be good for running. Basically the same physical design at the W1. They have a less balanced sound (strong bass and treble) and no removable cable, but an awesome case and a slew of good accessories.


----------



## Lurk650

temple said:


> Can not wait to hear your impressions on how they compare to the TK13 )


 
 Simple put, my TK13 have about 250 hours on them....the D2 have 1 Hour....the D2 is my  new favorite. The sound stage is huge, the clarity is crisp, the bass is deep, the mids (with white filter) are forward and detailed, highs are slightly bright but tolerable. Separation is great. Overall these are a definite league above the TK13.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

My endgame:


----------



## Podster

oopswrongplanet said:


> My endgame:




And looks like the beginning of this you man's audio journey


----------



## robervaul

oopswrongplanet said:


> My endgame:


 
 I prefer this. LOL


----------



## audio123

will post my impressions on boarseman cx98s and musicmaker tw1 later.


----------



## Niyologist

How good is the DQSM D2? Is it 2000J good?


----------



## carltonh

Since the Vivo XE800 was hyped two years ago at $99, it is now under $27, so for those who have it and some of the current sub $50 favorites, how well has it aged for 1/3 of its price from 2014?


----------



## Niyologist

Has anyone tried the ZhiYin Z2015/Z2016 Hybrid IEM? Of not. Then I'll buy it next week. Or the DQSM D2.


----------



## bhazard

carltonh said:


> Since the Vivo XE800 was hyped two years ago at $99, it is now under $27, so for those who have it and some of the current sub $50 favorites, how well has it aged for 1/3 of its price from 2014?


 
 Careful, the vast majority of those are not the same as the original. If it doesn't have the movable metal nozzle, it's a fake.
  
 With that said, it's very good, but a lot of these ~$30 hybrids have met or surpassed it.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> Has anyone tried the ZhiYin Z2015/Z2016 Hybrid IEM? Of not. Then I'll buy it next week. Or the DQSM D2.


 
 I believe @crabdog ordered one?


----------



## kimD

Finally get what i'd want for TFZ - Series 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://hisonicears.weebly.com/tfz-series-1.html


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> I believe @crabdog
> ordered one?



I should have my z2016 on Monday.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I wasn't impressed with the BK35's either. I've received a second pair from the maker 'MaGaosi' since the first one he sent were defective. I'll be posting a review within a few weeks along side the BK50 and the 808's.
> 
> I finally have all three at hand, but won't be posting the reviews until a few weeks later. A little hint I can say is that the BK50's can easily be inserted deeper with smaller tips and sounds great! especially the MIDS! .....very similar inserts as the KZ ATE. The BK50 can easily be a keeper for those with medium to large ears for comfort and I already like them better then the Xiaomi Triple hybrid with the similar housing! .....I promise a full review within a few weeks!


 

 Don't forget your Hawaiian brother when you get the reviews up. PM me if you can when you put them up. So looking forward to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Is the "Xiaomi Triple hybrid" the "1MORE Triple Driver"?
  
  


coil said:


> Yeah 808 are great for the price and best IEM atm I`m owning (in modified configuration) but I wish someone could compare 808 vs. BK35 vs. BK50 to find out which out of them is "best", so we could give better recommendation and ppl don`t have to modify them to get sound right.
> Btw, I`m having a blast with _The Mars Volta _atm, they sound near "perfect" with little amping, right tips and closed front vent holes.
> 
> Btw, about 808 using Piston2.1 tips - I think they do not sell them anymore with silicone tips with wide bore like they were? Any info on that? They seem to have now "round-shaped" brown silicone tips. Guess I have to find alternative to recommend for 808 owners. Got to check out my tips collection, I think I might have some similar tips to P2.1 originals.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your tip suggestions. I am so close to pulling the plug for those creative tips you suggested. $12 seems a bit steep. The info you post here is awesome dude. Thanks.
  
 www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-Replacement-Earbud-Ear-Tips-for-HS-930i2-HS-930i-Earphone-Earplug-Headset-Eartips-Headphones/32611806077.html
  


longnotes said:


> Thanks, might order one and i hope they weren't joking that it's comparable to a k3003


 
  
 You will love them. I have heard a few people say they are a bit too bassy. I can tell you from my experience this is in no way true. It must be their sources.
  


alex cy said:


> I've got SUR-S530 (and s520) from ebay few weeks ago. Impressive sound quality: good bass and trebles, neutral mids. Airy and detailed.
> Overall quality is good + detachable cables. Was not expected from JBMmj brand
> 
> Another gemstone in my collection - Vivo XE800 (same biocellulose driver as GR07), on Ali for only 27$.
> http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.30010708.3.2.9oC4Oc&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10039_10037_10017_507_10032_10040,searchweb201603_7&btsid=815d91a7-487e-45dd-8763-a22f7e963e27


 
  
 Second favorite earphone I own. They kick butt. Weird inserting them and kinda hard to take out is my biggest complaint.
  


bhazard said:


> Careful, the vast majority of those are not the same as the original. If it doesn't have the movable metal nozzle, it's a fake.
> 
> With that said, it's very good, but a lot of these ~$30 hybrids have met or surpassed it.


 
  
  
 I bought two VIVO XE800 from that seller when they were $29. They have the rotating metal nozzle. Seller has almost 10K feedback at 99.2% positive.


----------



## audio123

Initial impression of the MusicMaker TW1:
Very fast response and decent soundstage. Mids are slightly forward overall on the bright side. The build quality is decent. Came in with silicon and foam tips in a triangular pouch


----------



## waveriderhawaii

bhazard said:


> Careful, the vast majority of those are not the same as the original. If it doesn't have the movable metal nozzle, it's a fake.
> 
> With that said, it's very good, but *a lot of these ~$30 hybrids have met or surpassed it*.


 
  
  
 In your opinion, which ones in particular?


----------



## Lurk650

Lol about to delete Aliexpress app from my phone. Ordered the MusicMaker T71 to come with my replacement D2 cable grrr


----------



## Gracesheng

*The Editor wrote:* Looking for a new active noise-cancelling, wireless headphone? Take a look at *@Jupit3r*'s latest review of the Ausdom ANC7 *here* to see why he says "_There’s a lot to love about the Ausdom ANC7. They offer enjoyable and balanced sound, especially if your music choice is more towards pop than classical."_
  
 Review for Ausdom ANC7:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-anc7-active-noise-cancelling-wireless-bluetooth-headphone/reviews/16149
  
 One PM today for the size of the ear cups of Ausdom ANC7, the Active Noise Cancelling Headphone. Then I asked my colleague to make this picture. Just take a moment to check it. 
  

  
 What's more, Our amazon US seller offers a discount for Ausdom ANC7, because I got an request of discount code for this item. 
  
*$15 Off Code: P3HTPS8F*
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ERMHI2E  
  
 Ausdom ANC7 is also available in Amazon Amazon* UK*,  Amazon* CA*, Amazon *DE*, Amazon *JP*:


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> Lol about to delete Aliexpress app from my phone. Ordered the MusicMaker T71 to come with my replacement D2 cable grrr




Haha well done, ordered like a boss, we await feedback yay!


----------



## kvad

redjohn456 said:


> Actually, there is a reason why we are being recommended to hold off on Rose iems. I have been talking to the team behind Rose line up (like the actual Rose tech company - Really cool bunch of guys, they are really down to earth and they want to do good by the customers). But having said I would hold off on ordering the really high end rose iems for just a while more. Trust me it will be worth it
> 
> I will be getting the entire high end line up and will give detailed reviews and impressions then, but for now, I think some kinks are still being worked out on their end so I would hold off, until you have a good return policy if you don't like what you are hearing. Thats all I have to say on that matter


 
  
 Ah, it's been more than a week already! They must have gotten everything fixed by now right? : )
 On a more serious note - any (rough) idea when it would be a good time to pick one up?


----------



## Pastapipo

Just came back from e-earphone (thanks for the recommendation @goodluck4u!). 
 Found a dragonfly 1.0 DAC for just $20. This thing is unbelievable, huge upgrade from my Sony Vaio onboard dac, which sounds muddy and congested now. 
 I'm in love.


----------



## loomisjohnson

audio123 said:


> Initial impression of the MusicMaker TW1:
> Very fast response and decent soundstage. Mids are slightly forward overall on the bright side. The build quality is decent. Came in with silicon and foam tips in a triangular pouch



How's the Bass quality/quantity? Isolation?


----------



## audio123

loomisjohnson said:


> How's the Bass quality/quantity? Isolation?


 
 Bass is quite tight and sufficient bass. Isolation is average.


----------



## audio123

any takers?


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> any takers?




Sorry what is the name for 2nd pic?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> any takers?


 
 Both interesting and a lovely cable on the blue iem but man that shiny paint looks awful.


----------



## audio123

yhs dd ba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 yeap quite awful


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> yhs dd ba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm still interested in these double dynamic for under $15.
http://tinyurl.com/htl42su


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> any takers?




I can't found that info for that blue IEM..


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> I can't found that info for that blue IEM..


 

http://tinyurl.com/hfhgfkv


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> http://tinyurl.com/hfhgfkv




Thanks, that cable worth over $30 IMO


----------



## audio123

burning in my tw1 now


----------



## audio123

@crabdog do u like tk maple or vjjb k4? had the k4 today and find them pretty good!


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> @crabdog do u like tk maple or vjjb k4? had the k4 today and find them pretty good!


 
 The maples are still on my wishlist unfortunately haven't been able to get them yet.  K4 is still one of my favorites and I love everything about them: the packaging/accessories, build quality, sound signature and price.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> The maples are still on my wishlist unfortunately haven't been able to get them yet.  K4 is still one of my favorites and I love everything about them: the packaging/accessories, build quality, sound signature and price.


 

 yes I will do a review on the k4 if i have time. btw boarseman cx98s seems like the big brother of k4 in terms of sound


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> yes I will do a review on the k4 if i have time. btw boarseman cx98s seems like the big brother of k4 in terms of sound


 
 Looking forward to your K4 review. The boarsman cx98s I haven't heard anything of except on audiobudget. If they're similar but better than the K4 then I would probably love them. I've got too many other things to work through at the moment though, like the new KZ, maples, an amp (maybe fiio A3) and later on possibly the DQSM D2.... Not a whole lot but my budget is very limited at the moment.


----------



## HiFiChris

crabdog said:


> > Originally Posted by *audio123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Both interesting and a lovely cable on the blue iem but man that shiny paint looks awful.


 
  
 I actually think it looks nice.


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello, some questions Headfiers
I want to buy Soundmagic E80, is Penonaudio or Amazon.uk an authorized dealer of Soundmagic?Is it worth wait for E80C or buy the normal version without mic (for durability issues)? , because i have an E10 that is still going strong after 2 years with everyday use and gym and then i bought a E10M version and after only 2 weeks the side of the mic just died.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Looking forward to your K4 review. The boarsman cx98s I haven't heard anything of except on audiobudget. If they're similar but better than the K4 then I would probably love them. I've got too many other things to work through at the moment though, like the new KZ, maples, an amp (maybe fiio A3) and later on possibly the *DQSM D2*.... Not a whole lot but my budget is very limited at the moment.


 
 all in for the d2!


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> any takers?




The T71 I ordered last night from Easy. He's sending it with my replacement D2 cable. 

Yes, the D2 are simply fantastic.


----------



## carltonh

crabdog said:


> I'm still interested in these double dynamic for under $15.
> http://tinyurl.com/htl42su


 
 I've got them. Too odd an EQ balance with a large hump from midbass to midrange with insufficient subbass and treble. Think KZ ZN1 Mini, but that sound curve even more exaggerated and not as good.


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I wasn't impressed with the BK35's either. I've received a second pair from the maker 'MaGaosi' since the first one he sent were defective. I'll be posting a review within a few weeks along side the BK50 and the 808's.
> 
> I finally have all three at hand, but won't be posting the reviews until a few weeks later. A little hint I can say is that the BK50's can easily be inserted deeper with smaller tips and sounds great! especially the MIDS! .....very similar inserts as the KZ ATE. The BK50 can easily be a keeper for those with medium to large ears for comfort and I already like them better then the *Xiaomi Triple hybrid* with the similar housing! .....I promise a full review within a few weeks!


 
  
 Oops!.....meant to say the *1more triple hybrid*!


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> Don't forget your Hawaiian brother when you get the reviews up. PM me if you can when you put them up. So looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You got it! I'll keep you informed!.....And, you're right! I meant to say the *"1more triple hybrid."*
  
 It was a long and exhausting week at work.


----------



## yawg

Guys,
  
 I have a question about a USB OTG cable I want to order from Ali, this one:
  
 http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-mini-USB-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier/32383193394.html
  
 Does it work like a regular OTG cable, has one of you experience with it?
  
 I have a working config but it's very clumsy so I'm looking for a short handy solution to connect my smartphone to the DAC of my FiiO E7.
  

  
 Thanks.


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> Good to hear You having same improvements! Did You closed them with glue or with tape? I recommend it seal properly withgel-superglue if You like it.
> Also try P2 brownie tips too if You have them.


 
 I put a piece of duct tape to cover the hole. It works well.
 I am not brave enough to use superglue right now, Btw, what is it inside the hole? Is it safe to to put super glue in there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I have some Piston 3 tips but unfortunately they are not the same as Piston 2.1 tips...
 Waiting for the creative tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


coil said:


> Forgot to add 3rd point - try amping 808 because dynamic in it requires little above average power I believe. At least after upgrading DX50 opamps it made very noticeable difference.
> Atm listening _David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0_ and everything sounds great! Orchestral instruments and bass are full and powerful sounding, vocals not cold anymore and have very natural sound.


 
 +1
 On mid-gain with my modded DX90, 808 sounds very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, difficult to press the Stop button.


----------



## Longnotes

yawg said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question about a USB OTG cable I want to order from Ali, this one:
> 
> ...




I actually ordered the same cable from the same seller for my c5d about month ago. It hasn't arrived yet but i'll report it here if you don't mind waiting


----------



## crabdog

carltonh said:


> I've got them. Too odd an EQ balance with a large hump from midbass to midrange with insufficient subbass and treble. Think KZ ZN1 Mini, but that sound curve even more exaggerated and not as good.


 
 Thanks for the info. I'll give them a miss.


----------



## AhmedouviX

looking for a budget 30-40$ dap, what do you recommend?


----------



## kimD

ahmedouvix said:


> looking for a budget 30-40$ dap, what do you recommend?




Metal body seem like good
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/qEbUVbIf

Top up little and get it 24bit
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/beqe6reQ


----------



## 452293

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I wasn't impressed with the BK35's either. I've received a second pair from the maker 'MaGaosi' since the first one he sent were defective. I'll be posting a review within a few weeks along side the BK50 and the 808's.
> 
> I finally have all three at hand, but won't be posting the reviews until a few weeks later. A little hint I can say is that the BK50's can easily be inserted deeper with smaller tips and sounds great! especially the MIDS! .....very similar inserts as the KZ ATE. The BK50 can easily be a keeper for those with medium to large ears for comfort and I already like them better then the Xiaomi Triple hybrid with the similar housing! .....I promise a full review within a few weeks!




I look forward to your BK50 review. It's said tune to sounds like JVC HA-FX1200.


----------



## teston

pastapipo said:


> Just came back from e-earphone (thanks for the recommendation @goodluck4u
> !).
> Found a dragonfly 1.0 DAC for just $20. This thing is unbelievable, huge upgrade from my Sony Vaio onboard dac, which sounds muddy and congested now.
> I'm in love.



Can you share how to get that tiny dad? I'm interested.


----------



## audio123

I would wholeheartedly recommend Boarseman CX98S


----------



## mochill

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=520754781383042&substory_index=0&id=497383107053543


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello, some questions Headfiers
 I want to buy Soundmagic E80, is Penonaudio or Amazon.uk an authorized dealer of Soundmagic?Is it worth wait for E80C or buy the normal version without mic (for durability issues)? , because i have an E10 that is still going strong after 2 years with everyday use and gym and then i bought a E10M version and after only 2 weeks the side of the mic just died.
  
 Im sorry for repost but noone answered and i need you opinions!!!


----------



## Gosod

these blue headphones remind shure se535?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

1clearhead said:


> You got it! I'll keep you informed!.....And, you're right! I meant to say the *"1more triple hybrid."*
> 
> It was a long and exhausting week at work.


 
  
  
 I bought the BK50 and another 808. Magaosi made me a deal I couldn't refuse. Will PM you the details.
  
 Was laughing at everyone getting addicted to the Chinese earphones just a few weeks ago. Now I have bought 6. I'm done buying them for like the 4th time.


----------



## Lurk650

salmonelas said:


> Hello, some questions Headfiers
> 
> I want to buy Soundmagic E80, is Penonaudio or Amazon.uk an authorized dealer of Soundmagic?Is it worth wait for E80C or buy the normal version without mic (for durability issues)? , because i have an E10 that is still going strong after 2 years with everyday use and gym and then i bought a E10M version and after only 2 weeks the side of the mic just died.
> 
> Im sorry for repost but noone answered and i need you opinions!!!




E80 sounds good, but it is boring and un-engaging. I gave it to my buddy and it broke after a few months. Got stuck in his drawer, yanked and the cable ripped from the housing.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I wasn't impressed with the BK35's either. I've received a second pair from the maker 'MaGaosi' since the first one he sent were defective. I'll be posting a review within a few weeks along side the BK50 and the 808's.
> ...


 
 Waiting eagerly for Your review and comparison 808 vs. BK50 !!! I`m already suspecting I`m still going to get BK50 despite I`m having truly hi-fi experience with modded 808 ;P
  


fabi said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear You having same improvements! Did You closed them with glue or with tape? I recommend it seal properly withgel-superglue if You like it.
> ...


 
 That`s why I underlined gel-superglue - it doesn`t flow through the hole onto driver membrane and "sticks" inside hole. It must be GEL-superglue!
  


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to add 3rd point - try amping 808 because dynamic in it requires little above average power I believe. At least after upgrading DX50 opamps it made very noticeable difference.
> ...


 
 Try it @ high gain too  On modded DX5X I get best result on max gain with lower volume.


----------



## Salmonelas

lurk650 said:


> E80 sounds good, but it is boring and un-engaging. I gave it to my buddy and it broke after a few months. Got stuck in his drawer, yanked and the cable ripped from the housing.


 
 I love my Havi B3 pro1 old ,so i want something similar in terms of soundstage imaging separation details but with mic if possible (and always below 80 euros).And i have in mind the reviews of twister6 and peter123 for E80.
 Do you have any other suggestion?


----------



## Paulpark222

Here's my impression of Zhiyin QT5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/zhiyin-qt5/reviews/16247
  

  
  
 Paul


----------



## HiFiChris

@Salmonelas
  
 I think the B3 Pro 1 outperforms the SoundMAGIC E80.
  
 Nothing with these requirements comes into my mind, however you could use an adapter (https://www.amazon.de/Belkin-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Adapter-Mikrofon-Apple-iPhone/dp/B0042YQ4IC) or if you have advanced soldering skills/know someone who does, your Havi could be transformed into an in-ear with remote and microphone.


----------



## Salmonelas

@HiFiChris
  
 Oh that is a bummer...but still i will buy them LOL!
 I have a very positive experience with E10 and i just love that cable.Also i like that are small and they fit under my helmet when im on my bike.
 Do you know if Penonaudio are an authorized resseler?or Amazon.uk?
  
 Thanks


----------



## HiFiChris

salmonelas said:


> @HiFiChris
> 
> Oh that is a bummer...but still i will buy them LOL!
> I have a very positive experience with E10 and i just love that cable.


 
  
 It will be an upgrade from the E10 for sure, just not reaching B3 Pro I performance and soundstage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


> Do you know if Penonaudio are an authorized resseler?or Amazon.uk?


 
  
 I am not 100% sure whether Penon is or not (but they're still a very reliable shop), but think Amazon.co.uk is.


----------



## Salmonelas

@HiFiChris
  
 Well ill guess i will buy them and then post some opinions on them,although many have already,but what the heck!
  
 The main problem i have is that the E10M i bought after 2 weeks broke to side of the mic in the joint where tha cable and mic are connected.Obviously a bad quality control or bad build quality.So im a little woried if the new E80C has same quality control or build issues with the mic.


----------



## audio123

paulpark222 said:


> Here's my impression of Zhiyin QT5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thank you for addressing these issues!


----------



## audio123

V1 and K4 are very good efforts from VJJB.


----------



## SilentCinema

paulpark222 said:


> Here's my impression of Zhiyin QT5.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/zhiyin-qt5/reviews/16247
> 
> ...




Interesting review.


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> That`s why I underlined gel-superglue - it doesn`t flow through the hole onto driver membrane and "sticks" inside hole. It must be GEL-superglue!
> 
> 
> Try it @ high gain too  On modded DX5X I get best result on max gain with lower volume.


 
 Roger that! My bad.


----------



## AhmedouviX

kimd said:


> Metal body seem like good
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/qEbUVbIf
> 
> ...


 
 the ONN X5 is better than xduoo x2 ?


----------



## kimD

ahmedouvix said:


> the ONN X5 is better than xduoo x2 ?




Not too sure, maybe you need check those reviews here


----------



## audio123

ahmedouvix said:


> the ONN X5 is better than xduoo x2 ?


 

 personally i feel x2 sounds nicer than x3 so i believe it will sound better than the onn x5(have not tried the onn b4)


----------



## crabdog

Umm that ONN X5 is tempting. I'm getting pretty tired of trying to navigate folders with the XDuoo X2.


----------



## RedTwilight

salmonelas said:


> I love my Havi B3 pro1 old ,so i want something similar in terms of soundstage imaging separation details but with mic if possible (and always below 80 euros).And i have in mind the reviews of twister6 and peter123 for E80.
> Do you have any other suggestion?


 
  
 Haha Havi is still one of my favourites 2 years on. So far haven't found anything that can even touch the Havi in terms of soundstage. 
  


hifichris said:


> @Salmonelas
> 
> I think the B3 Pro 1 outperforms the SoundMAGIC E80.
> 
> Nothing with these requirements comes into my mind, however you could use an adapter (https://www.amazon.de/Belkin-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Adapter-Mikrofon-Apple-iPhone/dp/B0042YQ4IC) or if you have advanced soldering skills/know someone who does, your Havi could be transformed into an in-ear with remote and microphone.


 
  
 Had the opportunity to try the E80 last year, felt that it lacked the refinement of even Havi though, so ended up not getting it.


----------



## Salmonelas

Yeah Havis i see are still the King of budget,i had very long time that  i didnt read Headfi in general,but seeing this it makes me happy that i have them but on the other hand...there are still no other alternatives in this price range.


----------



## MuZo2

With proper fit and good pair sure they are, I had one bad pair with really bad channel matching and I couldnt understand the hype around it. With second pair its lot better.


----------



## audio123

salmonelas said:


> Yeah Havis i see are still the King of budget,i had very long time that  i didnt read Headfi in general,but seeing this it makes me happy that i have them but on the other hand...there are still no other alternatives in this price range.


 

 havi and ostry are king of budget


----------



## MuZo2

Dont forget RE0 they are relaunched on massdrop. Their tonality and openness are unmatched in that price range.


----------



## Saoshyant

Here's hoping the RE-00 is decent.


----------



## Biachplz

Hello!

Is there any cheap neutral iems i can consider? I have the Vsonic GR07 Classics so that is my point of reference to neutral and slight warm. I also searched the thread, the Havi seems to have a lot of build quality issues.


----------



## HiFiChris

Fostex TE-02.


----------



## mochill

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1336332556383792&substory_index=73&id=100000211808772


----------



## Biachplz

hifichris said:


> Fostex TE-02.




Read your review, unfortunately they seem to have been discontinued?


----------



## HiFiChris

biachplz said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Fostex TE-02.
> ...


 
  
 Arrrgh, dang it.
  
 The Pioneer SE-CL331 is the same model (OEM by Fostex for Pioneer), maybe you will be able to find some left stock of that particular model.
  
  
 Models that come into my mind as well:
  
 KZ HDS1: Balanced and smooth, priced below $10. Small soundstage though.

 Earmax ER580: On the slightly warmer and darker side of neutral. Pretty cheap with just $20 iIrc. Downside: rolled-off sub-bass; I have ordered 4 of them and as gifts for the fam and two of the Earmax's have had slight imbalance and also slightly differed in terms of treble quantity.

 MEE A151: On the slightly warmer and darker side of neutral. Smooth and easy-going, large soundstage. Rolled-off sub-bass though.

 SoundMAGIC PL 50: Pretty balanced, just a little added bass and darkness. Cable could be more supple though and the eartips look weird (but seal well).


----------



## To.M

crabdog said:


> Umm that ONN X5 is tempting. I'm getting pretty tired of trying to navigate folders with the XDuoo X2.




I ordered Benjie S5, X2 was crossed out of my wish list due to its freaky UI  if Benjie turns out to be ok,it will stay with me, if not, then I will sell it and take a closer look at ONN X5


----------



## nolife1123

to.m said:


> I ordered Benjie S5, X2 was crossed out of my wish list due to its freaky UI  if Benjie turns out to be ok,it will stay with me, if not, then I will sell it and take a closer look at ONN X5


 
 Please do let us know what you think of it, haven't seen anyone review it yet but it looks rather great!


----------



## yawg

Hi,
  
 Just curious. Anybody has any experience with the BossHiFi B8 already? My pair has landed, waiting for the postman.
  
 Hope I won't have to pay that atrocious import tax again: 18.60€ extra for my 41€ refurb FiiO E7! 13€ handling cost and the rest is tax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So if they check my next item, some 7€ earbuds I can expect another 13€ "handling" ...
  

  
 These cans look awesome. I hope the two reviews I read are not fake. I'd prefer real experience reports in this thread, anyway.


----------



## wastan

ahmedouvix said:


> looking for a budget 30-40$ dap, what do you recommend?




I've got the AGPtEK B03 and it sounds good with incredible battery life.


----------



## goodluck4u

yawg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious. Anybody has any experience with the BossHiFi B8 already? My pair has landed, waiting for the postman.
> 
> ...




My B8 reaches more than 200 hours. 
it has great vocals, wide (huge) sound stage, normal bass and hight resolution. 
B8 at first impression might smell vinegar.

IMHO, B8 suits for vocal and acoustic sound.
its mid and treble are very good with comfortable warm tendency.

it is easy to understand to use b8 after at least a few hours to burn.


----------



## To.M

nolife1123 said:


> Please do let us know what you think of it, haven't seen anyone review it yet but it looks rather great!




yes, sir! I hope I will have nothing but good news to report 

there is a dedicated thread about Benjie:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805115/benjie-s5-offical-thread/0_30


----------



## Sniperbombers

has anyone ever gotten a chance to test these interesting sets of headphones?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Wooden-HiFi-Hybrid-7-Drivers-50mm-Dynamic-Driver-6-Balanced-Armature-BA-Units-Hi-Fi/32651389818.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.fAhLV2&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_4_10037_10017_507_10032,searchweb201603_2&btsid=1bd2970d-9d25-48ea-b064-f9e202af27b5


----------



## slowpickr

No one is probably going to care about this, but anyway here is my review of the Brainwavz BLU-200:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-200/reviews/16254


----------



## jim723

goodluck4u said:


> it has great vocals, wide (huge) sound stage, normal bass and hight resolution.
> B8 at first impression might smell vinegar.
> 
> IMHO, B8 suits for vocal and acoustic sound.
> ...


 
  
 I have noticed these B8 for a while. It seems that they have the kind of sound that I would like. How is the comfort and fit? Do they fit people with larger hat size? I hope the headband can extend long enough so the ear cups can reach to the bottom part of my ears. Thanks.


----------



## Biachplz

hifichris said:


> Arrrgh, dang it.
> 
> 
> The Pioneer SE-CL331 is the same model (OEM by Fostex for Pioneer), maybe you will be able to find some left stock of that particular model.
> ...




Given that i live in Singapore, its relatively hard to find anything on amazon that ships to SG without costing an arm or a leg. Thanks for your suggestions, unfortunately the Meeelectronics(now known as MEE audio) A151 has long been out of production, as well as the pioneer oem version discontinued. Ah well its fine i can settle with my RHA S500 as a fun iem. Visited Germany 2 years back and it was really a fun place, the beer and pork knuckle was fantastic 

Seeing your profile, please bless me with your knowledge hahaha! I plan to have my headphone endgame with the Sennheiser HD600 + Schiit Modi Uber(now upgraded to 4490 awwwwyeahhhh) + Schiit Magni, and perhaps an upgrade to my Vsonic GR07 being the Etymotic ER4SR or the Alclair Reference CIEM. Do you think these are good iems for a neutral setup?


----------



## 1clearhead

chongjc said:


> I look forward to your BK50 review. *It's said tune to sounds like JVC HA-FX1200*.


 
 My friend has the JVC HA-FX1200 and I'm going to go "head-to-head" with his today at lunchtime!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  


waveriderhawaii said:


> I bought the BK50 and another 808. Magaosi made me a deal I couldn't refuse. Will PM you the details.
> 
> Was laughing at everyone getting addicted to the Chinese earphones just a few weeks ago. Now I have bought 6. *I'm done buying them for like the 4th time*.


 
  
 I said the same thing 3 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


coil said:


> Waiting eagerly for Your review and comparison 808 vs. BK50 !!! I`m already suspecting I`m still going to get BK50 despite I`m having truly hi-fi experience with modded 808


 
  
 Yea, since the nozzles are long, the "small Auvio silicone tips with the RED inner ring" did it for me! ......and I'm usually a medium tip user, but medium fits too big in this case, so one size smaller does the trick and seals the deal!
  

  
https://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Small-Silicone-Replace-Tips/dp/B00N53JEXI/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1466391329&sr=1-2&keywords=auvio+silicone+tips
  
 By far, the soundstage is bigger than everything 'MaGaosi' has dished out! .....Very W-I-D-E soundstage! Midrange is livelier and more expressive compared to the 808's (unmodded).
  
 I've been using them on the subway train to and from work and today will compare it to my friends JVC HA-FX1200 at lunchtime.
  
 Unfortunately, the BK35's will be part of a bad review when comparing to the BK50 and 808's. Review will be within a week, or two.


----------



## goodluck4u

jim723 said:


> I have noticed these B8 for a while. It seems that they have the kind of sound that I would like. How is the comfort and fit? Do they fit people with larger hat size? I hope the headband can extend long enough so the ear cups can reach to the bottom part of my ears. Thanks.


 
  
 As B8 is a lightweight headphone, 326g, it is good to use it for long time but  its armband might be shorter than normal headphones.  Then, it might be hard to fit big heads.
  
 Its pad size is 40 mm x 63mm of its inner and 80mm x 100mm of its outer.
 Its earphads quality is soft and good.


----------



## 1clearhead

So, I finally recieved the KZ-ZS3 just to find out it came *defective!* The right side is way louder, the screen is missing, and there's a rattling noise inside the housing.
  
 .....yes, I did return them in exchange for another ZS3, but "QC" has always been an issue with KZ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I did get to hear them for a little and they might be the best sounding KZ, by far!....if only they can get the "QC" under control!
  


 Well? I'll be waiting for the next one.....hope "QC" won't be a factor, again!


----------



## Riisalat

In reference to what has been going on with HCK and knocking people in person about their opinions.

While we are on thr topic of HCK and bringing business into the thread, i would like to post something too. I saw the picture of the QT5 and i was wondering HCK is still at this ? HCK is still knocking people and ... threatening them ?

So it comes down to why do u say still threatening them. A few weeks back in the dqsm d2 thread, a lot of people were talking about the qt5 and dqsm comparison and i posted that if i was the only one who though the qt5 was ugly. Well yeah, i still do think its ugly, everyone makes ugly headphones once in a while. And i was going on with life only to recieve a text a few days later,from HCK. Asking me about my actions and stuff like if I own it, why do i talk about it and why is this relevant there.

I have been hearing 'rumours' about HCK fanboys and people who are smearing over other iems to give HCK business often in exchange for free stuff. These were stuff i sensed in the dqsm thread and in this thread too, things that go beyond the iem and feels more personal. It is disgusting.

So, here is a tip for all the businesses coming from china, let us do our thing and talk about it. If you decide to send someone something for review thats great but don't expect them to smear other iems. And again please have some slighy manners, nobody is talking bad of something because of being turned down free samples.

I hope this serves as a statement to all businesses coming from out there, i hope you have the least amount of respect before coming to our own happy little community and threatening us one by one and putting us against each other. Im tired of your horrible stuff ( i wrote sh i t ) HCK, i told you to stop that day. I didnt want to post this but you clearly didnt stop.


----------



## CoiL

salmonelas said:


> Yeah Havis i see are still the King of budget,i had very long time that  i didnt read Headfi in general,but seeing this it makes me happy that i have them but on the other hand...there are still no other alternatives in this price range.


 
 I think certainly there are alternatives in that price range and better budget kings but B3P1 fans just keep hyping and stay "stuck" with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Let me remind that there are already very many cheap DD+BA IEM`s out there that have better resolution and micro-details due to BA used.


muzo2 said:


> With proper fit and good pair sure they are, I had one bad pair with really bad channel matching and I couldnt understand the hype around it. With second pair its lot better.


 
 I also had them but I didn`t have amp and didn`t plan to buy it just to amp only those IEM`s. Without amping they had great soundstage but sounded somewhat anemic, bass was lacking, thin and not natural sounding. Decided to sell them and don`t regret.
  
 I`m going to probably get Magaosi BK50 next month and if it`s even littlebit better than 808 RAW-mod, then I think it is real budget king that "beats" B3P1 in SQ @ almost half the price.
 As usual, JMHSO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  


1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting eagerly for Your review and comparison 808 vs. BK50 !!! I`m already suspecting I`m still going to get BK50 despite I`m having truly hi-fi experience with modded 808
> ...


 
 Oh man, You get me drooling already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But how is the soundstage *frontal* *depth* and layering compared to 808 (modded or unmodded both) ?


----------



## RedTwilight

coil said:


> I think certainly there are alternatives in that price range and better budget kings but B3P1 fans just keep hyping and stay "stuck" with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Definitely there are so many iems with better resolution than Havi B3P1. I just wish there were as many with that level of soundstage..


----------



## CoiL

Any idea when PMV A-01 MK2 becomes available? I might be getting these instead BK50 due to shape and nozzle since A-01 got many good reviews but had some issues that are now resolved and price is just littlebit higher. Actually I wonder how BK50 vs. A-01 MK2 is?
  


redtwilight said:


> Definitely there are so many iems with better resolution than Havi B3P1. I just wish there were as many with that level of soundstage..


 
 IMO, only soundstage is "useless" when You don`t get out details and resolution of/for it


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Any idea when PMV A-01 MK2 becomes available? I might be getting these instead BK50 due to shape and nozzle since A-01 got many good reviews but had some issues that are now resolved and price is just littlebit higher. Actually I wonder how BK50 vs. A-01 MK2 is?
> 
> IMO, only soundstage is "useless" when You don`t get out details and resolution of/for it


 
 They've been available for several days now. Might be grabbing some myself, depending on how the Z2016 turn out.
  
http://tinyurl.com/zlkzj3x


----------



## nhlean96

Is there any difference between Magaosi M1 and HLSX-808 ? They have the same shell, but the M1 seems to be more bassier, more popular sound tuning. The HLSX-808 seems to be the best choice under $50 right now for Metal, Rock, Fast tempo music, ...


----------



## ChickenButcher

I think the M1 is the version with mic


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *crabdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've been available for several days now.
> http://tinyurl.com/zlkzj3x


 
 Thanks! Didn`t know. Wish they would drop price to 60$ because otherwise it`s too close to TK13 and then I`ll rather get latter.
  


nhlean96 said:


> Is there any difference between Magaosi M1 and HLSX-808 ? They have the same shell, but the M1 seems to be more bassier, more popular sound tuning. The HLSX-808 seems to be the best choice under $50 right now for Metal, Rock, Fast tempo music, ...


 
 I`m not sure about that but maybe others talking with Magaosi can chime in or just ask from the seller.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> I think certainly there are alternatives in that price range and better budget kings but B3P1 fans just keep hyping and stay "stuck" with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The *frontal depth* is just as good, so far! And the layering can be expressed as balanced, between warm, transparent, crisp, but more active in the MIDS rather than bass-prone only when used with smaller deeper insert tips to fit perfectly in the ear canal. So far, I find the treble capable of extending higher than the 808's (but not harsh). The BK35's, in the other hand, was missing a lot of frontal depth! It was like someone slapping two transistor speakers on each side and only wishing for the best. It was just splashy and all over the place with no coherence or respect to tonality. I would take a good dynamic driver over the BK35 's any day.
  
 .....these are just my immediate thoughts as I'm still burning them in and hopefully the sound signature won't drastically change.


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> I think certainly there are alternatives in that price range and better budget kings but B3P1 fans just keep hyping and stay "stuck" with it:rolleyes:
> Let me remind that there are already very many cheap DD+BA IEM`s out there that have better resolution and micro-details due to BA used.
> I also had them but I didn`t have amp and didn`t plan to buy it just to amp only those IEM`s. Without amping they had great soundstage but sounded somewhat anemic, bass was lacking, thin and not natural sounding. Decided to sell them and don`t regret.
> 
> ...




It's not often that I disagree with you Coil but I guess that I'm one of the Havi fanboys  

I'd also like to think that I've moved on since I'm sure that I've acquire at least 50 IEM's since the Havi's and still they're one of my top performers and the best sub $100 IEM's I've heard to date. 

I also feel that it's not totally fair to judge them without having listened to them with an amp. 

As always it's all about personal preference so ymmw


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> I also feel that it's not totally fair to judge them without having listened to them with an amp.


 
 That`s why I noted it out in my subjective opinion about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did amp them through Aune T1 amp which is more powerful than DX50 but didn`t get much improvement. Guess they need proper separate amp to sound to their potential. To me though, I prefer not to have more gear with me than DX50, so, amp is not an option for me. And I still think B3P1 can`t deliver such details and resolution as DD+BA combination. 
 But again, this is just my subjective opinion and I`m not here to argue or "force" my opinion about them. 
  
 Let`s move on with discussion about other IEM`s. 
  
 Anyone can comment how first gen PMV A-01 stood up against TK13 ?


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> That`s why I noted it out in my subjective opinion about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry I misunderstood, the Aune T1 should be enough for the Havi.
  
 I agree, let's move on: The PMV A-01 i another of my favorite sub $100 IEM's so I'm also curious on how it stuck up against the TK13....


----------



## Salmonelas

peter123 said:


> Sorry I misunderstood, the Aune T1 should be enough for the Havi.
> 
> I agree, let's move on: The PMV A-01 i another of my favorite sub $100 IEM's so I'm also curious on how it stuck up against the TK13....


 
 I have a long time missing from action buying a lot of IEMs.From where do you buy them (PMV A-01 and TK13)?


----------



## crabdog

EE has another Custom in ear ranging in configs from 1DD+1BA / 2BA to 1DD+3BA / 4BA   $120-$350.
http://tinyurl.com/jgauknd


----------



## CoiL

salmonelas said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I misunderstood, the Aune T1 should be enough for the Havi.
> ...


 
 Don`t buy PMV A-01 first version... rather wait for reviews of mk2 and get MK2 version of it from penonaudio. Musicmaker TK13 is available on taobao & aliexpress.


----------



## Salmonelas

coil said:


> Don`t buy PMV A-01 first version... rather wait for reviews of mk2 and get MK2 version of it from penonaudio. Musicmaker TK13 is available on taobao & aliexpress.


 
 Thanks for info...thats why i love this forum!!!


----------



## Salmonelas

coil said:


> Don`t buy PMV A-01 first version... rather wait for reviews of mk2 and get MK2 version of it from penonaudio. Musicmaker TK13 is available on taobao & aliexpress.


 
 Also can you plz make a quick comparison between those to and Havis And Soundmagic E80? I have Havis and im thinking about E80 also.Just to understrand in what level those iems are.Also thet have good build quality?
 Thank you


----------



## peter123

salmonelas said:


> Also can you plz make a quick comparison between those to and Havis And Soundmagic E80? I have Havis and im thinking about E80 also.Just to understrand in what level those iems are.Also thet have good build quality?
> Thank you


 
 Did you see this one?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15876
  
 I agree with Coil though, go for the PMV A-01 MK2 if they're your choice.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> EE has another Custom in ear ranging in configs from 1DD+1BA / 2BA to 1DD+3BA / 4BA   $120-$350.
> http://tinyurl.com/jgauknd




Lol again new among


----------



## kiler

kimd said:


> Lol again new among


 
 Some of those details look like cotton candy lol


----------



## kimD

kiler said:


> Some of those details look like cotton candy lol




Today just bought Rose No.7 from easy and now saw these.. Lol nothing to comment


----------



## CoiL

I`m getting tired and steering away from all those EE "collected" DIY IEM`s that offer "as many BA`s as You wish". I mean C`mon - do they even do proper crossovers and testing SQ and FR graphs when they put them together or just get cheap BA`s from somewhere and slap on new "logo" and make new looking shells. To me, EE doesn`t seem anymore reliable place to buy IEM`s and I will try to get what I want straight from official dealer or maker. M2, QT5 and some other QC and issues has made me quite skeptical about IEM`s they offer. Maybe it`s just me


----------



## Salmonelas

peter123 said:


> Did you see this one?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15876
> 
> I agree with Coil though, go for the PMV A-01 MK2 if they're your choice.


 
 Hey thanks,great review as always!
 Im considering the comfort factor also,thats why im stuck with E80,i read you review in them also.I have E10 2 years and they are by far the most comfortable iem i have...ymmv offcourse.I wear them under the helmet in my bike so comfort and small casing is a must.I probably go for E80C in August.
  
 From all your experiences if an iem has mic then is most likely to brake the cable in mic section???


----------



## Pastapipo

nhlean96 said:


> Is there any difference between Magaosi M1 and HLSX-808 ? They have the same shell, but the M1 seems to be more bassier, more popular sound tuning. The HLSX-808 seems to be the best choice under $50 right now for Metal, Rock, Fast tempo music, ...




They are very good, but in my opinion the wooly accentuated bass makes them less suitable for fast rock. Coils mod does make them noticeably better, however Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm sounds better on the Zero Audio Tenores to my ears. Having said that, the HLSX 808s do sound exceptional with electronic rock. Kasabian - Fast Fuse pumps out sheer power with the 808s (imho).


----------



## jim723

goodluck4u said:


> jim723 said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed these B8 for a while. It seems that they have the kind of sound that I would like. How is the comfort and fit? Do they fit people with larger hat size? I hope the headband can extend long enough so the ear cups can reach to the bottom part of my ears. Thanks.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the information. I was afraid that the armband would be an issue.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> I`m getting tired and steering away from all those EE "collected" DIY IEM`s that offer "as many BA`s as You wish". I mean C`mon - do they even do proper crossovers and testing SQ and FR graphs when they put them together or just get cheap BA`s from somewhere and slap on new "logo" and make new looking shells. To me, EE doesn`t seem anymore reliable place to buy IEM`s and I will try to get what I want straight from official dealer or maker. M2, QT5 and some other QC and issues has made me quite skeptical about IEM`s they offer. Maybe it`s just me:rolleyes:




Easy doesn't sell the QT5, that's HCK. With the exception of the Easy M2 I believe most of his house stuff hasn't been too bad


----------



## polychroma23

My first order has arrived! I just started with this hobby, so please take my opinions with a grain of salt. Source is my Redmi 1S. Here are my OOTB impressions.
  
*ROCK Zircon* - Truly for bassheads. Amazing sound quality, but if you'd include the price, it's superb! Imho, I find treble a bit forward and piercing, but I think that'll change after some burn-in.
*Joyroom E107* - A must-have in your micro driver collection. The sound is neutral and very detailed. Some might find it boring because of its lack of bass. But hey, you get a lot of detail. One problem with mine though is that the driver is kind of loose, but can be easily fixed by some shaky movement.
*HLSX BK35 *- Currently listening to them. Sub-bass is too much, but somehow they were tamed after a few hours imo. I don't know how to describe the mids. Sometimes, it's good? Sometimes, it's not? I find their treble as forward as the Zircons which might suggest I'm treble sensitive? Soundstage is bigger than the previous two.
  
 Very nice finds, guys!


----------



## crabdog

polychroma23 said:


> My first order has arrived! I just started with this hobby, so please take my opinions with a grain of salt. Source is my Redmi 1S. Here are my OOTB impressions.
> 
> *ROCK Zircon* - Truly for bassheads. Amazing sound quality, but if you'd include the price, it's superb! Imho, I find treble a bit forward and piercing, but I think that'll change after some burn-in.
> *Joyroom E107* - A must-have in your micro driver collection. The sound is neutral and very detailed. Some might find it boring because of its lack of bass. But hey, you get a lot of detail. One problem with mine though is that the driver is kind of loose, but can be easily fixed by some shaky movement.
> ...


 
 Thanks for sharing. Let us know if your OOTB impressions change later on.


----------



## HiFiChris

biachplz said:


> Seeing your profile, please bless me with your knowledge hahaha! I plan to have my headphone endgame with the Sennheiser HD600 + Schiit Modi Uber(now upgraded to 4490 awwwwyeahhhh) + Schiit Magni, and perhaps an upgrade to my Vsonic GR07 being the Etymotic ER4SR or the Alclair Reference CIEM. Do you think these are good iems for a neutral setup?


 

 Funny that you mention the Ety and Sennheiser, as those are two headphones I personally love a lot as well (actually the 4S; don't have the new SR).

 The Ety will be as neutral as you can get with in-ears (but you will need a really deep fit to get the correct sound) and has got such an even, linear and realistic treble most in-ears fail to deliver. Imvho, the Ety is a hell of a great in-ear. Not the best in all categories bot truly excellent as an overall package and while it is not the leader in class in every single category/aspect, it is pretty good in all.


 The Sennheiser is an excellent all-rounder with a natural and balanced sound. However, it would not be _my _first choice for Metal or any other fast music genre, as its bass is rather soft and slow. I think in this price range, a Beyerdynamic DT880 Edt. 600 Ohm or AKG K702 would probably be the better way to go for this genre. Or probably a HiFiMan HE-400 that I however find to be somewhat artificial sounding to be a total all-rounder.
 Anyway, auditioning those headphones before making a purchase would be the best way to go as everybody has got a different perception and taste.
  
  


> Given that i live in Singapore, its relatively hard to find anything on amazon that ships to SG without costing an arm or a leg. Thanks for your suggestions, unfortunately the Meeelectronics(now known as MEE audio) A151 has long been out of production, as well as the pioneer oem version discontinued. Ah well its fine i can settle with my RHA S500 as a fun iem. Visited Germany 2 years back and it was really a fun place, the beer and pork knuckle was fantastic


 
  
 To my knowledge, the MEE A151 (2nd generation) is still in production - maybe you should check the MEEaudio website, afaIk they also have their own web store.


----------



## Saoshyant

The HE-400 has amazing bass for an open headphone, but the mids are a little recessed. It can compliment a more neutral headphone quite well.


----------



## HiFiChris

Yeah, I like my HE-400 a lot for Electro because of its fast, tight bass that reaches very low. I don't like it much for Rock, Pop, Metal, Jazz or Classical though.


----------



## Saoshyant

I finally sold mine due to it deserving more headtime than it got by far, still using my SennGrado which has some solid bass as well. That and various IEMs I have are solid bass options, especially enjoying the TK11 of late.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> That`s why I noted it out in my subjective opinion about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Regardless of what an artisan you are with your hands you are dead wrong with your evaluation of the Havi B3 Pro 1 coil. There is no better iem for $60 period. The Havi B3 is the Vandersteen 2CE of the portable world. An amp will really let them shine but they sound absolutely incredible on either the Cayin N5 or Shanling M5 without an amp, their sound stage, separation, low level detail is simply unmatched at the $60 price point. You have done a ton of mods on budget KZ iem's and mind you every one of those sounds better after your upgrade but no KZ to date can even begin to touch the sonic presence of the B3 and I really have to wonder when someone does not think so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I bet you do want to move on but let's and that is all good and well as this is a subjective hobby. There are guys who own iem/ciem's that run over the $1K mark who will tell you the Havi B3 Pro1 is one of the best and that is sub $100 and not just $60. Anytme you think you have found a $60 iem that competes or you even modify something <$60 and think it takes the Havi I'll be glad to asses it for you


----------



## _gl

podster said:


> Regardless of what an artisan you are with your hands you are dead wrong with your evaluation of the Havi B3 Pro 1 coil. There is no better iem for $60 period. The Havi B3 is the Vandersteen 2CE of the portable world. An amp will really let them shine but they sound absolutely incredible on either the Cayin N5 or Shanling M5 without an amp, their sound stage, separation, low level detail is simply unmatched at the $60 price point. You have done a ton of mods on budget KZ iem's and mind you every one of those sounds better after your upgrade but no KZ to date can even begin to touch the sonic presence of the B3 and I really have to wonder when someone does not think so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm tempted to try the B3 Pro 1 - but let's not forget that each copy may not sound the same, especially with Chinese (erm) 'QC' (cough).  That's the worst thing about posting here, we have no idea if we're even hearing the same SQ on our copies.  I did some Googling and the B3 Pro1 was measured as having significant driver mismatches, I'm hearing similar (but not critical) things on the Easy UES.  There is a reason why this stuff is cheap guys, and this is one of them (the other is inaccurate / fantasy specs, listing mistakes, possible shills hanging out in these threads, sloppy handling etc).


----------



## peter123

Just for the record the QT5 is offered from HCK and not EE. 

I've got both the DQSM D2 (review sample) and EE 6BA (bought) and I rank them both very high (actually the 6BA may very well be the best IEM's I've ever heard ) regardless of crossovers or not. 

I don't believe that many people have heard the 6BA yet but most comments I've seen about the DQSM are very positive. 

I for one prefer to hear things before passing any judgment on them, I wish that was the norm....


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> Just for the record the QT5 is offered from HCK and not EE.
> 
> I've got both the DQSM D2 (review sample) and EE 6BA (bought) and I rank them both very high (actually the 6BA may very well be the best IEM's I've ever heard ) regardless of crossovers or not.
> 
> ...


 

 are u referring to the 1 star review?


----------



## Paulpark222

coil said:


> Don`t buy PMV A-01 first version... rather wait for reviews of mk2 and get MK2 version of it from penonaudio. Musicmaker TK13 is available on taobao & aliexpress.


 
 Thanks for the heads up. It's tempting to try the MK2 but I'll wait more for reviews. Hope they're not bass heavy IEM.
  
  
 Paul


----------



## Podster

_gl said:


> I'm tempted to try the B3 Pro 1 - but let's not forget that each copy may not sound the same, especially with Chinese (erm) 'QC' (cough).  That's the worst thing about posting here, we have no idea if we're even hearing the same SQ on our copies.  I did some Googling and the B3 Pro1 was measured as having significant driver mismatches, I'm hearing similar (but not critical) things on the Easy UES.  There is a reason why this stuff is cheap guys, and this is one of them (the other is inaccurate / fantasy specs, listing mistakes, possible shills hanging out in these threads, sloppy handling etc).


 

 Yes, been a member since '07 and have more than 4500 post so I'm a real shill candidate. You may have read some quality issues with some B3's over the years but for the most part many are fine and I also believe if you are a daily user, I mean you listen to nothing but one iem every day then like everything else in this world it eventually breaks down and that is when you decide whether you got your monies worth and you want to replace it with the same or move on but one thing is for sure if you love something so much you use it to death what does that tell you about that product?
  
 Just like a pair of Vandersteen 2CE, you won't find another iem at this level that gives you everything for the price. The Havi B3 Pro1 has earned it's place in the sub $100 iem world and as far as I'm concerned and no matter who says any of these new Chinese iem's are the next great thing they are all far from proving this to me at this point! When all of these new killer iem's (TK12/13, SWIII, DQSM2 and QT5's) have been around and produced for several years I'll consider moving them into the space that the Havi holds but until then they are just the latest greatest for the moment and the Havi is still here and proven.
  
 I for sure think you would not be disappointed in the Havi for $60, I mean if you really love listening to fine audio


----------



## _gl

podster said:


> Yes, been a member since '07 and have more than 4500 post so I'm a real shill candidate.


 
  
 I was _not_ calling you a shill Podster.  I'm talking more generally about these threads, where I have seen a few suspicious posts over the last month or so of listening in.  I base this on having dealt with Chinese sellers on both Ali and Ebay for years - some are very good, but many are super sloppy, and quite a few are outright liars and ruthless when it comes to disputes.
  
 My overall impression is that, with good exceptions, these Chinese sellers are not conscientious at best and often dodgy to varying degrees.  I would not be shocked to find a few Chinese shills in these threads.


----------



## Saoshyant

We each have our own favorites among the inexpensive IEMs, an IEM that suited us quite well.  Some of these IEMs are loved by many, others contested, still others are loved by only a few of us.  All that really matters is whether or not you love them, as nobody else's opinion will really affect this.  Even if you're the only one in the world that loves something, which for at least one of cans I'm a fan of it feels like, it doesn't really matter because it's something that brings you joy.  There will always be people that don't have your taste, and that's fine.  But really, this hobby should be about enjoyment, and sometimes we forget that.
  
 But seriously, can we get back to the enjoyment?  Otherwise we detract from the goal of this place.


----------



## _gl

podster said:


> You may have read some quality issues with some B3's over the years but for the most part many are fine and I also believe if you are a daily user, I mean you listen to nothing but one iem every day then like everything else in this world it eventually breaks down and that is when you decide whether you got your monies worth and you want to replace it with the same or move on but one thing is for sure if you love something so much you use it to death what does that tell you about that product?


 
  
 I wasn't talking about failures, I was talking about sound quality differences.  For example, I believe that accurate driver positioning is crucial to getting a consistent frequency response.  If a manufacturer has some tolerance there, there's a good chance that each copy sounds la little different.  I'm sure there are others parts of IEM design that have the same issue. (EDIT: and then there's variations in the drivers themselves).
  
 From what I've seen here, a lot of these IEM makers are small outfits, some only starting out.  eg. there was a post that said Rose was having some quality issues.  If that's the case, we have to be really careful of stuff like this - making things to tight tolerances is difficult, and in general there seems to be a 'good enough 'attitude in China that we're not used to in the West.
  
 That's why I say we have no way of knowing how closely each copy actually matches.
  
 Even Sennheiser seems to have significant SQ variation.  Sonarworks do a headphone EQ correction plugin - they say that due to sound differences between each copy of the same model cans, they average the correction curves of several copies.  The resulting correction curve is only accurate to -+3dB - that's a pretty significant variation!  If Sennheiser can't produce something more reliable than that, what chance a small China OEM can?


----------



## Podster

_gl said:


> I was _not_ calling you a shill Podster.  I'm talking more generally about these threads, where I have seen a few suspicious posts over the last month or so of listening in.  I base this on having dealt with Chinese sellers on both Ali and Ebay for years - some are very good, but many are super sloppy, and quite a few are outright liars and ruthless when it comes to disputes.
> 
> My overall impression is that, with good exceptions, these Chinese sellers are not conscientious at best and often dodgy to varying degrees.  I would not be shocked to find a few Chinese shills in these threads.


 

 Oh I did not think you were aiming that at me _gl, I was just making the statement that where I'm coming from in my response was not from any kind of shill territory
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew exactly where you were coming from and I too have been disturbed by a seller telling me he did not apply a discount to an item I said I bought only to have to reply to them that I had bought two from what seller I could not remember but it was some time back and not recent so why would he just assume it was his sale and tell me he did not see my order.
  
 I Live by a very strong creed that "your example is much more powerful than anything you can ever say"! Reputation is something you earn over time with hard work, dedication and most importantly honesty, to me all these things come together to make one of the strongest statements of yourself ever and that is when you have reached the ultimate goal of INTEGRITY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This new (or maybe not) fishing scheme disgust me and if some of these sellers don't get a grip and figure that out they may go by way of the Dodo Bird!


----------



## peter123

salmonelas said:


> Hey thanks,great review as always!
> Im considering the comfort factor also,thats why im stuck with E80,i read you review in them also.I have E10 2 years and they are by far the most comfortable iem i have...ymmv offcourse.I wear them under the helmet in my bike so comfort and small casing is a must.I probably go for E80C in August.
> 
> From all your experiences if an iem has mic then is most likely to brake the cable in mic section???




Thanks for the kind words  

Tbh I've never experienced a cable to brake in the mic section and just rarely have I experienced a cable to brake at all (when it has happened it has almost always been at the jack). 

That being said I've got a bit too many IEM's to wear them out but I usually pass them along to my teenagers and they pretty much use them up in 3-6 month lol. 




audio123 said:


> are u referring to the 1 star review?




No not at all. I was referring to the post assuming that the drivers are just "thrown in there" by EE in their multi driver offerings. My experience is the total opposite.


----------



## CoiL

podster said:


> You have done a ton of mods on budget KZ iem's and mind you every one of those sounds better after your upgrade...


 
 No and there have been not only KZ`s.


> ...but no KZ to date can even begin to touch the sonic presence of the B3 and I really have to wonder when someone does not think so


 
 Haven`t said anything about KZ vs. B3P1 and haven`t said KZ mods sound better than B3P1 - Your words, not mine. B3P1 is great IEM but didn`t work out for me for several reasons - cable, sound signature, need for amp.
 I`m not going to argue here and no need to get defensive. There are many others that don`t find B3P1 sound "best bang etc.". Guess it`s about preference, taste, music, tips, gear amp(no-amp) etc. If B3P1 is _" There is no better iem for $60 period. The Havi B3 is the Vandersteen 2CE of the portable world" _ for You, then I`m happy for You and others who think so. 
  


> Anytime you think you have found a $60 iem that competes or you even modify something <$60 and think it takes the Havi I'll be glad to asses it for you


 
 I don`t have B3P1 anymore to compare and won`t get it again. Don`t turn this into "war". You may say and think what You want but they are only Your subjective words and opinion to me as mine
 are to You. I was just telling about my experience with them. JMHSO with my gear and my preferences, no need to bash it. Won`t comment on it anymore as it may cause further flaming (I`ve already seen it several times between B3P1 "fans" and those who don`t like them so much).
  


_gl said:


> I'm tempted to try the B3 Pro 1 - but let's not forget that each copy may not sound the same, especially with Chinese (erm) 'QC' (cough).  That's the worst thing about posting here, we have no idea if we're even hearing the same SQ on our copies.  I did some Googling and the B3 Pro1 was measured as having significant driver mismatches, I'm hearing similar (but not critical) things on the Easy UES.  There is a reason why this stuff is cheap guys, and this is one of them (the other is inaccurate / fantasy specs, listing mistakes, possible shills hanging out in these threads, sloppy handling etc).


 
 +1
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Saoshyant

I'd strongly suggest you never buy a car if fishing schemes bother you.


----------



## _gl

podster said:


> Oh I did not think you were aiming that at me _gl,
> 
> <snip>
> I Live by a very strong creed that "your example is much more powerful than anything you can ever say"! Reputation is something you earn over time with hard work, dedication and most importantly honesty, to me all these things come together to make one of the strongest statements of yourself ever and that is when you have reached the ultimate goal of INTEGRITY


 
  
 Amen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> No and there have been not only KZ`s.
> Haven`t said anything about KZ vs. B3P1 and haven`t said KZ mods sound better than B3P1 - Your words, not mine. B3P1 is great IEM but didn`t work out for me for several reasons - cable, sound signature, need for amp.
> I`m not going to argue here and no need to get defensive. There are many others that don`t find B3P1 sound "best bang etc.". Guess it`s about preference, taste, music, tips, gear amp(no-amp) etc. If B3P1 is _" There is no better iem for $60 period. The Havi B3 is the Vandersteen 2CE of the portable world" _ for You, then I`m happy for You and others who think so.
> 
> ...


 

 Not trying to flame anything Coil and you know I admire your skilz but you really seem to dislike the B3 and those who do think it's all that, throwing the FANS thing out there kind of gives away where you are coming from as well with your dislike for the Havi. Nothing more, nothing less. It is all subjective to each listener but a simple I don't care for them works wonders, I mean they are listed as your first impression in your profile and it does state sold, they did not do it for you as you stated they did not have any umph. I actually think they are more like my B&W Nautilus 804's than a 2CE as far as how clean, refined and detailed they are but once again this is just one guys opinion. I'm fine with agreeing to disagree on this one


----------



## HiFiChris

RE B3 Pro I:

 On the *subjective *side, the B3 Pro I is not my favourite budget IEM either (I don't feel like the two drivers are 100% coherent, there's a little too much warmth in the upper root for my preference and the upper treble could be slightly more even).
 However, *objectively *regarded, I think it is a killer in-ear rarely found for less than $60. The level of details is pretty darn high for the price. The bass is very fast, arid and superbly controlled. And the soundstage is not only large and 3-dimensional but also relatively precise. If I would write a review about my B3 Pro I, it would be still 5 stars because how well it performs.

 I think it was Peter who wrote in his B3 Pro I review that before he started with it, his feeling was that it would be around 4 to 4.5 stars maximum. But in the course of comparing, he realised that it just had to be 5, to which I agree.
 When I decided to write a review about my Fostex TE-02, I also thought it would be 4 or 4.5, but doing more critical listening and comparisons, it just had to be 5 stars as well and it also comes very close to the Havi in terms of technical performance (from what I perceive) while having a smaller soundstage and flatter sound.
  
  
 In the end, apart from subjectivity and personal preference, one cannot be 100% sure whether he/she has probably got a bad unit of a product or if the manufacturer has updated/changed something over time (which wouldn't be the first time that this happens).
 For example, I have also heard that there are different versions of the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. And to be honest, while I find it offers relatively good (better say adequate) value for the price, I did not get the hype train at all and would have rated it with about 3.5 stars (I actually have an older, rather short review of it in German, and I think ca. 3.5 out of 5 stars is what I gave it). Everything from the sub-bass to 2 kHz is alright with it but above the "middle" mids, the frequency response of the Carbo Tenore I have bought is quite peaky, with two bright peaks around 3 and 7 kHz that can get annoying because the treble resolution is only good/adequate for the price but not more (fortunately not less though).
 Did I receive a bad unit of the Carbo Tenore? I don't think so as both sides sound identical. Who knows, maybe Zero Audio has changed something over time, used different drivers or whatever.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Hey guys, have anyone in this thread seen or heard these two iems before?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.168.FTuIBw&id=527714073624&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-13096650793.22.SA1ghi&id=522952059360

 Thanks!


----------



## MuZo2

hifichris said:


> RE B3 Pro I:
> The bass is very fast, arid and superbly controlled. And the soundstage is not only large and 3-dimensional but also relatively precise.


 
 I agree with it fully. Regarding coherence issues yes there was QC issue on one pair, but on other pair I dont find coherence issues.


----------



## CoiL

podster said:


> ...but you really seem to dislike the B3 and those who do think it's all that, throwing the FANS thing out there kind of gives away where you are coming from as well with your dislike for the Havi. Nothing more, nothing less.


 
 I said I won`t comment anymore but two things that irritate me is when people assume too much and read out too much from what one has said. To me, You are starting to flame... And I don`t understand what You mean by "gives away where you are coming from"? It feels quite insulting to me somehow. Sorry, If I misunderstood.
 Sorry if my "fans" comment irritated You. I do think B3P1 is great IEM, just not "perfect" for me for several reasons and I`m allowed to share my opinion about that.
 Btw, I emptied many IEM`s from my profile and that`s why they are now listed 1st - it means absolutely nothing.
 Just let it be c`mon...


----------



## yawg

jim723 said:


> Thank you for the information. I was afraid that the armband would be an issue.


 
  
 I hope it won't as I will get mine soon. I've got a big head, too. Largest helmet size, head circumference about 63 cm.


----------



## Wokei

Still is and will always be one of me best buy in me audio journey!


----------



## carltonh

I decided to be the guinea pig to try out the Magaosi (HLSX) single dynamic IEM and received them today. I think they are model "G-29", but it doesn't list that on the box or in the title. This is a pre-review with less than an hour OOTB.
  
 The smooth tuning and micro-details are excellent for a single dynamic earphone. I collect many earphones in this price range. The best before I got this would probably be the VJJB K4 and the LG Quadbeat 3. This Magaosi is equal to these and maybe even better, half way between the warm K4 and bright Quadbeat 3. This Magaosi is almost equal to their excellent HLSX 808 hybrid earphone at twice the cost. This is a little warmer than the 808. If you thought the 808 was too bassy, you won't like this. If you thought the 808 was a little too bright, you might think this an improvement. I think the G29 is mildly V-shaped, but at work so far I only have some strong V-shaped IEMs, and the G29 sounds mid forward and mid-precise in comparison.
  
 I wish these had a microphone version as my only complaint, I bought them because they were originally listed as with mic. But there is no mic version. The seller apologized, corrected the listing, and gave a partial refund. I have no idea if anyone else is selling them besides this seller that I've never heard of before:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10mm-Dynamic-earphone-HiFi-stereo-in-ear-monitors-IEMs-noise-isolating-earbuds-for-Andriod-and-IOS/32670578183.html
  
 In comparison, a follow up on the Ipsdi IEMs, (Dolphins, Ox-Horn, Mongol). The Magaosi G29 blows them out of the water. When the Dolphins were listed as $16...that's too much, but with many of them priced $6-9, I could see many enjoying the Ipsdi IEMs, as a V-shaped alternative to KZs where they still leave the mids pretty clear. Highs can be a bit splashy compared to higher quality IEMs, but not too bad. And in fact I decided to order several more of the $6-$9 Ipsdi IEMs. I'll probably pass some down to my kids.


----------



## FUYU

http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2s/reviews/16257

The best 60$ you can spend for IEMs. They're crazy good.


----------



## robervaul

fuyu said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2s/reviews/16257
> 
> The best 60$ you can spend for IEMs. They're crazy good.




DQSM D2 the best $200
TK13 the best $100
LZA2S the best $60


----------



## FUYU

robervaul said:


> DQSM D2 the best $200
> TK13 the best $100
> LZA2S the best $60




Pretty much.


----------



## CoiL

Well, that "best 60$" was just "hot" some posts ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But "damn You" FUYU - I`m getting really torn apart deciding between Magaosi BK50, LZ A2S and PMV A01 MK2 !!! 
 Anyone has them all? I doubt it, not yet probably. 
  
 About A2S, that "cons: slightly soft bass" is little worry-part for me since 808 also has(had) that issue. 
 Do You have 808 to compare bass and soundstage size also? From Your review and other impressions LZ A2S seems pretty similar (certainly not same) to modded 808... so, BK50 and A01 mk2 seem more appealing to try out for my sound preferences.


----------



## robervaul

fuyu said:


> Pretty much.




Thanks, great review.


----------



## Lurk650

HiFiChris, yeah my Tenores I got from Amazon last October and they have no peaks that I can tell. It's an overall buttery smooth, balanced sound. I always fall asleep with them in


----------



## mochill

Mobk plus has bigger soundstage then the b3


----------



## HiFiChris

_In my ears_, the Monk Plus's soundstage is not nearly as big as the B3's.


----------



## CoiL

hifichris said:


> _In my ears_, the Monk Plus's soundstage is not nearly as big as the B3's.


 
 Even though out of memory, I agree with that. Probably he "hears" that due to earbud vs. IEM physical fit differences. I still have few M+ with me.
 LOL, You just reminded me about Asura 2.0 ,haven`t listened to it for proper evaluation. Been enjoying RAW-mod too much lately and now some time Fidelio X1 with upgraded DX5X opamps (crazy good soundstage with this setup btw).


----------



## mochill

But the zen 2.0 black edition definitely way bigger then both


----------



## Podster

mochill said:


> But the zen 2.0 black edition definitely way bigger then both


 

 OK, all I have to say is if you are a true basshead report immediately to whatever store sells the KK-Ting (Mine came from Easy's store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and pick yourself a pair up. Build, finish and the cable are worth the price of admission and even though they are bass heavy it can be tamed


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> OK, all I have to say is if you are a true basshead report immediately to whatever store sells the KK-Ting (Mine came from Easy's store:wink_face: ) and pick yourself a pair up. Build, finish and the cable are worth the price of admission and even though they are bass heavy it can be tamed:bigsmile_face:




I can't wait to hear the T71. Just shipped out last night. Oh well, just order the Alpha and Delta D2 with a FiiO carrying case so those will be here tonight. I have the Letv Reverse and they are good esp for $10 but too dark to give energy when working out plus the D2 are meant for gym use. Now I have two D2 IEMs!


----------



## bhazard

hifichris said:


> _In my ears_, the Monk Plus's soundstage is not nearly as big as the B3's.


 
 It's impressive, but the B3 just has an advantage there.
  
 The major takeaway I got from the Monk Plus is that even if you completely hate earbuds with a passion (me), I still very much enjoy it and love the value. I had no problem listening through my entire to/from NYC commute with them. Earbuds just don't fit my ears well.
  
 I have to review it still when I get some time.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> It's impressive, but the B3 just has an advantage there.
> 
> The major takeaway I got from the Monk Plus is that even if you completely hate earbuds with a passion (me), I still very much enjoy it and love the value. I had no problem listening through my entire to/from NYC commute with them. Earbuds just don't fit my ears well.
> 
> I have to review it still when I get some time.




FWIW, I use donuts and then cover them with the stock full cover. Most comfy this way


----------



## peter123

I haven't seen any other post about it but the DQSM leather storage pouch is now on sale in the EE store


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> Mobk plus has bigger soundstage then the b3


 
    Quote:


hifichris said:


> _In my ears_, the Monk Plus's soundstage is not nearly as big as the B3's.


 
    Quote:


mochill said:


> But the zen 2.0 black edition definitely way bigger then both


 
  
 Haha! ....Check out the *TY-HIZ*!


----------



## dwayniac

I have become an Auglamour fanboy with the addition of the R8 to go with the RS1. The R8 has replaced the Yamaha EPH100 as my all-rounder while the RS1 is my main IEM for acoustic jazz.


----------



## touramalli

Hi guys, I want to upgrade my Piston 3 but I prefer a brighter signature and a good soundstage. I think I search something similar to the VE Monks+ but with more isolation. The Monks are great but sometimes I have to up the vol too much and they can be uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## base08

I'm really curious about this one: TY-HIZ, as I'm really enjoying the Monk plus but miss a bit the sub bass i get in the iems... Does anyone can recommend these ones for a less rolled off sub bass as on the monks?


----------



## Lurk650

Anybody who has bought the 2016 Easy Custom UEs, please see this thread for a "fix". Seriously, didn't realize how OFF they were until _gl worked his magic. Like a whole new pair of IEMs. Wish I could use the impulses on my X3-ii, they would be my gym earphones
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/810966/gl-easy-ues-ownluxe-a1-eq-correction-impulses


----------



## 1clearhead

base08 said:


> I'm really curious about this one: TY-HIZ, as I'm really enjoying the Monk plus but miss a bit the sub bass i get in the iems... Does anyone can recommend these ones for a less rolled off sub bass as on the monks?


 
  
 Then you must check out my review and comparison of the *TY-HIZ* and the *VE MONKS*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....Plenty of SUB-BASS without sacrificing the MIDS and HIGHS. Soundstage is nonetheless surprising!
  
 Click on link below.....
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/29490#post_12653332


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Anybody who has bought the 2016 Easy Custom UEs, please see this thread for a "fix". Seriously, didn't realize how OFF they were until _gl worked his magic. Like a whole new pair of IEMs. Wish I could use the impulses on my X3-ii, they would be my gym earphones
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/810966/gl-easy-ues-ownluxe-a1-eq-correction-impulses


 
 Yeah if only it could be used with DAPs it would be sweet. I got pretty excited just now when I discovered that there's Foobar for Android but it doesn't seem to support all the addons as the windows version.


----------



## mochill

1clearhead said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Mobk plus has bigger soundstage then the b3
> ...


i have it


----------



## Lurk650

Gotta love Amazon same day. Carrying case for my X3ii and whatever else. Huge. Oh and the D2, hopefully my new workout IEMs. Gonna see how they compare to the $10 Letv Reverse


----------



## notamethlab

podster said:


> OK, all I have to say is if you are a true basshead report immediately to whatever store sells the KK-Ting (Mine came from Easy's store:wink_face: ) and pick yourself a pair up. Build, finish and the cable are worth the price of admission and even though they are bass heavy it can be tamed:bigsmile_face:


 I received mine today have to say that these sound very damn good, the way the guitar sounded to me in Linkin Park's What I've Done gave me goosebumps. For those that were on the fence about these I say give them a try, at $20 (use head-fi discount) these are a solid choice.


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> i have it


 
 Your fast 'mochill'!


----------



## Lurk650

Initial impressions after about 30-45 minutes of listening to the A&D D2 and A/Bing against the Letv Reverse.

The stock tips are perfectly fine for the D2. It has a long Nozzle and needs deep insertion so they work better than Auvio. I am actually using the clear silicone with light blue hybrid from my TK13 since they are exactly the same as the stock but I prefer the look.

Sound wise, the bass similar between them, I think there is more rumble from the D2. Both are bass emphasized though. 

Mids have better clarity with the D2. Vocals are more audible and easy to understand. 

Highs, well they are brighter but lack a bit of clarity. Still they are more engaging 

The Letv appear to have a slightly wider sound stage and better separation but they lack clarity and are so dark they are kind of boring. The D2 have a better build quality, are sweat resistant and have a more fun, clear sound.

One note, I think im hearing some peakiness in the D2. Hopefully burn in will fix


----------



## Kelzo

tmp-meteque said:


> Hi guys, I want to upgrade my Piston 3 but I prefer a brighter signature and a good soundstage. I think I search something similar to the VE Monks+ but with more isolation. The Monks are great but sometimes I have to up the vol too much and they can be uncomfortable after a while.



If you're searching for anything below 9 dollars uiisii hm7 is a great choice bright highs forward vocals and great detail reproduction though soundstage is kinda average.


----------



## touramalli

kelzo said:


> If you're searching for anything below 9 dollars uiisii hm7 is a great choice bright highs forward vocals and great detail reproduction though soundstage is kinda average.




I was thinking in invest 50€ but I'll look into those too. For what I read, they look fantastic for the price. Thank you!


----------



## FUYU

coil said:


> Well, that "best 60$" was just "hot" some posts ago :rolleyes:
> 
> But "damn You" FUYU - I`m getting really torn apart deciding between Magaosi BK50, LZ A2S and PMV A01 MK2 !!!
> Anyone has them all? I doubt it, not yet probably.
> ...




Never heard any of them. See, the A2S has a really unique signature, it's gentle, never distracts you from what going on in the track. I mentioned a tube-amp kinda sound, spacious, fairly L-Shaped or actually downsloping. What is really standing out to me is the clarity. It won't win micro-detail awards, but damn is it addicting.


----------



## MuZo2

coil said:


> Well, that "best 60$" was just "hot" some posts ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


coil said:


> M`kay... You guys probably just talked me into saving up for DQSM D2 instead TK13. Damn my wallet is squeezing...  this is probably most expensive IEM I will ever buy, so, I hope You guys are not joking about how awesome D2 is -.-


 
  
 Just jump to next level D2 ? mine is on the way on slow boat.


----------



## crabdog

muzo2 said:


> Just jump to next level D2 ? mine is on the way on slow boat.


 
 I'll probably get D2 too and call it quits apart from budget gems after that. My Z2016 has gone off the radar after it left China 4 days ago. Don't have very high hopes for them after all the qt5 dramas. Wish I had taken advice of someone and taken the PMV instead!


----------



## Sylmar

tmp-meteque said:


> Hi guys, I want to upgrade my Piston 3 but I prefer a brighter signature and a good soundstage. I think I search something similar to the VE Monks+ but with more isolation. The Monks are great but sometimes I have to up the vol too much and they can be uncomfortable after a while.



I upgraded to a Vsonic VSD3S and I wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Lurk650

gh0sst said:


> Hello everyone, any1 listening to dnb? I have a question which iems are better for dnb,  tk12/13 or shozy zero? Anyone had compared it recently? Thanks for help
> PS I listen mostly to dnb but I also like overall quality. sometimes I listen to vocals or rock. Used ath-ckm500 before
> Any1 had ath-ckm500 Before? How would you compare them?




You get more overall quality from the 13, DnB may sound a tad better on the 12 due to bass, not to say the 13 is lacking in bass though because it's not. 13 will give you solid, controlled bass with great details in the treble. 

Haven't heard Shozy Zero or ckm500


----------



## Shawn71

crabdog said:


> I'll probably get D2 too and call it quits apart from budget gems after that. My Z2016 has gone off the radar after it left China 4 days ago. Don't have very high hopes for them after all the qt5 dramas. Wish I had taken advice of someone and taken the PMV instead!




Im limbo / on the fence =>pmv 01-V2 & D2......defintely both are v.good iems, D2 has bit high hopes than pmv due to the sound filter nozzles,besides its mmcx RC.


----------



## kimD

Anyone own it?
Easy K300 3BAs
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/zMRvEn67


----------



## crabdog

shawn71 said:


> Im limbo / on the fence =>pmv 01-V2 & D2......defintely both are v.good iems, D2 has bit high hopes than pmv due to the sound filter nozzles,besides its mmcx RC.



Not to mention more than double the price but yeah I would probably prefer detachable cable with anything over $50 to increase longevity


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Gotta love Amazon same day. Carrying case for my X3ii and whatever else. Huge. Oh and the D2, hopefully my new workout IEMs. Gonna see how they compare to the $10 Letv Reverse


 

 Nice Lurk, I bought that case in red last year and the D2 is a very nice cable for the price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah Not a M-Lab, they are nice and surprisingly light. They look heavier in the add photo's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You gotta be fast to keep up with the Chill 1Clear


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audionewbi3 said:


> Hey guys, have anyone in this thread seen or heard these two iems before?
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.168.FTuIBw&id=527714073624&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
> 
> ...


 
 bump


----------



## Podster

audionewbi3 said:


> bump


 

 Not here, but is that first one actually reprinting JH's winged woman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess infringement rights don't count for foreign made unregulated products?
  
 I've never shopped Taobao, pictures are nice but I don't understand a word of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm sure I've been Zero help Newbi


----------



## MuZo2

audionewbi3 said:


> Hey guys, have anyone in this thread seen or heard these two iems before?
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.168.FTuIBw&id=527714073624&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
> 
> ...


 
  
 Saw one of it on Easy store havent heard any.
 http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-T3-Custom-Made-3-Units-2-Balanced-Armature-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32671294246.html


----------



## polychroma23

After a few more hours of listening, BK35 doesn't appear to hit its price point. IMO, I find E107 and BK35 equally enjoyable, which is bad because the latter costs almost 4 times than the former. Btw, looking forward to your BK50 review 1clearhead.


----------



## 93EXCivic

biachplz said:


> Read your review, unfortunately they seem to have been discontinued?


 
 I think the TE-02n is still in production. I bought a pair recently. I'd highly recommend them. I really enjoy them.


----------



## Saoshyant

This is probably WAY out in left field, but any IEM suggestions for a SennGrado fan?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

podster said:


> Not here, but is that first one actually reprinting JH's winged woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahaha you got that right mate. If infringement mattered, we not be seeing so much DIY Shures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


muzo2 said:


> Saw one of it on Easy store havent heard any.
> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Easy-T3-Custom-Made-3-Units-2-Balanced-Armature-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32671294246.html


 
 O.o upon reading I think they are the same. That price difference though/......


----------



## MuZo2

audionewbi3 said:


> Hahaha you got that right mate. If infringement mattered, we not be seeing so much DIY Shures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Price difference is ok, you cant buy directly from Taobao, and if you consider any taobao agent you will pay same or more amount.
 Taobao agents dont have transparent pricing. They make money on exchange rate + shipping + fees.
 Once I bought something from taobao agent and the equipment came defective & there was no support or returns.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

muzo2 said:


> Price difference is ok, you cant buy directly from Taobao, and if you consider any taobao agent you will pay same or more amount.
> Taobao agents dont have transparent pricing. They make money on exchange rate + shipping + fees.
> Once I bought something from taobao agent and the equipment came defective & there was no support or returns.


 
 Ah I see I see. I guess I am lucky I live in SEA and I do not have to pay a lot of broker fee as I can buy direct from TB, and just shipping fee of roughly 3USD/KG of shipping.


----------



## hqssui

I stumbled upon this Ray Audio RA01 in HCK store and it looks exactly like Alpha&Delta AD01 with double dynamic drivers.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-RayAudio-RA01-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-Bass-Subwoofer-HIFI-Earphone-Professional/1825606_32676470122.html


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> Nice Lurk, I bought that case in red last year and the D2 is a very nice cable for the price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Didn't know I had a hole in my pocket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....they look good!
  


polychroma23 said:


> After a few more hours of listening, BK35 doesn't appear to hit its price point. IMO, I find E107 and BK35 equally enjoyable, which is bad because the latter costs almost 4 times than the former. Btw, *looking forward to your BK50 review 1clearhead*.


 
  
 .....soon! Very soon!


----------



## Lurk650

hqssui said:


> I stumbled upon this Ray Audio RA01 in HCK store and it looks exactly like Alpha&Delta AD01 with double dynamic drivers.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-RayAudio-RA01-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-Bass-Subwoofer-HIFI-Earphone-Professional/1825606_32676470122.html


 
 Yeah I posted these a while back when they first released. I don't believe any impressions yet


----------



## camikeva

polychroma23 said:


> After a few more hours of listening, BK35 doesn't appear to hit its price point. IMO, I find E107 and BK35 equally enjoyable, which is bad because the latter costs almost 4 times than the former. Btw, looking forward to your BK50 review 1clearhead.


 

 I have the BK35s.  On initial listening, I had trouble with the bass.  Muddy, overpowering, and at one specfic mid-bass frequency it seemed to push too much air.  The mids and highs were very clear and detailed right out of the box.  I now have over 100 hours of burn-in and the bass has become controlled.  It is still very much present, but no longer muddy, and the problem at the one frequency has ceased.  The mids and highs remain very clear and detailed.  In fact, I can understand song lyrics on these iem's better than any of the other iem's I have.  As an example, there is a band called My Morning Jacket.  For some reason, I have real difficulty understanding the lead singer.  With the BK35's, I can decipher a lot more of what he's singing.
  
 I also look forward to a comparison to the BK50.  I would just hope that both are burned in well before comparisons are made.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Picked up the Rhapsodio Clipper yesterday. Came home to a package containing the MusicMaker TW1 today. This is shaping up to be a pretty good week because both earphones are right up my alley in sound signature and build quality. Clipper has one heck of a solid cable, but so does the TW1. The TW1 is also tiny.  Was not expecting it to be quite this small. Both have prominent bass but the Clipper seems to dig into subbass regions with notably more authority. Looking forward to spending more time with these two. :etysmile:


----------



## mynamesjeff

Hey guys
 What are the best chinese iems with an inline remote/micophone for calls and controlling music on my iphone?
  
 I love my female voices such as Lauren Mayberry from CHVRCHES and Grimes. So synthpop i say is my go to genre.
  
 Budget up to $200
  
 Cheers


----------



## audio123

this is cool!


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> this is cool!




No.............. I don't want to come back here again


----------



## kimD

My S1 just enought to burned.. Almost Sweety for me now, then these guy series XX came in again.. No longer my wallet was broken at all


----------



## kimD

Anyone here do you manage to open new thread for TFZ?

Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

mynamesjeff said:


> Hey guys
> What are the best chinese iems with an inline remote/micophone for calls and controlling music on my iphone?
> 
> I love my female voices such as Lauren Mayberry from CHVRCHES and Grimes. So synthpop i say is my go to genre.
> ...


 
 I will be receiving the Brainwavz S5 tomorrow for review. The remote is built for Apple devices specifically. Which I only own an iPod though my girlfriend has an iPhone 6. Will let you know OOTB impressions but there are already reviews out there.


----------



## Lurk650

On that note, my A&D D2 have burned in very, very nicely over just 24 hours. Bass is still heavy but the highs have come out to play. DQSM D2 and TK13 are on my burner once again. So these will now just be used during my work outs. Fiio M3 incoming Thursday


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> My S1 just enought to burned.. Almost Sweety for me now, then these guy series XX came in again.. No longer my wallet was broken at all


 
 the series 7 is sweet dayum!


----------



## mochill

Series 7s code 3


----------



## kimD

mochill said:


> Series 7s code 3




He he good for you


----------



## kimD

TFZ coming to LMUE
http://www.lendmeurears.com/tfz/


----------



## hakuzen

biachplz said:


> Read your review, unfortunately they seem to have been discontinued?


 
  


93excivic said:


> I think the TE-02n is still in production. I bought a pair recently. I'd highly recommend them. I really enjoy them.


 
 i think Fostex TE-02n is different than TE-02WP, after reading their specs. 40Ω, 111.5dB (n) vs 16Ω, 93dB (WP).
 got one white WP in amazon.es (26€) last month, after reading HiFiChris review, but guess it was the last one. maybe some shops still have stock.


----------



## squallkiercosa

Hey everyone, do you know what happened to Paulpark222?

 Banned for selling iems?


----------



## RedJohn456

squallkiercosa said:


> Hey everyone, do you know what happened to Paulpark222?
> 
> Banned for selling iems?


 

 what makes you say that?


----------



## anticute

mynamesjeff said:


> Hey guys
> What are the best chinese iems with an inline remote/micophone for calls and controlling music on my iphone?
> 
> I love my female voices such as Lauren Mayberry from CHVRCHES and Grimes. So synthpop i say is my go to genre.
> ...


 
 I placed my order yesterday, so I can't tell you from personal experience (yet), but the DQSM D2 has gotten a lot of attention lately, it's supposed to be very good. $200 should get you them and a replacement MMCX cable with mic, I think. Especially if you manage to get a head-fi discount..


----------



## squallkiercosa

redjohn456 said:


> what makes you say that?


 
 No idea, just asking, what did I miss?
 At first I thought he was pushing some models too much (sales approach) but then he was writing several reviews at head-fi and another website


----------



## RedJohn456

squallkiercosa said:


> No idea, just asking, what did I miss?
> At first I thought he was pushing some models too much (sales approach) but then he was writing several reviews at head-fi and another website


 

 no idea to be honest


----------



## squallkiercosa

redjohn456 said:


> no idea to be honest


 
 You can get banned for selling IEMs you got for reviews


----------



## kimD

squallkiercosa said:


> You can get banned for selling IEMs you got for reviews




How you knew his got selling IEMs?


----------



## RedJohn456

.


----------



## Pastapipo

anticute said:


> I placed my order yesterday, so I can't tell you from personal experience (yet), but the DQSM D2 has gotten a lot of attention lately, it's supposed to be very good. $200 should get you them and a replacement MMCX cable with mic, I think. Especially if you manage to get a head-fi discount..


 
  
 Please do let us know what you think of them when you receive them.


----------



## crabdog

These seem really expensive for a single BA unit ($120) but they look fantastic.
http://tinyurl.com/zawan24


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> These seem really expensive for a single BA unit ($120) but they look fantastic.
> http://tinyurl.com/zawan24


 
 they look like my final audio design fibass which is also a single BA iem


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> they look like my final audio design fibass which is also a single BA iem


 
 Does single BA sound very analytical and neutral or can they be tuned for fun also? I only have one hybrid (808) and can't imagine how a single BA could produce solid bass.


----------



## danimoca

crabdog said:


> Does single BA sound very analytical and neutral or can they be tuned for fun also? I only have one hybrid (808) and can't imagine how a single BA could produce solid bass.


 
  
 My old Phonak PFE's tough weren't bass monsters, did have very decent bass for a single BA. I think it is possible, depending also on the filters.


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> Does single BA sound very analytical and neutral or can they be tuned for fun also? I only have one hybrid (808) and can't imagine how a single BA could produce solid bass.


 
  
 I have the Creative Audio In ear 2, which is a single BA. It sounds mid-centric and warm with a proper bass response. Its not analytical at all. Would have sworn it was a single dynamic if the specification sheet didn't tell otherwise.


----------



## bartzky

crabdog said:


> Does single BA sound very analytical and neutral or can they be tuned for fun also? I only have one hybrid (808) and can't imagine how a single BA could produce solid bass.



Final Audio Heaven IV has a lot of Bass and a warm overall signature.


----------



## ajaxender

Nuforce HEM 2 is another example


----------



## crabdog

Interesting, thanks for the info. It's amazing how these things work.


----------



## ChickenButcher

I have the pinnacle p1 which is kinda analytical yet fun. Although it only has one dynamic driver, it sounds as detailed, if not, even better, than my UE900s, which has 4 BA drivers.


----------



## mynamesjeff

anticute said:


> I placed my order yesterday, so I can't tell you from personal experience (yet), but the DQSM D2 has gotten a lot of attention lately, it's supposed to be very good. $200 should get you them and a replacement MMCX cable with mic, I think. Especially if you manage to get a head-fi discount..


 

 hmmmm this actually might be a really good option for me. Hearing really good things about the D2 too. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## HiFiChris

My Sennheiser IE 800 next to my "IE 800 look-alike" from China (TTPod T1, non-E):
  
   
  
 Funny how big the T1 looks next to the Sennheiser. Well, the TTPod actually *is *huge.
  
 The funny thing though is that I think the $35 (? - don't remember what I paid for it anymore) IEM has got a much better cable than the $700 one. And I actually use the TTPod more often (not because it is overall better (it is not), just because I personally like its sound sig and soundstage more).


----------



## MuZo2

Yes cable on TTpod is quiet nice. But mine are sitting idle, I have ttpod bass version.


----------



## Saoshyant

hifichris said:


> My Sennheiser IE 800 next to my "IE 800 look-alike" from China (TTPod T1, non-E):
> 
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> ...




Always meant to tdy the TTPOD, but never got around to it. I know for me, a lesser quality IEM will get more attention if it's closer to my preferred sound sig. For me, it's the VSonic VSD3. It put a huge smile on my face when I first heard it, and hasn't managed to disappoint since.


----------



## Vishal

Those who are receiving their shipments via dhl... 
Do they have to pay any customs..? 

Thanks
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Cleer DU dual driver headphones:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/cleer-du-high-definition-dual-driver-headphone/reviews/16278
  
 Shozy Zero:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/16279


----------



## audio123

tfz series 1 is one heck of an iem


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> tfz series 1 is one heck of an iem


 
 You have them? If so, tell us more


----------



## bhazard

The Shozy has that warm signature that I like. I have to read more about the tuning variances, as I just ran across that with the QT5 too. I'm also finding it difficult to get a good seal, and it's too easy to flex the driver. Other than that it is awesome for $50.
  
 The TFZ is very good too, but I'm having even more trouble getting a good fit from the size of the housing. Both are in my review queue.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> You have them? If so, tell us more


 

 it has a coherent presentation. Not the most detailed of iems at its price range but it presents the sound in a tactful manner. Airy and wide soundstage. Vocals are developed very intimately. Bass is sufficient but insufficient for a basshead (im not a basshead to start off with)
  
 comparisons:
 vjjb k4
 it has better mids than the k4 and allowing the listener to be engulf by its sound. Immersive sound. the k4 is probably better in details but the sound of tfz is more musical.
  
 havi b3 pro 1
 similar performance with the havi excelling at the top ends and soundstage. the tfz has a more organic and live feeling.
  
 conclusion:
 i would gladly pay 100 usd for the tfz1 which shows its fantastic price to performance ratio


----------



## mochill

Tfz series 1 has a great top end, clean and clear.not missing midrange is awesome and bass is good .sound was wide and airy


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> Tfz series 1 has a great top end, clean and clear.not missing midrange is awesome and bass is good .sound was wide and airy


 

 yes very good iem


----------



## Podster




----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> yes very good iem


 

 Well IMHO for the price they are an awesome iem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand jus my opinion and you know what they say about those


----------



## happ

Another reminder of the many QC issues with these "DIY" IEMs.
 This pair I just received has TWO Left side shells!
 Would not be a big issue, but the shells are side oriented, so the cable touches my ear on the right side.These came from AE seller Kin Den Technology Company, listed as model Kinden K3003.


----------



## Saoshyant

I suggest you dismantle it for fun


----------



## 1clearhead

happ said:


> Another reminder of the many QC issues with these "DIY" IEMs.
> This pair I just received has TWO Left side shells!
> Would not be a big issue, but the shells are side oriented, so the cable touches my ear on the right side.These came from AE seller Kin Den Technology Company, listed as model Kinden K3003.


 

 It's ridiculous how they focus on making money FIRST! .....and NOT think about their own reputation and potential growth of their own name, company, and success.


----------



## Trapok

hifichris said:


> My Sennheiser IE 800 next to my "IE 800 look-alike" from China (TTPod T1, non-E):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, TTPOD are not bad at all, now for my daily use :Xduoo X3 + TTPOD T1E ve ry nice combo for cheap


----------



## HiFiChris

What are the tonal differences between the T1 non-E and T1E?


 When I was doing some research, I found nothing but that the E version is the bassy one and that the non-E version is the more balanced IEM out of the two.

 Yeah, I would say I still pretty much like the T1 non-E for non-critical listening on the go. It's got a moderate fun but non-overdone v-shape signature with a relatively good soundstage. Bass mainly focuses on the midbass and lower + middle root, making the lower end appear somewhat warm and nicely smooth. And they're forward by just 4-5 dB in comparison to a really flat IEM like the Etymotic ER-4S (sometimes though, the bass can appear as if it had 1-2 dB more impact as it is not the quickest decaying, adding a nice body to the sound).
 There are two peaks in the treble, giving the sound a typical v-appearance. Though, the highs are very slightly more forward than the bass, so imho, 1 or even 2 dB less level would have been ideal to make a treble that perfectly balances out the bass.
  
  
 Anyway, this evening I found a notification card in my letter box that said my TH-X00 was available for pickup at the local post office (plus the additional ~ €79 taxes and customs fee).
  
 Weeeeee, excitement, whoop whoop.
  




  
 I hope that I can get there tomorrow to pick it up before the post office closes. But it'll have to wait in the closet for some time anyway as there are other things that _have _to be done prior to giving the Fostex a first extended listen.


----------



## carltonh

I've been really enjoying these Magaosi (HLSX) G29 model. I think there is only one seller on Aliexpress (and I don't look at Taobao or anything requiring Google Translate). For those of you who talk to the maker ( @1clearhead ?), ask about this single dynamic IEM. While on a technical sound quality level, it is just a tiny bit behind the HLSX 808, I think more people would enjory the sound signature of this. With about 25 hours burn in, it is most similar to the VJJB K4, which has been top of my sub $20 range for a good while. The main sonic difference is that while the VJJB K4 is V-shaped, the G29 (and I'm assuming by the single seller that this is the right model name) pushes the mids up to warm balanced, with good extension and details on both bass and treble. It is also pretty similar to the Tennmak Pro, but with a bit better subbass extension. It would easily be my #1 beater IEM to carry around if it had a microphone on it.


----------



## Lurk650

Been a while since I listened to my TK Maples. I still love them


----------



## fenodi

kimd said:


> TFZ coming to LMUE
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/tfz/



No series 7


----------



## kimD

fenodi said:


> No series 7




Series 7 don't expected too high, cause our friend audio123 has been tried out from 1 to 5, more Sweety on series 1 will do.


----------



## squallkiercosa

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah I am familiar with the rules, but what makes you think he sold samples? Wasn't sure if mods announced that or something?




I repeat: I have no clue why he was banned. Does anyone knows the reason ?


----------



## crabdog

carltonh said:


> I've been really enjoying these Magaosi (HLSX) G29 model. I think there is only one seller on Aliexpress (and I don't look at Taobao or anything requiring Google Translate). For those of you who talk to the maker ( @1clearhead ?), ask about this single dynamic IEM. While on a technical sound quality level, it is just a tiny bit behind the HLSX 808, I think more people would enjory the sound signature of this. With about 25 hours burn in, it is most similar to the VJJB K4, which has been top of my sub $20 range for a good while. The main sonic difference is that while the VJJB K4 is V-shaped, the G29 (and I'm assuming by the single seller that this is the right model name) pushes the mids up to warm balanced, with good extension and details on both bass and treble. It is also pretty similar to the Tennmak Pro, but with a bit better subbass extension. It would easily be my #1 beater IEM to carry around if it had a microphone on it.


 
 Hmm you have me interested in these now. Regulars in this thread will probably know I am a huge fan of the VJJB K4 and I also love my Tenmak Piano which is said to be similar to the Pro so these could be ideal for me.


----------



## RedJohn456

squallkiercosa said:


> I repeat: I have no clue why he was banned. Does anyone knows the reason ?


 

 No idea, but best drop this subject, not kosher to keep discussing bans.


----------



## crabdog

squallkiercosa said:


> I repeat: I have no clue why he was banned. Does anyone knows the reason ?


 
 Probably best not to talk about it as the QT5 thread has been locked due the discussion and I'd be shattered if this one was too!


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Probably best not to talk about it as the QT5 thread has been locked due the discussion and I'd be shattered if this one was too!




Yeah, D2 thread is locked as well. I know the reason though.


----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> Yeah, D2 thread is locked as well. I know the reason though.




Actually once a best IEMs shouldn't be always keep them fighting for each other's


----------



## Pastapipo

hifichris said:


> What are the tonal differences between the T1 non-E and T1E?
> 
> 
> When I was doing some research, I found nothing but that the E version is the bassy one and that the non-E version is the more balanced IEM out of the two.
> ...


 
  
 I find the T1-E to be a bit L shaped; deep controlled bass with natural mids and highs. I love the sound signature and soundstage.
 Their only downfall is that they are not as detailed as I would like them to be.


----------



## kimD

pastapipo said:


> I find the T1-E to be a bit L shaped; deep controlled bass with natural mids and highs. I love the sound signature and soundstage.
> Their only downfall is that they are not as detailed as I would like them to be.




Wanna more details please try with TFZ series 1, actually the TFZ IEMs is under TTPod team designer


----------



## kimD

The designer team is from TTpod.
TTpod has stopped their IEM line since last year. So their former designers came out with a new brand named TFZ (The Fragrant Zither).


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Well IMHO for the price they are an awesome iem:wink_face: On the other hand jus my opinion and you know what they say about those


its really amazing. I like your picture


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> Yeah, D2 thread is locked as well. I know the reason though.


 
 6 unit Pro thread too.  I do not know what is happening


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> 6 unit Pro thread too.  [COLOR=3C3C3C]I[/COLOR][COLOR=0C0C0C] [/COLOR]do not know what is happening :confused_face_2:


.
Paul seriously broke the rules so they gotta investigate his posts I guess


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> Cleer DU dual driver headphones:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/cleer-du-high-definition-dual-driver-headphone/reviews/16278
> 
> ...


 
  
 How would you compare the Shozy Zero to the more V-shaped DQSM D2?
 I'm a sucker for neutral/balanced sound + Subbass (Fidelio S1, TTPod T1-E, Zero Audio Tenore).
 I'm looking to upgrade my Fidelio S1, and after reading your and Peter123s reviews I'm still in doubt.
 The DQSM D2 seems to be the technical more capable version; more details, beter soundstage, better instrument separation. Like Peter said; a potential end game.
 However, after reading your and peters review, the Shozy Zero seems to be right up my ally, but if its not as capable as the DQSM D2, it may not be an end game IEM (which I definitely need for a while for financial sake ).
 Is the DQSM D2 that many tiers above the Sozy Zero?
  


kimd said:


> Wanna more details please try with TFZ series 1, actually the TFZ IEMs is under TTPod team designer


 
  
 Thanks for the recommendation! However, It is not socially accepted to wear "custom" style iems at my workplace 
 "Normal" iems look casual and are easily and quickly pulled out when needed.


----------



## goodluck4u

crabdog said:


> Probably best not to talk about it as the QT5 thread has been locked due the discussion and I'd be shattered if this one was too!







lurk650 said:


> Yeah, D2 thread is locked as well. I know the reason though.




Peter's 6drivers thread is also locked. What happend?


----------



## kimD

goodluck4u said:


> Peter's 6drivers thread is also locked. What happend?




Just chats here will do.. Otherwise to be created another ward


----------



## mochill

pastapipo said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > Cleer DU dual driver headphones:
> ...


the fidue sirius a91 should be up your alley


----------



## kimD

mochill said:


> the fidue sirius a91 should be up your alley




A91 seem not my taste, they are selling high side


----------



## mochill

Did you hear it bro


----------



## kimD

mochill said:


> Did you hear it bro




Since you has ordered already, I am really looking forward... Maybe at that time I'll would chance my mind


----------



## Lurk650

We are not allowed to talk about why people were banned but if you really want to know you can just PM me. Simply he broke one of the cardinal sins on Headfi


----------



## Currawong

A number of threads have been locked and a number of products removed, at least temporarily, due to what appears to be Member of the Trade rule violations. See the *Terms of Service*.
  
 I'm not going to answer any question here...yet, but I need to tell you all something VERY important, related to rules (linked above) specifically the ones that forbid non-sponsor MOTs from advertising:
  
 1. Do NOT EVER create an account for another person, especially a manufacturer or dealer. 
 2. Do NOT EVER post discount codes "for Head-Fi members" from any manufacturer or dealer. 
  
 Basically, from our point of view, if you do something on behalf of a manufacturer, then you are effectively a representative of that manufacturer, and then you, and they, are in violation of the rules. 
  
 Again, I wont answer questions in this thread (you can PM me) but I want to make sure nobody else gets themselves in trouble (or gets themselves banned).


----------



## mochill

Oh snap!!!! That sucks


----------



## 1clearhead

carltonh said:


> I've been really enjoying these Magaosi (HLSX) G29 model. I think there is only one seller on Aliexpress (and I don't look at Taobao or anything requiring Google Translate). For those of you who talk to the maker ( @1clearhead ?), ask about this single dynamic IEM. While on a technical sound quality level, it is just a tiny bit behind the HLSX 808, I think more people would enjory the sound signature of this. With about 25 hours burn in, it is most similar to the VJJB K4, which has been top of my sub $20 range for a good while. The main sonic difference is that while the VJJB K4 is V-shaped, the G29 (and I'm assuming by the single seller that this is the right model name) pushes the mids up to warm balanced, with good extension and details on both bass and treble. It is also pretty similar to the Tennmak Pro, but with a bit better subbass extension. It would easily be my #1 beater IEM to carry around if it had a microphone on it.


 
  
 I ask MaGaosi several weeks ago for a sample for review.....hopefully, I'll get them soon. This sounds like my type of signature.


----------



## Pastapipo

mochill said:


> the fidue sirius a91 should be up your alley


 
  
 Oh yeah, forgot about those. May have left them in my Lamborghini or Rolls Royce, can't remember since my butler was pouring champagne like a madman after last nights trip from my flight hangar.
  





 those A91 must be absolutely world class. Listening to the specification sheet alone is already quite enjoyable.


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about those. May have left them in my Lamborghini or Rolls Royce, can't remember since my butler was pouring champagne like a madman after last nights trip from my flight hangar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Funny!


----------



## 1clearhead

pastapipo said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about those. May have left them in my Lamborghini or Rolls Royce, can't remember since my butler was pouring champagne like a madman after last nights trip from my flight hangar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh my gosh!.....who are you kidding?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even efficiency is awesome on these!
  
 Product Name: Fidue SIRIUS
   *Sensitivity: 113dB / mW*
   Impedance: 20Ω
   *Frequency range: 4-45000Hz*
   Color Classification: Deep Space Grey
   Plug Diameter: 3.5mm / 6.3mm
   Cable length: 1.3 m
   Brand: Fidue
   Model: SIRIUS


----------



## Pastapipo

1clearhead said:


> *Frequency range: 4-45000Hz*


 
  
 I'll let my dog write the review on these then.


----------



## 1clearhead

pastapipo said:


> I'll let my dog write the review on these then.


 

 Haha! You ain't kidding me!.....Also, love the detachable screw-on cables on these. Very unique!


----------



## Lurk650

Just got my Brainwavz S5 for review. I know they are kind of old but man these things sound damn good. Really good balanced, non fatiguing out of the box. Isolation is great too. Using stock tips and out of my X3-ii directly. Gonna change to Auvio and add my E12 in a bit.


----------



## kimD

Just received mine Rose No.7 
Sounds really great


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Just received mine Rose No.7
> Sounds really great


The cable looks gorgeous as opposed to that q..5(both hand made I suppose).


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> The cable looks gorgeous as opposed to that q..5(both hand made I suppose).




Actually it cable, I'd bought separately





Original cable was 





Yes the shell is handcrafted


----------



## RedTwilight

kimd said:


> Actually it cable, I'd bought separately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice! How does it sound?


----------



## kimD

redtwilight said:


> Nice! How does it sound?




Refer here 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/150#post_12671896


----------



## carltonh

crabdog said:


> Hmm you have me interested in these now. Regulars in this thread will probably know I am a huge fan of the VJJB K4 and I also love my Tenmak Piano which is said to be similar to the Pro so these could be ideal for me.


 
 The Magaosi G29 is not like the Piano, but it is pretty close to the Tennmak Pro. The Pro is only like the Piano in having a similar excellent sound quality for price range. Sound signature is very different. The Piano is V-shaped, subbass strong with a strong 5 KHz peak, and so doesn't sound warm, where as the
  
 To compare the Pro to the G29, The Pro has a better treble extension that gives it a bit more airy feeling and completeness when doing an A/B test. The G29 has a bit more subbass and subbass extension. I think the Pro still wins between these two, unless you hate over-ear IEMs. That said, with the Pro, you have to carefully adjust the tips to be not too far onto the shaft or it is clearly subbass deficient.


----------



## brunoperruci

carltonh said:


> The Magaosi G29 is not like the Piano, but it is pretty close to the Tennmak Pro. The Pro is only like the Piano in having a similar excellent sound quality for price range. Sound signature is very different. The Piano is V-shaped, subbass strong with a strong 5 KHz peak, and so doesn't sound warm, where as the
> 
> To compare the Pro to the G29, The Pro has a better treble extension that gives it a bit more airy feeling and completeness when doing an A/B test. The G29 has a bit more subbass and subbass extension. I think the Pro still wins between these two, unless you hate over-ear IEMs. That said, with the Pro, you have to carefully adjust the tips to be not too far onto the shaft or it is clearly subbass deficient.


 
  
 Where can I buy this Magaosi G29?


----------



## carltonh

brunoperruci said:


> Where can I buy this Magaosi G29?


 

 As far as I can tell, there is only one seller on Aliexpress with it so far. I don't check Taobao or such. I bought mine from this store, but have never used them before or know anything else about them.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/10mm-Dynamic-earphone-HiFi-stereo-in-ear-monitors-IEMs-noise-isolating-earbuds-for-Andriod-and-IOS/1246929_32670578183.html


----------



## bhazard

The Rose products look so good. Impressions are definitely welcome.


----------



## kimD

Wow cool Rose


----------



## kahaluu

Originally Posted by *kimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Wow cool Rose


 
 The purple color is so sexy.


----------



## kimD

kahaluu said:


> The purple color is so sexy.




Damn no required to burn-in, the sound quality really really can overtaken DQSM D2, just slightly less bass only, very smooth mids and cleaned treble... There are no fatigue or harsh or sparkle treble.
But overall soundstage are huge like a very expensive hi-fi system set in your room.
Guitar / drum / all are cleaned, very very detailed and mids very forward, but unlike Jupiter.
Cool Rose no.7 (1dd+1ba) to do all

I love these


----------



## Riisalat

kimd said:


> Damn no required to burn-in, the sound quality really really can overtaken DQSM D2, just slightly less bass only, very smooth mids and cleaned treble... There are no fatigue or harsh or sparkle treble.
> But overall soundstage are huge like a very expensive hi-fi system set in your room.
> Guitar / drum / all are cleaned, very very detailed and mids very forward, but unlike Jupiter.
> Cool Rose no.7 (1dd+1ba) to do all
> ...


isnt this and the d2 on two different price leagues ?


----------



## kimD

riisalat said:


> isnt this and the d2 on two different price leagues ?




If add on upgraded cable was almost the same price to D2.
But can get slightly discount from seller


----------



## djmakemynight

It is quite sad. Was looking forward to the Easy Pro 6 reviews..


----------



## MuZo2

Are there any Chinese iems which are using push pull technique?


----------



## goodluck4u

D2 with leather case has arrived  I have not taken some pics od mine yet. 

my first impression, the brief comparison D2 + black filter with 808, D2 is more colorful sound than 808. Although it is hard to compare the size of soundstage, D2 is siliar size with 808. Perhaps the D2 soundstage will grow more expand by burning. I keep comparing with 808, earbuds Tomahawk and Piston2


----------



## kimD

goodluck4u said:


> D2 with leather case has arrived  I have not taken some pics od mine yet.
> 
> my first impression, the brief comparison D2 + black filter with 808, D2 is more colorful sound than 808. Although it is hard to compare the size of soundstage, two is siliar size with 808. Perhaps the D2 soundstage will grow more expand by burning. I keep comparing with 808, earbuds Tomahawk and Piston2




Congrats you with D2 now


----------



## waveriderhawaii

vishal said:


> Those who are receiving their shipments via dhl...
> Do they have to pay any customs..?
> 
> Thanks
> Vishal Kumar.


 
  
 I never had to pay customs in USA when they shop DSL.


----------



## stilleh

Received the DQSM D2002 yesterday and had great fun fiddling about with the different tunings. Incredible how much they change the sound really. I, by far, prefer the white tuning though and the included comply tips suited me right away. Cable is pure joy and wearing them overear is the way to go for me. I took them out of the box along with my X7 with AM5 module and went of for a walk with my dogs. Usually takes 20 minutes but this walk turned out to be a 2hour walk for them and a 2hour musical journey for me. 

I had my "acoustic and chill" playlist on and music like Sun kills moon, Bon Iver, Jose Gonsalez, Beck and Elliot Smith was even more beautiful than I've heard before. I can hear things only the VE Zen2.0 back edt. amped have revealed before. 

I also found them to be extremely comfortable for my large ears and for me, with complies, they isolated very well. 

I need to burn them in a little and listen to more genres but with bass as good as this I have no worries they will prove to be a fantastic buy.


----------



## pokenguyen

Haha why are there many D2 arriving today? I also just got D2 from FedEx while ago. My current headphones are IE80 and HD650, so you can tell that I prefer warm, laidback sound. I tried the black filter, it's not as bright as I think, no siblance, but it's not my taste. Green filter, the mid is recessed too much, not my taste either. I like the white filter most. Here is some comparision to my IE80 (note that I'm a warm lover):
  
 - IE80 emphasizes low, midbass, mid while D2 emphasizes low, mid and high. D2 high is not as much as ATH CKR9 (which is said to be balanced), but it's noticable to me. There is no siblance at all, but there are sparkles which I never hear from IE80 or HD650. As a result, I have to lower the voume compared to IE80. The low bass is comparable to IE80, not as tight and hard as CKR9 (which I think better in technical, worse in musical). Mid bass is clean, not too overpower as IE80. D2 is not as balance/analytical compared to HD598, Havi B3 or CKR9, it's a bit warmer. Therefore, I found D2 sound hifi, exciting, make me concentrate to music and a clear upgrade to CKR9, while IE80 is much more relaxing, easy to listen and sleep. D2 is all-arounder (though I hope it can tame the sparkle so I can turn up the volume) for critical listening, though I may reach out to IE80 more because I usually listen while doing other things. It's impossible to concentrate on work with D2.
  
 - D2 cable is very good but it's thick and heavy, so I replaced it with LZ A3 cable. I don't see much changes (come on, I can't distinguish DACs unfortunately). D2 is heavy, good build quality, but due to matte metal case it sometimes hurt my ears while adjusting. In this regard, IE80 is still the most comfortable IEM I've ever used.
  
 This is my impression after open, I don't think it can change after burn in, but let's see.


----------



## _gl

pokenguyen said:


> Haha why are there many D2 arriving today? I also just got D2 from FedEx while ago. My current headphones are IE80 and HD650, so you can tell that I prefer warm, laidback sound. I tried the black filter, it's not as bright as I think, no siblance, but it's not my taste. Green filter, the mid is recessed too much, not my taste either. I like the white filter most. Here is some comparision to my IE80 (note that I'm a warm lover):
> - IE80 emphasizes low, midbass, mid while D2 emphasizes low, mid and high. D2 high is not as much as ATH CKR9 (which is said to be balanced), but it's noticable to me. There is no siblance at all, but there are sparkles which I never hear from IE80 or HD650. As a result, I have to lower the voume compared to IE80. The low bass is comparable to IE80, not as tight and hard as CKR9 (which I think better in technical, worse in musical). Mid bass is clean, not too overpower as IE80. D2 is not as balance/analytical compared to HD598, Havi B3 or CKR9, it's a bit warmer. Therefore, I found D2 sound hifi, exciting, make me concentrate to music and a clear upgrade to CKR9, while IE80 is much more relaxing, easy to listen and sleep. D2 is all-arounder (though I hope it can tame the sparkle so I can turn up the volume) for critical listening, though I may reach out to IE80 more because I usually listen while doing other things. It's impossible to concentrate on work with D2.
> - D2 cable is very good but it's thick and heavy, so I replaced it with LZ A3 cable. I don't see much changes (come on, I can't distinguish DACs unfortunately). D2 is heavy, good build quality, but due to matte metal case it sometimes hurt my ears while adjusting. In this regard, IE80 is still the most comfortable IEM I've ever used.
> 
> This is my impression after open, I don't think it can change after burn in, but let's see.


 
  
 Thanks for the review. Ignoring sound signature difference, how does the D2 compare to B3 Pro 1 in fidelity & details?  Similar or different league?


----------



## pokenguyen

_gl said:


> Thanks for the review. Ignoring sound signature difference, how does the D2 compare to B3 Pro 1 in fidelity & details?  Similar or different league?


 
 I let B3 go long time ago, so I may not remember it well. B3 is amazing with soundstage with the price of thin sound, low bass (although I paired with Fiio E11). The anatycal and balance sound makes B3 makes it sound more detail and real. I think it's very good and amazing, but not enjoyable, that's why I sold it. Then the CKR9 sounds similar to B3, with fuller sound, tight bass and sparkling treble with the cost of soundstage. D2 corrected CKR9 by taming the treble, softer bass and a bit of warmness.
  
 If you don't care about 3x price, I'd definitely recommend D2, it's not as special as B3, but much more enjoyable in term of music listening. I may consider between B3 and CKR9 but not B3 and D2.


----------



## George-gearbest

Gearbest is glad to share our *special coupon code* in Head-fi:
  
Superlux HD668B $26.39----http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_279992.html 
  
Superlux HD681EVO $27.47----use the coupon code：LHHD681----http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_306291.html 
  
Superlux HD381 $9.69----use the coupon code :LHHD381----http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_298733.html 
  
Superlux HD681 $19.39----use the coupon code:LHHD681S----http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_270782.html 
  
 Please enjoy the discount.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## stilleh

_gl said:


> Thanks for the review. Ignoring sound signature difference, how does the D2 compare to B3 Pro 1 in fidelity & details?  Similar or different league?




I have the Havi B3 and they have a wider and more spacious Soundstage but D2 has wide as well. The bass though is 
so much better from the d2


----------



## fenodi

kimd said:


> Wow cool Rose



Nice cable, beautiful shell


----------



## _gl

stilleh said:


> I have the Havi B3 and they have a wider and more spacious Soundstage but D2 has wide as well. The bass though is
> so much better from the d2


 
  
 Thanks, what about sound refinement?  My Easy UES (dual dynamic) sound pretty average detail-wide (even with my EQ correction), so I was worried about the B3 Pro 1 as it's also dual dynamic right?  I can get a good local deal on them, but need a good step up from the Easy.  It's either those or a D2 (eventually).


----------



## Podster

stilleh said:


> I have the Havi B3 and they have a wider and more spacious Soundstage but D2 has wide as well. The bass though is
> so much better from the d2




Well I too have both and I'll say the A&D D2 has a more pronounced bass but better I can't agree with. But we do all hear it just a little different


----------



## peter123

_gl said:


> Thanks, what about sound refinement?  My Easy UES (dual dynamic) sound pretty average detail-wide (even with my EQ correction), so I was worried about the B3 Pro 1 as it's also dual dynamic right?  I can get a good local deal on them, but need a good step up from the Easy.  It's either those or a D2 (eventually).




In my experience driver type and number has very little to do with the amount of detail. 

The D2 has much higher resolution and a lot more bads compared with the B3. The B3 on the other hand has much more forward mids and a warmer tone. 

They're very very different sounding IEM's.


----------



## MuZo2

george-gearbest said:


> Gearbest is glad to share our *special coupon code* in Head-fi:


 
  
 Is there a coupon for HD330 or HD660 ? Also is stock based in EU?


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Well I too have both and I'll say the A&D D2 has a more pronounced bass but better I can't agree with. But we do all hear it just a little different




DQSM D2 not A&D D2

The A&D D2 is super weird, some of my songs sounds really good, other songs just sound crappy. Only vocals part though. I may end up giving those away or returning and using the Brainwavz S5 for working out. Will have to see how everything sounds from the M3 today


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> In my experience driver type and number has very little to do with the amount of detail.
> 
> The D2 has much higher resolution and a lot more bads compared with the B3. The B3 on the other hand has much more forward mids and a warmer tone.
> 
> They're very very different sounding IEM's.




More bads or bass?


----------



## _gl

lurk650 said:


> More bads or bass?


 
  
 Badass bass?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


peter123 said:


> In my experience driver type and number has very little to do with the amount of detail.


 
  
  
 I'm sure that good drivers (any) are better than bad ones (including how they're used).  But a regular complaint here is that dynamics are better at bass, worse at treble/detail.  Agree?


----------



## Tonx

Can anyone say something about Rose Aurora?)


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> DQSM D2 not A&D D2
> 
> The A&D D2 is super weird, some of my songs sounds really good, other songs just sound crappy. Only vocals part though. I may end up giving those away or returning and using the Brainwavz S5 for working out. Will have to see how everything sounds from the M3 today


 

 Guess I should have read into this thread more because same product naming gets me every time! In the case of the B3 and DQSM2 I say they are just totally different iem's IMHO and different sounding all around.


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> DQSM D2 not A&D D2
> 
> The A&D D2 is super weird, some of my songs sounds really good, other songs just sound crappy. Only vocals part though. I may end up giving those away or returning and using the Brainwavz S5 for working out. Will have to see how everything sounds from the M3 today


 
 I wouldn't say crappy, but yeah. It's something about the lower mids. I think you'll be able to fix it with EQ if you use one.


----------



## peter123

_gl said:


> Badass bass?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that good drivers (any) are better than bad ones (including how they're used).  But a regular complaint here is that dynamics are better at bass, worse at treble/detail.  *Agree*?




I'm afraid I don't and that was kind of the essence of my post


----------



## MuZo2

_gl said:


> I'm sure that good drivers (any) are better than bad ones (including how they're used).  But a regular complaint here is that dynamics are better at bass, worse at treble/detail.  Agree?


 
  
 Dynamics better bass (better definition) ? [quantity/quality/texture/speed/impact]
 BA treble better (better definition) ? [ detail retrival/extension]. Actually some of the BA headphones role off early.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> I wouldn't say crappy, but yeah. It's something about the lower mids. I think you'll be able to fix it with EQ if you use one.


 

 after all its for sport use!


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> I wouldn't say crappy, but yeah. It's something about the lower mids. I think you'll be able to fix it with EQ if you use one.


 
 Yeah, I guess it's more like if the vocals were recorded subpar then it will really show with them. Noticed mainly b/c I was just throwing on a lot of my rap music for my workout sd card. Maybe its b/c it was through the D14 which is pretty transparent. Might be less noticeable through the M3. Hopefully UPS delivers usual time today, yesterday are driver was out so my work didn't get our delivery til 330pm SMH


----------



## audio123

reminds me of akr02 and fibass


----------



## RedJohn456

_gl said:


> Thanks for the review. Ignoring sound signature difference, how does the D2 compare to B3 Pro 1 in fidelity & details?  Similar or different league?


 

 D2 is better in fidelity and details, and is technically superior to the B3 Pro 1. Having said that, The Pro 1 is my all time favourite headphone for a reason


----------



## Saoshyant

All I can say is wow.  The Rose Mojito paired with the Kogan is a lovely sound in a very portable package.  It's a shame the Kogan never really hit worldwide availability.  I'm listening to Rachmaninoff right now and even with a not so grand recording of a 60 year old performance, it sounds excellent.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> D2 is better in fidelity and details, and is technically superior to the B3 Pro 1. Having said that, The Pro 1 is my all time favourite headphone for a reason


 
 Been nostalgic about the Pro 1 lately. I have to break it back out to see how it sounds with all my newer equipment. V2+, Infinity, HTC-10, Little Dot MK2, etc


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Been nostalgic about the Pro 1 lately. I have to break it back out to see how it sounds with all my newer equipment. V2+, Infinity, HTC-10, Little Dot MK2, etc


 

 Oh nice! I am waiting for my V2+ infinity to be shipped one of these days.
  
 Yes the Havi Pro 1 sounds amazing out of my tube amp, and I have been tip rolling again and I have to tell you, at times I think I could only live with the havi and be happy.
  
 I just wish they would go ahead and release the damn B6 already -_-
  
 But yes, the havi is STILL one of the best bang for buck giant killers bar none.


----------



## Brian Coffey

Ordered HSLX-Bk50 this morning. Hoping for the best


----------



## 1clearhead

brian coffey said:


> Ordered HSLX-Bk50 this morning. Hoping for the best


 

 I am writing up a review on them and it will hopefully be up by next week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh, yea!
  
 So far, they pair nicely with "Auvio's small silicone tips with red inner bore." They sit better for all ears if you go one size smaller, since the housing is bigger than average and the nozzles extend longer. For example; if you use large silicone tips you should go with medium; if you use medium silicone tips go with small, etc...
  
 So far, they sound best with Auvio silicone tips.....but go with one size smaller!
  
https://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Small-Silicone-Replace-Tips/dp/B00N53JEXI/ref=pd_sim_23_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=312DXqwKHfL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=5GKD9K7Z46J2YWSPSXE8


----------



## Podster

Auvio's FTW!
  
 Woot Woot, almost page 2001, a Hi-Fi Space Odyssey


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> Auvio's FTW!
> 
> Woot Woot, almost page 2001, a Hi-Fi Space Odyssey


 

 We are going where no man's gone before......!


----------



## Brian Coffey

I have the Large Auvio tips looks like I will have to order some medium-sized ones now  Also received a decent discount from Easy. Now the waiting game begins


----------



## Lurk650

brian coffey said:


> I have the Large Auvio tips looks like I will have to order some medium-sized ones now  Also received a decent discount from Easy. Now the waiting game begins


 
 I have only ever had Medium and Large. Just ordered Smalls b/c they are on Prime and will probably work really well with the A&D D2. Maybe even work really good with the DQSM D2. Will find out Saturday


----------



## stilleh

Just got to chime in some more info on the QDSM D2002. Been listening to some other music genres since my last post. Now mainly electronic, some house and NewRetro. The bass quality is so much to my liking I'm getting flashbacks from live festivals from when I was young(er). You know the feeling you get in your stomach when the bass hits you and rolls up your throat. I'm not talking about a basshead punch in the stomach, more like a roaring, rolling bass that is fast and sharp at the same time. I'm a bit amazed really. A real gem!


----------



## Hisoundfi

stilleh said:


> Just got to chime in some more info on the QDSM D2002. Been listening to some other music genres since my last post. Now mainly electronic, some house and NewRetro. The bass quality is so much to my liking I'm getting flashbacks from live festivals from when I was young(er). You know the feeling you get in your stomach when the bass hits you and rolls up your throat. I'm not talking about a basshead punch in the stomach, more like a roaring, rolling bass that is fast and sharp at the same time. I'm a bit amazed really. A real gem!


+1

White filters FTW


----------



## Lurk650

@Podster, got the M3. It's way better than the 7G Nano I had borrowed from my mom and was thinking about using. The M3 is way cleaner and natural sounding. Seems to be very flat and no coloration. Brainwavz which are also flat sounded decent out of it, maybe a hair of graininess in the vocals. Threw on the A&D D2 and they sound better than they did out of the D14 which is too transparent for them. Got myself a nice workout rig!
  
 As for the S5, haven't detected any burn in besides brain burn in. Got them hooked up to my X3ii and these things are balanced, pretty flat, honestly kind of reminds me of the AKG K240 Studio. EDM and anything bass heavy is decent out of them but play something that doesn't require much bass and they shine. I kind of want to keep them as a flat reference IEM but also think my friend or sister could get more use out of them.


----------



## Salmonelas

Gratz to @bhazard for this awesome thread!!! 2000 pages and counting...


----------



## Brian Coffey

@1clearhead so not a mistake on Bk50?


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> @Podster, got the M3. It's way better than the 7G Nano I had borrowed from my mom and was thinking about using. The M3 is way cleaner and natural sounding. Seems to be very flat and no coloration. Brainwavz which are also flat sounded decent out of it, maybe a hair of graininess in the vocals. Threw on the A&D D2 and they sound better than they did out of the D14 which is too transparent for them. Got myself a nice workout rig!
> 
> As for the S5, haven't detected any burn in besides brain burn in. Got them hooked up to my X3ii and these things are balanced, pretty flat, honestly kind of reminds me of the AKG K240 Studio. EDM and anything bass heavy is decent out of them but play something that doesn't require much bass and they shine. I kind of want to keep them as a flat reference IEM but also think my friend or sister could get more use out of them.


 

 Nice Lurk, M3 is excellent sounding especially for the price. UI is not the greatest but for the price I'll take the SQ any day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm with you one the white filter Vince, they are my new BMW, blue shells w/White filters and White Bi-Flange


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Nice Lurk, M3 is excellent sounding especially for the price. UI is not the greatest but for the price I'll take the SQ any day:wink_face:
> 
> I'm with you one the white filter Vince, they are my new BMW, blue shells w/White filters and White Bi-Flange:tongue_smile:




Any fw update i should do? Is there even a settings menu?


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Any fw update i should do? Is there even a settings menu?


 

 Check the M3 thread, they are up on the latest over there


----------



## vapman

just got in from indonesia.... excited to try it!
impressions soon.
i like that it has 2 headphone outputs - one normal, one 75 ohm, so no need to worry about adapters 



bMac 3CH Mark II.


----------



## bhazard

Style points for the Metallica font alone, yet Lars won't be very happy about it.


----------



## vapman

bhazard said:


> Style points for the Metallica font alone, yet Lars won't be very happy about it.


 

 I thought so too. I absolutely love the Bengkel design and give them props for that alone.
  
 Screw Lars! IMO him and Cliff should have traded places but this isn't the place for that


----------



## Podster

vapman said:


> I thought so too. I absolutely love the Bengkel design and give them props for that alone.
> 
> Screw Lars! IMO him and Cliff should have traded places but this isn't the place for that  :atsmile:




Man that last line is likr bait ona hook


----------



## robervaul

Where can I buy this?


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> Where c[COLOR=0C0C0C]an I [/COLOR]buy this?




Putting ur lovely IEMs?


----------



## robervaul

kimd said:


> Putting ur lovely IEMs?


----------



## RedJohn456

kimd said:


> Putting ur lovely IEMs?


 

  

  
 I love the quality of these, definitely best case I have owned. It was included as a bonus when I bought my amp so I am not sure where you can source it. Best bet would be to contact a reputable AE seller or Penon Audio to stock these


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


>




Not really useful wow.
Just in case accidentally broken your cable else


----------



## robervaul

You are very rich


----------



## Lurk650

Fiio case I got for $15. Seems sturdy and durable. Plus can fit my X3ii and 2-3 IEMs in it


----------



## vapman

We can definitely source these if they're foudn with different brands printed on them. It's just a matter of finding them. Metal  would be nice for peace of mind with expensive stuff.


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> You are very rich




Lol sold before going to CA Jupiter


----------



## George-gearbest

muzo2 said:


> Is there a coupon for HD330 or HD660 ? Also is stock based in EU?


 
 Superlux HD660 $29.59  by use the coupon code: LHHD660----http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_315806.html 
 But we don't have it at EU warehouse, sorry about that.


----------



## goodluck4u

my pictures of DQSM D2002
 http://imgur.com/a/lD92B (18pics)
  




  
 D2 cable is one of heaviest cables.of my iems.


----------



## kimD

Some of my voice here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://hisonicears.weebly.com/rose-no7.html


----------



## mochill

Nice impression bro


----------



## Lurk650

Well, had my TK13 on the burner since last Friday. They are between 300-350 hrs. Taking them off for right now. Been listening to my DQSM D2 the past few hours, put on the 13's and sad to say it was hard to listen to. The D2 digs deeper in the bass, clearer mids that aren't as forward, highs that sparkle but don't bite. Overall SQ is just miles better IMO. They have pretty much made all my other IEMs obsolete. Still waiting on the MM T71. Then that's it. Nothing for a while and when I do decide on something new it has to be better than the D2. 
  
 Actually one IEM that I can still listen to is the Brainwavz S5, lacks bass but the detail is crazy.


----------



## harpo1

lurk650 said:


> Well, had my TK13 on the burner since last Friday. They are between 300-350 hrs. Taking them off for right now. Been listening to my DQSM D2 the past few hours, put on the 13's and sad to say it was hard to listen to. The D2 digs deeper in the bass, clearer mids that aren't as forward, highs that sparkle but don't bite. Overall SQ is just miles better IMO. They have pretty much made all my other IEMs obsolete. Still waiting on the MM T71. Then that's it. Nothing for a while and when I do decide on something new it has to be better than the D2.
> 
> Actually one IEM that I can still listen to is the Brainwavz S5, lacks bass but the detail is crazy.


 
 Just out of curiosity how do you get 300-350 hrs in 7 days?


----------



## Lurk650

harpo1 said:


> Just out of curiosity how do you get 300-350 hrs in 7 days?




I've had them since 5/19. Already had about 225-250 hrs on them.


----------



## Gracesheng

juat only 10 Ausdom M05 in stock, if you need one, please check the item as soon as possible. 
 The price will back up to $50-$70 after this deal.
 For who really love Ausdom M05, very sorry for the limited stock. Hope you will not miss it. 
  
 The code for Ausdom Eva Case works now. 
  
*$29.99 to get a Ausdom M05 Bluetooth Headphone with A-PTX  + a free EVA case *

 Ausdom M05: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R2MEH94
 EVA Case : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018I56MLO

*Code: UPUBYC4D  ( M05:$29.99 )
 Code: Z75SS9LB    (Free code for EVA case)  *

 Notice: The discount is offered by the store X-fire,please choose X-fire when palce order.

 Reviews and discussion on  head-fi.org: 
http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=Ausdom+M05


----------



## Gracesheng

The review of Ausdom ANC7 Active Noise Cancelling Bluetooth Headphone

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805756/ausdom-anc7-active-noise-cancelling-bluetooth-headphone-impressions-thread-global-review-wanted/75#post_12660363


----------



## vapman

*Bengkel Macro at last.... the mysterious legend from Indonesia revealed!*
  

 (that says Made in Samarinda - Indonesia)
  
 The verdict on the bMac 2 is that it is excellent. It is very well built. It is worth your money and competes with stuff in and $100 above its price range. These dudes deserve more attention because this unit is radical and good and it was CHEAP.
  
 Bengkel Macro are some dudes who have been in the Indonesian hi-fi scene for a bit and Head-Fi never knew of them until an Indonesian poster mentioned something about them in the Earbud thread. 100$ designed and made in Indonesia by a couple dudes dedicating themselves to their brand. I have heard a lot of gear and I really have to make it clear that these guys are onto something special. Clearly out East they've got this stuff figured out 
  
 I'm not sure what its' maximum output specs are, so I did the good ol' JVC SZ2000 test, as those cans will take as much power as you can possibly throw at em and rattle your face off with bass.
  
 The very good news is that it got to do some really nice rattling when I used the 75 ohm headphone output!
  
 I'm using it right now and the bass is supreme. The 75-ohm additional headphone port is invaluable. No adapters or any of that mess.
  
 sound quality is great, i'm very happy with it. Being fed by the iDSD Micro preamp output so the Bengkel Macro gets the raw output.  I've noticed with some headphones the 75 ohm adapter makes tons of difference. Perhaps if they raised it to something like 300 ohms and upped the output power a bit, it would appeal to bassheads. When I raised my preamp higher than I usually keep it, it was able to keep up. so I was very impressed and happy with that.
  
 I'm comparing it to stuff I compared the iDSD/C5 with the iDSD/bMac... if this thing had a bass boost and power output that was really nice like the Cayin's I'd take this no question!
  
 For earbuds and IEMs it's truly wonderful. The iDSD Micro has a 4w headphone amp but I'm enjoying the tone of the Bengkel Macro a lot more.
  
 Nice, tight, punchy bass. Mids and vocals are just right.

 I don't think it belongs in the basshead thread, but a future version could for sure. even people who hang with the basshead crew should check what this company's up to.... it was very cheap.
 However when I raised my EQ's preamp a lot higher than I was used to, it was able to push some good bass, but not always as head rattling as the C5 though... this is just notes from my testing for whoever is interssted, a basshead, or both. 
 Less than the Mont Blanc or C5 even with shipping. Output power probably isn't as high cause cause the SZ2000 seems to say so, but it's a keeper regardless.  Very fun and intimate presentation. I'm having a great time using my SZ2000 with it. My only problem is that I got the volume maxed out and want to go higher, but that's only with the SZ2000's  any IEM or earbud or normal headphone and you'd be blowing them out.
  
 I'll have to ask them if they make any other amps with a higher maximum output for desktop use.
  
 Excuse the mess of cables. It's the testing zone so lots of gear is around for testing right now. The Bengkel Macro is an AWESOME amp.
  
 In terms of sound quality I put it above the C5 but I can't give it the full edge over the C5 because the C5 has way higher output power than this does.
  
 I don't know how I managed to stumble upon Bengkel Macro's site one day, but by the end of the day, I had ordered one, and I'm pretty happy I did, considering I sold my C5 and wanted another portable amp. These can even rattle the SZ's pretty nicely as long as you don't go to actually ear damaging levels. That's what I can do with the iDSD, but the iDSD's amp sounds so dry and boring in comparison.
  
 DC adapter i'm very happy with. I hate microUSB chargers. This amp is a keeper. Thank you Bengkel. They were very excited I was their first USA customer and I am extremely happy that both the amp and headphones I took a complete gamble with ended up being nearly instant favorites.@irgunawan you guys do good work.
  
 I will take better photos and post a review of it soon. I hope you guys consider this very capable amp. And those of you who can't live without your 75 ohm adapters, you'll love this. it was cheap, too!
  
 I also have to give Bengkel props for being a company of a couple dudes putting their hearts into this completely, I've been talking with them and they're very cool dudes. all their stuff is designed and manafactured by them in Indonesia and it's just as sturdy as the iFi iDSD next to it.
  
 I have no affiliation with the company (wanted to make that clear after the amount of posts about their stuff i've been making) but I love everything I got and I support them 100%. I absolutely want to see what they have in stock for the future. I have been chatting with these dudes


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Well, had my TK13 on the burner since last Friday. They are between 300-350 hrs. Taking them off for right now. Been listening to my DQSM D2 the past few hours, put on the 13's and sad to say it was hard to listen to. The D2 digs deeper in the bass, clearer mids that aren't as forward, highs that sparkle but don't bite. Overall SQ is just miles better IMO. They have pretty much made all my other IEMs obsolete. Still waiting on the MM T71. Then that's it. Nothing for a while and when I do decide on something new it has to be better than the D2.
> 
> Actually one IEM that I can still listen to is the Brainwavz S5, lacks bass but the detail is crazy.


 

 hmm, one dude in the basshead thread said he got both the tk13 and d2 and said the d2 was worse at bass. now i'm not sure!


----------



## ajaxender

vapman said:


> hmm, one dude in the basshead thread said he got both the tk13 and d2 and said the d2 was worse at bass. now i'm not sure!




Got both today. Not a whole lot of listening time of course, but in my estimation, if TK13 is bass head, D2 is more so.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

vapman said:


> *Bengkel Macro at last.... the mysterious legend from Indonesia revealed!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Where can we get it?


----------



## MuZo2

Google is your friend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.bengkelmacro.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## crabdog

Ooh happy days! My Zhiyin Z2016 has finally arrived in country so I'll have it Monday. I have no idea what to expect from it but will know soon.


----------



## equatordog

It's sad that I can't show my chinese brand iem pic in here.. no permission


----------



## MuZo2

You need few posts, before you can post pictures here.


----------



## bartzky

equatordog said:


> It's sad that I can't show my chinese brand iem pic in here.. no permission :confused_face:





muzo2 said:


> You need few posts, before you can post pictures here.



Just tell us something about your Chinese iem. The needed minimum amount of posts will come quick then


----------



## MuZo2

I think he mentioned it qdc brand, seems they are some highend custom inears. Prices seem to be above 400$ and above.


----------



## omastic

muzo2 said:


> I think he mentioned it qdc brand, seems they are some highend custom inears. Prices seem to be above 400$ and above.


 
 I did post some impressions on them in the qdc thread a few weeks ago.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/804170/qdc-earbuds#post_12620775
  
 There is zero interest in this brand over here, most likely due to the high price. Nevertheless, they are excellent!


----------



## anticute

Has anyone tried the Topping NX5?


----------



## crabdog

anticute said:


> Has anyone tried the Topping NX5?


 
 Have had it on my wishlist for a couple weeks but still not found any reviews or even impressions on it so far.


----------



## AudioDHD

crabdog said:


> Ooh happy days! My Zhiyin Z2016 has finally arrived in country so I'll have it Monday. I have no idea what to expect from it but will know soon.




Arnt you the first to get those? If you do like them maybe dont send it to Brooko h34r:


----------



## MuZo2

audiodhd said:


> Arnt you the first to get those? If you do like them maybe dont send it to Brooko


 

 Just open them for inspection


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> hmm, one dude in the basshead thread said he got both the tk13 and d2 and said the d2 was worse at bass. now i'm not sure!




He must not have a deep insertion. I am using white filters too, the green filters are for a bit more bass. TK13 might have a tad more impact but there is no denying the bass of the D2


----------



## ajaxender

lurk650 said:


> He must not have a deep insertion. I am using white filters too, the green filters are for a bit more bass. TK13 might have a tad more impact but there is no denying the bass of the D2


 
  
 Yep. In fact ABing them, I think the D2 has more pure, certainly deeper impact but the slower decay on the TK13 makes it perceptually similar.


----------



## sedoaudio

The U.S. distributor for the Taiwan brand Chord & Major is Sedo Audio. Here is a Hi-Fi Review of the World model. SedoAudio.com
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-major-514-world/reviews/14137


----------



## Podster

sedoaudio said:


> The U.S. distributor for the Taiwan brand Chord & Major is Sedo Audio. Here is a Hi-Fi Review of the World model. SedoAudio.com
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-major-514-world/reviews/14137


 

 Reads just like the Massdrop add! These and a nice L&P 3 would be nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great shots of the D2's Good4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping that last one of the pouch is with it loaded!!!


----------



## bhazard

omastic said:


> I did post some impressions on them in the qdc thread a few weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/804170/qdc-earbuds#post_12620775
> 
> There is zero interest in this brand over here, most likely due to the high price. Nevertheless, they are excellent!


 
 Will have to take a look. Definitely post more about them here a bit for awareness.
  
 Nothing wrong with a high price as long as it's good. It's just risky going in blind, and it relies on word of mouth/hearing them.


----------



## peter123

Edit:
These are just amazeballs!! 

I mean come on, this kind of sound quality for $65 that's just crazy. 

I can say already that these are a solid step up from the original LZ-A2's for my preference 

RedJohn456 Thanks a bunch for hooking me up with these


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


>


 
 You're such a tease!


----------



## Lurk650

ajaxender said:


> Yep. In fact ABing them, I think the D2 has more pure, certainly deeper impact but the slower decay on the TK13 makes it perceptually similar.


 
 My teset song is Rittz "Bounce", there is a low note in there probably in the 30-32hz range (I haven't checked it). With the TK13 the note is present but not all that loud or clear. With the D2 it is loud, clear and detailed. Vibrates deeply in my ear drums. Gonna tip roll the 13's tonight. I have Large Auvios on them, I also have Medium size and the Smalls should be here tomorrow


----------



## ajaxender

lurk650 said:


> My teset song is Rittz "Bounce", there is a low note in there probably in the 30-32hz range (I haven't checked it). With the TK13 the note is present but not all that loud or clear. With the D2 it is loud, clear and detailed. Vibrates deeply in my ear drums. Gonna tip roll the 13's tonight. I have Large Auvios on them, I also have Medium size and the Smalls should be here tomorrow


 
  
 I'd believe it. Mighty impressed by these things.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> My teset song is Rittz "Bounce", there is a low note in there probably in the 30-32hz range (I haven't checked it). With the TK13 the note is present but not all that loud or clear. With the D2 it is loud, clear and detailed. Vibrates deeply in my ear drums. Gonna tip roll the 13's tonight. I have Large Auvios on them, I also have Medium size and the Smalls should be here tomorrow


 

 Mine, especially for bass/mid-bass if Fleetwood Mac's "World Turning". About 1/3 way in when Mick's kick drum comes in


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


>


 
 Cable looks pretty nice on those to


----------



## bartzky

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/32657293556.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.53.moozhp
  
 I wonder if somebody knows this one? Less than 150$ (without cable) for a 5 BA. Sounds somewhat unrealistic to me...
 From what I can see it's one of those Shure SE846 look-alikes. Other sellers claim it's ED-29689+DTCEx2.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> You're such a tease!



I'm sorry........ not  



podster said:


> Cable looks pretty nice on those to:wink_face:




Yeah, same as on the A4 prototype and much better than on the original A2


----------



## MuZo2

bartzky said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/32657293556.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.53.moozhp
> 
> I wonder if somebody knows this one? Less than 150$ (without cable) for a 5 BA. Sounds somewhat unrealistic to me...
> From what I can see it's one of those Shure SE846 look-alikes. Other sellers claim it's ED-29689+DTCEx2.


 
 Yes seems few people did post some impressions in this thread you will have to dig them up.


----------



## bartzky

muzo2 said:


> Yes seems few people did post some impressions in this thread you will have to dig them up.



Found something on p. 1971 and pp. 1836, but that was about the predecessor which was a 4BA+1DD.


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry........ not
> Yeah, same as on the A4 prototype and much better than on the original A2



How do the A2S fare against pmv a01?


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> How do the A2S fare against pmv a01?




Can I answer you in a weeks time  

No, honestly it's way way to early to pass any judgment whatsoever but I was really wowed by them straight away. 

They do sound quite a bit different from each other as well....


----------



## Podster

bartzky said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HCK-Custom-Made-Wooden-SE-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headphone-Optional-8/32657293556.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.53.moozhp
> 
> I wonder if somebody knows this one? Less than 150$ (without cable) for a 5 BA. Sounds somewhat unrealistic to me...
> From what I can see it's one of those Shure SE846 look-alikes. Other sellers claim it's ED-29689+DTCEx2.


 

 Somebody on here bought these but for the life of me I can't remember who now, blaming old age on this one


----------



## TwinACStacks

They are interesting. Does anyone know if there is a crossover network in them for the 5 Drivers? I can't tell by the description.
  
  
 I keep thinking there should be a nutcracker handy....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> They are interesting. Does anyone know if there is a crossover network in them for the 5 Drivers? I can't tell by the description.
> 
> 
> I keep thinking there should be a nutcracker handy....
> ...


 

 Or just send them to Coil


----------



## bartzky

twinacstacks said:


> They are interesting. Does anyone know if there is a crossover network in them for the 5 Drivers? I can't tell by the description.
> 
> 
> I keep thinking there should be a nutcracker handy....
> ...



Crack them open and resell the as "walnut finish" 

Here's the link to the transparent model: http://s.aliexpress.com/zAZRF3IB


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> Somebody on here bought these but for the life of me I can't remember who now, blaming old age on this one:rolleyes:




You may ask he/she, but her name look like she 
Riisalat


----------



## Tonx

peter123 said:


> Edit:
> These are just amazeballs!!
> 
> I mean come on, this kind of sound quality for $65 that's just crazy.
> ...


 
I suppose I did the right thing by ordering these IEM's as a gift


----------



## RedJohn456

kimd said:


> You may ask he/she, but her name look like she
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@Riisalat  Bro did you become a she and not even give me a heads up? I thought sharing was caring


----------



## peter123

tonx said:


> I suppose I
> did the right thing
> by ordering
> these IEM'sas a gift
> :rolleyes:




That's for sure, I bet you will make someone very happy with your gift


----------



## kimD

redjohn456 said:


> @Riisalat
> Bro did you become a she and not even give me a heads up? I thought sharing was caring




Oh no.... Shy man... 
Just look at the nickname and avatar, I thought is she.. Lol


----------



## vapman

The Bengkel Macro bMac is not an amp to sleep on, guys!
 it's serious and it kicks butt!
 and sounds screw*n awesome!
 It even does a respectable job with some very power hungry over ears.


----------



## Tonx

peter123 said:


> That's for sure, I bet you will make someone very happy with your gift


 
 I'm glad to hear it. I hope also that I won't be disappointed with Joyroom e-103, lz-03a and bosshifi b3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## peter123

tonx said:


> I'm glad to hear it. I hope also that I won't be disappointed with Joyroom e-103, lz-03a and bosshifi b3 :rolleyes: .




I'm sure you won't but unfortunately I haven't heard any of those myself


----------



## vapman

For not even having a bass boost, I gotta say the bass and overall sound of the bMac is pretty killer y'all.
  
 Very fun and energetic presentation. I have heard with amps with more soundstage but not many that put so much life back into the music.
  
 It's a good thing the bMac is portable because it's so much fun I get up and start dancing...
  
 The 2 headphone outputs (normal and 75 ohm) are super useful too!


----------



## Fabi

vapman said:


> For not even having a bass boost, I gotta say the bass and overall sound of the bMac is pretty killer y'all.
> 
> Very fun and energetic presentation. I have heard with amps with more soundstage but not many that put so much life back into the music.
> 
> ...


 
 Enjoy!


----------



## goodluck4u

D2 on burning now (under 3 hours)

About ability of vocal expression, bosshifi b8,a headphone, might be superior to D2. D2 seems like an all-round player thanks to its filter system.


----------



## Charliemotta

I'm lost...what are we talking about here.  Better than the LZ-A2's??


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> I'm lost...what are we talking about here.  Better than the LZ-A2's??




I'm lost as well, who are you asking Charlie?


----------



## carltonh

I received my DQSM D2, and yes, it is the best sound I've ever experienced. However, there is an odd problem, I think a grounding issue, and I'm not sure whether it is in the cable or the IEM. So want opinions before I address with Easy. If I wear it cable down, there is a low volume buzzing when using my Fiio Q1. I've used dozens of IEMs and headphones and never had this problem out of my Q1.
  
 If while wearing cable down, the buzzing is in the left earphone. You can't hear it during loud music, but you do during quiet music or when paused. However if I touch the metal jack of the D2 cable, then the sound goes away. Then if I switch to over-ear, (which reverses the left and right earphone to fit) the buzzing disappears EXCEPT when I touch my finder to the (now right) IEM housing.
  
 So is this a grounding problem within the right (when cable up) IEM?


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> I received my DQSM D2, and yes, it is the best sound I've ever experienced. However, there is an odd problem, I think a grounding issue, and I'm not sure whether it is in the cable or the IEM. So want opinions before I address with Easy. If I wear it cable down, there is a low volume buzzing when using my Fiio Q1. I've used dozens of IEMs and headphones and never had this problem out of my Q1.
> 
> If while wearing cable down, the buzzing is in the left earphone. You can't hear it during loud music, but you do during quiet music or when paused. However if I touch the metal jack of the D2 cable, then the sound goes away. Then if I switch to over-ear, (which reverses the left and right earphone to fit) the buzzing disappears EXCEPT when I touch my finder to the (now right) IEM housing.
> 
> So is this a grounding problem within the right (when cable up) IEM?




Hmm, do you have straight or angled 3.5mm connector on them?


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> That's for sure, I bet you will make someone very happy with your gift


 

 So using Vince's signature Amazeballs eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope he does not sue for plagiarism
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Riis had the big Op and forgot to tell his Heddy-Bro's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're hurt Riis, hurt bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm lost too Charlie but I think Peter is impressed with the successor to the A2's


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> So using Vince's signature Amazeballs eh:blink: Hope he does not sue for plagiarism:rolleyes:
> 
> Riis had the bog Op and forgot to tell his Heddy-Bro's:eek: We're hurt Riis, hurt bad
> 
> I'm lost too Charlie but I think Peter is impressed with the successor to the A2's




Ha ha, if he comes after me I just throw a juicy blue cheese filled beef burger his way and problem solved lol  

How's those DQSM D2's working out for you Tim?

Edit: Yeah, I totally enjoy the A2s, gotta love the naming scheme from LZ....


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, if he comes after me I just throw a juicy blue cheese filled beef burger his way and problem solved lol
> 
> How's those DQSM D2's working out for you Tim?
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I totally enjoy the A2s, gotta love the naming scheme from LZ....


The A2S is really balanced sound that is easy to listen to. Combine this with the very comfortable fit and AWESOMESAUCE cable, we're talking about a product that is pretty AMAZEBALLS 

Peter is my guy, he has been granted special permissions to use the words 

Lol


----------



## bhazard

carltonh said:


> I received my DQSM D2, and yes, it is the best sound I've ever experienced. However, there is an odd problem, I think a grounding issue, and I'm not sure whether it is in the cable or the IEM. So want opinions before I address with Easy. If I wear it cable down, there is a low volume buzzing when using my Fiio Q1. I've used dozens of IEMs and headphones and never had this problem out of my Q1.
> 
> If while wearing cable down, the buzzing is in the left earphone. You can't hear it during loud music, but you do during quiet music or when paused. However if I touch the metal jack of the D2 cable, then the sound goes away. Then if I switch to over-ear, (which reverses the left and right earphone to fit) the buzzing disappears EXCEPT when I touch my finder to the (now right) IEM housing.
> 
> So is this a grounding problem within the right (when cable up) IEM?


 
 Do you have another MMCX cable to see if the cable might be faulty?


----------



## carltonh

peter123 said:


> Hmm, do you have straight or angled 3.5mm connector on them?


 

 I have the angled connector on my D2 cable.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> The A2S is really balanced sound that is easy to listen to. Combine this with the very comfortable fit and AWESOMESAUCE cable, we're talking about a product that is pretty AMAZEBALLS
> 
> Peter is my guy, he has been granted special permissions to use the words
> 
> Lol




Thanks Vince, I appreciate it  

Does that mean that I can finish the lovely burger myself? 

Yeah, they're super airy sounding as well. Everything on them kind of feel big and bold but at the same time they feel very balanced and non fatiguing. Haven't AB yet but I really feel as if they'll put the Zero's to shame... 

I'm super impressed so far!


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> I have the angled connector on my D2 cable.




Check if the screw lid on the back of the connector is properly in place. Mine was very loose when they arrived and I also got some interference. I just screwed it properly in place and the problem was solved. With a bit of luck the same will work for you


----------



## carltonh

bhazard said:


> Do you have another MMCX cable to see if the cable might be faulty?


 
 I tried another cable and I still have the problem. I tried another IEM with the D2 cable, and no problem with the cable. I guess that means I have a grounding problem within one side of the DQSM D2 IEM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Crap.


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> I tried another cable and I still have the problem. I tried another IEM with the D2 cable, and no problem with the cable. I guess that means I have a grounding problem within one side of the DQSM D2 IEM.    Crap.




Ah, that sucks. 

Better contact the seller right away and hopefully you'll be able to work out a good solution.


----------



## Hisoundfi

carltonh said:


> I tried another cable and I still have the problem. I tried another IEM with the D2 cable, and no problem with the cable. I guess that means I have a grounding problem within one side of the DQSM D2 IEM.    Crap.







peter123 said:


> Ah, that sucks.
> 
> Better contact the seller right away and hopefully you'll be able to work out a good solution.




Contact the seller. 

Easy is awesome and provides great customer service. They will probably have you send them back and then send a replacement. 

It's worth it.


----------



## Temple

Anyone have the Rose on order that has the D2? Would love to hear more impressions of the two before I buy...


----------



## MuZo2

Check Rose thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/240#post_12675671


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lost...what are we talking about here.  Better than the LZ-A2's??
> ...


 
 This here Peter..
                                                                     
Edit:
 These are just amazeballs!!

 I mean come on, this kind of sound quality for $65 that's just crazy.

 I can say already that these are a solid step up from the original LZ-A2's for my preference


----------



## vapman

I am thoroughly impressed with this amp. Bengkel Micro killed it on this one and I do not regret deciding to buy it one bit! In fact it's my amp of choice currently, the iDSD has been reduced to simply being a DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's super energetic sounding and has a really fun, natural, and lively sound.  Not widest soundstage you'll get but it's both very detailed and very intimate. A good match with everything I tried it with too, so far. They're pretty cheap too - less than a Fiio E12 i think?


----------



## carltonh

hisoundfi said:


> Contact the seller.
> 
> Easy is awesome and provides great customer service. They will probably have you send them back and then send a replacement.
> 
> It's worth it.


 

 Yep, I'm doing that. I'm willing to let the DQSM D2 be my end of line IEM (at least till something even better is maybe less than $80), but I don't want to have this problem. Any opinions on the cheapest way to send from USA to China if I have to send it back?


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> This here Peter..




Crystal clear now Charlie  

What I mean is that the LZ A2s outperform the LZ A2(none s) in every single way IMHO and it does it for $65.

The last IEM's I've received are the DQSM D2, EE 6BA, LZ A2s and the A4 prototype and I just love all of them. These are indeed very good times to be in this hobby. 

Like a good friend of mine use to say: I love headphones


----------



## Hisoundfi

USPS click and ship. 

I believe it's first class international. It should be around 13-15 dollars. 

I might be mistaken about the service, but if you look you'll find a service around that much.


----------



## RedJohn456

carltonh said:


> Yep, I'm doing that. I'm willing to let the DQSM D2 be my end of line IEM (at least till something even better is maybe less than $80), but I don't want to have this problem. Any opinions on the cheapest way to send from USA to China if I have to send it back?


 

 Message them on AE asking if you send one by tracking, can they send out a replacement without you having to wait for them to receive it? Worth a shot, but no guarantee, it is a bit of a pricy item but worth a shot. I have't personally come across you yet, but if you know any of the OG guys maybe they can vouch for you.


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> Message them on AE asking if you send one by tracking, can they send out a replacement without you having to wait for them to receive it? Worth a shot, but no guarantee, it is a bit of a pricy item but worth a shot. I have't personally come across you yet, but if you know any of the OG guys maybe they can vouch for you.


OG... Lol awesome 

I guess I'm an OG. I purchased an earphone from Easy and returned it. Provide tracking numbers and show them that it is on the way and I'm sure they will send you one. Just be prepared for the usual two week wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > This here Peter..
> ...


 
 Interesting.. I just have these 3...
 LZ-A2
 LZ-Z02A
 LZ-Z03A


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> OG... Lol awesome
> 
> I guess I'm an OG. I purchased an earphone from Easy and returned it. Provide tracking numbers and show them that it is on the way and I'm sure they will send you one. Just be prepared for the usual two week wait for them to arrive.


 

 You are THE OG my friend   
  
 If I were to christen an OG council/squad, who would you pick? Like an all-star team


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Interesting.. I just have these 3...
> LZ-A2
> 
> LZ-Z02A
> ...




You know you've better complete that list lol


----------



## Charliemotta

Whoops.  Looks like I listed it wrong in my profile.  I bought the LZ-A2s in December. Probably recommended by you..


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.. I just have these 3...
> ...


 
 I'm working on it. I bought 3 Burson V5 doubles and 2 V5 singles so I'm taking a break and making a list.


----------



## RedJohn456

charliemotta said:


> Whoops.  Looks like I listed it wrong in my profile.  I bought the LZ-A2s in December. Probably recommended by you..


 

 LZ A2S just came out recently actually


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> I'm working on it. I bought 3 Burson V5 doubles and 2 V5 singles so I'm taking a break and making a list.




Wow, that a lot of op amp money. Let me know if you need any help with that list lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

The OG List:

bhazard
twister6
peter123
RedJohn456
Wokei
Charliemotta

Please add some names guys. These are the ones that come to mind first.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Podster
EISENbricher
RedTwilight
acain
rontant


I didn't forget you bros, but you came later on down the road.


----------



## peter123

Baycode

The grand old man


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Crystal clear now Charlie
> 
> What I mean is that the LZ A2s outperform the LZ A2(none s) in every single way IMHO and it does it for $65.
> 
> ...




Peter have you ever had a chance to listen LZ Z03A? If you did what are the differences between them as I have a LZ Z03A and think the bass is too overwhelming and treble being a bit strident for me? How is the treble on these?


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Baycode
> 
> The grand old man


+1000


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Peter have you ever had a chance to listen LZ Z03A? If you did what are the differences between them as I have a LZ Z03A and think the bass is too overwhelming and treble being a bit strident for me? How is the treble on these?




Unfortunately I haven't heard them. You know that I'm pretty allergic against bass interfering in the other frequencies and fwiw I've got no problem whatsoever with this on the A2's (while I did with the A2). Treble is full, smooth and we'll extended. 

I'm pretty sure that RedJohn456 has the 03A so maybe he can help out.


----------



## RedJohn456

ozkan said:


> Peter have you ever had a chance to listen LZ Z03A? If you did what are the differences between them as I have a LZ Z03A and think the bass is too overwhelming and treble being a bit strident for me? How is the treble on these?


 

 Its almost a night and day difference between the LZ03A and LZ A2S. LZ03A is you run of the mill, below average to average v shaped iem, in comparison to A2S. A2S is on a completely different level imo.


----------



## ozkan

redjohn456 said:


> Its almost a night and day difference between the LZ03A and LZ A2S. LZ03A is you run of the mill, below average to average v shaped iem, in comparison to A2S. A2S is on a completely different level imo.




Thank you Tamal. Well what I'm looking for is an IEM which can get closer to ER4S in treble refinement and also should have more comfortable fit. Do you think LZ Z03A fits the bill?


----------



## RedJohn456

ozkan said:


> Thank you Tamal. Well what I'm looking for is an IEM which can get closer to ER4S in treble refinement and also should have more comfortable fit. Do you think LZ Z03A fits the bill?


 
 I haven't heard the ER4S so I cant comprare with that.
  
 The LZ Z03A is great dont get me wrong, but in terms of treble refinement, soundstage etc, it doesn't do anything special to standout from the other iems in the same price range. Perhaps the sound signature is not my cup of tea but I didn't enjoy it much. 
  
 I will give them an extended listen to them tonight and get back to you. But the gap in performance between the A2S and 03A is noticeable, not a slight difference imo. The A2S is a more relaxed listen, despite its impressive treble extension, so if you are looking for more treble energy the A2S might not fit the bill.


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> The OG List:
> 
> @bhazard
> @twister6
> ...


 
 Whats that stand for Vince?  Old Guys??


----------



## Charliemotta

redjohn456 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops.  Looks like I listed it wrong in my profile.  I bought the LZ-A2s in December. Probably recommended by you..
> ...


 
 That's what it sounded like but then I looked mine up and found this from December.
  
 [Mod Edit: Seller is now blacklisted.]


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> That's what it sounded like but then I looked mine up and found this from December.
> 
> [Mod Edit: Seller is now blacklisted.]




I'm pretty sure they've just used the listing for the original A2. The "s" version was just released.


----------



## Hisoundfi

charliemotta said:


> Whats that stand for Vince?  Old Guys??


Stands for "Original Goofballs"


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> Stands for "Original Goofballs"




Guess if I had met all you fella's when I joined back in '07 I could have played

Liking the new AVY Charlie


----------



## Hisoundfi

podster said:


> Guess if I had met all you fella's when I joined back in '07 I could have played


You got honorable mention buddy. That means you're in broseph!


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it sounded like but then I looked mine up and found this from December.
> ...


 
 This is an outrage!  Now everyone knows about my time traveling ability!   So if I buy one now will it be a LZ-A2ss?


----------



## kimD

peter123 said:


> Crystal clear now Charlie
> 
> What I mean is that the LZ A2s outperform the LZ A2(none s) in every single way IMHO and it does it for $65.
> 
> ...




Very interesting to know a bit from A4 sounds signature than A3, cause A3 for me, roll of treble part.


----------



## mochill

hisoundfi said:


> The OG List:
> 
> bhazard
> twister6
> ...


dont forget about me!!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

mochill said:


> dont forget about me!!!!


Noted 

Masta MO is OG fosho!


----------



## Currawong

*Easy Earphone is now banned and blacklisted from Head-Fi. Links to, and discussion of them, as well as "DQSM" and **** products are no longer allowed. That includes Amazon links.*

 What the hell happened? Unusually, I'm going to tell you all. 

 Soon after he registered, PaulPark222, who is from Korea, was given a very strong warning for flipping review samples in the classifieds, and warned to state the original of all products he reviewed, ie: Whether or not he purchased them or was sent them as a review sample. 

 Recently, a review of his was reported with a claim that he had posted a negative review due to the manufacturer refusing to send him a review sample. At our request, we were sent chat logs that showed, among other things, that he had offered manufacturers positive reviews in exchange for free products. Those manufacturers, sensibly, wanted genuine reviews. What is more, he asked the manufacturers to lie if they were asked about their relationship. 

 A user account was created on Head-Fi, "EEasy", which posted positive reviews about products it sold. We deleted the reviews and warned the person. The account was created by PaulPark222 in Korea, but logged in subsequently from China. The account was being used by "Brian Hu" (his user name previously had a typo which I fixed). *Paul claimed that during chat with EEasy they had asked him to make an account for them. *

 Another member, whom I completely believe had nothing to do with this (and so I shall not name him) was asked in chat by "DQSM" to create an account for them on Head-Fi due to his "limited knowledge in English". The member did so. The user of that account then created an account, Joe17, which then *posted in good English a criticism of bhazard's QT5 review*.

 After further investigation, we found that Brian Hu had logged in to Joe17's account. I PMed both members to find out what was going on. Brian Hu first claimed that Joe17 was a friend, then said he only met him once in chat where Joe17 (under his Chinese named) asked him to log into his Head-Fi account for him. Note here that at the time of writing, there is a huge DQSM banner on the EEasy Aliexpress store page. 

 Brian Hu offered to become a sponsor. I don't think it is acceptable for a reseller who sales fake IE800s to be a sponsor here, let alone one connected with all of the above.

 Joe17 claimed to have nothing commercial to do with DQSM and simply created that account because he had bought their products and liked the brand. However, _the member who had created the account had done so at the request of the operator of the official DQSM store chat!_

 So now, along with Paulpark222, Joe17, DQSM, and Brian Hu are now all permanently banned. 

 I'm not going explain in detail how we detected all of this, so please don't ask or speculate. The main thing here is, I want this to be a very public warning about reviewers and manufactures about honesty and integrity. 

 Some warnings: 



Manufacturers and resellers must follow the rules for Members of the Trade in the *Terms of Service*.
Do NOT EVER create accounts for other people, especially manufacturers or distributors. You'll be _forever_ linked to them in our system and everything you do will henceforth be suspect, even if you say you have no relation.
Do NOT offer discount codes "for Head-Fi members" from manufacturers or resellers. You are essentially advertising by proxy for them, which is not allowed. If a manufacturer or reseller wants to advertise, they either must use Google Adsense (targeted at Head-Fi) or become a sponsor. No other way.
If you see content (posts, reviews or comments) that are suspect in some way, flag them and we'll take a look. Even if it doesn't generate a lot of red flags immediately, if more odd things start to appear, then we can step in and have a good look what is going on. It because of this that we found out about all of the above. 
Do not link to products that are obvious fakes of well-known products. If an AliExpress or TaoBao store has fakes, please do NOT link to it or suggest people visit it.
If you use a store that has affiliate codes or links, you cannot post those codes here (they are usually added to the URL, such as the &tag=whatever_20 part of Amazon links).
 
 I'm still not completely clear about the relationship between some brands and distributors, so some threads are still locked and some products have still not been restored. If someone wants to PM me who knows more in detail it'd be most appreciated so I can sort it out. 

 At the risk of generating more conspiracy theories, I'm going to suggest if anyone wants to buy Chinese IEMs that you go and talk to @George-gearbest as he has been "doing the right thing" the whole time as far as the rules go. 

 I hope I never, ever have to deal with this kind of crap again. For this thread to stay open, everyone please take a bit more care about what you consider telling people about in here.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

TY @Currawong


----------



## Niyologist

Are reviews still allowed? Or not? If not. I understand.

EDIT: It's not allowed. Okay. No problem.


----------



## Lurk650

Well that sucks, one of the best IEMs to come out of China can't be spoken about. Oh well. Understood.


----------



## omastic

This is sad. I have just received the banned iem and it is indeed very, very good. What has happened is a shame, really.


----------



## Fabi

Thanks for all this clarification


----------



## MuZo2

omastic said:


> This is sad. I have just received the banned iem and it is indeed very, very good. What has happened is a shame, really.



My pirate is still on ship.


----------



## hakuzen

thank you very much for the detailed explanation, @Currawong


----------



## Liu Junyuan

What a D-bag. The bans were well-deserved IMO.


----------



## Lurk650

One thing I find interesting is Curra said the account from Paul was created in Kora. Yet he lives in North Carolina. Supposedly. Oh well.


----------



## Currawong

lurk650 said:


> One thing I find interesting is Curra said the account from Paul was created in Kora. Yet he lives in North Carolina. Supposedly. Oh well.


 

 Both. I would guess he might have been studying in the US and returned at some point. That happens a lot.


----------



## Lurk650

currawong said:


> Both. I would guess he might have been studying in the US and returned at some point. That happens a lot.




Gotcha. Makes sense.


----------



## kendfw

I myself have been very skeptical of some of reviews over here for sometimes. Internet is a wonderful invention but it presents another level of headache, disinformation. I used it extensively to complete my personal and paid assignments. The biggest challenge is to sort out the bad apples.


----------



## goodluck4u

kendfw said:


> I myself have been very skeptical of some of reviews over here for sometimes. Internet is a wonderful invention but it presents another level of headache, disinformation. I used it extensively to complete my personal and paid assignments. The biggest challenge is to sort out the bad apples.


 
  
 I agree with you.  When I post my comment, I choose carefully words because of avoiding hype. Like the scandal, there are commercial reason and also there are the effect of the writers love their own products too much. 
 As I usually posted reviews of sample products on their product pages of amazon.co.jp, I think it is dangerous to use words causing hype. Reviewers do not have to make buyers and readers disappointed.


----------



## stilleh

kendfw said:


> I myself have been very skeptical of some of reviews over here for sometimes. Internet is a wonderful invention but it presents another level of headache, disinformation. I used it extensively to complete my personal and paid assignments. The biggest challenge is to sort out the bad apples.




I'm always skeptical. You have to be in this hobby. There are a few people I trust wholeheartedly here but that's really only after pming or talking with them over Facebook and comparing gear and general talking so you can get a feel about them. Hype trains will always happen. I like to sit back and look at the spec. charts and I often also chat directly with the sellers of there are things they have left out or I find strange from reviews. 

There will always be brands and sellers wanting to take shortcuts and it will eventually bite them in the backside. Problem that I see though is that there is so much coming out of China now that is hard to be that thorough that you really should our want to be.


----------



## Podster

stilleh said:


> I'm always skeptical. You have to be in this hobby. There are a few people I trust wholeheartedly here but that's really only after pming or talking with them over Facebook and comparing gear and general talking so you can get a feel about them. Hype trains will always happen. I like to sit back and look at the spec. charts and I often also chat directly with the sellers of there are things they have left out or I find strange from reviews.
> 
> There will always be brands and sellers wanting to take shortcuts and it will eventually bite them in the backside. Problem that I see though is that there is so much coming out of China now that is hard to be that thorough that you really should our want to be.




True but the trade off is you are not spending a fortune >$500 in something that might not be all you expect If I buy a Rose 7 for $150 it's not the end of the world or my wallet I know the Fidue A91 is a nice iem but it may not be all that but for it's price it should really be in end game territory at least for me anyway. Just my .02

THX Currawong, for once it's not me


----------



## anticute

Another case of a Chinese seller losing out in the long run, trying to get the fast results. And this was someone who was generating a lot of goodwill just by doing their everyday business. A shame really, but I REALLY hope this serves as a warning to other sellers..
  
 Anyway, good riddance to them, and I'm super happy this thread is open again - I was running out of threads to follow. Then again, running out of threads like these likely would've been better for  my wallet..


----------



## peter123

I've created an appreciation thread for the LA-A2s here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/812327/lz-a2s-appreciation-thread#post_12677464
  
 As well as an LZ-A4 discussion thread here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/812329/lz-a4-impressions-and-discussion-thread#post_12677476
  
 Anyone interested in commenting and/or contributing are very welcome


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> I've created an appreciation thread for the LA-A2s here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/812327/lz-a2s-appreciation-thread#post_12677464
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! Subbed to both.


----------



## _gl

> Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So now, along with Paulpark222, Joe17, DQSM, and Brian Hu are now all permanently banned.


 
  
 See this is exactly what I was warning about.  The overexcited froth on these Chinese IEM threads always seemed suspicious to me since listening in a month or so ago, at least compared to the more critical parts of head-fi that led me to my Koss KSC75 (long time ago) and Senn HD600 (more recent), both of which I love.  People's judgement in those other threads I found has generally been excellent and much appreciated.  But I've dealt long enough with Ali and Ebay China to know that my Easy transaction on Ali was the same as most other sellers, nothing special (shipping marked days before it actually shipped, wrong number of tips in the package, and the other Easy headphones (not the thread that got locked) that I guess I can't mention anymore that were nothing special imo).
  
  
 And the fact that 'Brian' couldn't even spell his name right was a red flag.  Potential buyers, take this as a warning - dealing with China is dangerous.  Low quality control in the factories, often (not always) low customer service, and often zero integrity and sometimes outright scams or fopping you off if there's a dispute (although Ali and Ebay will step in).
  
 It's the price you pay for the low price.  If you're willing to roll the dice and know your dispute rights it can be OK though.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Currawong Well that was one massive cluster fudge. Glad you were able to figure out what happened and take appropriate action. Thank you as well for taking the time to spell out what happened.


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> @Currawong
> Well that was one massive cluster fudge. Glad you were able to figure out what happened and take appropriate action. Thank you as well for taking the time to spell out what happened.




+1. A definite eye opener for me.


----------



## SilentCinema

Received the Ipsdi HF209 today, ootb they are not above any of the cheapest kz(ootb) range. But they are a brilliant handsfree with a good mic and clear phone call vocals, which i don't mind breaking  all opinions though!


----------



## Kelzo

Anyone got QC issue like these? Two left channels lol


----------



## anticute

Nevermind..


----------



## Kelzo

I forgot about it thanks anyways


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dudes, let's get back to budget earphones and why we love this thread so much.
  
 I agree with you on some points @_gl but at the same time there are a lot of great brands in China:
  
*Fidue*
*Dunu*
*LZ*
*Musicmaker*
*Macaw*
*Vsonic*
*1More*
  
  
 All of these companies offer products on par with some earphones that cost many times more. There are also some great sellers
  
*Penon Audio*
*Lendmeurears*
*Shenzhen Audio*
*Gearbest*
  
 Everything I just listed is just as, if not better in terms of quality control and customer service.
  
 If you bought a headphone in the last 10 years there's been parts from China in them.
  
 Even the manufacturer or store that can't be named was doing some really cool things in our hobby. Seems they tried to get an unfair advantage. Substantiated, it has to be considered unprofessional and inappropriate. It can't be tolerated because it destroys the integrity and relevancy of this site.
  
 I like Chinese earphones. The LZ A2S is awesome. The DN1000 is awesome. The Fidue Sirius is awesome. The Xiaomi headphones are awesome, The GR07BE is awesome. I can go on and on and on. I can put them in your ears and have you agree that they are something special. 
  
 Cheers guys
  
 I asked on the Lab. I'm wondering if you guys could also chime in and say what you think is the best sounding earphone in four ranges now.
  
 #1 The $0 to $25 range
 #2 The $25 to $50 range
 #3 The $50 to $75 range
 #4 The $75 to $100 range
  
 I think a regional poll with general consensus, followed by a vote/poll would be something I could add to the Lab front page. 
  
 Your input is wanted and appreciated. 
  
 Cheers guys


----------



## peter123

_gl said:


> See this is exactly what I was warning about.  The overexcited froth on these Chinese IEM threads always seemed suspicious to me since listening in a month or so ago, at least compared to the more critical parts of head-fi that led me to my Koss KSC75 (long time ago) and Senn HD600 (more recent), both of which I love.  People's judgement in those other threads I found has generally been excellent and much appreciated.  But I've dealt long enough with Ali and Ebay China to know that my Easy transaction on Ali was the same as most other sellers, nothing special (shipping marked days before it actually shipped, wrong number of tips in the package, and the other Easy headphones (not the thread that got locked) that I guess I can't mention anymore that were nothing special imo).
> 
> 
> And the fact that 'Brian' couldn't even spell his name right was a red flag.  Potential buyers, take this as a warning - dealing with China is dangerous.  Low quality control in the factories, often (not always) low customer service, and often zero integrity and sometimes outright scams or fopping you off if there's a dispute (although Ali and Ebay will step in).
> ...




Can't help wondering what you're doing in this thread if that's how you feel......


----------



## Kelzo

> #3 The $50 to $75 range


 
 In my opinion LZ-A2s is the current undisputed king in this segment. Fast and airy bass with a very nice quantity to it while not leaking into the mids.

 The mids for me is smooth and relaxing, it has a nice air to it with pretty much enough details. Highs definitely is great as I'm quite treble sensitive, tried listening to these for 11 hours and I could still go on.


----------



## audio123

Thank you @Currawong




 some of the reviews really misguided me
  
 to conclude
  
 top 3 reliable brands:
 Dunu
 Fidue
 Vsonic
  
 top 3 emerging brands:
 Tfz
 VE
 LZ
  
 Sellers I deal before and found excellent service from them:
 LMUE
 Penon Audio


----------



## MuZo2

2-3 years back, I used to buy from reliable taobao agent. Headphones, diy parts, amps, etc. Then they closed shop and I haven't bought anything since. I haven't found any other good options. EE & HCK had good feedback here. Personally I only have 2 transactions with them and one yet to arrive. Seems because of fierce competition there have been unfortunate consequences.


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> Thank you @Currawong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do LMUE have an AE store or just their main website?


----------



## SerenaxD

_gl said:


> See this is exactly what I was warning about.  The overexcited froth on these Chinese IEM threads always seemed suspicious to me since listening in a month or so ago, at least compared to the more critical parts of head-fi that led me to my Koss KSC75 (long time ago) and Senn HD600 (more recent), both of which I love.  People's judgement in those other threads I found has generally been excellent and much appreciated.  But I've dealt long enough with Ali and Ebay China to know that my Easy transaction on Ali was the same as most other sellers, nothing special (shipping marked days before it actually shipped, wrong number of tips in the package, and the other Easy headphones (not the thread that got locked) that I guess I can't mention anymore that were nothing special imo).
> 
> 
> And the fact that 'Brian' couldn't even spell his name right was a red flag.  Potential buyers, take this as a warning - dealing with China is dangerous.  Low quality control in the factories, often (not always) low customer service, and often zero integrity and sometimes outright scams or fopping you off if there's a dispute (although Ali and Ebay will step in).
> ...


 
  
 In a way this case was an example of how even spreading by mouth isn't the safest method - I was legitimately about to buy one of the IEMs that shall not be named and then this whole fudgecake mudpie thing happened. I'm from HK (not really China, but China, if you get what I mean) and I'm sometimes frustrated by Chinese sellers' attitude towards their trade as well. I've run into my fair share of issues, but as long as you know where to look (e.g. as @audio123 said, VE is one company that has integrity) and stick to more reputable Chinese IEM sellers, I doubt there'll be as many issues.
  
 The QC though, I agree. As wonderful as some of these IEMs sound I think QC is the issue and why these IEMs are less pricey than others - they may make good sound, but it never sticks around consistently enough. Again, it's a matter of knowing where to look. I actually remember seeing a Taobao (the domestic version of Ali) guide on "how not to be scammed" somewhere - I should try digging it out. It's worth reading even though it doesn't directly pertain to Ali.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Do LMUE have an AE store or just their main website?


 

 main website and amazon. i always get my gears from their physical store.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

peter123 said:


> Edit:
> These are just amazeballs!!
> 
> I mean come on, this kind of sound quality for $65 that's just crazy.
> ...




Sorry I've missed the introduction / name of these. Are they available? 
Thanks

.


----------



## peter123

oopswrongplanet said:


> Sorry I've missed the introduction / name of these. Are they available?
> Thanks
> 
> .




It's the LZ A2s and yes they're available on AE and Amazon. I've also asked Penon if they will stock them but no answer yet. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/812327/lz-a2s-appreciation-thread/15#post_12677965


----------



## TwinACStacks

oopswrongplanet said:


> Sorry I've missed the introduction / name of these. Are they available?
> Thanks
> 
> .


 






 They are LZ- A2S and I believe they are available on Aliexpress..
  








TWIN


----------



## _gl

peter123 said:


> Can't help wondering what you're doing in this thread if that's how you feel......


 
  
 Was I wrong?  It seems not.  Anyway, I didn't say everyone here is tained, and I don't think that, there are clearly serious people with lots of experience and insight here.  But the thread _as a whole_ needs to get more critical.
  
 And I explained why I'm here, I roll the dice and have had many disputes and wasted time as a result, as well as some good deals.  That plus I've never used IEMs so it was a new world to learn about, and EQ correct the average model I got to make it better (see sig).


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> Dudes, let's get back to budget earphones and why we love this thread so much.
> 
> I agree with you on some points @_gl but at the same time there are a lot of great brands in China:
> 
> ...


 





 +1000   I just can't believe I was in the MIDDLE of that crap, and didn't have a clue of what was going on. I am so disappointed in this seller and myself. Although I will say he NEVER recommended a product to me personally that wasn't quite exceptional.
  
 Sorry Guys. I feel Bad. I thought I was helping my forum brothers.
  








 TWIN


----------



## isai

@Hisoundfi very interesting poll I believe it deserves it's own thread here or in the labs thread those valuable inputs will be lost in the sea of posts...


----------



## audio123

#1 The $0 to $25 range = Hifiman RE300
 #2 The $25 to $50 range = TFZ Series 1
 #3 The $50 to $75 range = Ostry KC06
 #4 The $75 to $100 range = MusicMaker TK13


----------



## wastan

Has anyone clarified the differences between the TFZ models beyond the price?


----------



## audio123

wastan said:


> Has anyone clarified the differences between the TFZ models beyond the price?


 

 tfz 1 is more resolving.
 tfz 3 has a good subbass.
 tfz 5 has good details and balanced but cold.


----------



## _gl

> Originally Posted by *Hisoundfi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you bought a headphone in the last 10 years there's been parts from China in them.


 
  
 Sure, most things are, but they are often made to much higher standards than the stuff that gets sold on Ali.  I'm glad there are exceptions (you listed some, I have no experience of those brands), and I understand part of the reason why so much Ali stuff is unreliable is that the workers are underpaid.  That plus as I said before, there seem to be some small IEM maker outfits that are still learning about things like QC.  And sure we all like bargain (I know I do), but I would happily pay a bit more to get less QC issues and better support.  Sometimes you wait for a month+ with the free shipping, and then if there's a major issue you have nothing to show for it even if you get your refund - or you have to pay a fortune in tracked/insured return shipping costs as you can't trust many sellers to do the right thing.  I think potential new buyers need to know the downsides before getting carried away by the hype.
  
 Anyway, point made, carry on.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Thanks for all your kind words about us _gl. Your wise words will be noted and considered by all of "us" as we move forward. 

Thanks for the valuable insight.


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, I think the guy who said it might be better to start a thread for each price range with a poll is on to something good. 

Nice thinking. I will try to set this up this evening.


----------



## peter123

Carry on gentlemen, lmao


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't had much in terms of dealing with most of these manufacturers (didn't have a problem with most). Had some dealings with VE (stuff that was my fault), dealing with them was exemplary. Just wanted to say. Had dealings with 1 other that wasn't so good...lost a bit of money.


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> So, I think the guy who said it might be better to start a thread for each price range with a poll is on to something good.
> 
> Nice thinking. I will try to set this up this evening.


 
  
 I like the fact that we can compare all the different price ranges. It would be shame if this thread get scattered in to sub treads.
 Personally I would be prepared to pay much more if respected reviewers describe my ideal iem, than buying into a very early hype.


----------



## goodluck4u

Hisoundfi
#1 The $0 to $25 range

this is hard question. I think that range king is original piston2 (discon.).
but there are too many iems in that range. 
if possible, it devides 2parts, $0-$10, $10-$25.
1st part contains kz, uiisii etc...
2nd part contains vjjb, dzat, 1more etc...

from the point of build quality...
I think dzat and uiisii are quite good. and also rock?

I can not write other price range. because I know too little to write.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here we go guys, this is nothing without your input. It's an experiment of sorts:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812357/1-25-usd-favorite-budget-in-ear-monitors-general-consensus-poll-read-rules-first


----------



## Podster

_gl said:


> Was I wrong?  It seems not.  Anyway, I didn't say everyone here is tained, and I don't think that, there are clearly serious people with lots of experience and insight here.  But the thread _as a whole_ needs to get more critical.
> 
> And I explained why I'm here, I roll the dice and have had many disputes and wasted time as a result, as well as some good deals.  That plus I've never used IEMs so it was a new world to learn about, and EQ correct the average model I got to make it better (see sig).




More critical I can enjoy but I hust can't get overly critical about a decent sounding $9 Chinese iem get critical when you start getting over that $30 mark but for me I don't get to bothered with anything until I've shelled out >$100


----------



## Lurk650

silentcinema said:


> Received the Ipsdi HF209 today, ootb they are not above any of the cheapest kz(ootb) range. But they are a brilliant handsfree with a good mic and clear phone call vocals, which i don't mind breaking  all opinions though!




Sorry I caused a bit of hype in the beginning. Dat bass knocked a few screws loose! With EQ the bass can easily be tamed. I don't use EQ so I gave it to my buddy who loves the bass from them


----------



## Tonx

goodluck4u said:


> @Hisoundfi
> #1 The $0 to $25 range
> 
> this is hard question. I think that range king is original piston2 (discon.).
> ...


 
 Between Rock Zircon, Ingping H60, Tennmak Pro and Tennmak Banjo my vote goes for Pro)


----------



## carltonh

tonx said:


> Between Rock Zircon, Ingping H60, Tennmak Pro and Tennmak Banjo my vote goes for Pro)


 

 Agreed that the Tennmak Pro is the best I've heard under $25.
  
 Under $20 - VJJB K4 or Magaosi G29 or LG Quadbeat 3.


----------



## Hisoundfi

guys, please just throw your picks on that thread so we can have them all in one place. I don't want to deter from this thread. One post from anyone who wants to participate will suffice.


----------



## vapman

AudioNewbi3 golov17 Joy Boy CingKrab

And whoever else wanted to see guts of bMac 3CH MK2 by Bengkel Macro




I will unplug the battery if I plan to use it with DC plug for days at a time...


----------



## bhazard

I'm just glad things are back and hope they stay that way.

While not always good, there have been many purchases over the years I've made from previously unknown brands that have become absolute favorites. 

Remember, Fidue was unknown when this thread started, and now they have a TOTL IEM that is very respectable. DUNU is highly respected. There will be more brands that eventually rise up as well. 1More and Xiaomi are getting there.

It's not fair to blanket an entire region as "bad", but yes a buyer should be aware of a higher level of risk compared to established big brands. There's nothing wrong with wanting to avoid that.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I'm just glad things are back and hope they stay that way.
> 
> While not always good, there have been many purchases over the years I've made from previously unknown brands that have become absolute favorites.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup, imo its pretty stupid for anyone to be making blanket statements condemning an entire market but hey sometimes it feels to be riding that high horse lmao


----------



## RedJohn456

_gl said:


> *Was I wrong?  It seems not.*  Anyway, I didn't say everyone here is tained, and I don't think that, there are clearly serious people with lots of experience and insight here.  But the thread _as a whole_ needs to get more critical.
> 
> And I explained why I'm here, I roll the dice and have had many disputes and wasted time as a result, as well as some good deals.  That plus I've never used IEMs so it was a new world to learn about, and EQ correct the average model I got to make it better (see sig).


 
  
 Actually I do think you are wrong, or this thread would not be as thriving or as successful as it is now. Like you said there are serious people with experience and insight, but its not them who come screaming into this thread with every new budget iem. Those people very selectively introduce new gear, vetting it for themselves. 
  
 There have been some real gems to come out of this thread, even some that have shaped the entire chinese market if you go back and look. For example, the budget chinese hybrid market just exploded once the LZ A2 went mega popular. After that there is a newer hybrid coming out every week now it seems. And you know what, the consumers are better for it, more choice is good


----------



## _gl

redjohn456 said:


> Yup, imo its pretty stupid for anyone to be making blanket statements condemning an entire market but hey sometimes it feels to be riding that high horse lmao


 
  
 Well I didn't actually do that, but sometimes it feels good to be riding that high horse eh?
  


redjohn456 said:


> Actually I do think you are wrong, or this thread would not be as thriving or as successful as it is now.


 
  
 I was warning about potential shills in this thread, which turns out was true (and there may be and will be more).  Regardless, the cozy relationship some reviewers have with the manufacturers is also a problem.  I'm sure some think they have high integrity, but it's human nature to soften blows a little.  At least the danger is there, the best review is one without manufacturer/seller ties.


----------



## golov17

vapman said:


> AudioNewbi3 golov17 Joy Boy CingKrab
> 
> And whoever else wanted to see guts of bMac 3CH MK2 by Bengkel Macro
> 
> ...


 VE Runabout


----------



## Tonx

carltonh said:


> Agreed that the Tennmak Pro is the best I've heard under $25.
> 
> Under $20 - VJJB K4 or Magaosi G29 or LG Quadbeat 3.


 
 Magaosi G29 and HLSX are the same thing or not?


----------



## vapman

golov17 said:


> VE Runabout


 
 wow, they look so similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 but runabout looks a bit emptier in comparison


----------



## RedJohn456

_gl said:


> Well I didn't actually do that, but sometimes it feels good to be riding that high horse eh?
> 
> 
> I was warning about potential shills in this thread, which turns out was true (and there may be and will be more).  Regardless, the cozy relationship some reviewers have with the manufacturers is also a problem.  I'm sure some think they have high integrity, but it's human nature to soften blows a little.  At least the danger is there, the best review is one without manufacturer/seller ties.


 
  
 cool story bro if you think that was directed at you, go ahead and pat yourself over it.
  
 And you forgot to add IMO to the last sentence, since that is your opinion afterall. Because nearly every reviewer would disagree with you but thats all I have to say on that matter. I dont intend to take this thread any more OT
  
  
 Back to the topic at hand, I wish we would find a good fullsize headphone, better than the tak Pro 80, at a decent price point. The IEM market is booming, but the full size market is just not there at all. Anyone find anything interesting on taobao or aliexpress?


----------



## carltonh

tonx said:


> Magaosi G29 and HLSX are the same thing or not?


 

 Yes, unless at some fine print level that doesn't matter to us. I still love the HLSX 808, still my favorite under $40.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I keep saying it, but dude the Xiaomi Headphone and Meizu HD50 are both legit good. I would prefer either one over the Pro80 (even with HM5 pads)


----------



## bhazard

I like the HD50 over my Hyper X Cloud at times for gaming. Dat bass...


----------



## 1clearhead

Wow? Was gone for two days and got back to find out their was some "cleaning house" done on this thread!....sort of speak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But, all for the better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....Let's keep it real my fellow head-fiers!


----------



## Sylmar

Just got my Fostex TE02n. Really love these, sound is very clear and not sibilant at all. Bass is not overpowering and does not bleed into the mids at all. Their waterresistance makes it the ideal IEM to use on my bike. Real glad I bought them.


----------



## Tonx

carltonh said:


> Yes, unless at some fine print level that doesn't matter to us. I still love the HLSX 808, still my favorite under $40.


 
 I think my next buy will be HLSX-BK50 or Remax 600M, i'm really curious about them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> I like the HD50 over my Hyper X Cloud at times for gaming. Dat bass...


Ya man, they sound especially good through a DAP


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> I keep saying it, but dude the Xiaomi Headphone and Meizu HD50 are both legit good. I would prefer either one over the Pro80 (even with HM5 pads)


 
  
 Oh nice, you did tell me about them. What are the best places to buy them?
  


bhazard said:


> I like the HD50 over my Hyper X Cloud at times for gaming. Dat bass...


 
  
 I love my Hyper X cloud, but I ended up giving it to my bro who will get morer use out of it. I wish there was a giant killer out there, ala Havi.
  


sylmar said:


> Just got my Fostex TE02n. Really love these, sound is very clear and not sibilant at all. Bass is not overpowering and does not bleed into the mids at all. Their waterresistance makes it the ideal IEM to use on my bike. Real glad I bought them.


 
  
 My buddy James was telling me how his modded TE02n sounded really good. My local store sells em at a decent price, I am gonna pick up a pair to mod myself


----------



## Hisoundfi

Gearbest has them


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just ordered a Donald Trump mask, a horse head mask, and a pair of silver Fidue A65. 

The A65 is awesome, and I think the all silver looks amazeballs. Their midcentric sound and dropped asking price has driven me to purchase them as my daily driver when I'm out and about. I save the besterest for when I get home.


----------



## 1clearhead

Coming up this week!
  
 1. My overall reviews between the HLSX BK50, BK35, 808, and 8.
  
 2. My KZ-ZS3 review
  
 3. My listening audition with the 1MORE Capsule hybrid! (not to be confused with the Xiaomi Capsule dynamic drivers)
  
  
 Gotta' love some in-ear earphones!


----------



## Tonx

hisoundfi said:


> I just ordered a Donald Trump mask, a horse head mask, and a pair of silver Fidue A65.
> 
> The A65 is awesome, and I think the all silver looks amazeballs. Their midcentric sound and dropped asking price has driven me to purchase them as my daily driver when I'm out and about. I save the besterest for when I get home.


 
 You will review the Donald Trump mask? After burn-in of course.


----------



## Hisoundfi

tonx said:


> You will review the Donald Trump mask? After burn-in of course.


Haha, post of the day! 

I'll review it after I burn it.


----------



## Tonx

1clearhead said:


> Coming up this week!
> 
> 1. My overall reviews between the HLSX BK50, BK35, 808, and 8.
> 
> ...


 
 1. Can't wait xD


----------



## Tonx

hisoundfi said:


> Haha, post of the day!
> 
> I'll review it after I burn it.


----------



## Lurk650

I don't see the Te02n available in the US? Any idea how they compare to the A&D D2?


----------



## Sylmar

lurk650 said:


> I don't see the Te02n available in the US? Any idea how they compare to the A&D D2?


 
 I bought them through a German website Musicstore.de (I live in the Netherlands).
  
 I prefer them personally over the A&D D2. As another Headfi member wrote the D2 sometimes really sounds good and on some songs not that good at all. I have the same thing. Its' treble also is uncomfortably spiky at times, to my ears at least. Another thing is that because of the nozzle placement it's sometimes very hard to get a good seal, something I don't have that often with other IEMs. The Fostex is cleaner in output it seems, some may call it 'dry', but I prefer them over the D2 personally which I will keep as my backup sports IEM. The D2 is still real good value for money though but I prefer the Fostex.


----------



## anticute

redjohn456 said:


> Back to the topic at hand, I wish we would find a good fullsize headphone, better than the tak Pro 80, at a decent price point. The IEM market is booming, but the full size market is just not there at all. Anyone find anything interesting on taobao or aliexpress?


 
 +1. The SM HP150 are probably going to keep me content for quite a while as far as full size closed headphones (AMAZING through tubes..), but I'd love to have some really good open full size headphones. Ordered the Somic V2 from Gearbest, I'm hoping that they will be good.. 
  
 Quote:


hisoundfi said:


> I keep saying it, but dude the Xiaomi Headphone and Meizu HD50 are both legit good. I would prefer either one over the Pro80 (even with HM5 pads)


 
 I'm sure they are good, but personally, I can't stand on-ears..


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> Sorry I caused a bit of hype in the beginning. Dat bass knocked a few screws loose! With EQ the bass can easily be tamed. I don't use EQ so I gave it to my buddy who loves the bass from them




Lurk you were definitely right about the Bass, it's just everything else is a bit off,my ears would like the mids a little more forward and treble is a little hissy,and not much clarity (based on ootb) burn in may change some of these issues and perhaps some tip rolling . Also on my set the left earpiece is actually the right and vice versa. So QC is off as well. It will however serve its purpose for me as a handsfree beater pair to save my puros from being damaged.


----------



## carltonh

So a follow up about an IEM previously mentioned where I'm having some buzzing. I discovered that although no other of dozens of IEMs have the buzzing on my laptop through Fiio Q1, only this D2-D2002. But, if I unplug my laptop from the wall, I don't have the buzzing. I assume, because no other IEMs have this problem, this still counts as a problem with this IEM.  Opinions?


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> So a follow up about an IEM previously mentioned where I'm having some buzzing. I discovered that although no other of dozens of IEMs have the buzzing on my laptop through Fiio Q1, only this D2-D2002. But, if I unplug my laptop from the wall, I don't have the buzzing. I assume, because no other IEMs have this problem, this still counts as a problem with this IEM.  Opinions?




You've got other IEMs with BA's in them right?


----------



## carltonh

peter123 said:


> You've got other IEMs with BA's in them right?


 

 Yes, and this IEM is the only one, BA or not that has this problem.


----------



## peter123

carltonh said:


> Yes, and this IEM is the only one, BA or not that has this problem.




Hmm, weird stuff. I honestly don't know what to do. Laptops/computers and weird sounds can be quite unpredictable in my experience. 

I don't remember : do you have problems with other sources as well?


----------



## carltonh

peter123 said:


> Hmm, weird stuff. I honestly don't know what to do. Laptops/computers and weird sounds can be quite unpredictable in my experience.
> 
> I don't remember : do you have problems with other sources as well?


 
 Not on my phone. If I plug straight into the laptop, I hear it a little bit, but not as much as through the Fiio Q1 attached to the laptop when laptop plugged in. So I think it is a combination. The laptop is not perfectly grounded. (The laptop, like many modern laptops, doesn't even have a third grounding prong on the charging cord.) However, I think IEMs should not be perceptible to transferring the grounding issue into sound, considering all of ~50 IEMs do not have this problem except for this one, and only in one side.
  
 I really don't use other sources that plug into a wall..


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead

ZS3 review already!? Man....shipment of mine was delayed due to a recall of the first batch. With shipping trends as of late I'll probably get them by September 

Very excited to read your impressions.


----------



## anticute

carltonh said:


> Not on my phone. If I plug straight into the laptop, I hear it a little bit, but not as much as through the Fiio Q1 attached to the laptop when laptop plugged in. So I think it is a combination. The laptop is not perfectly grounded. (The laptop, like many modern laptops, doesn't even have a third grounding prong on the charging cord.) However, I think IEMs should not be perceptible to transferring the grounding issue into sound, considering all of ~50 IEMs do not have this problem except for this one, and only in one side.
> 
> I really don't use other sources that plug into a wall..


 
 I've had this. I just bought some USB powered mini speakers, and if I charge them while they are plugged in, they make that kind of noise. Also when I have tried listening to my NX1/clip+ combo while charging both from the computer. IIRC, only when both were connected though. I think it's some kind of bad ground on my computer - if I plug them in directly to the mains via a 230v->USB, I don't get this at all..
  
 Maybe it's just a more sensitive IEM than the others you have?


----------



## peter123

Yeah, unfortunately I think it's difficult to say that it's the IEM's "fault" as long as it only happens with one source......


----------



## wes1099

What happened to the DQSM D2 thread? I can't find it anymore... Its product page appears to be gone too...


----------



## harpo1

wes1099 said:


> What happened to the DQSM D2 thread? I can't find it anymore... Its product page appears to be gone too...


 
 Easy and any mention of his products is banned.  Read a few pages back it will explain everything.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Top of page 2009.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30120#post_12676708


----------



## Lurk650

sylmar said:


> I bought them through a German website Musicstore.de (I live in the Netherlands).
> 
> I prefer them personally over the A&D D2. As another Headfi member wrote the D2 sometimes really sounds good and on some songs not that good at all. I have the same thing. Its' treble also is uncomfortably spiky at times, to my ears at least. Another thing is that because of the nozzle placement it's sometimes very hard to get a good seal, something I don't have that often with other IEMs. The Fostex is cleaner in output it seems, some may call it 'dry', but I prefer them over the D2 personally which I will keep as my backup sports IEM. The D2 is still real good value for money though but I prefer the Fostex.




Searched just TE02 and that yields more results but still all discontinued. That might have been me, with some songs the D2 is go with others it's meh. Depends on vocals i think. That's where I hear it the most. Used then with my Fiio M3 last night to walk and get ice cream and they were fantastic actually. Isolation is damn good for me and never have a seal issue. Using Medium Auvios.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

1clearhead said:


> Coming up this week!
> 
> 1. My overall reviews between the HLSX BK50, BK35, 808, and 8.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glued to my seat.


----------



## Currawong

stilleh said:


> kendfw said:
> 
> 
> > I myself have been very skeptical of some of reviews over here for sometimes. Internet is a wonderful invention but it presents another level of headache, disinformation. I used it extensively to complete my personal and paid assignments. The biggest challenge is to sort out the bad apples.
> ...


 
  
 Something to note is that even well-known brands have had issues with manufacturing consistency. It can be hard to figure out what is going on if something is getting mixed reviews. I have always strongly recommended adding the type of music being listened to and the general listening volume (quiet, moderate or loud) when posting impressions. Both those things have a significant effect on one's perception, the former due to different music having a different balance of bass, mids and treble, and the latter due to *Equal Loudness Contours*. Then there are things such as getting a good seal for the bass response and other fit issues.
  


peter123 said:


> oopswrongplanet said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I've missed the introduction / name of these. Are they available?
> ...


 
  
 Just FYI, I renamed the thread. We haven't been allowing "appreciation" threads for some time, only "impressions" threads, as people need to be tolerant of both good and bad impressions.
  


_gl said:


> I was warning about potential shills in this thread, which turns out was true (and there may be and will be more).  Regardless, the cozy relationship some reviewers have with the manufacturers is also a problem.  I'm sure some think they have high integrity, but it's human nature to soften blows a little.  At least the danger is there, the best review is one without manufacturer/seller ties.


 
  
 Let's get off the shill hype train (ha!) and discuss the reality. What tends to happen most of the time is that an excited student finds a way to get free goods and/or make money unethically. The last one we spoke to, who was banned for some years, was very apologetic once he'd grown out of that silliness. I tend to look at it from the perspective of when I was studying in university, where friends and acquaintances would become fanatically religious or political. It's a period of madness. One such person, who was a junior worker at a well-known manufacturer, ended up doing serious damage to their reputation thinking he would "make [them] famous" by posting under multiple accounts. He was caught, of course.
  
 Thankfully rarely, we get over-enthusiastic manufacturers for whom making a buck is more important than being completely honest.
  
 Some people are brought up with the illusion that actions don't have consequences and can't accept being caught, or worse, accept that what they are doing is "wrong".


----------



## Pastapipo

currawong said:


> Let's get off the shill hype train (ha!) and discuss the reality. *What tends to happen most of the time is that an excited student finds a way to get free goods and/or make money unethically.* The last one we spoke to, who was banned for some years, was very apologetic once he'd grown out of that silliness. I tend to look at it from the perspective of when I was studying in university, where friends and acquaintances would become fanatically religious or political. It's a period of madness. One such person, who was a junior worker at a well-known manufacturer, ended up doing serious damage to their reputation thinking he would "make [them] famous" by posting under multiple accounts. He was caught, of course.
> Thankfully rarely, we get over-enthusiastic manufacturers for whom making a buck is more important than being completely honest.
> 
> Some people are brought up with the illusion that actions don't have consequences and can't accept being caught, or worse, accept that what they are doing is "wrong".


 
  
 It's my body and I can sell it to whoever I want to. 
  
 Edit:
 Ooohh, you were talking about headphones, apologies, by bad.


----------



## kendfw

> ]
> 
> Let's get off the shill hype train (ha!) and discuss the reality. What tends to happen most of the time is that an excited student finds a way to get free goods and/or make money unethically. The last one we spoke to, who was banned for some years, was very apologetic once he'd grown out of that silliness. I tend to look at it from the perspective of when I was studying in university, where friends and acquaintances would become fanatically religious or political. It's a period of madness. One such person, who was a junior worker at a well-known manufacturer, ended up doing serious damage to their reputation thinking he would "make [them] famous" by posting under multiple accounts. He was caught, of course.
> 
> Thankfully rarely, we get over-enthusiastic manufacturers for whom making a buck is more important than being completely honest.




This type of behavior in reality is pretty common nowadays. It was so bad on amazon.com and the company was forced to deal with it not too long ago. Sony employees was caught for that too. Took place in corporate procurement projects too.

My point is ... the greedy human behavior is the culprit. Eventually, they will pay the price for the fall out when they get caught.

IMO putting reviiew items on tour is a great idea. If I am manufacturer, I think it helps to promote my product. I am very much willing to pay a deposit and a small fee to get the opportunity to try out before committing a purchase. When I was purchasing a tennis racket, one of the sellers has such program.


----------



## base08

1clearhead said:


> Then you must check out my review and comparison of the *TY-HIZ* and the *VE MONKS*.   .....Plenty of SUB-BASS without sacrificing the MIDS and HIGHS. Soundstage is nonetheless surprising!
> 
> Click on link below.....
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/29490#post_12653332


 
Sorry for delayed reply... I've jumped the shark on those hopping to be amazed like I was with the monks! Will let you know when they arrive!


----------



## Lurk650

Sendiy called, they want their shell back 

http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/Astrotec-AM-800

I.Valux and HLSX also called

http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/Astrotec%20AX35


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> Sendiy called, they want their shell back
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/Astrotec-AM-800
> 
> ...




Actually it's the other way around. Those In Ears came out over two years ago.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Few photos I took of the *MusicMaker TW1*.
  
 Is crazy small, well built and has some kickin bass (though personally a bit too much for my liking).
  
 I'll add more thoughts as I have more time to spend with them.
  
  

  
  

  
 --


----------



## audio123

bloodypenguin said:


> Few photos I took of the *MusicMaker TW1*.
> 
> Is crazy small, well built and has some kickin bass (though personally a bit too much for my liking).
> 
> ...


 

 it needs amping imo to bring out the full potential


----------



## B9Scrambler

BloodyPenguin Great pictures  They're photogenic little guys, and they certainly do output some serious bass. Looking forward to further impressions.


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> @BloodyPenguin Great pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 u have it too! what are your thoughts?
 i feel they pack a rather well controlled bass but the resolution is lacking severly for me. smooth overall but needs to be driven


----------



## BloodyPenguin

audio123 said:


> it needs amping imo to bring out the full potential


 
  
 I'll run it through my big setup then (ORB JADE Casa Amp & DAC).  I've only had a chance to run it through my phone and FiiO M3 so far. 
  


b9scrambler said:


> @BloodyPenguin Great pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you.  Yes, I was impressed how easy it was to make them look good in the pictures.  Going to try and spend some more time with them now as the kids are asleep.
  
 ..


----------



## audio123

bloodypenguin said:


> I'll run it through my big setup then (ORB JADE Casa Amp & DAC).  I've only had a chance to run it through my phone and FiiO M3 so far.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Yes, I was impressed how easy it was to make them look good in the pictures.  Going to try and spend some more time with them now as the kids are asleep.
> ...


ah thats nice. Try spinfit on them. The sound becomes more pronounced.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> Actually it's the other way around. Those In Ears came out over two years ago.




0_0

I wonder how the top one sounds in comparison to the Sendiy


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> 0_0
> 
> I wonder how the top one sounds in comparison to the Sendiy




As I can recall. They weren't impressive. That's why they were forgotten. I remember I was going to buy those and a few people said that they perform slightly above average.


----------



## wes1099

I'm looking to try some new IEMs, any suggestions around the $150 range? I have a pair of the recently outlawed IEMs on the way but it won't be here for a while.


----------



## audio123

auglamour agr8 is nt bad. just took out and listen


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> u have it too! what are your thoughts?
> i feel they pack a rather well controlled bass but the resolution is lacking severly for me. smooth overall but needs to be driven




Too much midbass for my preference. I'm more of a monster subbass, minor midbass kinda guy. Still, they're one of the few midbassy iems I actually really enjoy.

I found resolution pretty decent with the right tips. Settled on an ancient pair of wide bore Skullcandy tips. The wider the bore the better imo. That or Havi B3 dual flanges.

While I don't think they need to be amped, it definitely cleans them up. Running them through the Topping NX1 reduces the midbass and tightens the sound up in general. 

They've found a nice niche for me; super low volume listening while going to sleep. I'm talking volume one on my phone. Somehow they still sound really good. Go figure.

BloodyPenguin Hope you enjoy your listen! Cheers!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

audio123 said:


> ah thats nice. Try spinfit on them. The sound becomes more pronounced.


 

 Silicon tips never really work for me.
  
 I ended up stealing some foam tips from the MusicMaker Tomahawk IEM.  They look HILARIOUS on the TW1!  But they seem to do the job well for me.
  
 Running through my ORB JADE Casa setup, they do sound much better.  They scale well.  Bass is still present, but more controlled.  Details are bumped up a notch.  These are not the most revealing IEMs, but for about $25 USD, they are decent.  I'm enjoying them. 
  
 Listening to "Beck - Wow", I'm getting some substantial sub-bass with some musical mids.  Highs are very much there, not exactly bright, but not smooth either. 
  
  
 Quick Picture of My Testing:


  
 --


----------



## audio123

@BloodyPenguin @B9Scrambler the mids are really musical and i do agree they scale well with better source. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 mee audio double flange gives me a different sound


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead
> 
> ZS3 review already!? Man....shipment of mine was delayed due to a recall of the first batch. With shipping trends as of late I'll probably get them by September
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know, I still haven't received my ZS3 due to the recall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....and I live in China.
  


lurk650 said:


> Sendiy called, they want their shell back
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/Astrotec-AM-800
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha! I'm with others here.....the other way around!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Though, I do carry the Astrotec AM800, the Sendiy M2 is definitely better in soundstage presentation.
  


waveriderhawaii said:


> Glued to my seat.


 





 Popcorn's on me!


----------



## Saoshyant

I suspect my KZ-ZS3 will arrive on Monday, as it's here in Kansas City, but they seem convinced it'll be Tuesday, so I shall see.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I suspect my KZ-ZS3 will arrive on Monday, as it's here in Kansas City, but they seem convinced it'll be Tuesday, so I shall see.


 

 wonder how it will fare against tfz


----------



## Sylmar

bloodypenguin said:


> Silicon tips never really work for me.
> 
> I ended up stealing some foam tips from the MusicMaker Tomahawk IEM.  They look HILARIOUS on the TW1!  But they seem to do the job well for me.
> 
> ...


 
 Great looking too! I'm still waiting for my Tomahawk inears. Would they sell those eartips seperately?


----------



## bocosb

Quick question... i followed the banned thread for a couple of weeks and i got my mind set on those, but following the latest events i wont buy them cause i dont like dishonest people.. So any recommendations on iem around 150$? i like neutral/warm sound no sibilance, detachable cables and decent sealing/fit cause i travel a lot. At the moment im using Shure 215 and while i like the fit/construction/isolation i find them pretty mediocre sounding (true, compared with my hd650+bottlehead crack i listen at home  )
 I will power them with my Note4+Chord Mojo so amping is no issue


----------



## dishayu

hisoundfi said:


> I agree with you on some points @_gl but at the same time there are a lot of great brands in China:
> 
> *Fidue*
> *Dunu*
> ...


 
   
 



audio123 said:


> Thank you @Currawong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> Do LMUE have an AE store or just their main website?


 
  
 LMUE is based in Singapore, not China. And yes, they're reputable. They even opened a store here last year (or late 2014).
  
 Bonus fact : Singapore is 3rd richest (per-capita, PPP) country in the world and the most expensive country in the world according to BBC. Just FYI.


----------



## kimD

dishayu said:


> LMUE is based in Singapore, not China. And yes, they're reputable. They even opened a store here last year (or late 2014).
> 
> Bonus fact : Singapore is 3rd richest (per-capita, PPP) country in the world and the most expensive country in the world according to BBC. Just FYI.




Oops no wonder I'm still envy audio123 even studied still can afford them


----------



## kendfw

@dishayu where is the lmue store in Singapore? MRT? I may stop by on my way home next weekend.


----------



## kimD

kendfw said:


> @dishayu where is the lmue store in Singapore? MRT? I may stop by on my way home next weekend.




No. 1 Coleman St, 
The Adelphi, #04-16
Singapore 179803
Contact No: 6268 6104
Opening Hours:

Monday-Saturday: 12pm to 7.30pm
Closed on Public Holidays


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> No. 1 Coleman St,
> The Adelphi, #04-16
> Singapore 179803
> Contact No: 6268 6104
> ...


 
 city hall mrt


----------



## Bob A (SD)

bocosb said:


> Quick question... i followed the banned thread for a couple of weeks and i got my mind set on those, but following the latest events i wont buy them cause i dont like dishonest people.. So any recommendations on iem around 150$? i like neutral/warm sound no sibilance, detachable cables and decent sealing/fit cause i travel a lot. At the moment im using Shure 215 and while i like the fit/construction/isolation i find them pretty mediocre sounding (true, compared with my hd650+bottlehead crack i listen at home  )
> I will power them with my Note4+Chord Mojo so amping is no issue


 

 I've pondered the same issue.  The banned item had a 2BA + 1DD configuration.  Looking at the preorder (expires 30 June) w/Head-Fi discount (87.20 GBP = ~ $119)  for Trinity Audio's Phantom Master 4 which is a push-pull hybrid with 2 x 7mm Titanium diaphragm drivers + 2 Balanced armatures. They're a sponsor here with a thread about them in the sponsor announcement subforum.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem
 https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series/products/phantom-master-4


----------



## crabdog

bob a (sd) said:


> I've pondered the same issue.  The banned item had a 2BA + 1DD configuration.  Looking at the preorder (expires 30 June) w/Head-Fi discount (87.20 GBP = ~ $119)  for Trinity Audio's Phantom Master 4 which is a push-pull hybrid with 2 x 7mm Titanium diaphragm drivers + 2 Balanced armatures. They're a sponsor here with a thread about them in the sponsor announcement subforum.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem
> https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series/products/phantom-master-4


 
 Do you know if they have any free shipping abroad system?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

crabdog said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > I've pondered the same issue.  The banned item had a 2BA + 1DD configuration.  Looking at the preorder (expires 30 June) w/Head-Fi discount (87.20 GBP = ~ $119)  for Trinity Audio's Phantom Master 4 which is a push-pull hybrid with 2 x 7mm Titanium diaphragm drivers + 2 Balanced armatures. They're a sponsor here with a thread about them in the sponsor announcement subforum.
> ...


 

 They're based in the UK and I believe they ship anywhere.  They've also added a capability to ship quickly from within the US to US based customers.  You can easily e-mail Bob at Trinity to verify what shipping to your location will be.  He responds extremely quickly.


----------



## crabdog

bob a (sd) said:


> They're based in the UK and I believe they ship anywhere.  They've also added a capability to ship quickly from within the US to US based customers.  You can easily e-mail Bob at Trinity to verify.  He responds extremely quickly.


 
 Will do, thanks Bob.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Do you know if they have any free shipping abroad system?


 
 yes. you can confirm with @Bobtrinity 
  
 the new phantom series is really spectacular based on what I read on the impressions.


----------



## peter123

I suggest the LZ A2s. It won't be on the same level but it's definitely one of the best IEM's I've heard in the sub $150 segment and the sound is in line with what you're looking for. 

I find it hard to understand that so many people recommend a iem noone has heard but ymmw


----------



## Bob A (SD)

peter123 said:


> I find it hard to understand that so many people recommend a iem noone has heard but ymmw


 
 I did so based on my experiences to date with his products which haven't disappointed which is why I'm considering placing an order.  And the views of many other customers whose opinions I value.  Yes, that said, this would be a preorder and no beta test impressions of the Master 4 have been posted yet.  There have been impressions posted about the Phantom Sabre which just has the push-pull DD and no BAs.


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> I suggest the LZ A2s. It won't be on the same level but it's definitely one of the best IEM's I've heard in the sub $150 segment and the sound is in line with what you're looking for.
> 
> I find it hard to understand that so many people recommend a iem noone has heard but ymmw


 
 A2s is most definitely on my watch list after seeing it praised by so many over the last few days. It has similar appearance and shape as my z03a which me likey. Also you haven't said it but I get the feeling you're liking it more than the A01?


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> A2s is most definitely on my watch list after seeing it praised by so many over the last few days. It has similar appearance and shape as my z03a which me likey. Also you haven't said it but I get the feeling you're liking it more than the A01? :wink_face:




I believe you may be right about that  

Hopefully I'll get to hear the A01 MK2 in a not too distant future and see what they bring to the table


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> I believe you may be right about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 peter mk2 is just additional metal nozzle?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> peter mk2 is just additional metal nozzle?


 
 I asked "he who must not be named" about the sound difference between mk1 and mk2 and his detailed, helpful response was:
  

```
mk2 is better
```
  
 lol


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I asked "he who must not be named" about the sound difference between mk1 and mk2 and his detailed, helpful response was:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 

 ah icic


----------



## crabdog

@Bob A (SD) wow you're right about Trinity Audio. They replied very quickly to my enquiry!
  
 For anyone interested they said this:
  
 "We offer free shipping worldwide on all our products."
  
Great first impressions of their company I must say. Hmmmm wonder if I can muster up the funds for that phantom 4 or play the safe card with A2s...


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> @Bob A (SD)
> wow you're right about Trinity Audio. They replied very quickly to my enquiry!
> 
> For anyone interested they said this:
> ...


they become popular after their kickstarter campaign just like Aurisonics and Echobox


----------



## bocosb

That Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 (cool name btw  ) sure looks great on paper and it looks like they have great customer care.. i'm reluctant to buy a product nobody has heard but the specs are great, the price is very good with all those accessories included and with the falling trend of the british pound in the next days it could be a terrific buy - i hope they wont get affected by this


----------



## audio123

bocosb said:


> That Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 (cool name btw  ) sure looks great on paper and it looks like they have great customer care.. i'm reluctant to buy a product nobody has heard but the specs are great, the price is very good with all those accessories included and with the falling trend of the british pound in the next days it could be a terrific buy - i hope they wont get affected by this


 

 its way better than you-know-what iem
 edit: in terms of business handling


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> its way better than you-know-what iem




Wow! Since you're the first person that seems to have heard the Master 4 please share more details. 

I'm sure a lot of people will be interested in this.


----------



## slowpickr

bocosb said:


> That Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 (cool name btw  ) sure looks great on paper and it looks like they have great customer care.. i'm reluctant to buy a product nobody has heard but the specs are great, the price is very good with all those accessories included and with the falling trend of the british pound in the next days it could be a terrific buy - i hope they wont get affected by this




Be sure to look for the Head Fi member discount in Bob Trinity's signature.


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> Wow! Since you're the first person that seems to have heard the Master 4 please share more details.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people will be interested in this.


 

 i have not heard of it but the business behind it is professional
 let me rephrase to way better in terms of business handling


----------



## anticute

That pre-sale price is tempting, but.. unheard IEM feels _very _tricky..


----------



## loomisjohnson

bloodypenguin said:


> I'll run it through my big setup then (ORB JADE Casa Amp & DAC).  I've only had a chance to run it through my phone and FiiO M3 so far.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Yes, I was impressed how easy it was to make them look good in the pictures.  Going to try and spend some more time with them now as the kids are asleep.
> ...


 

 got my tw1s in transit--i really appreciate the feedback and look forward to hearing 'em--for some irrational reason (oxymoron?) these intrigue me.
  
 a quick counterpoint on the whole banned seller/shilling scandal: is there not (defense counsel argues) a certain disconnect between, on the one hand, supporting an industry which is based largely on flagrant copying of existing designs and wild over-hyping  of its products and, on the other hand, expressing outrage over using a few college kids as shills? i'm all for business integrity, but enough of a realist to understand that these practices are merely a part of an entire (international) commercial culture, which as consumers, we can either accept with requisite skepticism or avoid entirely.


----------



## fenodi

crabdog said:


> I asked "he who must not be named" about the sound difference between mk1 and mk2 and his detailed, helpful response was:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Then I'll wait for mk3


----------



## Saoshyant

So, given the discount pre-order price for the Trinity Audio Phantom Matster 4 is 109 pounds vs it's standard 159... at current conversion rate of roughly 1.37 USD after the drop in the pound by around 10% due to "BrExit" and the 20% coupon in Bob's signature, you're looking at roughly $120 USD for a 2+2 hybrid if I'm remembering it's configuration correctly.


----------



## doctorjazz

Any link to purchase? The code is in the sig, I'll check that out...


----------



## FUYU

https://www.trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series


----------



## Carlsan

b9scrambler said:


> Top of page 2009.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30120#post_12676708t


 
  
 This really pisses me off, why do some of these companies screw themselves up so badly??!!
 They had good (or maybe not so good, thank you bought reviews), products then they dig themselves into a hole.
  
 There was  another Chinese iem maker a few years ago that also screwed themselves up on these forums with unscrupulous behavior. They also had some good products that are taboo on Head-fi.
  
 Now I am really regretting my order from a couple of weeks ago, and older orders as well for items bought from this shady operation.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> So, given the discount pre-order price for the Trinity Audio Phantom Matster 4 is 109 pounds vs it's standard 159... at current conversion rate of roughly 1.37 USD after the drop in the pound by around 10% due to "BrExit" and the 20% coupon in Bob's signature, you're looking at roughly $120 USD for a 2+2 hybrid if I'm remembering it's configuration correctly.




I really almost bought them. Already the ones that shall not be names though. Then again these won't come til July/August... Hmm


----------



## doctorjazz

fuyu said:


> https://www.trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series




Thanks, any impressions on the 4 versus the 6?


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> I really almost bought them. Already the ones that shall not be names though. Then again these won't come til July/August... Hmm


 
 I just did. Might be eating packet noodles for the next month!


----------



## Wokei

crabdog said:


> I just did. Might be eating packet noodles for the next month!


 
  or sticky rice with som tam ..LOL


----------



## Tonx

redjohn456 said:


> cool story bro if you think that was directed at you, go ahead and pat yourself over it.
> 
> And you forgot to add IMO to the last sentence, since that is your opinion afterall. Because nearly every reviewer would disagree with you but thats all I have to say on that matter. I dont intend to take this thread any more OT
> 
> ...


 
 Hm, what about Superlux HD-668B? I find them pretty great for the price.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> I just did. Might be eating packet noodles for the next month!




It charges the card now not when it ships right?


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> It charges the card now not when it ships right?




Yes, card is charged right away.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> It charges the card now not when it ships right?



I used PayPal and it said the payment had been sent to trinity.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks, any impressions on the 4 versus the 6?




AFAIK no one outside of Trinity has heard the Master 4 yet. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem/3255#post_12680208


----------



## crabdog

wokei said:


> or sticky rice with som tam ..LOL



Hopefully I'll have some fire in my ears to match the fire coming from my behind


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Hopefully I'll have some fire in my ears to match the fire coming from my behind




Just sucks there is no telling if it will be comparable to or better than the other IEM I have. $120 for a quad driver is hard to pass up though, only have a few days to decide


----------



## _gl

bob a (sd) said:


> I've pondered the same issue.  The banned item had a 2BA + 1DD configuration.  Looking at the preorder (expires 30 June) w/Head-Fi discount (87.20 GBP = ~ $119)  for Trinity Audio's Phantom Master 4 which is a push-pull hybrid with 2 x 7mm Titanium diaphragm drivers + 2 Balanced armatures. They're a sponsor here with a thread about them in the sponsor announcement subforum.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem
> https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series/products/phantom-master-4


 
  
 Interesting, thanks Bob.  But buying unheard, and the picture (the only one it seems) doesn't even show what they look like - What?
  
 On the plus side it looks like the two parts just unscrew, that could be handy for repairs.
 And yeah you guys have fun with our 10% currency crash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but buying from Ali sucks for us now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I placed an Ali order for something just before the vote as I knew the pound crash was a risk - sure enough the Ali seller managed to screw it up and cancelled my order on me.  Now it's 10% more expensive to reorder, so I asked for a discount - they replied "we checked your order and you have already received it, so we will not be replying to your emails again".  It was never shipped and they cancelled, they just lied to get out of it (I know because they didn't reply when I pointed out that their message made no sense).  That's Ali for you.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> $120 for a quad driver is hard to pass up though, only have a few days to decide


 
 I'm in the same boat.  Decisions!  Decisions!   If I could quickly flip my rarely used Puro IE500s and Vali 1 amp I just upgraded from, I'd pounce on the Master 4.  Sigh.... I'm just an old f**t and don't move all that fast!  LOL


----------



## _gl

loomisjohnson said:


> a quick counterpoint on the whole banned seller/shilling scandal: is there not (defense counsel argues) a certain disconnect between, on the one hand, supporting an industry which is based largely on flagrant copying of existing designs and wild over-hyping  of its products and, on the other hand, expressing outrage over using a few college kids as shills? i'm all for business integrity, but enough of a realist to understand that these practices are merely a part of an entire (international) commercial culture, which as consumers, we can either accept with requisite skepticism or avoid entirely.


 
  
 It's a fair point.  But on the other hand, aren't there genuine original designs in some of these IEMs?  They're not all copies right?
  
 And the point about shilling is that it hurts the community of course, but just as much the seller when it blows up in their face, as well as the people who got swept away by it.  Nobody wins, so there is just no excuse for doing it.  Well unless you really just want to grab cash quickly over a few months and don't care what happens after.  But I suspect it would be better for most sellers to build a long community relationship and get repeat business, word of mouth and goodwill.  Any seller who doesn't get that (regardless where they're from) is just an idiot.
  
 EDIT: ... imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

All I know is I ordered the TFZ Series 5 and I'm annoyed that they won't be here for over a month.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Although not the most clear sounding midrange you will every hear, there are some very good separation of sounds, as well as some fantastic layering and details in the LZ-A2S tuning. 
  
 Buttery smooth and relatively balanced. A++++++


----------



## wes1099

bocosb said:


> Quick question... i followed the banned thread for a couple of weeks and i got my mind set on those, but following the latest events i wont buy them cause i dont like dishonest people.. So any recommendations on iem around 150$? i like neutral/warm sound no sibilance, detachable cables and decent sealing/fit cause i travel a lot. At the moment im using Shure 215 and while i like the fit/construction/isolation i find them pretty mediocre sounding (true, compared with my hd650+bottlehead crack i listen at home  )
> I will power them with my Note4+Chord Mojo so amping is no issue


 
 I'm in the same boat if you know what I mean.


----------



## slowpickr

Massdrop has the Thinksound TS02 for $40. I have a lot of respect for them. Anyone heard this model?


----------



## wastan

What about other sources for the TK13?


----------



## Lurk650

wastan said:


> What about other sources for the TK13?




Only HCK, Easy and MusicMaker Taobao shop


----------



## wastan

On HCK I only saw the 11, 12 & 12s no 13


----------



## Lurk650

wastan said:


> On HCK I only saw the 11, 12 & 12s no 13




You're right. He removed them. The other store that lists the 13 are actually the 12 with added false driver info. I told them a couple weeks ago to stop false advertising and they immediately said it was a mistake and not to worry about it. They would change it. Wish I could give a review of the store. People are buying them thinking it has 3 BA and 1 dynamic


----------



## waveriderhawaii

crabdog said:


> I just did. Might be eating packet noodles for the next month!


 
  
 I didn't think I was the only one to go without food for IEM's, so it is nice to meet another brother.


----------



## RedJohn456

I thought selling fakes and rip offs barred you from being a sponsor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_95.html 
  
  
  
   
  
 Oh my mistake, they don't look similar at all


----------



## Skullophile

One is exactly the same but has a b instead of an o. The other is exactly the same but has an o instead of a b.
 Looks like the same product to me, but i'm a re-re.


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> One is exactly the same but has a b instead of an o. The other is exactly the same but has an o instead of a b.


 
  
  
 Its almost if they took the b from the beats studio and just erased the line making the B an O.


----------



## Niyologist

redjohn456 said:


> I thought selling fakes and rip offs barred you from being a sponsor? :confused_face_2:
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_95.html
> 
> ...




I see some people with those during my morning commute.


----------



## RedJohn456

niyologist said:


> I see some people with those during my morning commute.


 

 the fake beats?


----------



## Currawong

kendfw said:


> IMO putting reviiew items on tour is a great idea. If I am manufacturer, I think it helps to promote my product. I am very much willing to pay a deposit and a small fee to get the opportunity to try out before committing a purchase. When I was purchasing a tennis racket, one of the sellers has such program.


 
  
 People who have bought an item can also send it around to forum friends to give impressions as well. I find the best friends to have on a forum are ones who have different impressions of products. It really helps figure out what might might have overlooked in a product.
  


loomisjohnson said:


> a quick counterpoint on the whole banned seller/shilling scandal: is there not (defense counsel argues) a certain disconnect between, on the one hand, supporting an industry which is based largely on flagrant copying of existing designs and wild over-hyping  of its products and, on the other hand, expressing outrage over using a few college kids as shills? i'm all for business integrity, but enough of a realist to understand that these practices are merely a part of an entire (international) commercial culture, which as consumers, we can either accept with requisite skepticism or avoid entirely.


 
  
 At least here, I think that puts a distorted perspective on things. While there is quite a bit of hype, if you've read any of the threads for any seriously expensive pair of headphones here before impressions rolled in, you'd see the product trashed to the ends of the Earth for everything from price to the use of plastics. The message about the product isn't just coming from the manufacturer or their promoter, but from people who have have either bought it, or have an interest in writing a review out of genuine interest. In my experience, quite a few new products have been genuinely excellent. For the manufacturer, they aren't in a position where making anything other than a great product is acceptable, as the higher up the hype mountain, the bigger the fall if it isn't as good as everyone hoped. There are multi-thousand dollar headphones out there which NOBODY talks about here any longer as they not only didn't meet the hype built up around them, but sounded awful to the people who bought or tried them. I've seen a single mistake in a design kill sales of a hyped product dead.
  


redjohn456 said:


> I thought selling fakes and rip offs barred you from being a sponsor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We would have to ban Superlux discussion if that were the case. Where to draw the line is a problem, but at least the pictured headphones don't use the name of the product that inspired their design. The issue I had with EE was that they were selling a product that was an _exact_ clone of a well-known pair of IEMs and even had the same model name.


----------



## kimD

Said No, to be avoid fake.

I'd had very bad experience with fake urbeats, the sound incredible bad.





Look at the out box totally can't tell, and pay for $70 SGD and the seller told me it is a gift.

















At the end bought a rock and bang on my own foot.


----------



## ChickenButcher

kimd said:


> Said No, to be avoid fake.
> 
> I'd had very bad experience with fake urbeats, the sound incredible bad.


 
  
 I wouldn't be surprised since the original ones that the fakes are based on sound pretty bad already!


----------



## kimD

chickenbutcher said:


> I wouldn't be surprised since the original ones that the fakes are based on sound pretty bad already!




Seriously that bad, look on YouTube seem like top 10 IEMs


----------



## wes1099

bob a (sd) said:


> I did so based on my experiences to date with his products which haven't disappointed which is why I'm considering placing an order.  And the views of many other customers whose opinions I value.  Yes, that said, this would be a preorder and no beta test impressions of the Master 4 have been posted yet.  There have been impressions posted about the Phantom Sabre which just has the push-pull DD and no BAs.


 
 Have you placed an order yet? I am also considering placing an order but I know literally nothing about his products. From what I have read, it sounds like I would like the Sabre's, but the Master 4 is both cheaper, and has the addition of the 2 BA drivers (and I am not sure if I will like that or not).


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Although not the most clear sounding midrange you will every hear, there are some very good separation of sounds, as well as some fantastic layering and details in the LZ-A2S tuning.
> 
> Buttery smooth and relatively balanced. A++++++




+1! Spot on Vince


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

lurk650 said:


> You're right. He removed them. The other store that lists the 13 are actually the 12 with added false driver info. I told them a couple weeks ago to stop false advertising and they immediately said it was a mistake and not to worry about it. They would change it. Wish I could give a review of the store. People are buying them thinking it has 3 BA and 1 dynamic


Their product coding is rather confusing! The pair I got has TK012 on both of the shell(I double confirmed with Easy before the purchase, and I was told TK13=TK012), on Taobao Music maker's store, the same photo shows clearly it's TK012 which priced at RMB616, whereas another model (TK12) is RMB599, I don't find TK13 in their store, only Easy listing it as TK13, and the actual product I received is TK012! So which is which? I'm confused!


----------



## Lurk650

mltkshhbt said:


> Their product coding is rather confusing! The pair I got has TK012 on both of the shell(I double confirmed with Easy before the purchase, and I was told TK13=TK012), on Taobao Music maker's store, the same photo shows clearly it's TK012 which priced at RMB616, whereas another model (TK12) is RMB599, I don't find TK13 in their store, only Easy listing it as TK13, and the actual product I received is TK012! So which is which? I'm confused!




I guess he named it TK13 since it's the next model from 12. I gotta go look at my shell


----------



## vapman

My TK13 which is now owned by @Ice Nine had tk13 written on it and no mention of tk012.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

wes1099 said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > I did so based on my experiences to date with his products which haven't disappointed which is why I'm considering placing an order.  And the views of many other customers whose opinions I value.  Yes, that said, this would be a preorder and no beta test impressions of the Master 4 have been posted yet.  There have been impressions posted about the Phantom Sabre which just has the push-pull DD and no BAs.
> ...


 

 Not yet although I'm real close to pulling the trigger.  Exchange rate moved again with the Master 4 now at $116 in preorder status.  The Sabre was cheaper still when it was available for pre-order.
 BTW another member whom I respect has the Techne and Sabre which he says is a step up. He also has owned the Delta v1 and v2.   He feels confident the Master 4 will be another step up.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

vapman said:


> My TK13 which is now owned by @Ice Nine
> had tk13 written on it and no mention of tk012.


So the one at Easy is it counterfeit or genuine? As in my earlier post stated, even at Musicmaker taobao shop, you don't find TK13 and the photo shows TK012 on the shell!


----------



## Pastapipo

bob a (sd) said:


> Not yet although I'm real close to pulling the trigger.  Exchange rate moved again with the Master 4 now at $116 in preorder status.  The Sabre was cheaper still when it was available for pre-order.
> BTW another member whom I respect has the Techne and Sabre which he says is a step up. He also has owned the Delta v1 and v2.   He feels confident the Master 4 will be another step up.


 
  
  
 For 107 euro, I took a bet and pulled the trigger.
 I feel like this is a respectable company and show improvement when releasing a new IEM. They have not yet sold any "bad" IEM.
 Plus it seems like the owner appreciates Brooko's impressions and will hopefully listen to his feedback when releasing these beauties.
 A perfect opportunity for me to score a high end IEM for a good price.


----------



## vapman

mltkshhbt said:


> So the one at Easy is it counterfeit or genuine? As in my earlier post stated, even at Musicmaker taobao shop, you don't find TK13 and the photo shows TK012 on the shell!


 

 I don't know if Musicmaker/toneking has any relation to Easy. I don't know a thing about Easy except I bought a few earbuds/IEMs from them. Never got anything free or promotional from them.
  
 Can you link the taobao one? I'll tell you if it looked like the one I had.


----------



## FUYU

vapman said:


> I don't know if Musicmaker/toneking has any relation to Easy. I don't know a thing about Easy except I bought a few earbuds/IEMs from them. Never got anything free or promotional from them.
> 
> Can you link the taobao one? I'll tell you if it looked like the one I had.




https://shop64308601.world.taobao.com


----------



## FUYU

Besides being a distributor for MusicMaker on Ali, neither "the guy which shall not be named" nor HCK are directly affiliated.


----------



## vapman

fuyu said:


> https://shop64308601.world.taobao.com


 

 This is the TO12 you mentioned i found.
  

  
 It looks exactly the same ( i even have the TK13 demo pics from that Ali seller saved! )
 as it would seem, something fishy is going on here, as this looks exactly like the "TK13" i bought
 and the "TK12" @slowpickr sent me looked more like this
  

  
 maybe it's TK12 and TO12 but the one i bought was advertised as TO12?
 this requires further investigation
 i am curious about this and am determined to find the truth behind this...
 this is partially my fault for taking the Ali seller's word without any question about all of this
  
 edit: it makes a lot more sense why my "TK13" said TO12L/TO12R, i assumed it was something else...


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

vapman said:


> This is the TO12 you mentioned i found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Christ sake, I hope I wasn't made as a fool!
I purposely communicated with E.asy to clarify if the one advertised as TK13 is what I'm going to buy, the reply is TK012 equal to TK13 and the pair I received is indeed TK012!


----------



## vapman

mltkshhbt said:


> For Christ sake, I hope I wasn't made as a fool!
> I purposely communicated with E.asy to clarify if the one advertised as TK13 is what I'm going to buy, the reply is TK012 equal to TK13 and the pair I received is indeed TK012!


 

 Same here.
 At the same time, I can't find anyone selling the TO12 on Ali.
 But selling the TO12 as a TK13 is screwd!


----------



## FUYU

Well, the TK13 is advertised as TO12, while the TK12 is labeled as TK12.
Stupid nontheless.


----------



## vapman

TO12 says TO12 on it though so that has to be the official name, when I got mine I kind of overlooked it not saying "TK" or "13" anywhere.


----------



## FUYU

vapman said:


> TO12 says TO12 on it though so that has to be the official name, when I got mine I kind of overlooked it not saying "TK" or "13" anywhere.




You're right. I was referring to E.asys labeling. TO12 is the official name, indeed.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

What a drama! I can only make an assumption now which Masicmaker has nothing in their store named TK13, instead there are 2 similar items TK12 & T012, T012 was renamed by E.easy as TK13!


----------



## vapman

mltkshhbt said:


> What a drama! I can only make an assumption now which Masicmaker has nothing in their store named TK13, instead there are 2 similar items TK12 & T012, T012 was renamed by E.easy as TK13!


 

 yes, it seems some cleaning up of the musicmaker brand is in question,
 and some less sketchy needs to make them available on ali or amazon


----------



## Sylmar

Not to add to the confusion but I noticed that the second pair of Tomahawks that came my way had 'Toneking' printed on it. I got this item when I ordered the Tomahawk inear and returned it to seller. My other Tomahawk had Musicmaker print on it though it came in a Toneking case. Anyone know why some do have the Musicmaker brand and others Toneking?


----------



## Niyologist

redjohn456 said:


> the fake beats?




Yup.


----------



## crabdog

Well my z2016 have finally arrived after 3 weeks (usually takes 2). They were delivered to my wife's office and the box had taken a beating:
  

  

 Fortunately the iem wasn't damaged. I had my wife check them for me and she said they sound amazeballs but I'm taking it with a large boulder of salt because she still uses her iphone earbuds despite having my large collection to draw from.


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Well my z2016 have finally arrived after 3 weeks (usually takes 2). They were delivered to my wife's office and the box had taken a beating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Happy listening! I've had them arrive like that as well but fortunately never with damage *knocks on wood*.


----------



## crabdog

Say hi to the improved Tingker TK200 hybrid:
  

  

 Impedance: 19Ohm
 Headphone sensitivity:100DB
 Frequency range: 18-22000Hz
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Tingker-TK200-Headphones-improved-Dynamic-With-Balance-Armature-2-ways-Hybrid-HiFi-in-ear-Earphones/1922340_32689473784.html


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Say hi to the improved Tingker TK200 hybrid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool feel like dn2002


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog Good find! Looks nice.


----------



## Saoshyant

My KZ-ZS3 should arrive today, and still no clue when the Rose Pudding will arrive.  At this point, given it was ordered on the 2nd, I'm thinking there might be a problem.  But yeah, I'm still being patient, just accepting that something might have happened.  Also waiting on a Xiaomi Capsule, which I'm hoping I enjoy too.


----------



## polychroma23

I regret to say that HLSX BK35 is so far my worst purchase (at 40hrs burn-in). I actually find Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon way better. Contrary to others' impressions, what I find bad about it is the mids cause it sounds unnatural and sometimes drowned by mid-bass. Even though sub-bass is becoming more and more controlled, treble is becoming recessed. Maybe my unit is somewhat defective?


----------



## polychroma23

crabdog said:


> Well my z2016 have finally arrived after 3 weeks (usually takes 2). They were delivered to my wife's office and the box had taken a beating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Possibly a rival to the LZ-A2S. Eagerly looking forward to your impressions


----------



## CoiL

tonx said:


> carltonh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, unless at some fine print level that doesn't matter to us. I still love the HLSX 808, still my favorite under $40.
> ...


 
 Same here, HLSX(Magaosi) 808 is still my favorite within ~35$ price bracket, especially with modified configuration. 
  
 While still very interested about upcoming review of BK50 from 1clearhead, I`m also interested in trying Remax600M to use their BA`s for modification.
  
 1clearhead - WHERE IS YOUR REVIEW ON BK50 ?!?! -.-


----------



## Pastapipo

polychroma23 said:


> I regret to say that HLSX BK35 is so far my worst purchase (at 40hrs burn-in). I actually find Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon way better. Contrary to others' impressions, what I find bad about it is the mids cause it sounds unnatural and sometimes drowned by mid-bass. Even though sub-bass is becoming more and more controlled, treble is becoming recessed. Maybe my unit is somewhat defective?


 
  
  
 No, same story here. They will sound better over time, and you should definitely try Coils mod, which will help even more.
 Still the wooly bass is not my thing, despite having very detailed highs.
  
 Edit: Oops, I was talking about the 808s instead of the BK35. I should not drink during breakfast.


----------



## CoiL

My mod applies to BK35 also? I haven`t tried it and can`t approve since I don`t have BK35. My vent hole + tips mod certainly works on 808 though, to certain extent though. For 35$ and even if it needs some modding - I definitely recommend to try 808. So far it`s the best 35$+5$ I`ve spent among cheap IEM`s.


----------



## loomisjohnson

_gl said:


> It's a fair point.  But on the other hand, aren't there genuine original designs in some of these IEMs?  They're not all copies right?
> 
> And the point about shilling is that it hurts the community of course, but just as much the seller when it blows up in their face, as well as the people who got swept away by it.  Nobody wins, so there is just no excuse for doing it.  Well unless you really just want to grab cash quickly over a few months and don't care what happens after.  But I suspect it would be better for most sellers to build a long community relationship and get repeat business, word of mouth and goodwill.  Any seller who doesn't get that (regardless where they're from) is just an idiot.
> 
> ...


 

 gl, i fully agree with you--there are undoubtedly good sellers with innovative designs, and the sales tactics of this rogue seller were particularly heavy-handed and stupid. my main point, however, was that many of us are knowingly fostering this corrupt commercial culture, which won't change unless and until we demand real marketing integrity and transparency/objectivity in the review process. imo.


----------



## MuZo2

loomisjohnson said:


> unless and until we demand real marketing integrity and transparency/objectivity in the review process. imo.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812026/review-a-review-reviewer#post_12676497


----------



## EYEdROP

Any suggestions on getting a similar IEM to the Monoprice 9927? Im looking for something with the same open, balanced sound but with better isolation than the 9927... most important thing is timbre accuracy. I like my bass tame and flat with great extention, crystal clear midrange, and easy going treble that isnt peaky. I need a poor mans er4p... not looking for a consumer friendly sound. I need a refrence monitor.


----------



## camikeva

polychroma23 said:


> I regret to say that HLSX BK35 is so far my worst purchase (at 40hrs burn-in). I actually find Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon way better. Contrary to others' impressions, what I find bad about it is the mids cause it sounds unnatural and sometimes drowned by mid-bass. Even though sub-bass is becoming more and more controlled, treble is becoming recessed. Maybe my unit is somewhat defective?


 

 I have the BK35.  Please don't give up on them.  Put them back on burn-in for at least another 60 hours.  The bass will continue to tame.  The mids will no longer be drowned by mid-bass.


----------



## carltonh

I need to follow up on my opinion on the Magaosi (HLSX) G29. While it sounded warm initially, but less so than my well burned VJJB K4, after 50+ hours it has become darker than the VJJB K4. Definitely lacks treble extension on its own now. However, using EQ to add treble makes me keep listening to it. But I don't think it should be rated above or equal to the K4, maybe just a bit below. At the same time, listening to a now banned IEM makes me realize that virtually all single dynamics need EQ for the general drop off above 8 KHz if nothing else.


----------



## loomisjohnson

muzo2 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/812026/review-a-review-reviewer#post_12676497


 

 an interesting idea, muzo, if difficult to execute in practice--many people would like to know which reviewer is particularly well-informed, unbiased, etc. for me, the slippery slope is people who receive free "review copies" of products--it's inherently difficult to be wholly objective when you're given something from someone with whom you may have a cordial relationship. (the more flagrant example would be a website or magazine reviewer who reviews products of paid advertisers). in a sense, the "purest" models are something like consumer reports, which doesn't accept advertising and pays for the products it reviews, or consumer forums like this one, where by and large people pay for the stuff they post about.


----------



## Lurk650

I would not worry about the whole TK13 vs T012 as long as they sound good. Some say ToneKing bc that is the series line from MusicMaker


----------



## wastan

sylmar said:


> Not to add to the confusion but I noticed that the second pair of Tomahawks that came my way had 'Toneking' printed on it. I got this item when I ordered the Tomahawk inear and returned it to seller. My other Tomahawk had Musicmaker print on it though it came in a Toneking case. Anyone know why some do have the Musicmaker brand and others Toneking?




I understood the TK in Musicmaker's labeling stood for tone king and I always assumed it was some sort of branding thing rather than something meaningful.

Edit: it would be cool if head fi would give clearance for a couple of trusted people who had all the IEMs in question to give sort of a summary review of what we know about MusicMaker, LZ and the unnamed D brand and their various products. It would be obvious from the context that this wouldn't be promoting sketchy dealers, products or reviews then it would exist as a concise reference point. Naturally, I have neither the IEMs (except the original D which I quite like) nor the experience to do the job I've suggested.


----------



## Lurk650

bob a (sd) said:


> Not yet although I'm real close to pulling the trigger.  Exchange rate moved again with the Master 4 now at $116 in preorder status.  The Sabre was cheaper still when it was available for pre-order.
> BTW another member whom I respect has the Techne and Sabre which he says is a step up. He also has owned the Delta v1 and v2.   He feels confident the Master 4 will be another step up.




I still see 87.20 GBP


----------



## Niyologist

Should I be the guinea pig for this one? 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DHL-free-shipping-Patriot-moonlight-Z6-Direct-Hard-Decode-DSD-HIFI-music-player-192KHz-24Bit-CS4398/314156_32680977780.html?spm=5261.2121725.2158686.13.OOh7w1&sdom=2874.274179.218162.0_32680977780&request_id=20160627082615329-0
  
 No. Nevermind. It's no good. I found out on the Obscure Chinese DAPs thread.


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> I still see 87.20 GBP




Pound has since dropped from 1.37 USD to 1.32 USD


----------



## goodluck4u

I did not know how to buy a trinity. and then I searched the information in detail.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/760277/introducing-trinity-audio-engineering/900#post_11760817 
  
 It was hard to fine it because of like a needle in haystack.  It is fascinate one from the point of finance as well as the first push-pull hybrid in the world. 
 However I have not decided to buy. ^^;


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Order placed for the Master 4. 
  
 A hint to folks about ordering.  If you go with Paypal and use a credit card be sure to opt to allow your credit card company to do the currency conversion rather than Paypal as the later r-e-a-l-l-y socks it to you.   (Some interesting reading: https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/Buying-with-PayPal/PayPal-exchange-rates-are-poor/td-p/758943/page/3?profile.language=en-gb ).    Bob also has a straight credit card payment option for those that prefer.
  
 As an aside, what with all the turmoil on the Chinese front, I simply opted to avoid them all and went with a known entity in Trinity who is also a sponsor here.   Sure there are undoubtedly some gems to be had in the former market but the attraction for me has quickly evaporated.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

lurk650 said:


> I still see 87.20 GBP


 
 On the wholesale exchange it's now $114.98.  Keep in mind that's NOT what you'll pay given the currency conversion fees.  See my previous post.


----------



## 1clearhead

polychroma23 said:


> I regret to say that HLSX BK35 is so far my worst purchase (at 40hrs burn-in). I actually find Joyroom E107 and Rock Zircon way better. Contrary to others' impressions, what I find bad about it is the mids cause it sounds unnatural and sometimes drowned by mid-bass. Even though sub-bass is becoming more and more controlled, treble is becoming recessed. Maybe my unit is somewhat defective?


 
  
 +1  I tried to like the BK35. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really, I did! .....more this week!


coil said:


> Same here, HLSX(Magaosi) 808 is still my favorite within ~35$ price bracket, especially with modified configuration.
> 
> While still very interested about upcoming review of BK50 from 1clearhead, I`m also interested in trying Remax600M to use their BA`s for modification.
> 
> 1clearhead - WHERE IS YOUR REVIEW ON BK50 ?!?! -.-


 
  
 My review is almost done......by Wednesday or Thursday the latest!


----------



## 1clearhead

BIG RECALL going on for the KZ-ZS3!
  
 KZ just refunded my money back from taobao on my KZ-ZS3 order! They are not taking any orders on the ZS3 until later next month.
 ---> It looks like there's going to be some repercussions at the KZ company for all the bad batches made!


----------



## bhazard

I'm sure the Trinity Master 4 and 6 are going to be excellent, but it's also seemingly getting caught up with hype before release and final impressions start coming in. It could be well warranted, but I have to take a wait and see approach for my wallet's sake.
  
 I can't just jump on them yet despite the pre-order pricing, but they are absolutely something I look forward to, and Trinity service seems to be very good.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> I'm sure the Trinity Master 4 and 6 are going to be excellent, but it's also seemingly getting caught up with hype before release and final impressions start coming in. It could be well warranted, but I have to take a wait and see approach for my wallet's sake.
> 
> I can't just jump on them yet despite the pre-order pricing, but they are absolutely something I look forward to, and Trinity service seems to be very good.


for the price, it seems a bargain :x


----------



## bhazard

audio123 said:


> for the price, it seems a bargain :x




It does, but I'm a bit gun shy right now on jumping in on anything. I'd probably want to hear them first.


----------



## leobigfield

bhazard said:


> It does, but I'm a bit gun shy right now on jumping in on anything. I'd probably want to hear them first.


 
  
 I was hopping some comparison of it with humm, well, you know, but now i will ever read how do they fare against each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 That's sooo sad to us with very veeery tight budget that can't afford buying both and can't live with a shot in the dark


----------



## vapman

leobigfield said:


> to us with very veeery tight budget that can't afford buying both and can't live with a shot in the dark


 
 That's why I use the classifieds so often and am able to try new things so much!


----------



## Bob A (SD)

bhazard said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > for the price, it seems a bargain :x
> ...


 

 Normally I'd fully agree.  But in the case of Trinity I have confidence in them given what they've brought to market in the past.  Add to that the preorder pricing, Head-Fi member discount, and crazy Brexit related currency conversion rates and.... 
 Most all other manufactuers I'd pass until sufficient valid trustworthy reviews were out.


----------



## leobigfield

vapman said:


> That's why I use the classifieds so often and am able to try new things so much!


 
  
 I live outside the USA/Europe so anything here is a flat $25 for shipping to anyone outside + imports fee i have to pay. So to recoup the money i spend i have to sell a $130 --> $180 (after taxes) IEM in a market where you are crazy owning any IEM above $15 that's not beats and JBL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Damn those fashion accessories!!!


----------



## tintheman

Hello everyone, just join here but have been reading the forum for a while. I currently have Pinnacle P1, oneplus Icon and Narmoo S1, thinking of anything better but not too bassy. I am still learning how to determine good iems, I prefer in ear more than my over ear, DT990, Fostex MK3, they kind of give me neck pain.


----------



## mochill




----------



## peter123

First impressions on the LZ A2S:

After a couple of days with these I'm ready to post some first impressions. Please take this for what it is, namely first impressions. Full review will come in a couple of weeks.

Build: The build quality of the A2S is very good. The original A2 had some quirks (namely cheap feeling cable, straight plug and driver flex when inserted) and I'm glad to see that they all have been taken care of. The new cable is very flexible without being prone to tangle, the 45 degree plug is very nice and I having experienced any driver flex whatsoever so far.

Fit & Comfort : The original A2 was pretty comfortable but the A2S is even more so. The housing are still made of metal (aluminum?) but the nozzle is now quite a bit longer and the housing are rounded. This combined makes it considerable easier to insert them properly and get a good fit.

Sound: The original A2 had a couple of noticeable flaws to my ears. If we begin with the bass I found it to be a bit loose in the lowest regions and a bit to boom in the higher bass. The bass is definitely of better quality on the A2S while quantity is very similar. The midrange on the original A2 felt a bit sucked out and artificial to me. On the A2S it's fuller and much more natural sounding. Both male and female vocals are very nice sounding on them. The midrange on the A2S is much more in line with the bass than what was the case on the A2. The treble on the original A2 rolled of a bit early and tbh I find that to be the case on the A2S as well. The character however is much fuller and better articulated on the A2S making it a more pleasant experience. Despite being fuller sounding the A2S still keep the airy and and we'll separated sound from the original.

Despite reducing the number of BA's from two to one the sound of the A2S in total is much more coherent and enjoyable to my ears. I really feel that the A2S is a upgrade in every single department (build, comfort and sound) from the original A2. Not only is it better, it's also $35 cheaper so LZ is most definitely on the right track here.


----------



## BGRoberts

saoshyant said:


> I suspect my KZ-ZS3 will arrive on Monday, as it's here in Kansas City, but they seem convinced it'll be Tuesday, so I shall see.


 
 Sometimes things get a bit lost in Kansas City.
 LOL


----------



## RedJohn456

*ZuperDAC*​ *== Unboxing & Initial Impressions ==*​  ​  ​ The ZuperDAC is a very portable amp/dac from *Zorloo, *a small outfit out of Hong Kong. A big thanks to the fine folks at Zorloo for giving me a chance to check these bad boys out! 
  
*Unboxing the ZuperDAC*
  
 
 
  
 
  
  
  
  
 
  
 ​ *Initial Impressions*
  
 Been playing with the ZuperDAC for the better part of the day and I wanted to post my thoughts on them so far. 
 It comes in a rather no fuss box, very tastefully adorned but suitably tough to protect the delicate innards. Upon unboxing it , you are greeted by the product sheet and the goods front and centre. And oh my what a sight to behold. They are literally at the same color as my laptop!
  
 In the hands it feels smooth in texture and construction and clearly no shortcuts were taken with the build quality - clearly all your money is going towards the dac itself, not some fancy packaging you are bound to forget about anyway. For a device of this footprint, it has a surprising weight to it, and I mean that in the best way possible. This does not feel like a cheap toy at all. This is meant to be a serious device for the discerning listener.
  
 For macs (lol whats an audio driver?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) it is as simple as plug and play. A little LED turns on indicating the DAC is engaged. Unlike some other dacs I have use, this unit has yet to get exceedingly hot after me pushing them hard for some time. Again these are early days yet, but thus far these seem to be very well engineered. I am definitely impressed by the thought that has gone into it's design construction. 
  
 So.... they look good and feel good, but how do they sound?
  
 Honestly I just received these today and I don't know if I have enough hours on these to comment on them definitely. But here is the thing - my daily drivers are the FiiO X7 and LH Geek Out V2, and listening to the ZuperDAC, I don't feel I am getting a massive downgrade or that I am missing out on anything and thats what surprised me the most....
  
 In fact, I found myself actually *listening* and *enjoying* my music rather than attempting to dissect every detail and evaluate every aspect of the sound. But I will say that the ZuperDAC is very natural sounding with a very musical character to it. Does that mean its rolled off and bassy? Of course not! It sports a natural, detailed and engaging sound with impressive resolution, but more so - it has this addicting and effortless sound signature that has me digging through my music collection to test my favourite tracks. You might think these have that traditional sabre glare, but so far it hasn't reared its ugly head yet. In fact, it has a rather nice and full natural bass response compared to the relatively anemic FiiO X7 and Geek Out V2.
  
 Overall, no glaring weakness or downsides from my initial listening hours. But lordy am I getting a kick out of listening to them. I was initially going to do a comparison with my other dacs (FiiO X7, E17K, LH Geek Out V2 and SMSL M3).  However that plan went right out the window the moment I plugged in my Havi B3 Pro 1 and loaded up my favourite track, which at the moment is _We are the ones to fall_ by Santa Monica.
  
 If You can't tell already, I am absolutley smitten by how the ZuperDAC sounds and my first impression is that it sounds as capable as my higher end gear, but it adds that touch of musically that my other gears lacking, relatively speaking of course. I did notice however that I had to push the volume near its limit to drive stuff like my 320 ohm VE Zen 1, so I do wish this unit had more headroom in terms of volume. Then again we are talking about something the size of a USB thumbstick so it's not a deal breaker either.
  
 Am I saying that it beats my top end stuff? No, of course not, more so because I honestly haven't had the time to properly A/B against all my toys yet. Frankly, I am having way too much fun with the ZuperDAC and the hard work can wait till later 
  
 For now, I am off to musical bliss: 

  
 A big thanks to my good friend @WaynesWorld for bringing this device to my attention. Good call bud   Definitely worth the wait!!
  
 I will update with more impressions as things progress. Thanks for reading my ramblings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 EDIT: I forgot to mention that these have an Output Impedance of 4 Ohms.


----------



## Niyologist

mochill said:


>




Nice. Probably the best IEMs you ever got? You should probably pair it with the Ortofon MMCX cable for maximum performance.


----------



## jant71

I would hope for $900 it comes with a cable that gives nearly maximum performance instead of having to drop $150 more


----------



## audio123

niyologist said:


> Nice. Probably the best IEMs you ever got? You should probably pair it with the Ortofon MMCX cable for maximum performance.


 pair with Effect Audio Mars, Toxic Silver Widow, Plusssound Exo etc


----------



## RedJohn456

niyologist said:


> Nice. Probably the best IEMs you ever got? You should probably pair it with the Ortofon MMCX cable for maximum performance.


 
  
  


jant71 said:


> I would hope for $900 it comes with a cable that gives nearly maximum performance instead of having to drop $150 more


 

 It actually comes with some of the nicest cables i have seen to date, including a full adapter set. I think he should be set with the stock cables lol. The others might very well be a downgrade!


----------



## mochill

I would pair it with crystal audio diamond cables


----------



## Pastapipo

redjohn456 said:


> *ZuperDAC*​ *== Unboxing & Initial Impressions ==*​  ​  ​ The ZuperDAC is a very portable amp/dac from *Zorloo, *a small outfit out of Hong Kong. A big thanks to the fine folks at Zorloo for giving me a chance to check these bad boys out!


 
  
 Do you have the Dragonfly by any chance? The ZuperDAC has a pleasing price tag of $74 which makes it an excellent contender.


----------



## George-gearbest

*Check the Giveaway of Nuforce NE800M, join our activity.*
*Click this : https://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/display/649ce649207    TO win a big prize, wish you good luck*
  

 Don't forgot to check our product page: http://www.gearbest.com/nuforce-_gear/
  
 Nuforce NE800M Gearbest price: $69.99 Amazon price : $89.99
Nuforce BE6i Gearbest price: $84.99 Amazon price : $129
 Nuforce HEM4 Gearbest price: $229.99 Amazon price : $299
  
  
 We will always provide the best price and the sweetest services to you!


----------



## crabdog

george-gearbest said:


> *Check the Giveaway of Nuforce NE800M, join our activity.*
> *Click this : https://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/display/649ce649207    TO win a big prize, wish you good luck*
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Done. Now praying and will sacrifice a $4 iem to appease the giveaway gods!


----------



## RedJohn456

. Oops wrong thread my bad lol


----------



## bhazard

Some nice Flash sales on the Meizus, Superluxes, KZ, and Xiaomi sets too.


----------



## MuZo2

And 3d printers too.


----------



## anticute

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice review, and having received them recently, I agree with you. Very clear and resolving indeed.
  
 Just one correction - according to Zorloo, the output impedance is 4.7 ohms. Makes me a bit worried, since I recently ordered a 16 ohm IEM. Let's see how they pair..


----------



## lesp4ul

Call me old fashioned but i just got this for less than $30 and it's good.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

lesp4ul said:


> Call me old fashioned but i just got this for less than $30 and it's good.


 
  
  
 VIVO XE800. I own those too. Great earphones. Really smooth. Just a little hard to pull out of your ears as they are hard to grip. Stock tips sound good with them too. Any tips you use to increase bass just a tad w/o affecting that succulent trebel?


----------



## lesp4ul

waveriderhawaii said:


> VIVO XE800. I own those too. Great earphones. Really smooth. Just a little hard to pull out of your ears as they are hard to grip. Stock tips sound good with them too. Any tips you use to increase bass just a tad w/o affecting that succulent trebel?




I tried KZ one and it helps increased the bass a bit. Maybe sony hybrid or other small bore tips will do.


----------



## MuZo2

https://world.tmall.com/item/520325619884.htm?spm=a312a.7700718.0.0.ymu2Ll&id=520325619884&pvid=b5cee068-fe33-48a2-b3b3-5be58d3b7f44&abbucket=_AB-M67_B7&acm=03067.1003.1.668656&aldid=nOL8yCMq&abtest=_AB-LR67-PR67&scm=1007.12776.28165.100200300000000&pos=6&skuId=3101576766541


----------



## waveriderhawaii

lesp4ul said:


> I tried KZ one and it helps increased the bass a bit. Maybe sony hybrid or other small bore tips will do.


 
  
 Thanks brah.


muzo2 said:


> https://world.tmall.com/item/520325619884.htm?spm=a312a.7700718.0.0.ymu2Ll&id=520325619884&pvid=b5cee068-fe33-48a2-b3b3-5be58d3b7f44&abbucket=_AB-M67_B7&acm=03067.1003.1.668656&aldid=nOL8yCMq&abtest=_AB-LR67-PR67&scm=1007.12776.28165.100200300000000&pos=6&skuId=3101576766541


 
  
  
 Those can't be the same driver. Or is it?


----------



## crabdog

Ohhh looks like HCK are pulling out their big guns now. Introducing the new NiceHCK DZ7 7 drive unit (1DD +6BA):


----------



## lesp4ul

muzo2 said:


> https://world.tmall.com/item/520325619884.htm?spm=a312a.7700718.0.0.ymu2Ll&id=520325619884&pvid=b5cee068-fe33-48a2-b3b3-5be58d3b7f44&abbucket=_AB-M67_B7&acm=03067.1003.1.668656&aldid=nOL8yCMq&abtest=_AB-LR67-PR67&scm=1007.12776.28165.100200300000000&pos=6&skuId=3101576766541


 
  
  


waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks brah.
> 
> 
> Those can't be the same driver. Or is it?


 
  
 i saw that one too, for 30 yuan i don't believe it uses the same driver.


----------



## MuZo2

No one knows, You wouldnt have expected to get GR07 drivers at 29$


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Ohhh looks like HCK are pulling out their big guns now. Introducing the new NiceHCK DZ7 7 drive unit (1DD +6BA):




Seem like grown and growned
I couldn't afford them one day


----------



## ezekiel77

crabdog said:


> Ohhh looks like HCK are pulling out their big guns now. Introducing the new NiceHCK DZ7 7 drive unit (1DD +6BA):


 

 HCK makes amazing stuff but I'm wary of multidriver units from AE after the QT5 fiasco.


----------



## ezekiel77

kimd said:


> Seem like grown and growned
> I couldn't afford them one day


 
  
 yes you can ahhaha


----------



## kimD

ezekiel77 said:


> yes you can ahhaha




Felt a bit sad.. Maybe I will going for UM Merlin still within my dream


----------



## MuZo2

ezekiel77 said:


> HCK makes amazing stuff but I'm wary of multidriver units from AE after the QT5 fiasco.


 

 Let me correct is . HCK sells stuff. Most of the iems you can find on taobao. Also I think they come from different mfg and rebadged / renamed.


----------



## aaDee

lesp4ul said:


> i saw that one too, for 30 yuan i don't believe it uses the same driver.


 
 They are ****ty as hell. Very ordinary. i have them. Only plus is that they are waterproof. Bad cable, bad finishing, ordinary sound.


----------



## crabdog

Okay well I said I'd post some impressions on the Zhiyin Z2016 so...
  
 Awful. Straight up, plain horrible. I think I understand now how many owners of the Qt5 felt.
  
 The sound is just off. There's a huge boost in mid bass that brings vocals forward but they sound unnatural and unappealing have have sort of a reverb effect. Bass is loose and boomy and the sub-bass doesn't rumble or dig deep enough. Treble is actually pretty good but at this point who cares?
  
 There's an obvious disconnect between the DD and BA drivers as if the maker just threw them all in the casing with no thought towards tuning and cohesion. One thing I discovered is that covering the pinhole port on the rear of the housing makes a huge difference to the sound. I mean huuuge. The bass almost disappears entirely and vocals sound closer to what they should be but the music is left feeling anaemic and lifeless. I've never experienced such a noticeable affect before from covering ports on an iem.
  
 The build quality is excellent. The housings look good and feel great, all metal etc. The cable is also quite nice and is longer than average making me think these are meant to be worn over ear but I had problems getting a proper fit when trying to do so.
  
 These were my most expensive purchase to date and are probably the worst sounding iem in my collection. I messaged the seller to let him know my opinion in the hope that they try to dissuade other interested parties from buying them.
  
 The only positive thing I got from this is that the cable is detachable so at least I have a spare MMCX cable lying around.


----------



## bartzky

crabdog said:


> Ohhh looks like HCK are pulling out their big guns now. Introducing the new NiceHCK DZ7 7 drive unit (1DD +6BA):



That's a solid asking price! With import taxes it's in serious multi BA territory.

I wonder why they've decide to wreck a 6x BA with a DD


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bartzky said:


> That's a solid asking price! With import taxes it's in serious multi BA territory.
> 
> I wonder why they've decide to wreck a 6x BA with a DD


 
 IMO that's the smart way to do it. Let the BA's handle the mid/high and use a DD for a subwoofer.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Ohhh looks like HCK are pulling out their big guns now. Introducing the new NiceHCK DZ7 7 drive unit (1DD +6BA):


 
 Where do we get these??


----------



## anticute

someguydude said:


> Where do we get these??


 

 HCK store on ali..


----------



## SomeGuyDude

anticute said:


> HCK store on ali..


 
  
 Thanks man. I'm kinda new to this stuff, I googled and got nothing.


----------



## crabdog

someguydude said:


> Thanks man. I'm kinda new to this stuff, I googled and got nothing.


 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606


----------



## Riisalat

HCK seems to be really stepping up their game ! Hot daang


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606


 
 Well poop. There goes all of my extra spending money for the next year. :|


----------



## peter123

Just noticed that the LZ A2S is available from Penon Audio now:

http://penonaudio.com/LZ-A2s


----------



## anticute

What do you guys think, do those 7 driver IEMs have crossovers etc, or will it be another QT5 with just a bunch of drivers crammed in?


----------



## crabdog

anticute said:


> What do you guys think, do those 7 driver IEMs have crossovers etc, or will it be another QT5 with just a bunch of drivers crammed in?


 
 After my experience with the z2016 I'll let others be the guinea pig.


----------



## MuZo2

anticute said:


> What do you guys think, do those 7 driver IEMs have crossovers etc, or will it be another QT5 with just a bunch of drivers crammed in?


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> After my experience with the z2016 I'll let others be the guinea pig.


 
  
 Yeah....that's really unfortunate. They really shouldn't be selling, or making for that matter, something so clearly flawed. :/


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> After my experience with the z2016 I'll let others be the guinea pig.


 
 I hear you.
  
 Late last year I took the plunge for a 4 BA at about $100 from Taobao and they were total crap. Can't enjoy them in anyway unfortunately.....


----------



## ezekiel77

So it's 0 for 2 for ZhiYin?


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> Ohhh looks like HCK are pulling out their big guns now. Introducing the new NiceHCK DZ7 7 drive unit (1DD +6BA):




I'm a little confused with this configuration (30017 + 31116 + 31116) × 2 +1 Sennheiser DD (I checked this on hck twitter). If the 31116 BA is for low frequency, and dynamic driver?


----------



## MuZo2

I think Rose would be better option in that price range. Dont go by BA count. I think implementation in Rose iems will be lot better.


----------



## CoiL

robervaul said:


> I'm a little confused with this configuration (30017 + 31116 + 31116) × 2 +1 Sennheiser DD (I checked this on hck twitter). If the 31116 BA is for low frequency, and dynamic driver?


 
 There could be maybe crossovers that "split" certain frequencies between them? Dunno, those uber-multi-stuffed chinese IEM`s are kind of mystery to me, in a bad way
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 To me, 2BA+1DD setup seems enough if it`s correctly implemented. 5+ BA setups are for me high-end stuff which I would buy rather from known brands with great QC. Latter mentioned Rose seems to be another rising one - hope they don`t F things up like banned IEM mentioned lately.


----------



## Riisalat

I think with china crossing the 200 usd mark and fueled with all the hype, im going to move back to west  when im spending so much, i don't think I'm going to pay for the drivers alone, the tuning, the cross over everything else comes into play as well.

Think of a phone, You can buy the hardware but at the end of the a ****ty software is going to make you cringe.


----------



## MuZo2

Trinity Master4 might be another good choice , pushpull + 2ba. Their previous products had good reviews.


----------



## Saoshyant

Any particular gems in these flash sales?


----------



## peter123

muzo2 said:


> Trinity Master4 might be another good choice , pushpull + 2ba. Their previous products had good reviews.


 
 I've (like many else here) got one on order. I'm super curious to see how they hold up against some of the Chinese options in the $200 price range (which I believe is the MRSP for the M4).


----------



## CoiL

riisalat said:


> I think with china crossing the 200 usd mark and fueled with all the hype, im going to move back to west


 
 Well...I`m actually suspecting that many "west" products  also use china manufactured DD`s and BA`s... just QC is what it should be and product support/shipping also.


----------



## MuZo2

coil said:


> Well...I`m actually suspecting that many "west" products  also use china manufactured DD`s and BA`s... just QC is what it should be and product support/shipping also.


 

 Yes hardware mostly comes from China. Also some are assembled in China. R&D is done inhouse.


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> Late last year I took the plunge for a 4 BA at about $100 from Taobao and they were total crap. Can't enjoy them in anyway unfortunately.....


 
 Seller assures me they'll be good after 100 hours....Had 10 on them so far. Well let's find out.


----------



## peter123

FWIW I've got  a number of two and three driver units IEM's from China as well as one 6 driver. Except from the 4BA one I mentioned a few posts up I've been very satisfied with the rest of them.
  
 I'm really hoping that Trinity will be the Western based brand that manage to put up a fight against all these Asian offerings. It's about time someone does and if they manage to do so I'm sure they'll take a great postition in the market. 
  
 The winners in the end will be us, the customers


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> I'm really hoping that Trinity will be the Western based brand that manage to put up a fight against all these Asian offerings. It's about time someone does and if they manage to do so I'm sure they'll take a great postition in the market.


 
 I hope so too. I`ve been looking at their Techne and Master4 many times but been caught up by price of chinese IEM`s. Well, I`m really happy with my HLSX808 RAW-mod though... but since I tasted BA+DD configuration, I don`t want to try only dynamic driver based IEM`s anymore, so, techne is kind of out for me. That leaves me with Master4 but still waiting for impressions on production units by no-review sample users.


----------



## FUYU

ezekiel77 said:


> So it's 0 for 2 for ZhiYin?




Pretty much.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, my KZ-ZS3 has arrived.  First thing that immediately occurred to me is when connecting the cable, give it a solid push.  I mean, really get in there.  Initially I pushed it to where it felt secure, the amount of pressure I'd use attaching my 2 pin cable to my Mojito, but audio kept cutting out any time the 3.5mm jack rotated due to movement.  Also, it's a fairly microphonic cable, even considering the over-ear configuration.  Comfort-wise, I always hope an IEM will disappear so I don't even feel like I"m wearing something, and with the shell of the IEM that's true, but the nozzle & tips retain a feeling of pressure on the canals, and I'm using the smallest included tip.  Most of my tips that I'd normally try out are either too big or too little, so I'm just going to keep stock tips on for now.  I do not see these being comfortable enough for me for a several hour listening session.
  
 Keep in mind all that's to come is with zero burn in as I just got these in the mail before I headed off to work for the night, so this is that fresh out of the box sound.  Sound-wise, there are here for bass.  I remember for awhile, JVC was the route to go for a $20 bassy IEM, but I think I like this sound more...  although my JVC has been in a box for awhile and we all know how good memory holds up for sound.  It reminds me of the Sony XB500, but with better mids.  As far as those mids are concerned, the vocals aren't bad, but they can and will be overshadowed by bass if it's present.  Detail-wise, I'm not impressed...  it might be roughly middle of the road, but I"m unsure.  It's a fun IEM, but it's by no means analytical.  For orchestrated music some instruments seem to get lost in the background.  The treble sounds fine so far, and I haven't heard anything piercing so far.  I'm by no means treble sensitive, so gear that some have gotten rid of due to high treble I haven't been bothered by.  All in all, so far I'm liking them more than the KZ-ATE and ER2, and I never gave my ED9 a listen as I bought it purely to steal filters for the earphone that can share them.  I should remedy that soon.
  
 As far as the recall goes, I'm not noticing anything wrong with it so far, but again these are fresh out of the box so who's to say what will go wrong in the next week, month or not at all.
  
 Edit:  Much to my surprise, Nobuo Uematsu's Distant Worlds album actually sounds pretty enjoyable on the ZS3.  I typically listen to it with analytical earbuds/iems but the extra bass is paying off without feeling like I'm losing too much detail.


----------



## bhazard

You can get the QT5 to sound pretty great across the board with some serious eq correction, but at that price you shouldn't have to.


----------



## Lurk650

That really sucks crabdog! Jim is ridiculous for that 100 hr statement but entertain it then send it back. Have him send you the LZA2s as an equal trade.

After this though, I'm no longer buying from HCK.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> That really sucks @crabdog! Jim is ridiculous for that 100 hr statement but entertain it then send it back. Have him send you the LZA2s as an equal trade.
> 
> After this though, I'm no longer buying from HCK.


 
 Is it possible to do that? Even if I had to pay postage it would be better than basically throwing away the full amount I paid for them. I don't believe burn-in can fix these either.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Is it possible to do that? Even if I had to pay postage it would be better than basically throwing away the full amount I paid for them. I don't believe burn-in can fix these either.




Tell him you want to exchange for the LZA2s. I believe those are just about the same price?


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> Okay well I said I'd post some impressions on the Zhiyin Z2016 so...
> 
> Awful. Straight up, plain horrible. I think I understand now how many owners of the Qt5 felt.


 
  
 Please do write a (mini) review. when someone types "Zhiyin Z2016 review" into google, they'll at least be warned....


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Tell him you want to exchange for the LZA2s. I believe those are just about the same price?


 
@Lurk650 A2S is slightly cheaper believe it or not.  :\


----------



## RedJohn456

crabdog said:


> Is it possible to do that? Even if I had to pay postage it would be better than basically throwing away the full amount I paid for them. I don't believe burn-in can fix these either.


 

 the 100 hour thing is a well known tactic to get you beyond the return window, so basically its a load of bs. I am very disappointed that the seller would try to screw you like that. Ask for an exchange for something better imo.


----------



## RedJohn456

anticute said:


> Nice review, and having received them recently, I agree with you. Very clear and resolving indeed.
> 
> Just one correction - according to Zorloo, the output impedance is 4.7 ohms. Makes me a bit worried, since I recently ordered a 16 ohm IEM. Let's see how they pair..


 

 The electronic product sheet from Zorloo themselves lists 4 ohms, did they update that value elsewhere? I was looking but I didn't find the 4.7 ohm number anywhere else. TIA


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> @Lurk650
> A2S is slightly cheaper believe it or not.  :\



Tell him. Esp if you have to pay postage back. A2s is already getting favorable reviews



redjohn456 said:


> the 100 hour thing is a well known tactic to get you beyond the return window, so basically its a load of bs. I am very disappointed that the seller would try to screw you like that. Ask for an exchange for something better imo.




He basically said the same thing to SeeSax in regards to the ZhiYin QT5 and told him ship it DHL 2 day or or whatever for $60. Ended up extending return time so Sax could send it to Bhazard and I believe they sent back at a cheaper price


----------



## bhazard

I wouldn't say to avoid HCK altogether, just that Zhiyin brand, especially knowing that the z2016 now has that. LZ has been solid, along with a few others.


----------



## crabdog

Don't want to go OT too much but do I just arrange something with Jim or will I need to use the dispute button?


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Don't want to go OT too much but do I just arrange something with Jim or will I need to use the dispute button?




I'd try to send a message to the seller on AE first and see what happens.

My experience with this seller when problems occur is not good but I hope you have more luck.


----------



## MuZo2

What happen when iem gets damaged if you burnin 100hr in one go ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

A2S is pretty good. Easily my favorite of the LZ line so far, although I am burning in (Again) the LZA3 to 350 hours. Let's see if that makes any difference. The A2S are nowhere near the SQ of the IEM "whom shall not be named", but then again they are 1/3 the price.
  
 I like them. Lots of Bass. Treble is slightly rolled off, right where I like it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## BloodyPenguin

muzo2 said:


> What happen when iem gets damaged if you burnin 100hr in one go ?


 
  

  
 --


----------



## TwinACStacks

muzo2 said:


> What happen when iem gets damaged if you burnin 100hr in one go ?


 





 Armageddon.
  








 TWIN
  
 Seriously Though Muzo, let the drivers relax for a few hours then try them to see if they work normally. If they do, No harm no foul.


----------



## isai

bhazard said:


> I wouldn't say to avoid HCK altogether, just that Zhiyin brand, especially knowing that the z2016 now has that. LZ has been solid, along with a few others.



zhiyin z700 which are rebranded kinera bd5 are pretty good. I bought them from taobao thanks to @1clearhead signature and have no regrets.


----------



## SeeSax

lurk650 said:


> Tell him. Esp if you have to pay postage back. A2s is already getting favorable reviews
> He basically said the same thing to @SeeSax in regards to the ZhiYin QT5 and told him ship it DHL 2 day or or whatever for $60. Ended up extending return time so Sax could send it to Bhazard and I believe they sent back at a cheaper price


 
  
 I guess it's time for a follow-up: Jim credited me for the $65 Express shipping upon arrival of my QT5s. While initially I was concerned about this policy, he was simply waiting until he received it to reimburse me the entire amount plus my shipping. I have nothing but good things to say about HCK now. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## RedJohn456

ZuperDAC + Havi B3 Pro 1 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Specially this song:


----------



## audio123

wew the new 7 drivers iem :x
 nt sure how it sounds like although there r many drivers


----------



## MuZo2

twinacstacks said:


> Armageddon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha I was saying it context of HCK recommendation of 100hr burnin


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


>


 
  
 Oh, man? .....Now I know you're teasing us!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


lesp4ul said:


> Call me old fashioned but i just got this for less than $30 and it's good.


 
 Yup! They're on sale here in China as well......got them a few weeks back! Genuine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


muzo2 said:


> No one knows, You wouldnt have expected to get GR07 drivers at 29$


 
  
 +1 Great catch! GR07 drivers in mine.....they're a steal!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> lesp4ul said:
> 
> 
> > Call me old fashioned but i just got this for less than $30 and it's good.
> ...


 
 How can You tell? Only by looks? There are many drivers that look exactly same. Might be just a selling trick again.


----------



## bhazard

It uses a biocellulose 11m ccaw driver that's similar in specs to what the GR07 had. No tricks, it's been around for awhile and retailed at $99 from Vivo 2 years ago. Vivo is huge and owned by the same company as Oppo (BBK I believe)


----------



## MuZo2

Yes, but as far as I remember there were fakes also.


----------



## Lurk650

seesax said:


> I guess it's time for a follow-up: Jim credited me for the $65 Express shipping upon arrival of my QT5s. While initially I was concerned about this policy, he was simply waiting until he received it to reimburse me the entire amount plus my shipping. I have nothing but good things to say about HCK now.
> 
> -Collin-




That is definitely good to hear, selling expensive duds is no bueno to me


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> How can You tell? *Only by looks?* There are many drivers that look exactly same. Might be just a selling trick again.


 
  
 Several of my friends at work have the GR07 and we've compared them already......same exact sound signature! I never bought them several years back for the fact that there were too many fakes going around, so I didn't take the chance then. But, this time around was the charm!


muzo2 said:


> Yes, but as far as I remember there were fakes also.


 
  
 +1 Many fakes, indeed. ....Glad, I purchased them now, instead of a few years back.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Several of my friends at work have the GR07 and we've compared them already......same exact sound signature! I never bought them several years back for the fact that there were too many fakes going around, so I didn't take the chance then. But, this time around was the charm!
> 
> +1 Many fakes, indeed. ....Glad, I purchased them now, instead of a few years back.




That's really funny because I've got the Gr07be, AN16 and the Vivos and have spent a lot of time with them all as well as comparing them and I don't find any of them particularly similar sounding.....


----------



## Riisalat

With fidue going strong, how long till we get fidoooo fidudu or Eidue ?


----------



## CoiL

Maybe Due-Fi ...LOL


----------



## mochill

Looool, 1clearhead. Im not teasing


----------



## carltonh

I just got an HCK order, and they sent me a MusicMaker KK-Ting instead of the **** VT-66 I ordered. Probably lucky me as the KK-Ting is $24 vs. $14 for the VT-66, but I haven't ordered any MusicMaker because they don't include a mic, or detachable cables where I could add one. Oh well, a 30 second sound test with no burn in is excellent sound. I don't think I'll complain, but will let HCK know.
  
 Separately, I also got the discounted Vivo XE800, and a same quick sound test is that it is equally awesome for $27. Although there were fakes around, only the real ones had a rotate-able nozzle. These are real, plus you don't expect a fake single dynamic to sound this good.


----------



## aaDee

Honey I shrunk the HiFiMan HE1000


2016 New 100% Original SIMGOT EN700 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI DJ Earphone Headset Hot Copper Bird Earphone Free Shipping
 http://s.aliexpress.com/r2q2q2YN 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Bob A (SD)

crabdog said:


> anticute said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think, do those 7 driver IEMs have crossovers etc, or will it be another QT5 with just a bunch of drivers crammed in?
> ...


 
  
 Agreed!  That's the way to fly!


----------



## yawg

Today I got my budget price TY Hi-Z HP-32 earbuds. The first buds that have good bass without eq.
  
 Piano sounds realistic but no "air" in the treble which is a bit weak, needs some eq. But this is fresh out of the box mind ...
  
 Burning them in now, but already I can tell they are waaayyy better than the in-ears I got with my hi-end Nokia phone. The Nokia N8
 has just enough power to drive the 32 Ohm buds to a volume I wouldn't want to increase any further.
  
 Bottom line: great value for the ridiculous price of 4 US$ plus 3 $ shipping. Plus they came with 4 sets of foam covers instead of
 the advertised 2 sets. So I got some cheap replacement covers for my old hi-end Sony bio-cellulose buds.
  
 After the burn-in I'll compare the Hi-Zs with my Sony MDR E-888 but the Sonys definitely need some bass boost which the TYs don't. If I set my phone eq to +3 or 4 @53 Hz I get a nice strong dry deep bass, too. So even medium bassheads could enjoy the TYs I guess ...
  
 If you look for dirt cheap, don't look any further LOL.


----------



## anticute

redjohn456 said:


> The electronic product sheet from Zorloo themselves lists 4 ohms, did they update that value elsewhere? I was looking but I didn't find the 4.7 ohm number anywhere else. TIA


 
 Really? In my product sheet, there is no mention on output impedance, and I can't find any information about it on their website either. Granted, the 4.7 ohm is second hand information, people quoting the answer they have received from Zorloo when they've asked.
  
 Actually, @HiFiChris calculated the output impedance in his review. I have never measured it myself, but to quote his review: "With this, the output impedance can be calculated and what I get for the ZuperDAC is a little below 7 Ohms – for in-ears that have a capricious impedance response (about all multi-driver in-ears), this is obviously somewhat too much."
  
Anyway, I don't have any first hand solid proof, so I'm not going to stick too firmly to the 4.7 ohm statement.. 
  
Would be interesting if you are able to measure the output impedance of yours. Might have mentioned this already (I'm too lazy to check), but I'm having some 16 ohm IEMs on the way that I hope will pair well despite this.. If I would have bought the IEMs before the DAC, I would have probably looked into other alternatives because of this.. Oh well, so far it sounds brilliant with everything I've tried it with.


----------



## HiFiChris

anticute said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > The electronic product sheet from Zorloo themselves lists 4 ohms, did they update that value elsewhere? I was looking but I didn't find the 4.7 ohm number anywhere else. TIA
> ...




Based on my feedback, no additional resistors (or at least fewer, not 100% sure myself) are used in the signal path anymore, so the newer batches should indeed have a lower output impedance than the sample I got to try. If I recall correctly, something around 4 Ohms should be the OI of the newer units.


----------



## anticute

hifichris said:


> Based on my feedback, no additional resistors (or at least fewer, not 100% sure myself) are used in the signal path anymore, so the newer batches should indeed have a lower output impedance than the sample I got to try. If I recall correctly, something around 4 Ohms should be the OI of the newer units.


 
 Thanks, both for the answer and for managing to get them to lower the OI on the final product. Still wish it would have been even lower, but there might be technical difficulties in achieving that, I suppose.


----------



## HiFiChris

The ~ 7 Ohms were due to a short protection circuit recommended by ESS's spec sheet that Zorloo then implemented. I pointed out that there are other applications with the same chip but without the additional short protection. Based on this feedback, the ZuperDAC was redesigned, went through stress testing and has got a lower output impedance since then.


----------



## anticute

hifichris said:


> The ~ 7 Ohms were due to a short protection circuit recommended by ESS's spec sheet that Zorloo then implemented. I pointed out that there are other applications with the same chip but without the additional short protection. Based on this feedback, the ZuperDAC was redesigned, went through stress testing and has got a lower output impedance since then.


 
 Might be a lot to ask, but if you have any contacts at Zorloo, could you ask them what the OI on the release version is? Or maybe ask them to send you one for measurements..?


----------



## RedJohn456

anticute said:


> Really? In my product sheet, there is no mention on output impedance, and I can't find any information about it on their website either. Granted, the 4.7 ohm is second hand information, people quoting the answer they have received from Zorloo when they've asked.
> 
> Actually, @HiFiChris calculated the output impedance in his review. I have never measured it myself, but to quote his review: "With this, the output impedance can be calculated and what I get for the ZuperDAC is a little below 7 Ohms – for in-ears that have a capricious impedance response (about all multi-driver in-ears), this is obviously somewhat too much."
> 
> ...


 
  
  I asked Zorloo for a full spec sheet and they emailed me a PDF with the relevant information, and it was there it was listed at 4 ohms. I emailed them to clarify it.
  
 Here is what was in the PDF:
  
*ZuperDAC Portable HiFi USB-DAC Specification *
  



 *Hardware Specification *


   AudioDAC


   ES9018K2M


   Headphone Amplifier


   ES9601


   Connector


   USB Type A Male


   Color


   Gold, Silver


   Power Consumption


   ~70mA


   Certification


   CE, FCC, RoHS


   UPC-A


   841295100064 (Gold) 841295100071 (Silver)



  
  

 *Audio Specification *


   USB Audio


   Class 2


   Maximum Sampling Frequency


   192kHz


   Maximum Bit Depth


   24-bit


   Output Power (max)


   25mW + 25mW


   SNR


   115dB


   THD


   0.003%


   Channel Separation (L/R)


   60dB


   Output Impedance


   4 ohms



  

 *Dimension & Weight *


   Length (mm)


   46


   Width (mm)


   23


   Height (mm)


   10


   Weight (g)


   16



  
  

 *Useful Information *


   Zorloo Home Page


   http://www.zorloo.com/


   ZuperDAC Landing Page


   http://www.zorloo.com/zuperdac


   Windows Driver Download


   http://www.zorloo.com/download


   Windows Driver Installation Tutorial


   http://www.zorloo.com/tutorial


   General FAQ


   http://www.zorloo.com/faq


   Where to buy


   http://www.zorloo.com/shop


   Contact us


   http://www.zorloo.com/contact



 
  
  
 I am not even sure how I would go about measuring the output impedance as I don't have the tools for it I would imagine. Perhaps you can point me in the right direction. Is your incoming iem an all BA or hybrid iem?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> How can You tell? Only by looks? There are many drivers that look exactly same. Might be just a selling trick again.


 
  
REVIEW: Vivo Xplay 3S + XE800 Mobile audio perfection  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection
  


muzo2 said:


> Yes, but as far as I remember there were fakes also.


 
  
  
 The ones on Ali that these guys are buying are real. The fakes don't have the rotating nozzles.


----------



## anticute

redjohn456 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! Thanks! The lower the better, as far as I'm concerned 
  
 I've never done it myself, but maybe someone like @HiFiChris can give you some tips? I was going to give it a shot, but then my multimeter broke, so I never got around to actually doing it.. Given the tools I have(/had), I'm not sure how exact I would've been able to measure it, but I was sort of thinking about starting out with trying to measure something where I already knew the OI and see how close I got.. Anyway, I will have to get a new multimeter eventually, I might give it a try when I do.
  
 When I was looking into information about methods I stumbled across threads like http://www.head-fi.org/t/739322/how-do-you-measure-a-headphone-amplifiers-output-impedance
  
 It's a hybrid, 1DD+2BA.


----------



## base08

yawg said:


> Today I got my budget price TY Hi-Z HP-32 earbuds. The first buds that have good bass without eq.
> 
> Piano sounds realistic but no "air" in the treble which is a bit weak, needs some eq. But this is fresh out of the box mind ...
> 
> ...




I'm so curious to hear my pair, ordered some days ago... So still some time waiting...


----------



## crabdog

aadee said:


> Honey I shrunk the HiFiMan HE1000
> 
> 
> 2016 New 100% Original SIMGOT EN700 In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI DJ Earphone Headset Hot Copper Bird Earphone Free Shipping
> ...


 
 I quite like the look of these and that leather carry case is really nice. 1DD+1BA? Hard to tell from the specs.


----------



## bhazard

crabdog said:


> I quite like the look of these and that leather carry case is really nice. 1DD+1BA? Hard to tell from the specs.


 
 Simgot has a chinese web site. It's a single DD.
  
 I was going to sample it, but I put a lot of that on hold for now as my confidence (and credibility) was shaken a bit in reviewing with the QT5. Brooko's FP post is pretty spot on with how I'm feeling.
  
 In time I'll be right back at it, looking for more diamonds in the rough.


----------



## kimD

DD good for produce good Bass
BA better for clarity of details, such as mids or treble.

Single DD usually can't last you more than a 6 mths IMO.

Multi-BAs good but not exactly for fun 

Edit :
Single DD sounds to me won't last longer


----------



## Pastapipo

redjohn456 said:


> ZuperDAC + Havi B3 Pro 1 =
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Thanks! Great song!
  
 Returning the favour:


----------



## _gl

Do we know what the sound signature of the Master 4 is supposed to be?


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> DD good for produce good Bass
> BA better for clarity of details, such as mids or treble.
> 
> Single DD usually can't last you more than a 6 mths IMO.
> ...




Single DD won't last more than 6 months? What does that even mean...


----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> Single DD won't last more than 6 months? What does that even mean...




Sounds to me won't last me forever, if you had BA+DD hybrid IEM beside to you


----------



## Bob A (SD)

_gl said:


> Do we know what the sound signature of the Master 4 is supposed to be?


 

 Trinity "house sound" but to quote Bob@Trinity, Delta VII on Steroids.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Keep in mind too that these come with 5 tuning filters in both short and long lengths for insertion depth fitment.  Three 2-pin cables, and a whole bunch of different tips including Spin-Fits and Trinity Comply style foamies. (See the list of all the goodies here:  https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/phantom-series/products/phantom-master-4)
  
 I really love my Trinity Techne and it's 3 tuning filters.  Friends who have them along with Delta v1 and 2 and now the recent push-pull Phantom Sabre are saying each has been a step up and anticipate the Master 4 & 6 to be a further progression.
  
 I've pre-ordered the Master 4.


----------



## HiFiChris

anticute said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


*
*


----------



## MuZo2

waveriderhawaii said:


> REVIEW: Vivo Xplay 3S + XE800 Mobile audio perfection
> 
> 
> The ones on Ali that these guys are buying are real. The fakes don't have the rotating nozzles.



I remember someone showed there were fakes even with metal rotating nozzle.


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> Sounds to me won't last me forever, if you had BA+DD hybrid IEM beside to you




Do you mean physically they won't last bc the driver dying or won't last bc you get bored of the sound? Either way thats a bunch of crap lol


----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> Do you mean physically they won't last bc the driver dying or won't last bc you get bored of the sound? Either way thats a bunch of crap lol




Due the sounds easily get bored, if you own one and used forever, yes. 
Cause you can't get compared to others.
Such as my TFZ S1 already sitting in dry cable now.

Even it passed 6 mths ago is my dream and wishlist.
Just now went to tried again, the sounds no longer impressed me 





Either me already has a reference IEM such as banned here Dxxx


----------



## Wokei

kimd said:


> Due the sounds easily get bored, if you own one and used forever, yes.
> Cause you can't get compared to others.
> Such as my TFZ S1 already sitting in dry cable now.
> 
> ...


 
  
 from yr web page on TFZ S1 ( copy n paste )
  
THE ACTUAL S1 LOOK S1 has a great soundstage,
 Very smooth Mids, quite close to BA driver.
 Pretty sweet treble, no harsh, fatiguing orpiercing an issue.
 S1 Bass has solid energy and punchy bass extension like QT5/xx. 
 S1 has huge bass and speedy of bass.
 For me S1 is a great IEM and value for money, very huge soundstage and sweety balanced sound signature to enjoyable such as Rock, R&B, Female vocals or even Jazz as well.

 MY SUMMARY AND CONCLUSION 
Fitting really comfortable and pretty great sealed, cause of the design are 45 degree of the nozzle for better insertion to your ear canal, there is no sound leaked an issue.
My recommended for comply T200, will be perfectly fits.
Very light weight shells, there is no such uncomforted it as longer period, cause all the rounded shaped, i am loving it so much.
S1 has the truth balanced sounds signature to enjoyable more for any songs as what you listening.
The downside be the cable come non memory wire and the rest was perfectly.
The overall were highly recommended 

 ​

  
 



  ​

 Minor comparison an over the rest.
 IF you asked me about the xxxx D2 vs S1,
 they are quite similar Bass boot for both has a such good hi-definition of sounds quality and clarity of detailed.
 IF you talk about the Treble wise, i will prefer an over S1
  
*Now it no longer impressed you ? Mmmmmm*


----------



## kimD

wokei said:


> from yr web page on TFZ S1 ( copy n paste )
> 
> THE ACTUAL S1 LOOK
> 
> ...




Yes all the sounds to me grown and growing up day n days.. 
I hope to stop listening maybe once a day and then back to S1 again, should be much better


----------



## audio123

shozy 0 is amazing


----------



## Riisalat

audio123 said:


> shozy 0 is amazing


its one of the best single drivers ive heard


----------



## AudioDHD

riisalat said:


> its one of the best single drivers ive heard




It is the best single DD Ive heard so far.. havnt heard IE800 but have IE80 which has its strenghts and weaknesses. . h34r:


----------



## mynamesjeff

what would be the best iems with an airy treble feel akin to my DT990 pros? Budget <$200


----------



## CoiL

audiodhd said:


> riisalat said:
> 
> 
> > its one of the best single drivers ive heard
> ...


 
 How would You guys compare it to Trinity Techne?


----------



## peter123

_gl said:


> Do we know what the sound signature of the Master 4 is supposed to be?




No we don't since no one has heard them yet. 

People love to speculate so by all means do (the Trinity thread may be a better place for that than this one though) but no one except the designer *knows*.


----------



## 1clearhead

carltonh said:


> I just got an HCK order, and they sent me a MusicMaker KK-Ting instead of the **** VT-66 I ordered. Probably lucky me as the KK-Ting is $24 vs. $14 for the VT-66, but I haven't ordered any MusicMaker because they don't include a mic, or detachable cables where I could add one. Oh well, a 30 second sound test with no burn in is excellent sound. I don't think I'll complain, but will let HCK know.
> 
> Separately, I also got the discounted Vivo XE800, and a same quick sound test is that it is equally awesome for $27. Although there were fakes around, only the real ones had a rotate-able nozzle. *These are real, plus you don't expect a fake single dynamic to sound this good.*


 
 +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





yawg said:


> Today I got my budget price TY Hi-Z HP-32 earbuds. The first buds that have good bass without eq.
> 
> Piano sounds realistic but no "air" in the treble which is a bit weak, needs some eq. But this is fresh out of the box mind ...
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 Definitely agree!
  


waveriderhawaii said:


> *REVIEW: Vivo Xplay 3S + XE800 Mobile audio perfection*
> *http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection*
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The review is pin-point perfection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


muzo2 said:


> I remember someone showed there were fakes even with metal rotating nozzle.


 
  
 +1 This is also true......one can not be too careful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  'MuZo2' your right! .....that's why I hesitated a few years ago to buy them, until now.


----------



## Inszy

kimd said:


> Sounds to me won't last me forever, if you had BA+DD hybrid IEM beside to you


 

 Yeah... no...
 MEE P1 are 1DD earphones and they just destroy those BA+DD hybrids: Xiaomi Hybrid, **** DT3, Tingker K200, iValux Batte (10mm), PMV-A01.


----------



## kimD

inszy said:


> Yeah... no...
> MEE P1 are 1DD earphones and they just destroy those BA+DD hybrids: Xiaomi Hybrid, **** DT3, Tingker K200, iValux Batte (10mm), PMV-A01.




DD should be sound better, such as CA Lyra warm and bassy.
Just for me like missing something of clarity rich detailed.
Everything is due personal reference. 

Anyway like Dita & RHA T20 all are fine to me.
Just my personally required much higher than others


----------



## _gl

peter123 said:


> No we don't since no one has heard them yet.
> 
> People love to speculate so by all means do (the Trinity thread may be a better place for that than this one though) but no one except the designer *knows*.


 
  
 I thought he might have mentioned it, I don't have time to read the thread right now and the pre-order window is closing.
  
 Bob, can you get a neutral sound out of the TechMe with the filters?  I'm still looking for a ballpark HD600 signature without needing to EQ.


----------



## peter123

_gl said:


> I thought he might have mentioned it, I don't have time to read the thread right now and the pre-order window is closing.
> 
> Bob, can you get a neutral sound out of the TechMe with the filters?  I'm still looking for a ballpark HD600 signature without needing to EQ.




I believe that he once described them as "Deltas on steroids" but tbh that don't mean much (at least not to me).


----------



## AudioDHD

coil said:


> How would You guys compare it to Trinity Techne?




Have not tried any Trinity gear yet nor the P1 which many say good things about..  but will say the Shozy Zero is a keeper (for me at least) and offers SQ way beyond its asking price.


----------



## Riisalat

The shozy zero is a definite keeper. I use it alongside my se215. I wish the zero was just as well built though.

I have been dying to try out the pinnacles though. The pinnacles should be endgame for most budget oriented people


----------



## Inszy

kimd said:


> Just for me like missing something of clarity rich detailed.
> Everything is due personal reference.


 
 Cheap BA earphones have a lot less clarity and detailed sound than good DD earphones.
 So it's not about DD vs BA


----------



## kimD

inszy said:


> Cheap BA earphones have a lot less clarity and detailed sound than good DD earphones.
> So it's not about DD vs BA




Sorry man 
Spoil your day..


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Greetings to all the gurus, masters, and everyone else in this thread,

 After getting my end-game earbud, I am planning to once again have a dabble in the world of IEM's
  
 My preference for sound signature are the following:

 Wide Soundstaging
 Good Detail
 Airy Presentation
  
 I mainly listen to orchestral pieces (i.e. Joe Hisaishi), vocal jazz (i.e. Shigeo Suzuki), piano pieces 
  
 Is there any IEM be it chinese or what not in the under $100USD which will fit my needs?

 Just a note I already own the following IEM's:
 Hifiman RE-0
 Hifiman RE-400
 Sony XBA 10
  
 I look forward to all your replies.

 Thank-you


----------



## 1clearhead

Okay, so finally I’ve burned-in the *HLSX-BK35* and *HLSX-BK50* for over 100 hours and I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point.
 First, I would like to thank *MaGaosi *for sending these well-made in-ear earphones in return for a thorough review.
 Before I start, I would like to say that I have no affiliation and have any business relationship other than the current in-ear earphones he sent me for keeps for an honest review and help our head-fi community to have a clear picture whether they will benefit from the purchase of this product or not from several levels and insights including the sound quality and the quality therein.
 The review will consist of *HLSX-BK35* and the *HLSX-BK50* with other comparisons that include the *HLSX-808* and the *HLSX-8*, as well.
 On my review, we’re going to focus on two hybrids. Both are housed mostly in wood, but carry totally different sound signatures for the offering. In the end, one might please you, while the other might somewhat disappoint you. But, it’s all about preference, right? We’re talking about the *HLSX-BK35 (with default tips)* and the *HLSX-BK50 (with small AUVIO silicone tips with the red inner bore)*.

 The *Frequency Response* is based according to the SPECS on the boxed package:
  
 LEFT:  *HLSX-BK35: *Sensitivity: 100dB +/- 1 dB, Impedance: 32Ω, Frequency Range: 20-20000Hz, Microphone: YES
  
 RIGHT:  *HLSX-BK50: *Sensitivity: 101dB/mW, Impedance: 32Ω, Frequency Range: 20-20000Hz, Microphone: YES
  
*IMPORTANT NOTICE:* 
 Before we start, the way the HLSX-BK50’s are made with larger than usual housings and longer than average nozzles, the average user would be best going *“one-size-smaller”* on the silicone/comply tips for a better fit! That’s why for the perfect fit, I decided to go with the *“small AUVIO silicone tips with the red inner bore”*. .....*Don't say I didn't warn you!*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Which is the better buy for you? You decide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
*HLSX-BK35* VS *HLSX-BK50 * 
*BASS:*
 The bass on the BK35 can be considered balanced at most, but nothing fancy or detailed, though it constantly sounds detached and distant (to my ears) the bass overall does perform well with all genres. With the BK50, the bass is sweet and detailed with plenty of sub-bass when called for. Some may consider the Bass dominate, but the vocals over shine that possibility with a sense of openness and clarity both musically and harmonically.
*MIDRANGE:*
 Though I was expecting the BK35’s to do great in this area, they actually did fare well, but at a cost! It lacks the details needed to sound more realistic at most sounding splashy now and then. In the other hand, the BK50 sounds realistic and refreshing and can really entertain our ears to a full vocal type concert with breathe taking accuracy.
*TREBLE:*
 With the details, or even micro-details this is where the BK35 struggles the most! After burning them in for over 100 hours they still can’t perform to their price bracket. They tend to still sound splashy every now and then and more artificial than realistic, at most. While with the BK50, they truly shined after the burn-in process and besides brilliant details I can even pick-up micro-details while still having a smooth and open atmosphere with a hi-end crisp sound signature to them that’s really hard to stop listening to.
*SOUNDSTAGE:*
 The BK50 has a very wide soundstage with precision, accuracy and plenty of details. They are well balanced with a slight emphasis in sub-bass and vocals giving you great resolution throughout the whole spectrum. They can put on smile on any one that’s interested in their signature and style and even the most enthusiast audio junkie, for that matter. Unfortunately, with the BK35 the distraction of a distant-like bass signature, combined with a splashy-like midrange, and artificial sounding highs tends to widen the soundstage _-“believe it, or not”_, but overall sounds sloppy and distasteful, the least to say.

*FINAL ANALYSIS:*
  
 What worries me most of the BK35 is that they seem to have “a disconnect” between the coherency of the bass and midrange that really makes it hard for me to enjoy…..adding to that, the artificial sounding details on top sounds more as if your hearing a portable transistor radio from past-time when I was much younger. But, with the BK50 (as long as QC is not a factor) you’re getting a lot of bang for the buck! I mean, these bad boys are warm, lively, clear, and easy to pin-point the details from one end to the other. In the end, the vocals are open and spacious with plenty of musicality to go around.
  

  
*UPDATE ON HLSX-808 *and* HLSX-8:*  
  
 By far, I’ve enjoyed the HLSX-808 for quite some time and whether playing them directly out of a DAP or a headphone amp they have been the epitome of great sound for such a low costing price for a hybrid. The HLSX-8 faired “just OK” for a hybrid and are capable of producing good bass, but the overall sound signature is dominated by the same dynamic driver producing such BIG bass making it just a fair product to buy for the asking price, while in the end the 808 reigned supreme over them for their clarity and crisp signature.
  
*CONCLUSION: *
  
 In this latest review, this is how it currently stands for me with the BK50 being my current favorite slightly over the 808's.....
  
*FROM FAVORITE TO LEAST: *
 HLSX-BK50 (with aftermarket small AUVIO silicone tips with red inner bore)
 HLSX-808 (default tips) (right behind the BK50, but with more bass presence)
 HLSX-8 (default tips) (Bass dominate sound signature)
 HLSX-BK35 (default tips)
 Hope this review was beneficial for those interested on the current HLSX series by MaGaosi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 -1clearhead


----------



## Inszy

> Originally Posted by *AudioNewbi3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wide Soundstaging
> ...


 
 PMV A01, but they need good isolation (foams or long silicons).


----------



## _gl

bob a (sd) said:


> Trinity "house sound" but to quote Bob@Trinity, Delta VII on Steroids.


 
  
 I've just read Brooko's review of the original Delta (http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-delta-dual-hybrid-iem), and am disappointed to again see heavy treble rolloff in the graphs.  Why do so many IEMs do this?  Is it a limitation of the drivers, or does nobody like flat treble?
  
 EDIT: I found the answer:
  
_"It is worth noting that while a flat response “on paper” for a room speaker should appear flat, IEM’s must favour some frequencies over others to achieve “perceived flat response”. This is because mastering assumes that the sound will be played over room speakers. Room speakers have a noticeable characteristic of somewhat lacking treble, even if they are producing a “balanced sound”. This is because treble frequencies are the first to be absorbed by the air, and by the time the sound reaches our ears, much of the high frequency energy would have been absorbed. Mastering takes this into account and “boosts” high frequencies to overcome this._
_IEM’s however do not have this issue and very little treble is absorbed by the small distance in the ear canal. This is why most reference IEM’s tend to lower treble frequencies and boost bass to appear to sound flat." _


 So the graphs are not that easy to interpret.


----------



## Inszy

What "most reference IEM’s"?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

inszy said:


> PMV A01, but they need good isolation (foams or long silicons).


 
  
 Thanks for the info mate! I will give them a look.
  
 How about the following?

 Macaw GT100S
 Sendiy M2 (Ori Version)


----------



## audio123

riisalat said:


> its one of the best single drivers ive heard


 there are many good dd iems. Here we are talking about totls Dita Answer/Truth, Rhapsodio Galaxy to midfi MeeAudio Pinnacle P1 to budget Havi B3 Pro 1. I like the Shozy 0 a lot but realistically speaking, it belongs in the same bracket as Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## audio123

inszy said:


> What "most reference IEM’s"?


 HUM Pristine Reference Monitor, Etymotic ER4PT, UERR, Fitear MH335DW, MFidelity SA-43 etc


----------



## Inszy

And all of them have bass boost on fq graph?
  
 Quote:


audionewbi3 said:


> How about the following?
> Macaw GT100S


 
 Macaws are great, but they need a lot of juice (desktop headphone amp really needed).


----------



## AudioNewbi3

inszy said:


> Macaws are great, but they need a lot of juice (desktop headphone amp really needed).


 
  So are they better than the PMV A-01's (sound-staging, detail, airiness) considering all things equal?


----------



## Inszy

If you have warm source - yes, Macaw are better. Maybe on detail PMV are little ahead, but if you looking for sound-staging and airiness go for Macaw.
 Always you can buy Havi B3, but they are darker and with roll-off on highs so live instruments doesn't sound so good like on GT100s.


----------



## shubu000

hey @1clearhead,
  
 so is the isolation good for the BK50? very interested, like can i block out the outside noise on public transport?
  
 thanks!


----------



## polychroma23

Nice job @1clearhead. Now I'm torn between Havi B3 Pro1 and BK50


----------



## audio123

polychroma23 said:


> Nice job @1clearhead. Now I'm torn between Havi B3 Pro1 and BK50


 

 Add the shozy 0/ostry kc06/tfz series in


----------



## audio123

cayin n5 + shozy 0


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Could You please use *Piston 2.1 original*, *JVC Spiral Dot* or *Creative 930i* tips and close vent holes with piece of tape on 808 to compare vs. BK50 ?
 And use some of the following songs:
 * _TOOL - The Pot_
 * _GoGo Penguin v2.0 - Murmuration_
 * _Periphery - Psychosphere_
_* Steven Wilson - Luminol_
 * _Dead  Letter Circus - Here We Divide _
_* Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows off A  Dream / The Mirror_
_* Eidola - Contra: Second Temple_
  
 I wish to know differences in soundstage/imaging, bass tightness/response and midrange while using same tips with 808 & BK50.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

inszy said:


> If you have warm source - yes, Macaw are better. Maybe on detail PMV are little ahead, but if you looking for sound-staging and airiness go for Macaw.
> Always you can buy Havi B3, but they are darker and with roll-off on highs so live instruments doesn't sound so good like on GT100s.


 
  
 I see I see. Thanks for the invaluable info mate!

 So sound-staging and airiness
 Macaw > PMV

 Details
 PMV >= Macaw
  
 Quote:


audionewbi3 said:


> Greetings to all the gurus, masters, and everyone else in this thread,
> 
> After getting my end-game earbud, I am planning to once again have a dabble in the world of IEM's
> 
> ...


 
  Meanwhile, any other suggestions from the others?

 Thanks!


----------



## audio123

audionewbi3 said:


> Meanwhile, any other suggestions from the others?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 what do you want tho


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audio123 said:


> what do you want tho


 
 Exactly what I have written or typed on my initial post mate.
 Something detailed, airy, wide soundstaging  for less than or equal to 100USD.

 Cheers!


----------



## audio123

audionewbi3 said:


> Exactly what I have written or typed on my initial post mate.
> Something detailed, airy, wide soundstaging  for less than or equal to 100USD.
> 
> Cheers!


 

 thanks for the description
  
 1. final audio design heaven 2 (highly recommended)
 2. havi b3 pro 1
 3. shozy 0
 4. ostry kc06a
 5. ve monk/monk+
  
 cheers!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audio123 said:


> thanks for the description
> 
> 1. final audio design heaven 2 (highly recommended)
> 2. havi b3 pro 1
> ...


 
  
 Thanks mate! I'll have a look at them.
 Btw, I already own the monks+ haha, my earbud game just ended and I am looking to dabble in the world of IEM's again
  
 EDIT: Are the Havi's still prone to channel imbalance issues?


----------



## SeeSax

Well, I think I'm in for a pair of those SIMGOT EN700s a few pages back. Stay tuned lol
  
 By now, I could have bought 12 pairs of CIEMs, a few Planars, perhaps a Stax rig and a few amps....but I'm having way too much fun with these IEMs out of China, despite one bad apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 -Collin-


----------



## audio123

audionewbi3 said:


> Thanks mate! I'll have a look at them.
> Btw, I already own the monks+ haha, my earbud game just ended and I am looking to dabble in the world of IEM's again
> 
> EDIT: Are the Havi's still prone to channel imbalance issues?


 
 my havi dont have channel imbalance issues though,
  
 the final audio design heaven 2 is really highly recommended


----------



## Lurk650

audionewbi3 said:


> Greetings to all the gurus, masters, and everyone else in this thread,
> 
> 
> After getting my end-game earbud, I am planning to once again have a dabble in the world of IEM's
> ...




MusicMaker TK13... But i'm biased


----------



## kvad

seesax said:


> Well, I think I'm in for a pair of those SIMGOT EN700s a few pages back. Stay tuned lol


 
  
 Have you heard anything about them? Same producer as Ostry it seems. Looks fancy for sure.


----------



## SeeSax

kvad said:


> Have you heard anything about them? Same producer as Ostry it seems. Looks fancy for sure.


 
  
 I have only heard what the seller has said to me, which is that they are new and very well-received in China. I'm a sucker for it, so I'll give them a go. Will report back 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## kvad

Look forward to that - see if there is some substance behind the pretty exterior, and if those huge vents have a function beyond the cosmetics.


----------



## 1clearhead

shubu000 said:


> hey @1clearhead,
> 
> so is the isolation good for the BK50? very interested, like can i block out the outside noise on public transport?
> 
> thanks!


 
  
 They're pretty good! I've used them on the Beijing subway system and by far it does a great job for me! I still can hear plenty of details from end to end and wear them for long extended listening sessions.
  


polychroma23 said:


> Nice job @1clearhead. Now I'm torn between Havi B3 Pro1 and BK50


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Havi's has always been a great example of what a soundstage should sound like for many that own them. I only could speak for the BK50's, which by far out-staged many of my current IEM's and that pretty much says a lot from the one's I own.


audio123 said:


> Add the shozy 0/ostry kc06/tfz series in


 
  
 Since I don't own those, I can't comment at the moment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


coil said:


> Could You please use *Piston 2.1 original*, *JVC Spiral Dot* or *Creative 930i* tips and close vent holes with piece of tape on 808 to compare vs. BK50 ?
> And use some of the following songs:
> * _TOOL - The Pot_
> * _GoGo Penguin v2.0 - Murmuration_
> ...


 
  
 Gulp! .....I'll try my best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do have the original Piston 2.1 silicone tips and give some feedback later this week. I can't promise the same songs, though.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audio123 said:


> my havi dont have channel imbalance issues though,
> 
> the final audio design heaven 2 is really highly recommended


 
  
  


lurk650 said:


> MusicMaker TK13... But i'm biased


 
 Thanks for the info guys!
  
 Now my current candidates (for airy, detailed, and wide staging iem's)

 PMV A-01 MKII
 Macaw GT100S
 Final Audio Heaven II
 Music Maker TK13

 Anymore is always welcome!

 Thank-you!


----------



## kimD

audionewbi3 said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> 
> Now my current candidates (for airy, detailed, and wide staging iem's)
> ...




Miss out LZ-A2s


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> Miss out LZ-A2s




I wouldn't call the A2S particually detailed or airy.


----------



## RedTwilight

audionewbi3 said:


> Exactly what I have written or typed on my initial post mate.
> Something detailed, airy, wide soundstaging  for less than or equal to 100USD.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 Airy, detailed and WIDE SOUNDSTAGE?
  
 Sounds like a perfect description of the Havi B3 pro 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and it's below 100USD as well.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

kimd said:


> Miss out LZ-A2s


 
  
  


fuyu said:


> I wouldn't call the A2S particually detailed or airy.


 
  
 Hmmmm......guess I will read up some reviews of the A2-s.
  


redtwilight said:


> Airy, detailed and WIDE SOUNDSTAGE?
> 
> Sounds like a perfect description of the Havi B3 pro 1.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My main concern is with channel imbalance seemingly experienced by so many other users....thats why I did not include the B3P1 in my list......unless they made a change?


----------



## mochill

mynamesjeff said:


> what would be the best iems with an airy treble feel akin to my DT990 pros? Budget <$200


the Venture Electronics Duke


----------



## ozkan

audionewbi3 said:


> Hmmmm......guess I will read up some reviews of the A2-s.
> 
> 
> My main concern is with channel imbalance seemingly experienced by so many other users....thats why I did not include the B3P1 in my list......unless they made a change?




I guess the channel imbalance was only an issue on the first batch. The 2nd batch shouldn't suffer from this. At least mine didn't have any. 

I agree on the Havi B3 if you have a proper source to feed them.


----------



## HiFiChris

Posted my review of the Pai Audio MR4 Quad-BA IEMs: http://www.head-fi.org/products/pai-audio-mr4/reviews/16342


----------



## VinceHill24

Hi guys, need some advice here about AE shipping issue. I've ordered the forbidden D2 from the forbidden seller early of the month on 6th June and have it shipped to Malaysia through China Post Registered Airmail. I've been tracking closely and there has not been any update since it left Guangdong by plane on 10th. This is by far my slowest delivery with China Post Registered Airmail on AE as most of my other order arrived promptly and i even had another order with the forbidden seller on the 16th which have also arrived 3 days earlier. Been following on its impressions and this thread closely, seeing it from being hyped till being banned makes me feel bitter in the heart and a little regret for the purchase. Any experience or advice about this ? Could my parcel be missing already ? How should i deal with this ? Thanks in advance, your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Salmonelas

ozkan said:


> I guess the channel imbalance was only an issue on the first batch. The 2nd batch shouldn't suffer from this. At least mine didn't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 on that.Im listening now from my Iphone 4 + Topping NX1 amp on Spotify various songs,its pretty amazing.
 But you need amp or a good source.without amp its still sounds great in comparison to my other IEMs (VSD3,E10,Sidy DM3,Xiaomi Hybrids)
 but the SQ with amp is better in every aspect.And i have this difference with the Topping NX1 (25 euros) , imagine with better amps or sources that other members have posted.


----------



## Riisalat

vincehill24 said:


> Hi guys, need some advice here about AE shipping issue. I've ordered the forbidden D2 from the forbidden seller early of the month on 6th June and have it shipped to Malaysia through China Post Registered Airmail. I've been tracking closely and there has not been any update since it left Guangdong by plane on 10th. This is by far my slowest delivery with China Post Registered Airmail on AE as most of my other order arrived promptly and i even had another order with the forbidden seller on the 16th which have also arrived 3 days earlier. Been following on its impressions and this thread closely, seeing it from being hyped till being banned makes me feel bitter in the heart and a little regret for the purchase. Any experience or advice about this ? Could my parcel be missing already ? How should i deal with this ? Thanks in advance, your input is greatly appreciated.


you should contact the forbidden seller. The forbidden one has great love for his lost ones.


----------



## VinceHill24

riisalat said:


> you should contact the forbidden seller. The forbidden one has great love for his lost ones.


 I've dropped him a message at AE just now. No reply yet i guess i gotta wait till tomorrow morning to find out then. Hope it turns out well. Thanks


----------



## anticute

Inspired by this thread, I actually dug up my old B3 Pro 1. Never really liked them that much when I got them (my first "higher" tier Chinese IEM), but the funny thing that now when I'm trying them out, they sound absolutely awesome. Either I never managed to get a good seal back in the day or something, or my tastes have just evolved to the point where I can appreciate them more.
  
 Can't believe I've had this gem in a drawer for years, I'm definitely going to use it way more from now on. 
  
 Oh, and with the right seal (I'm using DIY foam/silicone hybrids), I don't even feel that the bass is lacking, to be honest..


----------



## Skullophile

I'm gonna go dig out mine and amp them silly!


----------



## anticute

skullophile said:


> I'm gonna go dig out mine and amp them silly!


 
 To be honest, that soundstage (which I never understood to appreciate back in the day) is borderline distracting..


----------



## waynes world

anticute said:


> Inspired by this thread, I actually dug up my old B3 Pro 1. Never really liked them that much when I got them (my first "higher" tier Chinese IEM), but the funny thing that now when I'm trying them out, they sound absolutely awesome. Either I never managed to get a good seal back in the day or something, or my tastes have just evolved to the point where I can appreciate them more.
> 
> Can't believe I've had this gem in a drawer for years, I'm definitely going to use it way more from now on.
> 
> Oh, and with the right seal (I'm using DIY foam/silicone hybrids), I don't even feel that the bass is lacking, to be honest..


 
  
 Exact same story here! Finally dug them out due to @RedJohn456 recent rantings, and have been really enjoying them. Not sure if it's because my hearing/brain/preferences have changed, or if it's due to the Zuperdac's goodness, or possibly even these mandarin foams that I'm using on them:
  

  
 Either way, I'm really enjoying the B3's like never before


----------



## anticute

waynes world said:


> Exact same story here! Finally dug them out due to @RedJohn456 recent rantings, and have been really enjoying them. Not sure if it's because my hearing/brain/preferences have changed, or if it's due to the Zuperdac's goodness, or possibly even these mandarin foams that I'm using on them:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm really enjoying the B3's like never before


 
 I was just going to say, they pair beautifully with the Zuperdac. Are you running them straight out from it, or through an amp as well?


----------



## waynes world

anticute said:


> I was just going to say, they pair beautifully with the Zuperdac. Are you running them straight out from it, or through an amp as well?


 
  
 I have two zuperdacs, so:
  
 1) Laptop -> Zuperdac -> C&C B3 or Cayin C5. I really love the C&C B3 though, so I'm using that right now.

 2) Samsung S5 -> UAPP app -> Zuperdac.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
  

  


  
 Either way sounds awesome.


----------



## anticute

waynes world said:


> I have two zuperdacs, so:
> 
> 1) Laptop -> Zuperdac -> C&C B3 or Cayin C5. I really love the C&C B3 though, so I'm using that right now.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I was actually surprised it sounded so good even straight out from the Zuperdac. Ordered a OTG cable for my iPhone, hope it arrives soon. I heard way more difference between straight from the phone/straight from Zuperdac than straight from Zuperdac/Zuperdac->NX1


----------



## bhazard

I was one of the first if not the first person to try the Havi back in the day and praised it highly. I also got skewered by people from measurements, channel imbalances, lack of bass, etc. 
  
 Checking back now to my pair, mine has a little imbalance and was the first version, so if I can find it for $40 again I'm jumping on it.


----------



## anticute

bhazard said:


> I was one of the first if not the first person to try the Havi back in the day and praised it highly. I also got skewered by people from measurements, channel imbalances, lack of bass, etc.
> 
> Checking back now to my pair, mine has a little imbalance and was the first version, so if I can find it for $40 again I'm jumping on it.


 
 Mine don't have any channel imbalance, but they are not in the best shape. They don't really lack bass either, except some sub bass rumble. I I might order a new pair, because of the shape they are in, depends a bit on how my 1DD+2BA hybrid turns out to be when it arrives. If it's different enough from the B3, which I'm guessing it will be, I probably will order a second pair.
  
 The cheapest I've found so far is $49 shipped..


----------



## waynes world

anticute said:


> depends a bit on how my 1DD+2BA hybrid turns out to be when it arrives. If it's different enough from the B3, which I'm guessing it will be, I probably will order a second pair.


 
  
 The nameless ones ones. Intriguing!


----------



## yawg

base08 said:


> I'm so curious to hear my pair, ordered some days ago... So still some time waiting...


 

 One thing I found curious is that my Nokia N8 headphones output was way louder connected to the HI-Zs than the FiiO E7 when attached as an amp to that same output. Even at the highest vol. level (60) the direct HP out of the N8 was much louder than the max. volume of the FiiO E7's HP out.
  
 So to get more volume out of the FiiO E7 I'll have to connect it as a DAC only, not an "afterburner" amp.
  
 Very strange anyway ...


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

vincehill24 said:


> Hi guys, need some advice here about AE shipping issue. I've ordered the forbidden D2 from the forbidden seller early of the month on 6th June and have it shipped to Malaysia through China Post Registered Airmail. I've been tracking closely and there has not been any update since it left Guangdong by plane on 10th. This is by far my slowest delivery with China Post Registered Airmail on AE as most of my other order arrived promptly and i even had another order with the forbidden seller on the 16th which have also arrived 3 days earlier. Been following on its impressions and this thread closely, seeing it from being hyped till being banned makes me feel bitter in the heart and a little regret for the purchase. Any experience or advice about this ? Could my parcel be missing already ? How should i deal with this ? Thanks in advance, your input is greatly appreciated.


No worry bro, the same seller shipped my item on 26th May, it arrived only on 23rd June!


----------



## Redcarmoose

New ATE-Hi Fi by Knowledge Zenith
 Apple Retina iPad Mini 3G
  
 Heavy Metal Heaven omg


----------



## VinceHill24

mltkshhbt said:


> No worry bro, the same seller shipped my item on 26th May, it arrived only on 23rd June!


I hope so. I just got a feeling that it could be lost somehow. It's sad given the amount i've spent. Hopefully it is not missing. Appreciate your input anyway.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

ozkan said:


> I guess the channel imbalance was only an issue on the first batch. The 2nd batch shouldn't suffer from this. At least mine didn't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


salmonelas said:


> +1 on that.Im listening now from my Iphone 4 + Topping NX1 amp on Spotify various songs,its pretty amazing.
> But you need amp or a good source.without amp its still sounds great in comparison to my other IEMs (VSD3,E10,Sidy DM3,Xiaomi Hybrids)
> but the SQ with amp is better in every aspect.And i have this difference with the Topping NX1 (25 euros) , imagine with better amps or sources that other members have posted.


 
  
  


anticute said:


> Inspired by this thread, I actually dug up my old B3 Pro 1. Never really liked them that much when I got them (my first "higher" tier Chinese IEM), but the funny thing that now when I'm trying them out, they sound absolutely awesome. Either I never managed to get a good seal back in the day or something, or my tastes have just evolved to the point where I can appreciate them more.
> 
> Can't believe I've had this gem in a drawer for years, I'm definitely going to use it way more from now on.
> 
> Oh, and with the right seal (I'm using DIY foam/silicone hybrids), I don't even feel that the bass is lacking, to be honest..


 
  
  


anticute said:


> To be honest, that soundstage (which I never understood to appreciate back in the day) is borderline distracting..


 
  
  


waynes world said:


> Exact same story here! Finally dug them out due to @RedJohn456 recent rantings, and have been really enjoying them. Not sure if it's because my hearing/brain/preferences have changed, or if it's due to the Zuperdac's goodness, or possibly even these mandarin foams that I'm using on them:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm really enjoying the B3's like never before


 
  
  


bhazard said:


> I was one of the first if not the first person to try the Havi back in the day and praised it highly. I also got skewered by people from measurements, channel imbalances, lack of bass, etc.
> 
> Checking back now to my pair, mine has a little imbalance and was the first version, so if I can find it for $40 again I'm jumping on it.


 
  
  


anticute said:


> Mine don't have any channel imbalance, but they are not in the best shape. They don't really lack bass either, except some sub bass rumble. I I might order a new pair, because of the shape they are in, depends a bit on how my 1DD+2BA hybrid turns out to be when it arrives. If it's different enough from the B3, which I'm guessing it will be, I probably will order a second pair.
> 
> The cheapest I've found so far is $49 shipped..


 
  
 WOW! Seems like the B3 PRO 1 really does get a lot of praise in this thread and this forum!

 How are the details? And how does one determine the differences between 1st and 2nd batches?

 To be honest, I saw the measurements in the Havi B3 P1 2.0 thread, and............well...........amazed? I guess?

 Thanks~!


----------



## RedTwilight

waynes world said:


> Exact same story here! Finally dug them out due to @RedJohn456 recent rantings, and have been really enjoying them. Not sure if it's because my hearing/brain/preferences have changed, or if it's due to the Zuperdac's goodness, or possibly even these mandarin foams that I'm using on them:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm really enjoying the B3's like never before


 
 Nice find! Will give them a try!
  
  


waynes world said:


> I have two zuperdacs, so:
> 
> 1) Laptop -> Zuperdac -> C&C B3 or Cayin C5. I really love the C&C B3 though, so I'm using that right now.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


anticute said:


> Inspired by this thread, I actually dug up my old B3 Pro 1. Never really liked them that much when I got them (my first "higher" tier Chinese IEM), but the funny thing that now when I'm trying them out, they sound absolutely awesome. Either I never managed to get a good seal back in the day or something, or my tastes have just evolved to the point where I can appreciate them more.
> 
> Can't believe I've had this gem in a drawer for years, I'm definitely going to use it way more from now on.
> 
> Oh, and with the right seal (I'm using DIY foam/silicone hybrids), I don't even feel that the bass is lacking, to be honest..


 
  
 Argh you guyssss... I thought running from the Havi thread will grant some respite from the Zuper poison but gah here too?!!
  
 Will give those sealing hybrids a go since they help the bass be less polite.


----------



## audio123

the havi b3 is really one of the best in the budget section.


----------



## yangian

Hi, Guys, I posted this at IE800 thread. I also want to share here:
 I'm really curious on those hybrid products. Though I never have any BA dirvers products now, I listened Shure 5 seires and Laozhong X2, which I helped to introduce on headfi. Though Shure is pretty good, but I think its sound is just dynamic driver sound. I really cannot get interest in those BA driver phones. I really wonder why people hype those expensive hybrid IEMs! Maybe because I almost only listen to symphony/orchestra. Maybe those are good for pop music.
  


alexmills said:


> Why don't you like BA iems? They can produce every kind of sound signature, and JH Audio is particularly good at bass and also the SE846. neither can put out the bass of the ie800 with the ports open, not even close, but they're good (and ie800 with ports open is wayyyyyy too much bass).
> 
> But their main benefit is that they are consistent, i.e. their sound signature won't change radically over time because a microscopic spec of dust reduced airflow from the bass port by 25%.


 

 I agree with Geroge. BA's sound is just emotionless. When the song needs to be fast, it's fast, when the song needs to be slow, it's still fast. It's like a robot, just do what you want it to do according to the program, no smile to you, no protest to you.
  
 MY QUESTION IS: what's the most emotional headphones you have listened to???
 For what I have, they are IE80 and KEF M200.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Hi, Guys, I sent this at IE800 thread. I also want to share here:
> I'm really curious on those hybrid products. Though I never have any BA dirvers products now, I listened Shure 5 seires and Laozhong X2, which I helped to introduce on headfi. Though Shure is pretty good, but I think its sound is just dynamic driver sound. I really cannot get interest in those BA driver phones. I really wonder why people hype those expensive hybrid IEMs! Maybe because I almost only listen to symphony/orchestra. Maybe those are good for pop music.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i disagree. final audio design incorporated BA with their balanced air movement technology and it is the most emotional BA sound in the market atm even more emotional than dynamic driver


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> i disagree. final audio design incorporated BA with their balanced air movement technology and it is the most emotional BA sound in the market atm even more emotional than dynamic driver


 

 Really! Great! Could you specify the type?


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Really! Great! Could you specify the type?


 
 type? 
 do try their fi-ba-ss


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> type?
> do try their fi-ba-ss


 
 Sorry, I mean models?
 Oh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Sorry, I mean models?


 
 out of the lineup, heaven v aging, heaven vi, fi-ba-ss, lab 1 impress me


----------



## Pastapipo

yangian said:


> Sorry, I mean models?
> Oh, I see. Thanks!


 
  
 I shortly auditioned 4 of their top models (from my cellphone) and found the Heaven VI to be absolutely stunning. Preferred them over the other Heaven models by a margin.
 Very nice balanced, with great detail and adequate bass. Didn't know it was a single armature till I read it here. My Creative Aurvana In ear 2 are also a single armature iem, but have a vastly different sound signature; mid-centric, warm and mellow. Proves again that cores don't say everything....


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Could You please use *Piston 2.1 original*, *JVC Spiral Dot* or *Creative 930i* tips and close vent holes with piece of tape on 808 to compare vs. BK50 ?
> And use some of the following songs:
> * _TOOL - The Pot_
> * _GoGo Penguin v2.0 - Murmuration_
> ...


 
  
 Wow, 'Coil'! You ain't kidding me! These changed quite a bit when I sealed the back port and slapped on some Piston 2.1 tips!
  

  
 So far, I like their sound signature even better! .....Vocals are more forward and fuller, bass quantity is a step back, but tighter, better quality and quicker punch! Treble is still crisp and detailed never losing a step! And finally, soundstage is wider with better imaging and better placement of instruments from left to right! Great Job! Seriously!
  

  
 Now, I did compare both and incredibly they are very similar in soundstage and presentation.
  
 The BK50 has a slightly clearer midrange favoring more the females, while the luscious 808's lower mids really shine with male vocals. Instrument separation and imaging are almost on par with each other with a type of fine tuning almost as if resembling the same family of IEM's. With the treble, the 808 still maintains a crisp signature (which I really like), while the BK50 plays it really detailed, transparent, but smooth! Bass (and sub-bass) on both can play deep and clear without ever overpowering the rest of the spectrum! 808 plays it fuller, quick, and punchy, while the BK50 plays it quick, tight and detailed.
  
 Because of the slight changes I made on the 808's, *thanks to 'CoiL'*, I love them both just as much....and equally! They are just fun, musical, addictive and with plenty of details!
  
 These are some the best hybrids I've heard by far! *Thanks 'CoiL'*, now you made it very hard for me to enjoy each one at a time! I am constantly picking up both to travel to and from work.
*Thanks CoiL! That was brilliant!*


----------



## yangian

pastapipo said:


> I shortly auditioned 4 of their top models (from my cellphone) and found the Heaven VI to be absolutely stunning. Preferred them over the other Heaven models by a margin.
> Very nice balanced, with great detail and adequate bass. Didn't know it was a single armature till I read it here. My Creative Aurvana In ear 2 has a fastly different sound signature; midcentric, warm and mellow. Cores don't say anything at all, its all about the implementation.


 

 Thank you! I'll do some research later. How about its soundstage?


----------



## audio123

pastapipo said:


> I shortly auditioned 4 of their top models (from my cellphone) and found the Heaven VI to be absolutely stunning. Preferred them over the other Heaven models by a margin.
> Very nice balanced, with great detail and adequate bass. Didn't know it was a single armature till I read it here. My Creative Aurvana In ear 2 are also a single armature iem, but have a vastly different sound signature; mid-centric, warm and mellow. Proves again that cores don't say everything....


 
 agreed.up till now when I AB fi-ba-ss and heaven vi, im torn which sounds better


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> agreed.up till now when I AB fi-ba-ss and heaven vi, im torn which sounds better


 
  
 How about its soundstage compared to Aurisonics ASG-1Plus? Thanks.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> How about its soundstage compared to Aurisonics ASG-1Plus? Thanks.


 
 way wider. cheers!


----------



## Pastapipo

yangian said:


> Thank you! I'll do some research later. How about its soundstage?


 
  
 Can't give you a reliable answer to that. Didn't spend enough time with it to play more than a few tracks.
 Another option I really liked was the AKG N20, but it didn't have the bass quality nor overall detail the Heaven VI has.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> way wider. cheers!


 
  
 ​Oh, really!! Thanks! Will put on the budget.


----------



## audio123

pastapipo said:


> Can't give you a reliable answer to that. Didn't spend enough time with it to play more than a few tracks.
> Another option I really liked was the AKG N20, but it didn't have the bass quality nor overall detail the Heaven VI has.


agreed. heaven vi is overall better


----------



## yangian

pastapipo said:


> Can't give you a reliable answer to that. Didn't spend enough time with it to play more than a few tracks.
> Another option I really liked was the AKG N20, but it didn't have the bass quality nor overall detail the Heaven VI has.


 
 But it's also much cheaper than Heaven


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> But it's also much cheaper than Heaven


fad is a boutique brand. The QC is top notch. You pay for the R&D and build quality.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> fad is a boutique brand. The QC is top notch. You pay for the R&D and build quality.




In honest I am really rid of Final design.
All like bullet style


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> In honest I am really rid of Final design.
> All like bullet style


let the sound do the talking


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> fad is a boutique brand. The QC is top notch. You pay for the R&D and build quality.


 
  ​I see.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> let the sound do the talking




But usually bullet style were the most cheapest product to me.


----------



## crabdog

Does anyone know why the Auglamour R8 reviews are blocked? I just saw the new champagne color one and wondering why they're not discussed more there because there are many positive feedbacks on AE.


----------



## crabdog

@Lurk650 was it you who had the Lker iem and if so was it either l6 or l8? They look pretty nice. I prefer the look of the l8 but it looks like a true bass monster. The FR on the l6 looks more appealing to me.


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> But usually bullet style were the most cheapest product to me.


 
 u will be surprised. fad changes the single ba driver game


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> u will be surprised. fad changes the single ba driver game




Wow feel like poisoned


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Wow feel like poisoned


 
 yes its really good. give it a try man


----------



## kimD

He he anyone mind to share how do you taking for burning-in stage?

Use any kind of music player doesn't matter 

I just hope those MFGs got free 100 hrs Pre burn-in, like a premium wine


----------



## RedTwilight

kimd said:


> He he anyone mind to share how do you taking for burning-in stage?
> 
> Use any kind of music player doesn't matter
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just run Hi-Def pink noise (yes there is such a thing.. Clear noise loll) at a 'slightly loud' volume


----------



## kimD

redtwilight said:


> I just run Hi-Def pink noise (yes there is such a thing.. Clear noise loll) at a 'slightly loud' volume




But usually I'd put on 80 percent of volume plus boom boom musics


----------



## anticute

> Originally Posted by *RedTwilight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh you guyssss... I thought running from the Havi thread will grant some respite from the Zuper poison but gah here too?!!
> 
> Will give those sealing hybrids a go since they help the bass be less polite.


 
 The Zuper is great so far, and those tips work very well for me with the B3 - just like you say, they bring out a bit more bass because of the seal.
  
 I made my hybrid tips with the kind of memory foam ear plugs you use for hearing protection. Cut a suitable amount (too much will make fit hard, won't compress enough), make a hole in the middle, fold the silicone up to be able to access the stem and then put the foam on the stem and fold back the "hat" over the foam to secure it. Took a bit of experimenting until I managed to make one that gave me a good fit, but definitely worth it, especially for the B3.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

vincehill24 said:


> I hope so. I just got a feeling that it could be lost somehow. It's sad given the amount i've spent. Hopefully it is not missing. Appreciate your input anyway.


Just wait another few days, the tracking won't be updated until the parcel reaches KLIA.


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> Just wait another few days, the tracking won't be updated until the parcel reaches KLIA.




Just be careful later kena tahan and need for extra GST


----------



## RedTwilight

anticute said:


> The Zuper is great so far, and those tips work very well for me with the B3 - just like you say, they bring out a bit more bass because of the seal.
> 
> I made my hybrid tips with the kind of memory foam ear plugs you use for hearing protection. Cut a suitable amount (too much will make fit hard, won't compress enough), make a hole in the middle, fold the silicone up to be able to access the stem and then put the foam on the stem and fold back the "hat" over the foam to secure it. Took a bit of experimenting until I managed to make one that gave me a good fit, but definitely worth it, especially for the B3.


 
  
 Please have my +1. I would uprep but HF tells me I've been.. overrating and have run out of points lol..


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> Wow, 'Coil'! You ain't kidding me! These changed quite a bit when I sealed the back port and slapped on some Piston 2.1 tips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you close the back hole and the hole near the nozzle or just the back one ? 
I closed only the hole near the nozzle and it sounds as you described.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Just be careful later kena tahan and need for extra GST


I thought only above RM500 subject to tax..., most of the time seller declares a lower value and I got an iem >AUD300 from Australia never got taxed..or maybe just as what you said, nasib!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Could You please use *Piston 2.1 original*, *JVC Spiral Dot* or *Creative 930i* tips and close vent holes with piece of tape on 808 to compare vs. BK50 ?
> ...


 
 LOL, I read past Your post! Thanks for impressions! 
  


redcarmoose said:


> New ATE-Hi Fi by Knowledge Zenith


 
 Wait, what?!? Another new version of ATE ? O_o


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> I thought only above RM500 subject to tax..., most of the time seller declares a lower value and I got an iem >AUD300 from Australia never got taxed..or maybe just as what you said, nasib!




Yes cause we never had his that so smart.


----------



## MuZo2

coil said:


> Thanks in advance and I do hope You use at least one some out of that list - they are only some song that belong to my "_Coil`s Gauntlet_" test songs list


 

 If you close the holes do you get driver flex? because I do on left side.


----------



## CoiL

muzo2 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks in advance and I do hope You use at least one some out of that list - they are only some song that belong to my "_Coil`s Gauntlet_" test songs list
> ...


 
 No, I used gel-superglue to close them and don`t get any driver flex. Maybe tips You use seal so well that on inserting them air don`t pass out? Or Your units have back ports without tiny holes (my unit had it only on one side, made it to other too). Idk. 
   
 Quote:


1clearhead said:


> These changed quite a bit when* I sealed the back port* and slapped on some Piston 2.1 tips!


 
 Actually, I was talking about *front ports near the nozzle base*. With stock shells, try this - pin a very very tiny hole into tape pieces on back ports and close front ports fully (either tape for testing or *gel*-superglue).
  
 Quote:



> Did you close the back hole and the hole near the nozzle or just the back one ?
> *I closed only the hole near the nozzle and it sounds as you described.*



 Yep! That`s the correct way with stock shelling but take a notice that back port holes should have very very tiny holes (there is filter material glued inside shell and in stock it should have very tiny pinched hole in it).
  
 By making back port hole size larger, You increase bass but it may get more "loose & soft". I recommend keeping it stock with very tiny holes pinched in filter material.
  


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Could You please use *Piston 2.1 original*, *JVC Spiral Dot* or *Creative 930i* tips and close vent holes with piece of tape on 808 to compare vs. BK50 ?
> ...


 
 Thanks in advance and I do hope You use at least one song out of that list - they are only some songs that belong to my "_Coil`s Gauntlet_" test songs list


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> No, I used gel-superglue to close them and don`t get any driver flex. Maybe tips You use seal so well that on inserting them air don`t pass out? Or Your units have back ports without tiny holes (my unit had it only on one side, made it to other too). Idk.
> Actually, I was talking about *front ports near the nozzle base*. With stock shells, try this - pin a very very tiny hole into tape pieces on back ports and close front ports fully (either tape for testing or *gel*-superglue).
> 
> Quote:
> ...



Okay, will look at the back port on mine. 
I end up using Patafix to close the hole near the nozzle. It close it better than with duct tape and easy to remove.


----------



## ChickenButcher

muzo2 said:


> If you close the holes do you get driver flex? because I do on left side.


 
  
 I agree on this. I closed the front holes, and there is driver flex on the left side (only when I put them on though). I am using sony hybrid tips. 
  
 Just wondering, will that damage the earphone?
  
 On the other hand, thanks for the tips CoiL!


----------



## crabdog

I didn't really want to write this review but at the request of @Pastapipo did it to save any other potential "victims" from this tragedy:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/zhiyin-z2016/reviews/16348


----------



## VinceHill24

kimd said:


> Just be careful later kena tahan and need for extra GST


 Haha, I don't mind paying for it as long as it don't go missing. Knowing that it get tahan by Custom is much better than waiting for the unknown.


----------



## 1clearhead

fabi said:


> Did you close the back hole and the hole near the nozzle or just the back one ?
> I closed only the hole near the nozzle and it sounds as you described.


 
  
 Yea, I decided to go with the back ports "not to create driver flex". So, when you put them on or take them off, the air will vent-off through the front. But, if you close the front ports then the suction of putting them on, or taking them off your ears will create a push and pull on the drivers since the open vent is in the back. The air will have no where to go, but literally through the driver _-sort-of-speak!_
  
 So, in theory, if you close all the vents chances of damaging the drivers are "just as great", since the drivers are being pushed in and pulled out by pressure everytime you put them on, or take them off your ears.
  
 .....in addition, by closing the back ports the DD won't have the flexability to create mass amount of air flow limiting the bass to a lesser amount _-you get less boom!  _


----------



## mebaali

I avoided closing the vents on the fear of getting driver flex. My HLSX 808 with stock (medium size red core) tips itself sounds fantastic (guess, my brain has adjusted to the kinda bass response these IEMs produce). Other tips that worked well for me in this are JVC spiral dot (large, have got only one size) and Piston 2.1 (medium size tips) as suggested by @CoiL.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Alright guys, just wanted to say a big thank-you to all those who answered my inquiry regarding my search for an IEM which has:

 Wide-Soundstaging
 Good Detail
 Airy Presentation
 Under $100

 My list of potential candidates as of now:

 Havi B3 Pro 1 (seems to be highly recommended)
 Macaw GT100S
 Final Audio Heaven II
 MusicMaker TK13
 PMV A-01 (Maybe MKII)
  
 Just wanted to once again express my gratitude and thanks to individuals who have taken the time to reply my inquires!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As always, if there are anymore recommendations, please feel to inform me as I will only pull the trigger on one of these on end of July.

 Thanks~!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> fabi said:
> 
> 
> > Did you close the back hole and the hole near the nozzle or just the back one ?
> ...


 
 I agree, everyone should test it before with tape etc. before finally sealing them. I didn`t get any driver flex so it was ok for me/my unit. But closing only back ports won`t have same effect on bass/percussion tightness/rumble as front ports, similar but not exactly same amount of improvement. With my custom shelling I left back ports open and decreased shell inside volume and used custom inner shape to decrease bass and make air movement "tighter & harder". Back ports mod is easiest with stock shells though. Another option would be using some kind of almost "airtight" material @ front ports to not get driver flex but still limit air movement on DD.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Thanks in advance and I do hope You use at least one song out of that list - they are only some songs that belong to my "_Coil`s Gauntlet_" test songs list


 
  
 I did try many varieties from different genres, but the only issue of writing them down is that many of the titles are rewritten in Chinese, since down-loading them from either Baidu website, or other website sources in China, even though many of the songs are familier to everyone around the world. .....Don't want to have "brain-bust" from translating the wrong titles from Chinese to English.


----------



## CoiL

So, no comparison with those listed songs 808 vs. BK50 coming? Many of those songs are available to listen with OK quality on internet, bandcamp, youtube, vimeo etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Edit - fix: I meant BK50 not BK35.


----------



## goodluck4u

crabdog said:


> Does anyone know why the Auglamour R8 reviews are blocked? I just saw the new champagne color one and wondering why they're not discussed more there because there are many positive feedbacks on AE.




I remember a banned id created R8 thread and its review. That desaster might simply affects R8 related information faint. 
ps.
AG-R8 can be bought from not only a banned shop and also other shops. this iem is one of the most popular Chinese iems on lower price range after a famous Japanese shop called e-earphones dealt with R8.


----------



## crabdog

goodluck4u said:


> I remember a banned id created R8 thread and its review. That desaster might simply affects R8 related information faint.
> ps.
> AG-R8 can be bought from not only a banned shop and also other shops. this iem is one of the most popular Chinese iems on lower price range after a famous Japanese shop called e-earphones dealt with R8.


 
 Yeah I think the new ones look great and I saw them on HCK not the other.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reminds me a little of the A3.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> way wider. cheers!


 

 ​How about soundstage of Heaven 6 compared to IE800?


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> ​How about soundstage of Heaven 6 compared to IE800?


 

 its wider more of a concert feel yet intimate vocals


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> its wider more of a concert feel yet intimate vocals


 
  
 Thank you. I care all the three directions. How about the soundstage depth and height about H6? The merit of IE80/800 is that they have sensible size in all the THREE directions. Especially height, many budgeted products just have no height almost.
 BTW, I use Valhalla 2 to drive IE800. I have no portable gear to dig the full potential of IE800's soundstage.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Thank you. I care all the three directions. How about the soundstage depth and height about H6? The merit of IE80/800 is that they have sensible size in all the THREE directions. Especially height, many budgeted products just have no height almost.
> BTW, I use Valhalla 2 to drive IE800. I have no portable gear to dig the full potential of IE800's soundstage.


 

 quite deep but not as deep as ie800 again vi is a vocals iem


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> quite deep but not as deep as ie800 again vi is a vocals iem


 
  
 Oh, I see.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> @Lurk650
> was it you who had the Lker iem and if so was it either l6 or l8? They look pretty nice. I prefer the look of the l8 but it looks like a true bass monster. The FR on the l6 looks more appealing to me.



Nope not me... Are the Auglamor EE only? Curra might have forgot to reopen them, like Twins TK13 review


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> So, no comparison with those listed songs 808 vs. BK50 coming? Many of those songs are available to listen with OK quality on internet, bandcamp, youtube, vimeo etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Many of those sites are banned or blocked in China. I'll try in the weekend to type the English names from your list and see if they can be downloaded through the Baidu website. Is a hassle here since everything here is in Chinese. Though, a lot of my list consist of different genders is mostly in Chinese....sorry.


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> Now, I did compare both and incredibly they are very similar in soundstage and presentation.
> 
> The BK50 has a slightly clearer midrange favoring more the females, while the luscious 808's lower mids really shine with male vocals. Instrument separation and imaging are almost on par with each other with a type of fine tuning almost as if resembling the same family of IEM's. With the treble, the 808 still maintains a crisp signature (which I really like), while the BK50 plays it really detailed, transparent, but smooth! Bass (and sub-bass) on both can play deep and clear without ever overpowering the rest of the spectrum! 808 plays it fuller, quick, and punchy, while the BK50 plays it quick, tight and detailed.


 
  
 How do you wear BK50? Is it possible over ear?


----------



## 1clearhead

fabi said:


> How do you wear BK50? Is it possible over ear?


 

 No, they just slip right in and hang downward.....just the way I like them. Now, if you want to wear them over the ears, just switch the earphones to the opposite sides (from left to right, right to left), then the housing will fit nicely in the ears, while the wires hangs comfortably over your ears. If you prefer this way, it actually works well only if the flipping of left and right channels don't bother you.


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> No, they just slip right in and hang downward.....just the way I like them. Now, if you want to wear them over the ears, just switch the earphones to the opposite sides (from left to right, right to left), then the housing will fit nicely in the ears, while the wires hangs comfortably over your ears. If you prefer this way, it actually works well only if the flipping of left and right channels don't bother you.


 
 Okay thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 When I look at the shape of BK50, I guessed it was the only way to wear them over the ear.
  
 In general when I wear the few iems I have with over the ear style, I have a better imaging, like left and right channels blended well together, making kind of bubble around my head.
 When I wear it downward, it's more like just sound from left and right..
 Well, maybe it's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 If BK50 doesn't need that to sound like this, they will be on my list for next purchase but there is also pmv a-01 mkii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I enjoy 808 for the moment, as long as I can. Haha


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Nope not me... Are the Auglamor EE only? Curra might have forgot to reopen them, like Twins TK13 review


 
 The Auglamour are available from HCK as are the Lker. Wish I was in a position to grab some for a listen but after the PM4 buy.....it's going to be a very reserved month for me.


----------



## 1clearhead

fabi said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The BK50 compliments the 808's really well! It would be very hard for me to pass on the BK50. They're just that good!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

@1clearhead, I just visted your profile and saw that the BK50 and Sound Phil K5 you mentioned have good soundstaging.

Do you have the Taobao links for them?

Thank you


----------



## bluxheart

@1clearhead would appreciate if you can provide taobao link for hlsx808 as well thanks!


----------



## CoiL

HLSX808 can be bought on Aliexpress and Amazon too. Unfortunately no BK50 on Amazon yet.
  


1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > So, no comparison with those listed songs 808 vs. BK50 coming? Many of those songs are available to listen with OK quality on internet, bandcamp, youtube, vimeo etc.
> ...


 
 Thanks in advance! Maybe I can just upload some clips of those songs (play as loop) to somewhere You can access from China? Uploading them in just a clip from the full song I shouldn`t violate artist rights.


----------



## MuZo2

If you buy from Amazon , for EU they ship from China I guess ?


----------



## CoiL

Probably but I think Amazon shipping and buyer protection is better. I`m now trying to avoid not to be mentioned AE shop (btw, I think they created new shop called Easy world) and buy straight from Magaosi or other brand online shop, though, lot of sites are in chinese and problematic for me.


----------



## Fabi

I am watching the TFZ Series 1 for some time.
 What does the dual chamber thing bring into the game?


----------



## CoiL

Just speculating but in theory and from my modding practice it could improve bass response and tightness by limiting air movement and thus less distortion and rolled-off sub-bass... just a quess though.


----------



## kimD

fabi said:


> I am watching the TFZ Series 1 for some time.
> What does the dual chamber thing bring into the game? :confused_face(1):




Oops this is amazing IEM out of here


----------



## Fabi

Thanks for the info


----------



## Son Deathbat

crabdog said:


> Yeah I think the new ones look great and I saw them on HCK not the other....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Should I buy it? I heard it has narrow soundstage and backward mid. I really like its build and accessories, but sound quality comes first. 
 I often listen to Pop, soft EDM and R&B.


----------



## audio123

son deathbat said:


> Should I buy it? I heard it has narrow soundstage and backward mid. I really like its build and accessories, but sound quality comes first.
> 
> I often listen to Pop, soft EDM and R&B.


i believe lza2s will be a better option


----------



## Son Deathbat

audio123 said:


> i believe lza2s will be a better option


 
 It's not available in my local retail store. Between R8, Paiaudio DR1, Shozy Zero and TFZ1 which should I pick?


----------



## Lurk650

son deathbat said:


> It's not available in my local retail store. Between R8, Paiaudio DR1, Shozy Zero and TFZ1 which should I pick?




Ask to try all and spend about 15 min with each?


----------



## 1clearhead

audionewbi3 said:


> @1clearhead, I just visted your profile and saw that the BK50 and Sound Phil K5 you mentioned have good soundstaging.
> 
> Do you have the Taobao links for them?
> 
> Thank you


 
  
 Here goes the website(s) for the BK50's......
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-14531517731.5.va0fnZ&id=533832394447
  
Oops! Thanks guys on my "PM".....just remove an unwanted link!!! No harm, by all means!




  
 Here's another link:  http://www.szhlsx.com/
  
  
 .....About ****: Unfortunately, I don't think **** sells these with the original drivers anymore. It ways changed to a less standard quality.


----------



## Riisalat

son deathbat said:


> It's not available in my local retail store. Between R8, Paiaudio DR1, Shozy Zero and TFZ1 which should I pick?


 ive only heard the shozy zero and its quite ahead of all the other china iems in the price range


----------



## bhazard

riisalat said:


> ive only heard the shozy zero and its quite ahead of all the other china iems in the price range




For a single driver yes. I feel like some of the hybrids can perform a bit better at the same price level.

I am enjoying the Shozy though, but I'm starting to evolve out of the under $100 segment and listen to less models.


----------



## thanderbird

Hi guys.
It is bk50 better than the 808, and compares the 808 vs TFZ s1? which is better?


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> I didn't really want to write this review but at the request of @Pastapipo did it to save any other potential "victims" from this tragedy:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/zhiyin-z2016/reviews/16348


 
  
 Thanks man, it's not all sunshine that glitters along the banks of the Yangtze.
  
 Very valuable addition!


----------



## audio123

son deathbat said:


> It's not available in my local retail store. Between R8, Paiaudio DR1, Shozy Zero and TFZ1 which should I pick?


 have tried all and 3 currently on my hand. I would say Shozy 0


----------



## crabdog

son deathbat said:


> It's not available in my local retail store. Between R8, Paiaudio DR1, Shozy Zero and TFZ1 which should I pick?


 
 I've only tried the Zero from those you listed but I can tell you it's a good choice for your music genres.


----------



## lesp4ul

delete


----------



## lesp4ul

son deathbat said:


> Should I buy it? I heard it has narrow soundstage and backward mid. I really like its build and accessories, but sound quality comes first.
> I often listen to Pop, soft EDM and R&B.


 
 R8 meh, DR1 is good, haven't tried TFZ...
  
 Zero all the way


----------



## audio123

lesp4ul said:


> R8 meh, DR1 is good, haven't tried TFZ...
> 
> Zero all the way


 
 i wouldnt say r8 is meh. pair the r8 with a copper litz cable and u will know . its potential is greater


----------



## 1clearhead

thanderbird said:


> Hi guys.
> *It is bk50 better than the 808*, and compares the 808 vs TFZ s1? which is better?


 
  
 For the BK50: If you go with one size smaller with the tips, for example, the "Auvio small silicone tips with the inner red core", they will play very lively, spacious, transparent and fun!
  
 For the 808's: If you follow 'CoiL's' idea for a better experience, just change the tips towards his suggestion, for example, "Pistons 2's silicone tips", and close the ports on each side, they will play very lively, as well, with a rich and crisp and wide and spacious experience that also expresses the fun factor, as well!
  
 They both are equally fun for a great listening experience!.....in this case is all about preference!
  
 PS. ....*Get both*!
  
  
 Sorry, can't speak for the TFZ S1. Don't have them.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

1clearhead said:


> The BK50 compliments the 808's really well! It would be very hard for me to pass on the BK50. They're just that good!


 
  
  
 I have had my BK50 for 3 days now. Definitely growing on me. Can't wait to get my Auvio Medium Tips in on the 7th as per your recommendation. They are a great find and do in fact compliment the 808.
  
 Gonna be ordering these tips for the 808 as per @CoiL These are 3 sets for  $9.99 + $2.11 shipping. They come in L, M, and S, but i contacted the seller and he said they would do 2L and a M, for the same price.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-Replacement-Earbud-Ear-Tips-for-HS-930i2-HS-930i-Earphone-Earplug-Headset-Eartips-Headphones/32611806077.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.267.yJzhOo
  
 Wish I could find the Piston 2.1 tips as they are probably cheaper. Anyone know where to get them?
  
  


fabi said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 BK50 is more comfortable cable down. Once you get the hang of it they slip in easily. I normally wear my earphones with cable over the ear. I tried that with the BK50 and it was sort of uncomfortable, but possible. I have gotten used to wearing them cable down and it's a good fit now.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

thanderbird said:


> Hi guys.
> It is bk50 better than the 808, and compares the 808 vs TFZ s1? which is better?


 
  
 It's a tough call between the 808 and the BK50 IMO. They are both excellent. I find myself enjoying both equally.


----------



## Son Deathbat

Thank you for all the replies. Unfortunately Shozy is out of stock right now and will be back in about 3 weeks. Long wait.
  
 But, Is that R8 good with copper cable? I actually like its look very much. I tried DR1 but it's quite not my taste.


----------



## CoiL

waveriderhawaii said:


> thanderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.
> ...


 
 Same question to You waveriderhawaii :


> Originally Posted by *CoiL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could You please use *Piston 2.1 original*, *JVC Spiral Dot* or *Creative 930i* tips and close vent holes with piece of tape on 808 to compare vs. BK50 ?
> And use some of the following songs:
> ...


----------



## ChickenButcher

I just got both hslx 808 and lz a2s last week. Although both have the same spec( 1BA+1 dynamic), I have to say that the a2s is superior in terms of SQ and staging. On the other hand, 808 is still very good, and I find it more comfortable since its smaller and lighter.


----------



## CoiL

chickenbutcher said:


> I just got both hslx 808 and lz a2s last week. Although both have the same spec( 1BA+1 dynamic), I have to say that the a2s is superior in terms of SQ and staging. On the other hand, 808 is still very good, and I find it more comfortable since its smaller and lighter.


 
 Do You find A2S soundstage larger (which directions?) and what do You mean by "superior in SQ"? Does it have better midrange ? 
 I`m trying to get something with better larger soundstage and little better mids - LZ A2S is worth the extra price over 808 ?
 Though 808 sounds very good in modified configuration, 808 has slightly too neutral mids and soundstage expansion/reach could be further/larger, for my personal taste.
 Atm I think I`m going to skip BK50 due to RAW-mod seemingly being too similar based on BK50 vs. 808 impressions.
 But I believe that if BK50 price would drop to ~40$ it would be absolute steal and crazy good bang-for-a-buck. It would be hard to beat it in its price range.
  


waveriderhawaii said:


> Gonna be ordering these tips for the 808 as per @CoiL These are 3 sets for  $9.99 + $2.11 shipping. They come in L, M, and S, but i contacted the seller and he said they would do 2L and a M, for the same price.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-Replacement-Earbud-Ear-Tips-for-HS-930i2-HS-930i-Earphone-Earplug-Headset-Eartips-Headphones/32611806077.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.267.yJzhOo


 
 Yeah, I still find those tips with "lock rubber rings" best SQ with 808. And actually, I don`t have to insert them so deep as P2.1 tips and btw, It seems hard to find original P2.1 tips from earlier P2.1 original batches as I think even 1clearhead has different shape P2.1 tips (maybe not original). He has them round-shaped with molding line on "skirt" while my original P2.1 tips are like straight "tube" from lower part and doesn`t have any molding lines (5th from left):

 And my P2.1 are 100% original for sure. Maybe they changed tips for lower quality in later production but I see they sell fake P2.1`s with those kind of round-shaped tips.


----------



## flognarde

Warm ? The bass on DF-10's are exagerated, unatural, uncontrolled, sound pneumatic. It's a bit sad because the rest is rather nice, fatigueless, on the smooth side but detailed.
 They look good,they are confy, they are well built apart from the very noisy cable. 
 Without that teenage style bloated bass (I have heard worse) They could be a bargain or the perfect back-up pair...
 At this price point it's hard to get mad...
 I might write a review after extended tests


----------



## CoiL

You followed Audiobudget webpage "advice"? If so, then I`ve been repeating this - it is unreliable and probably "paid for" site with limited source gear and very subjective opinions.
 Audiobudget on DF-10:


> DZAT's new flagship are the stunning DF-10. Unlike previous models, these have completely different drivers. On the sound quality, they seem to be direct competitors to the amazing VJJB K4S. How do they compare? It depends what you're going after: DF-10 has much better mids and highs, while maintaining balanced bass response, while the K4S has a monstrous bass and sub-bass, in the expanse of quiter mids and highs.
> 
> Shortly put, not only that DZAT DF-10 look absolutely stunning, they are also among the best earphones I've ever heard. They have everything - lows, mids and highs. You are guaranteed to enjoy.


 
 LOL
  
 Btw, any idea about these? 

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-RayAudio-RA01-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-Bass-Subwoofer-HIFI-Earphone-Professional/32676470122.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.2.KXJyDw&scm=1007.13338.35813.0&pvid=d7838319-d303-4b12-9495-211a07f68116&tpp=0


----------



## Saoshyant

I know it's a bit outdated at this point with how quickly new IEMs come out in this forum, but I'm really liking the TK11 hooked up to an iPod Nano & RSA Shadow.  Kind of makes me want to find a decent but not too expensive right angle LOD to save some room.  It's a great little combo, with some rather impressive sound to it.


----------



## Skullophile

Try this
http://penonaudio.com/FiiO-L17?search=Fiio&page=2


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm more thinking of a higher quality version of the Fiio L9.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> I'm more thinking of a higher quality version of the Fiio L9.




I was looking into HQ interconnects like that and from what I read the length is too short to really even notice an SQ difference. I used to use the L9 when I use my Touch for portable and it was always solid.


----------



## thanderbird

thank you for information !!

I am in doubt whether I buy the bk50 , tfz1 or PMV A-01 . any tips ?

I have a moxpad x3 , and received last week bk35( I almost killed my wife electrocuted ) .
x3 is hotter than bk35 , however lacks details.


----------



## vapman

thanderbird said:


> thank you for information !!
> 
> I am in doubt whether I buy the bk50 , tfz1 or PMV A-01 . any tips ?
> 
> ...


 
 What happened here?
 Was it the BK35's fault?


----------



## thanderbird

vapman said:


> What happened here?
> Was it the BK35's fault?



the bk35 is giving shock when connected to the computer or amplifier with even ground . I can only hear him on the phone.
I open a dispute in ALI and return the money.

my wife was listening bk35 in the notebook and took a shock in ear ... rssss

the bk35 is a great way to get rid of someone , at least mine is ... rssss


----------



## MuZo2

Thats strange, Its made of wood right & the nozzle even if its metal is covered with tips which should be non conducting.
 Also how much current does a headphone out produce to give a shock.


----------



## anticute

muzo2 said:


> Thats strange, Its made of wood right & the nozzle even if its metal is covered with tips which should be non conducting.
> Also how much current does a headphone out produce to give a shock.


 
 During the winter, when the air here is super dry because of the cold (I live pretty far north), I can get shocks in my ears as well, not very pleasant at all.
  
 Usually if I'm wearing some kind of woollen sweater or something - when I take off my jacket with the phones in my ears, it creates enough static (or something) in the cable to actually give me shocks. And they are sort of powerful, too, at least they can hurt like hell inside your ears


----------



## Bob A (SD)

anticute said:


> During the winter, when the air here is super dry because of the cold (I live pretty far north), I can get shocks in my ears as well, not very pleasant at all.
> 
> Usually if I'm wearing some kind of woollen sweater or something - when I take off my jacket with the phones in my ears, it creates enough static (or something) in the cable to actually give me shocks. And they are sort of powerful, too, at least they can hurt like hell inside your ears


 
 Sorry, but in reading this, images from Mel Brooks' movie Young Frankenstein floated across my eyes!  LOL  ZAP!  POW!  CRACKLE!


----------



## mochill

Rose technology@ penonaudio


----------



## audio123

thanderbird said:


> thank you for information !!
> 
> I am in doubt whether I buy the bk50 , tfz1 or PMV A-01 . any tips ?
> 
> ...


tfz1 imo. Great fit, great sound!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

saoshyant said:


> I know it's a bit outdated at this point with how quickly new IEMs come out in this forum, but I'm really liking the TK11 hooked up to an iPod Nano & RSA Shadow.  Kind of makes me want to find a decent but not too expensive right angle LOD to save some room.  It's a great little combo, with some rather impressive sound to it.







saoshyant said:


> I'm more thinking of a higher quality version of the Fiio L9.


I suppose you will need a LOD not a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect? IPod's HO is not as good as LO.


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, I kind of doubt that I'll pick one up as I like the one I'm using. And the main purpose that buying a LOD for me would be form factor as the Fiio L9 is a little long.


----------



## Alex3221

audionewbi3 said:


> Alright guys, just wanted to say a big thank-you to all those who answered my inquiry regarding my search for an IEM which has:
> 
> Wide-Soundstaging
> Good Detail
> ...


 
 You should add the Vsonic VSD5.
 Here is a thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748594/vsonic-vsd5-impressions-thread-vsonics-answer-to-sonys-ex1000


----------



## vapman

I posted a little bit about my beloved bMac 3CH MK2 amp in the Bengkel thread. If anyone's curious to talk Indonesian head-fi, come on over to the other threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/811150/demun-bengkel-macro/30#post_12693329


----------



## Lurk650

Musicmaker T71 should be incoming tomorrow... Got work til 8 though...


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Musicmaker T71 should be incoming tomorrow... Got work til 8 though...


curious on it


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, apparently I had forgotten I bought the Xiaomi Capsule which arrived last night.  Fit-wise, it's a very rough thing to pull off, and certainly doesn't want to stay place during activity for me.  You basically have to wedge it in your ear to get it to stay in place.  Tips are not replaceable, so you just have to hope to get fit just right with what you're given.  Form-wise, I'd almost want to call it an earbud over an IEM, but really it's kind of in between.
  
 Sound-wise, one review I read said it was a bit bassy, but for me I don't get that impression.  I'm very willing to accept I probably just am not getting the intended seal which I can't do anything about.  So for the sound I am getting, vocals feel the most forward, with treble feeling somewhat decent, but not impressive by any means.  Bass...  the bass is pretty neutral to my ears, with some earbuds being able to outperform on bass which should say something to earbud enthusiasts.  When I push them in to force a seal, the bass really steps up to the point of being a fun earphone, but no amount of fiddling would create a stable seal...  and no, I'm not going to superglue these in my ears. Perhaps my ears are a bit too big to really use these.
  
 So, all in all, fit is remarkably important, but for me these will most likely end up sitting in a drawer looking all pretty but gathering dust.


----------



## Son Deathbat

saoshyant said:


> Well, apparently I had forgotten I bought the Xiaomi Capsule which arrived last night.  Fit-wise, it's a very rough thing to pull off, and certainly doesn't want to stay place during activity for me.  You basically have to wedge it in your ear to get it to stay in place.  Tips are not replaceable, so you just have to hope to get fit just right with what you're given.  Form-wise, I'd almost want to call it an earbud over an IEM, but really it's kind of in between.
> 
> Sound-wise, one review I read said it was a bit bassy, but for me I don't get that impression.  I'm very willing to accept I probably just am not getting the intended seal which I can't do anything about.  So for the sound I am getting, vocals feel the most forward, with treble feeling somewhat decent, but not impressive by any means.  Bass...  the bass is pretty neutral to my ears, with some earbuds being able to outperform on bass which should say something to earbud enthusiasts.  When I push them in to force a seal, the bass really steps up to the point of being a fun earphone, but no amount of fiddling would create a stable seal...  and no, I'm not going to superglue these in my ears. Perhaps my ears are a bit too big to really use these.
> 
> So, all in all, fit is remarkably important, but for me these will most likely end up sitting in a drawer looking all pretty but gathering dust.


 
 Tried it. really bad IEM, even worse than Piston 3. I'll skip it.


----------



## audio123

done reviewing on shozy 0
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/16363


----------



## ktan3142

audionewbi3 said:


> Alright guys, just wanted to say a big thank-you to all those who answered my inquiry regarding my search for an IEM which has:
> 
> 
> Wide-Soundstaging
> ...




Hope I'm not too late to chime in. I own the Re-400, Havi B3, Macaw Gt100s, and the TK12 (similar to TK13 from what others are saying), so it looks like you and I have similar preferences and wants. 

If you're driving them straight from a phone, I'd definitely prefer the TK12 over the other due to how easy they are too drive. They are incredibly airy with a wide soundstage IMO, and this was my second purchase that I do not have any sort of regrets. The first was RE-Zero, now discontinued. Unfortunately, I have not had the pleasure to play around with my TK12 amped, so I will not pass any speculations as facts.

If you're planning to amp them, I'd vote for the B3 over the Macaw, as the Macaw was simply way too trebly for me (used to consider myself a treble-head until recently). The Macaw are also really heavy, so they tend to lean out of my ears, which doesn't help with the seal. The Macaw are more airy then the B3 (largely due to treble sparkle), but I believe the B3 has a wider soundstage. One big issue I find with the Macaw is that it sounds really binaural, as if there's a small sound dead zone between your head. The TK12 completely surrounds your head, and the B3 is no slouch either.

Overall, I loved my B3 to death before it died (cable degraded over time after I accidentally nicked it), but I can't say the same for the Macaw. It's really not bad by any means, but I felt the need to buy a new IEM to get away from the treble and also for a bigger soundstage, which ended up being my TK12. If you can justify the extra 30 USD, go for the TK12/13. If you already have a killer (portable) rig and want to save a bit of money, go for the B3.

Shout out to bhazard and baycode for suggesting the B3.

EDIT: 

Soundstage: TK12 > B3 > Macaw
Airiness: Macaw > TK12 > B3


----------



## RedTwilight

coil said:


> You followed Audiobudget webpage "advice"? If so, then I`ve been repeating this - it is unreliable and probably "paid for" site with limited source gear and very subjective opinions.
> Audiobudget on DF-10:
> LOL
> 
> ...




Wth they cloned LMUE's Ad01.


----------



## Tonx

Has anyone tried **** DT2 V.2?


----------



## Alex CY

Music Maker TW1 (T61)
 I got them recently and very impressed with their sound quality.


----------



## yawg

Just tried my BossHifi B8 with the FiiO E7 as DAC and amp compared to a direct connection to my Nokia N8.
  
 Result: a little more resolution but less dynamic range so I'm not sure which I prefer. I guess the direct connection
 because the extra FiiO DAC/amp is more clumsy to carry.
  
 But if you are getting deaf the FiiO E7 connected via USB to your player will do the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll listen a lot more to evaluate. But one thing is for sure: B8 are tremendous over-ear phones. Get them if you
 like over-ear. They will fit any head IMO.


----------



## B9Scrambler

alex cy said:


> Music Maker TW1 (T61)
> I got them recently and very impressed with their sound quality.


 
  
 They're a pretty decent little earphone. Amp them if you can. @audio123 was on the mark when he said it helps. With the NX1 it really tightens up the midbass. They also sound pretty spacious for such a tiny thing.


----------



## Alex CY

b9scrambler said:


> They're a pretty decent little earphone. Amp them if you can. @audio123 was on the mark when he said it helps. With the NX1 it really tightens up the midbass. They also sound pretty spacious for such a tiny thing.


 




 Also, I had to change eartips to swirly type for better isolation and richier bass


----------



## B9Scrambler

Your picture is a lot better than mine, haha. Although I have to say that my ancient Nexus S still takes a half-decent picture despite it's age.
  
     ​ *Yes, I'm still running the cheap-o stock cable that came with the NX1.*​


----------



## Lurk650

When i lived 15 min away from SF I'd get my package the day after leaving ISC. I'm now 45 minutes away in San Jose so they decided not to come today, Monday is the 4th so I guess Tuesday will have to do


----------



## kiwisounds

You forgot ve-monk from china and hidition from south korea hidition makes custom earphones using er4 drivers


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hmm......


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> They're a pretty decent little earphone. Amp them if you can. @audio123
> was on the mark when he said it helps. With the NX1 it really tightens up the midbass. They also sound pretty spacious for such a tiny thing.


cheers mate!


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> Hmm......


 
 Wait, what? Some new wearing style that's in fashion that noone's told me about?


----------



## mochill

The hell


----------



## B9Scrambler

I love advertisement material, especially when they have no idea how to use their own product.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

alex3221 said:


> You should add the Vsonic VSD5.
> Here is a thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748594/vsonic-vsd5-impressions-thread-vsonics-answer-to-sonys-ex1000


 
  
 o.0 that is very interesting. I will give them a look! The ex1000 if I am not mistaking are king of sound-staging.....very very interesting.


ktan3142 said:


> Hope I'm not too late to chime in. I own the Re-400, Havi B3, Macaw Gt100s, and the TK12 (similar to TK13 from what others are saying), so it looks like you and I have similar preferences and wants.
> 
> If you're driving them straight from a phone, I'd definitely prefer the TK12 over the other due to how easy they are too drive. They are incredibly airy with a wide soundstage IMO, and this was my second purchase that I do not have any sort of regrets. The first was RE-Zero, now discontinued. Unfortunately, I have not had the pleasure to play around with my TK12 amped, so I will not pass any speculations as facts.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank-you for the extremely informative reply mate! What I do not like about the B3 is that the issue of channel imbalance and build quality. I've read that individuals mentioning that cable will disintegrate, cracks will form even with light use........

 So guess I will have a look at the TK12 or Macaws.
 Are the TK12's same as the TK13's?

 Thank-you


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.head-fi.org/products/deggod-remax-610d-high-performance-earphones-in-ear-headphones-patent-designed-with-high-tensile-resistance-headsets-3-5mm-jack-earbuds-for-smartphones-tablets-mp3-mp4-players-black/reviews/16366


----------



## ktan3142

@AudioNewbi3
  
 Fair enough, since I wouldn't be surprised that my B3 dying isn't entirely my fault.
  
 No, the TK12 is not the same as the TK13 - at least not from what I've read. Twin here has been saying that the TK13 is an upgraded version of the TK12


----------



## Lurk650

audionewbi3 said:


> o.0 that is very interesting. I will give them a look! The ex1000 if I am not mistaking are king of sound-staging.....very very interesting.
> Thank-you for the extremely informative reply mate! What I do not like about the B3 is that the issue of channel imbalance and build quality. I've read that individuals mentioning that cable will disintegrate, cracks will form even with light use........
> 
> 
> ...




13 is a refined sound. 12 is a more raw sound. Both have excellent SQ


----------



## EYEdROP

Im looking for a chinese iem, specifically a "poor mans" Etymotic er4s with good isolation and neutral studio refrence monitor sound. Any suggestions?


----------



## vapman

audionewbi3 said:


> o.0 that is very interesting. I will give them a look! The ex1000 if I am not mistaking are king of sound-staging.....very very interesting.
> Thank-you for the extremely informative reply mate! What I do not like about the B3 is that the issue of channel imbalance and build quality. I've read that individuals mentioning that cable will disintegrate, cracks will form even with light use........
> 
> So guess I will have a look at the TK12 or Macaws.
> ...


 

 TK13 = TO12
 TK12 is just TK12.
 TK13 is something a certain Aliexpress seller decided to call the TO12 instead of its real model name.
  
 I thought it was awfully suspicious that for a company like Musicmaker who you could find their products so easily but the TK13 was only available one place... big red flags.
  
 Buy the TO12 not the TK13 from that one store guys.


----------



## vapman

eyedrop said:


> Im looking for a chinese iem, specifically a "poor mans" Etymotic er4s with good isolation and neutral studio refrence monitor sound. Any suggestions?


 

 Carot Titta!


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> Same question to You waveriderhawaii :


 
  
 It may be some time before I buy and receive the *Creative 930i* tips.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

ktan3142 said:


> @AudioNewbi3
> 
> Fair enough, since I wouldn't be surprised that my B3 dying isn't entirely my fault.
> 
> No, the TK12 is not the same as the TK13 - at least not from what I've read. Twin here has been saying that the TK13 is an upgraded version of the TK12


 
  
  


lurk650 said:


> 13 is a refined sound. 12 is a more raw sound. Both have excellent SQ


 
  
  


vapman said:


> TK13 = TO12
> TK12 is just TK12.
> TK13 is something a certain Aliexpress seller decided to call the TO12 instead of its real model name.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info guys!
 Found this on music makers official Taobao Store. So is this the TK12 or TK13?
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-12351263810.27.IZ4fTg&id=529476194798


----------



## audio123

vapman said:


> Carot Titta!


 

 titta is quite good for the price


----------



## vapman

audionewbi3 said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> Found this on music makers official Taobao Store. So is this the TK12 or TK13?
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-12351263810.27.IZ4fTg&id=529476194798


 

 That's the TK13
 I see they have noticed that it's been getting a lot of attention to the TK13 and apparently gave up and are calling it by both names now...


----------



## AudioNewbi3

vapman said:


> That's the TK13
> I see they have noticed that it's been getting a lot of attention to the TK13 and apparently gave up and are calling it by both names now...


 
 Ah I see I see. Thanks for the info!
 Then is this the TK12?
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-12351271510.55.UkSUcq&id=523794897364
  
 So it is generally agreed that the TK13 is better than the TK12 while having the same or wider sounstage?
 Thank-you


----------



## kimD

redcarmoose said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/deggod-remax-610d-high-performance-earphones-in-ear-headphones-patent-designed-with-high-tensile-resistance-headsets-3-5mm-jack-earbuds-for-smartphones-tablets-mp3-mp4-players-black/reviews/16366




Why like my Remax ?


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> TK13 = TO12
> TK12 is just TK12.
> TK13 is something a certain Aliexpress seller decided to call the TO12 instead of its real model name.
> 
> ...




What? HCK sold it as 13 too but decided not to sell it. Either way it's the same exact thing, my TK13 from Easy has the T012 stamp


----------



## vapman

audionewbi3 said:


> Ah I see I see. Thanks for the info!
> Then is this the TK12?
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-12351271510.55.UkSUcq&id=523794897364
> 
> ...


 
  
 I owned the TO12 (aka TK13) and @slowpickr lent me his TK12 to compare the two.
  
 You are correct in whhat you said. It is better than the TK12 with a similar possibly wider but at the least same soundstage.
  
 Better clarity, better bass boom, bass was less messy and could be pushed farther.
  
 better all around IMO  except i think tk12 housing was slight more comfortable.


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> What? HCK sold it as 13 too but decided not to sell it. Either way it's the same exact thing, my TK13 from Easy has the T012 stamp


 

 Same here, i didn't think much of it when mine said TO12 and no meniton of TK13 anywhere, idk why i din't pick up on that sooner.


----------



## HiFiChris

alex cy said:


>


 
  
 What amp is that?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

vapman said:


> TK13 = TO12
> TK12 is just TK12.
> TK13 is something a certain Aliexpress seller decided to call the TO12 instead of its real model name.
> 
> ...


To further clarify the crab from these sellers:
1. From taobao musicmaker site; TK13 = T012
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=529476194798
2. 





vapman said:


> TK13 = TO12
> TK12 is just TK12.
> TK13 is something a certain Aliexpress seller decided to call the TO12 instead of its real model name.
> 
> ...


To further clarify the crab from these sellers:
1. From Music maker taobao:
TK13 = T012, check the link the seller stated in their heading TK13(T012).
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=523794897364

2.TK12 is a different item.
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=529476194798

3.Ali seller has only TK13 in their listing. They share the same photos with taobao, both show T012 on the shell.

The one I got it from Ali comes with T012 label on the shell, which Ali did not clarify this is the equivalent to the TK13 as advertised!

Hope the above help.


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> What amp is that?


 

 looks like a topping nx1


----------



## anticute

audio123 said:


> looks like a topping nx1


 
 Was just about to say. Mine has the logo on the side that's up on that picture, though, but apart from that it looks exactly like my NX1.


----------



## vapman

mltkshhbt said:


> To further clarify the crab from these sellers:
> 1. From taobao musicmaker site; TK13 = T012
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=529476194798
> 2.
> ...


 

 Those all looks like  TK13/TO12 to me.
  
 TK12 looks like this.


----------



## Tonx

If someone interested:
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391787.html?admitad_uid=f40274844beb5c7136a3d39e37c192cd
 LZ A3 for 91$


----------



## Trapok

tonx said:


> If someone interested:
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391787.html?admitad_uid=f40274844beb5c7136a3d39e37c192cd
> LZ A3 for 91$


wow !!! , and LZ A2s for $51.22


----------



## Tonx

nice price too)


----------



## crabdog

Speaking of good prices, just spotted the Audiosense AS20 hyrbrid for $33.99 on HCK. My finger is twitching towards that buy button.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> Speaking of good prices, just spotted the Audiosense AS20 hyrbrid for $33.99 on HCK. My finger is twitching towards that buy button.


 
 You won't go wrong. They are really nice. I did a review a ways back on them. Mine have developed a slight crackle in the Right earpiece when you  fiddle with the cable though.
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> You won't go wrong. They are really nice. I did a review a ways back on them. Mine have developed a slight crackle in the Right earpiece when you  fiddle with the cable though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well that aint too reassuring lol!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Dookie Happens.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tonx

After i got Bosshifi B3, i want to buy another hybrids for comparison. But it's really hard to choose - too many options: **** UEs, **** DT2 V2, HLSX 808/BK50, these AudioSence, YHS 002, Kinden stuff...


----------



## audio123

another review is done!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/final-audio-design-fi-ba-ss/reviews/16368


----------



## SeeSax

lurk650 said:


> When i lived 15 min away from SF I'd get my package the day after leaving ISC. I'm now 45 minutes away in San Jose so they decided not to come today, Monday is the 4th so I guess Tuesday will have to do


 
  
 Hey what did you buy? I thought you were done with IEMs for a while 
  
 My SW3 and SIMGOT whatever (I forgot the name) will be here Tuesday as well. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## Lurk650

seesax said:


> Hey what did you buy? I thought you were done with IEMs for a while
> 
> My SW3 and SIMGOT whatever (I forgot the name) will be here Tuesday as well.
> 
> -Collin-




Ordered the MusicMaker T71 when asking to get a replacement cable for my unmentionable IEM. This is my last pair I'm waiting on


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Ordered the MusicMaker T71 when asking to get a replacement cable for my unmentionable IEM. This is my *last pair* I'm waiting on


----------



## bocosb

While waiting for Trinity Phantom Master 4 i just got the VE Monk Plus - fun sound and unbelievable value for 5$


----------



## audio123

bocosb said:


> While waiting for Trinity Phantom Master 4 i just got the VE Monk Plus - fun sound and unbelievable value for 5$


 

 almost everyone waiting for pm4


----------



## goodluck4u

audio123 said:


> almost everyone waiting for pm4




Me too. And also I am waiting for two earbuds: TY-Z HP32 and HSA-E351


----------



## Apputty

Me too...waiting for PM4...


----------



## kousik1946

bocosb said:


> While waiting for Trinity Phantom Master 4 i just got the VE Monk Plus - fun sound and unbelievable value for 5$


 
 Nice pic. What is the cable connected with Mojo?


----------



## bocosb

kousik1946 said:


> Nice pic. What is the cable connected with Mojo?


 
 i suppose u ask about the "pretty" one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -  is a cheap 15-20$ rca to jack Hama cable https://www.hama.com/75122305/hama-audio-cable-35-mm-jack-plug-2-rca-plugs-stereo-metal-gold-pl-15-m?bySearch=Jack%20RCA%20Cable   - it connects the Mojo to my Bottlehead Crack.


----------



## isai

tonx said:


> After i got Bosshifi B3, i want to buy another hybrids for comparison. But it's really hard to choose - too many options: **** UEs, **** DT2 V2, HLSX 808/BK50, these AudioSence, YHS 002, Kinden stuff...:confused_face:



I find the lz A2S a clear step above to the excellent bosshifi B3 but tonality is in the warm/darkish side. The others from your list that i know are more sidegrades to me, notch above/down depending on preferred sound signature.


----------



## vapman

I don't know where else it would fit, but I got a Kenwood G608 Mediakeg DAP from a friend.
  
 In short, it kicks serious a**... and is native Japanese so I finally have a player that can handle all my SJIS tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Plus it sounds INCREDIBLE with MP3's!
  

  
 not my photo, but how could i resist posting that cactus?


----------



## carltonh

Does anyone have both the LZ A2S and the HLSX BK50 to compare them?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

tonx said:


> If someone interested:
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391787.html?admitad_uid=f40274844beb5c7136a3d39e37c192cd
> LZ A3 for 91$


 
  
  
 /hides wallet.


----------



## audio123

waveriderhawaii said:


> /hides wallet.


 
 /opens wallet


----------



## Lurk650

Lol LZ-A3 couldn't sell at normal price so makes sense

Still need to do my full review but the Brainwavz S5 are very very nice. Superb isolation, can barely hear anything when they are in. They've been tossed to the side the past couple weeks just burning in. They are pretty flat IMO and thats what make them so nice.


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> /opens wallet


 
  
 /empty wallet


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> /empty wallet


 
 the cycle continues


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> the cycle continues


 
 I was so good yesterday. Found some new stores at the mall with Remax, RHA,House of Marley, SONY, JBL and UE phones and didn't buy anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I reallyyyyyyyy wanted to!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm still so tempted to get the AS A20 but I promised myself I'd buy Tennmak Pro first.


----------



## isai

carltonh said:


> Does anyone have both the LZ A2S and the HLSX BK50 to compare them?


 
  
 Dont have the BK's but I do believe they probably share the same driver config as the HLSX's that I have and even though i know they sound different I dont believe the difference would be enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## CoiL

carltonh said:


> Does anyone have both the LZ A2S and the HLSX BK50 to compare them?


 
 I had same question. And from impressions so far I can read out that modified 808 sounds very similar to BK50.
 So, by that info:
  
 Quote:


coil said:


> chickenbutcher said:
> 
> 
> > I just got both hslx 808 and lz a2s last week. Although both have the same spec( 1BA+1 dynamic), I have to say that the *a2s is superior in terms of SQ and staging*. On the other hand, 808 is still very good, and I find it more comfortable since its smaller and lighter.
> ...


 
 Have no answers to my questions though. Will wait more impressions before jumping on LZ A2S or something else.


----------



## Redcarmoose

kimd said:


> Why like my Remax ?




Well it would be interesting to hear your opinion of them. They are much less dramatic than the S-1 but have a nice mid detail and seem to be a good all rounder? I didn't even know you had those?


----------



## Redcarmoose

b9scrambler said:


> Hmm......


----------



## Tonx

crabdog said:


> I was so good yesterday. Found some new stores at the mall with Remax, RHA,House of Marley, SONY, JBL and UE phones and didn't buy anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Tennmak Pro are fun, but i dont think that they are more interesting than hybrids. At least bacause in the case of Pro's dual drivers don't provide extra detalisation/soundstage. They have balanced sound (or not, lacks bass a bit), they are clear, bright. I wouldn't recommend them for "bassy" electronic music or heavy genres, because with Pro's "heavy metal isn''t dat heavy". Especially with native tips. I would recommend to use soft silicon tips with large sound channels ( or how it is in English?). I use Rock Zircon's tips.


----------



## crabdog

tonx said:


> Tennmak Pro are fun, but i dont think that they are more interesting than hybrids. At least bacause in the case of Pro's dual drivers don't provide extra detalisation/soundstage. They have balanced sound (or not, lacks bass a bit), they are clear, bright. I wouldn't recommend them for "bassy" electronic music or heavy genres, because with Pro's "heavy metal isn''t dat heavy". Especially with native tips. I would recommend to use soft silicon tips with large sound channels ( or how it is in English?). I use Rock Zircon's tips.


 
 Zircon tips are one of my favorites. I've been very impressed with the Tennmak Piano (will have review coming soon) so the Pro is a must try for me.


----------



## audio123

Please pick an iem from my inventory that I should review. Thanks in advance


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> Please pick an iem from my inventory that I should review. Thanks in advance


 
 Ocharaku Chonmage Kun
 Ocharaku Donguri Raku


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> Ocharaku Chonmage Kun
> Ocharaku Donguri Raku


 

 of all the iems in my inventory, I wanted to avoid those 2 first hehe as they need really comprehensive reviews since they are Ocharakus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 alright, will start on them soon.


----------



## Tonx

audio123 said:


> Please pick an iem from my inventory that I should review. Thanks in advance


 
 Auglamour and Phantom Master 4, but PM4 is on the way so...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Eeeeeee my TFZ Series 5 should be in today. I am excite.


----------



## jant71

Hmmm. You get delivery on July 4th in Texas?? Or just forgot what day it is 

Do look forward to the impressions as I see some are gonna be getting them in. I was close to pulling the trigger when they frist popped up on Penon. One person put the Series 5 up FS real quick and another said they "liked" the sound of the Series 1 better for some reason. Then a post yesterday that they can run with the ASG 1-PLUS and somewhere(not here that I can see) people seem to be selling TOTL earphones in favor of the 5? Most likely, lol, it should end up somewhere in the middle of putting them FS hours after getting them and putting your TOTL IEM FS because of them


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jant71 said:


> Hmmm. you get delivery on July 4th in Texas?? Or just forgot what day it is


 
  
 That's what I thought! But...


----------



## audio123

someguydude said:


> That's what I thought! But...


 
 grats mate!


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm hoping my Rose Pudding will pop up in Chicago on tracking in a couple days as it left Shenzhen very early on the 1st, and once it leaves Chicago it should take just a couple days to arrive here in KC.  By the time it arrives, the delivery guarantee will be past...  not sure what I want to do about that.


----------



## jant71

someguydude said:


> That's what I thought! But...


 
  
 Interesting! Good luck. I'm waiting on a LZ-A4 that got to customs too late in the week and certainly ain't moving today.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah my delivery from USPS also updated to delivery today as well. I'll be at work but will be nice having the T71 when I get home


----------



## trepage

I'm new here, but what are considered the best Chinese earphones around or below 40 dollars? I'm looking for an all-rounder with good bass.


----------



## Pastapipo

trepage said:


> I'm new here, but what are considered the best Chinese earphones around or below 40 dollars? I'm looking for an all-rounder with good bass.




What genre of music do you listen to?


----------



## trepage

pastapipo said:


> What genre of music do you listen to?


 
 Dance / rap / hip hop / R&B


----------



## Lurk650

trepage said:


> Dance / rap / hip hop / R&B




MusicMaker TK Maples for sure. Might be able to say the MusicMaker T71 too but won't get them til tomorrow


----------



## Alex3221

audionewbi3 said:


> o.0 that is very interesting. I will give them a look! The ex1000 if I am not mistaking are king of sound-staging.....very very interesting.



You should add Trinity Vyrus (again), Trinity says it is a huge improvement of Hyperion and is around $62 (preorder price) - %20 off for head-fi members.
Here is a Hyperion's review of mark2410: http://www.head-fi.org/t/761350/trinity-hyperion-review-by-mark2410
Shop's link: https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-vyrus


----------



## audio123

alex3221 said:


> You should add Trinity Vyrus (again), Trinity says it is a huge improvement of Hyperion and is around $62 (preorder prize) - %20 off for head-fi members.
> Here is a Hyperion's review of mark2410: https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-vyrus
> Shop's link: https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-vyrus


yes and there are filters options too!


----------



## Alex3221

audio123 said:


> yes and there are filters options too!



I can't wait for a review of Phantom Master 4, I'm so hyped since Bob said PM4 are Deltas on steroids.


----------



## audio123

alex3221 said:


> I can't wait for a review of Phantom Master 4, I'm so hyped since Bob said PM4 are Deltas on steroids.


same here


----------



## kimD

saoshyant said:


> I'm hoping my Rose Pudding will pop up in Chicago on tracking in a couple days as it left Shenzhen very early on the 1st, and once it leaves Chicago it should take just a couple days to arrive here in KC.  By the time it arrives, the delivery guarantee will be past...  not sure what I want to do about that.




How much do you paid for Rose pudding?


----------



## kimD

Saoshyant

Cause I'm very sastified with no.7 will be looking for Pudding of either Cappuccino


----------



## Saoshyant

I paid more for them than what they cost at Penon Audio last I checked, but that wasn't an option at the time.


----------



## Son Deathbat

tonx said:


> Auglamour and Phantom Master 4, but PM4 is on the way so...


 
 Really excited for Auglamouor R8 review since there's little information about it even on google search.


----------



## ezekiel77

son deathbat said:


> Really excited for Auglamouor R8 review since there's little information about it even on google search.


 
  
 I've auditioned it for 10 minutes in an audio shop once.
  
 It has an easy-to-like signature. Warm, with thick notes, slightly boosted midbass, liquid mids, and rolled-off treble. Acoustics and vocals sound good with them.


----------



## ezekiel77

kimd said:


> @Saoshyant
> 
> Cause I'm very sastified with no.7 will be looking for Pudding of either Cappuccino


 
  
 Bro I like Shockwave III, very fun signature!


----------



## kimD

ezekiel77 said:


> Bro I like Shockwave III, very fun signature!




But sadly after read up your feedback on the weaker part was "Midrange"


----------



## ezekiel77

kimd said:


> But sadly after read up your feedback on the weaker part was "Midrange"


 
  
 Might improve after burn-in! But otherwise a very fun sound. I'm just playing all the songs from my cellphone.


----------



## kimD

ezekiel77 said:


> Might improve after burn-in! But otherwise a very fun sound. I'm just playing all the songs from my cellphone.




But BA usually can't improve as much, just like LZ-A3 treble roll off, after burned still be there


----------



## bneundh

Hi guys. I need a new budget IEM so what's the cosensus for the best IEM for max 20$?


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *trepage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new here, but what are considered the best Chinese earphones around or below 40 dollars? I'm looking for an all-rounder with good bass.
> 
> ...


 
 HLSX 808 for ~35$ from Aliexpress (if You mention Your are Head-Fi member they might give You little discount also).
  


bneundh said:


> Hi guys. I need a new budget IEM so what's the cosensus for the best IEM for max 20$?


 
 Quite hard Q to answer - market is overflowed with cheap chinese IEMs and depends also lot from Your personal sound signature preferences and music You listen to, also source gear matchup.


----------



## Pastapipo

bneundh said:


> Hi guys. I need a new budget IEM so what's the cosensus for the best IEM for max 20$?


 
  
 We do need a little bit more of information besides only your budget:
  
 - What is your location?
 Price and availability are affected by your location.
  
 - Where are you going to use them and from to which device?
 When using a IEM on a bus or train, a good seal is required. If you use them in the gym, you'll want them to be waterproof. Some IEMs need a Amp to shine.
  
 - What genre of music do you listen to the most?
 With urban/electric music, a solid bass response is usually preferred. While in rock music, guitars steal the show.
  
 - Do you have a preferred sound signature?
 V-shaped, MOAR BASS or flat-line neutral?
  
 I think these 4 questions will be very useful for members who will give you advice.


----------



## stilleh

Got to say that the Brainwavz S5 are coming to my liking after some listening. Very solid I must say...


----------



## Lohb

Anyone got an idea of the best sub-$99 _single dynamic cone_ MMCX IEM right now out of aliex with :-
  
 deep sub-bass but not V-shaped...
 smooth, or even slightly rolled off treble
 mids neither forward or back.....
  
 I want to hook it up to a balanced amp, so detachable cables a must.
 Thanks.


----------



## cingcut

finally after longgg wait got my maples. agree withLurk650, the sound is veryy goodd. i like it veryy muchhh. thx Lurk650


----------



## crabdog

Hi all. Hoping someone can help me out. I've forgotten how to place an order without paying. Last time I clicked "Confirm & Pay" it went straight to the payment processing page. Help!


----------



## audio123

ezekiel77 said:


> I've auditioned it for 10 minutes in an audio shop once.
> 
> It has an easy-to-like signature. Warm, with thick notes, slightly boosted midbass, liquid mids, and rolled-off treble. Acoustics and vocals sound good with them.


i second it


----------



## AudioNewbi3

alex3221 said:


> You should add Trinity Vyrus (again), Trinity says it is a huge improvement of Hyperion and is around $62 (preorder price) - %20 off for head-fi members.
> Here is a Hyperion's review of mark2410: http://www.head-fi.org/t/761350/trinity-hyperion-review-by-mark2410
> Shop's link: https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-vyrus


 
 So is the price of 49GBP including or excluding 20% discount for head-fi members?


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone ordered the SIMGOT EN700 yet? I think they're gorgeous and the seller assures me they sound great but they're pretty expensive and I'm a bit concerned that you might be paying more for form over function.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> ...but they're pretty expensive and I'm a bit concerned that* you might be paying more for form over function.*


 
 It`s probably so...


----------



## Tonx

kimd said:


> @Saoshyant
> 
> Cause I'm very sastified with no.7 will be looking for Pudding of either Cappuccino


 
 It's really interesting how are Rose 3d-7 compared to LZ-A2's. They are both BA+DD, but Rose is almost twice more expensive.


----------



## trepage

lurk650 said:


> MusicMaker TK Maples for sure. Might be able to say the MusicMaker T71 too but won't get them til tomorrow


 
 I see that you also have the Bette, I've heard that they are like the HLSX 808. How do they compare to the maples? And which one has stronger bass?


----------



## CoiL

HLSX808 should be little better than Bette`s and I believe if You are looking for slightly bass "boosted" signature, then 808 should be great choice. Dunno about TK Maple`s, don`t have them but I would get rather BA+DD configuration due to better resolution in highs region.


----------



## Alex3221

audionewbi3 said:


> So is the price of 49GBP including or excluding 20% discount for head-fi members?Ta


 
 Is the price excluding the 20% off , so you will pay 39.20GBP
  
 "20% OFF FOR ALL HEAD-FI MEMBERS , JUST ENTER CODE HEADFIMEMBERS01 AT CHECKOUT."

 -From Bobtrinity's signature.​  
 Another member told me that I should add my username in message when I place my order.


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> It`s probably so...


 
 Maybe not. I just discovered that SIMGOT founder was one of OSTRY founders! This is not a DIY btw.


----------



## CoiL

Still, such price tag for single dynamic driver is too much and plenty of cheaper well-regarded options with BA+DD or even cheaper single dynamic out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just that looks can be deceiving but we won`t know about them until someone tries them.


----------



## Tonx

What do you think, what should I choose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 1)http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-AudioSense-AS20-Metal-Dynamic-And-Balance-Armature-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-DIY-Third-Frequency-In-Ear/1825606_32458320213.html
 2) http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-YHS-002-1DD-1BA-DIY-HIFI-MMCX/1825606_32678334614.html
 3) http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-IE800-Version-2-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI-Headphones/1825606_32487080482.html?storeId=1825606


----------



## Tonx

Got UiiSii HM7 yesterday. Pretty good for the price. I don't know why people sais that there is no bass, HM7 has more bass then tennmak pro. Hights sounds a bit strange, somehow muffled, sometimes a bit ehh... synthetic? I don't know how to describe it exactly. But despite this the are good, good soundstage, bigger than Zircon's at least.


----------



## goodluck4u

tonx said:


> Got UiiSii HM7 yesterday. Pretty good for the price. I don't know why people sais that there is no bass, HM7 has more bass then tennmak pro. Hights sounds a bit strange, somehow muffled, sometimes a bit ehh... [COLOR=222222]synthetic? I don't know how to describe it exactly. But despite this the are good, good soundstage, bigger than Zircon's at least.[/COLOR]




I don't have HM7 but I have US80 and C100. My two UiiSiis also have good soundstage. and good build quality.  I remember HM7 has a perfume code as well as US80 has.  
in addition, I read HM7 has little bit? different sound signature by every lot. So I guess there are cases that everyone feels different impression of HM7.


----------



## Tonx

goodluck4u said:


> I don't have HM7 but I have US80 and C100. My two UiiSiis also have good soundstage. and good build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 May be this + different sources as always. Some earphones sounds very different on various sources. UiiSii sounds better with Meizu Pro 5 then with Xduoo X3/ Hidizs ap100.


----------



## kimD

tonx said:


> It's really interesting how are Rose 3d-7 compared to LZ-A2's. They are both BA+DD, but Rose is almost twice more expensive.




Rose no.7 has sonic bass responding and deeper soundstage, again smooth mids and rich treble as well.
LZ-A2s you might find it out


----------



## Tonx

Why Kinden Earphons and **** are so similar?


----------



## thugangel123

So I got my joyroom e107 a month ago and I'm loving it more and more. At first I wasnt getting a good fit and a lot of driver flex with the stock tips but after finding the tips that come with the galaxy s4 iems I truly appreciate these! Amazing bang for buck.

What else can I look for with a similar sound signature and under 30-40$ ?

Just to add I mostly listen to metal.


----------



## CoiL

thugangel123 said:


> What else can I look for with a similar sound signature and under 30-40$ ?
> Just to add I mostly listen to metal.


 
 Magaosi BK50, AudioSense AS20, HLSX808, YHS 002, **** VT66, Tennmak Piano, 2016 **** UEs, 2016 New VTing Dual Driver, Tennmak Banjo, Tennmak Pro, TK Maple and some more...
 Start doing some research on those and see what sounds more like Your cup of tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would get some BA+DD but I can recommend only BK50 and HLSX808 (in modified configuration) atm.


----------



## robervaul

Ordered TY Hi-Z HP-32 32ohm. from EE.
 Thanks @1clearhead for discovery and comparison with the MONK.


----------



## Son Deathbat

ezekiel77 said:


> I've auditioned it for 10 minutes in an audio shop once.
> 
> It has an easy-to-like signature. Warm, with thick notes, slightly boosted midbass, liquid mids, and rolled-off treble. Acoustics and vocals sound good with them.


 
 Will it be good with the r&b and pop?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

alex3221 said:


> Is the price excluding the 20% off , so you will pay 39.20GBP
> 
> 
> "20% OFF FOR ALL HEAD-FI MEMBERS , JUST ENTER CODE HEADFIMEMBERS01 AT CHECKOUT."
> ...




Sounds like a very very good deal. Now to confirm if it really has a wide sound stage, airy presentation and good detail


----------



## s4tch

guys, what's your pick up to $50 for rock/metal music? i'm eyeing the astrotec ax35. source will be mostly a phone or my denon da-300usb. any advice is appreciated.


----------



## thugangel123

coil said:


> Magaosi BK50, AudioSense AS20, HLSX808, YHS 002, **** VT66, Tennmak Piano, 2016 **** UEs, 2016 New VTing Dual Driver, Tennmak Banjo, Tennmak Pro, TK Maple and some more...
> Start doing some research on those and see what sounds more like Your cup of tea
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sooo. Maany. Choices!!

 I've been lurking around this thread for a while now and I only remember reading about only few of these. I was almost pulling the plug on the tenmak pros but reading about the cable pin issue put me off. Will look into all of these. Which ones do you own ?? The Vting look really impressive for the price.


----------



## Saoshyant

s4tch said:


> guys, what's your pick up to $50 for rock/metal music? i'm eyeing the astrotec ax35. source will be mostly a phone or my denon da-300usb. any advice is appreciated.


 
  
 I found the Astrotec AX35 to be unimpressive and kind of boring.  I'm currently listening to System of a Down with the Pai Audio DR1 and really like it's fun sound signature.  Comfort is quite decent too.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Hi all. Hoping someone can help me out. I've forgotten how to place an order without paying. Last time I clicked "Confirm & Pay" it went straight to the payment processing page. Help!  :confused_face(1):



Just close the page or app when it gets to there lol


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Just close the page or app when it gets to there lol


 
 Yep, got it sorted. Thanks.


----------



## Lurk650

trepage said:


> I see that you also have the Bette, I've heard that they are like the HLSX 808. How do they compare to the maples? And which one has stronger bass?




Yeah the 808 and Bette are similar but one reviewer said that the 808 uses different BA and DD and it sounds better. FWIW though, I found the Bette treble to be too cold for my ears. Still great but I enjoy the Maple more. The Maple also has more bass, better separation and a tad wider sound stage. For $25 and a single DD the Maple simply shines.


----------



## trepage

coil said:


> HLSX808 should be little better than Bette`s and I believe if You are looking for slightly bass "boosted" signature, then 808 should be great choice. Dunno about TK Maple`s, don`t have them but I would get rather BA+DD configuration due to better resolution in highs region.


 
 Will the 808 stock be good for my music preferences or do I have to mod them? And the M1 is the same as the 808 right?


----------



## audio123

to those who are unaware of the alpha & delta d2, its a good piece of sports iem!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805442/alpha-delta-d2-impressions


----------



## anticute

It seems to have been forgotten a bit, probably because of the whole changed driver debacle, but the Sendiy M2 is really really good IMO, one of the best (if not the best) single DD's I've tried.. You can find it for $43.87 atm, might be able to get that price a bit lower if you talk to the seller first..


----------



## Tonx

anticute said:


> It seems to have been forgotten a bit, probably because of the whole changed driver debacle, but the Sendiy M2 is really really good IMO, one of the best (if not the best) single DD's I've tried.. You can find it for $43.87 atm, might be able to get that price a bit lower if you talk to the seller first..


 
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Earbuds-HiFi-Ebony-With-Beryllium/32682086133.html?spm=2114.30010708.3.2.T8UwWF&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10048_10047_10037_10017_10046_10033_10045_406_10032,searchweb201603_7&btsid=adb76cd7-8be4-41ca-9dfb-7aec175e6e2e
  
 This?


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> to those who are unaware of the alpha & delta d2, its a good piece of sports iem!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805442/alpha-delta-d2-impressions




Yep, it's my gym exercise IEM. Great for isolation IMO


----------



## anticute

tonx said:


> http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Original-Sendiy-M2-Wooden-In-Ear-Earphone-Wood-Metal-Earbuds-HiFi-Ebony-With-Beryllium/32682086133.html?spm=2114.30010708.3.2.T8UwWF&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10048_10047_10037_10017_10046_10033_10045_406_10032,searchweb201603_7&btsid=adb76cd7-8be4-41ca-9dfb-7aec175e6e2e
> 
> This?


 
 Yup. Never heard of that seller, though, but with AE buyer protection I'd say it's worth a shot, if you're interested. Worst case scenario is that you open a dispute and get your money back..


----------



## harpo1

lurk650 said:


> Yep, it's my gym exercise IEM. Great for isolation IMO


 
 It's my most comfortable IEM as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> Ordered TY Hi-Z HP-32 32ohm. from EE.
> Thanks @1clearhead for discovery and comparison with the MONK.


 
 Hey, good to hear! ....They are both keepers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


anticute said:


> Yup. Never heard of that seller, though, but with AE buyer protection I'd say it's worth a shot, if you're interested. Worst case scenario is that you open a dispute and get your money back..


 
  
 It is safe to say.....that's the *SENDIY AUDIO store* on Aliexpress! .....He should be good to go!


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> Hey, good to hear! ....They are both keepers!
> 
> 
> It is safe to say.....that's the *SENDIY AUDIO store* on Aliexpress! .....He should be good to go!  :etysmile:


gearbest, lmue, penon are reliable sellers


----------



## Tonx

anticute said:


> Yup. Never heard of that seller, though, but with AE buyer protection I'd say it's worth a shot, if you're interested. Worst case scenario is that you open a dispute and get your money back..


 
 Sendiy looks promising, but this time i want to buy hybrids, **** DT2 V2 or Audiosense, IDK.


----------



## Tonx

audio123 said:


> gearbest, lmue, penon are reliable sellers


 
 Ehh... lmue? 
  


1clearhead said:


> Hey, good to hear! ....They are both keepers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Where you got Sound Phil K5? Never seen this actually.


----------



## anticute

tonx said:


> Ehh... lmue?
> 
> Where you got Sound Phil K5? Never seen this actually.


 

 Lend me ur ears.


----------



## Sylmar

anticute said:


> Yup. Never heard of that seller, though, but with AE buyer protection I'd say it's worth a shot, if you're interested. Worst case scenario is that you open a dispute and get your money back..


 
 Bought mine with that seller and got them without any problems. First time I had to pay customs tax though, just an unlucky shot. They are really great and worth the asking price. As I've read in a review by another Headfier you can also use the filters of the KZ ED9 although I'm sticking with the originals. I use them daily now.


----------



## anticute

sylmar said:


> Bought mine with that seller and got them without any problems. First time I had to pay customs tax though, just an unlucky shot. They are really great and worth the asking price. As I've read in a review by another Headfier you can also use the filters of the KZ ED9 although I'm sticking with the originals. I use them daily now.


 

 Yup, I'm using mine with the ED9 brass nozzles, with closed holes. Not that different compared to the original, just made it easier to fit my go-to tips. Someone said it might increase soundstage a little bit, but haven't done an A/B recently, so I couldn't say.


----------



## audio123

anticute said:


> Lend me ur ears.


yeap. very reliable seller. for those looking for daps, they are having 40% off the Shanling daps at the moment lasting till tmr if I remember correctly


----------



## goodluck4u

1clearhead said:


> Hey, good to hear! ....They are both keepers!
> 
> 
> It is safe to say.....that's the *SENDIY AUDIO store* on Aliexpress! .....He should be good to go!  :etysmile:




 I have already bookmarked the store before few weeks. I know the shop you introduce. 
I have a question: there are two Sendy M2 product pages on the shop, with or without beryllium. I remember you linked the page was m2 without beryllium. m2 with beryllium might be different from yours.
beryllium might not be carbon diaphragm.


----------



## Sylmar

anticute said:


> Yup, I'm using mine with the ED9 brass nozzles, with closed holes. Not that different compared to the original, just made it easier to fit my go-to tips. Someone said it might increase soundstage a little bit, but haven't done an A/B recently, so I couldn't say.


 
 I tried them with the brass ones too. Noticed that they sound more spacious on my version but losing a bit of directness so I prefer the silver ones as I'm listening to a lot of techno at the moment. That might change with different music styles though and it's great being able to change them on such a lowcost IEM. I really enjoy these a lot.


----------



## s4tch

saoshyant said:


> I found the Astrotec AX35 to be unimpressive and kind of boring.  I'm currently listening to System of a Down with the Pai Audio DR1 and really like it's fun sound signature.  Comfort is quite decent too.




thanks for the suggestion. i checked that one and i think it would be too big to wear in bed before sleeping. something more compact might be more convenient.


----------



## loomisjohnson

got my musicmaker tw1s today along with superlux hd381 (impulse buy). initial otob impressions:
  
 tw1--very comfortable and easy to fit; viscerally the metal shells give it a premium feel belying its price. a bit harder to drive--need to up the volume to bring out the character. soundwise, its going for accuracy and clarity, with a small soundstage but good instrument placement. overall i'd call these mid-centric; bass is present and articulate but not especially deep or quick; high end quite transparent and detailed if somewhat less prominent than the mids. neither bright nor warm. drums and voices reproduced quite naturally. so far a real keeper; will see how they change with burn in.
  
 superlux hd381--as others have commented, silly plasticy design--they look like the cheap iems included with android phones. the short cable + extension cord is an odd design decision. odd shape; not very comfortable, though different tips might help. soundwise, quite airy, forward and pleasant, with prominent, clear treble, somewhat recessed in the mids and an odd low end--the bass is felt, and has quite a bit of rumble, but isn't really well-defined in the sense of hearing individual notes--more of an earbuddy sound than a monitor. instruments, esp.guitars are slightly unnatural sounding, though voices are well done.
  
 will update.


----------



## SeeSax

crabdog said:


> Has anyone ordered the SIMGOT EN700 yet? I think they're gorgeous and the seller assures me they sound great but they're pretty expensive and I'm a bit concerned that you might be paying more for form over function.


 
  
 I just received mine today and they are pretty impressive. The packaging, the build quality and the included goodies are all first rate. Early impressions are: interesting. They have some serious bass, which surprises me. They also are somewhat bright on the upper end. I need a LOT more time with them and I am somewhat backed up in my impressions because I've bought so much stuff in the last few weeks, but I like them a lot. 
  
 Do you think they deserve their own thread? I was going to start one, but wasn't sure what the protocol was on that. I took some unboxing photos too. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## Saoshyant

I say go for it.  The Micro HE1000 there is a beautiful looking IEM, and I know I'm not the only one curious if the sound can keep up with the aesthetics.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I say go for it.  The Micro HE1000 there is a beautiful looking IEM, and I know I'm not the only one curious if the sound can keep up with the aesthetics.


 

 whats micro he1000


----------



## vapman

sylmar said:


> Bought mine with that seller and got them without any problems. First time I had to pay customs tax though, just an unlucky shot. They are really great and worth the asking price. As I've read in a review by another Headfier you can also use the filters of the KZ ED9 although I'm sticking with the originals. I use them daily now.


 

 Here in the USA (probably most of their orders) incoming customs doesnt give a screw to tax you unless youre buying 10 g's or more of stuff.
  
 In other countries it matters more so make a note to have them mark as gift and low value or review sample.
  
 If you're in the USA....
  

  
 all year long!!!!!


----------



## crabdog

seesax said:


> I just received mine today and they are pretty impressive. The packaging, the build quality and the included goodies are all first rate. Early impressions are: interesting. They have some serious bass, which surprises me. They also are somewhat bright on the upper end. I need a LOT more time with them and I am somewhat backed up in my impressions because I've bought so much stuff in the last few weeks, but I like them a lot.
> 
> Do you think they deserve their own thread? I was going to start one, but wasn't sure what the protocol was on that. I took some unboxing photos too.
> 
> -Collin-


 
 Absolutely yes. Can't wait to hear more impressions.


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> whats micro he1000


 
 Look up the Hifiman HE1000 and compare it to the Simgot.  They share a certain similar aesthetic.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Look up the Hifiman HE1000 and compare it to the Simgot.  They share a certain similar aesthetic.


 

 ah i notice


----------



## bhazard

Is Simgot really created from an Ostry founder? Ostry used to kick some serious ass. They sort of died out like Havi with nothing new lately.


----------



## PaneraiMan

How do Pistons III for $23 on Amazon compare to Sony MH1 SQ wise? MH1 are great and warm with great bass Ext. for $30 but my ears seem to be not for them. How about Pistons compared to cheap Panasonic ergo fit 120 and Philips 3580 ? Both have bloated bass and are very dark and clarity is not there. To be expected for $8-11 phones.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> Is Simgot really created from an Ostry founder? Ostry used to kick some serious ass. They sort of died out like Havi with nothing new lately.


 

 their kc06 and kc06a are legendary


----------



## slowpickr

audio123 said:


> their kc06 and kc06a are legendary


 

 +1.  I still listen to my KC06A even with forbidden IEMs in my collection.


----------



## 1clearhead

goodluck4u said:


> I have already bookmarked the store before few weeks. I know the shop you introduce.
> I have a question: there are two Sendy M2 product pages on the shop, with or without beryllium. I remember you linked the page was m2 without beryllium. m2 with beryllium might be different from yours.
> beryllium might not be carbon diaphragm.


 

 Very, VERY, good question!.....I just notice this myself after reading your comment. I really don't have the answer, but I'll be looking into here in China. Maybe, he came out with a second version?
  
*Update:* After going through Sendiy Audio's taobao webpage, he might have two versions; one with high resolution neodymium type magnets and the other with a beryllium diaphragm unit.
  
 Here is Sendiy Audio's main page with two taobao pages with different details and different prices.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.FvgvFS&id=39166421008&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.FvgvFS&id=520058892041&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
  
 Hope this helps with your Aliexpress purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 PS. I have to double check to see which one I have. They both sound good and interesting!


----------



## Lurk650

T71 with Large Auvio tips. OOTB... Balanced and smooth, deep bass, lush mids and non fatiguing highs (as per all TKs). Not the widest soundstage but has a nice in head concert vibe. They seem to need quite a bit of power. I'm at 80/120 directly out of my X3-ii. Super light with an easy fit. Don't even need burn in to recommend them.


----------



## bhazard

audio123 said:


> their kc06 and kc06a are legendary


 
 Oh I know. This thread brought them to the rest of the world, just like many others.
  
 Just searched back to my initial post on them 3 years ago taking a chance on them through Taobao. Crazy how far things have come.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> Oh I know. This thread brought them to the rest of the world, just like many others.
> 
> Just searched back to my initial post on them 3 years ago taking a chance on them through Taobao. Crazy how far things have come.


yeap up till now, its hard to dethrone them!


----------



## bhazard

Why have I not used any of the Little Dot series all this time? I'm running the MK2 as an amp fed from my Pulse X Infinity and I'm seriously enjoying the sound. Stock tubes too.
  
 Gearbest is selling it for about $80 less than anywhere. I don't know if I would have jumped at $189, but ~$120 is around hybrid tube/dac pricing, nevermind an all tube amp with four tubes. Review soon.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> Why have I not used any of the Little Dot series all this time? I'm running the MK2 as an amp fed from my Pulse X Infinity and I'm seriously enjoying the sound. Stock tubes too.
> 
> Gearbest is selling it for about $80 less than anywhere. I don't know if I would have jumped at $189, but ~$120 is around hybrid tube/dac pricing, nevermind an all tube amp with four tubes. Review soon.


 

 little dot?


----------



## SeeSax

saoshyant said:


> I say go for it.  The Micro HE1000 there is a beautiful looking IEM, and I know I'm not the only one curious if the sound can keep up with the aesthetics.


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> Absolutely yes. Can't wait to hear more impressions.


 
  
 Here you go my friends: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/813320/simgot-en700-impressions-discussion-thread
  
 -Collin-


----------



## bhazard

audio123 said:


> little dot?


 
 Little Dot MK2. It's been around for awhile. Highly versatile.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_368032.html


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> Little Dot MK2. It's been around for awhile. Highly versatile.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_368032.html


 

 icic.
 i only know woo audio wa8


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> Is Simgot really created from an Ostry founder? Ostry used to kick some serious ass. They sort of died out like Havi with nothing new lately.



That's what I was told. Apparently the guy is well known amongst Chinese manufacturers for his excellent tuning. EN700 is now on my wishlist.


----------



## audio123

anyone has the discount code for lza2s from gearbest?


----------



## audio123

audio123 said:


> anyone has the discount code for lza2s from gearbest?


 
 found it!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/813114/lz-a3-discount-and-the-summer-headphones-sales-by-gearbest#post_12697340


----------



## Lurk650

Can anybody contact MusicMaker on Taobao and ask if they have a Hybrid, single DD & single BA in the works or maybe suggest it to them? That kind of hybrid to fit the $60-70 bracket would be nice.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Can anybody contact MusicMaker on Taobao and ask if they have a Hybrid, single DD & single BA in the works or maybe suggest it to them? That kind of hybrid to fit the $60-70 bracket would be nice.


 

 e71?


----------



## Folly

lurk650 said:


> T71 with Large Auvio tips. OOTB... Balanced and smooth, deep bass, lush mids and non fatiguing highs (as per all TKs). Not the widest soundstage but has a nice in head concert vibe. They seem to need quite a bit of power. I'm at 80/120 directly out of my X3-ii. Super light with an easy fit. Don't even need burn in to recommend them.




T71 looks very interesting. How does it compare to the bigger brother TK13??


----------



## Lurk650

folly said:


> T71 looks very interesting. How does it compare to the bigger brother TK13??




Single DD vs Dual BA Hybrid. Pretty much says it all. Haven't done A/B yet but I listen to the 13 enough to say, Better bass extension from the 13 but IMO the T71 had the same, if not more, bass impact. It does not bleed at all. The vocals in the 13 are more forward, I actually kind of prefer the T71 more at this point bc the vocals are not recessed but rather a step back in comparison. Listening to Tamia's "You Put a Move on my Heart" was amazing, you could feel her energy in her vocals. The highs have better resolution in the 13's. Better separation and overall clarity but still the T71 are fantastic. They have deep bass when called upon and powerful dynamics. This is all based upon a few hours of real music listening. They are now on the burner to get the MusicMaker treatment. Since they are a single Dynamic I'll probably stop at 100-150hrs. I could not even throw them on the burner and be perfectly happy but might as well

If you have a $30 or less budget and want to dabble in MusicMaker products then get the Maples. Step up your budget and prefer a less warm sound with better refinement then grab the T71. Have a near $100 budget then grab the 12s or 13... Can't comment on the TW1 though since I don't have em


----------



## kimD

Anyone bought it, very high standard 
audio123


----------



## Tonx

1clearhead said:


> Hey, good to hear! ....They are both keepers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What do you like more - Sendiy M2 or HLSX-808/BK50? Sendiy and BK50 have almost the same price.


----------



## Tonx

kimd said:


> Anyone bought it, very high standard
> @audio123


 
 Look few posts earlier
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/813320/simgot-en700-impressions-discussion-thread


----------



## kimD

seesax said:


> I just received mine today and they are pretty impressive. The packaging, the build quality and the included goodies are all first rate. Early impressions are: interesting. They have some serious bass, which surprises me. They also are somewhat bright on the upper end. I need a LOT more time with them and I am somewhat backed up in my impressions because I've bought so much stuff in the last few weeks, but I like them a lot.
> 
> Do you think they deserve their own thread? I was going to start one, but wasn't sure what the protocol was on that. I took some unboxing photos too.
> 
> -Collin-




Wow sound good, any feedback of midrange and treble?

Thanks


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Wow sound good, any feedback of midrange and treble?
> 
> Thanks


 
@kimD Yep it now has its own thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/813320/simgot-en700-impressions-discussion-thread#post_12701889


----------



## crabdog

Correct me if I'm wrong but there hasn't been any talk of the **** F05 here? Seems like an amazing price for a double dynamic (just $10.65).


----------



## To.M

Yesterday was a good day, the postman brought Benjie S5 and QKZ W1 PRO, I like such days!


----------



## ShenzhenaudioCN

Simgot Suzaku En700
The rear lid is made of stainless steel.
The shell is made of aluminum alloy.
the nice iem...


----------



## 1clearhead

tonx said:


> What do you like more - Sendiy M2 or HLSX-808/BK50? Sendiy and BK50 have almost the same price.


 

 I like them all the same! Seriously!.....Worth every penny within the same price bracket! The original SENDIY M2 might not be a hybrid, but it has 2 different tuning nozzles for great precision that's very enjoyable and useful to me! The HLSX-BK50 is uniquely made, so it's worth the extra value for it's smooth detailed hi-end signature and looking stylish all at the same time! While, the HLSX-808 broke that trend about spending more, when you can get hi-end sound on a budget! 
  
 They're all that good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't make up my mind!!!


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but there hasn't been any talk of the **** F05 here? Seems like an amazing price for a double dynamic (just $10.65).




I've got them and for $10 I'd guess they're ok but the bass doesn't behave well enough on them for my preference so I never use them. Ymmw as usual....

Edit : I'd still say that they're a very good option to the KZ offerings at that price.


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> I've got them and for $10 I'd guess they're ok but the bass doesn't behave well enough on them for my preference so I never use them. Ymmw as usual....


 
 Fair enough. Sounds like they're pretty ordinary then. Cheers.


----------



## Tonx

1clearhead said:


> I like them all the same! Seriously!.....Worth every penny within the same price bracket! The original SENDIY M2 might not be a hybrid, but it has 2 different tuning nozzles for great precision that's very enjoyable and useful to me! The HLSX-BK50 is uniquely made, so it's worth the extra value for it's smooth detailed hi-end signature and looking stylish all at the same time! While, the HLSX-808 broke that trend about spending more, when you can get hi-end sound on a budget!
> 
> They're all that good!
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks a lot! I hope it's make easier to choose between them and ues


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Anyone bought it, very high standard
> audio123


i dont like the design


----------



## Gosod

headphones and probably very expensive!


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> I've got them and for $10 I'd guess they're ok but the bass doesn't behave well enough on them for my preference so I never use them. Ymmw as usual....
> 
> Edit : I'd still say that they're a very good option to the KZ offerings at that price.


 
  
 Hey, I thought you were going on a 3 week vacation?


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> i dont like the design




Or you want the bullet design?


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Hey, I thought you were going on a 3 week vacation?




I am, just chilling


----------



## Tonx

1clearhead said:


> I like them all the same! Seriously!.....Worth every penny within the same price bracket! The original SENDIY M2 might not be a hybrid, but it has 2 different tuning nozzles for great precision that's very enjoyable and useful to me! The HLSX-BK50 is uniquely made, so it's worth the extra value for it's smooth detailed hi-end signature and looking stylish all at the same time! While, the HLSX-808 broke that trend about spending more, when you can get hi-end sound on a budget!
> 
> They're all that good!
> 
> ...


 
 Hm...
  
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/dodocool-HIFI-In-Ear-Ear-bud-Double-Armature-Dynamic-Headphone-Wired-Moving-Iron-Coil-Canalphone-Earphone/518045_32651762438.html?spm=2114.12010208.1000022.1.2kJQdF&isOrig=true#extend


----------



## MuZo2

peter123 said:


> I am, just chilling


 

 Chilling in China?


----------



## peter123

muzo2 said:


> Chilling in China?




No, Spain


----------



## crabdog

tonx said:


> Hm...
> 
> http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/dodocool-HIFI-In-Ear-Ear-bud-Double-Armature-Dynamic-Headphone-Wired-Moving-Iron-Coil-Canalphone-Earphone/518045_32651762438.html?spm=2114.12010208.1000022.1.2kJQdF&isOrig=true#extend


 
 Interesting, it looks like exactly the same shell as the HLSX BK35 and can be had for as little as $19! I wonder if they share anything else apart from the housing?


----------



## goodluck4u

crabdog said:


> Interesting, it looks like exactly the same shell as the HLSX BK35 and can be had for as little as $19! I wonder if they share anything else apart from the housing?


 
  
 I know about its iems because dodocool shop of Japanese amazon contacted with me yesterday. the seller provides me one as a sample for a brief review of the product page of Japanese amazon. I don't know about BK35 but know about HLSX 808 and the aluminum bette 10mm. then I will check whether the dodocool is the sound of HLSX or not.


----------



## CoiL

They are probably same but BK35 has no good feedback. Many who have them don`t like them.


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> No, Spain


 
 Ahhhh Spain!


----------



## Tonx

coil said:


> They are probably same but BK35 has no good feedback. Many who have them don`t like them.


 
 People don't like them for 45$, but for 19$...


----------



## SeeSax

shenzhenaudiocn said:


> Simgot Suzaku En700
> The rear lid is made of stainless steel.
> The shell is made of aluminum alloy.
> the nice iem...


 
  
 Then I was definitely wrong to call them plastic. I will update the post. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## audio123

rose no.7 or lza2s?


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Comments made about the *VE MONKS* shaming a good amount of in-ear earphones weren’t no joke! But, for quite a while great comments were made in the opposite side of the world on the TY-HiZ, as well! We’re talking about China! The *TY Hi-Z HP-32*, to be exact, is just as popular as the budget king of earbuds selling in the US and other foreign countries! A Chinese friend of mine going by the name of “Dance to Death”, not mentioning his real name of course, decided to get me the TY-HiZ. Oh? He actually writes for a famous headphone forum in China. Going back to the topic, while enjoying these for a time, I decided to purchase the MONKS on taobao to compare both and see if there were any similarities or differences, or if there is even a relationship between the two!? Hmmm? More about that later!
> 
> So, as curiosity killed the cat 9 times over, I was curious enough to do the same and live to write about it.
> 
> ...



Received my TY 32ohm a few days ago. 
I totally agree with you my friend. 

Comparing with my VE Monk, both with thin foams, TY 32 has less harsh treble, more natural mids, bass is the same for the moment, maybe less impactful. Soundstage is bigger. It seems it can take more power, I use both on mid gain with my dap
Both are excellent and are keepers for sure. 

TY VEry much


----------



## kiler

This is really interesting might have to give the TY32 a shot, hopefully somone else can also back them up  But I did not find the original Monk's treble harsh, maybe only lacking a bit of extension


----------



## 1clearhead

tonx said:


> Thanks a lot! I hope it's make easier to choose between them and ues


 
  
 Haha! ....Didn't mean to make it more confusing. It's really hard to decide!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


tonx said:


> Hm...
> 
> http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/dodocool-HIFI-In-Ear-Ear-bud-Double-Armature-Dynamic-Headphone-Wired-Moving-Iron-Coil-Canalphone-Earphone/518045_32651762438.html?spm=2114.12010208.1000022.1.2kJQdF&isOrig=true#extend


 
    Quote:


coil said:


> They are probably same but BK35 has no good feedback. Many who have them don`t like them.


 
    Quote:


tonx said:


> People don't like them for 45$, but for 19$...


 
  
 If it sounds anything like the BK35's? .....I'll take a good sounding DD over them for that price anytime.


----------



## 1clearhead

fabi said:


>





> Received my TY 32ohm a few days ago.
> I totally agree with you my friend.
> 
> Comparing with my VE Monk, both with thin foams, TY 32 has less harsh treble, more natural mids, bass is the same for the moment, maybe less impactful. Soundstage is bigger. It seems it can take more power, I use high gain with my dap. With VE Monk I use mid gain.
> ...


 
 Glad to hear you like them!


----------



## mebaali

paneraiman said:


> How do Pistons III for $23 on Amazon compare to Sony MH1 SQ wise? MH1 are great and warm with great bass Ext. for $30 but my ears seem to be not for them. How about Pistons compared to cheap Panasonic ergo fit 120 and Philips 3580 ? Both have bloated bass and are very dark and clarity is not there. To be expected for $8-11 phones.


 
 I do not own ergo fit 120 but I do have its revision RP HJE 125 (which is supposedly somewhat more refined in its sounding), among the phones (Piston 3, MH1) that you have mentioned (barring Philips 3580 which I do not own), i prefer using Panasonic RPHJE125 (for their sound quality and comfortable fit).
  
 For me, getting a half decent fit with Piston 3 (and its weird shape and nozzle position) is PITA and MH1 too has similar woes (I mean these IEMs fits on my ears like air tight, making for uncomfortable wearing and listening experience). SQ wise MH1 to my ears have much better clarity, bass presence and treble than Piston 3. I have tried various tips the results are pretty much the same with these phones.
  
 Panasonic RPHJE 125 OTOH, are very comfortable for my ears and their SQ is pretty solid too (warm sounding V shaped sound signature with more than decent amount of clarity).


----------



## PaneraiMan

mebaali said:


> I do not own ergo fit 120 but I do have its revision RP HJE 125 (which is supposedly somewhat more refined in its sounding), among the phones (Piston 3, MH1) that you have mentioned (barring Philips 3580 which I do not own), i prefer using Panasonic RPHJE125 (for their sound quality and comfortable fit).
> 
> For me, getting a half decent fit with Piston 3 (and its weird shape and nozzle position) is PITA and MH1 too has similar woes (I mean these IEMs fits on my ears like air tight, making for uncomfortable wearing and listening experience). SQ wise MH1 to my ears have much better clarity, bass presence and treble than Piston 3. I have tried various tips the results are pretty much the same with these phones.
> 
> Panasonic RPHJE 125 OTOH, are very comfortable for my ears and their SQ is pretty solid too (warm sounding V shaped sound signature with more than decent amount of clarity).




Thanks. I agree. Those Panasonic ergofit are the best fitting IEMs I tried. That's why I am considering Philips TX2 as they have same shape. $40. And on InnerFidelity wall of fame and should be pretty flat response.


----------



## thanderbird

crabdog said:


> Interesting, it looks like exactly the same shell as the HLSX BK35 and can be had for as little as $19! I wonder if they share anything else apart from the housing?




Hi friend

I bought my bk35 that store. I had a problem because my bk35 is giving shock when I turn on the high-voltage device, but rolls well on my phone .


----------



## halcyon

This is an excellent thread!
  
 Can anybody recommend a deep inserting and tiny body IEM that fits the very narrow holed Complyfoam P-series isolation tips?

 Deep inserting IEMs are usually balanced armature, but some narrow body, narrow nozzle dynamics also fit into this category.

 Think Etymotic, Shure SE -series, Q-jays and anything small that doesn't get stuck in the entry to the ear canal.
  
 I need extreme isolation for my biking and work environment, so the fit with Comply P-series foams is a must (I have collection of over four dozen different type of other foams and silicon tips and none of them come anywhere near the isolation achieved with the p-series).
  
 Any tips?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW anyone know what size comply goes with the TFZ Series? I like the ones that came stock but need a bigger size.


----------



## Fabi

1clearhead said:


> Glad to hear you like them!


 




 I'd say the TY Hi-Z 32 sounds very good on jazz, acoustic, classical music, thanks to its soundstage, airiness and beautiful mids.
 The monk sounds very good on modern music of multiple genres.
 For the moment, the TY 32 sounds a bit slow on rock or rap for instance.
 They compliment each other well.


----------



## B9Scrambler

For those interested in the MusicMaker TW1 you might find this helpful, or at the very least interesting: http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tw1/reviews/16395


----------



## westsenkovec

a) I have the Sennheiser cx 300 ii and the KZ ATE. One side of the cx300 stopped working recently. I want cheap earphones just for running. Maybe something like this? 
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_288219.html
 b) I can buy (on sale localy) the Sony  ZX310 for £15.  I don't know how good they are.  I know they are cheap but I don't want to buy  get a worse sound than on the KZ ATE. I've also read that the Marshall Major from aliexpress areis pretty good. Does somebody know how those two compare to the KZ ATE?


----------



## nihontoman

yep. TY HI-Z 32 sound very good for the 6$ they gonna cost you  recommended indeed. also, they have sub-base which is well, almost magical to me for earbuds


----------



## Brian Coffey

@1clearhead Thank you for your review on the HLSX BK50. I have found that it pairs very well with the Xudoo X3 (after only ~20 hours or so burn in).


----------



## 1clearhead

nihontoman said:


> yep. TY HI-Z 32 sound very good for the 6$ they gonna cost you  recommended indeed. also, they have sub-base which is well, almost magical to me for earbuds


 
  
 Yes! I definitely thought the same about the sub-bass when I first heard them......unheard of sub-bass coming from an earbud!


brian coffey said:


> @1clearhead Thank you for your review on the HLSX BK50. I have found that it pairs very well with the Xudoo X3 (after only ~20 hours or so burn in).


 
 I should be getting another pair this week with black cable.....Cheers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS. My wife keeps taking my rose gold BK50.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

polychroma23 said:


> Nice job @1clearhead. Now I'm torn between Havi B3 Pro1 and BK50


 
  
  
 you don't need an amp for the BK50.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> you don't need an amp for the BK50.


 

 +1 True, I like some efficiency when I'm on the go!


----------



## thanderbird

friends,

I can not pair the xduoo x3 with my cell phone via USB or by p2 entry ?


----------



## Tom22

i think both of these add up to less then $70


----------



## audio123

tom22 said:


> i think both of these add up to less then $70




 the d2 is quite a nice sports iem imo


----------



## anticute

halcyon said:


> This is an excellent thread!
> 
> Can anybody recommend a deep inserting and tiny body IEM that fits the very narrow holed Complyfoam P-series isolation tips?
> 
> ...


 
 Joyroom E107 is pretty darn small, but it has a port in the back. Still isolates pretty well IMO. Sony MH1C too, but the cable is pretty horrible.. Otherwise the Vsonic VC02 isolate pretty well and are very small. A bit hard to come by. I have a pair, unfortunately the sound signature wasn't for me..
  
 http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/vsonic-vc02/
  
 Edit: @B9Scrambler knows a thing or two about micro drivers.....


----------



## vapman

If you can block a seller on ali let me know.
 Mt  account is in a+ standing and some reiviewer wants me to post a good reveiw and doent want to send me the item.
 Another one is pulling sketchy s**** ashking for favorrs posting here before sending what items.
 Whtever happeeened to screw* giving someone money and getting an item???
 Am  really that old shool???


----------



## Tadamn

vapman said:


> If you can block a seller on ali let me know.
> Mt  account is in a+ standing and some reiviewer wants me to post a good reveiw and doent want to send me the item.
> Another one is pulling sketchy s**** ashking for favorrs posting here before sending what items.
> Whtever happeeened to screw* giving someone money and getting an item???
> Am  really that old shool???


 

 It's really disgusting.


----------



## CoiL

Please let us know who is that seller.


----------



## Sylmar

That's just horrible.


----------



## bluxheart

coil said:


> Magaosi BK50, AudioSense AS20
> , HLSX808, YHS 002
> , **** VT66
> , Tennmak Piano
> ...


what about in unmod and unamped conditions?


----------



## CoiL

Probably BK50 but this is just my opinion, I don`t have all those IEMs.


----------



## Tom22

audio123 said:


> the d2 is quite a nice sports iem imo


 
  i'm personally using it more as my "sleeping" lounging around lazily in bed IEM 
  
 haha the ergonomic shape makes em easy to sleep on.
  
 and i found myself actually sleeping ON them too, and since theirs no detachable cable connectors or memory wire. Theirs less worry of the earphones and the cable "warping"


----------



## Arthur Zougrov

Hey guys! I'm open to suggestions: just yesterday I ordered Ve Monk and I want to find another phones for EDM music - progressive house, trance, dubstep/chillstep, trap. I need good bass and mids. Would be good to find something under 20$. Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

halcyon said:


> This is an excellent thread!
> 
> Can anybody recommend a deep inserting and tiny body IEM that fits the very narrow holed Complyfoam P-series isolation tips?
> 
> ...




First Harmonic ieb6 fits the bill... Except it needs 200 not 100...isn't it unsafe to have maximum isolation when biking?


----------



## Tonx

arthur zougrov said:


> Hey guys! I'm open to suggestions: just yesterday I ordered Ve Monk and I want to find another phones for EDM music - progressive house, trance, dubstep/chillstep, trap. I need good bass and mids. Would be good to find something under 20$. Thanks!


 
 Rock Zircon, Vjjb K4s...


----------



## polychroma23

arthur zougrov said:


> Hey guys! I'm open to suggestions: just yesterday I ordered Ve Monk and I want to find another phones for EDM music - progressive house, trance, dubstep/chillstep, trap. I need good bass and mids. Would be good to find something under 20$. Thanks!


 
 Xiaomi Pistons 2 have great bass and extension imo which is great for EDM. A rat broke them a few months ago but afaik mids and treble are a tad recessed. If you're looking for better mids and treble, I can easily recommend Rock Zircon, which has its own appreciation thread in this forum. Imo, their bass is punchier and quicker than Pistons but extension is not as great but still good.


----------



## Saoshyant

If you do go the Pistons route, if the price feels too good to be true, don't take the risk unless you know the seller can be trusted.  There was a long period where any discussion about Piston 2 also had people crying fake over and over.  Sometimes even without any justification, kind of got a bit obnoxious...  so moral of the story is just try to make sure you're getting a legit pair.


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> If you do go the Pistons route, if the price feels too good to be true, don't take the risk unless you know the seller can be trusted.  There was a long period where any discussion about Piston 2 also had people crying fake over and over.  Sometimes even without any justification, kind of got a bit obnoxious...  so moral of the story is just try to make sure you're getting a legit pair.


 

 I bought a pair, mostly for the tips (someone said they were good, IIRC), and the item was ridiculously horrible in every conceivable way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Got my money back after opening a dispute, though, so free eartips for me..


----------



## Saoshyant

They're a fun & bassy iem, and the case smells of chocolate.


----------



## Tonx

saoshyant said:


> They're a fun & bassy iem, and the case *smells of chocolate*.


 
 That the point to buy earphones


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> They're a fun & bassy iem, and the case smells of chocolate.


 

 Pretty sure mine were fake


----------



## polychroma23

saoshyant said:


> They're a fun & bassy iem, and the case *smells of chocolate.*


 
 Loved the smell when I first unboxed it. Wish it stayed like that


----------



## wastan

It seems like with pistons, the sellers return policy is especially important. I bought a pair on Amazon (U.S.) at standard price with dozens of real-sounding positive reviews and when I got them, no chocolate smell, awful sound and (after research) the packaging was just a bit off. Fortunately, Amazon issued a refund immediately.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> They're a fun & bassy iem, and the case smells of chocolate.


 

 chocolate oo


----------



## yawg

arthur zougrov said:


> Hey guys! I'm open to suggestions: just yesterday I ordered Ve Monk and I want to find another phones for EDM music - progressive house, trance, dubstep/chillstep, trap. I need good bass and mids. Would be good to find something under 20$. Thanks!


 

 That's easy. Just get the TY HI-Z 32Ohm buds. Real deep bass from earbuds! Under 5€. Amazing phones. Quite loud right out of my Nokia N8, no amp needed IMO.


----------



## 1clearhead

yawg said:


> That's easy. Just get the TY HI-Z 32Ohm buds. Real deep bass from earbuds! Under 5€. Amazing phones. Quite loud right out of my Nokia N8, no amp needed IMO.


 

 +1 I second that!


----------



## audio123

massdrop dunu 2000j
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dunu-dn-2000j-premium-hybrid-earphone


----------



## vapman

Edited because no more TK13/To12 talk until we figure out what the screw is going on.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16340


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I am officially DUMB impressed with the TFZ Series 5. I've heard these are the least bassy of the three models, and if so I'm glad I picked 'em up. Plenty of low end, but everything is right where I want it in an IEM. They compliment my Nighthawks perfectly and are surprisingly spacious for an IEM.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> If you've been wanting a TO12/TK13 these dudes are legit.
> I had a long conversation with them before buying anything.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1922340
> ...




I told them a month ago those are the TK12 and both those and the 13 have only two BA drivers. Those are not the 13


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> I told them a month ago those are the TK12 and both those and the 13 have only two BA drivers. Those are not the 13


 

 You are correct.
 I saw them there earlier today but no longer.
 Previous post is being deleted


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dudes,
  
 Gearbest has the LZ-A2S for sale on Gearbest for $52. That's an insane value!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Check it out everyone!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/813114/lz-a3-discount-and-the-summer-headphones-sales-by-gearbest


----------



## starcraft2

I am about to go for te dunu dn1000. Is there any other chinese gear to consider right now?


----------



## Brian Coffey

​


hisoundfi said:


> Dudes,
> 
> Gearbest has the LZ-A2S for sale on Gearbest for $52. That's an insane value!


 They're back up to $72.00 now


----------



## Hisoundfi

brian coffey said:


> ​ They're back up to $72.00 now


friends, go to the link I posted, Gearbest started a thread with codes to get a discount. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/813114/lz-a3-discount-and-the-summer-headphones-sales-by-gearbest


----------



## Hisoundfi

There are sweet deals on Gearbest! 

LZ-A3 is also discounted!


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> There are sweet deals on Gearbest!
> 
> LZ-A3 is also discounted!


 

 end of july the discount


----------



## crabdog

Ooh another budget iem with interchangeable filters. $17


----------



## bhazard

crabdog said:


> Ooh another budget iem with interchangeable filters. $17


 
 KZ-GR. The black filters are awful but the red were pretty great. These are about 2 years old.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Ooh another budget iem with interchangeable filters. $17


 

 but they dont provide as many options as trinity vyrus


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> KZ-GR. The black filters are awful but the red were pretty great. These are about 2 years old.


 
 Ah I was fooled by the name. These are called "The Roses GR".


----------



## vapman

Anyone heard of these?
  
 New 2016 QY-30 In ear Earphones HIFI Balanced Armature With Dynamic Earbuds Headset PK k3003 QT5 IE800
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2016-QY-30-In-ear-Earphones-HIFI-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-Earbuds-Headset-PK-k3003/32689827168.html
  

  
  
 That fit looks crazy.


----------



## polychroma23

Appears to be the follow-up to QingYin 20. Some AE buyer said the QY-20 sounds like ER-4P.


----------



## vapman

polychroma23 said:


> Appears to be the follow-up to QingYin 20. Some AE buyer said the QY-20 sounds like ER-4P.


 

 I have ER4P so i can comment on that when they get here.
  
 I impulse bought them last night along with 3 other IEMs I forgot I bought. Oops
  
 edit: On second thought.... can't find any info on QingYin 20. I won't be buying these. Though they had a reputation for some reason.


----------



## notamethlab

Hey do any of you own both the LZ A2S and BK50? 

Which one do you find more fun to listen to? Out of both of them which one would you recommend?


----------



## koroshiya8

Bought this awesome TFZ Series 5 monitor.. jaw dropping goodness.


----------



## RedJohn456

I have had the TFZ series of iems in my possession close to a week now and I will be posting impressions tomorrow with comparisons. 
  
 Only think I have to say is that TFZ hit it out of the park! Bravo!


----------



## Folly

redjohn456 said:


> I have had the TFZ series of iems in my possession close to a week now and I will be posting impressions tomorrow with comparisons.
> 
> Only think I have to say is that TFZ hit it out of the park! Bravo!


 

  Please do TFZ series 5 vs. LZ A2S !!


----------



## bhazard

I have the Qingyin 20, but there is something wrong with the way the right earpiece fits. It's uncomfortable and cannot get a seal no matter what. Left earpiece is fine though. Good sound, but not crazy good.


----------



## omastic

redjohn456 said:


> I have had the TFZ series of iems in my possession close to a week now and I will be posting impressions tomorrow with comparisons.
> 
> Only think I have to say is that TFZ hit it out of the park! Bravo!


 
 I have the TFZ 5 with me as well and I am very impressed! 
  
 I wish it had removeable cable though, as it doesn't look that robust.


----------



## kimD

omastic said:


> I have the TFZ 5 with me as well and I am very impressed!
> 
> I wish it had removeable cable though, as it doesn't look that robust.




I have mine S1, seem like on right side sometimes may lesser sparked than left side.
But I had do my replaced cable as well


----------



## vapman

I can't find any info in QingYin
 wat's the deal with tem?


----------



## omastic

kimd said:


> I have mine S1, seem like on right side sometimes may lesser sparked than left side.
> But I had do my replaced cable as well


 
 Yes the cable quality is not the best. Definitely needs some careful handling. 
  
 The TFZ 5 has a beautifully organic tonality. Very smooth and natural. I just wish it had a touch more presence up top but then it would be damn near perfection! Oh and the spaciousness is awesome as well.


----------



## Lurk650

I forgot that only EE labeled them as the TK Maples. The HCK name is the TK FengYin. So from here on on out that is their name.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MusicMaker-FengYin-Wooden-Headphones-In-Ear-Earphones-Bass-Subwoofer-Headphones-HIFI-Headset-With-Mic-Free/32655896599.html


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> I forgot that only EE labeled them as the TK Maples. The HCK name is the TK FengYin. So from here on on out that is their name.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MusicMaker-FengYin-Wooden-Headphones-In-Ear-Earphones-Bass-Subwoofer-Headphones-HIFI-Headset-With-Mic-Free/32655896599.html


 

 Are they good? Noticed them with this name on HXC Kexin and a few others.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Are they good? Noticed them with this name on HXC Kexin and a few others.


 
 Yes, the Maples/FengYin are my favorite sub-$30 IEM. In typical MusicMaker/AE reseller fashion they have two different names


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Yes, the Maples/FengYin are my favorite sub-$30 IEM. In typical MusicMaker/AE reseller fashion they have two different names


 

 That crap is so annoying. makes it so hard to find anytihng.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

redjohn456 said:


> I have had the TFZ series of iems in my possession close to a week now and I will be posting impressions tomorrow with comparisons.
> 
> Only think I have to say is that TFZ hit it out of the park! Bravo!


 
 I used to have the shure se846 and while I obviously can't a/b and give a direct comparison, I can say unequivocally that somehow this $75 IEM has left me no longer pining over having sold them. I've gotten a few IEMs in the $100 area (re-400, nuforce ne800m) as well as stuff like the various Pistons, I've tried the Aurisonics 2.5 and the NuForce Primo 8 and Senn IE800, plus owned the se535 briefly. I say without exaggeration that the only one of the aforementioned I think the s5 can't top is the 846, and even then I'd really need to have my pair back to seriously compare. If I found out these cost a few hundred bucks I wouldn't question it. For $75 they're absolutely stunning.
  
 But for all I know, there are scads of IEMs in this thread that are even better.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> That crap is so annoying. makes it so hard to find anytihng.


 
 Yeah and its why I got banned temporarily from this thread while Curra questioned me. I forgot they didn't share the same name on AE. At this point i like them more than the T71, but the T71 also have only about 30 hours of burn in time on them. The Maples have near 200 hours. The T71 def have less forward vocals making them seem a tad bit more spacious in the midrange.


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Yeah and its why I got banned temporarily from this thread while Curra questioned me. I forgot they didn't share the same name on AE. At this point i like them more than the T71, but the T71 also have only about 30 hours of burn in time on them. The Maples have near 200 hours. The T71 def have less forward vocals making them seem a tad bit more spacious in the midrange.


 

 Even more reason to just stear clear of this crap entirely.
 I'm not placing any orders.
 I placed an order from my favorite Ameican pro audio rep yesterdeay and was happy


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Even more reason to just stear clear of this crap entirely.
> I'm not placing any orders.
> I placed an order from my favorite Ameican pro audio rep yesterdeay and was happy


 
 Yeah, my next IEM will be $500+ and an American product. Hoping to make it to SF Head-fi meet next weekend and try out some gear


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Yeah, my next IEM will be $500+ and an American product. Hoping to make it to SF Head-fi meet next weekend and try out some gear


 
  
 Here's hoping Fender doesn't destroy litearlly everything good about the Aurisonics name.
  
 Knowing how Fender is though, goodbye Aurisonics, was nice to know you.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Here's hoping Fender doesn't destroy litearlly everything good about the Aurisonics name.
> 
> Knowing how Fender is though, goodbye Aurisonics, was nice to know you.


 
 Link?
  
 Kind of nvm, Googled and found their IEMs on Amazon w/ Prime....oooh I need more info on them


----------



## vapman

I had a chance to try out the QT-30 for $65 but i really don't wanna take that much of a chance on another IEM which specalizes in mids and female vocals.
  
 If someone else wants to try em out go head. They have the potential to be bassy possiby.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I had a chance to try out the QT-30 for $65 but i really don't wanna take that much of a chance on another IEM which specalizes in mids and female vocals.
> 
> If someone else wants to try em out go head. They have the potential to be bassy possiby.


 
 Wait, now I"m confused is Fender good or bad lol....They have some at my local Guitar Center


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Wait, now I"m confused is Fender good or bad lol....They have some at my local Guitar Center


 
  
 The qt30 is completely off topc and is come random Aliexprss iem
  
 Fender bought out Aurisonics. That's not bad and in of itself, but as a musician and pro audio guy for 20+ years, i have seen fender and gibson both buy barnds and then destroy everything good about them and then abandonthem.
  
 'Just praying it wont happen to aurisonics.
  
 Ive never heard a fender made Aursonics unless my new ASGB will be fender made.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> The qt30 is completely off topc and is come random Aliexprss iem
> 
> Fender bought out Aurisonics. That's not bad and in of itself, but as a musician and pro audio guy for 20+ years, i have seen fender and gibson both buy barnds and then destroy everything good about them and then abandonthem.
> 
> ...


 
 Ahh gotcha. Yeah have heard nothing but good thing about the ASG-1 & Rockets


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Ahh gotcha. Yeah have heard nothing but good thing about the ASG-1 & Rockets


 
 asg 1 plus is outstanding for vocals imo


----------



## Lurk650

Depending on how much time I have tomorrow I may go by Guitar Center and check out the Fenders. Anyways back to OT discussions lol


----------



## crabdog

While we're OT on US brands does anyone have opinion on MTX IX2? I'm tempted to grab some


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> Ooh another budget iem with interchangeable filters. $17


 
 These nozzles fit the Sendiy M2, if someone is interested in trying. Unfortunately, I lost one of my reds, but it sounded pretty good out of one ear when I tried it.. 
  
 Other question: how "reference" would you guys say that Havi B3 Pro 1 is? I mean, people often talk about the ety er4 as a "flat" or "reference" IEM that can be used as a baseline, more or less. I think @HiFiChris has used them in this way in some of his reviews.
  
 Has anyone compared them? B3P1 with a slight bump in sub bass sounds pretty darn flat to me, but I'd like the opinions of others who are probably better at judging this


----------



## CoiL

hisoundfi said:


> brian coffey said:
> 
> 
> > ​ They're back up to $72.00 now
> ...


 
 Thanks for the discount information! Picked up LZ A2S for 52$ only!


coil said:


> Picked up LZ A2S - my first LZ IEM - I hope it`s better than HLSX808 ;P
> Pitty though that there is only with-mic option, I don`t want mic version but I will probably change cable or just replace mic with mTRRS or 3.5mm jack connection.
> 
> Btw, I think there`s only 1 A2S left (it shows only 2 left but it might be selling trick) - get it fast!


----------



## goodluck4u

Here is products page of the roses. http://www.skysoundhk.com/products/
  
 Quote:


anticute said:


> These nozzles fit the Sendiy M2, if someone is interested in trying. Unfortunately, I lost one of my reds, but it sounded pretty good out of one ear when I tried it..


 
  
 I dont have the Sendiy M2 yet but I confirmed the nozzles of MR-029 to fit with KZ-ED9 and vice versa  
 I know about MR-024 and MRF-100 too. MR-024 is suit for Jazz. the sound of MRF-100 is a slightly lesser version of KZ ZS1.


----------



## HiFiChris

anticute said:


> Other question: how "reference" would you guys say that Havi B3 Pro 1 is? I mean, people often talk about the ety er4 as a "flat" or "reference" IEM that can be used as a baseline, more or less. I think @HiFiChris has used them in this way in some of his reviews.
> 
> Has anyone compared them? B3P1 with a slight bump in sub bass sounds pretty darn flat to me, but I'd like the opinions of others who are probably better at judging this


 

 I do indeed consider the ER-4S as "reference neutrality" sound, even more than some other balanced/"neutral" sounding in-ears (yep, I also consider it as sounding more neutral than my UERM, especially in the treble).

 The thing is though that the last word about headphone neutrality hasn't been spoken yet. Etymotic Research is using the diffuse field compensation target response as reference, so their IEMs sound and measure "electrically flat", but there are other researchers who are talking about "perceived neutrality" (Sean Olive to throw just one single name into the game).
 The question is "what is truly neutral?". With speakers, it is an easy to define task, but becomes much more difficult when we are moving to headphones and in-ears (individually different HRTF for example, as well as the lack of tactile mechanical vibration through air waves we are getting through speakers or real world events (train passing by, tree falling down, roaring engine, playing orchestra etc.)).

 I think *this post* pretty much sums some of the most important things up.

  
 Because of the mechanical vibration as we are getting from speakers is lost through headphones, a moderate "bass boost" can indeed sound pretty neutral/balanced and slightly compensate for the lack of perceived mechanical vibration.
  

  
 Anyway, compared to the ER-4S, the B3 Pro I is somewhat fuller and mid-bassier sounding, but still pretty balanced and natural overall.

  
 Please take the graph below with a huge grain of salt as it is coming from a pseudo-"calibrated" Vibro Veritas coupler with applied diffuse field target compensation and no professional GRAS coupler. In addition, my "calibration" is not 100% perfect yet and one should (in his mind) add around 5 dB more around 3 kHz as well as around 10 dB around 6 kHz to get a more accurate result that is more real-life and GRAS-like in the treble.
  

  
 red: B3 Pro 1 (stock silicone tips)
  
 grey: UERM (CIEM, so it does not sit as deeply in the coupler, therefore you should ignore the massive upper treble spike that is way less present with real listening)
  
 green: ER-4S (stock grey triple-flange tips)
  
  
 As we can see, when aligning the three individual plots at 1 kHz, the Havi has got about 5 dB more midbass/upper bass and root when compared to the ER-4S. Compared to the UERM (that is considered as very neutral by most), there's only about 2 dB more bass/root quantity.

 Around 5 dB or slightly less north of electrically flat neutrality (diffuse-field target) is very often an emphasis that is used for IEMs to still sound balanced and being perceived as neutral.
  
 For example, look at the InEar StageDiver SD-2 (that is internally similar to the Westone W20 and Audio Technica ATH-IM02) measurement that also indicates around 5 dB north of (electrically flat) neutrality but is still perceived as being very balanced/neutral by most (again, imagine around 5 dB more around 3 kHz as well as around 10 dB around 6 kHz, as this is where my coupler is not 100% correctly "calibrated" yet):
  

  

  
 So how each individual perceives neutrality when it comes to headphones is no easy thing, is it?


----------



## Tadamn

vapman said:


> Here's hoping Fender doesn't destroy litearlly everything good about the Aurisonics name.
> 
> Knowing how Fender is though, goodbye Aurisonics, was nice to know you.


 

  
 These are gonna rock.


----------



## MuZo2

> Originally Posted by *HiFiChris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (again, imagine around 5 dB more around 3 kHz as well as around 10 dB around 6 kHz, as this is where my coupler is not 100% correctly "calibrated" yet):
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Something wrong going with measurement, did you apply some compensation?


----------



## HiFiChris

muzo2 said:


> Something wrong going with measurement, did you apply some compensation?


 
  
 As mentioned, the measurements are diffuse-field compensated after Hammershøi and Møller's target that is almost identical to Etymotic's.
 And as mentioned as well, my "calibration" is not perfect yet and around 5 dB should be conceptually added around 3 kHz, as well as 10 dB around 6 kHz.


----------



## MuZo2

Can you please post raw measurement of SD2.


----------



## HiFiChris

I don't have the raw data anymore as when I "calibrated" the rig, I directly applied the diffuse-field target and did not save the raw data file.

 But if you look at it, it is not far off the compensated InnerFidelity measurement or the raw GoldenEars one (if you mentally apply the Hammershøi and Møller/Etymotic target compensation to it).


----------



## anticute

hifichris said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I do indeed consider the ER-4S as "reference neutrality" sound, even more than some other balanced/"neutral" sounding in-ears (yep, I also consider it as sounding more neutral than my UERM, especially in the treble).
> 
> The thing is though that the last word about headphone neutrality hasn't been spoken yet. Etymotic Research is using the diffuse field compensation target response as reference, so their IEMs sound and measure "electrically flat", but there are other researchers who are talking about "perceived neutrality" (Sean Olive to throw just one single name into the game).
> The question is "what is truly neutral?". With speakers, it is an easy to define task, but becomes much more difficult when we are moving to headphones and in-ears (individually different HRTF for example, as well as the lack of tactile mechanical vibration through air waves we are getting through speakers or real world events (train passing by, tree falling down, roaring engine, playing orchestra etc.)).
> ...


 
  


 Woah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I was expecting something like "yeah, it's pretty flat, but ER4 is more neutral because...." or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the very extensive answer, much appreciated!


----------



## crabdog

I bought a cheap TDK iem today for about $10 mainly because the supplied tips looked identical to the black SHOZY Zero tips (that's a good thing imo). Cable is rubbish, flimsy and kinky like the same ones they were making in the 90s but the fit on them is really good.
  
 My first thought when listening was: holy cow these are loud / easy to drive. Second thought was: damn these sound pretty good. Huge sub bass rumble and boosted mid-bass as you would expect for the price but overall they're comparable to several of my Chinese budget iems in the $20-30 range.
  
 Makes me wonder why there isn't more talk of budget Japanese brands in here.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog Some of TDK's stuff is pretty good, but I find there's not much inbetween good and horrible with their cheapos, haha.


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> @crabdog Some of TDK's stuff is pretty good, but I find there's not much inbetween good and horrible with their cheapos, haha.


 
 Hehe yep. I didn't want to go home empty handed after I struggled against the impulse to buy the $80 MTX ix2. Saw those tips and jumped on it. Glad I did though, these tips are a really good fit for me!


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Hehe yep. *I didn't want to go home empty handed* after I struggled against the impulse to buy the $80 MTX ix2. Saw those tips and jumped on it. Glad I did though, these tips are a really good fit for me!


 
 this situation happens far too many times!


----------



## bhazard

I'm going to try to upload a few reviews I've had pending this weekend. The  TFZ Series 1 became a new beast with medium spiral dot tips compared to the large ones.
 If the Series 1 is that good, the 5 must be excellent.


----------



## MuZo2

bhazard said:


> I'm going to try to upload a few reviews I've had pending this weekend. The  TFZ Series 1 became a new beast with medium spiral dot tips compared to the large ones.
> If the Series 1 is that good, the 5 must be excellent.


 

 Seems they have same drivers ?


----------



## Lurk650

tadamn said:


> These are gonna rock.




If I have time to hit up Guitar Center today I will test a couple of them out


----------



## SomeGuyDude

muzo2 said:


> Seems they have same drivers ?


 
  
 the 3 and 5 do, but they're tuned differently and have different acoustic chambers.


----------



## yangian

bhazard said:


> I'm going to try to upload a few reviews I've had pending this weekend. The  TFZ Series 1 became a new beast with medium spiral dot tips compared to the large ones.
> If the Series 1 is that good, the 5 must be excellent.


 
 ​
 Not necessary. How about Titan 1,3,5?


----------



## bhazard

yangian said:


> ​
> Not necessary. How about Titan 1,3,5?


 
 Tough call. I've only had the T1. The T1 may have a bit more detail, but it's isolation is extremely poor and I've been told by commuters and a conductor to stop using them since everyone around me can hear it. 
  
 It also has Dunu's peaky treble which requires complys or spiral dots for me to tame it.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> ​
> Not necessary. How about Titan 1,3,5?


3 is my favourite for the titan series


----------



## Hisoundfi

All this talk about the TFZ stuff has me checking my usps tracking number over and over. I've got all three coming in soon. 

I'm really pumped about the Series five. Seems like anyone who hears them raves about them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

For me and my preference it goes... 

T1>T5>T3

They are all excellent tho. 

On first listen I thought the T3 were the best, but the T5 pulled ahead. Their midrange is special and leaves me feeling like the T3 is a bit thin in comparison. At the end of the day the T1 is the best all-rounder to my ears. They are the most open and balanced sounding of the three.


----------



## yangian

hisoundfi said:


> For me and my preference it goes...
> 
> T1>T5>T3
> 
> ...


 
  
 How long have you had them? You may need more time to evaluate them. Anyway, expecting more comparison.
 How about the soundstage and imaging? How about their sound signature? Thank you!
  
 Edit: Sorry, you mean TFZ or Titan?


----------



## Hisoundfi

yangian said:


> How long have you had them? You may need more time to evaluate them. Anyway, expecting more comparison.
> How about the soundstage and imaging? How about their sound signature? Thank you!


I have had each pair since they were first released. I have a posted review for all three. 

Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

Lol, we are all mixed up. 

I have all the titans. 

I'm still waiting on the TFZ stuff


----------



## yangian

hisoundfi said:


> I have had each pair since they were first released. I have a posted review for all three.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Sorry, you mean Titans? I think you mean TFZ.


----------



## yangian

hisoundfi said:


> Lol, we are all mixed up.
> 
> I have all the titans.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the TFZ stuff


 
  
 Haha, sorry


----------



## Hisoundfi

yangian said:


> Haha, sorry


All good friend, glad we could clear this up


----------



## Lurker258

I've come across the cheapest BK50 I've seen yet on AE. https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/NAIO-BK50-Double-Unit-Moving-Iron-In-ear-HiFi-Earphone-Wood-Ear-Buds-MP3-Stereo-Headset/32692802095.html
  
 It says NAIO as its brand but I'm pretty sure it's HLSX BK50. Also black cable is available.


----------



## Zuetsu

I've pulled the trigger on the NAIO BK50. http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/NAIO-BK50-Double-Unit-Moving-Iron-In-ear-HiFi-Earphone-Wood-Ear-Buds-MP3-Stereo-Headset/32692802095.html
  
 Can anyone confirm it's the same as HLSX BK50? And for anyone who has the BK50, what about it justifies the higher price, since there are plenty of good cheaper IEMs?


----------



## halcyon

lurk650 said:


> First Harmonic ieb6 fits the bill... Except it needs 200 not 100...isn't it unsafe to have maximum isolation when biking?


 
 Not where I bike and the way I bike. I still hear plenty of the traffic. P-series only blocks like 30dBA. They just make the traffic must more tolerable and less in your face. Also, my hearing is less damaged, because I don't have to pipe up the volume to down out the traffic noise.
  
 Also, great isolation is great for working at cafes, when there's a lot of distracting noises - for us auditively sensitive at any rate 
  
 Thanks for all the suggestions, keep them coming.

 I'm really looking for bass-rich balanced armature based IEMs that fit Comply P-series. That's my sweet spot :-D


----------



## Tonx

Tfz series 5 is basshead IEM like first version or it's more balanced?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

tonx said:


> Tfz series 5 is basshead IEM like first version or it's more balanced?


 
  
 More balanced. It's a touch bassy, but not at all a basshead IEM. It's not sterile like the re400 but not nearly as bottom heavy as the ne800m. I'm using them right now through a Dragonfly Red with Spotify premium and gah. I could listen to these forever.


----------



## Lurker258

NAIO BK50 is the cheapest BK50 I could find on AE and it has black cable option which I like more. Anyone can confirm it is the same as HLSX? And what types of genre is the BK50 most suited for? In what way will it be better than my ED9 and Zircon?


----------



## CoiL

lurker258 said:


> NAIO BK50 is the cheapest BK50 I could find on AE and it has black cable option which I like more. Anyone can confirm it is the same as HLSX? In what way will it be better than my ED9 and Zircon?


 
 1st of all, BK50 is Magaosi and HLSX is also Magaosi, just different series name. I wouldn`t trust all those re-named products on AE, You never know what`s inside them. I would go for legit Magaosi seller.
 HLSX808 & BK50 should both "obliterate" ED9 and Zircon, at least I think 808 even in stock configuration is superior to ED9 (doesn`t matter which nozzle). But this is just my subjective opinion, others may differ.


----------



## B9Scrambler

LZ A2S on the way. Damn you Head-fi. Full of enablers....sheesh


----------



## audio123

The new vsonic vsd5s is a complete upgrade over vsd5. Better and controlled extension. Less bassy. Build quality is better. They provide a black case instead of a cloth bag this time!


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> LZ A2S on the way. Damn you Head-fi. Full of enablers....sheesh :mad:


your turn to enable me to get LZ A2S


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> your turn to enable me to get LZ A2S


 
  
 I'll see what I can do. If it bests my blessed FXH30 then I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## bhazard

The a2 was excellent. The a2s being better and cheaper should be a no brainer at $52 with that Gearbest coupon.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> The a2 was excellent. The a2s being better and cheaper should be a no brainer at $52 with that Gearbest coupon.


 
  
 And that's why I decided to check em out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you GearBest!


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> I'll see what I can do. If it bests my blessed FXH30 then I'll be a happy camper.


 
 given asg1plus is my only 1 dd 1 ba iem, im curious if lza2s is similar.


----------



## mochill

Better get sirius and quit


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> LZ A2S on the way. Damn you Head-fi. Full of enablers....sheesh


 

 LOL Scrambler, a few hours earlier you were singing a different tune (talking about your PM).  Not surprised though... this is Head-Fi aka the wallet terminator.


----------



## Lurker258

coil said:


> 1st of all, BK50 is Magaosi and HLSX is also Magaosi, just different series name. I wouldn`t trust all those re-named products on AE, You never know what`s inside them. I would go for legit Magaosi seller.
> HLSX808 & BK50 should both "obliterate" ED9 and Zircon, at least I think 808 even in stock configuration is superior to ED9 (doesn`t matter which nozzle). But this is just my subjective opinion, others may differ.


 
 I asked the seller for pics and they showed a Magaosi case


----------



## bhazard

b9scrambler said:


> And that's why I decided to check em out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You will not be disappointed. It can easily be a gateway IEM to the $200+ tier. It will show what is possible, but that tier gets you that extra level of refinement and B3 like soundstages.


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> Better get sirius and quit


 

 andromeda is otw


----------



## mochill

Dont think so


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> LOL Scrambler, a few hours earlier you were singing a different tune (talking about your PM).  Not surprised though... this is Head-Fi aka the wallet terminator.


 
  
 Well...you know how it is. I keep reading all these impression. It's not that I feel they're NEEDED, I'm just satisfying curiosity. Also, I did say QUOTE "I'm this close to biting on the LZ A2S though. That discount is temping. Very curious to see what all the hype is about and if I'd like them more than the JVCs." UNQUOTE. And now I'll know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha
  
​


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Well...you know how it is. I keep reading all these impression. It's not that I feel they're NEEDED, I'm just satisfying curiosity. Also, I did say QUOTE "I'm this close to biting on the LZ A2S though. That discount is temping. Very curious to see what all the hype is about and if I'd like them more than the JVCs." UNQUOTE. And now I'll know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hope you like them.  Do let us know what you think.  Heck, just review them and you'll probably end up on the front page again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I've been so happy with my black market IEMs (cough, cough) I've turned my attention to regular headphones.  Bought Onkyo ES-HF300s for $42 that I'm loving (they are back up to $180 now on Amazon).  Also, bought some Superlux HD 662 Evos for $38 on the Gearbest sale.  Those are supposed to be stellar with some simple mods.  Probably won't get them for a couple more weeks.
  
 Cheers mate!


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Hope you like them.  Do let us know what you think.  Heck, just review them and you'll probably end up on the front page again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I like them, I'm sure you'll hear about  haha
  
 I've kinda stopped using my headphones for the most part, though I did pull out my TEAC CT-H02 the other day. I've had them probably for more than a year now and haven't been able to use them because they're way to big for my head. I was able to 'mod' things to make them fit though. Added the headband pad from a broken pair of Tritton Kunai and stuffed some paper towel into the earpads to raise them. For the first time ever I heard them as intended, and wow. You get a lot of headphone for 13 CAD.
  
 Also, I recently received the Ausdom S09 bluetooth earphones that GearBest promo'd when they announced their partnership. They're way better than I thought they would be. 10 bucks very well spent.


----------



## Lurk650

I wonder how the A2s stack against the T71 bc after about 45hrs of burn in... They beat the Maples/FengYin. Surprisingly strong bass that isn't overdone, detailed airy mids and smooth highs. Soundstage is wide and open sounding. I want to say the stage rivals a certain IEM. Gotta do more listening though.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Dawnwood-GT-36

Sounds like a great new iem , supposedly analogue sounding midrange with huge soundstage


----------



## yangian

Anyone has irock A8?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Water-Pump-220V-Pump-To-Water-In-Bottles-Mineral-Water-Electric-Pump-Kitchen-Free-Shipping/32354258412.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.3.sGSETG&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10037_10017_405_404_407_10033_406_10032_10040_9999,searchweb201603_7&btsid=604b0862-128c-43b5-8304-ae5844dcdeb8


----------



## kimD

audio123

Do you heard it b4 "Tralucent Audio 1plus2"


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> audio123
> 
> Do you heard it b4 "Tralucent Audio 1plus2"


nope


----------



## polychroma23

yangian said:


> Anyone has irock A8?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/*Water-Pump-220V*-Pump-To-Water-In-Bottles-Mineral-Water-Electric-Pump-Kitchen-Free-Shipping/32354258412.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.3.sGSETG&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10037_10017_405_404_407_10033_406_10032_10040_9999,searchweb201603_7&btsid=604b0862-128c-43b5-8304-ae5844dcdeb8


 
 LOL. Welcome to Water-Fi. It's weird how ae links work.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> nope




http://www.headfonia.com/tralucent/2/


----------



## goodluck4u

dodocool (20+h) comp./w hlsx808(230+h), DZAT DH10

To compare with the 808, the dodocool (equivalent with BK35?) is enhanced bass version of HLSX808. At least, the distance of sound signature between the dodocool and the 808 is larger than the one between the aluminium bette and the 808.

* the dodocool tends to be more for basshead than HLSX 808.
* the dodocool seems to be easier to drive than HLSX 808.
* the soundstage of the dodocool is wider than that of DH10. 

IMHO: the dodocool requires to spend more than 20hours to burn. and When I want to listen for long time, I chose HLSX 808.

the dodocool's earphone bag is the almost same of the bag of the 808.


----------



## CoiL

By that, it seems dodocool is just rebranded BK35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don`t You want to get BK50 to complete Magaosi-tier and compare them all?


----------



## audio123

I think there is serious competition for <100 bracket from the new vsonic vsd5s.


----------



## goodluck4u

coil said:


> By that, it seems dodocool is just rebranded BK35 :rolleyes:  Don`t You want to get BK50 to complete Magaosi-tier and compare them all?




Of course I am interested in BK50. Perhaps I will buy one after a few month


----------



## vapman

Is there any on japanese info on the QY20/QY30?
  
 The only other other of the QY30 was someone from japan at launch and the QT20 buyer list is 3/4 japanese.
  
 I guess it'll be fun to see what they're all hype about out there.


----------



## anticute

halcyon said:


> Not where I bike and the way I bike. I still hear plenty of the traffic. P-series only blocks like 30dBA. They just make the traffic must more tolerable and less in your face. Also, my hearing is less damaged, because I don't have to pipe up the volume to down out the traffic noise.
> 
> Also, great isolation is great for working at cafes, when there's a lot of distracting noises - for us auditively sensitive at any rate
> 
> ...




I love me some isolation. On the bus, walking around, at work, or running etc. I would be careful biking with high isolation in a traffic dense urban environment, but that's about it. 

Personally, I don't really consider it to be more dangerous. I know I can't hear s**t when I'm out running, but that just means I change my behavior accordingly, looking around more, being more careful crossing streets etc, I really don't feel less safe, but I guess YMMV. Biking in an urban environment would potentially lead to too many things to keep track of at the same time for me without hearing. For someone who does it regularly, though, I suppose that would be possible too.


----------



## Pastapipo

I tried the ISK HF2010 today. Excellent quality for the price! I wish I had some more time with them, but if anyone is in need of affordable headphones, these are easily recommended! 

HOT Original Genuine ISK HP-2010 Semi-open Monitor Headphones HiFi Stereo Studio Recording Audio Headset Game headset

 http://s.aliexpress.com/YbaQjumM 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## amature101

lz-a3 vs tfz series, which is better?


----------



## crabdog

amature101 said:


> lz-a3 vs tfz series, which is better?


 
 Don't have either but I know tfz is better price for me.


----------



## Saoshyant

Looking at the Hifiman Supermini at http://penonaudio.com/HiFiMAN-SuperMini the picture certainly looks like a RE-600 included with it, which I'd assume isn't the case as they sell the RE-600 for $10 less than the Supermini.  I must admit I'm tempted to order this player, but I know I don't really need it.  Then again, I'm also tempted to spend more, too...  which I really don't need.  I'm happy with my xDuoo X3, like my Fiio X5, and have several other players that I enjoy too, like the HM-700.  I guess if I do pick up a balanced dap, I should sell or give away the HM700 at least.


----------



## mochill

Get it my friend


----------



## Fabi

Some updated impressions on HLSX 808 closed vent hole with Creative tips. 
Well, the creative tips are pretty big. Small size tips seem okay but I have a laidback and 2D sound, less dominant bass. Maybe it's just that these tips don't fit my ears well. 
I'll stick with Ortofon tips, more engaging sound, more height/depth, and not bleeding subwoofer-like bass


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> Get it my friend


 

 sirius?


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Dawnwood-GT-36
> 
> Sounds like a great new iem , supposedly analogue sounding midrange with huge soundstage




Driver：13.6mm dynamic


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Well the Comply P-series will fit pretty much any IEM, you just need to know which number is the right one.


----------



## HiFiChris

I just uploaded my review of the Pai Audio MR1 single-BA IEM:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/pai-audio-mr1/reviews/16406


----------



## mochill

audio123 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Get it my friend
> ...


 
 VERY!!!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slowpickr said:


> Hope you like them.  Do let us know what you think.  Heck, just review them and you'll probably end up on the front page again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Huuuuum...intriguing, since i'm obsess by Superlux alot these last months...did you try the in-ear HD381? Incredible for the price and soooooo underatted (F version look good too, B version isn,t tough).
 I have the EVO 681 and like them a lot because they are easier to drive at 32ohm, wonder how they compare and what's the mod you talk about, is this good for this one too? Have you a link, it will be very appreciate. I'm all in to try a mod as I have 3 different Superlux headphones...
  
 Big surpirse for me too, is the Tennmak Dual Pro, what a real bargain!


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> 1st of all, BK50 is Magaosi and HLSX is also Magaosi, just different series name. I wouldn`t trust all those re-named products on AE, You never know what`s inside them. I would go for legit Magaosi seller.
> HLSX808 & BK50 should both "obliterate" ED9 and Zircon, at least I think 808 even in stock configuration is superior to ED9 (doesn`t matter which nozzle). But this is just my subjective opinion, others may differ.


 
  
 +1 The bigger question is?....why would this seller change the name to NAOI BK50? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless, they're trying to save money for cheaper quality internal parts.....sounds too EASY to be true!
  


pastapipo said:


> I tried the ISK HF2010 today. Excellent quality for the price! I wish I had some more time with them, but if anyone is in need of affordable headphones, these are easily recommended!
> 
> HOT Original Genuine ISK HP-2010 Semi-open Monitor Headphones HiFi Stereo Studio Recording Audio Headset Game headset
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like the SQ on the ISK HF2010 more than the Takstar HI2050.....Bigger soundstage, as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 .....Actually, the one's you're referring to are the ISK HF2010, some sellers are mistakenly labeling them wrong on taobao, aliexpress and other webpage stores.


----------



## yawg

I'd like to report on the burn-in of my lately purchased BossHifi B8 HPs. These are amazing.
 The brilliant treble I perceived at first has subsided and is neutral now with great detail.
 I prefer the B8 now over my Stax set, much better bass which is outstanding, deep and
 with good impact and resolution. This is the endgame for me with portable audio.
 Highly recommended.
  
 I have a question about impedance. The B8 sounds very dynamic directly connected to my
 Nokia N8, it appears that the N8 has a great DAC and good amp built-in.
 I've got a refurb FiiO E7 from AE. When I try to use it as a booster amp, connected to the N8
 and my B8 connected to the FiiO the volume is still less than when I connect my HP directly
 with the N8. What gives? The output of the FiiO is maxxed out.
  
 Has this something to do with the impedance of the HP? When I connect my FiiO DAC/amp
 as a DAC to the N8 via USB I can listen louder out of the E7 but dynamics are notably less
 than when I connect the HP directly to the Nokia. Would dynamics improve if I use some of
 those impedance converter/adapter plugs which I saw on AE? Thank you.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Put the LARGE t-500 foams on and the TFZ S5 went from A+ to A++ just by virtue of fit. I think what I love is how they almost look like customs. XD


----------



## Tonx

1clearhead said:


> +1 The bigger question is?....why would this seller change the name to NAOI BK50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-arrivel-Hotfi-M2-Wooden-Metal-In-Ear-Earphone-Ebony-Wood-Headsets-HiFi-With-High-Resolution/1922340_32666217394.html


----------



## 1clearhead

tonx said:


> http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-arrivel-Hotfi-M2-Wooden-Metal-In-Ear-Earphone-Ebony-Wood-Headsets-HiFi-With-High-Resolution/1922340_32666217394.html


 

 Hotfi M2?.....Hmmmmm?


----------



## Tonx

1clearhead said:


> Hotfi M2?.....Hmmmmm?


 
  
 Sendiy M2 - Voldemort M2 - Hotfi M2
 Kinera BAS02; BD001 - Kinden BAS02; BD001
 Kinden DT2;DT4 - **** DT2;DT4
 Ownlux - Voldemort
 HLSX - Dodocool - I.Valux- NAOI


----------



## HiFiChris

tonx said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Hotfi M2?.....Hmmmmm?
> ...


----------



## Tonx

hifichris said:


>


----------



## slowpickr

nymphonomaniac said:


> Huuuuum...intriguing, since i'm obsess by Superlux alot these last months...did you try the in-ear HD381? Incredible for the price and soooooo underatted (F version look good too, B version isn,t tough).
> I have the EVO 681 and like them a lot because they are easier to drive at 32ohm, wonder how they compare and what's the mod you talk about, is this good for this one too? Have you a link, it will be very appreciate. I'm all in to try a mod as I have 3 different Superlux headphones...
> 
> Big surpirse for me too, is the Tennmak Dual Pro, what a real bargain!




Haven't tried any Superlux in ears. Might have to look into them. I had the original HD681 for a while but the treble got to be too much. Here is a link to a forum that discusses the 662. There is a link to a PDF file in the first post that has the mods along with FR measurements before and after. Basically, the mods are taking off the ear pads, taping 4 holes and adding 2 sheets of toilet paper. The result is a hi fi phone that rivals the big boys. 

http://diyah.boards.net/thread/1169/superlux-hd662-evo


----------



## anticute

yawg said:


> I'd like to report on the burn-in of my lately purchased BossHifi B8 HPs. These are amazing.
> The brilliant treble I perceived at first has subsided and is neutral now with great detail.
> I prefer the B8 now over my Stax set, much better bass which is outstanding, deep and
> with good impact and resolution. This is the endgame for me with portable audio.
> ...




Not really in the market for more over-ears atm, but these sound really interesting.. I hope someone else gets these, would love to hear more impressions. Who knows, I might even bite the bullet on these myself if there are some more favorable opinions..


----------



## thanderbird

Friends,

buy the xq-10 + x2 or buy xduoo x3?


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> +1 The bigger question is?....why would this seller change the name to NAOI BK50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What's the sound signature of HF2010? Thanks.


----------



## yangian

thanderbird said:


> Friends,
> 
> buy the xq-10 + x2 or buy xduoo x3?


 

 X2+NX1 are still on a lower tier than X3


----------



## thanderbird

yangian said:


> X2+NX1 are still on a lower tier than X3




Tks


----------



## Lurker258

1clearhead said:


> +1 The bigger question is?....why would this seller change the name to NAOI BK50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The seller showed me pictures and they show a Magaosi pouch. So I think these are legit. Not sure though we he puts NAOI in the title, he does the same with HLSX M1.


----------



## wastan

lurker258 said:


> The seller showed me pictures and they show a Magaosi pouch. So I think these are legit. Not sure though we he puts NAOI in the title, he does the same with HLSX M1.




I don't know anything about this seller, but using stolen/stock photos isn't uncommon on ali


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> X2+NX1 are still on a lower tier than X3


 

 i would disagree. x2 has a more energetic sound as compared to x3. it all about which sound signature u prefer first b4 u look at the resolution


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> i would disagree. x2 has a more energetic sound as compared to x3. it all about which sound signature u prefer first b4 u look at the resolution


 
  
 ​Serious!! I really love the X3, and I believe a lot of people do. See the X3 thread. And X3 with M200 is my most favorite sound signature! I love the sound of M200 from X3 more than the sound of HD600 and IE800.
 I really curious is there any full open headphone has such a sound signature? If there is, I must invest for one.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> ​Serious!! I really love the X3, and I believe a lot of people do. See the X3 thread. And X3 with M200 is my most favorite sound signature! I love the sound of M200 from X3 more than the sound of HD600 and IE800.
> I really curious is there any full open headphone has such a sound signature? If there is, I must invest for one.


 
 x3 is like shanling m2 while x2 is like shanling m3.
 different sound signatures.


----------



## vapman

Are either of them lie the Shozy Zero?
  
 If so I will hate them


----------



## harpo1

yangian said:


> ​Serious!! I really love the X3, and I believe a lot of people do. See the X3 thread. And X3 with M200 is my most favorite sound signature! I love the sound of M200 from X3 more than the sound of HD600 and IE800.
> I really curious is there any full open headphone has such a sound signature? If there is, I must invest for one.


 
 M200?


----------



## yangian

harpo1 said:


> M200?


 
  
 KEF M200


----------



## harpo1

yangian said:


> KEF M200


 
 Are they as difficult to fit as they look to be?


----------



## yangian

harpo1 said:


> Are they as difficult to fit as they look to be?


 
  
 Yes. But if you disuse that arms, it's much better. Not very hard to fit.


----------



## harpo1

yangian said:


> Yes. But if you disuse that arms, it's much better. Not very hard to fit.


 
 What the hell they're $79 through KEF direct.  Might as well give them a try.


----------



## yangian

harpo1 said:


> What the hell they're $79 through KEF direct.  Might as well give them a try.


 

 ​You bet


----------



## yangian

http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread/17520#post_10073479
*KEF M200: Street/ Head-Fi Market Place Price $119-$150*
  
 The KEF M200 was the most 3D set of IEMs I have heard so far, that is until I had the chance to audition these ASG 2s. Overall these M200s are more technically capable than the ASG 2s if you analyze each of their sonic frequencies separately. The bass, mids and treble of the M200s is more balanced with better extension and depth, but since music is such a visceral experience, these ASG 2s for me provides a more satisfying experience as a whole even though they lack some extension up top and depth down under. The bass of these M200s are on the warmer, more mellow side with pretty good sub bass depth and extension. The bass quality just don't have as much impact nor slam when compared to that of the ASG 2s, hence this is why I find the bass presentation of ASG 2s more engaging and satisfying since I listen to a lot of hip hop music where there is more mid bass emphasis. With their stock tips the bass quantity of these M200s gets in the way of their overall clarity for me, therefore instrument layering/ separation is masked a bit. I found that aftermarket tips that have the same wide bore as the stock M200 tips but with a shorter barrel height helps to not only bring forward better clarity but a better sense of 3Dness as well as I have posted here. The shorter barrel height decreases the overall bass quantity of these M200s, yet it improves the overall bass quality. Short barrel wide bore tips balances the overall sound of these M200 which not only makes the bass tighter, increases its impact and speed but helps to bring forward their mids and adds a nice touch of lushness to it as well.
  
 These KEF M200s is one of the best and most refined set of universal IEMs I have heard in the budget-fi arena due to its great 3D instrument layering/ separation. Though not quite as wide as the ASG 2s the large soundstage of these M200s also gives them a great sense of atmosphere and spaciousness as well.  Despite lacking a bit of sparkle the treble quality and quantity of these M200s is pretty well extended yet is never harsh, bright nor sibilant which in comparison really make the highs of the ASG 2s seem domesticated. These M200s sound pretty natural to me, but their sound signature leans more towards that of Balanced Armature IEMs due to its accuracy, 3Dness and clarity especially with shorter barrel aftermarket tips. I didn't even realized that they were comprised of double dynamic drivers at first because based solely on how they sounded, these M200s appear to have a BA slant than a dynamic one.
  
  
 To my ear, comparing the 3D soundstage only, IE800>M200>IE80. And IE800 and M200 might have better holographic sound than HD600.


----------



## noobears

hmm.. Im always loving my qy8, still pretty balance between clarity and bass within an amazing price range of $20.
  
 hmm.. however recently im tampering with over ear headphones.. anyone can recommend me a good headphones with above average bass and great clarity? Im looking at edifier H850 but i think its lacking in the mids..


----------



## harpo1

yangian said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread/17520#post_10073479
> *KEF M200: Street/ Head-Fi Market Place Price $119-$150*
> 
> The KEF M200 was the most 3D set of IEMs I have heard so far, that is until I had the chance to audition these ASG 2s. Overall these M200s are more technically capable than the ASG 2s if you analyze each of their sonic frequencies separately. The bass, mids and treble of the M200s is more balanced with better extension and depth, but since music is such a visceral experience, these ASG 2s for me provides a more satisfying experience as a whole even though they lack some extension up top and depth down under. The bass of these M200s are on the warmer, more mellow side with pretty good sub bass depth and extension. The bass quality just don't have as much impact nor slam when compared to that of the ASG 2s, hence this is why I find the bass presentation of ASG 2s more engaging and satisfying since I listen to a lot of hip hop music where there is more mid bass emphasis. With their stock tips the bass quantity of these M200s gets in the way of their overall clarity for me, therefore instrument layering/ separation is masked a bit. I found that aftermarket tips that have the same wide bore as the stock M200 tips but with a shorter barrel height helps to not only bring forward better clarity but a better sense of 3Dness as well as I have posted here. The shorter barrel height decreases the overall bass quantity of these M200s, yet it improves the overall bass quality. Short barrel wide bore tips balances the overall sound of these M200 which not only makes the bass tighter, increases its impact and speed but helps to bring forward their mids and adds a nice touch of lushness to it as well.
> ...


 
 Any links for the tips?  I've looked but I'm not sure which ones to get.


----------



## Kelzo

b9scrambler said:


> LZ A2S on the way. Damn you Head-fi. Full of enablers....sheesh


 
 Are you planning to post a review for LZ A2S?


----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


>


----------



## Tadamn

kelzo said:


> Are you planning to post a review for LZ A2S?


 

 I might post a review in a few days, if I get time.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Very impressed with my closed vent hlsx-808 with wiko highway star tips.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> What's the sound signature of HF2010? Thanks.


 
  
 ISK HF2010 are (semi) open back with a BIG and clear soundstage, which carries a nice deep bass presence and has excellent life-like vocals and crystal clear highs -some of the best open cans on the market for their budget price, if you ask me.
  
 Here's some of my own picks.....


----------



## Saoshyant

Rose Pudding should finally arrive Monday, so I hope to post impressions Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## crabdog

@Lurk650 do you think t71 is worth the $20 more than FengYin?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> @Lurk650
> do you think t71 is worth the $20 more than FengYin?




Yes. Feng are more bass oriented. T71 focus on mids. Boy does it sound great too, its like fluid and musical. Bass has power but it's not at all overbearing and is controlled.


----------



## audio123

which iem is similar to t71


----------



## Alex CY

Just found good price on ebay for discontinued Dodocool BA+DA earphones, actually cheapest price for hybrid earphones -17.8$
 clone of I.Valux / HLSX BK35
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XDodocool+DA36.TRS0&_nkw=Dodocool+DA36&_sacat=0


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> which iem is similar to t71




Tough to say honestly


----------



## waveriderhawaii

audio123 said:


> The new vsonic vsd5s is a complete upgrade over vsd5. Better and controlled extension. Less bassy. Build quality is better. They provide a black case instead of a cloth bag this time!


 
  
  
 Anyone know how it compares to LZ A2S?


----------



## crabdog

Posted a quick review of the Tennmak Piano.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/tennmak-piano/reviews/16411


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Tough to say honestly


 
 i see thanks anw!


waveriderhawaii said:


> Anyone know how it compares to LZ A2S?


 
 i havent try the lza2s yet


----------



## Lurker258

wastan said:


> I don't know anything about this seller, but using stolen/stock photos isn't uncommon on ali


 
 Yes, I know that, but these looked like he took them himself, because you could see that they were taken right in front of his PC


----------



## thanderbird

lurker258 said:


> Yes, I know that, but these looked like he took them himself, because you could see that they were taken right in front of his PC



If you put the name bk50 the ALI will find cheaper options that the mentioned store.


----------



## amature101

just bite the bullet for tfz series 5 again  
 going to be broke soon
  
 Guys how is it against lz-a3s? i cant wait to get the tfz series 5


----------



## thanderbird

someone could recommend a phone up Bk50 ? preferably with 1dd and 2ba or more .


----------



## audio123

thanderbird said:


> someone could recommend a phone up Bk50 ? preferably with 1dd and 2ba or more .


 
 fidue sirius


----------



## audio123

amature101 said:


> just bite the bullet for tfz series 5 again
> going to be broke soon
> 
> Guys how is it against lz-a3s? i cant wait to get the tfz series 5


 

 you can go lmue physical store to demo btw for tfz series but right now they r having a break for a week
  
 Dear all,
 Please note that we are taking a break from operations from 10th Jul 2016 to 17th Jul 2016. All orders received during this period will be processed on the 18th Jul 2016.
 If you require the purchase urgently, you may consider purchasing it via our Amazon store. All items listed there wil be shipped via our Amazon warehouse.
 While we are away, here is a 7% discount coupon for your purchase!
 CODE: LMUEHOLS
  
 7% for whole store! 
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/


----------



## ozkan

Has anyone here received his/her Hifiman Re-00 from massdrop? I wonder how it compares to the old RE0.


----------



## CoiL

fabi said:


> Some updated impressions on HLSX 808 closed vent hole with Creative tips.
> Well, the creative tips are pretty big. Small size tips seem okay but I have a laidback and 2D sound, less dominant bass. Maybe it's just that these tips don't fit my ears well.
> I'll stick with Ortofon tips, more engaging sound, more height/depth, and not bleeding subwoofer-like bass


 
 Did You use rubber-rings inside those Creative tips in place of nozzle "tip-edge-ring" ? They need proper size "locking" rings to seal properly. I found opposite - improved 3D imaging and soundstage. About less dominant bass I agree, it gets pulled back littlebit and overall sound is more balanced.
  


alizeofeniquito said:


> Very impressed with my closed vent hlsx-808 with wiko highway star tips.


 
 Where to get those tips? Would be nice addition to my tip-collection.


----------



## amature101

Just ordered from them, lazy to go down to demo, especially when weather is so hot nowadays.


----------



## s4tch

alex cy said:


> Just found good price on ebay for discontinued Dodocool BA+DA earphones, actually cheapest price for hybrid earphones -17.8$
> 
> clone of I.Valux / HLSX BK35
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XDodocool+DA36.TRS0&_nkw=Dodocool+DA36&_sacat=0




looks like a bargain, thanks! i just placed my order.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

amature101 said:


> just bite the bullet for tfz series 5 again
> going to be broke soon
> 
> Guys how is it against lz-a3s? i cant wait to get the tfz series 5


 
  
 Never heard the a3s, I just know I'm at this point only in the thread to talk about the TFZ s5 because it's my favorite IEM so far.


----------



## CB68

Hi everyone, just wondered if you could offer any advice?

I currently have a Benjie S5, Fiio E06, Rock Zircons and Xiaomi Hybrids; I have £65 - what would be the best upgrade/upgrades to spend my money on?

The Rock Zircons are fun at times but there seems to be a fairly big hole in the mids that I'm not keen on, whilst the Hybrids just sound a bit flat. I don't really have any experience with DAPs, IEMs or amps to know what would best address the current shortcomings?

I listen to a fairly wide range of music but mostly classic rock (Led Zep, Pink Floyd, etc., through to Queens of the Stone Age, Radiohead, Black Crowes), blues and classical.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Fabi

coil said:


> Did You use rubber-rings inside those Creative tips in place of nozzle "tip-edge-ring" ? They need proper size "locking" rings to seal properly. I found opposite - improved 3D imaging and soundstage. About less dominant bass I agree, it gets pulled back littlebit and overall sound is more balanced.



I will try to find some little rubber rings to put inside the creative tips.


----------



## thanderbird

1clearhead said:


> ISK HF2010 are (semi) open back with a BIG and clear soundstage, which carries a nice deep bass presence and has excellent life-like vocals and crystal clear highs -some of the best open cans on the market for their budget price, if you ask me.
> 
> Here's some of my own picks.....




clearhead what your current views on the headphones down and how you compare with the current Chinese fines :

Holy serpente v9
Ko-star KHM-681


----------



## yangian

harpo1 said:


> Any links for the tips?  I've looked but I'm not sure which ones to get.


 
  
 I never bought tips. It's only from those stock tips with phones. But I'm sure the form tips will destroy the sound. Large silicon tips that can give better sealed will be better. I think what I use is the large tips from MP8320.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> ISK HF2010 are (semi) open back with a BIG and clear soundstage, which carries a nice deep bass presence and has excellent life-like vocals and crystal clear highs -some of the best open cans on the market for their budget price, if you ask me.
> 
> Here's some of my own picks.....


 
  
 Thanks for the information and the beautiful pictures!
 What do you describe its sound signature? Neutral or warm or...? Which IEMs you think have the most similar sound signature with it? Thanks!


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> x3 is like shanling m2 while x2 is like shanling m3.
> different sound signatures.


 
  
 Oh, thank you! Actually I only have these two DAPs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seldom use DAPs. I listen to music when I work before computer. So I used to use desktop system.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> you can go lmue physical store to demo btw for tfz series but right now they r having a break for a week
> 
> Dear all,
> Please note that we are taking a break from operations from 10th Jul 2016 to 17th Jul 2016. All orders received during this period will be processed on the 18th Jul 2016.
> ...




Including old sch flc8s?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Including old sch flc8s?


i believe so as long as it is not discounted


----------



## Lurk650

cb68 said:


> Hi everyone, just wondered if you could offer any advice?
> 
> I currently have a Benjie S5, Fiio E06, Rock Zircons and Xiaomi Hybrids; I have £65 - what would be the best upgrade/upgrades to spend my money on?
> 
> ...




MusicMaker T71 is only $45 and is a solid choice for your musical preference.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> MusicMaker T71 is only $45 and is a solid choice for your musical preference.


it can tackle rock oO


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> it can tackle rock oO




Yes and very well


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Yes and very well


interesting. May consider it.


----------



## 1clearhead

thanderbird said:


> clearhead what your current views on the headphones down and how you compare with the current Chinese fines :
> 
> Holy serpente v9
> Ko-star KHM-681


 
  
 The Holy Serpent V9 was a good find at the time....like 2 years ago, but the detachable cable seemed to be defective even when I exchanged the whole unit for a new one. So, I gave them away. Now, the KO-STAR KHM-681 has the same housing structure as the first original Momentums and by changing to different vinyl pads and tweeking the drivers, I was able to get them to sound like the original ones. But, my new Chinese headphone finds are in another level and can easily top this older model. 
  


yangian said:


> Thanks for the information and the beautiful pictures!
> What do you describe its sound signature? Neutral or warm or...? Which IEMs you think have the most similar sound signature with it? Thanks!


 
  
 The ISK HF2010 are more warmer than neutral and the closest IEM that I can hear with more similarities than differences to them are the VIVO XE800, or GR07's.
  
 .....Hope this helps.


----------



## thanderbird

1clearhead said:


> The Holy Serpent V9 was a good find at the time....like 2 years ago, but the detachable cable seemed to be defective even when I exchanged the whole unit for a new one. So, I gave them away. Now, the KO-STAR KHM-681 has the same housing structure as the first original Momentums and by changing to different vinyl pads and tweeking the drivers, I was able to get them to sound like the original ones. But, my new Chinese headphone finds are in another level and can easily top this older model.
> 
> 
> The ISK HF2010 are more warmer than neutral and the closest IEM that I can hear with more similarities than differences to them are the VIVO XE800, or GR07's.
> ...




tks clearhead , I appreciate your opinion .
isk 2011 is better than 2010?
else, it worth paying $ 180 in xduoo x3 + tk13 ​​?


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> The ISK HF2010 are more warmer than neutral and the closest IEM that I can hear with more similarities than differences to them are the VIVO XE800, or GR07's.
> 
> .....Hope this helps.


 
  
  
 Thank you, Clearhead! Somehow it's like GR07, that's a great news.


----------



## 1clearhead

thanderbird said:


> tks clearhead , I appreciate your opinion .
> isk 2011 is better than 2010?
> else, it worth paying $ 180 in xduoo x3 + tk13 ​​?


 
  
 ISK HP2011 are more neutral, while the ISK HF2010 are warmer. I won't say one is better than the other, but they easily can compliment each other with different types of genres. It's all about preference from this point on.


yangian said:


> Thank you, Clearhead! Somehow it's like GR07, that's a great news.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> ISK HP2011 are more neutral, while the ISK HF2010 are warmer. I won't say one is better than the other, but they easily can compliment each other with different types of genres. It's all about preference from this point on.


 
 ​
 Oh, 2011 is more neutral! How about soundstage compared with 2010?


----------



## amature101

Anyone using tfz series 5. Who knows how to mod the connector so that custom cable can be use.


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> ​
> Oh, 2011 is more neutral! How about soundstage compared with 2010?


 
  
 The ISK HP2011's soundstage is wide and clear with great extention on both ends. Has a natural airy life-like sound signature to them with excellent placement and transitioning of instruments and a feel of clarity and transparency to them. The ISK HF2010's soundstage is big and clear with a nice deep bass presence with excellent life-like vocals and crystal clear highs.
  
 .....Overall, the ISK HP2011's soundstage is wider, but not by much. It's all a matter of preference. They are both really good!


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> The ISK HP2011's soundstage is wide and clear with great extention on both ends. Has a natural airy life-like sound signature to them with excellent placement and transitioning of instruments and a feel of clarity and transparency to them. The ISK HF2010's soundstage is big and clear with a nice deep bass presence with excellent life-like vocals and crystal clear highs.
> 
> .....Overall, the ISK HP2011's soundstage is wider, but not by much. It's all a matter of preference. They are both really good!


 
  
 Thank you very much!


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Thank you very much!


 

 Glad to help.


----------



## blazinblazin

How good is TFZ Series 5 ??
  
 How good is it compared to Shure 535??


----------



## kimD

My S1 has ultimated mod. LOL
Sound cool, can't wait to try my incoming AK70


----------



## goodluck4u

s4tch said:


> alex cy said:
> 
> 
> > Just found good price on ebay for discontinued Dodocool BA+DA earphones, actually cheapest price for hybrid earphones -17.8$
> ...


 
  
 I think this is reasonable price  but BK35/the dodocool is too strong bass for me and then this iem seems only for basshead.
 Mine spend more than 75 hours to burn.  During 25 to 75 hours, BK35's signature is changing largely.  In particular expand a little bit soundstage and extend bass than the initial state.
  
 I know about plenty of under $30 class iems and this is one of the strongest bass iems under $30.
  
 Its bass quality is not tight


----------



## anticute

I received a package from Gearbest Friday, but couldn't pick it up at the post office until yesterday.
  
 It contained Somic V2 and some bluetooth thingies, Bluedio N2.
  
 Let's start with the Bluedio, 'cause that'll be quick. Very meh. Boomy, exaggerated bass, hollowed out mids, vocals sound like they are coming from inside a soup can. I didn't expect super SQ, more something that I could use while working out, but even with sort of low expectations, I'm disappointed, these really don't cut it..
  
 On to the Somic V2.
  
 Just to give some background: when it comes to over-ears, I've had the Takstar Pro80, which I liked a lot, and later upgraded to a pair of Soundmagic HP150, which I modded with a mod kit from True-Fi. They are awesome.
  
 Just for fun, I ordered the ISK HP2011 on @1clearhead's recommendation, since he said they were similar to Pro80, but maybe even a bit better.
  
 I don't have the Pro80 anymore (girlfriend fell in love with them), so I couldn't do an A/B, but from memory, I liked the Pro80 more than the ISK HP2011, but with a big reservation since I didn't have any higher tier stuff when I got the Pro80, which may have made me more picky. Because of that I don't want to bash the HP2011. The HP150 run circles around them, but that doesn't mean the HP2011 are bad, they are just not on the same level, which can't be expected either.
  
 Never having had any open cans, I ordered the Somic V2 just to try. I was expecting big soundstage, "thinner" sound than my closed cans, maybe a bit bass light. And sure, the V2 don't have the same sub bass foundation that the HP150 have, but I was actually surprised by how solid the low end felt compared to what I was expecting.
  
 I'm not good enough at judging headphones to feel comfortable with saying too much. like details on sound signature etc, yet. However, OOTB they are are actually very good. When I A/B'd the ISK HP2011 and the HP150, I clearly felt that the ISK HP2011 was a lower tier headphone, but the V2 didn't necessarily feel that much worse than the HP150 on a quick comparison. Different, sure, but the SQ, soundstage etc is really good, a LOT better than I was expecting for the $36 I paid (@George-gearbest posted a coupon code in the Somic thread, unfortunately expired yesteday..).
  
 I'll do some more A/B/C with the HP150 and ISK HP2011 and keep you guys updated, but if someone is interested in a pair of really good bang-for-the-buck open headphones, you might want to consider the V2.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks about info on Somic V2. If LZ A2S turns out "perfect" for my ears, then I`m thinking about jumping on Somic V2. Would be nice to compare with modified HD-681(red).


----------



## CB68

lurk650 said:


> MusicMaker T71 is only $45 and is a solid choice for your musical preference.




Thanks for the suggestion!  So different IEMs are definitely the way to go? Any recommended sellers?


----------



## crabdog

cb68 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Only place I can find t71 (apart from banned store) is Shenzen HCKexin. Had good experience with them in the past.


----------



## CB68

crabdog said:


> Only place I can find t71 (apart from banned store) is Shenzen HCKexin. Had good experience with them in the past.




Cheers, just found them!


----------



## CoiL

Is T71 really that good? I haven`t seen much praise over them, only from few ppl here. Isn`t BK50 with same price tag better choice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I doubt T71 can provide better resolution than BA+DD configuration, maybe same level but main difference will be high-mids and highs resolution and "separation" from rest frequencies.


----------



## CB68

Has anyone reviewed the T71? Can't find anything through the site search.

Anyone else got a take on T71 vs BK50 (or anything else)?

Cheers!


----------



## crabdog

cb68 said:


> Has anyone reviewed the T71? Can't find anything through the site search.
> 
> Anyone else got a take on T71 vs BK50 (or anything else)?
> 
> Cheers!


 
 I think @Lurk650 is the only one who has T71 so far and there are only a couple people with BK50 so you won't find much info on either of them yet.


----------



## CoiL

Well, if You consider BK50 an upgrade over HLSX808 (even in modified configuration), then it says quite a lot about them imo, plenty of impressions on 808.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Is T71 really that good? I haven`t seen much praise over them, only from few ppl here. Isn`t BK50 with same price tag better choice? :rolleyes:  I doubt T71 can provide better resolution than BA+DD configuration, maybe same level but main difference will be high-mids and highs resolution and "separation" from rest frequencies.




Only three people have ordered them on AE last I checked their site and I'm the only one who has posted about them


----------



## s4tch

goodluck4u said:


> I think this is reasonable price  but BK35/the dodocool is too strong bass for me and then this iem seems only for basshead.
> Mine spend more than 75 hours to burn.  During 25 to 75 hours, BK35's signature is changing largely.  In particular expand a little bit soundstage and extend bass than the initial state.
> 
> I know about plenty of under $30 class iems and this is one of the strongest bass iems under $30.
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


 thanks for the info. i read about these before buying, and i thought for ~17gbp, it well worth the gamble.
  
 btw what would be your suggestion for tight(er) bass, natural sound signature, small size, for rock/metal music, around ~50$?


----------



## zabada

s4tch said:


> thanks for the info. i read about these before buying, and i thought for ~17gbp, it well worth the gamble.
> 
> btw what would be your suggestion for tight(er) bass, natural sound signature, small size, for rock/metal music, around ~50$?



Magaosi (HLSX) BK50.


----------



## goodluck4u

s4tch said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wrote it is not tight but this is from my image.(sorry for posting inaccuracy comment )
  
 I checked some iems, Dulcimar, DZAT  DR-10. DR-20,BK35/w spin-fit ear-tips, KC-06A /w SO200 ear-tips
 KC06A is not strong bass but high resolution.
  
 KC06 /w SO200 : a little bit tighter, lighter sound and narrower soundstage than BK-35 
 BK-35 /w spinfit:  tighter bass and  wider soundstage than Dulcimer , DR-10, DR-20. 
 spin-fit ear tips create tighter sound and a little bit lesser bass. 
 Through this conformation, I understand spin-fit is very effective ear tips for BK 35/ the dodocool.


----------



## amature101

kimd said:


> My S1 has ultimated mod. LOL
> 
> Sound cool, can't wait to try my incoming AK70



 


Is that tfz series 1? How did you mod the connector?


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > My S1 has ultimated mod. LOL
> ...




Actually I'd replaced the whole cable and yesterday replaced the balanced jack


----------



## yawg

Hi,
  
 Quote:


amature101 said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > My S1 has ultimated mod. LOL
> ...


 
  
 What's that adaptor plug I see, the Viablue? What does it for you? Something to do with adjusting impedance?
  
 Thanks, Jörg.


----------



## kimD

yawg said:


> What's that adaptor plug I see, the Viablue? What does it for you? Something to do with adjusting impedance?
> 
> Thanks, Jörg.




Sorry that Viablue for 2.5mm adapter into 3.5mm single ended only


----------



## amature101

Did you remove the whole casing? Is this modification difficult?


----------



## crabdog

What the heck is this KZ ATR?  oO


----------



## Pastapipo

Just received the Vivo XE800, these are exceptionally good for their 25 dollar price tag. Need some burn in and some more listening before I can give proper impressions. Thanks for recommending these!


----------



## CoiL

Pastapipo, could You post (or send) me link where did You buy it from?


----------



## Saoshyant

Other than Yuin, are there any ear clips worth trying out? I know it's a seldom used format, but kind of curious if there are any floating around.


----------



## MuZo2

Did you get your cappuccino?


----------



## Saoshyant

MuZo2 I had ordered the Pudding, which should be delivered today. I'm hoping I have no issues.


----------



## MuZo2

Enjoy


----------



## Saoshyant

Great, now I want dessert.


----------



## loomisjohnson

pastapipo said:


> Just received the Vivo XE800, these are exceptionally good for their 25 dollar price tag. Need some burn in and some more listening before I can give proper impressions. Thanks for recommending these!


 

 will look forward to your impressions--i ordered some from the "original earphones" site on ali for $23. seller swears they're 100% legit--time will tell.


----------



## mebaali

Received TY Hi-Z 32 buds (bought from Penon Audio's aliex store), today.
  
 OOTB, with full foam cover, I find them to be too bright (very hot peaky treble) for my liking (there is also the issue of sibilance and bass liteness). Hope the harsh treble subsides with more usage (or my brain adjust to this sound signature).
  
 Source gear I have used: Fiio X1 LO + Topping NX 1 LG, songs (all in M4A 256 kbps) tested are Kavinsky's Protovision, Magic Dance's One Step Away, FM-84's Wild Ones, Electric Youth's Innerworld (whole album)


----------



## Khalid762

What is currently the best iem for under 50 USD which would last me long. Tired of iems that break in less than 6 months


----------



## blazinblazin

mebaali said:


> Received TY Hi-Z 32 buds (bought from Penon Audio's aliex store), today.
> 
> OOTB, with full foam cover, I find them to be too bright (very hot peaky treble) for my liking (there is also the issue of sibilance and bass liteness). Hope the harsh treble subsides with more usage (or my brain adjust to this sound signature).
> 
> Source gear I have used: Fiio X1 LO + Topping NX 1 LG, songs (all in M4A 256 kbps) tested are Kavinsky's Protovision, Magic Dance's One Step Away, FM-84's Wild Ones, Electric Youth's Innerworld (whole album)


 
  

  
  
 Actually this to me is like VE monk with more bass and bigger soundstage ~


----------



## ozkan

blazinblazin said:


> Actually this to me is like VE monk with more bass and bigger soundstage ~




Also better separation and clarity?


----------



## mebaali

blazinblazin said:


> Actually this to me is like VE monk with more bass~


 
 Surprisingly to my ears, VE Monks are, a bit too boomy (or echoish). Philips SHE3800 (bought for lowly US$ 3.21 shipped) is my favt (crystal clear sound with no peaky treble or boomy bass) among the the buds I own (BTW, I do not own [or tried] many buds), so far.


----------



## Lurk650

s4tch said:


> thanks for the info. i read about these before buying, and i thought for ~17gbp, it well worth the gamble.
> 
> btw what would be your suggestion for tight(er) bass, natural sound signature, small size, for rock/metal music, around ~50$?




Without a doubt the MusicMaker T71


----------



## blazinblazin

ozkan said:


> Also better separation and clarity?


 
  
 Better separation... to me clarity wise Monk > TY HI-Z > Monk+
  
 Old Monk should win on a slight margin for clarity.


----------



## CoiL

Interesting. I find M+ more clearer sounding than old monk


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> Interesting. I find M+ more clearer sounding than old monk


 

 i agree and this compromises on musicality


----------



## amature101

kimd said:


> Sorry that Viablue for 2.5mm adapter into 3.5mm single ended only


 
 Did you remove the whole casing? Is this modification difficult?


----------



## bhazard

Vivo XE800 is such a good deal for $25. $99 level of performance for sure. Glad they're making a comeback/gaining popularity.


----------



## slowpickr

bhazard said:


> Vivo XE800 is such a good deal for $25. $99 level of performance for sure. Glad they're making a comeback/gaining popularity.


 
 Sorry if I missed it, but don't these have the same drivers at the GR07BE?


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> I received a package from Gearbest Friday, but couldn't pick it up at the post office until yesterday.
> 
> It contained Somic V2 and some bluetooth thingies, Bluedio N2.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice review, but I wouldn't necessarily say that the HP150 would run circles around the HP2011 and clearly more details is essential for a better description on your pretty extensive review. The Pro 80's are more efficient, but the HP2011's are more neutral with a wider soundstage. And, I have both to prove that theory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course, modding the Pro 80's will definitely be an improvement, which I didn't have to do with the HP2011's. Really, I don't mean to bash!......but more details would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a lighter note, can you show some picks on the mod you are referring to with HP150 and the mod kit from True-Fi, or a link to their website? .....Thanks in advance.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but don't these have the same drivers at the GR07BE?




There's speculations that they do but they doesn't sound very similar to my ears. 

That being said neither does the AN16 (compared to the Gr07be) but they definitely uses the same drivers.....


----------



## peter123

Deleted because my post apparently was breaking Head-fi regulations.


----------



## Hisoundfi

1clearhead, 

No offense but I agree with peter123 to a certain extent. People aren't mad at you for sharing impressions, that's fine. What I think gets under people's skin is reading many of your impressions which I don't necessarily agree with, then read you criticise others for thinking there's gear better than what you own. Let's keep this open to everyone's opinion. We all like headphones, so let's let everyone on here have an opinion whether it's what we consider to be a trusted one or not. 

Cheers


----------



## yawg

hisoundfi said:


> @1clearhead,
> 
> No offense but I agree with @peter123 to a certain extent. People aren't mad at you for sharing impressions, that's fine. What I think gets under people's skin is reading many of your impressions which I don't necessarily agree with, then read you criticise others for thinking there's gear better than what you own. Let's keep this open to everyone's opinion. We all like headphones, so let's let everyone on here have an opinion whether it's what we consider to be a trusted one or not.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Totally agree. For example: I like my TY HI-Z cheapos a lot but some other user who just got them complained about them to be harsh. Now I could tell him I have a super-duper Hifi and know and hear more - I don't.
  
 Just try to read between the lines here and you'll get a decent opinion for your own self. Plus these are mainly cheap products we are talking about, who knows how sound signatures differ from one set to the other in the same series?
  
 Take it easy everybody ...


----------



## ozkan

bhazard said:


> Vivo XE800 is such a good deal for $25. $99 level of performance for sure. Glad they're making a comeback/gaining popularity.




Where is that price? Sorry but I couldn't find any seller at $25.Can you please share the link?


----------



## MuZo2

Check in vivo xe800 thread.


----------



## ozkan

muzo2 said:


> Check in vivo xe800 thread.




I recently checked the aliexpress link but actually I don't think they are the genuine ones.


----------



## MuZo2

Someone also posted eBay link there.


----------



## r2muchstuff

Dunu DN C60II.
  
 See:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/740392/dunu-dn-c60ii-clip-on-style-powerful-bass-hyper-sound-earphones-anyone
  
 Discontinued?
  
 Short cable, I added a KZ extension cable.  Comfortable with swing our ear piece.
  
 38 Ohm.
  
 r2


----------



## Alex CY

lurk650 said:


> Without a doubt the MusicMaker T71


 
 Do you think there is any difference between MM T61 and T71?


----------



## Alex CY

ozkan said:


> Where is that price? Sorry but I couldn't find any seller at $25.Can you please share the link?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection/435


----------



## Waqar

alex cy said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection/435



Thanks for the link just bhought one gonna order a second one as backup i think.


----------



## Hisoundfi

My set of the TFZ lineup has arrived in Chicago, I should be receiving these in the next couple of days. I'm really excited about these things! I've heard positive feedback from just about everyone who's tried them, especially the series 3 and series 5.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> My set of the TFZ lineup has arrived in Chicago, I should be receiving these in the next couple of days. I'm really excited about these things! I've heard positive feedback from just about everyone who's tried them, especially the series 3 and series 5.


 

 Well this should make your wait easier I think 
  

  

  

  

  

  
The TFZ Series 3 and 5 are just straight up bonkers. And I mean that in the best way possible. They have opened my eyes to what naturally warm sounding dynamic driver iems SHOULD sound like. All three are fantastic but I would say the Series 3 or 5 are where the special sauce is at IMO.

 I would say that the LZ A2S and TFZ series are the new standards for what you can get for <100 dollars these days. Along with the Havi B3 Pro 1 of course


----------



## loomisjohnson

lurk650 said:


> Without a doubt the MusicMaker T71


 

 lurk, you're my man but i'd hate to be your girlfriend--you fall in love way too easy...


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> lurk, you're my man but i'd hate to be your girlfriend--you fall in love way too easy...




Haha I do but for his criteria I have no doubts they fit it.


----------



## Lurk650

alex cy said:


> Do you think there is any difference between MM T61 and T71?




I would have to read more, AE review says the TW1 can be a bit bright, I think I may have read that on here too. The T71 aren't bright to my ears, which are sensitive


----------



## starcraft2

redjohn456 said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > My set of the TFZ lineup has arrived in Chicago, I should be receiving these in the next couple of days. I'm really excited about these things! I've heard positive feedback from just about everyone who's tried them, especially the series 3 and series 5.
> ...


 
  
 I have ordered the LZ A2s. I hope I enjoy them. The Havi are also very good and I love to ear them. They can really overwhelm you but they are hard to pair and tend go get picky with the music they´re playing.
  
 Anyway, I don´t think I will order these but they look very bulky. How do they fit compared to the b3?


----------



## CB68

OK, so MusicMaker T71 (£36), have been recommended; would picking up a Topping NX1 be a worthwhile investment (currently £22 on Amazon UK), or should I invest in a better DAP (over the Benjie S5 I have)? Total available budget is £90/$115.

Cheers!


----------



## RedJohn456

starcraft2 said:


> I have ordered the LZ A2s. I hope I enjoy them. The Havi are also very good and I love to ear them. They can really overwhelm you but they are hard to pair and tend go get picky with the music they´re playing.
> 
> Anyway, I don´t think I will order these but they look very bulky. How do they fit compared to the b3?


 

 Actually thats the thing, they fit better than the Havi. The TFZ Series 1 is one of THE comfiest iems I have tried to date. The Series 3 and 5 are a bit larger, but I can still sleep on my side while wearing them. While they are not quite flush as the Vsonic VSD3, they are still quite ergonomic, and I would recommend them based on ergonomics and comfort alone.
  
 They also sound pretty darn good 
  
 To be honest, the more experienced I get with gears, the more my previous notions erode. I would have sworn up and down the street that the Havi sounds night and day better with an amplifier vs just my phone, or that they are super picky about source, but I find that they sound really darn good out of my phone and to be honest they sound good out of everything I have dac/amp wise. Thats not taking into account better sounding dacs ofc, that goes without saying.
  
 And the A2S is what the A3 SHOULD have been IMO. Tip rolling was quite helpful for me in terms of getting a seal that gave me the most balanced presentation. That review will be dropping soon as well


----------



## amature101

redjohn456 said:


> Well this should make your wait easier I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 did you paint the earphone?


----------



## amature101

starcraft2 said:


> I have ordered the LZ A2s. I hope I enjoy them. The Havi are also very good and I love to ear them. They can really overwhelm you but they are hard to pair and tend go get picky with the music they´re playing.
> 
> Anyway, I don´t think I will order these but they look very bulky. How do they fit compared to the b3?


 
 did you paint the earphone?


----------



## RedJohn456

amature101 said:


> did you paint the earphone?


 

 no, its one of the color choices offered by TFZ


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> Pastapipo, could You post (or send) me link where did You buy it from?




I got them from here:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.81.PBFK8K

I can't guarantee that these are real since I've never heard the $100 Vivo XE800, but if they are fake, someone sure put a lot of effort in them. 
From the sound to the little V on the tip, it's all paid attention to.


----------



## audio123

Lza2 or lza2s is more organic and shines in upper mids


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Nice review, but I wouldn't necessarily say that the HP150 would run circles around the HP2011 and clearly more details is essential for a better description on your pretty extensive review. The Pro 80's are more efficient, but the HP2011's are more neutral with a wider soundstage. And, I have both to prove that theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you have the HP150? 
  
 The tru-fi mod has it's own thread - http://www.head-fi.org/t/803137/soundmagic-hp-100-tru-fi-speakers-mod-from-packdemon-sensational-refinement
  
 Don't know how you propose to "prove" something like that, but if you care to try, I'll be more than interested in your method.
  
 Anyway. Comparing the HP2011 to the HP150 just isn't very fair, since the HP150 is on a whole different level IMO. Clarity, separation, soundstage, you name it. From the top of my head, I can't think of anything, really, where the HP2011 can compete. Just my opinion, of course, feel free to do your own comparison between them and disagree with me. I would be very interested in reading your comparison between them.
  
 I make no claims of being a super reviewer, my ears aren't even close to the ones of some people here, but to MY ears, the HP2011 are okay, but nothing too spectacular. To those same ears, the HP150 are amazing. If you think the HP2011 can compete, the more power to you, you just saved about a hundred bucks.
  
 As I said - I didn't want to go into details after such a quick listen, but I might give some more impressions when I've had some more time with the V2.


----------



## bhazard

Little Dot MK II Review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/little-dot-mk-ii/reviews/16416


----------



## 1clearhead

hisoundfi said:


> @1clearhead,
> 
> No offense but I agree with @peter123 to a certain extent. People aren't mad at you for sharing impressions, that's fine. What I think gets under people's skin is reading many of your impressions *which I don't necessarily agree with, then read you criticise others for thinking there's gear better than what you own*. Let's keep this open to everyone's opinion. We all like headphones, so let's let everyone on here have an opinion whether it's what we consider to be a trusted one or not.
> 
> Cheers


 
 It's all good 'Hisoundfi'.....We all agree to disagree, not just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's all just keep moving along, its all been seddled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





yawg said:


> Totally agree. For example: *I like my TY HI-Z cheapos a lot but some other user who just got them complained about them to be harsh*. Now I could tell him I have a super-duper Hifi and know and hear more - I don't.
> 
> Just try to read between the lines here and you'll get a decent opinion for your own self. *Plus these are mainly cheap products we are talking about, who knows how sound signatures differ from one set to the other in the same series?*
> 
> Take it easy everybody ...


 
  
 Yea, I saw that too.....Thanks for your comments and help. Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

anticute said:


> Do you have the HP150?
> 
> The tru-fi mod has it's own thread - http://www.head-fi.org/t/803137/soundmagic-hp-100-tru-fi-speakers-mod-from-packdemon-sensational-refinement
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your reply! I didn't really mean to bash, I was just more curious of the sound signature you were inquiring about coming from your HP150.
  
 .....Can the HP150 still be bought today? And how much do they go for?


----------



## ustinj

hisoundfi said:


> My set of the TFZ lineup has arrived in Chicago, I should be receiving these in the next couple of days. I'm really excited about these things! I've heard positive feedback from just about everyone who's tried them, especially the series 3 and series 5.


 
  
 I really enjoy mine, I think they come very close to my Arias. *I look forward to your thoughts... I initially didn't like them, but they really grow on you*. They're more tilted towards the bass, but *with mods they are pretty neutral*. I think the mids are better pulled off on the TFZ at moderate-high volumes, and with harakiri mod the bass is just perfect. Aria gets the upper hand in treble extension though.


----------



## Lurker258

redjohn456 said:


> Well this should make your wait easier I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Could you give short comparison between the 3 and 5. I'm looking for a good IEM with V-shaped signature atm. I can get the 3 for 45usd and the 5 for 60usd. Is it worth paying extra for the 5?


----------



## leobigfield

ustinj said:


> I really enjoy mine, I think they come very close to my Arias. *I look forward to your thoughts... I initially didn't like them, but they really grow on you*. They're more tilted towards the bass, but *with mods they are pretty neutral*. I think the mids are better pulled off on the TFZ at moderate-high volumes, and with harakiri mod the bass is just perfect. Aria gets the upper hand in treble extension though.




How does these mods work?


----------



## ustinj

leobigfield said:


> How does these mods work?


 
 The mod I've done is very simple.
  
 I've only done one mod -- the "harakiri" mod (Japanese Seppuku reference). This involves poking a thin needle into the bass port, puncturing a film that is just below the shell surface. Once the needle penetrates the thin film, you'll feel it and you can stop there. If you go further, you risk hitting the driver as well. It's really not that hard to do, it's easy to go slow and stop right after you break the film. *This mod decreases the bass. Stock tuning, these are pretty bassy and definitely a good bit above neutral. Opening a small hole in the film lets air to escape the back of the housing, which will result in more neutral/natural bass levels.*
  
 Another mod, which I have not done, is removing the filter from the iem. You just lift the silver plate on the nozzle, and underneath there's a foam (HifiMan) filter. Just remove it and put the silver grill back on. *This makes them more treble forward*. I prefer to avoid sibilance or shoutiness so I left this alone.
  
 There's also another mod which involves venting the actual tip... didn't bother to do that because it seems complicated, but the user said *after he did all of these mods, they're so good that he's selling his Andromeda.*
  
 If you're interested in reading more discussion about the TFZ 5 you can search up "tfz endgame" on google


----------



## SomeGuyDude

lurker258 said:


> Could you give short comparison between the 3 and 5. I'm looking for a good IEM with V-shaped signature atm. I can get the 3 for 45usd and the 5 for 60usd. Is it worth paying extra for the 5?


 
  
 The 5 is godlike. speaking as having owned $500+ IEMs and sampled a bunch? These are giant killers.


----------



## crabdog

someguydude said:


> The 5 is godlike. speaking as having owned $500+ IEMs and sampled a bunch? These are giant killers.


 
 Hmm I've been tempted by the TFZ since they first showed up. IIRC the first couple people said they were a basshead IEM (series 1) which made me lose interest but lately the impressions have mostly all been very positive. Now I'm trying to decide between Series 5 and SIMGOT EN700....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Hmm I've been tempted by the TFZ since they first showed up. IIRC the first couple people said they were a basshead IEM (series 1) which made me lose interest but lately the impressions have mostly all been very positive. Now I'm trying to decide between Series 5 and SIMGOT EN700....


 
  
 I believe the Series 3 is a basshead IEM but the 5 is definitely not. It's warm, yes, but not basshead at all. I admit I like warmer, bassier headphones in general (M100, Momentum, Nighthawk), but these are not big and boomy. Just full and lush. I'm done shopping for IEMs, I'm only here to chitchat.


----------



## leobigfield

ustinj said:


> The mod I've done is very simple.
> 
> I've only done one mod -- the "harakiri" mod (Japanese Seppuku reference). This involves poking a thin needle into the bass port, puncturing a film that is just below the shell surface. Once the needle penetrates the thin film, you'll feel it and you can stop there. If you go further, you risk hitting the driver as well. It's really not that hard to do, it's easy to go slow and stop right after you break the film. *This mod decreases the bass. Stock tuning, these are pretty bassy and definitely a good bit above neutral. Opening a small hole in the film lets air to escape the back of the housing, which will result in more neutral/natural bass levels.*
> 
> ...


 
  


someguydude said:


> I believe the Series 3 is a basshead IEM but the 5 is definitely not. It's warm, yes, but not basshead at all. I admit I like warmer, bassier headphones in general (M100, Momentum, Nighthawk), but these are not big and boomy. Just full and lush. I'm done shopping for IEMs, I'm only here to chitchat.


 
  
 Chooo chooo!! 

 Keep the impressions coming guys!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

leobigfield said:


> Chooo chooo!!
> 
> Keep the impressions coming guys!


 
 I will say, if you're modding it that much, you can probably find something better. To ME? It doesn't need mods. But if folks think it does, they can find something brighter out there.


----------



## CoiL

redjohn456 said:


> And the A2S is what the A3 SHOULD have been IMO. Tip rolling was quite helpful for me in terms of getting a seal that gave me the most balanced presentation. That review will be dropping soon as well


 
 Good to hear that. Ordered A2S also for 49€ ;P Can`t wait for them to arrive! Question though - do You consider A2S overall better over TFZ s3&s5 ? Series 5 seem to be needing modification for sure and messing with 80$ IEM with "dangerous" mods is too much imho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 


coil said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > All three are fantastic but I would say the Series 3 or 5 are where the special sauce is at IMO.
> ...


----------



## MuZo2

Congrats crabdog for making to front page.


----------



## Lurker258

Okay apparently I confused the **** out of a seller on AE and now I got the TFZ 5 for 45 bucks.


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> Series 5 seem to be needing modification for sure and messing with 80$ IEM with "dangerous" mods is too much imho


 


> Originally Posted by *crabdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide between Series 5 and SIMGOT EN700....


 


lurker258 said:


> Okay apparently I confused the **** out of a seller on AE and now I got the TFZ 5 for 45 bucks.


 
 Hope You know how to modify them, unless You are "basshead":


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
Series 5 Stock (green) vs Shozy Zero

  
Series 5 Modded (green) vs Shozy

  
*S5 vs S3 *
*Stock - red is S3 *

  
*Modded (red is S3)*

  
  





ustinj said:


> ...but the user said *after he did all of these mods, they're so good that he's selling his Andromeda.*


 
 Really? Could You please refer to that user post? Link? What gear he uses? 
 I *reallllly* doubt modded TFZ S5 is better than andromeda
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Quote:


someguydude said:


> The *5 is godlike*. speaking as having owned $500+ IEMs and sampled a bunch? *These are giant killers*.



 Now I think I remember why I didn`t follow much Your impressions and reviews. Audio world is subjective though. 
 Glad they fit Your preferences and prefer them over 500$ IEM`s... but please...


----------



## crabdog

@MuZo2 thanks. It gave me quite a surprise this morning.
  
@SomeGuyDude thanks for the info. I also like warmer and bassier signatures so have added S5 to my wishlist.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> Pastapipo, could You post (or send) me link where did You buy it from?


 
  
  
 Quote:


pastapipo said:


> I got them from here:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.81.PBFK8K
> 
> I can't guarantee that these are real since I've never heard the $100 Vivo XE800, but if they are fake, someone sure put a lot of effort in them.
> From the sound to the little V on the tip, it's all paid attention to.


 
  
 I bought from this seller too when they were $29.90 about 4 months ago. After hearing this beauty I thought to myself "_I wonder what else these Chinese can make?_"... which led me to this thread... which led me to being poorer... and going without food.... BUT TOTALLY HAPPY!!!


----------



## CoiL

Btw, Magaosi BK50 is down to 39$. It`s getting really SQ/price war out there... first A2S with great deal, XE800, now BK50. Crazy IEM days...


----------



## waveriderhawaii

coil said:


> Btw, Magaosi BK50 is down to 39$. It`s getting really SQ/price war out there... first A2S with great deal, XE800, now BK50. Crazy IEM days...


 
  
  
 Epic price. Great earphone. Highly recommended.


----------



## ustinj

coil said:


> Hope You know how to modify them, unless You are "basshead":
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 I am really not allowed to link it here on HF. It will probably get delted immediately, just google "tfz endgame" and you'll find it rather easily


----------



## ustinj

I wouldn't say the TFZ 5 is a 'basshead' IEM, but very close to being so. It is on the borderline of basshead and just being thick in bass.


----------



## CoiL

Thats why I used " " marks for "basshead". Most users seem to think of them as bassy headphones in stock configuration though, at least from what I have read.


ustinj said:


> > I am really not allowed to link it here on HF. It will probably get delted immediately, just google "tfz endgame" and you'll find it rather easily


 
 Did already but couldn`t find that "andromeda statement".


----------



## ustinj

coil said:


> Thats why I used " " marks for "basshead". Most users seem to think of them as bassy headphones in stock configuration though, at least from what I have read.
> Did already but couldn`t find that "andromeda statement".


 
 Post #94, 8th paragraph!


----------



## CoiL

M`kay... seems that even ClieOS thinks about S5 very good. Damn You cheap chinese IEM manufacturers! -.- Now I`m really interested about modded S5 -.- Though, there are other "andromeda statements" too:


> Had these burn in about 72 hrs straight and did the mod with a plastic toothpick (not sure if it punctured anything but seemed to have done the trick). They sound so much better now, the bass got tighter and not completely overwhelming anymore. I'm really digging these. especially for hiphop and edm. With that said, *a/b with andromeda, it just doesn't have the clarity/musicality/sparkle that andromeda has*. I still don't think they are in the same class, but for the price these are great, fantastic if the durability is good.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, as my Rose Pudding has arrived and I've spent a little time picking out the cable to use as well as tips, I can say given my experience with the Rose Mojito, I really wasn't expecting the bass the Pudding has.  It can give some classic basshead IEMs a good run for their money, but I don't feel like I'm listening to the rest of the spectrum through a veil.  I've tested it with some orchestral and classical piano, both sounded good but I could tell those genres weren't this IEM's specialty.  I will say for any fans of Radiohead, this IEM to me sounds lovely.  I don't really want to give actual impressions as of yet as I'm really only an hour or so in on listening, but there's some true promise here.


----------



## stilleh

Be gentle now guys. I have just posted my first real review here on headfi. Was for Brainwavz S5 and It can be found here http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/16419


----------



## crabdog

@stilleh good job on the review! I'm currently testing the Jive and am a bit on the fence about them at the moment but will see after proper burn.


----------



## stilleh

crabdog said:


> @stilleh good job on the review! I'm currently testing the Jive and am a bit on the fence about them at the moment but will see after proper burn.


 
 Thanks. Hopefully I´ll improve with experience (atleast that´s what I tell my wife...) . Nice to have the first one out of the way.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm still slightly hesitant about doing my first review.  I think I have 2 that I'm planning on doing in the near future, just have to get myself to put in the time and get it done.


----------



## mochill

Got news that tfz series3 and 5 will get upgraded cables soon


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> Got news that tfz series3 and 5 will get upgraded cables soon


 

 u diying mate?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Edifier H850 review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/edifier-h850-hi-fi-over-ear-monitor-audiophile-headphones-black/reviews/16420


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> @stilleh
> good job on the review! I'm currently testing the Jive and am a bit on the fence about them at the moment but will see after proper burn.







stilleh said:


> Be gentle now guys. I have just posted my first real review here on headfi. Was for Brainwavz S5 and It can be found here http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/16419




I still need to do the S5 review. Hopefully this Friday after I get my new Internet installed. My Jives just shipped today so will be here tomorrow


----------



## robervaul

LZ-A3s
 I liked the new color.


----------



## audio123

robervaul said:


> LZ-A3s
> I liked the new color.


 

 matte black?


----------



## MuZo2

With every iteration prices go up.


----------



## Tonx

Got my LZ O3A, Joyroom e103 and Hotfi Z800 (it was Zyin Z800 before) - http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-In-Ear-Monitor-stereo-Earphones-3-5mm-MIC-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-for/1922340_32660388672.html. 
 LZ is good for it's price, sound signature reminds me of my bosshifi b3. I don't know why but it brings to mind the word "vintage". Warm and soft sound. 
With Joyroom e103 I'm a little surprised, with the price of 12-13$ it have the SQ comparable with LZ. I would say there isn't any warmth at all. 
 And this Hotfi sounds very muddy, maybe later sound will be better, if not - Z800 have very cheap bad sounding drivers. Or it need some vent holes. We will see.
 Now patiently (patiently?! who am I kidding?)  waiting vor Vyrus.
  
 Sorry for my English, I hope at least someone will understand what I've written


----------



## audio123

tonx said:


> Got my LZ O3A, Joyroom e103 and Hotfi Z800 (it was Zyin Z800 before) - http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-In-Ear-Monitor-stereo-Earphones-3-5mm-MIC-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-for/1922340_32660388672.html.
> LZ is good for it's price, sound signature reminds me of my bosshifi b3. I don't know why but it brings to mind the word "vintage". Warm and soft sound.
> With Joyroom e103 I'm a little surprised, with the price of 12-13$ it have the SQ comparable with LZ. I would say there isn't any warmth at all.
> And this Hotfi sounds very muddy, maybe later sound will be better, if not - Z800 have very cheap bad sounding drivers. Or it need some vent holes. We will see.
> ...


 

 yes i understand dont worry. so lz is yr favourite?
 i am waiting for the vyrus too!


----------



## Saoshyant

Tonx With the Z800, if it never improves you can always just take it apart to examine it.


----------



## Tonx

audio123 said:


> yes i understand dont worry. so lz is yr favourite?
> i am waiting for the vyrus too!


 
  
 It's hard to say. I think at the moment Bosshifi B3 > LZ. Bosshifi has a little more details and a little less subbass.
 Bosshifi B3( warm, a bit dark sound, but not for bassheads)> Tennmak Pro (very clear and loud sound, lacks a bit of bass) = Joyroom (clear, "cold" sound,  balanced. Better for electronic music in all forms) = LZ ( warm, balanced, less detailed than B B3 and Pro)
  
 I will use Bosshifi (with Meizu tips) and Joyroom (With Rock Zircon tips) for now.


----------



## audio123

tonx said:


>


 

 looks like in terms of resolution, piano is the best?


----------



## Tonx

saoshyant said:


> @Tonx With the Z800, if it never improves you can always just take it apart to examine it.


 
 Z800 looks exactly like Kinera BD05. Hotfi shop even use photos of Kinera.
  
Hotfi - http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-In-Ear-Monitor-stereo-Earphones-3-5mm-MIC-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-for/1922340_32660388672.html. 
  
Kinera - https://world.taobao.com/item/525457247205.htm
  
 Earphones was in Kinera case


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> LZ-A3s
> 
> I liked the new color.




Oops feel like wanna spend money again


----------



## Tonx

audio123 said:


> looks like in terms of resolution, piano is the best?


 
 I don't have Piano
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't get me wrong, Pro is great, I just wish they were more balanced ( in that case it will be even better than Bosshifi). They are great for people who like bright sound.
I hope that Vyrus will be better than all my current iem's


----------



## Tonx

Any recommendations on 2xDD iem's?


----------



## mochill

audio123 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Got news that tfz series3 and 5 will get upgraded cables soon
> ...


information from penonaudio, he said they will be releasing and upgraded cable version soon


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> information from penonaudio, he said they will be releasing and upgraded cable version soon


 

 niceeee great news!


----------



## Zuetsu

mochill said:


> information from penonaudio, he said they will be releasing and upgraded cable version soon


 
 Did he also tell you how it will be different from the current cable?


----------



## mochill

No he didn't


----------



## yawg

Hi,
  
 I have a question about impedance. The BossHifi B8 headphones sound very dynamic directly connected to my
 Nokia N8, it appears that the N8 has a great DAC and good amp built-in.

 I've got a refurb FiiO E7 from FiiO via Ali. When I try to use it as a booster amp, connected to the N8
 and my B8 connected to the FiiO the volume is still less than when I connect my HP directly
 to the N8. What gives? The output of the FiiO is maxxed out (40 on the display).

 Has this something to do with the impedance of the HPs? When I connect my FiiO E7
 as a DAC to the N8 via USB I can listen much louder out of the E7 but dynamics are notably less
 than when I connect the HP directly to the Nokia.
  
 Would dynamics improve if I use some of those impedance converter/adapter plugs which I saw on AE?
 What do they do?
  
 I asked FiiO some time ago via their seller's page on Ali but they never replied. I'd be very thankful if
 somebody could tell me more about this problem. As it is now the E7 is useless with my B8 HPs.
  
 Thank you. Cheers, Jörg.


----------



## leobigfield

Guys, has anyone heard about the Colorfly C200? Seems a nice option for the price! I had a CK4+ back some time and they really sounded good!
  
*Specification:*
 Master chip: JZ4760
 DAC chip: ESS Colorfly customization Level
 Maximum memory: 64GB Micro SD card
 THD distortion: PO <0.0012% (A weight)
 SNR: PO> 109dB
 Earphone output power: 80mW (32Ω)
 Frequency range: 20-20kHz
 Supported formats: DSD / DFF / FLAC / APE / WAV / CUE / MP3
 Screen Size: 2.6 inch 320 * 240
 USB function: USB DAC / USB DATA / CHARGE
 Volume Step: 1/2/5%
 Favorites: Support
 Level Meter: Support
 Size: 64 * 110 * 19mm
 Weight: 160g
 Output interface: headphone + Line output
 System: Style Pro V1.0
 Positioning: entry level, fashion, the younger generation, street style
  
*Package:*
 Colorfly C200 Music Player
 Micro USB
 2 screen protector
 User manual
  
   
  
  

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Colorfly-C200-32bit-192kHz-DSD-High-Quality-Pocket-Music-Player/32677295597.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.57.eBaDPR


----------



## bartzky

yawg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about impedance. The BossHifi B8 headphones sound very dynamic directly connected to my
> 
> ...



The impedance is not to blame in this case.
The problem seems to be the low gain of just +4 dB when using the FiiO's line-in. This obviously means the signal of the N8 should be at least 4 dB louder when passed through the FiiO. Hence this doesn't seem to be true in your case, I guess it might be a problem of input-clipping when using the N8 in combination with the FiiO (the E7 starts input-clipping at about 1.25 V RMS).

Edit: Afaik the maxxed out volume should be 60 not 40. So maybe that's the problem


----------



## anticute

tonx said:


> Any recommendations on 2xDD iem's?


 
 Hate to be repetitive, but Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## B9Scrambler

tonx said:


> Any recommendations on 2xDD iem's?




- Havi B3 Pro 1
- JVC HA-FXT90 or maybe the FXT100/200 followups (haven't heard them so reading up is advised)
- NarMoo S1 or W1M


----------



## yangian

tonx said:


> Any recommendations on 2xDD iem's?


 
  
  
 KEF M200


----------



## yawg

bartzky said:


> The impedance is not to blame in this case.
> The problem seems to be the low gain of just +4 dB when using the FiiO's line-in. This obviously means the signal of the N8 should be at least 4 dB louder when passed through the FiiO. Hence this doesn't seem to be true in your case, I guess it might be a problem of input-clipping when using the N8 in combination with the FiiO (the E7 starts input-clipping at about 1.25 V RMS).
> 
> Edit: Afaik the maxxed out volume should be 60 not 40. So maybe that's the problem


 

 The problem is not the minor volume when using the E7 as a booster amp as in that case the direct approach, i.e. NOT using the E7 is superior.
  
 The problem is when I connect the E7 via USB as a DAC/amp the volume is much higher but dynamics are still less than when connected directly to the N8. That means the E7 can play louder that way but the sound is compressed, less dynamics than when connected directly w/o the E7.
  
 Could an impedance adaptor plug make any difference? What are they for, anyway?? Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The TFZ series 5 is legit awesomesauce. 

Big bass, big Soundstage. 

The bass comes from the center of the earth's crust, and still retains a nice amount of separation and sparkle. 

Highly recommended basshead meets audiophile IEM


----------



## ustinj

*I have a TFZ 5 review up if anyone wants more detailed impressions i had. *Of course, I don't like the reviews where the reviewer just flat out raves and says theyre amazing without detailing the cons. The TFZ 5 is awesome but it has its caveats.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ustinj said:


> *I have a TFZ 5 review up if anyone wants more detailed impressions i had.* Of course, I don't like the reviews where the reviewer just flat out raves and says theyre amazing without detailing the cons. The TFZ 5 is awesome but it has its caveats.


I gotta ask, was this post a cheap shot towards me or the reviews I write? 

Just wondering


----------



## audio123

Tfz series 5 is an all rounder iem. Good extension on both ends. Honestly, I cannot find any cons given its price. Well, if you compare it to Zeus by Empire Ears, the series 5 is very mediocre but that comparison should not be made to start off with.


----------



## ustinj

hisoundfi said:


> I gotta ask, was this post a cheap shot towards me or the reviews I write?
> 
> Just wondering


 
 no, i had no one particular in mind when i wrote that. i just believe that very few, if any, reviews should be entirely positive... especially for the "giant killer" iems, something that is all too present when it comes to hypes like these. In other words, some tend to overlook the cons of things when they're a super good value. 
  
  


audio123 said:


> Tfz series 5 is an all rounder iem. Good extension on both ends. Honestly, I cannot find any cons given its price. Well, if you compare it to Zeus by Empire Ears, the series 5 is very mediocre but that comparison should not be made to start off with.


 
  
 i found the top end extension a little mediocre, but the sub bass extension was really first-class. very good to hear though that it is a positive impression


----------



## thanderbird

I'm looking for ear basshead and more soundstage . which item would meet my expectations ?


----------



## audio123

thanderbird said:


> I'm looking for ear basshead and more soundstage . which item would meet my expectations ?


what is your iem now? I would recommend tfz series 1


----------



## thanderbird

audio123 said:


> what is your iem now? I would recommend tfz series 1




I have used these:

**** ue
**** vt 66
bk35
monk plus
moxpad x3

I bought the tk13 ​​, but still not arrived.


----------



## mebaali

Update on TY Hi-Z 32 buds - With over 20 hours of usage, I guess, my ears/brain have adjusted to its sound signature.
  
 These are to me, the most detail oriented buds that I have in my small collection of buds. Treble is still a bit edgy but the sibilance that I had experienced earlier seems to have reduced (or I do not notice it anymore).


----------



## ld100

Two questions for the thread readers and way too many pages to search:
  
 1. Is there a Shure 215 killer in a $50 dollars range out there? 
  
 2. Is there a great double, triple Chinese IEM under $70-$80 dollars?
  
 Greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## AudioDHD

ld100 said:


> Two questions for the thread readers and way too many pages to search:
> 
> 1. Is there a Shure 215 killer in a $50 dollars range out there?
> 
> ...




SE215 killer under $50 ? Possibly HLSX 808s and BK50 depending on your signature preference. For $70-80 Id be looking at LZ A2S or TK13 for another $10..

Another gem is the Shozy Zero $60 and 
TFZ Series 5 for $75.

Cant go wrong with any of these.


----------



## 1clearhead

mebaali said:


> Update on TY Hi-Z 32 buds - With over 20 hours of usage, I guess, my ears/brain have adjusted to its sound signature.
> 
> These are to me, the most detail oriented buds that I have in my small collection of buds. Treble is still a bit edgy but the sibilance that I had experienced earlier seems to have reduced (or I do not notice it anymore).


 
 Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 .....I use them without the foam giving me such a good balance and wide sound stage signature with great "life-like" vocals. Epic earbuds!


----------



## blazinblazin

Yeah i like the TY Hi-Z 32 buds. I use them with doughnut foam.
  
 First time I tried Monk I was like wow-ed by it then the Monk plus came... I was a little disappointed by the sound and the fact that they don't produce the Monk first version anymore.
  
 Then came TY Hi-Z, I was wow-ed by it again. Probably the type of sound that I preferred.


----------



## mebaali

1clearhead said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are right! To me, Soundstage width and detail retrieval are the best features of these buds. Loving it.
  
 Would you say Edifier H180 or 185 will complement these buds (kinda sidegrade) ?
  
 (BTW, both these are in my radar for sometime. With Edi H180 having custom mods via Edimun and Redemun which are raved by users who bought it, I am very tempted to tryout one of these in their original version)


----------



## Pastapipo

Wrote my impressions of the XE800 here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/vivo-xe800/reviews/16422


----------



## kimD

Wow seem very good for Tennmak Piano, will get it soon


----------



## 1clearhead

mebaali said:


> You are right! To me, Soundstage width and detail retrieval are the best features of these buds. Loving it.
> 
> Would you say Edifier H180 or 185 will complement these buds (kinda sidegrade) ?
> 
> (BTW, both these are in my radar for sometime. With Edi H180 having custom mods via Edimun and Redemun which are raved by users who bought it, I am very tempted to tryout one of these in their original version)


 

 The H185 are great with the foam installed (never tried it without), and compliment the TY Hi-Z, as well. But, the VE MONKS are in the same level with the Hi-Z's, in my opinion.
  
 .....never tried the H180's, though now I'm curious and eager to listen to them now that you mentioned "custom mods", etc.....


----------



## Saoshyant

Just a heads up.  For anyone with a balanced setup and is in want of balanced cables:

https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Cable-Shure-Earphones-RC-SE1B/dp/B01HP9EU0O/

https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Ultimate-M-Audio-Earphones-RC-UE2B/dp/B01HP9LD9A/


----------



## bjaardker

Is penon the most reliable place to order the tfz from here in the US? Ordering these Chinese iems always makes me nervous if it's not from Amazon.


----------



## ezekiel77

bjaardker said:


> Is penon the most reliable place to order the tfz from here in the US? Ordering these Chinese iems always makes me nervous if it's not from Amazon.


 
  
 One of the best. They also answer emails within a day.


----------



## audio123

ezekiel77 said:


> One of the best. They also answer emails within a day.


 
 LMUE too!


----------



## MuZo2

Made this thread for Chinese CIEM, if you have used some of them you can post your impressions there also if you know more you can add them there
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/813949/chinese-ciem-and-uiem-manufacturers


----------



## 1clearhead

The '*GranVela URBANFUN'* hybrids are going for an incredible price of *89 RMB *(US $13.30)!
  
 For those who can order from "taobao", it's a steal! .....and "Yes! These are hybrids!"
  
 Who ever can try to grab these? .....It's money in the bank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Check them out.....


 Here's the link.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.3.uhmxm4&scm=1007.10009.31621.100200300000001&id=532872697692&pvid=903045d7-cd9e-459a-99a7-fc67787899b0
  
 Unfortunitely, I have no other links other than the one you see above. .....Good Luck shopping!


----------



## andione1983

Think I'll wait for some reviews 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## CoiL

andione1983 said:


> Think I'll wait for some reviews
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


 
 They are already "reviewed" by some users in this thread. Use thread search with "Granvela Urbanfun".
 They are "old discovery".


----------



## Saoshyant

1clearhead said:


> The '*GranVela URBANFUN'* hybrids are going for an incredible price of *89 RMB *(US $13.30)!
> 
> For those who can order from "taobao", it's a steal! .....and "Yes! These are hybrids!"
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, kind of tempting.  I figure if I can think of enough to buy from Taobao, I'll give these a try.  So far, I only would have $33 worth to buy, and shipping would be at least $20, so I'll keep thinking.


----------



## CoiL

For EU members (though UK isn`t EU anymore), pretty good deal on 8mm iValux bettes: http://www.aproear.co.uk/iValux_Bette_8mm_Hydrid_Earphone/p3970049_16089830.aspx
  
 Btw, any impressions on Mannhas C190: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1PC-SoundMAGIC-E10M-Isolating-Earphones-with-Mic-Remote-For-Apple-iPod-iPhone-iPad/540488790.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_3_10049_10017_405_404_407_406_10040_9999,searchweb201603_8&btsid=0aa6e960-bfc2-441b-927f-99a364681a70
  
 They seem to be highly rated single DD IEM out there....


----------



## KarimLeVallois

coil said:


> For EU members (though UK isn`t EU anymore)


 
 Technically still are until 2 years after Article 50 has been started...


----------



## CoiL

Oh, ok, didn`t know it... I`m not into politics and related stuff...


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone ordered the SUR S530 yet? They look pretty classy (silver) and well built for the price.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Has anyone ordered the SUR S530 yet? They look pretty classy (silver) and well built for the price.


 

 its bassy according to review


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> its bassy according to review


 
 You talking about the S530 or s808?


----------



## Saoshyant

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/simgot-en700-iem Will drop to $70 with enough purchases.

Also just to start things off, I won't speak about the soundstage of the Rose Pudding as I have horrible depth perception, so distance is very difficult for me to judge. I will say that I've heard IEMs where I felt things were intimate and close in. The Pudding is not one of those IEMs. Also, this is still very much in the initial impressions phase as this is my second day with the Pudding, and no burn in has been done as of yet.

Ok, after spending awhile listening to the Rose Pudding, I'll start with the negative. It won't be the most detailed earphone, especially for it's price. For a little more than $100 less, the Rose Mojito will outperform the Pudding in detail. The Mojito is intended to be a neutral earphone however, which is not really the intention of the Pudding. To me, identifying location during music is easier with the Mojito as well. Also, due to the size of the nozzle, for some ears it may be a little big as they are equivalent in size to some of the larger nozzles I've tried. The comfort isn't horrible at all, and they can almost reach that point where you forget they're there, but for me there's always that pressure that can make listening for extended periods a little rough. That very well might be solved by tip swapping however. Also, Unlike the Rose Mojito who's included hard case is a decent size, the included one is the same as the QKZ W1 Pro, which I felt was too small for the IEM, so I switched it with the Mojito's. If you prefer pouches to hard cases, the included pouch is just fine. The included cable is a little temperamental about wanting to stay behind your ears, but after flipping how the 2-pin was inserted it acted up a bit less to the point where it shouldn't be an issue. That cable however is short, and by short I mean I can't listen to the IEM and keep my Fiio X5 in my pocket. I think I'll probably end up ordering a cable to remedy the situation, but not really sure what route I want to go as of yet.

Now for the positive. Bass presence is certainly here with the Pudding, feeling as if they intended to go for a fun signature without neglecting the treble or mids in the process. Depending on tip choice, amping & bass boost, the Pudding to my ears feels capable of reaching basshead levels of boom. Sub bass is solid as well, but with the mid bass it can be a little hard to notice depending on the tracks you're listening to. For non-bassy music, I love the vocals. They're just sound great to my ears. Instrument quality is decent as well, with the caveat of not having as much detail as the Mojito which was my bassline for expectation of sound signature of the Pudding. Pink Floyd sounded great, with the bass just lending a fun tilt to the music without interfering whatsoever with the rest of the music. Albums with a closer to folk sound like Beck's Sea Changes performed quite well, with no real faults I can think of. Orchestral & classical piano pieces all sounded surprisingly good, much to my surprise. I'd still prefer to listen to the last two mentioned genres on the Mojito, but I feel no need to switch over from the Pudding either. Of the various music I listened to, there was nothing the Pudding couldn't handle, it just might be better suited for some genres over others. I think the Pudding for many could be one to grab and not feel the need to bring anything else as it can play everything I listen to well, which is something I can't say about my HD700 which is my favorite headphone. There are just some songs it doesn't have the bass for, although it can handle most things very well.

Now, I just need to decide if I'm going to put the Pudding on the burner, or if I want to continue listening and let it develop naturally, assuming it changes at all.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/simgot-en700-iem Will drop to $70 with enough purchases.


 
 Ya I wish they had done it next month! D:


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Ya I wish they had done it next month! D:




It's tempting, but considering the IEM I just posted impressions on, I feel like I should pass.


----------



## 1clearhead

andione1983 said:


> Think I'll wait for some reviews
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


 
  
 If you mean the GranVela URBANFUN? .....'CoiL' is right, they've been around for quite a while. I've had them for around two years now -still going strong and sounding good!
  
 .....These are incredibly good for such a low price!


----------



## bhazard

Great Massdrop price on the Simgot


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> Great Massdrop price on the Simgot


 

 you taking one mate?


----------



## Tonx

anticute said:


> Hate to be repetitive, but Havi B3 Pro 1


 
 My bad, I had to tell "except Havi"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I got it right, Havi need an amp(


----------



## Tonx

b9scrambler said:


> - Havi B3 Pro 1
> - JVC HA-FXT90 or maybe the FXT100/200 followups (haven't heard them so reading up is advised)
> - NarMoo S1 or W1M


 
 Thanks!
  
 Bad news concerning Joyroom E103- it has a little artificial sound, especially in jazz and electroswing. It becomes noticeable in direct comparison with other earphones


----------



## MuZo2

Other asian brand ciem manufacturers , Thailand, HK & Singapore
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/814029/asian-ciem-and-uiem-manufacturers#post_12718141


----------



## Alex CY

crabdog said:


> Has anyone ordered the SUR S530 yet? They look pretty classy (silver) and well built for the price.


 

 They are good and I enjoy listening them. A little bit V shaped sound signature with plenty of bass and treble. they are loud and clear with topping NX1


----------



## ld100

ld100 said:


> Two questions for the thread readers and way too many pages to search:
> 
> 1. Is there a Shure 215 killer in a $50 dollars range out there?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Bump.


----------



## crabdog

alex cy said:


> They are good and I enjoy listening them. A little bit V shaped sound signature with plenty of bass and treble. they are loud and clear with topping NX1



Thanks I may have to get some.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Has anyone ordered the SUR S530 yet? They look pretty classy (silver) and well built for the price.


 
  
 Had em but sold em. I much prefer their little bro the S808: http://www.head-fi.org/products/sur-s808-deep-bass-sound-in-ear-metal-earphone-with-mic-control/reviews/13348


----------



## vapman

ld100 said:


> Bump.


 

 Hard to say because I don't know how likely it is someone here with one will also have heard the Shure. I have never heard it, at least. Your other question is too unclear to answer.


----------



## ld100

vapman said:


> Hard to say because I don't know how likely it is someone here with one will also have heard the Shure. I have never heard it, at least. Your other question is too unclear to answer.


 
  
  
 Shure 215 in my eyes is the gold standard. I am not saying it is good or should be considered as a standard, but this is the model most often mentioned, most known and asked to be compared with. At least this is a how it seems to me... Am I wrong?
  
 Second question about the multi drivers... I never had one and would love to try. They seems to be quite pricey. Are there chinese ones that are good for not too much money?


----------



## vapman

Musicmaker to12 is good.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> You talking about the S530 or s808?


 
  
 Both are really bassy. Here is my original post on the S530; http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/15915#post_11559322
  
 Might be helpful.


----------



## carltonh

ld100 said:


> Two questions for the thread readers and way too many pages to search:
> 
> 1. Is there a Shure 215 killer in a $50 dollars range out there?
> 
> ...


 
 I don't have the 215, but I have the Philips Fidelio S1, which ljokerl rates as equal in the sub $100 range, just a different signature. I can definitely say that the HLSX 808 is a step up from the S1. But the 808 is a V-shape, so you would probably prefer the HLSX BK50 which is supposedly a step up from the 808 and a signature closer to the 215.


----------



## bhazard

audio123 said:


> you taking one mate?


 
 Already have one on the way. Should be able to give initial impressions within the next week.


----------



## jant71

crabdog said:


> Ya I wish they had done it next month! D:


 
 8 days more to decide. Hard to resist.


bhazard said:


> Already have one on the way. Should be able to give initial impressions within the next week.


 
 Look forward to the impressions and maybe how they stack up to the A4 that will be coming your way pretty soon. Though I would have to order them before that comparison or pay 20+ more $


----------



## ustinj

ld100 said:


> Bump.


 
 TFZ Series 3/5.


----------



## wastan

1clearhead said:


> The '*GranVela URBANFUN'* hybrids are going for an incredible price of *89 RMB* (US $13.30)!
> 
> For those who can order from "taobao", it's a steal! .....and "Yes! These are hybrids!"
> 
> ...




These are available on u.s. Amazon for $25 with prime shipping. Couple of other sellers with prices that go up to $39.


----------



## Inszy

leobigfield said:


> Guys, has anyone heard about the Colorfly C200? Seems a nice option for the price!


 
 Nice, warm sound. Not the C10 level, but very enjoyable. Soundstage could be better and treble more extended, but for this price probably only Shozy Alien have better SQ (from what I have or heard). Good ergonomy if you are right handed.
 But it's Colorfly, so it's have few bugs in software. USB DAC not working, 7-seconds gaps between ogg files, bad CUE support (like C10) and C200 cuts under 1 second from beggining of every file. Of course they working on this problems.


----------



## Zuetsu

Guys, there is an amazing discount on the TFZ Series 5 at the moment at NAOI Factory Outlets store on AE with the mobile app. With coupons the price is only $51.92!


----------



## bjaardker

zuetsu said:


> Guys, there is an amazing discount on the TFZ Series 5 at the moment at NAOI Factory Outlets store on AE with the mobile app. With coupons the price is only $51.92!


 
 You're killin me. I literally just clicked Complete Order on LMUE

 That being said, I'm willing to pay a few bucks to know I'm getting the legit thing.


----------



## westsenkovec

Can someone please help me with a trivial thing?
 My amp only has a 1/4 output for headphones so I use a 1/4 to 3.5 mm connector. http://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_353236.html
 Headphones with 3 poles sound good while the ones with 4 poles (microphone) sound distorted. How can I fix that?


----------



## visionaryBlend

Okay, so I'm slightly out of the loop with "chifi" but the VSD5S has caught my eye as an earphone that can potentially trump the HAVI B3 PRO 1. There's also the TFZ which I am lesser so interested right now, but what can everyone tell me about the VSD5S and how it compares against the HAVI, and in addition, is it generally worth a buy right now or are there any other hot competitors out here?


----------



## ncristia

How do you find coupons? And only on mobile app?
 Thank you


----------



## Inszy

westsenkovec said:


> Can someone please help me with a trivial thing?
> My amp only has a 1/4 output for headphones so I use a 1/4 to 3.5 mm connector.
> Headphones with 3 poles sound good while the ones with 4 poles (microphone) sound distorted. How can I fix that?


 
 Make your own connector for 4-pin mini-jack. Or use some paperclip etc. to constantly press button on microphone.


----------



## ncristia

Got it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## westsenkovec

inszy said:


> Make your own connector for 4-pin mini-jack. Or use some paperclip etc. to constantly press button on microphone.


 
 Can I buy a connector for it? And how come it doesn't sound distorted on my computer which has the 3 pole connector? It's awkward.
  
 BTW; I use a basic 1/4 to 3.5 connector from China
  
 http://img.banggood.com/images/upload/SKU029506/20120316092919745.JPG


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> Both are really bassy. Here is my original post on the S530; http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/15915#post_11559322
> 
> Might be helpful.


 
 Cheers B9. I should probably aim for something a bit higher up, am just tempted because I found a store that has them for $17. I see they have another model as well, the S512.


----------



## audio123

for those who are unaware,

Dear all,
The team will be away on holiday from 10th July to 17th July 2016. All orders received from 9th July 2016 will be processed on the 18th of July. 
If you require the purchase urgently, you may consider purchasing it via our Amazon store. All items listed there wil be shipped via our Amazon warehouse. 
While we are away, here is a 7% discount coupon for your purchase! 
CODE: LMUEHOLS

good time to satisfy your audio needs


----------



## DcPlusOne

Hi, does anyone have experience with these? It's a DAC.
  
http://www.stoneracoustics.com/ud125


----------



## 1clearhead

wastan said:


> These are available on u.s. Amazon for $25 with prime shipping. Couple of other sellers with prices that go up to $39.


 

 Sticking to the Amazon *$25 *with prime shipping is a done deal for a hybrid as good sounding and well made as this one.


----------



## Lurk650

Ok, nobody has bit the bullet on the T71 but I would hold off for now. I heard this when I first got them but hoped it would go away. It hasn't. They sound great much of the time but on a few tracks, Rihanna "We Found Love" and at least one other pop electronic female Vocal track there is a very weird distortion in the vocals. Almost like a lack of pop filter on a mic, instead of a bass sound its more of a scratchy sound. Very hard to explain bc I've never heard anything like it before. Other tracks that are electronic sound perfect and female vocals like Sade sound really good. Go a do more testing with more pop female vocal songs. I have contacted the seller about it, not sure if it's a tuning issue or I have a defective unit. I've been pleased with my other MM products.

I believe the TW1 and T71 are similar, can somebody with that IEM test out the Rihanna song and let me know how it sounds?

Also anybody with a Veritas to measure this IEM in the US let me know


----------



## MuZo2

dcplusone said:


> Hi, does anyone have experience with these? It's a DAC.
> 
> http://www.stoneracoustics.com/ud125



I think there is separate thread for it, also some reviews, do search.


----------



## CoiL

Not my type of music but...
   Quote:


lurk650 said:


> ...Rihanna "We Found Love" ...instead of a bass sound its more of a scratchy sound.


 
 Are You sure it`s something that shouldn`t be there or is it maybe electronic synth sound playing along with bass lines?


----------



## anticute

Okay, so yesterday I received a pair of IEMs with replacable MMCX cables. The stock cable is crazy, very long and seems extremely sturdy, feels like I could use it as a safetly line if I was going climbing.
  
 I'm sure it'll last for a lifetime, but since it's pretty long, a bit heavy, and a bit microphonic because of the cloth surface, I'd appreciate it if someone has suggestions for replacement MMCX cables that are sort of high quality, and work better for portable use.
  
 I'm not a huge believer in the effects cables has on sound, so it doesn't have to be made of the pubic hair of angels, as long as it's well built and comfortable to use. And closer to $10 than $100.. 
  
 I've only tried one cable with memory wire, and it wasn't great.. Maybe it's a matter of getting used to it, but if there are cables with alternative solutions to getting them to stay in place (this cloth covered monstrosity that was included has nothing, not even a chin slider) I'd be very interested to check them out!
  
 Edit: those silicone earguides are a nuisance too, but maybe there's even more possible solutions to this?


----------



## crabdog

Seems the OSTRY KC08t is ready for market. They look pretty cool, kinda future-tech like but they ain't cheap.


----------



## Tonx

crabdog said:


> Seems the OSTRY KC08t is ready for market. They look pretty cool, kinda future-tech like but they ain't cheap.


 
 What is the difference between KC08 and KC08t?


----------



## slowpickr

anticute said:


> Okay, so yesterday I received a pair of IEMs with replacable MMCX cables. The stock cable is crazy, very long and seems extremely sturdy, feels like I could use it as a safetly line if I was going climbing.
> 
> I'm sure it'll last for a lifetime, but since it's pretty long, a bit heavy, and a bit microphonic because of the cloth surface, I'd appreciate it if someone has suggestions for replacement MMCX cables that are sort of high quality, and work better for portable use.
> 
> ...




LZ A3 cable works great for me. Around $13 on Aliexpress last time I checked.


----------



## BurntToast12

So, I've been away for a while due to cash issues, But my VSD3S broke :c
 What's the current meta for IEMs under 50$?
 I'd like a slightly V-Shaped one, if possible.
  
 (Also, I already have the Havi.)


----------



## MuZo2

burnttoast12 said:


> What's the current meta for IEMs under 50$?
> I'd like a slightly V-Shaped one, if possible.


 
 Vivo XE800


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> Okay, so yesterday I received a pair of IEMs with replacable MMCX cables. The stock cable is crazy, very long and seems extremely sturdy, feels like I could use it as a safetly line if I was going climbing.
> 
> I'm sure it'll last for a lifetime, but since it's pretty long, a bit heavy, and a bit microphonic because of the cloth surface, I'd appreciate it if someone has suggestions for replacement MMCX cables that are sort of high quality, and work better for portable use.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here you go; http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html
  
 Inexpensive and 'silver plated'. I've moved it from a certain hybrid to the Rhapsodio Clipper and it's been great. Not the highest quality thing in the world, but it feels good around the ear and seems durable enough for the price.
  
 Edit: This store has a ton of inexpensive MMCX cable options; http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Earphone-Accessories/403932_503227109.html?categoryId=200003109


----------



## Lurker258

burnttoast12 said:


> So, I've been away for a while due to cash issues, But my VSD3S broke :c
> What's the current meta for IEMs under 50$?
> I'd like a slightly V-Shaped one, if possible.
> 
> (Also, I already have the Havi.)


 
 TFZ Series 5 for $52 if you go a page back. And Pastapipo's review states that his Vivo XE800 lacks a bit bass out of the box.


----------



## anticute

Thanks for the replies, guys. I ordered that silver Tingo, and also a black Tingo (looks like the cable on my Sendiy M2, which is actually quite good).
  
 As it turns out, despite the cable looking like it could survive a nuclear test, it actually has a crack in the cloth. I also noticed some glitching in the audio from one ear while out walking, so that seller is going to have to send me a new cable anyway.. Maybe he can send the A3 cable instead of the original one this time.


----------



## Saoshyant

anticute said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. I ordered that silver Tingo, and also a black Tingo (looks like the cable on my Sendiy M2, which is actually quite good).
> 
> As it turns out, despite the cable looking like it could survive a nuclear test, it actually has a crack in the cloth. I also noticed some glitching in the audio from one ear while out walking, so that seller is going to have to send me a new cable anyway.. Maybe he can send the A3 cable instead of the original one this time.


 
  
 While it's more expensive than you'd prefer, I'm currently debating contacting this cable manufacturer who seems to be well liked by their customers:
  
 https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## CoiL

This looks really nice cable: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KINDEN-High-Version-Custom-Made-Upgrade-Cable-Replacement-Line-For-IE80-UE18POR-SE215/403932_32641663255.html
 I think I will get one and replace my A2S cable with MMCX connectors.


----------



## Zackio

What about the brand Tennmak? Theres a few posts around here about that brand. As i see they are a Chinese Brand. http://tennmak.com/ Thinking of buying the piano, Though the Pro's have more drivers, 2 to be exactly. 
  
 Tennmak Pro: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/32624020655.html
  
 Tennmak Piano: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Piano-in-ear-back-neck-sport-detachatble-3-5mm-earphone-earbud-heaphone-with-microphone-and/32598892980.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.WFEAWM&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_5_10056_10037_10055_10049_10017_405_404_301_407_10032_10040,searchweb201603_7&btsid=40010731-2501-41b8-8ebc-7ee80fad0b65


----------



## Saoshyant

@Zackio For it's price, I found the Piano to be a lot of fun and completely worth the purchase.  The cable was completely obnoxious however, and immediately was replaced with a cable from a Pai Audio IEM.


----------



## audio123

Not really a fan of vsonic but the vsd5s is nice


----------



## CoiL

zackio said:


> What about the brand Tennmak?


 
 There is Tennmak thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak
 Go and read


----------



## Zackio

saoshyant said:


> @Zackio For it's price, I found the Piano to be a lot of fun and completely worth the purchase.  The cable was completely obnoxious however, and immediately was replaced with a cable from a Pai Audio IEM.


 
 I just want good Clarity and Treble, And as i can see the piano Excel on those two!.


----------



## audio123

zackio said:


> I just want good Clarity and Treble, And as i can see the piano Excel on those two!.


tenmak piano seems excellent. May get 1 myself


----------



## crabdog

zackio said:


> I just want good Clarity and Treble, And as i can see the piano Excel on those two!.


 
 Yes, the Piano is awesome but if you're going to order wait another week because then they will ship with the new cable.


----------



## audio123

Mini he1000 XD


----------



## Hisoundfi

VSONIC lost a lot of momentum when they delayed the production of the vsd series over and over, then when they came out, they offered several different variants. Nobody likes to get the funds in their wallets pecked away at like seeds in a bird feeder, just for minor variations in driver venting. They should have dropped the vsd5 and vsd5s at the same time. Also, where is the gr07be successor that everyone was talking about? 

Sorry, I don't hate VSONIC, they make some good sounding IEMs. I just wish the hype was backed with a marketing plan that was more about gaining customer loyalty rather than getting their followers to shell out cash for "slightly improved" version of something they already have. 

I love my gr07be and my vsd3s. Until I hear about it, and they come out with something that is actually new and not a revised version of the same thing, I'm going to hold off. 

Just my two cents


----------



## CB68

lurk650 said:


> Ok, nobody has bit the bullet on the T71 but I would hold off for now. I heard this when I first got them but hoped it would go away. It hasn't. They sound great much of the time but on a few tracks, Rihanna "We Found Love" and at least one other pop electronic female Vocal track there is a very weird distortion in the vocals. Almost like a lack of pop filter on a mic, instead of a bass sound its more of a scratchy sound. Very hard to explain bc I've never heard anything like it before. Other tracks that are electronic sound perfect and female vocals like Sade sound really good. Go a do more testing with more pop female vocal songs. I have contacted the seller about it, not sure if it's a tuning issue or I have a defective unit. I've been pleased with my other MM products.
> 
> I believe the TW1 and T71 are similar, can somebody with that IEM test out the Rihanna song and let me know how it sounds?
> 
> Also anybody with a Veritas to measure this IEM in the US let me know




Hmmm....ordered yesterday after your recommendation (along with the BK50 for good measure). 

Would appreciate any updates.


----------



## MuZo2

hisoundfi said:


> VSONIC lost a lot of momentum when they delayed the production of the vsd series over and over, then when they came out, they offered several different variants. Nobody likes to get the funds their wallets pecked away at like seeds in a bird feeder, just for minor variations in driver venting. They should have dropped the vsd5 and vsd5s at the same time. Also, where is the gr07be successor that everyone was talking about?


 
 Same story with Havi, B6 never came ...


----------



## Saoshyant

While VSonic has run into issues with release schedules that disappoint customers, for my tastes the VSD3 is still phenomenal, being quite close to my preferred sound signature.  For me, it's a shame that the preference for the VSD3S seems to have left out the VSD3 in the new rereleases unless I'm just uninformed on the situation.  I know VSD3S fans seem to be impressed with the new version at least.


----------



## crabdog

Oooh Auglamour now has an earbud and it's sexy.


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, quite pretty. I have zero knowledge about Auglamour, however Any thoughts?


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Yep, quite pretty. I have zero knowledge about Auglamour, however Any thoughts?


 

 i have agr8 its quite good for vocals, think they will do a good job for earbuds too but its subjective


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Yep, quite pretty. I have zero knowledge about Auglamour, however Any thoughts?


 
 Almost bought their other model a couple of times but never pulled the trigger. I'm sure there will be people willing to try these as they're only $27.88. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-AUGLAMOUR-RX-1-In-Ear-Earphone-Flat-Head-Plug-High-Quality-Full-Metal-Earbud/1825606_32699791827.html


----------



## audio123

crabdog you getting simgot mate?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> @crabdog you getting simgot mate?


 
 Very likely. I'm just waiting on initial impressions from Peter and bhazard.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Very likely. I'm just waiting on initial impressions from Peter and bhazard.


 

 same but massdrop 6 days left


----------



## Lurk650

Yes, tried with most my other gear. It's not there on the song. It is super weird. 



cb68 said:


> Hmmm....ordered yesterday after your recommendation (along with the BK50 for good measure).
> 
> Would appreciate any updates.




Do not regret buying it bro. Like I said it's only happened on a couple of electronic tracks. Every other song had sounded superb. They do need quite a bit of power to shine. I believe the sensitivity is 91db. A lot of my other gear is between 70-80 out of 120 on my Fiio X3II, these need 85-90.

Waiting for seller address so I can see how much it will be to ship USPS back, will go with cheapest option bc they are only $40. Another option is shipping to bhazard to get measured but that's just additional money only a $40 that only dislikes certain songs. I may wait for you to receive yours and see if you hear what I hear. That will determine a faulty driver or not


----------



## CB68

lurk650 said:


> Yes, tried with most my other gear. It's not there on the song. It is super weird.
> Do not regret buying it bro. Like I said it's only happened on a couple of electronic tracks. Every other song had sounded superb. They do need quite a bit of power to shine. I believe the sensitivity is 91db. A lot of my other gear is between 70-80 out of 120 on my Fiio X3II, these need 85-90.
> 
> Waiting for seller address so I can see how much it will be to ship USPS back, will go with cheapest option bc they are only $40. Another option is shipping to bhazard to get measured but that's just additional money only a $40 that only dislikes certain songs. I may wait for you to receive yours and see if you hear what I hear. That will determine a faulty driver or not




Well the order's been despatched, so it's just the waiting game now.  Also ordered a Topping NX1, as the Benjie S5 seems a bit lacking in power; hopefully everything should be a good fit.


----------



## audio123

cb68 said:


> Well the order's been despatched, so it's just the waiting game now.  Also ordered a Topping NX1, as the Benjie S5 seems a bit lacking in power; hopefully everything should be a good fit.


 

 there is topping NX1a. perhaps you want to cancel your order


----------



## CB68

audio123 said:


> there is topping NX1a. perhaps you want to cancel your order




From what I've read, the NX1A sounds the same as the NX1, it just has a longer battery life, different LEDs and a micro rather than mini USB (please do correct me if I'm wrong!). As I could get the NX1 substantially cheaper and none of the above bother me greatly,


----------



## mochill

New cable soon


----------



## audio123

cb68 said:


> From what I've read, the NX1A sounds the same as the NX1, it just has a longer battery life, different LEDs and a micro rather than mini USB (please do correct me if I'm wrong!). As I could get the NX1 substantially cheaper and none of the above bother me greatly,


 

 yeap you r right! saves the hassle of bring mini usb cable


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> New cable soon


 
 did you paint your tfz?


----------



## bhazard

My Simgot is currently in Germany from HK after 3 days, so I may not get it by the time the Massdrop ends.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> My Simgot is currently in Germany from HK after 3 days, so I may not get it by the time the Massdrop ends.


 

 thanks for the headsup!


----------



## amature101

Who know how to mod TFZ series 5 to be able to use detachable cable?


----------



## audio123

amature101 said:


> Who know how to mod TFZ series 5 to be able to use detachable cable?


 

 there is a local diyer.
 his modding is really good as well as the cables he make.
 https://sgaudiohive.com/


----------



## mochill

audio123 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > New cable soon
> ...


official pics from tfz on Facebook


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> official pics from tfz on Facebook


link


----------



## BudgetListener

I've been looking into getting a new IEM, and based on some Head-fi threads I listed some recommendations:

GranVela URBANFUN
Boarseman CX98
**** UE
Tennmak Pro
Tennmak Piano
HLSX 808
Easy UE
HLSX BK50
Sendiy M2
MusicMaker T71
Easy UE V2
Havi B3 Pro
SHOZY Zero
TFZ Series 5
VSonic VSD5S
LZ A2S
MusicMaker TK13
QingYin QY-30

Does any of the ones listed have a better alternative or is just bad for the price?


----------



## loomisjohnson

posted this on the vivo xe800 thread:
 received my xe800 today from "original earphones" on ali ($23)--came in a plain package. they sure seem real, or at least incredible fakes. initial impressions--very "audiophile." i'd describe the overall signature as "vivid" and crisp--treble is energetic, extremely detailed and quite forward; bright and not at all smoothed over. there is a hint of sibilance; these are not optimal for the treble sensitive. mids also crisp/detailed and a bit recessed in the mix. there is very fast tight lowend, mostly felt as subbass, though not a lot of midbass presence or texture--these aren't basshead or heavy rockers.cymbals, drums, acoustic guitars all sound very sharply etched and almost more-real-than-memorex. it's possible some of the sharpness may smooth out with burn-in. again, fans of a more neutral or warm/smooth sound will find these too much; i'm digging them mucho and ootb rank them near the very top of my collection.


----------



## mochill

audio123 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > official pics from tfz on Facebook
> ...



https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=887799471329649&tsid=0.5470763860165937&source=typeahead


----------



## Lurk650

Ok, for the T71 the only songs I hear this weird artificial reverb noise is in the Rihanna song and Clean Bandit "Rather Be".


----------



## CB68

lurk650 said:


> Ok, for the T71 the only songs I hear this weird artificial reverb noise is in the Rihanna song and Clean Bandit "Rather Be".




Well that's a relief, I don't have either of those!


----------



## Lurk650

cb68 said:


> Well that's a relief, I don't have either of those!




They are only $40 so I wasn't doing super critical listening with them. Gonna do that over the next few days.


----------



## foreverzer0

[wrong area]


----------



## Lurk650

foreverzer0 said:


> Would you also be able to do cash in the event it's not to my interest?




Who are you referring to?


----------



## foreverzer0

lurk650 said:


> Who are you referring to?


 
 Posted in the wrong thread, my bad!


----------



## Khalid762

Would you guys recommended vivo xe800 or lz z03a ?
Looking for the best value


----------



## hakuzen

zackio said:


> I just want good Clarity and Treble, And as i can see the piano Excel on those two!.


 
 i had too many issues with those Pianos.
 none the stock tips (a lot) gave me a proper seal. only spiral dots were useful.
 the stock cable is horrible (about sound quality), like many people have reported here. ended with a PaiAudio cable (affordable very good quality).
 if a new cable is coming with new batches, like @crabdog has said, better wait for that batch.
 so, after spending on spiral dots, and PaiAudio cable, i can hear them.. but equalizing still needed, like @Ewen told us, to fix those peaks at 3KHz and 6KHz (upper mids and treble sound strange, unnatural, if don't).
 too much work to keep that clarity.. i'll get rid of them


----------



## BudgetListener

budgetlistener said:


> I've been looking into getting a new IEM, and based on some Head-fi threads I listed some recommendations:
> 
> GranVela URBANFUN
> Boarseman CX98
> ...




Also Vivo xe800.


----------



## Zackio

hakuzen said:


> i had too many issues with those Pianos.
> none the stock tips (a lot) gave me a proper seal. only spiral dots were useful.
> the stock cable is horrible (about sound quality), like many people have reported here. ended with a PaiAudio cable (affordable very good quality).
> if a new cable is coming with new batches, like @crabdog has said, better wait for that batch.
> ...




Bummer, Oh well everyone has a different ear, so lets see how it goes


----------



## rebbi

I've read the reviews of the MusicMaker Shockwave III. Any specific impressions from anyone else on this thread? Thanks!


----------



## vapman

budgetlistener said:


> Also Vivo xe800.


 

 I think TK13 is amazing but i've only heard 1/4ish of your full list.
  
 I gave away seveal others on your list (Shozy zero, hlsx 808) because I thought they weren't able to come close to the tk13
  
 (also known as TO12, thats the original name, but even Chinese stores are calling it both TO12 and TK13 now because of all the mixup)


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=887799471329649&tsid=0.5470763860165937&source=typeahead


thanks mochill appreciate it


----------



## hakuzen

zackio said:


> Bummer, Oh well everyone has a different ear, so lets see how it goes


 

 if you are seeking for female vocals, piano and so clarity, over the ear (purely), some come to my mind. despite of being slightly v-shaped (so midbass is a bit enhanced, besides of upper mids / low treble), vsonic house sound keep very good clarity, and they are "in tone" (i don't use to eq them): vsd3s, gr07classic (2x price of vsd3s).
 for great mids and highs clarity, but tight bass, good neutrality, my favs are PaiAudio MR3 and FLC8s; they are more expensive than vsonics, but keep them on mind if you ever plan a bigger spend.


----------



## audio123

As a vocals head, I disagree that iems you listed are good for vocals except FLC8S due to the lack of upper mids.


----------



## hakuzen

audio123 said:


> As a vocals head, I disagree that iems you listed are good for vocals except FLC8S due to the lack of upper mids.


 

 female vocals are near upper mids, i think; maybe i'm wrong. i said female vocals.
 vsonics keep good detail, and have brill upper mids, but PaiAudio MR3 (besides of FLC8s, of course) are delightful for vocals, to my ears. another one with great detail for vocals from my inventory, are the Audio-Technica ATH-IM02.


----------



## audio123

hakuzen said:


> female vocals are near upper mids, i think; maybe i'm wrong. i said female vocals.
> vsonics keep good detail, but PaiAudio MR3 (besides of FLC8s, of course) are delightful for vocals, to my ears. another one with great detail for vocals from my inventory, are the Audio-Technica ATH-IM02.


vsonic has extended highs that may sound shrill. Mr3 is too reference sounding. Im02 is good but shell is too big for isolation. Their old ck90 is much better for isolation. Im02 is actually ck90 with different shell. Yes the flc8s outstanding vocals with RED GREY GOLD config!


----------



## rebbi

rebbi said:


> I've read the reviews of the MusicMaker Shockwave III. Any specific impressions from anyone else on this thread? Thanks!


 

 Nobody?


----------



## Lurk650

rebbi said:


> Nobody?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/799866/ear-kegs-musicmaker-phantom-iii-shockwave-iii-appreciation-impressions/975#post_12720899


----------



## mochill

audio123 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=887799471329649&tsid=0.5470763860165937&source=typeahead
> ...


your welcome


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> your welcome


 looking forward to auditioning the sirius


----------



## CoiL

budgetlistener said:


> GranVela URBANFUN
> Boarseman CX98
> **** UE
> Tennmak Pro
> ...


 
 I would scrap out Boarseman CX98 and If I`m not wrong then **** UE*S *should be better than UE. Urbanfun is also kind mixed-bag for me though they should have good price/SQ ratio.
 And add Magaosi/HLSX BK50, PMV A01 MK2 and ATH-E40 also into list.


----------



## kimD

TFZ S1 comes with new cables
复制这条信息，打开手机淘宝即可看到【首发 TFZ SERIES 1 初音 入耳式耳机 监听耳机 双腔体 动圈耳塞】￥AAGhRhmU￥http://ewqcxz.com/h.Z7w152?cv=AAGhRhmU&sm=f36125


----------



## Zackio

hakuzen said:


> if you are seeking for female vocals, piano and so clarity, over the ear (purely), some come to my mind. despite of being slightly v-shaped (so midbass is a bit enhanced, besides of upper mids / low treble), vsonic house sound keep very good clarity, and they are "in tone" (i don't use to eq them): vsd3s, gr07classic (2x price of vsd3s).
> for great mids and highs clarity, but tight bass, good neutrality, my favs are PaiAudio MR3 and FLC8s; they are more expensive than vsonics, but keep them on mind if you ever plan a bigger spend.




Correct me if i'm wrong but you're telling me that the cable changes the sound quality? I thought only an improper fit did that, sorry if i'm misunderstanding!.


----------



## audio123

zackio said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but you're telling me that the cable changes the sound quality? I thought only an improper fit did that, sorry if i'm misunderstanding!.


definitely. better conductor = better current.


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> definitely. better conductor = better current.




Really? If you've got a cable not delivering enough current it's broken and should be replaced. 

Also what on earth is "better current"?


----------



## peter123

I'll be unsubscribing from this thread, if anyone has any questions regarding the stuff that I own I'm just a PM away


----------



## CoiL

Was nice having Your impressions here! Thanks and enjoy Your gear!


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> I'll be unsubscribing from this thread, if anyone has any questions regarding the stuff that I own I'm just a PM away




See you around Peter!


----------



## waveriderhawaii

khalid762 said:


> Would you guys recommended vivo xe800 or lz z03a ?
> Looking for the best value


 
  
 I haven't listened to the LZ Z03A but at the current price of around $26, the XE 800 is an insane value.


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> Really? If you've got a cable not delivering enough current it's broken and should be replaced.
> 
> Also what on earth is "better current"?


better transmission


----------



## CB68

audio123 said:


> there is topping NX1a. perhaps you want to cancel your order




Just received my order from Amazon UK - they've sent the NX1a, not the NX1. £22 delivered!


----------



## audio123

cb68 said:


> Just received my order from Amazon UK - they've sent the NX1a, not the NX1. £22 delivered!


great! Hope you enjoy your nx1a


----------



## rebbi

mochill said:


> your welcome




Thanks so very, very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## fenodi

peter123 said:


> I'll be unsubscribing from this thread, if anyone has any questions regarding the stuff that I own I'm just a PM away



Oh no, goodbye Peter


----------



## Zackio

So a cable affects an earphone sound? Confusing


----------



## B9Scrambler

zackio said:


> So a cable affects an earphone sound? Confusing




As with burn in, some say yes, some say no. If it improves your personal listening experience, that's what matters most


----------



## hakuzen

zackio said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but you're telling me that the cable changes the sound quality? I thought only an improper fit did that, sorry if i'm misunderstanding!.


 

 i usually don't believe that cable changes sound quality noticeably. tips rolling makes much more effect surely. but in this case, i did notice a clear difference. maybe my pianos' cable was damaged some way, dunno.


----------



## Zackio

hakuzen said:


> i usually don't believe that cable changes sound quality noticeably. tips rolling makes much more effect surely. but in this case, i did notice a clear difference. maybe my pianos' cable was damaged some way, dunno.




I'll check it out, With the original cable and a Shure Se215 cable, since i see that they fit perfectly!


----------



## Lurk650

zackio said:


> So a cable affects an earphone sound? Confusing




I used a real ultimate ears double pin cable on a Chinese UEs IEM and the sound change was night and day.... Not for the good though lol


----------



## bjaardker

A cable carrying an analog signal can absolutely affect the sound to a certain extent. Resistance, Capacitance, Inductance, and Insulation can all have an affect on how much power actually gets to the drivers, and what that electrical charge "sounds" like.

 Now, when dealing with such small electrical components such as the 5-10mm drivers in our IEMs, the law of diminishing returns kicks in pretty quickly. However, there is still room for there to be such a thing as a "bad sounding" cable. 

 This doesn't mean you need to spend $50983 on a pure palladium cable wrapped in the hair of virgin snowshoe rabbits, but it does mean that joebob's aluminium 2 strand alibaba special might not sound as good as a decent copper cable.

*Note:* I said cables carrying an *ANALOG* signal. When you start dealing with usb and digital cables, that's a whole different brand of snake oil.


----------



## bjaardker

Here's a really good article explaining the basics of analog audio cables and why they matter.

 http://gizmodo.com/5210904/giz-explains-why-analog-audio-cables-really-arent-all-the-same


----------



## vapman

QY-30 just made it:
  


  
  
 Time to listen!


----------



## bhazard

Let me know how the QY-30 is. The QY-20 has a weird issue where I can't get a seal with the right side housing, otherwise the sound is pretty good.


----------



## bhazard

I also have the 400ohm Seahf earbud that I need to review soon. Gotta have tons of power for it.


----------



## vapman

bhazard said:


> Let me know how the QY-30 is. The QY-20 has a weird issue where I can't get a seal with the right side housing, otherwise the sound is pretty good.



Is the QY-20 also heavy as he'll? Haha!


----------



## Hisoundfi

The TFZ series 5 is legit. 

Just listened to "Promise" by Kid Ink. Not my genre of music but the series five rocked the snot out of it. 

Dude, these aren't bass light, but the Soundstage depth and clarity are pretty epic. 

Again, highly recommended earphones.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

hisoundfi said:


> The series 5 is legit amazeballs.
> 
> Just listened to "Promise" by Kid Ink. Not my genre of music but the series five rocked the snot out of it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 They're defo not bass light, but I also wouldn't call them overly bassy. That 2nd DD just makes sure when there's heavy bass in the track these things can handle it EASILY.


----------



## Jackpot77

hisoundfi said:


> The TFZ series 5 is legit.
> 
> Just listened to "Promise" by Kid Ink. Not my genre of music but the series five rocked the snot out of it.
> 
> ...




How do they compare against other new IEMS in their bracket? If I remember right, you had the Trinity Phantom Sabres recently - any similarities between the 5 and the bassier filters on the Sabres or are the signatures too different?


----------



## vapman

QingYin QY-30  
  
 A fairly impressive IEM. I was underwhelmed a bit on the first song but have come to appreciate this more. Please give me more time to come up with a fuller review, feel free to ask any questions or comparisons.
  

*They're heavy as heck!* The huge metal housings add a ton to the weight and they weigh even substantially* more than the gold ASG 2.5.* In fact, slighly surprised it's not an over the ear design for how heavy they are, but it's okay, they work & stay put & aren't uncomfortable how they are.
*The nozzles are huge.* You're gonna wonder how you can get the stock tips on. You can do it though, trust me 
The stock tips look like the *"long" versions* of the *Sony* styled *IEM tips*, maybe slightly bigger. Haven't tried any other tips yet.
*Very sensitive to resistance* - I think this is the single BA being affected here - there is a huge tonal shift when going from normal (1-16 ohms~) to 75 ohm output on my headphone amp: it goes from a bright overall, detailed and slightly bass light sound to a considerably dark and rolled off sound. I was surprised that immediately upon plugging into the 75 ohm output, all the brightness suddenly went away, but it was just as detailed, just not piercing anymore, so I could crank the volume and bump the bass! I have to admit i've been using it almost exclusively on 75 ohm output just because the sound is the same except it feels like a "wall" of brightness has been let down and it's left behind all the more piercing frequencies.
*Great bass extension but overall bass light signautre. *Great extension down to sub bass but sub bass is rolled off. Not for bassheads, but people who still like their bass at times will be very happy as will be bass haters who wish for a more neutral sound. I had to do a lot ofr EQing to get what I consider "light but acceptable" bass, as a raving basshead.
More detailed than the Shozy Zero, more detailed than the TK13, but less engaging than the TK13. *Not "natural" sounding, not huge soundstage, but concentrated and exceptionally detailed sound* reminds me of the Sony Professional sound actually. Now I see why these are popular in Japan. They sound more or less identical to my CD900ST's. I feel this single 10mm dynamic driver + single BA gives a cleaner, more detailed sound than many 1DD + 2BA's I have heard. Closer to the Etymotic single BA sound which is just crazy detailed.


----------



## bneundh

Hi guys so I'm trying to burn-in my IEM. is it safe to do it nonstop or should I take a break after some hours? What is the safest way to do it?


----------



## vapman

bneundh said:


> Hi guys so I'm trying to burn-in my IEM. is it safe to do it nonstop or should I take a break after some hours? What is the safest way to do it?


 
 if i am doing burn in i just leave it going nonstop.
 don't do any volumes you wouldn't do while listening, and you'll be okay.
 if they die during burn in with normal music and not ridiculous volumes - they weren't meant to be!


----------



## Lurk650

bneundh said:


> Hi guys so I'm trying to burn-in my IEM. is it safe to do it nonstop or should I take a break after some hours? What is the safest way to do it?




I just throw them on and forget. I used to just let it play non stop music and white noise type tracks and have had no issues. Newer gear I use the free J-Lab burn in track which has 30 sec gaps mixed in


----------



## Apputty

loomisjohnson said:


> posted this on the vivo xe800 thread:
> received my xe800 today from "original earphones" on ali ($23)--came in a plain package. they sure seem real, or at least incredible fakes. initial impressions--very "audiophile." i'd describe the overall signature as "vivid" and crisp--treble is energetic, extremely detailed and quite forward; bright and not at all smoothed over. there is a hint of sibilance; these are not optimal for the treble sensitive. mids also crisp/detailed and a bit recessed in the mix. there is very fast tight lowend, mostly felt as subbass, though not a lot of midbass presence or texture--these aren't basshead or heavy rockers.cymbals, drums, acoustic guitars all sound very sharply etched and almost more-real-than-memorex. it's possible some of the sharpness may smooth out with burn-in. again, fans of a more neutral or warm/smooth sound will find these too much; i'm digging them mucho and ootb rank them near the very top of my collection.



Oh wow!!!
Earlier I had fallen pray to some very bad fakes of xe800 and had to go around asking them for refunds.
I have also placed an order for 23$ vivo xe800 from Ali and is yet to be delivered.
Now if it's really a good one then I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## 93EXCivic

I am trying to decide on doing an Rockboxed iMod or buying an XDUOO X3. Anyone had experience with both? It looks like by the time I do an SD card conversion, caps, new battery and buy an old iPod the cost would be roughly the same. How does the sound quality compare? Either one I'd be using with a FiiO Q1 amp for now.


----------



## Saoshyant

I've been tempted, but would probably do the ssd instead of sd card route. Haven't looked into how obnoxious it'd be to do the caps.


----------



## Folly

hisoundfi said:


> The TFZ series 5 is legit.
> 
> Just listened to "Promise" by Kid Ink. Not my genre of music but the series five rocked the snot out of it.
> 
> ...


 

@Hisoundfi can you please compare them to the Pinnacle P1. Would be very interested in getting these


----------



## Hisoundfi

jackpot77 said:


> How do they compare against other new IEMS in their bracket? If I remember right, you had the Trinity Phantom Sabres recently - any similarities between the 5 and the bassier filters on the Sabres or are the signatures too different?


I haven't had enough time with the Sabre, not to mention the Sabre has several filters which makes it really hard and lengthy to do a side by side comparison. PM me and I'll try and help you out.


----------



## Hisoundfi

folly said:


> @Hisoundfi
> can you please compare them to the Pinnacle P1. Would be very interested in getting these


I was actually comparing these last night. 

The Series five sounds better with a smartphone, the P1 sounds better with a DAP. 

Both have big Soundstage when driven correctly. The series 5 does it with tremendous sub bass depth, while the P1 does it by sounding very natural and extended up top (without becoming harsh) 

Series five has sub bass that the P1 doesn't. P1 has midrange that's more natural and engaging. P1 treble is extended and a touch brighter while the series five is very clean and smooth. 

The P1 build destroys the series five. The series five has the build quality and accessories of a decent sub one hundred dollar earphone. The P1 has a build quality reminiscent of a several hundred dollar flagship earphone.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If you want big bass and big Soundstage, go with the series 5.

If you want "audiophile-ish" sound and a premium build quality, go with the P1


----------



## kimD

hisoundfi said:


> If you want big bass and big Soundstage, go with the series 5.
> 
> If you want "audiophile-ish" sound and a premium build quality, go with the P1




P1 was good, slightly tricky to get it right fits and sound so so if never owned any amped.
Mostly getting bad sounds when drive in smartphones.

Go with Series 5 don't have that issue


----------



## kousik1946

hisoundfi said:


> If you want big bass and big Soundstage, go with the series 5.
> 
> If you want "audiophile-ish" sound and a premium build quality, go with the P1


 
 Hey @*Hisoundfi,* I have a LZ A2. Its bass is so good. How does it compare with series 5?


----------



## Hisoundfi

kousik1946 said:


> Hey @*Hisoundfi,* I have a LZ A2. Its bass is so good. How does it compare with series 5?


I agree the A2 bass is great, but the series 5 bass digs even deeper and is slightly more forward at sub bass frequencies.


----------



## leobigfield

93excivic said:


> I am trying to decide on doing an Rockboxed iMod or buying an XDUOO X3. Anyone had experience with both? It looks like by the time I do an SD card conversion, caps, new battery and buy an old iPod the cost would be roughly the same. How does the sound quality compare? Either one I'd be using with a FiiO Q1 amp for now.




I never heard the iMod but i have the X3+Q1 combo and they are a very good mach! To my ears, the combo improves mostly soundstage/imaging and treble detail. Sometimes i have the impression of better clarity but maybe that is due to the better treble details. But, as aways, YMMV


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> I agree the A2 bass is great, but the series 5 bass digs even deeper and is slightly more forward at sub bass frequencies.


 
 The A2s bass is Good but it's NOT the tightest, nor does it extend into really Deep Sub territory. The Earphone "That shall not be named" has much better Bass and control overall. JMHO
  
 But I DO actually like the A2s it is a fun listen. Great R&R earphone.
  









 TWIN


----------



## ld100

twinacstacks said:


> The A2s bass is Good but it's NOT the tightest, nor does it extend into really Deep Sub territory. The Earphone "That shall not be named" has much better Bass and control overall. JMHO
> 
> But I DO actually like the A2s it is a fun listen. Great R&R earphone.
> 
> TWIN




Can anyone pm me info on that shall not be named item? Thanks


----------



## vapman

I thought to12/tk13 was the current Chinese bass heavyweight.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I thought to12/tk13 was the current Chinese bass heavyweight.




That all depends on preference and what gear you have. For me, the 13 is.


----------



## Jackpot77

hisoundfi said:


> I haven't had enough time with the Sabre, not to mention the Sabre has several filters which makes it really hard and lengthy to do a side by side comparison. PM me and I'll try and help you out.




No worries - was thinking about getting these to compare with the Sabres as I'm trying to write up my thoughts on those but managed to luck out on ebay with a pair of ATH-CKR10s at a very good price today so will be using those as a comparison instead. I know a few members are going to be writing up the series 5 in due course so will keep an eye on the thread until someone posts up some more detailed reviews. 

Thanks for coming back to me!


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> That all depends on preference and what gear you have. For me, the 13 is.


 

 I mean is there anything with stronger bass presence & impact you know of? The 13 is the closest to subs strapped to your face I've heard out of the Chinalands so far.
  
 If you have a nice strong amp and whatnot to drive it with.


----------



## Alex3221

budgetlistener said:


> I've been looking into getting a new IEM, and based on some Head-fi threads I listed some recommendations:
> 
> GranVela URBANFUN
> Boarseman CX98
> ...




Mmm... Trinity Delta


----------



## wastan

93excivic said:


> I am trying to decide on doing an Rockboxed iMod or buying an XDUOO X3. Anyone had experience with both? It looks like by the time I do an SD card conversion, caps, new battery and buy an old iPod the cost would be roughly the same. How does the sound quality compare? Either one I'd be using with a FiiO Q1 amp for now.




You might get more informed answers in the xduoo x3 thread. The xduoo would allow you to use memory cards but you'd probably want to rockbox it. Personally, I'm waiting to see what the next generation xduoo looks like and how they address their os issues before I buy one.


----------



## notamethlab

Had anyone had the chance to try out the new VT audio iems?


----------



## vapman

I'm gonna sell my QY-30 after reviewing them if anyone is interested in picking them up. They're good, but I'm not into IEMs as much these days...


----------



## bzfrank

I like to thank 1clearhead for his recommendation of the HLSX-808, this IEM is a real gem.


----------



## Sniperbombers

notamethlab said:


> Had anyone had the chance to try out the new VT audio iems?




I too. Very interested in knowing more about it. Not only do I find their universal look so be nice but also not too vibrant. Enough to look good while potentially sounding amazing!

I sure hope more people can tell us how they are in the near future.


----------



## noobears

have anyone heard of VJJB VS1  I was abt to get the DIY branded IE800 when I saw VJJB VS1? the VJJB VS1 have 2 speakers, one for heavy one for light. Looks like a good mid high IEM.
  
 Any comments?
  
 DIY IE800

  
 VJJB VS1


----------



## audio123

I have the vjjb v1. Its very good for the price but nowhere TOTL.


----------



## John Ye

thx for the info,


----------



## noobears

audio123 said:


> I have the vjjb v1. Its very good for the price but nowhere TOTL.


 
 Hmm what do you think is your best midbass totl IEM then? this VJJB VS1 seems to have quite high sales volume..


----------



## audio123

noobears said:


> Hmm what do you think is your best midbass totl IEM then? this VJJB VS1 seems to have quite high sales volume..


 

 empire ears zeus


----------



## noobears

audio123 said:


> empire ears zeus


 
 haha, thanks bro, but i mean budget below $100, preferably below $50.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'd suggest not using TOTL when asking if your budget is sub $100, you'll get some really expensive amswers.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

noobears said:


> haha, thanks bro, but i mean budget below $100, preferably below $50.


 
 Well then it's not TOTL


----------



## noobears

someguydude said:


> Well then it's not TOTL


 
 haha my bad, i mean the best within that budget.. lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude

noobears said:


> haha my bad, i mean the best within that budget.. lol


 
 All good dude, didn't mean to sound like I was attacking or anything haha. You say TOTL and people are gonna be throwing 4-digit gear at you.
  
 Still loving my Series 5, I think you can get it for around $55 if you shop around, too.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> I haven't listened to the LZ Z03A but at the current price of around $26, *the XE 800 is an insane value*.


 
  
 +1 It definitely is!
  
 The original price for these in China are usually 798 RMB, $119 US dollars! While, the VSONIC GR07's usually goes for 599 RMB, $90 US dollars! ......We're talking about only in China!
  
 .....And I also realized that in the US it's the other way around, the GR07's usually cost more than the XE800's. But, knowing that you can get the XE800's on sale and for a whole lot less than it's original price in the US market? ....It's a steal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


bzfrank said:


> I like to thank 1clearhead for his recommendation of the HLSX-808, this IEM is a real gem.


 
  
 I stumbled on them, because of curiousity! Thanks to 'TWIN'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....Don't forget 'CoiL's' simple consumer MOD if you want a more balanced configuration! .....It really works!
 Cheers!


----------



## noobears

someguydude said:


> All good dude, didn't mean to sound like I was attacking or anything haha. You say TOTL and people are gonna be throwing 4-digit gear at you.
> 
> Still loving my Series 5, I think you can get it for around $55 if you shop around, too.


 
 No worries! lol i was just wondering as there isnt any reviews on the vjjb v1s, there is the k4 as well.. not sure does the v1s fare against the k4


----------



## goodluck4u

I have ordered a Sendy M2 of sendiy studio (direct shop?) of the aliexpress. In this order, I told them about two product pages of Sendiy M2. They replied they are the same product. 
 I don't know about the product anymore. After receiving one, I will take some pictures including its driver pic and post them here


----------



## crabdog

noobears said:


> No worries! lol i was just wondering as there isnt any reviews on the vjjb v1s, there is the k4 as well.. not sure does the v1s fare against the k4


 
 K4 is awesome but very bassy.


----------



## 1clearhead

goodluck4u said:


> I have ordered a Sendy M2 of sendiy studio (direct shop?) of the aliexpress. In this order, I told them about two product pages of Sendiy M2. They replied they are the same product.
> I don't know about the product anymore. After receiving one, I will take some pictures including its driver pic and post them here


 

 I've been meaning to ask them the same question, too! .....I guess you beat me to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Look forward to your pics.....


----------



## endfirez

Hi everyone.. im a stage musician and am looking for "The ultimate stage IEM" haha. 
 I have used the TTPOD T2, VSD1 and the Havi B3.. but am looking for something that looks like custom iems and Have a back slider (Not sure what its called.. it slides up the cable to tighten it)
  
 Any Recommendations ??


----------



## Zackio

endfirez said:


> Hi everyone.. im a stage musician and am looking for "The ultimate stage IEM" haha.
> I have used the TTPOD T2, VSD1 and the Havi B3.. but am looking for something that looks like custom iems and Have a back slider (Not sure what its called.. it slides up the cable to tighten it)
> 
> Any Recommendations ??




Its called chin slider


----------



## vapman

endfirez said:


> Hi everyone.. im a stage musician and am looking for "The ultimate stage IEM" haha.
> I have used the TTPOD T2, VSD1 and the Havi B3.. but am looking for something that looks like custom iems and Have a back slider (Not sure what its called.. it slides up the cable to tighten it)
> 
> Any Recommendations ??


 

 Not a chinese IEM (I don't know of any I'd really trust using on stage, even being fans of plenty of chinese IEMs) but the Sony EX800st/mdr7550 has the chin slider you want. and is proven good onstage.
  
 The only chinese IEMs I think are tonally accurate enough to be stage monitors are not in form factors that make sense for stage use in any way thus I do not feel OK recommending them.


----------



## endfirez

Im only a small time musician XD ..
 i absolutely loved my VSD1 on stage.. and currently use my TTPOD T2's.. but i find the T2's to have a bit to much highs for my liking lol,  so pretty much i love any of the Chinese IEM brands haha,  i will be getting custom molded In ears soon, but need a new pair of Chinese ones until i can afford the customs  

 I saw a few pairs online and couldnt find reviews for them ... One was the TFZ Series 3  , and the second are the Ownluxe A1's 
 Have you heard of them? or know if they are any good?


----------



## vapman

I've never heard either of those, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm not a big-time musician either so I pay for all my own gear... that said, honestly, if you already have customs on the way, why not go for something super cheap that gets the job done?
  
 Like the KZ ATE's (not ATE-S) are under $10, have a surprisingly natural tone and not a bad form factor.


----------



## leobigfield

There is also the **** UEs that peter123 and Ozcan really like.


----------



## Zackio

endfirez said:


> Im only a small time musician XD ..
> i absolutely loved my VSD1 on stage.. and currently use my TTPOD T2's.. but i find the T2's to have a bit to much highs for my liking lol,  so pretty much i love any of the Chinese IEM brands haha,  i will be getting custom molded In ears soon, but need a new pair of Chinese ones until i can afford the customs
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe the Tennman Piano's or Pro's(Chinese iem's), They have really good reviews around here. They are about 22-25$(No chin slider tho :/)


----------



## Sylmar

goodluck4u said:


> I have ordered a Sendy M2 of sendiy studio (direct shop?) of the aliexpress. In this order, I told them about two product pages of Sendiy M2. They replied they are the same product.
> I don't know about the product anymore. After receiving one, I will take some pictures including its driver pic and post them here


 
 I also bought from the direct shop. At the time I ordered them they just had one item. I'll compare my driver with your pic when you post it. Maybe we'll get some clarity.


----------



## r2muchstuff

endfirez said:


> Hi everyone.. im a stage musician and am looking for "The ultimate stage IEM" haha.
> I have used the TTPOD T2, VSD1 and the Havi B3.. but am looking for something that looks like custom iems and Have a back slider (Not sure what its called.. it slides up the cable to tighten it)
> 
> Any Recommendations ??


 

 Quote from an old post of mine:
  
 Free, adjustable chin slider/cinch:

  
 I like over the ear style of wearing IEMs.  Many do not have a chin cinch.  A short piece of wire wrap from the IEM package wound neatly around the IEM wires works great.  Tension can be adjusted by how tight the wire is wound.  I have many in use


----------



## Lurk650

Somehow misplaced my two extra pairs of Large SPIRAL dots bc I prefer Auvio. Only pair I had was on my Puros which I never use so I tip rolled my TK13 and I prefer them over the Auvio. Ordered Medium Spirals to see how they fit


----------



## Vidal

coil said:


> For EU members (though UK isn`t EU anymore), pretty good deal on 8mm iValux bettes: http://www.aproear.co.uk/iValux_Bette_8mm_Hydrid_Earphone/p3970049_16089830.aspx
> 
> Btw, any impressions on Mannhas C190: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1PC-SoundMAGIC-E10M-Isolating-Earphones-with-Mic-Remote-For-Apple-iPod-iPhone-iPad/540488790.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_3_10049_10017_405_404_407_406_10040_9999,searchweb201603_8&btsid=0aa6e960-bfc2-441b-927f-99a364681a70
> 
> They seem to be highly rated single DD IEM out there....


 
  
 Watch that Aproear guy, he's well dodgy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the iValux are so cheap as I stumbled on them when someone was selling off their stock, only have a couple of pairs. They're a good entry level hybrid but they have a love/hate look about them.
  
 I did have both Mannhas C190 and E170 in stock - I think the E170s are identical to the Fanmusic E6, they're excellent really excellent. The C190s are actually better bigger soundstage but the finish on these is a little hit and miss. I sold the last C190 and I couldn't resist adding the E170 to my own collection.


----------



## Lurk650

From some reviews the 8mm are not as favorable as the 10mm I.valux and the HLSX 808 looks exactly the same but use different drivers and are more favorable than the I. Valux


----------



## hakuzen

noobears said:


> have anyone heard of VJJB VS1  I was abt to get the DIY branded IE800 when I saw VJJB VS1? the VJJB VS1 have 2 speakers, one for heavy one for light. Looks like a good mid high IEM.
> 
> Any comments?


 
 i'm just trying them for first time (got them from headphoniaks, as a promotion gift when spending 200€). no burn-in.
 very warm and thick overall (and i'm using an ibasso dx90). no detailed. wide soundstage.
 quite bassy (midbass), mids are ok, not extended highs. mids are their best part, probably (always warm and thick bodied, if that's your taste).
 not bad, maybe they are good for hip-hop (except of their subbass), but deffo, not my taste.


----------



## wastan

endfirez said:


> Im only a small time musician XD ..
> i absolutely loved my VSD1 on stage.. and currently use my TTPOD T2's.. but i find the T2's to have a bit to much highs for my liking lol,  so pretty much i love any of the Chinese IEM brands haha,  i will be getting custom molded In ears soon, but need a new pair of Chinese ones until i can afford the customs
> 
> 
> ...



Mee M6 pro is what you're looking for. It's a U.S. company.


----------



## hakuzen

this is my homemade chin slider. silicone tubes (interior diameter should be tight enough for the cable), and teflon (or whatever) tape.
 the iems are PaiAudio MR3 (they meet your requisites, except for the highs, maybe: they are quite extended and the mr3 are slightly bright).


----------



## endfirez

hakuzen said:


> this is my homemade chin slider. silicone tubes (interior diameter should be tight enough for the cable), and teflon (or whatever) tape.
> the iems are PaiAudio MR3 (they meet your requisites, except for the highs, maybe: they are quite extended and the mr3 are slightly bright).


 
 ooo I saw these online and they looked good!! I might get them haha
  
 Thank you everyone  you all have been super helpful


----------



## psycoffman

I know this may be an odd request, but I have been obsessed lately with my TH-X00's and I'm looking for an IEM that would have a similar sound signature.  Any ideas?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

psycoffman said:


> I know this may be an odd request, but I have been obsessed lately with my TH-X00's and I'm looking for an IEM that would have a similar sound signature.  Any ideas?


 
 TFZ Series 5!!!


----------



## Jackpot77

someguydude said:


> TFZ Series 5!!!




Is it that good? Been waiting for more reviews to popb up on the Series 5, but people certainly seem to be looking then so far...


----------



## audio123

jackpot77 said:


> Is it that good? Been waiting for more reviews to popb up on the Series 5, but people certainly seem to be looking then so far...


 
 i would rate both the series 1 and 5. series 1 is good for vocals while series 5 is good for the details it brings


----------



## ezekiel77

jackpot77 said:


> Is it that good? Been waiting for more reviews to popb up on the Series 5, but people certainly seem to be looking then so far...


 
  
 Bassy with detail and clarity. Balances warmth and detail admirably. Fairly wide soundstage too. Too bassy for me, but if you liked the THX00 this is an easy choice.


----------



## CoiL

bzfrank said:


> I like to thank 1clearhead for his recommendation of the HLSX-808, this IEM is a real gem.


 



1clearhead said:


> Don't forget 'CoiL's' simple consumer MOD if you want a more balanced configuration! .....It really works!


 
 Yes it does  For 808, little modding it is a must to get it sound "right" imho.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

bzfrank said:


> I like to thank 1clearhead for his recommendation of the HLSX-808, this IEM is a real gem.


 
  
  
 I concur. An absolute gem. HLSX BK50 is just as good in a different way.


----------



## audio123

lza2s or hlsx808?


----------



## CoiL

Rather A2S vs. BK50 is the question because 808 needs little modification and BK50 is supposed to be superior to 808 and by 1clearhead impressions, modded 808 is very similar sounding to BK50. But both, BK50 & 808 should be real "budget kings" in their price range and highly recommended to try them out. But there is also Audiosense AS20 and some others in that price range...
 Unfortunately, there are probably only few ppl who have heard all those and compared them head-to-head, if any.
  
 That`s why I`m interested more of comparison between A2S vs. BK50 vs. PMV A01MK2 vs. ATH E40 as those are my next candidates for "personal low-price/SQ endgame".
 From few comments I`ve seen on head-Fi forums, A2S should be superior in every way over BK50, not in big way "different league" but noticeably.
 My A2S is incoming soon and I`m having high hopes about it vs. 808 RAW-mod. We`ll hear soon... waiting pain...


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> Rather A2S vs. BK50 is the question because 808 needs little modification and BK50 is supposed to be superior to 808 and by 1clearhead impressions, modded 808 is very similar sounding to BK50. But both, BK50 & 808 should be real "budget kings" in their price range and highly recommended to try them out. But there is also Audiosense AS20 and some others in that price range...
> Unfortunately, there are probably only few ppl who have heard all those and compared them head-to-head, if any.
> 
> That`s why I`m interested more of comparison between A2S vs. BK50 vs. PMV A01MK2 vs. ATH E40 as those are my next candidates for "personal low-price/SQ endgame".
> ...


 
 im looking to get the pmv ao1 mk2 soon so i can compare with e40


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> im looking to get the pmv ao1 mk2 soon so i can compare with e40



Look forward to hearing your opinions on the pmv. I feel they may have been unlucky with their timing due to the a2s and en700. If it's good I might get one. Cheapest triple drive iem out there at the moment I think.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Look forward to hearing your opinions on the pmv. I feel they may have been unlucky with their timing due to the a2s and en700. If it's good I might get one. Cheapest triple drive iem out there at the moment I think.


 
 sure i should be ordering after my andromeda


----------



## Yoshi948

tonx said:


> Between Rock Zircon, Ingping H60, Tennmak Pro and Tennmak Banjo my vote goes for Pro)


If the Tennmaks weren't on the list, which one would still be better?


----------



## yangian

I just got Havi B3 pro1 from a headfier. This is a real great Earphone, but I think it has been insanely hyped. Its sound signature is very similar to IE80 and its sound quality is close to IE80. Its value beats 80 for sure but its soundstage/imaging is no better than IE80. Especially soundstage height, though very good, is obvious falling behind IE80. And I think IE80's sound is more refined.
 I'm so sorry many people didn't drive IE80 well and degrade this classical Senn.'s product so much!
  
 When comparing, I use my desktop setup: Jitterbug->Modi->A6->IE80​/Havi.
 where A6 is
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/A6-amp-HD650-K701-fever-HIFI-headset-amplifier-AC-220V-150mW/32688130650.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.10.1YkTJV&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10037_10049_10033_10059_10032_10058_10017_405_404_407_10040,searchweb201603_7&btsid=6b621c27-3803-4403-aee2-644c835d4747
  
 Interestingly, I found B3 cannot pair with Xduoo X3 well. It seems to be too warm on X3. It's pair with X2+NX1 better than X3. I like this Havi and I agree its soundstage is much better than those like LZ A2, even KEF M200. But it's still cannot catch up the soundstage of IE80! But I do agree these three soundstage kings of IEms: IE800, IE80, and Havi No obvious difference of soundstage wide and depth. But 800 and 80 have obvious better soundstage height.
  
 I agree Havi might be the best value earphones in all the price range. This is a conversation with Peter123:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/781825/peter123s-reviews-planned-reviews-first-impressions-and-comparisons-aka-peters-place/165#post_12632961


----------



## audio123

Yes the havi is very good when amped


----------



## Tonx

Bosshifi B3
 LZ 03A
 Tennmak Pro
 Joyroom E103
 Rock Zircon
 Hotfi Z800
 Ingping H60


----------



## Tonx

yoshi948 said:


> If the Tennmaks weren't on the list, which one would still be better?


 
 Bosshifi B3
 LZ 03A
 Tennmak Pro
 Joyroom E103
 Rock Zircon
 Hotfi Z800
 Ingping H60


----------



## Yoshi948

What is the best one?


----------



## Zackio

yoshi948 said:


> What is the best one?


 
 The DZAT DF-10 sound really good and spacious imo! And they are really good for their price!.


----------



## CoiL

Yoshi948 - sorry if I missed Your 1st question and information but:
 1. what is Your price range?
 2. what type of music You mainly listen and do You have some kind of sound signature preferences?
 3. what source gear and file format are You using?
  
 I would dich all those suggestions atm as I see some of them are totally different sound signature and sound quality IEM`s and I wouldn`t approve all those suggestions. 
  


zackio said:


> yoshi948 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best one?
> ...


 
 No, they don`t and they aren`t. Nothing special about that IEM. I would save that money for something else.


----------



## Zackio

coil said:


> Yoshi948 - sorry if I missed Your 1st question and information but:
> 1. what is Your price range?
> 2. what type of music You mainly listen and do You have some kind of sound signature preferences?
> 3. what source gear and file format are You using?
> ...


 
 I dont know maybe i go used to the sound or maybe is the source gear i use them with. What iem's have clear and with a fair or good soundstage in your opinion? Between those prices(20$-30$).


----------



## Yoshi948

My price ranges at around 20-30$ and I listen to mostly electronica or pop and the occasional classical music. I had the ROCK Zircons which have broken just recently (hence why I need a new pair). Source gear is non-audiophile, consisting of my Moto X Pure and Spotify with the extreme profile on. While im not an audiophile, I am very picky with the sound of headphones. With ones sounding tinny to ones with a mushy sound. Chinese IEM's deem to be more worthy than well-known brands which is why im looking for the best pair in my price range.


----------



## Yoshi948

You can use carltonh's list for reference if necessary:

 1. Tennmak Pro
 2. Musicmaker KK-Ting
 3. VJJB K4
 4. LG Quadbeat 3
 5. Tennmak Banjo
 6. Magaosi G29
 7. Rock Zircon
 8. KZ ED9
 9. Yinjw Wooden V2
 10. KZ HDS3
 11. JVC FHD40
 12. Jlab Epic


----------



## CoiL

Well, then maybe DF10 actually isn`t so bad choice for You. May I ask if You liked Zircons very much? I`m asking because they have quite V-shaped bass-boosted sound signature and if that`s the case, DF10 is ok choice probably but there are many many out there in this price range that sound "better" or have at least that level of SQ and sound signature.


----------



## Yoshi948

I kinda did but it seemed like it wasn't very balanced if you know what I mean. I have had a different pair of VJJB the V1S. These have a more clean smooth sound although it wasn't really good for my preference and bought the ROCK Zircon's instead. The Zircon's significantly had a more V-shaped sound to it and very good tonality and clarity boost from the precious set, but seemed too clear for me. Maybe the Tennmak Pro's could be better or the LG Quadbeat's but im unsure as of now.


----------



## CoiL

yoshi948 said:


> You can use carltonh's list for reference if necessary:
> 
> 1. Tennmak Pro
> 3. VJJB K4
> ...


 
 I removed some. Yinjw Wooden V2 "IE800" should be one I can certainly recommend for You ( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/32487808552.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10055_10049_10017_405_404_10059_407_10058_10040_9999,searchweb201603_4&btsid=a6a58824-3823-4783-bb32-ecf8856e83ad ) but HLSX-808 is only 31$ and by SQ it is just superior in almost every way over Yinjw but Yinjw has slightly better soundstage frontal depth and harder "pop" style hitting bass & percussion.
 KZ ED9 should be also good choice I can recommend (I prefer yinjw due to more engaging sound). Others on the list should be also good but with different sound signature to some degree and I can`t recommend them personally. 
 Also, what type wearing style You prefer - over or straight down wire ? It becomes quite important deciding factor.
 Let some other members also fill in the gaps I`m missing


----------



## Yoshi948

I've been very accustomed to straight down wire, so I'll go with that but I really dont care. Way back, I had some decent JVC sport earbuds and I liked the over ear style as well as they stay on better.


----------



## Yoshi948

Have you used the Tennmak Pro?


----------



## CoiL

Me? No. As I told, my suggestions are limited and let someone else to fill in gaps I`m missing


----------



## Yoshi948

I guess you could take carltonh's word


----------



## ld100

crabdog said:


> Look forward to hearing your opinions on the pmv. I feel they may have been unlucky with their timing due to the a2s and en700. If it's good I might get one. Cheapest triple drive iem out there at the moment I think.




Which one is it?


----------



## CoiL

yoshi948 said:


> I guess you could take carltonh's word


 
 I don`t know what he recommended exactly but for You, it would be great if someone does a little fast comparison between Zircon, Tennmak Pro`s and VJJB V1S so You could get more accurate opinion about Pro`s. Ask, I`m sure someone can help You out with that


----------



## Yoshi948

carltonh can and I know for sure because he has all the IEM's in the list provided. But he hasn't responded to me in another thread, therefore, im stuck with nothing XD.


----------



## CoiL

Wait, patience is virtue


----------



## Yoshi948

Just realized he's offline so ill ask him somehow. But do you know how to contact people without being in a thread? Could make things a bit easier.


----------



## CoiL

Just send PM and wait for answer. Meanwhile, maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## Yoshi948

PM is Private Message right ;P


----------



## Zackio

yoshi948 said:


> PM is Private Message right ;P


 
 Yup, Private


----------



## Yoshi948

Thanks


----------



## Zackio

Kz-ATE or Tennmak Pro? For clarity and treble and a fair soundstage!.


----------



## carltonh

yoshi948 said:


> I guess you could take carltonh's word


 

 LOL, I'm only comparing what I have, with gaps because others discussed I don't have to make an opinion. But as Coil said, If you spend this much time fighting for the best opinions and best choice...save up a few more dollars and get the HLSX 808. Since you like the Zircon, it isn't completely different, but much better treble extension and presence, soundstage,...everything better unless referring to pure bass quantity, but it still has plenty for those who like the Zircon bass.


----------



## Yoshi948

And the Narmoo S1's? They are similar as well.


----------



## loomisjohnson

zackio said:


> Kz-ATE or Tennmak Pro? For clarity and treble and a fair soundstage!.


sorta similar signature, with the ate being a bit bassier/forward. For the extra ten bucks id buy the pros, which are overall more refined and organic--they sound expensive


----------



## Zackio

loomisjohnson said:


> sorta similar signature, with the ate being a bit bassier/forward. For the extra ten bucks id buy the pros, which are overall more refined and organic--they sound expensive




What about the Piano's?


----------



## bluxheart

coil said:


> Yes it does  For 808, little modding it is a must to get it sound "right" imho.


sorry, what modding is needed?


----------



## alizeofeniquito

can anyone compare xe800 against modded 808?


----------



## Pastapipo

alizeofeniquito said:


> can anyone compare xe800 against modded 808?




The only modding I did was taping off the near nozzle vents and tip rolling. 

The bass of the 808s consists mostly of midbass (and plenty of it), while the XE800 has a humble subbass presence. Mids of the 808s are somewhat recessed while maintaining detail retrieval. The XE800 displays impressive clear/detailed mids and focuses on voice and upper mids. The highs of the XE800 are more natural and true to nature, but the do balance on the edge of sibilance at times. Both are very detailed. 

For EDM and Urban go for the 808s.
For rock/classical go for the XE800.

(ymmv)


----------



## alizeofeniquito

pastapipo said:


> The only modding I did was taping off the near nozzle vents and tip rolling.
> 
> The bass of the 808s consists mostly of midbass (and plenty of it), while the XE800 has a humble subbass presence. Mids of the 808s are somewhat recessed while maintaining detail retrieval. The XE800 displays impressive clear/detailed mids and focuses on voice and upper mids. The highs of the XE800 are more natural and true to nature, but the do balance on the edge of sibilance at times. Both are very detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 can you tape both vents and put a small hole using a thin needle on both and compare?


----------



## 1clearhead

alizeofeniquito said:


> can anyone compare *xe800 against modded 808?*


 

 For me, personally that's really hard to do, since I like both of their sound signatures and the uniqueness of it. It's all about preference from this point. They are both good and unique in their own way and can only say.....I'm glad I own both!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 This is what I can say for each, though.....
  
 The HLSX-808 (Titanium driver & AFX BA hybrid) has deep sounding bass with great impact, and clean and clear vocals joined with crisp hi-end details. Soundstage is big and spacious, which brings out the best out of most songs effortlessly.
  
 The VIVO XE800 (Dynamic Driver) has a superb soundstage with life-like vocals and excellent details from end to end without ever sounding harsh or sibilant (depending on your source) with mirror-like similarities in SQ when compared to the GR07.
  
 Hope this helps.....


----------



## koven

ive been out of the earbud scene for a while, well hifi in general actually. i just have to comment on the cygnus though. been happily using yuin pk3 for years now as my portable. recently stumbled across glowing Cygnus reviews and became curious, the impressive cable/jack pushed me over the edge and i bought a set from penon audio. im at ~50+ hours, soundstage opened up since first listen and i look forward to 200+ hours. i also replaced stock donuts w/ heigi full foam which was a noticeable refinement across the board. i am using the Cygnus straight out of a mediocre nexus 6 80% of the time, and other times at the office w/ a fiio e10k (soon to be DFR). it is a really comfortable bud much like the yuin, same/similar shell i think? mids incredibly lush, reminds me of hd600 w/ tube amp. treble detail and extension is fantastic w/ no sibilance whatsoever. bass is well balanced, lacks punch/slam so maybe not for bassheads but perfect for me. soundstage and separation not the best ive heard but better than expected, great imaging and airy feel coupled w/ velvet mids such as pleasure to listen to. wouldnt call these neutral, overall signature maybe slightly colored/warm, just a very fun fatigueless sound. ive even been reaching for the Cygnus at home over my hd600 schiit stack. fwiw i listen to mainly hiphop/r&b/house/jazz/pop. honestly if someone took these away from me and said the price is $200 now, i would buy them again w/o hesitation. i'm also in the market for $1k universals so i look forward to that comparison, leaning towards se846 which i have no doubts is superior but by 10x? (price) not sure about that, i'll find out soon.


----------



## vapman

koven said:


> ive been out of the earbud scene for a while, well hifi in general actually. i just have to comment on the cygnus though. been happily using yuin pk3 for years now as my portable. recently stumbled across glowing Cygnus reviews and became curious, the impressive cable/jack pushed me over the edge and i bought a set from penon audio. im at ~50+ hours, soundstage opened up since first listen and i look forward to 200+ hours. i also replaced stock donuts w/ heigi full foam which was a noticeable refinement across the board. i am using the Cygnus straight out of a mediocre nexus 6 80% of the time, and other times at the office w/ a fiio e10k (soon to be DFR). it is a really comfortable bud much like the yuin, same/similar shell i think? mids incredibly lush, reminds me of hd600 w/ tube amp. treble detail and extension is fantastic w/ no sibilance whatsoever. bass is well balanced, lacks punch/slam so maybe not for bassheads but perfect for me. soundstage and separation not the best ive heard but better than expected, great imaging and airy feel coupled w/ velvet mids such as pleasure to listen to. wouldnt call these neutral, overall signature maybe slightly colored/warm, just a very fun fatigueless sound. ive even been reaching for the Cygnus at home over my hd600 schiit stack. fwiw i listen to mainly hiphop/r&b/house/jazz/pop. honestly if someone took these away from me and said the price is $200 now, i would buy them again w/o hesitation. i'm also in the market for $1k universals so i look forward to that comparison, leaning towards se846 which i have no doubts is superior but by 10x? (price) not sure about that, i'll find out soon.


 

 You should come hang out with us in the earbud thread where you can find many people who would rather have a really nice earbud than a nice over ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Se846 is extremely refined and great for that reason but isn't chinese/small company 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up-final-update-april-17th-2016


----------



## CoiL

bluxheart said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > For 808, little modding it is a must to get it sound "right" imho.
> ...


 Close vent holes near nozzle "stem" and use Creative 930i, Piston 2.1 or Spiral-dot tips. 

  
 Quote:


pastapipo said:


> The only modding I did was taping off the near nozzle vents and tip rolling.
> 
> The *bass of the 808s consists mostly of midbass* (and plenty of it)


 
 Sorry, but I can`t agree with that. For me, modded & even stock 808 is rather having more sub-bass/lower bass than mid-bass. Imo, its mid-bass is just about right and not over-boosted like for example Yinjw ceramic "IE800" has (very mid-bass oriented). About mids - I think they are very neutral, never being recessed to feel that something is missing from acoustic instruments or vocals but it could need slightly more warmth for my taste. 
 Maybe we have different source gear or hear things differently, idk. But like You JMSO.
  



1clearhead said:


> The HLSX-808 (Titanium driver & AFX BA hybrid) has deep sounding bass with great impact, and clean and clear vocals joined with crisp hi-end details. Soundstage is big and spacious, which brings out the best out of most songs effortlessly.


 
 I agree but about soundstage big & spacious - I think it lacks littlebit extension and distance reach (decay/reverb). 
  
 Thanks about info on XE800... might get one if A2S doesn`t satisfy my needs.


----------



## crabdog

Not sure if I can talk about this but there's a new D2002 listing. Seems to be the same specs as previous one but price is lower:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Hot-DQSM-D2002-3-Units-Hybird-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-2-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-Earbuds/1922340_32701076593.html
  
 EDIT- same iem, just 5 day sale promo.


----------



## FUYU

crabdog said:


> Not sure if I can talk about this but there's a new D2002 listing. Seems to be the same specs as previous one but price is lower:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Hot-DQSM-D2002-3-Units-Hybird-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-2-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-Earbuds/1922340_32701076593.html
> 
> EDIT- same iem, just 5 day sale promo.




I'd rather ask the admins before doing any push again. AFAIK, DQSM has cut ties with "the one which shall not be named", or something along those lines.


----------



## Turkleton

1clearhead said:


> For me, personally that's really hard to do, since I like both of their sound signatures and the uniqueness of it. It's all about preference from this point. They are both good and unique in their own way and can only say.....I'm glad I own both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, that sounds amazing... In terms of the havi b3 pro 1, which soundstage is better? Would you say the XE800 is a sidegrade or upgrade compared to the havi?


----------



## thanderbird

Links XE800, please!!!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

thanderbird said:


> Links XE800, please!!!


 
  
 Here is one: http://penonaudio.com/vivo-XE800
  
 --


----------



## lesp4ul

turkleton said:


> Wow, that sounds amazing... In terms of the havi b3 pro 1, which soundstage is better? Would you say the XE800 is a sidegrade or upgrade compared to the havi?




B3 Pro detail and soundstage is very good but vocal is on thin side. I enjoy xe800 more, a bit warm neutral. Soundstage also very good. Build quality also super. I use this with Shozy Zero as sidegrade.


----------



## yangian

lesp4ul said:


> B3 Pro detail and soundstage is very good but vocal is on thin side. I enjoy xe800 more, a bit warm and neutral. 3


 
  
  
 B3 is good at complex music, like symphony


----------



## audio123

lesp4ul said:


> B3 Pro detail and soundstage is very good but vocal is on thin side. I enjoy xe800 more, a bit warm and neutral.


 

 i disagree. the b3 pro is very good in vocals.
 reference vocals iems for me are final audio design heaven vi and fibass.
 cheers!


----------



## MuZo2

bloodypenguin said:


> Here is one: http://penonaudio.com/vivo-XE800
> 
> --



Check xe800 thread, there are available for 23$.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

muzo2 said:


> Check xe800 thread, there are available for 23$.


 
  
 Yeah, that is a much better price than the link I posted.
  
 --


----------



## Lurk650

Whoa this means we can talk about them again, just under the D2002 name.


----------



## thanderbird

muzo2 said:


> Check xe800 thread, there are available for 23$.




Links, please.


----------



## MuZo2

thanderbird said:


> Links, please.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection/420#post_12498405


----------



## MuZo2

lurk650 said:


> Whoa this means we can talk about them again, just under the D2002 name.


 

 ?? Dunu


----------



## Lurk650

muzo2 said:


> ?? Dunu




Sorry forgot to quote Crabdog. The DQSM D2 were a banned discussion bc only one seller had them. Now another one has them under the name DQSM D2002. This should mean we can talk about them


----------



## HiFiChris

psycoffman said:


> I know this may be an odd request, but I have been obsessed lately with my TH-X00's and I'm looking for an IEM that would have a similar sound signature.  Any ideas?


 
  
 I'd recommend the Sennheiser IE 800 and/or FLC Technology FLC8s (with red/grey/gold filter combination) pop into my mind (the latter has got less upper bass ("kick-bass") quantity than the Fostex but a really nice and strong sub-bass with the red filter).


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> I agree but about soundstage big & spacious - I think it lacks littlebit extension and distance reach *(decay/reverb)*.
> 
> Thanks about info on XE800... might get one if A2S doesn`t satisfy my needs.


 
  
 Yea, you are right about the --> decay/reverb, this is where the BK50 does a little better.
 I really hope you pick-up the XE800.....*well worth it!  *


----------



## Fabi

Has anyone tried these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://aliexpress.com/item/i-Valux-HiFi-Hybrid-7-Drivers-50mm-Dynamic-Driver-6-Balanced-Armature-BA-Units-Hi-Fi/32470373681.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.39.5FfukW
  
 http://aliexpress.com/item/MaGaosi-Hybrid-a-Dynamic-six-Balance-Armature-unit-wooden-noise-isolating-headband-earphone-headphone/32659579128.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.49.5FfukW


----------



## SomeGuyDude

If I had a spare $300 I'd pull the trigger. Final Audio proved that a BA/dynamic setup in a full-size can work, I'd love to hear these.


----------



## Lurk650

someguydude said:


> If I had a spare $300 I'd pull the trigger. Final Audio proved that a BA/dynamic setup in a full-size can work, I'd love to hear these.




Yeah if AE took PayPal I'd hop on that Magaosi


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> Whoa this means we can talk about them again, just under the D2002 name.


 

 I would still check just to make sure, as I don't wan this thread closed. But FWIW, its a shame as it is still one of the finest iems I have had the pleasure of listening to...


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> I would still check just to make sure, as I don't wan this thread closed. But FWIW, its a shame as it is still one of the finest iems I have had the pleasure of listening to...




I will check with Brooko. The thread won't be closed. That was just a big incident which needed cleaning. They just send warnings via PM.


----------



## rebbi

OK, guys, need your advice:
I missed the chance to buy a used pair of the MusicMaker Shockwave III's. So, That's off the table… 
:-/
 I am looking for what you folks think of as the current "giant killer king" of Chinese IEM's. 
 I'm looking for something with great bass response, great soundstage and capabilities and a relatively neutral-to-tame top end. Price, under $300, US. Glad to buy used if you know of something great that is currently for sale. 
Awaiting your advice with bated breath…


----------



## Lurk650

Well I had the AKG 240 but returned due to lack of bass. The AKG 7xx popped up on Massdrop again. Gave in. For $215 I get them a week or so after my bday


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> Well I had the AKG 240 but returned due to lack of bass. The AKG 7xx popped up on Massdrop again. Gave in. For $215 I get them a week or so after my bday


 

 I love the AKG K7XX, its made in china so its totally relevant to this thread 
  
 Probably one of the biggest soundstage I have heard to date. they sound amazing out of all my gear


----------



## anticute

fabi said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've been really curious about these multi driver full size cans for a while now. Sadly, I can't pay that kind of money for something I know absolutely nothing about, but I've been sort of hoping someone else would..


----------



## bhazard

A lot of us are wondering about those multi driver cans, and a lot of us feel the same as anticute. All it takes is someone to try it or more reviews to pop up to get rid of some of the hesitation and learn what they sound like.


----------



## audio123

someguydude said:


> If I had a spare $300 I'd pull the trigger. Final Audio proved that a BA/dynamic setup in a full-size can work, I'd love to hear these.


but final audio cans are too expensive


----------



## crabdog

New triple driver hybrid anyone? The Hellsing K1:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-HELLSING-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-2BA-Hybrid-3-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32702379903.html


----------



## mochill

The new rose cappuccino looks sexy


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> I love the AKG K7XX, its made in china so its totally relevant to this thread
> 
> Probably one of the biggest soundstage I have heard to date. they sound amazing out of all my gear




Im excited. Hopefully I forget about them even coming so it's a nice surprise lol. How's the bass, I don't need a ton of bass but some nice sub bass for hip hop or electronic music

Gonna be using my ibasso D14 from my computer and my X3-ii with the E12 which should have enough power.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> New triple driver hybrid anyone? The Hellsing K1:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-HELLSING-K1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-2BA-Hybrid-3-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Bullet-Casing/1825606_32702379903.html


 
 looks nice, thanks crab for the find!
 may get this instead of simgot


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> Im excited. Hopefully I forget about them even coming so it's a nice surprise lol. How's the bass, I don't need a ton of bass but some nice sub bass for hip hop or electronic music
> 
> Gonna be using my ibasso D14 from my computer and my X3-ii with the E12 which should have enough power.


 
  
 Of if its bass you are looking for, it has it in both quality and quantity without ruining the tonal balance. Also once you get it, if you feel the sound is imbalanced, play around with the pads, switch the left and right ones, that worked for me. I got a brand new pair from MD that someone was selling locally. Even taking off the pads and rotating it helped quite a bit.
  
 That will be more than enough to drive it but the better the dac the better it will sound. Sounds breath taking out of the Micro iDSD to my ears. Positively cavernous!


----------



## bhazard

I love the AKG 7XX, It really came alive once I had it converted to a 4-pin balanced XLR for my Pulse X Infinity. If you know someone or have the ability to mod it, it is probably the best under $250 (with balanced parts) you can spend on a balanced headphone.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I love the AKG 7XX, It really came alive once I had it converted to a 4-pin balanced XLR for my Pulse X Infinity. If you know someone or have the ability to mod it, it is probably the best under $250 (with balanced parts) you can spend on a balanced headphone.


 

 did you have to modify the headphone or using a balanced cable was all it took? I wouldn't trying it balanced out of my Geek Out V2...  But yes after my brain adjusted to it, I love it to bits! <3 <3


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> did you have to modify the headphone or using a balanced cable was all it took? I wouldn't trying it balanced out of my Geek Out V2...  But yes after my brain adjusted to it, I love it to bits! <3 <3


 
 You have to modify the headphone connector. There are tutorials on the net showing how to do it on AKG 702s, but it isn't easy.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> You have to modify the headphone connector. There are tutorials on the net showing how to do it on AKG 702s, but it isn't easy.


 
  
  
 Yeah no I am all thumbs when it comes to things like this so I will kill that dream before it starts lest I end up with a nice AKG Paperweight lol. But can it run single ended after being modified? I might get a pro to do it for me maybe.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah no I am all thumbs when it comes to things like this so I will kill that dream before it starts lest I end up with a nice AKG Paperweight lol. But can it run single ended after being modified? I might get a pro to do it for me maybe.


 
 You can buy a 4-pin XLR to SE adapter, Bought mine from lunashops for around $30. Haven't found a 4-pin xlr to 3.5mm balanced converter yet though (for the GOV2)


----------



## rebbi

rebbi said:


> OK, guys, need your advice:
> I missed the chance to buy a used pair of the MusicMaker Shockwave III's. So, That's off the table…
> :-/
> I am looking for what you folks think of as the current "giant killer king" of Chinese IEM's.
> ...




Nobody?


----------



## bhazard

rebbi said:


> Nobody?




Wait for more NiceHCK DZ7 impressions.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> Wait for more NiceHCK DZ7 impressions.


 
 is that the 6ba1dd iem?
 will there be a dedicated thread to it. thanks in advance


----------



## ezekiel77

rebbi said:


> Nobody?


 
  
 I feel a nicely burnt-in Shockwave III is still the best bet. The treble is detailed and not harsh to my ears, but then I'm not treble sensitive.
  
 There are a few more options, but Rose stuff are pricier compared to their peers, and the newer 6BAs and 6BA+1DD IEMs in AE have few impressions.
  
 BTW the DZ7 costs more than $300.


----------



## 1clearhead

Wow! Coming off the very popular REMAX RM-600M, the REMAX RM-800MD, which consist of a DD + a BA Armature is looking very tempting!!!
  
 REMAX is moving-up! .....I hope KZ is taking notes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  







  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.XGyONp&id=535720767604&ns=1&abbucket=4
  
 .....Who will be the first to pull the trigger?


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Coming off the very popular REMAX RM-600M, the REMAX RM-800MD, which consist of a DD + a BA Armature is looking very tempting!!!
> 
> REMAX is moving-up! .....I hope KZ is taking notes.
> 
> ...


 
 no doubt it is tempting. i may pull the trigger. what is making me hesitate is the words on the shell
@kimD you should take a look


----------



## HiFiChris

I've uploaded my review of the Fidue A91 SIRIUS: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16468


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> no doubt it is tempting. i may pull the trigger. what is making me hesitate is the words on the shell
> @kimD
> you should take a look




Oops look great for me


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's Chinese, and budget if you're a millionaire...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16470


----------



## Turkleton

lesp4ul said:


> B3 Pro detail and soundstage is very good but vocal is on thin side. I enjoy xe800 more, a bit warm neutral. Soundstage also very good. Build quality also super. I use this with Shozy Zero as sidegrade.




Thanks for the info! I was hoping to find something with havi details and soundstage but with a slightly warmer signature..

Would the Musicmaker TK12 and/or TK13 fit that description or is it more a bass head iem?


----------



## audio123

great review guys for the sirius!


----------



## anndrenaline

Hi i'm new here. I have used the Mi piston v2, v3 and now the Mi hybrids. I didnt like v3 as the trebles are too recessed, v2 was enjoyable but less refined, the hybrids are good but has too much bass for my liking. I see that the HLSX BK50 is recommended? Something akin to the Mi hybrids with less bass would be nice.
 Actually i'm also looking at Symphonized NRG and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore.


----------



## anticute

So the IEM that (perhaps still?) shall not be named has gotten a lot of my ear time lately, but I said I'd do a more thorough A/B between the iSK HP2011 and the Somic V2.
  
 Things to keep in mind: I am _not_ an experienced reviewer. I don't own, or have even heard, any super high tier stuff. The gear I own that I would consider "good" is Havi B3 Pro1, (modded) Soundmagic HP150 and now the nameless IEM. With this in mind, everything I write should be taken with a big grain of salt. 
  
 With that said, here we go:
  
*Gear used: *Zuperdac, ELE EL-D01 through NX1, but mainly D01 through Little Dot I+
 .
*Build/comfort: *Both phones are plastic, build quality is nothing remarkable, doesn't exactly scream high budget.
  
 iSK plastic feels kind of cheap, and the rigid Y split made of metal down to the cups make them feel a bit stiffer than the Somic. Slightly stiff to adjust, nothing big. Pleather on the headband slightly plastic-y feel.
  
 Somic V2: also plastic, but the plastic feels higher quality. Very comfortable, soft head band, velour pads give the impression that these could be worn forever without discomfort. Headband adjustment feel crisp and stays in place. Metal grill on the outside of the cup feels okay. Rotatable earcups (a little bit one way, ~90 degrees the other way) makes them easier to fit.
  
 None of them are foldable
  
*Isolation: *Somic V2 is open, 'nuff said. iSK takes this.
  
*Bass: *none of these are basshead cans. I wouldn't say bass shy, the Somic actually has more bass presence than I expected. Both lack a bit of sub bass extension, and have more mid bass focus, but nothing I notice unless listening to Daft Punk or something that has a lot of sub bass. 
  
 Somic bass is a little bit snappier, and also has better resolution. iSK might dig a _little _bit deeper, but on the other hand tends to get slightly muddy when there's a lot going on in the bass department. The Somic actually handles this very well, keeps everything controlled and audible.
  
  
*Midrange: *this is where the Somic shines in my opinion. On the iSK, mids sound a little bit thin in comparison to the Somic, also a little bit artifical. On the Somic, mids sound more lush, especially female vocals sound _very _good.
  
*Highs: *iSK not bad, but Somic wins this as well, slightly more natural and detailed.
  
*Soundstage/imaging/separation etc: *Neither of these have a huge soundstage, I actually expected more from the Somic. Still, being an open can, the soundstage on the Somic is still bigger, and it's not what I would consider small, I just had very high expectations.
  
 The Somic is more detailed, with better separation between instruments, and also better instrument placement.
  
*Conclusion: *it might sound like I'm bashing the iSK, which is really not the case. It's incredible what so little money can get you these days. I paid $38.99 for the iSK, and $36 for the Somic (with coupon from @George-gearbest, and for that price they are both very good.
  
 My first "better" headphone was the Takstar Pro80, and the iSK is (from memory) pretty similar. I might rank the Pro80 a little bit higher, but that might be because I had less gear to compare with at the time, first love syndrome etc.
  
 None the less - I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the iSK to someone who wants to dip their toes in what good sound can sound like for a relatively small amount of money. When I started out, I would have probably found them a bit bass light, but that comes down to preference more than anything else, and just means they aren't boom-boom-bassy.
  
 The Somic really surprised me. Sure, the soundstage isn't as large as I would have hoped for my first open can, but they sound way more expensive than they are IMO. When I A/B the iSK with my Soundmagic HP150, I feel that the iSK sounds like a cheaper headphone, but with the Somic, the difference isn't as big. The mids, especially female vocals, sound very good. 
  
 The Somic, as well, I would've probably called bass light when I started out, but really, to me, they sound very "audiophile", in the sense that they have a sort of balanced sound signature, great resolution, details and separation etc. A gateway drug to higher end gear without a doubt, and I'd rate them higher than the iSK and even my Pro80, which says a lot considering how much I liked the Pro80 
  
 I doubt the iSK will get that much ear time - although not bad, they sound like a lower tier version of my HP150. The Somic is more different than worse (although they still don't quite reach the HP150), and I can actually see myself reaching for them over the HP150 on some material, if for nothing else for the different sound signature. They sound brilliant out of my Little Dot.
  
 I'd love it if someone with better ears than mine could compare the Somic to something like open Senns or something. I'm sure the Senns would be better, but it'd be _very _interesting to know by how much.


----------



## crabdog

Wait whaaaat is this?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-DQSM-D6000-Wide-Frequency-HiFi-Dual-Units-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones-as/1922340_32702811105.html


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> Wait whaaaat is this?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-DQSM-D6000-Wide-Frequency-HiFi-Dual-Units-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones-as/1922340_32702811105.html


 
 Yeah, saw those as well.
  
 It would be great if the mods could give some sort of ruling on whether we can talk about these again or not. The seller got banned and blacklisted, and good riddance, but AFAIK this brand was banned because it was assumed that the seller and them had some kind of ties (only seller who had them etc). Apparently this is not the case anymore, so I hope the brand becomes kosher to talk about again, and I suppose this ought to be the case, right?
  
 Still would be nice with some kind of clarification.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Wait whaaaat is this?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-DQSM-D6000-Wide-Frequency-HiFi-Dual-Units-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphones-as/1922340_32702811105.html


 

 I don't know, still think I'd rather have these http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Music-Maker-TK13-Custom-made-3-dynamic-balance-in-ear-Headphone-DIY-HIFI-Earphone-Hybrid/1922340_32668029960.html over this D6000 but that's just the Pod for ya


----------



## rebbi

bhazard said:


> Wait for more NiceHCK DZ7 impressions.




Interesting, thanks.


----------



## rebbi

ezekiel77 said:


> I feel a nicely burnt-in Shockwave III is still the best bet. The treble is detailed and not harsh to my ears, but then I'm not treble sensitive.
> 
> There are a few more options, but Rose stuff are pricier compared to their peers, and the newer 6BAs and 6BA+1DD IEMs in AE have few impressions.
> 
> BTW the DZ7 costs more than $300.




Seriously considering that. Thank you.


----------



## notamethlab

I've been debating between ordering the TK13, but since I own the TK12 I've been thinking about jumping the the SWIII, but then I remind myself that I have the Pm4 coming soon... urghhh THIS sucks


----------



## audio123

fidue sirius may well be the best hybrid iem of the year imo


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> fidue sirius may well be the best hybrid iem of the year imo




Duh. With that price-tag, it better be. If we don't account for price, I guess the Aroma Audio Witch Girl Pro is another definite contentor.


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody know about this thing ,? 
This is moondrop Nocturne single BA IEM , looks very beautifull but i don't know much about this so if anybody know please write some impression here , thanks .


----------



## audio123

fuyu said:


> Duh. With that price-tag, it better be. If we don't account for price, I guess Aroma Audio is another definite contentor.


 
 i tried the aroma witch girl pro (4ba 2dd configuration) and I think FLC8S and Oriveti are better imo,
  
 top 4 hybrids:
 kumitate trio
 lear lcm bd 4-2
 tralucent 1p2
 fidue sirius
  
 upcoming totl hybrids:
 trinity audio pm6,hunter
 new flc iem


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Hidizs-EX-01

Another new gem is out I am feeling


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Hidizs-EX-01
> 
> Another new gem is out I am feeling


 

The driver: 8mm Dynamic
Frequency range: 20-20000HZ
Impedance: 160ohm
Sensitivity: 102db
Maximum power: 20mw
Cable length: 1.2M
Wire core material: TPE Kevlar core package
Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated plug (headphone and microphone)
Net weight: 16 g
 that impedance...


----------



## mochill

Might be goodbiocell driver too


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> Might be goodbiocell driver too


 

 it better be sirius


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> i tried the aroma witch girl pro (4ba 2dd configuration) and I think FLC8S and Oriveti are better imo,
> 
> top 4 hybrids:
> kumitate trio
> ...




Only heard the Kumitate KL-REF (which rocks!). PM4/6/Hunter have a good shot at the crown. Though AFAIK, only the Sirius is/was released in 2016. 
What did you feel was lacking on the Witch Girl Pro? Any sound-impressions?


----------



## Lurk650

I talked to Brooko, let the D2002 talk commence. They are too good of an IEM not to


----------



## audio123

fuyu said:


> Only heard the Kumitate KL-REF (which rocks!). PM4/6/Hunter have a good shot at the crown. Though AFAIK, only the Sirius is/was released in 2016.
> What did you feel was lacking on the Witch Girl Pro? Any sound-impressions?


 

 veiled, decent soundstage, slightly grainy treble, bass isnt tight as compared to the 5BA version witch girl s.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> I talked to @Brooko, let the D2002 talk commence. They are too good of an IEM not to


 
 Can't wait till mine get here! Only concern I have is "dat big ***** cable" people been talking about.


----------



## slowpickr

crabdog said:


> Can't wait till mine get here! Only concern I have is "dat big ***** cable" people been talking about.


 
 I've been using the LZA3 cable with mine extensively for on the go.  Works very well.  Glad we can talk about the D2002 now.  Just a phenomenal IEM.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Can't wait till mine get here! Only concern I have is "dat big ***** cable" people been talking about.




My P1 Pinnacle cable will be here today for it


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> My P1 Pinnacle cable will be here today for it


 

 I don't mind the D2 cable at all, sure it's big but it does not pull the iem out of your ear and I'm not gotten any micro-fon of of it and you can bet it will outlast 90% of the other cables out there. But to each his own, I'm sure the P1 cable will work great Lurk, keep us posted


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hold on here Sylvester.....
  
 Did anybody ELSE notice that this seller who carries the D2002 also has the D2 and they are exactly the same EXCEPT for the prices?
  
 This smacks faintly of something "He who shall not be named" would pull off.....
  
  
 ??????
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Hold on here Sylvester.....
> 
> Did anybody ELSE notice that this seller who carries the D2002 also has the D2 and they are exactly the same EXCEPT for the prices?
> 
> ...




Crab ask them and it is a 5 Day Sale I don't know why they just didn't discount the original one


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Hold on here Sylvester.....
> 
> Did anybody ELSE notice that this seller who carries the D2002 also has the D2 and they are exactly the same EXCEPT for the prices?
> 
> ...


 

 Sylvester got banned


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> I talked to @Brooko, let the D2002 talk commence. They are too good of an IEM not to


 

 any sonic differences from the other model? If its similar then thats awesome! are we allowed to post impressions and stuff?


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Hold on here Sylvester.....
> 
> Did anybody ELSE notice that this seller who carries the D2002 also has the D2 and they are exactly the same EXCEPT for the prices?
> 
> ...


 
 All good. This seller is legit. 4 days left on the sale!


----------



## crabdog

redjohn456 said:


> any sonic differences from the other model? If its similar then thats awesome! are we allowed to post impressions and stuff?


 
 It's the same IEM, just discounted while it's on sale. Not sure why they didn't just lower the price on the original listing. Maybe just so it showed up on the New Releases? That's how I discovered it.
  
 Anyway, ordered mine today and am very excited to hear what all the fuss is about.


----------



## RedJohn456

crabdog said:


> It's the same IEM, just discounted while it's on sale. Not sure why they didn't just lower the price on the original listing. Maybe just so it showed up on the New Releases? That's how I discovered it.
> 
> Anyway, ordered mine today and am very excited to hear what all the fuss is about.


 

 i haven't been on head-fi as much so I am not up to date with whats has happened lately, so is that seller unbanned now and we can talk about the D iem?


----------



## crabdog

redjohn456 said:


> i haven't been on head-fi as much so I am not up to date with whats has happened lately, so is that seller unbanned now and we can talk about the D iem?



That seller is still banned but the D2 is no longer exclusive to them so it can be discussed.


----------



## 1clearhead

So, has anyone else experienced any humming or grounding issues with the D2's?
 .....I am really starting to consider saving for these.


----------



## RedJohn456

crabdog said:


> That seller is still banned but the D2 is no longer exclusive to them so it can be discussed.


 

 I see, thank you for clarifying that


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> any sonic differences from the other model? If its similar then thats awesome! are we allowed to post impressions and stuff?




It's the same IEM for what it looks like

Let's start calling them the D2002 in case the other seller gets them in Stock again


----------



## anticute

On to the D2(002). Holy jumping meatballs, they are great! Black filter sounded a bit thin, green filter sounded a bit too bassy. The white one balances things out, although the sub bass on these is simply stunning. If you listen to bass heavy material, it sounds like you have a subwoofer in your head, in a good way.
  
 The cable is ridiculous, as others have stated, but I suppose it comes in handy if you need to tow a car or something.. Also, the cloth cover on mine was broken on one side, and I also had some slight glitching on the other side in the beginning. Haven't noticed it lately, but I've asked for a replacement cable anyway - at this price, I expect them to be 100%. Ordered two Tingo cables, and am considering going for the LZ A3 cable as well. Hopefully, these'll last me a good long while, so I would really like to find a cable that suits them.
  
 Most expensive IEM I've bought, and I can't say I regret it for a second.


----------



## Podster

redjohn456 said:


> I see, thank you for clarifying that


 

 Yes, I love my TFZ Series 1 Tamal but the D2 in another league
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 To say I love my D2 would be a gross understatement!


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> It's the same IEM for what it looks like
> 
> Let's start calling them the D2002 in case the other seller gets them in Stock again


 

 They are the D2002
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Says it right there on the box


----------



## carltonh

1clearhead said:


> So, has anyone else experienced any humming or grounding issues with the D2's?
> .....I am really starting to consider saving for these.


 
 I'm not sure if you are referring to me or if anyone else had the grounding issue. I ended up sending the left side back to the seller, but tracking does not show that it has arrived to the seller. The boat from USA to China seems even slower than the other direction.


----------



## notamethlab

crabdog said:


> Can't wait till mine get here! Only concern I have is "dat big ***** cable" people been talking about.


I think they shortened the cable, I have a long one that broke and the replacement was a much more manageable size.


----------



## vapman

Does anyone have both the D2/D2002 and the Musicmaker TK13/TO12?
 curious to know which reigns in sub bass


----------



## rebbi

Would someone take a moment to PM me and let me know what happened with that banned seller. They're still selling the D2 as such, but I understand that the 2002 is the same thing, right?


----------



## FUYU

rebbi said:


> Would someone take a moment to PM me and let me know what happened with that banned seller. They're still selling the D2 as such, but I understand that the 2002 is the same thing, right?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30120#post_12676708


----------



## rebbi

fuyu said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30120#post_12676708


 

 Oh, my goodness!


----------



## Lurk650

anticute, Yeah my cable was defective at the 3.5 connection. It was loose. Got a free replacement but ordered the Pinnacle P1 off Amazon. Will be here today. It's just a tad too thick at times. 

vapman, I have both. The D2002 does have more bass. 

The D2002 is the real name of what the old seller called the D2 for short. I think we need a new appreciation thread!


----------



## vapman

Good to know. Thanks!

If anyone wants to trade my qingyin for a d2002... haha


----------



## Ahmad313

lurk650 said:


> anticute, Yeah my cable was defective at the 3.5 connection. It was loose. Got a free replacement but ordered the Pinnacle P1 off Amazon. Will be here today. It's just a tad too thick at times.
> 
> vapman, I have both. The D2002 does have more bass.
> 
> The D2002 is the real name of what the old seller called the D2 for short. I think we need a new appreciation thread!



So why the D2002 is cheaper than D2 , ???
Thanks God i have the D2 and i am very happy with them .


----------



## ld100

What is the source for d2002?


----------



## vapman

Posted my review of the QY-30 by Qingyin. Please enjoy it even though it's lacking pictures right now...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/qingyin-qy-30/reviews/16474


----------



## FUYU

vapman said:


> Posted my review of the QY-30 by Qingyin. Please enjoy it even though it's lacking pictures right now...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/qingyin-qy-30/reviews/16474




It's kinda funny how you are shooting yourself in the leg, as you have the QY-30s on Sale.


----------



## vapman

fuyu said:


> It's kinda funny how you are shooting yourself in the leg, as you have the QY-30s on Sale.


 

 I'd rather be honest about how it sounds, why i didn't like it, and pass it on to someone who will use it more and the sound signature more in line with their tastes. It's currently on loan to my GF while she decides if she wants it, in which case i'd have to pull the sale listing anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Half my listening is bass test tracks, not even joking


----------



## FUYU

vapman said:


> I'd rather be honest about how it sounds, why i didn't like it, and pass it on to someone who will use it more and the sound signature more in line with their tastes. It's currently on loan to my GF while she decides if she wants it, in which case i'd have to pull the sale listing anyway
> 
> Half my listening is bass test tracks, not even joking




It's alright. I actually appreciate the honesty, greatly.


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> @anticute, Yeah my cable was defective at the 3.5 connection. It was loose. Got a free replacement but ordered the Pinnacle P1 off Amazon. Will be here today. It's just a tad too thick at times.
> 
> @vapman, I have both. The D2002 does have more bass.
> 
> The D2002 is the real name of what the old seller called the D2 for short. *I think we need a new appreciation thread!*


 
 Agreed. Hope the reviews weren't deleted completely and are able to restore. Or that the people who reviewed it have them saved somewhere. It's time to restore this bad boy to it's proper glory!


----------



## jant71

They first used the K3003 and now they want to use the new DUNU model to "help" them sell their product. If LZ, Musicmaker etc. can refrain from using those tactics so can the brand that shall not be named. I actually vote for mods not allowing threads for earphones named after other more established brands earphones.


----------



## FUYU

jant71 said:


> They first used the K3003 and now they want to use the new DUNU model to "help" them sell their product. If LZ, Musicmaker etc. can refrain from using those tactics so can the brand that shall not be named. I actually vote for mods not allowing threads for earphones named after other more established brands earphones.




You are referring to those wierd "New Earphone XYZ Kill K3003, SE846, etc." descriptions, I presume?
Although it's not really helping with credibility, I don't see this being against Head-Fi Rulings. Though we should avoid stores which sell fake products of more known brands. This seems like a big gray area to me. Also these fancy titles are AFAIK only really used by resellers, really. I haven't seen much of that on LZ or MusicMakers Taobao, if at all.


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> anticute, Yeah my cable was defective at the 3.5 connection. It was loose. Got a free replacement but ordered the Pinnacle P1 off Amazon. Will be here today. It's just a tad too thick at times.
> 
> vapman, I have both. The D2002 does have more bass.
> 
> The D2002 is the real name of what the old seller called the D2 for short. I think we need a new appreciation thread!



you say that D2 is better than tk13 ​​? and the soundstage , which is the best ?

you have the sw3 ?


----------



## robervaul

thanderbird said:


> you say that D2 is better than tk13 ​​? and the soundstage , which is the best ?
> 
> you have the sw3 ?


 
 I have both too. D2002 is better in all aspects.

 D2002>TK13>LZ-A2S
 $150     $80     $60


----------



## bhazard

vapman said:


> I'd rather be honest about how it sounds, why i didn't like it, and pass it on to someone who will use it more and the sound signature more in line with their tastes. It's currently on loan to my GF while she decides if she wants it, in which case i'd have to pull the sale listing anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We appreciate the honesty.
  
 I have the QY-20 to review soon, but something just doesn't seem right with the right earpiece. Can't get a seal at all, yet the left one has no issues. It sounds like it might be a little better than the QY-30 based on your review.


----------



## thanderbird

robervaul said:


> I have both too. D2002 is better[COLOR=181818] i[/COLOR][COLOR=0C0C0C]n [/COLOR]all[COLOR=0C0C0C] aspects.
> 
> 
> D2002>TK13>LZ-A2S
> ...




thank you for the informations.
the doubt is now when the shockwave 3 , as will be that compares to D2002 ?


----------



## Lurk650

Well I started my BW S5 review but got distracted and did this:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/814870/dqsm-d2002-impressions-discussion-thread


----------



## vapman

bhazard said:


> We appreciate the honesty.
> 
> I have the QY-20 to review soon, but something just doesn't seem right with the right earpiece. Can't get a seal at all, yet the left one has no issues. It sounds like it might be a little better than the QY-30 based on your review.


 

 Do they also have monstrously huge nozzles? the QY-30 definitely does. I think the first time i tried to put it on I thought I couldn't get a seal with one side and then realized the tip wasnt fully on and was folding over on itself.


----------



## bhazard

Nope. Standard sized.


----------



## Lurk650

FWIW http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/16475


----------



## Gracesheng

The *Mixcder Shareme* is a Over the Ear Bluetooth headphone that has one special Feature. 
  
 It allows you to share the music you are listening to someone else if they have a ShareMe Headphone as well. 
  
 The way this works is, you pair the headphones to each other first and then you pair one headphone to the Phone or TV. 
  
 That way two people are able to watch TV or listen to the same music.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

anticute said:


> Agreed. Hope the reviews weren't deleted completely and are able to restore. Or that the people who reviewed it have them saved somewhere. It's time to restore this bad boy to it's proper glory!


 
  
@Peter123  and @TwinACStacks reviews have been recovered from the bowels of the internet. Anybody else needs help finding old reviews and stuff hit me up.


----------



## Lurk650

waveriderhawaii said:


> @Peter123  and @TwinACStacks
> reviews have been recovered from the bowels of the internet. Anybody else needs help finding old reviews and stuff hit me up.




Link them in the official thread so I can add to the main topic


----------



## mochill

So the hidizs I'm is 16ohm not 160ohm


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Link them in the official thread so I can add to the main topic



I'm getting the no permission error still


----------



## Riisalat

When everyone is saying d2002 are we talking about dunu ?


----------



## Turkleton

riisalat said:


> When everyone is saying d2002 are we talking about dunu ?




DQSM D2002


----------



## Lurk650

Looking at the Dunu I think the DQSM are a "copy". I wonder how they compare SQ wise


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


vapman said:


> Does anyone have both the D2/D2002 and the Musicmaker TK13/TO12?
> curious to know which reigns in sub bass


 
  
 When I look at the taobao website, the D2 and D2002 are actually the same IEM. No different.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.BaCLW1&id=534072653573&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.9eonV0&id=532875626916&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  


carltonh said:


> I'm not sure if you are referring to me or if anyone else had the grounding issue. I ended up sending the left side back to the seller, but tracking does not show that it has arrived to the seller. The boat from USA to China seems even slower than the other direction.


 
  
 I hope it works out for you. So far, I've read of two people with this slight problem. Hopefully, all will be okay in the end.


----------



## CoiL

robervaul said:


> thanderbird said:
> 
> 
> > you say that D2 is better than tk13 ​​? and the soundstage , which is the best ?
> ...


 
 Glad I didn`t pay full price for A2S (not that it`s bad). Going to jump straight to D2002/D2 next and skip TO12(TK13), unless there going to be a great deal on latter


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Glad I didn`t pay full price for A2S (not that it`s bad). Going to jump straight to D2002/D2 next and skip TO12(TK13), unless there going to be a great deal on latter



I see you've been caught up in it too. Basically everyone who tried says they're amazing. Need to hear for myself.


----------



## VinceHill24

Was looking at the DQSM D2002 on Taobao and came across this interesting IEM by DQSM known as DQSM-V1.

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/desc.html?spm=a1z5f.7632052.0.0&id=36492460192

Apparently DQSM has other product as well and this shop from Taobao is the DQSM auhorised reseller for Taobao site. Thought maybe it'll interest anyone who would buy from Taobao. They have the DQSM D2002 as well. 

BTW, does anyone find that the D2002 mmcx cable very hard to be removed ? I never had a hard time removing mmcx cable before this.


----------



## vapman

it depends on the connector used for me, MMCX is either a pain in the butt or a REALLY BAD pain in the butt to remove.


----------



## VinceHill24

Guess it's REALLY BAD pain in the butt then as my fingers got blisters from removing the mmcx. Maybe i should try using a plyer instead of keep hurting my fingers.


----------



## anndrenaline

What would you recommend that's somewhat v-shaped, emphasis on treble, good mids, warmer tone and decent bass? That's under $50.


----------



## Alex CY

anndrenaline said:


> What would you recommend that's somewhat v-shaped, emphasis on treble, good mids, warmer tone and decent bass? That's under $50.


 
 MusicMaker TW1


----------



## anndrenaline

Judging by this review http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tw1. Bass is emphasized and lastly the trebles which is the opposite of what i want. But thanks though.


----------



## vapman

It sounded like you wanted solid bass in the mix too, maybe you should look at the Qingyins as they;re the most treble/mid forward IEMs i have heard in quite a while


----------



## Gracesheng

gracesheng said:


> The *Mixcder Shareme* is a Over the Ear Bluetooth headphone that has one special Feature.
> 
> It allows you to share the music you are listening to someone else if they have a ShareMe Headphone as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The price for Prime Day is $29.99 and $26.99 for the Black&Red, White and Blue. 
 There is no other than good choice to get a pair of headphones with Share function. 
  
 It would be nice to use both pairs so that two people can watch a show without bothering others.
  
 Here is a better discount than Prime Day:
  
   Promotion Price: 
  
 Two Headphones= $50( no Color limitation)
 one headphone= $25.99(any color)  

  
 Code: GD8BBMAO
 The code works for both choice. 
  
 This discount is  for Amazon US only.


----------



## crabdog

anndrenaline said:


> Judging by this review http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tw1. Bass is emphasized and lastly the trebles which is the opposite of what i want. But thanks though.


 
 Brainwavz Jive.


----------



## mebaali

anndrenaline said:


> What would you recommend that's somewhat v-shaped, emphasis on treble, good mids, warmer tone and decent bass? That's under $50.


 
 HLSX 808, a DD + BA hybrid that does more than decent job on all frequencies (can be bought for under 35 US$ at Aliexpress)


----------



## anticute

vincehill24 said:


> Was looking at the DQSM D2002 on Taobao and came across this interesting IEM by DQSM known as DQSM-V1.
> 
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/desc.html?spm=a1z5f.7632052.0.0&id=36492460192
> 
> ...


 
 I have limited experience with MMCX, but yes, they were very hard to remove. I found a "trick" though, or at least a method that works for me, made it easier at least.
  
 To begin with, I was just pulling, and was actually afraid I would break something. Try putting one thumb on the square part where the connector enters, securing the rest of the IEM with your other fingers, and the other on the cable on the end of the connector of the cable, pinching it. Your thumbs should be really close to each other. Then you can sort of "rotate" your thumbs apart (i.e rotate the IEM slightly away from the cable side), and if you do it right you will get them to pull apart almost completely straight, without a lot of effort. Be careful to not actually rotate too much so that you damage it, you don't want to bend it.
  
 Difficult to explain, really, but more or less one thumb on the square part in the picture, with that part facing up, and the other one on the cable. 
  

  
 This was the only method I found that actually worked without pulling like crazy.


----------



## anndrenaline

> Originallly Posted by *vapman *t sounded like you wanted solid bass in the mix too, maybe you should look at the Qingyins as they;re the most treble/mid forward IEMs i have heard in quite a while


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> Brainwavz Jive.


 
  
  


mebaali said:


> HLSX 808, a DD + BA hybrid that does more than decent job on all frequencies (can be bought for under 35 US$ at Aliexpress)


 
 Thanks for the recommendations, will do some research. Im also highly considering the Shozy Zero due to the good reviews plus warm and balanced sound.


----------



## crabdog

anndrenaline said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, will do some research. Im also highly considering the Shozy Zero due to the good reviews plus warm and balanced sound.


 
 Zero isn't good if you're looking for treble, it's way rolled off. It is however an excellent iem.
  
 For what you're after I'll change my recommendation from the Jive to the HLSX-808. Took it to work today and I'd forgotten how good it can be.


----------



## B9Scrambler

anndrenaline said:


> What would you recommend that's somewhat v-shaped, emphasis on treble, good mids, warmer tone and decent bass? That's under $50.




JVC HA-FXH30. As long as the thick nozzle isn't an issue, these should do the trick.


----------



## ajaxender

^ FXH30 or, perhaps the Ostry KC06 or KC06A (I have the A, not-A I hear is less bassy and definitely less cost).


----------



## VinceHill24

anticute said:


> I have limited experience with MMCX, but yes, they were very hard to remove. I found a "trick" though, or at least a method that works for me, made it easier at least.
> 
> To begin with, I was just pulling, and was actually afraid I would break something. Try putting one thumb on the square part where the connector enters, securing the rest of the IEM with your other fingers, and the other on the cable on the end of the connector of the cable, pinching it. Your thumbs should be really close to each other. Then you can sort of "rotate" your thumbs apart (i.e rotate the IEM slightly away from the cable side), and if you do it right you will get them to pull apart almost completely straight, without a lot of effort. Be careful to not actually rotate too much so that you damage it, you don't want to bend it.
> 
> ...



Sounds so simple. Thanks for the suggestion, gonna try this "trick" later home. If it works then i don't have to resort to the last option of using a plyer on my poor D2002.


----------



## VinceHill24

Holy anticute the "trick" works like magic!!! I doubted it will work but it just did, pop and now they're both apart. Didn't even use much force. Thanks so much for the tips.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I used to have a hell of a time too. The paint is even coming off a bit on the edges of the square part on mine. Then the old seller posted a video on FB showing the method Anticute described and it's so easy lol


----------



## Podster

vincehill24 said:


> Guess it's REALLY BAD pain in the butt then as my fingers got blisters from removing the mmcx. Maybe i should try using a plyer instead of keep hurting my fingers.


 

 I don't know, I've never gotten blisters from changing MMCX cable on these


----------



## rebbi

2002 vs. Shockwave III - thoughts on sound and value?

Super interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## audio123

rebbi said:


> 2002 vs. Shockwave III - thoughts on sound and value?
> 
> Super interested to hear your thoughts!


 

 which 2002 are you talking about?


----------



## rebbi

audio123 said:


> which 2002 are you talking about?


 

 Sorry, the DQSM D2002!


----------



## bhazard

I'd love to hear the DQSM D2002 at some point before deciding to purchase. I'm just wondering if I'm better off waiting for something like those 7 drivers that have recently popped up. I like a good powerful tight bass though.


----------



## vapman

anndrenaline said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, will do some research. Im also highly considering the Shozy Zero due to the good reviews plus warm and balanced sound.


 

 the Zero is pretty light on treble, sounded like you wanted  a more present treble, Zero is pretty dark overall.


----------



## bjaardker

Well, Lendmeurears has been back from vacation for 4 days and still hasn't fulfilled my TFZ 5 order I placed on 7/13.
  
 I just emailed them to cancel the order and bought it from their Amazon store. It costs $2 more, but I might actually get it some time this month still.


----------



## ezequif

What are good some good Chinese IEM's that are under 30$. I want a clear/clean neutral sound with a fair amount of soundstage. I mostly listen to classical and acoustical music!. I'm a pianist so i like to listen to my pianos clear and clean. I dont like bass that much so bass doesnt matter to me!.


----------



## Podster

ezequif said:


> What are good some good Chinese IEM's that are under 30$. I want a clear/clean neutral sound with a fair amount of soundstage. I mostly listen to classical and acoustical music!. I'm a pianist so i like to listen to my pianos clear and clean. I dont like bass that much so bass doesnt matter to me!.


 

 Been really enjoying these KKTing's, pretty even sounding iem for under $30


----------



## leobigfield

ezequif said:


> What are good some good Chinese IEM's that are under 30$. I want a clear/clean neutral sound with a fair amount of soundstage. I mostly listen to classical and acoustical music!. I'm a pianist so i like to listen to my pianos clear and clean. I dont like bass that much so bass doesnt matter to me!.




Maybe the Havi B3pro is what are you looking for.


----------



## danimoca

I miss my Havi's. The cable broke and since then I havent found any IEM with that unique sound signature. That soundstage...


----------



## vapman

danimoca said:


> I miss my Havi's. The cable broke and since then I havent found any IEM with that unique sound signature. That soundstage...


 

 You can re-cable an IEM, it just takes a steady hand and the proper tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Of  course if you don't have any of the tools maybe just get a new set of IEMs...


----------



## Lurk650

Well, I forgot that DQSM directly was involved in the original fiasco so that thread has been deleted and no more talk about any of their products shall happen after this post.


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> Well, I forgot that DQSM directly was involved in the original fiasco so that thread has been deleted and no more talk about any of their products shall happen after this post.


 

 wait I thought they were unbanned?


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Been really enjoying these KKTing's, pretty even sounding iem for under $30:wink_face:


they look like tw1 o_O


----------



## VinceHill24

I thought the mods allowed it few post back ? Plus isn't it unfair since the banned seller is not itself D*SM manufacturer nor representative for the D*SM brand, they're just one of the few reseller. Anyway, will abide by it still if decision is final.


----------



## wastan

Just got my hands on this:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/AGPTek-Player-Display-Compatible-Black/dp/B01HEXETV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469150352&sr=8-1&keywords=agptek+h1
  
 It's charging and loading now.
  
 Metal construction, big clear screen, line out, 1 card slot


----------



## bhazard

Alpha Delta D2 Review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16484


----------



## carltonh

podster said:


> Been really enjoying these KKTing's, pretty even sounding iem for under $30


 
 Glad I'm not the only one with them anymore. (At least I think I was the only one that has posted owning them on this thread.) Which was especially funny since HCK sent them to me by mistake instead of a cheaper IEM I ordered. We agreed to call it even and I'm super happy with them. I still like the HLSX 808 a little better, but I could see some people liking the balance of these better in exchange for a little less of the details on the 808. Not far behind on that front though.


----------



## crabdog

wastan said:


> Just got my hands on this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AGPTek-Player-Display-Compatible-Black/dp/B01HEXETV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469150352&sr=8-1&keywords=agptek+h1
> 
> ...



Looks great. Is it available on AE?


----------



## Turkleton

ezequif said:


> What are good some good Chinese IEM's that are under 30$. I want a clear/clean neutral sound with a fair amount of soundstage. I mostly listen to classical and acoustical music!. I'm a pianist so i like to listen to my pianos clear and clean. I dont like bass that much so bass doesnt matter to me!.




The Havi B3 Pro 1's would be perfect for you, but they're about $40-50.

For something cheaper with a similar signature and soundstage, I've heard some users comparing the XE800 to the Havi's AND you can get them for only $23!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection

The relevant store: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32675025145.html?aff_click_id=8967e39ce90d496ab576fe3087e7ab66-1469153209717-05109-AqrBIUF6I&aff_platform=y


----------



## yangian

ezequif said:


> What are good some good Chinese IEM's that are under 30$. I want a clear/clean neutral sound with a fair amount of soundstage. I mostly listen to classical and acoustical music!. I'm a pianist so i like to listen to my pianos clear and clean. I dont like bass that much so bass doesnt matter to me!.



 


For a cheapter one: KZ ATE


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> wait I thought they were unbanned?




I guess Brooko didn't realize the DQSM issue


----------



## Lohb

wastan said:


> Just got my hands on this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AGPTek-Player-Display-Compatible-Black/dp/B01HEXETV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469150352&sr=8-1&keywords=agptek+h1
> 
> ...


 

 Let us know how you get on.
 Wolfson DAP at $99 (!), will be great for my friend who is on a budget for better entry-level stuff.


----------



## vapman

wastan said:


> Just got my hands on this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AGPTek-Player-Display-Compatible-Black/dp/B01HEXETV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469150352&sr=8-1&keywords=agptek+h1
> 
> ...


 

 Please post your thoughts when you're done getting it setup, having a DAP with Wolfson DAC other than an iPod would be amazing. Plus i like AGPtek already.
  
 1500mAh isn't as great as i would have hoped for a player of this size but who knows, it might make use of that power very well. I'm interested.


----------



## DcPlusOne

Looks a lot like this:

http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/aigo-mp3-108-high-quality-lossless-hifi-music-player-with-screen-portable-8g.html


----------



## waveriderhawaii

anndrenaline said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, will do some research. Im also highly considering the Shozy Zero due to the good reviews plus warm and balanced sound.


 
  
  
 Shozy Zero is rolled off in the high end. I returned mine because of that. HLSX 808 has good treble extension and bass too.
  


lurk650 said:


> Well, I forgot that DQSM directly was involved in the original fiasco so that thread has been deleted and no more talk about any of their products shall happen after this post.


 
  
 Dayum that sucks.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> Shozy Zero is rolled off in the high end. I returned mine because of that. HLSX 808 has good treble extension and bass too.


 

 Then if that's the case, I'm glad I never went for the Shozy Zero. Thanks for saving me a buck!


----------



## Cheesedoodle

So, I've been off this thread for a long time—too busy and too many posts to keep up with.
  
 I'd like to try a new IEM in the $150 or less price category. I prefer the 2BA + DD configuration. I love my LZ-A2, and like (but don't love) the Musicmaker TK12. I like the TK12's soundstage, but the top end is a little bright for me, and they are a little too V-shaped for me overall. Highs on the LZ-A2 are perfect, in my opinion.
  
 What are people recommending on here these days? TK13? Are they as bright as the TK-12?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## CoiL

nvm... I myself got confused


----------



## Brooko

[Mod Update]
  
*Ref Currawong's post*
  
 I was advised by Lurk earlier that the IEM he was been talking about (D2002) was available from other sites - was not manufactured by Easy, and that he wanted to be able to talk about it in this thread.  I suggested it should be OK.  I should have checked what the IEM was.  I assumed it was by one of the other Chinese manufacturers.  I did not notice or register that it was a DQSM IEM - my fault entirely (not Lurk's).
  
*Amos' post was very clear.  No reference to Easy or DQSM.  So no further discussion about the DQSM D2002 OK.*


----------



## 1clearhead

Seriously thinking of getting these this week. Would anybody think these are worth a try?.....Any thoughts?
  
 They're called: *TINGO GX-300*   (1) Love the EQ Graph! (2) Like the Price: 260RMB ($39 US dollars)
  
 Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.HZeUNg&id=525428500177&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
  
 PICS:

  
 For those experienced......any thoughts on the EQ Graph? Is it worth it?
  
 I appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## Lurk650

cheesedoodle said:


> So, I've been off this thread for a long time—too busy and too many posts to keep up with.
> 
> I'd like to try a new IEM in the $150 or less price category. I prefer the 2BA + DD configuration. I love my LZ-A2, and like (but don't love) the Musicmaker TK12. I like the TK12's soundstage, but the top end is a little bright for me, and they are a little too V-shaped for me overall. Highs on the LZ-A2 are perfect, in my opinion.
> 
> ...




12s bright? I don't remember them being that way. The highs are more refined in the 13. The Delta Master 4 is going to be released soon and it's that price range.


----------



## Lurk650

brooko said:


> Apologies - didn't pick up on it. My fault.  Anyway - its off limits.




All good man


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead If that thing is half as good as their HA-FXT90 inspired model was, it's going to be awesome. When it's not 3:30 AM and I should be sleeping, I'll have to hit up AE and see if they are selling them there yet. Nice find!


----------



## Cheesedoodle

lurk650 said:


> 12s bright? I don't remember them being that way. The highs are more refined in the 13. The Delta Master 4 is going to be released soon and it's that price range.


 

 Thanks.
  
 Regarding the 12s, to my ears, they emphasize the top end a bit over the mids. It's not egregious by any means, but put on a good male vocal track and it will definitely sound thinner on the 12s than on the LZ-A2 or Denon AH-C400, which are the best sounding (and flattest) Dual BA IEMs that I own.


----------



## mebaali

1clearhead said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 FWIW, looks wise these resemble Letv All Metal that i had bought for 9 US$ few months back. Full sounding IEMs those Letv are.


----------



## CoiL

But LeTv isn`t BA+DD like GX-300? Or is it?


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> But LeTv isn`t BA+DD like GX-300? Or is it?


 
 You are right. Letv just has a single DD. The shell, cable and the connector seems identical, though.


----------



## crabdog

@wastan does it (DAP) have the option to skip to parts of a track? I have some mixes on my Xduoo X2 that are 2+ hours long and if I change track then I have to start back at the beginning. It does have a shuttle function but it's really slow and holding the button down to shuttle forward is far too slow to be practical.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead If that thing is half as good as their HA-FXT90 inspired model was, it's going to be awesome. When it's not 3:30 AM and I should be sleeping, I'll have to hit up AE and see if they are selling them there yet. Nice find!


 
  
 Thanks, 'B9Scrambler'!
  
 I Just needed a push to buy them!
 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......I'll let you know if they're really worth it once I receive it!


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Thanks, 'B9Scrambler'!
> 
> I Just needed a push to buy them!
> Cheers!
> ...


 
  
 Sounds good! I'd be hyping their dual driver model but it was discontinued shortly after I bought it (there were only 2 orders). It's so good though. Slightly better than the FXT90 (which I own two of) for 18 CAD? Uh...wow...


----------



## anticute

Received two pairs of the Massdrop Monk+, and also, coincidentally at the same time, the TY Hi-Z HP-32 yesterday.
  
 OOTB, they have different sound signatures (HP-32 has more bass, and better sub bass extension) but they are both pretty darn great for the ridiculously low price. 
  
 Not a huge fan of earbuds, because of fit etc, but these are seriously good.


----------



## FUYU

anticute said:


> Received two pairs of the Massdrop Monk+, and also, coincidentally at the same time, the TY Hi-Z HP-32 yesterday.
> 
> OOTB, they have different sound signatures (HP-32 has more bass, and better sub bass extension) but they are both pretty darn great for the ridiculously low price.
> 
> Not a huge fan of earbuds, because of fit etc, but these are seriously good.




Also got the HP-32 a couple of days ago. Though I find them to be too bassy for my tastes. Compared to the regular Monk, the HP-32 sound quite veiled.


----------



## audio123

fuyu said:


> Also got the HP-32 a couple of days ago. Though I find them to be too bassy for my tastes. Compared to the regular Monk, the HP-32 sound quite veiled.


 

 i order both hp32 and hiz 150 ohm hope they sound good


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> i order both hp32 and hiz 150 ohm hope they sound good




They play in the same ballpark of the Monks, that's for sure. Bass is really impressive for an earbud, but just too much for my taste. And for 5$ you can't really go wrong with either of them.


----------



## audio123

fuyu said:


> They play in the same ballpark of the Monks, that's for sure. Bass is really impressive for an earbud, but just too much for my taste. And for 5$ you can't really go wrong with either of them.


 

 i see. not sure if to be excited for it haha


----------



## anticute

fuyu said:


> They play in the same ballpark of the Monks, that's for sure. Bass is really impressive for an earbud, but just too much for my taste. And for 5$ you can't really go wrong with either of them.


 
 I didn't find them too bassy, but then again, I can always switch with the Monks if it'd become overbearing on some material. The bass is very impressive for an earbud, indeed.
  
 And yeah, $5 well spent in either case..


----------



## wastan

dcplusone said:


> Looks a lot like this:
> 
> http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/aigo-mp3-108-high-quality-lossless-hifi-music-player-with-screen-portable-8g.html




They do indeed look alike. Mine is black. So far I'm really happy.


----------



## wastan

crabdog said:


> @wastan
> does it (DAP) have the option to skip to parts of a track? I have some mixes on my Xduoo X2 that are 2+ hours long and if I change track then I have to start back at the beginning. It does have a shuttle function but it's really slow and holding the button down to shuttle forward is far too slow to be practical.


manual says it can support 10 bookmarks per file. if you're looking for a "skip ahead x seconds" I don't see that.


----------



## audio123

any takers?


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> any takers?




Any link or specs?


----------



## Podster

carltonh said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with them anymore. (At least I think I was the only one that has posted owning them on this thread.) Which was especially funny since HCK sent them to me by mistake instead of a cheaper IEM I ordered. We agreed to call it even and I'm super happy with them. I still like the HLSX 808 a little better, but I could see some people liking the balance of these better in exchange for a little less of the details on the 808. Not far behind on that front though.


 

 I love the Ting's Carlton, of course the only reason I have mine was I over paid for the iem's that can't be mentioned and he just threw the Ting's in to make up the difference and I like the Ting's more than any of my similar KZ's!


----------



## KipNix

What model is better than the FXT90?
 Notice how my head pops up when I hear the word "inexpensive".


----------



## B9Scrambler

kipnix said:


> What model is better than the FXT90?
> Notice how my head pops up when I hear the word "inexpensive".


 
  
 The Tingo GG16859. It's Tingo's take on the FXT90 and sounds/looks pretty much the same minus a few tweaks; better balance of mid/sub-bass and a larger soundstage. Treble also seems a bit smoother and more refined. While they look nearly identical (minus the cable and awesome inline mic module, which are obvious), the housing is a bit taller with a larger vent for the drivers. Strain reliefs are also made from much softer rubber. 
  
 I have two FXT90s so if anyone is in doubt here they are alongside their lost brother the GG16859.
  

  
 If you can find a pair @KipNix get them. The one seller I knew who had them stopped selling after only two orders. When I inquired about if they were going to restock at any point, they advised the model was discontinued. I was pretty lucky to get a pair. At the 18 CAD I paid, these were a no-brainer and then some.


----------



## Podster

kipnix said:


> What model is better than the FXT90?
> Notice how my head pops up when I hear the word "inexpensive".


 

 Gotta watch the head popping up stuff, someone might start playing "Whack-A-Kip"


----------



## Alex3221

fuyu said:


> Any link or specs?


 
It looks more expensive than it really is.
 http://s.aliexpress.com/JzIZ7nmy


----------



## FUYU

alex3221 said:


> It looks more expensive than it really is.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/JzIZ7nmy




Yeah, it looks lackluster. I just got my Xduoo X3 anyway.


----------



## bartzky

fuyu said:


> Yeah, it looks lackluster. I just got my Xduoo X3 anyway.



Looks exactly like the AGPTek H01 that popped up a few posts ago: http://www.agptek.com/AGPTek-H01-HiFi-MP3-Player-880-204-1.html


----------



## Podster

Does fall into the Xduoo X3/FiiO x1 price camp!


----------



## DcPlusOne

Need more reviews! But it looks good though, price seems reasonable as well.


----------



## audio123

most important is that they use wm8740 chip


----------



## vapman

how is the battery life looking on that AGPTEK? tempted to go for one


----------



## audio123

vapman said:


> how is the battery life looking on that AGPTEK? tempted to go for one


agptek or aigo though. Unsure which one I should go for


----------



## Sniperbombers

Just wanted to post a thing of beauty for 6ba that I just received today


----------



## kimD

sniperbombers said:


> Just wanted to post a thing of beauty for 6ba that I just received today




Nicee, look forward your impression


----------



## Alex3221

fuyu said:


> Yeah, it looks lackluster. I just got my Xduoo X3 anyway.




However, I've not Heard Aigo 108 but I think Xduoo X3 sound quality is higher.


----------



## wastan

vapman said:


> how is the battery life looking on that AGPTEK? tempted to go for one


manufacturer says it's 12 hour. I'm sick with a cold right now (3am local) so I'm collecting 1st impressions. It's got the heft and polish of quality kit. Screen is large, boots to AGPtEK logo. All the buttons are solid. The volume wheel knob is much more ergo friendly than I had anticipated. Sound is big, fun, and detailed.


----------



## vapman

Sounds positive. I'm excited, may order one for fun 

It's got EQ, yeah?


----------



## w0lla

Been using westones 4r for a few years now, thinking maybe its time for a upgrade. How does zhiyin qt5 compare against w4r, or are there other options that I should look at?


----------



## Lurk650

w0lla said:


> Been using westones 4r for a few years now, thinking maybe its time for a upgrade. How does zhiyin qt5 compare against w4r, or are there other options that I should look at?




Def not that IEM. Haven't heard it but it's not positive. SW3, possibly the Delta Master 4/6 which should be released soon. The NiceHCK DZ7 has i believe one purchase but it's positive


----------



## goodusername

Which is better, Awei Q5 or Q9? I am less concerned with build quality at this price point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 than sound quality.


----------



## CoiL

goodusername said:


> Which is better, Awei Q5 or Q9? I am less concerned with build quality at this price point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Both are utter cr¤p! Steer away from them! Tell us Your price limit and we share better recommendations.


----------



## goodusername

I appreciate the honest reply. I'm looking to spend $20 USD max on a pair of IEMs. There are an intimidating number of options on Aliexpress.


----------



## vapman

goodusername said:


> I appreciate the honest reply. I'm looking to spend $20 USD max on a pair of IEMs. There are an intimidating number of options on Aliexpress.





I would suggest going thru the KZ thread. KZ's are all under $20 and more often than not pretty shockingly good for the money.

One of their $10 models (ATE) is my favorite IEM under $70.

(disclaimer: I have 3 different KZ models I've never heard as well as lg quadbeat 3's on the way, all of which are hopefully good)


----------



## goodluck4u

Although I have not received my Sendiy M2 yet, mine has another diaphragm against carbon fiber diaphragm version.
 According to the product page of the direct shop, the diaphragm is platinum alloy liquid metal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 platinum alloy liquid metal diaphragm??? 
 However, the diaphgram image of the product page different  from carbon version but  its frequency response curve is same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Perhaps mine might sound different from other M2s.
  
 (from http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/22470#post_12341183 of @1clearhead )

 (from the product page of the directshop on Aliexpress )


----------



## hqssui

wastan said:


> manufacturer says it's 12 hour. I'm sick with a cold right now (3am local) so I'm collecting 1st impressions. It's got the heft and polish of quality kit. Screen is large, boots to AGPtEK logo. All the buttons are solid. The volume wheel knob is much more ergo friendly than I had anticipated. Sound is big, fun, and detailed.


 
  
 interesting player, nice find. Looking forward for your impressions.


----------



## crabdog

wastan said:


> manufacturer says it's 12 hour. I'm sick with a cold right now (3am local) so I'm collecting 1st impressions. It's got the heft and polish of quality kit. Screen is large, boots to AGPtEK logo. All the buttons are solid. The volume wheel knob is much more ergo friendly than I had anticipated. Sound is big, fun, and detailed.


 
 This one definitely has my interest. Most people who have the X3 say it sounds good but if I'm paying $100+ dollars I want a decent color screen and line out. Does it display album art?


----------



## anticute

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Although I have not received my Sendiy M2 yet, mine has another diaphragm against carbon fiber diaphragm version.
> According to the product page of the direct shop, the diaphragm is platinum alloy liquid metal.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


 FWIW, when I remove the nozzle on mine, my driver looks more like #2..


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

wastan said:


> manual says it can support 10 bookmarks per file. if you're looking for a "skip ahead x seconds" I don't see that.


 
  
 How is the navigation? Could you go back step by step (even after shutting off) to find a new song / album / artist ? or you have to start it over every time from the top menu?
 I have organized my music on the SD card as:
 Artists >> 
               Albums >>
                               Songs
  
 thanks,
 .


----------



## Saoshyant

Heh, was doing a directory scroll on my X3 and it decided to have an issue, and promptly told me to *PANIC* followed by strkov dircache or something like that.  Normally I don't panic on command, so it'll have to try harder than that...  maybe if it also started to smell of smoke or something I might.


----------



## Kelzo

Anyone tried zircons and has VJJB k4 to compare it with?


----------



## audio123

kelzo said:


> Anyone tried zircons and has VJJB k4 to compare it with?


 

 i prefer vjjb k4. bass is tighter and better details retrieval


----------



## JennifersYummie

podster said:


> I don't know, I've never gotten blisters from changing MMCX cable on these:rolleyes:




Yummy.


----------



## crabdog

kelzo said:


> Anyone tried zircons and has VJJB k4 to compare it with?


 
 K4 all day over the zircons.


----------



## To.M

goodusername up to 20usd you can choose KZ ATE, TENNMAK DULCIMER, JOYROOM E107, VJJB K4 to name just a few


----------



## wastan

vapman said:


> Sounds positive. I'm excited, may order one for fun
> 
> It's got EQ, yeah?


 yes it does.


----------



## Kelzo

@audio123
@crabdog
  
 Thanks! I do have a chance to listen to vjjb k4 and it the bass is really massive but I find to vocals to be very laid back, still one of the best in less than 20 dollars. Is there anything less than 20 usd that has the a better vocals but may still please bassheads? I'm planning to give it as a gift to my thesis adviser  hahahaha


----------



## audio123

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-x2-digital-audio-player
  
 xduoo x2 massdrop!


----------



## Lurk650

kelzo said:


> @audio123
> 
> @crabdog
> 
> ...




Letv Reverse are pretty solid


----------



## originalsnuffy

I wonder how we could create a curated version of this thread. You have to be so on top of things right now to get a sense of what is interesting


----------



## bjaardker

Well, this is a disappointment. After waiting a week for lendmeurears to ship my tfz s5, then finally giving up and ordering from their store on Amazon... I got them today and they sent me the wrong headphones. 

The label on the outside of the shrink wrap says series 5, but under the shrink wrap and on the front of the box it clearly says series 3.

LMUE cancelled my other order at my request and offered to refund me the 7% on my amazon order. So they've been very nice to work with via email. But it's disappointing that I'm going to have to contact them yet again, and now work out a way to get them returned and get the correct product. 

Hopefully their good customer service continues. In the meantime, my KZ ATE continue to get the bulk of my head time. Far better sound than my tf10s or Monster Miles Davis edition, and they were only $14


----------



## vapman

Do you have the silver or translucent ATE? I've owned every version of the ATE and find the translucent with the bass vents to be my favorites. They EQ and can take lots of amp power awesome. can turn into legit basshead material if wanted.
  
 Anyone else bought that AGPTek DAP? I may order one on Amazon Prime today.


----------



## bjaardker

Translucent KZ ATE. Don't know if there's a vent on them or not though. All I know is the Detail, subbass, and Soundstage are way above what you'd expect at that price.


----------



## Lurker258

bjaardker said:


> Well, this is a disappointment. After waiting a week for lendmeurears to ship my tfz s5, then finally giving up and ordering from their store on Amazon... I got them today and they sent me the wrong headphones.
> 
> The label on the outside of the shrink wrap says series 5, but under the shrink wrap and on the front of the box it clearly says series 3.
> 
> ...


 
 Some sellers already have the TFZ with updated cables, try to get one with updated cables from LMUE.


----------



## Miknoboes

My friend who isnt on headfi but really loves music wanted to ask all of you guys who have tried chinese and in general just a lot of iems some advice for buying new iems. I originally led him towards the hifiman re 400s but after breaking twice on him, his warranty disappeared and he grew a little reluctant to buy another because of the build. He wanted something fairly neutral but with a solid low end and preferably little to no sibilance. I believe the lack of bass from his re 400s got to him as he does like more bass than neutral. With a budget of 125 dollars, is there anything you guys could possibly recommend for him? It would be nice if it could offer good build or perhaps mmcx or 2-pin connections so he can just buy a wire as opposed to a new set of iems( unless of course the components within the housing would malfunction of course). 
Thank you all in advance and ill relay your words directly to him via facebook! Perhaps I can also convince him to make his own head-fi account!


----------



## bartzky

seobon: Pai Audio MR2


----------



## notamethlab

I was wondering if any of you have the Aigo 105 DAP? How is your experience with it?


----------



## vapman

seobon said:


> My friend who isnt on headfi but really loves music wanted to ask all of you guys who have tried chinese and in general just a lot of iems some advice for buying new iems. I originally led him towards the hifiman re 400s but after breaking twice on him, his warranty disappeared and he grew a little reluctant to buy another because of the build. He wanted something fairly neutral but with a solid low end and preferably little to no sibilance. I believe the lack of bass from his re 400s got to him as he does like more bass than neutral. With a budget of 125 dollars, is there anything you guys could possibly recommend for him? It would be nice if it could offer good build or perhaps mmcx or 2-pin connections so he can just buy a wire as opposed to a new set of iems( unless of course the components within the housing would malfunction of course).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 He might really enjoy the non-chinese Sony XB90EX, but non removable cable.
 He might also enjoy the sound of the Musicmaker TK13/TO12, but that's non removable cable too...
 Unfortunately i haven't heard a set with killer low end and removable cable yetffrom of the Chinese makers.


----------



## bjaardker

lurker258 said:


> Some sellers already have the TFZ with updated cables, try to get one with updated cables from LMUE.




Is there a way to know which they are? A change in model number? Not sure what I would ask for.


----------



## Zuetsu

bjaardker said:


> Is there a way to know which they are? A change in model number? Not sure what I would ask for.


 
 You can show them pictures of Penon's site, they already got them. Say that you want that version.


----------



## fenodi

audio123 said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-x2-digital-audio-player
> 
> xduoo x2 massdrop!



Including Shipping cost, it's become more expensive than AE.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@seobon He can always just go the super cheap and disposable route and get the QKZ W1 Pro, and if he likes it another pair as backup (if not only for the cable). Fairly neutral with a mild low end bump, removable cable (thought not MMCX or 2-pin). For under 10 bucks they're quite decent. They won't sound as good as the HiFiMan, but at least they would be something he wouldn't have to worry about.


----------



## crabdog

seobon said:


> My friend who isnt on headfi but really loves music wanted to ask all of you guys who have tried chinese and in general just a lot of iems some advice for buying new iems. I originally led him towards the hifiman re 400s but after breaking twice on him, his warranty disappeared and he grew a little reluctant to buy another because of the build. He wanted something fairly neutral but with a solid low end and preferably little to no sibilance. I believe the lack of bass from his re 400s got to him as he does like more bass than neutral. With a budget of 125 dollars, is there anything you guys could possibly recommend for him? It would be nice if it could offer good build or perhaps mmcx or 2-pin connections so he can just buy a wire as opposed to a new set of iems( unless of course the components within the housing would malfunction of course).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Musicmaker TK12s (with detachable cable):
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TK12s-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As-K3003/1825606_32655266144.html


----------



## chompchomps

I wish the 13's came with removable cable too.


----------



## Miknoboes

Thank you to everyone who commented, I told him all you guys have said and lets hope he likes whatever he chooses in the end.


----------



## audio123

http://www.hifishuo.com/view_art.php?id=12187
  
 tfz iems


----------



## amature101

zuetsu said:


> Guys, there is an amazing discount on the TFZ Series 5 at the moment at NAOI Factory Outlets store on AE with the mobile app. With coupons the price is only $51.92!


 
 is the promotion still on, can seem to find it.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 how is the dz7 guys?


----------



## aznxpress82

Anyone had any experiences with xtrememicro on eBay? They have GR07BE for $107 and I'm thinking about picking them up, but I'm hesitant as my search hasn't turned up anything on them.


----------



## Zuetsu

amature101 said:


> is the promotion still on, can seem to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, but it is now $63.90 on the mobile app and automatically discounted to $61.90. So it is 10 dollars more, but you get the new cable.


----------



## audio123

amature101 said:


> is the promotion still on, can seem to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think those are the old tfz iems


----------



## Zuetsu

audio123 said:


> i think those are the old tfz iems


 
 No they got the new cable


----------



## audio123

zuetsu said:


> No they got the new cable


link please thanks


----------



## Zuetsu

audio123 said:


> link please thanks


 
 http://nl.aliexpress.com/store/product/TFZ-SERIES-3-5-HIFI-mobile-phone-listening-ear-movement-bass-custom-headset-double-coil/219629_32682504173.html . It's cheaper on the mobile app


----------



## audio123

zuetsu said:


> http://nl.aliexpress.com/store/product/TFZ-SERIES-3-5-HIFI-mobile-phone-listening-ear-movement-bass-custom-headset-double-coil/219629_32682504173.html . It's cheaper on the mobile app


 

 thanks mate!


----------



## Spider fan

Just a heads up for anyone interested in earbuds. Reviewer extraordinaire ClieOS just put the new AuGlamour RX-1 near the top of his Earbuds Roundup list.  Above alot of way way more expensive and highly rated earbuds.  Hard to pass up for $21 or $22.  Hype is building in the earbud thread.
  
 https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wGTZnKX1aP29c1bzs5JWgqSUlPzZqV9p_cw79VfRBpQ/pub


----------



## jant71

Okay, I bit. The RX-1 are on Amazon US for $16 plus shipping(free with Prime) and will be in stock in a few day(says the 26th). So, with a bit of rewards points they were $20 total for me and they should get here quite a bit faster than from Ali.https://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=Auglamour%20RX-1&index=blended&link_code=qs&sourceid=Mozilla-search&tag=mozilla-20


----------



## SuperMAG

How is bass, impact and soundstage compared to monk plus.


----------



## Spider fan

jant71 said:


> Okay, I bit. The RX-1 are on Amazon US for $16 plus shipping(free with Prime) and will be in stock in a few day(says the 26th). So, with a bit of rewards points they were $20 total for me and they should get here quite a bit faster than from Ali.https://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=Auglamour%20RX-1&index=blended&link_code=qs&sourceid=Mozilla-search&tag=mozilla-20


 
 Good catch.  I'd cancel my AE order but I dont have prime.  Plus I got way too many other new earbuds that need ear time anyways.


----------



## Spider fan

supermag said:


> How is bass, impact and soundstage compared to monk plus.


 
 He is the only one I have seen that got them so far.  They just recently came out.


----------



## jant71

spider fan said:


> Good catch.  I'd cancel my AE order but I dont have prime.  Plus I got way too many other new earbuds I have barely listened to yet.


 

 Also free when $49 or more if anyone has something else to order. $1 off as well if you order something else from that seller. Only downside is that Silver only so far but wasn't gonna stop me 
  
  
 Hey, the Monk rank #3 in the good category. 50 slots lower than the RX-1, lol. They must dominate the Monk on most fronts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyhow, I agree with ClieOS a majority of the time. Not quite as high a percentage as a few other reviewers but enough to agree on the Monk and certainly to try out the RX-1. Before I wasn't sure if they were just Monk level with a much better housing and style. Seems like they are a worthy $20 expenditure.


----------



## wastan

crabdog said:


> This one definitely has my interest. Most people who have the X3 say it sounds good but if I'm paying $100+ dollars I want a decent color screen and line out. Does it display album art?


 
So far I'm getting album art but it's tiny, doesn't use the available screen real estate well. No other hiccups yet, will test it out over the next couple of days then write something more comprehensive up.


----------



## crabdog

wastan said:


> So far I'm getting album art but it's tiny, doesn't use the available screen real estate well. No other hiccups yet, will test it out over the next couple of days then write something more comprehensive up.


 
 Great, these are looking better all the time. Looking forward to your write-up.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead If that thing is half as good as their HA-FXT90 inspired model was, it's going to be awesome. When it's not 3:30 AM and I should be sleeping, I'll have to hit up AE and see if they are selling them there yet. Nice find!


 
  
 Unfortunately, *the TINGO GX-300 is discontinued*. D**m!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....just lost me gold!


----------



## leo5111

wastan said:


> So far I'm getting album art but it's tiny, doesn't use the available screen real estate well. No other hiccups yet, will test it out over the next couple of days then write something more comprehensive up.


 
 for the album art search around and see if there is a option to make it bigger or full screen


----------



## crabdog

leo5111 said:


> for the album art search around and see if there is a option to make it bigger or full screen



would be nice if it's visible when browsing folders too


----------



## CoiL

Anyone tried this ultra-cheapo BA+DD, Hotfi Z800: http://bit.ly/29Uvohl


----------



## Lohb

crabdog said:


> Musicmaker TK12s (with detachable cable):
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-TK12s-Dynamically-And-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As-K3003/1825606_32655266144.html


 

 Is 12s same as the 13 from the other seller ?


----------



## CoiL

No. TK12 and TK13(TO12) are different IEM. TO12 was just renamed by some sellers as TK13, that`s why the name got stuck to it and there is confusion about TK12 and TO12. They have different shape actually, so they are pretty easily recognizable.


----------



## Lohb

coil said:


> No. TK12 and TK13(TO12) are different IEM. TO12 was just renamed by some sellers as TK13, that`s why the name got stuck to it and there is confusion about TK12 and TO12. They have different shape actually, so they are pretty easily recognizable.


 

 Right thanks but there seems to be a 3rd MMaker IEM called TK12*S *as well as TK12, TK 13....unless I'm not understanding right.
 These guys need a better naming method. It seems H*K*x has 12S and E*** has TK13 and I just wonder if there is consensus on which one is better in the balanced sense and which is better in low-end depth/texture/presence.
 (seller names edited out screenshot)


----------



## DeLuX

I've followed this thread for the last couple of months, only commented a couple of times. I've bought a few of the iems recommended here like the LZ-A3, LZ-A2, Tennmark pro, amongst others (hard to remember their names, but a I have a drawer full of Chinese IEMs). Just wanted to share that I get the cosonic w1 a few days ago and to my ears these are budget Champs! As per usual tip rolling is compulsory but wow you get great bang for your 6-7 bucks. I'd say their on part with the Tennmark pro's with a fuller bottom end.


----------



## CoiL

lohb said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > No. TK12 and TK13(TO12) are different IEM. TO12 was just renamed by some sellers as TK13, that`s why the name got stuck to it and there is confusion about TK12 and TO12. They have different shape actually, so they are pretty easily recognizable.
> ...


 
 First two are same IEM - TK12. S version just has removable cables.
 Last one is TO12(TK13) with different housing/shell shape - more refined, balanced and neutral sounding. 
 TK12 should have more bass but also more harsh highs from what I`ve read. TO12 is probably too neutral and bass "shy" for Your taste.


delux said:


> I've bought a few of the iems recommended here like the LZ-A3, LZ-A2, Tennmark pro, amongst others...





> I get the cosonic w1 a few days ago and to my ears these are budget Champs!


 
 Are You amping Your A2 & A3 ? What is Your source gear and file format/quality? What type of music? I doubt Cosonic W1 can get near to BA resolution but lot depends on other factors in chain.


----------



## DeLuX

coil said:


> First two are same IEM - TK12. S version just has removable cables.
> Last one is TO12(TK13) with different housing/shell shape - more refined, balanced and neutral sounding.
> TK12 should have more bass but also more harsh highs from what I`ve read. TO12 is probably too neutral and bass "shy" for Your taste.
> Are You amping Your A2 & A3 ? What is Your source gear and file format/quality? What type of music? I doubt Cosonic W1 can get near to BA resolution but lot depends on other factors in chain.




I sometimes amp them, through my lg g3 and the cayin c5 amp, I've also tried through my desktop with a theta dac and cavali liquid carbon amp, the LZ-A3s benefit from that though at my desktop IEMs aren't my go to choice. I'm not saying the Cosonic is "better" I'm just saying that for their price I find them fenomenal. Actually I would say that the Cosonics are better the the A2s, whatever the price. I mostly listen to electronic/edm 320kbps,some flac/wav


----------



## bjaardker

Following up on my saga to order the TFZ Series 5...
  
 You may recall in our last episode I received a shipment with what was supposed to be the TFZ series 5, however instead I ended up with a Series 3. 
  
 I contacted Lendmeurears and let them know. They responded quickly and explained that normally they would do the labeling of the products, but because they were so low in stock of the TFZ S5, and they were on vacation, they let their forwarder do the labeling, which clearly was a mistake. They said that they would be giving me a 20% refund on my order, shipped a new TFZ S5, and would let me keep the Series 3 for the inconvenience....
  
 All I can say is, *BRAVO* LENDMEUREARS. Should the Series5 come as promised, you've gained a very loyal customer, and advocate.
  
 In the meantime, these Series 3 are really fantastic, and they're SO comfy. One of the most comfortable IEM I've used. I'm working on quick and dirty review on them.


----------



## audio123

bjaardker said:


> Following up on my saga to order the TFZ Series 5...
> 
> You may recall in our last episode I received a shipment with what was supposed to be the TFZ series 5, however instead I ended up with a Series 3.
> 
> ...


 

 lendmeurears customer service is top notch and the boss is extremely humble. their priority is customer satisfaction for the goods they bought. recently bought the sirius from them and they patiently let me demo it to ensure i am satisfied with my purchase. 10/10!


----------



## crabdog

bjaardker said:


> Following up on my saga to order the TFZ Series 5...
> 
> You may recall in our last episode I received a shipment with what was supposed to be the TFZ series 5, however instead I ended up with a Series 3.
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm that TFZ again. This might have to go back on my wishlist. Looking forward to your comparison of the two.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Hmm that TFZ again. This might have to go back on my wishlist. Looking forward to your comparison of the two.


 

 crab what sound signature are you looking for? i have tried the 3 tfz iems already


----------



## leobigfield

From time to time S.M.S.L appears with something new. I have a an M3 DAC/AMP and it's a very nice unity, much better than my old Fiio E10, + it have optical and coaxial decoding and USB OTG. Now i see this: 
  

  
  
 http://pt.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-t1-dac-dsd512-tube-headphone-amplifier-384khz-optical-coaxial-usb-decoder.html
  
 AK4490 DAC + Tube AMP + Optical + Coaxial + Pre-Amp. Seems a very nice do-it-all desktop setup! Couldn't find what tubes it use though...


----------



## bjaardker

@crabdog, here you go.
  
*Review of the TFZ Series 3.*
  
Source & Media Used:
 LG v10 with Hi-Fi DAC enabled
 Mostly Spotify extreme quality tracks with a few FLAC files.
  
Packaging & Accessories:
 The packaging is VERY nice for a product of this price point. 
 The manual is really fun to read. (lol engrish)
 3 pairs (S,M,L) single flange Rubber
 1 pair of double flange Rubber
 1 pair of foam 
 Ear hooks
 Shirt Clip
 Velcro cable wrap
  
Cable:
 Rubbery and tangles easily. Not as bad as the KZ ATE, but it's still no fun to be constantly untangling. 
 No microphonics when rubbing on clothes, but they get noisy when cable moves or is tapped. If you're moving around, you'll want to use the shirt clip.
 The large plug may not fit with some phone cases.
 Nice chin slider
 Cable doesn't want to stay behind the ears. I Wish it had weights like the KZ ATE.
  
Fit:
 Shape of IEM demands that it be worn over ear.
 Included medium tips are perfect for me, soft and seal well.
 Super comfortable. Very light considering their size. Not a deep or a shallow insertion. Just right.
  
Bass:
*Not* a basshead headphone
 Very Tight and Fast. 
 Personally would like a little more oomph in the sub bass. It's there, but it's not going to kick your ass.
 No bleed into the mids at all.
 Bass guitar soloists like Jaco Pastorius & Victor Wooten sound fantastic.
 40-60 hz is the sweet spot for bass in this headphone, with max resonance around 47 or 50hz. 
  
Midrange:
 Compared to consumer oriented V-shaped headphones, these are very mid-forward.
 Female voices sound great. The sound is very...realistic. Not unnaturally full sounding but not thin. 
 Male voices in the lowest bass registers can sometimes take on a small bit of bloat, but nothing terrible. If you weren't listening for it, you wouldn't notice.

Treble:
 Clear, but not shrill. 
 No sparkle, but not veiled.
 Might be a slight bit of roll off at the very highest of frequencies
 "quick" sound to the treble. No sibilance at all.
  
Soundstage:
 Above average width for IEMs.
 Focal point can feel like it's behind you around the base of the skull instead of being in front of you.
 Above average height representation.
 Songs that play with stereo separation are a joy. (Steely Dan's FM)
  
Clarity/Separation:
 This is one of the places the Series 3 really hits above its price point.
 Instrument separation is great. Never get that "buzz" of instruments clashing or competing in the driver.
 Throughout the sonic range there's no significant veil or muddiness. 
 Great reproduction of vocal overtones. (I listen to a lot of Barbershop Quartets)
  
*Summary:*
 The TFZ Series 3 has a much flatter sound signature than I had expected. The combination of clarity, soundstage, and forward mids lends itself to some great listening on indie acoustic, and jazz tracks (Feels so Good by Chuck Mangione SHINES). You could listen to these all day long with no fatigue. Not exactly a relaxed sound, but there's nothing offensive about it either. They're definitely worth ~$50, but if you like your bass to kick, you'll be disappointed. Excision, Vibesquad, and other heavy bass dance music lacks any sort of impact. Personally they're a great compliment to other headphones I have, and if the TFZ 5 is as bassy as people have said, they'll be a great combination.


----------



## bjaardker

Just got my TFZ Series 5... Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty".
  
 Which hole am I supposed to poke a needle into for the bass mod? Is it the vent just above the nozzle?


----------



## ustinj

bjaardker said:


> Just got my TFZ Series 5... Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty".
> 
> Which hole am I supposed to poke a needle into for the bass mod? Is it the vent just above the nozzle?




Dont poke anything yet, try a wider bore tip and just listen for a bit!


----------



## RedJohn456

bjaardker said:


> Just got my TFZ Series 5... Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty".
> 
> Which hole am I supposed to poke a needle into for the bass mod? Is it the vent just above the nozzle?


 

 the stock tips are AIDS i tell ya. Try double flanges, or any thing with a wider bore. They sound a lot less bassy with a good sealing tip that vent the bass a bit. Once you poke it you cant go back and if u damage the drivers ur SOL


----------



## notamethlab

Saw these new iems by TTPOD, they look like baby shockwave 3's. I'm contemplating trying them out. Here are some images http://imgur.com/a/O8APE


----------



## B9Scrambler

notamethlab said:


> Saw these new iems by TTPOD, they look like baby shockwave 3's. I'm contemplating trying them out. Here are some images http://imgur.com/a/O8APE


 
  
 What is up with this sudden explosion of earphones using this housing? NarMoo must have been onto something years ago.


----------



## Hisoundfi

bjaardker said:


> Just got my TFZ Series 5... Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty".
> 
> Which hole am I supposed to poke a needle into for the bass mod? Is it the vent just above the nozzle?


Ummmmm, to my ears the series is the least bassy of all the tfz series


----------



## Yoshi948

Can you tell me where you brought the Quadbeat's?


----------



## vapman

I got my Quadbeats on eBay from China, won an auction. They sent it ePacket, still waiting on it to show/


----------



## bjaardker

hisoundfi said:


> Ummmmm, to my ears the series is the least bassy of all the tfz series


 
 Definitely not my experience thus far. I've been tip rolling on the Series 5 for over an hour now and no matter what I pick wide bore, narrow, single double triple flange, nothing seems to tame it (and for the record, I HATE tip rolling). Really heavy hits actually interfere with the rest of the sound causing a "buzz" similar to when you build a sub woofer box and haven't drilled the ports yet.
  
 I'm going to give it a day or two, but if things don't free up I'm going to poke this sumbich. Everything is just so...in your face with the Series 5 right now. As it stands, I feel the Series 3 has more air, width in soundstage, and much better balance. I doubt that's what was intended.


----------



## petan970

hisoundfi said:


> bjaardker said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my TFZ Series 5... Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty".
> ...


 
  
 +1
 My TFZ Series 5 earphones arrived today and my first impression is that they have great controlled bass with excellent subbass extension. Not boomy at all.
  
 Midrange is also great. Out of the box the TFZ 5 sounds very very good - airy and detailed sound. A little bit more trebles to my taste but no problem to fix it using the EQ.  
 I was surprised how much better TFZ 5 sound when connected to a good DAC/AMP (comparing when connected to my HTC One).    

 The only problem is the cable which seems to me quite fragile and tangles very easily.


----------



## peter123

My LZ A2S review is up for those who might be interested:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2s/reviews/16503


----------



## leobigfield

bjaardker said:


> Definitely not my experience thus far. I've been tip rolling on the Series 5 for over an hour now and no matter what I pick wide bore, narrow, single double triple flange, nothing seems to tame it (and for the record, I HATE tip rolling). Really heavy hits actually interfere with the rest of the sound causing a "buzz" similar to when you build a sub woofer box and haven't drilled the ports yet.
> 
> I'm going to give it a day or two, but if things don't free up I'm going to poke this sumbich. Everything is just so...in your face with the Series 5 right now. As it stands, I feel the Series 3 has more air, width in soundstage, and much better balance. I doubt that's what was intended.




Almost seems like you received a Series 5 driver in the Series 3 body and a series 3 driver in a series 5 body LOL


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> From time to time S.M.S.L appears with something new. I have a an M3 DAC/AMP and it's a very nice unity, much better than my old Fiio E10, + it have optical and coaxial decoding and USB OTG. Now i see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 GOD DAMNIT LEO, why did u have to post it? I mean I alreyad have the M2 and M3, do I need this too?   I hate you guys blehh


----------



## leobigfield

redjohn456 said:


> GOD DAMNIT LEO, why did u have to post it? I mean I alreyad have the M2 and M3, do I need this too?   I hate you guys blehh




You were exactly whom i wanted to share my temptation :evil:


----------



## crabdog

These new double dynamic Ray Audio look great. Love the shape. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-RayAudio-RA02-Upgraded-Version-Dual-Driver-HIFI-Headphones-Dynamic-Monitor-Headsets-Stereo-Earphones-detachable-cable/1922340_32704296866.html


----------



## Zuetsu

bjaardker said:


> Just got my TFZ Series 5... Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty".
> 
> Which hole am I supposed to poke a needle into for the bass mod? Is it the vent just above the nozzle?


 
 Did you get the new version?


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Anyone tried this ultra-cheapo BA+DD, Hotfi Z800: http://bit.ly/29Uvohl


 
  
 They look like the *Kinera BD05* 2-way hybrid, which I carry.....notice the triangle case in the pics. They are a sport-type hybrid with good soundstage and solid bass and vocals -great bang for a hybrid at its price point!


----------



## blazinblazin

I ordered TFZ Series 5 from from LMUE earlier. They texted me that its in stock and ready to send to me.
 I enquired about he new silver coated cable upgraded version and told them I willing to wait and top up for the new version.
  
 They estimated it will be in, in stock about 1-2 weeks time.
  
 So I am now waiting for my TFZ Series 5 upgraded version


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> These new double dynamic Ray Audio look great. Love the shape.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-RayAudio-RA02-Upgraded-Version-Dual-Driver-HIFI-Headphones-Dynamic-Monitor-Headsets-Stereo-Earphones-detachable-cable/1922340_32704296866.html




Nice shell, but disappointed no included BAs


----------



## kimD

blazinblazin said:


> I ordered TFZ Series 5 from from LMUE earlier. They texted me that its in stock and ready to send to me.
> I enquired about he new silver coated cable upgraded version and told them I willing to wait and top up for the new version.
> 
> They estimated it will be in, in stock about 1-2 weeks time.
> ...




Huh that fast already sold out 
I'm plan to get S5 and mod for detachable MMCX socket as well


----------



## blazinblazin

kimd said:


> Huh that fast already sold out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not sold out, they still have the older version but I just wanted the new cable version, so have to wait for it


----------



## kimD

blazinblazin said:


> Not sold out but they still have the older version but I just wanted the new cable version




OIC lol that's great, that previous cable are so so not as good to me


----------



## blazinblazin

kimd said:


> OIC lol that's great, that previous cable are so so not as good to me


 
  
 I think that's why TFZ changing the cables to the new ones.
  
 Not bad for TFZ to listen to feedbacks and upgrade the cable.
  
 From my search on China website, having the new cable version did add a few bucks more to the price.


----------



## kimD

blazinblazin said:


> I think that's why TFZ changing the cables to the new ones.
> 
> Not bad for TFZ to listen to feedbacks and upgrade the cable.
> 
> From my search on China website, having the new cable version did add a few bucks more to the price.




The bad thing is more cheapest IEM still come with MMCX socket , but these , I have no comment


----------



## kimD

Not much people talking about Rose cupocinno anymore


----------



## bjaardker

zuetsu said:


> Did you get the new version?




No. LMUE is still selling/shipping the version with the old cable.


----------



## vapman

Incredibly negative experience buying from Hot-Fi. Never thought I would post a bad review of an AliExpress seller here but I am shocked this store is functioning at all.
  
 They asked for my skype ID after I bought something. Nonstop barrage of trying to get me to post 5 star reviews with pictures and buy new items from them. Had the nerve to lie to me when tracking results proved them clearly wrong and my item was 2 weeks late to ship.
  
 Worse than buying a new car IMO. I am sorry for this negative post but I wanted to save you guys from the horrors if I could.


----------



## crabdog

vapman said:


> Incredibly negative experience buying from Hot-Fi. Never thought I would post a bad review of an AliExpress seller here but I am shocked this store is functioning at all.
> 
> They asked for my skype ID after I bought something. Nonstop barrage of trying to get me to post 5 star reviews with pictures and buy new items from them. Had the nerve to lie to me when tracking results proved them clearly wrong and my item was 2 weeks late to ship.
> 
> Worse than buying a new car IMO. I am sorry for this negative post but I wanted to save you guys from the horrors if I could.



That sucks. I recently bought something from them and was quite happy with their communication. Item is still in transit but was shipped the day after I ordered.


----------



## vapman

crabdog said:


> That sucks. I recently bought something from them and was quite happy with their communication. Item is still in transit but was shipped the day after I ordered.


 

 I am sure you know but getting the tracking number is not the same thing as being shipped. You can get the tracking number without actually shipping anytime, the issue is that they told me they had sent it, and two weeks later I was like "guys the tracking still says invalid" and they were like "oh just wait another day and it'll work" - a few hours later my packages was accepted at the post office. Was very, very unhappy about it. And when I told them I was disappointed, they just said "omg we sent it 2 weeks ago, you will have it tomorrow, please leave us 5 stars as we did nothing wrong"
  
 Yes I really did get told for a week straight, every day, it was going to arrive "tomorrow"... seriously unbelievable.
  
 For your sake I truly hope the item is in transit already. Once it got here it was fine, but i really could have done without the rest of all that drama. No Ali seller was ever like that to be until Hot-Fi.


----------



## kimD

vapman said:


> I am sure you know but getting the tracking number is not the same thing as being shipped. You can get the tracking number without actually shipping anytime, the issue is that they told me they had sent it, and two weeks later I was like "guys the tracking still says invalid" and they were like "oh just wait another day and it'll work" - a few hours later my packages was accepted at the post office. Was very, very unhappy about it. And when I told them I was disappointed, they just said "omg we sent it 2 weeks ago, you will have it tomorrow, please leave us 5 stars as we did nothing wrong"
> 
> Yes I really did get told for a week straight, every day, it was going to arrive "tomorrow"... seriously unbelievable.
> 
> For your sake I truly hope the item is in transit already. Once it got here it was fine, but i really could have done without the rest of all that drama. No Ali seller was ever like that to be until Hot-Fi.




Anyway if you are new buyer, they won't bother you as much, just pm the seller and ask for shipment detail will do


----------



## crabdog

vapman said:


> I am sure you know but getting the tracking number is not the same thing as being shipped. You can get the tracking number without actually shipping anytime, the issue is that they told me they had sent it, and two weeks later I was like "guys the tracking still says invalid" and they were like "oh just wait another day and it'll work" - a few hours later my packages was accepted at the post office. Was very, very unhappy about it. And when I told them I was disappointed, they just said "omg we sent it 2 weeks ago, you will have it tomorrow, please leave us 5 stars as we did nothing wrong"
> 
> Yes I really did get told for a week straight, every day, it was going to arrive "tomorrow"... seriously unbelievable.
> 
> For your sake I truly hope the item is in transit already. Once it got here it was fine, but i really could have done without the rest of all that drama. No Ali seller was ever like that to be until Hot-Fi.


 
 I ordered on the 20th July and tracking information popped up  yesterday. Now my item is doing the usual circles at Guangzhou terminal.
  
 I'm more concerned about my Benjie K9, ordered from Penon which was supposedly shipped on the 18th but still has nothing except "
Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)".
  
@kimD Might be a shame not having any BA but there are also some very good dual DD iem out there.


----------



## vapman

crabdog said:


> I'm more concerned about my Benjie K9, ordered from Penon which was supposedly shipped on the 18th but still has nothing except "
> Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)".


 
 I agree, that's more concerning.
 I'm glad your Hot-Fi order is on the way, I assume you'll have no troubles then.
 Or maybe I ripped into em hard enough they kicked it up a notch


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> I ordered on the 20th July and tracking information popped up  yesterday. Now my item is doing the usual circles at Guangzhou terminal.
> 
> I'm more concerned about my Benjie K9, ordered from Penon which was supposedly shipped on the 18th but still has nothing except "
> Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)".
> ...




I was agreed that, penon from HK will be shipping as much faster than mainland of China and even Shenzhen to HK has been taking at least 1 to 2 days then arrived to HK.
If you don't mind pay extra for DHL that's within a week you can have your item in time


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> I was agreed that, penon from HK will be shipping as much faster than mainland of China and even Shenzhen to HK has been taking at least 1 to 2 days then arrived to HK.
> If you don't mind pay extra for DHL that's within a week you can have your item in time


 
 I just sent a message to Penon and asked them to check the order.
  
 DHL would be great but I can't afford it.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I just sent a message to Penon and asked them to check the order.
> 
> DHL would be great but I can't afford it.


 
 get from LMUE.


----------



## hakuzen

vapman said:


> I am sure you know but getting the tracking number is not the same thing as being shipped. You can get the tracking number without actually shipping anytime, the issue is that they told me they had sent it, and two weeks later I was like "guys the tracking still says invalid" and they were like "oh just wait another day and it'll work" - a few hours later my packages was accepted at the post office. Was very, very unhappy about it. And when I told them I was disappointed, they just said "omg we sent it 2 weeks ago, you will have it tomorrow, please leave us 5 stars as we did nothing wrong"
> 
> Yes I really did get told for a week straight, every day, it was going to arrive "tomorrow"... seriously unbelievable.
> 
> For your sake I truly hope the item is in transit already. Once it got here it was fine, but i really could have done without the rest of all that drama. No Ali seller was ever like that to be until Hot-Fi.


 

 found some sellers in AE who do the same thing (for example, the can't-be-named one). they sometimes mark the package as sent, when it hasn't be sent yet, to avoid cancellations. call me paranoid, but the appearance of that new HotFi company remembers me the can't-be-named a lot..


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> get from LMUE.



Might try them in the future but I just bought the naughty iem so I'm super poor right now. I


----------



## crabdog

Also should add that Penon answered my query in less than 5 minutes. Very good customer service!


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Also should add that Penon answered my query in less than 5 minutes. Very good customer service!




Just that thing is penon not updated like AE will do.
Most the latest IEMs will be in AE and after penon


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Might try them in the future but I just bought the naughty iem so I'm super poor right now. I


 
 same mate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just got ag rx1 after it is ranked damn highly. 
 wallet taking a hit each day


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Also should add that Penon answered my query in less than 5 minutes. Very good customer service!




Actually we everyday was here more bad than bought new IEMs 
Most of the news will be best on here


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Actually we everyday was here more bad than bought new IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 get your ibasso it03


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> get your ibasso it03 :wink_face:




Aiyoh I need reserve bank for UM Meastro to Martian, if buy for it03 so my bank has dry out already


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Aiyoh I need reserve bank for UM Meastro to Martian, if buy for it03 so my bank has dry out already


 
 u buying both maestro and martian


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> u buying both maestro and martian :blink:




Meastro at least 2k
If I take Martian & Merlin v2 should be there

Edited why I need so many


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Meastro at least 2k
> If I take Martian & Merlin v2 should be there
> 
> Edited why I need so many


 
 bc u want them hehe


----------



## Lurk650

hakuzen said:


> found some sellers in AE who do the same thing (for example, the can't-be-named one). they sometimes mark the package as sent, when it hasn't be sent yet, to avoid cancellations. call me paranoid, but the appearance of that new HotFi company remembers me the can't-be-named a lot..




HotFi is not new. They've been around at least a few months and I'm pretty sure isn't associated with another seller


----------



## anticute

hakuzen said:


> found some sellers in AE who do the same thing (for example, the can't-be-named one). they sometimes mark the package as sent, when it hasn't be sent yet, to avoid cancellations. call me paranoid, but the appearance of that new HotFi company remembers me the can't-be-named a lot..


 

 Ordered the IEM that shall not be named from the seller that shall not be named before all this debacle. Was very happy with it, sound wise, but the cable had a crack in it. Fine, they say they have sent a replacement, though I haven't received a tracking number.
  
 Yesterday, while tip rolling, the whole inner part (unpainted metal thingie, with the stem etc) came out of the housing while removing a tip. Not exactly what I'm expecting from a $150 IEM. Now on to see if they deal with this in a good way or try to screw me over. I was pretty p****d off yesterday, now having to use tape in order to not have the most expensive audio item I've ever bought fall apart every time I take it out of my ear.
  
 Tape. $150. Does not compute.
  
 Tried wiggling the same part on the other housing, and while it's not coming out, it does move. Not very confidence inducing... Since it does move, I suppose I would be able to wiggle it loose. While I'm not going to try, using them regularly on the commute, they _are_ going to get wiggled. I expected these to last me for many years to come, and they start falling apart after two weeks. I've had KZ IEMs that I've tried to recable (a pair of ED9), and for the life of me I couldn't get the housing open, despite trying for over an hour with every tool I could think of that I had laying around.. _That_ is the kind of build I expect, and it's pretty sad I get it from an IEM that costs $10 or something but not this.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried this ultra-cheapo BA+DD, Hotfi Z800: http://bit.ly/29Uvohl
> ...


 
 How do they compare with higher priced hybrids like 808, BK50 and A2S ?


anticute said:


> hakuzen said:
> 
> 
> > found some sellers in AE who do the same thing (for example, the can't-be-named one). they sometimes mark the package as sent, when it hasn't be sent yet, to avoid cancellations. call me paranoid, but the appearance of that new HotFi company remembers me the can't-be-named a lot..
> ...


 
 Thanks for information. Despite "noname" probably sounding great, I`m thinking about getting rather Fidue A73 that has been long time on my hidden wish-list. Do You have A73 and how do You think they compare?


----------



## anticute

coil said:


> How do they compare with higher priced hybrids like 808, BK50 and A2S ?
> Thanks for information. Despite "noname" probably sounding great, I`m thinking about getting rather Fidue A73 that has been long time on my hidden wish-list. Do You have A73 and how do You think they compare?


 

 Sorry, I do not. The A73 seems to have gotten pretty mixed reviews, though. I actually thought about them, but decided to go for these instead. I really really really hope I will not have to regret that decision..


----------



## Gracesheng

The review for Bluetooth headphone Mixcder ShareMe, which allows two users enjoy the same music or sound on one device. 
 Review by Jupit3r : http://www.head-fi.org/t/814994/mixcder-shareme-wireless-headphones-review#post_12747670
  
 Moreover,  It would be nice to use both pairs so that two people can watch a show without bothering others.
  
 There is a deal offered by Mixcder, with the price even better than Prime Da：
 http://slickdeals.net/f/8946067-mixcder-shareme-bluetooth-headphones-25-99-any-color-50-for-a-pair?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1


----------



## petan970

anticute said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > How do they compare with higher priced hybrids like 808, BK50 and A2S ?
> ...


 
  
 I wanted to buy them too as soundwise they should be very good. But finally I skipped them because there is no lip on the noozle and some people complain that the tips often slid off.


----------



## CoiL

petan970, I see You have BK50 and A3 ? How do they compare and what are Your impressions on BK50 ?


----------



## CoiL

petan970 said:


> anticute said:
> 
> 
> > coil said:
> ...


 
 Yeah, same here. Been throwing A73 on-off from wish-list for no nozzle lips and also some mixed review impressions about soundstage and vocals imaging. 
 Want to make next jump to max ~150$ price range but what at first seemed to be easy (only few choices) turns out not to be so easy.


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> How do they compare with higher priced hybrids like 808, BK50 and A2S ?
> Thanks for information. Despite "noname" probably sounding great, I`m thinking about getting rather Fidue A73 that has been long time on my hidden wish-list. Do You have A73 and how do You think they compare?


 
  
 Coil, maybe the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 may be something for you in that same price range.
 See their thread if you're willing to take a gable on the SQ


----------



## CoiL

Yeah, PM4 is also on my list be too little impressions on them unfortunately. But I`m not in hurry, will consider them and do some more research about different options.
 I really wish next IEM to be "perfect" for my personal taste and gear match (Yeah, I know - hard thing to achieve).


----------



## petan970

coil said:


> petan970, I see You have BK50 and A3 ? How do they compare and what are Your impressions on BK50 ?


 
 Hi, I have my LZ-A3 since Friday and now playing burn-in files in loop. Unfortunatelly I did not have enough time yet to evaluate them so much to be able to give you even initial impression for this expert forum.
  
 As for the BK50:
 Yesterday when I was reading the new great A2S review (http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2s/reviews/16503), the sound chapter of that A2S review is like I am reading exactly about my BK50.


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *petan970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for the BK50:
> Yesterday when I was reading the new great A2S review (http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2s/reviews/16503), the sound chapter of that A2S review is like I am reading exactly about my BK50.


 
 Hmm, ok. I have A2S and really like its tonality but find vocals imaging to be too close "intruding into head-stage" and whole soundstage/imaging littlebit too close to head-stage mid-point. If You understand what I mean, then how is BK50 in that matter? From what I have read out from 808 vs. BK50 impressions is that BK50 has larger soundstage (more width and about same depth as 808) and if I compare my 808 (modded) with A2S, then 808 has definitely more distant and out of the headstage imaging and vocals.


----------



## petan970

coil said:


> > Originally Posted by *petan970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > As for the BK50:
> > Yesterday when I was reading the new great A2S review (http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2s/reviews/16503), the sound chapter of that A2S review is like I am reading exactly about my BK50.
> ...


 
  
 The soundstage of BK50 is average (comparing to my HD598). But considering the price (40 USD) I am more than OK with that.
  
 Unfortunately I cannot compare BK50 with my new LZ-A3 because I received A3 on Friday and have not enough time to evaluate them more. Now I put them burn in.
  
 But yesterday I received my new TFZ Series 5 and I immediatelly spent like 3 hours with them. Great airy and energetic sound, excellent subbass. Soundwise these are better than BK50 in all aspects to me!


----------



## CoiL

petan970 said:


> The soundstage of BK50 is average (comparing to my HD598). But considering the price (40 USD) I am more than OK with that.


 
 Thanks for useful input.


> But yesterday I received my new TFZ Series 5 and I immediatelly spent like 3 hours with them. Great airy and energetic sound, excellent subbass. Soundwise these are better than BK50 in all aspects to me!


 
 I didn`t expect that! I thought in stock they were quite bassy and need harakiri mod to sound very good.


----------



## kubin2984

Hi all, i have 250-300$, I am confused to choose between 2016 Super 6 Driver Pro UE Custom Made and  ciem AAW A1D. Can you give me advice between the two products, or with this money I can buy other earphones ?. Thanks you
  
 Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Hisoundfi

BUSHMASTER
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d14-bushmaster/reviews/16508


----------



## Zackio

Could these iem's be fake? Seller swares on them they are real but i doubt it
http://s.aliexpress.com/2y632aQv


----------



## B9Scrambler

zackio said:


> Could these iem's be fake? Seller swares on them they are real but i doubt it
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2y632aQv


 
  
 Highly unlikely they're legit. Tons of Shure fakes floating around AliExpress. Also, none of the images show Shure branding which to me is a red flag. Thats also a DIY shop sooo.....probably not the real deal.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Sold my tennmak piano for a cheap price because of my modded hlsx-808. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If anyone has a rx-1 and ty hi-z 32ohm please compare them. Thanks.


----------



## audio123

alizeofeniquito said:


> Sold my tennmak piano for a cheap price because of my modded hlsx-808.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i will in 8 days time! cheers!


----------



## bumblebee10

JacKallen, Have you found some good recommendations for chinese noise cancelling earphones/headphones ?


----------



## anticute

Quote:


alizeofeniquito said:


> Sold my tennmak piano for a cheap price because of my modded hlsx-808.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


audio123 said:


> i will in 8 days time! cheers!


 
  
 Doubt I will have mine in 8 days, but yeah, I ordered the RX-1 too, and I already have the TY Hi-Z HP32


----------



## audio123

anticute said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Doubt I will have mine in 8 days, but yeah, I ordered the RX-1 too, and I already have the TY Hi-Z HP32


 

 i just receive mine hp 32 it sounded great imo


----------



## anticute

audio123 said:


> i just receive mine hp 32 it sounded great imo


 

 I received mine pretty recently too, I also like it a lot. For being an earbud, which is not exactly my favourite form factor.


----------



## audio123

anticute said:


> I received mine pretty recently too, I also like it a lot. For being an earbud, which is not exactly my favourite form factor.


 

 its on par with ve monk


----------



## anticute

audio123 said:


> its on par with ve monk


 

 I haven't had that much time to listen to them, but yeah, based on the time I've spent with them, I'd say they might be. I received the Monk+ the same day. Very different sound signatures though.


----------



## audio123

anticute said:


> I haven't had that much time to listen to them, but yeah, based on the time I've spent with them, I'd say they might be. I received the Monk+ the same day. Very different sound signatures though.


 

 resolution wise but diff sound sig


----------



## Ahmad313

kubin2984 said:


> Hi all, i have 250-300$, I am confused to choose between 2016 Super 6 Driver Pro UE Custom Made and  ciem AAW A1D. Can you give me advice between the two products, or with this money I can buy other earphones ?. Thanks you
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


 
 UE 6 Pro is a excellent iem very clear and  high resolution the soundstage is also big with out of head feeling mid frequencies and vocals are amazing but this is soft on bass so if you are a basshead boy this is not for you and if you like pure music than go ahead and buy it without any fear.


----------



## goodluck4u

I have received a Sendiy M2. The driver is similar shape of Original M2 (not another M2) I have not yet taken good photos of the driver of mine.
my first impression: the now version of Sendiy M2 sounds no sibilant with high response but under typical sound of the early stage.


----------



## CoiL

Guys & girls - I don`t know if it is related with AE but after being logged into AE and watching around there, suddenly I discovered that some malware slipped alltogether into my W7x64 OS (guarded by Avast + S&D + CCleaner) - they are: 
  
 *qksee
 *winzipper
 *uncheckit
 * and one other name that I forgot.
  
 Why I suspect AE? Because it seems to happen during/after I visit AE. This is already 3rd time those programs "intrude" into my system without any notice or permission. Some of them are quite pain in a** to remove and has to be done manually (shut down processes and manually delete executable file and folders).
  
 Maybe it is only my system "infection", idk. just warning ppl to check their system for such malware. Will investigate further about "loop-hole" where and by what programs they enter.


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> Guys & girls - I don`t know if it is related with AE but after being logged into AE and watching around there, suddenly I discovered the some malware slipped alltogether into my W7x64 OS (guarded by Avast + S&D + CCleaner) - they are:
> 
> *qksee
> *winzipper
> ...


 

 check the app certificates


----------



## Lurk650

hisoundfi said:


> BUSHMASTER
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d14-bushmaster/reviews/16508




Been using this for my laptop setup for quite a few months now. I love it


----------



## CoiL

I can`t anymore. I already cleaned up my system from them. If it happens again, I`ll take a look.


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> I can`t anymore. I already cleaned up my system from them. If it happens again, I`ll take a look.


 
 ah yes. if the problem persists, the certificates can be traced to the root cause.


----------



## Gosod

lurk650 said:


> Been using this for my laptop setup for quite a few months now. I love it


 
if I'm not mistaken, probably this amp I listened with my sony A17 - loved it!


----------



## vapman

coil said:


> Guys & girls - I don`t know if it is related with AE but after being logged into AE and watching around there, suddenly I discovered that some malware slipped alltogether into my W7x64 OS (guarded by Avast + S&D + CCleaner) - they are:
> 
> *qksee
> *winzipper
> ...


 

 AE has some questionable practices in this manner, the mobile app is equally as nasty in terms of phoning home with info from your phone.
  
 I have not run into any of these on my W7/64bit machine, but I also never use AliExpress unless NoScript is enabled. I only allow Aliexpress.com and allow Alicdn.com when it is entirely necessary. My machine still appears to be clean.


----------



## Gosod

Aliexpress sells crap most of the product is not good!


----------



## haiku

gosod said:


> Aliexpress sells crap most of the product is not good!


 

 I respectfully disagree. So far, my experience has been excellent.


----------



## hakuzen

lurk650 said:


> HotFi is not new. They've been around at least a few months and I'm pretty sure isn't associated with another seller


 

 thanks for the info, hope so


----------



## Ahmad313

gosod said:


> Aliexpress sells crap most of the product is not good!


 
 I am sorry friend maybe your experience was very  but i think Aliexpress has excellent products and trustable sellers.


----------



## Gosod

it depends on the experience of buying, because not all sales there are of good quality!


----------



## hakuzen

anticute said:


> Ordered the IEM that shall not be named from the seller that shall not be named before all this debacle. Was very happy with it, sound wise, but the cable had a crack in it. Fine, they say they have sent a replacement, though I haven't received a tracking number.
> 
> Yesterday, while tip rolling, the whole inner part (unpainted metal thingie, with the stem etc) came out of the housing while removing a tip. Not exactly what I'm expecting from a $150 IEM. Now on to see if they deal with this in a good way or try to screw me over. I was pretty p****d off yesterday, now having to use tape in order to not have the most expensive audio item I've ever bought fall apart every time I take it out of my ear.
> 
> ...


 

 so sorry you are having these big issues. get the chance to look inside, to check if there is any kind of tuning besides the drivers 
 hope you won't have any problems with the seller to replace them (i was full refunded a package with seven items -m2 was one of them-, including return shipping costs).
 i also got them before the debacle; had better luck, no issues, but expected a more neutral signature and better detail; they have very good sub-bass, but bass overall is a bit more emphasized than my liking; highs are also good enough. v-shaped, then.


----------



## audio123

have a bad experience with the sound of boarseman iems


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *hakuzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i also got them before the debacle; had better luck, no issues, but expected a more neutral signature and better detail; they have very good sub-bass, but bass overall is a bit more emphasized than my liking; highs are also good enough. v-shaped, then.


 
 That was about "noname" IEM ? If so, then thank You saying it out loud - it would have been same "disappointment" for me as You are having about sound signature. That`s what I was wondering when I looked at FR graphs about them, they seemed little V-shaped and not so neutral/balanced I would like but it was just an assumption based on graphs. I know actual sound perception will differ from graphs (IEM`s are tuned this way to compensate) but someone saying it out loud throws another stone against buying them.
  
 What about sound filters on nozzles? They didn`t help much to get more balanced sound?
  
 I think I wiill return to ~100$ candidates, TO12(TK13) which I will hear tomorrow for short session, ATH-E40 and some others...


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> *How do they compare with higher priced hybrids like 808, BK50* and A2S ?


 
  
 I don't carry the A2S, but the Kinera BD05 hybrid does really well with Auvio silicone tips complimenting the 808's and BK50's for any outdoor sports activities, since they wrap around the ears for stability. Construction wise, they're not as solid (since mostly clear plastic), but they do tend to insert well and stay sturdy in the ears. For some crazy reason they seem to be well tuned for the outdoors, even blocking out noisy rides from buses and subway trains.....they do really well in this aspect. Overall, they perform well and clear with a little mid-bass emphasis and male vocals sounding realistic with plenty of details on top for such a low-priced hybrid.
  
 .....Purchasing these months ago, they've been a keeper ever since.


----------



## Vidal

goodluck4u said:


> I have received a Sendiy M2. The driver is similar shape of Original M2 (not another M2) I have not yet taken good photos of the driver of mine.
> my first impression: the now version of Sendiy M2 sounds no sibilant with high response but under typical sound of the early stage.


 
  
 Can you upload some pics of the driver/nozzles? I got hold of a pair of Winintone RB thingys, they look very similar to the M2s


----------



## hakuzen

hisoundfi said:


> BUSHMASTER
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d14-bushmaster/reviews/16508


 
 thanks for the review. like Lurk650, i'm enjoying it a lot. used at home, connected to the pc, i'ts able to drive the hungry akg k612 pro, but also the most sensitive iems with no hiss.
  


coil said:


> thank You saying it out loud - it would have been same "disappointment" for me as You are having about sound signature. That`s what I was wondering when I looked at FR graphs about them, they seemed little V-shaped and not so neutral/balanced I would like but it was just an assumption based on graphs. I know actual sound perception will differ from graphs (IEM`s are tuned this way to compensate) but someone saying it out loud throws another stone against buying them.
> 
> What about sound filters on nozzles? They didn`t help much to get more balanced sound?
> 
> I think I wiill return to ~100$ candidates, TO12(TK13) which I will hear tomorrow for short session, ATH-E40 and some others...


 
 i did a A/B comparison with PaiAudio MR3 (got them when AE anniversary, so they were cheaper than the others) and FLC8s. will add the ATH-IM02 (CK90) (also cheaper) to the comparison when i can. they are a bit warmer than MR3 and FLC8s, a bit lower resolution (micro-detail). mids are a bit recessed against bass. dunno, will try to EQ that bass. anyway, bass sounds very well to my ears (full bodied, enjoyed some sub bass echoes in "The Closer" of Nine Inch Nails), soundstage is very good, and highs sound natural to me. so i think they are worth their price, specially if you like sub-bass and some warmth. will use them for EDM and so. i don't have TK13, but i guess they'll be worst in the high end, at least.
 Edit: i used white filter (most reference), and red-gray-gold in FLC8s. DX90 as source, low gain.


----------



## Lurk650

Just chilling at Oppo in Mtn View, CA. Testing out the PMs and the HA1 and 2 amp. Holy crap this HA2 with my X3-ii takes my TK13 to a level I've never heard. Wow.


----------



## amature101

the maker of super 6 has made a 7 driver iem.
https://world.taobao.com/item/533973146754.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-8398855309.44.hX9PcS
 who wants to be the guinea pig?


----------



## ezekiel77

amature101 said:


> the maker of super 6 has made a 7 driver iem.
> https://world.taobao.com/item/533973146754.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-8398855309.44.hX9PcS
> who wants to be the guinea pig?


 
  
 The Super 6 are excellent, but I bought it from the banned shop (before everything blew up) so have no idea where to talk about it. 

 Jim-HCK has a 7-driver for sale too, the DZ7, no thread yet but impressions are found in the QT5 thread.


----------



## goodluck4u

vidal said:


> Can you upload some pics of the driver/nozzles? I got hold of a pair of Winintone RB thingys, they look very similar to the M2s


 
 Here is some pics:


----------



## Saoshyant

Could we please stop this "IEM that shall not be named" bit and just actually stop discussing what we were asked to not discuss?  Same with the seller.  It's just going to cause annoyance and trouble, if not eventually get the thread shut again.


----------



## pashhtk27

On the bit about Aliexpress sellers not providing tracking details, it has happened to me a lot of times. Mostly on cheap and small stuff like cables, pads, tips (<$5). All from different sellers. Once I asked the seller, and the reply was something along the lines of - 'you will receive the goods, do not worry'
I think most of the time it's with China Post Small Parcel Service.

I'm waiting for a small bag I bought to carry source gear and small stuff. No tracking there too. I'm gettimg a bit angsty since I have recieved other 'no tracking stuff' ordered with it, and I have only this week before I have to leave for college.

I think that's the way Aliexpress rolls. It's always a risk. Better forget that you ordered something, and then pretty much what the seller said. xD


----------



## vapman

My phone just blew up with messages thanks to Hot-Fi.
  
 Really mature conduct right here, if anyone else needed proof of why not to do business with them.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> My phone just blew up with messages thanks to Hot-Fi.
> 
> Really mature conduct right here, if anyone else needed proof of why not to do business with them.




When did you place order and when did you receive it? I'm just gonna guess his side kept seeing the message didn't send so he kept trying to send it


----------



## MuZo2

ezekiel77 said:


> The Super 6 are excellent, but I bought it from the banned shop (before everything blew up) so have no idea where to talk about it.
> 
> 
> Jim-HCK has a 7-driver for sale too, the DZ7, no thread yet but impressions are found in the QT5 thread.





saoshyant said:


> Could we please stop this "IEM that shall not be named" bit and just actually stop discussing what we were asked to not discuss?  Same with the seller.  It's just going to cause annoyance and trouble, if not eventually get the thread shut again.



I agree about the seller but not about super6 and others products listed there apart from one item which we all know.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/813949/chinese-ciem-and-uiem-manufacturers


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> When did you place order and when did you receive it? I'm just gonna guess his side kept seeing the message didn't send so he kept trying to send it


 

 Hopefully so, but I've gotten about 10 more message notifications since then 
  
 Order was placed on the 7th, promised it was shipped on the  was given to DHL express on the 15th, arrived on the 17th.
  
 I know DHL express is supposed to take only 2 days but i mean..... it's kinda obvious express stuff isn't shipped when express tracking updates every possible interval...
  
 Don't wanna derail the thread but would hate for other head-fiers to get stuck up in a bunch of angry messages. This is all because I rated the item 3 stars on Ali and gave it a 3 star review here.


----------



## kingkong369

Hi I bought joyroom 107, for around 13 dollars, and i bought twice but it just breaks too easily, the wiring is too thin, and broke within like 1 months, anyone got other earphones recommendation from 10~20 dollars.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Hopefully so, but I've gotten about 10 more message notifications since then
> 
> Order was placed on the 7th, promised it was shipped on the  was given to DHL express on the 15th, arrived on the 17th.
> 
> ...




That's normal shipping for AE. They mark as shipped to avoid any problems with a customer saying it hasn't been shipped, when in fact it hasn't but it looks like it has.


----------



## Vidal

kingkong369 said:


> Hi I bought joyroom 107, for around 13 dollars, and i bought twice but it just breaks too easily, the wiring is too thin, and broke within like 1 months, anyone got other earphones recommendation from 10~20 dollars.


 
  
 I've had mine for 6 months, never had an issue with them they seem very strong even though the cable is thin.
  
 VJJB have a strong cable, but maybe upgrade to a earphone with replaceable cables might be an idea.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone got any thoughts on the following players: -
  
 * Newsmy G4
 * Aigo 108
 * Fiio X1
  
 The above is in order of price, preference is for a decent user interface and compact size.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on the following players: -
> 
> * Newsmy G4
> * Aigo 108
> ...



Wastan should have a review of the Aigo up soon


----------



## kimD

Limited edition no.7


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Wastan should have a review of the Aigo up soon




X1 is good... If you use Line Out to an amp


----------



## Alex CY

kingkong369 said:


> Hi I bought joyroom 107, for around 13 dollars, and i bought twice but it just breaks too easily, the wiring is too thin, and broke within like 1 months, anyone got other earphones recommendation from 10~20 dollars.


 
 Just a bit over your budget, but much better then Joyroom - MusicMaker TW1

  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MusicMaker-TW1-Refinement-6mm-Mini-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Bass-Stereo-Dynamic-ER4-HIFI/32654836311.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.KZxZ9w&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10055_10037_10049_10033_10059_10058_10032_10017_405_404_10040_10060_9999_412,searchweb201603_7&btsid=88ce9af2-4f66-40aa-948d-e2d73ac308cf


----------



## Lurk650

Had anybody uses Import-express.com? They have all the MusicMakers and they appear to accept PayPal


----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> Had anybody uses Import-express.com? They have all the MusicMakers and they appear to accept PayPal




Penon accept PayPal too


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> Penon accept PayPal too




Im sure they don't have MM though


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Penon accept PayPal too


 
 Ooh I wish you hadn't told me that. Makes it too easy to buy more iems  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Speaking of Penon, I think there was a mishap with my order. Ordered on the 18th and had no tracking until yesterday so I contacted them. They told me that it's normal for Singapore Post to be slow with tracking. Then mysteriously about an hour later I saw this  --> "2016-07-26 10:02 Received from Customer".
  
 Looks to me like someone forgot to post it but at least they acted quickly after I messaged them.


----------



## petan970

kingkong369 said:


> Hi I bought joyroom 107, for around 13 dollars, and i bought twice but it just breaks too easily, the wiring is too thin, and broke within like 1 months, anyone got other earphones recommendation from 10~20 dollars.


 
  
 For less then 20 USD I can recommend Xiaomi Hybrids. These are really great cheap portable earphones. I use them daily during my commuting.
 The design, fit, durable cable and overall build quality is excellent. For the price the sound is very good too.
  
 There is only one issue - you have to have a player with an equalizer because it is necessary to tune (decrese) mid-bass quantity. Because by default the Hybrids are boomy.
  
 For example, with my xDuoo X2 which has very simple EQ (only like 5 presets)  I cannot tune the balanced sound. So I cannot use the Hybrids with the X2 player.
  
 But with my smarphone HTC One (with Poweramp app)  I can equalize mid-bass exactly to my taste and the sound of Hybrids becomes very good - I like their nice subbass, good detail and soundstage (of course in their price category).


----------



## 1clearhead

Well? Just pulled the trigger and ordered the REMAX RM-800MD hybrid! They are at a great price and coudn't pass on them! ....and they have a good reputation with solid construction on most of their earphones, for example; like the REMAX RM-600D, which I own and are extremely well made at its price point. They are going for 388 RMB ($58 US dollars).
  
  
 Link.....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.0m0Qs1&id=535486237381&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Well? Just pulled the trigger and ordered the REMAX RM-800MD hybrid! They are at a great price and coudn't pass on them! ....and they have a good reputation with solid construction on most of their earphones, for example; like the REMAX RM-600D, which I own and are extremely well made at its price point. They are going for 388 RMB ($58 US dollars).
> 
> 
> Link.....
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.0m0Qs1&id=535486237381&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


 
 They look great. Eagerly awaiting your impressions on them.
  
 I just found a new hybrid from **** too. $39


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> I just found a new hybrid from **** too. $39


 
 Link? These look really nice! ;P


----------



## anticute

1clearhead said:


> Well? Just pulled the trigger and ordered the REMAX RM-800MD hybrid! They are at a great price and coudn't pass on them! ....and they have a good reputation with solid construction on most of their earphones, for example; like the REMAX RM-600D, which I own and are extremely well made at its price point. They are going for 388 RMB ($58 US dollars).
> 
> 
> Link.....
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.0m0Qs1&id=535486237381&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


 

 I have the 720i. They are pretty meh, and the remote/mic is absolutely ridiculously huge. Put me off of buying more Remax, there was nothing in the sound that made me think that others from the brand would be for me, but then again, seems like some other people have had more positive experiences with other IEMs in their range.


----------



## crabdog

@CoiL I think they look freaking awesome too, especially the silver. Check the logo on the back, makes it look like a ferrari:
  

  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-****-4in1-Hybrid-Earphone-In-Ear-Headphones-Multi-unit-DIY-Earphones-With-MMCX-interface/1922340_32705148688.html


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> @CoiL
> I think they look freaking awesome too, especially the silver. Check the logo on the back, makes it look like a ferrari:
> 
> 
> ...




Good but 30ohm my phone can't take it


----------



## leobigfield

kimd said:


> Good but 30ohm my phone can't take it




It's not only about Ohms, there is also sensitivity in play. My phone never had a problem handling my 32 ohms GR07...


----------



## crabdog

Are those new faceplates to go with new cable on TFZ Series 1S?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/TFZ-SERIES-1S-Wide-Frequency-HiFi-Dual-Loop-Dynamic-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphones-Silver-Plated/1994049_32704313321.html


----------



## thebigredpolos

TFZ Series 5 over at Massdrop for $59.99 and $3.75 shipping in the US (if enough people purchase).  Details confirm it'll have the upgraded cable.


----------



## audio123

questyle qp1r pairs well with vjjb k4


----------



## Ewen

*Some quick impressions on my last purchases:*
  
*LZ A2s: *Many headfiers already cover the subject, so I will only add my voice to say that they sound really good, maybe a tiny bit V-shaped, but I don't feel the need for EQ. My complaint is on the shells ( and nozzles ), I find them a bit large for my ears, please LZ could you make an OTE with detachable cable?
  
*Vivo XE800: *I already own the GR07 mkII, but I couldn't resist for the price to get my hands on iems that are supposed to use the same driver as one of the $100 champion. They don't exactly sound the same, GR07 is warmer, while XE800 is more on the clear side ( but not bright ) and has a high frequency peak that accentuates some details. Overall really good sound, confortable but the cable is slightly rubbery and I don't like and don't need the remote.
  
*Remax RM-600M: *It is a full BA iem, so you don't get the bass response you're accustomed  to get from DD, there is also a peak at 3kHz ( guesstimation ) that need to be EQed. If you have these earphones try +3dB at 100Hz and -3dB at 3kHz, it is just a quick correction, but I already get a better FR. Cable is acceptable, comfort and isolation are good.
  
*Rose n°7: *Fairly expensive for a DD+BA compared to all the chinese earphones we got lately, but you get a very well made iem, shells are comfortable, fit and finish is excellent. They are well tuned but I find the bass prominent, I prefer a little EQ on these.
  
*YHS 001: *I bought these earphones because there was a lot of accessories and the MMCX cable looked good, I'm not disappointed, the cable is soft, flexible with color coded metal plugs, many tips ( standard thin wall + KZ standard + KZ spiral ) and a case. I was ready for a crappy and agressive sound, well no, too much bass, that's all, the iem sound balanced, soft and overall pretty good. Our japanese friends seem to like it considering all the sales on HCK. For the price ( $15 ), that's an excellent bundle.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> They look great. Eagerly awaiting your impressions on them.
> 
> I just found a new hybrid from **** too. $39


 
  
 D**m! Didn't see that one coming! I'll probably be getting these as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 .....At least it beats getting Chinese IEMS that are way over priced and falling apart. I'm referring to the one that's referred to as "no name". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  **** is also one of the better "top-tier diy's" coming from China. I can count on good sound and good quality.


----------



## loomisjohnson

kimd said:


> Good but 30ohm my phone can't take it


 

 i've promised myself to go cold turkey for awhile, but these are very tempting..........i have the **** diy ie800 (single DD) which are fantastic for the price. **** also has  a newish hybrid, the dt2, which is getting raves on the other cheap chinese thread that also looks great.


----------



## Vidal

I have the DT2 and I love it.

I'll have to get these as well now. Remember, you have to collect them all, mind you that maybe something else. 

Just getting used to the XE800


----------



## KipNix

ewen said:


> *Some quick impressions on my last purchases:*
> *YHS 001: *I bought these earphones because there was a lot of accessories and the MMCX cable looked good, I'm not disappointed, the cable is soft, flexible with color coded metal plugs, many tips ( standard thin wall + KZ standard + KZ spiral ) and a case. I was ready for a crappy and agressive sound, well no, too much bass, that's all, the iem sound balanced, soft and overall pretty good. Our japanese friends seem to like it considering all the sales on HCK. For the price ( $15 ), that's an excellent bundle.


 
 Ewen, would you say the bass is too much for a bass-head who likes techno? Does it overpower everything?


----------



## vapman

kipnix said:


> Ewen, would you say the *bass is too much for a bass-head* who likes techno? Does it overpower everything?


 
 Does not compute...


----------



## Ewen

kipnix said:


> Ewen, would you say the bass is too much for a bass-head who likes techno? Does it overpower everything?


 

 Too much for a neutral guy like me.
 A basshead may find it a little bit shy.


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> D**m! Didn't see that one coming! I'll probably be getting these as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
*@crabdog *
  
 Better news! Thanks to you, I canceled the order for the REMAX RM-800MD and decided to order "two" ***** 4in1*'s -one in black and one in silver! They cost me 228 RMB each ($34 US dollars each).
 .....You just saved me some change!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.17.FaLBIG&scm=1007.10009.31621.100200300000004&id=536321424717&pvid=8b2e2717-8904-4dad-a568-c48ab229aa5e


----------



## vapman

I checked out those Remaxes and I'm surprised how many IEMs coming out of China right now are using the Knowles balanced armatures available for very low prices on electronics parts sites.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> *@crabdog *
> 
> Better news! Thanks to you, I canceled the order for the REMAX RM-800MD and decided to order "two" ***** 4in1*'s -one in black and one in silver! They cost me 228 RMB each ($34 US dollars each).
> .....You just saved me some change!
> ...


 
 That's great. I do hope they're good though. It seems that **** has made a lot of good ones in the past (M2, UE, VT66) so they should be okay. The 4in1 looks like it will be very comfortable in the ears.


----------



## goodluck4u

crabdog said:


> They look great. Eagerly awaiting your impressions on them.
> 
> I just found a new hybrid from **** too. $39




Knowles 30042+9.2mm beryllium ;its components is similar with **** UEs.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

There HAS to be a limit to this. At what point do IEMs no longer need more speakers? Even home theatre setups aren't using 9 different frequency bands, why does it seem like the trend in IEMs is to cram as many drivers in as possible? 2+1 seems like plenty.


----------



## Lurk650

someguydude said:


> There HAS to be a limit to this. At what point do IEMs no longer need more speakers? Even home theatre setups aren't using 9 different frequency bands, why does it seem like the trend in IEMs is to cram as many drivers in as possible? 2+1 seems like plenty.




As long as they are implemented well the more the merrier. In the case of the 2.1 MusicMaker TK13 vs the 4.1 MusicMaker SW3, the S3 has two more BAs and it shows with the clarity and separation


----------



## SuperMAG

anticute said:


> Ordered the IEM that shall not be named from the seller that shall not be named before all this debacle. Was very happy with it, sound wise, but the cable had a crack in it. Fine, they say they have sent a replacement, though I haven't received a tracking number.
> 
> Yesterday, while tip rolling, the whole inner part (unpainted metal thingie, with the stem etc) came out of the housing while removing a tip. Not exactly what I'm expecting from a $150 IEM. Now on to see if they deal with this in a good way or try to screw me over. I was pretty p****d off yesterday, now having to use tape in order to not have the most expensive audio item I've ever bought fall apart every time I take it out of my ear.
> 
> ...





Just when i was about to pull the trigger on the nonname which hotfi offering it for me for 150$, i hear this, can you post the pics of which part is faulty.


----------



## vapman

The best IEM I ever heard was 2 dynamic driver + 4 ba's.

It also cost close to $2k and only comes in custom fit.


----------



## kimD

vapman said:


> The best IEM I ever heard was 2 dynamic driver + 4 ba's.
> 
> It also cost close to $2k and only comes in custom fit.




Trinity master 6?


----------



## vapman

kimd said:


> Trinity master 6?


 

 I wish! 
  
 It was the Kumitate Labs KL-REF. (Japanese)
  
 I want one so bad it makes me consider getting a custom


----------



## kimD

vapman said:


> I wish!
> 
> It was the Kumitate Labs KL-REF. (Japanese)
> 
> I want one so bad it makes me consider getting a custom




So far I'd saw was only offer with something like stainless steel shell IEM.


----------



## kimD

TFZ Series 5 on Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tfz-series-5-iem?mode=guest_open


----------



## Lurk650

For anybody interested
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/815631/fiio-e12-mont-blanc


----------



## Arvan

Wrong thread! I´m sorry!


----------



## anticute

Gave in and ordered OPPO HA-2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Also had this very different, for me, tip rolling experience. I've had a bit of problems finding good tips, so this morning, I just picked a pair that fit very well, got a good seal etc. Because I had to leave, I just did a quick listen to hear that it sounded okay. Then on the commute, I noted _crazy_ sibilance.
  
 Every time I listened to a song with forward vocals, there were super sharp ssssssssssss. I'm pretty sensitive to sibilance, so on some songs it was so sharp I actually cringed. The IEMs aren't sibilant with other tips, and I've never experienced such a big difference before. Pretty interesting, goes to show how important tip rolling is


----------



## Kelzo

ewen said:


> *Some quick impressions on my last purchases:*
> 
> *LZ A2s:* Many headfiers already cover the subject, so I will only add my voice to say that they sound really good, maybe a tiny bit V-shaped, but I don't feel the need for EQ. My complaint is on the shells ( and nozzles ), I find them a bit large for my ears, please LZ could you make an OTE with detachable cable?
> 
> ...



This is very informative! Thanks! In your opinion which is much better for male vocals? Xe800 or rm-600m? Currently listening to grunge and alterntive rock, already got the a2s and I just love how thick and airy the vocals are but treble detail may be lacking for me. Thinking about purchasing one of those i mention


----------



## rebbi

vapman said:


> My phone just blew up with messages thanks to Hot-Fi.
> 
> Really mature conduct right here, if anyone else needed proof of why not to do business with them.




Yikes! :-0


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> ...decided to order "two" ***** 4in1*'s -one in black and one in silver! They cost me 228 RMB each ($34 US dollars each).


 
 I`m going to wait for impressions but damn my finger is itching to pull trigger on those new senfers -.-
  
 Lets say I got "burned" littlebit with A2S (they are really good but have on specific issue for my taste - read A2S thread). Luckily I got them for 49€ instead ~70€.
 I`m now holding all my money "back" from getting any new IEM just because of impulse. Gotta do more research what to get next.
  
 I also got a chance to listen to Musicmaker TK13 yesterday and I have question about them - does their highs "sibilance" and "tinny" treble smooth out with burn-in ?
 for me they had too "tszz tszz" sibilance treble (especially cymbals) despite trying different tips. Otherwise they sounded good, I quess, but no wow effect.
 Atm, I think I`m glad I didn`t jump on them. Even if their treble calms down, didn`t seem to be much special to get them.


----------



## blazinblazin

I tested tips... best is foam tips. They absorb Sibilance but also take away trebles.

Sony Hybrid tips can help also.

My own other solution is JVC spiral dots silicon tips with self custom comply foam underneath.


----------



## hakuzen

> Originally Posted by *CoiL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...
> I`m now holding all my money "back" from getting any new IEM just because of impulse. Gotta do more research what to get next.
> ...


 
 wise decision, unless you have the money and willing to collect them. better to think it twice (even ten times) before pulling the trigger.
 i've collected a bunch of them recently, and i'm gifting/selling most of 'em. at last, you'll only use a few ones, your favorites. so better wait and save cash for a good one, which you can test before buying, or which have enough contrasted detailed reviews from good reviewers, so you can be sure they have the signature and characteristics you are searching for. there are superb reviewers here; in my case, i follow HifiCris' reviews specially, because of their great detail, and because i usually like same signatures he is seeking for. will be always grateful to him, because i reached my best iems thanks to his reviews (but also to great others' ones, forgive me not to mention them).


----------



## pashhtk27

I received hslx808 today, had ordered them a month ago. Out of the box I find their treble to be too much for my taste. They almost have superlux level of treble!
To all owners of hslx808, will the treble subside with burn in? Does covering the vent impacts the treble too? I am very treble sensitive, but I love the extra details that enhanced treble brings....It's a sad thing.

Due to their treble they are very incompatible with the songs I usually listen too. Otherwise they are a good earphone. :')


----------



## crabdog

pashhtk27 said:


> I received hslx808 today, had ordered them a month ago. Out of the box I find their treble to be too much for my taste. They almost have superlux level of treble!
> To all owners of hslx808, will the treble subside with burn in? Does covering the vent impacts the treble too? I am very treble sensitive, but I love the extra details that enhanced treble brings....It's a sad thing.
> 
> Due to their treble they are very incompatible with the songs I usually listen too. Otherwise they are a good earphone. :')


 
 I found them like that at first but after burn-in and changing to wide bore tips they came good for me (or my brain adjusted).


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> I`m going to wait for impressions but damn my finger is itching to pull trigger on those new senfers -.-
> 
> Lets say I got "burned" littlebit with A2S (they are really good but have on specific issue for my taste - read A2S thread). Luckily I got them for 49€ instead ~70€.
> I`m now holding all my money "back" from getting any new IEM just because of impulse. Gotta do more research what to get next.
> ...




Yes, burn in. I also recently switched from Auvios to Large Spiral Dots and it made the sound even better. I'm treble sensitive and TK13 are one of my favorites

Do not just OOTB, wait at the very least 50hrs, they really kick in around 100-150 hrs


----------



## pashhtk27

@crabdog @Lurk650 Thanks a lot. I'll give them some hours and try wider bore tips that I have. Unfortunately I lost the small sized piston 2 tips that are recommended, and don't have any Auvios or Spiral Dots.


----------



## Podster

coil said:


> I`m going to wait for impressions but damn my finger is itching to pull trigger on those new senfers -.-
> 
> Lets say I got "burned" littlebit with A2S (they are really good but have on specific issue for my taste - read A2S thread). Luckily I got them for 49€ instead ~70€.
> I`m now holding all my money "back" from getting any new IEM just because of impulse. Gotta do more research what to get next.
> ...


 

 OK, you two are killing me. Link to the **** 4 N 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'd also like to thank Ewen for the Imps as I have the Rose N0. 7's on their way to me now


----------



## Semiramide

A while ago, when I was looking for iems for small ears, I was recommended Joyroom E107, which I bought. They are indeed very comfortable to wear and do not fall off my ears (hooray!). However, I dislike the sound A LOT. They lack bass (I don't consider myself a basshead, but I appreciate it in decent quantities) and the highs are just piercing. I usually use no EQ, but with E107 I have to use hip-hop or R&B EQ in order to reduce the highs. Electric guitar solos and too high vocals will make my ears bleed.
  
 So here is where I'm clueless, because I have read reviews that say that the bass is decent and the highs soft (sort of) so: 1) my E107 are defective, or 2) they are not for me and I'm more inclined to bass than I thought.


----------



## crabdog

@Podster 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-****-4in1-Hybrid-Earphone-In-Ear-Headphones-Multi-unit-DIY-Earphones-With-MMCX-interface/1922340_32705148688.html


----------



## Ewen

kelzo said:


> This is very informative! Thanks! In your opinion which is much better for male vocals? Xe800 or rm-600m? Currently listening to grunge and alterntive rock, already got the a2s and I just love how thick and airy the vocals are but treble detail may be lacking for me. Thinking about purchasing one of those i mention


 

 I'd personnaly opt for the XE800, it is basically a very good iem that used to be sold for $100 and that you can get today for $25. The problem with the Remax is the peak around 3kHz, you don't want this on any iem, the RM-600M needs EQ in my opinion, not the XE800.
 The Vivo is also more comfortable due to its articulated nozzle.
 But if you are not satified with A2s treble, I'm not sure any of these will give you what you're looking for.


----------



## Ewen

podster said:


> OK, you two are killing me. Link to the **** 4 N 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 At first I thought that they were advertising the 3D print because it was trendy, but they actually did a good job on this one.
 Happy listening ( and waiting ).


----------



## audio123

vjjb k4 sounds amazing with the qp1r on dsd files


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> vjjb k4 sounds amazing with the qp1r on dsd files




Look great


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Look great


 

 vjjb k4 sounds like an iem in the $500 price range now


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> vjjb k4 sounds like an iem in the $500 price range now




Take my money


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> vjjb k4 sounds like an iem in the $500 price range now


 

 So what you are saying is we all need to stop spending so much on high dollar iem's and just make sure we have an awesome DAP eh


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> So what you are saying is we all need to stop spending so much on high dollar iem's and just make sure we have an awesome DAP eh


 

 yes after all your music comes from the source. if the quality of the music is sub par, even a totl iem wont make it sound good


----------



## Ewen

semiramide said:


> A while ago, when I was looking for iems for small ears, I was recommended Joyroom E107, which I bought. They are indeed very comfortable to wear and do not fall off my ears (hooray!). However, I dislike the sound A LOT. They lack bass (I don't consider myself a basshead, but I appreciate it in decent quantities) and the highs are just piercing. I usually use no EQ, but with E107 I have to use hip-hop or R&B EQ in order to reduce the highs. Electric guitar solos and too high vocals will make my ears bleed.
> 
> So here is where I'm clueless, because I have read reviews that say that the bass is decent and the highs soft (sort of) so: 1) my E107 are defective, or 2) they are not for me and I'm more inclined to bass than I thought.


 

 I consider the E107 as an excellent iem, it is well balanced but actually has too much bass and a treble peak above 7kHz, so your experience is quite unusual.
 A bad seal may explain the lack of bass you're experiencing, as for the treble, well, insertion depth? Sensitivity to high Frequencies?


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> So what you are saying is we all need to stop spending so much on high dollar iem's and just make sure we have an awesome DAP eh:blink:




The flip side too will apply ... High end CIEM with $10 mp3 player will also sound awesome too....muahahahahaaaaa


----------



## audio123

wokei said:


> The flip side too will apply ... High end CIEM with $10 mp3 player will also sound awesome too....muahahahahaaaaa


 

 disagree bc music comes from yr dap. some iems are unforgiving on poor recordings


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> vjjb k4 sounds amazing with the qp1r on dsd files


 
 Owh make me feel like pulling my K4 out but it's time for me to go to sleep. ^_^


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> The flip side too will apply ... High end CIEM with $10 mp3 player will also sound awesome too....muahahahahaaaaa


 

 Exactly my brother, a good file is a good file whether it's on A&K or a X3. It also does not matter the codec, if the recording is awesome it will be awesome no matter the player (not saying you can't tweak on any of that gear) but that the music IMO comes from the media


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Exactly my brother, a good file is a good file whether it's on A&K or a X3. It also does not matter the codec, if the recording is awesome it will be awesome no matter the player (not saying you can't tweak on any of that gear) but that the music IMO comes from the media


 
 agree to a certain extent but player is important.


----------



## bjaardker

I believe that I may have figured out why my TFZ3 sound so much clearer than my TFZ5s. I think I may be a QC issue the filters on my Series 5 look like they were misstamped, and barely have any openings in them. 

Attached is a pic of my series 3 on the left and series 5 on the right. 

Something tells me that's not supposed to be like that.


----------



## Podster

bjaardker said:


> I believe that I may have figured out why my TFZ3 sound so much clearer than my TFZ5s. I think I may be a QA issue the filters on my Series 5 look like they were misstamped, and barely have any openings in them.
> 
> Attached is a pic of my series 3 on the left and series 5 on the right.
> 
> Something tells me that's not supposed to be like that.


 

 Wow, I bet your seller with this pic will replace those for you. Wonder if the MassDrop 5's have this issue!


----------



## Semiramide

ewen said:


> I consider the E107 as an excellent iem, it is well balanced but actually has too much bass and a treble peak above 7kHz, so your experience is quite unusual.
> A bad seal may explain the lack of bass you're experiencing, as for the treble, well, insertion depth? Sensitivity to high Frequencies?


 
 I don't think is the seal, so maybe I'm too sensitive to high frequencies. Sadly, I have don't have another pair to compare and see if mine is defective.
  
 Happened to me once with Brainwvz M5 (I was looking for an upgrade for my M1, which I like lots). I tried them in a physical store and I liked them so I got a pair for a friend as a present. Some months later I bought a pair for me in the Brainwavz online store and... Piercieng highs (D, even more annoying to what I feel with E107. Since I knew the sounf of M5 and concluded that they were defective (agh), that's what I think my E107 might be broken, too


----------



## audio123

just did a test. k4 sounds average on shanling m3 reaching 150 price range only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 source imo is the most important in an audio chain


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> just did a test. k4 sounds average on shanling m3 reaching 150 price range only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I contend it all starts with the media file, everything else from there is relative to many many things in the path
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better or not so better this or that


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> I contend it all starts with the media file, everything else from there is relative to many many things in the path
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeap definitely! media file -> codec -> iem


----------



## Ewen

semiramide said:


> I don't think is the seal, so maybe I'm too sensitive to high frequencies. Sadly, I have don't have another pair to compare and see if mine is defective.
> 
> Happened to me once with Brainwvz M5 (I was looking for an upgrade for my M1, which I like lots). I tried them in a physical store and I liked them so I got a pair for a friend as a present. Some months later I bought a pair for me in the Brainwavz online store and... Piercieng highs (D, even more annoying to what I feel with E107. Since I knew the sounf of M5 and concluded that they were defective (agh), that's what I think my E107 might be broken, too


 

 I have Brainwavz M1, they're well balanced, maybe laking a little warmth, but overall very good despite their age.
 The E107 has much more bass under 500Hz and is fairly flat between 1kHz and 5kHz, so yours may be defective or Joyroom redesigned the iems and ruined them.


----------



## bjaardker

podster said:


> Wow, I bet your seller with this pic will replace those for you. Wonder if the MassDrop 5's have this issue!


 
 I'm just happy to know that I wasn't completely off my rocker when I said:
 "Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty"
 "Really heavy hits actually interfere with the rest of the sound causing a "buzz" similar to when you build a sub woofer box and haven't drilled the ports yet."

 Turns out they REALLY WERE unvented. 
  
 Instead of poking a needle into the bass vent, I've poked a needle into the filters and opened up all of those little dents where holes are supposed to be.
  
 They're completely different headphones. These are the TFZ 5 I was expecting!


----------



## Wokei

With uber expensive Tera player with K4 ..that would this K4 worth USD2K then...so we just need a very expensive player and $10 KZ will sound like CIEM too...don't think so


----------



## jim723

Anyone knows when the TFZ Series 7 will be available?


----------



## chompchomps

These **** 4 in 1 look pretty damn large. for a small asian ear like mine


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> With uber expensive Tera player with K4 ..that would this K4 worth USD2K then...so we just need a very expensive player and $10 KZ will sound like CIEM too...don't think so




AK380 > Sennheiser CX300II = end game.


----------



## kimD

bjaardker said:


> I believe that I may have figured out why my TFZ3 sound so much clearer than my TFZ5s. I think I may be a QC issue the filters on my Series 5 look like they were misstamped, and barely have any openings in them.
> 
> Attached is a pic of my series 3 on the left and series 5 on the right.
> 
> Something tells me that's not supposed to be like that.




Just remove that filter cover 
Should help much


----------



## Semiramide

ewen said:


> I have Brainwavz M1, they're well balanced, maybe laking a little warmth, but overall very good despite their age.
> The E107 has much more bass under 500Hz and is fairly flat between 1kHz and 5kHz, so yours may be defective or Joyroom redesigned the iems and ruined them.


 
 Since E107 is not expensive, I think I'll try getting a new pair and compare, I can't live with the doubt. Once I receive them, I'll let you know.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> AK380 > Sennheiser CX300II = end game.


 

 Unless your on my budget, end game for me is FiiO M3>KZ ED9


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Unless your on my budget, end game for me is FiiO M3>KZ ED9:blink:




Bro.... We both have the same end game set up.. Wub wub


----------



## Podster

jim723 said:


> Anyone knows when the TFZ Series 7 will be available?


 

 I've heard nor seen any updates on the Jim, I personally don't care much for this design but to each their own. These look like a tail light in a chrome bumper and what is up with that MMCX cable design
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to be able to have attachable cables for my Series 1 and 3


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> Unless your on my budget, end game for me is FiiO M3>KZ ED9:blink:




End game is when you can be at peace with what you have and understand this market is propelling at an insane rate with money grabbing companies. There'll always be something newer, better in half the time of the last. 

Set your budget, find your signature, shoot for the best you can. Then sit back and watch everyone continue going around the merry go round...


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> End game is when you can be at peace with what you have and understand this market is propelling at an insane rate with money grabbing companies. There'll always be something newer, better in half the time of the last.
> 
> Set your budget, find your signature, shoot for the best you can. Then sit back and watch everyone continue going around the merry go round...


 

 Well you know Pod was just messin' with you H2. That 380/300 is sweet for sure and could easily be EG for some. I could actually be completely satisfied with with my Shanling M2> TFZ Series 1 honestly but if I stopped and all my stars aligned I'd be lost
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't tell you how much fun the portable side of this hobby is when compared to buying multi $K home gear pieces (all trying to accomplish that same EG) I finally stopped here on that one


----------



## Ewen

h20fidelity said:


> End game is when you can be at peace with what you have and understand this market is propelling at an insane rate with money grabbing companies. There'll always be something newer, better in half the time of the last.
> 
> Set your budget, find your signature, shoot for the best you can. Then sit back and watch everyone continue going around the merry go round...


 

 You forget the fun.
 You can have high-end iems and still be interested by what budget ones can offer. Entry level is moving fast and is really interesting.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I would be perfectly happy with the XDuoo X3 and FXH30 as my end-game setup. A Rock-Boxed X3 and the very EQ-friendly FXH30 make for one heck of a capable combo. 
  
 Then again, I have no interest in finding an end-game setup (at least not right now). I enjoy too much different earphones and the unique designs and sounds being brought to the table. Too much fun


----------



## H20Fidelity

ewen said:


> You forget the fun.
> You can have high-end iems and still be interested by what budget ones can offer. Entry level is moving fast and is really interesting.




After 4-5 years on Head-fi I've had 'fun'.


----------



## slowpickr

crabdog said:


> @Podster
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-****-4in1-Hybrid-Earphone-In-Ear-Headphones-Multi-unit-DIY-Earphones-With-MMCX-interface/1922340_32705148688.html




These look nice. Wonder where the "4in1" model number came from? 2 drivers per ear piece = 4 total maybe?


----------



## audio123

ewen said:


> You forget the fun.
> You can have high-end iems and still be interested by what budget ones can offer. Entry level is moving fast and is really interesting.


 

 this is so true mate.


----------



## audio123

after years of trying iems, havi b3 pro 1 is still the best under 100 imo


----------



## Saoshyant

When it comes down to it, all that matters is whatever your priorities are. I talked to a guy who's endgane was a Senn PX100ii & Chord Hugo, which while I don't understand, it doesn't matter as he was happy. For me, I have my endgame IEM which I'm protective of, and now I'm searching for something great I won't mind bringing everywhere. Plus I'm really enjoying getting back into earbuds, it's been too long.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> When it comes down to it, all that matters is whatever your priorities are. I talked to a guy who's endgane was a Senn PX100ii & Chord Hugo, which while I don't understand, it doesn't matter as he was happy. For me, I have my endgame IEM which I'm protective of, and now I'm searching for something great I won't mind bringing everywhere. Plus I'm really enjoying getting back into earbuds, it's been too long.


 

 most important is that you are contented with your gear and not buy for the sake of someone thinking it's good so you should have it


----------



## smy1

Ahh so I am kinda bored. What's a good iem for 10-$20 that has really good mids and soundstage? Maybe the vjjb k4?


----------



## ozkan

End game for me is Ritmix RF-7650/RT-500 and Monk/Monk plus.  And thinking of quiting head-fi soon as I realised there's is no end in this hobby.

Unless you stop thinking how the new X model sounds, you'll never be happy with your gears no matter how expensive they are.

If you wanna buy some really good stuff, you'd better check Havi B3, Phonak PFE, Etymotic ER4S and Monk plus.


----------



## smy1

yoshi948 said:


> Can you tell me where you brought the Quadbeat's?




Korea. That's where I got it from


----------



## vapman

smy1 said:


> Ahh so I am kinda bored. What's a good iem for 10-$20 that has really good mids and soundstage? Maybe the vjjb k4?


 

  KZ ATE has probably the best soundstage I've heard at under $10 and can hang with IEMs up to $75 IMO.


----------



## smy1

vapman said:


> KZ ATE has probably the best soundstage I've heard at under $10 and can hang with IEMs up to $75 IMO.




I have the KZ ate and they don't sound good to my ear.


----------



## vapman

smy1 said:


> I have the KZ ate and they don't sound good to my ear.


 

 Say what you don't like about the ATE and I/someone else could give a better reccomenation, in my opinion the ATE is a good natural sound. You want something more forward mids than the ATE?


----------



## smy1

vapman said:


> Say what you don't like about the ATE and I/someone else could give a better reccomenation, in my opinion the ATE is a good natural sound. You want something more forward mids than the ATE?




They sound WAY to dark for me and I guess there to bassy


----------



## vapman

smy1 said:


> They sound WAY to dark


 
 I think someone else should step in here to help you - the ATE is more or less at my limit of how bright of an IEM I can handle! Sorry!


----------



## smy1

vapman said:


> I think someone else should step in here to help you - the ATE is more or less at my limit of how bright of an IEM I can handle! Sorry!




Yeah I don't really like dark sound signature. I like something like the grados bright sound signature or something musical.


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Exactly my brother, a good file is a good file whether it's on A&K or a X3. It also does not matter the codec, if the recording is awesome it will be awesome no matter the player (not saying you can't tweak on any of that gear) but that the music IMO comes from the media:wink_face:




Tried using my mom's recent Gen Nano. It was no bueno. The Fiio M3 sounds way better for cheaper


----------



## Ewen

I just received good prices for both TFZ Series 3 & 5 from AE seller ( not the one that should not be named ) and I'm allowed to share them with Head-Fi memvbers.
 PM if interested.


----------



## RedJohn456

h20fidelity said:


> End game is when you can be at peace with what you have and understand this market is propelling at an insane rate with money grabbing companies. There'll always be something newer, better in half the time of the last.
> 
> Set your budget, find your signature, shoot for the best you can. Then sit back and watch everyone continue going around the merry go round...


 

 Well Said UncleH20, very well indeed. I think thats what end game means, literally. Not summit fi but finding the signature that makes you forget about the gear and care only about the music, end this silly game. And I think for the first time I might have found such a thing. I have already started watching people go around the merry go round


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> Well Said UncleH20, very well indeed. I think thats what end game means, literally. Not summit fi but finding the signature that makes you forget about the gear and care only about the music, end this silly game. And I think for the first time I might have found such a thing. I have already started watching people go around the merry go round
> 
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]




Which Fender is that? They have them at my local Guitar Center


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> Which Fender is that? They have them at my local Guitar Center


 

 Fender FXA5 Pro, dual BA iem.


----------



## kimD

redjohn456 said:


> Fender FXA5 Pro, dual BA iem.




Quite interesting, how does the bass respond?


----------



## RedJohn456

kimd said:


> Quite interesting, how does the bass respond?


 

 With the tips I use, they are lightweight, quick with really good impact and weight. Excellent blend of mid bass and sub bass. The way it integrates with the midrange is glorious


----------



## kimD

redjohn456 said:


> With the tips I use, they are lightweight, quick with really good impact and weight. Excellent blend of mid bass and sub bass. The way it integrates with the midrange is glorious




Thanks your input


----------



## Pastapipo

kelzo said:


> This is very informative! Thanks! In your opinion which is much better for male vocals? Xe800 or rm-600m? Currently listening to grunge and alterntive rock, already got the a2s and I just love how thick and airy the vocals are but treble detail may be lacking for me. Thinking about purchasing one of those i mention


 
  
 XE800 portraits male voices excellently. Centred, clear, powerful and a tiny bit more present than completely flat. 
 Do make sure you pair them with a warm source and give them a proper burn in.


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> Ahh so I am kinda bored. What's a good iem for 10-$20 that has really good mids and soundstage? Maybe the vjjb k4?


 
 vjjb v1 has larger soundstage than k4


----------



## blazinblazin

smy1 said:


> They sound WAY to dark for me and I guess there to bassy


 
  
 Maybe you want to try KZ ZS3, they are brighter and more detailed than ATE


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> With the tips I use, they are lightweight, quick with really good impact and weight. Excellent blend of mid bass and sub bass. The way it integrates with the midrange is glorious




I need to go demo them on my next day off


----------



## toddy0191

smy1 said:


> Yeah I don't really like dark sound signature. I like something like the grados bright sound signature or something musical.




If you like bright then get some tennmak pianos off ae. I love sparkly treble with lots of detail and these have become my go to iems. Once they burn in they have nice sub bass too.


----------



## crabdog

toddy0191 said:


> If you like bright then get some tennmak pianos off ae. I love sparkly treble with lots of detail and these have become my go to iems. Once they burn in they have nice sub bass too.



I agree Piano sub bass is fantastic


----------



## kimD

Look cool 
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/qAfamI7z


----------



## Gosod

I see the headphones are produced every day all new and new invention!


----------



## anndrenaline

What would you guys recommend that's similar to the Xiaomi hybrids but with less bass and better sq overall? <$50


----------



## teston

semiramide said:


> Since E107 is not expensive, I think I'll try getting a new pair and compare, I can't live with the doubt. Once I receive them, I'll let you know.


 
 Even I can bear it but it's true that E107 has quite a piercing high if you are treb sensitive, but it's detail is great too.
 I suggest you to pick the Tennmak Piano or Dulcimer instead. Nice sub bass extension with crisp high.
 My E107 is in my drawer right now


----------



## Gosod

teston said:


> Even I can bear it but it's true that E107 has quite a piercing high if you are treb sensitive, but it's detail is great too.
> I suggest you to pick the Tennmak Piano or Dulcimer instead. Nice sub bass extension with crisp high.
> My E107 is in my drawer right now


 
you listen to rock music? you could check how they play metallica like to hear the guitar and drum tracks?


----------



## anticute

semiramide said:


> I don't think is the seal, so maybe I'm too sensitive to high frequencies. Sadly, I have don't have another pair to compare and see if mine is defective.
> 
> Happened to me once with Brainwvz M5 (I was looking for an upgrade for my M1, which I like lots). I tried them in a physical store and I liked them so I got a pair for a friend as a present. Some months later I bought a pair for me in the Brainwavz online store and... Piercieng highs (D, even more annoying to what I feel with E107. Since I knew the sounf of M5 and concluded that they were defective (agh), that's what I think my E107 might be broken, too


 
  
 Sounds like a bad seal, too shallow of an insertion, or defective unit. I actually had a similar experience when I got them, "..and these are supposed to be bassy?", but after a bit of tip rolling, I found a pair of tips where the end of the nozzle is very close to the opening of the tip (not much "extra material" on the tip in front of the nozzle), which gave me a super deep insertion and a good seal. They almost disappear in my ears. And then the bass came, in big chunks.
  
 Anyway, of course it's possible you've got a defective unit, or that you simply hear them differently, but I have a really hard time believing anyone but the biggest basshead calling my pair, with a good seal and deep insertion "bass light".
  
 Where do you live, bro? If you're in the EU I could send you mine, if you're interested. Not getting a lot of ear time atm, so I wouldn't mind being without them for a while.
  


audio123 said:


> after years of trying iems, havi b3 pro 1 is still the best under 100 imo


 

 Agreed.


----------



## Alex3221

anndrenaline said:


> What would you guys recommend that's similar to the Xiaomi hybrids but with less bass and better sq overall? <$50



I like vsonic vsd3 (for home use/ poor durability ), vivo xe800 and hlsx bk50. All of them are <$40 and have less bass than hybrids.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Look cool
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/qAfamI7z


 
 Very classy looking iem but it's quite expensive for single ba.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Very classy looking iem but it's quite expensive for single ba.




Haha that's why I have no comment on these


----------



## teston

gosod said:


> you listen to rock music? you could check how they play metallica like to hear the guitar and drum tracks?


 
 Are you asking about the E107? Then yes they sound great with rock and metal. Even the bass doesn't reach low end but it is fast and punchy. The mid is a little thin and cold but quite suite to the genre.


----------



## petan970

alex3221 said:


> anndrenaline said:
> 
> 
> > What would you guys recommend that's similar to the Xiaomi hybrids but with less bass and better sq overall? <$50
> ...


 
  
 I like BK50 too. But from the performance/price ratio the Hybrids are better. All you need to do is to decrease their mid-bass using the equalizer, simple.


----------



## leobigfield

Those Moondrop Nocturne looks like a Final Audio IEM!


----------



## audio123

leobigfield said:


> Those Moondrop Nocturne looks like a Final Audio IEM!


 

  
 yes they look alike but i don't think it will be close to the original in terms of sound esp when BAM is being incorporated into the fibass


----------



## amature101

Does anyone have any cable to recommend for lz-a3?My previous 3rd party cable spoil and when i changed to the stock cable, the sound quality drop so much......
  
 linum bax cable
  
 cerana +
  
 ares ii


----------



## audio123

amature101 said:


> Does anyone have any cable to recommend for lz-a3?My previous 3rd party cable spoil and when i changed to the stock cable, the sound quality drop so much......
> 
> linum bax cable
> 
> ...


 

 ares 2 from effect audio or copper litz + from sgaudiohive


----------



## Semiramide

teston said:


> Even I can bear it but it's true that E107 has quite a piercing high if you are treb sensitive, but it's detail is great too.
> I suggest you to pick the Tennmak Piano or Dulcimer instead. Nice sub bass extension with crisp high.
> My E107 is in my drawer right now


 
 I'm starting to think I am the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


anticute said:


> Sounds like a bad seal, too shallow of an insertion, or defective unit. I actually had a similar experience when I got them, "..and these are supposed to be bassy?", but after a bit of tip rolling, I found a pair of tips where the end of the nozzle is very close to the opening of the tip (not much "extra material" on the tip in front of the nozzle), which gave me a super deep insertion and a good seal. They almost disappear in my ears. And then the bass came, in big chunks.
> 
> Anyway, of course it's possible you've got a defective unit, or that you simply hear them differently, but I have a really hard time believing anyone but the biggest basshead calling my pair, with a good seal and deep insertion "bass light".
> 
> Where do you live, bro? If you're in the EU I could send you mine, if you're interested. Not getting a lot of ear time atm, so I wouldn't mind being without them for a while.


 
  
 I'm going to try different tips of other iems and see if I feel a difference. I have some comply, hybrids, bi- and triflange.
  
 I live in Chile. Ver, very far away...


----------



## 1clearhead

I will be getting the new ***** 4in1* in black, and also in silver by next week.
  
 But, take a look at the wires you can choose from! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....I like the silver and the black wires on your upper left!
  

  
 The EQ Graph looks promising and amazing!
  

 .....can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Links for those who missed it!
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-12049210351.73.Hh3GRf&id=536406272968
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.VkcvE2&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_405_404_10060_10061_9999_10062_412,searchweb201603_8&btsid=8cca3139-8e73-40a9-b055-847ee82598c7


----------



## Lurk650

Why are they called 4in1? Just me but they are ugly IMO. I do like the bright Red and Blue on the cables though


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Why are they called 4in1? Just me but they are ugly IMO. I do like the bright Red and Blue on the cables though


 
 Because you get 4 drivers in 1 iem. I think they look sweet and like @1clearhead said the FR graph looks promising. Great to see another hybrid at such a low price.


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> Why are they called 4in1? Just me but they are ugly IMO. I do like the bright Red and Blue on the cables though




L(1dd+1ba)+R(1dd+1ba)= earphone ****


----------



## kimD

thanderbird said:


> L(1dd+1ba)+R(1dd+1ba)= earphone ****




Lol well explained


----------



## Lurk650

Lol go easy on me guys! Hadn't had my coffee yet


----------



## crabdog

Got my Benjie K9 yesterday. I was impressed even before I opened the box.

 It's a compact, glossy white box that doesn't feel at all cheap and has a bit of heft to it.
  
 Inside is the K9, a small instruction booklet, the USB charging cable and a free pair of earbuds.
  
 The body is made of metal, feels great in the hand and solid. The buttons have a nice tactile feedback and work well without any input lag. The UI is a little awkward at first but I got used to it in no time. The screen is clear and bright enough to use outdoors but it can be a little difficult to read in direct sunlight.
  
 Sound is good although I haven't had time to A/B it with my Xduoo X2 yet and also haven't had time to test the battery life. So far I really like it and there's a good chance it will replace the X2 as my daily driver.
  
 My only concern at this point is that the plastic covering the screen is a little thin but apart from that it all seems great. Considering it only cost $24 it's an absolute bargain.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

crabdog said:


> Got my Benjie K9 yesterday. I was impressed even before I opened the box.
> 
> It's a compact, glossy white box that doesn't feel at all cheap and has a bit of heft to it.
> 
> ...


 
 Please compare both. Thanks.


----------



## leobigfield

audio123 said:


> yes they look alike but i don't think it will be close to the original in terms of sound esp when BAM is being incorporated into the fibass




You could get one for the team and compare with the FI-BA-SS


----------



## audio123

leobigfield said:


> You could get one for the team and compare with the FI-BA-SS


 

 It will be wasting $ man. 100% sure it wont reach the fibass level


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> It will be wasting $ man. 100% sure it wont reach the fibass level




I was guess you need it too


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> I was guess you need it too


maybe i can give it a try after my trinity iems come


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> maybe i can give it a try after my trinity iems come




Sure you can, cause I knew that you love it kind of design too


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Sure you can, cause I knew that you love it kind of design too


i dont care about design lol. As long as it sounds good I am in


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog why do use a budget DAP instead of a smartphone? Is the audio quality better?


----------



## crabdog

Pastapipo it's because I have an expensive phone and if I'm pulling out of my pocket every 5 minutes to change songs or whatever it greatly increases the chance of me dropping it. Also extends my battery life.


----------



## hakuzen

1clearhead said:


> I will be getting the new ***** 4in1* in black, and also in silver by next week.
> 
> But, take a look at the wires you can choose from!
> 
> ...


 
 beware of cables. the blue one is identical to that which came with my **** ue. lot of bass and blurred sound.
  
 i think that cables doesn't matter too much sound quality wise, whenever they are not ****ty cables.
  
 after changing and comparing cables, i can ensure these cables alter sound (to worse):
 the blue one of my **** ue (blurred).
 the one which came with my tennmak piano (no bass). regardless of my piano is clearly defective (tried and compared the cable with other iems).
 the cheap tingo "silver plated" (clear, but no bass)
  
 the rest of cables i've tested don't show big differences between them (i don't own expensive cables yet).


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> Pastapipo it's because I have an expensive phone and if I'm pulling out of my pocket every 5 minutes to change songs or whatever it greatly increases the chance of me dropping it. Also extends my battery life.




Smart thing to do!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

pastapipo said:


> Smart thing to do!


 
  
 Auuuugh that hurts to see. 
  
 One reason I do like the Galaxy S7, the aluminum rim prevents shattering from a drop (unless it lands face first on a rock or something).


----------



## Lurk650

Quite a few people on here use the V10 as their player. I personally don't care for mine music wise. Plus like Crab, I rather use my phone battery for other things.


----------



## vapman

I'm fairly happy with mine, but it's not activated on any network.... (planning on getting a pay as you go plan and using as a car computer) more of a wifi device for me/allowing myself to use smartphone apps if I want to as I still use a dumbphone as my actual cell phone (only charge twice a week!)
  
 Not as good as my Xduoo X3 or Kenwood Mediakeg or DAC/amp setup but it has EQ and doesn't sound bad. The ESS sounds noticably different from my other DACs so it's enjoyable enough for that IMO.
  
 End all be all player? Not in the least.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I'm fairly happy with mine, but it's not activated on any network.... (planning on getting a pay as you go plan and using as a car computer) more of a wifi device for me/allowing myself to use smartphone apps if I want to as I still use a dumbphone as my actual cell phone (only charge twice a week!)
> 
> Not as good as my Xduoo X3 or Kenwood Mediakeg or DAC/amp setup but it has EQ and doesn't sound bad. The ESS sounds noticably different from my other DACs so it's enjoyable enough for that IMO.
> 
> End all be all player? Not in the least.




Oh yeah, I'm sure this member is in here but he posted in a FB group a screen shot of his exchange with HotFi after he received a bad IEM. Not professional at all and goes along with your experience


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure this member is in here but he posted in a FB group a screen shot of his exchange with HotFi after he received a bad IEM. Not professional at all and goes along with your experience


 
 That is worse than anything I got. Dear lord.
  
 Can we agree these guys are not decent to do business with? Now I'm not surprised why they have such a low positive feedback reputation compared to other sellers


----------



## petan970

I like my TFZ 5 so much that today I ordered the second pair to share them with my friends. Ordered from reputable HCK seller at Aliexpress so I dont expect any problems with delivery or quality.


----------



## Folly

@petan970 I already have the BK50 and thinking of getting the Series 5. Can you do a quick comparison between the two? Are the Series 5 that much better and worth the upgrade?


----------



## petan970

folly said:


> @petan970 I already have the BK50 and thinking of getting the Series 5. Can you do a quick comparison between the two? Are the Series 5 that much better and worth the upgrade?


 
  
 It is subjective but for me TFZ 5 are better than BK50 in every aspect - better bass extension, better detail and soundstage, more airy, bright and energetic.
  
 TFZ 5 really shine when connected to a clean source, in my case to HiFime Sabre 9018 (i love this tiny DAC with ES9018K2M chip). There is no such SQ improvement when BK50 is connected to my HiFime Sabre 9018. 
  
 TFZ 5 may be too much energetic for someone so if you prefer more relaxed sound then BK50 is good for you.


----------



## Gosod

hakuzen said:


> beware of cables. the blue one is identical to that which came with my **** ue. lot of bass and blurred sound.
> 
> i think that cables doesn't matter too much sound quality wise, whenever they are not ****ty cables.
> 
> ...


 
there are reviews about these cables? or is it a standard cable?


----------



## tripside

@crabdog Are there any inexpensive daps with  bluetooth support? Both the Benjie S5 and K9 don't have it. Also any reason why you went with K9 over S5?


----------



## crabdog

@tripside basically just because of the color screen on the K9, 1.8 inch vs 1 inch on the S5 and tactile buttons. The screen on the S5 looks too similar to that of the X2 which is dreadful to use.
  
 The K9 is a fantastic little player. If only it had dedicated volume buttons it would be the best thing since sliced bread and then some.
  
 For bluetooth:
 Onn W6
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/ONN-W6-MP3-Bluetooth-Sports-Music-Player-8GB-storage-1-8-Screen-high-quality-lossless-Musica/202190_32621863395.html


----------



## To.M

Ruizu X06 with bluetooth and cheap


----------



## Gosod

Delete


----------



## mochill

Basshead audiophile galore


----------



## mochill

Analogue, full , detail , midrange


----------



## Folly

@mochill better than shozy 0??


----------



## bhazard

If anyone is looking for both a new smartphone and a good dac/amp, I just got the ZTE Axon 7, and it is every bit as good as any DAP using AKM chips out there. I think it's cleaner than the HTC 10 DAC as well, more neutral. HTC puts emphasis and bass and highs, where the ZTE is flatter.


----------



## vapman

bhazard said:


> If anyone is looking for both a new smartphone and a good dac/amp, I just got the ZTE Axon 7, and it is every bit as good as any DAP using AKM chips out there. I think it's cleaner than the HTC 10 DAC as well, more neutral. HTC puts emphasis and bass and highs, where the ZTE is flatter.


 

 How powerful is the amp? better than V10 on high gain mode?


----------



## KipNix

mochill said:


> Basshead audiophile galore


 

 +1 Right on


----------



## hakuzen

gosod said:


> there are reviews about these cables? or is it a standard cable?


 

 i don't know. you usually can find the cables which come with DIY iems, separately. the three i mentioned are MMCX standard and Chinese (there are other "standards"). two came with the iem, and bought the third separately. you can find cables mentions here and there in the threads, but don't know if there is a group of threads dedicated to headphone accessories, like cables.


----------



## Saoshyant

bhazard said:


> If anyone is looking for both a new smartphone and a good dac/amp, I just got the ZTE Axon 7, and it is every bit as good as any DAP using AKM chips out there. I think it's cleaner than the HTC 10 DAC as well, more neutral. HTC puts emphasis and bass and highs, where the ZTE is flatter.




If I remember it's running $400, wonder if it's cheaper anywhere else. I did see it has band 12, so T-Mobile users should be happy.


----------



## kimD

New AK custom universal hybrid IEM
The quality seem like not that bad 














Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> New AK custom universal hybrid IEM
> The quality seem like not that bad
> 
> 
> ...




This looks clean! Also available as a 3BA + 1DD Hybrid. Reminds me of a prettier Fitear TG334.


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> This looks clean! Also available as a 3BA + 1DD Hybrid. Reminds me of a prettier Fitear TG334.




The look is much better than VT IEMs 
Can't wait for the seller reply...


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> Can't wait for the seller reply...




They are also available in a bright yellow colour. I can't help myself looking at these as anything but a Oriolus clone. Even the cable looks similar. Gonna look for the original manufacturer, as resellers on Ali are just rebranding.


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> They are also available in a bright yellow colour. I can't help myself looking at these as anything but a Oriolus clone. Even the cable looks similar. Gonna look for the original manufacturer, as resellers on Ali are just rebranding.




But I'll prefer black over than yellow.. 
Yellow like a Candy


----------



## 1clearhead

.....Also, these look very interesting! ***** VT66 *.....Anyone owns a pair?
  
 They look so tempting since they're so compact!
  









  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.9.VRbrrB&scm=1007.10009.31621.100200300000001&id=530394550456&pvid=f9764b74-51fe-494a-a992-4fc938fe292d


----------



## smy1

I still think the kz ie80s are hidden gyms for $20

IMO I think it has big soundstage


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> This looks clean! Also available as a 3BA + 1DD Hybrid. Reminds me of a prettier Fitear TG334.




Just ordered placed


----------



## kubin2984

After bought a pair of Super6 pro UE in ear (from taobao, because it cheaper than 50$ compared to Aliexpress), i have removed all doubts about the brand headphones from China. Now i'm looking for an custom in ear with price under 300$ but i don't know where to buy and what i should buy. I hope Super6 in ear could have an custom version.


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Just ordered placed


 

 how many incoming iems for u


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> how many incoming iems for u




iBasso it03
AK custom 2+1
Pmv A01 mk2

No more already


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> iBasso it03
> AK custom 2+1
> Pmv A01 mk2
> 
> No more already


 

 and pm4 ?


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> and pm4 ?




Cancelled already
Waiting for UM


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Cancelled already
> Waiting for UM


 

 ah i see. um martian it is for u!


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> ah i see. um martian it is for u!




No.. I go for TOTL um maestro v2 or Merlin v2


----------



## CoiL

vapman said:


> smy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh so I am kinda bored. What's a good iem for 10-$20 that has really good mids and soundstage? Maybe the vjjb k4?
> ...


 
 Same here. I prefer their out of the headstage imaging and large soundstage over A2S and HLSX808... but my ATE is heavily modded. In stock condition it probably wouldn`t be so.
  
 Quote:


pastapipo said:


> kelzo said:
> 
> 
> > This is very informative! Thanks! In your opinion which is much better for male vocals? Xe800 or rm-600m? Currently listening to grunge and alterntive rock, already got the a2s and I just love how thick and airy the vocals are but treble detail may be lacking for me. Thinking about purchasing one of those i mention
> ...


 
 I think since I`m going to hold off spending money on "mid-tier" chinese IEM`s, I`m going to give these a try. Looks like nice modifications material too.


----------



## audio123

fidue sirius is easily one of the best hybrid iem, if not the best. for those looking for an end game iem, the sirius siriusly fits the bill.


----------



## kalo86

crabdog said:


> @tripside
> basically just because of the color screen on the K9, 1.8 inch vs 1 inch on the S5 and tactile buttons. The screen on the S5 looks too similar to that of the X2 which is dreadful to use.
> 
> The K9 is a fantastic little player. If only it had dedicated volume buttons it would be the best thing since sliced bread and then some.
> ...




Hi @crabdog,
Can you compare the sound quality between Benjie S5 and K9?
Thank you in advance, best regards!

kalo86


----------



## crabdog

@kalo86 I don't have the S5, was just going off the listed specs so I can't compare sound quality. I can tell you that the K6 sounds good and has plenty of output power. I've been listening to it at volume setting of 12-15 (maximum is 31) although I've only tested it with low impedance iems.
  
 It has left my X2 sitting in a drawer and the only thing I miss is dedicated volume buttons. I plan on upgrading to something in the near future, possibly the Aigo 108


----------



## kalo86

crabdog said:


> @kalo86
> I don't have the S5, was just going off the listed specs so I can't compare sound quality. I can tell you that the K6 sounds good and has plenty of output power. I've been listening to it at volume setting of 12-15 (maximum is 31) although I've only tested it with low impedance iems.
> 
> It has left my X2 sitting in a drawer and the only thing I miss is dedicated volume buttons. I plan on upgrading to something in the near future, possibly the Aigo 108




Hi, thank you for the reply.
I am evaluating the AGPTek H1 too, it should be a nice DAP!


----------



## petan970

audio123 said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered placed
> ...


 
  
 my incomming IEMs:
 - 1MORE Triple Driver
 - TFZ 5 (my second pair)
 - RX-1 (earbuds)
  
 so my burn-in season is not over yet


----------



## audio123

petan970 said:


> my incomming IEMs:
> - 1MORE Triple Driver
> - TFZ 5 (my second pair)
> - RX-1 (earbuds)
> ...


for me is
Vyrus 
PM4
PM6
TFZ S5
Lza2s
RX1


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> for me is
> Vyrus
> PM4
> PM6
> ...




Now I needed extra DAP for burning my incoming IEMs


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Now I needed extra DAP for burning my incoming IEMs


u have a mojo so u can burn 2 at once


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> u have a mojo so u can burn 2 at once




Can't last up 8 hrs 
Each IEMs at least for 100-200 hrs


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> I think since I`m going to hold off spending money on "mid-tier" chinese IEM`s, I`m going to give these a try. Looks like nice modifications material too.




Looking forward to your modding magic!


----------



## willowbrook

kimd said:


> Can't last up 8 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Plug in charger, keep it playing. It will automatically draw only from charger as needed once it's fully charged.


----------



## kimD

willowbrook said:


> Plug in charger, keep it playing. It will automatically draw only from charger as needed once it's fully charged.




Oops in that case, I need standby for new mojo.
Cause due to battery life an issue

Not really good idea, audio123

I need him support me one


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Oops in that case, I need standby for new mojo.
> Cause due to battery life an issue
> 
> Not really good idea, audio123
> ...


get cayin c5


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> get cayin c5




When you want let go?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> When you want let go?


not letting go my cayin n5  i mean c5 which is an amp


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> not letting go my cayin n5  i mean c5 which is an amp




Nvm I look for i5
Oops sorry you meant C5 can deliver 2 input at same time?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Nvm I look for i5
> Oops sorry you meant C5 can deliver 2 input at same time?


no no haha i mean u can get an amp to burn


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> no no haha i mean u can get an amp to burn




Yes, I knew that. So that meant like mojo can input 2 IEMs to burning at same time right.


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Yes, I knew that. So that meant like mojo can input 2 IEMs to burning at same time right.


or just get 5 benjie s5 to burn in


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> or just get 5 benjie s5 to burn in




Ok, or get Qusetyle QP1R right


----------



## mochill

kimd said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > or just get 5 benjie s5 to burn in
> ...


get qp1r and sirius


----------



## kimD

mochill said:


> get qp1r and sirius




Ah my standard only up to cayin i5 with iBasso IT03 
Can't fight with him


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Ah my standard only up to cayin i5 with iBasso IT03
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 mochill setup is qp1r (incoming) and sirius too LOL
 i got sirius bc of mochill and he got qp1r bc of me haha


----------



## audio123

@kimD your end game iem


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> @kimD
> your end game iem :tongue_smile:




Pokemon Go IEM = Priceless


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> mochill setup is qp1r (incoming) and sirius too LOL
> i got sirius bc of mochill and he got qp1r bc of me haha




Aiyo~ now you and him to became a brother


----------



## leobigfield

kubin2984 said:


> After bought a pair of Super6 pro UE in ear (from taobao, because it cheaper than 50$ compared to Aliexpress), i have removed all doubts about the brand headphones from China. Now i'm looking for an custom in ear with price under 300$ but i don't know where to buy and what i should buy. I hope Super6 in ear could have an custom version.




Since the Super6 is an all BA design, you probably can reshell it with a local custom-made shop.


----------



## leobigfield

kimd said:


> Now I needed extra DAP for burning my incoming IEMs




Just get two Brainwavz AP001 amp (it has 2 outputs) and install both in mojos hp out. This way you can burn 4 iems at once


----------



## chompchomps

1clearhead said:


> .....Also, these look very interesting! ***** VT66 *.....Anyone owns a pair?
> 
> They look so tempting since they're so compact!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 They do look interesting twin 6mm drivers, but i cant tell if they are meant to be worn over ear or straight down?
  
 I had a look at their store and found a few interesting ones
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/528351843076.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.16.drUFzA&id=528351843076&scm=1007.12006.39884.i530394550456&pvid=b764ba4f-20b3-4f35-89d1-70ec4ede4a90 
  
 are these **** UEs ? 
  
 The DT2pro hybrid looks good too! anyone tried? 
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/45867885376.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.17.drUFzA&id=45867885376&scm=1007.12006.39884.i530394550456&pvid=b764ba4f-20b3-4f35-89d1-70ec4ede4a90


----------



## Pastapipo

kimd said:


> Nvm I look for i5
> Oops sorry you meant C5 can deliver 2 input at same time?




Just get one of these 

Mosunx Top Quality New 3.5mm Headphone Earphone Audio Splitter 1 Male to 2 3 4 5 Female Cable JAN 26
 http://s.aliexpress.com/QFRjeQ3a 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## kimD

leobigfield said:


> Just get two Brainwavz AP001 amp (it has 2 outputs) and install both in mojos hp out. This way you can burn 4 iems at once




Wow cool I like it so much
Thank you and also that price attracted me
http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/ap001-portable-amplifier


----------



## kimD

pastapipo said:


> Just get one of these
> 
> Mosunx Top Quality New 3.5mm Headphone Earphone Audio Splitter 1 Male to 2 3 4 5 Female Cable JAN 26
> http://s.aliexpress.com/QFRjeQ3a
> (from AliExpress Android)




Ha ha I love you man..
You help me save a lot


----------



## petan970

pastapipo said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > Nvm I look for i5
> ...


 
  
 Great idea how to burn-in more IEMs at the same time. Thanks a lot!


----------



## audio123

petan970 said:


> Great idea how to burn-in more IEMs at the same time. Thanks a lot!


time for me to get it


----------



## Pastapipo

YW, it's not my idea, it's an old head-fi trick


----------



## smy1

kimd said:


> Pokemon Go IEM = Priceless




Would you get them if those were better then the Sirus?


----------



## 450541

Hello.

Is there anybody who knows anything specific about the release date for the TFZ SERIES 7?

http://www.tfzither.com/works_detail-18-9.html


----------



## kimD

smy1 said:


> Would you get them if those were better then the Sirus?




Actually most of sound is due to personal reference.
Any IEMs if can produce better sounds, I'm do not have higher required too.

That one just for fun only


----------



## loomisjohnson

Vidal, can you post a more detailed review on the d2? ....very intrigued


----------



## kimD

loomisjohnson said:


> Vidal, can you post a more detailed review on the d2? ....very intrigued




Which D2?


----------



## petan970

derpsychorist said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is there anybody who knows anything specific about the release date for the TFZ SERIES 7?
> 
> http://www.tfzither.com/works_detail-18-9.html


 
  
 Hmm, the price is 1999 RMB = 300 USD.  Right now I am pretty sure my wife won’t love these TFZ 7.


----------



## kimD

petan970 said:


> Hmm, the price is 1999 RMB = 300 USD.  Right now I am pretty sure my wife won’t love these TFZ 7.




Over $250 to $300 should be considering high end level.


----------



## Lurk650

That multi splitter is nice but will probably kill the source battery super fast with a bunch plugged in. Would need to leave it always charging. I used to use my E07K, now I just use a simple splitter so I only have to worry about charging my Nexus tablet


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Over $250 to $300 should be considering high end level.


 

 that is their flagship but not necessary high end level when u compare to the likes of um mason, andromeda, k10 etc


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> that is their flagship but not necessary high end level when u compare to the likes of um mason, andromeda, k10 etc




Hmm what should I do now?
I am getting blur already.. Cause too many IEMs out of here


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Hmm what should I do now?
> I am getting blur already.. Cause too many IEMs out of here


 

 stay put with your current andromeda


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> stay put with your current andromeda :tongue_smile:




Hmm just wait for replacement then said again.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> I have the DT2 and I love it.the ****
> 
> I'll have to get these as well now. Remember, you have to collect them all, mind you that maybe something else.
> 
> Just getting used to the XE800







kimd said:


> Which D2?


----------



## kimD

Thanks, I get it


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Thanks, I got it


 

 u ordering **** dt2 also?


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> u ordering **** dt2 also?




Hmm no no.. by passed only 
Nowadays more on focus to rounded shell with detachable cable as well


----------



## smy1

Have you guys seen the new KZ ed7?

They are made out of bambo


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> u ordering **** dt2 also?




But the seller told me PMV mk2 sounds great too, if you don't mind the price are too cheap for these, there's the best IEM too


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> But the seller told me PMV mk2 sounds great too, if you don't mind the price are too cheap for these, there's the best IEM too


 
 I'm still interested in the PMV, after being a bit disappointed with A2S. Also very interested to hear first impressions on the **** 4in1.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I'm still interested in the PMV, after being a bit disappointed with A2S. Also very interested to hear first impressions on the **** 4in1.


 

 whats disappointing can I know?
 I just ordered


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> I'm still interested in the PMV, after being a bit disappointed with A2S. Also very interested to hear first impressions on the **** 4in1.




Btw you should be considering for PMV mk2 as well.
But IMO PMV how good there are, at this moment I can't tell yet.. 
In my passed for LZ A3, I'd knew that treble roll off an issue.. for me is considered very disappointed too


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> whats disappointing can I know?
> I just ordered




Bass soften and treble not as high bright
Edit : meaning soundstage not as wide and deep


----------



## audio123

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-hardshell-equipment-case
  
 case to put all your iems!


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> whats disappointing can I know?
> I just ordered


 
 Very dark sound, a bit "too smooth" and vocals are too close to your head. I don't dislike them, just think they're not worth the asking price.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Very dark sound, a bit "too smooth" and vocals are too close to your head. I don't dislike them, just think they're not worth the asking price.


 
 apart from the dark sound, rest seems great to me... hmmmm


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-hardshell-equipment-case
> 
> case to put all your iems!




Mine all the way inside here LOL


----------



## petan970

kimd said:


> petan970 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, the price is 1999 RMB = 300 USD.  Right now I am pretty sure my wife won’t love these TFZ 7.
> ...




Try to tell my wife...


----------



## kimD

petan970 said:


> Try to tell my wife...




For lady maybe you can suggest her for rose no.7 that size of shell really suit for those female ears shaped 
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/ANnq2QfI


----------



## Ewen

1clearhead said:


> .....Also, these look very interesting! ***** VT66 *.....Anyone owns a pair?
> 
> They look so tempting since they're so compact!


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/28425#post_12605575


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> For lady maybe you can suggest her for rose no.7 that size of shell really suit for those female ears shaped
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/ANnq2QfI


 

 penon audio has them alr


----------



## 1clearhead

ewen said:


> New package received today, so OOTB:
> 
> *HLSX-808:* A nicely tuned hybrid, balanced, no aggressivity, some sibilances and details indicate a small treble peak but high in frequency, so not a real concern. Very nice find 1clearhead.
> 
> ...


 
 OK, I hear you,* 'Ewen'*. Thanks for the heads-up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....these will be on my next list!


----------



## KipNix

ewen said:


> ***** VT66:* Balanced, I mean really balanced, I was not expecting that from a $15 iem, all you can do eventually is -1dB or -2dB in the bass nothing else. Cable is very soft ( I'm looking at you KZ ), sadly no chin slider, but you can use them straight down or over the ear ( don't forget to invert stereo ).


 
 This is just what I needed to know. The slight bit of extra bass is like dessert for me. Thanks, Ewen.


----------



## thanderbird

Burn in 5x


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Brainwavz S5: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/16529​  ​   ​


----------



## kimD

Just bought it for $3 sgd
Not need wait long long


----------



## SomeGuyDude

kimd said:


> Just bought it for $3 sgd
> Not need wait long long


 
 Every time someone says SGD I get confused.


----------



## kimD

someguydude said:


> Every time someone says SGD I get confused. :etysmile:




Singapore dollar vs US dollar has much different


----------



## HiFiChris

SGD, USD, HKD, CAD


someguydude said:


> Every time someone says SGD I get confused.


 

 Even more confusion for you: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Countries​Currency​ISO 4217code​Date Established​Preceding Currency​





 Antigua and BarbudaEast Caribbean dollarXCD  





 Australia and itsterritoriesAustralian dollarAUD1966-02-14Australian pound 1910-1966
Pound sterling 1825-1910





 BahamasBahamian dollarBSD Bahamian pound





 BarbadosBarbadian dollarBBD  





 BelizeBelize dollarBZD1973British Honduran Dollar





 BermudaBermuda dollarBMD  





 BruneiBrunei dollar (Alongside the Singapore dollar)

BND (SGD)

  





 CanadaCanadian dollarCAD1858Canadian pound 1841-1858
Spanish dollar pre-1841
Newfoundland dollar, pre-1949 in the Dominion of Newfoundland





 Cayman IslandsCayman Islands dollarKYD  





 DominicaEast Caribbean dollarXCD  





 East TimorUnited States dollarUSD  





 EcuadorUnited States dollarUSD2001Ecuadorian sucre





 El SalvadorUnited States dollarUSD2001-01-01Salvadoran colón





 FijiFijian dollarFJD  





 GrenadaEast Caribbean dollarXCD  





 GuyanaGuyanese dollarGYD  





 Hong KongHong Kong dollarHKD1863Rupee, Real (Spanish/Colonial Spain: Mexican), Chinese cash





 JamaicaJamaican dollarJMD1969Jamaican pound





 KiribatiKiribati dollar along with theAustralian dollarN/A/AUD  





 LiberiaLiberian dollarLRD  





 Marshall IslandsUnited States dollarUSD  





 Federated States of MicronesiaUnited States dollarUSD  





 NamibiaNamibian dollar along with theSouth African randNAD1993South African rand





 NauruAustralian dollarAUD  





 New Zealand and itsterritoriesNew Zealand dollarNZD1967New Zealand pound





 PalauUnited States dollarUSD  





 Saint Kitts and NevisEast Caribbean dollarXCD  





 Saint LuciaEast Caribbean dollarXCD  





 Saint Vincent and the GrenadinesEast Caribbean dollarXCD  





 SingaporeSingapore dollarSGD  





 Solomon IslandsSolomon Islands dollarSBD  





 SurinameSurinamese dollarSRD2004Surinamese guilder





 TaiwanNew Taiwan dollarTWD1949 





 Trinidad and TobagoTrinidad and Tobago dollarTTD  





 TuvaluTuvaluan dollar along with theAustralian dollarN/A/ AUD  





 United States and itsterritoriesUnited States dollarUSD1792Spanish dollar
 colonial script





 ZimbabweUnited States dollar[25]USD Zimbabwean dollar


----------



## EarTips

[color=#0000FF]i think he meant [/color]_*[color=#0000FF]S[/color]*_ome[i][b]G[/b][/i]uy[i][b]D[/b][/i]ude


----------



## SomeGuyDude

kimd said:


> Singapore dollar vs US dollar has much different


 
 I mean because my name is someguydude = SGD


----------



## kimD

someguydude said:


> I mean because my name is someguydude = SGD




Lol haha 
Ok ok I get it


----------



## Lohb

Anymore impressions on 7 unit hybrid DZ7 ?
 I saw one buyer in Japan with I think the AK380 hooked up to them saying they were excellent.
 I'd have to sell off a pair of headphones to get them, and not so fast to buy after the headache I had with QT5.


----------



## kimD

lohb said:


> Anymore impressions on 7 unit hybrid DZ7 ?
> I saw one buyer in Japan with I think the AK380 hooked up to them saying they were excellent.
> I'd have to sell off a pair of headphones to get them, and not so fast to buy after the headache I had with QT5.




Do you consider for iBasso it03 
That is good feedback
http://www.head-fi.org/t/807881/ibasso-audio-it03/30#post_12760751


----------



## Gabrimovic

Hello everyone. I'm new here and would like to ask you guys a few things

I listen to music on my phone most of the time. (60% rock 20%hip hop and 20%jazz).

I've been reading and found these 4 options:

Tennmak piano
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32598892980.html


**** 4in1
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32704437923.html


**** DT2 hybrid 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32380712864.html


2016 VSD3S
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/2051911951.html

So, which of these options would be Better? Should I care about iem with non detachable cables? Which store is recommended? New suggestions are welcome as well!

Tks.


----------



## Gabrimovic

Hello everyone. I'm new here and would like to ask you guys a few things

I listen to music on my phone most of the time. (60% rock 20%hip hop and 20%jazz).

I've been reading and found these 4 options:

Tennmak piano
**** 4in1
**** DT2 hybrid 
2016 VSD3S

So, which of these options would be Better? Should I care about iem with non detachable cables? New suggestions are welcome as well!

Tks.


----------



## crabdog

gabrimovic said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and would like to ask you guys a few things
> 
> I listen to music on my phone most of the time. (60% rock 20%hip hop and 20%jazz).
> 
> ...


 
 I only have the Piano from that list and think it's excellent. AFAIK nobody here has the 4in1 yet but a few have ordered already. From my; experience with the Piano and reading about the DT2 and VSD3S I'm sure you'd be happy with any of them. Just try to find the one that sounds like it fits your preferred sound signature or looks like would be the most comfortable fit for your ears.
  
 As for detachable cables I think they're great. It can prolong the longevity of IEMs because it's often the cable that fails before the driver or housing does.


----------



## 1clearhead

gabrimovic said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and would like to ask you guys a few things
> 
> I listen to music on my phone most of the time. (60% rock 20%hip hop and 20%jazz).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just finished listening to the ***** 4in1*, at work for only 5 minutes, which ended up being an hour or more! I showed them to my headphone friends at work, then took them to my favorite headphone shop(s), so that my other friends could take a listen and all I can say is that they were astonished!.....these are the holy grail that I've been personally looking for.
  
 But, before I get too excited.....I need to put them through several test, like 100 hour burn-in and see if the housing and cables hold up!
  
 So far, these are looking like the holy grail and budget king of my collection! .....full review, within a week or so!


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> I just finished listening to the ***** 4in1*, at work for only 5 minutes, which ended up being an hour or more! I showed them to my headphone friends at work, then took them to my favorite headphone shop(s), so that my other friends could take a listen and all I can say is that they were astonished!.....these are the holy grail that I've been personally looking for.
> 
> But, before I get too excited.....I need to put them through several test, like 100 hour burn-in and see if the housing and cables hold up!
> 
> So far, these are looking like the holy grail and budget king of my collection! .....full review, within a week or so!


 
 Dizzam, you got hold of those fast! Sounds very promising, looking forward to your review.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Dizzam, you got hold of those fast! Sounds very promising, looking forward to your review.


 
 Hey 'crabdog', you made it happen! .....opportunity knocked and I didn't think twice!


----------



## Trying2Learn

Anyone know much about the TFZ Series 7? There are some pics on their site and some chinese info but I don't read enough chinese to understand haha


----------



## Folly

1clearhead said:


> I just finished listening to the ***** 4in1*, at work for only 5 minutes, which ended up being an hour or more! I showed them to my headphone friends at work, then took them to my favorite headphone shop(s), so that my other friends could take a listen and all I can say is that they were astonished!.....these are the holy grail that I've been personally looking for.
> 
> But, before I get too excited.....I need to put them through several test, like 100 hour burn-in and see if the housing and cables hold up!
> 
> So far, these are looking like the holy grail and budget king of my collection! .....full review, within a week or so!


 
  
 Even better than your current favorite - the BK50? I have the BK50 and would very much be interested in the 4 in 1


----------



## 1clearhead

folly said:


> Even better than your current favorite - the BK50? I have the BK50 and would very much be interested in the 4 in 1


 

 I'm currently listening to them at work through the Luxury & Precision Classic 64G DAC that belongs to my friend. It's just that the audible sound coming out of them is just in another league; better bass quality, midrange and treble. Clarity is at a higher scale. These' gotta be more expensive DD and BA's to sound this good, I'm sure of that!
  
 Link to the DAC I'm actually useing.....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.6x7IHq&id=41817835582&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 But, only time will tell if they stay true to their sound signature.....in the meantime, I'll keep everyone informed after the 100th hour.


----------



## Alex3221

gabrimovic said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and would like to ask you guys a few things
> 
> I listen to music on my phone most of the time. (60% rock 20%hip hop and 20%jazz).
> 
> ...




For rock Vsonic "VSD3" are incredible (I think 2016 versión should be Better), but I suggess you a vivo xe800 earphones.


----------



## Gracesheng

Active Noise Cancelling Earphone Mixcder ANC-G5 Review Wanted Please take a moment to check this thread. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816034/active-noise-cancelling-earphone-mixcder-anc-g5-review-wanted​


----------



## kubin2984

trying2learn said:


> Anyone know much about the TFZ Series 7? There are some pics on their site and some chinese info but I don't read enough chinese to understand haha


 
  
 TFZ Series 7 will release in September


----------



## Trying2Learn

kubin2984 said:


> TFZ Series 7 will release in September


What is the difference between the 7S and 7? They are $300 and $200, a substantial $100 difference.


----------



## MuZo2

trying2learn said:


> What is the difference between the 7S and 7? They are $300 and $200, a substantial $100 difference.


 

 I think difference is like 3 & 5, different materials.


----------



## JustJoseph

I tried TFZ series 5 and was disappointed. The vsonic vsd5s, at a similar price, was much more comfortable (tfz stick out of ears while vsd5s are like shures), isolate much better, had a much larger soundstage, imo a richer smoother warmer sound which is much stronger than tfz's weaker sound. Vsd5s are tuned like the famed EX1000 dynamics so they have the Charateristic sound that only dynamic drivers are capable of, which is powerful rich smooth warm. This is my own opinion of course. 

I also tried the dunu 2000j and compared it to the banned iems. Dunu has slightly more textured and fast bass with slightly larger soundstage, however this difference can only be heard if you do A/B comparison. The banned iems are less bright. Other than that, they sound remarkably similar in all other aspects due to them having the same BA drivers, which is awesome because the banned iems are about half the price of dunus.


----------



## Trying2Learn

muzo2 said:


> I think difference is like 3 & 5, different materials.


The series 3 and 5 are only different in material? Same sound?


----------



## kubin2984

trying2learn said:


> What is the difference between the 7S and 7? They are $300 and $200, a substantial $100 difference.


 
  
 7S have a litte bit design different from 7, 3 option faceplate (wood, ... ,.... ). Go to this link to see some picture of 7 and 7S
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-TFZ-SERIES-3-SERIES-5-HiFi-Earphones-High-Quality-Dual-Dynamic-in-Ear-Earphones-TFZ/519064_32680994505.html


----------



## audio123

trying2learn said:


> The series 3 and 5 are only different in material? Same sound?


 

 5 is more refined and has better detail retrievals than 3. moving on from 1 to 3 to 5, there is less and less bass.


----------



## Trying2Learn

kubin2984 said:


> 7S have a litte bit design different from 7, 3 option faceplate (wood, ... ,.... ). Go to this link to see some picture of 7 and 7S
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-TFZ-SERIES-3-SERIES-5-HiFi-Earphones-High-Quality-Dual-Dynamic-in-Ear-Earphones-TFZ/519064_32680994505.html


Yes, I saw that, but that can't possibly account for $100 difference


----------



## kubin2984

trying2learn said:


> Yes, I saw that, but that can't possibly account for $100 difference


 
  
 That's true. I hope 7S could have remote and mic. It's better than different material


----------



## Trying2Learn

kubin2984 said:


> That's true. I hope 7S could have remote and mic. It's better than different material


Looks like detachable cable, so maybe one remote cable and one without?


----------



## Pastapipo

gracesheng said:


> Active Noise Cancelling Earphone Mixcder ANC-G5 Review Wanted Please take a moment to check this thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816034/active-noise-cancelling-earphone-mixcder-anc-g5-review-wanted​


 
  
 Link does not work


----------



## crabdog

justjoseph said:


> I tried TFZ series 5 and was disappointed. The vsonic vsd5s, at a similar price, was much more comfortable (tfz stick out of ears while vsd5s are like shures), isolate much better, had a much larger soundstage, imo a richer smoother warmer sound which is much stronger than tfz's weaker sound. Vsd5s are tuned like the famed EX1000 dynamics so they have the Charateristic sound that only dynamic drivers are capable of, which is powerful rich smooth warm. This is my own opinion of course.
> 
> I also tried the dunu 2000j and compared it to the banned iems. Dunu has slightly more textured and fast bass with slightly larger soundstage, however this difference can only be heard if you do A/B comparison. The banned iems are less bright. Other than that, they sound remarkably similar in all other aspects due to them having the same BA drivers, which is awesome because the banned iems are about half the price of dunus.


 
 Wow, in that case the Dunu must be +9000 bright.


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> 5 is more refined and has better detail retrievals than 3. moving on from 1 to 3 to 5, there is less and less bass.


 

 Same drivers but different housing & tuning. I think it will be same with Series 7.


----------



## kimD

The new TFZ Series 1S


----------



## Vishal

Guys.. I am currently using sansa clip +.
Now want to upgrade. So I am now considering xduoo x3.
Will it be a substantial upgrade??
Or tell me if you have more suggestions.

Vishal.
Happy listening.


----------



## audio123

vishal said:


> Guys.. I am currently using sansa clip +.
> Now want to upgrade. So I am now considering xduoo x3.
> Will it be a substantial upgrade??
> Or tell me if you have more suggestions.
> ...


 

 most important is the budget you want to work around with. if no budget, you can end game with ak380cu or lotoopawgold.
 cheers!


----------



## Vishal

audio123 said:


> most important is the budget you want to work around with. if no budget, you can end game with ak380cu or lotoopawgold.
> cheers!




Sorry forgot to mention budget.
Tell me upto 200 usd or around.. 

Vishal.


----------



## audio123

vishal said:


> Sorry forgot to mention budget.
> Tell me upto 200 usd or around..
> 
> Vishal.


 

 if u can stretch your budget a bit maybe 29 usd more , hidizs ap100
 other good choices are hifiman hm 603s or shozy alien


----------



## JustJoseph

crabdog said:


> Wow, in that case the Dunu must be +9000 bright.




Yups! I'm using white filters when I make that statement. Tho I think green filters are on the same level of brightness as dunu. I'm okay with bright, but what I don't like is that the ba driver they use, twfk/30017, has characteristic peaks in the high frequencies which can be sharp and hurting sometimes.


----------



## crabdog

justjoseph said:


> Yups! I'm using white filters when I make that statement. Tho I think green filters are on the same level of brightness as dunu. I'm okay with bright, but what I don't like is that the ba driver they use, twfk/30017, has characteristic peaks in the high frequencies which can be sharp and hurting sometimes.


 
 I absolutely agree and it's rather disappointing.


----------



## Lurk650

vishal said:


> Sorry forgot to mention budget.
> Tell me upto 200 usd or around..
> 
> Vishal.




Fiio X3-ii is exactly $200 and well worth it. Then can eventually add an amp via line out


----------



## hakuzen

vishal said:


> Guys.. I am currently using sansa clip +.
> Now want to upgrade. So I am now considering xduoo x3.
> Will it be a substantial upgrade??
> Or tell me if you have more suggestions.
> ...


 

 yes, it is. i own all sansas and xduoo x3. it's a big improvement: better sound (extension, soundstage, etc.), much more power (to drive less sensitive and/or higher resistance earphones/headphones without needing an amp), bigger battery, rockboxable (like sansas), 2 microSD, cheap..


----------



## kalo86

In the next days I will try the AGPTek H1, maybe it's a good competitor of the Xduoo X3.
Stay in touch!


----------



## deadich

Anybody have some info about some of easy earphones iems?
  
 more specifically the 6 driver one in particular (but im interested in all of their products) http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32636736026.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000013.6.bNEenf
  
 seems to be reviewed very well.


----------



## raszcagalJK

1clearhead said:


> Well? Just pulled the trigger and ordered the REMAX RM-800MD hybrid! They are at a great price and coudn't pass on them! ....and they have a good reputation with solid construction on most of their earphones, for example; like the REMAX RM-600D, which I own and are extremely well made at its price point. They are going for 388 RMB ($58 US dollars).
> 
> 
> Link.....
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.0m0Qs1&id=535486237381&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


 
 Waiting for your impressions vs BK50


----------



## Saoshyant

@Vishal For 200 USD, some options to look into would be the X3 you mentioned & the Fiio X3 as well.  You can get a used Fiio X5 1st gen if you don't mind used which I personally prefer over the X3, and that also gives you other features you might find useful as you upgrade later.  I'm sure there are other Daps to consider too that just aren't coming to mind right now that others can recommend.


----------



## thanderbird

hakuzen said:


> yes, it is. i own all sansas and xduoo x3. it's a big improvement: better sound (extension, soundstage, etc.), much more power (to drive less sensitive and/or higher resistance earphones/headphones without needing an amp), bigger battery, rockboxable (like sansas), 2 microSD, cheap..




Sansas? Links, please. Tks


----------



## vapman

There are many versions of the Sansa. I don't know about the newest one or if they are still rockboxable. The Xduoo X3 is a great player. I generally avoid FiiO DAPs and amps because they seem to have a weird amount of forwardness in the upper mids to me.


----------



## hakuzen

thanderbird said:


> Sansas? Links, please. Tks


 

 the sandisk sansa players which are worth it (clip+, clip zip, fuze -bigger, a bit more battery but love or hate wheel- ) have been discontinued since time ago.
 got them in the aftermarket, used or refurbished. ebay auctions, mostly. so no links, just search in ebay, or trade threads of forums like this one.


----------



## kiler

They stopped being rockboxable with the Clip+ (the sansas that is)


----------



## hakuzen

kiler said:


> They stopped being rockboxable with the Clip+ (the sansas that is)


 

 my clip zip and fuze are also rockboxed (after fuze, no rockbox possible, i think; and sound is worse in those "new" models)


----------



## 1clearhead

raszcagaljk said:


> Waiting for your impressions vs BK50


 
  
 Actually, these are the ones I cancelled before being shipped to me. Instead, I went with the **** 4in1, which I don't regret one bit!
 ......wait for impressions on these compared to BK50, HLSX-808, and K3003.


----------



## carltonh

deadich said:


> Anybody have some info about some of easy earphones iems?
> 
> more specifically the 6 driver one in particular (but im interested in all of their products) http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-BA-Better-Than-UE900-SE846-Around-Ear-Earphone/519064_32636736026.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000013.6.bNEenf
> 
> seems to be reviewed very well.


 

 I'm afraid discussion of Easy Earphones has been banned on Head-Fi due to a violation of the Terms of Service. This includes any products they sell exclusively.


----------



## RedJohn456

carltonh said:


> I'm afraid discussion of Easy Earphones has been banned on Head-Fi due to a violation of the Terms of Service. This includes any products they sell exclusively.


 
  
 Yeah that is true, but that product is sold by many taobao sellers as well, so it is not exclusive to them


----------



## MuZo2

carltonh said:


> I'm afraid discussion of Easy Earphones has been banned on Head-Fi due to a violation of the Terms of Service. This includes any products they sell exclusively.


 

 As I understand EE and DQSM are banned but not other products , it will be really unfair on those small vendors.


----------



## Lurk650

muzo2 said:


> As I understand EE and DQSM are banned but not other products , it will be really unfair on those small vendors.




No links to Easy are permitted. As per advice to me from mods, don't reply to the post. Just report it and the mods will do the explaining


----------



## wastan

My review of the AGPTEK H1 is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/agptek-h01-hifi-mp3-player-with-volume-knob-2-4-inch-hd-display-up-to-64gb-expandable-black


----------



## MuZo2

lurk650 said:


> No links to Easy are permitted. As per advice to me from mods, don't reply to the post. Just report it and the mods will do the explaining


 

 Yes thats true, I am saying about some of products listed there and sold by multiple vendors and original sellers on taobao. Original maker of 6ba iem on taobao
 https://shop70901704.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.3.3WfFGR


----------



## Lurk650

muzo2 said:


> Yes thats true, I am saying about some of products listed there and sold by multiple vendors and original sellers on taobao. Original maker of 6ba iem on taobao
> https://shop70901704.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.3.3WfFGR




I know but his link was to Easy listing. Not allowed


----------



## RedJohn456

Looks like there will be a round 2 of Mass Drop exclusive red monk plus. it should be available from August 2 at 6:00 AM PST


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah the dude who must not be named was just a reseller of the 6 driver.
Mistertao mobile links
The 7 driver http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/533973146754.html
The 6 driver http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html


----------



## dwayniac

Anyone know if the QKC DM7 & QKC X10,both looking like a KZ ED10 with an M on the shells,are tuned differently from the ED10?


----------



## MuZo2

redjohn456 said:


> Looks like there will be a round 2 of Mass Drop exclusive red monk plus. it should be available from August 2 at 6:00 AM PST



Is there difference in sound between original monk plus & red version?


----------



## B9Scrambler

dwayniac said:


> Anyone know if the QKC DM7 & QKC X10,both looking like a KZ ED10 with an M on the shells,are tuned differently from the ED10?


 
  Don't know, but I have the DM7 on order. What it arrives in January 2017 I'll leave some comments.


----------



## ozkan

Guys is there a portable dac/amp with balanced output to use with Hidizs Ap100?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ozkan said:


> Guys is there a portable dac/amp with balanced output to use with Hidizs Ap100?


 
  
 The Centrance HiFi m8 is the only one that comes to mind but it's expensive.


----------



## bhazard

So I tried the Monster N-Pulse that came for free with my Axon 7. They are $79 now discounted, but used to be up around $179 I think.
  
 $179? Are you kidding me? I can't believe people would fall for this. The bass levels on my Meizu HD50 are deeper and way more crisp than these. The N-Pulse doesn't even get that deep, and it makes the lows and mids a muddy mess. The TFZ Series have better bass than these.
  
 Goes to show just how good some of these Asian sets are in value compared to what we used to have to deal with.


----------



## bhazard

TFZ Series 1 Review - Bass and style for $40
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16542


----------



## vapman

Has anyone here had a chance to try the Auglamour IEMs? Their RX-1 earbuds took the earbud thread by storm with their insane quality and included accessories for the sub $20 price. Curious if the IEMs are great too. I see several of them are 2-pin and sub $40.


----------



## thanderbird

I can buy the koss porta pro from China (original) ?


----------



## vapman

thanderbird said:


> I can buy the koss porta pro from China (original) ?


 

 Old thread but chances you will find your answer is extremely high.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/139773/koss-portapro-thread


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bhazard said:


> So I tried the Monster N-Pulse that came for free with my Axon 7. They are $79 now discounted, but used to be up around $179 I think.
> 
> $179? Are you kidding me? I can't believe people would fall for this. The bass levels on my Meizu HD50 are deeper and way more crisp than these. The N-Pulse doesn't even get that deep, and it makes the lows and mids a muddy mess. The TFZ Series have better bass than these.
> 
> Goes to show just how good some of these Asian sets are in value compared to what we used to have to deal with.


 
  
 I seriously cannot believe the Series 5 runs for about $60.


----------



## boblauer

lurk650 said:


> Fiio X3-ii is exactly $200 and well worth it. Then can eventually add an amp via line out@Vishal


 
@Vishal  @Lurk650
 You can actually get it at $169 if you look around a bit on Amazon, highly recoommend at that price. If you need dual SD slots hard to beat Xduoo 
 Honestly the Fiio X1 is no slouch either at $99 just no DSD and few less features, sounds pretty similar to X3. Get Second Gen version of X3 if you go that way.


----------



## SerenaxD

vishal said:


> Sorry forgot to mention budget.
> Tell me upto 200 usd or around..
> 
> Vishal.


 
  
 It depends entirely whether you value sound or UI more. I second the AP100 as well (got mine used for ~$150). I also own the XDuoo X3 and can say confidently that, even though I prefer the AP100 to it, it's no slouch either - HOWEVER, you will need to RB it (and deal with all the hassle that comes along with it) in order to extract the most enjoyable experience from it. I've also heard the FiiO X3 thrown around as a good rec under $200. Personally I think AP100, if you can find it under $200, will be your best choice in terms of compromise between UI and sound.


----------



## audio123

vapman said:


> Has anyone here had a chance to try the Auglamour IEMs? Their RX-1 earbuds took the earbud thread by storm with their insane quality and included accessories for the sub $20 price. Curious if the IEMs are great too. I see several of them are 2-pin and sub $40.


mine will be here in 3 days time. At the post office now. Will provide my impressions soon.


----------



## boblauer

muzo2 said:


> Is there difference in sound between original monk plus & red version?


 
 None I know of. I'll be jumping on that in the AM so I can compare to my PR1's to them.


----------



## Vishal

Most of the people here believe in rockboxing their daps but I tell you once I rockboxed my clip +, it sounds so worse as compared to the original firmware that I immediately switched back to factory default. 
I don't know if you people are doing something different or other way. 
Anyways ordered xduoo x3. Thanks for suggestions. 

Vishal. 
Happy listening.


----------



## Vishal

Also I noticed that if I play songs that are on stored on internal memory (clip +) has higher quality sound output as compared to the one's on external sd card. 
I did this comparison switching again and again and I am damn sure there is difference in SQ. 
Also transitions between tracks is smooth and gap less in case of internal memory to that of external in which it takes 1 sec to go next track. 
Did anybody notice this thing. 
I guess quality of sd card may affect this. 
I am currently using sandisk class 4 card. 
Tell me your input guys... What cards you are using? 
Will it improve if I use class 10?? 

Vishal. 
Happy listening.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I think cell phones are underrated as DAPs. Honestly. Then again, I'm a Spotify hound, so what do I know.


----------



## kalo86

vishal said:


> Also I noticed that if I play songs that are on stored on internal memory (clip +) has higher quality sound output as compared to the one's on external sd card.
> I did this comparison switching again and again and I am damn sure there is difference in SQ.
> Also transitions between tracks is smooth and gap less in case of internal memory to that of external in which it takes 1 sec to go next track.
> Did anybody notice this thing.
> ...




Hi, I don't totally agree what you said.
I am using a Sandisk 128GB Class 10 microsd and it's much faster than the internal memory of the Sansa Clip+. I'm not noticing this lag between tracks. In more, I don't notice a huge difference in sound quality between RockBox and stock firmware. Maybe you are tuning too much with the settings and you obtain a worse result in terms of sound quality? Take into account that RockBox has much more available audio settings and it's easy to set up wrong parameters and get a worse result when compaeed to the well balanced preset of the stock firmware.
If you wat to make a test, disable the EQ settings and try again. I don't know if it's possible to distinguish the stock firmware and the RockBox one...
Regards,

kalo86


----------



## Lohb

Anyone have a lead for custom reshells off of ali taobao etc !?


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> I just finished listening to the ***** 4in1*, at work for only 5 minutes, which ended up being an hour or more! I showed them to my headphone friends at work, then took them to my favorite headphone shop(s), so that my other friends could take a listen and all I can say is that they were astonished!.....these are the holy grail that I've been personally looking for.
> 
> But, before I get too excited.....I need to put them through several test, like 100 hour burn-in and see if the housing and cables hold up!
> 
> So far, these are looking like the holy grail and budget king of my collection! .....full review, within a week or so!


 
 Can You at least tell us are they L-shaped, V-shaped or balanced/nautral signature? I know that You like somewhat more bass than I do, so, not sure if I should jump on them instead XE800.
 Also, how is their soundstage and imaging? Are they with "out of the headstage" imaging?
 I was going to order myself a good quality cheap MMCX cable anyway, so I thought **** 4in1 would be great deal maybe. Though, I have no idea about **** cable quality.


----------



## anticute

someguydude said:


> I think cell phones are underrated as DAPs. Honestly. Then again, I'm a Spotify hound, so what do I know.


 
 I am too, but I found that my phone didn't give as good SQ as when I ran it out of a DAC/amp stack. My NX1 is like the most RFI sensitive device in the history of man, though, so it's pretty annoying. Will receive my Oppo HA-2 later today, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kalo86 said:


> Hi, I don't totally agree what you said.
> I am using a Sandisk 128GB Class 10 microsd and it's much faster than the internal memory of the Sansa Clip+. I'm not noticing this lag between tracks. In more, I don't notice a huge difference in sound quality between RockBox and stock firmware. Maybe you are tuning too much with the settings and you obtain a worse result in terms of sound quality? Take into account that RockBox has much more available audio settings and it's easy to set up wrong parameters and get a worse result when compaeed to the well balanced preset of the stock firmware.
> If you wat to make a test, disable the EQ settings and try again. I don't know if it's possible to distinguish the stock firmware and the RockBox one...
> Regards,
> ...


 
 IMO, the SQ on rockboxed Clip+ is brilliant, considering it cost me like $25 or something. I use a class 10 card, and I don't notice any lag either. Brilliant little device, stacked with NX1 and Takstar Pro80, it was an awesome little setup, with amazing SQ for the price. Blew my mind when I got into this hobby, at least


----------



## CoiL

> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished listening to the ***** 4in1*, at work for only 5 minutes, which ended up being an hour or more! I showed them to my headphone friends at work, then took them to my favorite headphone shop(s), so that my other friends could take a listen and all I can say is that they were astonished!.....these are the holy grail that I've been personally looking for.
> ...


 
  
  
 Edit: nvm, couldn`t resist and made myself a little vacation gift. I`ll let You all know how it turns up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 Yesterday night I had time to re-listen and go through all my IEM`s (modded and not) vs. Fidelio X1 (which I love to "death" with my gear match-up, not bassy/well balanced and very natural sounding with huge open out-of-the-headstage soundstage), with rested ears and "empty mind". 
 What I found out was kind of "shock" to me - I had steered off from what I was looking for/from IEM sound unnoticeably. It was probably due to jumping on hybrids and their highs performance compared to dynamic drivers. While I really like HLSX 808 RAW-mod and even A2S (with its "intimate imaging fault" for my personal taste), I found my KZ ATE (2nd gen) FF-mod to be best balanced, overall detailed, "dynamic" natural sounding, out-of-the-headstage imaging and large open soundstage out of my IEM`s and closest sounding to DX5X + Fidelio X1 setup. I was absolutely surprised by the listening results (A/B switch). For me modified ATE (2nd gen) is just amazing IEM with only single DD! Under 10$ price tag? Seriously?! Pure madness... but it is so to me.
 Will order some more ATE (trying to get older gen) and mod them too. They are just THAT good! And not just for their price - in modified configuration they seem to "obliterate" all those cheap chinese hybrids. You may hate me or not believe what I`m saying... even I find it hard to believe... but it just is so.
 Closest thing out of my collection to ATE FF-mod and Fidelio X1 was also Venture Electronics Asura 2.0 (silicone fins+ foam rings over edge) but the punch/kick of bass/percussion is better with IEM`s, so I still have to rate FF-mod little higher. Asura 2.0 soundstage and mids are somewhat better though. Imaging is very similar. Asura 2.0 is otherwise awesome earbud and I would use it instead FF-mod but I don`t like the fit of earbuds.
  
 This is my personal subjective "rating list" that resulted from that extensive listening/comparing:
  
 1. KZ ATE (2nd gen) FF-mod // Venture Electronics Asura 2.0
 2. HLSX 808 RAW-mod
 3. LZ A2S
 4. Yinjw wooden "IE800" 2014 version WOM-mod
  
 Hate me or not...


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Can You at least tell us are they L-shaped, V-shaped or balanced/nautral signature? I know that You like somewhat more bass than I do, so, not sure if I should jump on them instead XE800.
> Also, how is their soundstage and imaging? Are they with "out of the headstage" imaging?
> I was going to order myself a good quality cheap MMCX cable anyway, so I thought **** 4in1 would be great deal maybe. Though, I have no idea about **** cable quality.


 
  
 When I first tried them with the default tips, they were balanced on the first day. 2nd day, and after, they emphysized a mild V-shape signature. But, the good part is that he included some black silicone tips that brings the signature back to a balanced position. Very smart!....I believe! Soundstage, imaging, and headstage is on par with both the BK50 and 808's. But, instrument separation is slightly enhanced, precise and detailed. In other words, nicely done! The cables I chose from **** are pretty good as well. A little thin, but farely strong and has no microphonic wire effect. Later, I'll probably buy a little thicker one.
  


coil said:


> Edit: nvm, coudn`t resist and made myself a little vacation gift. I`ll let You all know how it turns up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They're really good!.....I'm sure you'll have no regrets for the price!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .....the housing is really well made!  A+!


----------



## yawg

coil said:


> Edit: nvm, couldn`t resist and made myself a little vacation gift. I`ll let You all know how it turns up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I want to give them a try. Are these the 2nd gen model?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Original-KZATE-3-5mm-in-ear-Earphones-HIFI-Metal-Stereo-Earphones-Super-Bass-noise/32372202897.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.30.AkvzD8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10037_10055_10049_10059_10058_10032_10017_405_404_106_105_104_10060_103_9999_10061_102_10062_412,searchweb201603_8&btsid=8b93bb24-32ae-4353-b032-5fa48544986f
  
 I have small ear canals. Would that be a problem? Which tips would you recommend? What's the FF-mod?
  
 Thanks a lot.


----------



## To.M

CoiL I fully agree with you, black ATE were my first purchase of cheap earphones from AE and now they are still my favourite ones


----------



## kalo86

Hello guys, I'm very interested on the KZ ATE IEM. In what consists the FF mod?
Thanks!


----------



## kimD

Any China hybrid IEM SQ close to Dunu dn2000j?


----------



## CoiL

> Originally Posted by *yawg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to give them a try. Are these the 2nd gen model?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Original-KZATE-3-5mm-in-ear-Earphones-HIFI-Metal-Stereo-Earphones-Super-Bass-noise/32372202897.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.30.AkvzD8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10037_10055_10049_10059_10058_10032_10017_405_404_106_105_104_10060_103_9999_10061_102_10062_412,searchweb201603_8&btsid=8b93bb24-32ae-4353-b032-5fa48544986f


 
 Not sure. Those are probably 3rd gen. If You include ATR, then there are at least 5 different iterations. 
 Not sure about those too: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-KZ-ATE-S-Copper-Driver-Ear-Hook-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-Sport-Headphones-For/32578851847.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.22.3if8he&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_405_404_10060_10061_9999_10062_412,searchweb201603_2&btsid=35096a8a-1efd-4d1b-b1f5-d9256e609dba  ...but You should look for translucent black housing with silver metal cable "reliefs".

  


> I have small ear canals. Would that be a problem? Which tips would you recommend?


 
 I have also small ear canals and stock ATE has thick/long nozzle which could be problem for You.


> What's the FF-mod?


 
 That is something too difficult probably for many to do but it is heavily modded configuration what I have done to my ATE:
 Quote:


> * Top plastic covers removed and replaced with wood backplates.
> * Golden mesh-grills taken from inside and installed inside wood backplate, right above driver unit without gap to driver shell.
> * Plastic nozzles have been cut off, sanded level/even, over-drilled holes and replaced with ED9 brass nozzles.
> * Body behind backplates has been sanded down to lower enclosure shape reaching out of ear.
> ...




(Pic still has KZ whirlwind tips but I`m using actually with Huast H10 tips).
  
*Important note! - FF-mod sounds totally different from stock ATE ! *
*So, don`t think buying just 2nd gen ATE will make You hear things I`m hearing out of FF-mod!*


1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Can You at least tell us are they L-shaped, V-shaped or balanced/nautral signature? I know that You like somewhat more bass than I do, so, not sure if I should jump on them instead XE800.
> ...


 
 I hope they are not too V-shaped or react good for tip-rolling in that regard since I don`t want another V-shaped IEM in my collection


----------



## kimD

coil said:


> Not sure. Those are probably 3rd gen. If You include ATR, then there are at least 5 different iterations.
> Not sure about those too: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-KZ-ATE-S-Copper-Driver-Ear-Hook-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-Sport-Headphones-For/32578851847.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.22.3if8he&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_405_404_10060_10061_9999_10062_412,searchweb201603_2&btsid=35096a8a-1efd-4d1b-b1f5-d9256e609dba  ...but You should look for translucent black housing with silver metal cable "reliefs".
> 
> 
> ...




May I know what's the IEM showing in the picture?


----------



## MuZo2

Its his mod for KZ ATE


----------



## To.M

well a mod, that's an understatement, it is a megamod  for most of us making something like this is simply impossible, like building a space rocket


----------



## audio123

from all that I have heard so far imo

top 3 chinese iems below 100 usd imo
1. havi b3 pro 1
2. tfz series 5
3. ostry kc06

I feel simgot en700 will push kc06 out of the list  awaiting to try it

top 3 totl chinese iem imo
1. um mason
2. fidue sirius
3. qdc5


----------



## chompchomps

coil said:


> Not sure. Those are probably 3rd gen. If You include ATR, then there are at least 5 different iterations.
> Not sure about those too: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-KZ-ATE-S-Copper-Driver-Ear-Hook-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-Sport-Headphones-For/32578851847.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.22.3if8he&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_405_404_10060_10061_9999_10062_412,searchweb201603_2&btsid=35096a8a-1efd-4d1b-b1f5-d9256e609dba  ...but You should look for translucent black housing with silver metal cable "reliefs".
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Totally reminded me of those Crazy grado mods people do


----------



## Gosod

chompchomps said:


> Totally reminded me of those Crazy grado mods people do


 
interesting headphones!


----------



## dwayniac

I forgot that I bought the HCK UEs (dual drivers). My initial impression was that it had dull bass and rolled off treble, so I put it away. I pulled it out today and added wide bore tips,heavy eq,changed cables and used it with an amp. All that and I have a killer basshead iem which is cool with me.


----------



## kimD

I am still considering for VT IEMs
复制这条信息，打开手机淘宝即可看到【VT audio 定制耳机 入耳式耳机 HiFi发烧 圈铁耳机1+1 1+2 1+3】￥AAHTjHUu￥http://e22a.com/h.ZNqVkq?cv=AAHTjHUu&sm=5e1ca2


----------



## smy1

Does anybody know about the easy t4? If they are same price as the rose no 7 with 1ba and 1 dd


----------



## kimD

smy1 said:


> Does anybody know about the easy t4? If they are same price as the rose no 7 with 1ba and 1 dd




You can consider for T4 custom as well.
Rose 7 the shell slightly tight for me.


----------



## smy1

kimd said:


> You can consider for T4 custom as well.
> Rose 7 the shell slightly tight for me.




Ok. Do you know what the 3D-7 and no 7 difference is?


----------



## kimD

smy1 said:


> Ok. Do you know what the 3D-7 and no 7 difference is?




Both are same.. Just a difference person has name it full word or short cut


----------



## Gracesheng

Hi, so sorry for it, here is the correct one:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816034/active-noise-cancelling-earphone-mixcder-anc-g5-review-wanted#post_12761457
  
 Thanks for your attention.


----------



## 1clearhead

kimd said:


> Any China hybrid IEM SQ close to Dunu dn2000j?


 

 Definitely, the **** 4in1. They have more similarities then differences. But, personally I think the 4in1 are better tuned! In all areas, I think the 4in1's sounds a little more luscious and smooth and still present details to micro-details better, so far. But, still burning them in.
  
 .....I compared them both at my friends headphone shop and ironically, I'm glad you asked!


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, the **** 4in1. They have more similarities then differences. But, personally I think the 4in1 are better tuned! In all areas, I think the 4in1's sounds a little more luscious and smooth and still present details to micro-details better, so far. But, still burning them in.
> 
> .....I compared them both at my friends headphone shop and ironically, I'm glad you asked!


 
 Sounds like I need to get me some of these soon.


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, the **** 4in1. They have more similarities then differences. But, personally I think the 4in1 are better tuned! In all areas, I think the 4in1's sounds a little more luscious and smooth and still present details to micro-details better, so far. But, still burning them in.
> 
> .....I compared them both at my friends headphone shop and ironically, I'm glad you asked!


how is the resolution compared to 2kj tho?


----------



## kimD

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, the **** 4in1. They have more similarities then differences. But, personally I think the 4in1 are better tuned! In all areas, I think the 4in1's sounds a little more luscious and smooth and still present details to micro-details better, so far. But, still burning them in.
> 
> .....I compared them both at my friends headphone shop and ironically, I'm glad you asked!




So serious that good?
Seem like really worth it, just $30++ USD vs $250-350 sound quality


----------



## carltonh

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, the **** 4in1. They have more similarities then differences. But, personally I think the 4in1 are better tuned! In all areas, I think the 4in1's sounds a little more luscious and smooth and still present details to micro-details better, so far. But, still burning them in.
> 
> .....I compared them both at my friends headphone shop and ironically, I'm glad you asked!


 

 Hmm. Did you also have or hear the **** UES? It uses the same Knoles BA.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> how is the resolution compared to 2kj tho?




Ha ha just bought mine for 4 in 1
Cause everyone had it now.. can't without me


----------



## farisq

kimd said:


> Ha ha just bought mine for 4 in 1
> Cause everyone had it now.. can't without me


 

 For 30USD surely the SQ cannot be better than say; TFZ3 and 5


----------



## kimD

farisq said:


> For 30USD surely the SQ cannot be better than say; TFZ3 and 5




If that 30USD used with Knolw BA with better Dynamic for sure can win out TFZ3 and 5, just single dynamic cannot be greater than extra BA 

I'd have TFZ series 1 that SQ not up to Rose no.7


----------



## Gracesheng

Hello, here is a thread for Active Noise Cancelling Earphone Mixcder ANC-G5 Review Wanted http://www.head-fi.org/t/816034/active-noise-cancelling-earphone-mixcder-anc-g5-review-wanted#post_12765200
  
 Anyone want to try this chance,just check


----------



## Gosod

gracesheng said:


> Hello, here is a thread for Active Noise Cancelling Earphone Mixcder ANC-G5 Review Wanted http://www.head-fi.org/t/816034/active-noise-cancelling-earphone-mixcder-anc-g5-review-wanted#post_12765200
> 
> Anyone want to try this chance,just check


 
I'm not interested!


----------



## anndrenaline

@1clearhead Do you happen to have a taobao link for the **** 4in1's as well?


----------



## Gosod

anndrenaline said:


> @1clearhead Do you happen to have a taobao link for the **** 4in1's as well?


 
tell me which agent delivers from taobao? I need cheap!


----------



## kimD

anndrenaline said:


> @1clearhead
> Do you happen to have a taobao link for the **** 4in1's as well?




Taobao has the most latest IEMs out there, but doesn't meant you can get cheaper over there.
Actually Taobao and AE both are same seller.


----------



## anndrenaline

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, the **** 4in1. They have more similarities then differences. But, personally I think the 4in1 are better tuned! In all areas, I think the 4in1's sounds a little more luscious and smooth and still present details to micro-details better, so far. But, still burning them in.
> 
> .....I compared them both at my friends headphone shop and ironically, I'm glad you asked!



How are the trebles and vocals? Is it warm and forward sounding? Bass quantity? It looks big in pictures. Sorry too many questions I'm so keen to get it.


----------



## crabdog

Anyone pulled the trigger on the ROSE Aurora yet?


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Anyone pulled the trigger on the ROSE Aurora yet?


 

 waiting for penon audio


----------



## crabdog

@1clearhead do you have **** DT2? Seller told me 4in1 has strong bass, same as DT2.
  
 Also can't decide which color to get.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i'm in same quandry with crabdog--if anyone has both dt2 and 4in1 please comment on same


----------



## kimD

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm in same quandry with crabdog--if anyone has both dt2 and 4in1 please comment on same




For comfort definitely on DT2
For bass definitely 4in1
Treble and mids = both


----------



## MuZo2

kimd said:


> For comfort definitely on DT2
> For bass definitely 4in1
> Treble and mids = both


 

 Did you get 4in1?


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> Did you get 4in1?




Just bought only, now still pending for shipping.
IMO 4in1 will be better solution


----------



## loomisjohnson

kimd said:


> For comfort definitely on DT2
> For bass definitely 4in1
> Treble and mids = both


 
 thanks kimd. i promised myself to stop buying more iems, but promises are made to be broken....


----------



## kimD

loomisjohnson said:


> thanks kimd. i promised myself to stop buying more iems, but promises are made to be broken....




Yes we do, but we can't stop here = useless


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Yes we do, but we can't stop here = useless


 

 you have your it03 incoming! quite interested in what it will offer for a triple hybrid.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> you have your it03 incoming! quite interested in what it will offer for a triple hybrid.




But the seller replied 5-7 days just despatched out


----------



## crabdog

Well snap. Just ordered Tennmak Pro and **** 4in1. I need to stop coming here.


----------



## thanderbird

hi friends , I just got this mini dac . She pontecializou the sound of my notebook an incredible way, but the result was not the same on android (I believe that lack energy). the only problem is that the left and right are reversed , there is a program to fix this ? tks .


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> how is the resolution compared to 2kj tho?


 
  
 The resolution is also slightly better, warmer, and detailed, and not as peaky and harsh when the music gets really busy.


kimd said:


> So serious that good?
> Seem like really worth it, just $30++ USD vs $250-350 sound quality


 
  
 Sound and "Tank-like" quality, which they seem to be built like a tank!.....They can easily match that price point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


carltonh said:


> Hmm. Did you also have or hear the **** UES? It uses the same Knoles BA.


 
  
 No, I haven't. But, according to **** the 4in1 post a beryllium film DD, which he claims is better than titanium film and carries less distortion and fully restores better details. He also claims that the BA's (Knowles 30042) do really well in their perspective range from 1000 to 28000HZ. .....I say, by far these are brilliant!


anndrenaline said:


> @1clearhead Do you happen to have a taobao link for the **** 4in1's as well?


 
  
 Yes, I do. Here it is......
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-12049210351.52.ob55Bj&id=536406272968
  


gosod said:


> tell me which agent delivers from taobao? I need cheap!


 
  
 I don't know a direct agent from taobao, but I know this link from Aliexpress is also directly from their company in Guangdong, China.....
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.12.4D9Sh2&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_405_404_10060_10061_9999_10062_412,searchweb201603_8&btsid=92fe0b45-acfa-4a10-afde-6d61df1ed543
  
    Quote:


anndrenaline said:


> How are the trebles and vocals? Is it warm and forward sounding? Bass quantity? It looks big in pictures. Sorry too many questions I'm so keen to get it.


 
  
 So far, vocals are warm (not forward or laid back), but with plenty of details, and treble is excellent with micro-details at times, never peaky or harsh. Bass quality is some of the best I've ever heard and sub-bass is epic, but not in quantity, but in quality. Bass does not intrude the midrange at all. They are really that good!
  


crabdog said:


> Anyone pulled the trigger on the ROSE Aurora yet?


 
  
 Come on 'crabdog'! .....You're teasing again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


crabdog said:


> @1clearhead do you have **** DT2? Seller told me 4in1 has strong bass, same as DT2.
> 
> Also can't decide which color to get.


 
 I purchased both!.....couldn't resist!


----------



## 1clearhead

I will try to show some "pics" of the **** 4in1's, tomorrow.....China time!


----------



## Folly

Well thanks to you I just drank the 4in1 kool aid! Can't wait to hear them


----------



## smy1

1clearhead said:


> I will try to show some "pics" of the **** 4in1's, tomorrow.....China time! :etysmile:




Can you ask you're friend on how the ed7 sounds?
I just ordered it and i am very curious.


----------



## carltonh

1clearhead said:


> No, I haven't. But, according to **** the 4in1 post a beryllium film DD, which he claims is better than titanium film and carries less distortion and fully restores better details. He also claims that the BA's (Knowles 30042) do really well in their perspective range from 1000 to 28000HZ. .....I say, by far these are brilliant!


 
  
 The **** UES also uses a beryllium DD, but 9.2 mm vs. 8 in the 4in1. However, the **** UE has an 8 mm beryllium DD. Maybe they crossed the two to make the 4in1. The UES is excellent, equal to the HLSX 808 in sound quality, but a flatter response with more midrange and less bass. All considered, I'd like slightly more subbass from the UES, but it is there and high quality. Supposedly the UE had more subbass than the UES, which is another reason I suspect the 4in1 is a UES-UE crossing + different form factor.


----------



## 1clearhead

carltonh said:


> The **** UES also uses a beryllium DD, but 9.2 mm vs. 8 in the 4in1. However, the **** UE has an 8 mm beryllium DD. Maybe they crossed the two to make the 4in1. The UES is excellent, equal to the HLSX 808 in sound quality, but a flatter response with more midrange and less bass. All considered, I'd like slightly more subbass from the UES, but it is there and high quality. Supposedly the UE had more subbass than the UES, which is another reason I suspect the 4in1 is a UES-UE crossing + different form factor.


 

 Hmmm, really don't know. But, maybe construction and housing plays a big roll on their signature? These things are built as solid as a rock and are gorgeous as a marble stone! But, are a little on the heavy side. Though, I kind of love that aspect and impression of them.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

1clearhead said:


> Hmmm, really don't know. But, maybe construction and housing plays a big roll on their signature? These things are built as solid as a rock and are gorgeous as a marble stone! But, are a little on the heavy side. Though, I kind of love that aspect and impression of them.


 
  
 Materials and housing make all the difference with the sound signature. That's the lion's share of the acoustics. Change the chamber the speakers are in and you can WILDLY change the response curve. If you've ever built enclosures for full-size speakers before you'll know how much can change with even small alterations. Hell it's why I never understood the fuss when people discover two different headphones use the same driver.


----------



## 1clearhead

someguydude said:


> Materials and housing make all the difference with the sound signature. That's the lion's share of the acoustics. Change the chamber the speakers are in and you can WILDLY change the response curve. If you've ever built enclosures for full-size speakers before you'll know how much can change with even small alterations. Hell it's why I never understood the fuss when people discover two different headphones use the same driver.


 

 +1 True.


----------



## ivo001

What IEM is recommended if I am searching for a bluetooth 4.0 wireless IEM with a budget of $20-40?
Was thinking about the Brainwavz Blu-100, but got intrigued by the foldable Vodool Bluetooth 4.0 wireless IEM which has retractable cables.


----------



## toddy0191

1clearhead said:


> The resolution is also slightly better, warmer, and detailed, and not as peaky and harsh when the music gets really busy.
> 
> Sound and "Tank-like" quality, which they seem to be built like a tank!.....They can easily match that price point.
> 
> ...




Curse you for posting links to AE and being so enthusiastic about how good they are!

That's another IEM I'll have to hide from the other half.


----------



## bartzky

New Rose IEM? 2x BA + 1 DD
http://s.aliexpress.com/raaqIVZR


----------



## CoiL

carltonh said:


> The UES is excellent, equal to the HLSX 808 in sound quality, but a *flatter response* with *more midrange and less bass*.


 
 If **** 4in1 doesn`t please me, then going to give UES a shot maybe... but it`s housing shape didn`t look appealing to me and probably isn`t good fit for my small ears and ear canals.
  
 Damn, I need to stop coming into this thread! -.-
  
 Actually, I think I will stop my IEM adventures soon... because ATE FF-mod really sounds THAT good I can consider it almost as "endgame" IEM for my gear, music, personal sound perception, taste etc.
  
 Waiting pain for **** 4in1 increasing meanwhile... LOL
  
 Cheers You crazy IEM hoarders! ;D


----------



## SuperMAG

1clearhead said:


> The resolution is also slightly better, warmer, and detailed, and not as peaky and harsh when the music gets really busy.
> 
> Sound and "Tank-like" quality, which they seem to be built like a tank!.....They can easily match that price point.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you are saying they are comparable to duno d2000j which costs like 280 usd, then they are also comparable to the banned iem right. or other rivals like a2s, havi pro1 and tk13.
 I wanna know about the soundstage, is it 3d and holographic like or small. sorry for asking too much.


----------



## MuZo2

supermag said:


> If you are saying they are comparable to duno d2000j which costs like 280 usd, then they are also comparable to the banned iem right. or other rivals like a2s, havi pro1 and tk13.
> I wanna know about the soundstage, is it 3d and holographic like or small. sorry for asking too much.



HLSX 808 was as good as akg k3003 and now 4in1 as good or better than d2000j.
Let's wait till Noble k10 or Andromeda or Sirius competitive iem available for 25$ or less.


----------



## kimD

bartzky said:


> New Rose IEM? 2x BA + 1 DD
> http://s.aliexpress.com/raaqIVZR




New again 
I am skip it and went for AK custom




Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ


----------



## vapman

Anything got better/deeper bass than the TK13 (TO12) now?


----------



## Lurk650

My AKG 7xx from Massdrop were supposed to be here according to DHL tracking. It was tendered from DHL to USPS yesterday at 5am in Union City, CA. About 20-30 minutes from San Jose, CA. USPS tracking just shows an update yesterday saying the original shipper said to expect my package yesterday.


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 I'm sure it'll show up buddy  Probably similar to what Canada Post does sometimes; pre-register the package as delivered even though it's really just still in progress.


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> lurk650 I'm sure it'll show up buddy  Probably similar to what Canada Post does sometimes; pre-register the package as delivered even though it's really just still in progress.




Yeah. Hoping it shows up tomorrow


----------



## anndrenaline

1clearhead said:


> I will try to show some "pics" of the **** 4in1's, tomorrow.....China time!


 
 Would you mind to compare it's size to other iem's?. I'm considering this or the DT2.


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> If you are saying they are comparable to duno d2000j which costs like 280 usd, then they are also comparable to the banned iem right. or other rivals like a2s, havi pro1 and tk13.
> I wanna know about the soundstage, is it 3d and holographic like or small. sorry for asking too much.


 

 Soundstage is definitely not small and resolution is really better than average, I would say, yes is 3d and holographic like. I can not speak for the banned IEM, A2's, havi pro 1, or the TK13, but I did compare them to the dunu dn2000 as mentioned earlier.
  
 I was saving up for the banned IEM, but with several QC issues, I decided to hold-off! .....And I'm defintely happy I did.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Soundstage is definitely not small and resolution is really better than average, I would say, yes is 3d and holographic like. I can not speak for the banned IEM, A2's, havi pro 1, or the TK13, but I did compare them to the dunu dn2000 as mentioned earlier.
> 
> I was saving up for the banned IEM, but with several QC issues, I decided to hold-off! .....And I'm defintely happy I did.


 
 I have banned one. It's v nice but I also ordered 4in1 in silver without cable. Is it a good cable? Maybe I should have got it too but couldn't see any clear pics on the store page.


----------



## 1clearhead

anndrenaline said:


> Would you mind to compare it's size to other iem's?. I'm considering this or the DT2.


 
  
 They are kind of compact looking, but are surprisingly heavier than they look!
  
 Here's some pics.....
  


  
 The housing is A+ in my book. They look and feel very professional.....pretty much unheard of at this price point.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> I have banned one. It's v nice but I also ordered 4in1 in silver without cable. Is it a good cable? Maybe I should have got it too but couldn't see any clear pics on the store page.


 

 You can always get the cables.....It's good that they're detachable at this price.


----------



## SuperMAG

1clearhead said:


> Soundstage is definitely not small and resolution is really better than average, I would say, yes is 3d and holographic like. I can not speak for the banned IEM, A2's, havi pro 1, or the TK13, but I did compare them to the dunu dn2000 as mentioned earlier.
> 
> I was saving up for the banned IEM, but with several QC issues, I decided to hold-off! .....And I'm defintely happy I did.




Thats exactly why i didnt buy the banned iem. Someone compared the banned one to the dn2000 and said they are mostly similar with dn2000 having slightly better mids and soundstage but barley noticible. So if these are performing similar then why shouls i spend 150$ on the other.

Sorry for another question but does it have bass impact like say for exmple similar monk+ double foam or piston 2 impack, i mean do u feel bass duuub in your ear.


----------



## kimD

1clearhead said:


> They are kind of compact looking, but are surprisingly heavier than they look!
> 
> Here's some pics.....
> 
> ...




Nice mine on the way, but I've ordered without cable for silver only


----------



## anndrenaline

1clearhead said:


> You can always get the cables.....It's good that they're detachable at this price.


 
 Nice...is there a difference between the black and silver cables sound wise? I heard the silver one is actually of higher quality.
 They do look larger than average iem's do u happen to have Xiaomi's next to it?


----------



## kimD

Any update to between these
**** UES Custom Made In Ear Earphone Dynamic And BA Hybrid Earphone As UE900S HIFI Monitor With MMCX Interface 
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/AVRvYfU7


----------



## chompchomps

ivo001 said:


> What IEM is recommended if I am searching for a bluetooth 4.0 wireless IEM with a budget of $20-40?
> Was thinking about the Brainwavz Blu-100, but got intrigued by the foldable Vodool Bluetooth 4.0 wireless IEM which has retractable cables.


 
  
 You could look at second options in the buy/sell sections or on your local reddit for a budget that low. 
  
 With such a budget, i would think of Qcy options or Mpow options. you can find them on gearbest. (p.s im not affiliated in any way)
  
 I bought the MeeAudio X7's recently for about 50 on the buy/sell section and im pretty happy with it! Look around for a bit more!


----------



## MuZo2

muzo2 said:


> HLSX 808 was as good as akg k3003 and now 4in1 as good or better than d2000j.
> Let's wait till Noble k10 or Andromeda or Sirius competitive iem available for 25$ or less.



I forgot HD800 killer is now less than 5$ shipped.


----------



## harpo1

muzo2 said:


> I forgot HD800 killer is now less than 5$ shipped.


 
 Got a link?


----------



## MuZo2

harpo1 said:


> Got a link?



I would suggest you wait a bit as stax 009 killer is on horizons, I just need confirmation from headphone shop owner friends.


----------



## raszcagalJK

anndrenaline said:


> Nice...is there a difference between the black and silver cables sound wise? I heard the silver one is actually of higher quality.
> They do look larger than average iem's do u happen to have Xiaomi's next to it?


 
 Same question here.. Curious about the difference between black, blue, and silver..
 Judging from the additional price perhaps the black and blue are the basic options compared to the higher quality silver ones..


----------



## harpo1

muzo2 said:


> I would suggest you wait a bit as stax 009 killer is on horizons, I just need confirmation from headphone shop owner friends.


 
 Thanks for the info.  I'd still like the link if you have it.  $5 is one less starbucks for the week.


----------



## mebaali

harpo1 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I'd still like the link if you have it.  $5 is one less starbucks for the week.


 
 I hope you understand @MuZo2 being sarcastic there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 (5 US$ IEMs beating HD800 should've given you the hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## farisq




----------



## harpo1

mebaali said:


> I hope you understand @MuZo2 being sarcastic there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I got it after I replied.  It's been a long day.  Jokes on me!


----------



## mebaali

harpo1 said:


> Yeah I got it after I replied.  It's been a long day.  Jokes on me!


 
 Happens with everyone, on a tiring day


----------



## willowbrook

And here I was thinking "are these guys nuts" ^^ Luckily it wasn't serious...hehe


----------



## koven

quick 2 cents on the TFZ series 5 after listening ~1 week. i appreciate warm signatures but id say this sound is too warm/dark for me. granted, using htc10 amplifies this since boomsound is warm too, so maybe better paired w/ a brighter dap. it was fun to listen to initially but the cons became a bit glaring after a few days. i feel the resolution/separation is subpar, top end quite recessed/lacks sparkle, soundstage non existent, midbass too aggressive, solid sub bass but a bit sloppy/bleeds into other freqs, mediocre cable at best, not super comfortable but bearable. the iems i compared w/ is vsonic gr07 classic and pinnacle p1, both of which i think are better in most SQ categories. i really like the series 5 aesthetic tho, very cool brushed metal CIEM look. and i do think the $60 massdrop is a reasonable bang for buck value, but i will likely return mine.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

koven said:


> quick 2 cents on the TFZ series 5 after listening ~1 week. i appreciate warm signatures but id say this sound is too warm/dark for me. granted, using htc10 amplifies this since boomsound is warm too, so maybe better paired w/ a brighter dap. it was fun to listen to initially but the cons became a bit glaring after a few days. i feel the resolution/separation is subpar, top end quite recessed/lacks sparkle, soundstage non existent, midbass too aggressive, solid sub bass but a bit sloppy/bleeds into other freqs, mediocre cable at best, not super comfortable but bearable. the iems i compared w/ is vsonic gr07 classic and pinnacle p1, both of which i think are better in most SQ categories. i really like the series 5 aesthetic tho, very cool brushed metal CIEM look. and i do think the $60 massdrop is a reasonable bang for buck value, but i will likely return mine.


 
  
 ...turn off BoomSound? I have a 10 myself and I immediately turned that off. That thing does a LOT to the sound sig, you really cannot judge them if you've been listening to them with an HTC10 and BS on.


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> Thats exactly why i didnt buy the banned iem. Someone compared the banned one to the dn2000 and said they are mostly similar with dn2000 having slightly better mids and soundstage but barley noticible. So if these are performing similar then why shouls i spend 150$ on the other.
> 
> Sorry for another question but does it have bass impact like say for exmple similar monk+ double foam or piston 2 impack, i mean do u feel bass duuub in your ear.


 
  
 To be honest, the bass are some of the best I've ever heard coming from an IEM, especially in the sub-bass level, but more in quality and not overdone in quantity, and also not bloated and overlapping in any way to other frequencies.
  


anndrenaline said:


> Nice...is there a difference between the black and silver cables sound wise? I heard the silver one is actually of higher quality.
> They do look larger than average iem's do u happen to have Xiaomi's next to it?


 
  
 The 4in1 housing are just slightly longer, but not any bigger then your average and compact size universal IEM. .....about the cables; the silver ones seems to be slightly better with no notable microphonics, as with the black cable I do hear some rubbing friction every now and then. But, overall the black cable are almost just as good. I personally should have tried the blue cables with no mic instead of the black. .....Or, I can always buy them later.


----------



## koven

someguydude said:


> ...turn off BoomSound? I have a 10 myself and I immediately turned that off. That thing does a LOT to the sound sig, you really cannot judge them if you've been listening to them with an HTC10 and BS on.


 
  
 boomsound was one of the main reasons i bought this phone. i dont use the dolby setting since it colors the sound too much, but i do use the personal audio profiles w/ the L/R freq test on every earphone i use.


----------



## kubin2984

https://cnone11.world.taobao.com/category-1114057309.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.0.0.NKAz7u&search=y&catName=%B6%A8%D6%C6%B9%AB%C4%A3%2F%CB%BD%C4%A3%B6%FA%BB%FA
  
 new seller ?


----------



## bhazard

On the TFZ Series 5, check the nozzles to see if they are properly vented. I saw a post where the nozzles had some sealed holes which mucked up the sound.

The Series 1 is great with its bass, so I'd believe the 5 would be even more refined.


----------



## kimD

bhazard said:


> On the TFZ Series 5, check the nozzles to see if they are properly vented. I saw a post where the nozzles had some sealed holes which mucked up the sound.
> 
> The Series 1 is great with its bass, so I'd believe the 5 would be even more refined.




Anyway if that vented hole too small and uneven just remove that layer captured

Should be not an issue


----------



## thanderbird

thanderbird said:


> hi friends , I just got this mini dac . She pontecializou the sound of my notebook an incredible way, but the result was not the same on android (I believe that lack energy). the only problem is that the left and right are reversed , there is a program to fix this ? tks .




Help me, please..


----------



## wastan

thanderbird said:


> Help me, please..




Is there an amp thread where you might get better response? I know too little about amps, but have you tried different audio software on the android device?


----------



## ivo001

chompchomps said:


> You could look at second options in the buy/sell sections or on your local reddit for a budget that low.
> 
> With such a budget, i would think of Qcy options or Mpow options. you can find them on gearbest. (p.s im not affiliated in any way)
> 
> I bought the MeeAudio X7's recently for about 50 on the buy/sell section and im pretty happy with it! Look around for a bit more!


 
 Thanks for the response. What models should I look out for?
 I see the QCY QY19 is on sale now for $16,99, but could not find reviews of that model on Head-Fi.
 Also, the MPOW Magneto is available for $34,99, but I have no clue about these headphones.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

koven said:


> boomsound was one of the main reasons i bought this phone. i dont use the dolby setting since it colors the sound too much, but i do use the personal audio profiles w/ the L/R freq test on every earphone i use.


 
  
 The software EQ'ing of BoomSound is exactly what's making the 5 sound muddy and crummy. That's fine if you don't like it, but you can't blame the headphones for unpleasant sound caused by an app on your phone.


----------



## thanderbird

wastan said:


> Is there an amp thread where you might get better response? I know too little about amps, but have you tried different audio software on the android device?



the problem is not the connection with the android, the problem is that the left and right are reversed , is there any program window to correct it?


----------



## wastan

thanderbird said:


> the problem is not the connection with the android, the problem is that the left and right are reversed , is there any program window to correct it?




You said it works properly on your computer, correct? That would suggest that the problem is either the connection or the android device, including the app you use to play music. Try a different app and a different cable/connector.


----------



## koven

someguydude said:


> The software EQ'ing of BoomSound is exactly what's making the 5 sound muddy and crummy. That's fine if you don't like it, but you can't blame the headphones for unpleasant sound caused by an app on your phone.


 
  
 its okay buddy i used to think EQ was taboo too, until i tried Sonarworks on my hd600/t1/k712, now im a believer. like i said, for me, boomsound EQ was the main allure of htc 10. the L/R dynamic profiles make all my earphones sound better. i dont like the tfz series 5 you're right, but maybe i was just expecting too much from a low-end iem.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

koven said:


> its okay buddy i used to think EQ was taboo too, until i tried Sonarworks on my hd600/t1/k712, now im a believer. like i said, for me, boomsound EQ was the main allure of htc 10. the L/R dynamic profiles make all my earphones sound better. i dont like the tfz series 5 you're right, but maybe i was just expecting too much from a low-end iem.


 
  
 I didn't say EQ was bad. I said you can't judge a headphone as being muddy/bloated whatever if you're listening to it through HTC's BoomSound crap. You might as well plug them into an HP laptop with Beats enabled. 
  
 "Guys I have my headphones plugged into my computer with Dolby 5.1 simulated and all the room effects going with the theatre preset on why do they sound so bad OMG these headphones are garbage!"


----------



## goodluck4u

chompchomps said:


> You could look at second options in the buy/sell sections or on your local reddit for a budget that low.
> 
> With such a budget, i would think of Qcy options or Mpow options. you can find them on gearbest. (p.s im not affiliated in any way)
> 
> I bought the MeeAudio X7's recently for about 50 on the buy/sell section and im pretty happy with it! Look around for a bit more!


 
  
  


ivo001 said:


> Thanks for the response. What models should I look out for?
> I see the QCY QY19 is on sale now for $16,99, but could not find reviews of that model on Head-Fi.
> Also, the MPOW Magneto is available for $34,99, but I have no clue about these headphones.


 
  
  
 about QY19 and Magneto.  (my two headsets are free samples from Japanese Amazon shops) 
 Magneto is slightly v-shaped with treble enhanced whereas QY19 is slightly v-shaped or balance with slightly bass enhanced.  IMHO: QY19 is a little superior league to Magneto. 
 I get a QY19 recently. this headset is  better to sound holographic image than other headset on the same price ones. 
 QCY has fake products but it might be no problem to buy one from reliable shops.


----------



## bjaardker

> On the TFZ Series 5, check the nozzles to see if they are properly vented. I saw a post where the nozzles had some sealed holes which mucked up the sound.


 
  
 Yeah those were mine. After opening up the holes they sounded just fine.
  

  
 My TFZ 5 are on the right in that photo. No need to completely remove the metal filters, just get a fine needle and poke the dents where there should be holes.
  
 Also, if the bass is still too much, i recommend the "Seppuku" mod. Very gently insert a fine needle into the vent just above the nozzle 2-3mm. You'll feel a membrane give way. Stop at that point. That should tame the bass nicely.


----------



## Lurk650

Massdrop I love you. These have exceeded my expectations


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> Massdrop I love you. These have exceeded my expectations


 
 You don't have any other AKG K series to compare to, do you? I wanted to get in on the drop but of course missed it.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> You don't have any other AKG K series to compare to, do you? I wanted to get in on the drop but of course missed it.


 
 I had the AKG 240 ii. Returned it back to Amazon. I really liked the sound but it lacked bass, esp sub bass. Made songs way too thin. This is the opposite. Has even better treble and the right amount of bass/sub bass to make songs with bass enjoyable. Surprisingly my girl didn't say anything when they showed up, I even let her listen to them and she zoned out to some Lindsey Stirling, she never zones out to music like that lol. I asked her how they were and she said with a smile, "really good!"
  
 They do have the next drop going right now, but its the Black version. They still look good, just don't "stand out" as much


----------



## vapman

Hmm, maybe if I sell some other over ears I have i'll go for it. Thanks man.


----------



## chompchomps

ivo001 said:


> Thanks for the response. What models should I look out for?
> I see the QCY QY19 is on sale now for $16,99, but could not find reviews of that model on Head-Fi.
> Also, the MPOW Magneto is available for $34,99, but I have no clue about these headphones.


 
  
 QCY has been around for awhile but as @goodluck4u said there are a lot of fakes around. 
  
 As i was looking at the MeeAudio X7, the MPOW seals look extremely similar and i think they might have the same shell. wont be surprised if they sounded similar either.
  
 The fit of the x7's are comfortable and secure, even during exercise. I cant tell you about how the MPOW performs sonically though. The X7's were very good, better than my previous jaybirds


----------



## ivo001

goodluck4u said:


> about QY19 and Magneto.  (my two headsets are free samples from Japanese Amazon shops)
> Magneto is slightly v-shaped with treble enhanced whereas QY19 is slightly v-shaped or balance with slightly bass enhanced.  IMHO: QY19 is a little superior league to Magneto.
> I get a QY19 recently. this headset is  better to sound holographic image than other headset on the same price ones.
> QCY has fake products but it might be no problem to buy one from reliable shops.




I am a bit of a noob if it comes to audio terminology so I have no clue what holographic imaging says. For the past few years I have used Xiaomi Pistons v1/v2 and currently v3. i know they have a V shaped sound signature as well, and I do like there sound quality. Hoe does the QY19 perform in comparison with Pistons v3? The QY19 deal I saw was on Gearbest so I suppose they are legit?


----------



## bneundh

Does anyone know if they sell a headphone like the sony xb450? My sister doesn't like IEM/full-sized headphone and is looking for a replacement since she lost hers.


----------



## goodluck4u

ivo001 said:


> I am a bit of a noob if it comes to audio terminology so I have no clue what holographic imaging says. For the past few years I have used Xiaomi Pistons v1/v2 and currently v3. i know they have a V shaped sound signature as well, and I do like there sound quality. Hoe does the QY19 perform in comparison with Pistons v3? The QY19 deal I saw was on Gearbest so I suppose they are legit?




I don't have piston 3 but have piston 2. piston2 is by far better than bluetooth lower budget headsets.

I saw feedbacks of the product page on Gearbest. my qy19 is different package box from the Gearbest version. but the Gearbest box seems also an official box. that box also has the code for checking whether it is the original or not by the official page which is only in Chinese...


----------



## crabdog

Interesting HCK now have they're own branded UIEMs:


----------



## MuZo2

From Rose?


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Interesting HCK now have they're own branded UIEMs:




Link please couldn't find


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Link please couldn't find


 
@kimD
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-NiceHCK-3BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-With-MMCX-Interface/1825606_32710244144.html


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> @kimD
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-NiceHCK-3BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-With-MMCX-Interface/1825606_32710244144.html




Very funny in mobile app can't even found it list


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> Massdrop I love you. These have exceeded my expectations


 
 I love my AKG 7XX. Once I had it modded to accept a balanced connection for my DAC, I got rid of my HE-500.


----------



## Saoshyant

Is AKG really a chinese brand?


----------



## audio123

wrong post


----------



## Shawn71

saoshyant said:


> Is AKG really a chinese brand?




It was Austrian but now Harman group (HK/US) .....


----------



## Saoshyant

Just kind of feels out of place here.


----------



## audio123

just curious if anyone has the opportunity to compare meze11 iem to any chinese iems and would like to share their findings on the thread below?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816400/meze-11-impressions
  
 thanks in advance!


----------



## Alex CY

I've spent some time with Dodocool DA36, and I don't feel like they are dark or bassy. A little bit V shaped, with surprisingly sharp and detailed trebles... but for the price of $17.8 they are cheapest hybrides up to now


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> Just kind of feels out of place here.




It may feel but it isn't


----------



## leobigfield

koven said:


> its okay buddy i used to think EQ was taboo too, until i tried Sonarworks on my hd600/t1/k712, now im a believer. like i said, for me, boomsound EQ was the main allure of htc 10. the L/R dynamic profiles make all my earphones sound better. i dont like the tfz series 5 you're right, but maybe i was just expecting too much from a low-end iem.







bjaardker said:


> Yeah those were mine. After opening up the holes they sounded just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This ^


----------



## vapman

LG Quadbeat 3's made it! time to burn em in!


----------



## blazinblazin

bjaardker said:


> Yeah those were mine. After opening up the holes they sounded just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am using it with Spiral Dots. Open up the sound quite a bit. 

Later I will try spinfit


----------



## Zuetsu

blazinblazin said:


> I am using it with Spiral Dots. Open up the sound quite a bit.
> 
> Later I will try spinfit


 
 For me they sound the most balanced with generic grey tips with red core : http://aliexpress.com/store/product/3-Pairs-6pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Silicone-Eartips-Ear-Sleeve-Ear/1825606_32424630227.html?storeId=1825606 . They came with my KZ ED9.


----------



## goodluck4u

my impression of Sendiy M2 (platinum alloy liquid metal diaphragm) (200+ hours)
M2 sounds very huge soundstage as 1dd iems over the soundstage size of 808. and also M2 sounds less distortion with tight bass. it's really good.
when it is over 120 hours to burn in, M2 has been changed from neat clean sound to natural.

Although I don't have the previous version, I guess the present M2 has different sound from the previous version of M2 because the present M2 sound signature is not similar with HLSX 808's. 
To compare the present M2 with 808, M2 sounds more powerful and stronger from heavy bass to treble.


----------



## phower

Guys,
  
 Is QKZ same as KZ? I created a new thread but I think I will get more response here.
  
 Original post http://www.head-fi.org/t/816417/kz-vs-qkz-confusion#post_12771608


----------



## TwinACStacks

shawn71 said:


> It was Austrian but now Harman group (HK/US) .....


 
 The 701's and above (More $$$$) are still made in Austria. K702, 702Q, K550 and below ($$$) are assembled in China.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Shawn71

twinacstacks said:


> The 701's and above (More $$$$) are still made in Austria. K702, 702Q, K550 and below ($$$) are assembled in China.
> 
> TWIN




True.....but was referring to brand ownership, harman-kardon/US (HK/US). Yeah AKG too is Jus like bose,apple etc, they are "designed by" themselves and "assembled in China mexico?)" factoring labor,cross boundaries etc.


----------



## s4tch

alex cy said:


> I've spent some time with Dodocool DA36, and I don't feel like they are dark or bassy. A little bit V shaped, with surprisingly sharp and detailed trebles... but for the price of $17.8 they are cheapest hybrides up to now




i've had a similar impression. mine arrived a week ago, and i think they totally worth those 17 bucks. they are also comfy and small enough to wear them in bed before sleeping. just what i was looking for.


----------



## Balloons

coil said:


> Edit: nvm, couldn`t resist and made myself a little vacation gift. I`ll let You all know how it turns up



 


Lemme know how the cable is!


----------



## Gosod

alex cy said:


> I've spent some time with Dodocool DA36, and I don't feel like they are dark or bassy. A little bit V shaped, with surprisingly sharp and detailed trebles... but for the price of $17.8 they are cheapest hybrides up to now


 
I love wooden headphones!


----------



## peter123

Super Audio 6 review, sorry for the delay guys:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6/reviews/16574


----------



## base08

A little bit off topic:
how do you guys order your headphones on aliexpress? Do you pay customs fees? Or do they have any method to order like gearbest has to avoid such as local priority mail? I'm inclined to buy some iems over €22 but I will pay a big amount of VAT and import taxes...


----------



## kubin2984

base08 said:


> A little bit off topic:
> how do you guys order your headphones on aliexpress? Do you pay customs fees? Or do they have any method to order like gearbest has to avoid such as local priority mail? I'm inclined to buy some iems over €22 but I will pay a big amount of VAT and import taxes...


 
  
 If you don't want to pay any VAT or taxes, write a note to seller " please don't wrap any invoice in package"


----------



## DeLuX

base08 said:


> A little bit off topic:
> how do you guys order your headphones on aliexpress? Do you pay customs fees? Or do they have any method to order like gearbest has to avoid such as local priority mail? I'm inclined to buy some iems over €22 but I will pay a big amount of VAT and import taxes...




I've ordered tones of stuff of Ali and only paid taxes when DHL handled shipping. Also you can ask the seller to declare a low value, I think they usually do that even if you don't ask


----------



## Lohb

"Darn". I asked an ali seller I was sure could do custom universal re-shell of stuff I own, but nope, they don't do it.
  
 So anyone got a lead for reasonable priced companies that can re-shell a hybrid unit to a custom size ?


----------



## VinceHill24

Received the TFZ series 1s i've ordered about a week back from TFZ on Taobao and this is the first time i got such a wonderful unboxing experience and i am very impressed!! Who would imagine that you get a TFZ t-shirt when you order an IEM, not to mention a nice sturdy storage case that comes with the package. The series 1s looks very beautiful with the upgraded silver cable and the plastic shell looks even more refined than their predecessor as if they're in a different class. On brief listening, they have a very very warm sound with emphasised mid-bass and a smoothly rolled off treble. Had been listening to the **** UEs for the past few days so it is a totally different feeling when i put the series 1s on, too warm for my preference and lacking sparkle in the higher end but the bass is definitely better, with greater sub-bass extension and more thumpy mid-bass. So are these worth it ? For the price of 199yuan RMB i paid (approx 30USD), i would say yes given the amount of freebies i get. But for that price paid, **** UEs is still a better choice IMO. It all depends on what kind of sound signature you prefer and of course JMHO & YMMV.


----------



## audio123

tfz series iems are beautiful


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> tfz series iems are beautiful


 
 Have thought so since the day I discovered them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25755#post_12512792


----------



## kimD

Go with TFZ series 1s firework 
Is nicer


----------



## VinceHill24

kimd said:


> Go with TFZ series 1s firework
> Is nicer


Exactly this is the one i get, same colour as well. Such a beautiful gem.


----------



## tripside

Guys just came across Rock Y5! Any thoughts on it? Coming after the much appreciated Rock Zircon, hope the Y5 exceeds the already high standard set by its predecessor.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-ROCK-Y5-In-Ear-Stereo-Earphone-in-line-control-with-mic-Headset-3-5mm-Earbuds/519064_32708085367.html


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Super Audio 6 review, sorry for the delay guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Very nice review specially the comparisons with other iems really helpful to understand the sound signature.


----------



## Ahmad313

delux said:


> I've ordered tones of stuff of Ali and only paid taxes when DHL handled shipping. Also you can ask the seller to declare a low value, I think they usually do that even if you don't ask



 

I am agree with you, i also have the pretty same experience with DHL.


----------



## peter123

SIMGOT EN700 review for those who might find it interesting:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/simgot-en700-in-ear-dynamic-earphone-24-original/reviews/16578


----------



## Yobster69

peter123 said:


> SIMGOT EN700 review for those who might find it interesting:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/simgot-en700-in-ear-dynamic-earphone-24-original/reviews/16578


Excellent review Peter123, I agree with almost all of this, they are rather gorgeous looking and a great addition to my collection as they are different but compliment my other IEM's, though I would like to add a couple of points if you don't mind.
They are not very forgiving of bad recordings! I listen to a lot of EDM, most of it more recent that I have good quality files of, but a good chunk are of older (87 to 95) old school, and consequently are of lower bit rate (128 to 228 Kbps) and they can sound quite harsh if the original master is poor. Also, the sub and mid bass can be brought to life if you are willing to EQ them (digital or analog. Stike me down if you wish, but I'm not scared to do this). Not basshead levels of course, but a more full and warmer presentation. Just a bit more 'fun'. 
Carry on the good work mate, much impressed. And I like the earlier review of the Super 6 BA one as well, spot on. 
I might just post my own first review of the Rose 3D-7 when get back from my vacation and get to hear them, you have inspired me  
Cheers, Yobster


----------



## carltonh

I was doing random A/B comparisons, and my MusicMaker KK-Ting is most similar to the Sony XB90. If there are minor differences, the XB90 has slightly larger soundstage, but the KK-Ting seems cleaner and more precise treble. I know the hardcore XB90 fanns EQ it, but I'm using both with no EQ and feel neither needs it. Running through a Fiio Q1.


----------



## vapman

The LG Quadbeat 3's are pretty good.
  
 For a budget IEM they have great bass, sub bass and overall tonal balance. Nothing seems out of balance.
  
 The midrange is really boring compared to other IEMs and if you are a treble fan..... well..... these were made for people who want a lot more bass than treble in their IEMs.
  
 Stock tips... pretty crappy. Didn't fit me too well anyway.
  
 For a 3 button + mic IEM its not bad at all for the price and can provide some great bass without any amp needed.
  
 Won't see daily use from me but not a bad purchase at all for $15 what I got em for, the cable is also very nice IMO. Would keep em around for if i want more isolation than earbuds probably but still want to make calls or do whatever.


----------



## jant71

@vapman. Those the regular QB3 and not the AKG one?
  
 What about these?? They look interesting.
 http://www.htc.com/us/accessories/htc-high-res-audio-earphones/


----------



## vapman

jant71 said:


> @vapman
> . Those the regular QB3 and not the AKG one?
> 
> What about these?? They look interesting.
> http://www.htc.com/us/accessories/htc-high-res-audio-earphones/




Good question... I actually have no idea. Here's a pic...



I only bought em cause Duncan posted they were pretty good once... now I wanna try the sony mh1c or whatever it's called. He posted em in the same post in the basshead thread a while back. Saw these on ebay, put in a bid, nobody else bid...


----------



## jant71

Easy to tell you have the regular. Tuned by AKG has a straight plug and is rose gold with white cable and says tuned by AKG on the remote there


----------



## SuperMAG

when is **** 4in1 review coming up. Want to see how it is compared to other small and big guns before i pull the trigger.


----------



## crabdog

supermag said:


> when is **** 4in1 review coming up. Want to see how it is compared to other small and big guns before i pull the trigger.


 
 Mine should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Mine should arrive in the next few days.




Mine now at Shenzhen already, next week should in time to receive it


----------



## amature101

who dares to try, rating seems good 
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11967722661.2.8FRH6v&id=521376964787


----------



## amature101

9 drivers man !!!!!!!!!
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.xHoCtt&id=525224534769&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail


----------



## amature101

cant believe it!


----------



## SuperMAG

crabdog said:


> Mine should arrive in the next few days.






kimd said:


> Mine now at Shenzhen already, next week should in time to receive it




Looking forward to first impressions. Btw which iems you guys have to compare.


----------



## crabdog

supermag said:


> Looking forward to first impressions. Btw which iems you guys have to compare.


 
 Check my profile to see.


----------



## raszcagalJK

amature101 said:


> 9 drivers man !!!!!!!!!
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.xHoCtt&id=525224534769&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail


 
  
 Lol, 1600$? Let's see who's going to pull the trigger on those... ^^;


----------



## amature101

btw im using lz-a3 now, im thinking of upgrading my iem. what are the available option in the same price range?


----------



## SuperMAG

crabdog said:


> Check my profile to see.


 
 thanks, i checked, thats a huge list you have lol, please do comparison between The Unnamed One. and tell me if there is a huge difference in quality.
 Other then that, check it against monk+, A2S, Hlsx 808, just tell me overall which is better and by how much.


----------



## amature101

cheap bt earphone 
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.gAx8M8&id=536207853835&ns=1&abbucket=17#detail


----------



## Ahmad313

amature101 said:


> btw im using lz-a3 now, im thinking of upgrading my iem. what are the available option in the same price range?


 
 You can try the upgrade version of lz-a3 the LZ-A3S  if you like the lz-a3 sound signature.


----------



## Kelzo

Dodocool DA36 and BK35 are just one IEM with different branding? Or is the BK35 more superior?

 I'm confused Dodocool DA36 is quite cheap


----------



## goodluck4u

kelzo said:


> Dodocool DA36 and BK35 are just one IEM with different branding? Or is the BK35 more superior?
> 
> 
> I'm confused Dodocool DA36 is quite cheap




probably they are same but I GUESS DA36 is mass product whereas Bk35 is handmade. My thought is from pics of broken DA36 on the Chinese iems thread and the price difference. My DA36 grow up good.mine is over 200 hours to burn in. it is for basshead in particular it with spin fit is for tight buss lovers.


----------



## jayd95

New to the forum but i have been watching from the wild for a while now. Been in the market for a new set of earphones when i came across this thread being that there is over 2000 pages on here and i have to work in the morning could somebody let me know roughly which is the best sounding Chinese pair under about $100


----------



## Lurk650

jayd95 said:


> New to the forum but i have been watching from the wild for a while now. Been in the market for a new set of earphones when i came across this thread being that there is over 2000 pages on here and i have to work in the morning could somebody let me know roughly which is the best sounding Chinese pair under about $100



There is no beet. There is tons of great sounding IEM's under that price. Narrow it down to a more specific price bracket and also what your preferred sound sig is if you have one


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone confirm if these are genuine or not?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Genuine-Beyerdynamic-DX-160IE-DX160IE-in-ear-earphones-HiFi-headphones-perfect-bass-sound-Short-Cable-Extend/101055_32436267946.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000013.30.jr1ifV


----------



## jayd95

cheers for the reply,i was thinking of spending between £20-£50 and i like not overbearing bass, with good mids, i currently have a pair of B&O H3's


lurk650 said:


> There is no beet. There is tons of great sounding IEM's under that price. Narrow it down to a more specific price bracket and also what your preferred sound sig is if you have one


----------



## crabdog

Here's another cheap hybrid I found:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Hybrid-Technology-Professional-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Heavy-Bass-Sound-Quality-Music-Earphone-DIY/2178200_32707410590.html


----------



## Inszy

Kinera BAS02 was very nice (well, except wire), so it can be good deal.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Very limited info but THIS sure looks nice. Anyone with any experience?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BENJIE-Original-8GB-Metal-Lossless-MP3-Player-Music-HiFi-Player-TFT-Screen-FM-Radio-Voice-Recorder/32692830021.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.8.cKNw9V
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Very limited info but THIS sure looks nice. Anyone with any experience?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BENJIE-Original-8GB-Metal-Lossless-MP3-Player-Music-HiFi-Player-TFT-Screen-FM-Radio-Voice-Recorder/32692830021.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.8.cKNw9V
> 
> ...


 
 IIRC someone has it and posted comments somewhere but I can't remember where. It looks nice but I think I'm still leaning more towards the AIGO.
  
 Edit: Got to say though I really dig my K9. Best value for money ever.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Thanx crabby. You got a link to the AIGO?

 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx crabby. You got a link to the AIGO?
> 
> TWIN



2016 Best Selling Silver Aigo 108 Zinc Alloy HiFi High Quality Sound Lossless Music 2.2 Inches 8GB MP3 Player with Color Screen
 http://s.aliexpress.com/y6nuuMfu 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## wastan

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx crabby. You got a link to the AIGO?
> 
> TWIN




Look at my review of the AGPTEK H1, you'll see the similarities. Last time I looked, the AGPTEK version is $99 on Amazon.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/agptek-h01-hifi-mp3-player-with-volume-knob-2-4-inch-hd-display-up-to-64gb-expandable-black


----------



## 1clearhead

Those waiting on the ***** 4in1* review,
  
 My review on the **** 4in1 will be posted sometime this week (or next weekend) and all I can say in short is that they are very solid and built to last, beautiful and expensive looking, coherency and SQ is some of the best I've heard, ever! They are tip friendly, will rival many expensive models, for sure! And price versus value is a no brainer!
  
 Thanks to 'crabdog's' find, these are going to be my lucky charms!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Ps. I only used them for one week riding back and forth on the subway train to and from work and they have gotten more attention then all my other IEM's combined. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....truth be told!


----------



## yawg

Hi Guys,
  
 Just found the mother of my BossHifi B8s, the Denon AH-MM400:
  
 http://www.trustedreviews.com/denon-ah-mm400-review
  
 The Denon costs about 500$US. Still very happy with my clones for just 71€, free shipping.
  
 PS: the build seems even better with the B8s, no plastic.


----------



## trumpethead

That's Great News!! Mine are on the way, I bought then after reading your initial reaction to then and cuz I trust your ears. Can't wait to hear for myself..Will try and post impressions with my limited audiophile vocabulary.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> Those waiting on the ***** 4in1* review,
> 
> My review on the **** 4in1will be posted sometime this week (or next weekend) and all I can say in short is that they are very solid and built to last, beautiful and expensive looking, coherency and SQ is some of the best I've heard, ever! They are tip friendly, will rival many expensive models, for sure! And price versus value is a no brainer!
> 
> ...



That's Great Mine are on the way. Purchased after your initial reaction and cuz I trust your ears..Will try and post impressions with my limited audiophile vocabulary...


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

yawg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just found the mother of my BossHifi B8s, the Denon AH-MM400:
> 
> ...




This B8 is really a great find. Thick dynamic sound and clarity. The bass is hard hitting and controlled - the way I like - and coherent with the mids and highs. I like it very much.
.


----------



## SuperMAG

1clearhead said:


> Those waiting on the ***** 4in1* review,
> 
> My review on the **** 4in1 will be posted sometime this week (or next weekend) and all I can say in short is that they are very solid and built to last, beautiful and expensive looking, coherency and SQ is some of the best I've heard, ever! They are tip friendly, will rival many expensive models, for sure! And price versus value is a no brainer!
> 
> ...


 





 one or two more weeks, man. i though it was coming out any time these few days lol. well np lol.
  
 I am awaiting cyborg comparison with his the Banned iem. thats the most interesting and


----------



## Skullophile

I do most of my critical listening on the train/bus and also in my friends **** audio store.
So I reserve the right of the 1/4whatever isn't as good as the 2dd/3ba or whatever it is


----------



## luberconn

hello people.  i used to frequent this thread a year or so ago. i havent looked much since getting some DUNU Dn1000.  are there any budget IEM's that have come out in the past year or so that are a budget game changer?  when i was here last, the ostry kco6a, vsd3s, ttpod T1e, piston 2&3, etc. were the top budget chinese IEMs.


----------



## bzfrank

1clearhead said:


> Those waiting on the ***** 4in1* review,
> 
> My review on the **** 4in1 will be posted sometime this week (or next weekend) and all I can say in short is that they are very solid and built to last, beautiful and expensive looking, coherency and SQ is some of the best I've heard, ever! They are tip friendly, will rival many expensive models, for sure! And price versus value is a no brainer!
> 
> ...


 
  
 As usual I am following your reviews closely and have already ordered a set of 4in1s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW Your ‎assessment of the HSLX-BK50 is spot on for my ears, as usual! I am currently listening to them, very good SQ.


----------



## jant71

Didn't see this one posted yet....http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-KTONEKING-TKY1-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Fever-Metal-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-Headset-Free/1825606_32710921830.html
  
 MM do have some nice soundstage in some other models and these have good chunky housings so I think they may be one for a budget big stage leader.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Didn't see this one posted yet....http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-KTONEKING-TKY1-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Fever-Metal-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-Headset-Free/1825606_32710921830.html
> 
> MM do have some nice soundstage in some other models and these have good chunky housings so I think they may be one for a budget big stage leader.


 
  
 And they use the same cable as the TW1 which imo puts them ahead of most of the competition in that regard. That is an excellent cable.


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> Didn't see this one posted yet....http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-MusicMaker-KTONEKING-TKY1-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Fever-Metal-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-Headset-Free/1825606_32710921830.html
> 
> MM do have some nice soundstage in some other models and these have good chunky housings so I think they may be one for a budget big stage leader.


 
 Interesting looking iem. One day I'll get around to trying a MM but there are so many to choose from now D:


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Interesting looking iem. One day I'll get around to trying a MM but there are so many to choose from now D:




Nowadays only interesting with Chinese non bullet shell.
Due to walk/tran all the time.
**** 4in1 is my last IEM from what I bought


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Nowadays only interesting with Chinese non bullet shell.
> Due to walk/tran all the time.
> **** 4in1 is my last IEM from what I bought


So currently sender 4in1 is the best suited you at the moment from your many collections?


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> So currently sender 4in1 is the best suited you at the moment from your many collections?




Hehe on the way now, still not on hand yet.
Unsure how does the SQ.
Actually can view my profiles not as many.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Hehe on the way now, still not on hand yet.
> Unsure how does the SQ.
> Actually can view my profiles not as many.


 
 When is your PMV M2 arriving?


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> When is your PMV M2 arriving?




 still in mainland, should be end of this week or next week


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

@KimD
Still curious abt the Qxxt5 that you disposed off earlier, as I prefer a darker sound.
Am comparing it with Rose br5, they are about in the same price range, but looks like Qxx5 is much more popular than br5 in Ali...


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> @KimD
> Still curious abt the Qxxt5 that you disposed off earlier, as I prefer a darker sound.
> Am comparing it with Rose br5, they are about in the same price range, but looks like Qxx5 is much more popular than br5 in Ali...




Just because BR5 is not Hybrid IEM 
Cause I would realised all those head-fi member more focus into Basshead IEM, including myself


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> @KimD
> Still curious abt the Qxxt5 that you disposed off earlier, as I prefer a darker sound.
> Am comparing it with Rose br5, they are about in the same price range, but looks like Qxx5 is much more popular than br5 in Ali...




Rose pudding selling high side otherwise Rose IEMs will be very popular in here too


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

But the seller said its good for mandarin pop, better than cappuccino.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Rose pudding selling high side otherwise Rose IEMs will be very popular in here too


Currently Br5 is in quite attractive price in Ali even before asking for discount.


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> But the seller said its good for mandarin pop, better than cappuccino.




Maybe good, cause I'd had my UM Martian is a same specs with Cappuccino should try them out.

But so far very enjoyable with my new toy Martian.
But my wishlist on DZ7 as well.
The specs was 6BA+DD would be very excellent setup for me.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Just because BR5 is not Hybrid IEM
> Cause I would realised all those head-fi member more focus into Basshead IEM, including myself


I have the TK13 which the bass is quite impactful, I'm worried to get something that less Ohm! than TK13.


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> I have the TK13 which the bass is quite impactful, I'm worried to get something that less Ohm! than TK13.




Really... Lol
Just use with EQ will works fine for you. 
Unlike lack Bass IEM


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

@KimD
Close to USD700 for that Martian bro?!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

You are pulling my legs! I would quickly grab the cappuccino instead.


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> @KimD
> Close to USD700 for that Martian bro?!




Yes, exactly for $699 USD
Bought in SG for $850 SGD


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> You are pulling my legs! I would quickly grab the cappuccino instead.




Hehe if you unwant then let go for me.
I will awaiting your PM lol


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Yes, exactly for $699 USD
> Bought in SG for $850 SGD


Bro you are comparing a banana to apple!
Both cappuccino and br5 or Qxx5 is around USD300!


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> Bro you are comparing a banana to apple!
> Both cappuccino and br5 or Qxx5 is around USD300!




Actually price tags was not too important.
The best thing is produce better sound an even $15 USD should be the great sounding too.


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> Bro you are comparing a banana to apple!
> Both cappuccino and br5 or Qxx5 is around USD300!




Here you go
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ


----------



## crabdog

I'm interested in this but there are a lot of conflicting opinions. Anyone care to comment?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Brand-New-Nobsound-MS-10D-MKII-Tube-Amplifier-Bluetooth-Amplifier-Hifi-Stereo-Audio-Power-Amplifier/1162442_32710665566.html


----------



## Darkestred

Any recommendations for iems that sound like MM Tk12/To12 but have a mic?


----------



## raszcagalJK

1clearhead said:


> Those waiting on the ***** 4in1* review,
> 
> My review on the **** 4in1 will be posted sometime this week (or next weekend) and all I can say in short is that they are very solid and built to last, beautiful and expensive looking, coherency and SQ is some of the best I've heard, ever! They are tip friendly, will rival many expensive models, for sure! And price versus value is a no brainer!
> 
> ...


 
 Pulled the trigger. Ordered without cables tho. Any good info on third-party MMCX cables? Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## kimD

raszcagaljk said:


> Pulled the trigger. Ordered without cables tho. Any good info on third-party MMCX cables? Any suggestions appreciated




Here you go
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/B3A3mEFz

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/JveuMV3I


----------



## crabdog

tfz series 1s fireworks now just $40 on AE


----------



## Trying2Learn

darkestred said:


> Any recommendations for iems that sound like MM Tk12/To12 but have a mic?


They have detachable cable version so you can get that and an mmcx cable with mic


----------



## MuZo2




----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


>




Cool any feedback?


----------



## MuZo2

No I guess one is marketing as 8mm Biocellulose and other as 9.2mm beryllium.


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> No I guess one is marketing as 8mm Biocellulose and other as 9.2mm beryllium.




Shouldn't an issue, the best thing is produce better Bass for us


----------



## amature101

1clearhead said:


> Those waiting on the ***** 4in1* review,
> 
> My review on the **** 4in1will be posted sometime this week (or next weekend) and all I can say in short is that they are very solid and built to last, beautiful and expensive looking, coherency and SQ is some of the best I've heard, ever! They are tip friendly, will rival many expensive models, for sure! And price versus value is a no brainer!
> 
> ...



Better than lza3?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I bought these *T-Music DIY E**arbuds* for just *$10USD*.  Great for those looking for big bass from an earbud:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/T-Music-Professional-DIY-HiFi-Headphone-Cable/32686800517.html

 Slightly V shaped signature, with enough detail to make them interesting. 


 I also did a mini photo shoot of the *T-Music DIY *for fun:  I just love taking photos of audio equipment.

https://www.facebook.com/JustinMinerPhotography/
  
  







  
 (Thanks to @golov17 for recommending these).
  
  
 --


----------



## notamethlab

crabdog said:


> IIRC someone has it and posted comments somewhere but I can't remember where. It looks nice but I think I'm still leaning more towards the AIGO.
> 
> Edit: Got to say though I really dig my K9. Best value for money ever.


 impressions on it can be found in the Benjie S5 thread


----------



## audio123

notamethlab said:


> impressions on it can be found in the Benjie S5 thread


 

 the benjie s5 is really good. i prefer it to my other mid tier daps.


----------



## notamethlab

audio123 said:


> the benjie s5 is really good. i prefer it to my other mid tier daps.


 yes it is definitely a great budget DAP. And it makes for a very compact and great sounding rig when paired with the XQ-10


----------



## audio123

notamethlab said:


> yes it is definitely a great budget DAP. And it makes for a very compact and great sounding rig when paired with the XQ-10


for the sound, i dont think its budget dap


----------



## Baycode

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Dawnwood-GT-36
> 
> Sounds like a great new iem , supposedly analogue sounding midrange with huge soundstage


 
  
 You're correct my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*First review in head-fi:*
*Dawnwood GT-36 Review*


----------



## mochill

I love them bro, vocals are so breathtaking and emotional, bass is towards subbass with slightly less midbass and treble is flat and smooth.soundstage is grand and big


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> I love them bro, vocals are so breathtaking and emotional, bass is towards subbass with slightly less midbass and treble is flat and smooth.soundstage is grand and big


 
 how does this compare to your sirius on a sirius note


----------



## Baycode

mochill said:


> I love them bro, vocals are so breathtaking and emotional, bass is towards subbass with slightly less midbass and treble is flat and smooth.soundstage is grand and big


 
  
 Well I love them too 
  
 But I feel the opposite way for the bass section. I find midbass more compared to subbass.
  
 For being a sucker of huge soundstage and midrange this earphone checks many boxes for me


----------



## crabdog

@1clearhead you weren't kidding brother. Holy ballz these sound good. IMO these have just raised the bar on what to expect from a budget IEM.


----------



## MuZo2

crabdog said:


> @1clearhead you weren't kidding brother. Holy ballz these sound good. IMO these have just raised the bar on what to expect from a budget IEM.


 
 **** UEs and 4in1 seems to have same drivers, do they same tuning or different?


----------



## crabdog

muzo2 said:


> **** UEs and 4in1 seems to have same drivers, do they same tuning or different?


 
 I don't have the UEs so can't say. 4in1 is impressive for the price though, imo easily better than the A2S.


----------



## petan970

crabdog said:


> muzo2 said:
> 
> 
> > **** UEs and 4in1 seems to have same drivers, do they same tuning or different?
> ...


 
  
 T-Music arrived last week, 1MORE Triple yesterday and three other earphones are on the way. I have to stop! Or maybe I will order 4in1 and then I really really really have to stop.


----------



## SuperMAG

crabdog said:


> I don't have the UEs so can't say. 4in1 is impressive for the price though, imo easily better than the A2S.


 
 please please tell me more, i just need to know if it can gets near the musicmaker tk12/13 or even close to the banned iem in terms of soundstage, clarity and bass so i can pull the trigger, the hck already offered me the discount.
  
 how does it sound like ootb.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

crabdog said:


> I don't have the UEs so can't say. 4in1 is impressive for the price though, imo easily better than the A2S.




 Can you compare against moded hlsx 808?


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> @1clearhead you weren't kidding brother. Holy ballz these sound good. IMO these have just raised the bar on what to expect from a budget IEM.


 
 Definitely a step up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm taking my time putting the review together because it's so hard to write a review to make the unbelievable believable! These are going to kick some a** for months to come!
  
 .....hey? Are those the "no name" wires from the "no name" branded IEM?


----------



## CoiL

Seems I did ok with jumping on 4in1 hype train. They should arrive in about week... I hope so. Ordered from HCK, no idea if my unit has beryllium dynamic driver or not. Someone should find out from sellers if there are different versions on sale.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Seems I did ok with jumping on 4in1 hype train. They should arrive in about week... I hope so. Ordered from HCK, no idea if my unit has beryllium dynamic driver or not. Someone should find out from sellers if there are different versions on sale.


 
  
 I had my Chinese colleague contact **** and they are definitely beryllium DD's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....you're good to go!


----------



## peter123

PMV A-01 MK2 review for those who might be curious about them:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-mk2/reviews/16594


----------



## petan970

crabdog said:


> muzo2 said:
> 
> 
> > **** UEs and 4in1 seems to have same drivers, do they same tuning or different?
> ...


 
  
 Does anybody know why **** 4in1 with silver cable is more expensive than with black or blue cable? Is there some SQ difference or just a color preference?


----------



## Darkestred

supermag said:


> please please tell me more, i just need to know if it can gets near the musicmaker tk12/13 or even close to the banned iem in terms of soundstage, clarity and bass so i can pull the trigger, the hck already offered me the discount.
> 
> how does it sound like ootb.




Cliff notes? Wondering what happened to the tk thread.


----------



## notamethlab

petan970 said:


> Does anybody know why **** 4in1 with silver cable is more expensive than with black or blue cable? Is there some SQ difference or just a color preference?


 It is a thicker and higher quality cable


----------



## Darkestred

notamethlab said:


> It is a thicker and higher quality cable


 
 nvm


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> .....hey? Are those the "no name" wires from the "no name" branded IEM?


 
 Well spotted, they are indeed.


----------



## Darkestred

Want to make sure i am using the correct vendor, please verify.
  
 **** 4in1: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_9999_10062_10063_412_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=a5329d6b-375d-4beb-a3e8-49b475330e56
  
 TFZ fireworks 1s: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-TFZ-SERIES-1S-Fireworks-Live-Version-Brand-New-Cable-Is-Braided-Silver-Plated-Twisted-Wire/32707858089.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_10062_10063_412_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=fa52eef9-b10c-4b14-9b32-3b76f0f4f57f


----------



## kimD

darkestred said:


> Want to make sure i am using the correct vendor, please verify.
> 
> **** 4in1: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_9999_10062_10063_412_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=a5329d6b-375d-4beb-a3e8-49b475330e56
> 
> TFZ fireworks 1s: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-TFZ-SERIES-1S-Fireworks-Live-Version-Brand-New-Cable-Is-Braided-Silver-Plated-Twisted-Wire/32707858089.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10049_10059_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_10062_10063_412_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=fa52eef9-b10c-4b14-9b32-3b76f0f4f57f




TFZ s1s would be very common sound sig, cause without BA tunes together.

4in1 is a hybrid can have more fun of these


----------



## KosanRio

Hey guys I'm looking for cheap IEMs that can do a decent amount of sub-bass and are at least on par with Xioami Piston 3's in terms of audio quality.
 Any suggestions?


----------



## amature101

is **** 4 in 1 better than lza3?


----------



## crabdog

kosanrio said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for cheap IEMs that can do a decent amount of sub-bass and are at least on par with Xioami Piston 3's in terms of audio quality.
> Any suggestions?


 
 **** 4in1


----------



## Lurk650

Needed some multivitamins off Amazon and in order to meet the free one day delivery I ordered the black transparent KZ ATE. They are surprisingly good. Using just stock tips and my LG V10 since I'm at work. I'd put them over the Letv Reverse


----------



## rebbi

Thinking of ordering a pair of Chinese IEM's from Aliexpress.com. I'm wondering: should I have any concerns about credit card fraud in dealing with a Chinese retailer? Has anyone ever had any problems in that regard? 
Thanks.


----------



## crabdog

rebbi said:


> Thinking of ordering a pair of Chinese IEM's from Aliexpress.com. I'm wondering: should I have any concerns about credit card fraud in dealing with a Chinese retailer? Has anyone ever had any problems in that regard?
> Thanks.


 
 As long as your computer is secure and you use a trusted seller you should be fine.


----------



## rebbi

crabdog said:


> As long as your computer is secure and you use a trusted seller you should be fine.




Thank you. That said, is there any reason to avoid the smart phone application that they have?


----------



## crabdog

rebbi said:


> Thank you. That said, is there any reason to avoid the smart phone application that they have?


 
 Same rules apply for the app. With the app you can also often get a lower price.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Same rules apply for the app. With the app you can also often get a lower price.




If such as iPhone, I would trusted iAudiogate only.
The rest not my favor


----------



## MoshiMoshi

What IEM preferably under $50 and easily drivable has made you think WOW? I've tried VE MONK + which just broke sadly, have KZ ZS3 on the way, and have heard other KZ which I liked but was not blown away. I'm looking for clarity mainly, so that it really feels like I'm there.


----------



## crabdog

moshimoshi said:


> What IEM preferably under $50 and easily drivable has made you think WOW? I've tried VE MONK + which just broke sadly, have KZ ZS3 on the way, and have heard other KZ which I liked but was not blown away. I'm looking for clarity mainly, so that it really feels like I'm there.



For clarity I would suggest HLSX 808


----------



## MoshiMoshi

What is your favorite overall?


----------



## 1clearhead

.....My favorite are the crazily insane 4in1's for the price!


----------



## Pastapipo

moshimoshi said:


> What IEM preferably under $50 and easily drivable has made you think WOW? I've tried VE MONK + which just broke sadly, have KZ ZS3 on the way, and have heard other KZ which I liked but was not blown away. I'm looking for clarity mainly, so that it really feels like I'm there.


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> For clarity I would suggest HLSX 808


 
  
 I would most definitely go for the Vivo XE800 when you are looking for clarity.
 The HLSX 808 is good, but I feel that the Vivo is a league ahead of the 808s.


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> I would most definitely go for the Vivo XE800 when you are looking for clarity.
> The HLSX 808 is good, but I feel that the Vivo is a league ahead of the 808s.



I was going to suggest the vivo but haven't heard it myself.


----------



## thanderbird

crabdog said:


> I was going to suggest the vivo but haven't heard it myself.




Man , what about **** 4in1 vs 808 ? What is your verdict ?


----------



## notamethlab

Hey do any of you know of a similar cable that I could buy on Aliexpress?


----------



## Wokei

pastapipo said:


> I would most definitely go for the Vivo XE800 when you are looking for clarity.
> The HLSX 808 is good, but I feel that the Vivo is a league ahead of the 808s.


 
  
 +1000 Vivo EX800 FTW 
  

  
 Its one of the best budget offering now for the current price ...@MoshiMoshi


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> I was going to suggest the vivo but haven't heard it myself.


 
  
 Go get it  It is worth the effort.


----------



## crabdog

thanderbird said:


> Man , what about **** 4in1 vs 808 ? What is your verdict ?


 
 Still early for me to do a proper comparison but they are both very good in their own right although they're tuning is quite different.


----------



## dud3z

Hi Guys,
  
 can anyone suggest China IEMs wich i can rip appart and build my own custom molded iems?
  
 I can't find the earmax er600 on aliexpress... i was reading alot in this thread but every new comment just confuses me even more.
  
 Thx in advance for your help!


----------



## ForceMajeure

Regarding the **** 4in1, though the dynamic driver on the rendered pictures looks like every other clone of the ie80 dd that can be found on taobao...
 Knowing they have a 32ohm impedance at 1khz and assuming they don't use any other resistance in their design. By calculating the impedance with knowles BA wbfk-30042 (124ohm at 1khz) in parallel we should get a dynamic driver that have ~43ohm
  
 a little research and assuming these have a beryllium diaphragm this should be the dynamic driver used inside:
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/528313618205.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.jgTDg0#detail


----------



## burgunder

forcemajeure said:


> Regarding the **** 4in1, though the dynamic driver on the rendered pictures looks like every other clone of the ie80 dd that can be found on taobao...
> Knowing they have a 32ohm impedance at 1khz and assuming they don't use any other resistance in their design. By calculating the impedance with knowles BA wbfk-30042 (124ohm at 1khz) in parallel we should get a dynamic driver that have ~43ohm
> 
> a little research and assuming these have a beryllium diaphragm this should be the dynamic driver used inside:
> ...


 

 Nice detective work!


----------



## John black

wow,it's awesome!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Can anyone compare the vivo xe800 and sender 4in1? How comfortable are they? Also, are there fake vivos because the price varies a lot on aliexpress.


----------



## crabdog

moshimoshi said:


> Can anyone compare the vivo xe800 and sender 4in1? How comfortable are they? Also, are there fake vivos because the price varies a lot on aliexpress.


 
 4in1 is very comfortable. They can be worn cable up or down easily too without needing to reverse sides.


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> 4in1 is very comfortable. They can be worn cable up or down easily too without needing to reverse sides.


 
  


moshimoshi said:


> Can anyone compare the vivo xe800 and sender 4in1? How comfortable are they? Also, are there fake vivos because the price varies a lot on aliexpress.


 

 the <$10 vivos are fake and don't have the moveable metal driver. the >$23 ones from rilpac or original earphones are authentic. the vivo are extremely comfortable and easy to fit--very light


----------



## Pastapipo

moshimoshi said:


> Can anyone compare the vivo xe800 and sender 4in1? How comfortable are they? Also, are there fake vivos because the price varies a lot on aliexpress.


 
  
 I got mine here:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.81.PBFK8KI
  
 They are comfortable. Haven't tried the 4in1. Going to wait for Crabdogs review, since I trust his ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## nhlean96

Anyone got the taobao link of **** 4in1. How is it compared to HLSX-808, which one is more suitable for rock metal gernes ?
@1clearhead have you got any ?


----------



## hakuzen

ordered Vivo XE800 here ($18):
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html
  
 they look exactly the same than those showed in Rillpac and other sellers in AE (Original earphones..), but the price is significantly lower; hope i won't get a white lemmon.. anyway, it's a tiny risk, because all the issues i got in AE were fixed by the sellers gently and quickly.
  
 for example, my defective Tennmak Piano (no bass, after trying everything, tapping the vent holes, using foam tips, and using a better cable): Tony, from Tennmak, is going to send me new drivers quickly and without any problem (consider i reported the issue to him 4-5 months after my order!). will post my impressions when they arrive (forget my old impressions about them, because they were defective units). hope i'll join Piano's enthusiasts now.
  
 another example: HCK sent me regular two **** UE (1DD) instead of **** UEs (1DD+1BA) and HCK UES (2DD), by error (quite unusual, because i received many packages from them, always perfect and fast). i didn't notice the issue because the regular Senfers i received, were sounding quite better than my old regular **** UE. but the difference relied on the cables! (the blue one that i chose with my first regular senfers was not good: avoid it, it's bassy and blurry sound); in fact, i was shocked because couldn't find significant differences between "2DD" and "1DD+1BA" (their cables were good and similar).
 Jim has sent me the right drivers now, very quickly without any problem (consider i reported the issue to him 4-5 months after my initial order!).
  
 so i'm very happy with the customer support from these sellers. haven't got any serious problem in 84 AE orders (more than 200 items); all i found are reasonable people. maybe i was lucky, but guess that finding rotten apples is very rare.
  
 btw, the regular **** UE (1DD), with a decent cable, sound very well for the budget (they are bassy, but good resolution overall and no exaggerated peaks). so i have high expectative on **** UEs (1DD+1BA), which must be very similar (sound wise) to **** 4in1; and the shells are very comfortable in my ears, regardless of their size (bigger but lighter than 4in1's, i guess).


----------



## MuZo2

You should be aware that there are many fakes of XE800 so you should buy only from reputed buyer.


----------



## Pastapipo

hakuzen said:


> ordered Vivo XE800 here ($18):
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html


 
  
 It would be unbelievable if that turns out to be legit. $18 for this kind of SQ is ridiculous.


----------



## hakuzen

muzo2 said:


> You should be aware that there are many fakes of XE800 so you should buy only from reputed buyer.


 

 yup, but Rillpac or Original Earphones (i don't remember which one), for instance, show the bags containing hundreds of vivo xe800. no original box, kind of OEM iem. they claim that you can detect fake vivos because fake nozzles doesn't rotate. Shenzhen XiaoYu Trade's ones seem to rotate.
 i've compared the real photos carefully; Rillpac and Original earphones share similar "real" photos; Shenzhen XiaoYu Trade "real" photos are different, but the look of the iem and bag is identical, and quite different to cheaper (<$10) ones.
 that's why i took the risk (saving $5 or loosing $18, LOL).
 i suspect all these new "original" vivos are a sort of OEM version. would like to read comparisons with older and much more expensive original XE800.


----------



## toddy0191

pastapipo said:


> I got mine here:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.81.PBFK8KI
> 
> ...


 
 I'm seriously going to have to unsubscribe from this thread as I've pulled the trigger on these now too (already ordered the tennmak pro and **** 4 in 1s this month)
  
 I'm about to move house and it's going to be tough to keep my IEM obsession hidden from the boss when we pack.


----------



## audio123

http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/Rose-Aurora-dynamic-driver-earphone?sort=p.price&order=ASC
  
 anyone tried the rose aurora b4?


----------



## Pastapipo

toddy0191 said:


> I'm seriously going to have to unsubscribe from this thread as I've pulled the trigger on these now too (already ordered the tennmak pro and **** 4 in 1s this month)
> 
> I'm about to move house and it's going to be tough to keep my IEM obsession hidden from the boss when we pack.


 

 Haha, the live of a Head-Fi'er; empty wallets and angry wives.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just ordered the **** d2 hybrid, which appears to be easier to drive and to have a more comfortable form factor than the current fotm, the 4in1. does anyone have both?--comparison would be most appreciated


----------



## ForceMajeure

audio123 said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/Rose-Aurora-dynamic-driver-earphone?sort=p.price&order=ASC
> 
> anyone tried the rose aurora b4?


 
 I see those moxpad/oem housing are catching, they are quite confortable
 https://world.taobao.com/item/527425132245.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.aWhTSu#detail
  
 regarding the headphones themselves I have no idea how they sound...


----------



## audio123

forcemajeure said:


> I see those moxpad/oem housing are catching, they are quite confortable
> https://world.taobao.com/item/527425132245.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.aWhTSu#detail
> 
> regarding the headphones themselves I have no idea how they sound...


 

 im really curious how it will sound but can only get after my trinity iems.


----------



## B9Scrambler

forcemajeure said:


> I see those moxpad/oem housing are catching, they are quite confortable
> https://world.taobao.com/item/527425132245.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.aWhTSu#detail
> 
> regarding the headphones themselves I have no idea how they sound...




The Rhapsodio Clipper uses the same housing. Great earphone. A little pricey for what you're getting imo, but the quality of the bass alone is pretty much worth the price of admission.


----------



## ForceMajeure

But you have the sirius? why u need more iems?


----------



## audio123

forcemajeure said:


> But you have the sirius? why u need more iems?


 
 yes i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 gotta catch 'em all


----------



## Saoshyant

@audio123 The only review I remembered reading of those was fairly favorable, but I got the impression there was better for the money.  As it's a Rose IEM, I know I'm tempted to try it myself...  maybe when I finally get around to placing a Taobao order to try some other Rose products.


----------



## ForceMajeure

audio123 said:


> yes i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Now for a "sirius" question, you have so many iems, no chances you actually found your unicorn already?
 What do you miss soundwise? Or are you just looking too get next purchase "rush" fix?


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> @audio123 The only review I remembered reading of those was fairly favorable, but I got the impression there was better for the money.  As it's a Rose IEM, I know I'm tempted to try it myself...  maybe when I finally get around to placing a Taobao order to try some other Rose products.


 

 im concerned it will be severly v shaped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for the headsup mate!


----------



## audio123

forcemajeure said:


> Now for a "sirius" question, you have so many iems, no chances you actually found your unicorn already?
> What do you miss soundwise? Or are you just looking too get next purchase "rush" fix?


 

 its all about exploring new iems and collecting on the way. i have found the sound I crave for but this hobby is interesting to an extent you just wanna try new stuffs.
@B9Scrambler or @mochill can vouch for that.


----------



## Saoshyant

@audio123 You can try to see if there's any useful info here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rose-Aurora-Macromolecule-Dynamic-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-IEMs-With-MMCX-Interface-/381726138458?hash=item58e0a6a05a:g:mnEAAOSwt7ZXpHnT but it's full of colorful language signifying nothing most likely.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> @audio123 You can try to see if there's any useful info here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rose-Aurora-Macromolecule-Dynamic-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-IEMs-With-MMCX-Interface-/381726138458?hash=item58e0a6a05a:g:mnEAAOSwt7ZXpHnT but it's full of colorful language signifying nothing most likely.


 

 yeap u r right.
 thanks mate!
 based on the build quality, for the price, it is considered expensive when u have contender like TFZ


----------



## 1clearhead

moshimoshi said:


> *Can anyone compare the vivo xe800 and sender 4in1*? How comfortable are they? Also, are there fake vivos because the price varies a lot on aliexpress.


 
  
 The XE800 are more compatible with the BK50, while the BK50's are just a little more vivid, but for the XE800's they do everything right for a dynamic of its caliber, which carries plenty of details. The 4in1's, in the other hand, is a little more airy and transparent and is a step-up in comparison.


nhlean96 said:


> Anyone got the taobao link of **** 4in1. How is it compared to HLSX-808, which one is more suitable for rock metal gernes ?
> @1clearhead have you got any ?


 
  
 The 808's does rock metal and guitar or related string instruments nicely, while the 4in1's really do jazz, or violin with nice results, as well.
  
 I'm having a little trouble uploading ****'s taobao link, so please refer to several pages back where the taobao link was added.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Does anyone else have the **** 4in1 and xe800? I'd appreciate a comparison


----------



## smy1

So I ordered the zs3 like a week or 2 ago and no tracking info. I msged the dealer and he said to be patient and wait 2-3 days and I have and no tracking, what should I do?


----------



## bjaardker

Finally got the Vivo XE800.

 Packaging: Plastic Bag...that's it.
 Accessories: 6 silicone tips.
  
 I bought from rilpac or whatever they are, so I'm pretty certain they're real..

 I'd love to give you other impressions, but no matter how I swivel the nozzle, I can't seem to get them in far enough to get a decent seal. Cable down the strain relief and cable push on my anti-tragus. Cable over ear the strain relief pushes on the anti-helix. I have over 15 different pairs of IEMs and the only other time I've had this issue was with the TRNDLabs COAL Organic. https://www.trndlabs.com/product/coal-organic-earbuds/ 

 I'm going to try some tip rolling with foamies and dual flanges later this evening to see if I can work out some sort of shallow seal. Otherwise, these may end up being a failed experiment for me.


----------



## hakuzen

bjaardker said:


> Finally got the Vivo XE800.
> 
> Packaging: Plastic Bag...that's it.
> Accessories: 6 silicone tips.
> ...


 

 adding some spacers to the nozzle, you can get a few milimeters deeper insertion, while keeping the shell shallower, so it does not push on your ear


----------



## hakuzen

something like this:


----------



## Turkleton

crabdog said:


> tfz series 1s fireworks now just $40 on AE




How do they sound? Because damn... do those red ones look oh so sexy!!!


----------



## Lurker258

I love my rock zircons, but does anyone know an IEM that is a step above the zircons while having as much bass as the zircons. I tried TFZ Series 1 but while it definitely has more mid-bass, I found that the sub-bass rumble on the zircons was much stronger. I also tried Maples but to me they lack bass.


----------



## Skullophile

Bear in mind the above impressions come from his friends audio store where he/she did a brief audition of them lol


----------



## loomisjohnson

The t





lurker258 said:


> I love my rock zircons, but does anyone know an IEM that is a step above the zircons while having as much bass as the zircons. I tried TFZ Series 1 but while it definitely has more mid-bass, I found that the sub-bass rumble on the zircons was much stronger. I also tried Maples but to me they lack bass.
> [the tennis dulcimer is superior in every way, bass and crystal clear


----------



## bjaardker

hakuzen said:


> something like this:


 

 Interesting, did you just find rubber bands or something that were the right size, or did you purchase that from somewhere?


----------



## hakuzen

bjaardker said:


> Interesting, did you just find rubber bands or something that were the right size, or did you purchase that from somewhere?


 
 got silicone/rubber o-rings of many sizes to have spares for vape gear (but found many applications afterwards).
 found them cheap (at last, after months of research and trying in ebay and online stores) in fasttech.
 you can find 1mm, 1.5mm tall o-rings there (suitable for acting as separators).
  
 these are silicon 7.8(OD)x5.6(ID)x1(T)mm o-rings (too wide for XE800):
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006772/1886601-silicone-o-ring-seals-for-atomizers-50-pack
  
 but you can access to every sizes from these links, for example:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006430/4616912-rubber-o-ring-seals-for-e-cigarette-50-pack
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006430/4625003-rubber-o-ring-seals-for-e-cigarette-50-pack
  
 Edit:
 if diameter of the nozzle is 4mm, try o-rings with 3-4mm(ID) (5x3x1, for example). if they are tighter, they'll keep quieter when applying pressure from the tip, and they won't go beyond the lip.
 some nozzles have a very narrow lip to mark the limit for the tip; in that cases, you can stack some o-rings from the shell to the lip, so they act like a tougher lip (whenever there are not vent holes in that part, like in the "noname").


----------



## smy1

Does anybody know about the wrz x6?

I am looking something that I can use at the gym. Maybe zircon sports?


----------



## Pastapipo

bjaardker said:


> Interesting, did you just find rubber bands or something that were the right size, or did you purchase that from somewhere?


 
  
 You can also cut off a bit of the 'base' of an old tip. As long as the nozzle is the same size. 
  
 Its unfortunate that they dont fit you in stock configuration, hopefully tip rolling will do the trick. 
 Don't forget to give them a proper burn in.


----------



## kimD

clockwise said:


> I saw Easy earphones selling the 4in1 for cheaper than HCK. Could there be a difference between the two?




Nothing to compare here.
Anyway you can ask the seller do one time offering for you as before you pay by card


----------



## kimD

Last time when have QT5 vs D2 and everyone crazy with these.
Nowadays what's the IEM coming up?


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Last time when have QT5 vs D2 and everyone crazy with these.
> Nowadays what's the IEM coming up?



4in1


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> 4in1




I hope so... Such as Wow factor


----------



## Lurk650

lurker258 said:


> I love my rock zircons, but does anyone know an IEM that is a step above the zircons while having as much bass as the zircons. I tried TFZ Series 1 but while it definitely has more mid-bass, I found that the sub-bass rumble on the zircons was much stronger. I also tried Maples but to me they lack bass.




You are the second person to say that. That is crazy. They have a good amount of bass to me. 

smy1, look into the Alpha and Delta D2. That's what I use


----------



## nhlean96

The price of bulk package XE800 is amazingly low :O Have to buy these quickly before they're gone forever :v
 BTW, retail XE800 price has been cut down to 299 RMB, obviously because of the bulk package version leakage


----------



## 1clearhead

***** 4in1* (by **** AUDIO)
  
 Okay, so finally the **** 4in1 were burned-in for over 100 hours plus and I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point.
  
 Before I start, I would like to say that I have no affiliation and have any business relationship other than the current in-ear earphones I actually bought directly from **** at his taobao store for such a low price.....and “I actually bought two” –piano black and pearl grey!
  
*About the **** 4in1:*
 There are two types, which one can choose from; the piano black or the pearl grey. They come with detachable wires, carry case, tie/shirt clip, and extra ear tips that are all packaged in one nice box. One would think to pay a hefty price to own these, but my purchase came out to be only 228 RMB with free shipping (equivalent to $34 US dollars).
  

  
 The Frequency Response is based according to the SPECS on ****'s homepage website on taobao and other websites that carry similar information:
  
 Sensitivity: 108dB / mW
 Impedance: 32Ω
 Frequency range: 10-350000Hz
 Cable length: 1.2
 Brand: ****
 Model: 4in1
 Wires: Detachable MMCX
 DD: Beryllium
 BA: Knowles 30042
 Color: Piano black and Pearl Grey
  
 Frequency Graph according to ****

  
 You can find them in taobao, aliexpress, or other respected online stores.
 Here are a few links…..
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.SPJIk7&id=536406272968&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.oEP4RB&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10055_10049_10017_10059_10058_10060_9999_10061_10062_10064,searchweb201603_8&btsid=d265f58c-ce1d-40e2-be3c-6911308f591d
  
*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
With "default tips" on the **** 4in1’s:
 The 4in1’s produce a mildly V-shaped signature that is sure to please with a nice sub-bass impact and a very open and clean mid to high-end treble response that emanates even micro-details.
  
With "secondary tips" provided by **** for the 4in1’s: 
 The sound signature is more balanced with better vocals and midrange while maintaining excellent clarity throughout the overall range.
  

  
*TUNING:*
 According to **** these are tuned to play with hi-end resolution and acoustics and by far they seem to portray that factor. The sound quality itself, definitely seem to sound way beyond their price point and then some.
  
*BUILD QUALITY:*
 To my surprise, the 4in1’s seems to be built like a tank of armor. On pictures they seem small and compact, but in reality they are a little heavy and slightly bigger. For me, the tank-like armor with the little added weight makes them feel like I spent a lot of money on them. A BIG plus, if you ask me! For others that are sport enthusiast, the weight might be a little more trouble-some for jogging, outdoor sports, or even the gym. So, I’d say use these according to what best fits your needs.
  
*REVIEW CONTENT:*
 The review will consist of the **** 4in1, HLSX-BK50 and HLSX-808 with other quick comparisons that include the AKG K3003, K3003 by **** and the DUNU DN2000, as well. On my review, we’re going to focus on 3 hybrids plus other quick comparisons as mentioned above. So, keep in mind, it’s all about preferences. We’re talking about (1) **** 4in1 with default and with secondary tips provided by ****, (2) HLSX-BK50 with small AUVIO silicone tips with the red inner bore, (3) and HLSX-808 mod version as instructed by the one they call MOD MAN -'CoiL'.
  

  
***** 4in1  *VS*  HLSX-BK50  *VS*  HLSX-808:*
  
*BASS:*
 The bass on the **** 4in1 has got to be some of the best in the market, but not just for quantity, but for the quality and the detail within. The beryllium DD’s probably makes a good emphasis of great bass without sacrificing clarity. They are just beautifully detailed with bass, especially sub-bass. So far, these are my favorite in this area. Now, with the BK50 the bass is sweet, but smoother and with plenty of sub-bass when called for. The 808's has more of a bass to mid-bass that compliments very well with the crisp details it provides on the rest of its sound signature.
  
*MIDRANGE:*
 The BK50 really shines in this area for both male and especially the female artist, which sounds realistic and refreshing and can really entertain our ears to a full vocal type concert with breathe taking accuracy. For the 4in1’s, the midrange is clear and detailed for both male and female and has great transparency, but not as forward as the BK50, but details are there and consistent, which is a big plus. While, with the 808 (mods) it adds a crisp signature where guitar plucking never sounded so good and vocals for the male artist are nicely emphasized!
  
*TREBLE:*
 With details and micro-details and not just bass alone is where the 4in1 reigns once again. It does very well maintaining plenty of details on top all the way down towards midrange vocal range that gives a luscious, but brilliant response in which you’ll never miss a “chime”. They do very well in maintaining transparency without ever intruding a harsh and sibilant signature -wow! Now, with the BK50, I can pick-up brilliant details and I can even pick-up micro-details at times while still having a smooth and open atmospheric sound signature. The 808 (mods) carries clean and clear treble with crisp hi-end details for those that like a little sizzle in their signature.
  
*SOUNDSTAGE:*
 The BK50 has a very wide soundstage with precision, accuracy and plenty of details. They are well balanced with a slight emphasis in sub-bass and vocals giving you great resolution throughout the whole spectrum. They can put on smile on any one that’s interested in their signature and style and even the most enthusiast audio junkie, for that matter. While, with the 4in1’s, they are just as good and do better with instrument separation with plenty of detail, imaging, clarity, and great depth, for that matter. What I get from the 808 (mods) is a close combination of both discriptive signatures following closely by a hair behind both the BK50 and the 4in1’s and leaning towards a crisp-like signature with great emphasis on acoustical music that personally I enjoy for hours at a time.
  
*OTHER COMPARISONS:*
  
*Comparisons with AKG K3003, K3003 by ****, and DUNU DN2000:*
 Clarity is on par with the AKG K3003, K3003 by ****, and DUNU DN2000, but bass, especially sub-bass notes on the 4in1 are slightly better, better detailed with greater depth. The upper midrange and treble are more transparent and less harsh and sibilant than all three and performs micro-details effortlessly. Notably, the lower midrange on the 4in1’s seems to sound less congested, especially when the music gets too busy with different instruments -A BIG plus! And finally, the advantage the 4in1 has over all three are the detachable wires, which one can replace, enhance, or even stash away for safe keeping!
  
*FINAL ANALYSIS:*
 Finally, I would like to say that **** did a great job putting these together for the budget seeking consumer like you and I. These would have been the perfect IEM for that perfect low price, but he missed out in one thing for those that crave for perfection. He did not add any tuning nozzles to these, therefore, relying on tip-swapping for added bass, midrange, or treble is more in anyone’s preference, to say the least.
  
*CONCLUSION:*
 In this latest review, this is how it currently stands with the **** being my current favorite slightly over the BK50’s and the 808's thereafter.....
  
*FROM FAVORITE TO LEAST:*
 **** 4in1 (default tips/secondary tips)
 HLSX-BK50 (with aftermarket small AUVIO silicone tips with red inner bore)
 HLSX-808 (mod)
*Thank you note:  *





 Special thanks go to ‘crabdog’ for this incredible find! I was able to stop two purchases that would have set me back some change!
 And, another special thanks goes to “MOD MAN” –‘CoiL’ for the enhancement of my 808’s, which I treasure even more today!
  
  
 This review is according to my preference and ears. Others may differ or be opinionated. So, it’s okay to hear different. That’s what makes us unique, that’s what makes us individuals, that’s what makes us human. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 -1clearhead


----------



## crabdog

@1clearhead darn, now you made me wish I bought with cable because I missed out on the box and other accessories. Still very happy with my purchase though.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> @1clearhead darn, now you made me wish I bought with cable because I missed out on the box and other accessories. Still very happy with my purchase though.


 
  
 Yea, the wires are pretty good after all. Using them for over a week now and I didn't get any noise distortion. They turned out to be okay.
  
 Man, I would really like to know how did they compare with, you know.....the IEM that went to the dark side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least "PM" me, but don't mention the name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just curious!


----------



## slowpickr

AKG K3003 = $750, DN2000 = $250, 4in1 = $29 BUT 4in1 is better in most every aspect? This has to be the deal of the century.


----------



## nehcrow

slowpickr said:


> AKG K3003 = $750, DN2000 = $250, 4in1 = $29 BUT 4in1 is better in most every aspect? This has to be the deal of the century.


 
 Take his opinions with a grain of salt.


----------



## thanderbird

1clearhead said:


> Clearhead , how do I wake up the bass on Isk HD 9999 ? the Xduoo X3 is enough? In my notebook not cool the wheel Isk , the sound is very low and thin.


----------



## hakuzen

muzo2 said:


> You should be aware that there are many fakes of XE800 so you should buy only from reputed buyer.


 


pastapipo said:


> It would be unbelievable if that turns out to be legit. $18 for this kind of SQ is ridiculous.


 
 i've just ordered another set from http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html
 $18. talked to the seller, and now i'm almost absolutely sure his original source is the same than rillpac or original earphones.
  
 if SQ is like you all mentioned, it's a bargain for those seeking a neutral clear cheap iem. however, i guess these iem will die via cable connection to the shell; strain reliefs seem to be too small.


----------



## slowpickr

nehcrow said:


> Take his opinions with a grain of salt.


 
  
 Well, there was some sarcasm behind my post.  Started to ask if they trounced the Senn HD800 but wanted to be nice lol.


----------



## kalo86

Does the **** 4in1 IEM need a dedicated AMP? Thanks


----------



## MuZo2

kalo86 said:


> Does the **** 4in1 IEM need a dedicated AMP? Thanks


 

 Yes dedicated amp and dac with hardware eq, crossfeed and filters built in.


----------



## crabdog

kalo86 said:


> Does the **** 4in1 IEM need a dedicated AMP? Thanks


 
 Muzoz is joking lol.
  
 4in1 works fine with DAP and smartphone


----------



## kalo86

Ok, good then! Thanks for the answer


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> Muzoz is joking lol.
> 
> 4in1 works fine with DAP and smartphone


 

 carabby, thank you for excellent review. do you have the **** d2 as well for comparison?


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> carabby, thank you for excellent review. do you have the **** d2 as well for comparison?


 
 What review?  and no, unfortunately I don't have the **** d2


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> What review?  and no, unfortunately I don't have the **** d2


 

 sorry--gave you credit for 1clearhead's handywork............


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> sorry--gave you credit for 1clearhead's handywork............


 
 I would have done a review but it's been done already  They are really good though seriously.


----------



## Saoshyant

@crabdog Another review is always helpful as it allows for varying opinions to help identify normal characteristics as well as outliers based on personal differences.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> @crabdog Another review is always helpful as it allows for varying opinions to help identify normal characteristics as well as outliers based on personal differences.


 
 I might get around to it but I've got several reviews that I'm working on already. I pretty much agree with what 1clearhead says though.


----------



## audio123

i would wholeheartedly recommend lza2s for those who loves female vocals.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> i would wholeheartedly recommend lza2s for those who loves female vocals.




i think I needed too


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> i think I needed too


I think I should stop following this thread...


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> I think I should stop following this thread...




Haha you should poisoning too.
I have antibiotics as well


----------



## Saoshyant

mltkshhbt said:


> I think I should stop following this thread...


 
 From personal experience, my only recommendation is to take a break from Head-Fi.  When you're not looking at multiple interesting new IEMs, headphones, Daps, Amps, Dacs, Etc every day you're not as driven to buy stuff and just enjoy what you already have.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

saoshyant said:


> From personal experience, my only recommendation is to take a break from Head-Fi.  When you're not looking at multiple interesting new IEMs, headphones, Daps, Amps, Dacs, Etc every day you're not as driven to buy stuff and just enjoy what you already have.


Agreed!


----------



## Saoshyant

I think I'm getting about to my break point, which the last one I think was close to a year.  I know I'd like a dap with balanced out sometime soon, and might try a few more inexpensive IEMs, like possibly the **** 4in1, most likely picking up an inexpensive balanced cable for it if I do, too.  I have my current end-game headphone and IEM, as well as earbud, as well as dac/amp, so just a piece or two to go before I have everything I could want.  Then I just take off for awhile and come back after a long break and see what's new.
  
 On a more related note, considering how awesome the Chinese/Asian market is with various differing types of earphones and other things, is anyone aware of any promising earclips?  I know there's always the Yuin earclips, assuming those are still acquirable, but I'm curious if anything else has come up, or if it's truly a dead format for this hobby.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

saoshyant said:


> I think I'm getting about to my break point, which the last one I think was close to a year.  I know I'd like a dap with balanced out sometime soon, and might try a few more inexpensive IEMs, like possibly the **** 4in1, most likely picking up an inexpensive balanced cable for it if I do, too.  I have my current end-game headphone and IEM, as well as earbud, as well as dac/amp, so just a piece or two to go before I have everything I could want.  Then I just take off for awhile and come back after a long break and see what's new.


It's easier to adopt this approach if we hold on a little longer on what we already possessed, and make the best out of it, having known this so call "hobby" it's all about money!


----------



## kimD

5BA less than $180 USD
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/yauY3EB3


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> 5BA less than $180 USD
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/yauY3EB3


 
 Ha funny I was just about to post that! Looks really nice.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Ha funny I was just about to post that! Looks really nice.




If wanna play around more musicals should consider this.
IMO bass wise would be after having it then feedback later.
Also much affordable than Rose


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> If wanna play around more musicals should consider this.
> IMO bass wise would be after having it then feedback later.
> Also much affordable than Rose


 
 Ya but AK earphone still untested here at headfi.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Ya but AK earphone still untested here at headfi.




I'd had bought one AK custom 2+1 black colour one.
Still pending for status update yet, just stuck at half way.
I hope it can having on hand soon


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Is the Rose thread dying off? I need some inputs on BR5...


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> I think I'm getting about to my break point, which the last one I think was close to a year.  I know I'd like a dap with balanced out sometime soon, and might try a few more inexpensive IEMs, like possibly the **** 4in1, most likely picking up an inexpensive balanced cable for it if I do, too.  I have my current end-game headphone and IEM, as well as earbud, as well as dac/amp, so just a piece or two to go before I have everything I could want.  Then I just take off for awhile and come back after a long break and see what's new.
> 
> On a more related note, considering how awesome the Chinese/Asian market is with various differing types of earphones and other things, is anyone aware of any promising earclips?  I know there's always the Yuin earclips, assuming those are still acquirable, but I'm curious if anything else has come up, or if it's truly a dead format for this hobby.


 
 Which are your endgame headphones, IEM and earbuds?


----------



## Saoshyant

Apparently I am a lover of Sennheiser, because for me those are the HD700 and IE800.  For the earbud, I love my Rose Mojito.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

saoshyant said:


> Apparently I am a lover of Sennheiser, because for me those are the HD700 and IE800.  For the earbud, I love my Rose Mojito.


Do you find the mojito on the bright side? The seller recommends br5 as it's specifically designed for vocal which is what am looking for.


----------



## Saoshyant

@MLTKSHHBT I can see how it'd be too bright for some, but I'm not treble sensitive, so I'm not a good judge.  For earbuds there are several really impressive vocal-based options, but I'm unfortunately not all that aware of the decent vocal-based IEMs.  The Rose Pudding is fairly decent for vocals, but is outshined by more vocal-focused earbuds like the Shozy Cygnus or Crow Audio Signature Edition.  At least to me, I don't get as lifelike a presentation of female vocals compared to those two, but it is not veiled which can be fairly common these days for mids due to the preference by many for a more V shaped presentation.  Then again, this is also a $300+ IEM, so I'd hope the vocals wouldn't suffer unless of course the goal of the tuning was to produce something quite V shaped.


----------



## 1clearhead

thanderbird said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Clearhead , how do I wake up the bass on Isk HD 9999 ? the Xduoo X3 is enough? In my notebook not cool the wheel Isk , the sound is very low and thin.


 
  
 Make sure you have the thicker pads on place and use the straight cables instead of the curled ones. The straight cables are the ones made for professional use and enhances the bass/sub-bass region.


----------



## audio123

anyone tried rose br5? 5 ba drivers


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> anyone tried rose br5? 5 ba drivers


 

 BR5 is different than BA5?
  


klove4252 said:


> I'm really enjoying the Pudding. The Ba5 has grown on me as well. Overall, I am very happy with these Rose products. The Ba5 sounds best out of the mojo IMO. It produces a very smooth sound, and it opens it up a bit.


 


klove4252 said:


> I feel the LCD-2 mids are warmer. I haven't listened to them recently though so I can't do a direct comparison. For the BA5, I feel the mids are slightly warm and the bass is flat. Female voice is highlighted slightly more than male, but overall vocals are highlighted. I prefer listening to slower acoustic or pop music with these than any other genres.


----------



## audio123

Isnt it rose br5 ?


----------



## robervaul

@1clearhead @CoiL How is the MOD MAN in hlsx-808 ?


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> moshimoshi said:
> 
> 
> > *Can anyone compare the vivo xe800 and sender 4in1*? How comfortable are they? Also, are there fake vivos because the price varies a lot on aliexpress.
> ...


 
 Quote:


1clearhead said:


> ***** 4in1* (by **** AUDIO)
> 
> Okay, so finally the **** 4in1 were burned-in for over 100 hours plus and I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point.
> 
> ...


 
 Great impressions and information for budget-gear fans! Thanks a lot! Hopefully my **** 4in1 and Magaosi BK50 will arrive very soon (4in1 should be closer).


----------



## Ewen

notamethlab said:


> yes it is definitely a great budget DAP. And it makes for a very compact and great sounding rig when paired with the XQ-10


 

 How do these iems sound?
 That's the 1 DD + 3 BAs from AE?


----------



## Ewen

kimd said:


> 5BA less than $180 USD
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/yauY3EB3


 

 Waiting for your feedback on some AK iem, just added these to my wishlist, thanks ( or not  ).


----------



## Ewen

peter123 said:


> PMV A-01 MK2 review for those who might be curious about them:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-mk2/reviews/16594


 

 I have the A01 and my only problem sonically is a 3 kHz peak, do the mk2 sound the same around this frequency?


----------



## Temple

About to place my order for the 4in1 and wanted to see if people have tried both the black or blue cable and if they noticed any sound quality difference?


----------



## ncristia

Ordered **** 4in1 with MMCX cable. Easy earphones says with MMCX cable. But I just noticed under my order it says Silver no cable. I tried contacting but have not heard back yet. What should I expect?


----------



## Lurk650

ncristia said:


> Ordered **** 4in1 with MMCX cable. Easy earphones says with MMCX cable. But I just noticed under my order it says Silver no cable. I tried contacting but have not heard back yet. What should I expect?




That seller is banned from discussion on this forum

Understand it is 3am in China and sellers won't respond til it's their work time.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Well I just popped for the Shanling M5 Player. Hope I made the correct choice. I had it narrowed down to the Cayin N5, Opus #1, Ibasso 90, and Aune M2 Pro. What swayed me between the Aune and the Shanling was the UI. My understanding is they are quite comparable Sound Qualty-wise, with the edge maybe going to the Aune.

 TWIN


----------



## kimD

ewen said:


> I have the A01 and my only problem sonically is a 3 kHz peak, do the mk2 sound the same around this frequency?




This case same as my previous Rose no7.


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> @1clearhead @CoiL How is the MOD MAN in hlsx-808 ?


 
  
 It is definitely a step-up! It enhances the midrange/vocals and entire soundstage and does a great job controlling the bass. It's simple, basic, and it really works!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


coil said:


> Great impressions and information for budget-gear fans! Thanks a lot! Hopefully my **** 4in1 and Magaosi BK50 will arrive very soon (4in1 should be closer).


 
 Thanks! I'm sure you can find the right tips and make the best out of the 4in1's. They're keepers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





temple said:


> About to place my order for the 4in1 and wanted to see if people have tried both the black or blue cable and if they noticed any sound quality difference?


 
  
 The clear/white are the same as the blue ones in quality and slightly better than the black. .....Hope this helps.


ncristia said:


> Ordered **** 4in1 with MMCX cable. Easy earphones says with MMCX cable. But I just noticed under my order it says Silver no cable. I tried contacting but have not heard back yet. What should I expect?


 
 Head-fi banned him for our safety and protection and lack of trust.....It'll be wise to shop elsewhere.


----------



## tripside

@1clearhead any cable with mic that you'd recommend to go with **** 4 in 1?


----------



## 93EXCivic

lurk650 said:


> That seller is banned from discussion on this forum


 
 What happened to get the seller banned? I must have missed it.


----------



## 1clearhead

tripside said:


> @1clearhead any cable with mic that you'd recommend to go with **** 4 in 1?


 
  
 Here are some I found just now.....and there are other links within each thread.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.74.bdjAvY&id=526428532232&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-separate-super-bass-earpieces-microphone-in-ear-DIY-headphone-sport-earphones-with-waterproof-and-sweatproof/32700406576.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.29.mZnaaa&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10055_10049_10017_10059_10058_10060_9999_10061_10062_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=1facaa22-ccdf-418f-b536-f594c4010b86
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-for-Shure-SE215-SE846-SE535-UE900-Headset-Audio/32707286906.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.64.AU7U4Z&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10055_10049_10017_10059_10058_10060_9999_10061_10062_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=794ba9ce-df41-4398-b336-971af5c87a1c


----------



## 1clearhead

93excivic said:


> What happened to get the seller banned? I must have missed it.


 

 According to head-fi, cannot be trusted and other issues that accord that goes against policy and rules.


----------



## thanderbird

1clearhead said:


> Make sure you have the thicker pads on place and use the straight cables instead of the curled ones. The straight cables are the ones made for professional use and enhances the bass/sub-bass region.


tks man


----------



## vapman

I would like to know if any one has both the 4 in 1 and the Musicmaker TK13/TO12. I am interested in  the 4 in 1 but not if it doesn't have killer bass.


----------



## thanderbird

vapman said:


> I would like to know if any one has both the 4 in 1 and the Musicmaker TK13/TO12. I am interested in  the 4 in 1 but not if it doesn't have killer bass.



Both are coming . I get Tk13 next week , already 4in1 should take a month to arrive. When I inform them.


----------



## vapman

thanderbird said:


> Both are coming . I get Tk13 next week , already 4in1 should take a month to arrive. When I inform them.


 

 awesome man, i will be sure to watch the thread and make sure i don't miss your thoughts on them


----------



## slowpickr

vapman said:


> I would like to know if any one has both the 4 in 1 and the Musicmaker TK13/TO12. I am interested in  the 4 in 1 but not if it doesn't have killer bass.




Hey vapman, didn't you take the TO12 off your recommended basshead list? Just curious why?


----------



## vapman

slowpickr said:


> Hey vapman, didn't you take the TO12 off your recommended basshead list? Just curious why?


 

 After I took it off my list I think sellers realized they were causing too much confusion by calling it TK13 when it was actually  called TO12. I did not want to divert business to those who had chosen to title it the TK13 over those who called it the TO12.
  
 When I bought my set I was told by the seller there was a tuneable bass port and open back design. I put them in my ears and was happy with the bass off the bat but the more I listened the less impressed I was. Eventually tore the grilles off the back to find out they were glued on to make it look like they were open when they weren't. I noticed they sounded too stuffy and tried to see how open the vents were... well there were none.
  
 I can not prove this but I do not believe it has 2 BA's either. If it does, it really does not sound like it. I think it is a single DD and single BA.  I could be wrong. *Edit: The reason I said this isn't "just because" - *I found the exact shell this IEM uses on aliexpress as a DIY shell, I will link it up when I find it again, but it had a lot less hollow space than you would assume, and I am _assuming_ because the shells look the same from the outside, that they are. I have also owned many 2 BA + 1DD and 1BA + 1DD IEMs and can tell the difference fairly easily. so if TO12 has 2 BA's, i'm going to say they are not as well tuned to each other than they could be.
  
 It's the opposite effect of the KZ ZS3. The ZS3 i put in and was like "well this is okay but not amazing" and after a few hours of listening I am truly impressed. With the TO12 I was really impressed at first and then after a few hours of listening found it couldn't keep impressing me, and then the shape of it started to hurt my ears.
  
 I'll rec the ZS3 over the TO12 any day.


----------



## Zuetsu

vapman said:


> After I took it off my list I think sellers realized they were causing too much confusion by calling it TK13 when it was actually  called TO12. I did not want to divert business to those who had chosen to title it the TK13 over those who called it the TO12.
> 
> When I bought my set I was told by the seller there was a tuneable bass port and open back design. I put them in my ears and was happy with the bass off the bat but the more I listened the less impressed I was. Eventually tore the grilles off the back to find out they were glued on to make it look like they were open when they weren't. I noticed they sounded too stuffy and tried to see how open the vents were... well there were none.
> 
> ...


 
 If you like ZS3, you should try some TFZ's they are really amazing, especially the bass is good on them. I have 1 and 5, 1 has good hitting bass and the series 5 has amazing sub-bass, I prefer them over the ZS3. If you are a basshead you should also try HLSX 808 with back vents fully pierced.


----------



## vapman

zuetsu said:


> If you like ZS3, you should try some TFZ's they are really amazing, especially the bass is good on them. I have 1 and 5, 1 has good hitting bass and the series 5 has amazing sub-bass, I prefer them over the ZS3. If you are a basshead you should also try HLSX 808 with back vents fully pierced.


 

 I have seen the TFZs for sale but never read a review of them yet. I'll check them out since you recommened them.
  
 The HLSX 808 is not a bad IEM but it did not have nearly enough bass for me and I found it lacking in soundstage


----------



## Lurk650

I have over 350 hrs on my T012. Idk why you would questkon the number of drivers unless you actually open them. Seems pointless. I don't hear stuffy at all, tame highs give the impression of mid being forward a bit. We all hear differently though

Suit yourself on not trusting Easy. Just know that he was banned for some questionable tactics concerning this site to get sales but I've never questioned me buying from him and haven't heard of anyone else having issues buying from him.


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> I have over 350 hrs on my T012. Idk why you would questkon the number of drivers unless you actually open them. Seems pointless. I don't hear stuffy at all, tame highs give the impression of mid being forward a bit. We all hear differently though
> 
> Suit yourself on not trusting Easy. Just know that he was banned for some questionable tactics concerning this site to get sales but I've never questioned me buying from him and haven't heard of anyone else having issues buying from him.




Friend , I bought the tk13 ​​, but he did not come yet . I would like to have more information about them , especially as they are in relation to other items in your collection .


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> Friend , I bought the tk13 ​​, but he did not come yet . I would like to have more information about them , especially as they are in relation to other items in your collection .




Enjoy it for what it is. It's a smooth and refined IEM that fits most of not all genres. MM makes solid gear. I've had the TK12 but sold to upgrade to the 13. I also own the TK FengYin, their wood IEM which is about $20. Love it. I have their new woody the TKH1 on the way, it's about $40. I have a feeling it's to compete with the Shozy Zero. I am borrowing TwinACStacks Shockwave 3 and they are amazingly well done. I did have the MusicMaker TK71, I retuned it bc their was a minor issue with it having a weird airy scratching noise on certain songs. Not sure if tuning or defective, Twin said he briefly heard it on his pair but switched to different tips and it went away. No dice for me. When I didn't hear it they were very good. 

For my personal IEM collection you can see my sig or profile. I put the 13 as my second favorite


----------



## audio123

very beautiful iem


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> very beautiful iem




But I prefer Hybrid an over these


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

lurk650 said:


> I have over 350 hrs on my T012. Idk why you would questkon the number of drivers unless you actually open them. Seems pointless. I don't hear stuffy at all, tame highs give the impression of mid being forward a bit. We all hear differently though
> 
> Suit yourself on not trusting Easy. Just know that he was banned for some questionable tactics concerning this site to get sales but I've never questioned me buying from him and haven't heard of anyone else having issues buying from him.


+1! I'm quite happy with it's performance for that price.


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> Enjoy it for what it is. It's a smooth and refined IEM that fits most of not all genres. MM makes solid gear. I've had the TK12 but sold to upgrade to the 13. I also own the TK FengYin, their wood IEM which is about $20. Love it. I have their new woody the TKH1 on the way, it's about $40. I have a feeling it's to compete with the Shozy Zero. I am borrowing TwinACStacks Shockwave 3 and they are amazingly well done. I did have the MusicMaker TK71, I retuned it bc their was a minor issue with it having a weird airy scratching noise on certain songs. Not sure if tuning or defective, Twin said he briefly heard it on his pair but switched to different tips and it went away. No dice for me. When I didn't hear it they were very good.
> 
> For my personal IEM collection you can see my sig or profile. I put the 13 as my second favorite




thanks for the information . Your first iem list , how they compare sw3 ?


----------



## ariesq

thanderbird said:


> thanks for the information . Your first iem list , how they compare sw3 ?




I'm also interested in your opinion of the sw3 against your top 3 IEM.


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> But I prefer Hybrid an over these


 

 u will be surprised. this is one of a kind dynamic


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

@Thanderbird
Friend , I bought the tk13 ​​, but he did not come yet . I would like to have more information about them , especially as they are in relation to other items in your collection .[/quote]You won't be disappointed! I have another item which is almost 3X more costly than TK13, but now I end up spending most of the time on TK13 for easy listening!


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> u will be surprised. this is one of a kind dynamic




Same performance like Dita?
Then I buy


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

audio123 said:


> u will be surprised. this is one of a kind dynamic


Are you also asking about the Rose BA5? I'm seriously considering this one, but worried if it will be "less fun(dynamic)" than a hybrid say Cappuccino...


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Same performance like Dita?
> Then I buy


 
 its close. im not kidding. this may well be the best dynamic iem i have ever tried.
 it may not have the extension of dita truth or the response of ie800 or warmth of galaxy or the bass of lyra or the imaging of p1 but it packs all in one.
 truly an outstanding product in the simgot en700.


mltkshhbt said:


> Are you also asking about the Rose BA5? I'm seriously considering this one, but worried if it will be "less fun(dynamic)" than a hybrid say Cappuccino...


 
 yes im considering the ba5. unsure if i should go for it. merely scared of the overpowering bass present in iem like heir 5.


----------



## rebbi

lurk650 said:


> Enjoy it for what it is. It's a smooth and refined IEM that fits most of not all genres. MM makes solid gear. I've had the TK12 but sold to upgrade to the 13. I also own the TK FengYin, their wood IEM which is about $20. Love it. I have their new woody the TKH1 on the way, it's about $40. I have a feeling it's to compete with the Shozy Zero. I am borrowing TwinACStacks Shockwave 3 and they are amazingly well done. I did have the MusicMaker TK71, I retuned it bc their was a minor issue with it having a weird airy scratching noise on certain songs. Not sure if tuning or defective, Twin said he briefly heard it on his pair but switched to different tips and it went away. No dice for me. When I didn't hear it they were very good.
> 
> For my personal IEM collection you can see my sig or profile. I put the 13 as my second favorite


 

 Thank you for the comments on the Shockwave III and MM in general. I'm seriously drawn to the Shockwave III, even though it's rather expensive as Chinese "DIY" IEM's go. I may take the plunge. Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

rebbi said:


> Thank you for the comments on the Shockwave III and MM in general. I'm seriously drawn to the Shockwave III, even though it's rather expensive as Chinese "DIY" IEM's go. I may take the plunge. Thanks!




Twin burned his pair in for over 350 hrs then add on a ton of play time. Gonna suck when I have to ship his back. Still need to do my review of them.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

@audio123
The impression of a member from Rose thread is that the BA5 has very smooth sound on female vocal.


----------



## audio123

mltkshhbt said:


> @audio123
> The impression of a member from Rose thread is that the BA5 has very smooth sound on female vocal.


 

 is it possible if u link me to the thread as i cant find thanks!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

@audio123
Here you are!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/435


----------



## audio123

mltkshhbt said:


> @audio123
> Here you are!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/435


appreciate it mate. Cheers.


----------



## thanderbird

mltkshhbt said:


> @Thanderbird
> Friend , I bought the tk13 ​​, but he did not come yet . I would like to have more information about them , especially as they are in relation to other items in your collection .


You won't be disappointed! I have another item which is almost 3X more costly than TK13, but now I end up spending most of the time on TK13 for easy listening![/quote]

Great..LoL


----------



## RedJohn456

.


----------



## vapman

►


----------



## Pastapipo

You cannot recycle full bottles of beer


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

vapman said:


> After I took it off my list I think sellers realized they were causing too much confusion by calling it TK13 when it was actually  called TO12. I did not want to divert business to those who had chosen to title it the TK13 over those who called it the TO12.


It should not be an issue anymore! Musicmaker taobao has amended their listing as TK13(T012).


----------



## RedJohn456

.


----------



## notamethlab

ewen said:


> How do these iems sound?
> That's the 1 DD + 3 BAs from AE?


 yes, regarding sound the best I can do is compare them to the TK12 (various reviews on here). Right off the bat the 3+1 are less bassy than the TK12. There's a lot more instrument separation on the 3+1. To put it simply I'd say the 3+1 are a more refined and less bassier TK12. Also the cable is amazing


----------



## Vidal

Mine should be arriving soon, can't wait


----------



## Gracesheng

If you are looking for a  headphone with special design for the entry-level, Mixcder Ghost is a good choice,with excellent sound, long lasting battery life, as well as the Bluetooth Range.
  
*Someone wrote:*
  
A solid "fashion" set of headphone. However do not let the fashion fool you, these pack excellent base and clear highs.
I did feel like the mids were over-amplified but with a quick EQ adjustment, I was good to go.
The #1 feature of these though are the comfort! The ear covers are as soft and comfortable as a pillow. The headband is also well padded resulting in an extremely comfortable headset even over long periods. I think the range of motion of the ear muffs had something to do with the comfort level as well. They can actually pivot for comfort (and to collapse).
The battery life is fantastic, listed at 20 hours but in actual testing lasted 21.2 hours. Rarely does anything exceed the claim on the box.
Overall these are an enjoyable set pf headphones (even if they don;t fit my personal style). They are EXTREMELY comfortable, offer great bass, good treble, and have all the options you would expect of a good set of wireless headphones. 
  

  
*Mixcder Ghost: *
  
*USA*:
   Code：YFOY9RSO


 Pro Price: $39.99 ( $9 Off )  


*UK*:
 CodeCOQSIY8C
  Pro Price: £26.34( 15% Off ) 


*Canada*:
 Code: R5FDEH9J  
  Pro Price: CND$35.24 ( $12 Off )
  

*Spin:* 
 Code : W93PNEBY ,
 Promotion price: €35.99, (10% Off  )
  
*Japan: *
  Code: 8E839OOG 
 Promotion Price:   ￥2,999

  (

        ￥    1000 Off )


----------



## anticute

gracesheng said:


> If you are looking for a  headphone with special design for the entry-level, Mixcder Ghost is a good choice,with excellent sound, long lasting battery life, as well as the Bluetooth Range.
> 
> *Someone wrote:*
> 
> ...


 

 Special design is not saying too much..


----------



## Gosod

gracesheng said:


> If you are looking for a  headphone with special design for the entry-level, Mixcder Ghost is a good choice,with excellent sound, long lasting battery life, as well as the Bluetooth Range.
> 
> *Someone wrote:*
> 
> ...


 
looks beautiful!


----------



## Gracesheng

Yeah it's also with APT-X


----------



## Gosod

in form they are similar to the Sennheiser hd series!


----------



## Hisoundfi

There are some parts from China, I think...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-phantom-sabre/reviews/16614


----------



## Pastapipo

hisoundfi said:


> There are some parts from China, I think...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-phantom-sabre/reviews/16614




Shameless advertising. I like it!


----------



## goodluck4u

Rock Y1 might be UiiSii C200.


----------



## Saoshyant

@vapman I concur that the ZS3 is an oddly enjoyable IEM.  The vocals are more clear than I would have expected given it's budget bassy nature.  It's inexpensive, has great design, a detachable cable, ample bass if that's what you're after, and the vocals are strong enough to not get lost in them.  I wonder if there's a competitive basshead IEM at it's price range.  And while I know it's not the same comparing it to a full sized headphone, I'd pick up the ZS3 before I'd use my XB500, although I wish I had gotten my hands on the higher end models.


----------



## Zuetsu

vapman said:


> I have seen the TFZs for sale but never read a review of them yet. I'll check them out since you recommened them.
> 
> The HLSX 808 is not a bad IEM but it did not have nearly enough bass for me and I found it lacking in soundstage


 
 TFZ Series 3 are currently on Massdrop


----------



## thanderbird

saoshyant said:


> @vapman
> I concur that the ZS3 is an oddly enjoyable IEM.  The vocals are more clear than I would have expected given it's budget bassy nature.  It's inexpensive, has great design, a detachable cable, ample bass if that's what you're after, and the vocals are strong enough to not get lost in them.  I wonder if there's a competitive basshead IEM at it's price range.  And while I know it's not the same comparing it to a full sized headphone, I'd pick up the ZS3 before I'd use my XB500, although I wish I had gotten my hands on the higher end models.




New **** 4in1...LoL


----------



## robervaul

I agree +1000 with U.
 Thank you very much @1clearhead


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hee hee! This is what I'm talking about. A micro-driver at it's most micro (housing at least). The Advanced AcousticWerkes Q makes KZ's HDS3 look big.
  
     ​  
  
 Thanks to AAW for the sample! Micro-drivers ftw!


----------



## Suneth

Hi guys,
  
 I need your help.
  
 I gave my Moxpad x3 to GF and she broke both memory wire part of the cable. No idea how she manged that, i tried looking for a replacement cable and price is same as buying new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . they sounds much better..
  
 Is there any brand that is more reliable than the moxpads? it has to be earhook design.


----------



## B9Scrambler

suneth said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> ...




Just get the QKZ W1 Pro. Sounds good, super cheap, replaceable cables. Win, win, win!


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> Just get the QKZ W1 Pro. Sounds good, super cheap, replaceable cables. Win, win, win!


i have to disagree with u on this. The sound is not good at all imo.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Eh. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

@Audio123
Got any info on BR5?


----------



## Suneth

What about KZ ZS2 or KZ ZS3?


----------



## Gosod

gosod said:


> in form they are similar to the Sennheiser hd series!


 
definitely very similar to hd650


----------



## VinceHill24

The cable for moxpad x3 and qkz w1 pro are the same (and a few others like iRock A8, Fonge w1 pro etc) but they're not MMCX interface so it's not easy to find a replacement cable coz they're not common. If you're able to find 1 the price will be as expensive as the IEM itself so the marketing point of replaceable cable is useless afterall. Might as well get an IEM with MMCX interface which is more common.


----------



## Suneth

I'm not specially looking for removable cable. So far my choices are  KZ ZS2,  ZS3 or ATE
 I own a pair of ATE but want to try something new. Any idea which one is better between those three?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Only reason I suggested the W1 Pro was because of cost. They easily compare (imo) with more expensive earphones of a similar style and cost less than 10 USD. Cant go wrong with that. Removable cable saved mine from death so it's not a useless feature.

The ZS2 is pretty much a bass-cannon. Lots of people seem to have trouble with fit (I don't). The ZS3 is still relatively new but it's getting good feedback and seems to offer a slightly more balanced sound. 

Maybe look at the Brainwavz XFIT-XF200. Earhook design, good accessories, they actually have a warranty. ~30 USD (can probably find them cheaper) so still inexpensive.


----------



## Suneth

b9scrambler said:


> Only reason I suggested the W1 Pro was because of cost. They easily compare (imo) with more expensive earphones of a similar style and cost less than 10 USD. Cant go wrong with that. Removable cable saved mine from death so it's not a useless feature.
> 
> The ZS2 is pretty much a bass-cannon. Lots of people seem to have trouble with fit (I don't). The ZS3 is still relatively new but it's getting good feedback and seems to offer a slightly more balanced sound.
> 
> Maybe look at the Brainwavz XFIT-XF200. Earhook design, good accessories, they actually have a warranty. ~30 USD (can probably find them cheaper) so still inexpensive.


 

 Thank you will look in to Brainwavz XFIT-XF200. they are 25$ on official site with 24 months warranty.


----------



## crabdog

suneth said:


> Thank you will look in to Brainwavz XFIT-XF200. they are 25$ on official site with 24 months warranty.


 
 They usually have very good build quality too (Brainwavz) so the warranty is a big bonus.


----------



## slowpickr

crabdog said:


> They usually have very good build quality too (Brainwavz) so the warranty is a big bonus.



+1. Have a lot of respect for Brainwavz as a customer service focused company.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> tripside said:
> 
> 
> > @1clearhead any cable with mic that you'd recommend to go with **** 4 in 1?
> ...


 
 I got this Tennmak upgrade cable (translucent silver): 

 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/32615926395.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.57.GT3Vtc
  
 Quote:


vapman said:


> The HLSX 808 is not a bad IEM but it did not have nearly enough bass for me and I found it lacking in soundstage


 
 Poke the back port holes fully and use wide bore long body silicone tips - You should get what You wish for. And I do not agree about soundstage, it is certainly over average and opens up even more with right tips.


----------



## vapman

coil said:


> Poke the back port holes fully and use wide bore long body silicone tips - You should get what You wish for. And I do not agree about soundstage, it is certainly over average and opens up even more with right tips.


 

 Hmm! I wish I had tried this when I had them. I gave them away a few weeks ago though...
 I did use longer tips which helped, but i wish they had come stock with the back holes already poked! Maybe in the 909... (assuming they follow roland modeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## smy1

So I am thinking about getting the rose no 7 or **** 4 in 1.
Idk which one to get if I want good clarity, wide soundstage, smooth midrange and great vocals.


----------



## Ahmad313

Today I received my Moondrop Nocturne single BA iem, out of the box impression is excellent, 
Top notch build quality very beautiful and very comfortable , i will update my impressions after some burn-in.


----------



## Alex CY

Few weeks ago I bought from ebay "Genuine Apple ME186ZM/A", should be double armature driver eaphones, but received fake single driver chinese version. Be careful with purchases of "genuine Apple" earphones on ebay.

  



 By the way, does anyone know what kind of driver it has inside? micro dunamic driver or round armature?


----------



## jant71

vincehill24 said:


> The cable for moxpad x3 and qkz w1 pro are the same (and a few others like iRock A8, Fonge w1 pro etc) but they're not MMCX interface so it's not easy to find a replacement cable coz they're not common. If you're able to find 1 the price will be as expensive as the IEM itself so the marketing point of replaceable cable is useless afterall. Might as well get an IEM with MMCX interface which is more common.


 

 $10 from MEE...http://www.meeaudio.com/CABLE-STEREO-M6PRO-CL/


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> I agree +1000 with U.
> Thank you very much @1clearhead


 

 Hey, enjoy them!.....I'm just still trying to get over the price.
 Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> I got this Tennmak upgrade cable (translucent silver):
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/32615926395.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.57.GT3Vtc


 
  
 They look really good!.....Nice find!


----------



## Darkestred

Has anyone picked up the VT Audio Iems?


----------



## Sandbox2

If I'm looking for IEM's that's a step above Tennmak Pros and has about the same bang for the buck but more expensive maybe in the $70-300 range. 
  
 requirement is replaceable cables.
  
 What should I go for?


----------



## Squalo

There should be a ZTE Nubia hybrid in existence for 99 RMB.
  
 http://www.nubia.com/quantie
 https://world.tmall.com/item/534531142682.htm
  
 Maybe worth tracking down one for someone feeling adventurous. Costs less then the single dynamic nubia headsets from ZTE, so possibly a meh.
 I've only seen it outside taobao a couple of times and at about 60% above retail price yet.


----------



## kimD

squalo said:


> There should be a ZTE Nubia hybrid in existence for 99 RMB.
> 
> http://www.nubia.com/quantie
> https://world.tmall.com/item/534531142682.htm
> ...




Seem like better than Xiaomi


----------



## smy1

Quick question. Some reason 1 of my KZ headphones i just received seems that left side bass is louder then right but my right ear feels like the tip didnt go all the way because my right ear seems like the shape is different then my left. does this cause one of bass to be louder then other even though the vocals seems even. Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## crabdog

smy1 said:


> Quick question. Some reason 1 of my KZ headphones i just received seems that left side bass is louder then right but my right ear feels like the tip didnt go all the way because my right ear seems like the shape is different then my left. does this cause one of bass to be louder then other even though the vocals seems even. Sorry if this is a stupid question.


 
 It would definitely make a difference if you're not getting a proper seal in one ear. My right ear is larger than the left so I have to always use the largest tips I can find but I can get a seal with many more tips in my regular sized left ear.
  
 If you're not getting a proper seal the bass will be severely diminished.


----------



## Suneth

jant71 said:


> $10 from MEE...http://www.meeaudio.com/CABLE-STEREO-M6PRO-CL/


 
 Compatible with X3?


----------



## raszcagalJK

squalo said:


> There should be a ZTE Nubia hybrid in existence for 99 RMB.
> 
> http://www.nubia.com/quantie
> https://world.tmall.com/item/534531142682.htm
> ...


 
 Is this just a facelifted Xiaomi hybrid? It even uses the same term "quantie".. ^^;


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys my Super Audio 6 is on sale. These 6BA IEMs have a killer sig just waiting to be heard. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/817193/fs-super-audio-6-free-shipping


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys my Super Audio 6 is on sale. These 6BA IEMs have a killer sig just waiting to be heard.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/817193/fs-super-audio-6-free-shipping


Your reason s of selling?


----------



## ezekiel77

mltkshhbt said:


> Your reason s of selling?




Funding for either Master 6 or Hunter. In terms of SQ it reminds me of the A12 but a tier or two below in terms of resolution and imaging. So for this tier I'm keeping SW3 and selling the SA6.


----------



## fenodi

smy1 said:


> Quick question. Some reason 1 of my KZ headphones i just received seems that left side bass is louder then right but my right ear feels like the tip didnt go all the way because my right ear seems like the shape is different then my left. does this cause one of bass to be louder then other even though the vocals seems even. Sorry if this is a stupid question.



IMO, if you get better fit eartips then you get better bass.
So it would be opposite with your condition.
What about you change the right to left earphone? I hope it's not over ear type


----------



## Sandbox2

sandbox2 said:


> If I'm looking for IEM's that's a step above Tennmak Pros and has about the same bang for the buck but more expensive maybe in the $70-300 range.
> 
> requirement is replaceable cables.
> 
> What should I go for?


----------



## crabdog

That's a very open question. How about some more info like over ears or cable down style. Then perhaps details like preferred sound signature and music genres.


----------



## Lurk650

That is also a wide price range.


----------



## Wokei

Review of Brainwavz S5 is up 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/16624
  
 Cheers and thanks for reading.


----------



## Sandbox2

crabdog said:


> That's a very open question. How about some more info like over ears or cable down style. Then perhaps details like preferred sound signature and music genres.


 
  
 I'm looking for over ears..shure style. My music genre is rock/metal music. Not sure what to say about preferred sound signature.
  
  
 I was thinking SA6 but not sure how that compares to the tennmak pros.


----------



## hakuzen

sandbox2 said:


> I'm looking for over ears..shure style. My music genre is rock/metal music. Not sure what to say about preferred sound signature.
> 
> 
> I was thinking SA6 but not sure how that compares to the tennmak pros.


 

 FLC8s. safe bet.
 best sound quality in the range you search for. and lot of combinations of filters to help you find your sound signature.


----------



## audio123

http://www.head-fi.org/t/817115/canjam-london-2016-impressions-thread-august-13-14-2016/75#post_12789414
  
 "FLC IEMs - never heard of these guys before but was instantly smitten by their sweet sounding IEMs. The FLC8s sounded amazing for the price, and the Celeste prototype were even better. I would never normally think about getting an IEM with so many adjustments, but they sounded so good. The celeste were better than my Laylas and the Noble Katanas that I tested, and will probably (hopefully) be considerably cheaper. At the moment the celeste are in line to be my next IEMs - Thank you @Flcforrestwei "
  
 Save up for the FLC Celeste guys!


----------



## MuZo2

Any pics of new celeste?


----------



## robervaul

muzo2 said:


> Any pics of new celeste?


----------



## Darkestred

I think i am going to bite the bullet and take my chances with VT Audio.  I have money to spend, as i never spend it.  Very close.  Anyone had any experience with this manufacturer?


----------



## anticute

robervaul said:


>


 
 Would be interesting to know what price range these will fall into..


----------



## Kelihanly

Flc8 is a good headphone.


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


>




Still remain the 2 BA + DD?


----------



## kimD

Just received today
Time to burn-in multi IEMs


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Luxury & Precision L3 fully Balanced DAP:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/luxury-precision-balanced-l3-portable-hifi-player/reviews/16632​  ​   
  
  ​


----------



## thanderbird

kimd said:


> Just received today
> Time to burn-in multi IEMs




Great ... I bought one of these but not yet arrived. Have you ever tested , it works ?


----------



## Sandbox2

super 6 vs super 7...
  
 is the super 7 worth the $70 extra? Does anyone have both and willing to give their input?


----------



## Saoshyant

For those with some experience, as I'm considering getting a portable balanced setup, would I be better suited getting a balanced dap, or a balanced dac/amp that I can plug a phone into. I'm looking to find a setup to go balanced with my Rose Pudding, and I'm unsure if its more cost effective just to use a phone. I know I could get something inexpensive with balanced capabilities like the Lotoo.


----------



## MuZo2

saoshyant said:


> For those with some experience, as I'm considering getting a portable balanced setup, would I be better suited getting a balanced dap, or a balanced dac/amp that I can plug a phone into. I'm looking to find a setup to go balanced with my Rose Pudding, and I'm unsure if its more cost effective just to use a phone. I know I could get something inexpensive with balanced capabilities like the Lotoo.


 

 Pono  or Geekout v2+ ?


----------



## Saoshyant

Perhaps the Geekout, but Pono's odd connection for balanced lessens the likelihood I'd choose it.


----------



## farhat

kimd said:


> Just received today
> Time to burn-in multi IEMs


 
 Is this an audio splitter? Does it equally distribute SQ respective to each IEM? Bought one to watch movie with my girlfriend but that **** is awful ;/


----------



## kimD

thanderbird said:


> Great ... I bought one of these but not yet arrived. Have you ever tested , it works ?




Sorry today quite busy to mod my cable sockets, almost done. 
So tomorrow I'm free will update again.


----------



## Ahmad313

sandbox2 said:


> super 6 vs super 7...
> 
> is the super 7 worth the $70 extra? Does anyone have both and willing to give their input?


 
 Exactly that things i also want to know about these two iems,,,,,


----------



## harpo1

saoshyant said:


> Perhaps the Geekout, but Pono's odd connection for balanced lessens the likelihood I'd choose it.


 
 You'd be missing out then.  Pono's balanced implementation is one of if not the best there is.  TrinityAudio sells a balance mmcx cable for pono and right now you can pick it up for $15 shipped with their head-fi discount.  Plus you can buy adapters from Dyson cables pretty cheap.


----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


> My take on the Luxury & Precision L3 fully Balanced DAP:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/luxury-precision-balanced-l3-portable-hifi-player/reviews/16632​  ​
> 
> ​


 
 Great review! ....Nicely detailed info!


----------



## HiFiChris

1clearhead said:


> Great review! ....Nicely detailed info!


 
  
 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also took quite some time to prepare (volume matching takes a good amount of time), take notes, write it and proof-read it in the end.


----------



## Sandbox2

If I choose SA6 or SA7 and decide to go to an audiologist to get an impression, how do I get the custom mold for these earphones that don't offer molds like shure/sensaphonics?


----------



## ezekiel77

sandbox2 said:


> If I choose SA6 or SA7 and decide to go to an audiologist to get an impression, how do I get the custom mold for these earphones that don't offer molds like shure/sensaphonics?




They are universals. No need for ear molds. They look like customs but use regular silicon or foam eartips.


----------



## Sandbox2

ezekiel77 said:


> They are universals. No need for ear molds. They look like customs but use regular silicon or foam eartips.


 
 Yeah but for better fit
  
 The Shure SE535 are the same, but Sensaphonics offers custom sleeves for those.


----------



## slowpickr

1clearhead said:


> Great review! ....Nicely detailed info!


 
 +1


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> @1clearhead darn, now you made me wish I bought with cable because I missed out on the box and other accessories. Still very happy with my purchase though.


 

 Been on vacation for a week and I'm late to this party but I love my 4 in 1's, was not as happy with the TFZ. Think the original S1 is a better unit myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YMMV


----------



## rebbi

About to plunk down my hard-earned cash on a Shockwave III, but I need that final push. Tell me why I should.


----------



## kalo86

podster said:


> Been on vacation for a week and I'm late to this party but I love my 4 in 1's, was not as happy with the TFZ. Think the original S1 is a better unit myself:wink_face: YMMV




Hi! What do you prefer between **** 4in1 and S1? Thanks


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> Been on vacation for a week and I'm late to this party but I love my 4 in 1's, was not as happy with the TFZ. Think the original S1 is a better unit myself:wink_face: YMMV




Sad mine 4in1 still pending transfer local in SG delivery now.
Hope can getting on hand soon


----------



## Lurk650

rebbi said:


> About to plunk down my hard-earned cash on a Shockwave III, but I need that final push. Tell me why I should.




Because Stone Cold said so


----------



## Skullophile

rebbi said:


> About to plunk down my hard-earned cash on a Shockwave III, but I need that final push. Tell me why I should.


Read Paulus's Golden Ear review and Twin's and mine as well. That's all the convincing you'll ever need.
Links to reviews are on page 1 of the Shockwave III / Ear Kegs head-fi thread.


----------



## kimD

farhat said:


> Is this an audio splitter? Does it equally distribute SQ respective to each IEM? Bought one to watch movie with my girlfriend but that **** is awful ;/




SQ not bad, doesn't feel that difference between direct or splitter


----------



## Sandbox2

Does anyone think any of these chinese companies on aliexpress will ever provide a service similar to ultimate ears/empire ears where I can send my impression taken from an audiologist to get it custom made?  6 drivers for $250 is just an amazing price.


----------



## kimD

sandbox2 said:


> Does anyone think any of these chinese companies on aliexpress will ever provide a service similar to ultimate ears/empire ears where I can send my impression taken from an audiologist to get it custom made?  6 drivers for $250 is just an amazing price.




Copy n paste from Google
Super Audio 6 Driver Pro UE Custom Made 6 Units Balanced Armature Better SE846 Around Ear Earphone With MMCX /2PIN Earbuds


----------



## Sandbox2

kimd said:


> Copy n paste from Google
> Super Audio 6 Driver Pro UE Custom Made 6 Units Balanced Armature Better SE846 Around Ear Earphone With MMCX /2PIN Earbuds


 
 Not sure what they mean by custom made but I don't think they're like the Ultimate Ears Pro Reference Remastered where you send in impressions.


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> Copy n paste from Google
> Super Audio 6 Driver Pro UE Custom Made 6 Units Balanced Armature Better SE846 Around Ear Earphone With MMCX /2PIN Earbuds




They are not doing any custom shells afaik.


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> They are not doing any custom shells afaik.




Huh.. Don't think they will custom for you.
Unless you best in China.
Can option for reshell as what you need


----------



## ezekiel77

sandbox2 said:


> Not sure what they mean by custom made but I don't think they're like the Ultimate Ears Pro Reference Remastered where you send in impressions.


 
  
 Nope, it just means they are made to order, with a build time about 2 weeks.


----------



## nhlean96

Guess I'm gonna get **** 4in1 instead XE800  Or both


----------



## SuperMAG

Agreed. Cybrog and 1clearhead review convinced me and ordered it last week. Ever since i started reading this head fi. I bought like 9 headsets lol. Family members think i am going crazy and addicted lol.


----------



## kimD

Both had arrived today
The sounding from **** 4in1 really pretty good.
AK custom bass slight lighter than 4in1


----------



## anticute

sandbox2 said:


> Does anyone think any of these chinese companies on aliexpress will ever provide a service similar to ultimate ears/empire ears where I can send my impression taken from an audiologist to get it custom made?  6 drivers for $250 is just an amazing price.


 
 Here you go - http://www.head-fi.org/t/813949/chinese-ciem-and-uiem-manufacturers


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> Both had arrived today
> The sounding from **** 4in1 really pretty good.
> AK custom bass slight lighter than 4in1




You went for the 2+1 Hybrid? How's the performance?


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> You went for the 2+1 Hybrid? How's the performance?




AK custom 2+1 more textured detailed, but a bit light bass to compare with **** 4in1.
I will test for tonight


----------



## MuZo2

Link to AK 2+1 ?


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> Link to AK 2+1 ?




Here you go
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ


----------



## kimD

Wow my AK custom sounding pretty good.
Bass not light at all, just get the right fit 1st.
I will update for tonight again
Mids & Treble damn good.


----------



## itouchyou

kimd said:


> Wow my AK custom sounding pretty good.
> Bass not light at all, just get the right fit 1st.
> I will update for tonight again
> Mids & Treble damn good.




How does it compare with the rose no. 7?


----------



## toddy0191

nhlean96 said:


> Guess I'm gonna get **** 4in1 instead XE800  Or both




I've ordered both.



supermag said:


> Agreed. Cybrog and 1clearhead review convinced me and ordered it last week. Ever since i started reading this head fi. I bought like 9 headsets lol. Family members think i am going crazy and addicted lol.




Likewise. Even my work colleagues are on my back.

At least on headfi we can all feel normal as there's always someone buying more pairs than you.


----------



## kimD

itouchyou said:


> How does it compare with the rose no. 7?




**** 4in1 vs Rose7.
In honest Rose is out.
Rose can't drive as high frequency, low frequency still nicer.

Summary 
Pros
4in1 Bass win
4in1 Mid & Treble win too.

Cons
4in1 fits is comfortable, but couldn't do well for walks distance, can feel that slight heavy and esilly came off.


----------



## bartzky

And how does the AK stack up against those two?


----------



## danimoca

Is there any review of the **** 4in1?

BTW, which do you all think is the absolut best IEM in terms of sound quality under 30€?


----------



## audio123

with the performance of the trinity audio vyrus at that price point coupled with its tunability, i wonder which chinese iem can win it.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> **** 4in1 vs Rose7.
> In honest Rose is out.
> Rose can't drive as high frequency, low frequency still nicer.
> 
> ...


 
 wow sound bad for rose7


----------



## MuZo2

I have this weird habit of getting bored of things that I use for more than a month.


----------



## crabdog

Ah another store have, now I can post this  Who wants to try?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-2016-New-MusicMaker-TKH1-TONEKING-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Dynamic-Super-Bass-Wooden-In-Ear/119089_32716214008.html


----------



## kimD

muzo2 said:


> I have this weird habit of getting bored of things that I use for more than a month.




**** 4in1 do you meant?
Yes I will do my DIY reshell anytime, due to my ears can't take that weight


----------



## cingcut

crabdog said:


> Ah another store have, now I can post this  Who wants to try?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-2016-New-MusicMaker-TKH1-TONEKING-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Dynamic-Super-Bass-Wooden-In-Ear/119089_32716214008.html




i believe Lurk650 bought it.


----------



## crabdog

cingcut said:


> i believe @Lurk650 bought it.


 
 Well that goes without saying.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Well that goes without saying.




cingcut yes I did. Still waiting for it to be shipped out unfortunately


----------



## kimD

My AK Custom 2+1 Pics updated
 Sounding damn nice, feel like a 1k USD IEM, you guy may try out these.
 My next target would be 3+1 model as well, as for my eye for that handcraft and build quality really really impressed me.


----------



## obelisk619

can the **** 4in1 be worn over the ear if you use an earhook?


----------



## crabdog

obelisk619 said:


> can the **** 4in1 be worn over the ear if you use an earhook?


 
 Yes, they can be worn up or down, with and without earhook.


----------



## kimD

obelisk619 said:


> can the **** 4in1 be worn over the ear if you use an earhook?


 
 Definitely can, but need for non-memory wire cable will do


----------



## 1clearhead

danimoca said:


> Is there any review of the **** 4in1?
> 
> BTW, which do you all think is the absolut best IEM in terms of sound quality under 30€?


 
  
 We'll let you be the judge of that.
  
 The review was a good amount of pages back.....page 2171, to be exact.
  
 Here's the link.....
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32550#post_12782719
  
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## slowpickr

1clearhead said:


> We'll let you be the judge of that.
> 
> The review was a good amount of pages back.....page 2171, to be exact.
> 
> ...


 
 Are you going to add this to the Head Gear / IEM review section?


----------



## SuperMAG

kimD, how is Ak compared to **** 4in1 and where did you buy it from.


----------



## kimD

supermag said:


> kimD, how is Ak compared to **** 4in1 and where did you buy it from.




Ak has better resolution and separate image.
Both has deep soundstage, Ak mids slight forward & treble much cleaned and more textured clarity than 4in1.
Actually very common from single BA vs Dual BA the sound more balanced out as well.
Fits wise AK do excellent fits, without any issue.

AK bought here
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ


----------



## smy1

Do anybody have any recommendation that is $100. Something better then the sender 4 in 1 and I am looking for Smooth silky mids Good noise isolation Wide soundstage Something maybe bright Great clarity Super good on the vocals.


----------



## peter123

My take on the Audinst HUD-DX1 for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audinst-hud-dx1/reviews/16641


----------



## SuperMAG

kimd said:


> Ak has better resolution and separate image.
> Both has deep soundstage, Ak mids slight forward & treble much cleaned and more textured clarity than 4in1.
> Actually very common from single BA vs Dual BA the sound more balanced out as well.
> Fits wise AK do excellent fits, without any issue.
> ...



do you feel the difference to be too big  on the points you mentioned or there is little difference in quality between **** and ak.


----------



## smy1

crabdog said:


> It would definitely make a difference if you're not getting a proper seal in one ear. My right ear is larger than the left so I have to always use the largest tips I can find but I can get a seal with many more tips in my regular sized left ear.
> 
> If you're not getting a proper seal the bass will be severely diminished.




Thanks but funny thing is if I put the left side in my right and right on the left it sounds fine.

Maybe I need to find a better tip or something.


----------



## alucard177

Hi guys, both cables of my mee m6 pro are broken. I might order a new pair from mee, or try to solder a new plug. Anyway I'm really interested in these diy headphones from China, please recommend some in the $60-100$ price range with mmcx connector; same or similar signature sound as the m6 pro, over ear of course. Thanks


----------



## boblauer

alucard177 said:


> Hi guys, both cables of my mee m6 pro are broken. I might order a new pair from mee, or try to solder a new plug. Anyway I'm really interested in these diy headphones from China, please recommend some in the $60-100$ price range with mmcx connector; same or similar signature sound as the m6 pro, over ear of course. Thanks


 
 Where are you located as I hardly use my M6 Pro's anymore and could send you one of the spare cables if I can find them as long as the cost of mailing is not too bad IE <$1 regular mail.


----------



## bjaardker

Well. I finally got a decent seal on the Vivo XE800s after about an hour of tip rolling. I ended up having to go with a triple flange long stem tip (like an etymotic tip). They're really uncomfortable due to how deep they go, but it was the only way I could get a seal since anything shorter and the cable was digging into my anti-tragus.

 Verdict: Wow do I *hate* the way these sound. In fact, I'm disappointed I spent so much time trying to get a seal on them.
 * Extra shouty mids
 * Lots of sibilance in the highs
 * Soundstage is very "in head"
 * Bass has decent detail and texture, but it lacks in sub-bass for my tastes and can bleed into the mids.
  
 I bought from a "reputable" source (as reputable as any on a place like Ali), so I'm fairly confident they're real. They're just clearly not my cup-o-tea. I'll probably end up re-packaging them and giving as a gift, or maybe sell them on here for $15 or something.


----------



## alucard177

boblauer said:


> Where are you located as I hardly use my M6 Pro's anymore and could send you one of the spare cables if I can find them as long as the cost of mi=ailing is not too bad IE <$1 regular mail.




Thanks man, I'm outside the US, in Mexico and the cost might be high sadly


----------



## jms74

Can you please tell me the currentbest buys of this Asian brands earphones?

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## boblauer

alucard177 said:


> Thanks man, I'm outside the US, in Mexico and the cost might be high sadly


 
 If you don;t mind where in MX as I'm in Socal and might not be that bad if I just drop them in an envelope. Honestly I hardly ever use them and they just sit sadly in my IEM box so if I can  I will.


----------



## BudgetListener

jms74 said:


> Can you please tell me the currentbest buys of this Asian brands earphones?
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk




The **** 4in1 seems to be the one of the best recommendations right now.


----------



## alucard177

boblauer said:


> If you don;t mind where in MX as I'm in Socal and might not be that bad if I just drop them in an envelope. Honestly I hardly ever use them and they just sit sadly in my IEM box so if I can  I will.




Mexico city to be precise


----------



## Podster

kalo86 said:


> Hi! What do you prefer between **** 4in1 and S1? Thanks


 

 Dang work always getting in the way Kalo! It's a tough call between the original S1 and 4 in 1, 4 in 1 should sound better with hybrid (DD+BA) design but I really like the sound of my original S1, the S1S INHO is not an upgrade even if it does have the Wide dispersion Fireworks design on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 May depend on what cable you get/order for the 4 in 1 as well. Going to do some cable rolling with the 4 in 1 and will post what I think in between getting some work done


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> @cingcut yes I did. Still waiting for it to be shipped out unfortunately


 

 Crabby nailed you Lurk! LOL So KimD is worrying me because I finally tried the Rose 7 and hope I like it now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rose add said to minimum burn the 7 for 200 Hrs, I'm hoping if they are thin OTB burn will bring them up


----------



## Alex3221

@alucard177 on Aliexpress there are a lot of Iems with free shipping to Mexico.
My recommendations
-Vivo xe800
-Hlsx bk50
-Havi B3 Pro 1
-1MORE ex1001
-Trinity Vyrus (aren't from China, but has free shipping to México)

**** 4in1 seems to be another winner.


----------



## yangian

Amazingly I found B3 sounds best on Xduoo X2+NX1 among what I have.
 This might be the cheapest way to get the best sound.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> Amazingly I found B3 sounds best on Xduoo X2+NX1 among what I have.
> This might be the cheapest way to get the best sound.


 
 I pair it with the XDuoo X3 and NX1. Sounds outstanding. But yeah, with the X2 (which is also apparently better sounding) you would have one heck of a budget setup.


----------



## kimD

Update for today!!
**** 4in1 definitely better than "RHA T20s"
Bass, Mids & Treble all are pretty good.
If after 200 hours burn-in can't imaging that sound sig.

Here has small tip for hook over ears.
For L angle MMCX connectors will be help much, confirmed can reduce that weight for carried longer distance, if you be outdoor.


----------



## rebbi

I know some of you guys will think this is a crazy question, but here goes…
Products that are sold in Europe and the USA have to be, I think, ROHS compliant (Reduction of Hazardous Substances). So that would mean, for example, that lead solder in earphones would be out. But I'm guessing that all of these DIY brands from China have no such restrictions. Anybody ever consider that or feel concerned about it?


----------



## Saoshyant

I can't help but laugh that that post came from someone in Austin.  It's quite typical.  But no, that hasn't occurred to me as of yet.  Might be something to look into.


----------



## rebbi

saoshyant said:


> I can't help but laugh that that post came from someone in Austin.  It's quite typical.  But no, that hasn't occurred to me as of yet.  Might be something to look into.


 

 Hey, Austin is a cool place!


----------



## thanderbird

friend, 4 in 1 more kills any item from your collection? I'm curious


----------



## robervaul

thanderbird said:


> friend, 4 in 1 more kills any item from your collection? I'm curious


 
@kimD +1. kill TF10 too?


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> @kimD
> +1. kill TF10 too?




Lol TF10 light bass and the most bad fits in the world.


----------



## ezekiel77

Guys just to let you know I'm selling two stellar pairs of nearly new earbuds for a low price. Mojito and RX-1 are very well-received in the earbuds thread. Buds aren't for me fit-wise and I'll be going back to open cans and IEMs. Ads are in my sig. Thanks.


----------



## kimD

ezekiel77 said:


> Guys just to let you know I'm selling two stellar pairs of nearly new earbuds for a low price. Mojito and RX-1 are very well-received in the earbuds thread. Buds aren't for me fit-wise and I'll be going back to open cans and IEMs. Ads are in my sig. Thanks.




Just curious for Mojito


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> Are you going to add this to the Head Gear / IEM review section?


 
  
 Really thinking about it.....Then, I would have to keep up with the post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, it might be a good idea, nonetheless!


budgetlistener said:


> The **** 4in1 seems to be the one of the best recommendations right now.


 
  
 If it's really well made and the sound is above average....all for a budget price? Than, I would have to say, yes!


kimd said:


> Update for today!!
> **** 4in1 definitely better than "RHA T20s"
> Bass, Mids & Treble all are pretty good.
> If after 200 hours burn-in can't imaging that sound sig.
> ...


 
  
 That posture of the 4in1's in a hook looks sweet!!!


----------



## ezekiel77

kimd said:


> Just curious for Mojito




"HD800 in earbud form". 

I forgot who said that. Not really true but the sound signature is similar. Detailed and airy.


----------



## kimD

ezekiel77 said:


> "HD800 in earbud form".
> 
> I forgot who said that. Not really true but the sound signature is similar. Detailed and airy.




Should check with "ClieOS"


----------



## Pastapipo

bjaardker said:


> Well. I finally got a decent seal on the Vivo XE800s after about an hour of tip rolling. I ended up having to go with a triple flange long stem tip (like an etymotic tip). They're really uncomfortable due to how deep they go, but it was the only way I could get a seal since anything shorter and the cable was digging into my anti-tragus.
> 
> Verdict: Wow do I *hate* the way these sound. In fact, I'm disappointed I spent so much time trying to get a seal on them.
> * Extra shouty mids
> ...


 
  
 That is very unfortunate, I do not hear anything like that. Especially the bass is very tight and clean to my ears, it consists mainly of sub-bass and little mid-bass.
 The mids are quite flat to my ears. The highs do tame down after a proper burn in.
 I have to admit they are very very tip depended, I use the stock ones.
 What source did you try?


----------



## bjaardker

pastapipo said:


> That is very unfortunate, I do not hear anything like that. Especially the bass is very tight and clean to my ears, it consists mainly of sub-bass and little mid-bass.
> The mids are quite flat to my ears. The highs do tame down after a proper burn in.
> I have to admit they are very very tip depended, I use the stock ones.
> What source did you try?




I only have about 20hrs of burn on them. But seeing as the only tips that give a decent seal are uncomfortable, it didn't seem like it was really worth it to spend time burning them in when I wouldn't use them anyway. Rather spend the time burning the Thinksound On1 headphones I won on the Massdrop blue box. 

All testing was done using my LG V10 with hifi DAC enabled. Combination of flac and extreme quality Spotify. 

It's no biggie. Everyone has their preferences. That's why we choose to play this game right? Chasing that high you get from a new set of headphones that exposes something you've never heard before even though you've listened to the song thousands of times.


----------



## crabdog

Found an interesting looking new iem on AE. Has a very unique (AFAIK) appearance.
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-TOYETEAM-Luxury-Stereo-Earphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-iPhone-Samsung/1922340_32718255744.html


----------



## vapman

Why are none of these new crazy IEMs open back/vented?


----------



## crabdog

vapman said:


> Why are none of these new crazy IEMs open back/vented?


 
 Hard to tell from the pic alone but I thought those were vents all around the back.


----------



## vapman

It might be (I would hope so), my laptop is not one with a particularly good screen


----------



## Ewen

kimd said:


> My AK Custom 2+1 Pics updated
> Sounding damn nice, feel like a 1k USD IEM, you guy may try out these.
> My next target would be 3+1 model as well, as for my eye for that handcraft and build quality really really impressed me.


 

 Do you know which BAs are used in both 2BAs & 3BAs versions?


----------



## kimD

ewen said:


> Do you know which BAs are used in both 2BAs & 3BAs versions?




If side by side, I can't tell..
just won't be it happening yet, unless I'll buy both.


----------



## SuperMAG

KimD do you feel there is a big difference in qualty between your ak and **** or its not that visible.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Found an interesting looking new iem on AE. Has a very unique (AFAIK) appearance.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-TOYETEAM-Luxury-Stereo-Earphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-iPhone-Samsung/1922340_32718255744.html


 

 Yea, I've seen these many times on taobao, they look very "extraterrestrial"! .....I wonder if they sound just as good!


----------



## anticute

ezekiel77 said:


> Guys just to let you know I'm selling two stellar pairs of nearly new earbuds for a low price. Mojito and RX-1 are very well-received in the earbuds thread. Buds aren't for me fit-wise and I'll be going back to open cans and IEMs. Ads are in my sig. Thanks.


 
 I came to the exact same conclusion with my Monk+, TY Hi-Z HP32 and RX-1. They all sound good, but they fall out all the time, and to get the full sound I basically have to keep pushing them in. Seems my outer ear is sort of "angled" right outside the ear canal, might be that. A good friend dropped by, let him try them all and choose whichever he wanted. He chose the HP-32 (he likes his bass), and loved it.
  
 Oh well, it was fun to try at least.


----------



## blazinblazin

I preferred the TY Hi-Z HP32 too. It does well even without a good seal~


----------



## anticute

blazinblazin said:


> I preferred the TY Hi-Z HP32 too. It does well even without a good seal~


 

 Yeah, it was the one that worked the best for me, even with a so-so seal. Also managed to get it to stay in my ear better than Monk+ and RX-1. Oh well, wouldn't have used it much anyway, so it deserved a better home


----------



## Gracesheng

To share your favorite song with your girl friend, your wife, your daughter and son...
 To watch a nice movie with someone in the night...
  
 ShareMe, share love...
  
ShareMe Pro Bluetooth headphone features Mixcder ShareMe, which allows you to share your music wirelessly with your buddy or loved one using another Mixcder ShareMe-enabled wireless headset 
  
Review wanted: 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816034/mixcder-shareme-pro-bluetooth-headphone-reviews-wanted-bluetooth-headphone-with-share-function​


----------



## amature101

guess i know where ak get their staff from
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/AK-2016-New-Custom-Made-Super-Audio-5-And-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/32712645176.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000017.1.zH2q3D
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/536988560292.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.cLEZaR#detail


----------



## MuZo2

What Kim posted is hybrid and what you posted is only BA.


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> guess i know where ak get their staff from
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/AK-2016-New-Custom-Made-Super-Audio-5-And-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/32712645176.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000017.1.zH2q3D
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536988560292.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.cLEZaR#detail




How bout AK custom ?


----------



## FUYU

amature101 said:


> guess i know where ak get their staff from
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/AK-2016-New-Custom-Made-Super-Audio-5-And-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/32712645176.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000017.1.zH2q3D
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536988560292.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.cLEZaR#detail




While the AK Audio Store sells some of the Super Audio stuff, I don't see any evidence that the 2+1 / 3+1 Hybrid is made by SA. 
Maybe try and contact the AK Audio Store for some details.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Anyone knows what's the maximum days does taobao seller take to ship the order after payment made?


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> Anyone knows what's the maximum days does taobao seller take to ship the order after payment made?




I got my bad experience with these too.
After ordered place for iBasso IT03, after 1 weeks still no ship out yet.
At the end got cancelled ordered, cause no stock.


----------



## kimD

Hmm seem like long time no see Paulus XII


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

@KimD
After 1 week you cancelled the order and got your full refund back?


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> @KimD
> After 1 week you cancelled the order and got your full refund back?




Yes for full refund, but make sure have to seller agreed as well.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

I thought the seller should know his stock level as we always communicated with them before the order was placed?


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> I thought the seller should know his stock level as we always communicated with them before the order was placed?




Usually when before you place order, the seller will told you stock ready.
Once you placed ordered the seller might said currently out of stock, have to wait next batch.
The date is can't confirmed.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Usually when before you place order, the seller will told you stock ready.
> Once you placed ordered the seller might said currently out of stock, have to wait next batch.
> The date is can't confirmed.


But from my understanding, taobao will not release the money to the seller until the order is shipped.


----------



## amature101

can slowly hunt to see if i can find the ak, im also interested to see who is the real creator of the ak 
 anyway i think is the same shop, just that they specifically customise for ak shop. Just like how the music maker create unique model of the shockwave 3 for both shenzeh store and the e store


----------



## kimD

I'm 





mltkshhbt said:


> But from my understanding, taobao will not release the money to the seller until the order is shipped.




I'm not too sure.


----------



## amature101

anyone can get this and review, really looking forward to this !!!
  
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-8398855309.44.aBp2cU&id=533973146754
  
 if not maybe year end, when i have the money then i try it out


----------



## danimoca

1clearhead said:


> We'll let you be the judge of that.
> 
> The review was a good amount of pages back.....page 2171, to be exact.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks 
  
 Have you heard the Havi B3 Pro's? If so, would you say the ****'s are better?


----------



## loomisjohnson

pastapipo said:


> That is very unfortunate, I do not hear anything like that. Especially the bass is very tight and clean to my ears, it consists mainly of sub-bass and little mid-bass.
> The mids are quite flat to my ears. The highs do tame down after a proper burn in.
> I have to admit they are very very tip depended, I use the stock ones.
> What source did you try?


 

 i agree on all counts with pastapipo; however even with burn in and correct tips the xe800 are definitely not for everyone--someone used to a warmer, more smoothed-over signature will not dig these.


----------



## Folly

@kimD any updates on the AK 2+1? If you remember I had problems with hot treble and sibilance with the banned IEM, so if the AK is better in all aspects then my wallet will be very sorry...


----------



## crabdog

folly said:


> @kimD any updates on the AK 2+1? If you remember I had problems with hot treble and sibilance with the banned IEM, so if the AK is better in all aspects then my wallet will be very sorry...


 
 Good to know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## kimD

Seriously after swap to Alo sxc24 sounding damn good.
I'd was guess that BA drivers such as expensive brands, unlike cheaper sound sig.
These AK can easily beats those expensive IEMs as well.


----------



## kimD

folly said:


> @kimD
> any updates on the AK 2+1? If you remember I had problems with hot treble and sibilance with the banned IEM, so if the AK is better in all aspects then my wallet will be very sorry...




My comment : 
No disappointed for you.

Now has another day... keep you forward


----------



## Folly

Your cable is almost twice the price of the iem haha

Going to message the seller now. Is black the only color option for now?


----------



## kimD

folly said:


> Your cable is almost twice the price of the iem haha
> 
> Going to message the seller now. Is black the only color option for now?




But black is nicer :Lol
Got yellow banana if you prefer it


----------



## Folly

crabdog said:


> Good to know I wasn't the only one.




Yeah, thats the only reason I sold it. I am very treble sensitive and can only do 15-20 mins max with them on


----------



## kimD

folly said:


> Yeah, thats the only reason I sold it. I am very treble sensitive and can only do 15-20 mins max with them on




AK wouldn't has that issue, I'm hate hot treble as well.


----------



## Ewen

folly said:


> @kimD any updates on the AK 2+1? If you remember I had problems with hot treble and sibilance with the banned IEM, so if the AK is better in all aspects then my wallet will be very sorry...


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> Good to know I wasn't the only one.


 

 Not really surprising.
 If the published FR is correct there is a serious problem between 2kHz and 10kHz with 3 peaks at 3, 5 & 8kHz.
 Try to EQ with at least -3dB centered at 5kHz or start directly with the 3kHz which is the most problematic frequency here.
 Boosting +3dB at 800Hz could also help.
 The iem is supposed to use a 30017 BA, most iems using this BA are surprisingly expensive on AE, so it's worth making a little effort and EQing.


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> Not really surprising.
> If the published FR is correct there is a serious problem between 2kHz and 10kHz with 3 peaks at 3, 5 & 8kHz.
> Try to EQ with at least -3dB centered at 5kHz or start directly with the 3kHz which is the most problematic frequency here.
> Boosting +3dB at 800Hz could also help.
> The iem is supposed to use a 30017 BA, most iems using this BA are surprisingly expensive on AE, so it's worth making a little effort and EQing.


 
 Will give the eq a shot, thanks for the info. Apart from those peaks they're darn good.


----------



## chipstjuven

can someone recommend a cheap, comfy over-ear headphone with good isolation? preferably a warm/bassy sound signature, nothing too bright and shrill.. at around 20-70 $.
 for portable use


----------



## Skullophile

Read reviews about creative aurvana live!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Recieved the **** 4in1 last Saturday. QUITE impressive OOTB. Slapped on some medium Auvios and sent them to Burn in.
  
 NICE FIND CLEARHEAD!!!
  








 TWIN


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just received the **** dt2 hybrid from hck--i bought these instead of the more-hyped 4in1 because they appear to be easier to drive and have a more comfortable form factor. initial OOTB impressions are likewise WOW. specifically:
 extremely well built and rich-looking for a $30 phone; light and comfortable, though challenging to fit properly (i always struggle with over-the-ear fit). I hate the stiff cable. Soundwise, a  very open, bright and well-tuned V, with very tight, impactful bass, clear, slightly recessed mids and extremely detailed, extended highs. Nothing sounds smoothed over. Overall character is very natural; acoustic bass and percussion are particularly well-rendered and almost eerily lifelike and female vox sound great. Soundstage is quite wide, if not as expansive as, say, the TK-12, and imaging is spot-on. An exciting listen without being artificially hyped-up; relative value is off the charts.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Recieved the **** 4in1 last Saturday. QUITE impressive OOTB. Slapped on some medium Auvios and sent them to Burn in.
> 
> NICE FIND CLEARHEAD!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .....But, actually all the credit goes to '*crabdog*'. He found them before I ever did on taobao. I was just quick to review, since I live in China.


----------



## thanderbird

Twin..........friend, 4 in 1 more kills any item from your collection? I'm curious


----------



## alucard177

alex3221 said:


> @alucard177 on Aliexpress there are a lot of Iems with free shipping to Mexico.
> My recommendations
> -Vivo xe800
> -Hlsx bk50
> ...




Thanks mate. I'm checking out the **** 4in1. Do you recommend a particular seller on Alliexpress?


----------



## Alex3221

alucard177 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm checking out the **** 4in1. Do you recommend a particular seller on Alliexpress?



Shenzen HCkexin Electronic Technology Co., Ltd.
The only one I couldn't recommend you would be the banned one (EE).


----------



## Riisalat

The banned one has changed since. i've had issues with my product, and i haven't been getting the replies or the response i used to.


----------



## alucard177

**** Ues or 4in1 guys? I'm a little bit concerned about the weight of the 4in1 as I walk a lot everyday. My Ttpods and Miles Davis trumpet wouldn't stay in my ears.


----------



## kimD

alucard177 said:


> **** Ues or 4in1 guys? I'm a little bit concerned about the weight of the 4in1 as I walk a lot everyday. My Ttpods and Miles Davis trumpet wouldn't stay in my ears.




Weight has more impact to me.. If let said walking around 10-15mins or ride trans/bus better don't wear it.
The weight can let you feel tired


----------



## kimD

DISCLAIMER : 
Please take noted my photos now in the AK store list up as Ads.
But does not meant I'd had related to him.
Just make it clear-cut.
Thanks
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ


----------



## ezekiel77

kimd said:


> DISCLAIMER :
> Please take noted my photos now in the AK store list up as Ads.
> But does not meant I'd had related to him.
> Just make it clear-cut.
> ...


 
  
 Really nice pics tho.
 Cheers.


----------



## kimD

ezekiel77 said:


> Really nice pics tho.
> Cheers.




Pics nice not used too.
Sound nice is more important to us 

The sound quality damn close to UM Martian, just lesser textured and detailed than the Martians only.


----------



## hakuzen

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received the **** dt2 hybrid from hck--i bought these instead of the more-hyped 4in1 because they appear to be easier to drive and have a more comfortable form factor. initial OOTB impressions are likewise WOW. specifically:
> extremely well built and rich-looking for a $30 phone; light and comfortable, though challenging to fit properly (i always struggle with over-the-ear fit). I hate the stiff cable. Soundwise, a  very open, bright and well-tuned V, with very tight, impactful bass, clear, slightly recessed mids and extremely detailed, extended highs. Nothing sounds smoothed over. Overall character is very natural; acoustic bass and percussion are particularly well-rendered and almost eerily lifelike and female vox sound great. Soundstage is quite wide, if not as expansive as, say, the TK-12, and imaging is spot-on. An exciting listen without being artificially hyped-up; relative value is off the charts.


 
  


alucard177 said:


> **** Ues or 4in1 guys? I'm a little bit concerned about the weight of the 4in1 as I walk a lot everyday. My Ttpods and Miles Davis trumpet wouldn't stay in my ears.


 
 i've just received **** ues from HCK (Jim sent it to me very quickly, together with extra ton of tips and a case, because i got a different iem time ago, when i first ordered it). excellent custom support from them.
  
 after 10 hours burn-in, i've tried them, and my impressions match loomisjohnson's ones about **** dt2. so i guess **** ues, dt2, and even 4in1, are quite similar; same BA, and i think ues and dt2 also share the same dynamic driver, but dunno.
  
 so the main difference should be the shell used. i can talk of only ues, because don't own the others. ues shell is made of plastic (lighter, but also more fragile). it's big but light, and at first i thought they wouldn't fit ok in my small ears. but in the long run, they are one of my most comfortable shells: its lightness, together with its ergonomics, is good even for laying on your side in bed. also due to size and ergonomics, the shell helps to isolation. didn't have to add separators to get deeper insertion and better isolation.
  
 Edit: i can say "in the long run", because own **** ue (same shell) for months.


----------



## nhlean96

hakuzen said:


> i've just received **** ues from HCK (Jim sent it to me very quickly, together with extra ton of tips and a case, because i got a different iem time ago, when i first ordered it). excellent custom support from them.
> 
> after 10 hours burn-in, i've tried them, and my impressions match loomisjohnson's ones about **** dt2. so i guess **** ues, dt2, and even 4in1, are quite similar; same BA, and i think ues and dt2 also share the same dynamic driver, but dunno.
> 
> ...


 
 No, the dynamic driver aren't the same, since the the driver diameter is different.


----------



## hakuzen

nhlean96 said:


> No, the dynamic driver aren't the same, since the the driver diameter is different.


 
 thanks. couldn't find info of diameter of dt2 dynamic. 4in1 is 8mm, ues, 9.2mm, i think.
  
 anyway, the sound quality is superb for that price: best one with detachable cables i own in their price segment.


----------



## kimD

hakuzen said:


> thanks. couldn't find info of diameter of dt2 dynamic. 4in1 is 8mm, ues, 9.2mm, i think.
> 
> anyway, the sound quality is superb for that price: best one with detachable cables i own in their price segment.




Dynamic driver more important was deep enough to punch and impact bass.
If same size diameter of dynamic driver.
A - body slimmer = bass is lack
B - body deeper = more space to drive for impact bass.


----------



## kimD




----------



## Pastapipo

bjaardker said:


> I only have about 20hrs of burn on them. But seeing as the only tips that give a decent seal are uncomfortable, it didn't seem like it was really worth it to spend time burning them in when I wouldn't use them anyway. Rather spend the time burning the Thinksound On1 headphones I won on the Massdrop blue box.
> 
> All testing was done using my LG V10 with hifi DAC enabled. Combination of flac and extreme quality Spotify.
> 
> It's no biggie. Everyone has their preferences. That's why we choose to play this game right? Chasing that high you get from a new set of headphones that exposes something you've never heard before even though you've listened to the song thousands of times.


 
  
  


loomisjohnson said:


> i agree on all counts with pastapipo; however even with burn in and correct tips the xe800 are definitely not for everyone--someone used to a warmer, more smoothed-over signature will not dig these.


 
  
 You are both absolutely right


----------



## alucard177

hakuzen said:


> i've just received **** ues from HCK (Jim sent it to me very quickly, together with extra ton of tips and a case, because i got a different iem time ago, when i first ordered it). excellent custom support from them.
> 
> after 10 hours burn-in, i've tried them, and my impressions match loomisjohnson's ones about **** dt2. so i guess **** ues, dt2, and even 4in1, are quite similar; same BA, and i think ues and dt2 also share the same dynamic driver, but dunno.
> 
> ...




Thanks mate that was really helpful. I just bought the Ues in carbon from HCK as well. I'm pretty excited about the sound since they'll be my first dynamic + BA iem. If the build quality of the shells is on par with the Ttpod t1-e I'll be more than happy. Actually I think that the ttpod shells are a bit better than my m6 pro, which is back to action by the way cause the cable has a new plug


----------



## smy1

twinacstacks said:


> Recieved the **** 4in1 last Saturday. QUITE impressive OOTB. Slapped on some medium Auvios and sent them to Burn in.
> 
> NICE FIND CLEARHEAD!!!
> 
> ...


 
 are the 4 in 1 really better then the dunu dn 2000?


----------



## kimD

smy1 said:


> are the 4 in 1 really better then the dunu dn 2000?




In-term of sound quality might be dn2000 is better, cause at least with 2 BAs on both side.
4in1 selling at this price and that sound quality is consider awesome already.
Bass & Mids with Treble out there.
Could be beats those single BA IEM and selling around $500-600 USD too.
Usually just that brands is an expensive


----------



## hakuzen

alucard177 said:


> Thanks mate that was really helpful. I just bought the Ues in carbon from HCK as well. I'm pretty excited about the sound since they'll be my first dynamic + BA iem. If the build quality of the shells is on par with the Ttpod t1-e I'll be more than happy. Actually I think that the ttpod shells are a bit better than my m6 pro, which is back to action by the way cause the cable has a new plug


 
  
 the carbon fiber looks nice. i tried the camo, and like how they look.
 hope they fit well in your ears. everyone have different ear size and shape. some people got issues with that shell (it's huge). not my case, their curves adjust perfectly to my ear curves. about sound, don't expect resolution of $300 iems. but their sound quality/price rate is very good, imo.
 great your m6 revived. enioy both!


----------



## deluge71

. ​


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> are the 4 in 1 really better then the dunu dn 2000?


 

 After plenty of time comparing both before writing my initial review back in page 2171 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32550#post_12782719) they are really much closer in SQ then one can imagine. The upper midrange and treble seems very transparent in both, but less harsh and sibilant on the 4in1's and performs micro-details effortlessly, as well. Notably, the lower midrange on the 4in1’s seems to sound less congested, especially when the music gets too busy with different instruments making them sound more natural and coherent when compared to the DN2000's. And the advantage has to go to the 4in1's with detachable wires, which one can replace, enhance, or even stash away for safe keeping.


----------



## toddy0191

1clearhead said:


> After plenty of time comparing both before writing my initial review back in page 2171 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32550#post_12782719) they are really much closer in SQ then one can imagine. The upper midrange and treble seems very transparent in both, but less harsh and sibilant on the 4in1's and performs micro-details effortlessly, as well. Notably, the lower midrange on the 4in1’s seems to sound less congested, especially when the music gets too busy with different instruments making them sound more natural and coherent when compared to the DN2000's. And the advantage has to go to the 4in1's with detachable wires, which one can replace, enhance, or even stash away for safe keeping.




Aaargh!! Really want my 4 in 1s to arrive. Ordered them 2 weeks ago and no sign of them.


----------



## audio123

deluge71 said:


> How about Advanced AcousticWerkes (AAW) from Singapore? Apologies if they are listed and I somehow missed it. ​


 

 what about them.


----------



## crabdog

toddy0191 said:


> Aaargh!! Really want my 4 in 1s to arrive. Ordered them 2 weeks ago and no sign of them.


 
 If you like the Tennmaks I think you'll like the 4in1 too.


----------



## kimD

Hope it website should help those getting free China air mail tracking as well
http://www.17track.net/en


----------



## amature101

found the ak hybrid bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 https://world.taobao.com/item/535924638529.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.z298vy#detail
 https://shop60058567.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728556.2015080705.3.v4p6jq


----------



## Folly

My 4in1 arrived yesterday, and I have to agree with previous impressions. Insane value indeed. FWIW, I think I like them better than the A2S and BK50. Will burn in before more comments.


----------



## jim723

lurk650 said:


> Suit yourself on not trusting Easy. Just know that he was banned for some questionable tactics concerning this site to get sales but I've never questioned me buying from him and haven't heard of anyone else having issues buying from him.


 
  
 I know some people still order from this banned seller and think he is an honest person. I would like to offer my experience dealing with him. It was a mixed bag. My first purchase from him was the LZ-Z03A. There was no issue and I received the package in about 3 weeks, a decent delivery time from China to U.S. (Texas).
  
 The second order was the 2015 E--y Custom UE. The product descriptions said 'Driver Type: Dynamic and armature'. I messaged the seller and he confirmed that they were 1DD+1BA. The production was delayed by more than a week although the order information showed the package was shipped. I contacted the seller several times and he finally admitted that they had a production delay and the item has not been shipped. A couple of days later he sent me a new tracking number.
  
 When I finally received the UE I noticed they didn't seem to have any BA drivers in there (one side of the earphone is clear acrylic so we can see what's in there). I asked the seller and he admitted that they only had the single DD driver. For the price the UE sounded good with only the dynamic drivers. So I decided not to open a dispute case. But now I can see why he is banned.


----------



## alucard177

kimd said:


> Pics nice not used too.
> Sound nice is more important to us
> 
> The sound quality damn close to UM Martian, just lesser textured and detailed than the Martians only.




Where did you get those cables? They look sweet


----------



## CoiL

Thank You @crabdog & 1clearhead! *S**enfer 4in1* is amazing find!
  
 Even with just OOTB little playtime + Tennmak upgrade cable (transparent white/silver) they sound amazingly good and right away sound better to my ears than LZ A2S and modified HLSX808 ! Amazing clarity, great details, well balanced neutral sided sound signature (with large bore silicone tips), pretty large soundstage and great decays/reverbs, great instrument separation and transparency, slightly above neutral mids (great male vocals), great percussion&kick, well detailed bass which has no bleed or overshadowing other FR.
 These are just initial little listening impressions. Will leave them burning and report back.
  


kimd said:


> A - body slimmer = bass is lack
> B - body deeper = more space to drive for impact bass.


 
 Do not agree. I can be that way or not. My practics with modding shells show different result and rather shorter sholl body (and even angled back-wall) can actually increase bass tightness and kick and make it higher quality/accurate. Larger body usually rather raises bass quantity and "boom". But with some IEM`s result can be different 
  


> Quote:
> 
> 
> folly said:
> ...


 


>


 Same here. I find **** 4in1 better than LZ A2S and HLSX808(modified), even just OOTB listening! INSANE value indeed!
 No idea yet about vs. BK50 since they are still on the way.
  
 I suspect **** 4in1 will be my final chinese-budget giant-killer IEM... for my preferences and gear ofc.
 Will do serious comparison to my other IEM`s and current fav ATE FF-mod.
  
 You know guys that I usually don`t praise much IEM`s right away like this with OOTB but these are CRAZY GOOD DEAL!
 No kidding! ;P


----------



## Folly

@CoiL with the upgraded cable is there a noticeable improvement in SQ? Using the stock cable for now and wondering if I should get a new one


----------



## CoiL

No idea, I bought my 4in1 without cable and went with Tennmak upgrade cable straight away.


----------



## Zackio

Is there any chinese iem's that gets close to the SQ/SoundSig of the Shure se425?


----------



## vapman

Is there more bass with 4in1 than modded 808? If so i'll give it a try.


----------



## Podster

vapman said:


> Is there more bass with 4in1 than modded 808? If so i'll give it a try.


 

 Unfortunately Vap I've never heard the 808 but the 4in1 has awesome bass IMHO across the board and you can take Coil's word up above the 4in1 is an awesome iem for an awesome price. I will say I tried my 8 core silver cable on them and it seemed to suck everything I was hearing out of them so I went with one like Coil is using
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Not only do you have deft hand skillz Coil you have good ear


----------



## vapman

Hmm, i will have to look into it.  I haven't even seen the 4 in 1's Ali page yet, so I'll have to see if any of my upgrade cables fit it.


----------



## jant71

Guys, we need a chart  Who is using what cable with the 4in1 and what the impression is with that cable and vs. the stock cable if they have one.


----------



## CoiL

vapman said:


> Is there more bass with 4in1 than modded 808? If so i'll give it a try.


 

 No. 4in1 with wide bore tips have less bass than modded 808 imo. 808 with its bass is better suited for EDM and bass-heavy music but that doesn`t mean 4in1 can`t deal with bass.
 It has enough sub-bass and mid-bass for EDM also but is more neutral-sided of FR, not even L-shaped imo (with wide bore tips and Tennmak cable).


----------



## smy1

I don't know if I should just order the 4 in 1 or wait until my zs3 and rock sports come in first.


----------



## base08

What's the cheapest place to order the 4 in 1? The METAL code works for these on hck?


----------



## kalo86

Hello guys, these new **** 4in1 are generating a lot of hipe here...
How do the **** 4in1 sound if compared to the Rock Zircon? Thanks


----------



## smy1

base08 said:


> What's the cheapest place to order the 4 in 1? The METAL code works for these on hck?




What's a metal code?


----------



## kimD

alucard177 said:


> Where did you get those cables? They look sweet




Here you go
https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/sxc-24/


----------



## crabdog

kalo86 said:


> Hello guys, these new **** 4in1 are generating a lot of hipe here...
> How do the **** 4in1 sound if compared to the Rock Zircon? Thanks


 
 They're a big step up from the Zircon. Different ball game entirely.


----------



## kalo86

crabdog said:


> They're a big step up from the Zircon. Different ball game entirely.




Hi, thank you for the answer.
Anyway I cannot understand the differences until I can try them 
What about the cable? Is there any difference among black, blue and silver cable? I notice that the silver cable has a higher price based on what I see on Aliexpress: http://s.aliexpress.com/AV7RjQnu


----------



## crabdog

kalo86 said:


> Hi, thank you for the answer.
> Anyway I cannot understand the differences until I can try them
> What about the cable? Is there any difference among black, blue and silver cable? I notice that the silver cable has a higher price based on what I see on Aliexpress: http://s.aliexpress.com/AV7RjQnu


 
 I ordered mine without a cable, since I had a spare one lying around at home. Kind of wishing I had paid the little extra for the cable because then you also get the retail box, ear hooks and shirt clip as well. Either way, these hit well above their price point.


----------



## kalo86

crabdog said:


> I ordered mine without a cable, since I had a spare one lying around at home. Kind of wishing I had paid the little extra for the cable because then you also get the retail box, ear hooks and shirt clip as well. Either way, these hit well above their price point.




Ok, since I don't have any of detachable iem I have to buy the 4in1 with the cable. I still don't know if the silver cable has a "plus" if compared to the blue and black ones.


----------



## amature101

how's 4 in 1 compare to lza3


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> how's 4 in 1 compare to lza3




LZ-A3 treble roll off is a main weakness


----------



## amature101

kimd said:


> LZ-A3 treble roll off is a main weakness


 
 got tremble roll off one? thought both are seperate?
 what is tremble roll off ?


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> got tremble roll off one? thought both are seperate?
> what is tremble roll off ?




LZ-A3, bass and Mids still great.
The only treble not high enough.
The overall sounds missing treble.


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> got tremble roll off one? thought both are seperate?
> what is tremble roll off ?




Maybe you can try with LZ-A3s would be revised model


----------



## DcPlusOne

Are the **** 4in1 really that good? By the way, does anyone know of nice Chinese made SPC replacement mmcx cables that has high price/performance ratio?


----------



## bartzky

zackio said:


> Is there any chinese iem's that gets close to the SQ/SoundSig of the Shure se425?



Pai Audio MR3
http://www.head-fi.org/products/3-14-mr3-music-headphones-ba-balanced-armature-headphones-with-3-moving-iron-units/reviews/14042


----------



## toddy0191

Just received my **** 4in1s and OOTB impression is very good. Amazing sub bass and crystal clear highs with amazing detail. 

Keep in mind the only other hybrid I've heard is the xiaomi and all my other sets have had dd; so i have no idea how they compare with any other dd/ba combo.

I feel this may be the set that push me to finally crack and go for the SW IIIs as the upgrade in detail compared to what I'm used to is massive, so can imagine my mind being fully blown by the SW IIIs.

Hats off to **** for quality of these for the price; they're built like tanks. I got mine in black which is more of a smoky metallic (as they are metal) black which looks much better in real life. I chose the black cable which is decent quality.

Thanks to crabdog and 1clearhead for making me aware of these!


----------



## kalo86

toddy0191 said:


> Just received my **** 4in1s and OOTB impression is very good. Amazing sub bass and crystal clear highs with amazing detail.
> 
> Keep in mind the only other hybrid I've heard is the xiaomi and all my other sets have had dd; so i have no idea how they compare with any other dd/ba combo.
> 
> ...




Hi! Thank you for your post 
Yesterday I contacted the seller asking some information about the silver cable. Since it has a higher price, I asked if the silcer cable has an improved sound quality if compared to the blue and black ones. He asnwered that the silver cable is better.
So, you are satisfied with **** 4in1?


----------



## toddy0191

kalo86 said:


> Hi! Thank you for your post
> Yesterday I contacted the seller asking some information about the silver cable. Since it has a higher price, I asked if the silcer cable has an improved sound quality if compared to the blue and black ones. He asnwered that the silver cable is better.
> So, you are satisfied with **** 4in1?




Hell yes! Only been listening for an hour but these are the best sounding iems ive heard OOTB and hopefully they'll get better.


----------



## crabdog

@kimD are these new? Bit confused because the same page says 1DD+2BA and below says 3BA.

  
 Also, a new player? JiangHai:


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> @kimD
> are these new? Bit confused because the same page says 1DD+2BA and below says 3BA.
> 
> 
> ...




Mind to share for the top pic link.


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Mind to share for the top pic link.


 

 i may be interested in that too.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Mind to share for the top pic link.


 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-JiangHai-DT86-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Earphone-Optional-8-core/1825606_32717021115.html


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-JiangHai-DT86-5BA-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Earphone-Optional-8-core/1825606_32717021115.html




I prefer the top one.


----------



## smy1

How does the 4 in 1 compare to LZ z03a


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> I prefer the top one.


 
@kimD sorry wrong link. Here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Rose-blockn-in-Ear-Earphone-1DD-With-2BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-Monitor-3D-Printing/1922340_32718472024.html


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> @kimD
> sorry wrong link. Here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Rose-blockn-in-Ear-Earphone-1DD-With-2BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-HIFI-Monitor-3D-Printing/1922340_32718472024.html




Rose was so so for me.
Cause that bass not heavy enough.


----------



## Folly

smy1 said:


> How does the 4 in 1 compare to LZ z03a




Unfair comparison, as I own the A2S, z03a's bigger brother, and the 4in1 is miles ahead


----------



## audio123

how does 4 in 1 compare to flc8s?


----------



## CoiL

smy1 said:


> How does the 4 in 1 compare to LZ z03a


 
 From what I`ve read about Z03A (not A3 or A3S if You are mixing things up) and hearing from 4in1, then 4in1 wipes floor with Z03A. **** has done amazing job and set amazing price/performance bar with it. Also, to my ears and with my gear, 4in1 is better than LZ A2S and HLSX808(modified).
 They really are very very good and seriously I think 4in1 will be hard to beat with such price tag (I really hope it stays so!).


crabdog said:


> kalo86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thank you for the answer.
> ...


 
 I bought without cable but also got zip-bag, shirt-clip, different silicone tips and earguides.
 I`ve seen some posts claiming **** cables not being so good SQ and that`s why I went with newest Tennmak cable ~11$, SPOFCC.
 Only gripe I have with Tennmak cable is that it doesn`t have littlebit angled MMCX ends because my ear-lobes are small and cable kind of keeps coming away from behind ears. I wish my Tennmak cable had this hind of MMCX ends:

 But that cable has mic, which I don`t use and certainly don`t want.
  
 Quote:


podster said:


> ...but the 4in1 has awesome bass IMHO across the board and you can take Coil's word up above the 4in1 is an awesome iem for an awesome price. I will say I tried my 8 core silver cable on them and it seemed to suck everything I was hearing out of them so I went with one like Coil is using
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually we have different cable. My cable is Tennmak upgrade cable and has different MMCX ends, different Y-split and angled jack:

 http://tiny.cc/uvj5dy


----------



## kimD

Have a beer with my AK custom 2+1 
Feeling like a heaven


----------



## Folly

KimD, would you say the AK is a direct upgrade from 4in1, as in do they have the same sound signature but with higher resolution?


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Can anyone compare the trinity vyrus vs the **** 4in1?


----------



## Folly

You have the better IEM, but seems like my beer is better! haha


----------



## kimD

folly said:


> KimD, would you say the AK is a direct upgrade from 4in1, as in do they have the same sound signature but with higher resolution?




4in1 still got minor missing balanced.
But if didn't side by side to compare them on the spot.
You can't tell them which sound are good, for me I would more prefer an over AK custom, maybe just because of that lightweight shell.


----------



## kimD

folly said:


> You have the better IEM, but seems like my beer is better! haha




Lol the night is still young, just enjoy your beer too and also enjoying your 4in1


----------



## smy1

Where did you guys buy your 4 in 1

And is there anyway I can contact **** if there's something wrong with my headphone?


----------



## DeLuX

I came here to do two things: drink some beers and roll some tips...Looks like I'm all out of beer...


----------



## Ahmad313

delux said:


> I came here to do two things: drink some beers and roll some tips...Looks like I'm all out of beer... [/quote
> wow, the beer competition has begun  B-)


----------



## Temple

folly said:


> You have the better IEM, but seems like my beer is better! haha


 

 ​How do you like the blue cable? Just placed my order for black with blue cable and can not wait to test them out...


----------



## thanderbird

beer , credit card and chines headphones are not a good combination .


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Thank You @crabdog & 1clearhead! *S**enfer 4in1* is amazing find!
> 
> Even with just OOTB little playtime + Tennmak upgrade cable (transparent white/silver) they sound amazingly good and right away sound better to my ears than LZ A2S and modified HLSX808 ! Amazing clarity, great details, well balanced neutral sided sound signature (with large bore silicone tips), pretty large soundstage and great decays/reverbs, great instrument separation and transparency, slightly above neutral mids (great male vocals), great percussion&kick, well detailed bass which has no bleed or overshadowing other FR.
> These are just initial little listening impressions. Will leave them burning and report back.
> ...


 
  
 +1 After 'crabdog's' find, all it took was a quick look into ****'s taobao homepage and information therein and quickly knew these were going to be a winner! It carries 8MM DD's with "Beryllium" film and the Knowles 30042 "wide-range" BA that are just as good as the 30017 combo, all incased in a perfectly heavy duty housing. I knew this combination was going to be a home-run! .....Not even 10 minutes went by and bought "two" at the time of purchase.
 Cheers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


toddy0191 said:


> Just received my **** 4in1s and OOTB impression is very good. Amazing sub bass and crystal clear highs with amazing detail.
> 
> Keep in mind the only other hybrid I've heard is the xiaomi and all my other sets have had dd; so i have no idea how they compare with any other dd/ba combo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely, the quality of the housing is awesome, actually referred to as "piano black". The housing has some weight to them and looks very expensive, indeed! ....Like a lot!


----------



## Folly

temple said:


> ​How do you like the blue cable? Just placed my order for black with blue cable and can not wait to test them out...


 
  
 Blue cable is great - very supple and virtually no microphonics. Not sure how they compare to the other colors though.
  


1clearhead said:


> +1 After 'crabdog's' find, all it took was a quick look into ****'s taobao homepage and information therein and quickly knew these were going to be a winner! It carries 8MM DD's with "Beryllium" coating and the Knowles 30042 "wide-range" BA that are just as good as the 30017 combo, all incased in a perfectly cased heavy duty housing. I knew this combination was going to be a home-run! .....Not even 10 minutes went by and bought "two" at the time of purchase.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Still cannot believe the quality and price on these. Already considering buying another one!


----------



## audio123

8 BA 1DD


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> 8 BA 1DD  :eek:




Madness.


----------



## RedJohn456

audio123 said:


> 8 BA 1DD


 

 link? 8+1 has even me interested after I swore off diy iems lol


----------



## 1clearhead

folly said:


> Blue cable is great - very supple and virtually no microphonics. Not sure how they compare to the other colors though.
> 
> 
> Still cannot believe the quality *and price on these*. Already considering buying another one!


 
  
 Yea, the price are insane! .....Insane in the membrane!


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> 8 BA 1DD


 

 Really nice!.....Any other PICS from different angles?


----------



## alucard177

fuyu said:


> Madness.




Madness indeed lol what's next, 10BA+2DD? That would be ridiculous and insane but I want to see who's gonna sell it first


----------



## bartzky

It's from HCK: http://s.aliexpress.com/NjQ3Ejqq


----------



## RedJohn456

alucard177 said:


> Madness indeed lol what's next, 10BA+2DD? That would be ridiculous and insane but I want to see who's gonna sell it first


 

 I am more interested in whose gonna be a guinea pig first lol. Now thats called taking one for the team! Thanks for volunteering bub lol


----------



## alucard177

redjohn456 said:


> I am more interested in whose gonna be a guinea pig first lol. Now thats called taking one for the team! Thanks for volunteering bub lol




I know lol I want to read the impressions like right now haha


----------



## FUYU

alucard177 said:


> Madness indeed lol what's next, 10BA+2DD? That would be ridiculous and insane but I want to see who's gonna sell it first




This is just another driver-count masterrace. And I don't like this at all. Neither am I confident in the abilities of their tuning nor is this sensible anyway.

What ever. If it sells why not.


----------



## MuZo2

Next big thing to come from China is Celeste from flc , 108 tunings with three knobs & gear drive. Driver count ? (1+2)


----------



## Orackle

Hi guys, I have owned Vsonic Vsd3s, but the cable broke and it's now really hard to find, so I decided to buy smth with MMCX cable. 

So now i choose between Tenmark Pro (really like over the ear grip + they are on sale and look like Shure) and **** 4in1 (i read so many good replies here)

Previously I owned Vsonics vsd1, liked them, then upgraded to Vsd3s, they were even better (except the cable ). So if any of you had any of these two (especially vsd3) I would really appreciate a little comparison and maybe some advice. Thx in advance


----------



## yangian

Will more drivers give better sound for granted?


----------



## Alex3221

orackle said:


> Hi guys, I have owned Vsonic Vsd3s, but the cable broke and it's now really hard to find, so I decided to buy smth with MMCX cable.
> 
> So now i choose between Tenmark Pro (really like over the ear grip + they are on sale and look like Shure) and **** 4in1 (i read so many good replies here)
> 
> Previously I owned Vsonics vsd1, liked them, then upgraded to Vsd3s, they were even better (except the cable ). So if any of you had any of these two (especially vsd3) I would really appreciate a little comparison and maybe some advice. Thx in advance



If you liked the sound signature of vsd3, vivo xe800 Will be an upgrade and is even cheaper but cable isn't detachable.
I recommend you to read some reviews of Trinity audio IEMs


----------



## FUYU

yangian said:


> Will more drivers give better sound for granted?




Yes and No. 
Usually the more drivers you use, the less frequency-range has to be put out by every driver. BAs are more or less full-range by design, thus by lowering the load of each driver, you lower distortion. This is slightly different to something like a tradional speaker set-up, although it works pretty much the same way. 
However, adding more drivers makes tuning a lot more difficult, not only manually like with tubing or dampers, but also on a electronic level with capacitors, resistors, wiring, etc. Cohesion and phase is key to make an earphone sound proper. Tuning is paramount. Always. Even if you put over 9000 drivers in one earpiece.


----------



## Zackio

What is the sound sig of the (Double driver)HCK UEs? Dont see a review of them around here!. Are they any good? I see them for 14 dollars on aliexpress...


----------



## mungbean66

Hey guys 

Been reading thread for a little while, looking for a replacement for my 8 year old UE TF10s.
Are there any Chinese phones with more resolution? I love micro detail  . I'm not a bass head so as long as it has close to TF10 bass I will be happy.

I've ordered the Rock Zircon, VJJB KS4 and the Somic V4. I know these probably won't match the TF10 but I can give these as gifts to my mates if I don't like them.

Would I be happy with the **** 4in1 or should I be aiming higher?

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> 8 BA 1DD  :eek:




6 BA + 1DD already needed Amp 
Then these 8 BA + 1DD should stack Amp 
No .. ........

I will pass on this


----------



## kimD

mungbean66 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Been reading thread for a little while, looking for a replacement for my 8 year old UE TF10s.
> Are there any Chinese phones with more resolution? I love micro detail  . I'm not a bass head so as long as it has close to TF10 bass I will be happy.
> ...




Tf10 textured & detailed would be the winner.
But 4in1 can be winner that wide & huge soundstage with bass hits on tight with very impactful.
Mids & Treble just right, not too detail and not too smooth. Just right for you


----------



## mungbean66

kimd said:


> Tf10 textured & detailed would be the winner.
> But 4in1 can be winner that wide & huge soundstage with bass hits on tight with very impactful.
> Mids & Treble just right, not too detail and not too smooth. Just right for you




Thanks Kim. I'll probably get the ****'s and just keep them for different Genres if I don't prefer them to my TF10s.
Plus sometimes I like lots of bass with my EDM.


----------



## kimD

mungbean66 said:


> Thanks Kim. I'll probably get the ****'s and just keep them for different Genres if I don't prefer them to my TF10s.
> Plus sometimes I like lots of bass with my EDM.




The ratio less than $50 USD IEM can performance like $250 USD.
I am really appreciated of these IEM.
Even fits with foam tips has much much comfortable for longer duration wearing as well.
Just slightly heavy weight than plastic shell that's what I've admitted


----------



## notamethlab

Just received the **** 4 in 1 and Music Maker TKY1. Very excited to give these a listen


----------



## Cinder

Would you guys wanna see a review of the  AuGlamour AG-R8?
  
 https://www.amazon.com/AUGLAMOUR-Original-Headphone-Earphone-Headset/dp/B019ROX9K2


----------



## yangian

kimd said:


> Tf10 textured & detailed would be the winner.
> But 4in1 can be winner that wide & huge soundstage with bass hits on tight with very impactful.
> Mids & Treble just right, not too detail and not too smooth. Just right for you


 
  
  
 Wide and huge soundstage? How about its soundstage compared to Havi B3? Does it have soundstage height?


----------



## kimD

yangian said:


> Wide and huge soundstage? How about its soundstage compared to Havi B3? Does it have soundstage height?




Sorry didn't own Havu B3 

Only can said is much better than RHA T20s


----------



## yangian

kimd said:


> Sorry didn't own Havu B3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I saw you have Pinncle P1. How about 4in1 compared to P1 on soundstage?
  
 I havn't found any those Chinese budgeted products can give a reasonable soundstage height compared to IE80/KEF M200. Including B3, though it does best among the budgeted products I have. I was so frustrated on LZ A2, so much so that I'm afraid to try more IEMs from Ali/Taobao. The A2 almost has no any soundstage height.


----------



## kimD

yangian said:


> I saw you have Pinncle P1. How about 4in1 compared to P1 on soundstage?
> 
> I havn't found any those Chinese budgeted products can give a reasonable soundstage height compared to IE80/KEF M200. Including B3, though it does best among the budgeted products I have. I was so frustrated on LZ A2, so much so that I'm afraid to try more IEMs from Ali/Taobao. The A2 almost has no any soundstage height.




P1 you really need Amp to drive it fun.. 
If compare with 4in1 needless Amp would be fun at all.
So at that pricing of 4in1 and fits.
I would rate it at least 4.5-4.9/5 

P1 really need more money to invest those expensive Amp.


----------



## yangian

kimd said:


> P1 you really need Amp to drive it fun..
> If compare with 4in1 needless Amp would be fun at all.
> So at that pricing of 4in1 and fits.
> I would rate it at least 4.5-4.9/5
> ...


 
  
 Oh, thank you! I actually only meant soundstage. I saw people praise P1's soundstage. So I wonder how about the soundstage of 4in1 compared to P1. I have no interest in P1 at all.


----------



## kimD

yangian said:


> Oh, thank you! I actually only meant soundstage. I saw people praise P1's soundstage. So I wonder how about the soundstage of 4in1 compared to P1. I have no interest in P1 at all.




Soundstage is depend on bassy track.
Do you listen music at home Bose HiFi system?
The soundstage is almost there.
Meant very huge bass and hits and punchy your ears canal. 3D sounds wise may add more BA will do.
4in1 only offer with single BA to produce good Mids & Trebles well.
But I guarantee you no regret of that Bass performance.


----------



## yangian

kimd said:


> Soundstage is depend on bassy track.
> Do you listen music at home Bose HiFi system?
> The soundstage is almost there.
> Meant very huge bass and hits and punchy your ears canal. 3D sounds wise may add more BA will do.
> ...


 

  I tentatively understand what you mean. Do you mean the scattered bass quantity give one a sense of expansion of soundstage?


----------



## yangian

Hi, headfiers,
 I ever had a UE600, I gave it to a friend as a gift. I like its sound actually , but feel it sounds too congested. I want to try a pure BA IEMs. The aspect I care most is 3D sound. Anyone can recommend a* best valued *Chinese product? Thanks very much!


----------



## CoiL

My **** 4in1 is @ the burning but from the little time I listened it OOTB I would say it has very decent soundstage height and openness.
 Instruments and sounds are out of the head-stage (side guitars were closest to "head-stage borders" but still out of the head-stage with great details and clarity). Great decays and reverbs. Mids and highs are spot-on right imho, not too smooth/layed back, nor too bright/splashy.
 From the time I owned B3P1 (without amp), I would say it doesn`t have such holographic-like soundstage but still pretty big one with great clarity, transparency and instrument separation. I`m quite junkie for soundstage btw and I can`t find it lacking.
 But these are short impressions. I will do my follow-up impressions after they have had some playtime and done some tip-rolling.


----------



## smy1

What kind of cables do I need for the **** 4 in 1


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> My **** 4in1 is @ the burning but from the little time I listened it OOTB I would say it has very decent soundstage height and openness.
> Instruments and sounds are out of the head-stage (side guitars were closest to "head-stage borders" but still out of the head-stage with great details and clarity). Great decays and reverbs. Mids and highs are spot-on right imho, not too smooth/layed back, nor too bright/splashy.
> From the time I owned B3P1 (without amp), I would say it doesn`t have such holographic-like soundstage but still pretty big one with great clarity, transparency and instrument separation. I`m quite junkie for soundstage btw and I can`t find it lacking.
> But these are short impressions. I will do my follow-up impressions after they have had some playtime and done some tip-rolling.


 
  
  
 But B3 without amplifying means nothing. I'm sorry. Anyway, Will wait for your further impression. Thanks!


----------



## smy1

nvm rip


----------



## HiFiChris

crabdog said:


> @kimD are these new? Bit confused because the same page says 1DD+2BA and below says 3BA.


 
  
 I think it is a triple-BA IEM, as it is quite likely that the large driver is a Knowles CI that is used for the low frequencies. In addition, I cannot see any dynamic driver in the picture and *think* to see two smaller BA drivers.


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Mixcder ANC-G5, a low budget Active Noise Cancelling In-Ear:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/mixcder-anc-g5-active-noise-cancelling-hi-fi-in-ear-headphones-3-5mm-audio-jack-built-in-microphone-adjustable-ear-hook-for-iphone-ipod-ipad-mp3-mp4-samsung-galaxy-nexus-and-computer/reviews/16672​  ​  ​


----------



## kimD

He he just now placed my ordered for AK Custom 3+1 DD


----------



## crabdog

kimD wow you don't quit oO


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> kimD wow you don't quit oO




Great IEM should try it out.
It time ship with EMS should be faster


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> kimD wow you don't quit oO


its impossible to quit


----------



## Ewen

audio123 said:


> its impossible to quit


 

 All those unsuspicious headfiers coming here for and advice on a new pair of earphone who end up 3 months later with a dozen on their desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> All those unsuspicious headfiers coming here for and advice on a new pair of earphone who end up 3 months later with a dozen on their desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Closer to 2 dozen at the moment D:


----------



## kimD

Thumb up for 4in1. 
I'm really slander of these IEM.

Sound like a superb


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Thumb up for 4in1.
> I'm really slander of these IEM.
> 
> Sound like a superb



It's true


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> It's true




Just met a friend he owned both **** , sound are similar, but why no people recommended for below link.
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/AVRvYfU7


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Just met a friend he owned both **** , sound are similar, but why no people recommended for below link.
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/AVRvYfU7



I remember hearing that was good but sometimes I prefer cable down style easy to take in and out when you don't need better isolation


----------



## Ewen

kimd said:


> Just met a friend he owned both **** , sound are similar, but why no people recommended for below link.
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/AVRvYfU7


 

 There are many people here who appreciate the **** UES ( including me http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/25845#post_12515571 ).
 I also have the DT2, which design is close to the 4 in 1 and weight is a serious issue.


----------



## Orackle

Does anyone own both 4in1 and UEs? I really want over the year IEM, but 4in1 recieve too many good comments to ignore them


----------



## crabdog

Can't let 4in1 take all the glory here. I gotta give a shout out to the Tennmak Pro. They are also really good


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> He he just now placed my ordered for AK Custom 3+1 DD




Wow, you beat me to it.


----------



## audio123

Any one taking 8ba 1dd for the team?


----------



## bartzky

audio123 said:


> Any one taking 8ba 1dd for the team?



We'll need to start a crowdfunding campaign for that


----------



## audio123

bartzky said:


> We'll need to start a crowdfunding campaign for that


thats a great idea tbh...


----------



## VinceHill24

The **** UEs is very very good for the price and they look cool too with custom like shells. The UEs has been around for quite some time already, bought it after reading peter123 review on it. So far most impressions on **** 4in1 kinda matches my impressions on the UEs but you gotta listen both to find out anyway. Definitely prefer the UEs than the hlsx-808 i own. I think the 4in1 will have more bass quantity than the UEs due to the driver and housing. Hopefully the 4in1 will bring me even more surprise than just that.


----------



## bartzky

audio123 said:


> thats a great idea tbh...




I nominate HiFiChris as our crowdfunded reviewer of the 8+1


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> Any one taking 8ba 1dd for the team?




6+1DD needs amp.
8+1DD needs double stack amp.

The main purpose is design for you


----------



## Podster

Since my phone is not allowing me to quote other post this is for Coil, I see you do have a higher quality cable than my Tingo on my 4in1 but this Tingo sounds awesome on them and better than some of my more expensive ones sound.


----------



## alucard177

My Ues just shipped alongside this cable. It's gonna be a long waiting time until they arrive and I can't wait to have a listen. I'm glad my M6 revived.


----------



## Saoshyant

LZ-A3 is on Massdrop at $130 with 5 buyers, but was hoping for a better discount.


----------



## Trying2Learn

saoshyant said:


> LZ-A3 is on Massdrop at $130 with 5 buyers, but was hoping for a better discount.


Is that even discounted?


----------



## Ewen

saoshyant said:


> LZ-A3 is on Massdrop at $130 with 5 buyers, but was hoping for a better discount.


 

 It was $90+ when it appeared on GearBest, then they decided to raise the price and offer a coupon instead, but the final price was $125.
 As GB, Massdrop thinks that $130 is good enough for a formely hyped product, that any consumer jumps on anything with 15-20% off retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Saoshyant

If it was sub $100 I'd be tempted, but at the current price, I'd rather spend the money on a nice cable.


----------



## Ewen

There are a lot of very good iems for that price and I'm sure that many are superior to the LZ.
 But $100 for a cable! It may be "good", but it is definitely overpriced.


----------



## audio123

ewen said:


> There are a lot of very good iems for that price and I'm sure that many are superior to the LZ.
> But $100 for a cable! It may be "good", but it is definitely overpriced.


 

 $100 for a cable isnt overpriced at all...
 sound difference is day and night with stock vs upgrade cable imo


----------



## harpo1

audio123 said:


> $100 for a cable isnt overpriced at all...
> sound difference is day and night with stock vs upgrade cable


 
 You might want to add IMO because many don't hear a difference.


----------



## audio123

harpo1 said:


> You might want to add IMO because many don't hear a difference.


 

 look at toxic, plussound , dhc , effect audio etc...
 if there is no difference, these dedicated cable companies wont exist.


----------



## Ewen

audio123 said:


> $100 for a cable isnt overpriced at all...
> sound difference is day and night with stock vs upgrade cable


 

 Don't want to open a debate on cable prices, but the megabucks hifi cables era was many years ago and I think it has been an eye opener for many audiophiles, it is a passion for many but also a business for others and the cable companies were one of the worst example.
 Anyway if you compare what you get when you upgrade your $10 iem with a $100 one and do the same with a cable, it is hard to justify its price.


----------



## FUYU

saoshyant said:


> If it was sub $100 I'd be tempted, but at the current price, I'd rather spend the money on a nice cable.




I've got it on sale for 59€ minus the cable.


----------



## audio123

ewen said:


> Don't want to open a debate on cable prices, but the megabucks hifi cables era was many years ago and I think it has been an eye opener for many audiophiles, it is a passion for many but also a business for others and the cable companies were one of the worst example.
> Anyway if you compare what you get when you upgrade your $10 iem with a $100 one and do the same with a cable, it is hard to justify its price.


 
 well u assume $10 iem lol


----------



## harpo1

audio123 said:


> look at toxic, plussound , dhc , effect audio etc...
> if there is no difference, these dedicated cable companies wont exist.


 
 Just because they exist doesn't mean the perceived sound difference is worth the price.  People get on the hyped train and nothing will change their mind.  Enough about cables way to off topic.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> look at toxic, plussound , dhc , effect audio etc...
> if there is no difference, these dedicated cable companies wont exist.


 
  
  
 Buy a 4in1 or whatever a reputed Chinese hybrid product and compared with AKG K3k. Let us know your comparison of their SQ/price ratio.


----------



## Saoshyant

To be fair, if I'd spend the money on a cable, it'd be for my Rose Pudding, which would put the cable cost at a fraction of the IEM cost. People spend thousands on watches, which functionally can't outperform a $20 digital watch. If I want to spend a little extra on a cable to replace a cable that is frankly too short to begin with, as long as I'm happy with the purchase that's all that matters.


----------



## peter123

My take on the iBasso D14 Bushmaster for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d14-bushmaster/reviews/16677


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Buy a 4in1 or whatever a reputed Chinese hybrid product and compared with AKG K3k. Let us know your comparison of their SQ/price ratio.


 

 i do buy chinese iems...
 currently chinese hybrids i have are lza2s, sirius, dn1000
 used to have flc8s
  
 sirius > flc8s > akg 3003 > dn1000 > lza2s
  
 flc8s has the best sq/price ratio


----------



## Ewen

saoshyant said:


> To be fair, if I'd spend the money on a cable, it'd be for my Rose Pudding, which would put the cable cost at a fraction of the IEM cost. People spend thousands on watches, which functionally can't outperform a $20 digital watch. If I want to spend a little extra on a cable to replace a cable that is frankly too short to begin with, as long as I'm happy with the purchase that's all that matters.


 

 That's what I understood, I just found strange to go from a fairly good value iem to a really bad value cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Alex3221

audio123 Could you recommend me an upgrade cable (2 pins) between $20-40?


----------



## Zackio

Anyone who tried the Super Audio 6... Does it compare to the shure se 425 and 535? Is it relatively better than those two?...


----------



## Skullophile

Peters review of the Super Audio 6
http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6/reviews/16574


----------



## Zackio

What would be the signature sound of a iem 1DD+1BA?


----------



## crabdog

zackio said:


> What would be the signature sound of a iem 1DD+1BA?



There are so many variables it's impossible to say. The housing, materials used, the tuning etc. Ideally you would get the warm vibrant bass from the dynamic and clean detailed higher frequencies from the BA. 

We've seen from experience though that this is not always the case. I have 3 iems with this 1+1 configuration and they all sound very different.


----------



## Sandbox2

where can I find a mmcx cable longer than 1.2m?  looking for around 1.65m or so- budget price - similar quality that tennmak provides.


----------



## audio123

alex3221 said:


> @audio123 Could you recommend me an upgrade cable (2 pins) between $20-40?


 
 between $20-$40 the cable is as good as stock cables.
 cheers!


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> look at toxic, plussound , dhc , effect audio etc...
> if there is no difference, these dedicated cable companies wont exist.


 
 That's not true at all. Ever heard of the snake-oil effect? It's been around forever, and people will buy expensive things just to make themselves feel better. The placebo effect is strong, especially when significant sums of money are involved. Until someone can provide me with concrete proof that the FR of a headphone is changed non-negligibly, I'll pass.


----------



## Musiklife

audio123 said:


> between $20-$40 the cable is as good as stock cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 True, at this price they compare to the stock one's


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> That's not true at all. Ever heard of the snake-oil effect? It's been around forever, and people will buy expensive things just to make themselves feel better. The placebo effect is strong, especially when significant sums of money are involved. Until someone can provide me with concrete proof that the FR of a headphone is changed non-negligibly, I'll pass.


 
 perhaps you can PM @PLUSSOUND for proof.


----------



## Alex3221

musiklife said:


> True, at this price they compare to the stock one's







audio123 said:


> between $20-$40 the cable is as good as stock cables.
> cheers!


 
so, wouldn't you recommend FiiO RC-UE2B cable?
What is the cheapest cable you would recommend to me?


----------



## audio123

alex3221 said:


> so, wouldn't you recommend FiiO RC-UE2B cable?
> What is the cheapest cable you would recommend to me?


it is more of a replacement cable rather than an upgrade cable. Cheers!
I would recommend PW Audio The Flash Copper or Effect Audio Thor Copper


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> perhaps you can PM @PLUSSOUND for proof.


 
 Why would I PM quite possibly the most biased source for proof?


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> Why would I PM quite possibly the most biased source for proof?


when they are manufacturing cables, they do testing so have evidence.


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> when they are manufacturing cables, they do testing so have evidence.


 
 Yes, but it is in their best interests to provide evidence in support of the change, compromising their reliability. It's not a personal thing, but rather a general concept regarding businesses and proof. Similar to how a sugar company will do its best to show you how sugar isn't really bad for you.


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> Yes, but it is in their best interests to provide evidence in support of the change, compromising their reliability. It's not a personal thing, but rather a general concept regarding businesses and proof. Similar to how a sugar company will do its best to show you how sugar isn't really bad for you.


you are right on that though but getting an upgrade cable will do more good than harm based on the enhanced sq IMHO. There are tons of CIEM manufacturers that work with these cable companies. If cable has no effect, why would different iems manufacturers state the composite material in their stock cables? Some materials have better conductivity.
Cheers


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> you are right on that though but getting an upgrade cable will do more good than harm based on the enhanced sq IMHO. There are tons of CIEM manufacturers that work with these cable companies. If cable has no effect, why would different iems manufacturers state the composite material in their stock cables? Some materials have better conductivity.
> Cheers


 
@audio123 I don't know how my messages come across, but I hope it's not with hostility. That's not actually how I feel, so if that's how I sound, my bad. The reason why could simply be because they use it for marketing purposes to charge more money per cable. However, I do agree with you. Replacing a cable with a higher-quality one can't really do any harm. I for one do plan of buying some cables, simply because I dislike the look and feel of the plastic ones that often come IEMs.


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> @audio123
> I don't know how my messages come across, but I hope it's not with hostility. That's not actually how I feel, so if that's how I sound, my bad. The reason why could simply be because they use it for marketing purposes to charge more money per cable. However, I do agree with you. Replacing a cable with a higher-quality one can't really do any harm. I for one do plan of buying some cables, simply because I dislike the look and feel of the plastic ones that often come IEMs.


not at all man. Friendly debate 
I for one am not a cable believer until I tried a premium cable and believe it ☺


----------



## anticute

yangian said:


> Buy a 4in1 or whatever a reputed Chinese hybrid product and compared with AKG K3k. Let us know your comparison of their SQ/price ratio.


 
 I'd be careful falling into the hype too much. There have been other budget Chinese IEMs that have been compared to TOTL IEMs, and even high-end full size headphones, which has then been shown not to be true, sadly after a lot of people having fallen for the hype.


----------



## VinceHill24

My take about upgrade cable, if you are rich or have lots of disposable income, then go for it. To say that upgrade cable do not have effect in enhancing SQ is not appropriate there are definitely differences in the conductance of audio signal in different cable material used, it is just a matter of will the change be enough to make perceived changes in terms of SQ to your ears and it depends also on the IEM you're pairing with as in will the driver be more capable in delivering more audio resolution. For the average people who don't have that much to spend, i would say save it as you may be better off using the money on a better pair of IEM 1st then only considering upgrade cable if you have the extra money. JMHO


----------



## audio123

anticute said:


> I'd be careful falling into the hype too much. There have been other budget Chinese IEMs that have been compared to TOTL IEMs, and even high-end full size headphones, which has then been shown not to be true, sadly after a lot of people having fallen for the hype.


definitely. i went for the Shozy 0 and LZ A2S. They are just good and do not wow me at all. Good for casual listening.
Top 2 chinese brands:
Fidue 
Dunu
Their QC is top notch


----------



## anticute

vincehill24 said:


> My take about upgrade cable, if you are rich or have lots of disposable income, then go for it. To say that upgrade cable do not have effect in enhancing SQ is not appropriate there are definitely differences in the conductance of audio signal in different cable material used, it is just a matter of will the change be enough to make perceived changes in terms of SQ to your ears and it depends also on the IEM you're pairing with as in will the driver be more capable in delivering more audio resolution. For the average people who don't have that much to spend, i would say save it as you may be better off using the money on a better pair of IEM 1st then only considering upgrade cable if you have the extra money. JMHO


 

 With all due respect, could we please leave this topic? In my experience, discussions about whether cables (or burn-in) changes SQ tend to derail threads badly, and lead to nothing good. Some believe in it, some don't. Those who believe in it will probably hear a difference, if for nothing else because of expectation bias, and those who don't believe in it will probably not hear a difference , if for nothing else because of the same expectation bias. Still have not seen a single case where a proponent of one camp has managed to change the mind of one in the other.
  
 Anyway, I'm sure there are threads dedicated to these topics


----------



## Alex3221

audio123 said:


> it is more of a replacement cable rather than an upgrade cable. Cheers!
> I would recommend PW Audio The Flash Copper or Effect Audio Thor Copper



Thank you Pal!


----------



## VinceHill24

anticute said:


> With all due respect, could we please leave this topic? In my experience, discussions about whether cables (or burn-in) changes SQ tend to derail threads badly, and lead to nothing good. Some believe in it, some don't. Those who believe in it will probably hear a difference, if for nothing else because of expectation bias, and those who don't believe in it will probably not hear a difference , if for nothing else because of the same expectation bias. Still have not seen a single case where a proponent of one camp has managed to change the mind of one in the other.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure there are threads dedicated to these topics


 Agree to let's just move on from this topic and back to the discovery of IEMs, it is the IEM itself that matters anyway.


----------



## audio123

best chinese iem to date imo


----------



## toddy0191

audio123 said:


> best chinese iem to date imo




Which model are those?


----------



## crabdog

toddy0191 said:


> Which model are those?


 
 Fidue Sirius.
  
 For the price I would hope they are one of the best Chinese iem..


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Fidue Sirius.
> 
> For the price I would hope they are one of the best Chinese iem..


yes btw crab I am with you, extremely disappointed with LZ A2S.


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> yes btw crab I am with you, extremely disappointed with LZ A2S.


 
 Thanks for the update. I was a bit worried that it was just me thinking they're below average.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the update. I was a bit worried that it was just me thinking they're below average.


 no worries. It just isn't good and is nowhere the level as the supposedly hype


----------



## tripside

Over the past one year I've had a great time exploring the astonishingly vfm earphones from China. Based on reviews from fellow users here I've bought KZ ED10, ATE, Xiaomi Piston 1&2, Rock Zircon and lately Tennmak Pro, VE monk and **** 4 in 1. I haven't been disappointed one bit. So far Tennmak Pro is my favourite. I often prefer it over my HD598. I'm looking forward to trying out the VE Monk and Senfers. They are on their way. 

My source currently is a Fiio E10k paired with OnePlus 3 and MacBook. 

Now I would like to know from you guys is which IEMs would you consider a definite step from these in the 60-80$ price range.


----------



## audio123

tripside said:


> Over the past one year I've had a great time exploring the astonishingly vfm earphones from China. Based on reviews from fellow users here I've bought KZ ED10, ATE, Xiaomi Piston 1&2, Rock Zircon and lately Tennmak Pro, VE monk and **** 4 in 1. I haven't been disappointed one bit. So far Tennmak Pro is my favourite. I often prefer it over my HD598. I'm looking forward to trying out the VE Monk and Senfers. They are on their way.
> 
> My source currently is a Fiio E10k paired with OnePlus 3 and MacBook.
> 
> Now I would like to know from you guys is which IEMs would you consider a definite step from these in the 60-80$ price range.


 

 havi b3 pro 1


----------



## audio123

from my experience, based on sound wise
 the upgrade journey:
 rock zircon -> fidue a65/havi b3 pro 1/shozy 0/ostry kc06/vsd5s/tfz series -> trinity audio vyrus/simgot en700/pinnaclep1 -> flc8s -> any flagship iems


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> best chinese iem to date imo




No money to buy wow


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> No money to buy wow


 

 U just bought UM Martian...


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> U just bought UM Martian...




Ya consider Chinese brand too


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> yes btw crab I am with you, extremely disappointed with LZ A2S.




I don't have a2s. But me too extremely disappointed on a2.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> I don't have a2s. But me too extremely disappointed on a2.


 

 I wont buy any lz products anymore


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> I wont buy any lz products anymore




My previous LZ-A3 disappointed too


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> I wont buy any lz products anymore




You should look at 4in1 really wow lol


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> You should look at 4in1 really wow lol


 
 if wow why are u selling it


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> if wow why are u selling it :confused_face_2:




I got my plan for these
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/AVRvYfU7


----------



## tripside

audio123 said:


> havi b3 pro 1




How's the build quality on these?


----------



## crabdog

Geez do I have to discover everything around here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KZ Bluetooth. Thank me later.


----------



## anticute

crabdog said:


> Geez do I have to discover everything around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice find! Haven't bought KZ in a while, but if that turns out to be good, I might get it. I've been looking for some kind of a cheap bluetooth IEM that I can use while training for a while.


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> I got my plan for these
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/AVRvYfU7


 

 i tried it long time ago.
 they are decent.


----------



## audio123

tripside said:


> How's the build quality on these?


 

 the build quality is quite sturdy on this imo but it is nowhere near totl standards


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> i tried it long time ago.
> they are decent.




How is the sound?
There are huge soundstage


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> How is the sound?
> There are huge soundstage


 

 decent sound. it didnt wow me at all. soundstage is quite narrow imo.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> decent sound. it didnt wow me at all. soundstage is quite narrow imo.





So sad, but 4in1 really wow me, just the volume level
needed higher than others IEM

Edited
4in1 body weight was the weak point


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> So sad, but 4in1 really wow me, just the volume level
> needed higher than others IEM


 

 it is nowhere near your martian standard tho i can guarantee


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> it is nowhere near your martian standard tho i can guarantee




No.. My Martian far better.
Cause can't beat with Martian.
I got swap cable and burned in period, when you do audition was all fresh and standard cable , how to tell


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> No.. My Martian far better.
> Cause can't beat with Martian.
> I got swap cable and burned in period, when you do audition was all fresh and standard cable , how to tell


 

 i shall try your Martian 1 day


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> i shall try your Martian 1 day




Sure no problem and also my source as well


----------



## chompchomps

audio123 said:


> no worries. It just isn't good and is nowhere the level as the supposedly hype


 
 oh man ive yet to receive mine but damn now i dont feel as excited as before. glad i got it at the cheaper gearbest price tho


----------



## B9Scrambler

chompchomps said:


> oh man ive yet to receive mine but damn now i dont feel as excited as before. glad i got it at the cheaper gearbest price tho


 
  
 You might love it. Don't let a few comments get you down.


----------



## Saoshyant

Unfortunately if you go in with negative preconceptions, there's the chance when you actually get to hear it you'll just see the negative you expect.


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> You might love it. Don't let a few comments get you down.


 

 3 of us dont like it already tho
 me u and @crabdog


----------



## harpo1

audio123 said:


> 3 of us dont like it already tho
> me u and @crabdog


 
 And there are plenty that do.


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> 3 of us dont like it already tho
> me u and @crabdog


 
  
 I thought *chompchomps'* line of convo was for the 4n1, not the L2S. I haven't tried the 4n1. Going back and re-reading the last two pages I realize that may not be the case, haha. Either way, my comment stands. *chompchomps *may love the A2S (and/or the 4n1).


----------



## FUYU

harpo1 said:


> And there are plenty that do.




Yeah, I liked them. But the signature is pretty hit and miss. LZs sound-profile is quite unusual. 
If there is an IEM that's too smooth, the A2S fits the bill.


----------



## carltonh

Some asked why the **** UES didn't catch on earlier, and I am party why. Despite praising the sound, mine had quality problems with a bad mmcx connection. Nothing kills enthusiasm quicker than quality control issues.


----------



## B9Scrambler

fuyu said:


> Yeah, I liked them. But the signature is pretty hit and miss. LZs sound-profile is quite unusual.
> *If there is an IEM that's too smooth, the A2S fits the bill.*


 
  
 Yup, I think thats about right. For someone who is very treble sensitive, the A2S would be a very easy recommendation for sure. They are without a doubt the least offensive earphones I've heard to date. For me that's no good. I like brash and energetic, hence my love of JVCs.


----------



## chompchomps

saoshyant said:


> Unfortunately if you go in with negative preconceptions, there's the chance when you actually get to hear it you'll just see the negative you expect.


 
  
 Thats true, i'll pretend i did not hear anything. i'll take it when it comes.


----------



## chompchomps

b9scrambler said:


> Yup, I think thats about right. For someone who is very treble sensitive, the A2S would be a very easy recommendation for sure. They are without a doubt the least offensive earphones I've heard to date. For me that's no good. I like brash and energetic, hence my love of JVCs.


 
 Im loving my FXT90LTD at the moment, taking a break from the shozy zeros, still find these a treat to listen to though


----------



## B9Scrambler

chompchomps said:


> Im loving my FXT90sLTD at the moment, taking a break from the shozy zeros, still find these a treat to listen to though


 
  
 I've always wanted to try the FXT90 LTD. Have two pairs of the standard model. Love em to death.  Still a great earphone even compared with all these snazzy new ones coming out.


----------



## chompchomps

b9scrambler said:


> I've always wanted to try the FXT90 LTD. Have two pairs of the standard model. Love em to death.  Still a great earphone even compared with all these snazzy new ones coming out.


 
  
 yeah i got one from that standard Ebay seller, cant remember his name off hand. Sold my original ones off and bought the LTDs. Couldnt really tell apart the difference apart from aesthetics and the more nimble wiring. These are truly old but gold (literally). 
  
 I know about your prized FXH-30s and the micro driver obsession. still havnt got round to trying those though


----------



## B9Scrambler

chompchomps said:


> I know about your prized FXH-30s and the *micro driver obsession*. still havnt got round to trying those though


 
  
 Really? I've tried to stay low key about that but I guess I failed. Shucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't recommend the FXH30 enough. Still my fav budget earphone.


----------



## CoiL

podster said:


> Since my phone is not allowing me to quote other post this is for Coil, I see you do have a higher quality cable than my Tingo on my 4in1 but this Tingo sounds awesome on them and better than some of my more expensive ones sound.


 
 Tingo cable should be also quite good, I was also considering it but I didn`t like the straight jack, Y-splitter and MMCX "bulky" shape.
 I believe Your Tingo cable is about if not same SQ so don`t worry


----------



## MuZo2

Coil no mods yet on 4in1?


----------



## CoiL

LOL, not yet, they are still "burning-in" (for what it`s worth or not, they sound very good anyway OOTB).
 But I`ll probably open them up soon after evaluating them in stock condition and cleaning/arranging my new workplace.
 I will probably grind them little smaller and install wooden backplates (mahogany, for "boosting" natural mids).
  
 Btw, I did some tip-rolling with **** 4in1 and seems that JVC Spiral Dot (S size for me) is best choice SQ-wise. Huast H10 tips were also very good. Other favs like Philips UE and Huawei Honor tips didn`t sound good this time with this IEM. Seems that any tip with narrower bore pushes back sound coming from DD and BA kind of gets slightly "shouty & bright" then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, my recommendation with **** 4in1 would be very wide bore tips like JVC Spiral Dots. I didn`t try all the tips I have (~30 different) but I think latter ones are best. 
 Will leave them burning again but I haven`t noticed change in SQ after ~30h playtime, to me they sound same like OOTB.


----------



## Skullophile

Guess who just pulled the trigger on the niceHCK 8 + 1 hybrid?
This guy (points to self) I'll let you all know how it sounds!
The SkullMan takes one for the team!


----------



## Ewen

skullophile said:


> Guess who just pulled the trigger on the niceHCK 8 + 1 hybrid?
> This guy (points to self) I'll let you all know how it sounds!
> The SkullMan takes one for the team!


 

 Any info about the drivers that would "eventually" justify the price tag?


----------



## HiFiChris

skullophile said:


> Guess who just pulled the trigger on the niceHCK 8 + 1 hybrid?
> This guy (points to self) I'll let you all know how it sounds!
> The SkullMan takes one for the team!




Do you have a price and link?

It's not very easy to catch up with this thread with a couple of new pages once every few hours.


----------



## Ewen

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-Customized/1825606_32719903946.html


----------



## CoiL

ewen said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-Customized/1825606_32719903946.html


 

  
 Damn those look so so beautiful! But I wonder if they are really worth that price tag?


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> Damn those look so so beautiful! But I wonder if they are really worth that price tag?


 
 Well, everytime they add a BA they charge a premium to the point of stuffing 8 BAs + 1 DD in an iem and charging $500+.
 There no info about techs, design, crossover, FR, ....
 You can find really good hybrids around $30 ( **** for example ), dual BA + DD under $100 ( 1more, PMV ), so I don't find this price justified.


----------



## Lurk650

skullophile said:


> Guess who just pulled the trigger on the niceHCK 8 + 1 hybrid?
> This guy (points to self) I'll let you all know how it sounds!
> The SkullMan takes one for the team!




Holy crap you are crazy bro. Good luck


----------



## Niyologist

I'm going for the VE Monk Plus on Massdrop soon. I want to hear how good it is.


----------



## notamethlab

audio123 said:


> definitely. i went for the Shozy 0 and LZ A2S. They are just good and do not wow me at all. Good for casual listening.
> Top 2 chinese brands:
> Fidue
> Dunu
> Their QC is top notch



Toneking can also be added to that list


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> Toneking can also be added to that list




You mean MusicMaker. Although, the T71 appears to be a miss for them unfortunately. I didnt catch it earlier in my listening, Twin did confirm this though along with his actually falling appear will soon see how the TKH1 is. Probably this week


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> You mean MusicMaker. Although, the T71 appears to be a miss for them unfortunately. I didnt catch it earlier in my listening, Twin did confirm this though along with his actually falling appear will soon see how the TKH1 is. Probably this week


 
Their new TKY1 is very good, I prefer it over the Maple.


----------



## loomisjohnson

+1. i sheepishly bought the shozy and a2s on the basis of all the hype, and while neither is a bad iem in any respect (the shozy in particular would appeal to fans of a certain warm signature), i didn't think either was very good value--i actually reach for my $10 kzs before i reach for either. the new fotm ****, however, may really justify the hype.


----------



## kalo86

Hello guys, actually I have Rock Zircon iem and I love them.
Reading this thread I discovered two new iem's: **** 4in1 and Tennmak Pro.
Is there someone who can make a comparison in sound quality? Thanks!


----------



## yangian

I was extremely disappointed on LZ A2 due to its bad soundstage. For a ~$100 products, its soundstage is even worse than those like 8320/ATE/Yinjw. If your whatever hybrid IEMs up to $2-300 have a similar or just a little bit better soundstage than LZ A2, I will be totally disappointed on those Chinese products.


----------



## alucard177

skullophile said:


> Guess who just pulled the trigger on the niceHCK 8 + 1 hybrid?
> This guy (points to self) I'll let you all know how it sounds!
> The SkullMan takes one for the team!




There are two sold now. So who's the other crazy guy? Lol waiting for impressions and review. What colour did you get BTW?


----------



## TwinACStacks

kalo86 said:


> Hello guys, actually I have Rock Zircon iem and I love them.
> Reading this thread I discovered two new iem's: **** 4in1 and Tennmak Pro.
> Is there someone who can make a comparison in sound quality? Thanks!


 






 I don't have the Tenemark but I'm burning in the 4 in ones as we speak. I had an extended listen at around 40 Hours, VERY promising indeed. another no-brainer for the price.
  








 TWIN


----------



## bzfrank

The 4-in-1 sound great, but they are a bit too short for a firm fit in my ears. Anyone has a source for longer silicone buds?
  
 Top: TK13, Bottom: 4-in-1


----------



## thanderbird

bzfrank said:


> The 4-in-1 sound great, but they are a bit too short for a firm fit in my ears. Anyone has a source for longer silicone buds?
> 
> Top: TK13, Bottom: 4-in-1




Friend , what is your initial assessment of the TK13 vs 4in1 ?


----------



## kimD

To be honest, everyday stick in here, you may find out the most latest news and IEMs else.
Other than that just standby your pocket money will do


----------



## bzfrank

Cannot tell (yet), still burning in and hard to compare as long as I have no perfect fit.


----------



## Hisoundfi

They were made in China, I checked the box...
  
 Meze 99 Classics review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meze-99-classics/reviews/16685


----------



## bzfrank

hisoundfi said:


> ...


 
  
 Man, they look like straight out a steampunk anime.


----------



## bzfrank

The iHIFI990 seems to be out now, seen it listed on Aliexpress. Anyone got one already?


----------



## audio123

notamethlab said:


> Toneking can also be added to that list


 

 disagree toneking is not as established as the above 2 brands and the qc is not consistent to what I see.


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> Their new TKY1 is very good, I prefer it over the Maple.




That one looks interesting! The TKH1 is a wooden IEM for the same price. I personally love the Maple for what it is. I haven't heard the Shozy but I'm gonna guess the H1 is to compete with it. 

Like I said though. Musicmaker is the brand, ToneKing is the line


----------



## thanderbird

bzfrank said:


> Cannot tell (yet), still burning in and hard to compare as long as I have no perfect fit.




Okay ... I wait. LoL


----------



## smy1

My items has been stuck in "Processing through facility" for the past 7-9 days


----------



## Lurk650

Wish I could sell off my Fiio E12 and unmentionables and possibly my D14. The A91 is calling my name


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Wish I could sell off my Fiio E12 and unmentionables and possibly my D14. The A91 is calling my name


with the a91 u can forget almost all aliexpress/chinese iems


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> with the a91 u can forget almost all aliexpress/chinese iems


 
  
  
 How much better A91 than A83?


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> How much better A91 than A83?


as a former a83 owner too, a91 is in a sirius league. A83 is inferior to A91 in every aspects


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> as a former a83 owner too, a91 is in a sirius league. A83 is inferior to A91 in every aspects




Sorry, You actually say nothing.


----------



## yangian

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16307
  
_Sirius vs Fidue A83 ($299)_
 The main question that might be on the mind of many of Fidue’s loyal followers: how does the A83 compare to the new number 1 in line.* The Sirius has a wider and taller soundstage,* creating an overall bigger screen. In addition, notes are proportionally thicker to the larger stage; the A83 has a more distant instrument positioning. Because both the stage and instrument size is bigger, the sound is fuller and overall more engaging. In addition, the Sirius has better instrument definition.

This fuller sound is due to the more forward midrange, while the Sirius also has more mid-bass emphasis compared to the A83. While the A83’s sub-bass is punchy with bass-heavy tracks, the Sirius has a higher impact overall. The Sirius has a warmer and more pronounced midrange, with more vocal depth; vocals have greater density, and the A83 can sound a bit hollow in comparison. The A83’s signature is tilted slightly more towards the treble, compared to the more mid-centric Sirius; this can make A83’s tone sound a bit metallic in comparison, with a greater tendency towards sibilance. Overall, the Sirius retains the smooth house sound of the A83, while improving in all directions.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16504

_Sirius vs A83_ - *both have a similar height/depth while Sirius is more expanded in width*.  A83 low end is more lifted, both sub-bass and mid-bass are higher in quantity, but not by a lot.  Lower mids in A83 are thinner, definitely not as much body as in Sirius, and upper mids are brighter, more revealing, and at the same time noticeably harsher in comparison (just in relative comparison considering Sirius upper mids are smooth and detailed).  A83 treble is brighter and crispier, with more airiness, but it also sounds a little harsher in comparison to Sirius.  There is definitely more coherency in Sirius driver tuning while A83 follows a more common 3-way hybrid tuning where you can distinguish low end performance of dynamic driver and upper mids/treble brighter tuning courtesy of BA drivers.

I just feel it's hard to trust any review from this website. It has little help to try to get a clear sense of a product. 

DO NOT TRUST ANYONE; ONLY TRUST YOUR EARS.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16470

*Soundstage and Imaging*
 What I’m about to say might leave some scratching their heads. I own a lot of earphones, but the best earphones I’ve heard in terms of soundstage is a properly driven Havi B3 Pro1. Yes, it’s a fifty dollar earphone, but hearing is believing. If you own the Havi B3 Pro1 you probably know what I’m talking about. When driven with the proper source, The Havi soundstage is world class.
  
  
To my ear: Soundstage size: M200>IE800~IE80>Havi B3. Soundstage shape IE800>IE80>M200>Havi B3.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> with the a91 u can forget almost all aliexpress/chinese iems




Thats what im hoping for. Unfortunately $800 is a good chunk of change


----------



## kimD

Just received my PMV A01 Mk2 
Sounding never disappointed me


----------



## nhlean96

Just pulled the trigger for **** 4in1
 Hope it will take me to a new level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Can't stand the hype, It's too damn hyped


----------



## scizzro

nhlean96 said:


> Just pulled the trigger for **** 4in1
> Hope it will take me to a new level
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm in for 1 too. Hype got me again :'(


----------



## kimD

Sounding quite nice wow


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16307
> 
> _Sirius vs Fidue A83 ($299)_
> The main question that might be on the mind of many of Fidue’s loyal followers: how does the A83 compare to the new number 1 in line.* The Sirius has a wider and taller soundstage,* creating an overall bigger screen. In addition, notes are proportionally thicker to the larger stage; the A83 has a more distant instrument positioning. Because both the stage and instrument size is bigger, the sound is fuller and overall more engaging. In addition, the Sirius has better instrument definition.
> ...


 
 I also had a similar experience to you. I found the $40 Hidizs EX-01 to be the best and largest IEM for me in terms of sound-stage.


----------



## Cinder

kimd said:


> Just received my PMV A01 Mk2
> Sounding never disappointed me


 
 I normally find that after a disappointing first listen, if I just leave them alone for a day or so and the come back without listening to any other IEMs or headphones, they almost *always *sound better. Brain burn-in over time is a powerful asset.


----------



## kimD

cinder said:


> I normally find that after a disappointing first listen, if I just leave them alone for a day or so and the come back without listening to any other IEMs or headphones, they almost *always *sound better. Brain burn-in over time is a powerful asset.




Did you let it burn?
Cause the shell has slightly smaller and even nozzle with fit as tight to get better sealed.
Once get the right fit should do better sound quality as well


----------



## anndrenaline

I have the **** 4in1's...bad decision for me the shape and weight won't fit me at all no matter what tip i use. It will fall off every 1 minute. Is the DT2 any better? as i plan to keep the cables and replace it with DT2.


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> Did you let it burn?
> Cause the shell has slightly smaller and even nozzle with fit as tight to get better sealed.
> Once get the right fit should do better sound quality as well




I think he mistook you and thought you said the sound is disappointing then he was making a general statement


----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> I think he mistook you and thought you said the sound is disappointing then he was making a general statement




Ha ha.. Nvm. 
Nowadays felt like most of China IEMs already another level.
Just the sound quite similar, hard to choose your favor sig at all


----------



## Folly

kimd said:


> Sounding quite nice wow


 
  
  How nice? Almost AK2+1 level?


----------



## kimD

folly said:


> How nice? Almost AK2+1 level?




Just listening less than a track.
From my ears to tell. 
Sounding still can't beats with AK 2+1.
But overall for A01 Mk2 has better sound quality and better balance than 4in1.
Just the bass level still at 80-90% of 4in1.
Mids & Treble 20-30% better than 4in1.
Fit 100% confirmed better than 4in1. 

Should let it to burn-in and see how 1st


----------



## crabdog

anndrenaline said:


> I have the **** 4in1's...bad decision for me the shape and weight won't fit me at all no matter what tip i use. It will fall off every 1 minute. Is the DT2 any better? as i plan to keep the cables and replace it with DT2.


 
 Do you have another cable with memory wire? The 4in1 can easily be worn over-ear and should prevent them falling out.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Do you have another cable with memory wire? The 4in1 can easily be worn over-ear and should prevent them falling out.




Yes I did.. But end up still feeling painful, due to that weight.


----------



## kalo86

crabdog said:


> Well snap. Just ordered Tennmak Pro and **** 4in1. I need to stop coming here. :rolleyes:




Hi! Can you try to compare these two iem? Thanks


----------



## crabdog

kalo86 said:


> Hi! Can you try to compare these two iem? Thanks


 
 Honestly I've been really busy and haven't had much time to compare but I can tell you a little bit.
  
 The Pro has more bass and warmer sound. Also much easier to drive, they require very little power to boom.
  
 4in1 has a cleaner sound with more detail and separation. It's quite heavy (as someone stated just above) and can be a bit more difficult to keep in your ears.
  
 They're both great. Pro has a wow factor with more bass and forward mids. 4in1 is more balanced and detailed with outstanding treble.
  
 Need more time with both before I can say any more tbh.


----------



## kalo86

crabdog said:


> Honestly I've been really busy and haven't had much time to compare but I can tell you a little bit.
> 
> The Pro has more bass and warmer sound. Also much easier to drive, they require very little power to boom.
> 
> ...




Actually I have Rock Zircon, I think they are great iem but sometimes the bass is a little bit excessive, not more a neutral sound output.
So, for what I understand, the Tennmak Pro is like an evolution of Zircon and **** 4in1 are more neutral/analytical?


----------



## anndrenaline

Quote:


crabdog said:


> Do you have another cable with memory wire? The 4in1 can easily be worn over-ear and should prevent them falling out.


 
 Yes its memory cable. However i don't fancy over-ears that's why i wont consider Se215's type of form factor. Seems lightweight iems like Re400's and Piston v3 are the best fit for me.


----------



## crabdog

kalo86 said:


> Actually I have Rock Zircon, I think they are great iem but sometimes the bass is a little bit excessive, not more a neutral sound output.
> So, for what I understand, the Tennmak Pro is like an evolution of Zircon and **** 4in1 are more neutral/analytical?


 
 4in1 is more neutral but it's still V-shaped. I wouldn't call it analytical.
  
 Pro is quite a step up in quality from the Zircon and has a warm sound with better controlled bass.


----------



## kalo86

crabdog said:


> 4in1 is more neutral but it's still V-shaped. I wouldn't call it analytical.
> 
> Pro is quite a step up in quality from the Zircon and has a warm sound with better controlled bass.




I hope to read your comparison (if you have planned to write something about Tennmak Pro vs **** 4in1). Thank you again


----------



## toddy0191

bzfrank said:


> Cannot tell (yet), still burning in and hard to compare as long as I have no perfect fit.




As crabdog said wear them up. It's the only way they fit for me. Mine came with earhooks but i don't need them, the weight of the cable keeps it over your ears.

I don't find them uncomfortable at all.


----------



## hakuzen

Confirmed my intuition.
 The Vivo XE800 I got for $18 at
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html
 is at least as "legit" than Rillpac or other trusted sellers. The communication with the seller (Shenzhen XiaoYu Trade Com.. Ltd) was superb (he showed lot of patience, BTW). I don't doubt they get the Vivos from the Vivo factory.
  
 Have tried them asap, no burn-in, to confirm they are not fake.
  
 Rotatable nozzles (this helps me a lot), OEM plastic bag, 3 pairs of white silicon tips. Tried first medium tips; insertion is shallow and the tips are long but narrow; not enough seal. Went for my "hybrid" spinfits (spinfits+foam), and got the desired seal; after this, tried the stock large tips (my usual are medium), and they worked as well. Remember that the nozzles are narrow, VSonic type. Will add a separator (silicon o-ring) to the nozzles, to allow a deeper insertion.
  
 They sound airy and very clear (for their price); and natural and enough balanced; they try to imitate VSonic GR07 sound, so there is a slight mid-bass emphasis (although my ears barely notice it). Obviously, don't have the extension and resolution of GR07. My first impression is very good, considering the segment where they play.
The only thing I don't like is a noticeable peak in 3500Hz aprox. That one will need some little EQ to make them sound in tone.
  
 Will check again after burn-in, but I know I'll keep liking them.
  
 Edit: after a few burn-in hours, found them to sound even more balanced. they are slightly bright, due probably to some treble peak. but the strange peak i noticed just right out of the box has gone after the first hour of playing. So you can play it without EQ, except if you prefer a not so bright sound.
 The cable is thin and seems weak; better treat it with care. You can wear them over the ear, if you exchange left/right.
 They are a very good budget option, IMO.


----------



## Sound Eq

NiceHCK DZ9 anyone can share some feedback on sound impressions


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask can anyone point me to the latest best iem that is being hailed in this thread as this thread has so big now to look for what I want


----------



## hakuzen

sound eq said:


> can i ask can anyone point me to the latest best iem that is being hailed in this thread as this thread has so big now to look for what I want


 

 and what do you want, i.e. what are you seeking for?
  
 not being hailed in this thread, although they are Chinese, but after trying some of them, i'd say go for FLC8s (or wait for Celeste, if it's in your budget), or Pai Audio MR3. they are the clearest, the most detailed, transparent, neutral, balanced, from my stock, far from the rest.


----------



## audio123

sound eq said:


> can i ask can anyone point me to the latest best iem that is being hailed in this thread as this thread has so big now to look for what I want


 

 Fidue Sirius. It's so sirius that with the sirius, you can siriusly forget all the other chinese iems pretending to be sirius to compete with the sirius.on a sirius note, do siriusly consider the sirius as it is siriusly good


----------



## slowpickr

audio123 said:


> Fidue Sirius. It's so sirius that with the sirius, you can siriusly forget all the other chinese iems pretending to be sirius to compete with the sirius.on a sirius note, do siriusly consider the sirius as it is siriusly good


 
 Are you sirius???


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Are you sirius???


 
  
 This conversation is siriusly getting out of hand.


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> Are you sirius???


 
  
  
 He is Sirius, but we do not need to take Sirius since it's all subjective listening experience. Siriusly!


----------



## Saoshyant

You should all be ashamed.  You know what  you did.


----------



## Skullophile

I got a few dollars off the AK 1 + 3 which is on the way to my place as 
well as the niceHCK 1 + 8. It's gonna be a showdown against the Ear Keggers!


----------



## audio123

skullophile said:


> I got a few dollars off the AK 1 + 3 which is on the way to my place as
> well as the niceHCK 1 + 8. It's gonna be a showdown against the Ear Keggers!


 

 hck 1+8 is way too expensive for the build quality of it.


----------



## Saoshyant

Having noticed vapman mentioning how bassy the KZ ATE can be, I was curious if there is anything competitive around that price. I'm impressed with the basshead quality of the ATE and wouldn't mind trying others.


----------



## vapman

saoshyant said:


> Having noticed vapman mentioning how bassy the KZ ATE can be, I was curious if there is anything competitive around that price. I'm impressed with the basshead quality of the ATE and wouldn't mind trying others.




I have not yet encountered anything that can scale as well as the ATE. The zs3 is great for the money but not as insane a deal as the ATE. Now only if they made an ATE with the removable cable...


----------



## Saoshyant

Yeah, I should put the ZS3 through it's paces. Not sure if I should go C5 or E12 for amping. They both have their benefits and drawbacks.


----------



## Skullophile

audio123 said:


> hck 1+8 is way too expensive for the build quality of it.


what makes you think that Audio? Tell me more.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> Fidue Sirius. It's so sirius that with the sirius, you can siriusly forget all the other chinese iems pretending to be sirius to compete with the sirius.on a sirius note, do siriusly consider the sirius as it is siriusly good




Hey left Sirius at a side.

My PMV A01 Mk2 sounds great man..


----------



## kousik1946

saoshyant said:


> Yeah, I should put the ZS3 through it's paces. Not sure if I should go C5 or E12 for amping. They both have their benefits and drawbacks.


 
 What is the problem with C5 (Cayin c5 right?) and E12? I was eyeing for the C5.


----------



## vapman

kousik1946 said:


> What is the problem with C5 (Cayin c5 right?) and E12? I was eyeing for the C5.


 

 Nothing wrong with the C5 at all. The worst I can say about it is the volume knob is in a slightly  awkward place, but you can take the clear plastic cover off (it slides right off if you pull it) and that solves that.
  
 I have never had the E12 but I have bought the C5 three times now. The C5 and E12 are both highly regarded in the basshead threads because of their huge max output power and great soundstage. I have heard the C5 has better soundstage but again, I have never heard the E12.


----------



## kousik1946

vapman said:


> Nothing wrong with the C5 at all. The worst I can say about it is the volume knob is in a slightly  awkward place, but you can take the clear plastic cover off (it slides right off if you pull it) and that solves that.
> 
> I have never had the E12 but I have bought the C5 three times now. The C5 and E12 are both highly regarded in the basshead threads because of their huge max output power and great soundstage. I have heard the C5 has better soundstage but again, I have never heard the E12.


 
 Thank you. I have xDuoo x3 and want to pair it up with an amplifier. I have read somewhere that E12 reduces the soundstage a bit. And C5 is very good in this regard and have more power.


----------



## Saoshyant

The comments about the C5 & E12 were in reference to their bass boosting. The E12 tends to be more forceful and direct where the C5 is slightly less quantity as far as boosting but to me has better quality bass. I personally prefer the C5 but for pure basshead the E12 can be considered superior depending on taste.


----------



## kousik1946

saoshyant said:


> The comments about the C5 & E12 were in reference to their bass boosting. The E12 tends to be more forceful and direct where the C5 is slightly less quantity as far as boosting but to me has better quality bass. I personally prefer the C5 but for pure basshead the E12 can be considered superior depending on taste.


 
 xDuoo is already warm enough for me. So I want a amplifier only for power without anything else. Thank you for the imput.


----------



## vapman

It is much harder than it should be to make an amp that only provides gain and no coloration of the sound. That is why the most transparent amps tend to be $$$... i find the C5 with bass boost off to be pretty close to transparent, but YMMV as always.


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, the the additional amp at this point has little to do with the extra amplification and more to do with EQing the bass up as far as you can tolerate. As I'm not a true basshead, when I listen along these lines I just use my rockbox X3's bass at +10. Usually I don't listen at anything more than +4 just to put a fun tilt to the sound. And that's why I love the xDuoo X3. It's got enough power for any portable listening I could do, and the RockBox environment is like home to me considering the Sansa Clips are still my go to for true portable listening. I'll be sad when mine die and I need to seek a replacement.


----------



## beowulf

Just bought the whole SMSL stack from China. No totally confident about it, but let's see when it arrives in a week or so.
  
 At least visually I think the size/design/material will look nice. Sounding good and being Reliable/Durable.. well, that's something else yet to see...


----------



## Saoshyant

Aww, thought you had bought the SMSL Panda stack. I must admit I'ma little curious about that stack.


----------



## audio123

the legendary iem is instock at penon
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/VSONIC-GR01


----------



## smy1

kimd said:


> Just listening less than a track.
> From my ears to tell.
> Sounding still can't beats with AK 2+1.
> But overall for A01 Mk2 has better sound quality and better balance than 4in1.
> ...




So the hype is now on the pmv for beating the **** 4 in 1 ?
Is the sound quality difference night and day for pmv vs the **** 4 in 1.


----------



## Saoshyant

kousik1946 said:


> What is the problem with C5 (Cayin c5 right?) and E12? I was eyeing for the C5.




Also, for clarification, the Cayin C5 is highly recommended by many people. There are amps that can outdo it depending on requirements, but not sure anything at it's price range can. If you get it, I imagine you'll be pleased.


----------



## audio123

Cayin C5 is easily one of the best amp in its tier.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'll use an RSA Shadow over the C5 typically, but it's a tiny and great sounding amp. The Shadow is hard to find however, and the C5 much easier.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I'll use an RSA Shadow over the C5 typically, but it's a tiny and great sounding amp. The Shadow is hard to find however, and the C5 much easier.


 

 oh yes i forgot rsa amps are great sounding! intruder shadow protector etc


----------



## CoiL

bzfrank said:


> The 4-in-1 sound great, but they are a bit too short for a firm fit in my ears. Anyone has a source for longer silicone buds?


 
 You are using Philips UE on the pic? They are not good regarding SQ.
  
 For You, try to get cheap Huast H10 IEM`s because their tips work great with 4in1 (for those who have longer ear-canal). http://bit.ly/2bcb86C

  
  
 Quote:


smy1 said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > Just listening less than a track.
> ...


 
 Actually I doubt PMV MK2 can beat 4in1 treble because from what I have read, mk2 still has that treble peak that mk1 had (from what I have read).
  
 Also, Idk what tips You are using crabdog, but I can`t call 4in1 V-shaped nor balanced/neutral - it`s something in between (with JVC Spiral Dot & Huast H10 tips).


----------



## smy1

coil said:


> Actually I doubt PMV MK2 can beat 4in1 treble because from what I have read, mk2 still has that treble peak that mk1 had (from what I have read).
> 
> Also, Idk what tips You are using crabdog, but I can`t call 4in1 V-shaped nor balanced/neutral - it`s something in between (with JVC Spiral Dot & Huast H10 tips).




Still debating if I should get the pmv a01 mk2, **** 4 in 1 or the LZ a03.

I be listening to edm/pop something that has very good vocals, great clarity and wide soundstage.


----------



## Ewen

anndrenaline said:


> I have the **** 4in1's...bad decision for me the shape and weight won't fit me at all no matter what tip i use. It will fall off every 1 minute. Is the DT2 any better? as i plan to keep the cables and replace it with DT2.


 

 No, I have the same problem with DT2 and that's why I don't think I'll get the 4 in 1, even for testing.
 Try over the ear, but you'll need angled MMCX ( ear hooks may also help ).
 Someone gave a link to a cable that seems a good choice ( sadly not available at the moment ):
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pcs-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-Interface-With-Mic-For-Shure-SE215-315/32576633102.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.319.pOiT1B


----------



## Ewen

coil said:


> Actually I doubt PMV MK2 can beat 4in1 treble because from what I have read, mk2 still has that treble peak that mk1 had (from what I have read).
> 
> Also, Idk what tips You are using crabdog, but I can`t call 4in1 V-shaped nor balanced/neutral - it`s something in between (with JVC Spiral Dot & Huast H10 tips).


 

 The treble peak adds some brightness, but the PMV is overall very good and easy to EQ ( I can do it even with the very simple equalizer on the ONN X5 ).
 I'd like to try the 1more triple to compare those two.


----------



## yangian

Recommend this:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/1727211_32689427775.html
  
 Great product.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> Recommend this:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/1727211_32689427775.html
> 
> Great product.


 
  
 It sure is. Using that cable on my Clipper at the moment. For the price it's stellar.


----------



## Ewen

yangian said:


> Recommend this:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/1727211_32689427775.html
> 
> Great product.


 

 It is in my wishlist, but no angled MMCX, not the best setup for OTE with DT2.


----------



## 93EXCivic

What is best choice for super cheap IEMs like under $15 right now? Preferably slightly bass focused and not over ear.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I have not yet encountered anything that can scale as well as the ATE. The zs3 is great for the money but not as insane a deal as the ATE. Now only if they made an ATE with the removable cable...




ATE bassy? Mine has bass but I wouldn't say it had a ton. Quite balanced IMO. I should try it from my X3ii and HA2, I just use it at work out of my LG V10


----------



## Lurk650

On that note, if anybody in the US is looking into the E12 I'm selling mine for $80 shipped with a pair of Puro IE500. The E12 is powerful, only drawback is the hiss on sensitive IEMs.


----------



## yangian

93excivic said:


> What is best choice for super cheap IEMs like under $15 right now? Preferably slightly bass focused and not over ear.


 
  
 ATE


----------



## Lurk650

yangian said:


> ATE




He said not over ear lol


----------



## smy1

93excivic said:


> What is best choice for super cheap IEMs like under $15 right now? Preferably slightly bass focused and not over ear.




The ed7, they are basically a more better version of the ATE for $7.


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> The ed7, they are basically a more better version of the ATE for $7.




Better how?


----------



## yangian

lurk650 said:


> He said not over ear lol


 
  
  
 I never wear it over ear.


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> Better how?




The ed7 is basically a little bit brighter more detailed and netural version of ATE. They basically sound the same but better.


----------



## SuperMAG

smy1 said:


> The ed7 is basically a little bit brighter more detailed and netural version of ATE. They basically sound the same but better.




How would u compare ed7 with hds1, which has more detail, seperation and bright and overall quality.


----------



## smy1

supermag said:


> How would u compare ed7 with hds1, which has more detail, seperation and bright and overall quality.




I don't have the hds1.


----------



## kalo86

saoshyant said:


> Having noticed vapman mentioning how bassy the KZ ATE can be, I was curious if there is anything competitive around that price. I'm impressed with the basshead quality of the ATE and wouldn't mind trying others.




Try the Rock Zircon! Better soundstage and warmer sound. I love them!


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> ATE bassy? Mine has bass but I wouldn't say it had a ton. Quite balanced IMO. I should try it from my X3ii and HA2, I just use it at work out of my LG V10


 
 The ATE is hardly bassy. It can however take +25dB of bass boost and sound great doing it. They can also take a lot of amping power. That is when it can become bassy. I have a v10 and it is not close to enough power for them to seriously rattle bass.
  
  
 You don't have the wear the ATE over ear. i used it non over ear mostly.
  
 I had the Rock Zircon. I hated it. I gave it away to a person who gave them away as soon as they bought themselves a KZ.


----------



## SuperMAG

smy1 said:


> I don't have the hds1.


 
 ok, checked you profile, please compare it with LG Quickbeat 2 if you have time.


----------



## smy1

supermag said:


> ok, checked you profile, please compare it with LG Quickbeat 2 if you have time.




Alright I let you know.


----------



## SuperMAG

Thanks brother.


----------



## Cinder

kimd said:


> Did you let it burn?
> Cause the shell has slightly smaller and even nozzle with fit as tight to get better sealed.
> Once get the right fit should do better sound quality as well


 
 Yes, as others have stated, I was making a general statement, but it wasn't because I disagree with you. I simply wanted to share my experiences with disappointing first listens.


----------



## smy1

supermag said:


> ok, checked you profile, please compare it with LG Quickbeat 2 if you have time.




Quick comparison between the ed7 and quadbeat2. The ed7 are more Vshape, the bass rumbles much more, vocals are warm and smooth also being detailed but the separation from instruments with vocals are kinda bad because of the bass. The quadbeat 2 might be more brighter and the vocals might be tad cleaner because the bass is a lot lighter and not overpowering like the ed7.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> The ATE is hardly bassy. It can however take +25dB of bass boost and sound great doing it. They can also take a lot of amping power. That is when it can become bassy. I have a v10 and it is not close to enough power for them to seriously rattle bass.
> 
> 
> You don't have the wear the ATE over ear. i used it non over ear mostly.
> ...




Ahh I missed the "can be" part. Also, didn't even realize you can wear them not over ears lol. Yeah the V10 doesn't have that powerful of an amp unless in Hifi amp mode. Too lazy to plug in an adapter though.


----------



## notamethlab

93excivic said:


> What is best choice for super cheap IEMs like under $15 right now? Preferably slightly bass focused and not over ear.


if you can bump yoir budget to $20 I would recommend the Music Maker TK Maple/FengYin.


----------



## bzfrank

For 20 USD I would get the Tennmak Dulcimers (again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), no question. SQ and clarity are amazing for the price. Also easy to drive. Better than any KZ I put against it at A/B. (ED9/ATE/ZS1, DAP X3 and DX90).


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> if you can bump yoir budget to $20 I would recommend the Music Maker TK Maple/FengYin.




Agreed. I love mine. Like all MM they need burn in to sound best though. Also, tips. I use Auvio on mine


----------



## Darkestred

Received my **** 4in1.  Wow.  Is all i can say.  I don't know what to expect anymore.  ~$45 headphones that rival some of my higher tiers?  Very impressed.  Very natural sounding but i like my drums a little thicker and more forward.  Not a knock, though.


----------



## rebbi

Just plunked down my hard earned cash on a pair of MusicMaker Shockwave III's. I'm curious to see if my impressions are similar to @TwinACStacks and the others who seem to love them. Also, will they dethrone my FAD Heaven VII's?? Time will tell.


----------



## Townyj

rebbi said:


> Just plunked down my hard earned cash on a pair of MusicMaker Shockwave III's. I'm curious to see if my impressions are similar to @TwinACStacks
> and the others who seem to love them. Also, will they dethrone my FAD Heaven VII's?? Time will tell.




Definitely keen to hear your thoughts.. trying to sell some gear off to buy a pair.


----------



## hakuzen

Vivo XE800 impression edition:
  
 After a few burn-in hours, found them to sound even more balanced. they are slightly bright, due probably to some treble peak. but the strange peak i noticed just right out of the box has gone after the first hour of playing. So you can play it without EQ, except if you prefer a not so bright sound.
 The cable is thin and seems weak; better treat it with care. You can wear them over the ear, if you exchange left/right.
 They are a very good budget option, IMO.


----------



## yangian

darkestred said:


> Received my **** 4in1.  Wow.  Is all i can say.  I don't know what to expect anymore.  ~$45 headphones that rival some of my higher tiers?  Very impressed.  Very natural sounding but i like my drums a little thicker and more forward.  Not a knock, though.


 
  
 How about it compared to A83? Thanks.


----------



## bzfrank

townyj said:


> Definitely keen to hear your thoughts.. trying to sell some gear off to buy a pair.


 
  
 I am very happy with mine. The best IEM I have currently in my small collection (paired with my DX90 a delight).
 Puts you right into the holodeck.


----------



## rebbi

townyj said:


> Definitely keen to hear your thoughts.. trying to sell some gear off to buy a pair.


 

 I'll definitely share them!


----------



## rebbi

bzfrank said:


> I am very happy with mine. The best IEM I have currently in my small collection (paired with my DX90 a delight).
> Puts you right into the holodeck.


 

 Glad you like them with your DX90. I'll be pairing them with a DX80.


----------



## SuperMAG

smy1 said:


> Quick comparison between the ed7 and quadbeat2. The ed7 are more Vshape, the bass rumbles much more, vocals are warm and smooth also being detailed but the separation from instruments with vocals are kinda bad because of the bass. The quadbeat 2 might be more brighter and the vocals might be tad cleaner because the bass is a lot lighter and not overpowering like the ed7.




Aha thanks alot, seems like i wont be buying these then.


----------



## 1clearhead

darkestred said:


> Received my **** 4in1.  Wow.  Is all i can say.  I don't know what to expect anymore.  ~$45 headphones that rival some of my higher tiers?  Very impressed.  Very natural sounding but i like my drums a little thicker and more forward.  Not a knock, though.


 
  
 While keeping in mind about the differences in Custom/Custom-like and universal IEM's.....
  
 I personally think that the 4in1's are some of the best overall Universal IEM's to be had for there low price. They are made like an armored tank displaying quality and can only get better by swapping cables for better one's.
  
 "Cheap price", is their middle name! Cheers!


----------



## smy1

supermag said:


> Aha thanks alot, seems like i wont be buying these then.




Which one?


----------



## smy1

1clearhead said:


> While keeping in mind about the differences in Custom/Custom-like and universal IEM's.....
> 
> I personally think that the 4in1's are some of the best overall Universal IEM's to be had for there low price. They are made like an armored tank displaying quality and can only get better by swapping cables for better one's.
> 
> "Cheap price", is their middle name! Cheers!




Which cables would you say are upgrade from the stocks?


----------



## roy_jones

hakuzen said:


> Vivo XE800 impression edition:
> 
> After a few burn-in hours, found them to sound even more balanced. they are slightly bright, due probably to some treble peak. but the strange peak i noticed just right out of the box has gone after the first hour of playing. So you can play it without EQ, except if you prefer a not so bright sound.
> The cable is thin and seems weak; better treat it with care. You can wear them over the ear, if you exchange left/right.
> They are a very good budget option, IMO.


 
  
 More importantly, I think you were the poster who linked to the cheap xe800 seller on AE, and I have to assume from your response that they are indeed genuine.  Which is good news for me because I ordered from the same seller.


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> Which cables would you say are upgrade from the stocks?


 

 These "two" on aliexpress look pretty good and would definitely be an upgrade.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.29.vr693C&scm=1007.13338.33346.0&pvid=533e723a-b54e-46bd-ab0b-d61705f17bdb&tpp=1
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6N-oxygen-free-copper-cable-IE-CTI300-FC300-HF300-earphone-line-SE425-SE535-SE846-SE215-UE900/32674847680.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000015.41.LanaB7&s=p
  
 .....There are several other stores on Aliexpress that post good ones, but I'm not aloud to link that post here.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> These "two" on aliexpress look pretty good and would definitely be an upgrade.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.29.vr693C&scm=1007.13338.33346.0&pvid=533e723a-b54e-46bd-ab0b-d61705f17bdb&tpp=1
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 This is even cheaper:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/1727211_32689427775.html
  
 I bought one for IE80, great product!


----------



## hakuzen

roy_jones said:


> More importantly, I think you were the poster who linked to the cheap xe800 seller on AE, and I have to assume from your response that they are indeed genuine.  Which is good news for me because I ordered from the same seller.


 

 Yes, you can be safe they are genuine (as genuine than Rillpac's, original earphones' and others):
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html
  
 Tried a tiny o-ring as spacer, but it didn't work: the nozzle is too short, tip wouldn't stay stable. So better try wider or hybrid/foam tips to get better shallow seal.
 I love these kind of clear iems, not bass emphasized; very good for vocals and jazz. It reminds me the Fostex TE-02WP (although these are even better detailed).
  
 **** UES do have that bass emphasis, but it's not exaggerated, they keep reasonably balanced.


----------



## notamethlab

roy_jones said:


> More importantly, I think you were the poster who linked to the cheap xe800 seller on AE, and I have to assume from your response that they are indeed genuine.  Which is good news for me because I ordered from the same seller.


 
Is the seller you both bought from Shenzen XioaYu trade? I received my pair from Rillpac and am very surprised by them.

EDIT: nvm Hakuzen just clarified


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> These "two" on aliexpress look pretty good and would definitely be an upgrade.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.29.vr693C&scm=1007.13338.33346.0&pvid=533e723a-b54e-46bd-ab0b-d61705f17bdb&tpp=1
> 
> ...



I've got that Tingo cable on my wishlist. Looks great for the price


----------



## hakuzen

1clearhead said:


> These "two" on aliexpress look pretty good and would definitely be an upgrade.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.29.vr693C&scm=1007.13338.33346.0&pvid=533e723a-b54e-46bd-ab0b-d61705f17bdb&tpp=1
> 
> ...


 

 tried that tingo silver plated copper. good for mids and highs, it gives you the impression of more clearness, but i don't like how the lows sound.
 i'm afraid this happens with most silver plated, or even pure silver cables. i guess lows response would be better if the total section of the cable was wider. that's why i focus in 8 cores or single wider silver plated cords. or better, wider pure copper ones.
 these ones took my attention, but wish all the Chinese sellers add more details about the cords: quality of copper/silver, number of wires and strands per wire, together with diameters and their disposition, isolation and covering materials and diameters..
 copper:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-original-PCOCC-upgrade-cable-detach-replace-cable-6-cores-for-IE80-UE-TF10-UM3x-SE535/1183804_32213701916.html
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-original-PCOCC-upgrade-cable-detach-replace-cable-8-cores-for-IE80-UE-TF10-UM3x-SE535/32213456316.html
 mix:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-earphone-detachable-cable-for-TF10-5PRO-W4R-UM3X-IE8-IE80-HD600-SR940-ER4P-K812-IM50/2035639020.html
 (if someone have tried these, i'd be grateful to listen impressions)


----------



## roy_jones

hakuzen said:


> Yes, you can be safe they are genuine (as genuine than Rillpac's, original earphones' and others):
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html
> 
> Tried a tiny o-ring as spacer, but it didn't work: the nozzle is too short, tip wouldn't stay stable. So better try wider or hybrid/foam tips to get better shallow seal.
> ...


 
  
 I was worried about the nozzle length.  I always use foam tips anyway, but don't love shallow insertion IEMs.  I may use these more for critical listening at home instead of gym use based on their shallow fit and your comments about their sound signature. 
  
 I'm just glad that they're genuine.  I figured they were; I appreciated your due diligence looking at the ad photos.


----------



## 1clearhead

hakuzen said:


> tried that tingo silver plated copper. good for mids and highs, it gives you the impression of more clearness, but i don't like how the lows sound.
> i'm afraid this happens with most silver plated, or even pure silver cables. i guess lows response would be better if the total section of the cable was wider. that's why i focus in 8 cores or single wider silver plated cords. or better, wider pure copper ones.
> these ones took my attention, but wish all the Chinese sellers add more details about the cords: quality of copper/silver, number of wires and strands per wire, together with diameters and their disposition, isolation and covering materials and diameters..
> copper:
> ...


 

 Good to know....thanks!


----------



## hakuzen

roy_jones said:


> I was worried about the nozzle length.  I always use foam tips anyway, but don't love shallow insertion IEMs.  I may use these more for critical listening at home instead of gym use based on their shallow fit and your comments about their sound signature.
> 
> I'm just glad that they're genuine.  I figured they were; I appreciated your due diligence looking at the ad photos.


 

 yea, due to the lack of info, we have to guess it through ad photos, comparisons, intuitions.. lol.
  
 foam are a good solution for isolation, but found they cut off highs too much. highs extension gets shortened.
 have you tried to add foam into silicone tips (like sony hybrids)? i've been trying this lately, and found you get almost same isolation than with pure foams, but the highs aren't cut significantly.


----------



## roy_jones

hakuzen said:


> yea, due to the lack of info, we have to guess it through ad photos, comparisons, intuitions.. lol.
> 
> foam are a good solution for isolation, but found they cut off highs too much. highs extension gets shortened.
> have you tried to add foam into silicone tips (like sony hybrids)? i've been trying this lately, and found you get almost same isolation than with pure foams, but the highs aren't cut significantly.


 
  
 I haven't had much luck with silicone tips historically, but maybe I'll give them another whirl.  I went back and looked at when you mentioned having ordered the xe800 and it seems you got them fairly quickly from China.  I know you're in Spain and suspect it may take longer to North America. 
  
 I haven't got a lot of experience with AE.  I'm debating ordering a Tennmak Pro, but will be moving at the end of October and am not confident that they'll get to me in time if they go to the 60 day max.


----------



## hakuzen

roy_jones said:


> I haven't had much luck with silicone tips historically, but maybe I'll give them another whirl.  I went back and looked at when you mentioned having ordered the xe800 and it seems you got them fairly quickly from China.  I know you're in Spain and suspect it may take longer to North America.
> 
> I haven't got a lot of experience with AE.  I'm debating ordering a Tennmak Pro, but will be moving at the end of October and am not confident that they'll get to me in time if they go to the 60 day max.


 

 yes, they've arrived very quickly (about 10-11 days), don't know why, because orders using China Post carrier use to take 15-25 days to Spain. guess time depends more of how fast your plane cargo gets fulfilled, and of delays in your local post, rather than overseas distances. August is a good month to order from here, because local post is not saturated.
  
 anyway, i found that AliExpress Standard Shipping, together with Correos Economy/PAQ (Spanish carriers), use to be quite faster (to spain, at least) than China small packets or China/HongKong/Singapore registerd airmail post, for only a few bucks more. so i'm using those, if in a hurry and possible.
  
 about tenmak pro, i only have a tennmak piano, which came defective (almost zero bass); they have sent me replacement drivers (very good customer support). will check the new ones; if the bass is ok, but also the high peaks at 3KHz and 6KHz, they are good budget iems (with replaceable cable); but if don't, i'd prefer the **** UEs for a few bucks more.
  
 btw, i love that album from massive attack and your avatar: "mezzanine", one of my favs ever.


----------



## hakuzen

roy_jones said:


> I haven't had much luck with silicone tips historically, but maybe I'll give them another whirl.


 
   
check this, to try cheap foam+silicone mix: http://www.head-fi.org/t/777158/flc-technology-flc8-and-flc8s-impressions-thread/4770#post_12778579

 even easier, hole already made, just cut and insert into silicone tip, found these:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-Pairs-10Pcs-Memory-Foam-Earbud-Headphone-Ear-pads-Replacement-Medium-Silicone-Covers-Tips-For-Earphone/32477581172.html
  
 better highs than pure foams


----------



## rachelhq

knew little about those..Will know more.


----------



## Pastapipo

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Conch-Ergonomic-Fit-In-ear-Headphones-Coaxial-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Earbuds-with-In-line-Micophone-and/609543_32706149692.html?spm=a2g01.8041047.0.580.RrAzzb&sdom=101.633.663.0_32706149692
  
 This looks quite interesting. Anyone tried it?


----------



## SuperMAG

smy1 said:


> Which one?




The ed7, i wanted it because they look good in wood. But i want something clear sounding neutral with but bass increase and non fatiguing and confertible to wear and very cheap.

Looks like hds1 is still a contender for me while i will also buy ate for my bro.


----------



## raszcagalJK

pastapipo said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Conch-Ergonomic-Fit-In-ear-Headphones-Coaxial-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Earbuds-with-In-line-Micophone-and/609543_32706149692.html?spm=a2g01.8041047.0.580.RrAzzb&sdom=101.633.663.0_32706149692
> 
> This looks quite interesting. Anyone tried it?


 
 Looks interestingly weird indeed. However I think I'll pass ^^;


----------



## omgomgomg

hi. just got my **** 4in1. it's great but could anyone enlighten me what comply foam tip model to get? 200,400,500?


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > These "two" on aliexpress look pretty good and would definitely be an upgrade.
> ...


 
 This is also very good cable for **** 4in1 imo: http://bit.ly/2c28w10 I have translucent white/silver one and very pleased with its SQ and BQ paired with 4in1.


----------



## audio123

How is **** 4 in 1 compared to Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## hakuzen

coil said:


> This is also very good cable for **** 4in1 imo: http://bit.ly/2c28w10 I have translucent white/silver one and very pleased with its SQ and BQ paired with 4in1.


 

 i guess silver plated cords pair well with senfers. don't own the 4in1, but the ues, and ue. all of them have emphasized bass, so remarking mids and highs, together with clearness, by using silver, is a good idea (and the bass will be still present, and probably tighter).
  
 Edit:
 i'm going to measure the frequency response of ues + tingo silver plated cable, and to compare it to the one i measured yesterday (with pai audio cable).


----------



## hakuzen

hakuzen said:


> i guess silver plated cords pair well with senfers. don't own the 4in1, but the ues, and ue. all of them have emphasized bass, so remarking mids and highs, together with clearness, by using silver, is a good idea (and the bass will be still present, and probably tighter).
> 
> Edit:
> i'm going to measure the frequency response of ues + tingo silver plated cable, and to compare it to the one i measured yesterday (with pai audio cable).


 
 tonally identical.
 but with tingo cable, response is about +0.5-1dB overall (targeting 95dB).
 my perception of tighter lows and clearer mids and highs doesn't correspond to my frequency measurements.
 so it might be related to less distortion, noise, dunno, rather than frequencies alteration. or my ears are very wrong..


----------



## hakuzen

anyway, i prefer the sound from stock cable than tingo silver plated cable for **** ues. that kind of silver plated cable is not an upgrade for me. just different taste, but not better.


----------



## 93EXCivic

notamethlab said:


> if you can bump yoir budget to $20 I would recommend the Music Maker TK Maple/FengYin.


 
 I have those on my wish list. I just know I won't listen to bassy IEMs that often tend as I tend to go for neutral to slightly forward sound signature so these would be compliments to my Fostex IEMs. But $10 barely buys lunch anymore lol.
  


bzfrank said:


> For 20 USD I would get the Tennmak Dulcimers (again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Pianos I have are good IEMs but I am selling them as the showed me I don't really like over ears. I may have to try the Dulcimers.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> How is **** 4 in 1 compared to Havi B3 Pro 1?


 
  
  
 Co-ask


----------



## loomisjohnson

herewith are my impressions on the **** dt2 for whatever incidental value anyone may derive. i got these instead of the more-hyped 4in1 because the dt2 appeared to be easier to drive and a more comfortable form factor. candidly, if the 4in1 is significantly better than these, it will be canonized as the all-time giant killer budget iem.
  
 the dt2 impresses immediately with its build quality--sleek ceramic and metal casings; flawless finish. the included mmcx memory cable (mic version) is somewhat nightmarish to conform and fit; i replaced it with an aftermarket onkyo cable which works just fine. included accessories were ubiquitous--nice square protective case, innumerable extra tips and ear hooks. the casings are light and comfort is excellent; microphonics are quite present with cable down and less so over the ears. despite the rear vents and relatively streamlined housings, isolation is surprisingly good. as expected, these are very easy to drive with my mobile and don't seem to gain much with amping.
  
 soundwise, these are essentially v-shaped, with impactful, deep but not overly thick bass, crystal clear mids and extremely detailed, extended and prominent treble. overall clarity and coherence is superb--there's no bleedover between frequencies and drivers seem perfectly integrated. high end is not as eerily lifelike and vivid as, say the vivo xe800--it's slightly warm and smoothed over--but it's very transparent and non-fatiguing.  drums and piano are very accurate. low end, as stated, isn't huge in quantity but very fast and tight. i'd rate the soundstage size as average--it's a slightly intimate within-your-head presentation--but imaging is impressive; instruments are separated very clearly and precisely placed on the stage. these are not as forward and energetic as some  other hybrid faves like the hlsx808 or tk12, nor do they sound as big and open, but neither are they neutral or analytical--they present music naturally, with enough drive to keep you listening.
  
 perhaps needless to say, value is off the charts--to my ears these significantly outperform the 2x the price shozy zero and a2s (both of which have their considerable virtues). highly recommended.


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith are my impressions on the **** dt2 for whatever incidental value anyone may derive. i got these instead of the more-hyped 4in1 because the dt2 appeared to be easier to drive and a more comfortable form factor. candidly, if the 4in1 is significantly better than these, it will be canonized as the all-time giant killer budget iem.
> 
> the dt2 impresses immediately with its build quality--sleek ceramic and metal casings; flawless finish. the included mmcx memory cable (mic version) is somewhat nightmarish to conform and fit; i replaced it with an aftermarket onkyo cable which works just fine. included accessories were ubiquitous--nice square protective case, innumerable extra tips and ear hooks. the casings are light and comfort is excellent; microphonics are quite present with cable down and less so over the ears. despite the rear vents and relatively streamlined housings, isolation is surprisingly good. as expected, these are very easy to drive with my mobile and don't seem to gain much with amping.
> 
> ...


 
 Sitting here thinking how amazing the 4in1 sound and I read this. Just added DT2 to my wishlist. =/


----------



## nhlean96

^
 The Shozy Zero is too overrated, It's available in my country and many finds that it's too muddy and not worth the price.
 BTW i doubt that the DT2 don't sound same as 4in1, cause different DD driver, or even BA driver is not the Knowles 30042 like the 4in1.


----------



## audio123

nhlean96 said:


> ^
> The Shozy Zero is too overrated, It's available in my country and many finds that it's too muddy and not worth the price.
> BTW i doubt that the DT2 don't sound same as 4in1, cause different DD driver, or even BA driver is not the Knowles 30042 like the 4in1.


 

 agreed shozy 0 overrated


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith are my impressions on the **** dt2 for whatever incidental value anyone may derive. i got these instead of the more-hyped 4in1 because the dt2 appeared to be easier to drive and a more comfortable form factor. candidly, if the 4in1 is significantly better than these, it will be canonized as the all-time giant killer budget iem.
> 
> the dt2 impresses immediately with its build quality--sleek ceramic and metal casings; flawless finish. the included mmcx memory cable (mic version) is somewhat nightmarish to conform and fit; i replaced it with an aftermarket onkyo cable which works just fine. included accessories were ubiquitous--nice square protective case, innumerable extra tips and ear hooks. the casings are light and comfort is excellent; microphonics are quite present with cable down and less so over the ears. despite the rear vents and relatively streamlined housings, isolation is surprisingly good. as expected, these are very easy to drive with my mobile and don't seem to gain much with amping.
> 
> ...



I am beginning to really appreciate your insights and impressions on these current fotm iem...my wallet is not quite so impressed....


----------



## Podster

hakuzen said:


> tonally identical.
> but with tingo cable, response is about +0.5-1dB overall (targeting 95dB).
> my perception of tighter lows and clearer mids and highs doesn't correspond to my frequency measurements.
> so it might be related to less distortion, noise, dunno, rather than frequencies alteration. or my ears are very wrong..


 

 Of all the cables I've tried on the 4in1 the cheap Tingo sounds the best for me even the lows, just shows we all hear it just a little differently, measurements to me are like numbers ratings, you don't always hear what the measurements tell you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put my high dollar 8 core on the 4in1 and they seem to struggle to get the sound out as opposed to the Tingo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me the same can be said for ear shapes and tips, just have to find that synergy that works for your ears


----------



## SuperMAG

podster said:


> Of all the cables I've tried on the 4in1 the cheap Tingo sounds the best for me even the lows, just shows we all hear it just a little differently, measurements to me are like numbers ratings, you don't always hear what the measurements tell you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 link for this thingo.
  
 also is the orignal blue wire that comes with the headphone not good enough?


----------



## alucard177

I've been using the silicone tips that came with my m6 pro for more than a year now, and I never found a great fit and isolation really. Today I opened the comply t200 that came with them and what a difference. I'm a comply fanboy now lol. I'm thinking on buying some foam tips from AliExpress, anyone having good experience with those, and how do they compare to the comply tips? What size should I order for a **** Ues and rock zircon, 3, 4 or 5 mm?


----------



## Podster

supermag said:


> link for this thingo.
> 
> also is the orignal blue wire that comes with the headphone not good enough?


 

 1Clear posted it earlier, credit due
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.29.vr693C&scm=1007.13338.33346.0&pvid=533e723a-b54e-46bd-ab0b-d61705f17bdb&tpp=1 
  
 I ordered my 4in1 without cable because I have half a dozen cables
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's a sickness


----------



## B9Scrambler

Well, I did post a link to that cable and another couple months ago, but I'll let let 1Clear take the credit this time.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Well, I did post a link to that cable and another couple months ago, but I'll let let 1Clear take the credit this time.


 
  
   Oops!


----------



## hakuzen

podster said:


> Of all the cables I've tried on the 4in1 the cheap Tingo sounds the best for me even the lows, just shows we all hear it just a little differently, measurements to me are like numbers ratings, you don't always hear what the measurements tell you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yea, maths help, but this is not an exact matter; our ears are unique and complex. in case of mismatch, better believe in your ears.
 i like balanced (even a bit bright) sound; but in the case of these tingos, they don't work for me; but not surprised they can be heaven for others. glad you enjoy them.
 for $8 each, we can try a decent copper cable (the stock cable, for example) and also the tingo, and roll them between iems, like tips. always useful and funny.
  


supermag said:


> also is the orignal blue wire that comes with the headphone not good enough?


 
 i got the blue cable with **** ue. also snake one (w/mic) and black one (identical to the blue one, apparently).
 the blue one must have a bad soldering or something, because it sounds quite bassier than the others, and blurred.
 while the black one and the snake sound good enough. so hit and miss in my case


----------



## smy1

supermag said:


> The ed7, i wanted it because they look good in wood. But i want something clear sounding neutral with but bass increase and non fatiguing and confertible to wear and very cheap.
> 
> Looks like hds1 is still a contender for me while i will also buy ate for my bro.




Get the ed7 mini. I feel like the originals are to big.


----------



## SuperMAG

aha, damn.


----------



## vapman

I gave my KZ ED10 away last night. Someone noticed me about to start stomping them on the sidewalk with a brush and pan in hand. He asked if anything was wrong with them and I stated I just hated them and would enjoy stepping on them more than listening to them. He left a few seconds later with a new set of IEMs and was very happy, I went back inside happy I didn't have to brush IEM chunks off the sidewalk.
  
 Part of my issue with them is they were too big for what they are. I would certainly go Ed7 mini if I got any KZ ED again. I am more than happy with my ZS3.


----------



## SuperMAG

smy1 said:


> Get the ed7 mini. I feel like the originals are to big.


 
 still thinking about it, need to hear more reviews about it and ATR and then decide ed7 or hds1 and ate or atr. Seems like i will be ending up with 2 dozen headphones lol.


----------



## Podster

supermag said:


> still thinking about it, need to hear more reviews about it and ATR and then decide ed7 or hds1 and ate or atr. Seems like i will be ending up with 2 dozen headphones lol.


 

 Two dozen, is that all


----------



## SuperMAG

lol, before headfi i used only one high quality iem piston 2 for years and before that some cheap earbud that came with nokia phones. and so does my other family members baring my big bro who bough some kiplich 60usd same time i bought my piston, thats before i started spreading the virus these last few months.


----------



## SuperMAG

two dozen is a huge amount for me, my problem is if i like one iem, and find it better then others, then i cant stand hearing from other iems. except if that iem is expensive then it wont leave my house and will use other tiny budget killers that satisfy my needs outside the house.


----------



## Podster

supermag said:


> two dozen is a huge amount for me, my problem is if i like one iem, and find it better then others, then i cant stand hearing from other iems. except if that iem is expensive then it wont leave my house and will use other tiny budget killers that satisfy my needs outside the house.


 

 I wished I'd stopped at 2 dozen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing wrong with spreading the virus (in Trinity's case Vyrus) though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have half a dozen KZ's alone, culled down from over a dozen at one time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck, I'm sure you will enjoy whatever you decide on


----------



## smy1

supermag said:


> two dozen is a huge amount for me, my problem is if i like one iem, and find it better then others, then i cant stand hearing from other iems. except if that iem is expensive then it wont leave my house and will use other tiny budget killers that satisfy my needs outside the house.




Just get the fidue Sirus and that's your end game


----------



## SuperMAG

May be in 15 years when/if i have that that kind of budget. Already ordered **** 4in1 and ty hiz 32 and already using monk+. Will buy couple of KZ's for confert use outside and will try to stop my obsessions. I am already giving away iems to family and friends. Lg qb2, kz edr2, tk maple, zirocn, letv, xiaomi hybrid already given away.


----------



## Darkestred

yangian said:


> How about it compared to A83? Thanks.


 
  
 Sadly, i don't really recall their sound and i don't want to ignore your question.  I recently sold the A83s and never listened to them much.  If memory serves me correctly the 4in1 have more details and sound more natural.  The bass on the 4in1s hits similarly but on the 4in1s it seems to know when to come out and when to take a step back.   The A83s had a more natural sounding bass.  Sound stage is close.
  
 Comparing them to the music makers to12s - id say they might be a bit more mid bass focused.  Definitely more detailed and natural.  But the MMs to12s are just a fun headphone that sound a bit fuller than the 4in1s.


----------



## purplesun

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith are my impressions on the **** dt2 for whatever incidental value anyone may derive. i got these instead of the more-hyped 4in1 because the dt2 appeared to be easier to drive and a more comfortable form factor. candidly, if the 4in1 is significantly better than these, it will be canonized as the all-time giant killer budget iem.
> 
> soundwise, these are essentially v-shaped, with impactful, deep but not overly thick bass, crystal clear mids and extremely detailed, extended and prominent treble. overall clarity and coherence is superb--there's no bleedover between frequencies and drivers seem perfectly integrated. high end is not as eerily lifelike and vivid as, say the vivo xe800--it's slightly warm and smoothed over--but it's very transparent and non-fatiguing.  drums and piano are very accurate. low end, as stated, isn't huge in quantity but very fast and tight. i'd rate the soundstage size as average--it's a slightly intimate within-your-head presentation--but imaging is impressive; instruments are separated very clearly and precisely placed on the stage. these are not as forward and energetic as some  other hybrid faves like the hlsx808 or tk12, nor do they sound as big and open, but neither are they neutral or analytical--they present music naturally, with enough drive to keep you listening..


 
 Had both **** DT2 and 4in1 for past week now. Both burned-in. Most listening done with flacs on Fiio E10k (bass switch off).
 IMHO, both DT2 and 4in1 play very close to each other. Their very slight differences are:
 - DT2:
 Slightly more mature & stable sound.
 Slightly reduced lows and highs.
 Less sibilance
 - 4in1:
 Slightly more strident and forward sound.
 Slightly deeper lows and plays higher.
 More sibilance, which I hope will be tamer with more use.
   
I even swapped cables round to check for differences. The original black cable seem to have more highs. While Tenmark with angled 3.5mm plug seem a bit more controlled playing highs.

  
 Lastly, if asked which I would buy after listening to both, I would probably just buy whichever is cheaper. I would be just as happy with either IEMs performance.


----------



## yangian

darkestred said:


> Sadly, i don't really recall their sound and i don't want to ignore your question.  I recently sold the A83s and never listened to them much.  If memory serves me correctly the 4in1 have more details and sound more natural.  The bass on the 4in1s hits similarly but on the 4in1s it seems to know when to come out and when to take a step back.   The A83s had a more natural sounding bass.  Sound stage is close.
> 
> Comparing them to the music makers to12s - id say they might be a bit more mid bass focused.  Definitely more detailed and natural.  But the MMs to12s are just a fun headphone that sound a bit fuller than the 4in1s.


 
  
 Oh, really! Thank you!


----------



## 1clearhead

purplesun said:


> Had both **** DT2 and 4in1 for past week now. Both burned-in. Most listening done with flacs on Fiio E10k (bass switch off).
> IMHO, both DT2 and 4in1 play very close to each other. Their very slight differences are:
> - DT2:
> Slightly more mature & stable sound.
> ...


 

 Thanks for that info.....very informative!
  
 Quick question, I can't get any information on what Drivers and BA's the **** DT2 has. Do you have any information on that?
  
 .....thanks in advance.


----------



## Pastapipo

New OnePlus in-ears coming soon.


----------



## bzfrank

These little earphones come with the Xuelin iHifi812v2, labled PAA-1S.
 I almost did throw them in the drawer, as the quality of the bundled stuff is
 often mediocre.
  
 Well, I just tried them - they are quite good actually. Anyone tried
 them also?


----------



## purplesun

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for that info.....very informative!
> 
> Quick question, I can't get any information on what Drivers and BA's the **** DT2 has. Do you have any information on that?
> 
> .....thanks in advance.



Not a clue, am afraid. With both shells being so radically different, I won't be surprised if the drivers are similar and the shells accounting for the slight performance differences. That's just my speculation, of course.


----------



## RedJohn456

The 8+1 that HCK sells is just a rebrand of the one from this store: https://world.taobao.com/item/527730344635.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-13149861062.18.mcQicA
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-
  
 The taobao one is noticeably cheaper lol, ANNDDD they have a 10+1! Who wants to go first?


----------



## bzfrank

bzfrank said:


>


 
  
 They are listed on Aliexpress for ~ 60 USD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisoundaudio-PAA-1S-IEMs-HiFi-Grade-7mm-Driver-Units-In-ear-Earphones/32595682106.html
  
 Now I am double glad I did tried them first...


----------



## B9Scrambler

YHC S600. An uncommonly good earphone for around 5 bucks: http://www.head-fi.org/products/yhc-s600/reviews/16700


----------



## Zackio

Any good chinese iem with a Mid Centric sound?


----------



## Lurk650

zackio said:


> Any good chinese iem with a Mid Centric sound?




The Fidue Sirius A91...apparently


----------



## Cinder

zackio said:


> Any good chinese iem with a Mid Centric sound?


 
 the $50 Macaw GT100s is crazily mid-centric. Wan't bass? Too bad, the GT100s gives you mids. And treble. And more mids. 
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Macaw-GT100s


----------



## MuZo2

redjohn456 said:


> The taobao one is noticeably cheaper lol, ANNDDD they have a 10+1! Who wants to go first?




They can build you customs with as many drivers you want, custom which wraps around the head and gives 360deg soundstage. You just need enough credit on your card.


----------



## ch4509

Does anybody heard of Helloear? I noticed that they have just released one 3D printed metal CIEM. So cool, really want to try!


----------



## MuZo2

http://www.3ders.org/articles/20160820-3d-printed-custom-metal-earphones-from-helloear-promise-unrivaled-clarity.html


----------



## sososerious

muzo2 said:


> http://www.3ders.org/articles/20160820-3d-printed-custom-metal-earphones-from-helloear-promise-unrivaled-clarity.html




From the article... 

‘Wonderland’ series of products uses an all-metal 3D printing process, with the main body made from an antioxidant silver alloy containing 92.5% pure silver, coated with either allergy-safe platinum or rose gold.

I wonder if they offer the normal free 1st refit on these? Heh, must be some mark-up if they do!


----------



## loomisjohnson

purplesun said:


> Had both **** DT2 and 4in1 for past week now. Both burned-in. Most listening done with flacs on Fiio E10k (bass switch off).
> IMHO, both DT2 and 4in1 play very close to each other. Their very slight differences are:
> - DT2:
> Slightly more mature & stable sound.
> ...


likewise thanks for the comparo. I also conjecture that sender uses the same or similar drivers in each, but I could be dead wrong


----------



## audio123

I am taking one for the team Dawnwood GT-36


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> I am taking one for the team Dawnwood GT-36


 
 Looks like you're late to the party D:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dawnwood-gt-36-dynamic-driving-in-ear-hifi-earphones/reviews/16593


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Looks like you're late to the party D:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/dawnwood-gt-36-dynamic-driving-in-ear-hifi-earphones/reviews/16593


 

 oh damnnn. well there is only 1 review available. i will post my impressions asap when i get it.


----------



## nhlean96

I can see that the **** IEMs have very good feedbacks, and no bad feedback about QC so far. That make me confident of my purchase, cause there's no warranty or refund if I bought from taobao via an agent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Can't wait to hear the 4in1, if bought on taobao, you will get 1 bonus cable (i'm not sure about this, said the seller. I'll confirm later).


----------



## Saoshyant

TFZ 1S is up on Massdrop.


----------



## audio123

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tfz-series-1s-iem
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-x2-digital-audio-player
  
 great combo


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> TFZ 1S is up on Massdrop.


 

 It is but I have to say IMHO the "S" model is not as good as the original 1 Series but YMMV. As for the X2/S1 combo they are just a so-so rig for me but once again YMMV
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For my money I would much rather have a FiiO M3 and KZ ZS3 or even a pair of KKTing's


----------



## Wokei

nhlean96 said:


> ^
> The Shozy Zero is too overrated, It's available in my country and many finds that it's too muddy and not worth the price.
> BTW i doubt that the DT2 don't sound same as 4in1, cause different DD driver, or even BA driver is not the Knowles 30042 like the 4in1.


 
  
  


audio123 said:


> agreed shozy 0 overrated


 
  
 Just out of curiosity ....you agreed with @nhlean96 ( it's cool - some may or may not like it ) and agreed Shozy Zero *overrated *  
  
 May I ask why in your signature ....your review on Shozy Zero with the title "Zeroing On the Budget Pinnacle" and with a 4 star rating of 4 Star posted 2 /July/16 .........do you need to revise your review or care to explain why 4 star rating and yet overrated!
  
 Btw ..for those interested ...http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/16363


----------



## audio123

wokei said:


> Just out of curiosity ....you agreed with @nhlean96 ( it's cool - some may or may not like it ) and agreed Shozy Zero *overrated *
> 
> May I ask why in your signature ....your review on Shozy Zero with the title "Zeroing On the Budget Pinnacle" and with a 4 star rating of 4 Star posted 2 /July/16 .........do you need to revise your review or care to explain why 4 star rating and yet overrated!
> 
> Btw ..for those interested ...http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/16363


 

 as u can see i have removed my review (the words) apart from the ratings which i forgot to change. i have now changed my ratings.
 cheers.


----------



## mochill

The zero is a 5 star budget iem


----------



## Wokei

audio123 said:


> as u can see i have removed my review (the words) apart from the ratings which i forgot to change. i have now changed my ratings.
> cheers.


 
  
 Well if you feel that Shozy Zero is so overrated ...what made you put in all the effort to write the review with the Zeroing on The Budget Pinnacle ....as from my screenshot ....it was edited a week ago and upon busted by your doing by posting overrated ....what change and judging from the average of the review on headfi ..most of it is 4 star and some even 5 star and iirc only 1 or 2 review are of 3 stars ......so the review which you have edited a week ago without changing the rating to a lower 2 star which you just did after being reminded of what you had review and " Overrated" post .....its best that you refrain from posting misleading review and bashing it after a month ..also please take it out of your signature with the title " *Zeroing On the Budget Pinnacle* "
 and you might also change the tiltle to " I thought it was Budget Pinnacle but actually OVERRATED" which common sense warrant 2 stars rating ...dont you think so


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> The zero is a 5 star budget iem


 

 the thread says it can take on the $500 big boys.
 shozy 0 vs flc8s? flc8s wins
 shozy 0 vs savanna? savanna wins
 shozy 0 vs custom art music two? music two wins


----------



## audio123

wokei said:


> Well if you feel that Shozy Zero is so overrated ...what made you put in all the effort to write the review with the Zeroing on The Budget Pinnacle ....as from my screenshot ....it was edited a week ago and upon busted by your doing by posting overrated ....what change and judging from the average of the review on headfi ..most of it is 4 star and some even 5 star and iirc only 1 or 2 review are of 3 stars ......so the review which you have edited a week ago without changing the rating to a lower 2 star which you just did after being reminded of what you had review and " Overrated" post .....its best that you refrain from posting misleading review and bashing it after a month ..also please take it out of your signature with the title " *Zeroing On the Budget Pinnacle* "
> and you might also change the tiltle to " I thought it was Budget Pinnacle but actually OVERRATED" which common sense warrant 2 stars rating ...dont you think so


 

 thanks for reminding me


----------



## Wokei

audio123 said:


> the thread says it can take on the $500 big boys.
> shozy 0 vs flc8s? flc8s wins
> shozy 0 vs savanna? savanna wins
> shozy 0 vs custom art music two? music two wins


 
  
 Please stop throwing in big boys now when its all your doing ...


----------



## audio123

wokei said:


> Please stop throwing in big boys now when its all your doing ...


 
 impressions change over weeks/months


----------



## Wokei

audio123 said:


> impressions change over weeks/months


 
  
 Sorry but maybe you should take a breather and go stand in the corner and think what just went down ....for someone having fancy expensive gears ..your impressions sure dont look sound ( pun intended) .......also I remember you posting this in another thread 
  
 Originally Posted by *audio123* 


  
 what i said in my post is quite logical and it is hard to disagree with it imho.
*I dont blame you at all but I do wish you can be more accurate with your reviews next time* as there are many people who follow what you write and made the purchase based on them.
 i have tried the lz a2s with many top sources btw but it fails to make the cut for me.
 cheers.
  
 So just take 5 and ponder about what you posted to someone else who is very well respected and here you are doing the same exact thing which you are trying to squeeze your way out ..give it a rest


----------



## audio123

My review is not as influential as his reviews. He is able to make tons of people jump for it, hence should be as accurate as possible. Cheers


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> My review is not as influential as his reviews. He is able to make tons of people jump for it, hence should be as accurate as possible. Cheers


 
  
 Even for me, who has a low level of influence, I still strive to be as reliable or more reliable than the major players here. It does no good to the community as a whole if you decide that you can review something and not be reliable because you have a small audience.
  
 Anyways, on the subject of the Shozy Zero:
  
 I'm in the middle of a review of it, but so far, I don't see it excelling in any particular way other than bass shaping. In my three comparisons, the Zero lost all 3.


----------



## RedJohn456

cinder said:


> Even for me, who has a low level of influence, I still strive to be as reliable or more reliable than the major players here. It does no good to the community as a whole if you decide that you can review something and not be reliable because you have a small audience.
> 
> Anyways, on the subject of the Shozy Zero:
> 
> I'm in the middle of a review of it, but so far, I don't see it excelling in any particular way other than bass shaping. In my three comparisons, the Zero lost all 3.


 

 I personally think the hype was not warranted, its great for its price tag but there are too many good options in the <100 dollar range for me to make a solid recommendation on the zero.
  
 IMO its a 3.5 star at best, adjusted after I have tried more iems in the price range


----------



## audio123

redjohn456 said:


> I personally think the hype was not warranted, its great for its price tag but there are too many good options in the <100 dollar range for me to make a solid recommendation on the zero.
> 
> IMO its a 3.5 star at best, *adjusted after I have tried more iems in the price range *


 
 this is true. the more you try, the more you understand that there are better options elsewhere.
 technically u have to try everything b4 reviewing to be as reliable as possible.
 for example, andromeda and shozy 0 are given 5 stars reviews but which is better? definitely andromeda.


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> this is true. the more you try, the more you understand that there are better options elsewhere.
> technically u have to try everything b4 reviewing to be as reliable as possible.
> for example, andromeda and shozy 0 are given 5 stars reviews but which is better? definitely andromeda.


 
 Well, I don't think you have to try _everything. _The consumer who is looking to buy these likely hasn't tried too many earphones total, so we really only need to review enough to make a reasonably informed decision. Also, the star system isn't absolute. Sure, both the Zero and Andromeda can have five star ratings, but those are contextual ratings, and shouldn't ever be used as benchmarks against each other. For $60 the Zero _could _be a 5 star product. That would obviously change if it was the same price as the Andromeda. 
  
  


redjohn456 said:


> I personally think the hype was not warranted, its great for its price tag but there are too many good options in the <100 dollar range for me to make a solid recommendation on the zero.
> 
> IMO its a 3.5 star at best, adjusted after I have tried more iems in the price range


 
 Yeah, 3.5 is about where I would put it. I'd add another half star if it had removable cables or inline controls.


----------



## audio123

Quote:


cinder said:


> Well, I don't think you have to try _everything. _The consumer who is looking to buy these likely hasn't tried too many earphones total, so we really only need to review enough to make a reasonably informed decision. Also, the star system isn't absolute. Sure, both the Zero and Andromeda can have five star ratings, but those are contextual ratings, and shouldn't ever be used as benchmarks against each other. For $60 the Zero _could _be a 5 star product. That would obviously change if it was the same price as the Andromeda.
> 
> 
> Yeah, 3.5 is about where I would put it. I'd add another half star if it had removable cables or inline controls.


 
 i am sure many people bought the shozy 0 based on the statement it can take on the $500 big boys but its not even close to flc8s.


----------



## RedJohn456

cinder said:


> Well, I don't think you have to try _everything. _The consumer who is looking to buy these likely hasn't tried too many earphones total, so we really only need to review enough to make a reasonably informed decision. Also, the star system isn't absolute. Sure, both the Zero and Andromeda can have five star ratings, but those are contextual ratings, and shouldn't ever be used as benchmarks against each other. For $60 the Zero _could _be a 5 star product. That would obviously change if it was the same price as the Andromeda.
> 
> 
> Yeah, 3.5 is about where I would put it. I'd add another half star if it had removable cables or inline controls.


 

 The massive driver flex was a deal breaker for me, people can accidentally damage the drivers with repeated driver flexing, which is an engineering fault imo. The housing venting system is too unique lol imo


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> Quote:
> i am sure many people bought the shozy 0 based on the statement it can take on the $500 big boys but its not even close to flc8s.


 
 Yeah, that's a fairly heavy assessment to make, and is frankly reckless and irresponsible for a reviewer to make.


----------



## Cinder

redjohn456 said:


> The massive driver flex was a deal breaker for me, people can accidentally damage the drivers with repeated driver flexing, which is an engineering fault imo. The housing venting system is too unique lol imo


 
 I didn't really notice too much driver flex, but it could just be me. An yeah, the venting system is definitely...unique.


----------



## RedJohn456

cinder said:


> Yeah, that's a fairly heavy assessment to make, and is frankly reckless and irresponsible for a reviewer to make.


 
  
 Actually worse than that, it was the official thread starter who included it in the thread title and first post... which is infinitely worse imo
  
  


cinder said:


> I didn't really notice too much driver flex, but it could just be me. An yeah, the venting system is definitely...unique.


 
  
 I have 2 pairs and they both had lots of flex but then again I concede it may have to do with individual ear anatomy. And unique is putting it mildly. Anyway I don't mean to turn this into a zero bashing thread nor take this thread OT.
  
 I am not gonna lie, that 10+1 looks so good :3


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> Yeah, that's a fairly heavy assessment to make, and is frankly reckless and irresponsible for a reviewer to make.


 
 im not even sure why i gave it a good rating before. probably due to peer hype lol.
 in my future reviews i will use the iem for at least 3 months before reviewing or after hype dies down.


----------



## Cinder

redjohn456 said:


> Actually worse than that, it was the official thread starter who included it in the thread title and first post... which is infinitely worse imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Really? Dang, I wouldn't have believed you if I didn't see it myself... And yeah, that's much worse.
  
 What 10+1? Did I miss something?


----------



## RedJohn456

cinder said:


> the $50 Macaw GT100s is crazily mid-centric. Wan't bass? Too bad, the GT100s gives you mids. And treble. And more mids.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Macaw-GT100s


 
  
 I guess I would have to disagree, I feel it is way too bright, has forward treble that ruins the tonal balance for my tastes. 
  


muzo2 said:


> They can build you customs with as many drivers you want, custom which wraps around the head and gives 360deg soundstage. You just need enough credit on your card.


 

 ah I prefer universals, and its gonna be a logistics nightmare shipping ear impressions back and forth lol


----------



## RedJohn456

cinder said:


> Really? Dang, I wouldn't have believed you if I didn't see it myself... And yeah, that's much worse.
> 
> What 10+1? Did I miss something?


 
  


redjohn456 said:


> The 8+1 that HCK sells is just a rebrand of the one from this store: https://world.taobao.com/item/527730344635.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-13149861062.18.mcQicA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-
> 
> The taobao one is noticeably cheaper lol, ANNDDD they have a 10+1! Who wants to go first?


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> My review is not as influential as his reviews. He is able to make tons of people jump for it, hence should be as accurate as possible. Cheers


 

 Exactly, you tried to get everyone and their brother on the A&D D2 train and they are just a so-so iem to be compared with the KZ line but according to you they were the bees knees
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Exactly why none of your musings are influential to me, you change your mind like the wind changes direction Audio and why I can't take you seriously
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honor, integrity and respect are earned, something to ponder while you are on that take 5 break
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After that grab a dictionary and read up on the meaning of accuracy


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Exactly, you tried to get everyone and their brother on the A&D D2 train and they are just a so-so iem to be compared with the KZ line but according to you they were the bees knees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 look at description of shozy 0 thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can it take on the $500 big boys?
 tell me the best iem u have tried
 thanks!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Okay kiddies. You want the thread to get locked? I don't.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> Okay kiddies. You want the thread to get locked? I don't.


 

 THX for reminding me B9, I've holstered my weapon! I think you cat may be on something there


----------



## Skullophile

i have gone in for the 8 + 1 and am glad to have translated a few positive reviews from Taobao.
Wphew


----------



## B9Scrambler

I thought his smile was beautiful. Just wanted to share it with everyone


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> I thought his smile was beautiful. Just wanted to share it with everyone


 

 Uh huh, like a Vampire cat trying to put you into a trance before the bite


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> Uh huh, like a Vampire cat trying to put you into a trance before the bite


 
  
 Sounds about right


----------



## Cinder

skullophile said:


> i have gone in for the 8 + 1 and am glad to have translated a few positive reviews from Taobao.
> Wphew


 
 Dang man, I wish you luck. I'd buy from them but I can't just drop more $$$ before my Phantom Master 4 show up (if it ever does :/)


----------



## RedJohn456

skullophile said:


> i have gone in for the 8 + 1 and am glad to have translated a few positive reviews from Taobao.
> Wphew


 

 Niceeee can't wait to read ur impressions on them. About time the chinese market really started going balls to the wall


----------



## smy1

podster said:


> THX for reminding me B9, I've holstered my weapon! I think you cat may be on something there




It's highnoon

-Mccree

If you get the quote :3


----------



## Cinder

Just finished up my Shozy Zero review.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/16708


----------



## RedJohn456

smy1 said:


> It's highnoon
> 
> -Mccree
> 
> If you get the quote :3


 
  
  
​everyone's reaction right after
  

  
  
  
  
or better yet right after you hear:  Ryuu ga waga teki wo kurau!


----------



## alucard177

redjohn456 said:


> The 8+1 that HCK sells is just a rebrand of the one from this store: https://world.taobao.com/item/527730344635.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-13149861062.18.mcQicA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-
> 
> The taobao one is noticeably cheaper lol, ANNDDD they have a 10+1! Who wants to go first?




Yes, about $35 cheaper, or maybe I should say less expensive. The 10+1 is just crazy, reminds me of the megapixel camera war, and it goes for only $676 lol


----------



## RedJohn456

alucard177 said:


> Yes, about $35 cheaper, or maybe I should say less expensive. The 10+1 is just crazy, reminds me of the megapixel camera war, and it goes for only $676 lol


 

 fair point, but the 35 USD is enough to buy another iem haha. Hey its a free country they can charge what they want, I am saying though is that anything on AE can be found for cheaper on Taobao with a bit of searching


----------



## MuZo2

redjohn456 said:


> fair point, but the 35 USD is enough to buy another iem haha. Hey its a free country they can charge what they want, I am saying though is that anything on AE can be found for cheaper on Taobao with a bit of searching


 

 Add 10% agent fee + shipping and you have a lemon and no customer service.


----------



## boblauer

muzo2 said:


> Add 10% agent fee + shipping and you have a lemon and *no customer service.*


 
 Exactly why I use Penon. I've bought or attempted to buy from other sites and frankly when you ask a couple questions and they get short to me it's not worth the small amount saved. Customer service lacks.


----------



## MuZo2

Once I bough 150$ device from taobao with taobao agent who charged 10% of total price + shipping. It came non functional. I reported it back and they asked me to prove its non functional after few email exchanges no reply at all. I contacted the taobao seller directly and he put the blame on taobao agent, he said he had checked it before shipping it out and asked me to handle it directly with taobao agent.


----------



## Sound Eq

redjohn456 said:


> The massive driver flex was a deal breaker for me, people can accidentally damage the drivers with repeated driver flexing, which is an engineering fault imo. The housing venting system is too unique lol imo


 
 guys what do u mean by drivers flex, can you shed more light on what is meant by this


----------



## FUYU

sound eq said:


> guys what do u mean by drivers flex, can you shed more light on what is meant by this




When inserting an IEM into ear, you are sealing off the air inside the ear-canal. That causes the dynamic to flex inside due to the imbalance. 
It's not dangerous per se, but it comes with an annoying crackling sound.


----------



## loomisjohnson

podster said:


> Exactly, you tried to get everyone and their brother on the A&D D2 train and they are just a so-so iem to be compared with the KZ line but according to you they were the bees knees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 not to belabor this diversion (as i proceed to belabor it), but i do think the shozy and the a2s were mysteriously overpraised in these parts--looking back, it seems like a number of reviewers got free samples + gearbest actively solicits reviewers for the stuff it sells. i don't think that reviewing a free sample per se makes the reviewer unreliable or corrupt, but it is problematic--my own reviews and impressions may be (and probably are) ill-informed and stupid, but they're unfettered by commercial considerations. i get that there's always a buyer beware component to this hobby--it's part of the fun--but podster and some of the other posters make some valid points.


----------



## Cinder

loomisjohnson said:


> not to belabor this diversion (as i proceed to belabor it), but i do think the shozy and the a2s were mysteriously overpraised in these parts--looking back, it seems like a number of reviewers got free samples + gearbest actively solicits reviewers for the stuff it sells. i don't think that reviewing a free sample per se makes the reviewer unreliable or corrupt, but it is problematic--my own reviews and impressions may be (and probably are) ill-informed and stupid, but they're unfettered by commercial considerations. i get that there's always a buyer beware component to this hobby--it's part of the fun--but podster and some of the other posters make some valid points.


 
 I agree with you. However, it's important to remember that there were a lot of reviews who _didn't _hype it. You'll have to scroll down to the bottom of the review page, since any review that doesn't further the hype train's agenda doesn't get any reputation. I myself just finished a review of Shozy Zero and it's pretty good for $60. Would I take it over my $90 Thinksound Rain2? No, never. But it does have a competetive edge to it value-wise.


fuyu said:


> When inserting an IEM into ear, you are sealing off the air inside the ear-canal. That causes the dynamic to flex inside due to the imbalance.
> It's not dangerous per se, but it comes with an annoying crackling sound.


 
 Also, the build-up of pressure can make you temporarily dizzy. I've experienced it a couple times.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@loomisjohnson I love writing and reviewing too much to discredit myself with a shill review. This is purely a hobby for me, mind you it is one I take seriously and spend a ton of time on. While I try to buy what I can, there is no way I could afford to purchase all the products I want to try (especially with a wedding coming up). Samples therefore let me review something I am interested in, gives me the opportunity to improve my already mad skillz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and gives the product additional exposure somewhat free of charge for the manufacturer. Its a win for both, and as long as the reviewer is honest, a win for consumers as well since that review becomes yet another resource through which they can make their purchase decision.
  
 I try to make it very clear when I speak with a manufacturer that my review will be honest and unbiased, meaning if the product sucks my review will reflect it (but I'll say it more politely than that). I hope this comes across to those that read them, and that I can be considered honest and trustworthy even if my opinions are sometimes very contradictory to the majority, as they likely will be with the Mixcder ANC-G5 which I am really enjoying btw. That said, being skeptical of reviews through which free samples were provided is simply being smart.


----------



## Cinder

b9scrambler said:


> @loomisjohnson I love writing and reviewing too much to discredit myself with a shill review. This is purely a hobby for me, mind you it is one I take seriously and spend a ton of time on. While I try to buy what I can, there is no way I could afford to purchase all the products I want to try (especially with a wedding coming up). Samples therefore let me review something I am interested in, gives me the opportunity to improve my already mad skillz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not that @loomisjohnson falls into this category (I don't really know him), but certain people will be agitated at reviewers who accept samples no matter what. It can come from a whole lot of different places. I've noticed it comes particularly from people who can't write that well (and likely could not get access to review units thereof) and are salty.Either way, people who take issue with it are not open to a discussion on the matter most of the time. I've just stopped responding to them.


----------



## smy1

redjohn456 said:


> [COLOR=292F34]​everyone's reaction right after[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol I hate genjis and hate it when everyone tries to find where the Mccree is when he ults

- Mccree main


----------



## RedJohn456

muzo2 said:


> Once I bough 150$ device from taobao with taobao agent who charged 10% of total price + shipping. It came non functional. I reported it back and they asked me to prove its non functional after few email exchanges no reply at all. I contacted the taobao seller directly and he put the blame on taobao agent, he said he had checked it before shipping it out and asked me to handle it directly with taobao agent.


 

 well to be fair this one seller on AE (the guys i got my SMSL M3 from) refused to even reply to me when I messaged them asking for help. But 2 months later when I told them am fed up and leaving a negative review they tripped over themselves trying to reply.
  
 Maybe mine was just an anomaly but yeah with taobao u do have a greater chance of having a less than stellar experience


----------



## B9Scrambler

redjohn456 said:


> well to be fair this one seller on AE (the guys i got my SMSL M3 from) refused to even reply to me when I messaged them asking for help. But 2 months later when I told them am fed up and *leaving a negative review* they tripped over themselves trying to reply.
> 
> Maybe mine was just an anomaly but yeah with taobao u do have a greater chance of having a less than stellar experience


 
  
 AE sellers tend to flip a lid when you threaten to leave poor feedback, or heaven forbid, actually do.


----------



## vapman

b9scrambler said:


> AE sellers tend to flip a lid when you threaten to leave poor feedback, or heaven forbid, actually do.




Same experience here. The one time I left negative feedback I got days upon days of curse words and had to threaten to report them and copy their messages to Ali support. They backed off since then but. I know at least one other headfi'er got the same treatment.

All other times the seller took care of me without any disputes or other official interventions should I have had any problems. So sadly I don't think your case was an anomaly RedJohn456

The one who cursed me and other headfi'ers out was hot-fi by the way. I do not like to name names like this but that experience I would wish on NOBODY.

I know redjohn and I use the same store every time these days on Ali and we both experience great trouble free delivery and service.

Anyway the sad but true story is if you're running out of luck the aliexpress seller just mention "negative feedback" to get a1 service. I have not had to resort to this as every time except once when my remax rm305m was never shipped.

Signed,
The torb whose turret you can't see but can see you. (you know who you are...)


----------



## Zackio

Vsd1s or Vsd3s for classical music? (More mid centric sound)


----------



## smy1

zackio said:


> Vsd1s or Vsd3s for classical music? (More mid centric sound)




Get the vsd3s, I heard they sound almost identical to there flagship the gr07 for fraction of the cost,


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> Not that @loomisjohnson
> falls into this category (I don't really know him), but certain people will be agitated at reviewers who accept samples no matter what. It can come from a whole lot of different places. I've noticed it comes particularly from people who can't write that well (and likely could not get access to review units thereof) and are salty.Either way, people who take issue with it are not open to a discussion on the matter most of the time. I've just stopped responding to them.


my take is that you must either own some totl iems or tried many totl iems before reviewing. I got the 0 & lza2s based on the reviews. I can understand it is good at that price range but is nowhere totl, hence overrated. Now I am satisfied with my Fidue Sirius. I used to think Havi B3 Pro 1 is good until I tried totl iems like Empire Ears Zeus, UM Mason, Final Audio Design Fi-ba-ss which makes its subpar although its good at its price range.


----------



## mochill




----------



## scizzro

So any more impressions of the **** 4in1s? Patiently waiting their arrival


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


>


thanks to mochill for the sirius recommendation. Appreciate it mate


----------



## nhlean96

scizzro said:


> So any more impressions of the **** 4in1s? Patiently waiting their arrival


 
 You can find it in page 2217, there's no bad feedback so far, except the fit and comfort.
 So let's hope we'll receive a perfect pair not the defective one.


----------



## crabdog

scizzro said:


> So any more impressions of the **** 4in1s? Patiently waiting their arrival


 
 I'll just say that they continue to surprise me. Each time I listen to them I think about many of the more expensive iems that I've bought that don't come close to the quality of the 4in1.


----------



## ch4509

Thanks. I also read this one. But it's kind of expensive, so maybe I need more information.


----------



## scizzro

crabdog said:


> I'll just say that they continue to surprise me. Each time I listen to them I think about many of the more expensive iems that I've bought that don't come close to the quality of the 4in1.


 
  
 If you don't mind, what source/amp are you using with them?


----------



## ch4509

sososerious said:


> From the article...
> 
> ‘Wonderland’ series of products uses an all-metal 3D printing process, with the main body made from an antioxidant silver alloy containing 92.5% pure silver, coated with either allergy-safe platinum or rose gold.
> 
> I wonder if they offer the normal free 1st refit on these? Heh, must be some mark-up if they do!


 
 Thanks a lot! I found their website and they do have. It's affordable. But still think the metal one is supper cool.


----------



## thanderbird

Hi friends,
  
 Yesterday I received the TK13.
  
 After burning them for more than 30 hours. My initial impression is that the soundstage is higher compared to my BK35 (1dd + 1ba), the mids and highs are also many good compared to my previous iem.
  
 The only problem I'm finding are in the bass. The bass is not as accurate as I expected, very muddy, influencing the rest of the sound.
 I believe that the TK13 is composed of 2ba (because the sound is very analytical in the middle and treble field), but dd is leaving to be desired at this moment. I'll leave it burning for over about 70 hours.
  
 Another thing...What is the best configuration for the X3 Xduoo?
  
 tks


----------



## Pastapipo

My Mixcder ANC-G5 review here :
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/mixcder-anc-g5-active-noise-cancelling-hi-fi-in-ear-headphones-3-5mm-audio-jack-built-in-microphone-adjustable-ear-hook-for-iphone-ipod-ipad-mp3-mp4-samsung-galaxy-nexus-and-computer/reviews/16701


----------



## crabdog

scizzro said:


> If you don't mind, what source/amp are you using with them?



Benjie k9 / fx audio dac x6


----------



## purplesun

nhlean96 said:


> You can find it in page 2217, there's no bad feedback so far, except the fit and comfort.
> So let's hope we'll receive a perfect pair not the defective one.


 

 Just about the only minor gripe I have about 4in1's sound quality is it's leaner than I would prefer. I have a few songs that came across as too shrill for my taste.
 But I grew up with old  Sennheiser cans, so my ears like treble to be shiny but smooth. So, you might want to factor that into you purchasing decision.


----------



## nhlean96

purplesun said:


> Just about the only minor gripe I have about 4in1's sound quality is it's leaner than I would prefer. I have a few songs that came across as too shrill for my taste.
> But I grew up with old  Sennheiser cans, so my ears like treble to be shiny but smooth. So, you might want to factor that into you purchasing decision.


 
 Thanks for the info, my taste is a bit different, I love sparkly treble, tight, fast decay bass and a bit spiky in the mid. That'll make a good cans for metal and hard rock, or even classical.

 BTW, surfing ****'s taobao page and found an interesting cheapos:
 https://world.taobao.com/item/535485779201.htm

 These cheapo from **** looks nice, ceramic shell + well build cable for just 58 RMB, the driver seems to be identical to the one in Tingo FL800, and I can say that the Tingo FL800 is one the best IEMs under $15 here if not the QC was too bad. This one is promising.


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Yesterday I received the TK13.
> 
> ...




The bass will get better. Give it more time. Also, I found Spiral Dots to be the best on them


----------



## purplesun

nhlean96 said:


> Thanks for the info, my taste is a bit different, I love sparkly treble, tight, fast decay bass and a bit spiky in the mid. That'll make a good cans for metal and hard rock, or even classical.


 
 4in1 should tick most of your boxes. Go try Beck's Bolero at Ronnie Scotts, The drum hits on that, with 4in1 gave me a headache; you will very likely love it


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> The bass will get better. Give it more time. Also, I found Spiral Dots to be the best on them


 
 I am using the light blue tips that came with it.
 You could post the picture of this spiral tip?
 Thanks for listening.


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> I am using the light blue tips that came with it.
> You could post the picture of this spiral tip?
> Thanks for listening.



JVC Spiral Dot. You should be able to obtain them internationally.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/JiangHai-DT86
Vocal lovers iem


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody is interested. My Brainwavz Jive review http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/16712


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> @loomisjohnson I love writing and reviewing too much to discredit myself with a shill review. This is purely a hobby for me, mind you it is one I take seriously and spend a ton of time on. While I try to buy what I can, there is no way I could afford to purchase all the products I want to try (especially with a wedding coming up). Samples therefore let me review something I am interested in, gives me the opportunity to improve my already mad skillz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1.
  
 After being here a while, I've (hopefully) learned a bit about which reviewers I can trust and which I'm better off ignoring. Some reviewers, like @B9Scrambler, I've found can give even a review sample a bad score if it deserves it. And resist falling into the hype trap. There are others.
  
And then we have some people whose opinions I take with a truck load of salt. Not saying that they are shills, but if someone regularly claims that various $XX budget IEMs beats $XXX IEMs (or even $X IEMs beating $XXXX full size headphones) or give a lot of hyped items a 4-5 star, when these items later get so-so reviews from more trustworthy reviewers, I tend to put these on my list of "people whose opinions it's better to ignore" list pretty quickly 
   
Unfortunately, I've fallen into the hype trap myself a few times, which is why I've become a lot more patient before jumping on new finds. The LZ Z03A comes to mind...


----------



## RedJohn456

@kimD  If I am not mistaken the one you purchased was this one right? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-with-1DD-In-Ear-Headphone-High-End-Universal-In/119089_32707791632.html
  
 Are you still enjoying them? I found another one  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-AK-Wiredrawing-3-Units-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Custom-Made-Hifi-In-Ear-Earphone-Rose-Earphone/119089_32720996672.html
  
 Something about an iem decked out all in white that gets me really going hehe. If your one is that good, I wonder how this one sounds?


----------



## crabdog

redjohn456 said:


> @kimD  If I am not mistaken the one you purchased was this one right? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-with-1DD-In-Ear-Headphone-High-End-Universal-In/119089_32707791632.html
> 
> Are you still enjoying them? I found another one  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-AK-Wiredrawing-3-Units-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Custom-Made-Hifi-In-Ear-Earphone-Rose-Earphone/119089_32720996672.html
> 
> Something about an iem decked out all in white that gets me really going hehe. If your one is that good, I wonder how this one sounds?


 
@RedJohn456 you're right, those look classy.


----------



## crabdog

Interesting looking DIY wooden dynamic from NiceHCK:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-W1-In-Ear-Earphone-Ebony-Wood-Earphone-DIY-DJ-HIFI-Bass-Headset-Earplug/1825606_32720852808.html


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Interesting looking DIY wooden dynamic from NiceHCK:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-W1-In-Ear-Earphone-Ebony-Wood-Earphone-DIY-DJ-HIFI-Bass-Headset-Earplug/1825606_32720852808.html


 
  
 My wallet feels "pain"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....so much pain!!! .....But, yet so beautiful!


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> My wallet feels "pain"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 reminds me of the phantom sabre


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> reminds me of the phantom sabre




Your master 4 & 6 has been receive?


----------



## loomisjohnson

anticute said:


> +1.
> 
> After being here a while, I've (hopefully) learned a bit about which reviewers I can trust and which I'm better off ignoring. Some reviewers, like @B9Scrambler, I've found can give even a review sample a bad score if it deserves it. And resist falling into the hype trap. There are others.
> 
> ...


 
 likewise, i've found b9scrambler to be one of the most credible reviewers, obvious sincere and knowledgeable. unfortunately, the integrity of the sport gets undermined by manufacturers and vendors giving away their products like candy in order to create a buzz--even a recipient who genuinely tries to give an objective evaluation will be inclined to overpraise something he gets for free--it's human nature. your advise is well founded--i need to refrain from jumping on the latest-and-greatest.


----------



## yoowan

zackio said:


> Vsd1s or Vsd3s for classical music? (More mid centric sound)


 

 I haven't listened to VSD1S yet (the iem got lost during shipment), but I can say that VSD3S was a revelation. After buying VSD3S I started believing in iems again. As my avatar discloses I mainly listen to classical music. I've heard many iems in that price category and none has improved my experience with VSD3S.  I even bought the new version recently as mine got lost during a camping trip. I consider VSD3S the best starting place in iem-land without breaking the bank. Vsonic is one of the more interesting companies out there. GR07 is another (and even better) favorite of mine.


----------



## nhlean96

yoowan said:


> I haven't listened to VSD1S yet (the iem got lost during shipment), but I can say that VSD3S was a revelation. After buying VSD3S I started believing in iems again. As my avatar discloses I mainly listen to classical music. I've heard many iems in that price category and none has improved my experience with VSD3S.  I even bought the new version recently as mine got lost during a camping trip. I consider VSD3S the best starting place in iem-land without breaking the bank. Vsonic is one of the more interesting companies out there. GR07 is another (and even better) favorite of mine.


 
 If you're crazy about Vsonic soundsign, then the Vivo XE800 is the one for you, crazy value atm ($18 - $30 depends on seller reputation, bulk package ). They use the same driver as the GR07, and has been confirmed to have similar SQ as the GR07. One thing I don't like about them is the cable (looks like those cheap Earpods)


----------



## yoowan

nhlean96 said:


> If you're crazy about Vsonic soundsign, then the Vivo XE800 is the one for you, crazy value atm ($18 - $30 depends on seller reputation, bulk package ). They use the same driver as the GR07, and has been confirmed to have similar SQ as the GR07. One thing I don't like about them is the cable (looks like those cheap Earpods)


 

 As a matter of fact I was just eyeing them on AE. The only thing I miss on Vsonic iems is a mic when out and about. I think I'll bite the bullet. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Thanks to @loomisjohnson and @anticute for the feedback. Really appreciate it.


----------



## hakuzen

loomisjohnson said:


> likewise, i've found b9scrambler to be one of the most credible reviewers, obvious sincere and knowledgeable. unfortunately, the integrity of the sport gets undermined by manufacturers and vendors giving away their products like candy in order to create a buzz--even a recipient who genuinely tries to give an objective evaluation will be inclined to overpraise something he gets for free--it's human nature. your advise is well founded--i need to refrain from jumping on the latest-and-greatest.


 

 this kind of sincere and honest reviewers have the ability of giving true valuable info, without judging nor "killing" the product; so you can read between lines the essential matters of the item, while making an enough good impression to the provider. i'd say they make well balanced reviews.


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah gotta read those reviews like an exam question or a hotties diary.
Soak in every work, sometimes the good is embellished and the bad is 
mentioned off the cuff.


----------



## Saoshyant

I think what I need right now is someone to smack me and tell me to buy the Lotoo Paw 5k.  It's Amazon price is quite low currently, and it just seems like it's what I'm after.


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> Thanks to @loomisjohnson and @anticute for the feedback. Really appreciate it.


 
 A good job deserves to be recognized. I might not always agree with you, same as with other reviewers, but at least I feel you call it like you see it.


----------



## slowpickr

anticute said:


> A good job deserves to be recognized. I might not always agree with you, same as with other reviewers, but at least I feel you call it like you *see* it.


 
 Or maybe calls it like he "hears" it LOL.  I appreciate @B9Scrambler 's reviews and think he provides an honest, "un-hyped" opinion.


----------



## audio123

http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/MusicMaker-TP16%20?sort=p.price&order=ASC
  
  
*MusicMaker* TONEKING *TP16 32Ω  High Quality Flat Head Earbuds   *       *Description *

Sound features: wide soundstage, musical instruments structured, good position. Pure music is Clean and very solemn, ethereal, elegant, melodious sounds. Vocal performance is good, female voice is clean, sweet, male voice is thick. European and American popular bass performance, flexibility dive is good, the sound is clearer, the performance was more balanced.
 *Specification*

Driver: Dynamic driver
Impedance: 32Ω
Headphone sensitivity: 118dB/mW
Frequency range: 15-25000Hz
Interface: 3.5mm 
Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
Weight: 15g
  
 any takers? feel like taking one for the team


----------



## hakuzen

nhlean96 said:


> If you're crazy about Vsonic soundsign, then the Vivo XE800 is the one for you, crazy value atm ($18 - $30 depends on seller reputation, bulk package ). They use the same driver as the GR07, and has been confirmed to have similar SQ as the GR07. One thing I don't like about them is the cable (looks like those cheap Earpods)


 
 Vivo XE800 are brighter than GR07 and VSD3S. First I thought it was due to exaggerated peak at 3.5KHz; then I thought that bright was coming from some treble peaks; but didn't find them.
 Now I think this is the cause: the usual raw peak at 3KHz, it's located at 3.5KHz in XE800, while in GR07 it is located at 2.5KHz, and at 3KHz in VSD3S (compensated with peaks at 5.5KHz and 10KHz in both VSonic: that's why you perceive so much highs). I don't know where are the highs peaks in XE800, but that offset from the 3KHz peak makes it sound brighter overall.
  
 You can check this in these raw frequencies response of **** UEs vs XE800 (please forgive the much inaccuracy of these measurements -specially below 200Hz and above 6KHz-; I don't own required knowledge nor gear to get them; this is intended just for showing the importance of the 3KHz peak in this case).
 Focus the area between 2KHz and 5KHz, the upper mids (low highs) "mountain". The offset of that mountain from 3KHz determines the brightness of the XE800. The peak in GR07 is like in **** UEs (~2.5KHz); VS3DS peak, between both.

  
 Anyway, I love XE800 sound quality (detail and clearness) for their price (bought two), despite of their brightness; ...and I also hate the weak cable. Added progressive soft silicone tubes to try to make them last longer:


----------



## nhlean96

Nice measurement and analysis, 2kHz - 5kHz peak is not too bad, that'll make it sounds more airy IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I heard that some Chinese DIY brand use the Sony PCM-D50 for tuning sound. Measuring is important for driver matching too, there's a lot feedbacks about unmatched driver here.
 Science wins, again


----------



## crabdog

Did I miss this before or is it another new one from MM?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TONEKING-TKY2-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Double-Moving-Coil-Earbuds-High-Resolution-Super/119089_32722959792.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

@crabdog Looks new to me. They're pumping out new earphones left, right, and centre...damn.


----------



## Lurk650

kimd said:


> Your master 4 & 6 has been receive?




They don't ship til end of September/Beginning of October. I just put in my order for the Gunmetal Master 6 the other day


----------



## Lurk650

After the T71 which was decent but admittedly below MM standards I hope they slow up a bit. I'm gonna take my time with the TKH1 and make sure I note all its pros and cons. They just need to hurry up and get here!

Also, Penon selling MM buds? Hope they start selling their other gear too that way no more AE


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> After the T71 which was decent but admittedly below MM standards I hope they slow up a bit. I'm gonna take my time with the TKH1 and make sure I note all its pros and cons. They just need to hurry up and get here!
> 
> Also, Penon selling MM buds? Hope they start selling their other gear too that way no more AE


 

 get fidue sirius and end game


----------



## hakuzen

nhlean96 said:


> Nice measurement and analysis, 2kHz - 5kHz peak is not too bad, that'll make it sounds more airy IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thank you =)) yes, airy, and you can hear the voices very close to you (although a bit higher).
  
 my "sophisticated" acoustic coupler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but feeding the earphones with DX90, not from the smartphone like in the pic):

 measurement gear is complex and expensive.. let's the audio specialists do their job


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> get fidue sirius and end game :wink_face:




Too much money for something that I can't hear first and has been reviewed as having some harshness. Got my Master 6 on order now.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Too much money for something that I can't hear first and has been reviewed as having some harshness. Got my Master 6 on order now.


 

 yeap the lower mids are lacking for the sirius. thats nice matte black too?


----------



## CoiL

Got my Magaosi BK50 today. OOTB they sound warm, smooth, woolly which didn`t impress me much. Imaging and presentation seems to be very good - out of the headstage instruments and quite large soundstage. But ompared to **** 4in1 OOTB - no compettion - 4in1 is league above with details & resolution.
 Will leave them "burning-in" and see what happens. I haven`t tried tip-rolling yet, maybe narrower bore tips will make them more "brighter & shiny" (pushing back DD sound and bringing BA more into play), idk, will try after some playtime. I think BK50 can be really good with some modifications to "boost" clarity and "sharpness" but we`ll see if I bother to mess with it, they do have moddin potential.
 With OOTB impression I would certainly choose 4in1 over BK50 but BK50 is VERY good for kids (to save their hearing for later years) and hyper-highs-sensitive ppl.
  
 Will keep You updated when I have evaluated them after proper playtime.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey guys, any impressions about the MusicMaker TP16? I'm thinking about buying them....cause I love the Tomahawk alot...but the Vivo 800 look very nice too...
 for now, one of my favorite still are the Tennmak Pro wich I consider better than Ownluxe A1.
 Somic V4 are quite impressive too for the price and very underatted.
  
 Wanna try big boys IEM and earbuds when budget will be there!


----------



## DeLuX

I've been sucked in in by this thread and bought a few (10+) pairs of reasonably priced Chinese IEMs. Now I'm looking for some that would be similar the sound profile (and sound quality) of the Fostex TH-X00. Any suggestions? At around 150$ or so? Of course cheaper wouldn't be a problem


----------



## kimD

lurk650 said:


> They don't ship til end of September/Beginning of October. I just put in my order for the Gunmetal Master 6 the other day




Good.... Hope it can be another level


----------



## wastan

audio123 said:


> reminds me of the phantom sabre


 

 but for the price right now you could get a Trinity Hyperion


----------



## Cinder

Anyone heard the Rose 3D-7 or 3D-8? I'm gonna get one if nobody else has pulled the trigger.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/rose-technology-Hybrid-7-IEM-mojito-Earbuds?search=rose


----------



## Pastapipo

Anyone going to order the OnePlus bullets V2 for the hell of it ($19.95)?
 http://www.gsmarena.com/oneplus_announces_1995_bullets_v2_earphones-blog-20144.php
  

  
  
 "The Bullets V2 feature 9mm dynamic drivers, SPI of 107dB, THD of <1% (at 1,000Hz, 1mW), 3mW rated power, and a frequency response of 20Hz to 20,000Hz. The impedance is 24 Ω. The earphones weigh 14g in total, and they come with an in-line remote. The coil material is copper-clad aluminum, the diaphragm is made from aryphan polyarylate, and a dusting of zircon sand is sprayed on the exterior of the buds, to allegedly improve their "touch and feel"."


----------



## Cinder

cinder said:


> Anyone heard the Rose 3D-7 or 3D-8? I'm gonna get one if nobody else has pulled the trigger.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/rose-technology-Hybrid-7-IEM-mojito-Earbuds?search=rose


 
 I guess nobody has gotten them. I just made my purchase and will have them within two weeks. Get hyped.


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> I guess nobody has gotten them. I just made my purchase and will have them within two weeks. Get hyped.


 someone got it already. Rose No.7


----------



## jatergb

Bit the bullet and just ordered the $18 Xe 800. Hope, they turn out to be a reasonable upgrade over PURO IEM 500 that I've been wanting for a while now.
  
 So 4 in 1 gets more time to prove its mettle and not fizzle off like Z03A which I fell for. ER4SR automatically is pushed for later next year if this and one other sub-50$ after this purchase can keep me going until then! Oh, don't worry about the SQ difference in all the models I mentioned, I am willing to try varied sigs and I'm ok if I don't like some sig because, I can use that knowledge in making more informed purchases in future. At-least for the price, I will try not to complain. 
  
 Few months of abstinence and recently I ordered bunch of upgrade tips, spare sets of monks for gifting, few cases and this. Hope this is good enough to stop me for a while.


----------



## kimD

pastapipo said:


> Anyone going to order the OnePlus bullets V2 for the hell of it ($19.95)?
> http://www.gsmarena.com/oneplus_announces_1995_bullets_v2_earphones-blog-20144.php
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> yeap the lower mids are lacking for the sirius. thats nice matte black too?




I chose Gunmetal


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the AAW Q: http://www.head-fi.org/products/advanced-acousticwerkes-q/reviews/16719
  
 If you want something small, durable, and far from intrusive this is well worth a look.


----------



## Darkestred

yangian said:


> Oh, really! Thank you!


 

 You're welcome. 
  
 I was listening to these guys in my dennon receiver.  I will have to give them a further listen but they do seem a bit bright/hot/harsh up top with louder volumes.  Maybe it was just the album.


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> If you're crazy about Vsonic soundsign, then the Vivo XE800 is the one for you, crazy value atm ($18 - $30 depends on seller reputation, bulk package ). They use the same driver as the GR07, and has been confirmed to have similar SQ as the GR07. One thing I don't like about them is the cable (looks like those cheap Earpods)


 
  
 +1 They're keepers! .....a little care is needed to take care on the life of the cables.
  


coil said:


> Got my Magaosi BK50 today. OOTB they sound warm, smooth, woolly which didn`t impress me much. Imaging and presentation seems to be very good - out of the headstage instruments and quite large soundstage. But ompared to **** 4in1 OOTB - no compettion - 4in1 is league above with details & resolution.
> Will leave them "burning-in" and see what happens. I haven`t tried tip-rolling yet, maybe narrower bore tips will make them more "brighter & shiny" (pushing back DD sound and bringing BA more into play), idk, will try after some playtime. I think BK50 can be really good with some modifications to "boost" clarity and "sharpness" but we`ll see if I bother to mess with it, they do have moddin potential.
> With OOTB impression I would certainly choose 4in1 over BK50 but BK50 is VERY good for kids (to save their hearing for later years) and hyper-highs-sensitive ppl.
> 
> Will keep You updated when I have evaluated them after proper playtime.


 
  
 Yea, after hearing the 4in1's, basically everything came in second place. But, yea as you say.....give them some time to burn, they probably open up some more. I do like their wide soundstage when matched with more professional DAC's like the Luxury & Precision L5 player. And, I do like their signature better than the 1more triple hybrid. The wood combo is pretty cool too!
  
 So, how is the fit?


----------



## Fabi

audio123 said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/MusicMaker-TP16%20?sort=p.price&order=ASC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TP16 and Seahf 32 already on the way. Elibuds Sabia v2 burning-in.


----------



## Yobster69

cinder said:


> Anyone heard the Rose 3D-7 or 3D-8? I'm gonna get one if nobody else has pulled the trigger.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/rose-technology-Hybrid-7-IEM-mojito-Earbuds?search=rose


Hi Cinder. Yes, I received mine about 2 weeks ago and have been wearing them exclusively so I can possibly write up a review. 
Quickly though, they are nice little phones, theres a little mid bass hump but level otherwise. If you like your bass then the sub bass can be EQ'd up nicely with no distortion, mids are smooth though at high volumes that little BA driver can start to shout dependant on the quality of the track playing. Treble is good, no sibilance, decently extended but rolled off. Inoffensive like. Great fit and form as well, really comfortable IEM's.


----------



## danimoca

Anyone that heard the ****'s 4in1 and the Havi's can do a very small comparison between the two? 
  
 I can't decide between the two...


----------



## CoiL

Havi`s have larger (more holographic) soundstage for sure. But that doesn`t mean 4in1 soundstage is small, no, it is certainly above average and falls into larger soundstage tier.
  


> Originally Posted by *1clearhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, how is the fit?


 
 Fit is great but I don`t like BK50 mic. Did some tip-rolling and seems that norrower bore tips don`t help to get extra clarity. Only tips that helped with that and made BK50 more neutral were Philips UE large bore tips. Another good tip choice would be blue core /dark grey skirt CX300 replacement tips sold on eBay and AE but improvement over stock tips is little. 
  
 I think that changing BK50 cable for SPOFC cable, using Philips UE tips and changing nozzle for wider bore metal one will improve them.


----------



## audio123

fabi said:


> TP16 and Seahf 32 already on the way. Elibuds Sabia v2 burning-in.


 

 tp16 is on the way for me. im burning in my zen 2.0 atm


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Fit is great but I don`t like BK50 mic. Did some tip-rolling and seems that norrower bore tips don`t help to get extra clarity. Only tips that helped with that and made BK50 more neutral were Philips UE large bore tips. Another good tip choice would be blue core /dark grey skirt CX300 replacement tips sold on eBay and AE but improvement over stock tips is little.
> 
> I think that changing BK50 cable for SPOFC cable, using Philips UE tips and changing nozzle for wider bore metal one will improve them.


 

 Yea, I'm not too crazy about the mic either. Hope after the changes you make they work out for you. I think a lot of us are hearing the same tunes with the 4in1's, it 's pretty much a great deal for most of us and more money towards are savings, that's for sure!
  
 .....Hope to see some 4in1 mods, soon!


----------



## robervaul

White TENORE


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Did I miss this before or is it another new one from MM?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TONEKING-TKY2-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Double-Moving-Coil-Earbuds-High-Resolution-Super/119089_32722959792.html


 

 I was recently looking at everything MM and saw these, not a big pod man myself but love the shell on these


----------



## Cinder

yobster69 said:


> Hi Cinder. Yes, I received mine about 2 weeks ago and have been wearing them exclusively so I can possibly write up a review.
> Quickly though, they are nice little phones, theres a little mid bass hump but level otherwise. If you like your bass then the sub bass can be EQ'd up nicely with no distortion, mids are smooth though at high volumes that little BA driver can start to shout dependant on the quality of the track playing. Treble is good, no sibilance, decently extended but rolled off. Inoffensive like. Great fit and form as well, really comfortable IEM's.


 
 Okay, cool. I didn't see a product listen for them in Head Gear, so I assumed it just wasn't owned by the community.


----------



## Podster

cinder said:


> I guess nobody has gotten them. I just made my purchase and will have them within two weeks. Get hyped.


 

 Been waiting a few weeks now for my 3D7's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily my new Vyrus has been keeping me occupied


----------



## Cinder

podster said:


> Been waiting a few weeks now for my 3D7's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I was hoping I'd be able to get the 3D-7's to hold me over for the Phantom Master 4, but based on your comments I don't think I'll get it that soon before. I ordered from Penon Audio, did you?


----------



## Yobster69

cinder said:


> Okay, cool. I didn't see a product listen for them in Head Gear, so I assumed it just wasn't owned by the community.


No worries. @kimD has them as well, the 3D-7 like myself (sorry, didn't mention the type previously). He posted a few comments but nothing in depth, which is why I thought I'd do a review as they are nice, which is why you wouldn't be disappointed. But then I haven't tried all of the mega busting IEM's mentioned on here, so whether they are price/quality beaters is another subject, but from what I hear they are good value. YMMV and all that, but I'm not getting buyers remorse at all


----------



## FUYU

yobster69 said:


> No worries. @kimD has them as well, the 3D-7 like myself (sorry, didn't mention the type previously). He posted a few comments but nothing in depth, which is why I thought I'd do a review as they are nice, which is why you wouldn't be disappointed. But then I haven't tried all of the mega busting IEM's mentioned on here, so whether they are price/quality beaters is another subject, but from what I hear they are good value. YMMV and all that, but I'm not getting buyers remorse at all




kimD has done a proper review for them, actually. 
http://hisonicears.weebly.com/rose-no7.html


----------



## DeLuX

Just received my **** 4 in 1s and all I can say is wow! I've been the victim of the hype train before LZ-A3S anyone? But these justify the hype, the real deal yalls! Been listening for a few hours and I feel these are what the trinity audio deltas IV should have been... I'm loving what I'm hearing. Allso Chinese Santa brought some lights to go with the senfers


----------



## DeLuX

Allso it's Friday night where's the beer pictures?


----------



## Cinder

fuyu said:


> @kimD has done a proper review for them, actually.
> http://hisonicears.weebly.com/rose-no7.html


 
 Excuse my rudeness, but I wouldn't call that proper. It gives me absolutely no idea of what it actually sounds like, since every metric he uses is a comparison between it and the D2, an IEM I haven't heard.


yobster69 said:


> No worries. @kimD has them as well, the 3D-7 like myself (sorry, didn't mention the type previously). He posted a few comments but nothing in depth, which is why I thought I'd do a review as they are nice, which is why you wouldn't be disappointed. But then I haven't tried all of the mega busting IEM's mentioned on here, so whether they are price/quality beaters is another subject, but from what I hear they are good value. YMMV and all that, but I'm not getting buyers remorse at all


 
 Yeah, I'm not worried. A decently priced hybrid that doesn't have 1000 BA drivers looks promising, especially knowing it comes from a University Spin-off group.


----------



## Yobster69

fuyu said:


> kimD has done a proper review for them, actually.
> http://hisonicears.weebly.com/rose-no7.html


Great review, and apologies to kimD that I did not know. Why does he not post it on Head Fi, it's informative and nicely written. And nice pics, well done.


----------



## Podster

delux said:


> Allso it's Friday night where's the beer pictures?


 

 So it is, well Happy Friday


----------



## kimD

How can without me, Friday night for beer


----------



## kimD

yobster69 said:


> Great review, and apologies to kimD that I did not know. Why does he not post it on Head Fi, it's informative and nicely written. And nice pics, well done.




Sorry I have not confident to post over head-fi here. 
Anyway just a hobby only.


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> I was recently looking at everything MM and saw these, not a big pod man myself but love the shell on these


 
  
 Oh man, they look like a cross-breed between an in-ear and ear-bud!
  


delux said:


> Just received my **** 4 in 1s and all I can say is wow! I've been the victim of the hype train before LZ-A3S anyone? But these justify the hype, the real deal yalls! Been listening for a few hours and I feel these are what the trinity audio deltas IV should have been... I'm loving what I'm hearing. Allso Chinese Santa brought some lights to go with the senfers


 
 Cheers! Glad it saved you some "$"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, there's no going back....it's an addiction!


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> Sorry I have not confident to post over head-fi here.
> Anyway just a hobby only.


 

 You get some nice stuff KimD and take some great pictures, post away and tell it like you hear it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here is the Podster last year for St. Pat's Day with old old buddy who we will just call the Long Board Leprechaun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Friday Night Beer Shot)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 Have a great weekend fella's and keep it between the ditches


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> You get some nice stuff KimD and take some great pictures, post away and tell it like you hear it:wink_face:
> 
> Here is the Podster last year for St. Pat's Day with old old buddy who we will just call the Long Board Leprechaun (Friday Night Beer Shot):tongue_smile:
> 
> ...




Cool, wish you have a great day too.


----------



## mochill

robervaul said:


> White TENORE


are they any different from the black ones?


----------



## Lurk650

mochill said:


> are they any different from the black ones?




From what I've seen, no. Besides a chin slider I believe. 

Im waiting on their other new gear. Will probably grab one of them.


----------



## ForceMajeure

Can someone confirm that the **** 4in1 are the same as the **** UEs 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html
  
 They are supposed to have the same driver config and IMO the form factor of the UEs is miles better.
 Anybody have checked this?


----------



## Sylmar

forcemajeure said:


> Can someone confirm that the **** 4in1 are the same as the **** UEs
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html
> 
> ...


 
 Good question.


----------



## nhlean96

forcemajeure said:


> Can someone confirm that the **** 4in1 are the same as the **** UEs
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html
> 
> ...


 
 Same BA 30042 but different DD driver
 Housing affects sound too. But they could sound similar but not identical


----------



## HiFiChris

lurk650 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > are they any different from the black ones?
> ...


 
  
 As far as I know, my black Carbo Tenore has got a chin-slider, too. I haven't taken it out lately though, so I am only about 75% certain 'bout that.


----------



## hakuzen

forcemajeure said:


> Can someone confirm that the **** 4in1 are the same as the **** UEs
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html
> 
> ...


 
 My guess is **** UEs, **** DT2, **** 4in1, but also YHS 002 (http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-YHS-002-1DD-1BA-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-With-MMCX-Replaceable/1825606_32678334614.html), are pretty similar (same BA, maybe some DD in some of them, but at least two different DD).
 My preference are UEs and YHS 002 (light, over the ear), due to their form factor.
  
 BTW, I received Tennmak Piano replacement. Old one was defective. So please forget my old impressions and issues. Found them good enough (http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak/420#post_12818353).
  
 About Vivo XE800, found more differences than usual between left and right units. Also noticed their lack of sub-bass; and the ramp from 1KHz to 2KHz is descending, instead of usual ascending (in raw measures; don't know how does this affect to vocals, for example). Definitely, they have nothing to do with GR07 (the driver could be the same, which I doubt, but the tuning is quite different). Anyway, they are a very good value/price, not for bassheads.

 Some totally inaccurate raw measurements of Vivo XE800, Tennmak Piano, and **** UEs (just for comparison purposes):


----------



## carltonh

hakuzen said:


> Some totally inaccurate raw measurements of Vivo XE800, Tennmak Piano, and **** UEs (just for comparison purposes):


 
 I have all three also, and the only extremely odd thing is that your graph shows the UES having more subbass than the Piano. I'd say that would be very clearly wrong, unless the new cable on the Piano changed that.


----------



## nhlean96

carltonh said:


> I have all three also, and the only extremely odd thing is that your graph shows the UES having more subbass than the Piano. I'd say that would be very clearly wrong, unless the new cable on the Piano changed that.


 
 No, this graph only display the Mid range from 120Hz - 7kHz. Since he don't have enough equipment to measure the Bass and Treble region 
 The sub-bass region should be 20Hz - 50Hz.


----------



## hakuzen

carltonh said:


> I have all three also, and the only extremely odd thing is that your graph shows the UES having more subbass than the Piano. I'd say that would be very clearly wrong, unless the new cable on the Piano changed that.


 
   
 Quote:


nhlean96 said:


> No, this graph only display the Mid range from 120Hz - 7kHz. Since he don't have enough equipment to measure the Bass and Treble region
> The sub-bass region should be 20Hz - 50Hz.


 
 thanks for the explanation.
 these inaccurate raw measures show a false roll off below 160Hz, and above 6KHz. they are intended for comparison between that range (and there are lot of errors even in that range, relatives to gain, but also to frequencies). so can't compare sub-bass nor highs based on this graph.
  
 Edit: used same cable for **** UEs and Piano. the original (old) Piano cable had a horrible low response (muddy bass), mine at least (i've tested it with my new pianos, same result). in fact, i'm finding very significant differences between these cheap cables (copper ones all of them, not silver plated copper); it's sad we get worse quality from our iems due to the cables, but we are talking about cheap iems with detachable cable, we can't ask for more. it's better idea to purchase the drivers uniquely, if possible, and then get a recognized decent quality cable for them.


----------



## tripside

podster said:


> Been waiting a few weeks now for my 3D7's Luckily my new Vyrus has been keeping me occupied




What are your first impressions of the Vyrus? I have one in shipping so eager to know what they sound like.


----------



## wastan

tripside said:


> What are your first impressions of the Vyrus? I have one in shipping so eager to know what they sound like.




I just got mine and am working my way through the tuning options. This is my initial OOTB impression. They're lovely and tiny and even though they're not the top of the trinity line there was obviously a lot of care put into crafting the sound. It's an instructive difference between the Vyrus and the common Chinese practice of just cramming drivers into shells. If you got it at the preorder price you got a steal. It's a good buy even at $100. Again just my initial impressions.


----------



## Darkestred

wastan said:


> I just got mine and am working my way through the tuning options. This is my initial OOTB impression. They're lovely and tiny and even though they're not the top of the trinity line there was obviously a lot of care put into crafting the sound. It's an instructive difference between the Vyrus and the common Chinese practice of just cramming drivers into shells. If you got it at the preorder price you got a steal. It's a good buy even at $100. Again just my initial impressions.


 

 Whats the sound signature like?  More curiously how is the bass?


----------



## notamethlab

wastan said:


> I just got mine and am working my way through the tuning options. This is my initial OOTB impression. They're lovely and tiny and even though they're not the top of the trinity line there was obviously a lot of care put into crafting the sound. It's an instructive difference between the Vyrus and the common Chinese practice of just cramming drivers into shells. If you got it at the preorder price you got a steal. It's a good buy even at $100. Again just my initial impressions.


 

Just a heads up the Vyrus can be bought for £49 which is about $65. At that price and with the amount of accessories it is an amazing buy.


----------



## notamethlab

Did anyone say 12 BA's? Checked AE and found this, looks like a space race, but with iems the way they churn these out. 
2016 New ETERNAL Super12 In Ear Earphone 12BA Drive Unit DIY HIFI Monitoring Earphone With 2Pin Interface Free Shipping By DHL
 http://s.aliexpress.com/6nUBnauY 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## bzfrank

Like a bit like the mega pixel race of digital cameras to me. More is not necessarily better.


----------



## Lurk650

hifichris said:


> As far as I know, my black Carbo Tenore has got a chin-slider, too. I haven't taken it out lately though, so I am only about 75% certain 'bout that.




I keep mine by my bedside using them once in a while. Still you are right, I'm not sure either hahaha. I just think I remember another member saying there is now a chin slider


----------



## DeLuX

1clearhead said:


> Oh man, they look like a cross-breed between an in-ear and ear-bud!
> 
> Cheers! Glad it saved you some "$"!     Now, there's no going back....it's an addiction!




Hmm unfortunately they didn't save me any money as I own the trinity audio ones, not psyched about those... Same as the simgot 700s. But at least I don't have to worry about running out of headphones when the apocalypse comes...


----------



## MuZo2

New kz earphone ED12


----------



## audio123

Quite excited for my dawnwood gt36 after baycode review. Anyone bought it too?


----------



## Muskyhunter

My son broke my turbine copper and I need replaxment. What you guys recommend for $25-$40? Read most of the reviews but looking for dual driver and connection cables that can be replaced. Thanks


----------



## scizzro

muskyhunter said:


> My son broke my turbine copper and I need replaxment. What you guys recommend for $25-$40? Read most of the reviews but looking for dual driver and connection cables that can be replaced. Thanks


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html
  
 These hybrids are in the hype stage atm. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## dilidani

Guys anything to offer for a bass lover? I'm using a Rock Zircon and loving it listening to house-trap-trance-hardstyle, any honorable mention?


----------



## kimD

notamethlab said:


> Did anyone say 12 BA's? Checked AE and found this, looks like a space race, but with iems the way they churn these out.
> 2016 New ETERNAL Super12 In Ear Earphone 12BA Drive Unit DIY HIFI Monitoring Earphone With 2Pin Interface Free Shipping By DHL
> http://s.aliexpress.com/6nUBnauY
> (from AliExpress Android)




Now going super expensive, if you're going for the first then we talk about these LOL


----------



## notamethlab

dilidani said:


> Guys anything to offer for a bass lover? I'm using a Rock Zircon and loving it listening to house-trap-trance-hardstyle, any honorable mention?


 

Personally I'd suggest the Music Maker TKY1, TK Maple or KK-Ting


----------



## Podster

I second the KKTing as the next move up as well


----------



## Podster

I have to say the 12BA looks very sweet in carbon And probably 1/5th the price of a 12BA from the Wizard or Jerry


----------



## Podster

I see KS has been or at least their designers have been out drinking with those guys over at TFZ


----------



## dilidani

Thanks man! What about Tennmak Pro or KZ ZS3 compared to this one? So hyped and removable cables..



notamethlab said:


> Personally I'd suggest the Music Maker TKY1, TK Maple or KK-Ting


----------



## notamethlab

dilidani said:


> Thanks man! What about Tennmak Pro or KZ ZS3 compared to this one? So hyped and removable cables..


 I did order the Pro, but I'm still waiting for it to be delivered. The ZS3 I didn't buy so I can't speak on that one.


----------



## carltonh

How not to store your IEMs that exceed your storage space for IEMs.


----------



## Kelzo

dilidani said:


> Guys anything to offer for a bass lover? I'm using a Rock Zircon and loving it listening to house-trap-trance-hardstyle, any honorable mention?



There is still nothing in my memory that beat the quantity of bass that you could get from VJJB K4s for around 18 usd


----------



## Kelzo

carltonh said:


> How not to store your IEMs that exceed your storage space for IEMs.


woah that may need a serious amount of time. Maybe you could get something to hang them horizontally with very small spaces inbetween them.


----------



## smy1

kelzo said:


> woah that may need a serious amount of time. Maybe you could get something to hang them horizontally with very small spaces inbetween them.




Or cut all the wires to end the trouble


----------



## wastan

dilidani said:


> Thanks man! What about Tennmak Pro or KZ ZS3 compared to this one? So hyped and removable cables..




I'm still trying to find tips that work properly but my initial impression of the ZS3 would not be a bass head's earphone. Take that with a grain of salt, it's just an initial impression.


----------



## crabdog

wastan said:


> I'm still trying to find tips that work properly but my initial impression of the ZS3 would not be a bass head's earphone. Take that with a grain of salt, it's just an initial impression.


 
 Are you still happy with your DAP?


----------



## hakuzen

carltonh said:


> I have all three also, and the only extremely odd thing is that your graph shows the UES having more subbass than the Piano. I'd say that would be very clearly wrong, unless the new cable on the Piano changed that.


 
 And yes, doing an A/B comparison between **** UEs and Tennmak Piano (NIN - "The Closer"), Piano have more sub-bass clearly. And I'd say more mid-bass as well. I'm going to measure UEs again.
  


carltonh said:


> How not to store your IEMs that exceed your storage space for IEMs.


 





  


muskyhunter said:


> My son broke my turbine copper and I need replaxment. What you guys recommend for $25-$40? Read most of the reviews but looking for dual driver and connection cables that can be replaced. Thanks


 
  


dilidani said:


> Guys anything to offer for a bass lover? I'm using a Rock Zircon and loving it listening to house-trap-trance-hardstyle, any honorable mention?


 
 Replaceable cables, in that segment price, my favorites are **** UEs (dual drivers, 1DD+1BA) or similar (**** 4in1, **** DT2, YHS 002), and Tennmak Piano.
 Huge sub-bass in the Piano (for EDM), although both can be suitable for all music genres.


----------



## notamethlab

kelzo said:


> There is still nothing in my memory that beat the quantity of bass that you could get from VJJB K4s for around 18 usd


 
KK-ting or TK maple are better


----------



## Carlsan

notamethlab said:


> Did anyone say 12 BA's? Checked AE and found this, looks like a space race, but with iems the way they churn these out.
> 2016 New ETERNAL Super12 In Ear Earphone 12BA Drive Unit DIY HIFI Monitoring Earphone With 2Pin Interface Free Shipping By DHL
> http://s.aliexpress.com/6nUBnauY
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
  
 These do look interesting. Did you notice that they have bass adjustment?

  
 If the price was about $200 less, I would be tempted.


----------



## crabdog

hakuzen said:


> And yes, doing an A/B comparison between **** UEs and Tennmak Piano (NIN - "The Closer"), Piano have more sub-bass clearly. And I'd say more mid-bass as well. I'm going to measure UEs again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There's just something about the Piano sound that I love so much (that sub-bass definitely contributes). The 4in1, well that's just a freak of an IEM imo. It's just so good for the price.


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> I have to say the 12BA looks very sweet in carbon And probably 1/5th the price of a 12BA from the Wizard or Jerry


 
 that is comparing to the roxanne which has decent sound, nothing impressive


----------



## smy1

Does anyone know how the **** 4 in1 compare to the a83, flc8 , akg3003 Dunu dn 2000j and maybe the shure 846.

Could the 4 in 1 be end game :O


----------



## yangian

smy1 said:


> Does anyone know how the **** 4 in1 compare to the a83, flc8 , akg3003 Dunu dn 2000j and maybe the shure 846




Are you ridiculous?!


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> Does anyone know how the **** 4 in1 compare to the a83, flc8 , akg3003 Dunu dn 2000j and maybe the shure 846.
> 
> Could the 4 in 1 be end game :O


 

 no way lol
 a83, flc8s, 3003, 2000j, 846 are not even end game iems.
 end game iems are Andromeda, Zeus, Sirius, MH335, Layla etc


----------



## thanderbird

I need a portable amplifier, to pair with the Xduoo X3, anyone have any tips (starting from Ali) in the range of 30 to 50 US dollars? I need to run my ISK HD9999, which unfortunately does not roll well on Xduoo X3.
 Thank you


----------



## audio123

thanderbird said:


> I need a portable amplifier, to pair with the Xduoo X3, anyone have any tips (starting from Ali) in the range of 30 to 50 US dollars? I need to run my ISK HD9999, which unfortunately does not roll well on Xduoo X3.
> Thank you


 

 topping nx1


----------



## nhlean96

smy1 said:


> Does anyone know how the **** 4 in1 compare to the a83, flc8 , akg3003 Dunu dn 2000j and maybe the shure 846.
> 
> Could the 4 in 1 be end game :O


 
 That's impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I think It could compete with some IEM x2 the price like RHA MA750 or Vsonic GR07, RE400... etc


----------



## Alex CY

Inexpensive little wonder - Kinera BAS02, bassy single armature earphones for $18


----------



## Cinder

nhlean96 said:


> That's impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 MA750 is... Interesting. But I don't think it can compete with _other _IEMs at that price point. For example, I would take the Thinksound Rain2 over the **** any day.


----------



## smy1

nhlean96 said:


> That's impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 well from what i heard it can compete with the dunu dn 2000j
  
 Anybody have recommendation for $60? Something Smooth great vocal wide soundstage and not so dark


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> well from what i heard it can compete with the dunu dn 2000j
> 
> Anybody have recommendation for $60? Something Smooth great vocal wide soundstage and not so dark


 

 but its no way end game iem.
 just get havi b3 and u r fine!


----------



## nhlean96

smy1 said:


> well from what i heard it can compete with the dunu dn 2000j
> 
> Anybody have recommendation for $60? Something Smooth great vocal wide soundstage and not so dark


 
 Well he means that DN-2000J and 4in1 share some share some similarities, and at some points the 4in1 is better, but that doesn't mean 4in1 is clearly better than the DN-2000J. Anyway the value of **** 4in1 is still amazing for a hybrid which has Knowles 30042 and Beryllium DD + detachable cable.


----------



## smy1

audio123 said:


> but its no way end game iem.
> just get havi b3 and u r fine!




How does it compare to the **** 4 in1 and the ex800?


----------



## 1clearhead

bzfrank said:


> Like a bit like the mega pixel race of digital cameras to me. More is not necessarily better.


 
  
 +1 After hearing the "best of the best", sort-of-speak, here in China, I am a true believer of your comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


carltonh said:


> How not to store your IEMs that exceed your storage space for IEMs.


 
  
 I should clean-up after myself, also!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


carlsan said:


> These do look interesting. Did you notice that they have bass adjustment?
> 
> 
> If the price was about $200 less, I would be tempted.


 
  
 Man! ....It's already tempting just looking at the picture!


nhlean96 said:


> Well he means that DN-2000J and 4in1 share some share some similarities, and at some points the 4in1 is better, but that doesn't mean 4in1 is clearly better than the DN-2000J. Anyway the value of **** 4in1 is still amazing for a hybrid which has Knowles 30042 and Beryllium DD + detachable cable.


 

 +1 True. It's not an end-game IEM, it just competes very well with top-tier IEM's costing much, much more! But, price versus quality versus sound? .....It competes extremely well!


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 End game is entirely personal and subjective. Perhaps what you're thinking of is summit-fi? I think it's an odd term myself, but it's less confusing. I know my current IEM end game is my Senn IE800, and not sure I'll ever go past that.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> @audio123 End game is entirely personal and subjective. Perhaps what you're thinking of is summit-fi? I think it's an odd term myself, but it's less confusing. I know my current IEM end game is my Senn IE800, and not sure I'll ever go past that.


 

 summit-fi! u r right on that mate


----------



## AudioNewbi3

kimd said:


> My AK Custom 2+1 Pics updated
> Sounding damn nice, feel like a 1k USD IEM, you guy may try out these.
> My next target would be 3+1 model as well, as for my eye for that handcraft and build quality really really impressed me.


 
 Has anyone else besides Sir Kim who has purchsed or tried these IEMS?


----------



## kimD

audionewbi3 said:


> Has anyone else besides Sir Kim who has purchsed or tried these IEMS?




My new bought 3+1 still awaiting it ready complete from custom made.


----------



## Podster

Those do look sweet KimD


----------



## Ahmad313

New 2016 MusicMaker TKY2 Dual Dynamic super bass earbuds.


----------



## Ahmad313

smy1 said:


> well from what i heard it can compete with the dunu dn 2000j
> 
> Anybody have recommendation for $60? Something Smooth great vocal wide soundstage and not so dark



Moondrop Nocturne single BA iem wide soundstage great and lush vocals excellent clean and clear sound with micro details extremely comfortable, they've only one weak areas the bass is on the light side.


----------



## thanderbird

audio123 said:


> topping nx1


 
 thanks friend. Looking this.


----------



## Muskyhunter

> Replaceable cables, in that segment price, my favorites are **** UEs (dual drivers, 1DD+1BA) or similar (**** 4in1, **** DT2, YHS 002), and Tennmak Piano.
> 
> Huge sub-bass in the Piano (for EDM), although both can be suitable for all music genres.



Sweet..Ill order the 4in1 and pianos to try. Just wished Shiping Was faster.


----------



## audio123

conclusion: stock tips on lz a2s are mediocre and gave me a bad impression of them. by changing to spinfit, there is a drastic change in sound.


----------



## Darkestred

nhlean96 said:


> That's impossible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not end game but it definitely can compete with the RHA and Vsonic.  I havent heard the other two.  Its also a different IEM vs signatures like the vsonic.  It also has better detailing.  So yes, it can compete with x2 price tags and probably x3, x4 and x5 whiling hanging in the backyard with $200-300 iems, as well.


----------



## yangian

alex cy said:


> Inexpensive little wonder - Kinera BAS02, bassy single armature earphones for $18


 
  
 Do you have this? Could you give some impression (and comparison better) of its sound? Thanks!


----------



## scizzro

Are there any portable dac amps that are a good value? I'm close to buying a fiio e17k but not sure if there's a better value out there


----------



## nhlean96

darkestred said:


> Not end game but it definitely can compete with the RHA and Vsonic.  I havent heard the other two.  Its also a different IEM vs signatures like the vsonic.  It also has better detailing.  So yes, it can compete with x2 price tags and probably x3, x4 and x5 whiling hanging in the backyard with $200-300 iems, as well.


 
 All ****'s Hybrid have good detail, probably thanks to the Knowles 30042 BA.
 I wonder if the next IEM had the Knowles TWFK-30017, it would be nice


----------



## Lurk650

scizzro said:


> Are there any portable dac amps that are a good value? I'm close to buying a fiio e17k but not sure if there's a better value out there




The Oppo HA2 is a good value considering its features and price tag


----------



## scizzro

lurk650 said:


> The Oppo HA2 is a good value considering its features and price tag




Thanks,
I'm looking for something around $100 or less to be used with the low budget, high value iems listed in this thread.


----------



## yangian

nhlean96 said:


> All ****'s Hybrid have good detail, probably thanks to the Knowles 30042 BA.
> I wonder if the next IEM had the Knowles TWFK-30017, it would be nice


 
  
 How about Knowles 30042 compared to Knowles ED26784? Thanks


----------



## smy1

audio123 said:


> but its no way end game iem.
> just get havi b3 and u r fine!


 
 how about for $80? maybe something better then the 4 in 1? and the havi?


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> how about for $80? maybe something better then the 4 in 1? and the havi?




Might be able to talk a seller down a little bit for the TK13, get it closer to $80


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> Might be able to talk a seller down a little bit for the TK13, get it closer to $80


 
 are they better then the **** 4 in 1?


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> are they better then the **** 4 in 1?




I have not heard the 4in1. TwinACStacks should be able to let you know when his 4in1 are done burning in


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> I have not heard the 4in1. @TwinACStacks should be able to let you know when his 4in1 are done burning in


 
 Ok. Really Tempted into buying the 4 in 1. I was thinking about it for a week


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> Ok. Really Tempted into buying the 4 in 1. I was thinking about it for a week




Members whos opinions I trust say it's really good. I almost bought it myself but went big and got the Trinity Master 6


----------



## dcpmale

Hi guys, *Is Fiio E10K dac/amp the best of it's kind in it's price range?* I want to use the dac/amp as the main headphone/earphone/speaker
  
 source with all my devices(Desktop/Laptop/Phone). I'm a low budget audiophile, so around Fiio E10k's price range is the most I can spend.  I'm
  
 asking this to make sure if Fiio E10K is the best available or are there any Chinese gems that I'm unaware of.  I really appreciate your opinion
  
 on this. Thanks guys.
  
  
  
*Edit:*
  
*    *My music preference: Among my currently owned iem's, I'm more leaned towards ATE with over 300 hour burn-in  than an ED9 with about 20 hour burn-in and an EDSE with over 200 hour burn-in. I'm a big fan of very wide and 3d sound stage with smooth treble and good enough sub-bass and good clarity.


----------



## Alex3221

dcpmale said:


> Hi guys, *Is Fiio E10K dac/amp the best of it's kind in it's price range?* I want to use the dac/amp as the main headphone/earphone/speaker
> 
> source with all my devices(Desktop/Laptop/Phone). I'm a low budget audiophile, so around Fiio E10k's price range is the most I can spend.  I'm
> 
> ...


 
 If you only use pc you should buy E10k but if you need it with all your devices you should buy a Fiio Q1 or Schiit Fulla. Other Head-Fiers are talking good things about ZuperDac and you can buy a refurbished one by $49 but you have to send email to Zorloo.


----------



## dcpmale

alex3221 said:


> If you only use pc you should buy E10k but if you need it with all your devices you should buy a Fiio Q1 or Schiit Fulla. Other Head-Fiers are talking good things about ZuperDac and you can buy a refurbished one by $49 but you have to send email to Zorloo.


 
  
 I read about ZuperDac, but it is difficult to get in my country. I read a lot of people opinions that ZuperDac is too good. But availability is the problem. Portability is not a concern with me since I mostly listen to music when I'm in my home. I'll now read about Fiio Q1 and Shiit Fulla, thanks to you, Alex3221.


----------



## Lurk650

dcpmale said:


> I read about ZuperDac, but it is difficult to get in my country. I read a lot of people opinions that ZuperDac is too good. But availability is the problem. Portability is not a concern with me since I mostly listen to music when I'm in my home. I'll now read about Fiio Q1 and Shiit Fulla, thanks to you, Alex3221.




Twisters review and with comparison to the E10k. Now I kinda want to hear the Fulla http://www.head-fi.org/t/756553/review-of-schiit-audio-fulla-usb-dongle-dac-amp-w-pics


----------



## Alex CY

nhlean96 said:


> All ****'s Hybrid have good detail, probably thanks to the Knowles 30042 BA.


 
   except for statements of the sellers, I have never seen evidence that there is truly Knowles BA inside. I think it is some kind of substitute


----------



## dcpmale

Thanks for that Fulla review link, Lurk650.


----------



## FUYU

alex cy said:


> except for statements of the sellers, I have never seen evidence that there is truly Knowles BA inside. I think it is some kind of substitute




Ditto, though most are equipped with genuine Knowles BAs. However there are some off-brand versions of the more commonly used drivers (e.g 30042), which are pretty much identical from a technical standpoint. Some of which are even authorized from Knowles themselves.


----------



## kimD

New again from AK 2BA+2DD
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32722245611.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail&


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> New again from AK 2BA+2DD
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32722245611.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail&




Your 3+1 is still in traffic?


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> Your 3+1 is still in traffic?




Ship out as soon.


----------



## Alex CY

fuyu said:


> Ditto, though most are equipped with genuine Knowles BAs. However there are some off-brand versions of the more commonly used drivers (e.g 30042), which are pretty much identical from a technical standpoint. Some of which are even authorized from Knowles themselves.


 

 I'll glad to see the link to comparison originak knowles BA with "identical". I.Valux, Dodocool, **** etc hybrides using noname noseless BA. 
 Sellers of **** DT4 on Ali using Photoshoped pictures of original 30042


----------



## kimD

alex cy said:


> I'll glad to see the link to comparison originak knowles BA with "identical". I.Valux, Dodocool, **** etc hybrides using noname noseless BA.
> 
> Sellers of **** DT4 on Ali using Photoshoped pictures of original 30042




Wanna see real, **** 4in1 was here


----------



## Alex CY

kimd said:


> Wanna see real, **** 4in1 was here


 
 Thank you!


----------



## FUYU

alex cy said:


> I'll glad to see the link to comparison originak knowles BA with "identical". I.Valux, Dodocool, **** etc hybrides using noname noseless BA.
> 
> Sellers of **** DT4 on Ali using Photoshoped pictures of original 30042




http://szestron.en.alibaba.com/productlist.html

piotrus-g did some measurements comparing the Estron one's with original Knowles driver over at the Home-Made IEMs Thread
(Somewhere around Page 215)


----------



## 1clearhead

Yes, they do make noseless BA's.....Knowles website: http://www.knowles.com/eng/Products/Hearing-aid-components-accessories/Hearing-instrument-receivers/FK-series
  
 Go to WBFK Knowles 30042 and click on "Tech Specs": http://www.knowles.com/eng/content/download/5012/70718/version/3/file/WBFK-30042-000.pdf
  
 WBFK Knowles 30042 *noseless BA*.....


----------



## FUYU

1clearhead said:


> Yes, they do make noseless BA's.....Knowles website: http://www.knowles.com/eng/Products/Hearing-aid-components-accessories/Hearing-instrument-receivers/FK-series
> 
> Go to WBFK Knowles 30042 and click on "Tech Specs": http://www.knowles.com/eng/content/download/5012/70718/version/3/file/WBFK-30042-000.pdf
> 
> WBFK Knowles 30042 *noseless BA*.....




What are you referring to?


----------



## Muskyhunter

muskyhunter said:


> Sweet..Ill order the 4in1 and pianos to try. Just wished Shiping Was faster.


 
  
 Looking to order soon and found a seller that offers these earbuds in different cables. Any difference in sound or quality between black, blue, or silver cable? 
  
  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.sZTD64&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10065_10037_10055_10054_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10017_107_10060_9999_10061_10052_414_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=b540fde8-07db-4052-a5b6-4eb0c6fbc6af


----------



## scizzro

To those considering fulla for portable solution, it does not have an internal battery. Make sure your phone is able to output enough power to run Fulla.


----------



## rhermi

The ZuperDAC people ship out fast from HK for about $5 shipping and their support was excellent when I received a faulty one - replacement shipped fast with no questions asked. I wouldn't worry about ordering from them by email from their website; they send you a code to put into their web page and it is all very straightforward.


----------



## anticute

rhermi said:


> The ZuperDAC people ship out fast from HK for about $5 shipping and their support was excellent when I received a faulty one - replacement shipped fast with no questions asked. I wouldn't worry about ordering from them by email from their website; they send you a code to put into their web page and it is all very straightforward.


 

 Yeah, mine got lost in transit, and they promptly sent a new one when neither HK post or the postal service in my country couldn't find it anywhere after two months. No problem, and the second arrived pretty quickly.


----------



## Saoshyant

Kind of off topic, but I have to laugh at the sheer amount of bass difference tip swapping can create with my Rose Pudding.  I wanted to try out a bi-flange tip I had with a larger aperture than I was using, assuming bass might increase.  Not paying that much attention, I swapped the tips and tried it out, going back and forth a couple times, and the tips I had previously been using, a smaller sized bi-flange had noticeably and without doubt more bass than the larger aperture bi-flange.  So actually paying attention as I swapped tips back and forth just to see what other differences there might be, I noticed that the larger tip slides all the way down the nozzle, leaving the mesh nearly at the end of the tip, where the smaller tip (which this particular tip is easily my favorite tip I've ever tried) only allows the nozzle to go halfway or so through the tip, leaving more space.  I might have to look into spacers before I try the larger tip again.
  
 And now for something completely different:  Does anyone have any thoughts on the KZ GR as it's only $6 with free shipping, and allows for tuner swapping like the ED9?  http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-GR-Metal-Retro-Copper-Gold-Headphones-Stereo-Noise-Isolating-HiFi-Bass-In-Ear-Earphones/1358152_32612691117.html?spm=a2g01.8041047.101.1.xD1d5Z&sdom=101.282758.225819.0_32612691117


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> Kind of off topic, but I have to laugh at the sheer amount of bass difference tip swapping can create with my Rose Pudding.  I wanted to try out a bi-flange tip I had with a larger aperture than I was using, assuming bass might increase.  Not paying that much attention, I swapped the tips and tried it out, going back and forth a couple times, and the tips I had previously been using, a smaller sized bi-flange had noticeably and without doubt more bass than the larger aperture bi-flange.  So actually paying attention as I swapped tips back and forth just to see what other differences there might be, I noticed that the larger tip slides all the way down the nozzle, leaving the mesh nearly at the end of the tip, where the smaller tip (which this particular tip is easily my favorite tip I've ever tried) only allows the nozzle to go halfway or so through the tip, leaving more space.  I might have to look into spacers before I try the larger tip again.
> 
> And now for something completely different:  Does anyone have any thoughts on the KZ GR as it's only $6 with free shipping, and allows for tuner swapping like the ED9?  http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KZ-GR-Metal-Retro-Copper-Gold-Headphones-Stereo-Noise-Isolating-HiFi-Bass-In-Ear-Earphones/1358152_32612691117.html?spm=a2g01.8041047.101.1.xD1d5Z&sdom=101.282758.225819.0_32612691117


 

 IMO, the GR is pretty meh. Bought it only for the nozzles, basically. Both ED9 and GR nozzles work with Sendiy M2 as well.


----------



## Saoshyant

@anticute Yep, my main interest in it was mainly the nozzles.  Do they have a similar sound to the ED9's nozzles, or would it give more tuning options?


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> @anticute Yep, my main interest in it was mainly the nozzles.  Do they have a similar sound to the ED9's nozzles, or would it give more tuning options?


 

 From memory, they are slightly different. However, I haven't tried in a long time, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Muskyhunter

muskyhunter said:


> Looking to order soon and found a seller that offers these earbuds in different cables. Any difference in sound or quality between black, blue, or silver cable?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.sZTD64&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10065_10037_10055_10054_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10017_107_10060_9999_10061_10052_414_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=b540fde8-07db-4052-a5b6-4eb0c6fbc6af


 
 Which two should i buy? both sellers good?


----------



## Podster

scizzro said:


> Thanks,
> I'm looking for something around $100 or less to be used with the low budget, high value iems listed in this thread.


 

 Hmm, so if you are looking sub $100 I'd also consider the Topping NX2 or 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Musky, I have always had good luck with Easy, I know there was all kinds of controversy some time back but Easy has always done me right and come through on everything I've wanted. Just my $.02


----------



## Lurk650

muskyhunter said:


> Which two should i buy? both sellers good?




Well the top seller is the banned seller though I still go through him. Both will also offer a discount if you message them, then order but don't don't pay, just close the browser until they change the price. Then go back and pay


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> Well the top seller is the banned seller though I still go through him. Both will also offer a discount if you message them, then order but don't don't pay, just close the browser until they change the price. Then go back and pay


 

 Lurk is 100% correct and even if your like trigger happy me and pay full price Easy has made up for it with a nice treat in your ePacket
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I know how he works a Head-Fi discount in I've popped that trigger more than once and he has done me more than right. When I jumped on my D2's he said you did not wait and I said to much caffeine this morning and he threw the KKTings in to make the difference


----------



## anticute

This has been said _n_ times, but could we please stop discussing what we're not allowed to discuss? I'd hate to have this thread closed.


----------



## Muskyhunter

lurk650 said:


> Well the top seller is the banned seller though I still go through him. Both will also offer a discount if you message them, then order but don't don't pay, just close the browser until they change the price. Then go back and pay


 
 Banned seller..do tell.


----------



## Lurk650

muskyhunter said:


> Banned seller..do tell.




Nobody has the full story but involves one member being banned for helping the seller promote and get sales In a shady way on here and ways that are no allowed by headfi rules. I still use him and you can use him are your own discretion but there is no discussion of him or links to his products. Can't say anymore on this topic


----------



## bhazard

What's the newest gear that is getting attention now? I've been away on vacation, which means I should expect about 20 new releases since I've been gone.


----------



## Podster

bhazard said:


> What's the newest gear that is getting attention now? I've been away on vacation, which means I should expect about 20 new releases since I've been gone.


 

 Budget (KZ12), not so budget RHA Ceramic


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> What's the newest gear that is getting attention now? I've been away on vacation, which means I should expect about 20 new releases since I've been gone.


 
 **** 4in1. AK audio mixed hybrid customs + what Podster said.


----------



## Saoshyant

Podster I'm more interested in the RHA Dac/Amp.


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> @Podster I'm more interested in the RHA Dac/Amp.


 

 Yeah, it's a neat looking unit and I love that volume control
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need another amp like an Eskimo needs an ice tray
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That probably goes for anything else portable


----------



## wastan

crabdog said:


> Are you still happy with your DAP?




Very much. I've got the H1 running through a cmoy amp with trinity Vyrus in my ears as I type.


----------



## audio123

wastan said:


> Very much. I've got the H1 running through a cmoy amp with trinity Vyrus in my ears as I type.


with the vyrus, i cannot imagine any iems at that price point to match its overall package!
Trinity audio vyrus is a new reference for budget iems.


----------



## smy1

audio123 said:


> with the vyrus, i cannot imagine any iems at that price point to match its overall package!
> Trinity audio vyrus is a new reference for budget iems.


 
 they ship to US right and they are better then the 4 in 1?


----------



## boblauer

smy1 said:


> they ship to US right and they are better then the 4 in 1?




Have not heard 4 in 1 but Trinity Audio had a point of presence in Alabama so if in stock easy shipping, not to mention seriously nice people at Trinity. Very versatile and tiny is the Vyrus.


----------



## Podster

smy1 said:


> they ship to US right and they are better then the 4 in 1?


 

 I like both these iem's however the Vyrus is a much more refined iem compared to the 4in1 for me. The 4in1 is a brighter sounding unit but the Vyrus is more even and in a word clean. I have decided some interpret this as warm, neutral or analytical but I choose refined. I could listen for hours with no fatigue or discomfort with the Vyrus and the 4in1 like so many of my Chinese iem's can get irritating from brightness or even comfort combined sometimes.
  
 You can filter out for a brighter SS on the Vyrus however it is even cleaner with the treble filter in of course we are talking my ears and of course YMMV.


----------



## hakuzen

muskyhunter said:


> Which two should i buy? both sellers good?


 
 both are good, but based on my personal experience, i'd choose HCK.


----------



## smy1

podster said:


> I like both these iem's however the Vyrus is a much more refined iem compared to the 4in1 for me. The 4in1 is a brighter sounding unit but the Vyrus is more even and in a word clean. I have decided some interpret this as warm, neutral or analytical but I choose refined. I could listen for hours with no fatigue or discomfort with the Vyrus and the 4in1 like so many of my Chinese iem's can get irritating from brightness or even comfort combined sometimes.
> 
> You can filter out for a brighter SS on the Vyrus however it is even cleaner with the treble filter in of course we are talking my ears and of course YMMV.




Mm I do like bright headphones. I just received my zircon sports and I just fell in love with it. Impressive bass, wide soundstage and impressive soundstage and there pretty bright.

Do the Vyrus have wide soundstage?


----------



## Podster

hakuzen said:


> both are good, but based on my personal experience, i'd choose HCK.


 

 I also realize the Trinity is not going to be as popular in the Chinese thread but I have been going back and forth for an hour on these two and I'm still leaning to the Vyrus myself, not that the 4in1 is not a great little hybrid but it is still getting edged out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm not a country fan per say but I do love my Honky Tonk, my grandparents owned a CW Dance hall when I was a boy and I was always in pictures with the likes of Earnest Tubb and Loretta Lynn but clueless to just who they were
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So in my 7 song AB run here/hear this is the track that sealed the Vyrus for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Then I put the 4in1 back in for this one and all I can say is Wow!

  
 To be honest there is no wrong or bad choice here


----------



## Darkestred

I ordered the Vyrus and was surprised to see it arriving in two days (from Alabama).  Really enjoy the ****, hope this little guy will replace my to12s.


----------



## smy1

Quick question I got the zircon sport and when I am running it feels like the headphone about to slip out with stock tips even though it feels nice in there in my ear. Would changing tips or maybe switching to comply foam will help?


----------



## Darkestred

smy1 said:


> Quick question I got the zircon sport and when I am running it feels like the headphone about to slip out with stock tips even though it feels nice in there in my ear. Would changing tips or maybe switching to comply foam will help?


 

 I have this issue.  I have yet to really find a tip that works.  I suppose these have a straight nozzle?  Angled nozzles work best for me.  Phonaks pfe 122s never fall out with bi-flange tip.  The next best iem i had were the original GR07s with mechanical nozzle.  All others, will hang for their life and eventually plop out.
  
 Maybe you could try ear guides.


----------



## smy1

darkestred said:


> I have this issue.  I have yet to really find a tip that works.  I suppose these have a straight nozzle?  Angled nozzles work best for me.  Phonaks pfe 122s never fall out with bi-flange tip.  The next best iem i had were the original GR07s with mechanical nozzle.  All others, will hang for their life and eventually plop out.
> 
> Maybe you could try ear guides.




I mean they still stay in my ear but I just want to get rid of the "falling off my ear feeling"


----------



## NiallWang

Hey guys! Just joined Head-Fi today, looks like a great community! Anyway, currently the only IEMs i own are the DZAT-DF10 and the Rock Zircons, and i'm looking for an upgrade. I can spend about 50$, and i prefer a more bass-centric earbud. Good build quality, but not being heavy is a must. I've been looking at the **** 4in1 but people are saying theyre huge and heavy, but i want some buds i can bring around everywhere, like to school and the library. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## crabdog

niallwang said:


> Hey guys! Just joined Head-Fi today, looks like a great community! Anyway, currently the only IEMs i own are the DZAT-DF10 and the Rock Zircons, and i'm looking for an upgrade. I can spend about 50$, and i prefer a more bass-centric earbud. Good build quality, but not being heavy is a must. I've been looking at the **** 4in1 but people are saying theyre huge and heavy, but i want some buds i can bring around everywhere, like to school and the library. Any suggestions? Thanks!



I wouldn't say they're huge but they are heavier than the average IEM. From what you're saying though they might not be bassy enough. Not saying they're light on bass at all but nowhere near as bass heavy as the zircon.


----------



## NiallWang

yeah, if its for listening at home the weight is fine, but i want some buds for walking around, and jogging. And i love my DZATs for classical music, but i want some that are bass heavy, since when im running i need some hip-hop or electronic music, so bass is important.


crabdog said:


> I wouldn't say they're huge but they are heavier than the average IEM. From what you're saying though they might not be bassy enough. Not saying they're light on bass at all but nowhere near as bass heavy as the zircon.


----------



## trespasser2

niallwang said:


> Hey guys! Just joined Head-Fi today, looks like a great community! Anyway, currently the only IEMs i own are the DZAT-DF10 and the Rock Zircons, and i'm looking for an upgrade. I can spend about 50$, and i prefer a more bass-centric earbud. Good build quality, but not being heavy is a must. I've been looking at the **** 4in1 but people are saying theyre huge and heavy, but i want some buds i can bring around everywhere, like to school and the library. Any suggestions? Thanks!


 
  
 IMO the 4in1 are indeed quite heavy for walking, that´s a shame unfortunately as I really like them. And for your bass needs I would probably go for the Tennmak Pro, they have had some nice reviews, I ordered a pair but still haven´t arrived


----------



## NiallWang

trespasser2 said:


> IMO the 4in1 are indeed quite heavy for walking, that´s a shame unfortunately as I really like them. And for your bass needs I would probably go for the Tennmak Pro, they have had some nice reviews, I ordered a pair but still haven´t arrived


 
 Thanks for the suggest, honestly though i dont like the design, i'd prefer a compact pair of earbuds not a fan of that look. but thanks.
  
 And i think i'll get the 4in1 for my next IEM, when (if) my DZAT break, or if i get bored of them.


----------



## purplesun

@NiallWang
If it's lighter yet similar to 4in1, **** DT2 might suit you. 10gram vs 13gram (pairs). A bit less bass & treble extension for the DT2, that's all. I wear my DT2 (wire over the ear) with silicon tips. Haven't gone running, but I do move around a bit with them fitted. The angled ear tubes(?) on the DT2 keep them quite snug in the ear.


----------



## NiallWang

purplesun said:


> @NiallWang
> If it's lighter yet similar to 4in1, **** DT2 might suit you. 10gram vs 13gram (pairs). A bit less bass & treble extension for the DT2, that's all. I wear my DT2 (wire over the ear) with silicon tips. Haven't gone running, but I do move around a bit with them fitted. The angled ear tubes(?) on the DT2 keep them quite snug in the ear.


 
 Looks good, what do you mean a bit less bass? i thought the 4in1 didn't have much bass either


----------



## Pastapipo

Anyone has some spare cash laying around?
K.GuSS DAC-K2 USB DAC Bluetooth 4.0 Audio Decoder Headphone Amplifier AIO fiber / coax / USB /Bluetooth / analog audio input http://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.138.LCkKil&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10065_10055_10054_10059_10058_10017_107_10060_10061_10052_414_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=79e5c4a0-4488-4c92-b5ef-da0b4cac0c2f
  
  
 Looks nice and it is the first time I see a seller not overstating equipment. He talks about "Enthusiast level chip" and not Super Ultra Groundbreaking HiFi DAC. 
 Seems like a nice budget desktop all in one solution.


----------



## scizzro

darkestred said:


> I ordered the Vyrus and was surprised to see it arriving in two days (from Alabama).  Really enjoy the ****, hope this little guy will replace my to12s.


 
 let me know how they compare, I'm still waiting for the 4in1's to arrive yet so tempted to order Vyrus...
  
 I also want to buy a Fiio Q1 to use both of them with... I got it bad.


----------



## Darkestred

I didn't find the **** very heavy.  For me them being heavier is a bit of an over statement.  It's not like they are going to weigh you down.  However, they are super shallow.


----------



## Lurk650

niallwang said:


> Looks good, what do you mean a bit less bass? i thought the 4in1 didn't have much bass either




A&D D2 is light bc it's meant for sport use and it's bass centric like a mofo. It's only $25 so it leaves room for say the Tennmak Piano


----------



## smy1

Still tempted to get either the vyrus or the 4 in 1  idk if its worth the extra $40


----------



## scizzro

smy1 said:


> Still tempted to get either the vyrus or the 4 in 1  idk if its worth the extra $40
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vgk-lA12FBk


----------



## smy1

scizzro said:


> smy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Still tempted to get either the vyrus or the 4 in 1
> ...


 
 because i dont have money.


----------



## purplesun

niallwang said:


> Looks good, what do you mean a bit less bass? i thought the 4in1 didn't have much bass either



 

Purely anecdotal. I tried EQing 4in1 to sound more like DT2. I ended up dropping a few decibels (not lower than -6db) at 60hz, 125hz & 8khz, 16khz. IMHO, for acoustic drums, both IEMs play it in quality & strength. But for exaggerated electronic bass drums, you probably choose 4in1 over DT2. But not by a big margin though.


----------



## raszcagalJK

pastapipo said:


> Anyone has some spare cash laying around?
> K.GuSS DAC-K2 USB DAC Bluetooth 4.0 Audio Decoder Headphone Amplifier AIO fiber / coax / USB /Bluetooth / analog audio input http://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.138.LCkKil&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10065_10055_10054_10059_10058_10017_107_10060_10061_10052_414_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=79e5c4a0-4488-4c92-b5ef-da0b4cac0c2f
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting indeed and looks decent. The store also seems to have a lot of other choices too (ouch). Might get one in the near future. Thanks for the info!


----------



## smy1

order the vyrus hope i will like it


----------



## Saoshyant

Considering I used to go on walks with an HE-400, I suspect I'd be good on IEM weight.


----------



## Alex3221

smy1 said:


> order the vyrus hope i will like it



There is a 20% off coupon for head-fi members (HEADFIMEMBERS01) but you need to put your user name on the special instructions box.


----------



## SuperMAG

Can someone do deep comparasion between 4in1 and vryus.

Also what are the best shops to get the vryus.


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> Anyone has some spare cash laying around?
> K.GuSS DAC-K2 USB DAC Bluetooth 4.0 Audio Decoder Headphone Amplifier AIO fiber / coax / USB /Bluetooth / analog audio input http://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.138.LCkKil&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10065_10055_10054_10059_10058_10017_107_10060_10061_10052_414_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=79e5c4a0-4488-4c92-b5ef-da0b4cac0c2f
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks good and has plenty of input options.


----------



## polychroma23

Does anyone have both **** 4in1 and Vivo XE800? Would appreciate a comparison.
  
 I'm thinking whether I should buy Senfers or Vivo (or probably both because I've gone crazy like you guys)


----------



## kimD

polychroma23 said:


> Does anyone have both **** 4in1 and Vivo XE800? Would appreciate a comparison.
> 
> I'm thinking whether I should buy Senfers or Vivo (or probably both because I've gone crazy like you guys)




Please get both..
Otherwise you may regret..


----------



## bartzky

And there's another one: Dolphin 6BA for 300$





http://s.aliexpress.com/zU3mQfau


----------



## crabdog

@kimD did you find this yet?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Super-Dolphin-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Custome-Made-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/119089_32723650896.html


----------



## crabdog

bartzky said:


> And there's another one: Dolphin 6BA for 300$
> 
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zU3mQfau


 
 aha you beat me by literally 5 seconds.


----------



## polychroma23

Dolphin? Reminds me of an IEM that was once hyped, if you know what I mean


----------



## bartzky

crabdog said:


> aha you beat me by literally 5 seconds.


 
  
 Hehe but you still can be the first one to buy


----------



## crabdog

bartzky said:


> Hehe but you still can be the first one to buy


 
 I wish that were true but I'll have to pass that on to the big spenders D:


----------



## Podster

Be more like Big Sucker for spending $300 with nary a review from the guys in this community

One should not buy on looks alone


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> @kimD
> did you find this yet?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Super-Dolphin-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Custome-Made-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/119089_32723650896.html




Oops just saw it now..
Already pm AK.

To be honest it is nicer..
Dunno the sound like


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> I wish that were true but I'll have to pass that on to the big spenders D:




Actually I'm wait for 4BA+1DD


----------



## toddy0191

kimd said:


> Please get both..
> Otherwise you may regret..




Agreed, they're both different but excellent in their own way. 

Considering the xe800 was well reviewed at $99 its a no brainer at $18-30


----------



## Muskyhunter

One thing I dont like about the xe800 are the cable design.


----------



## nhlean96

Damn, you guys make me wanna buy XE800, although the 4in1 is still on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 XE800 is sold on taobao for just 99 RMB ~ $15 best price I ever seen:
 https://world.taobao.com/item/530503774752.htm


----------



## audio123

nhlean96 said:


> Damn, you guys make me wanna buy XE800, although the 4in1 is still on the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 get it all mate and you wont regret!


----------



## crabdog

Review of the new FIscher Audio Totem Paco:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-totem-paco/reviews/16744


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the inexpensive but pretty capable HD668B, including comparisons to the HD681 and Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00 (not the same league obviously but the direction is the same):​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-668-b/reviews/16741​  ​  ​    ​


----------



## Saoshyant

I have my drawers separated into earbuds, iems, and the seldom used balanced drawer.  It occurred to me it's been quite awhile, so I dusted off my Hifiman RE-Zero and hooked it up to my equally neglected HM700 and decided to give it a listen.  I must admit, while it's a bass light setup, and kind of storage light at only 16gb, I should put all my vocal and instrumental music on here to give it a real listen.  Instrument separation and vocal/instrument detail are actually pretty impressive.  The only heresy is I keep both of them in the same pouch, one I got from a Razer IEM I used to use before I was aware of this website.  At least some good came of that purchase.


----------



## wastan

podster said:


> I like both these iem's however the Vyrus is a much more refined iem compared to the 4in1 for me. The 4in1 is a brighter sounding unit but the Vyrus is more even and in a word clean. I have decided some interpret this as warm, neutral or analytical but I choose refined. I could listen for hours with no fatigue or discomfort with the Vyrus and the 4in1 like so many of my Chinese iem's can get irritating from brightness or even comfort combined sometimes.
> 
> You can filter out for a brighter SS on the Vyrus however it is even cleaner with the treble filter in of course we are talking my ears and of course YMMV.


 

 I've only had the 4in1 for a few days but this is exactly my initial impression.


----------



## smy1

wastan said:


> I've only had the 4in1 for a few days but this is exactly my initial impression.




Is the soundstage on vyrus wider and basically the vyrus is much better then the 4 in 1?


----------



## scizzro

nhlean96 said:


> Damn, you guys make me wanna buy XE800, although the 4in1 is still on the way
> 
> XE800 is sold on taobao for just 99 RMB ~ $15 best price I ever seen:
> https://world.taobao.com/item/530503774752.htm




It doesn't make sense that a $99 dollar product is sold that cheaply, is it a knockoff?


----------



## Saoshyant

Any thoughts on https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32723619775.html#autostay other than the rainbow cable?


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Any thoughts on https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32723619775.html#autostay other than the rainbow cable?


 

 great find mate. this looks promising but i cant order anymore already.


----------



## Saoshyant

Are there any Leasic earphones we already know of, or would this be a new brand? I don't recognize it but that's not saying much


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Are there any Leasic earphones we already know of, or would this be a new brand? I don't recognize it but that's not saying much


 

 i think this is a new brand mate


----------



## audio123

for those looking for a new interconnect
  
 http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Cardas-UMICORE-Cable


----------



## loomisjohnson

scizzro said:


> It doesn't make sense that a $99 dollar product is sold that cheaply, is it a knockoff?


 
 i observed on the xe800 thread that (a) while the xe800 certainly sounds like a 100$ iem, it's build quality is nuthin special--mostly plastic/thin cable, and (b) vivo has become a huge player in the mobile phone arena, actually outselling apple in china--i assume they've been able to scale their manufacturing.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Can anyone point me to a cheap as possible multiple balanced armature IEM with a crossover network?


----------



## audio123

93excivic said:


> Can anyone point me to a cheap as possible multiple balanced armature IEM with a crossover network?


 

 how many drivers and budget?


----------



## 93EXCivic

audio123 said:


> how many drivers and budget?


 
  
 2 or 3. Under $100 if possible?


----------



## audio123

93excivic said:


> 2 or 3. Under $100 if possible?


 

 dont think they are any...


----------



## 1clearhead

Listening to my 4in1's right now and I can't understand how they sound so coherent with so much depth, sound staging, sub-bass all the way up to the incredible clarity that only gets more engaging and addictive. I kid you not! I can't even hear the dead-zone, or dead-spot between the dynamic drivers and the BA armatures! They are really, AND I MEAN REALLY well matched for such a low price!
  
 If **** decides to make a newer version of the 4in1's with 3-way tuning nozzles, *they would be epic hybrids!*


----------



## Muskyhunter

1clearhead said:


> Listening to my 4in1's right now and I can't understand how they sound so coherent with so much depth, sound staging, sub-bass all the way up to the incredible clarity that only gets more engaging and addictive. I kid you not! I can't even hear the dead-zone, or dead-spot between the dynamic drivers and the BA armatures! They are really, AND I MEAN REALLY well matched for such a low price!
> 
> If **** decides to make a newer version of the 4in1's with 3-way tuning nozzles, *they would be epic hybrids!*


 
 that's great..have two incoming.


----------



## scizzro

Clear,

Are you using lossy files? Do 4in1 need a good quality dac and amp? Or can they sound very good straight from a phone?


----------



## 93EXCivic

audio123 said:


> dont think they are any...


 

 That is what I figured.
  
 What about hybrids with multiple BA drives?
  
 Something like this?
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/1MORE-E1001


----------



## audio123

93excivic said:


> That is what I figured.
> 
> What about hybrids with multiple BA drives?
> 
> ...


 

 musicmaker tk13, rose no.7


----------



## kvad

Ah, it looks like I'll bite the dust and order the **** 4-in-1.
 My willpower was strong (as far as Head-fi standards go at least : ), but crumbled in the end.
 Is there any consensus on the cables? The cheaper black/blue, the more expensive silver or get the cable separately?


----------



## bjaardker

niallwang said:


> Hey guys! Just joined Head-Fi today, looks like a great community! Anyway, currently the only IEMs i own are the DZAT-DF10 and the Rock Zircons, and i'm looking for an upgrade. I can spend about 50$, and i prefer a more bass-centric earbud. Good build quality, but not being heavy is a must. I've been looking at the **** 4in1 but people are saying theyre huge and heavy, but i want some buds i can bring around everywhere, like to school and the library. Any suggestions? Thanks!


 
  
 IMHO the best bet for bassy, but not too heavy is the TFZ Series 5. If the out of the box bass is too much for you, then you can always do the "Seppuku" mod and lighten it up a bit.


----------



## 1clearhead

scizzro said:


> Clear,
> 
> Are you using lossy files? Do 4in1 need a good quality dac and amp? Or can they sound very good straight from a phone?


 
  
 It does well with both and sounds great and transparent from either, but a good quality DAC and/or AMP sounds amazing!
  


kvad said:


> Ah, it looks like I'll bite the dust and order the **** 4-in-1.
> My willpower was strong (as far as Head-fi standards go at least : ), but crumbled in the end.
> Is there any consensus on the cables? The cheaper black/blue, the more expensive silver or get the cable separately?


 
  
 I have all three and the differences are very little, but the silver one's do better with microphonics. But, I assume it gets better with better quality wires and can make a difference by 3db or more.


----------



## kvad

> Originally Posted by *1clearhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have all three and the differences are very little, but the silver one's do better with microphonics. But, I assume it gets better with better quality wires and can make a difference by 3db or more.


 
  
 Thank you 1clearhead! Think I might just go with the cheaper one. Is the microphonics from the black/blue bad, or just normal?


----------



## Muskyhunter

1clearhead said:


> It does well with both and sounds great and transparent from either, but a good quality DAC and/or AMP sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> I have all three and the differences are very little, but the silver one's do better with microphonics. But, I assume it gets better with better quality wires and can make a difference by 3db or more.


 
 thanks. i got a good deal on the black cable and ordered 2. can't wait to get it..only thing i hate abt china shipping. wish it were like japan ems, $10-$15 and get it in 3 days.


----------



## trespasser2

kvad said:


> Thank you 1clearhead! Think I might just go with the cheaper one. Is the microphonics from the black/blue bad, or just normal?


 
 Not bad IMO, try the blue one and if you find it below average (which I think you won´t) you can buy a better one later


----------



## Lurk650

My MusicMaker TKH1 have finally showed up. Better strain relief than the FengYin. OOTB the sound appears to have better clarity and resolution than the FengYin but they of course have similarities, tons of bass, I think even more and it goes deep with authority. Will give a proper burn in before anymore impressions. I think I may end up pawning off the FengYin now that I have these. 
  
 Oh yeah, as you can see the nozzles are actually quite thin esp for MM. The Auvios will stay on but do slide off Easy when needing removing. Also clear L/R markings is great considering the FengYin had nothing besides hard to read markings on the strain relief so I ended up putting a small rubberband on the right side.


----------



## amature101

anyone try the seven drivers? tempting to get
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.9D7ojO&id=533973146754&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.9D7ojO&id=527730344635&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


----------



## DGNZ

Hello guys! Maybe it's too late but anyway - *here is my review for **** 4in1*.
  
 I never did any reviews, I'm just reading, never writing anything  But these are so good so it's really required for me to add my 2 cents to that hype about **** 4in1!
  
 I've almost decided to buy _HLSX-BK50_ but after reading first opinions on 4in1's I decided to wait the review from _@1clearhed_. After reading his review I immediately made an order 
  
 I have tried to listen them immediately after unboxing (no burning) and I was… disappointed. No-no, they are not like totally crap, right from the beginning the sound is like _'well, it's just_ _very good'_. But after reading all those good reviews my expectations were put on very high level. I was really expecting to get 'The Sound for $100' despite the price was just about $30.
  
 Now I suppose it is really required to burning them for at least 20 hours.
  
 Well, after burning them for the whole night I've tried them once again. Well, now it's better, but why trebles are so harsh? Yes, trebles sounds way too bright, at least for me. _NOTE: They are going to be softer in a while, but anyway still too bright (maybe I'm just very sensitive for trebles)_. But I've used a little trick to solve that issue (will post it later). Well, now they sound almost perfect for me and I guess there was no lie in all previous reviews.
  
 **** 4in1 are very responsive for the quality of your source (DAC \ AMP). Yes, you will immediately feel the quality of your DAP device. You guess 4in1 is not so good for you? OK, try to replace your DAP first.
  
 Sound is slightly V-shaped , some kind of "analytical to emotional" type of sound. The scene is very wide. Depth of scene is not so good as width but is very good too. 4in1 are able to provide you big space and air in the sound (depends on your music of course). These are definitely not bassy earphones, bassheads will be disappointed.
  
 For me these earphones are really big… no, HUGE step above from Rock Zircon. Zircons (on the same source) make the sound very 'average', they dropping a lot of details and loosing air from the sound. Comparing **** 4in1 vs Rock Zircon I would call Senfers as 'full bodied' sound, and Zircons going to be 'very simple'.
  
 You'll be really excited by the sound of 4in1 and it will force you to re-listening for the whole of your music collection. _A lot of new discovering from old and familiar songs! _
  
 You will even discover the differences in 'mixing' work: it's really easy to differentiate the cheap 'made in the bedroom' mix from really good mix made on big console with big amount of gear done by very experienced sound engineer. They are so good so I start to listen even stupid pop music hits, and some of them sound so really 'tasty', sometimes even pop music made with big efforts.
  
 Just trust me - they sound like big headphones. I can even compare them with ATH-M50. I think M50 sound is close to 'analytical', **** 4in1 has more emotional sound, but anyway both of them stay on the same level of sound quality. Just one month ago I wouldn't trust anyone who claim 'IEMs could be able to sound like a big over-the-ears headphones'.
  
 I feel like **** 4in1 will be 'The End of the Game' for me.


----------



## purplesun

1clearhead said:


> It does well with both and sounds great and transparent from either, but a good quality DAC and/or AMP sounds amazing!


 
  
 Yes, agree that 4in1 is revealing and transparent.
  
 Dug up an old StyleAudio DAC (16kbit/48khz); that was quite muddled & somewhat compressed with 4in1. Plugged into my Galaxy Alpha phone, 4in1 sounded reasonably capable but with lack of presence. Into Fiio E10K DAC, it was powerful with balanced lows/highs but narrow soundstage. Lastly, a breeze audio clone of Cozoy Aegis (BravoHD drivers) DAC, the staging grew dramatically; dripping with power everywhere but hiss/interference was also amplified to reveal the terrible SNR on it.
  
 For a $20-$30 IEM, it's incredibly analytical for silly money. I can only imagine what it would be like to plug it into more capable sources.


----------



## Bentox

DGNZ: Very nice - agree with much of what you mentioned! And I haven't even had the chance to break them in a bit really.
 What you say really mirrors my initial impressions I sent to a friend of mine:
  
 "1) They are a bit V shaped, in that I want the mids warmer / fuller.
 2) Low end goes deep and has a fast response.
 3) High end is a touch strident.
 4) Details and clarity are fantastic.
 5) Instrument separation is fantastic.
 6) Soundstage has a very good width and adequate depth (P1's spoil me for that unearthly 3D).
 7) Frequency separation is really nice... they aren't stepping on each other (spec. lows and mids)."
  
 That said, after listening for a couple hours, then switching to the P1's... the P1's were like warm silk in comparison, still retaining better detail and space. The P1's don't have the low end of the 4in1's, but I don't really miss it either. Still, the 4in1's are quite good for the price and I certainly don't regret buying them - will definitely keep using them in the weeks and months ahead, I'm sure.


----------



## DGNZ

What are these 'P1's'? Are you able to write the full name?


----------



## Bentox

dgnz said:


> What are these 'P1's'? Are you able to write the full name?


 

 Sorry - " MEE Pinnacle P1 "


----------



## DGNZ

Ha-ha, the price is about $200. Well, they MUST sound at least twice better than 4in1 ($30)!!!!


----------



## thesheik137

Has anyone been able to compare the **** 4in1 to the KZ ZS3? Mainly fit & sound wise.


----------



## Bentox

dgnz said:


> Ha-ha, the price is about $200. Well, they MUST sound at least twice better than 4in1 ($30)!!!!


 

 That's never a guarantee, for sure! For instance, the Simgot EN700's cost 3x what the 4in1's do and sound 10x worse


----------



## robervaul

New Ear Tips KZ. <3


----------



## Saoshyant

4 in 1 is $30?  I thought they were around $40 or so...  maybe I should give them a try after this much love they're getting.


----------



## DGNZ

You can buy them for $25 if already have a MMCX cable. 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-****-4in1-Hybrid-Earphone-In-Ear-Headphones-Multi-unit-DIY-Earphones-With-MMCX-interface/32705148688.html


----------



## Bentox

saoshyant said:


> 4 in 1 is $30?  I thought they were around $40 or so...  maybe I should give them a try after this much love they're getting.


 

 Mine with cable were $33 shipped. Sooo... yep!


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm not a fan of any MMCX cable I have, so I'd probably get the silver with cable.  I don't really need another IEM, and I must admit part of me is curious about the Leasic X8, but as it's a brand I'm completely unaware of, not sure I want to spend $120 entirely blind.


----------



## kimD

robervaul said:


> New Ear Tips KZ. <3




Nowadays China so advance.
1. Cheap & better quality
2. Still cheap 
3. Cheap 
4. Don't think and buy
5. Buy buy buy


----------



## mochill

JiangHai DT86 5BA Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphones with MMCX Silver-plated Detachable Cable
 http://s.aliexpress.com/BZ7rmYna 
(from AliExpress Android)
http://penonaudio.com/JiangHai-DT86

You guys should check these bad boys out, cable feels top notch. Looks like the crystal audio 650 dollar cable, sound is clear clean open, vocal are front and center, very detailed


----------



## nhlean96

scizzro said:


> It doesn't make sense that a $99 dollar product is sold that cheaply, is it a knockoff?


 
 No, it's authentic but not retail package, it's a bulk package version of XE800, because the metal rotatable nozzle can tell it's authentic. I can say it's the same as those $25 XE800 which have been reviewed recently.
 $99 is too much for this IEMs, you can find the retail is sold at China for just 299 RMB ~ $60


----------



## 1clearhead

kvad said:


> Thank you 1clearhead! Think I might just go with the cheaper one. Is the microphonics from the black/blue bad, or just normal?


 
  
 It's not really that bad. I'm constantly using both and it doesn't distract me at all compared to many cheapos that just irks me to death.


kimd said:


> Nowadays China so advance.
> 1. Cheap & better quality
> 2. Still cheap
> 3. Cheap
> ...


 
 Haha! I couldn't have said it any better!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


muskyhunter said:


> thanks. i got a good deal on the black cable and ordered 2. can't wait to get it..*only thing i hate abt china shipping*. wish it were like japan ems, $10-$15 and get it in 3 days.


 
  
 Maybe checking for weapons of mass distruction before calling it safe to ship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





trespasser2 said:


> Not bad IMO, try the blue one and if you find it below average (which I think you won´t) you can buy a better one later


 
  
 +1 The beauty of replacable cables.
  


dgnz said:


> ....."I feel like **** 4in1 will be 'The End of the Game' for me."


 
  
 But, once your a member of "head-fi" you'll realize "there's no end". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....there's no turning back now!


----------



## FullCircle

Interesting style
  
  
 (sorry guys, posted in the wrong thread) enjoy the music  )


----------



## DGNZ

1clearhead said:


> But, once your a member of "head-fi" you'll realize "there's no end".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Tshhhhh! Do tell it to my wife


----------



## kimD

dgnz said:


> Tshhhhh! Do tell it to my wife




Yes you're right, tell her and ask her here is a good place to invest more IEMs too


----------



## Townyj

mochill said:


> JiangHai DT86 5BA Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphones with MMCX Silver-plated Detachable Cable
> http://s.aliexpress.com/BZ7rmYna
> (from AliExpress Android)
> http://penonaudio.com/JiangHai-DT86
> ...




What have you compared them to?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Has anyone here tried these before? If so, how do they sound?
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.2.E5mL7e&scm=1007.10152.33975.0p0&id=536988560292&pvid=0357284b-9a00-4bc0-a0eb-b6fab0ae3d20


----------



## DGNZ

Hey guys, have anybody seen the MMCX cable which has look-n-feel like Rock Zircon or Piston 3? I have ordered 4in1 with black cable which is good, but for me cable from Zircon is just more convinient. I've seen a lot of MMCX options on Ali but didn't find anything like Piston 3 or Zircon.


----------



## crabdog

dgnz said:


> Hey guys, have anybody seen the MMCX cable which has look-n-feel like Rock Zircon or Piston 3? I have ordered 4in1 with black cable which is good, but for me cable from Zircon is just more convinient. I've seen a lot of MMCX options on Ali but didn't find anything like Piston 3 or Zircon.


 
 I agree the Zircon cable is excellent, although a little on the thin side.


----------



## Gosod

audionewbi3 said:


> Has anyone here tried these before? If so, how do they sound?
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.2.E5mL7e&scm=1007.10152.33975.0p0&id=536988560292&pvid=0357284b-9a00-4bc0-a0eb-b6fab0ae3d20


 
I would also like to know about it.maybe the seller knows it?


----------



## Zackio

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I would also like to know about it.maybe the seller knows it?[/COLOR]




I just got the VSD1s and they sound awesome! They have their high peaks but over all really good and doesnt have bass which i dont really care since i'm not a bass head. Been using them with premium spotify and iphone 5c. 

Would the VSD3s be a upgrade of the VSD1s?


----------



## nhlean96

zackio said:


> I just got the VSD1s and they sound awesome! They have their high peaks but over all really good and doesnt have bass which i dont really care since i'm not a bass head. Been using them with premium spotify and iphone 5c.
> 
> Would the VSD3s be a upgrade of the VSD1s?


 
 Get the XE800 instead, it'll be a huge step from your VSD1S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're very cheap atm, just $18 - $25


----------



## Zackio

nhlean96 said:


> Get the XE800 instead, it'll be a huge step from your VSD1S   They're very cheap atm, just $18 - $25




I ordered them last week, so they are on their way


----------



## fabioyamauti

I've listened to some chinese IEMs and so far the best for me is the **** UEs. These IEMs sound INCREDIBLE. The bass is tight, not muddy, moderated. The treble is smooth, not analytical, cristal clear. And the midrange is the best part, it's airy, elevated, clear, smooth, natural. The vocals are fantastic, not inside your head but around your ears. I strongly recommend the **** UEs.


----------



## bartzky

I'm thinking of buying a Topping NX2 or something similar below 100$. Priority number 1 is nearly no hiss or hum with sensitive IEMs. Does somebody know if the NX2 meets this criterion? What about SMSL M2 or Idol?


----------



## nhlean96

fabioyamauti said:


> I've listened to some chinese IEMs and so far the best for me is the **** UEs. These IEMs sound INCREDIBLE. The bass is tight, not muddy, moderated. The treble is smooth, not analytical, cristal clear. And the midrange is the best part, it's airy, elevated, clear, smooth, natural. The vocals are fantastic, not inside your head but around your ears. I strongly recommend the **** UEs.


 
 So much hype for the **** team, still waiting for my **** 4in1, hope it worths the hype


----------



## audio123

if u have the budget to spare, get the a91, Fidue Sirius and you can forget almost every other chinese iems.
 its the king of chinese iem.
  


midfimoney said:


> So I've had the Sirius for about a month now. I must say these IEMs are disrupting my ecosystem :/ They have me wanting to completely restructure my collection from top to bottom. While I love them both, I prefer the Sirius over my Oppo PM-2 and Audeze Sine. I prefer them over every set of cans I've heard for that matter. I also prefer them over IEM I've ever heard. I really like my Jupiter but next to the Sirius it simply does not sound or look like a $900 product. I'm now looking at the Focal Elear just so I can have a set cans that can outshine the Sirius. There's a lot of hype behind them but I'm not sure my goal can be attained for less than $1K.
> 
> I'm not a reviewer but this is a 5-star product, hands down. You like treble? It's there! You like mids? They're there! You like Bass? It's there! You like balance? It's there! You like space? It's there! You like detail? It's there! They've really checked all the blocks without going too far to the right or left on anything. Wow!


 
 cheers! help u guys to save $ in the long run


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> if u have the budget to spare, get the a91, Fidue Sirius and you can forget almost every other chinese iems.
> its the king of chinese iem.
> 
> cheers! help u guys to save $ in the long run


 





 I'd bet the Shockwave 3 will MORE than hang with it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> I'd bet the Shockwave 3 will MORE than hang with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i have tried the sw3 and imo it is *no* way near sirius level.
  
 the top reviewers have compared sirius with the likes of andromeda, earsonics sem9, k10u, es60
  
 cheers!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Fit is great but I don`t like BK50 mic. Did some tip-rolling and seems that norrower bore tips don`t help to get extra clarity. Only tips that helped with that and made BK50 more neutral were Philips UE large bore tips. Another good tip choice would be blue core /dark grey skirt CX300 replacement tips sold on eBay and AE but improvement over stock tips is little.
> ...


 
 After some burn-in time, seems that BK50 hasn`t changed noticeably and I still think Philips UE tips are basically only tips that work with them (makes BK50 more clearer and neutral).
 They are pretty great for the money but unfortunately (or not) I can`t see reason why I would choose them over **** 4in1. I mean, I`m also littlebit towards to smoother/warmer signature but BK50 is just little too much "mellow" and "relaxed" and just can`t match the details(microdetails) that 4in1 offer.
  
 Quote:


nhlean96 said:


> forcemajeure said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone confirm that the **** 4in1 are the same as the **** UEs
> ...


 
 Wondering also about theur difference. 4in1 DD is quite (almost totally) covered/closed with nozzle and BA, so I wonder if UES have more "revealed" DD through nozzle and how much it could affect the resulting sound.
 Quote:


smy1 said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Might be able to talk a seller down a little bit for the TK13, get it closer to $80
> ...


 
 From the little time I heard TK13 (TO12)... I have to say 4in1 impressed me much more and seem to be better balanced (for my ears and gear). They say that TK13 highs will settle down little after longer "burn-in" but I still think TK13 has little too "bright" and "artificial" highs.
 Quote:


alex cy said:


> nhlean96 said:
> 
> 
> > All ****'s Hybrid have good detail, probably thanks to the Knowles 30042 BA.
> ...


 
 I kind of accidentally "opened" up my 4in1 and I can confirm that these have legit etched Knowles 30042 BA in them!






kimd said:


> Wanna see real, **** 4in1 was here


 
 Same looking BA in mine.
 Quote:


podster said:


> smy1 said:
> 
> 
> > they ship to US right and they are better then the 4 in 1?
> ...


 
 I have quite sensitive hearing about highs and can not find any sibilance with 4in1 nor do I think of them as "bright" sounding IEM (using with spiral dot tips).
 Quote:


toddy0191 said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > Please get both..
> ...


 
 Though I`m very very pleased with 4in1... I`m still tempted to try XE800.
 Quote:


1clearhead said:


> Listening to my 4in1's right now and I can't understand how they sound so coherent with so much depth, sound staging, sub-bass all the way up to the incredible clarity that only gets more engaging and addictive. I kid you not! I can't even hear the dead-zone, or dead-spot between the dynamic drivers and the BA armatures! They are really, AND I MEAN REALLY well matched for such a low price!
> 
> If **** decides to make a newer version of the 4in1's with 3-way tuning nozzles, *they would be epic hybrids!*


 
 I`m starting to get to the same point with my "burn-in" on 4in1 and listening time. They sound very coherent (with spiral dot tips and Tennmak SPOFC upgrade cable)!
 Quote:


dgnz said:


> Well, after burning them for the whole night I've tried them once again. Well, now it's better, but why trebles are so harsh? Yes, trebles sounds way too bright, at least for me. _NOTE: They are going to be softer in a while, but anyway still too bright (maybe I'm just very sensitive for trebles)_. But I've used a little trick to solve that issue (will post it later). Well, now they sound almost perfect for me and I guess there was no lie in all previous reviews.
> 
> **** 4in1 are very responsive for the quality of your source (DAC \ AMP). Yes, you will immediately feel the quality of your DAP device. You guess 4in1 is not so good for you? OK, try to replace your DAP first.
> 
> ...


 
 Almost totally agree about Your impressions but I couldn`t call them any way bright and I`m also sensitive to trebles. Try Your 4in1 with JVC Spiral Dot tips + different cable (I`m using spiral dot tips and Tennmak SPOFC upgrade cable from OOTB when I got them).
 Quote:


fabioyamauti said:


> I've listened to some chinese IEMs and so far the best for me is the **** UEs. These IEMs sound INCREDIBLE. The bass is tight, not muddy, moderated. The treble is smooth, not analytical, cristal clear. And the midrange is the best part, it's airy, elevated, clear, smooth, natural. The vocals are fantastic, not inside your head but around your ears. I strongly recommend the **** UEs.


 
 Damn! That impression leaves me scratching my head if I should get UES next to my 4in1 too -.-
  
  
 In the end... despite **** 4in1 not having so "holographic" soundstage and frontal depth (but still very good and pleasing enough though), I think 4in1 (or UES) could be my "end-game IEM" also. Just... there is almost nothing to wish to be better and to whine about when listening to **** 4in1. For ~30$ ? Seriously amazing offer! Get `em while they make `em !


----------



## crabdog

@CoiL I agree with you. There is something special about the 4in1. 
  
 I'm also very tempted now to grab the UEs as well - or just another 4in1 in black color.


----------



## nhlean96

Well, I hope **** will not change the components of the 4 in 1 or UEs as we've seen in many cheap brand, it's a kind of hit and run strategy.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> @CoiL I agree with you. There is something special about the 4in1.
> 
> I'm also very tempted now to grab the UEs as well - or just another 4in1 in black color.


 

 latest update for u crabdog: lz a2s works well with my Cayin N5 + Cayin C5 with a 24awg, pure 40 silver 5N OCC 4 core interconnect and spinfit tips on the lza2s
  
 tricky iem to find a setup for it


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> @CoiL I agree with you. There is something special about the 4in1.
> 
> I'm also very tempted now to grab the UEs as well - or just another 4in1 in black color.


 
 Try them also with Tennmak upgrade cable since I find it quite "perfect" match for **** 4in1 ( http://bit.ly/2bSukKr ) and get also JVC Spiral Dot tips if You don`t have yet 
  
 I`m probably getting UES as my last cheap chinese IEM since if they are "worse" than 4in1, then I`m totally happy with my silver **** 4in1 + JVC Spiral Dot tips + Tennmak upgrade cable setup ;P 
  
 Might even get one extra pair 4in1 as backup for "black days". But before that doing some mods for BK50 and not-yet ordered UES.


----------



## fabioyamauti

> Damn! That impression leaves me scratching my head if I should get UES next to my 4in1 too -.-


 
  
 I've tested Rock Zircon (terrible sound, too much bass), Boarseman CX98 (almost no bass, too analytical, fatiguing), Fidue A65 (well balanced, great bass, midrange and treble), Shozy Zero (too smooth, well balanced), KZ ATE S (great IEM for the price), 1more triple driver (very nice but the mids are too recessed for me) and **** UEs (my favorite).
 I also bought the **** DT2 but it didn't arrive yet. Does anyone know if the DT2 has a Knowles armature driver?


----------



## yangian

I believe many  misunderstanding here. I only want to share my experience, it's my oponion only.
 1. Personal predefence is the most important. So without specify what kinds of music you are used to listen to, without specify your preferd sound signature, there is no meaning to talk about which one is better than another one in the similar tier.
 2. Technically better does not mean sounding better. Like HD600, technically, it's not superior, but it's a all the time favorite phones for so many people.
 3. Objectively, a famous brand should be better than a small company, especially DIY products. I know Sirius use computer simulation to design the cavity to optimize the sound. For those DIY and small companoes, They cannot do that. Basically, they only try to adjust the frequency response by many times experientment. They may have good frequency response, but not the soundstage or sound signature, like LZ A2 which I heard. Havi is wise, since they use IE80's cavity, to give them more opportunity to get a better soundstage.
  
  
  
 Quote:


audio123 said:


> if u have the budget to spare, get the a91, Fidue Sirius and you can forget almost every other chinese iems.
> its the king of chinese iem.
> 
> cheers! help u guys to save $ in the long run


 
  


twinacstacks said:


> I'd bet the Shockwave 3 will MORE than hang with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


audio123 said:


> i have tried the sw3 and imo it is *no* way near sirius level.
> 
> the top reviewers have compared sirius with the likes of andromeda, earsonics sem9, k10u, es60
> 
> cheers!


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> latest update for u crabdog: lz a2s works well with my Cayin N5 + Cayin C5 with a 24awg, pure 40 silver 5N OCC 4 core interconnect and spinfit tips on the lza2s
> 
> tricky iem to find a setup for it



Thanks but my L2s are in the drawer and they will stay there until I give them away. Horrible things (for me) and I have no intention to try every Frankenstein combination until I find one that sounds decent.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > latest update for u crabdog: lz a2s works well with my Cayin N5 + Cayin C5 with a 24awg, pure 40 silver 5N OCC 4 core interconnect and spinfit tips on the lza2s
> ...


 
 LOL, that`s tricky setup indeed. I`m probably selling my A2S since thay are not for my taste.


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> LOL, that`s tricky setup indeed. I`m probably selling my A2S since thay are not for my taste.


 
  
 extremely tricky Coil i had to try copper, hybrid(copper+silver), silver interconnect and different amps/daps pairing to reach the best synergy.
 for me, i feel a good iem should be versatile.
 cheers!


----------



## smy1

fabioyamauti said:


> I've tested Rock Zircon (terrible sound, too much bass), Boarseman CX98 (almost no bass, too analytical, fatiguing), Fidue A65 (well balanced, great bass, midrange and treble), Shozy Zero (too smooth, well balanced), KZ ATE S (great IEM for the price), 1more triple driver (very nice but the mids are too recessed for me) and **** UEs (my favorite).
> I also bought the **** DT2 but it didn't arrive yet. Does anyone know if the DT2 has a Knowles armature driver?




I think my rock sports ( basically the same thing) is one of the best headphones I listen to they beat my vsd3s QB3 and kinda like them more then my im03. They sound nice with great bass great clarity and wide soundstage.


----------



## smy1

crabdog said:


> Thanks but my L2s are in the drawer and they will stay there until I give them away. Horrible things (for me) and I have no intention to try every Frankenstein combination until I find one that sounds decent.




You can always give them to me


----------



## audio123

right now i firmly believe as long as you can find the right setup for an iem, it will be good.
 but a very bad iem will always stay bad!


----------



## audio123

hopefully this will sound good as the review @Baycode wrote.
 my set will arrive in a couple of days.
 this is the Dawnwood GT36


----------



## TwinACStacks

Twisters review suggests that although it is a flagship iem, it is NOT leaps and bounds better than the previous flagship the A83 which the SW3 trounces IMHO.

In that price range it would have to be stellar on the order of Nobles, for me to pop for it.
 TWIN


----------



## kalo86

smy1 said:


> I think my rock sports ( basically the same thing) is one of the best headphones I listen to they beat my vsd3s QB3 and kinda like them more then my im03. They sound nice with great bass great clarity and wide soundstage.




I can say the same thing. Rock Zircon is an amazing iem, I doubt that they could be replaced by a new iem with the same quality/cost ratio. I hope that the new **** 4in1 will be better than the Zircon, I should get the package soon.


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> Twisters review suggests that although it is a flagship iem, it is NOT leaps and bounds better than the previous flagship the A83 which the SW3 trounces IMHO.
> 
> In that price range it would have to be stellar on the order of Nobles, for me to pop for it.
> TWIN


 

 a83 is no match for sirius imho. no disrespect to alex as he is my favourite reviewer.
 a91 > sw3


----------



## TwinACStacks

And well it should be for $9 hundie. But, is price equal to performance, or is the law of diminishing returns in effect?

 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Twisters review suggests that although it is a flagship iem, it is NOT leaps and bounds better than the previous flagship the A83 which the SW3 trounces IMHO.
> 
> In that price range it would have to be stellar on the order of Nobles, for me to pop for it.
> TWIN


 
  
 As I said, most of time, it's personal preference. Yes, I CANNOT agree those people who always make opinionated judgments. It's a bad habit!


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> a83 is no match for sirius imho. no disrespect to alex as he is my favourite reviewer.
> a91 > sw3


 
  
 I would suggest you'd better use IMO or IMHO in the future.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> I would suggest you'd better use IMO or IMHO in the future.


 

 i concur with u imo


----------



## audio123

http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-i5/reviews/16739
  
 this is an accurate review of the cayin i5 by @cleg


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> i concur with u imo


 
  
 Before, I was kind of basshead and prefer warm sound. Now I like neutral and bright sound. Even IE800 is technically better than M200, I prefer M200 than IE800 since M200 is more neutral and brighter. So I realized how important of personal reference!
 I mianly listen to symphony/large work orchestra. I care soundstage more than frequency response. I like the sound signature and freqiency response of ED9, but I cannot accept it congested and flat soundstage. So spedify your music genre is also important.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Before, I was kind of basshead and prefer warm sound. Now I like neutral and bright sound. Even IE800 is technically better than M200, I prefer M200 than IE800 since M200 is more neutral and brighter. So I realized how important of personal reference!
> I mianly listen to symphony/large work orchestra. I care soundstage more than frequency response. I like the sound signature and freqiency response of ED9, but I cannot accept it congested and flat soundstage. So spedify your music genre is also important.


 

 you have changed taste imo.


----------



## Lurk650

CoiL, TK13 and bright don't belong in the same sentence IMO. Only MM I've heard and consider bright is the SW3.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> @CoiL, TK13 and bright don't belong in the same sentence IMO. Only MM I've heard and consider bright is the SW3.


 

 u r right tk13 is balanced IMO. again it depends what dap u r using IMO.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> u r right tk13 is balanced IMO. again it depends what dap u r using IMO.




Are you grabbing one of the Trinity Audio IEMs? PM4, 6 or Hunter


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Are you grabbing one of the Trinity Audio IEMs? PM4, 6 or Hunter


 

 i have gotten pm4 and pm6.
 hunter on consideration but very likely.
 vyrus wow me so I am excited to see what trinity audio can come up with.
 they have atlas v2 soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so allocate your budget for it!
 thanks to @Bobtrinity and the team.
 genius engineering for iems!


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> you have changed taste imo.


 
  
 Yes. I did.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then I realized my judgment is in a large extent based on my personal preference.


----------



## smy1

Just received my zs3 I got to say WOW massive soundstage and can't wait for my vyrus to arrive tmrw.


----------



## Gosod

zackio said:


> I just got the VSD1s and they sound awesome! They have their high peaks but over all really good and doesnt have bass which i dont really care since i'm not a bass head. Been using them with premium spotify and iphone 5c.
> 
> Would the VSD3s be a upgrade of the VSD1s?


 
 no.


----------



## carltonh

This sucks. So my banned D2 IEM had a minor defect of buzzing on one side, and my **** UES had a defect of cutting out on one side. So I sent them back to the seller 2 months ago... and tracking just claims it's been sitting in Chicago going nowhere for 2 months. So now I'm out $200 worth of good IEMs. The banned seller won't do anything unless he receives them back. Note that these were both reported as bad right away.  However, I only sent one side of each IEM back, keeping the good side. For curiosity, I matched the banned IEM and UES, one on each side of an MMCX cable, and in volume and tonal balance...they actually match pretty well with the right tips on each. Soundstage is...unique, but not horrible at all.


----------



## base08

Once you get deeper into the hobby you start to get curious behind these Chinese makers and companies... 

Being on the spotlight recently **** is one of those... Who are they? Anyone has any background on them?


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> i have gotten pm4 and pm6.
> hunter on consideration but very likely.
> vyrus wow me so I am excited to see what trinity audio can come up with.
> they have atlas v2 soon
> ...


 

 You've gotten the PM6?


----------



## Vishal

Has anybody ordered the super dolphin 6 drivers..? 
Or if anyone knows the taobao link of them so that I can read reviews..?


----------



## kerulberul

does anyone have a taobao link for the **** UES or can i only get them at aliexpress?


----------



## notamethlab

Not Chinese but it is Japanese. The Ocharaku Co-Dunguri. Ocharaku has had my interest for quite a while but the prices have kept me away. With the introduction of this model I'm very VERY close to pulling thr trigger. Figured I'd share these with you guys: 

http://www.trdsn.com/eng/product_codonguri.html




Edit: Also there is a review on them here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ocharaku-co-donguri-iem/reviews/16745. What peaked my interest is the way the soundstage was described, I was thinking maybe the Co-Dunguri could be better than the Havi B3??


----------



## romeyp

I placed an order for a pair of the 6BA version last week from aliexpress.
I'm patiently waiting for them to arrive. 
They have not left to origin country yet.
I haven't seen any other reviews of them yet, so I decided to take a chance.
Hope they sound good.



audionewbi3 said:


> Has anyone here tried these before? If so, how do they sound?
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.2.E5mL7e&scm=1007.10152.33975.0p0&id=536988560292&pvid=0357284b-9a00-4bc0-a0eb-b6fab0ae3d20


----------



## audio123

notamethlab said:


> Not Chinese but it is Japanese. The Ocharaku Co-Dunguri. Ocharaku has had my interest for quite a while but the prices have kept me away. With the introduction of this model I'm very VERY close to pulling thr trigger. Figured I'd share these with you guys:
> 
> http://www.trdsn.com/eng/product_codonguri.html
> 
> ...


that review is hyped. FUYU feels the same too.
I have both b3 and shizuku.b3 has wider ss


----------



## notamethlab

audio123 said:


> that review is hyped. FUYU feels the same too.
> I have both b3 and shizuku.b3 has wider ss




Thanks for your input I was beginning to regret my purchase of my B3's.


----------



## mochill

townyj said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > JiangHai DT86 5BA Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphones with MMCX Silver-plated Detachable Cable
> ...


my whole list on my profile


----------



## AudioNewbi3

romeyp said:


> I placed an order for a pair of the 6BA version last week from aliexpress.
> I'm patiently waiting for them to arrive.
> They have not left to origin country yet.
> I haven't seen any other reviews of them yet, so I decided to take a chance.
> Hope they sound good.


 
 Ah I see I see. Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

romeyp said:


> I placed an order for a pair of the 6BA version last week from aliexpress.
> I'm patiently waiting for them to arrive.
> They have not left to origin country yet.
> I haven't seen any other reviews of them yet, so I decided to take a chance.
> Hope they sound good.


I ordered the Super audio 6 from the same seller(the maker), about 3 weeks ago, and not yet shipped! The person that I communicated with(I suppose he's the one who makes the phone, told me he injured his hand!). From my understanding, these DIY stuff could take more than a month to ship when the order is rising, looking at the seller's order, he has quite a bit to work on!


----------



## audio123

notamethlab said:


> Thanks for your input I was beginning to regret my purchase of my B3's.


 

 the b3 is good. don't regret. try b3 with the ak380, it scales well


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> @CoiL, TK13 and bright don't belong in the same sentence IMO. Only MM I've heard and consider bright is the SW3.


 
 Well as I said I had short time with them and as whole sound signature TK13 isn`t bright sounding IEM. If You read again what I said, then it was only about highs portion:
 "I still think TK13 has little too "bright" and "artificial" highs."
 Anyway, I personally think 4in1 > TK13 in every aspect from the short time I listened to it. I don`t regret not buying TK13. But I regret buying LZ A2S. BK50 is close to what I was expecting from A2S. 
  
 My current top recommendations in 30-40$ range are BK50 (for highs-sensitive ppl and smooth "tubey"sound lovers) and **** 4in1 which is only IEM I would call "hit-and-run IEM" out of all those cheapo chinese IEMs.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Well as I said I had short time with them and as whole sound signature TK13 isn`t bright sounding IEM. If You read again what I said, then it was only about highs portion:
> "I still think TK13 has little too "bright" and "artificial" highs."
> Anyway, I personally think 4in1 > TK13 in every aspect from the short time I listened to it. I don`t regret not buying TK13. But I regret buying LZ A2S. BK50 is close to what I was expecting from A2S.
> 
> My current top recommendations in 30-40$ range are BK50 (for highs-sensitive ppl and smooth "tubey"sound lovers) and **** 4in1 which is only IEM I would call "hit-and-run IEM" out of all those cheapo chinese IEMs.




Less than 150 hrs the TK13 can be a bit underwhelming. Waiting on Twins opinion since he has both


----------



## legitimmy

Hey guys! Ive been lurking in this thread for a while now and you got me really hyped about the **** 4in1!
  
 I've found this MMCX bluetooth cable that can make them wireless,
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Poyatu-Replacement-Wireless-Cable-for-Shure-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535-Earphones-Bluetooth-Cable-With-Microphone-MMCX/32720622295.html
  
 what are your thoughts on this? do you think it will hurt the performance/quality of the sound by any means? its really hard for me to go back to wired iems....
  
 cheers!


----------



## romeyp

mltkshhbt said:


> I ordered the Super audio 6 from the same seller(the maker), about 3 weeks ago, and not yet shipped! The person that I communicated with(I suppose he's the one who makes the phone, told me he injured his hand!). From my understanding, these DIY stuff could take more than a month to ship when the order is rising, looking at the seller's order, he has quite a bit to work on!




Thanks for the information. That's one of the things I was worried about with this being my first purchase on AE.
Oddly enough I also ordered the Tennmak Pro on the same day 8/24 and I can see they are already in San Francisco awaiting pick up by USPS. 
The others just started showing as moving within the origin country.
Hopefully they sound good and I don't regret my purchase, but I will continue to monitor the delivery time, and keep it in mind should I purchase from them again.
I hope yours arrive for your enjoyment soon.
Let me know what you think when you get them.


----------



## Podster

notamethlab said:


> Thanks for your input I was beginning to regret my purchase of my B3's.




B3 just needs some juice, they are power hungry little devils but given enough they can hang with iem's 3 times their price IMHO


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

*@Romeyp*
Judging by some buyer's info, they will only start the fabrication when there is an order(at least on certain items). If the back order is piled up, your order will have to follow the queue.


----------



## romeyp

mltkshhbt said:


> *@Romeyp*
> Judging by some buyer's info, they will only start the fabrication when there is an order(at least on certain items). If the back order is piled up, your order will have to follow the queue.


 
 Yes, I was aware of the fabrication on demand information within the ad for the iems.
 ​My order now has a tracking number as of yesterday 8/31/16, with a status of "posting".
 I'm not sure what that means, but hopefully it gets to moving soon.
 I'm really looking forward to trying them out.
  
 Thanks, and happy listening.


----------



## ChickenButcher

Just received the **** 4in1 today in the mail.... they certainly live up to the hype!
  
 I don't know whether it's my source or not (LG V10, high gain mode, poweramp alpha), they sound even more "3D" than my Pinnacle P1....
  
 Also, for those that are wondering, they *do not* sound the same as the **** UEs. While the **** UEs also sound good, their sound is more similar to the hlsx 808 (unmodded). The 4in1 is clearly a league above!


----------



## crabdog

chickenbutcher said:


> Just received the **** 4in1 today in the mail.... they certainly live up to the hype!
> 
> I don't know whether it's my source or not (LG V10, high gain mode, poweramp alpha), they sound even more "3D" than my Pinnacle P1....
> 
> Also, for those that are wondering, they *do not* sound the same as the **** UEs. While the **** UEs also sound good, their sound is more similar to the hlsx 808 (unmodded). The 4in1 is clearly a league above!


 
 Thanks for letting us know. I was about to jump on the UEs but maybe now I'll get another 4in1 for backup


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I was about to jump on the UEs but maybe now I'll get another 4in1 for backup


 

 I concur with the Butcher, I have the 4in1 is a much better iem than the UE's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 IMHO the 4in1 is to **** what the new KZ ZS3 is to KZ ZS line up, a big leap forward


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Well as I said I had short time with them and as whole sound signature TK13 isn`t bright sounding IEM. If You read again what I said, then it was only about highs portion:
> ...


 
 Hmmm... I believe those TK13 had less than 150h on them but I really doubt they change SO much. I`ve heard BA changing before but TK13 treble to me was just sounding also littlebit "artificial" not just bright. Well, who knows but even if I exclude that treble nuance out of "comparison", I still think 4in1 coherence and SQ is better, JMSHO. 


chickenbutcher said:


> Just received the **** 4in1 today in the mail.... they certainly live up to the hype!
> 
> I don't know whether it's my source or not (LG V10, high gain mode, poweramp alpha), they sound even more "3D" than my Pinnacle P1....
> 
> Also, for those that are wondering, they *do not* sound the same as the **** UEs. While the **** UEs also sound good, their sound is more similar to the hlsx 808 (unmodded). The 4in1 is clearly a league above!


 
 Are You sure that You have UES not just UE version? If You really have UES, then thanks, saving me some money and getting extra pair of 4in1.


----------



## ChickenButcher

coil said:


> Are You sure that You have UES not just UE version? If You really have UES, then thanks, saving me some money and getting extra pair of 4in1.


 
  
 Yup, I got the carbon fiber one which is only for the UEs!


----------



## kimD

chickenbutcher said:


> Yup, I got the carbon fiber one which is only for the UEs!




Please do compare them 4in1 vs Carbon fiber one


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> Please do compare them 4in1 vs Carbon fiber one


 
 Ooh, ooh let me take a shot KimD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Or


----------



## kimD

podster said:


> Ooh, ooh let me take a shot KimD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol :mad:


----------



## 1clearhead

chickenbutcher said:


> Just received the **** 4in1 today in the mail.... they certainly live up to the hype!
> 
> I don't know whether it's my source or not (LG V10, high gain mode, poweramp alpha), they sound even more "3D" than my Pinnacle P1....
> 
> Also, for those that are wondering, they *do not* sound the same as the **** UEs. While the **** UEs also sound good, their sound is more similar to the hlsx 808 (unmodded). The 4in1 is clearly a league above!


 

 OK, just slammed the breaks and won't buy the UES. Got to buy back-to-school accessories for my son anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......thanks, 'ChickenButcher'!


----------



## CoiL

chickenbutcher said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Are You sure that You have UES not just UE version? If You really have UES, then thanks, saving me some money and getting extra pair of 4in1.
> ...


 
 Now, please give more feedback about 4in1 vs. P1 ...do they compete or P1 is just "another level above".


----------



## yangian

chickenbutcher said:


> Just received the **** 4in1 today in the mail.... they certainly live up to the hype!
> 
> I don't know whether it's my source or not (LG V10, high gain mode, poweramp alpha), they sound even more "3D" than my Pinnacle P1....
> 
> Also, for those that are wondering, they *do not* sound the same as the **** UEs. While the **** UEs also sound good, their sound is more similar to the hlsx 808 (unmodded). The 4in1 is clearly a league above!


 
  
 It's better to compared on hifi gears.


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Now, please give more feedback about 4in1 vs. P1 ...do they compete or P1 is just "another level above".


 
  
 If it cannot best Havi, It's hard to believe it can best P1.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> If it cannot best Havi, It's hard to believe it can best P1.


 

 all the hype man


----------



## beedee

1clearhead said:


> OK, just slammed the breaks and won't buy the UES. Got to buy back-to-school accessories for my son anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just buy both and make your own comparison.  I read so much hype about how the Tennmak Pro was so great, but found out it wasn't for me.  Just $30 more bucks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## Lurk650

romeyp said:


> Thanks for the information. That's one of the things I was worried about with this being my first purchase on AE.
> Oddly enough I also ordered the Tennmak Pro on the same day 8/24 and I can see they are already in San Francisco awaiting pick up by USPS.
> The others just started showing as moving within the origin country.
> Hopefully they sound good and I don't regret my purchase, but I will continue to monitor the delivery time, and keep it in mind should I purchase from them again.
> ...




When I was in South City they would be delivered the day after sitting in SF customs. Now that I'm in San Jo it takes two days


----------



## audio123

beedee said:


> Just buy both and make your own comparison.  I read so much hype about how the Tennmak Pro was so great, but found out it wasn't for me.  Just $30 more bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 tenmak piano isnt good. i agree with you.


----------



## Saoshyant

While I enjoy the Piano, I'd sooner grab the Pai Audio DR1. It's a little more expensive, but I really like it.


----------



## 1clearhead

beedee said:


> Just buy both and make your own comparison.  I read so much hype about how the Tennmak Pro was so great, but found out it wasn't for me.  Just $30 more bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You red devil, you! .....I knew you were the voice inside my head!


----------



## romeyp

lurk650 said:


> When I was in South City they would be delivered the day after sitting in SF customs. Now that I'm in San Jo it takes two days


 
 ​I'm on the East Coast, so I'll have probably have to wait a bit longer than two days.
 But I still consider that to be good shipping time coming from China.


----------



## audio123

dont want to disappoint you guys but for those who wanna get the co donguri shizuku, its overly hyped.
 i have it myself and it is nowhere near 1:10 ratio as stated in the review. don't want you guys to waste money on a hyped iem.
 cheers.
 have been a victim of some hyped iems already.
  
 sources used to test the co donguri shizuku: AK380, QP1R, Cayin N5


----------



## smy1

Can anyone compare zs3 to LZ z03 and the 4 in 1


----------



## Lurk650

romeyp said:


> ​I'm on the East Coast, so I'll have probably have to wait a bit longer than two days.
> But I still consider that to be good shipping time coming from China.




Oh that's strange it went through SF. Though one my first AE orders came through NY. Now they come straight to SF


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> Oh that's strange it went through SF. Though one my first AE orders came through NY. Now they come straight to SF




Maybe SF is there backup incase NY has to much package.


----------



## draliko

This thread made me curiose about those asian brands, do you guys have any suggestion for a headphone (over the ear possibily) that could be nice for gaming (with included mic would be awesome, but not mandatory)? I tryed reading a bit of the topic but 2247 pages are a lot 
 Thanks again!


----------



## ChickenButcher

OK guys, I did a bit more listening, and the P1 does have a larger sound stage and slightly more detail as compared to the 4-in-1... only slightly though!
  
 Overall, their sound signature is pretty similar, with the P1 sounding a little bit warmer...yet, it takes very careful listening to really tell the difference
  
 On the other hand, the 4-in-1 is 1/4 of the price of P1 ($25 USD vs $199 USD)
  
 Of course, I am just a hobbyist and these are my early impressions, so take them with a grain of salt...


----------



## Alex3221

draliko said:


> This thread made me curiose about those asian brands, do you guys have any suggestion for a headphone (over the ear possibily) that could be nice for gaming (with included mic would be awesome, but not mandatory)? I tryed reading a bit of the topic but 2247 pages are a lot
> Thanks again!



Hyperx cloud core have detachable mic and are good for music too. You can find them on Aliexpress and Gearbest between $42-45


----------



## smy1

alex3221 said:


> Hyperx cloud core have detachable mic and are good for music too. You can find them on Aliexpress and Gearbest between $42-45




Those are basically rebranded Takstar pro 80 or Gemini hdr1000 ( basically the same thing )


----------



## smy1

alex3221 said:


> Hyperx cloud core have detachable mic and are good for music too. You can find them on Aliexpress and Gearbest between $42-45




Those are basically rebranded Takstar pro 80 or Gemini hsr100 ( basically the same thing )


----------



## Alex3221

smy1 said:


> Those are basically rebranded Takstar pro 80 or Gemini hsr100 ( basically the same thing )



+1 Takstar and gemini have better build quality but it cost twice or even triple on some sites and they haven't detachable mic.


----------



## slowpickr

chickenbutcher said:


> On the other hand, the 4-in-1 is 1/4 of the price of P1 ($25 USD vs $199 USD)
> 
> Of course, I am just a hobbyist and these are my early impressions, so take them with a grain of salt...


 
  
 Actually, the 4in1 is 1/8 of the price of the P1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ahmad313

Please somebody help me,  i wanna buy 4in1 but I am confused about the colour and cables option, 
 There are two colours black and silver so which one is looking more beautiful, 
 There are three cables option,  black, blue and silver,  which cable is the best, 
 What colour combinations looks beautiful ( iem shell and cable) ., thanks.


----------



## Muskyhunter

ahmad313 said:


> Please somebody help me,  i wanna buy 4in1 but I am confused about the colour and cables option,
> There are two colours black and silver so which one is looking more beautiful,
> There are three cables option,  black, blue and silver,  which cable is the best,
> What colour combinations looks beautiful ( iem shell and cable) ., thanks.


 
 i went with both colours with black cable.


----------



## ChickenButcher

Oh my, my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should go to bed!


slowpickr said:


> Actually, the 4in1 is 1/8 of the price of the P1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yangian

slowpickr said:


> Actually, the 4in1 is 1/8 of the price of the P1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ​
 I believe that's a main reason it has been hyped. I also ordered one. I'll compared with B3 later.


----------



## Ahmad313

muskyhunter said:


> i went with both colours with black cable.


 
 So it's mean that all cables have the same material just different colours.


----------



## Muskyhunter

ahmad313 said:


> So it's mean that all cables have the same material just different colours.


 
 One seller said a little better but didnt expand on what was different about them. Build quality the same? Same guage, same sound?
  
 Anther store said get the black... LOL
  
 I ordered two for just a few bucks more than one single silver cable version from HCK.


----------



## smy1

alex3221 said:


> +1 Takstar and gemini have better build quality but it cost twice or even triple on some sites and they haven't detachable mic.




I got my hsr1000 for $40 on Amazon long time ago.


----------



## Podster

muskyhunter said:


> i went with both colours with black cable.


 

 I just got those beautiful silver ones without cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Then ordered this sweet little Tingo  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.125.xis5Wl  which sounds excellent on the 4in1


----------



## Ewen

podster said:


> I just got those beautiful silver ones without cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Considering the price difference ( less than $4 ), getting it with the cable is a good option IMO.
  
 Someone gave a better deal on the Tingo ( $ 7.82 ):
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32689427775.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.416.0sea3J
  
 If somebody is looking for a ZS3, I saw it on GearBest for $10.42.


----------



## yangian

ewen said:


> Considering the price difference ( less than $4 ), getting it with the cable is a good option IMO.
> 
> Someone gave a better deal on the Tingo ( $ 7.82 ):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32689427775.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.416.0sea3J
> ...


 
  
 I got this cable. Excellent!


----------



## peter123

My take on the AAW Nebula One for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16756


----------



## paradoxology

smy1 said:


> I got my hsr1000 for $40 on Amazon long time ago.


 
 I got my HSR 1000 last year on eBay for around $45.00. It's a very good headphone and it's now running well over $100.00 last time I looked.


----------



## Ahmad313

Have somebody tried the LZ-A3 cable with 4in1, i have the lz-a3 cable but i don't know the lz cable is better than 4in1 stock cable and not.....


----------



## Podster

ahmad313 said:


> Have somebody tried the LZ-A3 cable with 4in1, i have the lz-a3 cable but i don't know the lz cable is better than 4in1 stock cable and not.....


 

 Not 100% sure but maybe it was Coil who had tried that cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or maybe recommended it! Someone did that I remember


----------



## Podster

ewen said:


> Considering the price difference ( less than $4 ), getting it with the cable is a good option IMO.
> 
> Someone gave a better deal on the Tingo ( $ 7.82 ):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32689427775.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.416.0sea3J
> ...


 

 You may very well be right Ewen, this Tingo cable sounds great with the 4in1 but it is very delicate from the Y-splitter to the ear! If you are rough on your cables I don't recommend this cable, I do have an LZ A3 cable coming and I'll update after I hear that one


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> You may very well be right Ewen, this Tingo cable sounds great with the 4in1 but it is v*ery delicate from the Y-splitter to the ear*! If you are rough on your cables I don't recommend this cable, I do have an LZ A3 cable coming and I'll update after I hear that one


 
  
 I can support this. With a light earphone it's fine, but something one the heavier side might be too much. I've been using them with the very light Rhapsodio Clipper and they pair perfectly. Aesthetics match up better than the stock cable as well, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> I can support this. With a light earphone it's fine, but something one the heavier side might be too much. I've been using them with the very light Rhapsodio Clipper and they pair perfectly. Aesthetics match up better than the stock cable as well, for whatever that's worth.


 

 well some consider the 4in1 very heavy but as you know I'm an over ear kind of guy which really helps in supporting the weight. It is a delicate cable but it is also a beautiful cable for the $


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> well some consider the 4in1 very heavy but as you know I'm an over ear kind of guy which really helps in supporting the weight. It is a delicate cable but *it is also a beautiful cable for the *$


 
  
 Wearing over ear would definitely help take the weight off. No doubt there. But yeah, this cable is sexy.


----------



## wastan

FWIW I'm on the East Coast and my stuff seems to come in via New York and I get it about a day after that.


----------



## wastan

smy1 said:


> Can anyone compare zs3 to LZ z03 and the 4 in 1


 
  
 My views are preliminary but the 4 and 1 is good step beyond the KZ ZS3. Level of detail and the quality of the bass is so far superior.


----------



## Brian Coffey

I would like a comparison between the **** 4 in 1 and the Trinity Vyrus.


----------



## bhazard

Here's a good impression of the 4 in 1's from a friend of mine who isn't on Head-Fi:
  
"So the hype surrounding the **** 4in1 is accurate. Got them a few hours ago, and they **** all over the LZ-A2, LZ-A3s, and (name redacted). To me, and this is my opinion, they hang around with the Pinnacle P1, but they beat the P1 in timbre and bass presence. P1 wins in soundstage, but they have better ss than either LZ IEM's and the E80. Some folks said it lacks imaging, but that's just not accurate. It has solid imaging. Not great, but most definitely above average. It's the timbre and the treble though. Very natural, and weighty without sibilance. That was the issue with the (name redacted). Weighty timbre, but hot treble. The sharpness ruining the 3D imaging and massive soundstage. 
 
These play in the same ball park as the DUNU DN-1000. Not the DN-2000J or the A83. The A83 murders the 4in1, but again is quite similar in details and SS to the Fidue A73. Bass depth and mid bass bump almost identical. The difference being the 4in1 is more airy and brighter than the A73, which has a darker tuning with less extended highs. That's not to say the highs of the 4in1 are strident. They are not. They are just shy of early roll off, so presenting nice natural timbre without sharpness. Now remember these are impression OOTB. Burn in in progress! 
 
If I were you, I'd invest the $25 it would cost you to buy a pair, because they are without a doubt the best budget earphones on the market. Let's say the best between $5 and $60. They are King."
 
So yes, I'm intrigued.


----------



## nhlean96

So the hype is TRUE ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Can't wait to hand on the 4in1, they arrived yesterday but I can't get it yet due to the National Day celebration


----------



## kimD

nhlean96 said:


> So the hype is TRUE ? :veryevil:
> 
> Can't wait to hand on the 4in1, they arrived yesterday but I can't get it yet due to the National Day celebration




From m'sia?
Good to know that


----------



## Saoshyant

Other than aesthetics, is the silver 4 in 1 the same as black? Unsure if the extra cost for silver with cable has a reason.

On another note, I wonder how long it'll take for an Asian planar IEM to surface.


----------



## nhlean96

kimd said:


> From m'sia?
> Good to know that


 
 I'm from VN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I mainly buy via taobao agent, so today is day off, I have to wait till next week.


----------



## boblauer

brian coffey said:


> I would like a comparison between the **** 4 in 1 and the Trinity Vyrus.


 
 Kinda different animals, the Vyrus is a small dynamic and 4 in1 is hybrid 1DD 1BA. I have the Vyrus and Delta VII (1 DD 1 BA) from Trinity and like both a lot. I almost took the plunge today on a 4 in 1 and if I do this weekend(tomorrow is payday and got my rent check from the property manager of my rental) I'll try and compare all 3. Honestly though when cost comes into play and f the 4 in1 hype rings true it will be tough to beat as it's considerably cheaper.


----------



## stacksmasher

#$^@%^@$%^@$%^@$%^$%^@$%^@$%^@$%^@


----------



## Cinder

stacksmasher said:


> Hey I know a bunch of people here bought some of those Easy EE845 / 5 Balanced Armature IEM.
> 
> 
> These
> ...


 
 You should remove this post. We aren't allowed to link to Easy's shop. This thread will get locked if you don't.


----------



## stacksmasher

Oooops!!  
  
  
 OK I removed it....  You need to remove the re-post and we should be good! 
  
  
 Sorry I am new... I just started using the forums.


----------



## Cinder

stacksmasher said:


> Oooops!!
> 
> 
> OK I removed it....  You need to remove the re-post and we should be good!
> ...


 
 No worries man, I just wanted to make sure you didn't have any action taken against your account. If you still want to ask around for those IEMs, try some other audiophile-oriented sites. Otherwise, ask away. Theres a whole lot of other IEMs out there.


----------



## stacksmasher

Yea no wories!   I just switched hobbies and this one is much more fun when you actually have a little $$$$  to spend!  
  
 I just ordered a pair of customs from Inearz based on a recommendation from here and I know they will be awesome!


----------



## yangian

cinder said:


> You should remove this post. We aren't allowed to link to Easy's shop. This thread will get locked if you don't.


 

 What's wrong with Easy's shop?


----------



## Lurk650

stacksmasher said:


> Oooops!!
> 
> 
> OK I removed it....  You need to remove the re-post and we should be good!
> ...




Need to remove the whole post. He is a banned seller. Can not ask any questions about his stuff


----------



## stacksmasher

They sell an exact copy of a Shure SE846 right down to the same Knowles drivers and interchangeable filters.


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> What's wrong with Easy's shop?


 
 He did some sketchy stuff. We don't know the whole story, but all I can say is that we aren't allowed to post questions, images, or links to his stuff.


----------



## stacksmasher

lurk650 said:


> Need to remove the whole post. He is a banned seller. Can not ask any questions about his stuff


 
  
  
 DONE!   Sorry but I totally understand why.


----------



## B9Scrambler

As a refresher, here is a link to the explanation as to why that seller is banned: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30105#post_12676708


----------



## smy1

could the super audio 6 be a end game iem for $250 :O?


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> As a refresher, here is a link to the explanation as to why that seller is banned: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30105#post_12676708


 
  
 Thanks for the link!


----------



## nhlean96

Can't trust this banned one since the M2


----------



## Cinder

Bear in mind, that 6 drivers is meaningless if they are a) poor quality BAs b) configured poorly with nasty cross-overs
  
 EDIT: Just checked, its got decent drivers. But I'm still skeptical about it.
 Quote:


smy1 said:


> could the super audio 6 be a end game iem for $250 :O?


----------



## Lurk650

nhlean96 said:


> Can't trust this banned one since the M2 :rolleyes:




D2 lol... Listening to them right now with Trinity Audio Kombi tips via my X3ii and HA2.

Anyways back on topic...


----------



## mochill

You guys need to get the gt86 asap


----------



## Cinder

mochill said:


> You guys need to get the gt86 asap


 
 The Dawnwood? Doesn't Hidizs make it?


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> The Dawnwood? Doesn't Hidizs make it?


 

 i believe is jianghai dt86


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> i believe is jianghai dt86


 
 Ah, true, I though he was reffering to the GT36. Oopsies.


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> Here's a good impression of the 4 in 1's from a friend of mine who isn't on Head-Fi:
> 
> [COLOR=222222]"So the hype surrounding the **** 4in1 is accurate. Got them a few hours ago, and they **** all over the LZ-A2, LZ-A3s, and (name redacted). To me, and this is my opinion, they hang around with the Pinnacle P1, but they beat the P1 in timbre and bass presence. P1 wins in soundstage, but they have better ss than either LZ IEM's and the E80. Some folks said it lacks imaging, but that's just not accurate. It has solid imaging. Not great, but most definitely above average. It's the timbre and the treble though. Very natural, and weighty without sibilance. That was the issue with the (name redacted). Weighty timbre, but hot treble. The sharpness ruining the 3D imaging and massive soundstage. [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]
> ...



Your friend nailed it imo. Very well put.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

cinder said:


> You should remove this post. We aren't allowed to link to Easy's shop. This thread will get locked if you don't.


 
 seems pretty strict to just close 33000 post thread simply because a new user did not know about the ban. They don't tell us when we sign up


----------



## Cinder

thomas de brito said:


> seems pretty strict to just close 33000 post thread simply because a new user did not know about the ban. They don't tell us when we sign up


 
 Not close the thread, but lock it temporarily. They've done it before. But I agree with you. I'd never have known about the ban if I was told by @B9Scrambler.


----------



## smy1

What company are the drivers?


----------



## nhlean96

lurk650 said:


> D2 lol... Listening to them right now with Trinity Audio Kombi tips via my X3ii and HA2.
> 
> Anyways back on topic...


 
 I mean the M2 which is sold cheaper than Sendiy M2, but sounds a lot worse.


----------



## Lurk650

nhlean96 said:


> I mean the M2 which is sold cheaper than Sendiy M2, but sounds a lot worse.




Oh yeah forgot about that one


----------



## Cinder

smy1 said:


> What company are the drivers?


 
 Knowles. They make some of the best BAs around. However, in order to get *6 Blananced Armature *drivers to work _together, _not just at the same time, it takes a lot of technical skill.


----------



## WickedGame

Hi all, I also jumped into the hype of the **** 4in1.
  
 First of all I was looking for a new set of IEM's. I use at the moment 2 IEM's:
  
 1. Bose Triport IE
 [img=600,450]https://www.bose.com/images/home_entertainment/products/p_triportie_l_b.jpg[/img]
 2. Shure E4c
 [img=300,300]http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/a0/300x300px-LS-a006781f_B000E5EF70-41jWvcfwNbL.jpg[/img]
  
 The Bose Triport I liked because of the fitting in my ear and the bass response. But it lacked in high and mid for me. Because of that the sounbdstage became to flat/booming, nice for soms bass heavy music but not when you also listen to piano music of vocals. So I bought a few years ago another pair of IEM's. This where the Shure E4c's. I used them a lot, unfortantly the left in-ear died and I didn't want to repair it.
  
 So I started a new search on IEM's. The usual suspect was a new set of Shure's. But someone on a dutch forum noticed me to look also in to the chinese brands IEM's. And there it all started.
  
 I came across this thread, and read a lot of stories/reviews of you guys. I noticed that there were a lot of people here very excited about the **** 4in1. So i pulled the trigger and ordered also a set of **** 4in1, and as a spare I bought the KZ ATE.
  
 I received them yesterday, and used them on my laptop to get an first impression.
  
 The in-ears are great looking, and what I immediately noticed is the weight of the in-ears. They feel like a tank! Good build quality and a decent weight. I can imagine that when you are using the in-ears for running/sport the weight can be a problem.
  
 In terms of accessories the senfers 4in1 are great.
  
 The package contained:
  
 - In-Ears
 - 1 MMCX cable (black)
 - extra tips
 - Storage case (carbon look)
  
 The sound so far (no burn-in yet). The sound comes with a crisp high but not sharp, a decent mid-range with a wide soundstage and a good bass response. The bass and sub-bass is not that heavy as the Bose Triport IE, but it's there. I noticed that the bass response becomes better when you the tips fully fill your ear.
  
 A little comparison to the Shure E4c, I must admit that the **** 4in1 is very good for his price. I think the **** is even better in producing lower sounds that the Shure E4c. When it comes to sound stage the Shure is bit better.
  
 I need to listen more and more, and also the in-ears need there time. But for some fast listening i'm impressed!


----------



## kalo86

Hello! Is there someone who can compare **** 4in1 with **** DT2? Thanks!


----------



## loomisjohnson

two **** questions:
 1. to those who have both the 4in1 and dt2, is there enough of a sonic difference to justify having both? (not that logic plays any part in this pursuit)
 2. any further impressions on the vt66, which have been sitting in my shopping cart for awhile?
  
 as a related aside, i've spent more time with the dt2 and they remain the pick of the litter under $100. their tuning and balance, to my ears, is just about perfect. among other budget faves the xe800 has superior treble detail/extension and the bk35/hlsx808 have more energy and lowend, but as an overall package the dt2 are the real mofo.


----------



## Holypal

Is **** 4in1 really good?
  
 I can't find any review in search results of baidu.com


----------



## tripside

How does the Zudac compare to something like Fiio E10K. They are offering a refurb unit for 49$. Just wanted to bounce this off you guys before going ahead.


----------



## audio123

just received my gt36.
  
 there is a winner in dawnwood gt36. don't wanna hype it but it that good.
  
@Baycode review is spot on. http://www.head-fi.org/products/dawnwood-gt-36-dynamic-driving-in-ear-hifi-earphones/reviews/16593
@Zelda review http://www.head-fi.org/products/dawnwood-gt-36-dynamic-driving-in-ear-hifi-earphones/reviews/16761
  
 very wide soundstage and impressive mids for the price. highly recommended for all to get it.
 extremely competent.
  
 sources used: Questyle QP1R, Plenue D, Shanling M3
  
 impressions thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/818975/dawnwood-gt-36
  
 purchase link: http://penonaudio.com/Dawnwood-GT-36


----------



## harpo1

audio123 said:


> just received my gt36.
> 
> there is a winner in dawnwood gt36. it completely wins my havi b3 pro 1. don't wanna hype it but it that good.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah then a month later you'll change your mind.  I wish you would stop making these post after just getting something.


----------



## audio123

harpo1 said:


> Yeah then a month later you'll change your mind.  I wish you would stop making these post after just getting something.


 

 this is different because no one hyped it.
 i got the shozy 0, lza2s due to hype and got convinced thats its good but after critical listening sessions, finally understand the sound.
 try it then u will know.
 cheers!
 at least i took something for the community


----------



## audio123

some criticism of the GT36: microphonics and highs


----------



## Pastapipo

wickedgame said:


> Hi all,




Hi  
welcome to Head-Fi, as always, sorry for your wallet.


----------



## purplesun

loomisjohnson said:


> two **** questions:
> 1. to those who have both the 4in1 and dt2, is there enough of a sonic difference to justify having both? (not that logic plays any part in this pursuit).


 
  
 IMHO, 4in1 is more revealing, stronger highs & lows & less forgiving to bad source equipment/material. DT2 is more forgiving and has a flatter response but less freq extension. IMO, DT2 sounds a tad more refine, while 4in1 puts up a more exciting sound. I find DT2 more natural while 4in1 is leaner & more energetic. Yet both have quite similar basic sound character. I have been going to & fro between them for a week now, I still can't decide which I prefer more.


----------



## anticute

harpo1 said:


> Yeah then a month later you'll change your mind.  I wish you would stop making these post after just getting something.


 

 I don't want to point any fingers, but IMO it's important to realize that some people are prone to hype things, and it's also important to recognize who these people are and treat their impressions accordingly. I'm sure most of them don't mean anything bad with it, might be that they tend to get excited by new toys and therefore write it up a lot. It's not like I'm unaffected by the new toy syndrome myself.
  
 There are reasons why most "serious" reviewers spend a lot of time with a new unit before writing a review, and that they are careful with giving too positive or negative first impressions, and are very clear about the fact that they are just that, first impressions.
  
 We all work, and think, differently about things like this, and as I said, it's important to recognize how different people (and you, yourself) work, in order to be able to interpret first impressions. I've learned to not trust my own opinions of a recently received unit myself, just to take an example.
  
 It has happened more than a few times that my opinion about an IEM has changed drastically with time, Havi B3 (which I didn't like at all in the beginning, and then started to really appreciate) is a good example. My review after a week and my review now would be very very different.


----------



## audio123

anticute said:


> I don't want to point any fingers, but IMO it's important to realize that some people are prone to hype things, and it's also important to recognize who these people are and treat their impressions accordingly. I'm sure most of them don't mean anything bad with it, might be that they tend to get excited by new toys and therefore write it up a lot. It's not like I'm unaffected by the new toy syndrome myself.
> 
> There are reasons why most "serious" reviewers spend a lot of time with a new unit before writing a review, and that they are careful with giving too positive or negative first impressions, and are very clear about the fact that they are just that, first impressions.
> 
> ...


yes at least I am honest in changing my impressions after a month. Some dont even bother to change.


----------



## purplesun

purplesun said:


> IMHO, 4in1 is more revealing, stronger highs & lows & less forgiving to bad source equipment/material. DT2 is more forgiving and has a flatter response but less freq extension. IMO, DT2 sounds a tad more refine, while 4in1 puts up a more exciting sound. I find DT2 more natural while 4in1 is leaner & more energetic. Yet both have quite similar basic sound character. I have been going to & fro between them for a week now, I still can't decide which I prefer more.


 

 Forgot to mention that 4in1 plays a few decibels louder overall than DT2. Had to tweak the volume control up/down when comparing them.


----------



## audio123

thing is we have different sources so synergy is different


----------



## loomisjohnson

purplesun said:


> Forgot to mention that 4in1 plays a few decibels louder overall than DT2. Had to tweak the volume control up/down when comparing them.


 

 thanks purplesun--are you driving the 4in1 with a mobile phone?


----------



## nhlean96

I'm looking for a DAP under $50 to pair with my **** 4in1, does anyone have any suggestion ?


----------



## audio123

nhlean96 said:


> I'm looking for a DAP under $50 to pair with my **** 4in1, does anyone have any suggestion ?


 

 benjie s5


----------



## purplesun

loomisjohnson said:


> thanks purplesun--are you driving the 4in1 with a mobile phone?


 

 Mainly using on Fiio E10K with foobar2k. On my phone, Galaxy Alpha, 4in1 sounded OK but recessed. Volume level at max was more than enough but I do have quite sensitive hearing, so YMMV.


----------



## bhazard

3+ years and still going strong. Thanks to all for your contributions here. it would not be the same without all of this info coming in from so many people and their experiences, and all of it is welcome. I just ask for myself and for Head-Fi's benefit to keep it civil, and agree to disagree at times. Always have good intentions as well, as I know I have thought some things were great in the past that didn't turn out to be after awhile. It happens to all of us.

The amount of info here has helped countless people (myself included) along with helping companies gain some awareness amongst a very crowded industry. It will only get better with the continued support here, so keep all this info coming in. It has enhanced my audio experience exponentially, and I hope it has done the same for others.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> 3+ years and still going strong. Thanks to all for your contributions here, it would not be the same without all this info coming in from so many people, and all of it is welcome.
> 
> The amount of info here has helped countless people (myself included) along with helping companies gain some awareness amongst a very crowded industry. It will only get better with the continued support here, so keep all this info coming in. It has enhanced my audio experience exponentially, and I hope it has done the same for others.


 

 basically just camp at aliexpress daily


----------



## bhazard

audio123 said:


> basically just camp at aliexpress daily




One person alone can't do that, it is too overwhelming. The power in numbers allows more finds and impressions to happen, and helps distribute the wallet damage.


----------



## Ahmad313

Finally today I ordered for 4in1  silver colour with upgraded cable along with a pair of Musicmakers TKY2 earbuds


----------



## audio123

no impressions on rose br5?


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> no impressions on rose br5?




There were some impressions somewhere in the dedicated Rose thread.


----------



## Skullophile

Speaking of wallet damage I have some NiceHCK 8 + 1 waiting for me at home.
Woo


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> no impressions on rose br5?




Ask klove4252.


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> There were some impressions somewhere in the dedicated Rose thread.







fuyu said:


> Ask klove4252.




Thanks guys!


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> Speaking of wallet damage I have some NiceHCK 8 + 1 waiting for me at home.
> Woo


 
 Congratulations ,  eagerly waiting for your early impressions .


----------



## alucard177

skullophile said:


> Speaking of wallet damage I have some NiceHCK 8 + 1 waiting for me at home.
> Woo




Waiting for impressions and pics


----------



## wastan

brian coffey said:


> I would like a comparison between the **** 4 in 1 and the Trinity Vyrus.


 

 Still playing with all my Vyrus tuning options (so far most fond of the gunmetal) so my impressions are just that, preliminary impressions. The Vyrus is a cleaner, more balanced and detailed sound that therefore gives you the feeling of a wider, deeper soundstage. I think this would lead some to call the Vyrus analytical, but I just think of it as really well-tuned. The 4in1 is very musical with mids a bit forward. The treble and bass are nonetheless very good. Detail is present, but doesn't match the clarity of the Vyrus. This all makes the soundstage seem smaller and a bit more congested than the Vyrus on first impression but I think I'll ultimately come to see them a bit closer than that.  They're really two very different IEMs that deliver different things. If I had to keep only one, it would be the Vyrus right now. Again, these are my current, initial impressions (e.g., I haven't even tried amping the 4in1, the Vyrus uses more power quite nicely).


----------



## scizzro

wastan said:


> Still playing with all my Vyrus tuning options (so far most fond of the gunmetal) so my impressions are just that, preliminary impressions. The Vyrus is a cleaner, more balanced and detailed sound that therefore gives you the feeling of a wider, deeper soundstage. I think this would lead some to call the Vyrus analytical, but I just think of it as really well-tuned. The 4in1 is very musical with mids a bit forward. The treble and bass are nonetheless very good. Detail is present, but doesn't match the clarity of the Vyrus. This all makes the soundstage seem smaller and a bit more congested than the Vyrus on first impression but I think I'll ultimately come to see them a bit closer than that.  They're really two very different IEMs that deliver different things. If I had to keep only one, it would be the Vyrus right now. Again, these are my current, initial impressions (e.g., I haven't even tried amping the 4in1, the Vyrus uses more power quite nicely).


 
  
 Thanks for your thoughts here. I find it impressive that the $30 **** can somewhat compete with the $80( $60 after discount) Vyrus, which gets great reviews too. According to all of these impressions, it seems for now that 4in1 is the low budget king. I sure wish mine would get here already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (so spoiled on Amazon Prime)


----------



## Muskyhunter

scizzro said:


> Thanks for your thoughts here. I find it impressive that the $30 **** can somewhat compete with the $80( $60 after discount) Vyrus, which gets great reviews too. According to all of these impressions, it seems for now that 4in1 is the low budget king. I sure wish mine would get here already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 .... wonder what a $100 chinese earphone could be like but not sure i'd be willing to wait 1+ months for a $100 pair of earphones. LOL


----------



## vapman

Wanna hear a review of these...
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-100-Original-Lasmex-L-85-headphone-50mm-Drive-Unit-HIFI-headphone-stereo-headphone-Free/1825606_32727399879.html
  

  
 I also would really love to know if anyone has heard the SeaHf IEMs
 They have made many great earbuds. undder $20 and you even get to pick your colors/cable.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32530502110.html


----------



## slowpickr

vapman said:


> Wanna hear a review of these...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-100-Original-Lasmex-L-85-headphone-50mm-Drive-Unit-HIFI-headphone-stereo-headphone-Free/1825606_32727399879.html
> 
> ...




Would love to see a review of those nice looking cans vapman. When are you buying them?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

harpo1 said:


> Yeah then a month later you'll change your mind.  I wish you would stop making these post after just getting something.


+101!
I wish everyone of us should try to hang on long enough on one thing before making those nonsensical posts!
Just a day ago he asked us to grab that Jianghai gt86...despite there are lots of rich people around here(and probably you think your currency is strong?), always bear in mind that there are also those who are going to fork out their "hard-earned" money merely for the enjoyment of music.


----------



## vapman

slowpickr said:


> Would love to see a review of those nice looking cans vapman. When are you buying them?


 

 Which ones?
  
 the Seahf iem probably soon.
  
 The over ear probably never.


----------



## base08

All this 4in1 hype makes me wonder really a lot about the makers: ****... 

From the performance point of view they seem to have really nice drivers (DD and BA) according to most feedback, so the raw quality of these OEM components seems good, which leads me to believe they are expensive... Then comes the tunning of each driver and also the crossover between them, which when correctly made, take a lot of time, a lot of R&D, trial and error, leading to a lot of money spent on that process. 

At the same time comes the design and tunning of the enclosure itself.

Then mass production, materials used...

How the heck can they profit from this? 

Knowing we have other earphones 10x the price?

Are those overpriced? Are these underpriced?


----------



## jant71

I want to see what a $99 **** would be like. 3 drivers? 4? They've done dual hybrids, custom look style, replaceable cables, ceramic housings and not cracked $50 so what would we get in the $100 -$119 range?


----------



## Brian Coffey

@Wastan Thank you so much I ordered the Vyrus last night ....Lol


----------



## scizzro

jant71 said:


> I want to see what a $99 **** would be like. 3 drivers? 4? They've done dual hybrids, custom look style, replaceable cables, ceramic housings and not cracked $50 so what would we get in the $100 -$119 range?


 
 I found these
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-K3003-Steelseries-Ring-Iron-Earphones-Balanced-Armature-Dynamic-Earbuds-Fever-HIFI-Music-DIY-Third-Frequency/32724573934.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10065_10055_10067_10054_10069_10059_10058_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=5e702b65-ec6a-465b-9fb8-8869f255f731
  
 Which, due to their name and look, is supposed to be modeled after the AKG K3003. This is the only store I can find that sells them, so I'm not sure how old they are, or if **** even makes them. I definitely wouldn't buy them just because their 4in1 is reviewed well, though.


----------



## bzfrank

Aren't that the DIY K3003 mentioned here?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/18720#post_11967550


----------



## smy1

slowpickr said:


> Would love to see a review of those nice looking cans vapman. When are you buying them?




Actually I think those cans are American brand because there was sort of project funding thing for those.


----------



## jant71

Yeah, I remember those  Really mean more what they can do now with a pricier offering after what they have been sort of "perfecting" for a while with the more budget offerings. **** today should be able to do better if they want to. Not sure if they are totally sticking in the niche they have now or if we will see higher end stuff from them.


scizzro said:


> I found these
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-K3003-Steelseries-Ring-Iron-Earphones-Balanced-Armature-Dynamic-Earbuds-Fever-HIFI-Music-DIY-Third-Frequency/32724573934.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10065_10055_10067_10054_10069_10059_10058_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=5e702b65-ec6a-465b-9fb8-8869f255f731
> 
> Which, due to their name and look, is supposed to be modeled after the AKG K3003. This is the only store I can find that sells them, so I'm not sure how old they are, or if **** even makes them. I definitely wouldn't buy them just because their 4in1 is reviewed well, though.


 
  
  


bzfrank said:


> Aren't that the DIY K3003 mentioned here?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/18720#post_11967550


----------



## crabdog

Anyone got money falling out of their pockets? Maybe these could help:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/QDC-3S-HiFi-Triple-Driver-Balanced-Armature-Bass-Noise-Isolating-Sport-In-Ear-Earphone/601461_32724553709.html


----------



## Cinder

crabdog said:


> Anyone got money falling out of their pockets? Maybe these could help:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/QDC-3S-HiFi-Triple-Driver-Balanced-Armature-Bass-Noise-Isolating-Sport-In-Ear-Earphone/601461_32724553709.html


 
 Lemme see what I can do.


----------



## base08

To me the biggest mistery is their strategy... 

They probably knew their product performs well above what they are asking for, taking in account the competition... 

Because either you ultra-optimize production costs and sell a big volume with small margins (****) or you sell a small volume with big margins (the other expensive brands).

Is it to create awareness of their brand?



In the end the consumer and their pockets (crazy audiophiles !) are the ones to profit from this, having better and better sound quality from less and less money spent...



...and my 4in1 still hasn't arrived... Damn...


----------



## audionoobz

Has anyone tried the **** ue?


----------



## Carlsan

crabdog said:


> Anyone got money falling out of their pockets? Maybe these could help:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/QDC-3S-HiFi-Triple-Driver-Balanced-Armature-Bass-Noise-Isolating-Sport-In-Ear-Earphone/601461_32724553709.html


 

Impedance: 82Ω ??
Resistance: 32Ω
 Better have a good amp.


----------



## nhlean96

audionoobz said:


> Has anyone tried the **** ue?


 
 At this price tag, I think you should get the XE800 instead or save a bit more to get the 4in1


----------



## wastan

base08 said:


> All this 4in1 hype makes me wonder really a lot about the makers: ****...
> 
> From the performance point of view they seem to have really nice drivers (DD and BA) according to most feedback, so the raw quality of these OEM components seems good, which leads me to believe they are expensive... Then comes the tunning of each driver and also the crossover between them, which when correctly made, take a lot of time, a lot of R&D, trial and error, leading to a lot of money spent on that process.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking from way outside in, it's tough to know what's happening. You've got obvious winners like Venture Electronics, FiiO, DUNU and others but you can only guess about the rest of the makers; whether they're trying to grow into one of those or something else. Pure speculation on my part, but I think it's easier to work with 1 or 2 DD and 1 or maybe 2 BA; fit your components in the housing you've got, give it a listen and if its OK see if the market buys. When you get multi BA things get really complex and the lack of interest in real attention to tuning, cross overs and matching stuff to housings starts to become apparent. That's also why there's lack of continuity and maturation and you'll sometimes get something like a TTPOD T1 followed by the TTPOD T2--the investment is in mix and matching components not the skills that lead to increased product quality and complexity.
 I'd be happy if anyone who knows more about this would correct me if I'm wrong--as I said this is just my guessing looking from the outside.


----------



## nhlean96

audio123 said:


> benjie s5


 
 how does it sounds compare to iPhone 4s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for the reply too.
 About the DIY brands like ****, TINGO...
 If you guys have time, please visit the 1688.com or alibaba.com market, It's the biggest site of wholesaling component like housing, driver, cable, ... The price is very very cheap if you buy many (like some dozens), after a few trials (with luck of course), you should get a good pair of IEMs. Even the 4in1 has insane value, it still makes good profit.
 The biggest problem of those DIY brands still the quality control, like KZ has bad reputation about bad QC


----------



## roy_jones

High end audio is one of the biggest scams going. 


base08 said:


> All this 4in1 hype makes me wonder really a lot about the makers: ****...
> 
> From the performance point of view they seem to have really nice drivers (DD and BA) according to most feedback, so the raw quality of these OEM components seems good, which leads me to believe they are expensive... Then comes the tunning of each driver and also the crossover between them, which when correctly made, take a lot of time, a lot of R&D, trial and error, leading to a lot of money spent on that process.
> 
> ...


 
  
 High end audio is one of the biggest scams going.  Almost everything is drastically overpriced.  This thread is a testament to that.  An awful lot of what people perceive as differences in sound quality are attributable to differences in equalization. 
  
 The people involved in producing high end audio are keenly aware that their business rests on perception psychology as opposed to truly substantive technological innovations.  It's a great business; I'm not criticizing the people who produce equipment, I admire their business savvy for seeing such a naive market and opportunity for profit.   
  
 Check out the sound science section of the forum if you're truly curious about understanding the economics of audio equipment.


----------



## bhazard

roy_jones said:


> High end audio is one of the biggest scams going.
> 
> High end audio is one of the biggest scams going.  Almost everything is drastically overpriced.  This thread is a testament to that.  An awful lot of what people perceive as differences in sound quality are attributable to differences in equalization.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ This. I'm not saying uber expensive gear isn't excellent, but most of the time drastic overpricing or a material that is rare and very expensive is used with little to no actual measurable performance increase.
  
 Had these foreign brands not have gotten the attention they have, I would have given up on affordable high quality earphones a long time ago.


----------



## audio123

wastan said:


> Looking from way outside in, it's tough to know what's happening. You've got obvious winners like Venture Electronics, FiiO, DUNU and others but you can only guess about the rest of the makers; whether they're trying to grow into one of those or something else. Pure speculation on my part, but I think it's easier to work with 1 or 2 DD and 1 or maybe 2 BA; fit your components in the housing you've got, give it a listen and if its OK see if the market buys. When you get multi BA things get really complex and the lack of interest in real attention to tuning, cross overs and matching stuff to housings starts to become apparent. That's also why there's lack of continuity and maturation and you'll sometimes get something like a TTPOD T1 followed by the TTPOD T2--the investment is in mix and matching components not the skills that lead to increased product quality and complexity.
> I'd be happy if anyone who knows more about this would correct me if I'm wrong--as I said this is just my guessing looking from the outside.


 

 dunu and fiio are going downhill with their product line.
 why fiio x7 when there is ak300/dpx1
 why dunu dk4001 when there is phantom hunter/fidue sirius


----------



## audionoobz

Could anyone recommend me what to get? I usually listen to the billboard 100’s ,edm and some acoustic music. Price range is below $30 but im willing to stretch it abit. Any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## base08

Market will balance itself, and these overpriced gears will either disappear or be sold at lower, fairer prices... 
And true inovation will come on top of them, which I'm betting will come from the slow death of the 3,5 mm jack and the adoption of USB-C audio jack with integrated DAP, DSP and Amp specifically tuned to the strengths and lows of the drivers in use, but this is just my own speculation...


----------



## Lurk650

audionoobz said:


> Could anyone recommend me what to get? I usually listen to the billboard 100’s ,edm and some acoustic music. Any suggestions are welcomed




Price range? 

MusicMaker TKH1 is a solid option IMO for the genres


----------



## GreedIslandGM

Anyone have any links on reviews on the EE846?


----------



## Lurk650

greedislandgm said:


> Anyone have any links on reviews on the EE846?




Not allowed. Don't ask


----------



## GreedIslandGM

I don't follow, is there any rules against this?


----------



## vapman

Just ordered Seahf IEM
 I wonder if it is a bugguy design.


----------



## boblauer

greedislandgm said:


> I don't follow, is there any rules against this?



Seller banned here,just search aliexpress.


----------



## Gosod

boblauer said:


> Seller banned here,just search aliexpress.


 
so he was a crook!


----------



## GreedIslandGM

What happened?


----------



## B9Scrambler

greedislandgm said:


> What happened?




I posted a link to the post a few pages back. You could also just go to page 2008 and look for Currawong's explanation.


----------



## danimoca

Guys, can the 4in1's be sometimes harsh in the highs?


----------



## Lurk650

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]so he was a crook![/COLOR]




Nope. I still use him


----------



## ezekiel77

audionoobz said:


> Has anyone tried the **** ue?




Nice, balanced signature. Sells for about $14 now if I'm not mistaken. But it already has a successor.


----------



## VinceHill24

nhlean96 said:


> how does it sounds compare to iPhone 4s :etysmile:
> 
> thanks for the reply too.
> 
> ...


Indeed most DIY company the likes of **** get these components at dirt cheap wholesale price from 1688.com so for a price tag of 30USD i'm not surprised that they could get at least half or more as profit. Though i still can't figure out how these suppliers from 1688.com able to sell those knowles BA at such a cheap price. There may not be sophisticated science involved in acoustic tuning by most of those Chinese DIYer besides just chunking in all driver together in one piece and hoping for a miracle therefore all the QC issues with chinese DIY brand are common. I once bought a DIY 5BA SE846 from a Taobao DIYer because i was such a cheapskate and now i've learned my lesson well about DIY brand.


----------



## SuperMAG

wastan said:


> Still playing with all my Vyrus tuning options (so far most fond of the gunmetal) so my impressions are just that, preliminary impressions. The Vyrus is a cleaner, more balanced and detailed sound that therefore gives you the feeling of a wider, deeper soundstage. I think this would lead some to call the Vyrus analytical, but I just think of it as really well-tuned. The 4in1 is very musical with mids a bit forward. The treble and bass are nonetheless very good. Detail is present, but doesn't match the clarity of the Vyrus. This all makes the soundstage seem smaller and a bit more congested than the Vyrus on first impression but I think I'll ultimately come to see them a bit closer than that.  They're really two very different IEMs that deliver different things. If I had to keep only one, it would be the Vyrus right now. Again, these are my current, initial impressions (e.g., I haven't even tried amping the 4in1, the Vyrus uses more power quite nicely).


 
 So you are saying Vyrus is basically better in everything than 4in1. Though its 30vs60 usd.
 My budget was 60 usd but i went for 4in1 due to extreme hype. Should've waited for vyrus reviews vs 4in1 lol.


----------



## DeLuX

boblauer said:


> Kinda different animals, the Vyrus is a small dynamic and 4 in1 is hybrid 1DD 1BA. I have the Vyrus and Delta VII (1 DD 1 BA) from Trinity and like both a lot. I almost took the plunge today on a 4 in 1 and if I do this weekend(tomorrow is payday and got my rent check from the property manager of my rental) I'll try and compare all 3. Honestly though when cost comes into play and f the 4 in1 hype rings true it will be tough to beat as it's considerably cheaper.




Could you do a quick compare between the deltas and the vyrus? I have the deltas but don't really like them, feel they are a bit strident and to me feels hollow... I love the build and such of the Trinity line and I'm eyeing the vyrus


----------



## Podster

carlsan said:


> Impedance: 82Ω ??
> Resistance: 32Ω
> Better have a good amp.




Not to mention I'm not going to even do sweating sports in a $430 iem


----------



## CoiL

danimoca said:


> Guys, can the 4in1's be sometimes harsh in the highs?


 
 Only if You use wrong tips on them (narrow bore ones). I use large bore JVC Spirals Dot`s and they sound nowhere near harsh in the highs.
  
 Seems my 4in1`s have enough playtime by now and soon I`ll do proper comparison against my ATE FF-mod. 
 They sound very similar by short comparison btw, so, I`ve done really really good job with my FF-mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think 4in1 wins this battle, though, FF-mod might have just slightly better soundstage (airier with slower decays) and slightly sparklier highs. But will do proper longer comparison soon to comfirm it.
  
 Anyway, **** 4in1 gets first "hit and run budget king" title from me, and it doesn`t need any modifications (just use large bore tips).
  
 Just for a reminder, I use translucent silver plated OFC Tennmak upgrade cable ( http://bit.ly/2bThcS0 ) + JVC Spiral Dot tips.


----------



## yangian

supermag said:


> So you are saying Vyrus is basically better in everything than 4in1. Though its 30vs60 usd.
> My budget was 60 usd but i went for 4in1 due to extreme hype. Should've waited for vyrus reviews vs 4in1 lol.


 

 Maybe not. He did note: initial impressions (e.g., I haven't even tried amping the 4in1, the Vyrus uses more power quite nicely)
 I dbout that's not from AB comparison.


----------



## Bentox

danimoca said:


> Guys, can the 4in1's be sometimes harsh in the highs?


 

 Yes, and I've gone through the tips that came with them, plus my little stash.
 I'm currently using my general tip of choice on my other IEMs, the JVC Spiral Dot (in this case, the ML works nicely for my ears). They take a slight edge off the strident highs, but the hot highs are simply a signature of the 4in1 that is only mitigated a bit by tip rolling. The larger issue I have is the mids being quite vacant (relatively speaking), and changing tips did not affect this sonic signature. Swapping the cable... OFC copper, Silver Plated OFC copper, and the stock cable... minimal differences if any.
  
 That said, when you consider that they were basically $30, they aren't bad at all! They sound like twice the price for sure, and are really well built.


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> So you are saying Vyrus is basically better in everything than 4in1. Though its 30vs60 usd.
> My budget was 60 usd but i went for 4in1 due to extreme hype. Should've waited for vyrus reviews vs 4in1 lol. :angry_face:




Also, factor in for the $60 you get a ton of accessories including different filters to tweak the sound, delivery in two days and top notch craftsmanship


----------



## Inszy

scizzro said:


> According to all of these impressions, it seems for now that 4in1 is the low budget king.


 
 Well... Remax RM-800MD are better and still under $50.


----------



## peter123

Regarding these multi BA I'd say it's still kind off a hit and miss thing. 

Last year I purchased a 4BA from Taobao that was (is) one of the worse IEM's I've ever heard and $120 waisted. 

A couple of months ago I bought the $250 Super Audio 6BA and it's one of the best IEM's I've ever heard and does certainly punch above even it's pretty high price. 

Just my 2c from my experience with Chinese multi BA's......


----------



## CoiL

inszy said:


> scizzro said:
> 
> 
> > According to all of these impressions, it seems for now that 4in1 is the low budget king.
> ...


 
 Please give us more impressions 4in1 vs. Remax RM-800MD.
  
 25$ for 4in1 (without cable) is really hard to beat in LOW budget range, imho.
 50$ is just budget range. But if You don`t have MMCX cable to pair with 4in1, then remax could be better deal.
 You made me interested about that new remax offering but would like to get more detailed impressions from You about differences vs. 4in1.


----------



## polychroma23

Sigh. Pulled the trigger on **** 4in1 and Vivo XE800.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Regarding these multi BA I'd say it's still kind off a hit and miss thing.
> 
> Last year I purchased a 4BA from Taobao that was (is) one of the worse IEM's I've ever heard and $120 waisted.
> 
> ...


 
 ​
 Maybe take part of that 4BAs to see if there are 4BAs inside.


----------



## stacksmasher

greedislandgm said:


> I don't follow, is there any rules against this?


 
  
  
 The guy who is building them is a banned seller. He did some slimy stuff.   Also I bet Shure is not happy with him creating a IEM that is 90% replica of their $1000 version.


----------



## yangian

polychroma23 said:


> Sigh. Pulled the trigger on **** 4in1 and Vivo XE800.


 
 Don't care too much about other's comments. Especially those only say which one is better than which.
 See the two famous reviewers' contradictory comments.
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16307
  
_Sirius vs Fidue A83 ($299)_
 The main question that might be on the mind of many of Fidue’s loyal followers: how does the A83 compare to the new number 1 in line. *The Sirius has a wider and taller soundstage,* creating an overall bigger screen. In addition, notes are proportionally thicker to the larger stage; the A83 has a more distant instrument positioning. Because both the stage and instrument size is bigger, the sound is fuller and overall more engaging. In addition, the Sirius has better instrument definition.

This fuller sound is due to the more forward midrange, while the Sirius also has more mid-bass emphasis compared to the A83. While the A83’s sub-bass is punchy with bass-heavy tracks, the Sirius has a higher impact overall. The Sirius has a warmer and more pronounced midrange, with more vocal depth; vocals have greater density, and the A83 can sound a bit hollow in comparison. The A83’s signature is tilted slightly more towards the treble, compared to the more mid-centric Sirius; this can make A83’s tone sound a bit metallic in comparison, with a greater tendency towards sibilance. Overall, the Sirius retains the smooth house sound of the A83, while improving in all directions.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16504

_Sirius vs A83_ - *both have a similar height/depth while Sirius is more expanded in width*.  A83 low end is more lifted, both sub-bass and mid-bass are higher in quantity, but not by a lot.  Lower mids in A83 are thinner, definitely not as much body as in Sirius, and upper mids are brighter, more revealing, and at the same time noticeably harsher in comparison (just in relative comparison considering Sirius upper mids are smooth and detailed).  A83 treble is brighter and crispier, with more airiness, but it also sounds a little harsher in comparison to Sirius.  There is definitely more coherency in Sirius driver tuning while A83 follows a more common 3-way hybrid tuning where you can distinguish low end performance of dynamic driver and upper mids/treble brighter tuning courtesy of BA drivers.

I just feel it's hard to trust any review from this website. It has little help to try to get a clear sense of a product.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Don't care too much about other's comments. Especially those only say which one is better than which.
> See the two famous reviewers' contradictory comments.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 do rmb source used is different


----------



## Sylmar

polychroma23 said:


> Sigh. Pulled the trigger on **** 4in1 and Vivo XE800.



Same for me. Can't wait.


----------



## Saoshyant

yangian You are aware that perception is an odd and tricky thing, right? This hobby is an entirely subjective thing, with people only able to give estimates and guesses based off their own experience, knowledge, sensory thresholds, and a number of other factors. It's not like we actually have the capability to measure sound stage dimensions. Yes I know it'd be helpful if there were quantifiable aspects, but in many cases there just aren't.


----------



## jant71

This is the place where the good reviewers are. The place to be. But it is still work. You need to read and learn and find who you agree with based on similar experience and what the recipe is(sources, tips, files etc.). You can't just show up here or anywhere and trust something. You read, try a few things and you'd discover and know, in the above example, which you would "trust" though it is more than trust because both may be trustworthy but with a different recipe won't get the same result. Then with enough homework done you can even adjust for the one's you don't quite agree with cause you learned how/why it is a bit different from your opinion and others. Takes time and reading and asking certain questions to get the best and whole picture. Then the why  "this one said this" and "that one said" will be understood.
  
 Edit: Figured I'd expound by example. Take some of the good reviewers on the board. Joker, ClieOS, B9, Shigz, Brooko, Peter123, etc. and all are trustworthy. Trust is not agreement as stated by others due to all the variables from ear canals to tips to gear. My agreement percentage with them ranges from 80's - high 90's. Joker and I, for example, have exchanged over 100 loaners so I know him well and of course hearing the exact same earphones will do that. I don't subscribe to his getting the best seal with every earphone and some I let off of so they seem to breath better and know that I'll get a bit less of a bass slant and perhaps a little more balance. The 5% I don't agree I understand, account for, and can predict. Then the same goes for others. ClieOS is a lower 80's percent but I learned what to adjust from Tai's reviews even never having traded with him. Shigz is like 99% almost and it is regardless of gear or music style or ear anatomy. Odd but also depends on what they cover so maybe a bit more general big ideas than less minute stuff which may vary more. Not that I review much now but I did that and got a lot of "i agree 100% with what your hearing" thing since I kept it more general idea and averaged from 6 sources and kept to stock tips with addendum for my favorite. The taller soundstage thing is not necessarily that big a difference and can be source or ear tip(longer and narrower opening can give less tall but deeper stage perception) esp. since a reader may ascribe more difference between the two impressions than what really exists.
  
  It is really true that you can really learn, ask the right q's and get to know and explain why one gets a taller stage and one doesn't or what have you. Even w/o hearing the earphones, if you know your ears and sources and ask the right questions(esp. to learn things like the mutliple BA and impedance and other power/pairing related issues) to fill things in as needed you can still get the answer to which of the impressions is closer to what you will hear. Not a 90% kind of thing. Certainly lower % accuracy but high enough to make a fine purchasing choice and not end up with surprises or real noticeable differences barring a malfunction/bad batch kind of thing.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> do rmb source used is different


 
  
 Yes. Thanks for reminding! I totally agree this. So for clarification, it's important to tell on what source for comparison.


----------



## Charliemotta

inszy said:


> scizzro said:
> 
> 
> > According to all of these impressions, it seems for now that 4in1 is the low budget king.
> ...


 
 So then I guess you have both to make that comment?


----------



## yangian

saoshyant said:


> @yangian You are aware that perception is an odd and tricky thing, right? This hobby is an entirely subjective thing, with people only able to give estimates and guesses based off their own experience, knowledge, sensory thresholds, and a number of other factors. It's not like we actually have the capability to measure sound stage dimensions. Yes I know it'd be helpful if there were quantifiable aspects, but in many cases there just aren't.


 
  
 As Audio123 reminded me, I ignored the factor of source. But you are right, listening is a very subjective thing. Everyone's comments are only a reference. high is harsh for one does not necessarily mean it's harsh for another and etc.
 So people who can audio easily are really blessing!


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> As Audio123 reminded me, I ignored the factor of source. But you are right, listening is a very subjective thing. Everyone's comments are only a reference. high is harsh for one does not necessarily mean it's harsh for another and etc.
> So people who can audio easily are really blessing!


 

 ear canals are different


----------



## Inszy

charliemotta said:


> So then I guess you have both to make that comment?


 
 How else would I know?
  
 @CoiL - 4in1 are brighter, more offensive on upper mids (but not harsh), not really universal sound, something like cheaper version of PMV A-01. RM800MD are more natural, with more emphasis on bass, also little V but still closer to neutral sound. Soundstage and detail level are similar, nothing really different.
 I prefere **** in classical music, Remax in every other type of music.
  
 And RM800MD are much more comfortable.


----------



## yangian

inszy said:


> How else would I know?
> 
> @CoiL - 4in1 are brighter, more offensive on upper mids (but not harsh), not really universal sound, something like cheaper version of PMV A-01. RM800MD are more natural, with more emphasis on bass, also little V but still closer to neutral sound. Soundstage and detail level are similar, nothing really different.
> I prefere **** in classical music, Remax in every other type of music.
> ...


 
  
 This is a great news to me. On Taobao site, they said the 4in1 is for symphony and concert


----------



## Skullophile

I had a listen to the NiceHck 8 + 1 last night for about 3 hours. Got it for a decent price because I buy so much from that seller.
 Initial impressions are very positive. It is a very refined and well made iem. Bass is very well textured and not overpowering, mids are very detailed, highs have sparkle
 and great decay. Signature so far would be described as balanced with more bass than neutral.  Craftsmanship looks world class too. They're about the size of the TFZ 3. Four large BA's and four smaller BA's and a small dynamic which I can measure later on or find the specs on the web, Gleam Audio on Tao or on the AE site. Soundstage and imaging are impressive as well. They project a great image in front of the eyes for me. Taller and wider stage than average and good depth too.  In short everything is in its right place and these Chi-Fi iems are
 killer for the beans I spend. I'll post some photos soon, can;t tell if there is three or four sound bores going to the nozzle (it's mesh covered). Because the shell is clear I can see the tubes coming from the drivers and it looks like it's a 4 way crossover. More detailed impressions will follow, I'm burning them in before I say much morel


----------



## MuZo2

pics?


----------



## Skullophile

Pics we can all fap over later when I get home!


----------



## FUYU

skullophile said:


> Pics we can all fap over later when I get home!




My pants are ready.


----------



## wastan

wastan said:


> I'm still trying to find tips that work properly but my initial impression of the ZS3 would not be a bass head's earphone. Take that with a grain of salt, it's just an initial impression.




I've found the bass in my zs3! I found some double flange wide tips where the stem essentially runs the entire length of the tip except for maybe 1 or 2 mm. So cool.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ZS3 Review is up! Just click on the picture (or the link below if on mobile).
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-zs3-hifi-high-end-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-headphones-earpiece-original-headset-bass-earbuds-with-microphone/reviews/16771


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Only if You use wrong tips on them (narrow bore ones). I use large bore JVC Spirals Dot`s and they sound nowhere near harsh in the highs.
> 
> Seems my 4in1`s have enough playtime by now and soon I`ll do proper comparison against my ATE FF-mod.
> They sound very similar by short comparison btw, so, I`ve done really really good job with my FF-mod
> ...


 

 Good to know!.....Thanks 'CoiL'!


----------



## Muskyhunter

Any link?


----------



## smy1

skullophile said:


> I had a listen to the NiceHck 8 + 1 last night for about 3 hours. Got it for a decent price because I buy so much from that seller.
> Initial impressions are very positive. It is a very refined and well made iem. Bass is very well textured and not overpowering, mids are very detailed, highs have sparkle
> and great decay. Signature so far would be described as balanced with more bass than neutral.  Craftsmanship looks world class too. They're about the size of the TFZ 3. Four large BA's and four smaller BA's and a small dynamic which I can measure later on or find the specs on the web, Gleam Audio on Tao or on the AE site. Soundstage and imaging are impressive as well. They project a great image in front of the eyes for me. Taller and wider stage than average and good depth too.  In short everything is in its right place and these Chi-Fi iems are
> killer for the beans I spend. I'll post some photos soon, can;t tell if there is three or four sound bores going to the nozzle (it's mesh covered). Because the shell is clear I can see the tubes coming from the drivers and it looks like it's a 4 way crossover. More detailed impressions will follow, I'm burning them in before I say much morel




Could they be end game iem?


----------



## Ahmed Waheed

for a 50$ budget what dap do you recommend to buy? looking to purchase through aliexpress.i know it's a little budget but hopefully can get a good one.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

peter123 said:


> Regarding these multi BA I'd say it's still kind off a hit and miss thing.
> 
> Last year I purchased a 4BA from Taobao that was (is) one of the worse IEM's I've ever heard and $120 waisted.
> 
> ...


hi Peter!
I was in a tug of war between the Super Audio 6BA and Rose BR5 in the beginning, and finally ordered the 6BA, partly was due to reading your favourable review!
From here I would say everyone of us has a little responsibility of putting up comments not only honest but accuracy to the best of our knowledge and understanding in order to have our words to carry some weights!


----------



## Darkestred

Anyone know where i should go from the MM T012s?  I want to stick with that presentation of thick notes and midbass but a bit more detailing and sound stage.  I'm up for non-Chinese branding.  I'd like to also go with something smaller than the kegs (in case those recommend).


----------



## Sandbox2

skullophile said:


> I had a listen to the NiceHck 8 + 1 last night for about 3 hours. Got it for a decent price because I buy so much from that seller.
> Initial impressions are very positive. It is a very refined and well made iem. Bass is very well textured and not overpowering, mids are very detailed, highs have sparkle
> and great decay. Signature so far would be described as balanced with more bass than neutral.  Craftsmanship looks world class too. They're about the size of the TFZ 3. Four large BA's and four smaller BA's and a small dynamic which I can measure later on or find the specs on the web, Gleam Audio on Tao or on the AE site. Soundstage and imaging are impressive as well. They project a great image in front of the eyes for me. Taller and wider stage than average and good depth too.  In short everything is in its right place and these Chi-Fi iems are
> killer for the beans I spend. I'll post some photos soon, can;t tell if there is three or four sound bores going to the nozzle (it's mesh covered). Because the shell is clear I can see the tubes coming from the drivers and it looks like it's a 4 way crossover. More detailed impressions will follow, I'm burning them in before I say much morel


 
 how much did you get them for?


----------



## vapman

Are there any owners of the Seahf IEM being sold by HCK in here? Even though it is under $20 I am super impatient.
  
 as far as i know it's the only IEM Seahf makes, all their other stuff is earbuds, and the earbuds are really good. I almost never use IEMs anymore so cheap ones are ok for me.
  
 they look like a good shape, use MMCX cable (i'm going to need to buy a nice one if i like it), and comes with option of mic or no mic, black, blue, red or blue/red mix. Good selection for under $20.
  
 I am very hopeful they will sound up to par with my expectation.


----------



## stacksmasher

Error


----------



## stacksmasher

ahmed waheed said:


> for a 50$ budget what dap do you recommend to buy? looking to purchase through aliexpress.i know it's a little budget but hopefully can get a good one.


 
  
The only DAP worth buying for under $50 is the BENJIE S5.  Damn good sound quality for the money.


----------



## smy1

stacksmasher said:


> The only DAP worth buying for under $50 is the [COLOR=333333]BENJIE S5.  Damn good sound quality for the money.[/COLOR]


 

Maybe fiio m3?


----------



## stacksmasher

smy1 said:


> Maybe fiio m3?


 
  
Heck I didn't realize those where down to $49.99!  That would be a good option!  I love the FIIO sound.


----------



## nhlean96

smy1 said:


> Maybe fiio m3?


 
 Fiio M3 build quality is baddddd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But the UI is one of the best


----------



## RedJohn456

found something interesting on reddit    
  
 http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/business-reviews/online-retailer/gearbest-com-in-staten-island-ny-154606/
  
 Holy shiit Gear Best has such a bad reputation... how the hell did they become head-fi sponsors??  Definitely not buying from them after reading that link...
  
 I suggest people stick to known AE sellers, Penon and LMUE etc, just reading that page was a shocker!


----------



## stacksmasher

redjohn456 said:


> found something interesting on reddit
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/business-reviews/online-retailer/gearbest-com-in-staten-island-ny-154606/
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I started reading some of those complaints and most of them are weird. Guy bought a watch and paid via PayPal but never got his money?  Sounds like a PayPal issue to me.


----------



## Sehn82

ahmed waheed said:


> for a 50$ budget what dap do you recommend to buy? looking to purchase through aliexpress.i know it's a little budget but hopefully can get a good one.




Benjie S5 or K9


----------



## nhlean96

Sad, no taobao link for the Benjie S5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 P/s: Hehe, found one with very good price
 Benjie K9 costs 79 RMB on tmall FYI, while the S5 costs 169 RMB (x2) so S5 for me


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

stacksmasher said:


> I started reading some of those complaints and most of them are weird. Guy bought a watch and paid via PayPal but never got his money?  Sounds like a PayPal issue to me.


 
 My experience with GearBest has been primarily pretty damn great. GeekBuying is the place I have a SERIOUS issue. You can't make a judgement off of just a page, they have 83 reviews, and only 12 are negative/neutral. To me, that ain't bad. It's VERY difficult to have an B or higher rating when all of your items are shipping from China, plus the fact that they're not ACTUALLY based out of New York. Just because one has a USA warehouse, doesn't mean it's a USA HQ.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> found something interesting on reddit
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/business-reviews/online-retailer/gearbest-com-in-staten-island-ny-154606/
> 
> ...


 
 The company is based overseas, not in Staten Island. That could be a warehouse or entity, but not the actual company hq.
  
 If you ever worked retail for more than a day (especially in customer service or a returns center), you know that the majority of people you deal with are idiots, are overly entitled, or are extremely demanding and rude. You will find just as many complaints against Amazon, it's sellers, and any other business of a decent size. I've ordered many items from Gearbest without any problems whatsoever, and George (the rep who helps with the sponsorship here) is great.
  
 Had there have been any issues, we all would have mentioned it.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

bhazard said:


> The company is based overseas, not in Staten Island. That could be a warehouse or entity, but not the actual company hq.
> 
> If you ever worked retail for more than a day (especially in customer service or a returns center), you know that the majority of people you deal with are idiots, are overly entitled, or are extremely demanding and rude. You will find just as many complaints against Amazon, it's sellers, and any other business of a decent size. I've ordered many items from Gearbest without any problems whatsoever, and George (the rep who helps with the sponsorship here) is great.
> 
> Had there have been any issues, we all would have mentioned it.


----------



## RedJohn456

shaya kutnowski said:


> My experience with GearBest has been primarily pretty damn great. GeekBuying is the place I have a SERIOUS issue. You can't make a judgement off of just a page, they have 83 reviews, and only 12 are negative/neutral. To me, that ain't bad. It's VERY difficult to have an B or higher rating when all of your items are shipping from China, plus the fact that they're not ACTUALLY based out of New York. Just because one has a USA warehouse, doesn't mean it's a USA HQ.


 
  
 While I am sure you had a great experience, the page shows a lot of unhappy people who directly complained against them. Not sure how the location of their HQ or warehouses have any bearing not he quality of service provided. One good experience doesn't negative a whole slew of reported negative experiences 
  
 And on amazon or AE if any seller had as many negative feedback they would be out of business quick. Not sure why they would be getting a free pass?
  


bhazard said:


> The company is based overseas, not in Staten Island. That could be a warehouse or entity, but not the actual company hq.
> 
> If you ever worked retail for more than a day (especially in customer service or a returns center), you know that the majority of people you deal with are idiots, are overly entitled, or are extremely demanding and rude. You will find just as many complaints against Amazon, it's sellers, and any other business of a decent size. I've ordered many items from Gearbest without any problems whatsoever, and George (the rep who helps with the sponsorship here) is great.
> 
> Had there have been any issues, we all would have mentioned it.


 
  
 Like i mentioned before, the location of their HQ has no bearing on the service they should be providing their customers no? And yes people in general are quite difficult to work with especially in the service industry and customer service I hear ya. 
  
 But I guess what I found shocking were these:
  

  

  
 I think thats pretty clear imo. Feel free to disagree but one anecdote wont change my mind over all the other issues.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

redjohn456 said:


> While I am sure you had a great experience, the page shows a lot of unhappy people who directly complained against them. Not sure how the location of their HQ or warehouses have any bearing not he quality of service provided. One good experience doesn't negative a whole slew of reported negative experiences
> 
> And on amazon or AE if any seller had as many negative feedback they would be out of business quick. Not sure why they would be getting a free pass?
> 
> ...


 
 Lol, well I can see where you're coming from on that from. Surprised they don't go out of their way to work WITH the BBB instead of just ignoring everything. T_T That does look quite bad.


----------



## Skullophile

sandbox2 said:


> how much did you get them for?


just a small discount, nearly full price. Just wanted to mention it.


----------



## mochill

New DIY MP3 V2 Professional Lossless Music MP3 HiFi Music Player Support 32GB TF Card Expansion and Support Headphone Amplifier
 http://s.aliexpress.com/yAnueqqI 
(from AliExpress Android)
New dap for 35 dollars


----------



## yangian

danimoca said:


> Guys, can the 4in1's be sometimes harsh in the highs?


 
  
 Thank to Audio123, I suddenly realize that this could be due to source. What source did you use for 4in1?


----------



## Skullophile

smy1 said:


> Could they be end game iem?


End game for value maybe, they're ticking pretty much all the boxes for me so far!


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> While I am sure you had a great experience, the page shows a lot of unhappy people who directly complained against them. Not sure how the location of their HQ or warehouses have any bearing not he quality of service provided. One good experience doesn't negative a whole slew of reported negative experiences
> 
> And on amazon or AE if any seller had as many negative feedback they would be out of business quick. Not sure why they would be getting a free pass?
> 
> ...


 
 Just my thought, but I don't think a company in China really cares about what the BBB (a US based company) thinks, nor needs to follow its requests.
  
 The complaints mentioned, such as "shipping not received after several weeks" can easily be attributed to people not understanding that if you only get the standard airmail shipping (which clearly states 30+ days or more) and don't upgrade to a faster service, you will be getting slow boat shipping of 30 days or more. This is to be expected, but people don't want to pay the ePacket or EMS shipping, yet don't want to wait either or bother reading what is in front of them. Don't buy something directly from China if that is the case. As a consumer, you have plenty of options.
  
 Based on personal experience, and the experiences of family and friends that have bought from Gearbest, we have no complaints and actually like the site more than dealing with Aliexpress when an item is available there. You are free to avoid them, but they get a good recommendation from me. I buy from a lot of overseas vendors and they are one of the better ones based in China.


----------



## Sehn82

nhlean96 said:


> Sad, no taobao link for the Benjie S5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 OMG i just bought another k9 for 25 bucks (it's still on its way). What a deal for that price!


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Just my thought, but I don't think a company in China really cares about what the BBB (a US based company) thinks, nor needs to follow its requests.
> 
> The complaints mentioned, such as "shipping not received after several weeks" can easily be attributed to people not understanding that if you only get the standard airmail shipping (which clearly states 30+ days or more) and don't upgrade to a faster service, you will be getting slow boat shipping of 30 days or more. This is to be expected, but people don't want to pay the ePacket or EMS shipping, yet don't want to wait either or bother reading what is in front of them. Don't buy something directly from China if that is the case. As a consumer, you have plenty of options.
> 
> Based on personal experience, and the experiences of family and friends that have bought from Gearbest, we have no complaints and actually like the site more than dealing with Aliexpress when an item is available there. You are free to avoid them, but they get a good recommendation from me. I buy from a lot of overseas vendors and they are one of the better ones based in China.


 

 Well I don't think the issue is whether GB should give a hoot what BBB thinks, but rather *the concerns and complaints* that they have compiled from many customers, over a long period of time. Again I never said anything about anything about BBB, its requests or such, only what they have reported with respect to customer service. At the end of the day thats what may affect our fellow head-fiers. 
  
 To be fair shipping times was just one of the complaints listen but I am inclined to agree with you. if one is too cheap to pay for faster shipping there is not point bitching about shipping times. But my screenshots clearly show there is more to it, no?  Fair enough I dont doubt you had good experiences with them, but I feel that people should hear both sides when it comes to spending their hard earned money. 
  
 Focussing on unimportant factors like how Gear Best shouldn't care what BBB thinks or that their HQ is not in the USA is taking away from the real issue at hand, which is their track record when it comes to customer service and that customers have actually taken steps to complain to an independent organization regarding GB practices. 
  
 I too buy from a variety of vendors overseas and if any of them had feedback like this you can bet your money they wouldnt be getting much business.


----------



## SuperMAG

Can benge k9 can have enough power for 120 + iems and earbuds. Can it be used as an amp over then say samsung note 4.


----------



## stacksmasher

supermag said:


> Can benge k9 can have enough power for 120 + iems and earbuds. Can it be used as an amp over then say samsung note 4.


 
  
  
 120 OHM?


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

redjohn456 said:


> Well I don't think the issue is whether GB should give a hoot what BBB thinks, but rather *the concerns and complaints* that they have compiled from many customers, over a long period of time. Again I never said anything about anything about BBB, its requests or such, only what they have reported with respect to customer service. At the end of the day thats what may affect our fellow head-fiers.
> 
> To be fair shipping times was just one of the complaints listen but I am inclined to agree with you. if one is too cheap to pay for faster shipping there is not point bitching about shipping times. But my screenshots clearly show there is more to it, no?  Fair enough I dont doubt you had good experiences with them, but I feel that people should hear both sides when it comes to spending their hard earned money.
> 
> ...


 
 Not that I'm so invested into this, nor so involved, but I do agree with you there. Any Ali/Ebay seller with any less than 97% and I'm tuned off from it completely, so I feel you there.


----------



## SuperMAG

Yes 120 ohm like say that ty earbud or some iems etc.


----------



## RedJohn456

shaya kutnowski said:


> Not that I'm so invested into this, nor so involved, but I do agree with you there. *Any Ali/Ebay seller with any less than 97% and I'm tuned off from it completely, so I feel you there.*


 

 Thats precisely what I am trying to get at   The bolded part.
  
 I have no horse in this race mate, I am not invested or involved in this in the least bit. But I dont like when attention is diverted away from the issue at hand or any sort of pettifogging.


----------



## leobigfield

redjohn456 said:


> Thats precisely what I am trying to get at   The bolded part.
> 
> I have no horse in this race mate, I am not invested or involved in this in the least bit. But I dont like when attention is diverted away from the issue at hand or any sort of pettifogging.




But that score is only based uppon the complains to that BBB site, right? If that's the case I would take that score with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lurk650

nhlean96 said:


> Fiio M3 build quality is baddddd :rolleyes:  But the UI is one of the best




I'd say it's build is solid. Besides the screen scratching easy. The UI I'm not fond of. The SQ for the price is damn good though


----------



## Trapok

redjohn456 said:


> Thats precisely what I am trying to get at   The bolded part.
> 
> I have no horse in this race mate, I am not invested or involved in this in the least bit. But I dont like when attention is diverted away from the issue at hand or any sort of pettifogging.



What you can do is to buy a cheap item (iem ) from them and try their customer service, I can tell you that they are not bad at all


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> I had a listen to the NiceHck 8 + 1 last night for about 3 hours. Got it for a decent price because I buy so much from that seller.
> Initial impressions are very positive. It is a very refined and well made iem. Bass is very well textured and not overpowering, mids are very detailed, highs have sparkle
> and great decay. Signature so far would be described as balanced with more bass than neutral.  Craftsmanship looks world class too. They're about the size of the TFZ 3. Four large BA's and four smaller BA's and a small dynamic which I can measure later on or find the specs on the web, Gleam Audio on Tao or on the AE site. Soundstage and imaging are impressive as well. They project a great image in front of the eyes for me. Taller and wider stage than average and good depth too.  In short everything is in its right place and these Chi-Fi iems are
> killer for the beans I spend. I'll post some photos soon, can;t tell if there is three or four sound bores going to the nozzle (it's mesh covered). Because the shell is clear I can see the tubes coming from the drivers and it looks like it's a 4 way crossover. More detailed impressions will follow, I'm burning them in before I say much morel


 
 Please can you tell us how the difference is amped and unamped sound,  are they really need a good amp or they deliver a decent sound directly from a good smart phone like galaxy note 5,  thanks.


----------



## tripside

nhlean96 said:


> Sad, no taobao link for the Benjie S5
> 
> P/s: Hehe, found one with very good price
> 
> Benjie K9 costs 79 RMB on tmall FYI, while the S5 costs 169 RMB (x2) so S5 for me




How do you shop on tmall or taobao ? Everything's in Chinese. Any way to spot a good seller? At 89rmb K9 sounds like a total steal. If only I knew how place a order on tmall.


----------



## audio123

lz a2s isnt a bad iem if u have the right setup for it


----------



## SuperMAG

Question. Do i need a dac like say benjie here. I use my samsung note 4 (asian exsuns) and laptop. 

Will benjie make a huge deference in sound. Say like twiced better maybe?

I mosly use my monk plus and waitin for my **** 4in1 and ty hiz and some kz's and others.


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> lz a2s isnt a bad iem if u have the right setup for it




Anyway just try to avoid LZ-Axx and go with Celeste should be the right choice


----------



## 1clearhead

I might purchase either the ***** DT2*, or the ***** UEs*, or even the ***** VT66*.
  
 Has anyone compared any of these three yet? Please give some details......


----------



## crabdog

FX-Audio DAC-X6 review:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/feixiang-fx-audio-dac-x6/reviews/16773


----------



## Inszy

stacksmasher said:


> The only DAP worth buying for under $50 is the BENJIE S5.  Damn good sound quality for the money.


 
 Much better sq than xDuoo X2?


----------



## danimoca

yangian said:


> Thank to Audio123, I suddenly realize that this could be due to source. What source did you use for 4in1?


 
  
 I haven't got them. But I'm realizing that people consider them to be somewhat bright IEM's.


----------



## HiFiChris

stacksmasher said:


> ahmed waheed said:
> 
> 
> > for a 50$ budget what dap do you recommend to buy? looking to purchase through aliexpress.i know it's a little budget but hopefully can get a good one.
> ...


 
  
 I tend to strongly disagree here - the AGPTek/Ruizu models are excellent budget DAPs, too.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'd also quickly point to the Sansa Clips, but I don't think they're available sub $50 anymore.  Even then, my Ritmix is sub-$50 and has a nice detailed sound.  Seems like a decent enough Kogan successor so far.


----------



## Alex3221

ahmed waheed said:


> for a 50$ budget what dap do you recommend to buy? looking to purchase through aliexpress.i know it's a little budget but hopefully can get a good one.



Xduoo X2 is about $37-50 on Aliexpress and can drive 8~300Ohm headphones, SQ for many users is near or equal to Fiio X1.


----------



## Alex3221

crabdog said:


> FX-Audio DAC-X6 review:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/feixiang-fx-audio-dac-x6/reviews/16773



Thank you! Added to favorites on Ali.


----------



## darkdoorway

Well well well.

4 in 1 has actually lived up to their hype. Got it on Friday.

Well done Chinese IEM thread.


----------



## crabdog

hifichris said:


> I tend to strongly disagree here - the AGPTek/Ruizu models are excellent budget DAPs, too.


 
 Not to mention Benjie K9.


----------



## Saoshyant

I really should order that one Crab...  it's awfully tempting for a take anywhere dap.  If I lose/break it, it's not a big loss.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> I really should order that one Crab...  it's awfully tempting for a take anywhere dap.  If I lose/break it, it's not a big loss.


 
 Yeah, it's a great little unit. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## kubin2984

My Auglamour R8 after 4 month


----------



## base08

For those talking about the DAP and DAC first check what makes a good quality (hint: transparency) over at http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-5/audio-quality.htm where this guy explains carefully how you should scientifically measure its performance. In this case he uses an iPhone 5 DAC, as an example, to prove its efficiency and signal's transparency, on the contrary to general people's belief.

Not all smartphones will have the same quality as Apple ones because they really put effort on the music side of their business, but if you get a hold on some data of your own phone's output capabilities might be helpful to know its real quality.

To sum it up, If your headphone is low impedance with superior performance, you can/should use your convenient friendly phone...


----------



## ozkan

stacksmasher said:


> The only DAP worth buying for under $50 is the [COLOR=333333]BENJIE S5.  Damn good sound quality for the money.[/COLOR]




Newsmy A33 is also pretty good and only sells for $25 on aliexpress.


----------



## kalo86

Hello guys, I tried the following DAPs in the last days: Sansa Clip+, AGPTek B03, AGPTek M20, AGPTek G05, AGPTek H1, Xduoo X3.
In terms of sound quality and firmware I prefer AGPTek H1. Then follows the Xduoo X3.
The rest of DAPs are the same level since they mount the same audio chip (M20, B03, A12, G05). The Sansa Clip+ has a different audio chip, has a little bit of sound quality in more if compared to the M20, B03, A02, G05, A12, but there is a negative factor on the hiss level which I think is boring sometimes.
If you want a good budget DAP, then choose one of the AGPTek's: they differ only in dimension, weight, display (oled/color,TFT), materials, battery life.
The H1 is the best DAP for me, I cannot think that there is a better one at the price of 76€.
Regards!


----------



## audio123

Guys JIANGHAI DT86. 5BA iem. 
Any takers? May take one for the team.


----------



## ozkan

This Oriver looks darn good.  I wish I could get my hands on it. Does anyone know the other rebranded model of the Oriver H1? 

http://www.oriver.net/e_productshow/?47-H1-HiFi-Music-Player-47.html


----------



## 31usive

[@]1clearhead how did you order the 4in1 in taobao?


----------



## 31usive

1clearhead how did you order the 4in1 in taobao?


----------



## Skullophile

ahmad313 said:


> Please can you tell us how the difference is amped and unamped sound,  are they really need a good amp or they deliver a decent sound directly from a good smart phone like galaxy note 5,  thanks.


The 8 + 1 are powered fine by my Cowon J3 I'll test them with my iPhone 4s and amped soon. I do most listening with my Fiio X5.


----------



## To.M

I can recommend Benjie S5, high build quality, ease of use (separate volume buttons) and good quality of sound,truly a great product for about 25usd.


----------



## audio123

to.m said:


> I can recommend Benjie S5, high build quality, ease of use (separate volume buttons) and good quality of sound,truly a great product for about 25usd.


 

 i agree s5 is good


----------



## audio123

@mochill made an outstanding recommendation when he told me about the dawnwood gt36.
 currently using my qp1r with dsd tracks, its a gem iem


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> Guys JIANGHAI DT86. 5BA iem.
> Any takers? May take one for the team.


 
  
 mochill has it and he seems to praise it too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





audio123 said:


> @mochill made an outstanding recommendation when he told me about the dawnwood gt36.
> currently using my qp1r with dsd tracks, its a gem iem


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> mochill has it and he seems to praise it too


 

 he always makes good recommendation
 in @mochill we trust


----------



## mochill

Thanks for the praiseI just like real good sound like all of us


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody have any information or experience of these Shozy Lancea usb type amplifier/dac, 
 Actually that is the thing i am looking for a long time it is very easy to use just attach with smartphone and that's it,  but i don't know about the performance of these things so I don't want to take a risk because the USD180 is not a small amount. 
 I welcome any other suggestions from anybody here ( any other usb type amplifier/dac.


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> Thanks for the praiseI just like real good sound like all of us


 






 respect for mochill


----------



## Ewen

Don't want to open a debate on GearBest, personally the problem I have with GB is customer service which is below average and sometimes really pathetic, but the ZS3 price dropped again $ 8.38 ( excellent sound but fitting is problematic for me ).
 http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html?wid=21


----------



## anticute

ahmad313 said:


> Anybody have any information or experience of these Shozy Lancea usb type amplifier/dac,
> Actually that is the thing i am looking for a long time it is very easy to use just attach with smartphone and that's it,  but i don't know about the performance of these things so I don't want to take a risk because the USD180 is not a small amount.
> I welcome any other suggestions from anybody here ( any other usb type amplifier/dac.


 
 Mentioned it before, but I like my Zorloo Zuperdac a lot. Might want to check it out.


----------



## 1clearhead

31usive said:


> @1clearhead how did you order the 4in1 in taobao?


 
  
 ****'s homepage on taobao.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w25148-8706138975.3.4XOzRZ&id=536406272968


----------



## notamethlab

nhlean96 said:


> Sad, no taobao link for the Benjie S5
> 
> P/s: Hehe, found one with very good price
> 
> Benjie K9 costs 79 RMB on tmall FYI, while the S5 costs 169 RMB (x2) so S5 for me


 
I would recommend buying the XQ-10 amp for it as well


----------



## Majin

I was looking into the **** 4 in 1 and was wondering if it would be a noticable upgrade from the KZ ED9 and KZ ZN1 (with built in amp). I used to love the sony MH1C till death until i tried the KZ ED9, now i find the sony MH1C bass heavy. I already own UE TF10 which i find lacking in comparison to my custom livewires.


----------



## Skullophile

Some pics of the 8 + 1


----------



## Bentox

ahmad313 said:


> Anybody have any information or experience of these Shozy Lancea usb type amplifier/dac,  Actually that is the thing i am looking for a long time it is very easy to use just attach with smartphone and that's it,  but i don't know about the performance of these things so I don't want to take a risk because the USD180 is not a small amount.
> I welcome any other suggestions from anybody here ( any other usb type amplifier/dac.


 
  
 I ordered one from Penon, specifically for its amplifier capabilities, not so much its DAC ability.
 Connected to my iPhone 6's Lightning port with the supplied cable, it provided the same if not slightly less volume output - which was a big disappointment. I found the audio was slightly warmer, with a more subdued high end. Unfortunately, this combination bordered on making some music sound a bit dull.
 Just my 2 cents  . Penon was great to deal with though and the return process was painless and swift.


----------



## Ahmad313

bentox said:


> I ordered one from Penon, specifically for its amplifier capabilities, not so much its DAC ability.
> Connected to my iPhone 6's Lightning port with the supplied cable, it provided the same if not slightly less volume output - which was a big disappointment. I found the audio was slightly warmer, with a more subdued high end. Unfortunately, this combination bordered on making some music sound a bit dull.
> Just my 2 cents  . Penon was great to deal with though and the return process was painless and swift.


 
 Thanks  friend,  it's really helped me.


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> Some pics of the 8 + 1





>


 
 Wow,  it's looks very beautiful,  waiting for your detailed impressions/review. 
 How about the bass and soundstage v/s SW III,???


----------



## Ahmad313

anticute said:


> Mentioned it before, but I like my Zorloo Zuperdac a lot. Might want to check it out.


 
 Please can you post a picture of your Zorloo Zuperdac,  thanks.


----------



## c0rp1

Hey guys, a long time lurker here... decided to hop in the **** 4in1 hype train and ordered a pair.
  
 Till now I have owned only KZ ATE, Piston 3 and an old pair of Shure (SE115). Definitely expecting some nice things from the 4in1.
  
 Now the questions:
  
 I've read that most people got the best out of their IEMs by burning them. Can someone please enlighten a noob like me how exactly should the burn-in be done? I tried to do a search about that topic, but didn't seem to find the right answer. Is it enough to just use them for some period of time, or it's faster to just use one of those "burn-in your headphones" videos in youtube and just leave them playing to those during the night? And how long should the burn-in for the **** 4in1 be (cause I've read that people suggest different burni-in times for different IEMs).
  
 And another one - will the original cable (black one) and the original tips be enough, or I should buy separate ones? In general I do love the foam tips and have ordered some for the Pistons from here (size T200), but don't know if they'll match the **** and if it's even a good idea to use them instead of the original ones. I don't have a separate DAC so I'll be using them with my HTC One M8 and my Dell Laptop.
  
 Thank you in advance !


----------



## Skullophile

@ahmad313, it'll take more testing but the sound stage is a similar size to the ear kegs.
The 8 + 1 are not V or U shaped like the Keggers, bass is much tighter, dosnt reach as low either. 

They are not warm and smooth, they go for accuracy, have details galore and have a pretty 
flat freq response. Usually I find a weakness straight away with an iem but not the case with this one.
Chi-fi has finally gone balls to the wall, even though I think they're made in Singapore! Close enough!


----------



## kimD

skullophile said:


> Some pics of the 8 + 1




Cool 8+1 like no others.
How does the sounding?


----------



## Lurk650

c0rp1 said:


> Hey guys, a long time lurker here... decided to hop in the **** 4in1 hype train and ordered a pair.
> 
> Till now I have owned only KZ ATE, Piston 3 and an old pair of Shure (SE115). Definitely expecting some nice things from the 4in1.
> 
> ...




Download the JLab free burn in test. Mix it up with some real music, I use Drum and Breaks station on Spotify. Try to shoot for at least 150 hrs. Some people like to take break for hours at a time, I have so many different IEMs and don't listen all that much so I don't worry about it

As for tips, in the USA you can get Auvio tips off EBay and Amazon. Trinity Audio sells Kombi tips for cheap, they ship internationally. They are silicone with a foam underneath for solid isolation and comfort without the hassle of straight foam


----------



## yangian

I'm selling my FX DAC-X6:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/818610/fx-audio-dac-x6
  
 Thanks


----------



## audionoobz

Any information, comparison or recommendation for Ostry KC06/KC06A and TFZ series 1s?


----------



## ajaxender

audionoobz said:


> Any information, comparison or recommendation for Ostry KC06/KC06A and TFZ series 1s?


 
  
 TFZ 1s vs Ostry KC06A - short comparison:

 TFZ has much, much more bass. What kind of bass? All of it. Considerably more mid-bass and upper bass in particular. Similar depth I think. Ostry perceptually more controlled due to less quantity. TFZ quality surprising for the quantity, though. 
TFZ more lower/middle mids, Ostry more upper mids/lower treble transition. Ostry brighter, more exciting sound in that regard, good with rock. TFZ vocal range a little fuller and rather clear, well separated from the bass. 
TFZ considerably less treble, but seems to extend pretty well, just quietly. Ostry again, much brighter. 
Timbre wise, I'd actually pick the TFZ IF you EQ down the upper and a little mid bass, and boost the treble - I think its rather nice treble and its a pity its so recessed by default. Ostry has an engaging mid range and nice bass but is a little thin in the treble. 
Ostry fit is very shallow, not a fan of this and I have struggled to find ideal tips, currently using ML spiral dots but comfort is still not great. Cable is annoyingly springy; needs earguides to not be a pain for over-ear wear. TFZ shell is not small and is over-ear only, but the newer ('s' version) cable is nice and well behaved. Fits me very well with varying tips - using spinfits as for me they tend to reduce upper bass and increase lower treble some, ideal in this case. 
  
 Ultimately for me, I quite like the Ostry and try to give it some listening time, but not enough to put up with the fit for long. I like the TFZ enough to pick it sometimes over objectively better gear, just for a change. Buuuut, I have found I don't have an affinity for any sound signature in particular and these are quite different sounding, your taste should inform your decision more than my preference.


----------



## vapman

Idealist S1813 another good choices for a budget DAP. $24, firmware a little buggy, but has great SQ, microSD and fm radio.


----------



## VinceHill24

Just got a brief listen to the **** 4in1 which i just received. Initial impressions, they're straight off very different to its sibling the **** UEs. The 4in1 boast a very V shape sound signature to me, bass dives deeper with more amount of bass than the UEs and a recessed midrange as opposed to UEs which sounds more forward in its midrange in comparison. The 4in1 surprisingly sound so much brighter than UEs even though they share the same BA so i believe there's some tuning involved there. The 4in1 kinda reminds me of the HLSX-808 sound signature which is V shape sound signature but with even more clarity and detail whereas the UEs is actually more balance in its overall sound presentation which gives a more natural and less fatiguing listening for me. The brighter 4in1 seems to bring out slightly more detail as compared to UEs though. It depends which kind sound signature you prefer but to me i prefer the UEs more. I've never heard of anything double or triple the price of 4in1 but it can never beat my unnamed IEM and i will pick the Vyrus over it anytime by topping up just a little more in my budget. Of course these are just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## audionoobz

ajaxender thanks for the reply dude. Considering I usually listen to the billboard 100’s ,edm and some acoustic music which do you think would be better for me?


----------



## kimD

Just got my AK custom 3+1 will be reporting after try out 
Unexpected shipped with EMS to SG less than a week


----------



## Skullophile

@KimD I've got some on the way as well


----------



## kimD

skullophile said:


> @KimD I've got some on the way as well




These 3+1 unexpected that goods.
Once you get it on hand.. You would realised what i wanna to tell

Really a surprise and gave me a good present, 2 days before going to Aus for my trip.


----------



## ajaxender

audionoobz said:


> @ajaxender thanks for the reply dude. Considering I usually listen to the billboard 100’s ,edm and some acoustic music which do you think would be better for me?


 
  
 I have to couch this with - I can't (and won't) say what will be better for you. 
 I can say that I think the TFZ would be equal or better for me for those genres - bass for EDM, well presented vocals for pop, and nice timbre for acoustic - and given the considerably lower price and most-likely easier fit, I think it is a safer choice.


----------



## crabdog

yangian said:


> I'm selling my FX DAC-X6:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/818610/fx-audio-dac-x6
> 
> Thanks



Reason for selling?


----------



## yangian

crabdog said:


> Reason for selling?


 
  
 Oh, no negative reason. I updated, so want to get rid of this budgeted one.


----------



## crabdog

yangian said:


> Oh, no negative reason. I updated, so want to get rid of this budgeted one.



Nice., any impressions on the new one?


----------



## yangian

crabdog said:


> Nice., any impressions on the new one?


 
  
 Oh, I bought a parasound Zdac v2. I like it, a great DAC. IMO, Zdac is obviously better than original Explorer and Explorer is better than X6.


----------



## crabdog

yangian said:


> Oh, I bought a parasound Zdac v2. I like it, a great DAC. IMO, Zdac is obviously better than original Explorer and Explorer is better than X6.


 
 Thanks, had never heard of Parasound before. The Zdac looks really good but it looks like they don't have any dealers in Asia


----------



## yangian

crabdog said:


> Thanks, had never heard of Parasound before. The Zdac looks really good but it looks like they don't have any dealers in Asia




Oh, might be. I like its balanced out, it does improve sound quality over RCA out. But its headpone out is not good for low impedience phones. But it can drive hd600 pretty good.


----------



## stacksmasher

ozkan said:


> Newsmy A33 is also pretty good and only sells for $25 on aliexpress.


 
  
  
Looks like I need to have an under $50 bake off!    Let me grab the 4 or 5 that where recommended and Ill post some reviews.


----------



## Pastapipo

ahmad313 said:


> Anybody have any information or experience of these Shozy Lancea usb type amplifier/dac,
> Actually that is the thing i am looking for a long time it is very easy to use just attach with smartphone and that's it,  but i don't know about the performance of these things so I don't want to take a risk because the USD180 is not a small amount.
> I welcome any other suggestions from anybody here ( any other usb type amplifier/dac.


 
  
  


anticute said:


> Mentioned it before, but I like my Zorloo Zuperdac a lot. Might want to check it out.


 
  
  


ahmad313 said:


> Please can you post a picture of your Zorloo Zuperdac,  thanks.


 
  
 I agree with Anticute, the Zuperdac is an excellent sounding device.
 A while back I compared the Dragonfly Black with the Zuperdac, you can find the pictures there:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac/reviews/16591


----------



## Pastapipo

Just ordered the K-GuSS K2 DAC. It has a 25% discount for the coming 5 days.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.42.AerPzk
  
 Very curious to the SQ....


----------



## vapman

pastapipo said:


> Just ordered the K-GuSS K2 DAC. It has a 25% discount for the coming 5 days.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.42.AerPzk
> 
> Very curious to the SQ....


 

 I might order one for the heck of it. Wolfson DAC and bluetooth is quite nice for that price.... can't tell but it looks like opamp might be socketed? I hope so.


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> Just ordered the K-GuSS K2 DAC. It has a 25% discount for the coming 5 days.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.42.AerPzk
> 
> Very curious to the SQ....


 
 That does look good for the price. Will be waiting to hear your impressions on it.


----------



## anticute

pastapipo said:


> I agree with Anticute, the Zuperdac is an excellent sounding device.
> A while back I compared the Dragonfly Black with the Zuperdac, you can find the pictures there:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac/reviews/16591


 
 Nice comparison! I was actually wondering how it'd stack up to the dragonfly.
  
 I used it with my iPhone and my laptop to begin with, but then I managed to get a Oppo HA-2, don't know how that happened..
  
 Still use it out of my laptop, though, really clean sounding little thing.


----------



## kimD

I can't said anything for my new bought AK Custom 3.1, sounds like superior with extreme resolution cleaned.
Bass tight like hell, even tight than **** 4in1.

If compare to Oriolus v2, I think these AK far better.
Mids forward & Treble clean & smooth, soundstage damn heaven.
The overall separation of textured detailed, like CA Andromeda.

Pretty good for techno, rock, R&B music, even love song.
The rest really no comment at all.


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> I can't said anything for my new bought AK Custom 3.1, sounds like superior with extreme resolution cleaned.
> Bass tight like hell, even tight than **** 4in1.
> 
> If compare to Oriolus v2, I think these AK far better.
> ...




woah. How does the 3+1 fair against the Andromeda overall?


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> woah. How does the 3+1 fair against the Andromeda overall?




AK 3+1 Bass - Winner, Textured and detailed around 80-90% of Andromeda.
Once you try out the AK 3+1, i think you might rid off Andromeda on the spot.
Just for example only.


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> AK 3+1 Bass - Winner, Textured and detailed around *80-90% of Andromeda*.
> Once you try out the AK 3+1, i think you might rid off Andromeda on the spot.
> Just for example only.




You are referring to bass-quantity, right?
In any case, this almost sounds too good to be true. Rivaling or even outclassing an Andromeda at <250$, wow you must have really hit the jackpot. 
Keep the impressions coming. I might jump on the AK 3+1 train.


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> You are referring to bass-quantity, right?
> In any case, this almost sounds too good to be true. Rivaling or even outclassing an Andromeda at <250$, wow you must have really hit the jackpot.
> Keep the impressions coming. I might jump on the AK 3+1 train.




In honest of my andromeda already kept in cold room, more than one months plus.

These AK 3+1 really unexpected sounds.


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> In honest of my andromeda already kept in cold room, more than one months plus.
> 
> These AK 3+1 really unexpected sounds.




An Andromeda in the cold room. You guys just got too much money on your hands, it seems.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, having had my Rose Pudding for a little while now, I find I have no real basis for measurement on whether or not these are worth the fairly high cost for an IEM from this thread.  When it comes down to it, my most expensive IEM is my Senn IE800, followed by this one, and after this would be I guess my RE-600B, but that was bought used for $90.  The signature is nice and bassy, which depending on EQ can intrude on vocals, but without heavy EQ, the vocals are still pleasantly present and quite enjoyable (Listening to The Neighborhood right now) and I have zero issue with the balancing's outcome.  My only complaint is one easily fixed once I make a decision on an alternative, which is the cable is short.  I'm guessing at 3 or so feet.  I don't get much use out of the RE-600B as I bought that to see how it'd sound with my HM700, which is nice but feels under-driven, and it's a bit more neutral/balanced of a sound than I typically go for.  As far as the IE800, I feel comparing the two would be unfair, as to my ears the IE800 is certainly superior, but due to cost & experience of Sennheiser's design team, this isn't surprising.  So for the Asian IEMs I've tried, the next most expensive I have is a TK11 I bought used on the forums, which is a very enjoyable IEM that lead me to be willing to try a higher cost hybrid purchase, but there's no real comparison of the two either.  The Pudding is very talented, but that bass is most certainly present & commanding, even with no EQ applied by my Fiio X5.  The TK11 aims for a bit more balanced of an approach.  Honestly, the Pudding approaches basshead level (Fiio X5 to Fiio E12 low gain with bass) while still maintaining a fairly reasonable level of vocals.  I must admit I enjoy it.  In the past, I used the Hifiman HE400 & Sony XB60, with the rather occasional session on an XB500 for some bassy fun, but this is most assuredly superior to me for my tastes.  I still love the HE400 very much, but felt the veiled vocals detracted enough that when I saw someone who was looking to buy, I couldn't say no.  It's a remarkably easy to drive IEM as well.  Oh, and for those who have tried Rose's other flagship, the Mojito, to me it is a very suitable compliment.  Sorry for the rambling, just kinda started typing.


----------



## Darkestred

kimd said:


> AK 3+1 Bass - Winner, Textured and detailed around 80-90% of Andromeda.
> Once you try out the AK 3+1, i think you might rid off Andromeda on the spot.
> Just for example only.


 

 Is it an airy sounding IEM?


----------



## audio123

my musicmaker tp16 just came. amazing earbud fresh out of the box.


----------



## robervaul

audio123 said:


> my musicmaker tp16 just came. amazing earbud fresh out of the box.


 
@audio123 vs Hi-Z HP-32 and vs Monks ? Sorry, but it's inevitable.


----------



## bzfrank

My current thoughts on the 4-in-1 vs. Tk13 vs. SWIII (All burned in, 100h 4-in-1, 150h TK13, 400h SWIII) on a DX90 and DX80:
  
 4-in-1 < TK13 < SWIII
  
 The 4-in-1 is not bad especially in the bass department, but the Tk13 comes out better to my taste.
 The Shockwave III runs at warp speed around any of those. Listening to the SW its like opening a window to a new (music) universe.


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> I can't said anything for my new bought AK Custom 3.1, sounds like superior with extreme resolution cleaned.
> Bass tight like hell, even tight than **** 4in1.
> 
> If compare to Oriolus v2, I think these AK far better.
> ...


 
 Please give a brief comparison with AK 3+1 and Andromeda specially on soundstage,  instruments separation and overall resolution,  it's will really helps to people who want to buy 3+1 or Andromeda.


----------



## kimD

darkestred said:


> Is it an airy sounding IEM?




Yes correct airy sounding IEM.

Dynamic Bass + Mids + Treble everything just right.
Prefect match sounds tunes from AK custom.

Bass tight enought, there is no bass light on mid-bass, driving like hi-fi, when punch can feel that vibrated.
Midrange forward, meaning those vocal never miss out.
Treble clean and clear, no high pitching sound or too hot, but still quite sparked with smooth enough.
True Soundstage = huge and deeper.

Edited 
My *conclusion :
Worth it, one for all


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> Yes correct airy sounding IEM.
> 
> Dynamic Bass + Mids + Treble everything just right.
> Prefect match sounds tunes from AK custom.
> ...




Choo, Choo, all abort the next hype train.


----------



## kimD

ahmad313 said:


> Please give a brief comparison with AK 3+1 and Andromeda specially on soundstage,  instruments separation and overall resolution,  it's will really helps to people who want to buy 3+1 or Andromeda.




Actually is depending on that person to like more textured, if can accept for light bass with Andromera shouldn't be an problem.

AK 3+1 more suit to general music, all in one.
Wanna hardcore music there are still given you shock and fun like hell


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> Yes correct airy sounding IEM.
> 
> Dynamic Bass + Mids + Treble everything just right.
> Prefect match sounds tunes from AK custom.
> ...


 
 Ohh man my 4in1  and Musicmakers TKY2 are on the way and my hands feel itching again,  really pity on my wallet.


----------



## audio123

robervaul said:


> @audio123 vs Hi-Z HP-32 and vs Monks ? Sorry, but it's inevitable.


 

 i havent burn in yet but it wins hp 32 and monks for details.
 source used: Questyle QP1R
 track format used: DSD


----------



## kimD

ahmad313 said:


> Ohh man my 4in1  and Musicmakers TKY2 are on the way and my hands feel itching again,  really pity on my wallet.




Actually **** 4in1 has do pretty good with the sounds signature & huge soundstage.
It AK 3+1 has another level with these.


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> Actually **** 4in1 has do pretty good with the sounds signature & huge soundstage.
> It AK 3+1 has another level with these.




So to cut down the chase. 
AK 3+1 > Andromeda in which departments?


----------



## kimD

fuyu said:


> So to cut down the chase.
> AK 3+1 > Andromeda in which departments?




Lol.. But still depending for personal liking and sounds reference.

For me, all I like.. Usually more prefering to electric techno musics to suit my style.


----------



## Darkestred

fuyu said:


> So to cut down the chase.
> AK 3+1 > Andromeda in which departments?


 
  


kimd said:


> Lol.. But still depending for personal liking and sounds reference.
> 
> For me all, I like.. Usually more prefering to electric techno musics to suit my style.


 
  
  
 Such a tease.  I'm torn.  I like the sound of the tk12/to13 but i am considering getting the shockwave but now this has me interested.  However, I recently puchased a Vyrus and while i like it, its just too light sounding.  I have a feeling that the 3+1 will be in a similar vein as the vyrus sound signature.


----------



## kimD

darkestred said:


> Such a tease.  I'm torn.  I like the sound of the tk12/to13 but i am considering getting the shockwave but now this has me interested.  However, I recently puchased a Vyrus and while i like it, its just too light sounding.  I have a feeling that the 3+1 will be in a similar vein as the vyrus sound signature.




3+1 has never given for cheapo sounding.
There's warm and creamy detailed as well.
Even clarity of textured may not lose those from 1k to 1.5k USD cost IEM.

But everything still trust your ears.
Once you have this for sure you would love it so much

Edited beside me, I am still having for UM Martian 2BA + 2DD that sounds is great, but no Wow factor at all


----------



## Saoshyant

The more I'm listening to the Rose Pudding before sleep, the more I realize I'd be fine with trading my Senn IE800 for a decent dap and just stick with my Puddin. I very well might change my mind tomorrow, but for now, I'm happy I took a chance.


----------



## CoiL

majin said:


> I was looking into the **** 4 in 1 and was wondering if it would be a noticable upgrade from the KZ ED9 and KZ ZN1 (with built in amp).


 
 Don`t have the ZN1 but 4in1 is way better than ED9, another league.
 Quote:


vincehill24 said:


> Just got a brief listen to the **** 4in1 which i just received. Initial impressions, they're straight off very different to its sibling the **** UEs. The 4in1 boast a very V shape sound signature to me, bass dives deeper with more amount of bass than the UEs and a recessed midrange as opposed to UEs which sounds more forward in its midrange in comparison. The 4in1 surprisingly sound so much brighter than UEs even though they share the same BA so i believe there's some tuning involved there. The 4in1 kinda reminds me of the HLSX-808 sound signature which is V shape sound signature but with even more clarity and detail whereas the UEs is actually more balance in its overall sound presentation which gives a more natural and less fatiguing listening for me. The brighter 4in1 seems to bring out slightly more detail as compared to UEs though. It depends which kind sound signature you prefer but to me i prefer the UEs more. I've never heard of anything double or triple the price of 4in1 but it can never beat my unnamed IEM and i will pick the Vyrus over it anytime by topping up just a little more in my budget. Of course these are just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


 
 Do some tip-rolling and try JVC Spiral Dot`s ...they are more balanced/neutral to my ears than LZ A2S and modified 808. Only slight V-shape, but in pleasant and wolcome way (with Spiral dot tips and tennmak upgrade cable).


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> Do some tip-rolling and try JVC Spiral Dot`s ...they are more balanced/neutral to my ears than LZ A2S and modified 808. Only slight V-shape, but in pleasant and wolcome way (with Spiral dot tips and tennmak upgrade cable).


 

 coil do u prefer spiral dot or spinfit for higher frequencies?
 thanks in advance!


----------



## CoiL

Unfortunately, spinfit tips are the few ones I don`t have yet, so, no idea.


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> Unfortunately, spinfit tips are the few ones I don`t have yet, so, no idea.


 

 ah alright. thanks for the headsup mate!


----------



## ozkan

Why isn't there any 4in1 review out there yet if they are really so good?


----------



## scizzro

1clearhead reviewed them in the thread (link below), and others have given their opinions.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32550#post_12782719
  
 It's funny to see them being compared to iem's 3-10 times their price. These are probably not end game in terms of sound quality. I fully expect a $100+ iem to sound better, I got my 4in1 with cable for $31. I'm going to use them on the go, so I'm not concerned about the absolute best sound quality; I just want a rugged, good sounding IEM that punches above its price. The 4in1 is very competetive in that niche of the market, especially since it has a detachable cable.


----------



## stacksmasher

OK I have these 4 models on the way for the "Under $50 DAP bake off"  Anyone think there should be one more listed?  
  
  
Newsmy A33
Ruizu X02   
XDUOO X2 
BENJIE S5


----------



## tw1s

Hey Guys, what about QKZ DM3 , they cost 7$....??


----------



## Lurk650

stacksmasher said:


> OK I have these 4 models on the way for the "Under $50 DAP bake off"  Anyone think there should be one more listed?
> 
> 
> Newsmy A33
> ...




Fiio M3


----------



## audio123

scizzro said:


> 1clearhead reviewed them in the thread (link below), and others have given their opinions.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32550#post_12782719
> 
> *It's funny to see them being compared to iem's 3-10 times their price. These are probably not end game in terms of sound quality. *I fully expect a $100+ iem to sound better, I got my 4in1 with cable for $31. I'm going to use them on the go, so I'm not concerned about the absolute best sound quality; I just want a rugged, good sounding IEM that punches above its price. The 4in1 is very competetive in that niche of the market, especially since it has a detachable cable.


----------



## Sehn82

stacksmasher said:


> OK I have these 4 models on the way for the "Under $50 DAP bake off"  Anyone think there should be one more listed?
> 
> 
> Newsmy A33
> ...




Don't forget the Benjie K9


----------



## ozkan

Why isn't there any 4in1 review out there if they are really so good? 





stacksmasher said:


> OK I have these 4 models on the way for the "Under $50 DAP bake off"  Anyone think there should be one more listed?
> 
> 
> Newsmy A33
> ...




I've only auditioned Xduoo X2 and Newsmy A33 so cannot comment on the others. Between these two I'd pick Newsmy A33 which is a bit warmer and less powerful version of Ritmix RF-7650.


----------



## Sehn82

Just pulled the trigger on these babies. 

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z3o.7695460.0.0.fB8ead&id=16065285588

Will post my experience once I receive them. Not much info online since the U3 mini was supposedly only released a couple of months back. Looks like it could be a good budget portable amp. Op amp is socketed too for those who like rolling.


----------



## Folly

@kimD Do you think the AK 3+1 is worth extra money over the 2+1?


----------



## audio123

**** 4 in 1 =


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> Actually **** 4in1 has do pretty good with the sounds signature & huge soundstage.
> It AK 3+1 has another level with these.


 
 Hi KimD,  i just see your profile,  really excited stuff is listed in your incoming list,,  i am really interested in a companion between AK 3+1,  DZ7 and Super Dolphin when you get these babies in your hand.


----------



## 1clearhead

About the **** 4in1's....
  
 With their tank-like armor housing, detachable MMCX, which includes beryllium 8MM DD's, plus the Knowles 30042 BA's all for around $30 US dollars?.....I think they're definitely worth talking about.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32550#post_12782719
  
 By all means, It's not an endgame, BUT it's an idealistic view of what "a bang for the buck" can get you for those on a budget! They are extremely worth it and can definitely compete at a much higher league!


----------



## Darkestred

^^^Agreed.  Why couldn't they compete with 100 dollar headphones?  They do.  And they can hang with more expensive ones.  Certainly, doesn't make them better just as clearhead said, great bang for the buck.
  
 Is anyone with the Shockwave or who had the shockwave going to get the ak 3+1?  Would really be interested in that comparison.  Even though they do seem a bit different.


----------



## wastan

stacksmasher said:


> OK I have these 4 models on the way for the "Under $50 DAP bake off"  Anyone think there should be one more listed?
> 
> 
> Newsmy A33
> ...




AGPtEK B03

I think you can find clip+ refurbished for under that on occasion.


----------



## Skullophile

darkestred said:


> ^^^Agreed.  Why couldn't they compete with 100 dollar headphones?  They do.  And they can hang with more expensive ones.  Certainly, doesn't make them better just as clearhead said, great bang for the buck.
> 
> Is anyone with the Shockwave or who had the shockwave going to get the ak 3+1?  Would really be interested in that comparison.  Even though they do seem a bit different.


ive own the Ear Kegs and the AK 3 + 1 is on the way. I'll 
compare them soon.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

Is there a way to buy some new pairs of **** tips i might have lost time with all my earphone tips


----------



## kahaluu

Anyone have a link to the AK 3+1? Thanks.


----------



## Darkestred

skullophile said:


> ive own the Ear Kegs and the AK 3 + 1 is on the way. I'll
> compare them soon.


 
 Awesome.  Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## FUYU

kahaluu said:


> Anyone have a link to the AK 3+1? Thanks.




http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-with-1DD-In-Ear-Headphone-High-End-Universal-In/119089_32707791632.html


----------



## kahaluu

fuyu said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-with-1DD-In-Ear-Headphone-High-End-Universal-In/119089_32707791632.html


 
 Thank you.


----------



## Majin

How would the **** 4in1 compare to Ultimate Ears TF10?


----------



## bjaardker

Folks, Just a heads up that I was able to order the **** 4in1 Silver with Blue cable from NiceHCK for $27.25. Looks like they've got a couple of discounts that pop up at check out. 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html
  
 So, if getting it below the $30 mark is what you needed to pull the trigger (as it was for me), then it's time to jump on the hype train.
  
 The Trinity PM4 is delayed, so I needed something to keep me busy anyway.


----------



## c0rp1

bjaardker said:


> Folks, Just a heads up that I was able to order the **** 4in1 Silver with Blue cable from NiceHCK for $27.25. Looks like they've got a couple of discounts that pop up at check out.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html
> 
> ...


 

 I guess you meant $29.25. If you actually purchase them from their mobile app, they will cost $28.47 (which is what I got them for).


----------



## Cinder

bjaardker said:


> Folks, Just a heads up that I was able to order the **** 4in1 Silver with Blue cable from NiceHCK for $27.25. Looks like they've got a couple of discounts that pop up at check out.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html
> 
> ...


 
 Delayed _again? _Are we still heading for the end of this month?


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> Yes correct airy sounding IEM.
> 
> Dynamic Bass + Mids + Treble everything just right.
> Prefect match sounds tunes from AK custom.
> ...


 
 Is the shells of iem made by any type of metal,??  And you use the stock cable or you have any upgraded cable for them,  how's the quantity of the stock cable of 3+1,???


----------



## loomisjohnson

bhazard said:


> The company is based overseas, not in Staten Island. That could be a warehouse or entity, but not the actual company hq.
> 
> If you ever worked retail for more than a day (especially in customer service or a returns center), you know that the majority of people you deal with are idiots, are overly entitled, or are extremely demanding and rude. You will find just as many complaints against Amazon, it's sellers, and any other business of a decent size. I've ordered many items from Gearbest without any problems whatsoever, and George (the rep who helps with the sponsorship here) is great.
> 
> Had there have been any issues, we all would have mentioned it.


 

 respectfully, you can't mention amazon and gearbest in the same breath. if you have a problem with amazon, within a minute you can talk to a courteous, english-speaking person who will offer a solution that more often than not is more generous than what you asked for. amazon also has incredibly strict sales standards and will mercilessly bounce sellers who violate their policies in even
 minor respects. with gearbest, not so much. i do agree that it is unreasonable for people to complain about an item shipped free from china to arrive immediately, and i have no experience with gearbest selling fakes or not shipping an item you've paid for. however, to put it politely gearbest's sales practices are not strictly in accordance with the standards of the western hemisphere--there's a lot of overstating msrp and refusing to honor the price they advertise of their email blasts. you get what you pay for, i suppose.


----------



## harry501501

Been slumming it recently in the bargain basement to see what bargains I could find. I already had the Monk + and Earbell E100, both superb value.
  
 In the IEM category I've had
  
 Piston 3 - Fantastic all rounder, easy going sound, it has great bass and a lot of detail. easy going highs which i like... competing with sets much more expensive. £15. Excellent value
  
 Xiaomi Hybrid -  Big bass but not silly and doesn't totally dominate, a little bleed into mids. Decent detail, it's a thicker sounding Piston 3 basically £20 - Really good value
  
 ActionPie or VJJB-V1S or Granvela V1 - Not sure if they're all the same lol - Copious amount of deep bass, little boom at times but in general it behaves really well. Bit V shaped. Thicker sounding mids but with a surprisingly good amount of detail (actually really good), possibly on par with Piston 3. Large soundstage. I really like the highs on this. No sibilance, crisp and clear. The stock tips are useless btw, i use ones I got with my trinity audio deltas and it brings out best in them. £20, great value
  
 Symphonized NRG 2.0 - BIG bass, not greatly controlled as boomy. Mids still ok though, an ok amount of detail but clarity not great. highs poor. £20 is waaaay too much 
  
 Just gave me Havi Pro B3 1s another shot with a better DAC... now i can see what the fuss is about. Big sound, fun too. Excellent value, £25
  
 NON IEM
  
 Koss PortaPro - Where have you been all my life. This is on par with the Monk + and Earbell E100 in terms of price to performance. Lovely, easy going sound. Extremely engaging. Loses control every now and then but only at silly volumes. Is it the most refined... no, but it's just great fun.
  
 Superlux HD681 - £25. I'm kinda spoiled for good over ears. For the money you spend... yeas, it's good value. It's just a really boring sound. Good amount of detail, decent 3d like sound. VERY sibilant though. Screeeeech.
  
 Anyway... WHAT NEXT GUYS? What am i missing out on lol.


----------



## Pastapipo

robervaul said:


> @audio123
> vs Hi-Z HP-32 and vs Monks ? Sorry, but it's inevitable.




Hi-Z wins it for me. It actually has some bass. Monk is indeed detailed, but the lack of bass just didn't do it for me.


----------



## yangian

harry501501 said:


> Been slumming it recently in the bargain basement to see what bargains I could find. I already had the Monk + and Earbell E100, both superb value.
> 
> In the IEM category I've had
> 
> ...




Shp9500


----------



## hakuzen

tw1s said:


> Hey Guys, what about QKZ DM3 , they cost 7$....??


 

 garbage.. after trying a couple of minutes, gifted them immediately (bloated bass)


----------



## kimD

ahmad313 said:


> Is the shells of iem made by any type of metal,??  And you use the stock cable or you have any upgraded cable for them,  how's the quantity of the stock cable of 3+1,???




Hi, Ahmad

That shell is acrylic same as CIEM, fully hand made quality same as is an expensive IEM here, the stock cable would be varies, my this stock cable is pure silver.





Stock cable here, not required to upgrade, but just slightly shorter length to compare for common cable.


----------



## kimD

folly said:


> @kimD
> Do you think the AK 3+1 is worth extra money over the 2+1?




Hi, in the first I am owned for 2+1, the sounds quality has been damn good already to compare with 3+1.
What does 2+1 cannot be achieved like clean sound sig and lesser textured only.
Bass and Mids + Treble all the same quality of amount.

AK sounding awesome, you can't found that has minor distortion when adjust to louder volume or some high frequency may spoil the overall song.
AK custom 2.1 & 3.1 really easy to drive with iPhone/iPod there is no needed for Amp.


----------



## kimD

ahmad313 said:


> Hi KimD,  i just see your profile,  really excited stuff is listed in your incoming list,,  i am really interested in a companion between AK 3+1,  DZ7 and Super Dolphin when you get these babies in your hand.




Ha ha not as soon, cause right now has been stuck with AK 3+1.


----------



## bjaardker

c0rp1 said:


> I guess you meant $29.25. If you actually purchase them from their mobile app, they will cost $28.47 (which is what I got them for).




No, in cart it appeared at $29.25. When I went to check out another coupon was applied and it was down to 27.25.

Dont know what to tell ya. I used the desktop site to purchase. Aliexpress is confusing as heck sometimes.


----------



## bjaardker

cinder said:


> Delayed _again? _Are we still heading for the end of this month?




They just updated their website to say September/October. 

With the deal we got, I can wait.


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> Hi, Ahmad
> 
> That shell is acrylic same as CIEM, fully hand made quality same as is an expensive IEM here, the stock cable would be varies, my this stock cable is pure silver.
> 
> ...


 
 WOW,  it's seems that 3+1 is some kind of must have thing.


----------



## kimD

ahmad313 said:


> WOW,  it's seems that 3+1 is some kind of must have thing.




After having AK 3+1 guarantee you have not itchy hand anymore


----------



## TwinACStacks

darkestred said:


> Such a tease.  I'm torn.  I like the sound of the tk12/to13 but i am considering getting the shockwave but now this has me interested.  However, I recently puchased a Vyrus and while i like it, its just too light sounding.  I have a feeling that the 3+1 will be in a similar vein as the vyrus sound signature.


 





 There is nothing in the $250 to $350 Range that basically touches the SWIII *(IMHO). *You have to get quite a bit more spendy. I have the Fixed Cable model. I understand if you get the MCXX connector version you can slap on an upgraded cable that improves the sound even more than the stock, by quite a margin. It has me thinking about ordering a second pair. Want better? You better be looking at $600 + IEMs, which is something I flat out refuse to do as I have auditioned MANY +1K IEMs and the law of diminishing returns is in full effect. There simply ISN'T that much difference to justify stratospheric price tags.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Pastapipo

kimd said:


> After having AK 3+1 guarantee you have not itchy hand anymore


 
  
 I promise that myself after every purchase


----------



## mochill

twinacstacks said:


> darkestred said:
> 
> 
> > Such a tease.  I'm torn.  I like the sound of the tk12/to13 but i am considering getting the shockwave but now this has me interested.  However, I recently puchased a Vyrus and while i like it, its just too light sounding.  I have a feeling that the 3+1 will be in a similar vein as the vyrus sound signature.
> ...


you need to hear all iem in that price range bro before saying that comment, but saying imo is more like it


----------



## kimD

audio123

Remember this, AK 3+1 sounding even better than Jomo 6R with EffectAudio Hybrid cable.


----------



## stacksmasher

twinacstacks said:


> There is nothing in the $250 to $350 Range that basically touches the SWIII *(IMHO). *You have to get quite a bit more spendy. I have the Fixed Cable model. I understand if you get the MCXX connector version you can slap on an upgraded cable that improves the sound even more than the stock, by quite a margin. It has me thinking about ordering a second pair. Want better? You better be looking at $600 + IEMs, which is something I flat out refuse to do as I have auditioned MANY +1K IEMs and the law of diminishing returns is in full effect. There simply ISN'T that much difference to justify stratospheric price tags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
Interesting.   So are you saying there is a sweet spot right around $600?   So from $600 to $1000 the improvement is small?    What $1000 IEM's are really worth it?   Is the price performance ratio at around $250 for a very good set of IEM's?


----------



## Darkestred

twinacstacks said:


> There is nothing in the $250 to $350 Range that basically touches the SWIII *(IMHO). *You have to get quite a bit more spendy. I have the Fixed Cable model. I understand if you get the MCXX connector version you can slap on an upgraded cable that improves the sound even more than the stock, by quite a margin. It has me thinking about ordering a second pair. Want better? You better be looking at $600 + IEMs, which is something I flat out refuse to do as I have auditioned MANY +1K IEMs and the law of diminishing returns is in full effect. There simply ISN'T that much difference to justify stratospheric price tags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am looking at the MMCX version for the SW3.  However, i agree about spending.  My range is $300.  For me, anything over 300 becomes a subtly game.  For others, maybe it is 600+ or a 1000+.
  
 Once i find my requirements that are within reason and if the SW3 satisfies that or the AK 3+1 - I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Cinder

darkestred said:


> I am looking at the MMCX version for the SW3.  However, i agree about spending.  My range is $300.  For me, anything over 300 becomes a subtly game.  For others, maybe it is 600+ or a 1000+.
> 
> Once i find my requirements that are within reason and if the SW3 satisfies that or the AK 3+1 - I will be a happy camper.


 
 Did I miss something? What is the SW3?


----------



## rockingthearies

Sorry guys noob question here why can't I find the AK 3+1 online? Like I googled it and all I got was irrelevant results


----------



## kimD

cinder said:


> Did I miss something? What is the SW3?




ezekiel77

He might help up


----------



## Cinder

rockingthearies said:


> Sorry guys noob question here why can't I find the AK 3+1 online? Like I googled it and all I got was irrelevant results


 
 Try searching in AliExpress


----------



## kimD

rockingthearies said:


> Sorry guys noob question here why can't I find the AK 3+1 online? Like I googled it and all I got was irrelevant results




Here you go
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ


----------



## rockingthearies

kimd said:


> Here you go
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iMbM36jQ




Hey thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## rebbi

cinder said:


> Did I miss something? What is the SW3?


 

 The MusicMaker Shockwave III IEM.


----------



## ustinj

nevermind, found it


----------



## audio123

the gt36 after burning in starts to open up and gives me a more realistic and wider soundstage.
 definitely a bang for bucks iem.
 would really recommend all to give it a try.
 fantastic customer service by penon audio.
 http://penonaudio.com/Dawnwood-GT-36


----------



## kimD

ustinj said:


> Hey KimD, really interested in seeing these... when you say AK 3+1 and AK 2+1, where can I find more info on them / buy?




Due to price is a bit hghly, so far only me to bought with AK custom IEMs only, the rest need to wait them after receive in hand and given more feedback as well


----------



## Lurk650

cinder said:


> Delayed _again? _Are we still heading for the end of this month?




No. I believe he's just saying the Aug/Sept delay to Sept/Oct. They should be going out at the end of this month. I have the 6 on order and I hope they go out at the same time


----------



## ustinj

kimd said:


> Due to price is a bit hghly, so far only me to bought with AK custom IEMs only, the rest need to wait them after receive in hand and given more feedback as well


 
 So compare to Andromeda, Jupiter, how would you place them? I'm planning on getting one so I can hear new sounds but if this one is really a good value I must have it! What's the overall sound sig like?


----------



## Skullophile

twinacstacks said:


> There is nothing in the $250 to $350 Range that basically touches the SWIII *(IMHO).* You have to get quite a bit more spendy. I have the Fixed Cable model. I understand if you get the MCXX connector version you can slap on an upgraded cable that improves the sound even more than the stock, by quite a margin. It has me thinking about ordering a second pair. Want better? You better be looking at $600 + IEMs, which is something I flat out refuse to do as I have auditioned MANY +1K IEMs and the law of diminishing returns is in full effect. There simply ISN'T that much difference to justify stratospheric price tags.
> 
> TWIN


hey Twin, the 8 + 1 out-do the ear kegs in most ways except maybe stage (by a little) and sub bass (which isn't what the 8 + 1's sig is about). They're very neutral sounding, going for clarity and accuracy with tight punchy bass. So they're a totally different sig to the Keggers, and yeah they're like 600 beans. But I kid you not I am oh so impressed with them and I haven't found any weakness at all. They are technically superior to the Keggers for sure. And they're high end Chi-fi, worth far more than their asking price! -imho


----------



## kimD

ustinj said:


> So compare to Andromeda, Jupiter, how would you place them? I'm planning on getting one so I can hear new sounds but if this one is really a good value I must have it! What's the overall sound sig like?




Jupiter has a unique sounds, but spoil by upper midrange, bass & treble is a winner than Andromeda.
Andromeda have a good for overall, just unlike the light mid-bass, anyway there be a great IEM out there.


----------



## mochill

audio123 said:


> the gt36 after burning in starts to open up and gives me a more realistic and wider soundstage.
> definitely a bang for bucks iem.
> would really recommend all to give it a try.
> fantastic customer service by penon audio.
> http://penonaudio.com/Dawnwood-GT-36


I don't think people care what me and you say bro, they should get the dawnwood and gt86


----------



## audio123

mochill said:


> I don't think people care what me and you say bro, they should get the dawnwood and gt86


 

 they are missing out


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> they are missing out :rolleyes:




How is your Sirius now?
If compare to 1Plus which one is nicer?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> How is your Sirius now?
> If compare to 1Plus which one is nicer?


 

 both r good in their own ways


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> both r good in their own ways




Good answer


----------



## Pastapipo

audio123 said:


> both r good in their own ways


 
  
 Come on audio123, my friend. That is just talking without saying anything.
 Share some impressions with us, spread the love.


----------



## HiFiChris

​In case anyone is interested in my thoughts on the in-ear that kind of looks like the HiFiMan HE-1000, here comes my take of the Simgot EN700:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/simgot-en700-in-ear-dynamic-earphone-24-original/reviews/16785​  ​   ​   ​   ​


----------



## HiFiChris

ahmad313 said:


> Anybody have any information or experience of these Shozy Lancea usb type amplifier/dac,
> Actually that is the thing i am looking for a long time it is very easy to use just attach with smartphone and that's it,  but i don't know about the performance of these things so I don't want to take a risk because the USD180 is not a small amount.
> I welcome any other suggestions from anybody here ( any other usb type amplifier/dac.


 
  
  
 Here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-lancea-mini-dac-amplifier-24bit-192khz-for-android-ios-pc-iphone/reviews/14375


----------



## audionoobz

Just to confirm the sound quality of tfz series 1 and 1s do not differ by alot right?


----------



## kimD

audionoobz said:


> Just to confirm the sound quality of tfz series 1 and 1s do not differ by alot right?




1s do better for treble.. More sparkled than series 1, the color shell and cable changed


----------



## Lurk650

audionoobz said:


> Just to confirm the sound quality of tfz series 1 and 1s do not differ by alot right?




The 1S is a solid earphone. Has a hair more mid bass than the TKH1. More forward vocals than the TKH1 but the TKH1 scales better than the 1S.

I forget who it was but another member said he prefers the 1 over the 1S. Can't remember why. Just throwing the TKH1 out there bc it's about the same price


----------



## ajaxender

The information about the 's' models is not super clear across different sources, but from Penon at least it pretty strongly implies that any improvement (or difference) is purely due to the new cable, which is to say, lets not get into that 'discussion' for the 100000th time.
 That aside, the 's' cable is a pretty darn nice cable for the price range.


----------



## ustinj

Regarding the S; the TFZ Series 5S has an upgraded cable, decreased bass, and they have removed the filter behind the nozzle making treble hotter/harsher.


----------



## blazinblazin

Probably the new cable has lower resistant towards the electric current so push more power to the driver from the source.


----------



## FUYU

kimd said:


> audio123
> 
> Remember this, AK 3+1 sounding even better than Jomo 6R with EffectAudio Hybrid cable.




Damn, that is one hell of an earphone.


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> After having AK 3+1 guarantee you have not itchy hand anymore


 
 Now i am very curious to have them i am just waiting for my 4in1  and Musicmakers TKY2.


----------



## kimD

ahmad313 said:


> Now i am very curious to have them i am just waiting for my 4in1  and Musicmakers TKY2.




Take it easy, slowly man, once you having 4in1 and do proper test out with the overall detailed, you has collected, then go for another level again.


----------



## Ahmad313

pastapipo said:


> I promise that myself after every purchase


 
 hahaha,  100% true,


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> Take it easy, slowly man, once you having 4in1 and do proper test out with the overall detailed, you has collected, then go for another level again.


 
 Thanks KimD,  such a nice suggestion,


----------



## kimD

ahmad313 said:


> Thanks KimD,  such a nice suggestion,




Cause for me of the **** 4in1 has really impressive me of that superior soundstage.
Just 4in1 needed slightly higher volume to drive it nicer.


----------



## audio123

pastapipo said:


> Come on audio123, my friend. That is just talking without saying anything.
> Share some impressions with us, spread the love.


 

 the a91 is as good as end game lol
 very massive soundstage and lush mid range


----------



## audio123

fuyu said:


> Damn, that is one hell of an earphone.


 

 that is a bold statement by kimD gotta meet that dude to try the ak3+1


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> that is a bold statement by kimD gotta meet that dude to try the ak3+1




Yes, make it happen. More impressions are always welcomed.


----------



## audio123

fuyu said:


> Yes, make it happen. More impressions are always welcomed.


 

 will plan a meet with him one day. i wan to see whats the hype all about


----------



## ustinj

kimd said:


> Cause for me of the **** 4in1 has really impressive me of that superior soundstage.
> Just 4in1 needed slightly higher volume to drive it nicer.


 
 The 3+1 better be really good!! I tend to keep buying earphones because it's so addicting and always want something new .. as a poor college student i can't keep doing that. hopefully 3+1 can satisfy me for a long time..


----------



## audio123

TY HI-Z HP-32 is updated with a right angled jack as shown in penon audio store
http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/earbuds/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32
 i will be getting one to see if there is any difference from the 1st version.


----------



## kimD

ustinj said:


> The 3+1 better be really good!! I tend to keep buying earphones because it's so addicting and always want something new .. as a poor college student i can't keep doing that. hopefully 3+1 can satisfy me for a long time..




In my passed, had never impressed like AK 3+1.
Maybe that sounds quality has no distortion at all.
Even from low to higher volume, for all the frequency didn't changed as much.
From the single track for repeat cycle and cycle few times, that sound of music you has not getting boring at all.
Maybe for that 3BAs + DD sounding too solid already


----------



## FUYU

Now the question I like to ask is: 

Who exactly is the guy making these? I highly doubt that these are made by the AK Audio-Store.


----------



## nhlean96

Got my **** 4in1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They truly live up to the hype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Treble are bright, sparkling without being artificial, unatural. Upper mid is a bit peaky, sibilance prone so better avoid bad quality source or remasted tracks. Thing I like best is instrument separation, I could here all the detail in the song (bell ringing, organ, guitar strumming,...) efforlessly and also recording mistake (mainly sibilance), it's a double edge.
 Maybe I'll use Spiral Tips to tame treble a bit.


----------



## MuZo2

fuyu said:


> Now the question I like to ask is:
> 
> Who exactly is the guy making these? I highly doubt that these are made by the AK Audio-Store.


 

 I think someone posted a link to taobao store few days back.


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> I think someone posted a link to taobao store few days back.


 

 i cant find that post tho


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> i cant find that post tho




Neither can I.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Taobao link for official AK STORE
https://shop60058567.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-8838251139.23.SMM4NW&_ksTS=1471544657951_130&callback=jsonp131&mid=w-8838251139-0&wid=8838251139&path=%2Fsearch.htm&orderType=price_asc


----------



## FUYU

audionewbi3 said:


> Taobao link for official AK STORE
> https://shop60058567.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-8838251139.23.SMM4NW&_ksTS=1471544657951_130&callback=jsonp131&mid=w-8838251139-0&wid=8838251139&path=%2Fsearch.htm&orderType=price_asc




Thank you.


----------



## kimD

audionewbi3 said:


> Taobao link for official AK STORE
> https://shop60058567.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-8838251139.23.SMM4NW&_ksTS=1471544657951_130&callback=jsonp131&mid=w-8838251139-0&wid=8838251139&path=%2Fsearch.htm&orderType=price_asc




Seem like Aliexpress much cheaper than Taobao


----------



## farhat

Been using the Rock Zircons for the past 3 weeks and now only side can be heard. The build quality on the headset plug is really lousy. Anyway for me to get a refund on this? How's your Rock Zircons going everyone?


----------



## audionoobz

kimD lurk ajaxender the price difference for 1 and 1s is around $10 where im at. Do you guys think its worth it? Or should i jump on the hype train and get the 4in1?


----------



## kimD

audionoobz said:


> kimD lurk ajaxender the price difference for 1 and 1s is around $10 where im at. Do you guys think its worth it? Or should i jump on the hype train and get the 4in1?




4in1 definitely is better


----------



## TwinACStacks

mochill said:


> you need to hear all iem in that price range bro before saying that comment, but saying imo is more like it




 Truth be told I have heard most of the major players in that range Flc8, Primacy, A83, Dunu 3000j and many others. There simply isn't THAT much difference between the lot of them, to call any ONE of them "best". It's more about personal sound preference and Source honestly.

This mid-proce tier is over-due for "the next big thing". Lots of new stuff in budget and spendy but not much in the mid price stuff. Just wait, something will turn up.


 TWIN


----------



## tripside

Benjie S5 for $14.6... Do you guys think this listing is legit? 
Seller's rating is 97.4%

 http://s.aliexpress.com/miuyiYjq


----------



## kimD

Wow this AK 3+1 very spectacular sound sig.
Almost clean & clear and detailed like hell to listening with Coldplay ghost stories ablum.


----------



## trespasser2

farhat said:


> Been using the Rock Zircons for the past 3 weeks and now only side can be heard. The build quality on the headset plug is really lousy. Anyway for me to get a refund on this? How's your Rock Zircons going everyone?


 
  
 Mine broke after three days, the left canal went mute


----------



## farhat

trespasser2 said:


> Mine broke after three days, the left canal went mute




The SQ is really good but the build quality needs a step up. Have you listen to DZAT? I feel like buying it. Also I have tried the **** UE but its too treble for me. Bass is lacking, mid bass don't need to say it's as it's not there. Kinda regretted buying **** UE. Should have bought a **** 4 in 1 since y'all been hyping it


----------



## mebaali

Bit the bullet on **** 4in1, just couldn't able to resist all the good words that these are getting here  

Hope it matches with my audio gear and musical preferences.


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> Benjie S5 for $14.6... Do you guys think this listing is legit?
> Seller's rating is 97.4%
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/miuyiYjq


 
 Wow I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this. I'm already really happy with my K9 but $14.62 what the f#@$%!


----------



## Saoshyant

Does anyone have any opinion on buying an extension cable vs buying a longer cable?  Buying a new cable would cost more, but I could see how an extension cable like http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAILICCS-3-5-FT-3-5-mm-Male-to-Female-HiFi-Audiophile-Headphone-Extension-Cable-/122014182628?hash=item1c689cace4:g:YxIAAOxybLpRiMDY might have it's own issues.  As it is, the cable I have is a bit short for my tastes, and it seems like cables are either very cheap or expensive, with very little middle ground.


----------



## nhlean96

mebaali said:


> Bit the bullet on **** 4in1, just couldn't able to resist all the good words that these are getting here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The **** 4in1 sounds very bad with bad source (mostly remastered track), I was disappointed at first but then I realized that the source has big influence on SQ, esp on this 4in1.
 When played with some iTunes remasted track, I couldn't bear the sibilance, distorted treble. Then I switch to some MP3 ripped from Original CD => Very balanced sounding with very punchy bass, esp with some classic Hard rock hits.


----------



## mebaali

nhlean96 said:


> The **** 4in1 sounds very bad with bad source (mostly remastered track), I was disappointed at first but then I realized that the source has big influence on SQ, esp on this 4in1.
> When played with some iTunes remasted track, I couldn't bear the sibilance, distorted treble. Then I switch to some MP3 ripped from Original CD => Very balanced sounding with very punchy bass, esp with some classic Hard rock hits.


 
 Thanks for the heads-up!
  
 Hopefully, my audio set up (not a fancy one, just a humble combo of Fiio X1 and Topping NX1) and files (mostly MP3s and M4As) have synergy with them.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## audio123

Im curious DSD tracks with **** 4 in 1


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Truth be told I have heard most of the major players in that range Flc8, Primacy, A83, Dunu 3000j and many others. There simply isn't THAT much difference between the lot of them, to call any ONE of them "best". It's more about personal sound preference and Source honestly.
> 
> This mid-proce tier is over-due for "the next big thing". Lots of new stuff in budget and spendy but not much in the mid price stuff. Just wait, something will turn up.
> 
> ...


. 

PM6? Lol


----------



## hakuzen

saoshyant said:


> Does anyone have any opinion on buying an extension cable vs buying a longer cable?  Buying a new cable would cost more, but I could see how an extension cable like http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAILICCS-3-5-FT-3-5-mm-Male-to-Female-HiFi-Audiophile-Headphone-Extension-Cable-/122014182628?hash=item1c689cace4:g:YxIAAOxybLpRiMDY might have it's own issues.  As it is, the cable I have is a bit short for my tastes, and it seems like cables are either very cheap or expensive, with very little middle ground.


 
 unique cable is always better (fewer connectors), but if you want to use your old short cable, purchasing an extension, which can be useful for other purposes as well, could be good. i've bought some interconnect cables here (even custom ones, just ask them):
 http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/index.html
 you know which kind of cable you are buying there (compared to your ebay link); affordable enough quality.


----------



## Saoshyant

I most likely will just get a cable made, perhaps by Impact Audio seeing that their prices seem promising, and reviews on here seem encouraging. My ebay bucks can be used elsewhere.


----------



## hakuzen

saoshyant said:


> I most likely will just get a cable made, perhaps by Impact Audio seeing that their prices seem promising, and reviews on here seem encouraging. My ebay bucks can be used elsewhere.


 
 the link provided was for the extension cable..


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, and Impact Audio would be a good source for a replacement cable instead of an extension.


----------



## Pastapipo

ustinj said:


> The 3+1 better be really good!! I tend to keep buying earphones because it's so addicting and always want something new .. as a poor college student i can't keep doing that. hopefully 3+1 can satisfy me for a long time..




Don't worry, you'll get used to eating ramen 3 times a day.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> The 1S is a solid earphone. Has a hair more mid bass than the TKH1. More forward vocals than the TKH1 but the TKH1 scales better than the 1S.
> 
> I forget who it was but another member said he prefers the 1 over the 1S. Can't remember why. Just throwing the TKH1 out there bc it's about the same price


 

 It was I Lurk, I found no difference in the two out side of the 1S being a little more bass forward but they advertised a wider SS and it just was not present for me. Donated to my kids and they love them especially the red!


----------



## jim723

I just received the **** 4in1 over the weekend. They do sound amazing but I found them a little too big for my ears and the sound is not what I am looking for. So I am putting them up for sale.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/819407/****-4in1-just-received
  
 cheers


----------



## kimD

My simple reviews here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://hisonicears.weebly.com/ak-custom-31.html
  
 Hope you guys will like it


----------



## ustinj

kimd said:


> My simple reviews here
> http://hisonicears.weebly.com/ak-custom-31.html
> 
> Hope you guys will like it




Hmm. So **** 4in1 sounds better than Ak3+1?


----------



## kimD

ustinj said:


> Hmm. So **** 4in1 sounds better than Ak3+1?


 
 Sound has not better, just liking that soundstage only.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> the a91 is as good as end game lol
> very massive soundstage and lush mid range


 
  
 How about its soundstage compared to Havi?


----------



## yangian

kimd said:


> Sound has not better, just liking that soundstage only.


 

 So you mean 4in1 has larger sonudstage than 3+1


----------



## mikey1964

I'm in with a pair of KZ IEM's. bought two....a ZS3 and ED12. Will give them a thorough listen on Thursday onward, I'd just gotten them but will have no time to listen to them on Wednesday as I'm off on a short business trip. I do have an issue with the seal provided by the supplied tips, I can't seem to get a proper seal, so I'll prolly have to get some Comply that'll fit it. The ED12 seals nicely with the supplied Large ear tips, but I still intend to get a pair of Comply for it. Initial impression of the ED12.....surprisingly good! Using it with my HM901s + Discrete Amp card.


----------



## kimD

yangian said:


> So you mean 4in1 has larger sonudstage than 3+1




Hmm just around 80% soundstage similar to the AK 3+1, but the rest like Mids & Treble is there.
Do not compare to more number of BAs, otherwise may notice that something missing


----------



## toddy0191

My poor 4in1s!!!!! 



At least the seller; Shezhen HCkexin etc. Have been great and he's sending me a replacement left earpiece out.

This happened on the same day my daughter stole my xe800s too.


----------



## kimD

toddy0191 said:


> My poor 4in1s!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Put superglue is settle already


----------



## toddy0191

kimd said:


> Put superglue is settle already




The ba has become unattached too so not working at all. My skills don't extend to soldering!


----------



## kimD

toddy0191 said:


> The ba has become unattached too so not working at all. My skills don't extend to soldering!




Oops in that case, no other solution, then send back is a better choice


----------



## trespasser2

farhat said:


> The SQ is really good but the build quality needs a step up. Have you listen to DZAT? I feel like buying it. Also I have tried the **** UE but its too treble for me. Bass is lacking, mid bass don't need to say it's as it's not there. Kinda regretted buying **** UE. Should have bought a **** 4 in 1 since y'all been hyping it


 
  
 I haven´t, went to the **** 4in1 instead and don´t regret it a bit. Amazing SQ for the price, the only bad thing for me it´s the weight when walking they have a tendency to fall from ears overtime but other than that they´re just amazing for the price. Tried to use them with cable over ear but it doesn´t feel right


----------



## Ahmad313

I just discovered some thing new, 

 The Super Audio T7 6ba+1dd, 
 According to description they used knowle drivers as following, 
 TWFK30017+TWFK30017+Shengyang 33a+ dynamic driver, 
 So i am not that technical expert,  someone here can explain  this configuration, 
 Is that good or not,?


----------



## FUYU

ahmad313 said:


> I just discovered some thing new,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems like an new release from Super Audio. Care to post a link?
Regarding drivers: This is nothing extraordinary per se, but the Shengyang 33a is totally new to me.


----------



## boblauer

saoshyant said:


> I most likely will just get a cable made, perhaps by Impact Audio seeing that their prices seem promising, and reviews on here seem encouraging. My ebay bucks can be used elsewhere.


 
 I've had several cables made by Lindsay at Impact, no issues ever and price's are fair. Only thing I would add is he operates on about a 2 to 3 week backlog so plan accodingly.


----------



## Muskyhunter

toddy0191 said:


> My poor 4in1s!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh no..how it happen? i thought these were tanks.


----------



## toddy0191

muskyhunter said:


> oh no..how it happen? i thought these were tanks.




Don't think it was glued properly. The right side is still solid.

The tip and the nozzle just stopped in my ear when I took it out!!!!

After a moment of panic I got it out.


----------



## bhazard

I'm wondering if I should bite the bullet and go for the HCK 8+1 or even the 12BA with bass adjustment. I want TOTL performance, but not TOTL pricing. That much money just seems too much of a waste for an IEM to me though, no matter the performance. I picked up a 50" HDR 4k tv for half the price of that for instance.


----------



## FUYU

bhazard said:


> I'm wondering if I should bite the bullet and go for the HCK 8+1 or even the 12BA with bass adjustment. I want TOTL performance, but not TOTL pricing. That much money just seems too much of a waste for an IEM to me though, no matter the performance. I picked up a 50" HDR 4k tv for half the price of that for instance.




Maybe jump on the AK 3+1 train, then.


----------



## alucard177

bhazard said:


> I'm wondering if I should bite the bullet and go for the HCK 8+1 or even the 12BA with bass adjustment. I want TOTL performance, but not TOTL pricing. That much money just seems too much of a waste for an IEM to me though, no matter the performance. I picked up a 50" HDR 4k tv for half the price of that for instance.




Just pick the 12BA for the team, mate


----------



## bhazard

fuyu said:


> Maybe jump on the AK 3+1 train, then.


 
 It closely mimics the 3+1 available from HCK which I have a better relationship with. AK is new to me, but I may get in touch with them as well. Can never have enough good vendors.


----------



## Ahmad313

bhazard said:


> I'm wondering if I should bite the bullet and go for the HCK 8+1 or even the 12BA with bass adjustment. I want TOTL performance, but not TOTL pricing. That much money just seems too much of a waste for an IEM to me though, no matter the performance. I picked up a 50" HDR 4k tv for half the price of that for instance.


 
 So what you think the best price limit we should spend on a iem,???


----------



## FUYU

ahmad313 said:


> So what you think the best price limit we should spend on a iem,???




Up to you. My creed is to "never spend more than 300$ for one piece of audio equipment (unless its a CIEM)" 
Works quite well. This hobby is expensive.


----------



## Ahmad313

fuyu said:


> Up to you. My creed is to "never spend more than 300$ for one piece of audio equipment (unless its a CIEM)"
> Works quite well. This hobby is expensive.


 
 Yea i agree with you that this hobby is expensive,  Actually this hobby slowly getting in addiction, even we spend S300 but we don't satisfied we want to discover more and more things.


----------



## Muskyhunter

toddy0191 said:


> Don't think it was glued properly. The right side is still solid.
> 
> The tip and the nozzle just stopped in my ear when I took it out!!!!
> 
> After a moment of panic I got it out.


now I'm a little worried about my two pairs....sucks as no real easy repair or warranty from AliExpress or ****.


----------



## toddy0191

muskyhunter said:


> now I'm a little worried about my two pairs....sucks as no real easy repair or warranty from AliExpress or ****.




Don't worry, I seem to be the only one who's been affected so far. HCK were great too and are sending me a replacement.


----------



## bhazard

ahmad313 said:


> Yea i agree with you that this hobby is expensive,  Actually this hobby slowly getting in addiction, even we spend S300 but we don't satisfied we want to discover more and more things.


 
 YUP.
  
 I've spent $250-300 before and have had future iems compete with them for near half the price a year later. A $99 IEM from two years ago gets beaten handily by some $99 IEMs now.
  
 Spend what your budget and desire allows.


----------



## Lurk650

mikey1964 said:


> I'm in with a pair of KZ IEM's. bought two....a ZS3 and ED12. Will give them a thorough listen on Thursday onward, I'd just gotten them but will have no time to listen to them on Wednesday as I'm off on a short business trip. I do have an issue with the seal provided by the supplied tips, I can't seem to get a proper seal, so I'll prolly have to get some Comply that'll fit it. The ED12 seals nicely with the supplied Large ear tips, but I still intend to get a pair of Comply for it. Initial impression of the ED12.....surprisingly good! Using it with my HM901s + Discrete Amp card.




Forget comply, go Kombi from Trinity Audio


----------



## roy_jones

I won't spend a lot of money on IEMs anymore.  I have ruined too many expensive IEMs.  Granted, I took them to the gym when I shouldn't have, but still.  Balanced Armatures especially are sensitive and prone to failing in my experience. 
  
 I don't think the value is great once you go over $100.  There's enough selection of cheaper IEMs nowadays that sound great.  Was not the case when I started here.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> I'm wondering if I should bite the bullet and go for the HCK 8+1 or even the 12BA with bass adjustment. I want TOTL performance, but not TOTL pricing. That much money just seems too much of a waste for an IEM to me though, no matter the performance. I picked up a 50" HDR 4k tv for half the price of that for instance.




PM6 or Hunter?


----------



## mikey1964

lurk650 said:


> Forget comply, go Kombi from Trinity Audio


 
 Thanks, will look for it. I'd forgotten that I have an Effect Audio Thor Silver 8 Conductor cable lying around, was using it on a NA Savant which I'd sold off a while back. Just remembered having it so now I have it on my ED12.....


----------



## Cinder

​ Guess what I just got in today


----------



## Pastapipo

toddy0191 said:


> My poor 4in1s!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 How does the 4in1 compare to the XE800?


----------



## kimD

cinder said:


> ​Guess what I just got in today




rose no.7?


----------



## Darkestred

I am going to pull the trigger on the Shockwave III.
  
@Skullophile any idea when you will receive the AK 3 + 1?  I hate when curiosity bites.  I can't hold it man.  I can't hold it.  It feels so good....haha.  What a weirdo.


----------



## scizzro

toddy0191 said:


> My poor 4in1s!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh no :'(
  
 I ordered from them on 8/25 and still waiting patiently... 
  
 Did you get the retail box or just the clamshell case?


----------



## thanderbird

impossible to listen to Amy Winehouse on TK13 + Xduoo X3 .... much sibilance in one instrument , at least that's what I think ... hahahah


----------



## Skullophile

darkestred said:


> I am going to pull the trigger on the Shockwave III.
> 
> @Skullophile
> any idea when you will receive the AK 3 + 1?  I hate when curiosity bites.  I can't hold it man.  I can't hold it.  It feels so good....haha.  What a weirdo.


the 1+ 3 tracking still isn't working after like 13 days with fedex IP, seller says not to worry.
There's three reviews on the shockwave, one is on the Goldenears site, I put the link on the 1st page of the ear kegs thread. I'm cooking up a review of the 8 + 1 which are pretty neutral, or maybe I'll have the 3 + 1 within a few days.


----------



## Cinder

kimd said:


> rose no.7?


 
 Correct


----------



## Skullophile

So far the 8 + 1 is hands down the best iem I have ever tried. 
I used to own the JH16 customs and from memory I am enjoying these
way more. They leave nothing to be desired and I predict they will go toe to toe 
with any iem! They have a very neutral, detail freak presentation with mids that 
blow away the rest of my collection of iems. In short they are universal customs 
for 600 beans. They ooze awesome sauce out of every orifice. A soundstage that 
nears that of the ear kegs and beats out the Havi B3P1 especially in depth. When plugged into 
my O2 amp it makes them sound bigger but at the expense of making the edges of notes
fuzzier. Only an iem this revealing would show that. The 8 + 1 is all class with no sonic weakness.
They have pretty big housings to house the 9 drivers per side and small ears will be a major problem!


----------



## VinceHill24

fuyu said:


> Seems like an new release from Super Audio. Care to post a link?
> Regarding drivers: This is nothing extraordinary per se, but the Shengyang 33a is totally new to me.


 The shengyang actually is direct translation of Sonion so it uses Sonion 33a BA, shouldn't be something new to everyone then.


----------



## ForceMajeure

probably this sonion 33AJ007i/9


----------



## Muskyhunter

skullophile said:


> So far the 8 + 1 is hands down the best iem I have ever tried.
> I used to own the JH16 customs and from memory I am enjoying these
> way more. They leave nothing to be desired and I predict they will go toe to toe
> with any iem! They have a very neutral, detail freak presentation with mids that
> ...


honestly spending so much on china iem I'd be scared about warranty and return issues. Let alone actual sound quality without being able to trial them. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cinder

muskyhunter said:


> honestly spending so much on china iem I'd be scared about warranty and return issues. Let alone actual sound quality without being able to trial them. Just my opinion.


 
 That's a pretty valid point. I won't buy an IEM from Penon Audio or Aliexpress if its more than $200, and would rather shell out a couple extra bucks to get it from a more popular (and western accustomed) retailer.


----------



## Muskyhunter

Ive been itching to preorder the trinity pm6 but waiting on some reviews soon. Not sure if I'll miss out on the £200 deal...lol


----------



## Skullophile

They are now for me at the top of the tier. Its not easy literature to digest but either
keep grovelling around the bargain bin or go straight for the top.
The 8 + 1 is at the very top tier. The sound sig is just like the pinnacle P1 except 
where the P1 lacks micro details the 8 + 1 has more Micro details than any other I've heard.
Also of course a little more extension on the bottom end and a fair bit 
more on top. A little bit bigger stage and much more depth. In fact it's got nearly the ear kegs 
sound stage with almost the depth too. Dosnt have the sub bass reach but it's more of a neutral 
sig. The bass presentation reminds me of the the P1 where it has equal amounts of sub and mid bass
but like the P1 it's bass is pretty punchy, similar to the Havi B3 P1 in quantity, a little bit more bass than 
the usual dual BA driver like the Ath-im02 or rockit-sounds R2 that I have customized. But the amazing 
thing about these is that the bass is non-elevated! It's pretty neutral, sure it's more than etymotic standards 
but for once not by a huge amount. Soundstage positioning is spot on, separation is gorgeous. They could 
play two songs at the same time and still not miss a beat. The armatures have such a fast, accurate and detailed 
sound to them. I am a treble conosseur and these don't disappoint in this category either, so far they don't seem like
treble centric iems, more mid centric than anything. Treble attack and decay is exceptional but they are not treble forward.
They're not sounding rolled off just nothing stands out as forward except for the mids which seem a touch forward.


----------



## toddy0191

pastapipo said:


> How does the 4in1 compare to the XE800? :basshead:




The 4in1 has a more energetic v shaped signature whereas the xe800 is more balanced and natural. 

I like them both in different ways.

My daughter has borrowed both and ended up stealing the xe800s saying they were the best she had ever heard. She didn't seem impressed by the 4in1s, but what does a 12 year old know!



scizzro said:


> Oh no :'(
> 
> I ordered from them on 8/25 and still waiting patiently...
> 
> Did you get the retail box or just the clamshell case?




Clamshell with boat loads of accessories.


----------



## kimD

New AK thread here
http://www.head-fi.org/t/819482/ak-custom-hybrid-iem-discussion-impressions


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> They are now for me at the top of the tier. Its not easy literature to digest but either
> 
> keep grovelling around the bargain bin or go straight for the top.
> 
> ...



 

Excellent impressions may it is a mini review, i don't know how can the 4+1 hold his position against this 8+1 and now i am thinking about that 12BA who knows they have capabilities to beat 8+1 or they are just some extra drivers with much extra price.


----------



## Ahmad313

.


----------



## crabdog

Fischer Audio Omega Ace review:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-omega-ace/reviews/16790


----------



## nhlean96

How do they compare to the **** 4in1


----------



## crabdog

nhlean96 said:


> How do they compare to the **** 4in1



4in1 has tighter bass and significantly more detail. Ace has a warmer sound and more relaxed treble. Ace is more comfortable for me too if I'm moving about as the **** is quite heavy.


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> That's a pretty valid point. I won't buy an IEM from Penon Audio or Aliexpress if its more than $200, and would rather shell out a couple extra bucks to get it from a more popular (and western accustomed) retailer.


r u sure? Penon audio sells DITA Truth and Fidue Sirius.


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> Bit the bullet on **** 4in1, just couldn't able to resist all the good words that these are getting here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think You won`t be disappointed in them  I know You like similar gear and sound signature as I  do, so, You should be fine.


----------



## c0rp1

If someone is hesitating about which ones to get, what would you guys suggest - AK 3+1 or the **** 4in1 ?


----------



## crabdog

c0rp1 said:


> If someone is hesitating about which ones to get, what would you guys suggest - AK 3+1 or the **** 4in1 ?


 
 That would depend entirely on how much money I had lying around.


----------



## Majin

Could someone give me several IEM options around the $100-150 range for me to look into. I prefer a balanced / mid forward sound signature.


----------



## kimD

majin said:


> Could someone give me several IEM options around the $100-150 range for me to look into. I prefer a balanced / mid forward sound signature.




AK custom 2+1 will do


----------



## Majin

kimd said:


> AK custom 2+1 will do


 
  
 No hype anymore for the DQSM D2?


----------



## tgx78

majin said:


> No hype anymore for the DQSM D2?


 They are banned here and not allowed to talk about them now. Reason why you don't hear about them anymore


----------



## kimD

majin said:


> No hype anymore for the DQSM D2?




Outdated no longer to talks with them


----------



## Majin

tgx78 said:


> They are banned here and not allowed to talk about them now. Reason why you don't hear about them anymore


 
  
 Ah that explains. I was also looking into some of the DIY 5 BA earphones on aliexpress. Some reviews say they outperform the Shure SE846. Anybody got experience with these low cost unknown 3-6 BA earphones?


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Outdated no longer to talks with them


 
 Too nasty treble spike.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Too nasty treble spike.




Comply or Kombi tips though still too small for your ears!


----------



## Synkop223

Hi there! 8m new in the forum and I want to buy my first ever Chinese iems... Which ones would you recommend in the 20-30$ price range? I'll be using them for commuting and public transport, so good isolation is a must. From the sound standpoint I prefer balanced headphones with present sub-bass but that don't compromise mid range at all, although if highs are slightly recessed it's not that big of a deal. Also which tips would you recommend that I can buy from AliExpress? I've been thinking about spinfits, but I don't know which size to order and I wouldn't like to waste 5 bucks in a pair of tips... Sorry for the long post and thanks for bearing with me!


----------



## roy_jones

Got the Vivo xe800s in.  They're a little bass light, but I'm coming from bassier earphones.  Haven't tried playing with EQ to see how they respond.  I like the slightly forward midrange, which is my preferred signature.  Soundstage is a little closer than I expected, which isn't a complaint as I like Grados in full sized cans.  A little brighter in treble than my preference. I literally just popped them in and haven't had a chance to develop any detailed first impressions. 


 


Wasn't excited about their build quality when I opened up the package.  The cable especially leaves a lot to be desired. 


 


I like the idea of the adjustable nozzles in theory, but they're another moving part and I could envision them becoming loose.  I was worried because they're a shallower fit than I typically like, but it doesn't look like I'll have a problem maintaining a seal with them.  


 


I'd been intending to wear them over-the-ear, but am wearing them down. 


Just under a month from China to Canada. Had to sign for them, which I thought was sorta odd.


----------



## alucard177

synkop223 said:


> Hi there! 8m new in the forum and I want to buy my first ever Chinese iems... Which ones would you recommend in the 20-30$ price range? I'll be using them for commuting and public transport, so good isolation is a must. From the sound standpoint I prefer balanced headphones with present sub-bass but that don't compromise mid range at all, although if highs are slightly recessed it's not that big of a deal. Also which tips would you recommend that I can buy from AliExpress? I've been thinking about spinfits, but I don't know which size to order and I wouldn't like to waste 5 bucks in a pair of tips... Sorry for the long post and thanks for bearing with me!




**** UEs with foam tips maybe? Or you could go **** 4in1 and use them over ear because the weight might be a problem for walking or public transport from what I have read


----------



## BramblexD

Best IEM around $200-300 with a V shaped/warm signature and non fatiguing highs? I have the DUNU DN 1000s but debating an upgrade


----------



## Comebackboy

Anyone own both the tennmak pro and the kz zs3? Which is better lmao zs3 is slightly cheaper than the tennmak for me but then again tennmak has dual drivers so might be worth the money.


----------



## farhat

alucard177 said:


> **** UEs with foam tips maybe? Or you could go **** 4in1 and use them over ear because the weight might be a problem for walking or public transport from what I have read


 
 Well, I have the **** UEs and I agree with foam tips, as the treble is way too high for my liking and I come from the sound signature of Xiaomi Pistons 2. The vocals are clear but treble spike is crazy (due to the a higher frequency of the mid and upper range of this IEM), bass is least muddy and not too bassy like Xiaomi Pistons 2. I think i like the instrument separation of the **** UEs but needs the treble spike is too much for me hahahaha. Any IEM budget $50 which can hang the same league as **** UEs bro?


----------



## CGrish

bramblexd said:


> Best IEM around $200-300 with a V shaped/warm signature and non fatiguing highs? I have the DUNU DN 1000s but debating an upgrade




V shaped and warm are opposites. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Cinder

cgrish said:


> V shaped and warm are opposites. Which would you prefer?


 
 I wouldn't call them opposites, but yeah, they are generally different sound signatures. You can have a warm sound signature with boosted vocals and treble, which is sort of what I get the feeling he is asking for. In that case, hit up Thinksound. IMO, they have the best implementation of warm sound signatures to date.


----------



## Saoshyant

V shaped = inclined toward highs and lows

Warm = good bass

Not seeing the contradiction in terms


----------



## BramblexD

oh. I thought that v shaped was bass+treble boosted while warm was bass/mid boosted? theheadphonelist describes it like that 
 If just describing it, I'd like something with enhanced but not over the top bass, and treble thats unchanged or only slightly boosted. As long as the treble isnt fatiguing on the ears its fine.


----------



## carltonh

comebackboy said:


> Anyone own both the tennmak pro and the kz zs3? Which is better lmao zs3 is slightly cheaper than the tennmak for me but then again tennmak has dual drivers so might be worth the money.


 

 I have both. I prefer the Pro over ZS3, but they aren't that far apart in any aspect. I don't have them with me today to do an A/B comparison.


----------



## alucard177

farhat said:


> Well, I have the **** UEs and I agree with foam tips, as the treble is way too high for my liking and I come from the sound signature of Xiaomi Pistons 2. The vocals are clear but treble spike is crazy (due to the a higher frequency of the mid and upper range of this IEM), bass is least muddy and not too bassy like Xiaomi Pistons 2. I think i like the instrument separation of the **** UEs but needs the treble spike is too much for me hahahaha. Any IEM budget $50 which can hang the same league as **** UEs bro?




For $50 I was going to say the M6 pro but the treble will kill your ears Lol. The 4in1 uses the same driver configuration and the treble might bother you as well, I haven't tried the 4in1 though. Have you tried the Ttpod t1-e? The bass is enhanced but the mids remain somewhat clear and is not harsh by all means. Got my ttpods after the pistons 2, then m6 pro and the **** ues should be here in a week.


----------



## ustinj

IMO warm is one of those terms that doesn't really have a defined meaning. To me it means a slight or high emphasis on bass, and a slightly thicker tonality to mids and vocals.


----------



## 1clearhead

bramblexd said:


> Best IEM around $200-300 with a V shaped/warm signature and non fatiguing highs? I have the DUNU DN 1000s but debating an upgrade


 
  
 You can always *downgrade in price* and get yourself the **** 4in1. The coherency is a lot more clear, fun and easier to listen to, "in my opinion". Plus, they have a mild V-shape signature with enhanced bass and mid to high clarity that's sure to please.
  
 .....Oh? Can't forget to mention detachable/replaceable cables. BIG PLUS!


----------



## BramblexD

1clearhead said:


> You can always *downgrade in price* and get yourself the **** 4in1. The coherency is a lot more clear, fun and easier to listen to, "in my opinion". Plus, they have a mild V-shape signature with enhanced bass and mid to high clarity that's sure to please.
> 
> .....Oh? Can't forget to mention detachable/replaceable cables. BIG PLUS!


 
 oh why not? I always wanted to buy a bunch of budget ones. Any other recommendations for cheap and good things? I'd like to try the KZ ate and ED9, and didn't like the xiaomi hybrids that much


----------



## Ahmad313

Can somebody here properly define the following audio signature terms :-
Warm
Balance 
Natural 
Dry
.
.
Thanks.


----------



## alucard177

ahmad313 said:


> Can somebody here properly define the following audio signature terms :-
> Warm
> Balance
> Natural
> ...




It's all here man: 
http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary


----------



## Lurk650

Just a heads ups, Amazon is selling the SanDisk 200GB for $60 today


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

1clearhead said:


> You can always *downgrade in price* and get yourself the **** 4in1. The coherency is a lot more clear, fun and easier to listen to, "in my opinion". Plus, they have a mild V-shape signature with enhanced bass and mid to high clarity that's sure to please.
> 
> .....Oh? Can't forget to mention detachable/replaceable cables. BIG PLUS!


 
 So I got a question for you @1clearhead seeing as you have the **** 4in1's. I had a pair of Bose SoundTrue Ultra in ear headphones. Would the **** 4in1's beat those in sond quality and fit? I don't know much about audio, YET, but I'm getting there. Just received my Tennmak Piano's with silver plated cable. The MMCX cable continuously falls out. Doesn't seem to be very good at STAYING in it. The audio quality IS quite nice, but idk how GOOD it really is, you know?


----------



## Vishal

comebackboy said:


> Anyone own both the tennmak pro and the kz zs3? Which is better lmao zs3 is slightly cheaper than the tennmak for me but then again tennmak has dual drivers so might be worth the money.



I have both. 
Tenmark pro is superior in everything except isolation. 

Happy listening.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

bramblexd said:


> oh why not? I always wanted to buy a bunch of budget ones. Any other recommendations for cheap and good things? I'd like to try the KZ ate and ED9, and didn't like the xiaomi hybrids that much


 
 I just ordered these https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-atlas-v-ii-hybrid-in-ear-monitor but apparently, and it didn't say that before, I couldn't use discount codes so I don't think I'll be getting those anymore. Anybody hear anything about Trinity Audio Engineering products? They any good? lol


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

vishal said:


> I have both.
> Tenmark pro is superior in everything except isolation.
> 
> Happy listening.


 
 What's the Tenmark Pro like compared to the Piano? :O


----------



## peter123

shaya kutnowski said:


> I just ordered these https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-atlas-v-ii-hybrid-in-ear-monitor but apparently, and it didn't say that before, I couldn't use discount codes so I don't think I'll be getting those anymore. Anybody hear anything about Trinity Audio Engineering products? They any good? lol




http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem/5805#post_12846637

http://www.head-fi.org/t/760277/introducing-trinity-audio-engineering/3990#post_12845329


----------



## Ahmad313

alucard177 said:


> It's all here man:
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/describing-sound-a-glossary


 
 Thanks friend,  it's really helped,.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

peter123 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem/5805#post_12846637
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/760277/introducing-trinity-audio-engineering/3990#post_12845329


 
 First, @peter123 Thank you very much for the response. Second, I can't seem to find anything useful on there? Just people kind of arguing about it?


----------



## 1clearhead

bramblexd said:


> oh why not? I always wanted to buy a bunch of budget ones. Any other recommendations for cheap and good things? I'd like to try the KZ ate and ED9, and didn't like the xiaomi hybrids that much


 
  
 I don't know about the ATE's anymore, there are so many variations on them now, I currently can't recommend a specific one. But, the ED9 is a nice buy! Also, check the KZ-ZS3 and KZ-ED12! The Xiaomi hybrid has a great housing and looks good, but unfortunately it fails to even surpass or match the great "Piston 2's". 


shaya kutnowski said:


> So I got a question for you @1clearhead seeing as you have the **** 4in1's. I had a pair of Bose SoundTrue Ultra in ear headphones. Would the **** 4in1's beat those in sond quality and fit? I don't know much about audio, YET, but I'm getting there. Just received my Tennmak Piano's with silver plated cable. The MMCX cable continuously falls out. Doesn't seem to be very good at STAYING in it. The audio quality IS quite nice, but idk how GOOD it really is, you know?


 
  
 Unfortunately, I don't own any of the "two". Sorry to hear about your bad experience on the Tennmak Piano's for I heard many good reviews about them. Maybe, ask the seller to exchange that one earpiece, or if it's a cable problem have them exchange it.


----------



## peter123

shaya kutnowski said:


> First, @peter123
> Thank you very much for the response. Second, I can't seem to find anything useful on there? Just people kind of arguing about it?




Hmm I'm actually not sure what your asking. If the question is if Trinity products are good that should be very easy to find out in those threads since it's very much praise and love for them there. 

I've been following both threads since day one and I can't remember seeing much arguing going on there. 

Also this is the Chinese /Asian thread so the chance to get more valuable information here about a UK based company than in the dedicated threads seems small. Just my 2c


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

peter123 said:


> Hmm I'm actually not sure what your asking. If the question is if Trinity products are good that should be very easy to find out in those threads since it's very much praise and love for them there.
> 
> I've been following both threads since day one and I can't remember seeing much arguing going on there.
> 
> Also this is the Chinese /Asian thread so the chance to get more valuable information here about a UK based company than in the dedicated threads seems small. Just my 2c


 
 You're 2 cents have been noted and appreciated. You have answered my questions. Thanks. Hopefully he doesn't cancel my order just because I used a discount code. I haven't gotten a response to any of my emails.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

1clearhead said:


> I don't know about the ATE's anymore, there are so many variations on them now, I currently can't recommend a specific one. But, the ED9 is a nice buy! Also, check the KZ-ZS3 and KZ-ED12! The Xiaomi hybrid has a great housing and looks good, but unfortunately it fails to even surpass or match the great "Piston 2's".
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't own any of the "two". Sorry to hear about your bad experience on the Tennmak Piano's for I heard many good reviews about them. Maybe, ask the seller to exchange that one earpiece, or if it's a cable problem have them exchange it.


 
 I did, he offered a replacement with something called Bulk Package? I was unsure what he meant by this, and I asked him, so now I'm just waiting for his response.  Thanks for the response man. This community is really great!


----------



## Lurk650

shaya kutnowski said:


> I just ordered these https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-atlas-v-ii-hybrid-in-ear-monitor but apparently, and it didn't say that before, I couldn't use discount codes so I don't think I'll be getting those anymore. Anybody hear anything about Trinity Audio Engineering products? They any good? lol




The number of pages and preorders for IEMs not heard yet but based off past company products should give you a good idea


----------



## harry501501

I've been listening to the VJJB V1s thinking I'd heard this sound signature before but couldn't quite remember which pair? Then it came to me, these sound so similar to my Yamaha EPH-100s. Very similar bass quantity with maybe the Yams having SLIGHTLY better resolution. They also share a similar sized soundstage but the VJBs maybe bit bigger. Mids and highs very similar. the Yams are built a bit better but that's it. Although the Vs are solid enough and aesthetically quite unique.
  
 It's quite an eye opener to me that such a cheap product can have such similar quality sound to £50-100 sets. i'm really enjoying messing about in this price range.
  
 As i type I'be had DZAT-DF10s delivered so having my first listen. Out of the box again these are great quality and only £15! They look and fit great. it's got a quite mature signature. Great detail and a lovely balance top to bottom. the packaging - although strange - is fantastic. You get a wee wood textured writing book, a nice above average pen, a classy little bag, a custom looking foam tip... all this for £15 is astounding.
  
 So far in order by favourite bargains, baring in mind it's extremely close between them.
  
 Earbell E100
 DZAT-DF10 - these could become my favs once I put them through the genre test.
 VJB-V1
 Monk+
 Piston 3s
 Xiaomi Hybrids
  
 S NRG 2.0 - Awful lol


----------



## notamethlab

bramblexd said:


> Best IEM around $200-300 with a V shaped/warm signature and non fatiguing highs? I have the DUNU DN 1000s but debating an upgrade


 Perhaps the SWIII??


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


shaya kutnowski said:


> I did, he offered a replacement with something called Bulk Package? I was unsure what he meant by this, and I asked him, so now I'm just waiting for his response. * Thanks for the response man. This community is really great!*


 
  
 Glad to help!


----------



## Muskyhunter

lurk650 said:


> The number of pages and preorders for IEMs not heard yet but based off past company products should give you a good idea


 
 i was about to order so many times but no real reviews = no go on the pm6. as much as the value for a 6ba it's hard to fork over $340 CND without reviews. The online reviews for other products have been mixed so im a little precaution.


----------



## Podster

muskyhunter said:


> i was about to order so many times but no real reviews = no go on the pm6. as much as the value for a 6ba it's hard to fork over $340 CND without reviews. The online reviews for other products have been mixed so im a little precaution.


 

 I don't know Musky, I've yet to get a less than stellar product from Bob. The one thing you can count on if it's not all that he will trade you more than likely at original value of the unit he upgrades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me it's a lot scarier to order a brand new Chinese custom iem for that kind of money!


----------



## alucard177

Should I sell my Philips Fidelio x1 to get the Nicehck DZ7 6ba + 1dd or I'm just crazy guys? Lol I love how the X1 sounds but I hardly use it, while I use iems on a daily basis and I can't wait to try the DZ7 (along the 4in1, dang too much hype)


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> I don't know Musky, I've yet to get a less than stellar product from Bob. The one thing you can count on if it's not all that he will trade you more than likely at original value of the unit he upgrades For me it's a lot scarier to order a brand new Chinese custom iem for that kind of money!




Oh but the SA 6BA is nothing to be scared about my friend, on the contrary


----------



## Muskyhunter

podster said:


> I don't know Musky, I've yet to get a less than stellar product from Bob. The one thing you can count on if it's not all that he will trade you more than likely at original value of the unit he upgrades For me it's a lot scarier to order a brand new Chinese custom iem for that kind of money!


that's why I am sticking to cheap Chinese earphones only. Lol


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

I keep seeing people buying stuff in CAD. Is that like cheaper for Americans? Or are there a lot of Canadians on this forum?


----------



## Muskyhunter

shaya kutnowski said:


> I keep seeing people buying stuff in CAD. Is that like cheaper for Americans? Or are there a lot of Canadians on this forum?


 
 same...jsut currency conversion.


----------



## tegR

harry501501 said:


> DZAT-DF10 - these could become my favs once I put them through the genre test.


 
  
 I have no doubt they will, they are insane value. Sounds absolutely amazing with the silicone tips and easily my favourite from the budget buys (so far...).


----------



## wastan

synkop223 said:


> Hi there! 8m new in the forum and I want to buy my first ever Chinese iems... Which ones would you recommend in the 20-30$ price range? I'll be using them for commuting and public transport, so good isolation is a must. From the sound standpoint I prefer balanced headphones with present sub-bass but that don't compromise mid range at all, although if highs are slightly recessed it's not that big of a deal. Also which tips would you recommend that I can buy from AliExpress? I've been thinking about spinfits, but I don't know which size to order and I wouldn't like to waste 5 bucks in a pair of tips... Sorry for the long post and thanks for bearing with me!




**** 4in1. You can wear them over ears and with a good fitting tip it shouldn't be a problem for commuting. KZ has some less expensive models that are a step down quality wise but still very listenable. KZ ZS3 and the ATE.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

muskyhunter said:


> same...jsut currency conversion.


but if they are Americans why not just use USD as the example? Most of these sites have USD as an option a lot more than CAD.


----------



## Zackio

shaya kutnowski said:


> What's the Tenmark Pro like compared to the Piano? :O




Well, i had the tennmak piano but traded them for the Pros. I didnt like the piano because to my ears... They were really bright in sound and highs that i dont like.... Once i got the pros, i heard a big difference, at first it had a lot of bass, but then i did a mod on it and the sound cleared up and the bass controlled it self. The signture is warm neutralishh imo.


----------



## robervaul

Could anybody help me to interpretate this chart?
 What kind of sound signature?
 Thanks.


----------



## tripside

Whats the difference between Musikmaker TK12 and TK13? TK13 is listed on only two stores on Aliexpress. Banned one and AK Store. AK store currently has no ratings. 
  
 I also see two versions of TK12. New version (TK12s) has detachable MMCX cable. 
  
 Are these still head and shoulders above other IEMs under 100$. I say because TK12 has received rave reviews here.


----------



## Cinder

robervaul said:


> Could anybody help me to interpretate this chart?
> What kind of sound signature?
> Thanks.


 
 Warm, with receded mids. Upper mids are spiked to bring vocals forwards while the upper-treble seems to be heavily modulated in an attempt to reduce harshness and sibilance.


----------



## Lurk650

tripside said:


> Whats the difference between Musikmaker TK12 and TK13? TK13 is listed on only two stores on Aliexpress. Banned one and AK Store. AK store currently has no ratings.
> 
> I also see two versions of TK12. New version (TK12s) has detachable MMCX cable.
> 
> Are these still head and shoulders above other IEMs under 100$. I say because TK12 has received rave reviews here.




TK13 is a more refined sound with a bit better details than the 12 but the 12 has a bit more bass. Both are solid. Sometimes I wish I didn't sell my 12 to upgrade to the 13 and other times I'm glad.


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> I don't know Musky, I've yet to get a less than stellar product from Bob. The one thing you can count on if it's not all that he will trade you more than likely at original value of the unit he upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gotta emphatically agree here. I've bought 2 IEMS from them. First got delayed and I was going to be abroad with no mail access or even phone or email for 20 days and he graciously substituted an uprated product from what I ordered so I could have something before my 20 days at sea. Second time I got a cable that was frayed and they replaced no questions in days. Outstanding customer service, would not hesitate ever to buy another Trinity product.


----------



## scizzro

Well I grew impatient waiting for my 4in1s so I ordered some kz ed9s on amazon prime to satiate my thirst for new equipment...


----------



## Lurk650

scizzro said:


> Well I grew impatient waiting for my 4in1s so I ordered some kz ed9s on amazon prime to satiate my thirst for new equipment...




They aren't bad. Still prefer the ATE bc it has better bass balance


----------



## Muskyhunter

boblauer said:


> Gotta emphatically agree here. I've bought 2 IEMS from them. First got delayed and I was going to be abroad with no mail access or even phone or email for 20 days and he graciously substituted an uprated product from what I ordered so I could have something before my 20 days at sea. Second time I got a cable that was frayed and they replaced no questions in days. Outstanding customer service, would not hesitate ever to buy another Trinity product.


that's good....still can't decide what to get....waiting on 4in1, really hate AliExpress shoppingm.


----------



## scizzro

lurk650 said:


> They aren't bad. Still prefer the ATE bc it has better bass balance




Even using the balanced tuning nozzle on ed9? If so that's okay,maybe they will do a bassy genre a bit better than 4in1. They were only 12 bucks with 2 day shipping so...


----------



## Lurk650

scizzro said:


> Even using the balanced tuning nozzle on ed9? If so that's okay,maybe they will do a bassy genre a bit better than 4in1. They were only 12 bucks with 2 day shipping so...




I got them brand new from Loomis. Only nozzle I have is what came installed on it. Idk if they didn't include it or what


----------



## scizzro

muskyhunter said:


> that's good....still can't decide what to get....waiting on 4in1, really hate AliExpress shoppingm.




I might go for the atlas 2 preorder while it's only 80 bucks.. they don't ship till November but I can get very familiar with 4in1 during the wait lol. Which ones are you thinking about


----------



## scizzro

lurk650 said:


> I got them brand new from Loomis. Only nozzle I have is what came installed on it. Idk if they didn't include it or what



Oh ok. They probably dont change that much anyway


I just saw the fr graphs for both nozzles. Lol is it a joke? Does the 10k spike even out the bass?


----------



## audio123

shaya kutnowski said:


> I just ordered these https://trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/original-series/products/trinity-atlas-v-ii-hybrid-in-ear-monitor but apparently, and it didn't say that before, I couldn't use discount codes so I don't think I'll be getting those anymore. Anybody hear anything about Trinity Audio Engineering products? They any good? lol


they are very good lol. Surprised u havent heard of them b4!


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

audio123 said:


> they are very good lol. Surprised u havent heard of them b4!


 
 As I am. Whatever, hopefully the owner will make an exception for a Head-Fier, new though I may be.


----------



## crabdog

shaya kutnowski said:


> What's the Tenmark Pro like compared to the Piano? :O


 
 The Pro is more mid-centric and also has more mid-bass boost. Piano has a brighter and more balanced sound and better textured bass along with better detail. Pro is very comfortable to wear and has great isolation but I prefer the Piano's sound signature.


----------



## Comebackboy

.


----------



## Comebackboy

carltonh said:


> I have both. I prefer the Pro over ZS3, but they aren't that far apart in any aspect. I don't have them with me today to do an A/B comparison.


 
 So whats the difference in the tennmak pros that made you prefer them? Also any idea how these two compare to the dzat df10??? Thanks!!


----------



## Comebackboy

vishal said:


> I have both.
> Tenmark pro is superior in everything except isolation.
> 
> Happy listening.


 
 Thanks!  Also any idea how these two compare to the dzat df10 and the rock zircon nano??


----------



## Muskyhunter

scizzro said:


> I might go for the atlas 2 preorder while it's only 80 bucks.. they don't ship till November but I can get very familiar with 4in1 during the wait lol. Which ones are you thinking about


the pm4 and pm6 are the ones I want as I'd like to try some 4 / 6 driver earphones. I've tried the westone w4 and se846, they are excellent but too pricy for my budget.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

crabdog said:


> The Pro is more mid-centric and also has more mid-bass boost. Piano has a brighter and more balanced sound and better textured bass along with better detail. Pro is very comfortable to wear and has great isolation but I prefer the Piano's sound signature.


 
 Tony just offered to send me the Pros instead. Hopefully he can include an extra cable just in case I have the same issue. Anyways they have AWESOME support. 


comebackboy said:


> Thanks!  Also any idea how these two compare to the dzat df10 and the rock zircon nano??


 
 I'll be getting the Rock Zircons in a month or so. Already purchased them. REEAAALLLYY EXCITED! 
  
  
 The AUDIO quality of the Pianos really are QUITE impressive and the sound isolation I also like a LOT. Would that be similar on the pros?


----------



## Vishal

shaya kutnowski said:


> What's the Tenmark Pro like compared to the Piano? :O




Don't have Piano so can't comment much but according to the posts I've read. 
Piano is more bassy where as Pro got neutral sound in comparison. 

Happy listening.


----------



## crabdog

vishal said:


> Don't have Piano so can't comment much but according to the posts I've read.
> Piano is more bassy where as Pro got neutral sound in comparison.
> 
> Happy listening.


 
 The Pro has way more bass than the Piano, especially mid-bass and it's the boomy kind. Piano's bass is extremely well executed. I wouldn't call the Pro balanced at all. Boosted mids with very relaxed treble.


----------



## Comebackboy

Anyone can find a good review of the VJJB V1? Can't seem to find one anywhere


----------



## dontcallmejan

Anyone tried the HZSOUND HZ3? Can't seem to find some opinions on them.


----------



## Comebackboy

So I've narrowed down my options to the tennmak pro and the dzat df10. Anyone can give me a recommendation between the two?


----------



## Darkestred

comebackboy said:


> So I've narrowed down my options to the tennmak pro and the dzat df10. Anyone can give me a recommendation between the two?


 

 Both.


----------



## Comebackboy

darkestred said:


> Both.


 
 Lmao trying to save some $$ and buy 1 only haha. Any recommendations? Or are they both equally good but for different types of music?


----------



## Pastapipo

dontcallmejan said:


> Anyone tried the HZSOUND HZ3? Can't seem to find some opinions on them.


 
  
 I can't either jan, but here are some graphs from innerfidelity
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HZSOUNDHZ3.pdf


----------



## CoiL

alucard177 said:


> Should I sell my Philips Fidelio x1 to get the Nicehck DZ7 6ba + 1dd or I'm just crazy guys? Lol I love how the X1 sounds but I hardly use it, while I use iems on a daily basis and I can't wait to try the DZ7 (along the 4in1, dang too much hype)


 
 I have F.X1 and with the source gear I have, it`s best SQ out of all the IEM`s and cans I have. While 4in1 is very good, I can`t say that it matches X1, they are in different league and X1 has better microdetails and much larger soundstage. But for IEM (especially for such low price) though, 4in1 is amazing deal!


----------



## VinceHill24

KZ has just come up with a hybrid single DD+BA that priced at just 17.9USD! Cheap to the point that i can't believe my own eyes. Wonder how it's gonna sound though. Check out the new KZ ZST at AE if you're interested. It's not convenient though for me to link it if you know what i mean.


----------



## farhat

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Somic-V4-PK-Se215-Headphones-HiFi-Headset-with-Deep-Bass-Virtual-Reality-Sound-System/1814668_32650645523.html
  
 What about these? Been reading some reviews (a new one in Headfi here) and I must say I am interested. Anyone try these/any clue?


----------



## Pastapipo

Anyone want to try a dirt cheap ESS Sabre dac?
  
SE1 ES9023 USB Decoder for $25,88 ESS ES9018K2M USB DAC for $29,98


----------



## CoiL

Hmmm, dunno about KZ QC and production stability though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 No mention what drivers are being used. Seems like DD from some latest KZ IEM`s + unknown BA.


----------



## c0rp1

What size of tips do **** 4in1 use? T100/T200/T400?


----------



## kimD

coil said:


> Hmmm, dunno about KZ QC and production stability though:rolleyes:
> No mention what drivers are being used. Seems like DD from some latest KZ IEM`s + unknown BA.




New again KZ ZST?
BA+DD, not longer in future would be die end compare to **** 4in1


----------



## erenjay

Ok bit of a weird question but are there any recent chinese iems on the smaller side? I'm looking for something to replace my philips she3590s (the cables are down to bare copper in some places) as my 'beater' iems.
 I have a pair of ttpod t1e's, which i bought a while ago and am happy with, but I can't sleep with them, and I feel a little self conscious wearing them in public tbh (I still do, but I'd prefer not having weird teeth looking things sticking out of my ears).
  
 Alternatively. what are people's experiences sleeping with over ears like the KZ ATE?


----------



## zedbg

Any recommendation for replacement cable for **** 4in1 with mic and volume keys ? Thanks in advance guys


----------



## tripside

zedbg said:


> Any recommendation for replacement cable for **** 4in1 with mic and volume keys ? Thanks in advance guys




I went with Tennmak upgrade cable (http://s.aliexpress.com/e26JN3UZ 
).But I wish I hadn't. Although the cable itself is of good quality, The left and right channel cables aren't of same length. Which i find highly annoying. 

I'd suggest you to go with this. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/iY3iqaeM


----------



## Majin

I am wondering if such a cable would downgrade the sound quality or not
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-1Pcs-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-For-Shure-SE215-315-425/32578539972.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.YwNUZk&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=3f360637-cf34-4c4a-8309-64ec348c3663
  
 or just buy this earphone and use that cable since it has strain relief and mic
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-Original-W1Pro-Hifi-10mm-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-Pluggable-Waterproof-In-Ear-Earbuds-With-MMCX/32717667243.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.R4P2uf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=5a3dc86b-4e57-4da6-a03f-d4436c211c29


----------



## nhlean96

This probably the best MMCX cable with such low price
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32689427775.html


 Looks damn good ! Gonna get this for my 4in1


----------



## Majin

nhlean96 said:


> This probably the best MMCX cable with such low price
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32689427775.html
> 
> 
> Looks damn good ! Gonna get this for my 4in1


 
  
 Good find might buy it if i buy an earphone without cable included.
  
 like 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-2016-New-Custom-Made-Super-Audio-5-And-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/32712645176.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.105.9B6fEx&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=babdaec9-951e-44f4-90a6-51026feac67b
  
 or
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Woting-DIY-WT846-5BA-in-Ear-Headset-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Customer-Made-In-Ear-Headset-With/119089_32683739767.html


----------



## crabdog

majin said:


> I am wondering if such a cable would downgrade the sound quality or not
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-1Pcs-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-For-Shure-SE215-315-425/32578539972.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.YwNUZk&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=3f360637-cf34-4c4a-8309-64ec348c3663
> 
> ...


 
 The supplied cable that comes with the W1 Pro is amazing for such a low price IEM. It's similar to the one on the LZ A2S.


----------



## Folly

nhlean96 said:


> This probably the best MMCX cable with such low price
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32689427775.html
> 
> 
> Looks damn good ! Gonna get this for my 4in1


 
  
 I have this cable for my 4in1. Compared to the stock blue cable, i think the mids and treble improved a bit but the bass noticeably became less punchy and dynamic. So back to stock cable for now


----------



## Muskyhunter

I wonder what kind of silver cable NCK includes in the 4in1 silver cable. I asked Easy about the cables for 4in1 and he said he could do silver but he said the black were better.


----------



## Shawn71

majin said:


> I am wondering if such a cable would downgrade the sound quality or not
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-1Pcs-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-For-Shure-SE215-315-425/32578539972.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.YwNUZk&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=3f360637-cf34-4c4a-8309-64ec348c3663
> 
> ...




Pls make sure you get the right cable for you,mmcx or 2 pin dc pin style, as the w1 pro has the latter, looking at the picture......


----------



## Saoshyant

Where are all the nice inexpensive 2 pin detachable cables?  There are a ton for MMCX, but I never seem to find any for 2 pin


----------



## Shawn71

saoshyant said:


> Where are all the nice inexpensive 2 pin detachable cables?  There are a ton for MMCX, but I never seem to find any for 2 pin




lunashops have them from $12 or so and up depends on the cable, iirc.....


----------



## To.M

erenjay said:


> Ok bit of a weird question but are there any recent chinese iems on the smaller side? I'm looking for something to replace my philips she3590s (the cables are down to bare copper in some places) as my 'beater' iems.
> I have a pair of ttpod t1e's, which i bought a while ago and am happy with, but I can't sleep with them, and I feel a little self conscious wearing them in public tbh (I still do, but I'd prefer not having weird teeth looking things sticking out of my ears).
> 
> Alternatively. what are people's experiences sleeping with over ears like the KZ ATE?




small and good - joyroom e107, I've fallen asleep with them not once  

as for over ears iems, kz ate are good but sleeping is rather impossible but with Tennmak Piano absolutely yes, it happened last night


----------



## Zackio

Just leaving this here  2pin MMCX 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-KZ-Cable-0-75mm-2-Pin-Upgraded-Plated-Silver-Cable-2-PIN-Upgrade-Cable-Ues/32731735090.html?btsid=67f3a61a-f2c9-419b-ab32-7020f498e7c0&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7%2Csearchweb201602_1_10057_10065_10056_10068_10055_10037_10067_10054_10069_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051%2Csearchweb201603_1&spm=2114.01010208.3.38.95fL1T


----------



## Saoshyant

Too bad ZS3 doesn't use a standard 2 pin, it's a larger pin. Well, plus that cable is only .75M long.


----------



## loomisjohnson

to.m said:


> small and good - joyroom e107, I've fallen asleep with them not once
> 
> as for over ears iems, kz ate are good but sleeping is rather impossible but with Tennmak Piano absolutely yes, it happened last night


musicmaker tw1 also small and good


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I find the LZ A3 cable to be much much better than the Tingo cable when it comes to being flexible, less microphonics and build quality in general. No difference in sound between them to my ears. Ymmw


----------



## loomisjohnson

comebackboy said:


> So I've narrowed down my options to the tennmak pro and the dzat df10. Anyone can give me a recommendation between the two?


----------



## loomisjohnson

I like both, but currently favor the dzat, which has more controlled and articulate bass and a nice airy sound. The pro has superior soundstage and isolation and vet impressive imaging


----------



## HiFiChris

cinder said:


> robervaul said:
> 
> 
> > Could anybody help me to interpretate this chart?
> ...


 
  
 That seems to be the raw frequency response without any applied diffuse-field compensation, but yeah, that would be the rough orientation with a bright/thin midrange and a middle and upper treble that's more in the background.

 To make a fair comment though, it would be important to know what was measured, what the source was (-> output impedance) and what coupler was used for the measurement.


----------



## yangian

pastapipo said:


> Anyone want to try a dirt cheap ESS Sabre dac?
> 
> SE1 ES9023 USB Decoder for $25,88 ESS ES9018K2M USB DAC for $29,98


 
  
 I have ES9018. It's very good at this price. I didn't hear obvious difference among this, FX DAC X6, and Modi 1.
 Modi's sound is cold and this one is smooth and warm.


----------



## yangian

saoshyant said:


> Where are all the nice inexpensive 2 pin detachable cables?  There are a ton for MMCX, but I never seem to find any for 2 pin


 
  
 You mean this:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25M-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphones-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32687586427.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.71.tiGmss


----------



## Saoshyant

The IE80 connection is considered a different type than the 2-pin typically used by Ultimate Ears.  The IE80 version from what I understand is  a bit recessed, and I'm unsure if the pins themselves are different by either size or spacing.  I've noticed MMCX and IE80 connections feel, to me at least, far more prevalent than the connection I'm after for my Rose Mojito & Pudding.  I believe the Auglamour R8 uses the same connector type, so I could always give that one a try in hopes of enjoying that cable.


----------



## CoiL

folly said:


> nhlean96 said:
> 
> 
> > This probably the best MMCX cable with such low price
> ...


 
 Guys, I recomend it already many times - Tennmak upgrade silver plated OFC cable without mic is pretty perfect pairing with 4in1 imho:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/1183804_32615926395.html


  
 Bass is accurate, tight, punchy. No microphonics either.
 I have translucent white one with my **** 4in1 + JVC Spiral Dot tips.


----------



## yangian

saoshyant said:


> The IE80 connection is considered a different type than the 2-pin typically used by Ultimate Ears.  The IE80 version from what I understand is  a bit recessed, and I'm unsure if the pins themselves are different by either size or spacing.  I've noticed MMCX and IE80 connections feel, to me at least, far more prevalent than the connection I'm after for my Rose Mojito & Pudding.  I believe the Auglamour R8 uses the same connector type, so I could always give that one a try in hopes of enjoying that cable.


 
  
 Oh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## trespasser2

coil said:


> Guys, I recomend it already many times - Tennmak upgrade silver plated OFC cable without mic is pretty perfect pairing with 4in1 imho:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/1183804_32615926395.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have both the Tingo and the Tennmak cable. The Tingo looks incredible good on photos, once I got it in my mailbox it didn´t look so good, too fragile, very thin, the MMCX connectors had sharp edges. The Tennmak is very nice for the low price but due to being bent next to the MMCX connectors you have to wear it over the ear and for the 4in1 I don´t consider it to be the most comfortable option.
  
 I don´t believe in sound difference between cables in such low length (1.2 meters) so I won´t enter sound discussion, they´re the same to me.


----------



## c0rp1

coil said:


> Guys, I recomend it already many times - Tennmak upgrade silver plated OFC cable without mic is pretty perfect pairing with 4in1 imho:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/1183804_32615926395.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 CoiL, what's the size of the tips the Senfers use?


----------



## erenjay

to.m said:


> small and good - joyroom e107, I've fallen asleep with them not once
> 
> as for over ears iems, kz ate are good but sleeping is rather impossible but with Tennmak Piano absolutely yes, it happened last night


 
 Thanks, I ordered the joyroom e107 straight away haha, when I start obsessing over headphones I waste so much time researching, it's better just to bite the bullet so i can get over the bug for another year.


----------



## To.M

ok, thanks for your trust but I am ready to take all the blame if you don't like them  e107 are so tiny, they disappear inside ear canals  but tiny doesn't mean weak


----------



## tripside

Havi B3 Pro 1 is available for $46.55 at https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-Top-quality-hifi-earphone-HAVI-B3-PRO1-for-MP3-player-music-in-ear/32275428722.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.43.cZNmed
  
 Worth it? 
  
 On a side note how does the Hifiman HM-700 stack up against other under 100$ DAPs like Fiio X1 and Xduoo X3.


----------



## tripside

coil said:


> Guys, I recomend it already many times - Tennmak upgrade silver plated OFC cable without mic is pretty perfect pairing with 4in1 imho:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/1183804_32615926395.html
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I went for Tennmak cable with microphone expecting it to be similar to this. Upon receiving it I was a little disappointed. The left and right cables above the y-cable strain are of unequal lengths. The cable is also too soft imo.
  
 Had to order another pair of cables HCK STORE.


----------



## Ahmad313

robervaul said:


> Could anybody help me to interpretate this chart?
> What kind of sound signature?
> Thanks.


 
 It is the frequency chart of that noname banned iem.


----------



## robervaul

ahmad313 said:


> It is the frequency chart of that noname banned iem.


 

 Negative.


----------



## martino416

Anyone have the Shure SE215 and can compare to the **** 4in1. I know they are in completely different price ranges , but I am trying to decide between these two.


----------



## Cinder

martino416 said:


> Anyone have the Shure SE215 and can compare to the **** 4in1. I know they are in completely different price ranges , but I am trying to decide between these two.


 
 In general, I would avoid the Shure SE215. It's overpriced, and is quite messy on a technical level. Check out the NUForce HEM line.


----------



## BramblexD

Does anyone know the chinese name for ****? I'd like to buy it directly but searching “****" on taobao or JD leads to no results, and from a google search the chinese name doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere


----------



## ld100

cinder said:


> In general, I would avoid the Shure SE215. It's overpriced, and is quite messy on a technical level. Check out the NUForce HEM line.


 
  
 I seen this quite few times, but somehow SE215 get great reviews and considered by many the best in their price range... Would love to see some kind of review that actually says what is wrong with them or compares them with other current IEMs.


----------



## yangian

bramblexd said:


> Does anyone know the chinese name for ****? I'd like to buy it directly but searching “****" on taobao or JD leads to no results, and from a google search the chinese name doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere


 
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/536406272968.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.WUBjtG#detail
  
 Suprised me, it's even expensive than Ali!


----------



## BramblexD

yangian said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/536406272968.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.WUBjtG#detail
> 
> Suprised me, it's even expensive than Ali!


 
 Thanks. If my rusty chinese+google translate is correct, its a little more expensive because it comes with 2 wires?  
 It says in the middle that its buy 1 get 1 free wire, and to message them which colours you want


----------



## yangian

bramblexd said:


> Thanks. If my rusty chinese+google translate is correct, its a little more expensive because it comes with 2 wires?
> It says in the middle that its buy 1 get 1 free wire, and to message them which colours you want


 
  
 Great. Yes, you are right. But not everone needs one more pair of their wire.


----------



## Lurk650

erenjay said:


> Thanks, I ordered the joyroom e107 straight away haha, when I start obsessing over headphones I waste so much time researching, it's better just to bite the bullet so i can get over the bug for another year.




Be warned they have a ton of driver flex


----------



## Lurk650

tripside said:


> I went for Tennmak cable with microphone expecting it to be similar to this. Upon receiving it I was a little disappointed. The left and right cables above the y-cable strain are of unequal lengths. The cable is also too soft imo.
> 
> Had to order another pair of cables HCK STORE.




It's bc it's meant to go around the back of your head/neck


----------



## tripside

lurk650 said:


> It's bc it's meant to go around the back of your head/neck


 

 Huh now i feel stupid for not figuring that out. But I still wouldn't recommend the cable as its too soft and pliant. I've trying to straighten it but it has retained its coiled shape.


----------



## To.M

The new Tennmak cable is better,it has no mike and isn't worn behind the neck so it is symmetrical and SQ is better (I had 2 old ones), I use it with my Pianos - they are absolutely great by the way


----------



## ryanjsoo

Anyone tried the Kinden silver plated cable? Reminds me a lot of the Cygnus cable from the images, hoping it`ll be similarly supple.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KINDEN-Silver-Plated-Wire-Cable-For-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Upgrading-Cable-Replace-Wire-For-SE215-SE425/32638411974.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10037_10068_10055_10054_10069_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=7a481094-ae25-4214-8869-c6483c0545e1


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

bramblexd said:


> Thanks. If my rusty chinese+google translate is correct, its a little more expensive because it comes with 2 wires?
> It says in the middle that its buy 1 get 1 free wire, and to message them which colours you want


Yes you are correct!
It says: During this promotional period, buy 1 get 1 free(cable); choose any 2 of the 6 colours available.


----------



## anticute

trespasser2 said:


> I have both the Tingo and the Tennmak cable. The Tingo looks incredible good on photos, once I got it in my mailbox it didn´t look so good, too fragile, very thin, the MMCX connectors had sharp edges. The Tennmak is very nice for the low price but due to being bent next to the MMCX connectors you have to wear it over the ear and for the 4in1 I don´t consider it to be the most comfortable option.
> 
> I don´t believe in sound difference between cables in such low length (1.2 meters) so I won´t enter sound discussion, they´re the same to me.


 
 My thoughts exactly on the Tingo cable. Flimsy, tangles like **** and the connectors absolutely had to be sanded down in order to not give cuts. 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-1Pcs-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-For-Shure-SE215-315-425/32578539972.html was better IMO.
  
 Frankly, I've never been able to hear any difference between two cables unless there has been something wrong with one of them, so for me it's more about comfort etc anyway.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Big thanks to @RvTrav for letting me borrow your BYZ K17. You are right in that it has a unique signature, and a good one at that. Looking forward to listening to this more.


----------



## crabdog

Pulled out my old HLSX-808 this morning. Damn these still sound good. Was wondering if anyone could do a comparison with the XE800.


----------



## Saoshyant

tripside said:


> Havi B3 Pro 1 is available for $46.55 at [COLOR=0000FF]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-Top-quality-hifi-earphone-HAVI-B3-PRO1-for-MP3-player-music-in-ear/32275428722.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.43.cZNmed[/COLOR]
> 
> Worth it?
> 
> On a side note how does the Hifiman HM-700 stack up against other under 100$ DAPs like Fiio X1 and Xduoo X3.




IF you have a large collection of balanced IEMs, I might see a possible but unlikely reason to use the HM700 over the xDuoo... but HM700 can and will have hiss issues with sensitive IEMs, has a very awkward grounding adapter for use of standard connections, has no mSD support. Storage is 16 or 32GB. Supposedly it comes with an armband, but mine didn't. Sound can be very nice for the price depending on which earphone you use.
I do have the xDuoo X3 with rockbox, and it's an amazing dap for the price, just stellar. If you have a large library, then the X3's capability to use two 200GB mSD cards is exemplary.


----------



## Cinder

ld100 said:


> I seen this quite few times, but somehow SE215 get great reviews and considered by many the best in their price range... Would love to see some kind of review that actually says what is wrong with them or compares them with other current IEMs.




Well, the problem becomes that those of us who _have_ auditioned it don't really want to drop over $100 on something that we know doesn't sound great. If I could get a loaner, I'd happily throw a full review up for them. The same goes with the HEM lineup, which I can only vouch for based on my limited listening sessions with them.


----------



## Comebackboy

loomisjohnson said:


> I like both, but currently favor the dzat, which has more controlled and articulate bass and a nice airy sound. The pro has superior soundstage and isolation and vet impressive imaging




How about the VJJB V1 compared to both of these?


----------



## alucard177

coil said:


> I have F.X1 and with the source gear I have, it`s best SQ out of all the IEM`s and cans I have. While 4in1 is very good, I can`t say that it matches X1, they are in different league and X1 has better microdetails and much larger soundstage. But for IEM (especially for such low price) though, 4in1 is amazing deal!




Thanks for the input CoiL


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> Pulled out my old HLSX-808 this morning. Damn these still sound good. Was wondering if anyone could do a comparison with the XE800.





I own both. They are different species; The XE800 sounds more natural to my ears. The highs of the 808s seem somewhat coloured, still both are very detailed.
The bass on the XE800 is mainly controlled sub-bass, but is is not very prominent. There is less mid-bass than the obvious bassy HLSX-808. With the CoiL-Mod the bass does get tighter and more controlled, but there is still a lot of mid bass left. 
While the XE800 leans more towards the balanced/bright sound signature, while the 808s have a more V-shaped signature.


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> I own both. They are different species; The XE800 sounds more natural to my ears. The highs of the 808s seem somewhat coloured, still both are very detailed.
> The bass on the XE800 is mainly controlled sub-bass, but is is not very prominent. There is less mid-bass than the obvious bassy HLSX-808. With the CoiL-Mod the bass does get tighter and more controlled, but there is still a lot of mid bass left.
> While the XE800 leans more towards the balanced/bright sound signature, while the 808s have a more V-shaped signature.




Thanks @Pastapipo sounds as though I might prefer the 808 anyway. I like a bit of weight on the low end.


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> Thanks @Pastapipo sounds as though I might prefer the 808 anyway. I like a bit of weight on the low end.




True, if you like bass, don't go for the XE800.


----------



## romeyp

mltkshhbt said:


> I ordered the Super audio 6 from the same seller(the maker), about 3 weeks ago, and not yet shipped! The person that I communicated with(I suppose he's the one who makes the phone, told me he injured his hand!). From my understanding, these DIY stuff could take more than a month to ship when the order is rising, looking at the seller's order, he has quite a bit to work on!




My 6 BA version arrived today. Ootb - not too impressed yet. But that's partly because I've been listening to my Tennmak Pro's for the past couple of days. They are bass heavy while the 6BA are very analytical. In addition to really needing some volume to drive them. Once again this is listening to them fresh out of the box for the past three hours. They will require some break in/ burn in time to loosen up. A white noise loop will probably aid in the process. 
I'll use them for a week or so before forming an option on the sound.
Fit wise they are very comfortable. I recommend changing the tips. They came with the now standard Sony tips with the small opening that blocks the nozzle dual holes which are drilled to the outside edge of the nozzle.
I'll update this more after some real in depth listening.


----------



## crabdog

Anyone else getting this in the post editor?

"The rich text editor is not compatible with your browser. You may see some HTML source displayed. Any BBCode you enter will be converted to HTML when you save."

It's happening with Chrome and Edge.


----------



## rebbi

crabdog said:


> Anyone else getting this in the post editor?
> 
> "The rich text editor is not compatible with your browser. You may see some HTML source displayed. Any BBCode you enter will be converted to HTML when you save."
> 
> It's happening with Chrome and Edge.




Yes... Safari, too.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

romeyp said:


> My 6 BA version arrived today. Ootb - not too impressed yet. But that's partly because I've been listening to my Tennmak Pro's for the past couple of days. They are bass heavy while the 6BA are very analytical. In addition to really needing some volume to drive them. Once again this is listening to them fresh out of the box for the past three hours. They will require some break in/ burn in time to loosen up. A white noise loop will probably aid in the process.
> I'll use them for a week or so before forming an option on the sound.
> Fit wise they are very comfortable. I recommend changing the tips. They came with the now standard Sony tips with the small opening that blocks the nozzle dual holes which are drilled to the outside edge of the nozzle.
> I'll update this more after some real in depth listening.


My pair is on it's way!
Did you test it with some female vocals? It should be understood that the emphasis is not in the bass(though I hope it will not be lacking at all), as the maker said the 7BA one will have better bass quantity. Waiting for your impression though and enjoy the toy!


----------



## romeyp

mltkshhbt said:


> My pair is on it's way!
> Did you test it with some female vocals? It should be understood that the emphasis is not in the bass(though I hope it will not be lacking at all), as the maker said the 7BA one will have better bass quantity. Waiting for your impression though and enjoy the toy!




Hmmm? I was not aware of the 7BA at the time of my order. :mad:
Female voices sound good, as do all upper register sounds.
Mids are good also. Keep in mind I've only had them for a few hours.
Currently the bass is very lacking without a boosted source.
I have an iPhone 6 Plus, and it cannot push it with streaming music. 
The bass is there, you just have to use the right source. I tested it with a couple of youtube bass boosted videos, and it performed as I hoped it would with nice deep bass, and clear highs where they should be.
I'm currently listening to them while typing this on my Surface Pro 4. It has more than enough volume to get the sound I am looking for.
So as is right now they are not easy to drive. Which is to be somewhat expected with 6BA in each ear.
I'll update you as I make further use of them.
I hope you get yours soon, and look forward to you thoughts on them.


----------



## carltonh

crabdog said:


> Pulled out my old HLSX-808 this morning. Damn these still sound good. Was wondering if anyone could do a comparison with the XE800.




I still think the HLSX (unmodded) is still significantly better than the XE800, though there is an opinion or two for the opposite. The 808 has much better bass extension, and very slightly better treble extension. But if you want a mid-forward great cheap IEM, the KE800 is hard to beat. the Tennmak Pro is sonically the closest I have to the XE800. A bit of bass boost IMO helps the XE800, but I haven't tried fine-tuning a bass boost that adds a wow-impact to the bass factor that I prefer.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Thanks @Pastapipo sounds as though I might prefer the 808 anyway. I like a bit of weight on the low end.




TKH1


----------



## Shawn71

carltonh said:


> I still think the HLSX (unmodded) is still significantly better than the XE800, though there is an opinion or two for the opposite. The 808 has much better bass extension, and very slightly better treble extension. But if you want a mid-forward great cheap IEM, the KE800 is hard to beat. the Tennmak Pro is sonically the closest I have to the XE800. A bit of bass boost IMO helps the XE800, but I haven't tried fine-tuning a bass boost that adds a wow-impact to the bass factor that I prefer.




Good to know that xe800 mids are better than those two.....had an impression tennmak pro is a better performer overall,especially to xe800s.


----------



## peter123

romeyp said:


> My 6 BA version arrived today. Ootb - not too impressed yet. But that's partly because I've been listening to my Tennmak Pro's for the past couple of days. They are bass heavy while the 6BA are very analytical. In addition to really needing some volume to drive them. Once again this is listening to them fresh out of the box for the past three hours. They will require some break in/ burn in time to loosen up. A white noise loop will probably aid in the process.
> I'll use them for a week or so before forming an option on the sound.
> Fit wise they are very comfortable. I recommend changing the tips. They came with the now standard Sony tips with the small opening that blocks the nozzle dual holes which are drilled to the outside edge of the nozzle.
> I'll update this more after some real in depth listening.




Edit: Deleted due to misuderstanding about the models


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Just to make sure, these are the 6BA that Sir @romeyp is talking about right?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385997.1997989073.d4919141.BrzWgn&id=536988560292&_u=92i926djb5c1


----------



## peter123

audionewbi3 said:


> Just to make sure, these are the 6BA that Sir @romeyp is talking about right?
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385997.1997989073.d4919141.BrzWgn&id=536988560292&_u=92i926djb5c1




I obviously can't answer for him but these are the ones I'm talking about :

http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6

If he has the other ones I'll delete my previous post.


----------



## deaftoitall

ld100 said:


> I seen this quite few times, but somehow SE215 get great reviews and considered by many the best in their price range... Would love to see some kind of review that actually says what is wrong with them or compares them with other current IEMs.




Hi, I have **** ues and Se215. The ues Imo have better range and separation and I am able to pick out some previously unheard nuances in the music but find they are fatiguing and a bit cold.

The se215 just have something that makes you want to sing along and tap your foot and forget about analysing the music. 
Oh and a two year warranty.(mine have seen near daily use for 3 years and are still fine.) 

Ymmv.


----------



## c0rp1

Again to ask ... what size of tips do **** 4in1 use? T100/T200/T400?

Oh and another question ... if anyone ordered their **** 4in1 from this link (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.65.eYp2SD), how much time did it take to arrive? My tracking is stuck on "Electronic data received" for 4 days now


----------



## crabdog

carltonh said:


> I still think the HLSX (unmodded) is still significantly better than the XE800, though there is an opinion or two for the opposite. The 808 has much better bass extension, and very slightly better treble extension. But if you want a mid-forward great cheap IEM, the KE800 is hard to beat. the Tennmak Pro is sonically the closest I have to the XE800. A bit of bass boost IMO helps the XE800, but I haven't tried fine-tuning a bass boost that adds a wow-impact to the bass factor that I prefer.




Chhers



lurk650 said:


> TKH1




Yeah wish I could try those too. Maybe after xmas right?


----------



## polychroma23

c0rp1 said:


> Again to ask ... what size of tips do **** 4in1 use? T100/T200/T400?
> 
> Oh and another question ... if anyone ordered their **** 4in1 from this link (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.65.eYp2SD), how much time did it take to arrive? My tracking is stuck on "Electronic data received" for 4 days now




Same here. It's been showing "Electronic data received" for 5 days. I'll contact Jim about this.


----------



## polychroma23

lurk650 said:


> TKH1




I wonder how they compete against TK FengYin


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

audionewbi3 said:


> Just to make sure, these are the 6BA that Sir @romeyp is talking about right?
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385997.1997989073.d4919141.BrzWgn&id=536988560292&_u=92i926djb5c1


A different model from the same seller of which peter123 owned and I'm getting; 
@romeyp please confirm if you are having the same one.
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=523860580368


----------



## romeyp

audionewbi3 said:


> Just to make sure, these are the 6BA that Sir @romeyp is talking about right?
> 
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385997.1997989073.d4919141.BrzWgn&id=536988560292&_u=92i926djb5c1




Yes, those are the ones I have, except I purchased mine from AE.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

romeyp said:


> Yes, those are the ones I have, except I purchased mine from AE.


So in this case we are talking about different things?


----------



## Majin

romeyp said:


> Yes, those are the ones I have, except I purchased mine from AE.




This one? 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-2016-New-Custom-Made-Super-Audio-5-And-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/32712645176.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.97.XrKfCf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=58b203f6-1b7a-4d98-b8fc-c502129da0f1

I am really interested in how they sound.


----------



## Hisoundfi

This is a labor of love:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk-monk-plus/reviews/16808


----------



## c0rp1

polychroma23 said:


> Same here. It's been showing "Electronic data received" for 5 days. I'll contact Jim about this.




The bad thing is that I already messaged the seller, but haven't received an answer for a day now. And when I asked couple of questions before I ordered the pair, he took not more than 10-15 mins to respond ...


----------



## crabdog

c0rp1 said:


> The bad thing is that I already messaged the seller, but haven't received an answer for a day now. And when I asked couple of questions before I ordered the pair, he took not more than 10-15 mins to respond ...



Chinese people sometimes have days off too ^_^


----------



## ld100

deaftoitall said:


> Hi, I have **** ues and Se215. The ues Imo have better range and separation and I am able to pick out some previously unheard nuances in the music but find they are fatiguing and a bit cold.
> 
> The se215 just have something that makes you want to sing along and tap your foot and forget about analysing the music.
> Oh and a two year warranty.(mine have seen near daily use for 3 years and are still fine.)
> ...




This is why I am greatly confused. There are many that downtalk Shure SE215 for this and that, but any review that I ever read on that says they are absolutely best in their price range and then pretty much all owners says something alone the lines what you just said. So why there are so many 'oh Shure 215 they are not good's all over chat boards...


----------



## Majin

ld100 said:


> This is why I am greatly confused. There are many that downtalk Shure SE215 for this and that, but any review that I ever read on that says they are absolutely best in their price range and then pretty much all owners says something alone the lines what you just said. So why there are so many 'oh Shure 215 they are not good's all over chat boards...




Probably has something to do with how old they. The Shure SE215 has been around since 2011 and back in 2011 they were great value. But nowadays there are so many good value earphones from China. If you have to pick a great value earphone that could only be bought in the western market then ye the Shure SE215 are good. By no means are they bad but for 1/2 of the price you might get something similar in China.


----------



## peter123

mltkshhbt said:


> So in this case we are talking about different things?




It sure looks like that. I'll delete my earlier post since I've never heard these....


----------



## Saoshyant

Majin I do concur. IEMs like the SE215 & RE-400 at the time of their release were great values, a baseline for measurement for anything around that price. Nowadays, you can get a TK12 for less than the cost of an SE215. It's really what makes this thread special, the discovery of great value gear for Head-fiers who are willing to take a chance. My intro to inexpensive but good value IEMs was the Piston 2, which I really should bring out and enjoy again. It's been too long.


----------



## romeyp

majin said:


> This one?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-2016-New-Custom-Made-Super-Audio-5-And-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/32712645176.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.97.XrKfCf&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=58b203f6-1b7a-4d98-b8fc-c502129da0f1
> 
> I am really interested in how they sound.




Yes, those are the exact ones I have.
I purchased them without a cable.
In hindsight I should have brought them with the cable.

I ran white noise through them for about 5 hours last night.
I'm listening to them from my Surface Pro 4 right now while I'm at my desk, and it sounds good, but in need of some EQing.(De La Soul and the Anonymous Nobody) 
The white noise does not seem to have made a noticeable difference yet. I'll run it for a few more hours tonight.
You will not be able to drive this with just a mobile phone. 
They sound good from the right source, but lacking when used with an under powered source.
The higher the volume, the better they sound. 
The best way I can describe the sound right now at my normal listening level is like having a car that has 6 cylinders, that has the ability to deactivate 2 when not needed.
When you push them, and force all drivers to activate they sound great, but when not driven they feel like a big car being pulled around by just 4 cylinders.
I know that is a strange analogy, but that is the best I can describe it right now.

No problem with the highs, or mids. They are there and well represented. The low end just does not show up until you really push them, but they become uncomfortably loud once it show us.
I think I can get them to work out, I just have to work on the right portable source to complement them.
As I've said in my previous post, I will withhold my final judgement until I have had them for a week or two, and more time to test sources.


----------



## Majin

@romeyp keep me up to date. You purchased the 6 driver version right? Do they punch way above their pricetag and can you give me a quick comparison with other IEMs you own?


----------



## romeyp

majin said:


> @romeyp keep me up to date. You purchased the 6 driver version right? Do they punch way above their pricetag and can you give me a quick comparison with other IEMs you own?




Yes, I have the 6BA version.
Right now I do not feel they punch above their price tag, but that could change with brain in/ burn in.
I was expecting to be Wow'd with the depth, and layer of sounds, but so far that is not the case.
But I'm patient and will give it some time. 
I'll keep you updated.

edit: The one thing I can say right now it they are very, very source dependent. Garbage in, garbage out. Quality in, quality out.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

romeyp said:


> Yes, those are the exact ones I have.
> I purchased them without a cable.
> In hindsight I should have brought them with the cable.
> 
> ...


The one I'm getting and peter123 owned is a different model with what you are having.
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=523860580368


----------



## amature101

Anyone using 7 drivers from super audio 6?
So many audio 6 user but cant seems to find anyone using the successor


----------



## beedee

deaftoitall said:


> Hi, I have **** ues and Se215. The ues Imo have better range and separation and I am able to pick out some previously unheard nuances in the music but find they are fatiguing and a bit cold.
> 
> The se215 just have something that makes you want to sing along and tap your foot and forget about analysing the music.
> Oh and a two year warranty.(mine have seen near daily use for 3 years and are still fine.)
> ...




Don't know which tips you are using on the UEs, but using the comply foams kinda warmed the sound up. With silicon tips, the treble was way to harsh for me. I think the Tennmak Pro is more similar to the se215.


----------



## tripside

saoshyant said:


> IF you have a large collection of balanced IEMs, I might see a possible but unlikely reason to use the HM700 over the xDuoo... but HM700 can and will have hiss issues with sensitive IEMs, has a very awkward grounding adapter for use of standard connections, has no mSD support. Storage is 16 or 32GB. Supposedly it comes with an armband, but mine didn't. Sound can be very nice for the price depending on which earphone you use.
> I do have the xDuoo X3 with rockbox, and it's an amazing dap for the price, just stellar. If you have a large library, then the X3's capability to use two 200GB mSD cards is exemplary.




Would you recommend the X3 over Fiio X1. They are priced similarly.


----------



## Saoshyant

tripside said:


> Would you recommend the X3 over Fiio X1. They are priced similarly.




Sorry, I don't have any experience with the Fiio X1. Just the first gen Fiio X3 & X5. All I can tell you is I'm quite happy with my xDuoo X3, but the X3's issue is it's quite subjective to tastes. Most opinions I've read on it are either quite loving or hating, depending on various reasons, one of the main ones being if you are a fan of the Rockbox UI or not.


----------



## tripside

saoshyant said:


> Sorry, I don't have any experience with the Fiio X1. Just the first gen Fiio X3 & X5. All I can tell you is I'm quite happy with my xDuoo X3, but the X3's issue is it's quite subjective to tastes. Most opinions I've read on it are either quite loving or hating, depending on various reasons, one of the main ones being if you are a fan of the Rockbox UI or not.




How's the UI and general performance out of the box? Is flashing rockbox a must ?


----------



## Saoshyant

Honestly, I used Rockbox immediately as I have a lot of experience using the UI due to Sansa Clips & an old iPod Video. Someone with stock firmware experience should be able to help. Accidentally left my X3 at work, so I'll try to check out stock FW soon if nobody responds.


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> I wonder how they compete against TK FengYin


. 
I have both and love both. The H1 is better though. Will probably do a write up, just busy with my new job and the H1 is still burning in


----------



## Lurk650

tripside said:


> Would you recommend the X3 over Fiio X1. They are priced similarly.




SQ the XDX3 over the X1. UI wise the X1 over the XDX3 UNLESS you are a fan of Rockbox which fixes the minor pitch error in the stock X3 firmware. Returned both and the X3ii and couldn't be happier


----------



## loomisjohnson

comebackboy said:


> How about the VJJB V1 compared to both of these?



i haven't heard the v1--i did have the k4 but preferred the dzat, which sounds similar but isn't as excessively warm and sounds more open to me.


----------



## kousik1946

So I just recieved my **** 4in1. First impression is very good. They came in nicely sealed package. Although it does not look that good in the picture, its very good in person. They are glossy and looks kind of metalic. They have quite some weight. Although I don't have any problem with that as long as they sound good. First impression with the MMCX connection was not good. I tried to insert the left one first and I got no connection. I opened it up again and saw the inner pole was little bend. I was worried that it won't connect again. After little bit try, I got it the connection properly. By the way I got the blue cable and it looks good and very light and little cable noise. Now to the sound. They are quite good and better than my LZ A2. LZ A2 has sometimes too much bass and the treble is decreased quite a bit. 4in1 has good overall sound. They have better soundstage and seperation. Although I am hearing some sibilance. I just put it into burn in. Let's see what happens after burning in. So I am quite happy with the purchase.


----------



## CoiL

tripside said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > It's bc it's meant to go around the back of your head/neck
> ...


 
 Use simple air-dryer from Your wife and blow some hot air on the stock-bent parts, then pull/hold wires straight and put them under cold water - done job!
 I did very sharp turn/angle for my ear-lobes for wearing around the ear this way and it very nicely holds the shape You give to it 
  
 Personally I don`t find this cable too soft, for me it is perfect pairing with 4in1 - medium softness, nice weight, quality molding on jack and mmcx ends, no microphonics and really nice looking. 
 I have the NO-MIC version and it`s nicely even from Y-split.


----------



## deaftoitall

beedee said:


> Don't know which tips you are using on the UEs, but using the comply foams kinda warmed the sound up. With silicon tips, the treble was way to harsh for me. I think the Tennmak Pro is more similar to the se215.




Thanks for suggestion, I'm using some hybrid molded foam in silicone earbuds at the moment may order some comply. 
They are only fatiguing after three or four hours once I knocked the highs back a touch.


----------



## deaftoitall

majin said:


> Probably has something to do with how old they. The Shure SE215 has been around since 2011 and back in 2011 they were great value. But nowadays there are so many good value earphones from China. If you have to pick a great value earphone that could only be bought in the western market then ye the Shure SE215 are good. By no means are they bad but for 1/2 of the price you might get something similar in China.







saoshyant said:


> Majin I do concur. IEMs like the SE215 & RE-400 at the time of their release were great values, a baseline for measurement for anything around that price. Nowadays, you can get a TK12 for less than the cost of an SE215. It's really what makes this thread special, the discovery of great value gear for Head-fiers who are willing to take a chance. My intro to inexpensive but good value IEMs was the Piston 2, which I really should bring out and enjoy again. It's been too long.




I've got the ues and lz03a(pants) the ues is good for the price. 

Can you recommend some others around the price of the se215 with the same foot tapping ability? But with better all round highs which I think the se lack. 

Thanks


----------



## Thomas De Brito

hey for those with the **** 4in1, I want to get some Kz foam tips for my earbuds but I don't know which size I should get https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/product/4Pairs-8pcs-KZ-Noise-Isolating-Memory-Foam-C-sets-3mm-5mm-Comply-T100-T400-Ear-Tips/519064_32471195727.html

 Thanks for the help


----------



## smy1

Don't know if I wanna get the 4 in 1 , already got the vyrus that is supposedly little more better or refined then the 4 in 1 and the wait time is like 2 weeks.


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> Don't know if I wanna get the 4 in 1 , already got the vyrus that is supposedly little more better or refined then the 4 in 1 and the wait time is like 2 weeks.


 

 u wont lose out on anything


----------



## tripside

audio123 said:


> u wont lose out on anything


 

 How much of an upgrade do you think the new alpha v2 will be from the vyrus?


----------



## audio123

tripside said:


> How much of an upgrade do you think the new alpha v2 will be from the vyrus?


 

 atlas delta?


----------



## JuliuScissor

I already wrote topic about it but this is better place to ask i think.
 I have 23$ to spend on gearbest.com so i think that Tennmak Dulcimer (19,99$) or Ostry Kc06a (59,99$) is good decision. I just don't know if this Tennmak are good enough or if it's reasonable to add additional 40$ to Ostry. 
  I don't have to much exprience with earbuds, the best ones for me so far was iphone 5 headphones, so if you can tell me if they are better or worse than this ones it will be perfect for me. If these Tennmak are on the similar level it is good for me i think, but of course i don't say that apple headphones are superior, just good.
 In other way - if Tennmak are similar to Xiaomi Hybrids i rather stay with creative or i will buy ostry or something you recommend me.
  
 I've also heard about **** 4in1 and if it is better than more expensive Ostry (what i can see from reviews is that build quality is better in **** but i don't really know which is better in audio quality). ****'s are unfortunately unavailable on gearbest.com but if it is better than Ostry i can buy it from elsewhere. Price for me is almost the same because i don't have item to buy on gearbest.com either way.
  
 I listen for ex.:
 Matrix OST is good example of my taste
 Old, good Apocalyptica
 Deep Purple and another classics (Led Zeppelin etc.)
 Gorillaz
 80's , 90's music overall
 SoAD
 Prodigy
 Polish Rock but i don't think that you know any of that stuff xD
  
 So plenty of music styles but i'm not a basshead etc. I just like to hear clear all instruments, my equalizer is always balanced i think.


----------



## DeLuX

trespasser2 said:


> I have both the Tingo and the Tennmak cable. The Tingo looks incredible good on photos, once I got it in my mailbox it didn´t look so good, too fragile, very thin, the MMCX connectors had sharp edges. The Tennmak is very nice for the low price but due to being bent next to the MMCX connectors you have to wear it over the ear and for the 4in1 I don´t consider it to be the most comfortable option.
> 
> I don´t believe in sound difference between cables in such low length (1.2 meters) so I won´t enter sound discussion, they´re the same to me.




Yeah I too have that Tingo cable, way to think and tangles like crazy, I would not recommend it. No audible difference to me... Get a cable that looks and feels good and your good to go. Stock blue/black is imo pretty good! Then 4in1s though are just incredible value for money! I love em out of my cayin c5


----------



## DeLuX

martino416 said:


> Anyone have the Shure SE215 and can compare to the **** 4in1. I know they are in completely different price ranges , but I am trying to decide between these two.




I used to have the shures, don't anymore so realy can't compare them. But from memory the shures are way more dynamic driver, with somewhat "consumer oriented" bass whereas the senfers are pretty "hybrid" sounding. Much larger stage way more separation, but not as yummy... If you get my drift? To me the senfers are superior, not in absolute terms but to me hands down no contest


----------



## smy1

audio123 said:


> u wont lose out on anything




If I buy the 4 in 1 should I stick with stock or is there a better cable that isn't expensive.


----------



## yangian

Got 4in1 today. I agree it's a great at this price. Its soundstage is much better than LZ A2's. It's not as bigger as Havi, but I'm sure it's close (I've sold B3). Technically, B3 is better, but I like the sound signature of 4in1 better than B3. Much better bass and not that smooth. B3 is a liitle bit too smooth to me. This is initial impression.


----------



## robervaul

4in1 $29 is killing all $60


----------



## JuliuScissor

So **** 4in1 overall is masterpiece and Ostry kc06a are worse?


----------



## elemeno

so, has anyone tried out the Rock Y5 yet?
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Original-ROCK-Y5-In-Ear-Earphone-Stereo-Earphone-DJ-HIFI-Bass-Headset-Free-Shipping/32707293002.html


----------



## yangian

robervaul said:


> 4in1 $29 is killing all $60


 

  
 No, B3 has larger soundstage, better separation. 4in1 is hybrid, it's a typical BA's sound, more treble details. And better bass quantity. I believe burn-in will improve bass qualitry, now it's not very good.
 But still as LZ A2 and all the budgeted products I tried, It lacks soundstage height. Havi is a little bit better, but not very much. I wonder how about those several-drivers products, Do they have a soundstage height like IE80/800!


----------



## DeLuX

smy1 said:


> Don't know if I wanna get the 4 in 1 , already got the vyrus that is supposedly little more better or refined then the 4 in 1 and the wait time is like 2 weeks.




I have the trinity audio hybrid deltas V II And I'm sorry but I'm just not feeling them, their unnatural, strident while at the same time muffled sounding. They look gorgeous, and their price is good but soundwiese they're below par... To me,that is, I'm sure headfi will disagree.. The senfers to me is a budget king, a marvel at the price! 
To each his own iguess


----------



## scizzro

smy1 said:


> Don't know if I wanna get the 4 in 1 , already got the vyrus that is supposedly little more better or refined then the 4 in 1 and the wait time is like 2 weeks.


 
 If I was in your spot I would just stick with Vyrus. For $30 you will at best get a side-grade, and I would save that to put toward something better than Vyrus or a new dac.


----------



## c0rp1

kousik1946 said:


> So I just recieved my **** 4in1. First impression is very good. They came in nicely sealed package. Although it does not look that good in the picture, its very good in person. They are glossy and looks kind of metalic. They have quite some weight. Although I don't have any problem with that as long as they sound good. First impression with the MMCX connection was not good. I tried to insert the left one first and I got no connection. I opened it up again and saw the inner pole was little bend. I was worried that it won't connect again. After little bit try, I got it the connection properly. By the way I got the blue cable and it looks good and very light and little cable noise. Now to the sound. They are quite good and better than my LZ A2. LZ A2 has sometimes too much bass and the treble is decreased quite a bit. 4in1 has good overall sound. They have better soundstage and seperation. Although I am hearing some sibilance. I just put it into burn in. Let's see what happens after burning in. So I am quite happy with the purchase.


 


yangian said:


> Got 4in1 today. I agree it's a great at this price. Its soundstage is much better than LZ A2's. It's not as bigger as Havi, but I'm sure it's close (I've sold B3). Technically, B3 is better, but I like the sound signature of 4in1 better than B3. Much better bass and not that smooth. B3 is a liitle bit too smooth to me. This is initial impression.


 
  
 Can I ask you both where did you buy your Senfers from? If Aliexpress which seller did you use and how much time did it take for them to arrive. Don't know why but mines are stuck at "Electronic information has been received" for 5 days already when I check the tracking number.
  
 And any idea what size of tips do they use?
  
 Thanks in advance !


----------



## Cinder

Alright boys, I've finished up my 3D-7 review.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/rose-3d-7-no-7-hybrid-7/reviews/16810


----------



## wastan

erenjay said:


> Ok bit of a weird question but are there any recent chinese iems on the smaller side? I'm looking for something to replace my philips she3590s (the cables are down to bare copper in some places) as my 'beater' iems.
> I have a pair of ttpod t1e's, which i bought a while ago and am happy with, but I can't sleep with them, and I feel a little self conscious wearing them in public tbh (I still do, but I'd prefer not having weird teeth looking things sticking out of my ears).
> 
> Alternatively. what are people's experiences sleeping with over ears like the KZ ATE?


 

 Joyroom E107. Have not slept in them but they are indeed tiny but sound large.


----------



## wastan

scizzro said:


> If I was in your spot I would just stick with Vyrus. For $30 you will at best get a side-grade, and I would save that to put toward something better than Vyrus or a new dac.


 

 As someone with both the Vyrus and the 4in1 I agree with this.


----------



## yangian

smy1 said:


> Don't know if I wanna get the 4 in 1 , already got the vyrus that is supposedly little more better or refined then the 4 in 1 and the wait time is like 2 weeks.


 
  
 I bought this to try BA drivers products. I didn't have BAs IEM in my collection. BA's sound IS different from DDs. If you like or you want to try some BAs earphones, I believe 4in1 deserves trying.


----------



## Skullophile

I'm cooking up a review of the 8 + 1. Stay tuned, hopefully within a week.


----------



## stacksmasher

ld100 said:


> This is why I am greatly confused. There are many that downtalk Shure SE215 for this and that, but any review that I ever read on that says they are absolutely best in their price range and then pretty much all owners says something alone the lines what you just said. So why there are so many 'oh Shure 215 they are not good's all over chat boards...


 
  
  
 The SE215 are built very very well. But from a musical standpoint there are several Chinese models that sound much better albeit at a lower level of overall build quality. 
  
 You are going to see some killer models using BA coming from China. Im talking about $100-$200 models that will run with the $1000 models.


----------



## ld100

stacksmasher said:


> The SE215 are built very very well. But from a musical standpoint there are several Chinese models that sound much better albeit at a lower level of overall build quality.
> 
> You are going to see some killer models using BA coming from China. Im talking about $100-$200 models that will run with the $1000 models.




Can you please be specific on what you think would be a better alternative to them?


----------



## vapman

What is recommended for open over ears under or around $60? AKG M220 died in 3 days.


----------



## Niyologist

I purchased the Hidizs AP60 yesterday. I will compare it to my Axon 7 because they use similar DACs.


----------



## Saoshyant

@vapman If you're not bad at fixing a minor issue, I might have some headphones for you.  They're just collecting dust, and as far as I can tell it's most likely just a loose screw in the left cup, but I couldn't track it down.


----------



## Lurk650

My TFZ 1S Fireworks Live Sound and MusicMaker TKH1 have been burning in, 150-200hrs each. 
  
 Similar bass in both, TKH1 appears to have become more controlled than the TFZ though. Mids in the TFZ are more forward with a bit more sparkly treble therefore appearing more clear but to my ears its a bit more unnatural sounding. The TKH1 is pretty typical of MM (besides the SW3), slightly v-shaped with vocals being a bit less v-shaped, kind of a v-shape sounds a bit more natural. Highs are smooth and pleasant. 
  
 I give the soundstage to the TKH1 by a pretty good margin. I'm hearing more details in the TKH1 also. The TKH1 I can get lost in the music, I don't analyze it, I just listen. Both are good for the price but I personally prefer the TKH1. 
  
 Kombi Tips on the TKH1, Auvio on the TFZ.


----------



## Sehn82

vapman said:


> What is recommended for open over ears under or around $60? AKG M220 died in 3 days.


 
  
 I'm interested to know as well. Were those M220s from Massdrop by any chance?
  
 The HD25 II clone by Superlux are closed sadly. I don't have a lot of experience with over ears so maybe others can chime in.


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> I'm cooking up a review of the 8 + 1. Stay tuned, hopefully within a week.



 

Good news, waiting for your honest review, 
Please make sure some good comparisons with other well known iems like SW3 and some 6BA, 7BA iems, thanks .


----------



## darkdoorway

delux said:


> I have the trinity audio hybrid deltas V II And I'm sorry but I'm just not feeling them, their unnatural, strident while at the same time muffled sounding. They look gorgeous, and their price is good but soundwiese they're below par... To me,that is, I'm sure headfi will disagree.. The senfers to me is a budget king, a marvel at the price!
> To each his own iguess




I think along these lines for the Dunu and Fidue hybrids. They sound incoherent when compared to the 4in1.


----------



## vapman

sehn82 said:


> I'm interested to know as well. Were those M220s from Massdrop by any chance?
> 
> The HD25 II clone by Superlux are closed sadly. I don't have a lot of experience with over ears so maybe others can chime in.


 
 Yes they were. I had a bad buyer experience last year and didn't get any help from support until I made a scene of it on their comments section and other places online. Swore i wouldn't buy from them again, decided to give the m220 a shot, now this!
  
 I'm sad I missed a HD 25 II clone, if i had known that was being produced i would have snatched one up in a second. I love the 25 II and haven't had one in years. would love to have it again. What is the name of the Superlux HD 25 clone cause i don't even care about open or closed, would love that.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Yes they were. I had a bad buyer experience last year and didn't get any help from support until I made a scene of it on their comments section and other places online. Swore i wouldn't buy from them again, decided to give the m220 a shot, now this!
> 
> I'm sad I missed a HD 25 II clone, if i had known that was being produced i would have snatched one up in a second. I love the 25 II and haven't had one in years. would love to have it again. What is the name of the Superlux HD 25 clone cause i don't even care about open or closed, would love that.


 
 https://www.amazon.com/Superlux/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_3044072011?ie=UTF8&node=3044072011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Superlux


----------



## Sehn82

vapman said:


> Yes they were. I had a bad buyer experience last year and didn't get any help from support until I made a scene of it on their comments section and other places online. Swore i wouldn't buy from them again, decided to give the m220 a shot, now this!
> 
> I'm sad I missed a HD 25 II clone, if i had known that was being produced i would have snatched one up in a second. I love the 25 II and haven't had one in years. would love to have it again. What is the name of the Superlux HD 25 clone cause i don't even care about open or closed, would love that.


 
  
 Its the HD562.
 http://www.superlux.com.tw/productInfo.do?pdctid=548e1cee-e28b-41ce-8529-958f5265ad4e&pdkid=3a182f85-9464-41bf-b4c7-d618102f84ac&level=2&lv0=1#skill_zone_li


----------



## kousik1946

c0rp1 said:


> Can I ask you both where did you buy your Senfers from? If Aliexpress which seller did you use and how much time did it take for them to arrive. Don't know why but mines are stuck at "Electronic information has been received" for 5 days already when I check the tracking number.
> 
> And any idea what size of tips do they use?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 
 I bought it from here- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.Rx3SsC&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=ca9ed0b9-5863-48dd-a285-1a3dab9fb671.
 It took around 15 days and I did not see "Electr.......". I use medium size tips. Wait for some time it will arrive. Otherwise you wil get your money back. Sometimes Aiexpress takes some time to deliver the item.


----------



## vapman

sehn82 said:


> Its the HD562.
> http://www.superlux.com.tw/productInfo.do?pdctid=548e1cee-e28b-41ce-8529-958f5265ad4e&pdkid=3a182f85-9464-41bf-b4c7-d618102f84ac&level=2&lv0=1#skill_zone_li




Thank you a ton! Unless they are significantly less on ali i will grab them from amazon!


----------



## c0rp1

kousik1946 said:


> I bought it from here- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/32704437923.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.Rx3SsC&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=ca9ed0b9-5863-48dd-a285-1a3dab9fb671.
> It took around 15 days and I did not see "Electr.......". I use medium size tips. Wait for some time it will arrive. Otherwise you wil get your money back. Sometimes Aiexpress takes some time to deliver the item.


 
 Thanks for responding. I purchased mines from the same guy. If you don't mind can you PM me your tracking number, so I can compare it with what I got? The Electro,,,,," looks like "电子信息已收到" in Chinese and usually is the first status on the tracking page. In most cases after that you see "【小包中心】已收寄" which states that the package has been accepted by the courier. Between those 2 statuses it's usually 1-2 days time, though I'm stuck at the first status for over 5 days now. That's why I wanna compare yours to mine and see if it's something I don't need to worry about.


----------



## kousik1946

c0rp1 said:


> Thanks for responding. I purchased mines from the same guy. If you don't mind can you PM me your tracking number, so I can compare it with what I got? The Electro,,,,," looks like "电子信息已收到" in Chinese and usually is the first status on the tracking page. In most cases after that you see "【小包中心】已收寄" which states that the package has been accepted by the courier. Between those 2 statuses it's usually 1-2 days time, though I'm stuck at the first status for over 5 days now. That's why I wanna compare yours to mine and see if it's something I don't need to worry about.


 
 I bought from global website. I does not show chinese. Anyway I pm'd you my tracking number and track it here http://global.cainiao.com/?spm=a2d0j.7922267.0.0.TeiavJ&lang=en.


----------



## Sehn82

vapman said:


> Thank you a ton! Unless they are significantly less on ali i will grab them from amazon!


 
  
 No worries. Glad to help. They also have another on ear model in HD572SP if you're interested. They look like the HD25SP i think? 
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_299990.html?wid=21


----------



## vapman

sehn82 said:


> No worries. Glad to help. They also have another on ear model in HD572SP if you're interested. They look like the HD25SP i think?
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_299990.html?wid=21


 

 Interesting... i wonder if it is the same sound sig/design?


----------



## Gosod

ahmed waheed said:


> for a 50$ budget what dap do you recommend to buy? looking to purchase through aliexpress.i know it's a little budget but hopefully can get a good one.


 
I would not expect.


----------



## To.M

Benjie S5 or K9, I have S5, it cost me 25usd and it is fantastic!


----------



## Sehn82

vapman said:


> Interesting... i wonder if it is the same sound sig/design?


 
  
 No idea but from reviews it supposedly isn't that super. Cheap as hell though.


----------



## audio123

scizzro said:


> If I was in your spot I would just stick with Vyrus. For $30 you will at best get a side-grade, and I would save that to put toward something better than Vyrus or a new dac.


yes vyrus is good enough already.


----------



## Podster

vapman said:


> Thank you a ton! Unless they are significantly less on ali i will grab them from amazon!




I love my little Superlux 562's, looks like all the Sportscasters are wearing a mic'd version of them these days Might I also suggest their 668B for those looking for a nice over ear ad well


----------



## anticute

podster said:


> I love my little Superlux 562's, looks like all the Sportscasters are wearing a mic'd version of them these days Might I also suggest their 668B for those looking for a nice over ear ad well


 
 Somic V2 isn't bad either. I'll be interested in hearing impressions of the Superlux HP's as well, though, always have my eye out for good bang for the buck over ears


----------



## scizzro

Just got a chance to sit down with my ED9's. I got them from Amazon Prime for $12. I'm pleasantly suprised, they are quite fun to listen to, but the sound stage is very congested. Some high quality live accoustic songs sound underwater. Using the bass nozzles there is a slight low end rumble which I feel accentuates the bass too much; I prefer the balanced nozzles. Heavy microphonics as well, just a slight tapping of the cable and you can hear it over the music. Looking forward to seeing how the 4in1 compares when I get them.


----------



## tripside

audio123 said:


> atlas delta?


 
  
 I meant to say atlas delta. Didn't realise i had the names mixed up.


----------



## Muskyhunter

WOW...got my 4 in 1 in less than 10 days! 
  
 Sounds excellent. Clean clear nice soundstage and bass is nice and heavy. Build is great, can't believe they cost $25! They are as nice if not nicer than $200 earphones i've owned.


----------



## crabdog

crabdog said:


> @1clearhead you weren't kidding brother. Holy ballz these sound good. IMO these have just raised the bar on what to expect from a budget IEM.


 
  
  


muskyhunter said:


> WOW...got my 4 in 1 in less than 10 days!
> 
> Sounds excellent. Clean clear nice soundstage and bass is nice and heavy. Build is great, can't believe they cost $25! They are as nice if not nicer than $200 earphones i've owned.


 
 Told ya


----------



## rockingthearies

muskyhunter said:


> WOW...got my 4 in 1 in less than 10 days!
> 
> Sounds excellent. Clean clear nice soundstage and bass is nice and heavy. Build is great, can't believe they cost $25! They are as nice if not nicer than $200 earphones i've owned.
> 
> ...




Where did you buy them from?


----------



## audio123

how good is the **** 4 in 1?
@crabdog need yr help


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> how good is the **** 4 in 1?
> @crabdog need yr help


 
 Think HLSX-808 with (slightly) warmer mids and tighter bass. Nice treble extension without being hot.


----------



## Bubbizzie

Woo less than 2 weeks to the east coast for the **** 4 in 1
 http://imgur.com/zHX9ze7
  
 Gotta say these are pretty damn good for the price!
  
 - Easily beats tennmak IE800 in terms of sound quality and bass
 - Bass isn't as good as ie80s from aliexpress, but overall beats IE80 because of superb sound quality. Do not expect overwhelming bass from these, but expect a decent quality!
 - Destroys sonyxb90ex
 - Have to turn up my volume higher than normal for earbuds e.g. 70% instead of 50% to reach peak sound quality
 - Increase in volume = more sound leakage than I normally like. Expect noticeable sound leakage at 55% volume (Android reference)
  
 Sonyxb90ex<ie800<ie80<**** 4 in 1
  
 So yea not bad for bass items. I bought both ie80 and ie800 off aliexpress, with the idea that if these buds are replicas of more premium, authentic versions, then they should sound just as good with at least a similar sound shape. But these senfers has made it clear where these earbuds stand in regards towards each other. They all have similar sound signatures but only 1 of them is king atm. 
  
 https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32704446839.html


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Think HLSX-808 with (slightly) warmer mids and tighter bass. Nice treble extension without being hot.


 
 icic do u think i will miss out if i dont get it?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> icic do u think i will miss out if i dont get it?


 
 I'd just say if you're planning on buying any IEMs under $50 right now you'd be mad to miss these.


----------



## Synkop223

How do the 4in1 compare to tennmak piano's? And also can the 4in1 be worn over ear comfortably?


----------



## Bubbizzie

Be amazed at the small yet immense upgrase in sound quality. The ed9 is absolutely garbage compared to it. I had to return the ed9 because of how terrible they were.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I'd just say if you're planning on buying any IEMs under $50 right now you'd be mad to miss these.


 

 im just curious if this can match my a91 given the hype lol


----------



## crabdog

synkop223 said:


> How do the 4in1 compare to tennmak piano's? And also can the 4in1 be worn over ear comfortably?


 
 This is actually a tough question for me as I have a real soft spot for the Piano. I'd say the Piano is a little brighter and has punchier bass. For treble sensitive people the 4in1 is a slightly safer bet. For details they're surprisingly close.
  


audio123 said:


> im just curious if this can match my a91 given the hype lol


 
 That's really a bit ignorant thing to say.


----------



## darkdoorway

audio123 said:


> im just curious if this can match my a91 given the hype lol




Not sure about the a91. But have tried the a83 and personally prefer the 4in1. For the much higher price imagine the a91 should be better.


----------



## mebaali

I was on the fence for few weeks, when it came to ordering **** 4in1 or not  (as I was more than satisfied with the sound from my HLSX 808, in its stock config). After a long hesitation (and going through various positive impressions) took the gamble and placed an order for 4in1s. I hope, these to be a perceptible (for my audio tastes and set up) aural upgrade to my HLSX 808s. 
  
  
  
 (On a side note - It's mostly been a 45+ days delivery time from Aliexpress for me, plus my 4in1s are yet to get shipped by the seller (Jim) since ordering them on 5th of this month).


----------



## farhat

yangian said:


> I have ES9018. It's very good at this price. I didn't hear obvious difference among this, FX DAC X6, and Modi 1.
> Modi's sound is cold and this one is smooth and warm.




Bro, can it drive ATH M50s?


----------



## yangian

darkdoorway said:


> Not sure about the a91. But have tried the a83 and personally prefer the 4in1. For the much higher price imagine the a91 should be better.


 
  
 You mean a $30s vs a $900s? lol...
  
 But technically, I still think Havi is better.
  
 I wonder how much is A91 better than Havi: a $900 vs a $50?


----------



## Saoshyant

Just remember, preferred sound signature affects enjoyment so much.  Just because the a91 is $900 doesn't mean it will suit you.  That's part of the reason it's a good idea to spend awhile in the low cost range (well, whatever is low cost for you that is) looking to discover your preferred sound sig, then you see what will be an upgrade from there assuming you want to spend the money.


----------



## yangian

farhat said:


> Bro, can it drive ATH M50s?


 
  
 Oh, though it has a HO, it has no amplified circuit inside I believe. So you need to connect it with an amplifier. I never use its HO.


----------



## yangian

saoshyant said:


> Just remember, preferred sound signature affects enjoyment so much.  Just because the a91 is $900 doesn't mean it will suit you.  That's part of the reason it's a good idea to spend awhile in the low cost range (well, whatever is low cost for you that is) looking to discover your preferred sound sig, then you see what will be an upgrade from there assuming you want to spend the money.


 
  
 I heartly agree with this!


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> You mean a $30s vs a $900s? lol...
> 
> But technically, I still think Havi is better.
> 
> I wonder how much is A91 better than Havi: a $900 vs a $50?


 

 so havi is better than 4 in 1? thanks mate!


----------



## farhat

@crabdog  yo bro i see you have Benjie K9. I have the **** UEs with K9, but with all the craze about **** 4 in 1 and Tennmark Pro which do you think would you recommend to get? I listen to underground rap, witch pop and dream pop. I currently like the **** UEs sound signature though it can still burn in another 40 hours or so. Help me bro.


----------



## farhat

yangian said:


> Oh, though it has a HO, it has no amplified circuit inside I believe. So you need to connect it with an amplifier. I never use its HO.


 
 sorry abit of a noob here but what is HO?


----------



## audio123

farhat said:


> sorry abit of a noob here but what is HO?


 

 headphone out?


----------



## audio123

are there any takers?
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/JiangHai-DT86
 this looks interesting...


----------



## yangian

farhat said:


> sorry abit of a noob here but what is HO?


 

 Oh, sorry, iy's headphone out


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> so havi is better than 4 in 1? thanks mate!


 
  
Actually I think B3 is in a higher tier. Relatively to Havi, 4in1 should be in ~$30 price range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But to me, Havi seems sound too smooth, I think it might be due to its lack of bass and a little bit roll off treble. 4in1 has better treble details due to the BA driver. But B3 does obvious better on soundstage.
  
 Sorry, I might be wrong! I found 4in1 sounds a lot better at a little bit higher volume! Wow! It's really shining! Soundstage expanded, no big difference from Havi. But seems depth is a little bit far from Havi.
 Agree. With the superior build quality and excellent sound quality, this is really no brain at $30!!
  
 Update: Do you know the weakness of single BA? It's there for 4in1.


----------



## SuperMAG

yanguin, you had piston 2 previously, how do you compare those with 4in1, i saw you pistons review and it was spot on, though i thought bass the quite strong and very tight/fast.
  
 How is bass, mids, treble, soundstage and imaging in your memory compared to 4in1.
  
 Even though i bought like 12/13 iems/earbuds in the last 3 months since reading head fi, i still feel my lost piston 2 were the best iem i ever heard, it had that bass kick and unbelievable clarity and some soundstage and imaging that makes you just jump in action, you can feel you in the stage hearing it live. 
  
 if i dont find **** satisfying, then i have to look for piston 2 everywhere but chances are i get a fake piston instead.


----------



## SuperMAG

sorry my mistake, it was this guy review. http://www.head-fi.org/u/367184/thatbeatsguy


----------



## Muskyhunter

rockingthearies said:


> Where did you buy them from?


 
 From easy...


----------



## scizzro

muskyhunter said:


> From easy...




Gah i ordered mine from Szhenzen on aug 25 and still no sign


----------



## 1clearhead

bramblexd said:


> Does anyone know the chinese name for ****? I'd like to buy it directly but searching “****" on taobao or JD leads to no results, and from a google search the chinese name doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere


 
  
 It's funny you ask.....In China he calls them Phil 4in1's (in Chinese: 菲尔 4in1).....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.5.cu0xZT&scm=1007.10009.31621.100200300000001&id=536406272968&pvid=3d6487f9-85d8-4ee1-8192-29e5f142e47b
  


wastan said:


> Joyroom E107. Have not slept in them but they are indeed tiny but sound large.


 
  
 I was enjoying mines today!.....Still love these tiny gems!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


muskyhunter said:


> WOW...got my 4 in 1 in less than 10 days!
> 
> Sounds excellent. Clean clear nice soundstage and bass is nice and heavy. Build is great, can't believe they cost $25! They are as nice if not nicer than $200 earphones i've owned.


 
 Cheers mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... Your PICS are awesome!


crabdog said:


> Told ya


 
  
 Yes! 'crabdog' told us so!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....now I'm a happy camper!


bubbizzie said:


> Woo less than 2 weeks to the east coast for the **** 4 in 1
> http://imgur.com/zHX9ze7
> 
> Gotta say these are pretty damn good for the price!
> ...


 
  
 Definitely, they are a cut above the rest. --> And a cut in price, which is nice!


----------



## themanisingh

Can you please update us about your experience with EE846. 
 looking for 5BA as seller suggest over 6BA.
 Wanted more info about how they sound like.


----------



## c0rp1

scizzro said:


> Gah i ordered mine from Szhenzen on aug 25 and still no sign


 
 What's your current tracking status? I've ordered ones myself from that same seller on the 4th of September and my tracking still is on "Electronic data received"...


----------



## Muskyhunter

c0rp1 said:


> What's your current tracking status? I've ordered ones myself from that same seller on the 4th of September and my tracking still is on "Electronic data received"...


ordered Aug 28 received Sept 9.


----------



## crabdog

farhat said:


> @crabdog  yo bro i see you have Benjie K9. I have the **** UEs with K9, but with all the craze about **** 4 in 1 and Tennmark Pro which do you think would you recommend to get? I listen to underground rap, witch pop and dream pop. I currently like the **** UEs sound signature though it can still burn in another 40 hours or so. Help me bro.


 
 They're both very solid choices and I'm sure you'd be happy with either one. I'd recommend getting whatever one is in your preferred form factor - Pro has better noise isolation and is better suited for when you're on the go or in noisy areas, 4in1 has a more refined sound but less isolation.


----------



## Majin

Would the vivo xe800 be in the same tier as the **** 4in1?


----------



## Lurk650

themanisingh said:


> Can you please update us about your experience with EE846.
> 
> looking for 5BA as seller suggest over 6BA.
> 
> Wanted more info about how they sound like.




Easy cannot be discussed. Do not post about him or any of his exclusive products


----------



## Cinder

lurk650 said:


> Easy cannot be discussed. Do not post about him or any of his exclusive products


 
 How do we know if it's exclusive or not?


----------



## nhlean96

majin said:


> Would the vivo xe800 be in the same tier as the **** 4in1?


 
 4in1 is a league above XE800 in term of micro-details, clarity, said @1clearhead


----------



## audio123

I am taking one for the team









 5 BA for 180 usd, seems cheap
 do wait for my impressions and i will do a comprehensive review on this.
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/JiangHai-DT86


----------



## audio123

themanisingh said:


> Can you please update us about your experience with EE846.
> looking for 5BA as seller suggest over 6BA.
> Wanted more info about how they sound like.


 

 u can consider Jianghai DT86 but delay your buy first. i will be getting them soon in a week's time and another 3 weeks for a comprehensive review.


----------



## Lurk650

cinder said:


> How do we know if it's exclusive or not?




If he is the only store selling it under given name. The ER stands for Easy Earphones


----------



## mebaali

scizzro said:


> Gah i ordered mine from Szhenzen on aug 25 and still no sign


 
 Ordered mine from the same store on 5th September. Unfortunately, no sign of shipping, yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't mind waiting, but I usually get a (tentative) tracking number in AliEx within a day or two of placing the order. This time around, it is taking a lot longer than usual even for showing of tracking number (have messaged Jim of HCKShenzhen, a few times on the same for no fruition).


----------



## kimD

**** 4in1 is the way better, but to me the AK 3+1 much better


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> I am taking one for the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought mochill has them?


----------



## Ahmad313

kimd said:


> **** 4in1 is the way better, but to me the AK 3+1 much better


 
 But there is much difference in price also,  3+1 is 6 times expensive than 4in1  so if you see the price to performance ratio the 4in1 is better choice.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> **** 4in1 is the way better, but to me the AK 3+1 much better


About 10X the price, how to justify?
Looks like ak 1+3 is your favourite baby now...you have put your um martian in cold room also?


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> I am taking one for the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you already received the iem or just ordered and waiting for arrival,???


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> About 10X the price, how to justify?
> Looks like ak 1+3 is your favourite baby now...you have put your um martian in cold room also?




Haha you are right


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Haha you are right


From your genre of music you are listening to and your liking, you probably are more inclined to a hybrid fun SIG instead of a pure BA.
Did you test it with mandarin pops? How does the 1+3 fetch up compared with your more pricey pairs?


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> From your genre of music you are listening to and your liking, you probably are more inclined to a hybrid fun SIG instead of a pure BA.
> Did you test it with mandarin pops? How does the 1+3 fetch up compared with your more pricey pairs?


 
 Yes, i was listening with Jay chow and Feye Wong as well.
  
 But most of time i'd do like more listening with English than Chinese, maybe due to more Bass


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Yes, i was listening with Jay chow and Feye Wong as well.
> 
> But most of time i'd do like more listening with English than Chinese, maybe due to more Bass


haha got it, bassss..head!
One of my few favourite albums from Faye "The Sky", the guitar arrangement from the title song always makes me smile!


----------



## amature101

kimd said:


> Yes, i was listening with Jay chow and Feye Wong as well.
> 
> But most of time i'd do like more listening with English than Chinese, maybe due to more Bass


 
 how is ak1+3 compared to oriolus


----------



## rockingthearies

Should I pull the trigger on **** 4in1 or trinity vyrus both seem so tempting any advice?


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> how is ak1+3 compared to oriolus


 
 Oriolus V2 cant even beats with UM Martian, so i have no comments at all.


----------



## amature101

kimd said:


> Oriolus V2 cant even beats with UM Martian, so i have no comments at all.


 
 i see, thought should have same parts beating Martian. What is ur opinion on the bass of ak preferably compared to shure 846


----------



## amature101

kimd said:


> Oriolus V2 cant even beats with UM Martian, so i have no comments at all.


 
 got try before Maestro v2?


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> i see, thought should have same parts beating Martian. What is ur opinion on the bass of ak preferably compared to shure 846




Long ago didn't listening with SE846 already, can't compare, that time is proper to prefer an over Jupiter.


----------



## kimD

amature101 said:


> got try before Maestro v2
> ?




In SG don't have Maestro V2.
At the moment quite satisfied with AK 3+1 already.


----------



## audio123

ahmad313 said:


> Do you already received the iem or just ordered and waiting for arrival,???


 waiting for arrival.




fuyu said:


> I thought mochill has them?


yes but he did not do a comprehensive review on them. I figured out its best for me to get it and do a fantastic review for the community.


----------



## Majin

nhlean96 said:


> 4in1 is a league above XE800 in term of micro-details, clarity, said @1clearhead


 
  
 I checked his profile and he put the piston 2 above the xe800. For me the piston 2 have way too much bass. But everybody seems to be liking the **** so i might consider it.


----------



## Bubbizzie

Wow **** 4 in 1 broke 12 hrs after opening them. Amazing earbud quality. Well the wire anyway.


----------



## SuperMAG

what do you mean by broke ? please explain, with pictures afcource.


----------



## Bubbizzie

Not the actual earbuds that broke since they are removable, but the wire itself. I have to disconnect and reconnect the wire to the right side to hear sound... quite a hassle. Definitely going to need extra replaceable wires for this one.


----------



## Synkop223

Has anyone tried auglamour r8? I'm constantly seeing ads about them but no opinions. Also have you guys had any experience with aliexpress foam tips? Like these:
 http://s.aliexpress.com/EreuANjy 
Or these perhaps?:
 http://s.aliexpress.com/neqMzIVZ


----------



## CoiL

Take Tennmak silver plated OFC Upgrade cable without mic


----------



## audio123

just realised the dt86 is using a 8 core Silver Plated Copper cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  




  
 very excited for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 really dont understand how 5BA iem + 8 core cable cost 180 USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 hopefully penon audio will ship them out asap


----------



## Majin

audio123 said:


> just realised the dt86 is using a 8 core Silver Plated Copper cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's even cheaper on aliexpress. I am looking forward to your review and initial impressions.


----------



## Darkestred

rockingthearies said:


> Should I pull the trigger on **** 4in1 or trinity vyrus both seem so tempting any advice?


 
  
 Two different iems IMO.  Vyrus more micro detail and bass hits different.  4in1 are energetic with lots of bass and good detail.


----------



## audio123

majin said:


> It's even cheaper on aliexpress. I am looking forward to your review and initial impressions.


 
  
 i trust penon audio service though so yeah as they are more professional imho.
 sure! looking forward to my set.


----------



## darkdoorway

Spent the day with the 4in1 running out of an Audio-Opus #11 DAC (theBit - Good guys , recently at London Canjam).

Tried Classical (Oxford Christchurch Choir), Musical (Phantom of the Opera Soundtrack) Trance (ASOT 760) some classic alternative Rock (Smashing Pumpkins).

Firstly, the 4in1 responed favourably to theBit DAC/Amp. Surprised at how coherent and flexible across genres the 4in1 was. After trying the A83 and Dunu 2000j , was loosing faith in Hybrids ability to produce a coherent sound, but **** has certainly pulled something worthwhile out of the hat with the 4in1.

Now actually thinking of running it with proper cables and maybe snugs tips. Its a £20 earphone that will probably get more than that in Accessories.


----------



## Muskyhunter

darkdoorway said:


> Spent the day with the 4in1 running out of an Audio-Opus #11 DAC (theBit - Good guys , recently at London Canjam).
> 
> Tried Classical (Oxford Christchurch Choir), Musical (Phantom of the Opera Soundtrack) Trance (ASOT 760) some classic alternative Rock (Smashing Pumpkins).
> 
> ...


wow....and I was also looking at those two but cost 10 times more!


----------



## BudgetListener

Wow, **** 4in1 are cheper than what I tought. 23.50$ with no cable, 28.08$ with black/blue cable and 28.79$ with white cable.
Tempted to go for the one with the white cable.
Is the 4in1 better then the custom UEs or Tennmak Pro?


----------



## 1clearhead

majin said:


> I checked his profile and he put the piston 2 above the xe800. For me the piston 2 have way too much bass. But everybody seems to be liking the **** so i might consider it.


 
  
 When you swap the silicone tips with better aftermarket tips on the Piston 2's, they really scale better, plus they carry beryllium DD's just like the 4in1's, but the XE800 is really not far behind. I really favored them more not just for sound quality, since I like them both, but rather on quality of the housing and wire as well.
  


darkdoorway said:


> Spent the day with the 4in1 running out of an Audio-Opus #11 DAC (theBit - Good guys , recently at London Canjam).
> 
> Tried Classical (Oxford Christchurch Choir), Musical (Phantom of the Opera Soundtrack) Trance (ASOT 760) some classic alternative Rock (Smashing Pumpkins).
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 ....I definitely agree with you.


----------



## mebaali

I love my Piston 2 (2 years old) with its stock coffee color medium sized tips. Piston 2's build quality (both housing and cable) is astounding.
  
 Sound wise these are aurally very fun sounding with decent enough clarity (plus fits very well, unlike Piston 3 which is PITA in terms of getting a proper fit for my ears) for most modern music genres.


----------



## Lurk650

fuyu said:


> I thought mochill has them?




He does and audio knows this. I pointed it out yesterday but I guess he chose to ignore me lol


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> He does and audio knows this. I pointed it out yesterday but I guess he chose to ignore me lol


 

 Sorry mate. there are too many posts in this thread that i may skip it unknowingly LOL
 it moves too fast


----------



## kimD

budgetlistener said:


> Wow, **** 4in1 are cheper than what I tought. 23.50$ with no cable, 28.08$ with black/blue cable and 28.79$ with white cable.
> Tempted to go for the one with the white cable.
> Is the 4in1 better then the custom UEs or Tennmak Pro?




Hard to said.. 
Cause **** 4in1 were built with metal body and the weight has some issue for some & even myself too.
Just the sounding are superb and awesome soundstage with foam tips and turn slight higher volume as well than the others.
Tannmak is a plastic shell & dynamic driver only, can't produce as much higher resolution than 4in1, cause due to missing on BA.


----------



## anticute

Not Chinese, but I've really been enjoying my Ety HF3 lately. I especially love how "crunchy" (in lack for a better word) distorted guitars sound on it. The bass amount is a little bit low, but with EQ (or bass boost on my Oppo HA-2) they are a lot better. The isolation is _amazing._
  
 So basically, if I can find a Chi-Fi IEM with a little bit more bass, maybe _slightly _better mids (female vocals could be a little bit warmer and liquid) and similar level of isolation, I think I would be pretty much set.
  
 Basically, I'm leaning more towards BA than DD because of the micro details etc. DD and hybrid tend to need some sort of port as well, lowering isolation. Some people say that BA has a problem reproducing bass, but since I'm not a basshead, I find that even the Ety delivers almost enough with EQ.
  
 So the search has begun.. 
  
 Side note: got $100 back on my $135 2BA+DD IEM, getting to keep it. And a $35 IEM is worth trying to DIY fix, no biggie if it doesn't turn out great.


----------



## kimD

darkdoorway said:


> Spent the day with the 4in1 running out of an Audio-Opus #11 DAC (theBit - Good guys , recently at London Canjam).
> 
> Tried Classical (Oxford Christchurch Choir), Musical (Phantom of the Opera Soundtrack) Trance (ASOT 760) some classic alternative Rock (Smashing Pumpkins).
> 
> ...




Yes, due to dynamic drive in direct out design & turn out bass is a awesome than used with pvc hose else.


----------



## Darkestred

Hey can someone help me out with an aliexpress order.  I have a discount from one of the vendors but you have to add it to cart, "check out" and then wait for the discount.  Can i then re-add the item into the cart and go to pay to see the discount or should i just pay while still on the payment method screen.
  
 I hope that makes sense.


----------



## smy1

lol is it worth to get the 4 in 1 with a upgraded like a $70 cable?


----------



## mochill

audio123 said:


> I am taking one for the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you'll love it


----------



## mochill

fuyu said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > I am taking one for the team
> ...


 
 yes I have them and love them


----------



## roy_jones

I'm going to wait maybe 6 months to jump on the **** 4in1 train.  Maybe they'll drop 10 bucks in price by then and I'm in no rush.  I get the feeling that they have a soundsig I'd like.

 I'm not as hyped on the Vivo XE800 that I got this week.  Not my preferred soundsig.  Good for acoustic stuff, though.  Would love to see a frequency response graph for them.


----------



## s4tch

everybody seems to like the 4in1s,so i might jump on the bandwagon too. any other sub-50$ iems to consider? i mostly listen to rock, prefer balanced sound signature, and need small iems to use them in bed before sleep. also, build quality and durability is important: the dodocool hybrids (bk35 clones) i bought a couple of months ago died already.


----------



## hqssui

mochill said:


> yes I have them and love them




How is the sound signature like? I am really tempted to purchase this from Penon..


----------



## Majin

roy_jones said:


> I'm going to wait maybe 6 months to jump on the **** 4in1 train.  Maybe they'll drop 10 bucks in price by then and I'm in no rush.  I get the feeling that they have a soundsig I'd like.
> 
> I'm not as hyped on the Vivo XE800 that I got this week.  Not my preferred soundsig.  Good for acoustic stuff, though.  Would love to see a frequency response graph for them.


 
  
 How would your UE TF10 compare to the Vivo XE800?


----------



## roy_jones

anticute said:


> Not Chinese, but I've really been enjoying my Ety HF3 lately. I especially love how "crunchy" (in lack for a better word) distorted guitars sound on it. The bass amount is a little bit low, but with EQ (or bass boost on my Oppo HA-2) they are a lot better. The isolation is _amazing._
> 
> So basically, if I can find a Chi-Fi IEM with a little bit more bass, maybe _slightly _better mids (female vocals could be a little bit warmer and liquid) and similar level of isolation, I think I would be pretty much set.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I still find I go back and forth between preferring DD IEMs and BA IEMs.  You've got a good handle on what you like and why, and that's a huge part of finding something satisfying long-term.  I need the bass and fullness of DD IEMs and am kinda lucky that way because BA IEMs are more expensive.  I still think BAs are better for IEMs, generally.  I don't like the wider bores on DD IEMs and their lack of isolation and there's some imaging I don't think DDs easily match.


----------



## Lurk650

darkestred said:


> Hey can someone help me out with an aliexpress order.  I have a discount from one of the vendors but you have to add it to cart, "check out" and then wait for the discount.  Can i then re-add the item into the cart and go to pay to see the discount or should i just pay while still on the payment method screen.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.


. 
Add to cart, place order and when it gets to the payment screen just exit the page or app. Tell the seller you placed order, they will change it then you go back to pay for order and it will be discounted


----------



## anticute

roy_jones said:


> I still find I go back and forth between preferring DD IEMs and BA IEMs.  You've got a good handle on what you like and why, and that's a huge part of finding something satisfying long-term.  I need the bass and fullness of DD IEMs and am kinda lucky that way because BA IEMs are more expensive.  I still think BAs are better for IEMs, generally.  I don't like the wider bores on DD IEMs and their lack of isolation and there's some imaging I don't think DDs easily match.


 
 Yeah, for me it's more of an evolutionary process, experimenting and trying various sound sigs until you find your poison.
  
 Isolation is a huge deal to me, and the Ety's are a lot better than anything I've tried before. This is because I generally use IEMs on my commute, so if the isolation isn't good enough, I lose too much in details etc unless I use a really high volume, which I really don't want to do. At home, I'm plenty set with over-ears etc


----------



## roy_jones

majin said:


> How would your UE TF10 compare to the Vivo XE800?


 
  
 Good question; I haven't listened to the UE TF10s in a long while.  I'm moving at the end of the month and figured they'd turn up in packing, but it looks like they're missing right now.  I was looking forward to using them again as a point of comparison. 
  
 The housings on the UE's are among the worst I've encountered and the longer I'm in this hobby, the more fit and comfort has become important to me. 

 I find it tough to compare BA IEMs to DD IEMs.  The xe800 has more forward upper mids, less bass, and more energy in the treble from memory.  The UE's are more U shaped in freq response. 
  
 I prefer everything about BA IEMs except their bass, but I'm a bit of a bass head (and I think most folks are, even if they don't know it) and as a result, I need a DD.  My UM3X is probably the closest I've come to being satisfied, in terms of trade-offs.


----------



## roy_jones

anticute said:


> Yeah, for me it's more of an evolutionary process, experimenting and trying various sound sigs until you find your poison.
> 
> Isolation is a huge deal to me, and the Ety's are a lot better than anything I've tried before. This is because I generally use IEMs on my commute, so if the isolation isn't good enough, I lose too much in details etc unless I use a really high volume, which I really don't want to do. At home, I'm plenty set with over-ears etc


 
  
 I often think people overrate the importance of sound quality in general daily usage.  Fit and comfort, as well as isolation, are just as important to me.  I absolutely adored a pair of TDK dual dynamics I had for sound quality, but they were uncomfortable and offered little isolation, and were only good for critical listening at home. 
  
 Why use an IEM for critical listening at home?  I think a lot of IEM enthusiasts actually use their IEMs for critical home listening and to me that's crazy. 
  
 I've ruined a good number of expensive BA IEMs working out at the gym before I realized the trade-off in sound quality for durability was not at all worth it. 
  
 I've always wanted to pick up a pair of Etys, mostly for their top notch isolation and treble.  Surprising to me that the ER4s have been around since I started here and I still haven't got a pair.  I listened to a pair at a meet once, that's it.


----------



## roy_jones

anticute said:


> Yeah, for me it's more of an evolutionary process, experimenting and trying various sound sigs until you find your poison.
> 
> Isolation is a huge deal to me, and the Ety's are a lot better than anything I've tried before. This is because I generally use IEMs on my commute, so if the isolation isn't good enough, I lose too much in details etc unless I use a really high volume, which I really don't want to do. At home, I'm plenty set with over-ears etc


 
  
 I was thinking about your post and preferences and wanted to recommend checking out the Tenore thread.  They use a single DD micro-driver, but the way they're tuned might satisfy your criteria.  I've come close to buying them a few times and will probably end up with a pair soon. 
  
 They're said to be one of the few DD IEMs that can match the linear treble of the Etys and a few Ety heads who are very particular about treble presentation have liked them.  I think there's some good comparisons buried in that thread that might give you an idea of how they'd compare to your pair.


----------



## mochill

hqssui said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > yes I have them and love them
> ...


 
 very clear and natural at the same time, soundstage is big , very transparent , beautiful vocals and is worth it imho


----------



## Lurk650

roy_jones said:


> I was thinking about your post and preferences and wanted to recommend checking out the Tenore thread.  They use a single DD micro-driver, but the way they're tuned might satisfy your criteria.  I've come close to buying them a few times and will probably end up with a pair soon.
> 
> They're said to be one of the few DD IEMs that can match the linear treble of the Etys and a few Ety heads who are very particular about treble presentation have liked them.  I think there's some good comparisons buried in that thread that might give you an idea of how they'd compare to your pair.




Yeah they have really good balance, not neutral but balanced and they have a sweet tonality. Very good isolation too. They're durability can be questionable though. I keep my pair by bedside. Fall asleep in them all the time


----------



## anticute

roy_jones said:


> I often think people overrate the importance of sound quality in general daily usage.  Fit and comfort, as well as isolation, are just as important to me.  I absolutely adored a pair of TDK dual dynamics I had for sound quality, but they were uncomfortable and offered little isolation, and were only good for critical listening at home.
> 
> Why use an IEM for critical listening at home?  I think a lot of IEM enthusiasts actually use their IEMs for critical home listening and to me that's crazy.
> 
> ...


 
 You should, if for nothing else because they seem to be used as a baseline by some reviewers, i.e. @HiFiChris
  
 I agree with you about general daily usage. I have IEMs that are "better" than the Etys, but that's for critical home listening, which I don't use IEMs for. It's hard to beat something like my Soundmagic HP150 with IEMs, but maybe one day?
  
 Most of the IEMs I have that "beat" the Ety's in a quiet home environment don't have the same "real world SQ" in a noisy environment. And that's where the Ety's shine - they are almost as good in a noisy environment as in a quiet, because of the massive isolation.
  
 On the Tenores - I was considering them when they were first released, but never pulled the trigger. I have some other micro DD's, but so far I haven't found one that isolates well enough, which makes me hesitant to get them now..
  
 Meh, I don't know, I'll keep looking, but I'm a bit worried that the next step up with similar isolation might be a CIEM, and that tends to mean serious $$$. Hopefully we'll get some "affordable" Chinese CIEMs that can play with the big boys.


----------



## yangian

roy_jones said:


> I'm going to wait maybe 6 months to jump on the **** 4in1 train.  Maybe they'll drop 10 bucks in price by then and I'm in no rush.  I get the feeling that they have a soundsig I'd like.
> 
> I'm not as hyped on the Vivo XE800 that I got this week.  Not my preferred soundsig.  Good for acoustic stuff, though.  Would love to see a frequency response graph for them.


 
  
 No, the price might go up. This price is for new release according to Taobao's.


----------



## thanderbird

someone already used the 4 in 1 with 8 cores cable ? which the difference of sound in comparison to the original cables?


----------



## hqssui

mochill said:


> very clear and natural at the same time, soundstage is big , very transparent , beautiful vocals and is worth it imho


 
  
 thanks


----------



## mochill

hqssui said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > very clear and natural at the same time, soundstage is big , very transparent , beautiful vocals and is worth it imho
> ...


Your welcome


----------



## scizzro

To newer folks asking about cable upgrades that improve sound quality, I suggest you do some research over at the sound science section of the forums. (upgrade your headphones before your cable when you're looking for SQ improvement / change)


----------



## rockingthearies

darkestred said:


> Two different iems IMO.  Vyrus more micro detail and bass hits different.  4in1 are energetic with lots of bass and good detail.




Ah I see for a person who likes a really wide soundstage with a bass that hits tight but not piercing to the ears and something that I could listen to for hours without any fatigue do you think I should get the vyrus or 4in1


----------



## Pastapipo

scizzro said:


> To newer folks asking about cable upgrades that improve sound quality, I suggest you do some research over at the sound science section of the forums. (upgrade your headphones before your cable when you're looking for SQ improvement / change)


 
  
 @Brooko shared a sensible piece of opinion lately in the Trinity thread considering cable upgrades.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem/5805#post_12846895
  
 His advice: buy a cable for looks, for maleability / overall quality, for better fit, or for superior connectors.  If you're buying it for better sound, and you're objective about testing - you're likely to find that the differences generally talked about are extremely small, or not present.


----------



## yangian

justjoseph said:


> Imo I feel that many of the iems here are hyped up beyond belief. Yes, some do sound good, but they do not provide insane price/performance ratios as claimed. In the first few pages of the original LZ A2 thread, someone claimed that it provided the same level of detail (and even more in the subbass levels) than the IE800s (What), Some also say that lz z03a sounds better than iems many times their cost (I've heard a phillps that cost even cheaper and delivers the same level of sound quality), flc 8 has better technical performance than shure se846 (they are leagues apart esp in bass), TK12 sounds like a 250-300 usd iem and is better than ie80, some >5 driver setup is better than westone 60 etc. I used to be biased towards chinese iems, but after listening to the famed western iems , I realise that they are leagues apart. They can be good contenders in their price category, but not punch many times above their price as claimed/hyped. In some cases like dqsm and qt5, many join the hype train and post positive reviews until much later on does the truth come out and everyone agrees that the iems just sounds horrible. Many diy iems have someone questionable build quality, lack warranty,have weird tunings and don't stand out in terms of sound due to them lacking the resources for the technology used in iems from big companies. Eg almost no diy can have the bass of the se846, natural tonality of ie80s or jvc woodies or mee p1.  Tho there are some good ones like the banned dqsm d2 (can compete in the 200-300usd catergory) and the LZs.


 
  
 This is exactly true. My personal experience: Many products is really great at first listening. But After a period of listening, you'll get that it's not the case. Just like some girls looks gorgeous at the first sight, but when you looked carefully for a while, you'll find she does not look better than someone around you.
  
 I'm also very curous why some products are so much hyped and some really great products from very famous companies like KEF M200 are so much underestimated!!!


----------



## audio123

For impressions/reviews purpose, it is good to have at least a TOTL iem for reference sake.
My first super detailed comprehensive review will be coming up soon


----------



## Darkestred

rockingthearies said:


> Ah I see for a person who likes a really wide soundstage with a bass that hits tight but not piercing to the ears and something that I could listen to for hours without any fatigue do you think I should get the vyrus or 4in1


 

 I would go with the Vyrus.  Well built, **** questionable.  The Vyrus has a great fit, too.  The nozzles can be removed to increase or decrease bass/treble to suit your sound preference.  Vyrus has good sound stage but not sure about really wide.  **** has decent sound stage and seems a bit more raw with the vyrus being refined and closer to natural sounding.
  


lurk650 said:


> .
> Add to cart, place order and when it gets to the payment screen just exit the page or app. Tell the seller you placed order, they will change it then you go back to pay for order and it will be discounted


 
  
 Thank you, Lurk.


----------



## smy1

thanderbird said:


> someone already used the 4 in 1 with 8 cores cable ? which the difference of sound in comparison to the original cables?




I am thinkjng about this too.


----------



## Cinder

smy1 said:


> I am thinkjng about this too.


 
 Spoiler alert: No objective change in sound. Read up in the Sound Science section.


----------



## koonghx

Speaking about hype..
 I bought a TFZ Series 5 after buying into the hype.
 Got it with the new wires, and the plug/jack was faulty after 1 week of use.
 Now in the process of returning it..
  
 As for SQ, it's underwhelming for a $65 IEM....


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> Spoiler alert: No objective change in sound. Read up in the Sound Science section.


u shud give a try on a totl cable mate. There is a difference


----------



## harpo1

audio123 said:


> u shud give a try on a totl cable mate. There is a difference


 
 Read the science, there is no noticable change in sound sig.  Those that say there is base it on subjective opinions.


----------



## audio123

harpo1 said:


> Read the science, there is no noticable change in sound sig.  Those that say there is base it on subjective opinions.


let Plussound help you. I believe they have measurements to prove


----------



## harpo1

audio123 said:


> let @Plussound help you. I believe they have measurements to prove


 
 And there's plenty that say otherwise and they don't have a stake in the game.


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> let Plussound help you. I believe they have measurements to prove




Sorry to chime in, but I have to digress.
Cables are almost irrelevant when it comes down to sound-quality. It comes down to impedance or rather the specific impedance curves of drivers.
And these myths on how copper creates a warmer sound and silver accentuates treble response are B.S. 
However, cables are affecting volume. In case your earphone lacks a flat impedance curve (and you don't volume match) you'll notice a bump in dynamics. There are better ways to manipulate impedance curves though, e.g. a 75ohm resistor (Etymotic for instance) comes to mind. Cables on the other hand do not change impedance outside of a few ohms.

An example on how (output) impedance can alter frequency response: 

(picture by Earfonia)

You will notice how the mid-range and treble moved proportional to the added/lowered resistance. However these changes are scaled from 0.47 to 47 ohm, so a factor of 100. Cables do not scale by a factor of 100, maybe 2-5 at most. So now do the math.


----------



## audio123

I am not a cable believer until I tried a top cable and the difference is real lol


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> I am not a cable believer until I tried a top cable and the difference is real lol




But how is that suppose to work? Adding more wires only lowers resistance. Unless there is signal loss, changes are miniscule.


----------



## audio123

fuyu said:


> But how is that suppose to work? Adding more wires only lowers resistance. Unless there is signal loss, changes are miniscule.


u made a point means there is change?


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

crabdog said:


> These new double dynamic Ray Audio look great. Love the shape.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-RayAudio-RA02-Upgraded-Version-Dual-Driver-HIFI-Headphones-Dynamic-Monitor-Headsets-Stereo-Earphones-detachable-cable/1922340_32704296866.html


 
  
 A lot of pages on this thread!  Did anyone ever get these?  Sound impressions?


----------



## vapman

Cheap but good pre-terminated calbes: who's got em, mics or not?
  
 I have 2 monks with broken cables (NOT lee's fault!!!! MY fault!!!)
 1 pair of headphones with a volume control I hate
 and 2-3 sets of proprietary connector earbuds.
  
 Looking to spend as little as possible to get some nice flat wire out of these. 3 button/mix is absolutely a plus but by no means in the slightest is it necesssary.
  
 I know several sellers who offer >$10 offerings but I'll be damned if I wait for Lunashops shipping again.


----------



## crabdog

madmusicjunkie said:


> A lot of pages on this thread!  Did anyone ever get these?  Sound impressions?


 
 There hasn't been much interest in them, probably due to being double dynamic and not a hybrid. I also spoke to one of the the sellers on AliExpress and they said the sound was not very impressive relative to the price.


----------



## vapman

@audio123 it is extremely suspicious to me you are always bringing Plussound into the conversation when custom cable quality comes up. I seem to remember in the Basshead IEM thread they were laughed at for providing 9 week build times. People started saying they'd get their orders between Halloween and December and that's the last i heard from them there. Also, no disrespect whatsoever to Plussound, 'm sure they are good guy/great guys, but it feels to me a bit asking if the gas station manager if you really need the supreme or if the unleaded is fine. All of us know unleaded is fine but that doesn't stop some from going premium 
  
 Cars which require premium to run is a whole different story. As it should be!


----------



## FUYU

audio123 said:


> u made a point means there is change?




Changes are negligible and only relevant before volume-matching. It's absurd investing 150$+ on a cable. Period. 
But that's my conclusion. I buy things based on value for money.


----------



## SuperMAG

Just few more questions if anyone have time. Does 4in1 provide similar bass and impact as the original piston 2 and also about the imaging, i mean instruments location etc, in piston 2 it was spectacularly accurate, you can feel their locations, what about this imaging in 4in1.


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> Just few more questions if anyone have time. Does 4in1 provide similar bass and impact as the original piston 2 and also about the imaging, i mean instruments location etc, in piston 2 it was spectacularly accurate, you can feel their locations, what about this imaging in 4in1.


 
  
 .....It's even better! Placement of instruments is what the 4in1's do best!
  
 Actually, I'm the one that mentioned their similarities in the bass section, since they both carry beryllium DD's. With the right aftermarket tips (or my personal preference -tips from my Xiaomi Hybrid), you can really get a non-bloated impact from the Piston 2's. But, the overall coherency and extreme end to end details has to go to the 4in1's because it's a good and well-made hybrid.


----------



## nhlean96

supermag said:


> Just few more questions if anyone have time. Does 4in1 provide similar bass and impact as the original piston 2 and also about the imaging, i mean instruments location etc, in piston 2 it was spectacularly accurate, you can feel their locations, what about this imaging in 4in1.


 
 4in1 probably does better in bass impact, and bass texture. It even outperforms any ~$50 IEMs I've heard so far, even better bass texture than the RE400.
 Imaging is on par with the RE400, which is x2 the price (I bought it for just 200 RMB during the sale in China, lowest price ever for RE400).


----------



## ozkan

1clearhead said:


> .....It's even better! Placement of instruments is what the 4in1's do best!
> 
> Actually, I'm the one that mentioned their similarities in the bass section, since they both carry beryllium DD's. With the right aftermarket tips (or my personal preference -tips from my Xiaomi Hybrid), you can really get a non-bloated impact from the Piston 2's. But, the overall coherency and extreme end to end details has to go to the 4in1's because it's a good and well-made hybrid.




Pistons 2 was too bassy for my tastes and if the 4in1 is like Pistons 2 in bass department I think I'll skip this.


----------



## SuperMAG

so you are saying the bass quantity is similar in 4in1. Guess i will wait before buying used piston 2.


----------



## audio123

vapman said:


> @audio123
> it is extremely suspicious to me you are always bringing Plussound into the conversation when custom cable quality comes up. I seem to remember in the Basshead IEM thread they were laughed at for providing 9 week build times. People started saying they'd get their orders between Halloween and December and that's the last i heard from them there. Also, no disrespect whatsoever to Plussound, 'm sure they are good guy/great guys, but it feels to me a bit asking if the gas station manager if you really need the supreme or if the unleaded is fine. All of us know unleaded is fine but that doesn't stop some from going premium
> 
> Cars which require premium to run is a whole different story. As it should be!


that bc they r the only active cable company on headfi


----------



## Majin

justjoseph said:


> Imo I feel that many of the iems here are hyped up beyond belief. Yes, some do sound good, but they do not provide insane price/performance ratios as claimed. In the first few pages of the original LZ A2 thread, someone claimed that it provided the same level of detail (and even more in the subbass levels) than the IE800s (What), Some also say that lz z03a sounds better than iems many times their cost (I've heard a phillps that cost even cheaper and delivers the same level of sound quality), flc 8 has better technical performance than shure se846 (they are leagues apart esp in bass), TK12 sounds like a 250-300 usd iem and is better than ie80, some >5 driver setup is better than westone 60 etc. I used to be biased towards chinese iems, but after listening to the famed western iems , I realise that they are leagues apart. They can be good contenders in their price category, but not punch many times above their price as claimed/hyped. In some cases like dqsm and qt5, many join the hype train and post positive reviews until much later on does the truth come out and everyone agrees that the iems just sounds horrible. Many diy iems have someone questionable build quality, lack warranty,have weird tunings and don't stand out in terms of sound due to them lacking the resources for the technology used in iems from big companies. Eg almost no diy can have the bass of the se846, natural tonality of ie80s or jvc woodies or mee p1.  Tho there are some good ones like the banned dqsm d2 (can compete in the 200-300usd catergory) and the LZs.


 
  
 Interesting read. I've read about the dqsm d2 and thought they would be really good while recently people are saying it has too many flaws and are not worth it.


----------



## MuZo2

justjoseph said:


> Imo I feel that many of the iems here are hyped up beyond belief. Yes, some do sound good, but they do not provide insane price/performance ratios as claimed. In the first few pages of the original LZ A2 thread, someone claimed that it provided the same level of detail (and even more in the subbass levels) than the IE800s (What), Some also say that lz z03a sounds better than iems many times their cost (I've heard a phillps that cost even cheaper and delivers the same level of sound quality), flc 8 has better technical performance than shure se846 (they are leagues apart esp in bass), TK12 sounds like a 250-300 usd iem and is better than ie80, some >5 driver setup is better than westone 60 etc. I used to be biased towards chinese iems, but after listening to the famed western iems , I realise that they are leagues apart. They can be good contenders in their price category, but not punch many times above their price as claimed/hyped. In some cases like dqsm and qt5, many join the hype train and post positive reviews until much later on does the truth come out and everyone agrees that the iems just sounds horrible. Many diy iems have someone questionable build quality, lack warranty,have weird tunings and don't stand out in terms of sound due to them lacking the resources for the technology used in iems from big companies. Eg almost no diy can have the bass of the se846, natural tonality of ie80s or jvc woodies or mee p1.  Tho there are some good ones like the banned dqsm d2 (can compete in the 200-300usd catergory) and the LZs.


 

 Good you figured it out in a year, but I bet you wont be able to resist the next upcoming hype train.


----------



## Muskyhunter

Honestly, some of the $25-$50 earphones are pretty awesome. I have no issue paying and waiting 2-3 weeks for them. The more expensive iem 4-6+1 which can be excellent but for $150 - $300 i'd look at US brand with warranty and service that can be taken care of locally. Nothing is worse than spending good money and having a pair break in a month or two and then needing to ship back to China.


----------



## loomisjohnson

darkestred said:


> Two different iems IMO.  Vyrus more micro detail and bass hits different.  4in1 are energetic with lots of bass and good detail.


 

 i recently got the vyrus and compared it to my **** dt2 (don't have the 4in1, which is alleged to have similar signature). once you're done fiddling with the numerous tuning nozzles (i settled on undmaped silver), the vyrus is a very good iem, with excellent overall clarity--very fast tight bass (tho not a ton of subbass rumble) and well-extended sparkly highs. i do prefer the dt2, however, which has a bigger, deeper soundstage, more subbass impact and equally detailed highs--it sounds "bigger" overall and is also much easier to drive. both credible picks, however.


----------



## audio123

i will rush my review for the dt86 as soon as i get the iem so that you guys can make an informed decision. cheers!
 have already lineup some interesting dap/amp pairings and iem comparison like the andromeda.
 stay tuned!


----------



## mebaali

It's been 8 days since I made the order for **** 4in1s from HCKShenzhen still the product has not been shipped (not even the tentative tracking number was generated by the seller). Despite messaging the seller several times on shipping, the response have been poor and even more delayed. I am thinking of cancelling this order & stay happy with my HLSX 808 (and incoming KZ ZS3) if the seller doesn't ships the 4in1s by tomorrow at max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Never had such delay in shipping of products with other sellers at AliEx (especially the one who can't be named in this forum, from whom I should have ordered the **** ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Meanwhile, very happy with my latest binge (cheapo) purchase (Philips SHE3590)


----------



## JustJoseph

majin said:


> Interesting read. I've read about the dqsm d2 and thought they would be really good while recently people are saying it has too many flaws and are not worth it.



Not sure if I can post this
Mind telling me what are the flaws? To me they provide quite good and well tuned sound for their 150 usd price. They are basically a smoother,less bright (but still bright) dunu 2000j, which slight lesser bass quality and soundstage. Other than that they sound almost identical due to having the same ba drivers. Mind you dunu 2000j costs 290usd almost twice the price. 
Pros:Wide soundstage, sounds "dramatic", transparent detailed sound, good subbass and treble extension, ability to change sound with filters. Its not extreme in any way and good for most genres. 

Cons:slightly metallic sound, can be bright/peaky for some, (these are in ate flaws of the twfk drivers) vocals can be recessed for some (with white filter it's just a mild v shape). 

It's a very good iem, but if you don't like dunu 2000j you won't like this. Its not an item with many flaws, like how the original ******** up dqsm or zhiyin qt5s are.


----------



## Majin

audio123 said:


> i will rush my review for the dt86 as soon as i get the iem so that you guys can make an informed decision. cheers!
> have already lineup some interesting dap/amp pairings and iem comparison like the andromeda.
> stay tuned!


 
  
 $1100 vs $180 iem looking forward to it. Did penon ship it already?


----------



## bjaardker

koonghx said:


> Speaking about hype..
> I bought a TFZ Series 5 after buying into the hype.
> Got it with the new wires, and the plug/jack was faulty after 1 week of use.
> Now in the process of returning it..
> ...


 
  
 Did you check the screens to make sure the holes were punched correctly (an issue I had on mine that really wrecked the sound until I fixed it). 
 Did you try any of the mods to tune them to your preference? 
 Have you done any tip rolling?
  
 I can't speak for the plug on new cable since I have the older version. 
  
 I think it's unfair to dismiss them as nothing but hype when lot of ears I trust, including my own, have really enjoyed the TFZ Series 5. I like them so much that they're the first pair of IEMs I reach for now. I can understand that the sound signature might not be everyone's favorite, but it doesn't mean they're underperforming, just not your cup of tea. Just like the Vivo XE800, everyone seems to rave about them, but that sound signature is like nails on a chalkboard to me. Does it mean they're crap, no, just not what I like from an IEM.
  
 I guess what I'm getting at is, it's understandable to bemoan build quality issues or bad customer service, but don't dismiss other's opinions as nothing but hype.


----------



## audio123

majin said:


> $1100 vs $180 iem looking forward to it. Did penon ship it already?


 

 yes they have shipped. I paid extra for dhl express so i can get it asap and hope I can provide the most detailed review I have ever done for the community.


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> i will rush my review for the dt86 as soon as i get the iem so that you guys can make an informed decision. cheers!
> have already lineup some interesting dap/amp pairings and iem comparison like the andromeda.
> stay tuned!




Rushed review and informed decision sound like a contradiction to me but to each their own.....


----------



## bjaardker

mebaali said:


> It's been 8 days since I made the order for **** 4in1s from HCKShenzhen still the product has not been shipped (not even the tentative tracking number was generated by the seller). Despite messaging the seller several times on shipping, the response have been poor and even more delayed. I am thinking of cancelling this order & stay happy with my HLSX 808 (and incoming KZ ZS3) if the seller doesn't ships the 4in1s by tomorrow at max
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a bummer. I got the tentative tracking number from them the next day and it says it's shipped via epacket, but it hasn't left China yet. International shipping continues to mystify me.
  
 The SHE3590 I think continue to be some of the best ultra cheap headphones out there. The only thing that tops them at that price IMHO is the KZ ATE.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have the 4 in 1's as well. For the price they are very good. It's when you A/B them against Earphones like the TK12 and 13, (granted they are quite a bit more expensive), That you notice their SQ shortcomings. But Stand Alone? No-brainer for the money. I would HIGHLY recommend them for a casual or first time listener who wants very good sound without spending a fortune. I would even recommend these for the SEASONED listener who wants a pair for Knock-around without worrying about damaging a pair of phones that he took a 2nd mortgage out to purchase. They are built like an Abrams Tank and you can put on upgraded cables. Whats not to love?
  
 Just my 2 cents.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Majin

bjaardker said:


> That's a bummer. I got the tentative tracking number from them the next day and it says it's shipped via epacket, but it hasn't left China yet. International shipping continues to mystify me.
> 
> The SHE3590 I think continue to be some of the best ultra cheap headphones out there. The only thing that tops them at that price IMHO is the KZ ATE.


 
  
 If you want a V shaped signature the sony mh1 would be better for their price (since the uk pound has dropped) compared to the SHE3590. The KZ earphones are indeed extreme low budget kings.


----------



## mebaali

bjaardker said:


> The SHE3590 I think continue to be some of the best ultra cheap headphones out there. The only thing that tops them at that price IMHO is the KZ ATE.


 
 Couldn't agree more! Among KZs that I own, ATE (inaugural silver version) is still my go-to IEMs for relaxed smooth sounding long listening sessions for most genres. BTW, I use it with JVC spiral dot (large size) tips.
  
 SHE3590 surprised me with its bass response (have quality sub-bass when needed) and extensions on both ends. My only gripe would be grainy (at times bit peaky) treble. I hope with more usage the treble settles down (or my brain starts accepting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> i will rush my review for the dt86 as soon as i get the iem so that you guys can make an informed decision. cheers!
> have already lineup some interesting dap/amp pairings and iem comparison like the andromeda.
> stay tuned!


 
  
 No need for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's much better to post some initial impressions after you receive the in-ears, listen to them for some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (best a week or two in rotation with some other in-ears as taste neutraliser) and only then post some extended impressions/a review.


----------



## TwinACStacks

hifichris said:


> No need for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Agreed. A few times I have rushed a review only to go back and eat my words later on. Good Advice Chris.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> Rushed review and informed decision sound like a contradiction to me but to each their own.....


 

 I will try my absolute best to deliver the most accurate information asap. how about that


----------



## scizzro

mebaali said:


> It's been 8 days since I made the order for **** 4in1s from HCKShenzhen still the product has not been shipped (not even the tentative tracking number was generated by the seller). Despite messaging the seller several times on shipping, the response have been poor and even more delayed. I am thinking of cancelling this order & stay happy with my HLSX 808 (and incoming KZ ZS3) if the seller doesn't ships the 4in1s by tomorrow at max
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 HCK is legit. Your IEM is likely already shipped. When I ordered it took 5 business days before the tracking number reported anything at all, but once it did, it showed that the IEM was shipped the same day I ordered.
  
 My total wait time from HCK to USA was 12 business days (18 days total).


----------



## mebaali

scizzro said:


> HCK is legit. Your IEM is likely already shipped. When I ordered it took 5 business days before the tracking number reported anything at all, but once it did, it showed that the IEM was shipped the same day I ordered.
> 
> My total wait time from HCK to USA was 12 business days (19 days total).


 
 I wish this was the case. The messages that I have received (till last night) from Jim clearly states that he is yet to ship the product (he promises for next day shipping whenever I have queried about the delay. These next days have come and gone in the last 8 days, still no sign of shipping happening from his side).
  
 I have been using AliEx for the last 2 years with various sellers and never had a delay of more than 2 days in getting a tentative tracking number saying the product's been shipped.
  
 I just don't know the reason for this long delay (could be that he is out of stock with **** 4in1s ? I may never know)


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> No need for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks chris! You guys have to bear a few weeks b4 the rollout of a full review


----------



## Muskyhunter

mebaali said:


> I wish this was the case. The messages that I have received (till last night) from Jim clearly states that he is yet to ship the product (he promises for next day shipping whenever I have queried about the delay. These next days have come and gone in the last 8 days, still no sign of shipping happening from his side).
> 
> I have been using AliEx for the last 2 years with various sellers and never had a delay of more than 2 days in getting a tentative tracking number saying the product's been shipped.
> 
> I just don't know the reason for this long delay (could be that he is out of stock with **** 4in1s ? I may never know)


that sucks...


----------



## Lurk650

justjoseph said:


> Not sure if I can post this
> Mind telling me what are the flaws? To me they provide quite good and well tuned sound for their 150 usd price. They are basically a smoother,less bright (but still bright) dunu 2000j, which slight lesser bass quality and soundstage. Other than that they sound almost identical due to having the same ba drivers. Mind you dunu 2000j costs 290usd almost twice the price.
> Pros:Wide soundstage, sounds "dramatic", transparent detailed sound, good subbass and treble extension, ability to change sound with filters. Its not extreme in any way and good for most genres.
> 
> ...




Comply tips tames the treble and gives you a perfect bass seal. Kombi tips still provide a great bass seal, don't tame the treble as much but still to an acceptable level. I rather Kombi than Comply since Comply wear out fast.


----------



## 1clearhead

ozkan said:


> Pistons 2 was too bassy for my tastes and if the 4in1 is like Pistons 2 in bass department I think I'll skip this.


 
    Quote:


supermag said:


> so you are saying the bass quantity is similar in 4in1. Guess i will wait before buying used piston 2.


 
  
 Haha, no where near the bloated quantity of the Piston 2's, but hits very low and impactful with similar details in the bass to sub-bass sector, notably because they have similar texture and SQ that comes with beryllium DD's. The 4in1's are definitely controlled and not bloated at all.
  
 Personally, the 4in1's have some of the best controlled bass/sub-bass I have ever heard coming from a Universal Hybrid, by far.


----------



## audio123

found a micro driver
@B9Scrambler
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Hisoundaudio-Golden-Crystal?search=gold


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> I have the 4 in 1's as well. For the price they are very good. It's when you A/B them against Earphones like the TK12 and 13, (granted they are quite a bit more expensive), That you notice their SQ shortcomings. But Stand Alone? No-brainer for the money. I would HIGHLY recommend them for a casual or first time listener who wants very good sound without spending a fortune. I would even recommend these for the SEASONED listener who wants a pair for Knock-around without worrying about damaging a pair of phones that he took a 2nd mortgage out to purchase. They are built like an Abrams Tank and you can put on upgraded cables. Whats not to love?
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> TWIN


 
I agree, for the price the 4 in 1s are excellent. Bought a second pair from Jim and there was a delay in shipping due to supply and demand per Jim but IMHO well worth the wait. First pair getting better with more play time. Gonna slow down on buying budget IEM"s for a minute as am satisfied for now. Want to move up to the 200 to 500 range. Any suggestions?? Balanced, highly detailed. Lush mids, quality bass...etc....


----------



## Muskyhunter

trumpethead said:


> I agree, for the price the 4 in 1s are excellent. Bought a second pair from Jim and there was a delay in shipping due to supply and demand per Jim but IMHO well worth the wait. First pair getting better with more play time. Gonna slow down on buying budget IEM"s for a minute as am satisfied for now. Want to move up to the 200 to 500 range. Any suggestions?? Balanced, highly detailed. Lush mids, quality bass...etc....


I'm in the same boat..


----------



## SuperMAG

twinacstacks said:


> I have the 4 in 1's as well. For the price they are very good. It's when you A/B them against Earphones like the TK12 and 13, (granted they are quite a bit more expensive), That you notice their SQ shortcomings. But Stand Alone? No-brainer for the money. I would HIGHLY recommend them for a casual or first time listener who wants very good sound without spending a fortune. I would even recommend these for the SEASONED listener who wants a pair for Knock-around without worrying about damaging a pair of phones that he took a 2nd mortgage out to purchase. They are built like an Abrams Tank and you can put on upgraded cables. Whats not to love?
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


 
 What SQ shortcomings you noticed vs these Tk12 and 13.


----------



## amature101

Anyone owing NiceHCK? should i take the risk to get DZ9 for 600 or get **** 4 in 1 safer bet?
 How is DZ7 compared to 4 in 1


----------



## toddy0191

yangian said:


> Just like some girls looks gorgeous at the first sight, but when you looked carefully for a while, you'll find she does not look better than someone around you.


----------



## Ahmad313

justjoseph said:


> Not sure if I can post this
> Mind telling me what are the flaws? To me they provide quite good and well tuned sound for their 150 usd price. They are basically a smoother,less bright (but still bright) dunu 2000j, which slight lesser bass quality and soundstage. Other than that they sound almost identical due to having the same ba drivers. Mind you dunu 2000j costs 290usd almost twice the price.
> Pros:Wide soundstage, sounds "dramatic", transparent detailed sound, good subbass and treble extension, ability to change sound with filters. Its not extreme in any way and good for most genres.
> 
> ...


 
 100% agree with you they're excellent iem in their class or even above ( sound to build quality)  the best price to performance ratio,  if some people think they have brightish sound or some peaks in Upper frequencies so this is totally someone's personal preferences not the fault of products, ,  for me they are excellent and a must have thing,  and yea i am very happy with their black filter which enhance the upper frequencies.


----------



## amature101

amature101 said:


> Anyone owing NiceHCK? should i take the risk to get DZ9 for 600 or get **** 4 in 1 safer bet?
> How is DZ7 compared to 4 in 1


 
 bumppppppppppp


----------



## themanisingh

audio123 said:


> I am taking one for the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When we can expect??


----------



## themanisingh

When we can expect??


----------



## FUYU

amature101 said:


> bumppppppppppp




I hope you are aware that this is obviously a stupid question, because both are literally almost 600$ apart from each other.


----------



## Skullophile

amature101 said:


> Anyone owing NiceHCK? should i take the risk to get DZ9 for 600 or get **** 4 in 1 safer bet?
> How is DZ7 compared to 4 in 1


I'm only a few days away from having the review done on the DZ9 (8 + 1). 
I don't own the 4in1 but if it punches up
Into the 100 dollar range the 8 + 1 punches well into the 1k range.
They're universal customs and very neutral.


----------



## amature101

fuyu said:


> I hope you are aware that this is obviously a stupid question, because both are literally almost 600$ apart from each other.


 
 no, is not stupid. if you think abt the risk involvement. Furthermore any experienced would know that price does not mean better....
 Take a look at shure 535 vs the unname earphone 
 or shure215 vs **** 4 in 1


----------



## amature101

skullophile said:


> I'm only a few days away from having the review done on the DZ9 (8 + 1).
> I don't own the 4in1 but if it punches up
> Into the 100 dollar range the 8 + 1 punches well into the 1k range.
> They're universal customs and very neutral.


 
 what the bass and quality like?
 i hope ppl here can understand. We are talking abt investing half thousands and im wary abt reviews esp after ee sags.


----------



## FUYU

amature101 said:


> no, is not stupid. if you think abt the risk involvement. Furthermore any experienced would know that price does not mean better....
> Take a look at shure 535 vs the unname earphone
> or shure215 vs **** 4 in 1




But the 4+1 vs. 215 or 535 vs. UNNAMED are around the same price-bracket. It's a bigger risk going for the DZ9 no matter what. That's what I meant. Risk is 20x higher anyway.


----------



## amature101

fuyu said:


> But the 4+1 vs. 215 or 535 vs. UNNAMED are around the same price-bracket. It's a bigger risk going for the DZ9 no matter what. That's what I meant. Risk is 20x higher anyway.


 
 yes you are right abt the risk. Anyway my point is price might not reflect that well, an example is the QT5. 
 Mr FUYU, i saw that you are in germany, any chance you are able to help me translate some German language?


----------



## FUYU

amature101 said:


> yes you are right abt the risk. Anyway my point is price might not reflect that well, an example is the QT5.
> Mr FUYU, i saw that you are in germany, any chance you are able to help me translate some German language?




Sure, hit me up.


----------



## amature101

fuyu said:


> Sure, hit me up.


 
 sure, thanks a lot.Right now my timing is 2.30am and surfing on table. Tmr i will show you the text that i need help to translate. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> I'm only a few days away from having the review done on the DZ9 (8 + 1).
> I don't own the 4in1 but if it punches up
> Into the 100 dollar range the 8 + 1 punches well into the 1k range.
> They're universal customs and very neutral.


 
 Please must write a few words on the amped and unamped sound because this is very important for me,  thanks.


----------



## tripside

Just received my 4 in 1. Out of the box it sounds a little bright to me while listening to rock. Does the treble tame with burn in ?

It however absolutely kills it with electronic music.


----------



## kousik1946

tripside said:


> Just received my 4 in 1. Out of the box it sounds a little bright to me while listening to rock. Does the treble tame with burn in ?
> 
> It however absolutely kills it with electronic music.


 
 Yes it does settle down a lot. First I listened it I heard some sibilance. After 1 hour or so sibilance was gone but it was still bright. After 3 days its much better. I don't hear any excessive treble now.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm buying the DT86 this Friday.


----------



## c0rp1

mebaali said:


> I wish this was the case. The messages that I have received (till last night) from Jim clearly states that he is yet to ship the product (he promises for next day shipping whenever I have queried about the delay. These next days have come and gone in the last 8 days, still no sign of shipping happening from his side).
> 
> I have been using AliEx for the last 2 years with various sellers and never had a delay of more than 2 days in getting a tentative tracking number saying the product's been shipped.
> 
> I just don't know the reason for this long delay (could be that he is out of stock with **** 4in1s ? I may never know)


 
 I'm having almost the same issue with the same seller. I have a tracking number, which doesn't update at all - still is on "Electronical data received" status, which I don't really know what it means. But it's like that for almost 9 days now. Contacted Jim several times and he always claims it's China Post fault for not updating the tracking. He even said he called them today and they should update it, but nothing still... First time something like this happening with an order from Ali.


----------



## smy1

There was article about how a japense guy bought his own electric pole that was around 50k for his audio system because he noticed night times it would sound better then day time because no one uses alot of electricties during the night. He was saying how cables are like blood if you have bad blood its not good.

Here was the article https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/15/japan-audiophiles-install-own-electricity-poles/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

LONGSHOT question here, asking because I had great luck before with the TFZ Series 5...
  
 I got the Senn HD700s and they've turned into a favorite headphone of mine using a tube amp to warm them up slightly, is there anything in this IEM market that would make a good "portable version" of the 700s? I'm obviously not looking for an exact duplicate, just something that I can listen to at work that gives a similar experience. Ideally in the $100 range, and I'll be playing them through a Dragonfly Red.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> i will rush my review for the dt86 as soon as i get the iem so that you guys can make an informed decision. cheers!
> have already lineup some interesting dap/amp pairings and iem comparison like the andromeda.
> stay tuned!




Why are you still buying cheap Chinese IEMs when you supposedly have the A91 which you've told me and others is end game and won't need to buy anything budget Chinese again


----------



## Skullophile

someguydude said:


> LONGSHOT question here, asking because I had great luck before with the TFZ Series 5...
> 
> I got the Senn HD700s and they've turned into a favorite headphone of mine using a tube amp to warm them up slightly, is there anything in this IEM market that would make a good "portable version" of the 700s? I'm obviously not looking for an exact duplicate, just something that I can listen to at work that gives a similar experience. Ideally in the $100 range, and I'll be playing them through a Dragonfly Red.


What sound signature are the HD700's? I'm sure we can answer this one if we know that.


----------



## Darkestred

loomisjohnson said:


> i recently got the vyrus and compared it to my **** dt2 (don't have the 4in1, which is alleged to have similar signature). once you're done fiddling with the numerous tuning nozzles (i settled on undmaped silver), the vyrus is a very good iem, with excellent overall clarity--very fast tight bass (tho not a ton of subbass rumble) and well-extended sparkly highs. i do prefer the dt2, however, which has a bigger, deeper soundstage, more subbass impact and equally detailed highs--it sounds "bigger" overall and is also much easier to drive. both credible picks, however.




Vyrus is more natural sounding. I thought sub bass on vyrus as definitely present just not weighty. The 4in1 cant touch the rumble of the vyrus but now i need to go back to the ****.

Everything about the Vyrus takes a step back. Smooth and recessedish sounding.

The 4in1 is like a little kid craving attention - right in your face with some air.


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> Why are you still buying cheap Chinese IEMs when you supposedly have the A91 which you've told me and others is end game and won't need to buy anything budget Chinese again




+1. Good question...


----------



## Podster

darkestred said:


> Vyrus is more natural sounding. I thought sub bass on vyrus as definitely present just not weighty. The 4in1 cant touch the rumble of the vyrus but now i need to go back to the ****.
> 
> Everything about the Vyrus takes a step back. Smooth and recessedish sounding.
> 
> The 4in1 is like a little kid craving attention - right in your face with some air.


 

 Good call, that is the way I hear these two
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 @Slowpicker Ditto!!!!!


----------



## wastan

podster said:


> Good call, that is the way I hear these two:wink_face:
> 
> @Slowpicker Ditto!!!!!




Good description. Put the Vyrus on an amp and the sound loses that recessed feeling without losing the sound stage and detail-it fills out wonderfully. The 4 in 1 however is just louder and seems a bit congested in comparison. The Vyrus scales nicely with your file quality and source, the 4 in 1 doesn't seem to have that flexibility.


----------



## Gestalt

What some of these new owners and old owners of the 4in1 fail to mention is the incredible timbre of these amazing things. Natural, weighty, and with great resolution. The only earphone I've come across with better timbre is the FX850. Those are $300 JVC. The timbre is better than the LZA2, LzA3s, Fidue A73, A83, Pistons, and ATH-CKR9. I imagine you need to go way up there with something costing $300^ to find an earphone with this sweet spot timbre. That and the cohesiveness and speed of the bass makes it ideal for metal and rock, but a true joy with classic rock and acoustic music.


----------



## Gestalt

wastan said:


> Good description. Put the Vyrus on an amp and the sound loses that recessed feeling without losing the sound stage and detail-it fills out wonderfully. The 4 in 1 however is just louder and seems a bit congested in comparison. The Vyrus scales nicely with your file quality and source, the 4 in 1 doesn't seem to have that flexibility.




I agree. One of the weaknesses of the 4in1 is that it doesn't really scale much with an amp.


----------



## Darkestred

wastan said:


> Good description. Put the Vyrus on an amp and the sound loses that recessed feeling without losing the sound stage and detail-it fills out wonderfully. The 4 in 1 however is just louder and seems a bit congested in comparison. The Vyrus scales nicely with your file quality and source, the 4 in 1 doesn't seem to have that flexibility.


 
  
  
 Uh oh.  Is my next portable a dac/amp combo?


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Why are you still buying cheap Chinese IEMs when you supposedly have the A91 which you've told me and others is end game and won't need to buy anything budget Chinese again


 

 to try new stuffs.... This hobby is never ending


----------



## 31usive

Hi ive read all the good things about the 4in1, to those who have them can you also tell me the cons?


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> to try new stuffs....




So it isn't end game as you claimed it to be...


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> So it isn't end game as you claimed it to be...


end game is a myth as there are new iems everytime.
the sirius is really totl though.


----------



## jatergb

@ALL XE800 owners, I just received mine today and I noticed that the right channel sounded slightly louder than the left. After changing the ear tips, left felt louder. I was completely shocked. I don't see any obvious blockage in the eartips bore. That aside, when I tried to get a proper seal at 2nd session, I pushed the nozzle all the way out. This did seem to muffle the sound. The bore opening seemed to be blocked by walls of my ear. I was disappointed for a second wondering if I have to go through the hassle of waiting for another pair. I had to twist the nozzle inwards a little bit to find the sweet-spot. Also, it sounds excellent when the 2 bass ports are not in contact with your skin on of your ear. (owners know what I mean ). Interesting! I have to see if this issue is mitigated by wearing it over the ears.  If I move the housing away a little bit, sounds seems to come alive. Here I do find that the tiny holes on the inside of the housings are not clearly drilled. Looks like some of the plastic is still stuck/intact affecting the sound. As exciting as the articulating nozzle is, it sounds like a night-mare to get the right fit without affecting the sound. I will try them tomorrow again with Spinfits and see if they help. Also, I feel they are better-suited for over the wear than regular wear. But the cable didn't stay put around my ear in a moving cab. I will try with some ear loops tomorrow. Damn! I will make them much uglier but using black ear-loops vs white ones. Did anyone see white/frosted ones?
  
 Isolation was good with large tips.
  
 Sound was very nice and I do miss the huge stage of IEM 500 and sub-bass coming from the 1st iteration of the unmentionable IEM. However, I have a feeling, I'll warm up to this SS with time. I'm not yet sure if this is a upgrade or side-grade to the 2 pairs I mentioned above. (if anybody knows of a relatively cheap decent step-up to IEM 500, please recommend). 
  
 They are almost tiny and very comfortable once you get the right fit. I just hope the cable doesn't give in too soon. I will see if I can get transparent shrink tube and reinforce it a little but.
  
 All in all, seems to be a DAMN good value @ 18 USD.
  
 I felt treble was little harsh. As much as I hate to admit, I seem to fall in to the category of ppl who just want smooth and musical presentation. Any EQ peaks that need to be tamed to make the treble much less shrill?
  
_P.S: After trying all the IEMs I have so far, I'm more inclined towards choosing an IEM for its durability, Isolation and comfort apart from SQ and bang-for-buck factor. Maybe I will even spend a little bit of premium for that lost in music feeling I get when I forget I'm wearing them. Obviously that means, no cable noise and has to be light-weight too! Too many factors to consider when buying.  _


----------



## 1clearhead

31usive said:


> Hi ive read all the good things about the 4in1, to those who have them can you also tell me the cons?


 
  
 Ironically, the only CONS I found were their weight -not to be used for the gym, sports, long walks, or any other recreational activities.
  
 I said "Ironically" because on the PROS side, these scream quality for the price and are great for monitoring/recording, lounging or just listening at home, long travel by plane, train, or bus!
  
 The constructive quality and sound quality "outway the CONS" by a long shot, if you ask me.


----------



## 31usive

Thanks! Will really pull the trigger for these iem, owned the hlsx 808(withmic, control keys) and based on your review about the 4in1, 4in1 is alot more better than hlsx808. Can't wait to have them


----------



## 1clearhead

31usive said:


> Thanks! Will really pull the trigger for these iem, owned the hlsx 808(withmic, control keys) and based on your review about the 4in1, 4in1 is alot more better than hlsx808. Can't wait to have them


 
 Definitely, a step up! Cheers!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

skullophile said:


> What sound signature are the HD700's? I'm sure we can answer this one if we know that.


 
  
 Best way to describe... lightly elevated bass, a bit of a treble spike to give some clarity, good sense of space and detail but dynamic rather than sterile. Maybe a more refined DT990 type? Some bass for punch but good detail retrieval rather than just being "warm".


----------



## Muskyhunter

1clearhead said:


> Ironically, the only CONS I found were their weight -not to be used for the gym, sports, long walks, or any other recreational activities.
> 
> I said "Ironically" because on the PROS side, these scream quality for the price and are great for monitoring/recording, lounging or just listening at home, long travel by plane, train, or bus!
> 
> The constructive quality and sound quality "outway the CONS" by a long shot, if you ask me.


used mine on the office for 6 hours and they are fine even went for a walk and no issues. I do find the vocals not as nice as my turbine pros but the rest is pretty awesome.


----------



## Skullophile

someguydude said:


> Best way to describe... lightly elevated bass, a bit of a treble spike to give some clarity, good sense of space and detail but dynamic rather than sterile. Maybe a more refined DT990 type? Some bass for punch but good detail retrieval rather than just being "warm".


Maybe read some reviews on the T-Peos Altone 200 or the more expensive but sublime big brother, 
The T-Peos H300. Both could fit your preference, hope you get lots of suggestions.


----------



## roy_jones

jatergb said:


> @ALL XE800 owners, I just received mine today and I noticed that the right channel sounded slightly louder than the left. After changing the ear tips, left felt louder. I was completely shocked. I don't see any obvious blockage in the eartips bore. That aside, when I tried to get a proper seal at 2nd session, I pushed the nozzle all the way out. This did seem to muffle the sound. The bore opening seemed to be blocked by walls of my ear. I was disappointed for a second wondering if I have to go through the hassle of waiting for another pair. I had to twist the nozzle inwards a little bit to find the sweet-spot. Also, it sounds excellent when the 2 bass ports are not in contact with your skin on of your ear. (owners know what I mean ). Interesting! I have to see if this issue is mitigated by wearing it over the ears.  If I move the housing away a little bit, sounds seems to come alive. Here I do find that the tiny holes on the inside of the housings are not clearly drilled. Looks like some of the plastic is still stuck/intact affecting the sound. As exciting as the articulating nozzle is, it sounds like a night-mare to get the right fit without affecting the sound. I will try them tomorrow again with Spinfits and see if they help. Also, I feel they are better-suited for over the wear than regular wear. But the cable didn't stay put around my ear in a moving cab. I will try with some ear loops tomorrow. Damn! I will make them much uglier but using black ear-loops vs white ones. Did anyone see white/frosted ones?
> 
> Isolation was good with large tips.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Channel imbalance is my biggest pet peeve in all of headphone audio, without question.  I've had a bad history with it. 
  
 I just got the XE800 last week and haven't paid attention to the bass ports you mentioned.  I did have the same experience of having each side cut out on me unexpectedly as I adjusted the fit.  I'm curious now because I listened to them again tonight and had a better impression than my first go round and I'm wondering if it had something to do with what you mentioned about skin blocking the ports.  I've been wearing them down even though I typically prefer to go over-the-ear. 
  
 I listened to some of Radioheads new album on my UM3X last night and found it a little muffled, but the tuning of the XE800 brought it alive tonight.  I wondered whether it was an issue with the recording initially, but the XE800 showed me it is not.  I've got mixed feelings about the adjustable nozzle, too.  I'm glad you brought up the possibility of the plastic not being properly drilled out because I'm going to look for that tomorrow. 
  
 I also prefer a more musical presentation and am a bit of a bass head, so the XE800 aren't my preferred sound sig, but I like having the different option and felt better about them after a second listen.  I was worried they were too bright for me initially.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

skullophile said:


> Maybe read some reviews on the T-Peos Altone 200 or the more expensive but sublime big brother,
> The T-Peos H300. Both could fit your preference, hope you get lots of suggestions.


 
  
 Oooh, might get the 200. Don't need a $300 IEM but that looks nice as hell.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> get fidue sirius and end game :wink_face:




Man though, you told me end game 8/25 but today it's a myth.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

lurk650 said:


> Man though, you told me end game 8/25 but today it's a myth.


 
  
 End game doesn't mean you never try anything else. Just means you don't consider anything an upgrade.  
  
 You can buy your dream car and still get some beaters. Or have your favorite pair of shoes and a couple sneakers too.


----------



## Lurk650

someguydude said:


> End game doesn't mean you never try anything else. Just means you don't consider anything an upgrade.
> 
> You can buy your dream car and still get some beaters. Or have your favorite pair of shoes and a couple sneakers too.




That is true, but he also told me to buy the Sirius bc I'll never want another Chinese IEM again. I almost pulled the trigger but held off due to his flop flopping on IEMs and as I proved his own end game belief. I just want some consistency.


----------



## Ahmad313

someguydude said:


> Best way to describe... lightly elevated bass, a bit of a treble spike to give some clarity, good sense of space and detail but dynamic rather than sterile. Maybe a more refined DT990 type? Some bass for punch but good detail retrieval rather than just being "warm".


 
 Soundmajic E80 is the only iem which match perfectly with your described sound signature.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

scizzro said:


> HCK is legit. Your IEM is likely already shipped. When I ordered it took 5 business days before the tracking number reported anything at all, but once it did, it showed that the IEM was shipped the same day I ordered.
> 
> My total wait time from HCK to USA was 12 business days (18 days total).


Same thing happens to my 4in1 with another seller. Tracking number was given the next day after payment made. 10 days has passed, the only info at China Air Mail Tracking is still "Electronic data received", obviously item is still not shipped out! Google on China Air Mail site, it says the probability could be seller's " Inventory shortage ". The only thing we can do is contact the seller for update or open a dispute with AE.


----------



## Lurk650

My TKH1 stopped tracking after Pudong Airlines then I got them a week later. No USPS tracking found. My cable now has even less China tracking and no USPS but I'm sure it will be here.


----------



## Skullophile

ahmad313 said:


> Please must write a few words on the amped and unamped sound because this is very important for me,  thanks.


Amped from lineout with my Fiio X5 to O2 or IBasso pb1 makes them sound worse than just with X5 alone. Shows how revealing these puppies are. The attack and decay and edges of the notes are blurred and those two amps ruin the iems. With better amps maybe there'd be an improvement but they're so efficient there's not much need to amp them.
(I'm talking about the 8 + 1 to give context here)


----------



## Lurk650

Figured I'd post here

//www.indiegogo.com/projects/megamini-by-hifiman-battery#/


----------



## FUYU

skullophile said:


> Amped from lineout with my Fiio X5 to O2 or IBasso pb1 makes them sound worse than just with X5 alone. Shows how revealing these puppies are. The attack and decay and edges of the notes are blurred and those two amps ruin the iems. With better amps maybe there'd be an improvement but they're so efficient there's not much need to amp them.
> (I'm talking about the 8 + 1 to give context here)




The Gleam (HCK) 8+1 or any of their line-up is available as customs on Taobao and their craft seems quite good. They have got quite a wide array of faceplate and shell options to choose from. Eargerly awaiting your review.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Alright gentlemen, 
  
 My Hifiman HM700 (which I use on to go) Screen decided to die on me (after less than 100 hours of use) (Never again Hifiman)
 May I kindly know which is the best DAP under *RMB300=USD45* currently?

 Criteria:

 Must support loseless formats (FLAC,WAV)
 Bit rate of 24/96 or 24/192 preferably (16/44 is fine too, but not idea as I have some FLAC tracks on 24/96)
 Expandable Memory in SD or Micro SD

 I know many of you here have mentioned some players before, but since the thread is 2308 pages long, I am hoping that some of you would take the time to answer my question.

 Current consideration is the Xduoo X2

 Cheers


----------



## vapman

@AudioNewbi3 Idealist S1813 is about $25 and a great choice if you don't mind the clunky interface. On par at least with the old Sansa Clips.


----------



## c0rp1

mltkshhbt said:


> Same thing happens to my 4in1 with another seller. Tracking number was given the next day after payment made. 10 days has passed, the only info at China Air Mail Tracking is still "Electronic data received", obviously item is still not shipped out! Google on China Air Mail site, it says the probability could be seller's " Inventory shortage ". The only thing we can do is contact the seller for update or open a dispute with AE.


 
 Apparently HCK shipped mines today - ordered on the 4th of September, on the 6th I got my tracking number, but it was showing the "Electronic data received" status up until today, when it changed to "Successful package received by Warehouse". Honestly I'm extremely disappointed about how he handled the situation, because I sent him multiple messages, and all I got was explanations about how this is China Post fault and not his.
  
 Hopefully you'll get yours soon as well.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> That is true, but he also told me to buy the Sirius bc I'll never want another Chinese IEM again. I almost pulled the trigger but held off due to his flop flopping on IEMs and as I proved his own end game belief. I just want some consistency.


 

 i believed you have not tried many totl iems.
 sirius is as good as totl iems. you can read alex,chris reviews if you dont trust me


----------



## AudioNewbi3

vapman said:


> @AudioNewbi3 Idealist S1813 is about $25 and a great choice if you don't mind the clunky interface. On par at least with the old Sansa Clips.


 
 Thanks for the recommendation mate! I will have a look

 What about the others? Does anyone have any other recommendations?

 Thanks.


----------



## mebaali

c0rp1 said:


> Apparently HCK shipped mines today - ordered on the 4th of September, on the 6th I got my tracking number, but it was showing the "Electronic data received" status up until today, when it changed to "Successful package received by Warehouse". Honestly I'm extremely disappointed about how he handled the situation, because I sent him multiple messages, and all I got was explanations about how this is China Post fault and not his.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get yours soon as well.


 
 Lucky you! The seller hasn't even provided me a tracking number (ordered on 5th September) and his last message (another excuse of him saying that he will ship it next day) to me (last night) still proves that he is yet to ship it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am at my wit's end, already. This is pathetic service from the seller (wish I had gone with EZ)


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

c0rp1 said:


> Apparently HCK shipped mines today - ordered on the 4th of September, on the 6th I got my tracking number, but it was showing the "Electronic data received" status up until today, when it changed to "Successful package received by Warehouse". Honestly I'm extremely disappointed about how he handled the situation, because I sent him multiple messages, and all I got was explanations about how this is China Post fault and not his.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get yours soon as well.


After dealing with these Chinese sellers a few time, I can't help to conclude it seems it is a "norm" for them to provide you an over zealous service, once payment made, the other side immediately turn cold to winter!


----------



## c0rp1

mebaali said:


> Lucky you! The seller hasn't even provided me a tracking number (ordered on 5th September) and his last message (another excuse of him saying that he will ship it next day) to me (last night) still proves that he is yet to ship it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh believe me ... I always write tons of messages to them after I pay, probably that's why he filled up the online docs so he can provide a tracking number. But can agree, didn't like the service at all.
  


mltkshhbt said:


> After dealing with these Chinese sellers a few time, I can't help to conclude it seems it is a "norm" for them to provide you an over zealous service, once payment made, the other side immediately turn cold to winter!


 

 To be honest, this is the first time something exactly like this happening to me, and I have over 20 purchases at ali. Depending on the logistic company they use, the item can arrive faster or slower, but they always ship within 3 days (actual shipping and not just filling up docs online, so a tracking number can be generated).
  
 The only thing I can hope for now, is that the IEMs are in perfect condition, so I don't have to wait for replacements etc.


----------



## crabdog

mebaali said:


> Lucky you! The seller hasn't even provided me a tracking number (ordered on 5th September) and his last message (another excuse of him saying that he will ship it next day) to me (last night) still proves that he is yet to ship it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Many Chinese are busy preparing for the full moon festival that's coming up. Maybe that has put a strain on things. I know I won't be ordering anything from Aliexpress until after it's over.


----------



## mebaali

crabdog said:


> Many Chinese are busy preparing for the full moon festival that's coming up. Maybe that has put a strain on things. I know I won't be ordering anything from Aliexpress until after it's over.


 
 Even during Chinese new year time, I have got tracking numbers for my orders within a day or two at the max but this seller (my first time with his store) is taking his own sweet time in generating a tracking number or shipping the product (Plus he has been adding new products to his aliex store's catalogue that proves that he is indeed active and available for business)
  
  
  
 (I have bought over 50 products from Ali in the last 2 years and never had such long delay in getting a tracking number from the seller)


----------



## amature101

The 8+1 iem
  
 really tempted to get one


----------



## amature101

Does the chart look goods?


----------



## crabdog

mebaali said:


> Even during Chinese new year time, I have got tracking numbers for my orders within a day or two at the max but this seller (my first time with his store) is taking his own sweet time in generating a tracking number or shipping the product (Plus he has been adding new products to his aliex store's catalogue that proves that he is indeed active and available for business)
> 
> 
> 
> (I have bought over 50 products from Ali in the last 2 years and never had such long delay in getting a tracking number from the seller)


 
 I never had a problem with HCK but they always seemed to be slower than other stores. Even if they shipped fast the package would still take 3 weeks to get to me. Lately I've been using Hot-Fi store and my last 2 orders from them arrived in 6 days.


----------



## mebaali

crabdog said:


> Lately I've been using Hot-Fi store and my last 2 orders from them arrived in 6 days.


 
 Wow! 6 days delivery time, I can only dream of such fast deliveries from China to India 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 "Hotfi" I've never tried of, before. I am ready to bear even a 45 days delivery time, all I want is a correct (working) product being shipped at the right time.
  
 Thaks for the heads-up, though!


----------



## c0rp1

crabdog said:


> I never had a problem with HCK but they always seemed to be slower than other stores. Even if they shipped fast the package would still take 3 weeks to get to me. Lately I've been using Hot-Fi store and my last 2 orders from them arrived in 6 day


 
 It very much depends on the logistic company they use for shipping. I spoke with a guy from here who ordered the same pair from HCK and they got shipped with YanWen Logistics. Mines are shipped with China Air Mail, so I guess this is where the difference comes from.


----------



## Ahmad313

c0rp1 said:


> Apparently HCK shipped mines today - ordered on the 4th of September, on the 6th I got my tracking number, but it was showing the "Electronic data received" status up until today, when it changed to "Successful package received by Warehouse". Honestly I'm extremely disappointed about how he handled the situation, because I sent him multiple messages, and all I got was explanations about how this is China Post fault and not his.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get yours soon as well.


 
 The same experience i had faced with the HCK when i purchase my Moondrop Nocturne but that i think maybe only i am unlucky person who face this type of situation.


----------



## audio123

ahmad313 said:


> The same experience i had faced with the HCK when i purchase my Moondrop Nocturne but that i think maybe only i am unlucky person who face this type of situation.


care to share the sq of moondrop nocturne? Thanks in advance


----------



## Balloons

fuyu said:


> The Gleam (HCK) 8+1 or any of their line-up is available as customs on Taobao and their craft seems quite good. They have got quite a wide array of faceplate and shell options to choose from. Eargerly awaiting your review.


 
 Got a link?


----------



## yangian

gestalt said:


> What some of these new owners and old owners of the 4in1 fail to mention is the incredible timbre of these amazing things. Natural, weighty, and with great resolution. The only earphone I've come across with better timbre is the FX850. Those are $300 JVC. The timbre is better than the LZA2, LzA3s, Fidue A73, A83, Pistons, and ATH-CKR9. I imagine you need to go way up there with something costing $300^ to find an earphone with this sweet spot timbre. That and the cohesiveness and speed of the bass makes it ideal for metal and rock, but a true joy with classic rock and acoustic music.


 
  
 Agree with this.
  
  


gestalt said:


> I agree. One of the weaknesses of the 4in1 is that it doesn't really scale much with an amp.


 
  
 Don't you think this is a strength?


----------



## FUYU

balloons said:


> Got a link?




https://world.taobao.com/item/527730344635.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-13149861049.2.OLFUVl


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> i believed you have not tried many totl iems.
> sirius is as good as totl iems. you can read alex,chris reviews if you dont trust me


 
  
 Don't you think I should expect a $900 product to be TOTL? So what's special of it? Will it so much better than Havi?
 I noticed not one person said 4in1 is better than A83, a $30 vs $300, so what do you want me to expect for a $900 product?
 I believe many people care more about how it compared to some excellent budgeted products rather than how it compared to so-called TOTL products. Could you tell me which so-called TOTL product is not overpriced?


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Don't you think I should expect a $900 product to be TOTL? So what's special of it? Will it so much better than Havi?
> I noticed not one person said 4in1 is better than A83, a $30 vs $300, so what do you want me to expect for a $900 product?
> I believe many people care more about how it compared to some excellent budgeted products rather than how it compared to so-called TOTL products. Could you tell me which so-called TOTL product is not overpriced?


 

 its a matter of perception. you own the ie800 and i think its overpriced iem as compared to let say andromeda which is correctly priced IMO.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> its a matter of perception. you own the ie800 and i think its overpriced iem as compared to let say andromeda which is correctly priced IMO.


 
  
 No one think IE800 is not overpriced. I'd not buy it at its normal price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just wondering how many people think Andromeda or Sirius or whatever so-called TOTL are not overpriced.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> No one think IE800 is not overpriced. I'd not buy it at its normal price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ah guess u bought it at discount hence its good priced to u


----------



## anticute

yangian said:


> Don't you think I should expect a $900 product to be TOTL? So what's special of it? Will it so much better than Havi?
> I noticed not one person said 4in1 is better than A83, a $30 vs $300, so what do you want me to expect for a $900 product?
> I believe many people care more about how it compared to some excellent budgeted products rather than how it compared to so-called TOTL products. Could you tell me which so-called TOTL product is not overpriced?


 
 Well, some people claim that basically all of their new-found Chinese IEMs beats other IEMs 10-100x the price. Sure, there are a lot of Chinese IEMs and headphones that punch above their price level, but it's more a rule than an exception that after a month, when the hype dies down, few if any of the more respected reviewers agree with these first impressions..


----------



## boblauer

anticute said:


> Well, some people claim that basically all of their new-found Chinese IEMs beats other IEMs 10-100x the price. Sure, there are a lot of Chinese IEMs and headphones that punch above their price level, but it's more a rule than an exception that after a month, when the hype dies down, few if any of the more respected reviewers agree with these first impressions..


 
 Gotta agree with the last statement. Many people get enthusiastic and post greatest ever 2 days in and then weeks later back track and the hype train slows to a crawl. I myself always always wait weeks unless I own a previous item from same manufacturer and know their build and sound qualities. I think a little discretion is in order on both reviewers and readers.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> ah guess u bought it at discount hence its good priced to u


 
  
 To be honest, I like Senn.'s products since it can do well on soundstage, especially soundstage height. It's not obvious for like pop music, but very important for symphonies. I cannot satisfy on soundstage height of Havi or 4in1. Havi did a little better. I'm hesitating to try other TOTL products since I'm not sure if they could do well in this area or not. Since almost no reviewers did serious comparison or even mention that. I need to audit before purchase any.


----------



## yangian

boblauer said:


> Gotta agree with the last statement. Many people get enthusiastic and post greatest ever 2 days in and then weeks later back track and the hype train slows to a crawl. I myself always always wait weeks unless I own a previous item from same manufacturer and know their build and sound qualities. I think a little discretion is in order on both reviewers and readers.


 
 Definitely agree. I also shared this point few days ago.


----------



## yangian

anticute said:


> Well, some people claim that basically all of their new-found Chinese IEMs beats other IEMs 10-100x the price. Sure, there are a lot of Chinese IEMs and headphones that punch above their price level, but it's more a rule than an exception that after a month, when the hype dies down, few if any of the more respected reviewers agree with these first impressions..


 
  
 At least we have Havi! And now we have 4in1, or whatever else I havn't listened to. These are reference. 
 Hopefully someone in the future could give a serious comparison of 4in1 with once hyped hybrid like DN2000, A83 etc.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm impressed that the Havi has been holding strong for quite awhile.  I think I heard about it first... 3 years ago maybe?  Can't remember, but it's been awhile.  I decided to go a different route and try VSonic.


----------



## hakuzen

jatergb said:


> @ALL XE800 owners, I just received mine today and I noticed that the right channel sounded slightly louder than the left. After changing the ear tips, left felt louder. I was completely shocked. I don't see any obvious blockage in the eartips bore. That aside, when I tried to get a proper seal at 2nd session, I pushed the nozzle all the way out. This did seem to muffle the sound. The bore opening seemed to be blocked by walls of my ear. I was disappointed for a second wondering if I have to go through the hassle of waiting for another pair. I had to twist the nozzle inwards a little bit to find the sweet-spot. Also, it sounds excellent when the 2 bass ports are not in contact with your skin on of your ear. (owners know what I mean ). Interesting! I have to see if this issue is mitigated by wearing it over the ears.  If I move the housing away a little bit, sounds seems to come alive. Here I do find that the tiny holes on the inside of the housings are not clearly drilled. Looks like some of the plastic is still stuck/intact affecting the sound. As exciting as the articulating nozzle is, it sounds like a night-mare to get the right fit without affecting the sound. I will try them tomorrow again with Spinfits and see if they help. Also, I feel they are better-suited for over the wear than regular wear. But the cable didn't stay put around my ear in a moving cab. I will try with some ear loops tomorrow. Damn! I will make them much uglier but using black ear-loops vs white ones. Did anyone see white/frosted ones?
> 
> Isolation was good with large tips.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


roy_jones said:


> Channel imbalance is my biggest pet peeve in all of headphone audio, without question.  I've had a bad history with it.
> 
> I just got the XE800 last week and haven't paid attention to the bass ports you mentioned.  I did have the same experience of having each side cut out on me unexpectedly as I adjusted the fit.  I'm curious now because I listened to them again tonight and had a better impression than my first go round and I'm wondering if it had something to do with what you mentioned about skin blocking the ports.  I've been wearing them down even though I typically prefer to go over-the-ear.
> 
> ...


 
 checked the bass ports.. damn, they are really small, had to use good lenses. only found one hole (from 8 total, 2 iems) which seemed different, not properly drilled or blurred.
 there is not much consistency between units, treble included besides of bass ports. but they all sound ok. regardless of the lack of sub-bass, they have a fresh signature, different to most iems in their price, so it complements others, and are special. bright is not excessive to reach harshness to my ears (but i'm not particularly sensitive to highs).
  
 decided to try over the ear (my like), after reading you. if you swap sides, fitting is quite different (both ways are possible and comfortable, thanks to rotable nozzles), don't know which method would be better in order to not obtruding the ports, but swapping sides looks cleaner. and agree, finding your sweet spot keeps you entertained for a while.
  
 added silicone tubes to limit movement and so protect the cable near the driver; i hope this, together with the tubes on the jack area, will help to longer lasting.
  
 found best sealing by using large original tips, filled with foam. tested: this way, they don't shorten highs extension nor quantity (which is the flaw of pure foams, imo).
  
 (pics: 1st, normal; 2nd, sides swapped; 3rd,progressive silicone tubes in plug; 4th, foam filled tips)


----------



## cedstrom

Best 2pin IEM under $100? Have UEs atm but want 2pin for my custom cable.


----------



## yangian

saoshyant said:


> I'm impressed that the Havi has been holding strong for quite awhile.  I think I heard about it first... 3 years ago maybe?  Can't remember, but it's been awhile.  I decided to go a different route and try VSonic.


 
  
 I don't have any Vsonic. But I saw someone said it does not have the 3D soundstage of Havi, though I'm not satisfied with ​Havi's soundstage height. But I agree sound signature might be more important to most people.


----------



## hakuzen

saoshyant said:


> I'm impressed that the Havi has been holding strong for quite awhile.  I think I heard about it first... 3 years ago maybe?  Can't remember, but it's been awhile.  I decided to go a different route and try VSonic.


 
 safe path..


----------



## Saoshyant

@hakuzen At the time, the VSD3 & 3S were brand new, and the promises on performance seemed highly unlikely, but I was curious anyways.  While some people were disappointed, I went with the VSD3 instead of the S version and realized while it was inexpensive, it was actually really close to my ideal sound sig for most of my music.  I've always preferred a more fun sound, but can appreciate analytical.


----------



## hakuzen

saoshyant said:


> @hakuzen At the time, the VSD3 & 3S were brand new, and the promises on performance seemed highly unlikely, but I was curious anyways.  While some people were disappointed, I went with the VSD3 instead of the S version and realized while it was inexpensive, it was actually really close to my ideal sound sig for most of my music.  I've always preferred a more fun sound, but can appreciate analytical.


 

 agree, i arrived late, but was able to find a late vc02 (delightful flat curve and analytical), gr07 and vsd3s (both "funnier" than vc02, with emphasized midbass and extended loud highs, while keeping good detail). i try new chinese iems, but vsonics will be always there


----------



## anticute

hakuzen said:


> agree, i arrived late, but was able to find a late vc02 (delightful flat curve and analytical), gr07 and vsd3s (both "funnier" than vc02, with emphasized midbass and extended loud highs, while keeping good detail). i try new chinese iems, but vsonics will be always there


 

 I had mixed feelings about the VC02. Worst thing was that they fell apart literally all of the time though, and that this was a "design feature"


----------



## hakuzen

anticute said:


> I had mixed feelings about the VC02. Worst thing was that they fell apart literally all of the time though, and that this was a "design feature"


 

 i knew about that issue, so i never unplugged the cable (maybe once to see the pins), and secured it using some tape and a silicone tube. this way it has never fallen apart.
 my main problem was an excessive volume impairing between sides in one of them (got two, gifted this one to my brother), and different frequency response between sides in the other.
 but the neutral and extended signature is worth it.


----------



## Lurk650

cedstrom said:


> Best 2pin IEM under $100? Have UEs atm but want 2pin for my custom cable.




Trinity Audio Vyrus is 2 pin but not sure if your cable will work. It's supposed to be really good


----------



## amature101

so i decided to post a bit of my earphone roller coaster ride story. I almost wanted to get the 8+1, however i gave up at the last minute because of the price/risk ratio. Then i decided to go for the safer bet to get shock wave 3 (due to bass) and i spoke to the maker, requesting for no logo. After placing the order, the maker told me no logo is only available for silver and not black(the colour that i wanted only). Thankfully he is nice enough to refund me(some might know tao bao, china seller really had suck customer servicer) phew. So ended up now i decided to get **** 4 in 1.


----------



## Balloons

fuyu said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/527730344635.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-13149861049.2.OLFUVl


 
 Thanks! Might give these a shot in the future. In the meantime, my new CIEM's just came in !


----------



## Lurk650

amature101 said:


> so i decided to post a bit of my earphone roller coaster ride story. I almost wanted to get the 8+1, however i gave up at the last minute because of the price/risk ratio. Then i decided to go for the safer bet to get shock wave 3 (due to bass) and i spoke to the maker, requesting for no logo. After placing the order, the maker told me no logo is only available for silver and not black(the colour that i wanted only). Thankfully he is nice enough to refund me(some might know tao bao, china seller really had suck customer servicer) phew. So ended up now i decided to get **** 4 in 1.




Why no logo? That's a big price difference and SQ difference lol


----------



## amature101

lurk650 said:


> Why no logo? That's a big price difference and SQ difference lol


 
 dont like the logo, regarding the SQ.... i heard 4 in 1 have nice bass. Hopefully will be my taste.


----------



## Lurk650

amature101 said:


> dont like the logo, regarding the SQ.... i heard 4 in 1 have nice bass. Hopefully will be my taste.




From what I've read, expect nice bass but not a large quantity which is opposite of the SW3. Not saying the 4in1 is bad, bc Im sure it's very good, just not on the level of the SW3


----------



## Gestalt

amature101 said:


> so i decided to post a bit of my earphone roller coaster ride story. I almost wanted to get the 8+1, however i gave up at the last minute because of the price/risk ratio. Then i decided to go for the safer bet to get shock wave 3 (due to bass) and i spoke to the maker, requesting for no logo. After placing the order, the maker told me no logo is only available for silver and not black(the colour that i wanted only). Thankfully he is nice enough to refund me(some might know tao bao, china seller really had suck customer servicer) phew. So ended up now i decided to get **** 4 in 1.




You made the right choice saving your money. The 4in1 will satisfy you until you build up enough courage and money for that big step up. Bass. Timbre. Clarity. Imaging. All strengths of the 4in1. $7.00 silver Tingo cable really helps the 4in1 deliver a creamy sound. Highs are less spiky, midrange is pushed forward some, and bass is pushed back with slightly less bloom and impact, but still remains punchy with some refinement. Stock blue cable provides deeper bass impact and brighter treble, with slightly recessed mids. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Gestalt

I came from the Mee P1 and Fidue A83. The P1 has been disappointing from a timbre and resolution standpoint. For a $200 dynamic, it sure has an underwhelming sound. The A83 are as close to a perfect hybrid as you can get imo, but the left ear went out on me, with cable fray. The A83 plays at a higher level than the 4in1 in almost all areas, except soundstage and timbre. The 4in1 plays in the same yard as the A83 in soundstage, and is superior in timbre. You really hear the strings vibrating, or the plucky weight of a piano key, or the delicate and extended decay of a drum cymbal. This is a factor missing from most of my earphones.


----------



## yangian

gestalt said:


> I came from the Mee P1 and Fidue A83. The P1 has been disappointing from a timbre and resolution standpoint. For a $200 dynamic, it sure has an underwhelming sound. The A83 are as close to a perfect hybrid as you can get imo, but the left ear went out on me, with cable fray. The A83 plays at a higher level than the 4in1 in almost all areas, except soundstage and timbre. The 4in1 plays in the same yard as the A83 in soundstage, and is superior in timbre. You really hear the strings vibrating, or the plucky weight of a piano key, or the delicate and extended decay of a drum cymbal. This is a factor missing from most of my earphones.


 
  
 How much better A83 over 4in1 on imaging and separation?


----------



## cedstrom

lurk650 said:


> Trinity Audio Vyrus is 2 pin but not sure if your cable will work. It's supposed to be really good




No, sorry, theyre MMCX. 

Im looking for a pair of IEM's with 2 pin instead of MMCX. Preferebly under $100.


----------



## Gestalt

yangian said:


> How much better A83 over 4in1 on imaging and separation?




A83 does a better job placing instruments at a precise slot on left up and down, right up and down, and center up and down. 4in1 is more left, right, and center, but lacking the 3D imaging up and down. Separation is more micro detail. The dual BA in the A83 pushes forward details buried in the mix, while the 4in1 can find those details, but they are less clear and audible, yet the 4in1 is clear with fantastic timbre.


----------



## audio123

cedstrom said:


> No, sorry, theyre MMCX.
> 
> Im looking for a pair of IEM's with 2 pin instead of MMCX. Preferebly under $100.


 

 vyrus is 2 pins lol


----------



## Brian Coffey

cedstrom said:


> No, sorry, theyre MMCX.
> 
> Im looking for a pair of IEM's with 2 pin instead of MMCX. Preferebly under $100.


 
 Trinity Audio Vyrus uses 2 pin proprietary cable.


----------



## audio123

brian coffey said:


> Trinity Audio Vyrus uses 2 pin proprietary cable.


 
 no dont misguide him.
 i can show u a picture of my vyrus with 3rd party cable.


----------



## Brian Coffey

audio123 said:


> no dont misguide him i can show u a picture of my vyrus with 3rd party cable


 
 I have Vyrus as well and am going by what Bob told me


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> no dont misguide him.
> i can show u a picture of my vyrus with 3rd party cable.


 

 Who's picture is that? Can't be yours or you could post up all those rigs in your signature in one photo TOTL Boy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are as full of it as a Christmas Goose Audio, how can anyone believe anything you have to say when you just copy what others post but act like you've had and heard everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give it to you though, you have managed to blow by my 7 years of post count in less than 6 months with all your knowledge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, let's be Sirius


----------



## yangian

gestalt said:


> A83 does a better job placing instruments at a precise slot on left up and down, right up and down, and center up and down. 4in1 is more left, right, and center, but lacking the 3D imaging up and down. Separation is more micro detail. The dual BA in the A83 pushes forward details buried in the mix, while the 4in1 can find those details, but they are less clear and audible, yet the 4in1 is clear with fantastic timbre.


 
  
 Oh, thank you so much! This is answer I'm eager to know. Exactly, that's what I meant when I said they lack soundstage height. Great to know A83 can have better soundstage height. Do you hav Havi? How about that up and down feeling compared to Havi B3? Thanks!


----------



## cedstrom

audio123 said:


> vyrus is 2 pins lol







brian coffey said:


> Trinity Audio Vyrus uses 2 pin proprietary cable.







audio123 said:


> no dont misguide him.
> i can show u a picture of my vyrus with 3rd party cable.




https://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-vyrus

Are you refering to these ones? 

Can I use a CIEM 2pin cable with them?


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> care to share the sq of moondrop nocturne? Thanks in advance


 
 Moondrop Nocturne is a amazing single BA iem,  build quality is top-notch looking very beautiful and solid like a tank very comfortable being a small size you can easily sleep on your side with them, ,  isolation is very good,  they have very clean mid centric sound signature the sound clarity and micro details on the level of Dunu dn 2kj the soundstage is airy and large but they are lacking in the bass quantity but the quality of the bass is excellent they carry a brightish sound signature like 2kj.


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Who's picture is that? Can't be yours or you could post up all those rigs in your signature in one photo TOTL Boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol that cable is mine. for your information that is ares 2+ cable by effect audio.
 i have heard almost everything as I have been to Japan many times, the land of audio coupled with many local audio stores that i have access to.


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> lol that cable is mine. for your information that is ares 2+ cable by effect audio.


 

 Uh huh, so it has the Trinity notch cut out on one side or did you just force it on for the picture?


----------



## Brian Coffey

podster said:


> Uh huh, so it has the Trinity notch cut out on one side or did you just force it on for the picture?


 
 Lmao


----------



## audio123

podster said:


> Uh huh, so it has the Trinity notch cut out on one side or did you just force it on for the picture?


 

 you can say whatever you want.
 this is the actual trinity audio vyrus.


----------



## Lurk650

Vyrus is two pin as I'm description but yeah appears proprietary which is why I said it might work. Two pin IEMs aren't that common from what I can tell


----------



## audio123

ahmad313 said:


> Moondrop Nocturne is a amazing single BA iem,  build quality is top-notch looking very beautiful and solid like a tank very comfortable being a small size you can easily sleep on your side with them, ,  isolation is very good,  they have very clean mid centric sound signature the sound clarity and micro details on the level of Dunu dn 2kj the soundstage is airy and large but they are lacking in the bass quantity but the quality of the bass is excellent they carry a brightish sound signature like 2kj.


 

 thanks mate for your impressions!


----------



## audio123

cedstrom said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-vyrus
> 
> Are you refering to these ones?
> 
> Can I use a CIEM 2pin cable with them?


 

 yes you can. cheers!


----------



## boblauer

audio123 said:


> no dont misguide him.
> i can show u a picture of my vyrus with 3rd party cable.


 
 Let's quit splitting hairs. Yes it's a standard 2 pin width but the connector shape is proprietary. You can see in the photo you posted where the square pin connector fits awkwardly on the round receptacle of the Vyrus not to mention the little slot and protrusion on both ends of the cable which are supposed to hold the cable in the IEM. If that fit is ok with some than great. I own the Vyrus and DV2 so I know the cables well and frankly Trinity's braided cable is just fine use your custom elsewhere.


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> yes you can. cheers!


 

 Well I'm still trying to find the Trinity proprietary connectors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess if you like Gerry rigging $150 cables onto a proprietary connection more power to your TOTL


----------



## boblauer

audio123 said:


> yes you can. cheers!


 
 Yes and you can squeeze a 7 liter V8 into a Miata. What does that prove? It does not have the slot to secure the cable, the connector shape is different and that cable probably weighs more then the IEMs so what long term affect does that have on the pin connectors?


----------



## amature101

vyrus is 2 pin, the side description stated, 5th paragraph.
 https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/collections/phantom-series/products/trinity-vyrus


----------



## Podster

audio123 said:


> yes you can. cheers!


 

 Spoken like a true connoisseur of this hobby, following this advice will only make one broke but hey they will have a lot of high dollar miss matched gears
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does that Ares cable pop off all the time or did you super glue it on? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## farhat

What is the difference between **** UEs and **** 4 in 1? I have the UEs btw. Also, why is the silver more expensive than the black for **** 4 in 1 here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## trespasser2

farhat said:


> What is the difference between **** UEs and **** 4 in 1? I have the UEs btw. Also, why is the silver more expensive than the black for **** 4 in 1 here? Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Different cable, silver cable is pricier than blue and black cables.


----------



## farhat

Explain the difference between the cables? Also you got **** UE? difference?


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Brainwavz Krudul Duo earphone hangers:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-krudul-duo-earphone-storage-management-system-hanger/reviews/16836


----------



## Cinder

crabdog said:


> My review of the Brainwavz Krudul Duo earphone hangers:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-krudul-duo-earphone-storage-management-system-hanger/reviews/16836


 
 Wow, that was fast. I didn't even get my shipping number yet.


----------



## crabdog

cinder said:


> Wow, that was fast. I didn't even get my shipping number yet.


 
 It was a little rushed as I will be busy for the next week so needed to get it done. Luckily they don't require any burn-in.


----------



## HiFiChris

​  
  
 Ah, yeah, the Brainwavz Cradle Krudul Duo. Nice stuff, however for perfection, I would prefer rubberised metal (because of scratches on the in-ears and stuff) as well as a weaker adhesive tape (imo it's too strong for a product of this type - but then again, you wouldn't want to know how I attached the small cherrywood shelf to the wall).


 Edit:
  
 In case anyone's wondering, the empty spot is where my Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII is usually sitting, however for the last couple of days/weeks, it is on my desk with my recently bought Chord Mojo as a DAC-Amp stack.


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> ​
> 
> Ah, yeah, the Brainwavz Cradle Krudul Duo. Nice stuff, however for perfection, I would prefer rubberised metal (because of scratches on the in-ears and stuff) as well as a weaker adhesive tape (imo it's too strong for a product of this type - but then again, you wouldn't want to know how I attached the small cherrywood shelf to the wall).


 
 somehow i noticed the stagediver case first. the pelican case with the purple sticker?


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> somehow i noticed the stagediver case first. the pelican case with the purple sticker?


 

 Indeed, it's the SD-2.


----------



## MuZo2

What amp is that?


----------



## HiFiChris

muzo2 said:


> What amp is that?


 
  
 Are you referring to me? If that's the case, then it's a cMoy I soldered some years ago as a fun project. Haven't used it since then though.


----------



## MuZo2

hifichris said:


> Are you referring to me? If that's the case, then it's a cMoy I soldered some years ago as a fun project. Haven't used it since then though.


 
 Ah ok, I should have figured it out, but the tin is bit bigger. You have few thousand Euros there on that table and below.


----------



## HiFiChris

@MuZo2
  
 Yep, that cMoy is like a modern AM/FM receiver, including the expensive flagship models - large on the outside with very little inside.


----------



## Podster

hifichris said:


> Are you referring to me? If that's the case, then it's a cMoy I soldered some years ago as a fun project. Haven't used it since then though.


 
 It's a really cool looking tin Chris
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember sending John my Newman's as I was tired of the every day Altoids tin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 Then again I've always loved DigiFreaks sweet little tin as well


----------



## FUYU

crabdog said:


> It was a little rushed as I will be busy for the next week so needed to get it done. Luckily they don't require any burn-in.




The Krudul just murdered my wall.


----------



## HiFiChris

@FUYU
  
 Ouch, that really hurts to see!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, at least you now know that you have at least three layers of wallpaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Then again, why did you even take it off?


On a side-note, I am sure I'll also damage my wall if I ever decide to remove that small cherry wood veneer shelf that holds the SE425 and Triple.Fi10.


----------



## FUYU

hifichris said:


> @FUYU
> 
> 
> Ouch, that really hurts to see!!!
> ...




I was testing the adhesive. It's definitely better to stick the Krudul to something which is not "Altbau".


----------



## HiFiChris

fuyu said:


> I was testing the adhesive. It's definitely better to stick the Krudul to something which is not "Altbau".


 
  
 Well, I guess you can be happy that it was a _German _"Altbau-Wand". If it wasn't, you would have probably pulled down the whole wall when trying to remove the one part of the Krudul Duo.


----------



## Gestalt

The 4in1 do so well with death metal. The full bodies bass and bass drum kicks are so present and lively, as it guitar crunch and sustain. Angelcorpse sounded to much airier and separated. Better separation and air than the Fidue A73. Arch Enemy, At the Gates, and Arsis never sounded so fresh.


----------



## Gestalt

This is entirely my opinion, by I feel the 4in1 are above the Havi B3 p1 just from a portability standpoint. Unamped Havi gets manhandled by the 4in1. Amped Havi wins with a more 3D image and soundstage, but this is where I think a weakness is a strength, because the performance ratio is very close. I believe because the separation of quality and performance aren't so vast that the fact the 4in1 will play and sound great on any DAP and portable music device, preferably unamped, that that complete NECESSITY the Havi are bound to amp that the 4in1 is just a better sound value, despite having less 3D sound and soundstage height/width. Oh the 4in1 bass is better and fuller than the Havi amped.


----------



## yangian

gestalt said:


> This is entirely my opinion, by I feel the 4in1 are above the Havi B3 p1 just from a portability standpoint. Unamped Havi gets manhandled by the 4in1. Amped Havi wins with a more 3D image and soundstage, but this is where I think a weakness is a strength, because the performance ratio is very close. I believe because the separation of quality and performance aren't so vast that the fact the 4in1 will play and sound great on any DAP and portable music device, preferably unamped, that that complete NECESSITY the Havi are bound to amp that the 4in1 is just a better sound value, despite having less 3D sound and soundstage height/width. Oh the 4in1 bass is better and fuller than the Havi amped.


 

 ​I agree. It's a good news that 4in1 is very easy to drive.
 Have you been compared Havi with A83? Do you think which has better 3D soundstage, especially the soundstage height?
 Thank you!


----------



## Muskyhunter

gestalt said:


> This is entirely my opinion, by I feel the 4in1 are above the Havi B3 p1 just from a portability standpoint. Unamped Havi gets manhandled by the 4in1. Amped Havi wins with a more 3D image and soundstage, but this is where I think a weakness is a strength, because the performance ratio is very close. I believe because the separation of quality and performance aren't so vast that the fact the 4in1 will play and sound great on any DAP and portable music device, preferably unamped, that that complete NECESSITY the Havi are bound to amp that the 4in1 is just a better sound value, despite having less 3D sound and soundstage height/width. Oh the 4in1 bass is better and fuller than the Havi amped.


 
 true..i use the regular pc dac on my work laptop no problems to drive the 4 in 1. On the go the X3 II sounds amazing. At home i have a dac/amp but i use my over ears.


----------



## Gestalt

yangian said:


> ​I agree. It's a good news that 4in1 is very easy to drive.
> Have you been compared Havi with A83? Do you think which has better 3D soundstage, especially the soundstage height?
> Thank you!




I have both (still have Havi and A83 left ear is dead) along with 4in1, SoundMagic E80, Fidue A73, Monk plus, and A2 and A3s. This is what I currently have, and 4in1 play well up against all my earphones, and bests all (unamped) except the A83. The A83 is more transparent, better at retrieving micro details, and more precise imaging than the Havi and the 4in1, with the Havi having wider east west soundstage than both A83 and 4in1, but the resolution is better on A83. Havi has better timbre though. 4in1 better timbre than both Havi and A83.


----------



## yangian

gestalt said:


> I have both (still have Havi and A83 left ear is dead) along with 4in1, SoundMagic E80, Fidue A73, Monk plus, and A2 and A3s. This is what I currently have, and 4in1 play well up against all my earphones, and bests all (unamped) except the A83. The A83 is more transparent, better at retrieving micro details, and more precise imaging than the Havi and the 4in1, with the Havi having wider east west soundstage than both A83 and 4in1, but the resolution is better on A83. Havi has better timbre though. 4in1 better timbre than both Havi and A83.


 
  
 Thank you! I ever had A2. Though no other products, I can imagine 4in1 is better than others. 4in1 is definitely better than A2.
 Sorry your A83 was broken! It seems soundstage of Havi and A83 has no obvious difference except Havi has better soundstage width.
 It seems A82 is not very euphonic!


----------



## cedstrom

Has anyone compared the Trinity Audio Vyrus to the **** 4in1?


----------



## Gestalt

gestalt said:


> I have both (still have Havi and A83 left ear is dead) along with 4in1, SoundMagic E80, Fidue A73, Monk plus, and A2 and A3s. This is what I currently have, and 4in1 play well up against all my earphones, and bests all (unamped) except the A83. The A83 is more transparent, better at retrieving micro details, and more precise imaging than the Havi and the 4in1, with the Havi having wider east west soundstage than both A83 and 4in1, but the resolution is better on A83. Havi has better timbre though. 4in1 better timbre than both Havi and A83.







yangian said:


> Thank you! I ever had A2. Though no other products, I can imagine 4in1 is better than others. 4in1 is definitely better than A2.
> Sorry your A83 was broken! It seems soundstage of Havi and A83 has no obvious difference except Havi has better soundstage width.
> It seems A82 is not very euphonic!




You have a very good understanding of both Havi and A83, sir. No, the A83 is nice and transparent and detail driven, but lacks the euphoric and full sound of 4in1. The bass isn't tuned that way (though the bass is still really good, it's not as sub bass and mid bass as 4in1. You got a good picture.


----------



## cedstrom

boblauer said:


> Let's quit splitting hairs. Yes it's a standard 2 pin width but the connector shape is proprietary. You can see in the photo you posted where the square pin connector fits awkwardly on the round receptacle of the Vyrus not to mention the little slot and protrusion on both ends of the cable which are supposed to hold the cable in the IEM. If that fir is ok with some than great. I own the Vyrus and DV2 so I know the cables well and frankly Trinity's braided cable is just fine use your custom elsewhere.




I would buy the Vyrus instantly if I knew they would fit my 2pin custom cable (Forzaaudioworks.com), but that connection seems rather odd. Why couldnt they just use the universal fitting...


----------



## yangian

gestalt said:


> You have a very good understanding of both Havi and A83, sir. No, the A83 is nice and transparent and detail driven, but lacks the euphoric and full sound of 4in1. The bass isn't tuned that way (though the bass is still really good, it's not as sub bass and mid bass as 4in1. You got a good picture.


 
  
 Thank you, buddy! Yeah, I'm happy to buy 4in1 in less than $30!


----------



## Podster

To pull a line from gestalt, this is purely my opinion and based on SQ and return on investment I have now tried many systems and for $225 this rig right here
  

  
 will hold it's own with rigs costing 5 times as much baring the same quality file is pushed through it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Of course you know what they say about opinions


----------



## FUYU

For those who care. My Xduoo X3 review:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/xduoo-x3-dsd-24bit-192khz-cs4398-chip-lossless-music-player/reviews/16841


----------



## JuliuScissor

So anyone have exprience with both **** 4in1 and Ostry kc06a? It's interesting if it is affordable to pay more for Ostry or **** is really so good that is better choice.


----------



## smy1

Does anybody know if the super audio 6 or the VT headphones are any good?

Maybe the super audio 6 could be end game for $250 for me?


----------



## MuZo2

smy1 said:


> Does anybody know if the super audio 6 or the VT headphones are any good?
> 
> Maybe the super audio 6 could be end game for $250 for me?




Peter did a review few months back about them.


----------



## smy1

muzo2 said:


> Peter did a review few months back about them.




Thanks. He said those were mid centric, warm and smooth with a very natural sounding presentation, sounds like my type of sound signature.

Maybe i should give it a try but they go for $250 on aliexpress and he mentioed he bought it for $180 on taobao but those are in chinese. Do i have to use google translate and do it that way or do they have like a english page?


----------



## Brian Coffey

smy1 said:


> Thanks. He said those were mid centric, warm and smooth with a very natural sounding presentation, sounds like my type of sound signature.
> 
> Maybe i should give it a try but they go for $250 on aliexpress and he mentioed he bought it for $180 on taobao but those are in chinese. Do i have to use google translate and do it that way or do they have like a english page?


 
 Try http://www.mistertao.com/


----------



## smy1

brian coffey said:


> Try http://www.mistertao.com/



When i type in super audio 6, it says no search found.


----------



## kvad

smy1 said:


> When i type in super audio 6, it says no search found.


 

 ​Works if you search in Chinese (as it's a Chinese IEM sold in China : )
 The link to Taobao from Peter's review: http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=523860580368&wp_m=double_goods_6744510589&wp_pk=shop/index_845842348_1039905&from=inshop&wp_app=weapp
 and via MisterTao: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html
  
 I've never used MisterTao, but I seem to remember it being said that after you've added fees and postage, you'll probably be pretty close to the Aliexpress price.


----------



## smy1

kvad said:


> ​Works if you search in Chinese (as it's a Chinese IEM sold in China : )
> The link to Taobao from Peter's review: http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=523860580368&wp_m=double_goods_6744510589&wp_pk=shop/index_845842348_1039905&from=inshop&wp_app=weapp
> and via MisterTao: http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/523860580368.html
> 
> I've never used MisterTao, but I seem to remember it being said that after you've added fees and postage, you'll probably be pretty close to the Aliexpress price.




Mmm it says it cost $164 + $1.5 international fee and total will be something like $166 and i think i have to pay like $17 shipping fee

Also what is the difference between Six pack without moving iron headphones socket wire UM 

And 

Six pack iron headphones without cable outlet Shure


----------



## starcraft2

podster said:


> To pull a line from gestalt, this is purely my opinion and based on SQ and return on investment I have now tried many systems and for $225 this rig right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can you describe these two setups?


----------



## tintheman

Hi everyone, any suggestion on bluetooth headphone for iphone 7?


----------



## kimD

tintheman said:


> Hi everyone, any suggestion on bluetooth headphone for iphone 7?




Come with 3.5mm jack adapter right


----------



## bhazard

fuyu said:


> For those who care. My Xduoo X3 review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/xduoo-x3-dsd-24bit-192khz-cs4398-chip-lossless-music-player/reviews/16841


 
 We all care. Always provide a good opinion. Even if you think it won't get much attention, you'd be surprised how many people's audio experiences you can affect. This thread itself for instance... I don't think anyone could have predicted how big and powerful this thread has become. I check here myself all the time just to keep up.


----------



## alucard177

fuyu said:


> For those who care. My Xduoo X3 review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/xduoo-x3-dsd-24bit-192khz-cs4398-chip-lossless-music-player/reviews/16841




Well I do care. Thanks for the great review. I just can't decide if I get this DAP, or go big for the A&K Ak70, or the Cayin i5.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

smy1 said:


> Thanks. He said those were mid centric, warm and smooth with a very natural sounding presentation, sounds like my type of sound signature.
> 
> Maybe i should give it a try but they go for $250 on aliexpress and he mentioed he bought it for $180 on taobao but those are in chinese. Do i have to use google translate and do it that way or do they have like a english page?


USD180 is without cable I think, additional USD30+ for a copper cable, and you pay the shipping fees amount depending where it's shipped to whereas AE include shipping (and you can try asking for discount), so it ends up not much difference!
I'll be receiving mine today.


----------



## smy1

mltkshhbt said:


> USD180 is without cable I think, additional USD30+ for a copper cable, and you pay the shipping fees amount depending where it's shipped to whereas AE include shipping (and you can try asking for discount), so it ends up not much difference!
> I'll be receiving mine today.


 
 let me know how they sound and how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## audio123

alucard177 said:


> Well I do care. Thanks for the great review. I just can't decide if I get this DAP, or go big for the A&K Ak70, or the Cayin i5.


go big for the ak70/cayin i5. It will be worth it. For example both ak100ii and xduoo x3 are using the same dac chip but ak100ii sounds better bc of the better implementation. Of course, the price is more expensive. Ak70 is quite good for you as it has balanced output, versatile for your future iems should you want a 2.5mm jack


----------



## yangian

alucard177 said:


> Well I do care. Thanks for the great review. I just can't decide if I get this DAP, or go big for the A&K Ak70, or the Cayin i5.


 
  
 You struggle between a $100 product and a $600 products?! If I was you who has such a struggle, I'll go for the $100 and use $500 to do some more meaningful things.


----------



## crabdog

yangian said:


> You struggle between a $100 product and a $600 products?! If I was you who has such a struggle, I'll go for the $100 and use $500 to do some more meaningful things.


 
 Meaningful things is very personal and subjective though. Some might choose to take a vacation while some would opt for a higher end DAP.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Meaningful things is very personal and subjective though. Some might choose to take a vacation while some would opt for a higher end DAP.


 
  
 I'd use the $500 on other toys, honestly, haha. Gimme a nice monitor or summin.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> You struggle between a $100 product and a $600 products?! If I was you who has such a struggle, I'll go for the $100 and use $500 to do some more meaningful things.


yeap agreed 100%. It really depends if one thinks its "worth". A matter of perception. Totally subjective


----------



## boblauer

crabdog said:


> Meaningful things is very personal and subjective though. Some might choose to take a vacation while some would opt for a higher end DAP.


 
  
 Yep they are personal and subjective, to me I use my DAP on the go & work so portability and low cost if important in case I lose things.$150 DAP and $30 tops buds or IEMS.


----------



## alucard177

audio123 said:


> go big for the ak70/cayin i5. It will be worth it. For example both ak100ii and xduoo x3 are using the same dac chip but ak100ii sounds better bc of the better implementation. Of course, the price is more expensive. Ak70 is quite good for you as it has balanced output, versatile for your future iems should you want a 2.5mm jack




Thanks mate. I'm aware both a&k daps and the xduoo use the same cirrus logic DAC but is there really any noticeable difference in sound due to implementation? One question, I've never used a balanced output, do I need a special 2.5mm cable or any cable with a 2.5mm plug will work for iems? 



yangian said:


> You struggle between a $100 product and a $600 products?! If I was you who has such a struggle, I'll go for the $100 and use $500 to do some more meaningful things.




I'm not really struggling between those daps. I'm Saving for a good (both sound and build quality) player. I'm not in a hurry to get any, just trying to gather some info but I do want a quality product. I can't decide because as I said above, I don't know if the differences are really important due to implementation and I can't audition any of those daps unfortunately. But yeah I could get the $100 dap and buy some iems with the rest of the money, lol.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

audio123 said:


> yeap agreed 100%. It really depends if one thinks its "worth". A matter of perception. Totally subjective


Is that really subjective or out of greed? Put yourself in the shoes of people who are living on a minimum monthly wages of USD300, you would probably feel more of what's indeed " worth" means to you...


----------



## stenog

For future references only! If portability and easy to use is important, why not buy a smartphone, then you only have to carry one device. There are several smartphones today with excellent SQ and many of them can compete with low/mid tier dacs. I assume all carry a smartphone .


----------



## yangian

alucard177 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm aware both a&k daps and the xduoo use the same cirrus logic DAC but is there really any noticeable difference in sound due to implementation? One question, I've never used a balanced output, do I need a special 2.5mm cable or any cable with a 2.5mm plug will work for iems?
> I'm not really struggling between those daps. I'm Saving for a good (both sound and build quality) player. I'm not in a hurry to get any, just trying to gather some info but I do want a quality product. I can't decide because as I said above, I don't know if the differences are really important due to implementation and I can't audition any of those daps unfortunately. But yeah I could get the $100 dap and buy some iems with the rest of the money, lol.


 
  
  
 To me, I never want to invest a lot of money to electronic products. Headphones like HD600 can last for more than 20 years, but this would never happen on electronic products. It can only get cheaper and cheaper with more and more better sound quality.


----------



## Pastapipo

yangian said:


> You struggle between a $100 product and a $600 products?! If I was you who has such a struggle, I'll go for the $100 and use $500 to do some more meaningful things.


 
  
  
 I do not necessary agree.
 Is it really a smart choice to go for a $100 device, that does the job, but is not perfect. Or just go for the perfect device of $600?
 Sometimes its wiser to invest in a product you will enjoy to the fullest for a long time, instead of picking the budget option.
 $100 in the back of a drawer is more wasted than $600 on a device which one will carry everywhere.
 Thus a $600 device can be a better choice than the $100, it's all depends on your financial status and personal preference.
  
 Having said that, as a student, I would go for Stenogs solution and go for a LG V20 as an all in one solution to save money and for comfort


----------



## SomeGuyDude

pastapipo said:


> I do not necessary agree.
> Is it really a smart choice to go for a $100 device, that does the job, but is not perfect. Or just go for the perfect device of $600?
> Sometimes its wiser to invest in a product you will enjoy to the fullest for a long time, instead of picking the budget option.
> $100 in the back of a drawer is more wasted than $600 on a device which one will carry everywhere.
> ...


 
  
 MAN I can't wait for the V20.
  
 And yeah, when it comes to spending less on a more "economical" product, the question is what the odds are of purchasing the bigger item down the road. If you're confident this will be the end, then get it. If the odds are high you'll get more later, just save up. Spend $600 instead of $700.


----------



## Lurk650

Smart phones are cool if you use one as a dedicated DAP but having a dead battery that needs charging or carrying around a spare, that you have to remember to have charged, can be a pain. I have the V10 and the sound is good but amp sucks, unless you do the HIFI Amp trick.


----------



## smy1

Just making sure is buying the super audio 6 on aliexpress for $250 is same price buying from taobao for $160 and i have to pay shipping an extra fees?


----------



## 31usive

podster said:


> It's a really cool looking tin Chris I remember sending John my Newman's as I was tired of the every day Altoids tin:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hi what iem is that?


----------



## paradoxology

jamesbr said:


> Could you link the article or give a feedback?


 
 Here is a review of the Mrice E300 IEMs by Wired magazine:
 https://www.wired.com/2015/06/mrice-e300/
  
 I happen to have a pair of these earphones. They're pretty good for the price, but don't expect miracles from them.


----------



## MuZo2

31usive said:


> hi what iem is that?


 

 I guess klipsch x10


----------



## MuZo2

smy1 said:


> Just making sure is buying the super audio 6 on aliexpress for $250 is same price buying from taobao for $160 and i have to pay shipping an extra fees?


 

 Yes thats true.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paradoxology said:


> Here is a review of the Mrice E300 IEMs by Wired magazine:
> https://www.wired.com/2015/06/mrice-e300/
> 
> I happen to have a pair of these earphones. They're pretty good for the price, but don't expect miracles from them.


 
 I love how the review on this site that says they're better than $1000 CIEMs comes with the "caveat" of "oh none of the current ones sound anything like the pair I have so if you buy them they won't sound as good as I'm claiming."
  
 Riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## polychroma23

lurk650 said:


> .
> I have both and love both. The H1 is better though. Will probably do a write up, just busy with my new job and the H1 is still burning in


 
  
 Looking forward to the review. Thinking of buying TKH1 to satisfy the basshead within me.
  
 On the other hand, it's been almost 2 weeks since I ordered 4in1 from HCK, tracking status is still "Electronic data received". I can wait for one more week. What should I do if it stays longer?


----------



## peter123

someguydude said:


> I love how the review on this site that says they're better than $1000 CIEMs comes with the "caveat" of "oh none of the current ones sound anything like the pair I have so if you buy them they won't sound as good as I'm claiming."
> 
> Riiiiiiiiight.




Ha ha, I agree. 

I've got those and imo they're average at best........


----------



## nhlean96

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, I agree.
> 
> I've got those and imo they're average at best........


 
 I got the Baldoor E100 and It's not that good ... Still acceptable but the bass is somewhat bloated, mid range is compressed, veiled. Soundstage is small. Still good for its price but can't compete even to my VE Monk lol. The biggest hype on head-fi ever.


----------



## mebaali

polychroma23 said:


> On the other hand, it's been almost 2 weeks since I ordered 4in1 from HCK, tracking status is still "Electronic data received". I can wait for one more week. What should I do if it stays longer?


 
 I just cancelled my order of **** 4in1s from HCK. Jim has finally admitted that he don't have stock of **** 4in1s plus mid-autumn moon festival is going on in China hence most mail services are disrupted till the festivities gets over (he said post-Monday parcels should have updates). 
  
 BTW, I went ahead and ordered 4in1s with silver cable from AK audio store (here the seller clearly explained in prior that he could ship the product only after coming Monday and he is indeed having stocks of **** 4in1s).
  
 In your case, I think (since you have at least got a tracking number albeit which is showing the same status for the last 2 weeks) the seller could have already shipped it but the status not been updated due to the aforementioned festival. I would suggest you to wait till Monday and see what happens from then.


----------



## Ahmad313

.


----------



## Ahmad313

smy1 said:


> Just making sure is buying the super audio 6 on aliexpress for $250 is same price buying from taobao for $160 and i have to pay shipping an extra fees?


 
 I suggest you should have to try the super audio's newly released and upgraded version of these 6BA the super audio Dolphin 6BA iem with little extra cost,  i already talked with the seller and he told me that the Dolphin is more superior than these 6BA iem,  Dolphins are also looking very beautiful.


----------



## crabdog

Shizeezly a couple nice looking DAPs that I wasn't aware of:
  
 Aigo EROS M5

  
 Aidu AX8


----------



## Darkestred

pastapipo said:


> I do not necessary agree.
> Is it really a smart choice to go for a $100 device, that does the job, but is not perfect. Or just go for the perfect device of $600?
> Sometimes its wiser to invest in a product you will enjoy to the fullest for a long time, instead of picking the budget option.
> $100 in the back of a drawer is more wasted than $600 on a device which one will carry everywhere.
> ...




Cant take the money to the grave. Sometimes, you just have to buy something out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Saoshyant

Sometimes you have to decide what you're happy with.  For me I'm debating between the Lotoo Paw 5K & AK70, which is a $200 vs $600 Dap choice.  Both offer balanced 2.5mm, line out, ability to be transport, ease of portability, bluetooth, etc...  It's a rough call on trying to decide what I want to spend.  I know the AK70 will be an upgrade to any Dap I have, where the Paw 5K might be a sidegrade to my Fiio X5 gen 1, but will be an upgrade to my HM700 for balanced play.  If I go with the 5K, I can justify setting aside the money to try Audeze's iSine 10 in a couple months.  If I get the AK70, it's basically an audible upgrade across the board vs the Daps I have, and can easily pair with my Mojo.  It's an expensive hobby, but there's always something new around the corner if you wait long enough.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Sometimes you have to decide what you're happy with.  For me I'm debating between the Lotoo Paw 5K & AK70, which is a $200 vs $600 Dap choice.  Both offer balanced 2.5mm, line out, ability to be transport, ease of portability, bluetooth, etc...  It's a rough call on trying to decide what I want to spend.  I know the AK70 will be an upgrade to any Dap I have, where the Paw 5K might be a sidegrade to my Fiio X5 gen 1, but will be an upgrade to my HM700 for balanced play.  If I go with the 5K, I can justify setting aside the money to try Audeze's iSine 10 in a couple months.  If I get the AK70, it's basically an audible upgrade across the board vs the Daps I have, and can easily pair with my Mojo.  It's an expensive hobby, but there's always something new around the corner if you wait long enough.


 

 i would say pick the ak70 and like what u said "it's basically an audible upgrade across the board vs the Daps I have, and can easily pair with my Mojo."
 personally i feel source is very important.


----------



## Gosod

photo fiio x5 2?


----------



## audio123

gosod said:


> photo fiio x5 2?


 

 ? what do u mean


----------



## Muskyhunter

Anybody wanna be the first? Looks pretty damn good, wonder how the dynamic $69 will sound.  The seller says much nicer than 4in1.
  
 Taylor Oneloop


----------



## boblauer

stenog said:


> For future references only! If portability and easy to use is important, why not buy a smartphone, then you only have to carry one device. There are several smartphones today with excellent SQ and many of them can compete with low/mid tier dacs. I assume all carry a smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 My employer pays a portion of my cell phone bill as I am on call 7x24. As such they require an MDM product on the phone and the right to wipe the phone at any time. It's a condition of employment. Spo my phone has next to no apps on it and I use it as a phone/messaging/email device. As was previously stated what you use, what the value is and how much yo spend is very personal. I don;t spend much on my portable system because I just it every where and travel quite a bit so when I lose it running thru airports like OJ it's not a big deal or heart breaker


----------



## Ahmad313

saoshyant said:


> Sometimes you have to decide what you're happy with.  For me I'm debating between the Lotoo Paw 5K & AK70, which is a $200 vs $600 Dap choice.  Both offer balanced 2.5mm, line out, ability to be transport, ease of portability, bluetooth, etc...  It's a rough call on trying to decide what I want to spend.  I know the AK70 will be an upgrade to any Dap I have, where the Paw 5K might be a sidegrade to my Fiio X5 gen 1, but will be an upgrade to my HM700 for balanced play.  If I go with the 5K, I can justify setting aside the money to try Audeze's iSine 10 in a couple months.  If I get the AK70, it's basically an audible upgrade across the board vs the Daps I have, and can easily pair with my Mojo.  It's an expensive hobby, but there's always something new around the corner if you wait long enough.



 

Sorry for a stupid question, it's always very confusing for me when I read that a person have a high end dap like AK70 which costs S600 and then he also need a good amplifier like mojo to give him enough power, 
are these daps don't have enough capabilities to a run a iem/headphones properly, what that manufacturers provide against a huge $$$,??


----------



## Saoshyant

ahmad313 said:


> saoshyant said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes you have to decide what you're happy with.  For me I'm debating between the Lotoo Paw 5K & AK70, which is a $200 vs $600 Dap choice.  Both offer balanced 2.5mm, line out, ability to be transport, ease of portability, bluetooth, etc...  It's a rough call on trying to decide what I want to spend.  I know the AK70 will be an upgrade to any Dap I have, where the Paw 5K might be a sidegrade to my Fiio X5 gen 1, but will be an upgrade to my HM700 for balanced play.  If I go with the 5K, I can justify setting aside the money to try Audeze's iSine 10 in a couple months.  If I get the AK70, it's basically an audible upgrade across the board vs the Daps I have, and can easily pair with my Mojo.  It's an expensive hobby, but there's always something new around the corner if you wait long enough.
> ...




It can most certainly run many IEMs/headphones without issue. The thing about the Mojo is it has an absolutely fantastic Dac with a decent amplifier as well. Really, for many people, the pairing of the two will accomplish a more detailed & neutral sound, and the AK70 alone will sound more fun. It's really that I already own the Mojo, so the ability to use it is a bonus.


----------



## Ahmad313

muskyhunter said:


> Anybody wanna be the first? Looks pretty damn good, wonder how the dynamic $69 will sound.  The seller says much nicer than 4in1.
> 
> Taylor Oneloop


 
 Ahhh that is the actual problem,  yet we never receive our parcels and something much nicer comes already.


----------



## Arsis

tintheman said:


> Hi everyone, any suggestion on bluetooth headphone for iphone 7?


a good cheap one is the MEE audio M9B. I got it for my wife for running and she loves it.


----------



## alucard177

muskyhunter said:


> Anybody wanna be the first? Looks pretty damn good, wonder how the dynamic $69 will sound.  The seller says much nicer than 4in1.
> 
> Taylor Oneloop




Looks interesting. That logo is horrible though.

Link from Ak Store 

http://s.aliexpress.com/uYrUNbQj


----------



## Gosod

podster said:


> To pull a line from gestalt, this is purely my opinion and based on SQ and return on investment I have now tried many systems and for $225 this rig right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
x5 ii?


----------



## Lurk650

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]x5 ii?[/COLOR]


. 
X3ii


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> Looking forward to the review. Thinking of buying TKH1 to satisfy the basshead within me.
> 
> On the other hand, it's been almost 2 weeks since I ordered 4in1 from HCK, tracking status is still "Electronic data received". I can wait for one more week. What should I do if it stays longer?




I can guarantee it will serve your needs. I say cancel there since as the other member said, Jim doesn't even have stock. Bring your business to another seller and grab the TKH1


----------



## Gosod

lurk650 said:


> .
> X3ii


 
I didn't know that x3 ii came out.


----------



## Saoshyant

They're currently working on the X1 ii.


----------



## Lurk650

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I didn't know that x3 ii came out.[/COLOR]




April 2015. Got mine earlier this year. Very solid


----------



## Talcyh

Ive





mebaali said:


> I just cancelled my order of **** 4in1s from HCK. Jim has finally admitted that he don't have stock of **** 4in1s plus mid-autumn moon festival is going on in China hence most mail services are disrupted till the festivities gets over (he said post-Monday parcels should have updates).
> 
> BTW, I went ahead and ordered 4in1s with silver cable from AK audio store (here the seller clearly explained in prior that he could ship the product only after coming Monday and he is indeed having stocks of **** 4in1s).
> 
> In your case, I think (since you have at least got a tracking number albeit which is showing the same status for the last 2 weeks) the seller could have already shipped it but the status not been updated due to the aforementioned festival. I would suggest you to wait till Monday and see what happens from then.


 Reccently just ordered 4in1 from HCK (30th Aug) at the same as your tale of woe. Tracking says they're now clear of export customs and hopefully on their way to me. Or are they....?


----------



## mebaali

talcyh said:


> Ive
> Reccently just ordered 4in1 from HCK (30th Aug) at the same as your tale of woe. Tracking says they're now clear of export customs and hopefully on their way to me. Or are they....?


 
 You shouldn't be worried. Since the tracking number of yours already seems to be working and your package is in all likelihood at its final stage of exiting the host nation. Mine may be a case of an exception, I guess (with stocks running out and the seller not willing to admit it for nearly 2 weeks, wasting my time).


----------



## audio123

i will receive the jianghai dt86 by this friday


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> i will receive the jianghai dt86 by this _*friday *_


----------



## crabdog

hifichris said:


>


 
 Oh you didn't just.....


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


>





  




 hello friday!


----------



## jatergb

roy_jones said:


> Channel imbalance is my biggest pet peeve in all of headphone audio, without question.  I've had a bad history with it.
> 
> I just got the XE800 last week and haven't paid attention to the bass ports you mentioned.  I did have the same experience of having each side cut out on me unexpectedly as I adjusted the fit.  I'm curious now because I listened to them again tonight and had a better impression than my first go round and I'm wondering if it had something to do with what you mentioned about skin blocking the ports.  I've been wearing them down even though I typically prefer to go over-the-ear.
> 
> ...


 
  
 About Channel Imbalance, I have to say, I did get that feeling with more than a few pairs so far. I thought I was over - thinking/analyzing (ppl always say I do  ) and hushed it up. Any good material explaining about this subject/occurrence? And yea I read your posts few posts above mine and really liked them. Made sense. I think, I even hit follow from your profile.  Comparison with the UM 3x is exciting to read. The best IEM had till date is HF5 and somehow this reminds me of it a little bit. Perhaps the lack of sub-bass. However, I think I can live with this SS happily if I can tame the treble little bit. I'll post it here if I can find the sweet-spot.
  


ahmad313 said:


> Soundmajic E80 is the only iem which match perfectly with your described sound signature.


 
  
 I had a very very positive experience with both PL50 and ES18. Loved them when I used them. Soundmagic tuning is really close to "just works" for me. So, I do have E80 on my radar but this is the last thread where you find much information about SM products. Let's see if I can ever get my hands on E80.
  


hakuzen said:


> checked the bass ports.. damn, they are really small, had to use good lenses. only found one hole (from 8 total, 2 iems) which seemed different, not properly drilled or blurred.
> there is not much consistency between units, treble included besides of bass ports. but they all sound ok. regardless of the lack of sub-bass, they have a fresh signature, different to most iems in their price, so it complements others, and are special. bright is not excessive to reach harshness to my ears (but i'm not particularly sensitive to highs).
> 
> decided to try over the ear (my like), after reading you. if you swap sides, fitting is quite different (both ways are possible and comfortable, thanks to rotable nozzles), don't know which method would be better in order to not obtruding the ports, but swapping sides looks cleaner. and agree, finding your sweet spot keeps you entertained for a while.
> ...


 
  
  
 The 2nd looks and felt perfect for me. Yes, swapping sides was not a natural thought but when It occured, I immediately found it much more comfy and hence enjoyable. And thats tad bit more than what I had in my mind for re-inforcement. But hey, you can never be too careful, can you! Esp. when something is such a VFM posession!
  
 I too have to try stuffing some foam on my tips. Otherwise, I enjoy foams on a pair where treble is too high. I should try these with foam tips.


----------



## HiFiChris

jatergb said:


> ahmad313 said:
> 
> 
> > Soundmajic E80 is the only iem which match perfectly with your described sound signature.
> ...


 
  
  
 The E80 is also what I thought of when I read your description. Imho the SM and the Brainwavz M3 fit that description with the M3 being a little more neutral than the E80 with a bit less warmth, bass and the less present however still noticeable upper treble peak.


----------



## jatergb

hifichris said:


> The E80 is also what I thought of when I read your description. Imho the SM and the Brainwavz M3 fit that description with the M3 being a little more neutral than the E80 with a bit less warmth, bass and the less present however still noticeable upper treble peak.


 
  
 You really got me thinking! I just checked the pricing and here in India, it works out to less than 50 USD. (SM, Fiio and few others are better priced here). I wonder why not many talk about it though. I mean as it stands right now, is it still worth the 80$ asking price in US?


----------



## HiFiChris

jatergb said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > The E80 is also what I thought of when I read your description. Imho the SM and the Brainwavz M3 fit that description with the M3 being a little more neutral than the E80 with a bit less warmth, bass and the less present however still noticeable upper treble peak.
> ...


 


 Which one? The E80? It's neither under- nor overpriced and a really solid contender in the $100 range. Personally I prefer the M3 a little more, but on the technical side the difference is not large at all (just a slightly better detail retrieval with the Brainwavz).

 I think there is not too much talk about both models as both only have a gentle respectively moderate boost in the bottom end and most people prefer more bass quantity.


----------



## jatergb

hifichris said:


> Which one? The E80? It's neither under- nor overpriced and a really solid contender in the $100 range. Personally I prefer the M3 a little more, but on the technical side the difference is not large at all (just a slightly better detail retrieval with the Brainwavz).
> 
> I think there is not too much talk about both models as both only have a gentle respectively moderate boost in the bottom end and most people prefer more bass quantity.


 
  
 Yes, E80 and yes, I figured as much. That makes me more firm about my opinion on not boarding the hype-train at-least until after a few months after it starts. Solid contender around 100 for about 44 USD (just made the math and about 3k INR is roughly 44$)  is an awesome deal. Wonder what prices bulk quantities can be bought at (Massdrop) if they are selling it at 44 USD here in India. On another note, if someone from SM is reading this, why the disparity in price and why not drop the price in US too and make some dough?


----------



## pashhtk27

I really really love my E80, they are my favorite earphone!
Still trying to find an earphone that can go toe to toe on the soundstage, mids and detail with these. Under $50 that is.

They are not much appreciated here which makes me sad though.


----------



## roy_jones

jatergb said:


> About Channel Imbalance, I have to say, I did get that feeling with more than a few pairs so far. I thought I was over - thinking/analyzing (ppl always say I do  ) and hushed it up. Any good material explaining about this subject/occurrence? And yea I read your posts few posts above mine and really liked them. Made sense. I think, I even hit follow from your profile.  Comparison with the UM 3x is exciting to read. The best IEM had till date is HF5 and somehow this reminds me of it a little bit. Perhaps the lack of sub-bass. However, I think I can live with this SS happily if I can tame the treble little bit. I'll post it here if I can find the sweet-spot.
> 
> 
> I had a very very positive experience with both PL50 and ES18. Loved them when I used them. Soundmagic tuning is really close to "just works" for me. So, I do have E80 on my radar but this is the last thread where you find much information about SM products. Let's see if I can ever get my hands on E80.
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, that's what is so frustrating about channel imbalance; you're never 100% sure if it's actually happening in most cases.  The worst is when it is a small imbalance.  If you ever buy used stuff off the forum, it's the first thing you should check for because a lot of folks are shady and assume they can pass it off because it often takes a few listens to identify it.
  
 I'm enjoying comparing the XE800 with my UM3X.  Last night I realized that I can equalize the UM3X effectively by reducing some of the mid bass, bringing them awfully close to my ideal sound.  I still need to tinker with the XE800 and see if they're similarly capable of being fine tuned. 
  
 You have the right idea with trying the XE800 with foam tips.  I think we have similar sound sig preferences and I don't use anything other than foam, based purely on comfort.  It doesn't bother me if foam reduces treble energy.  If you're ordering additional foamies, the XE800 seems like it fits a 4mm bore width as opposed to the 5mm I have a bunch of.  
  
 One thing I don't like in more recent IEMs is the move away from a narrower sound tube/nozzle.  It prevents me from using my trusty Shure Olive tips which I am highly partial to and puts more pressure on my ear canals.


----------



## Lurk650

E80 is Ok IMO. It's doesn't have an engaging sound. It's just, "there"


----------



## roy_jones

jatergb said:


> Yes, E80 and yes, I figured as much. That makes me more firm about my opinion on not boarding the hype-train at-least until after a few months after it starts. Solid contender around 100 for about 44 USD (just made the math and about 3k INR is roughly 4$)  is an awesome deal. Wonder what prices bulk quantities can be bought at (Massdrop) if they are selling it at 44 USD here in India. On another notes, if someone from SM is reading this, why the disparity in price and why not drop the price in US too and make some dough?


 
  
 I'm going to look more closely at the E80 as per your comments.  I also tend to avoid buying anything that is being hyped and think the XE800 is a good example of my typical purchasing methodology.  When the XE800 came out, people were doing somersaults to pay over $50 and now they're available for less than $20. 
  
 I'm tempted right now to find something in the $100 range.


----------



## boblauer

gosod said:


> I didn't know that x3 ii came out.


 
 It's actually pretty close to end of life I believe. Not sure what Fiio's next X3 variant will be or when.


----------



## jatergb

pashhtk27 said:


> I really really love my E80, they are my favorite earphone!
> Still trying to find an earphone that can go toe to toe on the soundstage, mids and detail with these. Under $50 that is.
> 
> They are not much appreciated here which makes me sad though.


 
  
 Makes me sad too. I still try to hold on to broken pairs of PL50 and ES18. I hope to re-cable them and continue enjoying. PL50 was my 2nd purchase after starting to read about earphones and daps. Since my 1st purchase was stuck wid a friend in the US who India trip got delayed, I ordered PL50 as stop-gap fix until I can lay my hands on HF5. They are superb for comfort and sound too. I hope to re-live those days by recabling these beauties soon! 


roy_jones said:


> Yeah, that's what is so frustrating about channel imbalance; you're never 100% sure if it's actually happening in most cases.  The worst is when it is a small imbalance.  If you ever buy used stuff off the forum, it's the first thing you should check for because a lot of folks are shady and assume they can pass it off because it often takes a few listens to identify it.
> 
> I'm enjoying comparing the XE800 with my UM3X.  Last night I realized that I can equalize the UM3X effectively by reducing some of the mid bass, bringing them awfully close to my ideal sound.  I still need to tinker with the XE800 and see if they're similarly capable of being fine tuned.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, It was never a clear difference and that makes me not even consider asking for 2nd opinion. I'm inclined to believe my hearing is better than most casual listeners perhaps because I focus on my music always looking for micro-details which makes me grin. So, no point in asking anyone to identify that tiny difference. It takes away from the experience nevertheless! Anyway, is there any reason you could identify or suspect anything for this imbalance? From what you said, it happens with IEMs mostly. I had SR80 and replaced it with SRH440 which never exhibited this problem. I guess this is where matching the drivers by high-end companies comes in to the picture or is that for different reason they try and match 2 drivers that make a pair?
  
 I have a bunch of foam tips I got from AE and KZ store sent a pair for free when I ordered few cases recently. Hope one of those fits. Else, I have to make these super-articulating by terminating the already articulating nozzles with articulating tips. Wonder what kind of difference these many twists and turns makes to the sound when the waves have to pass through these twisted caves. They probably think, what kind of a twisted screw is doing this to me. lol. 
  


lurk650 said:


> E80 is Ok IMO. It's doesn't have an engaging sound. It's just, "there"


 
 Knowing your affinity to TK12 and other bassy IEMs, I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## HiFiChris

pashhtk27 said:


> I really really love my E80, they are my favorite earphone!
> Still trying to find an earphone that can go toe to toe on the soundstage, mids and detail with these. Under $50 that is.
> 
> They are not much appreciated here which makes me sad though.


 

 The Havi B3 Pro I and Fostex TE-02 are on a higher technical level, but those two are among the very few low budget IEMs that I found to be clearly overperforming for the price they sell for.
 Never got why the Carbo Tenore was that popular, personally I find that it is worth its money, but not really more.
  


 Quote: 





lurk650 said:


> E80 is Ok IMO. It's doesn't have an engaging sound. It's just, "there"


  

 Well, that's what they are supposed to sound like more or less. Moderately sounded but not to the extent to being unrealistic or overly "attention-grabbing". Compared to a very neutral in-ear, they are sounded and on the v-shaped side, but compared to a lot what's on the market they really don't have a strong sounding at all. Using the stock narrow-bore tips though as opposed to the stock wide bore ones, the sub-bass gains some quantity and the overall sound gets darker.


----------



## bjaardker

hifichris said:


>


----------



## HiFiChris

@jatergb
  
 The PL50 is a nice single-BA IEM at its price point. However, going for the E80, you will notice the latter to be more v-shaped (not meant negatively, but just sayin' that it's got somewhat more bass and an upper treble spike below 10 kHz).


----------



## audio123

Hidizs AP60 VS Shanling M1 VS Fiio X1 II
  
 Wonder which one will sound good but i trust the ap60 bc of the dac used


----------



## jatergb

roy_jones said:


> I'm going to look more closely at the E80 as per your comments.  I also tend to avoid buying anything that is being hyped and think the XE800 is a good example of my typical purchasing methodology.  When the XE800 came out, people were doing somersaults to pay over $50 and now they're available for less than $20.
> 
> I'm tempted right now to find something in the $100 range.


 
  
 Yes, I follow pretty much same methodology too owing to the $ conversion rate. . Even I have been on the hunt for an upgrade to my IEM 500 since I got it. However, most popular options here seem to be FOTM and just FOTM around that price except maybe Pai Audio model at around 130$. I'm targeting ER4SR now. Maybe in 3-4 months if all goes as planned. Also, want to get Havi B3 Pro for reference sometime when my wallet permits.
  


boblauer said:


> It's actually pretty close to end of life I believe. Not sure what Fiio's next X3 variant will be or when.


 
 After looking at the X1 V2, I can't wait to hear real-world reviews of that touch-wheel. I'm a sucker for navigating with wheel and It will remain as my fav option when touch-screens will obliterate whatever few models we have. If the X1 V2 turns out to be as good as the real wheel mechanism, I can't wait to see X3 V2 with same touch wheel implementation.
  


hifichris said:


> The Havi B3 Pro I and Fostex TE-02 are on a higher technical level, but those two are among the very few low budget IEMs that I found to be clearly overperforming for the price they sell for.
> Never got why the Carbo Tenore was that popular, personally I find that it is worth its money, but not really more.
> 
> Well, that's what they are supposed to sound like more or less. Moderately sounded but not to the extent to being unrealistic or overly "attention-grabbing". Compared to a very neutral in-ear, they are sounded and on the v-shaped side, but compared to a lot what's on the market they really don't have a strong sounding at all. Using the stock narrow-bore tips though as opposed to the stock wide bore ones, the sub-bass gains some quantity and the overall sound gets darker.


 
Just found this - http://www.frontendaudio.com/Fostex-TE-02-Headphones-p/9999-11640.htm. Not sure if anybody can vouch for this seller/shop but looks like a damn good deal. Looks like it is out of stock. You are right about moderately elevated bass. Its there when you look for it else, gets along with all other freqs. So, as of now, Havi - 1, E80 - 0. I had both of these on my radar but never came across a comparison.
  


hifichris said:


> @jatergb
> 
> The PL50 is a nice single-BA IEM at its price point. However, going for the E80, you will notice the latter to be more v-shaped (not meant negatively, but just sayin' that it's got somewhat more bass and an upper treble spike below 10 kHz).


 
 TBH, I don't recall the SQ and SS of the PL50 but i just loved the comfort and I used to forget I was wearing them. HF5 came close but I guess over the ear fit has it's own advantage in this regard. If I remember correctly, even cable was pretty soft and not microphonic.


----------



## jatergb

audio123 said:


> Hidizs AP60 VS Shanling M1 VS Fiio X1 II
> 
> Wonder which one will sound good but i trust the ap60 bc of the dac used


 
  
 M1 has me excited for the compact proportions and finish quality. But yea, comparo of the latest entrants is much-awaited. Not that, I'm gonna be able to spend that much anytime soon on a dap but hey excitement is the name of the game here! 
  
 DAPs are not as romantic i guess, esp considering your track record of taking one for the team.


----------



## audio123

jatergb said:


> M1 has me excited for the compact proportions and finish quality. But yea, comparo of the latest entrants is much-awaited. Not that, I'm gonna be able to spend that much anytime soon on a dap but hey excitement is the name of the game here!
> 
> DAPs are not as romantic i guess, esp considering your track record of taking one for the team.


 

 taking one for the team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 this is how the community rolls


----------



## pashhtk27

hifichris said:


> The Havi B3 Pro I and Fostex TE-02 are on a higher technical level, but those two are among the very few low budget IEMs that I found to be clearly overperforming for the price they sell for.
> Never got why the Carbo Tenore was that popular, personally I find that it is worth its money, but not really more.




Fostex is not available here in India sadly. I'll pick up Havi one day though.


----------



## audio123

pashhtk27 said:


> Fostex is not available here in India sadly. I'll pick up Havi one day though.


 

 u cant go wrong with havi.even until now, it is still one of the best under 100 iem!


----------



## Muskyhunter

IEM - KZ ZS3, KZ ZST, maybe Tennmak Pro? 
  
 btw, still loving the 4in1 just want to try a IEM.


----------



## Gestalt

lurk650 said:


> E80 is Ok IMO. It's doesn't have an engaging sound. It's just, "there"




The E80 have solid bass response and a wide soundstage if amped. They play very similar to the HAVI's (except less soundstage), and like the Havi, need an amp to be at their best, so not the most mobile choice.


----------



## jatergb

audio123 said:


> taking one for the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow man! I was just kidding. Hope someday, I can do that at whim. $ conversation rate to blame!


----------



## Gestalt

Also the E80 sounds like a slightly fuller single BA, but with no sibilance. The highs are just shy of sparkly because the warm tilt tuning keeps them from creeping into this territory. It's ability to dig up details is above average, but clarity is average, so you will hear the micro details, but they won't be forward. It's more background. It can dig up details in the mix, but will present them as just audible as opposed to very audible. Mids are smooth and present, but not edgy or dynamic. I'd describe the SM E80 mids as dry and present, while gaining it's bite from the highs. Bass is just barely above neutral, with INSANE speed and resolution, but lacking impact or sub bass slam.


----------



## Lurk650

gestalt said:


> The E80 have solid bass response and a wide soundstage if amped. They play very similar to the HAVI's (except less soundstage), and like the Havi, need an amp to be at their best, so not the most mobile choice.




Yeah I had them amped thru a FiiO E12 Line Out from my 4th Gen iPod Touch. They were good just didn't excite me. Pretty sure I used Auvio bc stock tips sucked. I gave them to my friend and he loved them, til they were snagged in his drawer and ripped the cable from the housing lol

Would be nice to hear from my X3ii and HA2 to see how they sound but no way to do it now.


----------



## boblauer

jatergb said:


> Yes, I follow pretty much same methodology too owing to the $ conversion rate. . Even I have been on the hunt for an upgrade to my IEM 500 since I got it. However, most popular options here seem to be FOTM and just FOTM around that price except maybe Pai Audio model at around 130$. I'm targeting ER4SR now. Maybe in 3-4 months if all goes as planned. Also, want to get Havi B3 Pro for reference sometime when my wallet permits.
> 
> After looking at the X1 V2, I can't wait to hear real-world reviews of that touch-wheel. I'm a sucker for navigating with wheel and It will remain as my fav option when touch-screens will obliterate whatever few models we have. If the X1 V2 turns out to be as good as the real wheel mechanism, I can't wait to see X3 V2 with same touch wheel implementation.
> 
> ...


 
 I had the first gen X1, screen died and have X3II currently. Many have panned the scroll wheel but I have 0 issues with it. It can be tedious if you have a large volume of music and us the by artist search but it's not that bad IMO. I have a 200gb card with only 16 gb free and 6290 songs and I regularly will pay an entire artist's collection, you can scroll backward and forward and it always starts at A. For instance I am playing all my Rush right now(5 albums) it took literally 20 seconds to scroll to Rush and press all songs.
 The tactile feel of the wheel is fine, it feels solid and positive clicks when used for volume or other selections. Touch screens do minimize some of the inconveniences of this manual input but I am very satisfied with both my Fiio players and their wheel input.


----------



## jatergb

boblauer said:


> I had the first gen X1, screen died and have X3II currently. Many have panned the scroll wheel but I have 0 issues with it. It can be tedious if you have a large volume of music and us the by artist search but it's not that bad IMO. I have a 200gb card with only 16 gb free and 6290 songs and I regularly will pay an entire artist's collection, you can scroll backward and forward and it always starts at A. For instance I am playing all my Rush right now(5 albums) it took literally 20 seconds to scroll to Rush and press all songs.
> The tactile feel of the wheel is fine, it feels solid and positive clicks when used for volume or other selections. Touch screens do minimize some of the inconveniences of this manual input but I am very satisfied with both my Fiio players and their wheel input.


 
 yes, I miss how easy it was with my Sansa fuze to keep scrolling through the long lists which have messy metadata. My biggest problem right now with X3 is that I give up on trying to find few songs which I really want to listen. Since then, I have started working on tagging my favorite albums but it could be ages before all the songs in my collection are properly tagged.


----------



## jatergb

gestalt said:


> Also the E80 sounds like a slightly fuller single BA, but with no sibilance. The highs are just shy of sparkly because the warm tilt tuning keeps them from creeping into this territory. It's ability to dig up details is above average, but clarity is average, so you will hear the micro details, but they won't be forward. It's more background. It can dig up details in the mix, but will present them as just audible as opposed to very audible. Mids are smooth and present, but not edgy or dynamic. I'd describe the SM E80 mids as dry and present, while gaining it's bite from the highs. Bass is just barely above neutral, with INSANE speed and resolution, but lacking impact or sub bass slam.


 
  
 That "insane speed" always makes me grin!  And yea I prefer bass quality over quantity but these days I'm spoilt. I need that slam too. Not sure if there is a decent IEM in this price range that can do both, slam and speed yet deliver a relatively neutral sound.


----------



## vapman

jatergb said:


> That "insane speed" always makes me grin!  And yea I prefer bass quality over quantity but these days I'm spoilt. I need that slam too. Not sure if there is a decent IEM in this price range that can do both, slam and speed yet deliver a relatively neutral sound.


 

 there are more neutral options but it's hard to go wrong with the kz zs3 for all these. sub bass is certaiinly there but it's more felt than heard.


----------



## jatergb

vapman said:


> there are more neutral options but it's hard to go wrong with the kz zs3 for all these. sub bass is certaiinly there but it's more felt than heard.


 
  
 I thought they looked awesome but with the recent Xe 800 and hyped-up 4 in 1, it was easy to ignore. Now, one more thing on wish-list, thanks to you vapman.


----------



## MuZo2

I wonder how many team leaders have audio shops.


----------



## Podster

starcraft2 said:


> Can you describe these two setups?


 

 Man does work ever get in the way!
  
 Starcraft and gosod, Lurk is correct in the first photo that is my Wokei-ized carbon look FiiO X3ii. Got it when FiiO offered it to original X3 buyers for $159.95. When I saw your question I was not sure if you wanted the difference in the two systems sound signature or just what items were in the rigs themselves.
  
 That first rig is the FiiO X3ii, Topping NX1 amp and Havi B3 Pro 1's. However I have found the Topping NX2 to be a cleaner sounding amp than the NX1 especially with the X3ii as shown here with the venerable SE215's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
  
 Second setup is my 30GB Ltd. Ed.U2 iPod Classic dressed in a Yo-Tank, FiiO LOD out to Martin's Hybrid Valve Amp driving a pair of the unmentionable DQSM D2002 cable out with a silver plated 8 core.


----------



## Talcyh

mebaali said:


> You shouldn't be worried. Since the tracking number of yours already seems to be working and your package is in all likelihood at its final stage of exiting the host nation. Mine may be a case of an exception, I guess (with stocks running out and the seller not willing to admit it for nearly 2 weeks, wasting my time).


Not worried. Ordered enough from AE and HCK to know that. Always a surprise when something turns up unannounced. Shame that one of the more reputable sellers gave you a bad service.


----------



## Sylmar

Got my VIVO XE800's today in an enveloppe with a big fat footprint on it so I feared the worst. Luckily it was undamaged and listening to them as I type this. I LOVE the openness of the sound and the details in the treble. Also no 'woolly' bass. Glad I bought those. Not fatiguing at all for my ears. Feels like I'll enjoy them for some time to come provided I can keep them whole. Bought a new pair as a backup.


----------



## Skullophile

My review of the NiceHCK 1 + 8 is up
  
 Here's a link to the thread which has the link to the review
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/820220/gleam-audio-nicehck-dz9-1-8-discussion-thread


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Man does work ever get in the way!
> 
> Starcraft and gosod, Lurk is correct in the first photo that is my Wokei-ized carbon look FiiO X3ii. Got it when FiiO offered it to original X3 buyers for $159.95. When I saw your question I was not sure if you wanted the difference in the two systems sound signature or just what items were in the rigs themselves.
> 
> ...


 
 Is he still making those Hybrid Tube amps? Might have to take the plunge for something different for a change.


----------



## roy_jones

jatergb said:


> I thought they looked awesome but with the recent Xe 800 and hyped-up 4 in 1, it was easy to ignore. Now, one more thing on wish-list, thanks to you vapman.


 
  
 I received the KZ ATE yesterday and with the same reduction in midbass via EQ that I apply to my UM3X, the ATE becomes the best IEM I have for Hip Hop and the closest to sounding like full sized headphones.  It's the biggest sounding IEM I've heard along with my dual dynamic TDK IE800.  The music it excels with is more enhanced by it's sound signature than any other IEM I have.


----------



## audio123

boblauer said:


> Is he still making those Hybrid Tube amps? Might have to take the plunge for something different for a change.


u can buy them at http://ims-nz.com/


----------



## Holypal

brian coffey said:


> Try http://www.mistertao.com/


 
  
 Never heard about this website before. Is it a good place to buy things? What's the usual delivery time?


----------



## Brian Coffey

It helps you shop from taobao.com in english.


----------



## lesp4ul

Hi, does anyone know where i can buy driver for somic v2? I emailed somic but never get an answer. Or is there any 40mm driver recommendations that has similar sounding that i can buy from aliexpress? Thanks.


----------



## audio123

lesp4ul said:


> Hi, does anyone know where i can buy driver for somic v2? I emailed somic but never get an answer. Or is there any 40mm driver recommendations that has similar sounding that i can buy from aliexpress? Thanks.


i dont think they will disclose the information for fear someone might DIY it


----------



## devouringone3

Phrodi POD-500 (20 dollars); I wanted something similar to my TDK MT-300 (http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/TDKMT300.pdf), to isolate myself from the outside world.
  

  
 [inline analog volume control]
  
 Is it good?
  
  
 (POD-300, 10 dollars, similar construction and 12.5 mm driver; larger would get uncomfortable)

  
 "I found POD-500 just scrolling through the massive eBay search "in ear headphone" with criterion and appearance inspired by the MT-300: all plastic and barebone (for lower weight), large driver, angled nozzle, L strain relieved 3.5 mm plug (stress point, first thing to fail) and wearable upside down for channeling cable behind ear. It is open-"back" from three filtered pin holes on the "front" baffle assembly (I couldn't get it to isolate AS MUCH though it provides more than enough).

 POD-500 sound just like a perfected MT-300, so I'll call it a success and stick to it; initial comfort issue (from large driver, making headphone barely contact my smaller ear) fixed by using smaller, deeper tips. Double-flanged silicone, which I am using, stay better put."


----------



## jatergb

roy_jones said:


> I received the KZ ATE yesterday and with the same reduction in midbass via EQ that I apply to my UM3X, the ATE becomes the best IEM I have for Hip Hop and the closest to sounding like full sized headphones.  It's the biggest sounding IEM I've heard along with my dual dynamic TDK IE800.  The music it excels with is more enhanced by it's sound signature than any other IEM I have.


 
  
 I did have my sight set on a pair of these, Zircons and E107s when I started reading this thread but soon found that these are excellent for their price range and I'm usually looking for a step-up. So, naturally, I ignored these. But I keep hearing so much about these, I'm tempted to get these but 2-3 purchases like these can deter me from having something like 4 in 1. So, I'm constantly trying to control the urge to not buy something which will definitely be of lower tier than my current best pair. However, for the past few months, I'm thinking of collecting reference pieces like ER4SR, HAVI, DN2002J etc. regardless of their refinement level, so that I can eventually understand and enjoy my music better. I will recommend these to a friend who loved my XE800. She had her first listening session with some serious gear (X3 + Xe800) yesterday and she didn't want to take them off and exclaimed that she was having a personal concert. I should probably ask her to try these if she doesn't want to spend 20$ for first purchase from AE.


----------



## Brian Coffey

+1


----------



## HiFiChris

My short and probably somewhat pic-heavy review of the Brainwavz Krudul Duo:​ 
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-krudul-duo-earphone-storage-management-system-hanger/reviews/16849​  ​   ​


----------



## 1clearhead

I'll be receiving my first hybrid from KZ with detachable 2-pin cables by next week.....The *KZ ZST*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Anticipation.....Can't wait!
  
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.LLfiZv&id=538357965661&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=6&sku_properties=5919063:6536025


----------



## Lurk650

1clearhead said:


> I'll be receiving my first hybrid from KZ with detachable 2-pin cables by next week.....The *KZ ZST*!  :etysmile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1clearhead said:


> I'll be receiving my first hybrid from KZ with detachable 2-pin cables by next week.....The *KZ ZST*!  :etysmile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4in1 battle?


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> 4in1 battle?


 
 Let's hope so. If it can go toe to toe with the 4in1 it means it's darn good.


----------



## burgunder

Am I the only one that finds the **** 4in1 too sibliant, try Video Games Lana Del Ray for instance I do think that they sound rather good with Led Zeppelin, but there seems to be some artificial detail from time to time. Unfortunately I don't have any foam tips that I can try. Perhaps the comply foams with wax gards might be an idea.


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> I'll be receiving my first hybrid from KZ with detachable 2-pin cables by next week.....The *KZ ZST*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 is it me or they look like tfz iems


----------



## MuZo2

Yeah they keep copying designs, KZ ZS3 was copy of stage driver series and now ZST seems a copy of TFZ iems.


----------



## anticute

lesp4ul said:


> Hi, does anyone know where i can buy driver for somic v2? I emailed somic but never get an answer. Or is there any 40mm driver recommendations that has similar sounding that i can buy from aliexpress? Thanks.


 

 Wouldn't it likely be almost cheaper to buy a new pair of V2's instead of sourcing drivers?


----------



## B9Scrambler

muzo2 said:


> Yeah they keep copying designs, KZ ZS3 was copy of stage driver series and now ZST seems a copy of TFZ iems.


 
  
 Not really anything new. They got their foot in the door ripping on Audio Technica stuff; DS, ANV, C56R, CM9, etc. Their copy of the SD series is pretty blatant, but thankfully not a 1:1 recreation. TFZ's earphones aren't the most original design. Heck, even Rhapsodio's Clipper uses the same housing as a ton of other products. I'm not defending KZ's "inspirational" designs, just making some observations. Its not uncommon for a housing to make the rounds, so to speak.


----------



## c0rp1

1clearhead said:


> I'll be receiving my first hybrid from KZ with detachable 2-pin cables by next week.....The *KZ ZST*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are these the only hybrids KZ has? I really enjoy the KZ ATE, now I ordered the **** 4in1, but will be pretty interesting how the new ZST competes with the Senfers.
  
 And one more question, does the site you linked have English version? I can see that they are like 20% cheaper than what's listed in aliexpress for example, but when I don't know any Chinese, it will be pretty hard to place an order there.
  
 Thanks !


----------



## anticute

c0rp1 said:


> Are these the only hybrids KZ has? I really enjoy the KZ ATE, now I ordered the **** 4in1, but will be pretty interesting how the new ZST competes with the Senfers.
> 
> And one more question, does the site you linked have English version? I can see that they are like 20% cheaper than what's listed in aliexpress for example, but when I don't know any Chinese, it will be pretty hard to place an order there.
> 
> Thanks !


 

 AFAIK, it's their first. It's going to be interesting to hear what people think about it


----------



## Muskyhunter

anticute said:


> AFAIK, it's their first. It's going to be interesting to hear what people think about it


will be ordering the ZST..but not sure if I should order the upgrade cable. Wish you could just buy the iem abs cable in one package. Lol


----------



## Saoshyant

I know the bigger named companies aren't quite what this thread aims for, but on initial listening, I'm really enjoying the Hifiman Edition S. Interesting "on-ear" that's around ear for me, and can be either open or closed by removing plates.


----------



## anticute

saoshyant said:


> I know the bigger named companies aren't quite what this thread aims for, but on initial listening, I'm really enjoying the Hifiman Edition S. Interesting "on-ear" that's around ear for me, and can be either open or closed by removing plates.


 

 HiFiMAN is a Chinese company, so big or small, I think their products definitely have a place in this thread.. 
  
 I'd love to hear more impressions when you've had some more time with them, the design is pretty intriguing..


----------



## audio123

JiangHai DT86 review is in progress


----------



## MuZo2

Are you under time pressure from JiangHai


----------



## romeyp

1clearhead said:


> I'll be receiving my first hybrid from KZ with detachable 2-pin cables by next week.....The *KZ ZST*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ​I also ordered these on AE last week. I'm currently waiting for an update on shipping. Still says its being processed.
 I ordered the 4in1 on the same order. Should be pretty interesting when they finally ship and arrive.


----------



## bhazard

So KZ released a hybrid finally? Niceeeeee


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> So KZ released a hybrid finally? Niceeeeee


 





 Yep. Just found out about it, and now have one on the way from HCK.
  
 I'll let ya know in about 15 days? or so.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> Are you under time pressure from JiangHai


 

 bought off penon audio lol.
 reason why i wanted to do the review because there are quite a number of people waiting for my impressions.
 i am just taking one for the team and contributing to the community.


----------



## teston

Nearly pull the trigger on **** 4in1 but I notice that a local seller has the philips fidelio s2 on sale for $40.
 Anyone tried the s2? Would it be the better buy?


----------



## smy1

teston said:


> Nearly pull the trigger on **** 4in1 but I notice that a local seller has the philips fidelio s2 on sale for $40.
> Anyone tried the s2? Would it be the better buy?




I have them and they are Netural, they sound little cleaner and more bass then the re400

Joker did a review in then on headphonelist


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> bought off penon audio lol.
> reason why i wanted to do the review because there are quite a number of people waiting for my impressions.
> i am just taking one for the team and contributing to the community.




It's not taking one for the team when mochill has one already and said it's very good lol


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> It's not taking one for the team when @mochill has one already and said it's very good lol


 

 but no comprehensive review?
 i will be comparing it to other 5 BA iems:
 vision ears 5
 campfire audio andromeda
 noble dulce bass etc
 cheers!


----------



## Ahmad313

lurk650 said:


> It's not taking one for the team when @mochill has one already and said it's very good lol



 

But mochill never write a proper review on them so i think it is not enough when he just said " it is very good ".


----------



## audio123

ahmad313 said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not taking one for the team when @mochill has one already and said it's very good lol
> ...


 

 wait for mine mate


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> wait for mine mate




Wow bro my here is 3am now, in SG around 1am not sleep yet, yeah I will wait your review as well


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> So KZ released a hybrid finally? Niceeeeee


 
 We've been wondering this for what, like 2 years?
  
 Glad to see KZ jump into uncharted waters with a hybrid. 
  
 Ordered mine last week. Did you guys also see the SPC two-pin upgrade cable? Got one of those too as well as the Plastic shockproof case. Total came to like thirty bucks.
  
 INSANE


----------



## HiFiChris

How many acoustic ways does the DT86 have anyway? Looking at the AliExpress pictures, it looks like two (4x lows, 1x mid-high). I'm not saying it's bad like that, but I am wondering if they put 5 drivers inside just to say "hey, it's a penta-BA IEM for little money" even though two drivers would have probably done it too, but the "specs" wouldn't look as interesting with "only" 2 drivers.

 Anyway, while I am a bit sceptic about the DT86, I bought the t.bone EP-7 few years ago as it was one of the very few multi-BA IEMs below €200 at that time and I was just curious about what it would sound like and if it was any good or not.
 As it turned out, on the pure technical side, it was pretty good and even slightly better than the SE425 (but really just minimally, they're overall pretty much identical on the technical level) and an OEM of another IEM that costs $300.
 While it is technically good, personally I wouldn't recommend it for music though, at least not with heavy EQ-ing, as it is a quite coloured and dark, warm in-ear with overly mellow mids.


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> We've been wondering this for what, like 2 years?
> 
> Glad to see KZ jump into uncharted waters with a hybrid.
> 
> ...


 
 will u be reviewing the mentor v2? cheers!


----------



## audio123

leasic x8


----------



## audio123

rggz said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the off-topic. I've just created a thread about a scam case involving an active user in this thread. Also, he is constantly announcing his earbuds around on this thread, so please, stay alert!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/820309/head-fi-member-vapman-scammer


 
  
  
 please be careful if transacting with the above headfi member


----------



## kimD

hifichris said:


> How many acoustic ways does the DT86 have anyway? Looking at the AliExpress pictures, it looks like two (*4x lows*, 1x mid-high). I'm not saying it's bad like that, but I am wondering if they put 5 drivers inside just to say "hey, it's a penta-BA IEM for little money" even though two drivers would have probably done it too, but the "specs" wouldn't look as interesting with "only" 2 drivers.
> 
> 
> Anyway, while I am a bit sceptic about the DT86, I bought the t.bone EP-7 few years ago as it was one of the very few multi-BA IEMs below €200 at that time and I was just curious about what it would sound like and if it was any good or not.
> ...




Hi bro how you define them put on 4 low?
Seem like very interesting of that bass quality wow.


----------



## HiFiChris

kimd said:


> Hi bro how you define them put on 4 low?


 

 Looks like this on the AE page:
  




  
  
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-End-Custom-Made-Hi-Fi-Earphone-DT86-5BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-Moving-Iron-Headset-In/526268_32719206657.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=63705


----------



## kimD

hifichris said:


> Looks like this on the AE page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!! Thanks a lot


----------



## tripside

burgunder said:


> Am I the only one that finds the **** 4in1 too sibliant, try Video Games Lana Del Ray for instance I do think that they sound rather good with Led Zeppelin, but there seems to be some artificial detail from time to time. Unfortunately I don't have any foam tips that I can try. Perhaps the comply foams with wax gards might be an idea.


 
 I have the same impressions of it. With foam tips the highs do tame a bit. But its still on the brighter side.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> but no comprehensive review?
> i will be comparing it to other 5 BA iems:
> vision ears 5
> campfire audio andromeda
> ...




Comparing a sub $100 iem to ones that cost $1K+. Rather pointless.


----------



## harry501501

Just got my HiSoundAudio (terrible name lol) Flamencos. Great little performer. the bass response is superb, deep and of a lovely texture, not loose, quite quick when required. Very slightly V shaped, but mids not recessed. A great amount of detail in the mids and non fatiguing but nicely clear highs, especially considering I got them for £15. One of the best bargains I've had recently, possibly even a step up from the Xiamoi Pistons I've had (3 & Hybrid). they fit a bit like Eyt's and Klipsh, deep and the isolation is THE best I've had in any IEM... even ones £100-200. you hear nothing of the outside world.
  
 These are the sound i was after from the more expensive HSA Wooduo 2s which had deep bass but bloated and thin mids and artificial highs. they were huge let down


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> Comparing a sub $100 iem to ones that cost $1K+. Rather pointless.




What if that $100 iem beats a 1k?????


----------



## MuZo2

hifichris said:


> Looks like this on the AE page:



I think its 2lows, 2mids, 1high


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> What if that $100 iem beats a 1k?????




I could see doing it if they end up being amazingly close or not far off but if it's a blow out for the higher priced then what's the point? He said he will compare certain IEMs that are well know top toer, and say they all beat the Gt86 by a good margin, it will be a bunch of writing that isn't really useful. 

Doing a comparison in the same price range or even better sound sig is what I look for personally. Take the TKH1 and Shozy Zero, similar price range and both woody IEMs. I don't have the Shozy but would love to know how it compares to the TKH1 which I have. Or, the new KZ ZST which is a hybrid for sub $25 which is the same price range as the popular **** 4in1 and are both hybrid, 1 BA and 1 DD.


----------



## Muskyhunter

I paid $25 for my 4in1 and $14.63 for the ZST. Will compare once i get the ZST.


----------



## mebaali

muskyhunter said:


> I paid $25 for my 4in1 and $14.63 for the ZST. Will compare once i get the ZST.


 
 Same here. Very eagerly looing forward to both.


----------



## boblauer

muskyhunter said:


> I paid $25 for my 4in1 and $14.63 for the ZST. Will compare once i get the ZST.


 
 Do you have a link for where you found the ZST for that price? I'll bite at that price even if I dislike and give it away.


----------



## mebaali

boblauer said:


> Do you have a link for where you found the ZST for that price? I'll bite at that price even if I dislike and give it away.


 
 Try AliEx mobile app (seller china diy headphone)


----------



## boblauer

mebaali said:


> Try AliEx mobile app (seller china diy headphone)


 
 Thanks I'll try and find that on the AE website, can't use phone to shop, work MDM prevents it.


----------



## mebaali

boblauer said:


> Thanks I'll try and find that on the AE website, can't use phone to shop, work MDM prevents it.


 
 Oh Ho!
  
 Aliex app u will get nearly 3.5 US$ discount on these whereas in desktop site it is priced at 18 US$ (from the same seller).
  
 Try ordering from Mobile app if possible


----------



## Muskyhunter

boblauer said:


> Do you have a link for where you found the ZST for that price? I'll bite at that price even if I dislike and give it away.


need to use the mobile app. Another seller has it at 14.xx too now.


----------



## c0rp1

muskyhunter said:


> I paid $25 for my 4in1 and $14.63 for the ZST. Will compare once i get the ZST.


 
 I guess $25 was for the ones without a cable correct?


----------



## Muskyhunter

c0rp1 said:


> I guess $25 was for the ones without a cable correct?



 


With black cable.....but i ordered 2 and the seller gave me a little price break.


----------



## mebaali

@c0rp1 - In my case, I have ordered **** 4in1 along with silver cable for 28 US$.


----------



## boblauer

Thanks @meebali and @muskyhunter. I can't use the mobile app, my phone needs to connect to my work network and they require running a MDM app that prohibits sites not corporate approved so it won't connect. I'll have to wait until it's on the regular web store so I can use my computer at home.


----------



## thopal

erenjay said:


> Ok bit of a weird question but are there any recent chinese iems on the smaller side? I'm looking for something to replace my philips she3590s (the cables are down to bare copper in some places) as my 'beater' iems.
> I have a pair of ttpod t1e's, which i bought a while ago and am happy with, but I can't sleep with them, and I feel a little self conscious wearing them in public tbh (I still do, but I'd prefer not having weird teeth looking things sticking out of my ears).
> 
> Alternatively. what are people's experiences sleeping with over ears like the KZ ATE?


 

 I replaced the Philips she3590 with LZ-Z03A. Needed a bit of time (or burn-in) to get used to the mids, but realized that's only because they are so much better and make you actually LISTEN. Small in size and fit in my small ear canals.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Surprised these aren't talked about more, or at all; Huawei AM175


----------



## anticute

thopal said:


> I replaced the Philips she3590 with LZ-Z03A. Needed a bit of time (or burn-in) to get used to the mids, but realized that's only because they are so much better and make you actually LISTEN. Small in size and fit in my small ear canals.


 
 Might want to read up on the z03a before buying them, they've had some very mixed reviews. I personally did not like them at all, one of the most disappointing IEMs I've bought, but YMMV.


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Might want to read up on the z03a before buying them, they've had some very mixed reviews. I personally did not like them at all, one of the most disappointing IEMs I've bought, but YMMV.




He has them already and enjoys them


----------



## ozkan

anticute said:


> Might want to read up on the z03a before buying them, they've had some very mixed reviews. I personally did not like them at all, one of the most disappointing IEMs I've bought, but YMMV.




Same here.


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> He has them already and enjoys them


 
 Yeah, the quote got a bit weird. My remark about the z03a was of course aimed at @erenjay, if that wasn't clear enough earlier.


----------



## ozkan

I can trade my LZ Z03A for **** 4in1. I used them only for a couple of hours.


----------



## stacksmasher

lurk650 said:


> Comparing a sub $100 iem to ones that cost $1K+. Rather pointless.


 
  
  
No I used to think the same thing but realized when you can source the parts, there is only about $90 worth of parts even in a $1000 IEM.  The difference now is that the Chinese have focused on this market and just like Rolex watches will reverse engineer the $1000 model or the $500 model and sell it for $100.  Its not rocket science when someone else does all the work!


----------



## ld100

stacksmasher said:


> No I used to think the same thing but realized when you can source the parts, there is only about $90 worth of parts even in a $1000 IEM.  The difference now is that the Chinese have focused on this market and just like Rolex watches will reverse engineer the $1000 model or the $500 model and sell it for $100.  Its not rocket science when someone else does all the work!


 
  
 So what Chinese IEMs can compete with 500$ IEMs in your opinion?


----------



## stacksmasher

ld100 said:


> So what Chinese IEMs can compete with 500$ IEMs in your opinion?


 
  
  
 I think allot of them are using this package right here:
  
 http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/GK-31732-000/423-1188-ND/4030114
  
 It is a triple driver with the crossover built in. All you have to do is put them in a shell and solder the leads and you have a killer set of IEM's!  
  
 What exactly is in a Shure SE535? I bet this is not far off!


----------



## ld100

stacksmasher said:


> I think allot of them are using this package right here:
> 
> http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/GK-31732-000/423-1188-ND/4030114
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can you be more specific? I am new new Chinese IEMs... Would be interested in a trying them out.


----------



## ozkan

stacksmasher said:


> I think allot of them are using this package right here:
> 
> http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/GK-31732-000/423-1188-ND/4030114
> 
> ...




SE535 doesn't worth even the quarter price if you ask me and assuming is plain wrong in this hobby as you have never heard it and you ignore the engineering and tuning which are the most important parts of how a good IEM should be. 

Even the drivers and housing are the same it doesn't mean that they will sound identical.


----------



## Saoshyant

ld100 said:


> So what Chinese IEMs can compete with 500$ IEMs in your opinion?


 
  
 You might want to take a look at http://www.head-fi.org/t/781399/audio-pai-audio as I seem to remember there being comparisions to the SE535.  I only have one of their dynamic IEMs, but it's actually really quite good for the price.  The reviews on their multi-BA IEMs all seem promising, so there's a chance they might suit your needs.


----------



## procmail

I'm wondering if the KZ ZSTs and the **** 4in1 take comply tips or perhaps the olives?
  
 Would like to order some tips to go with the new earphones.


----------



## audio123

ld100 said:


> So what Chinese IEMs can compete with 500$ IEMs in your opinion?


flc8s


----------



## twister6

OK, so who got DT86?


----------



## audio123

twister6 said:


> OK, so who got DT86?


me and mochill


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> me and mochill




Hehe


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Hehe


let u try it one day mate


----------



## twister6

audio123 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so who got DT86?
> ...


 
  
 So how does it sound?
  
 I haven't been "involved", but did follow a few heated discussions in the past about some other multi-BA and hybrid DIY iems where some people said it sounds good while others mentioned it was awful...  I got DT86 today and had them on burn in for 4hrs...  So far, the only good thing about them is... pretty cable.  I hate to say they sound really bad (something is seriously wrong with the mids tuning, like someone sucked the life out of them, very veiled, sound lo-fi, very narrow) because it could be another case of QC or something being stuck in the nozzle, etc.  So, I'm curious how do you find them?  I mean, they look beautiful, tiny shell completely filled with 5 drivers, metal narrow nozzle, nice mmcx socket, and beautiful braided cable (Penon sells it by itself for $35 which is a bargain for 8-braid cable).  But something is seriously wrong with a tuning of the mids in my review pair...  Really puzzled and confused...


----------



## audio123

twister6 said:


> So how does it sound?
> 
> I haven't been "involved", but did follow a few heated discussions in the past about some other multi-BA and hybrid DIY iems where some people said it sounds good while others mentioned it was awful...  I got DT86 today and had them on burn in for 4hrs...  So far, the only good thing about them is... pretty cable.  I hate to say they sound really bad (something is seriously wrong with the mids tuning, like someone sucked the life out of them, very veiled, sound lo-fi, very narrow) because it could be another case of QC or something being stuck in the nozzle, etc.  So, I'm curious how do you find them?  I mean, they look beautiful, tiny shell completely filled with 5 drivers, metal narrow nozzle, nice mmcx socket, and beautiful braided cable (Penon sells it by itself for $35 which is a bargain for 8-braid cable).  But something is seriously wrong with a tuning of the mids in my review pair...  Really puzzled and confused...


quite organic sounding to be fair with you  but I am letting it burn in. Only tested with Ibasso DX80.will provide another set of impressions next week


----------



## yangian

Listen to 4in1 for a while. I think I'll never buy single ba product. It's great for pop/vocal, but some insuperable weakness when listeing to symphony. 
But 4in1 is still a great phone. Very good for small work music.


----------



## mochill

twister6 said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > twister6 said:
> ...


I have around 20hrs of heavy duty burn in and they keep on opening up, a natural organic sound ba iem that is highly revealing of source material and source itself. If the music have soundstage that is big it'll show it☺


----------



## Townyj

Does anyone rock the Sendiy M2? The real ones from the Sendiy store... not those Easy M2s. Had a pair and they were horrible.


----------



## Saoshyant

Update for Hifiman RE-00 orders from Massdrop:
  

We’ve received the bulk order and our warehouse team is working hard to break everything down into the individual packages for shipment to each of you. Shipping of individual orders will begin tomorrow. We’ll monitor their progress closely and update the group once all packages are sent out.If you have any questions, please visit our Help Center (https://massdrop.com/helpcenter).


----------



## anticute

townyj said:


> Does anyone rock the Sendiy M2? The real ones from the Sendiy store... not those Easy M2s. Had a pair and they were horrible.


 

 Yup, they are pretty good for their price IMO. Haven't listened to them in a while, but if you want you can check my profile and I can do an A/B next week if you're interested. Different nozzles (I'm using modified KZ ED9 nozzles on mine atm) gives you some tuning options though, which makes them a bit harder to describe quickly


----------



## MuZo2

twister6 said:


> So how does it sound?
> 
> I hate to say they sound really bad (something is seriously wrong with the mids tuning, like someone sucked the life out of them, very veiled, sound lo-fi, very narrow) because it could be another case of QC or something being stuck in the nozzle, etc.


 
 Second hype train busted today after AK3+1


----------



## peter123

muzo2 said:


> Second hype train busted today after AK3+1




What happened to the 3+1?


----------



## FUYU

peter123 said:


> What happened to the 3+1?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/819482/ak-custom-hybrid-iem-discussion-impressions/75


----------



## Ewen

I'd like to see moderators doing something about "hypers", I don't like what I've been reading lately, many headfiers seem to overreact when getting a new toy and are posting overly positive feedback without taking their time, just to be the first to post about the brand new iem.
 If you want to do so, then indicate that these are early impressions and choose your vocabulary wisely, especially when dealing with expensive stuff.
  
 A little advice if you don't want to wait for others feedbacks, try to find specs for those multi BAs, most of the time you won't find any, that's not design protection, it's just to hide entry level drivers, questionable sourcing or simply 4 out of 5 BAs used just for bass and so on....
  
 PS: Hyping an iem using EQ without mentioning it, *come on!*


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> I'd like to see moderators doing something about "hypers", I don't like what I've been reading lately, many headfiers seem to overreact when getting a new toy and are posting overly positive feedback without taking their time, just to be the first to post about the brand new iem.
> If you want to do so, then indicate that these are early impressions and choose your vocabulary wisely, especially when dealing with expensive stuff.
> 
> A little advice if you don't want to wait for others feedbacks, try to find specs for those multi BAs, most of the time you won't find any, that's not design protection, it's just to hide entry level drivers, questionable sourcing or simply 4 out of 5 BAs used just for bass and so on....
> ...



Not to mention some pretty extreme eq


----------



## Townyj

anticute said:


> Yup, they are pretty good for their price IMO. Haven't listened to them in a while, but if you want you can check my profile and I can do an A/B next week if you're interested. Different nozzles (I'm using modified KZ ED9 nozzles on mine atm) gives you some tuning options though, which makes them a bit harder to describe quickly






anticute said:


> Yup, they are pretty good for their price IMO. Haven't listened to them in a while, but if you want you can check my profile and I can do an A/B next week if you're interested. Different nozzles (I'm using modified KZ ED9 nozzles on mine atm) gives you some tuning options though, which makes them a bit harder to describe quickly




How would you rate them against your LZ03A and Havi B3?


----------



## ustinj

LOL best option for me now is to stay away from chifi threads ... this is undoubtedly one of the biggest hyped places on head-fi imo, especially with my impulsive buying. That's a few hundred down for the AK3+1! 
  
 I'll just wait for celeste and live happily ever after, if i ever recover from this one


----------



## anticute

townyj said:


> How would you rate them against your LZ03A and Havi B3?


 
 Not at home atm, and will be away the whole weekend, but I can do an A/B when I get home. z03a is pretty bad IMO, and Havi is very different sound sig, M2 is a lot bassier, Havi is more refined and with better soundstage etc. I'll give you a more detailed comparison when I can A/B them, though.


----------



## Townyj

anticute said:


> Not at home atm, and will be away the whole weekend, but I can do an A/B when I get home. z03a is pretty bad IMO, and Havi is very different sound sig, M2 is a lot bassier, Havi is more refined and with better soundstage etc. I'll give you a more detailed comparison when I can A/B them, though.




Cheers  i was hoping they might be on par with GR07s. Just a bit more airy and deeper low end.


----------



## reluctant_engineer

Bought the YHC S600 thanks to B9Scrambler's review. Just got these delivered, and I must say I'm quite impressed! Exceptional soundstage, deep bass, warm mids and smooth treble with just the right amount of sparkle. As for negatives, I detect minor distortion in bass while listening to really bass heavy tracks and fit is a bit finicky due to that huge housing. Other than that these are of excellent value.


----------



## vapman

Nobody else here owns the Seahf IEMs, huh?
 Mine are supposed to be here Monday...
 Anyone else bought them from HCK?


----------



## B9Scrambler

sujan said:


> Bought the YHC S600 thanks to B9Scrambler's review. Just got these delivered, and I must say I'm quite impressed! Exceptional soundstage, deep bass, warm mids and smooth treble with just the right amount of sparkle. As for negatives, I detect minor distortion in bass while listening to really bass heavy tracks and fit is a bit finicky due to that huge housing. Other than that these are of excellent value.


 
  
 Glad you're liking them! Their bass is a bit loose and while I don't run into distortion at the volumes I listen (i.e. really low), I could see that becoming an issue as you up the volume dial. Still, they're quite fun  Did you stick with the stock tips or have you played around with different options?


----------



## anticute

Nevermind


----------



## VinceHill24

twister6 said:


> So how does it sound?
> 
> I haven't been "involved", but did follow a few heated discussions in the past about some other multi-BA and hybrid DIY iems where some people said it sounds good while others mentioned it was awful...  I got DT86 today and had them on burn in for 4hrs...  So far, the only good thing about them is... pretty cable.  I hate to say they sound really bad (something is seriously wrong with the mids tuning, like someone sucked the life out of them, very veiled, sound lo-fi, very narrow) because it could be another case of QC or something being stuck in the nozzle, etc.  So, I'm curious how do you find them?  I mean, they look beautiful, tiny shell completely filled with 5 drivers, metal narrow nozzle, nice mmcx socket, and beautiful braided cable (Penon sells it by itself for $35 which is a bargain for 8-braid cable).  But something is seriously wrong with a tuning of the mids in my review pair...  Really puzzled and confused...


 From the way you describe how awful it sound, it just reminds me of a DIY 5BA i bought off Taobao recently. These DIY have serious QC issues and which is why i will never risk my hard-earned money anymore on those unheard DIY. Return is gonna be another one big complicated problems too as they just gonna ask you to keep burning in and see but of course we know what we hear, i hear no potential at all that how burning in gonna change the sound. Upon unable to get refund from seller, I ended up dissecting my pair to confirm are there really 5 BAs inside and they have indeed so it must've been a very bad crossover design or very serious QC issues when they solder those components together. Hope you can get yours sorted out and get a refund at least.


----------



## vapman

@anticute the Seahf earbuds are great but Seahf has one IEM on the market! A few mentions of it in tis thread since late 2015 but no reviews.
 I will surely post my impressions soon as i get my hands on it Monday.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/32530502110.html


----------



## anticute

vapman said:


> @anticute the Seahf earbuds are great but Seahf has one IEM on the market! A few mentions of it in tis thread since late 2015 but no reviews.
> I will surely post my impressions soon as i get my hands on it Monday.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/32530502110.html


 
 Yeah, sorry about that, edited it since I realized I had misread and not noticed it said "IEM" and not "earbud". Apparently I wasn't fast enough


----------



## vapman

anticute said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, edited it since I realized I had misread and not noticed it said "IEM" and not "earbud". Apparently I wasn't fast enough


 

 No worries bro, haha. I didn't notice your post until after I had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Either way I'll have some pictures and impressions of it in a couple days, surprised it has 87 orders but no review on HeadFi!


----------



## twister6

vincehill24 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > So how does it sound?
> ...


 
  
 I didn't buy these.  As a reviewer, typically companies or vendors send me their products for testing and evaluation.  My last 4-5 reviews covered flagship brand name iems/ciems in price range of $1k-$2k, so I thought it could be fun to try something for $180.  I do agree, this could be an artifact of a bad QC.  My intent of posting this impression was not to bring down the product or others who bought or reviewing DT86, but rather to compare notes, to see if there is some discrepancy.  As I mentioned above, I have seen some heated discussions about DIY iems where people hear complete opposite signature/tonality, and I'm afraid this could one of these cases 
  
 Regarding dealing with shady aliexpress or taobao sellers, that is a reason why I ONLY recommend dealing with Penon Audio.  They are actually the one who sent me DT86 for testing.  I've been dealing with these guys for the last 3 years, and it's always a pleasure.


----------



## audio123

twister6 said:


> I didn't buy these.  As a reviewer, typically companies or vendors send me their products for testing and evaluation.  My last 4-5 reviews covered flagship brand name iems/ciems in price range of $1k-$2k, so I thought it could be fun to try something for $180.  I do agree, this could be an artifact of a bad QC.  My intent of posting this impression was not to bring down the product or others who bought or reviewing DT86, but rather to compare notes, to see if there is some discrepancy.  As I mentioned above, I have seen some heated discussions about DIY iems where people hear complete opposite signature/tonality, and I'm afraid this could one of these cases
> 
> Regarding dealing with shady aliexpress or taobao sellers, that is a reason why I ONLY recommend dealing with Penon Audio.  They are actually the one who sent me DT86 for testing.  I've been dealing with these guys for the last 3 years, and it's always a pleasure.


i believe too alex. I will burn in them more and pair with other sources before doing a review


----------



## Brooko

Someone should get the DT86 to someone who has a reasonable measuring kit.  Measurements won't tell you everything - but the'll soon tell you if the freq response is bad, and if someone's hyping them undeservedly.
  


ewen said:


> I'd like to see moderators doing something about "hypers", I don't like what I've been reading lately, many headfiers seem to overreact when getting a new toy and are posting overly positive feedback without taking their time, just to be the first to post about the brand new iem.


 
  
 Unfortunately there isn't a lot we can do.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion.  What I'd like to see is more measurements to balance out the hype.  You can't run away from a frequency response graph if someone is hyping the heck out of something. And I'd also like more people to call to task anyone caught hyping gear.  The problem at the moment is that there has been an explosion of manufacturers pushing earphones. They're finding more and more people who will write a positive review - basically to get a start. What these new writers don't know is that by doing it they'll also build a reputation (and not a good one) - and that sticks.  Better to be honest - and write a realistic review piece. To me, integrity (and my own rep) is worth way more than a free sample (regardless of price).


----------



## audio123

brooko said:


> Someone should get the DT86 to someone who has a reasonable measuring kit.  Measurements won't tell you everything - but the'll soon tell you if the freq response is bad, and if someone's hyping them undeservedly.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't a lot we can do.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion.  What I'd like to see is more measurements to balance out the hype.  You can't run away from a frequency response graph if someone is hyping the heck out of something. And I'd also like more people to call to task anyone caught hyping gear.  The problem at the moment is that there has been an explosion of manufacturers pushing earphones. They're finding more and more people who will write a positive review - basically to get a start. What these new writers don't know is that by doing it they'll also build a reputation (and not a good one) - and that sticks.  Better to be honest - and write a realistic review piece. To me, integrity (and my own rep) is worth way more than a free sample (regardless of price).


 

 agreed. i bought the lz a2s because of good reviews only to be disappointed!
 i will use the dt86 for a few weeks b4 making a final conclusion.
 so far i will say it is sensitive with different dap pairings.


----------



## reluctant_engineer

b9scrambler said:


> Glad you're liking them! Their bass is a bit loose and while I don't run into distortion at the volumes I listen (i.e. really low), I could see that becoming an issue as you up the volume dial. Still, they're quite fun  Did you stick with the stock tips or have you played around with different options?




Surprisingly, the stock ones provided decent comfort and fit for me. Although I will start tip rolling eventually, to see how it affects the sound.


----------



## MuZo2

twister6 said:


> I didn't buy these.  As a reviewer, typically companies or vendors send me their products for testing and evaluation. Regarding dealing with shady aliexpress or taobao sellers, that is a reason why I ONLY recommend dealing with *Penon Audio.  They are actually the one who sent me DT86 for testing.*  I've been dealing with these guys for the last 3 years, and it's always a pleasure.


 
  


audio123 said:


> *bought off penon audio* lol.
> reason why i wanted to do the review because there are quite a number of people waiting for my impressions.
> i am just taking one for the team and contributing to the community.


 
  
 @audio123 is yours also a review unit ?


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> @audio123 is yours also a review unit ?


 
 nope. i have never received a review unit b4 lol
 out of my my cayin n5, it sounds like what alex mentioned while from my qp1r it sounds more balanced imo.
 it is no match to my fidue sirius.


----------



## B9Scrambler

sujan said:


> Surprisingly, the stock ones provided decent comfort and fit for me. Although I will start tip rolling eventually, to see how it affects the sound.


 
  
 Cool! I liked the stock tips too. Haven't bothered trying anything else. Ootb works perfectly for me


----------



## audio123

The DT86 needs tons of power to reach its full potential. The above rig (Questyle QP1R + CrystalConnect Piccolo Diamond + Cayin C5) as compared to using N5 to drive the DT86 is night and day.
With the N5 alone, the sound is veiled. However, with a better source and amping, it brings out the goodness of DT86.


----------



## twister6

My testing was done with PAW Gold and Opus#2, both of which are quite powerful. I will continue over the weekend, try it with different amps, and will capture FR. At the current moment what I'm hearing from the pair I received is pretty bad.


----------



## audio123

twister6 said:


> My testing was done with PAW Gold and Opus#2, both of which are quite powerful. I will continue over the weekend, try it with different amps, and will capture FR. At the current moment what I'm hearing from the pair I received is pretty bad.


 
 with my n5, it sounds pretty bad. i feel the same as you.
 i will try it over the weekend too mixing with different gears,


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> with my n5, it sounds pretty bad. i feel the same as you.
> i will try it over the weekend too mixing with different gears,




What does you guys meant pretty bad with DT86?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> What does you guys meant pretty bad with DT86?


 

 it sounds veiled however with better sources, the sound improves slightly


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> it sounds veiled however with better sources, the sound improves slightly




I see did you try with iPhone 7 yet?


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> I see did you try with iPhone 7 yet?


 

 nope but after some critical listening, i dont recommend it unless one has many gears to work around the iem.


----------



## B9Scrambler




----------



## ForceMajeure

b9scrambler said:


>


 
 Not quite sure what you meant but I might have a feeling..., why not right


----------



## anticute

forcemajeure said:


> Not quite sure what you meant but I might have a feeling..., why not right


 

 Looks like a flip-flop to me


----------



## MuZo2

What is impedance of DT86?


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> What is impedance of DT86?


 
 18Ω but dont bother with it if u dont have many sources/amps to play around it


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> agreed. i bought the lz a2s because of good reviews only to be disappointed!
> i will use the dt86 for a few weeks b4 making a final conclusion.
> so far i will say it is sensitive with different dap pairings.




Well, you've made no secret about blaming me for putting up a good review for the A2S (that's a $50-70 iem) and I've got a lot of feedback from people agreeing with my findings. I find it interesting that you're now in my position yourself about a $180 iem. I also recall you changing your mind about the A2S after listening more to them and trying out different tips. I'm not saying that you are wrong in your findings (as opposed to what you told me), it just goes to show that nothing is for everyone and that we all hear things differently. 

Enjoy your DT86's.


----------



## Wokei

audio123 said:


> im not even sure why i gave it a good rating before. probably due to peer hype lol.
> in my future reviews i will use the iem for at least 3 months before reviewing or after hype dies down.



 


3 months before revewing -statement made by you by your Shozy Zero decacle


----------



## Wokei

audio123 said:


> i will rush my review for the dt86 as soon as i get the iem so that you guys can make an informed decision. cheers!
> 
> 
> have already lineup some interesting dap/amp pairings and iem comparison like the andromeda.
> ...


----------



## Wokei

audio123 said:


> thanks chris! You guys have to bear a few weeks b4 the rollout of a full review


----------



## B9Scrambler

b9scrambler said:


>


 
  
 Nice shoe!
  
 Thanks B9. Looks comfortable.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> Well, you've made no secret about blaming me for putting up a good review for the A2S (that's a $50-70 iem) and I've got a lot of feedback from people agreeing with my findings. I find it interesting that you're now in my position yourself about a $180 iem. I also recall you changing your mind about the A2S after listening more to them and trying out different tips. I'm not saying that you are wrong in your findings (as opposed to what you told me), it just goes to show that nothing is for everyone and that we all hear things differently.
> 
> Enjoy your DT86's.


 

 sound is too subjective. a simple tweak in a setup can make the sound change hence another opinion formed. right now im trying the dt86 with an ipod touch and prefer it over pairings with daps. its hard to consolidate to be honest with so many pairings available. for that I apologize to you for being harsh on your review for the lz a2s.


----------



## mebaali

There are way too many hypemasters herein headfi, these days (especially in threads like these). While I will never be able to afford/buy most of these high value hyped up products, feel pity on those over enthusiastic headfiers who've fallen victim for such hype trains. A friendly advice to my fellow headfi brethren, be very careful in whom (or whose words) to trust here.


----------



## Wokei

kimd said:


> Due the sounds easily get bored, if you own one and used forever, yes.
> 
> Cause you can't get compared to others.
> 
> ...



 
 


wokei said:


> from yr web page on TFZ S1 ( copy n paste )
> 
> THE ACTUAL S1 LOOKS1 has a great soundstage,
> Very smooth Mids, quite close to BA driver.
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

mebaali said:


> There are way too many hypemasters herein headfi, these days (especially in threads like these). While I will never be able to afford/buy most of these high value hyped up products, feel pity on those over enthusiastic headfiers who've fallen victim for such hype trains. A friendly advice to my fellow headfi brethren, be very careful in whom (or whose words) to trust here.


 
  
 I like the saying I heard from another member once.
  
 Instead of hypemasters (which is quite good) I heard the word "cheerleaders" used once or twice.
  
 Cheerleading for a product or company.
  

  
 Makes me giggle that one.


----------



## MuZo2

mebaali said:


>


----------



## Ewen

brooko said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a lot we can do.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion.  What I'd like to see is more measurements to balance out the hype.  You can't run away from a frequency response graph if someone is hyping the heck out of something. And I'd also like more people to call to task anyone caught hyping gear.  The problem at the moment is that there has been an explosion of manufacturers pushing earphones. They're finding more and more people who will write a positive review - basically to get a start. What these new writers don't know is that by doing it they'll also build a reputation (and not a good one) - and that sticks.  Better to be honest - and write a realistic review piece. To me, integrity (and my own rep) is worth way more than a free sample (regardless of price).


 
 I remember the QT5 which was supposedly the 8th wonder in iem, a simple look at the FR should disqualify any reviewer giving a positive feedback, there is a limit to "opinion".
 Any user caught by the patrol hyping a product when the later consensus is mainly negative should at least get a warning from the moderation and eventually a temporary ban if that's not enough.
 New headfiers or lurkers can not rely on blind luck based on which reviewer they decided to trust, maybe new banners for some members:
 "Hyping King"
 "Mythomania Maxima"
 ....





 
  
 PS: I've just checked one QT5 listing on AE and it's getting a 4.9 rating with 56 votes and 77 orders!


----------



## mebaali

h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are right, "Cheerleader(s)" indeed, is a better term. There are few members (I don't want to name them, regular readers of these threads should have an idea) over the last year or so, doing it more frequently/blatantly that it looks so obvious. Hopefully, these recent flop shows (of both high priced and midpriced products) will make those gullible headfiers more vigilant in their future buying decisions.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some brand "cheerleaders" can still be somewhat objective. I think it's pretty clear I'm a huge fan of KZ. That said won't hype up or lie about *what I think are *crap KZs like the HDS2/3 or those that I love but are good but flawed, like the ED4 and Z1. Brand cheerleaders that love each and every earphone that comes out of the brand, and list next to no negatives, are the ones to watch out for imo.


----------



## mebaali

muzo2 said:


>


 
 Couldn't agree more. Another right term.


----------



## audio123

mebaali said:


> You are right, "Cheerleader(s)" indeed, is a better term. There are few members (I don't want to name them, regular readers of these threads should have an idea) over the last year or so, doing it more frequently/blatantly that it looks so obvious. Hopefully, these recent flop shows (of both high priced and midpriced products) will make those gullible headfiers more vigilant in their future buying decisions.


 

 best is to buy TOTL iems and you are safe.
 Empire Ears Zeus R, Campfire Audio Andromeda, HUM Pristine, Vision Ears 6, Noble Katana etc.


----------



## MuZo2

b9scrambler said:


> Some brand "cheerleaders" can still be somewhat objective. I think it's pretty clear I'm a huge fan of KZ. That said won't hype up or lie about crap KZs like the HDS2/3 or those that I love but are good but flawed, like the ED4 and Z1. Brand cheerleaders that love each and every earphone that comes out of the brand, and list next to no negatives, are the ones to watch out for imo.


 

 The thing is they don't even have brand loyalty. *Some *of them hype a item because they receive it for free.


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> The thing is they don't even have brand loyalty. *Some *of them hype a item because they receive it for free.


 

 i bought my gears fyi with my own cash


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> best is to buy TOTL iems and you are safe.
> Empire Ears Zeus R, Campfire Audio Andromeda, HUM Pristine, Vision Ears 6, Noble Katana etc.


 

 Not everyone has means to do it. So when people compare iems to TOTL iems they will fall for cheap iems.


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> i bought my gears fyi with my own cash


 

 I haven't said anything about you or anyone. Speaking in general terms.


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> Not everyone has means to do it. So when people compare iems to TOTL iems they will fall for cheap iems.


 
 this is why save up and buy a TOTL iem instead of having many pairs of budget iems.
 this hobby will come to an end partially but then, i am still curious on the budget and mid tier iems even tho i have some TOTL iems, hence buy them occasionally lol


----------



## ClintonL

Looking for an IEM around $100. Is any option here better than the zero audio tenores?


----------



## audio123

clintonl said:


> Looking for an IEM around $100. Is any option here better than the zero audio tenores?


 

 the legendary havi b3 pro 1 which is hyped and actually live up to its hype lol


----------



## ozkan

audio123 said:


> this is why save up and buy a TOTL iem instead of having many pairs of budget iems.
> this hobby will come to an end partially but then, i am still curious on the budget and mid tier iems even tho i have some TOTL iems, hence buy them occasionally lol




I see no point in trying cheap stuff if you have some expensive ones from bigger and well known brands. I bought so many cheap IEMs this year and none has been able to satisfy my expectations. That's why I'm staying away from latest hypes and waiting to read some reviews from trusted head-fiers which their tastes are similar to mine. For ex. **** 4in1 is the latest hype here but noone has written any review yet.


----------



## audio123

ozkan said:


> I see no point in trying cheap stuff if you have some expensive ones from bigger and well known brands. I bought so many cheap IEMs this year and none has been able to satisfy my expectations. That's why I'm staying away from latest hypes and waiting to read some reviews from trusted head-fiers which their tastes are similar to mine. For ex. **** 4in1 is the latest hype here but noone has written any review yet.


 
 u made a point though but even tho i have some really good iems, i still use back my havi b3 pro 1 as that iem helps me to have a good reference point. does that mean u r eyeing for a totl now?


----------



## Wokei

> ​​


 


clintonl said:


> Looking for an IEM around $100. Is any option here better than the zero audio tenores?


 
  
  


audio123 said:


> best is to buy TOTL iems and you are safe.
> Empire Ears Zeus R, Campfire Audio Andromeda, HUM Pristine, Vision Ears 6, Noble Katana etc.


 
  
  


audio123 said:


> the legendary havi b3 pro 1 which is hyped and actually live up to its hype lol


 
  
 But still nothing beat Empire ......Katana ....so follow the cheerleader ....buy TOTL ( deliberate pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
@ClintonL....seriuosly ....Have not heard those TOTL ,,,,cuz if I have heard or own one of those Empire  ..me would be out in the street rocking one of those TOTL in me ears with a Fiio M3 and begging for food while pleasuring my auditory senses ...so if you are here for suggestions ...best state your sound signature preference ....what IEM you have used and like what about them .....music genre ...whether you are sensitive to high treble or bass ...dont go buying an Empire ....it's dangerous here for your wallet if you just buy blindly ....cheers


----------



## mebaali

wokei said:


> But still nothing beat Empire ......Katana ....so follow the cheerleader ....buy TOTL ( deliberate pun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This (bolded parts) made me chuckle so hard. Great one, Massa Wokei!


----------



## audio123

wokei said:


> But still nothing beat Empire ......Katana ....so follow the cheerleader ....buy TOTL ( deliberate pun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 have to say you can buy blindly from the empire ears lineup. all sounds good lol. but it will damage your wallet.


----------



## Wokei

audio123 said:


> have to say you can buy blindly from the empire ears lineup. all sounds good lol. but it will damage your wallet.









Sorry guys ...can't take all this BS ! Audio123....Me is done with your BS !


----------



## audio123

wokei said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > have to say you can buy blindly from the empire ears lineup. all sounds good lol. but it will damage your wallet.
> ...


 

 u seem to be doubting the established empire ears lineup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 the zeus r will redefine sound to u.


----------



## mochill

Why is everyone fighting over iems, it all depends of preferences and sources and quality. I really like the dt86 but I haven't said that it'll own my Sirius ☺


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> u seem to be doubting the established empire ears lineup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Technical qualities might be one thing, but personal (esp. tonal) preferences are another.


----------



## ClintonL

wokei said:


> But still nothing beat Empire ......Katana ....so follow the cheerleader ....buy TOTL ( deliberate pun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey i've used yamaha eph100/xiaomi piston 2.1's/brainwavz b2. I prefer a clean/balanced sound signature. Not sensitive to anything and i'll mostly be listening to trance and vocal trance.Have noted the havi's thanks.
  
 Cheers


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> Technical qualities might be one thing, but personal (esp. tonal) preferences are another.


 

 agree definitely but resolution is important


----------



## slowpickr

audio123 said:


> this is why save up and buy a TOTL iem instead of having many pairs of budget iems.
> this hobby will come to an end partially but then, i am still curious on the budget and mid tier iems even tho i have some TOTL iems, hence buy them occasionally lol


 
 This philosophy doesn't make much sense to me bro.  Kind of like wanting to try Fords or Toyotas when you already have a Ferrari in your garage.  JMHO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> the legendary havi b3 pro 1 which is hyped and actually live up to its hype lol


 





 Be forewarned, the Havi although VERY good, are insanely hard to drive, which is why they didn't survive my cut.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Car analogies just don't work on head-fi. People keep trying, and it never really pans out.


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> Be forewarned, the Havi although VERY good, are insanely hard to drive, which is why they didn't survive my cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 very true but with a DAP, its good.


saoshyant said:


> Car analogies just don't work on head-fi. People keep trying, and it never really pans out.


 
 true that its never ending


----------



## ozkan

I still miss my Superfi 5. It was a great sounding balance armature IEM. I wonder if **** 4in1 sounds similar or comes close in sound signature.


----------



## slowpickr

saoshyant said:


> Car analogies just don't work on head-fi. People keep trying, and it never really pans out.


 
 Ok, No... More... Car analogies.


----------



## audio123

ozkan said:


> I still miss my Superfi 5. It was a great sounding balance armature IEM. I wonder if **** 4in1 sounds similar or comes close in sound signature.


 
 https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Ears-Pro-White-Discontinued/dp/B0009Q4PH4
 this?


----------



## Ira Delphic

ozkan said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > this is why save up and buy a TOTL iem instead of having many pairs of budget iems.
> ...


 
  
 There is a place for cheap stuff. Many of us don't need to listen to TOTL all of the time. Having a disposable IEM is a nice thing. During the winter I have a spare in every jacket - just in case.  Also, for certain kinds of music - some of the music that I love and is poorly recorded - a cheap KZ is fine! Take the KZ HDS1 for example. Tiny and really -- very decent sound for some of the stuff I listen to, and very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Wokei

clintonl said:


> Hey i've used yamaha eph100/xiaomi piston 2.1's/brainwavz b2. I prefer a clean/balanced sound signature. Not sensitive to anything and i'll mostly be listening to trance and vocal trance.Have noted the havi's thanks.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Maybe you should try LG Quadbeat 3 tuned by AKG ...have been using them for 3 weeks ( loaner from friend) ....check out the thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/764618/lg-quadbeat-3-impressions-thread/315 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Read the thread and decide for yourself ....reviews are helpful and dont blame others when the review are not up to your expectations ......cheerleaders are aplenty here with ....but for me ...my purchase of any audio gears are my responsiblity and my own judgement ....unike someone who own TOTL gears but blame review made by one established member of Chinese thread for sub USD100 IEM..enuf said
  
 BTW LQ QD3 tuned by AKG is below USD 40 iirc ...and if you have good powered DAP or decent amp like Topping NX1 ( another cheapo good amp) then maybe you can take a serious look at Havi B3 Pro 1 ( below USD100 for B3 + NX1)


----------



## audio123

ira delphic said:


> There is a place for cheap stuff. *Many of us don't need to listen to TOTL all of the time*. Having a disposable IEM is a nice thing. During the winter I have a spare in every jacket - just in case.  Also, for certain kinds of music - some of the music that I love and is poorly recorded - a cheap KZ is fine! Take the KZ HDS1 for example. Tiny and really -- very decent sound for some of the stuff I listen to, and very comfortable to wear.


 
 very true unless u r really very particular!


----------



## loomisjohnson

b9scrambler said:


> Some brand "cheerleaders" can still be somewhat objective. I think it's pretty clear I'm a huge fan of KZ. That said won't hype up or lie about crap KZs like the HDS2/3 or those that I love but are good but flawed, like the ED4 and Z1. Brand cheerleaders that love each and every earphone that comes out of the brand, and list next to no negatives, are the ones to watch out for imo.


fwiw,i like the hds3---for pure fun it outstrips alot of the much-hyped $$$$ stuff on this thread


----------



## peter123

hifichris said:


> Technical qualities might be one thing, but personal (esp. tonal) preferences are another.




+100, people should really have realized that from the last 10 pages or so but I'd guess not........


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> fwiw,i like the hds3---for pure fun it outstrips alot of the much-hyped $$$$ stuff on this thread


 
  
 Edited that comment to make it more personal and less factual. But yeah,the HDS3 isn't a terrible earphone, I just think it's bad for a KZ. It lacks the detail and clarity of many of their other earphones that can be found at the same price with a similar signature. I like the fit, and build esp., but the sound was disappointing coming from the HDS1 which I thought was pretty good. But like everything, it all comes down to personal preferences. I'm not going to knock someone for liking an earphone I don't. Heck, I really like a number of earphones that others think are garbage, haha.


----------



## danikus

Hello! Can somebody reccomend me a good, clear sounding (as little bass as possible) over ear closed back over ear headphones. Even something unbranded will do. My budget is only $30  I know itš very little, but on ebay you can buy Bluedio headphones for $23. Everybody praises those, but only problem is that they have too much bass for me. Thanks!


----------



## scizzro

Relaxing, spending my first moments together with the **** 4-in-1. Feeding them with Tidal HI-FI->NFB-28(Sabre ES9018). My very first thought: ...I waited 3 weeks for this? I'm hearing a cold, semi-shrill signature with just about every song. The mids, including vocals, sound scooped out, forced to stand in the back of the arena. I'm not a believer in physical "burn-in," but I do believe in psychological burn-in. I'm hoping with time these will sound more pleasant to me. But for now, even the KZ-ED9 sounds better to me.


----------



## ozkan

audio123 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Ears-Pro-White-Discontinued/dp/B0009Q4PH4
> this?




Nope, this one actually. 

https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Ears-Isolating-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B001CW13UQ


----------



## ozkan

danikus said:


> Hello! Can somebody reccomend me a good, clear sounding (as little bass as possible) over ear closed back over ear headphones. Even something unbranded will do. My budget is only $30  I know itš very little, but on ebay you can buy Bluedio headphones for $23. Everybody praises those, but only problem is that they have too much bass for me. Thanks!




My brother has this and it sounds very good for the price. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GBATPIG/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8

If you are ok with the on ear design, JVC HAS160 is fantastic and not bassy. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004JRYLG4/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474054308&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=JVC+has160&dpPl=1&dpID=41d2c4p7wpL&ref=plSrch


----------



## HiFiChris

@ozkan
  
 The Earmax ER580 does actually sound very close to the Super.Fi 5/UE600 and is very cheap. If I'm not mistaking, I've even reviewed the Earmax some time ago.


----------



## loomisjohnson

ozkan said:


> I see no point in trying cheap stuff if you have some expensive ones from bigger and well known brands. I bought so many cheap IEMs this year and none has been able to satisfy my expectations. That's why I'm staying away from latest hypes and waiting to read some reviews from trusted head-fiers which their tastes are similar to mine. For ex. **** 4in1 is the latest hype here but noone has written any review yet.


 
 i look at it like this--you can go to morton's and drop a hundred bucks on a prime steak, which is fantastic by any objective measure. sometimes, though, a $10 cheeseburger is even more satisfying, albeit less refined or fancy. the other critical factor is those damn kzs are addictive--no matter how many expensive iems i accumulate, i still feel compelled to get a new kz.


----------



## ozkan

hifichris said:


> @ozkan
> 
> 
> The Earmax ER580 does actually sound very close to the Super.Fi 5/UE600 and is very cheap. If I'm not mistaking, I've even reviewed the Earmax some time ago.




Thank you for your recommendation but I had UE600 and SuperFi 5 in the past and if my memory serves me well they don't sound the same as the latter having better subbass. I will check them for sure.


----------



## SuperMAG

scizzro said:


> Relaxing, spending my first moments together with the **** 4-in-1. Feeding them with Tidal HI-FI->NFB-28(Sabre ES9018). My very first thought: ...I waited 3 weeks for this? I'm hearing a cold, semi-shrill signature with just about every song. The mids, including vocals, sound scooped out, forced to stand in the back of the arena. I'm not a believer in physical "burn-in," but I do believe in psychological burn-in. I'm hoping with time these will sound more pleasant to me. But for now, even the KZ-ED9 sounds better to me.


 
 Second or 3rd bad review of **** 4in1, please someone tell me this is not *hyped* like the others which bubble has been blown up last couple of days. some says cold, some say hot and some symphony lol.
  
 Well i will see pobox tomorrow again, waited like 35 days and still hasn't received this. the tracking is currently saying Shipped by air. RF322777611CN
  
if this doesn't work out, either i go for much higher priced *in my budget* like tk12 or tk13* or just get that used piston 2 that someone is selling since its the best iem i used for 2 years from a list of around 13 iems i heard the past couple of months.


----------



## bhazard

Reminder to always use the ePacket option for any Chinese purchase (I think it is US only though). Registered mail takes 30+ days and you forget about the item by the time you receive it.


----------



## vapman

^^ Seconded on ePacket! It's the only way to go.
  
 Dont know if anyone here cares but I reviewed a bluetooth receiver.


----------



## tripside

scizzro said:


> Relaxing, spending my first moments together with the **** 4-in-1. Feeding them with Tidal HI-FI->NFB-28(Sabre ES9018). My very first thought: ...I waited 3 weeks for this? I'm hearing a cold, semi-shrill signature with just about every song. The mids, including vocals, sound scooped out, forced to stand in the back of the arena. I'm not a believer in physical "burn-in," but I do believe in psychological burn-in. I'm hoping with time these will sound more pleasant to me. But for now, even the KZ-ED9 sounds better to me.


 

 You're not alone. I am disappointed as well with them. I've set them aside in favour of Trinity Vyrus.


----------



## Cinder

tripside said:


> You're not alone. I am disappointed as well with them. I've set them aside in favour of Trinity Vyrus.


 
 Welcome to the inevitable de-railment of the hype train that happens every time this thread finds a new IEM to raise up on a pedestal.


----------



## Brian Coffey

Glad I caught a Vyrus before I bought the 4in1


----------



## smy1

Time to hype the dunu dn 1000 again


----------



## boblauer

Some very funny/ironic comments last 10 pages. Sound and enjoyment of said sound is very subjective to everyone. I find it ironic hyping stuff and calling out or comparing TOTL items to these budget items. Makes zero sense to me somewhat like the car analogy someone thru out pages ago.
 Personally for me, with buds and IEM's I go for portability, I only own one that cost over $100 because that's my value point, at home it's the HD650's always. Again personally I'll buy almost anything for under $15 and give it a go, if I don't like it I'll pass them on to someone who will. I'll probably pull the trigger on the KZ ZTS simply because it is $15 so little to go wrong. I would strongly encourage folks visiting to take things with a grain of salt if the praise is within a few weeks of introduction as over time the nuances come out on a product both good and bad.
 Anyhow off my soap box and on to the weekend, Have a great one everyone.


----------



## harry218

I'm thinking of getting either Fiio EX1 or Vyrus. They are about the same price. I'm looking for something that have balanced to a little warm sound signature. A little better soundstage than my current beater (GR07 MKII) would be good too. Any suggestion?


----------



## Saoshyant

smy1 said:


> Time to hype the dunu dn 1000 again




Time to derail DN-K hype as that was easily one of the most boring IEMs I've heard. To me, it just had no energy and I found it quite tame and dull. I'd much rather listen to my TK11.


----------



## amature101

off topic for a bit, what is a V shape signature and U shape signature?


----------



## smy1

saoshyant said:


> Time to derail DN-K hype as that was easily one of the most boring IEMs I've heard. To me, it just had no energy and I found it quite tame and dull. I'd much rather listen to my TK11.




They are my first WOW iem and the best iem and i have ever owned for me.


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> Thank you for your recommendation but I had UE600 and SuperFi 5 in the past and if my memory serves me well they don't sound the same as the latter having better subbass. I will check them for sure.


 
  
 Really! I like osund dignature of UE600 better than 4in1. Though technically, 4in1 is better all around.


----------



## Lurk650

amature101 said:


> off topic for a bit, what is a V shape signature and U shape signature?




Heavy mid recession vs light mid recession. Then the W I describe as slightly recessed mids but boosts in vocals


----------



## Darkestred

I went back to the ****.  While i do not think they are horrible, infact for me they did a good job of making the music fun and engaging.  But, while it is a nice iem for the price range, it does seem to miss details and slurs those details into other areas of the music.  I thought the sound stage was good and the bass still cannot be denied.  But while i thought they could possibly hang with 3-5x headphones.  They can't.  The vyrus as others have mentioned is way better even if its not my favorite sound signature.  But i feel the separation is nicer on the ****.


----------



## Roen

How is the clarity on the LZ-A2S?


----------



## audio123

roen said:


> How is the clarity on the LZ-A2S?


no clarity


----------



## Roen

audio123 said:


> no clarity


 

 Like.....you can't hear anything?


----------



## Yuan

Was just browsing through random new post and saw *this*, it's like telling people to get a Samsung flagship in an asking-for-advice-on-cheap-android forum. Totl man, it's the best! Not everyone has the high budget like you and not all cheap stuff are bad.


----------



## audio123

yuan said:


> Was just browsing through random new post and saw *this*, it's like telling people to get a Samsung flagship in an asking-for-advice-on-cheap-android forum. Totl man, it's the best! Not everyone has the high budget like you and not all cheap stuff are bad.


different context mate. Iem is a want more than a need. You need a phone though.


----------



## Yuan

audio123 said:


> different context mate. Iem is a want more than a need. You need a phone though.




What I'm trying to say is that you don't need the totl to do the work everytime, and so you're saying getting a Samsung flagship is the better choice?


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> Like.....you can't hear anything?




Lol you can hear but really it's not that good according to some people. Other people enjoy it. It's a rather smooth top end, some claim a little too smooth. 

What is your price range? Sensitivity to treble? Preferred sound sig if you have one?


----------



## HiFiChris

harry218 said:


> I'm thinking of getting either Fiio EX1 or Vyrus. They are about the same price. I'm looking for something that have balanced to a little warm sound signature. A little better soundstage than my current beater (GR07 MKII) would be good too. Any suggestion?


 
  
 Out of the two, it would be the Vyrus if that's your tonal aim. On the technical level, I would rate the Fidue A65 higher though, but its soundstage is quite small (however very precise and sharply separated).


----------



## SuperMAG

so now everyone doesnt like **** 4in1, Wow, this is ridiculus.


----------



## crabdog

supermag said:


> so now everyone doesnt like **** 4in1, Wow, this is ridiculus.



I haven't changed my opinions on it. I still think it's great.


----------



## BramblexD

Ordered the 4in1, KZ ZST and Monk +, hope they won't dissapoint.


----------



## danimoca

supermag said:


> so now everyone doesnt like **** 4in1, Wow, this is ridiculus.


 
  
 The hype train has derrailed.


----------



## Sylmar

supermag said:


> so now everyone doesnt like **** 4in1, Wow, this is ridiculus.


 
 I still have it in the mail and I'm still very much looking forward to it. Of course there is hype but the backlash is just as overreacting often. They probably won't be the best thing ever at this price but pretty enjoyable nonetheless which is all I'm looking for.


----------



## audio123

supermag said:


> so now everyone doesnt like **** 4in1, Wow, this is ridiculus.


lucky i didnt get it.


----------



## JustJoseph

*The truth behind this thread* 

There should be sign warning newcomers to the thread about how the products here are overhyped and to proceed with caution before making purchases. 

To sum up this thread:
Subscribers have this impression that Chinese iems (especially diy ones) have a better price to performance ratio compared to iems from established brands, due to these small firms making huge savings on advertising, R&D and other costs that big firms incur. This is partially true, as can be seen in some successful products eg havi, vsonic, dunu etc. As a result, some listeners go on a journey to find the mythical "giant killer", an iem so good it destroys others from big brands. 

This bias towards diy products, coupled with the fact that new products are released almost every few days leads to them being hyped. Hype in turn creates even more hype, giving the impression that these iems are godly. 

The sub 30usd catergory is flooded with numerous iems. Reviewers sometimes claim that they "beat iems many times their price" and are "external good for the price, you must try". Comments like a 40 usd hybrid going on head to head with 200 is hybrids is not unheard of. From 200 usd onwards, there are many multi driver diy iems (eg 350 for 9 drivers) that are claimed to beat shures, Westone iems and even encroach upon ciem territory. They are supposedly totl iems, offering a sound found in 700usd Western iems. 

These diy iems have serious flaws:
-some have poor build qualities. This is made worse by the lack of warranty (some sellers offer a few months warranty tho), which can be painful especially if the iem is expensive eg 300usd. On the other hand, iems from big brands rarely have issues. 
-their tuning can be terrible sometimes. Big brands spend larges amounts of monies on tuning so it is very rare that an iem sounds like ****. At worst, you get an iem that sounds meh but still listenable. On the other hand, small companies don't have high quality tuning skills or experience. For example, the original dqsm and zhiyin qt5 sound like ****. They are just unlistenable. I know sound is subjective, but if most people agree an iem sounds like ****, then it is ****. Its not only the number of drivers that matters, but the tuning plays a huge role too. Think about it, are you really going to buy a 7 driver iem tuned by a nobody based off a single persons positive opinions on it? And sometimes the person giving impressions hasn't listened to any totl iems to be able to give proper feedback. The most expensive the product is, the more you should care about tuning. Worse thing is, these products were over hyped at the beginning, and no one dared to admit they were bad as it would be an unpopular opinion at the time. Even reputable head fiers praised them. Those who gave negative impressions were told to do tip rolling and "burn in for 100 hours" which is imo utter ******** as if a product sounds terrible to you at the start, then it is terrible. Burn in or tip rolling isn't going to change the sound considerably for your impression to change by much, it's likely your brain adapting to the new sound signature or being coerced by the hype train to enjoy the iem. Only after many copies were bought did everyone come to a consensus that they are horrible. This shows how bad the hype train can be. I myself caught onto the hype and bought dqsm, ignoring the few negative comments, only to be shocked when I listened to them myself. To this date, dqsm and qt5 still have overwhelming positive feedback and high star ratings on aliexpress. But to be fair, there are instances of well tuned iems like the lz iems and banned d***. Too bad they are a rarity in this thread. 

-lack of R&D. Big brands spend tonnes on research and development in their iems for example shure se846 with their sub woofer like bass. As a result, their iems can have unique strengths, making the products differentiated. You have jvc woodies with their insane timbre and bass,sennheiser ie80 with their natural tonality, shure se846 with their unrivaled sub bass, ciems with their speed and coherency created by high technology crossovers and design, sonys with their big ass hybrids and dynamics which sound so huge and unique. Diys don't have the R&D needed to make such sounds. For the sub 100 category, you can argue that the choice of driver itself makes the most difference to the sound, that I agree. But for iems above 300,you are looking for some special quality, eg high quality airy treble or rich bass. I don't think putting 7 drivers together in a simple crossover network is going to cut it. You need research and technology. I feel that these multi drivers Diys will sound quite similar and have no special qualities that the aforementioned iems do. They offer nothing special. Those who say their good really need to listen to some totl iems objectively. Those successful Chinese iems all have something special about them. Dunu 2kj with their bass, flc 8 with their tuning options.

Imo, of you're interested in buying iems based on recommendations here, this is what you should do 
-try not to get influenced by overhyping. Don't 100 percent trust reputable head fiers as some have hyped up **** products before only to denounce them later. Only trust them if they have given trusted opinions in the past. 
-don't not buy into reviews which claim the iems can "rival others many times their price". If it sounds too good to be true, it likely is. I've seen someone claim the lz a2 had equal level of details, even more in the sub bass levels compared to sennheiser ie 800, and nobody questioned it. This is just one example. 
-don't be influenced too much by impressions which compare a diy to another diy (which you have never heard before and would likely judge based on some overhyped impressions). Some claim A is better than B, B is better than C and the list goes on when you don't even know how good A really is. Instead lean towards impressions that actually compare these iems to reputable brand iems,especially for the expensive ones.


----------



## SuperMAG

lol you summed it up nicely, still hoping the 4in1 is not one of those scenarios and is actually almost as good as its hyped.


----------



## Saoshyant

I think I've read like two or three people that were unhappy with the 4in1.  I've certainly read more people that have liked it so far.  It's still in the early phases and more people will chime in with thoughts.  To say the hype train has derailed to me is jumping the gun.  Yes, there are some out there that have a bad tendency with new toys to get overly excited, which makes people think it'll be the greatest thing ever, then expectation ruins an objective first opinion...  even the people that currently are saying they don't like it very well might be the 4in1's biggest champions in a few weeks.


----------



## Folly

After over a month I'm still enjoying my 4in1 and again I will say that they are a no brainer for the price.


----------



## nhlean96

Yeah, I prefer the 4in1 over my RE400. Will receive my XE800 soon, I think the XE800 is the safer choice for a budget IEM


----------



## Holypal

justjoseph said:


> There should be sign warning newcomers to the thread about how the products here are overhyped and to proceed with caution before making purchases.
> 
> To sum up this thread:
> Subscribers have this impression that Chinese iems (especially diy ones) have a better price to performance ratio compared to iems from established brands, due to these small firms making huge savings on advertising, R&D and other costs that big firms incur. This is partially true, as can be seen in some successful products eg havi, vsonic, dunu etc. As a result, some listeners go on a journey to find the mythical "giant killer", an iem so good it destroys others from big brands.
> ...


 
  
 I couldn't agree more. The DIY market is a big mess. Anyone who wants to spend more than 200$ for an unknown N-driver DIY iem should be very careful. The established brands in China are Vsonic, DUNU, Fidue, Soundmagic. Even they have quality issues.
  
 Some iems have good reputation in China, like flc8s, iBasso it03, Oriolus black and Oriolus grey.


----------



## Saoshyant

Tip rolling can create a noticeable change in sound depending on a few factors like ease of seal, aperture size, distance from nozzle/driver, etc.  I'm generally one that does tip rolling for seal & comfort and not to try to change the sound, but at least in one circumstance there was a very noticeable change audibly, and not due to seal as both tips achieved in this respect.  It had more to do with distance to nozzle, allowing a better capability for bass production.


----------



## amature101

so what's the train hype now? bashing china diy iem hahaha


----------



## mebaali

saoshyant said:


> Tip rolling can create a noticeable change in sound depending on a few factors like ease of seal, aperture size, distance from nozzle/driver, etc.  I'm generally one that does tip rolling for seal & comfort and not to try to change the sound, but at least in one circumstance there was a very noticeable change audibly, and not due to seal as both tips achieved in this respect.  It had more to do with distance to nozzle, allowing a better capability for bass production.


 
 Very much in agreement with this. I have had instances wherein IEMs not sitting properly in my ears giving me an uncomfortable feel and in some scenarios, sounding way too thin and lacking bass. Using right sized tips for my ears have many times improved not just the fit but the overall coherency of the sound and bass slam.


----------



## JustJoseph

saoshyant said:


> Tip rolling can create a noticeable change in sound depending on a few factors like ease of seal, aperture size, distance from nozzle/driver, etc.  I'm generally one that does tip rolling for seal & comfort and not to try to change the sound, but at least in one circumstance there was a very noticeable change audibly, and not due to seal as both tips achieved in this respect.  It had more to do with distance to nozzle, allowing a better capability for bass production.



That's true. For me I tip roll just for comfort and getting a good seal for isolation and bass,thats why I like my jvc spirals so much. What I meant in my post was that I find claims that tip rolling can solve certain problems like having bright sound signature, recessed mids etc ridiculous. Some head fiers told me to tip roll to get rid of the harshness in my original dqsm, which was caused by the peaks in 2.5 and 4.5 kHz frequencies.


----------



## ozkan

holypal said:


> I couldn't agree more. The DIY market is a big mess. Anyone who wants to spend more than 200$ for an unknown N-driver DIY iem should be very careful. The established brands in China are Vsonic, DUNU, Fidue, Soundmagic. Even they have quality issues.
> 
> Some iems have good reputation in China, like flc8s, iBasso it03, Oriolus black and Oriolus grey.




Well you forgot the legendary VE Electronics.


----------



## audio123

ozkan said:


> Well you forgot the legendary VE Electronics.


 

 iem not earbud


----------



## nhlean96

Have to mention the legendary Superlux. They offer some of the best value fullsize cans


----------



## ozkan

audio123 said:


> iem not earbud




They also have VE Duke IEM my friend.


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> Be forewarned, the Havi although VERY good, are insanely hard to drive, which is why they didn't survive my cut.
> 
> TWIN




Agree, and when I did drive then hard the bass would break up. Thought it was a defective pair but same thing with the replacement pair at loud volumes..


----------



## JustJoseph

ozkan said:


> Well you forgot the legendary VE Electronics.



Their boss is so badass haha you should check our his reddit ama


----------



## fotosintesis

justjoseph said:


> Their boss is so badass haha you should check our his reddit ama




You meant this post 
Ehttps://m.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/4jz3ip/hey_this_is_lee_the_ceo_of_venture_electronics/

It worth noting, he's indeed well-heralded of his for the bada**-ery;
Simply due to his kindness of setting a new line of entry-priced for monk plus and his badass reply in every interview and board. 

Lol, check out his response to those bad mouth him in massdrop. 
:drop-the-mic:


----------



## Podster

Well as far as the budget Chenese iem's in here most have been worth the hype based on price and that price includes materials, build quality and most importantly sound. 

My attitude is hype away because the majority that are hyped here and under 50 bones are worth at least a little hype. Nothing taken away from the long term and established manufacturers as most of them don't need hype because most of us know whT we are getting


----------



## darkdoorway

OK. Further using the 4in1 on a daily basis. It has easily bet the previous daily driver GR07. More revealing, better highs and lows. No sibliance.
Also done well against the new Japanese Ocharaku Co-Donguri. 

Can't compete with my Cosmic Ears CIEM and misses some detail revealed by my Etymotic, but overall, has come through as my daily go to iem. Well done ****.


----------



## Majin

darkdoorway said:


> OK. Further using the 4in1 on a daily basis. It has easily bet the previous daily driver GR07. More revealing, better highs and lows. No sibliance.
> Also done well against the new Japanese Ocharaku Co-Donguri.
> 
> Can't compete with my Cosmic Ears CIEM and misses some detail revealed by my Etymotic, but overall, has come through as my daily go to iem. Well done ****.


 
  
 How does the 4in1 compare to your UE TF10?


----------



## burgunder

Is it possible to take **** 4in1 apart?


----------



## darkdoorway

supermag said:


> lol you summed it up nicely, still hoping the 4in1 is not one of those scenarios and is actually almost as good as its hyped.







majin said:


> How does the 4in1 compare to your UE TF10?




The TF10 was a good all rounder. It was special as one of the first multi BA setups to have great lows and excel at rock. However, the 4in1 is also an all rounder and better performer. 

Note I've also got Vsonic's VSD5, which bet the TF10 as an all rounder as well (except for the VSD5's sibliance)

Having said that, for classical music I'd still listen using my etymotics if I'm doing a long classical session. And the CE6B for a long trance session or on a long flight. But for day to day it's the 4in1.

Edit: these are my personal opinions based on preference. YMMV


----------



## ClintonL

So no distinctive winner IEM at around $100?


----------



## Saoshyant

Huzzah, Massdrop shipped out my RE-00...  well, they bought a tracking number, so here's hoping it actually gets shipped out soon, and not like Aliexpress soon which can take 3 weeks...


----------



## Darkestred

saoshyant said:


> I think I've read like two or three people that were unhappy with the 4in1.  I've certainly read more people that have liked it so far.  It's still in the early phases and more people will chime in with thoughts.  To say the hype train has derailed to me is jumping the gun.  Yes, there are some out there that have a bad tendency with new toys to get overly excited, which makes people think it'll be the greatest thing ever, then expectation ruins an objective first opinion...  even the people that currently are saying they don't like it very well might be the 4in1's biggest champions in a few weeks.


 
  
  
 We all know how it goes.  You see one or two bad reviews and its the end of the world.  Its how one reads through the bad reviews and good reviews when making an informed decision.  I always look for 4-5 star items on amazon or newegg and i'll read the bad comments.  Usually its something stupid like the box was damaged or i didn't receive a cable or something insignificant that gives the product a 2 star review. 
  
 **** is a quality IEM for the price point.  It's freaking 29 dollars!!!


----------



## ld100

saoshyant said:


> Huzzah, Massdrop shipped out my RE-00...  well, they bought a tracking number, so here's hoping it actually gets shipped out soon, and not like Aliexpress soon which can take 3 weeks...


 
  
 I cancelled my order two weeks ago. This was ******** the way they handled it. Originally they said mid summer... It was not even a matter of 30 bucks... I just did not like how Massdrop handled it... This is not the end of the game IEM.


----------



## Saoshyant

@Darkestred I think I'll overhype the everliving hell out of the Hifiman RE-00 just to drive people nuts when I get it.  Then again, knowing this community, someone will beat me to it.
  
 The only time I ever had an issue with a cable on a headphone (Fostex T50RP), I contacted the seller which I think was B&H Photo, and their response was basically going to cost me an additional $20 or so in shipping just to have them verify that the cable was a problem.  I just shrugged and bought a V-Moda cable which I liked better than the original cable, and certainly cost less to solve the problem.  Reminds me, my new headphone toy uses the same cable type...  I wonder if I should buy another, it really was a great cable for the cost.


----------



## Saoshyant

@ld100 Yep, at this point it's been what...  5 months?  If it was actually an expensive earphone, I'd have considered cancelling, but at it's low cost I just told myself it'd get here eventually.  Heck, 5 months is about how long a wait I had when buying an iGrado for a friend directly from Grado.  Well, the store I was going through ordered it directly from them for me.  Kinda burned me a little on Grado.


----------



## ozkan

My preciousss  This is the best Chinese IEM I've bought so far for me.


----------



## Saoshyant

ozkan said:


> My preciousss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 While I like the RE-0, the RE-Zero suits my tastes just a little better.  My RE-0 has seen better days though and has needed a little repair work.  The RE-Zero is still totally yours if I ever decide to sell however!
  
 I'm also not looking forward to tracking down the RE1 & RE2...  it'll be pure luck if either ever happens.


----------



## 1clearhead

darkestred said:


> We all know how it goes.  You see one or two bad reviews and its the end of the world.  Its how one reads through the bad reviews and good reviews when making an informed decision.  I always look for 4-5 star items on amazon or newegg and i'll read the bad comments.  Usually its something stupid like the box was damaged or i didn't receive a cable or something insignificant that gives the product a 2 star review.
> 
> **** is a quality IEM for the price point.  It's freaking 29 dollars!!!


 

*+1* Quality & Sound -VS- Price = A No Brainer of a deal!
  
 .....It's not hype, but common sense.


----------



## CoiL

burgunder said:


> Is it possible to take **** 4in1 apart?


 
 Yes


----------



## Ahmad313

Today I received my 4in1 and Musicmakers TKY2.


----------



## c0rp1

ahmad313 said:


> Today I received my 4in1 and Musicmakers TKY2.


 
  
 Opinion about the Senfers? And what are these tips (where did you buy them from)?


----------



## ozkan

ahmad313 said:


> Today I received my 4in1 and Musicmakers TKY2.




Would love to hear your first impressions on **** 4in1.


----------



## ld100

ahmad313 said:


> Today I received my 4in1 and Musicmakers TKY2.


 
  
 How is Musicmakers TKY2?


----------



## audio123

clintonl said:


> So no distinctive winner IEM at around $100?


 

 havi b3 if u have the source


----------



## Lurk650

darkdoorway said:


> OK. Further using the 4in1 on a daily basis. It has easily bet the previous daily driver GR07. More revealing, better highs and lows. No sibliance.
> Also done well against the new Japanese Ocharaku Co-Donguri.
> 
> Can't compete with my Cosmic Ears CIEM and misses some detail revealed by my Etymotic, but overall, has come through as my daily go to iem. Well done ****.




How's the Codonguri? I love the look of it and only $44 on CD Japan


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> How's the Codonguri? I love the look of it and only $44 on CD Japan


 

 u should get it lurk. it excels in japanese music imo. very unforgiving on poor recordings.


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> havi b3 if u have the source


 

 I wont say that, its not for everyone & every genre.
  


clintonl said:


> So no distinctive winner IEM at around $100?


 
 May be you can do your own research based on your listening preferences and come up with few shortlisted once.


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> I wont say that, its not for everyone & every genre.
> 
> May be you can do your own research based on your listening preferences and come up with few shortlisted once.


 

 the soundstage is really impressive imo having heard many totl iems myself.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> u should get it lurk. it excels in japanese music imo. very unforgiving on poor recordings.




Now you're saying I should get it when a week or so ago you were saying it is overhyped and not good. Please stop. Just like how you recommended the Havi when a couple weeks ago you were claiming your GT36 was better. I'm looking for more impressions than yours and the one other full review


----------



## vapman

I dont think all Japanese music fits under one genre to be honest either.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Now you're saying I should get it when a week or so ago you were saying it is overhyped and not good. Please stop. Just like how you recommended the Havi when a couple weeks ago you were claiming your GT36 was better. I'm looking for more impressions than yours and the one other full review


 

 that is because the reviewer compared it to a 500-600 usd iem lol, hence overhyped. pls understand the context first.
 it is perfect in the 40 -70 usd range.


----------



## 1clearhead

ahmad313 said:


> Today I received my 4in1 and Musicmakers TKY2.


 

 Ah? Now you're teasing with that KZ Acoustics package.....please share some thoughts on the sound!


----------



## audio123

at the end of the day, if there are doubts over these chinese iems, save up and aim for TOTL iems which will redefine sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 based on experience, a start will be getting a good source/dap (ak70/ak300/dx90/x7/plenue1/i5 etc) before getting an iem.
  
 Low Tier:
 Havi B3 Pro 1
 Simgot EN700
 TFZ Series 5
 MusicMaker TK13
  
 Mid Tier:
 FLC8S
  
 Top Tier:
 any one will do honestly. at this point it depends on your preferences. the technical performance is TOTL.


----------



## Ahmad313

ld100 said:


> How is Musicmakers TKY2?


 
 Actually I am not much familiar with the earbuds (this is my first ever earbud)  so yet i feel some difficulty to live with them but OOTB i can say they have very clean sound and soundstage is even bigger than 4in1  .


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> the soundstage is really impressive imo having heard many totl iems myself.


 

 Agree about soundstage.


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> Agree about soundstage.


 

 but it still cant beat the soundstage of totl iems


----------



## Ahmad313

1clearhead said:


> Ah? Now you're teasing with that KZ Acoustics package.....please share some thoughts on the sound!


 
 As for the 4in1  i just listen them for a short time and put them on burn-in process but OOTB i can say they are as excellent as most of people described here.


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> but it still cant beat the soundstage of totl iems


 

 which once? specially which do depth better?


----------



## Ahmad313

c0rp1 said:


> Opinion about the Senfers? And what are these tips (where did you buy them from)?


 
 OOTB i realized that 4in1  is actually a great iem the bass is feeling bit huge according to my taste but I am sure everything will be fine after some burn-in in soundstage is large, .  the eartips are newly released from KZ.


----------



## Holypal

audio123 said:


> at the end of the day, if there are doubts over these chinese iems, save up and aim for TOTL iems which will redefine sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sound is subjective. I prefer GR07 classic than Simgot EN700 and TFZ Series 5. Haven't try MusicMaker TK13 yet, but it looks like an open-back iem, is it right?


----------



## Lurk650

holypal said:


> Sound is subjective. I prefer GR07 classic than Simgot EN700 and TFZ Series 5. Haven't try MusicMaker TK13 yet, but it looks like an open-back iem, is it right?




No it's closed and one of my favorite IEMs


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> which once? specially which do depth better?


 

 unique melody mason, fidue sirius, vision ears 6, lear lcm bd 4.2 etc
 in terms of depth, sirius is very deep but compromise on the width, for width wise, empire ears zeus r


----------



## vapman

I was also tricked by the tk13 fake vents. I bought it from the banned seller before they were banned and they told me there were bass vents hidden under the vent piece. Of course none of that is true and i am sure its not still being advertised as open back, at least of the honest sellers


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> I was also tricked by the tk13 fake vents. I bought it from the banned seller before they were banned and they told me there were bass vents hidden under the vent piece. Of course none of that is true and i am sure its not still being advertised as open back, at least of the honest sellers




I never once saw it it was open backed. Was shown in early reviews it wasn't IIRC


----------



## Lurk650

X3ii with Oppo HA2 running MusicMaker TKH1 with Medium Spiral Dots.


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> I never once saw it it was open backed. Was shown in early reviews it wasn't IIRC




Sorry for the confusion, i meant the banned seller told me it was open, i later saw in those reviews it wasnt.


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Sorry for the confusion, i meant the banned seller told me it was open, i later saw in those reviews it wasnt.




Strange he would say that. I trust him the most but in the end they all say what you want to hear lol. Unless he was mistakenly told they were. Who knows. I still love the sound though


----------



## vapman

Its still one of my favorites under $100.


----------



## Ahmad313

ozkan said:


> Would love to hear your first impressions on **** 4in1.


 
 4in1 is a excellent iem very clean and detailed sound ok the bass is huge for my taste but this is OOTB impressions they're must have iem they actually worth the hype.


----------



## SuperMAG

Ahmad, what other iems you have to compare it with 4in1.


----------



## Ahmad313

vapman said:


> Sorry for the confusion, i meant the banned seller told me it was open, i later saw in those reviews it wasnt.


 
 As i remember,  i had read a review ( forget the name of reviewer) he mentioned that the grill is just a design but under the grill they have vent for bass.


----------



## 1clearhead

ahmad313 said:


> As for the 4in1  i just listen them for a short time and put them on burn-in process but OOTB i can say they are as excellent as most of people described here.


 
  
 +1 Same here.....thumbs up!
  


ahmad313 said:


> 4in1 is a excellent iem very *clean and detailed sound ok the bass is huge* for my taste but this is OOTB impressions they're must have iem they actually worth the hype.


 
  
 .....hearing the same results.
 Cheers!


----------



## Ahmad313

supermag said:


> Ahmad, what other iems you have to compare it with 4in1.


 
 They're now on burn-in process and right out of the box i have listened music on them for about 30 minutes but how much I listened i think they are very well comparable with that very famous no name iem which also i have one.


----------



## Holypal

lurk650 said:


> No it's closed and one of my favorite IEMs


 
  
 I think I got confused. I searched "MusicMaker TK13" on aliexpress and found this :
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK13-BA-With-DD-3-Units-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Music-Marker-T012-In/519064_32645678431.html
  
 The title says it's TK13, but also TO12. And on the earphone in the picture, you can clearly see it's TO12. And it is an open-back iem.


----------



## Lurk650

holypal said:


> I think I got confused. I searched "MusicMaker TK13" on aliexpress and found this :
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK13-BA-With-DD-3-Units-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Music-Marker-T012-In/519064_32645678431.html
> 
> The title says it's TK13, but also TO12. And on the earphone in the picture, you can clearly see it's TO12. And it is an open-back iem.




TK13 is one name a seller gave to it. The T012 and TK13 are the same IEM


----------



## Folly

ahmad313 said:


> They're now on burn-in process and right out of the box i have listened music on them for about 30 minutes but how much I listened i think they are very well comparable with that very famous no name iem which also i have one.


 
  
 Yeah to my ears they are similar to the banned IEM, except with less sibilance and treble that doesn't kill my ears


----------



## Lurk650

folly said:


> Yeah to my ears they are similar to the banned IEM, except with less sibilance and treble that doesn't kill my ears




Foam tips or Kombi tips and/or Silver cable helps tremendously. My favorite IEM and I'm treble sensitive


----------



## HiFiChris

holypal said:


>


 
  
 Just a metal mesh doesn't automatically mean it is (heavily) vented. For example, some KZ models and the Simgot EN700 have the mesh just as a visual thing with the actual vents being smaller and of less quantity.


----------



## Holypal

hifichris said:


> Just a metal mesh doesn't automatically mean it is (heavily) vented. For example, some KZ models and the Simgot EN700 have the mesh just as a visual thing with the actual vents being smaller and of less quantity.


 
  
 I see. But when I search "TO12" on taobao.com， like:
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-2025773927.54.5AHEwy&id=529469999275
  
 If you understand Chinese or google translate:
 开放式一圈二铁3单元圈铁耳机
 型号：TO12
 It says it's open back.


----------



## Zuetsu

LZ A2S is currently available on AE for less than $20 from multiple sellers. At that price point they are certainly great bang for the buck.


----------



## robervaul

zuetsu said:


> LZ A2S is currently available on AE for less than $20 from multiple sellers. On that price point they are certainly great bang for the buck.


 
 FAKE.
 No feedbacks.


----------



## Roen

robervaul said:


> FAKE.
> No feedbacks.


 

 Is the current best price still $52?


----------



## jant71

No feedback is not proof as it is early and nothing has feedback this early so what does that really prove. Price isn't proof either since $18 XE800 are not fake. So less than $90 XE800's can be real so why not less than $60 LZ's. Let's here from LZ or some buyers that can compare perhaps. Otherwise we don't know just yet.
  
 7 have ordered. Anyone on Head-fi??


----------



## Gestalt

I haven't read so much divisiveness in this forum probably ever? It's quite alarming reading so much bitterness. Because what? A few bit on highly regarded earphones and they turned out to disappoint you? Listen, I recently ordered the DQS* D2***, LZ-A2, and LZ-A3s because they were recommended not just in this thread, but the Discovery thread as well. That first unmentionable one by two extremely well regarded and respected members of head-fi. I bit. IMHO those turned out to be unlistenable to me. The treble was so spiky and hot, no manner of DAP or tip rolling (even the spiral dots!!!) could take that runaway treble. I had to get rid of them, and wonder what that hell these two guys were hearing?!?! Then the Lz's, once again recommended by seasoned and respected members, turned out to disappoint me. The LZ's treble are to my ears way too rolled off and smoothed over, like the Tenore treble, for me to enjoy them. Resolution and timbre was also sub par, and soundstage narrow. You know what? I'm not blaming those guys. An awful lot of folks seemed to love that LZ sound, like folks love that smooth dark Tenore treble and resolution. They dig it. It didn't play to my aural sensibilities, but I'm not gonna get mad at the people who recommended those earphones. I'm an adult, and I took the gamble on my own. Even the P1 was bought based on the combination of my gamble and recommendations. Turned out those dynamics disappointed me as well. Great soundstage, immaculate imaging, and lush mids, but rolled off treble and lack of resolution/timbre. I didn't cry because it didn't fit how the reviews came across. I just put them up for sale and tried again. I accepted the disappointment as on me. My bad. Then I got hyped (pun intended) for the **** 4in1, and wow! The sound signature hit the spot! I had to tip roll. The UE600/500 clear silicone tips with the Tingo silver cable made them almost perfect to my ears, and on that sweet sweet timbre. Are they perfect? Nope. Slight sibilance on some tracks, dry mids, and maybe a tad too much bass, but that's a back seat to timbre/resolution/treble extension/and airiness. So try and ease up on some of these Chi-fi reviewers, and just keep hunting. Your 4in1 is right around the corner! Happy hunting!


----------



## Cinder

Anyone tried the Auglamour r8?


----------



## ozkan

LZ Z03A's treble is so spiky and unbearable to me also. Sharp as a knife and hot treble that I hate in any IEMs or headphones. I've used to treble presentation like RE0 or ER4S. And dat bass which is overwhelming and Z03A was mentioned as having neutral bass in most reviews here. :confused_face_2: So I decided to sell my LZ Z03A.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm buying the DT86 next week. I will definitely have enough money in my budget for the IEM w/Express Shipping. Unless if you guys want to recommend another IEM under $250?


----------



## Majin

niyologist said:


> I'm buying the DT86 next week. I will definitely have enough money in my budget for the IEM w/Express Shipping. Unless if you guys want to recommend another IEM under $250?


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6/reviews/16574
  
 perhaps?


----------



## MuZo2

niyologist said:


> I'm buying the DT86 next week. I will definitely have enough money in my budget for the IEM w/Express Shipping. Unless if you guys want to recommend another IEM under $250?



Did you read last few comments on dt86?


----------



## Lurk650

holypal said:


> I see. But when I search "TO12" on taobao.com， like:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-2025773927.54.5AHEwy&id=529469999275
> 
> If you understand Chinese or google translate:
> ...




That is weird. I do believe it's just the bass port under there. I'll check my pair in a bit.


----------



## Niyologist

muzo2 said:


> Did you read last few comments on dt86?




No. Not really.


----------



## darkdoorway

lurk650 said:


> How's the Codonguri? I love the look of it and only $44 on CD Japan




The Co-Donguri is good. I find myself choosing to use the 4in1 over it though. The co-donguri is a bit veiled. Imagine it is more revealing than the 4in1.


----------



## jant71

lurk650 said:


> How's the Codonguri? I love the look of it and only $44 on CD Japan


 

 Just in time for Halloween...

  
 They are cheap enough and while they may get mixed reviews they are interesting. What makes those reviews differ(mostly on being veiled or not being veiled)? Their IEM's if you read about them can give varying results due to insertion depth and there is a 30mm tubes vs. 28mm tubes  difference in their more pricey models and discussion about the difference and how some didn't get along with the shorter and all that so they may just be picky and be able to be figured out fit-wise. Also, in Japanese sites they get good reviews. 4.5 on e-earphone, 4.8 over 17 on Amazon.jp, 4.5 over 20 on Kakaku. They may just need to right tips/fit to come-together. Not like we haven't heard that/had that happen before esp. if you been here long enough.


----------



## Hisoundfi

audio123 said:


> agreed. i bought the lz a2s because of good reviews only to be disappointed!
> i will use the dt86 for a few weeks b4 making a final conclusion.
> so far i will say it is sensitive with different dap pairings.


I really like the LZ-A2s


----------



## Saoshyant

While I'd love to try out a sub $20 A2s, as with many things on head-fi, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.  While there are several sellers at the new lower price, only one has any actual sales which unsurprisingly is the cheapest option.  The seller has 97.3% feedback with over 10,000 feedback, so at least that seems somewhat promising.  Then again, for all I know people may not want to buy from someone below 99% feedback.  But yes, there's a chance it could be real, but at the same time it's a bit of a price drop on something that's still relatively new.


----------



## Niyologist

audio123 said:


> agreed. i bought the lz a2s because of good reviews only to be disappointed!
> i will use the dt86 for a few weeks b4 making a final conclusion.
> so far i will say it is sensitive with different dap pairings.




How sensitive?


----------



## audio123

niyologist said:


> I'm buying the DT86 next week. I will definitely have enough money in my budget for the IEM w/Express Shipping. Unless if you guys want to recommend another IEM under $250?


 dont get.




cinder said:


> Anyone tried the Auglamour r8?


yes. It good for vocals.


----------



## audio123

niyologist said:


> How sensitive?


 i would suggest u get the fidue sirius instead


----------



## Saoshyant

@audio123 Seriously, someone's asking about a $180 or so IEM, and your response is to suggest spending $900?


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> I really like the LZ-A2s


extremely subjective. Well we have tried flagship gears like andromeda and sirius etc. The lz a2s in all honesty dont step into the totl territory


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> @audio123
> Seriously, someone's asking about a $180 or so IEM, and your response is to suggest spending $900?


there is nothing good at that price range lol.
Im helping him save money in the long run.


----------



## Niyologist

audio123 said:


> there is nothing good at that price range lol.
> Im helping him save money in the long run.




That will take me months. I probably won't even get it until next year. I don't get paid much because of my hours.


----------



## Brooko

audio123 said:


> there is nothing good at that price range lol.


 
  
 Sorry - but that is a ridiculous statement
  
 ~ $200 will get you the MEE P1 for starters. It's also buy you the Pai Audio MR3 which I'm listening to right now, and for my tastes it is phenomenal.  $250 will get you the Alclair Curve. $300 gets you the new q-Jays or FLC8S.
  
 Suggesting you have to go upper range TOTL to achieve great sound is (IMO) just plain wrong.


----------



## Hisoundfi

audio123 said:


> extremely subjective. Well we have tried flagship gears like andromeda and sirius etc. The lz a2s in all honesty dont step into the totl territory


I personally feel the LZ-A2s is one of the best in-ears in its respective price range, and even in a price range above what it sells for. 

Let's not compare fifty dollar earphones to thousand dollar plus flagships. It accomplishes nothing. No disrespect. We're on a budget thread. We don't need to throw our weight around just because we've heard some higher tier gear. 


I don't go on the budget car thread of "car-fi" and talk about how a Lamborghini is so much better than a Honda Civic. It accomplishes nothing. 

If we could all afford, or had the heartfelt desire to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on a piece of ideal summit fi gear there wouldn't need to be budget gear. Fact is, it's the opposite. People want gear at a budget price that they're comfortable spending. That is why this thread is so big, and also so relevant.


----------



## audio123

brooko said:


> Sorry - but that is a ridiculous statement
> 
> ~ $200 will get you the MEE P1 for starters. It's also buy you the Pai Audio MR3 which I'm listening to right now, and for my tastes it is phenomenal.  $250 will get you the Alclair Curve. $300 gets you the new q-Jays or FLC8S.
> 
> Suggesting you have to go upper range TOTL to achieve great sound is (IMO) just plain wrong.


 u made a point but in terms of financial sense in the long run, it is better to get 1 TOTL iem instead of many mid tier iems. I have been through it and dont wish people to spend unnecessarily. only trying to help them save $$$ 




hisoundfi said:


> I personally feel the LZ-A2s is one of the best in-ears in its respective price range, and even in a price range above what it sells for.
> 
> Let's not compare fifty dollar earphones to thousand dollar plus flagships. It accomplishes nothing. No disrespect. We're on a budget thread. We don't need to throw our weight around just because we've heard some higher tier gear.
> 
> ...


 yeah u made a point but looking from a big picture, 1 TOTL iem is better than many mid tier iems from my experience. Help u save a lot.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I've said all I can say. I hope some day your perception changes, and you see this hobby from all angles, budgets and preferences, and with respect to all opinions.


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> I've said all I can say. I hope some day your perception changes, and you see this hobby from all angles, budgets and preferences, and with respect to all opinions.


fully understand your opinions. Just sharing a feeling when you have upgraded all the way from budget to totl and despite me still trying out budget stuffs, they dont really appeal to me anymore in terms of sound, not that they are bad but not good enough. Cheers!


----------



## Brooko

audio123 said:


> u made a point but in terms of financial sense in the long run, it is better to get 1 TOTL iem instead of many mid tier iems. I have been through it and dont wish people to spend unnecessarily. only trying to help them save $$$


 
  
 You are assuming that people all have a budget which allows purchase of a TOTL.  For those that don't (and I'm one of them) there are plenty of options out there which IMO rival some of these IEMs you talk about for SQ, and absolutely kill them for value.
  
 You made a blanket statement - I'll remind you what you said so that there is no misunderstanding
  


> * there is nothing good at that price range lol.*


 
  
 Please stop.


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> u made a point but in terms of financial sense in the long run, it is better to get 1 TOTL iem instead of many mid tier iems. I have been through it and dont wish people to spend unnecessarily. only trying to help them save $$$
> yeah u made a point but looking from a big picture, 1 TOTL iem is better than many mid tier iems from my experience. Help u save a lot.


 
 So someone should buy one TOTL iem and call it quits? That would be a shame if they ended up with a sound signature they didn't like or something that didn't fit/seal and had no money left over to try anything else..
  
 At the same time they could buy a truckload of budget items or several mid-tier options and be able to experience many different form factors and tunings.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> So someone should buy one TOTL iem and call it quits? That would be a shame if they ended up with a sound signature they didn't like or something that didn't fit/seal and had no money left over to try anything else..
> 
> At the same time they could buy a truckload of budget items or several mid-tier options and be able to experience many different form factors and tunings.


this why start out with flc8s. It has 36 combinations and you will understand what is your desired sound signature, then improve on it. Just my 2 cents worth. Why bother having a truckload of iems when the value can secure u a flagship iem tho?


----------



## audio123

brooko said:


> You are assuming that people all have a budget which allows purchase of a TOTL.  For those that don't (and I'm one of them) there are plenty of options out there which IMO rival some of these IEMs you talk about for SQ, and absolutely kill them for value.
> 
> You made a blanket statement - I'll remind you what you said so that there is no misunderstanding
> 
> ...


budget iems arent that bad but frankly speaking, they dont have that sort of resolution. The only mid tier iem that comes close is FLC8S.


----------



## audio123

After all, my main intention was to help u guys save money in the long run which isnt a bad intention to start off with.


----------



## vapman

Seahf IEM from HCK is here 


(how it arrived)



Impressions soon!!!


----------



## Niyologist

audio123 said:


> After all, my main intention was to help u guys save money in the long run which isnt a bad intention to start off with.




Maybe I should get the JVC FW01?


----------



## Brooko

audio123 said:


> budget iems arent that bad but frankly speaking, they dont have that sort of resolution. The only mid tier iem that comes close is FLC8S.


 
  
 Sorry - but that is absolute BS and just shows your naivety.
  
 I'll give you one easy one for starters - DN2000J.  And quite frankly, all of those I mentioned above have the same resolution - just different frequency responses - to the likes of the Sirius.  And the reason the FLC8S keeps getting touted by you is a bump in the mid-range between 1-2 kHz which effectively brings the vocals forward.
  
 Like I said - please just stop.  All you do is dig the hole deeper.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The idea that the more money you spend the more universally ideal an earphone is, is completely absurd. 

This entire hobby is based on preference. There's no "one way" something should sound. I have heard many of the more expensive earphones available. They often times sound different and catre to a particular preference. This is why there are more than one TOTL earphone. 

Furthermore, I'll step up and say that I still love budget fi because I've heard earphones at the budget realm that sound better than some expensive flagship products (based on my personal preference) Just about every reviewer will agree with this, at least to a certain extent. 

It's a hobby based on budgets and preferences, period.


----------



## Niyologist

How about the FX850?


----------



## harry218

hifichris said:


> Out of the two, it would be the Vyrus if that's your tonal aim. On the technical level, I would rate the Fidue A65 higher though, but its soundstage is quite small (however very precise and sharply separated).


 
 May I know why you like A65 more than those two? Can you give a brief comparison between A65 and the Vyrus? I think I'm down to either A65 or the Vyrus now. I just read many reviews of EX1 and it is mostly a bright IEMs and can only be worn cable down.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Vyrus and A65 are a really close match, and both excellent options at that price point.


----------



## vapman

The Seahf EG009 IEM is VERY bass heavy and VERY rolled off treble.
  
 Warm signature bass fans who are treble sensitive will love this sub $20 iem. I paid $16.49 at HCK for the red/blue with mic cable.
  
 They do not have a whole lot in the way of mids or treble detail but the bass is accurate and imaging is good. Pretty good soundstage but the bass is right in your face and great!!
  
 The cables it comes with is very nice too, easily bends to fit your ear shape.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/32530502110.html


----------



## Joe Bloggs

brooko said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > budget iems arent that bad but frankly speaking, they dont have that sort of resolution. The only mid tier iem that comes close is FLC8S.
> ...







hisoundfi said:


> The idea that the more money you spend the more universally ideal an earphone is, is completely absurd.
> 
> This entire hobby is based on preference. There's no "one way" something should sound. I have heard many of the more expensive earphones available. They often times sound different and catre to a particular preference. This is why there are more than one TOTL earphone.
> 
> ...




Objectively speaking this is true in the lab, as my favorite pair of 10 buck single driver dynamic IEMs (Philips SHE35xx series, misspelt "SME" by innerfidelity) has THD+noise characteristics indistinguishable from much much more expensive headphones / earphones. IEMs are a special audio case where 10 dollars can get you flagship performance in the lab.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsSME3580.pdf

Now how this lab performance translates to the real world depends on that beast called frequency response, which is much harder to pin down to a price if all you rely on is hardware. Both the broad tonal trend (bass / mid / treble balance) and narrowband fidelity (eliminating sharp resonance peaks / dips, or creating them for a certain audience that may actually like them?) are hard to get right on a budget, especially when "right" hasn't even been defined as the quoted posts describe. It is however possible to "pin it down" if you use high quality equalization.

Those of you with a rooted android device are invited to try my latest tuneup package for the SHE35xx via Viper Audio FX (V4A)
First the installation of V4A itself:
+++Viper FX Official XDA thread and latest Viper FX app with new features explained:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=68473076#post68473076

+++Latest installer zip:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=68529006#post68529006

+++Latest installer apk (with optimizations for nougat):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=68702684#post68702684

And then the optimization config files themselves:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=68737156#post68737156

These files can do more than just correct the sound of the SHE35xx--the cross-channel impulses with the newest V4A can actually simulate a big speaker soundstage on these tiny IEMs!

Note that this is by no means the be-all-end of the sound you can get out of these little buds--the optimization itself can be optimized for your ears' own set of resonances to the IEMs, and said speaker soundstage simulation can be improved for your own ears if you take HRTF measurements for yourself. :etysmile:

For those of you just on PC, the files can be modified to work with a foobar plugin, of which more in a moment. 

edit: ok the moment has come 
Here's the package for foobar2000:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cqfdd4yu1awzl3h/Philips%20SHE35xx%20for%20foobar2000%20stereo%20convolver.zip?dl=0
And the thread on the foobar2000 plugin that lets you use it:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/811837/natural-crossfeed-on-headphones-earphones-for-foobar2000-v2-1-major-update-made-public

For the impulse sets that come with a "left" and "right" file (which would be those that simulate a room with loudspeakers) just put the left and right files to the "Left wav File" and "Right wav File" locations of the plugin respectively. For "Philips SHE35xx-2016-44/48k" (which is the headphone correction only impulse) just put the same file to the left and right file locations.

It was noted that the convolver will only work properly with music of the corresponding sampling rate, so if you use a "44k" or "44100" file, add the best foobar2000 Resampler you have above the Stereo Convolver plugin (my order of preference: dBpoweramp/SSRC, then PPHS with Ultra checkbox checked), and set it to resample to 44100Hz. Conversely if using a "48k" or "48000" file, do the same but set to 48000Hz.

Have fun!
--Joe


----------



## Roen

Do any of you have experience with budget non-Asian IEMs and how they compare to the Asian one's?

Here's what I've heard:
Klipsch Image S4i
JBL Synchros S200i
JLab Epic
AKG K323 XS

Interested to see how the Asian iems (especially the LZ family, specifically A2S but all impressions are welcome) compare. (DQS*, ****, etc.)


----------



## Radog

I just recently bought the DT86 and I have had only the lower KZ's, LZ-A3 and GO7 BE.  I thought that I had just thrown away $170  but kept listeneing.After living with the LZ's, the DT86 was extremely tinny and disappointing, worse the any of the KZ's. After a moderate burn of 10 hours, the sound became deeper but missing the bass of the LZ. WIth some slight EQ adjustments, the soudn is beginning to grow on me. I heard sounds that I have never heard in my music. Still miss the deep bass but hopefully, it wil begin to develop.


----------



## CoiL

ahmad313 said:


> ozkan said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to hear your first impressions on **** 4in1.
> ...


 
 Use JVC Spiral Dot tips.


----------



## HiFiChris

harry218 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the two, it would be the Vyrus if that's your tonal aim. On the technical level, I would rate the Fidue A65 higher though, but its soundstage is quite small (however very precise and sharply separated).
> ...


 
  
 Well, the EX1 can be worn cable up, sort of (inserting it cable down and then guiding the cables over the ears, which is also how I do it with the Titan 1/3/5).
 But as it doesn't really fit into what you are looking for, it doesn't matter anyway.
  
  
 As to your first question, if you listen to fast stuff like faster rock, metal or more complex electronical music, you will notice the A65 to be somewhat faster and somewhat better controlled in the lows, but it's no large difference. Also you might notice it having a smaller but somewhat more precise soundstage.

 The Vyrus is still fast enough in the lows, quite well controlled down there and has got the larger soundstage while midrange and treble details are about comparable.


 Anyway, both are great offerings and do sound decent.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The DT86 is sounding like a flop in terms of tuning. Kind of sad considering how sexy they looked in the pictures.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

hisoundfi said:


> The DT86 is sounding like a flop in terms of tuning. Kind of sad considering how sexy they looked in the pictures.




Maybe send a pair my way and I'll tune them right up


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> The DT86 is sounding like a flop in terms of tuning. Kind of sad considering how sexy they looked in the pictures.


yeap agreed. Tuning is really bad


----------



## Hisoundfi

joe bloggs said:


> Maybe send a pair my way and I'll tune them right up


Haha, I believe you, Joe!


----------



## Niyologist

Should I get the JVC FX750 or FX850?


----------



## yangian

justjoseph said:


> *The truth behind this thread*
> 
> There should be sign warning newcomers to the thread about how the products here are overhyped and to proceed with caution before making purchases.
> 
> ...




This needs to be periodically bumped up!!!


----------



## SuperMAG

coil said:


> Use JVC Spiral Dot tips.




I only found those in amazon and ebay and price is half the iem price lol. And amazon has no delevery to me.

Anything provides similar performance and confert in aliexpress? I dont like the sponge tips. I perfer the normal rubber.

The best tips i have are those of piston 2.1. They gave me better sound and confert with xiaomi hybrid and some of the other iems i recently tried.


----------



## yangian

folly said:


> After over a month I'm still enjoying my 4in1 and again I will say that they are a no brainer for the price.




Agree this. At its price, it definitely deserves the hype.


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> Agree this. At its price, it definitely deserves the hype.


 
 At the same time, there are many of us that would disagree, as to us it is a cold, harsh, and unsatisfying IEM.


----------



## vapman

supermag said:


> I only found those in amazon and ebay and price is half the iem price lol. And amazon has no delevery to me.
> 
> Anything provides similar performance and confert in aliexpress? I dont like the sponge tips. I perfer the normal rubber.
> 
> The best tips i have are those of piston 2.1. They gave me better sound and confert with xiaomi hybrid and some of the other iems i recently tried.


 

 First hand experience, the spiral dots are worth the money;.
 I have two boxes of them in Small and put them on every IEM i use. Every single IEM it fits.
 They are my favorite and provide greatest bass quantity & clarity to me.
  
 Enjoying my *Seahf EG009* with the Dots right now.
 The EG009 is a superb IEM for the price, for a dual driver IEM i can find no flaw with the tuning yet, unless you are a "mids" person in which case they might be too scooped out. Great detail and soundstage!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

audio123 said:


> there is nothing good at that price range lol.
> Im helping him save money in the long run.


We all don't get you!
Why are you raving the DT86 which is exactly USD180 if nothing good in that price range? Is there no other better ways to waste your money since you already possess something TOTL?


----------



## Niyologist

Anyone listened to the Rose Hybrid 8?


----------



## Lurk650

audio123, really man you need to stop. Leave the thread or this forum for a week or so and collect your thoughts. Your consistent interjections of flip flopping and ridiculous statements is getting out of hand. You keep saying how great certain IEMs like the PM4 and PM6 will be though you never heard them then say there is nothing good in that range in this thread. You just suggested the flc8s right after saying nothing in mid tier is worth it. 

Unless you take pics of your totl gear with your username on a paper I don't believe you own what you say you do.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

audio123 said:


> saoshyant said:
> 
> 
> > @audio123
> ...




Utter bollocks. I can turn this around and say I have yet to hear an IEM priced through the roof that I would even pay 100 for for its sound. JH 24-BA monsters, Campfire, Noble, you name it--for every TOTL lineup I heard the best sound is to be had in the low to mid range models while the flagship models simply suffer from featuritis or "tuning-beyond-perfection" to the extent that they sound no damn good* at ANY price.

*to me


----------



## Folly

hisoundfi said:


> I personally feel the LZ-A2s is one of the best in-ears in its respective price range, and even in a price range above what it sells for.
> 
> Let's not compare fifty dollar earphones to thousand dollar plus flagships. It accomplishes nothing. No disrespect. We're on a budget thread. We don't need to throw our weight around just because we've heard some higher tier gear.


 
  
@Hisoundfi if you have the chance please try the 4in1, would really like to hear your thoughts. I never touched my A2S since the 4in1 arrived.


----------



## Cinder

joe bloggs said:


> Utter bollocks. I can turn this around and say I have yet to hear an IEM priced through the roof that I would even pay 100 for for its sound. JH 24-BA monsters, Campfire, Noble, you name it--for every TOTL lineup I heard the best sound is to be had in the low to mid range models while the flagship models simply suffer from featuritis or "tuning-beyond-perfection" to the extent that they sound no damn good* at ANY price.
> 
> *to me


 
 I'd really like to include you in the discussion, but to be honest your wording is confusing to me.


----------



## Cinder

lurk650 said:


> @audio123, really man you need to stop. Leave the thread or this forum for a week or so and collect your thoughts. Your consistent interjections of flip flopping and ridiculous statements is getting out of hand. You keep saying how great certain IEMs like the PM4 and PM6 will be though you never heard them then say there is nothing good in that range in this thread. You just suggested the flc8s right after saying nothing in mid tier is worth it.
> 
> Unless you take pics of your totl gear with your username on a paper I don't believe you own what you say you do.


 
 True. Name and date.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

cinder said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > Utter bollocks. I can turn this around and say I have yet to hear an IEM priced through the roof that I would even pay 100 for for its sound. JH 24-BA monsters, Campfire, Noble, you name it--for every TOTL lineup I heard the best sound is to be had in the low to mid range models while the flagship models simply suffer from featuritis or "tuning-beyond-perfection" to the extent that they sound no damn good* at ANY price.
> ...




TL;DR I haven't heard a flagship model at 900USD and over from any manufacturer, even very famous ones, that I personally liked yet, whereas I have liked some lower models from these same manufacturers.


----------



## Niyologist

I purchased a rare IEM just now. The G11. It's a BA + DD Hybrid. It's rare because the G11 is not widely distributed.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> audio123, really man you need to stop. Leave the thread or this forum for a week or so and collect your thoughts. Your consistent interjections of flip flopping and ridiculous statements is getting out of hand. You keep saying how great certain IEMs like the PM4 and PM6 will be though you never heard them then say there is nothing good in that range in this thread. You just suggested the flc8s right after saying nothing in mid tier is worth it.
> 
> Unless you take pics of your totl gear with your username on a paper I don't believe you own what you say you do.


my inventory is on my profile. Just say which iem from my profile u want to see and I will prove it. Cheers.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> my inventory is on my profile. Just say which iem from my profile u want to see and I will prove it. Cheers.




I want to see a pic though right now of the Sirius and any rig you 





audio123 said:


> my inventory is on my profile. Just say which iem from my profile u want to see and I will prove it. Cheers.




Sirius and Questyle


Ive the reviews on the Sirius and it's not all that.

Considering where it's believed, or known you live, it's not hard for you to hear these iem's and take pics of them. Let's see some receipts of these purchases with your name.


----------



## FUYU

wokei said:


>




Thumbs up for that Toshiro Mifune gif.


----------



## Saoshyant

@audio123 If I may give you some advice...  learn to read the room.


----------



## Wokei

fuyu said:


> Thumbs up for that Toshiro Mifune gif.


 
  
 Big fan of Akira Kuroshawa movies ....now that is TOTL !
  
 Pic of my TOTL budget set up IEM


----------



## CoiL

supermag said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Use JVC Spiral Dot tips.
> ...


 
 P2.1 tips suit ok also but JVC spiral dot silicone tips make 4in1 littlebit more balanced and neutral-sided compared to other tips. Huast H10 tips work well also and those You can get from AE for about ~5$ (only with the IEM itself).


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> I want to see a pic though right now of the Sirius and any rig you
> Sirius and Questyle
> 
> 
> ...



 will take a break from this thread but I do have the gears. Cheers.


----------



## CoiL

cinder said:


> yangian said:
> 
> 
> > Agree this. At its price, it definitely deserves the hype.
> ...


 
 What? **** 4in1 *cold, harsh* and unsatisfying? We must be from different ear-planet. 
 I`m very sensitive to highs and can`t find them harsh nor cold. Sound natural to me.


----------



## ustinj

niyologist said:


> I'm buying the DT86 next week. I will definitely have enough money in my budget for the IEM w/Express Shipping. Unless if you guys want to recommend another IEM under $250?


 
 Why not just get a pinnacle p1? it sounds great, has a slew of accessories/packaging, and great customer service. stay on the safe side to avoid getting hurt...


----------



## Niyologist

ustinj said:


> Why not just get a pinnacle p1? it sounds great, has a slew of accessories/packaging, and great customer service. stay on the safe side to avoid getting hurt...




How does it compare to the JVC HA-FX750?


----------



## ustinj

niyologist said:


> How does it compare to the JVC HA-FX750?




Sorry, I have no idea. I have the P1 though and it's a pretty great all-rounder. And a great overall package. But if you're a fan of elevated bass, the P1 probably isnt your top choice


----------



## Niyologist

ustinj said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. I have the P1 though and it's a pretty great all-rounder. And a great overall package. But if you're a fan of elevated bass, the P1 probably isnt your top choice




I have the forbidden IEM that shall not be named. How does the P1 compare to that?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Thought I'd leave this here.
  
 CUIEM from Taobao. Has yet to be sent to me.

  

  

  
 2BA (29689+30095)+1DD
 3 way crossover
 DD = Bass
 26986 = Mid to Mid High
 30095 = Super High

 After reading the past few pages of these thread, I can confirm one thing, you have to communicate with the seller/maker/producer of these IEMS to get a rough idea of how they sound.
 I am lucky as I can chat with the seller on Taobao and specify my needs so that the seller will be able to tune the sound signature of the IEM to my liking.


----------



## ustinj

niyologist said:


> I have the forbidden IEM that shall not be named. How does the P1 compare to that?




Honestlyi dont know much about any other Chinese iems, I came in here once and lost $200 from some stupid hype and my impulsive buying. But the p1 is great and I'm sure some others here have heard them+your forbidden iems


----------



## smy1

audio123 said:


> will take a break from this thread but I do have the gears. Cheers.




How does the fidue sirus compare to other $1000 iem or custom iems you tried?

I was looking for a end game around that price.


----------



## amature101

imho, for uciem from china, only gleam audio and one other company seems acceptable(they are the ones that can make really nice shell, not sure abt sound). But for both sellers, the price got get me a low end  ciem from aaw, 64audio or unique melody lol.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

amature101 said:


> imho, for uciem from china, only gleam audio and one other company seems acceptable(they are the ones that can make really nice shell, not sure abt sound). But for both sellers, the price got get me a low end  ciem from aaw, 64audio or unique melody lol.


 
 Yeah, you maybe right, but no harm in trying right? Hahahaha. Plus, I highly doubt 205SGD, the cost of my CUIEM, can get me into the lower ranges of UM, 64  or AAW. And yeas, the shell quality from Gleam is very good.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> I have the forbidden IEM that shall not be named. How does the P1 compare to that?




Trinity Audio PM4 are almost set to ship. PM6 and Hunter are getting final tuning tweaks. I have a 6 on preorder. Unmentionables are my top IEM so far. Kombi or Foam tips plus 4 core silver cable to my X3ii with HA2. It's beautiful.


----------



## Verasayshi

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Super-Audio-5-and-6-Driver-Pro-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear/32714839655.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.348.u2OWjO

Anyone tried this yet? Looks interesting but not sure how it actually sounds like considering that there's no feedback on the web itself! 

Cheers, 
Vera


----------



## DeLuX

tripside said:


> You're not alone. I am disappointed as well with them. I've set them aside in favour of Trinity Vyrus.




I set aside the trinity audio deltas IV in favor of the 4in1s,acctualy just bought a second pair of senfers because I vorry my pair will break  to me they are phenomenal value, would have liked a bit more bass but with the right tips and showed halfway into my brain I'm loving them


----------



## DeLuX

supermag said:


> so now everyone doesnt like **** 4in1, Wow, this is ridiculus.




Again; I love mine


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> Trinity Audio PM4 are almost set to ship. PM6 and Hunter are getting final tuning tweaks. I have a 6 on preorder. Unmentionables are my top IEM so far. Kombi or Foam tips plus 4 core silver cable to my X3ii with HA2. It's beautiful.




Alright. I'll go for that.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

verasayshi said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Super-Audio-5-and-6-Driver-Pro-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear/32714839655.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.348.u2OWjO
> 
> Anyone tried this yet? Looks interesting but not sure how it actually sounds like considering that there's no feedback on the web itself!
> 
> ...


 
 I remember one member actually did buy them in this thread, as for when was the post mentioned, you might have to search 6BA on the thread and find out.

 If you can read chinese, here is the original Taobao link:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000777.1997987153.d4919032.YnTkBP&id=536988560292&_u=i2i926dj1f96


----------



## Ahmad313

coil said:


> Use JVC Spiral Dot tips.


 
 Thanks for suggestions,  i have a box of Spiral Dot M size tips and i will definitely try them with 4in1  when the burn-in session will complete.


----------



## Verasayshi

audionewbi3 said:


> I remember one member actually did buy them in this thread, as for when was the post mentioned, you might have to search 6BA on the thread and find out.
> 
> If you can read chinese, here is the original Taobao link:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000777.1997987153.d4919032.YnTkBP&id=536988560292&_u=i2i926dj1f96


 
 Thanks mate! Seeing the number of pages on this thread, as much as I want to read through I think I won't haha


----------



## fonkepala

ustinj said:


> Why not just get a pinnacle p1? it sounds great, has a slew of accessories/packaging, and great customer service. stay on the safe side to avoid getting hurt...


 
 I did


----------



## MuZo2

Many good advise from different people. Hopefully audio123 in few years will understand it and respect all opinions.


----------



## Ahmad313

niyologist said:


> I'm buying the DT86 next week. I will definitely have enough money in my budget for the IEM w/Express Shipping. Unless if you guys want to recommend another IEM under $250?


 
 I think you should have to try the Super audio's 6BA pro it has excellent 5 star feedback from about 38 buyers and it is also recommended by a very respectable and trustable head-fi reviewer Peter123.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

lurk650 said:


> Not allowed. Don't ask


 
 Do bans ever get lifted ? the seller is like Voldemore here, ''he who must not be name'' even thinking about it is not allowed

 I am refering to EE846 review that someone asked opinions awhile ago


----------



## Folly

cinder said:


> At the same time, there are many of us that would disagree, as to us it is a cold, harsh, and unsatisfying IEM.


 
 Quote:


coil said:


> What? **** 4in1 *cold, harsh* and unsatisfying? We must be from different ear-planet.
> I`m very sensitive to highs and can`t find them harsh nor cold. Sound natural to me.


 
  
  
 My thoughts exactly. If you think the 4in1 is cold and harsh, wait till you try the DN2000J or the DQSM. My advice would be to try some tip rolling


----------



## Lurk650

thomas de brito said:


> Do bans ever get lifted ? the seller is like Voldemore here, ''he who must not be name'' even thinking about it is not allowed
> 
> 
> I am refering to EE846 review that someone asked opinions awhile ago




Doubt it ever will be. He used shady tactics for business involving a member here. I personally am done with AE purchases.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> Alright. I'll go for that.




Go check the thread. Brooko and HiSoundFi are the two members testing and giving input. They should be solid sounding and give you a ton of accessories


----------



## rockingthearies

Sorry I am rather new to the community here joined a few months back is there anywhere where I can check these unmentionable iems and why can't we mention them even if they sounds good?


----------



## MuZo2

Its because one seller tried to promote it here unethically so both seller and product which at that time was exclusive to him was banned.


----------



## stenog

rockingthearies said:


> Sorry I am rather new to the community here joined a few months back is there anywhere where I can check these unmentionable iems and why can't we mention them even if they sounds good?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30110_10

Post # 30120


----------



## Majin

verasayshi said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Super-Audio-5-and-6-Driver-Pro-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear/32714839655.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.348.u2OWjO
> 
> Anyone tried this yet? Looks interesting but not sure how it actually sounds like considering that there's no feedback on the web itself!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ye someone did around 30-40 pages ago and it wasn't a success. Don't focus on the amount of drivers and look for better tuning.


----------



## danimoca

Guys, how do the ****'s 4in1 compare to some of the KZ options? Are they worth over them?
  
 I like neutral-ish sound and good soundstage.


----------



## nhlean96

KZ ATE





danimoca said:


> Guys, how do the ****'s 4in1 compare to some of the KZ options? Are they worth over them?
> 
> I like neutral-ish sound and good soundstage.



4in1 is much better than my ATE, micro-details, transparency, bass impact,.... Everything is just a level above.


----------



## danimoca

nhlean96 said:


> KZ ATE
> 4in1 is much better than my ATE, micro-details, transparency, bass impact,.... Everything is just a level above.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 BTW, I've heard they are a bit heavy... can I use them while walking around in the street for example?


----------



## purplesun

danimoca said:


> Guys, how do the ****'s 4in1 compare to some of the KZ options? Are they worth over them?
> 
> I like neutral-ish sound and good soundstage.


 
 The new KZ ZST, on paper, might be able to match 4in1's capabilities. People should be receiving their ZSTs starting next week. ZST is about 30%-40% cheaper & looks to be easier to get a good fit. IMO, I think you should wait for ZST user reviews before deciding.


----------



## Roen

Has anyone done a budget Asian vs budget non-Asian IEM comparison?


----------



## nhlean96

purplesun said:


> The new KZ ZST, on paper, might be able to match 4in1's capabilities. People should be receiving their ZSTs starting next week. ZST is about 30%-40% cheaper & looks to be easier to get a good fit. IMO, I think you should wait for ZST user reviews before deciding.



ZST looks damn good, only if the 4in1 appearance was that good....


----------



## purplesun

nhlean96 said:


> ZST looks damn good, only if the 4in1 appearance was that good....


 
 4in1 is so yesterday 
  
 My ZST getting here soon.
 Got my bags all packed to get on the next hype rocket to outer space


----------



## kimD

Anyone do compare with **** 4in1 vs DT2 IE800 pricing doesn't difference as much


----------



## SuperMAG

coil said:


> P2.1 tips suit ok also but JVC spiral dot silicone tips make 4in1 littlebit more balanced and neutral-sided compared to other tips. Huast H10 tips work well also and those You can get from AE for about ~5$ (only with the IEM itself).


 
 What about these KZ tips, always intrests me with the shape and colors, they look quite comfy.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-9-Pairs-18pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Spiral-Silicone-Eartips/32494444635.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_4_10057_10056_10065_10037_10068_10055_10054_10069_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_7&btsid=f7a4f3d5-e0c9-40f8-ace1-095f5649f724
  
 It has three types of tips of KZ. Has anyone tried these yet?
  
 I want know how much is the size of the tip insertion size of 4in1. Can these fit it.
  
 Also can someone please make me understand which type of tips you need to increase performace, Like Bass or clarity or treble, or making mids sharp or smoth etc.
 I think its about the width and height of tip, but what is for what.


----------



## c0rp1

coil said:


> P2.1 tips suit ok also but JVC spiral dot silicone tips make 4in1 littlebit more balanced and neutral-sided compared to other tips. Huast H10 tips work well also and those You can get from AE for about ~5$ (only with the IEM itself).


 
 Is there any place you can buy the P2.1 tips alone? I also don't wanna spend $16 excl. shipping for tips for a $25 pair of IEMs 
  
 Any idea if the KZ Acoustics tips can be a good combo with the Senfers ?
  
 Edit: + same questions as the guy above me.


----------



## nhlean96

The blue spiral tips fit well but not comfortable, the red small bore is comfortable but does not fit well. Both sound the same to me


----------



## Majin

supermag said:


> What about these KZ tips, always intrests me with the shape and colors, they look quite comfy.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-9-Pairs-18pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Spiral-Silicone-Eartips/32494444635.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_4_10057_10056_10065_10037_10068_10055_10054_10069_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_7&btsid=f7a4f3d5-e0c9-40f8-ace1-095f5649f724
> 
> ...


 
  
 The red small bore is quite ok if the stem is long enough. To change sound it is mostly fit/isolation for more or less bass. width of the bore (shure vs spiral) usually affects the treble/mids.
  
 My go to eartips are the shure olives but I might try spinfits when they are cheaper.


----------



## SuperMAG

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-6pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Original-KZ-Tips-Earbuds-Earphone-Silicone-Eartips-Ear/32723329957.html
  
 what about the ZS3 eartips.
  
 So the fit/isolation depends on the whole tip size, while width for treble and mids, in 4 in 1, which is better, wide or narrow one.
  
 Also can anyone find the dimensions of JVC dot tips.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

supermag said:


> What about these KZ tips, always intrests me with the shape and colors, they look quite comfy.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-9-Pairs-18pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphones-Spiral-Silicone-Eartips/32494444635.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_4_10057_10056_10065_10037_10068_10055_10054_10069_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_7&btsid=f7a4f3d5-e0c9-40f8-ace1-095f5649f724
> 
> ...




I use the red-cored whirlwind tips with my Fostex Te-05 And Havi B3 And I personally prefer them over Spiral dot tips. Whirlwind tip with Te-05 giving me better fit and resolutions while using them with B3 giving more bass than spiral dot tips.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> u made a point but in terms of financial sense in the long run, it is better to get 1 TOTL iem instead of many mid tier iems. I have been through it and dont wish people to spend unnecessarily. only trying to help them save $$$
> yeah u made a point but looking from a big picture, 1 TOTL iem is better than many mid tier iems from my experience. Help u save a lot.




I agree with auudio123 here. Yeah, I don't know those who have hundreds phones spend how much time to listen to those budgeted products. My experience is I scarcely listen to those budgeted when I get better ones. And for those ~10$ products,they do not deserve to sell. Its kind of wasting money. But budgeted product s can help us to know what's our tasted sound signature. That's important for further investment
But one doesn't buy a budgeted product doesn't mean one will buy a thousand dollars product. Audio123s suggestions make no much sense to many people


----------



## Hisoundfi

yangian said:


> I agree with auudio123 here. Yeah, I don't know those who have hundreds phones spend how much time to listen to those budgeted products. My experience is I scarcely listen to those budgeted when I get better ones. And for those ~10$ products,they do not deserve to sell. Its kind of wasting money. But budgeted product s can help us to know what's our tasted sound signature. That's important for further investment
> But one doesn't buy a budgeted product doesn't mean one will buy a thousand dollars product. Audio123s suggestions make no much sense to many people


I agree to a certain extent. Aside from people who do reviews and commit to being a resource for people in the market for headphones, there's no sense in having more than a couple pairs of earphones. 

If I weren't in this hobby the way I am I would probably have like three or four pairs and give the rest away. At this point I see my inventory as a toolbox rather than a bunch of toys.


----------



## burgunder

coil said:


> Yes


 

 May I ask how?


----------



## Sehn82

Just received these in the mail. They are (supposedly) the latest iteration of the U3 portable amp by Blue Bird. OPA2604 amp and output is dynamic according to the seller (anyone tried a dynamic portable amp before?). Will take some time over the next few weeks to try them. Hopefully i'll return with a review.
  

  
 Thing is tiny. Comparison with Benjie K9.


----------



## MuZo2

yangian said:


> I agree with auudio123 here. Yeah, I don't know those who have hundreds phones spend how much time to listen to those budgeted products. My experience is I scarcely listen to those budgeted when I get better ones. And for those ~10$ products,they do not deserve to sell. Its kind of wasting money. But budgeted product s can help us to know what's our tasted sound signature. That's important for further investment
> But one doesn't buy a budgeted product doesn't mean one will buy a thousand dollars product. Audio123s suggestions make no much sense to many people


 
  


hisoundfi said:


> I agree to a certain extent. Aside from people who do reviews and commit to being a resource for people in the market for headphones, there's no sense in having more than a couple pairs of earphones.
> 
> If I weren't in this hobby the way I am I would probably have like three or four pairs and give the rest away. At this point I see my inventory as a toolbox rather than a bunch of toys.


 

 As there is no one iem(TOTL/Mid-fi/low end)  which is perfect suits all music genres. audio123 has suggested TOTL iems to each and everyone and not all have the means to get even one. Lets say you save and get a total iem of your sound preference(note most of TOTL iem are hard to audition unless you go and visit CANJAM)  in range of 1-1.5k are you going to use it for all music and everywhere?
 Also its better to climb the ladder than to go and buy a TOTL iem.
 a) You appreciate technicalities of TOTL iem that way
 b) You dont take a big hit if TOTL iem is not to your sound preference.
 If I have 1-1.5K budget I will go for 2-3Mid fi IEMs instead if one TOTL.


----------



## Gestalt

niyologist said:


> Should I get the JVC FX750 or FX850?




The FX750 bass is very bloomy. It's the weak spot for that particular earphone. The FX850 on the other hand, has a more controlled bass, delicious highs, and the most enchanting timbre on planet earth. The only earphone I've come across (and I've tried close to 100) with remotely similar timbre is the 4in1. Yeah. Tell me about it. It's true high resolution audio. Now the Achilles heel for me was the fit. They are massive. Small ears? Forget about it. Big ears and tolerance to Frankenstein bolts?? They are a stellar choice for you.


----------



## audio123

muzo2 said:


> As there is no one iem(TOTL/Mid-fi/low end)  which is perfect suits all music genres. audio123 has suggested TOTL iems to each and everyone and not all have the means to get even one. Lets say you save and get a total iem of your sound preference(note most of TOTL iem are hard to audition unless you go and visit CANJAM)  in range of 1-1.5k are you going to use it for all music and everywhere?
> Also its better to climb the ladder than to go and buy a TOTL iem.
> a) You appreciate technicalities of TOTL iem that way
> b) You dont take a big hit if TOTL iem is not to your sound preference.
> If I have 1-1.5K budget I will go for 2-3Mid fi IEMs instead if one TOTL.


 

 3 Toyota or 1 Ferrari?
 i started out from budget myself too. the journey is an enriching experience but u spend more $ in the process.


----------



## Gestalt

cinder said:


> At the same time, there are many of us that would disagree, as to us it is a cold, harsh, and unsatisfying IEM.




Not many. Just a couple. A handful. Less than 10. Maybe less than 5, so let's not try and be a one man rain on parade. The 4in1 are superb earphones at any price.


----------



## MuZo2

audio123 said:


> 3 Toyota or 1 Ferrari?



BMW, Mercedes, Audi or VW all in different sizes and different purpose.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Budget Rhapsodio:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rhapsodio-clipper/reviews/16884

  
 Not usually the signature I reach for, but they will make a great travel companion with your smartphone streaming pop hits.


----------



## Ewen

muzo2 said:


> As there is no one iem(TOTL/Mid-fi/low end)  which is perfect suits all music genres. audio123 has suggested TOTL iems to each and everyone and not all have the means to get even one. Lets say you save and get a total iem of your sound preference(note most of TOTL iem are hard to audition unless you go and visit CANJAM)  in range of 1-1.5k are you going to use it for all music and everywhere?
> Also its better to climb the ladder than to go and buy a TOTL iem.
> a) You appreciate technicalities of TOTL iem that way
> b) You dont take a big hit if TOTL iem is not to your sound preference.
> If I have 1-1.5K budget I will go for 2-3Mid fi IEMs instead if one TOTL.


 

 Agree.
 As I said before, budget iem is a fun hobby, discovering cheap earphones and what they can do for little money is the main point on this thread.
 Recommending users that come here to get a top iem doesn't make sense, you can afford to be disappointed by a $10-$50 iem not a $1000, you have to learn what is good sound for you and a little bit of audio vocabulary before making a choice between the various published reviews of these "super iems".
 And the usual rule of diminishing returns applies, budget iems are giving a lot, more and more every year ( even month according to what we're reading here ), top iems are different, what they give you may seem valuable for some or totally overpriced for others.


----------



## HiFiChris

I really don't get why someone shouldn't be able to enjoy, buy and collect cheap and mid-priced in-ears and full-sized headphones when he/she already owns one or more expensive/flagship product. 

Sure those persons won't use the lower-end stuff for critical stationary listening, but sometimes in-between, on the go, for videos, less demanding/slow music, radio listening or just for fun, why shouldn't they be able to also enjoy the less resolving and cheap stuff?


----------



## Hisoundfi

hifichris said:


> I really don't get why someone shouldn't be able to enjoy, buy and collect cheap and mid-priced in-ears and full-sized headphones when he/she already owns one or more expensive/flagship product.
> 
> Sure those persons won't use the lower-end stuff for critical stationary listening, but sometimes in-between, on the go, for videos, less demanding/slow music, radio listening or just for fun, why shouldn't they be able to also enjoy the less resolving and cheap stuff?


 
 Good points.
  
 Another thing to consider is applications and sound signatures. 
  
 If I want to listen to top 40 radio, I'm reaching for a different earphone that than say, something I'd use to listen to a live or acoustic performance. 
  
 If I'm going for a jog, I'm reaching for a different earphone than something I'm going to watch a movie or listen to a soundtrack with. 
  
 I would never take a TOTL earphone out of the house to commute with. 
  
 And so on...


----------



## NiallWang

Been away for a while, what iem has everyone's attention now?


----------



## mochill

niyologist said:


> Should I get the JVC FX750 or FX850?


wait for the second generation of 3rd series called fw01 02 and 03, they upgraded the diaphragm with thinner material and more cleaner sounding☺


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> 3 Toyota or 1 Ferrari?
> i started out from budget myself too. the journey is an enriching experience but u spend more $ in the process.




First of all you seem to be the only one on here that believe that the perfect IEM's exists. As for everyone else that doesn't believe that having more than one pair make sense. 

Secondly, according to your (il-) logical way of reasoning one could argue that no one should ever need to buy any IEM's since a pair good full size headphones will always outperform them....


----------



## H20Fidelity

Y'all just come over to the Tralucent threads, we can fit you in after filling out our simple application form.

True TOTL, none of that wannabe TOTL stuff floating around.


----------



## Roen

hisoundfi said:


> Good points.
> 
> Another thing to consider is applications and sound signatures.
> 
> ...


 

 Would you commute with a SE846?


----------



## HiFiChris

roen said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 I know your question was aimed at Vince, however I'd like to tie in with the question and say that this is what I only do with my SE846. To me, it doesn't have a very stationary-friendly signature and works well for on the go use with its strong sub-bass, no midbass bleed and thick mids.
  
 Imo it's great for commuting but no good all-rounder and not the best for stationary listening, but of course everybody has got different preferences and tastes.


----------



## Hisoundfi

roen said:


> Would you commute with a SE846?


The answer to that question is determined by what I paid for it, how much I value it, and how much Iike it.

And if it was my money and I was looking for a good commuter pair, I would get the SE215 and a solid DAP


----------



## ozkan

Haha I'm always using only my Monk on the go, at home or whatever applications.  A TOTL earbud for me.


----------



## Gosod

lurk650 said:


> .
> X3ii


 
I listened to him and chose to just X5.


----------



## Lurk650

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I listened to him and chose to just X5.[/COLOR]




?


----------



## fonkepala

niallwang said:


> Been away for a while, what iem has everyone's attention now?


 
  
 Up to a few pages ago I think it was the **** 4in1's.


----------



## Gosod

lurk650 said:


> ?


 
I mean, fiio x5 I liked more than X3ii.


----------



## Lurk650

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]I mean, fiio x5 I liked more than [/COLOR]X3ii.




Im sure. There are many DAPs better. The X3ii is still very good IMO. I don't really need the HA2 with it honestly it just helps a bit.


----------



## HiFiChris

hisoundfi said:


> Budget Rhapsodio:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/rhapsodio-clipper/reviews/16884
> 
> ...


 
  
 Vince, are the shape and fit about identical to the Brainwavz XF-200 (with the only difference being the rounded vs. squared shape)?


----------



## Hisoundfi

hifichris said:


> Vince, are the shape and fit about identical to the Brainwavz XF-200 (with the only difference being the rounded vs. squared shape)?


Pretty much identical shaped housing. However, the fit is even more shallow because of the bulk created with an MMCX jack. I flat out couldn't get a fit with stick tips. I used aftermarket tips that made the nozzle longer, and I have shallow ears.


----------



## 1clearhead

niallwang said:


> Been away for a while, what iem has everyone's attention now?


 

 **** 4in1's.....really good for their low price!


----------



## ozkan

1clearhead said:


> **** 4in1's.....really good for their low price!




Also which makes people so confused


----------



## 1clearhead

Been burning-in the *KZ-ZST *since this morning here in China and I got to say vocals are starting to sound pretty surreal for their price range and the soundstage is starting to really open up! ....The bass is superb! I'm going to continue to play them through the week and hopefully write a review by next week. KZ has done an excellent job for their very first hybrid!
  
 .....DO NOT judge them at first try, they really do open up after a few hours later! I'll give more impressions here and then, during the week.


----------



## trumpethead

gestalt said:


> I haven't read so much divisiveness in this forum probably ever? It's quite alarming reading so much bitterness. Because what? A few bit on highly regarded earphones and they turned out to disappoint you? Listen, I recently ordered the DQS* D2***, LZ-A2, and LZ-A3s because they were recommended not just in this thread, but the Discovery thread as well. That first unmentionable one by two extremely well regarded and respected members of head-fi. I bit. IMHO those turned out to be unlistenable to me. The treble was so spiky and hot, no manner of DAP or tip rolling (even the spiral dots!!!) could take that runaway treble. I had to get rid of them, and wonder what that hell these two guys were hearing?!?! Then the Lz's, once again recommended by seasoned and respected members, turned out to disappoint me. The LZ's treble are to my ears way too rolled off and smoothed over, like the Tenore treble, for me to enjoy them. Resolution and timbre was also sub par, and soundstage narrow. You know what? I'm not blaming those guys. An awful lot of folks seemed to love that LZ sound, like folks love that smooth dark Tenore treble and resolution. They dig it. It didn't play to my aural sensibilities, but I'm not gonna get mad at the people who recommended those earphones. I'm an adult, and I took the gamble on my own. Even the P1 was bought based on the combination of my gamble and recommendations. Turned out those dynamics disappointed me as well. Great soundstage, immaculate imaging, and lush mids, but rolled off treble and lack of resolution/timbre. I didn't cry because it didn't fit how the reviews came across. I just put them up for sale and tried again. I accepted the disappointment as on me. My bad. Then I got hyped (pun intended) for the **** 4in1, and wow! The sound signature hit the spot! I had to tip roll. The UE600/500 clear silicone tips with the Tingo silver cable made them almost perfect to my ears, and on that sweet sweet timbre. Are they perfect? Nope. Slight sibilance on some tracks, dry mids, and maybe a tad too much bass, but that's a back seat to timbre/resolution/treble extension/and airiness. So try and ease up on some of these Chi-fi reviewers, and just keep hunting. Your 4in1 is right around the corner! Happy hunting!



Very well put. I have all of the above that you mentioned except the P1 and the original unnamed one and I don't regret any of the purchases. I do a lot of research and reading of reviews and have learned to interpret the reviews and make my own decision based on the good and the bad statements. I do have my favorite reviewers who I tend to lean towards but even they are not perfect so I take everything with a grain of salt. I don't post reviews due to my inexperience but I do post impressions if I think what I say will help. To me it's just a fun hobby, and everyone's opinions on sound are different and subjective.


----------



## Majin

1clearhead said:


> Been burning-in the *KZ-ZST *since this morning here in China and I got to say vocals are starting to sound pretty surreal for their price range and the soundstage is starting to really open up! ....The bass is superb! I'm going to continue to play them through the week and hopefully write a review by next week. KZ has done an excellent job for their very first hybrid!
> 
> .....DO NOT judge them at first try, they really do open up after a few hours later! I'll give more impressions here and then, during the week.


 
  
 Any comparison with the **** 4in1? Better - worse - different?


----------



## yangian

hisoundfi said:


> I agree to a certain extent. Aside from people who do reviews and commit to being a resource for people in the market for headphones, there's no sense in having more than a couple pairs of earphones.
> 
> If I weren't in this hobby the way I am I would probably have like three or four pairs and give the rest away. At this point I see my inventory as a toolbox rather than a bunch of toys.


 
  
 Oh, really! what do you mean as a toolbox?
 But I understand your excellent reviewers do need a lot of different products as reference.


----------



## Gosod

lurk650 said:


> Im sure. There are many DAPs better. The X3ii is still very good IMO. I don't really need the HA2 with it honestly it just helps a bit.


 
this is my opinion, maybe others will think otherwise.


----------



## 1clearhead

majin said:


> Any comparison with the **** 4in1? Better - worse - *different*?


 
  
 Definitely, different, but in a very good way. Already seems to compete very well with the HLSX-BK50 with even a bit wider soundstage, but I don't want to get ahead of myself until at least the 100 hour trial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....I really, REALLY like them!


----------



## yangian

muzo2 said:


> As there is no one iem(TOTL/Mid-fi/low end)  which is perfect suits all music genres. audio123 has suggested TOTL iems to each and everyone and not all have the means to get even one. Lets say you save and get a total iem of your sound preference(note most of TOTL iem are hard to audition unless you go and visit CANJAM)  in range of 1-1.5k are you going to use it for all music and everywhere?
> Also its better to climb the ladder than to go and buy a TOTL iem.
> a) You appreciate technicalities of TOTL iem that way
> b) You dont take a big hit if TOTL iem is not to your sound preference.
> If I have 1-1.5K budget I will go for 2-3Mid fi IEMs instead if one TOTL.


 
  
 This is a great suggestion! To be hoenst, I don't think there is a heaven and earth difference even between a $10 product and a TOTL product. No any cost-effective product are TOTL. So it's wise to have several midfi than a TOTL.
  
  


muzo2 said:


> BMW, Mercedes, Audi or VW all in different sizes and different purpose.


 
  


hifichris said:


> I really don't get why someone shouldn't be able to enjoy, buy and collect cheap and mid-priced in-ears and full-sized headphones when he/she already owns one or more expensive/flagship product.
> 
> Sure those persons won't use the lower-end stuff for critical stationary listening, but sometimes in-between, on the go, for videos, less demanding/slow music, radio listening or just for fun, why shouldn't they be able to also enjoy the less resolving and cheap stuff?


 
  
  
 Totally agree with this. IE80 is not my most favorite one. But in the summer, I use it most since it is detachable cable. On the contrary, what I like more - M200, IE800, are not! And I don't want to ruin their cable when I was sweating. It's also the opportunity that I could use some of my budgeted phones.


----------



## Majin

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, different, but in a very good way. Already seems to compete very well with the HLSX-BK50 with even a bit wider soundstage, but I don't want to get ahead of myself until at least the 100 hour trial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So far the 2 KZ IEMs that I bought were excellent value ones. If the KZ ZN1 didnt had that huge ass clunky amplifier i would have kept it.
  
 I ordered the VE Monk and after that it will be a toss up between 4in1 - KST and the XE800. Since there is no stand out IEM around $100-150


----------



## 1clearhead

majin said:


> So far the 2 KZ IEMs that I bought were excellent value ones. If the KZ ZN1 didnt had *that huge ass clunky amplifier i would have kept it*.
> 
> I ordered the VE Monk and after that it will be a toss up between 4in1 - KST and the XE800. Since there is no stand out IEM around $100-150


 
  
 Yea, never bought the KZ with the amplifier wondering how to get around with that little square box hanging from my neck.


----------



## Lurk650

majin said:


> So far the 2 KZ IEMs that I bought were excellent value ones. If the KZ ZN1 didnt had that huge ass clunky amplifier i would have kept it.
> 
> I ordered the VE Monk and after that it will be a toss up between 4in1 - KST and the XE800. Since there is no stand out IEM around $100-150




There is. We just aren't allowed to talk about it


----------



## vapman

I have stopped buying IEMs in the $90-150ish price range from Ali because they more often than not end up being some crazy wonkfest tuning, as I've seen it described before. I think at least for now spending $60 or less can get you some really great bargains. I can't think of anything above the 50-60 price point that I am a big fan of.


----------



## CoiL

c0rp1 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > P2.1 tips suit ok also but JVC spiral dot silicone tips make 4in1 littlebit more balanced and neutral-sided compared to other tips. Huast H10 tips work well also and those You can get from AE for about ~5$ (only with the IEM itself).
> ...


 
 KZ tips are not so comfy and doesn`t sound same good to my ears as JVC Spiral Dot`s. 
 As far as I know, they don`t sell P2.1 tips alone and the newer ones seem to have slightly different shape and material.
 You can try Huast H10 tips I already recommended - they have wide and long bore, nice quality silicone "cone" skirt and fit is great with most of IEMs. With 4in1 they can be little too long for ppl with shorter ear-canal lentgh and 4in1 weight might cause fit issues with them. But for ~5$ I recommend to get those tips.
 In longer perspective, it is useful to get JVC Spiral Dot tips anyway, imho, they help a lot with many IEMs.
  
  
  


majin said:


> To change sound it is mostly fit/isolation for more or less bass. width of the bore (shure vs spiral) usually affects the treble/mids.


 
 Not quite correct. With DD only and BA, it`s different story. Fit and seal does affect bass but it is only bad fit that affects bass.
 With DD IEMs, bore size is one of the main factors that affect bass quantity and quality. It actually affects whole spectrum but it is most noticeable in bass. Smaller bore can be 
 used with DD IEMs to decrease highs but it usually results also in lifted bass also. Now, another thing is to get right silicone "skirt" material tips. For example, Philips UE tips 
 have wide bore and thin soft "skirt", which results noticeably decreased bass and more neutral sound compared to many other same size bore tips (which have thicker "kirt").
  
 With DD+BA it is different story. My practice shows that most BA IEMs actually "smooth out" and slightly decrease highs with larger bore tips. My "theory" is that mostly BA locates in the middle of nozzle and thus narrower bore lets BA to "overshadow" DD behind it. Wider bore lets DD to get more into play and "shuts out" some BA FR or spikes.
 JVC Spiral Dot tips also have different inner bore walls with dots that help to "smooth out parasite signals" better than many other tips I have. JMSHO about tips.


----------



## Majin

vapman said:


> I have stopped buying IEMs in the $90-150ish price range from Ali because they more often than not end up being some crazy wonkfest tuning, as I've seen it described before. I think at least for now spending $60 or less can get you some really great bargains. I can't think of anything above the 50-60 price point that I am a big fan of.


 
 Any good suggestions? I prefer a balanced / mid forward sound sig.


----------



## scizzro

coil said:


> What? **** 4in1 *cold, harsh* and unsatisfying? We must be from different ear-planet.
> I`m very sensitive to highs and can`t find them harsh nor cold. Sound natural to me.




Im beginning to wonder if there is a bad batch going around. Im in the "they sound cold and hollow" camp. Im not sure how good senfers quality control is, but maybe our pairs are tuned differently or mine is defective.

Or maybe I just dont like their signature.


----------



## danimoca

scizzro said:


> Im beginning to wonder if there is a bad batch going around. Im in the "they sound cold and hollow" camp. Im not sure how good senfers quality control is, but maybe our pairs are tuned differently or mine is defective.
> 
> Or maybe I just dont like their signature.




Just to clarify a bit better. Can you and everyone on your "camp" compare them very very briefelly to some other IEM's you like and are well known?


----------



## Holypal

majin said:


> Any good suggestions? I prefer a balanced / mid forward sound sig.


 
  
 What's your budget?


----------



## Spartakill

Would the **** 4in1 be considered a good all around iem or is it good for a specific thing? I am basically looking for a good iem that I can use when watching movies/tv and I also want one to have good bass for listening to music. If possible it would be great if one had all of these properties but I am willing to buy 2 different ones for each purpose. I am currently using the Piston 2 for everything and I have enjoyed it but I just feel like something new. (Not a fan of the Piston 3)
  
 I have been looking at the **** 4in1 and this other one that apparently has great bass 
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/32530502110.html .
 Any suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## romeyp

verasayshi said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Super-Audio-5-and-6-Driver-Pro-UE-Custom-Made-6-Units-Balanced-Armature-Around-Ear/32714839655.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.348.u2OWjO
> 
> Anyone tried this yet? Looks interesting but not sure how it actually sounds like considering that there's no feedback on the web itself!
> 
> ...


 
 I had the 6BA version.
 I ended up sending them back last week.
 They are very source specific. I have a Cowon Q5, iPhone 6 Plus, and a few others, but could not drive them at a comfortable volume that would produce any bass.
 You could hear the sub bass, but there was no mid bass. I equate it with listening to a system with a blown speaker. 
 Treble, and highs were present. Vocals were good, but it was like someone had removed the bass. You could still hear the kick drum where it was suppose to be, but no bass follow up at all.
 Female vocals sound good. Hip Hop sounded deflated. 70's Rock sounded good as well.
 It could have been a QA issue.
 I was very disappointed, but the vendor (who shell not be named) responded to my messages, and is exchanging them for another pair of my choice at the same price point.
 We will see how it turns out.
 I would not say don't get them, and your experience may be different from mine, but I cannot recommend them.


----------



## Gestalt

scizzro said:


> Im beginning to wonder if there is a bad batch going around. Im in the "they sound cold and hollow" camp. Im not sure how good senfers quality control is, but maybe our pairs are tuned differently or mine is defective.
> 
> Or maybe I just dont like their signature.




It might be your dap? Or maybe you're right, and there's a bad tuned batch? When it's such a small sample size of negative aural observations, then you have to wonder?


----------



## Gestalt

spartakill said:


> Would the **** 4in1 be considered a good all around iem or is it good for a specific thing? I am basically looking for a good iem that I can use when watching movies/tv and I also want one to have good bass for listening to music. If possible it would be great if one had all of these properties but I am willing to buy 2 different ones for each purpose. I am currently using the Piston 2 for everything and I have enjoyed it but I just feel like something new. (Not a fan of the Piston 3)
> 
> I have been looking at the **** 4in1 and this other one that apparently has great bass
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/32530502110.html .
> Any suggestions/thoughts?




My friend, the 4in1 are CHAMPIONS of genre hopping. I listen to a very broad band of music, and they handle classical as terrifically as black metal. Rap has authoritative bass, and classic rock and hard rock has beautiful balance, timbre, and detail retrieval. 

For $25.00, with the $7.00 Tingo cable, through the ZX2, and it's mid-fi bliss. Maybe their only weakness would be vocal music? I have no problem with the mids, but vocals aren't as resolving and smooth.


----------



## Spartakill

gestalt said:


> My friend, the 4in1 are CHAMPIONS of genre hopping. I listen to a very broad band of music, and they handle classical as terrifically as black metal. Rap has authoritative bass, and classic rock and hard rock has beautiful balance, timbre, and detail retrieval.
> 
> For $25.00, with the $7.00 Tingo cable, through the ZX2, and it's mid-fi bliss. Maybe their only weakness would be vocal music? I have no problem with the mids, but vocals aren't as resolving and smooth.


 
 I mainly listen to rap and I think they will be fine for that but when you say vocal music might be a weakness would they be bad when watching a movie?


----------



## Gestalt

spartakill said:


> I mainly listen to rap and I think they will be fine for that but when you say vocal music might be a weakness would they be bad when watching a movie?




No. Movies should be pretty awesome with the bass slam. I mean choir music, or female vocal performances, not movies or movie dialogue.


----------



## vapman

majin said:


> Any good suggestions? I prefer a balanced / mid forward sound sig.


 

 Hmm... I love the Seahf EG009 i got the other day BUT it has very weak mids, the mids are very scooped on it.
 KZ ZS3 is a great one under $10 with removable cables and a balanced sound with nice mids. it was $20 when i bought mine.
 I also still love the KZ ATE (translucent) and am waiting to get an ATR in the mail, reviews I saw seemed favorable. another $10 one.
 I have never heard the 4in1 or most IEMs that have been getting recent hype.
  
 I want to try the Rose IEMs. I bought a $200 Rose earbud and loved it, and saw a review of their $120 IEM that looked good...


----------



## Gestalt

Come on, ****! Come out with a dual BA + 1 DD hybrid with the guy or gal who tuned the 4in1 back to tune this one? Charge $40 for it, and change how the game is played.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I can't believe how anxious I am to get my hands on the KZ Hybrid.
  
 JUST ONCE, I'd like to hear a _*genuine*_ budget GIANT KILLER.
  
 Come on KZ I know you can do it....
  








 TWIN


----------



## kimD

twinacstacks said:


> I can't believe how anxious I am to get my hands on the KZ Hybrid.
> 
> JUST ONCE, I'd like to hear a _*genuine*_ budget GIANT KILLER.
> 
> ...




Did you place order for ZST?
Think to get it also


----------



## CoiL

scizzro said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > What? **** 4in1 *cold, harsh* and unsatisfying? We must be from different ear-planet.
> ...


 
 I think it`s the last one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For example, while LZ-A2S are very good, I don`t like their soundstage/imaging regarding vocals and midbass. They just aren`t my preference, though, they got big hype.


spartakill said:


> Would the **** 4in1 be considered a good all around iem or is it good for a specific thing? I am basically looking for a good iem that I can use when watching movies/tv and I also want one to have good bass for listening to music. If possible it would be great if one had all of these properties but I am willing to buy 2 different ones for each purpose. I am currently using the Piston 2 for everything and I have enjoyed it but I just feel like something new. (Not a fan of the Piston 3)


 
 **** 4in1 are great all-arounders! Progressive rock, EDM, djent, pop-rock, jazz, You name it - all sound good and natural to my ears. If You like P2, then I think 4in1 should be ok for You also but do keep in mind that P2 is much more V-shaped and have more bass. 4in1 excels in everything over P2 (original), not even close in SQ, imho.


twinacstacks said:


> I can't believe how anxious I am to get my hands on the KZ Hybrid.
> 
> JUST ONCE, I'd like to hear a _*genuine*_ budget GIANT KILLER.


 
 When it comes to KZ, I just can`t call them "giant killers" due to KZ bad QC and different batches/versions they do. Though, I hope this wont happen with ZST.
 1clearhead mentioned they compete with BK50, based on what, they should be pretty good but on "warmer" side. 
  
 You have already **** 4in1`s? If You don`t - get them. They are just great and so far unbeatable SQ with such low price tag.


----------



## Majin

holypal said:


> What's your budget?


 
  
 around 150 euro willing to go a bit more if its worth it.
  


vapman said:


> Hmm... I love the Seahf EG009 i got the other day BUT it has very weak mids, the mids are very scooped on it.
> KZ ZS3 is a great one under $10 with removable cables and a balanced sound with nice mids. it was $20 when i bought mine.
> I also still love the KZ ATE (translucent) and am waiting to get an ATR in the mail, reviews I saw seemed favorable. another $10 one.
> I have never heard the 4in1 or most IEMs that have been getting recent hype.
> ...


 
  
 The KZ ZS3 can be bought for $8 so i might look into those.


----------



## Spartakill

About to buy the **** 4in1's is one store better than the other?  One is cheaper, other has more orders/feedback
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-4in1-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-With-MMCX-Cable-HIFI-Earbuds-Headset/519064_32704446839.html


----------



## purplesun

scizzro said:


> Im beginning to wonder if there is a bad batch going around. Im in the "they sound cold and hollow" camp. Im not sure how good senfers quality control is, but maybe our pairs are tuned differently or mine is defective.
> 
> Or maybe I just dont like their signature.


 

 To my ears, the 4in1 does sound a bit too lean and bright, but everything else it does is so good that I simply can't resist them, Fortunately, they do take quite well to a bit of experimentation. I find the original black cable brightens the sound, while the Tenmark cable with angled plug softens it. T400 Complys tames it further. While short-length, wide-bore silicone tip (that pushes it further into ear) makes it more forward & bring the instruments closer. For my taste, I have settled with Tenmark cable & short, wide silicone tips for over a week now.


----------



## Darkestred

purplesun said:


> To my ears, the 4in1 does sound a bit too lean and bright, but everything else it does is so good that I simply can't resist them, Fortunately, they do take quite well to a bit of experimentation. I find the original black cable brightens the sound, while the Tenmark cable with angled plug softens it. T400 Complys tames it further. While short-length, wide-bore silicone tip (that pushes it further into ear) makes it more forward & bring the instruments closer. For my taste, I have settled with Tenmark cable & short, wide silicone tips for over a week now.


 
  Probably source dependent.  Out of my receiver i thought they sounded harsh and a bit lifeless.  Out of the xduoo energetic and nice.


----------



## purplesun

darkestred said:


> Probably source dependent.  Out of my receiver i thought they sounded harsh and a bit lifeless.  Out of the xduoo energetic and nice.


 
 4in1's is definitely source material/equipment dependent. I wrote few pages putting it on an old StyleAudio DAC, Fiio E10k, Shozoy-Aegis clone & Samsung Galaxy Alpha. Every single source change was clearer noticeable. At $20 to $30, I would have never expected a headphone/earphone/IEM to be so revealing.


----------



## scizzro

purplesun said:


> To my ears, the 4in1 does sound a bit too lean and bright, but everything else it does is so good that I simply can't resist them, Fortunately, they do take quite well to a bit of experimentation. I find the original black cable brightens the sound, while the Tenmark cable with angled plug softens it. T400 Complys tames it further. While short-length, wide-bore silicone tip (that pushes it further into ear) makes it more forward & bring the instruments closer. For my taste, I have settled with Tenmark cable & short, wide silicone tips for over a week now.


 
 Yeah, I think I just don't prefer their signature. I just spent some time with them vs the KZ-ED9. The ED9, to me, is more enjoyable to listen to. However, I can see where the **** technically performs better. In areas like detail retrieval and speed, the **** does really well.The ED9 sounds more lush, although slightly more muddy in comparison. I can't get past the thin sound of the **** for mid-centric music, which is the majority of my playlist.
  
 Even though it's not my cup of tea, I can definitely reccomend it to those searching for that type of signature.


----------



## nhlean96

purplesun said:


> 4in1's is definitely source material/equipment dependent. I wrote few pages putting it on an old StyleAudio DAC, Fiio E10k, Shozoy-Aegis clone & Samsung Galaxy Alpha. Every single source change was clearer noticeable. At $20 to $30, I would have never expected a headphone/earphone/IEM to be so revealing.



Totally agree ! You should listen 4in1 with some top quality tracks, not those cheap pop hit recorded with sloppy mixing, remastering. It really shines when fed by some old track, while other budgeted IEMs just sounds dull, veiled, the **** 4in1 just play those tracks beautifully, with no sibilance, amazing dynamic. Avoid those bad recording (mainly recent pop hits, remastered CD) which volume were boosted, the 4in1 just sounds harsh and irritiating.


----------



## purplesun

scizzro said:


> Yeah, I think I just don't prefer their signature. I just spent some time with them vs the KZ-ED9. The ED9, to me, is more enjoyable to listen to. However, I can see where the **** technically performs better. In areas like detail retrieval and speed, the **** does really well.The ED9 sounds more lush, although slightly more muddy in comparison. I can't get past the thin sound of the **** for mid-centric music, which is the majority of my playlist.
> 
> Even though it's not my cup of tea, I can definitely reccomend it to those searching for that type of signature.


 
 Coincidentally, I also spent the weekend going back to listening to KZ ATE (Complys tips) and it was surprisingly enjoyable. If the new BA hybrids erode prices of this original giant killer, I am going to buy a stash of them


----------



## purplesun

nhlean96 said:


> Totally agree ! You should listen 4in1 with some top quality tracks, not those cheap pop hit recorded with sloppy mixing, remastering. It really shines when fed by some old track, while other budgeted IEMs just sounds dull, veiled, the **** 4in1 just play those tracks beautifully, with no sibilance, amazing dynamic. Avoid those bad recording (mainly recent pop hits, remastered CD) which volume were boosted, the 4in1 just sounds harsh and irritiating.


 

 Yup. Bandcamp FLACs has been my main musical source for few years now. The last time I was listening to pop music, Michael was still part of his brothers' group, Jackson 5


----------



## notamethlab

audio123 said:


> u should get it lurk. it excels in japanese music imo. very unforgiving on poor recordings.



L o l. I remember you telling me they were not very good......


----------



## kimD

spartakill said:


> About to buy the **** 4in1's is one store better than the other?  One is cheaper, other has more orders/feedback
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-4in1-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-With-MMCX-Cable-HIFI-Earbuds-Headset/519064_32704446839.html




For me they all are good, just do compare pricing, if someone can give more discount too.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> I think it`s the last one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 "CoiL is right"....they are on the warmer side. The 4in1's, by far, are just in another level.
  
 .....I'll be writing some more impressions about the ZST later in the week.


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> L o l. I remember you telling me they were not very good......




Exactly. This is why I blocked him and told him to take a hike from this thread


----------



## reluctant_engineer

The cable on this earphone (YHC S600) is pretty sweet.


----------



## B9Scrambler

sujan Sure is. Doesn't belong on such a cheapo, lol. Not that I'm complaining of course.


----------



## windcar

I want to know if there exits an IEM <= $150 that on the technical side (resolution and clarity) that can rival to that of a high end $1000 iem.
 I don't care about sound signature or personal taste. I just want to know if such a buget IEM exists that is as good as high end fi on the analytical side.


----------



## reluctant_engineer

b9scrambler said:


> sujan Sure is. Doesn't belong on such a cheapo, lol. Not that I'm complaining of course.




It's lil bit springy, but the build quality makes up for it.


----------



## Gestalt

No. This budget earphone does not exist. This is the mythical "giant killer" everyone who is here is waiting for?! The 4in1 is a mighty budget performer, but it doesn't best the A83 in my opinion, and really bests the P1 in a few categories. So it's not a giant killer. There are some amazing deals and sounds in the budget arena, and I think this obsession, and it is an obsession, with finding a $50 earphone that is technically on par with a $500-1000k earphone is taking away from the coolness of the budget offerings. At these prices, the sound is so amazing and professional. But are they truly on par with the Layla's, Andromeda's, IE800, and Ditas of the world? Probably not unless you use that insane EQ program of Joe Bloggs lol


----------



## 1clearhead

> I want to know if there exits an IEM <= $150 that on the technical side (*resolution and clarity*) that can rival to that of a high end $1000 iem.
> I don't care about sound signature or personal taste. I just want to know if such a buget IEM exists that is as good as high end fi on the analytical side.


 
  
 Probably not a "giant killer", but will give you plenty of resolution and clarity, if you ask me. The **** 4in1 is equaled to "Atom" from the movie "Real Steel" -and will take on the BIG fights! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 .....just my 2 cents.


----------



## windcar

gestalt said:


> No. This budget earphone does not exist. This is the mythical "giant killer" everyone who is here is waiting for?! The 4in1 is a mighty budget performer, but it doesn't best the A83 in my opinion, and really bests the P1 in a few categories. So it's not a giant killer. There are some amazing deals and sounds in the budget arena, and I think this obsession, and it is an obsession, with finding a $50 earphone that is technically on par with a $500-1000k earphone is taking away from the coolness of the budget offerings. At these prices, the sound is so amazing and professional. But are they truly on par with the Layla's, Andromeda's, IE800, and Ditas of the world? Probably not unless you use that insane EQ program of Joe Bloggs lol


 
  
 From my understanding, no amount of EQ can improve clarity and details retrieval. And yes, this is the so called mythical giant killer I am looking/waiting for. Why brag and hype over a budget IBM if sound signature and personal taste is all that is to offer? I own several KZ earphone due to hype in this thread and find all of them (ED9, DT3, ANW, ZS1, etc etc) so terribly lacking in detail retrieval I wonder why they are so hyped in the first place. Technically these are only at the same league as the ASUS IEM that comes with mobile phone.


----------



## windcar

1clearhead said:


> Probably not a "giant killer", but will give you plenty of resolution and clarity, if you ask me. The **** 4in1 is equaled to "Atom" from the movie "Real Steel" -and will take on the BIG fights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I have ordered XE800 and 4in1 and waiting for them to arrive.
 I also have pretty much given up on KZ IEM for now.


----------



## Vidal

I've heard a lot of people say 'you get what you pay for' when it comes to premium kit (not just audio).
  
 However when you look at some company balance sheets like Apple they're creaming it in, huge profits, big offices, CEO's on massive salaries.
  
 The flip side to this must be a company that is a small startup that designs a great product and sells it without making a big profit on each unit sold. People dismiss them as being 'budget' and yet their product is everybit as good as the big brands. Examples that come to mind with phones are Xiaomi, Oneplusone, Huawei 
  
 My own opinion is that there are similar brands out there with earphones/headphones, anyone who dismisses a because a £100 IEM can't be a good as a £500 IEM purely based on price is being short sighted.
  
 Beware the hype train, but keep your mind open to new brands is my view.


----------



## Gestalt

windcar said:


> From my understanding, no amount of EQ can improve clarity and details retrieval. And yes, this is the so called mythical giant killer I am looking/waiting for. Why brag and hype over a budget IBM if sound signature and personal taste is all that is to offer? I own several KZ earphone due to hype in this thread and find all of them (ED9, DT3, ANW, ZS1, etc etc) so terribly lacking in detail retrieval I wonder why they are so hyped in the first place. Technically these are only at the same league as the ASUS IEM that comes with mobile phone.




KZ has nothing that's designed as a critical listening earphones is why. The KZ house sound is designed for fun and toe tapping. If you are looking for sub $100 that's a technical listen, then you can go for the 4in1, Trinity Vyrus, SoundMagic E80, or VIVO XE800. I think the PMV 01mkii has gotten strong reviews as a budget dual BA +1 DD earphone that's been mentioned as detailed and technical? So you can start there, but none are truly "giant killers" per se. They are budget slayers!!! *shows the horns* lol


----------



## windcar

vidal said:


> I've heard a lot of people say 'you get what you pay for' when it comes to premium kit (not just audio).
> 
> However when you look at some company balance sheets like Apple they're creaming it in, huge profits, big offices, CEO's on massive salaries.
> 
> ...


 
 This.
 This resonate with what I am thinking.
 Also moving forward, I hope future reviews on new headphone put more emphasis on IEM's clarity and timbre. Clarity should be separately rated in bass, mids and treble, and especially the mids. Too often, reviews provide a one sentence/phrase that isn't very useful like "it has decent detail" or "treble has good details". As for timbre, emphasis on how natural the vocal and instrument sounds. Also compare to other IEM to give the reader a better idea.
 Most of the reviews are already doing a good job in describing sound separation, sound stage, frequency response and sound signature, but in rating the true technicality of the phone, more has to be done.


----------



## Gestalt

windcar said:


> This.
> This resonate with what I am thinking.
> Also moving forward, I hope future reviews on new headphone put more emphasis on IEM's clarity and timbre. Clarity should be separately rated in bass, mids and treble, and especially the mids. Too often, reviews provide a one sentence/phrase that isn't very useful like "it has decent detail" or "treble has good details". As for timbre, emphasis on how natural the vocal and instrument sounds. Also compare to other IEM to give the reader a better idea.
> 
> Most of the reviews are already doing a good job in describing sound separation, sound stage, frequency response and sound signature, but in rating the true technicality of the phone, more has to be done.




4in1 has world class timbre and bang for your buck clarity. Mids are dry with good energy, but not lush, forward, or the focus. Mids are clear though, with bite provided by the high mids and low highs. That means there can be spikes.


----------



## audio123

windcar said:


> Thanks, I have ordered XE800 and 4in1 and waiting for them to arrive.
> *I also have pretty much given up on KZ IEM for now.*


 


windcar said:


> From my understanding, no amount of EQ can improve clarity and details retrieval. And yes, this is the so called mythical giant killer I am looking/waiting for. Why brag and hype over a budget IBM if sound signature and personal taste is all that is to offer? *I own several KZ earphone due to hype in this thread and find all of them (ED9, DT3, ANW, ZS1, etc etc) so terribly lacking in detail retrieval I wonder why they are so hyped in the first place.* Technically these are only at the same league as the ASUS IEM that comes with mobile phone.


 
  finally someone agrees with me. have been emphasising how bad kz iems are months back.


----------



## Redcarmoose

gestalt said:


> KZ has nothing that's designed as a critical listening earphones is why. The KZ house sound is designed for fun and toe tapping. If you are looking for sub $100 that's a technical listen, then you can go for the 4in1, Trinity Vyrus, SoundMagic E80, or VIVO XE800. I think the PMV 01mkii has gotten strong reviews as a budget dual BA +1 DD earphone that's been mentioned as detailed and technical? So you can start there, but none are truly "giant killers" per se. They are budget slayers!!! *shows the horns* lol




The QKZ W1 Pros are not as bass heavy as some. They are mid-centered so they come off almost as flat IEMs and a big change from the FUN ATE sound. IMO


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> finally someone agrees with me. have been emphasising how bad kz iems are months back.


 
  
 Doesn't it depend on what you are looking for in an IEM?
  
 Some people want musicality, some want bass, others soundstage - I'm guessing that KZ simply don't suit your particular listening preference that's all. There's too many positive comments for them to be bad.  
  
 Bad for you? Yes.
  
 Bad across the board, no I'd say not. There's a few earphones that people have strongly rated in this thread that I have been really disappointed with. They were probably good earphones, I just didn't enjoy listening to them.


----------



## polychroma23

Vivo XE800 just arrived. OOTB it sounds good. Coming from E107, vocals are more expressive, soundstage a tad wider, and better instrument separation.


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> notamethlab said:
> 
> 
> > L o l. I remember you telling me they were not very good......
> ...


 
 Same here, blocked him long time ago, from the A&D D2 "balanced sound" fiasco. That guy changes his opinions and recommendations all the time, not first time I`ve seen that by him.


sujan said:


> The cable on this earphone (YHC S600) is pretty sweet.


 
 Same cable as with Yinjw "IE800" wooden red housing one has. Pretty great but nothing special to me.


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> finally someone agrees with me. have been emphasising how bad kz iems are months back.




I'm curious about what other $10 IEM's you'd recommend that's significantly better?


----------



## Quuz

Quick question, best bang for the buck for 100-150 eur:
  
 *Similiar sound to RAH 750i
 *Iphone mic cable
 *STRAIGHT cable and not over the ear


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> I'm curious about what other $10 IEM's you'd recommend that's significantly better?


 
  
 Mmmhmmm


----------



## yangian

windcar said:


> From my understanding, no amount of EQ can improve clarity and details retrieval. And yes, this is the so called mythical giant killer I am looking/waiting for. Why brag and hype over a budget IBM if sound signature and personal taste is all that is to offer? I own several KZ earphone due to hype in this thread and find all of them (ED9, DT3, ANW, ZS1, etc etc) *so terribly lacking in detail retrieval* I wonder why they are so hyped in the first place. Technically these are only at the same league as the ASUS IEM that comes with mobile phone.


 
  
 Detail retieval is the least difference as comparing to those TOTL products. I don't have those KZs,Now I have ATE, I think it has 95% details of IE800. If you listening carefully, almost everything is there, though lacking clarity. Those KZsare hyped because they are SOOOOO cheap!!! That's ok if you pursue extra 5% or 10% details, clarity etc., you must pay >20 times price!!! That the reason why they are hyped


----------



## Enuma-elis

Hi guys. I've found these customs for rather low price $118 for hybrid 1+1. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hisenior-Hybrid-DD-Knowles-BA-Balanced-Armature-ED-TWFK-Drivers-UIEM-CIEM-Noise-Cancelling-In-Ear/633941_32734529283.html Seems like a cheapest customs, I've ever seen. Have they been here before? Any experiences?


----------



## crabdog

enuma-elis said:


> Hi guys. I've found these customs for rather low price $118 for hybrid 1+1. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hisenior-Hybrid-DD-Knowles-BA-Balanced-Armature-ED-TWFK-Drivers-UIEM-CIEM-Noise-Cancelling-In-Ear/633941_32734529283.html Seems like a cheapest customs, I've ever seen. Have they been here before? Any experiences?


 


 Great find! I have the original Hisenior which is very average in my opinion. But the cable is pretty sweet - I've been using it with my **** 4in1. Would love to know how these sound.
  
 However as far as the cheapest custom shaped hybrid custom....KZ ZST is retailing for around $20 lol.
  
 EDIT: also noticed on the new hybrid UIEM models they have the same nozzle as the old single DD. It doesn't have any 'ridge' to keep eartips in place and the nozzle is very narrow so I often got tips stuck in my ears after I took them out. That really should have been addressed by now.


----------



## ld100

windcar said:


>


 
  
 Unicorns do exist... But I have not been able to pin one down after months of reading and searching. In all seriousness I strongly feel that such animal does not exist. If you stop reading all hype posts and pay attention to posts from knowledgeable members it becomes quite clear that after all hype cheap Chinese iems are still cheap Chinese iems.


----------



## ld100

vidal said:


> I've heard a lot of people say 'you get what you pay for' when it comes to premium kit (not just audio).
> 
> However when you look at some company balance sheets like Apple they're creaming it in, huge profits, big offices, CEO's on massive salaries.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tell me what I can get under a 100 which equals to 500 dollars IEMs? I still have not seen anything that would do that. Lots of things being hyped up and but pretty much all hype trains hit the brick wall pretty quickly. 4in1 hype was unstoppable last week. Then very quickly some cool heads chimed in and now it is clearly just a nice 30$ IEM that some like and some don't. Go back two weeks ago and it was a giant killer end all game stopper.


----------



## MuZo2

ld100 said:


> Tell me what I can get under a 100 which equals to 500 dollars IEMs? I still have not seen anything that would do that. Lots of things being hyped up and but pretty much all hype trains hit the brick wall pretty quickly. 4in1 hype was unstoppable last week. Then very quickly some cool heads chimed in and now it is clearly just a nice 30$ IEM that some like and some don't. Go back two weeks ago and it was a giant killer end all game stopper.


 

 Is there 500$ or 1000$ iem which is liked by all ?


----------



## loomisjohnson

muzo2 said:


> As there is no one iem(TOTL/Mid-fi/low end)  which is perfect suits all music genres. audio123 has suggested TOTL iems to each and everyone and not all have the means to get even one. Lets say you save and get a total iem of your sound preference(note most of TOTL iem are hard to audition unless you go and visit CANJAM)  in range of 1-1.5k are you going to use it for all music and everywhere?
> Also its better to climb the ladder than to go and buy a TOTL iem.
> a) You appreciate technicalities of TOTL iem that way
> b) You dont take a big hit if TOTL iem is not to your sound preference.
> If I have 1-1.5K budget I will go for 2-3Mid fi IEMs instead if one TOTL.


 

 personally, the objective of this hobby (obsession?) isn't to find the game-ending, "best" IEM--it's to try out many different IEMs on the journey itself. so while certainly nobody "needs" more than 3 or 4 IEMs, i would never so limit myself, anymore than i would limit myself to just a few great restaurants or record albums.
 the real significant factor here is that the law of diminishing returns kicks in sooner in headphonia than in almost any other pursuit. listening to my newest toy, the kz zs3, or to the **** dt2, i'm  struck by how closely they approximate much pricier western models--not to say that they're better, but that they can actually compete is the very ethos of this thread.


----------



## Vidal

Depends against which £500 earphone your pitching it against doesn't it? Are all £500 earphones equally brilliant? No, not at all.
  
 Obviously this is very subjective but esteemed reviewer Joker rates the $120 dollar Brainwavz B2 better than the $435 Shure SE535s for sound.
  
 The Shure's are highly rated by most so these aren't just a crappy set. The Vsonic VC1000 also are rated really highly.


----------



## crabdog

Would be awesome if we could get back on the topic of Chinese iems/dacs/amps.


----------



## Saoshyant

windcar For detail retrieval at that price range, you might have better luck with the Asian earbuds instead of IEMs. I've yet to hear a TOTL clarity/detail IEM, so all I can speak from is theory. The Rose Mojito is very talented in this respect, but I have no basis for judgement, although others here might.


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> I'm curious about what other $10 IEM's you'd recommend that's significantly better?


i rather dont use any iems. They offer good price but sound and qc are poor. U got to agree on that fact. Vjjb k4 is a good starter.


----------



## Enuma-elis

crabdog said:


> Great find! I have the original Hisenior which is very average in my opinion. But the cable is pretty sweet - I've been using it with my **** 4in1. Would love to know how these sound.
> 
> However as far as the cheapest custom shaped hybrid custom....KZ ZST is retailing for around $20 lol.
> 
> EDIT: also noticed on the new hybrid UIEM models they have the same nozzle as the old single DD. It doesn't have any 'ridge' to keep eartips in place and the nozzle is very narrow so I often got tips stuck in my ears after I took them out. That really should have been addressed by now.


 
 Well, I think these are real customs in fact. That's why I made all the fuss. But thanks/nothanks for mentioning the ZST, will be ordering them soon .


----------



## c0rp1

Any impressions of the KZ ZSTs ? Still waiting for the **** 4in1 but am eager to pull the trigger on the KZs.


----------



## reluctant_engineer

coil said:


> Same cable as with Yinjw "IE800" wooden red housing one has. Pretty great but nothing special to me.


 
  
 That's interesting. Yeah it's not the best cable on a budget earphone (I like the cable on KZ ED9 better), but it's definitely great for a 5$ earphone.


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> i rather dont use any iems. They offer good price but sound and qc are poor. U got to agree on that fact. Vjjb k4 is a good starter.




Thanks for your valuable input. 

Please don't tell me what I need to agree on and not! I find most of your posts and statements not corresponding to the way I see things so it's more likely that I disagree than agree with anything you say.


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> Thanks for your valuable input.
> 
> Please don't tell me what I need to agree on and not! I find most of your posts and statements not corresponding to the way I see things so it's more likely that I disagree than agree with anything you say.


 

 explain why those other 2 members think kz is mediocre.
 i understand you are a reviewer and get free samples of stuffs but its good to make some criticisms.
 even @B9Scrambler who is on your side didnt like the LZA2S.
 luckily several members including me managed to stop the LZA2S hype train
 almost all your reviews ratings are 4.5 to 5 stars.


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> i rather dont use any iems. They offer good price but sound and qc are poor. U got to agree on that fact. Vjjb k4 is a good starter.


 
  
 And yet the first three pairing in your signature are IEMs? Am I missing something here?


----------



## audio123

vidal said:


> And yet the first three pairing in your signature are IEMs? Am I missing something here?


 
 if i were to use kz iems only, i rather dont use. read the context first


----------



## Saoshyant

Assuming no delays, my RE-00 should arrive on Thursday.  I wonder how close to the RE0 and RE-Zero they will sound.


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> if i were to use kz iems only, i rather dont use. read the context first haha


 
  
 Context in a multi brand, multi conversation thread like this? <shakes head>
  
 Have you heard of Marmite? Some love, others hate it - like earphones it's subjective.


----------



## audio123

vidal said:


> Context in a multi brand, multi conversation thread like this? <shakes head>
> 
> Have you heard of Marmite? Some love, others hate it - like earphones it's subjective.


 

 totally agree with you but QC isnt subjective


----------



## anticute

audio123 said:


> totally agree with you but QC isnt subjective


 

 Tried many KZ?


----------



## Ewen

crabdog said:


> Great find! I have the original Hisenior which is very average in my opinion. But the cable is pretty sweet - I've been using it with my **** 4in1. Would love to know how these sound.
> 
> However as far as the cheapest custom shaped hybrid custom....KZ ZST is retailing for around $20 lol.
> 
> EDIT: also noticed on the new hybrid UIEM models they have the same nozzle as the old single DD. It doesn't have any 'ridge' to keep eartips in place and the nozzle is very narrow so I often got tips stuck in my ears after I took them out. That really should have been addressed by now.


 

 What was the problem with the Hisenior you got? I hope bass was ok, since the DD will be used for that.
 The interesting point is that they clearly advertise the TWFK for the dual BA.
  
 Do we have a volunteer?


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> totally agree with you but QC isnt subjective


 
  
 Yes it is, a fault for some it a characteristic for others.
  
 I've handled a lot of KZ earphones compared to your average individual. Maybe 25 - 30 have passed through my hands in the last 3 months. Of that sample size I'm only aware of one pair that was faulty. That was a pair of EDRs, the fault I suspect was to do with a lack of insulation enamelling in the L-shaped jack. The EDR is a very old earphone so could be that they've improved since then.
  
 KZ got it wrong initially with the ZS3 but did the right thing afterwards once they were aware of the issue by recalling the early batch. The latest ones seem fine excellent in fact.


----------



## audio123

vidal said:


> Yes it is, a fault for some it a characteristic for others.
> 
> I've handled a lot of KZ earphones compared to your average individual. Maybe 25 - 30 have passed through my hands in the last 3 months. Of that sample size I'm only aware of one pair that was faulty. That was a pair of EDRs, the fault I suspect was to do with a lack of insulation enamelling in the L-shaped jack. The EDR is a very old earphone so could be that they've improved since then.
> 
> KZ got it wrong initially with the ZS3 but did the right thing afterwards once they were aware of the issue by recalling the early batch. The latest ones seem fine excellent in fact.


 

 i havent tried the new kz iems. i will get both zs3 and zst to see for myself.
 cheers! i got 3 ed special edition and  2 spoils


----------



## Shawn71

I hear currawong singing closer........and hope not to hear again,ever.


----------



## Holypal

quuz said:


> Quick question, best bang for the buck for 100-150 eur:
> 
> *Similiar sound to RAH 750i
> *Iphone mic cable
> *STRAIGHT cable and not over the ear


 
  
 Dunu Titan 5 for 100 euro. It has detachable cable. So if no mic, yo can buy another one with it.


----------



## anticute

Pretty excited about the KZ hybrid, it's going to be interesting to see how it stands up to all the other cheap hybrids that have been released lately


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> What was the problem with the Hisenior you got? I hope bass was ok, since the DD will be used for that.
> The interesting point is that they clearly advertise the TWFK for the dual BA.
> 
> Do we have a volunteer?


 
 Bass is okay but loose. Sound is overall fairly veiled and lacks separation/resolution. I bought them because they looked great and the cable is nice but their sound just didn't work out for me.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@anticute I'm expecting it to be nice, but not heads and tails above the ZS3.


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> i havent tried the new kz iems. i will get both zs3 and zst to see for myself.
> cheers! i got 3 ed special edition and  2 spoils


 
  
 I wouldn't, if you don't like 'em then there's plenty of other IEMs to pick from.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> I wouldn't, if you don't like 'em then there's plenty of other IEMs to* pick from*.


 
  
  More like pick on.
  
 On a more useful and productive note, the Hauwei AM175 hybrid is a pretty solid little earphone. Resolution is somewhat lacking for a hybrid, but they don't have a constricted soundstage, they're not overly bassy, and in general are quite pleasant to listen to. Maybe worth a look for someone wanting a hybrid that isn't from a tiny DIY company with questionable QC.


----------



## bhazard

There's something about KZ's presentation, frequency of releases, and price that keeps me interested. Waiting on a few impressions before getting one though. I have like 30 pairs sitting in a drawer.


----------



## Saoshyant

@Vidal Wasn't aware there was an issue with the ZS3 that needed a recall.  I think I was pretty early in giving them a try, so I'm curious if there's something wrong that's not so apparent.  If it's something that would be obviously defective, I haven't come across any issues.


----------



## B9Scrambler

saoshyant said:


> @Vidal Wasn't aware there was an issue with the ZS3 that needed a recall.  I think I was pretty early in giving them a try, so I'm curious if there's something wrong that's not so apparent.  If it's something that would be obviously defective, I haven't come across any issues.


 
  
 The tube that funneled the driver's sound down the nozzle was out of place on many of the early release models. You can imagine what that would do, lol.


----------



## Shawn71

audio123 said:


> i havent tried the new kz iems. i will get both zs3 and zst to see for myself.
> cheers! i got 3 ed special edition and  2 spoils




Get ED9 (for what I heard) and check for yourself what it offers and I promise, that you wld subscribe to the exclusive KZ thread,if you haven't yet......


----------



## Majin

shawn71 said:


> Get ED9 (for what I heard) and check for yourself what it offers and I promise, that you wld subscribe to the exclusive KZ thread,if you haven't yet......


 
  
 I think he already tried them but ye the ED9 is quite nice, I bought them for 5 euro and they are worth it. If it had more clarity and soundstage i would easily play 20 euro for them.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I spend more on a meal sometimes than what I pay for the latest KZ Earphone. It's like a subscription in my opinion. 

They might all sit in my drawer (with the exception of my favorites) but heck, at least I don't throw them away like a magazine, and if someone comes over and doesn't have a pair of earphones, I can give them the gift of Head-Fi


----------



## Shawn71

b9scrambler said:


> The tube that funneled the driver's sound down the nozzle was out of place on many of the early release models. You can imagine what that would do, lol.




And So gearbest put on hold for the orders that were placed 2-3 weeks ago, to send the customers new batch of the ZS3s,I guess......


----------



## audio123

majin said:


> I think he already tried them but ye the ED9 is quite nice, I bought them for 5 euro and they are worth it. If it had more clarity and soundstage i would easily play 20 euro for them.


 

 yeap u r right but the highs put me off though.


----------



## B9Scrambler

shawn71 said:


> And So gearbest put on hold for the orders that were placed 2-3 weeks ago, to send the customers new batch of the ZS3s,I guess......


 
  
 Probably something like that. The AE seller I bought from told me it would be a three week wait at least while they retooled and went back into production. Offered to refund if I wasn't willing to wait. I was just pleased with the fact he took the time to provide information about the recall and delay. Maybe I could have gotten them faster if I accepted the refund and went with someone, else, but I was willing to give them my money and wait based on their communication.


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> I spend more on a meal sometimes than what I pay for the latest KZ Earphone. It's like a subscription in my opinion.
> 
> They might all sit in my drawer (with the exception of my favorites) but heck, at least I don't throw them away like a magazine, and if someone comes over and doesn't have a pair of earphones, I can give them the gift of Head-Fi


 

 u have the andromeda already


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, as I bought mine when they were first discussed on here and I've had them several weeks, I'll just be happy mine work.


----------



## Hisoundfi

audio123 said:


> u have the andromeda already :rolleyes:


This is a road I don't want to go down again, lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

saoshyant said:


> Well, as I bought mine when they were first discussed on here and I've had them several weeks, I'll just be happy mine work.


 
  
 Cheers to that!


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> This is a road I don't want to go down again, lol


 

 haha its true man. when u have totl, like what @yangian said earlier, everything else is just for collection purpose rather than listening purpose.
 would u take kz ed9 over andromeda


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> There's something about KZ's presentation, frequency of releases, and price that keeps me interested. Waiting on a few impressions before getting one though. I have like 30 pairs sitting in a drawer.


 





 And here I though I was the only one who collected KZs for no apparent reason....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> haha its true man. when u have totl, like what @yangian
> said earlier, everything else is just for collection purpose rather than listening purpose.
> would u take kz ed9 over andromeda




While some may not consider IE800 TOTL, I have it and disagree. I listen to earbuds a ton, as well as my Rose Pudding, VSonic VSD3 & Pai Audio DR1. Also really been enjoying Hifiman Ed S, extremely comfortable & solid sound. Also looking forward to the a day off trying RE-00.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> And here I though I was the only one who collected KZs for no apparent reason....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 Not current btw...there are more....


----------



## Hisoundfi

audio123 said:


> haha its true man. when u have totl, like what @yangian
> said earlier, everything else is just for collection purpose rather than listening purpose.
> would u take kz ed9 over andromeda


Once again you're on a budget thread dismissing everything previously discussed, and saying that owning an expensive earphone makes budget earphones irrelevant. 

If you feel this way why do you continue to subscribe and follow this thread?


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> This is a road I don't want to go down again, lol


 





 AW....... C'mon HiFi, well do ya?
  
 *ducks for cover*
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> Once again you're on a budget thread dismissing everything previously discussed, and saying that owning an expensive earphone makes budget earphones irrelevant.
> 
> If you feel this way why do you continue to subscribe and follow this thread?


 
 to find the next Havi B3 Pro 1 the iem that started my journey


----------



## smy1

hisoundfi said:


> This is a road I don't want to go down again, lol




Is the andromeda good? Are they end game?


----------



## Hisoundfi

audio123 said:


> to find the next Havi B3 Pro 1 the iem that started my journey


You just contradicted yourself in many ways right here. 

Everyone on this thread is looking for the next budget giant killer, whether they own a TOTL earphone or not. 

Many of the products discussed on here rival the Havi B3 Pro 1.


----------



## Hisoundfi

smy1 said:


> Is the andromeda good? Are they end game?


End game is an illusion, but yes, with the right source the Andromeda is incredible.


----------



## anticute

hisoundfi said:


> I spend more on a meal sometimes than what I pay for the latest KZ Earphone. It's like a subscription in my opinion.
> 
> They might all sit in my drawer (with the exception of my favorites) but heck, at least I don't throw them away like a magazine, and if someone comes over and doesn't have a pair of earphones, I can give them the gift of Head-Fi


 
 This. IMO many KZ beats earpods and other generic IEMs quite easily, so it's easy to improve the SQ in somebody's life..


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> Is the andromeda good? Are they end game?


 
 it is end game driven with a good source


hisoundfi said:


> You just contradicted yourself in many ways right here.
> 
> Everyone on this thread is looking for the next budget giant killer, whether they own a TOTL earphone or not.
> 
> Many of the products discussed on here rival the Havi B3 Pro 1.


 
 thats right


----------



## peter123




----------



## HiFiChris

@audio123
  
 I... basically don't get it. You are saying budget in-ears are bad but then again you are saying the Alpha & Delta D2 and Trinity Audio Engineering Vyrus are super good.

 Of course they are good at their respective price points but going higher in price, I doubt you would disagree that they are outperformed by the other, more expensive products.


 What I also don't get is why you were really loving the Echobox Explorer Finder X1 but as soon as the Vyrus came out, you called the X1 overpriced and stuff although it didn't get worse or loose fidelity and such.


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> @audio123
> 
> I... basically don't get it. You are saying budget in-ears are bad but then again you are saying the Alpha & Delta D2 and Trinity Audio Engineering Vyrus are super good.
> 
> ...


 
 there will always be better and cheaper stuffs rolling out lol
 i say iem A is good in january but when something better comes out in march iem A is bad


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Not current btw...there are more....


 

 Come on, man! ....Now I'm jealous!


----------



## loomisjohnson

hisoundfi said:


> I really like the LZ-A2s


 

 like most here, i was really disappointed with the a2s at first--that unusual l-shaped tuning and lack of high end sparkle really threw me. i gotta say, tho, that the more i listen, the more i like 'em. they're one of the best set i've heard in presenting lower-quality files--if you use 'em with high quality flac their limitations (esp. lack of high end detail) show through, but with mp3/320kb and a mobile phone they're very good. also very easy to drive and excellent isolation--good as a gym iem. in this case i think the hype backlash went too far in the other direction.


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Come on, man! ....Now I'm jealous!


 
  
 Hahaha! This is why I love KZ. Inexpensive, interesting, lots of signatures to choose from. It's a collection. Not all are good (and some are total stinkers), but at least they have character.


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> there will always be better and cheaper stuffs rolling out lol


 

 Sure, but unless all of the new, similarly priced competition is suddenly noticeably better for the same amount of $$$, it doesn't make a product bad value or loose its sonic qualities.
  

 Regarding KZ IEMs - sure, there are better offerings in the $50 price range, but for $10 and less, they can so easily keep up with big brand models, even surpassing a good number of them.


----------



## rubick

End game in this hobby is definitely an illusion. After owning quite a few TOTL flagship ciem/iem/headphone, sometimes it is more exciting getting a cheap iem that sounds great. It is easy to pay top bucks and get a great sounding gear. But what is more exciting for me now is paying much lesser and also get a great sounding gear. The thrill is much more fun than hunting for expensive TOTL. YMMV.


----------



## peter123

hifichris said:


> @audio123
> 
> 
> I... basically don't get it. You are saying budget in-ears are bad but then again you are saying the Alpha & Delta D2 and Trinity Audio Engineering Vyrus are super good.
> ...




It's probably a age thing, my 11 yo twins changes their mind about what's hot or not all the time......


----------



## Hisoundfi

I bring excellent performing budget gear to shows and people love the sound without knowing what the price is. When I tell them the price, they love them even more. 

The ED9 was a revelation to some of the guys I had listen to them. They nailed it in terms of build and sound. The two sets of filters compliment each other well and catre to different preferences.


----------



## slowpickr

peter123 said:


> It's probably a age thing, my 11 yo twins changes their mind about what's hot or not all the time......


 
 I vote we all just ignore this guy.  Not worth the effort.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Not current btw...there are more....


 
 I have mine in one of those Clear tupperware boxes under the Bed. Yes, I'm aware my presentation Lacks somewhat......
  
  

  








 TWIN


----------



## anticute

hisoundfi said:


> I bring excellent performing budget gear to shows and people love the sound without knowing what the price is. When I tell them the price, they love them even more.
> 
> The ED9 was a revelation to some of the guys I had listen to them. They nailed it in terms of build and sound. The two sets of filters compliment each other well and catre to different preferences.


 

 The ED9 was an eye-opener for me. Sure, I've bought stuff that's "better" after that, but the ED9 will always have a special place


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Hahaha! This is why I love KZ. Inexpensive, interesting, lots of signatures to choose from. It's a collection. Not all are good (and some are total stinkers), but at least they have character.


 

 +1 So true!....They have character with a good name to go with it, which catches my individual attention -KZ, or rather, --> Knowledge Zenith.


----------



## smy1

peter123 said:


> It's probably a age thing, my 11 yo twins changes their mind about what's hot or not all the time......




Like sillybands


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


>


lmao, dude I totally get this post


----------



## audio123

not to point anybody out but have you all realised, only those who *paid *which includes me for the lza2s criticise it lol.
 lucky @B9Scrambler @crabdog and me put an end to the hype train


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> The ED9 was an eye-opener for me. Sure, I've bought stuff that's "better" after that, but the ED9 will always have a special place


 
  
 That's kind of how I felt about the ANV, Micro Ring, and recently the EDR2. Those are three KZs that will always have a place in my collection. Leaving the realm of KZ, others like the VSonic AN16, JVC FXH30 and Havi B3 Pro 1 are earphones that I would not want to go without and that will always have their place.


----------



## rubick

btw, does anyone know whether the ZS3 from gearbest is the initial batch or the improved version?


----------



## Hisoundfi

audio123 said:


> not to point anybody out but have you all realised, only those who paid for the lza2s criticise it lol.
> lucky @B9Scrambler
> @crabdog
> and me put an end to the hype train


I paid for mine and I think they're great


----------



## B9Scrambler

rubick said:


> btw, does anyone know whether the ZS3 from gearbest is the initial batch or the improved version?


 
  
 By now they should only be selling updated products since KZ recalled the original batch a while back.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

audio123 said:


> there will always be better and cheaper stuffs rolling out lol
> i say iem A is good in january but when something better comes out in march iem A is bad




That's silly--soundwise there's NOTHING between these churning products in half a decade, let alone two months.

I can pull an average 5 year old IEM from my grab bag, tune it up to my latest reference preferences with parametric EQ and it'll still knock the teeth off every newfangled FOTM IEM offering out there unless I also get to sit down and tune those to my reference preferences as well.

On the DAP front things are getting more compact and convenient with more storage, but the plain sound output has long since reached the point analogous to trying to distinguish 24 karat from 9999 gold by visual inspection--but people can continue walking around looking smart in their assertions that DAP such and such is miles better than DAP such and such, if only because there's no reference answer to the question other than that dictated by trends and fads.

One could argue that Head-Fi would be an empty place without its trends and fads, but I simply cannot let such a blatant example of self-delusion that tries to get everyone to follow suit, to pass without challenge. :mad:


----------



## Hisoundfi

In regards to the LZ-A2s, I'm guessing there may be a QC issue. 

If someone in the continental USA has a pair and feels they sound bad, maybe overly bassy and rolled off in treble regions, please ship it to me and I will compare. When I ship them back I will include a gift when I return them. 

Hell, maybe a KZ or two lmao


----------



## rubick

b9scrambler said:


> By now they should only be selling updated products since KZ recalled the original batch a while back.


 
 thanks for the info. As I thought the price is much cheaper than Aliexpress, I am still wondering if it is to clear the leftover stock.


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> I'm with you on this 100%. I like aspects of them and can enjoy them at times, but the lack of enthusiasm and energy is what kills them for me. They sap the life out of my favorite tracks. Have to complete some minor editing, but I'm hoping to post my review today.


 
 b9scrambler's take on the lza2s.


----------



## B9Scrambler

rubick said:


> thanks for the info. As I thought the price is much cheaper than Aliexpress, I am still wondering if it is to clear the leftover stock.


 
 My understanding from the seller I bought from is that KZ quite literally recalled the entire first batch, so in theory they shouldn't be out in the wild at this point. KZ (not the seller) tossed in a free ED4 with my order for the inconvenience. I would say they took the recall seriously.


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> Please don't quote me. Thanks!


 

 funny how u agree with me last time but when there are more respectable headfiers talking, u change ship.
 on headfi, it is important to be as transparent as possible. if something is bad, just say it is bad but it is up to subjectiveness.
 lza2s is bad *IMO*.


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> funny how u agree with me last time but when there are more respectable headfiers talking, u change ship.


 





 More Respectable Than Scrambler? What EXACTLY dictates this? The ability to afford TOTL equipment? 
  
*WAY WRONG*
  
 MANY of us have been here quite a while, we are a community of enthusiasts. We always Don't agree, but we RESPECT everyone's opinions. Sound preference is ALWAYS subjective.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

Established Head-Fiers coming through! 


WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Ewen

hisoundfi said:


> I paid for mine and I think they're great


 

 Same here.
 I don't understand people stating that these are bad because they're very smooth, overlooking all the pros and focusing on a con doesn't make sense.
 Personally my main problem is fitting due to large nozzles.
 If the $20 ones listed on AE are genuine, that could be the best deal at the moment.


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> funny how u agree with me last time but when there are more respectable headfiers talking, u change ship.
> on headfi, it is important to be as transparent as possible. if something is bad, just say it is bad. there is no need to defend it unless you are the ambassador for the company.


 
  
 Did I change my opinion? No. It's the same as it always was. In fact, you can read my complete opinion here in my review. The only edit made is clearly outlined and dated. It's not like I wiped out a favorable review and dropped the star rating or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want you quoting me because you have a tendency to take things out of context and/or put meaning where there is none. Case and point;
  
 "Please don't quote me. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" 
  
 I didn't realize this simple request was me emphasizing an unbridled love (that I wasn't aware of at the time) for the LZ A2S and how gosh darn amazing it is. I should just sell my collection now. End game found! Thanks for showing me the way and saving me bundles of cash.


----------



## Wokei

Me know my previous post was deleted and me also know the gif was not very nice and even got a Brooko sending me a friendly warning......*can the admin or moderator do something about this guy* !
  
 Or vote to get this guy out ? Seriously ..either this guy does not know the whole passive aggressive posting bashing him ......
  
Me started my Headfi journey here and bought Awei ES100 earbud for 5 USD and whatever IEM i bought has been a learning experience and dont think at this stage will ever have the $$$ to even get Fidue Sirius ...but that doesnt mean I dont appreciate it but ...
  
There are many or some of us who are not that blessed with $$$$ and this is where this thread comes in to help me and try to find something that is agreeable to my wallet and compromised my nit picking due to financial constraint. Does that mean if one cannot afford high end gears will not enjoy their music? I recently sold my Topping NX1 to a 16 years old boy and his response was - Topping is amazing ....would I advise him to get a Mojo when he save his weekly allowance for months to buy an used Topping NX1.
  
Also i feel this particular guy is trying to be wannabe Leader of the Pack ....advising everyone to get TOTL and dont buy anything from cheapo to 200USD ---cuz there is nothing good. While he goes off to get DT86 and tell everybody that he is looking for the next Havi B3 ....Flip flopping is his main MO ....yet he does review of Shozy ZEro and then bash it while forgetting that he gave it 4 stars ....and be a man ..dont quote from B9 and cornered someone for support when the whole room is not feeling you at all....


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> More Respectable Than Scrambler? What EXACTLY dictates this? The ability to afford TOTL equipment?
> 
> *WAY WRONG*
> 
> ...


 

 not at all. leave totl out of the equation. those who are influential in helping one making a purchase decision hence respectable.


----------



## audio123

wokei said:


> Me know my previous post was deleted and me also know the gif was not very nice and even got a Brooko sending me a friendly warning......*can the admin or moderator do something about this guy* !
> 
> Or vote to get this guy out ? Seriously ..either this guy does not know the whole passive aggressive posting bashing him ......
> 
> ...


 

 i have the topping myself and it is a good amplifier but in all honesty, value is a perception.
 i am just being truthful in my views instead of following the general hype.
 most important thing of headfi is transparency.


----------



## bhazard

It's an insulting trend lately to call out reviewers who have received a product to review for free, on head-fi, amazon, etc and criticize their opinion. While there could always be some bias instances, the opinion is no less valid than someone else's.
  
 Differing opinions are welcome. Attacks and condescending remarks are not.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> It's an insulting trend lately to call out reviewers who have received a product to review for free, on head-fi, amazon, etc and criticize their opinion. While there could always be some bias instances, the opinion is no less valid than someone else's.
> 
> Differing opinions are welcome. Attacks and condescending remarks are not.


 

 your QT5 hype train goes down because of a no nonsense approach to reviewing by @Brooko .
 like i said earlier, transparency is the most important.


----------



## Hisoundfi

audio123 said:


> your QT5 hype train goes down because of a no nonsense approach to reviewing by @Brooko


I assume that even Paul would be offended by that statement. 

Reviews are opinions based on preference. 

This is why so many people are in disagreement with your philosophies on earphones. 

You have the right to your opinion, but to insult other people for having a different one is just plain offensive. Paul said the QT5 was horrible for his preference, but never dismissed Vince's (bhazard) opinion of them.


----------



## rubick

Lets just agree that each individuals here have their own listening and signature preference. 
 If there is any one IEM that is able to cater to each and everyone taste, we do not need to have so many different offering from various brands.
 What you may like, may not be what I like. What I adore, may not suit you. It is just as simple as that.


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> not at all. leave totl out of the equation. those who are influential in helping one making a purchase decision hence respectable.


 





 There isn't a member here who can mention an IEM or DAP or Full sized cans, in any price range, that won't influence _*someones*_ opinion.
 I've personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been involved in more than a couple hype trains.
  
 But I learn something every day. I'm a *long way* from being an audio expert. I just know WHAT I like and try and share.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> I assume that even Paul would be offended by that statement.
> 
> Reviews are opinions based on preference.
> 
> ...


 

 there is no need for insult as we all love this hobby.
 but based on this graph... it is not subjective


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> There isn't a member here who can mention an IEM or DAP or Full sized cans, in any price range, that won't influence _*someones*_ opinion.
> I've personally
> 
> 
> ...


 

 of course i have to say u did well on the tk13


----------



## TwinACStacks

rubick said:


> Lets just agree that each individuals here have their own listening and signature preference.
> If there is any one IEM that is able to cater to each and everyone taste, we do not need to have so many different offering from various brands.
> What you may like, may not be what I like. What I adore, may not suit you. It is just as simple as that.


 

 + a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> At least he stands by his opinions and doesn't flop around like a fish out of water with every other statement.
> 
> So what is he likes the QT5 and Brooko doesn't? Those who follow bhazards reviews and like the same earphones as a result of having similar tastes may buy it based on that review and love it to death. Nothing wrong with that. Where there are problems is when someone boasts an earphone as setting a new standard then performing an about-to, wiping out their review, and following that up with a slew of negative comments about that very same product. No respectable reviewer would do that so I'm sure we will never come across such an issue on Head-fi.


 

 agree with you. i believe u should have a go at QT5. trying is believing.


----------



## Saoshyant

Instead of arguing over and over, can we just accept that we all have our own opinions, and most people won't change what they think. So this will leave us with a couple choices... either accept or ignore. If you don't like them, just ignore them. In the end, all this bickering is pointless and I personally am tired of my email blowing up with all this.


----------



## anticute

This thread has derailed, badly.
  
 Could we please get back on topic? Pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## audio123

anticute said:


> This thread has derailed, badly.
> 
> Could we please get back on topic? Pretty please with a cherry on top?


 

 let end this with a new discovery.
 i have no experience with this but they look interesting.


----------



## bhazard

audio123 said:


> your QT5 hype train goes down because of a no nonsense approach to reviewing by @Brooko .
> like i said earlier, transparency is the most important.


 
 Yet I offered an EQ solution which fixes the sound to $200+ levels and removed my review because I no longer recommend it. I had HTC10 boomsound FR EQ curve enabled most of the time without realizing it. There's your transparency.
  
 If you want more transparency, if you keep attacking other members, you will be banned.


----------



## audio123

bhazard said:


> Yet I offered an EQ solution which fixes the sound to $200+ levels and removed my review because I no longer recommend it. I had HTC10 boomsound FR EQ curve enabled most of the time without realizing it. There's your transparency.
> 
> If you want more transparency, if you keep attacking other members, you will be banned.


 

 same logic why i removed my shozy 0 review after a few months bc i feel its not good.


----------



## audio123

let end with this new iem which i have no experience with


----------



## Wokei

Vote @audio123 OUT


----------



## Joe Bloggs

saoshyant said:


> Instead of arguing over and over, can we just accept that we all have our own opinions, and most people won't change what they think.




Except for a certain person here whose sole apparent cognitive characteristic，besides changing what he thinks at the bat of an eye, is that nobody can figure out what he's thinking at any particular moment, based on his posts, which seem to be designed to get a rise out of everybody rather than to express any consistent opinion :rolleyes:


----------



## Saoshyant

wokei said:


> Vote @audio123
> OUT




That will only cause more harm to the thread Wokei


----------



## bhazard

I'm more afraid of a total lockdown of the thread, which is why we should get civil very quickly before all of this is lost.
  
 I should have the 4 in 1 soon.


----------



## twister6

audio123 said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > I assume that even Paul would be offended by that statement.
> ...


 
  
 in the same boat as DT86, FR looks like it's giving you a finger


----------



## Joe Bloggs

twister6 said:


> in the same boat as DT86, FR looks like it's giving you a finger




Graph you quoted looks fixable, this graph doesn't. :eek:


----------



## smy1

wokei said:


> Me know my previous post was deleted and me also know the gif was not very nice and even got a Brooko sending me a friendly warning......*can the admin or moderator do something about this guy* !
> 
> Or vote to get this guy out ? Seriously ..either this guy does not know the whole passive aggressive posting bashing him [COLOR=4B4F56]......[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Maybe i wasnt here long enough, why do you want him out?


----------



## audio123

Quote:


twister6 said:


> in the same boat as DT86, FR looks like it's giving you a finger


 
 which is why i change my opinion and call it bad after some critical listenings


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> Maybe i wasnt here long enough, why do you want him out?


 

 i am being too truthful and transparent that frequent change of opinions results in severe contradictions. these contradictions dont go well. but it is what it is.


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 Please just stop


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> @audio123 Please just stop


 

 i am out


----------



## Joe Bloggs

smy1 said:


> Maybe i wasnt here long enough, why do you want him out?




I guess because he comes into this budget thread telling people they should only buy USD900+ IEMs and those are the only ones that sound any good--except for whatever semi-budget IEMs he does recommend. And that it's only a rave about an IEM one day and pan it two months later, because audio technology _just moves that fast_ according to him.

At least that's the best I can make of what he's doing, assuming he isn't just intent on pushing everybody's buttons until this thread gets locked, for whatever personal reasons.

edit: And now this guy thumbs up this post without comment. I'm like "whaaaat?"


----------



## smy1

joe bloggs said:


> I guess because he comes into this budget thread telling people they should only buy USD900+ IEMs and those are the only ones that sound any good--except for whatever semi-budget IEMs he does recommend. And that it's only a rave about an IEM one day and pan it two months later, because audio technology _just moves that fast_ according to him.
> 
> At least that's the best I can make of what he's doing, assuming he isn't just intent on pushing everybody's buttons until this thread gets locked, for whatever personal reasons.




I mean thats his own opinion and i believe he can say whatever he believes with well manner.


----------



## Saoshyant

I don't know. I spent $380 on an IEM discussed here, so not entirely sure how budget this thread is.


----------



## Cinder

saoshyant said:


> I don't know. I spent $380 on an IEM discussed here, so not entirely sure how budget this thread is.


 
 True. Feel you on that.
  
 My thoughts are that if you don't like what @audio123 has to say, just block him on your account. No reason for everyone to get so upset. Please remember that there are many visitors who come here for _information, _and are turned off by our bickering. If @audio123 changes his mind, then let him. If he does so 10 times a day, let him. No body is forcing you to keep him off your block list.
  
 I, for one, have read multiple helpful posts from him, particularly about the discovery of some new IEM makers.
  
 Please everyone, let's be civil.


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> True. Feel you on that.
> 
> My thoughts are that if you don't like what @audio123 has to say, just block him on your account. No reason for everyone to get so upset. Please remember that there are many visitors who come here for _information, _and are turned off by our bickering. If @audio123 changes his mind, then let him. If he does so 10 times a day, let him. No body is forcing you to keep him off your block list.
> 
> ...


 
 thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 the em audio iems sure look interesting


----------



## smy1

I am wondering if the 4 in 1 with a better cable might sound different even if its slight different.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like headphones. 

Ya, headphones are cool. 

You guys like headphones too. That's cool. 

I like headphones. 

Boom


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> I like headphones.
> 
> Ya, headphones are cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## smy1

audio123 said:


>




My end game headphone right here.


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> My end game headphone right here.


 

 it surely is end game


----------



## mebaali

Piston 2.1 with Philips SHE3590's medium sized silicone tips on my budget audio set-up (Fiio X1 + Topping NX1 LO LG) sounds an improvement in piston's already fun sounding signature (gives a feel of tighter bass and a bit of enhanced treble for my ears). Love listening to the #BlueFoundation in this combo.


----------



## boblauer

audio123 said:


> to find the next Havi B3 Pro 1 the iem that started my journey


 
 I am so confused by everything you say. But to the above you stated earlier there were no IEM's under a $100 that were any good yet you search for the above which fit in the category you dismissed. I'm lost by your thought process, if they all suck why search for them seems like a waste of time money and effort and you should just by another  TOTL item. Paging Dr Freud!


----------



## Shawn71

smy1 said:


> My end game headphone right here.




you kiddin rite?.....


----------



## audio123

boblauer said:


> I am so confused by everything you say. But to the above you stated earlier there were no IEM's under a $100 that were any good yet you search for the above which fit in the category you dismissed. I'm lost by your thought process, if they all suck why search for them seems like a waste of time money and effort and you should just by another  TOTL item. Paging Dr Freud!


 

 thats the fun part of this hobby. keep trying


----------



## mochill

twister6 said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > hisoundfi said:
> ...


is that dt86 graph


----------



## alucard177

audio123 said:


>




Had those some time ago after watching Hifiguys review. It sounded just awful; terrible. Don't know how he gave them positive feedback lol.

In other news, my **** UEs and rock zircon should be here in the next days. I'm hoping the Zircons are really that bass heavy.


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> Piston 2.1 with Philips SHE3590's medium sized silicone tips on my budget audio set-up (Fiio X1 + Topping NX1 LO LG) sounds an improvement in piston's already fun sounding signature (gives a feel of tighter bass and a bit of enhanced treble for my ears). Love listening to the #BlueFoundation in this combo.


 
 Did You get Your **** 4in1?


----------



## Forty6

hisoundfi said:


> I bring excellent performing budget gear to shows and people love the sound without knowing what the price is. When I tell them the price, they love them even more.
> 
> The ED9 was a revelation to some of the guys I had listen to them. They nailed it in terms of build and sound. The two sets of filters compliment each other well and catre to different preferences.




+1 . This ED9 is one of my most beloved . I'm planning on purchase 2 or more pairs .


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> Did You get Your **** 4in1?


 
 Last update of them was of leaving Shenzhen airport, 2 days back. This means I should expect at least another 2 to 3 weeks for them to reach me.
  
 I am expecting 3 hybrids (all under 30 US$) in next month or so (**** 4 in 1, KZ ZST, and LZ A2S). Hoping each one of these to be of distinct sounding and gives me a variety of listening experience


----------



## ozkan

I think the right place to discuss the budget-fi products should be this thread. As far as I know this thread is for Chinese&Asian brand info thread where the price is no subject. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-100-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-best-deals-and-impressions-sharing-for-audiophile-on-budget-include-best-chinese-headphones-dap-section/1200#post_12875065


----------



## Cinder

mebaali said:


> Last update of them was of leaving Shenzhen airport, 2 days back. This means I should expect at least another 2 to 3 weeks for them to reach me.
> 
> I am expecting 3 hybrids (all under 30 US$) in next month or so (**** 4 in 1, KZ ZST, and LZ A2S). Hoping each one of these to be of distinct sounding and gives me a variety of listening experience


 
 I wish you luck with such a great endeavor.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> It's an insulting trend lately to call out reviewers who have received a product to review for free, on head-fi, amazon, etc and criticize their opinion. While there could always be some bias instances, the opinion is no less valid than someone else's.
> 
> Differing opinions are welcome. Attacks and condescending remarks are not.




It's called envy and its a powerful thing


----------



## danimoca

Me thinks this thread will eventually get closed (just like the first Havi B3 Pro 1 thread).
  
 Also, I must admit, I do not like the way certain people comment on all of these IEM's, with little to none objectivity. We need proper reviews, not hype. That's why I can't decide on what budget IEM to buy! Such massive hype on the **** 4in1's and just ONE review?! 
  
 As for the "Expensive Vs. Budget IEM" thing: it's total BS to think that something cheaper can't sound as good or even better. Profit margins and labor costs differ sometimes massively from company to company. There are so many factors that determine the price of an IEM that it is impossible to evaluate it based on it's price.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

ozkan said:


> I think the right place to discuss the budget-fi products should be this thread. As far as I know this thread is for Chinese&Asian brand info thread where the price is no subject.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-100-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-best-deals-and-impressions-sharing-for-audiophile-on-budget-include-best-chinese-headphones-dap-section/1200#post_12875065




I stand corrected--although the person audio123 was responding to did have a set budget, which he broke like 5 times. Lol


----------



## ozkan

I am gonna order **** 4in1 and leave head-fi forever lol.


----------



## smy1

ozkan said:


> I am gonna order **** 4in1 and leave head-fi forever lol.




**** 4 in 1 end gane confirmed.


----------



## audio123

justjoseph said:


> *The truth behind this thread*
> 
> There should be sign warning newcomers to the thread about how the products here are overhyped and to proceed with caution before making purchases.
> 
> ...


----------



## anticute

danimoca said:


> Me thinks this thread will eventually get closed (just like the first Havi B3 Pro 1 thread).
> 
> Also, I must admit, I do not like the way certain people comment on all of these IEM's, with little to none objectivity. We need proper reviews, not hype. That's why I can't decide on what budget IEM to buy! Such massive hype on the **** 4in1's and just ONE review?!
> 
> As for the "Expensive Vs. Budget IEM" thing: it's total BS to think that something cheaper can't sound as good or even better. Profit margins and labor costs differ sometimes massively from company to company. There are so many factors that determine the price of an IEM that it is impossible to evaluate it based on it's price.


 
 I wouldn't bet against you, unfortunately. At the same time, seems like a lot of the arguments seem to revolve around one person, an easier solution would be to simply get rid of that person and get back on track. JMHO


----------



## tripside

I came across a post on reddit and according to it Vsonic is bundling a VSD3S free with VSD5S, on purchases made on 22nd Sep from their taobao page. 
  
 https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=520714486432&toSite=main&skuId=3218210766748
  
 Any idea on how to purchase stuff from taobao? And do you guys think its a good deal?


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> In regards to the LZ-A2s, I'm guessing there may be a QC issue.
> 
> If someone in the continental USA has a pair and feels they sound bad, maybe overly bassy and rolled off in treble regions, please ship it to me and I will compare. When I ship them back I will include a gift when I return them.
> 
> Hell, maybe a KZ or two lmao


 

 I think it maybe a case of QC issue. My first pair sounded awesome, but I elected to send it off to another reviewer in the interest of time, and I received another unit some time later. I could immediately hear a difference in the treble midrange transition that made it sound a bit off compared to the other unit. I don't know if its memory playing tricks on me, but I do recall my first A2s sounding quite good. Sadly I don't get the same feeling from my 2nd unit. But thats how it goes, its always a roll of the dice with these things.


----------



## RedJohn456

*Sticking a Dolphin in your ears!*​ _First Impressions _​  ​ Here we have a chinese iem offering that once again beggars belief that headphones of this quality can exist for this amount of coin! Something like this was unheard of even a few months ago. What the heck is going on? I can’t even imagine how the chinese iem market will look in a few weeks, never mind a few months!
  
For the better part of a week now, I have been testing two new samples, courtesy of AK Audio, so a big thank you to them for giving me this opportunity. The iems in question are the Super Dolphin 6BA (I will shorten it to Dolphin for sake of brevity) and the AK 2016 Custom 6ba iem.
  
 ​                                             The Dolphin                                                       AK 2016 Custom 6BA
  
   
I will be talking about the Dolphin today, which uses 6 balanced armature drivers. It is available with either MMCX or 2 Pin cable connectors (my unit has the 2 pin connector). 
  
This is my first experience with a 2-pin connector and suffices to say I won’t be going back to MMCX anytime soon. A common point of failure for many iems with removable cables is the connector, and MMCX connectors are more prone to issues developing over time. The Dolphin’s rock solid and sturdy connector ensures that this iem will last a long time.
  
The included cable is very soft and supple, easy to manage and not prone to tangling. Even the memory wire portion, that rests over the ear, is pleasantly flexible and not in the least bit annoying. The cable itself has a braid and terminates in a 90 degree L jack. The strain reliefs on both ends are very well done so the cable should hold up like a champ.
  
   
  
The Dolphin housing/shells are black, adorning the name in red and blue. The faceplate is made a multiocolor pattern shell (not sure what the technical term would be) but eye catching and pleasing nonetheless.
  
While the shells are a tad on the big side, they are comfortable once inserted into your ears. The Dolphin sports a durable build quality and sturdy construction, ensuring that it will easily withstand the rigors of daily use.
  
  
  
  
The Dolphin has an insane amount of sound isolation, especially when you use tips that give an optimal seal. I was on the subway yesterday and I couldn’t hear ANY outside sounds while the Dolphin was playing music. And mind you, this was at a low volume. This makes them perfect for long noisy commutes, where you can easily enjoy your music at lower volumes and not damage your hearing in the process.
  
   
So that's all good and dandy but how do the buggers sound? Well in one word: Impressive! Allow me to tell you why 
  
Overall the Dolphin is a clean and airy sounding iem, with a breathtaking midrange and tight bass that has great impact. I felt that it also had a slight emphasis on the mids, making a perfect complement to the airy and well extended treble.
  
The treble is just about perfect to my ears, very extended and airy without being bright or peaky in the slightest (I am quite treble sensitive). The Dolphin’s treble strikes a delicate balance between sounding analytical and sounding musical. It has great resolution and tons of micro-detail. All the elements of a song are there, easy to delineate and follow individually from beginning to end. All the details are there, but they are not pushed in your face. I am not quite sure how they pulled off the treble without sounding cold and analytical but that’s china for ya. 
  
The Dolphin has a natural soundstage that is more true to life and not exaggerated. It is not limited to inside your head and definitely sounds out of head, possessing more width than height. But what impressed me most was the sense of depth the Dolphin portrayed, it felt as if you are peering into the record; As if your music was being played in a room, positively cavernous!
  
In addition to its impressive sense of depth and staging, it has incredible separation and layering of instruments that make you feel as if you are enjoying a live performance. Accurate positioning of sonic cues make for a believable and natural sonic presentation that will leave you wanting more.
  
This leads to the star of the show, the midrange! This one really took me by surprise because how fantastically it renders female vocals, positively ethereal. If you enjoy female vocals AT ALL you really owe it to yourself to hear the Dolphins, it is simply breathtaking. The way in which it renders the details, vocal textures, ambience and atmosphere is something I have yet to hear on other headphones*. *
  
The Dolphin is not a one trick pony however, if you are a metal head this is also the iem for you. The way distortion guitars are so textured and detailed is simply mesmerizing. Drum hits come through loud and clear with great impact, giving the iem great PRaT.
  
The bass is neutral with no bloom or midrange leak to speak of. It is tight and punchy with impressive impact, quickly getting out of the way when its not called for. It is distinct from the rest of the mix but not emphasized in anyway but still easy to hear in your music. While the Dolphin sounds good with EDM, its not going to give you the bumping bass you need to really enjoy electronic music.
  
  ​ The Shells look stunning, one of the prettiest iems I have seen coming out of China​    
So overall, the Dolphin is light and quick on its feet, think Philadelphia Cream Cheese light lol. It is quite revealing without coming across as analytical, retaining a surprising sense of musicality, with impressive depth and a holographic presentation. The Dolphin is an all rounder that will sound great with most music but really shines with Female Vocals and Metal. I will say it again, if you are as big a fan of female vocals or metal as I am, you should give the Dolphin a listen! Heck these are even great for monitoring given how balanced they are from top to bottom. And lastly, for those of you who are massive Havi B3 Pro 1 fans like myself, you are sure gonna get a kick out of the Dolphin!
  
You would think that the Dolphin would eviscerate lower quality music files, right? WRONG. It is surprisingly forgiving of poorly encoded files, which means that your cheapo mp3s should sound just fine. Furthermore, the Dolphin scales with better gear so it will grow along with your collection. While it sounded great running straight out of my Macbook Pro and BlackBerry Z30, it was noticeably better out of something like FiiO X7 with line out to VE RunABOUT 2.0. Heck it sounded awesome sauce out of my Sansa Clip+ (<3 <3).
  
I avoided saying anything during first few days because I wanted to make sure that it was not new toy syndrome or a honeymoon phase, because if you can’t tell by now, I absolutely love the Dolphin! It does a lot of things right and really shines when driven out of a good source. This is the real McCoy, proving that you really ndon’t have to spend thousands to get top tier quality sounds!
  
  ​  
  
  
  
  
  
_**As always YMMV. I have tried to capture how the Dolphin sounds to the best of my ability and as accurate as possible. These are my impressions and should be taken as such. I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.**_


----------



## B9Scrambler

Awesome writeup @RedJohn456 
  
 They look amazing!


----------



## Hisoundfi

This thread is an outlet for people to sift through the masses of budget gear and find something they like. It helped me find a lot of very good in-ear monitors. When there's opinions and impressions there will be hype, it's inevitable. In the same breath, when there's people saying they like a product, there's people who are going to try to derail the momentum a product has built. There's a TON of politics and behind the scenes stuff that goes on with this hobby. Most of the drama comes from people with personal agendas. 

There's people who assume that reviewers are schilling for freebies, and at the same time there's also people making these assumptions because they wish they were getting the same review opportunities. It goes on and on and on. It's not going to stop any time soon. Rather than draw assumptions and instigate it would be a lot nicer to see people agree to disagree and grow a respect and tolerance for each others budgets, preferences and circumstances. If we did this, we would all grow to better understand each other, and make better use of Head-Fi and use it as the resource it was designed to be. 

Read the threads long enough to find out who you can and can't trust, don't just assume that everyone who writes a review or posts an impression falls into a group of manipulators that want you to spend your money on junk. At the end of the day we're all spending our time and money on gear. Nobody held a gun to my head and forced me to add the most recently hyped product to my cart. 

I know who I trust on here. I've read the threads long enough to know what things I will like that other respected members won't. This hobby is far from black and white, good or bad.


----------



## RedJohn456

b9scrambler said:


> Awesome writeup @RedJohn456
> 
> They look amazing!


 
  
 Thanks man, they sound as good as they look too  They really are something special!
  


hisoundfi said:


> This thread is an outlet for people to sift through the masses of budget gear and find something they like. It helped me find a lot of very good in-ear monitors. When there's opinions and impressions there will be hype, it's inevitable. In the same breath, when there's people saying they like a product, there's people who are going to try to derail the momentum a product has built. There's a TON of politics and behind the scenes stuff that goes on with this hobby. Most of the drama comes from people with personal agendas.
> 
> There's people who assume that reviewers are schilling for freebies, and at the same time there's also people making these assumptions because they wish they were getting the same review opportunities. It goes on and on and on. It's not going to stop any time soon. Rather than draw assumptions and instigate it would be a lot nicer to see people agree to disagree and grow a respect and tolerance for each others budgets, preferences and circumstances. If we did this, we would all grow to better understand each other, and make better use of Head-Fi and use it as the resource it was designed to be.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +100000  I agree, it didn't take me long to figure out whose reviews I could trust and this was the thread where I cut my teeth when starting out. Its a valuable resource that shouldn't be polluted with small minded people who bring down the whole hobby.


----------



## smy1

tripside said:


> I came across a post on reddit and according to it Vsonic is bundling a VSD3S free with VSD5S, on purchases made on 22nd Sep from their taobao page.
> 
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=520714486432&toSite=main&skuId=3218210766748
> 
> Any idea on how to purchase stuff from taobao? And do you guys think its a good deal?




Apparently you have to know mandarin or use a agent and pay a fee like 5%


----------



## kimD

audio123
Hi bro when do you buy **** 4in1?
In this train should try for these, cheap n good for nothing to missing it.


----------



## kimD

redjohn456 said:


> *Sticking a Dolphin in your ears!*​_First Impressions _​
> [COLOR=353535]Here we have a chinese iem offering that once again beggars belief that headphones of this quality can exist for this amount of coin! Something like this was unheard of even a few months ago. What the heck is going on? I can’t even imagine how the chinese iem market will look in a few weeks, never mind a few months![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=353535]For the better part of a week now, I have been testing two new samples, courtesy of AK Audio, so a big thank you to them for giving me this opportunity. The iems in question are the Super Dolphin 6BA (I will shorten it to Dolphin for sake of brevity) and the AK 2016 Custom 6ba iem.[/COLOR]
> ...




Wow Amazing piece, will looking forward, thanks man


----------



## MuZo2

From unconfirmed sources few months back there was G10 summit, where CEO and company owner's of totl iem met and discussed ever growing popularity of Chinese/Asian brand info thread on head-fi. They unanimously voted to destroy this thread, to do so they hired services is agent no 123.


----------



## Hisoundfi

muzo2 said:


> From unconfirmed sources few months back there was G10 summit, where CEO and company owner's of totl iem met and discussed ever growing popularity of Chinese/Asian brand info thread on head-fi. They unanimously voted to destroy this thread, to do so they hired services is agent no 123.


Haha post of the day!


----------



## SuperMAG

smy1 said:


> **** 4 in 1 end gane confirmed.


 
  


ozkan said:


> I am gonna order **** 4in1 and leave head-fi forever lol.


 
  
 Doing the same tbh though i will still read, its kinda fun lol. Don't have the unlimited budget like most of the geeks here. If i dont like **** then my only option would be be safe and just buy piston 2 used from a user here in this forum and thats it lol, until there is iem ULTIMATE HYPE priced 20 compares with 600usd iems lolololol.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Come on, man! ....Now I'm jealous!  :etysmile:




What's benefit? Everyone only has two ears.


----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> I am gonna order **** 4in1 and leave head-fi forever lol.


 

 You are, can you take Audio123 with you


----------



## Gestalt

smy1 said:


> I am wondering if the 4 in 1 with a better cable might sound different even if its slight different.




Yes it does change the sound. I have three cables, and all three give the 4in1 different sound characteristics. The Tingo cable widens the soundstage a tad, while bringing the mids up, bass down, and smooth out the treble, which is my preference. The LZ cable gives more impactful bass, but the mids take a back seat and the highs are a tad more strident. The stock blue cable gives it a most definite V shaped ss with narrower soundstage.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> What's benefit? Everyone only has two ears.


 
  
 Two ears and a hobby. The benefit is I get to own a bunch of unique and interesting earphones that I can enjoy whenever I want, and at a low cost. Why do people collect coins, or stamps, or anything for that matter? I collect KZs in particular, and earphones in general. My two ears are very content with this solid little collection.
  
  

  
 That's some of the rest of my collection, omitting headphones and a lot of new stuff. Many of those cases have 2+ earphones in them. Why would I own so many? Because I want to.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> Two ears and a hobby. The benefit is I get to own a bunch of unique and interesting earphones that I can enjoy whenever I want, and at a low cost. Why do people collect coins, or stamps, or anything for that matter? I collect KZs in particular, and earphones in general. My two ears are very content with this solid little collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm right there with ya B9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 "Two turn tables and a microphone".................................................... "Where it's at"


----------



## Cinder

gestalt said:


> Yes it does change the sound. I have three cables, and all three give the 4in1 different sound characteristics. The Tingo cable widens the soundstage a tad, while bringing the mids up, bass down, and smooth out the treble, which is my preference. The LZ cable gives more impactful bass, but the mids take a back seat and the highs are a tad more strident. The stock blue cable gives it a most definite V shaped ss with narrower soundstage.


 
 I don't believe you. That may be the placebo affect, as we've yet to come across any evidence that cables do non-negligibly change an IEM's sound signature.


----------



## bjaardker

cinder said:


> I don't believe you. That may be the placebo affect, as we've yet to come across any evidence that cables do non-negligibly change an IEM's sound signature.


 
  
 It could also significantly depend on the source. If the person is using a source that is barely able to drive the headphone, putting a lower resistance cable might allow the IEM to finally work the way it's supposed to. 

 IMHO if you're hearing drastic differences between IEMs based on the cable, either the rest of your setup has issues, or it's all in your head.....so to speak.


----------



## boblauer

supermag said:


> Doing the same tbh though i will still read, its kinda fun lol. Don't have the unlimited budget like most of the geeks here. If i dont like **** then my only option would be be safe and just buy piston 2 used from a user here in this forum and thats it lol, until there is iem ULTIMATE HYPE priced 20 compares with 600usd iems lolololol.


 
 And even some of us wh might have an extended budget choose not to because of our perceived value and how close some of the budget items fall in line with that. 
  
 BTW I just bought the KZ ZTS so take that 123.


----------



## Cinder

bjaardker said:


> It could also significantly depend on the source. If the person is using a source that is barely able to drive the headphone, putting a lower resistance cable might allow the IEM to finally work the way it's supposed to.
> 
> IMHO if you're hearing drastic differences between IEMs based on the cable, either the rest of your setup has issues, or it's all in your head.....so to speak.


 
 True, a lower resistance might help, but that would occur in only a couple cases, no? The IEM would have to have already been barely in the "cannot drive" zone for a 0.5-0.7ohm resistance change to suddenly allow it be driven correctly.


----------



## ozkan

podster said:


> You are, can you take Audio123 with you:wink_face:




Do you really want me to leave? Are you serious mate?


----------



## Cinder

ozkan said:


> Do you really want me to leave? Are you serious mate?


 
 Fight, fight, fight!


----------



## B9Scrambler




----------



## Podster

ozkan said:


> Do you really want me to leave? Are you serious mate?


 
 Of course not Oz but I sure could not pass up that opportunity


----------



## Hisoundfi

Guys, this thread is going to get shut down. Let's start talking gear, not people.


----------



## Cinder

Hidizs released the AP60 DAP recently, no? Anyone gonna bite?


----------



## Gestalt

@Hisoundfi it's not just talking about people, but instigators like Cinder with comments saying "I don't believe you" and dismissing a comment about gear, like they are the formative authority on all things sound. He also had one of the only dissenting opinions on the 4in1, but continues to comment like now the hype train is dead because he and two others didn't like the 4in1. It's passive aggressive behavior and in some levels disrespectful. It's not just him. It's others too. Passive aggression disguised as opinion and comment. We need to chill. Have a bit more positive outlooks, and quit dismissing the contributions of others.


----------



## Gestalt

I think I need to upgrade the amp?


----------



## Brooko

[Mod Comment]
  
 You'll notice that the thread has been locked.  Most of you will know why. In the last couple of days it has degenerated into a lot of off-topic bickering, with virtually no mutual respect to each other. This has to stop.
  
 I've given 123audio a little breather from the thread, but I want to point out that this is not a punishment, just a chance to reflect and rethink what is going on.  If I was punishing the protagonists, then 1/2 a dozen or so posters would be taking an enforced break. He'll be allowed access again at a later date. When this happens - he starts with a new slate.  I expect you to be civil.
  
 Now please take time to read the posting guidelines - http://www.head-fi.org/a/posting-guidelines
  
 And from this point on:

Remember that everyone has a right to an opinion.  Just because it may differ with yours does not mean you can discount it, and that you are automatically right. Stepping into others shoes is recommended from time to time.
Respect is a two way street.  Don't expect to be given it if you don't give it yourself
If you find debate becoming heated - it is time to step away from the keyboard.  Take stock of what is going on.  it could be YOU who is the protagonist
Reviews are opinions. Unless we are talking about indisputable facts (eg comparative sensitivity between two IEMs), then it is an opinion - and that is subjective. Choose which reviewers you want to follow - but lets not be putting others down.
The rules are clear.  Learn them.  Just because someone is being disruptive does not give you the right to put the "sheriff's badge" on and start administering vigilante justice.  If you see something wrong - report it - AND DO NOT POST/REPLY if it will make matters worse.
Stick to the thread subject
  
 The thread is going stay closed for the rest of the day to give everyone a chance to reflect on their own individual actions.  I'll open it again at some stage tomorrow.
  
 Finally - my advice for any post you see as annoying.  Try reading it again with a smile both on your face and in your voice. 9/10 times this will change your perspective.  I find it helps.


----------



## Brooko

Had another discussion with the Mods - this thread has outlived its purpose, so you have a brand new clean and tidy one right here
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems
  
 Enjoy & please keep it civil


----------

